#ubuntu 2004-08-14
<bob2> so, do I just file bugs in bugzilla like normal, or should I ask on the list first for things I'm not sure about?
<seb128> I would say to just report bugs
<bob2> ok.
<bob2> I just went from sid to warty, and some things seem a bit broken.
<seb128> like what ?
<bob2> gnome-settings daemon is segfaulting
<bob2> icons on the desktop are all identical, which may be cause by the segfault
<bob2> the theme spontaneously changed, which I think is a g-s-d thing, too?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but you're the first to get problem with g-s-d
<seb128> please provide details, at least a backtrace, or the bug report is useless
<bob2> this is on ppc
<seb128> yeah, you're not the only one to use it on ppc
<bob2> I will, but the backtrace is a single function, 1700 times
<seb128> and nobody else reported a crash
<seb128> weird
<bob2> yeah
* bob2 runs debsums
#ubuntu 2005-08-21
(htx-l33ch/#ubuntu) can anyone please help me get vmtools installed it keeps saying a privous installation was detected FAILURE. And yet it says on vmware task bar no vmtools are installed
(fatcap/#ubuntu) i have source
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know t
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know how the Network monitor applet is activated? Is it in a bash script somewhere?
<osfameron> hi
<osfameron> anyone know how to downgrade wine?
<osfameron> 20050725 doesn't work
<osfameron> but doing force version unmarks the package (in synaptic)
<Karhuton> fglrx-driver depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:   \n    Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.
<osfameron> and marking it again has it set to download 20050725 again
<osfameron> software-- :-(
<Phuzion> Gotta love Kubuntu
<cyber-x> anyone recieved free CDs in iran?
<ksmurf> hello all
<Phuzion> Hello
<funkyHat> osfameron, get the .deb or another package from somewhere else?
* topyli has made a terrible mistake in trying to build beagle from breezy sources
<ksmurf> I'm trying to get a program. (iPodder) to run from the deaktop (gnome).  I have created a link (ln -s /usr/bin/iPodder iPodder) and can get the program running from terminal but not from any laucher.  any ideas?
<funkyHat> is beagle going to be included in breezy? :)
<topyli> so it seems, and i'm now including it in hoary :)
<funkyHat> :)
<topyli> actually it's been in backports for a while
<topyli> but it's terribly old =)
<Phuzion> Hey, how are the CD's shipped?
<echylo> by bike
<fatcap> lol
<Phuzion> lol
<fatcap> echylo is just kidding
<echylo> yea
<fatcap> its really sent by keebler elf
<echylo> yup
<Phuzion> lol
<echylo> fatcap, is right
<echylo> although I don't know keebler elf
<echylo> I guess he has a plane
<echylo> or a boat
<Phuzion> Seriously, is it by USPS, or UPS, or Fed Ex?
<fatcap> prolly usps
<fatcap> cause that would take the longest
<Phuzion> Alright, cool, so there's no worrying about signing for them
<fatcap> :P
* thoreauputic assumes his are being delivered from Europe to Australia by a marathon swimmer
<fatcap> eh usps makes u sign for stuff
<BollocksMacenzie> My discs came by bog-standard post!
<Phuzion> But then I have to tell my dad that there's going to be a big package addressed to me at his door one day.
<echylo> one day is a big word too
<BollocksMacenzie> From Schipol in The Netherlands.
<echylo> lool
<BollocksMacenzie> Yeh, mine took forever and a day to arrive!
<thoreauputic> waiting for shipit CDs is a bit like waiting for the next Debian Stable release...
<Phuzion> This will be cool, just being able to hand out Linux to people that wanna try it.
<fatcap> yeh post office is quick like tha
<fatcap> t
<bimberi> thoreauputic: have you ever received any?
<decaf> of course they are using the chiepest way. takes two months to middleeast. but it came finally
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I got the warty ones
<Phuzion> I downloaded mine.
<thoreauputic> bimberi: my Hoary CDs I got at Ubuntu Downunder
<bimberi> thoreauputic: same here - but no hoary - always wondered if i should create a new shipit a/c
<bimberi> bimberi: i got 1 hoary at linuxconf
<Phuzion> How much does it cost to get these things pressed?
<bimberi> *thoreaputic
<decaf> we find people to try 6 x86, one amd64. still searching 2 amd64 and one ppc
* bimberi did it again :| (talking to myself)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I also got a free Ubuntu T-Shirt! *g*
<Phuzion> I hate you
<Skhokho> where
<Phuzion> I want an Ubuntu shirt
<decaf> bittorrent is always fastest
<bimberi> bimberi: hah - can't top that :D
<thoreauputic> Ubuntu Downunder
<Phuzion> Bastard
<funkyHat> huh!
<funkyHat> :( iwant a tshirt
<decaf> funkyHat: me too. an XXXL (in europe sizes)
* thoreauputic strikes a smug pose and whistles nonchalently
<thoreauputic> ;)
<funkyHat> heh, medium or small would be better for me :P
<tomas^_^> sir. how to run php file on my ubuntu ??
<tomas^_^> simple i have script write on *.php and how to run it
<tomas^_^> can help me sir
<fatcap> how do i use alien to install an rpm from a website?
<Phuzion> Install PHP, and Apache from their respective site, and it should work
<Phuzion> www.php.net and www.apache.net respectively
<funkyHat> fatcap, sudo alien -i packagename
<fatcap> cool.
<thoreauputic> fatcap:  alien file.rpm ; sudo dpg -i file.deb
<decaf> sir? that's me. tomas^_^ : may be you should learn "shebang" something like #/usr/bin/php
<thoreauputic> *dpkg -i
<tomas^_^> so i must install apache and php5 first ??
<Phuzion> If you want it to process it correctly, yes.
<decaf> tomas^_^: try "apt-get install php". thats the trick
<Phuzion> I keep forgetting about apt-get
<Phuzion> That thing is freakin magic in a can.
<iiiears> lol
<topyli> apt-forget
<persia> tomas: sudo aptitude install livapache-mod-php4 or libapache2-mod-php5
<Phuzion> apt-give
<thoreauputic> Phuzion: never forget apt!
<thoreauputic> very apt, indeed
<topyli> apt-forget install windows
<tomas^_^> persia <== without apache ??
<iiiears> apt-get is wonderful. - no need to see a website if you already know what you want.
<thoreauputic> topyli: you forgot --purge ;)
<decaf> Phuzion: we say "kap getir". this means "grab and fetch" in turkish
<hunger_> How is networking set up in breezy nowadays? The debian way no longer works for me (interfaces are not configured properly) and network manager doesen't do much either.
<Phuzion> tomas^_^, are you programming for PHP 4 or PHP 5?
<persia> tomas:: sudo aptitude install php5-cli
<tomas^_^> no Phuzion just for my home work
<iiiears> "kap gatir is the command?
<jasoncohen> persia, does tomas^_^ have breezy? hoary doesn't have php5
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah. windows has too many "dependencies" too, so might as well use orphan
<dorris> buntu-laptop
<decaf> iiiears: of course if you set an alias. unix is flexible
<persia> Oops!  tomas: try php4-cli.
<dorris> oops, was meant to be /join #ubuntu-laptop
<Phuzion> Just type this: sudo apt-get install livapache-mod-php4
<jasoncohen> tomas^_^, is you are using hoary you'll want to apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 (with apache2) or libapache-mod-php4 (wich apache 1)
<Phuzion> Just type this: sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-php4
<jasoncohen> *if you are
<iiiears> decaf - funny you should mention that. - i canned spell created a dozen different aliases
<tomas^_^> i'm use hoary
<jasoncohen> Phuzion, that's only for apache 1.x. most people use apache 2.x which is in main
<tomas^_^> it mean install libapache-mod-php4 without install apache php can run ??
<Phuzion> My bad
<jasoncohen> tomas^_^, "apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 php4 php4-cli"
<kks> hiii
<persia> tomas: libapache-mod-php4 will also install apache.  To install php without apache, you need to install php4-cli, which does not depend on apache.
<fatcap> fatcap@blunted:~/Desktop$ sudo alien -i riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800_k2.4.18_6mdk-1mdk.i586.rpm
<fatcap> fatcap@blunted:~/Desktop$
<fatcap> does that mean it worked?
<thoreauputic> fatcap: yup
<thoreauputic> silence is golden
<fatcap> should i have sound now?
<thoreauputic> no idea...
* fatcap reboots
<thoreauputic> fatcap: why?
<fatcap> i'll let ya know
<funkyHat> fatcap, why are you rebooting?
<netmonk> does anyone know why when i start my computer it waits for about a minute on the line "audit (38413871 different figures)" and then loads hoary?
<fatcap> cause
<thoreauputic> why are you rebooting?
<Sputn1k> Ive typed sudo dpkg -i --force-all libperl5.8_5.8.7-4_i386.deb, after that i get this error when trying to make any command:
<jasoncohen> tomas^_^, if you just want php and not apache suppoprt "sudo apt-get install php4-cli"
<Sputn1k> /bin/sh: relocation error: /lib/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_starting_up, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<topyli> lol. rebooting not allowed
<bimberi> ubotu tshirt is http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/ (which is linked from ubuntu.com)
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<thoreauputic> Sputn1k: --force-all is rarely a good plan...
<matte> what is this? anyone here?
<thoreauputic> no, no -one here at all
<Phuzion> This is the Ubuntu Help Channel, and yes,,, there are people here, 454 of them
<Sputn1k> thoreauputic: so how can fix that ://
<tomas^_^> and how to run it sir
<tomas^_^> open my browser and that
<matte> wow... just found this chat.. :P have had ubuntu for 2 weeks
<funkyHat> hi matte
<osfameron> funkyHat, yarr, that sounds like the workaround.  Just a bit of a bugger, 'coz I was hoping synaptic would Just Work
<matte> hi funky
<neverthelessii> Hello, I have a problem. I have put the dvd I got in mail into the thing that comes out of the pc. But nothing happens!! How do I get the window with ubuntu in it? Why doesnt painter work?
<thoreauputic> Sputn1k: looks like libc is unhappy - I have no idea how you recover from that
<LinuxJones> matte, welcome aboard :)
<Sputn1k> hmz
<matte> tnx alot!
<funkyHat> osfameron, what? i forgot what we were talking about
<persia> tomas^_^: If you want to run it in a browser, you need apache.  If you are just looking to use php scripts without a browser, `man php4`.
<osfameron> funkyHat, yeah, back in scrollback.  Rolling back to an older version of wine :-)
<matte> so if i have any trouble i can ask here?
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, you mean the live cd ?
<funkyHat> oh, yeah, wine
<equex> neverthelessii: lol nice try
<thoreauputic> matte: sure, or just lurk and learn
<Phuzion> matte, absolutely.
<matte> nice. :)
* topyli does dist-upgrade in gnome-terminal
<topyli> this simply cannot work
<LinuxJones> topyli, you poor soul you don't know what your in for :)
<neverthelessii> LinuxJones, Are there more? I just baught this cd or dvd or what it is. But it wont come up. Nothing happens when I put it in..
<topyli> hehe
<thoreauputic> topyli: Any lemmings in your family ?
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, you have to re-boot your computer to load the LiveCD.
<Phuzion> So, yeah, I just ordered 10 CD's
<topyli> LinuxJones: i just saw the magic words "feature freeze" somewhere
<matte> i got 10 cd's the other week.. thats why im here.. :D
<topyli> thoreauputic: fortunately not, so everybody is not going to be doing the same
<LinuxJones> topyli, yeah but all of the features are broken :D
<thoreauputic> topyli: hahah - well said :)
<Phuzion> matte, how long did it take for them to arrive from the time you ordered?
<topyli> heh
<matte> like 1 month
<Phuzion> Ouch
<neverthelessii> LinuxJones, you mean to push that button that lights green? What about that button that says "reset"? does that delete my pc?
<Phuzion> Where do you live?
<funkyHat> you got it working osfameron?
<matte> Phuzion: Sweden
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, how long have you had your computer ?
<Phuzion> Oh
<topyli> LinuxJones: never mind, this is not the box my livelihood is based on :)
<equex> you are being trolled , jeez
<Phuzion> Where do they ship from?
<equex> haha
<matte> i dunno
<Phuzion> Anyone know where the CD's ship from?
<neverthelessii> LinuxJones, my boyfriend bought it for me for christmas. It is really big, he says its got a pennum inside of it..
<LinuxJones> topyli, punishment can be fun and rewarding  :)
<funkyHat> Phuzion, i have a feeling it's somewhere in northern europe
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, ok your running windows right now correct ?
<funkyHat> norway perhaps
<Phuzion> Shit, I'm the US.
<matte> I have tried SuSe and Linspire... But Ubunto is by far the best Linux so far that i have tried
<neverthelessii> LinuxJones, yes, there are several windows on my screen
<tche> Hello, I have two problems, my touch pad doesn't work very well (clicks and jump a lot) and my keyboard layout doesn't let me put c cedil
<topyli> LinuxJones: i'll install ubuntu-desktop after this and then see if the box will boot
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, do you know how to shut down windows ?
<LinuxJones> topyli, I bet it doesn't work :)
<hubsi> how do i get my mac address?
<linukso> hubsi: ifconfig
<LinuxJones> hubsi, ifconfig -a
<spo0nman> ifconfig
<osfameron> funkyHat, nah, no time to scan for old deb's right now - I'll try this evening if I get a chance, ta!
<hubsi> thx
<neverthelessii> LinuxJones, I dont know. Do I need to shut down all of them?
<topyli> LinuxJones: i wonder how the thing is developed then :)
<Phuzion> neverthelessi, you need to turn off your computer, and turn it back on with the DVD in your drive
<funkyHat> osfameron, ok, you should be able to grab the one you want from sourceforge though :)
<PacMan> bob2 do you use xchat
<osfameron> funkyHat, ah, yes, sourceforge, where the project is hosted, that might work :-)
<funkyHat> :) :P
<Phuzion> PacMan, he's idle.
<thoreauputic> PacMan: I would say he uses irssi, judging from what he seemed to be using at UDU :)
<PacMan> PacMan can someone help me
<PacMan> PacMan is it possible to have the @ and + on xchat
<PacMan> PacMan instead of the circles
<bimberi> thoreauputic: oh stop showing off :)
<Phuzion> I'm out for now.
<LinuxJones> neverthelessii, basically you have to re-boot your computer. Which means it will shut down and restart (all of your applications will close) . If the Ubuntu LiveCD is in the cd drive hopefully it will boot into Ubuntu then you can run xchat and join this channel again
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hehehehe
<neverthelessii> Phuzion, I tried to push the green button, but it just went dead. And when I click on it again, there is a black screen with some letters on it.. How do I fix it??
<PacMan> thoreauputic
<PacMan> is that possible?
<Phuzion> neverthelessi, I'm leaving now, sorry
<thoreauputic> PacMan: yes I think so - somewhere in the prefs I expect
<PacMan> thoreauputic wheres the prefs?
<PacMan> ah k
<thoreauputic> PacMan: Settings?
<thoreauputic> Haven't looked...
<PacMan> k
<LinuxJones> topyli, /topic
<LinuxJones> bah sorry
<thoreauputic> bimberi: where are you in Oz ?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: Tridge-ville (does that answer that?)
<PacMan> theoreauputic can't find it. can ya take a look.
<topyli> LinuxJones: as i said, i can afford breaking this system :)
<LinuxJones> topyli, I bet there are alot of nice new features in there :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: Sambaville ... in the paddocks of Burley Griffin?
<LinuxJones> topyli, gnome-services-manager is one that I am waiting for :D
<bimberi> thoreauputic: You got it.  You?
<topyli> LinuxJones: i just want to peek in the neew gnome
<LinuxJones> topyli, 2.12 will rock !!
<thoreauputic> bimberi: Wollongong for now...
<topyli> LinuxJones: so i hear
<PacMan> thoreauputic did u look?
<thoreauputic> PacMan: erm... no not yet
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ah - k
<topyli> uh-oh, there goes latex
<orn72> Does ubuntu support mp3 generation and dvd playback "out of the box"?
<topyli> no
<orn72> topyli: need an extra source.list entry?
<persia> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<topyli> yep
<orn72> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> orn72: Do they come in packets of five?
<thoreauputic> PacMan: can't see the option - why do you want it? The user list shows ops anyway...
<orn72> ubotu: five?
<ubotu> orn72: Do they come in packets of five?
<topyli> orn72: it's a bot :)
* funkyHat *giggles*
<persia> orn72: You're talking to a 'bot.
<funkyHat> oww, you spoiled it topyli :P
<topyli> !lart topyli
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses topyli's head to break the homerun record
<orn72> persia: Aha :-)
<iiiears> ubotu you are a genious.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, iiiears
<alie> hi i have about 20 pcs on the network and i need to install ubuntu problem is that i cannot let all install from internet once the cd installation part is over what is the solution to that thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<funkyHat> ubotu isn't a genius, he smokes way too much crack XD
<ubotu> No idea, funkyHat
<Nikopol> who designed ubotu?
<topyli> NASA :)
<Nikopol> ;)
<thoreauputic> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<sfacius> hi at all
<topyli> bots are available all around. then the channel has to teach them
<sfacius> how can i upgrade the Gnome from 2.10.0 to 2.10.2 ??
<booger> booger
<thoreauputic> sfacius: what on earth for?
<osfameron> Naughty Network Monitor applet!  I'm on eth0 now, in fact eth1 is down, so why do you think it's still worth displaying eth1 ?
<osfameron> (and vice versa)
<topyli> looks like breezy is not going to need a lot of extra repositories. multiverse seems to have all sorts of questionable stuff already
<osfameron> some way to go before mobile networking is worky on ubuntu
<persia> alie: There was a discussion about local repositories at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7455, but it doesn't seem to be a complete how-to.
<sfacius> ??
<tche> My keymap doesn't have c cedil... what can I do?
<thoreauputic> sfacius: 2.12 will be out in about a month
<thoreauputic> maybe a bit more...
<alie> ok
<sfacius> k but where i can to find URL of repository?
<topyli> alie: the apt-howto has a section "how to use apt locally"
<thoreauputic> sfacius: hoary was frozen months ago - wait for breezy
<alie> ok i will try to find
<sfacius> k thx
<alie> thanks
<alie> bye
<booger> avi to vcd help?
<themot> hi!  i am trying to install a groupware app called kolab, when i get ready to isntall i get the message libgcrypt  installation is /usr detected, please deinstall it or move it ...many apps depend on libgcrypt so un-installing seems silly ...anyone know what this message means or how to "move" libgcrypt out of /usr?
<booger> any help?
<themot> nevermind, i am just going back to windows
<themot> hah!   gotcha!  just kidding!
<themot> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks themot :)
<booger> hey i feel the same way sometimes
<themot> yeah, I could uninstall it, but synaptic wants to uninstall about 50 other things along with it
<themot> this might work:   format space see drive
<themot> !libgcrypt
<ubotu> themot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<themot> !kolab
<ubotu> themot: I haven't a clue
<thoreauputic> !info libcrypt
<thoreauputic> no such package... hmm apt-cache search libcrypt maybe?
<ernie> question, how do i erase a cd-rw?
<biochemza> can anyone recommend an opensource utility to burn VCDs from avi and mpeg files (preferably gui-based, but ultimately not fussy). or a tutorial about doing that, if not the actual software
<thoreauputic> ah lib*g*crypt... doh
<themot> themot whoops out a large hammer and speaks nasty to the computer
<c0drm0nk33> If i've made a mess of my sudoers file, whats the best/easiest way to fix.
<funkyHat> c0drm0nk33, can you edit it?
<bimberi> c0drm0nk33: boot into recovery mode to fix it using visudo
<c0drm0nk33> No, no su access. I will try bimberi suggestion. Thanks. I will let you know how i go.
<micampe> c0drm0nk33, what about keeping backups when you edit files you don't know? :)
<iiiears> !logo
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you smoking crack?
<iiiears> !shop
<ubotu> iiiears: I haven't a clue
<bimberi> !tshirt
<iiiears> !tshirt
<ubotu> well, tshirt is http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/ (which is linked from ubuntu.com)
<funkyHat> micampe, that wouldn't help with his case anyway would it ;)
<micampe> funkyHat, he could copy it over in recovery mode
<bimberi> ubotu shop is http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/ (which is linked from ubuntu.com)
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<funkyHat> that's true
<iiiears> !awards
<ubotu> I guess awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<funkyHat> is a password or anything needed to access recovery mode?
<jmet> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=941176
<bimberi> funkyHat: no
<iiiears> ubuntu is also see !awards
<funkyHat> eek
<iiiears> ubotu ubuntu is also see !awards
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
* funkyHat might set one in boot.list to stop little fingers breaking things...
<themot> biochemza:  there are packages called vcdtools and vcdimager ..one of those may work
<iiiears> wb thoreauputic. :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<mwh_> Hi, does the ubuntu installer support ntfs-resizing?
<martin> Hallo
<orn72> mwh_: don't think so
<Haloman> Hallo
<Haloman> sind deutsche anwesend ?
<micampe> Haloman, join #ubuntu-de
<c0drm0nk33> Thanks bimberi. It's fixed.
<bimberi> c0drm0nk33: great! :)
<thoreauputic> mwh_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<aleksi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<aleksi> sorry
<thoreauputic> heh
<ifr> hi, if I want to allow a user to screen in and give him a non admin account, how can I make it so that they cannot cd into other user directories and look at files?
<kemik> ifr:  "man chmod"
<enzi> how do i reset the default panel in gnome? i deleted it (doh)
<kemik> ifr:   make sure he's in another group and dont give out rx access to that group
<ifr> kemik, thanks, I can chmod groups as well as dirs?
<mwh_> thomerz: thanks
<ifr> I've got him in his own group, kemik,
<ifr> but you're saying to chmod his group or the other groups on the box?
<kemik> ifr:  you chmod directories "man chmod"
<ifr> Right, but I don''t want to change every directory permission on the box to let one user in....
<ifr> or is that a given?
<mwh_> thoreauputic: thanks
<kemik> well... i dont see much else todo.. but perhaps someone else knows better
<thoreauputic> mwest: you're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> hah
<enzi> how do i reset the default panel (the upper one) in gnome? i deleted it (doh)
<thoreauputic> mwh_: you're welcome
<ifr> Is there a way to create a group which only has permission to view directories belonging specifically to that group, not others?
<mwh_> thoreauputic: it seems though that I cant enter any new size for the partition .. the installer says something like: before the changes can be done the changes has to be written to disk, you can not cancel this action, note that resizing the disk can take long time .. write the changes to disk and change the partitions size: yes , no
<micampe> ifr, you use chmod to prevent that user from seeing the dirs, not the other way around (i.e. letting him in)
<bimberi> enzi: do you still have the bottom panel?
<ifr> Bummer. Thanks kemik and micampe
<enzi> yea
<enzi> i think it has to have one of them at all times, its not allowed to have none
<thoreauputic> mwh_: I haven't used this tool, sorry - I have only linux boxen here
<bimberi> enzi: right-click on a blank area -> New Panel
<enzi> yea
<enzi> but now there is a blank panel
<mwh_> thoreauputic: its okay, ill try with a mandrake cd and see what happens
<bimberi> enzi: you'll have to add the applets back in
<enzi> aww man
<enzi> i don't remember what was in there :/
<thoreauputic> mwh_: the mandrake CD has a very easy resize tool if I recall corectly
<bimberi> enzi: best i can do for you sorry
<enzi> alright, thanks bimberi
<thoreauputic> enzi: a right click will get you a list
<bimberi> enzi: Main Menu, Clock and Notification Area at least
<fatcap> yo
<themot> mwh_: it might be easier to use a bootable cd like knoppix or a windows tool to resize and then install ubuntu
<fatcap> how do i run that unzipper archive thing with sudo ?
<enzi> ok
<thoreauputic> fatcap: which one?
<fatcap> the one that pops up when i click on a .zip or whatever
<Srekel> hi again
<thoreauputic> fatcap: and why do you need root privileges?
<Srekel> it seems ubuntu has lost touch with the net, what can I do about that?
<Srekel> this computer is on the same connection, so it does work
<fatcap> so i can fix my damn sound
<Srekel> is there a command I need to run? t
<thoreauputic> fatcap: yes, but unzipping an archive doesn't require sudo normally...
<LinuxJones> Srekel, you can run sudo network-config and make sure your network settings for the card are correct then activate the card
<fatcap> if im in my home directory yes that is true
<fatcap> but im not.
<LinuxJones> Srekel, sorry make that network-admin
<bimberi> enzi: oops - "Menu Bar" is better than "Main Menu"
<Bags> OK, so I got the system to boot off the network, install the Ubuntu software onto the SCSI disk on the Adaptec controller, but now it seems that it can't see the SCSI hard disk. Any ideas?
<Bags> I've got a G4 Power Mac
<thoreauputic> fatcap: erm - unzip it in /tmp and then move the result
<Bags> 500MHz 768MB RAM
<Bags> On reboot, I get the folder wiht a question mark.
<fatcap> why can't i just run the archiver with sudo?
<enzi> bimberi: yea i noticed, thanks
<Srekel> LinuxJones, ok I'll try that
<enzi> that's what i was looking for
<enzi> well i have menu bar, notification area, and clock.. that should do it
<thoreauputic> fatcap: well, you can I guess - sudo file-roller ?
<fatcap> cool
<fatcap> just wasnt sure it was called file-roller :P
<Bags> If I type dev / ls from the single user console, I can see the adapter /ADPT,2940UW@2 , but no drive
<Bags> could it be that the firmware in the Adaptec is not set up to boot from the drive?
<thoreauputic> fatcap: it's worth learning to do this in CLI - it's much quicker
<fatcap> cli?
<thoreauputic> fatcap: command line interface (terminal)
<fatcap> heh
<fatcap> i would its just the size of the file im unzipping is huge
<enzi> Where do I find all the games available for linux? (as in UT, AA, etc.)
<thoreauputic> fatcap: commands like gunzip, unzip, tar etc
<fatcap> so it would take more time to move and stuff
<thoreauputic> fatcap: thae size is not an issue
<thoreauputic> fatcap: file-roller is just a front end for those commands anyway
<thoreauputic> and the mv command doesn't physically move anything - just renames it basically
<Juhaz> sure it does, if you move something to another partition
<Juhaz> or, obviously, another hard disk
<setite> for the record.. dvd playback no longer sucks... somethign is screwy abotu libdvdcss2 on the marillat...
<thoreauputic> Juhaz: OK - but in general mv is just a relink to a different inode or whatever
<BollocksMacenzie> setite: Have you turned on DMA access?
<BollocksMacenzie> setite: Without it tends to skip!
<quiet> just an FYI guys... the website is broken in IE... in that the menu on the right appears at the bottom of all the text... looks like a style-sheet error...
<Seveas> quiet, does it happen on ubuntu-nl.org too?
<quiet> lemme check..
<Virtuall> IE... don't use IE...
<quiet> nope
<quiet> i generally don't...
<thoreauputic> more likely an IE error :/
<Seveas> quiet, if possible, make a screenshot of ubuntu.com and post it on the pastebin
<quiet> sure... brb
<gomer> hey
<Smile> hi
<Smile> is there a good video player for ubuntu linux?
<thenuke> Smile: mplayer
<Xappe> totem
<gomer> The sound card on my IBM thinkpad stopped working.  Can anyone assist?
<Bags> Anyone know anything about Adaptec SCSI controller cards and booting off them with Ubuntu?
<quiet> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1302
<vagamente> hi alla need some help..
<gomer> can anyone speak to gomer?
<quiet> gomer... can you get alsamixer??
<gomer> let me try..Which menu is it in?
<giggsey> Whats the command to install http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/gtk2-engines-clearlooks_0.6.2-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<quiet> not a menu.. open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<giggsey> I can't remember it
<gomer> it's running ..
<quiet> download it.. and   dpkg -i
<giggsey> thanks
<vagamente> while i'm trying to install scribus 1.3, after "sudo /.config" i get this message:
<vagamente> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<vagamente> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<vagamente> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<vagamente> what am i supposed to do?
<quiet> gomer, is there an infinity symbol on 'master' and 'pcm' or an 'MM' symbol?
<gomer> it has a 0 abocfe the master label
<gomer> avoce ..
<gomer> above
<gomer> I check back later...
<quiet> use the up arrow to increase Master to about 70 and PCM to about 80 then try to play audio..
<Xappe> vagamente: have you installed the qt libraries then?
<Seveas> quiet, I talked to the website people - they know about it and it's on their worklist
<quiet> okay cool... :)
<giggsey> urg
<giggsey> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<giggsey> and thats a <censored> to install itself
<quiet> anyone got a link to the Add-Ons CD?
<giggsey> Is there a easy way to install gphpedit?
<apokryphos> !info gphpedit
<vagamente> Xappe: yes... i've got libqt3c102-mt; libqt3-headers; libqt3-mt-dev; libqte-mt3; libqthreads-12
<apokryphos> hm
<giggsey> !info gphpedit
<giggsey> meh
<giggsey> Someone already said that 9 seconds ago
<apokryphos> Seveas: jake1 is here again and he responds to the bot char
<giggsey> ^_^
<Xappe> vagamente: maybe you need to somehow point the config to the right location then
<Seveas> apokryphos..?
<apokryphos> giggsey: it's in Universe for Breezy only now, it seems...
<alex____1> I want to installed a simple application xawtv but it does not show in the pacakge list, what should I do ?
<apokryphos> Seveas: type !info foo
<Seveas> !info foo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<alex____1> anyone ?
<alex____1> this is boring
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*catrin@*.bos.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<alex____1> I hav ebeen trying to make this app myself, every thing goes well but the cmnd does not install
<thoreauputic> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: (X11 TV application), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 3.94-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 217 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<ekimus> has _anyone_ _ever_ successfully remastered a ppc boot cd?
<thoreauputic> alex____1: it's in universe, as you see ^^^
<apokryphos> giggsey: what is it, anyhow? Just an app with php editing? There's others out there...
<alex____1> thoreauputic, what is universe ?
<giggsey> meh
<thoreauputic> !repos
<giggsey> I found the .deb for it
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> alex____1: read ubotu's URLs above
<apokryphos> giggsey: I'll wager good money that Quanta is much better than it ;-).
<apokryphos> giggsey: so what's the problem?
<alex____1> were there any ?
<ionnek> hello... I've got a problem: at login, ubuntu tells me: gdm could not write to your authorization file.
<thoreauputic> alex____1: erm ---
<alex____1> thoreauputic: excuse to be a pain , erm ??
<thoreauputic> alex____1: there are two links the bot spat out above
<thoreauputic> alex____1: read those links
<thoreauputic> alex____1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto is the first
<alex____1> ok
<giggsey> apokryphos, I just want to install a php editor
<Smile> is there a good video player for ubuntu linux?
<apokryphos> giggsey: you said you had the deb for it? Anyhow, Quanta *is* a php editor
<Smile> !help video
<giggsey> ok
<Smile> !vide
<ubotu> Smile: Syntax error in line 1
<thoreauputic> Smile: several - vlc, totem-xine, mplayer
<micampe> Smile, we only have good video players :)
<Smile> !video
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Smile
<Smile> !irc scripts
<ubotu> Smile: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> Smile: you were just given the names of 3
<Smile> is there another irc client
<Smile> except xchat
<Xappe> irssi
<thoreauputic> Smile of course
<giggsey> I'm on Gnome
<giggsey> from the look of it, Quanta is for KDE
<thoreauputic> giggsey: quanta will run fine in gnome
<giggsey> k
<alex____1> ok I understand a bit more now why I could not installed my software,
<giggsey> brb
<thoreauputic> alex____1: almost anything is in the repositories...
<alex____1> the initial purpose of installing xawtv was to test my webcam, I don't really need it for anything else, but so far the driver for my webcam (ov511) is installed by default on ubuntu but I have no way to try my webcam
<alex____1> ah ok
<fatcap> i dont even have sound screw even messing with my webcam yet :\
<alex____1> but what are the Universe and Multiverse repositories
<icewt> how can i change the look of the menus, buttons etc. of gtk1 apps?
<thoreauputic> alex____1: for a full complement of packages, enable multiverse and universe, reload - then use synaptic
<thoreauputic> alex____1: did you read the link?
<alex____1> it starts by saying talking about them
<thoreauputic> alex____1: the repositories are the URLs where the packages of software are stored, if you like
<thoreauputic> alex____1: synaptic allows you to automatically install from them
<alex____1> I see
<alex____1> ok
<alex____1> thanks for   your time
<thoreauputic> alex____1: you just update the list of available packages by reloading, then choose what you want and select it for installation
<thoreauputic> alex____1: it's that simple
<iiiears> alex____1 - Synaptic does leave you with one big problem though... - what of the 16,000 free apps do you choose. - grin
* micampe hates synaptic's ui
<thoreauputic> iiiears: that's where the search function is handy :)
<micampe> aptitude is much nicer
<kemik> apt-get is much better
<kemik> :)
<micampe> no
<icewt> but apt-get is the best ;)
<Chousuke> nah.
<kemik> CLI for the win
<Chousuke> aptitude is better than apt-get
<Chousuke> aptitude is cli :P
<micampe> aptitude is better than apt-get because installs suggested pkgs by default
<thoreauputic> micampe: for people who are new, the GUI is easier than apt or aptitude
<apokryphos> micampe: that's a preference, not necessarily a better thing per se
<iiiears> synaptic or aptitude is smarter. - not likely to dodge something up like you can with apt-get
<micampe> thoreauputic, yes, I was talking about me :)
<thoreauputic> micampe: :)
<will> aptitude
<micampe> the poblem with aptitude is libstd-c++
<vio_> what server do i have to add to my repositories, in order to get up2date software?
<Chousuke> up2date? :P
<Chousuke> English, please.
<vio_> yeah not that 6 month old versions
<micampe> vio_, up2date is a fedora/red hat program, not ubuntu
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell vio_ about repositories
<ubuntu> hola}
<iiiears> vio_ - ubuntu has an update manager installed..- did i miss somthing again.
<will> apt-get = perfect for scripts /newbie help synaptic=Great UI!
<vio_> ...
<GNULinuxer> idlemind1: welcome
<vio_> i mean new software
<ubiquitin> is anyone else experiencing problems with the GCJ-compiled Java stuff in Breezy?
<QMario> Ubuntu, is there a Java channel on IRC?
<vio_> not that old versions i can download with synaptic
<idlemind1> thanks GNULinuxer
<Chousuke> vio_: Why do you need newer software?
<will> is breezy much different 'looking' from hoary=
<apokryphos> QMario: yes, but I think you have to be registered on their sun site to get in (free registration)
<thoreauputic> vio_: ubuntu freezes every 6 months
<vagamente> hi all... is there any SCRIBUS user here?
<vio_> thats another question, isn't it Chousuke
<vio_> :)
<Chousuke> vio_: the old versions are stabler
<apokryphos> QMario: or you can go straight to ##java
<vio_> it's not about why, but how
<QMario> Apokryphos, thank you! :)
<Chousuke> vio_: Well, you could upgrade to breezy.
<Chousuke> vio_: but that's not really recommended.
<Jalada> I have a question, laptop-mode spins down the hd. Is there a way of monitoring when it does this. Only I'm trying to figure out if it's working. Also, doesn't spinning up/down the hd a lot wear it out?
<iiiears> vio_ grab a jumbo bottle of aspirin and ask the bot !upgrade
<vio_> na i just thought.. if there is a repository where i can get "untable" versions
<iiiears> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<setite> hey friends
<yong> get anyone tell mi the command to register a nick for irc?
<micampe> vio_, ubuntu-backports, but that's not really recommended either
<iiiears> change warty to hoary and hoary to breezy
<alex____1> thoreauputic: ok thanks, but this did not make my webcam to work
<alex____1> :(
<apokryphos> micampe: ubuntu backports is recommended; it's an official repo now
<vio_> at the moment i compile everything by hand
<apokryphos> vio_: unstable versions of what?
<micampe> apokryphos, official==recommended?
<apokryphos> vio_: breezy is the unstable
<apokryphos> micampe: correct
<vio_> just had to resolve 1001 conflicts to get the newst amarok compile :)
<thoreauputic> vio_: sounds like you would be happier with gentoo
<iiiears> apokryphos - is the jre.deb in backports?
<apokryphos> iiiears: no, that's in hoary-extras
<QMario>   Thoreauputic, where have you been the last few days? 
<Bags> Anyone know anything about Adaptec SCSI controller cards and booting off them with Ubuntu?
<yong> can anyone tell mi the command to register a nick for irc?
<iiiears> Ah - many thanks. :)
<micampe> apokryphos, and is backports the same it was before? it breaked a lot...
<thoreauputic> QMario: I might ask you the same  :)
<GNULinuxer> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Smile> thoreauputic do you know what the neostats config file is called?
<apokryphos> micampe: no, it became official after a while. /msg ubotu backports
<vio_> don't think thoreauputic
<vio_> i'm quite happy with ubuntu :)
<Smile> !wlan
<ubotu> Smile: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<thoreauputic> Smile: no idea
<Smile> ok
<Smile> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<fatcap> whats a good burner for iso's?
<apokryphos> fatcap: K3b
<iiiears> !wifi !ndis    !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, iiiears
<ionnek> my ubunto box is stuck!
<ubiquitin> Breezy is surprisingly bearable already. I'm really quite impressed :)
<apokryphos> iiiears: it's best to experiment with ubotu in /msg
<iiiears> just passing on a some other relevant links
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: bearable, but unstable. X breaks every few days, and a few vital packs are broken
<jadedstar> msg ubotu !wifi
<ionnek> it seems to think that I am out of diskspace, so "gdm could not write to your authorization file".
<booger> can anyone help with some avi to vcd problems
<apokryphos> jadedstar: forgot the forward slash; and in /msg no ! is required :)
<jadedstar> apokryphos: yah lol ty
<ionnek> if anyone has any idea what i could do, I'd be grateful to hear...
<micampe> apokryphos, sounds good, now I only need to figure out apt priorities to install only packages *I* ask from bp
<thoreauputic> ionnek: could be that your ~/.Xauthority file has changed owners to root
<ionnek> thoreauputic
<ubiquitin> apokryphos: i was well impressed by the fact that it boots up even quicker than hoary, and also gnome 2.11 somehow seems more responsive and quick. might also be due to a better DRI driver in X.org, who knows. also, OpenOffice 1.9 seems A LOT better now than the pre-beta-Hoary build :)
<thoreauputic> ionnek: does the error mention .Xauthority ?
<ionnek> my problem is that i don't even know how to talk to the box :-(
<ionnek> cause it won't let me login.
<alex____1> kk
<ionnek> i didn't see .Xauthority
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: I noticed the change in speed, too; fairly obvious. More clear when compiling, though I can't compile most of the things I want now because of package-issues :(
<thoreauputic> ionnek: try recovery mode on boot
<iiiears> ubiquitin - did you have any trouble with fonts disappearing?
<filip_> i have make an starter on my desktop that make my system rebooting but i need to put my password in the terminal is it someway it could do that automaticly?
<ubiquitin> iiiears: in OOo? no, haven't noticed that (yet?)
* ionnek is not very linuxliterate, so don't know how to get into recovery mode. I did ctrl alt f1, hoping to get into a terminal, now the box keeps repeating the line: Buffer I/0 error on device hdc, logical block 0.
<iiiears> ubiquitin - if it were OOo i would of cared less, it was the whole darn thing for me everything.. - lol
<apokryphos> iiiears: still some font issues flying about; conventional mozilla-firefox package doesn't show fonts in ff
<iiiears> Good Morning Sproingie
<thoreauputic> ionnek: is /dev/hdc a hard drive? IO errors often mean hardware troubles
<wizhippo> anyone have ALSA hang your system?  The volume applet hangs mine. Also on shutdown
<apokryphos> iiiears: haven't tried gnome, so there might be issues in there
<ubiquitin> apokryphos: only things i've found not to work are gcj-compiled java apps. also, the new admin tools are veeery nice, such as the disks-admin
<ubiquitin> so X keeps breaking?
<quack> i've been running ubuntu for a few days now,and it seems to be ok
<ionnek> thoreauputic, i think it is the harddrive.
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: indeed
<ubiquitin> i might not want to upgrade anything if the current builds work so well :)
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: it wills stabilise eventually
<booger> ffmpeg help ??
<booger> anybody ???
<iiiears> difficult to believe Breezy Badger will be ready in october. (crosses fingers)
<cloudr> anybody knows how to install VDR on Ubuntu with a budget satellite card?
<ionnek> thoreauputic, i wonder if there is a way to get into this recovery mode. Is there a particular line during bootup where i could jump in and get to a different mode?
<apokryphos> iiiears: it'll be usable quite before that, however.
<apokryphos> iiiears: dist-upgrades will be recommended in here about a month before at least
<thoreauputic> ionnek: yes, when grub boots, hit <esc> and choose "recovery"
<iiiears> cloudr - mythtv? for "personal video recorder"?
<iiiears> apokryphos, - sounds great very anxious to try it. :)
<cloudr> iiiears: mythtv or VDR, I have so far failed with both.
<sproingie> so what is new in breezy so far?
<giggsey> apokryphos, Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<giggsey> ^_^
<iiiears> !mythtv
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know, could you explain it?
<giggsey> when trying to install that php editor you said
<apokryphos> giggsey: installed perfectly :)
<giggsey> pfft
<apokryphos> giggsey: how did you install it?
<giggsey> ./configure
<giggsey> it failed on that
<thoreauputic> Just a general message: people, please don't /msg or pm individuals without asking - they might be busy
<apokryphos> giggsey: errr.... it's in the repositories
<osfameron> apokryphos, quite liking Kontact (though the colour scheme is a bit WinXP/Fisher price ;-)
<giggsey> ok...
<apokryphos> giggsey: and, of course, being a KDE app it depends on kde libs
<giggsey> yeah
<giggsey> and I said earlier I have gnome
<apokryphos> osfameron: I love Kontact too ;-). Though colours are great :P. Completely opposite to Outlook, come on now!
<ionnek> ok
<ionnek> does anyone know how to use the ubuntu recovery mode?
<apokryphos> giggsey: obviously you can still run the app in gnome perfectly
<giggsey> pfft
<apokryphos> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: (web development environment for KDE), section web, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2192 kB, Installed size: 5316 kB
<apokryphos> giggsey: it's in main, even. sudo apt-get install quanta
<Geez> lo there, could someone help me out?
<ubiquitin> apokryphos: is there supposed to be a splash screen during bootup btw?
<funkyHat> has anyone succesfully installed abr2gbr?
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: I don't think that's been put in yet
<apokryphos> ubiquitin: though you can reasonably easily set it up yourself
<giggsey> some reason it install gphpedit
<giggsey> that will do :)
<giggsey> ^_^
<Geez> When booting the live CD I get a installation screen, everywhere I read on the internet that no installation is required, is thias normal (I double checked the ISO I downloaded)
<funkyHat> Geez, the live CD has a few options to choose at startup that look the same as the installer
<booger> can anybody help me with ffmpeg
<funkyHat> it's not the installer
<apokryphos> !info gphpedit
<apokryphos> That's weird.. it doesn't find it. It's in Universe, though
<carstenh> hi, sometimes the harddisk of my breezy box makes some noise (sound like it goes to suspend or something similar) and after this i can't access my harddisk. did anyone have a similar problem?
<Geez> thanx
<Geez> I get an error during loading the Live CD
<apokryphos> No, wait... it's only in breezy.
<Hoxzer> what phone manufacturer makes most compatible	
<Hoxzer> 
<QMario> Must I pay anything for Open Xchange to function?
<aru> 
<funkyHat> when i try to make abr2gbr it outputs http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1303 , can anyone help me?
<Geez> it says "Installation step faild" "Enter preinstalled session"
<Bags> Anyone know anything about Adaptec SCSI controller cards and booting off them with Ubuntu?
<sproingie> funkyHat: you need libglib-dev
<Hoxzer> what phone manufacturer makes phones that are most compatible for linux?
<funkyHat> ok :)
<quiet> phones?
<quiet> IPT/VOIP phones?
<Hoxzer> no
<Hoxzer> normal phones
<sproingie> find a compatible telephony card
<funkyHat> sproingie, i have libglib2.0-dev, i'll get 1.2-dev as well
<sproingie> then find a phone compatible with the card
<quiet> then wtf are you talking about..??  why does your telephone need to be Linux compatible?
<idlemind1> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Hoxzer> Sprot: do you meen something like MMC with card?
<andrei_> Hi, how can I get the utf8 character set in mysql on ubuntu?
<booger> can anyone help me with a problem with ffmpeg ??
<sproingie> regular phones are pretty dumb devices.  if they talk to the card correctly, they'll work with linux
<idlemind1> !award
<ubotu> idlemind1: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<eliphas_> lo
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<ernie> arghhh
<kdegimp> i can't burn anything
<idlemind1> !awards
<ubotu> awards is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<kdegimp> unbuntu is possiblly the worst of the box os i used.
<kdegimp> ubuntu*
<sproingie> mine didn't come in a box
<sproingie> damn, it really does have the worst box
<kdegimp> i mean fancy cd sleeve
<apokryphos> kdegimp: kdegimp? Not Krita? ;-)
<jasoncohen> kdegimp, why is it so bad? and what do you expect for free"?
<kdegimp> im poor
<kdegimp> i can't fork over 200 bucks for ms windows
* sproingie actually expects a lot for free.  apache's free, perl's free
<kdegimp> i was given this at school
<kdegimp> i will make sure to kill my cs teacher tommrow
<kdegimp> lol
<QMario> Kdegimp, what does real-time Linux mean?
<kdegimp> real-time pain?
<jasoncohen> kdegimp, did you get an official CD or a cd someone burned for you?
<sproingie> that's of course the best way to get help
<jasoncohen> you can dl the iso online
<kdegimp> offical
<kdegimp> my teacher had lots of them
<sproingie> come onto a distribution's channel and slag off the distro right off
<sproingie> that's real tactful
<iiiears> windows isn't worth 200 dollars. - and 2k3 server is hundreds more? - linux is better.
<kdegimp> he gave lots to his students, used some as coasters, used some as fresbies
<QMario> Kdegimp, you can try SUSE Linux?
<kdegimp> cause he ordered to many
<kdegimp> suse cost money!
<QMario> No.
<kdegimp> i got pwned by novell
<sproingie> way i see it, an xbox costs about as much as windows now and is getting close to playing the same caliber games as on a PC
<quiet> Windows XP Pro is $80
<kdegimp> it*
<quiet> OEM license
<QMario> Kdegimp, go to #SUSE and ask around.
<sproingie> suse has a free version now
<ubiquitin> kdegimp: go www.opensuse.org if you're unhappy with ubuntu
<QMario> !Suse
<kdegimp> but debian based os's are soo must faster
<ubotu> I don't know, QMario
<kdegimp> i had fedora core once
<kdegimp> it was soo slow
<sproingie> there's also freebsd.org and opensolaris.org
<QMario> Kdegimp, really?
<thoreauputic> kdegimp: really, it's pretty pontless to rock in here and bad mouth Ubuntu when you haven't even learnt to use it
<QMario> Kdegimp, what processor are you using?
<kdegimp> im trying to learn
<idlemind1> ubuntu rocks kdegimp
<kdegimp> i can't get my burner to work
<kdegimp> i did cdrecord -scanbus
<kdegimp> and it finds nothing
<kdegimp> 0_o
<QMario> Kdegimp, you are ging
<QMario> Kdegimp, you are stuck.
<kdegimp> it complains about something ..
<kdegimp> lemme see
<idlemind1> and you call that ubuntu problem kdegimp ?
<Geez> during Live CD "installation" I get the message: "Installation step faild" "Enter preinstalled session"
<alex____1> ok, is there a ubuntu way to install webcam ?>
<iiiears> freebsd is nice - but you better like the default install  a lot. - you'll be stuck with while you relearn everythig
<thoreauputic> kdegimp: that doesn't work with 2.6 kernels - try cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc or whatever
<sproingie> kdegimp: doesn't work with me either, and i record just fine
<sproingie> kdegimp: go grab k3b and use it
<QMario> SUSE will cost "real" money if your CD writer doesn't work.
<sproingie> kdegimp: and try a little patience
<kdegimp> ok thoreauputic
<kdegimp> ill try
<Veon> Anyone know how to get Wifi working on a laptop with Ubuntu?
<iiiears> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<alex____1> My webcam is known to work with the 0v511+ driver, which is intalled with ubuntu, still it does not work, what are my option ?
<sproingie> kdegimp: presumably by your nick you prefer kde, k3b should do nicely
<iiiears> !ndis
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know, could you explain it?
<QMario> Thoreauputic, what does your name mean?
<sproingie> tho i think k3b just uses qt and isn't a kde app
<iiiears> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<QMario> !webcam
<iiiears> ubotu ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<thoreauputic> QMario: it's a play on Henry David Thoreau ("CivilDisobedience") and therapy and a couple of other ideas
<kdegimp> and another thing, x windows keeps crashing on gnome, so i managed to install kde, and disabled sound, for some reason it would get my cpu up to 100% and hang
<QMario> Ubotu, tell alex____1 about webcam.
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<jblu> Hi, can anyone tell me how to run a2ps.  I'm new and don't know much about the command line, if that's what I have to do.
<calle> enyone here useing Point2play?
<kdegimp> oh why was i cursed with this 500mhz pos!
<micampe> kdegimp, complaining will not make it faster
<kdegimp> :-)
<sproingie> that's like 7 years old.  you might want to investigate freebsd
<iiiears> throwing it down a well will make it go faster for a short time.
<kdegimp> are computers at school use freebsd
<sproingie> iiiears: like the joke about the best way to accellerate a mac
<sproingie> iiiears: 9.8 m/sec^2
<kdegimp> i wonder why my lazy ass teacher didn't give me a copy of that
<iiiears> ubuntulite may be worth a look for your machine
<iiiears> lol
<kdegimp> hmm, probably wanted to give me something "user friendly"
<quiet> woot for FreeBSD!
<quiet> my fav. OS on the planet
<sproingie> mine too, but i stupidly have an ATI card
<kdegimp> whats wrong with ati cards?
<GNULinuxer> quiet: what are you doing here then?
<quiet> i use Linux on my lappy..
<sproingie> kdegimp: total lack of driver support
<quiet> hate the 640x480 console
<kdegimp> doh
<quiet> sproingie, not true...
<kdegimp> i was planning on saving up and buying one
<kdegimp> this voodoo 3 is crapping out
<quiet> FreeBSD has native supprot for Atheros wireless.... and has for a long time.. linux still does not... only with madwifi
<Geez> during Live CD "installation" I get the message: "Installation step faild" "Enter preinstalled session" <-- anyone? :-/
<sproingie> quiet: they work on linux, and the driver's stable, but it performs badly
<sproingie> quiet: ati won't deign to release drivers for freebsd.  nvidia does
<sproingie> quiet: nvidia even has drivers for opensolaris.  not sure if that means 3d accellerated or not tho
<ubiquitin> sproingie: the ATI DRI driver's nice on some cards. not on the most recent ones though
<iiiears> nVidia sold another new card. - ;)
<thoreauputic> kdegimp: your "lazy ass teacher" apparently wa interested and generos enough to get free CDs for his students... what a hopeless teacher!
<kdegimp> :-/
<thoreauputic> </sarcasm>
<kdegimp> </rant>
<kdegimp> okay sowwie
<sproingie> ubiquitin: not anything R300 based.  like i said, it's stable enough for me, but the driver support is rotten
<iiiears> </nutz>
<sproingie> <//>
<kdegimp> / 0_o
<ubiquitin> sproingie: oh i see, sorry am being blind :)
<mjr> Well, at least driver support for r300 is getting into x.org. Unlike some others. Not that ATI helps.
* sproingie mostly uses it for learning opengl and playing with blender, and it's plenty zippy for that
<ubiquitin> sproingie: lol, same here
<sproingie> got a good deal on it.  overall i should have sprung for the nvidia tho
<knoppix> hola
<iiiears> ubuntu-es
<iiiears> ??
<micampe> sproingie, I have the x300 / r350 and in fact with the free drivers is slower than i810 sometimes
<ubiquitin> is Breezy already using what will shortly become X11R7?
<sanemadman> Hello all
<sanemadman> I have a question about setting up wireless - PM if anyone would like to help.  It would be greatly appriciated!
<sproingie> micampe: it's wretched for games.  thankfully OGL vertex and fragment shaders actually seem to work, amazingly enough
<sanemadman> any takers?
<sproingie> don't ask people to pm you
<micampe> sproingie, I don't need games. But rss-glx is a must! *wink*
<sanemadman> Fine.  Anyone out in the main?  I didn't want to congest up the main chat w/ crap ppl probably already know.
<mjr> micampe, do you mean the release drivers or the in-development 3d-accelerated drivers? (if the latter, that's a shame; if the former, well, of _course_ it can be slower than i810)
<quiet> sanemadman, ask your question... if someone can/wants to help, they will
<sproingie> best to take existing chats to pm.  there's just a lot of people who come on and bellow their problems and ask for pm then idle on the channel
<micampe> mjr, whatever is in hoary
<mjr> micampe, righto
<loeki> Hi ppl, I just installed Hoary and it keeps asking me for the root passwd, even with sudo, any ideas?
<micampe> mjr, does breezy have faster drivers?
<sanemadman> Interesting...  Considering that this was listed as a channel to go to for help.
<quiet> loeki, use your password.. not root
<mjr> micampe, I don't know if the accelerated r300 driver will make it in, sadly. I'm hoping for it.
<loeki> quiet, doesn't work
<iiiears> okay, but consider what it's like if you are new and sleep deprived spent hours tring to make s
<iiiears> ome
<iiiears> thing
<rosa> somebody know how i can test the temp. of my CPU with lmsensores
<iiiears> work and it just won't offer help or try to stay quiet
<thoreauputic> sanemadman: it is a help channel - it's best for everyone from a learning viewpoint if questions are answered in the channel
<asdrubal> PHOTOBLOG.NET MAJOR BUG RELEASED muahaha (still not patched) --> http://www.systemsecure.org/ssforum/viewtopic.php?t=65
<loeki> quiet, you where right, ty
<calle> enyone have eny idea where the config file for Point2play is?
<quiet> loeki, :)
<thoreauputic> sanemadman: a lot of us learnt a lot just lurking
<QMario> Thoreauputic, is libdvdcss "illegal"?
<thoreauputic> QMario: depends where you live
<sanemadman> I've tried - considering that I am very new at this, a lot of what I have found, I do not understand.
<thoreauputic> QMario: in the USA, yes it's illegal
<QMario> Thoreauputic, why?
<thoreauputic> sanemadman: that's normal at first
<jadedstar> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<sanemadman> thx ubotu
<iiiears> sanemadman, - ubotu has the info to make it work.
<QMario> Then, how do I watch DVDs with Linux?
<thoreauputic> sanemadman: we've all been there, believe me
<sanemadman> oops.. it's a bot
<sanemadman> lol
<jadedstar> sanemadmen: lol yw :-)
<iiiears> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sanemadman> lol
<sanemadman> clever
<sanemadman> I will try the link - thanks for the help everyone!
<mjr> QMario, you pretty much violate the law.
<jadedstar> sanemadman: also might try !wireless or !networking
<thoreauputic> QMario: either you break the law, or you write to your congressman and complain, or you vote for a sane government
<sanemadman> thx jaded
<thoreauputic> or indeed all 3
<eventualbuddha> i have a samba share i'd like to have mounted on startup. do i do that in /etc/fstab? if so, what do i put in there?
<jadedstar> sanemadman: np hope it helps, I don't know too much about the topic myself or I'd try to help directly :-)
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> dvd is, like, There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<fatcap> WARNING: missing file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/include/config/include/linux/autoconf.h
<fatcap> The cause of this problem is usually a missing or misconfigured
<fatcap> kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).
<QMario> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> QMario: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<fatcap> where do i get autoconf.h from
<iiiears> thoreauputic - in the U.S. it is always good business to treat even your best  customers as potential thieves
<sanemadman> lol Now, I understand that feeling jaded...
<thoreauputic> iiiears: so it would seem
<anacron> ah i got stepmania rc2 working in ubuntu
<fatcap> !autoconf.h
<ubotu> fatcap: Are you smoking crack?
<fatcap> yes
<jadedstar> lol
<fatcap> but that doesn't have anything to do with me no being able to have autoconf.h
<jadedstar> the wonders of the bot
<iiiears> ubotu you stink
<ubotu> No you stink, iiiears.
<fatcap> !whereis autoconf.h
<ubotu> fatcap: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> !find autoconf.h
<sanemadman> heh
<sanemadman> I love it..
<jadedstar> I once got it to admit it was gay
<sanemadman> really now?
<sanemadman> a gay bot...
<sanemadman> gaybot5000?
<jadedstar> yeah, took like 2 hours of convo tho
<sanemadman> lol
<jadedstar> i think it just got confused but finally i got a "Yes" out of it
<alex____1> can someone direct me to a channel or anyother place where I can grab some help with my webcam ?
<fatcap> !webcam
<ubotu> I heard webcam is Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<thoreauputic> fatcap: the bot had a lot of output for !find autoconf.h
<jadedstar> !webcam
<sanemadman> lol, that is too good
<fatcap> !find autoconf.h
<thoreauputic> fatcap: if you repeat that it will go to you in /msg
<fatcap> does not
<deacon> Greetings!
<fatcap> oh i guess it did
<thoreauputic> fatcap: in /msg
<thoreauputic> yes
<sanemadman> k - off to fix my wireless... thx jaded and thoreau (great author btw...)
<jadedstar> lol gl sanemadman
<thoreauputic> sanemadman: :)
<fatcap> ok, no.
<fatcap> none of that helped me
<Robbie___> hello everybody
<deacon> wow!  My wireless works SO much better now that I have an Atheros based card!
<thoreauputic> fatcap: ah well - worth a try anyway :/
<alex____1> ubotu: thanks but I have checked this, my webcam seems to be recognized and to work perfectly, but just don't
<ubotu> alex____1: de nada
<Robbie___> does anyone know that ubuntu is bing used for mactel
<Trace> Hello, Does anyone here know Qt? i want to map 0x0090 to a character, but don't know how to do it.
<alex____1> ubotu, let me time to write
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, alex____1
<thoreauputic> Robbie___: yes
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know in which order the scripts in /etc/init.d are executed on boot?
<Robbie___> thought so
<Robbie___> just checking
<crashd> BollocksMacenzie: aren't they numbered, so the lower the number, the more recent execution?
<deacon> Anyone here familiar with Totem?  I seem to be running into issues playing well, anything with Totem.
<crashd> i cant remember what system ubuntu uses
<thoreauputic> alex____1: heh - ubotu is the channel's bot
<QMario> Thoreauputic, what is the most "legalistic" way to play DVDs on Linux?
<thoreauputic> QMario: you're asking the wrong man ;)
<BollocksMacenzie> they're not numbered, they're named... E.g. bootmisc.sh
<QMario> Okay.
<SER[ChatNick] > can anybody tell me how to enable anti aliasing fonts on my ubuntu box? I am trying to make my fonts like in windows XP or something like that
<thoreauputic> QMario: my frank advice is to ignore the stupidity of your government and just use libdvdcss2 anyway
<QMario> Thoreauputic, hee, hee, hee! :-!
<deacon> rofl.
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic: you should be sleeping :)
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: heh - because I'm encouraging lawbreaking? *grin*
<fatcap> ok fck it
<thoreauputic> Civil Disobedience!
<fatcap> im ripping the goddamn sound card out
<jsgotangco> heh
<LinuxJones> SER[ChatNick] , anti-aliasing should be on by default. Maybe your resolution is set too low for your monitor and the fonts have jagged edges.
<LinuxJones> SER[ChatNick] , or do you have an lcd display ?
<SER[ChatNick] > LinuxJones, yes
<struggler> openssh-server 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 appears to have the hang-on-exit problem reported against 3.4.p1, comments?
<uthini> yo
<SER[ChatNick] > i have tft monitor
<SER[ChatNick] > an my resolution is 1280x1024
<nmorse> Anyone here know of a good way to configure a wireless card after setting up ndiswrapper?
<LinuxJones> SER[ChatNick] , ok go System >> Preferences >> Font and select "SubPixel Smoothing" for font rendering.
<LinuxJones> SER[ChatNick] , that should help out
<anacron> nmorse: run modprobe ndiswrapper, and then configure it from the filemenu...
<SER[ChatNick] > LinuxJones, thanks a lot
<Alakala> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a external usb-hd, and even got it installed and got GRUB workin when its on my windows-hd, but when I try to boot, it kernel panics and can't find some places including /dev/console, help? (No special brand on the usb-hd, just a case with a maxtor in it.)
<nmorse> Right, file menu, configure, doesn't add up
<nmorse> What tool a.k.a. program should I use?
<gilligan_> hi
<LinuxJones> SER[ChatNick] , ;)
<anacron> nmorse: go to system -> administration -> networking
<nmorse> Thanks
<ionnek> hi... i'm still trying to get into my login
<zAo^> ionnek: shoot
<ionnek> k.
<jarkko_> Why Xlink kai gives "Segmentation fault" when I run it? What does it mean?
<thoreauputic> struggler: just going to try ssh here to see if I can reproduce...
<ionnek> ouh.
<eventualbuddha> i have a samba share mounted at /mnt/ps15 (i think), but when i do sudo ls /mnt/ps15 it says Permission denied. any ideas?
<gilligan_> anyone ever experienced hoary installation problems where the installation halts during 'Setting up primary installation repository' ?  i installed ubuntu on some machines before.. never happened - but i'm trying it for the 3rd time on my new shuttle pc and it always hangs there
<nxv_> how to change the automake version the system uses?
<Alakala> Anyone?
<ionnek> thoreauputic told me to get to the -what was it called, rescue... - setup, so that i could talk to my computer.
<struggler> thoreaupitic: Jani Jaakkola has a one liner to test it....
<zAo^> gilligan_, took a look at the logging (ALT + F4)
<thoreauputic> ionnek: recovery mode
<ionnek> thanks :-)
<setite> is there a way to kill my onboard mouse without restarting k
<ionnek> it worked very well, even gave me a command line
<setite> i cant type because i always bump it
<ionnek> so i played with that.
<uthini> installing a debian package on ubuntu, howto go about? i just paid for cedega and sum games
<ionnek> i asked it df -hl
<zAo^> ionnek, and now what? :)
<thoreauputic> struggler: link?
<ionnek> sorry, zAo
<gilligan_> zAo^, nothing supicous besides 'debconf:Obsolete command TITLE Apt configuration called'
<ionnek> forgot to say what the prob is!
<struggler> http://groups-beta.google.com/group/mailing.unix.openssh-dev/browse_thread/thread/41dcb0f0a5083d06/9bec21711627ea37?lnk=st&q=sshd+hang+on+logout&rnum=12#9bec21711627ea37
<speel> uthini:>> if its a .deb package type dpkg -i package
<zAo^> gilligan_, can you login with ALT + F2?
<thoreauputic> struggler: thanks
<zAo^> ionnek, uhu :)
<struggler> thoreaupitic: nphttp://groups-beta.google.com/group/mailing.unix.openssh-dev/browse_thread/thread/41dcb0f0a5083d06/9bec21711627ea37?lnk=st&q=sshd+hang+on+logout&rnum=12#9bec21711627ea37
<struggler> thoreaupitic:np
<ionnek> box won't let me login. Tells me that gdm can't access my authentizicate file.
<gilligan_> zAo^, yeah.. i'm looking at the running processes atm
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
* ionnek must go and get the box over here
<ionnek> so i am trying to login so that i can sit in the garden with my laptop, but can't get to my files.
<zAo^> ionnek, lol. Well, can you login with root?
<ionnek> found through google that probably some folder or other is full
<uthini> tx speel
<ionnek> arfhhhg
<ionnek> !
<ubotu> ionnek: Do they come in packets of five?
<gilligan_> ah..crap.. no strace in busybox
<zAo^> ionnek, df -hl / gives you?? <90% ?
<ionnek> i am not sure i understand how ubuntu deals with root.
<speel> np
<idleminds> ionnek: use sudo
<ionnek> when it works, i just use my ionnek login plus password.
<zAo^> ionnek, sorry :) I do a sudo passwd root ....
<ionnek> and if i need root, i open a root termnial.
<idleminds> yes. ionnek
<ionnek> so - being really stupid, i simply assumed that i don't have a root password!
<zAo^> ionnek, in GDM try ALT + F2 ;-)
<ionnek> ah, zao.
<uthini> having trouble browsing a network pc
<micampe> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than kde!
<kemik> !tell ionnek about root
<zAo^> ionnek, ubuntu doesnt have a root password :)
<micampe> that's fun :)
<kemik> see that page ubotu told you about ionnek
<neiras> Hello! Just wondering how I can set the resolution of my text-mode console
<micampe> !start a desktop war
<zAo^> lol
* zAo^ loves KDE & XFCE4 :)
<funkyHat> !distrowar
<ubotu> funkyHat: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ionnek> your bot here is talking to me!
<uthini> ubotu network password
<micampe> neiras, pass vga=792 to the kernel at book
<ubotu> uthini: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<uthini> lol
<funkyHat> gar, someone removed it :P
<uthini> guys
<neiras> micampe, thanks
<neiras> micampe, what res will that give me
<ionnek> ok, zAo, i did this ctrl alt f1 thing.
<thoreauputic> struggler: can't say I follow that thread : I don't see anything unusual here but I guess that doesn't prove much
<micampe> neiras, 1024x768
<zAo^> ionnek, in a terminal right now? check you filessystems with "df -h"
<struggler> thoreaupitic: Did you try the one-liner to test for the bug?
<ionnek> first it brought up lots of error messages.
<neiras> micampe: is it possible to get 1280x1024? That's my LCD's native resolution
<zAo^> ionnek, wow, like what?
<micampe> neiras, vga=794
<jadedstar> anyone know of a starcraft-ish game for linux (free)?
<anacron> neiras: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ionnek> zA0\
<ionnek> oups
<zAo^> :)
<farsawoos> Greets :)
<struggler> thoreaupitic: I happened upon the thread because I am having intermittent log off hangs and was looking for hints
<anacron> neiras: i have 1280x1024 resolution
<ionnek> anyway, i did df -hl from the recovery mode.
<micampe> (whoever created that res should be kicked til the end of time)
<zAo^> ionnek, nothing above 90% ?
<neiras> anacron, we're talking text-mode, not X, but thanks
<ionnek> and it told me that my /dev/hd1 is almost full
<anacron> neiras: using SVGATextMode ?
<zAo^> ionnek, try: sudo apt-get clean
<Earered> jadedstar, freecraft, but it is not as good as starcraft (and abandonned last time I checked)
<neiras> anacron: not unless that's what Hoary sets up by default
<ionnek> zAo - hm.
<anacron> neiras: im using that, but i can't find any good resolution
<anacron> neiras: you should try that
<jadedstar> Earered: Bah, thank you though. Was looking for something like Starcraft or C&C to kill some time
<ionnek> if i apt-get clean, what happens??? is it a program that tries to fix my box, or is it something that wipes all my files?
<farsawoos> koo koo kachoo!
<neiras> anacron, I'll havve a look at it - thanks
<micampe> anacron, why not just use the kernel framebuffer?
<anacron> micampe: why not svgatextmode? :D
<zAo^> ionnek, I wipes the cache to gain free space
<thoreauputic> struggler: yep - it seems to give the bug output
<micampe> ionnek, it removes the old package files apt downloaded
<anacron> micampe: because i haven't try framebuffer yet, thats why i didn't know
<anacron> to tell about it...
<ionnek> zao, thanks
<ionnek> i'll try that.
<anacron> micampe: is it easy to set it up with framebuffer?
<ionnek> :-)
<micampe> anacron, just pass vga=792 to the kernel (don't know how that plays with that svgathing)
<struggler> thoreaupitic: so.....what now?
<micampe> anacron, that'll give you a 1024x768 console
<zAo^> ionnek, take a look at the new messages, ok?
<thoreauputic> struggler: I'm not a dev - I guess it should be reported on the ubuntu bugzilla
<besfdsdf> anybody?
<struggler> thoreaupitic: Well, I can't prove that it is a bug, all I know is I'm having logout hangs and it fails that test.
<anacron> micampe: to kernel?, can you be more specifig, i don't know how to do that
<Alakala> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a external usb-hd, and even got it installed and got GRUB workin when its on my windows-hd, but when I try to boot, it kernel panics and can't find some places including /dev/console, help? (No special brand on the usb-hd, just a case with a maxtor in it. Repeating this, cause no-one answered)
<LinuxJones> besfdsdf, what's wrong again ?
<thoreauputic> struggler: right - maybe it needs confirmation from a dev : have you mentioned it in #ubuntu-devel ?
<anacron> Alakala: have you tried the forums yet?
<struggler> thoreaupitic: no but it will
<LinuxJones> Alakala, you need to add usb support for your hd. Let me see if I can find you some information....1 sec
<struggler> thoreaupitic: s/it/I
<ionnek> hey zao, i cleaned the cache, thanks!
<struggler> thoreaupitic: thanks for your time
<thoreauputic> struggler: I'm not really competent to do more than confirm I saw the bug test fail
<struggler> thoreaupitic: ok, thanks
<micampe> anacron, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopSmallConsole
<thoreauputic> struggler: you can mention I tried it if you wish
<Alakala> anacron not yet, thought that this would be a better place to try.
<ionnek> how if i do this df -hl thing again, it tells me that 5.2G on my 5.7 drive are used. and 94Mworth of tmpfs.
<anacron> micampe: thanks
<struggler> thoreaupitic: ok, I will
<Alakala> LinuxJones ok, thanks.
<ionnek> i would like to find out where these 5.2G are that i have apparently used.
* ionnek has no idea how i filled so much space.
<uthini> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<uthini> wots that mean?
<neiras> uthini: use sudo
<anacron> micampe: any idea how to get 1280x1024 resolution?
<uthini> mkay
<neiras> uthini: and close Synaptic
<funkyHat> uthini, there is another program using the package database, maybe you have synaptic open?
<micampe> anacron, 794
<anacron> micampe: thanks, how does those numbers work?
* micampe knows all resolutions but not the one he needs
<anacron> :D
<micampe> anacron, they are the vesa video mode codes
<anacron> okay
<Earered> jadedstar, if you are patient you can try to compile games available on sourceforge: http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=81 or searching the universe repository (I've seen stratagus, though I don't know how good it is)
<uthini> bwahahahahahhaha tx guys
<micampe> you can find them in the kernel documentation
<micampe> anybody managed to get a 1400x1050 console?
<kicolobo> Hi, how can I configure my sound system on Ubuntu?
<kicolobo> I'm using the Hoary version (5.04)
<Earered> jadedstar, and last: globulator seems fun (and a bit weird)
<^thehatsrule^> turn up the volume :P
<apokryphos> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<uthini> rite
<anacron> oh no!, i have to reboot this thing to get good resolution ;___;
<uthini> 1 last question, mounting an ISO as a cd? virtual drive style
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> [kudos]  at Multi-page: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html Single-page (large): http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ by Chua Wen Kiat
<anacron> uthini: there's a howto in ubuntuguide.org. if nobody says the command
<nightswi1> ubotu: mount -o loop
<ubotu> nightswi1: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nightswi1> uthini: mount -o loop
<Bramme> server irc.tweakers.net
<Napo> uthini: sudo modprobe loop; sudo mount isofile -o loop /mount/directory
<dieman> wow
<dieman> theres a pile of people in here now.
<zoofields> yep
<dieman> anyhow, its fun to see all the osx security updates this morning :)
<dieman> month old mysql issues!
<dieman> etc,
<dieman> i would hate to run services on osx if the vendor support is like that :)
<ionnek> zAo and thoreaupeutic, thanks very much. i now managed to login.
<farsawoos> I wish I could run OS X on my home desktop  :(
<farsawoos> correction
<farsawoos> I wish I could run OS X on my gaming desktop
<ezek> why you can't
<farsawoos> New game support isn't there.  hehe
<ezek> many ppl do it natively
<uthini> tx
<uthini> u guys rock
<farsawoos> Unless it can be emulated?
<farsawoos> :o
<ezek> ahh
<ezek> i see
<ezek> dunno about emu
<farsawoos> Besides
<micampe> I still don't get why anybody would want to play with something else than a console...
<Thewarmachine> hello folks
<farsawoos> Apple's hardware isn't up to the task, in many cases, for the latest generation titles.
<Thewarmachine> I wanted to install enlightenment dr17
<farsawoos> Though I hear ti runs WoW pretty well.  But, WoW isn't exactly system intensive.  lol
<Thewarmachine> is there a straightforward method you knos of
<LinuxJones> Alakala, I am looking but can't seem to find much relevent info :(
<Alakala> LinuxJones :(
<stratovarius> hey
<ezek> micampe many pc games are nothing near from wht you get on cosole
<ezek> and the inverse is true also
<Thewarmachine> ok........ so aany ideas
<iiiears> gotta have a keyboard/mouse controls. - a gamepad just isn't very good
<ionnek> I have 5.7G on my hda1, but when i look in my home directory, I only have about 35000.
<ezek> yeah and not only that
<ionnek> does anyone know how to find out where the other bites are stored?
<Thewarmachine> hello!?!?
<ezek> you ever saw a game like half life or farcry on a console ?
<LinuxJones> Alakala, as I remember there were some usb modules that you had to load to get your system to boot into the usb hard drive. I will keep looking gimem another few mins
<quiet> Thewarmachine, build from source
<Alakala> Sure, I've got time and thanks for helping. :)
<Thewarmachine> dr17??
<iiiears> farcry on a console? - hm... - doesn't sound too promising.
<quiet> Thewarmachine, it's a development release... and buggy
<apokryphos> !E
<ubotu> well, e is Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<xml-blog> can anyone help a noob with a pretty easy compilation / configure question?
<quiet> Thewarmachine, it's nice... if you get it working right....  the new VectorLinux has it available for install from packages..
<micampe> oh is E17 still developed? O thought it was dead years ago
<Corric76> Hello, I have a WPC-11 ver4 Linksys Wireless Buscard and would like to know how to set it up for Ubuntu?
<Thewarmachine> i had dr16 a while ago
<dbernar1> hi.
<Thewarmachine> so I wanted to see dr17
<selinium> hi all, is there always a dd running? ie ps -C dd  ?
<quiet> Corric76, NDIS wrapper is the only option... version 3 is PRISM II and supported out-of-the-box with orinioco_cs... v.4 sucks
<VooDoo> hi all
<selinium> hi
<Corric76> I have no idea what NDIS wrapper is
<dbernar1> So, I set out to set up connection sharing in Ubuntu, and document the process...and it does not really work right away...so I meddle with it, and in the end, I really do nothing to change it from when it did not work, and it starts working...annoying, eh? Now I dont know how to document it.
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: if the version in the nooms repo is too old, then there isn't a newer one out yet, no (in an apt repo).
<quiet> Corric76, NDIS wrapper is a tool tat can wrap up with windows ndis driver for the card.. and make it usable under linux
<jadedstar> Earered: Thanks. Sorry for slow response ran afk for 5 min.
<selinium> can someone let me know if they have dd running. I have and I am not sure it should be. in term 'ps -C dd'   cheers
<Corric76> How do I do that?
<quiet> Corric76, start here:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=348252     and also google...
<dbernar1> selinium: sudo dpkg -L dd if dd is the package name.
<iiiears> selinium - dd is running on this machine also - no idea why it runs all the time tho.
<dfeed> hmmm... What is dd anyway?
<selinium> dbernar1: It is part of the linux framework. I just want to see if it starts during boot
<nevin> its a file i/o tool, for copying between character and block devices... it shouldn't start at boot, its a command line tool
<selinium> dfeed: it is a copying application.
<Corric76> ok I have been trying to set this up for a week now... IS there a away to REMOVE ubuntu from the laptop?
<iiiears> dfeed - it is a handy command for writing/piping data to disks
<Chameleon22> i am trying to run gnokii as a different user (as apposed to root) and need to add them to the right groups, added user to dialout group since thats what owns (root:dialout) ttyS0, error i get is: -Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied-Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied-Telephone interface init failed... any ideas?
<selinium> nevin: can you check yours please, ps -C dd
<dfeed> ah, makes sense.
<nevin> try: ps ax | grep dd
<nevin> /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<quiet> Corric76, "sudo rm -rfv /"
<dbernar1> ya
<nevin> its logging kernel messages from the proc system file out to a real file on your hd
<letme0ut> damn this channel is just hot
* quiet is pretty hot...
<quiet> :\
<dbernar1> ps hehe
<letme0ut> im pretty husky
<letme0ut> got a big ol belly
<hotxSAUCE> how do u find all of the command available in linux via shell?
<letme0ut> and some smokes
* micampe pours cold water on quiet to cool him
<selinium> nevin: cheers! i just wanted to make sure it wasn't an old one hanging around from some iso burning i have been trying to get working!
* quiet glistens in the sunlight..
<iiiears> ps ax | grep dd   - THANK YOU :)
<nevin> hotxSAUCE, press "tab" twice
<selinium> nevin: ripping, not burning
<Srekel> is "find * | grep filename" the recommended way to find files with file name filename?
<BollocksMacenzie> Is there a way to make a bash script load on boot of gnome?
<nevin> slinium, indeed, no problem
<quiet> i just use locate
<micampe> Srekel, Places -> Search for files
<Srekel> haha, thanks
<two-four-five-T> man bash :)
<quiet> man bash!?
<micampe> Srekel, if you really want find, it's find -name
<quiet> that like... gay bash?
<jadedstar> lol
<quiet> er... redneck bash?
* din bashes men
<quiet> lol
<nevin> BollocksMacenzie: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, then go to the Startup Programs tab
<dgold> hello. how do i go about authenticating the uni/multiverse repositories? (or pointer to documentation)
<dbernar1> anyhow, I think you somehow need to add the script to /etc/init.d
<BollocksMacenzie> nevin : cheers!
<dbernar1> nevin: likely not what he wants.
<selinium> i have got O'reilly's Running Linux in front of me, and it doesn't have any documentation in the index on grep. Anyone fancy giving a quick synopsis?
<dbernar1> that is for when you login for it to start.
<nevin> dbernar1: he said GNOME, not linux
<anacron> oh man
<anacron> im so happy when i can play stepmania again :D
<dbernar1> selinium: info grep, tldp.org
<BollocksMacenzie> dberner1: It is actually! I need something to run a few commands at user level!
<hotxSAUCE> is there a way to automatically have access to my pc network without going to the places>network server ?
<dbernar1> true, I missed that.
<selinium> dbernar1: cheers
<eventualbuddha> hotxSAUCE: via samba?
<jaakko> hello. anybody using xfce4???
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, open up nautilus/konqueror and type "smb:///"
<hotxSAUCE> like on the winxp i would creat a shortcut on the desktop //mypc/
<dbernar1> jaakko: ask.
<dbernar1> jaakko: unless you are taking a poll.
<hotxSAUCE> and i can access it when ever i click on the short cut. can i do that in ubuntu ?
<jaakko> i accidentally removed the menu panel or whatever... could you tell me how to get it back please
<nevin> hotxSAUCE: you can also use the "Connect to Server" feature of nautilus
<eventualbuddha> hotxSAUCE: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-hn/samba-shares.htm
<eventualbuddha> i was just dealing with a similar problem
<Azagthoth> hello :) Can anybody help me to connect to the internet with a dialup modem with the ubuntu live CD please ? :)
<dabaR> jaakko: did you check on the #xfce? you have to wait there for a while, but they usually answer.
<Azagthoth> the modem is detected in the device list, but I can't find where to configure it : /
<quiet> Azagthoth, it's an internal modem?
<Azagthoth> yup
<Azagthoth> a smartlink 56k
<jaakko> ok ill ask there.. thanks
<quiet> probably a winmodem.. and won't work..
<Azagthoth> yes it's a winmodem : /
<Azagthoth> isn't there a way to install drivers for those modems ?
<dabaR> Azagthoth: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html/PPP-HOWTO-html.tar.gz may help, I have not tried,.
<Azagthoth> ok I'll check the link thanks a lot :)
<thoreauputic> Azagthoth: send a polite letter to the manufacturer explaining that it would be nice if they supplied specs and drivers for their products to the linux community
<dabaR> its a tar.gz, so you need to unpack it.
<Thewarmachine> OH man enlightenment is gorgeous
<thoreauputic> Azagthoth: asuming they don't , that is ;)
<quiet> Thewarmachine, 16 or 17??
<Thewarmachine> 17
<quiet> where'd you get it?
<Azagthoth> I didn't check ^^
<Thewarmachine> I believe apokryphos gave me the link
<quiet> Thewarmachine, oh.. from the forums?
<zege> hi
<letme0ut> hi zege
<zege> I've a big wlan prob,
<zege> and i don't know what to do
<letme0ut> describe ure problem
<letme0ut> there are a lot of people here someone will probably know how to fix it
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<Thewarmachine> from the forums
<Thewarmachine> its kickass
<zege> I've got a broadcom maxperformance 802.11g WLAN Card bulit in in my Notebook (compaq nx9105)
<Thewarmachine> but one thing I noticed, it dosnt show all of your apps
<Thewarmachine> you need to run them from command prompt
<zege> and i've already installed the driver with ndiswrapper, but i doesn't work
<apokryphos> It's good, but enlightenment seems pretty embryonic still, though very cool.
<letme0ut> eh
<letme0ut> ure using ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Great affects :)
<Thewarmachine> I agree
<ionnek> can someone point me to some helpfiles? I don't know how to ask the right question and don't find a solution in the ubuntu wiki.
<Thewarmachine> i see the bugs you guys were talking about
<fredforfaen> yeah E7 is sweet , but i prefer XFCE4
<Thewarmachine> I have that too
<funkyHat> apokryphos, where can i get enlinghtenment 17?
<ionnek> it's about finding out where lots of bytes are being stored.
<ionnek> how can i find big files?
<apokryphos> !e
<ubotu> methinks e is Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<quiet> !E
<ubotu> well, e is Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<quiet> heh
<speel> ionnek:>> try linuxquestions.org
<wynk> Jau
<ionnek> speel - thanks, trying
<micampe> ionnek, install baobab (not in repos, but deb available(
<ionnek> the thing is, i don't know what to search for...
<speel> ionnek:>> thats usually the place to go when all else fails lol
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<quiet> i spend a lot of time on LQ
<speel> lq is a pretty good forum
<Thewarmachine> one thing I should mention is that it doesnt quite look the way I 've seen on other screenshots
<Thewarmachine> new apps to install i guess
<Azagthoth> oh btw, is there a way to mount my NTFS drives under ubuntu lvie CD please ? :D
<quiet> Azagthoth, not RW
<micampe> ionnek, or you could do, in a shell: "du /home/ionnek | sort -n"
<drcodedd2> can I do link to /dev/stin to /dev/osst0 ?
<Azagthoth> just in read mode ?
<quiet> yes
<Azagthoth> How can I do it ? (I don't remember, I'm a total linux noob :o )
<sartas> cant rythmbox play mp3 :0?
<Carlosh> hey all, i have a question. I have a TEW-303 wireless lan-card from which i get internet. but i want to have internet on ubuntu. does ubuntu support that card?
<Azagthoth> I already did it a long time ago with knoppix, but can't remember ^^
<paulproteu1> sartas: Yes.  You must install gstreamer0.8-mad
<quiet> Azagthoth, sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<ionnek> micampe, thanks!
<drcodedd2> i have tape that use /dev/osst0
<paulproteu1> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Azagthoth> cool there are linux drivers for my modem
<quiet> edit /etc/fstab
<drcodedd2> and some backup software that use /dev/stin
<apokryphos> Azagthoth: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<hotxSAUCE> i have a dell 4600 with build intergrated vid card. is it good to install linux into it? i'm the driver wont be detected and i will be wasting the installing time and end up removing it
<Azagthoth> thank you :)
<sartas> paulproteul with apt-get?
<ionnek> micampe, so the command is:  "du /home/ionnek | sort -n"?
<micampe> yup
<paulproteu1> sartas: Or using Synaptic.  I personally recommend Synaptic.
<ionnek> doin it
<paulproteu1> hotxSAUCE: It very likely it will be detected.
<apokryphos> Azagthoth: you'll have to alter /dev/hda to whatever same with /mnt/windows -- where to mount it on
<sartas> ok
<Carlosh> hey all, i have a question. I have a TEW-303 wireless lan-card from which i get internet. but i want to have internet on ubuntu. does ubuntu support that card?
<Carlosh> ?
<paulproteu1> Carlosh: You'd be best off Googling the card.  These days, the usual answer is, "Yes, the card is supported one way or another."
<hotxSAUCE> paulpro- well i'm only worry because i isntalled it on a compaq sr1010z with intergrated card and  ubuntu cant detect it and  the refresh rate is terrible
<Azagthoth> I'll try that thanks for your help :) good bye ^^
<speel> Carlosh:>> or just try it your self .. thats usually your best bet
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: What year are these computers?
<hotxSAUCE> i tried going to the company that made the card wichi is Sis but they dont have anyd river for linux
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: And what company makes the integrated video chip?
<hotxSAUCE> i brought the linux sr1010z this month. and the dell 4600 last yrs
<yankee> Hi, i have a question. Im having a problem running ubuntu on a dell latitude d510 im using the live cd, everything runs and loads great but when the gui loads all i hear is the startup sound and the display goes black...
<iiiears> Azag, - check out an automated script for mounting all hard drives.   winmac_fstab
<zege> speel:>> I've alsoa wlan prob, but me and google can't solve it. May you know how to?
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: Huh.  Do you know what video chip is in the 4600?
<Carlosh> em.. there is some tutorial in Lithuanian (my laguage). can i try it?
<paulproteus> If it's ATI or NVidia, then it'll surely work.
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> winmac_fstab is, like, totally, A script that facilitates easy mounting of NTFS/FAT (Windows) and HFS+ (Mac) hard drives and partitions. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<Carlosh> but it is for mandrake
<hotxSAUCE> the intergrated card for the compaq is made by Sis.... as for the dell i didnt check yet  but i'm sure it is made by intell
<paulproteus> Carlosh: Well, give me a URL and I'll see if I think it applies.
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: Intel chips should be fine.
<Carlosh> paulproteus ok wait a minute
<paulproteus> Make sure to install the latest release of Ubuntu, of coruse.
<speel> zege:>> check http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php
<paulproteus> And to spell "course" right, of course.
<zege> i did this already, but there is no solution for my model
<KeeganW> zege: ndiswrapper is evil, u may have to join the ranks of those who have busted out the 'ol cat5
<dfeed> hotxSAUCE: My computer has an integrated intel card, which gave me a few problems. I had to edit the xorg.conf file to include refresh rates for the monitor, and even then when I first start up gnome, I have to switch back to a terminal then back to gnome to get the screen looking right.
<paulproteus> KeeganW: Sadly, I use ndiswrapper.
<Carlosh> paulproteus > here's the link: http://www.mandrake.lt/?mid=2&smid=2&id=50&
<KeeganW> zege: I am currently having the same problem with my Dell 6000, it uses the Dell Wireless 1450 (broadcom chipset)
<paulproteus> dfeed: Usually /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; /etc/init.d/gdm start does the trick.
<KeeganW> paulproteus: it works for u?
<zege> KeeganW: I've also tried to do it with ndiswrapper, but this also doesn't work
<paulproteus> KeeganW: Yeah.
<quiet> dfeed, i believe intel ahs linux drivers available too
<yankee> can somone help me with my problem please?
<KeeganW> paulproteus: wat card do u use?
<speel> yankee:>> state the problem
<andril> hello all
<ionnek> micampe - can u help me interpret the output of du /home etc?
<paulproteus> DWL520 or 650 by D Link.
<yankee> Hi, i have a question. Im having a problem running ubuntu on a dell latitude d510 im using the live cd, everything runs and loads great but when the gui loads all i hear is the startup sound and the display goes black...
<dfeed> paulproteous: I'm kind of new to this. Could you tell me what I have to do with those files?
<KeeganW> yankee: do you meet the hardware requirements?
<anacaona> hello all
<nevin> yankee: check to see if your refresh rates in xorg.conf are correct, and whether you are using the correct driver
<yankee> when it checks the hardware it doesnt give me an error
<anacaona> is there an ubuntu package repository
<paulproteus> dfeed: When you had troubles getting the new refresh rate settings to apply, the best solution is to run: $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<anacaona> ?
<quiet> dfeed, look up the the board/chip on Intel's website for drivers.. should explain how to install
<paulproteus> anacaona: Yes.  Fire up Synaptic and take a look.
<paulproteus> Carlosh: Do you use WEP or WPA or no encryption or what on your wireless network?
<anacaona> i need to do some upgrades on a pc with no internet connection and i need to download individual packages
<thoshbourne> hey guys i just got my linux ubuntu today
<dfeed> paulproteus: Ah, I see. Thanks.
<hotxSAUCE> how long does it take to get the ubuntu cd? i ordered two weeks ago
<KeeganW> thoshbourne, congrats
<Carlosh> paulproteus > i don't really know! how can i chek that?
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, 6-8 weeks
<hotxSAUCE> i ordered 10 of it so i can ebay them off and make some cash.....
<hotxSAUCE> jk
<paulproteus> Carlosh: Are you the one setting up your wireless network?
<paulproteus> Or did someone else?
<micampe> ionnek, <file size> <file name>
<anacaona> paulproteus: yeah, i know about synaptic, but I need to download the individual packages on another pc so can't use synaptic
<thoreauputic> anacaona: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  (but be aware you will have dependency issues to sort out)
<nevin> hotxSAUCE: it took aboot 6 weeks for them to arive in Toronto
<quiet> i always download the iso.. but i order the free ones because of the nice packaging... i give them out on the magazine table at my office
<hotxSAUCE> i'm going to give ubunto to my aunt she is a compputer newbie and  all she does is email and aim and web surf
<paulproteus> anacaona: Read through /etc/apt/sources.list , then.
<Carlosh> paulproteus there are other people who connects to same channel but not with the lan
<hotxSAUCE> my aunt always call me and ask me how to remove spyware
<paulproteus> "but not with the lan" - what does this mean?
<hotxSAUCE> i told her to stop using windows
<apokryphos> anacaona: the above link to search; the actual files are stored in archive.ubuntu.com
<hotxSAUCE> if u order 1000 ubuntu cd will it come?
<nevin> hotxSAUCE: I ver sincerely doubt it
<iiiears> hotxSAUCE, install streantuner for her.
<ionnek> thanks micampe. looks like my realplayer has saved something it shouldn't. Now I'm trying to find the realplayer.
<anacaona> apokryphos: thanks, i'll check that out. cuz when i look through the urls in sources.list there's these huge compressed files.
<Carlosh> paulproteus every body has unical IP ant unical connection to the channel. and sorry for my english! :/
<apokryphos> I heard a few hundred thousand are shipped every week
<nightswim> if you actually have a valid reason to need 1000 you might
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, beware of forcing Linux on family members... it may blow up in your face... if they have a program/game they want to use and can't because you stuck them on some obscure OS
<paulproteus> Carlosh: "unical" - is that a company that makes a wireless card?
<Carlosh> paulproteus no! i think i said something wrong
<paulproteus> Carlosh: Okay. :)
<hotxSAUCE> oh my aunt doesnt play games
<hotxSAUCE> she jus surb/email/ and chat on irc
<hotxSAUCE> surf so i think ubuntu will be ok
<paulproteus> Carlosh: This might be bad advice for non-technical Engilsh discussions, but the more words you use and the more you tell me, the easier it'll be for me to understand what you're talking about.
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, make sure you install flash/java and everything for her too...
<Thewarmachine> XFCE IS THE DEVIL
<Carlosh> paulproteus sorry but i can't talk now :/ i'll come back later. Sorry for your time! bye
<apokryphos> it's not too bad
<Thewarmachine> man it happened again!!!!
<hotxSAUCE> quiet- oh i never thought of that.. but are they ez to install. ?
<paulproteus> Carlosh: Okay.  Good luck!
<paulproteus> Thewarmachine: I don't agree.
<hotxSAUCE> i can install them via synaptic rigth?
<apokryphos> hotxSAUCE: indeed
<Thewarmachine> under applications a fu88888 debian menu popped up
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, can be... checkout wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: Yes, though you'll need Ubuntu-Extras for Java.
<anacaona> apokryphos: archives gives me bz2 and gz2 files, i need the .deb packages
<apokryphos> anacaona: they're there
<apokryphos> anacaona: check under pool
<paulproteus> anacaona: I urge you to use packages.ubuntu.com to find direct download links.
<hotxSAUCE> ubuntu work great out of the box i dont know why people are using red hat
<hotxSAUCE> is red hat easier to use?
<apokryphos> paulproteus: does it have them?
<hotxSAUCE> or is it because red hat is market better?
<Thewarmachine> you guys, i have a question
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, redhat isn't free... nor does it support MP3s
<paulproteus> apokryphos: Well, it has buttons to push.
<anacaona> paulproteus: thanks, i'll try that.
<nevin> fedora core is free though
<Thewarmachine> is it bad that I have a debian menu under applications
<Thewarmachine> ?
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: Companies use RedHat so they can pay the company for support.
<KeeganW> I am currently using fedora myself. I think both ubuntu and fedora each have their own thing to offer
<apokryphos> paulproteus: where exactly?
<ionnek> is there a command that lets me find a certain file? LIke realplay.bin?
<hotxSAUCE> quite- i guess people think if something is free it cant be as good as red hat
<paulproteus> Thewarmachine: No.  It just means some packages from Universe have extra menu items.
<nevin> there's also the matter of support
<ezek> KeeganW explain me what fedora have to offer ?
<nevin> buying RHEL gets you some nice support options
<yoz> hi guys.. I'm using irssi as client.. I was used to sqitch between windows with alt + arrow right/left and scroll my nicklist with alt + arrow down/up though in gnome-terminal it doesn't work since nothing happens when I press them. any clue how to bind them actually?
<apokryphos> paulproteus: nevermind, I found it
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, well... though it's a little slow.. but no more so than fedora/redhat SuSE is good... and free... and has full multimedia support...
<hotxSAUCE> so i should buy red hat and stop using ubuntu?
<apokryphos> anacaona: yeah, p.u.c will be easier
<paulproteus> ezek: Also, FC4 has nice integration for Xen, the new virtual machine system.
<Thewarmachine> paulproteus: you sure that thats ok?
<apokryphos> hotxSAUCE: why?
<hotxSAUCE> since i'm newbie it is hard for me to get information  and so on
<paulproteus> "new" compared to user-mode Linux.
<paulproteus> Thewarmachine: Yes!  What kind of "not okay" could it be?
<paulproteus> "Having a Debian menu in XFCE4 has been linked to prostate cancer"?
<hotxSAUCE> apo - because nevin said red hat have nice support
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, not necessarily... i would recommend trying a few different distrobutions... and pick what you feel most comfortable with...
<nevin> hotxSAUCE: no, red hat enterprise linux is meant for companies that want 24/7 telephone support
<Thewarmachine> lol
<hotxSAUCE> oh sorry
<Thewarmachine> well doctor you have misdiagnosed
<Thewarmachine> it is colon cancer
<KeeganW> ubuntu is more for the desktop user, fedora is more for developer (it includes eclipse and kdevelop)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Thewarmachine about tab
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, red hat workstation is like $300/year for support from red hat
<nevin> hotxSAUCE: it starts at like $400 for the basic options, goes up to several 1000
<hotxSAUCE> well i installed red hat fc4 into my computer but it doesnt work and gave me the black screen..
<hotxSAUCE> so i tried ubuntu and it work out of the box
<nevin> bad gfx settings methinks
<nevin> but stick with ubuntu... its .... cooler
<hotxSAUCE> obviously i'm new to linux i didnt know how to get fc4 to work right
<DocTomoe> i set up flash according to http://ubuntuguide.org/ ... but there are no fonts in flash. Has anyone here experienced similar problems?
<paulproteus> hotxSAUCE: Any version of Red Hat that's not called "Enterprise Linux" or "Fedora" is *ancient*.
<KeeganW> I couldn't get x windows to work on debian, so I ended up trashing that
<quiet> you can get "Red Hat Professional Workstation" at Best Buy for ~$60-$100 and you get 1/year of updates... and it's actually RHEL WS... without the tec support directly from Red Hat
<Doonz> hey guys if i already have ubuntu installed on my main sata can i add a ide drive and make that drive a windows os?
<hotxSAUCE> so what is the new est red hat call ?
<KeeganW> ubuntu: wireless card didn't work, mousepad scrolling didn't work
<Doonz> !dual boot
<ubotu> Doonz: I don't know
<quiet> hotxSAUCE, Fedora Core 4 or Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4
<Thewarmachine> brb
<Doonz> damn you
<KeeganW> fedora: soundcard didn;t work, wifi didn't work
<nevin> you can also try using CentOS, which is RedHat Enterprise rebuilt from the freely available sources, which you can get forfree
<osfameron> wifi worked fine in ubuntu, but the graphical toolset is still fairly pish
<fredforfaen> !dualboot
<ubotu> methinks dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<KeeganW> I have some proprietary hardware, because I am using a dell laptop
<mib> My printer (Brother HL5150) won't do anything. It's connected through USB and I have created it as a printer in System->Administration->Printing... Any ideas?
<LinuxJones> Doonz, you can but installing Microsoft on the other drive will probably wipe out your Master Boot Record and prevent you from booting into Linux
<DocTomoe> KeeganW: I *never* had problems with Dell laptops and linux
<KeeganW> dual booting worked well on both
<charles> I'm having some problems with my xorg installation, I just upgraded and it wont start
<fredforfaen> Doonz do this !dualboot
<Doonz> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<fredforfaen> :)
<KeeganW> doctome: but did u use a dell wireless card?
<DocTomoe> Anyone has an Idea what I can do about my flash problem?
<LinuxJones> charles, you upgraded from Warty to Hoary ?
<anacaona> paulproteus: thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!
<yoz> anyone an idea with my problem?
<charles> I get "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting",
<DocTomoe> KeeganW: You may want to try ndiswrapper
<charles> LinuxJones, nah, I just did an apt-get upgrade recently
<LinuxJones> charles, what did you upgrade to ?
<KeeganW> doctomoe, i did
<LinuxJones> charles, did you install the nvidia or ati binary drivers ?
<DocTomoe> KeeganW: and it didn't work? stranke?
<KeeganW> doctomoe, i think maybe my driver doesn't work
<DocTomoe> s/strake\?/strange\,/
<charles> yeah
<Doonz> crap so i need to install windows frist then install ubuntu?
<KeeganW> doctomoe, nope. It said it was an invalid driver. I have a dell 1450, and used the bcmwl5.inf, no success
<KeeganW> there are sacrifices one must make to use linux, but to screw MS, it is well worth it
<LinuxJones> charles, you might have to install the linux-restricted-modules for your new kernel
<charles> okay i'll give that a shot
<XandriX> i keep jaming at 32 percent
<LinuxJones> charles, do you know if your running the i386, K7 or 686 kernel ?
<XandriX> it says segmentation fault everytime i hit 32 percent on the base install
<charles> i686
<mib> Any ideas for my printer problem?
<LinuxJones> ok try installing linux-restricted-modules-686 and restarting xserver hopefully it will work :)
<charles> LinuxJones , it wants to install a new kernel as well so I'll reboot to be as fresh as possible
<LinuxJones> mib, is your printer listed in the network-admin printer setup utility ?
<XandriX> would anyone have an idea why is it that i always crash at 32 percent of the base install it just says segmentation fault
<LinuxJones> charles, ok
<eliphas_> where is locate mysql.sock on the ubuntu system ?
<LinuxJones> XandriX, a bad cdrom probably
<mib> LinuxJones: Yep. And using USB1 (I'm not having any other USB printers)
<XandriX> LinuxJones, dmanit
<LinuxJones> mib, your sure your printer is turned on ?
<zege> i've a litte question: when nidswrapper -l >>  bcmwl5  driver present      says, then the hardware is found, isn't it?
<mib> LinuxJ: Yup. It prints it's built-in test page. And I've tried two different USB cables so that's not the problem...
<SER[ChatNick] > how to add ms fonts on my ubuntu? I need clear fonts like windows fonts? does anybody help me?
<LinuxJones> mib, what applications are you trying to print from Firefox one of them ?
<XandriX> ooo now thats an original nick
<highvoltage> hi. is there anything wrong with using ubuntuguide? I've heard that people have said that it shouldn't be used before.
<osfameron> SER[ChatNick] , there's msttcorefonts which you can download with synaptic/apt-get ?
<poisonerbg> hi all, is somebody can help me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57038
<mib> LinuxJ: Nope. I've tried OpenOffice and the test page the Printers dialog offers.
<LinuxJones> highvoltage, there are some issues with it yeah
<bilge> hello
<selinium> hi all, anyone know how to read the internal mbox file with thunderbird?
<bilge> Anyone setup snmpd?
<highvoltage> LinuxJones: what are the issues, someone on #ubuntu-doc wants to know.
<SER[ChatNick] > osfameron, I know, but i have a bad results in mozilla
<SER[ChatNick] > :(
<eliphas_> i got it run thru myslq.sock
<XandriX> LinuxJones, would make sense im redownloading the iso and just ook out a fresh empty cd
<selinium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<selinium> highvoltage: ^^^^^
<LinuxJones> mib, can you open up gedit and try printing some random text to see if it prints from there ?
<bunniears> Hi all
<bunniears> could anyone help, how can I connect to my ubuntu installeration from windows?
<LinuxJones> highvoltage, they used to recommend adding the mirilat repos for debian which causes some problems
<highvoltage> LinuxJones: ah
<mib> LinuxJ: It didn't. Hardware issue?
<selinium> LinuxJones highvoltage: Look at the ubotu response further up aswell
<LinuxJones> mib, I would power off your printer first
<highvoltage> selinium: yes, i did. thanks.
<Doonz> Setup is unable to find the "gcc" program on your machine.  Please make sure it
<Doonz> is installed.  Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?
<mib> LinuxJ: And reboot the printer?
<Doonz> where would i find the gcc i did a locate but it came up with a bunch of stuff with gcc in it
<LinuxJones> mib, then issue the command /etc/init.d/cupsys stop , power up the printer then  /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<bilge> bunniears do you want to access your linux filesystem?
<selinium> highvoltage: I am gald that there will be an official ubuntuguide released with breezy. I for one found UG very useful when I first started.
<bunniears> no bilge
<selinium> glad*
<bunniears> i have ubuntu running
<bilge> what do you want to access?
<bunniears> and i want to access it from a windows computer on the network
<anacron> i think ubuntuguide is good too
<bunniears> sorry i should have explained my self better
<bilge> you need to install samba server
<mib> LinuxJ: Still not working....
<bunniears> could you help me do that?
<Xappe> bunniears: access in what way?
<selinium> bunniears: install samba on ubu tu
<bunniears> VNC type access?
<bilge> open synaptic and search for samba
<selinium> bunniears: ssh?
<bilge> question can you access windows from ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> mib, if you can print a test page from within the gnome-cups-manager your printer is working ok. Is it set as the default printer in that configuration utility ?
<tofu1> hey
<bunniears> i want remote desktop connection?
<bunniears> so i can control ubuntu from windows>
<yoz> hi guys.. I'm using irssi as client.. I was used to sqitch between windows with alt + arrow right/left and scroll my nicklist with alt + arrow down/up though in gnome-terminal it doesn't work since nothing happens when I press them. any clue how to bind them actually?
<bilge> sorry bunniears I should ask waht type of access
<bilge> samaba is for file sytem access
<tofu1> i just installed ubuntu, it's easy as heck! anyway... i'm having trouble visiting www.maplesglobal.com with firefox
<mib> LinuxJ: The printing dialog says "printing: job-printing" under satus for the document but nothing happens... But it is the default printer...
<LinuxJones> bunniears, maybe you should look to tightvnc it has a java applet to control a desktop from within a web browser even :)
<bilge> put on vnc
<bunniears> i found vncserver in the package manager
<bunniears> :)
<bilge> it's really easy to setup, just installit
<LinuxJones> mib, I don't know what the heck else to check, it does print the test page correct ?
<bilge> then get a free vnc client for windows like tightvnc
<bunniears> im new to ubuntu you see
<bunniears> lol
<bilge> i find vnc access quite slow, can you not sit in front of it?
<Doonz> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Doonz> kernel???
<tofu1> anyone?
<mib> LinuxJ: It can't print the page from the computer, but it can print it's own built-in page (that would work even without the printer being connected to a computer at all).
<bunniears> i spend a lot of my time downstairs, i have a clinical problem, which means i dont like to be by my self..
<fraggsta> is there a problem with the postfix package?  I can't remove it, it's pre-removal script fails mysteriously.
<tofu1> also.. i tried transferring a file using gftp and it crashes every time i hit the arrow to transfer
<Doonz> !c header
<ubotu> Doonz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Doonz> i would if i could
<funkyHat> how strange. ALSA works in e17
<bunniears> thanks all :0)
<bunniears> xx
<tofu1> hm
<fraggsta> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<fraggsta>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<darkheart> funkyHat Why is that strange?
<fraggsta> ok, so HOW do I find out why it failed?
<keith> <~ now attempting to get printer to work
<LinuxJones> mib, so the print test page option from inside gnome-cups-admin doesn't work ?
<funkyHat> darkheart, it doesn't work when i'm running gnome
<darkheart> funkyHat What soundcard?
<mib> LinuxJones, nope. As far as I can tell there's no communication with the printer at all.
<linukso> funkyHat: how did you install e17 in ubuntu, did you compile it from cvs?
<funkyHat> darkheart, it's an nvidia nforce2, alsa does actually work, X apps can't use it, i think becaue gnome loads esound which blocks it
<LinuxJones> mib, ok try removing the printer currently listed in there.
<funkyHat> linukso, no, i followed the ubuntu wiki
<linukso> funkyHat: okey ... of to take a look...
<darkheart> funkyHat I'm not sure, but you can try running alsamixer and unmuting muted channels, just in case.
<poisonerbg> i try to start X, but it take me error message "(S3) Ramdac probe failed", what mean that, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57038
<mib> LinuxJones, done.
<selinium> bunniears: you could probably use ssh for quick command line control of you linux box
<LinuxJones> mib, restart the cups service and see if it's listed in gnome-cups-admin
<LinuxJones> mib, sorry gnome-cups-manager
<funkyHat> darkheart, linukso, i've just installed e17 and switched over to it, i'm not complaining, i'm impressed :)
<LinuxJones> mib, if not try adding it manually
<linukso> funkyHat: great! Been waiting for month to try it, but haven't bothered untill now...
<fraggsta> argh
<fraggsta> I can't remove postfix
<bjw> is it possible to boot from a usb hd?
<darkheart> funkyHat Oh okay =) you gonna stick w/ e17? It's nice, but just hard to customize since it's still pre-release.
<fraggsta> I can't reconfigure it, because it isn't running!
<funkyHat> linukso, i'm struggling to find out how to change things like gtk themes :P
<fraggsta> it's useless and I can't even get rid of it
<funkyHat> darkheart, that's the problem i'm just discovering, how to customise stuff :P
<mib> LinuxJones, It's not. I added it manually the last time... It says the printer is Ready. It suggested Postscript as the driver...
<lamont> fraggsta: can't remove it because it fails to remove?
<darkheart> funkyHat If you haven't come across it yet, http://get-e.org/ has good info.
<lamont> fraggsta: how comfortable are you with an editor?
<fraggsta> lamont: yes, the pre-removal script fails, though I have no idea why
<LinuxJones> mib, the exact model was listed ?
<fraggsta> lamont: I'm handy with vim, if that's what you mean..
<lamont> it fails because it tries to stop the already-stopped postfix instance, and it doesn't ignore the error
* funkyHat needs x-mouse back, and fast, or i'll go crazy having to click everywhere :|
<dannyu502> Can anyone help me with this problem? Whenever I start Ubuntu, and it starts to load, it gets stuck on "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org"
<lamont> fraggsta: yeah
<lamont> vi /var/lib/dpkg/info/postfix.prerm
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: hit ctrl-c
<gilligan_> dannyu502, it will continue after some time
<lamont> find the call to init.d/postfix stop, and add || true after it
<gilligan_> dannyu502, its trying to contact some server but u prolly dont have inet at the time
<dannyu502> gilligan: haha I left it on for 8 hours while I slept.
<LinuxJones> mib, your printer is a Brother something ?
<mib> LinuxJones: Yup. HL-5150D. If it helps the console keeps spitting out error messages, the most obviously useful being: "** (gnome-cups-manager:9765): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<mib> Selected ppd file = foomatic-ppds/Brother/Brother-HL-5150D-Postscript.ppd.gz
<mib> #
<dannyu502> gillian: so what should I do to make it skip it?
<linukso> funkyHat: sorry to bother you, but I cant find it in the wiki, have you got the link
<selinium> anyone here use a bluetooth dongle they can recommend?
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: if you want to disable it do  sudo update-rc.d ntpdate -f remove
<fraggsta> lamont: that lets me reconfigure, but not remove it
<funkyHat> sorry linukso, it was the forums not the wiki: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<keith> hey guys- my synaptic says i have the hp drivers already installed.... yet it doesnt list any hp printers in open office
<fraggsta> lamont: looks like there's a second line explicitly for removal that does the same check.  Fixed now, thanks!
<linukso> funkyHat: great! thanks!
<funkyHat> :)
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: I would do that exept for I cant get to a shell because it doesnt load the rest of linux, it just gets stuck on that
<lamont> fraggsta: yeah - I think there's a bug in bz about it, but I'll make sure - what version of postfix was it?
<Davey|Work> OK, I have an issue, I have a Toshiba CD-RW/DVD drive in this box, its being detected as only a DVD drive, how can I solve this?
<fraggsta> lamont: I'm not sure, and the line's long scrolled off as fetchmail disgorges 278 emails onto the machine..
<Davey|Work> I really don't care about DVDs, all I need is the CD-RW part to work
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: try booting in recovery mode from grub (hit escape, choose recovery)
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: that should dum[p you at a root prompt
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: I did. In recovery mode it also trys to the synchronize the clock and it gets stuck
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: :(
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: seems a bit weird...
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: Lol. I know :-(.
<LinuxJones> mib, the closes model to your printer is a HL5050 try selecting that model and trying again if that doesn't work maybe going to www.linuxprinting.org or searching google.
<ionnek> hee -  thoreauputic doing recovery again :-)
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: is there any way to make that clock not synchronize?
<thoreauputic> ionnek: heh - on normal day I don't usually need to :)
<selinium> hi thoreaputic!
<ionnek> you really got me started with that!
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: if you can't get a shell it's tricky
<mib> LinuxJones, thanks. If that doesn't work I'll assume that it's a hardware problem. I just got the printer back from repair so it's possible that they simply haven't done their job...
<Davey|Work> nobody?
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: hmmmmmmmm
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: I would boot from a live CD and try to chroot , then delete the script or disable it
<ionnek> now at least i know that I have some massive dodgy logfiles in /var. just don't know how to find out which ones to delete.
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: or just run the command I gave you before in a chroot
<LinuxJones> mib, good luck :)
<selinium> Anyone here use a bluetooth dongle they can recommend?
<dannyu502> thoreauputic:  I have knoppix.... Is there anyway I can boot from that and disable the synchronization using sudo update-rc.d ntpdate -f remove
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: do you know how to chroot ?
<bunniears> hi again all :)
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: no. I am kinda knew to linux
<deacon> exit
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: you mount the root partition, then do chroot /mount/point
<deacon> whoops
<charles> LinuxJones, worked great thanks
<iiiears> cheroots - you smoke them right?
<mib> LinuxJones: Thanks again!
<thoreauputic> that gives you a shell
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: ok
<LinuxJones> charles, sweet :)
<dannyu502> ok
<bunniears> can someone suggest a webserver?
<funkyHat> is there a notification area module for e17?
<LinuxJones> mib, ;)
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: from there you can run commands
<popey> \o/ 40 ubuntu cds arrived in the post today \o/
* popey hugs canonical
<popey> bunniears: apache?
<bunniears> bilge, VNC works a treat :)
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: ctrl-d  to escape the chroot IIRC
<bunniears> thanks popey
<dannyu502> thoreauputic: ok. But im still sort of confused as to how i would go about getting to the chroot.
<popey> np
<bunniears> could you tell me how to install it?
<popey> bunniears: it's the "standard" webserver of choice on linux
<bunniears> is it apt-get ?
<popey> sudo apt-get install apache2
<thoreauputic> dannyu502:  cd to the mount point
<bunniears> thanks :)
<popey> bunniears: apache or apache2
<c0rrupt_> dos
<popey> bunniears: I'd go for 2
<bunniears> thanks :)
<dannyu502> throeauputic: ok. I will try. I will be back if it doesn't work. Thanks alot for your help!
<bunniears> installing now..
<bunniears> done :)
<thoreauputic> dannyu502: if you aren't too sure, google for "chroot linux rescue" or something like that
<bunniears> popey: could you tell me how to install php please?
<shammy> Is there a command that will activate and deactivate a connection like you would do in the networking app?
<fraggsta> great, now the IMAP server is denying access to me while I'm sitting on the same machine
<apokryphos> bunniears: install the php4 package
<mougide> loiiioioiojkkjlo
<apokryphos> shammy: ifup/ifdown
<apokryphos> shammy: check the man pages for those
<shammy> apokryphos, thank you
<mougide> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffpppppppppppppppppppppppp
<bunniears> thanks apokryphos
<sartas> hey: what command to use if to remove a dir and everything in it?
<fraggsta> is there anything I need to do having installed courier-imap-ssl to let myself connect to the server running on localhost?
<Snopy> what are the minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<mougide> ubuntu is big shit !!!!!
<Jester> why
<apokryphos> mougide: what are you doing?
<sartas> hey: what command to use if to remove a dir and everything in it?
<Jester> ubuntu is teh g00d
<shammy> sartas: rm
<apokryphos> sartas: see man rm
<bedi> rm -r for subdiretories
<Poromies> Snopy: something like 256mb ram, 500mhz, 5gb hd space should run things smooth enough for everyday use I think
<sartas> ok
<sartas> thanks
<carambol> sartas, sudo rm -rf  dir
<funkyHat> right, i need somebody to write me a desktop environment with the functionality of gnome, the speed and looks of e17, and that is as easy to customise as KDE
<Snopy> Poromies: thanx
<Jester> when I see friendly answers like that it really doesn't feel like a debian based distro
<funkyHat> who's going to do it?
<EgilOfBorg> hello... I have an old laptop that wont read DVD's. I have downloaded the DVD image, and I have the LIVE CD image, but not the INSTALL CD image. I would prefer not to download the INSTALL CD image as well. Is it possible to install from the LIVE CD image, or is it possible to generate a INSTALL CD image from the DVD image?
<apokryphos> funkyHat: it already exists: kde
<bedi> Snopy: server mode installs the basic system
<bunniears> apokryphos: installed php, went to http://localhost/testphp.php -> wants me to download the file ?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, i want it to use gtk, not qt
<funkyHat> ;
<funkyHat> )
<apokryphos> funkyHat: why?
<funkyHat> cos i'm being awkward :P
<Snopy> bedi: if i want irc. msn, office and mp3 support?
<apokryphos> bunniears: have you installed apache?
<funkyHat> kde doesn't look as good as e17 anyway :P
<apokryphos> funkyHat: True. It looks better.
<bunniears> apokryphos: yeah i installed apache2
<sartas> is Thunderbird able to handle gmail accounts in any way?
<apokryphos> bunniears: restart it after installing php
<bedi> Snopy: to use whit X, you must to instal xserver-xorg and gnome-core  :)
<apokryphos> bunniears: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bunniears> apokryphos: how do i do that :$ ?
<bunniears> apokryphos, thanks ;OP
<bunniears> :P *
<Snopy> X what? hehe.. im a linux newb
<apokryphos> sartas: of course, why not? GMail can use POP
<sartas> what's the command to start a url in firefox?
<sartas> ok, thanks apo ^^
<bedi> Snopy: and a msn client en irc  client, a good text-mode irc client is issi(the best)  :)
<Malice> use bitlbee + irssi :p
<sartas> i need to make a bookmark/link to be in the program bar at the top of the screen.. howto?
<XandriX> LinuxJones, ok well time to test the abd cd theory
<Snopy> bedi: so there is nothing pre-installed?
<LinuxJones> XandriX, :)
<bunniears> apokryphos: done that, still trying to make me download it.. it says this at the bottom: Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 Server at localhost Port 80
<XandriX> LinuxJones, xfs or jfs ?
<bedi> Snopy: its all installed when you have a ubuntu cd :)
<sartas> i need to make a bookmark/link to be in the program bar at the top of the screen.. howto?
<bedi> Snopy: sorry my bad english =)
<XandriX> LinuxJones, i love xfs
<EgilOfBorg> hello... I have an old laptop that wont read DVD's. I have downloaded the DVD image, and I have the LIVE CD image, but not the INSTALL CD image. I would prefer not to download the INSTALL CD image as well. Is it possible to install from the LIVE CD image, or is it possible to generate a INSTALL CD image from the DVD image?
<apokryphos> bunniears: hm, very weird.
<LinuxJones> XandriX, I use ext3
<bunniears> apokryphos: indeed XD.. i have to go for my tea now xx be back in a bit :)
<XandriX> LinuxJones, oww comon atleast use reiser its soo much better lol
<apokryphos> bunniears: it might be worth rebooting your comp just in case. It shouldn't be like this... should work straight away
<LinuxJones> XandriX, I like reliability over speed :)
<XandriX> LinuxJones, reiser is way reliable i use it on all my slack servers
<XandriX> LinuxJones, xfs and jfs are nice to
<sartas> wouldnt it be really neat to place a rss field in the panel on the top of the screen in gnome? is this possible?
<Malice> Reiser4 is so broken for me
<XandriX> xfs it is
<ALoHa> Hello, when i try to install the game 'Trackballs' i get this error (after doing ./configure) 'configure: error: zlib should be included in most unix distributions, this is a strange error' How come i get this error
<sartas> *rss feed
<XandriX> Malice, thats a shame
<Malice> xandrix => on em64t
<Malice> horrible data corruption
<XandriX> Malice, o
<sartas> hey hey, is this possible to make?
<XandriX> what do you use then ?
<Malice> reiser 3
<XandriX> ok
<Malice> ALoHa, did you try reinstalling zlib yet
<ALoHa> yes
<Malice> what version are you using
<Malice> :p
<ALoHa> omg
<XandriX> i meen ive ran ubunut in vmware for a while but now i thought its finaly time to test it on a real pc
<Malice> meh, I don't use ubuntu
<Malice> I'm a gentoo freak
* XandriX pukes
<Malice> lol
<XandriX> my i ask wth ur doing here then ?
<bedi> gento(wait building)oo
<Malice> helping aloha with her problem
<Malice> since her zlib is broken :p
<XandriX> Malice, fair enough
<Malice> also, I don't build anything bedi :p
* XandriX hates rice
<Malice> I have a dedicated binhost backup machine
<XandriX> ok
<Malice> it's all automated *shrug*
<XandriX> i still dislike gentoo but atleast ur not running an rpm based distro eeeek
<Jester> its a shame gentoo doesn't support binary package except with binhosts, its got the best package manager of linux
<muffin_> hi
<bedi> binhosts ?
<Malice> well I have a dedicated cross-platform cross-compiling binhost (x86 & x86_64) set up now
<Malice> which also does my web proxying
<Malice> and caches my portage tree
<bedi> i never heard about it 0_o
<Malice> see its all quite nice
<Jester> Malice, must be a pain to set up (distcc cross-compiler)
<muffin_> do i have to mount my slave hd in the root console, every time i boot up?
<dannyu502> Could anyone here help me set up wireless internet on Ubuntu? I was told to use ndiswrapper, but when i typed in apt-get install ndiswrapper, it as not found.
<Malice> Jester it was :p
<c0rrupt_> how do i set my time clock to 12 hour instead of 24
<funkyHat> :(. e17 is very nice, but too much hassle to change anything *back to gnome*
<hotxSAUCE> why would u want a computer to be a web proxy... why not use a router.. it is cheaper in electric usage
<Malice> hotxSAUCE: I have a router, it's just very cheap
<c0rrupt_> how do i set my time clock to 12 hour instead of 24
<hotxSAUCE> cheap in what sense?
<Jester> Malice, heh I'm also a gentoo freak ;) but for my server only, ubuntu is the best of the bests for a desktop
<bedi> c0rrupt_: gnome ?
<c0rrupt_> kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> kde
<leop> anyone here on a Mac get Firewire working in Ubuntu?
<Malice> Jester: maybe if you install portage on it :p
<shammy> Is there any message in a log somewhere created when I lose a wireless connection?
<dannyu502> Could anyone here help me set up wireless internet on Ubuntu? I was told to use ndiswrapper, but when i typed in apt-get install ndiswrapper, it as not found.
<muffin_> how do i mount hds in gnome outside the root console?
<Malice> hotxSAUCE: it doesn't even have a http interface
<c0rrupt_> bedi, kde
<carambol> corruptricght click the clock > preferences
<iiiears> ubotu gmail is Howtos for email clients (Evolution, Thunderbird, Apple Mail etc.)
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<bedi> c0rrupt_: right click on click gives options on kde ?
<hotxSAUCE> why dont u jus get a new router ...... such as linksys or what ever when it goes on sale it is usually 20 or so
<bedi> afz, hahaha
<bedi> c0rrupt_: right click on clock gives options on kde ?
<carambol> corrupt, this is for gnome
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> well
<dannyu502> Could anyone here help me set up wireless internet on Ubuntu? I was told to use ndiswrapper, but when i typed in apt-get install ndiswrapper, it as not found.
<hotxSAUCE> it consume so little electric
<Malice> hotxSAUCE: because I like doing stuff the hard way either, and electricity doesn't really cost anything anyway
<c0rrupt_> ive been through the options
<c0rrupt_> meh
<hotxSAUCE> malice electric cost a lot compare to a router
<bedi> gnome have that option =D
<dannyu502> Could anyone here help me set up wireless internet on Ubuntu? I was told to use ndiswrapper, but when i typed in apt-get install ndiswrapper, it was not found.
<muffin_> how do i mount hds in gnome outside the root console????
<Malice> hotxSAUCE: oh and I suppose you know what electricity costs where I live huh :p
<ssdd65> i downloaded a .deb but i am not sure how to install it what is the command?
<magnon> Does anyone know how never Powerbooks do in Breezy?
<magnon> newer*
<hotxSAUCE> yes i know how much it cost
<hopeng> dbkg -i filename.deb
<Kyral> ssdd65, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Malice> lol
<Malice> kid
<ssdd65> thanks
<Malice> shut up
<LinuxJones> dannyu502, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<iiiears> Few routers can be a streaming webserver also. - gotta add the coolness factor. - lol
<booger> can any body help with some ffmpeg commands
<dannyu502> linuxjo0mnes: thanks!!!! finally someone helped me
<Malice> lol, there's even webcams with integrated webservers if you want to go crazy
<LinuxJones> dannyu502, there is lots of great help on the wiki page :)
<bedi> work X fine on breezy ?
<Kyral> bedi, HELL NO :P
<bedi> me X on breezy is broken, =/
<bedi> hum
<Kyral> X == Very Broken
<hopeng> !tell hopeng about breezy
<bedi> i have a partition whit breezy, but X will not work ahaha
<hotxSAUCE> i'm a poor guy so i like to do what  is economical.... but if i was rich and crazy i would use a pc to be my web proxy also
<popey> i have a laptop running breezy just fine
<Joose^> how i can install apache+php+mysql on ubuntu?
<guillem> hello, somebody knows wich file contains the kernel boot options?
<Kyral> bedi, until you fix it manually, it will be broke
<Malice> it's my server for everything, I host an ftp and crap on there too
<Kyral> someone should make a HOWTO on how to fix X in Breezy :P
<iiiears> bedi - it isn't too unusual. breezy badger isn't ready for release. (didn't work for me either.)
<Malice> the QoS entries to give priority to portage did help alot though, or it'd be crazy slow sometimes
<funkyHat> if i kill esd, then i can use ALSA in most of my apps, but gnome won't use it
<Joose^> how i can install apache+php+mysql on ubuntu?
<jake_> hello
<funkyHat> ok, it's working now
<funkyHat> *odd*
<bedi> i will wait for the stable release, hoary is so coll =)
<XandriX> Seveas, !
<iiiears> kyral - erm how did you fix the fonts problem?
<Kyral> iiiears, I didn't
<booger> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<Kyral> I said someone should
<spola> when will breezy be done?
<Kyral> so I can upgrade :D
<Joose^> thnx
<bedi> september ?
<Kyral> spola, release is slated for October
<hotxSAUCE> what is breezy ?
<jake_> dialup on Ubuntu
<spola> thx
<Jester> Malice,  (late answer) do not underestimate the power of apt :P
<bedi> the next release of ubuntu
<erik> is it normal that breezy xbase-clients has no files in it?
<Mez> can anyone help me setup my wireless card
<iiiears> the next ubuntu release "Breezy Badger"
<shammy> Are there hotkeys to switching work spaces?
<hotxSAUCE> what is breezy ?
<Jester> hotxSAUCE, the unstable release of ubuntu
<Seveas> !breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<hopeng> !tell hotxSAUCE about breezy
<funkyHat> grr!
<XandriX> LinuxJones, it seg faulted at ncurses-base now
<Seveas> shammy, alt-shift-left iirc, you can set them yourself too
<leop> ppl always paste ubuntuguide.org links here, but the site has been down for about a week!
<joerg> only shit on this chat, by.
<Seveas> leop, ubuntuguide sucks :)
<funkyHat> it's not working, system sounds still don't work, and i get buzzing whenever there's no sounds playing
<XandriX> ok lets try it again
<mushroom_linux_c> I am update to breezy
<Seveas> mushroom_linux_c, read the topic, please do not do that yet
<bedi> mushroom_linux_c: and your X is broken right ?
<mushroom_linux_c> damn it!the mirror in us is so slow!!!
<shazaum_> bedi: biba
<drcode> hi all
<hotxSAUCE> so breezy is jus the new skin for ubuntu?
<erik> so the broken xbase-clients is a known issue?
<drcode> any one mybe use arkia backup?
<IrishPride> can someone help me?
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, no, it's the new version of Ubuntu
<drcode> I have some strange problem
<bedi> shazaum_: lol
<mushroom_linux_c> what?
<c0rrupt_> hey Seveas, i formated last night. everything seems to be working
<c0rrupt_> how can i avoid what i did
<Kyral> someone bold and underline the "Please don't use Breezy" in the topic
<hotxSAUCE> the new version of ubuntu is not hedge hog??
<bedi> shammy: whats up ?
<shazaum_> bedi: all here biba!
<booger> ffmpeg commands to convert avi to a vcd ??
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, the current version is "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Kyral> hotxSAUCE, current version is Hoary Hedgehog(5.04)
<amblin> booger: take a look at tovid
<Kyral> next will be Breezy Badger (5.10)
<mushroom_linux_c> breezy is not stable
<amblin> booger: http://tovid.sourceforge.net/
<hotxSAUCE> sigh i wish ubuntu have a better name
<bedi> i thing breezy is very broken for now
<mushroom_linux_c> like?
<booger> amblin: I can't seem to insall it. still a learning noob.
<bllx> its a great name
<mushroom_linux_c> i like this name!
<erik> why is ubuntu so broken
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, subscruibe to the sounder list and propose a name :)
<hotxSAUCE> ubuntu should name itself box xp
<Seveas> erik, Ubuntu isn't broken...
<hotxSAUCE> lol
<erik> yes it is
<Kyral> erik, it isn't broken
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, eeeek
<erik> xbase-clients has no packages
<Kyral> Breezy is
<erik> my system is unusable
<mushroom_linux_c> LOL Yey
<Seveas> erik, do not use breezy yet
<erik> what is this broken crap
<Kyral> erik, that is BREEZY
<mushroom_linux_c> Breezy!???
<gomer> I need help getting sound out of  Ubuntu on my thinkpad. Any takers?
<erik> BREEZY doesn't work
<Seveas> that's why you should not use it...
<Kyral> you are using the unstable version
<topyli> bkl
<bedi> erik: ubuntu is not broken
<hotxSAUCE> so i shouldnt be using breezy   right?
<booger> I got ffmpeg to convert the file but it won't fit of a cd
<Kyral> RIGHT!
<bedi> breezy is broken, lol
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, correct
* Kyral looks at Seveas
<erik> yeah but my xbase-clients won't work
<mushroom_linux_c> reinstall the ALSAL
<Kyral> Are you getting a headache?
<mushroom_linux_c> yeah~
<topyli> hotxSAUCE: well, it is a bit broken. i upgraded one box today :)
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, i formated b/c of my sources.list issue. how can i avoid going through the same headache again
<Kyral> erik: Grab a Hoary install CD and install it from there
<IrishPride> can someone help me??
<mushroom_linux_c> ache all over my body.LOLO
<mushroom_linux_c> ache all over my body.LOL
<bunniears> back :)
<mushroom_linux_c> back?
<erik> I tried hoary but breezy is more up to date
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, by not using random repositories
<evanm> my whole system is broken
<Seveas> stick to breezy repositories
<iiiears> wb bunniears
<Seveas> s/breezy/hoary/
<Kyral> erik: There is a REASON IT SAYS NOT TO!
<bunniears> thanks :)
<IrishPride> can anyone help? pleaasseee
<Mez> hey, anyone able to help me setup my wireless card
<bunniears> iiiears, i like the name :)
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, are the ones that come with it all safe to use
<erik> what should i use if i want up to date packages then
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* Kyral covers his ears and screams
<c0rrupt_> k
<evanm> I can't get openoffice to emerge on my amd64
<erik> why can't ubuntu have some quality control in its latest release
<Seveas> erik, hoary and maybe backports
<Kyral> emerge
<iiiears> I hear ya' bunniears. - silly grin
<booger> IrishPride: with what?
<Seveas> evanm, this is not gentoo, we don't emerge...
<Kyral> erik its in development
<bunniears> iiiears, LOL :P
<evanm> I aliased it
<IrishPride> with ubuntu live cd
<ALoHa> Hello, when i try to install the game 'Trackballs' i get this error (after doing ./configure) 'configure: error: zlib should be included in most unix distributions, this is a strange error' How come i get this error
<evanm> it's exactly the same thing
<jip> anyone here using radeon with fglrx-driver?
<bunniears> apokryphos: did you say i had to restart?
<Seveas> ALoHa, you need to install zlib-dev
<apokryphos> bunniears: I said it could be an option, but you shouldn't have to in theory, no
<Kyral> ALoHa, sudo apt-get install trackballs
<erik> erik@raptors:~$ dpkg -L xbase-clients
<erik> /.
<erik> /usr
<erik> /usr/share
<erik> /usr/share/doc
<ALoHa> euhm ok
<erik> /usr/share/doc/xbase-clients
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erik> /usr/share/doc/xbase-clients/copyright
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %erik!*@*]  by Seveas
<bunniears> apokryphos: hmmmm
<Seveas> erik, read the topic
<Seveas> do NOT paste in here
<Kyral> use Hoary
<mushroom_linux_c> body-ache
<mushroom_linux_c> make me body-ache
<Kyral> breezy is the unstable/development version. It will be released in 3 months. Its not supposed to work yet! Use Hoary!
<mushroom_linux_c> @_@
<Seveas> ALoHa, the trackballs game is in the repositories, do not compile it yourself
<mushroom_linux_c> just
<dannyu502> If the path to my WLAN driver in windows is C:\Linksys Driver\WUSB54G_20040903\Drivers\WUSB54Gv2 , then what would I type in ndiswrapper. nidiswrapper -i /????/????/????.inf
<mushroom_linux_c> use you  apt-get install
<Seveas> Kyral, it's released in less than 2 months
<Kyral> Seveas, I have a headache now, sorry :P
<Kyral> I got angry :P
<mushroom_linux_c> .....
<ALoHa> ok
<mushroom_linux_c> @_@
<bedi> breezy is not ready to uso now...wait 2 months plz =) hehe
<Kyral> Kyral != patient
<Seveas> dannyu502, first mount your windows partition, than cd to the correct folder and paste the contents of it on a pastebin
<muffin_> how do i mount hds in gnome outside the root console????
<Seveas> muffin_, with sudo
<mushroom_linux_c> I am upgrade now
<muffin_> thx
<Seveas> in a normal console
<yoz> guys..l how can I set my user image in gnome?
<muffin_> :p
<Seveas> mushroom_linux_c, X is still broken, so beware
<dannyu502> Seveas: I am new to linux, and I have no idea how to do that.
<mushroom_linux_c> okey~ thankyou
<apokryphos> Seveas: do you have any idea how often packages.u.c is updated? I've had a package for around 3 days which is different to the one it talks about there
<yoz> I'm looking in the login screen setup..
<Seveas> apokryphos, ask the maintainer of that page, his e-mail address is on the site
<apokryphos> ok
<yoz> anyone an idea?
<Seveas> dannyu502, part one:
<Seveas> dannyu502: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<yoz> Seveas, any clue with my issue?
<bunniears> apokryphos: would you know why all the files in /var/www/ are readonly?
<Seveas> yoz, sudo gdmsetup
<dannyu502> Seveas: ok
<selinium> ANyone here used USB headphones?
<mushroom_linux_c> bash script?
<yoz> Seveas, lemme try
<Seveas> yoz, ah wait, I see your issue now
<apokryphos> bunniears: if they are just chmod www
<selinium> Or has anyone here used a USB soundcard?
<Seveas> yoz, gdmphotosetup
<bunniears> apokryphos: how do i do that :$ - im new
<carambol> how enable micro?
<yoz> Seveas, was wondering since I ran that allready..
* Kyral pokes Seveas
<Seveas> bunniears, sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /var/www
<Kyral> Should we start an #ubuntunewbie?
* Seveas pokes Kyral 
<Seveas> 'sup?
<yoz> thanks that's it!
<Seveas> Kyral, neh
<Seveas> THIS is the channel for newbies :)
<apokryphos> bunniears: right-click on the folder and change permissions
<Kyral> It gets chaotic in here sometimes
<bunniears> apokryphos: thanks :)
<Kyral> how many convos do we have going?
<bunniears> apokryphos: i did that other method...
<Seveas> apokryphos, that's not possible if he's not the owner...
<carambol> how i enable my micro?
<hotxSAUCE> Please dont call me newbies it hurts my feelings
<mushroom_linux_c> I wanna learn micro inlinux,someone support me any url?or suggestion?
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, it was meant in general :)
<Seveas> the advanced questions are just as welcome
* Seveas brb
<dannyu502> Seveas: what should I save the file as?
<Kyral> hotxSAUCE, I am sorry
<Kyral> I got overwhelmed :p
<hotxSAUCE> *wipe tears *
<apokryphos> Seveas: I know
<Kyral> like I said sometimes Kyral != patient
<bunniears> ok, im going to restart. see if it lets me access that file.
<Kyral> You don't need to restart....
<mushroom_linux_c> seeeeee you
<bunniears> ?
<c0rrupt_> reboot -f
<rosa> can install edubuntu and ubuntu at the same time to the grub
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> edubuntu?
<apokryphos> bunniears: you could gksudo with nautilus or just chmod 666 /var/www
<dannyu502> Seveas: what should I save the file as?
<bunniears> i mean. http://localhost/testphp.php  ->  wont let me view it makes me download it
<rosa> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<hotxSAUCE> jus get the ubuntu cd for free
<rosa> on the right hand side
<hotxSAUCE> dont bother with d/l and burn
<apokryphos> bunniears: chmod 666 -R /var/www is better -- recursive
<Kyral> hotxSAUCE, I'd rather DL and burn
<Seveas> bunniears, install libapache2-mod-php4
<bunniears> apokryphos: thanks ill do that
<Kyral> then again, I ahve like 50 blank DVDs
<mushroom_linux_c> LAMP?
<bunniears> Seveas: thanks :)
<Seveas> dannyu502, save it as winmac_fstab and run sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Kyral> !lart ubotu
* ubotu frags kyral with his BFG9000
<mushroom_linux_c> !lart ubotu
<Kyral> GAH! The BFG9000!!
<topyli> Seveas: this is better than #ubuntu-newbies could be: this is also #friends-of-newbies so that newbies actually can get help :-)
<Kyral> that was mean!
<Seveas> topyli, we actually prefer not to use the word newbie
<rosa> anybody can tell me if i can add edubuntu or kubuntu to the grub without erasing my running ubuntu
<Mez> hmm... can anyone help me with setting up my wireless card
<bunniears> Seveas: libapache2-mod-php4 is already the newest version.
<topyli> Seveas: #ubuntu says it all anyway
<Seveas> bunniears, ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Kyral> Seveas, I'm gonna be in #ubuntu-newbies for a while. I prefer to help in small sessions
<Seveas> does that list php4?
<bedi> rosa: when you HD is partitioned thats easy to make
<VooDoo> good evening
<hopeng> good evening
<gilligan_> is it safe to upgrade from debian sid -> hoary ?
<knowledge> Good afternoon
<apokryphos> gilligan_: not really, but possible
<bunniears> Seveas: done that
<phayded> i need help, i installed apache, php4, and mysql.  My php install didnt have the flag --with-mysql[DIR] .  How do i go back and add the config to make php and mysql work threw apache?
<Seveas> does that list php4? <-- bunniears
<bunniears> Seveas: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   37 2005-08-16 18:18 php4.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<bunniears> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   37 2005-08-16 18:18 php4.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load
<knowledge> Ok, I reinstalled ubuntu for the millionth time....and now I can't seem to browse windows network...anyone know what can be done?
<Seveas> hmm
<topyli> gilligan_: no, breezy could work
<dannyu502> seveas: yeah but I am on windows right now, so if i save it as winmac_fstab then i wont b able to access it from linux because my windows partition will not be mounted yet. and i cant go online to get the script because thats the whole point of me doing this, to set up my WLAN on ubuntu.
<Mez> how do i install the ndis wrapper under linux
<Seveas> did you restart apache after installing the mod?
<topyli> gilligan_: but then, that would be like running experimental
<Seveas> meze HowtoSetupNdiswrapper @ eiki
<Seveas> Mez*
<Mez> ty.
<hopeng> is ubuntu supports energy saving? like automaticly turn off hardisk if not used etc.
<dannyu502> seveas: yeah but I am on windows right now, so if i save it as winmac_fstab then i wont b able to access it from linux because my windows partition will not be mounted yet. and i cant go online to get the script because thats the whole point of me doing this, to set up my WLAN on ubuntu. So how shouldn i go about saving this?
<topyli> hopeng: what kind of machine is that?
<Seveas> dannyu502, hehe, any option to use a usb stick?
<dannyu502> ahhahaha
<hopeng> topyli, its workstation machine for everyday use, my ubuntu is turns off my monitor if not used for a while. but i dont know about the hardisks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> shit
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> wrong channel :S
<barosl> ...
<knowledge> lol
<Blue-Omega> lol
<mushroom_linux_c> ...
<knowledge> I was like what the?
<nevin> good job
<hetzz_> :|
<barosl> will you ban everyone? :P
<topyli> hopeng: the disks won't turn off whenever you use a journaling filesystem. they are accessed every few seconds for the journaling
<mushroom_linux_c> bad word
<cut0ff_> hopeng check out your xorg config file
<Seveas> sorry sorry sorry....
<dannyu502> seveas: ahhaha what should I try to do now?
<topyli> hopeng: if you want that, you need to remove the journaling
<knowledge> anyone know what's up with my problem?
<phayded> how do i add mysql after already installed php4.
* bunniears cries
<hopeng> topyli, how ?
<dannyu502> seveas: Lol, and dont tell me to manually right down the whole script then type it back in in ubuntu.
<cut0ff_> hopeng sorry I'm wrong
<Seveas> dannyu502, so no usb stick ?
<dannyu502> nope
<yoz> Seveas, thanks alot.. fixed the photo thingie. there is another issue here on my laptop.. When I boot it just freezes after logging in.. after I enter username password nothing happens.. after I kill the ssh-agent it finally boots into gnome. any cue?
<hopeng> thx cut0ff_
<topyli> hopeng: ubuntu uses the journaling ext3 by default. you can switch to non-journaling ext2 without reformatting
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here gotten the liveCD (Hoary) to work with an IBM T43?
<booger> phayded: try synaptic search for mysql
<Seveas> yoz, hmm...
<topyli> hopeng: i'll find the magic command :)
<yoz> Seveas, I reinstalled it twice..
<Seveas> if you can live without it, remove ssh-agend from /etc/gdm/XSession (oslt)
<hopeng> topyli, does journaling thingy have side effects on damaging the hardisk due to always on ?
<bl0w3r> bedi: whats happen here?
<Stompey00> que. I bought a diamond supra express modem from a friend to use in hoary. Will i need a driver for it to work or can anyone supply an external modem that does work
<Seveas> dannyu502, then remember this line:
<dannyu502> ok
<yoz> Seveas, I did.. I removed it from Xsession.d and it still freezes..
<topyli> hopeng: no, it's good for the filesystem and therefore good for your data
<Seveas> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt -o umask=0000
<booger> phayded: it's called mysql-server
<bedi> bl0w3r: uh ?
<bunniears> apokryphos: im going to try restart
<topyli> hopeng: also, the disk actually suffers more from the constant turning off and restarting
<hopeng> topyli, but not good for energy consumption :p
<yoz> Seveas, I do kill the pid with ssh-agent but it's a whole line there.. if you check your own..
<topyli> hopeng: oh yeah
<hopeng> topyli, o yeah? i didnt know that!
<apokryphos> bunniears: ok
<yoz> Seveas, I removed it from Xsession.d and still the same..
<booger> phayded: then I would go and get phpmyadmin
<Seveas> yoz, what do you need to kill now for your session to work?
<Seveas> still ssh-agent?
<hopeng> topyli, thx for the infos.. !
<topyli> hopeng: i wonder if the disk uses more energy when starting up from sleep
<DarkSSJ> hi all
<hopeng> topyli, like the air conditioner ? that uses more energy wheeen starting
<dannyu502> Seveas: Ok. I wrote it down. What will that do?
<topyli> hopeng: journaling is also good for your data, because the filesystem will recover from power failures and crashes better
<yoz> Seveas, the pid including ssh-agent on loading gnome. but it's a complex command there not ssh-agent only.
<yoz> Seveas, just to a ps aux | grep ssh-agent on your machine to check
<Seveas> yoz, hmm, can you paste the complete command?
<deacon> Ok, having a bit of an issue, hopefully someone can help me here
<topyli> hopeng: perhaps the same as the air conditioner. but i don't know
<hopeng> i usualy listen to winamp that sounding all my 5.1 altec lansing. how to do it in ubuntu xmms ?
<Seveas> yoz, hmm, I modified my Xsession quite heavily :)
<yoz> Seveas, I could but I'd have to login again. wait a moment..
<dannyu502> Seveas: Ok. I wrote it down. What will that do?
<Thunder00> hello. can anyone guide me on how to configure intel pro/wireless 2200BG for a laptop?
<Seveas> that will mount your drive under /mnt
<dannyu502> ok
<deacon> I would like to be able to mount a Windows Share in /mnt so that Amarok can create a playlist with it and thusly stream across my network
<dannyu502> and then i can access
<Seveas> then you will go to /mnt/windows somewhere and look for the .inf
<dannyu502> it
<topyli> hopeng: but i'm no expert on power issues. i just care about that the system is up and hardware doesn't break :)
<dannyu502> alright thanks seveas
<hopeng> so... does Vista will struct big time on Linux kernel ? :p
<dannyu502> im going to log into ubuntu and try it... i will be back if i have andy throuble... THANKS ALOT!!!
<dannyu502> any*
<deacon> Seveas, could you send me that command?
<Seveas> see you soon ;)
<hopeng> topyli, lol.. i 80% care about data.. but 20% i care about damaging hardisk due to always on
<topyli> hopeng: i hear that Vista will have many of the new goodies we already enjoy :)
<dannyu502> seaveas: hahahahha
<Seveas> deacon: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<yoz> Seveas, /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<Seveas> riiiiigggghhhhht
<yoz> Seveas, I have to restart gdm twice or 3 times.. then I kill this line and it starts fine.
<deacon> Thank you kind sir, I shal try that!
<topyli> hopeng: well, don't take my word for anything. there's an "energy saving howto" or something like that at tldp.org
<yoz> Seveas, if not I have the brown ubuntu screen and nothing happens after entering user and pass
<reiki> getting ready to order upgrade parts for my old Pentium 3 computer... any known issues with Gigabyte motherboards? Or GeForce6200TC graphics cards in PCIexpress slots? motherboard/CPU/RAM/power supply/graphics card is about all I'm changing out I think.
<topyli> hopeng: or maybe "environment howto" or whatever. it's good reading
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, are the multi-universe repos safe?
<hopeng> topyli, but im impressed to my trusty 2years old & heavy use of 40gb quantum hdd. its windows. but now im resting it, coz ubuntu on maxtor 120gb (a little badsector lol) is always up and runnin
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, multiverse is safe
<Seveas> if you look at the pastebin: all uncommented sources are safe
<c0rrupt_> ok
<yoz> Seveas, any clue here?
<Seveas> yoz, ooking for one
<Seveas> looking*
<c0rrupt_> !tell c0rrupt_ about repos
<ionnek> anyone knows about the "log" folder in /var? My system constantly makes massive logfiles and i'd like to find out why.
<yoz> Seveas, I do appriciate alot.
<knowledge> anyone nkow how I can access my windows network?
<knowledge> I can't find anything on google
<topyli> hopeng: i have two disks. the other is for backups. it's never mounted except at backup time, and it turns off in about 15 mins (you can set that in the bios)
<Seveas> yoz, you moved /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90xorg-common_ssh-agent out of the way?
<topyli> hopeng: the trick is not to mount rarely used disks
<reiki> I have a CUSL2C asus motherboard. It only sees a bit over 84gigs of my 160gb hard drive. Isn't that a weird cutoff? I though bios limit was 137gb on older bios versions?
<hopeng> topyli, shit i always mount the windows hdd
<Seveas> knowledge, places -> connect to server
<agraupe> how can I specify for my network card to get a specific IP address?  DHCP was enabled by default during the install (it's just a broadband router, so there's a bunch of free IP addresses)
<Seveas> hopeng, that's perfectly fine
<topyli> hopeng: if you rarely need it, you might want to mount it manually when needed
<b3d1> what is binhosts ?
<yoz> Seveas, I did.. but moved it back since I noticed it doesn't work this way.
<knowledge> Seveas: not working
<hopeng> topyli, my whole mp3 is in there haha. so i kindda use it all the time.
<Seveas> yoz, hmm odd, does it still start when you move it..?
<Mez> Seveas, I'm getting this
<Mez> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-6-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<topyli> hopeng: but it's not a journaling filesystem
<Seveas> Mez, sudo
<Mez> with sudo
<yoz> Seveas, actually not but it doesn't work anyway..
<Mianwalian> Hello
<Seveas> then upgrade to -686 or -k7
<Mez> mez@apathy:~/.point2play/Temp/c_drive/windows/inf$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mez> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-6-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Mianwalian> Anyone here
<yoz> Seveas, no clue what effect it has..
<Mianwalian> to help me
<Mianwalian> ?
<Seveas> yoz, hmm...
<yoz> Seveas, as mentioned.. it work only if I restart gdm twice or so..
<Seveas> I must say that the clue is getting thin
<yoz> Seveas, after restarting it and killing it's pid it works .
<Mez> Seveas - that should make it work?
<Seveas> yoz, did you try removing ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority?
<knowledge> when I go to "windows network" it doesn't show anything there
<hopeng> topyli, yeah i oftenly noticed that it takes time to starts mp3 on hdd windows when i got home from office. think it turned off
<Seveas> Mez, I've seen cases where -386 wouldn't work
<Mianwalian> seveas bro, i m using ubuntu live cd version linux, and when i run it, i corrupted my windows display drivers. Whats the remedy for this problem
<yoz> Seveas, nope.. how would I dod that
<Mez> Seveas, cool, lets hope k7 works
<Mez> cause itf it dont I dont have net
<Mianwalian> i m on intel x86
<deacon> Ok, now I feel like a complete twit.  How exactly do I run the winmac_fstab file??
<Seveas> Mianwalian, the live cd does nothing with the disks, so that is impossible...
<topyli> hopeng: probably
<Seveas> yoz, login at the termianl and remove those files
* darkheart watches Seveas battle off the hordes of n00bs.
<Mianwalian> Seveas bro believe me
<yoz> Seveas, ok.. lemme try!
<Mianwalian> this has happened
<hopeng> does live cd use memory to save all data? and never use hdd as a temp ?
<Mianwalian> my winxp
<zAo^> Seveas, how was thay "terminal client" applet called? :) (on KDE...)
<Seveas> darkheart, the word n00b is considered foul language in here :)
<DanteAlighieri> Newbs are different than n00bs, darkheart....
<Seveas> zAo^, konsole?
<XandriX> LinuxJones, i found the problem my cdrom drives led is dirty as hell
<Mianwalian> is unable to to show any screen after
<Mianwalian> runiing scan disk
<zAo^> Seveas, lol, no for remote desktops
<QMario> Is gedit available for Windows?
<theeil> my computer hangs during the install at some point every time i try and hangs after about 30 seconds on the boot prompt if i am not done yet
<Seveas> zAo^, ah, tsclient
* darkheart watches Seveas battle off the hordes of n00buntuers =)
<knowledge> this is starting to blow
<yoz> Seveas, gonna reboot and check what happens..
<yoz> Seveas, thanks alot this far!
<QMario> Hello Seveas.
<Seveas> QMario, I doubt it
<deacon> rofl@darkheart
<hopeng> QMario, lol u loves gedit?
<QMario> Yes.
<zAo^> Seveas, thanks :)
<QMario> I have a dual-boot system.
<Seveas> Mianwalian, I cannot believe it since the Ubuntu livecd simply does not even touch the harddisk...
<hopeng> QMario, get notepad2 for wind0ze
<QMario> I like gedit, because it is good for programming.
<fraggsta> hey guys, let's have a discussion about text editors in a Linux channel!
<Seveas> QMario, try editpad on windows
<fraggsta> that couldn't possibly end badly
<QMario> Notepad is terrible. :(
<decaf> theeil: try the tool at memtest.org, come back if memory chips pass
<Seveas> editpad pro costs money but is good
<deacon> rofl@fraggsta
<hopeng> QMario, notepad2 is sufficient for programming and its free
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than emacs
<QMario> Seveas, "real" money?
<deacon> Vi!!
<Seveas> QMario, yes
<morbidi> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> morbidi: I haven't a clue
<fraggsta> more like Vim!
<darkheart> jEdit is pretty nice.
<hopeng> QMario, i meant "notepad2" not "notepad", google it
<morbidi> uhhh
<morbidi> don't start editors wars
<Seveas> :)
<morbidi> everyone knows that vim can't be beaten
<morbidi> :P
<Seveas> morbidi, ...
<decaf> darkheart: jedit has a problem with turkish local settings (also netbeans) so I can't use it.
<Seveas> !start a desktop war
<morbidi> j/k
<ubotu> cde is much better than kde!
<hopeng> gnome rox !
<fraggsta> you are right!
<deacon> I'm rather fond of Kate
<morbidi> who does need a editor anyways ?
<Seveas> Kate is nice
<deacon> Kiss me Kate!
<morbidi> you've got
* apokryphos blinks, and blinks again at Seveas 
<Seveas> Almost all editors are nice
<knowledge> ok, well when someone can help me, let me know, I really need to get files from my desktop
<hopeng> morbidi, an xhtml & css editor ?
<morbidi> kate, joe, pico, vim, emacs, nano
<darkheart> decaf Didn't know that =)
<morbidi> hopeng: what ever
<fraggsta> except emacs
<hopeng> lmao
<topyli> i just edit files with Word under wine as root and then save text files
<morbidi> those editors do the job
<theeil> can you copy an iso to floppy (how?)
<fraggsta> that's never anything other than horrible
<apokryphos> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kwrite is better than emacs
<c0rrupt_> Trme aus rotem Gold, kalt wie das Eis.
<QMario> Hopeng and Seveas, thank you! Hee hee! ;)
<Seveas> knowledge, I must have missed tihe orig. question
<Seveas> repeat it please
<morbidi> !end an editor war
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, morbidi
<deacon> Actually, I still have a question Seveas
<deacon> Ok, now I feel like a complete twit.  How exactly do I run the winmac_fstab file??
<Seveas> ah, shoot...
<Seveas> :)
<morbidi> ubotu: use one of the list I gave
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, morbidi
<Seveas> sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Seveas> morbidi, ubotu is a bot
<fraggsta> someone asking about HTML editors?
<morbidi> ohh
<fraggsta> bluefish, iirc
<deacon> bash: winmac_fstab: No such file or directory
<QMario> Seveas, how do I create an icon for a program?
<Seveas> did you save it as winmac_fstab in the current directory?
<deacon> and I'm IN the directory I saved the file in
<Seveas> QMario, which program?
<deacon> and yes
<hopeng> bluefish's php syntax pattern only can read <?php , not <?
<QMario> Seveas, the one I made.
<Seveas> hopeng, that's GOOD
<morbidi> hopeng: vim suports php
<Seveas> QMario, smeg is a menu editor
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<deacon> brb
<QMario> !icon
<ubotu> QMario: I don't know, could you explain it?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<yoz> Seveas, *sigh* I had to restart gdm 3 times again and kill the ssh-agent line..
<Seveas> :|
<hopeng> Seveas, i spent lots of hours to figure out why my php line wont coloured, i reinstall GKT and things,... and i noticed the silly problem, i delete <?php on syntax and use <? lol its coloured now !
<deacon> back
<yoz> Seveas, I really have no idea..
<Seveas> hopeng, using <? for php is bad
* yoz loves gnome
<yoz> but now it makes me sick.
<hopeng> Seveas, shit i used it for years, tell me why ?
<vitriol> how do you know what inf file you need to supply ndiswrapper?
<vitriol> lspci says my wireless card is a broadcom
<Seveas> <? is used in xml as generic processing instruction
<vitriol> but it doesn't specify which one
<Seveas> <?php is the proper start tag
<hopeng> ic
<Seveas> all php docs say it :)
<vitriol> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318
<Seveas> vitriol, all broadcom wifi cards are bad, you need ndiswrapper
<Seveas> use the windows2000 driver for your card
<vitriol> Seveas: i know. i don't know which inf file i need to supply ndiswrapper
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, why 2000 o.0
<hopeng> haha ok ill use it from now on and dont worry ill add /* by Seveas */ after my <?php
<Seveas> (it's probably on the cd that came with it)
<vitriol> oh! i didn't think to try the cd
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, XP drivers notoriously caus problems for some cards
<deacon> Ok, that Winmac_Fstab file still won't run.
<c0rrupt_> ok
* vitriol doesn't have a windows 2000 disc
<c0rrupt_> i used xp
<c0rrupt_> seems to work fine
<c0rrupt_> rtl8180
<yoz> Seveas, any other suggestion?
<vitriol> but i currently don't have the right broadcom inf file either :)
<jbn> Hello people. Anyone have quick fix for an apt that gives me 'bus error'?
<jbn> *have a
<Seveas> yoz, restart, login, and don't kill ssh-agent but paste the output of ps f -e on the pastebin
<hopeng> anyone here have tried to install OS X on non mac system ?
<c0rrupt_> use chocolate
<Seveas> jbn, bus error means faulty memory or buggy program
<siwy> hi all
<yoz> Seveas, ok.. here we go..
<Seveas> given that apt is stable and does not cause bus errors, check your memory
<deacon> ok, Nevermind.  Apparently I'm more of a twit than I realized.  I was NOT in the correct directory.  Sorry, my bad.
<deacon> It's working now
<jbn> Seveas, that's bothersome. But thanks for the heads up.
<MFen> anyone have subversion 1.2 debs?
<MFen> for hoary..
<Nemlah> hello all
<MFen> i'm trying to compile it from sources in badger, but it i have a problem
<Nemlah> i have one quick question
<MFen> * subversion requires apache2-prefork-dev
<vitriol> how do you get badger?
<vitriol> just update sources.list?
<Nemlah> when is the next ubuntu release due?
<MFen> * apache2-prefork-dev requires libtool (>=1.5)
<crimsun> Nemlah: October
<vitriol> or do you have to do something else too
<hopeng> i wonder why gentoo fans larger than ubuntu ? i never tried gentoo os tho
<Nemlah> thanks
<Nemlah> have fun
<deacon> Thanks Seveas
<theeil> can you use dd to burn an iso to floppy?
<MFen> * subversion requires libtool (< 1.5)
<Nemlah> and thanks for ubuntu..
<Nemlah> :)
<crimsun> vitriol: Breezy has a kernel issue at the moment; please don't dist-upgrade.
<MFen> so, has anyone built the debs?
<vitriol> crimsun: kernel issues such as?
<crimsun> vitriol: if you use lvm, you will not be able to boot.
<darkheart> theeil Burn an iso to floppy? You mean 600 floppies?
<vitriol> crimsun: i don't use the generic x86 kernel and i don't use lvm either
<Seveas> MFen, soon
<setite> !limewire
<ubotu> I guess limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<theeil> darkheart: it's 40 some KB
<vitriol> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<MFen> Seveas: you're building it now?
<topyli> vitriol: it's not ready i just upgraded one box today, and it doesn't seem ready for production yet
<darkheart> theeil And it's an iso file?
<vitriol> topyli: does it use kernel 2.6.12?
<hotxSAUCE> amule is on the same network as dc++ right?
<topyli> vitriol: yes
<Seveas> MFen, ah, won't work on a hoary system...
<vitriol> my ati chipset is better supported in that kernel
<theeil> darkheart: yes (right now .iso.gz)
<vitriol> topyli: thats why i'm considering upgrading
<MFen> Seveas: :(
<deacon> Ok, Next question...
<Seveas> sorry
<MFen> don't tease me like that
<darkheart> hotxSAUCE aMule uses the donkey network. What does DC++ use?
<topyli> vitriol: upgrade the kernel rather
<vitriol> topyli: there's no 2.6.12 kernel in hoary
<vitriol> topyli: only 2.6.10.x and 2.6.11.x
<bodhi> when i try to upgrade my hoary, some packages are blocked
<topyli> vitriol: no, you'd have to roll your own
<Seveas> vitriol, only 2.6.10
<darkheart> theeil What exactly is it? I'm not sure what the outcome would be of a dd..I guess it would work though, something to try.
<deacon> How do I get my NETWORKED windows shares to show up.  IE: those that are shared out on a Windows PC elsewhere on my network?
<Seveas> 2.6.11 haory packages are not meant to be used
<vitriol> Seveas: i'm running a 2.6.11 kernel in hoary
<Seveas> 2.6.11 haory packages are not meant to be used <--
<theeil> darkheart: memtest bootable
<Seveas> they are broken and known to be buggy
<vitriol> Linux solstice 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8 #1 Fri Feb 11 14:45:56 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vitriol> Seveas: this kernel is working *very* well for me
<darkheart> theeil Yeah, I guess try it. Don't forget to untar it first.
<vitriol> Seveas: it fixed my DMA issues
<MFen> hey, the new service manager in badger looks cool
<Seveas> vitriol, you're in luck then :)
<hotxSAUCE> what happen to the guy who made linux??? is he super rich now?
<vitriol> Seveas: yeah :)
<Seveas> MFen, yeah, it's nice
<theeil> darkheart: i don't really know how to use dd tho...
<Seveas> hotxSAUCE, he's still working on it and not that rich
<vitriol> !breezy upgrade
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, vitriol
<Seveas> osdl.org/~torvalds/
<yoz> Seveas, I did.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1304
<Seveas> hmm
* vitriol *shakes fist @ ubotu*
<deacon> hotxSAUCE, that would be Linux Torvalds.  He works for OSDN labs now, and is well of, but not super rich'
<darkheart> theeil Well, that's something you'll have to look up =) try 'man dd' and googling info for it.
<hopeng> inf: ubuntu is eeeeviiiiil <--- on #gentoo
<deacon> err, Linus.
<hopeng> lol
<deacon> doh
<farsawoos> http://www.purepwnage.com
<darkheart> theeil It's pretty simple in concept, but there are a lot of switches you can use with the dd command.
<fraggsta> Linux == Communism.  Discuss.
<farsawoos> lol
<Seveas> fraggsta, highly offtopic in here
<Seveas> move that to another channel
<Kyral> !lart fraggsta
* ubotu urinates on fraggsta
<farsawoos> rofl
<Seveas> Kyral, ...
<deacon> fraggsta = offtopicman.  discuss. lol.
<Kyral> sorry
<Seveas> deacon, ...
<topyli> MS = capitalism. do not discuss
<deacon> sorry.
<rosa> somebody can tell me how to check my cpu temperature : hddtemp.?
<hopeng> lol hotxSAUCE
<fraggsta> rosa: lmsensors and xsensors
<hopeng> hotxSAUCE: why is ubuntu evil ? <-- on #gentoo
<Seveas> rosa, gkrellm+gdesklets are a nice interface to it
<yoz> Seveas, anything strange there?
<Seveas> rosa, otherwise prowse through /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<Random_Sindrom> 9
<Random_Sindrom> kli9uoi
<deacon> Hoestly, I really do want to know how I can mount a windows smb network share under /mnt so Amarok can stream the files.
<Random_Sindrom> 89988888888888888888888888888888888888
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Random_Sindrom!*@*]  by Seveas
<luis_> Good Afternoon Everyone...  Is it possible someone could lend me a hand with installing an RPM file?
<MFen> !
<apokryphos> Random_Sindrom: you are indeed sooo random
<fraggsta> as long as your motherboard has lmsensors supported drivers, it's pretty nice
<Kyral> I hit the wrong button
<apokryphos> :|
<bunniears> apokryphos: figured it out lol
<Seveas> deacon, places -> connect to server or places -> network should work
<fraggsta> though I can't trust my board's sensors (I think they're very inaccurate)
<apokryphos> bunniears: cool, what was it?
<stratovarius> hey
<bunniears> apokryphos: well i tried going to my lan address http://192.168.2.101/testphp.php and it worked fine :O?
<stratovarius> does someone tell me how can I transfer files on a removible device?
<deacon> Seveas, yes, that allows me to mount it to the desktop, but Amarok cannot search that to add to it's playlist, nor can xmms play off it.
<reiki> I have a 160GB drive and bios only sees half of it. Is there a way to have grub load with drive parms like you can with lilo? FEED it cylinders, heads, sectors with parm "linear" ?
<luis_> It's the Jive Messenger server from Here: http://www.jivesoftware.org/downloads.jsp
<gunder> hello
<Seveas> deacon, ah, ok, I created another utility for that
<apokryphos> bunniears: weird... doesn't make much sense. It should work from localhost
<topyli> fraggsta: too hot for you? :)
<ztonzy> hi apokryphos
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<Seveas> run that as root to add a samba share to /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey
<fraggsta> topyli: no, it just claims my case temp is hotter than my CPU :/
<bunniears> apokryphos: maybe because i have something running on the network?
<topyli> heh
<knowledge> Seveas: will that work for my situation as well?
<deacon> Ahhh..  Most excellent!  Thank you again kind sir!
* yoz sighs
<bunniears> apokryphos: doesnt matter though
<apokryphos> ok
<ztonzy> apokryphos, have you ever heard of Gedit dissapearing from the menu?
<topyli> Seveas: another scipt? you should have a web page for them
<Seveas> yoz, where diy you move the 90ssh-agent file to?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: in kde or gnome?
<topyli> probably do too :)
<Seveas> topily strip the filename from the url :)
* topyli sees a page
<ztonzy> apokryphos, gnome... Program --> (lowest submenu where calculator also is)
<topyli> ooh!
<apokryphos> ztonzy: no idea I'm afraid; I use kde :P
<yoz> Seveas, I didn't it's still in Xsession.d but I was wondering there is no ssh-agent..
<Seveas> hehe
<apokryphos> ztonzy: just off for a bit of a sleep now before work; catch you later :)
<rosa> where do i punch in  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<Seveas> yoz, you need to move it outside that folder :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ok...this is 2nd time that it happened to me...
<Seveas> all files in that folder are sourced :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ok...take care
<bunniears> apokryphos: does FF have cache?
<fraggsta> back on topic again, what the hell has happened to the backports project?  Hoary isn't being updated much and i hardly ever get any updates through backports mirrors
<yoz> Seveas, should I move it outside and paste again?
<luis_> How do I install an RPM in Ubuntu? It seems rpms are not compatible with debian based distributions?
<Seveas> yoz, move it outside and reboot :)
<Seveas> luis_, try to find a .deb if possible
<fraggsta> luis_: Alien.
<yoz> Seveas, ok.. brb
<Seveas> if not: use alien
<deacon> ok, AFK for a bit, have to step out
<luis_> Fraggsta: It said something about Alien, but I couldn't find any information on how to use it. Does it come with the normal ubuntu install?
<LinuxJones> luis_, alot of packages are available for download via the apt repos, what are you trying to install ?
<fraggsta> luis_: you'd probably have to apt-get it, but using alien should be a last resort
<Seveas> luis_, yes it is you can use 'alien filename.rpm'
<luis_> Seaveas: not available as a .deb from the developers...
<Seveas> luis_, what are you installing? (just curious)
<c0rrupt_> a life
<eventualbuddha> i have a service i want to run at startup. i know that i write a script for it, put it in /etc/init.d/, but i'm not sure about after that. help?
<luis_> How do I send a message directly to someone, please? -)
<c0rrupt_> type
<c0rrupt_> /msg
<Seveas> eventualbuddha, sudo update-rc.d defaults your_name
<luis_> thanks
<Seveas> (your_name = the name of the script)
<LinuxJones> eventualbuddha, update-rc.d scriptname defaults     it will add to runlevels 2-5
<eventualbuddha> LinuxJones, Seveas: thanks, will try now
<c0rrupt_> higgatus figgitus
<LinuxJones> luis_, what program is it ?
<setite> hey.. i need to find the windows media player 9 codec...
<DanteAlighieri> c0rrupt_: Sword in the stone?
<setite> i read that i can use crossover office to run the plugin
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> yea
<LinuxJones> luis_, ahh
<c0rrupt_> when you loo under those rocks and plants and take a glance
<c0rrupt_> at those fancy ants, maybe you'll just.
<c0rrupt_> try a few
<topyli> LinuxJones: the upgrade went well. the system is a bit b0rken though :)
<LinuxJones> topyli, openoffice2 won't install and ther are some keyboard stuff broken
<c0rrupt_> i got the magic stick
<QMario> Seveas, are you still here?
<Seveas> QMario, no this is just my answering machine
<QMario> Seveas, okay.
<pax> hehe
<topyli> LinuxJones: i did install ooo and my keyboard happened to work. just some things i actually use are broken :)
<Alakala> LinuxJones did you find anything about the usb-modules? (For booting my usb-hd)
<Seveas> QMario, 'sup?
<QMario> Seveas, what I meant by icon editor, was a program that can create unique icons for others programs.
<Seveas> QMario, ah!
<Seveas> like a drawing program
<LinuxJones> Alakala, sorry I had to go do a few things Seveas can probably help you...he's smart :)
<QMario> You know how GAIM has the yellow image as its icon? Something similar to that.
<funkyHat> "Error: ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program"
<funkyHat> i thought alsa was supposed to allow more than one program to connect? :(
<Seveas> QMario, inkscape is a nice drawing program
<Alakala> LinuxJones ok, thanks anyway.
<QMario> Seveas, okay.
<Alakala> Seveas I've got an usb-hd (No specific brand, just a maxtor-hd on a random case) which I installed Ubuntu on. GRUB on the main disk (Windows-disk) and it didin't find /dev/console and pivot_root and then of course, kernel panicked. What should I do?
<theeil> is there a way to install the base system and install packages from the cd after booting the system?
<yoz> Seveas, I did move it outside.. rebooted.. and it freezed again.. I had to move it back, reboot, restart gdm 4 times  and kill ssh-agent again in order to make it start gnome. here the output of ps f -e after I moved ssh-agent out of Xsession.d: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1305
* yoz is about to give up
<zerboxx> Does Limewire run well under linux?
<Seveas> yoz, are you logged in now?
<yyc747> is there an easy way to open ports on the default ubuntu firewall after install?
<yoz> Seveas, yes I am.
<Seveas> (I have a tiny little clue)
<Seveas> do a ps f -e now and paste it too
<theeil> zerboxx it needs java
<yoz> Seveas, ok hold on..
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: tiny little?
<hybrid_goth> thats quiet small
<ALoHa> yay, trackballs works
<oonoon> hi, how can i get the ultimate help from ubuntu staff from a prob nobody managed to get through ?
<zerboxx> theeil: And since I have java, it's all good? :)
* quiet is NOT small
<douglas> my openoffice2 fonts show up as gibberish and I can't use the Suite because of it? HELP!
<funkyHat> ok, i've discovered the problem, esd keeps starting up somehow and hogging the device. as long as esd isn't loaded, all my sound works no problem.
<hybrid_goth> quiet: lol
<quiet> :)
<theeil> zerboxx: should be ;) i use bittorrent though
<funkyHat> can someone tell me how to stop esd from ever loading?
<Seveas> funkyHat, then let your program use esd
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: we are the closes to "ubuntu staff" as for tech support
<zerboxx> theeil: Oh me too, but sometimes I want to find older things which aren't in torrent form
<quiet> funkyHat, sudoapt-get remove esd ??
<funkyHat> Seveas, esd has a 1 second + delay
<Determinist> grrr, anyone good with the GIMP here?
<Seveas> funkyHat, system -> prefs -> sound -> enable sound server startup
<Stompey00> any one know of a good ext modem to use with hoary? I recently loaded it on an older machine of mine, but it has an internal win modem. I have been  looking for a controller based model and bought a diamond supra express external but i hear it has firmware and drivers and won't support linux. If anyone knows a way i can make the diamond work it'd be appreciated. If not does anyone know of...
<Stompey00> ...another brand or model that does work
<Seveas> make sure it is off
<theeil> zerboxx: i know what you mean, i would guess that limewire is the best p2p client for linux (if it works)
<dannyu502> Seveas: Im back!!! :-D
<zerboxx> theeil: I'll let you know in a few minutes :D
<theeil> zerboxx: great
* Seveas runs
<rob_p> yyc747:  There is no default firewall on Ubuntu.
<hybrid_goth> theeil: doesnt limewire us java?
<theeil> hybrid_goth: we just said that ;)
<DrDabbles> Anybody in here know where I can get IEEE 1003.1 freely? I'm not a professor, engineer, or a rich man...so I'd kinda like to get the information freely.
<yoz> Seveas, there we go: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1306
<dannyu502> Seveas: I just moved my computer downstairs so I can do all the crap on Ubuntu because now I am on the internet through Ethernet/
<funkyHat> Seveas, system sounds are playing through alsa
<hybrid_goth> theeil: i was asking
<hybrid_goth> i didnt remember
<hybrid_goth> ;-)
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : so, who's the ultimate specialist ; i've got a prob with my nvidia that hasn't been solved (also tried the linuxquestions.org forums, with many views, but no single useful reply)
<Doonz> if i have a directory created by root whats the command to allow everyone to do things to it?
<Seveas> chmod 777 /path/to/dir
<darkheart> lol
<theeil> hybrid_goth: well it does, it is ret really true that it is "for" linux as java IS a platform, but there may be a linux installer
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: well just ask the question and if there is no help here try google or http://ubuntu.com/wiki
<equex_> i'd wish my keyboard was functioning properly.. why on earth is keypresses getting stuck in the buffer and repeated endlessly for seconds, minutes.. people say nvidia is well supported on linux, but it seems only that applies to graphics cards or what ? i have a nforce2 chipset.. please help... a computer without even a functioning keyboard is a defunct one :(
<Doonz> thanx sv eas
<hybrid_goth> theeil: ah i am not a java fan
<Seveas> yoz, somehow esd is bugging, if you look at the outputs: where it fails esd is not yet loaded, where it works, esd is
<hybrid_goth> equex_: who said nvidia was well supported?
<gigaclon> can some one help me with a compiling problem?
<Seveas> yoz, try diabling esd
<hybrid_goth> gigaclon: just ask ;)
<Seveas> gigaclon, please be a bit more specific
<yoz> Seveas, hmm what's esd and how would I disable it?
<equex_> hybrid_goth: everyone that happened to be listening when i complained about ATI
<theeil> hybrid_goth: i don't even have it set up, but i may try again if limewire works well
<eventualbuddha> LinuxJones: how would i implement the stop/restart commands? do you have a script recommendation i should look at?
<dannyu502> What is the command to see the contents of a directory?
<hybrid_goth> equex_: all i have heard is that ATI is better support. thats what is in this iBook and it worked ootb
<meuserj|work> eventualbuddha, /etc/init.d/skeleton
<hybrid_goth> theeil: too demanding for me. java that is
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : i googled and ubuntu-wikied a little time ago :-) ; i've got a blank screen when i launch gnome (but it disappears after a few seconds); i see the nvidia logo, so the driver seems to be well installed (also the FPS considerably increased) ; but i can't leave gnome, otherwise i get the blank screen but this time, permanently
<hybrid_goth> dannyu502: ls
<gigaclon> when I when to do ./configure I got "No OpenGL library found"
<Seveas> yoz, esd is the sound server
<Seveas> yoz, system -> prefs -> sound -> enable sound server startup
<zerboxx> theeil: Seems to work nicely
<Seveas> make sure it is off
<LinuxJones> eventualbuddha, you have to code your script for those parameters that are passed to launch the script
<gigaclon> eventualbuddha, nice name
<Doonz> Seveas is there a away to make all the files inside of that folder readable by all users?
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: the binary driver correct?
<Seveas> chmod -R a+r /path/to/folder
<eventualbuddha> i understand that, but i mean... i have a binary that runs as a daemon. how do i stop it?
<yoz> Seveas, oh makes sense now.. I unchecked sound server startup
<LinuxJones> eventualbuddha, look at some of the scripts in /etc/init.d most will have the code you need.
<Doonz> or mebbe how can i make it so that the source dir belongs to a normal user not root??
<yyc747> ubuntu has a firewall by default, right?
<eventualbuddha> LinuxJones: thanks
<c0rrupt_> nien!
<rob_p> yyc747:  No!
<Seveas> yoz, then try rebooting to see whether my clue worked
<hybrid_goth> yyc747: nope
<hybrid_goth> c0rrupt_: lol
<yoz> Seveas, ok.. brb! ;) there again!
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<theeil> zerboxx: cool, it's nice to use a p2p client for small downloads, but it's a bother to install java on gentoo (i'm trying to get ubuntu for my other computer)
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : i'm pretty sure of that
<yyc747> rob_p: sorry, I didn't see your last reply
<c0rrupt_> firewalls are useless ;)
<rob_p> yyc747:  No prob :-)
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: and you installed just like said in the wiki?
<zerboxx> theeil: Ah, took me a while to get it for ubuntu, but once I got it it's a piece of cake
<hybrid_goth> c0rrupt_: lol tripwire is fun
<stianj> anyone running Breezy, which does not get: "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed" for just about every gnome-app?
<c0rrupt_> i need a graphical firewall
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<hybrid_goth> bah
<c0rrupt_> i just contridicted myself
<hybrid_goth> yea
<rob_p> c0rrupt_:  there's always firestarter...
<LinuxJones> c0rrupt_, firestarter
<c0rrupt_> good?
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<oonoon> hybrid_goth: i followed every single word written there
<yyc747> I'm planning to run a small HTTP server, but no one outside my subnet can access it... I thought, until recently, that this was due to my firewall, but now I'm not sure what's causing it... any advice?
<gigaclon> hybrid_goth,  when I when to do ./configure I got "No OpenGL library found"
<LinuxJones> c0rrupt_, it's fine for basic stuff yeah
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: hmm and then it worked
<hybrid_goth> gigaclon: have the lib?
<jesper> Hi..  are the Live-CD's shipped by "shipit" generally broken?
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: but what did you do to make it go to the blank screen?
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : kind of, but i see that there're many probs around that
<hybrid_goth> jesper: ah no
<rob_p> yyc747:  Probably your router or something.
<cute_bettong> how to find a list of installed apps
<Seveas> jesper, no
<gigaclon> hybrid_goth, dunno whats the package name?
<eventualbuddha> LinuxJones: oohhhhh, start-stop-daemon is not specific to lighttpd. okay that makes a lot of sense
<Seveas> cute_bettong, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstaleld
<hybrid_goth> gigaclon: no idea
<Seveas> cute_bettong, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstalled
<Doonz> Seveas cant seem to get those files to be availible to other users they are still locked
<hybrid_goth> apt-cache search OpenGL lib
<oonoon> hybrith_goth : switching on the computer ; this blank screen replaces the last command lines i used to see before gnome starts
<Seveas> Doonz, is it on a windows partition perhaps?
<LinuxJones> eventualbuddha, ;)
<darkheart> gigaclon It's probably libmesa
<Doonz> nope
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: what is your run level?
<jesper> I was just reading: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/38907
<Doonz> how do i change the owner of a dir chown user dir?
<hybrid_goth> yes
<jesper> Which could indicate some trouble..
<Doonz> k
<yyc747> rob_p: port forwarding is set up
<hybrid_goth> Doonz: for more try man chown
<jak> hi. is there a ubuntu kernel-source-package or do i have to download the kernel from kernel.org? THX
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : 2
<rob_p> yyc747:  Is your ISP blocking inbound to port 80?
<Seveas> jak, linux-source-2.6.10
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: so thge gui doesnt start up w/out startx
<Seveas> (that's the name of the package)
<hybrid_goth> rob_p: whats the chances of that?
<D-N-S> plz guys i'm a slackware user and i suggested to use ubuntu but i wanna knows if  ubuntu is gui (kde) or it's like slackware
<yyc747> rob_p: I'm running it on 8080, actually
<jak> Seveas: thx
<hybrid_goth> D-N-S: what ever you plz
<Seveas> D-N-S, Ubuntu can use KDE as well as no GUI at all
<rob_p> hybrid_goth:  Quite high, actually!  Many ISPs are now doing this to prevent their users from running http servers.
<hybrid_goth> hmm
<hybrid_goth> weird
<Seveas> these isp's suck :)
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : i dont understand what you've just said ; i actually uninstalled the drivers, and i'm now on runlevel 2 and everything works fine, except the 3d acceleration
<hybrid_goth> lol yea
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: do you *need* 3d?
<Doonz>  chown -c schwyl /glftpd/site
<Doonz> that look right?
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : i dont like much this question :-) in the near future, i would need it
<hybrid_goth> if schwyl is a user yes
<rob_p> yyc747:  I see.  Sounds like your port forwarding is not working properly.
<Seveas> Doonz, if you want to make /glftpd/site be owned by schwyl: yes
<Doonz> hmm
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: hmm
<Doonz> keeps saying the root is still onwer
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: my opion what till then maybe they will have better drivers
<Seveas> sudo chown
<Seveas> ...
<hybrid_goth> sudo it
<dannyu502> Anyone have the Wiki Link for the setting up Ndiswrapper???????
<yyc747> rob_p: any idea why that would be?  it has worked properly in the past
<Doonz> oh lol
<Doonz> my bad sorry
<oonoon> hybrid_goth : bah, that's weird, my card is not that new
<meuserj|work> oonoon, what card is it?
<hybrid_goth> oonoon: hmm but the linux game is
<dannyu502> Anyone have the Wiki Link for the setting up Ndiswrapper???????
<LinuxJones> dannyu502, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dannyu502> thanks
<Seveas> !wiki ndiswrapper
<D-N-S> what is the packege manger for V
<D-N-S> ubuntu
<rob_p> yyc747:  Do you have a way to verify that external connections to your network on port 8080 are failing?
<hybrid_goth> apt
<meuserj|work> apt/deb
<Seveas> synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/kpackagemanager/kynaptic
<hybrid_goth> D-N-S: dpkg and apt is a front end and synaptic is a graphical frontend to it
<meuserj|work> D-N-S, same as debian
<D-N-S> does it suppport RPM  or .tar.gz
<hybrid_goth> synaptic makes life too easy
<oonoon> meuserj|work : geforce FX Go 5700
<hybrid_goth> D-N-S: alien
<meuserj|work> D-N-S, .deb
<hybrid_goth> D-N-S: you alien it to a .deb
<D-N-S> lol
<D-N-S> ok
<meuserj|work> oonoon, what driver version?
<Seveas> D-N-S, native packages are .deb, tgz and rpm are supported with alien (like others said)
<setite> fuck.. it should be illegal for ms to disallow firefox to have a windows mp9 plugin for linux
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Stompey00_> Hoping for some help
<setite> nah its bs that tehy have a windows plug.. and a mac one.. but no linux one
<Sav> Hi, im woundering how my filesysten should look like, now i hade choosen "/ ext3 30gb" and "swap 0.5gb", any recomendation to do an other way?
<meuserj|work> setite, try the mplayer plugin... it will work with most.. but not quite all.
<setite> and i cant use crossover office
<hybrid_goth> setite: numbers man
<oonoon> meuserj|work : glub, last one 1.0-7676 (also tried older versions)
<setite> because wmp9 requires internet to boot
<setite> well shit lemme try cedega
<Stompey00_> cant anyone recommend an external serial modem that hoary will auto detect
<hybrid_goth> !coc
<Seveas> Sav, looks good
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<yoz> Seveas, that was it. it starts fine now.. though without sound =)
<Seveas> Stompey00, serial modems should always work...
<meuserj|work> oonoon, I think you mean 7667....
<lucaz> why totem dont play avi or mpg files?
<Seveas> yoz, try to find an alsa+dmix tutorial or wait for breezy
<Seveas> lucaz, it might need additional codecs
<yyc747> rob_p: no, I don't have any way of verifying I can't connect, other than what other people have already told me
<Stompey00_> i bought a diamond supra express that said it was linux compatible but it has no drivers and i dont know how to set it up
<Seveas> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> Stompey00_, the trick is that it needs no drivers
<meuserj|work> lucaz, install gstreamer8.0-ffmpeg
<humbolt> what software can I use to incrementally backup several machines (including windows clients) to a harddisk and from there to a tape afterwards? the most important part of course, is easy restoration of files.
<Stompey00> ok
<Seveas> Stompey00, simply connect it to COM1
<yoz> Seveas, good to know what the issue is ;) I'm gonna enable it, and start my lappy by killing the shit ;)
<shammy>  I'm trying to install phoenix, and i installed the rpm with alien but when i try to run it i get: phoenix: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but i've already ran the command apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search libpng.so.2. What can I do to get the file I need?
<Seveas> the modem is then /dev/ttyS0
<Stompey00> just plug it in then?
<oonoon> meuserj|work : no, 7676
<yoz> Seveas, thanks alot for your help!
<Seveas> yoz, yw :)
<lucaz> how can I look which codecs are installed?
<Seveas> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> ^-- lucaz
<Seveas> read that
<pepsi> so ubuntu has the 2.6.12 kernel down pat?
<yyc747> rob_p: I just tested it with a free shell account, and it isn't working
<ironuckles> WTF do I do when I keep getting "broken package" errors?!
<pepsi> debian's 2.6.12 is broken for me
<LinuxJones> shammy, libpng2 is available for download but libpng3 may be removed if you install it
<Seveas> ironuckles, paste a complete error message on the pasatebin please
<ironuckles> I did, but meanwhile what do I do?
<meuserj|work> oonoon, ah.. there has been an updated driver since I installed the other day... your card SHOULD work.  I have a 6200 which works with 7667..  not sure what your problem is.
<Seveas> ironuckles, what is the url to the errormessage?
<eventualbuddha> okay, installed the init.d script, but now when i run /etc/init.d/tracd start it spits out the tracd usage message like it received no input, but i used OPTS= with -- $OPTS as an argument to start-stop-daemon
<oonoon> meuserj|work, me too, it's weird that the driver seems to work fine, and i can't quit gnome anymore
<ironuckles> Seveas: I don't know, I posted this yesterday, where do I find the url?
<shammy> LinuxJones, ok, I have libpng2 installed, but now it says phoenix: cannot connect to x server
<rob_p> yyc747:  Is the connection dropped and thus causing a long timeout, or it it closed with a tcp reset and you get disconnected right away?
<Seveas> ironuckles, paste it again ;)
<LinuxJones> shammy, what is phoenix ?
<dannyu502> Can anyone help me mount my windows partition?
<deacon> Seveas, I seem to be getting some unusual errors using that Samba mounting script.
<yyc747> rob_p: I can't tell... I just get "permission denied"
<ironuckles> ok
<Seveas> (this reminds me: I should build a search function for it)
<rob_p> yyc747:  what is the IP address?
<yyc747> rob_p: probably the reset, because it happens almost instantaneously
<Seveas> deacon, I'd like to know the complete output, paste it on a pastebin or in a private chat
<ironuckles> brb
<dannyu502> Seveas: Mounting my windows partition with winmac-fstab didnt work
<eventualbuddha> i am a dumbass
<sartas> hey: whats wrong? rythmbox cant import 40 gb music... heh, is it just the app?
<dannyu502> winmac_fstab****
<c0rrupt_> do
* eventualbuddha sighs
<c0rrupt_> mk dir /mnt/windows
<c0rrupt_> mkdir
<Seveas> dannyu502, what went wrong?
<Sav> Hi, im woundering how my filesysten should look like, now i have choosen "/ ext3 30gb" and "swap 0.5gb", any recomendation to do an other way?
<Alinux>  ?
<c0rrupt_> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1/ /mnt/windows
<Seveas> Sav, looks good
<sartas> hey: whats wrong? rythmbox cant import 40 gb music... heh, is it just the app?..
<dannyu502> Seveas, I'm not sure. It seemed to have worked but now when i reboot my computer i check the mnt directory and it is empty
<Seveas> Alinux, don't use weird characters
<sartas> please tell ..
<Seveas> dannyu502, /media/
<Sav> Seveas ok thnxx
<shammy> LinuxJones, It's  Phoenix Object Basic, it's fully implemented BASIC with a simple GUI maker and some other good features
<deacon> ok, private caht offered
<Seveas> and rebooting is not neccessary :)
<deacon> err, chat
<dannyu502> seveas, ok I will check
<Seveas> deacon, no dcc, just /msg
<LinuxJones> shammy, did you enable the root account on your ubuntu machine ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %erik!*@*]  by Seveas
<sartas> hey? cant rythmbox import 40gb?
<deacon> Oh.  I really need to brush up on my IRC
<shammy> LinuxJones, no I haven't. I forget the command.. something like set root passwd?
* Decadent kalinixtaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Decadent!*@*]  by Seveas
<LinuxJones> shammy, yeah don't do that
<eventualbuddha> k, figured that out. now, tracd doesn't seem to have a daemon option. how do i make it act like a daemon? appending &?
<Madpilot> sartas: I had trouble with Rythymbox importing less than that. try Muine instead
<sartas> Muine?
<Madpilot> !info muine
<ubotu> muine: (Simple playlist based music player), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.2-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 246 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<kmaraas> jdub, evening
<selinium> Wow Seveas, could you help any more people? :)
<shammy> LinuxJones, oh, ok. any idea what I can do then?
<sartas> Madpilot: but i like rythmbox more.. is it the same layout?
<dannyu502> seveas, this is what i got: dannyu502@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -i /media/98 GB Disk (sda1)/Linksys Driver/WUSB54G_20040903/Drivers/WUSB54Gv1.inf
<dannyu502> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Seveas> selinium, probably :)
<nox> hi how do i install this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17775&PHPSESSID=f6093d6c3e7f00228e7477eb3fd1349f
<meuserj|work> sartas, what problem are you having with RB importing music?
<Madpilot> sartas: pretty much the same - except it works for me, unlike Rythymbox...
<kmaraas> so, how do I get a 5.04 system onto the bleeding edge of ubuntuness?
<Seveas> dannyu502, ndiswrapper -i "/media/..."
<Seveas> use "  "
<ekimus> hi, i just found that the mezzo packages from symphony os are available to install. has anyone tried them yet?
<dannyu502> ok
<LinuxJones> shammy, oh man that's an odd problem for Ubuntu, can you >> sudo phoenix << to see if it works ?
<selinium> Seveas: did you get the time to have a look at compiling wammu?
<nox> i have a .tar.gz file, and i opened it and i have 2 python scripts and one ".theme" file. how do i open it ?
<Seveas> nox, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<nox> thanx Seveas
<selinium> Anyone here had any experience with usb sound cards?
<selinium> Anyone here had any experience with usb sound cards/headphones
<sartas> meuserj: i need to import 40 gb. the damn app just shuts down and when i open itve only imported like 200mg
<shammy> LinuxJones, same problem :/
<Seveas> selinium, thanks for the reminder, my build system got fubar, can you give me the url again?
<sartas> *200mb
<D-N-S> is there's a help book or docs for Ubuntu
<D-N-S> ?
<thewarmachine> hello folks
<Seveas> D-N-S, wiki.ubuntu.com
<D-N-S> and where i can find it ??
<meuserj|work> sartas, I've had problems like that when I had some bad files....
<D-N-S> ok
<sartas> Madpilot: where do i find that Muine then?
<sartas> synaptic wont find it..
<Seveas> you might need to enable universe
<Madpilot> sartas: it's in the repos - you'll need universre/mulitverse enabled
<sartas> ive already done that..
<meuserj|work> sartas, are you on amd64?
<D-N-S> it's on line !
<eventualbuddha> no daemonize on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> shammy, sometimes you have problems when using alien to convert a .rpm .
<sartas> yup
<D-N-S> any one have it as a pdf or rar
<D-N-S> ??
<sartas> amd64  3000+
<dannyu502> seveas, Now I got: root@ubuntu:/home/dannyu502 # ndiswrapper -i "/media/98 GB Disk (sda1)/Linksys Driver/WUSB54G_20040903/Drivers/WUSB54Gv1"
<dannyu502> sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dannyu502> sh: -c: line 0: `basename /media/98 gb disk (sda1)/linksys driver/wusb54g_20040903/drivers/wusb54gv1'
<dannyu502> sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dannyu502> sh: -c: line 0: `dirname /media/98 GB Disk (sda1)/Linksys Driver/WUSB54G_20040903/Drivers/WUSB54Gv1'
<dannyu502> ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<dannyu502> Installing
<meuserj|work> sartas, then no muine for you... mono is needed and there are no amd64 mono packages right now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dannyu502!*@*]  by Seveas
<LinuxJones> shammy, python is already installed on your system :D
<Madpilot> sartas: you're out of luck, I think. Muine depends on Mono, not sure if there's mono for AMD64
<sartas> T_T
<sartas> what to do then?
<sartas> i need a app like iTunes..
<meuserj|work> sartas, find the bad files and remove them.
<nox> Seveas, since when you have an op in here? :)
<shammy> LinuxJones, heh, but i don't know any python
<Karhuton> I have a TAR file of size 7.3 GB. After extracting the directory only contains 4.1GB of files (according to Nautilus)
<thewarmachine> I am currently using enlightenment dr17 and I was wondering why my applications dont show up?
<ekimus> Seveas: ban? why not just kick him?
<Madpilot> sartas: install the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> dannyu502, never paste in here...
<Seveas> ekimus, I did not ban, just mute
<Seveas> a ban with a % is muting
<sartas> Madpilot: that a little too much work..
<LinuxJones> shammy, apt-get install diveintopython (it's a great tutroial on getting started) basic on Linux will go nowhere when there are much better alternatives.
<equex_> this is slightly offtopic, but i think you guys should see this: http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20050814/bs_prweb/prweb267050&printer=1;_ylt=A86.I1MnPgJDr3MALQU61sIF;_ylu=X3oDMTA3MXN1bHE0BHNlYwN0bWE-
<sartas> Madpilot: isnt there any other app ?
<ekimus> ahh gotta read man irc sometime :)
<eventualbuddha> daemonizer, anyone?
<ironuckles> Seveas: where do I post the error message to?
<phinnaeus> can someone give me a copy of their repositories please
<meuserj|work> sartas, sure... amarok is good
<Madpilot> sartas: no real idea, I just found Muine and it works for me. sorry...
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> Seveas: Only when you have got some time. No rush!    :)    http://www.cihar.com/gammu/python/
<sartas> thanks meuserj ^ ^
<Seveas> ^-- ironuckles
<ironuckles> ok
<meuserj|work> sartas, np
<shammy> LinuxJones, ok I'll try it. but do y ou know of any apps to easily build python GUI's?
<thewarmachine> any clues as to why that happened?
<Madpilot> anyway, must go. later all
<meuserj|work> sartas, I really think your problem is bad files though.... I've hit the same problem with RB...
<MFen> so i'll just ask one more time.. anyone have hoary debs for svn 1.2?
<D-N-S> any one here use mono or dotgnu ??
<D-N-S> plz pm me i need help ??
<MFen> i found this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-46576.html
<phinnaeus> can someone please copy their repositories for me or give me the pastebin url or something
<MFen> but it doesn't work
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> ^-- phinnaeus
<LinuxJones> shammy, boa-constructor is very promising it's using Borland's Delphi as a model for it's functionality (but is still fairly young as a project)
<thewarmachine> can anyone help
<thewarmachine> ?
<meuserj|work> sartas, try out mp3check or checkmp3 to find the bad files.
<phinnaeus> thanks seveas!
<thewarmachine> .
<LinuxJones> shammy, >> http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/Screenshots/   it's available in the universe repo for download already
<sartas> meusjr (damn hard name xD) im gonna do that too..
<WiZu> apokryphos: it's me again, Raymond. I reinstalled Ubuntu (even though you said not to, lol) but it didn't fix my problem. Help? :o. Maybe now that I have a fresh install, and I haven't fiddled with it (only once with the sound problem) it'll work.
<ironuckles> Seveas: Now what? How does this resolve my problem?
<reiki> ok this ain't making sense to me... I stuck a 160GB hard drive on my asus CUSL2C motherboard and it only seems to be seeing 84gigs. 84gigs isn't a bios limit that I know of. If it cut it off at 137 I could understand. Anyone else ever seen this?
<Seveas> ironuckles, did you paste the error on the pastebin?
<Seveas> if so, where?
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu -es
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<ironuckles> Yes
<Seveas> if so, where? <--
<ironuckles> I dont understand
<ironuckles> I just pasted it
<Seveas> where..?
<ofer0> reiki, are you sure that the hard drive is not damaged? what FS you try to use on it?
<ironuckles> into the channel?
<selinium> Seveas: Is midi support coming as standard on Breezy? How would I find out?
<jesper> reiki: dont you have the full size from within linux anyway?
<LinuxJones> reiki, how old is that mobo ?
<thewarmachine> seveas you got a sec
<thewarmachine> ?
<ofer0> LinuxJones, its for P3
<Seveas> thewarmachine, I saw the problem but I don't use E so I don't think I can help
<reiki> ofer0: I just stuck it in the machine and ran the ubuntu installer on it. Then got a grub error. Looked in bios and saw it only at about 84gigs in size
<Seveas> selinium, dunno
<LinuxJones> ofer0, oh
<ofer0> reiki, ok. who is the manufactor, and what model ?
<selinium> Seveas: So you don't know everything :)
<thewarmachine> lol
<Seveas> selinium, ssstt!
<Seveas> selinium, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<Seveas> check there
<luis_> I'm trying to copy a file from a windows 2000 machine to an ubuntu directory, but get an "Invalid Parameters" error - how can I get past this?
<selinium> Seveas: cheers :) ya know i'm joking, right? :)
<Seveas>  /kill selinium
<Seveas> :p
* selinium cowers in a corner
<ekimus> where is something like /etc/init.d/local in ubuntu?
<reiki> ofer0: it a western digital caviar... 160gb... model is like wd1600jbrt I think... I know it's 1600jb something
<c0rrupt_> im having a prob with nessus
<c0rrupt_> the nessusd is running
<c0rrupt_> but i cannot connect to it
<Seveas> ekimus, yo can create it :)
<ofer0> reiki, check it`s jumpers
<sartas> meuserj|work: how do i use mp3check? i tried mp3check /home/sartas/music/* but it didnt work..
<reiki> ofer0: the drive has no cyl/head info on it that I could see last night. It just says LBA. So I set the bios drive selection to LBA
<sanemadman> Hey jaded
<reiki> ofer0: all jumpers removed as it was the only drive in the system and that's the setting for master... no slave present
<theeil> ubuntu sounds a lot like debian to me, can anyone fill me in on what is different?
<Seveas> theeil: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<ofer0> reiki, the only solution is to check it on another computer, and see if its damaged
<sanemadman> I have an issue setting up a wifi card - any help is appricated
<decaf> theeil: nice people, no snob devs
<kozz> do Kamion usually hang here?
<Seveas> kozz, no
<Seveas> what do you need him for?
<theeil> decaf: that's nice ;)
<kozz> he had a Pegasos package on his hopepage as I understood, just wanted a word with him
<ParisizZZ> Hmm
<ekimus> Seveas: nothing there by default? i thought it had something already. didn't wan't to pollute the system :)
<Karhuton> Is linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 known to be broken?
<decaf> Karhuton: yes
<sanemadman> I have a broadcom 4306 chipset - windows inf file won't install properly... any suggestions?
<shammy> totem isn't playing anysound, what can i install to play videos?
<decaf> Karhuton: add 'noinotify' boot parameter to kernel, if you really need that kernel
<Karhuton> decaf, I don't - luckily
<Seveas> Karhuton, yes
<Karhuton> Just tried it to get a proper fglrx driver
<Seveas> use 2.6.20 then
<Karhuton> The one from Hoary is way too outdated
<decaf> shammy: packages called gstreamer0.8*<plugins>
<c0rrupt_> is there any reason why i wouldnt be able to connect to my nessusd
<kozz> Seveas: or just a installation kernel, but would be nice to see what he is up to
<zerboxx> Is there an easy way to do multiple renames at once? (make "lower case" into "Upper Case", and remove_those_darn_things)
<shammy> thanls decaf
<deacon> whoops, exited myself all the way to the desktop
<deacon> anyways, thanks again Seveas
<Seveas> deacon, yw :)
<Seveas> I
<Seveas> I'll add a checl for that package in the script :)
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, i was able to connect to my nessusd yesterday but now it doesnt seem to allow me to connect, any ideas why?
<theeil> zerboxx: write yourself a perl script
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, is it running?
<c0rrupt_> the nessusd is running yes
<zerboxx> The_Vox: Doing it the long way it is :D
<c0rrupt_> All plugins loaded
<c0rrupt_> bind() failed : Address already in use
<c0rrupt_> so
<shammy> decaf, I installed gstreamer through apt-get but how can i run it?
<c0rrupt_> thats what happens when i run the nessusd, it shows its already running
<c0rrupt_> tcp        0      0 *:nessus                *:*                     LISTEN
<ofer0> c0rrupt_, ps -e | grep nessus
<ekimus> damn i need less bandwith :)
<c0rrupt_> 6986 ?        00:00:00 nessusd
<ofer0> c0rrupt_, kill 6986
<ofer0> c0rrupt_, and try running it again
<decaf> shammy: totem is the player for gstreamer, packages you installed are plugins of gstreamer media framework. also checkout ubuntu wiki for restricted formats
<zerboxx> theeil: Doing it the long way it is :D
<zerboxx> The_Vox: Sorry, wrong nick
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> that didnt work
<theeil> zerboxx: it should not be *too* hard
<MrPockets> hey, when ever i try to put something on my USB drive, it shows up, but then i unplug it and plug it back in and its not there
<zerboxx> theeil: I may test it out, but not just now :) gotta learn up on pearl first ;)
<c0rrupt_> tcp   0    0 0.0.0.0:1241  0.0.0.0:*      LISTEN
<theeil> zerboxx: i found a pdf book that gives a good intro and is not too long, you can read it in one sitting
<zerboxx> theeil: What's it called?
<c0rrupt_> anymore ideas?
<Runofthemiller85> Q.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu and not having much luck.  When I get to the installation screen, I hit enter.  It shows 'loading vmlinux' and then maybe 'loading initrd', then my computer abruptly shuts off.
<theeil> zerboxx: picking up perl
<theeil> zerboxx:  http://www.ebb.org/PickingUpPerl/
<zerboxx> theeil: Awesome, thanks
<theeil> zerboxx: np
<c0rrupt_> boom boom boom. i want you in my room.
<Seveas> Runofthemiller85, use acpi=off on the command line before hitting enter
<dannyu502_> Seveas, when i do the "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" part it gives me an error inserting ndiswrapper and it tell me the operation is not permited
<kozz> what is the correct url for developers pages? www.ubuntu.com/~nick does not seem to work
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_, thats because you used the wrong drivers
<c0rrupt_> run
<c0rrupt_> ndiswrapper -l
<c0rrupt_> and tell me what it says
<dannyu502_> ok
<VooDoo> alright all?
<c0rrupt_> b000m b000m b000m b0000m
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, it says invalid driver for all 3 i tried
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> what are you trying to use it on
<c0rrupt_> what driver
<c0rrupt_> (chipset)
<dannyu502_> wusb54g
<dannyu502_> I have a linksys wireless G network adaptor
<c0rrupt_> you need to use the inf file for the windows driver
<c0rrupt_> let me find it for you
<dannyu502_> ok
<dannyu502_> how do you find it for me?
<pancho> m.ar
<c0rrupt_> google
<dannyu502_> ooooo
<InitMass> which map are you guys using in here, utf-8 or what?
<Runofthemiller85> Seveas, I tried acpi=off, and the same problem occured.  Are there any other similar commands I can pass before installing?
<Phinite> hello all.
<Seveas> Runofthemiller85, yes
<Seveas> noacpi
<bunniears> hi all again.
<Seveas> noapic
<Phinite> is there a good wiki program that I can use?  I have a site on my ubuntu box and want to put up a wiki on it
<Seveas> or combinations of them
<bunniears> does anyone know how i can find out what distro of debian im running?
<Runofthemiller85> I'll try.  Thanks Seveas
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, I also tried installing wusb54gv1 and wusb54gv2
<eventualbuddha> how do i run a script as a daemon?
<dannyu502_> and got invalid driver for both of them
<cap__> hi
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_,
<dannyu502_> yeah
<c0rrupt_> you neeed to download the driver exe, and extract the inf file
<c0rrupt_> ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/WUSB54Gv4_20050321.exe
* bunniears sits and waits in corner :)
<dannyu502_> ok
<c0rrupt_> whats the prog name that extracts exe installers
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, how do i extract the .inf file
<c0rrupt_> im trying to remember the name of the prog
<dannyu502_> ok
<c0rrupt_> it extracts the installer exe's
<c0rrupt_> anyone know?
<dannyu502_> ask seveas, he probally knows it.
<rob_p> bunniears:  Try this:  cat /etc/`ls /etc | grep release`
<hotxSAUCE> anyone in here got wirelesss to work with ubuntu ?
<Seveas> /etc/lsb-release :)
<dannyu502_> thats what im trying to do
<Seveas> or /etc/issue
<Seveas> unzip may
<Seveas> work
<ajpr> hi all
<Seveas> id it's an sfx
<dannyu502_> Seveas, is that an answer to the prob that extracts the exe's?
<ajpr> seveas can I pm you?
<dannyu502_> prg*
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, whcih one of those that he lsited should I use?
<c0rrupt_> inf
<c0rrupt_> huh?
<c0rrupt_> the .inf?
<ajpr> ok quick question, does ubuntu come with any ports open as default?
<pawan> hi
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, seveas said to use  /etc/lsb-release :) or /etc/issue
<MrPockets> is there a theme i can download to change the appearance of the tool bars and dialog boxes?
<dannyu502_> yeah to extract it
<Seveas> ajpr, sure
<ajpr> which ones?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, unzip may work if it is a self-extracting archive
<Seveas> ajpr, that was an answer to the pm wuestion :)
<pawan> can someone help me with my root password i havent set it but it is asking for a root password
<ajpr> oh right ok :] 
<Seveas> Ubuntu has no ports open by default
<Seveas> pawan, what is?
<Seveas> On a default Ubuntu install nothing asks for a root password
<salil> pawan: its the same as the first user's password
<pawan> but it doesnt work
<Sav> How do i mount (with fstab) a windows share that is passwordprotected? possible to read/write?
<dannyu502_> seveas, the problem is that that driver that i am trying to extract the .inf file from open in windows only.....
<salil> can anyone help me with this..  i'm trying to install mplayer.. but i'm getting this message from synaptic [ Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable] 
<uthini> woohoo
* uthini now has cedega & point2play
<dannyu502_> seveas, and it is a .exe file
<uthini> now to figure out how it works
<pawan_> how to play mp3s
<c0rrupt_> xmms
<Concord_Dawn> !tell pawan about mp3
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Seveas> dannyu502_, can you e-mail me the .exe file?
<c0rrupt_> i have cedega
<Seveas> seveas@ubuntulinux.nl
<salil> pawan: check ubuntu wiki.. for restricted formats
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, its just a win32 driver installer
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok I will send it from DUrdaneta@gmail.com
<c0rrupt_> he needs to extract the .inf file so he can modprobe it
<c0rrupt_> withh ndiswrapper
<Concord_Dawn> How can I format a disk?
<Concord_Dawn> !format
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, the problem is: how to extract it :)
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, mkfs
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, there is a program that does it
<c0rrupt_> i just cant rem the name
<c0rrupt_> ive used it
<Seveas> wine
<c0rrupt_> nien
<salil> can anyone help me with installing mplayer.. synaptic is showing this error -  mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable
<c0rrupt_> google
<Seveas> salil, take mplayer-686 (or -k7 is on amd)
<salil> Seveas: thanks.. i'll try
<salil> Seveas: do i get gui with that..?
<Seveas> try gmplayer for buttons
<Concord_Dawn> her...
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, is there a way for mkfs to support fat32?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, the mail is being sent from DUrdaneta@gmail.com.... it;s jsut taking a little while to upload.
<Seveas> mkfs.vfat
<Seveas> dannyu502_, ok
<glDaher> hi, I use synaptic, searching for FAM - File alteration monitor... attempt to install, BUT .. it requires me to remove a lot of stuff, almost everything I use... is there anyway to really check if I really have to remove them?
<Seveas> glDaher, fam is obsolete
<Seveas> hoary uses gamin instead
<humbolt> where on the web (where on ubuntu.com) can I check which packages are available for ubuntu?
<dannyu502_> seveas, hold on gmail won't let me send an .exe file "for security reasons" let me try it from comcast.net
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, so in order to format my iPod to fat32, I'd need to do 'mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda'?
<salil> Seveas: can you tell me how to check my internet connection rate..??
<Sputn1k> Why gdesklets StarterBar plugin by default launch firefox with http://www1.umn.edu/twincities/index.php as home page? How can i change it?
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, if /dev/sda is your ipod: yes
<Seveas> salil, bwm
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> thanks.
<glDaher> Seveas: thanks a lot. I'm writing a program, so do you think many distros are using gamin ?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, alternatively: tell me the download location
<hussam> will breezy make gnome 2,12 final?
<Seveas> glDaher, afaik the API is the same
<salil> Seveas: command not found
<Seveas> hussam, yes
<Concord_Dawn> here we go.
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install bwm
<Concord_Dawn> iPod formatting.
<Doonz> how can i see who owns a file?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ok.
<Concord_Dawn> Doonz, ls -l
<Seveas> ls -l /path/to/file
<[Spooky] > !restricted formats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, what was that site you gave me
<samu> will breezy be released on the first of october or something?
<Doonz> and to change owner of said file is sudo chown user file?
<Seveas> samu, 13
<c0rrupt_> i dont remember
<c0rrupt_> lol
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Concord_Dawn> s***. I broke my iPod.
<samu> and upgrading from hoary is going to be how easy?
<dannyu502_> lol oooo, hold on seveas, let me find it
<Seveas> samu, very :)
<glDaher> Seveas: thanks ... you're right... quote: "Basically it is exactly like for using the fam interface. From a programmer point of view this is the same API."
<dannyu502_> ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/WUSB54Gv4_20050321.exe
<samu> like apt-get upgrade the_whole_bloody_thing ?
<dannyu502_> seveas, click that 1^^^^
<Goodspeed> what is the best distro to run a linux half life server?
<Goodspeed> and with bare minimum resources?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, we in here will of course say ubuntu :)
<ajpr> ok 1 more question, how do you open up ports in ubuntu?  e.g. for incoming connections
<dannyu502_> seveas, download this file>>>>> ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/WUSB54Gv4_20050321.exe
<Seveas> ajpr, by installing the service that needs the port :)
<Seveas> dannyu502_, working on it
<Goodspeed> well the thing is the computer im putting it on is 500 mhz 64 meg ram old hp
<dannyu502_> kk
<Goodspeed> and i want to use as few of resources as possible to try and host a source server
<Seveas> Goodspeed, install ubuntu with 'server' option then
<ajpr> ok when you say service, do you mean a program?
<Seveas> ajpr, yes
<Seveas> like a web server
<Goodspeed> is that option included on the dvd?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, yes
<humbolt> I have my ubuntu machine not in the office. can anybody check for me if Amanda and Bacula are available in ubuntu?
<Seveas> humbolt, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<Goodspeed> what would the server install do tahts different from the regular one?
<ajpr> Seveas how about when I install amule, it says my incoming ports are closed
<Seveas> ajpr, you need to forward them in your router
<ajpr> oh wait
<Seveas> humbolt, both are available
<ajpr> its working
<ajpr> now
<ajpr> mysteriously
<ajpr> heh
<Seveas> Goodspeed, it installs the bare minimum
<Goodspeed> ok
<Seveas> no GUI, no services
<Seveas> just a bare-bones install
<Goodspeed> sweet
<ajpr> thanks Seveas  for all the help, ALL HAIL SEVEAS
<Goodspeed> so its just terminal then:?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, yup
<Goodspeed> awesome thats perfect
<Goodspeed> know a good place for tutorials on hlds?
<Seveas> hlds?
<Goodspeed> half life dedicated server
<Goodspeed> im guessing you dont
<Seveas> hehe, good guess :)
<Seveas> try the forums
<Goodspeed> welps as always seveas much thanks
<humbolt> how was that? universe are the least supported packages?
<dannyu502_> seveas, soooo did u get it?
<Karhuton> Goodspead, try the steampowered.com forums
<Seveas> dannyu502_, yup, looking at it now -- be patient please
<dannyu502_> seveas, of course :-D
<Seveas> dannyu502_, ah, it's a simple sfx zip
<Seveas> dannyu502_: try this command: unzip WUSB*
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok .. one sec
<salil> anyone know how to use gnome phone manager..?
<Seveas> (in the directory the exe is in)
<salil> it's not connecting with my phone
<uthini> woot cedega are can like to be setting up
<uthini> if you don't mind my asking, how many in here are south afircan?
* uthini thought ubuntu was primarily a south african distrib
<c0rrupt_> i know someone from south africa
<c0rrupt_> why would you thinkt hay
<c0rrupt_> that*
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ok I unzipped it, now what?
<QMari1> Seveas, how do I use the Avery label format in OpenOffice 1.1/2.0?
<alex_> I have recently release that to add extra soft (from universe for ex) we need to connect to the repositories. I wonder if I need to download something extra to plug my second screen to my laptop, I have modified my xconf.org as said in the xinerama howto and have both of my monitors working fine but not together !
<uthini> c0rrupt_, its Mark Shuttleworth (it's primary funder) and the word ubuntu are both south african
<uthini> didn't think that the man had a gloabal scale in his pip
<QMari1> !Avery
<ubotu> Not a clue, QMari1
<QMari1> !Botsnack
<PurpleMotion> alex_:  what kind of video card does your laptop have?
<ubotu> :)
<uthini> !good ubotu
<ubotu> uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* salil is having trouble using gnome phone manager
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt, ok, now that i have unzipped it what should I do?
<c0rrupt_> do you see
<Seveas> dannyu502_, go into the USB-something folder
<c0rrupt_> the
<c0rrupt_> .inf
<Seveas> then into the Drivers folder
<alex_> PurpleMotion: "NVIDIA Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go 5200] "
<Seveas> then select your model
<c0rrupt_> ndiswrapper -i thefile.inf
<Seveas> and go into the correct folder
<c0rrupt_> ok?
<brer_rabbit> excuse me y'all but where is the info on the ubuntu config tools?
<Seveas> and then ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<c0rrupt_> ..
<Seveas> brer_rabbit, which config tool?
<c0rrupt_> im helping
<alex_> PurpleMotion: I appreciate you want to help me, I have been trying to do this for 3 days now
<dannyu502_> ok ahhahaha but i dont know which one it is v2 v4 or the normal one
<brer_rabbit> all of them please....
<QMari1> Seveas, how do I use the Avery label format in OpenOffice 1.1/2.0?
<pawan> somebody help how to write cds
<Seveas> brer_rabbit, there are quite a lot
<PurpleMotion> alex_:  oh, i dont know, then. im sure there's a howto on it.. the problem is simple to overcome with an ati display
<Seveas> QMari1, no idea...
<brer_rabbit> in rh there is a regular expression I can use to open the config tools
<pawan> somebody help how to write cds
* Mez growls
<brer_rabbit> such as redhat-config-whatever
<Mez> I just had something completely muck up my home partition
<alex_> PurpleMotion: I had them working together on the same laptop under debian but I had to configure the XFCOnfig file, now it is a xorg.conf file
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure whatever
<brer_rabbit> is there something like that in debian...err ubuntu?
<Seveas> that's the ubuntu equivalent
<alex_> does it matter ?
<brer_rabbit> kewl thanks
<brer_rabbit> that will help a lot
<craig__> Hey
<PurpleMotion> best i can say is look on the wiki, i have no experience with nvidia drivers, i'm an ati man
<craig__> how do i make my linux into a server?
<bcc|graf> craig__, just install server software ;)
<mjr> craig, there's no magic to it, just install a piece of server software
<Seveas> craig__, by installing server software..
<QMari1> !label
<ubotu> QMari1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<craig__> where can i get that
<QMari1> !word
<ubotu> Not a clue, QMari1
<QMari1> !name
<ubotu> QMari1: No idea
<bcc|graf> craig__, you want a webserver for example .. install apache
<craig__> apache2triad?
<alex_> !wiki
<dannyu502_> Seveas, and c0rrupt, I got an unable to create directory WUSB54Gv4_20050321/Drivers/WUSB54Gv4/rt2500usb.inf
<alex_> !wiki nvidia
<setite> hey why is limewire detecting a firewall
<alex_> !wiki xinerama
<setite> i thought ubuntu doenst have a firewall
<alex_> !wiki xorg.conf
<c0rrupt_> it doesnt
<brer_rabbit> setite ubuntu probably uses iptables
<Seveas> dannyu502_, after which command?
<emma> ciao
<alex_> !wiki X
<Seveas> c0rrupt_,setite: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<alex_> oh f**k
<dannyu502_> seveas, after ndiswrapper -i WUSB54Gv4_20050321/Drivers/WUSB54Gv4/rt2500usb.inf
<c0rrupt_> are you abot
<brer_rabbit> setite, You probably mean a gui interface for the existing firewall rules
<Seveas> dannyu502_, sudo ndiswrapper -i ...
<setite> oh.. so it does have a firewall
<dannyu502_> ok
<scorpion> hi all
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, must be a bot
<c0rrupt_> -.-
<PurpleMotion> !dualhead
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Are you on ritalin?
<brer_rabbit> yes what Seveas said
<Seveas> setite, yes, but by default no rules for it
<PurpleMotion> lol
<scorpion> i would like to explain a problem with hoary
<PurpleMotion> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I don't know
<setite> is firestarter a kde app?
* PurpleMotion flicks a booger at ubotu
<ntldr> Hi. How do I close the X server? I want to install nvidia drivers
<Seveas> don't play with the bot....
<brer_rabbit> hey ubotu I am
<brer_rabbit> ...
<PurpleMotion> setite:  nope, gnome
<brer_rabbit> well ive been upgraded to oh heck what is this stuff??
<Seveas> setite, it's a gtk app, but you can use it in kde
<scorpion> my problem is that the clock doesn't work well, it is too fast.. :(
<setite> yea i know i can.. but i try to stay true to kde :)
<salil> ntldr: Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<QMari1> PurpleMotion, please do not play with the robot. :-[
<ntldr> thanks
<PurpleMotion> QMari1:  oh you've GOT to be kidding me
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok it installed, now what is the next step?
<salil> ntldr: btw.. how did you obtain nvidia drivers..?? from the main nvidia site..??
<Seveas> setite, then you need to find another firewalling frontend :)
<Seveas> dannyu502_, modprobe ndiswrapper
<Seveas> dannyu502_, *sudo modprobe ndiswrapper*
<scorpion> my problem is that the clock doesn't work well, it is too fast.. :( is this a BUG?
<Pilaf> hi can someone please tell me the command that i would use to burn a cd with the live cd using cdrecord... my cdburner is located at /dev/cdrom1
<xm4r5h4llx> hey guys and gals... i have a question about wireless support for ubuntu can anyone help?
<Seveas> scorpion, a bug in your hardware perhaps...
<setite> hey are the firefox and mozilla-firefox packages any different
<scorpion> Seveas, no i've also looked at the ubuntu forums and many others have the same problem
<setite> i know thats a crazy question... but you never know
<scorpion> Seveas, under win the clock work well
<LasseL> Pilaf, try entering burn:/// in the location line in nautilus
<Pilaf> LasseL, i am burning it from an iso
<dannyu502_> Seveas i got : FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernal/drivers/net/ndwrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): operation not permitted
<Seveas> scorpion, how much faster does it go?
* AlinuxOS is away: I'm busy
<xm4r5h4llx> anyone?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, install the linux-686 package (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd)
<willy> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %AlinuxOS!*@*]  by Seveas
<dannyu502_> seveas, wher do I get that?
<scorpion> Seveas, i leave the pc always on, so for example after six hours it is 15 minutes ahead
<Seveas> AlinuxOS, turn of that obnoxious away-messaging...
<LasseL> Pilaf, you want to burn an iso image?
<Seveas> via synaptic dannyu502_
<QMari1> !abuse
<ubotu> QMari1: Not a clue
<Fanskapet> dannyu502_ did you do that in sudo mode?
<dannyu502_> ok
<QMari1> !bot abuse
<ubotu> I heard bot abuse is a bannable offense
<Seveas> scorpion, hmm
<dannyu502_> Fanskapet, yes
<Pilaf> LasseL, yes see my hd is dead, so this is all i have... this and a dump drive and i was burning an iso that i made for backup
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %AlinuxOS!*@*]  by Seveas
<LasseL> Pilaf, I did that a while ago, it was incredicle simple. I downloaded the iso image to my desktop, inserted a blank cd (it appeared on the desktop) then I dragged the iso to the cd
<AlinuxOS> loooooooolz
<AlinuxOS> sorry
<Pilaf> LasseL, backup of sstem files
<AlinuxOS> testing only
<scorpion> never heard abuot this issue?
<AlinuxOS> sorry
<QMari1> Ubotu, tell PurpleMotion about bot abuse.
<Pilaf> LasseL,  will it use the buffer underrun stuff?
<Fanskapet> dannyu502_ odd.. in what version of ndiswrapper?
<Seveas> scripts that generate output are not appreciated in here :)
<PurpleMotion> dude, SERIOUSLY, stuff it
<PurpleMotion> wanker
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, language...
<QMari1> Huh?
<alex_> :( no help at all for nvidia
<LasseL> Pilaf, no idea, and no idea if this will work the same way from a live ce
<Seveas> !tell alex_ about nvidia
<dannyu502_> Fanskapet, not sure... how do i check?
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  sorry.. if this guy got any more anal, he's come with his own tube of astro glide
<hotxSAUCE> alex there is an nvida driver for linux
<scorpion> alex_,  use synaptic to install nvidia drivers
<Pilaf> PurpleMotion, wow someone else knows what astro glide is!!!!
<dannyu502_> Seveas, it couldnt find the Linux 686 thing
<Pilaf> lol
<Fanskapet> dannyu502_ stupied as hell the developers haven't bult in the --version parameter
<davidmc> yes there is
<fatcap> i got the weather thing on my panel
<Fanskapet> so well look at the name of the compressed file you've unpacked and compiled
<fatcap> forcast thing
<Seveas> dannyu502_, the linux-686 package should be visible...
<fatcap> how do i change the defualt location?
<alex_> scorpion: I have done all of this
<Seveas> dannyu502_, paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<alex_> the problem is not there
<dannyu502_> ok hold on
<alex_> my driver works
<alex_> I can work with both of my monitor fine
<bimberi> fatcap: right click -> Preferences -> Location tab
<alex_> but not together
<dannyu502_> seveas, lol how do i do that?
<willy> the NVidia driver wants some kernel source
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<willy> how do i get it?
<alex_> there are on the same card (i have a laptop with a VGA out)
<dannyu502_> !pastebin
<dannyu502_> ?
<scorpion> Seveas, so nobody can help with this strange system clock problem? :(
<alex_> and for some reasons when it works for one it does not for the other
<Blazer_ES> Hello
<XandriX> is ther ea kernel for k6 ?
<PurpleMotion> scorpion:  what's the problem?
<Yns> Hi , I'm having problems about connecting to internet with Cnet ethernet card.Should I install a patch for kernel ? Any idea ?
<Yns> * I'm in kubuntu.
<Seveas> scorpion, I can't at least...
<Blazer_ES> Just got my Ubuntu CD's How can Install it without deleting my Windows?
<dannyu502_> seveas, what do I type in to get my sources.list
<family> if I want to move from fedora to ubuntu...and want to keep some of the files I have...how do I do that
<Sav> Ny Wifi card is a "xircom RBEM56G-100", I cant get it to work, well, read about ndiswrapper but im unsure what file to load, any hints?
<hotxSAUCE> blazer u need to read up on dual booting
<scorpion> PurpleMotion, my problem is that the clock doesn't work well, it is too fast.. :( is this a BUG?
<fatcap> i have 2 sound cards
<fatcap> :\
<fatcap> but i have no sound
<fatcap> lol
<Seveas> dannyu502_, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatcap> how fucked is that
<Fanskapet> Blazer_ES you create two empty partitions one linux swap partition and one ext3
<dannyu502_> k thanks seveas
<PurpleMotion> scorpion:  I don't know, to be honest, but you could at least partially resolve the issue by using ntpdate to sync the clock to the right time every 5 minutes or so
<davidmc> my install went well,for the most part.....lol!
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok lol i got it but whered the little pastebin
<PurpleMotion> scorpion:  google.com/linux and search for the model of your rtc
<Seveas> scorpion, ooh, ntp....
<Seveas> scorpion, run tzconfig
<Seveas> dannyu502_, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PurpleMotion> i thought it was pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Blazer_ES> And how do I do that ? didnt dare to touch it yet. I have one 3 HDD's Can I just choose the 3rd in ubuntu setup for ubuntu?
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, both work :)
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok i posted it
<PurpleMotion> ah
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  how about a purplemotion-rocks.ubuntulinux.nl :D
<scorpion> Seveas, tzconfig let me change timezone, it is configure correctly...
<Seveas> dannyu502_, you did not enable any repositories :)
<QMari1> PurpleMotion, do you know anything about name-tag labels and OpenOffice?
<dannyu502_> seveas, lol how do i do that?
<Tchaka> hello tous
<Seveas> dannyu502_, sudo wget -O http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<dannyu502_> ok
<PurpleMotion> QMari1:  actually, m8, I use KOffice, and I don't do much by way of making labels, sorry
<dannyu502_> lemme put that it
<dannyu502_> in
<scorpion> PurpleMotion, that solution is the first i've thinked of, how can i change the update time?
<fatcap> is there any way to make most of my windows transparent?
<QMari1> It's okay. Thank you anyway. :)
<Sav> My Wifi card is a "xircom RBEM56G-100", I cant get it to work, well, read about ndiswrapper but im unsure what file to load, any hints?
<dannyu502_> seveas I got a : wget: missing URL.... then on the next line Usage: wget [OPTION] ... [URL] ...
<salil> my kde keeps crashing.. any idea why...??
<PurpleMotion> scorpion:  put it in /etc/crontab for every 5 minutes (make sure to dump the output to /dev/null or your mail file will fill up quickly)
<fatcap> !transparent windows
<ubotu> fatcap: I haven't a clue
<Seveas> dannyu502_, my bad
<salil> kaffine.. and kde
<fatcap> !transparecy
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, fatcap
<ekimus> anyobody already tried the mezzo and orchestra desktop?
<fatcap> ubotu, i hate you.
<ubotu> fatcap: I don't know
<salil> and other programs as well
<Seveas> dannyu502_, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fatcap!*@*]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> fatcap:  try transparency
<dannyu502_> ok
<scorpion> ok tnx
<scorpion> i'll try
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok. now should i search for linux 686
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %fatcap!*@*]  by Seveas
<fatcap> ...
<PurpleMotion> scorpion:  but you really want to look up whether or not there's a patch or a special kernel option for your RTC
<Seveas> dannyu502_, sudo aptitude install linux-686 && sudo reboot
<bkerley> is the torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 tracker down for everybody, or is it still possible for me to get the install/live dvd?
<scorpion> PurpleMotion, yeah on the forums i've readed something like kernel options noapic
<uthini> damned point to play install is possesed
<Seveas> there is a dvd mirror, see wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<uthini> i installed cedega
<scorpion> but was referred to laptops
<scorpion> i'm using an abit nforce2 system
<uthini> Seveas, mounted iso will act like virtual cd's?
<Blazer_ES> hmm so where can I read about dual booting?
<topyli> how do you change default fonts in tk apps?
* uthini is a progammer not a disc jockey
* uthini don't wanna sit & swap disks every 2 minutes
<Seveas> uthini, not in every way
<uthini> how not so?
<Seveas> but for most purposes
<bkerley> thanks Seveas , it's a mighty fast mirror too
<Seveas> booting, cd copy checks etc only work on real cd's
<Blazer_ES> so where can I read about dual booting?
<yyc747> for some reason, ubuntu seems to be blocking ports arbitrarily.  I have the ports forwarded from my router, but ubuntu refuses to accept a connection from outside my subnet.  I've tried enabling the DMZ on my router, and pointing it to the machine in question, but nothing seems to work.  other ports to other computers have been forwarded successfully.  does anyone have any idea what's happening?
<bimberi> Blazer_ES: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo\
<bimberi> Blazer_ES: er, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<uthini> gaming purposes? can i iso my run cd's and just leave them mounted?
<Blazer_ES> Thank you bimberi!
<bimberi> Blazer_ES: yvw :)
<Seveas> uthini, depends on the copy protection
<uthini> mkay Seveas, tx
<Seveas> if there is none, then yes :)
* uthini mite have to resort to disc jockeying
<Seveas> oterwise: maybe
<neiras> Is there a proper way to remove all backports packages from my system?
<fatcap> copy protection?
<fatcap> whats that?
<bkerley> something windows has
<uthini> some discs go funky when u try to copy them
<uthini> gfaah
<uthini> why is the P@P auto installing cedega? i already installed the thing
<uthini> funny thing
<uthini> legitimate software is always more troublesome to insall :)
<Blazer_ES> thats not how I have it, I have 3hdds and 1 can be formated for ubunutu
* uthini was suprised @ how easy it was to license P@P
<uthini> P2P*
<Mez> neiras, remove it from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<filip_> is it some way i can make an icon on my desktop that make i get in to my hda5 ?
<Mez> then,, go into synaptic, adn look at the "local or obsolete" section
<Mez> and remove any with ~5.04ubp in it
<Seveas> filip_, ln -s /path/to/where/hda5/is/mounted ~/Desktop/hda5
<Mez> neiras, why do you want to remove them
<topyli> Mez: link the mount point to your desktop
<Mez> topyli, huh?
<uthini> installing KDE for ubuntu keeps failing! do i need a faster net connection?
<topyli> drag it from nautilus, or link it like a man (like Seveas told you)
<neiras> Mez - firefox conflicts because of a bad package name, and I was looking for an updated ruby that was supposedly in backports, and is not.
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok linux 686 is now installed ..... now what is it that i do with this again?
<Mez> neiras, updated ruby WILL be in official backports
<Mez> when elmo gets round to it
<Mez> and the firefox issue = *shudderS*
<dabar> sd
<ReleaseX> could anyone help me install the latest drivers for orinoco?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, reboot
<dannyu502_> Seveas, I did
<Seveas> and choose kernel 2.6.10-5-686 when booting
<neiras> Mez - ruby on Ubuntu is broken at the moment - apps depending on Ruby on any other system may or may not work on Ubuntu, and all because the Ubuntu packagers put a Ruby prerelease in main and didn't bother to update it to stable
<neiras> Shouldn't be waiting for a backport in this situation
<savve> My Wifi card is a "xircom RBEM56G-100", I cant get it to work, well, read about ndiswrapper but im unsure what file to load, any hints?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ok... will that b a choice on my boot manager?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, yes
<filip_> Seveas: Should it be like this ln -s /dev/hda5 ~/Desktop/hda5 ?
<Seveas> filip_, no
<Seveas> you need to mount it first
<uthini> Seveas, i'm having trouble browsing windows shares, i went onto a friends PC yesterday, but now it won't like it doesn't remember the password, or has the wrong info stored and is just defaulting to it neways
<filip_> Seveas: how can i do that then?
<Blazer_ES> During ubuntu installation will I have the option to choose wich hdd to use for ubuntu? and will Windows on the other hdd still be bootable?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ok. Now what?
<dabar> sure, if you set it up right, Blazer_ES./
<PurpleMotion> you're awful worried about keeping windows
<QMari1> Blazer_ES, did you use Partition Magic? ;)
<uthini> ubotu windows shares aren't loading
<ubotu> uthini: I haven't a clue
<uthini> ubotu windows shares
<ubotu> uthini: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<uthini> ubotu samba shares
<ubotu> uthini: No idea
<dabaR> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uthini> ubotu samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<dannyu502_> Seveas, I rebooted my computer into kernal 10.5.686 ... now what?
<oonoon> i dont have any /etc/grub.conf ... can i find the grub.conf elsewhere ?
<Blazer_ES> I have one hard drive 80gb and thats the one I want to use for ubuntu I dont want to touch the other 200gigers of windows
<dabaR>  /boot/grub
<bimberi> oonoon: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oonoon> bimberi : thanks
<PurpleMotion> be a man, nix your windows partitions
<fatcap> dont
<fatcap> your sound might not work
<Seveas> dannyu502_, retry the sudo modprobe
<fatcap> and you'll be sitting in silence like me
<dabaR> Blazer_ES: just a sec
<fatcap> :)
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ok
<PurpleMotion> oh man i think im gonna cry
<PurpleMotion> ;)
<filip_> seveas: i get it working
<dabaR> good
<PurpleMotion> Current song: 2. Techno Classical - Beethoven - Fur Elise (Trance Remix)
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, ....
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  ,,,, (heh, i quit :P)
<dabaR> ok, Blazer_ES.
<Seveas> ok
* PurpleMotion pets Seveas 
<Blazer_ES> go ahead
<oonoon> i have to change the  'vga=' in the grub.conf, but in the menu.lst i dont find such a parameter
<dabaR> Blazer_ES: you will be asked if you want to install the ubuntu over everything, or manually edit the partition table. You should choose the second, obviously. Set up the second hard drive for ubuntu, do not touch the first.
<PurpleMotion> so add it
<ReleaseX> could anyone help me install the latest drivers for orinoco?
<PurpleMotion> vga=whatever
<dabaR> Blazer_ES: one more thing, sec/
<PurpleMotion> mine is vga=791
<Seveas> oonoon, add it to the KOPT lines and run update-grub
<oonoon> PurpleMotion : i dont find where to change the 'vga=' line... :-)
<PurpleMotion> oonoon:  do as seveas said
<oonoon> Seveas : KOPT lines ?
<Blazer_ES> How do I prepare the 80gb hdd then? Ill format it to FAT32 from windows ok?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> hehe
<Seveas> # kopt=root=/dev/hda6 ro vga=773
<Seveas> that line in menu.lst
<PurpleMotion> why would you format a linux partition fat32?
<Kyral> what the hell I'm bored and I expect breakage, but I'm a CS Major, if I cannot fix my own computer than what good am I?
<nvidhive_> does ubuntu require 128-bit WEP? cuz I cannot seem to get 64-bit werking with ndiswrapper and this Realtek8180
<dabaR> Blazer_ES: then, at grub(boot loader) install, it will ask you if you want to add grub to mbr, and you choose, yes, I do want it.
<PurpleMotion> Blazer_ES:  just put in the ubuntu cd and tell it to use the 80gb hdd, it will do what you need
* Kyral starts the Breezy Upgrade cycle
<dabaR> Blazer_ES: you can format the second hard drive during install.
<dabaR> and partition, and all.
<dabaR> same as in windows install, and much better.
<oonoon> Seveas : ok , i'll do so, but is that normal that it misses ?
<Seveas> yes
<PurpleMotion> yeah, the vga= line is purely optional
<Blazer_ES> yeh but the 80gb is NTFS at the moment or does that just matter when resizing?
<oonoon> PurpleMotion: so, what's the default value it takes ?
<PurpleMotion> as different vga= lines will break different systems, it's typically omitted
<uthini> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: chidori". <--- samba browsing error, it doesn't ask me for a PW and i think it has the PW wrong
<dabaR> completely unimportant, if you are going to delete everything on it.
<uthini> how do i fix?
<PurpleMotion> the default (omitting vga= altogether) is equivalent to vga=normal
<oonoon> PurpleMotion : woouh, there's such a danger to change that ?
<PurpleMotion> not a major danger, especially with grub where you can hit a key and turn it off before it takes hold ;)
<Blazer_ES> Hmm I have another 60gig around but if I install it will be on a RAID controller while the other Windows drives are on IDE is that problem?
<Seveas> no
<topyli> oonoon: old monitors used to break but modern ones just complain :)
<oonoon> topyli : gllub, i'm scared now, what must i do if things go crazy on the boot ?
<PurpleMotion> Blazer_ES:  you're overcomplicating a very simple process ;) Just throw the cd in and go :) It won't hurt, we [almost]  promise
<topyli> oonoon: the monitor will probably display "out of sync" or something. you reboot and try a different kernel option
<oonoon> topyli : okok, ill try
<Blazer_ES> Ok, Ill install the 60 giger now and try and install ubuntu on to it
<Blazer_ES> Oh one last question, I have a amd64 cpu so I should definitely go for the 64bit edition right?
<ReleaseX> how can you upgrade to the 2.6.12 kernel in 5.04 using apt-get
<Seveas> Blazer_ES, not if you care about having flash and/or ndiswrapper
<Seveas> ReleaseX, not
<fatcap> hey i have some files and they are filename.o
<fatcap> what do i do with them
<fatcap> to make them work
<fatcap> :\
<Seveas> And you really shouldn't; 5.04 is not compatible with 2.6.12
<PurpleMotion> whats the right way to spell inna godda davida?
<PurpleMotion> like the opera song
<ReleaseX> seveas, cause i want the orinoco drivers to be updated, but i can't figure out how to install them
<Blazer_ES> So what is flash and ndiswrapper
<micocrack> alguien que me ayude
<fatcap> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> Blazer_ES, flash as in macromedia flash, ndiswrapper is for crappy wireless cards that have no proper linux drivers
<fatcap> what about audio cards that have no proper linux driver
<dabaR> fatcap: like?
<fatcap> please make your question a little bit more of a question.
<PurpleMotion> man and i thought *I* asked a million questions before i installed something
<dabaR> like which cards.
<dabaR> PurpleMotion: hi.
<PurpleMotion> hai
<fatcap> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<ompaul> dabaR, the top of the range yahamas afik (closed source muppets)
<Concord_Dawn> fatcap, look for something similar to ndiswrapper, only for audio cards.
* ompaul rants about the more you spend the less you get :)
<fatcap> how about someone tell me what these files with the .o exenstion mean
<Kyral> Someone wanna call me stupid for upgrading to Breezy even when I know how to fix X
<fatcap> and how do i put them to work on my system?
<Kyral> .o are object files
<ompaul> fatcap, they are object files - kind of like source on the way to executable to be bundled with other stuff to make a good world
<fatcap> so how do i make my system use them?
<fatcap> because if i knew that i could prolly fix my audio
<ompaul> fatcap, it chooses to use them a part of a driver and the best book on drivers has to be the o'reilly one www.oreilly.com for a safari enabled version
<ompaul> 45 day free trial of that
* dabaR calls Kyral stupid, just because of personal frustration...
<glDaher> how do I check to see if a demon (gamin) is running or not?
<Blazer_ES> So I wont be able to see flash animations with amd64 version?
<fatcap> im not trying to read a book.
<fatcap> im trying to fix my audio
<fatcap> i shouldn't have to read a book to do that...
<Concord_Dawn> yes you should.
<ethan_> Hello?
<Concord_Dawn> :-P
<Concord_Dawn> You have to read SOMETIME.
<fatcap> i have plenty of books
<ethan_> hellooo?
<ompaul> glDaher, if the name of the daemon was - afik then 'ps auwx | grep afik'
<brer_rabbit> so what do you expect fatcap everyone in here guide you for each step so that you can continue not to learn?
<ethan_> I just got ubuntu installed but I'm having some troubles
<ethan_> >
<fatcap> ....
<ompaul> !tell ethan_ about ask
<ethan_> humm..
<ethan_> alright
<fatcap> brer_rabbit, where are you from?
<ethan_> I have an iBook 500 mhz with a little more than 300 megs of ram, and its going extremely slow...
<QMari1> Okay everyone, I figured out how to do those Avery name labels in Open Office. If anyone wants to know, you could always ask me. ;) Thank God!!! :)
<brer_rabbit> fatcap why do you ask?
<ethan_> Whenever I move the mouse with the trackpad, the mouse will lag a lot
<fatcap> just wondering
<ethan_> and not be very responsive
<glDaher> ompaul: output is daher    16180  0.0  0.1   3036   728 pts/0    S+   00:30   0:00 grep gamin
<glDaher> which means it is running, right? or are these zeros to mean anything else?
<ompaul> QMari1, well write it down once, then you can point people to it, I guess it could be a bit oa process
<ethan_> I'm also having troubles opening any programs after i log out and later back in untill i force restart
<ethan_> ^
<brer_rabbit> well fatcap if you are going to run linux, which is a good thing, you will need to do some reading whether it be ebooks or hardcopy books
<fatcap> ...
<ompaul> glDaher, no, that is the process that is looking for the process - see grep - grep is like a text version of 'find the following text in output that is coming your way'
<ethan_> hmm...
<fatcap> i have more books than you.
<ubuntu> wassap!
<savve> My Wifi card is a "xircom RBEM56G-100", I cant get it to work, well, read about ndiswrapper but im unsure what file to load, any hints?
<dabaR> god
<ethan_> ok...
<ethan_> My computer is running really, really slow.  And I just installed ubuntu,  I'm using a 500 mhz iBook
<brer_rabbit> and you would know that how fatcap?
<popey> Has anyone here had much luck giving away lots of Ubuntu CDs in the office work place?
<popey> (at work I mean)
<phreakys> hello
<ompaul> ethan_, we see that, now if anyone has an idea for you they will pass it on
<ethan_> fine....
<fatcap> how many gigs of ebooks you got?
<fatcap> i got 12
<fatcap> and a couple shelves full of real books
<dabaR> popey: why would an answer to that be beneficial? are you thinking of doing it, but want encouragement?
<phreakys> im trying to run pure-ftpd, but port 21 is blocked. how can i check what program is bugging that port?
<brer_rabbit> then you have no excuse do you fatcap?
<popey> I'm wondering how to word the mail to the bulletin board
<fatcap> brer_rabbit, where do you live?
<popey> "Want to give an old pc a new lease of life?"
<oonoon> pff, didn't work;  the colored lines on the blank screen semed different when i added the  'vga=' but the problem remains ; except for the resolution (which changed a little bit), i think the problem of the nvidia is just present in the console mode
<popey> or
<popey> "Here, try Linux, it's quite nice" :)
<popey> wondered what strategy others have used for introducing newbies at work
<ompaul> popey, live or install, or both?
<brer_rabbit> why fatcap?
<popey> possibly non-computer experts
<popey> both
<popey> shipit sent me a wad
<dabaR> finally, a linux that is easier to install and use than windows...:-/
<dabaR> and then explain afetr the title...
<fatcap> ...
<ethan_> And I don't know why ubuntu is using pretty much all my ram, it didn't use this much in os x.... = /
<fatcap> because i wanna see how many books you have.
<popey> :)
<fatcap> smarty pants.
<dabaR> that there are a few things that need to be learned, but it is easier to use once you get it going, and a world of new opportunity opens.
<dabaR> blah
<DanteAlighieri> Anyone know how to mount drives connected to a SATA PCI-E card?
<popey> yeah
<dabaR> later.
<brer_rabbit> fatcap... go play with your leggos an let the grownups work
<popey> marketing blurb
<fatcap> lol
<ethan_> How long is it supposed to take to shut down?  Because I waited for quite a while a few times and I don't think its supposed to tak so long... = /  or is it???
<owlmanatt> What CMS is the ubuntu site utilizing?
<fatcap> just tell me where u live dude.
<fatcap> since you're so grown.
<QMari1> Are there any Linux programs that support the creation of .ico files?
<fatcap> or else quit wasting my time.
<ethan_> maybe theres some driver for the ibook trackpad to make it actually usable?  Because its lagging WAYY too much.. =-(
<popey> QMari1: http://www.winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico/index.html
<brer_rabbit> ya know usually I would but you dont strike me as a very sane individual.  You want to attack when asked to read up on your simple questions and you want to brag about your superior this and that... I would rather you not know anything about me
<ompaul> popey put up the the live this week and say - Paying for software, Forget Windows try this, its called Linux, this one does not want to install it does not touch your hard drive - you can enjoy a taste without making a commitment - , if you want to take it further take them out of pile two - so then go out and put 10 there remove one yourself after an hour - remove a few more later then restock higher
<ompaul> popey,  :-)
<fatcap> fatcap or else quit wasting my time.
<popey> :)
<brer_rabbit> I know what... fatcap how about /ignore... works for me
<kafeine> fatcap this is NOT the channel to brag, offence, or plain old silly being rude
<ethan_> -sigh-
<fatcap> ....
<brer_rabbit> he wont listen...
<alex_> hi
<ethan_> So is slow performance normal on a 500 mhz ibook?  It takes firefox about 30 seconds to open.  But usually doesn't end up opening anyways...
<MrPockets> hey fellas,  can i download themes to switch up the way the tool bars or start menus look on my desktop?
<MrPockets> im kinda getting sick of the dull grey on black
<kafeine> MrPockets, yes you can
<MrPockets> what are they called?
<popey> MrPockets: yes, gnome themes
<barbas> Hi everybody!
<popey> MrPockets: http://art.gnome.org/
<ethan_> ..
<c0rrupt_> YO
<ethan_> I'm not having a very good time with this...
<ethan_> I didn't expect it to be so slow..
<ethan_> nobobdy has any ideas???
<ompaul> ethan_, I have no idea, but I do suggest you try a program called memtest to check your ram that seems not the best
<popey> ethan_: I have a 500MHz PC and it's not rapid, but not too slow, but then it has 512MB of RAM
<ethan_> ok where do i get that
<popey> ethan_: it's on the ubuntu live cd
<ethan_> well...
<popey> ethan_: one of the boot options
<ethan_> I dont' wanna have to download that..
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, open a terminal window type top
<popey> google then
<barbas> Is there anyway to mount a SMB or FTP remote server to the local filesystem and access from simple program like nano, vi, emacs etc? Is there any plant to have it included in ubuntu in the future?
<ethan_> yea thats what i've been doing brer_rabbit
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, look to see what is using all the resources
<ethan_> ok i've got it open
<brer_rabbit> you can also type free
<brer_rabbit> and look at how its set up
<barbas> Any info would be usefull
<brer_rabbit> usually debian based systems run significantly faster then rh based systems
<martin> I have an issue with vdr. When is tart it i see: vdr[12602] : ERROR: illegal OSD device handle (-1)! in the syslog
<ekimus> barbas: mount -t smbfs //path/to/remote/server /path/to/mount/point (probably use sudo or edit your /etc/fstab accordingly)
<martin> anyone knows what's wrong?
<ethan_> ~$ free
<ethan_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ethan_> Mem:        320664     263224      57440          0      12528     119668
<ethan_> -/+ buffers/cache:     131028     189636
<ethan_> Swap:       437584          0     437584
<ethan_> oops...
<Bags> any folks here know anythign about PPC?
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, dont paste in channel
<ekimus> Bags: like what?
<barbas> thank ekimus I try it right now
<ethan_> well sorry...
<ethan_> ok so using about 263 megs out of 320..
<popey> ethan_: paste your top in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ there
<ekimus> ethan_: and that is a bad thing?
<popey> and specify no syntax highlighting
<ethan_> ok i'll try that
<popey> then paste the link it gives here
<popey> so we can see it
<Bags> ekimus, Hi. Thanks for answering. I've got a very sick G4 here. I've been trying unsuccessfully for over a week now trying to put Ubuntu on it, now it won't boot.
<Bags> I can't get to OF
<sn0n> hey guys.. couple questions.. first.. does the ubuntu installer resize ntfs and setup a dualboot with windows easily? and second.. would my aol using friend be able to connect online? (i have no experience with linux and dialup connections)
<Bags> ekimus, I can't get to the OF console
<thewob> Hi, all. Has anyone a skystar 2 DVB-Card working correctly under Hoary?
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, the 500mhz risc processor runs a bit slow but still should be able to function effectively
<brer_rabbit> you have enough memory too
<ekimus> Bags: holding c to boot the cdrom?
<Bags> ekimus, nope
<popey> sn0n: I don't think it can resize NTFS, no
<teressa> hello all
<ekimus> Bags: during boot up hold down (and keep your finger on it) c to boot from cdrom on a mac
<kafeine> sn0n, aol is easy. ntfs resizing - not gonna happen
<sn0n> well there went that convert
<teressa> I finally got GTKpod working, yay!
<teressa> But...
<teressa> I have a question
<ekimus> Bags: http://www.jacsoft.co.nz/Tech_Notes/Mac_Keys.shtml <-- have a look at these codes, they'll probably help
<Srekel> Hi, can someone help me with Jam? I've got a very simple program that basically just does std::cout, and Jam fails when it tries to link it
<kemik> sn0n:  resize your partition from windows using 3rd party software, and install after that
<teressa> when I close GTKpod, I have it automatically unmounting, but it doesnt work
<teressa> it crashes instead
<teressa> What should I do?
* FaeWolfe has a question 
<Bags> ekimus, I've tried the c key
<MrPockets> hey, to install Logon managers,  do i just copy the gigantic code that it comes with into the termanial?
<popey> FaeWolfe: go ahead caller
<Srekel> I get this error: main.o(.text+0x14): In function `main':
<Srekel> : undefined reference to `std::cout'
<sn0n> kemik, like Partition Magic or watever its called?
<kemik> sn0n:  yes
<popey> MrPockets: there should be some instructions there
<popey> sn0n: yes, pm is aobut the best one
<Bags> ekimus, I've also tried trying to boot to the boot menu, but no joy there either..
<ethan_> popey,  I can't copy it
<MrPockets> i dont see any, but ill check the website
<salil> how to add a mobile phone file system ??
<dbernar1> do youi know what the wildcard char is for aptitude, like sudo apt-get install junior-*, but in  aptitude?
<ethan_> every time i select it, the processes move and the selection goes away
<FaeWolfe> lol popey thank you   I know when you're running windows there is a way to find out how much of your system resources are free.......can you check that in ubuntu?
<popey> ethan_: stop top with q
<brer_rabbit> ethan control c then scroll up n copy
<popey> FaeWolfe: top is good for that
<ethan_> good that works
<dannyu502_> seveas, ok im back. What can I possibbly do to fixmy problem?
<ekimus> Bags: have you tried to burn another cd (often just the cd's are bad, i read on the forums that a guy let the ubuntu install run for more than 48 hours, it took that long because of read errors from a bad cd)
* sn0n votes for canonical to buy partiton magic out and ship with it.. ;)
<sn0n> lol
<teressa> Finally, you have to set up gtkpod to "eject" the iPod when it is closed. To do this, create a new file called ~/.gtkpod/gtkpod.out (create the .gtkpod directory in your home directory first) containing the following text:
<teressa> sudo /usr/bin/eject /dev/sda
<teressa> That is what I used
<FaeWolfe> popey.....top?
<teressa> but it makes me Force quit
<teressa> How should I change it??
<salil> how do i add a mobile phone file system?? does anyone know..?
<popey> FaeWolfe: open a terminal and type "top"
<popey> salil: what phone?
<FaeWolfe> popey...thank you
<popey> FaeWolfe: no problem
* FaeWolfe is still learning this linux thing :)
<egglet> hi guys, has anyone had problems getting totem to play dvds?
<ethan_> right.
<ekimus> anyone tried to get mezzo configured on ubuntu?
<popey> FaeWolfe: there are nice gui type ones as well, but top does the job :D
<teressa> Totem Xine?
<ethan_> popey,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/338583
<barbas> ekimus unfortunately I don't seem to have install smbmount in ubuntu hoary! I guess I have to install it from universe?
<egglet> well, at the moment i've just got the default install
<FaeWolfe> popey....as long as I can check, I don't mind if it's not a gui
<popey> egglet: yes, I followed the instructinos at http://ubuntuguide.org
<egglet> which is gstreamer i think
<salil> popey: nokia n-gage
<popey> FaeWolfe: cool
<salil> popey: QD
<Bags> ekimus, The installation seemed to be going really well. I got through to the part where it says it's now going to reboot into the Ubuntu OS and intall the rest of th epackages, but when it came back, all I got was a question mark. Then after a number of reboots, all I get is a black screen.
<popey> salil: does it use a memory card? you can put that in a memory card reader and mount that. thats what i do with my nokia 6600
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<IcemanV9> woot!! just installed the LATEST version of OOo2 :)
<Mystery47_Newbie> hi all!
<FaeWolfe> I have been having problems with trying to run a dvd or even my mp3 player on ubuntu...I've given up for now till I know the system a lil better
<popey> ethan_: that looks okay to me
<ekimus> bachler: ouch... never saw that before sorry
<Mystery47_Newbie> I have some question about java and sound...
<bachler> erm?
<ekimus> err Bags ....ouch... never saw that before sorry
<bachler> hahaha
<ekimus> bachler: sorry (damn nick completion=
<Mystery47_Newbie> How i can get sound on net....
<bachler> hahah
<popey> FaeWolfe: I can *highly* recommend going through http://ubuntuguide.org/ <-- those steps
<IcemanV9> salil: i just downloaded photos from the camera by using card reader this morning
<salil> popey: yes it does.. but i don't have a memory card and i was wondering whether you could load it like a filesystem thru bluetoot
<FaeWolfe> popey...I did      I still get errors
<dannyu502_> Does anyone know what to do when "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" gives you a message that says FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<brer_rabbit> !extras
<ubotu> from memory, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<barbas> oh well got not time really but when I do I will do some more searching. thanks ekimus.
<ethan_> popey,   Is there a specific process for the mouse?  Maybe increasing the niceness priority would help.  Because the mouse is freezing wayyy to much.. = /
<popey> salil: I have a friend who uses bluetooth with his nokia6600 but it uses nfs and it's a bit messy
<ilba7r> !fglrx
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<popey> ethan_: is it a touchpad or external mouse?
<FaeWolfe> popey...I may have missed something, so I will wait till it has cooled off a bit here when I can think straight and then try again
<ethan_> popey,   It is a touchpad on an iBook
<egglet> thanks for the link popey, the site doesn't seem to be working, though
<popey> FaeWolfe: good plan
<popey> FaeWolfe: good luck!
<salil> popey: i did configure the bluetooth with obex .. but.. the "bluetooth file sharing"  doesn't work
<dannyu502_> Does anyone know what to do when "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" gives you a message that says FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Mystery47_Newbie> some one tell me how to get sound to firefox with java....
<dbernar1> it is aptitude junior-~n
<popey> ethan_: can you plug a mouse in?
<dbernar1> ~n is the wildcard in aptitude.
<FaeWolfe> popey tankies
* FaeWolfe is outta here
<funkyHat> sorry to be annoying, but can someone try and help me again with getting ALSA to work properly? it works fine but only one program can use it at a time
<popey> :)
<salil> popey: do you use bluetooth
<ethan_> popey,   No i dont have one.. = (
<ethan_> lol..
<ilba7r> dannyu502 you might have a module with that name already
<popey> salil: no, not on linux, because i have a memory card reader
<popey> i might have a play now you've mentioned it :D
<ilba7r> dannyu502 try uninstalling any old ndiswrapper first
<ethan_> popey,   How long do you think it should take to shut down?
* popey shrugs
<popey> dunno
<popey> never used an apple laptop
<salil> popey: it was giving me problems with windows too..
<ethan_> well with yours how much
<popey> salil: ditto!
<salil> popey: it always connected on port 0....!!!
<popey> salil: I've never got file transfer working well on bluetooth on windows
<popey> maybe linux will be better for me :D
<popey> i hope so
<Goodspeed> on a fresh install of a server version what should i run first?
<Goodspeed> apt-get install upgrade
<ethan_> What sounds like a good time it should take to shut down...
<popey> Goodspeed: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Goodspeed> anything else?
<salil> popey: oh really.. .. it worked fine with mine.. but.. just that it always connected on port0.. i never could make it connect on the regular ports. !!
<Goodspeed> like enabling universe?
<popey> Goodspeed: depends what you want to install
<salil> popey: can you help me with mplayer ....
<sn0n> new question.. will ubuntu automatically use space unpartitioned (after using partition magic to make room) and setup the dual boot? (all from a n00b perspective)
<Klementas> how can I get Epiphany to save passwords I type into web sites??
<popey> salil: I don't use mplayer, only totem and xine
<Goodspeed> i want to install HLDS
<SBanner> hey, I have a dumb question, I just got my ubuntu cds and already have winXP on my comp. how do I go about partitioning my HD to have both on there?
<popey> sn0n: it can kind of do that yes
<salil> popey: oh..
<popey> SBanner: use something like partition magic?
<sn0n> popey, im tryin to convince a friend whos VERY non technical
<sn0n> hehe
<titaniululz> can anyone recommend a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<popey> Goodspeed: I don't know that, sorry
<popey> :)
<Goodspeed> half life server
<ethan_> ok popey ,  How long does it take You then to shut down...  because mine just stops when it says in red Shutting down or whatever..
<popey> titaniululz: wu-ftpd?
<popey> ohh
<salil> Seveas: i d'loaded mplayer .. and it d'loaded xmms.. but.. how do i play dvds..?
<popey> ethan_: never timed it sorry, and it's broken at the moment :(
<bigbootay> salil, dvds with viedo?
<bigbootay> err, video
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, I dont think i have any old ndiswrappers
<bigbootay> try mplayer or xine.
<salil> bigbootay: yes
<funkyHat> Seveas, can you try to help me with alsa again please? 0:-)
<SBanner> popey: where would I find it, and is it free?
<ilba7r> anyone know if my font problems with firefox and only firefox could be attributed to not installing fglrx for my ATI Raedon card
<ethan_> ok... popey   but not like 5 minutes?  Because with me it just took so long so i force shut down then it said error on hda3 about 100 times and wouldn't stop untill i kept the power button down... = /
<popey> SBanner: apt-cache search ftpd   would be a good start
<bigbootay> or totem.  never tried that one but it's in my menus
<popey> ethan_: that's not nice is it
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ the initial installation of ubuntu install those driver for you
#ubuntu 2006-08-14
<killdashnine> |thunder: not entirely true, /var/tmp is usually free for users to mess with as well
<evan_w00> |thunder how could i gain access to root?
<Warbo> evan_w00: They can change anything they have permission for (maybe USB drives, etc.), but using "sudo" gives you permission to do ANYTHING (which is why you don't use it all of the time)
<rictoo_> Helllo =)
<rictoo_> I am having an EXTREMELY STRANGE prioblem
<kharcore> hi
<evan_w00> Warbo oh ok
<|thunder> evan 'sudo command'
<rictoo_> ok
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  thats why linux is secure by design. :P ya got to sudo to do su things. :P
<ardchoille> !sudo > evan_w00
<kharcore> where are ubuntu repositories at?
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis lol ok
<tamale> ardchoille:  What next?  Sources is backed up
<rictoo_> I whanan run an sh file (it IS there) but it says sh: setup.sh: No such file or directory
<TheGateKeeper> sobieski: I use KDE so unlikely
<kharcore> I am looking for qingy.deb ir something
<Warbo> archive.ubuntu.com
<rictoo_> I whanna run an sh file (it IS there) but it says sh: setup.sh: No such file or directory
<utab> is there a way to change the color of the messages written for me
<sobieski> TheGateKeeper: ah, k thx anyway
<existance> The mic on my headset isn't working with 'Sound Recorder' could someone direct me to some resources to fix it?
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis hmmm, whats the default root password?
<Dr_Willis> Rictoo_ run it frim the shell. sh whatever.sh
<|thunder> Rictoo, put a ./ in front of theh file
<kharcore> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  and thats Faq #1 - :P there is no default.. sudo is set to use that first USERS password.
<utab> sethk yes I am all ears
<existance> Is there a package that will let me view a sound file as sound waves (e.g. an oscillogram)?
<rictoo_> Dr_Willis: Of course I did
<ardchoille> tamale: Are you editing xorg.conf? If so, I recommend using this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <-- but, be advised that will ask a lot fo questions, it's what I always use and has never failed me.
<rictoo_> Dr_Willis: Of course I did
<kharcore> Ubuntu repositories I am looking for qingy
<sobieski> Can anyone tell me what the "Multimedia Systems Selector" icon looks like?
<|thunder> existance, you check volume panel ?
<Warbo> repositories are at archive.ubuntu.com, but you can get a web-based package search at packages.ubuntu.com
<rictoo_> I ran it from terminal
<rictoo_> Isnt it the same?
<killdashnine> i have tried to get samba to work on other distributions with the latest version and samba works fine without segfaulting. the reason i suspect something is up is that it worked with breezy badger but with dapper drake it segfaults
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis oh ok, oh geez lol, guess i have a big problem now :)
<killdashnine> has anyone encountered this before?
<Ropechoborra> red|rain When the install is done.. what do i got to do to change from gnome to xfce ?
<Dr_Willis> check the script.. it may be trying to run somthing ya dont have.
<tamale> ardchoille:  Ok, we'll give it a shot
<existance> |thunder, well, it was muted, but it still doesn't work :/
<sobieski> please?
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, log out and on the bottem left of your screen you'll see "Sessions" just select XFCE from the list :)
<|thunder> existance, is it selected as the input ?
<Sola6662> is there a way to restore what i done in Xorg xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Sola6662>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20060813164209
<Ropechoborra> red|rain ok thanks! :)
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, np :D
<existance> |thunder, Microphone is, but I don't know where it is getting what it is assigning as Microphone
<sobieski> need help, what does the "Multimedia Systems Selector" icon look like? Please
<kharcore> where may I find ubuntu repositories?
<utab> sethk I have installed kubuntu 6.06 on a desktop and did not have any problems like this
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kharcore> I am looking for qingy package
<kharcore> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> sobieski: we have "Sound & Multimedia", where you can enable sound and fiddle with other related settings, never really bothered with it except the "Test Sound" button when I first installed stuff
<ardchoille> !easysource > kharcore
<Warbo> kharcore: Look up, I told you the official ones. For third-party ones, probably use google
<sethk> utab, something is wrong here.  when I download the file manually and uncompress it, I get a zero length file.  I don't believe that should ever happen.
<utab> TheGateKeeper I have an upgrade problem
<sobieski> ok
<utab> sethk so the problem is not related with me
<utab> sethk is not that strange?
<sethk> utab, it is strange, yes.  It might be related to you in the sense that somehow a bad URL got into your dpkg data files, but I don't know how that happened.
<existance> how do I figure out what device my microphone is mapped to?
<utab> sethk is there a way to fix that
<sethk> utab, when I download manually, however, I don't get the gunzip or bunzip2 errors.
<Warbo> existance: /dev/dsp? (That would probably use OSS emulation)
<sethk> utab, I'm looking.  There is; the question is do I know it.  :)
<existance> Warbo, and how do I tell if it's actually mounted there?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: breezy to dapper??
<utab> TheGateKeeper :yes
<sethk> utab, if you repeat, do you get exacty the same results?  that is, do you get the same list of failure URLs at the end?  If you aren't sure, repeat it and check.
<HellDragon> :o
<sethk> brb
<utab> TheGateKeeper : but nearly for two hours I am trying to solve my problem
<lmosher> Anyone here make video DVDs, if so what prog do you use to author?
<evan_w00> what are "Make files?" Instructions?
<Warbo> existance: Well, devices are not really mounted to device nodes. OSS maps /dev/dsp to the whole soundcard though, so something like Audacity would always show up as using /dev/dsp, just because of the sound output, so it would be hard to diferentiate the microphone
<utab> sethk : I will and notify you
<TheGateKeeper> utab: what does this return? --> cat /etc/issue
<lmosher> evan_w00, 'make' files tell a compiler which files to compile when you're building from source.
<evan_w00> lmosher oh ok
<existance> Warbo, my microphone doesn't seem to work and I'm trying to figure out why :D
<Warbo> existance: Neither does mine, but I think that is because I built my PC when I was drunk :)
<existance> Warbo, mmm.. might do it.  Mine works in windows though, so it should be fine.
<kyja> help please if you can: My laptop shuts down about 10 minutes after screen saver on power and it is not set to do that in power managment.
<Jamie> how do i unrar rar files in linux?
<utab> TheGateKeeper :Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<kyja> er I think I know
<Warbo> I just have a problem with front-panel connectors I think. Speakers come out of the front, but microphone doesn't come out of anywhere
<utab> sethk : not exactly the same
<kyja> and is not ubuntu falt
<kyja> screen saver takes all 3.4ghz proccess
<kyja> over heats
<kyja> :/
<tamale> ardchoille:  Do I want dri?
<sobieski> I haven't got "Multimedia Systems Selector" under  System > Preferences??
<Warbo> kyja: Maybe turn off 3D screensavers, or just make the screen blank?
<tamale> ardchoille:  More specifically, what modules do i want to turn on?
<kyja> yeah I will cut doen on the domand I guess.
<Sanne> !rar > Jamie
<utab> sethk some are the same but it is too confusing
<Jamie> Sanne: !rar filename.rar?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: I have seen some of the sources.list you have been posting and you need to reset them back to breezy, then do apt-get install update manager, then press the upgrade button and it will all hopefully sort itself out
<sobieski> !multimedia > sobieski
<kyja> what would happen if I adjust nice on screen saver?
<rictoo__> how do I unmount an iso?
<Warbo> kyja: For what it's worth xscreensaver lets you select which screensavers to use on random mode (gnome screensaver doesn't)
<kyja> =] 
<kyja> thx
<utab> TheGateKeeper : which ones
<Warbo> rictoo__: "sudo umount /wherever/the/iso/is/mounted"
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. weirdness going down on my server .. When I attempt anything sudo it asks for password then goes to a new line .. nothing happens, no errors, nothing .. just sudo apt-get update>password>next line .. help?
<tamale> can anyone help my choose the right xorg server modules in dpkg-configure  x-server-xorg  ?
<Sanne> Jamie: oops, this command should have sent you a message from the bit, ubotu. Can you see it?
<Sanne> bot
<Spiller> hey guys, how do I change the default sender (www-data) when mail is send from a php script? (I'd like to be info@domain instead of www-data@domain) it's a default postfix configuration
<utab> TheGateKeeper : all back to brezzy
<Warbo> NineTeen67Comet: Are you the first user on the machine?
<daishi_> i love this distro...sure i could be running slack or debian on my laptop but i set up ubuntu and it was the easiest linux install i have ever done...few problems that i had to fix but stuff that wasnt the fault of ubuntu (problematic DSDTs with acpi and such)
<NineTeen67Comet> Warbo: Yeah .. but I have since added users .. some with sudo in their group .. that do it?
<killdashnine> Spiller: Your best bet on that is ##php
<existance> Could someone help me get my mic working?
<will_> hopefully the fglrx drivers in the repos
<will_> will get this compiz working right
<Jamie> Sanne: yes i see it now
<Warbo> NineTeen67Comet: I was just wondering if you are in the "admin" group
<Sanne> Jamie: ah, fine :)
<NineTeen67Comet> lemme check ..
<TheGateKeeper> sethk: utab has breezy currently installed and I think his sources.list are all to hell, can you get him to reset them to the standard breezy ones, then get him to use update-manager to upgrade plz, way past my bed time :-)
<sycho> how can I fix archives using par and par2 files in ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> Warbo:  nope .. I wasn't in the admin .. am now .. lemme check ..
<will_> hmm
<NineTeen67Comet> Warbo: thank you much .. that did it ..
<Sacrafice> could someone pm me, i am new to linux
<Warbo> NineTeen67Comet: No problem :)
<Fenstalap> anyone got xgl running on a intel 855m chipset?
* NineTeen67Comet late for work .. thanks again .. 
<existance> Could someone help me get my mic working?
<lasindi> Hi all, I just compiled a program and a library it depends on from source, and by default it installs in /usr/local. However, when I try to run the program it complains that it can't find the file. If I move the library to /usr/lib, it will run. Is there a way I can make ubuntu look in /usr/local/lib for libraries?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: if you have a backup reinstate it otherwise you need to get that standard ones of the ubuntu wiki site, not sure where they are. I have got to go now 11:16pm and I have to get up in the morning, will probable be back tomorrow
<__mikem> Warbo, this thing is taking forever
<utab> TheGateKeeper : can you repeat
<BHSPitMonkey> So if I have a bunch of .deb's, can I put them on a CD, and turn them into a CD "repository"?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: repeat what?
<Sanne> lasindi: your system needs to know about the new libs, lemme find the command for you, sec
<utab> TheGateKeeper : I have changed breezy stuff
<Warbo> __mikem: I am trying to convert as many of my movies as possible to OGG and it's taking ages. It's definetly worth it for MPEG though, because it saves loads of space
<utab> sethk I may try to find that later it is late for me
<utab> sethk thanks for the help
<Sanne> lasindi: I think you need to run "sudo ldconfig", but read "man ldconfig" first to be sure.
<sobieski> any way i can enable my Creative Labs Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music
<lasindi> Sanne: no, that already didn't work
<sobieski> i cant find it
<TheGateKeeper> utab: sudo apt-get update then install update-manager and go from there
<Johnny> Hi, I downloaded the virtual machine of Ubuntu, it doesn't seem to have come with a root account, so I can't do certain things, how do I make a root account?
<Warbo> !root > Johnny
<utab> TheGateKeeper I tried that it failed
<TheGateKeeper> utab: if you get help from others tell them you are currently using breezy
<Johnny> Warbo, >_>
<LinuxHelp> Hi, when I login from my WinXP to my Linux 2.6.17 via samba as myself and then create a file in my home directory, it is owned by root, instead of me! dont you think thats annoying?
<Johnny> I didn't ask what sudo was.
<Johnny> I didn't ask what root was.
<t> anyone know how to take down gnome so i can install the NVIDIA drivers?
<BHSPitMonkey> never mind
<kyja> vertual machine ???????????//
<Warbo> Johnny: There is no root. Use sudo
<Johnny> hmm
<t> I normally do init 3.. but that doesnt work
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you need to get the correct source.list from the ubuntu wiki site!!
<Sacrafice> where can i get ubuntu live cd/
<Sanne> lasindi: oh. If you do a "ldd <programname>", you will see what libs the program expects, maybe that helps to debug the problem?
<plur> hello
<Sacrafice> !ubuntu live cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu live cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<existance> Could someone help me get my mic working?
<Warbo> Johnny: "sudo -s -H", "sudo su", "sudo bash", "sudo -i" and probably a few more command will get a root shell though
<t> anyone know how to take down X? init 3 doesn't seem to work?
<utab> TheGateKeeper I tried that but it did not fix my problem
<Warbo> t: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dave18719> !botnsack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnsack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johnny> Warbo, I use sudo
<Johnny> But it asks for a password
<dave18719> !botsnack
<Johnny> What should I enter?
<ubotu> Yum!
<utab> TheGateKeeper can you give the URL again
<Johnny> oh
<Warbo> Johnny: Your user passworde
<Johnny> dont worry
<Johnny> sorted
<Johnny> yeah
<Johnny> Thanks
<kyja> you dont know password?
<Johnny> Nah, its okay
<utab> TheGateKeeper anyway it is already late for me also
<Johnny> Warbo, however, why am I allowed to run root stuff if I am just a user?
<Sanne> lasindi: sometimes a program reacts to the enviroment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH, you might want to set that before running the program.
<utab> sleep well everbody
<Johnny> Thats one thing I dont quite get about sudo
<utab> ex;t
<utab> exit
<lasindi> Sanne: ah, yes, just figured that out; thanks
<utab> exit
<jaggz-> How do I keep fsck from asking the root password when it hits a problem in our ext3 fs at boot?
<Fenstalap> anyone know what modular x.org is?
<kyja> system>addministration>user groups
<t> Warbo: That doesn't work
<Sanne> lasindi: what was it?
<Warbo> Johnny: There is a group "admin" which can use sudo. The first user is in there by default, but new users aren't
<Johnny> ah
<Johnny> I see
<Johnny> Thanks
<t> Gnome is still up
<Warbo> t: Maybe you use KDM or something? (or did you start X manually?)
<t> well
<lasindi> Sanne: had to add this to my ~/.bashrc: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib
<t> i'm connected through vnc
<Fenstalap> anyone know what modular x.org is?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with CUPS
<plur> how can i use synaptic to install .rpm files ive downloaded?
<rictoo_> how come all of my full screen games dont run in fullscreen?
<Warbo> Fenstalap: X.org is the graphics server. It recently went from being a huge bulk to being smaller "modules". That lets more stuff get added quicker (like AIGLX)
<rictoo_> they run with a window, and black all around them
<Sanne> lasindi: ah, cool, glad it works :)
<Fenstalap> ah so dapper uses modular x.org already?
<Warbo> plur: Use alien (but only if there is no .deb)
<rictoo_> how come all of my full screen games dont run in fullscreen?
<rictoo_> they run with a window, and black all around them
<Warbo> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Warbo> Fenstalap: I think so
<Fenstalap> ok
<rictoo_> !fullscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rictoo_> lol
<plur> <-- linux noob. not sure i have alien? where should i look?
<Fenstalap> im trying to instal aixgl I believe
<wheels3572> I am at a standstill on installing a printer for Linux.  How can I go about doing this?
<Fenstalap> aiglx
<Fenstalap> and it says I need modular x.org
<Warbo> plur: You can install alien with Synaptic, then use it to convert the RPM into a Deb
<plur> ok thanks
<Warbo> !aiglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> plur: are you sure the program isn't in the ubuntu repositories?
<Warbo> dammit. Well, I don't have any experience with it
<plur> not sure? lol. im using Alt Linux Compact 2.3
<Sanne> plur: what is this? A program or a Linux distribution?
<plur> distro
<__mikem> ok Warbo, time to see if a non quicktime player in windows can read it
<Sanne> plur: oh, you're not using ubuntu then?
<plur> i looked in the repositories and it only contains packages from Alt Linux Dev Team
<plur> I think its built on Ubuntu
<Warbo> plur: Try typing "/join #ALTLinux"
<plur> Sanne: i was in another channel asking some questions about Alt Linux Compact and was referred to this channel?
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<plur> alright ill check that channel out aswell
<Sanne> plur: ah! Then it should also have a similar package manager, so it would also be built on -deb files, not on .rpm. If so, try to find a deb file first. Package formats not native to your distro should be used only as a last resort.
<Warbo> (just looked thorough a room list)
<__mikem> Warbo, it worked, thanks
<plur> ahh. got it. thanks
<wheels3572> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dave18719> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Sacrafice> !windows is gay
<Warbo> __mikem: Cool
<Sanne> plur: *If* your distro can use Ubuntu packages, you can search for them on packages.ubuntu.com.
<eigenlambda> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> hm
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-71-74-225-23.woh.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dave18719> !microsoft are imperial neo liberalists
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft are imperial neo liberalists - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> neo liberal?
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> libertarians anyway
<Warbo> imperial liberalists?
<Stormx2> how are microsoft liberals? >.<
<Johnny> What does it mean when someone says neo-*?
<Stormx2> *liberal
<Stormx2> neo means new, basicly
<Aphex_Twin> libertarians?
<Aphex_Twin> MS?
<eigenlambda> neo-liberal is apparently what libertarians want to call themeselves nowadays
<Aphex_Twin> doubtful
<Warbo> Johnny: It means they are either a highly educated philosopher, or pretty dumb
<eigenlambda> now that they've sullied the term 'libertarian'
<dave18719> :-x lolz
<Aphex_Twin> libertarians are actually the original liberals
<Aphex_Twin> so they claim paternity of the term
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> no
<Warbo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zoidberg> is anyone a FLUXBOX user here?
<eigenlambda> probably
<drbreen> i use fluxbox and blackblox frequently
<Warbo> zoidberg: I like to use it when I am not on my own computer
<drbreen> on low end laptops where even xfce is a burden
<jadrifter> Just cool:  http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<Aphex_Twin> what channel do you talk politics on freenode?
<zoidberg> well warbo i have a few questions about it
<eigenlambda> zoidberg: i used fluxbox back before i started using ubuntu
<Fenstalap>  emerge -av subversion
<plur> specifically im trying to download Wine (thier irc channel wasnt very much help) and they dont have the .deb files. it says: "For Ubuntu Dapper (6.06): deb-src gttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" i should add that line to the repositories?
<eigenlambda> Aphex_Twin: #wikipedia
<eigenlambda> lol
<Fenstalap> emerge not a valid command?
<Aphex_Twin> lol
<zoidberg> when i downloaded ardourg-gtk using synaptec
<will_> damned compiz
<zoidberg> in fluxbox
<drbreen> plur: yes,
<will_> just can't seem to get it working
<zoidberg> i cant find it after i donwload it
<sobieski> damn, I can't use my X-Fi soundcard under Linux until 2007!
<plur> ty again
<Warbo> Fenstalap: Emerge is a Gentoo system
<Fenstalap> ah
<Fenstalap> damn
<zoidberg> but when i siwtich to gnome (ubuntu)
<zoidberg> its there
<Warbo> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zoidberg> i have to log out of the fluxbox session and log into gnome to get to it
<zoidberg> do u know whats going on?
<drbreen> zoidberg: so you are downloading a program and it isnt in the fluxbox menu ?
<zoidberg> yeah
<jordanau> zoidberg, you will have to add it manually or open it from a terminal
<sobieski> I hate to say it but I'm dependant on Microsoft :'(
<zoidberg> okay
<zoidberg> well what about this
<jordanau> sobieski, that is not a terrible thing
<zoidberg> the fluxbox themes....they are tar files
<zoidberg> when i place them in the directory where the fluxbox themes are located
<sobieski> jordanau, it is when Windows isn't working :/
<eigenlambda> fluxbox themes are files
<zoidberg> it seems like i dont have to unpack them and i can select the theme from the tar file
<zoidberg> but
<zoidberg> the background image doesnt display
<sycho> I want to write a script so that when I click on a par2 file it will automaticcly check and fix the archive. can anyone point me in the right direction to learn to do this? I have never written a script before
<dave18719> i prefer compiz with the new themer
<zoidberg> and i dont know how to change the background display in fluxbox?
<sobieski> jordanau: not even reformating and reinstalling several times has helped
<Warbo> zoidberg: I founf a fluxbox wiki on googe which was pretty good (I was setting someone up on a really slow PC, but ended up giving them E16 anyway since I'm more familiar with it)
<eigenlambda> fluxbox themes are little text files is .fluxbox/styles
<eigenlambda> they look like
<erUSUL> sycho: advanced bash scripting guide from the ldp is a good book
<eigenlambda> key: value
<eigenlambda> and !comment
<Warbo> zoidberg: Fluxbox background is the root window. Just use a program like xsetroot
<erUSUL> sycho: you can dl it for free from inet
<eigenlambda> rootCommand:                         bsetroot -solid rgb:AA/AA/AA
<eigenlambda> ^^ put that in your fluxbox theme
<eigenlambda> oh ya
<Warbo> zoidberg: If you want something cool then you can tell a screensaver to run as the background :)
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me how to find out what version of CUPS I am running?
<sycho> erUSUL: thanks alot. by any chance do you know if a script like this has already been written?
<eigenlambda> if the background pic isn't in the same place is rootCommand thinks
<zoidberg> wow...how do u do that?
<eigenlambda> you need to change rootCommand
<eigenlambda> zoidberg: use rootCommand
<erUSUL> sycho: no sorry...
<eigenlambda> some xscreensaver option to run in root...
<Warbo> zoidberg: The screensavers are in /usr/lib/xscreensaver I think, so with a teminal there just use "./filename -root" or "./filename -r" (depends on the screensaver
<tonyyarusso> Is there any reason installing additional RAM would cause my system to run hotter?
<eigenlambda> tonyyarusso: yes
<eigenlambda> not by much, though
<eigenlambda> actually
<jordanau> Warbo, how big of a resource hit do you take from doing that?
<Howitzer> Does anyone know how i make bash check if an application is running? (in my case Quodlibet)
<lmosher> What's the command to install my current kernel's source?
<tonyyarusso> eigenlambda: Like, maybe 3 degrees-ish.
<eigenlambda> it may make your system run cooler by preventing hard drive spinups
<jordanau> Howitzer, pstree
<Howitzer> ty jordanau
<zoidberg> Warbo i'm trying to find a fluxbox theme where the edges of windows (and terminals) are transparent
<eigenlambda> if you're swapping a lot
<Warbo> jordanau: Well I find they flicker quite a bit (3D ones anyway), and 2D ones tend to get black areas when they go behind a window, so I don't use it (I use chbg)
<zoidberg> do you know a good fluxbox theme like that?
<eigenlambda> adding ram will probably make you cooler actually
<eigenlambda> i think
<tonyyarusso> eigenlambda: Hmm..never swapped much.  Dunno.
<tonyyarusso> A little, but not excessively.
<eigenlambda> if you're not swapping...
<eigenlambda> ...why do you want more ram?
<Warbo> zoidberg: I just use the defaults really (there is a nice dark one, begind with a C.....)
<TvaiX> hello, can anybody say why ubuntu server 6.06 installing lilo (not grub)?
* eigenlambda has 8GB of ram, one GB for each inch
<jordanau> tonyyarusso, you can always get ram heat spreaders if you want, they are dirt cheap
<lmosher> Anyone know how to install my current kernel's source?
<drbreen> so if i have understood correctly i can make screensavers work in root window and still have fluxbox ?
<drbreen> like matrix interface stuff ?
<jordanau> eigenlambda, inch of what...?
* Warbo admires eigenlambda's small form factor PC
<tonyyarusso> jordanau: It's a laptop, btw.  Kind of hard to add much of anything.
<eigenlambda> ladies are faster and hotter around me than my P4EE
<Fenstalap> compiz-quinn-aiglx:
<Fenstalap>  Depends: gset-compiz  but it is not installable
<Fenstalap> anyone know why that is not installable?
<eigenlambda> maybe its not in the repository?
<Warbo> Fenstalap: I think that is in one of the XGL repositories in the XGL wiki page (last time I checked was a while ago though)
<jordanau> !info gset-compiz
<ubotu> Package gset-compiz does not exist in dapper
<eigenlambda> !info gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse
<ubotu> Package gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse does not exist in dapper
<eigenlambda> hm
<lmosher> Anyone know: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<jordanau> eigenlambda, haha
<JackMacOKC> lmosher: you could try sudo apt-get source linux-$(uname -r) ..not sure if that would work or not
<will_> blech
<will_> this compiz and xgl stuff has got me whipped
<will_> can't get it running for the _life_ of me
<zoidberg> i'm sorry but i forgot how to make a screensaver a background in fluxbox Warbo?
<Warbo> I think gset-compiz is in this repo "deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main"
<jaggz-> arghh
<Warbo> zoidberg: Find out where they are (I think /usr/lib/xscreensaver) then take a terminal there and run "./screensavername -root" (or maybe -r instead of -root, depending on the screensaver)
<Warbo> !info gstreamer0.10-pligins-bad-multiverse
<ubotu> Package gstreamer010-pligins-bad-multiverse does not exist in dapper
<mcphail> lmosher: you'll find them under /usr/src/kernelname when you install the kernel headers
<Fenstalap> I dont understand how a live cd can get xgl working
<Warbo> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<ubotu> Package gstreamer010-plugins-bad-multiverse does not exist in dapper
<lmosher> mcphail, ty
<Fenstalap> but it wont work on a fresh install
<Warbo> AA! (I found it in apt-cache though)
<Fenstalap> what is the live cd doing that I am not?
<will_> obv getting XGL and compiz working
<will_> ;_;
<will_> sighage
<Fenstalap> yes
<jordanau> Fenstalap, spinning really quickly in your computer
<Fenstalap> but how is it getting it working
<will_> hell if I know
<nixconve1ter> could anyone point me in the direction of a full feature or application set that comes standard on a ubuntu-server install
<will_> XGL works, but not compiz on my end
<will_> I'm dealing with the same crap.
<zoidberg> cool warbo
<zoidberg> now after i ctr+z in the terminal to stop it...how do i clear the desktop back again?
<Warbo> zoidberg: I personally use chbg to rotate through different background images
<jordanau> nixconve1ter, as in you want to know what is on the cd?
<zoidberg> what is chbg?
<nixconve1ter> yea basically
<wedTM> hey
<jordanau> zoidberg, that backgrounds it ctrl-c stops it
<Warbo> zoidberg: I think you have to set it to something new (also, ctrl-z just stops a process, ctrl-c kills it)
<wedTM> some guy named pushpop is asking to get back into the room
<wedTM> he says he's sorry and won't do it again.
<zoidberg> cool
<Warbo> !info chbg
<ubotu> chbg: tool for changing the desktop background image in X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-7 (dapper), package size 244 kB, installed size 968 kB
<argument> can someone point me to the page describing nvidia kernel driver install with apt?
<Warbo> !nvidia > argument
<nixconve1ter> i mean I assume it doesn't just install everything on the cd either...so a list of everything on the cd and what is the typical install
<argument> thx
<jordanau> Warbo, and isn't backgrounding a wonderful thing when your xserver decides to not start
<nixconve1ter> is there anywhere to find that out before I download the iso
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me what the issues are with the -26 kernel included in the 6.06.1 maintenance release?  I heard it has problems, but don't know what they are.
<lmosher> A program is asking me: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? I just installed linux-kernel-source-2.5.15 but all it did was put a .tar.bz2 in /usr/src
<jordanau> nixconve1ter, http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<mcphail> lmosher: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nixconve1ter> jordanau: thanks
<lmosher> mcphail, ah ok, so can i remove the linux-source I just got? :P
<mcphail> lmosher: yes
<nixconve1ter> sorry i must have just completely overlooked it...i'm sorry i've been going 36 hours straight and trying to wind down
<lmosher> mcphail, hehe ok thanks :)
<mcphail> lmosher: :)
<jordanau> nixconve1ter, its okay have a redbull...
<Warbo> lmosher: linux-headers are a cut-down source for the running kernel. The kernel source is only needed if you compiled your own kernel
<mcphail> Warbo: well, they aren't really source
<nixconve1ter> I actually just had two espressos, i'm starting back up
<Warbo> mcphail: They fill the role
<jordanau> nixconve1ter, that will do it
<nixconve1ter> jordanau: :)
<mister_roboto> mcphail:  what do you mean headers aren't source? they are part of the source  :)
<lmosher> Warbo, ahh ok i understand. thanks very much
<smacky> what is the command to turn off ssh ?
<mcphail> mister_roboto: they're the api, rather than the implementation
<mcphail> smacky: turn off the client or server?
<smacky> server
<mcphail> smacky: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Warbo> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop maybe?
<lmosher> mcphail, ok so i've done that. the answer the program now wants is: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386/include correct?
<Warbo> OK, not a daemon then
<smacky> thanks
<mister_roboto> mcphail: actually, they ARE part of the implementation. I know what you mean but the fact is they just get included into one big file in the preprocessor stage
<mister_roboto> mcphail: you can't compile the .c files without them.   just razzing you, you must know this already
<sobieski> Creepy... two days in a row two different fire alarms go off in two different rooms, theyr not linked to each other in any way... I'm a bit scared right now :o
<mcphail> mister_roboto: they are useless on their own
<mister_roboto> mcphail: as are the .c files
<mcphail> mister_roboto: yup
<jordanau> sobieski, dorms?
<Warbo> lmosher: I always give it /lib/modules/<version>/build (but I never bothered checking where that link points to)
<nixconve1ter> so has everyone always has good results with Ubuntu in here
<sobieski> jordanau: nope, a house
<mcphail> lmosher: it is vmware you are installing?
<lmosher> mcphail, You go tit
<lmosher> it
<sobieski> jordanau: no pot here if thats what ure suspecting :P
<nixconve1ter> also do any of you use the server version
<mcphail> lmosher: the script will find them automatically
<touny> ..
<lmosher> mcphail, um. the script's default directory was: /usr/src/linux/include, which doesn't exist
<eternaljoy> I installed Azureus, but when loading it asks to test port 19534, but it gives an error!  Any solution?
<mcphail> lmosher: have you run it again since installing the heade4rs?
<jordanau> sobieski, actually showers set alarms off like mad in the auburn university dorms since smoke detectors are really just water vapor detectors </offtopic>
<lmosher> mcphail, lol. I guess that would help, huh? should I do updatedb?
<mcphail> lmosher: no. it will find them
<lmosher> mcphail, ok I'll give it a whirl. How does vmware work? pretty well? just trying it out
<mcphail> lmosher: the vmware people are clever
<mcphail> lmosher: i run vmware workstation, and it is excellent
<sobieski> jordanau: well, no showers here, the time is about 01.00 GMT +2
<prophet> how do u mount my 3rd hd its ext3 .. so i can write to it/
<lmosher> mcphail, kewl. I can pretty much just hit enter though all the installation questions, then?
<mcphail> lmosher: yes
<jordanau> !mount > prophet
<lmosher> mcphail, kewl. thanks. Reading question FTL
<eternaljoy> I installed Azureus, but when loading it asks to test port 19534, but it gives an error!  Any solution?
<jordanau> nixconve1ter, i have had my best linux experience with it, do you just need a server?
<lmosher> eternaljoy, pick a different port
<argument> is there a way to query the X-Server to find out what driver it's using?
<argument> i know what driver i have in my xorg.conf i just want to see what's in the currently running X
<c0nfidencal> hey, how can i change monitor hz? on ubuntu max i can set is 60, on windows - 85!!! on same resolution
<eternaljoy> lmosher: what port?
<zoidberg> warbo...I"M LOVING THE SCREENSAVER BACKGROUND THING!!!
<zoidberg> thanx man
<jordanau> eternaljoy, that sounds like you need to forward the port on your router
<eternaljoy> lmosher: it doesnt give anothe rport
<c0nfidencal> :/
<argument> zoidberg, what background?
<lmosher> eternaljoy, oh, i'm sorry i thought that was the part where it was suppoed to let you pick some ports to test out the NAT settings? You can just enter any port you want (high numbers are good)
<zoidberg> if you have fluxbox....you can set your screensavers as your desktop backgrounds
<c0nfidencal> hey, how can i change monitor hz? on ubuntu max i can set is 60, on windows - 85!!! on same resolution
<jordanau> !resolution > c0nfidencal
<eternaljoy> it says I need to have port 19534 UDP open!
<c0nfidencal> not resolution
<c0nfidencal> hz :)
<mcphail> c0nfidencal: if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you can fine tune these things
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-68-224-216.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jordanau> eternaljoy, you adjust that in your router settings
<c0nfidencal> ah, good :p thx
<eternaljoy> jordanau: what router?
<eternaljoy> jordanau: no rrouter here
<Wuhtzu> I have a very simple question. I have installed Ubunto 6.0.6 Server and I am following a guide which tells me to edit verious things. When i have edited some doc, how do i get to type in commands agan?
<prophet> i mounted the drive but it made a folder called lost+found
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: what are you using to edit? vim?
<t4dyce> hi all, while installing totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, I received the following error "Depends: totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntua) but 1.4.3-oubuntu1 is to be installed
<t4dyce> help
<lmosher> mcphail, As this is my first go at vmware, I'm not too sure how this works. I have a separate disk with XP installed. Will I be able to use this install, or should I install XP on another blank disk?
<mcphail> lmosher: i have never tried mounting existing partitions (but i know you can do this with qemu). vmware will create some files inside your linux partition which will function as virtual drives
<jordanau> eternaljoy, do you have a firewall?
<lmosher> mcphail, ok ty
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: i am typing in somehting like: "vi /etc/hosts" so i guess the editor must be "vi"
<mister_roboto> lmosher: do you have the xp install disk?
<lmosher> misfit_toy, yes
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: type "escape" then ":wq enter"
<lmosher> mister_roboto, stupid tab compltion. yes.
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: it takes a while to learn vi or vim. You might be better using a simpler editor
<Flannel> Wuhtzu: in the future, you might want to use nano instead, it's more beginner friendly
<mister_roboto> lmosher: vmware makes a virtual machine with its own display adapter, network card, etc. you can definitely install windows directly into the VM but i never tried "capturing" another installed partition. seems like it wouldn't work since the virtualized hardware is quite different than the existing install knows about
<jose__> Hello?
<Warbo> zoidberg: (I was away trying to debug my game) Thanks. You can use it in any environment where the background isn't being managed. For instance you can do it in GNOME if you tell Nautilus not to draw the background
<jose__> Can anyone help me? I'm looking to buy a video card for use with gaming in Ubuntu.
<Flannel> jose__: get an nvidia
<Warbo> jose__: Gte an Nvidia
<jordanau> jose__, nvidia
<jordanau> haha
<jose__> haha
<jose__> indeed
<jordanau> jose__, buy two and i will trade you my ati for it
<jose__> I was hoping someone might have some model #s to recommend.
<Warbo> (ATI have Open Source drivers available for 3D, which I use, but they only work on older cards. No use for gaming)
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: just hit type "escape" in a new line and then the keycombo :q<enter> ?
<mcphail> jose__: my 6600 can run everything which runs in linux at full res/detail
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: dont know what hit is doing in that sentence :)
<Hexidigital_> jose__::  for a Nvidia card? i have a 128 MB GeForce MX 5500, works great w/ ubuntu
<jose__> oh yeah?
<Flannel> jose__: model numbers are just.. well, depending on how powerful you want.  If its an nvidia, it should run fine
<Warbo> Don't go for blindingly new hardware, as the driver probably won't support it yet
<Hexidigital_> jose__::  after installing the drivers, of course
<jose__> aye
<jose__> mcphail: how recent is the 6600?
<salah> how do I choice which sound card I want to use?
<jordanau> newegg has one with 256mb ram for under or right over 100 USD
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: Press "escape" to enter command mode then ":wq<enter>" to write the file and quit
<markybob> which kernel does 6.06.1 come with?
<mcphail> jose__: it is quite old and cheap
<jose__> aah
<damian_> I have a question
<Warbo> go ahead
<Flannel> markybob: 6.06 is the same as 6.06.1, well, .1 has bugfixes, but its not a 'new' version, just an updated ISO
<jose__> So if I wanted to buy a relatively new nvidia card, for a price point of $100-$200, and with driver support - any ideas?
<damian_> ubuntu lists my drives on my desktop by default
<Hexidigital_> !kernel > markybob
<damian_> how do I get it to stop doing that
<mcphail> jose__: there are a couple of generations of cards since then, but quake4 runs perfectly under that one and the nvidia drivers are fine
<Sammi> Can /anyone/ please tell me how I can safely quit an application that's on another display? (like vmware or firefox) Is it per application? or is there something generic?
<jose__> hmm
<markybob> Hexidigital_, did i happen to ask what a kernel is or how to compile?  why did you send me that worthless bit?
<c0nfidencal> jose__: maybe 7600gt? kinda cheap, works great @ ubuntu
<Warbo> damian_: Look in Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor. Go in apps>nautilus>desktop (I htink)
<markybob> Flannel, i understand that.  still doesnt answer which kernel version it comes with
<jose__> mcphail: I'll keep the 6600 in mind, then. How much does it run for, would you think?
<Hexidigital_> markybob::  oh, i thought kernel was something else
<Hexidigital_> markybob::  does this help?
<Hexidigital_> !version > markybob
<Burgundavia> Sammi: you can kill it via the command line. `ps aux | grep appname`, then kill the pid, which is the 2nd column
<c0nfidencal> !version > c0nfidencal
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: then i get "E492: not and editor command: qw"
<markybob> oh my lord
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: :wq - with the colon
<jose__> c0nfidencal: Thanks. I'll check that one too.
<Flannel> markybob: linux-image-386_2.6.15.24_i386.deb
<markybob> Flannel, thank you
<nixconve1ter> jordanau: I actually don't just need a server....I already had a server I just decided to move from my current system to a new one for experimentation
<Warbo> Flannel: That is a meta-package. linux-image-<version>-386 is the kernel package
<Sammi> Burgundavia; Yeah, I was thinking of that, but then I'm worried they would act like crashed (lose the vmware session, for example)
<Flannel> Warbo: right, but that's the version number
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: i do write the colon... when i hit escape I get to type in the buttom of the screen and i type ":qw" and then hit <enter>
<Burgundavia> Sammi: yes, that will
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: :wq not :qw
<Warbo> Well I got rid of the meta-packages, and I use k7 :)
<jose__> c0nfidencal: By the way - is the 7600gt PCIE or AGP?
<Sammi> Burgandavia; Is there any way to avoid that?
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: you need to "write" (i.e. save) the file before quitting
<ratbert90> hello, I am having a serious time trying to figure this problem out
<c0nfidencal> pci-e
<nixconve1ter> jordanau: this is just a complete test server that I will be using and I like to experiment on my test servers for different distros
<arrrgff> I have a usb wifi and draper has the modual zd1211
<sethk> Wuhtzu, :x is equivalent to :wq and easier to type
<arrrgff> but its not gooing :(
<ratbert90> I have a ati radeon 9800,  the drivers work, however, to get them to work, I have to create a symbolic link from misc to volitile and modprobe fglrx manually to get them to work
<arrrgff> iwconfig don't show it
<ratbert90> when I restart,  the symbolic link is no longer there
<ratbert90> and the drivers again, don't work
<Warbo> ratbert90: /etc/modules doesn't work?
<arrrgff> but when do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<arrrgff> it show its trying to start it
<ratbert90> I will try that
<Warbo> ratbert90: Maybe add a simple script to /etc/init.d then update-rc.d with a low number (gets run early)
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: it seems to work, thanks. now i just have to work around "Can't open file for writing"
<sethk> ratbert90, add a few lines to an init script to create the link and do the modprobe
<arrrgff> any won have  a clue
<Warbo> (use the script to make the link, and /etc/modules to load the driver)
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: you need to edit that file as root
<arrrgff> how do i load the zd1211 module?
<nixconve1ter> so sorry again but does anyone use ubuntu-server much
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: a normal user does not have permission to edit /etc/hosts
<nixconve1ter> this will not be a production system by any means
<Wuhtzu> mcphail; ill try to login as root again then, but i think i am already
<nixconve1ter> I may have a subversion and LAMP setup
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: what doe your command prompt say
<nixconve1ter> subversion repository that is
<Flannel> nixconve1ter: what you need help with?
<eyequeue> Wuhtzu, sudo
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: (and note that root account is disabled by default in ubuntu)
<nixconve1ter> Flannel:  i'm just wanting people's on ubuntu server compared to some other distros
<Flannel> nixconve1ter: Im using ubuntu as a server, yeah.
<nixconve1ter> Flannel: so you happy with it
<Flannel> nixconve1ter: aye
<damian_> how do you tell gnome to autologin into an account
<jn> hey how do i use a pcf font in gnometerm (gtk)
<nixconve1ter> Flannel:  what type of server if you don't mind
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: shouldnt it be enabled after "sudo passwd root" and then setting a password
<Flannel> Wuhtzu: why'd you do that?
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: yes
<yz> jai
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: but using "sudo" to perform root commands is safer in some ways
<eyequeue> Wuhtzu, sigh, see RootSudo
<damian_> how do you tell gnome to autologin into an account
<Flannel> nixconve1ter: http, ftp, subversion, streaming video/audio (icecast), um.  I'm ssh'd into it for irc right now ;)
<eyequeue> !RootSudo > Wuhtzu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RootSudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixconve1ter> and I know this is not the channel for this but I want to setup a vpn for my house but I haven't decided between modding my wrt54g router or doing a software vpn on a linux server like openvpn...any suggestions
<eyequeue> !Root > Wuhtzu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> !root > Wuhtzu
<Flannel> case sensitive
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Wuhtzu
<eyequeue> Flannel, thanks
<ardchoille> Wuhtzu: enabling the root accont isn't supported configuration. that account is disabled for good reason. Sudo can take care of everything you need.
<rx_> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling? i know i could just install kdm, uninstall gdm, etc...doing it all by hand but it would be lenghtly....
<nixconve1ter> Flannel: nice...I will be using it for subversion, httpd, mysql, perl, php, and ruby development
<Flannel> rx_: insteall the kubuntu-desktop package
<mcphail> rx_: i wouldn't call it an _upgrade_ ... :)
<eyequeue> rx_, if that's an "upgrade" os debatable, but "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<eyequeue> is
<Flannel> nixconve1ter: yeah, Ive got all that installed to, and yeah, it's my test machine.
<rx_> will it take care of replacing gdm with kdm, etc?
<Wuhtzu> i was just reading this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 ... i didnt knew where else to start. I just wanted to try some linux without a gui
<salah> how do I choice which sound card I want to use as default?
<Flannel> rx_: yeah
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: everyone's perfect setup is different
<Flannel> Wuhtzu: and, that guide doesn't do things the ubuntu way, if I remember correctly.
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: if you are new to the CLI, logging in as root is dangerous and vi/vim are tricky
<rx_> cool
<rx_> and theres a "ubuntu-desktop" package...that i can remove?
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: and i wouldn't edit /etc/hosts if i wasn't sure how to use the editor...
<eyequeue> Wuhtzu, perhaps better to reinstall
<rx_> (i dont care about reinstalling some gtk apps because i dont use much of em...except firefox)
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: im new and the cli it self is tricky -> have reinstalled 5 times this evening
<ardchoille> rx_: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package and can be safely removed, yes
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: :)
<rx_> but it wont remove gdm, etc right?
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: when you get the hang of it, it is a very useful and productive skill
<eyequeue> rx_, the meta package has dependencies
<ardchoille> rx_: nope, it's there just to pull in needed packages.. once it's installed, you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: and vim is an excellent editor
<argument> vim rocks
<ratbert90> ok, I am having a problem still
<Wuhtzu> mcphail: i bet so -> do you know any good tutorials on the cli?
<ratbert90>  modprobe fglrx
<ratbert90> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<ardchoille> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ratbert90> fglrx.ko is in misc
<eyequeue> Wuhtzu, google for rute
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: ^^^
<ratbert90> I can move it, modprobe it, and all is ok
<ratbert90> however, when I restart,  it moves it back to misc
<rx_> ok
<ratbert90> making it so I can't modprobe it
<ratbert90> any ideas on how to fix it?
<eyequeue> !rute
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ardchoille> !bash > Wuhtzu
<Wuhtzu> ill try it again, but "google->ubuntu commando line" doenst seem to pay off
<eyequeue> Wuhtzu, google for "rute"
<jn> i want to use sabvga (pcf font) in gnome terminal is this possible?
<ardchoille> Wuhtzu: Check pm, ubotu sent you a link
<rx_> is there a way to clean up an installation? i mean...this ubuntu desktop is full of junk..(its some random box here, not mine), i want to clean it up a bit as well... i would like to go back to a base install...but without reinstalling :)
<rx_> and i dont feel like removing package by hand
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: "commando line" won't work ;p
<mister_roboto> Wuhtzu: try googling for "linux command line"  it came up with several good sites for using the shell and unix commands
<rx_> i know i could remove gtk some tons of useless package that require it would be uninstalled...but im scared of cyclic dep
<arrrgff> anyone have wifi?
<Seveas> !anyone > arrrgff
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: if you _really_ want to get to know command-line linux quickly, you could try working through "Linux from Scratch". The principles can be applied to any distro
<salah> any help for my problem please?
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: and when you work through that, you'll realise how much friendlier the ubuntu environment is
<ardchoille> mcphail: lol
<eyequeue> mcphail, debatable, i think cli is friendlier
<jAvierder> Hi people, we're trying to join all the Argentina Ubuntu Linux comunity under the chanel #ULUGA, join us if you want :)
<mcphail> eyequeue: i meant the ubuntu cli
<eyequeue> mcphail, though ubuntu-server is ubuntu :)
<eyequeue> mcphail, gotcha
<Tutter> unrelated question - anyone here using VoIP?
<ym4546> i'm having a samba problem...i have samba installed, and a folder that i have shared will show up on winxp, but when i try to access it, it says "access denied"
<ym4546> any ideas?
<y0rgos> Guys, i need help trying to install my nvidia display driver - everytime i install it when my system reboots my monitor goes into standby
<Stormx2> How do I change my keyboard layout in xfce?
<argument> Stormx2, xmodmap can do it
<dougsko> ym4546: have the winxp account have the same login and password as the unix box
<argument> Stormx2, what like to Dvorak or something?
<ym4546> what do you mean
<Stormx2> No um
<ym4546> oh sorry.. no
<Stormx2> British English
<Stormx2> XD
<ym4546> they don't have the same login.
<dougsko> ym4546: or make a login on the unix for the winxp user with the same login/pass
<argument> ahh
<Warbo> y0rgos: Sounds like you are using a resolution or something that your monitor can't handle
<eternaljoy> anyone here using Azureus?
<ym4546> well my windows username has spaces
<ym4546> is that okay to make a unix account for?
<mcphail> eternaljoy: occasionally
<_JECKEL_> what was the apt-get for KDE?
<jAvierder> eternaljoy, yes
<dougsko> ym4546: that could be a problem...
<y0rgos> Warbo: my monitor handles 1920x1200 and i was at 800x600 when rebooting, and ive tried 1280x1024 also
<_JECKEL_> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<Warbo> _JECKEL_: kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> ym4546, not advisable
<Ropechoborra> Why OpenOficce takes so long to load??
<Warbo> y0rgos: Maybe it is the refresh rate, horizontal or vertical rates?
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: Cause it's lame
<mcphail> Ropechoborra: is is a bloated piece of software
<damian_> yeah
<Warbo> !info abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2450 kB, installed size 6844 kB
<dougsko> try mounting the share in windows manually, from the command prompt
<Stormx2> How do I change my keyboard layout in xfce to British English?
<y0rgos> warbo: what should i change it to
<dougsko> ym4546: that way you can specify the username a pass
<jAvierder> !info tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 144 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<txx2> Does anyone know if a ubuntu studio edition will be out? .. like there is a kubuntu and so on?
<ym4546> i had it working before tho...
<Ropechoborra> So u recommend abiword?
<Stormx2> and if you need a spreadsheet app, gnumeric
<Warbo> y0rgos: I don't know. I always just guess mine with what I think of as conservative values
<ym4546> with the current winxp setup, and i didn't have to add a user or anything
<dougsko> ym4546: yeah dude, windows is really finicky about it
<mcphail> Ropechoborra: for something different, try LyX as a wordprocessor
<eyequeue> txx2, what pray tell would it be?
<eternaljoy> mcphail: how do I get the file so I can use Azureus?
<drbreen> abiword is the best word processor in terms of what bang for your buck you can get
<jAvierder> babaiiiiiiiiiiii
<txx2> eyequeue,  sorry, what?
<drbreen> !lyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> Ropechoborra: I would. Unless I want to integrate spreadsheets, databases and stuff (which I never do. I just type stuff)
<eternaljoy> how do I get the file so I can use Azureus?
<dougsko> ym4546: could you please prefix your msgs with my name, theres too much noise here for me to read what your saying
<eyequeue> txx2, studio means what?
<visik7> anyone have tryed compile edgy xen-3.0 on dapper ?
<mister_roboto> does abiword open and save ms-word format? does it save pdf?  just wondering
<mcphail> eternaljoy: what do you mean "get the file"? You can download azureus from sourceforge.net
<ym4546> dougsko: sorry..i'll do it from now on
<eternaljoy> mcphail: its installed already!  now what?
<Warbo> Yes, I think so (word definetly. PDF I think so)
<dougsko> ym4546: np, much better :)
<txx2> eyequeue,  The ubuntu audio studio project that is on the forums as the 3rd party projects is a project to get a special version of ubuntu, which is heavily situated for the musician.
<eternaljoy> mcphail: it says open torrent file, but I cant find any file at the wbsite?
<eyequeue> txx2, ahh, thanks
<y0rgos> how would i go about changing the values?
<txx2> I was wondering if a pre-packaged OS of this will be available.
<mcphail> eternaljoy: download a .torrent file and drag and drop into the azureus window
<Warbo> y0rgos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wuhtzu> Thanks guys, Ill rething the whole thing and start reading some linux guides
<eyequeue> txx2, see if you can drum up interest on the forums?
<Ropechoborra> Any ideas for a Video-Conference supported MSN client? (not aMSN or Kopete)
<edju> locate dhcp3
<y0rgos> warbo: i did this a few minutes ago, should i do it again
<visik7> Ropechoborra: no other
<Ropechoborra> =(
<Warbo> y0rgos: It wouldn't do any harm
<txx2> eyequeue,  I myself would love to see this, currently there are some very good up coming music apps for linux, such as drum machines and midi/audio sequencers. I was wondering if ubuntu allowed this to happen.
<Warbo> y0rgos: Easier than changing xorg.conf
<y0rgos> do i choose default NV or should i attemp to pick the nvidia
<y0rgos> (everytime i choose nvidia i cant boot back up normally, unless i change back to nv through console)
<mcphail> Wuhtzu: the guys on the #bash channel will be able to point you to a few guides and faqs as well
<Warbo> txx2: Anyone can make their own Ubuntu derivitave. Whether it is official or not depends. I think Xubuntu was originally unofficial
<dougsko> ym4546: http://www.microsoft.co.ke/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/net_use.mspx?mfr=true
<ym4546> dougsko: i'll look at it...thanks
<eyequeue> txx2, ubuntu wouldn't prevent it, though i think it would be a third-party project at least at first, to my understanding
<dougsko> ym4546: try mounting the share manually with that. that way you can specify your login and pass
<Ropechoborra> How do i make AbiWord default wordprocesor?
<Warbo> y0rgos: Choose nvidia (you could choose nv, but what is the point if you are trying to get nvidia working?)
<txx2> Warbo,  I am no expert, but would it be hard to make a ubuntu release with many-already installed audio programs?
<eyequeue> txx2, yeah, Warbo's example is a good illustration :)
<[-Trico-Bw-] > oh hi
<[-Trico-Bw-] > how are you all ?
<y0rgos> Warbo: right, what ammount of memory to be used by video card?
<arrrgff> how do i un load a module?
<[-Trico-Bw-] > i have a questiong
<[-Trico-Bw-] > i order cds
<Warbo> txx2: No. I have made many liveCDs in my time, and it is pretty simple, then it is just a matter of changing whatever list there is of default packages in the LiveCD installer
<arrrgff> like i did modprobe zd1211
<arrrgff> i want to unload it now
<eyequeue> txx2, it's probably not a newbie-task, but it's not all that impossible either, a custom cd
<Warbo> y0rgos: You shouldn't have to set it unless it is onboard, and then it depends entirely on the cartd
<txx2> eyequeue,  Yeah, cheers for the info. The current state of studio ubuntu is basically some tutorial files on their wiki, but I'd like to see a release by them soon.
<y0rgos> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<arrrgff> Seveas: there's a straight question :)
<Warbo> txx2: The biggest hurdle would be that most of the applications you would want installed are in Universe, not main
<Warbo> y0rgos: no
<eyequeue> txx2, it's people like you that make progress :)  encourage them and volunteer some time :)
<Seveas> arrrgff, modprobe -r module_name_here
<hyperspace> txx2 : have you seen scrambled hackz?
<hyperspace> txx2 : http://www.popmodernism.org/scrambledhackz/
<txx2> Warbo,  Well, I think it's pretty much standard stablized apps that would be pre installed. Shouldn't be too hard.
<txx2> Nope, I'll check it out, thanks hyperspace
<hyperspace> watch the vids they are insanity
<engla> I need some help. Is it possible to set up ubuntu for internet sharing via wireless?
<hyperspace> he hasnt released source or binaries yet, but i await the moment he does
<txx2> hyperspace,  Ohh yes, I've seen this.. the guy with the mike, and it selects the samples closest to his voice/words.
<hyperspace> yup
<edju> I have gone thru 2 or 3 HOWTOs on wireless, but still nogo.  iwconfig reports NOT READY.  Any hints/pointers?
<y0rgos> hey Warbo: select the x.org server modules that should be loaded by default
<Warbo> txx2: Yes, I am just wondering how easy it would be to make an official spin-off of it. The packages would have to go in main. I could make such a distro in a couple of hours if being unofficial doesn't matter (and that is just the time needed to download, install and de/compress)
<arrrgff> Seveas: chears
<engla> I want to share connex from ethernet to others via my bcm43xx wireless. WPA or not is egal
<ym4546> dougsko: that command isn't working, b/c i can't get the syntax right.
<Warbo> y0rgos: Don't use DRI, I know that much
<y0rgos> should i leave them default? or add/remove any? -- ok
<Warbo> y0rgos: Is there a GLCore?
<Seveas> engla, install firestarter for easy 3-click internet sharing
<engla> Seveas: haven't happened for me. It always says eth1 (my wlan) is not ready and such
<ym4546> dougsko: could this be a firewall problem (iptables)
<dougsko> ym4546: well what are you typing?
<engla> Seveas: but it should work? I've tried it, but I need the exact settings for iwconfig to go with it probably
<txx2> Warbo,  Cool. There's many audio applications now for linux, and you can get a lot of info off of the wiki http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome,_Musicians!
<y0rgos> i missed it, i already proceeded
<Seveas> engla, you need to configure it and bring it up before you can share anything
<arrrgff> Seveas: how do i list avalible names ? modprobe -l ?
<ym4546> dougsko: net use
<Seveas> arrrgff, lsmod
<GTroy> would there be any problems switching to alsa 1.06 to be able to use my sound card?
<ym4546> dougsko: h/o sorry
<arrrgff> :)
<y0rgos> "please choose a method for selecting your monitor characterestics" :-?
<engla> Seveas: configure it for what? I mean, I odn't want to connect to any network..
<Warbo> y0rgos: I was going to say disable it. But I think the latest driver doesn't actually care
<Warbo> y0rgos: Use medium
<edju> locate wireles.example
<engla> Seveas: but thanks for the confirmation that it should work.. this can get exciting
<ym4546> dougsko: net use \\ubuntu\hda5 password /user:yatin
<Warbo> (whatever is between simple and advanced)
<ym4546> dougsko::"yatin" is my linux username
<y0rgos> Write monitor sync ranges to config file??
<Warbo> y0rgos: Yup
<y0rgos> okay, all done
<Warbo> y0rgos: Now try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<Ropechoborra> aMSN is so slow or its a problem of my pc ?
<scrappy_> Ropechoborra: what part is slow
<Dr_Willis> Yes. :P
<ardchoille> y0rgos: You using irssi or is the box you're working on a diff box?
<Ropechoborra> scrappy_ Just in the usual chatting...
<y0rgos> just one box ardchille
<Ropechoborra> Sometimes i press intro.. and 2 o 3 seconds later the message apears
<y0rgos> about to restart now *hope this works*
<dougsko> ym4546: ok, try this: net use * \\ubuntu\hda5 password /user:yatin
<Warbo> y0rgos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start|stop|restart (where | means or) works as well
<ardchoille> y0rgos: cool. I remember my X crashing.. and I thought.. pfft.. I'l fix it later and went back to irssi in a screen session
<edju> Wireless, anybody?
<ardchoille> I spent a day and a half without X.. didn't miss it much
<Warbo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scrappy_> Ropechoborra: is name resolution in browser and such fast?
<dougsko> ym4546: try using the username and pass for your ubuntu box too
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, my apt-get, aptitude or synaptic stalls at [Waiting for headers] 
<DamianFinol> Any ideas?
<ym4546> i did
<edju> ubotu, Thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damian_> lol
<damian_> edju: ubotu is a bot
<ym4546> dougsko: i did
<Ropechoborra> scrappy_ all aMSN is slow if thats what u mean
<edju> Shows what I know.
<mcphail> ardchoille: screen rocks
<ardchoille> mcphail: indeed :)
<eyequeue> DamianFinol, slow mirror?  try another?
<eyequeue> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<scrappy_> Ropechoborra: like firefox is it fast or kindof slow too pulling up webpages?
<jordanau> edju, you wouldn't know unless you have been here a few times
<Ropechoborra> scrappy_ is fast... and Gaim is fast too... or xchat... works perfect.. but not aMSN
<dougsko> ym4546: try this, type, net /?, to get a list of other net commands, i thin there is one that lists shared drives. sometimes the cache gets messed up and you have to clear the existing drives
<ym4546> k
<etzerd> hello all
<dougsko> ym4546: so basically, you list the shared resources, and then there is another command that will clear the table so to speak. then you can try mounting again
<etzerd> ?
<jordanau> etzerd, i thought your name was ezterd
<dougsko> ym4546: its really funny how linux handles smb so much more gracefully than windows
<etzerd> I'm trying to install kubuntu it failed win a message like connection failed
<etzerd> that's waht it is jordanau
<ym4546> dougsko: its really not funny how linux handles everything much better than windows
<trygg> Ehm, how do i save in visualboyadvance?
<ym4546> dougsko: esp. when it seems that everyone you know loves windoze
<etzerd> I don't kow if some of the distros are old or the server is down
<damian_> how do you run a gnome app at startup that requires root priviledges without having to type in the password every time?
<Dr_Willis> trygg,  heh -  most of the time emulators use the F keys, or the alt-# keys.
<mcphail> It doesn't handle the smb documentation very well :(
<Dr_Willis> trygg,  when in doubt check the emulators homepage
<Warbo> damian_: If it doesn't need a GUI then you can put it in /etc/init.d/
<etzerd> because I cannot install KDE for ubuntu  using the command " sudo install kubuntu-desktop"
<bignose_> i installed vncserver before realizeding remote desktop was up in the menu. however if i check off the remote desktop buttons, i can't connect from a remote host. connection refused.
<damian_> Warbo: it needs a gui
<salah> how do I burn a CD-ISO into a DVD?
<Warbo> etzerd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<bignose_> and ps aux|grep vnc shows nothing.
<eyequeue> etzerd, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<trygg> Dr_Willis: thanks. :)
<dougsko> ym4546: dont be too quick to hate, windows has its place. not everyone wants to get their hands dirty in their computer
<etzerd> sorry warbo that is exactly right
<vdepizzol> will ubuntu 6.10 come with this grub? http://deb.user.ba.googlepages.com/Capture-ubugrey.png
<mcphail> damian_: you could change permissions for the app, but that would be a security risk
<etzerd> still all the link failed
<scrappy_> http://deb.user.ba.googlepages.com/Capture-ubugrey.png
<jordanau> isn't it better to do an aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ??
<etzerd> the message for them all is : connection failed
<damian_> mcphail: the program needs root priviledges to do waht it does though
<dougsko> ym4546: lol but sometimes it is really gay
<scrappy_> oops
<Warbo> damian_: I set my sudoers file to not require a password at all for gksudo once (by accident, since my user config was screwed and I was trying to fix it). I reinstalled to force the password to come up
<etzerd> Even I tried to reinstall ubuntu at a certain point in the installation I have an error display for the Security.
<scrappy_> vdepizzol: you can do that splashscreen and stuff in current version if you want
<ym4546> dougsko: point well taken...but IMHO, except for interfacing with a windows network, installing ubuntu on my machine was about 20% of the work it took to install windows xp, and it worked out of the box
<vdepizzol> scrappy_: yes, by it will come in 6.10 as default?
<vdepizzol> s/by/but
<arrrgff> aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<jordanau> ym4546, consider yourself lucky
<Warbo> etzerd: Run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy one of the addresses (http://something, but only go up to the first space) and try running "ping addressyoucopied"
<ym4546> jordanau: perhaps i am
<arrrgff> can i use apt not apitiude?
<ljlolel> where is $VIM/syntax in ubuntu?
<scrappy_> vdepizzol: dunno but it is prettier than current grub setup
<jordanau> arrrgff, apt-get
<vdepizzol> ok
<vdepizzol> thanks
<arrrgff> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<arrrgff> is that the same?
<mcphail> damian_: you could run it SUID if brave
<Warbo> etzerd: Ctrl-C to stop pinging by the way
<godtvisken> If I have key <AD01> { [  apostrophe, quotedbl, dead_acute, dead_diaeresis    ]  }; How can I access the forth level (the diaeresis)? I know the first is just the key, the second shift, the third shift and Gr.. but how to get to the last one?
<damian_> mcphail: what does that involve
<gary[ubuntu] > scrappy: is that grub screen fairly simple to setup?
<etzerd> thanks warbo
<dougsko> ym4546: very true. but setting up some things like X can be a nightmare. i still havent gotten my s-video out working on my laptop (i only tried for about an hour, but thats an hour i shouldve spent watching a movie)
<Warbo> etzerd: That will see if you can actually connect to the site
<scrappy_> gary[ubuntu] : well i dont know where that particular one came from but its is easy to setup just the splashscreen
<mcphail> damian_: unix permission have a bit which can bet set to allow normal users to run something with the same permissions as the file's owner.
<damian_> mcphail: ok so how do I set that bit
<arrrgff> Seveas: is : apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential .  The same as aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential   ?
<arrrgff> in the result
<arrrgff> i mean
<dougsko> ym4546: but it sure is easy as hell to set up samba on linux. if you have another linux box, id bet a million bucks you can mount that share in one sec
<Seveas> arrrgff, not neccessarily -- aptitude installs recommended packages by default, apt-get not
<dasos> anyone not getting sound in flash player?
<scrappy_> gary[ubuntu] : im not on ubuntu right now but maybe apt-cache search grub | grep splash for some default images
<arrrgff> Seveas: chears i see
<mcphail> damian_: google for SUID and it's problems first. It is a dangerous thing to do and you should know the consequences.
<DanaG> Anyone have a changelog for the new compiz-vanilla?
<Tear> how do you get skype to connect automatically when I start ubuntu
<gary[ubuntu] > scrappy_: found it grub-splashimages. thanks
<Dan`> Does anyone here have experience with the NVidia 7800GS, I am attempting to install any version of ubuntu and as soon as x is launched I get a kernel panic.
<Fenster> anyone know which wine packages I need to install
<Seveas> Fenster, merlot, champagne...
<mcphail> damian_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Fenster> da dum cha
<jordanau> !wine > Fenster
<gary[ubuntu] > Fenster: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<whitesuit> hi, i installed apache and the default place it looks for the pages is /var/www , however to put my pages there i have to constantly use sudo to be able to access that directory. Is there a way to make apache look for pages on a folder inside my home directory , so i dont have to be constantly using sudo ?
<Nimwei-> whitesuit - Edit your apache2.conf file in /etc/apache or /etc/apachde2
<Fenster> thx jordanau
<dougsko> whitesuit: yeah dude, you change the document root. or you can just add yourself to the www group or whatever and make it group writeable
<eyequeue> whitesuit, or chgrp it to staff and adduser yourself to staff
<david__> does anyone know of anything definite to fix the suspen issue with dapper?
<Aphex_Twin> what is the fasters web browser out there?
<mcphail> Aphex_Twin: lynx
<Aphex_Twin> graphical
<eyequeue> Aphex_Twin, telnet
<david__> I read in the forums and found something, but it was "i did this and this and it sorta worked" so i was really unsure if i should do anything
<Warbo> Aphex_Twin: Dillo?
<mcphail> Aphex_Twin: for most browsers, your d'l speed is the rate limiting factor
<whitesuit> Nimwei: what should i change there ?
<Tear> are there any desktop themes for ubuntu...beside the ones in the distro
<eyequeue> whitesuit, DocumentRoot
<jrib> !themes > Tear
<Warbo> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arrrgff> Seveas: which would u do first: load the module then plug in the usb wifi or : plug in the usb wifi then load the module?
<Fenster> anyone know a linux tool that will ping a range of ips and show the results?
<omnid> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<damian_> once I add a file to the init directory do I have to run a command to update it?
<gary[ubuntu] > !gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> arrrgff, ideally you just plug in the module and udev loads the driver for you
<damian_> !games > gary[ubuntu] 
<eyequeue> damian_, man update-rc.d
<gary[ubuntu] > thanks
<wedTM> so anyways
<pipipi> anyone can tell me where the CD Writer with  Ubuntu is located?
<pipipi> I can't find it for any reason.
<arrrgff> Seveas: yeah but to answer my question thats plug it in first ?
<scrappy_> pipipi: you can use the file manager but you might want to install k3b
<Aphex_Twin> mcphail: if you have Mb-wide band, your dl is not limiting
<pipipi> i have Gnome though
<pipipi> k3b is for KDE right?
<scrappy_> pipipi: yes but you can install and run it fine
<Seveas> arrrgff, if the automatic thing doesn't work: it doesn't really matter what you do first
<pipipi> ok
<arrrgff> Seveas: how can i cheak for udev working?
<Seveas> arrrgff, sudo udevmonitor
<pipipi> yeah I want to burn .mp3 to CD AUDIO
<scrappy_> pipipi: the gnome alternative is gnomebaker but its not as nice
<Seveas> and then plug the device in
<pipipi> yeah im installing k3b
<pipipi> thanks :)
* arrrgff votes seveas for Presedent
<Seveas> arrrgff, neh, I rather spend time on ubuntu
<ardchoille> Seveas: :)
<scrappy_> pipipi: also install libk3b2-mp3
<visik7> anyone had try to compile xen-3.0 from edgy to dapper
<visik7> ?
<TX> hey people
<_paul> hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me any more if theres being any word on lightscribe support in linux..?
<fensta> anyone know a good ubuntu supported widget/program launcher?
* Dr_Willis views lightscribe as one of those gimmics that will vanish in a year. :P
<kendrick> hrm, how do i add locales in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> fensta,  theres superkaramba,gdesklets, various windowmaker dock applets..
<argument> adesklets > gdesklets
<kendrick> in debian, i'd do "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and it'd give me a list to pick from (curses gui)
<argument> pypanel is ok
<mcphail> aargh - gdesklets
<Dr_Willis>  I perfer windowmaker dock apps myself
<fensta> anyone in particular widely used (totally kick ass)?
<Mattchewie> Man, I'm bummed, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to work on PPC :(
<crimsun> kendrick: locale-gen. Take the first-column, white-space delimited list from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<pipipi> damn
<pipipi> k3b doesn't burn .mp3's ?
<kendrick> when i run that in ubuntu, it just seems to run locale-gen w/o asking me anything first
<argument> fensta, there's a copy of the OSX Dock for KDE somewhere
<mcphail> pipipi: install the other package mentioned above
<TX> Hey... can anyone suggest what to do if my Builtin Realtek card in my laptop dies during large file transfers (SMB) in ubuntu?
<argument> fensta, in fact there are a couple of those
<kendrick> crimsun: i'll take a look
<Mattchewie> pipipi, you have to install the restricted formats pacakges
<erdrick> the latest ati radeon drivers are broken can someone give me some direction on how i can install the previous drivers ??
<pipipi> ok got it
<Mattchewie> hehe ati drivers broke!!...NEVER :D
<erdrick> the manual only explains how to get the latest
<fensta> im using gnome
<pipipi> appreciated guys :)
<crimsun> kendrick: e.g., locale-gen ar_BH.UTF-8 zh_TW.UTF-8 [..] 
<kendrick> crimsun: run locale-gen with the locales i want?
<kendrick> ah cool
<Mattchewie> Anyone here run Ubuntu on PPC? (dapper)?
<kendrick> i'll try:  sudo locale-gen `cut -d " " /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED  -f 1`
<argument> Mattchewie, you're not gonna get the ATI drivers or flash working on PPC Ubuntu
<kendrick> thx crimsun
<pipipi> do you know if k3b will convert the .mp3 into CD Audio to be playable with a standard CD player?
<kendrick> pipipi: yes
<mcphail> pipipi: yes
<pipipi> hehe ok
<Mattchewie> argument, really?!......bah...
<kendrick> that's how i made my KOMPRESSOR and MCFrontalot discs ;)
<argument> Mattchewie, really, you're better off paying $30 for a copy of Jaguar or Panther
<kendrick> btw, if anyone here is going to Ubucon this week (after LWE), don't forget to go to the Linux pinic!  ( http://www.linuxpicnic.org/ )
<Mattchewie> I tried Yellow Dog, ......everything semied fine untill it booted up after install........then this AMAZING hum came from th speakers
<argument> Mattchewie, i tried it on an iBook already... it works, but the lack of flash and ATI was just no good
<kendrick> there's a bit of crossover, and i think day2 of ubucon will end early enough for people to go to the picnic :)
<loma> What is the fastest en easyest way to be able to watch a divx movie?
<Mattchewie> .....I guess I go to compusa tomorrow and pick up tiger again
<Mattchewie> :(
<jrib> !divx > loma
<Warbo> Mattchewie: What card do you have?
<scrappy_> Mattchewie: gut the mac and build a pc :)
<Dr_Willis> gentoo pppc :P
<loma> jrib, ??
<loma> oh
<Mattchewie> scrappy, ...hehe I'm about there
<jrib> loma: it's a message for ubotu :)
<kendrick> ok, off to test tux paint some more :)
<kendrick> cya
<fensta> argument,  is there one for gnome that you particularly recommend?
<loma> jrib, cant find anything about divx?
<rockzman> Can anyone help me with my .xsession-errors?
<Mattchewie> Cause..I mean I like OSX...but I dislike the fact that I like zero options for programs. If I want to replace iTunes (cause I really dislike iTunes)....I got to use fink or soemthing cause no one seems to make a 3rd party media player for OSX
<Mattchewie> Warbo, Uhh .....what ever mac uses for thier audio..I'm not quite forsure
<Flannel> Mattchewie: welcome to vendor lock in ;)
<mcphail> Mattchewie: i suppose it depends on whether you find lack of flash a problem
<Mattchewie> Flannel, hahah Its a horrible day when I say "wow, Windows has more "choice"    and then I vomit in my shoes
<Brokenstein> hey does anyone know how to edit mp3's tags in rhythmbox?
<mcphail> Mattchewie: some people would view it as a bonus :)
<argument> fensta, yeah it's called the gnome-panel, it comes with gnome
<jrib> loma: if you install the recommended packages in the help.ubuntu.com docs you should be able to play it.  I believe gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is the actual package that provides support for divx, but you should just install them all if you want to play multimedia
<Dasnipa`> ding a ding dang my ding a long ling long
<argument> fensta, are you trying to improve speed? or what
<Mattchewie> mcphail, See, the flash thing doesn't bother me but I was trying to turn the PPC into a Linux DAW....so I'm sure that the lack of vid drivers wouldn't be good either
<fensta> argument, eyecandy mostly.. and a place to launch my fav apps
<argument> Mattchewie, ewww, no way man, get a PC if you want linux daw
<argument> Mattchewie, actually i'm quite an expert on that subject if you care to join me in PM
<mcphail> Mattchewie: daw = digital audio workstation?
<ardchoille> Mattchewie: DAW = ?
<argument> Mattchewie, i've researched the linux daw situation in depth
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<loma> jrib, how do i install them? using apt-get?
<argument> DAW = Digital Audio Workstation
<Mattchewie> Yes Daw = Digital audio workstation :D
<Mattchewie> Oooo, Yeah pm it up argument
<jrib> loma: yes, apt-get or synaptic if you prefer gui
* mcphail can go to bed having learned a new acronym
<Moodles> I have a problem with my ubuntu install, when I boot up it hangs on "Waiting for root filesystem"
<loma> jrib, what command? apt-get (not install?) name?
<jrib> loma: apt-get install package_name
<jrib> loma: sudo apt-get install package_name
<Rookie-> Moodles - sounds like you forgot to mount up /
<TX> Anyone, any idea's on why eth0 just stops sending/receiving packets half way through a large file transfer, and needs a system reboot to work again (realtek 8139too driver)
<nixconve1ter> what is the source used when using apt-get to install software
<loma> jrib, can't find package
<Moodles> Rookie-: this install is 6 months old, it's only today it has started doing it
<jrib> nixconve1ter: the repositories listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brokenstein> TX i have a guess
<fensta> hey guys.. can I run an app with root privs. in gnome
<fensta> ?
<scrappy_> Moodles: are you able to boot in recovery mode?
<loma> jrib, I have tryed to update..
<Rookie-> TX - check so you dont have more then 1 module installed and in work
<DamianFinol> with sudo, yes
<godtvisken> What's a good network music server?
<jrib> loma: you'll need to enable universe and/or multiverse for some packages, the guide should have a link on how to do this.  If not, just let me know
<nixconve1ter> jrib:  thanks
<loma> jrib, this is the problem whit linux =) there is alwas a hatch
<mcphail> godtvisken: gnump3d
<godtvisken> er, streamer
<godtvisken> thanks
<TX> rookie... ok.. will check
<TX> brokenstein what was your guess?
<Brokenstein> is anyone here familiar with rhythmbox?
<nixconve1ter> jrib: where should I look for ftp sites of repositories for this
<jrib> !repos > nixconve1ter
<an0malist> hi im trying to install ubuntu but i need to resize my reiserFS partition
<jrib> nixconve1ter: what exactly are you looking for?  a particular program?
<Rookie-> realtec can sometimes install and use up to 3 modules, 8139too, 8139cp and fealnx
<Brokenstein> oh yeah TX could be your modem isnt really rated to handle provided bandwidth... modem goin to sleep on you
<omnid> !vmware > omnid
<an0malist> on the ubuntu live CD, QTParted doesn't seem to allow me to resize my ReiserFS partition..how can I do that so I can create a new partition for ubuntu?
<Brokenstein> things have been easier for me since i went back to 768k
<nixconve1ter> jrib: no not specifically but I'm going to install subversion and I didn't know whether to install for an online repository or if I should use the cd or download and install from source
<Moodles> I waitied for it, and it says "ALERT: /dev/sdb2 does not exist, dropping to shell".. do I need to reboot into recovery mode or is this shell enough?
<TX> Rookie... ahh... got 8139too and 8139cp (did an lsmod as root)
<Moodles> ls
<Moodles> oops
<TX> next steps @ rookie?
<jrib> nixconve1ter: it's usually best to use the repositories.  If you have the cd-rom repository enabled in your sources.list then apt will use it if the package is available from the cd.  If you are using the gui, you have synaptic available to you as well
<an0malist> anyone?  resizing a reiserfs?
<Rookie-> well, remove and blacklist 8139cp
<jrib> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<jrib> nixconve1ter: 'sudo apt-get install subversion' should just work since it is in the main repository
<nixconve1ter> jrib: no GUI i'm using server, but apt instead of source
<Rookie-> to make it eaven easier and better (i prefer it) edit modprobe.conf too - under /etc
<nixconve1ter> jrib: where can I find a repository list...will there already be some lists in the config file mentioned earlier
<jrib> nixconve1ter: yes there should already be repositories in your sources.list (as well as some commented ones).  ubotu should have sent you a private message with more info about repositories
<TX> rookie.... best way to go about blacklisting 8139cp?
<loma> jrib, can't get it to work
<nixconve1ter> jrib: private msg
<nixconve1ter> jrib: ??
<jrib> !repos > nixconve1ter
<Rookie-> i check, not sure in ubuntu
<jrib> nixconve1ter: did you get a private message from ubotu now?
<nixconve1ter> jrib: oh there is a !repos command
<jrib> loma: which particular package is giving you trouble?
<Rookie-> TX - edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<JoshYme1> i'm trying to configure my wifi card..   i've installed NDIS..  i ran lspci - is that accurate in determine the chipset that I have ??
<Rookie-> TX - seems like you can add your aliases for eth in the same directory, in the file "aliases" (ubuntu dosent follow linuxstandard)
<fensta> yikes
<tin_nqn> Hi folks! ... I need to install Xubuntu dapper in a machine with 192 mb. of ram. ubuntu (dapper) won't boot as a live cd. would xubuntu?
<fensta> turns out this app I wanna install with wine requires .net framework.. am I shit outta luck htere?
<DanaG> Is it possible to rename eth1 to wlan0?
<loma> jrib, I think i have added the hole world to the "packet manager" still no match
<jrib> jrib: what is the name of the package?
<jrib> erm
<Rookie-> tin_nqn - recomended is 256 when you run with X - server
<warlock> Symbolic link, I need /home/cs/1 to be /var/www/cstrike <(a dir), anyone?
<jrib> loma: what is the name of the package?  and please post your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frfx> i run ubuntu on a 300mhz with 128mb ram with gnome..runs pretty good
<jrib> warlock: which one do you want to be a symbolic link?
<loma> jrib, think I found something, but not 0.10 as it says in your link but 0.8
<tin_nqn> rookie: i know, but I only have 192 mb. is there a solution?
<Rookie-> warlock - go to /var/www - type ln -s /home/cs/1 cstrike
<jrib> loma: are you using dapper?
<Rookie-> tin_nqn - forget X
<yoshiznit123> danag: yea, change /etc/iftab
<TX> ok @ rookie... added to blacklist... will stop stop the module loading even at bootup... and why would i want to add aliases?? *confused*
<loma> jrib,  Not sure whats it called, im using the graphic one
<tin_nqn> Rookie-, okay, but how could isntall it whitout x?
<warlock> Rookie-, I want /home/cs/cstrike to be in /var/www/cstrike/. Is that how ?
<Rookie-> TX - to force the system to load that specific module ... brutal force ;)
<frfx> tin_nqn: i think that isnt true..you can run X pretty good on 192..but maybe just try?
<jrib> loma: dapper is a version of ubuntu, you can check which one you are using by doing 'lsb_release -c' in a terminal
<warlock> atm I haeva file in the /var/www/ dir called cstrke, I did ln -s /home/cs/cstrike /var/www/cstrike
<loma> jrib, breezy
<tin_nqn> frfx, i tried to boot ubuntu dapper, and it wouldn't run. i wonder, xubuntu could?
<Rookie-> man ln works otherwise
<loma> jrib, lol, now its asking me for the cd-rom =(
<jrib> loma: ah ok, then you are correct, you want the 0.8 versions.  You may want to consider upgrading to dapper though
<TX> so ive blacklisted 8139cp... which causes it never to allow the 8139cp module to be loaded.... now i need to edit eth0's alias to make sure 8139too is loaded?? am i correct?
<nixconve1ter> I just did a server install...what is the command to get all my updates current
<jrib> loma: you can stop if from asking you for the cdrom and just use the online repos all the time by commenting the cdrom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list and the running 'sudo apt-get update'
<frfx> tin_nqn: i dont think your system is too low..maybe you have rare hardware..i dont know..just try
<jrib> nixconve1ter: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nixconve1ter> jrib: thanks
<TX> NIXCONVE1... 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<warlock> Rookie-, aint telling me much
<Rookie-> yes and no ... you force the system to only load 8139too for your eth ... since you need to tell in aliases (it seems to be that way in ubuntu) that it is for eth0
<TX> and the blacklist tells it not to ever load 8139cp?
<Rookie-> default in linuxsystem it is in modprobe.conf ...
<Rookie-> yes
<loma> jrib, I took "ignore" and now the program wont start, why dose it always have to be this hard in linux? =P
<TX> cool
<tin_nqn> frfx,- the boot stops almost inmediatly, something memory related (I dont remember exactly and the machine is far away)
<TX> i'll give that a try
<TX> cheets man
<TX> *cheers
<jrib> loma: I don't understand what you mean?  "ignore" where?
<loma> jrib, when it asked for the cd-rom
<warlock> Symbolic link help? -> I want /home/cs/publics/fun/cstrike to be linked to /var/www/cstrike (((so the /var/www/cstrike is /home/cs/publics/fun/cstrike))) anyone ?
<frfx> tin_nqn: maybe your ram is broken? or runs another operating system better? like win98
<jrib> loma: oh
<Rookie-> warlock - just go to your www directory - type "ln -s /home/cs1 cstrike" you will then have a symlink in www directory to your cs
<warlock> ok
<warlock> let me test :)
<tin_nqn> frfx, broken ram? it runs win9X without problems
<loma> jrib, how do i reinstall it? =P
<jrib> loma: did synaptic close now?
<Rookie-> ehh /home/cs/1
<warlock> there we go, cheers Rookie- !
<Rookie-> told you so the first time ;)
<JoshYme1> i have a windows self extracting .exe - how can I make it extract the files under linux???
<gnomefreak> JoshYme1: you cant
<Rookie-> but then .... the command "man" is not any popular one *grins evily*
<gnomefreak> JoshYme1: wine might run it but depends on what it is
<jasmuz> Hello all
<frfx> tin_nqn: so your hardware is ok..i think you better try xubuntu
<loma> jrib, think I closed it, trying to remove the add now to get totem to work again
<JoshYme1> gnomefreak, linksys drivers that i need to load with ndis
<jrib> loma: here is the appropriate doc for breezy: https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/sect-music-and-movies.html#codecs
<tin_nqn> frfx, ok, i would like to know, someone knows for sure if xubuntu would boot graphic with 192 mb. of ram?
<loma> jrib, think I just fucked up my media player, now it wont start at all, nothing happens
<Rookie-> warlock - I really suggest you make a "index.html" file in that symlinked directory
<loma> jrib, how can I reinstall it or somthing?
<jasmuz> JoshYme1, wine can
<warlock> Rookie-, will do. And I ened to do another thing, sorry though.
<jrib> loma: 'ps -ef | grep totem', anything turn up?
<frfx> tin_nqn: nobody will know for sure..but 192 is enough believe me..you can only try
<Rookie-> tin_nqn - noone can be sure until someone is testing ...
<warlock> how do I make so people dont havea ccess to a few files in that dir Rookie- ?
<Renan_s2> tin_nqn, more memory wouldn't hurt
<Rookie-> they have to type your url and continue with /cstrike
<MarcN> tin_nqn: not for sure, but I have system with only 384M.  booting isn't the issue, trying to run a full GUI with apps is he issue.
<MarcN> tin_nqn: would make a fine web/print/file server
<enjahova> I am having trouble with my broadcom wireless card. I followed the instructions for dapper and Network Manager shows a healthy connection. The problem seems that I have a very strange IP address now and I cannot connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<Rookie-> i.e www.test.com/cstrike
<warlock> Rookie-, wait: I know. I want to 'lock' a few files from being accessed through that, ex mydomain.com/cstrike/aservercfgperhaps.cfg
<loma> jrib, yep, killed it and now it starts, thanks
<Dodzey> where is the setting for which NIC system monitor watches
<tin_nqn> frfx, Rookie, Renan_s2, MArcN, thanks to all, i ask because i have to download xubuntu and i want to be sure. is a desktop machina btw, not a server
<Rookie-> more then i know of, i know networking not apache .... but i belive it is in .htaccess you can set permissions
<warlock> ok Rookie-..
<jasmuz> Can anyone give me a good ping?
<frfx> tin_nqn: np..i wish you good luck..if it doesnt work try "Damn Small Linux": linux for older hardware
<loma> jrib, the problem sill remains thow, how do I install the "gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg" package
<MarcN> tin_nqn: make sure you have a bunch of swap space -- ~512M should be fine.   Remember not to run a bunch of apps at the same time or it will start to swap and performance will suck.  A xterm and firefox would be fine or oowriter instead of firefox.
<Rookie-> with 192 in ram ... i would test slackware ... my favo *grins*
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ubotu> Package gstreamer08-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg breezy
<ubotu> Package gstreamer08-ffmpeg does not exist in breezy
<Rookie-> slackware with gnome wants 128
* MarcN 's first linux box had 4M of memory.  Could run emacs and thats about it.  No X of course.
<loma> jrib, yey! it works!
<loma> jrib, I used apt-get this time, whit the proper 0.8. works perfectly, thanks a lot for the help!
<jrib> loma: np
<Renan_s2> my 1st Linux box had 32MB RAM... worked well for its time (1999)
<Rookie-> smallest dist is 45 MB ...
<Posty_> Is there a way to disable my AC97 in Ubuntu without disabling it in the BIOS?
<enjahova> is there another channel where I can get wireless support?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: whats the problem?
<RadiantFire> Posty_: remove the module
<nuaimat> hi guys , how can i control the time period which ubuntu keeps knowing that i am verified root, without asking me everytime for a password ?
<jasmuz> Posty_, what for?
<Posty_> jasmuz, WINE keeps defaulting my AC97
<tin_nqn> MarcN, frfx, DSL is an alternative, but i wanted to go de xubuntu route if possible, given its larger community, better support, etc. i guess i will download xubuntu and try
<scrappy_> Posty_: i guess you might blacklist the driver
<Posty_> So I have to unplug my audio cord whenever I want to run GTA3 and stuff
<Posty_> :P
<Posty_> scrappy_, how so?
<Rookie-> nuaimat - sudo su -
<enjahova> jackmacokc: i have a broadcom wireless card. I was able to set it up and I can connect to access points around me, but I dont have internet. It seems i get a weird IP address
<tin_nqn> Thanks to all of you and sorry for the broken english
<jasmuz> Posty_, :s ...
<Posty_> I just started using Ubuntu not long ago, and this is my first Linux experience. So I don't know all the ins and outs yet
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: what ip address is it getting?
<MarcN> tin_nqn: go with xubuntu.  it is probably your best bet to autodetect hardware.  Anyway you can add more memory?
<nuaimat> Rookie-: i am talking in gnome , not the terminal
<Linuturk> with wine, there is a system tray adapter that opens in a window. Is there anyway to get this to open on the regular system tray where gaim and xchat keeps it's icons?
<enjahova> one sec, im checking it by looking in network tools/devices
<MarcN> tin_nqn: also after you are installed, consider turning off stuff like the printer daemon, etc
<Rookie-> nuaimat - ohh, dunno gui (running servers)
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: or from a terminal, type 'ifconfig'
<enjahova> ok
<pushpop> One last question, I was searching for the skydome plugin for a while.  I was unable to find a download link.  Anyone happen to know where I could download it from off hand?
<scrappy_> Posty_: ive never used it but you might do 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'  and type blacklist drivername
<enjahova> JackMacOKC:  169.254.38.234 with subnet 255.255.0.0
<nuaimat> pushpop: what is skydome ??
<enjahova> i should be geting a 192.168 address from my router
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: ok, that means your not connecting with an AP
<tin_nqn> MarcN, the machine uses DIMMs, and I have difficulties finding a module more. I'll ask my friends anyway
<pushpop> It shows clouds in the backround when your roatating your cube.
<nuaimat> !skydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> www.google.com is your best friend, best linuxcommands are "man" and "apropos"
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: or more specifically, it means you're not retrieving an IP address from DHCP
<omnid_> "'VMware Player' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture."
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: ? how can i tell? network-manager says im connected to a valid essid
<omnid_> I get this message more than with this what is wrong?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC:  what do you think i can do about it?
<omnid_> I know it does support my system architecture!!
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: are you using wep security?
<nuaimat> guys , how can i know my dial up connection speed ??
<Posty_> scrappy_, how do I find the driver name for the AC97?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC:  not on this network
<Rookie-> 169.* is ms standard iptrange "apipa"
<scrappy_> Posty_: you can type lsmod to see current loaded drivers
<Posty_> scrappy_, so I'm guessing that this would be the one I would blacklist?
<Posty_> snd_ac97_codec
<scrappy_> Posty_: bear in mind im not saying it will def work but yes
<tin_nqn> thaks. good bye
<enjahova> JackMacOKC:  is there a way to turn on dhcp with ifconfig?
<Posty_> scrappy_, thanks. Should I just logout/login to see if it worked?
<nuaimat> guys , someone help me please ?
<nuaimat> how can i get my dial up connection speed ?
<nuaimat> i am using ubuntu 6.06
<nuaimat> with a dial up modem
<seshomaru> hello - i have a hardware question, i ran a 128M rom machine - if I add another 256M - will it be alright?
<loma> is there any proper torrent client for ubuntu? =S
<Dasnipa`> they still make dial up modems? seriously are you in the ice age?
<Rookie-> seshomaru - that will do great
<seshomaru> Rookie-,  do i have to do something , after i add the emory?
<Rookie-> thou i would prefer some more ... RAM dosent cost so much these days
<nuaimat> Dasnipa`: no , i am in 2006  , but we are poor people
<scrappy_> Posty_: might reboot
<TX> can someone remind me the command to defeat the 'Shift and backspace Kills X' Bug?
<jasmuz> nuaimat, speed-applet is good
<loma> is it possible to somehow use the "TV" to watch movies on the tv using ubuntu?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: i PM'd you
<Posty_> scrappy_, will do
<Rookie-> nah, just like lego .... put it in and boot up
<Posty_> I'll be back and tell you the result
<mikeg> hi
<Posty_> ;)
<nuaimat> jasmuz: where  i can find speed applet ?
<magice> Can anyone help me with an nvidia problem?
<jasmuz> loma, proper there are many....good ktorrent is nice
<mikeg> is unionfs supported by ubuntu?
<jasmuz> Dasnipa`,i still have dialup...please dont discriminate
<magice> I just installed the Nvidia drivers and it hangs on the NV splash screen unless i put nvidia back to nv
<jasmuz> nuaimat, under apt-cache search foo
<loma> jasmuz,  I just tryed that one, "can't open torrent file" bla bla
<jasmuz> loma, then you can use the default Gnome BT client
<seshomaru> Rookie - thanks.....
<seshomaru> Adios
<magice> Does anyone have any idea why my computer hangs on the Nvidia splash screen?
<nuaimat> jasmuz: thanks
<Linuturk> any idea why my gnome panel's dock applets (menu's calendar ect) are rearranged whenever I launch a full screen app (such as Homeworld) ?
<void^> loma: azureus
<loma> void^, thats a good one, how do I get it?
<magice> umm does anyone know if there are known problems w/compadiibility with Nvidia 5700GO?
<void^> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 5680 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<nuaimat> void^: doesn't azureus required java runtime ?
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: are you receiving my pms?
<nuaimat> anybody from JORDAN ??
<Posty_> scrappy_, didn't work
<dm_> how do install from a SH file
<Posty_> So what's that command again? Just so I can undo the change
<magice> are there any other ubuntu support channels or is this the only one?
<nuaimat> dm_ just type it's name
<scrappy_> Posty_: i kinda doubted :) i guess you can just sudo modprobe -r modulename
<Posty_> scrappy_, what exactly does that do?
<EpP-PocketPC> dm_, sudo ./<filename>
<nuaimat> magice: there's too many try /list
<magice> thanks
<Administrateur> il y a des francais?
<void^> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dm_> COMMAND NOT FOUND
<Posty_> scrappy_, mind if you explain this stuff in a PM so I can keep track of it?
<dm_> sudo: ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.3.sh: command not found
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: no i am not
<Renan_s2> dm_,  sudo sh ./<filename>
<EpP-PocketPC> dm_, are you in the same folder as the file?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: strange
<Renan_s2> or chmod +x the file, then run it
<dm_> lol .... im stupid
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: now my machine is freezing when trying to start up network manager
<EpP-PocketPC> Renan_s2, ^5
<EpP-PocketPC> lol
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: ill probably just have to return this because an integrated wifi card should not be this muhc of a headache
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: it usually isnt, but it all depends on what kind of chipset its using
<loma> is it hard to update to "dapper"?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: yeah, its a broadcom 4310. I can find info on every other kind, but nobody seems to have this one
<JackMacOKC> loma: i've had mixed results, and i've tried all the methods on various boxes
<diffuser78> hi can anybody help me with copy and paste ion VI editor
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: what kind of laptop
<jrib> !upgrade > loma
<EpP-PocketPC> loma, its worth it.
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: gateway, would have to go get the box to see model #
<facugaich> Say I install a package and it install a lot of dependancies (like libs and all that sort of stuff), is there a way to easily eliminate those dependancies without having to search for each
<jrib> diffuser78: you yank and put, y yanks and p puts
<magice> Does anyone have ANY idea why when i install the nvidia drivers it hangs on the splash screen?
<nuaimat> guys, i have a friend online, i am chatting with him on gaim , he is too much into microsoft, and he didn't agree that ubuntu is better, he is asking "mention one thing i can do in ubuntu that i can't do in xp" ?? can anyone suggest a proper answer ?
<jacky> Hi, all. Can anyone tell me how to create a Package from "pool"?
<visik7> facugaich: if you have used aptitude you can remove the package and aptitude take care or of unused dependancies
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: well most likely we're talking about an intel chipset and intel wireless chipset
<jbroome> nuaimat: put your machine on the internet w/o a firewall
<facugaich> visik7: synaptix
<jacky> Hi, all. Can anyone tell me how to create a Packages file from "pool"?
<facugaich> visik7: synaptic*
<visik7> facugaich: should do it too
<visik7> or not ?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: yeah, im pretty sure it is
<nuaimat> jbroome: thats kinda right , yeah , thanks
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: and you can connect with other machines to this AP?
<fensta> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<fensta> mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<fensta> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: my macbook pro is on it right now talking to you
<facugaich> visik7: mmm, I don't think so, maybe sometimes
<fensta> can someone help me with that?
<xolot1> is there any way to schedule/limit my internet bandwidth?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: gotcha, ok..
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: and ive had a acer come through here with ubuntu installed work just fine
<visik7> facugaich: try aptitude anyway
<JackMacOKC> isnt ndiswrapper included in dapper?
<EpP-PocketPC> enjahova, so your using airport extreme?
<magice> Other than nvidia-glx and automatix are there any other nvidia solutions i can try that wont lock me up on the splash screen?
<enjahova> i dont think ndiswrapper is included
<visik7> JackMacOKC: the module yes the util is to be installed
<enjahova> i could try following those instructions
<EpP-PocketPC> magice , easy ubuntu?
<magice> hm what is that?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: could be an issue with ndiswrapper
<xolot1> is there any way to schedule/limit my internet bandwidth?
<enjahova> well i did a fresh install without using ndiswrapper
<nuaimat> guys , i am using a dial up connection , if i install squid to this machine do u think it will improve browsing speed ?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: kernel support for intel chipsets is there for a few, but not all - IIRC
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: yeah i had to get custom firmware installed. it still doesnt play nice =\
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: doesnt play nice with ndiswrapper?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: i didnt even use ndiswrapper. its a special prog for this chipset bcm43xx-fwcutter
<enjahova> my chipset is broadcom 4310
<enjahova> all the guides are for 4318 and 4306 it seems
<magice> anyone have any idea what would cause X to compltley lockdown at the nvidia splash screenw ith the new drivers?
<EpP-PocketPC> enjahova, airport extremes are trouble.
<enjahova> is that what this is?
<fensta> hey guys.. if I want to browse into a folder that has a space in the name.. how do I represent that space in terminal
<EpP-PocketPC> if its a mac
<enjahova> no its a gateway
<nuaimat> fensta: use '\ ' without quotes
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: might be that your chipset is too new
<enjahova> im using a mac to get help for this laptop
<enjahova> hmm
<nuaimat> fensta: that's a \ and a space
<fensta> the old escape char
<fensta> thx
<killdashnine> hello, i have another question
<enjahova> well anybody know of a sub $600 laptop that plays well with ubuntu? lol
<killdashnine> i keep getting this message when i login
<killdashnine> pam_winbind write to socket failed!
<killdashnine> in /var/log/auth.log
<killdashnine> how would i be able to better debug the reason behind this?
<nuaimat> fensta: or just type a few chars & pree tab , several tabs with type the name instead of u
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: i think dell has one
<EpP-PocketPC> enjahova, how new is the hardware?
<scrappy_> enjahova: my cheap toshibas have always worked good under linux and bsd
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC: brand new he said
<enjahova> EpP-PocketPC:  i bought it yesterday
<wordsofglass> hi, i just compiled a kernel according to the FAQ and comp is a lot faster, but mounting extra drives wont work, it tells me they're mounted or the folder is busy; i do have all the fs-types compiled into the kernel
<magice> does anyone have a link to easyubuntu that works
<EpP-PocketPC> enjahova, JackMacOKC,  Then there will be a fix shortly..
<magice> all the ones that i can find are broken
<fensta> anyone know where wine install apps install to?
<enjahova> is the Dell 1370 wireless card well supported in ubuntu? im about to google it
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC, enjahova: yes, thats what i'm thinking. its just too new of a chipset. I would imagine it will be supported shortly
<scrappy_> fensta: /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<xolot1> is there a system wide bandwidth scheduler/know of such a package?
<nuaimat> how to delete old kernels ?? the grub menu it tooooooo long
<visik7> enjahova: what card is it ?
<Dr_Willis> nuaimat,  edit the menu.lst and set the # of shown to be like 2 or 3
<visik7> Dr_Willis: useles
<Dr_Willis> numist,  lots of neat settings ya can mess with in there.
<visik7> nuaimat: remove them
<enjahova> visik7:  the one i have now is a broadcom 4310
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll....
<GoDawgs> Need to pick your brain about an error message I'm getting.
<nuaimat> Dr_Willis:  i know that , but i need to physically delete the kernels , can i ?
<Dr_Willis> just dont remove them all. :P
<visik7> enjahova: there is a external driver to get it working
<nuaimat> visik7: how to remove old kernels ?
<Dr_Willis> nuaimat,  'need' ? not really. :P unless you are REALLY hurting for space.
<EpP-PocketPC> Im looking to get a laptop, what brand should i get?
<enjahova> visik7: ive installed one using bcm43xx-fwcutter, but it hasnt worked
<GoDawgs> What does (gedit:5201): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<GoDawgs> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. mean?
<visik7> numist: aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.15-23-386
<EpP-PocketPC> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<GoDawgs> And how do I fix it
<visik7> enjahova: never had a broadcomm :)
<nuaimat> visik7: my name is "nuaimat" use tab
<xolot1> is there a system wide bandwidth scheduler/know of such a package?
<enjahova> visik7: keep it that way
<salah> how do I link to a file with console? the command "ld" is not working
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: i haven't had any problems with broadcom chipsets
<TerrapinM> isn't broadcom kernel support coming soon...though I just read that
<enjahova> looks like the cheapest dell uses a broadcom card
<nuaimat> visik7: then , should i edit menu.lst manually ?
<enjahova> yea i read that it should come in 2.6.17
<visik7> nuaimat: no
<scrappy_> salah: ln -s  will give you a soft link
<visik7> nuaimat: should be enought
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: yes, all dells use broadcom or intel AFAIK
<salah> scrappy_, thanks
<GoDawgs> tritium: hey there :)
<ct8ball> where is my source list again?
<EpP-PocketPC> JackMacOKC, Im looking to get a laptop, what brand should i get?
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: well, i might return this and get a dell then. at least their broadcoms have good docs on how to get them playing nice
<nuaimat> visik7: thanks
<nuaimat> Dr_Willis: thanx
<visik7> EpP-PocketPC: asus or apple :)
<Flannel> ct8ball: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ct8ball> ty flannel
<GoDawgs> ct8ball: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xolot1> is there a system wide bandwidth scheduler/know of such a package?
<visik7> xolot1: there is tc
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC, enjahova: i'm no expert, but i have had 4 laptops, and they all run ubuntu without issue
<y0rgos> Everytime i install my nvidia driver, i go to reboot and my screen always goes to safe mode, then i have to manually change my driver back to NV... any ideas on how to get my nvidia driver working properly? this is on a fresh install
<EpP-PocketPC> visik7, but with apples airport extremes are finnniky
* scrappy_ would rather buy two laptops than one apple
<xolot1> visik7: ok, ill google it
<salah> scrappy_, any idea why I get "ln: creating symbolic link `helloworld.o' to `hello': File exists"? the command I give is "ln -s helloworld helloworld.o"
<PyroManiak> is there a way to add the ability to enter my password for instance... copy/paste functions?
<visik7> xolot1: but it's far from easy
<jeff_> For some reason I no longer get sound in firefox, although other apps have sound.
<shell75> hello all how can i get the latest version of xchat?
<Flannel> salah: linking in compiling is different than linking in the OS
<GoDawgs> let me try this again... does any one know what this is and how to solve it?  I'm getting it everytime I try to open a program through terminal.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20503
<xolot1> visik7: thank you, ill look into it
<scrappy_> salah: switch it its like the copy command ln -s location destination
<visik7> xolot1: btw there are frontends
<salah> Flannel, oh, why? and how is that working?
<visik7> xolot1: like shorewall
<EpP-PocketPC> Im thinking a toshiba or HP
<GoDawgs> shell75: Go through Synaptic and type in a search box "x-chat"
<xolot1> visik7: give me a sec to google this
<Flannel> salah: compilers compile to object files, object files link to executables (think of it as putting all the pieces together) a link in an OS is like a pointer.  It points to another file.
<PyroManiak> ok, maybe I worded that poorly... when I try to do stuff in locked folders, or files, I MUST use the command line so I Can type sudo or gksudo.. is there a "run as" option I dont know of so I dont always have to rely on the command line?
<scrappy_> EpP-PocketPC: sun microsystems uses toshibas for their solarisx86 and linux stuff
<xolot1> visik7: college in 2 weeks that limits bandwidth at specific times
<xolot1> visik7: but i still want to fileshare, et
<xolot1> c
<Flannel> salah: linkers link all the object files together, and build an executable out of it, that is
<EpP-PocketPC> scrappy_, so thats a good choice?
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC, enjahova: sorry, i forgot to mention in that last statement that they were all dell. They are the best IMO
<visik7> time to sleep bye xolot1
<salah> Flannel, thanks
<scrappy_> EpP-PocketPC: i can only attest to the m2 and m3 and much cheaper a15-s127
<EpP-PocketPC> JackMacOKC, kk
<xolot1> visik7: thanks agian
<enjahova> JackMacOKC: thanks for the tip
<EpP-PocketPC> scrappy_, i only have like $800
<JackMacOKC> I've serviced virtually every laptop out there, and Dell has been the best in my 15 years of work. 2nd goes to IBM
<JackMacOKC> last goes to Apple
<GoDawgs> hmmm.... /me is surprised
<JackMacOKC> but everyone has their opinion on this matter
<OmniD> "'VMware Player' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture."
<OmniD> I keep getting this message on some installs.
<Wallakoala> please help me with my issue: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235840
<OmniD> Although I know they should work.
<EpP-PocketPC> for best 3d graphics wouldn't i want to get anlaptopnwith nvidia or ati, rather than intel chipset?
<JackMacOKC> correct
<GoDawgs> hello again...
<jmh09> hi.
<scrappy_> EpP-PocketPC: i would not get an ati card if i had a choice
<tomasz27> hi
<EpP-PocketPC> y not geforce?
<GoDawgs> can anyone please give me a hand?  I'm getting this error message everytime I try to access a program via terminal:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20503
<scrappy_> EpP-PocketPC: older ati cards are ok but you want the driver support of nvidia
<JackMacOKC> nvidia is your best bet for linux
<VoX> yeah
<VoX> nvidia + linux == win
<enjahova> thanks for the shoulder to cry on
<PyroManiak> is there a way inside of Gnome to "open with permission", rather then using terminal sudo each time?
<enjahova> :)
<EpP-PocketPC> is intel chips even suported?
<JackMacOKC> enjahova: sorry i couldnt be more help
<EpP-PocketPC> are*
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC yes
<EpP-PocketPC> but nvidia is best... ok
<shell75> someone please tell me how to get xchat 2.6.6?
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC unless you're playing games, Intel would be fine
<shell75> for ubuntu?
<EpP-PocketPC> Jack, games.
<JackMacOKC> EpP-PocketPC, then you'll want nvidia.
<EpP-PocketPC> JackMacOKC, ok thx
<EpP-PocketPC> brb guys
<shell75> is there a reason why im being ignored?\
<GoDawgs> Guess a girl can't get any help. :(
<bthornton> Anybody know of a good graphical configuration tool for BIND/Named?
<JackMacOKC> shell75: you're not
<wordsofglass> can someone help me mount my extra harddrive?
<shell75> id like to d/l xchat 2.6.6 for ubuntu but not sure how or where to go
<Flannel> shell75: you'd have to download the source, and compile yourself
<JackMacOKC> shell75: 2.6.1 is the version in the repos, why do you need 2.6.6?
<shell75> i got 0.11 :(
<croak77> shell75: http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos/
<shell75> from repos
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Does it stop programs running?
<OmniD> VMwarePlayer trouble ahoy
<JackMacOKC> shell75: you need to add the universe repos
<GoDawgs> Warbo, no, it doesn't.
<shell75> ok how do i do that
<Flannel> shell75: that's xchat-gnome.  it's got an entirely different versioning system, xchat is in universe
<Flannel> !tell shell75 about repositories
<Flannel> shell75: second link
<GoDawgs> Warbo, any suggestions?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: It's just a message to do with who has permission over the display. As long as your programs run then it doesn't matter, it's just a warning, not an error
<GoDawgs> Warbo, oh okay.  I was trying to mount my ntfs drives and all the sudden I got that error.
<GoDawgs> Warbo, if I get them successfully mounted for read/write will that go away?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: It only happens with graphical applications, and usually only when run as super user
<shell75> do have a site flannel for xchat downloads
<Warbo> GoDawgs: You know NTFS writing is dangerous, right?
<GoDawgs> Warbo, dangerous?
<shell75> i can complie just dunno where to go
<Warbo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Warbo> (Note: I have never attempted it since I have no NTFS drives)
<GoDawgs> Warbo, ok... then can you help me just mount my NTFS drives?
<croak77> shell75: go herem and add this 3rd party repo: http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos/
<GoDawgs> I'm happy to save my stuff locally.
<eternaljoy> how can I view qucktime files on Dapper?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: System>Admin>Discs usually
<Warbo> !restricted > eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> how can I view qucktime files on websites using Dapper?
<GoDawgs> Warbo, ok... what do I do from there?
<croak77> shell75: or http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<BeepAU> hi everyone, how can i change the permission for the file system?
<Nexea> hey.. i am trying to figure out how to disable hibernate on my ubuntu machine.. i assume i can chmod 000 it just like i did the shutdown and reboot scripts
<Nexea> any advice?
<Nexea> i'm at the end of my wits here
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Look for your NTFS partition, make sure it has a mount point (a path starting with /) then enable it and browse the mountpoint
<JackMacOKC> BeepAU: google chmod
<GoDawgs> Warbo, I try to browse and I get this error message "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda5".
<funkja> I am following some instructions and i'm on a step that says "ind the CARDLIST file in your kernel documentation and find your card in the list." How would i go about doing this?
<funkja> find*
<Warbo> Oh yeah, I forgot NTFS doesn't have a permission system. Hang on
<BeepAU> JackMacOKC -- i'll check it out. thanks.
<Warbo> It doesn't look like there is a way to change the mount options from within that program :(
<GoDawgs> Warbo, any suggestions?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Try adding a line to /etc/fstab (using "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab")
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Basically copy a line from above and change the values to be the same as those in the Sys>Admin>Discs tool, then under options add "uid=yourusername"
<croak77> funkja: what exactly are you doing? video card? sound card? tv card?
<GoDawgs> Warbo, let me give that a shot...
<funkja> tv card
<croak77> funkja: try usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST
<mandeep> hey
<dmb> waaa, why is pine not in the ubunt repositories?
<GoDawgs> Warbo, is the "type" ntfs?
<mandeep> can some1 tell me the command to reconfigure x
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Yes
<Renan_s2> mandeep, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheGame> thanks Renan_s2
<GoDawgs> Warbo, ok
<funkja> croak77: I don't have a linux folder in /usr/src
<Nexea> HOORAY BEER.
<Nexea> HOORAY UBUNTU.
<Tear> how do you install themes in ubuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> red striper
<croak77> funkja: try online: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cardlist.BTTV
<Warbo> Tear: What kind of theme?
<bigfuzzyjesus> what kind of pcs do you guys run.. like processor speed?
<GoDawgs> Warbo, still telling me I don't have the necessary permissions.
<Tear> a theme off of http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/958/
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Yes, you will need to unmount it then remount it. Run "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point" then "sudo mount -a"
<BeepAU> can anyone help me change the permissions of the file system? this chmod stuff is confusing.
<GoDawgs> Warbo, ok... give me a sec
<due> BeepAU: What permission are you trying to give a file?
<funkja> thanks croak77
<BeepAU> due -- i'm trying to install some codecs for xine
<due> BeepAU: try `man chmod`.
<Warbo> Tear: Go into the .themes folder in your home )(it is hidden) and extract the theme there, or go in System>Preferences>Themes>Install Theme
<Tear> gtk themes
<BeepAU> due - i already have. i'm still confused.
<due> BeepAU: what permission are you trying to change?
<BeepAU> due -- i'd like to enable the whole file system
<BeepAU> due -- i don't see why it's locked.
<due> BeepAU: Er. Is this a mounted filesystem (aka, not your ext* partition?)
<Linuturk> !italian
<croak77> dmb: pine is not in repo cause of its licence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> BeepAU: If by "enable" you mean "give my user permission to do anything to" then I'll think you'll find that is a sure way to "disable" an Ubuntu system
<GoDawgs> Warbo, still no love.  Now, I'm getting:  mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda3 is already mounted on /
<GoDawgs> mount failed
<chris_d> I'm having trouble booting on a Shuttle st20g5 with a SATA drive. The drive is not being recognized.
<Linuturk> is there an italian channel folks?
<ubuntu> alguem do BRASIL?
<Flannel> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Flannel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BeepAU> Warbo -- why would it disable it?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pt
<Flannel> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-br
<Warbo> BeepAU: Because you would obliterate the permission system, and all of the checks which are put in place to stop you doing such a stupid thing would stop you from doing anything. That is if the system still boots
<BeepAU> Warbo -- well could you help me give permission to change whats in /usr/lib/win32/ ?
<Nexea> can anyone please tell me how to disable hibernation completely? i have tried manually editing the /etc/default/acpi-support configuration as well as gconf-editor but it still ignores that
<Flannel> BeepAU: file permissions are there for your own safety.
<TheGame> hey i have a dell laptop
<Warbo> GoDawgs: That says / is already mounted, which is OK since -a tells mount to mount everything in fstab (and / is in fstab). Are you sure the mountpoinnt for your NTFS drive is still empty?
<TheGame> and i did the reconfigure xorg
<TheGame> but i still cant get the highest resolution
<Warbo> BeepAU: Sure. "sudo"
<TheGame> im still stuck at 1024x768
<Rookie-> to chage permission - chmod *dir or file* 777 - that gives full permission to all, even me
<GoDawgs> Warbo, I'm not sure how to answer that since I don't know what that means.
<Flannel> Rookie-: no.  Thats NOT a good answer
<Nexea> why on earth would you want full permissions on all files? that would effectively make all accounts root
<Rookie-> if the Q is how to change permission ....
<Rookie-> what is good or not is not up to me to judge ... its his system
<Flannel> Rookie-: He doesn't know any better
<TheGame> is there any1 that can help me with that
<GoDawgs> Warbo, let me rephrase that.  How do I find out if the mount point is still empty?
<Flannel> GoDawgs: go there ;)  cd /mount/point/here
<magice> Can anyone help me? When my computer starts up it hangs forever on the NVIDIA splash screen
<Rookie-> But with that kind of permission .... the system is no better than win ... even worse then win
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Go there
<GoDawgs> Flannel, Warbo ok... will try that now
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Either in a file browser (/ is your filesystem) or a terminal with "cd /path/to/mount/point"
<gary[ubuntu] > !resolution > TheGame
<gary[ubuntu] > !resolution > gary[ubuntu] 
<GoDawgs> Warbo, I'm getting "bash: cd: /dev/hda5/: Not a directory
<GoDawgs> "
<GoDawgs> Warbo, Flannel So I guess it is empty?
<croak77> TheGame: what display driver are you using?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: That is your drive, not your mountpoint
<WinDancer> Greetings. Would anyone care to assist me in getting my wireless card to work under Ubuntu?
<Tear> Warbo which type of theme should I be looking for     ie  gtk gnome what?
<Warbo> Tear: GTK2
<TheGame> i810
<Tear> ok
<GoDawgs> Warbo, Oh.  Then I don't know (obviously) what my mount point is.
<Warbo> Tear: Window manager themes should be for Metacity (unless you use XGL)
<Nexea> can someone help me with my hibernate problem?
<Tear> ok
<TheGame> croak77,  im using i810
<croak77> TheGame: you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selected the driver and resolution?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: A mount command would look something like "sudo mount /dev/devicename /where/you/want/to/put/it". The files stored on "/dev/devicename" will not be found in the folder "/wherever/you/want/to/put/it"
<TheGame> ya
<TheGame> and when ir estart gnome its still in 1024sx768
<GoDawgs> Warbo: oh ... I'm super confused now.
<jrojas> hi, my gnome panel suddenly dissapear.. some tip?
<croak77> TheGame: post the section of your xorg.conf in pastebin
<TheGame> ok
<Nexea> how do you disable hibernation capability
<TheGame> which section did u want to see croak77
<GoDawgs> Warbo: I haven't any idea where to start.
<ct8ball> how do I get mp3's to play?
<GoDawgs> Warbo: I see where I have an access path... /tmp/disks-conf-hda5... is that the same thing?
<croak77> TheGame: the "Screen" section with all your Display modes
<neutrinomass> !mp3 > ct8ball
<ct8ball> pardon eh moi?
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Why exactly do you want to disable it ?
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20513
<neutrinomass> ct8ball: ubotu must have sent you a message with a link ... click on that
<neutrinomass> ct8ball: I think it's http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Nexea> because it's a server.. i dont want it to hibernate ever
<croak77> TheGame: is "1280x854" the highest it goes?
<LazyAngel> does anyone remember the name of the disk partitioner that is used under the dapper / edgy installation?
<Warbo> GoDawgs: Everything is in a folder called "/". / is a mountpoint for your / partition (in your case /dev/hda3). CDs, floppy discs, USB drives, etc. get mounted in folders inside /media (notice that media is in /). Devices are stored in /dev (which is in /, as you can see), so you want to mount the device hda5, which is in the folder dev in the folder /, into a mountpoint, which is just another folder which can be anywhere (eg. 
<TheGame> i think so
<neutrinomass> Nexea: OK, but why remove hibernation capability ?
<TheGame> either that or 1280x800
<verbose> LazyAngel: i believe it is gparted
<Nexea> neutrinomass: oh nice nickname.. neutrinos are very small mass
<TheGame> i dont have xp anymore so i forgot what the exact resolution was but i remember it was 1280xsomething
<gary[ubuntu] > TheGame: is it a widescreen monitor?
<Nexea> neutrinomass: because when i go to log out, there is a huge hiberate button
<TheGame> yes
<neutrinomass> Nexea: I don't think you can do that for a root user : They can always interface directly with the kernel ..
<LazyAngel> verbose: yepp. thank you very much :)
<TheGame> 14.1"
<DanaG> 720 or 768 or 800?
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Ahh, remove it from gdm/gnome-session ?
<crash__> I was wondering if anybody has installed SKYPE on their UNBUNTU
<Nexea> neutrino: oh no, i am logged in as a normal user
<Nexea> gnome session.. hmm
<Flannel> !tell crash__ about skype
<byen> hey guys.. Here is my question.. none of my usb drives mount unless i type sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd ... what can i do.. how should i proceed. ..Please suggest
<gary[ubuntu] > should be 1280x720 for a 16:9 monitor
<croak77> TheGame: try deleting "1280x854" from the Depth 24 so that "1280x800" is first
<croak77> TheGame: then restart X
<byen> is there anyway i can just have them mount automatically like it used to in Breezy
<TheGame> ok brb
<neutrinomass> Nexea: It can be done ... I'm not sure how exactly - try searching for a gconf key ...
<ct8ball> and if I would still like to find an mp3 encoder?
<Nexea> ok, one seocond
<Dr_Willis> byen,  # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.  ---> put that module name in there.
<Nexea> neutrino: editing gdm/gnome-session now
<TheGame> croak77,  that didnt work
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: modprobe -r removes a module
<Warbo> The blacklist would probably be a better choice?
<byen> Dr_Willis, so what do i put there? can you please walk me a little
<byen> Wanderer, i tried blacklisting it.. that was a no go
<byen> Warbo, ^
<croak77> TheGame: did it start or was it still 1024x768
<Tear> there has to be an easy way to setup themes
<xolot1> how do i turn off my computer from the command line?
<TheGame> 1024
<_priest> xolot1: sudo shutdown -h now
<Warbo> Tear: Yes. System>Preferences>Themes
<xolot1> thank you
<Tear> tried that
<Warbo> Tear: And?
<Tear> tried to unstall from there
<Dr_Willis> byen,  if you DONT want the modiule loaded - then tehres a blacklist file somewhere. in /etc/
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<azureal> i scared myself today =P
<Tear> tried to istall from there
<neutrinomass> Nexea: gnome-power-manager, that's where it is I think . I'm NOT sure if this is safe, but you could set "can hibernate" and "can suspend" to false
<Warbo> Tear: "uninstll" a theme, hust go into $HOME/.themes and delete the folder
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Btw, I think it's still being debated whether neutrinos have mass at all :-)
<Warbo> *just
<Tear> nope install
<_priest> Dr_Willis: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Tear> type o
<redcard> Man.  Cannot decide what music player to use :P
<Warbo> Tear: I am pretty sure it is drag 'n' drop, hang on
<Dr_Willis> byen,  so if that module loading is causing troubles - put its name in   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<byen> Dr_Willis, so i just put ehci-hcd correct?
<OmniD> I use Beep Media Player!
<TheGame> croak77,  any ideas/
<croak77> TheGame: have you tried 915resolution package?
<TheGame> whats that
<Warbo> Tear: It is. Just drag the .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 file into the theme window and it will ask you if you want to install it
* azureal scared himself wireless-style
<Tear> ok
<croak77> TheGame: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution
<Nexea> neutrinomass: yeah.. i set both of them to unchecked
<azureal> OmniD: I loooove bmp!!
<Warbo> Tear: The same goes for GNOME icon themes and Metacity themes
<redcard> OmniD: I've looked at that.. I've got over 4000 songs tho :P  That's the main problem I'm running into with most of them.  Too much music
<Nexea> neutrinomass: i assume settings become active once i restart.. yet it is still not working
<Nexea> hmm
<OmniD> The only problem is Totem takes priority
<azureal> totem!? that garbage?!
<Warbo> I like Totem, but only as a movie player
<OmniD> No I mean it takes priority because it just loads files before
<OmniD> I don't know how to set it to where when I load something it's the default program to do so
<Warbo> OmniD: Well, er, Open With?
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Hm... I'd think that they take effedt immediately. Maybe you have to relogin... IIRC the gnome logout panel was patched to make it read that gconf key to see whether the system can be suspended/hibernated to avoid showing the option if it cannot
<Warbo> right click>Properties>Open With
<OmniD> Open With of course works, but I'd rather it just be default
<TheGame> croak77,  i have no idea how to install that
<OmniD> For all audio at least
<Warbo> OmniD: Yes, you make sure the radio button is on next to BMP
<azureal> ah, good pt OmniD ... i was wondering the same thing
<Nexea> neutrinomass: one second, let me try to logout
<azureal> but now that i switched to fluxbox and just open stuff w/ cli... i dont care anymore
<TheGame> nvm
<byen> Dr_Willis, no go mate.. i tried putting blacklist ehci-hcd and blacklist ehci_hcd still no auto mounting
<redcard> Warbo: There's a way to set perferrred app on music players?
<croak77> TheGame: what's your dell model
<TheGame> m140
<TheGame> xps
<TheGame> i tried to install the 915res pckg but it gave me a conflict error
<Warbo> redcard: right click a file>properties>open with and then press the radion button next to the preferred application (or add it manually first, then set it default itf it is not there)
<redcard> Ahh.
<redcard> That makes a ton of sense
<TheGame> Error: conflicts with the installed package "915resolution"
<Warbo> redcard: You need to do it for each filetype though, Ogg Vorbis, MPEG layer 3, XM, wave, etc.
<linuxuser> has anyone heard any current info on easyubuntu, i cannot connect to their site at the moment?
<Warbo> linuxuser: Have you tried in #easyubuntu?
<linuxuser> ahhh no, ty
<Nexea> neutrinomass: i found something
<redcard> *nods*
<croak77> TheGame: do you have a /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian
<TheGame> let me check
<Nexea> neutrinomass: the hibernate command is /sbin/pmi hibernate
<redcard> RHythmbox is pretty nice, though.. and a lot of people have been telling me that Banshee is something cool
<redcard> But.. podcasts.. that's something that I would like to do too
<TheGame> yes i do croak77
<Warbo> redcard: http://listengnome.free.fr
<Nexea> neutrinomass: which is a shutdown script
<redcard> Warbo: Oh.. one big catch.  Powerpc :P
<Nexea> interesting
<Warbo> Erm.... Python?
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Yes ... probably - but there should be a gconf key (I'm trying to get to a clean solution .... I guess you could boot with acpi=off and be done with it )
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Under gnome-power-manager in gconf I also found a "show_actions_in_menu" key which seems promising....
<redcard> Warbo: Ahh.. I didn't even think it would work, since the packages for listen are for i386 or amd64
<croak77> TheGame: read that..i', pretty sure you need to use 915resolution. see if it's installed 915resolution-l from a terminal
<TheGame> its installed
<TheGame> im doing what it says right now
<neutrinomass> Nexea: Sorry, I have to leave now... I may be back in a moment though ... good luck with your problem
<Warbo> redcard: It is entirely Python and Gstreamer, so it should be architecture independant. If there are no ppc packages then that is just a very lazy or arrogant developer :(
<Nexea> neutrinomass: hmmm
<Nexea> neutrinomass: well thank you for your time
<Nexea> i will let you know how it goes
<croak77> TheGame: I got to run...but search ubuntuforums.org for 915resolution if you get stuck.
<justin420> hi all. anybody run into sound problems while trying to run quake4? specifically you can hear all sounds in the game except for voice? i installed libopenal, i even edited my ~/quake4/q4base/Quake4Config.cfg and changed the set s_device to oss and alsa and tried also changing the seta s_alsa_lib "libasound.so.2" to libasound.so.0 and then I had no sound at all?
<Warbo> I am really tired. I only came onto this desktop to close GAIM, but ended up answering more questions :)
<TheGame> thanks
<VonGuard> i'm checking out System Monitor, and it says that the clock applet is taking up 10 MBs of memory
<VonGuard> that seems like an aweful lot for a clock
<Nexea> VonGuard: it's a very intelligent clock
<Nexea> VonGuard: it remembers a lot of time
<redcard> They have a source repos.. what's the command to build from source in Apt?
<VonGuard> evidently
<Nexea> hehe
<OmniD> I read that as very intelligent cock
<OmniD> I'm sooo sorry
<OmniD> I just did I apoligize for my reading comprehension!!
<redcard> OmniD: Oh sure.. now I read it too :P
<Nexea> OmniD: looks like someone was preoccupied
<Nexea> :D
<OmniD> Preoccupied with finding out a way to set Beep as my default audio player and failing >:C
<y0rgos> Hey, i have a problem getting my nvidia drivers working... everytime i install them and reboot i get a blank screen. it says no signal.. i think my monitor is going out of sync.. does anyone know what the problem is???
<d3vil> Hey can anyone tell me how to install Themes in Kubuntu
<redcard> Hmm
<smacky> hey can someone plz tell how to changeme password
<d3vil> what ya mean?
<d3vil> like root?
<smacky> yes
<VonGuard> in console: passwd
<jeff_> smacky: system > administration > users and groups
<sportsbabe987> hello.
<d3vil> rebthe root password jeff
<sportsbabe987> anyone care to help me get either of these printers working?
<ct8ball> anyone know of a good mp3 codec that is easy to install?
<sportsbabe987> the lexmark z42 or the dell aio 922
<DarkMageZ> !tell ct8ball about restrictedformats
<jeff_> d3vil: rebthe?
<y0rgos> Hey, i have a problem getting my nvidia drivers working... everytime i install them and reboot i get a blank screen. it says no signal.. i think my monitor is going out of sync.. does anyone know what the problem is???
<smacky> thank you
<t-dawg> How do i resolve a wifi card problem?
<sportsbabe987> anyone ever deal with a lexmark z42 or a dell aio 922?
<OmniD> ITS 2100 AND IM OUT OF COFFEE
<jeff_> t-dawg: what's the problem?
<OmniD> 2134 to be specific!
<edju> t-dawg, If you find a solution, give a holler - I can't get wifi to work.
<t-dawg> it is saying that my card radio something has and external switch that is off and there is no switch
<sportsbabe987> hello?
<OmniD> Hi!!
<redcard> So.. how do I use a source repository to build a package for my system?
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkmagez about restrictedformats
<sportsbabe987> anyone know what the hell is wrong with CUPS?
<OmniD> I prefer MUGS
<t-dawg> it says that the radio or something is off and that there is an external switch off and there isnt
<OmniD> Sorry, what is CUPS?
<sportsbabe987> printing services.
<ardchoille> Common Unix Printing System
<Crescendo> How do I get 5.1 channel audio working on a three port sound card, mic in, audio in, audio out - on windows, I'd click the button "switch this port to sound out (front)" blah di blah, how how do I make it work.
<Crescendo> Lol.
<intuosman> OmniD: i prefer double-D sized CUPS.
<OmniD> ooo that would have been better
<t-dawg> can any help
<DarkMageZ> OmniD, commedy is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sportsbabe987> umm, bassically I need to get my dell AIO 922 or Lexmark z42 working, there is a standard z42 driver, but it doesn't really work.
<ardchoille> DarkMageZ: Thank you
<t-dawg>  it says that the radio or something is off and that there is an external switch off and there isnt
<DarkMageZ> intuosman, this is a family channel, please remember that
<t-dawg> eifi assistants
<jeff_> redcard: do you just want to install a package? or do you want to manually edit the source?
<intuosman> DarkMageZ: apologies. will behave now.
<redcard> jeff_: Just install listen for Powerpc.
<redcard> I'm just going to do a checkinstall
<TheGame> how do i had universal repos and such
<sportsbabe987> anyone?
<intuosman> OmniD: you're a bad influence to me. :P
<sportsbabe987> :'/
<TheGame> isnt there an app in the system menu to do it?
<TheGame> to add multiverse etc
<OmniD> My bad!
<t-dawg> on wirelesss assistant i get this when i search for networks any help Radio of your wireless card seems to be turned off using an external switch on your computer.
<t-dawg> You need turn it on to be able to use wireless networks.
<ardchoille> !repos > TheGame
<jeff_> TheGame: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<edju> iwconfig aeth1 lways shows the ESSID as "Not ready" & thus - no wifi.
<jeff_> TheGame: then Settings > Repositories
* intuosman quietly walks out of the room and pays courtesy to DarkMageZ.
<sportsbabe987> garumph
<jeff_> edju: do you know the essid of the wireless network you want to connect to?
<redcard> jeff_: There we go.  I just checkinstalled it. :P
<edju> jeff_, Yes.  & iwconfig shows the correct essid.
<digirat> can someone help me reinstall my boot loader? i reinstalled windows and it wrote over grub
<jeff_> edju: i thought you just said iwconfig always shows the essid as not ready?
<poningru> mistform: yo
<mistform> hi
<jeff_> digirat: try reinstalling the grub package from synaptic
<poningru> what are you trying to do?
<sportsbabe987> someone care to help with a dell printer?
<digirat> how do i get into synaptic if i don't have linux?
<poningru> brb
<digirat> i can only boot xp now
<edju> jeff_, I did say that.  It shows "NOT READY!  ESSID "<name>"
<BlueEagle> digirat: You can boot from the live cd and start synaptic
<dswillia> anyone give me some wireless assistance?  Ubuntu see's my card but for some reason cannot connect to the access point I have tried the wep key both together and seperated by a hyphen every fourth digit
<digirat> so i gotta download the live cd?
<edju> jeff_, Also shows the wrong channel - 0 instead of 11.
<BlueEagle> digirat: either that or you can install linux on another machine and secure shell into it and run it over an Xtunnel.
<edju> jeff_, Access Point: not associated.
<jeff_> edju: but then you said that iwconfig shows the correct essid...
<BlueEagle> digirat: I really really do not understand why you would want to get into synaptic w/o installing linux.
<edju> jeff_, Yes, true.
<BlueEagle> digirat: ...unless you've overwritten your MBR by installing windows but then you don't need synaptic but the alternate install cd.
<digirat> BlueEagle i already have linux installed... i just reinstalled windows and it nuked my bootloader... linux is still on my drive... i just can't get into it
<mistform> I am trying to this file ~/downloads/codecs.tar.bz2 to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<jeff_> edju: if you know the essid you want to connect to, you can set it up from system > administration > networking
<mistform> but it can't find the file ~/downloads/codecs.tar.bz2
<mistform> and I can't use the graphical way because of permissions
<edju> jeff_, I did that, and set it active.  But still nothing.
<jeff_> or iwconfig <interface> essid <your-essid>
<Ricesteam> I installed Ubuntu, and I want to try out KDE. I think I installed all the KDE files from apt-get, but when I try to switch sessions, I get a "cannot load up kstartupconfig" error
<jeff_> edju: do you have WEP?
<digirat> would any livecd work? or does it have to be the ubuntu one?
<edju> jeff_, Yes, and entered it in the network thingee.
<BlueEagle> digirat: Well you can do this from both the alternate and the livecd.
<digirat> BlueEagle what's the alternate cd?
<jeff_> edju: strange, try posting ifconfig and iwconfig output on the forums along with your problem
<BlueEagle> digirat: boot into the live cd (for example) and open a terminal. Mount your filesystems on for example mount and mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc then chroot /mnt /bin/bash that will enable you to run grub.
<edju> jeff_, Just called the network thingee again, and shows eth1 as not active and somehow eth0 got re-activated.
<BlueEagle> digirat: if you've got a scsi interface you might want to copy /dev/ds* to /mnt/dev before chrooting.
<BlueEagle> digirat: the alternate install cd is the "old fashioned" text installer and it has also got some nifty recovery features.
<jacky> there are three fields on Packages file: bugs, origin and task, but dpkg-scanpackages don't create them, so how to add there fields to Packages?
<BlueEagle> digirat: The machine in question is it the one you're currently on?
<dswillia> if i do a iwconfig it shows Access Point invalid
<digirat> yes
<BlueEagle> digirat: I see.
<BlueEagle> digirat: Have you got the live cd?
<digirat> i have a korrora xgl livecd... that will probably work
<jacky> there are three fields on Packages file: bugs, origin and task, but dpkg-scanpackages wouldn't create them, so how to add there fields to Packages?
<BlueEagle> digirat: I guess. Just as long as you get a terminal in which you can chroot to the installed linux system.
<Nexea> well damn that didn't work
<Nexea> i'm back folks
<BlueEagle> digirat: (needs to be the same kernel major and minor version iirc (ie 2.6.* on the live cd you've got)
<Nexea> i think i am looking in the wrong configuration file
<johnnyg> what channel should i go to in order to ask questions about the evolution email app?
<BlueEagle> digirat: Is there an IRC client on the korrora xgl live cd?
<Nexea> johnnyg: what are you trying to do
<digirat> BlueEagle should be
<Nexea> what is the actual configuration file of the shutdown menu.. the menu you see when you click the button in the top right corner
<johnnyg> Nexea: I'd like to download mail from several different email addresses, each should reside in its own seperate folder
<BlueEagle> digirat: Then I suggest you boot into it and get back to me when you've done that. Then I'll hold your hand trough this.
<PierreG> Hi every one !
<BlueEagle> digirat: :)
<digirat> BlueEagle i love you?
<BlueEagle> digirat: hehe
<Nexea> johnnyg: hmmm.. do you specifically require evolution email? i use thunderbird on a daily basis and would be able to help you
* BlueEagle is going to write a how-to on recovering the MBR after windows has borkalized it.
<PierreG> I have a question for anyone having a clue...
<redcard> Ugh. 4000 songs just kills Listen
<PierreG> A question I have on my minds since a while...
<PierreG> Why can't we find a unique site where all errors and informational messages would be collected ???
<sethk> PierreG, isn't that more like a section in the wiki than a separate site?
<sethk> PierreG, either way, if it doesn't exist, start it.
<digirat> BlueEagle did you get the msg?
<johnnyg> nexea:  my first quesiton, how do I import mail from Evolution to Thunderbird?
<redcard> Wow .  listen is spiffy
<crimsun> too 'heavy' for my taste.
<BlueEagle> digirat: I did. :)
<digirat> BlueEagle duh ;)
<scrappy_> everytime start kde im like 'this is cool, i love this' ..for about 15 min than im back to fluxbox
<redcard> crimsun: What, Listen?
<crimsun> redcard: yeah.
<redcard> crimsun: What do you lose?  I'm trying all I can find :)
<sethk> scrappy_, I can't imagine why, unless you are on a slow box or something
<redcard> lose.  Use.  Yes, use.  Rum is really, really too good :P
<mistform> what's the default root pw???
<crimsun> redcard: depends on the environment, anything from mpg321/ogg123/faad+aplay to quod libet to an mpc client
<sethk> mistform, with the default desktop install, the password is not set
<mistform> ok, how do I set it?
<redcard> crimsun: Hmm.  I might do mpd when the roommate moves in next week.
<sethk> mistform, sudo passwd           you can get the same effect with sudo -i without setting the password
<redcard> Put it on the nice spiffy file server over there *points*
* Dr_Willis waits for the flood of use sudo statements to bury mistform  
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mistform> thank you wthk
<mistform> sethk*
<sethk> mistform, whatever  :)
<mistform> ty for being nice to the n00b ;)
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to unset EVERYTHING inside a branch in gconf-editor?
<BlueEagle> mistform: oh, and did we mention that setting the root password and logging in as root is dangerous and should be avoided and that sudo is "the better way"?
<trygg> How do i run *.unx
<trygg> ?
<crimsun> DanaG: --recursive-unset
<bluefox83> whats the ubuntu equivilent of gdm setup?
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a .unx file.
<BlueEagle> trygg: to run a file chmod u+x filename
<mistform> I'm not logged in under root
<crimsun> DanaG: using gconftool-2(1)
<BlueEagle> trygg: then start it with ./filename
<sethk> trygg, filenames are unrelated to file types.  if it is a script, you can do   chmod +x filename
<scrappy_> trygg: do file *.unx  or head filename.unx to get some idea what it is
<BlueEagle> mistform: and you don't need to (and hence you don't need to set a root password=
<BlueEagle> :)
<bluefox83> how do i change WM's?
<mistform> it's so I can use  su in terminal
<trygg> Ah, will check this. Thanks.
<ardchoille> bluefox83: I wrote a tutorial for that, hold on.. I'll get you a URL
<sethk> bluefox83, if you mean gnome and kde, at the gdm login you can choose either
<scrappy_> trygg: i wanna know :)
<trygg> Me too, wait.
<ardchoille> bluefox83: Do you mean change wm's in gnome?
<bluefox83> sethk, there should be a way to change to like, icewm and enlightenment without leaving gnome
<BlueEagle> mistform: sudo -i == su
<Dr_Willis> i though it was sudo -s
<mistform> yeah
<sethk> bluefox83, maybe there should be, but that doesn't mean there is
<mistform> but it's easy to type "su"
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: it might be.
<ardchoille> bluefox83: Yes, you can change the wm in gnome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: if I need a root shell I do sudo /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  its doable.. but makes a mess.
<Dr_Willis> BlueEagle,  thats a little over kill. :P
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: It's actually quite easy to change wm's in gnome
<mister_roboto> mistform: typing "sudo -i" gets you to a root shell quicker than logging in as root anyway :)
<DanaG> aah, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: I know
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille,  on the fly - can get to be a pain. used to be all the old window managers. (windowmaker and so forth) had menus to easially jump from one window manager to another.
<sethk> mistform, there is a misimpression floating around that allowing an ordinary user to do admin things with sudo is more secure than allowing su.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Yes, it used to be easy like that
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille,  the good old days of startx and .xinitrc
<bluefox83> i really need to change this crappy theme...
<sethk> Dr_Willis, startx and .xinitrc still exist and you can still use them exactly as you did before, if you want to.
<mister_roboto> sethk: i think the idea is you're less likely to "accidentally" stay in a root shell if you don't log in as root
<BlueEagle> sethk: Well if people used su -c command instead of starting a root shell with su I would agree with you. But it's very quick to forget that you've run su and that you are root and then doing something that would be safe as a normal user but since you're root you borkalize your system.
<sethk> mister_roboto, there's no logic there.
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  and i do so. :P but im constantly haveing to explain to newbies aboiut them :P
<sethk> BlueEagle, that would make sense if sudo -i were not allowed
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  i noticed that Freespire uses .xinitrc as what window manager the gdm login runs.
<sethk> BlueEagle, or sudo /bin/bash, or a number of other combinations
<mister_roboto> sethk: well, not ENTIRELY true, humans being what they are, forgetful and all that
<sethk> Dr_Willis, that's interesting.
<magneticubuntu> re
<sethk> mister_roboto, why would they be less forgetful about sudo -i ?
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  and weird.. freespire has some very odd things its doing under the hood.
<sethk> Dr_Willis, do you like it?
<chatzilla007> odd?
* Dr_Willis has a root shell alias - that makes a BRIGHT RED xterm that i can sudo in
<sethk> chatzilla007, was that a question?
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  used it for 3 days.. then dumped it. :P it was using the older verison of a lot of apps.. and annoyed me.. it was an ok disrto i guess. but some quirks
<BlueEagle> sethk: Well there is another reason not to set a root password. Most people that attempt to brute-force a box often try to brute force the root password. When the root password is unset then they cannot do that.
<sethk> Dr_Willis, ok, just curious
<poningru> mistform: dude did your problem get solved?
<chatzilla007> sorry... just arrived... someone said Freespire is odd under the hood.  I've never used it.
<mister_roboto> sethk: only because they probably did it in order to run some special sequence of commands rather than logging in and staying root all the time in some terminal window, and using that later on accidentally. I agree it's not likely if you're careful and either way is not that much different
<BlueEagle> sethk: so sudo -i would be more secure than su with a root password in that respect wouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  yea. it was neat that it auto-setup the ati and nvidia and other things.. but still its a bit hypped.
<sethk> BlueEagle, that's a red herring.  remote login as root is disabled.
<sethk> BlueEagle, no
<BlueEagle> sethk: (ie. it's harder to guess a username/password combo than just bruteforce a password for a known account)
<mistform> poningru, yes
<sethk> mister_roboto, sudo -i gives you the exact same thing as su.  you exit the same way.  there is no logic to saying that someone will be less forgetful with one or the other.
<mistform> case sensitive crap
<mistform> I didn't even know I capitalized the folder
<mister_roboto> sethk: but allowing a root password AND sudo everything at the same time is just another password that can be guessed/obtained
<BlueEagle> sethk: Still it's one less password to forget (I know, I'm out of arguments) :)
<sethk> BlueEagle, I'm not sure I go along with that.  if you can sniff packets you can grab user names with no problem.
<sethk> mister_roboto, exactly.  that's why sudo is less secure.
<BlueEagle> sethk: But you don't need to be able to sniff packets to be able to attack a box.
<poningru> mistform: sorry I couldnt help
<mister_roboto> sethk:it's only less secure if you have a root password too
<sethk> BlueEagle, no, I didn't say that, I said if you can sniff you can easily grab user names.
<crimsun> sethk: "less secure" than what?
<mistform> it's all good
<mistform> ner0x helped me out
<mistform> in a PM
<sethk> mister_roboto, no, one can talk about whether allowing sudo is more or less secure than allowing su, without having to enable both.
<sethk> crimsun, less secure than having a root password and not allowing sudo
<crimsun> sethk: I don't think one can really draw any conclusion about more or less secure
<mister_roboto> sethk:  how do you think sudo is less secure? you can control the access pretty well with sudo. when all you have is "su -" what happens in real life is that all kinds of people know the root password
<sethk> mister_roboto, only administrators need root access.  the reason I believe that allowing sudo is less secure is...
<ardchoille> Well, I like having the root account disabled and using sudo. I have su set up so that only the admin can call it anyway.
<sethk> mister_roboto, you need only log in as a normal user to get root access.  So anybody who can log in is essentially root, and you can log in from anywhere and become root.
<mister_roboto> sethk: yes but you can have classes of admins using sudo. every admin doesn't get to do EVERYTHING, necessarily, like when all you have is root
<zenpro> what's the default password for the postgreSQL user 'postgres' installed through apt-get?
<sethk> mister_roboto, I'm talking specifically about the case where sudo -i is allowed and nothing is restricted.  which is the way ubuntu is typically used after the desktop install.
<zephen> what's the big deal? Like most experienced *nix users don't just 'sudo -i' anyway on Ubuntu. If you can't tell the difference between a '$' and a '#' (standard prompts for user and root on almost all *nix systems) - you deserve to learn the hard way
<mister_roboto> sethk: that's not true unless you enable access to everything in your sudo config. you can easily restrict that to any admin type subset you want
<sethk> mister_roboto, I agree that a restricted sudo can be more secure.  but that isn't what we advise people to do here.
<PierreG> Lerreur suivante:
<PierreG> tentative de remplacement de /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libglcore.so, qui appartient aussi au paquet xorg-xg
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sethk> mister_roboto, still, either you need root, to run visudo, or you need to allow visudo for a normal user, which means sudo is effectively unrestricted.
<bb|Gishnob> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> anyone know what's up with the totem firefox plugin?  is 1.4.3 gstreamer versin being worked on?
<bb|Gishnob> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bb|Gishnob> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bb|Gishnob> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<PierreG> Devant la raction je demeure convaincu de la ncessit de regrouper tous les messages imaginables sous un mme site
<bb|Gishnob> wow
<bb|Gishnob> this ubuntu bot is like the man pages
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell pierreg about fr
<bb|Gishnob> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ardchoille> !fr > PierreG
<zephen> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<crimsun> I honestly think that if root access is such a concern, you need stronger MAC, like SEL policies.
<sethk> PierreG, I don't disagree.
<sethk> crimsun, I don't disagree with that.
<PierreG> Thank you sethk !!!
<mandeep> if theres an update that i know i dont need
<mandeep> how do i remove it so the update manager stops asking me to update
<CalcMaster86>  does anyone know the port the openssh daemon uses? i need to enable port forwarding on my router
<sethk> CalcMaster86, 22
<zephen> lol
<CalcMaster86> thanks
<tamale> hey everyone.. tryin a new install here.. neither the standard nor alternate disc mounts when i boot from disc.. both discs verify fine in other computers and the drive is good 'cause i use it in windows all the time...  i tried another drive in an external enclosure but i don't think bios can really try booting from a cd-rom drive runnin over USB
<crimsun> sethk: besides, where does it stop? The typical user already has physical access to the machine, which all but throws security measures out the window.
<sethk> tamale, some machines can boot from a usb cd, but most can't.
<mister_roboto> sethk: only the real admin of the machines needs unrestricted access. frankly, most of what you deal with on this channel are noobs who should not be logging in as root nor should they be doing "sudo -i". They should just sudo single commands only or they are asking for trouble (the beginners i mean)
<sethk> crimsun, in my situation the user doesn't have physical access.
<PierreG> Problem I think is that developpers are busy making their code work and then leave the doc somewhat behind
<ardchoille> crimsun: How so?
<tamale> sethk: Well why aren't they mounting from my internal drive?
<sethk> mister_roboto, if sudo -i is disallowed then I agree with you.
<sethk> tamale, I'm not sure.  You mean IDE hard drives, cd drives, specifically what?
<crimsun> sethk: then you've moved beyond the "default" user being discussed here. :)
<warlock\wrk> I need to create an SSH account that has full access to /home/cs - can anyone help me?
<tamale> i have one IDE cd rom drive and one sata hard drive
<sethk> crimsun, no, not at all.  I install ubuntu and give my users the ability to log in and do xdmcp.  there is nothing whatsoever different about my box than if the user is sitting in front of the box.
<crimsun> ardchoille: physical access implies the ability to control the physical mechanism of boot.
<sethk> tamale, ok, and you can't access which one?  In which situation?
<BlueEagle> warlock\wrk: I really don't see the problem. Is there something in man useradd that you do not understand?
<crimsun> xdmcp? Tunneled, I hope?
<kirsten> I have a question: i'm trying to install a printer driver, and the manufacturer gives me a choice between a Redhat/Mandrake/SuSe OR Debian (there is no ubuntu option :( ). which should i pick?
<zephen> sethk, except that with physical access, without secure encryption and no chance of revealing the key, security doesn't matter
<sethk> crimsun, I don't tunnel but typically they are on a vpn
<tamale> sethk: When I boot from the standard disc, it hangs on "mounting root file system" until finally i get some text saying "The drive seems confused"
<sethk> zephen, that's true
<ardchoille> crimsun: Ok, teach me what that has to do with security issues. I'm curious. My BIOS is set to only boot from the hdd and botting to rescue mode is disabled. What more can I do?
<sethk> zephen, however, if that is true, setting the root password does not mean that security is reduced.
<tamale> sethk: When I boot from the alternate disc, it fails at the step where it tried to mount the cd-rom drive, saying that the disc must not be in the drive
<zephen> sethk, i agree
<crimsun> ardchoille: open the case, install another boot device, rejumper.
<BlueEagle> kirsten: Doesn't gnome-print-manager recongnize your printer with the drivers it already has? which printer are we talking about?
<zephen> sethk, i have problems with the 'let's not let newbie's do this', because i had to learn somehow, so do they
<ardchoille> crimsun: Ah, good point, that
<sethk> tamale, you boot from the sata drive and can't mount a cd?
<kirsten> this is a Brother HL-1440 printer that is attached to a windows computer on the network
<tamale> if i boot into windows on my sata drive, the cd drive is fine
<tamale> like it always has been
<zephen> I mean, hell, if someone told me 10 years ago not to ever rebuild a kernel, i wouldn't be using *nix still
<kirsten> the default driver that comes with ubuntu does not work properly
<tamale> i have some space set aside on the sata drive for ubuntu
<sethk> zephen, I agree.  I like the solution someone said about changing the colors in a terminal with root access.  You can do this as easily (in fact more easily) with su than with sudo -i
<BlueEagle> kirsten: How is the printer shared on the network?
<sethk> tamale, ok, but you didn't answer my question.  in the situation where you can't mount the cd, what did you boot?
<kirsten> the windows computer that the printer is physically attached to is sharing the printer over the network
<kirsten> using windows file/printer sharing
<tamale> i'm booting from the cd rom drive
<zephen> The idea that not allowing root login/not setting password, is the OpenSSH security idea - if you google you can find differing opinions :)
<tamale> with either the standard dapper or the alternate dapper install disc
<sethk> kirsten, I have the same printer, and I have no problems printing to it.
<Jay_> hello
<sethk> zephen, indeed.
<BlueEagle> kirsten: So then I assume that you've got samba installed so that you will be able to connect to that windows share?
<Jay_> anyone here having wifi problems since an unpgrade
<argument> what should i use to create an ISO image from a CD
<kirsten> sethk, which printer driver are you using?
<BlueEagle> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<sethk> tamale, you are booting from the cd, and you can't access the cd?
<sethk> kirsten, just a ppd file
<kirsten> err, I'm not sure if I have samba installed
<BlueEagle> argument: oh wait. the other way around? dd
<sethk> kirsten, with cups.
<argument> thank you sir but i mean the opposite of burn
<kirsten> i didn't expilcitly install it
<BlueEagle> argument: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myfile.iso
<cdubya> kirsten, you're gonna need it
<kirsten> what is cups?
<tamale> sethk, read my messages more carefully please lol.  Two different errors happen depending on if i booted from the alternate disc vs. the standard disc
<sethk> argument, mkiso
<tamale> neither one lets me install
<kirsten> ok samba
<kirsten> apt-get install samba?
<sethk> argument, sorry, from an already burned cd, dd is the correct answer
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Does that just make an ISO of the cdrom?
<zephen> my firewall gets hit about 300 times a day on sshd from Chinese IPs that try random username/password combinations - they've never tried a root login
<scrappy_> argument: cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: it sure does
<zephen> attempts at root logins raise all the flags
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Thank you :)
<sethk> tamale, I guess I missed some of your answers.  I'm not going to scroll back up to read them again.  I hope you find your problem.
<tamale> huh?
<zephen> well it did get hit until i got wise and changed my sshd port
<tamale> my problem is that i can't get either installer to work
<tamale> they both fail at reading the cd
<tamale> (that i just booed from)
<BlueEagle> ardchoille and argument: Note however that some "copy protected" cd-roms won't be happy with dd.
<sethk> tamale, I would need more info than that.  You advised me to read your answers more carefully.  Sorry if I missed some of the information.
<BlueEagle> (or so I've heard)
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Ah, yeah, noted
<tamale> sethk:  What additional information would you need?
<tamale> sethk: The standard disc failed at "mounting root filesystem"
<tamale> sethk: The alternate disc said it couldn't mount the cd-rom drive and said i might not have any disc in the drive
<sethk> tamale, hopefully an error message.  I don't know what you might mean by the "standard" disc or the "alternate" disc.  Use IDE or SATA or USB.  Tell me where you boot from, and not only where it stops, but what message it displays at that point.
<cdubya> kirsten, you get samba installed
<tamale> I thought dapper downloads came in two flavors, a standard and an alternate disc
<tamale> standard being a 'live boot'
<kirsten> cdubya, yes i just installed samba
<tamale> alternate letting you do things like server and oem installs
<whitesuit> hi guys, im using both bluefish and screem to do some php development..when i click the preview button on both applications they open the browser, but it always asks to download the file, instead of loading the page. Do you guys know how to fix this ?
<tamale> and a text mode
<cdubya> kirsten, k
<sethk> tamale, oh, you are taking about different cds.  I thought you were talking about different drives.  You said something about a USB drive.
<kirsten> cdubya i'm not sure it did anything yet
<tamale> i tried that too
<cdubya> kirsten, how did you set the printer up?
<sethk> tamale, tried what too?
<tamale> a usb cd rom drive
<cdubya> kirsten, System > Administration > Printing  ?
<robert_> is there a package for xine's extra codecs?
<kirsten> cdubya i originally tried setting it up as a windows network printer
<tamale> but i don't think my bios supports booting from usb cd rom drives
<kirsten> yes, that what i did
<sethk> tamale, ok, that's quite possible.
<tamale> ok, so what kind of error message would help?
<zephen> tamale, boot from a floppy into the cd
<tamale> i didn't really get any from the alternate disc
<tamale> i have no floppy drive
<t> can someone explain mounting to me? when I mount a smbfs using sudo, I can only create files in the share using sudo :(
<zephen> tamale, then you can't do that :)
<sethk> tamale, does it print anything?  or does it just print a progress message and lock up?
<tamale> on the standard disc, i got a steam of error messages saying something about the drive being confused
<tamale> (literally, that's the word it used)
<kirsten> sethk suggested i use cups, is there a way to find out the uri of the printer?
<sethk> t look at the uid= and gid= options for mounting a file system that doesn't have usernames and privileges
<cdubya> kirsten, it's been awhile since I set mine up.....have a Samsung, but I remember I installed samba, setup the printer as a windows printer and made sure I used the shared printer name......otherwise it won't work right.
<cdubya> kirsten, you shouldn't have to do that
<kirsten> cdubya ok, thanks i'll try that
<BDerwent> hello all, i need some help on partitioning and such
<cdubya> kirsten, do you know the shared name of the printer?
<zephen> BDerwent, oh well then ask away
<Rehevkor> Ok, samba is driving me insane. It works perfectly in Ubuntu using Nautilus, but won't work at all in Xubuntu with anything, including smbmount.
<sethk> tamale, the exact message might help.  It might not, but I can't know that without seeing it.
<kirsten> maybe it will work now that samba is installed
<tamale> sethk:  Ok, i'll boot from the standard disc again
<tamale> hold up
<zephen> BDerwent, i'm mostly interested in helping with the 'such'
<sethk> tamale, you also said something about a message that there is no cd in the drive.  where did that message come from?
<kirsten> cdubya i think it is called BrotherH
<tamale> sethk: That's what i see when i try the alternate disc's text-mode install
<sethk> tamale, ok, can you get the exact message?
<BDerwent> alright, i need to partition a laptop hard drive to keep windows on 60gb and ubuntu in 40
<sethk> tamale, is that the only thing it prints?  Or is that one of a number of suggestions about what might be wrong?
<tamale> well which should i try first
<tamale> standard or alternate
<tamale> i can only boot from one cd :p
<Rehevkor> er, nevermind... it suddenly works. Evidently it just fails with file managers.
<sethk> tamale, whichever gives you more error information.
<cdubya> kirsten, so you're sure you got the right IP for the machine, and a legit user and pass that has printing rights on the Winders machine when you set it up?
<zephen> BDerwent, ok .. um do that then
<magice> can anyone help me with some nvidia issues??
<BDerwent> and i can't allow windows to install itself, because it will spread out and make a bunch of partitions that ubuntu and windows can't use
<DanaG> argh, even Metacity is lagging on maximize.
<robert_> is there a ubuntu package for xine's extra codecs?
<tamale> i think the standard disc  gives more info.  ok, boot menu.. choose start or install ubuntu, correct?
<kirsten> cdubya yes, i'm pretty sure i got that right
<DanaG> How do I fix this?
<zephen> BDerwent, i would personally install windows first, use it's partitioner to create the 2 primary partitions, and only format the one you want to use for windows
<sethk> BDerwent, you can tell windows to use only 60 gigs during windows install.  Unless you are using a recovery cd from your laptop manufacturer, or something like that.
<DanaG> It also lags on key input.
<cdubya> kirsten, the only reason I ask is that can be a bit persnickity that way.....
<magice> I installed the drivers via Automatix, and now when I boot up it hangs forever on the "NVidia" logo, when I go to my xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv it works. Any idea what is causing the problems?
<BDerwent> i've never had to instal windows before
<zephen> BDerwent, after that, you put in the Ubuntu installer and install on that 2nd partition you created but didn't format
<sethk> BDerwent, so?
<cdubya> kirsten, you have to make sure that's all square or you can set the printer up and have no joy for quite some time and not know why
<magice> I installed the nvidia drivers via Automatix, and now when I boot up it hangs forever on the "NVidia" logo, when I go to my xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv it works. Any idea what is causing the problems?
<zephen> BDerwent, it's not hard, i assure you
<BDerwent> eh, guess i'll just get over it
<BDerwent> it's just a brand new laptop
<BDerwent> scared and all
<zephen> BDerwent, then you will want to dual boot, grub will handle it easily
<kirsten> cdubya well, when i set it up the first time i could print but only the first page would come out right
<sethk> BDerwent, does it have recovery CDs?
<zephen> BDerwent, advice - go for it!
<BDerwent> i hope not
<BDerwent> i will
<BDerwent> thanks
<sethk> BDerwent, you hope not?  why?
<Gun_Smoke> I keep on randomly being logged out of Ubuntu when gaim is running.. Any ideas?  I first though maybe compiz was doing it.. i disabled it, but it still continues.
<BDerwent> haven't looked at all the cd's yet
<zephen> BDerwent, i mean you have no date to lose, you have the install disks - you can't really fsck up
<magice> If anyone can help me with Nvidia problems MSG me
<zephen> s/date/data
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, anything useful in the logs?
<BDerwent> thanks again
<BDerwent> i just need emotional support
<zephen> BDerwent, tell us how it goes :)
<BDerwent> alright
<BDerwent> will do
<sethk> magice, I don't use automatix.  from your description the nvidia drivers aren't installed correctly (since the nv driver works)
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Which ones?  I don't know where to look.
<magice> sethk: I also tried apt-get install nvidia-glx, but alas the same result
<magice> any idea what can be causing it?
<tamale> sethk:  What should I try to boot here
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, /var/log/messages, and /var/log/syslog.  also do  ls -ltr /var/log    and look at anything else that changed recently
<zephen> general non-sequitur - i would never use automatix of any of the other 'helpers'
<tamale> sethk: standard "start or install ubuntu" ?
<kirsten> gdubya i tried printing a test page, but instead it just printed some odd text :(
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Still a bit lost
<sethk> magice, I've only installed the nvidia drivers by downloading from the nvidia site and running their install program.
<magice> ok
<sethk> tamale, whichever gives you better error messages.  The same thing is happening with all of them, so choose the option that shows you the most information.
<tamale> sethk: Ok, starting ubuntu standard installer
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, about?  I'm hoping that you'll see some messages about why you are getting logged out.
<tamale> sethk: Already stuck at "mounting root file system"
<sethk> tamale, and it stays there forever?  Never shows anything else?
* IcemanV9 wonders what to do with f-spot ... it kept crashing ever since lots of updates on Ubuntu. already report it. :/
<sethk> tamale, is the drive on the light on?
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  I gedit them?
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, sure.  any editor.  gedit is fine.
<tamale> sethk: Yup, it's flashing
<sethk> tamale, and it just stays there, forever?
<tamale> sethk: Eventually i'll get some text errors
<tamale> sethk: when i get them i'll type them here
<sethk> tamale, ok
<cdubya> kirsten, and you chose the right driver for the printer, right.....?
<Kimahri> i got a quick question for those who are running kubuntu... how would i go about getting samba configured without hand-writing the smb.conf?
<DanaG> aah, I fixed it -- it was the forced FSAA and vsync.
<cdubya> Kimahri, samba-swat
<tamale> sethk: "hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<Kimahri> cdubya: then web browser it to http://localhost:901?
<tamale> Disabling IRQ #169
<sethk> tamale, hda is the cdrom, I take it?
<cdubya> !swat
<tamale> sethk:  I have no real way of knowing, but yes, i would assume so
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sethk> tamale, check whether you have the drive jumpered as master but are using an EIDE cable.
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  i really don't know what to be looking for
<cdubya> Kimahri, ^^^^^^^__________________ check out that link......
<tamale> it is a master
<tamale> and i am using an EIDE cable
<tamale> is that bad
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, I don't either, unfortunately.  Any sort of a clue.
<tamale> ?
<sethk> tamale, yes, that's not correct.  If it is eide (blue, black, grey connectors) the drive must be jumpered as cable select
<IcemanV9> Ubuntu rocks! The Gimp + Picasa = great photo editing stuff. I didn't need The PhotoShop (never own one anyway). 
<sethk> tamale, for some reason I've never tracked down, I've seen this cause problems in linux where it appears to work normally in windows.
<tamale> sethk: That's nuts
<sethk> tamale, why?
<tamale> haha
<tamale> just doesn't make sense.
<tamale> thank you though!
<kirsten> cdubya, i'm not sure if i have the correct driver.  I selected the HL-1440 from the Brother list in ubuntu, but the driver it gives me is called "hl1250"
<sethk> tamale, it certainly makes sense
<tamale> if windows can figure it out
<tamale> and i can boot from the drive
<sethk> tamale, the eide cable is intended for use with drives jumpered with cable select.
<tamale> then why can't linux mount it
<Kimahri> cdubya: that link doesn't help
<Kimahri> it's got my situation backward.
<Rookie-> linux dosent do more tehn you tell it to do
<sethk> tamale, It appears you know more about it than I do (or at least you think you do).  So good luck with it.
<cdubya> Kimahri, hang on....
<Kimahri> trying to share files off the kubuntu machine to a windows box... not the other way round :P
<tamale> sethk: no need to get snippy, i'm just saying it's really odd
<cdubya> Kimahri, http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<tamale> sethk: also, i wonder if it should be addressed in a future version of ubuntu
<tamale> sethk: sounds like a bad bug to me
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  It's a greek to me.. no fireworks or signs that say problem lol...
<sethk> tamale, no, because it isn't a bad bug.  It isn't a bug at all.  Look at the EIDE spec.
<Gun_Smoke> *all
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, there may not be anything, but there may.
<tamale> sethk: Spec or not, if it works at all, it should be able to work for the installer, no?
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, so possibly you don't see it because it isn't there.
<sethk> tamale, no
<cdubya> kirsten, if you can spool to it but the output is garbled, I'm just guessing, but it sounds like a driver issue.....
<wordsofglass> hey can anybody help me mount my spare harddrive? i just compiled a new kernel and it wont work
<cdubya> kirsten, I base that purely on the fact that your data is at least making it to the printer, though it's not coming out right....
<sethk> wordsofglass, it works with your old kernel?
<tamale> sethk: I wish i could talk more about this, but it's off-topic.  Thank you for the help.. I never would've guessed that was the problem.
<wordsofglass> sethk: yeah
<codecaine> how come when you use tightvncserver and you try to connect to view the desktop it just shows a linux terminal as root?
<kirsten> cdubya, yes, that makes sense
<Gun_Smoke> sethk: gaim seems to work fine..  I think it's only dumping me when i log into IRC..
<sethk> tamale, it's worth trying, since I've seen it work.  In fact just two days ago we had a problem here that was fixed that way.
<cdubya> kirsten, that's why I asked about the driver you chose
<zephen_> tamale, hmm i had to disconnect, what *was* the problem?
<wordsofglass> sethk: i have reiser installed, but it tells me folder is busy/device already mounted
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, ok, but why?  Do you mean your desktop exits and puts you back at the gdm login?
<wordsofglass> but it's not
<kirsten> cdubya, i'm trying to download a better driver from the manufacturer
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Yup
<tamale> zephen_: I guess the ubuntu installer can't mount cd-rom drives setup as masters on an EIDE cable
<kirsten> cdubya they have a debian driver which i'm going to try
<zephen_> tamale, ah ok. thanks
<weex> i just got a 300gb hard drive, how should i format it to use in both windows and linux?
<zephen_> wow
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, probably the program is causing a seg fault in the X server.  Use xchat  :)
<tamale> zephen_: Even if you can boot from the disc.
<zephen_> weex, 1/2 each?
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  W/o the session/action/etc or whatever is usually there.
<sethk> wordsofglass, I take it mount (with no arguments)   doesn't show it as mounted?
<weex> zephen_ lets assume so
<zephen_> tamale, i may try to re-create that
<troytroy> hi pls could anybody test this link for me www.newsleecher.com not opening on my browser
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, I've not tried IRC with gaim.
<cdubya> kirsten, weird that you were able to print before though.....with the same driver?
<wordsofglass> sethk: nope, it's not in mtab
<weex> zephen_ actually i'd like one big partition...was thinking about fat32 but there's a 4gb limit on filesize right?
<zovirl> when I try to install totem-xine, synaptic wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<zovirl> is that ok?
<sethk> wordsofglass, if you compiled reiserfs as a module, does it show up in the output of lsmod?
<warlock\wrk> how to change the 'hostname' of the server? ex, root@myhostname: ?
<kirsten> cdubya i wasn't really able to print before, only the first page came out right
<wordsofglass> it's built-in
<zephen_> weex, you'll need 2 partitions - one for linux and one for windows
<cdubya> kirsten, what do you mean?
<weex> if cound ext2fs that's supposed to allow win to read ext2 partitions but wonder if anyone can say nice things about it
<sethk> wordsofglass, although from that message I'd be inclined to think that it's a kernel driver issue for the IDE chipset (or is it sata?)
<cdubya> kirsten, you mean a test page or something?
<weex> found*
<zephen_> weex, no 4gb limit on the fat
<kirsten> cdubya its like you said, the data gets to the printer but its garbled or it doesnt come out right
<cdubya> kirsten, ah
<cdubya> kirsten, what are you running? Dapper?
<wordsofglass> sethk: it's ide, main HD is sata
<magice> .. can anyone help me.. I installed nvidia drivers and now when I start my computer up it is completley locking down on the NVIDIA splash screen.
<kirsten> cdubya i tried printing a 22 page document, and the 1st page printed ok, and the 2nd page was garbled, and the other pages didn't print at all
<cdubya> kirsten, ouch
<kirsten> cdubya i'm running ubuntu 6.06
<sethk> wordsofglass, is it possible, then, that your kernel build doesn't have support for the IDE chipset?
<zephen_> weex, so what i'd do is install windows first, make 2 partitions with it's installer, format the windows one FAT32
<cdubya> kirsten, what model of brother printer?
<zephen_> weex, then install ubuntu on the other one. Grub will probably set itself up so that you can dual boot
<kirsten> Brother HL-1440
<Kimahri> cdubya: i've done those steps on that one site... and inetd is not starting swat at all
<weex> i'm not installing...this is just for storage but i'd like it be universal
<wordsofglass> sethk: i think i'm just not used to xconfig, i might have found the problem
<kirsten> cdubya Brother HL 1440
<zephen_> weex, ah, just use the FAT32 then
<sethk> cdubya, I run that same printer, which is why I said the ppd file is known to work.
<troytroy> hi pls could anybody test this link for me www.newsleecher.com not opening on my browser
<sethk> wordsofglass, ok
<weex> is it just fud that ms says fat32 can't support more than a 4gb file?
<zephen_> weex, unfortunately that is the best solution
<magice> Does anyone know WHAT would cause my Nvidia drivers to lock it up at then nv splash screen?
<magice> 
<sethk> troytroy, worrks here
<sethk> works, even
<Gun_Smoke> anyone  else have any ideas why gaim would be dumping me back to the gdm?
<cdubya> sethk, point taken, but that doesn't mean her copy isn't somehow messed up......
<zephen_> weex, it is fud now, didn't used to be
<sethk> cdubya, true.
<troytroy> sethk: thanks its just wont open here
<zephen_> weex, ah 4gb file
<weex> so http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q314463 is wrong?
<zephen_> weex, yes
<sethk> troytroy, other pages open?  I guess that's implicit in the question.
<troytroy> sethk: yes
<zephen_> weex, but there is a way to have a larger than 4gb file on there, if you use linux to create the file
<sethk> weex, no, it isn't wrong
<zephen_> weex, what are the 4gb+ files you have
<sethk> troytroy, I tried it with konqueror.
<crash__> limewire
<weex> i'm thinking images that i might burn with nero
<sethk> troytroy, works with firefox also.
<troytroy> sethk: ok all sites open except this particular one
<weex> or video files
<crash__> install
<zephen_> weex, yeah, i had the same problem with some dvd isos - i googled and found a way that i could write bigger than 4gb isos through linux
<jeff_> I accidently deleted libesd.so.0 so now gnome won't boot, what's the best way to fix this????
<sethk> troytroy, odd, but I have no clue why.
<zephen_> weex, well actually i did it in freebsd , but i think the same principle holds
<gary[ubuntu] > !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gary[ubuntu] > !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sethk> jeff_, boot a cd and copy the file back to where it is supposed to be
<sethk> jeff_, of course for that you need a copy of the file.
<weex> ok well i'm going to go ext2 and see if this ext2fs driver for win works...wish me luck
<zephen_> weex, it works
<weex> great then...problem solved
<zephen_> weex, just not all that well ;)
<weex> uh ok
<jeff_> sethk: is there a package I can install which would fix it?
<zephen_> anyway go for it
<weex> wait, not all that well...how's that? speed, stability?
<sethk> jeff_, might be.  if you can't boot, though, how can you install a package?  Give me the file again and I'll tell you the package name.
<zephen_> weex, i don't trust the writing
<allen> hey how do I make ubuntu boot in text mode?
<Tidus> sethk: he said gnome wouldn't start... but the system does boot
<jeff_> sethk: libesd.so.0, I can't boot gnome, but I can launch a terminal
<sethk> Tidus, ok, I misread it.
<jeff_> I'm running xchat right now
<sethk> jeff_, libesd-also0  and also in package libesd0
<wordsofglass> allen: you can just choose a text session after it's booted up
<jeff_> thanks, ill give it a try
<sethk> jeff_, wait
<sethk> jeff_, libesd.so.0 is a symlink.  do you still have libesd.so.0.2.36?
<weex> zephen_ you've had an issue where the writing messed up?
<jeff_> sethk: i would think so
<wordsofglass> allen: do you want it to default to text mode?
<sethk> jeff_, ok, then just cd into that directory, and do:   ln -s libesd.so.0.2.36 libesd.so.0
<zephen_> weex, i've had corrupted isos that i can only blame on transferring with ext2fs driver
<jeff_> sethk: do you know what directory that is?
<sethk> jeff_, that rev is correct for breezy.  If you are running a different version, do ls libesd.so*
<DanC_u> hmm... sound doesn't seem to work. I see a red X near the volume icon in the gnome panel. Any clues on how to trouble-shoot?
<zephen_> weex, others though, think it's pretty good
<sethk> jeff_, in breezy it is /usr/lib
<tamale> sethk: Well this bites, I changed the jumper to cable select and i'm still getting the problem.... ???  :[
<troytroy> sethk: ok think the problem is from my machine. site opens from my proxy server
<sethk> tamale, no change at all?
<weex> ok...well i'm willing to be part guinea pig so i'll give it a try
<tamale> sethk: Nada.
<sethk> troytroy, that makes sense, sure.
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  shift+backspace.  Is that supposed to log you out?
<sethk> tamale, you can try disabling dma for ide
<tamale> bios option?
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, it kills the X server, and when the x server restarts it puts you in the gdm login.  It doesn't log you out, just kills all your executing processes.
<drew> Hi, I have an HP Pavilion m7580n - a multimedia system. I'm having problems with my remote.
<sethk> tamale, you can try that if the bios allows it to be turned off.  I was thinking of the linux option  ide=nodma
<sethk> tamale, somewhere in the help screens it tells you how to add arguments to the kernel command line at the boot prompt
<Tidus> i'm still stuck... webmin's not in apt, and swat's not working... how would i go about configuring the smb.conf without hand-writing it
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Well I think that is what was happening.. I've been typing a billing miles an hour today.. It never even dawned on me that my be it.
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  I'm just an idiot.. Thanks for trying though.
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, what, control-backspace?
<tamale> sethk: I just added the parameters to the boot string in the standard install
<jrattner1> Whats the easiest way to create a backup of my system and maintian it
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, I've noticed that on ubuntu the things that in some distros require control-alt work with just control.
<tamale> sethk: Looks like it's still hanging at mounting root filesystem
<Tidus> the standard xserver-kill is CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE.
<kirsten> does anyone know how to open a .rpm file?
<cdubya> kirsten, you'll have to alien it to install it
<sethk> tamale, let me know if any error message changes.
<tamale> sethk: will do
<kirsten> cdubya how do I "alien" it?
<jeff_> sethk: thanks, worked like a charm
<sethk> Tidus, that's correct.  unfortunately in ubuntu control- does the same thing.
<etzerd> ?
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  I didn't touch ctrl
<allen_> hey how do I force ubuntu to boot in text mode?
<sethk> Tidus, I've not figured out why
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, oh, sorry
<Rookie-> init2
<etzerd> is anyone of you can tell me how long does it take when you use automatix to update ubuntu?
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, you said shift backspace.  My error.
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, shift backspace is causing the problem?
<nocti>  is there a tool to know the device drivers of an unknown box? thanks
<etzerd> is anyone of you can tell me how long does it take when you use automatix to update ubuntu?
<tamale> sethk: The error message didn't change at all
<sethk> nocti, lspci will tell you a lot about the hardware.  Is that what you mean?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What calendars can gnome-pilot sync too
<knapper> Can someone help me figure out why I cannot connect to any edonkey/emule servers?
<knapper> :|
<etzerd> is anyone of you can tell me how long does it take when you use automatix to update ubuntu?
<sethk> tamale, this will sound even stranger, but try connecting it as secondary (hdc) instead of primary.
<ardchoille> etzerd: automatix is not discussed or supported in this channel. /join #automatix
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Just shift+backspace
<tamale> secondary channel?
<tamale> it IS in the secondary channel
<sethk> tamale, you said it is hda
<etzerd> thanks
<tamale> it is
<sethk> tamale, hda is primary, not secondary
<[Ex0r] > hda is primary
<[Ex0r] > hdb is secondary
<nocti> sethk, something like that. but is there something for windows? the box has win98se installed, like an aida32 tool
<tamale> well i don't know what to say
<cdubya> kirsten, have you tried using one of the other drivers (the list shows the hl1250 by default, but there are two others there as well....just thought it might be worth the try.....
<sethk> tamale, hda is primary master, hdb is primary slave
<tamale> the drive is in the secondary ide channel
<tamale> as a master
<cdubya> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<tamale> and it's showing up as hda
<sethk> tamale, ok, then, connect it as primary
<tamale> i think my MSI bios does that since i have a sata drive
<[Ex0r] > is one drive sata, and one ide ?
<sethk> [Ex0r] , hdb is primary slave.  hdc is secondary master
<tamale> yyes
<tamale> it is
<kirsten> cdubya sure, i can try those others, although i was hoping to be able to install the manufacturer's driver...
<drew> Hi, I have an HP Pavilion m7580n - a multimedia system. I'm having problems with my remote. I'm using "sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event2 -n" and irw to test input, but that just locks my mouse up and returns nothing.
<sethk> tamale, is the message referring to the sata drive, then?
<eigenlambda> ya whats sata lattering?
<rockzman> Can someone help me with my pypanel?
<tamale> i don't know for sure
<cdubya> kirsten, well, the suggested one seems to be one for the another model of Brother.....but perhaps one of the other will work
<tamale> the message is
<sethk> eigenlambda, without any ide hard drives, an sata drive will be hda
<tamale> hda:  cdrom_pc_intr:  The drive appears confused
<tamale> so it could be referencing both
<eigenlambda> hda.  ok.
<eigenlambda> lol
<sethk> tamale, I think it is trying to talk to the cd drive but is actually talking to the sata drive
<tamale> but i thought the standard boot disc doesn't look at the hard drives until you're looking at partitions
<rockzman> Can someone help me with pypanel?
* eigenlambda wonders how the cd drive is connected in a new sata pcie laptop
<tamale> sethk:  That would explain the confusion
<sethk> tamale, it shouldn't, but this is some sort of bug.
<tamale> ;)
<tamale> so what can i do
<sethk> tamale, indeed.  I would disconnect the sata drive, and boot the cd, and see if it gets past that point.
<sethk> tamale, if it does, then we'll know, and we can think about how to fix it.
<tamale> alright, i'll just do it in bios
<tamale> it's very hard to take this pc out
<Rehevkor> is there any way to run xffm without it taking over the desktop?
<passenger> hi, I user a Dapper on my box, and I want to install mesa 6.5.1 to use compiz. Even if I put compiz repositories, the 6.5.1 version don't appear in synaptic. anybody have a clue ?
<kirsten> cdubya i tried one of the other drivers and it printed something for the test page but it doesn't look right... i'm going to try the other one now
<davidjohnston> does ubuntu server give you any firewall tools or do you need to just do it with your ip tables
<kirsten> cdubya it only prints 3/4 of the page :(
<kirsten> cdubya the brother website had a redhat/mandrake/suse driver which is a .rpm file and it also had a debian driver which is a .deb file
<Flannel> davidjohnston: ubuntu has iptables, and also provides firestarter, which is an interface to iptables
<davidjohnston> Flannel: thanks you have been a world of help today
<kirsten> cdubya i was able to double click on the .deb file and it did some stuff but didn't actually successfully install a driver
<cdubya> kirsten, bummer.....I know that it's frustrating, but you might keep trying.....if that doesn't work with those two, then select another HL model driver for it that you might get lucky with and have it talk to the printer OK.....I mean, it's worth a shot. At least you know the driver would be for a Brother....:)
<davidjohnston> Flannel you got time for one more
<tsumae> lol @ the techanchor idiot :P
<kirsten> cdubya is there some help/suggestion you can give for installing either this .rpm file or this .deb file?
<tsumae> I thank ubuntu for being there and being a great desktop/server resource
<tsumae> I'll just ignore articles like the one on osnews :)
<cdubya> kirsten, if you have a .deb, you can install it....hopefully it won't break anything....:)
<Flannel> kirsten: dpkg is the command to insatll local  deb files
<cdubya> kirsten, sudo dpkg -i filename
<davidjohnston> Flannel: actually I don't have firestarter and apt-get can't find it
<davidjohnston> has anyone ever used openvpn
<tamale> sethk: There are a lot of pages about problems with my motherboard and linux installs on sata drivers
<ardchoille> Ubuntu does not provide firestarter. all three cd's install iptables, which is the firewall. Firestarter is just a gui to iptables
<cdubya> kirsten, that what you were wanting to know?
<tsumae> davidjohnston: I have its nice
<kirsten> cdubya hang on, trying...
<tsumae> davidjohnston: I've been usig l2tp server on linux though, because lots of routers support it, I tell them to just plug up the router to their network, and plug the computer in to there :)
<sethk> tamale, interesting
<cafuego_> davidjohnston: I use openvpn.
<cafuego_> davidjohnston: Once you get the certificates sorted, it's nice & easy.
<tsumae> oh gods its cafuego_
<damian_> I have a question
<Flannel> davidjohnston: right, it's not installed.  Oh, its a gtk program.  Um.  I'm sure you can find a curses frontend to iptables
<tamale> sethk: It's because my motherboard turns sata drives into standard primary and secondary channels
<kirsten> cdubya it didn't work :(
<tamale> somehow
<kirsten> cdubya that was with the .deb files
<davidjohnston> tsumae: so I'm not a pro with vpns but i have a an old linksys wireless b router and I would like to setup access from outside
<sethk> tamale, is it an asus?
<tamale> MSI
<davidjohnston> will it be much work to access my windows and mac shares by using openvpn
<cdubya> kirsten, what didn't work?
<cafuego_> davidjohnston: No.
<tamale> Neo 865
<sethk> tamale, ok.  another mobo to avoid  :)
<ardchoille> kirsten: where did you get that .deb?
<davidjohnston> so I need to use l2tp not pptp
<cafuego_> davidjohnston: openvpn is neither
<davidjohnston> ok...
<tsumae> davidjohnston: well, the box I mean is just the client. you have to have a server
<cdubya> archoille, I think she got it from here......http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<kirsten> cdubya
<kirsten> kirsten@kirsten-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i hl1440lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<cafuego_> davidjohnston: Both Windows and MacOS have gui clients for openvpn.
<kirsten> Password:
<kirsten> (Reading database ... 93699 files and directories currently installed.)
<kirsten> Preparing to replace hl1440lpr 1.1.2-1 (using hl1440lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb) ...
<kirsten> Unpacking replacement hl1440lpr ...
<kirsten> /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1440lpr.postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kirsten> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<tsumae> cafuego_: yeah, but windows has l2tp and pptp dialers builtin :)
<kirsten> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<kirsten> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kirsten> dpkg: error processing hl1440lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb (--install):
<tritium> kirsten: please do not paste
<davidjohnston> right....but I have a server to run openvpn
<Rookie-> use pastebin
<kirsten>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kirsten> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kirsten> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<kirsten>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kirsten> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kirsten>  hl1440lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<rockzman> PyPanel requires the Imlib2 library
<kirsten> sorry
<rockzman> where can i get this
<cafuego_> tsumae: pptp is flawed and not secure; l2tp may or may not be easy to set up on Linux.
<tsumae> cafuego_: also, I don't think openvpn supports users yet?
<ardchoille> kirsten: You can't use just any old .deb in Ubuntu.
<tsumae> cafuego_: they just have a key to input if I remember right.
<tamale> sethk:  There are a lot of different ways I can configure the SATA / PATA channels... I'll play with it for a bit
<cafuego_> tsumae: No, it works on a per-certificate basis.
<davidjohnston> ok I'll check into it or do you think it would just be a better idea to mod my wrt54g linksys router to use one of the linux firmwares that completely support vpn servers
<tsumae> cafuego_: well right, but p2tp is fine afaik
<sethk> tamale, ok, good luck
<sethk> tamale, let us know what the best configuration is.
<tsumae> cafuego_: oh, so you can't have a network secured by key?
<tsumae> hmm
<cafuego_> tsumae: As in password?
<tsumae> maybe I'm thinking of openbsd's vpn, I was thinking about vpns a while back
<tsumae> cafuego_: yes
<cafuego_> tsumae: Oh, no.. you have a password on the user's certificate
<Ahmed> salut
<cafuego_> So if they know the certificate pass, then can load the cert and thus connect.
<zephen_> tsumae, i'm sure someone's said, but OpenVPN with work across windows/*nix
<passenger> Hi, does anybody have installed xgl on his dapper box here ?
<tamale> sethk:  I found a confiuration that worked
<sethk> tamale, great, what is it?
<rockzman> Please can someone help me I am trying to install a program and it does not work !
<Dr_Willis> passenger, i see a lot of peopel that install it.. then it dont work.. and they have a hard time UNinstalling it.
<stiv2k> how come i don't have a multimedia systems selector in my system > preferences ?
<tamale> sethk: Instead of running in "SATA Mode only"  with the option "PATA Keep" enabled, I'm in "SATA + PATA" mode
<tsumae> zephen_: I know it will
<tamale> sethk:  Ubuntu is booting the live disc now.
<sethk> tamale, interesting.  The problem on the asus mobo is similar.
<zephen_> tsumae, then you are a knowledgable guy
<passenger> Dr_Willis, the main probleme is that I added the compiz repositories to apt, but the last mesa version don't appear in synaptic...
<tamale> sethk: Think I should annodate this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233540
<sethk> tamale, looking
<sethk> tamale, yes, definitely.
<tsumae> zephen_: I was looking at VPN software a few weeks ago. I'm going to replace a Sonicwall
<tamale> i'd over course mention how mine's a P865, not P965  ;)
<tamale> HOLY CRAP MY BOOMSLANG IS SENSITIVE IN GNOME
<tamale> lol
<tsumae> zephen_: I final conclusion was using l2tp server, since windows and routers usually have it built in
<sethk> tamale, yes.  you might to also start a new thread for p965
<tamale> 865
<tsumae> *built-in client
<Awal> I got xgl and compiz working \m/
<rockzman> DO anyone know another kinda of program like pypanel
<tsumae> s/I/my/ :))
<passenger> Awal, i need mesa 6.5.1 but I only have acces to 6.4
<tsumae> well I better work on my programming now :) later.
<argument> tamale, you'll not be able to fix that
<passenger> Awal, which rep did you added to your apt ?
<Awal> passenger, I used this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225141
<zephen_> tsumae, ah ok, i stopped being lazy and scrolled up :)
<tamale> sethk: Thanks again for all the help.. the installer is working fine.
<stiv2k> how do i set which sound daemon to have gnome use?  i can't hear any playback in rhythmbox but i can in xmms
<warlock\wrk> can I see whats in a .tar.gz file without extracting it somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> warlock\wrk,  i use 'mc' to explore the contents of those kind of files
<warlock\wrk> ah, doesnt excist. nevermind :-(
<warlock\wrk> command not found
<ardchoille> Indeed, mc works great for that
<warlock\wrk> ok then, ill install it then.
<Dr_Willis> warlock\wrk,  logic 101 - INSTALL IT then. :P
<debuntu> warlock\wrk, the -t arguement will list the archives
<Dr_Willis> lol
<ardchoille> warlock\wrk: You have to install it
<warlock\wrk> :P
<ardchoille> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<warlock\wrk> yeayeye! :o(
<warlock\wrk> ok there we go
<Tidus> i have another question.  webmin has disappeared from the repos, and i'm wondering how to get it.
<warlock\wrk> ok how do i check the cstrike.tar.gz content?
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Dr_Willis> Tidus,  go to the webmin homepage and use their source/installer.
<MattAdam> Does anyone know if there is work being done to upgrade rails on ubuntu to a version that doesn't have the recent security issues?
<[Ex0r] > Tidus- www.webmin.org. Download their source and compile it yourself :)
<debuntu> thank god! webmin is officially crap!
<Dr_Willis> If you insist. (and yes i like it also for some tasks)
<warlock\wrk> ok it all lagged
<warlock\wrk> lol :-(
<sethk> warlock\wrk, you mean get a list of files in that archive?  tar tvzf cstrike.tar.gz
<[Ex0r] > I wonder why it's no longer supported.
<argument> i don't even know what webmin is, but i know it sucks :P
<debuntu> warlock\wrk, yeah like i said, the -t flag ...
<sethk> I use webmin all the time.  for some things it is excellent
<BHSPitMonkey> when I connect to a samba share from ubuntu, it lets me in, but when I connect from windows, it demands a user/pass
<warlock\wrk> yeah.. but
<ardchoille> argument: lol
<mitrovarr> does anyone know if vnc viewers have any special backend needs not listed in the dependancies?  I have a xubuntu computer that won't connect to VNC servers, not with any program I try
<warlock\wrk> uh
<warlock\wrk> mc -t thefile.tar.gz ?
<BHSPitMonkey> what should the defaults be there?
<[Ex0r] > I've used it for over two years and haven't had any problems with it.
<stiv2k> how do i set which sound daemon to have gnome use?  i can't hear any playback in rhythmbox but i can in xmms
<debuntu> sethk, i wouldn't use it if you paid me
<debuntu> ymmv
<warlock\wrk> Tidus, from quakenet?
<debuntu> warlock\wrk, no, with tar
<argument> vmware-server = the tits
<sethk> warlock\wrk, not -t, t.  the the set of letters are commands, not options.
<ardchoille> !worksforme > [Ex0r] 
<sethk> debuntu, don't worry, I'm not paying  :)
<warlock\wrk> ah
<debuntu> sethk, :)
<Tidus> it's probably unsupported now because they're supported by OpenCountry...
<debuntu> yeah
<sethk> Tidus, what's that mean?
<Tidus> and warlock\wrk: no... not from quakenet
<warlock\wrk> uh... I still dont get it (I'm feeling retarded)
<urmom> hey
<[Ex0r] > ardchoille- Well, 'works for me' also translates to works for everybody that I know that has used it.
<Tidus> sethk: they've got a 'sponsor' now that the debian/ubuntu peoples probably dont like.
<mitrovarr> it comes up with all kinds of weird X errors when I try the K vnc app... krdc I believe
<scrappy_> warlock\wrk: or just open it with file roller
<sethk> Tidus, do you know why they don't like the sponsor?
<[Ex0r] > but I guess the debian team knows best.
<mitrovarr> vncviewer and vnc4viewer don't work either (silently fail)
<[Ex0r] > ubuntu*
<urmom> sorry but i have never really used ubuntu (fedora user) but what is the reason that everyone likes ubuntu so much as opposed to other distros?
<sethk> urmom, load it up and try it.
<[Ex0r] > urmom- stability and ease of use is why I switched.
<debuntu> the sponser isn't so big on the idea of open source and free-as-in-beer software
<Awal> I like ubuntu \m/
<mitrovarr> It works better and it feels more complete
<sethk> urmom, I've found it to be the best one on configuring wireless ethernet out of the box.
<debuntu> they want to close webmin and i assume eventually charge
<mitrovarr> I wanted something that used debian repositories, since they are so complete and well done, but debian has an update schedule best described as pathetic
<debuntu> good luck
<sethk> debuntu, ok, but as long as they don't put restrictions on webmin, who cares?
<[Ex0r] > Speaking of which, my dad wants me to rewire his entire house for ethernet accessibility :\
<debuntu> sethk, yeah i agree
<warlock\wrk> scrappy_, whats a file roller?
<urmom> hmm ive been really happy with fedora but as long as ubuntu users are happy then it helps the linux community :P
<debuntu> sethk, the maintainers don't
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  run them from the shell. and read some vnc docs.. it can be a little  picky to learn.
<shocktrooper1> how can I determine my isp address?
<Tidus> found a .deb for webmin
<Flannel> Tidus: webmin is in the repositories
<Tidus> shocktrooper1: http://www.whatismyip.com
<ardchoille> urmom: Ubuntu doesn't make me update so oftem, apt-get blows yum away, I feel Ubuntu is more stable and secure.. but, those are just my opinions (I switched from FC4 to Ubuntu)
<sethk> debuntu, ok.  Too bad.  I've found it to be very helpful.
<Tidus> Flannel: no it's not
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  I'm pretty sure it's an X issue or missing dependancies, because I can VNC this computer and another Ubuntu machine just fine
<urmom> ya yum is crap
<Tidus> Flannel: i have universe / multiverse / restricted turned on.  it's not there.
<scrappy_> warlock\wrk: if double click on the file it should ask if you want to open with file roller
<urmom> but i dont mind the updating :P
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  It's just the Xubuntu machine that fails
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,   thats possible. i use vnc all the time with no hassles. :P
<shocktrooper1> Tidus, thank you
<scrappy_> warlock\wrk: im not really sure what youre doing i just threw that in
<debuntu> sethk, well it's still open source at present ... fork it ;)
<Flannel> Tidus: Odd.  Well, it was in breezy.  Removed for Dapper apparently
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  when you said to run it from the shell, did you mean the terminal or from a console (i.e. not in X)?
<Tidus> Flannel: yah, it was in breezy
<Flannel> mitrovarr: doesn't matter for most applications
<[Ex0r] > webmin is going to pay a payed service ?
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  either. it dont matter. :P vncserver spawns a new desktop - when ran right.
<debuntu> [Ex0r] , no, that was my interpretation
<debuntu> [Ex0r] , they might just want to close it up .. non open source anymore
<[Ex0r] > ah, I was going to say because I thought the guy said that as long as he made it, it would remain open source
<ardchoille> debuntu: Can they do that without violating the GPL?
<Flannel> PHP scripts have an awfully hard time closing their source ;)
<[Ex0r] > it uses cgi :)
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  Anyways, you know of any X peculierities that would stop it from working?  When I run VNCviewers on that machine, it doesn't error message or ask for an IP, it just fails silently.
<debuntu> ardchoille, lol sure can
<mitrovarr> I think it's a missing library
<Tidus> oh well... the .deb version of webmin installs and runs just fine
<debuntu> ardchoille, well, maybe not without violating, but no one says they are held to it
<sethk> Tidus, good.
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  try running the vncviewer from the shell with some 'verbose' debuging options perhaps. Could be a firewall or similer thing.
<Flannel> ardchoille: it's their project, they don't have to stay open source.  Of course, there will be an immediate fork of the last open source version, but still
<Tidus> i use webmin instead of swat for most of my samba config
<Tidus> and cups as well.
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  i always 'vncviewer ip.of.remote.box:#
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:   Ok, but it's not a network error, because then I'd get 'Connection Refused'.  I get *nothing*.  And Krdc just fails completely (it crashes the computer)
<Dr_Willis> Tidus,  i renabled the cups web stuff. :P
<debuntu> well i'm sure in this channel i'll get 'reverse elitism' and say i only edit samba config with vi :(
<Tidus> Dr_Willis: i dont bother with it lol
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  I'll test it when this idiotic laptop decides it wants to boot.  It's trying to unhibernate unsuccessfully... *sigh*
<debuntu> man, swat, webmin etc only make samba more confusing
<ardchoille> lol
<tomasz27> where can i find the hardware reqs for running ubuntu?
<cschneid> does anybody have experience working w/ fuse and the ntfs-3g driver?  I have it working, just need to allow users to mount the drive
<ardchoille> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Tidus> debuntu: the smb.conf when trying to hand-write it confuses me.
<mitrovarr> I'm hoping that VNC will let me run a good computer with a not-so-good laptop, thus avoiding having to actually use the 333 mhz processor and 64mb of ram it has.
<Flannel> debuntu: nah.  If you're comfortable with vi, more power to you.  We usually recommend nano though, as it's easier than explaining to dozensof people how to use vi ;)
<tomasz27> thnx
<Tidus> there... samba's up and going again
<debuntu> Flannel, yeah wasn't advocating vi (never!), more saying that for most people's samba, the options in smb.conf are very simple
<mitrovarr> So, I'm sincerely hoping that VNC is not so processor-heavy.  Anyone know if it is?
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  if both are running linux, freenx, is handy.. also that xming is handy tool.
<Flannel> mitrovarr: what are  you running on the other end?
<mitrovarr> Flannel:  Ubuntu
<Flannel> mitrovarr: you might look into remote X terminals then
<Tidus> mitrovarr: vnc's not cpu heavy... but bandwidth heavy
<Flannel> mitrovarr: X was originally written as client/server afterall
<debuntu> mitrovarr, i remember tightvnc was much better on bandwidth
<scrappy_> mitrovarr: freenx is just cool i dont care for vnc unless on a lan
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  Thanks, I'll check those out.  I was going to look into dumb terminals after this.  It's a lan, bandwidth under USB 1.1 speeds is no problem.
<Tidus> mitrovarr: if you're going to use, say laptop to control fast desktop, use freenx
<UpMarc> can someone help me woth VLC?
<UpMarc> with
<mitrovarr> I guess I can help with the parts I've succeeded at
<[Ex0r] > anyone here heard of using a modem through usb  ?
<UpMarc> i'm new to all this...
<Tidus> mitrovarr: it's got speed better than tightvnc and uses a lot less bandwidth
<mitrovarr> err, nm, thought you said VLC
<scrappy_> UpMarc: i dont use it much but whats the problem?
<Dr_Willis> mitrovarr,  a live cd and lerning how to run a X program over ssh - is handy
<mitrovarr> VNC I meant
<UpMarc> I put a music directory to play...
<tomasz27> on a scale from 1 to 10, how hard is it to setup dual-boot with win xp pro for a linux newbie?
<mitrovarr> Dr_Willis:  I thought ssh was just console?
<UpMarc> inside of the directory there are several html pages...
<Tidus> mitrovarr: freenx can run on a 56k line acceptably.  tightvnc cant
<jordanau> best way for my roomate and i to share files between my ubuntu box, his windowsxp and mac is samba right?
<mitrovarr> tomasz27:  Depending on the hard drive setup, 2-5
<Tidus> tomasz27: it's fairly easy
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I'm running irssi in a screen session over ssh right now :) ssh is nice.
<scrappy_> tomasz27: if you already have another empty partition ---2
<scrappy_> tomasz27: or freespace
<Flannel> jordanau: yes
<tomasz27> what do u mean?
<xeh> upmarc sudo apt-get install vlc
<debuntu> Tidus, i will defer to your greater (later) knowledge ... so freenx is the one?
<UpMarc> I turned VLC off.... but the musics (from the begining up to the first html page) don't stop playing
<mitrovarr> Tidus:  I'm not too worried about bandwidth, they're lanned.
<DFM> about a 2
<Dr_Willis> UpMarc,  so it 'crashed' :P
<UpMarc> do I have to install it again?
<tomasz27> 2 being hard
<Tidus> mitrovarr: plus, freenx runs through an ssh tunnel
<scrappy_> tomasz27: its pretty easy
<sethk> mitrovarr, I use XDMCP, which is built into the X protocol.  I get identical performance on the box or from a remote machine.
<NickGarvey> what command would I use to rename a bunch of files?  from cfgfile1 to file1 and so on
<Tidus> mitrovarr: plus it supports session suspend/resume
<Tidus> they finally got that one right.
<scrappy_> tomasz27: the only thing is installing ubuntu the dual boot part is handled for you
<tomasz27> ok
<mitrovarr> sethk:  wow, but that doesn't work with 3d accel and such right?
<tomasz27> i got it
<debuntu> sethk, exactly ... one wonders why you would do anything else really
<debuntu> get your gdm and all
<UpMarc> xeh: 0 packages installed... 0 ... and 0...
<sethk> debuntu, yes.
<UpMarc> and it's still playing
<sethk> mitrovarr, I don't know about 3d; I don't see why not, off hand, but I don't do games.
<tomasz27> thanks all
<DFM> sorry 2 being easy
<DFM> got sidetracked
<zerokarmaleft> need to burn an iso image with cdrecord but something has exclusive control over /dev/cdrw...how would i find out what has control?
<BeepAU> how come, that in open office word, spellcheck doesn't do anything?
<zerokarmaleft> is it pmount or something?
<crimsun> lsof /dev/cdrw*
<UpMarc> and what if the sound program does not belong to vlc package?
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun: ah that's it...thx...nothing's using the device node though...hmm
<debuntu> BeepAU, maybe your spelling is excellent
<UpMarc> and I cannot remove VLC... other programs need parts of it :-(
<BeepAU> debuntu -- i've spelt words wrong on purpose and nothings happened.
<mitrovarr> ugh... I think the laptop I'm trying to use for the VNC might had died a horrible death.  Thanks for all the help guys, let's hope I can revive it.
<UpMarc> I'd like just to stop a process... but don't know which...
<debuntu> BeepAU, no dictionary?
<debuntu> BeepAU, or the dictionary isn't where openoffice thinks it is?
<BeepAU> debuntu -- i've got the dictionary, it hasn't been moved.
<debuntu> BeepAU, sorry, dunno :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> how many ubuntu users are there
<bigfuzzyjesus> ball park
<imm2> millions =)
<holycow> no one knows BiGcaT
<holycow> bigfuzzyjesus, even
<BeepAU> does anyone else know what could be the problem? spellcheck on my open office word isn't working.
<LazyAngel> bigfuzzyjesus: even bill gates uses ubuntu for his home computer.
<compotatoj> in 2015... hopefully most of the market share
<compotatoj> LazyAngel, no way
<veriquex> quick question: is the english forum down?
<LazyAngel> he told me. he was afraid of virus ;)
<ardchoille> veriquex: I think it is
<veriquex> thanks
<PyroManiak> Anyone know why I am unable to run a web server?
<stiv2k> where do i find the gnome configuration editor?
<Whyvas> BeepAU, open office doesn't have a word
<LazyAngel> PyroManiak: firewall? router?
<debuntu> PyroManiak, you lack the skills/knowledge
<debuntu> PyroManiak, now we have answered that, maybe we can get it working
<davidjohnston> where I just installed my distro today, when I use sudo I have to use the pass of my regular account
<compotatoj> PyroManiak, do you have the apache2 package installed?
<BeepAU> Whyvas -- word processor, then.
<ardchoille> stiv2k: open a term and type gconf-editor
<davidjohnston> what if I want to create a superuser account and use that password for sudo and keep this account just a regular accoutn
<PyroManiak> LazyAngel: If I reboot into windows, I can use the web server fine... I'm using Abyss Web Server...
<davidjohnston> is that possible
<magice> can anyone help me with nvidia driver issues.... its very critical i get them going
<UpMarc> can someone teach me to stop a process?
<debuntu> davidjohnston, no the ubuntu way ... do sudo -i
<stiv2k> ardchoille: thanks
<compotatoj> davidjohnston, sudo passwd or sudo su then passwd
<Whyvas> PyroManiak, it couldn't be any easier
<LazyAngel> davidjohnston: sudo passwd root
<sethk> PyroManiak, that makes no sense ... what do you mean by using the web server?
<scrappy_> davidjohnston: all you have to do is create an account that is a member of group admin and remove that membership from current account
<ardchoille> davidjohnston: That would be the same thing as you have now with that user
<sethk> UpMarc, kill
<magice> Can anyone help me with Nvidia driver issues?
<davidjohnston> right
<LazyAngel> magice: what kind of issue?
<magice> well
<magice> it hangs on the Nvidia splash screen
<UpMarc> sethk: how do I list processes and how do I identify the sound process VLC uses?
<Whyvas> magice, what card?
<PyroManiak> sethk: I'm running a webserver called abyss.... I've used it for windows machines for a long time, and I'm having problems getting the linux version working..
<godtvisken> Anyone know of a good app to use as an alarm clock?
<ardchoille> LazyAngel: Please don't tell people how to enable the root account
<magice> Nvidia Geforce go 5700 fx
<davidjohnston> if I do sudo su passwd then will that just give me a new root password to use instead of the one for this account
<sethk> UpMarc, ps lists processes.  ps aux   is a good way to run it.
<Whyvas> PyroManiak, use apache.
<LazyAngel> magice: search the ubuntuforum for "Howto latest nvidia"
<compotatoj> yeah, i don't use the root account
<UpMarc> just a moment
<PyroManiak> Whyvas: I dont want to..
<compotatoj> no need to
<sethk> UpMarc, I'm not sure about the sound because I don't know VLC
<BeepAU> how come, that in open office word, spellcheck doesn't do anything?
<magice> I've done all of it
<LazyAngel> ardchoille: sorry. didnt know we should do that :)
<ardchoille> davidjohnston: It's not a good idea, and it's not even supported config, to enable the root account.
<magice> it installs the latest version and all
<Whyvas> PyroManiak, quit being a windows bitch
<bigfuzzyjesus> sorry to interrupt but how hard is it to get nvidea cards to work
<UpMarc> ok... it listed a lot of things
<magice> but it just hangs on the NV splash screen
<davidjohnston> yea I understand
<compotatoj> wait does Ubuntu come with a root account that just has some random password like ToewOeaZqK
<BHSPitMonkey> yes
<sethk> PyroManiak, You should be able to identify what is linux specific.  At least hopefully.
<UpMarc> sethk: now, how do I recognize the sound process vlc uses?
<sethk> PyroManiak, does the web server listen and do browsers connect to it?
<BHSPitMonkey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LazyAngel> magice: you should post it in the forum. to hard to figure out here. need logs and stuff
<scrappy_> compotatoj: yeah
<davidjohnston> i know what sudo is
<PyroManiak> Whyvas: Wtf is your problem?
<davidjohnston> I just don't like it using the same passwd as my main account
<Whyvas> magice, try downloading the drivers directly from nvidia
<Gilly> howdy all
<compotatoj> scrappy_, so you don't really enable the root account... it is already enabled lol
<magice> lazyangel: I've done that but my post gets buried faster then I could refresh it.. no one answers
<sethk> UpMarc, UpMarc unless it is trying to connect to a sound server, there really isn't any way to know.  Of course you can read docs.  You can look at the source code if you really need to know exactly what is happening.
<Gilly> is there a channel for xubuntu?
<Flannel> Gilly: #xubuntu
<magice> Whyvas: I've tryed that recently. Same results
<ardchoille> magice: You installed the drivers with automatix. /join #automatix and get help there.
<scrappy_> compotatoj: basically you can sudo passwd to enable and passwd -l root to change back
<debuntu> Gilly, uh yeah
<sethk> UpMarc, but in a running box, you can run under strace and look for attempts to connect or open the sound device.
<Gilly> thanks, that's what I figured
<Gilly> thought I'd ask first
<magice> I've tryed a few installations..
<magice> all different ways
<Gilly> goodnight all...or morning to some I suppose
<tamale> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Whyvas> PyroManiak, apache is the linux web server and it'll work.
<argument> does ubuntu have NTFS write support?
<sethk> magice, is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<Flannel> argument: no, not yet
<argument> damn
<UpMarc> sethk: I'm yet to new to all this.... I think the fastes, at this moment, will be restart Ubuntu :-(
<sethk> UpMarc, worth a try.
<Flannel> argument: write support on linux isn't stable yet.  There are unstable ones... !fuse for details
* argument contemplates whether to recompile given that OSS finally installed
<magice> sethk: not exactly sure what you mean by that.. very new at this
<argument> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LazyAngel> i need to reinstall windows on my dual boot. I know its going to break ubuntu. But how much? Can i start from a livecd and setup grub again?
<argument> Flannel, i know i can compile it in manually
<UpMarc> sethk: I have just 1 week of this.... must get some more knowledge to do more sofisticated things...
<sethk> magice, when you install the nvidia drivers, you also build and install a kernel module.  It needs to be loaded to use nvidia.  so, do lsmod, and look for a line with nvidia in the output
<Flannel> LazyAngel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<scrappy_> LazyAngel: what partition is ubuntu on?
<UpMarc> sethk: ty, anyway
<LazyAngel> Flannel: thanks
<magice> sethk: it's not there.. but I was forced to reinstall ubuntu a few times so it probably was at that time
<compotatoj> Where is a good place to get good news about Ubuntu, like what is going on in the development of edgy or something?
<LazyAngel> scrappy_: ubuntu is on a separate disk. /boot is on /hda1 (And thats where the boot flag is) Windows will go on /hda2
<Flannel> compotatoj: the fridge
<sethk> magice, try   modprobe nvidia
<sethk> magice, if nvidia can't be found, you'll have to reinstall
<magice> It doesn't say anything
<magice> just goes down to next line
<scrappy_> LazyAngel: you sound like you know what youre doing :) nm
<sethk> magice, that probably means it worked.  do lsmod and look for a line with nvidia
<passenger> magice, check if it's loaded by : lsmod|grep nvidia
<crash__> how do install limewire or is there a good p2p out there
<warlock\wrk> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz to extract, uh?
<compotatoj> Has anyone used the Ubuntu backup system? I tried to backup my home drive but all it wants to backup is like etc and usr/local
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0080c81b484e-CM0011e6ee04e6.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<passenger> compotatoj, yeah I use it
<argument> crash__, gtk-gnutella is in synaptic
<magice> sethj: i get 3 lines returned, one titled nvidia
<compotatoj> passenger, was there anything you had to do to backup your home drive
<teb> i have a folder and the owner is a user on my os x system and for some reason this folder (on my firewire drive) is set with only the owner being able to read/write/execute is there any way to prove to that folder that I am the owner?
<compotatoj> passenger, besides adding the folder
<crash__> k thanks
<due> teb: chown?
<magice> sethk: so it is there.
<warlock\wrk> anyone know how to extract .tar.gz file? tar -zxvf file.tar.gz ? (takes looong time)
<teb> due thnx i'll try that
<argument> can the partitioner in ubuntu resize partitions without deleting information?
<due> teb: You could chown the folder to you, I mean.
<passenger> compotatoj, i installed sbackup. after you will find a good backup interface in System>Admin
<Flannel> argument: what sort of partitions?
<argument> Flannel, windows partitions
<passenger> warlock\wrk, tar -zxf
<Flannel> argument: you should defrag them first, but usually.
<warlock\wrk> what does -zxvf do then passenger ?
<compotatoj> passenger, is that different from simple backup config
<argument> it's been recently defragged
<LazyAngel> how do i know if i installed grub to the root partition or to the MBR?
<sethk> warlock\wrk, should be zxvf, not -zxvf.  the dash is tolerated but wrong
<warlock\wrk> doesnt amtter really does it ?
<sethk> warlock\wrk, that says x extract v verbose f from file  z uncompress with gzip
<magice> sethk: I got it in lsmod.. now what?
<passenger> compotatoj, don't know it's pretty simple to use for automated backups so just try it
<LazyAngel> warlock\wrk: use tar --help to see what it means
<sethk> warlock\wrk, it's wrong.  you should get in the habit of doing it correctly
<warlock\wrk> k
<sethk> magice, try starting X again
<argument> warlock\wrk, man tar
<magice> sethk, I didn't change anything though.. it will just lock up on the nvidia splash screen
<argument> warlock\wrk, GNU tar and FreeBSD tar are, for example, slightly different
<toxicfume> I need help: I have a perfectly working installation of ubuntu, but now I want to move this installation from this partition to a different, bigger partition, how can i do that? And how can i make sure the bootmanager doesn't mess up? Please help, thanks!
<sethk> magice, ok, if you say so.
<teb> due: it says read only file system
<mikeg> hi everyone
<LazyAngel> Flannel: how do i know if i installed grub to the root partition or to the MBR?
<mikeg> sethk:  hi sethk.
<sethk> mikeg, hello
<due> teb: Hm. Did you check that there isn't a "read only" button the drive? (I'm assuming this is like a firewire/usb drive of some description)
<mikeg> sethk:  i still dont  know how to install my ubuntu to my box
<magice> sethk, do you know what is causing it to do a complete lockdown on the splash screen?
<robert_> is there a ubuntu package for xine's extra codecs?
<warlock\wrk> ln -s /home/cs/cstrike/ /var/www/ <- does that look correct?
<mikeg> sethk:  my sata drive cant be recognize
<compotatoj> passenger, haha.. i already had that installed. i think that is what i was using... oh well I will try a different one
<teb> due: It's a HD in a box with a firewire cable basically
<sethk> mikeg, what's your mobo and sata chipset?
<argument> mikeg, last i checked you can't boot from SATA
<teb> maybe i should chown lower down?
<LazyAngel> warlock\wrk: it depends what you are trying to do
<mikeg> its VT8251
<magice> sethk: so do you have an idea what is causing the lockup? because it doesn't do this on my other computers.
<compotatoj> teb, try sudo chown -R teb:teb /media/HARDDRIVE (replace the mountpoint with your own)
<scrappy_> toxicfume: maybe you could dd if /dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2     where hda1 is the small and hda2 the big  prob not that easy though :)
<warlock\wrk> symbolic link, so /var/www/cstrike is linked to /home/cs/blabla
<scrappy_> toxicfume: if= i mean
<mikeg> argument: i could boot  from live Cd, but my prob is my sata cant be detected.. it says no hardware found
<sethk> magice, did you try running X after doing the modprobe?
<argument> compotatoj, that's um, a bad idea?
<LazyAngel> robert_:  search the wiki for "restrictedformats"
<imm2> is your drive listing in the bios?
<compotatoj> argument, ok why
<toxicfume> scrappy_: why do you say it prob not that easy?
<sethk> mikeg, what's the chipset and what is the mobo?  I'm asking because of a problem someone else had recently.
<magice> sethk, doing that now. I'll be back in a bit if it locks up
<argument> compotatoj, if you have to ask why you don't need to know... it's a bad idea
<compotatoj> argument, oh yeah you are right, i guess maybe he should just mount it asuser
<teb> compotatoj: keeps saying read only file system for every file...Ooo can ubuntu not write to HFS+?
<sethk> magice, ok
<scrappy_> toxicfume: im just a naturally dour person ;( if the new partition is blank it cant hurt anything to try just takes a little time
<argument> mikeg, dunno about that then, do you have an SATA hard drive only?
<warlock\wrk> LazyAngel, whats the correct line to make a symbolic link? :)
<compotatoj> teb, is this a partition with data or your actually mac os system
<mikeg> sethk: wat is mobo by the way. sory had no idea
<argument> teb, HFS and HFS+ are considered experimental last i checked
<sethk> mikeg, short for motherboard
<teb> compotatoj: this is a partition with data that i used as a backup
<mikeg> argument: i have a new set pc. amd64
<LazyAngel> warlock\wrk: it was correct then
<compotatoj> teb, oooh! install this package: hfsplus hfsutils
<mikeg> sethk:  its ASUS board
<argument> mikeg, a what pc?
<sethk> mikeg, do you have options for the SATA such as PATA + SATA, SATA Only, etc?
<compotatoj> argument, sorry i was being stupid i know better :P
<sethk> mikeg, this would be in BIOS setup
<argument> compotatoj, meh it's only a crime when you spread it ;)
<compotatoj> teb, you won't need to chown
<compotatoj> teb, i have mounted an hfs hard drive, i'll show you what i put in my fstab
<teb> compotatoj: already got them apparently
<robert_> ta, LazyAngel
<teb> compotatoj: the drive is mounted and i can see some of the dir structure
<mikeg> sethk: in bios, chipset settings, i could only choose SATA, RAID, AHIC i think
<LazyAngel> robert_:  np
<ronnie_> scrappy_: why do you say it prob not that easy?
<passenger> anybody running xgl on amd64 here ?
<sethk> mikeg, and which did you choose?
<compotatoj> teb, yeah its not rw
<scrappy_> toxicfume: bear in mind it will mess up a few things like fstab youll have to redo fstab entry for old partition
<mikeg> sethk: sata
<argument> $stupidity = new Stupidity(); $stupidity->propagate($stupidity);
<scrappy_> ronnie_: ^ stuff like that
<LazyAngel> passenger: #xgl-ubuntu
<robert_> argument: true
<passenger> LazyAngel, thx
<ronnie_> scrappy_: ahh okay. Well is there any other way in that case?
<compotatoj> teb, try /dev/hda# /mnt/macosx hfsplus user,noauto,rw 0 0
<mikeg> sethk:  my mobo is asus A8V - MX - UAYKZ
<compotatoj> teb, i'm not sure about the noauto lemme look it up
<warlock\wrk> LazyAngel, not working
<compotatoj> teb, you know how to edit the /etc/fstab right?
<scrappy_> ronnie_: i normally just tar my home directory and reinstall but i do backups all the time using dd its just that your parition number will change that was a concern
<sethk> mikeg, someone had a problem with an asus board, although a different one, that was solved by changing the option from sata to pata+sata.
<LazyAngel> whats the error message?
<wasauce> what command can i run to determine the user groups on a linux box? This is command line only...
<sethk> mikeg, but I don't think any of the other settings you listed make much sense
<teb> compotatoj: ok
<mikeg> sethk: ah okay.  i have explored already the bios settings
<teb> compotatoj: yes
<stiv2k> is there a package with gnome/gtk themes and stuff?
<compotatoj> teb,  here let me test it on my computer first lol
<mikeg> sethk: what did he do? is it changing SATA to PATA?
<teb> compotatoj: lol thanks
<sethk> mikeg, no, he had a setting that was I think  SATA & PATA, or SATA + PATA, something of that sort
<compotatoj> teb, do you have a couple minutes? i have to load the livecd onto my hackintosh
<mikeg> sethk, ah aoky
<mikeg> okay
<sethk> mikeg, you can try the other settings, see if it makes any difference.
<sethk> mikeg, I'm not promising anything, though  :)
<mikeg> sethk: ok i'll try.
<teb> compotatoj: sure do
<CDG52> does anyone know where the menus config is found or how to remove add/remove from the menu
<compotatoj> teb, are you sure it is hfsplus and not hfs
<teb> compotatoj: no
<LazyAngel> wasauce: cat /etc/group
<EpP-PocketPC> ey
<mikeg> sethk:  once i have boot already in live Cd, im n the destkop, id go to Gnome partition,, and hope this time, my sata drive would be detected
<rende> hi, is there a command or something to rebuild the menu bar in gnome after I have installed some new packages?
<compotatoj> teb, type mount
<magice> sethk: It locked up on the splashscreen again.
<sethk> magice, what ends up in the X log?
<teb> compotatoj: yes, hfsplus
<wasauce> LazyAngel: thanks... i just realized it after i asked but thank you for confirming the location
<magice> sethk: Where is the xlog located?
<robert_> blah, apt can't/won't find the restricted/multiverse/universe stuff
<sethk> /var/log/X*
<CDG52> does anyone know how to remove add/remove from the menu???
<rende> I installed some packages with apt-get but they are not showing up under the Applications menu in Gnome, is there some command to run that will do that automatically or must I do it somethow?
<sethk> magice, I forget the exact name, so log for a file in /var/log starting with X
<rende> CDG52: I think we are trying to do the same thing
<compotatoj> teb, tell me the hard drive partition like /dev and your mountpoint so i can tell you what to add to the fstab
<CDG52> rende if you get a answer please tell
<croak77> rende: try restrting gnome or alacarte menu editor
<EpP-PocketPC> what brand of laptop works with ubuntu very well?
<LazyAngel> robert_: it should be a link in the restrictedformats on how to enable them in /etc/apt/source.list
<teb> compotatoj: /dev/hda6
<robert_> thanks
<LazyAngel> robert_: then you need to do "sudo apt-get update"
<croak77> CDG52: alacarte
<rende> croak77: ok thnx
<warlock\wrk> libstdc++.so.5 <- how to install this package?
<magice> sethk it just complains it cant find my touchpad even though it works
<tich> can anyone help me set up beagle? anytime i search for something is comes back "no results were found"
<teb> compotatoj: /dev/sda6
<LazyAngel> warlock\wrk: by the name, im guessing its a part of gcc
<magice> (--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found
<magice> ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<magice>  it reads.
<croak77> warlock\wrk: sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<CDG52> alacarte wont alow you to remove add/remove from ur menu
<sethk> magice, you said it complains?
<NickGarvey> tich: you probably need to build an index first (which I of course have no idea how to do)
<magice> sethk, i just pasted in the lines at the end a little bit above
<warlock\wrk> thx man, found it
<warlock\wrk> :)
<tich> NickGarvey, well i guess that is a start  :)
<croak77> CDG52: there are check box's next to all entries..uncheck to remove
<bayzider> what are some good packages i should install
<magice> sethk, anything else you want to see from my log?
<sethk> magice, can you post the log on the paste bot?
<cindy_b> i installed it right but now it says "kernel headers do not mach"
<cindy_b> match
<magice> yes i can
<Bonez56> hi, can anyone pls tell me why i keep getting debconf errors when i use apt-get?
<CDG52> ah thank you, also is there any way to make a main menu like how htere is a System?
<magice> sethk: sorry i've never done this what do I put in the send box
<compotatoj> Bonez56, close synaptic
<Bonez56> compotatoj: synaptic is not open
<croak77> CDG52: i don't know...i don't use gnome. you might have to make a menu manually
<CDG52> do you know how to make a menu manually?
<CDG52> thats sorta my question
<compotatoj> Bonez56, i bet it is... try killing it
<compotatoj> Bonez56, whats the error
<Bonez56> compotatoj: i've had this problem for ages, after multiple reboots
<sethk> magice, you just copy the text into the box, then do send, or submit, or whatever the button says.  it gives you a url
<Bonez56> compotatoj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20530
<magice> I see
<magice> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20531
<croak77> CDG52: nope...poke around alacarte
<compotatoj> teb, almost done
<magice> sethk, note i have to switch nvidia to nv to boot, that is why it is there
<teb> compotatoj: thanks a lot!
<cindy_b> i didn't have it plugged in
<CDG52> does anyone know how to remove Places in the menu?
<CDG52> or add in Logout instead of quit
<sethk> magice, wait, I don't know what you mean by "to boot".   are you restarting the machine?  If so you've lost the result of the modprobe
<Bonez56> compotatoj: i fixed it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf then i chose "dialog"
<UpMarc> Hello, can someone tach me how to delete a file when this option is disabled in rightclicking?
<compotatoj> Bonez56, ok cool lol
<UpMarc> teach
<magice> sethk, no I am ctrl+alt+backspacing
<compotatoj> UpMarc, you might have to be root
<sethk> magice, ok, so you don't mean boot.
<LazyAngel> UpMarc: rm -i filename
<Goblyn> ok, i have flash installed on Ubuntu, but when i view anything flash in firefox, it plays the video, but no sound, does anyone know why this could be?
<cindy_b> try shift + alt + y
<compotatoj> LazyAngel, is that deleting it as root
<sethk> magice, just to be sure, repeat the  lsmod | grep nvidia
<sethk> magice, make sure it is still there.
<LazyAngel> UpMarc: sudo rm -i filename
<encasadely> hola
<encasadely> soy punkmexic
<encasadely> alguien despierto?=
<CDG52> does anyone know how to add logout to the main menu or change the quit to logout?
<magice> sethk, it is there.
<compotatoj> teb, YEY! I DID IT!
<teb> compotatoj: yay!
<compotatoj> teb, add this: /dev/sda6	/mnt/sda6	hfsplus	user,rw,exec,auto	0	0
<sethk> magice, it isn't finding the glx support
<compotatoj> teb, after you did, type sudo mount -a
<sethk> magice, did you install this the same way you did on the boxes that are working correctly?
<Bonez56> compotatoj: thanks for yoru help anyway :D
<croak77> magice: you have the NV driver selected not NVIDIA
<compotatoj> Bonez56, no problem
<magice> sethk: yes
<magice> croak77: it is selected to get back into X or else it would just hang on the nvidia splash screen
<teb> compotatoj: when i type mount i says /dev/sda6 on /media/LaCie Disk type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<sethk> magice, it can't be the touchpad, because it wouldn't run with nv either
<teb> compotatoj: i put what you said in /etc/fstab there wasn't a previous entry
<sethk> magice, you can ignore that line
<teb> compotatoj: oh i'm being stupid hld please lol
<sethk> magice, I would suggest reconfiguring and telling it not to use frame buffer
<compotatoj> teb, ok
<CDG52> does anyone know how to add logout to the main menu or change the quit to logout?
<magice> sethk, what do you mean by reconfiguring.. you mean reinstalling all of it?
<LazyAngel> CDG52: since that is the third time you ask, i guess no :) try googling for it
<sethk> no, just do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CDG52> :( boo ive tryed and searching ubuntuforums.org
<compotatoj> Does anyone know of a good backup utility other than sbackup
<scrappy_> CDG52: theres a file somewhere you need to edit if that helps ;-p
<CDG52> scrappy: haha figured that much ;-) now what file >_< it apears this menu thing is a big secret
<LazyAngel> CDG52: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html
<teb> compotatoj: it says that /mnt/sda6 does not exist
* scrappy_ hugs his fluxbox menu file
<teb> compotatoj: mount: mount point /mnt/sda6 does not exist
<omfg> is the forums down ??
<compotatoj> teb, i forgot two things, you could do sudo mkdir /mnt/sda6 but you said you wanted to write to it so either put it in your home drive or media or something
<compotatoj> teb, just make a folder and specify it instead of /mnt/sda6
<LazyAngel> omfg: i think so
<Flannel> omfg: #ubuntuforums is technically the channel, but appears so
<cindy_b> hi
<omfg> ty
<trygg> Heh, a kinda different question but i dont know where to look, i want a picture of a womans chest at high resolution (1280x1024), anyone know where it can be found?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cindy_b> hi dbo
<DBO> hi cindy_b
<scrappy_> i dont think these hard ciders are really that alcoholic..
<scrappy_> ach wrong chan sry
<cry0gen> the forums down?
<cindy_b> dob did you install the new dapper correctly
<DBO> cry0gen, yes... the place for that question though is #ubuntu-forums
<DBO> ernm
<DBO> #ubuntuforums
<Delano> 'lo
<Delano> I didn't expect anyone to be here at this time
<cindy_b> dbo i just wanted to know if it was hard
<Goblyn> can anyone tell me why Automatix is bad
<mormoloc> im trying to install qt development library... how?
<DBO> cindy_b, its a peice of cake =)
<compotatoj> teb, did you figure it out?
<cindy_b> cake really thanks
<LazyAngel> Delano: "this time" depends on where you live in the world. Ubuntu have millions of users
<magice> sethk: what was the reconfig command again? when i selected autodetect monitor it locked up my system and distorted the screen
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
<LoRez> Warning: `cindy_b' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<cindy_b> airzer0
<cindy_b> airzer0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Delano> LazyAngel, clearly
<compotatoj> Goblyn, well maybe because you don't learn how to install it yourself but other than that it is good
<Delano> LazyAngel, I heard an American once recommend it
<sethk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<teb> compotatoj: i think the chown is working
<sethk> magice    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> magice, that's interesting that it failed that way.
<noiesmo> I'm doing an upgrade from dapper to edgy and openoffice is giving me hassles and I am unable to use apt-get -f install as it ends with a broken pipe error how can i force remove of openoffice to reinstall later
<sethk> magice, do the other (working) boxes use the same monitor (any of them)?
<LazyAngel> wow... gentoo has gone by ubuntu on most users in chat room :)
<magice> this is a slaptop
<compotatoj> teb, lol that isn't good
<compotatoj> teb, you shouldn't chown your mac drive
<Delano> I got a question
<sethk> magice, the others aren't the same laptop, then?
<magice> No other laptops.
<Delano> How do you mount an NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<Goblyn> compotatoj: well, i HAVE installed it myself, but i'm just saying, theres these huge anti-Automatix people, i was just wondering why
<dboBlows> hi
<sethk> magice, ok, that is probably relevant - and also it's the only difference among the boxes.
<sethk> Delano, mount -t ntfs
<sethk> Delano, see   man mount
<dboBlows> did it come unplugged
<NickGarvey> Delano: "fdisk -l | grep -i ntfs" will show you the ntfs partition
<teb> compotatoj: nevermind it didn't work on those files
<ppcguy> hey all, in a pickle here.. Managed to fubar my install and I'm on my dapper live disk right now.. There are some files on my hd I need to get off before I pave and reinstall
<ppcguy> I can see my hd, but can't access it.. I'm at a loss here
<Delano> Thanks
<NickGarvey> Delano: then mount it with mount /dev/SOMETHING /SOMEWHERE
<compotatoj> teb, ok good
<compotatoj> so wait
<teb> compotatoj: np
<compotatoj> teb, did you get to mount it in a folder in your home drive
<teb> compotatoj: yeah
<compotatoj> Goblyn, there are? i didn't know that lol.. maybe it is because the packages should work straight from the repository
<dboBlows> i need a cake
<dboBlows> bake a cake
<compotatoj> teb, and what happens if you try creating a folder on it
<noiesmo> is there a way I can forcefully remove all open office packages from system
<compotatoj> teb, tell me what the mount says again
<dboBlows> ok but you know what will happen
<Flannel> Goblyn: Automatix makes systems broken beyond repair
<LazyAngel> dboBlows: sudo apt-get Install fortunes (for fortune cookies. they taste much better than cake)
<compotatoj> Flannel, how?
<Flannel> compotatoj: lots of ways.  By people using it, and some error happens, and it leaves the entire OS in limbo
<teb> compotatoj: LaCie$ mkdir test      mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system
<dboBlows> sudp apt-get install fortunes = not a fuck'n cake
<teb> compotatoj: tell you what /etc/fstab looks like?
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> oops
<trygg> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trygg> :(
<LazyAngel> A sine curve goes off to infinity, or at least the end of the blackboard. -- Prof. Steiner
<compotatoj> teb, sudo umount /dev/sda6 then sudo mount -a then tell me what mount says about /dev/sda6
<dboBlows> lol
<mormoloc> can Berkeley DB be installed on ubuntu, of so how (not in the repository :( )?
<teb> compotatoj: returns nothing, just mounts the drive
<Phuzion> Hey, is there any way I can save some files from the repositories to a USB disk, then bring it to a different machine to install?
<eyequeue> Phuzion, using wget?
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone tell me the best GUI C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Flannel> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flannel> oh, GUI?  Eh, it'll use GCC, just be a frontend, whatever you choose
<compotatoj> teb, no type mount
<Phuzion> eyequeue:  I am on a Windows machine right now
<teb> compotatoj: /dev/sda6 on /home/tebriel/LaCie type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<greyballoon> hi everyone.  After a recent update and reboot, My ethernet connection isn't automatically started.  When I try to 'sudo ifup eth0" I get an SIOCSIFADDR: No such device.
<Flannel> Phuzion: yeah, you can download them from packages.ubuntu.com then sneakernet them
<greyballoon> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Phuzion> greyballoon:  what does ifconfig return?
<Megaqwerty> what is a frontend?
<Goblyn> Flannel: how?
<farous> greyballoon: i had similar prob. turned out that the resolv.conf was over written
<greyballoon> phuzion: just the lo device
<Flannel> Goblyn: how what?
<farous> you need to respecify your nameserver
<greyballoon> farous: how do I fix that?
<eyequeue> Phuzion, okay, well, whatever file-fetch program you have there, then cp the files to /var/cache/apt/archives/ on your ubuntu machine, then run "sudo apt-get install whatever" and the fetch will be pre-done for you :)
<farous> greyballoon: from gui open the network admin
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: what is a frontend?
<Goblyn> Flannel: how does it break systems?
<fignuts> frontend = GUI
<eyequeue> Phuzion, write that directory on scrap paper :)
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: it'll be the GUI thing, the GUI won't actually compile the source, it'll have GCC do it.
<farous> greyballoon: and plugin your default dns server
<LazyAngel> Megaqwerty: the GUI part. The compilation is done in the same way as from command line
<farous> greyballoon: if you use a router put the router address in it
<Phuzion> eyequeue:  thanks
<Flannel> Goblyn: it breaks them in all sorts of ways, which is why #ubuntu will not support it.  Because it refuses to follow best-practices and is super difficult to fix the problems
<Megaqwerty> ok, but does anyone suggest any good "frontend"s
<Flannel> Goblyn: so, if you want to use automatix, you're on your own.  Well, except #automatix
<greyballoon> farous: where is the resolve conf located, I'll have to do it from the cli.  I have a minimal server installation
<Goblyn> Flannel: ah, i see, i have been using it for quite a while and never had a problem, so i didn't know
<farous> greyballoon: /etc/resolv.conf
<eyequeue> greyballoon, /etc/resolv.conf .... not resolve
<Flannel> Goblyn: yeah, it's completely hit and miss, but when it misses...
<ct8ball> unable to mount the selected volume error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable error: could not execute pmount... so now what?
<Goblyn> Flannel: lol, it takes me about 10 minutes to re-install... i'll survive, heh
<LazyAngel> Megaqwerty: if im not wrong eclipse does gcc/c++
<LazyAngel> Megaqwerty: or you can try one from www.borland.com
<fignuts> eclipse is.. or at one point was the premier GUI compiler
<Megaqwerty> LazyAngel: thanks
<greyballoon> farous: I changed that, do I need to reboot, because it still isn't working
<magice> sethk, after running the reconfig my monitor is stuck at 640x480....
<magice> sethk, and the splash screen still hangs
<farous> greyballoon: to avoid it being overwritten again i put that in the def of the interface in the /etc/network/interfaces file dns-nameservers <address here>
<Goblyn> how can i set gdesklettes to start at startup?
<ct8ball> big hard drive problem... I cannot mount any of them.... unable to do pmount? anyone have any ideas?
<sethk> it only gave you the choice of 640x480?
<LazyAngel> Megaqwerty: hmm... it seems like the one from borland is for windoes only
<magice> well my config says 1280x800 like i told it to
<Megaqwerty> ah, darn
<magice> but it is forcing me at 640x480
<Megaqwerty> LazyAngel: is there a channel for eclipse? I'm having some problems getting it to start.
<Megaqwerty> or better yet, can you try to help me?
<DShepherd> DBO: ping
<magice> sethk: any idea what is going on with this
<sethk> magice, that would go away once we get the thing to run.  In the meantime if it is annoying, change nvidia to nv, and rerun the reconfigure
<farous> LazyAngel: eclipse running fine here with sun java
<DShepherd> is edgy vanilla or quinn?
<sethk> magice, no, not yet.
<DBO> DShepherd, pong
<fignuts> mmm vanilla.. i want ice cream
<EpP> is having an ATI or NVIDIA alot better that having a GMA 950 in unbuntu?
<sethk> magice, the thing to do is a compare of the X log to the X log from the machines where you don't see the problem when using driver nvidia
<ct8ball> could anyone spare a few minutes to help me out with a hard drive problem?
<magice> sethk: It wont load up in nvidia.. just hangs at the splash screen....
<Megaqwerty> Would you like me to pastebin the error i'm getting?
<LazyAngel> Megaqwerty: i have to leave now.
<magice> sethk: I am in nv right nowo
<DShepherd> DBO: is edgy vanilla or quinn?
<sethk> magice, yes, I know, that's the problem.
<DBO> DShepherd, afaik its undecided, I think ajmitch is leaning toward vanilla
<Megaqwerty> oh, ok
<Megaqwerty> anyone else?
<DShepherd> DBO: ok.. hmm.. i havent tried vanilla since ages
<sethk> magice, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again.  see if it does the right thing with the resolution.  first, though...
<ex-parrot> can anyone tell me at what step of the ubuntu server installation is /target/etc/fstab built, and by what method?
<DBO> DShepherd, its a lot like it was ages ago =P
<sethk> magice, try   control-alt-plus to cycle through defined resolutions.
<DShepherd> DBO: vanilla is supposed to be faster right?
<DBO> yes
<magneticubuntu> guys - how can I get Video Out on My Radeon 9200se with Ubuntu please?
<magice> sethk: The ONLY selection is the one i stated.
<Megaqwerty> nm I found the channel, Thanks all :)
<magice> sethk: but in my xorg file it says 1280x800
<greyballoon> farous: the device is still not found :(
<DShepherd> DBO: hmmm I may go try it. the new cgwd stuff should work with vanilla compiz right?
<sethk> magice, yes but it will run differently with the driver set to nv
<farous> greyballoon: the device ?
<ct8ball> and my harddrives(yes all of them...) will not mount
<magice> sethk: I am on nv right now
<magice> sethk: if i used nvidia i wouldnt be here..
<teb> compotatoj: so it's still not mounted as read write?
<farous> is it that you can not connect to the net or did you loose your network device
<DShepherd> DBO: I am running the latest compiz now.. trying to get a taste of what I have been missing... switcher, and rotating the cube.. and Unfold is still slow..
<greyballoon> farous: sorry, another error says: eth0: ERROR while getting interfaces flags: No such device.
<lhds> i have downloaded and made deb packs for ati ver 8.24.8 i have made a previous install of drivers vers 8.27 but i uninstalled with synaptic. but when i sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it asks me to install the 8.27 vers ... how to remove them completely?
<greyballoon> farous: I think I must have lost the device
<farous> greyballoon: ifconfig
<sethk> magice, I know.  the point was, you were going to run dpkg-reconfigure with the driver set to nvidia
<greyballoon> farous: it only shows the local loopback
<sethk> magice, not set to nv
<noiesmo> in my frustration to overcome an error with an overwrite issues with a package I created a dpkg-divert now I cannot remove it little help please
<magice> sethk: I DID run it in nvidia at first, but it just hung on the splash screen.
<farous> greyballoon: only iwconfig list all my devices here try it
<Geoffrey2> I am having problems with my notebook keyboard, I think....as I'm typing, the cursor will at random intervals jump to somewhere else in the text...sometimes halfway back the same line...sometimes I'll shoot halfway up or down the screen I'm on.....any suggestions?
<magice> sethk: the only way to get back here was to put it on nv
<DShepherd> DBO: scale is slower now.. :-(
<DBO> DShepherd, on vanilla or what huh I like cheese?
<DShepherd> DBO: on quinn..
<DBO> yeah that seems to be a fault of the later cgwd DShepherd
<greyballoon> farous: iwconfig just says there are no wireless connection for lo, eth1, or sit0
<ct8ball> how do I create a mountpoint?
<DShepherd> where can I find info about vanilla...
<Flannel> ct8ball: mountpoints are just folders
<DShepherd> DBO: I mean its development progress.. if any
<compotatoj> teb, sorry i didn't see your messages.. it seems like it is readwrite, but not to the user... to the fstab try adding ,uid=1000 to the options column
<farous> greyballoon: it is telling you that you have to devices eth1 and sit0
<ct8ball> ok. so why can I not get onto any of my hds?
<farous> so one of them is the eth connection
<DBO> DShepherd, uhhhhm =)
<DBO> donno
<sethk> magice, you mean dpkg-reconfigure itself hung when you tried to run it with the xorg.conf set to nvidia?
<DShepherd> hehhe
<greyballoon> farous: yes, but that seems strange
<farous> greyballoon: i think some renaming occured to your devices
<DShepherd> DBO: i thought you were the guy to ask.
<DShepherd> :-) DBO too much quinn i see
<DBO> DShepherd, ok, I mean Im too lazy to go look up their cvs of freedesktop
<Geoffrey2> the mighty quinn
<magice> sethk: no, it all went through, but then when I reloaded X it does what it always does when set to nvidia. hangs on the nvidia splash screen.,
<damo22> where do i get help on a usb sound card
<farous> greyballoon: did you update the kernel
<DShepherd> DBO: k
<greyballoon> farous,: yes
<stiv2k> hey how is the composite extension coming along in xorg?
<farous> sometimes that happen
<noiesmo> is there a file I can edit to remove a dpkg-divert
<stiv2k> is it stable now?
<lhds> cannot remove package from synaptic return error 2 how to remove it?
<sethk> magice, yes, I know.  Now I want you to repeat the dpkg-reconfigure, but with the driver set to nv, to see what resolution options it shows you
<damo22> is there a list of devices somewhere that are recognised by snd-usb-audio driver?
<greyballoon> farous: thank you so much, I just changed the interfaces file to eth1 and it started right up
<eyequeue> lhds, sudo dpkg --purge foo
<teb> compotatoj: still doesn't help, maybe it's journaled?
<ct8ball> flannel: why would I not be able to access any of my hd's?
<farous> cool good luck greyballoon
<greyballoon> faours: I've been trying to figure this out all weekend
<magice> sethk: I did just what you said after I saw that nvidia wouldnt work. my good resolution IS there and IS in the xorg file. it is just that when I start X it is forced down to 640x480
<farous> :)
<compotatoj> teb, it probably is, mine is too and what i did worked fine
<OsirisX11> hi all! does anyone know how i can completely hide all boot up text?
<compotatoj> teb, can you write to it as root?
<OsirisX11> unless there is an error
<greyballoon> farous: you rock, seriously.
<sethk> magice, and what happens when you do  control-alt-+  (the plus on the number pad)
<teb> compotatoj: nope, read only filesystem
<magice> sethk: this laptop doesnt have a numpad
<sethk> ok, try the normal plus sign
<magice> i did
<magice> no reaction
<compotatoj> teb, in the output it says rw though
<sethk> most laptops have a number pad, only it is a set of keys with something written on the front small side of the key
<OsirisX11> magice there's a numpad usually associated with the Fn key
<magice> i see
<sethk> usually 7 8 and 9 are 7 8 and 9, 4, 5, and 6 are u, i, and o,  etc.
<sethk> see if using that plus does anything.
<magice> okay the + is doing nothing.
<OsirisX11> so try ctrl-alt-fn-plussign on numpad
<teb> compotatoj: i know
<sethk> magice, but the reconfigure showed you several resolution options and you selected more than one?
<ppcguy> hey all. Asked a question but lost my connection 'fore I got an answer.. I've borked my install and need to get some files off of my hd via my live cd.. I can my hd, but can't access it.. I've tried chmod and no dice.. Any ideas?
<sethk> ppcguy, try that again.  you said "I can my hd but can't access it"
<OsirisX11> i think he meant mount
<ex-parrot> ppcguy, you've mounted your HDD properly?
<magice> sethk, I selected the one closest to 1280x800, since it was not on the list
<ex-parrot> and it's ext3?
<ppcguy> sorry I can see the hd.. But I can't access it
<eyequeue> ppcguy, did you mount it?
<OsirisX11> ppcguy did you mount it?
<lhds>   sudo dpkg  xorg-driver-fglrx                                   --purge foo error processing xorg-driver-fglrx (--purge):  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2 .... how to remove
<compotatoj> teb, so are you just trying to get data from it and stuff or do you actually want it to boot osx
<ppcguy> it's an existing install of dapper, believe I did
<Dasnipa`> define 'see' 'see' is a windows term
<eyequeue> ppcguy, did you execute the mount command?
<cry0gen> this is anoying
<ppcguy> I can see it in gnome and via the command line. But can't access it..
<sethk> magice, do it again, write down the resolution you selected, and also make sure that it is the only resolution selected.  Possibly then X won't run even with nv, but if so we'll fix it.
<teb> compotatoj: i just want to take some stuff off of it
<ppcguy> yes I did, too the best of my knowledge
<cry0gen> i can't get this damned ndiswrapper usb card to fucking connect to my gateway
<magice> sethk: ok I'll try. With nvidia or with nv
<OsirisX11> does anyone know how i can completely hide all boot up text in dapper?
<slvmchn> hello guys, i got an M-Audio Delta 1010 today, anyone have experience with M-Audio interfaces and ubuntu?
<compotatoj> teb, well can't you just copy it off? you don't need to write to it?
<sethk> magice, you said with nvidia you only got one resolution to choose from.  so try it with nv.
<mikeg> sethk:  hi seth. i have tried setting in bios SATA, RAID, AHIC..
<magice> sethk, no I meant with Nvidia I couldnt get past the nvidia splash screen, with nv i only get one resolution.
<mikeg> sethk: still i could not detect my drive
<teb> compotatoj: cannot access 'Music': permission denied
<compotatoj> slvmchn, I bet nobody will know how to help you and there probably aren't drivers for it... i've never heard of it.. try returning it and getting a common sound card :)
<cry0gen> bah
<slvmchn> got it used
<compotatoj> teb, sudo cp whatever ??
<sethk> magice, You've confused me.  You told me that you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with the driver set to nvidia.
<magice> sethk: yes, at first.
<magice> sethk: but then it loaded like it did everytime with nvidia and froze on the nvidia splash screen
<sethk> mikeg, too bad.  I was hoping your mobo might have a similar problem, but apparently not.  I assume you left it set as sata.
<slvmchn> compotatoj: you've never heard of M-Audio?
<slvmchn> or Midiman?
<magice> sethk: so i reverted back to nv to find one resolution
<mohammed> exit
<compotatoj> slvmchn, haha no but then again i don't really care about soundcards
<stiv2k> would anyone happen to know what font this guy is using in his file browser ? > http://koti.mbnet.fi/anttia/screenshot-2006-08-01.png
<sethk> magice, ok, so you have not been able to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with nvidia.  It hangs the same way that it hangs if you do a normal startup?
<compotatoj> teb, if you wanna screw up your permissions you could try chmod -R 755
<compotatoj> teb, but that is if you don't wanna boot back up into it
<mikeg> sethk: yeah, i set it to Sata this  time.
<ppcguy> okay I tried to mount my hd again and get mount: can't find /hd* in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<magice> sethk: it configures, but then it proceeds to the NVIDIA splash screen and locks up
<mikeg> sethk:  still no effect.. i tried fdisk command, but it cannot write to the device
<Megaqwerty> stiv2k: nope sorry I wouldn't
<slvmchn> yeah thanks for the advice, i googled it and in 5 seconds find that it DOES have drivers and IS supported in ubuntu
<cry0gen> any of you use ndiswrapper?
<farous> cry0gen:
<teb> compotatoj: the sudo cp was what i needed
<farous> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compotatoj> teb, ok cool
<cry0gen> farous: I asked the question
<cry0gen> :P
<Megaqwerty> is there an Ubuntu build of Eclipse?
<farous> cry0gen: which is
<teb> compotatoj: i guess i can chmod it once it's done copying?
<cry0gen> I was wondering if anyone in here used ndiswrapper
<cry0gen> :P
<cry0gen> it's in plain text?
<cry0gen> Can you read that?
<cry0gen> Thanks.
<compotatoj> cry0gen, I've used it before.
<farous> that is not a support question ask you real question
<eyequeue> ppcguy, use the full mount syntax (see "man 8 mount")
<cry0gen> farous: that is a real question
<cry0gen> I was asking if someone used it, And if someone replied yes.
<mikeg> sethk:  still no effect.. i tried fdisk command, but it cannot write to the device
<cry0gen> I would direct my question to them.
<cry0gen> Logical eh?
<eyequeue> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> magice, I'm still confused.  when you say it configures, does that mean that you got to the point where you set the resolution(s)?
<sethk> mikeg, does fdisk -l work?
<eyequeue> oops
<compotatoj> cry0gen, I used it but it was years ago so I probably don't know how to help you
<eyequeue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magice> sethk: I mean I reconfigure xorg, I restart X and it proceeds to the nvidia splash screen
<magice> where it freezes
<farous> cry0gen: i use it but again ask your real question
<cry0gen> eyequeue: stop with the "!" commands.
<cyphase> how do you hide the text that shows when grub is booting the kernel
<eyequeue> cry0gen, why?
<max_> hi
<cyphase> before usplash
<compotatoj> teb, yes, chmod your version as -R 755 but not the one that is mounted
<Megaqwerty> is there an Ubuntu build of Eclipse?
<cry0gen> farous: there you go, now for the next question, iwconfig won't hold any of the commands I direct towards the wrapped device.
<cry0gen> iwconfig wlan0 ESSID 'gateway'
<sethk> magice, I'm confused because I'm asking how many resolutions showed during dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with the driver set to "nvidia".  So far I don't have an answer.  If the reconfigure completed, you should be able to tell me how many resolutions were shown.
<slvmchn> anyone know any good ubuntu games besides netpanzer, enemy territory, and tremulous? ideally RTS or RPG
<max_> i want to mount a dirve , how can i switch to root , from terminal
<cry0gen> still shows ESSID:off/any (when I do iwconfig again)
<cry0gen> It just wont accept anything I tell it to use.
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<compotatoj> slvmchn, try getting an emulator and some roms
<magice> sethk: alot of resolutions were shown
<magice> setk: i ticked mine
<cry0gen> It's as if iwconfig isn't communicating with the device.
<eyequeue> slvmchn, atc?
<farous> cry0gen: did you put sudo before the command
<cry0gen> i did sudo su
<magice> sethk: but when it went into x and GNOME the only resolution available is 640
<cry0gen> so i was at root shell the whole time./
<max_> su
<farous> cry0gen: and i usually do the config in /etc/network/interfaces
<cry0gen> Otherwise I'd get tje Error wireless request "Set Encode"
<cry0gen> Ok
<max_> thank you
<ppcguy> okay new question.. If I do a new install of dapper on the free space on my hd, would I be able the then access the existing install?
<OsirisX11> can i make ubuntu boot quietly without kernel boot messages?
<sethk> magice, no, that's not true, because you never get that far.
<magice> sethk: i never get that far with nvidia
<kyeyekkarn> Is there a way to force a random application to the root window? It's a full screen game, I wanted to put it in root...
<Vicious_Blayd> slvmchn, you might be interested in Battle for Wesnoth, it's an open-source strategy/RPG sort of game. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_for_wesnoth
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, i
<magice> sethk: i do with nv
<farous> cry0gen: did you make sure it is working properly
<mikeg> sethk: fdisk doesnt work. it says, it cannot write to device..
<sethk> magice, yes, but with nvidia is what we are talking about
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, i've never heard of that being done, no
<sethk> mikeg, it can't say that for fdisk -l.  fdisk -l is a read only operation
<farous> cry0gen: i mean can you scan for networks for ex
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, Interesting question... are you trying to impress someone about how cool Ubuntu is? haha
<magice> sethk: oh, with nvidia there were many resolutions, i chose mine, finished the config.
<cry0gen> farous: Yes, iwlist scanning shows my gateway.
<OsirisX11> commercial installation, im opening a web cafe/dvd copy/pc hardware help store
<magice> sethk: then it went to the white nvidia screen and froze
<OsirisX11> i want them all to boot as quietly and fast as possible
<sethk> magice, ok, did you get to the point where it asks about using frame buffer, and you said no?
<farous> cry0gen: why not just edit the /etc/network/interfaces file directly then
<mikeg> sethk: ah ok so what u think is the good idea to make my drive detected
<magice> sethk: it did this time
<cry0gen> ifconfig doesnt see the wlan0 device.
<magice> sethk and i enabled it
<OsirisX11> it will be in Ontario, Wisconsin if anyone is interested
<sethk> magice, ok, the idea was to disable it.
<cry0gen> But, I did configure it.
<cry0gen> (in the interfaces file)
<magice> sethk, ohhh i thought you said ENable
<magice> i will try that
<magice> command again?
<sethk> mikeg, I'm not sure.  what happened when you ran fdisk -l ?
<farous> cry0gen: give me a min for i think ifconfig does not see wireless here either
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, you could probably have a coder write a custom usplash (app) with a --silent option, i suppose
<dfgas> OsirisX11, where is ontario wisconsin? beaver dam wisconsin here
<sethk> magice, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cry0gen> ok, figured so.
<cry0gen> Thought that was an issue on my part.
<cry0gen> Ok so I configured it.
<cry0gen> did init.d/network restart
<farous> cry0gen: not ifconfig list it if it is configured properly
<mikeg> sethk: i try fdisk /dev/hda
<OsirisX11> Ontario is just south of Tomah and about an hour away from LaCrosse
<cry0gen> it's trying to dhclient the ip from the router, but, it looks like its going to fail
<cry0gen> How would I send a tkip in the interfaces config file?
<farous> cry0gen: is it a broadcom card by anychance
<sethk> mikeg, try  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<mikeg> sethk: and so i started creating partition, but when i attemp to w(rite) it , it says unable to write device
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, for the speed, I can direct you to a tutorial to disable services that you don't need.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<UpMarc> Por favor, onde posso encontrar uma lista de comandos para o navegador do Ubuntu?
<cry0gen> no
<farous> that isgood
<cry0gen> DLink something or other
<FloK> my gnome's menubar vanishes from time to time, anyone  an idea ?
<cry0gen> rt2570
<eyequeue> !es > UpMarc
<OsirisX11> ty compotatoj
<mikeg> sethk: what does -l mean for?
<farous> cry0gen: did you put the router address as the dns server
<dfgas> OsirisX11, whats the zip?
<UpMarc> sorry... wrong ubuntu... going to #ubuntu-br
<sethk> mikeg, means list the partition table
<FloK> err i have to leave , i check that again later.
<OsirisX11> dfgas: 54651
<mikeg> sethk:  ah okay. i have tried dat one already. defintely my list is empty. so i tried creating partitions
<farous> cry0gen: o you set it as dhcp right
<cry0gen> yeah
<dfgas> OsirisX11, heh, 2 1/2 hours
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, i linked you to the wrong thing lol
<farous> cry0gen: is the network encrypted
<cry0gen> yeah
<cry0gen> TKIP
<cry0gen> i set wireless-key *wepkeyhere*
<farous> cry0gen: mine here won't work with wep encrip
<cry0gen> damnit.
<cry0gen> I can't remove it.
<cry0gen> My neighbours like to steal our wireless.
<cafuego_> cry0gen: tkip is WPA, not wep.
<farous> cry0gen: ascii or hex
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<farous> the encrypt key
<OsirisX11> ty
<mikeg> sethk:  ah okay. i have tried dat one already. defintely my list is empty. so i tried creating partitions
<cry0gen> cafuego_: yeah, what should I set it to in the config than?
<cafuego_> cry0gen: Leave it empty and use wpasupplicant (different config file).
<farous> wpa_supplicent package
<cry0gen> cafuego_: ahh ok
<Geoffrey2> is there any easy way to get rid of all the associated files from earlier kernel versions....the ubuntu team has updated it several times, and it seems a waste of hard drive space to keep all the older and no longer used files....
<compotatoj> cry0gen, you could play some pranks on them like have a packet sniffer or look at their shares :)
<sethk> mikeg, Sounds like it is able to read from the drive but not write to it.
<cry0gen> compotatoj: already did it.
<cry0gen> hosed one of there boses
<cry0gen> boxes.
<cry0gen> lol
<sethk> mikeg, or, at least, it thinks it can read from it.
<compotatoj> Geoffrey2, they are there just in case the newer ones stop working
<cafuego_> compotatoj: No: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<eyequeue> Geoffrey2, dpkg --purge packagenamehere
<cry0gen> ok got that package installed from the cd
<cry0gen> now to find how to use that bastard again
<cry0gen> lol
<cef> anyone here terminated a PPPoE framed route on a linux box? pref ubuntu or debian? I'm just wondering if there is any client config required apart from the usual routing stuff?
<cafuego_> Seems down :-(
<nalpha> guys i've been install avg antivirus free on my ubuntu and the question how to run the program where program installed??
<compotatoj> cry0gen, on windows i used this program called cain and was able to switch google.com to another site of my choice and stuff it was funny
<OsirisX11> at my store i'm going to have a stack of ubuntu cds to give to everyone who wants one. :)
<mikeg> sethk:  hay.... i wish i cud install now my ubuntu in my box
<cry0gen> LOL
<farous> cry0gen: if it is dhcp that you use network manager package will make it easy for you
<compotatoj> cafuego_, that site doesn't load
<mikeg> somebody help me
<sethk> mikeg, I don't know what you mean?
<sethk> mikeg, oh, just that you don't know what to do.
<cafuego_> compotatoj: yeah, I noticed. It basically describes how to make wifi leecher runs through a transaprent squid proxy and use squid to rotate all images on all pages they view 180
<cry0gen> the NetworkManager is default on the CD right?
<compotatoj> cafuego_, nice :)
<cafuego_> compotatoj: Yep - I wanted to do it here, but the site is down :-(
<mikeg> sethk: yeah, i dont know how. i have tried my best already..
<compotatoj> I wish I had WiFi leechers, it would be so much more fun
<mikeg> sethk: what other commands that might help me trouble shoot this?
<OsirisX11> anyone know how i could read a rating from a commercial DVD? at my store i want to allow dvd copying but disallow porn copying, so i was wanting to check for a file or some part of the disc that holds the mpaa rating. anyone know?
<sethk> mikeg, I'm thinking
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, does that even exist? lol
<sethk> mikeg, it's hard during installation, because you can't do very much.  If you boot a live CD do you see the drive?
<OsirisX11> an MPAA rating? sure. how do you think disc players with parental control protect against it?
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, oh yeah i guess it does because my playstation has parental control
<Nimwei> hey
<Vicious_Blayd> Perhaps there's a setting in whatever program you'll be using to copy the DVDs?
<OsirisX11> i guess i could find an open source dvd player app and look in their parental control section
<Nimwei> how come Totem won't startup..say ssomething about "Failed to connect to the sound server.":
<Nimwei> I don't have a sound card, but I don't need one on this box.
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, i suspect you'd first have to know what the format of the data is, what byte offset contains the field ... is there an rfc that specifies the format?  is it an open format?
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, there you go :)
<OsirisX11> thanks for the help eyequeue
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, i like reusing code, rather than reinventing the wheel :)
<mikeg> sethk: thanks
<Nimwei> Anyone have an idea about Totem sound servers? It wont' load w/o one apparently for me.
<Red_Herring> poll
<sethk> mikeg, can you run a live cd and see the drive?
<Red_Herring> cs server, whats the better name? REAP (Really extremely awesome people) or JsBT(just some bored teens)
<cafuego_> compotatoj: It is fun, I can amuse myself every morning checking the squid logs :-)
<Flannel> Red_Herring: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Red_Herring> bah fine
<Geoffrey2> OsirisX11, just to let you know, there's no requirement for a DVD or VHS tape to be rated...so it's quite possible a lot of the porn out there doesn't have a rating at all...at least not a valid one
<compotatoj> cafuego_, lucky that you live near a lot of people.. i don't :(
<cry0gen> farous: is the NetworkManager on the CD
<farous> cry0gen: i do nto know
<farous> cry0gen: it is network-manager
<farous> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<WarOfAttrition> avoid buying compaq desktops
<cry0gen> hm
<cry0gen> not on the CD
<Vicious_Blayd> Geoffery2, every DVD player app I've ever come across has an option to disallow unrated content, though.
<mikeg> sethk: yeah i can see the drive
<farous> was support the magical solution for networking in dapper
<farous> s/supported/supposed
<sethk> mikeg, have you tried to run fdisk after booting the live cd?
<mikeg> sethk: yup, dats what i do
<Geoffrey2> Vicious_Blayd, all well and good, but of course that also means someone who wants to copy a dvd of his daughters wedding ceremony is gonna be outta luck
<sethk> mikeg, I assumed you were using an install cd
<mikeg> sethk: yup, im using the install cd. i downloaded form the site. and burn it to cd
<sethk> mikeg, ok, then you haven't tried a live cd
<mikeg> sethk: i have tried it already. in fact i could use the descktop
<Vicious_Blayd> Geoffery2, Yeah, that's true. Not sure what else he could do, aside from screening every DVD someone wants copied.
<sethk> mikeg, ok, did you try running fdisk with the live cd?  Not with the install cd?
<mikeg> sethk: i have tried running fdisk with in the live cd. this means im the desktop already.
<sethk> mikeg, you are confusing me.  Have you tried just the live cd, or both the live cd and the install cd?
<mikeg> is live cd differenct from install cd? what im using is the live cd ubuntu desktop 6.06 version
<mikeg> sethk: is live cd differenct from install cd? what im using is the live cd ubuntu desktop 6.06 version
<eyequeue> sethk, live and install are together in 6.06
<mikeg> eyequeue:  ah okay. so they're together..
<sethk> eyequeue, mikeg, ok, then, booted for install vs. booted as live cd
<eyequeue> mikeg, same thing, as of that version, but some of us are oldbies :)
<eyequeue> sethk, nah, there is an "install" icon on the desktop, it's also a whole new installer, they say
<vivir> trying to download skype for breezy badger, new to linux, in China and don't have cr burner to download and install Dapper Drake
<mikeg> sethk:  i booted it as live cd i think. i selected the first choice
<vivir> soryy if I interupt
<sethk> mikeg, I would try breezy.
<eyequeue> vivir, it is okay, go ahead and ask
<due> vivir: Upgrade to dapper. :)
<mikeg> sethk: what is dat breezy thing
<sethk> mikeg, the previous ubuntu release
<mikeg> sethk: i see
<sethk> mikeg, the newer one is quite new and I'm waiting for it to settle
<due> vivir: You don't need a Cd/burner to do it.
<mikeg> eyequeue: i have seen also installer in desktop. also in administration tools
<vivir> need to install skype for breezy but can't seem to do it
<magneticubuntu> sethk: Dapper is quite stable
<magneticubuntu> and better than breezy
<vivir> how can I do it then
<magneticubuntu> lots of bug fixes
<magneticubuntu> apt-get update
<vivir> yeah I had it but I got greedy and screwed it up
<magneticubuntu> apt-get upgrade
<due> you should change breezy -> dapper in your sources.list, too.
<mikeg> sethk: i see. but they say, the newer version supports sata drives. dats why im using it
<sethk> magneticubuntu, better is meaningless, certainly in this context.   better for what purpose?
<magneticubuntu> sethK; less bugs is always better
<due> Or run "gksudo update-manager -d".
<WarOfAttrition> but seriously is there a way to bypass the linux block that is on some bios?
<sethk> mikeg, ok.  I would still try the previous one.
<sethk> magneticubuntu, clearly there are fewer install type glitches in breezy, which is quite normal for the release date of dapper
<sethk> magneticubuntu, but less bugs is not always better
<compotatoj> OsirisX11, if you find a way to get rid of the linux kernel messages at bootup please tell me :)
<sethk> magneticubuntu, and it is very frequent that an older release is better for a particular purpose than a newer one.
<magneticubuntu> i wont argue with you =-
<magneticubuntu> dapper is better though :P
<mikeg> magneticubuntu: is dapper included already in new ubuntu download?
<sethk> magneticubuntu, that's foolishness.  Nothing is "better" than anything else, and the context is essential.
<magneticubuntu> mikeg: get the dapper iso and install from that
<magneticubuntu> sethK :fine
<WarOfAttrition> yes it is, just make sure your PC is not a compaq and it will be ok
<magneticubuntu> mikeg: trust me its better
<mikeg> magneticubuntu: so its a separate thing from my live cd installer
<soundmaster80> hello, samba is keeping logs of the IP/pcname that accesses it. the logs are getting big quick, is there a way to turn it off
<eyequeue> did anyone ever find the "screenshot" command (guithing) on dapper?
<soundmaster80> or limit the size
<sethk> mikeg, I've been doing this for a long, long time.  You can believe me or not, as you wish.
<magneticubuntu> mikeg: its live too
<vivir> apt-get upgrade
<Vicious_Blayd> Alright, I have a question. When booting from the 6.06 live cd, I get an error, "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?" I've done a bit of research and discovered it's a problem with my video card (ATI Radeon X800), and that there don't seem to be any workarounds if I don't want to do a full install.
<Vicious_Blayd> Does anyone know if this is fixed in 6.06.1?
<sethk> mikeg, with the previous release the live cd is separate from the installation cd
<magneticubuntu> sethK dont freaking tell the guy to install Breezy, its foolish
<compotatoj> Vicious_Blayd, try safe graphics mode
<eyequeue> soundmaster80, if no one else gives you a solution, i can maybe
<sethk> magneticubuntu, nonsense
<Vicious_Blayd> compotatoj, I tried that, got the same error.
<compotatoj> Vicious_Blayd, get an nvidia card :)
<compotatoj> Vicious_Blayd, trick someone into buying yours lol
<mikeg> sethk: i see. thanks for the two of you..
<soundmaster80> lol, doesn't sound like any one is
<Vicious_Blayd> :-P No can do, I like my X800.
<idn_ubuntu> hi, i was wondering if someone can help me, I have a problem when i try to load gdmsetup - I get the following error:
<idn_ubuntu>  Could not access GDM configuration file.
<idn_ubuntu> I am not sure what the problem is - i think i did something when installing xgl but i cant be sure.
<eyequeue> soundmaster80, maybe packages that keep logs have a cron job in /etc/cron.daily/* that calls logrotate
<eyequeue> soundmaster80, many, not maybe :)
<magneticubuntu> sethk: thats why the ubuntu devbs recommend dapper? are you on drugs?
<cry0gen> arg
<cry0gen> wpa_supplicant is no help either :(
<cry0gen> just keeps looping
<sethk> magneticubuntu, intelligent comment
<beu> ;34
<beu> er..
<eyequeue> soundmaster80, anyway, you could perhaps tweak around in there to see if you can increase the frequency of log rotation
<soundmaster80> well, i don't mind it but i don't want it overrunning everything
<magneticubuntu> sethK: well if youa re being foolish i might as well be
<magneticubuntu> sethK lets take a vote here
<magneticubuntu> ALL WHO SAY DAPPER IS BETTER THAN BREEZY SAY AYE PLEASE
<Vicious_Blayd> Magneticubuntu: Frankly, I'm having hell of problems with Dapper at the moment. ;-P
<eyequeue> soundmaster80, i've never used samba, i don't know how it does its thing, just tossing out the typical concept, if it helps
<sethk> magneticubuntu, if you ever study engineering, on your first day they will teach you not to say "better" without context.
<magneticubuntu> Vicious_Blayd, lol
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to pick up a window from any point on the window? I've got Xchat stuck up at the top of the screen.. and the bar to pick it up is behind the task bar or somewhere? (using gnome on dapper)
<OsirisX11> magneticubuntu: leaps and bounds. :)
<sethk> Vicious_Blayd, dapper is a bit raw, still.
<chalcedony> magneticubuntu: dapper ain't bad
<compotatoj> I still use warty... I don't know about you...
<sethk> you guys are joking, but seriously, both "dapper is better" and "breezy is better" are nonsensical.
<magneticubuntu> sethk: there you go
<NickGarvey> compotatoj: ..really?
<soundmaster80> well, it's a simple home server but over time it's getting large
<magneticubuntu> omfg
<compotatoj> NickaNicka, no
<eyequeue> i'd say dapper is done, it's more edgy that is raw :)
<magneticubuntu> seth: you are talking nonsense here
<sethk> magneticubuntu, there I go?  Two votes one way and two votes the other?  :)
<Vicious_Blayd> sethk, Yeah... the first time I tried to run it I got a kernel panic, managed to fix that myself, only to run into this X server problem.
<compotatoj> NickaNicka, I think there is some way to see that i am on dapper
<sethk> magneticubuntu, no, you are.  this is fundamental.  You'll understand some day.
<Geoffrey2> given the number of people I see on here complaining about this device or that device that stopped working when they upgraded to dapper.....
<chalcedony> how do i get my window down from there?
<sethk> Vicious_Blayd, that's normal given the dapper release date.  I like dapper, it's just new.
<compotatoj> How do you do they annoying thing in IRC that shows like what computer they are running
<^Ocean^> is there a way to throttel the bandwith on my network card.  Like add a cap too it so my computer wont download faster than 300k/sec ?
<eyequeue> !version > compotatoj
<sethk> Geoffrey2, yes, it's quite obvious.  However, I'm not saying breezy is better, nor am I saying dapper is better.  I'm saying it depends on the context.  In this case your hardware is a large part of the context.
<compotatoj> no I mean its a command in IRC
<NickGarvey> compotatoj: um.. /whois might show some info
<Vicious_Blayd> sethk, Yeah, that's what I figured. Do you know if the issue I was having has been fixed in the 6.06.1 maintenance release, though?
<NickGarvey> but all it tells me is taht you are in automatix and you are Jeff
<kleedrac> How do I make a script that will make a message popup reminder for myself?
<eyequeue> compotatoj, you probably mean the ctcp command?
<compotatoj> ya
<eyequeue> compotatoj, version
<sethk> Vicious_Blayd, I don't know.  I haven't heard of a specific ati fix, but I don't know every patch (far from it)
<NickGarvey> oh sweet?!!
<chalcedony> please can someone tell me how to move this window with the top bar stuck up at the top?
<NickGarvey> I didn't know you could do that
<NickGarvey> compotatoj: may I ctcp version you please?
<compotatoj> ya
<compotatoj> ctcp version compotatoj
<compotatoj> i forget how to do it
<Geoffrey2> sethk, personally, I think it's simple....the "best" operating system/version is whichever you feel the most comfortable working with.....
<NickGarvey> no reply
<NickGarvey> !
<kleedrac> chalcedony: You should be able to click on the top bar and hide it
<Vicious_Blayd> Now, I heard someone in here say that pre-Dapper versions don't support SATA drives?
<eyequeue> compotatoj, what you said, preceded by a slash :)
<compotatoj> lol it doesn't work
<NickGarvey> cept..
<sethk> Vicious_Blayd, no, that's not true.
<chalcedony> kleedrac click how? nothing happens?
<NickGarvey> it works with myself
<compotatoj> it says i did it but nothing shows up
<eyequeue> freenode may filter it, it's an atypical netword (dancer ircd)
<magneticubuntu> NickGarvey, do you prefer Dapper or Breezy?
<shawnr_> anyone know of a linux program comparable to Dreamweaver?
<mikeg> sethk:  i have reach this stage already.. http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight6/espresso1-big.png
<NickGarvey> magneticubuntu: gentoo/suse
<sethk> Geoffrey2, indeed.  but I have a box here that works great with dapper and I have another box which doesn't, so it isn't just preference.
<meetpete> Hi there. Just having trouble remembering the term command to return the kernel version.
<sethk> mikeg, ok, let me read
<NickGarvey> meetpete: uname -r
<shawnr_> meetpete, uname -r
<NickGarvey> shawnr_: I win
<shawnr_> lol
* chalcedony smiles
<meetpete> Champion Nick, good on you
<eyequeue> shawnr_, what is that?
<NickGarvey> :)
<mikeg> sethk: but when i reach here: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight6/espresso1-big.png it couldnt detect my drive
<eyequeue> shawnr_, comparable to....?  what does it do?
<chose> hi where can i get autodir's deb?
<shawnr_> Visualy edit a webpage
<chose> i tried apt-get install autodir
<chalcedony> nobody knows how to pick up this window and move it with the top bar stuck up there.. and i can't get the taskbar to do anything but sit there.
<chose> doesn't exist
<sethk> this is amazing, the installer has this huge "I'm new, I might not work" screen.
<Geoffrey2> sethk, me, my previous unix/linux experience is toying with FreeBSD briefly....I finally decided to try and figure out linux and went with ubuntu Dapper..so, having never used Breezy, I couldn't even begin to compare...obviously
<shawnr_> eyequeue, actually see the page as your work on it
<sethk> I wonder why that is there?  :)
<kleedrac> chalcedony: You should be able to right-click the top bar ... maybe I'm not understanding ... are you saying that the top of the application window is underneath the top gnome bar?
<eyequeue> shawnr_, like bluefish?
<eyequeue> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<chalcedony> kleedrac: up
<shawnr_> eyequeue, bluefish lets you visually edit html?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, they are identical, dapper just has newer versions of lots of things, and more things.
<chalcedony> yes
<NickGarvey> shawnr_: nvu is what you want
<NickGarvey> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<kleedrac> chalcedony: You should be able to right click on that top bar and get a context menu, yes?
<eyequeue> shawnr_, it's not my thing, but i've heard good reviews of it, yes
<chalcedony> kleedrac: is 'delete this panel' what i want?
<mikeg> sethk: have u seen dat one? any idea?
<NickGarvey> compiling my keeernel
<Geoffrey2> oh, I keep hearing about version 6.06.1...I would presume that's the version I have, but is there any way to verify that?
<eyequeue> shawnr_, there you go, NickGarvey is more into it than i, i think :)
<kleedrac> chalcedony: NO
<NickGarvey> wrong window heh
<compotatoj> NickGarvey, sorry haha
<sethk> mikeg, you already rejected my idea.
<kleedrac> chalcedony: you'd have to re-create that top panel
<chalcedony> kleedrac: i'm glad i didn't click that, then
<chalcedony> oh:(
* robert_ hopes his flash audio will work
<kleedrac> chalcedony: but in panel preferences you can add the hide arrows on the sides ... then click one and the bar disappears till you click the arrow again
<mikeg> sethk: umm i think i missed it. i havent read it i guess
<chalcedony> kleedrac: ok where is panel preferences?
<sethk> mikeg, I suggested installing the previous ubuntu release.
<mikeg> sethk: u mean the breezy thing?
<shawnr_> NickG, that looks like it will work for me... thanks ;p
<kleedrac> chalcedony: It probably just says preferences
* Geoffrey2 hopes a workable version of Flash will actually come out before the next major Ubuntu upgrade, but I'm not betting any money on it
<chose> hi
<chalcedony> didn't say that, either
<mikeg> sethk: ah ok. need to to download another again...
<chose> so where can i get autodir
<chose> i don't like to compile from source
<chose> if i can help it at least
<compotatoj> does edgy come out october 1st?
<sethk> mikeg, it's worth a try.  If it goes, you can upgrade to dapper (although I'd wait a few weeks, personally)
<eyequeue> 6.10 for edgy
<Vicious_Blayd> Hmm, it seems like this problem I'm having has been around since Hoary, and still isn't fixed. :-\ Here's some more info on it, in addition to what I've mentioned already. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/30284
<cry0gen> omg
<cry0gen> i got it working
<chalcedony> kleedrac: IT WORKS :)) and ty i wondered where those went :)))
* cry0gen kisses wpa_supplicant
<kleedrac> chalcedony: no problem :)
<chalcedony> :)
* BHSPitMonkey makes out with nm-applet
<ripper> anyone know if its possible to mount a directory via ssh that is outside the LAN?
<shawnr_> Anyone ever see this:  I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml
<due> ripper: sshfs
<Geoffrey2> oh, if I wanted ot find a list of the errors being generated during boot-up, where would I look?
<eyequeue> Geoffrey2, "dmesg" perhaps?
<ripper> im talking about using network places in ubuntu...
<BeepAU> Sorry, this game requires your Windows language settings to be English. Please change the settings then run the game again. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<BeepAU> how do i change the language in wine?
<kleedrac> ripper: You can access filesystems over ssh using gFTP ... that's how I do filetransfers :D
<eyequeue> Geoffrey2, /var/log/* might also be what you had in mind
<sethk> Geoffrey2, dmesg, most also end up in /var/log/messages
<kleedrac> Does anyone know if there's a command I can put in a shell script to have Gnome pop up an alert window for me?
<hc^> hello
<Stormx2> I need to set my keyboard layout to British English in XFCE, how?
<hc^> Stormx2: look in the menu
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk"
<hc^> i just took down my xfce-box
<shawnr_> Anyone ever see this:  I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml
<cry0gen> jesus 501 mb of updates x-x
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1
<angel12> hey guys, im trying to build a driver from source, and whenever i "make" i get an error saying /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build is no such file or dir, any help?
<sethk> shawnr_, that (null) looks very suspicious
<hc^> angel12: do you have build-essential ?
<hc^> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shawnr_> sethk, suspicious how?
<angel12> hc^, yep, i got everything i thought i needed
<sethk> angel12, did you do  ls /lib/modules to check for a 2.6.15-23-386 directory?
<sethk> shawnr_, shouldn't have a null in the middle of a string.
<angel12> sethk, yeah i checked, and inside the 2.6.15-23-383 there isnt a build
<shawnr_> sethk, i get that 'sometimes' when im installing/removing with apt-get
<sethk> shawnr_, ok.  I don't like it.
<angel12> sethk, i mean 386
<sethk> angel12, right, I assumed that.
<sethk> angel12, what are you compiling?
<angel12> sethk, just thought i ought to make sure lol. a driver for my tablet pc's pen
<Stormx2> I need to set my keyboard layout to British English in XFCE, how?
<BeepAU> how do i change the language in wine?
<Tonren> Anyone get Photoshop 7.0 to work with Wine?
<hc^> but, guys, i need some serious help here.  i created an (a?) user, with sudo adduser testuser. but, when i ssh'ed in to the user; i could access all the folders on the whole system! what should I do to fix that?
<angel12> Stormx2, have you asked google?
<kleedrac> Tonren: Get Crossover Office and save yourself a headache :D
<Vicious_Blayd> Tonren: Pfft. Get GIMP. :-P
<Tonren> kleedrac: What's that?
<Stormx2> angel12: yeah, been searching for a while
<lhds> when i sudo module-assistant prepare,update ||| sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it loads the newer vers of the driver the one i removed the .debs from synaptic
<lhds> how to make it understand that i want to load the older version?
<sethk> angel12, did you try using sudo?
<Tonren> Vicious_Blayd: I've been working with Photoshop for 7 years.  GIMP does not have Photoshop's functionality - not even GIMPShop.  I'm a graphic designer, and I don't have time to re-learn my tool.  I NEED Photoshop.  :\
<michael003> hc^: By access, do you mean read access or write access?
<angel12> sethk, same error
<kleedrac> Tonren: It's a wine variant (costs a bit) which is designed for MS Office, IE, Adobe products :D
<hc^> michael003: read-access.
<hc^> not write. i tried :p
<Tonren> kleedrac: That sounds like a great idea.  I'll google it.
<michael003> That's normal
<kleedrac> Tonren: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<eyequeue> hc^, think for a second .... you could probably NOT see /root/*, you could see the files that testuser could see .... hint: that is NOT just /home/testuser/*
<michael003> hc^: Most of the files on the system have global read access, so all users can access them.
<sethk> angel12, I'm thinking that you have to build the driver for the tablet before it will let you build the one for the pen
<eyequeue> hc^, have testuser do: "ls -l /root/*"
<lhds> how?
<angel12> sethk, i tried building the driver for my wlan earlier and i got the same error
<lhds> tell me how
<Talisker[w] > firefox won't open php files anymore
<Talisker[w] > it just directs them to steem
<sharperguy> hey how do u save my custom user information in xchat?
<sethk> angel12, try creating the directory.
<BeepAU> Tonren -- you know how to use wine? can you tell me how to change the language?
<angel12> sethk, i just did, and now i get *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<hc^> eyequeue: @square:~$ ls -l /root/*
<hc^> ls: /root/*: No such file or directory
<lhds> how?  tell me how please
<Tonren> BeepAU: Sorry... no idea
<sethk> angel12, you probably have to do a kernel build in place to populate that tree.  it has to be the source for the kernel that is running, and have the same designation
<Tonren> BeepAU: The language interface is pretty minimal. :\
<eyequeue> hc^, looks like testuser can't see it :)
<jivenix> how do i toggle the virtual desktops with the keyboard
<compotatoj> ls -l /root
<compotatoj> that doesn't work?
<BeepAU> Tonren -- i only need to change to english
<Tonren> BeepAU: I didn't know it was distributed in other languages
<eyequeue> hc^, if you do it as your normal user, with sudo in front, you'll see :)
<angel12> sethk, dangit
<jivenix> how do i check the version number of a package
<kleedrac> jivenix: CTRL+ALT+-> or CTRL+ALT+<-
<jivenix> kleedrac, gracias
<eyequeue> jivenix, dpkg -l foo
<BeepAU> Tonren -- i tried to open a file and got this message; Sorry, this game requires your Windows language settings to be English. Please change the settings then run the game again. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<kleedrac> jivenix: np
<jivenix> eyequeue, thanks
<msid> any programs similar to gnucash ?
<Tonren> BeepAU: Oh... that's bizarre!  Hmmm
<Tonren> msid: Howcome you don't like gnucash? (sorry to be obnoxious - don't know of any others)
<msid> Tonren: the interface probably
<RetLaw> Hi, I'm new to Ubunti and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. Someone willing to help me out ?
<Tonren> RetLaw: You can just go ahead and ask, dude.  :)
<ripper> ya know, i am still yet to find a 6.06LTS desktop iso that works
<ripper> so i just install 5.10 and upgrade
<eyequeue> ripper, 6.06.1
<ripper> ill wait till its actually released, i dont like beta stuffs
<eyequeue> ripper, 6.06.1 has the fixed desktop iso, for 6.06 you have to use the alternate cd :/
<eyequeue> ripper, 6.06.1 is not beta, it is released
<lhds> (10:09:05) lhds: when i sudo module-assistant prepare,update ||| sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it loads the newer vers of the driver the one i removed the .debs from synaptic
<lhds> (10:09:05) lhds: how to make it understand that i want to load the older version?
<RetLaw> I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. So I assume it's DNS-related ?
<eyequeue> ripper, it also has about 300 bug fixes on the cd
<eyequeue> ripper, you might be thinking of edgy, 6.10
<BeepAU> does anyone know how to change the language in wine? please help
<gt500> hello
<gt500> can anyone help me
<jivenix> how do i restart x server
<Vicious_Blayd> Yeah, about those bug fixes... Anyone know if the "Failed to start X server" bug related to ATI cards has been fixed in 6.06.1? More info on it here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/30284
<gt500> i just reinstalled dapper, now f-spot and banshee crash at startup
<Vicious_Blayd> jivenix, at the shell type "startx"
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> i'm wondering what do you, ubuntu users, think about zenwalk distribution (check http://www.zenwalk.org)
<jivenix> says its already running Vicious_Blayd
<Vicious_Blayd> EmxBA, That depends. Will it work with my ATI card? :-P
<EmxBA> which is it?
<Vicious_Blayd> X800. Can't get Dapper to run with it.
<EmxBA> VIcious_Blayd: it is based on Slackware
<Vicious_Blayd> Ah. That bodes well, then.
<eyequeue> ripper, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233444
<jivenix> how do i stop and restart x
<EmxBA> why not? you don't want to use vesa, you want ati?
<EmxBA> jivenix: ctrl + alt + backspace
<ripper> it seems i am doomed as far as voice chat and cams go for yahoo :(
<Vicious_Blayd> Ripper, there's a linux version of Skype, isn't there? Will that work for you?
<ripper> if i can view cams, and do voice chat with people using the standard yahoo client
<jacky> how to create a new task for tasksel?
<ripper> gaim-vv wont let me view cams or do voice
<EmxBA> anyone? what about zenwalk?
<Vicious_Blayd> Hmm.
<ripper> nor will gyachE it keeps telling me (gyachE) that i dont have pyGtk+-2 installed properly
<ripper> any ideas?
<Vicious_Blayd> I don't know, sorry.
<Stalwart> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harisund> does anybody have experience running ntfs-3g on Amd64 Ubuntu? I have just installed Ubuntu-64 and want to write into my NTFS harddisk.
<ripper> !yahoo voice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo voice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ripper> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compotatoj> harisund, yeah, i was able to do that
<Shekinah> hi
<compotatoj> harisund, only using ntfscp but not mounting it as rw
<compotatoj> harisund, i believe you can though
<jivenix> hey!
<jivenix> wth was that alt+control+backspace crap
<harisund> compotatoj what is ntfscp? something other than the latest ntfs-3g that I read about somewhere?
<lhds>  when i sudo module-assistant prepare,update ||| sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it loads the newer vers of the driver the one i removed the .debs from synaptic     how to make it understand that i want to load the older version?
<EmxBA> jivenix: you killed X :P
<ripper> jivenix that kills the X server :P
<EmxBA> jivenix: ctrl + alt + backspace?
<jivenix> what is the x server
<jivenix> anyhow
<ripper> heh
<ripper> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compotatoj> harisund, all i did was downloaded a bunch of ntfs things from the repos and then you get the command ntfscp
<ripper> !X11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> !X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> brb
<harisund> compotatoj so you haven't actually written into it yet?
<lhds> help?
<Ackeubu_> hey i need to install a newer version of fluxbox. I got the .deb package form the fluxbox website. how would I install it? and how does it affect apt-get?
* Vicious_Blayd snickers at the help bot saying it doesn't know anything about X
<EmxBA> juvenix: In computing, the X Window System (commonly X11 or X) provides windowing for bitmap displays. It provides the standard toolkit and protocol to build graphical user interfaces (GUI) on Unix, Unix-like operating systems, and OpenVMS  almost all modern operating systems support it.
<Vicious_Blayd> Also, it hates ATI cards. :-P
<harisund> Also, is there a fglrx support on AMD64? What repos do I need to add for that?
<EmxBA> LOL
<protocol2> thank god I have an nvidia card
<ripper> anyone got pygtk installed?
<damo22> i just wish my laptop had nvidia
<Rabidpoobear> where should I go for a good comparison of the different linux distros?
<RetLaw> Hi, I'm new to Ubunti and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. Someone willing to help me out ?
<compotatoj> harisund, i have, just haven't mounted it as read/write but i think you can
<EmxBA> damo22: aaah, i have intel on my laptop, XGL works cool :P
<compotatoj> harisund, ntfscp allows me to copy files to ntfs
<harisund> compotatoj ok! I will have a look .. 
<damo22> EmxBA i have intel based board but ati card in the slot, bios doesnt switch it off properly
<EmxBA> damo22: i just have intel chip on motherboard and intel intergrated gpu :P
<EmxBA> 64 MBs which get stolen from my RAM :(
<damo22> EmxBA maybe i should open up my laptop and remove the ati card
<bienve> hi all
<damo22> EmxBA probably work better with onboard intel video
<bienve> i need deb the engage for dapper !!
<EmxBA> damo22: heh, does it work with ati in it?
<damo22> EmxBA not really, cant get accellerated opengl
<gt500> are banshee and f-spot broke for someone?
<rast4_> If I updated my sources list and then I install BitchX from Synaptic, where does it install BX to?
<EmxBA> damo22: and what do you use now? vesa? ati?
<bienve> somebody has deb for engage ????
<damo22> EmxBA i use "ati"
<EmxBA> ok
<EmxBA> bienve? engage?
<bienve> yep
<damo22> EmxBA i have firegl 9000
<EmxBA> :S
<EmxBA> damo22: i have intel 82845G :P
<RetLaw> I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. So I assume it's DNS-related ? What can I do ? Any ideas ?
<bienve> EmxBA:  Engage: Its a OSX style Icon bar. Much like the one for gDesklets, but its not a desklet and its should be more stable..
<EmxBA> RetLaw: /etc/resolv.conf?
<EmxBA> bienve: ok :S
<damo22> EmxBA i have intel 828555PM chipset
<EmxBA> heh ;)
<damo22> one less 5
<damo22> EmxBA not sure if gpu is built in
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i make xmms my application of choice for mp3 rather than totem?
<RetLaw> Emxba: don't know, installed Ubuntu Server out of the box
<ripper> i keep getting this error, can someone help me fix it
<Vicious_Blayd> Alright, one last time before I leave. Does anyone know if the "Failed to start X server" bug with ATI cards when using the live CD has been fixed in 6.06.1?
<ripper> /usr/lib/python2.4/ihooks.py:172: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gobject: This Python has API version 1012, module gobject has version 1011.
<ripper>   return imp.load_dynamic(name, filename, file)
<ripper> You do not have PyGtk-2 properly installed.
<Vicious_Blayd> More info on the bug here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/30284
<protocol2> EmxBA, are you trying to get 3d acceleration running for your intel video?
<ripper> can anyone help me with this
<jenda> Firefox doesn't play any sounds in videos - other than that, my sound works great. Any ideas?
<ripper> please.
<damo22> i thought the R250s were well supported
<EmxBA> protocol2: erm, no, how-
<EmxBA> *?
<EmxBA> i have xgl on it
<damo22> im waiting for an alsa bugfix so my spdif interface will work :P
<protocol2> I got my intel video card running
<protocol2> hang on
<EmxBA> protocol2: can you help me?
<protocol2> yeah hold up
<goblyn_> is there any way to get .rar support?
<protocol2> give me aminute
<EmxBA> protocol2: ok
<stef_laves>  !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rabidpoobear> ripper: what's up?
<Rabidpoobear> ripper: never mind, I can't help. sorry.
<ripper> heh
<EmxBA> protocol2: ok, my xorg.conf is on http://paste.uni.cc/9320
<jacky> how to add Task field to Packages after dpkg-scanpackages create Packages file?
<mainer> bienve:    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146173&highlight=engage
<Goblyn> does anyone know how to get .rar support for Dapper?
<coolaid> prey
<mainer> Automatix
<compotatoj> Goblyn, Automatix
<compotatoj> damn you beat me haha
<mainer> lol
<protocol2> EmxBA, check out this link....http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Goblyn> alright, next question, is there any way to hide inactive programs running in the task bar thing?
<EmxBA> protocol2:ok, brb
<protocol2> that should help you get you intel card going...
<EmxBA> i just need to download dri?
<protocol2> yeah
<protocol2> it also might be in synaptic too...so you might browse around too
<EmxBA> ok
<protocol2> but if not look for it in the forums
<todd> hey.
<EmxBA> hi
<todd> whats been goin on in here...lol
<todd> looks dead
<orasis1> Goblyn, you can always right click - and send them to another desktop.. well if you are on XUbuntu ;)
<EmxBA> todd: not dead :)
<protocol2> it is
<todd> Ah.
<rast4_> anyone know whjere BitchX would install to using Synaptic?
<orasis1> Its 3am..
<orasis1> Rast, try the search feature
<EmxBA> it's 09:51:00 at my time :P
<Thunderpants> rast4, /usr/lib?
<orasis1> ;D
<rast4_> checking..
<todd> Wonder if there is a way to send windows from one desktop to another in KDE ... but have it leave the last desktops taskbar like it does in gnome.
<todd> ... dont have much screen real estate.
<rast4_> not there :(
<fyrestrtr> rast4_: dpkg -L bitchx
<rast4_> says it is in there
<rast4_> ty, how can I get it to the desktop?
<orasis1> Rast, you could always get an rpm - put it home, alien -packname / it will *usually* convert it into a debian package that works with ubuntu
<necrotux> nas
<lhds> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-kernel-2.6.17.7:
<lhds>  fglrx-kernel-2.6.17.7 depends on xorg-driver-fglrx (= 8.27.10-1)      how to fix the dependency problem?
<fyrestrtr> create a shortcut for it -- use the alacarte menu editor
<Ackeubu_> Hey i have a dependency issue with the new fluxbox .deb package, which I am trying to install maually with dpkg. there are three fauly dependencies including libc6 and others. how do I solve them? should I install them too even if libc6 is availible as an ubuntu version?
<rast4_> ok let me try
<Jivemonkey> why cant i log in as root!
<fyrestrtr> !root > Jivemonkey
<EmxBA> protocol2: ok
<Jivemonkey> who got my root password!
<necrotux> Jivemonkey, sudo passwd
<EmxBA> protocol2: i've downloaded everything from DRI cvs server
<Jivemonkey> necrotux, gracias
<necrotux> dnd
<protocol2> EmxBA, ok there might be instructions that go with it
<protocol2> look around
<lhds> ackedubu what did you do ?
<EmxBA> maybe on http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building?
<mainer> rast4: sudo updatedb,when done, type locate -i bitchx
<Jivemonkey> i went through this xgl setup thing but i got no xgl
<todd> Isnt there a search indexing  deal for linux ... like google desktop, or spotlight ... think its called beagle. but...
<Jivemonkey> anyone know of a newer xgl setup instructions
<fyrestrtr> Jivemonkey: #ubuntu-xgl
<Jivemonkey> newest
<Jivemonkey> nice
<rast4_> thanks mainer
<EmxBA> protocol2: can you help me on private?
<slacker_nl> todd: its called beagle
<fyrestrtr> todd: add the search applet to your panel.
<Ackeubu_> lhds: huum i didnt do nothing. but i tried to do sudo dpkg -i fluxbox.new.package.deb and then i was told i miss some dependencies.
<todd> ah.
<todd> See, I tried that on my other laptop at home... but this was in gnome.
<Jivemonkey> how do i roll back all changes made in the last thirty minutes
<protocol2> ok hold up
<todd> Seemed like it couldnt find anything and it took forever, and I let it index overnight.
<fyrestrtr> Jivemonkey: retrace your steps, there is no automated way to do it.
<minerale> what can I use to extract the files in a .iso file?
<fyrestrtr> todd: there are some beagle plugins in the repos, might want to give it a try.
<todd> repos? ..err like apt-get ?
<fyrestrtr> minerale: you can mount it, or you can right click on it, and extract the contents.
<lhds> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-kernel-2.6.17.7:
<lhds>  fglrx-kernel-2.6.17.7 depends on xorg-driver-fglrx (= 8.27.10-1)    how to fix that? is it a link i have to delete somewhere?
<compotatoj> minerale, file roller
<fyrestrtr> todd: yes.
<nalpha> guys how to mount floppy disk? what should i type?
<todd> I am in Kubuntu ... there isnt a synaptic manager like there is with the gnome install.
<EmxBA> yes there us
<EmxBA> *is
<EmxBA> adept
<todd> ... but its better to use apt-get anyways, yea?
<EmxBA> yes
<slacker_nl> todd: I would advide aptitude (its better with dependencies)
<necrotux> fyrestrtr, usa los sources se edgy solo para eso a ver si te vale
<slacker_nl> advise*
<rast4_> I'm unsure of how to use the alacarte menu editor really
<HeXiOn> hello. I have a problem with Enemy Territory. Have tried many things but still has no sound :(  The error I take is "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" Any help?
<Ackeubu_> lhds: I would isntall 2.6.18 manuelt. that would make it work i think
<todd> so sudo apt-get install aptitude ?
<Jivemonkey> how do i find out what video card i have
<Madpilot> rast4, it's fairly straightforward - what're you trying to do, exactly?
<minerale> fyrestrtr: how do I mount it ?
<fyrestrtr> necrotux: ermm, I only speak English.
<slacker_nl> todd: no, aptitude in stead of apt-get
<gekko`> todd: why not use adept?
<rast4_> Madpilot: create a shortcut to BitchX
<rast4_> on my desktop
<fyrestrtr> minerale: sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /some/location
<todd> ... think I did use it a few hours ago, but I wasnt sure if it was able to access the same things that everyone else could.
<necrotux> fyrestrtr, sources of edgy
<slacker_nl> todd: aptitude is already installed
<todd> oh.
<Madpilot> rast4_, on your desktop, or in the menu? Different things - alacarte isn't used for desktop launchers
<fyrestrtr> necrotux: #ubuntu+1
<OPTiCO> Jivemonkey: "lspci | grep VGA"
<necrotux> XD
<rast4_> maddox: menu would be fine then
<todd> Hey, lol I just started it in terminal.
<rast4_> madpi: err that was to you
<rast4_> madpilot
<magneticubuntu> cu guys
<rast4_> I would like it to the menu then
<compotatoj> maddox, are you really maddox? lol
<protocol2> EmxBA, arent you going to type in the private chat window?
<EmxBA> ok
<Madpilot> rast4, start alacarte, select the sub-menu you want the thing to be in (Internet, I guess), then File->New Entry
<rast4_> ty Madpilot
<EmxBA> protocol2: i am typing in the private chat window but you are not answering :(
<fyrestrtr> you need to have a registered nick in order to send and receive private messages
<cry0gen> sucks
<cry0gen> ubuntuforums.org keeps going up/down for me
<todd> How do I see if I have IPv6 disabled?
<Madpilot> cry0gen, you and everyone else, it seems.
<nilesh892003> hello friends ,i have ubuntu with windows xp after the installation of ubuntu in my computer my windows xp takes 10 to 15 min to boot in my hard disk 1st partion is ext3 2nd is swap and 3rd is ntfs,can this problem is due to partion problem or what anybody help me ?
<protocol2> EmxBA, heading to my other machine hang on
<EmxBA> ok ;)
<Mattchewie> Question, I got a nvidia 7600GT card and I have noticed there is a nvidia-glx package.......I was wondering if anyone knows if its cool for me to use that driver or should I try to download a current rev of the driver from nvidia and go from there?
<fyrestrtr> todd: ip a | grep inet6
<rast4_> Madpilot: in Slackware I recall having to start BX with ./BitchX and some commands after, I'm not seeing a straightforward command like that in the list
<fyrestrtr> Mattchewie: either one will work. I prefer the one from nvidia.com
<Madpilot> rast4, I've got no idea, I've never used bitchx
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: no, its not a partition problem.
<rast4_> fair enough, thanks
<eternalswd> is there any way to order the results of find?
<Mattchewie> fyrestrtr, I take it the package is a bit older than whats current from nvid?
<orasis1> Has anyone got "youtube" or "google video" working, without getting all choppy?, perhaps it is because we are stuck with an old flash ver??
<fyrestrtr> Mattchewie: not sure to be honest.
<Mattchewie> ...yeah to start bitchx it was BitchX........I always made and alias
<Mattchewie> *and == an
<rast4_> I'm not finding it
<fyrestrtr> eternalswd: find something | sort
<rast4_> I updated it with Synaptic
<eternalswd> orasis1: I run firefox through wine with flash 9 and it works fine for me.
<eternalswd> fyrestrtr, thanks
<Mattchewie> fyrestrtr, isn't there some wiki or forum how to on how to install the nvid drivers via the nvid binary?
<orasis1> Eternal, Ram?
<todd> fyrestrtr: that didnt produce anything.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > Mattchewie
<fyrestrtr> todd: means its disabled.
<todd> oh. wo.
<todd> woo*
<Mattchewie> fyrestrtr, bless you lol
<nilesh892003> hello friends ,i have ubuntu with windows xp after the installation of ubuntu in my computer my windows xp takes 10 to 15 min to boot in my hard disk 1st partion is ext3 2nd is swap and 3rd is ntfs,can this problem is due to partion problem or what anybody help me ? or suggest me what is the problem coz this problem is came after the installation of ubuntu i think ubuntu and windows xp in dual is not compatiblek..77777777'
<orasis1> Oh yes last question, when I change my driver from "ati" to "radeon" in xorg.conf - is "Radeon" with a capital "R" or just "r"?
<todd> OMFG LOL
<todd> utorrent going so much faster now
<OPTiCO> orasis1: radeon
<EmxBA> nilesh892003: try #winblows :D rofl
<todd> since i disabled ipv6 and rebooted.
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: no, that's not the problem. It has nothing to do with partition types. Its probably because Windows now has less space to run. Try defragging Windows.
<EmxBA> ough blah :/
<RichEd> jello
<orasis1> alright
<orasis1> lets give this a shot
<EmxBA> protocol2: ok
<jivenix> any of you guys running xgl?
<EmxBA> protocol2: i can't install dri :( :X
<EmxBA> jivenix: me :P
<jivenix> is it the greatest thing ever?
<todd> I was playing with the kororaa xgl live cd earlier.
<jivenix> as far as eye candy goes?
<eternalswd> nilesh892003, your Windows partition is third? did you install it after ubuntu?
<EmxBA> jivenix: yes ! :P
<todd> It needs theme support.
<todd> but yea lol
<jivenix> i knew it!
<todd> few things i dont like bout it
<todd> like the ...expose like deal.
<jivenix> like what
<EmxBA> maybe windows vista will be as good as xgl :x but....
<todd> it makes the windows too small
<EmxBA> xgl rulez! :D
<jivenix> what kind of hardware were you running
<RichEd> firefox & evolution seems to be shutting down on me occastionally - overnight ... do any of the ubuntu "automatic upgrades" force a shutdown when I am not looking ?
<todd> should make them as large as possible (fill the screen)
<fyrestrtr> RichEd: not of the system, no.
<EmxBA> jivenix: intel 82845g intergrated gpu
<todd> dont make the damn windows smaller than you have to
<Madpilot> todd & others - #ubuntu-xgl for XGL chat, please
<todd> i like the alt tab effects.
<ripper> anyone know why i cant do voice with gaim-vv or when i try to view cams all i see is a green bird?
<EmxBA> jivenix: on notebook :D
<EmxBA> yeah ;)
<fyrestrtr> todd: they are still working on it, its beta software.
<todd> hooray, i got called on.
<todd> i know its beta
<EmxBA> and this pause button :P
<jivenix> nice!
<fyrestrtr> ripper: a green bird?
<RichEd> thanks fyrestrtr ... wonder why it happens then ... any guesses ?
<jivenix> i'm working on installing it now
<ripper> yes a green bird
<jivenix> i cant wait
<compotatoj> ripper, maybe the person is playing a prank on you and they just are holding up a pic of a green bird
<ripper> umm no
<compotatoj> ripper, ohhhh... lol that is the adium logo
<todd> Im going to wait until XGL ... isnt beta anymore, thats why I used the Live CD.
<todd> anyways.
<compotatoj> ripper, for mac os x
<ripper> how can i fix this ?
<fyrestrtr> RichEd: Wild guesses sure, educated guesses, nope :)
<ripper> and how do i do voice?
<edwin> hello is it hard to set up xgl for ubunutu?
<OPTiCO> EmxBA: You're running xgl on an intel-chip? Wouldn't aiglx be faster?
<jivenix> so far its going smoothly
<jivenix> would it optico!?
* RichEd is not opposed to wild RichEd lives in Africa ... he is not afraid of the wild ;)
<jivenix> should i do aiglx instead
<compotatoj> is aiglx only for amd?
<compotatoj> i mean
<edwin> hi OPTiCO
<compotatoj> ati*
<OPTiCO> edwin: hi ;)
<edwin> where can i get the ubuntu distro
<fyrestrtr> !webcam > ripper
<todd> This is irritating ....... I dont like how the virtual desktops arent taking the programs taskbar names with them to their own taskbar....
<fyrestrtr> !download > edwin
<edwin> i need to uninstall suse and install ubuntu how do i do that?
<ripper> my cam is installed
<usabatch> hello, i'm trying to run an X based program contained in an nfs mounted directory.  it has the ff error: "Error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0" please help.
<ripper> thats not what im talking about
<edwin> will ubuntu eat suse?
<OPTiCO> jivenix: in my experience aiglx is a LOT faster on intel chips
<todd> edwin ... heh, u can just... reformat the whole HDD.
<compotatoj> edwin, you could format over the partition
<fyrestrtr> edwin: download the ubuntu install cd, and just follow the instructions.
<ripper> im talking about i cant view anyones cam, nor send mine with gaim-vv
<edwin> no i need my xp todd
<edwin> i cant do that
<todd> Oh.
<orasis1> :O It did not crash into the fiery pits of hell like it did with flgrfx (or whatever the ati prop version is called) :)
<fyrestrtr> ripper: sounds like something you should take up with gaim-vv
<airg> i have a usb printer. no matter if it is on or off, either when i boot or when i am logged in my desktop, if i connect it to any usb port, my system freezes. any ideas what could be causing this or what can i do to solve this problem?
<edwin> ok
<todd> Yea, I wanted to keep XP on here just in case something wouldnt work.. but ... XP was having issues and it wouldnt let me partition ....
<ripper> i installed it from source
<ripper> let me rm the dang thing
<todd> ... so I was like screw it and erased XP.
<nalpha> what flopy disk file system?
<todd> But ... good thing all my media and flash player (which was what i was worried about) worked fine.
<VisezTrance> i'm tring to install xubuntu on a p3 600 mhz machine with 128 ram. the installation hangs after a few minutes. probably because it's out of ram. is there any way i can do a text install ?
<todd> now got wine working, and utorrent
<fyrestrtr> VisezTrance: use the alternate install cd.
<VisezTrance> what `alternate` install cd ?
<VisezTrance> xubuntu has only one
<loma> lol, where is the default download folder for ktorrent?
<fyrestrtr> VisezTrance: there is a desktop cd, and an alternate cd. Use the alternate cd, install the base system, then, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<VisezTrance> oh.. right! remembered.. i'dd download it now
<sethk> VisezTrance, why do you think it is out of ram?
<fyrestrtr> loma: /tmp I think
<orasis1> I have 64 megs of RAM and Xubuntu install / function works correct for me
<loma> fyrestrtr, thanks
<VisezTrance> many thanks
<todd> freakin hate ktorrent.
<todd> tooooooo slow.
<todd> and always stalls
<ripper> what repository do i need to get gaim-vv ?
<ripper> cause the install from source thing just didnt cut it
<Madpilot> !info gaim-vv
<ubotu> Package gaim-vv does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> gaim-vv is not available in ubuntu. It has been merged with the main gaim branch.
<orasis1> I like AZ for torrents, its big.. but sometimes it feels good just to load a massive program into the little mem I have on this machine, kind of makes you feel macho :D
<fyrestrtr> use amsn or ekiga if you need to do video chatting.
<ripper> im more worried about voice
<loma> how can I use the filebrowser as root?
<compotatoj> !googletalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googletalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compotatoj> damn
<fyrestrtr> ripper: use ekiga for voice, or try your luck with skype.
<todd> I have Gaim 2.0.0 beta 3.
<ripper> well they work with yahoo im ?
<todd> That is... newest one?
<fyrestrtr> no
<gekko`> loma: gksu
<todd> How old..
<loma> gekko`, ?
<fyrestrtr> that 'no' was to ripper
<todd> I want to get the best IM client.
<gekko`> loma: gksu <application>
<ripper> blah
<todd> Don't really care for Gaim. Anything like it? ... or at least get latest Gaim... maybe.
<orasis1> Well I just found a bug in the flash install for synaptic, it does not automatically open the terminal window to let you accept the license agreement - the one you download and install from macromedia itself does... strange.
<compotatoj> todd, gaim rules
<ragz> yeah the latest gaim is nice
<fyrestrtr> orasis1: it does it here.
<todd> maybe new version works better with direct connect (aim) and ..file transfers.
<rast4_> when you download something from the repository and update the database, does anything for the programs you get need to be compiled or do they come pre-compiled?
<todd> ...wait, is there webcam support in latest gaim?
<orasis1> Now, lets see if I can actually get any sound from flash.. could not last time..
<orasis1> well without a small modification of my firefox conf's :D
<Talisker[w] > how do I restart apache on ubuntu server?
<unfun> How do I create file named bad_list in /etc/modprobe.d containing this line:
<unfun>  	Code: 	alias net-pf-10 off ? I'm a totaly noob in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Talisker[w] : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist > unfun
<sethk> Talisker[w] , sudo apachectl restart
<orasis1> "p
<orasis1> Wow, the sound works this time..
<Talisker[w] > I get this error on both:
<Talisker[w] > http://pastebin.ca/130992
<sid_> how to upgrade to kubuntu 6.06.01 LTS
<unfun> fyrestart i don't understand how?
<sid_> how to upgrade to kubuntu 6.06.01 LTS
<sethk> Talisker[w] , some other program has the socket open
<sethk> Talisker[w] , try this:  sudo netstat -nap |grep 80
<sethk> Talisker[w] , or  lsof -i | grep 80
<fyrestrtr> sid_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Talisker[w] > tcp...
<Talisker[w] > lsof generated nothing
<Talisker[w] > netstat gave me tcp, but that shouldn't be a problem
<orasis1> What is the difference between the "ati" and "radeon" drivers anyways?
<fyrestrtr> did you install apache from source and then from repos?
<Talisker[w] > nope
<Talisker[w] > from repos and repos only
<sethk> Talisker[w] , what is the name of the program in the netstat output?
<fyrestrtr> orasis1: the kinds of cards they support.
<sid_> ok :) thanks alot
<mitrovarr> radeon does the first-gen radeons.  I have to use it.
<Talisker[w] > apache
<sethk> Talisker[w] , it is a problem.
<sethk> Talisker[w] , try two steps:   apachectl stop
<minerale> Hi, coud someone point me to some good documentation on why /tmp should be on a separate partition ?
<sethk> Talisker[w] , with sudo, sorry
<sethk> Talisker[w] , then try the start again.
<loma> gekko`, can't figure out how it works? where do i find the aplication name of the filebrowser?
<orasis1> Fyre, indeed radeon is also quicker its seems, flash videos were so much more choppy just five minutes ago..
<Talisker[w] > okie
<sethk> Talisker[w] , after stop, run the netstat command again, to make sure nothing is listening on 80
<fyrestrtr> Talisker[w] : ps aux | grep apache
<sethk> loma, while it is running you should find it in the output of:   ps auxwww
<mitrovarr> radeon does make accel (2d and 3d) work, but it's a tiny bit buggy
<mitrovarr> I have some corrupted graphics under X
<sethk> fyrestrtr, might be called httpd, not apache.  the netstat command is better because it will find any program listening on port 80
<orasis1> Now if only I could find a good audio editor :( - perhaps anyone knows if Sound Forge or Cool edit function under wine?
<mitrovarr> then again, I do have overheating issues
<Talisker[w] > No matter what I do I don't seem to be able to get php to run on apache
<JohnUK89> mitrovarr: overheating graphics cards often draw artifacts
<fyrestrtr> sethk: its called apache
<loma> sethk, don't know what to look 4? theres like 50 aplications, can't i grep anything?
<mitrovarr> JohnUK89:  I know, that's why I mentioned it.  But I fixed the overheating (accidentally pulled out the fan cable, doh!) and it still does the artifacts.  I think they started around when I upgraded to 6
<fyrestrtr> orasis1: tried audacity?
<orasis1> Mitro, well so far so good - if it gets buggy i'll go back to "ati", im not a big games fan anyways, I only enjoy watching my youtube stuff though.. and the ati driver just cannot do it
<mitrovarr> orasisl:  2d accel is pretty important and most people don't realize how much it helps
<orasis1> Fyre, yes I have and Ardour - cannot paste vocals on top of the instrumentals.. not good for making songs
<mitrovarr> orasisl: it also keeps opengl screensavers from melting your CPU into slag
<mitrovarr> orasisl:  Good drivers, I mean
<orasis1> But what I am thinking since I like Linux so much, is maybe i'll get a PII dedicated to windows + sound forge for song making
<Talisker[w] > which is the main apache configuration file in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> orasis1: there is another one that I tried, but I forget its name. It had all kinds of options on it.
<mitrovarr> man, you should see an opengl screensaver try to go on a 333 k6 with no hardware accel.  Slideshow doesn't even BEGIN to describe it.
<orasis1> Ardour possibly, looks like the best one so far - BUT I cannot figure out how to get JACK to sample in 41000 by default it is 48000, I am still reading the manual to figure out how to get that done...
<loma> How can I use the graphic filebrowser as root?
<mitrovarr> you mean nautilus?
<fyrestrtr> orasis1: better go with a mac for that.
<orasis1> Ioma, gksudo
<mitrovarr> do 'sudo nautilus' in a console, or make an icon for 'gksudo nautilus'
<orasis1> Fyre, Yeah well I would except I am not rich :P
<loma> mitrovarr, yes
<orasis1> Do NOT sudo graphical programs
<orasis1> you may mess up your permissions
<orasis1> Trust me I did, and it brought my whole system down - I had to re-install, get into a habit of gksudo for graphical apps ;)
<mitrovarr> I've sudo'ed nautilus before and it didn't break anything obvious... but perhaps it's best to be careful
<mitrovarr> I've had KDE sudoed apps break login before but I just had to fix a couple permissions in a console
<orasis1> Mitro, yeah its always best to get good habits going :)
<robmoore518> Can someone point me to documentation that will step me through upgrading directly from warty to dapper?
<loma> mitrovarr, how do I make a icon for it?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > robmoore518
<mitrovarr> orasisl:  Does that only happen with sudo or gksudo too?  Because if it's just running them as root, it must be ok because tons of apps require sudo and are gksudoed on a fresh install
<wthww> mmk, ever since i started using Ubuntu, i havent been able to burn .iso images correctly. they are corrupted, but it gets through the burn fine. any ideas what could causee it?
<robmoore518> thanks fyre...so It's necessary to upgrade to breezy first?
<orasis1> What libraries are needed to read decode MP4 properly in VLC? -
<mitrovarr> loma:  Assuming it's a good idea, right-click on your background, do 'create launcher', name it what you want (Nautilus as Root), and put the command as 'gksudo nautilus' (no quotes).  You'll start in /root so be aware of that.
<orasis1> Mitro, only sudo - I have never had problems with gksudo and graphical apps, that is the whole reason gksudo is there in the first place ;)
<orasis1> But I am telling you if you sudo graphical apps too often, you are demanding trouble hehe
<mitrovarr> orasisl:  I was under the impression that gksudo does the exact same thing as sudo, it just does it in a graphical window instead of a console
<orasis1> Mitro, it does the same thing - in a different way
<mitrovarr> I'm interested in what you mean
<mitrovarr> can you explain that better?
<orasis1> If you want to run something in X as root, ALWAYS use gksudo..
<Flannel> mitrovarr: gksudo and sudo set up the environment differently, one is safer for graphical programs
<mitrovarr> Flannel:  That's good to know.  But I'm really curious about the technical details.
<orasis1> Mitro, the best that I can explain it is - sudo, breaks your X and gksudo lets it live, other then that I have no idea :P
<loma> mitrovarr, thanks! I tryed that before whit just "sudo nautilus", just curious what the difference is? =P
<mitrovarr> orasisl:  It's ok, I asked Flannel for the technical explanation anyway :-D
<wthww>  anyone have problems with burning isos with the built in utility in ubuntu?
<Feez> Could anyone explain me how to register on Freenode?
<Flannel> mitrovarr: one writes things to your home dir, the other to root homedir, this is, certain applications.  When that happens, things get written as root, then the next time you go to run that same application as you, you can't read/edit the configuration files, because theyre owned by root
<Flannel> mitrovarr: that's one problem caused, and the most common
<wthww> ./msg nickserv regiter password email
<corpsefeeder> i tried to install ubuntu onto my XP machine and I somehow killed my drive lol :) now my PC won't work till I get a new drive
<wthww> Feez: /msg nickserv regiter password email
<Feez> wthww thanks
<fyrestrtr> its register, not regiter
<orasis1> Alright for MP4, lets see if Libmp4 works..
<mitrovarr> Flannel:  I imagined it was something along those lines.  That's what happened to me; I had a KDE app write it's little 'I'm here' file as root (can't think of what those are called) and it wouldn't let me log in.
<wthww> FeeA:your welcome
<todd> Hmm, virtual desktops actually becoming very useful on such a small screen lol
<Flannel> mitrovarr: for kde, you can use kdesu, since gksudo is for gnome, obviously ;)
<orasis1> corp, Did you try formatting your MBR?
<todd> I like the window list app..
<orasis1> Corp, you need to format your MBR most of the time - I doubt your hdd is literally "dead"
<loma> lol, i really can't find a movie I downloaded whit ktorrent, its not in /tmp any ide?
<Flannel> loma: its probably in your home dir
<orasis1> Corp, try booting with a windows 98 disk and type format c: /u /mbr
<corpsefeeder> no.. it really was tryly dead - i couldn't format it or fdisk it or partition it or anything
<corpsefeeder> truly
<mitrovarr> Flannel:  Do they both do the same thing?   Because I have tons of gnome apps and kde apps (a lot of gnome apps are pretty poor, alas) and I use gksudo for everything.
<orasis1> Corp, you cannot format it from windows or partition until you rewrite the MBR ;)
<orasis1> It will not ever notice you have a disk
<mitrovarr> corpsefeeder:  If you eliminate all the other options, you could try a low level format
<orasis1> even
<corpsefeeder> then it started making these weird screeching sounds
<buttercup|> hi
<loma> Flannel, nope =S
<Flannel> loma: what?
<Flannel> loma: oh
<wthww> corpsefeeder: use a dos bootdisk at do fdisk /mbr
<buttercup|> is there any ubuntu-package or pl/php (postgresql) ?
<orasis1> Corp, same thing happened to me - was as easy as - a windows 98 boot disk, format c: /u /mbr
<mitrovarr> corpsefeeder:  ouch... but linux can't break a hard drive physically (or at least it won't happen by accident.)  Sounds like it just took that opportunity to die, if it's really physically dead.
<orasis1> and fdisk /mbr
<Flannel> mitrovarr: right, they both essentially do the same thing.  They use different libraries to write their windows.  I dont believe you'll run into any trouble using the 'wrong' one
<slid3r> anyone have a hard time with cpan modules not installing to the proper directories?
<robert_> are there ubuntu ports of the boost filesystem stuff?
<mitrovarr> Flannel:  I had no idea that sudo and gksudo worked differently.  Thanks for the explanation... I wish everythink wasn't quite so complicated and intricate.
<Jivemonkey> well here goes
<Jivemonkey> see if xgl worked
<robert_> yay
<robert_> nevermind
<orasis1> Alright so now I have sound for my MP4 video files, but really horrible video haha
<Talisker[w] > whenever I try to load a php module [4 or 5]  I get "Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config"
<orasis1> Is there a diff between the google IPOD/mp4 and a regular one?, is that why my video is all.. jumbled? or is it my video codec
<mitrovarr> my half-assed attempts to help people aside, I'm having a bit of a problem with Xubuntu.  I can't SSH to other machines, even if I can ping them and other computers on the network can ssh to them.  Ssh just fails silently.  Any ideas?
<loma> how can I make a icon for k torrent? what to put in the "command" line?
<mitrovarr> ktorrent, I think
<Jivemonkey> it didn't work
<hume> seems there is no acroread for ubuntu - is that right? I have problems reading a OO guide (http://documentation.openoffice.org/tutorials/cospa/Cospa_Calc_Tutorial.pdf) with kpdf, which feels strange
<orasis1> OK :)
<JohnUK89> hume: have you tried enabling multiverse and looking in aptitude? I think there is one
<mitrovarr> yeah, I'm pretty sure there is
<orasis1> In the future if you want to download google videos - you must install Libmp4v2-0, and then download the SONY PSP format ;) - they will run perfectly in VLC
<ripper> ok, why is it that i cant view my own cam even with gaim-vv
<hume> ah...yes, this is a amd64 machine
<hume> seems to be only i386-versions of it...
<mitrovarr> ripper:  on a side note, where'd you get gaim-vv?  Did it finally find its way into the repositories?
<hume> ripper, tried amsn?
<ripper> yeah my cam isnt supported by amsn
<ripper> well kinda
<fyrestrtr> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<ripper> but i got it from apt-get if thats what ya mean
<mitrovarr> ok, thanks
<Jivemonkey> how do i install graphics dirver for my intel 915GM/GSM
<Jivemonkey> are they in the repos?
<hume> fyrestrtr, yeah, but there seems to be no a64-version, you think I could use the i386?
<fyrestrtr> Jivemonkey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<fyrestrtr> hume: in a chroot you could.
<hume> fyrestrtr, how do you mean?
<mitrovarr> ripper:  Are you sure your cam works with linux at all?
<ripper> yes cause i've used it to take pictures
<fyrestrtr> hume: there is a way to run 32 bit apps in 64 bit
<mitrovarr> ripper:  is it a webcam?  Or a digital camera you're trying to use as a webcam that you've uploaded pictures with previously?
<robert_> bah, why does my resolv.conf always revert to how it was when I installed the system?
<ripper> webcam
<mitrovarr> ripper:  ah, just asking because digital cameras that upload don't necessarily stream video even if they should
<hume> fyrestrtr, you know about descriptions of that way? is there a howto or something?
<corpsefeeder> anyone know how to make irc work in gaim? I added an account for IRC and it connects, but how do i join channels and stuff?
<JohnUK89> corpsefeeder: use IRC commands
<mopflite> corpsefeeder: /joing #channel etc
<mopflite> corpsefeeder: /join (even)
<fyrestrtr> hume: there is a way in the wiki. Its at the bottom of the RestrictedFormats entry
<corpsefeeder> hmm... maybe it's just me then - I tried typing /join #ubuntu but it just hangs on me.
<corpsefeeder> computer too slow maybe...
<todd> How do I update gaim to its latest version.
<todd> have beta 3..
<Madpilot> corpsefeeder, the usual /join commands and such should work in gaim
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/could_you_use_a_hundred_bucks
<robert_> seriously- my resolv.conf shrugs off any modification I do to it within, say an hour, and reverts to how it was when I installed the system
<Flannel> todd: you'd have to compile it yourself
<todd> ... that worth doing? i mean is it simple?
<Flannel> todd: shrug.  What features are you upgrading for?
<robert_> wtf
<todd> I just thought it would be good to have the latest version.
<todd> Are there actually any more features...
<jivenix> how do i uninstall something i installed using make install
<icarus> any chances of getting a logitech webcam working?
<Flannel> jivenix: delete all the files it installed
<todd> err wtf
<todd> looks like the site says i have latest gaim
<fyrestrtr> !erbcams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erbcams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jivenix> ok
<todd> So, which is the real ... latest one..
<Flannel> jivenix: unless there's a make option for it.
<fyrestrtr> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Flannel> todd: which site?
<todd> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Madpilot> todd, there is often a latest-stable and a latest-testing/unstable version of a program
<todd> Like, nightly builds ect?
<Madpilot> todd, that sort of thing, and some projects have distinct stable & bleeding-edge releases going at the same time
<FleshSouffle> aha! it works now!
<robert_> it's annyoing when I have to edit my system
<todd> Ah. So, where would I find the latest? Just sourceforge... or...
<loma> how to make an icon for ktorrent? what to put in the "command line"?
<Flannel> todd: yeah, sourceforge hosts gaim
<robert_> can *anybody* help me, here?
<todd> .. anything in new version worth upgrading for?
<ragz> yeah, it's just better
<Flannel> todd: that's up to you.
<corpsefeeder> i can join from gaim now woohoo! etc...
<corpsefeeder> my computer must have just been going spac last time
<fyrestrtr> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drew> When attempting to 'make install' ivtv I'm getting the error 'install: missing destination file operand ...'
<drew> install: missing destination file operand after `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/ivtv'
<buttercup|> is there a way to automaticaly add a boot option (noapic) to every entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst (except the non-linux systems)?
<Flannel> drew: sounds like a buggy makefile
<ripper> ripper@ubuntu:~/spca5xx-20060501$ dmesg | grep Creative
<ripper> [291157.282755]  drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Type Creative Instant P0620
<ripper> ripper@ubuntu:~/spca5xx-20060501$
<corpsefeeder> Me! me! me! I got a question!! is there any good scrabble games that will run on this?
<drew> Flannel, it's doing ot for 0.4.5 and 0.4.4
<Flannel> corpsefeeder: "scrabble" is the package name ;)
<mitrovarr> So, anyone have any ideas why SSH and dependant utilities would fail silently instead of giving timeout messages or something?
<mitrovarr> I try to connect and it just sits there without connecting or doing anything
<ripper> ok, now camorama says the device isnt connected
<mitrovarr> that machine can ping the target machine, and other machines can SSH to the target machine
<robert_> can I get a version of libnotify  >= 0.4.2?
<mitrovarr> it's xubuntu so I think I might be missing a dependancy
<cry0gen> this sucks
<cry0gen> ubuntu wont load ndiswrapper
<Dimensions> hi ... im installing ubuntu on my  small but abit slower pcs ... 400 mhz they get installed fine but when i reboot they never boot .. ram is 256 and every thing else is fine but before installing i have to change VGA to minimum because with higher they dont give display .... what should i do to make it work ? is it coz of vga ? how i change it permanently ?
<dapet_> I need a program for wieving DVD's on ubuntu, anyone know a good one?
<ripper> ok, my cam is supported
<Flannel> !tell Dimensions about fixres
<fyrestrtr> !dvd > dapet_
<shaantanu> hey dapt_ why dont u use VLC
<loma> im just so disapointed, totem makes all my divx files out of sync (sound)
<loma> is it possible to use VLC?
<shaantanu> dapet I used VLC player from the universl repository i guess and i found it to be the best player ever
<bragi> why shouldnt it?
<Madpilot> loma, yes
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<shaantanu> playes almost all the goddammn formats on earth
<xopher_> loma, tried both totem-gstreamer and totem-xine?
<loma> xopher,  just installed something like ffmpeg (for the codec) not done anything else
<mitrovarr> Anyone know why ssh wouldn't connect when it should?
<ripper> ok i followed the guide, now it says my cam isnt connected when it is
<cry0gen> i'm going to go nuts
<corpsefeeder> i'm going to put a wireless network card in this machine soon.. am I right in thinking that the dlink DWL-G510 will work? I think I may have read somewhere that this model can be made to work with ubuntu?
<cry0gen> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cry0gen> Error inserting ndiswrapper invalid arguement
<linux_user400354> how come i cant get vmware server from the repos?
<poningru> because they dont offer it
<poningru> to ubuntu
<linux_user400354> why not
<orasis1> Does FLV video work for anyone else in VLC?
<poningru> quick question guys who here has read the ubuntu weekly newsletter
<shaantanu> **************************************hi ppl I am having a problem while using my HP 3420 with ubuntu can someone help me ??***************************************
<linux_user400354> poningru: its not that the vmware company did not offer it to ubuntu. an ubuntu package maintainter has not put it in there.
<loma> I don't get any audio in VLC =(((
<shaantanu> loma make sure u have installed the esd plugin as well
<loma> nope
<loma> shaantanu, whats that?
<shaantanu> so install the esd plugin as well
<poningru> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> ...
<shaantanu> u can find the plugin in universal repository
<shaantanu> i guess the same place where u found vlc
<poningru> shaantanu: please recomend alsa to people
<orasis1> Poning, I have not..
<poningru> !also
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about also - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> err
<poningru> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<poningru> orasis1: hmm ok thanks
<loma> shaantanu, works, thanks a lot
<shaantanu> u r welcome
<orasis1> To remove packages, console - sudo apt-get remove package <-- correct?
<michael003> orasis1: Yes.
<shaantanu> !PRINTER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PRINTER - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<corpsefeeder> how do I trash these folders i accidently created with the padlock icon on the top right corners?
<shaantanu> guys i m having a problem with using HP 3420 printer on my system ... plz help
<shaantanu> guys i m having a problem with using HP 3420 printer on my system ... plz helpguys i m having a problem with using HP 3420 printer on my system ... plz help
<dj_baggio> shaantanu: gnome, kde, xfce?
<orasis1> Michael, ok
<shaantanu> gnome
<dj_baggio> no ideas :)
<shaantanu> :)
<dj_baggio> i';m kde user
<shaantanu> so tell me abt KDE
<[b] urk> shaantanu, whats the problem?
<shaantanu> i dont think it has got anything to do wid gnome or kde
<mitrovarr> it's rather like gnome, except that when you want to configure something, there's approximately 4 billion options
<loma> whats the easyest program to burn dvd's whit ubuntu?
<shaantanu> my printer will move the printer head and al when given command but nothing prints on the paper
<mitrovarr> loma:  I favor k3b myself
<jivenix> where is sources.list
<jivenix> !
<michael003> Jivemonkey: /etc/apt
<Inferus> Hi all, my boss has done a fudged install of ubuntu, and has basically set a root account with a password of null. The only reason im not formatting it and reinstalling is because we need the disks to be in a raid array, the one where both discs are identical. Can anyone help please?
<mitrovarr> shaantanu:  sure it's not just out of ink?
<michael003> Sorry
<Inferus> I want to install ubuntu with raid
<michael003> jivenix: /etc/apt
<loma> mitrovarr, k I will try it out, thanks
<shaantanu> not out of ink works fine on my windows XP
<brynk> how can i config xchat-gnome to show the user list and change those ugly popups?
<Talisker[w] > how do I get startx to run on a display different then 0?
<orasis1> It would be nice though in SYnaptic to have one list as to what you installed.. - cause after a while you tend to forget what you installed, and what was there by default especially libraries wise.. :(
<mitrovarr> shaantanu:  Ah.  What shows up in system -> administration -> printing?
<corpsefeeder> i was playing with system>administration>disks>partitions and change access path - now I got a whole bunch of folders in my home directory call "type name of new folder" which I can't delete - how do I trash them?
<shaantanu> deskjet - 3420 ready
<shaantanu> and deskjet - 3420 -1 ready
<shaantanu> i configured it twice
<mitrovarr> that's good.  What's the driver in the properties?
<mitrovarr> I'd get rid of one lest it interfere
<shaantanu> k did that
<linux_user400354> what is the difference between a hostname and a domain name?
<shaantanu> the driver will be :
<Inferus> Can anyone help me install ubuntu with a raid array please?
<shaantanu> hpijs (recommended) : HPLIP 0.9.7(suggested)
<shaantanu> this is the default driver for my coonfig
<mitrovarr> same as mine
<mitrovarr> hmm
<Inferus> Can anyone help me install ubuntu with a software raid array please?
<corpsefeeder> i can't
<corpsefeeder> but I could probably screw it up real good for you :)
<Inferus> lol
<mitrovarr> I'd go into 'connection' and make sure that's right... installing it twice might have put the second one onto the wrong interface
<nalpha> guys i have installing nmap after installed how to execute nmap?
<shaantanu> k i see only one printer there now
<shaantanu> since i deleted one installation
<corpsefeeder> how do I delete these damned folders? they all have locks on them
<mitrovarr> <nods> go into the connections in properties and make sure it correspondes to your actual setup
<shaantanu> pk
<[b] urk> corpsefeeder, sudo rm Stupidfolder
<[b] urk> corpsefeeder, sudo rm -rfd Stupidfolder
<jivenix> sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<linux_user400354> i screwed up the gnome menu. what is the command to set it back to the default? i had the command, but that was a long time ago.
<jivenix> whats that mean
<jivenix> 'uname -r'
<cry0gen> bah to ndiswrapper
<docta_v> jivenix: prints the kernel version
<mitrovarr> so, no one knows why ssh would time out and fail when it shouldn't?
<[b] urk> uname -r | cowsay
<cry0gen> *why* on earth would it tell me invalid arguement when I modprobe it
<cry0gen> :\
<docta_v> haha wtf is cowsay
<shaantanu> ya i found the prob
<OPTiCO> [b] urk: that's a real classic
<shaantanu> there its not showing my printer
<[b] urk> apt-get install cowsay
<[b] urk> OPTiCO, it is?
<docta_v> mitrovarr: variety of problems... any errors in on the server logs? can you telnet to port 22 on the remote system?
<OPTiCO> :p
<mitrovarr> docta_v: I can ssh to the remote system with another computer on the LAN
<_yodaa_> any familiar with the login system? I just installed ubuntu 6.06 on an ibook and it keeps asking me to change my password
<[b] urk> docta_v, do: sudo apt-get install cowsay, uname -r | cowsay
<_yodaa_> anyone*
<docta_v> mitrovarr: telnet test the system you're on
<[b] urk> _yodaa_, did you try changing your passwd??
<_yodaa_> yeah, but it keep asking to change for it after that.
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  it times out there, too
<docta_v> does DNS work?
<[b] urk> _yodaa_, did you try different passwords?
<docta_v> [b] urk: heh, nice
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  other computers on the net get 'connection refused' (since it's not running the daemon)
<_yodaa_> maybe I should try a more complicated one? But on my workstation I have no probs
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  Irrelevant, I'm using IPs directly on a lan
<[b] urk> docta_v, i know :P
<_yodaa_> year burk
<[b] urk> ok i have no idea
<docta_v> mitrovarr: so either your routing is broken or there is a firewall in the way
<_yodaa_> I always get this message: "You are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)"
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  either one isn't possible. I can ping the remote server with the host, so it can talk to it for sure, and it's just two machines on a lan!
<docta_v> they both have the same default gateway?
<corpsefeeder> do I need this "Examples" folder which installed itself on the orginal installation from the live CD? or can I trash that too?
<shaantanu> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<docta_v> mitrovarr: try running iptables -F on the client system
<docta_v> as root
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  yep they're DHCPing the same router
<sethk> corpsefeeder, you can trash it, if you have a reason to do so.
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  no good, it didn't fix anything.  I think it's a dependancy issue (maybe it's missing the crypto package?) because the one that doesn't work is xubuntu
<docta_v> nah ssh wouldn't load
<docta_v> if you were you missing a library
<mitrovarr> hmm
<mitrovarr> it'
<mitrovarr> it's just odd
<mitrovarr> the other computers on the network can ssh to the target machine
<abrocadabro> I have intel duo cpu running on smp kernel, my first cpu stays at 1.83 all the time, only the second cpu can scale, any ideas?
<mitrovarr> and the one that can't can still ping it
<steadyryder> hello
<mitrovarr> it's such a strange problem I couldn't guess how to fix it myself, which is why I came here
<docta_v> mitrovarr: so you tried telnet host 22 right?
<zoor> what can I do to open archive named .001 / .002 / .003 and so on... It is supposed to be like the rar archive but I'm unable to open it. Any ideas?
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  yes, it times out (other computers on the net get refused since telnetd isn't going)
<docta_v> no telnet to port 22
<mitrovarr> nope I didn't turn on telnet daemon on it
<mitrovarr> but the buggy machine gets timeout while the others get refused, which I don't understand
<docta_v> 22 is the ssh port
<mitrovarr> oh, sorry, I thought they used the same
<mitrovarr> I'll go try that... doh!
<docta_v> two services can't run on the same port
<mitrovarr> ok, the one that won't connect is timing out.  The other ones get an ssh message than they protocol mismatch.
<orasis1> Grr, I adore Linux.. but wow does its audio software .. lack :(
<docta_v> orasis1: there's always vmware
<orasis1> I should email sony, tell them to port Sound Forge to Linux :D
<orasis1> Docta, .. yeah
<docta_v> mitrovarr: check the routing table
<docta_v> netstat -rn
<docta_v> just because it's dhcping the same router doesn't mean it didn't mess up
<docta_v> hmm but you can ping it
<mitrovarr> seems ok
<mitrovarr> the routing table looks basically like the other network machines
<docta_v> really seems like a firewall
<mitrovarr> doesn't make sense that 192.168.0.3 can ssh to something that 192.168.0.1 can't
<corpsefeeder> what are these lost+found folders for?
<docta_v> yea
<Sagotis> this may sound liek a stupid question, is there anyway to fully encrypt a one's harddrive without having the booting part of the harddrive unencrypted? - and i guess in order to do that I must have hardware that can unencrypt the drive at bootup (that is if existed)?
<mitrovarr> which is why I think 192.168.0.1 is probably broken...
<afief> Does anybody know how to excgange a wine library for a W32 DLL?
<docta_v> Sagotis: i think you can have everything encrypted besides a small /boot partition for your kernel
<mjr> Sagotis, you could keep the bootup necessities on an USB key...
<docta_v> yea but it doesn't matter if your kernel is unencrypted
<Sagotis> mjr, really can you point me to a walkthough for that?
<mjr> it does; you can keep the usb key along with you and therefore physically ensure that it can't be compromised
<mjr> Sagotis, no
<docta_v> Sagotis: are you mainly worried about documents or other files being compramised?
<docta_v> I think what you want is an encrypted /home partition
<mitrovarr> anyways, the reason I'm trying to get ssh going on this, is so I can use FreeNX to remote desktop a small, pitiful laptop to a worthwhile desktop
<Sagotis> docta_v, no the whole filesystem
<docta_v> why bother encrypting the entire OS? none of that stuff is sensitive
<M3G4crux> hi
<corpsefeeder> where is the best place (the normal place) to put a mount point for a second internal drive?
<mjr> there are some gotchas in encrypting only /home, such as making sure that updatedb doesn't index the encrypted stuff
<mjr> nevertheless, I've personally settled for /home encryption
<Sagotis> docta_v, perhaps but then again maybe not ;)
<docta_v> there's gotchas for everything
<mjr> docta_v, yes, like the gotcha that an attacker may modify an unencrypted OS in such a way as to capture the key for an encrypted /home
<docta_v> using a boot cd?
<mitrovarr> I guess you might want to encrypt the whole drive if you were worried that little temporary files, caches, and setting files might let encrypted data out
<Sagotis> thing is that what happens if there is some type of proge installed that has binaries installed in /usr?
<docta_v> mjr: you could use tripwire to detect that
<mjr> docta_v, not if you're booting from the compromised OS
<intuosman> hi, can someone give me advice as to what necessary programs i must likely install so i can run legacy linux X applications to minimize if not elliminate instances of core dumps?
<mjr> of course, if you always boot from, say, a trusted USB key with the tripwire database first and check the OS on the disk, that'd work ;)
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  I'm rebooting the laptop so hopefully that might help the network issue.  But I doubt it.
<Sagotis> meaning i dont want anyoen to know that they exist in /usr ;)
<docta_v> mitrovarr: anything in the system logs on either system?
<docta_v> try running with ssh -vv or something too
<corpsefeeder> where does one typically mount a second internalhard drive?
<mitrovarr> docta_v:  can you remind me where the logs live?  I always forget (embarrasment)
<GTroy> uhhhhhhh you just use sh for a .deb right?
<docta_v> in /var/log/messages
<mitrovarr> thanks
<docta_v> or other stuff in /var/log
<Jivemonkey> i broke my ubuntu
<GTroy> Jivemonkey, what'd you do last?>
<Jivemonkey> i cant log in i get a black screen because i was messing with xgl
<GTroy> you need to configure xorg.conf
<GTroy> it's not broken
<Jivemonkey> how do i do that
<Jivemonkey> i was messing wiht config files just prior to this
<GTroy> depends on your hardware
<mitrovarr> hmm, odd
<Jivemonkey> oh wait i have a livecd
<Jivemonkey> can i use that?
<Blinker> Jivemonkey, did you back them up?
<GTroy> you can use terminal!
<Jivemonkey> no
<mitrovarr> I'm showing a lot of packets from the computer that can't connect, but it doesn't say anything about why they're in messages... does thaat mean they WERE firewalled?
<Jivemonkey> i cant get to a terminal
<Jivemonkey> i dont know how
<Jivemonkey> black screen
<GTroy> ok...i've been a while on osx.....how do I install a .deb?
<docta_v> mitrovarr: where are you seeing packets that can't connect?
<mitrovarr> in /var/log/messages
<docta_v> ah well what does the error message say
<docta_v> you could paste it if it's only like one line
<mitrovarr> and if it were on this computer :-(
<jrib> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<docta_v> paraphrase it?
<docta_v> GTroy: you want fink
<docta_v> err on osx that is
* GTroy remembers sudo dpkg
<GTroy> hehe forgot about dependency problems
<mitrovarr> MAC=(address) SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=192.168.0.4 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=19386 DV PROTO=TCP SPC=2005 DPT=22 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<jrib> GTroy: you should check the repositories first before install a deb though
<Jivemonkey> how do i fix this
<mitrovarr> maybe those indicate returned pings
<jrib> installing*
<GTroy> oh dang...
<GTroy> good thing jrib
<GTroy> wait... I think I already did that
<jrib> GTroy: what do you want to install?
* GTroy did and apt-get install
<GTroy> skype
<jrib> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<docta_v> mitrovarr: maybe try iptables -F on the remote system?
<GTroy> thanks jrib
<corpsefeeder> should I mount a drive in root? or usr? or home? or bin? or media? or what? Where do drives normally get mounted? Does it matter?
<orasis1> How do you run wine?
<mitrovarr> ok, let's see
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<jrib> corpsefeeder: /media or /mnt, I think /mnt is meant for more temporary mounts, but do what you prefer
<shaantanu> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Tinned_Tuna> I have Ubuntu 6.06, and it /used/ to have a good resolution, but since I put a KVM in, it's automagically configuring itself to use 640x480, can I stop this, or atleast set it so it's always 1280x1024?
<orasis1> Ahh, ok - so gksudo wine -arguments ?
<docta_v> mitrovarr: just doesn't make any sense to me
<jrib> orasis1: why sudo wine?
<shaantanu> tuna gimme ur system -> preferneces ->system resolution
<mitrovarr> flushing ip tables killed my internet connection on that machine
<Tinned_Tuna> I can't start x, I've played with it too much, now X won't start at all
<shaantanu> while what amuses me is why wud u put a KVM in that ??
<Tinned_Tuna> lol
<Tinned_Tuna> switch between 2 machines :p
<orasis1> jrib, haha true
<shaantanu> Tinnes_Tuna : gimme ur system -> preferneces ->system resolution
<shaantanu> Tinnes_Tuna : while what amuses me is why wud u put a KVM in that ??
* Tinned_Tuna reboots to get his ugly 640x480, 60Hz desktop back
<orasis1> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox.exe" <-- I thought there was no need to have windows installed under WIne?
<Jivemonkey> i cant even get that much
<Rawplayer> anyone in here using ubuntu ?
<Jivemonkey> i just get a black screen
* Tinned_Tuna slaps Rawplayer
<Rawplayer> :p
<shaantanu> Rawplayer : we all r ubuntu users here
<mitrovarr> man, flushing the IP tables totally messed up networking on the remote machine.  It won't do anything networked anymore
<Tinned_Tuna> :)
<shaantanu> >:o
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: alwyasy check your default policy before doing that
<docta_v> mitrovarr: oops :(
<Tinned_Tuna> frack, even Grub's messed up with the KVM
<docta_v> should be able to reload the rules
<fredl> hi :)
<mitrovarr> oh well I dual boot anyway.  It's not like I have some uptime record to maintain
<docta_v> there's probably an init script
<docta_v> depending on what firewall app you're using if any
<mitrovarr> none known
<fredl> I'm having big problems with the ATI driver for xorg right now. Probably nothing new.... so I'm in text mode right now and somewhat limited....
<mitrovarr> hw firewall on the outside of this network
<herb> ok, i'm dual booting to xp and ubuntu now, and just installed my first app under linux, xchat....
<fredl> could somebody help me with instruction on converting to the Ubuntu ATI driver
<fredl> ?
<corpsefeeder> i had an old S3 Virge video card in this machine... it refused to change screen resolution. i found the solution was to remove the card, pound it into little pieces, douse it with petrol and set it alight. and replace it with another old card I had.
<orasis1> I have one last question - what is the difference in synaptic, of "mark for removal" or "mark for complete removal" ? - Does mark for removal only remove the program and leave the libraries it may have installed with it?
<mitrovarr> it's not even so important that I get this working, but it's just driving me NUTS that it won't
<mitrovarr> complete removal = deletes configuration files
<Tinned_Tuna> XServer failed to start :/
<Tinned_Tuna> I think I've fracked it
<orasis1> Fredl, ati driver is on by default if you have an ati card
<Tinned_Tuna> now here's my problem: "(EE) No devices detected"
<orasis1> If you want radeon, you edit your /etc/X11/corg.conf file and in the device section replace "ati" with "radeon" then press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<fredl> orasis1: Well I still had an xorg.conf with the fglrx driver in it, been on vacation and just dist-upgraded my system
<orasis1> oops xorg.conf even
<fredl> orasis1: and now it's COMPLETELY hosed, I had to disable gdm otherwise I can't even get into text mode
<mitrovarr> well upon reboot, pings work, networking works, but ssh still won't connect
<linux_user400354> i am trying to get the mplayer plugin for firefox to play a movie, but mplayer just says initiallizing and never plays the movie. has anyone else had this problem?
<airg> i have a usb printer. no matter if it is on or off, either when i boot or when i am logged in my desktop, if i connect it to any usb port, my system freezes. any ideas what could be causing this or what can i do to solve this problem?
<orasis1> Alright, so go into xorg.conf - scroll to the "device" section, and replace fglrx to "ati" or "radeon" and ctrl-alt-backspace (I would say radeon is the better choice, quicker 2d)
<fredl> orasis1: alright, let me try radeon. I've tried ATI before but that wouldn't work.
<intuosman> what apps that i can apt-get so i can run legacy linux X apps?
<fredl> orasis1: hang on.
<mitrovarr> anyone here successfully ssh to something in Xubuntu?
<Tinned_Tuna> mitrovarr: I set up a mate's PC with Xubuntu a while ago and checked it was online by ssh-ing to my server
<Tinned_Tuna> but other than that, no, lol
<Flannel> intuosman: er, 'legacy linux apps'?
<mitrovarr> Tinned_Tuna:  That's good, then I know that ssh isn't broken by default in xubuntu
<Tinned_Tuna> hehe :)
<Tinned_Tuna> can you ping the desired host?
<mitrovarr> yes
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: are you trying to use xubuntu as an ssh server?
<mitrovarr> no, a client (by proxy with FreeNX)
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: can you telnet to the port?
<mitrovarr> on other computers, yes.  On the client computer, no.
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: firewalling all turned off?
<mitrovarr> As far as I know.
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: iptables -t nat -vnL
<fredl> orasis1: okay, X came up now. Let me switch over there....
<mitrovarr> on client or server?
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: both :)
<orasis1> fred
<orasis1> remember that ATI, must be in little letters
<ninogan> Im looking for custom icons to change the look of folders and the likes. Does anyone know where i can find that for linux systems?
<orasis1> I dont know if you did it in capitals
<mitrovarr> was that a diagnostic or a fix?
<fredl> orasis1: ok I'm in X now. No I didn't use 'ati' now, I used 'radeon'
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: diagnostic
<mitrovarr> didn't return any useful data
<mitrovarr> on either
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: should give you all your NAT rules
<fredl> orasis1: so far it seems to work reasonably but I had the fglrx driver before and then X became unstable after a while.
<Cale> Hello, how much work is it to get reiser4 working in ubuntu dapper? Will I have to build my own kernel by hand for that, or is there a suitable package?
<mitrovarr> bbrazil:  Nat shouldn't be relevant, this is all taking place in a LAN
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: but nat rules could affect where the traffic is going
<orasis1> Fred, yeah I had the exact same problem a day ago - fglrx.. is quicker for like flash and the like.. but too buggy
<mitrovarr> <nods> but neither machine has any
<fredl> orasis1: so the 'radeon' driver is the opensource driver?
<orasis1> fred, yes
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: on the server nc -l -p 1234
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: theon on the client telnet server 1234
<orasis1> I have heard that it can be buggy also, if that happens to you .. I guess you need to return to "ati" - I have not had any problems so far, radeon is better then ati - its quicker
<orasis1> Anyways, breakfast time.. :D
<fredl> orasis1: okay than I've progressed further than before :) the opensource driver didn't use to recognize my card at all before. But then I used 'ati' instead of 'radeon'
<mitrovarr> timeout
<ninogan> Im looking for custom icons to change the look of folders and the likes. Does anyone know where i can find that for linux systems?
<orasis1> nino www.gnome-look.org
<fredl> so anybody know the difference between the 'ati' driver and the 'radeon' driver?
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: okay, run tcpdump on the server and try connecting from the client. Do you see incoming packets?
<ninogan> orasisl thanks
<Tinned_Tuna> urgh, frack it, I'll just reinstall it...
<mitrovarr> ugh, man, I gotta turn off the ping :-D
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: are these systems plugged into the same switch?
<mitrovarr> yes
<mitrovarr> I'm seeing packets in the dump
<cd_rom> oh man, synaptic failed to download packages from ubuntu archive
<cd_rom> any suggestions?
<mitrovarr> the ssh packets are here
<cd_rom> connection timed out
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: are syn+ack being sent back?
<cd_rom> how can i fix this?
<mitrovarr> not to the one that can't connect, yes to the other
<mitrovarr> I tried it with another and it did reply
<mitrovarr> it's not replying to the one that can't connect though
<mitrovarr> wow, really does sound like a firewall
<mefiX> hi! i'm having a problem with aptitude, during start does it take a looong time to initialize the packets! how can i speed up this?
<mitrovarr> any firewalls run on ubuntu without having to be manually turned on?
<Schalken> what would a gnome user typically use to access a public cvs?
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: no. syn+ack not being sent from the server is a server issue
<finalbeta> mitrovarr, no
<mitrovarr> I really don't understand why the server would work great with 192.168.0.3 and 192.168.0.2 but not .1
<finalbeta> Schalken, ./cvs
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: pings work fine in both directions?
<herb> ok, got flashplayer working now, can watch youtube and google videos...
<mitrovarr> yep
<abrocadabro> mitrovarr: what's route say on the client?
<Schalken> finalbeta: ...is that a program? how do i use "./cvs"?
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: so the current state is that pings work both ways. The client's SYNs are arriving but the SYN+ACKs aren't being snet?
<mitrovarr> bbrazil:  I think so.  I have trouble reading raw packets
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: the 'S' is syn, tcpdump shows acks as 'ack'
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: try tethereal, it's a bit easier to read
<mitrovarr> yep, it's sending but not getting replies
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: this is the tcpdump on the server?
<mitrovarr> yep
<mitrovarr> I see 192.168.0.1 trying to syn but no ack
<finalbeta> Schalken, yes, it's commandline.  cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@wxwindows.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/wxwindows login
<finalbeta> 
<finalbeta> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@wxwindows.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/wxwindows co -P modulename
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: on the server: iptables -vnL
<jake_> hi -- i'm really having trouble here; suddenly i can't log in at all.  when i type in my username and password at the kdm login screen it just goes black for a moment and then brings me back to kdm
<jake_> this happens with gdm too
<finalbeta> That should be enough to get a mudule from sourceforge, but you should be looking for a tutorial
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: Were you running tcpdump with '-i any' ?
<mitrovarr> no
<mitrovarr> should I/
<mitrovarr> I was running with -i eth9
<mitrovarr> err
<mitrovarr> eth0
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: yes, see if it's going out on a different interface
<mitrovarr> good idea that'll see if it's routing
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: it pings, so it should router unless you're doing crazy stuff
<Schalken> finalbeta: oh righto thanks. is there a gnome frontend for cvs?
<mitrovarr> I meant routing to a different interface
<mitrovarr> um, no acks
<mitrovarr> but -i any is REALLY hard to read, something is talking on loopback pretty hard
<hextor> hello everybody..
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: add port 22
<bbrazil> mitrovarr: that'll restrict it to anytihng with port 22
<hextor> i have an easy question (i think).. when you connect to irc, either through gaim or xchat, the irc server reflects your linux user. is there a way to change this?
<GTroy> uh-oh....I installed firefox-vlc-plugin after I installed totem-xine-plugin...anyone help?
<jrib> GTroy: can you remove one?
<robert_> blah, does anybody here have any experience editing /etc/magic?
<GTroy> I removed all of vlc
<GTroy> except the player
<bbrazil> hextor: yes. The answer is irssi is the change the 'username' setting
<GTroy> I get video and no sound
<herb> i need to just lurk, and not touch anything...  before i f*ck up this fresh install.....
<michael003> hextor: In XChat, it's in the Server List
<jrib> GTroy: in vlc?
<shaantanu> Gtroy : check out for the plugin called esd
<bbrazil> hextor: the other two have similar options iirc
<GTroy> in firefox
<herb> everything is so novel
<shaantanu> that is responsible for sound
<alk_> .o/
<GTroy> shaantanu....do I want it, or not?
<mitrovarr> syns are coming in, no acks are going out
<shaantanu> u want it
<GTroy> cool
<GTroy> thank you
<shaantanu> it is responsible for sound
<alk_> hello, I've got a wee problem perhaps someone can help
<shaantanu> u can get it in the unvierse repo i think
<alk_> I'm running ubuntu in vmware in xp
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mitrovarr> anyways, I have to go to sleep
<mitrovarr> this problem is driving me nuts but it's 4:30 am here
<alk_> at the terminal I can ping www.google.com
<alk_> but in firefox it won't connect
<alk_> (or any other webpage)
<herb> i ran Gentoo in VirtualPC and was just lost....  staring at a command line
<shaantanu> alk_ u running windows thru ubuntu using vmware ??
<alk_> ubuntu in vmware, vmware in windows
<mitrovarr> thanks for the help everyone!  I'll try running a livecd on the laptop tomorrow to make absolutely sure no errors on host, and maybe trying a different IP
<hextor> michael, bbrazil: i did that but still when i do a whois, the original user shows up
<Tinned_Tuna> I do most of my virtualization using Qemy
<Tinned_Tuna> *Qemu
<bbrazil> hextor: you have to restart your irc connection
<GTroy> shaantanu, I had a vlc esd plugin
<shaantanu> still u dont have any sound ??
<alk_> shaantanu; ubuntu in vmware, vmware in windows
<GTroy> lemme try
<shaantanu> just a sec alk
<shaantanu> alk , did u try booting in ubuntu and connecting from there and not thru vmware ??
<fran> ola
<GTroy> shaantanu, doesn't seem like I've got any sound
<fran> sois ingleses nop?
<herb> i can run DamnSmallLinux from a usb drive inside of Windows using Qemy, but can't boot to it, even with a bootfloppy
<shaantanu> if u cant connect in plain ubuntu , it might be a prob with ur config in ubuntu
<fran> ola?
<alk_> shaantanu; I've just tried telnetting to www.google.com on port 80, won't connect
<fran> zoigberg
<alk_> but I can ping
<shaantanu> gtroy do u have any sound in any other app like xmmms player ??
<fran> ijos de puta
<GTroy> hold on
<Tinned_Tuna> herb, what did you try to boot?
<shaantanu> see alk i want u to restart ur comp and u login to ubuntu without using vmware
<Tinned_Tuna> because you have to get the different versions to different things
<shaantanu> now temme still can u or can u not browse using firfox
<alk_> windows firewall
<alk_> :)
<shaantanu> Thats it !!
<Tinned_Tuna> e.g. you can't boot the embedded version from a CD with no host OS
<shaantanu> so u found a work arnd
<herb> i updated my BIOS and wanted to see if USB devices were in my boot sequence
<alk_> shaantanu; thanks for the help
<shaantanu> u r welcome
<GTroy> shaantanu, no sound from rthymbox
<shaantanu> then its ur sound which is at problem and not the esd plugin
<herb> sorry,,  I tried to boot MyDSL embedded....
<Inferus> Hi all
<shaantanu> click on ur sound icon in ur system tray .. right click
<Inferus> im trying to set up software RAID using ubuntu
<kaffeewoller> hi
<shaantanu> click on prefences
<Inferus> but im struggling, I have erased both disks, and created on the first one a ext3 partition and a swap space and the second a raid partition, are they supposed to both be raid partitions?
<soundray> I am trying to wake up my laptop via Wake-On-Lan. It works when it is turned off, but doesn't wake up when it's suspended. Any hints?
<kaffeewoller> can someone tell me how to change the width of metacity'
<GTroy> what am I looking for?
<kaffeewoller> s vertical borders?
<shaantanu> choose alsa mixer
<GTroy> switch from alsa?
<shaantanu> switch to alsa
<GTroy> it is on alsa...
<GTroy> hmm weird
<shaantanu> I think u must have ur sound card listed in the list
<hextor> hmm i mean
<soundray> Inferus: you are trying to make a raid from just one disk?
<GTroy> shaantanu I pulled it out
<kaffeewoller> actually, i would like metacity without vertical borders.
<shaantanu> there may be more then one entries with (alsa mixer) in the name
<kaffeewoller> is this possible?
<shaantanu> gtroy . u mean it works now ??
<GTroy> nope
<EmxBA> aaah
<chopchop_> how can i disable the beep sound in terminal, im using xubuntu with xterm
<GTroy> nothing
<intuosman> ls
<EmxBA> irssi is cool :D
<intuosman> hello,
<jrib> kaffeewoller: I think that may be configurable in your theme, but I am not sure
<Inferus> soundray no
<Inferus> i have two hdd's
<Inferus> both are 80gb#
<Inferus> i want to make a RAID1 array
<shaantanu> what all can u find in that preferences list
<thoreauputic> chopchop_: xset -b off
<kaffeewoller> jrib: is there some howto on themeing?
<GTroy> dammnit, I have sound
<jrib> kaffeewoller: there is one on art.gnome.org
<Subhuman> Inferus, you have a RAID controller yeah?
<thoreauputic> chopchop_: sorry , xset b off ( no -)
<shaantanu> yaa
<intuosman> anyone here got an idea about some packages needed to be installed to run legacy linux X apps smoothly without core dumps?
<GTroy> you got it shaantanu
<GTroy> thanks!
<shaantanu> fiddling arnd there works just fine
<michael003> chopchop_: Or, right click, Edit Current Profile, untick Terminal Bell
<Inferus> im doing software raid Subhuman
<GTroy> simple enough
<shaantanu> u r welcome
<kaffeewoller> jrib: ill have a look
<GTroy> I'll try to remember that if someone has the same problme
<chopchop_> thanks guys
<shaantanu> even i was struggling wid the same prob earlier
<hextor> lets try again, more precise; ... when you connect to irc, either through gaim or xchat, the irc server reflects your linux user on the stuff it places under a whois. that means user@xxxx.sever,net. Is there a way to change this? It did not do so in windows.
<thoreauputic> michael003: he's using xterm :)
<zugu> hi all
<shaantanu> thats the spirit of ubuntu
<michael003> Oh, whoops! :$
<thoreauputic> :)
<zugu> how do I set up a java applet to use ESS?
<michael003> That's what happens when you don't read properly...
<jrib> kaffeewoller: yeah I just found something that looks promising in a theme: it's in metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml in the theme I use.  The line reads: <distance name="left_width" value="5"/>
<soundray> Inferus: you have to dedicate both disks to do RAID.
<shaantanu> long live the spirit of ubuntu
<Inferus> ok
<chopchop_> thoreauputic: is that autosttart every time i start ubuntu?
<Inferus> i have done that soundray and it still goes wrong
<Inferus> created logical volumes as type RAID ?
<thoreauputic> chopchop_: no
<Obst> Hi guys
<shaantanu> #############anybody knows how to connect my pocket PC having windows CE 2003 to ubuntu ########################
<soundray> Inferus: you said you created a root and a swap partition. Are those inside the RAID?
<thoreauputic> chopchop_: if you are using xfce you can set it in the autostart dir for xfce I think
<Inferus> soundray: i havent got a clue what im doing
<docta_v> shaantanu: connect to do what?
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: don't spam please
<shaantanu> synchronize
<Obst> im about to install ubuntu with debootstrap on my server, now i need to run base-config, where can i find it?
<Inferus> want to go priv, as I can't follow the channel
<soundray> Inferus: there are some good howto's around... hold on, let me give you a URL
<shaantanu> i m not spamming
<docta_v> your outlook or do you want to transfer files?
<shaantanu> transfer files
<Inferus> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html seems to do what i want soundray
<docta_v> use samba under ubuntu
<soundray> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html ; Inferus
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: well drop the ########## then ;)
<Inferus> ty
<shaantanu> why does it bother u
<chopchop_> ok, thnks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<shaantanu> docta gimme some link
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<soundray> shaantanu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<Obst> where is base-config located?
<Obst> please help :>
<shaantanu> k thanx
<soundray> shaantanu: and don't say you're not spamming when you're using obvious spam tactics
<shaantanu> ok fine ... it will be spam when i do it repeatadly , thats just an attention grabber
<soundray> Can anyone help me with wakeonlan? The ethtool setting that enables remote wakeup doesn't survive suspending to RAM.
<IRCMonkeyX> is it only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, to use kde desktop ? if so why do they build new version,? in fact it is easy to get kde with one command from ubuntu, if am not wrong ?
<shaantanu> and what will be the command munkey ??
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: it's an organizational thing. Different groups of people look after ubuntu and kubuntu (and edubuntu and xubuntu)
<jrib> IRCMonkeyX: kubuntu is ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed instead of ubuntu-desktop, so you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package to get kde
<IRCMonkeyX> kubuntu desktop doesnt equal kde, ? does it have more things ?
<Netcad> hi was transfering my website from one server to another server. it was uploading. but it is not completely uploaded. file name is ".pureftpd-upload.44d7c47c.15.b7e.904a01aa"  . Can i repair this file?
<jrib> IRCMonkeyX: well kubuntu-desktop bring sin all of the kde apps that are default in kubuntu
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: the kubuntu-desktop packages depends on the KDE core as well as a load of KDE applications and utilities
<shaantanu> hey soundray
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: try 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop'
<shaantanu> the link u gave me describes syncCE and multiSync
<IRCMonkeyX> is there any difference between, to get kde from ubuntu and to install kubuntu from zero ?
<shaantanu> i want acsync
<shaantanu> *actsync
<soundray> shaantanu: never heard.
<shaantanu> activesync
<shaantanu> the latest synch tech in windows CE 2003
<patpond> wow, there's a lot of users on here
<IRCMonkeyX> soundray: i tried the command, it gave many things ?
<soundray> shaantanu: synce in Linux emulates what ActiveSync does in Windows.
<shaantanu> ok ... lemme try then
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: it's a list of packages that kubuntu-desktop depends on, so you know what it would install.
<IRCMonkeyX> soundray: is there any difference between, to get kde from ubuntu and to install kubuntu from zero ?
<shaantanu> what is multisync BTW ??
<patpond> anybody got time to help a n00b out?
<todd> IRCMonkeyX: what are you asking?
<todd> patpond: depends on what the prob is.
<soundray> shaantanu: look at the description in apt-cache show multisync
<shaantanu> all are n00bs here patpond temme
<IRCMonkeyX> soundray: i mean after getting kde in ubuntu, will i be kubuntu user ?
<shaantanu> ok soundray
<nrdb> Hi I have just added a second ethernet card to my computer (its eth1), I need find out which pci card this is, as there are two ethernet cards how do I find out which one is the new one (i.e. is used for eth1).
<todd> I'm wanting to know whether or not I can run two WM at once (GNOME, and KDE, or Gnome and XCFE ect) ...
<patpond> my video resolution with ubuntu... :s... I installed it on VMWare and it looks weird... :(
<hextor> yes u can
<shaantanu> nrdb : lspci
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: yes, if you install kubuntu-desktop, it will be very similar to a kubuntu install from scratch
<IRCMonkeyX> todd: is there any difference between, to get kde from ubuntu and to install kubuntu from zero ? i try to mean , finally will i have same system in both ways ?
<hextor> i have gnome and xfce
<todd> Well, I have a laptop at home that I installed Ubuntu onto. It has the Gnome WM as default.
<nrdb> shaantanu: I know about lspci is there any way of knowing which card is eth1?
<IRCMonkeyX> soundray: but not exactly kubuntu ? do i understand right ?
<shaantanu> both are same make ??
<todd> I just downloaded the kubuntu relase (the latest) and installed it fresh on this other laptop.
<hextor> REPOST: when you connect to irc, either through gaim or xchat, the irc server reflects your linux user on the stuff it places under a whois. that means user@xxxx.sever,net. Is there a way to change this? It did not do so in windows.
<nrdb> shaantanu: no but I don't know what the orginal one was.
<todd> Everything running a lot smoother, and I like KDE a lot more than I like Gnome because it has more options for displaying files ... and more control over window behavior and desktops.
<todd> .. but basically they are the same system.
<shaantanu> then in lspci , u can identify , the original
<todd> Just ... different ways of interacting with it.
<shaantanu> and the remaining will be the new one
<todd> Nothing in the system realy changes
<todd> you're just getting a new WM.
<patpond> could someone possible PM me?
<nrdb> shaantanu: I found the answer ifconfig tells what interrupt is used by each interface, and lspci tells which interrupt is used for each card.
<soundray> IRCMonkeyX: if you want kubuntu, you can go either way: install kubuntu, or install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu. The two installations won't be exactly the same, but the difference won't be noticeable.
<shaantanu> ok gr8
<shaantanu> even i know something new now
<IRCMonkeyX> soundray: got it, thanx
<todd> shaantanu: what did you use before linux?
<todd> windows?
<shaantanu> nope
<shaantanu> solaris
<soundray> nrdb: that's cool. When I was in this situation, I found out by trial and error ;)
<shaantanu> windows is too costly here in germany
<Gnonthgol> I need "Blender" from 5.10, can anyone help me out?
<todd> Ah, I have never used a Solaris box before.
<shaantanu> BTW y do u ask ??
<soundray> Gnonthgol: versions back to 2.37a are in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/blender/
<Gnonthgol> soundray: Thanks
<todd> I ... dunno. Was just wondering. I was going to say that you might be more comfortable with KDE coming from Windows, you're presented with a lot more options, and Gnome is kinda frustrating because you try to find features that just arent there. Annoying. But thats kinda biased. Can make gnome the way I want it would just require more work than its worth at this point.
<todd> I want ... to get XGL/compiz ..working, lol whenever its not a damn beta.
<docta_v> i ultimately switched off kde because it looks too much like windows
<tomcatt> !ubotu bluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu bluetooth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KristianDK> Hello
<loco_gr> !ubotu xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KristianDK> How do i install the ubuntu server?
<IRCMonkeyX> ! python > ircmonkeyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<docta_v> there's probably a way to customize it to look less like windows
<KristianDK> !uboto Ubuntu Server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto Ubuntu Server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KristianDK> !uboto server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> tomcatt: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<soundray> Can you all stop sending malformed commands to ubotu please
<loco_gr> !ubotu XGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu XGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KristianDK> ok
<KristianDK> How do i install the ubuntu server ?
<soundray> !tell loco_gr about xgl
<intuosman> hello, can someone point me to a guide on how to remove IPV6 in dapper cleanly?
<soundray> KristianDK: boot to the first prompt, then read the help screens (F keys)
<KristianDK> ok, it cant be done once installed ? :P
<intuosman> guide to removing IPV6 in dapper. anyone? :)
<livingdaylig> is there a new version of dapper, i hear?
<patpond> should I just read the forums... :/
<soundray> KristianDK: server is a reduced installation. What do you want to use your machine for?
<CheetahMk2> When I move my mouse over anything, the mouse 'snaps' to nearly everything! Even if I am passing by a button, it's like a gravity well and sucks my mouse pointer right in
<jrib> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<CheetahMk2> How do I turn that off?
<intuosman> new version of dapper? i believe it's just "sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade" away
<intuosman> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> livingdaylig: there is a maintenance release. If you've kept up with the updates, there is nothing else you need to do.
<ninogan> guys when i try to edit files or move files to directories in the filesystem folders it says im not root :/ how can i get the correct authority to be able to do this?
<KristianDK> ninogan: put "sudo" in front of the command
<KristianDK> ninogan: e.g. sudo gedit
<ninogan> KristianDK yeah but if i want to do it outside the terminal?
<KristianDK> ninogan: Do you mean, to right click and choose "run as root" (or something like) ?
<xopher> ninogan, gksu or gksudo
<erUSUL> ninogan: sudo
<soundray> ninogan: you can run 'gksudo nautilus'
<erUSUL> !sudo > ninogan
<tomcatt> soundray:  thanks for the link, man  :)
<soundray> tomcatt: glad it helped
<ninogan> thanks alot guys :)
<linux_user400354> is it possible to burn wma music in ubuntu?
<Whitefang> hi.
<stevejesus> morning all
<Whitefang> what do i need to do to get my boot loader to load ubuntu again? i reinstalled windows and everythign sucks now
<soundray> !tell Whitefang about grub
<hextor> run GRUP
<hextor> GRUB
<Whitefang> how, all i can do is boot windows
<hextor> with the alternate CD
<soundray> hextor: read the link that ubotu sent you
<soundray> Whitefang: : read the link that ubotu sent you
<soundray> sorry hextor
<hextor> no problem
<dadu> hai
<Whitefang> thanks
<andi5> hi... i cannot start evolution anymore (firefox barked too, but i update to bon echo), it writes "evolution-smime-WARNING **: Failed all methods for initializing NSS" to the terminal and crashes. any idea what this might be? thanks in advance!
<stevejesus> for some reason ALSA has no default sound card defined
<stevejesus> my sound works great in most programs, but wont work with alsa mixer and numerous emulators
<Inferus> soundray: i've figured out software raiding now =] 
<Inferus> its quite easy really!
<jimcooncat> looking for a cli program that will look up an action based on the "file" command
<soundray> Inferus: well done. Have you looked at the downside, too?
<stevejesus> anyone have any alsa problems like htat?
<soundray> jimcooncat: like gnome-open ?
<Whitefang> heh, i think i might just completely reinstall ubuntu lol
<Inferus> soundray what do you mean, downside?
<orasis1> Is anyone comfortable with XFCE?
<Inferus> having half the disc space? :D
<robert_> hm, does anybody have experience with editing /etc/magic?
<Whitefang> i don't really have anything on my old installation i need
<soundray> Inferus: disadvantages and risks
<Inferus> like what?
<jimcooncat> soundray, I don't know that package, I just want to open an appropriate editor based on filetype
<stevejesus> i cant load timidity as a sound server st boot even, because no default sound card is defined in alsa's config's i guess.  however midi works great using mozplugger to load timidity.
<orasis1> What files do I save if I wish to make a CD-R backup of my setup/panel etc?
<Whitefang> one question though, has anyone got ventrilo working with wine?
<soundray> jimcooncat: it's not a package
<orasis1> I cannot get anything working with WINE it keeps telling me something about LC:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32 - even though the Wine website says I do "not" need to have windows installed to use it..
<J_P> mornig all
<stevejesus> hi J_P
<todd> I was suprised i actually got wine working today
<jimcooncat> soundray, I think so, but this is for use on a server, not gnome
<todd> fresh install though
<todd> lol latest version of wine.
<stevejesus> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'Audio'
<stevejesus> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<stevejesus> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<stevejesus> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<stevejesus> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<stevejesus> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<stevejesus> ALSA lib conf.c:3962:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<stevejesus> ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<stevejesus> Can't open pcm device 'default'.
<todd> I did it with the automatix script.
<stevejesus> Couldn't open ALSA pcm device (`s')
<jrib> !paste > stevejesus
<soundray> stevejesus: stop!
<stevejesus> sorry
<stevejesus> wont do it gain
<zugu> doe anyone know how do I set up a java applet to use ESS?
<Inferus> soundray whats wrong with software RAID ?
<jimcooncat> I'll go hunting on bash scripting sites, this must be common
<soundray> jimcooncat: yes, I think you need to write your own bash script for that. Try the ABS guide (Advanced Bash Scripting)
<darkowl> Hello
<jimcooncat> ty, soundray
<soundray> Inferus: you're doing mirroring, correct?
<darkowl> i have a problem... i installed ubuntu server version and set up my connection and its working, but when i run sudo apt-get link2 it doesnt find the package and when i run sudo apt-get install irssi it asks me for cd-rom...what is wrong with it ?
<orasis1> irc.freenode.net <-- is that the addy of this server?
<jrib> darkowl: comment the cdrom repo from /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> darkowl: there is no link2 package
<darkowl> <jrib> ok,ill go and try that...tnx
<darkowl> <soundray> links2
<kingman> Hi,Everyone. I can't use qemu with tun/tap with Ubuntu Dapper.I am tried more time,tun/tap also can't running.When I  use user-net all works very fine.I know Ubuntu Dapper supported tun/tap.I am use "modprobe tun" loaded tun,I can finded tun in /dev/net/tun and use lsmod | grep 'tun' yet can see it.I created qemu-ifup file,qemu-ifup is content:#!/bin/sh;sudo /sbin/ifconfig $1 192.168.0.20.I am use "qemu -hda ./archlinux -net nic -net tun" start qemu with r
<jrib> darkowl: you'll need universe for links2
<zugu> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<jrib> !universe > darkowl
<darkowl> <jrib> i know what universe is
<darkowl> OK,tnx guys...im going to try that...tnx
<jrib> darsha: np
<CorpseFeeder> i'm back
<soundray> Which package installs the Multimedia Systems Selector config item please?
<jrib> soundray: gnome-media
<RamiKassab> hey guys i've installer mplayer and mozilla-mplayer but still can't stream wmv video on the net off of sites, is there anything I'm still missing?
<jrib> soundray: cli command is gstreamer-properties, it no longer shows up on my menu
<RamiKassab> is there a setting I need to change within firefox to set the default media player for streaming video?
<soundray> jrib: thank you
<zugu> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Ng> jrib: it's hidden by default
<CorpseFeeder> i just installed QTParted.. when I run it from the applications menu I get an error window - "No device found. Maybe you're not using root user?" - how do I fix this?
<orasis1> Rami, go to your file manger, right click - change default program
<XplOzIon> how can i check a folder size from terminal?
<Ng> XplOzIon: du -sh /path/to/some/folder
<orasis1> Rami, and then you may have to set some up manually within your browser if it happens to fail for some reason
<XplOzIon> Ng, thanks ;)
<RamiKassab> orasis1: do you know how to do this within firefox?
<jrib> RamiKassab: just install only the plugin you want to use and remove any others you have installed
<orasis1> If I download new XFCE themes, where do I put them?
<RamiKassab> jrib: ok I tried opening a wmv file with mplayer and now it says I'm missing the codecs but I heard sound
<RamiKassab> jrib: is there a codec pack for w32 codecs?
<jrib> !w32codecs > RamiKassab
<M3G4crux> has anyone installed ieee80211 on kernel 2.6.17?
<CorpseFeeder> how do i make this qtparted work?
<whoppix> heya all :) i would like to know why the package "nvidia-settings" is conflicting with "nvidia-glx"? this seems wrong to me, is that a known bug or something?
<soundray> M3G4crux: you should probably ask this in #ubuntu+1
<M3G4crux> ubuntu+1?
<M3G4crux> ok
<soundray> M3G4crux: the channel where edgy is discussed
<soundray> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<M3G4crux> hmmm I have dapper
<not-a-bot> hello, I'm looking for a lightweight gnome bittorrent client that remembers downloadsessions and minimizes into an icon for dapper
<soundray> M3G4crux: but 2.6.17 is an edgy kernel
<lostinc> Is there a way to find out what kind of file system my HD is using?
<M3G4crux> and I installed it on my own without packages
<not-a-bot> I like freeloader, but it doesn't remeber my downloads ...
<M3G4crux> ok, I will ask there, thank you soundray :)
<whoppix> lostinc, fdisk should display the file system type
<soundray> lostinc: if it's mounted, just enter 'mount'
<lostinc> okay thank you
<VoX> are there any vnc-over-ssh how-to's?
<jrib> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<M3G4crux> has anyone successfully installed Xgl with an nvidia quadro 2500?
<jrib> VoX: that's not it, one sec let me find it
<soundray> VoX: check out the -tunnel option and the faq in /usr/share/doc/vnc-common
<hextor> btw question, how to partition a new USB stick from linux?
<whoppix> hm, nobody has any idea about why nvidia-settings is conflicting with nvidia-glx?
<lostinc> When I run fdisk on hda1 it reports "Unable to open /dev/hda1"
<jrib> whoppix: you don't need it in dapper anymore
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to make QTParted work? it just tells me it can't find any devices and that i'm not root user?
<jrib> whoppix: nvidia-settings that is
<soundray> hextor: System-Administration-Disks
<soundray> lostinc: run sudo fdisk
<Oni-Dracula> question: why would anyone want to refer to themselves as a linux distribution?
<whoppix> jrib, uhm im not sure i understand.. you mean nvidia-settings is integrated in nvidia-glx or something?
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: run gksudo qtparted
<jrib> whoppix: yeah, that's what I meant
<Oni-Dracula> that'd be like me changing my name to Ubuntu
<alex116> whats my default cups username and password?
<whoppix> jrib, ah, i just recognized that i have the binary nvidia-settings in my path :) thx for the help :)
<Cale> Does anyone have any recommendations for getting reiser4 to work with dapper? (Disclaimer: I haven't yet installed dapper, but that'll be one of the first things I'll need, since my other drive is reiser4)
<soundray> Oni-Dracula: is that an Ubuntu support question?
<jrib> VoX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH that's what I was looking for
<Oni-Dracula> soundray: no, but relative to this chat room :)
<Oni-Dracula> heres a support question: which repo do I need for x-chat 2.6.6?
<lostinc> Is there a large difference between Rieser filesystem or EXT3?
<VoX> jrib: doesnt quite cover it
<orasis1> Is there anyway to change your fonts in GAIM?
<soundray> Oni-Dracula: it isn't in any dapper repos
<Oni-Dracula> soundray, that's poopy
<VoX> i need to ssh from a linux box, through a firewall(easy enough to modify) to a windows desktop
<orasis1> nevermind..
<soundray> !timetable >Oni-Dracula
<alex116> if I try to change settings in http://localhost:631/ it asks me for a password, but root/****** doesn't work :(
<soundray> lostinc: stick with ext3, unless you have a *very* good reason to want reiser.
<hextor> duuh that was easy
<hextor> and how to run a program under another user? is that possible?
<Cale> lostinc: I've actually been reasonably happy with both. Apparently reiser4 has rather favourable performance, but I haven't really driven it into the ground. I've heard of people with latency problems, but I haven't had any.
<soundray> hextor: sudo su - otheruser program
<jrib> VoX: oh, not sure how to set that up on windows.  Maybe someone else knows
<lostinc> I am using the drive as a backup drive
<hextor> including the - ?
<soundray> hextor: yes
<soundray> hextor: it ensures that your using the user's environment variables
<soundray> s/your/you're/
<orasis1> Hextor, yes you can always run them from terminal - or change users
<soundray> I hate it when that happens
<muro> hello, can someone help me to set the "win" key to be a modifier? It only works as a single key. I didn't find anything on google :-(
<jrib> alex116: use system > administration > printing instead.  If you really need the web interface, read the bottom of: /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<soundray> VoX: you may need to install sshd under Cygwin in Windows
<Cale> but yeah, I'm going to need reiser4 to work, since that's what my second disk is formatted as, and I'm not about to move everything off it to reformat it :)
<anabain> anybody with nforce6150/430 has managed to get ethernet connection? I've tried last nvidia driver (script sh NFORCE-foo) but it doesn't work
<shaantanu> I have ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper drake installed on my system . Can anyone temme how do I get KDE instead of GNOME also I wud like to know how do i switch to and fro ....
<due> shaantanu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RamiKassab> jrib: ok I installed the w32 codecs and the files work fine with I play one through the file explorer but when I attempt to stream something through firefox it says (no image)
<alex116> jrib I want to share the printer over the network i couldn't find anything in the printing window that would allow me to share
<jrib> !kde > shaantanu
<due> !kde > due
<shaantanu> on the the terminal ??
<soundray> shaantanu: for switching, select the option in gdm or kdm (the login window)
<Cale> shaantanu: yes, or install that package with Synaptic
<anabain> apparently, the eth0 interface is up, but then any ping to another pc in the lan outputs: host unreachable
<shaantanu> ok
<soundray> alex116: you will need samba for that
<soundray> !tell alex116 about samba
<ompaul> shaantanu, you can do it in synaptic also (system administartion synaptic package manager) and the switch is done from the login screen on the bottom left
<jrib> RamiKassab: are you sure that mplayer-plugin is trying to play the file, not some other player?  You can check what plugins firefox is using by enter "about:plugins" in the address bar
<alex116> soundray can't you do it with cups without samba?
<hextor> hmm id didnt seem to work though
<orasis1> Is there any other way in Linux to list processes by CPU usage.. other then "ps -e -o pcpu,cpu,nice,state,cputime,args --sort pcpu | sed '/^ 0.0 /d'" ??
<hextor> it said cannot open display
<shaantanu> thanx everyone :)
<hextor> hector@hexhost:~$ sudo su - comp xchat-gnome
<hextor> Password:
<hextor> cannot open display: (null)
<hextor> Run 'xchat-gnome --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<soundray> alex116: not for Windows clients
<anabain> btw, how can I compile forcedeth? is there any modconf utility in ubuntu?
<Cale> orasis1: hehe, I usually just run top if I'm in a hurry to see what's using CPU
<soundray> orasis1: 'alias myps="ps -e -o pcpu,cpu,nice,state,cputime,args --sort pcpu | sed '/^ 0.0 /d"', from then on you can just do myps
<whoppix> hextor, xchat cant open your display because the user comp dont have permissions to your display
<hextor> ohh and how do i do that?
<jrib> hextor: and you $DISPLAY variable is probably empty too
<whoppix> hextor, im not sure how to do that, but you have to copy your "magic cookie" or something like that from your home to the home of "comp"
<soundray> hextor: probably easier to do 'ssh -X comp@localhost xchat-gnome'
<whoppix> and $DISPLAY must be correctly too
<Cale> yeah, it's way easier to just let ssh take care of X forwarding
<soundray> hextor: that would save all the $DISPLAY and cookie stuff. You need to apt-get install ssh
<Cale> If you really care, I could probably work out how to actually copy your auth across, but it's kind of a pain
<Cale> so at the end of the day, you'd probably still want to use ssh :)
<soundray> Cale: maybe just to a 'xhost +localhost' first?
<ompaul> hextor, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ompaul> hextor, then you can ssh into your own machine ;-)
<Cale> oh, on the same machine?
<RamiKassab> jrib: ok it seems there are other plugins, vlc, realplayer, etc. since I may need some of those, is there just a way to set the default for wmv files in firefox?
<sorush20> hi, how do I play back .vob files?
<bimberi> hextor: gksu -u comp xchat-gnome
<sorush20> !vob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cale> nevermind then :)
<rixxon> does the livecd use grub aswell? i mean i want to try to boot with the noacpi option. or is this set automatically with "failsafe" (whatever it is called)?
<jrib> RamiKassab: mplayer plays everything for me, realmedia files included.  All you really need is mplayer with w32codecs and flash
<Cale> Somehow I missed the start of that and figured he was trying to run stuff from another box :)
<RamiKassab> jrib: ok so just try removing the vlc plugin then?
<hextor> alright will give it a try
<jrib> RamiKassab: I don't know of a way to actually choose which one firefox prefers, so yes that is what I would do, remove the vlc plugin
<Cale> but I guess it would work :)
<RamiKassab> jrib: do you know the name apt-get knows the vlc plugin as so I can remove it?
<hextor> btw on the partitions front, i can see the usb stick, without partition but both buttons are shaded
<jrib> RamiKassab: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<soundray> Cale: no, xhost +localhost doesn't do it...
<flo> hi, i installed compiz and xgl. is it also possible to change the window border, especially the minimize, maximize and close buttons?
<alex116> my resolv.conf is resetting to 192.168.1.1 every 5 minutes what's causing that and what can I do about it?
<RamiKassab> jrib: ok thanks, I'll remove it then try
<mp_> what is a good tool for uncompressing .ace files?
<thoreauputic> alex116: a guess would be dhcp from your router
<jrib> soundray: $DISPLAY is set as well?  All I do is run xhost +localhost and then set $DISPLAY
<jrib> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-3 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<snowblink> alex116, dhcp? You need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<soundray> alex116: your DHCP server is probably the reason. You need to set a longer lease time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anabain> does anybody have nforce6150/430
<malefactor> Guys, does anyone remember the hex value to use in "int" opcode (assembly) to finsih the program execution (for Win32)?
<alex116> I set it to manual configuration
<alex116> I set the dns but it it keeps resetting
<anabain> is there any modconf utility in ubuntu, please?
<soundray> jrib: yes, it's set, still doesn't work. Never mind, xhost +'ing is deprecated anyway, isn't it?
<jrib> soundray: oh really, do you know what is preferred?
<flo> is it possible to change the window border with xgl and compiz installed?
<finalbeta> Does this exist? I have a NAS system (own build) and desktops. I want one folder on the desktop to be monitored and when a file changed it needs to be synced right away with the nas system, so the NAS always has an identical folder
<soundray> jrib: X forwarding through ssh is reasonably safe. Other than that, I don't know
<finalbeta> Sort of like real time backup
<jrib> soundray: does  xhost +local:  work?  I assumed it was equivalent to localhost
<ompaul> ** going to unban a large group
<prometoys> could somebody give me a hint, which package is responsible for the OSD in GNOME?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@static-67-62-7-234.t1.cavtel.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops *!magnus@*.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops *!arthur@ip24-252-*.om.om.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!jadams@rrcs-24-227-*.se.biz.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops *!kitty@pool-71-162-*.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*oddo@c-67-175-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!mixx@d60-65-*.col.wideopenwest.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!lakcaj@toronto-HSE-ppp*.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-ops *!secleint@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops *!w32@c-71-193-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@83.230.207.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip70-171-63-*.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@1-1-3-3c.ox.mlm.bostream.se *!*thomas@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@66.111.62.17*!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb samuel_!samuel@*interbusiness.it!#ubuntu-it *!*@ip-69-10-108-80.cableaz.net!#ubuntu-ops Saquena!*@*]  by ompaul
<soundray> jrib: yes! that works
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<prometoys> damn, CTRL+W has a complete different meaning in xchat comparing to the bash
<soundray> prometoys: what do you mean by OSD?
<prometoys> http://www.prometoys.net/downloads/osd-eject.png
<prometoys> when you push volume level up/down and mute
<prometoys> and eject
<ych> ok, I've got a problem here... I switched to ubuntu recently, and my sound quality has drastically decreased... with a lot of songs, when i play them it sounds really bad, like when you have the volume turned up way too high on crappy laptop speakers, and it gets all fuzzy, except the thing is if i play the same song on windows at the same volume it sounds great...... anyone know this problem?
<lilbit> I was using synaptic to run updates, and I interrupted it by shutting down my machine, and now after a few reboots, the syaptic process appears to be hung up, I am wondering how you kill such process?
<prometoys> ych: what hardware do you use?
<ych> onboard sound
<ych> realtek thingy
<ych> on my asus mobo
<thoreauputic> lilbit: you might have to run  sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<prometoys> lilbit: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ych> i know people say they sound crappy, but it was better on windows
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> prometoys: your's is right
<thoreauputic> *yours
<RamiKassab> jrib: all works now, I appreciate the help. Perhaps you may be able to help me with a couple more things
<lilbit> ok, will try that, so is that like running update in reverse?
<soundray> lilbit: no, it's finishing of left over config tasks
<soundray> *off
<thoreauputic> lilbit: no, it's a desperate attempt to fix a broken dpkg ;)
<jrib> RamiKassab: sure, just ask the channel, and if I can help, I'll try
<prometoys> ych: try alsamixer
<soundray> thoreauputic: spin doctor ;)
<thoreauputic> lilbit: in general, interrupting synaptic/apt/dpkg is A Bad Move (TM)
<orasis1> Does anyone use Azereus for their BIt Torrent client?
<ych> ok
<ompaul> ych, there are several things you can do there - as far as I can figure out you get more access to the sound card under linux try lowering the volume a little (~90% in the player and the onscreen volume ~50% and then use your external volume control to where you want it to be and back it up with the "system volume"
<prometoys> ych: I have a apple and it has a weird DRC-Level. Maybe you have something similiar
<thoreauputic> soundray: well, it's kind of half true, yeah :)
<lilbit> thoreauputic, ok, now I know, thanks
<ych> can you apt-get it?
<thoreauputic> lilbit: :)
<orasis1> I do not understand why Synaptic installs mozilla browser, when it installs Azeurus.. :s
<RamiKassab> I am running ubuntu on a laptop and the keyboard has volume controls on it that allow me to turn the volume up and down but ubuntu seperates headphones and master but when I have external speakers/headphones connected, the keyboard volume controls only change the master, which doesn't affect the volume level of external devices, is there a way to link master and headphones in ubuntu or select which of the two the keyboard
<RamiKassab>  volume controls will change?
<orasis1> Anyone know why?
<prometoys> soundray: do you now know what I mean with OSD?
<ompaul> orasis1, that would be a dependancy it wants it there because the inital packing person felt it should be there for some reason
<ompaul> orasis1, packing/packaging
<soundray> prometoys: yes, I do, but I don't have an answer for you, sorry.
<ompaul> prometoys, I think you are used to kde is that right?
<hextor> shh worked. thanks guyz
<prometoys> ompaul: no ;) I use gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> prometoys, just the desktop reminded me of kde
<shaantan1> hey guys whener i boot into ubunutu I get a message saying no FSINFO sector not automatically creating it ....
<prometoys> ompaul: yeah, i played with the panel
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@201.141.121.156 *!*@ip68-8-213-224.sd.sd.cox.net *!*@201.216.242.253]  by gnomefreak
<ych> ok, i have system volume at 50 and player at 90, but it still does it
<shaantan1> this I get when the system is checking all the filesystems
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ych> what is DRC?
<shaantan1> I have some disks in FAT32 and some in NTFS
<shaantan1> somebody plz help me out
<ompaul> !ntfs > shaantan1
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lilbit> running sudo dpkg --configure -a did the trick, thanks all of you for your help
<shaantan1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ompaul> shaantan1, the bot send you a message
<prometoys> ych: Ignore DRC if you didn't have it, maybe a special apple hardware case
<ompaul> shaantan1, in fact that message
<orasis1> Does anyone know how to install XFCE/GTK themes?
<ompaul> orasis1, #xubuntu should be useful there
<shaantan1> ompaul ... actually everything works fine ... and i m able to see all the partitions when ubuntu finally starts
<thoreauputic> orasis1: a start is install gnome-art and gnome-themes-extras
<ych> well i believe its not hardware, since win played fine on this machine
<ych> driver if anything
<ych> but you'd think if sound is playing, the driver is there
<thoreauputic> orasis1: you can use gnome themes in xfce
<shaantan1> just the way it shows no fsinfo sector found .. I think its not normal
<thoreauputic> shaantan1: is evrything working normally? It might just be a warning
<shaantan1> ! fsinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshier> What do you guys think of a user-driven tagged system?.. People submit tags on individual packages in synaptic and when users type in a program they want (e.g. Cubase) they find the closest app which is most similar, in this case it would turn up Rosegarden, an app very similar to cubase for the PC.
<cyh_> can anyone give me a hand with a rt2500 USB wifi car (asus 167g) i doesn't seem to show up when i do an "ifconfig -a"
<ych> it's weird, it sounds like its a really bad mp3, but it's ripped in 192~256 VBR
<ompaul> shaantan1, does >> sudo fdisk -l << tell you anything else you might want to know?
<hume> cyh_, you got the appropriate models loaded?
<ompaul> ych, have a look at the audio files in the "examples" directory
<sysdoc> Joshier, sounds like a pretty cool idea
<cyh_> hume: i think so but how do i check, and how do i do it manually?
<hextor> joshier=why do you need the OS to do that? a webpage with a listing would suffice
<hextor> i would rather know what is found before typing in apt commnads
<todd> Anyone have any clue what this means?
<todd> ** (process:12031): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<todd> There's several different process numbers, and the error keeps repeating in the Terminal, while doing apt-install of gnome-desktop.
<alex116> looks like a function with parameters that failed
<cyh_> hume: so it would be like "modprobe -a rt2500"
<todd> What does that mean to me? Something is broken... didnt install right? or..
<ych> ok I'll look at those, ompaul
<alex116> I dont know either
<todd> Hmm.
<todd> Wonder if its bad lol.
<alex116> does gnome-desktop work?
<todd> Haven't tried it yet, still in KDE.
<thoreauputic> no such package as gnome-desktop - I think you mean ubuntu-desktop
<todd> Have a few torrents going.
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in dapper
<todd> umm. just a sec.
<thoreauputic> :)
<wide-eye> has anyone seen/heard of the "ipw3945" service to go nuts and use 100% cpu after booting?
<todd> Setting up gnome-desktop-environment (2.12.2.3) ...
<cyh_> dmesg | grep usb ---> "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2"
<thoreauputic> ah, OK
<alex116> heh im just saying if it works it can't be that bad :D
<todd> That IS what I installed. Argh, Should have done ubuntu-desktop?
<thoreauputic> todd: it's usual
<cyh_> so the usb wifi car is showns there but doesn't want to come up for "ifconfig -a"
<Joshier> hextor, I've always wanted a feature in synaptic to enable me to type in a windows program (or popular program on either OSX and so on) to jump to the next similar program on linux
<thoreauputic> todd: but installing that package shouldn't break anything afaik :)
<wide-eye> ipw3945 is the intel wifi card...
<todd> oh ok
<todd> Well I am going to log out and try these...
<thoreauputic> todd: just install ubuntu-desktop - that should get you a standard Ubuntu gnome
<todd> ok.
<todd> will it uninstall ..or tke care of wha i already did?
<ych> ok, the samples sound allright, ompaul
<thoreauputic> todd: did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu or what ?
<ych> it seems to happen with the more bassy songs
<Joshier> hextor:  It's not just alternative apps either. Sometimes I type in 'sequencer' or 'cubase' and no results will popup, this is why I feel a tag system is much needed for synaptic. THere are some really brilliant linux apps out there that just aren't popular, people should be able to check them out.
<ych> as if the speakers couldn't support it
<todd> I installed kubuntu as base
<todd> then ..installed gnome-desktop with apt-get
<Whitefang> hi
<thoreauputic> todd: apt/synaptic is pretty smart - it shoud take care of you :)
<todd> alright
<Whitefang> i just loaded my ubuntu installer cd and the resolution is too low to click ok on the installer
<thoreauputic> todd: then just install ubuntu-desktop
<todd> IT's going now.
<wide-eye> ych, have you checked your volume settings? over 80 generally is too much
<orasis1> How do I install GNOME from Xubuntu?
<ych> theyre at 60
<abrocadabro> I recompile my kernel. everything loaded fine except it got stuck after rc.local is excuted, just before I get a shell, any ideas where went wrong?
<orasis1> apt-get install gnome?
<ych> and the player is at around 85
<thoreauputic> orasis1: install ubuntu-desktop
<rsk> orasis1: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> ych, find a player with a graphic equaliser - xmms is one there are others (but that is the one I use ... )
<ych> i have the speakers turned up though
<tuxtux> ciao
<wide-eye> ych, alsamixer?
<ych> yes
<orasis1> rsk, hrmm will that destroy my XFCE?
<thoreauputic> orasis1: no
<ych> i set every single volume on alsa mixer to the green area
<rsk> orasis1: no
<ych> so basically <70
<orasis1> Alright so I can have my cake and eat it too? :)
<thoreauputic> orasis1: you will have a session choice at the login screen
<ompaul> ych, well there are notes you can't play if you have not got the speaker for them - and if your tweeters are fed some bass when they should not they will make that sound
<todd> Hooray, I am installing ubuntu-desktop too.
<rsk> orasis1: you can have how much window managers and desktops you wont
<orasis1> Alright and to get rids of it same concept? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<thoreauputic> orasis1: you can install as many desktops/ window managers as you like
<rsk> want*
<orasis1> Very cool
<orasis1> :)
<cyh_> how do you manually add a usbdevice if it isn't automatically added whn you plug it in?
<thoreauputic> orasis1: no, it's a metapackage
<todd> orasis1: I downloaded fluxbox too.
<cyh_> assumeing you have the module
<Daniel0> hey, how can you set what you wan't as your default desktop enviroment?
<todd> sudo apt-get install flubox heh
<ych> well, as i mentioned windows played it fine
<orasis1> Thor, what does that mean?
<todd> without the heh though lol
<orasis1> Metapackage - cannot uninstall?
<Whitefang> i just loaded my ubuntu installer cd and the resolution is too low to click ok on the installer, i tried changing my rez, but 640x480 is the only option
<todd> just in case you want another WM to play with.
<wide-eye> ych, i had some crap from a cheap sb-live cause it was using a different input frequency then most do
<hextor> Daniel=under sessions
<ompaul> orasis1, thoreauputic forgot to mention that it is limited by your disk space and imagination - you can build your own
<ych> so the question would be why the bass isn't going to my subwoofer
<thoreauputic> orasis1: removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove anything but a list of dependencies
<wide-eye> ych, had to mess with alsa settings to fix it
<ych> hmmmm
<hextor> Daniel=it will tell you whether to use for one session or always
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh - true :)
<Daniel0> hextor: at the login screen?
<ych> what did you change in alsa?
<orasis1> Thor, so how would I remove ubuntu-desktop? if I decide I do not want to waste my space on Gnome?
<ych> ok, one more thing
<wide-eye> ych, /etc/asoundrc, but do you have the woofer on a different channel?
<thoreauputic> orasis1: a bit tricky - you can remove gtk2 libraries or use deborphan/debfoster
<ych> no not really
<calloc> if i wanna run something through the php binary, how can i do this in ubuntu..seems to be a weird config
<ych> its a 2.1 system
<RamiKassab> hey guys what do I need to do to get wpa working on my wireless card in ubuntu?
<due> calloc: php -f filename
<ych> attached to a single 3.5mm jack
<due> calloc: check php --help, -f might be the wrong flag.
<ych> one more thing, the sound sounds a good bit better played with xmms instead of totem
<orasis1> Thor, lol ok well whatever if it messes up - I will simply re-install thats all I have nothing important on my system yet... ;D
<thoreauputic> orasis1: but removing gtk2 libs will also remove xfce stuff, by the way
<ych> except totem is the only player that works over LAN
<calloc> due, -bash: php: command not found
<thoreauputic> orasis1: if you have space, havinggnome won't hurt anyway :)
<due> calloc: php isn't installed or in your path, then. install it.
<thoreauputic> orasis1: I have gnome. xfce4, fluxbox, KDE....
<calloc> php is installed
<due> calloc: which php
<ompaul> ych, 'ssh -X user@comp xmms ' ?
<orasis1> Thor nice, Yeah I have noticed a lot of people have been experimenting ;) - so far I have found XFCE to be quite to me liking, I cant stand KDE and its been a while since I used Gnome...
<calloc> due, returns nothing
<RamiKassab> hey guys is wpa supplicant the only sollution to getting wpa to work on an intel wireless card within ubuntu?
<ych> the files are on a windows machine ATM
<due> calloc: then php isn't in your path. :)
<thoreauputic> orasis1: I'm a fluxbox fan myself :)
<calloc> due, how do i change that?
<hunger> Does somebody know how I can make sure nobody ever hibernates a mashine?
<due> do you need phpx-cli to run stuff via commandline? I didn't think so.
* due checks.
<orasis1> How do I install Fluxbox? - sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<thoreauputic> hunger: threaten themwith a large club
<due> orasis1: yes.
<wide-eye> ych, i would say use a sample that is local to test it, mplayer or something is pretty reliable
<thoreauputic> orasis1: yup
<orasis1> This is too easy...
<orasis1> :P
<ych> yeah, actually it sounds better when its local
<ych> even using toem
<hunger> thoreauputic: Them? The policy daemons?
<ych> totem
<wide-eye> ych using samba or ?
<due> calloc: it would appear that you need to install the -cli package. install php5-cli and you're home and hosed :) or 4, if you want 4 (ew).
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic:  <<-- was joking
<ych> i am using samba here, its just windows network on the remote machine
<orasis1> Well lets try FLuxbox, brb
<hunger> thoreauputic: Damn users... live could be fun without those bastards;-)
<ych> think it would work better if i used NFS on the remote machine?
<docta_v> you need a LART
<ych> or rather sound better
<thoreauputic> hunger: yes, it's like hospitals would run better without all those patients in the way
<wide-eye> ych, ok, you might look to increase the buffer, dont know about nfs on windows
<ych> docta_v you mean me?
<ych> hmm well i don't either, but i wanna put linux on to the remote machine
<ych> just that i cant do that right yet
<ych> but if you think it could get better once i have linux with nfs
<ych> i can wait
<due> orasis1: :)
<orasis1> Yes, yes this is pretty nice :D
<thoreauputic> orasis1: when in doubt, right click
<orasis1> Hehehe
<thoreauputic> orasis1: are you in fluxbox?
<orasis1> Yes. yes I am :) now Im going to figure out how to install the themes for Fluxbox
<todd> Heh, orasis1 - im about to get into fluxbox.
<todd> Just installed gnome ... not sure if its broke or not lol
<thoreauputic> orasis1: lots of good docs linked on http://fluxbox.org
<orasis1> todd, its pretty nice ;D
<orasis1> very lightweight - Gnome, I will do later on this evening... 774 megs :s
<wide-eye> ych, samba should work, mp3's are not much data to put over the network, unless there is something really slow about the network
<wide-eye> ych, that would show with any file transfer
<ych> yeah, it was working over the same connection with windows on both ends, so maybe.... well i dont know
<orasis1> I stopped trying to get samba going, I found a better quicker way.. just install a FTP server on your windows machine and linux machine ;)
<todd> yea, used fluxbox before but havent had a chance to customize it
<orasis1> Sure its probably a security risk, but I do not have any "Sensitive" data anyways
<thoreauputic> orasis1: if you want *really* lightweight, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ( don't try this at home, kids)
<ych> I can move a 4MB mp3 in like 4 seconds
<ych> so the network is definitely fast enough to copy
<todd> thoreauputic: what does that do?
<ych> dunno why its so retarded when i stream
<orasis1> Thor, I do not think im going to try that for now.. I broke Ubuntu yesterday haha that was enough for this week
<todd> I broke ubuntu 4 times last week.
<thoreauputic> todd: drops you to a black screen with a prompt :)
<wide-eye> ych, try mplayer file.mp3
<todd> ah ...
<todd> well im going to see if i can get into another WM.
<todd> wish me luck
<orasis1> Well at least console in LInux you can actually do things, dropping to command in windows is useless ..
<towolf> salve, which package is responsible for pcmcia card handling in edgy? pcmcia-cs or pcmciautils?
<thoreauputic> todd: you can easily gey back with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start though
<thoreauputic> *get
<todd> I want to know ... how to protect my system  from myself lol
<todd> I want to mess with XGL.compiz ect
<ych> whats the path to a file on samba?
<todd> which has to do with video drivers that suck...and GUI not booting lol
<wide-eye> ych, try mounting it first
<thoreauputic> todd: try listening to Mozart - it increases your IQ ;-)
<ych> it seems to be mounted
<todd> Wonder if there is system restore type app
<ych> since theres an unmount option
<todd> I dont like classical music lol.
<thoreauputic> todd: there you go - that's your problem rigt there ;P
<thoreauputic> *right
<todd> Nah, its the lack of sleep lol.
<thoreauputic> :)
<_Indy_> Hello. Where can I find mod_python as a debian package? (a .deb file)
<todd> Its like 9am here. Been up since 2pm yesturday.
<orasis1> So, do I simply extract themes for fluxbox to /?
<orasis1> seems like it
<thoreauputic> orasis1: no
<todd> ... wonder how long that's been. I'd count but ... so much effort.
<towolf> has anyone seen this detection problem?: cs: pcmcia_socket1: cardbus cards are not supported.
<wide-eye> ych, i'd suggest typing mount in a term, that would show it and where it's mounted
<thoreauputic> orasis1: either in ~/.fluxbox or /usr/share/fluxbox somewhere IIRC
<wide-eye> orasis1, probably ~/.fluxbox/themes/
<thoreauputic> orasis1: read the docs at fluxbox.org - seriously - they are excellent
<ych> doesnt really show up if i do that
<ych> so how would i mount it?
<todd> Heh, neat.
<todd> I have Gnome AND KDE running at once.
<thoreauputic> orasis1: wide-eye ~/.fluxbox/styles actually
<todd> ...heh going to start fluxbox now lmao
<bimberi> _Indy_: either libapache_mod_python or libapache2_mod_python
<_Indy_> bimberi: ok, thx :-)
<orasis1> Well I guess I did the long one - I tared to desktop, and then cp -r to /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<bimberi> _Indy_: np :)
<thoreauputic> orasis1: should work I think
<thoreauputic> orasis1: that's for "global" settings
<lostinc> is there a channel for OGG VOrbis?
<thoreauputic> orasis1: for all users
<_Indy_> bimberi:
<_Indy_> Hello. Where can I find mod_python as a debian package? (a .deb file)
<_Indy_> sorry
<_Indy_> typo
<_Indy_> bimberi:
<rx_> is it possible to output the list of packages that are installed on my ubuntu box? i want to compare 2 box with a package per package approach
<_Indy_> indy@armada:~$ sudo apt-get install libapache2_mod_python
<_Indy_> Reading package lists... Done
<_Indy_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_Indy_> E: Couldn't find package libapache2_mod_python
<thoreauputic> !find mod_python
<ubotu> No packages matching 'mod_python' could be found
<mopflite> lostinc: #vorbis - irc.freenode.net I believe
<rx_> or is it possible to go back to a base install state without reinstalling?
<thoreauputic> bah what happened to ubotu? he's supposed to search the database for files too
<wide-eye> ych, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=YOURUSER,password=YOURPASSWORD //YOURSERVER/SHARE /newhome
<wide-eye> ych, there may be a gui that helps...dunno
<bimberi> _Indy_ (and thoreauputic): my apologies, they should be hyphens not underscores :)
<_Indy_> ok
<sirjohn> soundray?? still having dificulties with that soundblaster card btw.
<_Indy_> bimberi: thank you, now it works :)
<bimberi> _Indy_: phew! ;P
<orasis1> Thor, yeah but since I am the only one who uses this PC it doesn't make much of a difference if its in ./fluxbox or /usr/share/flux/styles
<thoreauputic> orasis1: true
<ych> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/Files,
<ych>        missing codepage or other error
<ych>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ych>        dmesg | tail  or so
* thoreauputic hands orasis1 a tab-complete key for his little nick problem
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> ych: and did you try what it said?
<ych> [17265664.952000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<wide-eye> ych, might try smbmount //comp/share /path/to/mount/dir/
<cr3> where did Applications->Sound & Video->Volume Control go between breezy and dapper?
<orasis1> thoreauputic: ... yeah I keep forgetting about that shortcut ;D
<orasis1> Im playing with styles :D :D
<ych> sudo: smbmount: command not found
<thoreauputic> orasis1: iy becomes a reflex after a while
<thoreauputic> hmm s/iy/it
<DrkLrd> yipeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! I will showcase Edubuntu and ubuntu at my School Exhibition! any tips u guys have for me? :)
<orasis1> Ych, if you simply want to exchange files over a network why waste time on Samba, simply install an ftp server on the windows machine - and on your Linux machine if you wish to take files from there also ;)
<morphix> hmm.. i followed a guide on a website for making ubuntu autologin as a user, it auto logs into shell but startx doesnt automatically load
<cr3> ych: you need the smbfs package
<Chousuke> DrkLrd: Practise the presentation
<morphix> anyone know how to make startx start up without needing any user/pass entry, etc
<DrkLrd> Chousuke, yup doind that mate
<wide-eye> ych, apt-get install smbfs
<nazgul> anybody successfully running a Gnome 2.15 session with JHBUILD on Dapper? gnome-settings-daemon does not start for me automatically. furthermore I have HAL problems
<DrkLrd> anything else?
<Chousuke> DrkLrd: Heh.
<ych> ya
<ych> doing that allready
<ych> k
<ych> 15619: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<skyerce> join #ubuntu-cn
<ych> xept im sure its the right name
<wide-eye> ych, spaces?
<ych> it has no spaces
<ych> i tried it on one without
<skyerce> oh , firefox "eat" my ram! no!
<skyerce> how to join chinese ubuntu xchat?
<morzel> re
<shaantan1> hey guys whener i boot into ubunutu I get a message saying no FSINFO sector not automatically creating it ....this I get when the system is checking all the filesystems  I have some disks in FAT32 and some in NTFS somebody plz help me out                      ... actually everything works fine ... and i m able to see all the partitions when ubuntu finally starts just the way it shows no fsinfo sector found .. I think its not normal
<shaantan1> anybody ... help me out ??
<sirjohn> has anyone got a soundblaster 16 module no ct4170 working ?
<wide-eye> ych, does "smbclient -L comp" show the share?
<void^> sirjohn: isa sb16?
<guillote_GNU> shaantan1, probably there is an error in one of the partitions
<sharperguy> shaantan1, have you tryed running fsck?
<shaantan1> how do i fix that ??
<guillote_GNU> M$ is specially shitful in disk usage
<shaantan1> fschk u mean ??
<hawk> Stupid question maybe, but what is the proper way to select what locales to generate? "dpkg-reconfigure locales" was my first shot, but that apparently just regenerates the already chosen locales...?
<elkbuntu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<guillote_GNU> dunno, probably u'll have to repartition again
<guillote_GNU> anyway, if everything works fine leave it that way
<guillote_GNU> ok ubotu
<shaantan1> yaa thats what i m doing
<guillote_GNU> i'm beeing friendly
<shaantan1> but just if it cud be removed
<Nimwei-> When i used Totem, I get "Totem failed to startup. Cannot establish connection with sound server." Any ideas on how to fix or get it not to require a sound server?
<guillote_GNU> i know what u mean, those messages are annoying
<shaantan1> hey sharperguy .. what shud i lookout for in fschk
<shaantan1> damn annoying
<sharperguy> its always been fsck when i've used it
<shaantan1> ok
<shaantan1> what shud i look out for ??
<guillote_GNU> but doesnt mean is something wrong with ur system
<shaantan1> i dunno but last time it showed me this msg "no fsinfo ..." has been shown 30 times now , so some check wud be carried out
<shaantan1> sharperguy ... it says
<shaantan1> warning :blah blah blah
<sharperguy> oh right
<sharperguy> umm
<shaantan1>  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<shaantan1> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<sharperguy> yea
<wide-eye> shaantan1, run "shutdown -Fr now" to reboot and check everything
<sharperguy> ok, is its a problem with fat32 and/or ntfs try dosfsck
<shaantan1> how do i fix it ??
<sharperguy> I think it useually asks you if you want to fix automatticaly
<shaantan1> but it didint
<sharperguy> not at bootup though
<djcabz> what is the correct package to install if I want the kernel headers for my currently running kernel?  is it "linux-kernel-headers" or do I have to manually match up my running kernel with a selection in synaptic?
<Gnonthgol> Anyone having problems with Blender?
<sharperguy> Gnonthgol, yes
<shaantan1> usage: dosfsck [-aAflrtvVwy]  [-d path -d ...]  [-u path -u ...] 
<scenestar>  x)
<Gnonthgol> sharperguy: What problems?
<ych> wide-eye no it doesnst
<sharperguy> Gnonthgol, buggy gui & kiling xserver mostly
<morphix> How do i make startx execute upon logining into shell from a certain user, i tried adding to ~/.bash_profile but that still doesnt work :(
<pequatre> djcabz, "linux-headers-`uname -r`" (it's " ` " not " ' ")
<ych> well, you know what i'll just see if i can set up linux on my server, its more reliable anyway
<sharperguy> shaantan1, try wide-eye's suggestion
<Gnonthgol> sharperguy: Did you have problems selecting objects or something?
<Nimwei-> When i used Totem, I get "Totem failed to startup. Cannot establish connection with sound server." Any ideas on how to fix or get it not to require a sound server?
<djcabz> pequatre:  I understand I need to match them.  I'll do that.  Thanks.
<sharperguy> Gnonthgol, yes, but I assumed it was because I dont know how to use it very well
<jatt> Nimwei-: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Nimwei-> jatt - Whatever is standard built in with the Ubuntu GDM package.
<fistmaster>  !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nimwei-> jatt - I cannot get totem to stay open to check exactly. Is there a filesystem or other means of finding out which version?
<jatt> Nimwei-: so probably totem-gstreamer, which is widely known to be bloated and buggy (do its gstreamer dependency). Try to install use totem-xine instead which works.
<Nimwei-> Sure.  Isn't there a dpkg command I can do to check for the totem-gstreamer package?
<jatt> Nimwei-: dpkg -l | grep totem
<Nimwei-> jatt - Thanks, I'll try that and get back to you.
<Diegote> Hi, all. I just installed nvidia-glx. It works, but I cannot get 1280x1024 resolution, it only allows up to 1024x168.
<Nimwei-> Diegote, your monitor also has to support the resolution.
<jatt> Nimwei-: ok, you have plenty of alternatives: vlc, mplayer, xine or totem-xine. But totem-gstreamer, well you can google a bit to see how gstreamer is a total disaster.
<Diegote> Nimwei-: It does, it is a Samsung 740N TFT
<Nimwei-> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nimwei-> Try that, Diegote.
<Diegote> Nimwei-: where? command line?
<PurpleTen> hey guys, i just downloaded ubuntu server 6.06.1 im tryin to install it to my server which currently has redhat
<PurpleTen> but its not booting to the cd
<fistmaster> =)
<PurpleTen> bios is set to boot from cd
<Nimwei-> Diegote, no - read that URL.
<Nimwei-> !fixres > Diegote
<fistmaster> bad iso format ?
<sharperguy> try burning the disk at a slower speed
<rsk> PurpleTen: you probably burned it wrong
<PurpleTen> :S
<PurpleTen> it was an iso tho
<rsk> PurpleTen: burn it as an bootable iso and at slower speed
<PurpleTen> i just used nero
<PurpleTen> :S how does that work
<Nimwei-> jatt - You were right. I'm running totem-gstreamer. I'll remove it and install totem-xine.
<rsk> and make sure the bios goes for the cd first
<rsk> PurpleTen: how does what work?
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, md5sum /dev/cdrom/ and compare w/ the iso img
<PurpleTen> i just use the nero image to disk
<Diegote> Nimwei-: Ok, thanks!
<rsk> you should use "burn to image"
<PurpleTen> yep
<rsk> or "burn image"
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, set nero to verify after write next time
<PurpleTen> thats what i use
<rsk> whatever its called theese days
<PurpleTen> ohk, ill try burin it @ low speed
<PurpleTen> n verifying it
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, unless you have some error msg you're holding out on us?
<PurpleTen> ermm not
<martoss> hi there
<PurpleTen> it just boots into redhat
<Inferus> lo
<PurpleTen> and not to the cd
<sharperguy> you could also try iso powertoy, which allows you to right click an iso and hit burn
<sharperguy> never tryed it myself
<Inferus> bios set to boot from cdrom and not hdd PurpleTen?
<Nimwei-> I'm new to linux obviously, without having to search through PAGES of docs, can someone give me the brief overview on a windows comparison as to what system directories in linux are associated to Windows, i.e. c:\windows\system = /etc/what?
<PurpleTen> yes incandenza
<PurpleTen> yes Inferus*
<Inferus> Nimwei linux doesnt work like that
<seshomaru> hello, can anyone help me solve a DNSproblem?
<Inferus> Nimwei:
<Inferus> http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<martoss> seshomaru: go on
<Nimwei-> Inferus - Thanks. I'll read up.
<martoss> seshomaru: what's wrong?
<Nimwei-> I was just asking because I know that /etc/init.d sort of acts like the windows startup file.
<jatt> Nimwei-: many dynamic shared objects (DSOs) which are (sort of) the equivalent of windows dlls are stored in the libs directories (e.g. /usr/lib)
<PurpleTen> is there anytin else i should try b4 i go burn anotyher cd?
<seshomaru> martoss . my resolv.conf gets overwritten whenever i reboot - it turns blanc
<jatt> Nimwei-: there is no "system directory" as in Windows though. The directory structure is totally different.
<seshomaru> i mean empty
<bjames> hi all I have a problem
<martoss> seshomaru: do you want a static setup?
<x_O> Argh, cant figure out how to get this gnome theme to install....
<x_O> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24229
<x_O> Hmm.
<bjames> I run Ubuntu and just installed Kdevelop and when I try to "move to trash" a file in the file viewer (in kdevelop) it gives me an error
<seshomaru> weli mean - is that natural?
<RadiantFire> x_O: is it giving you errors? if it is, just give up and complain to the author
<Nimwei-> jatt - Gotcha.  So if I were to want to modify my "Places, System, and Applications" menu up at top, where might the configuration for that be stored?  I'm trying to learn as much as possible through other's opinions and experiences rather than http://YoureAlinuxDumbass.com
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> my wife is doing some work in which she pastes lot's of text from mails and other places, most of the on UTF-8 and pastes it on lyx, but Lyx uses Latin-1, so she ends up with a lot of weird characters. Any ideas how to solve the problem ? something that is agile ?
<martoss> seshomaru: If yes, deinstall resolveconf and create a /etc/resolv.conf by hand
<fistmaster> Can somebody give me a good depot's list?
<wide-eye> seshomaru, if you use dhcp on your interfaces, dhcp will replace it
<x_O> RadiantFire: I don't know HOW to install it.
<seshomaru> martoss - what if my ISPchanges the dNS?
<RadiantFire> Pupeno: you may be able to set the thing you are using to use a C local rather than UTF-8
<x_O> Dunno if it will give me errors or not.
<RadiantFire> x_O: open the theme window from system->preferences
<martoss> can this be the reason why direct rendering says "no" :(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32 ?
<seshomaru> wide-eye - so why it becomes blanc when i reboot?
<bjames> does anyone know anything about using kdevelop on Ubuntu????
<x_O> What do I do to install it? Its a zip file, I unpacked it... there's just folders with ...
<sharperguy> Nimwei, try episode #11 of linux reality : http://www.linuxreality.com/2006/04
<RadiantFire> x_O: and then drag and drop the fully packed archive onto the theme window
<x_O> gah, ok lol
<PurpleTen> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08142006232655za5.png < does that look right guys?
<martoss> seshomaru, is resolv.conf a link or a file?
<RadiantFire> or use the "install theme" button
<Pupeno> RadiantFire: I do not want not to use UTF-8, I've been slowly turning everything into UTF-8, I won't go back, it is monthes of work.
<x_O> file format invalid
<seshomaru> martoss file
<jatt> Nimwei-: for menus, gnome provides menu editors. I haven't tried them myself. One very known is Alacarte.
<RadiantFire> x_O: did u unpack it first, cuz that is wrong
<seshomaru> the problem is that if it turns blanc i loose my internet access
<_w^x_> I have a epson 3170 scanner is the epkowa driver included in the Ubuntu distro?
<bjames> any kdevelop users in here?!?
<Pupeno> bjames: try #kubuntu or #kde or #kde-devel
<x_O> No.. i drug the zip file into the window
<RadiantFire> mmm... strang
<RadiantFire> wait zip file?
<bjames> Pepuno: cheers
<tanlaan> Does anyone know of any reasons why gdm might fail to start when restarting it?*I am on an iMac G3 trying to install Ubuntu.
<bjames> Pupeno: cheers
<RadiantFire> x_O: can you paste the link to the themeyou are trying to install again?
<jatt> Nimwei-: again you have plenty of alternatives for gnome configuration. There is no central repository for all configuration options. The menus, for example can be configured through menu editors. Other general options can be toggled off/on (e.g. which icons should be shown for default on your desktop) using the geconf-editor
<seshomaru> martoss its /etc/resolv.conf
<PurpleTen> rsk pm?
<drbreen> bjames: gdm gives you an error message, does it ?
<x_O> yea just a sec
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, grab a md5sum program and check against the md5sum.txt in that file, numbers should match
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, check the iso image i mean
<PurpleTen> ohk
<JohnUK89> Can someone help me getting nvidia-glx working please?
<PurpleTen> whats a good md5sum checker?
<martoss> seshomaru: ok, then your resolveconf isn't updating it properly
<martoss> it should be a link in case of resolveconf
<RadiantFire> PurpleTen: the command md5sum is available from terminal
<x_O> once i find it
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, for which os?
<bjames> drbreen: I get an error saying "could not start process unable to start ioslave klauncher said: Unknown protocl 'trash'"
<PurpleTen> xp
<PurpleTen> window
<martoss> seshomaru, how're you connecting ?
<x_O> it was this one
<x_O> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24229
<seshomaru> martoss - yes, that's a better way of saying it...
<RadiantFire> PurpleTen: if you have a file the ends in .md5 you can execute md5sum -c *.md5 and it will check the sum in the file against the actual file and report on correctness
<RadiantFire> PurpleTen: at least I think it is the -c flag
<RadiantFire> its been a while since I have bothered with md5 sums
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, dunno, suggest google md5sum gnu win32
<seshomaru> martoss - i have another Fedora machine on the same subnet - i copy it's resolv.conf to Ubuntu
<PurpleTen> ohk
<RadiantFire> PurpleTen: fastsum works on win32
<PurpleTen> ohk
<RadiantFire> or you can use cygwin with md5sum
<drbreen> bjames: wtf ? never heard of it.
<RadiantFire> like I had said
<RadiantFire> or maybe I left that part out
<RadiantFire> oops
<x_O> arrgh
<x_O> none of these themes work
<x_O> invalid file format
<seshomaru> martoss ,maybe misunderstood your question , i connect thru a router ,broadband
<seshomaru> NAT
<martoss> seshomaru: ok, so you're getting your IP, gateway etc via dhcp?
<bjames> drbreen: me either!!
<seshomaru> yes
<martoss> seshomaru: ok
<seshomaru> everything was fine for about 6 months
<seshomaru> the problem started 2 days ago
<martoss> what happens if you 're dhcp'ing again?
<martoss> dhclient eth0
<martoss> is /etc/resolv.conf updated then?
<Nimwei-> jatt - Sorry for the response delay. Thanks for the menu stuff. I'll look into that as well.
<seshomaru> martoss i think it did
<Nimwei-> I'm embarassed to say that I've been a windows kid my whole life.  It has its purpose, but I've decided to venture off into the world of freedom.  ;)
<Nimwei-> Open source for the win.
<Oni-Dracula> what critieria does Firestarter consider a connection "serious"
<seshomaru> martoss , how do i configure it to do it automatically?
<martoss> as a quick fix, you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<PurpleTen> yep checksum is ok
<martoss> before exit 0
<Navux> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SystemBomber> what is a good screen recording program?
<PurpleTen> ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso   < does this one boot from cd?
<pequatre> PurpleTen, yes
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, unless you're on an old mac
<PurpleTen> coz i cant find anytin in the iso to suggest that it does
<seshomaru> martoss , should it do it automatically?
<seshomaru> martoss , i mean , shouldn't it do it automatically?
<pequatre> PurpleTen, burn it as an "image" not as a file and it'll boot
* PurpleTen crosses his fingers
<SystemBomber> Can anyone suggest a good screen capturing and recording software Thanks!
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, isolinux is used to boot cd's instead of grub/lilo
<PurpleTen> :S
<Oni-Dracula> and why is iana pinging me?
<Navux> SystemBomber: I hear about xvidcap and vnc2swf
<PurpleTen> she likes you:D
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, there is an isolinux folder in that image you posted ;)
<PurpleTen> ohk
<PurpleTen> do i do anytin wit it?
<moparfan90> hello. i have 6.06 amd64 installed... i am installing qemu and need to know the path for my kernel soures. do you know what it is?
<martoss> seshomaru: I had similar problems, what I did was removing resolveconf and reinstalling it, but I am not sure if this works for you too.
<SystemBomber> Navux, xvidcap only records a small square, i need to record the whole screen
<babo> why wont' this work ??
<babo>  mount -t iso9960 /dev/cdrom /medi
<martoss> seshomaru: it also depends what's configuring your network, the debian scripts, network manager etc...
<copyofjohan> can I share printers with cups under dapper drake without activating the root account?
<wide-eye> moparfan90, if you've installed em they would be /usr/src/linux/
<babo> s/medi/media/
<seshomaru> martoss , why do u use the word 'install' , isn't it a file?
<babo> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9960'
<babo> mount: maybe you meant 'iso9660'?
<moparfan90> wide-eye, o you have to install them.. whats the package name?
<Navux> SystemBomber: I said, I only hear about theme ;-) what about vnc2swf?
<SystemBomber> Navux, dw, ive figured out how to make it bigger lol
<babo> anyone ???
<lostinc> Does anyone have a suggestion for font management
<moparfan90> <wide-eye>, is kernel source tree the same as kernel source?
<pequatre> babo, maybe not the right drive ?
<sharperguy> babo, you shure you didnt mean 'iso9660'?
<moparfan90> <wide-eye>, thats what i need
<pequatre> like /dev/cdrom0 or 1
<babo> sharperguy, ??? ... that's what I said right ?
<pequatre> lol
<wide-eye> moparfan90, yes, sorry dont know the name of the ubuntu pakage
<sharperguy> babo, no you put iso9960
<babo> sharperguy, aha ... :-) ... thanks
<moparfan90> <wide-eye> ok thanks anyways
<sharperguy> bao, no probs
<sharperguy> *babo, no probs
<harisund> What kernel do I use for an AMD Turion64?
<sharperguy> mie spellin iz betar dan oll ov yoorz!!
<PurpleTen> is there a grub command to get it to boot the cd ?
<babo> now it says 'no medium found' ... :-()
<sharperguy> Useually means theres no cd in
<pequatre> PurpleTen, no you must make sure your BIOS is set to boot from cd
<erUSUL> harisund: k7 if you use 32bits and amd64 if you use 64bits
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, yes, i have to look it up
<harisund> erUSUL you mean the amd64 generic?
<PurpleTen> pequatre: the bios is set to boot from cd
<martoss> seshomaru, : nope, resolveconf is a package
<PurpleTen> then hdd then flopy
<pequatre> PurpleTen, maybe try the other drive ?
<martoss> resolvconf - nameserver information handler
<martoss> sorry resolvconf, without e
<PurpleTen> only hav one drive :(
<pequatre> k
<babo> sharperguy, gosh... I'm on a roll tonight. I better stop before I hurt myself ... ;-) ... cheers
<PurpleTen> it boots the xp cd tho
<harisund> erUSUL what is the difference between k7 and k8?
<seshomaru> martoss , oh , how to reinstall with apt-get? apt-get install --reinstall?
<sharperguy> lol
<pequatre> PurpleTen, you burnt the iso as an image ?
<sj> hi, need to configure my LAN network, could anybody help me??
<PurpleTen> yes
<PurpleTen> i used the nero image buring thing
<harisund> erUSUL actually, what's the difference between amd64, k7 and k8 kernels? How will I know which one is which?
<PurpleTen> @ speed 16x
<nazgul> sj: sure that is easy
<pequatre> ok. i for one uses cd-rw's it's better if burning goes wrong.
<sj> nazgul, i couldn't figure how to do that :(
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html#Chain_002dloading
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, use tab to get the right (hd0) or cd0
<nazgul> sj: there should be an utility in the menus: system -> administration->
<martoss> seshomaru: yep
<martoss> seshomaru: but remove --purge is also worth a try
<PurpleTen> when i press tab it givs me a bunch of stuff
<PurpleTen> possible commands
<pequatre> PurpleTen, i used to have this problem with GeexBox, it's better to burn in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode and to "close the session"
<seshomaru> martoss , is that an aptitude command , what's the full command?
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, rootnoverify ( ... then tab
<Nimwei-> Gah, is there something I'm missing?  mysql -h localhost -u root [mypass] ..keep getting access denied with that and any other user.
<PurpleTen> fd0 and hd0 :S
<martoss> any ideas why direct rendering isn't working anymore in edgy with a radeon 7500 (open source drivers)?
<fistmaster> i sugest u test mysql -u root -p
<PurpleTen> is fd0 my cdrom :S
<PurpleTen> cant be
<wide-eye> Nimwei, lsof -i | grep mysql
<Nimwei-> That worked, fistmaster. Thanks.
<sharperguy> fd0 is floppy
<wide-eye> Nimwei, see if it's running
<PurpleTen> think the cdrom might be broken
<neutrinomass> martoss: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support - There were some updates to xserver-xorg a few days ago, maybe that broke it - file a bug report
<Nimwei-> It *is* running, wide-eye..phpmyadmin works hehe
<fistmaster> np =)  a pleasure
<sj> nazgul, system -> administration -> networking?
<wide-eye> PurpleTen, ya cd isn't made right
<PurpleTen> :S
<heitzso> new laptop w x1600 fglrx broken dapper, trying edgy, also broken ? how work with edgy developers?
<PurpleTen> i used nero image burning @ 16x speed
<heitzso> how can I work with edgy dev to insure x1600 mobility works?
<rsk> PurpleTen: and you are sure the cd/dvd is first prio in bios for boting?
<PurpleTen> yes
<nazgul> sj: exactly.
<PurpleTen> xp boots from it
<rsk> maybe bad ram or bad drive/s
<PurpleTen> bad ram :S
<rsk> run smartmontools and memtest86+
<fistmaster> =)
<Navux> I try install XGL but after I run compiz *** it said: compiz.real: No Composite extention, any body know how can I fix it (I read !xgl and ubuntuforums xgl tips; I use Intel i810)
<fistmaster> rsk stange idea
<rsk> Navux: #ubuntu-xgl
<nazgul> sj: you should get along now.
<heitzso> is there an edgy eft focused irc?
<sj> nazgul, ok, thanks
<neutrinomass> heitzso: Yes, #ubuntu+1
<rsk> heitzso: #ubuntu+1
<heitzso> thanks!
<whoppix> i would like to know if that tiny OSD from ubuntu (which displays for example the volume etc) is a binary or something, i would like to use it to display something, but i dont have any c/c++ skills.. does anyone know anything about that? thx for help in advance :)
<heitzso> \exit
<Inferus> Hi all
<Inferus> i've downloaded vnc using apt-get
<Inferus> and i've ran vncserver to configure it, i think
<Inferus> however, I can't connect into it?
<PurpleTen> ahahahah bad drive
<PurpleTen> took the drive out from another comp
<PurpleTen> now its working
<PurpleTen> thanks for all the help guys :D
<fistmaster> what r u trying Inferus ?
<Inferus> to connect to it fistmaster
<foomonkey> I would like to get involved in writing gnome/ubuntu code. I know C and C++ but not gnome... how do I get started? what packages do I need to install to have a development machine?
<fistmaster> withg vnc CLIENT ?
<Inferus> server
<fistmaster> client ?
<fistmaster> nmap ?
<fistmaster> or use lsof to test if UP
<lostinc> Does the number of fonts installed on GNOME effect its performance?
<Inferus> my client is REALvnc
<wide-eye> Inferus, is it running on the host? see a Xvnc whne your run ps ax?
<Inferus> on windows pc
<Melissa|X> I have mp3 files that come with a cue file. I want to split that mp3 based on the info in that cue file. anybody know how I can pull that off?
<Inferus> Xvnc ?
<wide-eye> Inferus, on the server
<Inferus> sec
<HMwiii> ubotu: wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Inferus> administrator@itadvantage:/$ sudo vncserver
<Inferus> New 'X' desktop is itadvantage:1
<Inferus> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<Inferus> Log file is /home/administrator/.vnc/itadvantage:1.log
<fistmaster> Inferus on lunux box run lsof -i TCP or nmap localhost plz
<fistmaster> is vnc server is up ?
<JohnUK89> !info nvidia-xgl > JohnUK89
<ubotu> Package nvidia-xgl does not exist in dapper
<JohnUK89> damnit
<JohnUK89> lol
<Inferus> fistmaster dont know
<fistmaster> dont know what ?
<JohnUK89> !info nvidia-glx > JohnUK89
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<fistmaster> Inferus on lunux box run lsof -i TCP or nmap localhost pl
<fistmaster> linux
<fistmaster> thsi 2 com will show you each port is open
<Inferus> i've just done lsof -i TCP
<Inferus> and nothing happenwed
<Inferus> oh wait
<fistmaster> =)
<Inferus> Xrealvnc 5819          root    0u  IPv4  15621       TCP *:x11-1 (LISTEN)
<Inferus> Xrealvnc 5819          root    3u  IPv6  15624       TCP *:5901 (LISTEN)
<fistmaster> ok great it seem up
<Inferus> yea
<h3h_timo> could someone explain to me why my sound stops working after i insert a dvd or cd???
<fistmaster> now on your client what r you trying to acces ? have you set a password in ths server ?
<Inferus> ohhhhhhhh
<morphix> i cant remember the package i can install, sys-v-conf or something so i can disabled some services from starting up which arent needed
<Inferus> i know what i did wrong
<fistmaster> because you have a problem h3h_timo Hahahaha$
<fistmaster> LOL Inferus
<Inferus> fistmaster: i just did
<Inferus> connect to 90.0.4.15:1
<paryl> hello... i'm trying to figure out how to run a python script all the time... so that when it dies for whatever reason, it's automatically restarted, etc.  i've been looking at inittab, but i honestly don't know what i'm looking at.  can anyone give me any pointers?
<Inferus> I had to specify what screen to connect into
<Nimwei-> Since I'm using xine and not gstreamer, if I install all of the gstreamer codecs I'm assuming they wont work, correct?
<Inferus> doh
<fistmaster> yep Inferus u right ! is it working now ?
<pp> Anyone know of a web guide to compiling ubuntu kernels?  I just need to know where to get the source and if I should use the kernel-package as I would with debian.
<h3h_timo> fistmaster, lol thanks... its been pissing me off.. ive reconfigured alsa.. did all this stuff.. and i always have problems with it.. it will shut off for stupid reasons and that is one of the many reasons
<neutrinomass> paryl: Write a wrapper for it ...in bash, in a for loop
<Inferus> However now i have a problem fistmaster, i have a desktop and a mousepointer, but no icons or task bars!
<neutrinomass> !customkernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customkernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wide-eye> Inferus, right click
<neutrinomass> !kernel > pp
<seshomaru> martoss , reinstalling resolvconf didn't work , but adding dhclient eth0 to .etc/rc.local did !
<fistmaster> check server settings Inferus
<Inferus> wide-eye: nothing
<pp> cheers neutrinomass
<pp> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Inferus> where do I do that fistmaster?
<wide-eye> Inferus, did you set a windowmanager to start?
<Inferus> i dont know wide-eye
<paryl> neutrinomass: i think i understand what you mean... thanks
<Inferus> how do i do that?
<neutrinomass> pp: Didn't ubotu /msg you ...
<Inferus> please
<fistmaster> h3h_timo do your sond work well with sound player ?
<wide-eye> Inferus, edit ~/.vnc/xstartup
<neutrinomass> pp: Sorry, it's an honest question, not an accusation :)
<pp> yeah its worked
<pp> :-)
<fistmaster> Inferus go to /etc/.... something like vnc
<h3h_timo> no... it wil stop working altogether
<h3h_timo> but, it always works with everything until it completely stops working
<PurpleTen> i love this chan :D .. soo helpfull
<wide-eye> Inferus, should be a startxfce4 or startkde in there
<Inferus> fistmaster nope  not there :s
<Inferus> i cant find it wide-eye
* HMwiii asks hey every body can any one give me some usefull wifi tools i can get with apt before i start modeprobeing my system to death?
<HMwiii> :)
<fistmaster> h3h_timo humm seem strange reaction, have you try to set manualy you card conf driver?
<fistmaster> or is it the original install ?
<Inferus> wide-eye: I'm on kubuntu
<Inferus> i have apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<h3h_timo> fistmaster, id unno... ive only tried installing it from source.. and thats about all
<fistmaster> Inferus can you check your VNC server package conf file
<Inferus> i thought it would automatically install everything i need?
<wide-eye> Inferus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20550
<Inferus> i dont know where to locate it fistmaster
<fistmaster> in synaptic
<Inferus> I dont know where to find it wide-eye, fistmaster
<wide-eye> change xfce to kde :)
<wide-eye> Inferus, put it in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<pp> neutrinomass I like the way you can do the "!kernel > pp"
<shinobi2> say if ubuntu 7.0 comes out, how do i upgrade the current 6.0 on my system? just apt-get the new kernel and gnome desktop?
<sobieski> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pp> just noticed it
<sobieski> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PurpleTen> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pp> !kernel > pp
<tumbleweed> anyone know whats up with durville.ubuntu.com ?
<tumbleweed> rsync rsync://durville.ubuntu.com./releases/
<michael003> shinobi2: apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<tumbleweed> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [receiver] 
<tumbleweed> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(434)
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: it's only a 3-liner
<gnu2it2> how to output a text file and exclude # comments and blank lines?
<fistmaster> kde or gnome ?
<shinobi2> michael003, cool
<PurpleTen> sending sigkill
<Tailsfan> Is there a way after you install Ubuntu that you can then install Kubuntu from the CD while still having ubuntu
<neutrinomass> pp: You can always use "ubotu, tell pp about kernel" but it requires more typing. The > redirection was a new feature added to ubotu recently :-) (but please only play with ubotu in #bots or by /msg -ing ubotu )
<wide-eye> gnu2it2, sed -e /'#'/d , i forget blank lines,  -e /^?/d ???
<pp> k
<Inferus> wide-eye: just put it in now and no diff, do i need to restart x?
<michael003> Tailsfan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shinobi2> Tailsfan, i think you can just do apt-get kubuntu or something to get k desktop, if that's what you want.
<Elephantium> has anyone had trouble connecting to the packages mirror while installing from the server CD?
<wide-eye> Inferus, ya restart the server
<michael003> Tailsfan: If you're wanting to install from the CD instead of the net, you'll have to register the Kubunt CD with apt first
<Inferus> whats the command to restartx plz?
<NickVolt> anyone know the format for the interfaces file to get the machine to listen on multiple ips?
<wide-eye> Inferus, vncserver -kill :1
<Tailsfan> But i wanted to do it without downloading it.
<neutrinomass> paryl: Take a glance at . I don't know bash scripting but that should serve fine (provided that the program doesn't run in the background ) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20551
<linuxgoober> how do i do a tracrt google.com in bash?
<PurpleTen> aww shit downloaded the wrong thing :(
<PurpleTen> i need gui
<linuxgoober> tracert*
<wide-eye> traceroute
<linuxgoober> ok
<Inferus> AUDIT: Mon Aug 14 15:15:09 2006: 6391 X: client 1 rejected from local host
<Inferus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Inferus> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Inferus> i keep getting that in my putty now wide-eye
<wide-eye> Inferus, are you doing startx or vncserver ?
<Inferus> startx
<Inferus> :s
<wide-eye> ok try the other :)
<wide-eye> Inferus, startx is start a regular x desktop
<Inferus> wide-eye: still no luck, same problem
<Inferus> a desktop but no bars / icons
<Inferus> just a nice mouse
<Inferus> :)
<tyler_d> anyone help me to access my ntfs hard drive... I do not have permission to access it?
<neutrinomass> tyler_d: To write to it, or read it ?
<sobieski> try Knoppix
<Inferus> tyler_d i hereby give you permission to access your hdd
<wide-eye> Inferus, ok check the log in ~/.vnc/
<tyler_d> read it
<neutrinomass> tyler_d: 1. Please file this as a bug ( http://launchpad.net )
<erUSUL> !ntfs > tyler_d
<NickVolt> anyone know the format for the interfaces file to get the machine to listen on multiple ips?
<neutrinomass> tyler_d: 2, What erUSUL said :-)
<erUSUL> NickVolt: use eth0:1...n as iface names iirc
<Inferus> wide-eye: nothing perculiar in there
<tyler_d> neutrinomass: pardon?
<Inferus> wide-eye: i'll go see if I can get a desktop to show up when I walk up to the machine itself, yeah?
<wide-eye> Inferus, vnc doesn't use the desktop in linux
<wide-eye> Inferus, starts a new one
<Inferus> I know
<Inferus> but i'm gonna check X is working ok
<wide-eye> k
<shinobi2> my video card is very slow when running glxgears, anyone know how to fix that or if that's fixable at all.
<Inferus> and if it is, then  know vnc is misconfigured
<neutrinomass> tyler_d: You got a link in PM by ubotu on how to fix this... please feel free to ask again if you don't get anywhere. If you are running Ubuntu 6.06, this should also be reported as a bug (so that it can be fixed in the next version and others can benefit as well )
<moparfan90> i copied alll the files from a CD i have into a folder. how do i make it a .iso now?
<tyler_d> neutrinomass: just followed there instructions... thank-you
<PurpleTen> use image burning :)
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: probelm with durville ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20552
<moparfan90> is that a program to make .iso's or burn image CD's?
<NickVolt> erUSUL: so in my interfaces file just add line eth0:X static..... address....?
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: is there a place to file server bugs?
<Brownster> moparfan90, use gnomebaker and make a data cd, then choose create image
<erUSUL> NickVolt: i'm not really sure but afaik that's the way
<PurpleTen> can you run server stuff using this "ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso" like vnc smb ftp httpd
<erUSUL> moparfan90: makisofs ; cdrecord ; cdrao
<moparfan90> ok
<erUSUL> moparfan90: mkisofs sorry
<neutrinomass> tumbleweed: Sorry, I can't help you with durville (no idea what it is). http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug is the place to file bugs
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: it's an ubuntu server (durville.ubuntu.com)
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: one of the releases.ubuntu.com servers
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: so mirroring ubuntu is difficult atm
<MZM> any howtos for second video out configuration (laptops VGA out for CRT)?
<neutrinomass> tumbleweed: Ahhh..... I'm not sure ... probably you should mail the webmaster for that
<pequatre> PurpleTen, yes
<sharperguy> now we all know what client Lorian uses
<PurpleTen> kool, thx pequatre
<tumbleweed> neutrinomass: webmaster@ubuntu.com ?
<neutrinomass> tumbleweed: Heh, I can't really find the webmaster's address... you could file it at launchpad, at worst it will be rejected
<pequatre> PurpleTen, but you'd beter get the 686 one if you have a pentium
<pequatre> (iirc))
<xopher> Whats the headpiece that roman emperors used called?
<cafuego_> pentium? that's an i586.
<PurpleTen> its not on my irc
<cafuego_> 686 is pentium pro, pentium 2 or higher
<xopher> Wreath?
<PurpleTen> mines p4
<pequatre> cafuego_, you're right
<pequatre> p4->686 then
<shinobi2> during boot time, there's a kubuntu screen, how can i replace that splash screen with the original ubuntu screen?
<pp> neutrinomass do you know off hand what the latest kernel is if I use git clone rsync ubuntu-2.6 from bcollins?
<pp> 2.6.17.X? X = ?
<PurpleTen> pequatre: really:S
<pequatre> well yes
<Elephantium> laurel?
<meathead> I have a Radeon 9000 Pro and I can't get OpenGL to work for the life of me, is http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/FrontPage what I need?
<azureal> xopher: go with laurel wreath for now
<Elephantium> xopher:  I think the word you're looking for was "laurel"
<PurpleTen> hmm i dont hav it on my mirror
<pequatre> it's optimized for pentiums and such
<neutrinomass> pp: Gimme a moment (I'm not on dapper anymore so I don't know this offhand )
<pequatre> PurpleTen, change your mirror then
<pp> cheers
<neutrinomass> pp: 2.6.15-26 ... it's a good idea not to sync
<PurpleTen> cant :P
<neutrinomass> pp: Since it IS a git branch and may be sort of broken
<pp> k thanks
<PurpleTen> can only dl stuff from my isp's mirror... my dl is limited
<Brownster> meathead, ive got a 9600pro and use the fglrx driver, works for gaming.
<pequatre> PurpleTen, strange i can't find it either
<pequatre> maybe they removed it
<PurpleTen> ohk
<pequatre> the only thing you'll need is the kernel so you'll download it with apt-get
<PurpleTen> ya http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu < thats my mirror
<PurpleTen> ohk
<PurpleTen> so i can get the 686 wit apt-get even wit the i386 desktop?
<pequatre> PurpleTen, yes
<F00kme> DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<azureal> xopher: confirmed twice already. it is a "laurel wreath"
<jbroome> So that's what it looks like when someone does that.
<azureal> jbroome, what did they do?
<kyja> is split
<jbroome> some one did the D CC exploit i think
<scud> when I do uptime and it displays the load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes. what is that a ratio of?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> yep, somebody done got k-lined
<pequatre> PurpleTen, all you'll have to do is "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<PurpleTen> ok, ill do that when i download the i386 :D
<PurpleTen> n install it
<jbroome> nalioth: wow, lots of people use crappy routers. :)
<meathead> I have a Radeon 9000 Pro and I can't get OpenGL to work for the life of me, is http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/FrontPage what I need?
<ulysess> Anyone know a website to configure ubuntu+gl+ati (HOWTO)?
<azureal> jbroome, so all people who have...what...auto accept get kicked for flooding?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!brenden@adsl-68-121-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<meathead> ulysess: what card model?
<ulysess> 9600pro
<Nimwei-> What was the name of the linux mail server client..Postfix or something isn't it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!robrien@70.88.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<kyja> I love ubuntu.. question about ati radion x600 though.... is it living up to its potential on my pavilion xd8000? becasuse some of the most simple graphics uses up all proccesses of a 3.4Ghz p4.
<meathead> use the drivers on ati.com
<trygg> Can i get a little quickhelp, i want to rar (or zip) everything thats in my home folder that starts with ., how can i do that easily?
<Qualitiam> hello, I'm having some problems to connect to internet. I'm using a CA-80U ADSL USB modem. pppoeconf searches the eth0 interface but finds nothing and quits. what can I do?
<kyja> k
<trygg> I dont want to mess it up since im backing everything up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!cuplex@*.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!doug@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<ulysess> i use it drivers, but i don't know how to configure xgl later (the widow dissappear)
<jbroome> holy banination
<Thunderpants> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!veriquex@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-*.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<mphatso> how can I install yahoo massanger inLunx
<Qualitiam> hello, I'm having some problems to connect to internet. I'm using a CA-80U ADSL USB modem. pppoeconf searches the eth0 interface but finds nothing and quits. what can I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!magnus@*.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<azureal> did nalioth ban fookme?
<mphatso> how can I install yahoo massanger in Linux
<Dasnipa`> mphatso, gimp
<meathead> mphatso: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81895.html
<nalioth> azureal: i am banning folks, yes.
<meathead> google
<TheGateKeeper> mphatso: are you using gnome?
<mphatso> hi
<kyja> open a pkg manager and search for yahoo or something.
<Thunderpants> mphatso, use gaim
<kyja> can do that
<EpP> mphatso, gaim
<PurpleTen> ya
<EpP> Dasnipa`, gaim?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!garrett@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Dasnipa`> yeah... dawgonnit
<kyja> hmmm
<PurpleTen> + yahoo n msn are the same thing now
<mphatso> thanks
<Qualitiam> Gliptic :P
* azureal is scared
<Qualitiam> hello, I'm having some problems to connect to internet. I'm using a CA-80U ADSL USB modem. pppoeconf searches the eth0 interface but finds nothing and quits. what can I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!Kill_X@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Dasnipa`> you know... gimp gaim... same thing... silly program names
<nalioth> azureal: notice the patterns
<azureal> Dasnipa`, !
<erUSUL> !adsl > Qualitiam
<Qualitiam> erUSULwhat?
<pp> anyone know what I have to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list to get "apt-get install xconfig" to work?
<Qualitiam> err
<PurpleTen> 58mins till i get the iso :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!bardock@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<azureal> nalioth, people from ubuntu-ops?
<Qualitiam> erUSUL, I don't get what you mean
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: read the pm from ubotu
<abarbaccia> hello all, do the fglrx drivers work with ubuntu dapper?
<Qualitiam> yes
<pp> or is there a better config program for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<nalioth> azureal: all the victims of the latest exploit are being diverted into #ubuntu-ops for education
<Qualitiam> erUSUL, I already checked that
<erUSUL> !ati > abarbaccia
<jbroome> haha nice
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: is an usb modem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!dt@adsl-69-212-*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Qualitiam> erUSUL, yes
<jbroome> it's like a n00b concentration camp. :P
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: eagle or speedtouch type?
<nalioth> azureal: we have had to resort to this, because it's QUITE disruptive when 100s of users drop upon exploit
<Qualitiam> erUSUL, to be honest I wouldn't know
<Qualitiam> I'll google these terms
<Qualitiam> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!tomcatt@cpe-72-178-129-178.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<alk_> .o/
<kyja> so thats where we dont go if we dont want to have a +b somewhere? =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<azureal> nalioth, ah, i've never seen this exploit before...by default i guess it was stopped... but explain this: " F00kme has quit (K-lined)"
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: do you speak spanish?
<nalioth> azureal: it was not stopped, the instigator was banned from the network (that is what k-lined means)
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: all the info i found in internet is in spanish
<alex116> ubuntu just crashed. where can I find the log if there is one?
<Thunderpants> alex116, /var/log/messages?
<erUSUL> alex116: there are a few all in /var/log/
<Qualitiam> erUSUL, yes, I do speak spanish
<Qualitiam> link me to these sites
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!tomcatt@cpe-72-178-*.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<azureal> nalioth: by stopped I meant that I personally was not exploited
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!tomcatt@cpe-72-178-129-178.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<erUSUL> Qualitiam: http://www.google.es/search?q=CA-80U+ADSL+USB&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:unofficial
<pp> do ubuntu people use menuconfig?
<nalioth> !tell azureal about exploit
<erUSUL> pp: yes
<pp> erUSUL do you know what I have to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list to get "apt-get install xconfig" to work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!vegeta@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<azureal> nalioth, ok, thx; interesting
<TheGateKeeper> pp: need to enable universe repo
<erUSUL> pp: xconfig works like menuconfig it comes with linux sources you can not install it from repos. just use make xconfig (you need qt-devel iirc)
<phanerothyme11> hi
<azureal> pp: just do it through a GUI, namely through "sudo synaptic"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!tarqua@ip68-97-*.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<neutrinomass> pp: gksudo synaptic
<neutrinomass> azureal: 'sudo' should not be used for graphical applications
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!john@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<azureal> ah, why is that? no problems here =)
<neutrinomass> see !root's link for reference
<phanerothyme11> got a kernel related query here, I've googled extensively but my knowledge isn't up to enough to make sense of the results. Can someone help?
<RaeDr> How do I delete Rhythmbox's database or get it to rescan my directory?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!johan@*.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<phanerothyme11> OK, I need some help installing the drivers for my nForce2 motherboard on ubuntu dapper drake. I've downloaded the drivers from nVidia, and now I'm told it needs to recompile the kernel, yet seems unable to do so. Would someone be able to tell me how to download and place the kernel source (and where from, I've looked but can't find 2.6.15-26-386 because I'm not sure what I am looking for) so that the nvidia driver in
<nalioth> !tell azureal about gksudo
<nalioth> !tell azureal about kdesu
<azureal> ah! the bot is pwning me!
<nalioth> !tell azureal about worksforme
<erUSUL> RaeDr: rm ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<RaeDr> Ta
<nalioth> azureal: just 'cuz it works for you, doesn't mean it's safe
<azureal> still seems vague
<HMwiii> how do i install gcc and  all the other compilers at once?
<azureal> gksudo --> "more appropriately"
<TheGateKeeper> !nvidia > phanerothyme11:
<erUSUL> phanerothyme11: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<neutrinomass> Hwyvar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HMwiii> apt-get install gcccombothing
<phanerothyme11> copied, many thanks indeed
<nalioth> azureal: if you open gui apps using sudo, your permissions can be changed to root.  You will lose the use of your box if this happens
<HMwiii> build0essential
<HMwiii> chears
<morphix> How do i make startx execute upon logining into shell from a certain user, i tried adding to ~/.bash_profile but that still doesnt work :(
<TheGateKeeper> !nividia > phanerothyme11:
<nalioth> azureal: using gksudo and/or kdesu to open gui apps obliviates that problem
<RaeDr> Is there anything better than Rhythmbox?
<neutrinomass> morphix: Why not use gdm then ?
<azureal> i think i see the problem -- "otherwise new login attempts may fail."
<PurpleTen> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<azureal> i need to test this now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!daesotho@216-15-*.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<TheGateKeeper> phanerothyme11: have you looked at the nividia ubotu info?
<morphix> neutrinomass: because i am not after that, i dont even need a window manager opened, just for X to start
<neutrinomass> morphix: Ah...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!evan@c-67-182-*.hsd1.ut.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<phanerothyme11> I've followed the install procedire TheGateKeeper, but it bummed out on me cos I had no kernel source
<erUSUL> TheGateKeeper: he's trying to install mobo drivers no vga drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!michael0@dsl-165-*.telkomadsl.co.za!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<phanerothyme11> well I need the whole thing, ultimately I just want to get the monitor working in its natural resolution of 1280x1024
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i3dmaste@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<alex116> my computer froze for the second time and I can't find any logs that tell me anything
<TheGateKeeper> erUSUL: ok, just woundered if he was trying to do things the hard way when there there was an easier method
<RaeDr> Why can I only set Rhythmbox to watch one directory?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!josh_ste@204.96.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<alex116> RaeDr: because thats how it was made?
<Luke> I have no reboot option on my exit menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!secleint@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> hmm no back and forward on my 5 button mouse
<Luke> anyone know how to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HMwiii> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TheGateKeeper> phanerothyme11: limit of my knowledge at the moment is there are howto's on compiling kernels in the ubuntu forums
<azureal> since i don't need to worry about multiple logins to my system (although the logins seem to work fine), i can afford to use sudo over gksudo
<HMwiii> yay :)
<mcphail> Luke: i take it you are using xgl/compiz?
<morphix> RaeDr: good thing to do with that, is make a central dir for music, and just symlink all ur other music folders inside that dir :)
<jmst> hi. what must i change so that "ping localhost" works? i have a mostly default kubuntu installation.
<Luke> mcphail: yea
<Luke> mcphail: this is a compiz problem?
<mcphail> Luke: that's your problem then
<Luke> mcphail: what'd you mean?
<NickVolt> Does anyone know how the map script works for the interface file? I am trying to alias multiple ips for one interface and am having some trouble..
<Luke> mcphail: are you saying its a result of compiz?
<erUSUL> !kernel > phanerothyme11
<mcphail> Luke: yes. Go back to plain old metacity and the menu option will be there :(
<mcphail> Luke: (but you can always reboot from the gdm screen)
<Luke> mcphail: well thats fine by me. I just didnt know why it was happening
<Luke> mcphail: thanks
<phanerothyme11> !kernel ...?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel ...? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mcphail> Luke: it annoys me as well, if that's any consolation :)
<adam_12> i have dual booted my ubuntu with xp but 4 some reason i cant access my ntfs partion, can n e one help me
<Luke> mcphail: is it just with xgl? i've got an aiglx running too and it doesnt seem to have the problem?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > adam_12
<mcphail> Luke: i haven't tried aiglx. I had presumed it would be compiz at fault.
<Inferus> Hi all, when I log onto my server x-server runs fine and KDE desktop, however when I connect through VNC, i cannot get a GUI to work. All i get is a blue background and a mousepointer, no actual gui's
<wes> my USB drives are mounted readonly
* neenaoffline hopes edgy ships with naim
<jmst> does anybody know why i get no response from "ping localhost"?
<ardchoille> neenaoffline: That would be good, IMHO
<iter> jmst: firewall
<iter> nic not up
<jmst> ifconfig doesn't list lo
<harisund> jmst probably because your network (TCP/IP stack) is not setup properly, or firewall, or your computer doesn't know what machine is localhost
<neenaoffline> ardchoille: yeah
<iter> ouch
<harisund> jmst what happens when you execute 'sudo invoke-c.d networking restart' ?
<jmst> will i drop offline?
<iter> or just ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 up
<erUSUL> jmst: check /etc/network/interfaces for a line like auto lo\n auto lo
<erUSUL> iface lo inet loopback
<jmst> "auto lo" is the first uncommented line in /etc/network/interfaces
<harisund> erUSUL I have been meaning to ask you this, ever since you helped me out in the morning. What's the difference between amd64-server, amd64-k7 and amd64-k8? Which one do I install for Turion64?
<kyja> well here goes nothing
* kyja cringes
<phanerothyme11> thanks for you help!
<jmst> a-ha! i typed your second line, iter, and it's working now
<mcquaid> hello, regarding the plf repos, all the files seem to list in synaptic that they offer except the w32codec pack
<jmst> why wasn't that enabled by default and how do i make sure it is from now on?
<erUSUL> harisund: amd64-server is a kernel configured for server tasks probabli with preemt disabled. i do not know what is the diff between the others though
<mumbles> question - if i have set up ubuntu with my kvm then moved it to my brothers room - why the hell isent the mouse working ?
<kyja> heh, wont launch
<iter> it should be if it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<mcquaid> I can see the file is on their site but it's not listed in synaptic
<harisund> erUSUL hmm ok ... I was just wondering which one to install on Turion64 or Athlon64. .
<erUSUL> mcquaid: w32codecs are in seveas repos
<mcquaid> which repos is that?
<Seveas> !seveas > mcquaid
<erUSUL> harisund: amd64-k7 is the safest choice
<mcquaid> and the repos i'm referring to is I see it right here: http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/
<jmst> yes, it should, but it's not.
<harisund> erUSUL ok .. thanks
<mumbles> !interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mumbles> !mice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> xfree86 or x.org ?? because I dont think ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run is any good for ubuntu 6.06
<morphix> kyja: u need the fglrx drivers
<mumbles> :(
<harisund> kyja did you look at the wiki page titled 'binary drivers how to / ati' ? There are instructions on how to convert it into .deb files, or use .deb files that others have created
<kyja> ah no I was not at wiki
<kyja> I will try
<harisund> kyja just go to the wiki.ubuntu.com page .. search for Binary Drivers
<kyja> ok thx =] 
<harisund> !ati > kyja
<wes> !ati > wes
<harisund> wes you can message ubotu .. you could do /msg ubotu ati .. of course !ati > wes would work too :0
<wes> you can't msg ubotu ati > kyja?
<coopster> can anyone think of a rdesktop-like RDP client that supports sharing local files with the remote computer?  I know ms's rdesktop client is capable of setting up shares on the remote computer, is there a linux equivalent to this that anyone can think of?
<shaantanu> !KDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<harisund> wes when you msg ubotu, ubotu replies only to you. When you do !something, ubotu outputs the message on the chanel. When you do !topic > nick, ubotu redirects the message to nick
<mcquaid> Thx for the repo, good stuff in there, still it's strange thats the one file I can't get from slf
<harisund> coopster nx is supposed to work with samba, but I am not really sure. Otherwise, yeah, even I am looking for an option that can do that :D
<stonarmusic> what happened to the small panel icon for nautilus?
<Luke> I've got a belkin wifi card (pci) and i've followed this guide to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 but it freezes my computer and doesnt allow it to start up if i enable the card. Any ideas?
<stonarmusic> there used to be a 'file browser' in the add to panel applet
<PurpleTen> 22mins till i get my iso :D
<Luke> stonarmusic: you can add it from the application launcher menu
<Luke> stonarmusic: just drag and drop it from Applications/File Browser
<stonarmusic> Luke - I don't see there, I'm going to try to add it.
<aliasfred> q. does canonical run its own bittorrent seeder for ubuntu cd ?
<johnm1019> does anyone know where the tnsnames.ora file appears when it comes to oracle XE install on ubuntu
<Luke> johnm1019: you can view all the installed files with synaptic
<Luke> I've got a belkin wifi card (pci) and i've followed this guide to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 but it freezes my computer and doesnt allow it to start up if i enable the card. Any ideas?
<Howitzer> hi, i'm having a problem with my fonts: I went onto another account and set up some things, then i used synaptic to uninstall a load of KDE apps i don't use (including kde-base and so on), now, when i log in to my main account (which i didn't touch in the meanwhile), all the fonts look crappy and non-anti-aliased (or hinted or whatever you call it), i'm using the EXACT same font-settings as on my other account that does not have this.
<mcphail> aliasfred: they do, iirc
<stonarmusic> hmm, nope couldn't add it either.
<aliasfred> mcphail: do you happen to know their ip ? :)
<DanaG> There is a "apply KDE fonts to GTK" option somewhere.
<Evergete> how to mount a partition as user and avoid the message Can't get root permissions?
<Luke> stonarmusic: use your alacarte menu editor to add it to Applications/Accessories
<phanerothyme11> is there an easy way to find out your kernel output path?
<mcphail> aliasfred: nope.
<Luke> stonarmusic: then drag it from the Applications menu to your tool bar
<aliasfred> mcphail: ok. i do agree this is a weird question.
<orbin> Evergete: mount it w/ the userid=<username/userid> option iirc
<Howitzer> DanaG, could that be my problem?
<mcphail> aliasfred: isn't there some way to find out from the torrent file?
<DanaG> 'perhaps.
<Howitzer> that i removed those KDE fonts and now i'm stuck with the ugly things?
<DanaG> Well, you just have to find out how the KDE fonts are being applied, and remove that.
<aliasfred> mcphail: nope, i can have all the peers currently sharing the ubuntu cds but not the one from canonical
<Evergete> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<aliasfred> mcphail: thanks for the help, i will use an alternative tech :)
<mcphail> :)
<Howitzer> or International Internet Relay Chat
<stonarmusic> i had to add a custom application launcher for nautilus, and use a weird gnome folder as the icon
<existance> Could someone help me get my microphone working?
<bellyflopper> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sharperguy> Incandecent Iratic Inconpsicuous Intelegent Internation Internet Relay Chat
<existance> Could someone help me get my microphone working?
<morphix> existance: wait more than a minute and someone would hlep
<Howitzer> sure
<morphix> help*] 
<Howitzer> i'd like to
<Howitzer> what is the problem? :)
<Elko> existance: try fiddling with alsamixer
<existance> Howitzer, to whom are you talking? :D
<existance> Elko, I did :/
<johnm1019> is there a way to start the finder gui tool as sudo?
<Howitzer> mr Existance
<existance> Howitzer, well, the gnome sound recorder doesn't work and my fiddling in alsamixer hasn't changed that.  So I'm out of ideas.
<Luke> I've got a Belkin F5D7000 wifi card (pci) and i've followed this guide to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 but it freezes my computer and doesnt allow it to start up if i enable the card. Any ideas?
<Howitzer> hmm
<existance> Howitzer, it's a part of a headset that is plugged into the sound card of my comp.
<Howitzer> crap
<Howitzer> have no idea what to do either -_-
<sharperguy> ok...
<Howitzer> i just plugged my in, went to some dialog and it worked
<existance> Howitzer, :()
<Howitzer> i'm not really helpful am i :o
<sharperguy> The souncard will be the problem, since the mike is just audio in and uses no drivers
<morphix> in volume control and choose ur sound card in the OSS section
<morphix> and check mic is unmuted
<stonarmusic> can someone help me with my audio cds? sound juicer error: "Reason: could not get/settings from/on resource" dvds and dvdrs work fine with this drive
<morphix> existance^^
<ranpha> i screwed up my xorg...i want tp reconfigure it but i can't seem to get to prompt. what was the code i need to put in to get prompt?
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ardchoille> ranpha: ^^
<existance> morphix, what is the OSS section?  I opened volume control from the gnome sound recorder and all I see is Playback and Capture
<existance> morphix, oh
<ranpha> can't open a console...i'm at the live cd now and i want to boot into prompt
<stonarmusic>  tail | dmesg returns a bunch of lines of this: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 			 			 				
<mcphail> ranpha: ctrl-alt-F3
* mumbles loves not having propper utf8 support
<existance> morphix, holy shit.  I have about 40 options in the Record from input: section now
<stonarmusic> here's what totem:  'error accessing 'cdda:///dev/hdc': Invalid URI'
<whatsnfs> Hi, I just need some help to compile a module... never done this before, but I can use the commandline and stuff..
<erf`> Hey, how do I remove the "vino-server" package without it wanting to remove the "ubuntu-deskop" package?
<Yurtle> anyone in here good with hardware raid ? raid 5 ?
<whatsnfs> it's the pymssql module for python...
<ranpha> no.....can't boot into linux because the drivers of my card won't work so no crtl-alt...just need to code to boot from the cd into my prompt with a GUI
<existance> morphix, alright.. i restarted gnome sound recorder and microphone is unmuted and at max on the OSS device
<existance> morphix, still doesn't work when I try recording though
* morphix shrugs
<morphix> have u tried unmuting line-in?
<existance> morphix, is there another sound recorder that would be better?
<existance> morphix let me check
<Yurtle> i had a raid 5 array with 4 drives and one crashed, i went into the controller bios screen and hit reconstruct instead of rebuild and now its doing something .. converting raid 5 to raid 0 im scared.
<Dr_Willis> this is when it pays to have backups.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Yurtle> i have backups but .im just bummed out about it.
<ranpha> how can i boot into my prompt without going into a GUI
<existance> morphix, wtf... whenever i modify something in volume control, gnome sound recorder adds another 6 entries in my recorder options..
<Yurtle> dr_willis you think its going to boot back up when its done doing whatever the hell its doing ?
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  could use that recover/rescue mode in the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> Yurtle,  your guess is as good as mine. :P
<Yurtle> haha
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  ya want to do this once? or from now on?
<Yurtle> it seems to be doing whatever its doing for a reason but. im just nervous as hell.
<erf`> So anyone?
<ranpha> no once Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  or ya can try booting into runlevel 3, 2 is the default with GUI.
<Nimwei-> Ok, so I've got postfix installed.  How do I go about setting up user accounts/mail addresses for my localhost domain just as a test? From what I'm reading, it looks like postfix only sends mail..it doens't really manage accounts/etc.
<Dr_Willis> or ya can just boot to the gui. and kill the gdm service.
<existance> does anyone know of a good sound recorder package?
<ranpha> just want to start dphk-reconfigure .... why can't i start into a prompt
<michael003> existance: audacity
<mumbles> how do i do remote login ?
<existance> michael003, gratzi
<Nimwei-> mumbles - apt-get install vncserver
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  theres several ways to get to the prompt. :P heck ya could just alt-ctrl-f1  if ya just need the shell,  /etc/init.d/gdm stop (and X will be dead)
<Dr_Willis> mumbles,  or use ssh. :P
<erf`> Is there anyway to stop the default vnc server on boot in dapper?
<Dr_Willis> erf`,  ive never noticed a default vnc service.
<Dr_Willis> erf`,  in fact i manually set up a default vnc server, so  i could vnc in and get the GDM login.
<morphix> How do i make startx execute upon logining into shell from a certain user, i tried adding to ~/.bash_profile but that still doesnt work :(
<Dr_Willis> morphix,  could try the .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> morphix,  but when ever that user tryes to open a new shell it wlll try to run it again. :)
<erf`> Dr_Willis,  I've setup my own vnc server but I want it to use the default port (5900), but the default vnc server (vino-server) is still using it
<morphix> :/
<Nimwei-> erf` - dkpg -r vino-server
<Dr_Willis> vino-server is part of gnome as far as i know. and is only ran when the user starts it up.
<Nimwei-> erf` - Then you should be able to install vnc and it'll be the "default"
<Dr_Willis> actually vini-server is shareing desktop :0 which is the current displayed desktop. normal vnc servers start at 5901 and so on.
<sirjohn> ok - how do i remotley login to a ubuntu desktop without already been logged in ?
<sirjohn> real vnc ?
<Dr_Willis> sirjohn,  i ssh in, start vncserver, and then connect with a vncclient
<Dr_Willis> i normally use vnc4server  or tightvncserver
<mcphail> sirjohn: freenx
* Dr_Willis wonders how detailed the vnc wiki page is on the ubuntu site. VNC is such a flexable tool its confuseing. :P
<MFen> there appears to be a problem with breezy-security/multiverse
<MFen> is this a known issue?
<MFen> it's a bzip decompression error
<ubuntu> Does anyone have any idea why gdm might fail to start on a restart?
<sirjohn> Dr_Willis,  thanks. i realy dont what to have to go up to my bros room eveytime theres a problem with ubuntu
<anabain> can anybody help me with the LAN card? system recongizes it (lspci) but cannot bring it up. it's a realtek 8139
<pp> anyone here have an opinion on the best way to stop and resume a long kernel compilation?
<Dr_Willis> sirjohn,  theres 2 ways of vnc ussage.. seeing/shareing the Current desktop (what you see sitting at the remote box) and then you got the 'hidden' desktops that you can start several of.
<morphix> anabain: gigabit?
<adam_12> i have set up samba 2 share one of my folders in but when i am on my windows xp computer i cant get access to the folder because it is asking 4 a user name and password and i dont know what they are
<anabain> realtek
<soundray> pp: what do you want to do while the compilation is stopped?
<pp> restart the machine
<Dr_Willis> adam_12,  you need to set the users samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' (where username is the name of one of your linux users)
<morphix> ana
<pp> can it be done with screen?
<Howitzer> Yeeeha, i fixed the fonts stuff by removing ~/.fonts.conf
<morphix> anabain: i know its a realtek brand, but is the speed of the card gigabit?
<existance> How can I get my mic to play directly into my speakers?
<sirjohn> Dr_Willis,  im probably going to be doing the seeing/shareing one to show him around ubuntu
<Howitzer> and now all my fonts are anti-aliased as hell and they're making me dizzy :/
<soundray> pp: I'm afraid there's no way to suspend the compilation so that it will survive a reboot.
<pp> cheers mate
<sirjohn> right thats ssh installed and real vncserver
<Dr_Willis> sirjohn,  i found doing it 'that' way seems to be much slower  :P but its good for tutorials.
<morphix> anabain: its just that, i am sure thats the same NIC i have in my server, i'll checkk
<Dr_Willis> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<anabain> morphix, I'm not sure
<pp> it is possible in principle though?
<Dr_Willis> sirjohn,  i tend to use vnc4server
<sirjohn> i dont think he will have that much of a problem becouse he seamed to be able to use it when i showed him the last time
<morphix> anabain: damn, my server NIC is 8169, close but not the same as yours, what errors do u get when u try to bring the NIC up?
<sirjohn> right now to go downsatres and see if i can view it
<sirjohn> ipconfig
<Ademan> i'm about to go, but i had a question about shared objects.... how come so many shared objects have a number after them? like libGL.so.5 or something
<sirjohn> oh crap wrong window :( thougt i had changed out of this one
<soundray> pp: you can Ctrl-Z it, and then pick up with fg, but only if the parent shell still lives.
<sirjohn> and wrong command anyway
<soundray> pp: it should be possible to suspend, though, if you have activated that
<mike-e> is there a well documented list of linux commands ?
<soundray> !tell mike-e about cli
<pp> thanks soundray
<mumbles> right im downstar4es :p
<ropiku> hey, I have a question. I forgot to write the grub. Now, i'm on Fedora. What do I have to write in grub.conf ?
<HMwiii> how do i find out whats linking to a file
<morphix> anabain: still here??
<HMwiii> symolic link i mean
<Ademan> ropiku: what do you have to write for it to do what?
<soundray> ropiku: follow the procedure recommended to recover after windows installation. See the message from ubotu
<matid> Do you guys know if it's possible to attach a bash session running in the background?
<soundray> !tell ropiku about grub
<Ademan> are you dual-booting or what?
<ropiku> thanks to all
<ropiku> I want triple bootign
<HMwiii> !symbolic link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matid> I closed a tab in gnome-terminal, but I can see that bash executing the command that I issued is still running (ps aux | grep bash). Is it possible to attach it again?
<morphix> ropiku: i currently triple boot, what exactly do u need to know??
<andreas__> hallo leute
<t> I'm having trouble taking down X... I want to go to multiuser mode but without gnome
<ropiku> morphix, I'm now on FC5 and vi grub.conf
<t> I've tried init 2 but X is still up, and init 1 is single user mode
<soundray> ropiku: if the boot menu doesn't contain all the options, you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu.
<geokok> I want to have the debian menu. I installed "menu" from synaptic, restarted, but I cant tick the alacarte option...
<MZM> matid: if your not using screen, then imho no.
<Ademan> couldnt you just ctrl+alt+F(number) into a virtual console?
<ropiku> morphix, I can't get to ubuntu because it's not on grub list
<soundray> andreas__: falscher Kanal -- #ubuntu-de
<mumbles> argh
<mumbles> damm thing dosent work
<matid> MZM: That's a pity
<ropiku> morphix, Ubuntu it's installed in lvm /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol02 and I have a /boot partition
<existance> how do I tell what drivers a device is using?
<MZM> matid: IMHO closing tab should kill process. Q is - why it is still running?
<morphix> ropiku: hm.. i dunno how lvm's are setup so i am no help
<matid> MZM: Not really sure. I was running pbuilder with sudo and I can see that it's still running, even though the tab was closed
<ropiku> anybody knows the manual grub setting for Ubuntu on a LVM ?
<t> any ideas on how to take down X/gnome? and go multiuser mode?
<ropiku> because I don't want to lose FC5 or Windows from grub settings
<soundray> ropiku: if your /boot partition is outside the LVM, the rescue instructions should still apply. Did you get the pm from ubotu?
<mike-e> if someone's able to play mp3's and has w32codecs installed, why wouldn't they be able to hear the audio on a google video movie?
<morphix> ropiku: you should still be able to reconfigure grub and it should find all other OS's automatically (atleast mine does)
<ropiku> soundray: yes, I'm reading
<soundray> mike-e: that's a firefox problem most likely
<teicah> t: disable gdm at bootup
<Nimwei-> What's a free C compiler I can install?
<matid> MZM: Oh, I was wrong. It's not running, it's sleeping.
<void^> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<t> how would i do that?
<mike-e> it plays fine on my firefox
<teicah> t: followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Nimwei-> void^: thanks.
<virginijus> haribol
<hume> i'm trying to run memtest, and it says "trying mlock" and then "killed". is there something wrong? leaves no other output
<soundray> mike-e: how are you playing the video when it doesn't work?
<geokok> anyone on how to show up debian menu?
<Ragzouken> I tried following this Tutorial on teh Ubuntu wiki for Dual Screen, but it isn't working, can anyone see anything wrong with my xorg thingy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20562
<MZM> anyaone running on i855 based laptop?
<mike-e> sound: the video's fine, the audio doesn't play
<soundray> geokok: have you done a 'sudo apt-get install menu' already?
<ikonia> is there an X configuration tool for ubuntu that will allow a dual headed configuration to be created
<geokok> yes
<teicah> it turns out to be the very first link for "disable gdm ubuntu bootup" in the _google_ search
<geokok> and restartedx, restarted the machine
<geokok> nothing
<soundray> mike-e: you said "it plays fine in my firefox". So what is the problem?
<anabain> morphix, excuse me, I was in a hurry... now eth1 works, and I can ping from PC2(eth1) to PC1(eth0), but now I can't connect to internet from PC2 to PC1(adsl-usb modem, ppp0 interface)
<soundray> geokok: 'sudo update-menus'?
<anabain> morphix, btw, I'm using eth1 in PC2 as eth0 doesn't work at all (brand new and crappy gforce6150/430)
<UncleD> What is the recommended way of backing up my ubuntu system? Is there software that works great for backups?
<geokok> no, i just did that. should i restart my laptop?
<ikonia> amadna
<ikonia> amanda
<MZM> UncleD: SBackup
<anabain> morphix, PC2 eth0 is gigabit, why did you ask me this before?
<UncleD> amanda or sbackup?
<UncleD> both are good?
<mumbles> ok who else usses vnc viefwer under windows?
<mike-e> sound: it plays fine on another computer
<CraZy675> we are installing kubuntu here (at work) but we are having trouble with out dual monitors, what steps should I take to trouble shoot this?
<mike-e> crazy: make sure xserver-xorg is properly configured?
<MZM> UncleD: S stands for Simple ;)
<mumbles> im tring to connect to a machene with it running and as far as i know working - yet it says connection refesed
<jbirdAngel_> Hello, linux can open up RTF files just fine right?
<soundray> mike-e: have a look at http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<geokok> ok that did it!! thanks man
<geokok> other question. Firefox plays apple trailers but not firefox flicks (quicktime)
<geokok> i have totem-xine ff plugin
<UncleD> MZM: If I know I just want a complete backup of my entire hd, you recommend anything?
<michael003> jbirdAngel_: OpenOffice should be able to open RTF
<MZM> UncleD: dd or tar? I suggest to take look at sbackup
<Riaal> lol, how do I go "away, not by the computer" whit gaim? im clicking "awat" and then "not..." but it doesnt work
<UncleD> MZM: Let's say I have one HD, and I want to add another and make a RAID 1. Can that be done, even though one HD is currently empty ?
<MZM> UncleD: it's different case -> wait 5 min...
<mumbles> mcphail for some reasion i cant connect to the vnc server now
<BlueEagle> uncled: raid1 is mirroring, right?
<UncleD> BlueEagle: correct
<UncleD> BlueEagle: I want a mirroring setup for my system.
<azureal> Hi, if i wanted to stream realplayer video, should i get it the player from http://real.com/linux   , or install either realplay or realplayer (seems outdated) from synaptic?
<geokok> any tips on firefox+quicktime (i have totem-xine plugin)?
<JonasCJ> can someone tell me how to fix "Grub Error 18"?
<anabain> anybody knows why can I ping from between two pcs but cannot reach internet (pc2 -->pc1(ppp0)) although I have iptable configured and ipforwarding?
<CraZy675> ok and on kubuntu it won't let me install firefox from the add programs menu, how do I enable that?
<CraZy675> there also isn't any options in the development category of the package manager
<Paddy_EIRE> Has anyone in here managed to get talktalk broadband working on ubuntu???
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: is that a survey or a help request?
<MZM> UncleD: You can google yourself, but basicly it goes like this:
<mumbles> anabain using crosover cables ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <soundray> its hardly a survey... Anyhow have u heard if its possible as i plan to leave BT
<MZM> UncleD: 1) create partition with raid autodetect type; 2) create raid1 with one missing partition; 3) create FS on raid; 4) mount && copy data from existing partition to raid; 5) change original partition to raid and add it to raid.
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: no, I haven't heard, but if you find out a few technical details, it should be possible to find out.
<anabain> mumbles, I think so, why?
<mumbles> you can ping the other ocmptuer but not out to the net?
<anabain> yes
<mumbles> can the other comptuer ping out to the net?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: even easier would be to just buy an Ethernet and/or wireless router that is compatible with the service
<LadyNikon> DNS?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: what type of modem do you use with BT?
<Paddy_EIRE> <soundray>question for u.. do u think the bt voyager routers work on other broadband providers?
<anabain> mumbles: PC2(eth1)---->PC1(eth0)(ppp0 adsl-usb)--->internet
<Paddy_EIRE> im using a voyager 205 adsl router
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: probably -- I think they are fairly standard hardware.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<kitsuneofdoom> heylo...I'm noticing my CPU maxing out whenever I open something in SDL. Since I have a laptop, and power is somewhat of an issue, I would like to know how to stop this
<voodoo> hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> all i need to do is find out what the password is for the router config
<virginijus> why synaptic canot run, if gtk not load,(only kdm ar kde) ?
<UncleD> MZM: Thank you for that. Back to the backups, if I just want a complete backup of my system, will sbackup achieve that if I copy / and all sub-dir? Won't that miss the filesystem tables?
<mumbles> Paddy_EIRE is there a reset switch ?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: it's possible, though, that they try to lock them down via the firmware
<voodoo> how can i use especial button in k9876 keyboard
<mumbles> oh - bt voyerger
<MZM> UncleD: sbackup is for backuping data files. trageted for endusers and not whole system backup. try simple tar
<co00> hello i want to try ubuntu, my question is i have an amd turion 64 cpu, when i install the 64 bit ubuntu version do i need extra 64 bit software for it ?
<UncleD> MZM: So, for my entire system backup, use tar?
<anabain> mumbles, with PC2 being an old PII debian system, it worked
<Riaal> how do I use chown for a dir and all subdirs and files? (launched ktorrent whit root privelige, messed up everything)
<jbroome> Riaal: chown -R
<MZM> UncleD: yap. use tar. but i moved two systems to Raid1 w/o problems (and backups) ;)
<Riaal> thanks jbroome
<jbroome> -R == recursive
<anabain> mumbles, and with the same eth card
<UncleD> MZM: I'm going to try and move my system to raid 1 but i want a backup too ;)
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: Well, a lot of the Binary stuff won't work
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: like Flash
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: I'm using 64 on a Turion
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: however, 32 bit software WILL run on it, you just need to get the 32-bit libraries
<JeanLuc> Hey does the latest build of Ubuntu support mp3 play back
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tilstoy> Does anyone in here have any idea when the patch for the critical vulnerability in Rails is going to be released? It's been almost a week now and I'm starting to have serious doubts as to whether or not it will even be fixed.
<Dr_Willis> if you install the right packages - yes. :P
<Dr_Willis> same as always.
<orbin> JeanLuc: not OOTB.
<JeanLuc> is it hard to install
<Dr_Willis> Trivial - read the urls
<aaron_> hello all
<javb> Hello people. I have installed Skype from the repositories, and i have a doubt. The appearence of the program is not the same as all the programs. Its, mmm, UGLY? dunnow... can some one give me an idea of what to do? (it also takes a lot to start)
<winball> How can I change my charset from UTF-8, to ISO-8859-1 ? I only find how-tos for older versions of ubuntu
<aaron_> I have an odd question
<orbin> JeanLuc: if you can install ubuntu you can install the codecs :)
<JeanLuc> i'm new to linux, i'm trying to install it for my sister so she doesn't have to deal with XP problems
<CyDrive> Anyone know of a free proxy tester?
<Paddy_EIRE> <soundray> maybe.... I think ill google voyager 205 and find out if i can use 3rd party firmaware of any kind
<JeanLuc> alright i tried it on SUSE 10.1 and i couldn't figure it out
<Dr_Willis> JeanLuc,  it pays to read read and read some more. :P
<RetLaw> Hi, I'm new to Ubunti and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. Someone willing to help me out ?
<RetLaw> I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. So I assume it's DNS-related ? What can I do to solve this ?
<JeanLuc> yea i'm in a hurry
<Riaal> im trying to get ktorrent to auto open when i download torrent files, where is the program located? =S
<orbin> JeanLuc: you're welcome to get help in here if you have trouble
<lucox> hey human beings, can i achieve this option   : grep -i pentiumm /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386   =>    CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set     to SET (y/m)   without compiling kernel ? :-) hmmm ?  i don't want to compile kernel even if in debian i had to ....      my problem (other way said) is: frequency scaling is ok but "fan scaling" not, and i think it's this option that i wrote above ...
<Dr_Willis> JeanLuc,  set up the extra repositiories.. insall a few packages.. done.
<JeanLuc> alright thanks a lot i'll work in it this week
<Dr_Willis> :P
<azureal> while installing realplayer10 i'm getting a strange prompt: "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] :"  any ideas?
<co00> what is better for an amd turion 64, ubuntu normal or the 64 bit version, will i have problems with software ?
<Dr_Willis> azureal,  enter /usr perhaps ?    or hit return. :P
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: For maximum speed, the 64 bit edition. For maximum ease, go with 32
<JonasCJ> Why doesnt reinstalling GRUP on hd0 (MBR) fix the GRUP error 18?
<Dr_Willis> azureal,  its asking where to install to.
<azureal> Dr_Willis, i kinda want to know what it means
<co00> lok
<javb> Hello people. I have installed Skype from the repositories, and i have a doubt. The appearence of the program is not the same as all the programs. Its, mmm, UGLY? dunnow... can some one give me an idea of what to do? (it also takes a lot to start)
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: mostly, math speed, like md5sums
<azureal> Dr_Willis, earlier i gave it the path /usr/lib/realplayer   for installation
<JeanLuc> oh one more thing... how is the support for SSH tunneling? ie... user friendly?
<co00> and does ubuntu support ATI Radeon X200 ??
<azureal> Dr_Willis, so i don't think /usr will be enough...
<Dr_Willis> JeanLuc,  ssh is  a very large and flexable tool. and worth learning about.. how do you expect to make it user firendly? :P
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: Accelerated or regular?
<Dr_Willis> azureal,  no idea there. i normally let it use the defaults.
<JeanLuc> i got it working on XP machines
<co00> regular
<JeanLuc> but i want a linux based sever
<ag0ny> i am trying to recompile my kernel without PREEMPT and i get the following error: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2829/. can someone tell me what is going wrong? sorry its german logs...
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: then you're fine...but if you want accelerated graphics, you need to see if the ATi drivers will work
<Dr_Willis> JeanLuc,  a server to serve what?  :)
<co00> anyone expiriences with radeon x200 and 3d in ubuntu ?
<JeanLuc> files to and from when i'm away from home on my labtop
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: but if you just want word processing and maybe some non-OpenGL games, then you're fine
<trygg> Do anyone know what im doing wrong with this: 'tar czvf trygg.tgz /home/trygg/.* --exclude=..' gets /home/trygg/./* , but i want it to only get /home/trygg/.* ?
<co00> opengl would be nice if possible
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: You said you wanted regular...3D would be accelerated
<CyDrive> can anyone recommend a program that can check a list of proxies to see if they are good or not?
<co00> yeh i mean 3d sorry
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: I have a link, hold on a sec
<co00> i want just opengl to work and wireless lan that would be perfect
<aaron_> A server was donated to our location, HP Netserver 5/100 LH with 64 MB RAM and 100 Mhz processor. I was hoping to run xubuntu off of it, or ubuntu server LTS. I cannot boot off of CD, the existing SCSI CDROM is fritzy and ide is not working, I cannot get into BIOS. Booting off of a floppy doesn't work because the scsi drive doesn't fit on it. the network boot process would not work either,...
<aaron_> ...due to the above reasons. There is no USB. Any possible ideas? I'm really hoping to get this thing off of my workbench (it's been there for two weeks)
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: it's not exactly easy
<prakash> hi
<jbroome> aaron_: sometimes free computers are the most expensive ones. :)
<aaron_> ahaha
<aaron_> yes, I agree
<RetLaw> Hi folks, should I follow a special procedure when asking a Q over here ?
<JeanLuc>             dvorak.org/blog
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: thanks for the link
<orbin> RetLaw: yeah, don't ask to ask ;)
<kitsuneofdoom> RetLaw: give more info than neccesary, and don't ask if you can ask a question
<co00> is there also a link for Wlan drivers ?
<CyDrive> aaron: just an idea not sure if it will work ut temporarly change the power supply in the machine so you can have the computer boot from cdrom then after you intsall the os put the old battery supply back in
<harisund> Perhaps there should be a channel dedicated to Ubuntu on AMD64. :(
<kitsuneofdoom> RetLaw: definitly give the version # and processor type, perhaps anything you changed
<co00> because i have only wireless internet and an os without support my wlan would be pointless
<kyja> ok. I have installed the gflrx. 3d does not effect proccesses hardly at all. however seems that 2d with lots of colors does hog cpu? I dont know.
<HMwiii> can anyone tell me what the package linux-tree is?
<kyja> and I cant seems to change resolutions.
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: hmmm....well...what wireless card
<orbin> kyja: does fglrxinfo say ATI or mesa?
<kyja> ati
<mookid> :o
<kyja> its functioning I guess
<co00> Broadcom 802.11 B/G WLAN
<HMwiii> i was hoping it would put the kernal sources in my /usr/src/ directory
<co00> its build in notebook
<orbin> kyja: how'd you install fglrx?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: What notebook?
<PurpleTen> whats the command to find out what ur ip is?
<kyja> cooo I have a perfect url for help with that 1 sec
<jbroome> PurpleTen: ifconfig
<co00> hp pavillion dv5030
<PurpleTen> in ubuntu
<jbroome> for internal ip
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: yeah, I have a 5000 series too
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: you running Ubuntu too?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: now?
<co00> no i want to install it
<aaron_> hmm cydrive, I think you mean battery (BIOS), interesting idea, though the problem is that I don't know where to get one. The thing is an external battery, about the size of a 9volt, and is taped to the inside of the case!!
<aaron_> =P
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: I see...well, do you happen to know the model # of the card
* HMwiii pleads : can anyone help me with this howto http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9.tar.gz
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: have you the same hardware like me ?
<aaron_> I'm wondering, is it possible to install ubuntu over a serial cable?
<RetLaw> Ok, the Q is : I'm new to Ubuntu and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. What can I do to solve this ?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: not quite sure, I got the card with the A/B/G/Bluetooth
<kyja> I just got bvm4306 on my zd800 going with this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<HMwiii> i don't know where this guy gets his kernal source
<kyja> er bcm4306 hehe
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: and did your wlan driver work under ubuntu ?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: I suggest trying to get wired internet at least for a little if possible
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: I got it working
<HMwiii> kyja:  i will try it out
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: it took a while
<kyja> and advice
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: cool and your graphics adapter is radeon x200 mobile too ?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: use the fwcutter package
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<aaron_> yes
<kyja> when you go to enable wireless disable card ethernet. and wait a few secs
<lucox> hey human beings, can i achieve this option   : grep -i pentiumm /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386   =>    CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set     to SET (y/m)   without compiling kernel ? :-) hmmm ?  i don't want to compile kernel even if in debian i had to ....      my problem (other way said) is: frequency scaling is ok but "fan scaling" not, a
<PurpleTen> how do you chnage the settings for remote desktop in ubuntu?
<aaron_> more with auditor, though
<CyDrive> aaron: that is odd never come across anything like that before. I would suggest taking out the hardrive and putting it in another computer and installing it but im not sure when you put the hardrive back in ubuntu would cooperate nicely since its not configured with that hardware
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: XPress 200M? yeah. Didn't get it working
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<moconnor> Is it possible to get packages of Perl which install into /opt or /usr/local (or anywhere other than over the default system Perl)?  I want to have multiple versions of Perl available at the same time, but I still want them all from Debian packages.
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: yes the xpress, so it does not work with 3d for you ?
<lostinc> Can anyone tell me what this error from Sound-juicer means "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD.
<lostinc> Reason: File not found"
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<co00> kitsuneofdoom: yes the xpress, so it does not work with 3d for you ?
<morghot> hello
* HMwiii asks where do i get the ubuntu kernel source?
<orbin> co00: mine works fine
<HMwiii> or is that just the same as kernel,org?
<kyja> !changeing resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changeing resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> co00: it kills suspend though
<aaron_> cydrive: yes, that may be my next step, though the harddrive in slot one of the array is stuck! I can't get it out, I suppose that I'll try prying it out... now you can see why it was donated
<sunnyyyy> sorry for disturbing , anyone here with knowlegde about backtrack??
<KenSentMe> !fixres > kyja
<co00> orbin: you have the radeon xpress200 mobile
<guest1> sunnyyyy, the security toolkit?
<orbin> co00: yes. in a presario
<morghot> i need a repository for ubuntu breezy whit mjpegtool and trancode packages ? anybody can help me ?
<co00> orbin: does opengl run with it in ubutnu?
<azureal> still can't make realplayer work; from http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html  step 3 is to "Make sure a symbolic link to the realplay script is in your PATH."   what does this mean
<orbin> co00: yes.  install the fglrx driver
<KenSentMe> HMwiii: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/kernel-source-2.4.27
<orbin> !ati > co00
<CyDrive> aaron: yeahsounds like a piece of shit lol but i dont think it will work due to hardware configuration during installation
<co00> orbin: ok cool
<orbin> co00: read the info ubotu sent you
<fresch> anybody done some python gtk/gnome scripts? i have some problems with the egg module and slow logout.
<orbin> co00: like i said,  i find it kills suspend though....that might be an issue for you too
<guest1> Can someone direct me to installing Dapper over the network?
<morghot> i need a repository for ubuntu breezy whit mjpegtool and trancode packages ? anybody can help me ?
<jbroome> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<jbroome> morghot: enable multiverse
<HMwiii> KenSentMe: im not shure if im doing the right thing with this
<morghot> ok
<orbin> azureal: last time i did the install, i just just defaults by pressing enter ...i just use w32codecs now though
<HMwiii> but thanks :)
<orbin> *just used
<aaron_> does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu (or xubuntu) over a serial cable?
<aaron_> or parallel
<jbroome> aaron_: i don't think it is
<aaron_> hmm
<orbin> aaron_: is that possible w/ any os? :-/
<RetLaw> I'm new to Ubuntu and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. What can I do to solve this ?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: sorry for the delay, I'm at work...
<aaron_> not really sure!
<morghot> jbroome thanks, all ist ok
<emadamar_> hi
<UncleD> MZM: I just done this: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<emadamar_> Can't exec /usr/bin/php
<CVirus-Costa> is there a way that I could initialize my sound card as if the machine has been rebooted ?
<aaron_> I could probably connect the two over a modem and screw with x.400 or something to transfer files
* HMwiii pleads : can anyone help me with this howto http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9.tar.gz
<HMwiii> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<aaron_> though that would take more time than I have to waste...
<PurpleTen> is there any other way to login remotely, im using remote desktop to control the computer atm but it doesnt work till im login
<emadamar_> i can exec i get this eror
<emadamar_> Can't exec /usr/bin/php
<HMwiii> :-X
<kyja> kyja@kyja-laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kyja>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<kyja>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<kyja> heh
<morghot> emadamar_, chmod 755 /usr/bin/php
<anabain> is there any way to tell ping to make it from a specific interface, say eth1 instead of eth0?
<MZM> UncleD: actualy it's waste of time and disk space to backup programm files as you always can reinstall them ;)
<emadamar_> chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/php': No such file or dire
<HMwiii> KERNEL_SOURCE=$(MODPATH)/source
<HMwiii> where on earth is that going to go
<HMwiii> modpath
<HMwiii> ??????????
<morghot> emadamar_, look at if that directory is created or not
<t> is there a way to replace the graphical ubuntu load screen (the one that appears when you reboot) with a non-gui text one?
<aaron_> ok, thanks everyone for their help! (I'm going to go throw this out the window, though I'll probably break my back in the process...)
<emadamar_> how
<kitsuneofdoom> heylo...I'm noticing my CPU maxing out whenever I open something in SDL. Since I have a laptop, and power is somewhat of an issue, I would like to know how to stop this
<JymmmEMC> I don't need to print. From within synaptic, right click remove hplip, then it says it needs to remove ununtu-desktop. is that right?
<emadamar_> morghot how
<UncleD> MZM: Which files do you mean?
<emadamar_> ??
<UncleD> MZM: Why is it a waste of time. If I need to completely restore my system, it'll have everything I want.
<morghot> emadamar_, cd /usr/bin/php
<trappist> kitsuneofdoom: what video card?
<MZM> UncleD: I backup only /etc /home and /var/www.
<kitsuneofdoom> JymmmEMC: Ubuntu-desktop is a package that installs other packages. Most people want hplip, so they put it as a dependency for ubuntu-desktop
<phanerothyme11> Hi, I'm trying to get my nvidia nforce2 installer to recompile my kernel, I have got as far as correctly specifying the kernel source path, but now it is asking me for the kernel output path. Any clues as to what this might be?
<kitsuneofdoom> trappist: Radeon XPress 200M, using OSS drivers
<emadamar_> bash: cd: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory
<UncleD> MZM: I see. but I want my system the way it is now, without the need to re-install everything by apt :)
<trappist> kitsuneofdoom: you'll need to use the proprietary drivers so your video card will do efficiently what your cpu is trying to do now
<JymmmEMC> kitsuneofdoom: Will I fubar something if I remove it?
<morghot> emadamar_,  that directory ist missing in your system
<harisund> JymmmEMC I was having that big problem as well In fact, I wanted to remove a lot of things and everything wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop. I guess you can live without that silly meta package :0
<sahasrara> are binary files of programs for a specific distro, whereas source you can make a binary for *your* particular distro?
<kitsuneofdoom> trappist: I can't...
<emadamar_> any why to fix
<sahasrara> so if you don't know which distro you will use, it's best to download source?
<emadamar_> way
<azureal> orbin: ??
<harisund> sahasrara what do you mean 'don't know which distro you will use' ?
<M06w> ho do i log in as root?
<soundray> When I acpi-suspend my laptop, it loses the wakeonlan setting I made with ethtool. How can I prevent that?
<morghot> emadamar_, create it
<jcole> trappist: ?
<trappist> jcole: what other configs
<jbroome> !sudo > M06w
<emadamar_> how
<jcole> trappist: in the meta package
<M06w> no, not sudo
<morghot> mkdir /usr/bin/php
<JymmmEMC> harisund:  but meta pkg you mean the desktop ?
<M06w> i just want to log in as root
<trappist> jcole: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish
<kitsuneofdoom> M06w: log in regular, then type sudo -s
<M06w> so that i dont have to use the terminal
<JymmmEMC> s/but/by/
<jcole> trappist: i compile all these -> linux-doc-2.6.15_2.6.15-126.46_all.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26-server_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.15-26-server-bigiron_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-126.46_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.15-26-686_2
<harisund> JymmmEMC there is a  package called ubuntu-desktop. It basically brings along a ton of stuff.
<kitsuneofdoom> M06w: what do you mean?
<sahasrara> harisund: i mean, i want to give a program to someone else, and i don't know which distro they'll use if any, but i just want them to have it
<sahasrara> distro of linux
<harisund> sahasrara oh .. in that case easiest would be to give the source and ask them to compile it.
<jcole> trappist: i'm supplying all kernels with CONFIG_REGPARM=y
<trappist> jcole: no, each kernel package has a separate config
<sahasrara> ok thanks harisund
<jcole> trappist: i bumped the ABI version to 126
<sahasrara> so the binaries are for ease of use if you already have a distro going
<jcole> trappist: where do i add CONFIG_REGPARM=y?
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering if there was any good programs too capture all the information/signals sent by a device?
<harisund> sahasrara typically the developers of each distro compile the various softwares and put it in the repos.
<emadamar_> how i can create
<jbirdAngel_> michael003: okay thanks
<M06w> im trying to move my setup files from my firefox on windows to my firefox here and it says i dont have write permission to the firefox folder
<iron[linux] > hello
<RetLaw> I'm new to Ubuntu and installing Ubuntu Server 6.06. I have a problem. I have a LAN connected to the Internet through IPCOP. As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to the LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. What can I do to solve this ?
<harisund> sahasrara and there is no telling binaries made by devs of one distro are compatible with the other, though I belive projects like the Linux Standard Base intend to achive just that.
<emadamar_> thanks man for u help
<emadamar_> i have to go now
<emadamar_> bye
<soundray> M06w: move them to the directory inside $HOME/.firefox/ instead
<sahasrara> ok, thanks harisund....
<sahasrara> ok
<sahasrara> bye for now......
<soundray> M06w: there is a directory in there with a random name.
<M06w> wheres $home
<trappist> jcole: in the .config file in the kernel source directory
<_w^x_> anyone got the book "ubuntu hacks"
<teicah> echo $HOME
<soundray> M06w: just use it literally; enter 'cd $HOME/.firefox/default/'
<JohnUK89> Can someone help me with a problem installing nVidia drivers? I've ran through the instructions on the Wiki, but whenever X tries to start using the nvidia driver it locks up.
<_w^x_> It's a pretty good one I recommend it.
<harisund> soundray it is .firefox? I thought it was .mozilla ?
<trappist> RetLaw: is the correct dns server listed as a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf, and can you reach that server?
<M06w> ok, let me say it again, i want to do this with out using the terminal
<soundray> M06w: then enter ls and see what the random name is
<jcole> trappist: are you talking about the special debian/ubuntu kernel meta package or a regular compile of 1 kernel?
<trappist> jcole: 1 kernel.
<trappist> jcole: I don't think there's a single file to edit to affect the config of all kernels built by the metapackage
<soundray> harisund: here it is firefox -- but thanks... M06w, it is possible that you have to look in $HOME/.mozilla instead of $HOME/.firefox
<UncleD> MZM: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1193562138 2006-08-14 08:55 backup.tgz
<RetLaw> trappist: don't know, but that shouldn't affect other computers whEN THE Ubuntu-server is connected to the LAN, isn't it ?
<jcole> trappist: i'm familiar of building a kernel and doing a make mrproper; make oldconfig etc.
<bhushanb> I want to prevent a daemon from starting at boot time. I tried dpkg-reconfigure. It did not show any options to prevent the daemon from starting. How can I do this?
<M06w> nether
<jcole> trappist: you don't know what i'm trying to do
<harisund> bhushanb do you know the name of the daemon?
<bhushanb> squid
<trappist> jcole: well make mrproper is deprecated :)  and no, I don't know what you're trying to do.
<bhushanb> harisund: squid
<harisund> bhushanb try executing 'sudo update-rc.d -f squid remove'
<soundray> M06w: what happens when you type 'cd $HOME/.firefox/default' ?
<M06w> NO TERMINAL
<teicah> shouldn't it be cd
<trappist> RetLaw: I'm having trouble parsing your question
<soundray> M06w: do you have a gnome desktop in front of you?
<teicah>                      $HOME/.mozilla/firefox?
<M06w> yes
<soundray> M06w: have you got a terminal window open?
<jcole> trappist: i'm simply rebuilding all i386 linux 2.6.15 based kernels using the meta package and trying to figure out where to add my config... there are like 10 of them in this meta packages
<M06w> no
<soundray> M06w: open one, then.
<M06w> no
<bhushanb> harisund: thanks a lot
<kitsuneofdoom> M06w: why not?
<jcole> trappist: i've appended to all of them and my change doesn't apply
<M06w> becuase i should be able to drag the fiels i want from that window to the other with out any problem
<RetLaw> trappist: I installed Ubuntu Server 6.06. When I connect that machine to the lan, the OTHER computers can't resolve dns-names anymore
<JymmmEMC> harisund: I love the desc for ununtu-desktop "It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are not desired. However....."
<jcole> trappist: there must be some "debian way" i'm not familiar with, like a config.local type file
<lhds> euh i have booted and discovered that there were no file system on my disk anymore
<lhds> how did that happen?
<lhds> i cannot mount /dev/sda1
<soundray> M06w: okay, you can do it your way, of course, but I won't help you.
<lhds> not readable
<trappist> jcole: ah, ok.  I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that question.  it may be answered on the wiki.
<lhds> shall  i reinstall?
<co00> when i install ubuntu do i have to make a partition for it , or i can install it on a folder to my hardrive ?
<manopulus> bluepin failed, cannot import _gtk in python.. any replacement (gtk/gnome bluetooth management needed)
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: make a partition
<co00> ok
<HMwiii> if only /bla dir is made, can i make /bla/fdls/ksdfl/somthing/somthing all a once somehow?
<HMwiii> or do i have to create each dir one by one?
<erie> yes
<erie> mkdir -p
<HMwiii> :)
<co00> kitsueneofdoom can i email you later for question about driver install ? because you have the same notbook
<RetLaw> trappist : is on Ubuntu Server per default a DNS-server active ? If so how do I stop it ?
<llhorian> hrm, I made a clean install of dapper and nautilus, evolution and the add/remove thingy all hang, would anybody know how to handle this? (perhaps it happens all the time on first-time installs and there's an easy answer? *hopes* )
<soundray> RetLaw: not by default
<Blue89> what do I have to apt-get install to use a setup.py?
<kitsuneofdoom> co00: sure, I'll PM you my e-mail
<co00> ok fine
<Blue89> nevermind, I fond it
<Blue89> found
<kitsuneofdoom> M06w: is it all that difficult to open a terminal window?
<JohnUK89> Can someone help me with a problem installing nVidia drivers? I've ran through the instructions on the Wiki, but whenever X tries to start using the nvidia driver it locks up (I'm using a GeForce 6200)
<RetLaw> soundray: As soon the Ubuntu Server is connected to my LAN DNS-resolution seems to get messed up. None of the pc's can connect anymore to new websites. When already on a website, clicking for pages works. What can I do to solve this ? I thought it might have todo with an active DNS-server on Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me which port i should use for azeurus as the default doesnt work and messed my connection so i had to restart
<kitsuneofdoom> M06w: anyway, you can open a single graphical program as root by prefixing it with gksudo
<soundray> RetLaw: have you configured a static IP?
<RetLaw> soundray: no
<frfx> must I edit something in an Apache config file to let users from the internet connect to my server?now only people in my LAN can connect to my webserver..
<soundray> kitsuneofdoom: I think he might just be trolling.
<RetLaw> soundray : should get it from my DHCP
<Terminus> frfx: are you behind a NAT? if so, you have to forward port 80 to the ip of your webserver.
<kitsuneofdoom> soundray: Quite possible, however, I would like to uphold the reputation of Ubuntu as a friendly distribution, so I'll try and help him anyway
<soundray> RetLaw: are you running a DHCP server elsewhere on your LAN?
<RetLaw> yes
<jah_raztah> how do i install seamonkey on my dapper
<kitsuneofdoom> jah_raztah: get the source and compile it
<frfx> Terminus: it is forwarded..no config files?
<kitsuneofdoom> jah_raztah: I suggest checkinstall, as it will make uninstalls/updates easier
<Terminus> frfx: well, if you want to accept connections on all ips, just make sure it's listening on *:80
<jah_raztah> it will not me included in dapper's backport or proposed packages?
* Terminus checks
<soundray> kitsuneofdoom: this is the third day in a row where I'm seeing this guy run down those who try to help him.
<kitsuneofdoom> soundray: see, I didn't know that
<Terminus> frfx: check /etc/apache2/ports.conf and if it says Listen 80, users from the internet should be able to connect just fine.
<jah_raztah> seamonkey is the internet suit from mozilla which provides a webbrowser, e-mail client irc client and calender integrated into one program
<Terminus> frfx: what ip address are your internet users trying to use to get to your webserver anyway?
<soundray> RetLaw: oops, sorry, missed your reply
<RetLaw> soundray : yes i have a DHCP on the lan, does UBUNTU too ?
<soundray> RetLaw: is the IP assigned to your ubuntu box different from the IP of the DNS server?
<frfx> Terminus: ports.conf say "Listen 80"..you want to know the ip address of my server?
<Boudi> Is there seamonkey package available for Ubuntu?
<Terminus> frfx: yes.
<soundray> RetLaw: check with dpkg -l bind ; if you get a line starting with ii, then it is installed
<RetLaw> didn't check that, is not active know because of the problem
<kitsuneofdoom> jah_raztah: It's not in Dapper. I've checked. Sorry.
<chrn> ACTION is away: Auto-Away aps 20 minutos idle (since: 01:44:47) HH 4.3
<rsk> Boudi: sudo apt-get search seamonkey
<Terminus> frfx: the one you have been giving out to people who are supposed to access it off the internet.
<t> anyone know where there is a good tutorial for recompiling the linux kernel w/ ubuntu?
<Terminus> frfx: i assume you're hosting this on the network where you are right now?
<RetLaw> soundray: is a DHCP running on Ubuntu per default ?
<Doodluv> frfx: make sure you are using the router address for users outside ur LAN not the 192.168.whatever
<RetLaw> soundray : how to stop ?
<soundray> RetLaw: like I said, no
<[b] urk> t, probably at ubuntuforums.org
<Boudi> rsk : it is rather sudo apt-cache search seamonkey
<soundray> RetLaw: if you have bind, remove it with 'apt-get --purge remove bind'
<kitsuneofdoom> Boudi: not in seamonkey
<kitsuneofdoom> Boudi: Not in Dapper I mean
<RetLaw> soundray : the no was for DNS :-)
<jah_raztah> any plans to get seamonkey in backports or proposed package repository?
<frfx> Doodluv: i know that :)
<Boudi> Thanks for your reply kitsuneofdoom
<frfx> Terminus: wait a sec
<soundray> RetLaw: oops ;) but it's still a no
<ENE|Toxic> How can I get echo to interpret rowbreaks? ie in a bashcript: var=`cat /file.txt`; echo $var > new_file.txt | Second q. How can I get sed to do branch expansion, ie: sed -e 's/ ${a} / ${b} /g where a,b are variables. ?
<Doodluv> frfx: yeah i hesitated to say it, didn't want to sound insulting
<Terminus> frfx: nevermind. i was asking because of the same reason Doodluv said what he said. =D
<Dimensions> hi when i try to install ssh it says timestamp too far in the future and shows current date time which is correct in the computer
<HMwiii>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.ko
<HMwiii> and
<HMwiii> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/net/zd1211.ko
<HMwiii> whats the differents? and which one do i overwrite with my new driver?
<kyja> ok in screen savers: even the demo of xlyap is extreamly cpu intensive. or the game Falcon's eye.
<frfx> Doodluv: thats no problem :) it could be i didnt know
<azureal> ubuntuforums down
<HMwiii> the two files are difent by md5
<RetLaw> soundray: then I'm confused as I installed, didn't change anything, and connected to the LAN with the problems described
<kyja> and no I still cant adjust screen resolution with the resolution panel :(
<Terminus> frfx: which leaves only one thing left, are you sure your ISP doesn't block port 80?
<frfx> Terminus: i have sent you my ip.did you got it?i don't know..i can make it listen on another port
* HMwiii asks anyone know anything about modules? and where there stored?
<soundray> RetLaw: 'dpkg -l dhcpcd'?
<JymmmEMC> kitsuneofdoom: harisund : Thanks for the help. I have to install ununtu on a laptop too, so I'll try removing ununto-desktop on that install and see how sadistic it gets =)
<Dimensions> any one knows answer to my question ? infact i am getting the same reply when ever i do sudo
<soundray> HMwiii: 'find /lib/modules -name \*.ko'
<RetLaw> soundray: have to start the machine, comming back
<Terminus> frfx: i didn't get it. you have to be registered here to be able to send private messages. is it the same ip i can get from your whois? try having it listen on a weird port, like 14534.
<soundray> RetLaw: just unplug the patch cable if it's causing disruption
<HMwiii> soundray: I have found them the problem is I've found to and i don't know which one to replace :)
<ENE|Toxic> How can I get echo to interpret rowbreaks? ie in a bashcript: var=`cat /file.txt`; echo $var > new_file.txt | Second q. How can I get sed to do branch expansion, ie: sed -e 's/ ${a} / ${b} /g where a,b are variables. ?
<frfx> Terminus: sorry didnt know that
<azureal> realplayer plugin for firefox...can't get it to work =/
<whitesuit> anyone here using bluefish ?
<soundray> HMwiii: I only have one of those on my system, and it's /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.ko
<frfx> Terminus: yes it is the same..can you try to connect on the normal port 80 first?
<Terminus> frfx: i already tried. couldn't get through.
<M06w> why is it possible that there are files on MY computer that I am not allowed to edit?
<frfx> Terminus: my ip is 82.174.141.245 did you tried that ip?
<ymlu> M06w: u dont have permissions
<VisezTrance> i just installed xubuntu, however sound does not work. i have a crd 4235-6 sound card (its code name at alsa-project is cs 4236) on a isa slot.
<RetLaw> soundray: "No packages found matching dhcpcd"
<soundray> M06w: it is a protection measure that not only helps to protect you from your own mistakes, but also from cracker attacks.
<M06w> and how, I being the ONLY account on the computer, do i not have permmisions
<ninn> how can i get svgalib 1.9+ in ubuntu?
<soundray> M06w: if you really want to be helped, I suggest you try to be slightly less obtuse.
<rsk> ninn: download it
<ninn> manual compile?
<Terminus> frfx: yep, tried it on port 80, doesn't work.
<rsk> sure
<ninn> thanks :)
<ymlu> M06w: yes, linux is restrictive
<M06w> how do i get permissions
<soundray> M06w: the way things work in ubuntu may be different from the ways you are used to. That doesn't mean that anything is wrong with the ubuntu way, though.
<BDerwent> hello guys, i'm trying to get the Nvidia driver to install, but it tells me that i don't have "gcc"  Any ideas?
<ymlu> M06w: sudo su
<Terminus> !sudo > M06w
<HMwiii> soundray: ah i think its cause its been loaded or somthing
<HMwiii> all good
<M06w> perminint permissions
<M06w> so i dont have to use the terminal to move a damn file
<VisezTrance> some help please.. lspci show up with nothing. the bios 'sees' the card just fine
<Terminus> M06w: gksudo nautilus
<soundray> M06w: watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frfx> Terminus: ok i am forwarding another port
<jbroome> BDerwent: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RetLaw> soundray: "No packages found matching dhcpcd"
<Terminus> frfx: don't forget to change the listen port of apache and restart it too. :)
<rixxon> what is "http cache cleaner"?
<bluefox83> is there something in ubuntu that will help me overclock my proc?
<frfx> Terminus: already did that ;)
<Terminus> frfx: 14354 should be a good port for testing. AFAIK, only teamspeak uses it. :)
<soundray> RetLaw: that's not what I expected, but it's definitely not installed then.
<dragonkh> hello
<BDerwent> jbroome: thank you very much
<jbroome> np
<PurpleTen> i have a problem with samba
<RetLaw> soundray: i assume i don't need to go to a dire to issue the command ?
<dragonkh> where do I go for chatting about xgl and ubuntu?
<rsk> #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> RetLaw: no
<Terminus> ok, here's a question. ALT+F2 doesn't show me the run dialog here, can anybody tell me why?
<frfx> Terminus: i have the port 12345 if it isnt't a problem..
<dragonkh> thanks
<Terminus> frfx: guess it shouldn't be a problem.
<PurpleTen> ive shared a folder in ubuntu, but when i try to browse it from window it keeps asking me for the username +password
<RetLaw> soundray: can i check something for dns ?
<Terminus> frfx: ok, your isp is blocking port 80. 12345 worked.
<frfx> Terminus: does it work? really? what do you see?
<Terminus> frfx: it says <h1>test</h1> =)
<ENE|Toxic> How can I get echo to interpret rowbreaks ? var=`cat /file.txt`; echo $var > new_file.txt .... like this new_file.txt is just one long line ..
<PurpleTen> ive shared a folder in ubuntu, but when i try to browse it from window it keeps asking me for the username +password
<frfx> Terminus: whiii thanks a lot man. you are the best ;) fucking isp
<piclez> hi, could someone point me a guide or tutorial how to make my Ubuntu access my WIndows network, I've tried some but no sucess
<Terminus> frfx: you're welcome. switch to another ISP. =)
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> RetLaw: bind
<jbroome> PurpleTen: need to smbuseradd your user
<PurpleTen> ohk
<frfx> Terminus: i want but we have a contract for 1 year :s
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i resume a download in bittorrent after i stop it and turn of the machine....there is no icon nor does it resume the file it starts over
<bluefox83> i just installed nvclock-gtk and now i can't find it in any menus, where the heck did it go?
<soundray> RetLaw: 'dpkg -l bind'
<frfx> Terminus: and my parents choose the isp so :s
<Terminus> frfx: meh... next time, you should choose your ISP more carefully.
<jbroome> Paddy_EIRE: if the file is in the same place, it will auto-resume
<pp> If I'm building a kernel with "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" but I get a fatal error, how do I clean everthing up so I can try again?  Is "make clean" enough???
<mandeep> sup
<Paddy_EIRE> ok cheers man
<piclez> jbroome: is there a way to list smbusers? I've added a user my still can't access from Windows
<tkup> is there a severe bug in Ubuntu's LVM?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i launch it then
<PurpleTen> jbroome: where do i do that?
<tkup> I can't get to create a VG under ubuntu but I was able to do so under other distros
<RetLaw> soundray: no results for bind .... but I didn't connect the machine to my LAN, otherwise I can't IRC anymore.
<frfx> Terminus: but it is pretty dumb to say to my friends (who doesnt know a lot about computers) visit "myip":12345
<ninn> grml .-.. cant ./configure the svgalib-sources ....
<piclez> PurpleTen: do in shell mode
<bjames> hi all, just a quick one - when using kdevelop how do you enable the autocomplete??  My autocomplete doesn't seem to find any methods from any of the base classes, only the current object derivation
<piclez> or console
<soundray> RetLaw: I think it's safe to assume that neither is installed.
<ninn> rsk, still there?
<soundray> RetLaw: that leaves the question how to debug your problem.
<frfx> Terminus: is there no workaround or something? or maybe i can get a no-ip?
<johnnyg> greetings, I'm trying to add a printer via the CUPs web admin. It has my drivers and everything but is htaccess asking me for a user and password. I never set them...what are they?
<RetLaw> soundray: but why other machine get in trouble then as soon the Ubuntu is connected ?
<Terminus> frfx: get a web forwarding ip. that way, you can make foo.com go to bar.com:12345
<Russel> hiho
<PurpleTen> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terminus> s/ip/domain/
<PurpleTen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> RetLaw: it's a strange problem. Let me think about it...
<Paddy_EIRE> <jbroome> how would i launch bittorent then as it has no icon
<RetLaw> sure :-)
<frfx> Terminus: do you know where i can get that?
<Thunderpants> Paddy_EIRE, click on a .torrent
<StoneColdSteve> hi
<PurpleTen> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Thunderpants> it will say open with and have bittorrent there
<Paddy_EIRE> resuming a paused download
<bjames> does anyone use kdevelop???
<RetLaw> soundray : I also had that with an ubuntu 5.0x, but didn't go into it because no time
<soundray> RetLaw: is it possible that you have a broken network interface?
<soundray> RetLaw: I mean, a hardware fault?
<TabascoEye> can anyone help me getting an epson epl5900l to run?
<RetLaw> soundray : could that influence other pc's ?
<Russel> is there a maintainer for the vpnc package in dapper?
<soundray> RetLaw: it's the only thing I can think of that could wreak such havoc
<Terminus> frfx: AFAIK, you're gonna have to pay for a domain and make sure that you pick a registrar that has a webforwarding service.
<soundray> RetLaw: would that be something you can check? Use another NIC or so?
<phanerothyme11> what is libc?
<RetLaw> soundray: can I actively bind another eth ?
<TabascoEye> anyone?
<Terminus> would anybody know why ALT+F2 doesn't give me a run dialog? keybindings says it's set to ALT+F2
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> can someone help me? i cant mount or open my USB drive
<soundray> TabascoEye: http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5900L
<soundray> RetLaw: I don't know what you mean...
<soundray> TabascoEye: it seems that you need a driver for your printer that doesn't come with ubuntu. See the page above
<RetLaw> soundray: use another NIC (already build-in) without re-installing
<TabascoEye> soundray: yes, I am capable of using google. and the sourceforge driver doesn't work for me
<frfx> Terminus: or i can register a free webpage and refresh that to my server..but again thanks a lot.now i am going to test some things :)
<fishy> For some reason, my friend is seeing my website in another language - http://www.noenemies.com/folio/ - Any reason why this would happen? She's using Ubuntu.
<Terminus> frfx: i don't really know of anybody that offers a free webforwarding service. you can always google. :)
<soundray> RetLaw: if Linux has activated both, the second NIC should be available as eth1
<illvarg> hello! is there something broken with 6.06.1? I can't get fglrx to work.
<TabascoEye> fishy: Could be because she is in another IP space (or country) and the website filters its content depending on that
<RetLaw> soundray: i'll give it a try
<TabascoEye> google is a good example for that
<PurpleTen> ewww.. im soo lost wit this samba
<ninn> anyone installed ADVANCEMAME in Ubuntu already?
<frfx> Terminus: no but something like geocities or freemegs?with a refresh of that page to my server
<Bobby> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
* HellDragon part 
<HellDragon> :(
<fishy> TabascoEye: She lives in the same neighborhood as myself.
<Terminus> frfx: hmmm... why not? :)
<wthww> wow
<HellDragon> wtf jst happened
<bjames> hi all
<Terminus> frfx: you can always try. (:
<fishy> What was that?
<wthww> mass splitting?
<HellDragon> brown died
<HellDragon> mabe
<cowmilk> how do i know if i have java on my computer (for web browsing)?|
<Megaqwerty> it's "/part"
<HellDragon> maybe
<HellDragon> MeGaQuArK_: yeah typo
<Terminus> fishy: Bobby sent a dcc exploit.
<HellDragon> hum
<wthww> i dont see any rpeat ips... so idunno
<bjames> I have a question about kdevelop - I've only just started using it to write wxWidgets pps and I can't seem to enable autocomplete for derived class methods
<bjames> anyone know what to do?
<TabascoEye> fishy: sounds strange...
<bjames> apps*
<frfx> Terminus: no i know it works..look i register a free website and put in the html this : <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;url=http://myserver">
<fishy> TabascoEye: Turns out she was on the wrong URL, and was viewing dummy latin content that she didn't recognize. :D
<Megaqwerty> My friend is trying to set up a server and I was wondering if ubuntu's server could act as a FTP/HTTP/POP3/IMAP/SMTP/DNS/DHCP server
<TabascoEye> fishy: rofl
<Terminus> frfx: yeah, that's what i said. you can try it. :)
<bjames> does anyone know how to enable autocomplete for all methods?
<TabascoEye> lorem ipsum.....
<frfx> Terminus: ok :) thanks for your help. bye
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: yes, it can act as a server for all of those.
<Terminus> frfx: np. :)
<Megaqwerty> Terminus: Thanks, is it as easy to set up as the regular ubuntu 6.06 is?
<fishy> TabascoEye: "It looks like some sort of English Arabic..." :D "What're the first few words?" "Lorem ipsum" :D
<zzeus> rre
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: well, you'll certainly need to edit config files, so i guess the answer is no.
<bjames> does anyone use kdevelop??
<zzeus> how to sync time using only console?
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: nobody bothered to write a GUI frontend for server configuration. =P
<Megaqwerty> Terminus: is it easier than FC5? Because he is really frustrated trying to do it with that.
<Masqy> a question regarding apt-get usage: when I use synaptic, it always tells me how much MB will the new packages use on my hard drive, how do I get the same effect with apt-get?
<soundray> zzeus: 'sudo apt-get install ntpdate ; /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate'
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: it would probably be the same process. all of those servers are configured pretty much the same way no matter what *nix distro you're using. through text files.
<bbrazil> Masqy: apt-get also just gives that info iirc
<Megaqwerty> Masqy: I think it says it before you say "y/n"
<orbin> Masqy: apt-cache show <package>
<Gnonthgol> Anyone got Blender to work in Dapper?
<gour> what's the last version of evms for ubuntu (i'm installing atm from livecd) ?
<fishy> I have, Gnonthgol.
<Terminus> Gnonthgol: i have it working. :)
<orbin> Gnonthgol: sure...just grab it from the repos
<Megaqwerty> me too
<Megaqwerty> I needed to install XGL
<Megaqwerty> to be able to see it that is
<orbin> gour: packages.ubuntu.com
<Masqy> ok.. 10x, I was using the -s (simulation option) in which apt-get does not report those stuff..
<Megaqwerty> Terminus: Oh, ok but is there any difference once it is setup?
<Gnonthgol> Thing is that I got a bug
<orbin> gour: Version: 2.5.4-5ubuntu6
<usam1> hi all
<gour> orbin: too old :-(
<Masqy> and an ubuntu question: suppose I install xubuntu-desktop package, how do I unistall it afterwards if I'd like to?
<gour> anywhere 2.5.5 ?
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: nope. they all work the same way. it's just a matter of choice on which smtp server to use, which pop3 server, etc.
<Megaqwerty> Terminus: are there tutorials you could link me to for them? To ease my friend's set up?
<usam1> is it possible in ubuntu that when i points my mouse to any file, after some time (say 10 or 20 seconds) the file get automatically selected?
<farous> kartik: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kartik> farous, ?
<Masqy> As far as I understood, when I uninstall the meta package, it doesn't uninstall the rest?
<farous> worng message sorry
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: hmmm... not really. i can recommend books though. although it's not linux, the process is almost the same. absolute bsd walks you through all of the stuff you wanted to configure.
<Megaqwerty> usam1: out of curiosity, why?
<orbin> gour: probably have to install from source then... use apt-get build-dep and checkinstall
<kartik> farous, :-) np
<Megaqwerty> Terminus: thanks
<Bogie> how big of a hassile is it to switch to kde
<skroll> i've been hearing alot about aiglx+compiz, and xgl+compiz, but what's the report on either aiglx or xgl running without any of the fancy composition effects?  faster/slower?
<farous> :)
<gour> orbin: thanks
<Terminus> Megaqwerty: it's $25 at amazon and it's a good read. good luck. :)
<usam1> Megaqwerty: just wanna make my life more and more easy :)
<Gnonthgol> Bogie: just install the kubuntu packages
<Bogie> can i do that with synaptic
<Gnonthgol> yes
<Terminus> Bogie: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should be all you need to do. :)
<ThomasI> How do i install the server using the netboot images booted by grub?
<usam1> Megaqwerty: do you any any idea?
<Megaqwerty> usam1: but after 10 seconds? it would be faster just to click
<Megaqwerty> usam1: no, sorry I don't.
<Megaqwerty> I was just curious
<eugman> I want to sort the result of a deborphan -s alphabetically based on the second column. How cna I do that?
<usam1> Megaqwerty: ok
<ThomasI> I tried
<ThomasI> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/linux server vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<Phaqui> how can I launch my ventrilo server "in the background" (is it called "daemon"?) ?
<ThomasI> doesnt seem to work
<sivik> ok, i have a new dvd and can't get it to work in ubuntu, how do i fix it
<soundray> usam1: I don't think metacity (default gnome wm) can be configured like that. You might be more lucky with another window manager.
<usam1> soundray: i think google can helpl me!
<soundray> usam1: it may be possible in kde. Check out the package kdeaccessibility
<usam1> soundray: yeah i know that kde can do but i am looking that thing in gnome
<orbin> sivik: what app?
<robert_> blah
<Bogie> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<teicah> k? j/k
<Bogie> just hte window system?
<soundray> !tell Bogie about kubuntu
<jordanau> Bogie, kubuntu uses kde ubuntu uses gnome
<orbin> !kubuntu > Bogie
<Terminus> Bogie: ubuntu uses gnome by default, kubuntu uses kde by default. underneath it's all the same though.
<orbin> Bogie: yes
<RetLaw> soundray: the network-card which was in use is working, I can ping from ubuntu to all other lan-machines
<soundray> RetLaw: did configuring eth1 instead make a difference to the problem?
<jordanau> Bogie, also you have either gnome apps or kde apps that come packaged with the window system
<Phaqui> guys, how can I launch an application "in the background"?
<MZM> UncleD: finished move to raid1?
<skroll> i've been hearing alot about aiglx+compiz, and xgl+compiz, but what's the report on either aiglx or xgl running without any of the fancy composition effects?  faster/slower?
<Phaqui> like, if I do ./ventrilo_srv it opens in the same terminal
<ag0ny> Phaqui: command &
<Terminus> Phaqui: foo &
<Phaqui> oh
<Phaqui> hmm
<Phaqui> and how would I now close it? ^
<Phaqui> ^^
<edju> Trying for three days to set up wireless.  Cannot find WG511ICB.inf - got the sys file.  Anybody know how to get it?  Cannot find it on W2K.
<soundray> Phaqui: 'fg', then you can Ctrl-C it
<joao3> hey
<soundray> Phaqui: or use 'killall ventrilo-srv' or whatever that name was
<joao3> i have a very strange situation here with 6.06.1 fully updated
<Phaqui> ah, okay
<jordanau> Phaqui, ctrl-z backgrounds it
<Bogie> whats the difference between gdm and kdm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jordanau> Bogie, gdm gnome kdm kde
<joao3> "sudo netstat -tpln" shows that lots of gnome apps are listening on some tcp port
<Bogie> k
<Phaqui> but now that I used & to start it in the background, it still prints information
<joao3> anyone sees the same thing with netstat?
<RetLaw> soundray: the other one isn't work at all (no ping) probably it needs more configuration
<soundray> Phaqui: to redirect the output to a file, do './ventrilo_srv >ventrilo.log 2>ventrilo.err &'
<Phaqui> oh, neat, thanks
<Terminus> John3437: nope. nothing from gnome that's listening here.
<Terminus> joao3 i mean. >_<
<soundray> RetLaw: you could just do "/etc/init.d/networking stop" go through /etc/network/interfaces, replace all eth0 with eth1, and start networking again
<joao3> Terminus: check output of netstat here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20575
<finalbeta> Any of you guys ever have this bug? Had it like 15 times in a few weeks "every now and then when changing wind state (maximize/minimize) or open dialogs all my winodws dissipear from the taskbar. The apps still run, I hear sound from my tv card, but the window itself doesn't show anymore
<ragzoobken> I installed different ati drivers using # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25 #, can someone help me switch back to the original (OSS or something) drivers?
* ninn cries.
<soundray> finalbeta: have you switched workspaces by accident?
<finalbeta> soundray, no ;)
<afief> Is there a way to have the packages that a program is trying to send through my LAN connection be sent through the internet connection instead?
<Terminus> joao3: weird. i don't get any of the gnome stuff here. all i have are the default daemons and the ones i configured specifically.
<soundray> finalbeta: sorry, needed to ask the obvious ;)
<finalbeta> soundray, did check tho. I need to close the windows thru task manager and restart them :/
<joao3> Terminus: i'm no newbie here but i have no clue why is this happening
<HMwiii> can some one tell me when i install a module from apt and it is listed here:  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.ko
<HMwiii> could i give zd1211.ko to frenid in that same dir?
<soundray> ninn: there, there... everything will be all right again
<HMwiii> and would i work
<jordanau> joao3, no gnome here
<RetLaw> soundray: I need to reboot my router and ipcop (to stop the problem) now before i can go on. The I'll try with a life-knoppix to see what happens. If you're stiil there by then, i'll let you kno, thanks for helping
<HMwiii> or would he have to go thur apt
<Terminus> joao3: i have absolutely no idea either... sorry.
<soundray> HMwiii: only if your friend runs the exact same kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b signature16!*@adsl-68-121-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> soundray: ah yes
<robert_> I don't get any video in kaffeine, and it says A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: (divxc32.dll | wmvmod.dll )", and it won't show any video when playing windows media stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+b i3dmaster!*@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<soundray> RetLaw: okay, good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Iesos!*@*.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> soundray: so if we had the same motherbord and just installed 6.06.1 and had not changed anything from the out of the box state
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jumbers!*@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> I could just give him zd1211.ko?
<soundray> HMwiii: then the modules will likely be identical
<soundray> HMwiii: I can't see why not
* mode/#ubuntu [+b redir!*@70.88.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<MZM> anyone using laptop with i855 video?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b AMD_XP!*@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<wthww> hmwiii: that driver for zyday chipsedts is finicky :|
<HMwiii> soundray: i just wanted to make shure that there's no other coponent that i need to copy with zd1211.ko
<HMwiii> wthww: yeah!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b AMDXP!*@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<kyja> well figured out my resolution trouble =] 
<HMwiii> wthww: the 6.06.1 cd i just got still dosen't have it working
<soundray> kyja: let me guess: you put on your glasses?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b EpP!*@c-67-182-*.hsd1.ut.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<soundray> kyja: scnr
<HMwiii> wthww: have any custom compile solutions?
<HMwiii> wthww: I have tryd all the dam wikis
<kyja> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Tarqua!*@ip68-97-*.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<wthww> HMwiii:lol, i gave up, dapper just hates it
<Toma-> HMwiii: what are you trying to do?
<HMwiii> see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Bobby!*@c-67-167-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<wthww> HMwiii:on your drivercd, is the zyda company version there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b garrett|mass!*@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> wthww: yeah
<prasanna> hi all can anybody tell me how ti install drapper drake from text mode installation
<rsk> prasanna: read the install manual
<Warbo> prasanna: As in, how to get the text CD, or as in how to use it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b garrett*!*@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> prasanna: click install
* mode/#ubuntu [-b garrett|mass!*@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prasanna>  hi all can anybody tell me how ti install drapper drake from text mode installatio
<Warbo> HMwiii: Click? In text mode?
<wthww> HMwiii: atleast i got that one to compile without errors :P
<HMwiii> lol
<Warbo> !repeat > prasanna
<HMwiii> well click the enter key
* mode/#ubuntu [+b michael003!*@dsl-165-*.telkomadsl.co.za!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Warbo> prasanna: I will help you if you answer my above question
<wthww> naliothL why all the bans?
<prasanna>  hi all can anybody tell me how to install drapper drake from text mode installatio
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Blinker!*@adsl-69-212-*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Warbo> prasanna: Lokk at the replies you are getting!
<wthww> *Nalioth
<Warbo> *look
<datacrusher> hi people
<nalioth> wthww: join me in #ubuntu-ops please
<finalbeta> Any of you guys ever have this bug? Had it like 15 times in a few weeks "every now and then when changing wind state (maximize/minimize) or open dialogs all my winodws dissipear from the taskbar. The apps still run, I hear sound from my tv card, but the window itself doesn't show anymore << I want to file a bug, what package would this be in?
<hans_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<HMwiii> prasanna: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Warbo> finalbeta: Sounds like a Metacity bug (Metacity is GNOME's default Window Manager)
<HMwiii> thats the text mode cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eigenlambda!*@216-15-*.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prasanna> i cannot understand
<Warbo> prasanna: Do you have the text-mode CD?
<prasanna> i have cd of 6.06 but i cannot upgrade it from 5.10
<Warbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tomcatt!*@cpe-72-178-*.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prasanna> is it possible to install it frm the cd which i got from shipit
<lucox> how should i the simpliest way make my "fan" working (by frequency scaling) ... as i installed linux-686 package there is in kernel only 686 not the pentium M used : and i think there is the point .. how should i change that ...
<Warbo> prasanna: ShipIt CDs do not have a text mode
<HMwiii> wthww: what dongal do u use?
<HMwiii> or do u not
<Warbo> prasanna: HMwiii put a link to the text-mode CD above
<wthww> HMwiii:i use the Gigafast
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kill_X!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<wthww> usb
<neutrinomass> finalbeta: Not sure what can cause that... just file it without a package and assign the Ubuntu Desktop team ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b veriquex!*@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-*.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prasanna> then wats the alternative for this
<prasanna> iam eager to use 6.06
<HMwiii> wthww: what chipset / module / brand i mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dougsko!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HMwiii> wthww: soory my bad see your coment
<Warbo> prasanna: You cn either follow the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades or get the text-mode CD from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<id10t> 'lo all...
<prasanna> AMD sempron2400  128 Mb RAM
* mode/#ubuntu [+b secleinteer!*@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<id10t> anyone using VLC to broadcast to a Darwin Streaming Server by any chance?
<wthww> HMwiii:Gigafast zd1211u
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HMwiii> wthww: is that out of the box or some config?
<HMwiii> as far as seeing under iwconfig
<HMwiii> or ifconfig
<prasanna> any one ther to solve my issue
<prasanna> hi
<azureal> lol, ic nalioth is done banning
<Warbo> prasanna: Are you seeing any of the answers that people have given you?
<prasanna> yes
<joao3> Terminus: i think i found why is this happening
<cowmilk> help. i have just installed java and java-plugin, but my browser Opera can't use it
<wthww> HMwiii:actually, the kernel modules NEVER worked for me. ndis didnt either, but with the xp drivers it sees the hardware, and adds sit0 to my list in ifconfig, not iwconfig
<cowmilk> how can i enable java for my opera browser?
<prasanna> i have asked then wat the alternative
<farous> cowmilk: you have to config opera to do so
<cowmilk> farous: how?
<HMwiii> prasanna: the CD from ship it does not have text mode NO TEXT MODE but you can download it http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<azureal> lol
<Warbo> prasanna: To upgrade from Breezy to Dapper (5.10 to 6.06) you can follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<farous> tools>preferences>advanced>content>javaoptions
<prasanna> how long it would take
<farous> cowmilk: then give it the path to java
<prasanna> to down load all
<Warbo> prasanna: Depends on how much you have installed. Mine took ages since I have loads of GBs of stuff
<cowmilk> farous: i see. how do i know the correct path  to java?
<farous> cowmilk: there is a test path icon use it
<HMwiii> prasanna:        if http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso is to slow find the same file here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<cowmilk> farous: what do you mean "test path icon"?
<farous> cowmilk: validate java path
<prasanna> how cud i burn the iso image file here
<farous> cowmilk: did you install sun java from the repos?
<Warbo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<cowmilk> farous: yes
<soundray> cowmilk: try 'which java' in a terminal window
<farous> cowmilk: here is it then /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.07/jre/lib/i386/
<cowmilk> soundray thank. I got "/usr/bin/java"
<soundray> cowmilk: oh, that won't help
<cowmilk> farous: when i did "which java" i got http://www.targus.com/ca/support.asp
<cowmilk> i got /usr/bin/java
<cowmilk> soundray: why won't that help
<soundray> cowmilk: try '/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/' and validate
<farous> cowmilk: that is a symbolic link to the real java you use
<cowmilk> farous: ok. so shall i put t /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.07/jre/lib/i386/ into the path in opera?
<farous> cowmilk: i gave you the link try it and validate it
<cowmilk> ok
<sivik> need help getting dvd to run
<Warbo> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gerhard> hi
<sivik> Warbo: already did those
<prasanna> does the iso image has textmode intallation
<Warbo> sivik: Ah
<cowmilk> farous: validation failed
<Warbo> prasanna: The "alternate" one, which those links point to, does. The ones from ShipIt don't
<gerhard> I just formatted a Truecrypt partition, now I want to mount it. its at /media/hda4. how do I do that?
<farous> cowmilk: which java package you installed
<HMwiii> wthww: are u using ms xp drivers under linux?
<cowmilk> farous: i installed sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<HMwiii> wraped?
<prasanna> wat
<sivik> Warbo: is there something else i could try
<gerhard> I just formatted a Truecrypt partition, now I want to mount it. its at /media/hda4. how do I do that?
<farous> cowmilk: so you have to search where they are installed. i gave you where mine is installed
<prasanna> thax 4 ur sugesion
<cowmilk> farous: how do i search?
<Warbo> sivik: If you have the css packages installed then it would probably be something to do with the player. I find ogle-gui is the most reliable
<datacrusher> hey people, i just installed ubuntu for a few days, and when i got all video and audio working , there was a breakout
<HMwiii> prasanna: is you first langage english? if i may ask?
<sivik> Warbo: i will try ogle-gui again
<Ackeubu_> is there a adsl speed tester for ubuntu?
<datacrusher> and since them the x server dont go up anymore
<datacrusher> iv tryed the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jordanau> !mount > gerhard
<farous> look under /usr/lib/jvm/
<datacrusher> and tryed nv, vesa, vga... many drivers, but all of them when i cal the startx
<farous> for a dir sunjava
<gerhard> !GParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GParted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> sivik: Again? Oh
<gerhard> thanks
<gerhard> !GParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GParted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !gparted > gerhard
<datacrusher> the same error, saying that no drivers wer found
<datacrusher> can anyone help me? i dont wanna format the pc
<gerhard> yes, I was using that prog, but the drive is not shown now
<datacrusher> theres some files i need on the home folder...
<soundray> datacrusher: can you restore your original /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then try startx again and check 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<gerhard> do I have to restart?
<Warbo> GParted is pretty limited when it comes to fancy filesystems/partitioning
<sivik> Warbo: i have the newest version of libdvdcss
<cowmilk> farous: i've found /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib but which subfolder should  i go to?
<datacrusher> iv restored it, the errors its like theres no drivers, for video, mouse, keyb and monitor
<datacrusher> even changing them the log file says i that error
<datacrusher> where can i paste it?
<farous> cowmilk: put that in opera and it will guide you
<Warbo> sivik: If you have tried the Wiki's suggestions then I wouldn't know what else to suggest, sorry :(
<HMwiii> wthww: sory but im rather interested are u using windows driver under linux?
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> .
<LoRez> Warning: `yahoo' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<yahoo> .
<yahoo> :))
<soundray> !pastebin >datacrusher
<sivik> Warbo: ok, well, i was kinda hoping someone in here could help me
<yahoo> lorez :P
<sivik> Warbo: its a new dics, v for vendatta
<bburns> Hello, I am trying to run a .sh file by doing ./file.sh but when i hit enter, nothing happens
<bburns> it just hangs
<bburns> can anyone help me
<cowmilk> farous: thank you very much!!!!!!!!
<Kyral_Laptop> bburns: sounds like a problem with the script
<farous> :)
<HMwiii> bburns: theres another way
<Warbo> bburns: Maybe try "sh file.sh" or, if it is an installer it may need root permission so maybe "sudo sh file.sh"
<HMwiii> um
<soundray> datacrusher: did you say this problem began after a power failure?
<HMwiii> sh file.sh
<HMwiii> or somthing
<datacrusher> yes
<datacrusher> i cant mount the floppy
<datacrusher> the error says: "couldnt load module, module dont exists"
<yahoo> how can i enable writing on an ntfs partition ? :D
<Warbo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo: not advised
<soundray> datacrusher: if it was my system, I would back up all data files and do a fresh installation.
<sivik> Warbo: i'm going to try and rip the dvd
<datacrusher> hm
<datacrusher> i was thinking of that
<yahoo> not advised to write on an ntfs ?
<Warbo> sivik: You'd better not be in the US, it's illegal there isn't it? :)
<datacrusher> but i kinda have doubts about how to backup the files
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo: not really
<datacrusher> we got 3 cpters here
<datacrusher> 2 windows xp
<sivik> Warbo: only if you get caught, and its my disc
<datacrusher> and that one with ubuntu
<sivik> Warbo: its a backup
<farous> i think attitude factoid should be included in the topic :(
<Warbo> sivik: That's OK then
<verix> which program controls DNS resolving in Dapper?
<cowmilk> farous: the check mark on "enable java" sitcks now, but no java page works
<datacrusher> since i can only go on the terminal, how do mount a network folder to copy the files?
<bburns> Warbo, it still just hangs
<yahoo> ext 2 , 3 or reiser .. ? which are adviced to use on linux .. ? :-/
<datacrusher> before all, thanks for the attention!
<farous> cowmilk: close all insta of opera then open it again
<Warbo> bburns: Sounds like either a dodgy script, or it depends on something which is dodgy in Ubuntu (although that would be unlikely)
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo: I use fat 32 as a shared partition to pass files from one os to the other.
<bburns> Warbo, can I send you the script, it's small.
<cowmilk> farous: ok. thy
<soundray> datacrusher: boot a live CD, make a .tar for backup and copy it to one of the Windows drives
<datacrusher> [soundray] : hm
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo: You can get a driver to read/write ext2 , 3 from windows
<Kyral_Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: its sketchy
<Warbo> bburns: Scripts are text, so you can put it in pastebin
<datacrusher> do u know the command line to make a .tar for a folder and its content?
<yahoo> ok :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyral_Laptop: what is sketchy
<sivik> Warbo: i'm going to try and rip it and see what happens
<Kyral_Laptop> datacrusher: tarball a folder?
<Kyral_Laptop> datacrusher: easy
<Kyral_Laptop> datacrusher: tar -cvf foo.tar folder/
<Warbo> sivik: It's a pretty dumb situation if ripping a DVD is easier then playing it :)
<Kyral_Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: the ext3/2 driver for XP
<yahoo> anyone here has an dvb ... an skystar 2  ? :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyral_Laptop: I agreed, I was going to inclusde a warning on that as well.
<verix> which program controls DNS resolving in Dapper?
<sivik> Warbo: probably, but i have been told that its made with a new encoder
<sivik> the dvd has been out for like 2 weeks
<datacrusher> thanks!
<Kyral_Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: my friend used it, he was digging data out of lost+found for a week
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyral_Laptop: Ouch
<Kyral_Laptop> datacrusher: man tar for more of the goods on tar
<datacrusher> ill try it. tnks
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyral_Laptop: tar -help too?
<gary[work] > test
<Kyral_Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: sure but I just use the manpages
<soundray> gary[work] : worked
<Elephantium> oi, this is annoying
<Kyral_Laptop> hell I even made a tar cheet sheet on my PDA
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> OOps
<soundray> Kyral_Laptop: hey, it should be cheat sheat
<Kyral_Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: man <foo> works :P
<soundray> scnr
<Kyral_Laptop> soundray: grammer nazi :P
<Elephantium> I just installed an Ubuntu server, and I'm trying to update packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to go.. cya later
<Elephantium> unfortunately, I'm getting a lot of "temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' messages
<bburns> Warbo, http://paste.uni.cc/9343
<Elephantium> and I'm not really sure how to get past that.
<verix> which program controls DNS resolving in Dapper?
<soundray> Kyral_Laptop: it's not grammer, you mean grammar. Grammer is gramper's wife.
<Kyral_Laptop> ....
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you make these wuickstart buttons to work in ubuntu?
<POVaddct> verix: no program. the dns resolver is part of the C runtime library.
<yahoo> what dc++ for kubuntu x86-64 can be used except DCGUI ?
<Warbo> bburns: I don't know much about what the commands are that it is running, but it has a "while" loop, which may be carrying on forever
<verix> oh damn. because every once in a while I have to reboot to get the DNS to start working properly again :/
<MZM> yahoo: you mean DC client?
<yahoo> yep
<POVaddct> verix: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<verix> k
<bburns> Warbo, how would I eliminate the while loop?
<soundray> Kyral_Laptop: and watch who you're insulting. A lot of fellow Germans would have seriously hurt feelings from such an attack.
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<verix> just a search and two nameservers
<MZM> yahoo: dcgui, dc++
<Kyral_Laptop> soundray: sorry, common internet term
<verix> oh it seems to've cleared up now
<verix> nevermind
<yahoo> or ... why dcgui disconnects the connections so often ... ?
<Warbo> bburns: Are you sure you want tO? It may seem like it is "hanging", but it may just be a program which keeps running. To get the terminal back you can run it as "./file.sh &" (but closing the terminal will still stop the command)
<datacrusher> soundray
<datacrusher> i cant read my files from the live boot
<datacrusher> thers a folder called "systemdrive" wich i cant open
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you make these wuickstart buttons to work in ubuntu?
<soundray> datacrusher: you mean you can't mount the partition?
<Elephantium> LOL...I figured it out.  Turns out the ethernet cable was disconnected :(
<datacrusher> on the text boot i can read the files
<bburns> Warbo, the instructions say to run it as ./file.sh & but when I do that I get: [1]  14732
<bburns>  kicked back to me
<Warbo> !keyboard > Comrade-Sergei
<datacrusher> hm... how do i check if its mouted? dont the live cd mouts it automatically
<Warbo> bburns: Exactly
<bburns> Warbo, ?
<Warbo> bburns: The command is still running in the background, and that is it's process number
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks Warbo!
<bburns> Warbo, okay
<bburns> Warbo, thanks!
<yahoo> :))
<soundray> datacrusher: no
<datacrusher> i have to go to the terminal and "mount /dev/hda0" or theres some way on the graphical interface?
<datacrusher> sorry, im pretty newbie on the linux issue
<soundray> datacrusher: do it in the terminal -- you'll want to run tar in a terminal anyway.
<datacrusher> yeah
<soundray> datacrusher: assuming hda1 is the partition you want to mount, the command is 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<datacrusher> how do i check the drives that exists? the dev folder contains many thins
<y0shi> hi, just installed ubuntu, why is my can't I change my screen resolution?
<datacrusher> hm..
<y0shi> it's 640x480 now.
<Warbo> !fixres > y0shi
<Backeman> !fixres > Backeman
<soundray> datacrusher: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<POVaddct> datacrusher: if you just want to know which partitions exist: cat /proc/partitions
<y0shi> backeman: thanks.
<Backeman> y0shi: It wasn't me, I just wanted to check that out too ;) It was Warbo ;)
<yahoo> why doesn't fstab let me save the file ? error cannot write :-\
<ajopaul> hi have connected my nokia 6630 thru usb port to dapper, how do I go about sharing files??
<datacrusher> ill try it thanks everyone!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Backeman: use "/msg ubotu factiod" to get a factiod without posting into the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE0080c81b484e-CM0011e6ee04e6.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Backeman> Warbo: oh, thanks!
<andy2u> (anybody in SF for Linuxworld? wanna do an Ubuntu BOF tonight, DIY style?)
<leboff> what kernel is ubuntu on?
<Warbo> !info linux-386
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<asdfjkl> anyone know of a package or script that can upload images to an ftp server automatically?
<Comrade-Sergei> Warbo how do you set the music player open one to amarok?
<Ayabara> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Warbo> Comrade-Sergei: I dunno, I have never used them :)
<Warbo> The command to launch amarok is just "amarok" though
<soundray> asdfjkl: you can write a shell script with "expect"
<sedrake> Is it possible to "reset" the desktop toolbars, I kinda facked it up and cant get it back as it was before..?
<foxjwill> I need help getting my Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 to work
<comtech>  hi, I am trying to use iptables to forward port 3389 to 192.168.0.146 -- what more do I need besides this (NAT is setup and working) -- sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3389 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.146:3389
<asdfjkl> soundray: can you point me to an example?
<soundray> asdfjkl: or use package motion if you want to upload webcam pics
<Comrade-Sergei> oh well
<soundray> asdfjkl: sec...
<asdfjkl> soundray: i am familiar with motion, but can't figure out for the life of me how to set it to upload via FTP if you can help me with that i would really appreciate it
<POVaddct> comtech: the -I option needs a position for the rule, like -I PREROUTING 1 ...
<Excalicool> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL C:/DOS C:/DOS/RUN C:/DOS/CRASH
<Excalicool> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL C:/DOS C:/DOS/RUN C:/DOS/CRASH
<T`ch> ssh
<yahoo> wtf ?
<Jamie> hello.. ive installed unrar-free, and i have an rar archive, r01 - r15, how do I extract them?
<foxjwill> Hi, does anyone know anything about the logitech quickcam pro 5000?
<Excalicool> JAMIE LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL C:/DOS C:/DOS/RUN C:/DOS/CRASH LOLOLOLOL I CRASHED YOU LOLOLOLOLOL
<asdfjkl> foxjwill -- i use quickcam pro 4000
<soundray> asdfjkl: first of all, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/28/218250 (expect)
<Kyral_Laptop> someone wanna deal with Excalicool
<POVaddct> comtech: you can alternatively use -A PREROUTING (will append the rule to the chain)
<foxjwill> asdfjkl: do you by chance know how to get the pro 5000 to work?
<Excalicool> Kyral_Laptop: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL C:/DOS C:/DOS/RUN C:/DOS/CRASH LOLOLOLOL I CRASHED YOU LOLOLOLOLOL
<HellDragon> eek
<Kyral_Laptop> ....stupid n00b
<ilmari> Jamie: 'unrar e foo.rar' it should pick up the parts automatically
<Excalicool> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL C:/DOS C:/DOS/RUN C:/DOS/CRASH LOLOLOLOL I CRASHED YOU LOLOLOLOLOL
<Kyral_Laptop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<asdfjkl> foxjwill: the 4000 works perfectly out of the box with the package camorama
<LoRez> Excalicool: stfu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4354c6e7.dyn.optonline.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jamie> ilmari: i see.. i will try thank you
<comtech> POVaddct: ok so -A will just append it to the end?
<POVaddct> comtech: yes
<Seveas> DBO to the rescue
* HellDragon waves at LoRez 
<soundray> asdfjkl: re. motion: I used it a while back, and I didn't have any trouble... I think I used the manpage to configure it.
<Kyral_Laptop> ty DBO
<foxjwill> asdfjkl: yeah, but I already have the 5000; I also use xp, and i got the 5000 before i got ubuntu
<Jamie> ilmari: unrar-free e isnt a command..
<KristianDK> Hmm
* DBO bows and walks off stage
<KristianDK> Any of you who know ndiswrapper ?
<ilmari> Jamie: the command is unrar, not unrar-free
<asdfjkl> soundray: i'll look at man...
<foxjwill> kritiandk: yes
<Luke> My samba share isnt showing up even though its working... any suggestions?
<soundray> Hi drbreen_ -- I studied at your Uni
<asdfjkl> foxjwill: i understand -- if you look at your system log does it recognize when the device is connected?
<foxjwill> KristianDK: yes, i know abit
<KristianDK> foxjwill: im having troubles with my wireless card - will it be able to help me ?
<POVaddct> ndiswrapper stinks. rather use hardware that is supported by native drivers.
<Jamie> ilmari: well ive downloaded & installed something called unrar-free and u use it by typing unrar-free, is there some other rar program then?
<Luke> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KristianDK> POVaddct: ill just throw my laptop away then ? smartass
<Luke> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<foxjwill> kristiandk: I'm not completely sure, but lemme see if i can find the website that has stuff about it
<POVaddct> KristianDK: you bought it, you had the choice, didn't you?
<Ayabara> anyone here using amarok? how can I make it add .aac files to my library?
<KristianDK> foxjwill: thanks a lot :-) It isnt very nice with laptop without wireless network
<KristianDK> POVaddct: At the time i bought it, i were runnning Windows (as you can hear, its not a very up2date computer)
<ilmari> Jamie: oh, it must have a different syntax than the non-free unrar. check "man unrar"
<farous> KristianDK: what is your wireless card. have ndiswrapper on one of laptops here with broadcom
<ilmari> Jamie: my point was that you just point it to the .rar file, and it picks up the .rXX parts automatically
<POVaddct> KristianDK: okay. which wifi card/chipset is it?
<KristianDK> farous: im running broadcom :D BCM4318
<datacrusher> so
<KristianDK> POVaddct: BCM4318 - broadcom
<datacrusher> iv tryed to mount the hda1, wich the fdisk told me its a linux kind partition
<farous> KristianDK: you have a choice between opensource bcm43xx and the ndiswrapper
<asdfjkl> soundray: does this seem like what I want? netcam_userpass string
<asdfjkl>               Values: Max 4095 characters / Default: Not defined
<asdfjkl>               For network cameras protected by username and password, use this
<asdfjkl>               option  for  HTTP 1.1 Basic authentication. The string is speci
<asdfjkl>               fied as username:password. Do not specify  this  option  for  no
<asdfjkl>               authentication.
<POVaddct> KristianDK: doesn't that one run with the bcm43xx driver?
<comtech> POVaddct: http://paste.lisp.org/display/24129  does that look right? it's still not working
<datacrusher> and the hda2 its extended
<goochy> has anybody used the NTFS drivers yet?
<farous> KristianDK: with bcm43xx though the net will be little slower as it only support b type nets
<KristianDK> farous, POVaddct: Dont know that one - but its certainly not working now
<comtech> KristianDK I have a bcm4306 and the driver works with 2.6.17+
<datacrusher> but i cant mount any one
<datacrusher> i tryed mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<datacrusher> and mount /dev /hda /mnt
<sethk> datacrusher, that's not correct
<KristianDK> comtech: how do it get it then ?
<POVaddct> comtech: you didn't list the nat table
<Jamie> could anyone help me unrar a rar archive?
<farous> with ndiswrapper most prob encryption will be a prob
<datacrusher> the hda says " must tell the type of the partiton"
<POVaddct> comtech: iptables -t nat -L -nv
<sethk> datacrusher, you have to do this:  mount -t whatever /dev/hda1 /mnt/usually-some-directory
<soundray> asdfjkl: please use pastebin if you need to paste more than one line
<TheGame> sup
<farous> !fwcutter > KristianDK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> datacrusher, hda is a drive, so forget about using it in mount
<soundray> asdfjkl: but, yes, I think you're on the right track
<datacrusher> and the hda1 don say nothing, but the /mnt/hda1 directory doesnt exists
<comtech> POVaddct: http://paste.lisp.org/display/24130
<pau1> hi
<sethk> datacrusher, indeed, it doesn't.  do mkdir /mnt/hda1
<datacrusher> how do i do then sethk
<KristianDK> farous: ??
<sethk> datacrusher, what type of partition is it?
<foxjwill> datacrusher: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<farous> KristianDK: fwcutter will help you with the bcm43xx driver
<datacrusher> linux ext3 i think
<pau1> can anybody help mount my second hard drive?
<soundray> sethk: let me interject pls
<farous> KristianDK: it is already installed and you need the firmware for it
<sethk> soundray, ok ...
<soundray> datacrusher: are you sure the data you want is on the first partition of hda?
<POVaddct> KristianDK: yeah, you need the broadcom firmware for the bcm43xx to run
<foxjwill> pau1: what type is it?
<POVaddct> comtech: iptables -t nat -L -nv
<comtech> KristianDK: just emerge the firmware
<POVaddct> comtech: -n (numeric) -v (verbose)
<comtech> POVaddct: http://paste.lisp.org/display/24131
<farous> comtech: this is not gentoo :)
<KristianDK> farous: your speaking another language than me :D
<Riaal> How do i get Azureus to ubuntu (breezy)?
<farous> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<farous> ^  ^
<POVaddct> comtech: looks okay
<farous> read ubotu link KristianDK
<datacrusher> sethk
<datacrusher> the problem is the folow
<pau1> foxjwill: quantam fireball 4.3gb, I have just installed ubuntu. It shows the disc but does not let me mount it
<Jamie> hum... anyone familiur to rar archives in linux?
<datacrusher> i have a power outage on a ubuntu install, and the graphical interface stoped working
<comtech> POVaddct: weird. nmap sees the port open but I can't make the connection, yet I can via the internal network
<datacrusher> i tryed to reconfigure it, but the drivers are gone
<comtech> wierd
<datacrusher> [soundray] : soundray suggested to reinstall it
<foxjwill> asdfjkl: did you mean dmesg?
<datacrusher> but i need to bakcup some data that still on the drive
<foxjwill> asdfjkl: (sorry it took so long to answer)
<POVaddct> comtech: does 192.168.0.146 has your linux box set as its default gateway?
<Mic__hael> hello! has anyone ever seen a slow cursor so that typed text gets displayed from right to left? if so, do you have a bug number?
<sethk> datacrusher, ok ... continue
<datacrusher> so im on the live boot cd, trying to acess my drive, so i can copy the data to another cpter here on our network
<POVaddct> comtech: it is necessary to find the route back to the rdp client machine
<datacrusher> iv listed fdisk -l and returned me this
<datacrusher> hda linux tipe
<ajopaul> hi have connected my nokia 6630 thru usb port to dapper, how do I go about sharing files??
<datacrusher> hda1 extendet type
<datacrusher> and hda5 swap
<ajopaul> should I change anything in /etc/fstab ??
<datacrusher> both hda and hda1 seens to be the same partition, where theyr size are preety close
<sethk> datacrusher, ok, then you don't mount hda1 at all.
<comtech> POVaddct: yes, the linux box is the router at 192.168.0.1 and that's the gateway used by the .146 box
<sethk> datacrusher, hda is the entire drive.  if hda1 takes up most of the drive, then hda and hda1 will be close
<datacrusher> hm.. what i do
<datacrusher> makes sense
<sethk> datacrusher, what you describe is that the entire disk is used as swap
<datacrusher> but how do i acess it? if i cant mount
<POVaddct> comtech: ah wait, you have set eth0 as input interface in the rule. is that correct?
<datacrusher> no
<sethk> datacrusher, you said only two partitions show in fdisk -l, hda1 and hda5
<datacrusher> the hda5 partiton gots 512mb and its swap type
<der0b> is there some place I can feed the samba client the address of a wins server?
<datacrusher> the hda1 its the biggest partition
<soundray> sethk: there might still be data on hda6 or so...?
<ajopaul> my lsusb shows the device on bus 001 and devce 002
<sethk> soundray, if there is an hda6, sure.
<asdfjkl> foxjwill go to System >> Administration >> System Log, mine shows Logitech 4000 detected
<comtech> POVaddct: yeah eth0 is WAN, eth1 is LAN (192.168.0.x)
<sethk> datacrusher, you said there are _only_ two partitions, hda1 and hda5.  is that correct?
<pau1> can anybody help me mount my second hard drive? it shows but i cannot mount it
<POVaddct> comtech: which is the ip address of eth0?
<der0b> pau1: do you know what the filesystem is?
<ajopaul> der0b: hmm, should be usbfs rite!
<Rich43> Hi, I have a old Toshiba 4090CDS Laptop.. I am having problems with a severe band of random pixels near the buttom of the screen. It was fine when it was used in windows. Any suggestions?
<Rich43> Heres a screenshot: http://richieward.com/Screenshot.png
<Rich43> Heres my XOrg.conf: http://richieward.com/xorg.conf
<angelo> come posso rimuovere tutto firefox per poi reinstallarlo? ho provato con il synaptic ma firefox  rimasto
<datacrusher> sethk
<comtech> POVaddct: 66.218.55.78
<datacrusher> the fdisk -l command returns me 3 lines
<Mic__hael> angelo, try uninstalling with synaptic
<POVaddct> comtech: okay
<asdfjkl> foxjwill: try this too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<purple> test
<pau1> derob, i used it just for music on my system that was running another type of linux
<sethk> datacrusher, why don't you put the output of fdisk -l /dev/hda  on the pastebot
<der0b> ajopaul: that was directed at pau1 (having a prob mounting a second hard disk)
<datacrusher> ~9/dev/hda1 * linux
<ajopaul> oh!
<datacrusher> 9/dev/hda2 ext
<datacrusher> 9/dev/hda5 swap/solaris
<der0b> pau1: what are you entering as your mount command?
<sethk> datacrusher, ok.
<datacrusher> im on another cpter
<datacrusher> its the other pc we got
<sethk> datacrusher, in that case you have to create a mount point, and then mount the partition
<datacrusher> hm.
<soundray> Rich43: I think I had this problem once, let me try and remember how I fixed it...
<sethk> datacrusher, the mount point is just a directory and can be anything.  so do   mkdir /mnt/hda1
<datacrusher> like mkdir the folders on the /mnt dir?
<datacrusher> hm
<sethk> datacrusher, exactly, yes
<datacrusher> ill try
<Rich43> soundray: thanks alot!
<Riaal> Anyone knows how to install azureus in ubuntu (breezy)? please
<sethk> then:   mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<pau1> I am a newbie derob, just clicked on it and it says it will not mount. if i press enable in the disc manager it will not
<sethk> datacrusher, if it is an ext3 partition, that will mount it.
<farous> azureus is based on java just download it and use it from azu site. you need sun java installed though
<drew> How can one manually (nano) edit their modprobe entries
<datacrusher> i cant mk folder cause im on the live cd
<POVaddct> comtech: do you have tcpdump installed?
<der0b> pau1: I've never done it with the gui, but let me ask this, have you clicked the administrator mode button?
<edwards> anybody knows why do I have this error
<drew> wait, it's modprobe -e isn't it?
<edwards> ulimit -n unlimited
<edwards> -bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<pau1> not that i know of derob
<drew> edwards: sudo
<edwards> I m root
<jpena> hello
<jeff303> does anyone know if it's possible to change the SMTP port used by Evolution?
<jpena> someone from Costa Rica
<comtech> POVaddct: I'll install it
<der0b> You may need to resize the window to see it, but click that button and then try to mount it (only root can mount by default)
<POVaddct> comtech: okay
<sethk> datacrusher, that doesn't make any sense.
<DBO> jeff303, yes, just add smtp.myserver.com:834  <--- like that if you want to use port 834 (why I wouldnt)
<ajopaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sethk> datacrusher, if mnt exists, you can make a directory under it.  try this:   sudo mkdirhier /mnt/hda1
<jpena> someone knows woich distro its better between Aurox and Ubunto
<jpena> ?
<jpena> someone know
<micahcowan> jpena, this is an ubuntu channel, so of course we are all biased toward ubuntu.
<POVaddct> jpena: there is no ubunto
<der0b> jpena: that's all a matter of opinion
<sethk> jpena, unanswerable question.  it depends on you and your intended usage
<BrokenPipe> I'm trying to install bmpx by adding "deb http://www.kaduk.net/mateusz/debian/sid ./" to source.list, but it's complainging about dependences that need to be downgraded. I'm not sure how to continue.
<jeff_> Any idea why KDevelop can't find autogen or configure for a simple project? I installed the autogen package through synaptic.
<micahcowan> jpena, Also, this is a /support/ channel, and you are not asking a support-related question.
<farous> jpena: try them both and use the one you like
<jeff303> DBO: thanks that seemed to do it
<DBO> no prob
<sethk> BrokenPipe, you are trying to install a version of bmpx incompatible with the rest of your system.
<Rich43> Anybody have a answer to my question that I said eirlier?
<soundray> Rich43: I think I used something like ' Option "NoPciBurst" "on"  under the Driver "trident" line. Other options you might try are in 'man trident'. HTH
<Rich43> oh
<jpena> but Aurox its more stable than Ubunto?, or not
<DBO> jpena, its spelled ubuntu
<jpena> more reliable?
<sethk> jpena, asking the question again changes nothing.
<Kyral_Laptop> whats Aurox?
<Rich43> thanks so much soundray :)
<Rich43> il work on it
<jpena> sorry ubuntu
<justin_> jpena, You will not notice a difference
<soundray> jpena: come back when you have a ubuntu support question
<BrokenPipe> sethk: How would I install a version that IS compatible with the rest of my system? =)
<jpena> Aurox its another distro
<pau1> where is the admin mode button?
<karihre> jpena: ubuntu is stable enough, don't worry about that.
<der0b> pau1: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<pau1> ubuntu
<BrokenPipe> This says "Package doesn't work with Ubuntu, please use the proper one for it." http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Debian_GNU.2FLinux
<jpena> for servers ...application servers, web servers...
<farous> jpena: this is not the palce for such question. most people here choosen ubuntu for they fetl comf with it. there are sites that will give you comparision. yet the best comparison is to test them your self
<BrokenPipe> What is the "proper one"?
<justin_> jpena, I am aware of that but unless you are a super developer - you will not notice any real stability differences, and obviously you are not a developer (high level), or you would have been able to reach a conclusion on your own.
<justin_> Jpena, if you cannot figure out the stability differences between Aurox or Ubuntu, I suggest Ubuntu.
<BrokenPipe> oh
<sethk> BrokenPipe, first question is, does it exist in any of the standard ubuntu repositories?
<BrokenPipe> I'm an idiot
<jpena> why?
<soundray> BrokenPipe: don't be *too* hard on yourself
<mandeep> ahh looks so much better
<der0b> ack, sorry man..  didn't mean to get your hopes up, I haven't spent enough time in gnome to walk you through this
<BrokenPipe> sethk: There's an ubuntu specific one
<jpena> wich features do you consider...?
<DBO> jpena, because we found that the combination of community, support, features, and stability works for us
<helmut> Hi. I've got an Epson Stylus DX4800 (printer) here. Connecting it yields to strange errors in dmesg and it cannot get it to print anything (even by using echo foo > /dev/usblp0)? I think this is the relvant part: "usblp0: nonzero read/write bulk status received: -71" any suggestions?
<comtech> POVaddct: ok tcpdump is installed
<justin_> jpena, Simple, ease, stability, speed - support.
<sethk> BrokenPipe, ok, that sounds encouraging  :)
<justin_> jpena, any modern Linux based on Debian is stable enough for your server needs.
<justin_> really does not matter, if you are so concerned .. build your own
<POVaddct> comtech: run this on the linux machine: tcpdump -ni eth1 tcp port 3389
<jpena> I am running Kubuntu not ubuntu and not really highter...
<soundray> helmut: are you connecting to a hub or directly to the mainboard?
<DBO> jpena, kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, all the same thing under the hood
<justin_> jpena, Well why would you even run a server with X?
<jpena> yeap sure....
<helmut> soundray: directly
<justin_> jpena, usually you should run servers .. for servers, you know console only..
<comtech> POVaddct: it's listening on eth1.. now what
<POVaddct> comtech: do you see any 3389/tcp traffic when you connect with rdesktop from outside?
<helmut> soundray: anyway I've never seen a single problem with usbhubs and linux.
<jpena> nop, excuse I am using Kubuntu for developer software...
<justin_> If your going to waste cpu time on fancy graphics, the server cannot be very "intensive" anyways, so doesnt matter
<jpena> for the moment...
<justin_> jpena, Your a developer and cannot figure out which distro is the most stable for your needs?, c'mon.
<comtech> POVaddct: yes-- http://paste.lisp.org/display/24132
<soundray> helmut: it makes a difference for some types of webcam. I also had similar errors when connecting a PDA. In the latter case, I just had to unplug and replug until it worked.
<jpena> Iam new with Kubuntu
<uber_mort> justin_: Don't underestimate the power (or lack thereof) of people!
<justin_> jpena, Anyways if you are using KDE and worrying about a server - it does not matter which distro you use.
<justin_> uber <g>
<POVaddct> comtech: you don't test from outside, do you?
<pau1> I installed ubuntu and cannot get into my second hard drive
<POVaddct> comtech: from outside it is working
<comtech> POVaddct: I was testing from inside the lan to the external ip (comtech.desinc.net)
<justin_> Well time for some lunch, see ya.
<comtech> POVaddct: lol :(
<POVaddct> comtech: from inside the input interface is _not_ eth0
<helmut> soundray: the printer only gets recognized after switching it on. i.e. unplugging and replugging yields an unusable usb device.
<datacrusher> it worked! im already copying the files
<soundray> pau1: does it show up as a desktop icon?
<helmut> soundray: switching off and on makes it work then.
<pau1> no soundray but it is in the disc manager
<POVaddct> comtech: you cannot test DNAT from inside
<comtech> POVaddct: ok, thanks for all the help.. sorry I'm retarded
<helmut> soundray: "work", well it get's recognized (sort of).
<soundray> helmut: but still with the -71 error?
<edwards> then no idea about ulimit issue
<soundray> pau1: do you get any lines referring to the second drive when you type 'fdisk -l' in a terminal?
<edwards> ulimit -n unlimited
<edwards> -bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<edwards> my ulmit issue
<edwards> :)
<helmut> soundray: yes
<soundray> helmut: does it show up in lsusb?
<helmut> soundray: errr no
<jpena> well, i do not too much about the history Kubuntu
<jpena> but if this a debian distro maybe its good
<soundray> helmut: have you tried it successfully on any other computers or (gasp!) OSs?
<helmut> soundray: after replugging there is not /dev/usblp0 created by udev
<uber_mort> jpena: Its good.
<helmut> soundray: switching it off and on creates that device.
<helmut> soundray: this -71 error occurs
<helmut> soundray: another windows machine makes it print.
<pau1> nothing soundray
<helmut> soundray: after replugging the device is not shown by lsusb
<stiv2k> why don't any of the weather desklets work that come in the gdesklets package?
<soundray> pau1: do you have data on that disk?
<helmut> soundray: after rebooting the printer lsusb shows the epson device.
<pau1> yes, some music and open office files
<sethk> helmut, it is normal for the usb printer not to be detected until turned on.
<[SR] Ha476> Hi there..
<helmut> soundray: even the integrated massstorage device seems to be working (I have nothing to test though)
<soundray> helmut: okay, what happens if you move forward and try to configure it?
<Chetic> How do you format a CF card?
<sethk> Chetic, the same way you format anything else.  depends on the file system you want to use
<POVaddct> Chetic: depends how the card is connected
<Chetic> sethk, fat16...
<soundray> pau1: were these data there before you installed ubuntu?
<helmut> soundray: the first time after booting ubuntu the printer was properly detected and easily configured.
<Chetic> POVaddct, a memory card reader..?
<sethk> Chetic, you can use mkfs.msdos
<POVaddct> Chetic: so usb?
<helmut> soundray: after unplugging it (and replugging and rebooting) the device is not detected by gnome-cups-addprinter
<pau1> yes soundray, i was running another type of linux before on my primary disk and the second disk was my data storage
<fresch> what can i do if a program i start via session delays the logout in gnome?
<soundray> helmut: I see. Does it not work at all now, or does it work from time to time?
<helmut> soundray: it did not succeed in printing anything though.
<soundray> pau1: are you on a PC or Mac?
<Chetic> POVaddct, yeah
<Chetic> sethk, how?
<helmut> soundray: I think that the printer is kind of "slow" and therefore times out somewhere in the kernel (read that for a similar printer).
<pau1> pc soundray
<Riaal> is there any other MSN client then gaim?
<Excalicool> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Ribs> aMSN
<stiv2k> why don't any of the weather desklets work that come in the gdesklets package?
<HellDragon> wtf
<Kyral_Laptop> ...wtf
<HellDragon> netsplit
<sethk> mkfs.msdos /dev/whatever.   the whatever is typically sda1.  that assumes that a partition table exists and the emulation device is sda
<POVaddct> Chetic: so it must appear as /dev/sdX  (with X=a, b, c, ...)
<Ribs> that wasn't a netsplit
<Ribs> the DCC is a router exploit
<sethk> chetic   mkfs.msdos /dev/whatever.   the whatever is typically sda1.  that assumes that a partition table exists and the emulation device is sda
<Ribs> hence everyone with a affected router being kicked off
<Riaal> thanks Ribs
<Kyral_Laptop> Ain't there a port to connect to Freenode that gets around it?
<sethk> Chetic, if you want to read it from windows you need to create a partition (if it doesn't already exist) and use sdX1, not sdX
<HellDragon> freenode should redirect port 6667 to port 8001: problem solved
<Ribs> Kyral_Laptop, It's nothing to do with the port
<Ribs> afaik
<ENE|Toxic> How can I get sed to do branch expansion, ie: sed -e 's/ ${a} / ${b} /g where a,b are variables. ? (now they are treated like a "{" folloed by "a" "}" .. etc).
<Kyral_Laptop> HellDragon: yah
<HellDragon> 8001 is unafected
<helmut> soundray: when booting linux after switching the printer on the printer was detected because the timeout happened before linux booted.
<HellDragon> i think
<Ribs> or, people could just fix their routers
<Kyral_Laptop> ENE|Toxic: in ' ' everything is a literal
<soundray> helmut: is there an alternative way to connect this printer?
<helmut> soundray: this seems to be reasonable, but I don't know if it is correct.
<helmut> soundray: no
<Kyral_Laptop> ENE|Toxic: use " "
<ENE|Toxic> Kyral_Laptop: ahhhh thanks :D
<helmut> soundray: I'd used that if there was. ;-)
<POVaddct> f*cking protocol that need NAT helpers...
<Kyral_Laptop> ENE|Toxic: np, might I also suggest reading TLDPs Advanced Shell Scripting Guide?
<javiolo> hi
<soundray> helmut: I'm afraid I'm out of suggestions. Sorry
<POVaddct> DCC is evil
<a-865> https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html doesn't tell how to eradicate the boot splash. Can someone point me to a howto that does it? Other distros kill it with a vga= or splash=0 or somesuch on the kernel line, but this seems to do nothing with dapper.
<helmut> soundray: thanks anyway.
<ENE|Toxic> Kyral_Laptop: Thanks for the advice
<stiv2k> why don't any of the weather desklets work that come in the gdesklets package?
<Kyral_Laptop> TLDP == The Linux Documentation Project www.tldp.org
<bruker> I am new to ubuntu... I have problems installing Gambas, how do i solve it...
<bruker> configure: WARNING: *** external internationalization library is disabled
<bruker> checking for external charset conversion library headers... /usr/include/
<bruker> checking for external charset conversion library libraries... no
<soundray> pau1: do you remember what kind of filesystem you created on the second disk?
<bruker> configure: WARNING: *** external charset conversion library is disabled
<bruker> checking for external gettext library headers...
<Kyral_Laptop> NO PASTE!
<bruker> checking for external gettext library libraries... no
<bruker> configure: WARNING: *** external gettext library is disabled
<Kyral_Laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pau1> not sure soundray
<bruker> checking for QT component headers... no
<Thunderpants> ll
<bruker> checking for QT component libraries... no
<Thunderpants> lol
<javiolo> When I go to the terminal the fonts are too big and it doesnt fit all on the screen, any idea ?
<bruker> configure: WARNING: *** QT component is disabled
<bruker> checking for X... no
<soundray> bruker: the first thing you should do is read the topic and learn something about how to behave in here
<rsk> stop that
<bruker> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<bruker> configure: error: *** libX11 not found. Check 'config.log' for more details.
<bruker> root@bruker-desktop:/home/bruker/Desktop/gambas-1.0.17#
<bruker> sorry, did not mean to do that
<bruker> yeah, sorry
<Rich43> soundman: Option "NoPciBurst" "on" didnt fix it :(
<interfear> where can i find a list of mirrors ?
<interfear> specifically security
<interfear> but mirrors in general as well
<soundray> pau1: is it an IDE drive?
<pau1> it is soundray
<bburns> Can someone help me with a mysql problem, when I try to import a script it keeps giving me ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 71: Duplicate entry 'localhost-sysloguser' for key 1 -- but I don't see any duplicate anywhere.
<soundray> pau1: are the jumpers set correctly? Master/slave-wise?
<soundray> Rich43: too bad. Have you tried any other options from man trident?
<pau1> they were before, i have not changed them sound
<Excalicool> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Rich43> soundray: not yet, working on it
<soundray> pau1: I take it the drive is hdb then. Have you done a 'dmesg | grep hdb'?
<Ropechoborra> How do i install a .bin ?
<Warbo> Can someone see if apt-get build-dep enlightenment gives a valid list of packages to install? For me I get a message that xlibs-data is not installable
<ryuujin_> Ropechoborra: .. sudo chmod +x file.bin
<matheus> hello
<javiolo> When I go to the terminal the fonts are too big and it doesnt fit all on the screen, any idea ?
<ryuujin_> and Ropechoborra ./file.bin
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<bjron> anyone here familiar with cheops-ng?
<sethk> ryuujin_, no need to use sudo
<bienve> hi, somebody to installed engage in dapper?
<soundray> Warbo: I get the same here. I'd call it a bug
<Ribs> a channel mode to prevent users sending dccs to the channel would be really helpfull right now :>
<matheus> anyone can helpme with multiple sound cards?
<stiv2k> why don't any of the weather desklets work that come in the gdesklets package?
<ryuujin_> sethk: no if the bin doesn't write in system directories
<POVaddct> Ribs: yeah
<ryuujin_> such us /usr...
<Warbo> soundray: OK, just that I wasn't sure due to my third-party reops (but I have disabled them all temporarily)
<Riaal> I can't use my account on aMSN, something about "This profile is used by another amsn session, choose another one " don't think im usning it ? =S
<Warbo> *repos
<sethk> ryuujin_, you mean if it is in a directory where the user doesn't have access, well, that's true, but also highly unlikely.
<bburns> Warbo, can you help with a mysql problem?
<matheus> can I rename a sound ?
<Warbo> Hang on, I've confused myself here. I'd better start Fluxbox...
<sethk> matheus, if it is a .wav file, or any file, for that matter, then yes
<sethk> matheus, or you can create a link to it so that both names work
<matheus> sethk, no I want to rename the device
<Riaal> just got it to work, but it's supose to be a newer verison of amsn then 0.94? Why don't apt-get install the latest one?
<xet7> What is good webcam model for Ubuntu?
<doomsdayhackers> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dougsko!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> That's better
<matheus> sethk, I have 3 cards... 2 are the same
<Warbo> bburns: I know nothing about mysql sorry
<Frankenstein> how can i uncompress .rar files?
<Warbo> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Riaal> Anyone? how do I update aMSN?
<Frankenstein> Warbo, thanks
<Thunderpants> Frankenstein, unrar
<soundray> bburns: try me, I'm an advanced newbie ;)
<compotatoj> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<javiolo> !rar > Frankenstein
<Ribs> those quit messages with "Success" ... Do you think he's actually managed to run some code on those routers?
<sethk> matheus, you can rename the /dev node if you like.  I'm not sure why you want to, so perhaps I'm misinterpreting the question.
<matheus> sethk, and I have problem in mixer, I belive that is the cards names that is the sabe
<rsk> Ribs: sudo apt-get install amsn
<CVirus> how come fsck takes 1 second on a 45Gb partition ?
<rsk> Riaal: *
<bburns> soundray, i think i fixed it, one moment
<matheus> sethk, the same
<soundray> CVirus: the wonders of journalling filesystems ;)
<sethk> matheus, usually the mixer will work with a symlink
<CVirus> soundray: I want to perform a full scan
<compotatoj> CVirus, linux is just really good like that.
<CVirus> soundray: for bad sectors
<Riaal> rsk, =
<Riaal> ?
<sethk> matheus, do you know what name the mixer is using?
<rsk> Riaal: sudo apt-get install amsn
<matheus> sethk, but the problem is card:0 (Ensoniq PCI), card:1 (Ensoniq PCI)
<sethk> matheus, it isn't true that two instances of a piece of hardware have the same name.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b EpP!*@c-67-182-*.hsd1.ut.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<mjr> CVirus, -fc
<fk6> hi
<void^> CVirus: or use badblocks
<sethk> matheus, that's usually not the  name that matters
<Riaal> rsk,  dosent work, still got "old version"
<fk6> i am here...because i have a debian/ubuntu problem, guess what ;)
<mjr> CVirus, or -fcc for read-write-testing
<rsk> Riaal: what is the old version?
<sethk> matheus, usually the important name is /dev/XXXX
<fk6> it's about apt-get and unauthenticated packages
<soundray> CVirus: be careful, there is a variant that works destructively. Back up your data first.
<matheus> sethk, I know
<CVirus> whats -fc ?
<fk6> i have been looking now for 4h and not found what it is
<Riaal> rsk,  I really dont care about the version, I just want to see the avatar (witch I don't) I got 0.94
<matheus> sethk. all works fine.. but the only problem is in the mixer
<CVirus> got it
<skroll> anyone here use aiglx without the compiz effects?  does aiglx have any effect on plain metacity/
<rsk> Riaal: are you running dapper?
<sethk> matheus, which mixer ?
<fk6> the IGN in apt-get update, means, that it couldn't connect to the server in the repository?
<matheus> sethk, gnome volume control
<frandavid100> hi
<Herbal> is there a repo for kiba dock?
<fk6> i cannot get a specific package, everybody else seems fine getting it, dunno why, so please help :)
<sethk> I'm using kde so I can't trace that here.
<Riaal> rsk, no, breezer, whats the difference? is it hard/risky to change?
<matheus> sethk, I belive that the problem is the name of driver is the same
<matheus> sethk, for both cards
<rsk> Riaal: you get older packages for breezy than dapper
<rsk> Riaal: thats why
<rsk> read the output if !upgrade
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rpedro> fk6: if you have problems getting some packages with apt-get , maybe try configuring another repository or even the main ubuntu repositories, hopefully it will fix that
<sethk> matheus, I understand what you are saying, but I'm not sure that it is relevant.  I don't know how the gnome mixer converts that string to a sound device.
<Riaal> rsk, is it hard or risky?
<sethk> matheus, I would trace it, but I don't have it here as I run kde.
<stiv2k> why don't any of the weather desklets work that come in the gdesklets package?
<fk6> i can get packages. i just can't get this one, as it is unauthenticated
<fk6> doesn't have a gpg sig
<DBO> EpP, say something please =)
<rsk> Riaal: i cant answear that, never upgraded
<rpedro> fk6: you can still install, no?
<Riaal> Anyone? Why can i have a avatar in aMSN 0.94 but i can't se anyone elses?
<rsk> Riaal: upgrade to dapper.
<matheus> sethk, whats the name of mixer in kde?
<EpP> DBO, hi
<Herbal> does anyone know of a Repo for Kiba dock?
<DBO> EpP, ok thanks
<matheus> sethk, I'll try to install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<doomsdayhackers> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<fk6> rpedro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!evan@c-67-182-*.hsd1.ut.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<fk6> rpedro: yes i can install, but the stupid thing from that page above
<rpedro> fk6: it is probably from a extra repository you added , you will need to import the gpg key
<tuxvix> hello everyone :)
<compotatoj> lol that was funny
<HellDragon> hey tuxvix
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!doug@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<compotatoj> what was that doomsday thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tuxvix> Does anyone know if knot1 is stable to use for daily uses?
<fk6> rpedro: i get this here: root@leonfuenf:/etc/apt# apt-get  --allow-unauthenticated -f update
<fk6> Ign http://blognux.free.fr unstable Release.gpg
<cdubya> anyone have any warnings on laptops to stay away from when considering a new lower-end purchase?
<HellDragon> brb
<[b] urk> how do i start emacs in terminal mode? (not x)?
<fk6> rpedro: i can't find the gpg key
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h51n5c1o1100.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rpedro> fk6: don't paste here
<Warbo> Anyone know how I can just get a list of what enlightenment needs to be built, since apt-get build-dep doesn't work?
<Kyral_Laptop> [b] urk: emacs -nw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-228-126.try.wideopenwest.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fk6> rpedro: and the --allow-unauthenticated apt-get setting also doesn't help
<[b] urk> Kyral_Laptop, thx
<cdubya> I'm looking for something that is on the low end financially that will handle dapper and not give me too much headache as far as hardware issues......any thoughts?
<fk6> rpedro: sorry
<tuxvix> Knot 1 >>> Stable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-189-240-45.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<matheus> sethk, I have xfce in my system, I'll try with xfce mixer
<rpedro> fk6: you mean apt-get doesn't give you an option to install anyway
<robmoore518> May I ask a question about installation that I can't seem to find an answer to on the website?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-48-204-116.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<cdubya> robmoore518, just ask :)
<rpedro> fk6: if it's the gpg key, it usually does
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fk6> rpedro: well the optoin doesn't work, as described in man, which is why i am wondering whether there is something else i can do, and i couldn't find a gpg key for that guy on the webpage nor anywhere in the ubuntuforums
<fk6> rpedro: well what else does IGN mean?
<karihre> anyone that I can chat to about building ubuntu cluster ?
<sethk> matheus, ok
<rpedro> fk6: hmm
<sethk> matheus, you can try alsamixer also
<fk6> rpedro: i thought hit means, uptodate, get retrieve new packages, ign sig doesn't match i ignore it for security reasons
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* skroll was kicked off #ubuntu by DBO (DBO)
* hume was kicked off #ubuntu by DBO (DBO)
<robmoore518> Ok, I have the latest version of the dapper iso. I booted to it, I get the splash screen, I choose install, and it goes through the motions, but then it gets to a certain point and all I have is a cursor and a black screen.
<cunali> Hello everyone. I was attempting to boot ubuntu from a live CD, to see if it'd work on my computer, but when it boots up the GUI it just freezes. I have an AMD64 but am running the x86 CD, would that possibly be the problem? An AMD64 should be able to run the x86 version as well shouldn't it?
<robmoore518> It never loads the graphic interface.
<robmoore518> looks like cunali and I are hitting the same wall
* anzio_ was kicked off #ubuntu by DBO (DBO)
<robmoore518> I'm using a P4 1.8 gHz
* joubert was kicked off #ubuntu by DBO (DBO)
<cunali> hehe yes robmoore518, though mine seems to progress a stage or two beyond yours before freezing :(
<DBO> ok that takes care of that
<karihre> the x86 disc could be problematic with amd64
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Is there a way of finding out what apt-get build-dep packagename would try to install? I need a list of packages to get myself, since build-dep enlightenment is broken
<fk6> rpedro: that's what i have been doing for the past 4h :)
<manopulus> question - what software i can use for webcam?
<Warbo> !info camorama
<ubotu> camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 768 kB
<manopulus> thank you
<cunali> karihre: hmmm okie. I just started the download for the 64bit version now, still 20 minutes left though :( Will see how it goes I suppose
<rpedro> fk6: looking at the repository through firefox, the layout seems a little strange... I will try it myself , one sec.
<fk6> rpedro: what happens if you add that repo to sources.list on your machine and do an apt-get update?
<karihre> cunali: I suppose : )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d14-69-228-126.try.wideopenwest.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cunali> ^_^
<TimeKiller> Has anyone had much experience using Awstats on a massive dynamic virtual host?
<matheus> sethk, thank you... works with alsamixer
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<madc> has anyone observed an error with firefox/folck (any gecko based browser) locking the system up when viewing png's?
<fk6> madc: can you reproduce it?
<pookey> hey all, what's current release? dapper or brezzy? or... are they not differnt release names ?
<madc> absolutly
<fk6> pookey: dapper
<madc> I've tried strace
<chemikal> dapper
<Warbo> Dapper is current stable. Breezy is still supported
<rpedro> fk6: it shows 'IGN' in front of that server , but I think that is normal...
<rsk> pookey: dapper is current stable release
<madc> but it doesnt write the output file until its ended
<fk6> madc: url?
<crazy_penguin> could someone tell how to setup glx in Xorg? i have a riva tnt2 video card. i tried the nvidia-glx-config enable command but it doesn't work
<madc> any png.
<pookey> rsk : fk6 > Thanks, brezzy is former?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b michael003!*@dsl-165-*.telkomadsl.co.za!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<madc> specifcly
<madc> when you try to view a png in a new tab.
<rsk> jup
<acuster> hey all, is there a way to force a wget command to work over a particular interface ppp0 instead of eth1?
<fk6> madc: any strange plugins?
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: You would need nvidia-glx-legacy if anything is going to work
<acuster> or any arbitrary program?
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: i installed it
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: OK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fk6> rpedro: i am SO stupid :(
<madc> fk6, I uninstalled all the plugins... disabled javascript...etc
<rpedro> fk6: it works for me , it just shows this confirmation : 'Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y'
<pookey> rsk : fk6 > Thanks agian :)
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: Doesn't that command just change the device driver in xorg.conf to nvidia? If so just run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do it manually
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!michael0@dsl-165-*.telkomadsl.co.za!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<madc> tried ssh into the machine and redirecting strace to that vtty, but as soon as it starts to view the png it locks, including my remote shell
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: but the script is trying to use the nvidia driver instead of nv and  doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fk6> rpedro: would you believe it, i tried for 4h to get the ign away, as i had the problem withanother repo which seemingly must have been unreachable....and gave kind of the same error later...but yes here it is in aptitude. thx rpedro
<robmoore518> any idea why gnome won't load during installation of dapper on a p4 that is sucessfully running warty?
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: when i use the nvidia driver the X server crashes
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: nv driver is Free Software and has no 3D. nvidia is the 3D driver
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: saying that he can't load some kernel module. i installled the restricted modules also
<fk6> madc: locks your remote screen? that sure is strange. have you tried the mozilla ppl on there irc server?
<madc> not yet, though thats my next stop.  It seems to hard lock the entire machine, goes dead on the network..etc
<mcphail> madc: no such problem here
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: if "sudo modprobe nvidia" gives an error message, then something is wrong
<madc> IM on another identical machine rite now without the issue
<crazy_penguin> warbo: one sec it have to look
<madc> I might try uninstalling and reinstalling firefox
<fk6> madc: are the binaries the same?
<madc> Id imagine its a problem with the png rendering library
<madc> fk6, yes.
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: no error
<fk6> madc: what is the url?
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: i will be back
<[Jessica] > hey.
<[Jessica] > I need some help.
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: i got an ideea
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: Then X should work (if it fails after a reboot then add nvidia to /etc/modules)
<mcphail> madc: i did occasionally have problems with my old laptop, firefox, ndiswrapper and the binary ati driver.
<amarillion> Ever seen this error message: "Your audio capture settings are invalid, please correct them in the multimedia settings" when opening the sound recorder?
<madc> treycopeland.http://www.wku.edu/~trey.copeland/linux_shot.png
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: i think that perhaps he doesn't load the module
<[Jessica] > I've got windows on my primary master, and ubuntu on my primary slave.
<cowmilk> how do i do a quick search of all the pdf files i have in my hard drive
<madc> thats where it first happened, I then noticed any png would do it.
<[Jessica] > I really don't need a boot menu because I have the primary slave set as the first drive in my bios
<fk6> madc: identical distributions?
<amarillion> If you have an idea how I can troubleshoot that please let me know
<[Jessica] > so if I want windows I can use my BIOS boot menu
<[Jessica] > but
<madc> mcphail I use wlan_ng , and the Xorg ati driver
<[Jessica] > when I try to boot ubuntu, grub gives me error 15
<[Jessica] > any ideas?
<madc> fg6, identical distro, hardware
<Warbo> I hate GRUB error codes. I have no idea what they mean
<amarillion> Jessica, have you googled for it? I've had problems with grub error code 11 once :) and google helped out
<fk6> madc: that png looks normal, are the libpng binaries the same?
<madc> they are exactly the same
<ingvildr> [Jessica] :  Error 15 means that grub is looking for a file and can't find it.
<fk6> madc: any other crashes with this machine?
<TimeKiller> Little known GRUB error code 20042363 = You need to drink more milk.
<madc> Im going to remove and reinstlal firefox, then try again
<POVaddct> apt-get moo
<Luke> is there a way to make ntfs read and write without recompiling the kernel?
<speedwank> evening
<goga> hi, i 've been using anjuta for a week now and yesterday when i tried to open it, it crashed.Since then i cant open it and when i try to it prints (in terminal) the error :(anjuta:10117): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed) e.t.c. .....can anybody knows whats going on?? thanx
<madc> Luke: captive-ntfs
<mcphail> madc: anything in the logs?
<madc> though it is a commercial solution
<madc> mcmillen unfourtunatly not
<azureal> hi; are there any aterm users that have managed to control weird character encoding errors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<madc> err mcphail no :p
<Luke> madc: its not free>
<mcphail> :)
<Luke> ?
<madc> Luke, no.
<Luke> madc: ok thanks
<cdubya> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb Kill_X!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops *!Kill_X@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<mcphail> madc: have you checked your RAM etc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cdubya> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<fk6> madc: why should reinstalling ff help?
<Luke> madc: is there any other way in ubuntu to write to ntfs without recompiling the kernel?
<madc> Luke not to my knowledge
<speedwank> can anyone help me with getting sound back working on dapper? it was working, then I hibernated the machine and since then I can't get sound - despite restarts of gnome and the w/s
<ljlolel> so, I have an external usb hard drive
<ljlolel> I plugged itin
<madc> fk6, possibly something has become corrupted, its my first course of action
<fk6> madc: save the ff dir, reinstall and in case diff
<KenSentMe> When i use Terminal Server Client for a vnc connection, most of the times i can scroll once, but then scrolling (sliding the window to the left) doesn't work anymore. Do others have that problem
<Luke> madc: thanks
<ljlolel> I can see it at /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<ljlolel> but How do imake ubuntu detect it?
<madc> fk6, yes already moved it to to a diff
<ljlolel> also, how do i format the harddrive?
<fk6> madc: i guess the .user dirs are also the same?
<madc> fk6, absolutly
<madc> this is a standard image
<wildman> hello
<linuxgoober> how do i unmount a device if it says its busy. konqueror is closed and xterm is not in that directory
<fk6> madc: neutrinos....
<asdfjkl> does anyone use motion to save images to an ftp server?
<wildman> I want to get rid of the "beep" made when there's more than one possible completion for bash's tab completion, how do I do it?
<ljlolel> so, i have an external usb harddrive, i plugged it in -- I can see it at /dev/bus/usb/001/003, but how do I make ubuntu mount it?
<warlock\wrk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wildman> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Chetic> What's the equivalent of "copy /b" in windows?
<POVaddct> ljlolel: it should appear in /proc/partitions
<mcphail> ljlolel: it doesn't get assigned a nicer name like "/dev/sdx"?
<madc> well a reinstall with no plugins, java, flash still locksup
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<madc> meh, IM just going to reimage the drive
<azureal> ljlolel, what does "tail /var/log/messages" tell you
<wildman> Chetic, did you try "dd" ?
<goga>  hi, i 've been using anjuta for a week now and yesterday when i tried to open it, it crashed.Since then i cant open it and when i try to it prints (in terminal) the error :(anjuta:10117): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed) e.t.c. .....does anybody knows whats going on?? thanx
<POVaddct> Chetic: you don't need something like /b. cp is always binary.
<goochy> can anyone recommend a VNC prog for Ubuntu?
<madc> goochy : gnome-rdp
<Chetic> wildman, nope
* fk6 madc try without java and flash
<mcphail> madc: have you checked your ram? Firefox is noted to have memory leaks aplenty, and may be putting your system under a bit of strain
<amarillion> wildman: you can do that with setterm
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<madc> mcphail I actrualy ran memtest86
<amarillion> but I don't know the exact option
<amarillion> try man setterm
<wildman> amarillion, will check it thx. Do you know where is that thing set? system-wide? on which config file?
<fk6> madc: then you would also have other crashes....and not necessarily reproducable with only the png...
<madc> now if I couldny learn to type ;)
<speedwank> can anyone help me with getting sound back working on dapper? it was working, then I hibernated the machine and since then I can't get sound - despite restarts of gnome and the w/s
<XiXaQ> Hello everyone. Ubuntu 6.06.1, is that a cd update?
<mcphail> fk6: agreed, but worth checking (and he has)
<amarillion> You can try adding it to your .bashrc
<fk6> madc: have you tried without flash/java?
<citizen> @XiXaQ what do you mean?
<madc> fk6, yes when I revinstalled ff
<asdfjkl> does anyone use motion to save images to an ftp server?
<XiXaQ> speedwank: sounds like something is using the sound interface? Perhaps if you look at running processes, you can kill one?
<ljlolel> usb hard drive: It looks like it found it, under sdb, but it didn't make a /dev/sdb, I think because the drive isn't formatted.... It's a brand new drive, how do I format it?
<madc> vanilla firefox from the ubuntu repos
<mcphail> madc: have you tried firefox from the mozilla site?
<XiXaQ> citizen: the version named Ubuntu 6.06.1 ... What's that?
<KenSentMe> XiXaQ: it's ubuntu with all the updates installed, so if you've updated you packages you have 6.06.1
<speedwank> XiXaQ: an idea for sure, thanks for the suggestion
<amarillion> Coud somebody help me figure out why my mic isn't recording sound? If I can't figure this out I'll have to reboot in windows and I really hate windows :)
<fk6> madc: right, you can't even ssh to the machine anymore, when she locks up?
<ljlolel> usb harddrive: it says attached scsi: unknown partition table
<madc> mcphail not yet, Im going to reimage the drive and see what happens, it was fine for a few weeks then started this morning
<madc> fk6, correct, its a hard lock
<h8tred> anyone have a fix or answer to why firefox keeps freezing on flash sites?
<POVaddct> ljlolel: it should be preformatted with fat32. are you sure only /dev/sdb is shown in /proc/partitions?
<fk6> lilbit: try fdisk /dev/sdb
<ljlolel> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<ljlolel> in resposne to fdisk
<crazy_penguin> Warbo: i tried it. modprobe nvidia doesn't give me any error, but if i use the nvidia driver in xorg the server crashes and gives me the following error: "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<lilbit> fk6, to do what?
<fk6> ljlolel: it's a partitioning tool, you have to setup the partition
<kjm> i'm having trouble configuring my sound device.  Audio works fine.  Volume/mixer does not change the volume.  Anyone can help?
<lilbit> I dont want to format my computer?
<ljlolel> fk6, cool
<fk6> ljlolel: or have you ever used it before? not that we repartition something that doesn't need to
<ljlolel> fk6, do i make an extended or primary partitoin?
<mcphail> crazy_penguin: have you installed linux resticted modules?
<mcphail> *restricted
<crazy_penguin> mcphail: yes
<ljlolel> fk6, I've done some debian installs with partitioning, but not a lot
<fk6> lilbit: sorry, was a nick typo, wanted ljlolel
<crazy_penguin> mcphail: i followed the wiki ad litteram
<fk6> ljlolel: is there anything on the disk or is it new?
<ljlolel> brand new
<lilbit> fk6, I know, I was just kidding around
<JonasCJ> Can anyone assist me on a GRUB error?
<fk6> ljlolel: then partition it with eg fdisk
<fk6> lilbit: baeh ;)
<ljlolel> fk6, what is eg fdisk?
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<fk6> ljlolel: fdisk is a tool with which you partition a harddisk
<JonasCJ> fdisk is a utility to create partitions on a hdd
<JonasCJ> :)
<fk6> ljlolel: try fdisk /dev/sdb
<ljlolel> fk6, okay, so i make a fat32 partition, is that an extended or primary type partition?
<wildman> bye ppl
<fk6> ljlolel: then type p, that should show you the current partition table
<azureal> ljlolel, by "eg" he meant "e.g." --> for example
<ljlolel> fk6, I think i'll make two partitions, half each
<fk6> ljlolel: you need at least one primary
<ubuntu_> It seems as the ubuntu livecd cant find my awe32-soundcard
<ljlolel> azureal, thanks,heh, wasnt sure
<fk6> ljlolel: what file system?
<goga> hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. any help?
<ljlolel> okay, i'm going to make two 160GB primary fat32 partitions
<h8tred> can someone help me, i have no idea what is causing my problem
<ljlolel> I want to share this with a windows system
<fk6> ljlolel: fine, use n then primary and then answer the "how much space" question with 160G
<kjm> h8trd - would help if you described the problem.  Then people would be in a better position to know if they can help.
<on1009> hi everybody
<JonasCJ> Any one who would help me avoid GRUB error 18?
<ljlolel> fk6, azureal thanks everybody!
<mcphail> Can you make fat32 partitions that large???
<iron[linux] > bye
<azureal> heh, i barely did anything, but np =)
<tamale> can someone help me get sound working in dapper?  I can hear when I tap my microphone but that's it.. nothing else is playing
<on1009> can someone give me a quick hint where the OO-printer-setup is in dapper-drake?
<fk6> mcphail: afaik yes, otherwise he'll see an error later on. but yes, pretty sure
<azureal> unless you took my suggestion to tail /var/log/messages
<goga> hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. any help please??
<h8tred> kjm: i did, but anyways, firefox keeps crashing on certain flash sites
<kjm> on1009 - if you set up printers in System->Administration->Printers - they should be available to openoffice
<mcphail> fk6: i vaguely recall the winXP installer telling me i couldn't make one larger than about 30-40G
<ljlolel> fk6, azureal what is the difference between FAT32 and FAT32(LBA)
<jbirdAngel_> Hello im having some technical difficuluties, 1) when i start ubuntu it says /dev/hda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced, then it tries to scan it and ends up failing the scan and one thing i saw it say was !/2% non -contiguous, but not sure what else it said or what to look for, second i have 7 updates that i am trying to download cupsys gnome-games stuff that it fails to download?
<fblade> hey guys i need help accessing my windows partition through dapper! can any1 help? i try and click on it through places>computer>97.7gb volume, but i get an error "mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1"
<kjm> h8tred - what is in common with the sites that are causing firefox to crash?
<willy> how can i get web cam working in 6.06 lts
<h8tred> i tried the arts fix, but it won't install, gives me this error - E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<h8tred> kjm: www.rocktron.com
<goga>  hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. any help please??
<citizen> tamale: go to volume control
<rope> Hi
<kjm> Well then - what part of "Couldn't find package. . ." is hard to understand.
<harisund> Really, how much of a performance gain does one obtain using a 64bit OS compared to a 32bit one
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: non-contiguous just means fragmented. 1.2% fragmentation is prefectly acceptable. Are you sure it doesn't ask you to run fsck manually?
<kjm> You need flash.
<rope> hi
<rope> ?
<mcphail> harisund: just enough to make 64bit tempting
<fk6> ljlolel: lba=large block array, though i think you should be fine with type b
<ljlolel> k
<goga>  hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. can anybody help please ?? i have a deadline until tomorrow
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know a other good vnc client then the standard one in Ubuntu?
<fblade> hey guys i need help accessing my windows partition through dapper! can any1 help? i try and click on it through places>computer>97.7gb volume, but i get an error "mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1"
<on1009> kjm nope sry that doesnt work for me: the printer is setup correctly and printing from gimp and evolution but in OO i only have GenericPrinter entry and i remember from debian that there was a special OO-printer-setup to add printers to the config of OO
<citizen> tamale: run "gnome-volume-control"
<h8tred> kjm: i do, i just installed it from the flash site, flash loads and works fine, but freezes on that site, i was trying to use the fix on the forum, which now doesn't seem to be loading, but it said to do - sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla arts
<wizard> I want to make the super/meta/windows-logo key bring up the run application dialog.  How do I do this?
<kjm> h8trd : look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405  - Automatix should set everything up that you need.
<tamale> citizen:  What am I looking for in it?
<harisund> mcphail :( that's real bad.. I was wondering somebody would say "not so much" and I wouldn't feel guilty about the fact that I am not able to get my wireless LAN card working on that (BCM 4318)
<mcphail> wizard: from gconf-editor
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo: no im not sure, im not sure what else it said, i just know it keeps failing, my problems are more than this, i have been using windows (thats not the problem lol i dont think ;) )  but my computer screen has been going black and then i cant get it back, and holding down the power button (this is a laptop) wont work to restart the comp, so i have to unhook the battery and the AC power, , and then it doesnt always come
<jbirdAngel_>  back up, but sometimes it does, last time i was trying to load windows and its really slow, could the problems with the screen going black and the powerbutton not working and its not starting relate to harddrive problems? or any ideas?
<wizard> mcphail, thankyou.
<josh> automatix...? i thought there was a big issue with security and using that?
<fk6> fblade: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mcphail> harisund: the problems of 64 bit outweigh the benefits in my book
<kjm> on1009 - hmmmm.  I'll look around my box to see if I can help.
<djk_> could someone paste his grub.conf?
<citizen> tamale: go to the capture tab
<rope> Hi.. how do i restart X ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kjm> josh - I have run it.  Haven't had a problem at all.
<on1009> kjm cool
<fblade> fk6 yeah then what?
<KenSentMe> rope: ctrl-alt-backspace
<kjm> rope - restart X - CRTL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<fk6> fblade: then edit the line for /dev/hda1 and make out of the defaults a defaults,users
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: That sounds pretty bad. Is hda3 your root (/) partition?
<harisund> mcphail hmm.. do you know perhaps where I could get 64bit drivers? Or could I make my wireless card work under a 32bit chroot using ndiswrapper and Windows drivers?
<rope> Thanks! =)
<fk6> fblade: that should fix it, i think, i still mount manually....
<tamale> citizen:  Ok
<robert_> is there something which can play flv video and audio under *nix?
<mcphail> harisund: you wont get _drivers_ working in a chroot. Your kernel remains 64 bit.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jumbers!*@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Warbo> robert_: Mplayer
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo:  i dont really know the answer to that question, i have 3 partitions, 1st has windows, 2nd has storage space to share between windows and linux, 3rd has ubuntu
<citizen> tamale if it is not there, go to edit, prefernces, and enable "Line-In" "CD" "Microphone" and "Capture"
<josh> yeah ive ran it too... but i heard back when breezy was the most recent, on the ubuntu forums it was saying not to use it due to security issues
<skroll> is there an improvement to regular metacity when using aiglx?  even if you're not using the silly eyecandy?
<harisund> mcphail aaaa I was afraid of that. Oh well, looks like I will wait till I am able to buy a 64bit desktop
<tamale> citzen: They're all enabled
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: Sounds like hda3 is / then (just that if it wasn't, you could unmount it and check it manually)
<mcphail> harisund: you could buy a new nic...
<fk6> ljlolel: still enjoying fdisk? then w and q it and start mfks -t vfat /dev/sdb1 and mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb2
<kjm> on1009 - I installed my printer through the printer admin package, and it is automagically available to oOo.   Is it a local or network printer?
<on1009> its local kjm
<h8tred> kjm: but i have flash installed already, and it works, just not on that site
<ljlolel> how do I tell fdisk to add a new FAT32 partition, I do `n b`, but it doesn't work
<goga> hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. any ideas of whats going on?
<ljlolel> it adds a type  83 (linux) partition
<harisund> mcphail oh yeah didn't think of that :) .. let's see.. so do you have any suggestions for external (PCMCIA perhaps, or USB) wireless NICs that have native 64bit support under Linux (Particularly Ubuntu)>
<h8tred> can anyone go to that site and see if it freezes?
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo: okay im not sure, in the thing it said /dev/hda3 when checking it for errors that failed
<fk6> ljlolel: so you have created the first one?
<kjm> h8trd : Then try reinstalling firefox, or rm ~/.firefox
<JonasCJ> Anyone who would help me get around GRUB Error 18?
<citizen> tamale: click the speaker icon under "Microphone"
<fk6> ljlolel: then type again n and make the second primary 160gb partition
<kjm> on1009 - beyond me to know what's wrong then.  Sorry.
<ljlolel> fk6, no, the first what? Ican only make linux partitions, but I want fat32
<on1009> ok thx
<mcphail> harisund: no experience, i'm afraid. You'd imagine the opensource drivers (such as ralink) would compile under 64bit
<citizen> there should be a red "X" on it now
<ljlolel> fk6, where do I type 'b' to tell it to use fat32?
<fk6> type t
<searayman> hello!!!!
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: Yes, but / must be checked automatically at boot, whilst anything else can be checked manully whenever you want
<fk6> ljlolel: type t and then 1
<harisund> also I have another question in general. What are the implications of compiling a custom kernel from kernel.org? Will Ubuntu or the installed apps break in anyway if I compile a new kernel? Where will I get the linux-restricted-modules and linux-kernel-headers package for a kernel I compile manually??
<ljlolel> fk6, oooh, system id means type? thats weird
<fk6> and then change the partition type to b
<searayman> is there any good eye candy for us non nvidia/ati users?
<harisund> thanks for your suggestions mcphail
<mcphail> harisund: good luck
<tamale> citizen, turn it off?
<citizen> yes
<Warbo> searayman: Enlightenment, gdesklets, composite, adesklets, loads
<goga> hey everyone ....anjuta and monodevelop crash when i attempt to open ....the error output is : (anjuta:10471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed ).e.t.c.. any ideas of whats going on?
<tamale> ok off
<citizen> tamale, now tap your mic
<tamale> yah nothin
<kjm> My mixer/volume controls do not lower the volume of my default soundcard . . I have 2 installed, but the default is set to my m-audio pci card .....get cd's / mp3's etc. play fine.  Just cant turn them down within GNome.  anyone know how to fix?
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo: okay any suggestions?
<searayman> war whast composite, i thought u needed xgl for that?
<fblade> fk6 i know get couldn't mount device '/dev/hda1': permission denied mount failed
<foxjwill> hey, does anyone know anything about uvcvideo?
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: Not that I can think of sorry :(
<bob007> hey.  is it possible that the g++ is not installed on my ubuntu 5.10??
<citizen> tamale: now you said you have no sound for music and stuff, right?
<searayman> Warbo:  whast composite, i thought u needed xgl for that?
<mcphail> bob007: it isn't installed by default
<fk6> searayman: there are plenty of desktop backgrounds avail on the inet, yes...scnr:)
<Warbo> searayman: XGL provides composite, but so does xcompmgr
<tamale> citizen: yup, no sound
<Warbo> !info xcompmgr
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<mcphail> bob007: install "build-essential"
<Phoul> Hello
<tamale> citizen: I'm in the "sound preferences"  trying to play back the logoff / login sounds
<citizen> tamale: go to the playback tab
<Phoul> Im trying to play a dvd i just bought on my computer and not a single player will let me
<Phoul> am i missing something?
<foxjwill> Can someone help me with uvcvideo?
<misieq> where can i get floppy images for ubuntu to boot a cd?
<Warbo> !dvd > Phoul
<searayman> Warbo:  so what exactly dose composite do, for eye cany
<bob007> ok. i'll try mom
<kjm> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tamale> citizen: I have master mono, pcm both turned all the way up
<tamale> non muted
<Warbo> searayman: Gives proper translucent widnows and shadows
<ljlolel> fk6, i did `w`, it looked liek it worked, except for this; The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<Warbo> searayman: They don't wobble though
<searayman> Warbo:  where can i get that?
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo: okay thanks is this a palce to look for help or do i need to go to a service shop
<citizen> tamale: go to edit, prefs and enable "Master" and "PC Speaker"
<paulb> heyall
<foxjwill> Can someone help me with my webcam?
<paulb> anyone know off-hand if 6.06 has Dual Core support for Intel ?
<citizen> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fk6> ljlolel: hmmm try formatting /dev/sdb1 as described before
<ljlolel> fk6, did that, only sdb is there
<ljlolel> fk6, and I can see the two partitions
<Warbo> searayman: Install the package "xcompmgr" and add a section to the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf which says (I will use : for new line)   Section "Extensions":     Option "Composite" "enable":EndSection
<ljlolel> fk6, i'm gonig to disconnect then reconnect
<helfrez> whats with these latest ubuntu kernels, lotta lockups, I keep rolling newest, only to have to roll back
<helfrez> anyone running a stco 2.6.17 to know if its any better?
<Warbo> jbirdAngel_: Try in here. You may get redirected to #hardware if it is REALLY serious
<eyequeue> helfrez, did you read the info about them
<Eleaf> Is it possible to specify an xserver to use with Xnest?
<citizen> tamale: now make sure PC Speaker and Master are up
<Eleaf> like xorg,
<jbirdAngel_> Warbo: okay thanks
<misieq> where can i get floppy images for ubuntu to boot a cd?
<fk6> fblade: can you mount it manually?
<eyequeue> helfrez, they are said to be intentionally difficult to install, so that people will only use them if they have a specific need
<Warbo> misieq: Check the "Installation" section of help.ubuntu.com/community
<ljlolel> fk6, now i can see sdb1 and 2
<fblade> no
<tamale> citizen: master and pc speaker are already on
<fk6> ljlolel: ok then format them
<ljlolel> fk6, sweet, its going
<fk6> fblade: it is  fat partition?
<tamale> citizen: master is checked, but it's not in my list
<fblade> no a ntfs
<eyequeue> helfrez, dapper (this channel) supports 2.6.15
<fk6> fblade: where do you want to mount it to?
<eyequeue> helfrez, do you have a specific need for something other than that?
<ljlolel> fk6, hm, how long will this take
<Eleaf> so it's impossible to specify "Xorg" as the server to use with Xnest????
<fk6> ljlolel: not long
<citizen> tamale: are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<tamale> desktop
<tamale> msi motherboard
<tamale> onboard audio
<tamale> it worked fine before i installed skype
<fblade> media/hda1
<skroll> Has anyone managed to get around the compiz window manager slowing down Open Office redraws or scrolling in firefox?
<tamale> but skype isn't running right now
<fk6> fblade: try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(the device name) /media/hda1
<harisund> also I have another question in general. What are the implications of compiling a custom kernel from kernel.org? Will Ubuntu or the installed apps break in anyway if I compile a new kernel? Where will I get the linux-restricted-modules and linux-kernel-headers package for a kernel I compile manually??
<robert_> Warbo: try again.
<ljlolel> harisund, you get the source of all the headers and compile then with yoru kernel
<searayman> Warbo: do i put all that stuff after the line that says,  EndSection
<helfrez> eyequeue, yes -n00bietag...just more of a general question to peopel who have rolled their own...latest string of kernels arent as stable as i would have expected dats all
<fk6> harisund: well, might be that some devices are not recognized...if you really screw up, your system could not boot anymore....
<fblade> i get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<Warbo> searayman: Just put it at the bottom, it is a new section (3 lines long)
<harisund> ljlolel ok thanks for that confirmation. What about the restricted modules section?
<searayman> k
<ljlolel> well, if your system doesn't boot, you can just switch to an older kernel
<fk6> fblade: but can you mount it?
<harisund> fk6 some devices? What could the reason be for that?
<searayman> Warbo:  than save it?
<citizen> tamale: run gstreamer-properties
<eyequeue> helfrez, there's a reason things are packaged together into releases, such as dapper :)
<Warbo> searayman: Yes, then restart X
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<searayman> Warbo:  what do u mean restart x?
<fblade> its created a folder in media folder called hda1
<Warbo> searayman: Press ctrl-alt-backspace
<tamale> ok
<Warbo> (after saving your work!)
<fk6> harisund: that you forgot some drivers, but as ljlolel already said, if you keep an older kernel handy, or in the menu.lst in grub, then you can boot to that in case things don't work out
<Warbo> oops
<tamale> citizen: it's on autodetect
<fk6> fblade: sudo ls /media/hda1
<citizen> tamale: now try ALSA
<citizen> and press Test
<citizen> you should hear a beep
<tamale> citizen: i hear nothing
<ljlolel> i hear a beep!?
<harisund> thanks fk6 and ljlolel .. I am going to try and compile a new kernel now.
<ljlolel> good luck
<citizen> tamale: try OSS
<tamale> nope
<fk6> harisund: enjoy :)
<knapper> Does anyone know why some people using Soulseek cannot join my chat (im using nicotine), but others can?
<citizen> ESD?
<helfrez> eyequeue, i think ur missing the point if the question lol no matter got a confirmation from someone already
<fblade> i get all my windows files and folders
<tamale> nope
<tamale> nothin
<tamale> i tried different combinations too
<citizen> ok
<ljlolel> is there any way I can screw up the harddrive permanently?
<fk6> fblade: ok so you can mount it
<citizen> now go to the panel, and right click, and do "Add to Panel"
<tamale> k
<tamale> there
<fblade> fk6: what shall i do now
<fk6> ljlolel: unlikely, rumors in the old days...but i don't know of a way...you can screw with some controlers, but not with ordinary tools. might be low-level formatting gives it some rucus
<citizen> in Sys and Hrdwr, click VOlume Control, and click add
<tamale> done
<tamale> it looks just like the volume control i already have
<citizen> now find where it aded it, and click it
<harisund> fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper  <--- I find this instruction in the ATI BinaryDriverHowTo page. What is --buildpkg? In some packages I see checkinstall, in this I see 'fakeroot' and 'buildpkg' .. which one to use and when?
<citizen> is it all th way up?
<tamale> yup
<citizen> tamale: right click, and then to go preferences, on the volume control applet
<fk6> fblade: change the user to a users in your fstab, does the line there say ntfs?
<tamale> i see a list
<Warbo> Anyone know how I can add an entry to the sessions menu?
<tamale> and "select device"
<citizen> is there a dropdown menu?
<tamale> yup
<citizen> what options are there?
<citizen> and what is selected now
<ljlolel> fk6, azureal hey, it works!!!!
<azureal> yay
<eyequeue> helfrez, read this paragraph: No, these are not setup for APT, and never will be. The reason being -- at http://lwn.net/Articles/187762/
<ljlolel> fk6, azureal it mounts as usbdisk and usbdisk-1.. where is that in the command line?
<KenSentMe> Warbo: what sessions menu do you mean?
<Warbo> KenSentMe: GDM
<fk6> ljlolel:  what you mean?
<fk6> ljlolel: how to do that manually?
<robert_> is there some codec I need to view/listen to flv videos?
<ljlolel>   / media usb disk isee
<fk6> ljlolel: the dirs are in /media
<tamale> Intel ICH5 (Alsa mixer)        (selected)
<ljlolel> i can create a symlink
<tamale> VOIP Usb Phone                 (this is my skype usb box i would like to get to work)
<tamale> C-Media Electronics CMI9739 (OSS Mixer)
<ljlolel> cool, thanks!
<KenSentMe> Warbo: you mean the gnome applications menu?>
<tamale> citizen: I've tried all three
<Warbo> KenSentMe: GDM=GNOME Display Manager
<MetaMorfoziS> my friend wants to connect to the internet via wifi, what he need to workaround it?
<ljlolel> bye everyone
<azureal> lol cya
<Warbo> (the login screen)
<azureal> for me everything is in /mnt
<azureal> because i dont like the idea of /media
<citizen> tamale: try all of them with different settings from "gstreamer-properties"
<KenSentMe> Warbo: sorry, don't know then
<tamale> citizen: Ahh... ok
<fblade> fk6: sorry do you just mean change "user" to "users" sorry bit of a noob
<citizen> tamale: but i have to go, sorry
<tamale> citizen: Thanks man
<citizen> hope it works
<ljlolel> um, how do I make it safe to disconnect the usb hddrive?
<citizen> adios all
<tamale> me 2
<kjm> aha!  Ok.  The default sound card in System->Preferences always defaults to my onboard device.  If I change it to my PCI card, it will not "stick".  Anyone know where to alter things to set my default sounds device?
<mcphail> ljlolel: unmount it before unplugging
<helfrez> eyequeue, you have absolutely no idea what i was asking i dont think lol...i am well aware and versed at building my own kernels from source, many people have reported stability issues with the latest 2.6.15 kernels, and some peopel reported improvements rolling custom kernels using a make oldconfig with the new 2.6.17 series but recommend a fully patched 2.6.16-27
<azureal> ljlolel, usually through 'sudo umount /media/<path>'
<eyequeue> helfrez, sorry, better url: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000150.html
<SonicChao> I'm trying to get KDeviant to work, but it always says the command "qmake" is not found...it uses the Qt Widget Toolkit. How do I make QMake work?
<erik1397> wow theres only like 66 people in the #ubuntuforums channel
<[Jessica] > grrrr.
<[Jessica] > still error 15
<ljlolel> azureal, mcphail thanks, i'll make a button for that
<harisund> erik1397 I don't think there are as many people as here in that channel.. why?
<fk6> ljlolel: welcome
<mcphail> ljlolel: you can right-click the drive icon in gnome
<helfrez> eyequeue, moreso my question had nothing to do with those being packages for ubuntu, i can build my own debs when i need them, i was questioning the stability of 2.6.15-(24-26)
<fk6> fblade: i gotta leave, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f8b0daeea93a83cb965e9ca126881d10&t=223310&highlight=user+mount+hard+disk
<azureal> a button?
<eyequeue> helfrez, well, if using later than 2.6.15, i thin #ubuntu+1 is for edgy
<magneticubuntu> lo
<helfrez> mmwuauah nvrmind due just let it go
<azureal> what's your prob, flbade?
<ljlolel> mcphail, oic, thanks
<azureal> fblade*
<helfrez> eyequeue, ur still in the wrong ballpark lol
<[Jessica] > I'm still getting this grub error 15
<eyequeue> helfrez, this channel is dapper-and-earlier
<mikolan> I'm trying to modprobe hwmon but im getting "FATAL: Module hwmon not found." :|
<MetaMorfoziS> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harisund> Hello! What repo should I add for fuse and ntfs?
<magneticubuntu> Anyone running Mythtv on Ubuntu?
<harisund> I mean, ntfs-3g on Dapper? ??
<SonicChao> !kdeviant
<erik1397> harisund: prolly cause people don't know the forums channel exists or they think that the logical support channel would be just plain old #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeviant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<sethk> mikolan, then install the module
<ljlolel> bye foreal
<SonicChao> Hm....I'll see what ubotu can tell me =P
<harisund> erik1397 yeah of course... besides I don't generally see much of support going on in #ubuntu-forums .. mainly some offtopic banter
<pm> hi, how to make ubuntu look for libraries in non-typical places?
<byen> hey guys... what should I use for a Pentium 4- Mobile processor? 383 or a 686?
<magneticubuntu> pm: try automatix
<eyequeue> harisund, libfuse2 is in main
<mikolan> sethk: I can't find it in the repositories
<kjm> pm  : man apt
<magneticubuntu> 686
<eyequeue> !info libfuse2
<ubotu> libfuse2: Filesystem in USErspace library. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<SonicChao> Nope, it knows nothing....
<magneticubuntu> sethk: hi
<magneticubuntu> :P
<mcphail> pm: you mean when compiling/linking?
<sethk> mikolan, it's part of the kernel.  You may need to change the kernel config and build modules.
<sethk> magneticubuntu, hi
<pm> i mean the library is installed in /opt/local/lib but the system doesn't know about it
<mikolan> I see
<harisund> eyequeue:  is that all I need for running ntfs-3g? How do I get the actual software from? Or is it that after installing libfuse2 I can automatically start writing into NTFS partitions?
<SonicChao> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mikolan> Any guide on that? Bit of a noob =)
<SonicChao> Would libqt3-mt-dev let me use the command qmake?
<mcdonaldsguy> I have 2 sata cards in my system of different models (sil, 3ware).. the dapper installer gives /dev/sda=sil, and /dev/sdb=3ware, but after installing and booting, it swaps the assignments (/dev/sdb=3ware, /dev/sda=sil). Are there kernel boot parameters I can pass to force it to keep the original assignments?
<eyequeue> harisund, i didn't comment on ntfs because i have no exposure to such things
<harisund> hmmmm....ok ..
<mcphail> pm: man ldconfig
<sethk> mikolan, there are lots of kernel build howto's around.  check for one, check the wiki, not hard to find
<cephalopod> Is there a channel dedicated to Ubuntu built for PowerPC on Freenode?
<mcdonaldsguy> I'd rather not mess with my /etc/fstab file because I want the sil to always be the primary boot drive
<mikolan> ok
<eyequeue> harisund, other than the standard comment "ntfs writes are not safe" that everyone echos
<magneticubuntu> cephalopod, I wish I'm on PPC :)
<sethk> mcdonaldsguy, there is a way to rename the devices.  it's not a kernel argument, you do it in the startup scripts
<sethk> mcdonaldsguy, I have to look up the name of the utility that you use.
<magneticubuntu> but maybe
<bob007> i've downloaded "build-essential_11.3_i386.deb". how can i install it now?
<mcdonaldsguy> sethk: ok, cool.. so I'm wrong in thinking that it's the kernel that's assigning the device names?
<eyequeue> harisund, i use fuse with sshfs though and can say i love it :)
<cephalopod> magneticubuntu: I am too... There's a Deabian PPC channel.....
<Brokenstein> hi is there a separate channel for newbies?
<magneticubuntu> cephalopod, what is it please?
<[Jessica] > heloooo
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, this would be it :)
<sethk> mcdonaldsguy, no, I don't think you are wrong.  this utility is simply to allow you to override the kernel's naming algorithm
<pm> thanks
<[Jessica] > can you please help with grub error 15
<harisund> eyequeue the point is I really need to share files with the Windows partition and my dual booting machine.
<tamale> sethk:  Hello again :)   You know much about sound?  citizen was trying to help me but he had to go
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : grub error 15 indicates that a file is missing. either one of grub's own stage files or one of the files it should boot.
<sethk> mcdonaldsguy, the naming depends on the order of enumeration of the pci bus.
<mcphail> Brokenstein: newbies are welcome here
<sethk> tamale, I'll try, but not for a few minutes, I have to finish up a job I'm working on.
<eyequeue> harisund, some recommend a fat parition for that
<mcdonaldsguy> sethk: oh, but if the utility is on the sil drive, but the kernel thinks the 3ware drive is sda, wouldn't that be a problem?
<bob007> i've downloaded "build-essential_11.3_i386.deb". how can i install it now?
<Brokenstein> ok im just trying to figure out how to install a .bin.tar.z wasnt in synaptic and i dont know command
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : there should be more than just error 15. which file is missing?
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: what's the best way to fix this? I have windows on my primary master and ubuntu on my primary slave. I don't really NEED a boot manager because I'm using my  BIOS boot menu to choose what drive to boot from
<eyequeue> harisund, (or write to the authors of ntfs and ask them to open their specs? :)
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: no, I just get error 15
<magneticubuntu> cepaholod: i'm on this hardware: http://www.ppczone.org/
<JonasCJ> How do i partition my harddisk so i can avoid the GRUB error 18...? When I install Dapper Drake Server i can only se "Erase entire disk"?
<byen> anyone here with a Pentium4- M processor? can you guys tell me which kernel i can use? 386 or 686?
<mcdonaldsguy> bob007: "sudo dpkg -i build-essential_11.3_i386.deb"
<mcphail> [Jessica] : you still need a boot manager...
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me what this line does in a dial script?  'AT+CGDCONT=2,"IP","internet3.voicestream.com"'
<harisund> eyequeue yeah I know, but I don't mind messing with my ntfs partition using Ubuntu (I regularly rsync my Windows partition, so if the NTFS driver on Ubuntu screws up I don't care). I also need support for file sizes more than 4Gig (burn DVDs) and I dont want to reinstall my Windows since it is working beautifully. I will try to write with it using Dapper. If I can't I will just have to reinstall Windows with a fat partition and create a s
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : still you need a boot manager. the bios can't boot the linux kernel itself.
<mcphail> byen: 686
<mcdonaldsguy> bob007: but that might not do what you expect, since build-essential is basically just something that pulls in a bunch of other packages
<byen> mcphail, do you have the same as mine?
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I'm aware of that- I'm just saying, GRUB does not need to worry about booting windows
<mcphail> byen: i had a pentium-m on an old laptop
<eyequeue> harisund, your line got cut off, but i think i got the gist of it :)
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : i didn't say it is missing the windows boot files
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I know that
<byen> mcphail, I ask because a post in the forums say that it is not advisable on a Pentium mobile.. and i dont know... I want to try 686 because i have serious heat issues
<harisund> eyequeue yeah basically I will try once, otherwise use Fat on my Win partition. Thanks for your suggestions anyway.
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I didn't say you DID say that was missing.
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : looks rather like grub is missing one of its own files, like stage1
<mcphail> byen: it is _ideal_ for a pentium M
<byen> mcphail, thank you.. installing it right away
<ych> i think pentium 4m and pentium m are 2 entirely different things...
<Brokenstein> i have a 4m lappy and 386 seem to work fine
<linuxd00d> ych: they are
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<mcphail> ych: yes, but still benefit from the 686 kernel
<ych> ok
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : can you get a grub shell from the grub boot menu?
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: no
<shadeofgrey> whats the best program for dapper thats capable of ripping entire CD's of music to .mp3's at 320kbps or better?
<mikolan> sethk: just to be sure, I'm gonna have to recompile a custom kernel?
<Brokenstein> lol SHOULD i be using 686?
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, 386 is the "lowest common denomenator" and you may find 686 to work slightly better
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I'm booted into the live CD and have the drive mounted to try to fix this shit
<harisund> Anybody knows here how to get Ubuntu to dim the whole screen when the gksudo dialog box pops up? That's as annoying as it gets.
<mcphail> Brokenstein: the 386 kernel is fine, but performance will be better with the 686
<Brokenstein> cool ill look into it
<Brokenstein> i thought perfomance wasnt much better than win2000(without antivirus) that could be why
<shadeofgrey> furthermore is there a like, highend setting for ogg vorbis?   my big beef with taht format is that the sound quality is so sucky on normal sized files -- the encoding on lowend ogg files blow rancid ardvark nuts
* mcphail wonders why the 386 kernel is still being produced
<JonasCJ> Will someone help me out on partitioning my hdd in during the Dapper Drake Server install?
<tuxtux> please help for headphone card audio cmi8738
<Shart> hi! Where i can find font like on Ubuntu logo?
<shadeofgrey> Jonas:  make your life easier and just let disk druid partition for you
<Brokenstein> mcphail: cuz dummies like me need a fallback
<linuxd00d> shart: www.dafont.com
<JonasCJ> shadeofgrey: disk druid?
<shadeofgrey> JonasCJ; yeah!  the partitioner that comes on the ubuntu install CD's
<erUSUL> mcphail: is just the name for the generic x86 32bit kernel. i'm sure it will not boot on a 386
<mcphail> Brokenstein: there is nothing special about the 686 kernel - nothing to be "dumb" about ;)
<sbarn> hi everyone, does anyone remember the tux/penguin videos that some guy made? It was like 3d animation or something and had tux walking on the beach. does anyone know where I can find those now?
<Shart> linuxd00d: thanks
<mcphail> erUSUL: i'm sure GNOME would c_r_a_w_l on a Pentium 1
<linuxd00d> Shart: no problem, anytime
<Warbo> I think I've managed to add E-GNOME to GDM so I'll logout and see
<Brokenstein> when i say dummy i mean i dont know much so 386 was an educated guess for me
<JonasCJ> shadeofgrey: how do i use it? As fare as i see the only options when booting is to "Install on Harddisk" or "Boot on first harddisk"
<shadeofgrey> JonasCJ; just select "allow auto partition of given drive -- just make sure ifyou can that you delete EVEERYTHING off the disk you want ubuntu on -- ubuntu doesnt run well without shitlolads of swapspace
<ScislaC> So, it looks like my fstab is messed up... when I try to boot it has a Kernel Panic... SO, I decided to use a Live CD to see if I can fix it, but, I can't seem to mount the harddisk as writable, any suggestion? (note: not that it will matter, but it's a SAS RAID I'm working with)
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shadeofgrey> JonasCJ; letsa talk about this in private ill be able to help you better
<Brokenstein> is it possible to change kernel and leave data intact?
<Shart> linuxd00d: one more question: how this font named?
<mcphail> Brokenstein: yes
<shadeofgrey> Brokenstein; that depends on your definition of intact
* Awesome-o2000 detects no foul language
<bob007> is there any usefull how-to for installing g++ on the internet?
<JonasCJ> shadeofgray: sure... would be great
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, "data" as in /home/*/* ?  yes, unrelated
<Brokenstein> yeah im sure some apps would be broke and need to be replaced but i wouldnt have to migrate my personal data, right?
<linuxd00d> shart: im not to sure if the font name, just look around for a font that looks like it
<sethk> mikolan, yes, but it is just a standard kernel with one configuration change
<harisund> bob007 that package comes with the package named build-essential
<mcphail> Brokenstein: you need to reboot after installing a new kernel, but the old one will still be there in grub if it doesn't work
<[Jessica] > good god, this is impossible
<khoda`> I have a question: something's wrong with my internet on ubuntu. if i type an IP address in firefox it goes really fast - but if i type the domain name it takes awhile to connect. any ideas?
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, most apps and all home dir contents are uneffected
<Brokenstein> ok thats a project for another day thanks
<sethk> khoda`, your first name server isn't responding, so it waits for a timeout and then  queries the second name server
<harisund> bob00 what did you just do? My client just reported 'DCC CHAT from bob007' and then nothing happened?
<Awesome-o2000> khoda`, you have to disable ipv6 - my only real complaint about ubuntu is its horrible handling of DNS
<sethk> khoda`, look in your /etc/resolv.conf file.  If there is more than one nameserver, try exchanging the first and second
<khoda`> Awesome-o2000: it's disabled
<bob007> harisund i don't know
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : the problem is that you use the bios as a "boot chooser". when grub is installed it sees the primary slave as the second hard disk
<khoda`> sethk: will do
<khoda`> sethk: whats the command for changing the conf file again? (im new)
<linuxd00d> khoda': when you type a domain it has to go through a dns server, so it takes a while when you type in the IP it takes you straight to the server
<harisund> bob007 did you try to private-message me perhaps?
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: the problem is this thing sees /dev/hdf as hdb which is WRONG
<sethk> khoda`, I believe in dapper is it NetworkAdmin.  in breezy it is network-admin
<Awesome-o2000> POVaddct, that happened in my old dell system - they use screwy bios
<khoda`> linuxd00d: it shouldn't take this long
<bob007> harisund yes
<khoda`> sethk: no i mean how do i change the conf file using a text editor
<shadeofgrey> JonasCJ; you still want help or what//
<shadeofgrey> ?
<linuxd00d> khoda`: is it taking secs or millisecs
<ubuntu__user> helow all
<POVaddct> Awesome-o2000: dell has the worst bioses around
<sethk> khoda`, depends on the editor.  to use vi you would do    sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<harisund> Does anybody here know how to disable the colorful screen that comes up when you reboot Ubuntu? I just wanted detailed dmesg type output instead of a graphical status bar.
<mcphail> I have heard of people having sim,ilar problems with Dells
<bob007> harisund but i don't know how i have to do it in x-chat...
<harisund> bob007 just try /msg harisund whatever_you_wanted
<sethk> linuxd00d, it's noticable, so it has to be a timeout.
* sharperguy is afk
<khoda`> sethk: how do i save it
<linuxd00d> sethk, true
<Awesome-o2000> POVaddct, Ive never seen anything like it - Im amazed their systems work as well as they do (once all the spyware is removed)
<Brokenstein> ya im stuck with a dell myself if only there were a portable desktop as easy to build as mAtx
<ubuntu__user> q: i have a mag796fd CTR, refreshrate is limited  to 60Hz, i dont remember how to fix it can you help
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : i suggest not changing the bios order of the hard disks, installing grub to the primary slave (hdc), use dd to read the first 512 bytes of hdc and write them to a file and insert this file in a section in your windows boot.ini
<Awesome-o2000> when i did linux on a dell, I had to install grub to /dev/hdb1
<y0shi> Can someone help me? a minute ago I had hebrew support and now it's gone I have no idea what I've done.
<Awesome-o2000> it was the weirdest thing i ever ran into
<y0shi> in Language Support hebrew is selected, and in keyboard layout there is hebrew.
<Awesome-o2000> y0shi, Hebrew support in xchat?
<linuxd00d> going for a smoke, see you all in a while
<Awesome-o2000> sorry
<y0shi> awesome-2000: in every program..
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<y0shi> no hebrew in general.
<Brokenstein> i remember a few years back i say gateway sellin a matx with a flip-up lcd but i havent seen it since
<Commander-Crowe> how do I reinstall the GRUB boot loader?
<[Jessica] > is there a way I can use lilo instead of grub
<[Jessica] > the problem here is grub
<Awesome-o2000> ani medeber KSAT Ivrit - so I dont use it on the 'puter
<erUSUL> harisund: in /boot/grub/menu.lst erase the words quiet and splash from the apropiate boot lines afaik
<Awesome-o2000> when I learn more, ill use it in chat
<harisund> erUSUL thanks again! Will have a look :)
<y0shi> lol, that's good hebrew..
<Commander-Crowe> or any boot loader
<sethk> khoda`, :x
<y0shi> Awesome-o2000, after you help me get the hebrew writing back I could help practice your hebrew:P
<khoda`> sethk: eh?
<sethk> khoda`, you asked how to save the file
<khoda`> sethk: ah
<erUSUL> harisund: no problem
<trygg> Just a quick question, why is it that i cant find the same packages that i did when i was going with elive, through apt-get?
<Awesome-o2000> thats right, ubuntu goes unicode, not utf-8 by default...
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<erUSUL> !sources Z trygg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources Z trygg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<fyrestrtr> trygg: because elive is based on debian, and debain has different packages.
<erUSUL> !sources > trygg
<trygg> Well, cant i integrate them all into one?
<fyrestrtr> trygg: depends what you are looking for, and if its available for dapper.
<y0shi> someone please help me.. A minute ago I could write in hebrew, I dont know what I did but I cant now.
<warlock\wrk> Anyone help me out with my pureftp problem please? :/
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : i am more familiar with lilo. lilo can be forced to see a drive as the 1st bios drive, even if the bios tells its the 2nd drive. i am sure grub can do the same, but i don't know how.
<trygg> Like gproftpd?
<JonasCJ> shadowofgrey, u still here?
<ubuntu__user> ?
<[Jessica] > but wait
<Commander-Crowe> Thomas is a cool guy
<tuxtux> please help for headphone card audio cmi8738?
<Commander-Crowe> !Thomas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thomas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !info gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I have a theory
<fyrestrtr> trygg: its available, just enable universe and multiverse.
<Awesome-o2000> y0shi, it is odd to have it turn off for everything, Ive seen it happen in xchat
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I edited the /boot/grub.lst to say that ubu was on hd(0,0) and it didn't work
<trygg> Ah, thanks.
<Cunali> Hi everyone. I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with both the x86 and AMD64 Live CDs, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. I have an AMD 64 3800. Could this be a video card incompatibility? I have a Nvidia 7800 GT.
<cowmilk> how do i do a quick search of all the pdf files i have in my hard drive
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I'm not changing the order of my BIOS drives at all...
<harisund> Is there a way I can get Nautilus to *not* manage my desktop? I would rather have rox or something I guess, or even xfdesktop. I just don't want nautilus to do my desktop :)
<cowmilk> via termina.
<cowmilk> via terminal
<JonasCJ> anyone else who would help me do some partitioning?
<harisund> cowmilk do you want to search the file names, or inside the file?
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I'm using the _boot menu_ to tell it to _boot_ from /dev/hdb
<fyrestrtr> cowmilk: sudo find / -name "*.pdf"
<warlock\wrk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20583 - can anyone help me? trying to make so pureftpd runs on startup of ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to work? whats wrong in that line ?
<y0shi> Awesome-o2000: it can happen if something is not configured properly -> meaning Ubuntu thinks I only have english for some reason
<fyrestrtr> warlock\wrk: stop repeating
<Commander-Crowe> How do i reinstall grub without linux installed?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: I doubt ".pdf" will work? Will it? I thought it was '*.pdf' and not the double quotes.
<Awesome-o2000> y0shi, maybe #ubuntu-il?
<kjm> y0shi : have you seen - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<sethk> Commander-Crowe, you can use the grub-install program or use the grub utility
<erUSUL> warlock\wrk: 'update-rc.d pure-ftpd-run defaults' does not work for you? btw when you install pureftpd i gets added to default runlevel you do not need to do it by hand. PS bum is a graphical program to add daemons to startup
<Awesome-o2000> not may people in there
<y0shi> kjm, as a matter of fact, yes.. and I followed the steps..
<Commander-Crowe> grub-install?
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : you might try hd(1,0) instead
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: so as far as the BIOS is concerned, the system is booting off hd1,0
<y0shi> it worked well, but this is a different problem
<warlock\wrk> erUSUL, I run ubuntu server. And let me try that
<cowmilk> harisund: just the file name
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: Yeah, I just thought of that :)
<fyrestrtr> harisund: I typed "*.pdf"
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : hehe
<harisund> warlock\wrk I think you will have to have a '.' in the end of the name.
<warlock\wrk> yeah I guess that worked erUSUL :)
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: All I have to do is edit the /boot/grub.lst and then reboot, yes?
<sethk> warlock\wrk, try \.
<sethk> warlock\wrk, or '.'
<fyrestrtr> harisund: no
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : i think so
<warlock\wrk> end of name where?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: there is a difference between "*.pdf" and '.pdf' right? (I mean, the single quotes and double quotes.
<fyrestrtr> harisund: yes.
<sethk> warlock\wrk, on the command line.
<khoda`> sethk: i did that, but when i restart /etc/resolv.conf goes back to the wya it was before
<erUSUL> warlock\wrk: ;)
<warlock\wrk> ok, on the end sethk ?
<warlock\wrk> erUSUL, big thanks :-)
<fyrestrtr> harisund: and the bigger difference is *.pdf and .pdf
<sethk> khoda`, yes, of course.  that's just a test to make sure that's really the problem.
<harisund> yes, I meant with the asterix of course.. sorry ..
<khoda`> sethk: so if i change /resolv.conf and save it i dont need to restart to test it?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: so basically find / -name '*.pdf' , with sudo of course..
<Brokenstein> can ayone tell me how to install a .tar.z?
<sethk> khoda`, no, no need to restart
<kjm> y0shi - ok.  Do you have hebrew support in any application?
<fyrestrtr> Brokenstein: what are you installing?
<erUSUL> warlock\wrk: no problem
<kjm> Brokenstein : have unzip and then untar the .tar.gzip file first
<sethk> Brokenstein, usually you extract from tar, do ./configure, then make, then make install.  It's better to use a package if one is available.
<kjm> Then, usually there is a readme to read
<Brokenstein> iNES emulator
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: If this works, I'ma come back and hug you sweetie
<kjm> but, ./configure mak then make install is the answer
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: if not, I'll be back for more help :)
<y0shi> kjm - no!
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : :)
<khoda`> sethk: now it works, how do i keep it this way?
<y0shi> kjm - I installed XGL (working) and hebrew was still working.. and now it's not.. maybe it has something to do with it?
<ubuntu__user> helo, i need help with refreshrate problem - on ubuntu live cd..
<sethk> khoda`, it depends on where it gets the name server information from.
<harisund> is there no way I can switch of the dimming of the screen when a gksudo dialog box pops up ???
<khoda`> sethk: probably my router
<khoda`> sethk: i have dhcp enabled
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__user: are you trying to install or just use the livecd?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: sounds like something to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntu__user> im using live cd now
<sethk> khoda`, if that's the case you should remove that name server, or change the order, at the router.  However, using dhcp does not necessarily imply that dns comes from dhcp.  You can configure it to use static info for dns
<kjm> y0shi - ok, no need to yell :)  So, do you have any idea what happened to make it stop?  Did you reboot?  Has Xgl turned off?  I've had nothing but issues with Xgl after upgrades, so have stopped using it.
<ubuntu__user> and i got a 6Hz refreshrate limitation
<fyrestrtr> harisund: if that's what you are using, if not, then no, I don't believe there is a way.
<cowmilk> fyrestrtr: thanks for the tip
<harisund> fyrestrtr I don't even have xgl. bad luck I guess.
<sethk> khoda`, run the network administration dialog, see if it is set to get dns from dhcp.
<Cunali> Hi everyone. I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with both the x86 and AMD64 Live CDs, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. I have an AMD 64 3800. Could this be a video card incompatibility? I have a Nvidia 7800 GT. Any help would be appreciated :)
<fyrestrtr> harisund: afaik, there is no difference between ' and :
<kjm> ubuntu_user : 6 Hz?  How are you not getting thrown into seizures?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: err, ' and "
<sethk> khoda`, the correct fix is at the router.  I don't know whether you have access to the router.
<khoda`> sethk: i do
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__user: 6? or 60?
<y0shi> kjm - I did reboot several times, I dont know at what point I lost the hebrew.. for now XGL seems to be working well, and Im not sure it is what causing the trouble.
<ubuntu__user> 60
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__user: are you on a lcd?
<kjm> Have you tried running an x-session without compiz?\
<NemesisUK> Cunali, try booting with acpi=off on the boot parameters
<y0shi> kjm - aren't there any debug commands or something?
<y0shi> I dont really know how to:P
<sethk> khoda`, ok, then modify the routers dhcp info to reflect the order of the nameservers that you want.  Assuming, that is, that your linux box is set up to get dns from dhcp.
<Cunali> NemesisUK, what does that do?
<ubuntu__user> no CRT, i hade that problem befor, and somone here directed me to change data on som file
<y0shi> at login screen -> options -> sessions?
<sethk> khoda`, which it most likely is, but someone might have not used the default setup for dhcp
<kjm> y0shi - you could try $sudo dpkg --reconfigure  - - - I just don't know on which package....
<NemesisUK> turns acpi off and if it boots fine then you may have a buggy implementation of acpi and you'll need to update your bios
<kjm> y0shi - have you checked @ #xgl ?
<Cunali> NemesisUK, okie, i'll give that a shot ^_^ thankies
<y0shi> hmm.. no I dont want to do this blindly.. (reconfiguring)
<NemesisUK> :)
<y0shi> no, I didnt, but Im not sure it's a xgl problem. do you think I should?
<ubuntu__user> fyrestrtr ?
<y0shi> it seems more of a general ubuntu issue
<Zarephath> Hey everyone...when I look in the user manager for gnome I see that my default uid is 1000 and it is ghosted so I can't change it...I need to either modify a folder on a different drive to allow me to access it, or I figure even easier just change my uid to match the folder..how do I do this?
<kjm> y0shi - it sounds like an issue with x somewhere.  I would check in @ #Xgl to see.  My knowledge of locale specific stuff is sadly lacking.
<erUSUL> Zarephath: change the owner of the file to yourself sudo chown -R youruser.youruser /path/to/dir
<kjm> Have you checked in System->Administration->Language support to make sure Hebrew is checked?
<y0shi> thanks.. I'll try.
<ubuntu__user> ?
<kjm> ?
<Zarephath> erUSUL: Thanks...not sure about the youruser.youruser part...ie if the name of the folder person was foo and my user was bar then it would be sudo chown -R foo.bar /path?
<TheGame> can some1 help me out with xchat
<Juhaz> Zarephath, no
<Warbo> Anyone familiar with enlightenment's shell?
<Juhaz> Zarephath, it's user.group
<ubuntu__user> fyrestrtr ?
<Zarephath> juhaz: Ahhh...ok thanks
<ScislaC> I guess I will try once more... It looks like my fstab is messed up because I had modified it and after a reboot it has a Kernel Panic... SO, I decided to use a Live CD to see if I can fix it, but, I can't seem to mount the harddisk as writable, any suggestions? (note: not that it will matter, but it's a SAS RAID I'm working with)
<erUSUL> !anyone > TheGame
<erUSUL> Zarephath: you can use youruser.users
<sethk> ScislaC, which file system is on the disk?
<Warbo> I need to change the stacking layer of a window which doesn't allow alt-right click
<ScislaC> sethk: Ext3
<searayman> Warbo:  i need ur help
<Juhaz> Zarephath, also, what's the file system of the other drive? that won't work if it's for example fat or ntfs
<Warbo> searayman: What with
<Zarephath> erUSUL: Ok I get it...
<sethk> ScislaC, it mounts read only?
<Zarephath> juhaz: Actually it is hfs
<sbarn> hi, how do I download ubuntu's kernel source? I want the source, not just the headers
<ScislaC> sethk: yep... I tried to mount it rw but it's still read-only
<Warbo> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2615 does not exist in dapper
<TheGame> everytime i start xchat
<TheGame> it lists 5 different usernames and my nickname and everything
<searayman> Warbo:  u were helpign me with the eye candy stuff
<Warbo> Ubotu doesn't handle full stops?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't handle full stops? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> sbarn: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<nymserver> hi
<Warbo> searayman: Yes, but what bit doesn't work?
<searayman> Warbo:  you told me to restart x
<sethk> ScislaC, ok, just to be sure, when you run the mount command (no arguments) the line shows up with ro?
<erUSUL> Juhaz: there is a group with your user's name for every user of the system...
<TheGame> but if i change it the next time i open xchat its back to the same names
<Warbo> searayman: And?
<nymserver> whats the command to rename a file?
<searayman> Warbo:  i got stuck in it and x wouldnt restart just gave me errors
<sbarn> imbrandon, thanks
<TheGame> how do i change it permanently
<sethk> nymserver, mv
<Warbo> searayman: Ah. Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<goochy> can anyone recommend a codec pack I can download that covers most formats?
<searayman> Warbo:  i used another computer and got help to comment out the 3 lines we added to some file
<Awesome-o2000> goochy, ffmpeg or libavcodec is good shit
<nymserver> no not move it rename it in its current location
<searayman> Warbo:  once we commented out those lines it worked fin
<Warbo> searayman: Yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<TheGame> so no1 has an answer to that?
<searayman> Warbo:  yea, but composite dossent work
<Juhaz> erUSUL, I'm quite aware of that
<digitallotus> nymserver, still mv, just mv to the same directory.... mv /tmp/test.txt /tmp/test2.txt
<searayman> Warbo:  so what did u want me to do?
<ScislaC> sethk: when I run just the mount command it does list it and it even has (rw) next to it... so it's trying, just not succeeding for some reason
<Warbo> searayman: Maybe your driver doesn't support it, but I thought it was a general Xorg extension which could use any driver
<searayman> Warbo:  so what can i do?
<sethk> TheGame, you can delete your .xchat directory, which will put you into the mode when you ran xchat for the first time
<TheGame> gol
<TheGame> thanks
<Warbo> searayman: Can you dum the Xorg config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf into pastebin please
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zzack3> hi guys, can anybody help me? I have some trouble installing kino...
<nymserver> si it its called ddd now and i want to call it nymserver ?
<sethk> TheGame, sorry, it is $HOME/.xchat2
<searayman> Warbo:  whats pastebin?
<TheGame> ok
<Warbo> searayman: Look up :)
<TheGame> thanks
<fafafaf> hey
<ubuntu__user> need some help with refresh rate,..
<digitallotus> nymserver, so if it's in your current directory, just 'mv ddd nymserver'
<ubuntu__user> can enyone help with that
<erUSUL> !fixres > ubuntu__user
<Zarephath> Crap won't work either...
<ubuntu__user> hi
<searayman> Warbo:  doign it now
<ubuntu__user> i'm limited to only 60Hz refreshrate
<fafafaf> is there a way i can mount a given harddrive as root from the unbuntu installation CD
<jayt> I did some upgrades a couple of weeks ago and sound did not work since then I have a soundblaster audigy 2 and it used to work ok, now in the place of the start up "music" I hear a distorted version of the tune very low in volume nothing looks muted in alsamixer
<kjm> y0shi : any luck?
<lucordes> could anyone be so kind and take a look at my post? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1375874#post1375874
<y0shi> yes... but weird luck
<erUSUL> fafafaf: sudo mount -t fstype /dev/xxxx /mnt/ ?
<Spydon> hey can someone help me?
<nymserver> digitallotus: thanks
<fafafaf> thats not mounted at / tho
<fafafaf> see
<Spydon> I need to install some music codecs
<searayman> Warbo:  it seems slow
<fafafaf> at time of boo
<fafafaf> t
<y0shi> kjm - in System -> Administration -> Login Window... I've configured X Server
<jayt> !restricted > Spydon
<y0shi> and added VT 1 Standard (instead of XGL)
<Spydon> how do you install music codecs?
<lucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<y0shi> doest that mean that both x servers are on now?
<Spydon> oh thx
<jayt> Spydon, the bot ubotu sent you a link
<Phaqui> whats a good torrent client?
<y0shi> because hebrew is working now    
<Spydon> thx
<TheGame> sethk, that didnt work so i had to manually edit a file in the dir
<jayt> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<trygg> Hm, what can i do if ubuntu doesnt find my awe32-soundblaster?
<kjm> y0shi -> Well, there can only be one x-server running at a time.  But, that looks like a langauge I can't read....so it must be Hebrew
<trygg> whoa, soundcard
<gsuveg> trygg: dmesg ?
<searayman> Warbo:  i am having problems pastign to pastebin
<erUSUL> trygg: isa?
<searayman> Warbo:  i get this error "
<searayman> Warning: unlink(/home/pastebin/public_html/../cache/recent): No such file or directory in /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php on line 243
<searayman> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php:243) in /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/pastebin.class.php on line 198"
<y0shi> kjm, yes it is.. but why would that fix the hebrew? I mean? what did I do? I was just messing things up.
<erUSUL> !paste > searayman
<trygg> erUSUL: i dont know, its from '96. :D
<jayt> crimsun, you about with any time for this: I did some upgrades a couple of weeks ago and sound did not work since then I have a soundblaster audigy 2 and it used to work ok, now in the place of the start up "music" I hear a distorted version of the tune very low in volume nothing looks muted in alsamixer
<erUSUL> trygg: ubuntu does not support isa devices iirc you have to recompile the kernel
<Warbo> searayman: Er... I don't know what that means :)
<searayman> erUSUL:  i knwo what it it but it aint working!!
<TheGame> is there anything like automatix thats better?
<searayman> Warbo:  so what can we do?
<Warbo> searayman: Look for another pastebin on Google
<erUSUL> searayman: use pastebin.ca but do not spam the channel please
<crimsun> jayt: pastebin your ``amixer''
<erUSUL> TheGame: easyubuntu
<kjm> y0shi -> I don't know exaclty.  Perhaps altering sessions reverted your xorg.conf file ... ?  I'm grabbing at straws
<TheGame> i see
<TheGame> which one do u suggest
<drew> I'm attempting to install lircd from source
<trygg> erUSUL: Yeah, its isapnp. Just to recompile then?
<sds> is espanish???
<ubuntu__user> erUSUL - i'm new to all this irc ubuntu, i'mtraying the link you gave me, thx.
<cica> hello all
<MrPockets> how does a fella reset X?
<erUSUL> TheGame: i haven't used either but automatix seems to get negative views around here
<drew> And getting this error: "lircd: could not open /dev/lirc (...) lircd: default_init(): No such device"
<TheGame> hmm
<erUSUL> !kernel > trygg
<TheGame> ill try easy out then
<Cunali> Hi everyone. I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with the AMD64 Live CDs, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. I was suggested to turn acpi off at boot, but that didn't seem to work either. Any help would be appreciated :)
<cica> anyone available to help with a VPN issue please?
<TheGateKeeper> TheGame: yep, using this guide :-) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<kjm> MrPokets : lots of ways.  But I like $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<MrPockets> my toiolbar bottom side of my screen stopped showing the open apps recently, wondering how to fix it?
<Warbo> MrPockets: With ctrl-alt-backspace. All of those girls out there might want to try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart too
<searayman> Warbo:  ok
<searayman> Warbo:  http://paste.uni.cc/9372
<kjm> MrPockets : I think I misunderstood your question.  Ignore me, I am being retarded
<jayt> crimsun, it is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20591 thanks for looking
<searayman> Warbo:  did u get that?
<trygg> erUSUL: thanks. :
<Warbo> searayman: OK, when I said ": means new line" you made a new line in the wrong place, and kept the colon on the last line :)
<erUSUL> trygg: no problem
<cica> anyone available to help with a VPN issue please?
<Warbo> searayman: http://paste.uni.cc/9373 <- That is fixed
<MrPockets> yeah that didnt do it
<RetLaw> soundray?
<searayman> Warbo:  what line number is the chaneg on, i would liek to see what you did
<MrPockets> the toolbars there, just none of the open apps show up in it
<Qualitiam> what are Kbuild archives and how can I 'use' them?
<DBO> MrPockets, please join #ubuntu-ops
<olrrai> hi lots af guys
<MrPockets> #ubuntu-ops
<MrPockets> fuck
<sethk> MrPockets, do you want to wipe out your configuration and get back to the virgin desktop you saw the first time you logged in?
<MrPockets> nope
<DBO> MrPockets, please watch your language
<searayman> Warbo:  now that i changed that what shoudl i do?
<MrPockets> like it the way it is, just wish my apps would show up in my lower toolbar like they did a day ago
<Warbo> searayman: Last three lines. As well as uncommenting them I moved "enable" from line 3 to line 2 and got rid of the colon
<Warbo> searayman: Your xorg.conf is now the same as the one I pasted?
<feet> hiya. i seem to have a problem with logging in. whenever i log in thru kdm, it fails and returns to the login screen. from gdm, it launches a konsole session and it says bash: /dev/null permission denied
<feet> what can i do to fix that?
<Qualitiam> <Qualitiam> what are Kbuild files and how can I 'use' them?
<searayman> Warbo:  yes i copied and pasted it in after deletign the one i messed up
<Warbo> searayman: OK, then restart X
<sethk> feet, for the second problem (/dev/null) try running gdm as root
<searayman> Warbo:  can u kindly remind me how again?
<feet> ... what does gdm run as usually
<feet> you know, when youre booting
<Warbo> searayman: Either log out, or press ctrl-alt-backspace
<searayman> ok
<searayman> brb
<svu> anyone having problem with edgy language support?
<sethk> feet, root
<vgoltser> I installed samba, I in stalled swat and ran swat ... how can I access swat (localhost:901 does not work)
<feet> it should then already be running as root
<Qualitiam> what are Kbuild files and how can I 'use' (make) them?
<feet> oops
<Cunali> Hi everyone. I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with the AMD64 Live CDs, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. Though I do hear the ubuntu start up sound. I was suggested to turn acpi off at boot, but that didn't seem to work either. Any help would be appreciated :)
<feet> so yeah, gdm is already running as root. so what can i do?
<searayman> Warbo:  ok now what
<Warbo> searayman: Have you installed xcompmgr yet?
<searayman> Warbo:  i logged out then back in how do i turn it on and use it
<searayman> Warbo:  yes
<vgoltser> also, how can I ping a server that windows people can access as \\servername
<orbital04> Hi, does anyone know how to get Rhythmbox to edit file properties (title, genre, etc). I know mp3's need 'cowbell' or something, but I can't even edit ogg files.
<sethk> feet, where do you see that error about /dev/null ?
<Warbo> searayman: Then run in a termianl "xcompmgr -cfF"
<searayman> Warbo:  it gave me this
<feet> well when i try to log in, a konsole session comes up (window managerless) and says bash: /dev/null permission denied three times
<searayman> Warbo: mike@mike-desktop:~$ xcompmgr -cfF
<searayman> No composite extension
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<Warbo> searayman: Er.... I thought you added the composite extension?
<olrrai> I have vmplayer installed and working, but when I back from hibernation I need manually run: ifconfig vmnet8 up. Anyone knows what is the script (init level) to run commnad or launch applications when back from hibernaton?
<searayman> Warbo:  guesse not
<feet> my only option has been to log in to ubuntu in recovery mode, log in as root, and run gdm from there to log in
<searayman> Warbo:  how do i do that
<feet> this is of course a bit of a pain in the rear end
<Warbo> searayman: Try going into a console and running "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (get to a console with ctrl-alt-f1, and into graphics with ctrl-alt-f7)
<sds> hello como me paso a castellano??
<cica> anyone here used strace before?
<sethk> feet, definitely a pain.  let me check a couple of things about gdm
<Miek> yes cica
<feet> okay
<olrrai> I have vmplayer installed and working, but when I back from hibernation I need manually run: ifconfig vmnet8 up. Anyone knows what is the script (init level) to run commnad or launch applications when back from hibernaton?
<feet> it fails to log in completely with kdm and xdm
<Raubkopierer> hu
<vgoltser> when swat is running, I cannot access it via http://localhost:901/
<cica> Miek: been advised to use strace to do the following: Try running under strace, so you can find out which user it tries to change to.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<searayman> Warbo:  so do a ctrl-alt-1 then a ctr-alt-f7 then type in that command?
<vgoltser> how can I ping a server that windows people can access as \\servername
<olrrai> Anyone knows what is the script (init level) to run commnad or launch applications when back from hibernaton?
<cica> Miek: where abouts or what should I be looking for in strace output to verify the user isettings?
<Rich43> Hi, I have a old Toshiba 4090CDS Laptop.. I am having problems with a severe band of random pixels near the buttom of the screen. It was fine when it was used in windows. Any suggestions?
<Rich43> Heres a screenshot: http://richieward.com/Screenshot.png
<Rich43> Heres my XOrg.conf: http://richieward.com/xorg.conf
<searayman> Warbo:  yes or no?
<Miek> cica: could you pastebin the output?
<Warbo> searayman: ctrl-alt-f1, type that command (in case you forget it, you can get back with ctrl-alt-f7)
<searayman> oo ok
<searayman> Warbo:  after i type the command then what?
<Warbo> searayman: That should fully restart the graphics. Then try xcompmgr -cfF
<Raubkopierer> problem: "loading essential drivers... ok \n mounting root file system... \n waiting for root file system...." and then: \n "ARLERT! /dev/hdd2 does not exist. dropping to a shell"
<Raubkopierer> naja...
<cica> Miek: where do you want me to paste it mate?
<kjm> Rich43 : is 800x600 the native resolution of the monitor?
<Raubkopierer> ../n...
<Raubkopierer> pff -.-
<TheGame> is it possible to use shockwave in wine
<Rich43> kjm, yes
<Raubkopierer> can somebody help me?
<Miek> cica: http://rafb.net/paste/ is good
<feet> patience Raubkopierer
<POVaddct> Raubkopierer: did you change your hard disk recently?
<orbital04> no Rythmbox experts out there, perhaps there is a better soundplayer/librarian out there?
<kjm> Rich43 - it looks to me like a vertical refresh problem.  Are you sure about the Horiz-Sync and Vertical Refresh values?
<feet> i saw a better program listed on one of the multimedia wiki pages
<Rich43> kjm, not really.
<Raubkopierer> POVaddct, feet its a new installation... i think it could be cause of my raid controller ite it8212
<kjm> Have you tried at a default depth of 24?  Or 8?  Get the same problem?
<searayman> Warbo:  ok i did what u said and it made me logg back in
<POVaddct> Raubkopierer: i mean, is your linux hard disk still hdd (secondary slave)?
<searayman> Warbo:  so now what command am i typing into termianl?
<vgoltser> are there any nice samaba gui config utilities?
<lior83> hi, can somebody help me?
<Rich43> kjm: ive tried 16 and 24.
<jayt> crimsun, it is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20591 thanks for looking
* jayt sorry for repeat
<searayman> Warbo:  u still here?
<POVaddct> Raubkopierer: is that one of those semi hardware raids?
<Raubkopierer> POVaddct, yes...
<Cunali> I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with the AMD64 Live CD, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. Though I do hear the ubuntu start up sound. I was suggested to turn acpi off at boot, but that didn't seem to work either. Any help would be appreciated :)
<kjm> kk.  What is your model for laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> jayt: that seems odd for Audigy 2
<Raubkopierer> POVaddct, what do you mean... my english is not so good :)
<Rich43> kjm: Toshiba Satellite 4090CDS
<crimsun> jayt: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<Rich43> kjm: its quite old but high quality laptop :)
<POVaddct> Raubkopierer: meins aber :)
<searayman> Warbo: ?
<Warbo> searayman: Hi
<lior83> I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usd doesn't works
<jayt> crimsun: CA0106
<Raubkopierer> POVaddct, lol...
<searayman> Warbo:  so what was that command i type in to termianl now?
<Warbo> xcompmgr -cfF
<kjm> Rich43 : Are you sure it won't run at 1024x768?  p.s. I love the toshiba sattelites.  Had one for years before investing in an iBook
<jayt> crimsun: CA0106
<kjm> Rich43: Check here:http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-135.html
<jayt> crimsun: sorry I am now debating with myself if the card type is correct
<CyDrive> can someone help me i installed wine and windows version of firefrox how do i run firefox now?
<searayman> Warbo:  ok so what can i do with it?
<Rich43> kjm: it didnt like 1024x768 on windows it cropped alot of the screen off. Not tried on linux tho
<dell500_> I just recently formated a 300GB SATA drive with a USB enclosure... the fs is in NTFS and I used the command 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/usb-sata' but it says it's the wrong fs for some reason.
<Warbo> CyDrive: run "wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Mozilla\ Firefox\\firefox.exe"
<mako__> howdy all, i have a question I'm hoping someone can help- I've accidently changed /var/run/sudo to 0777 and cannot get sudo back
<crimsun> jayt: if that's the output from asoundconf list, then it's correct.
<mopflite> CyDrive: guessing - wine <path to firefox windows executable>
<[Jessica] > grr
<[Jessica] > it didn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<CyDrive> okay thx
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : still no luck?
<Warbo> searayman: You should have shadows now, yes?
<lior83> can you help me? I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usd doesn't works
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *Travis*Barker*]  by DBO
<orbital04> quit
<lior83> usb*
<kjm> Rich43 : That page I sent you is for a different model laptop - but same screen.  Let me look up the specs of your model and see if I can help.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-d *Travis*Barker*]  by DBO
<DBO> argh!!!
<sethk> lior83, most likely it is a kernel configuration issue.
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: nope.
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *Travis*Barker*]  by DBO
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: can I msg you?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sethk> lior83, I would boot the old kernel (assuming you still have it), and do lsmod to see what drivers you need.
<jayt> crimsun, I'll certify the ca0106 - google is saying audigy SE
<Raubkopierer> POVaddct, ?
<dell500> anyone got any ideas? :)
<Kyle122139> could someone help me? i need some help burning the ISO to a CD
<compengi> how to install *.rpm applications
<lior83> I already boot from my old kernel and there is no change
<Warbo> !burn > Kyle122139
<feet> you need the 'alien' program compengi
<Rich43> kjm: it isnt a TFT screen. i will make that clear.. its the type they used before TFT
<crimsun> jayt: does resetting the mixer levels help?
<crimsun> jayt: invoke-rc.d alsa-utils reset
<Warbo> !alien > compengi
<POVaddct> Raubkopierer: i have no idea. i don't know this raid hardware (if it is real hardware raid at all...)
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : yes
<searayman> Warbo:  so what can i do wiht it now?
<jayt> crimsun, no, still sounds like medium wave in the 60s with no channel :-)
<lior83> in lsmod i see usbcore
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : but i don't see any messages from you. did you identify with nickserv?
<crimsun> jayt: a what?
<Warbo> searayman: Find gcompmgr in Google, and I think xtransset is the right name for the translucency tool
<Kyle122139> could someone help me burn an ubuntu livecd?
<jayt> crimsun, a transistor radio in the 60's all hiss no music
<cats> how are you gentlemen, all your base are belong to us, you are on the way of destruction. you have no chance to survive make your time
<compengi> did someone had installed limewire on ubuntu?
<wedTM> ~[ compengi ] ~ I did
<crimsun> jayt: amixer output
<kjm> Rich43 : Are you using the framebuffer X driver?
<wedTM> it installs very easily, and works great.
<feet> limewire and frostwire install nicely
<Warbo> compengi: I would recommend gtk-gnutella
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: shit
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: I have to register here?
<mako__> anyone have a clear idea of how to restore /var/run/sudo/ to 0700?
<whoppix> i would like to know if anyone has some experience with WinTV tv-cards.. i have a wintv express tv card from hauppauge (chip revision D148) and i would like to know if it works out-of-the-box or if i have to get some additional drivers etc.. thx for tips and help in advance :)
<[Jessica] > POVaddct: crap.
<posthuman> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<searayman> Warbo:  so shoudl i install gcompmngr?
<Rich43> kjm: judging by my xorg.conf.. its using "trident" drivers..
<cats> GNAA STRIKES IN 10 MINS MAKES YOUR TIME NOOB
<compengi> wedTM, who did you install it, i have the previous version installed how can i remove it
<POVaddct> [Jessica] : you just have to pick a password for your nick and register to nickserv
<lior83> can you help me? I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usd doesn't works, its not in the kernel or config files, may be its a module that not loaded
<Rich43> kjm: i could be wrong
<Warbo> searayman: That gives you more control over xcompmgr, but is not in Ubuntu (so look for it on Google). And I think xtransset will let you set the translucency of a window
<Rich43> Heres my XOrg.conf: http://richieward.com/xorg.conf
<Cunali> Any help please? :( => I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with the AMD64 Live CD, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. Though I do hear the ubuntu start up sound. I was suggested to turn acpi off at boot, but that didn't seem to work either. I have an AMD 64 3800 & Nvidia 7800GT. It does get some weird video artifacting, could it be my video card? Any help would be appreciated :)
<kjm> Yes, but also, there is a kernel module for using the frambuffer. . .have you tried turning that on?  It may help.
<sethk> Cunali, very likely it is something with the video card
<searayman> Warbo:  so how do i install an rpm?
<sethk> Cunali, sounds like it is actually running but you can't see it.
<gnomefreak> sethk: you try not to
<gnomefreak> searayman: you try not to
<sethk> Cunali, did you try control-alt-g1
<compengi> searayman, you need alien
<gnomefreak> sorry sethk
<sethk> gnomefreak, np
<sethk> Cunali, sorry, control-alt-f1
<Rich43> kjm: sorry how do I enable it?
<Cunali> sethk, it runs to the point where i see the graphical ubuntu loadup screen where it would normally say like its loading messenger etc... but it doesn't actually show any of that
<jayt> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20594 is that output
<searayman> compengi:  warbo told me to get gcompmngr and i downloaded it and its an rpm
<Cunali> sethk, no, what does ctrl+atl+f1 do? o.o
<kjm> Rich43 : You can try $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<lucordes> could anyone be so kind and take a look at my post? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1375874#post1375874
<tulio> does somebody know the repos for gtk+extra?
<compengi> !alien > searayman
<sethk> Cunali, should give you a console
<kjm> Rich43 - when it asks about FrameBuffer, select yes.
<Rich43> kjm: ok thanks
<Warbo> searayman: get alien, then run "alien packagename.rpm" then double click on the deb it creates
<dj_baggio> !converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Cunali, BRB
<dj_baggio> !midi to mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi to mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mako__> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Warbo> *"sudo alien packagename.rpm"
<kjm> Rich43 : MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR EXISTING XORG.CONF FILE FIRST
<Cunali> okie sethk
<cats> GNAA STRIKES in 5 MINS
<cats> PREPARE TO DIE
<mako__> !/var/run/sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/run/sudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lior83> can you help me? I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usdbdoesn't works, its not in the kernel or config files, may be its a module that not loaded, what module should i look for? i see the usbcore and cdrom modles
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<feet> oh someone kick cats
<kjm> Rich43 : In case it all goes to hell, you at least will have the original file to use
<sbarn> how do I get ubuntu's 2.6.17 kernel?
<TheGateKeeper> sbarn: there are howto's in the ubuntu forums
<tyler_d> error on mounting after reading and following instrucitons for mounting ntfs reads: the folder contents could not be displayed... you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdd1".
<sbarn> TheGateKeeper, ok thank you
<tuliomgui> does somebody know the repos for gtk+extra?
<tyler_d> any suggestions?
<TheGateKeeper> sbarn: yw :-) hope you find what you are looking for
<posthuman> whats a good cd burner for ubuntu/gnome?  I'm new to gnome, but installed it onto my laptop
<cbx33> posthuman, they'll be a new one soon
<compengi> posthuman, k3b is good
<cbx33> pygi is working on it
<cbx33> but he's gone off to bed I think
<posthuman> yeah I love k3b..but thats for kde o.o..i guess that would work in xfce too
<tyler_d> error on mounting after reading and following instrucitons for mounting ntfs reads: the folder contents could not be displayed... you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdd1". anyone help?
<tyler_d> hard drive issue?
<lior83> :(
<tyler_d> :(
<lior83> can you help me? I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usdbdoesn't works, its not in the kernel or config files, may be its a module that not loaded, what module should i look for? i see the usbcore and cdrom modles
<tuliomgui> someone knows how to fix the problem of the windows shuts down alone??
<compengi> :)
#ubuntu 2006-08-15
<anabain> why thers is no resolv.conf file in ubuntu?
<Warbo> anabain: There is for me
<trygg> Hm, my ubuntu keeps locking up on me randomly. Can i look somewhere what it can depend on?
<kjm> anabain :  The correct question would be why is there no resolv.conf file on YOUR Ubuntu
<posthuman> whats a common gnome cd burner?
<cica> anyone here have flash player 7 installed on their system?
<sbarn> TheGateKeeper, I was wondering if ubuntu was working on their patched 2.6.17 kernel. I dont want the vanilla kernel
<Warbo> nautilus
<posthuman> does anyone know? :p
<anabain> Warbo, really? then what should I install? kjm?
<Warbo> or gnomebaker
<tuliomgui> posthuman: k3b
<NemesisUK> posthuman, gnomeburner
<posthuman> ok thanks
<TooTallJones> anyone want to try helping me out with cdrom problems?
<jayt> trygg, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions it might be useful
<trygg> posthuman: bonfire also works.
<cica> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kjm> trygg : look in /var/log
<compengi> posthuman, k3b works on ubuntu
<TooTallJones> I get unable to mount: too many levels of symbolic links when trying to open a cd.
<TooTallJones> this all happened after I installed cedega
<posthuman> k :)
<Raubkopierer> how i can get the driver for my ITE IT8212 IDE/Raid controller into ubuntu because it dont boot...
<lior83> can you help me? I upgraded my ubuntu to dapper and now my cdrom and usdbdoesn't works, its not in the kernel or config files, may be its a module that not loaded, what module should i look for? i see the usbcore and cdrom modles
<TheGateKeeper> sbarn: sorry don't really know, those howto's I found as I was scanning the howto's for usefull bits & pieces
<lior83> what can i do?
<Warbo> TooTallJones: That sounds like there is a link which points to a link (ie. no real file)
<sbarn> TheGateKeeper, oic
<kjm> anabain : apt-cache search resolv.conf
<bestial-> I need some serious help
<anabain> ok, thanx a lot
<TooTallJones> Warbo: yeah I think so too, i'm not sure how to resolve it though =x
<tyler_d> gaining permissions to access to my ntfs hard drive any help?
<pau1> hi can anybody help? i installed ubuntu and although my hard drive is showing in the disc admin area i cannot use it
<pau1> second ahrd drive
<lior83> :(
<kjm> paul : Is it mounted?
<pau1> no it will not mount kjm
<kjm> Can you paste the command and any errors you get from mounting?
<trygg> Nope, cant find anything in /var/log/,
<trygg> Man this sucks.
<pau1> kjm:  error: device /dev/hdb1 is already mounted to /
<pau1> error: could not execute pmount
<kjm> trygg : you looked through /var/log/syslog ?  There maybe something in there showing you what's going on.....
<bestial-> I rebooted my computer, and when Ubuntu where loading and I though that the login-screen where ought to come up I got a message that there was some problems with X.
<bestial-> Some graphical-problems and that I had to do something i xorg.
<trygg> kjm: i looked there, and i could find where it says "reboot", but nothing particular before it.
<kjm> paul : Have you checked if you can see the volume in /media, or /mnt?
<Raubkopierer_> ...
<kjm> trygg : kk, if something major was hanging the system it should be noted somewhere in one  of those log files......so, I dunno.
<pau1> kjm: not in media or mnt
<Raubkopierer_> can somebody help me please?
<jayt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NemesisUK> trygg, are you overclocking or is your computer getting hot?
<tyler_d> help me get onto my ntfs file system
<tyler_d> ?
<FunnyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<FunnyHat> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<tyler_d> funnyhat: already done that
<FunnyHat> weird.
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, what errors are you getting?  or what's not working?
<tyler_d> funnyhat: says that I don't have the correct permissions?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, probably relating to your line in /etc/fstab file
<kjm> NTFS have to be mounted as root AFAIK
<Raubkopierer_> i cant boot my system... it says that hhd2 dont exist...
<tyler_d> funnyhat: so how would I go about changing that?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, are you throwing the stuff into /etc/fstab or just running a line in the console like mount -p etc. etc.
<pau1> ?
<Locke> gah
<Cunali> I attempted to boot up Ubuntu with the AMD64 Live CD, however shortly after it begins booting up the GUI, it simply freezes and doesn't progress any further. Though I do hear the ubuntu start up sound. I was suggested to turn acpi off at boot, but that didn't seem to work either. I have an AMD 64 3800 & Nvidia 7800GT. It does get some weird video artifacting, could it be my video card? CTRL+ALT+F1 also doesn't do anything
<posthuman> o.O
<posthuman> netsplit?
<Cunali> hmm gotta love the netsplits
<kjm> ouch, problems in paradise
<posthuman> lol
<Raubkopierer_> LOL
<Locke> i just got split off undernet earlier today too
<Raubkopierer_> LOOOOL
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: just going to places computer and trying to access it there
<jayt> bestial-, try this - log in to a terminal, >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << run that command - and unless you have been playing with xgl it may restore to something useful, if  you have been playing with xgl you need to be in the channel #ubuntu-xgl
<posthuman> i got lost on one of those once, and suddenly i was in an empty room
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<posthuman> i stayed there wondering where everyone went
<posthuman> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ahh ok, that's because the drive is not actually mounted probably
<pau1> can anybody help with my disc problem?
<Locke> k anyone know how i can change hdc3 to hde3 in my grub
<Locke> since it wont boot without it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tyler_d> FunnyHat:how would I mount it through term?
<connyosis> ouch, thats a netsplit for ya
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, give me a second to get a console line for you
<FunnyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<NemesisUK> Cunali, can you press ctrl + alt + F1 and get to a command line?
<trygg_> I think its my graphiccard that gets overheated, can i check the temp on it somehow?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mrpockets!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Cunali> NemesisUK, i tried that, and it does nothing :(
<Locke> i just swapped mobos, power supplies, and everything else about 6 times last night and this is what i came up with hehe
<Warbo> Locke: press "e" in GRUB, then when it is booted change /boot/grub/menu.lst
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb Blinker!*@adsl-69-212-*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops *!dt@adsl-69-212-*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Locke> e huh
<Locke> ok lemme try
<NemesisUK> Cunali, can you boot up in single user mode?
<bestial-> jayt, but how do I get to the terminal if I cant logon to Ubuntu
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: I have already done that, and it didn't let me access it
<jayt> bestial-, if you can't log on "CTRL ALT F1" at the same time
<Cunali> NemesisUK, perhaps...if I knew what that is or how? o.o (sorry, bit of a linux newbie :( )
<Raubkopierer_> i cant boot my ubuntu... how can i bind the driver for my ITE IT8212 IDE/Raid controller in ubuntu when i cant boot it?
<TooTallJones>  what's the register command again? so I can PM
<BlueEagle> cunali: Grub doesn't know hdc or hde.
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, you mounted it to a directory in your system somewhere?
<Raubkopierer_> <- noob
<RichW> kjm: the framebuffer fixed it yay..
<NemesisUK> Cunali, at boot you have the option to press escape to get to the grub boot menu
<BlueEagle> cunali: You will however want to change from (hd2,2) to (hd4,2)
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, that does not make sense because if it was correctly mounted then you would be able to access it, however the links in the Computer area under places do not necessarily work if done manually
<kjm> RichW : Awesome!  Glad I could help.
<Locke> k changed it
<RichW> kjm: will the framebuffer affect video performance at all?
<Locke> its waiting for filesystem now
<bestial-> jayt: then the terminal should come up
<bestial-> ?
<BlueEagle> cunali: (provided hda, hdb and hdd are harddrives
<kjm> RichW : It shouldn't AFAIK.
<Raubkopierer_> help... i need somebody...
<Raubkopierer_> :(
<Cunali> NemesisUK, okie, then what?
<RichW> kjm: nice :)
<BlueEagle> cunali: if any of them are CD-Roms you'll need to subtract some
<jayt> bestial-, it should and you use ctrl alt f7 to get back the gui
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: I followed the directions and installed diskmounter
<pau1> any ideas for me kjm? :(
<BlueEagle> cunali: if (when in grub) you type (hd and press TAB you'll get a list of devices)
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, hmmm... I don't like dismounter... I can help you do it manually quickly that I think will work quite well
<bestial-> jayt: but, thats the problem, I cant login to the GUI
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: sure lets try it
<tyler_d> FunnyHat:
<Raubkopierer_> i cant boot my ubuntu... how can i bind the driver for my ITE IT8212 IDE/Raid controller in ubuntu when i cant boot it?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, pop open a terminal and type the following: sudo pico /etc/fstab
<Spydon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NemesisUK> Cunali, from the live cd, check out the help sections F1 etc and you should be able to choose what vid driver you use. Try Vesa
<Locke> how about the root (0,1)
<Cheate1> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu
<Locke> is it possible that needs changing too
<jayt> bestial-, you go to terminal - you log in - you use command already given - you move back to gui "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Cunali> BlueEagle, I have two hard drives. HDA is my windows drive. HDB is what I'd like to use for my linux installation. It's a clean 80gig drive unpartitioned yet
<Locke> it didnt boot with just the hde change
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: ok
<bestial-> jayt: Ill try
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, do you see a line that looks like this:
<damian_> how do you install an icon theme in gnome
<Locke> oh wait nevermind
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, /dev/hda1 /media/window ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Cheate1> I have a laptopwith 2 hard drives. The internal already has windows xp, and I am trying to install to the external one
<Locke> i didnt boot with the customfile
<Locke> i just went back
<Cunali> NemesisUK, well, I was reading that nvidia cards require an extra binary driver to work properly. Could that be the problem?
<Locke> and booted with the same one lol
<damian_> I want to install this theme:
<damian_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: yes
<Seventh> I accidentally renamed a '.htaccess' file to '..' inside /var/www/subdir/, and now i cannot access the www root from ftp or cpanel. What to do?
<Cheate1> The installation went fine, I just can't boot ubuntu
<damian_> but don't know what to do
<Cheate1> grub doesn't even show up
<NemesisUK> Cunali, not just to use the live cd
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, please paste that line
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<BlueEagle> cunali: then your windows drive will be (hd0) and your linux drive will be (hd1). Partitions on the linux drive will be (hd1,*)
<Blinker> Cheate1 - did you change your bios boot settings to allow you to boot from the external?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ok, go to Places - Home Folder
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: ok
<TooTallJones> I'm new to linux and my cdroms give mount: too many levels of symbolic links when i try to use them(happened after I installed cedega) anyone mind trying to help me through this?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, Now click the button labeled "Up" twice
<Cunali> NemesisUK, oh okie...so at the ubuntu screen I should press F1 and choose the vesa display driver...then escape to go to grub menu, and then? o.o
<Cheate1> It is able to boot from usb devices. But when i tried booting from the external hard drive, nothing happened
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: ok
<Locke> ok i'm now in recovery mode
<BlueEagle> cunali: What was the problem again?
<Locke> now i'm changing hdc to hde in my menu.lst
<pau1> can anybody help me get my second hard drive working?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys the other day i installed a printer and it worked fine however today it is not printing at all when i try to print something it prints a blank page, when i do the test page it prints without a problem, The Printer is A Hp Deskjet 882c, im using dapper drake, Can any1 help me or tell me a channel where i can get help?
<Blinker> Cheate1 - make sure it's not only enabled, but appears on the list before HDD boot
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, click on the directory labeled "Media"
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: I"m there
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, and then open the directory labeled hdd1
<NemesisUK> Cunali, boot it as normal and hopefully it'll work
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, Is it showing you the files for that drive that you were trying to access?
<sbassett> pau1: should be easy, what type is it?
<BlueEagle> pau1: Not unless you can tell us why it's not working. Did you try: sudo fdisk -l
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: hdd1 shown with an x in the top right
<Cheate1> I manually selected to boot from the usb device, so I know it was booting off it
<Cunali> BlueEagle, when booting from the LiveCD, it gets the point of loading the GUI and I hear the initial ubuntu startup sound. but then everything freezes. sometimes i can move mouse, sometimes i cant. and cant do anything else
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, it's empty?
<Cunali> NemesisUK, ok, so vesa display driver and boot normally?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys the other day i installed a printer and it worked fine however today it is not printing at all when i try to print something it prints a blank page, when i do the test page it prints without a problem, The Printer is A Hp Deskjet 882c, im using dapper drake, Can any1 help me or tell me a channel where i can get help?
<BlueEagle> cunali: I see. Are you using IDE discs?
<NemesisUK> Cunali, yup
<Blinker> Cheate1 - did you set the bootable flag on the external's partition?
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: no no... has cdrom cdrom0 floppy floppy0 and hdd1
<pau1> sbassett is a fireball 4.3gb. installed ubuntu, shows it in disc manager as a extended 3 file system but will not mount
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ooh ok, open up hdd1
<sulo_> hi
<Cunali> BlueEagle, yes, both drives are IDE as well as both DVD/DVDRW drives
<Cheate1> I don't know, is that set automatically in the installation?
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: says I don't have permissions
<Blinker> Cheate1 - no
<Cheate1> then how do I set it
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, strange....  give me a second
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: k
<NewtoUbuntu> any1 here who can help me with my printer or point me to a channel where i might get help?
<sulo_> im trying to install XGL on Xubuntu ... but get errors because of old packeges oO
<sbassett> pau1 - ide? primary or secondary, master or slave?
<BlueEagle> cunali: Have you set either of the four IDE devices to "Auto Select"? I know that's confused installers before. Not sure if that should be an issue now tho.
<sulo_> i didn't finde anything about that in the tuts
<sulo_> anyone had the save problems?
<sulo_> and can tell me how to solve them
<Cunali> BlueEagle, well, I can't even get to the point of the installer. It won't even load up the Ubuntu Live CD completely.
<Blinker> Cheate1 - partition editors will do it for you - one sec.
<pau1> sbasset: ide, slave
<pau1> Disk /dev/hda: 6488 MB, 6488294400 bytes
<pau1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 788 cylinders
<pau1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pau1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<pau1> /dev/hda1   *           1         752     6040408+  83  Linux
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, are you familiar with pastebin?
<pau1> /dev/hda2             753         788      289170    5  Extended
<pau1> /dev/hda5             753         788      289138+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FunnyHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pau1> Disk /dev/hdb: 4310 MB, 4310433792 bytes
<pau1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 524 cylinders
<BlueEagle> cunali: I am talking about the hardware jumpers on the backs/sides of the devices.
<pau1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pau1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FunnyHat> paul, PLEASE stop
<pau1> /dev/hdb1   *           1         510     4096543+  83  Linux
<Blinker> Cheate1 - are you already familiar with linux or are you a new user?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell pau1 about pastebin
<Cheate1> I'm new
<Cunali> But no, none of my drives are set to auto select. All the jumpers are set to the proper master/slave configuration
<pau1> sorry :(
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey can any1 help me with my printer or point me to a place where i can get help?
<Blinker> Cheate1 - slide over to channel #blinker and i'll help ya out
<BlueEagle> pau1: shame on you
<sbassett> pau1: easy on the output :)
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the results of this command in a terminal: for i in /dev/[hs] d[a-z] ; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<Cheate1> k once sec
<jayt> crimsun, I have to go, unfortunately I have to get up early in the morning :-( thanks for the attention, maybe I can call back tomorrow
<Blinker> np
<Canute> So i'm trying to install a new driver for my wireless network card, how do I find out what it is?
<zzsputnik> hallo
<NewtoUbuntu> any1 here help me with my printer?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell canute about wireless
<jayt> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, then throw me the link that you get after submitting that paste so I can see the output
<NewtoUbuntu> is that english?
<zzsputnik> can somebody help me with manually resizing my desktop
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: That depends on what's wrong with your printer.
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, also, if you could paste your entire /etc/fstab file that would be helpful
<pau1> what do you think?
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: It helps to ask a question and not asking if you can ask a question.
<NewtoUbuntu> BlueEagle: the other day i installed a printer and it worked fine however today it is not printing at all when i try to print something it prints a blank page, when i do the test page it prints without a problem, The Printer is A Hp Deskjet 882c, im using dapper drake, Can any1 help me or tell me a channel where i can get help?
<Cunali> BlueEagle, I'm going to try NemesisUK's suggestion of choosing an alternative display driver, and see what happens with that. If that doesn't work, guess can start trying other things ^_^
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: ok
<harisund> what kernel package is the best for turion64 32 bit kernel? 686 or k7 or k8 or ????
<andy912> Hi all sup
<BlueEagle> pau1: I think /dev/hda* is one of your disks and /dev/hdb1 is the first partition of your second disk.
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: which Cups driver are you using?
<pau1> why can i not access second disk blue?
<BlueEagle> cunali: kk
<NewtoUbuntu> Sorry, im new and i dont know what a cups driver is
<zybreak> hi, i just installed 6.06.1. and i think i found a bug in xorg.conf, the script which generated the file put in a resolution called "1024x1024"
<FunnyHat> harisund, well, 64bit support for apps with a 64 bit kernel is not what i would call stable quite yet, so i would stick with 686 probably
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: ls -l on shows this.. dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2006-08-13 21:29 hdd1
<BlueEagle> pau1: Ehh.. have you tried mounting it?
<pau1> yes, it wont mount :(
<BlueEagle> pau1: Ok. Which error message are you getting?
<harisund> FunnyHat so both of k7 and k8 are for 64 bit? I am running a 32 bit kernel (regular Ubuntu, not AMD64 UBuntu) only
<BlueEagle> pau1: and which command are you using when you are trying to mount it?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, whoah.  Did you format your drive completely when you installed ubuntu?  Are you sure that there is more than one partition (let alone a windows partition) in your computer?
<pau1> i am just double clicking on the icon
<Locke> OK
<pau1> error: device /dev/hdb1 is already mounted to /
<pau1> error: could not execute pmount
<Locke> im booted, but its still trying to check hdc3
<zybreak> it clearly should be "1024x768" and after a manual change it worked fine
<tyler_d> there is more then one partition on that drive
<Locke> it stops during bootup and wants me to manually check it
<Locke> so i resume bootup, and it gets all the way till the nvidia logo screen comes up
<TCK0> anyone here having problems with beep-media-player randomly pausing ?
<FunnyHat> harisund, no, k7 is still 32 bit, and k8 iirc is also 32bit...  but it is a safe bet to go with 686 compiled packages for any modern chip
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: There is more then one partition. and that one was a windows part
<bruenig> pau1, what is your problem?
<Locke> then it tries to start a few times and then wont
<BlueEagle> pau1: I see. Well if you open ie. a terminal and type: cd /
<pau1> I cannot mount my second hard drive brueing
<Locke> in the server output it shows it trying to access /dev/wacom a bunch of times, then GLX fails
<tuxtux> bye
<BlueEagle> pau1: then you'll be on your root partition (which is /dev/hdb1 and your "second" disk)
<Locke> so i was gonna reinstall my nvidia drivers, when i found out that my /home is gone
<zzsputnik> would like to know anyhow
<Locke> there is nothing in /home i mean
<NewtoUbuntu> BlueEagle could u perhaps tell me what a Cups Driver is?
<bruenig> pau1, what is the name of your second harddrive?
<bruenig> hdb?
<pau1> ok blue done that
<Locke> my /usr still exists though
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Only if I start googling for your printer.
<Locke> and /home is on the same partition as /, /usr is a seperate partition
<pau1> hdb1 brueing
<Kill_X> wtf?
<NewtoUbuntu> Well do u knwo if it is a common problem or if there is a different chat room for this more specific topic?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ok, this is a quick fix probably
<Kill_X> harisund, where the hell do you get a K8 kernel image for i386 platform from?
<dell500> why does my 300gb NTFS usb drive not mount?
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: lets hope
<NemesisUK> NewtoUbuntu, what is you printer
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, sudo chmod -R 777 /media
<dell500> says wrong filesystem
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Recommended driver: hpijs http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_882C
<bruenig> pau1, judging from the error above, unmount it first (sudo umount /dev/hdb), then create a directory where you want to mount it (mkdir ~/hdb) sounds good, then do sudo mount /dev/hdb ~/hdb
<NewtoUbuntu> It is a Hp Deskjet 882c
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, then try to open up hdd1 in the file navigator that we were at before (the graphical one)
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: its going to town on something
<NemesisUK> NewtoUbuntu, are you in gnome?
<BlueEagle> funnyhat: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/DEVICENAME /PATH/TO/MOUNTPOINT
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, yes it should take a short minute
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: lol, thats awsome, changing the permissions??
<FunnyHat> BlueEagle, He's already mounted it, the permissions seem to be his issue
<bruenig> hdb1
<FunnyHat> BlueEagle, fstab appeared correct
<NewtoUbuntu> yes i am Nemesisuk
<bruenig> sorry I didn't name it right
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, did it work?
<roger> does anybody here have a working TV card?
<darkyoshi372> How can I watch streaming H.264, or whatever format Apple is using to stream WWDC? I want to watch it.
<BlueEagle> funnyhat:
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: that drive is full... but it is working
<BlueEagle> mt
<harisund> Kill_X ok thanks for that confirmation ..guess I was getting way over my head back then seeing the number of options I had :)
<FunnyHat> ;)
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: I will prolly get back to you in 30 or so... lol thank-you
<NemesisUK> ok goto gnome menu-system-administration-printing
<pau1> it says device is busy when i try to unmount it bruenig
<NewtoUbuntu> kk
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, you will NOT be able to write to the dirve
<dell500> paul what size drive?
<Kill_X> harisund, use the k7 image
<BlueEagle> dell500: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/DEVICENAME /PATH/TO/MOUNTPOINT
<pau1> 4.3gb dell
<TheGame> how do i remove volumes from my desktop
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, there is a separate piece of software (albeit slightly unstable) that can help you with that
<NemesisUK> NewtoUbuntu, there a printer setup gui there
<dell500> BlueEagle, i did that, says wrong filesystem
<TheGame> i know theres an option somewhere
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: Don't want to, just need some pics off of it
<BlueEagle> dell500: did you specify -t ntfs ?
<dell500> ya
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, awesome, I'll be afk for a while so if you have issues try asking the general channel rather than me specifically
<bruenig> pau1, what is on /dev/hdb1? anything important or just data or nothing?
<NewtoUbuntu> MY printer is set up and was working yesterday but today when i go to print it prints a blank Page NemesisUk
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: fo sho mang... tyvm for your help
<BlueEagle> dell500: sudo fdisk -l
<pau1> brueing, there are some music and files i would like to keep if poss
<flo> hi, how can I get a link to the garbage bin to the desktop?
<BlueEagle> dell500: which partition type is your usb stick?
<Kill_X> harisund, for i386... I am using that with my Athlon64... runs like hell ;)
<TheGame> how do i remove volumes from my desktop whats the option
<NemesisUK> NewtoUbuntu, thats strange, have you checked the #cups channel
<harisund> Kill_X what processor do you have?
<NewtoUbuntu> hmm no whats that channel for?
<dell500> BlueEagle, it's a 300gb Seagate USB-SATA drive that I enclosed myself.
<Kill_X> harisund, Athlon64 3200+, venice core.
<harisund> Kill_X ah ok . and you are running a 32bit OS, with k7 image. That was all I needed to know. Great! Thanks a ton.
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: still permission denied
<Locke> anyone recommend any files to change hdc to hde in?
<bruenig> pau1, do sudo gedit /etc/fstab and see if there is any mention of hdb1
<BlueEagle> dell500: That didn't really answer my question.
<harisund> I guess Turion64 is just a reworked Athlon64 for laptops, if I am not much msitaken Kill_X
<BlueEagle> dell500: when you run `sudo fdisk -l` does the drive show up at all?
<dell500> BlueEagle, I know sorry, fdisk says there are 4 partitions on it... not sure how that happened
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, crappit.
<pau1> it does mention it bruenig
<BlueEagle> dell500: ...and which partition types are they?
<bruenig> pau1, what is the mount point?
<BlueEagle> dell500: and which device node is the usb/sata disk on?
<Kill_X> harisund, Turion64 compared to Athlon64 is - as far as i know - nothing else than Athlon compared to Duron.
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: what was the name of that software?
<pau1> bruenig: just /
<NewtoUbuntu> Hmm there seems to be know one currently in that channel NemesisUk
<felipe__> Hello, which is the scrip to recongifure X server?
<harisund> Kill_X thanks for everything.
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, one second, I will find it for ya
<Kill_X> harisund, never mind :o
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: k
<BlueEagle> felipe__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> felipe__: You mean the command?
<dell500> BlueEagle, i don't know which node, all the types are unknown or Novell Netware 386
<BlueEagle> felipe__: if I remember correctly :)
<NemesisUK> NewtoUbuntu, sometimes you have to wait awhile for someone to answer
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=mount+partition
<BlueEagle> dell500: Please take the output from fdisk -l and put it on pastebin.
<bruenig> pau1, you need to change that mount point to somewhere else, for instance the /home/username/hdb1 I mentioned before, or whatever you want to call it
<felipe__> BlueEagle, thanks
<tyler_d> I can sudo ls that drive now and see contents
<pau1> how do i do that bruenig? I Am a newbie sorry !
<bruenig> pau1, make sure of course that where you say you want it to mount is somewhere that exists, if you didn't make the hdb1 directory before and you do in fact put it there make sure you make that directory
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: how can I now open it using root permissions?
<bruenig> pau1, just change where it says mount point in the fstab file
<Locke> my new proc is a duron 1g
<Locke> whats the disadvantage of duron
<dell500> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20597
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, well I suppose you could throw sudo before each command and go through the terminal:  i.e.
<bruenig> change / to /home/username/hdb1, putting in your username of course
<bestial-> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg where an incorrect command, according to the terminal, when I was logged in as root.
<phuzz> does anyone have a link to setup vnc as a system service kinda thing (something like rdesktop whare you can logon/out threw the same window as the local machine)
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, sudo cd /media/hdd1
<tyler_d> command not found
<Cunali> NemesisUK and BlueEagle, if you're still here, changing video driver seemed to have no effect >.>
<harisund> Kill_X I know this probably sounds dumb, but what happens if you install, say, a k7 image on a pentium machine?
<tyler_d> funnyhat: command not found
<bruenig> pau1, do you not what the filesystem is? ntfs, fat32, ext3? make sure that if you do know what the file system is that the fstab has the same thing under type
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, you typed that exactly?          sudo cd /media/hdd1
<BlueEagle> dell500: Well, now you can partition /dev/sdc can't you? What was the problem again?
<NewtoUbuntu> Any1 know a PRinting channel?
<NewtoUbuntu> (Besides Cups)?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, oh i'm sorry
<ezenu> does the mythtv package work in the repositories? I get hundreds of SQL syntax erros when running the setup
<Crazed> does some one here know a good tool to control my linux box remotely using http
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: I cut/paste it
<NemesisUK> Cunali, can you get the alternate install cd and do it that way or do you need to use a live cd
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, yea that will not work
<Cunali> NemesisUK, well, it doesn't matter to me. I just wanna get it installed so I can stop using windows >.<
<Blinker> locke, youre wondering what duron's disadvantages are?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, let's try to remount the hard drive quickly
<Kill_X> harisund, basically, I don't know... You might get some serious problems due to missing 3DNow! extensions and stuff...
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, type this
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, mkdir /media/windows
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/windows
<Kill_X> harisund, because Intel cores miss them
<harisund> Kill_X ok I am not going to bug you any more. Thanks again :) Catch ya later!
<bruenig> pau1, did you get all of that?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, after that, try navigating to /media/windows to see if you can access your files...      I will be right back, pizza got here
<Locke> Blinker, yeah
<Crazed> does some one here know a good tool to control my linux box remotely using http??
<Cunali> NemesisUK, is it much harder to install from the alternate cd?
<Locke> not that itll influence me to put the athlon 850 back in
<pau1> bruenig my mistake it was not there, hda1 was! hdb is not on the fstab file
<BlueEagle> dell500: I recomend you run `sudo fdisk /dev/sdc` and remove all the partitions there and re-create the ones you want (a 300gb ntfs drive is a waste imo) and then you should be able to format them.
<pau1> sorry
<Crazed> something like remotelyanywhere ..
<Kill_X> harisund, I'm here to help people, as well as people are here to help me.
<Blinker> they run hot, and to properly utilize their speed you need to use ddr memory
<NemesisUK> Cunali, use the alternate install cd then, it's not any harder
<pau1> it is an ext3 system
<BlueEagle> dell500: Also do note that linux doesn't write NTFS as of yet.
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey When i Attempt to Enable the Community Maintained Repository it says this error
<NewtoUbuntu> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<NewtoUbuntu> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1
<Cunali> NemesisUK, okie. Guess I'll go download that now then. Wish my internet was faster, ugh T_T
<NemesisUK> Cunali, it just uses a text interface and is quite intuitive
<Blinker> Locke - you'll want a high output fan on the chip + a good case fan if you plan on working it hard.
<Crazed> tyler_d,  paste your fstab (/etc/fstan) on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, umount /dev/hdd1
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: ok
<Crazed> follow FunnyHat  :)
<bruenig> pau1, ok here is what your entry should look like /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1            ext3/ntfs/fat32    defaults              0       0 replace ext3/ntfs/fat32 with whatever it is. Just add this to the bottom of the fstab file
<t> does anyone know a way to find the most recently edited file from a directory?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, then repeat that command I showed you, hitting the up arrow in console should bring it back up for you w/o having to retype it
<newpZ> hi when i try to download big files like an iso from bittorrent, my wireless dies and the only way to get it ack working is to reboot the router... this was not a problem with 5x.. has anyone heard of this?
<tyler_d> Funnyhat: is mounted multiple times
<bruenig> t, you could go into nautilus, choose view as list and then click on last modified
<pau1> it is not there brenig
<BlueEagle> dell500: Just out of shere morbid curriousity. How did you format that drive?
<bruenig> pau1, add it, just copy and paste what i put down there and except make the change where ext3/ntfs/fat32 is
<Cunali> NemesisUK, okie :) Should take me about 15 min to dload the alternate cd, and I'll give that a shot
<dell500> BlueEagle, through winblows
<ahFeel`> hi :) is there a way to FORCE xorg's resolution ?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ok hold on a sec
<NemesisUK> Cunali, cool
<BlueEagle> dell500: and it was just one partition on it you say?
<Noia> is there a good link for a how-to on how to get mp3 support on Unbuntu ?
<Elephant> t:  ls -t | sort might do it
<BlueEagle> dell500: as far as windows was concerned?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pau1> done bruenig
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell noia about mp3
<Cunali> NemesisUK, would like to say, thank you very much for your help so far ^_^
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, you said that you got an error with umount /dev/hdd1   ?
<bruenig> ok save it
<pau1> saved :)
<bruenig> pau1, now go into the terminal and do sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<pau1> ok done
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya, i just wanted to format it so i can use it on linux, xp, and macos
<dell500> BlueEagle, so fat32 or something would be best
<bruenig> pau1, now where would you want the folder to be that has all of the files?
<bruenig> once it is mounted of course
<BlueEagle> dell500: Yes, I would recomend fat32 for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> dell500: yes fat32
<tyler_d> funnyhat: yes... said it was mounted multiple times
<pau1> my home folder or desktop if poss
<BlueEagle> dell500: But that doesn't really explain why there are four partitions on it all of a sudden.
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya i know
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, ok, reboot your computer, it's the quickest way I can think to fix that problem.  Then go umount /dev/hdd1     then we'll do the sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/windows
<bruenig> ok for desktop do this in terminal ln -s ~/Desktop/hdb1
<dell500> BlueEagle, i just did sudo fdisk /dev/sdc, then did made a new partition, primary 1, block starts at 1 - 36481 or whatever, now i'm writing it
<BlueEagle> dell500: now I assume that what you pasted to pastebin was edited and not the entire output from fdisk -l
<tyler_d> funnyhat: ok gimme 2 secs
<Locke> ok i changed my fstab and stuff
<Locke> im crossing my fingers
<dell500> BlueEagle, true
<pau1> it says permission denied
<BlueEagle> dell500: :)
<bruenig> pau1, put sudo in front of it
<Blinker> Locke - did you catch what I said about the duron earlier?
<[Jessica1> Fuck. the person who was helping me left.
<pau1> ok done
<robmoore518> Have a dapper install issue. Asked it earlier but no one could help me. When I boot to the cd, I get the splash screen and choose "Start or install UbuntU." It loads right up to starting the X interface, then goes black. I get an arrow that I can move around with my mouse, but nothing else. How do I get past this?
<dell500> BlueEagle, but it still says the disk has 4 part.
<BlueEagle> dell500: even after writing the partition table?
<bruenig> ok, now restart your computer, the fstab file will mount it during the reboot and then that shortcut on the Desktop will allow you to browse the disk
<ardchoille> !language > [Jessica1
<pau1> thanks bruenig, wish me luck!
<BlueEagle> pau1: break a dependency
<bruenig> if it doesn't work I will still be here
<bruenig> should though
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, try the alternate install method, it goes thru the the install in text mode
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya, but i just deleted all the parts (1-4) so it should be kool, i just made a new partition of linux system, how do i define it as fat32?
<bruenig> pau1, you still there?
<bruenig> damn
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, maybe your computer doesnt have memoey enought  to run the live cd
<bruenig> !language > bruenig
<BlueEagle> robmoore518: Did you try different vga mode?
<y0shi> say, what is a good replacement for a winamp fan like me?
<robmoore518> I have a gig of ram
<FunnyHat> bruenig, ; )
<TheGame> can some1 tell me how to remove drives from my desktop
<FunnyHat> y0shi, xmms
<TheGame> permanently
<y0shi> ok:)
<Doodluv> y0shi: xmms very similar to the olderversionso winamp
<Blinker> y0shi - xmms
<FunnyHat> y0shi, it's like, exactly the same and I LOVe it
<finalbeta_> Ok, this wil sound a bit stupid, but sinse yesterday my laptop is cut of from google. I didn't install anything yesterday. My desktop loads google fine. Even pages that have google adds don't load anymore
<y0shi> sounds good
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, isnt memory ;)
<bruenig> well either way he will come back when it doesn't work, I put the symbolic link for the wrong directory
<finalbeta_> using firefox atm
<robmoore518> is the alternate install method available with this CD or do I need to download another iso?
<Locke> YAY
<finalbeta_> how can I debug this?
<tyler_d> funnyhat: what was that command to mount again?
<FunnyHat> robmoore518, you will have to download the alternate install cd
<TheGame> how the hell
<TheGame> nobody ?!
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/windows
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, but
<dell500> BlueEagle, any idea?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, do this first:   umount /dev/hdd1
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, actually you'll have to download it
<robmoore518> I'll try more vga modes, then dl the other iso. thanks.
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, sudo umount /dev/hdd1 i meant
<BlueEagle> dell500: tjaa.. try disconnecting and reconnecting it perhaps
<BlueEagle> dell500: not sure why it should make any difference but it's the best idea I've got.
<tyler_d> FunnyHat: k its not found
<dell500> BlueEagle, k, well i need to change the system from Linux to fat32 though
<TheGame> so nobody knows the answer to my question?
<BlueEagle> dell500: also do a sudo fdisk -l with it disconnected.
<bruenig> TheGame, what is it?
<FunnyHat> tyler_d, please join channel #funnyhat so i can have you paste exactly what you are typing and what it is saying
<BlueEagle> dell500: You can do that in fdisk
<finalbeta_> What could be on my ubuntu desktop that cuts me of from google? I can ping it, can't load http pages
<dell500> BlueEagle, i know, but what's the option to change it in fdisk
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, i had one issue one time, related with lvm and evms. it "hooks" on the boot for 20 minutes. after installing, i desabled the services and everything was ok
<bruenig> finalbeta_, you can load other pages I assume?
<TheGame> bruenig, im looking for the option where i can stop drives being shown on my desktop
<finalbeta_> bruenig, if they don't have google adds they load fine.
<TheGame> i 4got which system app its in
<Phaqui> does ubuntu ship with php?
<BlueEagle> dell500: t -> partition number -> c
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta try this   216.239.57.99 instead of google
<bruenig> finalbeta_, sorry don't know
<BlueEagle> dell500: c should be Fat23 LBA
<dell500> not just W95 FAT32?
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, when booting, try to access others ttys (alt+shift+F1) and look for information.
<dell500> so it should be LBA, BlueEagle
<robmoore518> bit_doidoa: so let it sit for 20min or so and it will keep going?
<y0shi> lol XMMS does seem alot like winamp.
<bruenig> TheGame, I assume those drives on the desktop are symbolic links, you should be able to just click on them and hit delete
<Sanne> Phaqui: php is in the repositories. I don't think it's on the CD:
<BlueEagle> dell500: For big drives it should be LBA (Large Block Addressing)
<TheGame> but then next time i reboot theyll be there
<Phaqui> yea, I noticed
<Doodluv> TheGame: isnt there a config somewhere where you check boxes for the types of objects you want on the desktop
<ych> hiya
<Phaqui> I tried  sudo apt-get install php5
<dell500> BlueEagle, gotcha :) thanks a lot
<ych> guys, i have a driver/harddrive question... i have an older machine running a socket A asrock board, which requires drivers for the sATA drives to be seen, or at least in windows it does. i want to convert it to linux, and i put in the liveCD to try it out, and if i click on Places --> Computer, the sATA hard drive (which is currently NTFS) shows up allright, allthough i havent tried mounting it yet. if it shows up in there now does that mean I'll be 
<Phaqui> I bet that is it :)
<TheGame> ya there is but i cant find it
<dell500> BlueEagle, hopefully it works
<ych> sorry, long paragraph
<Doodluv> aaaah
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGame: To Remove Icons from Desktop after running Diskmounter Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<dell500> BlueEagle, i'm gonna go eat some pizza, bbl
<bruenig> TheGame, do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> dell500: ofcourse you'll need to format it too.
<ych> (though its only 3 lines here)
<Doodluv> im not in front of my ubuntu box right now...
<BlueEagle> dell500: save a slice for me, will you? :p
<TheGame> thanks Jack_Sparrow thats the command i was looking for
<Sanne> Phaqui: wait a sec, I'll find you something
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, in my particular case, with a computer in brazil. i dont know why ubuntu installs lvm and evms by default. but every time, including in the install, the boot stopped on those items.
<trygg_> Why cant ADOM be apt-get'd in ubuntu but in debian and elive?
<Sanne> Phaqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=php&titlesearch=Titles
<bruenig> what is ADOM? oh and the other answer is different repositories = different packages
<bit_doidao> robmoore518, i personaly dont like the install via live cd. its very slow, because the computer needs to load all the stuff from the cd. alternate install is the one ;)
<sun_> how do you search the package list for a particular file?
<dell500> BlueEagle, says /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table...
<Blinker> ych, if it shows up then I don't see why you wouldn't be able to mount it. ubuntu/linux supports sata drives just fine
<kjm> sun_ : apt-cache search <foo>
<viksa> somebofy to tell me how to configure my tv tuner please
<bruenig> pau1, my fault, on that last command, made a slight error, can be fixed though
<kjm> sun_ : apt-policy <foo>
<ych> ok, i mean its not so much sATA itself, but the sATA controller, which you need a driver for win to see, whereas newer sata controllers show up on win
<BlueEagle> dell500: Aren't you eating pizza already?
<pau1> bruenig it works, i can see the files but not modify them
<dell500> BlueEagle, it's next door, might be gone lol, how do you format it? :)
<trygg_> bruenig: a roguelike game. Oh.
<BlueEagle> dell500: Well since it is an usb drive that might be troo.
<Blinker> ych - just as well
<ych> but if it can see it now, it's not likely to disappear is it?
<bruenig> pau1, open up a terminal, do cd Desktop, then do ln -s /media/hdb1
<BlueEagle> troo?
<ych> good
<kjm> sun_ : last one is wrong....
<dell500> no idea lol
<BlueEagle> wth does troo mean? :p
<BonKk> alguien en espaol?
<Blinker> ych - no...this isn't kansas anymore...
<ych> aight
<Jack_Sparrow> !sata
<Blinker> =p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> pau1, unless of course it did happen to show the mounted disk did it?
<ych> just makin sure, woulda been a PITA otherwise
<leonel> <BonKk> alguien en espaol?   <--  #ubuntu-es  o  #ubuntu-mx
<ych> k, time to get backing up my data for the switch
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya, i need to format it, how can that be done? :)
<BlueEagle> dell500: It might be that you need to format /dev/sdc and not really make partitions on it since it's an usb drive. Not sure about that tho.
<bruenig> !SATA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SATA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blinker> ych - smart man
<bluefox83> how do i get ubuntu to always mount /dev/hdb2 /d3 ?
<pau1> bruenig cd desktop does not work
<bluefox83> i need it to do that on startup
<dell500> anyone know how to format an USB SATA drive? :)
<bruenig> pau1, capitlize Desktop
<kjm> paul : cd ~/Desktop
<pau1> it shows the mounted disk
<dell500> here, i'll leave myself a note and come back, bbl
<BlueEagle> dell500: mkfs.vfat
<dell500> aw yes!
<pau1> but the files are read only
<kjm> paul : Is the drive formatted NTFS?
<BlueEagle> dell500: or rather mkdosfs
<dell500> BlueEagle, any idea what flags to use?
<pau1> no ext3
<bruenig> pau1, do this sudo chown username -R /media/hdb1, replace username
<dell500> or options i mean
<Kyle122139> could someone tell me how to make an ubuntu livecd?
<kjm> paul : what he said
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BlueEagle> dell500: mkdosfs -n myusbdrive /dev/sdc
<kjm> Kyle22139 : Goto www.ubuntu.org and download ?
<BlueEagle> dell500: if that doesn't work try /dev/sdc1
<BonKk> I've a problem with compiz, it works but the fast keys doesn't
<dell500> what's the n option, name?
<pau1> ok done brueing
<TheGame> BonKk,
<bruenig> pau1, should be a link on the desktop and all the files should be good
<ardchoille> !celtx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about celtx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGame> join #ubuntu-xgl and ill help you there
<BlueEagle> dell500: volume-name
<ych> hmmm i wish there were 25GB dvds ;(
<dell500> BlueEagle, says 'mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdc' (use -I if wanted)'
<TheGame> theyre called hd-dvds ych
<ych> lol but they dont fit in my burner
<dell500> BlueEagle, last time I did this it kept freezing
<bruenig> pau1, did it work?
<dell500> BlueEagle, but it just did it in a jiffy just now wierd
<TheGame> BonKk, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<BlueEagle> dell500: man mkdosfs
<BonKk> thanks
<pau1> bruenig, you are a hero, it works !!! thank you so much
<bluefox83> how do i set ubuntu to mount a standard ide drive on startup?
<BlueEagle> dell500: -I is to force it to make the filesystem on the entire disk. ie. superfloppy format.
<bruenig> ok good, felt a little bad about that mistaken symbolic link there at the beginning but the ends are good so that is what matters I suppose, off to do my homework
<BonKk> join #ubuntu-xgl
<BlueEagle> dell500: not sure if that's "the right way" but it being a usb disk I think it is.
<trygg_> I cant even find opera in the packagelist?
<PovRayMan> hey all, i'm was enjoying the remote desktop in gnome or whatever but now i'm using window maker and i don't have the remote desktop enabled anymore.  What is it that I gotta run via command line to startup the remote desktop server in ubuntu without running gnome?
<dell500> BlueEagle, wouldn't a 300gb take a while to format?
<BlueEagle> dell500: on the other hand I would try /dev/sd1 first
<BlueEagle> dell500: You will probably be able to finish your pizza. :)
<dell500> BlueEagle, sdc1 doesn't work
<dell500> lol
<dell500> BlueEagle, i'll bb soon, it's running mkdosfs right now
<TheGame> dell500,  u could do a quick format
<BlueEagle> kk
<BlueEagle> gl
<Meez> hey, i found an old sb live card, installed it today... yet... i still cant use two audio apps at once properly, or hear 2 people @ once on vent, or similar... i know it has hardware mixing... am i missing something?
<BlueEagle> thegame: I wouldn't recomend it for vfat on a usb disk that shows four phantom partitions. :)
<TheGame> oh
<BlueEagle> meez: running pure alsa or alsa-oss
<BlueEagle> ?
<PovRayMan> How is everyone doing? :)
<Meez> BlueEagle, how to check?
<Meez> alsa-oss is installed, should i try removing that & reboot?
<Gun_Smoke> Can I connect to a windows machine remotely?
<freebse> meez: maybe this will help: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<BlueEagle> meez: doesn't alsamixer list the driver it's using?
<PovRayMan> I too would like a quick pointer for remote desktop
<Meez> it tells me card and trip
<Meez> *chip, reading that link freebse
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: yes. you can install an ssh server with cygwin or you can setup windows desktop connection on XP and use terminal server client on linux to connect
* BlueEagle points at the desktop on the far side of the livingroom.
<PovRayMan> haha
<rafael_> hi everyone!!
<Meez> BlueEagle, should i be using alsa-oss or pure alsa?
<PovRayMan> I just wanna know how to start up the remote desktop server when not using gnome
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  I don't have a copy of windows..
<rafael_> is there a mirror for the freecontrib?
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: so what windows machine are you trying to connect to?! o.O
<anabain_> how can I know which version of the forcedeth driver module have I installed?
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  Roommates laptop
<FunnyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BlueEagle> povrayman: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20remote%20desktop
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: do want to connect to it graphically, ina point and click environment, or would SSH do?
<rafael_> im trying to download the packages with easyubuntu and apt get
<BlueEagle> meez: now that you ask I'm not sure. Did you check the link freebse gave you?
<rafael_> but the site is dont answer
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  Point and click
<Meez> reading it now
<freebse> meez: alsa
<cephalopod> Hi, what's the package name that provides support for MP3 playback?
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: What I want to know is how to run it not in gnome, that info is for gnome
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell cephalopod about mp3
<ljlolel> so, my computer sees my usb hard drive (even the partitions and each size), but it doesn't mount it.  When I try to mount the drives, i get the error: could not execute pmount, why is this?  , btw, this usbhd works on two other computers, windows and linux
<BlueEagle> povrayman: how do you want to run it then, if not in gnome?
<bluefox83> is there nothing in ubuntu to configure sound? i need to run something to configure alsa >.>
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: is this laptop running XP?
<cephalopod> bluefox83: Have you tried alsamixergui?
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: I use windowmaker instead of gnome and I'd just like to have the server running so i can login to the linux box at anytime
<bluefox83> cephalopod, yes...it doesn't seem to know what driver to use for my soundcard (sound blaster live)
<BlueEagle> povrayman: Have you concidered running a secure shell server and enable X11 forwarding?
<rafael_> the packages in the freecontrib dont asnwer! Somebody knows any mirrors??
<foomanchew> bluefox83, what soundcard ?
<foomanchew> bluefox83, exactly I had the exact same problem
<bluefox83> foomanchew, already said it..sound blaster live
<foomanchew> bluefox83, i missed that
<BlueEagle> povrayman: That's what I do with my server and then I run cygwin's X11 server on my windows box if I need to do something while logged in there.
<PovRayMan> That sounds a bit complex, should I just look for something else? I was googling before coming here and I saw something like NX something, I think that's a server app for vnc too
<rafael_> i dont get the packages in the easyubutu!
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  Yes
<TooTallJones> can someone help me with ubuntu, my cdroms won't mount it tells me there are too many symbolic links
<TooTallJones> i'm not finding any answers going through forums
<foomanchew> bluefox83, mine is fixed using SB live
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: enable Windows Desktop Connection (http://www.windowsnetworking.com/j_helmig/wxprmdtp.htm)
<BlueEagle> povrayman: and I find it simpler than running VNC as I never am physically working on my server. ( it's in a closet)
<bluefox83> foomanchew, how'd you setup alsa to use it though?
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: then use terminal server client to connect to it by pointing it to the IP of the laptop (sudo apt-get install tsclient)
<TooTallJones> anyone with some knowledge I can PM about this?
<ljlolel> so, my computer sees my usb hard drive (even the partitions and each size), but it doesn't mount it.  When I try to mount the drives, i get the error: could not execute pmount, why is this?  , btw, this usbhd works on two other computers, windows and linux
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  thanks
<devhen> np
<BlueEagle> tootalljones: Have you tried mounting them from the terminal?
<mcphail> PovRayMan: freenx will do what you need
<ljlolel> how do you mount from the terminal?
<TooTallJones> Yes I get the same error
<TooTallJones> too many symbolic links
<TooTallJones> i'm new to all of this though, so perhaps I did the commands wrong
<BlueEagle> ljlolel: sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /PATH/TO/MOUNTPOINT usually does the trick
<TooTallJones> but I think I have one file linking to the same file? not sure
<ljlolel> BlueEagle, why does the nautilus gui try to mount with pmount instead of mount?
<TooTallJones> that was the best explaination I could come up with, but I have no clue how I would resolve that
<BlueEagle> ljlolel: I really do not know.
<rafael_> exit
<foomanchew> anyone got a easy link to setting up XGL on dapper
<misaki> I compiled WINE using step-by-step instructions, now I need to uninstall it but I can't figure out how
<foomanchew> any scripts out there ?
<foomanchew> for XGL/compiz on ATI ?
<sethk> misaki, why do you need to uninstall it?
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<TooTallJones> is there a way I can revert back to default symbolic links for my cdroms?
<NemesisUK> foomanchew, check out #xgl and their guides
<TooTallJones> they worked before, but after I installed cedega I ran into this problem
<NemesisUK> foomanchew, worked for me :)
<argument> how can i get ubuntu through bittorrent?
<riaal> I got some stupid warning from Azureus that wont dissaper! Something like "Azureus did not shutdown tidily, bla bla." all i can "push" is "hide" and it don't dissaper. PLEASE help me =(
<foomanchew> NemesisUK, sharp thanks dude
<misaki> sethk, I'm trying to follow another set of instructions for how to get WoW working, and the first thing it tells me to do is uninstall previous versions of WINE. But since I didn't install it from the package manager when I type in the command it tells me to, it says no package found.
<mcphail> riaal: exit azureus cleanly and restart
<NemesisUK> foomanchew, :)
<riaal> mcphail: well i did, but the message is still there and if i kill it it will come back
<riaal> mcphail: is there like a "soft kill" or somthing?
<mcphail> riaal: you probably didn't quit azureus completely. You need to select "exit" from the "file" dialog
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  Is there any information on using it?
<riaal> mcphail: oh, thats so lame! thanks for the help :P
<trygg> The packagelist for ubuntu is pretty kde-heavy right? I mean i find kmplayer but i cant find mplayer? :c
<jordanau> what is the best wireless sniffer?
<goochy> I'm new to linux - when trying to extract an archive into /usr/bin it tells me I don't have permission do to that
<freebse> trygg: mplayer is not in the list you need to compile it to get gmplayer... or maybe there is a package somewhere else
<riaal> Is it possible to use the "TV out" on the graphic card under ubuntu?
<Kill_X> trygg, well... I don't think so :o
<jordanau> goochy, you need to use the sudo command
<Kill_X> jordanau, uhm... try netstumbler
<freebse> riaal: which card
<denstark> I have a quick question. I just installed a server (proftpd) and just need to figure out how to start the damn thing. if I try to do it from the command line, it tells me its managed by inetd. I'm clueless haha.
<trygg> Seems wierd that not mplayer or opera is there
<trygg> not gproftpd either
<TooTallJones> will anyone try to help me troubleshoot this mounting problem in PM?
<Kill_X> mplayer is definitely there.
<trygg> Maybe i have a wierd sources.list
<freebse> trygg: Opera is, you can get it from another source
<TooTallJones> it's not finding /dev/hdc and it's also telling me there are too many symbolic links
<Kill_X> opera is within the canonical commercial repository
<freebse> Kill_X: it ism but whitout the skins from gmplayer
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: on using what? tsclient?
<CyDrive> does anyone know of a proxy tester?
<Gun_Smoke> devhen: yes
<Kill_X> freebse, yeah, that's right O:-)
<TooTallJones> pretty please?
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: its extremely easy. in computer: put the IP of the laptop, for protocol use RDP,
<Blinker> CyDrive - what kind of tests?
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  And on his end?
<riaal> freebse:  NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] 
<CyDrive> i need a proxy tester just to see if the proxy is still working and if possible tell me if its anonymous
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: did you see the link I posted about seting up windows desktop connectioN?
<freebse> Kill_X: so there is no ither way than compile :) I did it as well, or you use vlc which is much better anyways
<trygg> Kill_X: how come i cant find mplayer? :/
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  No
<riaal> why can't i see others avatars im aMSN 0.95? =S
<brk3> hi, my pc has 2 hardrives I want to use the first one for linux/windows and the second for storage.. would resierFS on the storage drive work with both..?
<jordanau> anyone know of a good wireless sniffer for linux?
<devhen> Gun_Smoke: (http://www.windowsnetworking.com/j_helmig/wxprmdtp.htm)
<Kill_X> trygg, what is your sources.list ?
<Kill_X> TooTallJones, PM me, but please start all over again :o
<freebse> brk3: you van not really access Reiser from WinDOS
<foomanchew> anyone know what happend to ALSACONFIG ?
<brk3> freebse: is there anything else that would work?
<NemesisUK> brk3, fat32 you can read/write from linux and windows
<riaal> anyone have any ide why i can't se avatars in my aMSN?
<Gun_Smoke> devhen:  thanks
<brk3> NemesisUK: is there not disadvantages to fat32?
<looktj> hi
<searayman> any good eye candy for us non nvidia/ati users?
<looktj> i need help
<looktj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NemesisUK> brk3, you could use ext3 and use the ext2ifs driver in windows
<freebse> brk3: FAT32m ext2, ext3 wgut drivers for WinDOS (like ext-explorer) FAT32 is the vest choice it can be read by both
<CyDrive> anyone know of a proxy tester to see if the proxy work?
<looktj> help! my laptop wont connect to internet
<searayman> any good irc things for linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<searayman> looktj:  are u using wirless?
<looktj> yea
<searayman> looktj:  do u have a wep key?
<CyDrive> lookj: what kinda networking card are you using?
<looktj> i have wireless card, my wireless router does not have
<looktj> hmm In
<looktj> Intell 200 something
<looktj> sorry for bad spelling
<noel> hi, is there anyone here who could help me out a bit with a printer?
<searayman> looktj:  is there a password to get on to our network?
<riaal> i can't play sound in any program but vlc? somthing about blocking the soundcard? (no vlc running in ps)
<looktj> nope no wep or anything
<searayman> ok
<looktj> i installed it recently
<looktj> default thingy is "lo"
<searayman> looktj:  in the top right of the screen is there a computer mopnitor with a red circle with a white line throu it?
<riaal> how do i change working space if the icons are blocked? (by a STUPID azureus warning)
<searayman> anyone know of any good eye candy for us no nvidia/ati users?
<looktj> let me go boot my laptop up
<trygg> Kill_X: pastebin is having some problems.
<NemesisUK> Seantater, xgl
<Kill_X> well, just one second
<searayman> looktj:  ok, and when u type to me so i dotn miss your typing please start with my username with a : after it, you can do that by startign to type the first letters then hit tab and it will finish my name
<noel> hi, is there anyone here who could help me out a bit with a printer?
<Kill_X> trygg,  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste <-- use that one.
<riaal> is there any softer kill than just "kill"?
<sethk> riaal, kiill with no arguments is soft
<sethk> riaal, there are arguments to make it harder
<sethk> riaal, kill, by itself, instructs the application to do a clean normal shutdown
<searayman> any good eye candy for us non nvidia/ati card users?
<Kill_X> trygg, first text input field means display name
<trygg> Kill_X: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2843/
<Kill_X> ah okay
<riaal> sethk: i keep getting this warnings frome my torrent client Azureus, and the "hide" button don't work. any inde? thanks for the kill help  btw
<sethk> riaal, warnings about kill, you mean?
<y0ss1_77> can someone tell me how to use wine
<riaal> sethk:  yes, and I can't get them to go away whit out rekilling the program
<riaal> sethk:  there is a "hide" button on the warning but it doesnt work =((
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kill_X> trygg, what package-manager did you use for searching?
<sethk> riaal, you'll just have to ignore the warnings.  If the app is properly coded then kill is safe.  (plain kill, not kill -9 or others).
<sethk> riaal, if the app isn't coded correctly, well, then you are pretty much SOL
<riaal> sethk:  the problem is I have a warning all over my screan that i can't get ridd of whit out killing (exeting) the program, then it comes again.........
<y0ss1_77> anyone
<y0ss1_77> can you tell me how to run wine
<searayman> any good eye candy for non nvidia/ati users?
<jrib> y0ss1_77: wine /path/to/exe
<y0ss1_77> k
<jrib> !wine > y0ss1_77
<searayman> y0ss1_77: do u have wine installed?
<y0ss1_77> yes
<CyDrive> how do i use a proxy in ubuntu?
<foomanchew> anyone got DOD running via Wine ?
<CyDrive> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<y0ss1_77> jrib: do i need to mkdir c:\windows for it to work
<feet> hello. my programs complain they dont have neccesary permissions for /dev/null/ no matter how many times i chmod /dev/null, bash reports Permission Denied. how can i fix that? cheers!
<searayman> y0ss1_77:  ok then when u have a .exe downloaded you go into termianl and cd to the directory, then type sudo wine [filename] .exe
<CyDrive> use sudo in the front
<noel> hi, is there anyone here who could help me out a bit with a printer?
<CyDrive>  y0ss1_77: use sudo it makes the program act like its root
<PovRayMan> hmm ok i give up trying to figure out freenx
<jrib> y0ss1_77: nope, you don't need to create that yourself, wine creates ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/
<y0ss1_77> kk
<trygg> Kill_X: apt-cache
<PovRayMan> anytime i try to run vncserver it launches a new gnome session, i just want it to work with windowmaker and not make a new session
<CyDrive> i meant feet sorry
<feet> i know that
<Kill_X> trygg: well I understand.
<feet> but that wont always work
<Kill_X> trygg, what platform are you on?
<meez^> freebse, that guide didnt really help :(
<searayman> anyoen know any good eye candy for ubuntu???????
<bobbyd_> hi
<feet> in fact, sudo and logging in as root dont make any difference
<mcphail> riaal: did you exit azureus cleanly as i suggested?
<meez^> still cant hear 2 people on vent, or hear GAIM events while on vent
<jrib> !themes > searayman
<bobbyd_> what's the best way to duplicate a hard drive to another identicle drive? can I use dd somehow on the block device?
<trygg> Kill_X: p3, dont really know what that is. i386?
<CyDrive> How do i setup a proxy in ubuntu?
<searayman> jrib: no not themes thats boring eye candy, i want fun stuff, but be able to use it not having a nvidia card
<freebse> <meez^> maybe your card is too old, what card do you have
<meez^> sb live
<noel> hi, is there anyone here who could help me out a bit with a printer?
<Kill_X> trygg, try to search for mplayer-686
<jrib> CyDrive: system > preferences > network proxy  (I don't know too much detail)
<lumgwada> hi can anyone suggest a way to increase, the sensitivity of  metacity windows 'snapping' or rubbing against corners with mouse drags?
<meez^> its of the emu10k chipset, and i _know_ it has hardware mixing :)
<meez^> i think ill try a last hard reboot to see if its fixed
<meez^> brb
<jrib> searayman: xcompmgr is nice to play with, it still causes some system instability though in my experience
<trygg> Kill_X: nothing
<jrib> searayman: not sure if that works without nvidia cards or not though
<trygg> kmplayer i find though
<searayman> jrib:  yea i know i had an episode with that today lol, anythign else? i seemed to keep losing my gnome nbar withthat
<riaal> mcphail: I did, but now some stupid warning messege about IF I have a router bla bla bla and i can't get ridd of it
<Doodluv> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrib> searayman: 3ddesktop?  I guess xgl didn't work for you?
<misaki> i'm trying to uninstall an application that i compiled, is there an easy way to do that?
<jrib> misaki: how did you install it?
<FunnyLookinHat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<searayman> jrib: yea xgl ddosent work cause i have a s3 unichrome, i havent tried xgl i just hear my card dosent support it
<riaal> anyone know's if it is possible to just turn off the warnings in Azureus?
<jrib> searayman: yeah, I'm in the same boat and I have an nvidia (crappy laptop card)
<trygg> Kill_X: should i just give up? :p
<riaal> im just going to try the old windows fix, reboot :P
<riaal> brb
<nzk> Has anyone here seen "Ghost Ship"?
<nzk> Has anyone here seen "Ghost Ship"?
<jrib> misaki: did you type 'make install' when you installed it?
<nzk> Has anyone here seen "Ghost Ship"?
<jrib> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<searayman> jrib:  yea i am soooo mad!!!!! i want xgl so badly
<Phenax> searayman: It's an overrated fad imo :/
<_NUKE_> hey guys sory for disturbing but i am a noob in distress. I have heard of a "pack" (is that what you call it?) that instals all of the codecs that you will need like divx and mp3 and other stuff like java and flash. it does this all in one go. I have tried searching for it but cant find it. does anyone know what i am talking about?
<nzk> Has anyone here seen "Ghost Ship"?
<NemesisUK> Seantater, just goto #xgl and follow one of their many guides
<NemesisUK> Seantater, sorry
<misaki> i followed step-by-step instructions, i wasn't possible to install a package because one of the files needed to be patched (this was for WINE)
<searayman> Phenax:  really? i think it looks fun
<jrib> nzk: what is "Ghost Ship", a movie?
<fblade> hey guys anyone help me in trying to get 3d stuff working on ubuntu it says the libsdl cannot be found
<nzk> jrib: yes its a movie
<Kill_X> trygg, hm... I am busy with helping TooTallJones atm... He's got a serious mount problem...
<SonicChao> _NUKE_: try EasyUbuntu
<searayman> Phenax: right now the only eye candy i got going is xdesktopwaves witch i think is a blast :-)
<SonicChao> !easyubuntu > _NUKE_
<misaki> NUKE: read this I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<NemesisUK> searayman, at #xgl they have guides for getting xgl working
<Phenax> searayman: Lol, that app is pretty funny
<jrib> nzk: try to keep #ubuntu for support, but feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss movies
<Phenax> searayman: It doesn't do all that much more than a compositor and 3ddesktop
<Phenax> searayman: And for the resources those things punch out I don't think it's worth it
<Kill_X> trygg, are you able to wait until tomorrow? :S
<searayman> NemesisUK:  i cant use xgl i have an s3 unichrome gfc
<trygg> Kill_X: i sure am ! :)
<Herbal> im trying to help me friend install ubuntu. everything goes till it gets to installing grub where it fails and so does lilo. it says install to target it doesent name a partition...anyone know how to fix this?
<NemesisUK> searayman, lol sorry
<_NUKE_> thanks guys ill try those out...
<searayman> Phenax:  see i had 3ddekstop but i dotn switch desktops that much
<Phenax> searayman: Well, you'll need DRM and DRI enabled in your kernel if it's S3 Unichrome (I'm fairly sure), but I'm too lazy to explain
<misaki> jrib: yes I did type `make install'
<trygg> Kill_X: anywho, thanks!
<y0ss1_77> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Yazak.exe": Module not found
<y0ss1_77> what should i do
<searayman> Phenax:  what..do u mean i could get xgl workign on s3 unichrome?
<Kill_X> trygg, great, I'd be happy to help you another time :)
<jrib> misaki: you can try 'make uninstall' and see if the developer included it.  In the future, consider using checkinstall to install what you compile with a package
<searayman> y0ss1_77:  u were the internet guy right?
<jrib> !checkinstall > misaki
<Phenax> searayman: Last time I checked DRM and DRI could handle it, I'm not positive though
<y0ss1_77> dunno
<y0ss1_77> lol
<Phenax> searayman: Best thing to do is probably google 'xgl on s3 unichrome' or whatnot
<misaki> ty jrib, i'll do that
<searayman> Phenax:  i just get things that say its not supported
<y0ss1_77> im tryin to get yazak installed now its installed but wont run
<searayman> Phenax:  what is this drm and dri stuff
<Phenax> searayman: Oh, then it may not be. AIGLX is in Xorg 7.1 by default and may work better for you (I think)
<Phenax> Has similar features
<Phenax> searayman: It's probably enabled if 3ddesktop works for you
<Herbal> im trying to help me friend install ubuntu. everything goes till it gets to installing grub where it fails and so does lilo. it says install to target it doesent name a partition...anyone know how to fix this?
<searayman> Phenax:  how do i get aiglx workign
<Phenax> Herbal: it says "Install to target it doesn't name a partition" huh?
<harisund> Can someone explain what is the difference between the various folders in my home directory? There is a .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2. .gnome2_private, .metacity, .nautilus?Also, which file do I edit to remove update-manager instead of using the sessions properties?
<Phenax> searayman: I have no idea. I don't use/ever have used Ubuntu. I'd wait until X.org 7.1 goes stable
<Herbal> yea everything installs fine but the bootloader wont install
<Phenax> I believe 6.8.2 or 6.9.0 is stable now, 7.0 is just 6.9.0 modularized
<searayman> Phenax:  u know how long that will be?
<Phenax> Herbal: Well an exact error would help
<yossman> phenax, you've never used ubuntu ? ;)
<yossman> wat'r you doin' here then ;p
<searayman> Phenax:  i want them so i can use compiz! so i can get the compiz themes and compiz has like an expose feature liek mac osx
<Phenax> yossman: Helping where I can? It's all Linux
<yossman> phenax, kudos to you sir ;)
* yossman bow
<y0ss1_77> lol
<yossman> woa, y0ss ;)
<y0ss1_77> need help please:(
<Phenax> searayman: Well, then unfortunately it sounds like comppiz doesn't support your intigrated video device and you'll have to wait for support or possibly grab a CVS and check for support. I still advise googling it.
<fblade> when i try and run bzflag  i get this error if i run it through termnial any idea? X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<fblade>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<fblade>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<fblade>   Value in failed request:  0x3e
<fblade>   Serial number of failed request:  122
<fblade>   Current serial number in output stream:  124
<jrib> !paste > fblade
<yossman> y0ss try just asking the q
<Phenax> fblade: It sounds like it's trying to set a resolution, maybe 'pre-make' a configuration file to set it to a resolution that you know?
<y0ss1_77> im tryin to run yazak with wine but it aint workin
<y0ss1_77> how do i get it to work
<Phenax> fblade: As in, it sounds like it's trying to start up at a resolution not supported by your video card or similar device
<andrivid> I booted ubuntu install on IA64, but when it detected hardware it said i had a non-ubuntu cd.........why did this error happen?
<litos_> hello
<fblade> how can i make it so it starts at resolution that works?
<Phenax> fblade: Well, I don't know any specifics on the bzflag configuration file but you'll probably have to edit it.
<Phenax> fblade: Look for a .bzflag or similar file in your ~ folder (/home/user)
<searayman> Phenax:  i think i found a good website but its in spanish lol
<searayman> Phenax:  and the google translation makes it choppy
<Phenax> searayman: Try using Google translation tools
<Phenax> searayman: Oh, well can't help there.. I suck at Spanish
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Phenax> searayman: Or possibely ask in #xgl or similar, a channel in relation to
<Phenax> searayman: About the status of S3 unichrome and XGL
<searayman> Phenax:  i am pretty good, but anywho they say to try the live cd koraa because it has built in xgl+compiz and they said to use that as a test
<y0ss1_77> is there anyway to get yazak to run on linux using wine?
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: I'd say install wine and execute the file through it?
<y0ss1_77> i did but it gives an error
<twisted> hey, how do I turn off auto-mounting?
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: The wine application database holds the status for many Window's applications, maybe you want to check that
<y0ss1_77> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Yazak.exe": Module not found
<searayman> Phenax:  http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203
<twisted> because I want to use the ntfs-3g driver instead of the normal ntfs, but gnome already has it mounted
<Phenax> twisted: Automounting is generally a feature of your Window manager with support of DBUS, it's probably in your window manager configurations
<Phenax> twisted: umount /dev/devicenameforwindows
<twisted> true
<twisted> hmm... can't I replace the auto-mount properties to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs? or something? u said it was dbus... let's see
<y0shi> is there an OS X like menu in ubuntu?
<twisted> which ya mean
<twisted> the dock?
<Phenax> twisted: ntfs-3g is a kernel module. You'll probably need to manually mount it because I doubt many window managers notice it yet.
<looktj> i sersiously need help with getting intel pro 2200bg to work
<Phenax> looktj: What's an 'intel pro 2200bg', a modem?
<Phenax> A ethernet card?
<looktj> wireless card
<_paul> hi, just wondering why suspend2 isnt included with ubuntu seen as its said to work much better that whatever methods already there>?
<y0ss1_77> Phenax where do i find the file to see what happened with wine
<josh> how do i login as root?
<y0ss1_77> the app database?
<Phenax> looktj: Generally, you'd look for the module name and see if you can't load it. If that fails manually compile the kernel with support for it?
<jrib> !root > josh
<eyequeue> josh, don
<eyequeue> josh, don't
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > josh
<y0shi> you can log in as root if you REALLY want:P
<looktj> it was working before i reintalled ubuntu
<Phenax> looktj: And I believe wifi requires a bit of extra configuration here and there, maybe try using dhcpcd to obtain the info (dhcpcd wlan0), your device name may not be wlan0
<_paul> hi, just wondering why suspend2 isnt included with ubuntu seen as its said to work much better that whatever methods already there>?
<Phenax> josh: I believe it's 'sudo passwd', then set your root password, then you'll be able to login as root (or use su)
<yossman> on my laptop, the wifi device is 'eth1' instead of 'eth0'
<josh> im trying to install a flavor of linux on one of my drives, but when i try to mount or do anything, it says i need to be root
<yossman> it's a mini PCI IBM/intel wireless card
<y0ss1_77> Phenax: how do i check the application database for wine
<eyequeue> Phenax, that is deprecated in this channel, please don't
<y0shi> see in http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3304682858126153303&q=xgl&hl=en the OS like menu? can it be installed on ubuntu?
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: I'd google for it.. It's a website
<y0ss1_77> ohhh
<y0ss1_77> kk
<looktj> i put my network on eth1 and changed it to my router, "lookwire"
<antox_> good evening. I've got the following questions: where interface names are defined for physical network adapters? and where can I include module names, which I want to be inserted at boot-time?
<looktj> i also rebooted ubuntu
<looktj> still doesnt work
<josh> thanks, sudo passwd worked
<GTX> Whats the asterix channel name on freenode?
<yossman> antox_, try /etc/network/interfaces
<twisted> windows scares me
<GTX> who doesnt it scare twisted
<GTX> :p
<josh> oh sweet, this ubotu thing is telling me things
<harisund> Can somebody please tell me how to stop ssh-agent from running at boot time?
<twisted> omfg
<bobbyd_> is ext3 slower than ext2?
<GTX> harisund, remove it from /etc/init.d/
<twisted> I suddenly realise why I can't boot it
<looktj> if i cant get my dell 600m internet to work i going back to xp
<GTX> Don't give up that easy looktj !
<searayman> can i burn an iso in ubuntu?
<antox_> yossman, there is nothing concerning physical adresses in /etc/network/interfaces. :/
<h8tred> wondered if someone could help me with making a link to my C: drive, which is a ntfs partition, on my desktop with the hard disk icon, i currently have made a soft link on my desktop, which works, but it does not have the hard disk icon
<GTX> In gnome <searayman>, just right click file and click burn
<ajmitch> antox_: interface name->MAC mappings are likely to be in /etc/iftab
<yossman> antox, oh you're looking for MAC address?
<yossman> antox, just 'ifconfig -a' in terminal
<looktj> i had working the first time i installed ubuntu which i messed up x-server
<searayman> GTX:  and it will burn the sio bootable?
<yossman> will tell you hardware address
<antox_> ajmitch, 10x a lot!
<GTX> of course <searayman>
<harisund> GTX: it's not a service that can be stopped. That's what annoys me. A 'ps axjf' listing tells me it is being run as a part x-session-manager but I don't know how to stop x-sessoin-manager from running ssh-agent
<FantasticFoo> how do you connect to a wireless network in linux?
<FantasticFoo> windows lets me
<DanaG> argh, Ubuntu prepackaged kernel == no suspend2.
<searayman> GTX:  thank you very much
<GTX> no problem <searayman>
<DanaG> Time to roll my own.
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell tyler_d about ati
<FantasticFoo> it automatically recognizes the signal
<DanaG> !kernel > DanaG
<eyequeue> josh, such as why we don't use root in ubuntu, read them
<GTX> Whats the asterix channel name on freenode?
<FantasticFoo> but i don't know how to connect to a wireless network with my laptop
<looktj> i reinstall, boom, the internet doesnt work
<FunnyLookinHat> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh> im never gonna use root in ubuntu
<josh> i just needed to act as root to work with mounting
<mythtv> is mythtv supposed to give thousands of SQL syntax errors when mythfilldatabase is run?
<TheGame> whats the best stickies program for gnome
<Elephant> josh:  Don't say never.
<Elephant> Say 'almost never'
<TheGame> any1
<looktj> my mom is bugging me for this computer, i told her my interent doesnt work and trying to get help
<DanaG> How safe is it to "git" the Edgy kernel in Dapper?
<antox_> Is there a special file, where on-boot-inserted modules are listed? Or should I add "modprobe" command?
<TheGame> nobody uses stickies/
<tritium> antox_: /etc/modules
<DBO> DanaG, foolish at best
<DanaG> Then I should go with the latest Dapper?
<DBO> yes
<DanaG> I want to go with 2.6.17
<tritium> DanaG: why?
<josh> haha, ok
<DBO> so upgrade to Edgy DanaG
<josh> i will almost never login as root
<mrbayHU> hello
<josh> scouts honor
<eyequeue> DanaG, not
<antox_> tritium, thank you.
<tritium> sure, antox_
<pushpop> How do I install flash for firefox?
<looktj> brb
<nzk> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp83-237-58-172.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<twisted> rofl
<TheGame> ?
<josh> what the
<twisted> Ubuntu seems to take a very long time to "Mounting root partition"
<mrbayHU> can i compile additional modules to my apache which was installed from the pkg?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* nzk was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DanaG> Hmm, maybe I don't.
<DanaG> I'm looking through changelogs on kernel.org.
<twisted> does it always take long when it's a scsi disk?
<sysdoc> nzk, ... ahhh nevermind, lol
<josh> flash, shockwave and java are already implemented right?
<josh> or am i totaly wrong
<tritium> josh: you still have to install them
<TheGame> shockwave isnt
<josh> this is my first time even booting into ubuntu
<TheGame> theres no shockwave for linux
<Bangers> hi all, im having some issues with ubuntu 6.06 - i have two video cards on my PC onboard and PCI (PCI is connected to monitor though)
<ucordes> is there any way to convert BSD applications to ubuntu conformity?
<searayman> i want flash 9 for linux!! lol
<tritium> pushpop: you want to install flashplugin-nonfree
<goof> is there even flash 8 for linux yet?
<Bangers> but ubuntu is tryign touse my onboard video as my display which isnt hooked up to the monitor
<eyequeue> DanaG, read the last paragraph here:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000150.html
<Bangers> how do i change it
<Awesome-o2000> Bangers, diasable it in the bios
<Awesome-o2000> disable
<pablo_> hello, tmsnc doent works correctly on ubuntu console, it doesnt draws all the characters, what can i do?
<Bangers> Awesome-o2000: I already tried, theres no disable option, only "chose first video" which i set to PCI
<Awesome-o2000> Bangers, set it to agp
<redcard> Hey , does anyone in here have any experience with the iMic USB sound card?  Does that work in Ubuntu on PPC?
<jrib> searayman: the only option I know of for flash9 on linux is to use wine
<searayman> jrib:  dose that work well
<eyequeue> is anyone else experiencing freenode troubles currently?  * Ping reply from eyequeue: 64.54 second(s)
* Kill_X is not
<gnomefreak> jrib: would you need ff build for windows also for that
<jrib> searayman: works fine, I only tested it out and keep it around in case I ever encounter a dumb site that requires flash9.  Just install firefox through wine and then go to the flash page and install it
<finalbeta_> How do I get multiple instances of totem?
<looktj> i give up
<jrib> gnomefreak: yeah, just get the windows installer for firefox
<looktj> i going back xp
<finalbeta_> running it several times...
<Kill_X> jeez...
<lconcepts> i cant get tzdata debian package to install....it says Failed to install package...but shows no other erros
<lconcepts> any ideas?
<twisted> anyone know if there is finder-clone for linux?
<Kill_X> how long does that guy's system take to reboot :o
<looktj> i cant my internet to work at all!!!!!!!!!!!:@
<TooTallJones> lol
<TooTallJones> I have dial-up ;p
<effer> my adept notifier keeps telling me i have updates to get....i get the updates, but the icon is still there....i click it and it still wants to update the same 2 packages, but next to them it says 'no change', and i can't get them to go away....what do i do?
<Kill_X> :D
<Kill_X> I see
<finalbeta_> How do I get multiple instances of totem? running it several times.
<looktj> i have wireless laptop
<next> twisted: I'm not familiar with Finder, but I've heard that Beagle is perhaps similar?
<next> Have you tried that?
<Cale> Hi, I just compiled a new kernel (since I need reiser4 support), and I lost the pretty status display on bootup and shutdown. Perhaps I'm missing a kernel option? Do I have to do anything special when/before running make-kpkg to get this?
<picasso> dumb question: where is "Burn ISO" option in nautilus?
<Cale> (It just goes black for those times)
<sethk> Cale, console modes, perhaps?
<Cale> sethk: hmm
<looktj> im getting dell's sopport
<looktj> :P
<sethk> Cale, I'm assuming that X is working normally.
<twisted> next: beagle is like spotlight
<Cale> sethk: yes, everything's fine except that :)
<sethk> Cale, I forget the exact wording, but turn on the thing that lets you use consoles of other than 80x24
<next> Ah, okay.
<picasso> anybody? i know it's here somewhere.. how do i burn an ISO file w/ gnome/nautilus?
<DanaG> Oh, the one fix I do need isn't even in any of the kernels yet.
<DanaG> I need frequency tables for Yonah.
<Cale> picasso: I was unaware that you could do that.
<harisund> does anybody know how to stop ssh-agent from being started during gnome-login?
<Cale> picasso: You can construct a new data CD and burn it though
<eyequeue> picasso, gnomebaker
<twisted> next: :)
<pushpop> How do you uninstall a package you just installed?
<finalbeta_> How do I get multiple instances of totem? running it several times.
<eyequeue> picasso, right click on the filename
<xnull> what ports it's running cyrus pop3d? 110 ?
<eyequeue> pushpop, dpkg --purge foo
<picasso> eyequeue: ok, just was a bit confusing. i assumed that meant put the actual file on the CD
<pushpop> thanks
<picasso> i'm trying the context menu item of the ISO, "Write to Disk"
<DanaG> I also could use a newer version of ALSA.
<picasso> hopefully it'll give me a nice bootable ISO :)
<looktj> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate laptops
<eyequeue> picasso, that file is a cd image, and you can also loop-mount it without burning, heh
<effer> i'm having some problems...my adept notifier keeps telling me there are updates for two packages...if i get the updates, it says updates complete, goodbye...i close it, and the icon is still there....i click it, the same packages want updates...next to them it say no change.  what should i do?
<andrivid> i booted the ubuntu installer on ia64, but when it detected hardware it errored non-ubuntu cd..why?
<twisted> damnit
<redcard> Does anyone here have a system76 laptop, on that note?
<twisted> gonna have to reinstall windows
<twisted> *swears*
<twisted> I _hate_ ntfs
<harisund> !ssh-agent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-agent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Miek> :)
<looktj> ntfs is more secured and faster
<mcquaid> hello, is there an alternative to baobab?  I found baobab is not reporting the correct size on some folders and is not sorting by size properly
<next> twisted: I have had similar woes with NTFS. :p
<twisted> yep
<twisted> off to reinstall
<twisted> hopefully back in 30min
<twisted> else me passed out
<andrivid> helol?????????????
<looktj> !intel pro wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel pro wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amonkey> i can't get freenx installed, it says Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME in nxsetup, what should i do] 
<DanaG> looktj: What do you need help with?
<looktj> wireless internet
<DanaG> My Intel wireless is in linux-restricted-modules -- it's ipw3945, in my case.
<finalbeta_> How do I get multiple instances of totem? running it several times.
<DanaG> You can add a "network monitor" to the panel.
<tritium> looktj: what the problem?
<Cainus> hey... is there a way around doing sudo for everything I want to do as root?  I'm doing like 30 lines in a row of sudo to config apache how I like it
<DanaG> sudo -i
<looktj> i cant get my intel wireless to work tritium
<DanaG> as I found out the other day.
<DanaG> Define "not work"
<Cainus> DanaG: thanks :)
<tritium> looktj: how is it configured?  The module should auto-load at boot.  Do you use WEP or WPA?
<Cainus> ahhhhh
<harisund> amonkey what desktop environment are you using?
<amonkey> harisund, the gnome
<looktj> firefox, giam dont connect to internet and i do not use a password on my router
<harisund> amonkey how did you install FreeNX?
<eyequeue> effer, try using apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic?
<harisund> Cainus you could temporarily become root.
<Cainus> harisund: sudo -i ?
<tritium> Cainus: better to use sudo -i
<effer> eyequeue, what should i do though?  i've tried dpkg --configure -a, and apt-get install -f
<harisund> Cainus sorry, I didn't see DanaG's reply.
<Cainus> np... thanks guys
<eyequeue> effer, updates for which two packages?  i'd try 'sudo apt-get install foo bar'
<mainer> effer: its dpkg-reconfigure    no spaces one dash
<looktj> 	Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection is working but nothing is connecting internet such as firefox
<DanaG> Okay, it could be a DHCP problem.
<DanaG> My wired DHCP doesn't work.
<madmax> question... i tried "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" like it says on the ubuntu site and it says that "GDM already running. Aborting!"
<Ares> Anyone know of any good [free]  pornographic blocker[s]  in apt-get? I've tried searching Google, synpatic and searchforge to no avail. [Then again I suck at searching Ubuntu repositories. By porn I mean blocking the images, not one of those chat monitor applications that block out swears and such.
<looktj> hmm
<DanaG> adblock plus.
<Ares> not really a pornoblocker.
<DanaG> You'd have to filter, though.
<Ares> Pretty easy to bypass.
<redcard> Ares: dansguardian is in the repos, I think
<DanaG> oh, I see, not just blocking accidental.
<Ares> Ahh, ok.
<DanaG> I hate when people post porn as tech site forum avatars.
<Ares> how would I install dansguardian? apt-get install dansguardian ?
<looktj> me too
<DanaG> If I want porn, I look for it.  Otherwise, keep it away!@
<effer> eyequeue, lame and libfaad2-0
<madmax> question... i tried "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" like it says on the ubuntu site and it says that "GDM already running. Aborting!"
<redcard> ares: Yep.   tho I wouldn't know how to set it up
<effer> mainer, that command gave me this : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<scrappy_> Ares: apt-cache search dansguardian if it shows up apt-get install the package name
<Ares> Redcard: Oh they joy then =P
<skroll> Is there any good ncurses based ftp client (something with a semi-gui)?
<redcard> Ares: I think www.dansguardian.org has info on it.
<nullbnx> hey yall, just looking for some info... what makes ubuntu the *nix distro to use....
<Ares> thanks, I'm downloading it now through apt.
<mainer> effer: what are you trying to do,exactly??
<redcard> I know that a christian distribution of ubuntu is using it
<ScreaminIke> if i'm hooked up to a lan, but dialed to the internet, how do i allow one of the lan machines to acces the net, too?
<nullbnx> i went from fbsd for a long time, to suse now, and just wondering why so man people are deciding to go to ubuntu...
<skroll> nullbnx: Ubuntu makes using Linux as a desktop much easier then any other distro I've used.
<scrappy_> ScreaminIke: most people would install firestarter i think and setup connection sharing
<Ares> redcard: I'm scared the Christian distribution would block out the word "evolution" and "stem cell research" =P
<skroll> nullbnx: Especially on the configuration side, I've toyed with quite a few distros, and I run freebsd as server, but Ubuntu makes the desktop painless
<ScreaminIke> firestarter? the firewall?
<nullbnx> Ubuntu: features such as...
<freebse> nullbx: why did you change from freebsd - gm I can not understand it
<madmax> i use ubuntu because i like the debian package manager (i can update my entire system with a few clicks and just leave it overnight to download) and it has the latest gnome
<goochy> nullbnx: I'm a linux newb and even I can configure Ubuntu for everyday desktop use
<pablo_> hello, in my console i am missing non ascii caharcters
<pablo_> for example i dont have the 
<redcard> Ares: Nah, just porn :)
<lookt> now where can i find wireless moducules?
<pablo_>    
<skroll> nullbnx: on top of that, when I installed off the live cd, it automatically configured the media buttons on my laptop, the widescreen in X, and sound.
<madmax> does anyone know how i can get some plugins for totem to view divx (and such) files? are there any in synaptic ?
<nullbnx> but im not a nix newb...
<skroll> nullbnx: I had to fight with gentoo for ages to get my X to work properly
<nullbnx> skroll, thats def. cool for lappys
<nullbnx> skroll, as did i w/ fbsd...
<skroll> nullbnx: just check out the livecd for a bit
<nullbnx> skroll, but with systems like fbsd there so secure and tight and configured to you and only you that you won't have any system problems knowing what your doing...
<lookt> brb
<Commander-Crowe> I have ubuntu and xubuntu install on a machine with no internet
<nullbnx> skroll, what im worried about with these "easy" distros are leaks in the kernels and too many other random problems
<Commander-Crowe> and I now have Kubuntu on a disc
<freebse> from scratch :) with bsd LOL
<pablo_> what do i have to install to have all the characters on the console?
<scrappy_> lookt: modules? look install the restricted modules for your kernel first thing apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` i think
<Commander-Crowe> I want to install Kubuntu right along side Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<andrivid> this  chat is useless
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Commander-Crowe> jrib: I have no internet on the comp
<skroll> nullbnx: it's worth a shot.
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: I know the ubuntu cd can be used as a repository, I assume the same is true for the kubuntu cd, did you try?
<skroll> nullbnx: it's pretty well rounded out
<effer> i'm having some problems...my adept notifier keeps telling me there are updates for two packages...if i get the updates, it says updates complete, goodbye...i close it, and the icon is still there....i click it, the same packages want updates...next to them it say no change.  what should i do?
<Led_Zeppelin> Okay, just installed Ubuntu Graphical, now its keep saying 'No Operating system'
<Commander-Crowe> jrib: how do i set that up?
<scrappy_> Commander-Crowe: there is an apt-zip application never used it though other than that the dvd image i guess
<DanaG> Okay, I'm confused about how the Ubuntu kernel setup works.
<redcard> DanaG: How so?
<DanaG> In other distros, it goes into /usr/src/linux-<versioin>
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: do you use synaptic or do you prefer apt-get?
<DanaG> in mine, when I ran "git", it put it in my home/
<redcard> Actually, it can go anywhere.
<freebse> exactly
<DanaG> Also, there are separate .config files.  How do I make there be just one .config?
<Commander-Crowe> jrib: doesn't matter but lets go apt-get
<redcard> Hmm.. I dunno ..
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: well synaptic, you would just go edit > add cdrom, or instead in the terminal you can do 'apt-cdrom add'
<redcard> There should be a howto on doing it at Ubuntuforums.org
<h8tred> wondered if someone could help me with making a link to my C: drive, which is a ntfs partition, on my desktop with the hard disk icon, i currently have made a soft link on my desktop, which works, but it does not have the hard disk icon
<madmax> how do people here see movies? i tried totem but it won't open any file
<h8tred> madmax: get mplayer
<jrib> !multimedia > madmax
<freebse> madmax: vlc
<pablo_> why it appears this 
<jrib> madmax: I prefer mplayer as well, but ubotu should have sent you info on getting totem to play your files
<pablo_> instead of 
<Commander-Crowe> jrib: I'll try that once SuSE finishes install
<madmax> i was going to... but i'm too lazy to do it today :) i just migrated from slackware and there totem worked with all the files
<madmax> ubotu?
<freebse> madmax: this is a codec problem
<GigaClon> when i install sun-java5-jre where does the JVM go?
<Commander-Crowe> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<scrappy_> madmax: wiki.ubuntu.com search for mp3 or divx etc
<h8tred> madmax: you know, mr. ubotu, lol
<madmax> oh... i saw the message... new version of xchat :)
<eyequeue> effer, 'sudo apt-get install lame libfaad2'
<freebse> madmax: just install all gstreamer files and the w32-codecs
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > madmax
<aferthas> Hello there! I have problem with building my nvidia kernel module... I'm fresh out of Gentoo, so please help me...
<Warbo> aferthas: I use module-assistant to do everything, then change my xorg.conf manually
<effer> eyequeue, can i IM you the output of that?
<aferthas> Warbo, Hm.. Sounds scary...
<DanaG> I just want to use a custom config, and perhaps one patch (vesafb-tng).
<Warbo> !info module-assistant
<Cale> madmax: I used "Easy Ubuntu" to get codecs and Java and Flash set up. You can google for it, it's handy.
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<GigaClon> when i install sun-java5-jre where does the JVM go?
<Warbo> Has anyone here started getting problems with fetchyahoo?
<effer> Reading package lists... Done
<effer> Building dependency tree... Done
<effer> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<effer> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<effer> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<effer> or been moved out of Incoming.
<effer> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<effer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<effer>   lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<Warbo> GigaClon: /usr/lib/something
<effer>   libfaad2-0: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<effer> E: Broken packages
<Warbo> !paste > effer
<effer> juztin@ubuntujuztin:~$
<DanaG> Heck, there is no 2.6.17 vesafb-tng.
<effer> yes i know
<Warbo> then use
<effer> that was meant to be pm'd
<Warbo> !pastebin > effer
<eyequeue> effer, sure thing
<jrib> GigaClon: dpkg -L packagename, will tell you where files go
<effer> Warbo, i got it, thanks
<phargle> !pastebin effer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin effer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aferthas> Actually, the problem I have when installing the nvidia kernel module is that it just fails, with the message: nvidia.ko failed to build!
<effer> !pastebin > phargle
<dubious> anybody got any favorite ubuntu reference / resource sites?
<effer> i know
<effer> i know i know i know
<Warbo> GigaClon: It sounds like you might be after "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<effer> it was an accident!
<effer> jeez
<Warbo> Can somebody here who hasn't used any external repositories try something for me please?
<rs31337> Warbo, sure
<gpled> can't seem to get jre to work
<gpled> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<gpled> any ideas?
<Warbo> rs31337: OK, I am getting a problem when I run "sudo apt-get build-dep enlightenment" and I have filed a bug, but the maintainer says it is fine in a regular Dapper install
<rs31337> okay, will try that
<Warbo> rs31337: Can you run that and see if there is an error about "xlibs-data"? You don't have to install anything, since it doesn't get that far for me
<rs31337> i also get shot down; E: Package xlibs-data has no installation candidate
<Warbo> rs31337: Yes! Right, off to Launchpad I go...
<rs31337> okay :)
<mythtv> my mythtv audio seems to be ~1 second ahead of the video. anyone know how to fix?
<tyler_d> help me to get my dual monitor working with a radeon 9600 please??
<Ares> Anyone know how to get dansguardian working, I keep getting an error. =(
<Ares> "invoke-rc.d: initscript dansguardian, action "start" failed."
<tyler_d> help me to get my dual monitor working with a radeon 9600 please??
<ardchoille> I'm sitting at 192.168.0.4, ssh'd into 192.168.0.2. Is there an app that will let the user sitting at that box chat/communicate with me sitting at this box?
<ardchoille> Yes, I'm too lazy to climb two flights of stairs ;)
<Ares> You can get gaim and chat to yourself =P
<scrappy_> Ares: write
<scrappy_> ardchoille: er ^ ;p
<Led_Zeppelin> hey, can someone give me screenshots of Ubuntu Graphical installer?
<ardchoille> scrappy_: write? I didn't know I had it
<Led_Zeppelin> or where I can find them?
<Ares> scrappy_: Huh?
<tyler_d> does anyone have dual monitors running?
<scrappy_> ardchoille: i only use it to annoy others on the network
<Ares> Oh, ok; nevermind.
<ardchoille> scrappy_: Wowsers, write will work fine, Thanks
<ardchoille> scrappy_: lol
<MrWoo> hello
<Ares> scrappy_: Know how to get dansguardian working =P
<scrappy_> Ares: sorry never used it ;-)
<Ares> Do you know the Christian IRC then? =P
<tyler_d> anyone please... cries dual monitors...
<tyler_d> ??
<ardchoille> tyler_d: If someone knows, they will answer
<tyler_d> ardchoille: thanks.... just anxious is all
<MrWoo> i am currently using a 3500+ AMD, X1600XT radeon graphics card, belkin 54G wireless card, 120 western digital ata100 hard drive, will ubuntu play nice with these components if i install it?
<mcquaid> I'd like to get kde looking more like gnome for the odd kde app.  I use tango in gnome, but it looks a little daunting to get it for kde
<ardchoille> :)
<rs31337> tyler_d, have you searched ubuntuforums.org?
<bruenig> perhaps try the forums or the wiki
<rs31337> i'm guessing there are threads on that
* Ares shoots his computer
* bruenig shoots Ares' computer
* Ares shoots bruenig
<mythtv> I forgot: where is the GUI location to set what sound drivers to use? e.g., alsa vs oss
<scrappy_> MrWoo: nice setup id switch to nvidia though thats a pretty new ati card
<Phat32> Can anyone help me with my fstab setup? I want to mount /dev/hdb1 so that my normal user account can access it, not root only. It is an ext3 partition.
* bruenig laughs for he is immortal
<bruenig> Phat32, yeah
<DanaG> argh, :
<DanaG> +#ifdef CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN_YONAH
<DanaG> +	/* Builtin tables for Yonah CPUs */
<DanaG> +	// To Do
<DanaG> +#endif /* CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN_YONAH */
<MrWoo> scrappy, well i don't really have that luxury, i'm sticking with the ati card
<Phat32> bruenig, Thanks ahead of time
<rs31337> MrWoo, i did have issues with a belkin 54g once
<MrWoo> i was having some trouble with a copy of breezy badger a friend gave me\
<Ares> Hmm, ok dansguardian isn't working, any help on getting censornet installed through the installing from source crap?>
<bruenig> Phat32, does it already mount or do you need to add that entry?
<DanaG> In other words, I won't get SpeedStep.
<MrWoo> rs31337, like what?
<maxx03> hey ppl... can anyone recommend a program which searches for wireless networks?
<Fenster> hey fellas.. anyone know a good app launcher in gnome
<Fenster> somethin catchy
<Phat32> bruenig, I need to add that entry
<Fenster> maxkelley,   network-manager-gnome ?
<mcquaid> ah it looks like way too much work to get tango in kde. too bad
<rs31337> MrWoo, well, i couldn't get ndiswrapper to work with it (using windows drivers)
<Fenster> maxx,   network-manager-gnome ?
<maxx03> Fenster, ok thanks i'll try it out
<MrWoo> rs31337, i have no idea what ndiswrapper is
<Fenster> it replaces the current network manager
<Fenster> it is nice
<DanaG> Oh, and why is "Support for hot-pluggable devices" NOT enabled in the Ubuntu configs?
<Fenster> and adds wpa support
<bruenig> Phat32, open up a terminal first to create the directory where it will be mounted (sudo mkdir /media/hdb1)
<ardchoille> Fenster: app launcher? please elaborate
<Fenster> like one of those neat launchers like mac
<TheGame> can some1 tell me why frostwire is gray
<Fenster> like with cool mouseover effects
<Phat32> bruenig, I have done that part but I called the directory storage and not hdb1
<ardchoille> Fenster: Oh, ok
<rs31337> MrWoo, ah, well, a lot of wireless devices do not have open source drivers for Linux (yet) and instead are supported by using ndiswrapper, which is a program that allows you to use windows wireless drivers in linux
<Phat32> bruenig, What next?
<bruenig> Phat32, ok that is fine
<bruenig> Phat32, do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MrWoo> rs31337, i c
<Phat32> bruenig, ready
<MrWoo> rs31337, were you ever able to get it to work?
<ardchoille> bruenig: not a good idea to use sudo with graphical apps. use gksudo
<rs31337> MrWoo, you might have success with it though.  just expect to have to do a little reading
<Phat32> bruenig, I'll use nano
<rs31337> MrWoo, eh, i ended up returning it for a Netgear 54G card ;)
<DanaG> PCIe support is also disabled.
<bruenig> the entry should look like this /dev/hdb1       /media/storage           ext3    defaults        0       0
<DanaG> As well as cardbus support.
<DanaG> What gives?
<MrWoo> rs31337, thats not very encouraging :-)
<bruenig> you can change the ext3 if it is another filesystem (ntfs, fat32, etc) and you can change /media/storage to whatever the mount point is
<rs31337> MrWoo, i know :(  i have seen many cases where the same card is revised two or three times, and each one has a different chipset
<Phat32> bruenig, thanks! I'll try that. One sec, brb
<rs31337> MrWoo, i very likely had a different card, even if it's the same spec and manufacturer
<bruenig> Phat32, there is one more thing
<MrWoo> rs31337
<Fenster> you can change to ext3?
<MrWoo> rs31337, well i'm making it a dual boot config anyway
<DanaG> All these things are disabled in the config, and yet they work.
<Phat32> bruenig, What's that?
<bruenig> Phat32, you need to do sudo chown -R username /media/storage, substitute username for your's and /media/storage to whatever it is
<MrWoo> rs31337, so i can always go back to my XP if anything goes wrong (actually thats what i'm doing right now, for some reason x server won't work)
<maxx03> Fenster, ok i installed it... how to i run it? it doesn't seem to have put an entry in my start menu or whatever it's called
<rs31337> MrWoo, good call; you might have no trouble getting it working, but if you do, at least then you won't be completely without connectivity
<bruenig> so that you can view it as a normal user and not root
<Fenster> restart
<Fenster> it will take over
<bruenig> after that restart and it will go
<Fenster> then click on it
<maxx03> oh ok sweet
<rs31337> MrWoo, good luck.  i gotta go eat. ;D
<maxx03> ok i'll come back if i have any problems
<maxx03> thanks
<farous> any one know what is the normal operating temp for external hard drives? what is the max in partic.
<MrWoo> which brings me to my next question, i have a radeon X1600XT, i tried installing breezy badger and X server crashed, is that related to my graphics card?
<Phat32> bruenig, I have to do that before or after it is mounted?
<DanaG> Oh, I see, the premade .config files are b0rked.
<fiveiron> so whats a good backup solution for linux?
<DanaG> Copying the CURRENT config works.
<bruenig> Phat32, you can do it after it is mounted, it doesn't matter
<fiveiron> as in storage backup
<Ares> Hmm, I'm curious, dansguardian, does it actually block connections from the computer it's installed on?
<Fenster> it will be up in the top right
<redcard> Ares: If it's set up correctly, yeah..
<ych> farous 40C would be realistic, anything beyond 50C is high
<fiveiron> Ares, I recommend using squidGuard
<Ares> squidguard
<Phat32> bruenig, Ok I will try it
<Ares> how do I get that?
<bruenig> but if you don't do it, you it will be read only
<fiveiron> Ares, apt-get install squidguard
<bruenig> -you
<sagarp> does anyone know of a standalone sound visualizing program?
<ych> but something below 40 would be even better
<Cheate1> anyone know if grub supports booting off ean external hard driv
<farous> ych: thanx do you know of any sensors package that can be used to measure the temp for usb drives
<ych> hmmm
<ych> dunno sorry
<ych> dont have one myself
<MrWoo> does anyone know if my radeon X1600XT is the culprit behind Xserver not working?
<farous> ych: the prob is mine is really high when i touch it i know it is high which bother me a lot
<fiveiron> Ares, and if you want to block stuff on the computer squidGuard is installed on, you must either setup squid to be a transparent proxy, or change the proxy settings in your browser to point to squid's port
<ych> hmmm
<sagarp> mrwoo: did you check the X logs
<DanaG> It's impossible to get SMART from USB.
<tin_nqn> hello people. How can I get easyubuntu full, to install his features without an internet connection?
<ych> are you using something to monitor temps for your internal drives right now?
<DanaG> USB only supports a small subset of SCSI commands.
<MrWoo> sagarp, yea, i couldn't make any sense of them
<tin_nqn> is it possible?
<DanaG> Too bad, I need the same.
<ych> oh ok
<farous> i thought it won't be a prob but i would guess around 60
<farous> ych: yah lmsensors
<ych> hmm
<MrWoo> sagarp, i'm kinda new to linux, but i know a fair deal about hardware
<scrappy_> tin_nqn: i think that might take the 'easy' out of easybuntu
<Cheate1> Does anyone know if grub supports external drive boots?
<kingwolf> Has anyone here installed GDM themes?  The man says file type must be tar.gz (as mine is), but I get an "invalid file type" error when selecting the theme.tar.gz...Thoughts?
<ych> ok, well, the hardware specs of most HDDs state max temp as 60 or 65
<ych> you can google it if you know the mfg
<farous> yah say ambient temp
<sagarp> mrwoo: what does X do when you try to start it?
<ardchoille> kingwolf: gdm themes can also be .tar.bz2
<farous> which mean surrond temp max 60
<Cheate1> Does anyone know if grub supports external drive boots?
<ych> however I'd suggest going for at least 10 under for a longer lifetime
<ych> 60C is abit hot though....
<kingwolf> ardchoille, Any thought as to why it won't accect the standard tarball?
<ych> if you can measure it to be that high with a normal thermometer...
<Ares> fiveiron: Do you know of any good docs to do that? =/
<farous> ych: it is basically a desktop hd put in case
<bruenig> Phat32, if you are still there, you can make a symbolic link to it if you don't want to always navigate to /media/storage by doing 'cd /whatever/directory/you/want/' 'ln -s /media/storage'
<MrWoo> i don't try to start anything, ubuntu starts up and the login screen (in command line form) comes up, then goes away, then comes up, then goes away, then Xserver says its not working
<bruenig> just a tip, not necessary
<ardchoille> kingwolf: I can only guess that something about the way the tarball was packaged it causing the problem
<Cheate1> Does anyone know if grub supports external drive boots?
<ardchoille> !patience > Cheate1
<fiveiron> Ares, msg me
<farous> ych: maxtor 6l300r0 to be precise
<sagarp> mrwoo: did you find any lines with EE in the front of them in /var/logs/Xserver.0.log
<MrWoo> i don't know, i didn't look in there
<tin_nqn> scrappy_, I need install a system to play mp3, and multimedia in general in an offline PC. Do you know something? a List of packages to download once?
<kingwolf> ardchoille, I DL'd them from Gnome look, I would think they'd be packaged properly...
<farous> and the temp i measure at the case whcih make me wonder what the true temp is
<sagarp> mrwoo: that's the X log...where it will put errors if it finds any
<MrWoo> sagarp, i'm using breezy badger distro, does that not play well with very new ATI cards?
<sagarp> mrwoo: /var/log ** sorry, not logs
<ardchoille> kingwolf: Just because they ar on gnome-look.org doesn't mean the author didn't make a mistake
<ardchoille> kingwolf: I have found quite a few tarballs there that weren't packaged correctly
<sagarp> mrwoo: i have no idea, but i'm sure it works fine..unless you're using the incorrect driver
<MrWoo> sagarp, i'm not on linux right now, i'm on the same computer but with my windows running
<Phat32> bruenig, It works very well now! Thank you very much!
<Jimbo_> does anyone know the package name for installing wxwindows? i'm trying to compile an app that needs it. All i can find it the gtk lib and some others. Is there a main package?
<bruenig> good
<MrWoo> sagarp, but i'll go check those x server logs
<scrappy_> tin_nqn: if you search wiki.ubuntu.com for mp3 the same page has instructions on other codecs you can download the packages by themselves
<sagarp> mrwoo: oh then it's probably definitely NOT a video card problem...i'm pretty sure the "radeon" or "ati" drviers would work in breezy
<Cheate1> Does anyone know if grub supports external drive boots?
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> kingwolf: You might untar that tarball, retrieve the author's email address and contact him/her
<kingwolf> ardchoille, Hmm, -every- one I DL'd isn't opening.  Even the tar.bz2
<drbreen> is there a repository for the gimme panel ?
<scrappy_> tin_nqn: they will just be deb files so after download sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<drbreen> or a deb file ?
<Ares> Fiveiron, you getting any of my messages?
<DanaG> How does lsmod work?
<tin_nqn> scrappy_, ok, thanks.
<DanaG> Does it show module THEN dependency, or dependency THEN module?
<Ares> Fiveiron: Just my luck, you left -,-
<scrappy_> tin_nqn: you can also dowload them from packages.ubntu.com i think
<DanaG> Is it dependencies or dependants?
<Ryan27> Hi everyone, I have a problem installing Ubuntu on my Mac Mini. I need to edit the repo list that was installed onto the hard drive while I'm currently running a chrooted terminal. How do I do this?
<ardchoille> kingwolf: you can untar the gdm theme into /usr/share/gdm/themes and then open the gdm theme manager and see if it recognises it. I always just untar them into /usr/share/gdm/themes anyway.
<pschulz01> Greetings.. just received my ShipIT CDROM's... a big thankyou.
<pschulz01> Ryan27: Old or new MacMini?
<Ricesteam> Hi, I accidently removed the "taskbar" from gnome panels and I don't know how to get it back??
<drbreen> danag: dependencies
<Ryan27> New
<Ryan27> Intel Core Solo
<DanaG> I get "in use".
<fiveiron> Ares, i'm still here... check your msg
<drbreen> ardchoille: you know a decent gdm greeter theme xml tutorial ?
<Ares> fiveiron: I don't think my messages ever worked in Gaim IRC.
<Ares> fiveiron: Sorry =/
<fiveiron> oh
<drbreen> ricesteam: left click on panel
<ardchoille> drbreen: No, sorry. I wish there was a gdm theme designer
<fiveiron> Ares, you can just look at the squid docs at http://www.squid.org
<bruenig> Ricesteam, did you lose the whole panel or just the task bar part?
<drbreen> ricesteam: choose "add stuff" from the menu
<DanaG> rmmod speedstep_centrino
<DanaG> ERROR: Module speedstep_centrino is in use
<drbreen> ardchoille i wish too
<Ricesteam> the taskbar
<Ricesteam> i thought i was removing a seperator
<ardchoille> drbreen: Are you good with xml?
<Ricesteam> but i removed the "taskbar"
<drbreen> ricesteam: did you kill the whole panel ?
<kingwolf> What is the term command for moving a file to another folder?
<Ricesteam> no the panel is still there
<Ares> fiveiron: Thats the wrong site =P
<bruenig> Ricesteam, right click on the panel you want it on where you want it and do add to panel, then windows list i think
<drbreen> ardchoille: i suppose no. but i managed to build my gdm theme...
<Phenax> kingwolf: mv
<Ricesteam> no i dont need window list, i need the taskbar
<kingwolf> ardchoille, If permission is denied, how do I change that (access to theme folder)
<drbreen> kingwolf: dont change permissions, use sudo
<bruenig> Ricesteam, the entire panel, or just that part? I guess an easier way to ask is, how many panels do you have?
<ardchoille> drbreen: I just take apart other themes, mix and match, edit the xml file in gedit and repackage. I hear that is what most people do anyway
<drbreen> ardchoille: yeah, me too
<Ares> fiveiron: Yep, can't find any documentation on what I want to do.
<fiveiron> Ares, sorry... http://www.squid-cache.org
<ardchoille> kingwolf: use sudo in a term or gksudo nautilus. Please don't change the perms on that folder.
<kingwolf> Phenax drbreen , Is there an easy way to move 15 items at once?
<Ricesteam> bruenig i have the panel, i just removed a component of the panel by accident, and in my case, i removed teh "taskbar" as I am not sure what is is called in Gnome terms
<bruenig> Ricesteam, I refer you to previous post
<bruenig> follow that
<bruenig> windows list is task bar component
<drbreen> kingwolf: yeah it is - hust use the wildcard '*'
<Jimbo_> hmm, has anyone built/installed mute on ubuntu?
<robert_> blah
<robert_> I can't get gbsplay to work
<singleton> anyone out there use freenet 0.7? GNU/Nix newbie trying to find his way through some problems...
<drbreen> jimbo_: wtf mute ?
<DanaG> Is it worthwhile to compile things like yenta-socket into the kernel rather than as modules?
<robert_> it wants OSS
<Jimbo_> drbreen: it's a p2p app
<kingwolf> drbreen, Can I get that written explicitly? :D
<fiveiron> Ares, and for more in depth installation of the squidGuard content filter for squid, check out http://www.squidguard.org
<drbreen> kingwolf: exactly *what* is your problem ?
<fiveiron> i've got it running on my network currently...  very very nice.  all ads pretty much are blocked, and anything else I want blocked
<MrWoo> sagarp, there was not file
<bruenig> Jimbo_, do you mean mutella or mute?
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me or show me a good FAQ as reguarding to autostarting say x11vnc on ubuntu dapper? Using gnome? I tried using .gnomerc and it seems to show zombie processes from starting my app using .gnomerc.
<MrWoo> sagarp, i check var/log/xserver.0.log and it said no such file or directory existed
<drbreen> ardchoille: do you know a lightweight html WYSIWYG / WYSIWYM editor that i could use if i really badly wanted a "gdm greeter designer" ?
<Jimbo_> bruenig: mute
<sagarp> MrWoo: there's always a file....where did you look? it should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kingwolf> drbreen I have 15 tarballs on my desktop that I need to move to /usr/share/gdm/themes.  But it won't let me move them there without sudo.
<MrWoo> sagarp, thats what i checked
<Flannel> drbreen: nvu is as lighweiht as they get, I believe.
<MrWoo> sagarp, it said it didn't exist
<Ares> fiveiron: Thanks for your help, you've been great haha, though, I have absolutely no idea how to do any of this in the next hour. =(
<sagarp> MrWoo: it's always there...are you sure you checked in /var/log? or did you forget the first slash, and jsut type var/log ?
<Jimbo_> bruenig: it had alot of errors while building. probably to do with wxwidgets, which i can't seem to find a main package for.
<Ares> fiveiron: Anyway, thanks and bye.
<fiveiron> Ares, are you using ubuntu
<willzzz> how do i change my windowmanager back to the gnome default?
<fiveiron> ?
<MrWoo> sagarp, i'll try again, also it said taht X Server was configured improperly
<steve___> can anyone jog my memory a little...  I lost my hdd and installed kubuntu on my dell 700m and now fn+esc doesn't put it to stand by...  i know i had to wrestle with it 8 months ago to get it to work and currently my brain is drawing a blank
<drbreen> kingwolf: sudo cp ~/Desktop/*.tar /usr/share/gdm/themes && sudo tar -xzf /usr/share/gdm/themes/*.tar
<drbreen> okay ?
<MrWoo> sagarp, cause thats helpful to me
<DanaG> ... anyone?
<bruenig> jimb_, tis what it says on download site Downloading and running this application
<bruenig> is just one click away. No need to install!
<willzzz> i installed kubuntu-desktop and want gdm back
<singleton> anyone know where the .jar file extracts to once I run this...
<singleton> wget http://downloads.freenetproject.org/alpha/installer/new_installer.jar
<singleton> java -jar new_installer.jar
<sagarp> MrWoo: okay...if you dont want to keep restarting to get back on irc, download irssi...it's a CLI irc client
<eyequeue> pschulz01, how long did shipit take for you?
<Ares> fiveiron: Yeah?
<MrWoo> sagarp, i have no internet once i boot linux
<Flannel> MrWoo, sagarp, irssi is already installed
<bruenig> jimbo_, nevermind that was a mute client, not mute itself, it was called klik
<bruenig> my fault
<MrWoo> sagarp, i think ubuntu doesn't like my wireless internet card
<sagarp> MrWoo: oh lol never mind then
<fiveiron> Ares, you should just be able to do "sudo apt-get install squidguard"  one sec... lemme make sure thats the right package name
<drbreen> flannel: nvu doe not seem to be that lightweight.... anything else ?
<miguelsr> some one know how to optimizer openoffice?
<ardchoille> drbreen: No, I do all xml/html/python/perl editing in vim
<sagarp> Flannel: oh yeahi just noticed :P
<Flannel> drbreen: "lightweight WYSIWYG" is a contradiction in terms
<MrWoo> sagarp, i have a belkin 54g wireless card and when ubuntu was trying to configure dhcp it failed
<TheGame> whats a good stickies program
<Jimbo_> bruenig: http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/ - the unix source i'm trying to build
<Ares> fiveiron: It is it is, I can install it but I just don't have any time to configure it into a proxy filter thing.
<kingwolf> drbreen Is that all one command?
<drbreen> ardchoille: i use gedit, so i am the noob (:
<DanaG> DHCP fails on my WIRED ethernet card too.
<Ricesteam_> How do I add a "taskbar" component to my Gnome panels?
<kingwolf> drbreen Or is there a break at the second sudo?
<drbreen> kingwolf: tear it and take it apart if you dont like it
<bruenig> Jimbo_, did you try cd into the directory then running ./runToBuild
<fiveiron> Ares, i can get you a site that gives you the like 5-10 steps you need to do.... do you have a sec?
<Ares> Sure!
<fiveiron> there really isnt much to it
<MrWoo> and whats the command for shuting down in linux
<miguelsr> some one know how to optimizer openoffice?
<drbreen> mrwoo: sudo halt
<sagarp> MrWoo: oh, i'm pretty sure that card is usable on linux...so you'll probably have no trouble once you get X...or maybe you want to get internet before X :S
<drbreen> miguelsr: disable java vm ?
<kingwolf> drbreen cp: cannot stat `/home/kingwolf/Desktop/*.tar': No such file or directory
<Jimbo_> bruenig: ye, thats what i ran. loads of errors during build. related to wxwidgets.
<bruenig> Ricesteam_, i already told you
<drbreen> kingwolf: i assume there is no break b/c of the && operator
<MrWoo> why would it be sudo halt, why not sudo shutdown, i guess i'll have to learn
<bruenig> Jimbo_, did you try cd Mute (subdirectory in the other one) and then running ./configure
<bruenig> MUTE*
<drbreen> kingwolf: on your desktop are there tar or tar.gz files ?
<fiveiron> Ares, one q, is the computer you're on the only pc connected to the internet?
<miguelsr> drbreen : i think not but  i use azureus it will have a problem?
<Ares> fiveiron: Correct.
<DanaG> init 0
<fiveiron> ok
<Jimbo_> bruenig: ye, that just asks a couple of questions the same as runtobuild script
<Ricesteam_> bruenig: told me what?
<Ares> Fiveiron: I only have one pc, this is I. =P
<Ricesteam_> bruenig: i got disconnected
<bruenig> Ricesteam_, right click on the panel, click add to panel, then go to windows list
<drbreen> kingwolf: you said tarballs so i assumed .tar
<Ricesteam_> Windowlist is not what I'm looking for
<drbreen> miguelsr: as far as i know that makes oo.org a bit less resource hungry
<bruenig> Ricesteam_, yes it is unless I am confused as to what a taskbar is
<Jimbo_> bruenig: i think the problem lies with wxwidgets. I can't actually find the main package to install it. Is it not in the respos?
<Ricesteam_> you know your volume control?
<fiveiron> Ares, ok, now this is very important:
<Ricesteam_> what is that on?
<mytruehero> I'm new to Linux, so if this is a facepalm type of question, feel free to tersely point me to the proper help file or web page. I have an external USB drive. I connected it to my computer, turned the computer on, but I can't find it anywhere in the filesystem. How do I access it? Do I need to mount it manually? If so, how?
<bruenig> !info libwxgtk2.6-dev
<ubotu> Package libwxgtk26-dev does not exist in dapper
<Ricesteam_> I am missing that component...ie gaim goes on that "taskbar"
<Ares> fiveiron: Yes?
<Ricesteam_> kind of lame..i might have to reinstall ubuntu to get it back...:(
<DanaG> WTF is ATM networking?
<drbreen> miguelsr: don't think azureas will have a problem - but if you are running other java apps, the java vm s loaded regardless of oo.org using it (?), maybe then disbaling vm in oo.org does NOT help ;)
<ardchoille> kingwolf: use /home/kingwolf/Desktop/*.tar.bz2 ?
<Flannel> Jimbo_: wxwidgets is in universe
<bruenig> Jimbo_, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.6/libwxgtk2.6-dev_2.6.1.2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bruenig> Ricesteam_, in linux that is called the notification area, in windows it is called the tray
<bruenig> or in gnome I should say not linux
<fiveiron> Ares, when you edit the squid configuration file, there is a directive called "http_port"
<Ricesteam_> bruenig: Thank you!
<cmatheson> what programs can view video from a webcam?
<drbreen> lol, bruenig thinks linux is GNOME. tomorrow i'll run into one who thinks ubuntu is GNOME
<Jimbo_> Flannel: i have universe and multiverse setup and there is not one main package that i can see for wxwidgets. only the gtk individual libs. :(
<bruenig> drbreen, I corrected myself
<fiveiron> Ares, you MUST set an IP address to run this port on, and it MUST be either your local network, or your localhost ip (i.e. - 192.168.x.x, or 127.0.0.1).  the reason being, if no local IP is set, it will run on your external IP address thus making your box an open proxy, and you will get k-lined from freenode servers....
<Flannel> Jimbo_: wx-common
<fiveiron> so then it would be something like "http_port 127.0.0.1:3128"
<drbreen> bruenig: i know, but there are plenty ppl out there who may not graps the concept at all - one my little brothers, for example did think that linux is gnome until i showed off kde
<bruenig> I was simply trying to dumb down the answer as the person asking was clearing not the brightest, (e.g.though the tray was called the taskbar)
<fiveiron> Ares, beyond that, here is a site for other settings you need:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-4.html
<Ares> fiveiron: What is the conf you're talking about, I'm unable to find mine on the site that documentation lists?
<szf> mytruehero: the external drive simply won't "show up" ,eh?
<fiveiron> squid.conf
<bruenig> drbreen, yeah well too many gui = operating system, but when all other operating systems only have on gui, that is to be expected
<bruenig> too many people*
<bruenig> wow, that statement was riddled with typos
<drbreen> bruenig: that won't save you. when you don't emphatize the differences , you make yourself guilty of spreading dumbness (:
<vedder> Hi people :D
<harisund> anybody has any experience with Dapper Gnome sessions? Why on earth am I not able to remove update-manager from my Gnome Sessions startup list? Only the 'enable' and 'disable' options are present. How do I delete it?
<Jimbo_> Flannel: i manually installed that but i'm still getting loads of wxwidget errors. hmm, i think this source code must be problematic :(
<MrWoo> sagarp, long story short, i found a line that had a EE infront of it
<bruenig> perhaps, but again I did make the distinction quickly after
<sagarp> lol
<drbreen> bruenig: one time really some guy asked me what the game is called i play the whole day
<fiveiron> Ares, i gotta run... email me at aaron@westwoodbaptist.org if you have any problems with it (or if you accidentally get k-lined from freenode... I've done it before... heh heh)
<vedder> How can i get all the dev's files to compile a jde pack?
<sagarp> MrWoo: did you fix it
<Ares> fiveiron: Heh, ok.
<Ares> Thank You.
<Ares> By the way.
<bruenig> lol
<drbreen> bruenig: he is only 15, but the game was called KDE
<fiveiron> np
<vedder> kde*
<MrWoo> sagarp, it said "EE NO Devices detected" then below "Fatal Server error: No Screen Found"
<MrWoo> sagarp, o i haven't fixed it yet
<MrWoo> sagarp, i have not idea how to go about fixing that
<bruenig> at 15, I would have at least asked, how you got windows to look like that
<bruenig> not, what game are you playing
<sagarp> MrWoo: hmm you probably need to setup the driver or something, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrWoo> sagarp, the what
<MrWoo> sagarp, i know what drivers are, but how do you set them up
<vedder> please help i need to download all the dev to compile ktorrent, but i have problems
<bruenig> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<vedder> kdelibs4 wont download
<bruenig> vedder, ktorrent is available in the repos, why not use that and have all of the dependencies solved for you
<harisund> anybody has any experience with Dapper Gnome sessions? Why on earth am I not able to remove update-manager from my Gnome Sessions startup list? Only the 'enable' and 'disable' options are present. How do I delete it?
<vedder> because is a really old version and is banned in mant sites..i want to use the latest one
<sagarp> MrWoo: perhaps someone can correct me because i'm not sure about ATI cards....but on breezy i tihnk the driver is called ati...it should already be installed, but just in case, install xserver-xorg-driver-ati (i'm also not sure if that's right on breezy, just search for it)
<MrWoo> allright, i'll try
<sagarp> MrWoo: and then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and find the devices section and change the driver to ati, or whatever it is
<vedder> anyway that is not the problem..u want to compile any source if i need it or want it..i can't do that with ubuntu?
<MrWoo> so wait
<bruenig> vedder, that was indecipherable, you can compile source with ubuntu
<MrWoo> sagarp, i'm gonna log in, then type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong and look for the ati driver
* crashtest waves
<vedder> what where i can get the dev if i add all the repost (kubuntu kde too) i i cant download the devs?
<bruenig> vedder, here you go http://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/X/KDE/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu/pool-dapper/kdelibs/kdelibs4-dev_3.5.2-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<vedder> what i have to do? download all that dev from debian?
* crashtest informs anybody that might recall his issues with 3com 3c59x that 3c59x sucks, and recommends an intel ethernet card over anything.
<sagarp> er.., MrWoo: no...log in...then type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<forkmantis_> I have a question about virtualization
<bruenig> install it with gdebi
<bruenig> or if you want sudo dpkg -i  package
<vedder> Thanks :D
<forkmantis_> I'm trying to get win2k running under ubuntu...
<vedder> i hope that now i can download the other ones..
<sagarp> MrWoo: then type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and scroll to the DEVICE section, and where it says "Driver" change its value to "ati"
<MrWoo> allright, i'll be right back
<searayman> need help with a compilign error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meathead> i heart cock and ubuntu.
<bruenig> vedder, a little tip, go to google and do 'filetype:deb packagename', google will only search for .deb files of the package you want, that is how I found that
<bruenig> !language > meathead
<forkmantis_> I've tried two separate avenues... under vmplayer and under qemu
<dukeofnewyork> hello?
<meathead> sorry
<forkmantis_> I can get win2k installed in both qemu and vmplayer
<petriborg> hey anyone around today that would know anything about the ubuntu libraries and why df and ubuntu in general is freaking out thinking that my drives are full when they are not? (maybe some problem with glibc or something)
<searayman> compiling error, need quick help  :-)
<bruenig> forkmantis, did you try vmware server, I installed windows with that pretty easily
<meathead> I gues I justh heart ubuntu
<meathead> even though I really do love the other thing.
<forkmantis_> bruenig: was hoping for a free solution
<pschulz01> eyequeue: Looking it up..
<forkmantis_> bruenig: in qemu, the one app I need to run doesn't run
<miguelsr> some one know how to update my amsn?
<bruenig> forkmantis_, it is free, you can download it from their website, they give you a serial to use, unless by free you mean open source, which I am not sure
<vedder> great tip thanks again :D
<forkmantis_> bruenig: in vmplayer, I can't get the resolution above 640x480
<searayman> what is qt?
<kjm> i find it hard to believe that Ubuntu doesn't install make by default.....
<forkmantis_> hmmm....
<dukeofnewyork> hey guys, i got a problem
<Led_Zeppelin> Hi All, I am getting Error 17 when trying to boot up ubuntu
<Led_Zeppelin> any help?
<forkmantis_> I did not know vmware server was free.
<forkmantis_> I thought only vmplayer was.
<mister_roboto> forkmantis_: use vmware server and install the vmware tools (i think they are called that)
<searayman> qt ?
<harisund> Does anybody know how to disable the splash screen when shutting down? I want my old school shutdown
<petriborg> Ledz, just google "grub error 17" and you'll find what you need
<petriborg> grub is very well documented on the net
<petriborg> :-)
<bruenig> forkmantis_, I used this, I installed XP but I am sure it is the same just switch XP for 2k http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<dukeofnewyork> when i run the ubuntu cd, even in safe graphics mode, the xserver doesn't start. i have an nvidia 5700LE.
* monkster says hi
<searayman> petriborg:  what is qt?
<forkmantis_> bruenig: thanks
<forkmantis_> mister_roboto: thanks
<monkster> does Zen also do virtualization? What is zen exactly?
<Led_Zeppelin> can anyone help me?
<petriborg> qt is a GUI  library used by KDE
<dukeofnewyork> when i run the ubuntu cd, even in safe graphics mode, the xserver doesn't start. i have an nvidia 5700LE. anyone help?
<searayman> what dose this mean: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<pschulz01> eyequeue: Shipit requested 2006-07-06, approved 2006-07-12, arrived 2006-08-15
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dukeofnewyork> How can i install drivers if i cant even install?
<eyequeue> pschulz01, cool
<bruenig> dukeofnewyork, install with the alternate cd
<searayman> bruenig:  can i ask u a compiling question?
<petriborg> Led_Zeppelin - do what i said, google "grub error 17" it means can't mount your partition
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, no real good matches
<Led_Zeppelin> I have tried everything now, my grub files look perfect
<dukeofnewyork> How do I install Nvidia drivers if I cant even install?
<bruenig> searayman, don't compile much, try to go with debs as much as possible but go ahead, ask the entire channel probably helps your odds
<petriborg> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<petriborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<petriborg> there are lots of them
<petriborg> check your /etc/fstab and make sure its valid
<next> bruenig: Wouldn't you also be able to install as a server, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then fix the driver?
<petriborg> make sure you don't have a HD problem
<searayman> bruenig:  the entire channel seems to be ignoring my question lol
<searayman> bruenig:  but anywho i get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<petriborg> (try mounting it manually "mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/foo
* crashtest is listening to his system disk die
<dukeofnewyork> So, I install as a server. then install apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, I can mount it manually fine
<petriborg> +")
<bruenig> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, with CD, I can mount it perfectly!
<bruenig> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, just can't start up automatically without CD
<searayman> bruenig:  thanks will try it
<bruenig> install that package
<MrWoo> sagarp, sudo apt command not round
<petriborg> LZ yeah ok got you
<MrWoo> *found
<goldenflaw> Hey, I just installed Dapper Drake on my MacBook and the grub loader is stuck at "Starting Grub, please wait.."
<siratik000> Has anyone here ever done the perfect setup+ispconfig setup - I have a really simple question(my installation is at 192.168.1.100) and in the installation instructions it says "Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web: E.g. 192.168.0.1". Should i enter 192.168.1.100 here instead of 192.168.0.1?
<petriborg> LZ what does your /etc/fstab entry look like for the drive
* crashtest guesses this would be the last thing to test in a RAID system... re-installing the system itself and bringing the RAID array back up
<next> duke: I can't vouch for it, but it seems like it might work. Then you wouldn't need to boot the live CD to install it. However, installing as a server will leave you without X or Gnome.
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, /dev/sda1 = ext3 = /
<petriborg> and then check the grub config and make sure it says /dev/sda1
<dukeofnewyork> is there a whole package that will install gnome for me?
<sagarp_> MrWoo, it's sudo apt-get install etc etc
<bruenig> dukeofnewyork, if your problem is that xserver doesn't like your graphics card, you still will have problems, but you could at least install it do that and then work on getting the drivers installed afterwards
<sagarp_> MrWoo,  not sudo apt
<Led_Zeppelin> petriborg, which file?
<next> duke: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would then install it. Read the article for installing the driver, then start Gnome.
<MrWoo> ahhhh
<searayman> bruenig:  ok, i got farther
<petriborg> i'll see if i can find an exact path for you...
<bruenig> dukeofnewyork, the ubuntu-destop installs everything that is on the ubuntu cd, so you can get the server cd, then when you get the command prompt do that
<searayman> bruenig:  but whast thsi mean: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<searayman> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<MrWoo> i put a space between apt and -get
<MrWoo> damn it
<sagarp_> lol
<dukeofnewyork> Thanks guys, i'll give it a try.
<next> duke: Yeah, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop puts X, Gnome, etc all on. They're all dependent.
<siratik000> Has anyone here ever done the perfect setup+ispconfig setup - I have a really simple question(my installation is at 192.168.1.100) and in the installation instructions it says "Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web: E.g. 192.168.0.1". Should i enter 192.168.1.100 here instead of 192.168.0.1?
<dukeofnewyork> Big help btw
<sagarp_> wait a minute, my name isnt sagarp_!
<goldenflaw> I just installed Dapper Drake on my MacBook and the grub loader is stuck at "Starting Grub, please wait.."
<next> Good luck. =P
<goldenflaw> what should I do?
<bruenig> !info kdebase-dev
<ubotu> kdebase-dev: development files for the KDE base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 76 kB, installed size 476 kB
<bruenig> install that, that should resolve a lot of dependencies
<siratik000> i'll do the 192.168.1.100
<searayman> bruenig:  so whast that mean?
<bruenig> searayman, what is the version of ktorrent you are installing?
<searayman> bruenig:  k torrent?
<searayman> bruenig:  thats not what i am installing
<petriborg> LZ - you want to look in /boot/grub/device.map probably for starters
<bruenig> searayman, oh, somebody was earlier, I figured since you were doing a bunch of kde stuff it was you
<bruenig> what are you instaling
<goldenflaw> hello?
<searayman> bruenig:  nope sorry
<petriborg> LZ - that file maps the /dev/sda drive to grubs internal naming hd0 hd1 etc
<bruenig> searayman, what are you installing then, perhaps there is a deb available or maybe it is in the repos
<petriborg> LZ - and then you want to look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<searayman> SuperKaramba,
<searayman> bruenig:  SuperKaramba
<miguelsr> some one know how to update my amsn?
<petriborg> LZ - which gives you the def for each of your boot options in grub and will have something like root (hd1,0) for your boot partition
<bruenig> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<bruenig> it is in the repos, in universe
<bruenig> unless you are installing a beta or something newer
<GoClick> My GNOME interface seems VERY slow but the machine has a decent 128MB video card a 2.something Ghz proc and 1GB ram
<dukeofnewyork> You install video drivers?
<next> GoClick: You probably need to install video drivers.
<varsendaggr> hey are the repos down??
<bruenig> no
<dukeofnewyork> Doubt it.
<GoClick> Uhmm no but I mean like SERIOUSLY slow like chop chop chop
<bruenig> GoClick, sounds like a driver problem to me
<dukeofnewyork> Installing drivers would be a good start
<goochy> sure?  I can't seem to get the nvidia-glx from the repos right now
<GoClick> hrm ok
<sproingie> GoClick: is top reporting anything using 99% cpu?
<searayman> bruenig:  ur stuff worked, the configure worked
<GoClick> nope
<bruenig> goochy, I just did an apt-get update and worked great
<next> Do the forums work for anyone?
<MrWoo> sagarp, "E: cound't find package xserver-xorg-driver.ati"
<bruenig> good searayman, I was just shooting in the dark myself, educated shooting in the dark I guess
<sproingie> GoClick: could still be drivers then.  once you start doing stuff like video or even fancy web pages, a bad driver is death for performance
<next> Maybe it's just my connection flaking.
<sagarp> MrWoo, it's xserver-xorg-driver-ati, not driver.ati
<GoClick> ok
<MrWoo> sagarp, damn....
<goldenflaw> I just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook and the grub loader is stuck at "Starting Grub, please wait.." I've tried to reinstall ubuntu a couple of times but it didn't change anything, I've also checked the cd for errors
<bruenig> next, the forums are sometimes slow, pretty heavy time right now for sure
<sagarp> MrWoo, if you dont have internet --
<sagarp> er, never mind :P
<Coffeegrinds> hey, has anyone ever set up bamboo
<next> bruenig: Ah, alright. I can't access them at all at the moment. I've never even noticed then going slowly, so I was surprised.
<st> Howdy!
<dukeofnewyork> Whats bamboo?
<next> Oh, there it goes finally. I take that back..
<Coffeegrinds> or for that matter any sort of colaborative groupware
<ardchoille> !info bamboo
<ubotu> bamboo: website creation tool with wiki-like features. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2 (dapper), package size 148 kB, installed size 656 kB
<st> Has anybody had any success with getting the Microsoft Media Center Remote to work with Dapper?
<eitch0000> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Coffeegrinds> dukeofnewyork. kinda like egroupware.
<dukeofnewyork> kk. thx
<Flawless> there isn't any mirror for security.ubuntu.com, is there?
<Flawless> and is it down for anyone else?
<bruenig> st, wow, if you could get that working, that would be one hell of a feat
<goochy> Flawless: I can't connect currently either
<st> that's what I like to hear.
<Flawless> ok
<eitch0000> Flawless: good question... I'm quite pissed that I can't get my package now =))
<next> Flawless: The forums seem down too.
<Flawless> eitch0000: me too
<next> Or slow to the point of not loading. Either or.
<Flawless> next: :(
<st> Do y'all know whats keeping it from being supported?
<ardchoille> lol, Ok, who pulled the plug on the internet?
<Flawless> would anybody happen to have konqueror-nsplugins in their apt cache?
<Flawless> I really need that package right now (for i386)
<st> I don't, sorry.
<Gullstad> Whats a good program to find wireless transmiters?
<Flawless> st: ok. thanks though
<bruenig> perhaps they are, I reloaded the page I opened earlier to test nexts claim and it isn't loading
<dukeofnewyork> Anybody know if World of Warcraft works on Ubuntu?
<next> Gullstad: You mean APs?
<bruenig> however this loaded pretty fast http://ubuntuforums.org.nyud.net:8090/
<next> duke: I know it works with Cedega.
<Gullstad> next: APs?
<bigfuzzyjesus> duke: i think you can get WoW through wine
<st> Duke - I hear it works just fine in Wine
<monkster> Sound on this hpdv5000t laptop works, but is not as loud as it should be--card is Intel HDA--modules snd-hda-intel and others are loaded. Is there anything else to do to get the sound louder? Any ideas? In Windows, sound is fine. Any help or clues?
<next> Gullstad: Access Points, or wireless routers.
<Gullstad> next: mhm
<next> Gullstad: www.kismetwireless.net
<dukeofnewyork> Thanks guys.
<eitch0000> Flawless: which package you need?
<dukeofnewyork> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<Flawless> eitch0000: konqueror-nsplugins (i386)
<next> I'm still fighting to get Guild Wars to run decently in Cedega...let alone Wine.
<dukeofnewyork> How much do you pay for Cedega?
<cyphase> who here is going to be at Ubucon?
<dukeofnewyork> Where is Ubucon at?
<st> Gull, if you're just looking to connect to a wifi network, the Networking panel in 'preferences' (i think) will get you setup
<cyphase> dukeofnewyork: Google
<CalcMaster86>  are there any tools you guys like for limiting the network traffic of certain users?
<eitch0000> Flawless: give me a mo, I might jsut have a rep running with that package...
<Flawless> eitch0000: cool, thanks
<next> duke: I don't pay for it. I installed it to test it out, and it barely works. When I get a new card I'll probably buy it. It's something like $5/month and comes with free updates.
<MrWoo> sagarp, xserver-xorg-drvier-ati is already the newest version
<CalcMaster86>  for example, users that ssh into computer?
<dukeofnewyork> haha..i did google it.
<dukeofnewyork> Ubacon didn't bring up nothing
<sagarp> MrWoo, ok..good then, did you change the driver to ati in xorg.conf?
<dukeofnewyork> next: thanks
<cyphase> dukeofnewyork: ubucon. and i meant it's at google's headquarters
<MrWoo> sagarp, there wasn't anything for me to change
<dukeofnewyork> oh lol...i wont be there then
<sagarp> MrWoo, it already said ati in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bruenig> Gubuntu is back!, remember that bs awhile back
<OPP> whats gubuntu
<MrWoo> i typed sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong, and nothing was there for me to select
<next> Gullstad: If you want something simpler, I suggest Wi-Fi Rader. It's in the repos.
<MrWoo> wait is that case-sensitive
<MrWoo> *conf
<sagarp> MrWoo, yes it is
<Awesome-o2000> google linux?
<MrWoo> .....i appologize
<bruenig> http://www.huddledmasses.org/jaykul/gubuntu-linux/
<sagarp> MrWoo, you shuold probably learn to use tab-completion and/or the ls command :P
<MrWoo> what is that
<sagarp> so you dont have to keep restarting
<harisund> Please, does anybody at all knows how to stop the 'update-manager' from loading on bootup? The sessions properties only allows me to disable it (which doesn't work across session), not completely remove it.
<MrWoo> sagarp, how do i use that
<sagarp> MrWoo, when you're typing commands, you can hit TAB part of the way through, and the command or filename will be completed for you, or a list of possible completions will be shown
<Dr_Fate> harisund, uninstall it
<MrWoo> i c
<MrWoo> and whats the ls command
<sagarp> MrWoo, and the ls command just lists the conents of a directory...so if yuo type ls /etc/X11, it will list allt he files, in cluding xorg.conf
<Dr_Fate> list
<st> ls = dir for MS. Dos
<MrWoo> ok
<verbose> MrWoo: the first thing you need to learn is man
<verbose> man ls
<rockzman> Can anyone hnelp me?
<MrWoo> what?
<MrWoo> man ls?
<bruenig> i never used man, always command --help
<kjm> can someone send me the sources.list that is default with ubuntu Dapper?  I am trying to fix the damage of automatix
<st> rock - what do you need?
<Dr_Fate> I remember DOS
<rockzman> st freeglut  ERROR:  Function <glutBitmapCharacter> called without first calling 'glutInit'.
<bruenig> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rockzman> what does it means
<bruenig> !easysource
<harisund> Dr_Fate you serious? I am afraid of uninstalling anything in UBuntu for fear of it breaking something big time. Last time I uninstalled Firefox and had to practically reinstall my entire machine.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kjm> ty
<Dr_Fate> kjm google one up
<Flawless> eitch0000: security is back up!
<sagarp> MrWoo, yeah the man command shows you documentation
<st> I have no idea.
<sagarp> oh
<sagarp> lol
<rockzman> Great st
<rockzman> freeglut  ERROR:  Function <glutBitmapCharacter> called without first calling 'glutInit'.
<kjm> Dr_Fate : google just gave me a tonne of customized ones that I don't trust.
<Awesome-o2000> its a strange world where a search engine has its own distro
<rockzman> Does anyone know what does that means?
<bruenig> !easysource > kjm
<monkster> sagarp, i came in late... what is MrWoo trying to do?
<harisund> Seriously. Is Ubuntu's Gnome documentation that bad?
<kjm> I regret being lazy when I set this box up and used Automatix.....things seem to work.......but I have a shaky suspiscion that things will break soon.
<eitch0000> Flawless: cool... gotta try it... but otherwise here's a rep: deb http://apt.gsi-services.ch/dapper/ dapper main
<sagarp> monkster, his X wont start because it cant find any "suitable screens" or something, and he's using some ATI card
<monkster> oh
<bruenig> kjm, automatix's sources are fine
<posthuman> Does anyone know of a program that can convert FLV files to AVI or MPG?
<Flawless> eitch0000: ok, thx
<st> rock - when are you getting that error?
<bruenig> they wont install anything you don't want to install anyways, look at the packages when it updates and determine if you want
<sagarp> monkster, but he's new to linux and has no internet in ubuntu so every time he makes a mistake he has to restart to get back on #ubuntu :P
<monkster> ouch
<RichW> Anyone in here know anything bout icecast video streaming?
<harisund> Ok if nobody knows that, then this one: how do I start a gnome-sessoin without having to start gdm first? I tried to do startx and Gnome gave me plenty of errors. Iam forced to run from gdm only.
<bruenig> if you absolutely must have the original, there you go
<kjm> bruenig : are they?  Cause, that list is huge.  I figure it won't hurt to go back to original list
<kethinov> can someone direct me to a list of ubuntu apt mirrors?
<kjm> Thanks, I'd just like to compare.
<bruenig> change the name to sources.list, not from sources.list.old
<Cunali> Hello, my sound doesn't seem to work on ubuntu. It was working just a few minutes ago, but after a restart it doesn't seem to work any more. Any help please?
<eitch0000> Flawless: it's my own rep for emergencies like these, but it might not always be up to date, feel free to use it though =))
<bruenig> kjm, always backup
<Flawless> eitch0000: ah - thx :)
<kjm> I know, i know.  Got lazy with this install.
<harisund> Does anybody here customize their Gnome?
<bruenig> kjm, generally automatix backs stuff up if you do ls /etc/apt, i bet there will be quite a few sources.list backups
<bruenig> harisund, I customized it, not that much, just different theme, background, and gdm
<dukeofnewyork> harisund: yes, i added the Novell SLED menuy
<bruenig> or I suppose login window interface, not gdm
<bruenig> the SLED window looks terrible IMO
<harisund> bruenig hmmm..  Iwant to remove update-manager and a ton of nonsense from my startup, but I am not able to. If I go to my sessions and see my startup tab, I don't even get the choice of removing update-manager. It is either disable or enable (and disable doesn't work across sessions)
<dukeofnewyork> It's nothing cool, but i like it.
<MrWoo> sagarp, the driver value was already set to ati
<kjm> bruenig : Yup, it seems you're right.  I just got nervous.  Was looking through the source of automatix and saw a lot of apt --force calls......
<cycom> I have an odd problem.  My logitech keyboard that worked on previous versions of ubuntu suddenly has become problematic.  The volume down key now seems to produce the keycode for leftclick...  very strange.
<robert_> blah; I can't get gbsplay to work- it wants OSS
<cycom> Several keys seem to be doing this.
<bruenig> harisund, a lot of work but, all of the startup scripts are at /etc/init.d, you may be able to find whichever one starts update manager and delete it or move it or change it or whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<harisund> bruenig that's the problem. update-manager is not a service, s you won't find it in /etc/init.d. It starts only with Gnome. That's what really annoys me. If it was a /etc/init.d/ script, it would have started merely when I boot my system, which is not the case really. ....
<bruenig> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb garrett*!*@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops *!garrett@216.49.*.ckt.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rafael_> hi
<rafael_> brazil?
<harisund> bruenig when my system starts, everything is perfect, I have only those processes that running that I want. When I start Gnome it starts a boatload of crap that I want.
<penguinsuckers> is the cupsd that ubuntu has broken?
<PurpleTen> ok, i was just tryin to add a new user to samba, using this cmd "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<PurpleTen> but i get an error
<bruenig> harisund, it may be one of those unfortunate times where the answer is "if you want that kind of configurability, you need KDE", maybe not I don't know but I am not sure where the gnome start up stuff happens
<PurpleTen> "something like "does this user exist in the unix password database"
<harisund> bruenig I am afraid you might actually be right there :)
<themdg> arrg.  I'm having trouble mounting a samba mount from one server (debian) to a kubuntu box on the network.
<themdg> gives me wrong fs type, bad options, bad superblock etc.  Anyone have mounting skills?
<themdg> I'll trade for bowstaff skill.s
<bruenig> hmmm, well since he told a joke I guess I must assist
<elkbuntu> harisund, tried seeing what's in 'system > preferences > sessions' ?
<bruenig> he said he had
<bruenig> although now that I am looking at it, there is a startup program called update-notifier, that looks pretty conspicuous
<harisund> elkbuntu: Yes I did. First, I only have the choice of clicking on 'enable' or 'disable'. I just can't click 'remove'. Second, there are just 3 items listed in there while my ps axjf listing gives me a ton of nonsense I don't want running
<gary[ubuntu] > !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<harisund> elkbuntu I don't want something called nautilus-cd-burner running. I don't have a CD burner. I don
<bruenig> harisund, you don't have the startup program called update-notifier, I do, seems to be the thing
<harisund> elkbuntu I also don't want Nautilus running. I know nautilus is only showing my desktop, but I prefer not to have it running, since I odn't have use for a desktop
<harisund> bruenig I also do?
<bruenig> delete it
<bruenig> ah, it wont let you
<Coffeegrinds> has anyone ever attempted installing bamboo/ the wiki'ish software not the shoot
<harisund> bruenig When I click on it, the delete optoin is greyed out.
<bruenig> well disable
<sagarp> MrWoo, still there?
<harisund> disable doesn't work across sessions.
<bruenig> sure it does
<MrWoo> sagarp, the driver value was already set to ati
<MrWoo> it even detected my monitor type, an hp mx75
<bruenig> or at least it has for me, not with update-notifier, but with some of my personal startup stuff
<harisund> bruenig it disables it now, and then the program nicely runs itself. I want to know in which file these programs are listed and delete the entry from the file directory. I feel comfortable only when I do sometihng over the command line, modifying config files. GUI scares me.
<shawnr_> can anyone help me out... load time between GDM and Gnome seems to get slower and slower every day. Is there anything I can tweak to speed it up?
<mytruehero> I'm looking for a simple program to make daily, weekly, and monthly backups of my home directory to an external harddrive. Any suggestions?
<sagarp> MrWoo, hmm, i dont know much about using ati cards on linux (always used nvidia) but maybe there's somehting wrong with it...try using the vesa driver instead...it's a generic driver that should work properly
<harisund> bruenig I am afraid I will eventually end up like shawnr_ here, complaining the same thing.
<MrWoo> how do i do that
<sagarp> MrWoo, change ati to vesa, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Brokenstein> anybody here know how to get gamepad working in liquid war? my pads work fine in other apps...
<MrWoo> allright
<themdg> this, from the syslog on my mount issue:  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<harisund>  bruenig oh well looks like I will have to give KDE a try too. Else it is xfce
<bruenig> harisund, yeah I feel the same generally, you could make a symbolic link for update-notifier and have it go to somewhere else
<bruenig> I once found the directory that had the startup scripts, I know it is in one of those hidden directories in the home folder, I am looking now but I forget which
<harisund> bruenig hmm..ok ..if you find out, please leave me a message. I have to go now. Thanks a real ton for atleast chatting with me :) Nobody here seems to even bother about Gnome's customization.
<bcron> hey, I have an obvious question... If you have updated your Ubuntu you don't need the new 6.06.1 release right?
<shawnr_> bcron, right
<bcron> shawnr_, thanks
<bcron> I checked distrowatch after a few days and I felt left out
<PurpleTen> im still lost with this smaba, can someone help me.. i cant add user
<shawnr_> bcron, the new 6.06.1 release is just dapper repackaged with all the same updates you've been installing. so people who install for the first time don't have to download so many update
<bcron> PurpleTen, what is the problem?
<shawnr_> mytruehero, what did you say you were looking for?
<PurpleTen> well ive shared a folder which i can see from my xp computer
<PurpleTen> but i cant access it
<PurpleTen> it asks for a pass n username
<bcron> PurpleTen,  OK, Ive run into this before.  You have to create a samba user and give him a password
<PurpleTen> it says i need to add a user in samba, but i cant seem to do that
<PurpleTen> how do you do that
<bcron> Im gonna try and find the instructions... one sec
<PurpleTen> i did the "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<z0rz> Evolution doesn't ask me for a password and just gives an error when trying to acess my imap4 server .. anyone know why?
<PurpleTen> that gave me some error sayin cant find user in unix password database
<meathead> i heart pee pee and ubuntu.
<bcron> PurpleTen, did you use a username that was setup in Ubuntu already or a new name?
<PurpleTen> a new one
<PurpleTen> do i use the username that i made when installin ubuntu?
<dukeofnewyork> meathead: apt-get install you're_fkin_sick-1.243
<codecaine> anybody know a better x view then using vnc?
<bcron> PurpleTen, It doesn't have to be the one you used during install but it should be one you have on Ubuntu
<TheGame> how do i get my soundback
<dukeofnewyork> automatix
<PurpleTen> ohk
<jarrod06> hi
<PurpleTen> ill try that
<TheGame> if my sound goes out
<TheGame> how do i get it back
<varsendaggr> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<bcron> PurpleTen, This is the link that I followed and it worked like a charm for me... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=login+samba+xp
<z0rz> Why does firefox have 100% usage when I click and hold anywhere in the browser?
<z0rz> Is there a way to fix this?
<shawnr_> TheGame, close apps using sound.. including firefox. in terminal run "killall esd"  then try again
<TheGame> let me try it
<shawnr_> TheGame, turn off esd sound mixing in prefs>sounds
<kev900> hey everyone, whats the best way to watch an mpg video in ubuntu?
<TheGame> didnt work
<kev900> I currently don't have a decoder installed
<alus> how do I list the files associated with a given package?
<TheGame> still no sound
<varsendaggr> kev900, mplayer
<gary[ubuntu] > !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<TheGame> brb
<gary[ubuntu] > !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<TheGame> im going to restart gnome
<MrWoo> sagarp, HEY THAT WORKED!
<PurpleTen> sick! thx bcron
<kev900> varsendaggr, when I open it in mplayer it says I do not have a decoder installed
<PurpleTen> thanks heaps man
<shawnr_> kevor, i use xvidcap
<varsendaggr> apt-cache search mplayer adn install everyhting that looks like codecx
<shawnr_> kev900, i use xvidcap
<MrWoo> sagarp, now if i could just get it to recognize my wireless adapter i'd be set
<rockzman> Does anyone knows if it is possible to run a Directx Game using Wine?
<MrWoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bimberi> alus: dpkg -L package
<shawnr_> kev900, http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/   make sure you download the latest tar and compile.
<bcron> PurpleTen, no problem
<kev900> great thanks for the advice, I'll give it a try
<TheGame> sound still doesnt work even after restarting gnome
<shawnr_> TheGame, what are you running that isn't working exactly
<TheGame> no sound works
<sagarp> MrWoo, there's still a problem, you want X to use the correct ATI driver, so that you can use it to the fullest (full hw acceleration)...using vesa is a temporary fix
<TheGame> gaim doesnt work
<TheGame> music doesnt work
<TheGame> login logout doesnt work
<y0ss1_77> can someone tell me how to mount the cd rom drive?
<TheGame> no sound whatsoever
<lmosher> Is my sound device on /dev/dsp? how can i tell?
<shawnr_> TheGmae , did it work with the live cd?
<Cunali> 'm having a sound problem too, though, it seems to be with only flash while inside firefox...all other system sounds and such seem to work, and i've tried two workarounds i've found online but neither seems to work for me :(
<TheGame> it was working a few mins ago
<TheGame> now theres no sound
<z0rz> Why does firefox have 100% usage when I click and hold anywhere in the browser?
<y0ss1_77> mount/dev/cd1?
<TheGame> i have ubuntu installed to my hd
<shawnr_> TheGame, did you restart X or do a full system restart?
<lmosher> y0ss1_77, It should mount automatically. Technically the command is "sudo mount /dev/to/your/CDrom /mount/directory
<y0ss1_77> or what?
<z0rz> CPU Usage that is
<TheGame> restarted X
<y0ss1_77> it didnt mount automatically
<bcron> y0ss1_77, sudo mount /dev/cd1 or whatever it's called
<TheGame> should i restart the system
<shawnr_> TheGame, why don't you try restarting completely. not usually needed
<shawnr_> but give it a shot
<y0ss1_77> bcron how do i see what the name of it is
<TheGame> whats the cause for this do u thin
<lmosher> y0ss1_77, type 'mount /dev/cd' then hit tab for completion options...
<y0ss1_77> k
<lmosher> y0ss1_77, touble-tap tab, rather, to see the list
<shawnr_> TheGame, somthing could be locking up the soundcard, not letting anything else use it
<TheGame> ok let me restart
<shawnr_> TheGame, are you getting err msg when you try to run somethign that uses sound like mplayer?
<lmosher> y0ss1_77, But it really depends on your system unfortunately. For example I have a DVD player and a dvdrw so mine are /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw
<TheGame> no error
<shawnr_> huh
<TheGame> sound just doesnt play
<TheGame> like it will play the song
<TheGame> its just i dont hear anything
<y0ss1_77> mount: No medium found
<shawnr_> I hate to ask
<TheGame> yes its not on mute
<shawnr_> Did you check your cables
<y0ss1_77> do i need to load it in mod
<TheGame> im on a laptop
<shawnr_> TheGame, speakers pluged into the headphone jack?
<TheGame> nope
<TheGame> laptop speakers
<TheGame> let me restart
<TheGame> brb
<shawnr_> hm
<shawnr_> k
<PurpleTen> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<lmosher> how do I find out the location of my sound device? is it /dev/dsp? /dev/snd? How do I tell?
<oo1> I'm paritioning mu Ubuntu server and I was wondering what setup is best to use.. I've got 1x 250gb disc and 1x 120gb disc
<bcron> y0ss1_77, mine is /dev/cdrom0 - Im not sure how to find it if it's not recognized
<y0ss1_77> k
<lmosher> oo1, That question is highly dependent on who is using the system, how robust you need.. etc. etc. etc. For example I don't give a crap what's on my system, I put all 250gb on / (except swap and boot, heh)
<y0ss1_77> idk it says no medium found
<oo1> It will be a ftp+ file server at home and a lamp server
<y0ss1_77> what does that mean?
<TheGame> hmm
<EpP-PPC> if i buy a laptop that has a broadcom, will it for sure not work?
<TheGame> what causes the sound to do that
<bcron> it didn't work... I know Ive found it under /media in other distros
<lmosher> oo1, hehe ok so you'll probably want somethin gmore robust than my lump solution.
<lmosher> bcron, /media is where it mounts to in the fstab, not the device location
<bcron> gotcha
<bcron> I am sure I knew that... brainfart
<EpP-PPC> are some broadcoms supported?
<y0ss1_77> bcron it gives the error no medium found
<lmosher> hang on I'm trying to figure out how to check the startup logs for where it puts the optical stuff...
<y0ss1_77> what does that mean?
<oo1> lmosher: do you have any suggestions on how I can get the most out of this?
<lmosher> oo1, Sorry no that's way out of my league. The most I've ever done is make two partitions, one for the OS and one for a misc. downloads directory and a DVD-authorting working directory :P
<bcron> y0ss1_77, It means it doesn't see the cdrom, I guess.   You can use the cdrom from a liveCD or other distros or Windows?
<oo1> lmosher: thanks anyway :p
<rast4> I downloaded something from the repository, and updated my sourcesm the program is BitchX and I found it in the usr/lib dir, but I cna't find an executable. Am I suppose to compile it? If so, there aren't any files that look like it can be compiled
<rast4> forgive my typos please
<thompa> i cant get evolution to open anymore
<siratik000> Need help on ISPConfig (Ubuntu Perfect ISPConfig setup): Getting Internal Server Error with no descriptive messages on my web server, how do I get more detail into why?
<EpP-PPC> Im getting a laptop with a turion 64 x2. Pretty sure it has broadcom. will i have to ndiswrapper?
<thompa> evolution had a message in outbox and crashed now it wont open
<rast4> ok let me ask this then, can I download packages that are for Linux and compile them on Ubuntu?
<DBO> rast4, yes
<DBO> you can download the source and compile
<rast4> what do I do with programs that Synaptic downloads?
<rast4> I can't find executables for it
<__mikem> DBO, its too quiet in ubuntu-offtopic
<rast4> yes the direscories are there
<rast4> yes/yet*
<rast4> omg
<__mikem> nevermind
<rast4> directories*
<DBO> rast4, what are you looking for specifically?
<rast4> I updated everything, and then used Synaptic to get BitchX
<lmosher> how do I find out the location of my sound device? is it /dev/dsp? /dev/snd? How do I tell?
<rast4> but I can't find the BitchX executable in usr/lic
<rast4> lib*
<rast4> so I can't launch it
<ootz0rz> hi, does anyone know how i can change my default audio device? i have two audio controllers in my computer (onboard and pci card) i wanna use the pci card, but it keeps defaulting to the onboard one
<DBO> rast4, just type bitchx in a terminal
<siratik000> What group is apache2 on by default, user is www-data. So to get the webserver to properly have access to a file - what is the group if chmod www-data:? somefile?
<BeepAU> does anyone know how to change the language in wine? i tried asking in the wine channel, but got no help.
<rast4> I'm going to feel foolish if that works
<rightcoast> does naultius have the windows equivent of ctrl-shift to select a group?
<ootz0rz> i tried to change from preferences -> sound, but it doesnt keep the setting
<rast4> here goes nothing
<rast4> hahahah
<rast4> thanks DBO
* DBO watches rast4 feel foolish
* rast4 hangs my head in shame
<soheil> hi room
<DBO> its cool =)
<rast4> I'm learning
<rast4> ;)
<bcron> y0ss1_77, I think I found a relevant thread for you... it's debian and not Ubuntu but close enough http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=b9c94bbb0946bd4dd4d32390605a22fd&t=253778
<rast4> appreciate it
<crimsun> ootz0rz: use asoundconf set-default-card
<siratik000> apache2 runs as www-data , but what group does apache2 run at? (Or could someone tell me the group-equivalent of whoami?)?
<soheil> I have a duual-boot system, running both ubuntu and window
<y0ss1_77> ty
<soheil> I'm also a chess player
<ootz0rz> crimsun: doing so gives me an "IndexError: list index out of range"...
<siratik000> that is incredibly offtopic
<rast4> that is scary
<rast4> that's like Ubuntu Personals
<rightcoast> like say i have a directory with 10 files of size x i want to keep, so i sort by size, can i do something like ctrl-shift to select the rest?
<rast4> should toss an a/s/l in there ;)
<rightcoast> and delete them
<soheil> my chess games run under windows,l but can't run them under ubuntu
<kjm> I am also a pedofile who uses Unix, Posix like operating systems.  I also enjoy long walks on the beach, candle lit dinners and sensitive 16 yr. olds.
<bcron> I have a problem with printing from XP using samba... and Im a libra who likes long walks in the rain and soft jazz
<EpP> do some broadcoms work fine in dapper?
<rast4> install Wine perhaps to run Wine under Ubuntu
<rast4> err
<kjm> soheil : look into the wine project
<siratik000> apache2 runs as www-data , but what group does apache2 run at? (Or could someone tell me the group-equivalent of whoami?)? Its not "whoamiwith"!
<willzzz> yea broadcom works fine but it's soemtimes the driver freezes
<rast4> Install Wine to use your chess program in Ubuntu
<kjm> bcron : I like long walks on the beach. . .perhaps when it rains next you'll join me?
<willzzz> like randomly sometimes when I boot it doesn't auto connect or sometimes it refuses to connect
<EpP> i hear that you have to use ndiswrapper
<rast4> hahah
<bcron> soheil, I had problems running Chessmaster in wine but if you want to play chess use native programs... Knights is good and XBoard, Eboard etc...
<willzzz> i have to enable/disable the interface to get it working again
<EpP> willzzz: do u u se ndiswrapper?
<dasGewitter> I have an external hdd, yet it keeps saying that it's a read only drive
<dasGewitter> any help?
<soheil> where is it
<willzzz> EpP, i use bcm43xx, the latest native linux drivers for broadcom
<bcron> kjm, it's a date [/creeped self out] 
<EpP> oh ok
<soheil> could u run chess master?
<bcron> soheil, nope
<ardchoille> Folks, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Please take the off-topic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic. We don't need you filling the channel with ot stuff.
<bcron> soheil, I am sure it works with enough work but there are good alternatives in Linux so it's no big deal
<rast4> oops sorry
<ardchoille> rast4: Did you just CTCP the entire channel?
<rast4> accidentally
<dasGewitter> anybody about the hdd?
<rast4> my apologies
<soheil> alternatives?
<bcron> ardchoille, getting something to work in Ubuntu is a support question no?
<CheetahMk2> ?
<ootz0rz> can anyone else perhaps help? my system seems hell ent on using my onboard sound card rather than my pci sound card. changing the default from preferences -> sound doesn't work neither does doing it from asoundconf set-default-card...
<soheil> where can u get tutorials?
<rast4> was just trying to get BX to say my version
<imbrandon> rast4 ok, dont let it happen again please, this is your only warning
<bcron> soheil, Knights is good... use apt-get or synaptic and check it out
<rast4> I said sorry, not much else I can say
<soheil> where can I find wine?
<bcron> soheil, apt-get or synaptic to get wine
<xxzx> i set up a pppoesever just now ,when the pppoe client send the configuration request to my pppoe sever,but the server do not respone
<siratik000> What is the command to list all the users on a system?
<p4> Hello/ How to update Ubuntu from Hoary to Dapper?
<drbreen> users
<drbreen> siratik000: try 'users'
<siratik000> I'm trying to figure out what group apache2 is running on, and I know its www-data , but what is the group?
<HellDragon> heh
<DrkLrd> p4, go to wiki
<drbreen> !upgrade
<siratik000> so just "groups"
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<DShepherd> drbreen: that's logged in users..
<DrkLrd> guys am having problems with video players
<DrkLrd> i installed mplayer and codecs
<drbreen> DSheperd, siratik000: then look at /etc/passwd , wtf.
<DrkLrd> when i play video for the first time it plays fine but the second time the colours are all washed
<DShepherd> siratik000: you mean users logged in now? or users that have ever logged onto the system?
<DrkLrd> in mplayer and totem both
<rast4_> drklrd: try VLC
<DrkLrd> rast4_, they are washed in both totem and mplayer mate
<siratik000> DSheperd: I mean groups that are available to assign ownership from/to
<DrkLrd> first movies i run is fone
<DrkLrd> but then next is crap
<rast4_> VLC has it's own codecs though
<rast4_> wouldn't that matter?
<DrkLrd> dunno
<BrMiHi08> Is there a way to do a smaller version of the ubuntu install?
<rast4_> I sort of had the same proglem
<rast4_> problem*
<rast4_> try it, it can't hurt
<siratik000> BrMiHi08: server
<DrkLrd> yeah lemme see
<rast4_> I prefer that program on my windows boxes and ubuntu
<BrMiHi08> siratik000 all I need to do is get it on a 4.3gig hard drive
<scrappy_> BrMiHi08: i usually do a server install then apt-get xserver-xorg and xinitrc and such
<bimberi> siratik000: type 'groups www-data' will tell you what groups that user is in (usually just a group with the same name - www-data)
<DrkLrd> rast4_, tried fast ubuntu script? :)
<bimberi> siratik000: the standard install will fit on 4.3G
<soheil> hey. it says wine is a windows emulatur
<rast4_> DrkLrd: I haven't
<siratik000> bimberi: You get props, i've asked that question in 6 rooms and never got a str8 response - thanks everyone
<soheil> u may run windows programs using it
<rast4_> I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, but I am learning day vy day ;)
<rast4_> by*
<drbreen> soheil: winje isn't. it is an api-layer-hack or something like that
<DrkLrd> rast4_, ah!
<BrMiHi08> the install keeps locking up, but i can still move my mouse, can't click on anything though
<rast4_> but I had to get the Video and Audio down before anything
<rast4_> all I do is watch movies and listen to music
<bimberi> siratik000: np (and that 2nd response wasn't actually for you sorry ;) )
<rast4_> so that was #1 in my book of things to figure out
<siratik000> arite
<DrkLrd> lol
<soheil> Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<soheil> While Wine is usually thought of as a Microsoft Windows emulator, the Wine
<soheil> developers would prefer that users thought of Wine as a Windows compatibility
<soheil> layer for Linux. Wine does not require MS Windows, but it can use native system
<soheil> dll files in place of its own if they are available.
<soheil> This package includes a program loader, which allows unmodified Windows
<soheil> binaries to run under compatible hardware.  This package also includes the
<soheil> library that implements the Wine project's free version of the Windows API,
<soheil> allowing successful running
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DrkLrd> soheil, wtf
<soheil> of programs ported directly from Windows.
<siratik000> woa
<bcron> soheil, wine runs windows programs but not all windows programs and not very easily
<leboff> o
<siratik000> no pasting into the thing
<leboff> i'm having trouble accessing an old linux drive from a new linux box... for some reason the filesystem wont mount.. anyone here that can help out?
<drbreen> bcron: not very easily ? "apt-get install wine" is uneasy
<rast4_> anyone that wants to help with networking my windows network to the ubuntu?
<rast4_> that's where I'm stuck at so far
<drbreen> leboff: error message anyone ?
<rast4_> I've been reading but I can't get it to work
<bcron> soheil, they actually sell more robust versions of wine... some take more libs than others and a lot of tweaking...
<bcron> drbreen, I had no problem installing wine, getting everything working in wine was another thing
<scrappy_> soheil: if youre not 3d gaming id just use vmware or qemu to run xp..
<crashtest> Anybody know how i'd check to see what the maximum filesize is for a logical volume?
<bcron> drbreen, what is uneasy about apt-get for wine?
<drbreen> bcron: did you expect everything to work ? i did not but was surprised: i can only name one program i may need which did not run in wine or had a better (red: free) alternative: cisco packet tracer
<leboff> mount: /dev/hdc5 already mounted or /mnt/hde busy
<sanddrag> I have a problem.  I am on thje live CD and I cannot change tghe resolution to anything other than 640x480.  I want to install to HD but I cannot see the buttons on the bottom of the install window and I cannot resize it smaller.
<sanddrag> what do I do?
<drbreen> bcron: </sarcasm style="don't:try-this@home">
<[Ex0r] > ping me
<[Ex0r] > please*
<drbreen> sanddrag: hold down alt, click on a window and draw it around ;)
<bcron> drbreen, I either understand nothing you have said and you me or we are in violent agreement
<leboff> drbreen, its not mounted.. and i dont know what would make /mnt/hde busy
<drbreen> leboff: did ya try to mount manually ?
<leboff> drbreen thats what i'm doing.. i got the one partition to mount in the disk manager.. but thats just the boot partition so all i ahve is the grub and things..
<drbreen> bcron: we agree violently, wine isn't uneasy to install, but sometimes a PITA for those who want to do serious work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<leboff> and now using 'sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdc5 /mnt/hde' i get that message
<drbreen> leboff: did you try "man mount" in the console ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb eigenlambda!*@216-15-*.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com!#ubuntu-ops *!daesotho@216-15-*.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<drbreen> or sorry
<drbreen> leboff: what is the text of the message ?
<sanddrag> hey thanks drbreen.  holding alt works. However, is there a reason I cannot pick any other resolution.  Is it not recognizing my graphics card or something?
<magneticmos> re
<drbreen> leboff: busy stuff ?
<leboff> mount: /dev/hdc5 already mounted or /mnt/hde busy
<drbreen> leboff: open a terminal, type 'mount' then pastebin it
<bcron> drbreen, yeah we agree... all of my experience before ubuntu was slackware so everything seems easier but less fulfilling now
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb i3dmaster!*@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!i3dmaste@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jbirk> Hello, I have a question
<drbreen> bcron: hey, i started with slackware too, then went off to ubuntu ;)
<ardchoille> leboff: type mount and see if /dev/hdc5 is mounted or see if there is any device mounted to /mnt/hde
<bcron> Jbirk, shoot
<sanddrag> so does anyone know why I cannot change the resolution to anything other than 640x480?
<rast4_> what's the command to switch in between channel windows in BitchX?
<Jbirk> I would like to get a Trash Can and a Computer Icon on my GNOME desktop
<SEJeff> bcron: I played with gentoo for the longest time but found I like getting work done versus tweaking everything
<soheil> I guess I ran out of H.D.D
<meathead> i heart pee pee and ubuntu.
<soheil> my ubuntu ran out of space?!
<meathead> I just wanted everyone to know.
<ardchoille> Jbirk: Open gconf-editor, go to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the items you want on your desktop
<Jbirk> I recently installed ubuntu
<soheil> :-?
<SEJeff> Jbirk: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences
<drbreen> jbirk: open the gconf-editor and look under "desktop" or stuff - there is a switch to configure that
<bimberi> Jbirk: run 'gconf-editor' and navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<bcron> SEJeff, yeah!  I tried gentoo for a week... I love slackware but I figured I'd try and learn more networking stuff and less getting my mouse to scroll
<leboff> drbreen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20625
<eigenlambda> soheil: is that what the system monitor is telling youL
<[Ex0r] > i think I am lagging.. bad
<SEJeff> Jbirk: *ahem* I mean /apps/nautilus/desktop. There you can just check computer_icon_visible, and trash_icon_visible
<next> sanddrag: X didn't detect a higher resolution. You need to close X and get to a terminal. (ctrl-alt-F2 I think) Then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg After that, when you get to the section on resolutions, find your resolution and hit space bar, then enter and continue with the config.
<magneticmos> ANYONE RUNNING MYTHTV ON UBUNTU HERE?
<Jbirk> how do I open gconf-editor?
<[Ex0r] > magneticmos- #mythtv-users :)
<SEJeff> Jbirk: ALT F2 and type it
<[Ex0r] > very helpful bunch of people
<ardchoille> Jbirk: ALT+F2 and type in  gconf-editor
<eigenlambda> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ardchoille> eigenlambda: Sorry, it's a habit to use caps in alt+f2 things
<eigenlambda> lol not you
<Jbirk> Wiow
<Jbirk> Wow
<Jbirk> This is almost like regedit
<SEJeff> Jbirk: fix it?
<eigenlambda> of course you use caps to type key names
<scrappy_> Jbirk: dont ever say that again
<leboff> drbreen: can you think of anything
<SEJeff> Jbirk: but it tells you what the keys do most of the time and you can script it easily using the gconftool-2 command. regedit isn't near as easy to script
<ardchoille> eigenlambda: oh, ok, I scrolled up and saw it.. thought you meant me.
<eigenlambda> lol gconftool is not regedit
<eigenlambda> no way
<rast4> test
<ardchoille> scrappy_: lol
<eigenlambda> gconf is much more sophisticated, powerful, and damage-resistant than a hacked-up binary .ini
<PurpleTen> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('random');
<PurpleTen> is this right?
<Jbirk> Thanks a ton
<SEJeff> eigenlambda: I wrote the script on this blog post:  http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/ and yes, I know gconftool-2. To be specific, gconf is just an xml database of settings.
<drbreen> leboff: does not looks suspicious
<Jbirk> So much better than my ln -s to make a trash icon
<drbreen> leboff: is /mnet/hde symlinked somewhere ?
<leboff> shouldnt be.. i made it about 10 minutes ago
<ardchoille> PurpleTen: It's not a good idea to enable the root account.
<PurpleTen> the root?
<PurpleTen> why not
<PurpleTen> its for mysql
<ardchoille> PurpleTen: oops, sorry
<PurpleTen> ?
<ardchoille> PurpleTen: ignore me.. I've had way too much caffeine
<PurpleTen> what do you mean ardchoille?
<PurpleTen> lolk
<GoDawgs> nalioth, hello there friend :)
<Jbirk> I would like to thank you guys for liberating me.  Ubuntu is the only distro that ever worked right after burning the ISO
<rellim> what replaced hotplug?
<rellim> i just realized that hotplug isn't in the repos
<nalioth> GoDawgs: howdy
<Jbirk> Serriously, it detected my Laptop's 1920 x 1200 and my NIC, and my Wireless Card, and sound device
<rellim> what replaced hotplug?
<rellim> anyone??
<SEJeff> Jbirk: Glad to help even though ardchoille beat me to the answer you needed
<ardchoille> Jbirk: This is the best channel on freenode, IMHO. Also, visit http://ubuntuforums.org  that's the best forums :)
<GoDawgs> nalioth, how goes it dude?
<bcron> Jbirk, and saved you countless hours of "learning"
<nalioth> GoDawgs: come on into #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxvix> hello
<tuxvix> does any one know what other command I can use to download remote files from shell
<SEJeff> rellim: because hotplug was integrated into HAL and the kernel. hotplug itsself has been deprecated for awhile
<tuxvix> other then wget
<Jbirk> I checked out the forums
<Jbirk> google sent me there
<DrkLrd> rast4_, nah vlc has same prob
<ardchoille> Jbirk: Good to see you're using google :)
<SEJeff> tuxvix: wget or curl for download only. w3m for a console www browser
* ardchoille checks out curl
<tuxvix> =) thx, let me try ...
<SEJeff> night guys
<ardchoille> g'nite SEJeff
<meathead> unless you are sshing
<meathead> there are different commands for sshing
<tuxvix> I am using shell tru putty
<khoda`> how do i get videos to work on websites (youtube, google)
<meathead> figured
<SEJeff> tuxvix: from the putty side, download pscp.exe. rename it to scp.exe and copy it into C:\windows\system. Now you could do things like scp username@remotehostname:/path/to/file/you/want .
<meathead> tuxvix, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_copy_files.2Ffolders_from_remote_Ubuntu_machine_into_local_machine_.28scp.29
<soheil> Ican't execute hda1 nor hda2
<tuxvix> =) thank you
<Luke> is there a way to change your computers host name?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Luke: open a terminal and type 'man hostname'   be very careful you know what you are doing
<khoda`> how do i get videos to work on websites (youtube, google)
<meathead> Luke: use "hostname"
<Luke> nalioth: already did that - it just changed back to the old one
<SEJeff> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soheil> Ican't execute hda1 nor hda2
<scrappy_> khoda`: you want flash i think its sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soheil> I can't execute hda1 nor hda2
<soheil> why?
<soheil> it says I don't have privillages
<SEJeff> soheil: because they aren't executables, they are block devices
<khoda`> scrappy_: couldnt find the package
<eigenlambda> why does faster-dapper think cfq is the right scheduler?
<SEJeff> khoda`: enable multiverse + universe and then try again
<soheil> I can't see their contents, I mean
<khoda`> SEJeff: how?
<bcron> whoopsie
<scrappy_> khoda`: the restricted formats would i think have instructions for enabling the repos
<SEJeff> eigenlambda: Easy... upstream kernel.org adopted it for the latest kernel. Also, so did the Ubuntu devs. Don't believe me?
<scrappy_> khoda`: page
<eigenlambda> no
<eigenlambda> i was just wondering, is all
<SEJeff> eigenlambda: You can email me about that script if you have any questions... jeff.schroeder2@us.army.mil
<tuxvix> wow ;) when I use curl, all kinds of weard characters flashes before my eyes =)
<tuxvix> what the heck is gowing on
<tuxvix> can I use curl in the way as wget?
<tuxvix> to see progress
<tuxvix> crap my putty crashed *shet
<soheil> how to see hda1 contents?
<tuxvix> ok, never mind it's still gowing in the background =)
<DShepherd> soheil: mount it
<SEJeff> soheil: mount it and then
<tuxvix> how can I stop showing this crap on the screen with curl ?
<SEJeff> eigenlambda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CFQbyDefault
<tuxvix> It looks like matrix =) hahahaha
<GoDawgs> tritium, hello there. :)
<meathead> I get this error a lot, can someone help to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20628
<khoda`> scrappy_: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<khoda`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<eigenlambda> sweet
* eigenlambda is now looking up all those hdparm options
<johnnyg> I have an external USB hard drive attached to my computer. Once instead of unplugged it, I selected "unmount". Since then, it doesn't pop up when I plug it in. How can i re-locate my USB hard drive?
<tuxvix> how can I download wma file with curl?
<DanaG> !kernel > danag
<tuxvix> I mean *wmv
<SEJeff> eigenlambda: Use the man page and google... that is how I learned :)      All that stuff is self taught for me. You might also download the pdf of the advanced bash scripting manual
<eigenlambda> naturally
<DanaG> When is edgy scheduled for release?
<DanaG> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* eigenlambda was looking through 'man hdparm'
<jordo23> Hey
<DanaG> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jordo23> I just installed an older version of warty and my sources.list file is screwed. Everytime I try to apt-get something it says not found and referred to by another package....what do I do?
<tuxvix> any other command besides curl and wget?
<cyanics> i am one lucky bugger. spilt a doc. pepper on my laptop 2 days ago. working just fine today
<jordo23> Ideally I would like to upgrade the dist. Haven't used Linux in a while
<meathead> tuxvix: curl and wget both won't work when sshing, you want scp
<meathead> in the lionk I sent you
<johnnyg> How do I view all plugged in USB devices?
<jordo23> anyone?
<meathead> I get this error a lot, can someone help to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20628
<scrappy_> jordo23: id distupgrade a few times man
<tuxvix> mount -l
<jeff303> anyone else have FF 1.5.0.5 randomly crash on you?
<bimberi> johnnyg: lsusb
<SEJeff> tuxvix: scp
<jordo23> scrappy_:  I want to.....my sources.list is screwed up though
<tuxvix> crap it is denied too, ok thx everyone
<bimberi> jeff303: yes, after installing aiglx/compiz
<siratik000> anyone know anything about ispconfig
<soheil> how to mount hda1?
<jeff303> bimberi: what package is that?
<meathead> mount /dev/hda1
<khoda`> what does this mean??
<khoda`> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<khoda`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<johnnyg> bimberi: thanks, now for the big one, how do I mount a USB external hard drive that has worked in system before but was unmounted last time I used it
<meathead> khoda; that means you need to type sudo to do whatever you're doing. you don't have proper permissions
<scrappy_> jordo23: cant find a working one online to copy?
* scrappy_ looks
<meathead> orr, another program is actually using that
<bimberi> jeff303: various, but i wouldn't recommend it
<meathead> like... synaptic
<jordo23> Scrappy_: no....have no more CD's either...
<bimberi> johnnyg: unplug/replug ?
<SEJeff> siratik000: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<johnnyg> bimberi: tried that, also restarted an booted
<jordo23> Scrappy_: would like to upgrade through apt, but my sources.list doesn't work
<jordo23> I have it available if anyone wants to read it
<ardchoille> khoda`: Do you have Synaptic open?
<khoda`> meathead: i did type sudo
<khoda`> ardchoille: no, i closed it
<bimberi> johnnyg: does 'dmesg | tail' show anything immediately after plugging it in?
<ardchoille> khoda`: k
<meathead> khoda`: are you trying to install or uninstall a package?
<Slaj_R> Question... Here's the error message I get when I try to play a video on a web page...
<khoda`> ardchoille: when i open it back up the multiverse/universe is unchecked... is that suppsoed to happen
<khoda`> meathead: yes
<Slaj_R> Totem could not play 'mms://<file address>.wmv'.
<Slaj_R> No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<SEJeff> bimberi: dmesg | tail won't work like you want it. I think you mean tail -f /var/log/messages
<ardchoille> khoda`: I don't know, I do everything from command line
<meathead> khoda`: then close synaptic or whatever other package managing program you have open
<Slaj_R> Can someone point me in the right direction for a solution?
<bimberi> SEJeff: it will, but your way is better :)
<scrappy_> jordo23: well ideally youd find one for hoarty and just apt-get update
<scrappy_> jordo23: hoary
<lmosher> Does anyone know how to find information about my sound driver in ubuntu?
<jordo23> scrappy_: can you look at my sources.list if i post it?
<meathead> goto system, preferences, sound?
<ardchoille> jordo23: pastebin it, I'll look at it
<tomasz27> I just installed Ubuntu. It is freakin awsome!
<jordo23> ok
<ardchoille> tomasz27: YAY! :)
<meathead> tomasz27: sweet!
<khoda`> ardchoille: how do you enable multiverse/universe from command line
<khoda`> ardchoille: i just want to install flash
<scrappy_> jordo23: paste.ubuntu-nl.org    yeah
<tomasz27> SCREW Windows
* crashtest still wonders why he gets a max filesize of 2G on ext3 which exists on top of a logical volume
<crashtest> any ideas?
<crashtest> please?
<ardchoille> !repos > khoda`
<rockzman> Does anyone know where can i get a free source of cedega?
<meathead> uhh, I pay for cedega
<DanaG> cvscedega, but it doesn't work.
<DanaG> It won't even compile.
<scrappy_> rockzman: no because that is wrong and i dont like to talk about isohunt
<Asenchi> crashtest: could be a MAX setting in the kernel, just an idea
<johnnyg> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20629
<DanaG> At least the last time I tried.
<rockzman> meathead: i heard that  there is a source code for paid cedega
<Slaj_R> Also, anyone know what happened to the option of de-selecting some screensavers in xscreensaver (random mode)?
<rockzman> scrappy_: wahh -.- geek
<rockzman> rofl
<meathead> the cvs yeah, but it never compiles like DanaG said
<crashtest> asenchi: hmmm
<rockzman> meathead: oh this "free" code is the cvscedega?
<meathead> yeah
<scrappy_> rockzman: either pirate it or pony up the money :)
<rockzman> scrappy_: :P 1st option, thank you
<SEJeff> rockzman: install frostwire and get it there...
<skypa> hi, I'd like to loop through a variable line by line in a bash script.. any ideas on how to do that?
<meathead> maybe if someone said whether or not they need 64 bit someone in the channel might just happen to send them a binary of the program?
<jordo23> Pastebin link:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20630
<rockzman> SEJeff: im doing it with eMule
<meathead> I get this error a lot, can someone help to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20628
<skypa> I already know how to do it with a file (while read line etc), but not how to to it with a variable :)
<SEJeff> skypa: pastebin how you think it should look to give me an idea and I'll give you working code
<rockzman> SEJeff: thanks anyway
<bimberi> johnnyg: do those messages just keep coming? - try 'tail -f /var/log/messages' (as SEJeff said)
<skypa> alrighty
<ardchoille> jordo23: ok, what is the problem?
<scrappy_> jordo23: if you comment out the cdrom line and apt-get update does that fix?
<jordo23> ardchoille:  everytime I try to apt-get or upgrade it states that packages don't exist and are referred to by another
<johnnyg> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20631
<Asenchi> crashtest: i found somehting, one second
<jordo23> scrappy_: cdrom line?
<rockzman> !source'o matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source'o matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockzman> !source o'matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source o'matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> jordo23: jordo23 You're using warty?
<scrappy_> jordo23: first thing i do after install is put a # in front of deb cdrom at the top and remove any # in front of other deb lines
<UpMarc> Hi all!
<scrappy_> jordo23: then sudo apt-get update
<jordo23> ardchoille:  old dist.....want to upgrade to current
<UpMarc> please, I'm a beginner and need some help
<bimberi> johnnyg: and they just keep coming?
<Jbirk> Any really cool password management util?
<Jbirk> for Ubunut?
<Jbirk> Ubuntu
<jordo23> Then do dist-upgrade?
<UpMarc> I'm trying to install Jahshaka for Ubuntu
<ardchoille> jordo23: You'll need to upgrade from warty to breezy, then from breezy to dapper
<johnnyg> bimberi: no, after Aug 14 22:58:44 localhost kernel: [17180697.916000]  usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21 it just blinks and I don't get another command prompt
<jordo23> ardchoille: cool with me
<jordo23> distupgrade?
<SEJeff> johnnyg: I wrote up a tutorial on this awhile back on the ML of my Linux User Group. Here it is: http://www.taclug.org/pipermail/taclug-general/2004-November/012985.html
<UpMarc> but after commands: sudo apt-get update (done) and sudo apt-get install jahshaka
<UpMarc> the message is: Impossible to find package jahshaka
<jordo23> ardchoille: did apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to be working
<johnnyg> SEJeff: thanks much, I'll read it and pop back in with questions (or to say thank for you getting it working)  :)
<ardchoille> !info jahshaka
<ubotu> Package jahshaka does not exist in dapper
<SEJeff> Jbirk: Get revelation from Universe. I use it all the time as a password manager and it's awesome. make sure to play with the preferences
<ardchoille> UpMarc: That's why
<SEJeff> johnnyg: well I am leaving sometime soon like I said I was 20 minutes ago...
<Asenchi> crashtest: i lied, no solutions. but google has some returns on people with similar problems, just can't find a solution
<ardchoille> Jbirk: I second what SEJeff said, revelation is a very good password manager :)
<jeff303> has anyone else had their nvidia-glx package stop working after upgrading from breezy->dapper?  (what I really mean is, device "nvidia" doesn't work in the xorg.conf)
<jordo23> scrappy_: does that sound right to you (I already did apt-get update and it worked)
<crashtest> hrm.
<johnnyg> SEJeff: boo!
* crashtest 's google search had been fruitless.  :(
<skypa> SEJeff, took a while, pastebin.com is painfully slow today: http://monoport.com/933
<Asenchi> i am sure it is a kernel setting, or sometype of login processor that limits file{creation,size,opened}
<SEJeff> johnnyg: Hey I am doing this for free at 12:09AM... you get what you pay for ;-)
<bimberi> johnnyg: hmmk, unfortunately the hits i'm getting on those messages relate to bad disk or usb power issues - this thread is interesting: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2005/03/msg00368.html
<ardchoille> Asenchi: Hi :)
<Asenchi> i know BSD's have something where you can set these things... just can't remember where in Linux something similar would be.
<scrappy_> jordo23: bear in mind its only updating to latest version that is in sources.list if you want to move to breezy you have to paste a breezy sources.list and apt-get update again
<Asenchi> ardchoille: hey :)
<jordo23> scrappy_: where do I get a new sources.list?
<scrappy_> jordo23: youre using gedit to edit the file?
<jordo23> scrappy_: wasn't....using PICO
<jordo23> scrappy_: through root term....pico
<morphix> How do i make startx execute upon logining into shell from a certain user, i tried adding to ~/.bash_profile but that still doesnt work :(
<scrappy_> jordo23: i would think you could just replace any warty with breezy and then save and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<johnnyg> I'm heading into windows to see if it pulls there, brb
<jordo23> scrappy_:  will try.....one minute
<jordo23> scrappy_: how do you check which dist is currently running through command line?
<scrappy_> cat /etc/lsb-release i think
<SEJeff> jordo23: cat /etc/issue
<jordo23> rhx
<jordo23> thx
<ardchoille> jordo23: open a term and do:  lsb_release -a
* crashtest finds some hits for the 2G problem and sighs.
<Cainus> anyone know if there's a way to wget to standard io?
<Cainus> instead of a file
<drbreen> man wget ?
<Cainus> tried wget --help ... guess I can try that
<godtvisken> Where are keymaps/keyboard layouts stored?
<jordo23> Seems to be working replacing warty with breezy.....just to be sure to I do dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<scrappy_> Canute: | ?
<Cainus> I to nothing?
<Cainus> errrr
<Cainus>  | to nothing?
<scrappy_> Cainus: i cant be bothered with every little detail
<scrappy_> :)
<Cainus> heh well that's essentially what I'm asking :)
<jordo23> scrappy_: I updated the package lists after replacing warty with breezy, do I dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<rellim> what does ubuntu use to manager usb devices?
<Whyvas> lsusb!
<rellim> Whyvas: thanks
<scrappy_> jordo23: dist-upgrade
<godtvisken> How can I search for a directory name?
* scrappy_ crosses his fingers
<p4> Hello/ How to upgrade SERVER configuration of Hoary to Dapper?
<rellim> Whyvas: what daemon is server that?
<rellim> p4: same way you do a desktop install ... only difference is the packages
<p4> Server installation
<Whyvas> rellim, ???
<Cainus> wget google.com | /dev/stdout gives me a permission denied error
<Whyvas> rellim, what do you want to do?
<p4> Thank you
<poison> same way from breezy to dapper? /etc/apt/sources.list and change all entries that say hoary to dapper and do apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<rellim> p4: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<rellim> p4: no problem
<bimberi> godtvisken: 'locate blah' will find any file or directory with blah in it.  Make sure the locate database is up to date with 'sudo updatedb'
<godtvisken> bimberi: thanks (:
<jordo23> scrappy_/ardchoille:  thanks!  seems to be working....
<jordo23> back in a bit
<mrPolite> gftp is ugly and difficult to use any suggestions for an alternative ftp client?
<rellim> Whyvas: my friend can't get his usb to work, just wanted to make sure he had the daemon/module loaded and didn't know what its called
<meathead> hello>?
<rellim> hello
<willzzz> anyone here having a problem with an outdated package dependency with compiz? specifically libsvg-cairo (compiz needs >= 0.1.6, package in ubuntu repos is 0.1.5-0)
<arcanistherogue> How do you unzip .rar files on ubuntu?  I checked the repositories but I can't find any rar or unrar package
<Madpilot> arcanistherogue, the rar packages are in Universe or multiverse repos
<scrappy_> arcanistherogue: its in multiverse
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<arcanistherogue> aha
<arcanistherogue> thanks everyone for fast help
<rellim> arcanistherogue: we, as a whol, try ... (i know i didn't jump on that one, but i think i speak for everyone on that)
<neunhundertsechs> germans here ??
<poison> so how long has everyone been on ubuntu now?
<ardchoille> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<ardchoille> sorry, wrong one
<Schlurmann> hello
<rellim> poison: 3 months .... i am a 6 year debian user gone in the direction of user friendliness, convenience and a plesant community
<neunhundertsechs> exists a ubuntu-de channel ?
<scrappy_> poison: since warty for me.  but im just here to secretly recruit ubuntuers to freebsd
<neunhundertsechs> exists a ubuntu-de channel ?
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jbirk> How can I force dismout a volume?
<Jbirk> as in really quick?
<Jbirk> I.e. if someone is accessing data
<Jbirk> and I neeed to stop it
<rellim> poison: thus, i am now a ubuntu user ... (Xubuntu actually because i <3 xfce)
<rellim> Jbirk: if you are root ... err, sudo privilaged
<Jbirk> so
<Jbirk> $sudo umount data
<Jbirk> to force dismount the data volume?
<Jbirk> I want it to dismount even if it has open handles
<rellim> Jbirk: yeah
<Jbirk> i.e. if a database is running from it
<poison> I just got on it again. Was using Breezy a while back and switched to debian and now back to ubuntu for a week now.
<godtvisken> How can I use my own custom keymap?
<Jbirk> and I am willing to drop it flat on its face
<rellim> Jbirk: hold ... there might be a force command
<rellim> Jbirk: "sudo umount -f <disk>"
<scrappy_> Jbirk: umount -l is handy too   lazy umount
* meathead is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<neunhundertsechs> where i can find a good tutorial to install my nvidia card perfect ?
<ardchoille> !away > meathead
<rellim> neunhundertsechs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Jbirk> Yeah
<Jbirk> because let's say I am running samba
<Jbirk> and someone is copying a file
<Jbirk> and I want to stop it
<scrappy_> neunhundertsechs: if you want to use the nvidia installer google for latest dapper nvidia or somesuch its in the forums
<Jbirk> becuase I cannot let them have the file
<Jbirk> any ideas?
<Jbirk> other than stopping samba
<mrPolite> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<threethirty> hey I was wondering if there is any support for touchscreens in Ubuntu
<Jbirk> you man like a tablet?
<scrappy_> threethirty: which one?
<rellim> Jbirk: pull the ethernet plug?
<mrPolite> threethirty:  i use a wacom tablet
<Jbirk> that effectivly stops all traffic to that NIC
<threethirty> i have an unknow external monitor that is  touchscreen, it came from a movie theater
<mrPolite> Jbirk: why are the files available and shared in samba if you don't want to allow copies?
<Al-Ashtar> hi
<Jbirk> This is just hypothetical
<Jbirk> I can't wait to have kids
<sethk> Jbirk, is making the mount read only useful?
<Jbirk> sure
<Jbirk> I think I can just change the permissions on the file
<Jbirk> seems helpful
<Jbirk> Thanks
<Jbirk> I can't wait to have kids
<mrPolite> !tell Jbirk about enter
<ardchoille> making the mount read only? How will that stop someone from reading a file?
<mrPolite> read = copy
<Jbirk> I will get to tell them stories like, "When I was your age ... if you unplugged the ethernet cable, you had to reboot to get it working again"
<rellim> Jbirk: lol
<morphix> !ati > morphix
<ardchoille> read != copy
<mrPolite> if a file can be viewed or played via samba, then a local copy can be saved
<morphix> !nvidia > neunhundertsechs
<kjm> Jbirk - When I was your age,  if I unplugged the modem cable, it froze my C64 and I had to shut down for 10 minutes for it to restart without melting.
<kjm> so, pfffft
<yossman> haha kjm
<godtvisken> If I have a file filled with stuff like, key <AC01> { [a, A, ae, AE]  }; where does it belong so I can use it? (keymap file)
<Al-Ashtar> I was using xchat 2.6.6 with the spell checking feature working ok, but yesterday I was forced to do a "fsck" upon boot up. after the reboot I lost the spell checking feature. so I tried re-compiling from source with --enable-spell=static just as the xchat FAQ said, but again it doesn't work. and google doesn't return anything useful.
<Jbirk> I had to suffer Widnows 98 for ages
<dann> helllooooo
<morphix> Al-Ashtar: u just learn how to spell instead of relying on xchat to do it
<cdew4545> does anyone know the system requirements for 6.06?? i've searched the forums and the documentation but cant seem to find it
<morphix> could**
<Al-Ashtar> morphix: not an option
<dann> hahah
<Al-Ashtar> :P
<ardchoille> cdew4545: Well, I run Ubuntu on a PII with 128Mb ram
<Jbirk> It has a Readyness analyser
<morphix> cdew4545: 256mb ram 2gb hdd space
<morphix> cdew4545: thats what it says on cd.
<morphix> depends on what u have on it. and running
<cdew4545> ok, i was just checking, i figured it was low, but how about install time for an older system?
<Jbirk> Just pop the live CD in and it will run the readiness analyser much like Windows.  Only you will know for sure if it works or not before installing.
<morphix> i had ubuntu running on my old p1 200mhz 64mb ram :)
<kjm> cdew4545 - depends on how much stuff you want to install.  I would use the text installer though.
<ardchoille> cdew4545: It took me about 45 min to install Ubuntu on that system and almost an hour to completely update it.
<cdew4545> i've tried installing a few times but it seems to hang...from the same install disk i used for this comp
<cdew4545> ok
<ardchoille> morphix: nice :)
<cdew4545> thanks a lot
<Jbirk> How can I update Ubuntu?  I have not done that yet
<morphix> if u do a slim install u can use very min req.
<kjm> Jbirk - $sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<poison> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<end_us> anyone have any idea why ubuntu is telling me that my obviosly -not-mounted-drive is suddenly in use when i try to mount it?
<cdew4545> is that an option when you pop in the cd and restart?  i have just tried the first option regular install so far
<Lil_Shank> can anyone help me configure my computer so it will use my dsl modem to connect to the internet?
<Al-Ashtar> dist-upgrade handles better dependances
<Al-Ashtar> errr I need my spell checking feature
<end_us> Lil_shank: plug it into the modem and voila?
<Jbirk> end-us, that happens to me all the time.  If I play a DVD via selecting /dev/hdc it does that
<morphix> Lil_Shank: what type of dsl modem? usb, ethernet?
<end_us> Jbirk: hrm.. any way to not make it do it? i cant even see whats on the disk ..
<Lil_Shank> morphix: it uses both, I would prefer to use the usb but when i checked it said there wasnt a way to configure the usb
<cdew4545> i have another question....do all of you use gcc to compile?
* joshuapurcell is away: I'm busy
<morphix> Lil_Shank: use ethernet instead of usb, its better
<ardchoille> cdew4545: What are you compiling?
<Goblyn> is there any way to make evolution minimize to the system tray?
<Lil_Shank> morphix: how can i configure the ehternet to connect?
<cdew4545> well its seems like a lot of programs i try to get for linux make you install first
<Jbirk> Well, with me, if I stop any application accessing the devices directly, I can mount the device
<cdew4545> er compile them first
<end_us> weird .. i dont think its doing anything at all right now ..
<ardchoille> cdew4545: Check the repos before installing. Many people compile and then later find out the app was in the repos
<morphix> Lil_Shank: depends on your modem, could u give some more info? brand, model, etc
<ardchoille> s/installing/compiling/
<cdew4545> ok
<one_stinky_bum> hello folks
<one_stinky_bum> what's the best tablet PC for ubuntu?
<end_us> Lil-shank: dont umm.. doesent it just do it for you .. like when you plug it in ?
<Lil_Shank> end_us: it doesnt for some reason
<end_us> gotcha
<cdew4545> also... by chance does anyone out there use a dlink 520 wireless card??? i have tried so hard to get that to work but dont knwo what im doing wrong, so i have to use windows to access the web for everything
<Stegozor> Hi everyone, I swtiched to GNU/Linux -Ubuntu dapper a few days ago. I'm having problems with dosemu. Did anyone here install it from Synaptic?
<one_stinky_bum> nobody knows about tablet pcs?
<ardchoille> cdew4545: I have been using Ubuntu since Hoary, on 11 machines. I also build computers, install Ubuntu and donate them.. I've not had to compile anything yet :)
<morphix> one_stinky_bum: i reckon most would work fine
<end_us> one_stinky_bum: no man. not this guy at least
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<scrappy_> Stegozor: its in multiverse assuming you have that enabled it should just install
<cdew4545> ardchoille:  probably jsut my lack of experience with linux and installing files....I have my computer in a location where i have to have wireless internet and i havent gotten that to work for ubuntu yet so i have to run windows for everything basically
<Jbirk> Has anyone here ever tired palying Xvid?
<one_stinky_bum> but I currently have the gateway m280
<poison> stegozor I could not get dosemu to work but I did get dosbox to work
<one_stinky_bum> the digitizer doesn't work
<morphix> cdew4545: Dlink DWL-520?
<cdew4545> yes morphix
<one_stinky_bum> I was looking for a tablet pc that would work best out of the box with 6.06
<one_stinky_bum> I was going to sell my gateway
<cdew4545> rev E
<DanaG> I have the m685 -- it works nicely.
<Stegozor> poison : is it a bug concerning ubuntu ? because  people using other distribs tell on USENET that they use dosemu fine
<morphix> cdew4545: rev E1?
<dougsko> anyone know why after installing the libdvdcss2 package, i still dont get sound on my one dvd?
<cdew4545> morphix:  yep
<end_us> one_stinky_bum: just pick one man. it'll be the right one
<one_stinky_bum> LOL
<Lil_Shank> morphix: my modem is an Actiontec GT701-WG
<dougsko> i needed libdvdcss2 to unscramble it, all my other dvds play fine
<one_stinky_bum> I already have one, it's not the right one apparently
<end_us> =o
<morphix> cdew4545: ok, go to, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<TheGame> sup
<TheGame> i have to say ubuntu with xgl is the most pleasant os experience
<one_stinky_bum> oh well... no help
<yossman> yea thegame agree'd
<one_stinky_bum> where is that windoze cd
<TheGame> one_stinky_bum:  what do u need
<one_stinky_bum> I need some help with a tablet pc
<TheGame> oh
<cdew4545> morphix:  what if a wlan0 already shows up when i install?
<one_stinky_bum> I've got a gateway m280 but the digitizer doesn't work
<TheGame> does any1 know if theres a touchpad setup in ubuntu
<cdew4545> morphix:  does that mean it already recognizes the card?
<one_stinky_bum> so I was wondering if there was a "best" tablet pc for ubuntu
<TheGame> oh
<Stegozor> going to bed, see you soon
<dougsko> TheGame: yeah theres a synaptic package i think
<TheGame> oh really
<gutano> can I do a server install from a desktop install disk? (I'm out of CD's, and I'd rather get my install going tonight)
<TheGame> let me open up syn
<dougsko> TheGame: theres an article in the wiki about it i think
<morphix> cdew4545: it might, but doesnt mean it will properly, i had that with a buffalo wireless card.
<TheGame> which wiki dougsko
<dougsko> the ubuntu wiki, its like wiki.ubuntu.org
<TheGame> ok ill check it out
<Jbirk> Sorry to bother you, but what is xgl?
<TheGame> theres ksynaptics and qtsynaptics
<cdew4545> morphix:  I will run through that again, but im pretty sure I already tried that.  Does it matter if the network is encrypted or not?  In ubuntu it always seems to want a key, but i live out in the country and only am keeping my wireless router here for another week so i didnt bother with encryption
<morphix> Lil_Shank: i assume u normally connect through USB and use PPP login in windows??
<robert_> is there a ubuntu guide to configuring Kerberos V?
<dougsko> Jbirk: its eyecandy stuff
<TheGame> ill try qsynaptics
<dougsko> TheGame: k=kde, qt=gnome
<TheGame> on to my next question
<dougsko> TheGame: for the most part
<TheGame> how do i disable system beep
<c0rrupt`> hi has anyone tried the ac97 audio drivers for realtek ?
<dougsko> TheGame: somewhere in the sounds setup i think
<one_stinky_bum> :(
<gutano> qt = gnome?  O.o
<c0rrupt`> i recently installed them, and alsamixer crashes when run now
<morphix> cdew4545: shouldnt matter at all as long as u configure everything properly
<meeko> Does Ubuntu have a strings command?
<meeko> like every other distro I've used in my life
<TheGame> ya it was in sound] 
<Lil_Shank> morphix: yes, but i use the ethernet as well
<TheGame> i guess i never really looked
<morphix> c0rrupt`: which ones? there are plenty drivers... i have a realtek
<dougsko> gutano: i said sort of. its built on the qt libraries
<ardchoille> dougsko: that's not true. qt != gnome and "k" doesn't always mean a kde app
<morphix> Lil_Shank: so both ways u use a PPP login?
<Gog123> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1165754797197197496
<dougsko> ardchoille: i said *sort of*
<Gog123> first time ive seen mark shuttleworth speak
<dougsko> i knew i was gonna catch heck for that
<Jbirk> What makes XGL worth the effort of installing it?
<Lil_Shank> morphix: yes, but when i configured it on a different machine (different version of ubuntu) it let me use it without the PPP
<gutano> dougsko: kde is built on the qt library... gnome is built _primarily_ on the gtk library (although gtk is widely used outside gnome)
<gutano> hehe
<morphix> Lil_Shank: if u put the modem in non-bridge mode and use ethernet u would just have to plug the ethernet cable into ur pc and viola
<gutano> was just reading your catch heck line... don't mean to hastle you for not caring if you always say things exactly right
<erisco> good evening everyone, I have an issue regarding haulting ubuntu 6.06 and powering off the computer
<Lil_Shank> morphix: how do i set it up as non-bridge mode
<gary[ubuntu] > !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erisco> I will either use the GUI or manually type in halt -p
<yossman> Jbirk> What makes XGL worth the effort of installing it?
<yossman> man.  it is one of the coolest desktop extentions i've ever used
<TheGame> hmm
<erisco> however, the screen will nearly instantly turn black and the power is never turned offf
<yossman> on a computer
<gutano> can I do a server install from a desktop install disk? (I'm out of CD's, and I'd rather get my install going tonight)
<Jbirk> I kind of want a list of what it does?  Does it do fancy Macintosh type stuff?
<yossman> Xgl + compiz + cgwd is very cool
<yossman> it gets cooler every day
<cbx33> yossman, I agree
<morphix> Lil_Shank: i honestly dont know, go into the web interface of the modem to change it
<cbx33> vvveerrryyy coool
<dougsko> so does anybody have any idea why lidvdcss unscrambles my dvd fine, but there's still no sound?
<erisco> I can't tell if ubuntu has safely halted or not, and it is still a bother with the power not turning off because then I have to pull the plug every time
<ardchoille> Jbirk: You'd have to read up on XGL to see if it suits you. I feel that XGL is nothing more than a resource wasting toy.
<yossman> i showed it to like 20 people the other day
<yossman> i spun the cube desktop and they're all WOA
<yossman> 'can i get a copy of that!'
<cbx33> heheh
<erisco> does anyone have an resources or knowledge of situations like this?
<yossman> and then they ask how much it is
<genpatton7> hello, I just installed ubuntu on my WD external HD and my computer won't recognize it
<yossman> they're like .. what do you mean free
<Lil_Shank> morphix: i tried but it says it cant connect to a server, is there a way to bring up that in the terminal?
<yossman> what?
<erisco> I am thinking it is simply compatibility with my computer, which is an AMD
<genpatton7> any ideas?
<erisco> not a 64 bit processor
<yossman> genpatton, have you told your BIOS to boot from USB HDDs
<neunhundertsechs> ive installed the nvidia driver, and now its frozen...how can i restore ?
<morphix> Lil_Shank: so u tried goin in firefox and going to http://192.168.0.1 ?? with the modem plugged in via ethernet
<erisco> Windows on this computer (it dual boots) is completely capable of restarting and shutting off the computer
<Lil_Shank> morphix: yes, but without the http://
<erisco> unforunately ubuntu is not
<genpatton7> yossman: BIOS doesn't recognize it
<erisco> can anyone help me here or am I wasting my time?
<yossman> erisco, it sounds like a problem with the power management on your machine
<yossman> erisco, check for a BIOS firmware update ?
<dougsko> erisco: does the reboot command work?
<yossman> genpatton, well
<yossman> that might be an issue
<erisco> dougsko:no
<yossman> not sure if you can do that with GRUB or not
<TheGame> stupid qsynaptics doesnt work
<PurpleTen> anyone know a webproxy site?
<yossman> does anyone know, can grub install to hdd1 in the system and tell the system to boot from USB next?
<yossman> to help genpatton7
<end_us> erisco: i can'  thelp you
<neunhundertsechs> ive installed the nvidia driver, and now its frozen...how can i restore the old setting?
<TheGame> how do i disable the touchpad
<erisco> yossman:Windows has no issue shutting off and restarting the computer. I think it would be compatibility between ubuntu and my power management, but not solely the power management
<TheGame> just remove the driver?
<gutano> erisco: the kernel you are using probably doesn't have the correct power management functions compiled in, if this is a stock ubuntu kernel, your choices are to install your own outside the package manager, roll your own package, look for someone else to give you a package (if they have fixed a similar issue), or deal with it....  depending on your level of motivation and technical skill (I may have missed an approach)
<genpatton7> yossman: Windows doesn't recognize the drive now either
<yossman> erisco, so yea maybe ubuntu doesn't know your system's particular APM management
<yossman> genpatton, and it won't, no
<yossman> erisco, actually heh that might be it, if your system uses APM instead of ACPI that could be a problem
<erisco> gutano yossman, so my solutions are to find what my APM management version or type is
<yossman> erisco, do a search on ubuntuforums.org for your motherboard
<yossman> brand, model
<yossman> see if anyone else has similar issues
<dougsko> erisco: yeah thats a tough one, that might even be a kernel problem. does dmesg give any clues?
<yossman> you could also expand that search to google.com
<gutano> erisco: it is a simple option in the kernel... usually not very hardware specific
<loopout> Anyone willing to answer a  'install-css.sh' question?
<erisco> gutano, what are you suggesting then
<ardchoille> yossman: Can you form complete sentences please? Your filling up my buffer needlessly :)
<neunhundertsechs> how i can uninstall the nvidia drivers ? ive now only the console
<neunhundertsechs> how i can uninstall the nvidia drivers ? ive now only the console
<c0rrupt`> does anyone know why..
<erisco> dougsko, pardon my ignorance, what is dmesg?
<majd_> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gutano> I would compile a kernel from source
<c0rrupt`> nvidia drivers require 2.6.15-23?
<c0rrupt`> im using 2.6.15-26 now
<morphix> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<c0rrupt`> and it keeps trying to install old kernel source
<Jbirk> wow
<yossman> ard i'll try to remember ;)
<Jbirk> I looked it up on google videos, XGL is awsome
<ardchoille> yossman: Thank you :)
<Jbirk> Sweet ALT tab
<dougsko> erisco: its messages that the system prints during boot up/down
<Jbirk> and cube thing
<Jbirk> and the windows wiggle when moved
<dougsko> just type dmesg in a shell
<morphix> !nvidia > neunhundertsechs
<yossman> ard, the nature of IRC is a bit disjointed anyway .. so ;)
<c0rrupt`> ?..
<erisco> dougsko, is this a log? or is it shown on the screen? if it is on the screen, I never get a 'boot down' screen, it just turns black
<c0rrupt`> nvidia-glx needs 2.6.15-23??
<c0rrupt`> wtf
<ardchoille> yossman: ok, I'll just put you on my iggy list, no problem :)
<dougsko> its also good for when you plug in a usb device or something and you want to know the name of it so you can mount it
<morphix> c0rrupt`: no it shouldnt.
<loopout> Anyone willing to answer a  'install-css.sh' question?  it errors out saying 'no acceptable C compiler in $path
<c0rrupt`> ok well
<c0rrupt`> i have 2.6.15.23 completly removed
<Lil_Shank> should i try restarting the computer with the modem plugged in to the ethernet connection?
<c0rrupt`> and now i type
<yossman> ard, whatever ;)
<morphix> loopout: thats a shell script/intaller
<c0rrupt`> udo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<c0rrupt`> s*
<c0rrupt`> The following extra packages will be installed:
<c0rrupt`>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<c0rrupt`> so wtf?
<morphix> just let that install than do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dougsko> erisco: yeah its a log, just read through it and if youve booted up or down recently enough, youll see all the stuff your system was doing during the boot
<dougsko> erisco: then you might be able to tell what its doing last
<c0rrupt`> ok ill try that morphix
<erisco> dougsko, that is a great idea. do you know the abouts of the log?
<c0rrupt`> dist-upgrade didnt do anything
<c0rrupt`> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dougsko> erisco: just type, "dmesg"
<dougsko> but it's also in /var/log/dmesg i think
<loopout> morphix - yea, it errors out though saying 'no accepatble C compiler in $path' what C compiler should I install?
<slid3r> sorry had a little crash there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-48-204-116.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<genpatton7> Why does my external HD not show up in Windows after installing Ubuntu to it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<erisco> dougsko, what would I be looking for? I see things about APCI
<Tonren> Hey guys, whenever I access external media (hard drives, flash memory, MP3 players, etc) and I delete something, it moves the files into a special trash folder ON THE external media!!! How do I get GNOME to stop doing that?
<erisco> dougsko, some bluetooth thing
<dougsko> erisco: also, you may want to look in /var/log/messages, /var/log/error something, basically, theres a bunch of logs in /var/log that *might* prove useful
<c0rrupt`> hmm
<Tonren> genpatton7: By default, Windows cannot recognize the filesystem used by Linux (ext3)
<morphix> loopout: i dont know why a shell script would be saying that, gcc is the normal compiler for building
<dougsko> erisco: i dont know, maybe some sort of errors
<anzio_> Does anyone know what ports the default Ubuntu client uses?
<Tonren> genpatton7: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<dougsko> erisco: or maybe whats going on right before the system hangs
<genpatton7> Tonren: Any way to boot from that HD or set up a dual-boot?
<loopout> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<loopout> See `config.log' for more details.
<loopout> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 1
<erisco> dougsko, this is a log of when I last turned on? Or last turned off?
<anzio_> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0rrupt`> morphix, did what u said. ran nividia-glx-config enable
<c0rrupt`> and restarted x server
<c0rrupt`> still not running on nvidia. wtfz0r
<Tonren> genpatton7: Hmm... I'm not sure how you'd go about dual-booting, since I use Ubuntu's default boot loader setup that happens when you partition your hard drive.
<dougsko> erisco: last turned it on, i think, i kind of forget
<Tonren> genpatton7: In fact, I'm not sure if you CAN set up your computer to boot from a USB hard drive (assuming your external is USB).
<morphix> hmm
<TheGame> any1 know how to disable the touchpad
<end_us> how the heck do you become the root user in terminal in ubuntu!
<yossman> he needs to check his bios
<morphix> end_us: sudo su
<Tonren> !tell end_us about sudo
<stritar> the networking on my desktop stopped working over the weekend. it runs VERY slow (30b/s) and everything times out. every now and then i can connect via ssh, but then it disconnects. anyone know what it could be?
<erisco> dougsko, thats np. Well, I see everything having to do with starting this and starting that. Nothing about turning off
<genpatton7> tonren: yeah that's the problem, BIOS doesn't recognize the external HD
<erisco> dougsko, I can't view the log after I shut down either now can I? heh
<dougsko> erisco: theres a kernel log too in /var/log
<c0rrupt`> o.0
<c0rrupt`> why would this shit require old kernel..
<dougsko> erisco: i wish i could help you more, but that's really all i got
<morphix> c0rrupt`: it doesnt, install linux-restricted-modules-686
<pricklysponge> hey
<morphix> that should upgrade that package to the latest kernel
<Tonren> genpatton7: Hang on, I'm sure there's a way.  Let me google for a sec
<anzio_> does anyone know of a good bit torrent program for Ubuntu? or perhaps a website where I can get information on the default Ubuntu bit torrent client?
<c0rrupt`> 686?
<genpatton7> tonren: thanks
<erisco> dougsko, don't worry about it
<morphix> c0rrupt`: also, are u sure u r actually booted into that kernel?
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make trashed files on external media go to the actual trash, instead of a special trash INSIDE the external media?
<c0rrupt`> yea.
<Flannel> anzio_: btdownload[frontend] 
<c0rrupt`> booted into latest kernel
<Tonren> anzio_: sudo aptitude install bittornado bittornado-gui
<morphix> c0rrupt`: yeh well just install linux-restricted-modules-686
<c0rrupt`> the old kernel had the drivers working
<anzio_> thanks
<Tonren> anzio_: np
<morphix> it installs the extra modules for ur current kernel
<erisco> dougsko, the only problem is I see a lot of things having to do with starting up, but not things about shutting down
<pricklysponge> would somone by any chance, be able to tell me how to join the #politicalcrossfire chatroom?
<erisco> dougsko, is there a way to save a 'shut-down' log?
<Tonren> genpatton7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<c0rrupt`> morphix, reinstall nvidia-glx?
<erisco> dougsko, a ha
<yossman> prickly, /join #politicalcrossfire
<erisco> dougsko, what is wtmp?
<morphix> c0rrupt`: yeh and do a dpkg --reconfigure on it aswell
<c0rrupt`> okay
<pricklysponge> ok, i'll try that, yossman
<c0rrupt`> in what order
<c0rrupt`> =P
<genpatton7> tonren: thanks
<erisco> dougsko, the halt command gives an option of writing a wtmp log upon shut down
<loopout> I've got a question: why don't I have admin priv's in the file browser?  in terminal I do, but not in the file browser!
<Tonren> genpatton7: It looks pretty complex... well, maybe just a little.  Good luck!
<Tonren> loopout: gksudo nautilus
<Lil_Shank> THank you everyone for helping, my modem works now
<erisco> to anyone, what is a wtmp? I figure a type of log... any info on that?
<loopout> tonren  thanks, i'll try that
<Tonren> erisco: What's the context?
<Tonren> loopout: no prob
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make trashed files on external media go to the actual trash, instead of a special trash INSIDE the external media?
<c0rrupt`> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<erisco> Tonren, using -w with the halt command
<Jbirk> In Ubuntu, how can I get the gui shutdown
<Jbirk> but still be in linux
<Jbirk> and just using the console
<erisco> Tonren, if it can tell me what happens upon shut down it would help a lot, but I do not know where I would access this log afterwards
<Tonren> Jbirk: I feel like it's Ctrl + Alt + Escape or something
<pricklysponge> yossman, it tells me "unknown host"
<c0rrupt`> --configure ?
<ardchoille> Jbirk: ctrl+alt+f1
<Tonren> Jbirk: Howcome you want to get rid of X?
<yossman> pricklysponge you type that on IRC..
<Tonren> ardchoille: Ah, F1, not Esc.
<Jbirk> I don't
<ardchoille> Tonren: ;)
<Jbirk> I just want to be able to get under X at times
<stritar> how do i debug network issues? the network is not really working anymore (it says its connected though)
<pricklysponge> ho do I get in IRC?
<Flannel> pricklysponge: you're in it
<Jbirk> Then how do I get back to X?
<yossman> pricklysponge, like just while you're talking to us here, try /join #politicalcrossfire
<yossman> pricklysponge, you're already on IRC, welcome ;)
<Tonren> erisco: The answer to your question is in the first few lines of "man halt"
<ardchoille> pricklysponge: You're in it
<Tonren> Jbirk: Why don't you just run a terminal?
<ardchoille> Jbirk: ctrl+alt+f7
<ardchoille> Jbirk: You can consoles in f1 - f6, f7 is the display that the desktop runs on
<Jbirk> I usually do
<Jbirk> consoles are cool though
<yossman> heh
<bpont> anyone know how i can determine what's blocking my audio?
<GoDawgs>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<GoDawgs> no kidding dude
<erisco> Tonren, how do I 'read' this log file?
<EpP> im getting a lenovo!
<damian_> is there a way to have different wallpapers on each desktop?
<erisco> Tonren, I am trying to get a log of what is happening when my computer shuts down
<genpatton7> tonren: thanks again, bye
<Tonren> erisco: A nice, simple way to read something from terminal is by typing "less (filename)"
<Koba> yo
<Jbirk> CAn I run X more than once?
<Jbirk> I.e. can I run X on F7 and F8?
<Flannel> Jbirk: sure
<Jbirk> wow
<Jbirk> How can I do that?
<Tonren> erisco: To navigate less, use J and K to go up and down.  Hit / to search for a string.  g brings you to the top of the document, and G brings you to the bottom.
<erisco> Tonren, the wtmp file seems to be binary... this certainly isn't what I was going for
<cschneid> how do I get the current version of an installed package out of apt-get?
<Koba> Sorry to bother you guys, but I really need help.
<c0rrupt`> morphix, i think u meant 386
<c0rrupt`> not 686
<stritar> where can I find a log of installed packages?
<stritar> like what the last ones were?
<EpP> should i get a hp or lenovo?
<stritar> lenovo
<c0rrupt`> there we go.
<c0rrupt`> working now i think
<stritar> ibm/lenovo pwn
<Tonren> erisco: Ah, I see.  wtmp isn't a log, but a special file used by the BIOS (I presume) to figure out how to boot up again.
<jbroome> i lean towards thinkpads
<erisco> oh dear
<stritar> thinkpads are ver ywell built
<Jbirk> How can I force kill the X server?
<erisco> Tonren, I really really hope I did not just mess it up... that would be bad
<Jbirk> and kill tasks?
<stritar> Is there a package install log anywhere?
<Jbirk> Sometimes I open 2 copeis of VLC
<Tonren> erisco: Don't worry - less will NEVER harm a file.
<EpP> jbroome: the hp is dual core... lenovo is pentium M
<PurpleTen> ctrl + z ?
<Jbirk> playing the same video and the system hangs
<erisco> Tonren, that isn't the problem, It is the fact I wrote something to it
<damian_> is there a way to have different wallpapers on each desktop?
<erisco> Tonren, using halt -w
<jbroome> EpP: i'd still go for the lenovo
<Jbirk> what is halt w?
<Tonren> erisco: THat shouldn't be a problem, I don't think
<erisco> Tonren, how can I get a log of what happens when my computer shuts down? I need to confirm that everything is being stopped
<Tonren> Jbirk: "Dont actually reboot or halt but only write the wtmp record (in the /var/log/wtmp file)."
<jbroome> i'm on a t42 right now
<EpP> jbroome: , ok then... but hp has nvidia... lenovo has ati
<scrappy_> damian_: kde is alot more customizable that way
<damian_> scrappy_: I know
<Jbirk> I just want to know how to kill stuff when the system appears frozen
<jbroome> EpP: i'm aware of that
<Jbirk> Is there a key combination?
<visham> hi folks
<Jbirk> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE and CTRL ALT DEL are useless
<meeko> How do I download the strings command?
<visham> how do i change the font of my console?
<EpP> jbroome:  yoour mydecider... lenovoitis
<Tonren> erisco: You know, I actually don't know off-hand.  Someone in this room MUST know where the system log lives, though
<visham> in gdm off mode
<Koba> When I boot up my newly installed ubuntu dapper, I get corrupted video and distorted color lines all over the screen, I have a nVidia 6800GS, and I have heard there are some issues with that card. I found some guides to fix the issue, but I cannot see anything on my screen, so I can't type in any of the commands that are needed to fix the problem. Does anyone have a solution?
<erisco> Tonren, well we found the log file for a boot record. I kinda need the other end of it though hehe
<stritar> nobody knows how to find out what my last packages installed were?
<scrappy_> Koba: alt-ctrl-f2
<visham> hey folks
<jbroome> stritar: history | grep apt-get
<visham> how to change the fonts?
<yossman> tonren, re: less will never hurt a file, i've noticed more modern less and more tools have a hotkey that loads the file into vi
<Tonren> Koba: Have you tried plugging your monitor into the integrated video output of your motherboard (if applicable)?
<yossman> if you're not careful you actually could use 'less' or 'more' to edit a file and not know you were doing it.
<visham> Tonren: how to change the screen fonts
<stritar> jbroome, will that work if they were updated through the GUI?
<visham> Tonren:in the console mode
<Tonren> yossman: Even then, Vi won't write to a read-only file.
<EpP> k, im off to bed thx jbroome
<Koba> scrappy, what does that do? tonren I'll check right now
<visham> Tonren: gdm off
<yossman> tonren, yes good call
<yossman> still, that's a conditional thing ;)
<Tonren> visham: I actually don't know what "gdm off" means.  What does that do?
<Tonren> yossman: true!
<jbroome> stritar: um, no.  kinda forgot people use the gui for pkg mgt. :)
<visham> Tonren: that turn off the gnome
<scrappy_> Koba: you have a series of console login shells f1-f6 i think by default
<Tonren> visham: Hmmm.  I don't know.  Maybe you're stuck with one font.
<majd_> could somebody please help me connect my imac to my ubuntu?
<majd_> through ssh
<majd_> i can't figure it out
<majd_> i have openssh-server isntalled
<visham> Tonren: how to add fonts then?
<majd_> *installed
<Tonren> majd_: How are your two computers set up, as far as network goes?
<stritar> jbroome, only when it bugs me to update ;)
<Koba> thanks a ton scrappy, I got into console, I can fix it now :P
<davidrincon2006> this program is a pin
<Tonren> visham: I'm not sure.  It may not be possible.
<davidrincon2006> pain
<Tonren> Koba: What does that hotkey do, anyway?
<stritar> jbroome, my networking stopped working over the weekend on my server and i'm trying to figure out wh
<stritar> why*
<Koba> this will be my solid switch from shitty windows to linux :P
<majd_> Tonren, well, right now for testing purposes, they're on a LAN (although i'm trying to access it using my public ip
<visham> hey anyone expert in fonts in here
<UpMarc> hi all
<Tonren> majd_: Are they both connected to the same router?
<davidrincon2006> hi all
<Koba> tonren, it switches from x11 to console
<majd_> Tonren, yeah
<UpMarc> can someone help me with the installation of an application?
<Tonren> majd_: There is your problem!  When you try to access a computer using the WAN (public) IP, the router doesn't know which computer to forward the request to.
<onelife151> morning
<stritar> jbroome, there is no central log for apt?
<onelife151> what application in partiuclar
<UpMarc> onelife151: jahshaka
<majd_> Tonren, but i made port 93 forward to my ubuntu machine
<Tonren> majd_: There are two solutions.  1) Connect using your LAN IP (the one starting with 192.168), or 2) Set up port forwarding on your router.  Since you are just testing, 1 is --  ah.
<Tonren> majd_: So, what error message do you get?
<Flannel> majd_: do you have sshd listening on 93?
<majd_> sftp is ssh right?
<UpMarc> u run the sudo apt-get install jahshaka up to the end
<visham> hey anyone expert in fonts in here
<Tonren> majd_: You may also be experiencing problems because sometimes, when you try to access your public IP address, your DNS server says, "That's yourself, you jerk," and you never actually get to the router.  In other words, sometimes it "Defualts" to localhost.
<UpMarc> but cannot find it anywhere
<morphix> majd_: if ur modem/router has a built in firewall it might block u trying to get back through ur network, since its similar activity to that of a land attack
<visham> i need to change the console fonts in here
<majd_> Flannel, in my router's settings, i have app 'ssh' forwarding ports 91-95 to my local ip
<majd_> morphix, hmmm
<majd_> the problem is
<ardchoille> UpMarc: That app isn't in the repos, which is why apt-get cannot find it
<majd_> i can't test it
<Tonren> visham: You can change them in gnome-terminal, but I don't nkow about gdm off.  Why do you need to change the font?
<jbroome> !u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majd_> unless i'm in the same house
<meeko> How do I download the strings command?
<majd_> should i try testing it with local ips
<Tonren> meeko: What is the context of that problem?
<visham> Tonren: i am bored with the default one
<Tonren> majd_: Yeah.  Narrow it down
<Flannel> majd_: First get it working with local IPs, then port forwarding should be a drop in replacement
<majd_> but, what username and password should i use?
<Tonren> visham: Unfortunately, the console can be boring.  If you want to change things around, it's best to stick with GNOME.
<majd_> the ones i use for logging in at bootup?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I'm new to all this... what shall I do, then?
<slid3r> can anyone tell me what k3b needs to convert an mp3 to cda?
<visham> Tonren:isn't there a way to change the fonts
<Tonren> majd_: That, or you can create a new user.
<Tonren> visham: Not that I know of.
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Your options are: 1. Try to find an Ubuntu .deb for it 2. Compile it yourself.
<majd_> hmm
<majd_> the application "quits unexpectedly" when i try to connect
<meeko> I need the GNU strings command, but it's not in apt-get, and I have all the repositories
<Tonren> majd_: This is when you're typing "ssh 192.168.2.***"?
<majd_> yeah
<meeko> I suspect that it may be in some larger package
<morphix> ssh user@ip
<Flannel> majd_: what client are you using?
<majd_> Tonren, one second
<morphix> ^^
<Tonren> meeko: Is this to compile a particular program?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I also have the .deb file, but must learn how to compile it
<majd_> i'm trying it through terminal
<majd_> Flannel, Transmit (mac)
<morphix> majd_: its ssh user@ip
<Flannel> majd_: is transmit a ssh client? ;)
<meeko> Tonren: nope, it's just to use the command from the shell
<Flannel> majd_: and yeah, you log in with your ubuntu user details
<majd_> Flannel, my understanding was that sftp=ssh
<scrappy_> slid3r: i forget what its called just apt-cache search mp3 | grep kde
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Are you sure that .deb file is for Ubuntu? It's not good to use .deb packages which were made for other distros.
<visham> hey folks any one know which channel deals with networks?
<Flannel> majd_: sftp is related to ssh.  they arent the same thing
<majd_> i'm trying it through terminal right now
<slid3r> thanks
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I'm sure about it
<majd_> IIRC it takes a while to establish a connection
<Tonren> majd_: It shouldn't... not on a LAN
<majd_> i dont' need to specify port if i'm connecting through LAN right?
<UpMarc> it was indicated in the site....
<Tonren> majd_: You shouldn't need to specify a port at all if everything is set up default.
<Tonren> meeko: Hmm.. I'm having trouble finding a download, too.  Weird.
<carthik> Can I use evolution to read mail that I currently read with mutt. The mail is already procmail+fetchmailed to my local box?
<ardchoille> UpMarc: If you're sure it was made for Ubuntu, open a terminal and do:  sudo dpkg -i /path/file.deb
<majd_> ok, i get nothing
<majd_> wait
<jbroome> meeko: binutils is what you're looking for
<Tonren> meeko: You know, I have the command.
<Tonren> meeko: jbroome's probably right
<majd_> i have to authenticate
<UpMarc> ardchoille: ok... I'll try it
<majd_> weird
<gfxstyler> hi
<majd_> it asked me a yes/no question
<majd_> then it added the ip to my known hosts
<jbroome> i must have gotten it through build-essential
<majd_> and then it closed the connection
<Tonren> majd_: Odd that it closed the connection.
<jbroome> keys don't match?
<majd_> is my RSA key fingerprint sensitive info?
<Tonren> majd_: Would you mind PMing me with your IP so I can see what happens?
<cdew4545> morphix:  hey, im back with another question on my Dwl-520 wireless problem
<end_us> !tell end_us about sudo
<morphix> cdew4545:?
<cdew4545> morphix:  at the beginning of the help document you gave me.... its said CONFIG_NET_RADIO option must be enabled
<meeko> thanks!  jbroome and Tonren, installing binutils worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb secleinteer!*@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops *!secleint@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Tonren> meeko: noice.
<cdew4545> but when i got to that part of the instructions it failed and said it wasnt enabled
<stritar> anyone know how to check what version of forcedeth is installed?
<Tonren> stritar: forcedeth -v??? not sure
<morphix> cdew4545: i dont know, i never used that card, i am just passing a help guide on
<stritar> its a kernal module
<vegalabs> hi, strange problem. my system is able to play flash perfectly with sound, but no other system sounds play. i cannot play songs, nothing. not even the ubuntu gdm start up sounds work. just flash. (very recent development). is this a known problem with a known fix?
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make trashed files on external media go to the actual trash, instead of a special trash INSIDE the external media?
<c0rrupt`> im trying out the WASTE secure linux client.. but getting this error when run.. libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3
<c0rrupt`> anyone know the -exact- library i need to install
<stritar> i can't even find out what package forcedeth is in
<stritar> bah
<cdew4545> morphix:  ok, but do you know about enabling that option?
<c0rrupt`> libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<due> bah, is there any way to make gnome terminal utf-8/unicode?
<cdew4545> morphix:  sorry to single you out for the questions, but you just seemed like a good source
<meeko> logout
<morphix> cdew4545: unfortunately not. i'll take a look tho
<Madpilot> due, Ubuntu is UTF8 by default, AFAIK
<vegalabs> and the sound appear to be playing, but no sound is actually generated. only flash managed to produce something.
<morphix> cdew4545: what part of the guide does it give u an error?
<due> Madpilot: hm, gnome terminal is having some issues displaying general accented characters
<Madpilot> due, really? I've had all sorts of oddball characters displayed in gnome-term, never seen any issues
* due goes to poke it.
<due> might just be the programming i'm running out of the terminal.
<karl> on my xubuntu laptop, when I plug in my network card and look in dmesg, it tells me that acpi turned off my pcimcia card slot. This only happens with a broadcom card; an orinoco works fine. Any idea what is up?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: add/remove says jahshaka is installed, but i cannot find it anywhere :-(
<morphix> karl: is it a bcm43xx chipset?
<Goblyn> my sound will only allow on thing to play at once, if i have a song and i get an IM, it doesn't play this IM, or if i get an IM as a song is starting, the song won't make any sound, any idea's how to fix this?
<karl> no
<UpMarc> ardchoille: (in advanced options)
<karl> rt2500
<ardchoille> UpMarc: ok
<orasis1> Has anyone had experience with XFCE4 menu's that just stop working?
<Jbirk> good night
<orasis1> Worked fine before I went to sleep, I want up - and no go
<karl> orasis, yes
<orasis1> wake up even*
<due> Madpilot: ah, thanks. appears to be the program, bah.
<karl> orasis, this has happened to me twice
<Tonren> orasis1: Were you trying to edit it?
<orasis1> Karl, how did you fix it?
<phx198> Anyone familiar with dvd::rip?  I'm not sure what goes in the "cdrecord device (n,n,n or fliename)" field.
<Madpilot> due, ah - too bad
<orasis1> Ton, No I was sleeping and it worked fine when I went to bed..
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make trashed files on external media go to the actual trash, instead of a special trash INSIDE the external media?
<cdew4545> morphix:  right at the dpkg -i hostap-modules-XXXXX.deb instruction
<karl> orasis1: i fixed it by removing ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<karl> that worked once
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Type: which jahshaka  and tell me what is says
<karl> the next time it happened that file was gone
<karl> so I reinstalled :(
<Tonren> karl: lame...
<drako> server irc.blitzed.org
<karl> for sure
<drako> oops
<karl> but I needed to be back up quick
<karl> and it was faster to reinstall in a half hour than fiddle around until I got it to work
<cdew4545> morphix:  i found some help to enable that so Im going to go try that, but thanks for putting up with me haha
<karl> Tonren: if you do a shift-delete it will delete the file instead of trashing it
<karl> but maybe you don't want that
<Tonren> karl: I think taht could work... also there's an option to include a "Delete (bypass trash)" context menu item
<Tonren> karl: It should be smart enough to figure it out by itself though.  That is extremely unexpected behavior
<Goblyn> my sound will only allow on thing to play at once, if i have a song and i get an IM, it doesn't play this IM, or if i get an IM as a song is starting, the song won't make any sound, any idea's how to fix this?
<karl> is it on another drive, or on a remote machine (samba)?
<karl> I haven't had that happen before
<thundr> Goblyn, is it a first-gen sound blaster 16?  Because that's normal then.
<UpMarc> ardchoille: 2.Orc3 (Installed)
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Type: which jahshaka  and tell me what is says
<majd_> ok, i'll try to connect from school
<majd_> i have to go to sleep now
<majd_> good night
<majd_> thanks for the help
<ubuntu_realuser> hey
<ubuntu_realuser> i have ubuntu installed to my hd
<UpMarc> ardchoille: jahshaka_2.0rc3_i386.deb
<karl> when i run a dmesg after plugging in my ralink card into my pcmcia bus I get a pci interupt disabling the port due to acpi. anyone know how to change this?
<orasis1> Karl, yeah I am hoping I do not have to re-install, because I just did and that is what started to happen before I had to re-install last time...
<ubuntu_realuser> and i want to backup some files
<ubuntu_realuser> through the live cd
<orasis1> Well if it happens again, I will simply abandon XFCE for Gnome or something else
<ubuntu_realuser> but im getting an error when i try to access the drive
<karl> that is what I was thinking
<ubuntu_realuser> can any1 help
<thundr> ubuntu_realuser, what is the error?
<karl> i am a fluxbox user in general; i've been thinking of going that way
<ardchoille> UpMarc: You aren't doing what I asked you to do
<Goblyn> thundr: nope
<ubuntu_realuser> device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Tonren> karl: fluxbox was too hardcore for me.  I stuck with GNOME.
<thundr> Goblyn, what kind of card is it?
<ubuntu_realuser> and
<ubuntu_realuser> could not execute pmount
<karl> GNOME isn't bad
<karl> very pretty
<Tonren> karl: I tried out Xfce, but it had some serious usability flaws that eventually drove me back to GNOME
<karl> Tonren: agreed
<Tonren> karl: KDE was great for a while, but it clobbered my GNOME, and it was very, VERY bloated
<karl> I think it is just XFCE4 for ubuntu
<carthik> Can I use evolution to read mail that I currently read with mutt. The mail is already procmail+fetchmailed to my local box?
<karl> I have used xfce4 on gentoo, and it seems much better
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I'm brand new to all this.... then I'm really not understanding what you want me to do :-(
<ubuntu_realuser> any ideas thundr
<scrappy_> Tonren: tried since breezy? xfce in dapper is better imo
<morphix> karl: i use xfce4 on ubuntu (since i have xubuntu) and mines perfect.
<karl> morphix: i'm happy to hear it is working
<morphix> using dapper btw
<UpMarc> ardchoille: where do you want me to look for that?
<thundr> ubuntu_realuser, what are you using to backup the files?
<karl> morphix: try changing your background, making a background list
<karl> i am as well
<Tonren> scrappy_: Yeah, I used Dapper.  It was really great!  I used it for a good month or so.  I don't actually remember what drove me back to GNOME, but it was something simple yet impossible in Xfce4.
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Open a terminal. In the terminal, type this:  which jahshaka
<ubuntu_realuser> i just want to copy and paste them onto my external hd
<ardchoille> UpMarc: That will give you a path to the binary.
<karl> Tonren: chances are you are still using dapper
<karl> :)
<Tonren> karl: There are reasons to stay with Breezy?
<karl> neg.
<karl> I don't think so
<Koba> woah
<gfxstyler> is there any command in bash to remove the first 3 lines of a textfile?
<UpMarc> it says: /usr/bin/jahshaka
<Koba> wierd, I don't even have a xorg.conf file...
<karl> gfxstyler: try #bash
<Koba> after a brand new installation of ubuntu...
<gfxstyler> karl:  thanks
<UpMarc> ardchoille: what I do next?
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Good, now in the terminal, type this to run jahshaka:  /usr/bin/jahshaka
<karl> Koba: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_realuser> and if i try to mount it int erminal
<Canute> I got my wireless working earlier today with Network Manager, so after a while i plugged a normal cable into it, had some small problems but it seemed to work. However, now I want to change back and the Network Manager only shows "Wired Network" grayed out.. if i right click, it shows Enable Networking, but not Enable Wireless. My wireless card is activated, so is there any simple solution?
<ubuntu_realuser> i get  can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<karl> Canute: is this a laptop?
<Tonren> Canute: In my experience Network Manager is the personification of suck
<esteban> hola
<karl> Tonren: roger that
<Canute> karl: indeed
<karl> Canute: take your wireless card out of the slot, unplug the cable, and push it back in
<ubuntu_realuser> i just want to access the harddrive through the livecd
<karl> Canute: it is likely it will just autoconnect
<ubuntu_realuser> but i cant
<XiXaQ> hmm
<UpMarc> ardchoille:bash: run: command not found
<morphix> ubuntu_realuser: what fs?
<Canute> karl: uhm, wireless card? It's an internal card.
<karl> ahh
<karl> Canute
<ubuntu_realuser> ext3
<ardchoille> UpMarc: What did you type into the terminal?
<ubuntu_realuser> or maybe ext2
<scrappy_> Canute: ifconfig iwlist iwconfig dhclient you should get comfortable with those tools
<davidrincon2006> hello
<Tonren> karl: Is there a way to actually just permanently disable Network Manager?
<karl> Canute: messege me the output of "sudo ifconfig"
<XiXaQ> Canute: try this. I'm not sure It'll work, but it might. System > Networking.. Select Default Gateway device...
<davidrincon2006> hola amigos!!!
<orasis1> Perhaps it is something to do with the screensaver I used.. ..
<karl> Tonren: iunno
<davidrincon2006> <b> amigos
<ubuntu_realuser> whatever default ubuntu fs is
<UpMarc> ardchoille:  run jahshaka: /usr/bin/jahshaka
<Canute> XiXaQ: i have lots of times ;)
<Tonren> karl: because it hinders WAY more than it helps.  It's gotta be the buggiest freaking GUI ever
<orasis1> I cannot even access the right click menu.. grrrr
<ardchoille> UpMarc: just type: /usr/bin/jahshaka
<davidrincon2006> any gOOD PROGRAMS THAT I CAN DOWNLOAD?
<karl> i'm just used to command
<davidrincon2006> I AM NEW WITH UBUNTU
<orasis1> Tonren, what is the buggiest GUI ever?
<morphix> ubuntu_realuser: have u gone to "Disks" in Administration?? u can mount in there aswell
<Tonren> davidrincon2006: Please don't type in all caps
<Tonren> orasis1: Network Manager
<scrappy_> davidrincon2006: congrats
<jbroome_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<orasis1> ahh ok
<davidrincon2006> SoRrY
<phx198> davidrincon2006:  What sort of of progs are you looking for?
<playtime3> hi i want to install a antivirus program, from synaptic. Which one is good?
<phx198> playtime3: clamAV
<jbroome_> f-prot and clamav are nice
<ardchoille> clamav
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, there's about 18,000 programs in Ubuntu's repositories, that'll keep you busy for a while
<davidrincon2006> is there any programs that can improve performance?
<davidrincon2006> of ubuntu
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<tyler_d> anyone know how to get dual monitors working?
<ubuntu_realuser> i cant mount it there either
<scrappy_> i never had virus problems when i used windows cant imagine with linux
<morphix> tyler_d: what video card??
<Madpilot> ardchoille, s/programs/packages, to be strictly accurate, but whatever ;)
<phx198> davidrincon2006:  performance? ...  what's not working like you would like it to?
<playtime3> Cool, thanks I will install that
<tyler_d> morphix: radeon 9600
<ardchoille> :)
<davidrincon2006> repositories????? where the hec is that?
<Goblyn> what port does Ekiga use?
<morphix> tyler_d: have u installed fglrx?
<jbroome_> i get lots of emails that say they can improve my performance
<Canute> karl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20637
<morphix> !ati > tyler_d
<tyler_d> morphix: no, would you walk me through that.... I have installed all of the binary drivers
<ardchoille> Madpilot: I liked the "that'll keep you busy" part
<scrappy_> davidrincon2006: wiki.ubuntu.com is handy for general questions like mp3 play back etc
<alienseer23> hello, I was wondering if anybody knew if there is a version of bitpim, or a similar program available for linux/ubuntu (it is a cell phone utility)
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, when you install stuff thru Add/Remove Apps or Synaptic, they're coming from Ubuntu's online repositories
<davidrincon2006> i cannot burn dvds
<davidrincon2006> or cds
<playtime3> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, really? You don't get a popup when you put a blank CD-R in your burner?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: it has openned the jahshaka... ty.... but it seems not to be what I was waiting for :-(
<davidrincon2006> mmm let me try
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Glad it is running. Well, maybe you can find what you need. What exactly are you wanting to do?
<Goblyn> does anyone know what port does Ekiga use?
<davidrincon2006> nah nothing happen
<scrappy_> davidrincon2006: check out k3b too. its interface is sort of like nero
<tyler_d> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thundr> alienseer23, there is a version for linux, not sure if there's a package for ubuntu (or debian), but you can install from source
<davidrincon2006> i am trying to burn a DVD
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Are you wanting to just play music? Or make your own music?
* Canute np: Club House - Speed Of Sound
* Canute np: Club House - Speed Of Sound
* Canute np: Club House - Speed Of Sound
<Canute> wops
<Canute> haha
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, blank DVDs should get a popup too, asking if you want to burn a DVD
<alienseer23> thundr, no kidding? its on sourceforge?
<Canute> wrong button
<Madpilot> Canute, kill the np script, thanks
<ardchoille> Canute: I'd say
<alienseer23> I didn't see it, will go look again
<Canute> np :p
<thundr> alienseer23, yeah, if not there, then something like bitpm.org
<davidrincon2006> no it doesn't say anything
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I want and editing films, clips and video application, so that I can mount the clips the way I like
<alienseer23> cooooooool
<alienseer23> Thank you very much
<thundr> alienseer23, just out of curiousity, what phone are you using it with?
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, do normal CDs get automounted?
<ubuntu_realuser> ok im trying to do this
<ubuntu_realuser>  sudo mount -t ext3  /dev/sda1 /recovery -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<thundr> alienseer23, no problem
<ubuntu_realuser> but it says ext3 is not a fs
<UpMarc> I used to do that with WMM (I want its correpondent for Ubuntu)
<ardchoille> UpMarc: I understand.. but I don't know any apps for that. Maybe someone here can point you in the right direction for film editing apps
<ubuntu_realuser> so what do i type instead of ext3
<alienseer23> it's a samsung ...ehhhh hang on
<tyler_d> binary drivers are insatlled for radeon 9600.... anyone know anything about getting multiple monitors working?
<alienseer23> thundr, samsung A840
<morphix> tyler_d: i have multiple monitors on my 9800
<UpMarc> ardchoille: never mind, I must have taken the wrong .deb from a list.... I'll try the others
<ardchoille> Which apps are available for film editing? UpMarc needs this info
<davidrincon2006> i doesnt work
<davidrincon2006> how can i burn cd or dvds
<ubuntu_realuser> any1?
<tyler_d> morphix: how did you get them working?
<scrappy_> davidrincon2006: k3b or gnomebaker
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, when you put a blank CD or DVD in your burner, does it show up in the file manager?
<davidrincon2006> no, no file manager
<davidrincon2006> nothing happens
<morphix> tyler_d: using fglrx-config
<morphix> tyler_d: install fglrx-control and use that do set it up
<UpMarc> ardchoille: all help I could get on this took me to a list.... then another list... nobody told me "take this application.deb file
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, Places->Home Folder, CD-R or DVD-R should show up at the bottom of the list
<UpMarc> ardchoille: always from list to list
<davidrincon2006> no i cant see it
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, odd - it looks like your system isn't auto-mounting stuff. What happens when you put an audio CD in?
<robert_> does anybody have experience with configuring krb5 on ubuntu?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I just don't understand why I cannot see what is installed in my app list
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Most of the time you will be referred to a webpage, you'll need to do some reading on your own to improve your Ubuntu skills :)
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, or an existing data CD
<Tonren> Hey guys, how can you make the Winkey open the Applications menu?
<ivx> hey when i try to install a program and get to the make part in the terminal it always says "bash: make: command not found" anyone know whats up with that
<playtime3> ok i've just intall clamAV how do scan my computer
<Madpilot> ivx, have you installed build-essential?
<davidrincon2006> o wait now it is running (CD)
<karl> ivx, you need build-essential
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Sometimes, the author of the app may forget to add a menuitem for a certain app.
<ivx> no i am newbie how do i do that madpilot
<davidrincon2006> now it opened a cd/dvd creator
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I tryed... but a so brand new user may let something escape....
<david___> hi!
<Canute> i think i've found the problem, somehow, the network refuses (through the gui) to set eth1 as defualt gateway, is it possible to do that with a command?
<Madpilot> ivx, if you're a newbie, why are you messing with compiling? There's a massive amount of stuff in Ubuntu's repos...
<playtime3> ok i've just intall clamAV how do scan my computer?
<tyler_d> morphix: how do I run the control once it is installed
<davidrincon2006> what do i do now
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, cool, was it just really slow to start?
<ivx> i am trying to install a program, i am following supplied instructions
<ardchoille> UpMarc: What is your native language?
<Madpilot> ivx, which program?
<morphix> tyler_d: sudo fglrx-control from a terminal
<davidrincon2006> can i jus t drag and drop?
<UpMarc> ardchoille: lol.... Portuguese.... why? :-)
<ivx> ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to work
<ubuntu>  hey, i'm trying to use ubuntu to recover some data from an old windows pc.. i can mount the drives and access them but i can't write to
<ubuntu>                 them. i tried to enable samba through System -> Administration -> Shared Folders but it freezes during the installation... any ideas of a
<ubuntu>                 way around this?
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, yes, just drag & drop, there's a Burn button on the top-right
<davidrincon2006> ok
<playtime3> !clamAV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamAV - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> UpMarc: I was thinking that there may be a portuguese Ubuntu channel that may be better for you
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ubuntu> sorry about the flood i copied and pasted wrong.. asked in ##linux first.. sorry
<tyler_d> morphix: command not found... package is installed though
<davidrincon2006> thank you, but now how can i see the hard drive from windows
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you :)
<morphix> ubuntu: linux doesnt have native ntfs write support
<morphix> tyler_d: hmm..
<ubuntu> morphix: it's a vfat drive that i'm trying to access
<ubuntu_realuser> nobody knows the answer/
<Madpilot> ivx, ndiswrapper is in Ubuntu's repos
<davidrincon2006> i got anohter hard drive with the files
<davidrincon2006> but it is NTFS
<UpMarc> ardchoille: there is #ubuntu-br... but all sleeping now.... and they are very few either....
<ivx> whats repos
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, are you trying to see a Windows HDD from Ubuntu?
<davidrincon2006> yeah
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ivx about repos
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Oh, ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell davidrincon2006 about ntfs
<davidrincon2006> is it possible
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I was there until the last one went away
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006 & ivx - check your PMs & follow those URLs ;)
<UpMarc> ardchoille: before coming here
<ubuntu_realuser> Madpilot, can u help me with mounting
<morphix> tyler_d: actually use aticonfig instead
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, if it's an ntfs drive, do /msg ubotu ntfs
<nearfar> has anyone here followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring and found gtkpod not working for video?
<nearfar> iPod Video in Ubuntu
<ubuntu_realuser> its an ext3 drive
<ivx> thanks
<nearfar> my gtkpod-aac version is 0.99.2-0ubuntu4, but the wiki page says it must be 0.99.4
<ardchoille> UpMarc: Also, check out http://ubuntuforums.org  That is one of the best forums I have ever seen :)
<ubuntu_realuser> im on a livecd and it wont mount the ubuntu installed on my hard drive
<karl> where can i edit my grub.conf?
<karl> where is it in ubuntu?
<nearfar> I don't get 'video' list as show in the screenshot (gtkpod) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<tyler_d> morphix: what extention should I put on that to configure that?
<Flannel> karl: /boot/grub/
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, odd, I thought the LiveCD would auto-mount ext3 partitions now - guess not
<UpMarc> ardchoille: I'll try the jahshaka1s forum.... and also the one you mentioned... but very many thanks anyway
<ubuntu_realuser> ya it gives me an error saying it cant mount it
<ubuntu_realuser> so i guess i have to dl knoppix
<karl> Flannel: it isnt there...that is where I looked first
<davidrincon2006> hey guys
<davidrincon2006> thank you
<davidrincon2006> it works
<Flannel> karl: it's menu.lst not grub.conf
<argument> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<davidrincon2006> hey is it possible to play games from windows in here?
<karl> Flannel: thx
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, open a terminal, do "df" - does the partition you want to mount show up there?
<morphix> tyler_d: should be just fine to aticonfig
<ardchoille> UpMarc: You're welcome :)
<argument> davidrincon2006, yes of course
<argument> davidrincon2006, cedega is probably what you want
<davidrincon2006> how?
<ubuntu_realuser> no
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, some games, thru wine or Cedega, yes. There are Linux ports of popular games, too
<UpMarc> ardchoile: good-bye then... gone....
<morphix> tyler_d: the last time i set mine up was a while ago.. been working fine for ages, so i cant remember exactly all teh commands
<davidrincon2006> cadega where can i get it?
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, hmm, if it's not showing up in df, I'm not sure what's wrong
<Goblyn> how do i add a script to iptables?
<ubuntu_realuser> can u post ur /etc/fstab to the pastebin
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, cedega is payware
<argument> davidrincon2006, yeah either use Cedega or buy the Linux version... Quake has a linux port... UT2004 is crossplatform and comes with a Linux and Windows version
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell davidrincon2006 about cedega
<ubuntu_realuser> i might be able to figure it out if i can see what arguments its supposed to have
<argument> Madpilot, davidrincon2006 yeah but it's only like $6
<scrappy_> Goblyn: installl firestarter until your comfortable doing it manually
<argument> if you're willing to spend $40 on the game you can spend $6 to run it in linux :)
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, mine? Sure, just a sec.
<scrappy_> Goblyn: sorry didnt read question fully
<rlaptop> hey all
<tyler_d> morphix: canada tv's are pal-a-b-c-d etc or ntsc??
<rlaptop> is anyone using cgwd themer? i need some help applying it, i don't know how to exactly
<morphix> tyler_d: assume ntsc since its in the region
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20641 - if that'll help - note that my HDD is SATA
<ubuntu_realuser> what filesystem do u run
<ubuntu_realuser> ok ext3
<Goblyn> how do i add a script to iptables?
<argument> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, it's all ext3
<rlaptop> !cgwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgwd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carthik> What does "Expunge" in Evolution do, actually?
<ubuntu_realuser> yep i got it
<ubuntu_realuser> thanks for the pastebin
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, np
<ubuntu_realuser> i had to mount it to a dir
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, yeah, you've got to specify a mount point
<ubuntu_realuser> so i did a mount -t ext3 /madedir
<rlaptop> can anyone help me apply the cgwd themes?  i have cgwd themer in my system preferences, but i don't know how to apply them
<ubuntu_realuser> ya
<scrappy_> Goblyn: ive heard of scripts to configure iptable rules maybe you could explain a little more
<rockzman> can someone help me to set my nvidia able to openGL?
<rlaptop> rockzman, are you trying to use xgl or something?
<ubuntu_realuser> so can i write to this mount point?
<Awesome-o2000> is icmp disabled in iptables for ubuntu by default? I dont seem to be able to get a successful traceroute
<rockzman> rlaptop: um actually my graphics driver is working fine i see a "nvidia" greeting before gdm but OpenGL is not workin do you know why?
<Goblyn> scrappy_: i dunno, Ekiga told me to add a script to iptables
<rlaptop> rockzman, here's a good site that might help you with nvidia: http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<scrappy_> Goblyn: what are you trying to do?
<Madpilot> ubuntu_realuser, you should be able to - I'm not an expert, though
<rlaptop> not sure, i have intel or ati, and haven't had any kind of problem like that.
<Goblyn> scrappy_: just get Ekiga to work
<davidrincon2006> The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (106 MiB needed).
<davidrincon2006> what does this mean? The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (106 MiB needed).
<rlaptop> no one uses cgwd themer in herE?
<rockzman> rlaptop: look pal my driver is working fine i just wanna know if i need to set anything extra to have the opengl render workin
<morphix> davidrincon2006: maybe the location is full
<ubuntu_realuser> hmm
<ubuntu_realuser> im not able to execute files on it
<rlaptop> rockzman, easy man, i'm trying to help, sorry
<davidrincon2006> no the dvd is empty
<rlaptop> rockzman, i'm not sure what's goin on with it
<davidrincon2006> ohh may be it is too big?
<HellDragon> hi i got a problem , everytime i try to apt-get install something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scrappy_> Goblyn: if you havent configured iptables it should be set to accept everything
<rockzman> rlaptop: well no need to be sorry man
<scrappy_> Goblyn: do sudo iptables -L to see
<rlaptop> davidrincon2006, yeah it sounds like its too big by 106MB
<rockzman> rlaptop: its ok ^^ i did everything on that website to have my nvidia working well but open gl is not workin
<rockzman> rlaptop: but thanks anyway
<HellDragon> my apt-get was working earlier
<rlaptop> rockzman, maybe look into some stuff about aiglx...that uses openGL to provide the effects, perhaps you might find a solution there?
<davidrincon2006> The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (3504 MiB needed).
<scrappy_> Goblyn: i am seeing a script for iptables in their documentation if you wanted to run that you would copy the whole thing to a document in gedit and save it to a file then sudo sh filename
<davidrincon2006> no i took some of the files but it still says that The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (3504 MiB needed).
<Goblyn> scrappy_: alright, thx
<davidrincon2006> do i need a lot of space in the main hdd for creating the dvdimage?
<HellDragon> im pissed off
<davidrincon2006> i got around 800mb
<HellDragon> everytime i try to apt-get install something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lostsync> davidrincon2006, creating a disk image requires at least as much space as is on the disk you are copying the image from
<ubuntu_realuser> can someone tell me how to add read/write permissions to a mounted file system
<ubuntu_realuser> i have read but i need write so i can copy and paste
<jbroome> chmod
<davidrincon2006> damn
<Tonren> ubuntu_realuser: Is the mounted file system NTFS?
<ubuntu_realuser> no its ext3
<davidrincon2006> damn it
<HellDragon> no help ?
<ubuntu_realuser> i use  sudo mount -t ext3  /dev/sda1 /recovery -o defaults
<HellDragon> everytime i try to apt-get install something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu_realuser> but i cant copy anything from that mount
<Thunderpants> HellDragon, do u have enough free space to install?
<HellDragon> Thunderpants: yes
<HellDragon> 1.9gb
<Koba> sweeeeeet
<Madpilot> HellDragon, is that 1.9Gb free, or 1.9Gb total to install into?
<Koba> I fixed my video corruption :P
<Koba> thanks guys
<Thunderpants> i just googled and the suggestion was not enough space on drive, in that case im stuck, sorry
<HellDragon> free space:1.9 gb and the packet takes like 300kb
<ardchoille> HellDragon: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=171107
<ardchoille> HellDragon: google is your friend ;)
<ubuntu_realuser> nevermind i got it
<HellDragon> i already did apt-get -f install
<ubuntu_realuser> im thatuh damnuh gooduh
<HellDragon> it doesnt work ardchoille
<rlaptop> HellDragon, try sudo apt-get install -f
<rlaptop> would that make a difference?
<HellDragon> hm yeah it works
<ardchoille> HellDragon: Did you try *all* of the advice in the second post? or just the first line
<HellDragon> thanks
<rlaptop> no prob
<rlaptop> glad its working
<davidrincon2006> my internet does nt work
<davidrincon2006> i cant open websites
<ardchoille> rlaptop: that was the same I gave him and he said it didn't work
<davidrincon2006> i need help
<davidrincon2006> please
<davidrincon2006> how can i see my DNS
<Canute> ok, i'll try again: I got my wireless working earlier today with Network Manager, so after a while i plugged a normal cable into it, had some small problems but it seemed to work. However, now I want to change back and the Network Manager only shows "Wired Network" grayed out.. if i right click, it shows Enable Networking, but not Enable Wireless. My wireless card is activated, so is there any simple solution?
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, first, ease up on the Enter key, please
<rlaptop> ardchoille, haha...he had to have inputted it wrong, i don't know why you'd type the -f before the install command
<davidrincon2006> sorry :(
<rlaptop> davidrincon2006, here's how i always get it to work
<Madpilot> davidrincon2006, DNS issues are more likely to be your ISP's problem, in my experience
<ajay> please please someone help me out. I updated my installation but now when i play a video file the first file works fine but then when i try to play any other vid after that the colours of all the vids are washed . Rebooting is fine but then again after first vid then washed colours. It happens in all players mplayer,vlc, totem . please help me out
<davidrincon2006> no no it was working before
<rlaptop> davidrincon2006, make sure all your settings are absolutely correct.  then go to network-tools, select your wireless card, in my case its eth1, and ping google.  For me, it starts pinging google and then it works
<CrashProne> So um...  Hewp mehh!!
<ardchoille> rlaptop: Because that was what was in the post that others said worked for them. I guess googling isn't always the right way to go
<ardchoille> My bad
<rlaptop> someone please help me with cwgdthemer? i don't know why it won't apply the themes!
<rlaptop> ardchoille, yeah, apparently. haha.
<davidrincon2006> how can i see my DNS
<Madpilot> CrashProne, it helps if you actually ask a question :)
<rlaptop> your dns is the first three of your ip, and then 1
<rlaptop> like i have a dlink, so my dns is 192.168.0.1
<davidrincon2006> the ping thing works but my internet doesn't work
<CrashProne> Well... I have my onboard sound, and my sound card.  I use them both at once because it's awesome.. but sometimes they change places in Linux for no evident reason... like, onboard is usually dsp0, but sometimes swaps with my Audigy for no reason.. ideas?
<rlaptop> davidrincon2006, you can ping www.google.com?
<lostsync> lol
<lostsync> i love that, "I use them both at once because it's awesome"
<davidrincon2006> yes
<CrashProne> I use TeamSpeak separated up onto my headset! :-D and everything else on the speakers.
<davidrincon2006> it works
<calcite> I have a problem, I have no sound on ubuntu, i've had sound on the live cd and ubuntu 5.10 , but not even those distro have sound enabled, can someone help me out, lspci shows the soundcard but /proc/asound/cards says no cards
<lostsync> i used to use an SBLive with front and rear outputs and i loved it :)
<rlaptop> could it be a problem with your browser? that's crazy that you can ping it but it doesn't work
<ajay> no solution to my prob?
<ajay> :(
<davidrincon2006> anyone that can help me please? my computer does not open the websites
<ajay> davidrincon2006: no sites at all? try pinging
<orasis1> Has anyone every had their XFCE menu stop working?, I did nothing to it - only went to bed, woke up and it no longer fucntions
<davidrincon2006> i already pinging, but i doesn't open the websites
<lostsync> davidrincon2006, are you on IRC from the same computer you're trying to fix?
<davidrincon2006> it connects but when i use firefox i does not connect to the thing
<davidrincon2006> yes
<jay__> what is XFCE?
<ajay> davidrincon2006: apt-get another browser and try
<Geoffrey2> anyone know how to get mplayer to play midi files?
<ajay> jay__: windows manager
<davidrincon2006> does ubuntu has another browser
<argument> how do i reload /etc/fstab after changing it?
<Flannel> davidrincon2006: ubuntu has quite a few browsers
<ajay> davidrincon2006: apt-get install mozilla or epiphany
<argument> davidrincon2006, there are numerous browsers in ubuntu: firefox, opera, dillo, galeon, epiphany
<Thunderpants> davidrincon2006, do u have swiftfox in ur repos?
<richiefrich> ajay u back
<lostsync> *cough*lynx*cough*
<Thunderpants> noooooooooooooooo
<richiefrich> davidrincon2006 i sugest --> flock
<argument> cough *CLI* isn't for everyone *cought*
<lostsync> i was just kidding
<jay__> oh,Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems.
<odat> anyone able to test something for me?
<ajay> richiefrich: yo man! sup #worlddomination
<lostsync> odat, i'll do it
<TheGame> oh yes
<argument> jay__, not really that lightweight... XFCE is ok minimal, but when you start adding features and plugins it gets easly as slow as GNOME
<TheGame> ohhhh yes
<odat> lostsync, go here and tell me if all the pictures show up at the bottom  www.fossystems.com
<lostsync> odat, it appears that your venture has been a marvelous success!
<odat> lostsync, ?
<lostsync> odat, it worked
<odat> lostsync, there should be a small ad then a standard ad then another small one       are they appearing like that?
<PhilsenAsk> can i close the thunderbird und firefox over the terminal?
<Flannel> PhilsenAsk: kill their processes
<PhilsenAsk> ?
<lostsync> yes, i see sports medicine, a big nuxified banner, and some purple-headded anime chick
<odat> lostsync, ok one of my friends isn't getting the small ad on the right  its just a blank space  any idea why?>
<PhilsenAsk> how i can kill their processes
<lostsync> PhilsenAsk, killall firefox, etc
<PhilsenAsk> danke
<lostsync> odat, doesn't work even if he refreshes the page?
<odat> lostsync, nope just blank
<lostsync> odat, and the other two work?
<brl4n> so I'm trying to get my linksys wusb54gs working on 6.06.  It can "see" it in the device manager but not sure what version of the usb device I have.  lspci doesn't seem to list it.  what am I to do
<lostsync> and are the ads served from 1 service or 3?
<masked> i am installing xubuntu and its stuck on configuring apt - scanning the mirror... the pc has no net connection, is that normal?
<odat> lostsync, yea
<odat> lostsync, 3
<lostsync> odat, my guess would be that he's having connectivity problems between himself and that service.  try another friend and see what results you get
<alienseer23> thundr, are there any special tweaks I need to do to get bitpim to load on ubuntu? nothing happens at all?
<lostsync> odat, if it works for me it should work for anyone, afaik
<odat> lostsync, they are in canada
<lostsync> odat, i suppose it's possible that they have a ban on purple headed anime chicks in canada, but i find it doubtul ;)
<odat> lostsync, LOLOL those crazy canadians
<odat> lostsync, were you here when i started this?
<compotatoj> ...Ok. What did I miss?
<thundr> alienseer23, I haven't used it, but if it's a source tarball, you should just have to extract it and compile it
<lostsync> odat, no, i just started paying attention not longa go
<compotatoj> ban on purple anime chicks?
<thundr> alienseer23, what kind of file is it?
<lostsync> grr somethign somewhere in my apartment keeps beeping and i have no idea what it is
<odat> lostsync, ahh  paying attention?
<compotatoj> lostsync, maybe it is the smoke detector
<masked> i am installing xubuntu and its stuck on configuring apt - scanning the mirror... the pc has no net connection, is that normal?
<alienseer23> its rpm
<alienseer23> convert with alien right?
<lostsync> compotatoj, you could be on to something there!
<lostsync> odat, well im always here but seldom watching
<compotatoj> lostsync, it is probably low on battery.. does it happen like every 30 seconds to 1.5 minutes?
<thundr> Yeah, alien
<odat> lostsync, so you have seen the site evolving in its short life
<carthik> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<compotatoj> sorry carthik
<lostsync> man that's a strict rule ;)
<carthik> no problem compotatoj :) just be considerate to those that may actually have ubuntu issues :) #ubuntu-offtopic is a fun place to hang out.
<fyrestrtr> is wpa supplicant dependent on the router? I have a supported network card, but wpa supplicant doesn't pick up the key. Router is WRT54G
<compotatoj> fyrestrtr, supplicant? do you mean support?
<compotatoj> fyrestrtr, that router should have wpa
<Koba> Heh, i'm back... with one last issue. I created a new account, deleted the oem account, and now I have like, no frickin powers, synaptic don't shot up in the menu, and none of the commands in terminal work.
<alienseer23> the folks at bitpim.org say I should have an acm driver, or something like /dev/usb/ttyACM0 or similar. There is nothing like this
<fyrestrtr> it has wpa -- it has about 4 kinds of wpa settings. like wpapersonal, wpa2personal, wpaenterprise, etc.
<fyrestrtr> compotatoj: yes, support.
<thundr> alienseer23, that sounds like it has something to do with the connection to the phone, I don't know why it would be a prereq.
<alienseer23> its the driver I need
<carthik> fyrestrtr, try googling for "wpa supplicant wrt54g ubuntu" and see if your problem is covered
<alienseer23> for the phone
<alienseer23> but, with or without that, there is no bitpim, just...nothing happens
<fyrestrtr> what is bitpim?
<thundr> alienseer23, how does the phone connect to the computer?  Have you installed bitpm?
<alienseer23> bitpim is an opensource utility for accessing mobile phones
<alienseer23> yes, I have installed it, and the phone is connected via usb
<Hellavator> whenever I check the box to change a file permission on my external hard drive it unchecks itself? Does anyone know why this happens?
<alienseer23> I go to run it and nothing happens
<fyrestrtr> Hellavator: maybe the external drive has a file system that doesn't support permissions -- or -- you don't have sufficient rights to change permissions.
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: what phone?
<thundr> alienseer23, I don't know.
<Hellavator> I believe it is FAT32 does this support permissions?
<alienseer23> samsung a840
<fyrestrtr> Hellavator: no.
<jmghost> Damn Dapper is worse than XP when it comes to forced reboots/logouts.
<Thunderpants> ?
<morphix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<brl4n> ugg, i hate wireless nics
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: you only have to reboot when changing the kernel, or anything that has to do with the kernel (like drivers)
<alienseer23> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20643    I get this error
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: I'm talking about unscheduled reboots
<Awesome-o2000> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bragi> jmghost: Than you are making something really bad..
<jmghost> fyrestrtr, as in the kernel's alive and well, but the desktop is dead
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: you need to install libtiff4 and libtiff4-dev
<alienseer23> k
<jmghost> bragi, Yes, it was pretty bad. I tried using rdesktop and now the mouse no longer sends any event. Not very useful.
<Koba> does anyone have a solution to my problem? sorry to bug, just kinda annoying, not being able to do anything.
<thundr> jmghost, I've never had it ever reboot suddenly.  Freeze a couple times, maybe a hard freeze once, but nothing like that
<Hellavator> fyrestrtr: If I need apache to access my external harddrive what are my options?
<morphix> can u get GL and tv out function on a nvidia geforce 3??
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: 'unscheduled reboots' don't happen often, unless its a hardware problem (like your computer overheats, your power supply is going out, etc). Describe the issue -- with preferrably more detail than 'desktop is dead'.
<alienseer23> fyrestrtr, I just need the dev, already have the other
<argument> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> Hellavator: mount it with a liberal umask (like umask=0000) and then try it. I would recommend you copy the files to the on board drive if you need apache to access them. Or, if you are using Apache to transfer files from one machine to the other, just use scp.
<jmghost> thundr, fyrestrtr I'm talking about a situation where I have no choice but to reboot the machine (or at least kill the X server) and lose whatever I was doing. Just becuase there's no fault isolation -- whenver an app does something wrong, it makes the system unusable.
<alienseer23> fyrestrtr, didn't do the trick
<bragi> jmghost: Not really.
<alienseer23> same error
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: I have never run into that problem, but it just seems like your system is not configured correctly.
<bragi> jmghost: My Computer at work runs since the first reboot after updating to dapper
<mneptok> greetings users
<bragi> jmghost: And iam using tons of graphical apps
<trygg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: hrmm, try apt-get install python-imaging
<alienseer23> already have it
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: on my machine, when an app hangs or appears to be stuck, I can always kill the process from the console, or use xkill to kill the offending screen. Very rarely has X server completely died on me, and if it has, then it has always been my fault (ie, wrong module compiled in, syntax error in the xorg.conf, etc).
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: is this bitpim that you are trying, or something elsE?
<argument> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<alienseer23> bitpim
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: well, I know the problem -- it can't find the library files; but it could be due to many reasons -- it can't read the proper environment variables (ie, it can't find it in the path) -- you need to re-setup the program (or run ./configure again if you compiled it) etc. Many things to try, but I don't have enough information about your setup to give you anything other than guesses.
<fyrestrtr> so unless you tell me from the top what you did, I can't help you :)
<alienseer23> resetup? you mean to reinstall it? just did that
<alienseer23> i downloaded the rpm, cponverted with alien, and went to install, other than that, jsut what you suggested
<alienseer23> if I knew how to compile, I suppose that would help, eh?
<mneptok> alienseer23: what app is this?
<alienseer23> mneptok, bitpim
<Flannel> !tell alienseer23 about compile
<mneptok> alienseer23: have you tried running bitpim from the terminal to see what errors (if any) it gives you?
<Thunderpants> !make > Thunderpants
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: ... rpm > alien ?! Oh geez.
<alienseer23> yeah, I pasted it a bit ago
<fyrestrtr> it probably is looking for the libraries where redhat puts them, not where they are in ubuntu.
<alienseer23>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20643    I get this error
<fyrestrtr> easier if you compile it from source.
<fyrestrtr> I don't know much about alien -- other than, x-files and ET.
<fyrestrtr> but anytime you say 'rpm' followed by 'convert' -- I know that's just troubel.
<shinobi2> how do i rotate my gnome screen 90 degrees?
<Thunderpants> turn ur monitor on its side :)
<fyrestrtr> shinobi2: pick up your monitor (carefully) and lay it on its side. Then, tilt your head.
<mneptok> alienseer23: Ubuntu ships with libtiff.so.4 and not libtiff.so.3
<jmghost> fyrestrtr, bragi: I have so far four examples of apps that can screw up my system to the point of forcing a reboot
<shinobi2> Thunderpants: haahhaa, did that
<Thunderpants> :)
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: like?
<mneptok> alienseer23: it seems that the rpm you downloaded depends on libtiff-3
<jmghost> fyrestrtr, bragi: 1) evolution 2) Amarok 3) Octave 4) rdesktop
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: aah, good catch. Didn't see it.
<alienseer23> what can I do to resolve this?
<shinobi2> dell has a nice driver to rotate screen
<alienseer23> just install the 3?
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: that's why they pay me the big bucks. :)
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: I have used both evolution and amarok -- no problem (use them every day, in fact, evolution runs 24hrs on my work desktop). As for octave, I don't even know what it is.
<jmghost> 1) 2) and 3) do that by very quickly requiring *lots* of memory and making my system swap so much that it's equivalent to being crahed (no hope of recovering)
<jmghost> 4) does weird things to the mouse and leave me with an X server that doesn't receive any event from the mouse anymore
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: so wait, you are saying that because a program requires ram, and its hitting swap -- its equivalent to 'being crashed'??
<fyrestrtr> how much ram is on your system?
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: 1 Gig RAM.
<alienseer23> is there anyway to fix the problem with this program?
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: and how big is your swap?
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: compile from source.
<alienseer23> ok, one last question
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: I'm talking about a bug in the evolution composer. Once in a while, it just goes into a memory leak loop and eats whatever memory is available.
<mneptok> jmghost: i ran Firefox, Evolution, GAIM, a terminal, and Rhythmbox daily on a machine with 512MB with no issues.
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: I guess I should count myself as lucky seeing as I have never ran into this problem.
<orasis1> Alright so that worked, if your XFCE menu stops working delet .config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ...
* mneptok listens to the Mac68K beside him start swapping like crazy
<alienseer23> it sais that the phone I am using with this program depends on a driver called acm, but the only acm I can find is in synaptic, and its a game...the bitpim.org people say most modern linux distros come with it, but it isn't here? where can I get it?
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: One machine with 1 Gig swap, the other with 2 Gig. On the machine with 1 Gig, it takes 15 minutes for the OOM killer to get triggered and un-hang my machine. On the 2 Gig one, it's hopeless
<alienseer23> any ideas?
<Hellavator> fyrestrtr: my external hdd is mounted automatically? Is there anywhere where I can look at the fstab options that it currently uses?
<Flannel> alienseer23: your best bet is to figure out what ACM stands for ;) then you can do a little bit more useful googling
<alienseer23> gotcha, I'm a bit burned out or I probably would have done that by now
<fyrestrtr> and line mneptok -- I have two machines that run ubuntu. One is a laptop with 1GB RAM (2.0 Centrino) -- the other is a desktop with 512 RAM and 2.8 P4. On the desktop, I run dual screens, xgl, evolution, firefox, opera, gaim, xmms, streamtuner, xterm, gnome-term and gdesklets (just reading what's running now). On the laptop, firefox, opera, xchat, xterm, oo writer, evolution, thunderbird. No problems on either machine.
<fyrestrtr> Hellavator: it will be in /etc/fstab
<fyrestrtr> s/line/like
<alienseer23> must go sleep...happy trails, and thank you for the help, I appreciate it greatly
<Hellavator> /etc/fstab doesn't currently list an entry for it
<jmghost> mneptok: Doesn't matter how much memory you have. If the app goes into an infinite loop of allocating memory, your machine will start swapping. At some poing, the swap is so bad that the the X cursor doesn't even move and there's nothing you can do except rebooting.
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: type 'mount' without the quotes
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: What info do you want?
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: are you running dapper with the release versions of these apps?
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: Yes, except for Amarok
<fyrestrtr> you compiled it from source?
<mneptok> jmghost: i understand how swap works. what i'm telling you is that the behavior you describe does not happen to all users of Ubuntu/Evolution/GNOME etc. what is happening to you is not universal. so i would suggest looking into what is causing *your* machine to go sideways.
<Hellavator> fyrestrtr: /etc/fstab doesn't currently list an entry for it
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: It's a fundamental problem, there's no resource limitation, so any app that screws up can starve the system badly. It would be the same if a buggy app accidently started a forkbomb.
<fyrestrtr> Hellavator: type 'mount' in a console.
<richiefrich> ompaul whats up man
<Hellavator> fyrestrtr: AH thanks
<richiefrich> ompaul how u been anything new on the front..
<OsirisX11> hi all! is there any Konfabulator type apps for linux?
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: well, if its a fundamental problem, there would be hell about it on the X server mailing lists; but so far, nothing.
<trygg> Heh, i just gotta ask why i get '/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.' when trying to git something?
<mneptok> OsirisX11: try Opera. they have widgets.
<fyrestrtr> OsirisX11: what is konfabulator?
<ompaul> richiefrich, na just doing a late morning boot :-)
<Thunderpants> OsirisX11, gdesklets and superkaramba
<jmghost> mneptok: I think the difference between my machine and yours is not about the swap, but the fact you haven't run into an app that had that problem.
<richiefrich> omnid ahh
<OsirisX11> thank you Thunderpants
<richiefrich> ompaul ^^
<fyrestrtr> trygg: whatever its trying to acces, the user you are running it as, doesn't have permissions.
<Thunderpants> yvw
<mneptok> jmghost: i assure you, i have used a LOT of Linux apps.
<kauschovar> jmghost, same thing can happen on windows
* fyrestrtr has an app that crashes constantly
<trygg> I guess its bad to do chmod 777 chdir?
<trygg> Because root cant run it
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: By fundamental problem, I mean that a forkbomb will kill and Dapper machine if a buggy app triggers it.
<fyrestrtr> trygg: ermm, no.
<OsirisX11> superkaramba is for kde only though right?
* mneptok is a sysadmin for the GNOME Foundation and a Canonical employee ;)
<coasterdude90> hey guys
<Thunderpants> yes i think so OsirisX11
<jmghost> kauschovar: Windows has lots of buffer overflows, is it Ok to have that in Linux as well?
* fyrestrtr stares at mneptok
<trygg> fyrestrtr: so i can do it?
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: hmm?
<fyrestrtr> trygg: I'm saying, that's not a solution. Try to figure out what its trying to do.
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: never seen an official canonical employee.
<coasterdude90> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but it won't install
<jmghost> mneptok: Have you ever triggered the bug where the evolution composer starts leaking ~50 MB/second?
<coasterdude90> or basically I'm having install problems
<richiefrich> OsirisX11 yes kde --> A tool to create interactive applets for the KDE desktop.
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: there are others here. but they are mostly quiet.
<fyrestrtr> trygg: if you chmod 777, it will work, but its not the right solution to the problem.
<jmghost> mneptok: Have you ever triggered the bug where Amarok starts leaking ~50 MB/second?
<OsirisX11> but i love gnome!
<jmghost> I suspect the result would be the same.
<Thunderpants> OsirisX11, gdesklets then
<OsirisX11> gdesklets sucks balls doesn't it? it did last time i used it
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: do you take the problems here and escalate them if enough people complain about them?
<mneptok> jmghost: no, i have not. and if you can reproduce it regularly on a few different machines and a few different architectures i would submit a bug to Novell.
<trygg> Yeah, gnome is really getting unified and its great. .)
<trygg> fyrestrtr: gotcha.
<Koba> oi, does anyone know how to get a user back on the sudoers list?
<wide-eye> jmghost, turn off your swap, then it will get killed faster :)
<fyrestrtr> Koba: add the user to the 'admin' group
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: if i catch something that's definitely a bug and not already in LP, sure.
<Koba> I can't use any sudo command, I can't get in the users-admin
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: :) neat
<kauschovar> jmghost, wow.  that wasn't even what we were talking about.  you're just arguing for the sake of arguing
<tengil> where should failed ssh attempts be logged by default when i installed unbuntu and ssh?
<richiefrich> OsirisX11 lol
<mneptok> Koba: boot to recovery mode and run visudo
<jmghost> mneptok: Well, the problem is that it happens at random, several days apart...
<Koba> how do I boot to recovery mode?
* OsirisX11 hopes the dev of gdekslets isnt in here
<richiefrich> user00265 lol
<mneptok> Koba: hit <ESC> as GRUB loads
<Koba> oh, ok
<Koba> well, brb
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: do you know if the issue with ubuntu -- where if the kernel boots into maintainance mode -- since there is no root password, a lot of people have been stuck there. Are they working to fix it?
<jmghost> I've so far reported more than a dozen bugs on Ubuntu. One has been fixed so far (for which my bug report was a dupe anyway)
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: dunno that issue exactly. is it in LP?
<OsirisX11> how can i hide kernel boot text?
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: I haven't checked to be honest, but a few people have come in here complaining about it.
<Ademan> what xml editor do you guys use? (other than gedit of course)
<OsirisX11> i will be putting ubuntu on a few pcs in a web cafe
<jmghost> kauschovar: My point is that Dapper (and other Linux distros) assume that applications behave and it'll effectively hang when they don't.
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: I use cream (since I like vim)
* mneptok has pico keybindings burned into his head from years of pine use, so he uses nano
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: I don't see any truth to that, in my experience with Linux.
* OsirisX11 loves nano
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: Any truth to what? You think I'm making this up or what?
<OsirisX11> jmghost: yes. that's what he said. :)
<ikonia> is there an X configuration tool in ubuntu
<wide-eye> jmghost, there may be an assumtion that people will switch to a term and run killall -KILL if required
<mneptok> jmghost: i think that claiming "Evolution has a race condition bug" based on one of your machines having an issue "every few days" is a bit trigger-happy.
<mneptok> jmghost: i'm not saying Evolution does NOT have the bug, just that better triaging work has to be done before you can make definitive statements
<mneptok> *shrug*
* richiefrich likes nano and joe.. but trying to learn vim
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: no no, I'm not saying that. I'm saying, its a rare case, so you shouldn't fault linux -- unless you are extremely knowledgable about the problem. But, here is the beauty of open source -- you find a problem, you can try to fix it yourself (I've *tried* this before -- worked, once) -- or you can complain to the developers; however, to come out and declare something such as what you said, a broad generalization about linux base
<fyrestrtr> d on your experience with amarok, will generally get you responses akin to a flaming.
* OsirisX11 hates vim with a passion and has no clue why anyone would want to use it..ugh. :)
<fyrestrtr> richiefrich: vimtutor :)
<ikonia> something along the lines of Xconfigurator - that will allow dual head configuration
<DARKGuy> Yay for nano :P
<mneptok> OsirisX11: one word. "inertia"
<jmghost> mneptok: I've had that problem on more than one machine. But in any case, my point isn't against evolution. Bugs happen. My problem is that a bug in evolution can *effectively* bring my system down.
<OsirisX11> mneptok: more like inert.
<mneptok> OsirisX11: the only reason i use nano. traction and inertia.
<fyrestrtr> ikonia: xinerama -- if you have an nvidia based card, twinview is very easy to setup.
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama > ikonia
<ikonia> fyrestrtr: yup - know how to use xinerama, looking for a setup tool in ubuntu
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: I'm not faulting Linux -- the kernel, I'm faulting Linux -- the distribution(s) for not limiting resources properly.
<richiefrich> fyrestrtr  vimtutor ??  url ?
<DARKGuy> Greetings, anybody know how to search files in a an SMB shared folder through any GUI utility, or know a file searcher that isn't the nautilus internal file searcher? that doesn't even seem to work even in my local PC so... :P
<fyrestrtr> richiefrich: just type it at a console
<mneptok> jmghost: a bug in any app on any OS can effectively bring the machine down. all OSes allow userspace apps access to swap. swap fills, performance tanks. c'est la vie.
<mneptok> DARKGuy: ls | grep ?
<fyrestrtr> DARKGuy: find?
<mneptok> DARKGuy: locate ?
<DARKGuy> Can't mount the drive in the console, dunno why
<DARKGuy> Else I'd try that ^^
<jmghost> wide-eye: killall is a fine solution only when you're machine is responsive enough for you to type in anything. When it's swapping like crazy, it can be 15 minutes before you can type a single caracter.
<fyrestrtr> DARKGuy: so how do you expect to search it?
<richiefrich> fyrestrtr ty man
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: drop to a console.
<wide-eye> jmghost, ctl-alt-backspace
<DARKGuy> fyrestrtr: Letting a non-console program mount it for me and search?
<wide-eye> jmghost, or c-a-f1
<DARKGuy> just like nautilus does, too bad the file searching doesn't seem to work =(
<fyrestrtr> DarkAudit: don't know what you mean exactly, but you can use Places > Connect to server....
<wide-eye> jmghost, like i said before if you really dont want to wait for the swap to fill up, turn off swap
<jmghost> fyrestrtr, wide-eye: I know how to use a console (been using Linux since '95). That also won't work when the machine just doesn't respond.
<wide-eye> jmghost, so it will get killed sooner and you get on with life
<fyrestrtr> jmghost: you have a rare case, I have *never* had a machine completely freeze -- and it wasn't a hardware issue.
<mneptok> jmghost: have you tried a stack trace against the offending app and sent it to the devs?
<jmghost> wide-eye: And you'll pay for the 2G extra RAM?
<wide-eye> jmghost, 1 gig is enough for what you've mentioned, plenty even
<Koba> hah! thanks a ton!
* mneptok bows
<jmghost> wide-eye: 1 GB+1GB swap is at the limit for what I'm doing (especially when using octave)
<Koba> worked like a charm :P
<wide-eye> jmghost, but you might play with adj. swappiness in proc
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: I have a question about evolution for you. Have you ever had a problem, with evolution not notifying of new emails?
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: nope. POP or IMAP?
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: its IMAP ... sort of.
<fyrestrtr> its actually scalix.
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: someone else here has had that issue. with our own MTA. :O
<jmghost> fyrestrtr: I'm not talking about a hard freeze. When X doesn't send mouse event of the machine is swapping like crazy, it's not frozen -- it's just as good as frozen from the desktop experience POV though.
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: i suspect it's a problem with Evo <-> various MTAs
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: it may well be that certain IMAP implementations make Evolution dizzy.
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: yeah, I just wanted to confirm it wasn't something I hadn't set. By the way, do you remember there used to be an evolution with a neat start page, with weather updates, etc. Whatever happened to that?
<mneptok> (to be honest, i only use Evo at work because to dogfood it. otherwise i use T-bird.)
<jmghost> mneptok: I tried running evolution in valgrind but it's too slow to use for any reasonnable amount of time. (and there's so much error that everything's lost in noise anyway).
<brl4n> why can't I su root?
<brl4n> i need to install drivers...ugg
<fyrestrtr> !root > brl4n
<brl4n> wtf
<mneptok> brl4n: sudo is your friend
<mneptok> touch it
<mneptok> love it
<wide-eye> sudo su -
<trygg> Hm, xorg whines about 'Section "ServerLayout"', that 'Screen "Default Screen"' is undefined when trying to get fglrx to work?
<mneptok> LIBE MEIN PASCHMONKEY!
<fyrestrtr> bring it over for dinner.
<brl4n> su root doesn't like my password
<jmghost> mneptok: But in any case, I would accept evolution crashing once every few days. I don't accept that my OS lets it eat 2 GB memory before pulling the plug.
<fyrestrtr> trygg: you don't have a 'Default Screen' section, or the setup program re-named it. Just edit xorg.conf.
<wide-eye> jmghost, you might try starting evo from a screen/term so you have some clue as to what goes wrong
<fyrestrtr> brl4n: use sudo with your own pass.
<richiefrich> brl4n then u need to fix it
<Drako60> hmm i need some assistance
<brl4n> yeah thanks
<Madpilot> brl4n, don't use su, use sudo...
<jmghost> mneptok: I can send you a 10-line program that *simulates* the effect and will render your machine unusable if you have enough swap space.
<compotatoj> brl4n, yeah, that is because you shouldn't enable the root account
<richiefrich> brl4n does sudo work
<Drako60> i just did a dist-upgrade to dapper and i can't boot to the new kernel, it goes from loading modules to mounting root file system then stalls
<iter> sudo -s
<trygg> fyrestrtr: if i comment it out, fglrxinfo says i use indirect mesa stuff.
<mneptok> jmghost: and i could send you a 1 line program that reformats your root partition. what's the point? ;)
<richiefrich> brl4n if not then u need to -->  boot to livecd and mount chroot and then change it
<brl4n> ok
<richiefrich> cowmilk whats up
<richiefrich> and su - should work
<trygg> Should i name it 'Screen "Screen"'?
<cowmilk> how can i search through my terminal commands history for all commands that have the word "cron" in them?
<mneptok> Drako60: how long have you waited for the mount to complete?
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: do you know what I'm talking about re: evolution? I remember before fedora came out, the evolution that came with redhad had all these plugin options, had a 'Today' screen akin to Outlook. Whatever happened to that?
<cowmilk> richiefrich: oh hi. you're friendly
<Drako60> about 5 minutes
<Ademan> if i install the xserver-xorg-air-core package and i have an nvidia card, am i in trouble?
<due> cowmilk: grep "cron" .bash_history
<fyrestrtr> trygg: pastebin your xorg.conf
<iter> cowmilk: history | grep cowmilk
<jmghost> mneptok: The format program is malicious and would need to run as root. The example I'm talking about is very close that what a buggy app can actually do.
<brl4n> i'm trying to get my usb wireless nic working and I'm going to scream
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: removed upstream, i think.
<cowmilk> richiefrich: what were we talking about in the past?
<iter> err grep cron
<richiefrich> cowmilk Ctrl + r
<OsirisX11> damn SuperKaramba sucks balls too.
<trygg> fyrestrtr: hold on then. :)
<pluffsy> is it hard to setup a caldav server? what software should I use?
<Drako60> if i boot the old kernel from breezy it goes through load modules, load /dev, mount root filesystem, and boots fine
<richiefrich> cowmilk your err  new hdd
<richiefrich> cowmilk i helped u mount it .. remember ?
<cowmilk> richiefrich: oh, Thank you very Much!!! it works great
<richiefrich> cowmilk cool
<cowmilk> richiefrich:  i did ctrl + R, but how do i see a list?
<richiefrich> cowmilk did u try --> Crtl + r   <--- in a ter, ?
<richiefrich> cowmilk then u type -->  cron
<mneptok> Drako60: what kernel are you using? stock i386 or 686 or SMP or ... ?
<richiefrich> cowmilk u type what cmd u are looking for
<Drako60> x86_64 and64
<cowmilk> richiefrich: i typed cron, then what?
<richiefrich> cowmilk what does it return
<carrus85> okay, I have a bit of a problem... I tried to use suspend mode, and now my mouse won't work (even after a complete reboot)...
<cowmilk> i was expecting to see a complete listing of all past commands i ran with the word "cron"
<Drako60> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<mneptok> Drako60: try turning off ACPI
<carrus85> any ideas?
<Drako60> hmm alright
<jmghost> mneptok: In an ideal OS, no (non-root) user could crash a machine. While this is hard to do, I think it's reasonnable to expect that no buggy app run as a user should be able to crash (or make unusable) the system. For example, that's why we have protected memory..
<trygg> fyrestrtr: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2849/
<brl4n> thanks frying_fish
<brl4n> er fyrestrtr
<cowmilk> richiefrich: it returns: crontab /home/cowmilk/.crontab
<mneptok> jmghost: so what's the solution? not allow userspace access to swap?
<richiefrich> cowmilk  is that what u wanted..
<Drako60> acpi still had issues huh, well alright, whats the grub command for that btw?
<richiefrich> cowmilk if not do what iter said
<richiefrich> cowmilk  history | grep cron
<mneptok> Drako60: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21189.html
<cowmilk> richiefrich: ctrl R only brings up the most recent instance, eh?
<iter> yeah ctrl r is cool but not everything
<iter> history | grep cron
<jmghost> mneptok: Could be adding some fairness to (temporarily) stop an application that swaps too much. Could be to have a default of not allowing applications to use more than (e.g.) 80% of the psysical RAM (you could override the default for specific apps).
<mneptok> jmghost: so get coding. ;)
<cowmilk> iter so  ctrl R only brings up the most recent instance, only?
<shinobi2> i have problem with xrandr  --> http://rafb.net/paste/results/UDKd9k21.html
<carrus85> can anyone help?  I'm not sure exactly where to look to try to fix a dead mouse (especially one that was working not 10 minutes ago.)
<shinobi2> trying to rotate screen 90 degrees
<jmghost> mneptok: I've got better things to code on (http:www.speex.org). I don't ask people to fix my bugs, but it'd be nice if they fixed theirs.
<snoops> could someone suggest/recommend a calculator I can use to calculate incredibly large numbers - 1000000^1291021 for instance?
<mneptok> jmghost: what you are describing is not a bug. it is a feature request.
<richiefrich> iter yes but if u need  something quick .. ctrl+r is nice if u have any clue what the cmd is
<jmghost> mneptok: FYI this is my experience so far with bug reporting on Ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/people/jean-marc-valin/+reportedbugs
<Ademan>  if i install the xserver-xorg-air-core package and i have an nvidia card, am i in trouble?
<mneptok> jmghost: what you are describing is not a bug. it is a feature request. (x2)
<tengil> i am logging iptables to debug and in syslog.conf i have set so all kern.debug messages goes to /var/log/iptables and all the other kern messages goes to /var/log/kern.log. this works fine. however when i type dmesg i still get all the iptables stuff in there. how do i get rid of that?
<jmghost> mneptok: So I compose a message and I need to reboot my machine and it's not a bug?
<qhoore> halo semua
<OsirisX11> is there any gnome panels to display rss? or any widgets that will do the job? (don't say superkaramba or gdesklets)
<cowmilk> what is the technical name for what ctrl + R is? Because i want to wikipedia it.
<trygg> OsirisX11: hold on
<mneptok> jmghost: you *yourself* have said you cannot reproduce this bug consistently. and then you say "i want Unix to do this with swap instead of this. and if it doesn't, it's a bug."
<iter> cowmilk: reverse-i-search
<trygg> OsirisX11: http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php/Alligator is it this you want?
<OsirisX11> is it just me or has jmghost been trolling all night?
<StreetSmart> Hey guys. Im wondering if there is anything wrong with apt-get on my system. I just installed 6.06.1 and did the apt-get upgrade but there doesnt seem to be anything to upgrade is this correct?
<trygg> OsirisX11: no, not that, sorry.
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: It gets the packages really fast, it seems it didnt update but it did :)
<mneptok> jmghost: it may surprise you to learn that many thousands of people use Evolution every day and do not encounter the problem you describe. in fact, you're among them. the problem only happens "every few days"
<jmghost> mneptok: Because I can't reproduces it consistently doesn't mean it's not a bug.
* richiefrich wonders if StreetSmart watches the game show..  Street Smarts
<fyrestrtr> trygg: I'm editing your config file, just a sec.
<mneptok> jmghost: but it sure as heck does mean that triaging it won;t be easy, and no one is going to do it for you.
<trygg> OsirisX11: http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php/GNUsTicker - this i meant.
<trygg> fyrestrtr: sounds awesome.
<OsirisX11> i'm trying to display my NINAN rss feed but of course it is not something i'd like to open up a newsreader to see.. i'd ideally want it plastered to my desktop but i'll settle for a scrolling panel
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: lol but it told me that 0 packages were ungraded....
<slon`> Hello
<jmghost> mneptok: evolution does that every few days (well, did because I switched to thunderbird). Then Amarok sometimes does that. So does rdesktop, ...
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: hmm, did it get the packages though?
<cowmilk> iter, i learned something cool about reverse-i-search:  if you wish to go back further without typing any more letters you can hit Ctrl-r multiple times
<cowmilk> from http://suso.suso.org/docs/adv_shell/bangcharacter.phtml
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: no.. thats what im saying.
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: like this is list of 'getting package <link>'
<cowmilk> iter: did you know that?
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: try and enable universe and multiverse in synaptic advanced options, maybe itll work then
<iter> nah I never use it
<StreetSmart> adam@adam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<StreetSmart> Password:
<StreetSmart> Reading package lists... Done
<StreetSmart> Building dependency tree... Done
<StreetSmart> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cowmilk> i should tell richie, but he left
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: use pastebin.com next time if youre pasting
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: sorry boss.
<richiefrich> cowmilk ?
<iter> or paste your password
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: not a problem
<cowmilk> richiefrich: oh, you're here. http://suso.suso.org/docs/adv_shell/bangcharacter.phtml says " if you wish to go back further without typing any more letters you can hit Ctrl-r multiple times". did you know this colo thing?
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: well i cant help you, seems it cant find anything
<OsirisX11> iter: ;)
<fyrestrtr> trygg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20645
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: sorry
<jmghost> mneptok: I'll tell you another story. The one of a suspend to RAM *regression* in the kernel. I reported it on the mailing list. They asked me to track it down. I tracked it down the the version (took a week because it's hard to trigger). Said it was too vague, so I spend 2 months tracking it down to a release candidate. Wasn't enough. Then I tracked it down to a single day.
<iter> omg this is hell
<richiefrich> cowmilk so what u hit.. Ctrl+r then  cron and then u hit ctrl=r again ?
<iter> online interactive sexual harassment training
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: i got my source list from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: is there anything wrong with copying that?
<richiefrich> cowmilk cool
<mneptok> jmghost: and the action item for me in that story is ... ?
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: always use an official source list.
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> StreetSmart: if youre adding it, no, if you replaced it, yes
<OsirisX11> trygg: thank you
<Shinzetsu^IRSSI> I gotta go now, good luck
<trygg> OsirisX11: Youre welcome. :)
<jmghost> mneptok: wasn't enough for the developers, none of which had spent much time looking at the problem. At this point, I gave up and promised myself I wouldn't waste as much time if the developers weren't really interested.
<cowmilk> richiefrich: yes, cool
<jmghost> (sorry, got interrupted)
<trygg> fyrestrtr: lemme try it out then. :)
<richiefrich> cowmilk nice man ty i didnt know
<StreetSmart> Shinzetsu^IRSSI: how do i get a good enough source list?
<iter> I had to click on a virtual postcard in the virtual office
<richiefrich> cowmilk now u are teaching me :P
<mneptok> jmghost: did you file a bug on kernel.org?
<iter> it said "san francisco is great but there are too many gays here"
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<OsirisX11> i get cow's milk locally. :)
<jmghost> mneptok: Of course I did.
<snoops> :( no can can recommend a calculator allowing me to work out ridiculously large values? Such as 12128192^83948394 ?
<mneptok> jmghost: then you went to the right place.
<snail> is there a command line program that allows me to take screen shots?
<OsirisX11> snoops: mathlab?
<cowmilk> due: iter: what's the diffierence between  history | grep cron    and  grep "cron" .bash_history?
<snail> snoops: dc / bc
<fyrestrtr> snoops: mathematica?
<iter> snoops: how about any mathmatics package
<iter> matlab or mathmatica
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: thats... confusing dude.
<snoops> thank you :D
<OsirisX11> cowmilk: the latter only runs one process :)
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: or you can just use mine :)
<jmghost> mneptok: The point is you can't ask users to do all the work for you. Especially for an "end-user" application.
<snail> cowmilk: speed, efficiency, possibly defaults
<carrus85> Anyone know where I can look to see if my mouse is even being detected anymore?  (So I can determine if X is at fault or if something else has broken)...
<vedix> hello
<cowmilk> snail: huh?
<jn> hey im running ubuntu dualboot with win xp.. everytime i restart and boot xp, when i go back to ubuntu the time is off by 7 hrs
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: are you using 6.06.1?
<Geoffrey2> ok, before I give up on this for the evening....does anyone know of a straight forward way to play midi files on Linux?
* OsirisX11 is tired of hearing jmghost bitch all night.
<due> cowmilk: won't work if you don't have a ~/.bash_history file.
<cowmilk> OsirisX11: so the latter is more efficienct with my old processor?
<argument> carrus85, cat /dev/input/mice
<vedix> anybody here running CVS E17 with Ubuntu?
<iter> haha more efficient
<jn> anyone else have this problem?
<argument> carrus85, move your mouse, if you get funny chars your mouse is detected
<OsirisX11> cowmilk: i can't say.
<iter> dude, we have more than 640K these days
<carrus85> argument: I've already tried that, nothing is actually printed...
<jmghost> Wow! My X server un-hanged itself after ~20 minutes...
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20646
<OsirisX11> alright that's it.
* jmghost goes back to main machine
<OsirisX11> bye. thanks jmghost
<carrus85> *sigh*... now to figure out WHY it isn't being detected
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: double click them?
<snail> jn: windows and ubuntu are bitching over whether or not the hardware clock is GMT or local time
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: is it ok to use this source list for 6.06.1 ?
<jmworx> hi OsirisX11 :-)
<carrus85> I think I'm going to remove as many usb devices from the system as possible...
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: yes.
<carrus85> and reboot
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, using what program?
<jn> ill set local time thanks
<madmax> does anyone know how i can install java in firefox ? is there a package in synaptic ?
<snail> jn: I'm guessing that your local timezone is GMT+7 hours?
<fyrestrtr> Anything, any audio player. The default one will play them.
<jmworx> snail: no
<fyrestrtr> !java > madmax
<vedix> madmax, search, if not, add repos
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, right now I double click on it, mplayer comes up and just sits there
<jmworx> snail: oops :-)
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: open up a terminal, then type mplayer name-of-file.mid and see what error you get.
<jn> hm. i went to /etc/default/rcS to set UTC=no but it's already set as no....
<jn> snail: im pacific time
<jn> cali
<brl4n> so I guess my wireless card isn't supported
<brl4n> crapola
<jn> but i didnt set time properly when i installed ubuntu :x
<carrus85> unless anyone has any other suggestions...  It was being detected not to long ago (and now it isn't)...
<jn> should i set UTC=yes ??
<brl4n> why doesn't stuff just work.  linksys can lick my balls
<iter> carrus85: you could try booting from a livecd
<snail> jn: probably. I don't do dual boot
<kernel-panic> nas
<iter> if your mouse works then it's not harware erlated
<mneptok> jn: time is set by copying from /usr/share/timezone to /etc/localtime
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trygg> fyrestrtr: Heh, now i get tons of 'API ERROR' when i try to run fglrxinfo and X is slow as hell.
<mneptok> jn: find the time zone file you want and cp it to /etc/localtime
<fyrestrtr> trygg: that's a different problem ;)
<carrus85> iter: well, I highly doubt it is hardware related (considering it worked before I tried to use suspend)...
<fyrestrtr> trygg: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of fglrxinfo
<iter> oh it's acpi? why didnt you say
<iter> you are fucked mi amigo
<Flannel> !language
<iter> ;\
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iter> oh lo siento
<brl4n> families need to learn the language
<brl4n> heeh
<Shinzetsu^Afk> iter: is that spanish?
<fyrestrtr> they won't be learning it here.
<jn> there is nothing in /usr/share/timezone
<brl4n> ;)
<brl4n> touche
<iter> si espanol lo siento = I'm sorry
<Shinzetsu^Afk> iter: #ubuntu-es
<Shinzetsu^Afk> meh im getting sick of this irssi gonna reboot
<iter> mmm my spanish is not that good
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20647 is that okay???
<iter> irssi >> *
<jn> iter
<jn> you following me?
<rast4> is there a way to get Adobe Flash Player 9 on ubuntu instead of Macromedia 7?
<Geoffrey2> ah, missing .dll....now to go find a copy of it
* trygg hugs fyrestrtr's friendlyness
<wide-eye> jn,  /usr/share/zoneinfo
<mneptok> jn: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Pacific /etc/localtime
<jn> wide-eye: nothing there
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: yes.
<Flannel> rast4: Macrodobe hasn't released Flash 9 for linux yet.
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: thanks. my system needs a restart. thanks for the help dude.
<rast4> ty Flannel
<rast4> Flannel: I value your knowledge so may I ask what you recommend the easiest way to get my ubuntu laptop on a windows network?
<brl4n> i'm getting a hardware not present in ndis-gtk
<drako> mneptok, acpi=off didn't work, oddly the 2.12-9-amd64-generic goes through one more step befor it mounts the root filesystem
<Flannel> rast4: samba, probably
<wide-eye> jn, do you have libc6 installed?
<rast4> I was afraid you'd say that
<rast4> ;\
<Flannel> rast4: whys that?
<iter> rast4: install swat
<rast4> I have never had decent luck with getting samba set up
<iter> samba web administration
<rast4> I believe I did
<rast4> how would I access it
<Flannel> rast4: did you follow the guide?
<rast4> here's where I hang my head in shame and ask "what guide"
<iter> rast4: web browser to localhost:9001 iirc
<rast4> :(
<Flannel> !tell rast4 about samba
<jn> ya libc6 is newest version
<rast4> thank you guys
<jn> but i dont have any timezones
<Flannel> rast4: the guide ubotu just sent you ;)  second url, at that
<mneptok> jn: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Pacific /etc/localtime
<trygg> fyrestrtr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is like a billion lines, thats okay right? :D
<rast4> excellent, here goes nothing
<fyrestrtr> trygg: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jn> mneptok: i have no /usr/share/zoneinfo/US
<mneptok> jn: then your installation is seriously horked
<mneptok> jn: that directory and its children exist by default in every Ubuntu install
<gorski> how to change language on the desktop?
<trygg> Heh, oh
<jn> i must have deleted it
<mneptok> gorski: System>Admin>Language
<Orasis1> jn recreate it then..
<fyrestrtr> ...why would you do that?
<Flannel> jn: randomly deleting random system files is never a good thing
<mneptok> jn: That's Uncool(tm)
<wide-eye> jn, try to reinstall libc then
<jn> heh
<Orasis1> FLannel, heh
<fyrestrtr> That's Stupid(tm)
<gorski> it is not working.
<fyrestrtr> what timezone are you in jn?
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/RNkwSC93.html is there any obvious reason why my ethernet connection to my router won't work?
<vinnybinny> anyone else use mame?
<vinnybinny> xmame rather
<jn> so apt-get remove libc6 && apt-get install libc6
<iter> what, reinstall libc over the clock?!@!?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<wide-eye> jn, wouldn't remove,
<zoidberg> a few of the sites i
<drako> i can't figure out why this thing will not boot
<wide-eye> jn, that would kill your install
<fyrestrtr> jn: did you forget That's Stupid(tm)?
<zoidberg> a fw of the sites i've been to require java runtime environment plugin for FIREFOX
<zoidberg> how and where can i download that plugin?
<trygg> fyrestrtr: Do you really want to see fglrxinfo? It just seems like its complaining about everything
<fyrestrtr> !java > zoidberg
<wide-eye> jn, if there is a way to just reapply it I would do that
<fyrestrtr> trygg: yes
<jn> is there?
<fyrestrtr> jn: what timezone do you want?
<iter> jn
<jn> pacific
<mneptok> jn: sec, i'll set you up
<Orasis1> Only think I hope is that Xubuntu is updated soon, because there is a serious bug within its XFCE which makes the menu constantly fail every few days forcing the user to delete ~/.config/justin/desktop/xfce4/menu.xml..
* mneptok goes to do his Good Samaritan work of the evening
<iter> jn vi /etc/default/rcS
<Orasis1> only thing* even
<iter> change UTC=yes to UTC=no
<iter> problem solved
<jn> nah
<jn> it was already UTC=no
<iter> install ntp
<fyrestrtr> his bigger problem is, he's missing files that are part of the base layout.
<jn> installed
<jn> no timezone
<trygg> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20648 :)
<Orasis1> fyre, Fglrx is horrible.. use "radeon" or update your card, because it is very buggy with older cards..
<fyrestrtr> trygg: what card do you have?
<trygg> radeon 9000
<fyrestrtr> Orasis1: thanks for the tip, but its for trygg :)
<trygg> I have had fglrx work on it before
<Orasis1> fyre, ahh ;D
<jn> what's in that Pacific file i'll make it
<rast4> May i ask, when we use apt-get <whatever> and it downloads the program/app we are wanting, does it automatically set up that particular program?
<Madpilot> Orasis1, is that XFCE bug filed?
<zoidberg> if i install the java 5 runtime environment from the universal repositories....will that include the firefox plugin?
<rast4> Like we don't need to do a make, make install, etc?
<Madpilot> rast4, no, it does the installation & setup w/ the apt-get
<rast4> that absolutely rocks
<fyrestrtr> trygg: ermm, fglrx is not for your card.
<trygg> And its smokin fast too!
<argument> zoidberg, no
<rast4> why did it take so long to get a flavor of *nix like this :P
<zoidberg> argument, where can i get the firefox plugin
<trygg> Have they upgraded it?
<argument> !java > zoidberg
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: no, the plugin is something else.
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Zylak> hello everyone
<iter> hmm I don't seem to have /usr/share/timezone
<Orasis1> Madpilot, I am not sure ...
<fyrestrtr> trygg: you need to use the radeon driver.
<Orasis1> I doubt it though
<trygg> fyrestrtr: Is it possible to have openGL with it? :)
<Madpilot> Orasis1, check bugs.ubuntu.com, search for XFCE bugs
<fyrestrtr> trygg: I don't know -- one more thing you can try....is the binary driver from ati.com
<DARKGuy> Hm. It is possible to make the Gnome (I'm using Ubuntu) clock use 12h time format, even when I've already selected that I'm in a country that uses 12h time format? :/
<Zylak> i'd like to know if RhythmBox has plugin support and if yes, how should i proceed to create one
<Zylak> can someone pint me in the right direction? xD
<Zylak> point*
<madmax> ok... i am REALLY pissed off here... what is the difference between the edit and add buttons in the software repositories selection?
<Orasis1> Ma
<Orasis1> Madpilot: doing that right now.
<madmax> cause there seems to be none... they do the same thing
<trygg> fyrestrtr: maybe thats what i used to use. Sorry for wasting your time, it was 'Your card model is an entire number in the 9xxx series' that fooled me at the binarydriverhowto. :c
<zsh> synaptic keeps saying "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" yet it reloads the repos ok. has any one come accross this problem? there isnt much info in the forums.
<Madpilot> madmax, edit edits an existing entry, add creates a new entry, AFAIK
<madmax> well, no... .i click add and instead of a new entry appearing i get and existing one changed
<madmax> i can only change the number of entries by removing them... and i did... and i can't add them back
<Geoffrey2> ok, what directory would I find wine located under?
<fyrestrtr> DARKGuy: open up gconf-editor, apps > nautilus > preferences -- then click on date_format, and change it to 'informal'
<madmax> try search...
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: usually, ~/.wine
<DARKGuy> thanks a lot fyrestrtr :D
<iter> omfg whoever came up with this interactive online sexual harassment training has a special circle of hell reserved for them
<fyrestrtr> zsh: run sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal.
<mneptok> zsh: great nick ;)
<brl4n> i don't know how you guys deal with hardware.
<fyrestrtr> we don't buy crap hardware :)
<DARKGuy> it has its tricks brl4n :P
<zsh> mneptok, thanks man. fyrestrtr, will do.
<DARKGuy> lol
<Dromen> is there a way to administer a linux box from remote location by viewing what is on the screen of that box ??
<arooni> hey folks i was trying to install kdesvn and i got this error checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! .....
<brl4n> seems like all the mainstream hardware isn't supported
<fyrestrtr> Dromen: vnc?
<arooni> i was trying to isntall it first with ./configure
<brl4n> seems kinda backwards to me
<DARKGuy> Dromen: you can use VNC
<fyrestrtr> brl4n: lol like?
<Orasis1> Madpilot: Oh yeah it is there with quite a presence, seems like I am not the only one.. oh well will have to continue deleting menu.xml every few days until they release a fix I guess.
<Dromen> hmm fyrestrtr i shall have a look now :)
<DARKGuy> lol, same answer :P
<GNAM> FAAD2 not found
<brl4n> fyrestrtr:my linksys usb wNIC
<fyrestrtr> arooni: sudo apt-get install kdesvn kdesvn-kio-plugins
<brl4n> 2 hours trying to get it to work and nothing works
<Dromen> !vnc
<trygg> fyrestrtr: It says on ati.com's site that their ati driver (thats installing fglrx right now) supports radeon 8500, confusing stuff. :B
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Dromen> and its gui yeh ???
<fyrestrtr> yeh
<trygg> radeon 8500 and newer*
<Dromen> excellent, heh i only wanna admin the pc in a room about 10 feet away, how lazy
<brl4n> fyrestrtr:if ndis-gtk or whatever is reporting the driver and the hardware is present why does't it show up in network settings
<fyrestrtr> trygg: I don't think the ati.com driver and the driver from repos are the same. On my laptop I use the ati.com one because it has powermanagement features (and comes with a nice control panel).
<BluDragon> hiya all
<brl4n> do I have to restart?
<fyrestrtr> brl4n: don't know -- all my hardware works fine (including wireless)
<wide-eye> jn-, try to install locales, dpkg --search /usr/share/zoneinfo/PST9PDT says that is the package for it
<brl4n> fyrestrtr:lucky\
<fyrestrtr> brl4n: I just take a livecd to the store and pop it in before I decide on purchasing something. Tells me right away what works and what doesn't.
<fyrestrtr> brl4n: plus, I happen to know that IBM's hardware has great linux support :D
<brl4n> yeah i guess I have to buy hardware before software then
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: are you in the US?
<Inferus> Hi all, i'm trying to set up privoxy on my ubuntu box, how do I actually get to the web-interface please?
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: no
<brl4n> seems backwards but i guess I am
<Inferus> or find out what port it is running on
<dibblego> privoxy is on TCP/8118 by default
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: are you running a proxy, or trying to connect to one?
<wide-eye> brl4n, have you tried to modprobe -r / modprobe ?
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: too bad. IBM shareholders in the US and Canada get sweet discounts on IBM hardware.
<Flannel> brl4n: it's because some hardware companies are more cooperative to linux (or have interfces that are easier to reverse engineer) than others
<zsh> fyrestrtr, that upgrades all my packages, i only wanted to install a few
<Inferus> I have the proxy installed on my ubuntu
* mneptok got this $1900 T60 for $1300
<Inferus> now, what i want to achieve is access the web-interface
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: I know :( Its already expensive here as it is, but I get the company to pay for my toys :)
<Inferus> and configure it
<StreetSmart> whats the proper way of setting gdesklets to load with gnome does?
<fyrestrtr> zsh: you should upgrade first, before you install.
<Inferus> but i can't get onto it as i dont know what the port is
<dibblego> IBM hardware for IBM employees is more expensive than competitor's hardware at retail
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: system > preferences > sessions > startup tab
<zsh> fyrestrtr, its never done that before
<Inferus> Any idea dibblego / fyrestrtr?
<Goblyn> is there any way to get Evolution to minimize to the system tray?
<dibblego> Inferus, use a browser and go to port 8118
<trygg> Goblyn: If nothing else you could use the little app 'alltray'
<Inferus> doesnt work dibblego
<dibblego> Inferus, then privoxy isn't running
<Inferus> connection refused
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: are you sure its running?
<Inferus> ok
<brl4n> well the hardware shows up but I guess WPA isn't supported now
<brl4n> man I can't win tonight
<Sakunix> hi all attempting to install ubuntu-server-6.06-i386 onto one of the pc's I had laying aronud and I hit up start install and it starts to spam " [<number>,<number>]  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block <number>"
<Inferus> Setting up privoxy (3.0.3-5) ...
<Inferus> Starting filtering proxy server: privoxy.
<Inferus> :s
<Sakunix> the numbers change each time but the message gets spamed about 50-100 times
<zsh> fyrestrtr, today is the first time it said that "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<brl4n> i guess I'll try linux in another 3 years
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: hrmm, how old is the hard disk?
<fyrestrtr> zsh: happens from time to time.
<Inferus> it should be running dibblego :S
<mneptok> brl4n: WPA works perfectly for me on both my desktop and laptop
<dibblego> cat /etc/privoxy/config | grep listen-address
<wide-eye> lsof -i | grep privoxy
<brl4n> mneptok:its asking for WEP key
<zsh> fyrestrtr, ok, now i wait for 8 hours :)
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, it was made recently
<brl4n> in hex
<jn> who was helping me a sec ago?
<mneptok> brian|lfs: network-manager-gnome?
<jn> the time did not change after restarting gnome
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, it came out of an xbox console
<Inferus> listen-address  127.0.0.1:8118
<dibblego> telnet localhost 8118
<brl4n> mneptok:network settings.  i guess
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, 10gb seagate not older than 2001
<Inferus> dibblego:
<Inferus> HTTP/1.0 400 Invalid header received from browser
<Inferus> Connection closed by foreign host.
<HeXiOn> hello. Is there a way to send a key from console to a x program? (like irxevent does with LIRC)
<mneptok> brl4n: install network-manager-gnome and save yourself some headaches
<www> Our hearts go out to the recent 14 victims of internet fraud.
<dibblego> Inferus, then it is running and you're not typing the correct address in the browser
<Inferus> well i am typing
<Inferus> the servers ip
<Inferus> then :8118 to access it
<Inferus> but that doesnt work, as i think that is the port you use to actualy use the proxy
<brl4n> mneptok:well is it that the interface just doesn't support WPA or that my driver doesnt
<Inferus> not to configure uit
<Inferus> it*
<brl4n> or something else
<DBO> www, finishing that joke will get you a quick and easy ban
<dibblego> cat /etc/privoxy/config | grep listen-address
<dibblego> do you see your server's IP there?
<zsh> fyrestrtr, thanks for the help, i see you r also helping out nearly everyone else. :) God Bless You
<mneptok> brl4n: the GNOME network prefs do not support it
<mneptok> brl4n: install network-manager-gnome and save yourself some headaches (x2) ;)
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: try running badblocks on it.
<brl4n> mneptok:i heard you the first time
<fyrestrtr> zsh: I try :)
<drako> can anyone help with, i'm still having problems booting the newest kernel
<Goblyn> how do i get rhythmbox to play .ogg songs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-32-172-58.cable.ubr02.newt.blueyonder.co.uk]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Inferus> dibblego
<Inferus> no i dont
<Inferus> i see localhost ip
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, how? not to sound like a nub or nothing lo,l
<Inferus> my server's ip is 90.0.4.15
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dibblego> Inferus, so there's your answer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-32-172-58.cable.ubr02.newt.blueyonder.co.uk]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gutano> can anyone here recomment a good guide for courier-webadmin? (or help me troubleshoot a little)
<Inferus> ok
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: I believe its just badblocks /dev/hda
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: PM?
<Sakunix> need to put it into a machine with an existing install?
<microsuck> no wonder i want to switch to windows
<Sakunix> or gnopix or something yes fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> I believe you can do it from the cd itself.
<DBO> microsuck, thats your choice, but dont nickspam please
<Sakunix> got a console up off the cd
<Sakunix> and no badblocks
<Inferus> dibblego no luck :s
<drako> even though i do give it the apic=off switch it still doesn't boot, it just sits at "loading kernel" i'm not sure what is causing it
<microsuck> its annoying mods that think they're god that make me want to go buy windows vista
<Inferus> oh wait i need to restart
<Inferus> wooooooooooo
<dibblego> Inferus, don't put your server's IP address there unless you want to have an open proxy
<microsuck> "oh my god! they said a naughty word like crap! ban ban ban!!!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-32-172-58.cable.ubr02.newt.blueyonder.co.uk]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DARKGuy> Yay.
* DBO sighs, I guess my accidental ban should have been on purpose
<brl4n> mneptok:is that on CD?
<Inferus> dibblego i have done now, and I can connect to the internet through it
<ompaul> drako, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions might give you some more stuff
<DARKGuy> DBO, Eh, when they go like that, it's the best solution =(
<Inferus> however mate, how do I get to the config screen for it please?
<mneptok> brl4n: i think it's in main
<brl4n> synaptic doesn't have it
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: hrmm, try from the desktop cd.
<Sakunix> ok think I fond problem fyrestrtr
<Sakunix> i look in /dev
<Sakunix> /dev/hda is not there
<Sakunix> this is odd
<Orasis1> apt-get update xfce-desktop <-- is that how I update XFCE, without updating my whole dist?
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: dmesg should offer some hints.
<fyrestrtr> Orasis1: just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sakunix> hda error all over the place
<Inferus> Hey can anyone else help me please? I am trying to configure privoxy and I get this
<Inferus>  This is Privoxy 3.0.3 on itadvantage.fletcherssolicitors.co.uk (90.0.4.15), port 8118, enabled
<Sakunix> DriveStatusError
<Inferus> When I click on the configure screen
<brl4n> mneptok:i'm confused on where I could even obtain that
<Sakunix> you think the HDD is still locked to the xbox motherboard?
<Orasis1> Fyre, yeah but I would rather not update my whole system - I am pretty current I think, I am on Dapper Drake..
<Inferus> Privoxy is not being used
<brl4n> mneptok:searching doesn't help on ubuntu.com
<mp3guy_> I've got a problem with my bottom panel in gnome, I'm using Xgl, and my bottom panel has a load of launcher icons on it and is set to autohide, but when I first boot only one or two icons appear and I have to restart X to fix this, what do I need to do?
<Orasis1> fyrestrtr: Nevermind, you are right it is not the same thing. - I am not worthy :D
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: I don't think there is a way to do that (I've never heard of it) but it could be. I don't know much about xbox -- other than Halo and Halo 2 :)
<mneptok> brl4n: Synaptic
<Inferus> Guys I have privoxy running, and on certain pages I can query it for information. However the actual configuration screen does not work! Anyone have any ideas please? :S
<brl4n> mneptok:hmm, it isn't there.
<mneptok> brl4n: i assure you, it is. enable Universe
<vicscandl> !apache > vicscandl
<ebrsc> hi ! can we install packages during a live session ? Thanks
<TLE> Hey does anybody know a good "howto patch" or "inside the patch" tutorial ?
<vicscandl> !apache2 > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> TLE: cd /the/directory/of/the/source then patch -p1 < somefile.patch
<rast4> I'm having a problem getting Swat to work, anyone have any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > vicscandl
<vicscandl> yea, thats not helping... having issues with getting the server up and responding on localhost
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: what do you get in the logs?
* vicscandl slaps forehead.
<Awesome-o2000> is there a utility that will let me adjust my cpu voltage through software anywhere?
<brl4n> mneptok:well I have it checked and I added the CDROM and it isn't there.  this is6.06 yes?
<TLE> fyrestrtr: thanks but it is actually not that I need to patch something. I have a patch for an older version af a package, and I want to make sure it work for the new version also, so to do that I need to understand the syntax of the patch, so I can figure out what it is doing
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: no errors, thats the funny part
<fyrestrtr> TLE: I believe that patches are just diff files.
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: what do you get when you try to browse to http://127.0.0.1 ?
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: no connection, stays in 'Loading...' state
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: nothing in the logs?
<vicscandl> fyrestrt: nada. one minute... gonna try something
<DBO> Awesome-o2000, you want to adjust your vcore... in software... while your computer is running?
<fyrestrtr> TLE: maybe the new version already has the patch?
<rast4> is there anything on swat on the command you ops use for us?
<Inferus> Can anyone recommend me a Linux proxy tool that comes with a web-interface please
<fyrestrtr> rast4: /msg ubotu swat (you can play with the bot in a query window)
<madmax> damn it... where do i send a suggestion? software properties is one of the worst proggies i've ever seen
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: squid
<rast4> ah nifty
<rast4> ty
<fyrestrtr> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<madmax> it's not a bug, thank you
<fyrestrtr> madmax: :) ^^^^^
<fyrestrtr> its the same place.
<Inferus> fyrestrtr I have squid now, where do i get to the web interface please
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: webmin has a module for squid.
<Inferus> oooh
<fyrestrtr> but I think webmin is a 'no-no' in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> but you can be wewy wewy qwiet and use it ;)
<Madpilot> madmax, file it as a bug, change the classification to "Wishlist"
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: any issues with having both apache and apache2 installed?
<vicscandl> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* vicscandl frowns.
<madmax> thank you
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: *blink* yeah, unless you configure one to listen on anything other than 80
<mneptok> brl4n: yes, 6.06
<rast4> there is nothing regarding swat on the samba config page :(
<brl4n> mneptok:i'm just going to use iwconfig i guess.
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: more of just both being installed, not both running at the same time. ;)
<rast4> is it a different package altogether?
<TLE> fyrestrtr: Yes I think I've read that somewhere to, and I think I have figured out the syntaxbut I would like to be sure. so I just need to find somewhere where somebody has written "This is a patch/diff file, theis is what the different parts mean...." :: I know it doesn't, it's against the policy of the programmers, nothing illegeal or anything like that though, it just changes the way it works from what they decided is the best
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: I don't know about that, I have just always used apache2
<mneptok> brl4n: path of least resistance is network-manager-gnome. enable universe and multiverse, refresh repos, and grab it.
<brl4n> mneptok:it isn't there man
<fyrestrtr> TLE: man diff :) -- you can patch anything. Just try it on text files first.
<TLE> fyrestrtr: It's the window placement algorithm i metacity...
<Kimppa> Hello. I still haven't upgraded ubuntu, but I was thinkin of making a clean install today. I just remeber that the install has somehow managed to mess upp my partitions, in other words, formated the entiren HD and not only the selected partiton. Has anyone had similar problems with the new ubuntu installer?
<TLE> Yeah I checked the man file and it isn't what I was looking for, but I suppose your right, I could just mess a little around with on a textfile, and learn that way
<StreetSmart> can anyone tell me how to add icons to StarterBar in gdesklets ?
<fyrestrtr> Kimppa: no, but sounds like user error to be honest.
<Kimppa> fyrestrtr: sounds like that to me too :)
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: right click on it, and click configure.
<fyrestrtr> Kimppa: fwiw, I always use the alternate cd. More control.
<brl4n> mneptok:i practically have everything checked.  i search for manager- and nothing comes up so where coudl it be?
<mneptok> brl4n: http://www.birdhouse.org/~mnep/n-m-g.png
<Kimppa> fyrestrtr: oh, what's the difference?
<StreetSmart> fyrestrtr: theres nothing in there to add more icons
<mneptok> brl4n: search by name for network-manager
<fyrestrtr> Kimppa: well, it has more options, allows you to install only the basics, has no graphical interface (for problematic hardware), etc. etc. Its what used to be the install cd.
<fyrestrtr> StreetSmart: its somewhere.
<brl4n> mneptok:nothing appears when i search for that
<mneptok> brl4n: well, Works For Me(tm)
<mneptok> brl4n: see that screenshot
<brl4n> mneptok:you must have downloaded them then
<Awesome-o2000> DBO, more like measure - ill be doing a bit of screwing with pins and wires evidently
<DBO> Awesome-o2000, lmsensors can tell you
<Awesome-o2000> pentium-m chip only runs at 1.2 in a regular socket 478 mobo
<El_Che> any exiftol wizzards around?
<El_Che> exiftool -DateTimeOriginal+=7.5 test
<Awesome-o2000> DBO, nice, thx
<El_Che> Can't add ExifIFD:DateTimeOriginal (not a List type)
<El_Che> any clues?
<Madpilot> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<StreetSmart> anyone use starterbar for gdesklets here????
<mneptok> ooo! we're in the /topic!
<candyban> Hi guys
* mneptok beams brightly
<BluDragon> I am trying to mount a couple of NTFS partitions, but when I run mount -a i get the error "unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'" - how do I load fuse on boot? (assuming that is what I need to do)
<candyban> Is there a way to find out which devices are "seen" by alsa? Like some sort of lspci for alsa?
<brl4n> so my version just doesn't want to have it?
<brl4n> this isn't worth the hassle
<troozers_> does anyone know why ubuntu will freeze as soon as you try and power down?  started happening when I installed the nvidia drivers?
<mneptok> brl4n: enable. the. other. repositories.
<brl4n> mneptok:i have 'em all checked.
<brl4n> no internet access obviously
<rast4_> isn't swat suppose to be located in /etc/samba/swat?
<linux_user400354> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Inferus> Hey guys, how can I get the squid plugin for webmin plz, its not available on apt-get says no installation candidate found
<Inferus> :s
<Madpilot> brl4n, you've got no net access on your Ubuntu machine?
<candyban> Anyone knows anythng about alsa?
<brl4n> Madpilot:not yet.
<brl4n> been trying to get it to work for like 4 hours no
<mneptok> brl4n: well, that would explain why you can't find things in *network repositories*
<p_masho> how do I find the ip address of my Ubuntu - ip is asigned by dhpc
<brl4n> mneptok:i have CD disk Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary) checked.
<brl4n> and all dervis
<mneptok> brl4n: it's not on the CD.
<Inferus> if i have a .deb file, how do i go about installing it please?
<p_masho> oops dhcp... tia :-)
<brl4n> blah.  i have to have network access to get network packages.  catch-22......
<brl4n> ahh genius, genius
<mneptok> brl4n: the machine has no wired connection?
<linux_user400354> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> Inferus, double-click on it
<linux_user400354> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<brl4n> no.  my router is kinda far away
<Inferus> Weird
<Madpilot> Inferus, but first, check that whatever it is isn't in repos - far easier
<Inferus> If i go to install webmin-squid it says webmin isnt installed, yet im sat here looking at it :S
<linux_user400354> Inferus: dpkg -i filename.deb
<mneptok> brl4n: something tells me that you could get the PC to the router or the router to the PC in 4 hours ;)
<linux_user400354> anyone tried dsniff package in synaptic?
<Inferus> thx linux_user400354
<Inferus> doesnt work though for this file =[
<brl4n> mneptok:why would I do that.
* arr0w bom dia ppl
<linux_user400354> Inferus: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Dromen> fyrestrtr: u there?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<linux_user400354> Inferus: remember though you will probably need other dependency packages since you are not using apt-get or synaptic
<Dromen> i have vnc setup and working but its using the xfce desktop how do i change that ??
<fyrestrtr> Dromen: what do you want it to use?
<Dromen> to show fluxbox or gnome etc..
<belatucadros> k anyone in here know why my BattleField 2 tells me my CD key is invalid when I try to join a server despite having a lgit copy
<brl4n> seems odd that they couldn't just have it on the CD.
<linux_user400354> Inferus: you could try adding the package into synaptic with apt-cache and then installing it to get the dependency packages
<fyrestrtr> Dromen: do you have any of those installed on your machine?
* Dromen has never used xfce so its not much use atm :(
<Dromen> fyrestrtr: both have flux + gnome
<Dromen> + kde as well
<fyrestrtr> Dromen: just set gnome as the default session, and login, then restart vnc -- should work.
<Dromen> ok
<Dromen> shall try
<belatucadros> is cedega the cause for it saying the key is invalid?
<Dromen> i think gnome is default on both anyways
<linux_user400354> can wine run IE7?
<Dromen> im certain it is
<noobie0057> hello I would like to ask for some help partitioning a usb drive
<fyrestrtr> linux_user400354: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mneptok> linux_user400354: the better question is "why would anyone care?" ;)
<Madpilot> Dromen, Xubuntu uses XFCE, not Gnome
<belatucadros> kde is default on kubuntu gnome is default on ubunta and xfce is default on Xubuntu
<Dromen> Madpilot: one is ubuntu the other is mepis
<Dromen> i didnt even know xfce was installed on the other
<Madpilot> Dromen, ah, sorry, thought you were wondering about Xubuntu... my bad...
<linux_user400354> thanks fyrestrtr
<Dromen> nup
<Dromen> maybe its not xfce actually
<Dromen> dont look like any wm
<belatucadros> Xubuntu is decent it uses Xfce as default which is a light desktop environment so nice and fast
<NickGarvey> xubuntu is excellent
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: only error from apache2 is complaints about not having a FQDN and using 127.0.0.1
<belatucadros> I use Kubuntu but for what I use my computer for its more practical
<mneptok> Xubuntu is also not officially supported (yet?)
<Dromen> im actually not sure if this is working right :)
<NickGarvey> mneptok: it is
<mneptok> NickGarvey: it's not, i promise you.
<mneptok> NickGarvey: we develop and release it, but no support is available for it.
<belatucadros> I would think it is supported
<mneptok> Ubuntu and Kubuntu only. that may change.
<rast4_> does anyone have experience with SWAT? I've been reading the pages, but I can't even find the proper files. According to Synaptc, I installed it.
<Spydon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mneptok really doesn;t want to learn another DM
<Inferus> Anyone able to help me out here please: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<belatucadros> Im sure it will cause for some Xubuntu would be a good enviro especially if they put it on the server side being that its such a light enviro
<noobie0057> how can use cfdisk on a usb drive ?  I mean how can I find the path to the drive
<mneptok> Inferus: install libstc++-dev
<Selig5>   /join opera-users
<Dromen> inferus
<mneptok> Selig5: i think you want to be on OperaNet ;)
<Dromen> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Inferus> k
<Dromen> u need build essentials
<Selig5> thanks
<Dromen> not sure if that will work 100% if not search synaptic
<Inferus> thank you
<NickGarvey> mneptok: I thought it was because of "Today sees the release of Xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Long Term Support). "
<mneptok> Inferus: but the particular problem of not being able to create executables is due to not having C++ dev libs/headers
<Dromen> yes
<Inferus> checking for lber.h... no
<Dromen> http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1bu6.png
<Inferus> checking for ldap.h... no
<Inferus> configure: error: could not locate <ldap.h>
<Dromen> thats what it looks like
<belatucadros> well apt-get can't find build essentials
<Dromen> which sucks ass
<NickGarvey> belatucadros: drop the s,
<Inferus> how on earth do i find out what ldap.h is?!
<mneptok> NickGarvey: "LTS" refers to updates and fixes, not official Canonical support.
<Dromen> fyrestrtr:  any ideas?
<NickGarvey> belatucadros: buildessential
<belatucadros> ah ic
<Inferus> build-essential it is
<Dromen> :)
<belatucadros> there we go
<NickGarvey> mneptok: ah, I understand
<Dromen> hope it works
<NickGarvey> Inferus: heh ja
<NickGarvey> Inferus: silly -
<Inferus> anyone tell me what ldap.h is please?
<mneptok> Inferus: ldap.h is an LDAP header
<Inferus> ok
<Dromen> :(
<mneptok> Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
<fyrestrtr> you probably need ldap dev package though, not build-essential
<freaky_> hola, is it possible to enable the gnome remote desktop thingy from the shell? can only access the machine remote through ssh... would have sworn it was on :/
<fyrestrtr> Dromen: sorry, no.
<Dromen> it looks messed up
<Inferus> im trying to install LDAP support for squid authentication
<belatucadros> I still can't figure how BF2 sees my cd key as invalid online :s
<freaky_> the user does automatically log on btw, so X is running under that user
<DigitalGheko> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<brl4n> mneptok:thanks for your help
<noobie0057> how can I partition a usb drive?
<freaky_> belatucadros: bf2 sucks (and i'm a fanatic player... the game is buggy as hell)
<NickGarvey> mneptok: Technical Support for Xubuntu 6.06 is available from a variety of sources: from the community, from *Canonical Ltd*, ...,mailing lists and IRC channels:
<Inferus> im trying to install LDAP support for squid authentication but I can't get it sorted :s
<NickGarvey> mneptok: I'm not disagreeing with you, I'm just very confused
<mneptok> NickGarvey: that's incorrect, and i'll fix it now.
<freaky_> belatucadros: i have a friend that had the same thing under windows, he had to reinstall it btw...
<NickGarvey> mneptok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuDapperReleaseNotes#head-020b827005e24488cfa5b1847b4e670603bea13d
<mneptok> NickGarvey: URL?
<mneptok> thanks
<belatucadros> it works fine on windows just not online with cedega
<freaky_> anyone on the gnome thingy?
<freaky_> belatucadros: like i said, my friend had the same under windows :) so perhaps it's not a cedega thingy
<belatucadros> yes but Ive never had probs with it on windows this is the first time Ive had a prob
<Spydon> i cant listen to any music can somebody help me?
<belatucadros> Spydon try sudo apt-get install xmms
<mneptok> Spydon: sudo apt-get install ears ? ;)
<Spydon> ok
<Spydon> hehe
<belatucadros> xmms has mp3 support automatically
<mneptok> Spydon: what app do you *want* to use?
<Spydon> but ogg doesnt work either
<mneptok> Spydon: Rhyhtmbox?
<belatucadros> if ogg don't work you got bigger probs lol
<mneptok> Spydon: check the mixer settings. do you get a sound at the login prompt? during GNOME start up?
<Spydon> nope no music works
<Inferus> im installing xubuntu ^_^
<Spydon> yes im getting sound at startup
<freaky_> Spydon: no music, or no sound at all
<Spydon> no music
<Spydon> sound works
<Inferus> mp3 playback is fudged?
<belatucadros> bah in the words of Linus Torvalds don't go near gnome use KDE lol
<mneptok> Spydon: then check the GNOME volume adjuster
<linux_user400354> Spydon: do you have 2 or more video cards?
<NickGarvey> Spydon: (phew), no sound would be a whole other ball game
<Inferus> lol belatucadros, he really say that?
<belatucadros> he recommends KDE as far as Ive heard lol
<Spydon> no i think i just have 1
<Inferus> weird
<Inferus> :)
<NickGarvey> Inferus: yeah he ddi
<mneptok> Inferus: Linus uses KDE because he likes the customizability. i use GNOME because i like the consistency and quality.
<Inferus> :>
<mneptok> NickGarvey: just checking with Mark to see if i can edit that page. nice catch. thanks.
<belatucadros> KDE has much better quality and the consistency is really no different
<NickGarvey> Inferus: http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6060826007.html
<NickGarvey> mneptok: yup
<belatucadros> I say that cause Ive used both and added xfce to the mix along the waay
<Spydon> is the GNOME volume adjuster the speaker in the right upper corner?
<linux_user400354> Dromen: how did you get your desktop to look like that? is it all just a theme? what all did you have to do?
<mneptok> Spydon: it is
<Spydon> is it is my sound i on full volume and not muted
<Dromen> look like what?
<linux_user400354> Dromen: different than ubuntu looks by default
<zanpakuto> hello, anyone with ibm ipssend or serveraid 7k experience?
<mneptok> Spydon: what are you using to play the .ogg file(s)?
<Dromen> ah yeh i changed most of it
<belatucadros> bah anything invloving mandriva is crap
<Spydon> idk ive tested alot of programs, nothing works
<linux_user400354> Dromen: you need to add some things in your ~.vnc/xstartup
<belatucadros> mandriva is decent for noobs but if you want to actually do stuff I find debian based distros are the best
<riaal> easyest burning software for ubuntu?
<freaky_> zanpakuto: nope, just an adaptec raid using I2O driver, runs great tho'
<Dromen> linux_user400354: such as ?
<linux_user400354> riaal: gnomebaker
<Dromen> linux_user400354:  http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrq5.png
<Dromen> is my desktop atm
<riaal> linux_user400354: thanks
<angelo> Ciao raga, ma per usare wine, quando inserisco il nome del progr devo inserire tutto il path?
<linux_user400354> riaal: if you are trying to create a music cd, you can use serpentine that comes with ubuntu in Applications>Music
<belatucadros> actually another thing I don't like about gnome is the dual bars in it... that annoys the hell out of me
<zanpakuto> freaky_, i see
<freaky_> words of wisdom on the desktop
<mjr> belatucadros, you can easily drag the necessary stuff to one bar and then delete the other one
<mneptok> s/wisdom/naivete/ ;)
<riaal> linux_user400354:  oh, think i need something like dvd decrypter
<freaky_> belatucadros: got a suse 10.1 install here, somehow they managed to make it 1 bar.... don't ask me how :P
<linux_user400354> Dromen: i can tell you changed it, but what did you do.
<belatucadros> yea but still its a pain that you don't get with kde on the bat
<Spydon> yeah thx teh gxine thingy works
<mneptok> linux_user400354: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Spydon> bye and thx
<belatucadros> yea I dislike suse to its way to restricted
<Dromen> changed background
<freaky_> belatucadros: problems are in the eye of the beholder :D
<belatucadros> true
<Dromen> changed icons, about it and changed colours
<freaky_> it's opensuse btw
<linux_user400354> riaal: gnomebaker might be able to do the same functions as dvd decrypter, but if not, you can check a program that automatrix installs. it says dvd rip when automatrix installs it, but im not sure of the name of the program.
<Dromen> i just added a new menu thingy too
<freaky_> zanpakuto: did you run into troubles, or haven't tried it yet?
<belatucadros> whatever open suse  suse all the same to me but like I said it falls into the same category as redhat 9 and mandriva/mandrake distros as being far to limited in what you can do on it
<riaal> linux_user400354: okey, thanks a lot
<linux_user400354> mneptok: besides moving your taskbar from the top to the bottom, was all you did just install a theme from gnome-look.org?
<Dromen> linux_user400354: what do i need to change in my xstartup
<freaky_> belatucadros: i don't care about the distro, i don't like it either, but it's one of those distro's supported by closed source apps (they usually only support 3-4) that's why i have it running so i can test some stuff quickly (i love vmware server :D)
<mneptok> linux_user400354: i think you mean Dromen
<belatucadros> yea where can you get themes for kubuntu anyway?
<zanpakuto> freaky_, I am pretty new with hardware RAID. sent a command ipssend synch 1 1 . Its not finished 'synching' , so I looked at the logs, and I saw those messages I mentione earlier. I was wondering if its normal :)
<Dromen> no
<linux_user400354> Dromen: besides moving your taskbar from the top to the bottom, was all you did just install a theme from gnome-look.org?
<mneptok> linux_user400354: but yes, with a theme for GNOME, metacity, and an icon set, things can look really different
<CBMz> Hey all
<Dromen> i changed other stuff
<Dromen> and used multiple themes
<linux_user400354> Dromen: why dont you use vino instead?
<freaky_> zanpakuto: didn't see those sorry. when RAID has just been setup, depending on the raid controller, it can take several hours before the disks are synced
<Dromen> no i dunno what that is?
<Dromen> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Inferus> this is peeing me off now
<belatucadros> I would love to see what kinds of themes I could get for kubuntu so long as they arent a pain to install lol
<Inferus> checking for lber.h... no
<Inferus> checking for ldap.h... no
<Inferus> configure: error: could not locate <ldap.h>
<Inferus> Can't find ldap.h and i dont know what I need?
<linux_user400354> Dromen: apt-cache search vino
<Dromen> what is it?
<linux_user400354> Dromen: apt-cache show vino
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: sudo apt-get install libdap2 libldap2-dev
<Dromen> hmm ok
<mneptok> Inferus: sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev
<zanpakuto> freaky_,  oh my bad. did not post the message here sorry! here it is (kernel log), "program ipssend not setting count and/or reply_len properly"
<Dromen> linux_user400354: is that easy to setup?
<linux_user400354> Dromen: is the computer that you are trying to vnc to running gnome?
<zanpakuto> freaky_,  kernel: sg_write: data in/out 4304/4304 bytes for SCSI command 0xd--guessing data in;
<Dromen> yes
<Mukunda> I've just tried to get Xgl going on my system and something has killed direct rendering, is this common, and how do I fix it?
<Dromen> both are
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: is there a way to set passive ftp in nautilus?
<fyrestrtr> Mukunda: this is normal with xgl.
<Inferus> yaaaaaaaay
<linux_user400354> Dromen: yes, it is much better, and you probably already have it installed without knowing
<Inferus> sorted thanks mneptok fyrestrtr
<noobie0057> I'm trying to use cfdisk to partition a usb drive,, how can I find the partition
<Dromen> linux_user400354: ok know a howto??
<riaal> Anyone knows if it is possible to write dvd immages whit K3B (like whit DVD-decrypter for win)?
<Dromen> linux_user400354: if ur interested in eye candy try that http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledjn7.jpg
<fyrestrtr> noobie0057: mount
<Mukunda> fyrestrtr: okay, think I can fix it. thanks.
<Inferus> guys what do i do after i've done ./configure please?
<freaky_> zanpakuto: never seen those... dunno how good the driver is either, usually they first get things running, management apps n such usually come later
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: iirc, it defaults to PASV
<freaky_> zanpakuto: seems to be just info tho'...
<noobie0057> fyrestrtr it is mounted
<noobie0057> I just don't know the location for the cfdisk command
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: I have a real problem with FTP -- dog slow with nautilus, very fast from the cli.
<mneptok> Inferus: ./configure -> make -> sudo make install
<zanpakuto> freaky_, Ok.
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: yeah, Nautilus' FTP implementation needs help. or fire.
<linux_user400354> Dromen: you don't need a howto. System>Prefs>Remote Desktop
<Dromen> oh ok
<Inferus> mneptok: i did that and got a big list of erros
<Dromen> nice
<Inferus> errors*
<Inferus> :S
<vicscandl> is apache started from somewhere other than /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<mneptok> Inferus: but did it compile and install?
<Inferus> ./configure went through fine
<gnomefreak> Inferus: now run make
<fyrestrtr> noobie0057: sudo updatedb && which cfdisk
<noobie0057> cfdisk /dev/sda or somewhere else ?
<Inferus> pam_ldap.c:3910: warning: passing argument 1 of _conv_sendmsg from incompatible pointer type
<Inferus> pam_ldap.c:3922: warning: passing argument 1 of _conv_sendmsg from incompatible pointer type
<Inferus> pam_ldap.c:3932: warning: passing argument 1 of _conv_sendmsg from incompatible pointer type
<Inferus> pam_ldap.c:3942: warning: passing argument 1 of _conv_sendmsg from incompatible pointer type
<Inferus> pam_ldap.c:3951: warning: passing argument 1 of _conv_sendmsg from incompatible pointer type
<Inferus> make: *** [pam_ldap.o]  Error 1
<Inferus> and more ^
<Dromen> linux_user400354: wow i already got it  =)
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: don't worry about those.
<gnomefreak> Inferus: dont paste in here
<Dromen> madness
<mneptok> Inferus: warnings are par for the course. most devs are lazy about removing them.
<Inferus> yea
<vicscandl> spamalamadingdong!
<zanpakuto> freaky_, am I right to assume that if the raid controller is installed and the two hard disk setup as raid 1 . When I installed ubuntu there, only 1 drive gets seen. Am I assumming right that the 'mirroring' aspect is already being done on the background?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: what are you trying to build anyway?
<Inferus> make: *** [pam_ldap.o]  Error 1
<Inferus> ^^
<riaal> what program can burn DVD immages as DVD-decrypter
<Inferus> that
<Inferus> pam_ldap
<Inferus> so i can use ldap authentication on my squid proxy
<fyrestrtr> riaal: do you mean dvd iso files? Or dvd movies?
<Dromen> linux_user400354: what command do i issue to connect to pc?
<ajmitch> Inferus: why are you trying to compile pam_ldap? is the package in universe not suitable?
<specht> huhu
<freaky_> zanpakuto: yes, the controller will show the RAID-1 as a single disk to the OS
<linux_user400354> vncviewer hostip
<CBMz> Hey all
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: sudo apt-get install libpam-ldap
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: *always* search first.
<Inferus> doh
<Inferus> thanks
<Inferus> :D
<freaky_> zanpakuto: true hardware raid always does that, it only shows what they call the logical disks to the os
<CBMz> Anyone knows the wine channel?
<Inferus> search on where fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<fyrestrtr> there ^^^
<Dromen> same thing
<Inferus> kk ty
<Inferus> im guessing
<Dromen> no desktop just blank thingy
<Inferus> ldap server host
<zanpakuto> freaky_, so does it mean mirroring will work without doing anything?
<Dromen> i try other way round
<Inferus> is my domain server
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: its where ldap is running.
<freaky_> zanpakuto: it should.. some bad hardware raid controllers (but have only seen this with IDE raid controllers) sometimes present both the IDE disks and the logical disk (the raid set) which is crappy. never seen it with real raid controllers tho (scsi ones)
<Inferus> well fyrestrtr its not ldap, its microsoft network :)
<Dromen> linux_user400354: it worked =)
<linux_user400354> Dromen: good
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: wait, you want to get squid to authenticate against active directory?
<freaky_> zanpakuto: what's your disk? /dev/sda? do a 'dmesg | grep sda' and see what name/brand/etc the disk has
<mneptok> "Microsoft" and "network" are two words that should never be brought within 3 light years of one another.
<fyrestrtr> freaky_: lshw works better for that :)
<Dromen> linux_user400354: how do i set it not ask for permission each time?
<freaky_> mneptok: heh, why? they just stole the bsd ip stack :D
<linux_user400354> Dromen: can you tell me how you got that eye candy in the last picture and what theme you are using to make your computer look like os-x
<freaky_> fyrestrtr: hmm dunno that one yet :) usually just browse /proc :D
<Dromen> i will one sec
<linux_user400354> Dromen: /usr/bin/vino-preferences
<freaky_> fyrestrtr: is that installed by default/
<mneptok> freaky_: that's like saying "this is a good car, beacuse they stole the cigarette lighter from a Bugatti!"
<fyrestrtr> I don't think they 'stole' it, wasn't it released?
<freaky_> mneptok: hehe sort of, but atleast the cigaret lighter is a good one :P
<noobie0057> fyrestrtr: your command returned /sbin/cfdisk  ?? I don't understand I want to know what command to supply cfdisk to create a 2 partition usb drive
<fyrestrtr> bugatti's don't come with cigarette lighters :P
<freaky_> fyrestrtr: yea yea it's licensed and they mention it :D
<mneptok> freaky_: little consolation when you get into an accident and learn the bumpers are origami.
<fyrestrtr> noobie0057: you need to read the manual for it.
<gudalo> hi all
<fyrestrtr> freaky_: there are plenty of things about Windows to complain about, lets not start making them up though.
<freaky_> mneptok: the software ain't always that bad... it's just the company and it's morality
<freaky_> fyrestrtr: linux has it's disadvantages as well, use what you need, when you need it
<mneptok> there you go using words like "Microsoft" and "morality" together again
<fyrestrtr> yeah, and right now, I need a drink -- so brb
<freaky_> mneptok: hehe :)
<njan> mneptok, now now, be nice :)
<mneptok> njan: see Bug #1
<mneptok> ;)
<zanpakuto> freaky_, yep its /dev/sda.
<Ng> discussions about morality are definitely off-topic for this channel
<freaky_> mneptok: link? :P
<njan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<freaky_> zanpakuto: what does the 'dmesg | grep sda' tell you? or lshw, still compiling it myself (on gentoo, run ubuntu on my vmware server as the host os)
<njan> and there's no mention of morality in it.. bug no. 1 only explicitly refers to marketshare and productivity. It cites free software as a good replacement, but it doesn't make any value judgements as to whether that's better or more desirable other than by means of the added productivity it provides.
<mneptok> freaky_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<freeze_> I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 on an old box we use for administrative tasks. installation went fine, only resolution was stuck at 640x480. This was solved by editing xorg.conf (added HorizRefresh and VertSync in monitor section). Resolution is fine now but I can't lock my screen either by using the standard logoff dialog nor by using the lock screen button i added to the gimp bar
<njan> It says non-free software is "restricting access to IT to a small part of the world's population and limiting the ability of software developers to reach their full potential, globally."
<freeze_> any ideas?
<Ng> freeze_: check gnome-screensaver is running
<freaky_> haha nice
<njan> Which doesn't either espouse anything morally, or justify bashing of any software vendor in particular ;)
<Inferus> lets be honest
<Inferus> ms arent gonna turn around and say linux is good now are they
<Inferus> make no business sense to
<Inferus> :)
<freeze_> Ng: doesn't seem to be, why not? ;)
<mneptok> njan: i think it quite pointedly bashes Microsoft. you don;t see Apple mentioned there, depsite their proprietary software.
<Ng> freeze_: possibly it died or something. hit alt-f2 and run it from there
<Ng> Inferus: mneptok njan: could you continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Inferus> My companies IT strategy is to use as much open source software as possible :)
<freeze_> Ng: Excellent, that solved it, thanks very much
<zanpakuto> freaky_, servers been up for a while so dmesg |grep sda returns nothing
<freeze_> Ng: hope it starts automatically at next boot up
<Ng> freeze_: it ought to be saved in your session next time you log out
<Ng> zanpakuto: grep sda /var/log/dmesg
<freaky_> zanpakuto: the lshw looks very nice :) a long output
<fyrestrtr> mneptok: apple is just bsd with a shiny wrapper.
<mneptok> fyrestrtr: not really. they don;t use a BSD kernel.
<rambo3> apple is a company
<Ng> apple is off-topic, please discuss it elsewhere ;p
<freeze_> another thing: after the fresh install i did an update, updating 165 packages, the updater stopped at capplets-data (or something similar) and seemed to be stuck. the process scrollkeeper was running at 100PU, i killed it manually and everything went on from there, the updater skipping the packages that relied on that one. after all were complete the updater tried the respective packages again and all looked good the second time. it showed an error for the 
<freeze_> as that error for the first try or did something go wrong?
<rambo3> tryed -f flag with install
<riaal> how to unpack rar files? =P
<Ng> freeze_: scrollkeeper can take a while to rebuild things. how long did you wait before killing it?
<Thunderpants> riaal, unrar
<Ng> riaal: install rar or unrar from multiverse
<zanpakuto> Ng, freaky_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20649
<Ng> riaal: you should then be able to use the regular archive manager
<freeze_> Ng: I waited about 7 Minutes...then I got nervous
<Ng> freeze_: hmm, that does seem unusually long. perhaps it got itself confused and hung
* mneptok sees "ReiserFS" and hides under his desk
<fyrestrtr> what does scrollkeeper do anyway?
<freeze_> Ng: the capplets package installed very quickly on the second try...perhaps scrollkeeper didn't try again?
<freeze_> Ng: So should I just hope everything is fine?
<Ng> freeze_: it may have skipped over it, or managed to work the second time
<shaantanu> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<compengi> what's the newest kernel?
<Ng> fyrestrtr: it indexes various bits of gnome documentation afaik
<Ng> compengi: in dapper, 2.6.15-26
<freeze_> Ng: So the second time, after all updates are complete, does completely try the packages again right?
<shaantanu> hey can somebody tell me how much disk space do i need to have if i plan to go for vmwar
<shaantanu> e
<compengi> Ng ty :)
<freeze_> Ng: Otherwise it should still show in available updates?
<riaal> Ng: thanks a lot
<Ng> freeze_: if apt/updatemanager says you are up-to-date, you are. The only thing you might be missing would be some of the gnome documentation, but I'm not sure that's worth worrying about ;)
<fyrestrtr> shaantanu: enough for ubuntu + your guest os + vmware binaries.  You should be more worried about ram.
<freeze_> Ng: Thanks. you have been extremely helpful :)
<lassegs> does anyone know if the Creative Zen Vision:M runs with ubuntu?
<freeze_> Oh another thing: I remember when installing Ubuntu the last time about a year ago that it made sense to add more repositories (Multiverse?) is there a guide how and where to do that?
<linux_user400354> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ng> freeze_: yep
<Ng> !repos > freeze_
<zyclop> greetings, fellow users
<freeze_> great. thanks
<twisted> ey, I got a question, booting ubuntu takes _ages_, I got a SCSI hdd, but... it seems to take forever (approx 20-30sec) to "Mount root"
<twisted> how can I check what the hell it is tryin to do, and how I can make it stop doing it so it just... speeds up?
<Inferus> guys, when i do a find "something" it takes 0 time at all, and never returns results, am i missing something plaese?
<Inferus> please*
<twisted> Inferus: find . -name "bla"
<twisted> Inferus: u mean that?
<Inferus> yea
<tomasz> hi - I'm having serious problems with debugging a simple C code -> quite random exceptions from _mcleanup () function in libc.so.6 occure quite ofthen. it wasn't the case for the previous version of Ubuntu. did anybody complain about similar issues ? thanks
<Thunderpants> does vmware player allow me to install windows or do i need vmware workstation for that?
<Inferus> thx
<rambo3> i like locate more
<twisted> Inferus: in that case it will only find "bla" and not "blabla"
<Inferus> ok
<twisted> Inferus: so use: find . -name "bla*" afaik
<twisted> rambo3: locate is ok, but annoying cause it gotta be updated... rlocate is kewl, but very cpu expensive and still very unstable...
<freaky_> how safe is that lshw tool? it appears to hang...
<twisted> Thunderpants: you can
<Thunderpants> thx twisted
<freaky_> can't kill it either
<twisted> Thunderpants: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/10/26/vmware-player-windows-xp.html
<daurn|laptop> hi all
<twisted> Thunderpants: but then again, why not use VMWare Server? it's free like the player...
<shaantan1> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<daurn|laptop> i just burnt an ubuntu cd
<Inferus> thanks twisted
<daurn|laptop> booted it
<daurn|laptop> and i get to the boot menu
<daurn|laptop> but, when i choose an option
<daurn|laptop> it says error
<daurn|laptop> and MUST reboot
<Thunderpants> thx twisted i'll have a read up
<twisted> Thunderpants: np
<Inferus> daurn|laptop are you trying to run it on your laptop ?
<daurn|laptop> no
<daurn|laptop> lol
<Inferus> oh
<daurn|laptop> deskto
<shaantan1> i m plaing to go for vmware how much space shud i have on my disk ??
<freeze_> Ng: oh my i think i really managed to delete my source source now
<freaky_> shaantan1: uh how would we know?
<Inferus> by the way, does anyone know how I can get ubuntu to install, and run at a 16:10 resolution please?
<zyclop> I'm having some problems with my network: ping works in one direction but not in the other
<daurn|laptop> so, what do i do?
<twisted> shaantan1: well, depends on the os
<riaal> I just installed "unrar -free" but i can't find the program?
<shaantan1> ubuntu and windows
<freaky_> shaantan1: in vmware you're going to run virtual machines, that will be your biggest concern determining diskspace, since i can't determine how much diskspace you want to assign to the guests, only you can decide
<shaantan1> but to download and install .. how much space is needed
<jneves> Has anyone seen something like this: [4294691.150000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.1[B] : no GSI - using IRQ 11
<jneves> [4294696.309000]   [<c013e7fc>]  __do_IRQ+0xbc/0xe0
<jneves> [4294696.309000]   [<c010597a>]  do_IRQ+0x1a/0x30
<jneves> [4294696.309000]  Disabling IRQ #11
<shaantan1> I just have 1 ext3 partition with 1.2 GB left on iit
<jneves> it's an adaptec controller
<daurn|laptop> OHHH
<daurn|laptop> the download is corrupt
<daurn|laptop> damn
<riaal> how hard can it be to unrar some files? =S
<shaantan1> laptop : way to go
<daurn|laptop> how can i repair without totally redownloading?
<mneptok> riaal: not hard if you install unrar
<riaal> mneptok: I did, the "free one", now what?
<jneves> riaal: without a definition of the format? you'll need the proprietary program that's in multiverse
<mneptok> now unrar the file
<freaky_> shaantan1: workstation, server, esx... etc... 150-200 mb should be enough to install server i think
<daurn|laptop> that was a great use of 2 blank cds
<riaal> jneves: ??
<jneves> riaal: unrar-free -x file.rar
<shaantan1> whats the total download size .. any idea ??
<freaky_> riaal: rar offers linux binaries
<shaantan1> freaky_:
<jneves> riaal: it might not work - you'll notice
<daurn|laptop> how can i repair without totally redownloading?
<twisted> bbl
<freeze_> I think i accidentally deleted my Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (source) channel...is there a way to get it back?
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<andres> Does anybody knows the reason why ubuntu doesnt use a new enough apt to support diffs for the Packages and Sources list?
<andres> This saves quite much bandwith/time
<riaal> jneves: I got "failed" ye, what did i do wrong? is the "fee" one the wrong version?
<zcat[1] > would save even more time if every new version of OOo could be diffs instead of a 120M download :)
<jneves> riaal: the free version doesn't support all versions of rar
<jneves> riaal: you need the non-free version in multiverse
<andres> zcat[1] , thats also planned afaik.
<riaal> jneves: multiverse? hold on a sec
<andres> zcat[1] , but the diffindex thingie is in debian testing for some time i think.
<riaal> jneves: what address? =S
<jneves> riaal: it's a repository
<fyrestrtr> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<riaal> jneves: whats that? =S
<wthww>  i finally figured out why my comp wouldnt boot ubuntu
<freeze_> is there a way to get the repositories back to standard values? i cant get my sources repository back through th UI it seems
<wthww> ram.
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > freeze_
<riaal> jneves: oh, so "not free" is free? :D
<jneves> free as in beer, not free as in freedom
<fyrestrtr> it has to do with source, not price.
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, should i install winrar via wine ?
<yeager> ircmonkeyx: why?
<fyrestrtr> why do you want winrar? You can use unrar from repos
<fyrestrtr> !rar > IRCMonkeyX
<IRCMonkeyX> ok thanx, let me download unrar
<Inferus> i do not understand linux =[
<arooni> when i grep thru a directory, is it possible to tell it not to search thru svn stuff?
<arooni> and just regular files?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: define 'svn stuff'
<romanov> Hi all! Is anyone try read hotmail emails with Kmail and gotmail... Last ninght I try anything but not work me, any ideas is more than wellcome...
<arooni> fyrestrtr: anything inside a .svn subversion file
<Flannel> arooni: svn stuff are just regular files ;)
<arooni> i belive they are hidden
<arooni> Flannel: well i would like not to search them if possible
<Inferus> bloody stupid thing =[ webmin cant connect to my ldap server, well active directory anyway
<Inferus> anyone have any ideas?
<arooni> as its just duplicate results
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: i downloadad unrar, but i still cant open the package that is at my desktop which is a rar file made in xp ?
<daurn|laptop> any1?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: find -t f -exec 'grep foo {}\;' ?? something like that, my syntax is probably off.
<daurn|laptop> how can i fix a broken ubuntu iso download?
<fyrestrtr> daurn|laptop: redownload it.
<daurn|laptop> don't have the bandwidth
<fyrestrtr> daurn|laptop: order a cd from ship-it
<geoffDeGeoffGeof> what would cause a weird flash on my screen when i open firefox or my home folder?
<daurn|laptop> takes too long
<Flannel> arooni: you'll just have to modify your regexp to exclude .svn directories
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: you need samba
<fyrestrtr> daurn|laptop: wait
<Inferus> fyrestrtr i have samba
<daurn|laptop> ah
<daurn|laptop> a torrent can fix it
<daurn|laptop> yay
<arooni> Flannel: im just a little unsure of how to do that
<fyrestrtr> you have a partially downloaded .iso image file?
<daurn|laptop> yes
<fyrestrtr> daurn|laptop: and you can't 'resume' it? Why did you say its 'broken'?
<IRCMonkeyX> friends,  i downloaded unrar, but i still cant open the package that is at my desktop which is a rar file made in xp ?
<daurn|laptop> i dled with http
<romanov> Kmail with gotmail not read my mails from hotmail, any idea to fix it ! I use kde 3.5.4 and kmail is 1.9.5 ...
<daurn|laptop> i just got the torrent
<daurn|laptop> and it will fix the broken http download
<daurn|laptop>  - i hope
<IRCMonkeyX> can anyone give a hint ?
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: install unrar-nonfree
<timmy_> Hey, I had to install the ubuntu dapper server version because both text and graphical installs suck, and I cant get X to work, I did a sudo apt-get install gdm and its dependencies were satisfied but X still wont work, I get a bunch of bull when I start my comp and do startx. Help?
<timmy_> Im runnin irssi now
<riaal> what program to burn a DVD image? (like dvd decrypter for win)
<fyrestrtr> timmy_: wow, that has got to be the most PRECISE TECHNICAL description of a problem I have ever read ... </sarcasm>
<timmy_> ...
<Dromen_> is there anyway to have your kde desktop icons and your gnome desktop icons seperate
<fyrestrtr> riaal: right click on the image file, write to disc
<Dromen_> as in when i boot kde, i get my gnome icons on my desktop but id rather have a different set?
<riaal> fyrestrtr: ???
<fyrestrtr> riaal: that's how you write iso image files.
<fyrestrtr> riaal: or you can use k3b, but its just easier to right click on the iso file, and choose write to disc
<timmy_> so, can nobody help, or should I post my problem at the ubuntu forums?
<riaal> fyrestrtr: Don't have the burner in the coumuter, what do I need to install 2 do that? ok I will try to install k3b, thanks
<fyrestrtr> timmy_: you haven't really told us anything.
<timmy_> Alright, fuck it
<fyrestrtr> riaal: you don't have a dvd burner?
<Inferus> fyrestrtr am i supposed to bind my server to the windows domain
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: you need samba to have your pc part of the ad domain.
<riaal> fyrestrtr: not right now, swaping it from my other comp as soon as i know it is possible to brun img's, like now =) thanks
<Inferus> it is, as far as i know
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: install samba, and then configure it to join the domain. Its a bit of a hassle, but it does work.
<Inferus> how do i join it to the domain
<Inferus> it is viewable in windows if i go to "my network places" its listed in there
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: thanx, i did it
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: read http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Adding_a_Samba_Server_into_an_existing_AD_Domain
<Inferus> k ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> arooni: something like this: grep -H [rest of normal grep]  | grep (?!\.svn/)  that.. *should* return all lines of the original grep, without .svn/ in them, of course, I just put that together, it may not ;)  If you wanted to further narrow that down (so you wouldnt un-match lines with .svn/ in the text) you could add some anchors, and some wildcards, to match only before the colon
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@host242-139.pool8255.interbusiness.it *!*@host41-174.pool8251.interbusiness.it]  by Madpilot
<arooni> ah nifty
<arooni> thanks Flannel !
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.69.128.178]  by Madpilot
<Flannel> arooni: I have no idea if that's the most efficient way, but... in theory that works
<Inferus> fyrestrtr this is far too much effort :/
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> hello
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> what programs i need to program c/c++
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@213.176.7.11 *!*@222-154-177-66.jetstream.xtra.co.nz airz???!*@* *!*@222.35.58.201]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@208.42.215* *!*macktruc*@* airzer*!*@* *!*@c210-49-205-87.sunsh2.vic.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flannel> arooni: oh, you'll ahve to add an option to specify that it's a regexp, on the second grep
<Orasis1> [36C] m4sterm1nd: Well you simply need a text editor, and a compiler..
<Orasis1> You can use anything to code in C/C++, to compile it you will need a compiler like GCC etc
<Jowi> [36C] m4sterm1nd: read that link that ubotu spat out. that will give you the basic tools to compile
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> i wanne start programming c:) :P
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> or do u think i can better try someting els?
<Flannel> arooni: er, a perl regexp even, since basic and extended don't include lookaheads.
<Orasis1> [36C] m4sterm1nd: How much experience do you have in coding?
<Orasis1> If you are just starting, why not try something easier to get your feet wet.. such as Python or TCL/TK.
<Orasis1> If you want to *start* coding, you are looking for the wrong thing, you are looking for programs when you should be seeking books and knowledge...
<mneptok> or Ruby
<ompaul> Madpilot, no :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b airzer*!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*macktruc*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ompaul, fair enough ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-154-177-66.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> :)
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> lol i can php:P
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> just wanne try to make simpel programs:)
<gnomefreak> airzer came back?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> but his ban is staying
<Inferus> What is a kerberos server in my realm :s
<Inferus> 127.0.0.1
<Inferus> ?
<gnomefreak> good :)
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: I think you need the assistance of someone else with this, if you are asking questions like that ;)
<zyclop> my network interface doesn't respond to ping, the echo request packet however reaches its destination. What is wrong?
<linux_user400354> i was thinking for a good laugh. i could move the firefox somewhere else and then put a script in its place thats name is firefox so it would run instead of firefox. the script would start firefox and sleep for about 10 seconds, then killall firefox.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey i downloaded a rar file 189mb, when i extract it the folder is empty...? I already did sudo apt-get install unrar and it successfully installed any ideas to what the problem might be?
<Inferus> ffs] 
<Inferus> why is this so friggin difficult to install a proxy with ldap authentication
<Inferus> i've been doing it now for 2 and a half hours, its rediculous.
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: if your proxy and your ldap are both on linux machines, then its easy. Now, if you are trying to authenticate against AD from a linux machine, then its complicated.
<Inferus> Its a microsoft network
<Inferus> i just have this linux server, a Xeon 2.8
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: does it have a domain controller?
<Inferus> yes
<Inferus> two
<Inferus> 89.0.4.4 and 90.0.4.4
<linux_user400354> Paddy_EIRE: maybe the archive is owned by root or you dont have permissions to read and execute it
<fyrestrtr> and the users you are trying to authenticate, are they in the active directory?
<Inferus> yes
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: then you need to first join the server to the AD domain (using samba).
<Paddy_EIRE> <linux_user400354> funny thing is I downloaded this file before and it worked wonderfully now it doesnt
<Inferus> i think i already have fyrestrtr
<Inferus> how can i check?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: logon to your DC and see if the computer shows up in your AD listing.
<zyclop> help, my NIC doesn't respond to ping
<linux_user400354> Paddy_EIRE: maybe its corrupt. in that case, you should download it again.
<Inferus> well
<fyrestrtr> zyclop: does it work otherwise?
<Inferus> i created the user months ago fyrestrtr
<Inferus> and the computer name
<Inferus> should i try deleting it and letting the server force AD to create it/
<dafart> hi there
<Paddy_EIRE> <linux_user400354> used bittorrent and it worked continually
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: that doesn't mean anything. You can create a computer account on the PDC, but you need to join a PC to the PDC before it becomes part of the AD.
<dafart> is there still a bug in ubuntu using openoffice with cups?
<zyclop> fyrestrtr: yes, it even gets the echo request packets but doesnt respond
<Inferus> well how do i check
<Inferus> ?
<fyrestrtr> rofl -- that line reminds me of Good Morning Vietname.
<JdGordon> has anyone got ati dualhead working without using MergedFB? or alternativly, has anyone got sdl working with MergedFB doing the dualhead?
<TLE_02> fyrestrtr: Hey, I figured it out. And I got the patch changed so that it matches the current version of the sourcecode, I applied it and generated the new .deb's and it works like a charm. Very groovy man. I was wondering, would the .deb's I generated could be used on other peoples Ubuntu as weel ?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: if your computer is part of the domain, then it will show up in your active directory, you will be able to browse it from other pcs in the same domain.
<Inferus> well
<Inferus> i can see it there yes
<Inferus> but when i click on it, it asks for a username and password, and i have no idea what they are
<fyrestrtr> TLE_02: they should, assuming all the deps are there.
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: it shows up where? under 'my workgroup computers'?
<Inferus> yea
<Inferus> then when i double click on it, its asking for a username and password
<TLE_02> fyrestrtr: but if I build it from a official metacity(Ubuntu) package, then doesn't it still contain the info on dependencies, so they can be installed automatically ?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: forget that, go to the PDC, browse the Computers, does your linux machine show up?
<Inferus> well, it was listed, but i think it was manually inputted fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> TLE_02: I believe so, but I am not an expert in that to be honest. Here is what I do know. If the deb is part of the official repos, and you just patched it, it will still work.
<Inferus> i'll reboot samba and see if it recreates the computer in AD
<TLE_02> fyrestrtr: Ok thanks a lot
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: type net ads info on the ubuntu box.
<Inferus> i'll /q you the result fyrestrtr
<zanpakuto> anyone tried xen (the one in edgy) here? I was wondering if that same kernel should be to used for booting domU s?
<Inferus> that ok?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: unless you typed a command -- something like net ads join -U Administrator at the ubuntu machine, its not part of the domain.
<Inferus> fyrestrtr? i'll /q you the result, ok?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: it doesn't automatically add itself.
<fyrestrtr> pastebin it please, in case someone else also wants to contribute.
<Inferus> ok
<Inferus> fyrestrtr
<Inferus> http://paste.lisp.org/display/24165
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: type wbinfo -u at the ubuntu box, do you get a list of users from AD?
<Inferus> wbinfo command not found
<Inferus> =[
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: hrmm, do you have smbldap-tools package installed?
<Inferus> dont know
<Inferus> i dont have the winbind tools though
<Inferus> administrator@itadvantage:/$ wbinfo -u
<Inferus> Error looking up domain users
<Inferus> fyrestrtr ^
<fyrestrtr> hrmm -- there is an issue then.
<fyrestrtr> net ads status
<Inferus> administrator@itadvantage:/$ sudo net ads status
<Inferus> root's password:
<Inferus> [2006/08/15 12:04:49, 0]  libads/kerberos.c:ads_kinit_password(164)
<Inferus>   kerberos_kinit_password root@FLETCHERSSOLICITORS.CO.UK failed: Improper format of Kerberos configuration file
<Inferus> [2006/08/15 12:04:49, 0]  utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup(191)
<Inferus>   ads_connect: Improper format of Kerberos configuration file
<musasabi> Is there a smaller install CD (only have 650mb blank CDs) ?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: oh geez - I hate kerberos.
<Inferus> i only just installed it
<Inferus> i have webmin if that helps
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: why don't you just read that gentoo wiki entry? It explains it better than my memory of doing this from 3 years back.
<Inferus> lol
<Inferus> i dont understand it
<Inferus> =[
<fyrestrtr> what part?
<Inferus> all of it
<Inferus> theres so much writing, and i dont even need most of it
<fyrestrtr> I'd say you need all of it.
<fyrestrtr> are you like -- afraid of words?
<Inferus> i get bored easily :)
<wthww> hey guys-- i finally gots ubuntu worxing on my biostar motherboard-- it was the ram, lol
<fyrestrtr> lol then setting this up really isn't for you. Unless this gives you that tingle and excites you, hooking up samba to AD is not really something everyone does. If you have an intern that you want to torture, have him/her do it.
<wthww> lol fyrestrtr
<Inferus> no one in my company has the foggiest clue about linux
<Inferus> my boss installed ubuntu, thinking hes being clever
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: I do offer consulting services.........
<Inferus> and somehow didnt put sudo on
<Inferus> so you had to login as root
<Inferus> and then it was root, with null password
<Inferus> GREAT IDEA MATE
<Inferus> xD
<drummer87> hi, i'm trying to change gtk themes to one using the murrine engine (installed from a deb) but it ain't seem to be working..
<rambo3> Inferus your leet
<fyrestrtr> but seriously, configuring samba to work with AD is something that requires alot of reading what some may call dry material. It does work, but its not without its quirks (just like most things with samba). I did it at my previous workplace having the PDC on Win2003, and one BDC that was Samba, and another Samba file share service (also part of the AD). It took me the longest to configure the first one (almost 3 hours), but the second
<fyrestrtr> one was easy.
<jujimufu> hye
<jujimufu> can I edit my kernel in ubuntu?
<jujimufu> there is nothing inside /usr/src/ ...
<fyrestrtr> jujimufu: why do you think you need to?
<drummer87> all that happens is the icons change, but not any of the wigets
<drummer87> any help anyone?
<jujimufu> fyrestrtr: I need to enable a couple of modules to have DRI (3d acceleration) with my i810 intel card.
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: that gentoo wiki is very detailed (in fact, their wiki is one of the best community docs for linux). Read it, then -- read it again. Second time around, it will make more sense. Also helps if your current network admin (the guy who control the AD) is hanging around you to explain to you some of the terms.
<fyrestrtr> jujimufu: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<jujimufu> oh, ok thanks :)
<KenSentMe> I have a question about the Fridge rss-feed. Why do some posts show up three times in my rss reader Liferea?
<fyrestrtr> Inferus: if you get stuck, ask in #samba
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: bad feed?
<wthww> wow... la gmuch-- installing nero linux :P
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: i see that quite a lot, also with other feeds. Are they all bad feeds?
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: I'd have to look at the feed, but if they show up in another reader properly, then you know its the reader, not the feed.
<compengi> i have users that i give them access to my pc, but the thing is that i locked my home directory but all the other part of the HDD the root one is accessible, i want to lock it in such a way to make them access only there own home directory
<compengi> can anyone help
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: you're right. I'll check that
<fyrestrtr> compengi: if you assign them permissions properly, they can only access their home directory. They may be able to see what's in the other directories, but nothing more.
<drummer87> anyone?
<drummer87> :(
<drummer87> i'm getting bored of the human theme...
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: I hear compiz has some nice themes :)
<Hox> has somebody here made a internet connection via bluetooth -> phone (GPRS) -> internet?
<Sakunix> how do you run a start a program at cmdline such that it stays open even when you close the terminal
<drummer87> fyrestrtr: yes, i have that now, it's very nice, but the gtk theme is still plain human...
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: send it to the background by putting a & at the end of it. Like $hello &
<jrib> Sakunix: nohup program, or just use screen
<drummer87> the gtk theme's won't change :(
<Sakunix> how do you recall it?
<jrib> !screen > Sakunix
<Sakunix> I have got this machine up and running finally want to run a half-life dedicated server on it
<Sakunix> it has no keyboard and mouse plgued in
<Sakunix> or screen
<Sakunix> only ssh from thismachine
<Sakunix> its annoying server goes down when I close the terminal here
<jrib> Sakunix: screen is a program that lets you attach and detach sessions from terminals
<Sakunix> awesome
<Sakunix> sounds great
<Sakunix> apt-get?
<Jowi> drummer87: on some gtk themes you need something called an engine as well. make sure you install both the engine and the theme (if the theme need one)
<Jowi> drummer87: some engines are at art.gnome.org
<jrib> Sakunix: not sure if it is installed by default, but yeah it is in the repositories as 'screen'.  Basic usage for attaching and detaching:  to detach you can just close the terminal or hit ctrl-a d, to reattach just type 'screen -r'
<Sakunix> great thanks
<Jowi> drummer87: some engines are installable through synaptic as well (search for "engine")
<drummer87> Jowi: i have both engine and theme, but the gtk wigets won't change
<pluma> Okay, I'm running a fresh installation of Ubuntu 6.06 and everything works fine, except that the Intarwebs are slow as hell. Apparently the bit that slows browsing down so badly is the domain look-up, but running Look Up via the Network Tools works perfectly fine. Even lynx hangs in the Look Up phase for quite a while, though.
<Jowi> drummer87: where did you install the theme to?
<pluma> The software updates had a download speed of ~125 KB/s so it can't be a general problem.
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: wait a second, let me put something together for you.
<drummer87> thanks, this is driving me nuts, i can't see what's wrong...
<compengi> i give users access to my pc, but they can access my files i locked my own home directory but they still can access files behind home dir, i want to make the users access only there own home dir, can anyone help
<linux_user400354> has anyone ever compiled a kernel for ubuntu?
<pluma> In fact, the look up is so slow that I get a time-out on Google. ANY Google.
<linux_user400354> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jujimufu> <pluma> are you running any firewalls?
<flo> hi, is there a way to convert flash video files to xvid or divx?
<jujimufu> pluma: that could interfer with the speed.
<jujimufu> flo: camtasia
<jujimufu> or flash MX
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?images=screenshotgw6.png
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgw6.png (typo in the first one)
<pluma> jujimufu: it's only the look-up, nothing else. And only via web browsers and the like (GAIM doesn't seem to be affected). However, I am behind a router and the network should be set up properly (static IP and everything).
<pluma> *static local IP, that is
<drummer87> one other thing, the gnome panel changes with the theme change, and that's about all
<freezey> i have a backup system running on windows... just a regular ROBOCOPY... when i direct it toward my slackware shared folder it cant find the file specified but when i direct it towards my ubuntu box on its shared folder it can find the folder and backs up with no errors... any reasons why?
<drummer87> fyrestrtr: that pic isn't loading
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: second link
<fyrestrtr> drummer87: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgw6.png
<jujimufu> pluma: so, you're saying only when you are trying to find pages from your browser, it is slow? Try pinging the pages that are slow to see if it's the browser or the connection.
<jujimufu> brb
<jujimufu> I have to restart X
<zool2005> my computer does not automatically check for updates even though I have selected this option. (or if it does it doesn't tell me)
<fyrestrtr> pluma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pluma> Ping works fine. Look-up works fine. Whois works fine. Traceroute works fine. Everything works fine. Except for browsers taking ages to "look up" domains.
<marioubuntu> hello
<_jumbo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153384&page=4 <-- can any body tell me if this bottom post will work, or do i need to update the kernals to work with JMicron?
<jujimufu> back
<pluma> jujimufu: Ping works fine. Look-up works fine. Whois works fine. Traceroute works fine. Everything works fine. Except for browsers taking ages to "look up" domains.
<fyrestrtr> pluma: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pluma> fyrestrtr: am reading
<drummer87> a-ha.. looks nice, but the problem is i can't get other themes to work for me like that.
<zool2005> gdmflexiserver is not working correctly on my machine....Where would I find error report?
<pluma> fyrestrtr: I just bought the motherboard and the Ethernet is OnBoard. It *should* support IPv6, just as the router *should* support it.
<Mangey> hello all
<Ahmed> hello
<Miek> hi
<pluma> It's a 64bit MoBo after all.
<Mangey> Can anyone tell me what and where to get patch for breezy to automount usb flash?
<dools> hi, i have the ubuntu live cd and i'm putting it into an ibook. it runs apparently correctly, but gets to a blinking underscore and stays there forever
<fyrestrtr> pluma: it has nothing to do with your router or your network card, in fact, the protocol doesn't work on that layer. The problem is, most DNS servers do not support ipv6, so when you try to query a domain in firefox, it will query using ipv6, then time out, then query using ipv4. That's why it takes time to "look up" domains.
<fyrestrtr> pluma: if you disable ipv6, this lag will go away.
<Gnutz> Anybody know how to get the installer CD to boot on a G3 iBook (O.F. 3)?
<pluma> fyrestrtr: Ah. The wiki made it sound like the hardware being outdated being the problem.
<dools> Gnutz: jinx :)
<pluma> fyrestrtr: So, basically, the DNS I'm trying to query doesn't support the protocol and that's why it times out?
<zool2005> Mangey, Breezy should mount it automatically anyway
<dools> Gnutz: what stage are you getting to? i'm trying the same thing now, it runs, but then hangs at a blank black cursor
<andres> since when does hardware has anything to do with the layers relevant for ipv6?
<J_P> hi all
<Mangey> no such luck
<agliv5> Greetings :)  I'm having problems installing and configuring samba... can anyone help?
<damned[office] > hi all. anybody got strange problem when evolution freezes when "reply" button is pressed?
<zool2005> Mangey, is it a standard USB thumbdrive you are trying to use?
<Baltazar^2> agliv5: explain :)
<ajt> What with?
<Mangey> it doesn't have /dev/sda<n> devices so I was wondering if the kernel needs to be rebuilt
<Gnutz> dools: I can't even bypass the hard drive.
<_jumbo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153384&page=4 <-- can any body tell me if this bottom post will work, or do i need to update the kernals to work with JMicron?
<Mangey> since I think the usb flash uses the scsi drivers
<dools> Gnutz: bypass the hard drive? which iso did you download?
<Mangey> zool: yep and it mounts fine on my FC3 machine
<fyrestrtr> pluma: technically, your the server is only listening on ipv4, not ipv6 addresess, but your analogy is correct.
<zool2005> Mangey, I presume you have a fully updated version?
<Baltazar^2> agliv5: did you install samba through apt-get install samba ?
<Ahmed> hello
<Baltazar^2> Ahmed: hi
<Gnutz> 6.0.6 powerpc desktop
<Mangey> well I downloaded all the latest patches last night in the hope of fixing the problem without searching
<dools> Gnutz: and what are you typing in to boot?
<passenger> i'm tring to install wine on my ubuntu dapper amd64. wine complains about that he doesn't find freetype libs but i already have them in /usr/lib32 ? What could be wrong ?
<compengi> i give users access to my pc, but they can access my files i locked my own home directory but they still can access files behind home dir, i want to make the users access only there own home dir, can anyone help
<Mangey> zool: I even have to manually mount the floppy drive on a mount point
<Gnutz> I was holding the "C" key, but that didn't work, so I tried "boot cd:0" in Open Firmware.  Still didn't work.
<pluma> fyrestrtr: Aye. Thanks for the troubleshooting. I'll reboot and see if that did it. ;)
<dools> Gnutz: so you mean it won't actually boot from the cd?
<Gnutz> dools: Exactly
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: I was using the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server and the install returned some errors, hang on I'll try and find out what it said...
<Mangey> zool: /dev/fd0 does not automount
<dools> Gnutz: hmm mine 'just works'
<Mangey> zool: I recall someone telling me about a patch for this problem
<dools> Gnutz: well... up to a point
<zool2005> Mangey, I just stuck my USB drive in the port and SDA appeared in DEV, it wasn't there before
<zool2005> Mangey, Is your fstab file correct?
<Gnutz> OS 9 keeps giving me an error about the disk not being formatted correctly, so I can't change the boot disk from the OS.
<dools> Gnutz: but i've deleted macos off it already because i tried to get netbsd running on it first
<Mangey> zool: yep it is
<Baltazar^2> agliv5: If you follow these steps from ubuntuguide it's shoud worked
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mangey> zool: so before putting ur thumb drive in u didn't have a /dev/sda1 file??
<zool2005> Mangey, no
<Gnutz> Hmmm...maybe I should try NetBSD.
<fiveiron> rofl
<zool2005> Mangey, I checked first then stuck it in, refreshed the page and I got SDA & SDA1!
<Baltazar^2> agliv5: Try dpkg-reconfigure samba or something like that
<fiveiron> yeah, bsd is a lot easier than linux... :-P
<Mangey> zool: I am wondering if my kernel has support for scsi but that doesn't explain the non-automount of floppy
<dools> Gnutz: just make sure you put ofwboot.xcf on an Apple_HFS partition prior to install
<_jumbo> does the latest kernal build suport jmicron?
<fiveiron> trust me, i'm running BSD machines and Ubuntu machines.... for ease of setup, Linux is better....
<Mangey> zool: how about from command window?
<fiveiron> BSD is a VERY nice OS tho
<Baltazar^2> agliv5: try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=171107
<Gnutz> Dunno.  Apple.com says there's a firmware update required to install OS X.  Maybe I need that for Linux, too.
<dools> Gnutz: the install doc for macppc is H000ge, but if you follow it, it should work. the mistake i made is that i didn't put the boot partition on the drive before i installed, and can't do it with pdisk afterwards
<Gnutz> Can't tell, because I'm using 9.0 and the patch is for 9.1
<dools> Gnutz: well if you're patient and good at reading then give netbsd a go
<Gnutz> I'd rather use Linux.  NetBSD is a pain in the ass.
<dang`r`us> hello there. Does the stock ubuntu kernel have traffic shaping capabilities? (htb)
<dools> fiveiron: yeah, i was blown away when i put my ubuntu cd and it just started booting, but now it's not working and there's nothing i can do
<zool2005> Mangey, unfortunately I have to go, my daughter needs changing! Sorry can't help more.
<Mangey> zool: no probs tq
<fyrestrtr> dang`r`us: do you know a way to check for that? I can check for you.
<fiveiron> dools, what do you mean its "not working"
<Mangey> Hello all does anyone else know of a patch to get USB flash to automount in breezy??
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: Than
<CBMz> Hello, how do i restart alsasound?
<fyrestrtr> Mangey: the patch is dapper :)
<dang`r`us> fyrestrtr, I unfortunately don't ... sitting in front of a ubuntu box myself, it's been years since I last touched htb
<dang`r`us> but it looks like it's there.
<fyrestrtr> dang`r`us: I seem to recall when setting up shorewall that it detected it, but this was also a while back.
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: That's apparently not working, got the error that it's not correctly installed, am going to try to de-and then reinstall
<dools> fiveiron: it get to the yaboot prompt. i've tried live, live video=ofonly, live-powerpc and live-powerpc video=ofonly and all of them appear to run correctly through the boot and configuration process, but then i just get a blinking cursor on a blank black screen
<SmartUnix> Hello
<SmartUnix> I have problem after upgrade to 6.06
<fiveiron> dools, are you trying to run the livecd installation?
<monteiro> my sound in ubuntu is very low, is any non-opensource driver for the  Intel Corporation 82801G ?
<Warbo> Does anyone know of a Theora DVD ripper, like thoggen, which supports subtitles? I know MPlayer/Mencoder does, but I don't think it can output Theora
<SmartUnix> the Screem editor can't save Arabic files , it's stop and show for me "Close" "Inform Developer"
<Mangey> fyrestrtr: so you are aware of the problem and know that this is the fix?
<dools> fiveiron: well, no i want to install it
* fyrestrtr wonders how did he get in the middle of this
<_jumbo> why when i mute the sound (using keyboard shortcut, or change it up top right) does sound continue to play?
<fyrestrtr> Mangey: what problem?
<compengi> is there any way i can know how much does a program takes processes?
<agliv5> Baltazar^2:  E:samba: Unterprocess pre-removal script error 102?
<Warbo> compengi: System>Admin>System Monitor?
<fiveiron> dools, i gotta run, but here is my advice:  download 5.10 and install it (it uses a non-graphical installation), then just upgrade to 6.06 from within ubuntu... trust me... its a lot easier
<fyrestrtr> _jumbo: yes.
<Mangey> fyrestrtr, thumb drives and floppy's not automounting
<compengi> Warbo i don't mean this
<dools> fiveiron: where can i get that file?
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: It's apparently not letting me deinstall...
<fyrestrtr> Mangey: I don't know of the problem in Breezy, I have only used Dapper on the desktop (Breezy on the server)
<CBMz> Hello
<CBMz> How do i configure my sound card?
<_jumbo> [12:55:03]  <fyrestrtr> _jumbo: yes. <-- ?
<fyrestrtr> yes it continues to play. If you mute, it doesn't stop the music.
<Mangey> fyrestrtr: I installed Version 5.10 from the live CD
<dools> where can i download 5.10 from?
<dools> the ubuntu site only has 6.06
<Warbo> !sound > CBMz
<compengi> Warbo you know that you can limit number of processes per user, i want to know how much processes does logging to pc takes and how much a specific program takes processes so i can limit it
<_jumbo> fyrestrtr:  i mean i can still here it playing, as in althought it shows to be muted, its not actually muted
<_jumbo> (my bad :P)
<_jumbo> also *hear
<Warbo> compengi: Well you could look at "ps ax" to see all of the running processes as soon as you log in, then see what happens when you start each program you want to use. I have never looked into such a thing though
<Sikon> can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on an Asus laptop?
<Sikon> I can't figure out how to boot from the CDE
<dools> all i can find is the bloody list of release parties, i want the iso
<Sikon> CD
<Mangey> compengi: typically one process per application but a process can use a lot of CPU if it has a problem
<compengi> Mangey have you ever used psybnc?
<Mangey> no
<Mangey> hang on let me check it out
<CBMz> How do i configure my sound card to use ALSA?
<fyrestrtr> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Mangey> a game??
<_jumbo> can amarok play mp3s ?
<CBMz> i have no option called multimedia system selector.
<GNAM> yes jumbo
<compengi> Mangey are you talking to me?
<GNAM> with some stuff
<Mangey> compengi: yep sorry
<_jumbo> i can play mp3s in 'movie player' but it skips to thenext track in amarok?
<_jumbo> whats wrong?
<Mangey> if you want to run some commands from bash you can see all the process info
<compengi> Mangey psybnc is a program which you upload it to a shell
<compengi> and use it in irc
<Mangey> compengi: to do what?
<compengi> Mangey to make you nick be always up
<_jumbo> xmms and rhytm box can play mp3's but amarok doesnt seem able to?
<Mangey> compengi: do you mean NIC?
<_jumbo> any body help me out to what ive done / what needs to be done to fix it?
<CBMz> fyrestrtr: i have no option called Multimedia System Selector
<compengi> no
<compengi> mirc
<Mangey> compengi: compengi: oh I see
<compengi> Mangey psyBNC. This program is useful for people who cannot be on irc all the time. Its used to keep a connection to irc and your irc client.
<cyphase> who's gonna be at linuxworld this morning?
<Mangey> compengi: I see. So you want to see how many processes it uses or how much cpu the process is using?
<compengi> yes
<compengi> :)
<Mangey> compengi: which one?
<compengi> processes
<Mangey> compengi: I assume you are familiar with shell commands and have root access?
<gnomefreak> cyphase: please keep offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<compengi> my pc is the root
<cyphase> blah
<cyphase> :)
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<Mangey> compengi: so you are running ubuntu and have logged in as the root user?
<compengi> yes
<Mangey> compengi:  ru familiar with shell commands?
<agliv5> Baltazar^2: I'm not sure what I did, but it seems to be working now... ;)
<compengi> not much
<zanpakuto> anyone installed the xen kernel package from edgy?
<dmsantam> zanpakuto, nope. what is it?
<zoidberg> i have an old G3 powerbook 64 mb ram....330 mhz...dvd...anyways i put linux on it but i think i messed something up when trying to install an alternate XUBUNTU version...anyways can i boot a ubuntu iso from a flashdrive on this powerbook?
<zanpakuto> dmsantam, xen is similar to vmware.
<geoffDeGeoffGeof> why would there be a strange flash when i click on firefox icon or home folder?
<Mangey> compengi: well if ur game open a command window and run the command "top" this will show the top process automatically ordered according to most cpu usage
<zanpakuto> dmsantam, you can create lots of ubuntu virtual machines in one box :)
<dmsantam> zanpakuto, wow. i might check that out :)
<Mangey> compengi: of course this is not specific
<Sikon> and this is probably not the best place to ask this, but can I delete the RECOVERY partition on my ASUS laptop?
<Mangey> compengi: if you run "ps -ef|grep <your process name or part there of> it will list processes
<Mangey> compengi: if you get the PID number you can run the command again but grep on the PID
<compengi> Mangey i know where to limit number of processes per user, but don't know how much each program needs
<zoidberg> guys...can you boot a G3 Powerbook from an ubuntu iso image on a FLASHDRIVE????
<Mangey> compengi: this will list all process associations
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: no
<CBMz> My totem outputs a message about not being able to connect to sound server. what should i do?
<Mangey> compengi: you don't appear to understand how processes work in Linux (no insult intended)
<GoSu> I want to install Wine for Amd64 but i get this error when i attempt to download the Wine package, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Dodzey> Sikon: if you ever want to get your laptop back to factory default using the recovery cd, then No
<zoidberg> fyrestrtr, are you sure?
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: 120% :)
<Sikon> what if I DON'T want it back to factory default?
<Sikon> I don't even want Windows, as a matter of fact
<Dodzey> Sikon: is it in warranty?
<compengi> Mangey your right =/
<Sikon> apparently no longer
<Mangey> compengi: Only the programmer knows how many processes a programme will use.
<Dodzey> sikon: check your warranty, see how they would react if you didnt have windows installed
<jdahm> good morning
<Dodzey> sikon: ok, well aslong as your sure, then you can delete it, but i personally wouldnt unless i could get XP installer from somewhere else
<Sikon> well, I can
<Mangey> compengi: He may choose to multithread a single process or have multiple process using IPC (Inter-Process COmmunication)
<Dodzey> skion: if your ring your laptops manufacturer you could ask them for the full lot of CD's that includes data on the restore partition
<compengi> Mangey do you know any programer that can help?
<Dodzey> sikon: then you'll always have it just in case
<jdahm> I have a problem with my liveCD, I booted from it once and it worked pefectly (beautifully) but I ran out of batteries and had to reboot afer plugging it in, and now when I choose install/run ubuntu from the LiveCD menu, it hangs
<jdahm> anyone know how I can get it to boot again?
<Dodzey> hmm
<Dodzey> strange problem there
<Mangey> compengi: how about you contact the psyBNC support?
<Mangey> compengi: What is ur problem exactly?
<Dodzey> jdahm, this might be a long shot but have you tried booting it without your laptop plugged into mains?
<CBMz> Hello, i have no sound.
<CBMz> typing esd in the terminal gives:
<CBMz> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Dodzey> jdahm, that seems to be the only thing you have changed since it worked
<bilss_> hi
<compengi> Mangey i'm trying to adjust my shell accounts in a proffessional way
<jdahm> Dodzey, hmm potentially good idea :P, lemme try it
<Sikon> #ubuntu is the most populated Linux-related channel I've ever seen on Freenode
<stelki> mmmmmm ubuntu stickers :)!
<Sikon> #debian used to be more populated, but not anymore
<bilss_> wants the command line to give rrot privlages to uer admin?
<jdahm> Dodzey, also, do you know why there is a ' -- ' after the kernel parameters?
<bilss_> root
<Sikon> can I order an Ubuntu DVD somewhere? the site only has CD versions, the DVDs are only available for download
<jdahm> Dodzey, still doesnt work
<Mangey> compengi: so the accounts are defined in /etc/passwd. i.e. they are users on ur server?
<Dodzey> jdahm: so what were you doing when your computer powered down?
<stelki> Sikon, what would be special about a dvd version anyway?`its all on the cd version, no?
<compengi> Mangey and give everyone limited number of processes as they had requested
<Nilvio> how i do if i want burn dvd Cd ?
<Sikon> it has more packages
<jdahm> Dodzey, it just said critical battery! and then powered down for me Ubuntu halted the computer for me
<Sikon> including development packages
<Nilvio> i have VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS
<compengi> Mangey i'm still adjusting things up
<Dodzey> jdahm: were you installing it at the time? or just using the live cd?
<Nilvio> and in VIDEO_TS is vob files how i can burn it dvd ?
<Mangey> compengi: so are you worried about your users deliberately starting too many process instances?
<jdahm> Dodzey just using the LiveCD
<Juftus> CBMz: Used to have sound before?
<CBMz> Juftus: yes.
<Dodzey> jdahm: that is really odd, try the silly little things like taking the cd out and putting it back in etc
<compengi> Mangey yes because every process costs differently
<CBMz> Juftus: i had sound until i installed wine
<Juftus> CMBz, did you use any sound application prior to losing sound?
<PerlRonin> Hey, does anybody have a pointer how to install dapper from a usb stick?
<jdahm> Dodzey, alright, booting from the first HD
<Mangey> compengi: no. processes are given equal time by the scheduler.
<CBMz> Juftus: i used to listen to music yesterday, in totem
<compengi> Mangey i didn't get it
<Mangey> compengi: I think you may be worrying about things that you don't have to worry about
<CBMz> Juftus: Totem gives an error says "Could not connect to sound server" now.
<Dodzey> jdahm: theres no logical reason why a power down when using the live CD would stop it from booting next time
<Mangey> compengi: How many usrs are you talking about?
<jdahm> Dodzey, hmm I think I found the problem, let me try to explain
<compengi> Mangey as much as you want, depends on incoming users
<Sikon> it's really annoying when I ask for something and the first reply is "why would you want it?"
<jdahm> Dodzey, now when I boot it gets to Loading Linux Kernel 15% and then hangs, so maybe my mem is full (and I know my HD is FULL
<jdahm> Dodzey, is there a way to clear the mem?
<Dodzey> jdahm: when you reboot your memory is cleared
<Juftus> CBMz, I heard some apps cause errors. For example Skype has to be quit before some other apps can use sound. Dunno if there's any wine-related problems like that. Or totem.
<jdahm> Dodzey, well it definitely hangs at 18 percent, which is a little further than last time
<Dodzey> jdahm: and your hard drive being full will not matter UNTIL you decide that you wish to install it
<jdahm> Dodzey, I was going to fdisk it anyways
<Dodzey> jdahm: try powering down your computer, unplugging from mains, so its completely off, then switch it back on
<Mangey> compengi: Sorry I think I'm talking about Linux system admin and your are talking about users connecting to a service on ur machine. Two different things. I still think you have nothing to worry about and I have to go. Good Luck!
<timmow> hi has anyone compiled there own version of grep with the -P flag?
<jdahm> Dodzey, there! finally booted the kernel
<jdahm> Dodzey, I took it out and blew on the disk
<jdahm> Dodzey, but darn! its almost time for class
<Dodzey> jdahm: told you it'd be one of the little things
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jdahm> Dodzey, I have another small question, what is hw_random
<square|> hey guys, just installed ubuntu from the livecd, to the slave (hdb) drive which is ide, and windows is on the sata drive
<square|> but it doesnt seem to have installed a bootloader of any kind so i just go straight to windows
<bilss_>  what is the command line to give root privlages to uer admin
<Poromenos> bilss_: sudo
<Poromenos> how do i check if i have the nvidia driver installed?
<Dodzey> jdahm: as far as i know hw_random is not needed, it is only available on some chipsets
<Doodluv> sudo lsmod |grep nvidia is one way
<Poromenos> Doodluv: that shows nothing, but i did install the package
<Doodluv> try sudo modprove nvidia
<Doodluv> *modprobe
<linux_user400354> just installed ubuntu and the internet wont connect help!!
<Poromenos> Doodluv: not found :(
<Nordelta> podes pegarte una vuelta por www.misecretito.com.ar y ver las cosas que nos cuentan todos los das, esta muy divertido !
<Thunderpants> !es Nordelta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es Nordelta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doodluv> Poromenos: you are sure that the install finished successfully?
<Shart> hi! where i can get info about d-link DWL-G520+ (WiFi) on Ubuntu?
<Thunderpants> !es > Nordelta
<KenSentMe> !es > Nordelta
<Poromenos> Doodluv: yes, i used it too. then i changed the screen resolution and X couldn't boot, and the nvidia module doesn't exist now
<Juftus> linux_user400354: What kind of connection do you have?
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > Shart
<Poromenos> now i'm using nv and it works, but nvidia is gone
<Shart> what? 8|
<linux_user400354> i have a VDSL connection and the internet is not working in ubuntu. help please.
<Doodluv> Poromenos: Im sorry wish i could help you further but i have to run
<Poromenos> Doodluv: it's ok, thanks for your help :)
<Doodluv> Poromenos: np, good luck
<bilss_> Poromenos:thanks alredytried that and got  sudo postfix stop admin is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Juftus> I think there's a network manager in system -> administration. Did you check that?
<square|> anyone?
<Poromenos> Doodluv: thanks :)
<Poromenos> bilss_: I don't know what to tell you, then :(
<Poromenos> it's odd
<bilss_> o dear ok thanks
<jdahm> hmm my wireless isnt working either
<KenSentMe> square|: maybe you should adjust the boot settings in your bios to boot from the second hd, instead of the first
<Juftus> linux_user400354: ... or if you don't find anything there, just do sudo pppoeconf on command line and answer the questions it asks. That could do it, as well.
<square|> KenSentMe, yeah but the most useful thing would be for ubuntu to install some sort of bootloader
<square|> like grub or lilo
<KenSentMe> square|: the bootloader may well be installed, but if your system doesn't look on the hd it's installed, the bootloader  wont be loaded
<Shart> fyrestrtr: thanks, i didn't noticed at first time :)
<KenSentMe> square|: ubuntu installes grub by default
<square|> KenSentMe, yeh ok.. but it should give you the option to install it on the mbr  rather than the root parition
<square|> or that drive
<square|> of*
<Juftus> linux_user400354: Let me know if it helped.
<virus> How I Install a program in Ubuntu???for example I downloaded winrar for Linux...How I install it???...I`m loking for the .exe file or setup...:)))
<KenSentMe> square|: i don't know for sure, but the alternate install cd may have that feature. The standard installation doesn't have any advanced options
<square|> KenSentMe, i guess.. thanks
<Poromenos> virus: try the synaptic package manager
<Sikon> virus> is it a tar.gz archive or a deb file?
<virus> is a tar.gz file
<Sikon> it's probably a source archive, you have to build it
<KenSentMe> virus: read this first about installing aps https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<Sikon> but where did you find "winrar for Linux" to begin with?
<virus> on winrar site
<Sikon> hmm
<KenSentMe> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<KenSentMe> virus: check this too ^^^^
<msoul> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and for somereason I can't use the arrow keys not the alt+tab to switch
<msoul> any idea?
<Sikon> you shouldn't need it, Ubuntu's default archiver should have support for RARs when you install the console unrar
<msoul> s/not/nor
<Sikon> msoul> in GNOME or KDE?
<msoul> gnome
<virus> but can i use it with synaptics???
<Sikon> did you check the keyboard settings?
<KenSentMe> virus: read the links i gave you
<Sikon> virus> try "apt-get install unrar"
<msoul> I couldn't find anything that related to the arrow keys nor alt+tab
<virus> yes I will read it...thx
<msoul> Sikon: any idea?
<Sikon> well, you can try gconf-editor, but it's too advanced for an inexperienced user, sort of like the Windows registry editor
<agliv5> Greetings :)  I've (hopefully) installed samba correctly and ran testparm without any noticable errors; however rcsmb start isn't working...  Any ideas?
<msoul> mmm
<Sikon> msoul> try Ctrl-F1
<Sikon> does it do anything?
<msoul> Sikon: no
<KenSentMe> agliv5: try sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Sikon> try gnome menu -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Sikon> or have you already been there?
<Sikon> in Dapper, it's in the Control Center
<msoul> Sikon: yeah but honestly didn't know exactly what to do
<msoul> err
<mrbayHU> hello
<mrbayHU> how can i get to recovery mode in the server version?
<agliv5> KenSentMe:  * Starting Samba daemons...                                             [ ok ] 
<agliv5>  Was that it?
<yeager> mrbayHU: type recover at the lilo prompt
<mrbayHU> k
<yeager> when booting on the installation media
* Hexidigital_ brb
<KenSentMe> agliv5: with this you start samba, if that's what you want, then that's it
<thegve> Hello. Does anyone know how I can execute as the root window in Nautilus. So you'll get an "active desktop" idea?
<agliv5> KenSentMe: What I ment is that I don't "see" that samba is running?
<Sikon> msoul> can you post a screenshot of the shortcut configuration window?
<KenSentMe> agliv5: what do you mean by that. It's not a program that has an interface. It runs when the daemons are started
<kikko> Hi
<msoul> Sikon: I wish I could do that either
<kikko> I recently noticed
<kikko> that there is no mention of "nameserver"
<jacaru> Please can anyone help me with this problem? I posted about it in ubuntu forums: 'Logitech Bluetooth MX900 + evdev'
<jacaru> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236760
<kikko> in the interfaces manpage anymore
<KenSentMe> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Sikon> msoul> so the PrintScreen button doesn't work either?
<agliv5> KenSentMe: That answers my question; however after starting samba and trying to call smbclient, it says command not found...
<kikko> am I supposed to edit resolv.conf directly if all interfaces are configured with static adresses?
<KenSentMe> agliv5: with samba you installed the server, not the client. try sudo apt-get install smbclient
<msoul> Sikon: you want me to take a screenshot 'keyboard shortcuts'?
<Sikon> yes
<Sikon> gnome-settings-daemon
<Sikon> oops
<agliv5> KenSentMe: Ah, that sounds famaliar... ;)
<Orasis1> How much more system resources will I lose using GNOME instead of XFCE or FluxBOx?
<n1ck0> re les gars :p
<n1ck0> biiijourrr!!!
<Sikon> Orasis1> use KDE :p
<n1ck0> Orasis1, essaye icewm
<agliv5> KenSentMe: Seems to be working now, thanks :)
<n1ck0> jai matter a et je trouve icewm impecc
<KenSentMe> agliv5: no problem
<Orasis1> n1ck0: No, I already have.. I prefer XFCE..
<n1ck0> http://www.visionfutur.com/linux-article-icewm.htm chouette article
<chemikal> I like Gnome better than KDE
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell n1ck0 about fr
<BlueEagle> ...or was it spanish?
<Orasis1> Sikon: ? KDE lol, I am trying to save system resources, not kill them :P
<KenSentMe> !fr > n1ck0
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: french
<Sikon> Orasis1> you can try Xubuntu
<n1ck0> Orasis1, yep xubuntu=xfce
<Sikon> it's Ubuntu with Xfce
<compengi> i give users access to my pc, but they can access my files i locked my own home directory but they still can access files behind home dir, i want to make the users access only there own home dir, can anyone help
<tuxtux> ciao
<jacaru> is there anyway to upgrade dapper to xorg 7.1?
<BlueEagle> orasis1: Well the system resources you "save" will (in most cases) go to extra disk cache. That is unless you've got a pittyful amount of RAM.
<Orasis1> I know, that is what I have right now XUbuntu - I am considering running a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", which would install Gnome, since it is a metapackage of 774 megs, and cannot be uninstalled - I want to know, how much more CPU power on average does GNOME steal?
<KenSentMe> compengi: how do you 'give them access' and how have you locked your home?
<patpond> hey guys,
<Orasis1> BlueEagle: I have 256mb of ram.. not a great ammount, but runs XFCE perfectly
<patpond> anybody got a second to PM me?
<compengi> KenSentMe i locked my home folder
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i set the default music player
<KenSentMe> compengi: how?
<BlueEagle> orasis1: Gnome uses more ram than xfce but the processing power required isn't all that much freater afaik.
<Orasis1> Last time I remember Gnome it was pretty harsh on the resources, but not as bad as KDE, KDE is a resource hog./
<compengi> KenSentMe not the whole folder
<BlueEagle> greater*
<compengi> KenSentMe let me search for the command
<KenSentMe> compengi: did you create user accounts for the other users?
<compengi> KenSentMe yes
<prower> Orasis1: Yes, KDE is pretty heavy...on the other hand it also does quite a lot, so I guess there's a tradeoff :>
<compengi> KenSentMe but still running as beta
<BlueEagle> orasis1: You will notice a greater laod time and 256 ram is a bit short for running gnome imo. Well unless you intend only to run gnome an no applications on top then it's ok. :p
<compengi> KenSentMe testing and trying
<Orasis1> prower: Yeah, but I enjoy building my own system up :) KDE robs all that fun away from me :))
<Sikon> Orasis1> if you install GNOME, nobody obliges you to use it, right?
<BlueEagle> prower: did you concider LFS or Gentoo? :p
<Orasis1> BlueEagle: Hah, yeah well I will still have my trusty XFCE, too bad I cannot uninstall it
<chemikal> I'm on a 256 ram-computer with Gnome and it's working just fine for me.
<Orasis1> Sikon: Well being meta.. it's pretty much stuck there
<KenSentMe> compengi: standard the files created in the home dir have read access for other users, they can't write and execute. As i understand you don't want other users to even see your personal files, is that right?
<paran> Orasis1: why do you belive that ubuntu-desktop can't be uninstalled?
<Paddy_EIRE>  how do i set the default music player
<prower> BlueEagle: I assume that wasn't meant for me :> But if it was then no, the only two OS's that I use at home now are Ubuntu and FreeBSD
<BlueEagle> chemikal: Even when running OOo writer and calc and a webbrowser? That should be enough to kill it iirc.
<Orasis1> Paran, from what I know you cannot totally remove it
<chemikal> >BlueEagle: not a problem so far.
<BlueEagle> prower: You are so rigth.
<KenSentMe> Paddy_EIRE: right click on a music file (like mp3), choose properties and 'open with' and select the program
<Orasis1> Ubuntu, should make a mubuntu version, with all WM's Gnome,KDE,XFCE,ICEWM,FLUX :D
<compengi> KenSentMe i forgot the command but the idea is that i locks only my home folder where they can see and access the rest of the root folders
<BlueEagle> chemikal: o'rly. What is your load average like if you keep swapping between the three?
<paran> Orasis1: when you uninstall a meta package all packages that was installed to satisfy the meta packages dependencies will also be uninstalled
<Sikon> Orasis1> and Enlightenment
<KenSentMe> compengi: but you don't want them to enter your home folder, right?
<Orasis1> Sikon: yes ;D
<Paddy_EIRE> <KenSentMe> i want it to be click song in folder and amarok loads.. I know what u mean though
<msoul> back
<Orasis1> paran: Are you sure about that?
<msoul> bah I can't even pageup
<agliv5> I've got a quick question, how do I configure Ubuntu to automatically start samba?
<omnid> Someone said my name aparently
<compengi> KenSentMe i want then only to be able to access there home folder only
<compengi> them*
<omnid> But it scrolled too much for me to know what was said
<KenSentMe> Paddy_EIRE: if you do it through the properties it's for all the mp3 files
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<BlueEagle> agliv5: samba should (in theory) start automatically when it's installed iirc.
<KenSentMe> compengi: so they can't go out of their home folder?
<compengi> KenSentMe yes that's right
<paran> Orasis1: anyway, even if you have gnome installed it won't "steal" any CPU power if you don't use it :)
<Orasis1> paran: I do not think you can totally remove "ubuntu-desktop" after you install it
<Orasis1> paran: No it wont, but it will steal the space its on though :))
<Paddy_EIRE> <KenSentMe> how do i get ubuntu to start playing a song when i move the mouse over it.... does it have to be an ogg file
<KenSentMe> compengi: the other users may be able to access other folders, but they can't do anything, just open the files and that's it. So they can't destroy anything
<agliv5> BlueEagle: ok, I'll see if you're right the next time I start ;)
<KenSentMe> Paddy_EIRE: i don't know that
<msoul> is there any other way to enable keyboard shortcuts
<msoul> since I can't use anything
<BlueEagle> agliv5: if you want to start it right away: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<plouk> hello everybody
<msoul> pageup, alt+tab etc
<compengi> KenSentMe i tried it by my self i can access my files and see them too
<plouk> mp32ogg
<BlueEagle> agliv5: but ut should have had its startup script added to /etc/rc2.d/
<paran> Orasis1: it is a package like any other, you can remove it
<BlueEagle> it*
<Orasis1> paran: I will hold you to that word, if it proves untrue - I must destroy you sir. :P
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use djplay ?
<BlueEagle> !info djplay
<ubotu> Package djplay does not exist in dapper
<Orasis1> As for Samba, save teh headaches and simply install an ftp server on your windows machine ;D
<BlueEagle> sp4rky: apperantly not. :p
<KenSentMe> compengi: if you want to secure your home dir do this: chmod -R g-r /home/compengi
<Sp4rKy> BlueEagle, :|
<compengi> KenSentMe this what i had done
<Sp4rKy> i now, i'm packaging it for edgy :D
<msoul> Could you guys atleast explain to me why I can't use the keyboard shortcuts? pageup/alt+tab etc?
<KenSentMe> compengi: did you use the -R option?
<BlueEagle> sp4rky: #ubuntu+1
<agliv5> BlueEagle: There are a lot of files in /etc/rc2.d/ but I can't identify any as sama startup script...
<paran> Orasis1: however. I recomend you use aptitude, not apt-get when installing
<compengi> KenSentMe yes
<Paddy_EIRE> <paran> why aptitude
<Sp4rKy> BlueEagle, i know, i just would know if someone use it (custom compil) :)
<Orasis1> paran: Reason?
<KenSentMe> compengi: try chmod -R 0700 /home/compengi
<compengi> but KenSentMe they still can go back to the main root folders and access them
<paran> i think apt-get don't always mark packages as being installed to satisfy dependencies of other packages
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<BlueEagle> agliv5: mine is called /etc/rc2.d/S20samba
<KenSentMe> compengi: that's right, but you can't help that and it's no big deal. They can't do anything
<compengi> KenSentMe how sure are you
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a way of getting aptitude to go over all installed packages to catalogue them properly as i've always been using apt-get
<KenSentMe> compengi: i have a server installed and i can only really do things using sudo, like altering config files in /etc/ or reading mails from my mailserver in /var/mail
<paran> that might also have been fixed in apt-get now, I don't know :)
<agliv5> BlueEagle: I've got a file K09Samba... but it's a incorrect shortcut...
<compengi> KenSentMe and what does chmod -R 0700 /home/compengi do?
<BlueEagle> agliv5: that would be in /etc/rc0.d/ or /etc/rc6.d/ I guess.
<plouk> Bonjour les gens
<jisatsu> I installed Ubuntu, and my network worked with the live CD mode, but now that it's installed, it's not working, I can't even load the gateway (192.168.1.1), any ideas why?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell plouk about fr
<Paddy_EIRE> whats the most low resource version of linux avail anyone, needs gui, office web browser and the like
<BlueEagle> plouk: Hello. For french support please use the channel specified by ubotu. :)
<plouk> ya que des anglais ici
<plouk> lol
<paran> Paddy_EIRE: I don't know any automatic way, but you can do it manually for each package in aptitude.
<KenSentMe> compengi: it sets the rights of all files and dirs in your home to read, write and execute for the owner only, group and others have no rights
<KenSentMe> !fr > plouk
<agliv5> BlueEagle: whatever, that's way over my understanding of ubuntu... either it automatically starts, or I just start it manually ;)
<BlueEagle> plouk: any distro can be configured to use only a very very light weight windowmanager and the applications you specified.
<thrillho> does anyone else have a problem with large fonts in firefox?
<plouk> ok but what is the name of the saloon
<bluefox83> Paddy_EIRE, gentoo, but it's not all easy-install happy like ubuntu is..
<compengi> KenSentMe then it's more strikt then the previous one right
<ucordes_> anyone here who is good in FreeBSD and ubuntu?
<plouk> the french saloon
<BlueEagle> agliv5: if you don't find S20samba in /etc/rc2.d/ then something is amiss.
<Paddy_EIRE> <bluefox83> thats alright i wanna learn
<rizo_> hi everyone
<thegve> I'll ask again if you don't mind.. Does anyone know how I can execute as the root window in Nautilus. So you'll get an "active desktop" idea?
<bluefox83> Paddy_EIRE, you'll get to compile *everything* you install...lol
<brosnan> thrillho, In the menus and what not?
<KenSentMe> compengi: probably not, because standard i think only the group has read rights in your home and since you've removed that right with chmod g-r, there hasn't changed much i think
<rizo_> How can upgrade to Dapper Drake from Breezy using Dapper install cd?
<mrbayHU> ubuntu is good!
<mrbayHU> bye, cya later
<thrillho> brosan: not necessarily menus, but certain webpages override my settings
<shaantanu> I m plaining to download vmware ... any idea how much is the download ... and what r the space requirements ??
<Paddy_EIRE> <bluefox83> what gentoo download is the latest and is there a dvd rom download
<KenSentMe> thegve: you mean, run gksudo nautilus from command line?
<thegve> shaantanu: download is about 70 MB or so
<agliv5> BlueEagle: as long as I can share files over the network, then I'm not really worried about samba autmatically starting...
<BlueEagle> agliv5: :)
<bluefox83> Paddy_EIRE, i don't know..google their website and check it out yourself, you said you wanted to learn :)
<thegve> shaantanu: but their website isn't very difficult, so you should be able to find out fast enough
<Paddy_EIRE> <bluefox83> yeah
<thrillho> brosan: I have 'allow pages to choose their own fonts...' unchecked in prefs but some pages still have very large fonts
<msoul> can I get an explanation atleast guys
<bluefox83> msoul, for what?
<msoul> I can't use alt+tab pageup nor any of the other keys
<BlueEagle> is there a curses script or similar text-mode version to configure which services are started at boot time?
<brosnan> thrillho, websites can set the size of the fonts that they wish
<rizo_> How can upgrade to Dapper Drake from Breezy using Dapper install cd?
<compengi> KenSentMe do you know how much does a running shell with a psybnc needs processes so that i can limit it
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to get shortcut as i should have went for the alternate ubuntu rather than the live
<jrib> rizo_: do you have the alternate install cd for dapper?
<Sikon> can someone help me with apt?
<bluefox83> msoul, i dunno :/
<KenSentMe> compengi: no, sorry
<thrillho> brosan: but shouldn't that setting cause firefox to ignore the size specified by websites?
<rizo_> Yes i have the install cd
<msoul> bluefox83 it's a pity, I just installed ubuntu
<Sikon> I tried to install a package and it wanted to remove a lot of other packages, so I said no
<bluefox83> msoul, give it time, play with it..you'll get it to work
<Sikon> but now, whenever I try to install a package, apt-get prompts me to remove all those
<compengi> KenSentMe okay, and do you know to setup vhosts for mirc users?
<msoul> bluefox83 hopefully :-)
<KenSentMe> compengi: nope
<brosnan> thrillho, what setting?
<bluefox83> msoul, don't let something like your keyboard shortcuts keep you from enjoying a perfectly good distro ^_^
<jrib> rizo_: specifically you need the _alternate_ cd to perform an upgrade, or at least this is what the download web site claims
<compengi> KenSentMe can this command help me see the processes "ps -ef|grep <your process name or part there of>?
<Sikon> what is the alternate CD anyway?
<msoul> bluefox83 hehe it wont, it is just annoying
<thrillho> brosan: tools > preferences > content > fonts & colors - advanced > allow pages to choose their own fonts... -- I have unchecked this
<KenSentMe> compengi: i think so
<KenSentMe> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<bluefox83> msoul, try "System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts"
<compengi> KenSentMe should i run it from the root or from the user's account?
<Vlet> I've been using ubuntu for a while now on a desktop system, but last night I installed it on my laptop, and could not get wireless working at all, but it would work when booted off the live CD. Any ideas why?
<msoul> bluefox83 I tried that and didn't understand it
<KenSentMe> compengi: i think it should work without root
<funky1> hi there ppl, i have a problem i just rebooted my ubuntu and now i can not access my sound card anymore or my tvcard, say i have no permissions, but with sudo i can, how to i change it back?
<KenSentMe> !wireless > Vlet
<KenSentMe> Vlet: check what ubotu sends you
<compengi> KenSentMe thank you very much for your help :)
<bluefox83> Vlet, yuou might try booting the live cd again, then go through and check all the temp settings and such, copy them over
<BlueEagle> !info rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<KenSentMe> compengi: no problem and good luck
<BlueEagle> agliv5: sudo aptitude install rcconf
<agliv5> BlueEagle: I tried to access my samba server from my windows computer and it said something to the effect "incorrect paramaters"... Any ideas?
<compengi> KenSentMe ty ^.^
<BlueEagle> agliv5: that will help you determine which services is started.
<BlueEagle> agliv5: That really depends on how you configured your samba server. It's not as easy as install-and-go unfortunately.
<compengi> KenSentMe do you any one that can help me with vhosts, i will appriciate it
<jim__> does anyone know how I can get mozilla browser to watch a video clip  for windows media player, The gxnine says failed to start
<Vlet> Thanks y'all
<KenSentMe> compengi: just ask it here in this channel, if anyone knows they will help
<compengi> ok
<shaantanu> how much space shud i have in my linux partiotion for running vmware ??
<funky1> hi there ppl, i have a problem i just rebooted my ubuntu and now i can not access my sound card anymore or my tvcard, say i have no permissions, but with sudo i can, how to i change it back?
<compengi> do anyone know how to setup vhost for mirc
<agliv5> BlueEagle: I was following a guide and did all the steps...  Unfortunately, the guide is not in english, but I can explain the steps...
<jim__> Can anyone help with a media plugin proublem?
<shaantanu> temme jim
<fuzzybunny> can anyone in here produce a link with info on the ubuntu certified professional certification, its requirements, etc etc?
<jim__> Well I can't watch video clip in browser
<jim__> Says xnine plugin failed
<POVaddct> funky1: check the group permissions of the devices and which groups your used belongs to
<BlueEagle> agliv5: You could take your /etc/samba/smb.conf to pastebin and paste it there for me
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* fuzzybunny slaps ubotu
<Thunderpants> jim__, have u tried mozilla-mplayer with w32codecs?
<jim__> Where can I get that?
<funky1> POVaddct: to which groups should i set it, i checked the video device it is set to root, but i didn't play around with that...
<jim__> no I dont think I have
<Thunderpants> dunno jim__ i used automatix
<KenSentMe> fuzzybunny: maybe you'll find more info here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/lpi1
<jim__> Ill look for it
<jim__>  thanks
<Thunderpants> think there are in multiverse but i couldnt swear to it
<KenSentMe> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuzzybunny> KenSentMe: thank you
<KenSentMe> jimcooncat: check that ^^^
<POVaddct> funky1: there should be groups audio and video
<fuzzybunny> KenSentMe: btw do you think that cert is worthwhile?
<BlueEagle> funky1: which group is set for /dev/dsp and /dev/whateveryourtvcariscalledperhaps"btXXX"
<BlueEagle> ?
<POVaddct> funky1: can't check that now, i have no ubuntu system here
<KenSentMe> fuzzybunny: have no idea, just knew there was a news article on the subject
<compengi> does anyone know how to setup vhost for mirc
<fuzzybunny> fkn worst spammer/flooder in here is the dam bot
<BlueEagle> funky1: You might have to be in the audio, video and tv groups (if such a thing exists as a tv group)
<funky1> BlueEagle: root
<fuzzybunny> kk thank you KenSentMe
<funky1> there are audio and video group
<funky1> just added them to my user
<BlueEagle> funky1: so /dev/dsp is root:root?
<funky1> do i have to restart gdm then?
<BlueEagle> funky1: yes.
<BlueEagle> funky1: you need to log in again after changing a users groups.
<funky1> dsp is root:audio
<BlueEagle> funky1: then it's the audio group (not root).
<bartm> I wonder why some ubuntu packages are clearly not free at all
<funky1> ah oki maybe it will be fixed then, will relogin
<BlueEagle> :=
<BlueEagle> :)
<POVaddct> funky1: you have to logout and login again if you changed groups for your user
<funky1> oki thx for the help ppl :)
<DanHowell> afternoon all
<BlueEagle> fuzzybunny: You are allowed to /ignore ubotu if it bothers you. If you use irssi I recomend /ignore -replies ubotu which also will eliminate people going "ubotu: do something."
<agliv5> BlueEagle: I only made the changes that the guide specified.... here's the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20659
<KenSentMe> bartm: maybe because they are in the non-free repository
<bartm> KenSentMe: I don't think so, for instance this one: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntu-calendar/ubuntu-calendar_5.03-2/copyright
<bartm> KenSentMe: it's ubuntu specific, has no distribution license, so it's not allowed to redistribute this
<KenSentMe> bartm: don't know about that
<DanHowell> I've just installed 6.06 and my laptop isn't getting on with the power management system. How can I convince ubuntu that I'm using a desktop?
<Tarandus> How can I setup a NAT firewall using Ubuntu?
<zeroflag> are there packages for setting up apache with mod_mono?
<BlueEagle> agliv5: from the windows box you can specify \\192.168.178.21\sharename if I remember correctly.
<bartm> KenSentMe: I guess many ubuntu users don't know about the licenses...
<compengi> does anyone know how to setup vhost for mirc
<Tarandus> Is there a HowTo for me?
<BlueEagle> agliv5: That will get past any difference in workgroups.
<BlueEagle> agliv5: also I assume you've added a samba user.
<eyequeue> compengi, this is #ubuntu
<lemsx1> !aiglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tarandus> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<lemsx1> how do i unleash aiglx in Edgy?
<BlueEagle> agliv5: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<compengi> eyequeue do you have any other suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: sudo apt-get remove --purge laptop-mode
<eyequeue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<baskew> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lemsx1> i have xcompmgr running fine and glx is active...
<zeroflag> are there packages for setting up apache with mod_mono?
<eyequeue> compengi, see ubotu
<lemsx1> Compiz runs on aiglx in edgy? (i know it doesn't in other distros)
<agliv5> BlueEagle: dirrectly inputing the network address under windows worked :)
<compengi> eyequeue O.o what's ubotu
<ubuntu> Hey everyone, I have been trying to get ubuntu to work on my iMac G3 but gdm wont start up, *I first made all the necessary changes then restarted* there is an error file but I dont know how to understand it, that and because its a live cd and I am using the console I do not know how to show you guys the file.
<zeroflag> are there packages for setting up apache with mod_mono? (and does ubuntu use the same atp-get system as the classical debian?)
<eyequeue> !windows > compengi
<BlueEagle> agliv5: then your windows computer might be in a different workgroup (ie not Jedi-Rat) than the linux computer.
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: apparently laptop-mode isn't installed
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell compengi about ubotu
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: that's what you need then, to get the power management working.
<compengi> eyequeue do you know what's vhost is
<KenSentMe> compengi: mIrc is a windows tool, it doesn't work on ubuntu
<eyequeue> compengi, and i know what mirc is
<eyequeue> compengi, we don't support thatr in #ubuntu
<KenSentMe> compengi: sorry, my fault i said you could as around in this channel
<tanlaan> sorry for the name "ubuntu"
<KenSentMe> tanlaan: yeah, we all hate that name :p
<compengi> guys lol my question wasn't concerning if mirc works on linux or no i'm not stupid, i was asking if someone knows how to setup vhosts
<agliv5> BlueEagle: That's not the problem...  I can open the workgroup Jedi-Rat and see both the windows system and the samba server, but when I try to access the samba server from this dir it doesn't work... But who cares, it works with the IP :) Thanks!
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: I've tried sudo apt-get install laptop-mode but the system thinks the archive is at 1.0.0.0
<tanlaan> anyways can anyone help?
<BlueEagle> agliv5: You're welcome, and it might be windows caching your samba user creds. Not sur how to fix that tho.
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KenSentMe> compengi: but you asked of someone knows how to set up vhosts in mirc
<tux> hola
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell tux about es
<tux> hay algun canal en espanol de ubuntu
<compengi> KenSentMe because users use vhosts for irc
<BlueEagle> tux: Hello. For spanish help please use the channel ubotu specified.
<eyequeue> !es > tux
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: the terminal isn't doing the DNS lookup at all
<Sikon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: sounds like you have bigger problems. Network works?
<DanHowell> I'll leave the problem for now. thanks very much
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: yes, and I can browse
<DanHowell> but the terminal's not picking the DNS up
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: type dig yahoo.com
<BlueEagle> danhowell: sounds like a broken source.list
<DanHowell> I had to ping this server to give the numerical IP addy to irssi to get here in the first place
<DanHowell> dig yahoo.com worked fine
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: then your sources list is not correct.
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<DanHowell> ok
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tanlaan> Hey everyone, I have been trying to get ubuntu to work on my iMac G3 but gdm wont start up, *I first made all the necessary changes then restarted* there is an error file but I dont know how to understand it, that and because its a live cd and I am using the console I do not know how to show you guys the file.
<penguin42> tanlaan: is it pointing you to /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something similar?
<tanlaan> penquin42: no, I meant that I found a hidden error file
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: where's sources.list?
<penguin42> tanlaan: A hidden one?
<tanlaan> penquin42: it was called ".xsession-errors" in my home folder
<penguin42> ah ok that one
<penguin42> tanlaan: Its unusual for a problem starting gdm to end up in there - exactly how far does it get?
<compengi> KenSentMe do you know any channel for the stuff i need
<tanlaan> penquin42: well when i do
<tanlaan> penquin42: grr
<DanHowell> fyrestrtr: where should sources.list be?
<KenSentMe> compengi: i don't even know what vhosts in irc are, so i can't help you
<tanlaan> penquin42: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" it will stop gdm then when it tries to start it fails
<penguin42> tanlaan: Don't growl at your mac - you'll scare it
<penguin42> tanlaan: What happens if you just try and start X?
<fyrestrtr> DanHowell: read that website
<tanlaan> penguin42: how do i do that?
<penguin42> tanlaan: Try     startx
<bluefox83> DanHowell, /etc/apt/
<penguin42> tanlaan: I assume at this point you are outside X at a plain console prompt?
<lemsx1> no compiz-aiglx package in Edgy uh?
<fyrestrtr> tanlaan: read the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- it will tell you why gdm is not starting
<compengi> KenSentMe it's a virtual host that will replace your ip with something cool when you whois him for instance KenSentMe@some.thing.cool.net
<BusMaster> i have installed dapper drake on my pc having 384 mb ram. After about 40 minutes of usage (firefox, evolution, xmms) the memory becomes full (free -m shows that all swap is used and about 2 mb of memory is free). then system slows to a crawl adn I have to preset the reset switch. What should I do to solve the problem?
<eyequeue> #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<penguin42> BusMaster: How much swap have you got?
<BusMaster> this did not happen on sarge, which I was using previously
<BusMaster> Penguin: 133mb
<BusMaster> Penguin: i've run hoary, breezy, debain potato and sarge on the same machine without any issues
<tanlaan> fyrestrtr: is there anywhere i should look specifically?
<penguin42> BusMaster: That's a bit on the low side these days - firefox eats ram
<lemsx1> BusMaster: swap should be 1.5 times the real RAM
<fyrestrtr> tanlaan: its pretty verbose about X not starting. Usually the first few lines will tell you
<lemsx1> BusMaster: 380 * 1.5 = ?
<BusMaster> Penguin: lemsx1 : but what you are saying implies that if I increase my swap, the problem will go away. but swapping to disk is still slow, isn't it?
<penguin42> lemsx1: That's only a rule of thumb
<lemsx1> BusMaster: you can always add swap by making a simple file
<BusMaster> lemsx1: how?
<tanlaan> fyrestrtr: actually it was at the bottom and it was having an error finding /dev/wacom
<lemsx1> penguin42: yep. a general rule that should work for most people... firefox is getting better at not leaking memory, and it works good in dapper
<lemsx1> BusMaster: google is your friend
<penguin42> BusMaster: Yes, if you increase swap then you won't run out - standard Ubuntu does seem to be fairly RAM/swap hungry; my Dapper box with 512M ram is currently using 355M RAM and 320M swap
<lemsx1> BusMaster: look for "adding swap space as regular file"
<fyrestrtr> tanlaan: that's not it, its something else then.
<BusMaster> Penguin: lemsx1 in sarge, which I was using previously with the same configuration...I could open many many programs for several days and not face any memory problems. is something in dapper leaking memory?
<penguin42> BusMaster: Were you running full Gnome and firefox?
<lemsx1> BusMaster: should be as simple as: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap_file count=1024 bs=1M (for 1GB)
<DanHowell> going to reboot and give this another go
<BusMaster> Penguin: i was running gnome and galeon
<tanlaan> fyrestrtr: well I'm not seeing anything else
<penguin42> BusMaster: firefox seems to be hungry
<jisatsu> Ubuntu doesn't pick up my network, but it works with the live CD, any ideas why?
<BusMaster> lemsx1: and i guess swapon later on
<lemsx1> BusMaster: Dapper is a desktop (real one). memory hungry bastard
<jisatsu> I'm using the live CD right now btw
<lemsx1> BusMaster: Sarged used 2.6.8 kernel... ;-)
<BusMaster> lemsx1: is kde less memory hungry than gnome?
<penguin42> it is embarrassingly memory hungry
<BusMaster> lemsx1: and you mean 2.6.15 uses more ram?
<lemsx1> BusMaster: i dislike KDE. and don't want to start that conversation here
<BusMaster> lemsx1: ok :)
<penguin42> BusMaster: If you are tight on RAM you might want to look at xubuntu which I think uses xfce or something
<lemsx1> BusMaster: depending on how much drivers and stuff you are using, i believe so. 2.6.12+ kernels use a lot more ram
<BusMaster> Penguin: I'll try creating a swap file and put it in my startup[ scripts
<lemsx1> BusMaster: that's when initramfs was introduced
<compengi> is there any HTML channel on this server?
<BusMaster> lemsx1: oh, i see
<lemsx1> BusMaster: startup scripts? no /etc/fstab only my friend
<penguin42> lemsx1: Why do you believe initramfs uses a lot of RAM? Doesn't it free it after the pivot?
<jisatsu> anyone? I can't even connect to my gateway, which leads me to believe the network interface isn't functioning
<BusMaster> lemsx1: that simple...i'll google immediately
<lemsx1> BusMaster: google that first. dd only creates the file, then you need to format it and add it to your /etc/fstab file. then use swapon -a
<kalessin> hi
<frogzoo> compengi: if you find a way to connect to freenode on port 80, I'd like to know
<penguin42> jisatsu: does an ifconfig -a     show your eth0 ?
<yeager> jisatsu: sudo ifconfig -a. which interfaces are listed?
<brosnan> BusMaster, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/memusage.html and http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_-_Firefox
<lemsx1> penguin42: i'm just saying that 2.6.12 kernels and up use more ram than 2.6.8 (used in Sarge)
<jisatsu> I can't check this minute, I'm using the live CD, but I'll give it a go when I reboot :)
<compengi> frogzoo are you kidding me?
<lemsx1> penguin42: be it initramfs or whatever other code/driver
<frogzoo> compengi: no, I'm dead serious
<penguin42> jisatsu: OK, get the output of ifconfig -a,    and    route
<jisatsu> it /did/ show a network adapter being there when I looked under administration -> networking
<BusMaster> brosnan: thanks
<penguin42> there is a #webtech somewhere
<tanlaan> fyrestrtr: hmmm, theres a warning that the video bios cant be found
<jisatsu> ok, brb a sec then
<siratik000> Anyone know of a place to find tutorials on optimizing LAMP on ubuntu?
<yeager> siratik000: google knows
<lemsx1> siratik000: howtoforge.com <--- there
<edgarin> Hi to all you know about LTSP?
<BusMaster> if I said that galeon is better than firefox with respect to memory usage, would I be right?
<yeager> busmaster: then you're right (even though that memory costs almost nothing)
<BusMaster> yeager: ok. I'm switching back to galeon, rather than figuring out where firefox is hogging memory and optimizing it :)
<camer0ff> quick question: how do i get mp3's, avi's, and wmv's working under ubuntu?
<linux_user400354> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ych> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doublehp> (15:58:06) wotdu: go rea
<doublehp>  how to start GDM twice at a time in 2 different terms ?
<doublehp> ( sorry for garbage )
<steven43126_> Anyone got freenx running under ubuntu, i can manage to authenticat fine but get the following errors ? http://www.copypot.com/467
<BusMaster> lemsx1: ok..I added 600mb more swap..lets see if that helps
<jisatsu> I booted back into Ubuntu, and suddenly the network's working :) so no idea what happened there, thanks for the help though
<penguin42> doublehp: Hmm it should be possible - although starting 2 X servers can be touchy depending on the drivers
<doublehp> penguin forget driver problem; if possible, how to ?
<cooncat> 
<compengi> any dvd to vcd converters and burner for ubuntu?
<penguin42> doublehp: let me just check I understand what you are trying to do; you want to start two gdm's each on a different virtual console so you can flick between them with ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8  ?
<siratik000> Everyone: How would i scan a directory structure for htaccess files? ls .htaccess doesn't seem to work even though i'm pretty sure they are there
<doublehp> penguin42:  Y
<eyequeue> siratik000, you may need ls -a
<penguin42> doublehp: OK, I think I know how to start 2 X servers, but I'm not sure how to start 2 gdm's
<yeager> doublehp: why two gdm's? The X server has support for dual heads but running 2 gdm's is not good
<compengi> does anyone knows a dvd to vcd converter and burner for ubuntu?
<penguin42> yeager: It doesn't like he wants two heads - which is why I asked
<doublehp> yeager: penguin42 6y experience with many things; today, monohead, I want two parallel X running, but I Cant use startx/xinit; I absolutely require a ligin interface; so asking you about gdm, while reading man xdm apart
<jmspeex> mneptok: About what I was mentioning earlier, don't you think it would make sense for the Xsession (not servers) stuff to set limits like (e.g for a 1GB machine) memoryuse=800G maxproc=1000 and things like that?
<penguin42> doublehp: Yeh - the only time I've seen something similar done is when people do remote start of X servers but they are Xvnc servers I'm thinking of
<jmspeex> oops
<steven43126_> doublehp, can't you use xinit and specify to gdm which xserver it works on ?
<doublehp> steven43126_: I just said I need a login screen for security reasons
<tappad> Hi, does anyone know about the networking-problem with nforce-lan and MS dual-booting
<eyequeue> doublehp, i didn't understand the logon bit either
<penguin42> doublehp: Hmm, look in gdm.conf - there is a '[servers] ' section, there is a    0=Standard uncommented and a commented out one below that which is #1=Standard
<steven43126_> doublehp, take a look at gdmdynamic
<Denial> hi all
<DARKGuy> Greetings :) it's me again (I'm so annoying, lol :P)... anyhow!. Full sound like in Windoze is impossible in Linux right? as when any app starts using sound, others, or lose it for the moment, or can't use it anymore, or just don't load it :( for example I want to use XMMS while playing WoW. Cedega can use ALSA and OSS, XMMS uses ALSA, OSS doesn't work but ESD does. Also in the sound settings the ESD setting is on, and I can play system sounds while usin
<DARKGuy> g XMMS (tried a few mins ago) so... what's the problem here :( ?
<Denial> do someone know how to extract *.daa files ?
<lens> it seems like the search feature doesn't work well ... I have lost a program (a folder) and search engine cant find it.  so how do I find out where I put it?
<steven43126_> anyone got FreeNX working under ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> DARKGuy: if you want to use more than one app to play sounds and dmix does not work for you you have to use esd in all apps
<DARKGuy> lens: through the console: ls | grep ? find ? locate?
<compengi> does anyone knows a dvd to vcd converter and burner for ubuntu?
<penguin42> steven43126_: Neat
<eyequeue> Denial, http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA
<designdream> anyone have any recommendations for a versioning filesystem for webdesigners?
<lemsx1> compengi: GUI or not?
<lens> DARKGuy oh ok, thanks I will try those commands.
<lemsx1> compengi: v2v.sf.net Perl script (my project)
<lemsx1> compengi: shameless plug :-P
<DARKGuy> lens: welcome :P
<lens> thanks :-P
<eyequeue> Denial, sounds proprietary, write them
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: Hm, aMSN asks for a "command" for playing sound, what would be the one for ESD then? in Cedega settings it won't screw up my card (I think o.O?) if in the OSS setting I put ESD devices or I'm just talking gibberish :P? (it has something like /dev/dsp and such)
<Denial> eyequeue, i dont have an dvdrom i need only some files from the daa file ...
<doublehp> steven43126_ cant find how to ... gdmgreeter also seems nice, but there is no good doc
<eyequeue> lens, also, tryically you should only write to your home directory (~)   next time
<Darkhack> Can anyone here give me some insight on prism54usb AKA: islsm?  Can it be installed on a default Dapper install?
<Denial> eyequeue, but i dont have poweriso in source list ... `!?
<eyequeue> Denial, if it is "compressed, password protected, etc" i think you're stuck
<lens> eyequeue... ok, thanks :)
<eyequeue> Denial, no, as i said, it sounds proprietary
<steven43126_> doublehp, no can't find a decent howto either the format appears to be something like gdmdynamic -a something -dev device to start it on ?
<eyequeue> Denial, pay then #30, plus pay that other company for their "os" if you need those files, i guess
<Denial> eyequeue,  proprietary ?
<Denial> eyequeue,  what os ? sorry i dont understand
<doublehp> steven43126_: as for xinit, I was hoping xdm -- :1 or so ...
<ymlu> DARKGuy: i just try xmms and mpg321 and sound working perfect
<ymlu> both
<eyequeue> Denial, $29.95 http://www.poweriso.com/    plus microsoft windows
<erUSUL> DARKGuy: alsa has osss emulation but you should avoid usin oss as it is an obsolete api. Apps should have an explicit option to use esd
<eyequeue> Denial, i don't know what ms charges these days for that
<Denial> eyequeue, mkay , is there no Open src tool for ?
<steven43126_> no one here using freeNX ?
<DARKGuy> yes ymlu, MPlayer and XMMS work together though =/ that's what puzzles me
<eyequeue> Denial, as i said, it seems to be a proprietary format, write them and ask them to use OPEN protocols
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: lol, too bad :(, and it's even a commercial app.... shame shame :P o.o I'll have to live with it I guess
<ymlu> now mplayer xmms and mpg321 working together
<DARKGuy> o.o
<ymlu> xubuntu
<DARKGuy> ah, ubuntu only here :P shouldn't have difference though oO
<Denial> eyequeue, lol i understand now ;o)
<ymlu> perfect, i even dont touch sound config
<ych> ok, i need some help on my real basic unix commands... how do i connect to and log into another machine with command promt?
<Orasis1> Hrmm
<doublehp> ok ... How to start "just X", and specify the terminal where to start it (vt8 or vt9) and also the programs to start in ...
<Orasis1> Does the default XFCE/UBUNTU terminal Lack "transparency" abilities? - or is it that the "radeon" driver does not allow it?
<Denial> eyequeue, thx
<Ad> can I move my whole unstallation to a new disk?
<eyequeue> Denial, np
<kevin__> anybody have any clue why my boot disk doesn't work when i retart my system? it definetly works because i was using the browser for it
<eyequeue> Ad, dd
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: Transparency's working here, default config, so it should
<kevin__> restart*
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: you just have to configure it in the Profiles menu
<eyequeue> Ad, you'll need to change your grub configs to point to it of couse
<steven43126_> doublehp,  xterm  -geometry  +1+1  -n  login  -display  :0
<Ad> eyequeue: yup, can i move grub to the new drive too?
<Orasis1> DARKGuy: What do you mean the "profiles" menu?
<ych> whats the command to connect to a remote machine?
<eyequeue> Ad, yes, man dd
<eyequeue> ych, ssh, typically
<skroll> Does anyone know of a decent console based ftp client with a gui (sort of like midnight commmander, but with bookmarks and a queue)?
<ych> thanks
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: sorry, my mistake. Edit menu, Actual Profile
<Frankenstein> did anyone elses ubuntu restart today?
<Sikon> can I hide the text log under the progressbar from the boot splash screen?
<DARKGuy> Actual, or current
<_xXx_> algun latino por el set
<kevin__> do you need to download something else before you pop in the live cd?
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: then Effects tab, transparent background option
<Frankenstein> i looked in my /var/log/messages and found this: Aug 15 07:24:03 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.   but i wasnt there at 7:24AM this morning...
<Ad> eyequeue: thanx
<DARKGuy> _xXx_: yo, pero el mejor canal para espaol es #ubuntu-es, ac no les gusta mucho que hables en espaol :P
<Orasis1> DARKGuy: I have edit -> preferences, set transparency.. set it max and middle to no avail
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: How weird oO! must be your X then, or the drivers... it's weird, even the standard config without any special drivers can do it :/ dunno what to tell you then =(
<eyequeue> Ademan, no prob
<Orasis1> DARKGuy: Which distro are you running?, Ubuntu Gnome?, Kubuntu or XUbuntu?
<_xXx_> ok
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: Ubuntu :P
<Orasis1> DARKGuy: Ahh perhaps thats why I am on Xubuntu with XFCE, I am sure it uses a different Terminal program..
<djcabz> there is a non gnome/kde ubuntu....
<mathieu_> if i build a kernel where nothing changes except the processor type, can i still use the same initrd ?
<DARKGuy> Orasis1: Ah, it might be too, but if it uses XFCE's internal terminal program... I'm not sure but I think that one can't do it, I remember my times with XFCE I guess. You'll have to try another terminal that fits your needs. Try aTerm, that one supports transparency (through the command line)
<MightyBall> i'm having trouble with my gnome/gconf stuff. various things are behaving wierd. mouse acceleration screwed up and wont save, can't change themes, etc.
<beesandflowers> hello all. i am trying to install ubuntu as dual boot on a laptop (next to xp). i used sysresccd.org to partition my harddisk as instructed in an ubuntuform. now i wonder, do i need to set the root partition active before i install ubuntu? now i have to hda1 (xp) as active disk
<MightyBall> and tons of keys in gconf say the schema is missing
<steven43126_> mathieu, depends if the processor arch has changed
<Orasis1> DARKGuy: Yeah I was reading it cannot do it :( ah well
<DARKGuy> djcabz: XUbuntu. It isn't Gnome, neither is KDE. Uses XFCE which is based on Gnome and looks similar, and lightweight
* djcabz likes xfce...  no bells no whistles, just swift!
<DARKGuy> :( sorry Orasis1, aterm is a good one for those cases :)
<djcabz> now I know why I idle in here some days... learn something new!  thanks.
<Orasis1> djcabz: So do I but transparency would not be a bad thing to add :))
<mathieu_> steven43126_: i would be changing the kernel config to be i386
<eyequeue> beesandflowers, specify which partition you want to install on at the time
<quickblaine> hey, can anyone help out with ubuntu/ipod problems? (.trash folder, permissions etc)
<Orasis1> I like Gnome, but still too heavy - and KDE, eww.. too much way too much bloat
<beesandflowers> ok, i will boot the ubuntu cd and stay online to ask ...
<cr3> what part of Ubuntu automatically mounts USB devices I plug into my machine?
<steven43126_> mathieu, the initrd has kernel modules, and programs in it, just like a mini file system so if the rest of your programs will continue to just work so should the initrd
<eyequeue> beesandflowers, just don't choose any option that makes all your choice for you (whatever that one is called)
<djcabz> Orasis1:  I share that opinion.  ultimately it does depend on what one is planning to do.  I got hooked on xfce through the lfs project, but I think Ubuntu is the linux distro of choice these days..?
<godzirra> is there a way to upgrade to mysql 5 on ubuntu?
<steven43126_> mathieu, but to be safe id always use one compiled with the same tool chain and setup of the kernel
<ych> a boot drive doesn't have to be master does it?
<beesandflowers> eyequeue: ok. do i need to boot the live cd before installation? i would like to install without that, but i cannot find the necessary options i need to start the cd with
<rainbird51> hello
<eyequeue> beesandflowers, any of the cds, but i've always booted my install media, i don't know of any way to do it otherwise
<eyequeue> beesandflowers, the alternate cd is good if you like :)
<beesandflowers> well i will do the live cd boot then install thingy
<designdream> anyone have an opinion on wayback versioning file system?
<Orasis1> djcabz: Ubuntu has the power of super cows.
<djcabz> lol..  well, the ubuntu philosophy is what I think will win the day....
<MightyBall> any gnome experts in here?
<mathieu_> if i build a kernel where nothing changes except the processor type, can i still use the same modules that were built for my current kernel ?
<fredrin> Anyone here uses the OTRS ticket system?
<rainbird51> I am new to Linux, when I try to do a sudo apt-get I get an error: not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get' as root on localhost.localdoman
<rainbird51> I am in the sudo group
<DARKGuy`WoW> rainbird51: you're already root, no need to use sudo. You shouldn't though. Login with your normal user and then use sudo
<eyequeue> rainbird51, weird.  ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get
<DARKGuy`WoW> rainbird51: using root as the normal user account is dangerous as you can screw things up without even knowing x_X
<rainbird51> here is the whole error
<rainbird51> rainbird51@1[~] $ sudo apt-get
<rainbird51> Sorry, user rainbird51 is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get' as root on localhost.localdomain.
<torpedo|dog> DARKGuy`WoW: are you sure he's already running as root?
<eyequeue> rainbird51, i was hoping "as root" meant using sudo.  what DARKGuy`WoW said
<eyequeue> rainbird51, ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get
<slicslak> where are the gnome settings kept?  just .gnome and .gnome2?
<DARKGuy`WoW> Yeah, he looks like being running sudo while already being root oO oh well
<torpedo|dog> slicslak: mostly in .gnome2, but also in GConf.
<rainbird51> rainbird51@1[~] $ ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get
<rainbird51> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 129332 2006-04-18 12:47 /usr/bin/apt-get
<DARKGuy`WoW> told ya
<slicslak> torpedo|dog, i'm looking for directories to delete.  GConf is an application right?
* Ropechoborra Buenas ! =)
<torpedo|dog> slicslak: GConf is a way for applications to store settings. I think it stores its stuff in .gnome2.
<slicslak> ok, thanks.
<torpedo|dog> slicslak: if you're looking for things to delete, clear out your .thumbnails directory.
<slicslak> ya, i just want to remove my old settings.
<penguin42> there is also a .gconf and .gconfd directory on mine
<rainbird51> how do I fix it?
<torpedo|dog> DARKGuy`WoW: How'd you 'tell ya'?
<godzirra> is there a way to upgrade to mysql 5 on ubuntu?
<rainbird51> or am I using it wrong
<djcabz> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<djcabz> morning!
<DARKGuy`WoW> torpedo|dog: well it said running 'sudo as root' so oO
<slicslak> penguin42, oh?  there wasn't on mine.  thanks
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: are you using Ubuntu Breezy or Dapper?
<godzirra> torpedo|dog: I dont think so.  How do I tell?
<godzirra> torpedo|dog: and if not, how do I upgrade?
<doublehp> penguin42 I found a tutorial in my ~/ about my gdm problem; tuto says to edit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf , then duplicate 0=Standard , and create 1=Standard1, and also duplicate the section [server-Standard]  ; in each, the command shall have the form "command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0 vt8" which can be tweaked vt7 or vt9
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: go to System > About Ubuntu, and tell me what is italicised.
<penguin42> doublehp: Ah OK
<ro3> i have kde running on my normal 0 display (TTY7), but i want gnome to run on tty8, i can get a Xserver to start on tty8, but how do i start gnome on there?
<ToHellWithGA> If anybody has experience with CUPS or LPD and konica/minolta QMS printers i'd appreciate some help.  When printing a test page i get a few lines of text followed by one line of characters printed over each other
<ro3> i have kde running on my normal 0 display (TTY7), but i want gnome to run on tty8, i can get a Xserver to start on tty8, but how do i start gnome on there?.
<MightyBall> i'm having trouble with my gnome/gconf stuff. various things are behaving wierd. mouse acceleration screwed up and wont save, can't change themes, etc.
<ToHellWithGA> The legible lines are "POST / HTTP/1.1\nContent-Length: 259\ Content-Type: application/ipp\nHost: 192.168.1.100\nUser-Agent: CUPS/1.2.2\nExpect: 100-continue"
<Ng> ro3: do you have a shell or something running on it? if so just run gnome-session
<ToHellWithGA> s/\\ /\\n/
<Ng> ro3: you could probably tinker with GDM's config to make it spawn itself (and thus X servers) on tty7 and 8
<ro3> Ng: how?
<ro3> like whats the term comand
<Ng> ro3: if you have a terminal running, "gnome-session", if you've just run X on its own you'll need to use something like startx or the GDM thing I mentioned
<javiolo> hi
<ro3> isnt there a command just to display gnome session on tty8? like DISPLAY=:1 gnome session?
<ro3> but that aint working
<javiolo> is it possible to make a server install from the alternate cd or the desktop cd ?
<che> could someone paste his fstab (preferably reiserfs) and grub.conf?
<MightyBall> argh
<penguin42> ro3: A simple way (that I just tried) is to go to System->Quit, and do switch user and then log in with kde on the other session - that landed on ctrl-alt-f9 for me
<DrOiD> p+p
<BlueEagle> javiolo: You can make a server install from the alternate cd
<fuzzybunny> Can anyone recommend a good Linux cert like MCSA level?
<javiolo> BlueEagle ok thanks
<BlueEagle> javiolo: Atleat you can from the xubuntu alternate cd. I would be amazed if that option was not present on the ubuntu alternate.
<Lane> rhce
<XiXaQ> Help! I have one user account, but I made a mistake, and now that user doesn't have sudo access. How do I fix this?
<Lane> Redhat Certified Enggineer
<javiolo> ok one more thing when I go to the console ctrl + alt+ f1 the font used is too big and doesnt fit all nice, any idea ?
<g-nome> hello, can i use google talk in ubuntu?
<ych> ok, i got a problem here. i installed ubuntu on my other machine, and when i reboot after the install progress is complete, i get the following:     "Searching for Boot Record from IDE-2..OK    -    Error loading operating system"
<Lane> Anyone know a security channel for Ubuntu
<BlueEagle> ych: is that before or after the boot menu shows up?
<javiolo> lane dont know just ask here...
<XiXaQ> g-nome: I'm not sure wether you can use the program or not. I think Google Talk uses Jabber protocol. There are numerous of clients for that protocol available in Ubuntu.
<ych> what is the boot menu?
<BlueEagle> lane: ubuntu-hardened?
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: from a livecd editing /etc/sudoers or/and /etc/groups
<BlueEagle> ych: It is the one where you choose which kernel to load.
<g-nome> XiXaQ: i know, but i mean google talk with wine, does it work?
<XiXaQ> g-nome: I'll read up on google talk and hopefully give you a better answer in a few minutes.
<BlueEagle> ych: it lists your kernel as the first entry then it lists it again with (safe mode) appended.
<ych> i havent had a selection like that, no
<ych> i dont even remember getting that when i boot on this machine....
<BlueEagle> ych: Then I think you installed GRUB to the wrong disk.
<marcel__> I thinkyou can use google talk
<Lane> Thank you BlueEagle
<g-nome> marcel__, did you test it?
<ych> what is GRUB?
<g-nome> the boot manager
<BlueEagle> ych: GRUB = Grand Unified Boot Loader.
<BlueEagle> ych: it is what starts linux.
<marcel__> well, I opend my gmail and then catted with my friend
<ubunewb> hi, does anybody know how do I add a shortcut to icewm/gdm ?
<ych> how do i select what to install it to?
<marcel__> chatted, so yes
<g-nome> marcel__: but i mean "Google talk", so also speech
<BlueEagle> ych: There should have been an option for that when you installed ubuntu,
<ych> ummm not really
<BlueEagle> ych: yes there should.
<ych> when should i have had that option?
<marcel__> that I haven't tried
<danf_1979> is there any console install command in the live cd?
<BlueEagle> ych: One of the last steps is to install the boot loader.
<ych> well i dont remember it, any idea of where it woulda been?
<XiXaQ> g-nome: According to Google, you cannot use Google Talk in Linux. You may be able to do so using WiNE.. However, Google lists some alternatives.. First of all GAIM (Which supports MSN, IRC, Jabber (Google Talk) and others.
<BlueEagle> danf_1979: no.
<g-nome> marcel__: it's very cool i would ;-)
<danf_1979> ok
<BlueEagle> danf_1979: You will need the alternate install cd for that.
<g-nome> XiXaQ: thanks, i already saw that, but i wonder if it works fine with Wine
<danf_1979> Uhm, I'll download it and see thanks
<BlueEagle> ych: where what would have been?
<marcel__> you want to open you gmail and try?
<ych> hmmm i had to select language and stuff like that, then pick a hard drive and partition to install linux to, and i did that, and then it started installing
<ych> the option, but you answered that allready
<XiXaQ> g-nome: are you running Ubuntu now?
<BlueEagle> ych: and please, when sending text to me please precede it with: blueeagle:
<BlueEagle> ych: it helps me catchi it.
<ych> ok
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, probably a lot :)
<g-nome> ANYONE USING *GOOGLE TALK* in Ubuntu here!?
<ych> BlueEagle: ok
<g-nome> XiXaQ: not atm, but i will certainly try
<g-nome> to install
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, ops, o readed anyone using ubuntu now? :P
<BlueEagle> ych: as for repairing it that's a tad difficult. Do you know if your network was set up correctly on the livecd?
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, ops, i readed anyone using ubuntu now? :P
<che> could someone paste his fstab (preferably reiserfs) and grub.conf?
<ych> didnt test it, no
<XiXaQ> g-nome: You don't have to install it in order to try it you know.
<XiXaQ> bit_doidao: thanks for clearing that up. It confused me abit. :)
<g-nome> XiXaQ: ok so how? i'm a big newbie with wine as inever used it
<ych> BlueEagle: hmm is it possible that it installed grub on my existing win boot partition?
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, huashuahsas, owk!
<forevertheuni> hi gnomes's ubuntu have a autorun cd capability like kde 3.5?
<ych> BlueEagle: so i have to boot from my win disk, and not my linux disk?
<BlueEagle> ych: That is what it should have done but it appears that it didn't.
<eyequeue> che, ubuntu doesn't use grub.conf
<BlueEagle> ych: First off. Tell me about your harddisks. How are they set up and where did you install linux?
<forevertheuni> if I put a video dvd in cd tray will it open the dvd player automatically?
<XiXaQ> g-nome: download the Desktop CD Image and burn it to a CD. Reboot with the cd in the drive. Ubuntu will boot directly from the cd-rom. You don't have to do anything with your harddrives.
<che> eyequeue: what does ubuntu use then
<bit_doidao> forevertheuni, yes
<XiXaQ> g-nome: obviously, installing Ubuntu will make it run alot faster.
<shawnr_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bit_doidao> forevertheuni, also if you insert an ipod, digital camera...
<ych> BlueEagle: hmm no, maybe it did, I'm trying to boot from 2ndary slave right now, which is where i installed linux, but maybe i should boot from primary master, where win is on
<g-nome> XiXaQ: ah, no i HAVE ubuntu installed , but not google talk
<id10t> hi all... whats the iptables command to allow all UDP traffic?
<eyequeue> che, menu.lst
<ych> BlueEagle: ok, that works, so how to i boot my windows again?
<BlueEagle> ych: There should be an option in the boot menu.
<forevertheuni> bit_doidao, ok it's just..my grandfather called me in the morning asking why didn't he could play a dvd :/....probably he inserted the dvd  upside down :D
<forevertheuni> ehehe
<XiXaQ> g-nome: ah, I see.. :) Have you installed WINE?
<ych> ok i'll reboot
<BlueEagle> ych: It should be at the bottom.
<Ng> id10t: -p udp -j ALLOW
<id10t> Ng, many thanks...
<g-nome> XiXaQ: no, but i will i guess, to try google talk on it
<wheels3572> What does this Error Mean:  Failed to run time-admin
<wheels3572> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Ng> id10t: you either need to -A that to a table, or insert it above whatever is blocking UDP
<bit_doidao> forevertheuni, show him the totem programa. put an icon at the desktop
<id10t> Ng, well, i'm not doing anything with iptables at all, but something is blocking udp connections from localhost to localhost...
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: It means that the user that is attempting to run time-admin using sudo is not allowed to use sudo.
<XiXaQ> g-nome: right. And don't forget; Using GAIM, you'll be able to chat with Google Talk users.
<g-nome> XiXaQ: but speec?
<g-nome> h
<wheels3572> BlueEagle, Only one problem with that is I am the Admin lol.
<ych> BlueEagle: oh cool thanks, i never noticed that screen before, it just kinda blows by
<BlueEagle> ych: :)
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, if you want talk voice in googletalk, try the tapioca
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: I see. How do you attempt to start time-admin then?
<shawnr_> Can someone help me fix my flash issue? i have sound but its way out of sync.
<bit_doidao> XiXaQ, i dont know if gaim already have support to it
<wheels3572> I am in Xubuntu and clicking on Time and Date
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: I see. Hang on. Let me reboot to xubuntu and please join #xubuntu for support on that.
<HeXiOn> hello
<Kimppa> Hi. Does anyone know how to install a wireless moues (logitech) on dapper? I found a few guides for mouses plugged into USB, but this is a PS/2
<zanpakuto> anyone using xen here?
<HeXiOn> is there any command to send a key to a X aplication?? (from a terminal)
<beesandflowers> ok. i have arrived at the moment of installation where i require some help. now the partition manager shows me a couple of partitions that i have prepared
<forevertheuni> bit_doidao, yes probably I'll do that
<flasher> i'm following the instruction #2 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1343209&postcount=2 and tried to install gsfonts-x11, but it doesn't seem to be in repository. Can you help me install it, please?
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: xcuckoo i guess
<forevertheuni> bit_doidao, brasileiro?
<xst> I have an ssh/rsync question: Normally I will not allow root login through ssh but in a backup script I need rsync to login as root automatically through some "authorized_keys" stuff or similar. How can I permit rsync on my specific host access but deny root login from all others?
<VincentMX> hi
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: thank you, going to get more info about that
<Tarandus> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<bit_doidao> forevertheuni, sure! Brasileirssimo :)
<forevertheuni> bit_doidao, :/ ok :D
<ubunewb> what is the package that allows GUI control of menu/programs items in Ubuntu?
<ubunewb> i was told it was alacarte but installing that produced nothing useful
<forevertheuni> well tnx bye
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: no xcuckoo is a clock... hmm, but the name was something similar
<waspius> hello..i want to compile a packaan error..can someone help?ge and i have downloaded build-essential and some other packages but i get
<KenSentMe> ubunewb: go to Applications, Accessoires, Alacarte
<i3dIn> xst: have you tried using rsyncd.conf?
<ubunewb> I don't have that sorry, I did not install using the Desktop ISO
<bit_doidao> Ubugtu, or right click in applications > edit menus
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I was going to tell you that, it's a clock xDD
<KenSentMe> ubunewb: do you use gnome?
<bit_doidao> ubunewb,  right click in applications > edit menus
<beesandflowers> i have now 4 partitions on my disk (ntfs, ext3 5gb, ext3 18gb and linux-swap @ 1gb) and i suppose i must click on the 5gb partition to start the installation?
<ubunewb> KenSentMe: it is icewm and gdm so that should be gnome right?
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: Hmm.. when I double click the clock I get nothing.
<flasher> !info gsfonts-x11
<ubotu> gsfonts-x11: Make Ghostscript fonts available to X11. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bit_doidao> ubunewb, no. alacarte == menu editor for *gnome*
<Orasis1> Has anyone experienced this in XMMS? - It sounds like your MP3 is being slowed down, every once in a while?
<VincentMX> i'm booting from the kubuntu livecd, but i dont have any sound. and restarting the soundsystem or switching to alsa or oss dont really make any difference
<flasher> i tried installing gsfonts-x11, but it seems like i Can't. help, any kind person.
<HeXiOn> POVaddct, do u remember any example of use of that program? it can be useful to find the name
<ych> ok, how do i allow remote connections to my machine?
<Orasis1> But it only does it with classical music for some reason, rap rock techno etc - do not seem to be affected
<ubunewb> hmm... ok, guess I will just have to install gnome instead
<BluDragon> hiya all.  I am trying to mount a NTFS partition using Fuse.  Works fine using ntfsmount, but when I try to add it to fstab, and run 'mount -a' I get an unknown file system error.  Can someone help please?
<VincentMX> ych: gui?
<bit_doidao> ubunewb, or look for icewm related info ;)
<ych> VincentMX: just in a command promt
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: xvkbd can do that
<waspius> can anyone help
<bit_doidao> ubunewb, try #icewm
<VincentMX> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hyperactivecrond> waspius: what is your problem?
<VincentMX> should do it
<bit_doidao> wasauce, dont ask for asking. just ask :)
<ych> thanks
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: isn't that a graphical keyboard?
<bit_doidao> waspius, dont ask for asking. just ask :). oops
<shawnr_> How do you create templates for new documents in natilus?
<waspius> VincentMX: i want to compile a package so i can install it..so i get the error
<waspius> king for libxml - version >= 2.0.0... no
<waspius> *** The xml2-config script installed by LIBXML could not be found
<waspius> *** If libxml was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<waspius> *** your path, or set the XML2_CONFIG environment variable to the
<waspius> *** full path to xml2-config.
<waspius> configure: error: libxml2 must be installed.
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: it can also run from command line sending contents of a file to a specified X app
<bit_doidao> waspius, dont paste here. use our paste bin
<waspius> sorry but i dont remeber the page where you paste big parts
<godzirra> torpedo|dog: oh.. I dont really use x... lol How do I upgrade?  I'm pretty suire I'm running an older version
<Ambimom> Does anyone know if Pan supports nzb files?
<KenSentMe> !paste > waspius
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: ok, I'll read the manual. Thank you! :)
<VincentMX> waspius: use pastebin
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: Oh, okay.
<bit_doidao> waspius, look the topic
<waspius> ok thanx
<VincentMX> i dont know anything about compiling btw
* torpedo|dog goes a'figuring
<VincentMX> i do, bueverytime i try, something goes wrong
<hyperactivecrond> VincentMX: what are you trying to compile?
<waspius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20670
<waspius> but i have installed the file
<bit_doidao> VincentMX, i first compiled php5 last week. it was simple...
* Ambimom wonders if anyone here uses Pan for binaries?
<BluDragon> Can someone help me with a problem I am having with fuse? (mounting an NTFS partition)
<hyperactivecrond> !ntfs > BluDragon
<VincentMX> hyperactivecrond: im not trying to compile, waspius is
<hyperactivecrond> waspius: did you install libxml2?
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: to figure out whether you're running Breezy or Dapper, 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and tell me whether you see a breezy or dapper anywhere.
<waspius> hyperactivecrond: yes
<bit_doidao> VincentMX, well, anyway, you should try to compile something now :P
<GraveRaven> doesnt Ubuntu support my Radeon X800XL ? I cant install because of the X server
<godzirra> hoary...
<torpedo|dog> :O
<godzirra> I'm guessing thats old ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Ambimom says goodbye
<beesandflowers> ups: installer crashed :-( had this before
<jclark4_> hey
<bit_doidao> godzirra, hoary is... dapper is much better now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h51n5c1o1100.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<godzirra> lol
<jclark4_> xgl help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<VincentMX> GraveRaven: why even use X11? dont a command line work fine?
<VincentMX> there are ati drivers btw
<VincentMX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<waspius> i want to install valknut and i have downloaded the source and i want to compile it but i get that error
<godzirra> bit_doidao: so how do I upgrade?
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: Do you want to upgrade your entire OS or just MySQL?
<godzirra> the entire os is fine, but mysql is thje most important at the moment
<VincentMX> !ati > GraveRaven
<GraveRaven> VincentMX: I want a interface.. I'm kinda new to Linux.. and I cant even install it because of it
<bit_doidao> godzirra, from hoary to dapper, a better deal is to reinstall from scratch
<godzirra> Thats not an option right now.
<Ng> godzirra: you'd need to do hoary->breezy and then breezy->dapper
<VincentMX> GraveRaven: check your xchat window
<Ng> I don't think hoary->dapper is a good plan
<godzirra> I'm cool with doing that.  But how do I do that?
<airwind> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. My system is a dual-boot system, with Ubuntu sharing it with WinXP. It is a P-3, 1Ghz, 128MB RAM system. I see that ubuntu is very, very slow when compared to WinXP. Any ideas why?
<Ng> !upgrade > godzirra
<bit_doidao> godzirra, i dont know if it will work. but the correct way is to jump from hoary do breezy and then to dapper
<godzirra> Thanks.
<godzirra> I'll go read.
<bit_doidao> godzirra, it will be a lot of downloads :P
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: I think there's a package mysql-server-5.0m but not sure.
<torpedo|dog> godzirra: and lose that 'm' at the end ;)
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: errors when compiling it.. I'll have to find another client :(
<VincentMX> GraveRaven: type !ati
<lostinc> I was wondering if I compiled programs for the i686 a sempron would they perform faster then the i386 or i486 packages that you get through synaptic?
<pequatre> airwind, 128MB is a bit too low for ubuntu
<GraveRaven> VincentMX: ye I saw that
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: which error?
<VincentMX> ok
<godzirra> I'll take a look
<godzirra> thanks guys
<DanC> is there a gnome tool for managing lvm stuff?
<BluDragon> hyperactivecrond - I have followed the info on the page from !fuse, and am still getting an error when I mount it using fstab
<bit_doidao> godzirra, be our guest
<GraveRaven> VincentMX: but I cant install the drivers if I cant even install the OS
<godzirra> uhh
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: mmm.. I think I have to install xaw
<godzirra> the breeze upgrade page has nothing on it
<pequatre> lostinc, yes
<godzirra> breezy
<penguin42> lostinc: Maybe a little - but I doubt there would be much in it
<airwind> I thought linux works well with a just 128MB. BTW, when WinXP monster works ok, why not Ubuntu?
<neenaoffline> anyoone know how to run a command everytime xscreensaver fires up
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: the first 6 errors complain about that
<neenaoffline> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostinc> So you dont think there would be a signifigant gain then?
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: you need the header files for libXaW
<neenaoffline> ubotu:
<pequatre> airwind, linux, but ubuntu uses gnome which uses lots of ram. Try installing xfce or xubuntu
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: should be called libxaw-dev or something
<neenaoffline> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<godzirra> Ng: Any ideas where else to read on how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?  That page the bot gave me was blank.
<ubunewb> does xfce has an easy inbuilt menu editor?
<pequatre> lostinc, some people say so. try with one app and you'll see by yourself
<GraveRaven> VincentMX: right?
<Spy_> Hey my apache doesn't want to read .htpasswd and .htaccess files.. is there any switch in apache to enable this?
<pequatre> ubunewb, mousepad
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: i also had a linker error about missing libxaw3d. i changed the linker call to link libxaw instead.
<neenaoffline> airwind: I'm on Xubuntu with 64 MB RAM and 450Mhz P3 OC'ed to 500Mhz
<lostinc> I should. I am just wondering if I am a good judge or not
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: libxaw-dev
<airwind> pequatre: how do I install these?
<ubunewb> thanks, peq, guess I'll try xfce instead of gnome since I'm on an old machine
<godzirra> Spy_: yes there is, but I don't know what it is offhand.  I usually ask in #apache
<lecaros> hi all
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: yes, I removed the line in Imakefile.. no need for xaw3d
<lostinc> How much more RAM does GNOME use over XFCE?
<lecaros> anyone using zabbix currently?
<godzirra> So can anyone tell me how to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy?  The bot can't.
<penguin42> zabbix?
<xst> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with this syntax? rsync -n -a -R --delete root@myserverhost:/foo /my/destination/dir
<neenaoffline> lostinc: almost twice , well , it works almost 4 times slower
<Ng> godzirra: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade
<sproingie> xst: you probably want -e ssh
<lostinc> neenaoffline gnome works four times slower?
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: /usr/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lXaw3d
<VincentMX> HeXiOn: well, XFCE can run on 32MB
<waspius> does anyone use guarddog?
<airwind> neenaoffline: how did you install xubuntu?
<VincentMX> HeXiOn: and gnome requires 128
<sproingie> airwind: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shrift> has anyone noticed in Dapper, that when unlocking the screensaver, we now need to "wake it up" before typing our password? Previously I could just type my password, and it would grab it all. Anyone?
<VincentMX> as does kde
<hume> waspius, yes
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: change to -lXaw
<neenaoffline> airwind: www.xubuntu.org
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: ok
<lostinc> Wig a gig of ram in my laptop does it matter? (128 shared video)
<airwind> Ok, tell me, is it obsolutely impossible to improve the performance of my 128MB RAM machine with gnome on? I tried use_dma on for my HD, and also increased SWAP, not big change. Any more ideas?
<gerhard> I need to install ATI drivers for Radeon X200. is there a special chan for it or can you tell me how to? I didnt find anything on the ATI website
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I changed it but still complains...
<pequatre> airwind, there's a script called "faster-dapper" on the web but i dunno what it's worth
<waspius> who uses a firewall in here?
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: where did you change it?
<airwind> peq: Thanks, I shall see what that is...
<HeXiOn> at Imakefile
<waspius> i have downloaded guarddog but i have a problem setting it up
<sproingie> airwind: turn off ALL eye candy like transparencies.  128 megs, sadly, is not enough for a modern linux desktop
<vaz> gerhard: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<gary[ubuntu] > !ati > gerhard
<gerhard> thanks
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: i just copied the linker call from the shell and edited in on the command line
<neenaoffline> airwind: If you already have ubuntu installed then , what sproingie said
<dylan_> Why is it that after I'm done recording an audio track in Audacity, then hit the record button again after taking a break in Audacity, the next track makes my voice sound really really low?
<sproingie> was reading on the mono blogs something about how insanely bloated some gnome apps just from linking in libs they never actually use
<beesandflowers> can anybody tell me how i can boot the ubuntu 6.06 cd so that installation starts immediately? i have a problem using the installation from the live cd. performance is non-existant. thank you!
<sproingie> gnome's libs seem to be suckers for spurious allocation
<sproingie> something like dozens of duplicates of the same icon cache
<neenaoffline> airwind: why do you need GNOME so badly ?
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: so the final gcc line was: gcc -m32 -o xvkbd -g -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing      -L/usr/X11R6/lib   xvkbd.o findwidget.o    -lXaw -lXmu -lXt -lSM -lICE -lXpm -lXext -lX11 -lXtst
<HeXiOn> now the error is /usr/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lXaw
<vaz> can someone help me with how to use ifconfig to start my wifi network
<mlehrer> last time i rebooted, the sound stopped working, alsamixer says no devices - what is the easiest way to reconfigure the sound driver?
<penguin42> sproingie: There is also a set of slides in Ottawa Linux Symposium entitled something like '101 things not to do in user space' which shows some silly things that happen
<mlehrer> it is a sound blaster audigy something
<shrift> beesandflowers you cannot immedieately install from the "live cd" you need to download another cd the "alternate install" cd
<vaz> i said ifup eth1
<vaz> but its already configured
<HeXiOn> maybe I need more than the headers...
<sproingie> penguin42: my only solace is knowing windows does similarly stupid things
<HeXiOn> I'll try
<beesandflowers> shrift: thank you. i will check the ubuntu.com
<penguin42> Heartsbane: Try   apt-get install libxaw6-dev
<shawnr_> can anyone help me fix my sound in flash?
<penguin42> sproingie: Maybe, but I've got a feeling Gnome is getting worse quicker
<POVaddct> penguin42: you mean HeXiOn
<vaz> is therer a way to switch between eth0 and eth1
<gerhard> vaz, how do I launch easy ubuntu
<penguin42> HeXi0n: Try   apt-get install libxaw6-dev
<ubuntu__> afternoon all
<penguin42> POVaddct: Thanks - damn autocomplete :-)
<shrift> beesandflowers: yeah, you should be able to find what you need from this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<noxxik> Hello
<gerhard> hi
<HeXiOn> why libxaw6 and not libxaw7?
<sproingie> penguin42: agreed, but perhaps it has to get to a pain point before the devs change their ways
<shawnr_> sound in flash is out of sync anyway to fix this?
<noxxik> Anyone who knows something about gfxboot-coding?
<penguin42> HeXi0n: Oops my mistake, yes 7 - but you need the -dev package
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: still same error :|
<sproingie> penguin42: for kde it was mico, which was so awful that they ditched corba outright
<ubuntu__> i've installed ubuntu  via the livecd to the slave ide drive what would be the easiest way to install a bootloader without killing windows on the primary drive
<u221e> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server if I just have the Ubuntu desktop version on CD?
<shrift> I have the same problem with flash sound as shawnr_ anyone have ideas about that?
<HeXiOn> POVaddct:complains about /usr/bin/ld
<noxxik> I?m want to remove the resolution menu from gfxboot but can?t figured it out?
<penguin42> sproingie: Nod; IMHO the Gnome guys spent too much time rubbishing KDE for using C++ and how that would make stuff slow
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: and what if you just apt-get install xvkbd ?
<mlehrer> in Ubuntu how do i get the proper sound driver installed
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I haven't it at my repositories
<gerhard> vaz, I understand
<mlehrer> e.g. red hat has "sndconfig" to determine the proper driver
<shrift> u221e: unfortunately you will need to download the "server install CD" to install just the server on a fresh install.
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: it's the first I probed, and in the web there's only sources
<IRCMonkeyX> hi , could you suggest me a program to change my ip? like hideip , steganos proxy etc ?
<penguin42> Does anyone know anything about what happens before Ubuntu releases a new release - what is the release process? Is there a specific test set that gets run? Does anyone look at memory usage?
<penguin42> (Or failing that, where to ask?)
<noxxik> gerhard: Do you know something about it?
<shrift> u221e: the desktop CD has a preset install image, it will install that, there is no way to tweak that until it is installed. however, you can play around more with the "server install CD" and the "alternate install CD" sounds like youw ant eh server install CD.
<Ng> penguin42: check the wiki, there's probably a fair bit in there
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: hmmm. debian has it. i wonder why ubuntu does not have it.
<dylan_> Why is it that when I record an audio track in Audacity, then hit stop to record another track after taking a break, the next track makes my voice sound really low?
<gerhard> noxxik, about what? i dindt read the chan so far
<Kyral_Laptop> penguin42: we have stable snapshots of the tree. (In Dapper they were called Flights
<sproingie> penguin42: i would imagine that unless there was a performance group with specific must-pass criteria, it's just "whatever runs, ships"
<noxxik> gerhard: Howto remove things in gfxboot
<Kyral_Laptop> penguin42: eventually we have a "Release Canditate"
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: then I'll search the .deb package better :)
<shrift> penguin42: yes, we have snapshots leading up to the release, for Edgy I believe they are being called "knots"
<penguin42> Kyral_Laptop: Yeh but I mean actual tests that are made sure to be run on a RC before it goes out rather than just hoping lots of people test it
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: actually sabdfl has said that Edgy will most likely be less stable then Dapper
<eyequeue> Kyral_Laptop, Knot 1 is out, for Edgy :)
<gerhard> noxxik, I think I dont know what gfxboot is, so...
<Kyral_Laptop> eyequeue: I run Arch :P I'm just good enough with Linux to keep helping here :P
<sproingie> Kyral_Laptop: good, considering dapper is supposed to be supported for a while, it's nice to see more radical changes in the bleeding edge
<shrift> penguin42: i don't know that the developers have test PCs available to them. they just use what they have, and rely on the community for feedback.
<eyequeue> Kyral_Laptop, i'm not really sure how the "flight" or "knot" name is chosen myself
<IRCMonkeyX> hi , could you suggest me a program to change my ip? like hideip , steganos proxy etc ?
<beesandflowers> 2,2 MB/s azureus download speed of ubuntu alternate! i luve linux!
<penguin42> sproingie: Hence the reason I'm asking - ideally you would have a set of easy run tests prior to release and something would scream 'its using 3T of RAM'
<sproingie> Kyral_Laptop: i guess we'll see what long term support really means after edgy, of course
<u221e> shrift... I don't want to download another 500MB and burn it to CD
<hyperactivecrond> sup kyral
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: in the email that "announced" the goals for Edgy he said that since Dapper was rock solid, he is giving the devs cart blance for Edgy
<square> anyone?
<penguin42> shrift: IMHO that isn't actually good enough
<eyequeue> sproingie, 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server, they say
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: so basically Edgy is the Devs playground
<sproingie> penguin42: it's hard to quantify, but i would probably have a performance audit team that at least compared what was packaged with comparable alternatives to see if there was a radical difference
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: akin to Debian Testing (if Dapper is Debian Stable)
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: apt-cache show xvkbd tells me it is in dapper universe
<sproingie> Kyral_Laptop: it is until it's released anyway
<hume> anyone knows about the palm sync problem with kernel 2.6.15? My palm is not recognized at all bu the computer (usb connection)
<IRCMonkeyX> people, noone uses ip changer ?
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: found here :)  http://ftp.gva.es/mirror/debian/pool/main/x/xvkbd/xvkbd_2.7a-3.1_i386.deb
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: in general
<penguin42> sproingie: Nod, but a first step would be to have an easy to run set of tests that spit out some figures
<duoxing> hello all
<square> i've installed ubuntu  via the livecd to the slave ide drive what would be the easiest way to install a bootloader without killing windows on the primary drive
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: no do not mix debian pkgs with ubuntu ones
<hyperactivecrond> square: install grub
<sproingie> Kyral_Laptop: let's hope it doesn't go the linux kernel route and become a playground forever with no more stable releases forthcoming
<HeXiOn> apt-cache don't shows anything.. strange, there's no package in ubuntu (I have multiverse and universe)
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: use the ubuntu repo
<airwind> neenaoffline: Not that I want gnome badly, just installed ubuntu off-the-shelf :-)
<shrift> u221e: I agree that sucks. sorry man. But that is the nature of the desktop CD. It just isntalls the image that it is running. You cannot edit it in that situation. Honestly, the Ubuntu installer doesn't offer a lot of control over what is installed. If you want more control, you may want to try Debian.
<hyperactivecrond> square: winxp has no problem with grub
<dUICE> i have set up a server now i want to use my windows to look at my linux shares, but it ask's me for a username and password, in wht format do i place the username in E.G. server\username or just username
<Kyral_Laptop> sproingie: Whats wrong with the LK :P
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: but I made an apt-cache search and doesn't show anything
<square> hyperactivecrond: why didnt the ubuntu installer install grub?
<neenaoffline> airwind: okay :)
<penguin42> So where do things like release testing get discussed?
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: then you don't have universe in your sources.list
<sproingie> penguin42: those tests exist already, you can run processes with accounting and other forms of instrumentation.  i'd probably equip the team with valgrind or something, but there's more than one way...
<airwind> I am actually looking at installing xubuntu now.
<HeXiOn> xvkbd - software virtual keyboard for X11
<sproingie> Kyral_Laptop: The Curious Case of the Missing Version 2.7
<plastic> Hi, i installed cvoicecontrol to my box sucsessfuly, but when i run microphone_config i get this error 'Error opening terminal: xterm.' -hmmzz.. But the problem is that that i have xterm working on my box properly.. Any ideas?
<neenaoffline> airwind: smart move
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: wait, I had writen bad first time, it found that
<hyperactivecrond> square: do you have an XFS partition for /?
<penguin42> sproingie: Tools aren't the same thing as tests; some prebuilt scripts that use those tests and spit out some bottom line numbers that can be compared are better
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: but cannot install with apt-get install
<airwind> thanks! but, that's all I can think off with this 128MB ram, and no wanting for an upgrade now.
<sproingie> penguin42: valgrind can be made to spit out stats after a run
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: why? which error message?
<brush01uk> Greetings everyone , 2nd day of useing Unbuntu, where to start/begin ?
<flasher> i've installed msttcorefonts, yet i still can't see the text in flash. help
<HeXiOn> sudo apt-cache search xvkbd
<HeXiOn> xvkbd - software virtual keyboard for X11
<hyperactivecrond> brush01uk: use it.
<duoxing> ????????????
<neenaoffline> anyoone know how to run a command everytime xscreensaver fires up
<sproingie> penguin42: personally i'd use dtrace but there's no real equivalent for linux yet.  tho for simple stuff like this, kprobes would probably suffice
<hyperactivecrond> duoxing: lay off the ?s
<square> hyperactivecrond: i dont know.. dont think so
<HeXiOn> :|
<penguin42> sproingie: Yeh, but someone needs to put a set together - and define the set of figures to watch - it's not about tools, it is about a defined set of uses for them
<jbroome> brush01uk: just use it like you'd normally use win and see if you have any questions
<shrift> brush01uk: I would reccomend you go over to channel #ubuntu-nun It is a new channel created just to help new users get acquainted.
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: you'll kill me... It was already installed!!! LOL!!!!
<square> hyperactivecrond: the primary drive is sata and the secondary (where ubuntu is) is ide
<shrift> brush01uk: also, welcome!
<sproingie> penguin42: that's why there should be a team with that as their only job
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: muhahahaha
<plastic> Hi, i installed cvoicecontrol to my box sucsessfuly, but when i run microphone_config i get this error 'Error opening terminal: xterm.' -hmmzz.. But the problem is that that i have xterm working on my box properly.. Any ideas?
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I'm so blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brush01uk> thankyou  ,true, trying to forget windows :-)
<Spy_> hey can sum1 help me mount a folder to another folder please...
<duoxing> nothing
<blind> I'm so HeXiOn
<HeXiOn> lol!!!
<dUICE> so how do i connected onto a samba server?
<POVaddct> hehehe
<sproingie> penguin42: the nice thing about the comparison approach is that it doesn't much matter what instrumentation tools you use, since your results are always relative
<HeXiOn> we'll after this I think I better come back crying to windows world xDDD
<penguin42> sproingie: That would be nice; but I'm thinking if there is a test structure that already exists then letting people add tests to that
<sproingie> penguin42: e.g. metacity might be ok to take a couple megs more than fluxbox, but if it takes 20 more, then there's something wrong
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: thanks a lot for your help ;)
<brush01uk> ok, shrift   Thankyou
<penguin42> sproingie: Or more importantly if it goes up 20 between release n and release n+1
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: no problem
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I go and bury myself for a while :)
<shrift> brush01uk: no problem... I'm over there too... it's a nice quiet environment over there... this is a bit crowded.
<HeXiOn> bye
<penguin42> sproingie: So my real question is who to ask about this stuff?
<brush01uk> no more windows, plenty of docs to read
<brush01uk> ok. i will pop in in a moment, on the phone
<sproingie> penguin42: #ubuntu-dev possibly, assuming there's a reasonably detailed proposal behind it
<sproingie> penguin42: possibly the dev mailing lists, whatever those are
<penguin42> sproingie: Hmm I might try #ubuntu-dev first, my first question is what already exists
<sproingie> penguin42: probably best to research it some, there might even be a performance group already.  far as i know tho, it's up to each individual group
<flasher> how can i see text in flash?
<godzirra> I keep getting errors from perl warning that "Setting locale has failed"
<trygg> What do i have to apt-get to have gtk+-2.6 ?
<sproingie> penguin42: as for me, i've sort of settled into "good enough" ... i don't even customize my kernel these days
<jdong|coreduo> is there any way for pbuilder/dpkg-buildpackage to parallel jobs on a SMP box?
<jdong|coreduo> i.e. execute make with -j3
<penguin42> sproingie: Indeed - Ubuntu kernel seems pretty decent, but I'd love some good tests
<shrift> penguin42: this may be something related to what you are looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<neenaoffline> trygg: apt-cache search gtk+-2.6
<penguin42> shrift: Ah - thanks!
<shrift> penguin42: maybe you can at least find someone who would know the answers to your questions.
<dUICE> ok tyring to access my own samba shares, its asking for a using name and passowrd, i enter in the account name and password but will not let me in?
<trygg> neenaoffline: yeah i know, i cant find it?
<sproingie> dUICE: are you accessing it from a windows box?
<dUICE> yes
<neenaoffline> trygg: maybe it's on edgy repos , ask #ubuntu-moyu
<neenaoffline> trygg: maybe it's on edgy repos , ask #ubuntu-motu
<sproingie> dUICE: make sure your password encryption settings match
<dUICE> done
<dUICE> wait wht do u mean match
<plastic> Hi, i installed cvoicecontrol to my box sucsessfuly, but when i run microphone_config i get this error 'Error opening terminal: xterm.' -hmmzz.. But the problem is that that i have xterm working on my box properly.. Any ideas?
<sproingie> dUICE: simple way is to disable password encryption on the windows side.  for a while that was the only way, i think NTLMv2 might be supported now tho
<sproingie> dUICE: it's been at least 6 years since i've done samba or even messed with NTLM, so i'd be the wrong person to ask how
<dUICE> thanks anyway
<sproingie> dUICE: the short of it being that windows is encrypting the password in a way that samba doesn't understand
<sproingie> dUICE: check your samba logs, i think it'll give some detail on the error, something like "NTLMv2 not supported"
<gamars> Hi all. I have a short question and I don't really know where to ask. So here it is, if you could point me to the place to look for. I am looking for someone who could help administer a single (so far) server. I am starting a large scale project and don't have the time and or resources to do it myself. PLease let me know :-)
<penguin42> shrift: Most of those tests are basic install tests - but still, a starting point
<sproingie> dUICE: i also find sniffing the traffic with ethereal is very helpful for diagnosing SMB problems
<shrift> penguin42: yeah I didn't think it was quite what you were looking for... however, maybe youc an find a name to email in there. Whoever wrote all that should definitely be able to answer some/point you in the right direction.
<penguin42> nod
<mpowell> Hi, I'd like to install both the xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-nvidia at the same time for quad monitor support (xinerama). using apt-get the drivers appear to be mutually exclusive. Is that truely the case?
<square> bah, i dont understand why ubuntu never installed grub/lilo into the mbr of the primary drive
<square> or at least give me the option
<IRCMonkeyX> how to setup proxy ?
<sproingie> gamars: more specific, if it's a worthy cause you'll find no end of takers
<sproingie> gamars: what's the server for?
<IRCMonkeyX>  !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeXiOn> I got it!!!!!    xvkbd -xsendevent -text f -window gedit
<sproingie> gar, late to work, gotta go,,,
* sproingie &
<mangobot>  HI!!! whe n irun 'dmesg | greps drm", no output comes...
<spoon> So, I have a package that is not quite installed right that needs uninstallation
<HeXiOn> I can't remember your nick, but thank you very much!! :)
<mangobot> does this mean the kernel doesn't recognize my vid card?
<gamars> sproingie: The server is for Development use for a potential commercial project. I wish I could say more but I'd have to kill you then ;-). Teh server runs intenssive ORACLE storage and (hopefully soon) massive // mathematical computing...
<spoon> I can't apt-get remove it, and I can't apt-get install it...
<riaal> My ubuntu computer totaly crashed today =( It wont boot. Stoping on "filesystem check". Message: atform/i82365.0/bus' failedt[] 3436] : wait_for_sysfs: waiting for 'sys/devices/ps.. really need help plz.
<kev900> hey everyone, what's the best way to run an mpeg file?  is there a codec I can download for mplayer?
<riaal> kev900: vlc
<spoon> kev900 try vlc
<spoon> automatix is nice...
<riaal> kev900: sudo apt-get install vlc
<spoon> getautomatix.com
<kev900> okay great, thanks, I'll try that now
<mangobot>  HI!!! when i run 'dmesg | greps drm", no output comes...what does this mean?
<riaal> please, really need help =((
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I finally got it!!!   xvkbd -xsendevent -text f -window gedit
<shrift> spoon: try sudo apt-get install -f (for fix broken)
<richiefrich> mangobot u do mean  grep and not greps
<mindmedic> mangobot: there is no module loaded containing drm in its name
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: yeah :)
<mangobot> ok....
<riaal> over 800 ppl in here, someone must know what to do??
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: I'll use with LIRC, to save a button :)
<richiefrich> mangobot and also why would outcome back ?
<ubunewb> kev:automatix might break your sound instead
<mangobot> because my vid card won't accelerate 2d or 3e
<mangobot> 3d
<HeXiOn> POVaddct: thank you very much! :)
<spoon> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ubunewb> kev: that's what happened when I tried to use it to get mpeg and mp3 playback
<richiefrich> mangobot u are grepping the wrong file
<mangobot> and i'm trying to fix that
<mangobot> ok
<HeXiOn> bye
<mangobot> so, what should i do?
<Stabwound> stupid question, but how to you install a .pcf font correctly?
<mpowell> Hi, I'd like to install both the xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-nvidia at the same time for quad monitor support (xinerama). using apt-get the drivers appear to be mutually exclusive. Is it possible to have both nvidia and ati cards in the same machine?
<mindmedic> mangobot: lsmod
<spoon> ubunewb, what kind of sound card/sound system were you using?
<richiefrich> mangobot  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<POVaddct> HeXiOn: i prefer apps that run in screen(1). so everything can be remote controlled with ssh (even if it wasn't started in a ssh session)
<richiefrich> mangobot  grep WW  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mangobot> k....
<richiefrich> mangobot  grep  drm  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubunewb> spoon: laptop, standard intel stuff, pretty straight forward
<square> god damn this
<kev900> ubunewb: thanks for the advice, I'll hold off on trying automatix then, even though it looks like a cool program (I just google'd it)
<mpowell> Automatix worked great here.
<IRCMonkeyX> !ip masqudering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip masqudering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spoon> Stabwound, i know if in nautilus, you enter fonts:/// after clicking go -  location
<Thunderpants> automatix worked well for me but ymmv
<ubunewb> kev900: check the ubuntu forum, I think I got sound/mpeg/mp3 all to work from one of the faq threads there with all the steps to install alss, filters and vlc
* richiefrich wonders what ymmv means 
<mangobot> richiefrich: so how do i get my vid card working, then?
<IRCMonkeyX> no one uses proxy here??
<Thunderpants> your mileage may vary
<mangobot> i'm pretty sure it's not being recognized...
<ubunewb> richiefrich: your mileage might vary
<shrift> spoon: have you recently edited your repositories?
<spoon> kev900, havent tried it, but there's also easyUbuntu
<richiefrich> ubunewb ty
<richiefrich> mangobot i need more info please
<mangobot> ok
<richiefrich> mangobot what card
<POVaddct> IRCMonkeyX: ip masquarading one-liner: echo 1 > /proc/sys/ipv4/ip_forward ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $public_iface -j MASQUERADE
<mangobot> my card is ati rage mobility 2x pm agp rev 2
<richiefrich> paste me your xorg.conf
<ubunewb> kev: I'm sure automatix worked for most people, but just in case you get screwed like I did :D
<mangobot> ok
<POVaddct> IRCMonkeyX: ip masquarading one-liner: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $public_iface -j MASQUERADE
<spoon> shrift, I did, to try to install jedit, but I think the one I got to work was the jar, which I installed after unsucessfully installing the .deb I downloaded, and I think I deleted some of the files installed by the .deb in the process
<richiefrich> what errors do u see in the log
<kev900> what's easyUbuntu?
<richiefrich> !easyUbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyUbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kev900> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<shrift> spoon: can you apt-get remove jedit?
<kev900> oh awesome I didn't realize we could do commands like that
<IRCMonkeyX> POVaddct: thank you very much, will it change my country ip range ?
<Thunderpants> kev900, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<claus> I have got a wireless 54 mb card on my laptop with ubuntu 6.06, and i can't get through to the internet. Can anyone please explain how or link to a site that explains. I've tried googling it for about to hours total, and I can't seem to find a solution.
<richiefrich> kev900 thats the opposet of hardubuntu :P
<spoon> shrift: i get this error : E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<claus> two*
<spoon> I have the .deb, but if i try to reinstall it...
<kev900> hahah, richie
<richiefrich> u like that
<richiefrich> i got more
<waspius> i have installed guarddog which is a firewall..i have made some configurations but i when enabled i cannot use kopete, i cannot access some webpages ie.hotmail
<mangobot> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20672
<richiefrich> mangobot hold please
<zish> Hello everyone. I have a perplexing problem regarding Ubuntu Server 6.0.6.1 install on an HP Proliant DL140 (Intel Xeon). A few seconds into "Detecting Hardware to find CD-Rom Drives", my screen goes blue. At this point, the cd-rom drive spins up, but nothing further. I can still switch to a different virtual terminal for about 30 seconds before the machine completely locks up, and the red error LED on the front of the machine comes on. The last dmesg e
<spoon> automatix has worked great for me on the 5 desktops I have installed it on...
<fileserver> ok i think i need to get samba and linux username database working together is there a command for this (DO U UNDERSTAND)
<IRCMonkeyX> POVaddct: it says bad argument ?
<shrift> spoon: try this: sudo dpkg --purge jedit
<spoon> dpkg: error processing jedit (--purge):
<spoon>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<spoon>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<spoon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<spoon>  jedit
<msoul> hello, can you guys tell me how can I install openssl-devel cause I'm getting this
<erUSUL> !paste > spoon
<shrift> spoon: ok try reinstalling it.
<msoul> apt-get install openssl-devel
<msoul> Reading package lists... Done
<msoul> Building dependency tree... Done
<msoul> E: Couldn't find package openssl-devel
<erUSUL> msoul: is libssl-devel
<erUSUL> msoul: do not paste here please!!
<erUSUL> !paste > msoul
<neenaoffline> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8030785497.html
<h4ch3r> hello guys
<spoon> sorry about hte paste
<msoul> oh, sorry for that
<spoon> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<h4ch3r> I'm crazy...but don't install this program
<h4ch3r> HELP ME
<Lynoure> I mapped backspace to my capslock key but the new backspace does not repeat? How can I make it repeat without affecting other keys? (I used xkb not xmodmap)
<albacker> `restrictedformat
<h4ch3r> http://www.silentcoder.co.za/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=DireqCafe
<doraemon81> anyone here has ever face problem with their LCD monitor + ubuntu??
<fileserver> dam this im going but to win2k3
<msoul> erUSUL: same thing
<shrift> spoon: reinstall it with the .deb that you ahve, then try removing it.
<msoul> couldn't find package libssl-devel
<erUSUL> !sources > msoul
<Leng> How can I get Dapper (Desktop) to get its hostname via dhcp?
<spoon> shrift, doesn't work,t ried it...
<Shimfs> hi
<Shimfs> i have just installed ubuntu as my first linux os ever
<erUSUL> msoul: libssl-dev ?? do a search with apt-cache search...
<msoul> lemme read, brb
<TheGateKeeper> msoul: openssl-dev
<msoul> TheGateKeeper: I did that
<Shimfs> but i am having troublet to get my laptop with ubuntu on it, to get connection
<doraemon81> i.e., the behavior ubuntu with LCD monitor is strange. for example, if u didn't shut down ubuntu properly, the next day u turn on ubuntu, the whole LCD monitor will get blank.
<Shimfs> my brother have set all the options in the network program from the system line, but i cant get any network
<msoul> it's libssl-dev
<shrift> shimfs: head to #ubuntu-classroom it is targeted entirely to new users.
<Shimfs> ok thanks
<riaal> Can someone please help me?? My startup is locking on this: http://www.soundaddict.se/HelpMePlz.jpg
<msoul> thanks erUSUL and TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> msoul: ooops libcurl3-openssl-dev
<doraemon81> even go to F1, reconfigure xorg won't help. my workaround is to disconnect LCD, connect to an old CRT monitor, shut down properly, reconnect to LCD and turn on power again
<Shimfs> it just says there will be a new class in 4 days
<beesandflowers> cannot find any relevant help about the following error that is halting my ubuntu adventure: your installatino cdrom couldnt be mounted. of course the cd is in the drive. am i missing an article on the www that tells me what to do now?
<doraemon81> then only ubuntu will shown up the display no problem
<shrift> there are people in there now that can help you
<Shimfs> ok
<TheGateKeeper> msoul: you found it :-)
<Hoxzer_> TheGateKeeper: HeAR me  BABE
<Hoxzer_> ooops
<beesandflowers> one solution seems to be changing the cd drive, which seems rather expensive as a guess for my laptop...
<riaal> Anyone? what to do about: http://www.soundaddict.se/HelpMePlz.jpg  (its locking up)
<Hoxzer_> aargh I keep going off topic while listening Led zeppelin
<h4ch3r> they can help me to install this program
<h4ch3r> http://www.silentcoder.co.za/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installation
<msoul> TheGateKeeper: yeah it was libssl-dev
<msoul> need to find ncurses-devel
<msoul> bleh
<msoul> ncurses-dev :-)
<sethk> beesandflowers, it doesn't give you any etail about the error?
<sethk> beesandflowers, detail, that is
<fileserver> hwo to open a file under root
<Lane> I am having problems connecting to my wireless network. My card appears to be working (eth1), however if I use kwifimanager it either doesnt show any networks or shows my networks and does not let me connect
<TheGateKeeper> msoul: it will generally be whatever-dev not -devel or other variants
<ymlu> libncurses5-dev
<riaal> Why is everyone ignoring me? someone here must know this? its like scandisk error in windows??? =((((
<sethk> fileserver, open how, to edit?  the same way as any other file, only preceed with sudo
<sethk> riaal, let me look
<spoon> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute old post-removal script: No such file or directory
<riaal> sethk: thanks man
<riaal> sethk: http://www.soundaddict.se/HelpMePlz.jpg
<spoon> wont install or uninstall...
<plastic> just srearch in synaptic libncurses..
<msoul> TheGateKeeper: I guess I won't forget that now would i? :-)
<spoon> I put the whole message in the ubuntu pastebin...
<kev900> easyubuntu worked great for playing mpegs, thanks guys
<shrift> spoon: ummm where is the pastebin?
<sethk> riaal, do what it is telling you.  run e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/hdc1, then run fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc1
<h4ch3r> Shimfs:
<richiefrich> ok i was helping someoone ?
<mangobot> yeah
<mangobot> hi!
<richiefrich> video ati
<h4ch3r> shrift:
<spoon> shrift: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<riaal> sethk: how? I can't do anything?
<h4ch3r> they can help me to install this program
<h4ch3r> http://www.silentcoder.co.za/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installation
<richiefrich> mangobot hi xchat crashed
<sethk> riaal, /dev/hdc1 must not be mounted when you do it.
<sethk> riaal, oh, boot a live cd
<richiefrich> mangobot  what was that pastebin
<mangobot> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20672
<godzirra> Ng: Occasionally I'm getting this in my error logs now for apache:  /usr/sbin/apache2: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_dns.so.2: symbol __res_maybe_init, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<sethk> riaal, if you are talking about the error at the end about sysfs, I can only see part of the line
<riaal> sethk: omg i dont have a cdrom, im really thinking about trowing the computer out the window
<richiefrich> mangobot line 102
<sethk> riaal, how did you install?
<spoon> shrift, It told me that 3 times, no such file, then said subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<riaal> sethk: me2? there is no way to se the hole line =(
<shrift> spoon: yeah I'm looking at the pastebin... hmmmmm
<richiefrich> mangobot   change to  -->,  fglrx  <-- not  aikt
<sethk> riaal, what happens after that partial line?
<richiefrich> ati*
<riaal> sethk: it has worked perfect for like 4 mounths
<shrift> spoon: try this sudo dpkg -r --force-all jedit
<Lane> Hello can someone help? I am having problems connecting to my wireless network. My card appears to be working (eth1), however if I use kwifimanager it either doesnt show any networks or shows my networks and does not let me connect
<mangobot> ok...
<mangobot> i've done that before, but it doesn't do much
<richiefrich> mangobot and do u have .. ati-drivers installed?
<beesandflowers> sethk: no. i downloaded the alternate cd because i had problems with the live cd installation. there is no further messag next to: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again. Try again to mount the CD-ROM? <YES> <NO>. no success choosing yes. cd-rom is defenitely in the drive
<mangobot> ummm
<mangobot> i'm not sure
<mangobot> how do i get those??
<richiefrich> mangobot   and did i -->  modprode fglrx
<plastic> Lane, try to use SWScanner
<riaal> sethk: what kind of problem is it? I was trying to install a cd-rom when it occur
<kev900> there's no easy way to install mythtv is there?
<sethk> beesandflowers, I've seen that before when there is confusion about which device is the cd (confusion from the perspective of the kernel)
<kev900> I've been struggling with that for a couple days now (I'm a n00b)
<ymlu> i just compiled cool program rtorrent
<waspius> does anyone know how to install a bootsplash?
<beesandflowers> sethk: i would be happy for any and all resources about solving this problem...
<zeroflag> does the ubuntu installation disk have raid drivers?
<dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mangobot> richiefrich: ok... what does that do?
<sethk> riaal, I'm not really sure, but your root file system is ok and you should be able to boot.
<shrift> spoon: did that last command help at all?
<sethk> beesandflowers, you might tree using the flag that tells it to not use dma, which I believe is ide=nodma
<dgrantwork> how can I add edgy sources but not have them show up on apt-get upgrade. ie. leave dapper as the default
<beesandflowers> sethk: will do
<dgrantwork> this used to be possible in debian
<sethk> beesandflowers, you said this is a laptop?  What kind of hard drive does it have?
<richiefrich> mangobot well that gives u 3d
<sethk> riaal, can you borrow another machine and burn yourself a rescue cd?
<beesandflowers> sethk i think an ata drive 5400 seagate momentus
<mangobot> richiefrich
<scenestar> can someone tell me how i set the DEFAULT-WM value again
<Lane> plastic: Thank you, I will have to try it when I get home because I am behind a corprate firewall that does not allow packages to be downloaded
<mangobot> oh...really?
<sethk> beesandflowers, ide, not sata?
<scenestar> was it xinitrc or something else
<beesandflowers> i rather thought so, but i don't know
<richiefrich> manopulus   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<beesandflowers> i thought ide
<shrift> riaal: have you try booting in the safe mode? sorry but butt in, just thought I'd ask.
<kaffien> how do i use CIFS in ubuntu?
<richiefrich> mangobot    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<richiefrich> manopulus not for u
<sethk> beesandflowers, unless it is a very new laptop it wouldn't be sata.  Even for a new one it is likely not sata in a laptop
<riaal> sethk: I just smashed the keyboard and a prompt appered :D shall i just type "e3fsck"?
<sethk> riaal, try  fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc1
<mangobot> richiefrich: glxgears is still slow as hell for me...
<sethk> beesandflowers, I only asked because I saw a similar problem yesterday with an ide cdrom and an sata hard drive.
<plastic> Lane, ok.. if in any case i will be here..tell me how it goes..
<spoon> shrift, it didn't
<Lane> plastic: Thanks again and I will let you know.
<beesandflowers> ok, booting with ide=nodma results in a kernel panic
<shrift> spoon: what did it say? same thinga s before?
<richiefrich> mangobot u have no 3d
<beesandflowers> and i am panicky as well :)
<spoon> shrift, similar error, but shorter... I put it in the pastebin...
<richiefrich> mangobot fglrxinfo
<richiefrich> what  that do ?
<kyja> Installing DD606 with the alternitave cd... it only asks you to set a password for new user.... so once done I cant log in... what is that user name that goes with that password...thx
<msoul> thanks again erUSUL and TheGateKeeper
<beesandflowers> sethk: just to make sure i boot the alternate cd press f6 and simply write ide=nodma?
<riaal> salah: "bla bla, looks bad, bla bla, Recollect?<Y>" shall I?
<willys_fueguino> Can I upload photos ringtones and games to an usb motorola v220 cell-phone??
<kyja> realy?
<kaffien> any idea on CIFS for ubuntu?
<kyja> what does that do?
<cedric_> is there some bcm43xx users here ?
<sethk> beesandflowers, I'm not certain because I've only done it with breezy and you are using dapper.  The help should tell you
<kyja> yes cedric
<kaffien> it allows you to mount windows shares
<tenco> how can i colour "grep"'s output?
<spoon> This damn program will not uninstall because I manually removed some files...
<sethk> kaffien, use samba to mount windows shares in linux
<fileserver> ok time to install windows again aleast it easyer to work!!!
<mangobot> richiefrich: it can't find the command....
<riaal> sethk?
<Pozzy> hi
<richiefrich> mangobot then u dont have the drivers installed
<sethk> riaal, sorry, I wasn't here for a minute.  did you ask something?
<mangobot> oh
<kaffien> cifs is part of samba.....
<kyja> !new user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> kaffien, yes
<richiefrich> mangobot  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<sethk> kaffien, I didn't know if you are asking or answering
<park_canada> hi. i have another computer in the network using ubuntu. how do i "see" one computer from the other? (like Windows network places)
<richiefrich> mangobot all u need :P
<willys_fueguino> Can I upload photos ringtones and games to an usb motorola v220 cell-phone??
<kaffien> im asking how to install cifs support
<sethk> park_canada, typically using NFS file systems
<kaffien> samba uses it to mount windows 2003 server shares
<tenco> how can i colour "grep"'s output?
<park_canada> sethk: ok, can u tell me how to do it ?
<richiefrich> mangobot  u should exit X and goto console  1st
<park_canada> sethk: what to choose on the menu ?
<riaal> sethk: "bla bla, looks bad, bla bla, Recollect?<Y>" shall I?
<shrift> spoon: look here please, and try the 7th post. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149382
<mangobot> ok
<sethk> kaffien, should be installed when you install samba.  It wasn't?
<willys_fueguino> How can I upload photos ringtones and games to an usb motorola v220 cell-phone??
<willys_fueguino> How can I upload photos ringtones and games to an usb motorola v220 cell-phone??
<richiefrich> tenco man grep :P
<kaffien> negative
<tenco> :\
<kaffien> smbmount wasnt even isntall
<kaffien> we have letss seee here  3.0.22
<shrift> spoon: got to run for a bit, I'll check back with you in a bit.
<sethk> park_canada, I don't know how to do it with menus.  At the command line you create a file, /etc/exports, then you run the exportfs command, then you mount from the other machine as -t nfs
<park_canada> ok i;ll try
<sethk> kaffien, smbmount wasn't installed?  Is this dapper?  Possibly the package names have changed, I'm not sure.
<willys_fueguino> How can I upload photos ringtones and games to an usb motorola v220 cell-phone??
<richiefrich> tenco  grep --color=always
<park_canada> roy@roy-desktop:~$ cd /etc/exports
<park_canada> bash: cd: /etc/exports: No such file or directory
<spoon> shrift, thanks
<sethk> riaal, say yes to all the questions about whether it should fix.  wait, though...
<riaal> sethk: what do you think, shall i "Relocate?"
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino  plug it in
<tenco> richiefrich, thanks
<sethk> riaal, yes, but ...
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino  and use the motorla app
<richiefrich> in wine
<sethk> riaal, we should run the command that was shown on the screen in the error message, I believe it was tune2fs -b?
<mwob> Hi there ubuntu gurus ;) Can anyone tell me how to "bounce" my netwrok connection? I am using a ADSL modem, and I want to disconnect and re-connect
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: thanxx I'll try
<richiefrich> ok
<dgrantwork> how come apt is ignoring my APT::Default-Release setting?
<richiefrich> it works
<sethk> riaal, here it is:  run e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/hdc1
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino if u had usb
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino if u had  bluetooth on that phone
<riaal> sethk: ok, thanks a lot
<sethk> riaal, e2fsck is the same as fsck.ext3 (at least in this instance)
<richiefrich> it be easier
<sethk> riaal, then do the fsck.ext3 command, and say Y to any questions about whether to fix
<sethk> riaal, the only reason to say N is if you intend to do a raw backup of the partition.
<sethk> riaal, otherwise, since you can't use it without fixing it, you might as well just say Y
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: I have usb
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino  i meat  bluetooth
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: ok
<willys_fueguino> ;-)
<Nach_Fred> hi all
<sethk> willys_fueguino, usually it should look like a usb drive with a VFAT partition (or possibly fat16)
<Nach_Fred> simple question : is it possible to only list the directory with "LS" ?
<riaal> sethk: so Y to relocate at the first one? fsck.ext3? it will do the same thing as the other one? right?
<praetor> hi
<park_canada> what is the cmd to creat a new file ?...
<praetor> my brother has a laptop, and he wants to run xubuntu on it
<shrift> spoon: any luck?
<sethk> riaal, yes, they are the same, and, yes, answer Y there
<willys_fueguino> sethk: Where??
<spoon> shrift, it worked, i removed the post-removal script and it unistalled with the sudo dpkg-r --force-all jedit
<kyja> I still cant find how to login first time after a alternate cd install :(
<praetor> the wireless and all that jazz on my brother's laptop - will it work finely under xubuntu?
<shrift> spoon: excellent.
<sethk> willys_fueguino, run dmesg after connecting it and turning it on.  There should be a message saying it is /dev/sda1 (or sdb1, or sdc1, etc)
<mwob> anyone? just want to bounce the ADSL connection
<shrift> spoon: so what are you trying to do originally?
<spoon> shrift: install jedit
<shrift> spoon: and that version didn't work?
<spoon> shrift, I am using the jar file, it works great
<sethk> riaal, have to go for a bit; I'll be back.
<shrift> spoon: ok so you're all set now?
<praetor> does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu (xubuntu preferably) and laptops?
<spoon> shrift: no, but im all set now
<shrift> spoon: great. good luck.
<kyja> :(
<spoon> shrift, the jar works great....  and I have seen a howto on installing hte other one, after i tried
<park_canada> y do i get: bash: exportfs: command not found
<shrift> spoon: ahhh, good.
<willys_fueguino> sethk: nop. It detects it as a modem
<shrift> praetor: probably a lot of people have had experience with that.... what is your question exactly?
<mindmedic> praetor: i tested xubuntu-desktop yesterday on a fujitsu-amilo, what is your problem
<sethk> willys_fueguino, as a modem?  why do you say that?  what's the message?
<park_canada> can any1 help me define the other computer in my network (ubuntu too) so they can "see" each other ?
<sethk> willys_fueguino, if it is because it has a name like ttyUSB, that doesn't mean it thinks it is a modem
<shrift> praetor: also, you should probably head over to #ubuntu-laptop
<spoon> park_canada, are you using nfs or samba?
<sethk> park_canada, you have to install nfs server and client
<park_canada> spoon: i dont know...
<praetor> shrift: my brother has a laptop (relatively new, as far as the hardware is concerned).  he wants to run xubuntu on it.  is the driver support for laptop-specific hardware (wireless, graphics, etc) decent?
<park_canada> spoon: i'll be happy if u can guide me thorugh the procedure ;)
<manopulus> park_canada, you want to exchange files between ?
<willys_fueguino> sethk: says ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<cedric_> praetor : look at the wiki
<park_canada> manopulus: yes
<mindmedic> spoon: do you want to exchange files between the two computers or do something else...
<sethk> park_canada, you need to install nfs server and client.  samba is only for windows type shares, and shouldn't be used for linux to linux
<albacker> is there any tutorial on how to read DVDs under ubuntu cos mplayer isn't working and i have already installed libdvdread and libdvdcss.
<shrift> praetor: well that really depends on the specific hardware. In general practice yes. However, I'd do a google search for something like "linux + (your laptop model name here)
<park_canada> manopulus: that's the point actually. no other matter
<park_canada> sethk: ok. thorugh synaptec ?
<manopulus> park_canada, then you need samba server and samba client, and if you have xubuntu or ubuntu(gnome) you probably have it (in settings file sharing)
<msoul> one last question
<sethk> park_canada, yes, that's the easiest way
<spoon> mindmedic: I think park_canada wants to...
<msoul> can't install ncurses5-dev
<willys_fueguino> sethk: this is with lsusb: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<Roadkill^> hi... why does my ubuntu installer only show one empty partition, when i have 3 partitions on disk?
<manopulus> park_canada, in console type apt-cache search samba and install necessary stuff
<msoul> with apt-get install that is
<TLE> Does anybody know if there is a list of which kind af action automatix takes. More specifically, I'd like to know which application are only installed with apt-get
<park_canada> sethk: nfs-user-server ?
<albacker> is there any tutorial on how to read DVDs under ubuntu cos mplayer isn't working and i have already installed libdvdread and libdvdcss.
<shrift> praetor: and really, #ubuntu-laptop a whole channel just for laptop discussion, I'd bet you have a chance of someone over there having used the laptop. Also, you can get a live CD and try that, if that works, then the real install will work.
<sethk> park_canada, let me check, hang on a moment.
<riaal> can anyone help me? im trying to use the "e2fsck" and gets the message: "Inode table for group 570 is not in group. WARNING SEVEREDATA LOSS POSSIBLE. Reclocate?" how serious is this??
<park_canada> manopulus: but he just said samba is not good 4 me
<spoon> albacker, try vlc
<park_canada> sethk: thanks a lot
<sethk> park_canada, yes, nfs-user-server
<park_canada> always very helpful.. :):)
<park_canada> ok thans
<sethk> park_canada, you also need nfs-kernel-server
<snook353> i'm having trouble reinstalling opera
<mindmedic> albacker: have you tried totem -> file -> open media "name"
<park_canada> oh ok
<snook353> its not doing it
<sethk> park_canada, I think that will bring in all the dependencies
<willys_fueguino> sethk: says ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<park_canada> ok
<willys_fueguino> sethk: this is with lsusb: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<snook353> its no uninstalling
<sethk> willys_fueguino, yes, I saw that.
<park_canada> sethk: what's after?
<riaal> please, please help me! im dying here!
<albacker> spoon, what is it ?
<albacker> player ?
<sethk> park_canada, what is after what?
<willys_fueguino> sethk: what you think of that?
<spoon> park_canada, click system_administration_shared folders
<albacker> mindmedic, yes, and didn't work either, totem gives me error about libdvdcss [library which i installed] .
<waspius> i need some guidance with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20675
<park_canada> sethk: what do i do to see the other computer? (it is now installed there too right now)
<sethk> willys_fueguino, it's identified it as a phone, which is good.  Does it give you /dev/anything in the dmesg output?
<spoon> albacker, video lan client, you can apt-get install it, it comes from videolan.org
<park_canada> spoon: thanks
<Roadkill^> hi... why does my ubuntu installer only show one empty partition, when i have 3 partitions on disk? This happened when windows installation overwriten my MBR...
<spoon> albacker, plays everything...
<riaal> can anyone help me? im trying to use the "e2fsck" and gets the message: "Inode table for group 570 is not in group. WARNING SEVEREDATA LOSS POSSIBLE. Reclocate?" how serious is this??
<sethk> park_canada, you export the file system on one machine, on the other you mount the file system.
<riaal> sethk: still here?
<Roadkill^> i can load all the partitions from a livecd linux...
<mike-e> how can i view ip history of logins?
<sethk> park_canada, so, on the machine that is mounting the other machine's data, you do:   mount -t nfs machinename:/path /local/mount/point
<Roadkill^> mike-e: try command "w" in terimnal
<shrift> waspius: what are you trying to install? and how? are you custom compiling something?
<sethk> park_canada, on the server side, you create file /etc/exports and run exportfs
<mike-e> road: i need the history, not cuirrent
<riaal> sethk: im dying here =)
<park_canada> what is the machine name and path ?
<mindmedic> albacker: i got libdvdcss2 and it works perfect in totem & mplayer... you could also try vlc... i believe vlc brings its own dvd support.
<sethk> park_canada, the machine name is whatever you named it.  You can see it by typing hostname
<Orasis1> Hmm, Can I run MAC OS X in VMWARE on Linux?
<park_canada> oh, ok
<spoon> sethk, you can click system_administration_shared folders in gnome...
<park_canada> and path ?
<sethk> park_canada, the path is whatever you are exporting.  If you are exporting, for example, /usr/local, then it is /usr/local
<hume> is there anywhere I can find older ubuntu kernel-images, like 2.6.12?
<albacker> mindmedic, did you need to install totem-xine or just totem ?
<park_canada> ok
<park_canada> thasnks spoon and seth!!
<sethk> park_canada, spoon is giving you a way to do the same thing with the gui
<mindmedic> i've got totem-xine---
<park_canada> that's even better
<Apeiron> hey all :) i need to compile the dazuko kernel module for my dapper drake, could someone help me a little bit with that? thx for help in advance :)
<mindmedic> totem-xine uses the w32codecs package...
<willys_fueguino> sethk: this could work??? usb 1-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<shrift> waspius: you there?
<mindmedic> so you get a better support for most proprietary formats out there..
<Roadkill^> argh.. can anyone help meee? :)
<spoon> sethk, now how do I browse the shared folder with a gui on the other ubuntu machine...
<waspius> shrift: yep
<msoul> TheGateKeeper: anyidea on how can I install ncurses5-dev? :)
<Roadkill^> this is killing me... how do i restore my partition table?
<sethk> willys_fueguino, yes, but it should also print that it is treating it as /dev/something.  Perhaps you can paste the output of dmesg to the paste bot?
<fr500> hello
<shrift> waspius: what is it you are trying to install exactly? and are you trying to install from source or a .deb?
<riaal> Can anyone please help me?? im trying to use e2fsck and gets the message: "Inode table for group 570 is not in group. WARNING SEVERE DATA LOSS POSSIBLE. Reclocate?" What to do? How serious is this???
<erUSUL> Roadkill^: try gpart
<erUSUL> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Roadkill^> tnx, wil try
<sethk> spoon, once it is mounted you browse it the same way you browse local directories.
<msoul> erUSUL: what was the two websites you point it to me
<mindmedic> albacker: ubotu should know about restricted formats. i don't know how to ask him though
<msoul> erUSUL: want to install ncurses5-dev
<park_canada> i defined it. but how do i see it ?
<sethk> spoon, I don't know the hard way to mount it, with the gui.  the easy way is  mount -t nfs machine_name:/path /mount/point
<waspius> shrift: i want to install a package of window decorations..it is source
<albacker> mindmedic, i already read about that
<park_canada> is there a "network places" folder ?
<willys_fueguino> sethk: how???
<Roadkill^> bbl
<sethk> willys_fueguino, how to paste to the paste bot?
<riaal> why is everyone ignoring me? im dying here =)
<sethk> willys_fueguino, do   dmesg > filename
<mindmedic> albacker: i used easyubuntu on my laptop which worked fine too
<sethk> willys_fueguino, edit the file you just created with an editor, say gedit
<willys_fueguino> sethk: yes... I dont know how
<erUSUL> msoul: is libncurses5-dev
<riaal> sethk: please?
<msoul> oh
<sethk> willys_fueguino, then paste it to the browser.  the url for the paste bot is in the topic
<sethk> riaal, sorry, what?
<shrift> waspius: ok, looks like it is a package that requires kde libraries, you are using ubuntu or xubuntu I assome?
<moonlite1> how do i turn of the new caching in epiphany?
<waspius> shrift: i do not know
<riaal> sethk: "Inode table for group 570 is not in group. WARNING SEVERE DATA LOSS POSSIBLE. Reclocate?" What to do?
<park_canada> spoon: where to navigate to the place i defined ?
<albacker> mindmedic, nevermind im going to try a few other packages and get vlc than :) thanks for all :)
<shrift> ok, are you using gnome for your desktop?
<mike-e> how can i view the last ip addresses to log into a shell account?
<waspius> shrift: im using kubuntu
<shrift> waspius: hmmm that is odd, ok lets get you some -dev packages then.
<sethk> riaal, you are going to simply have to tell it to try to fix it, and pray.  If you have the ability to back up the raw partition first, that's a good idea.  To back up the raw partition you need that amount of space free.  If, say, /dev/hdc1 is a two gig partition, you need to have 2 gig free on another partition to back up.
<sethk> riaal, if you can't, or don't want to, back up, then as I said you just tell fsck to try to fix it, and pray.
<spoon> park_canada, what kind of machine you using ont he other end?
<mindmedic> albacker: vlc is available in universe or multiverse... the newest version can be obtained via the nightlies repository available on videolan.org
<moonlite1> my campus makes you auth through a website for the local wlan and now i can't reach a certain site because firefox/epiphany has cached the wlan-login-page instead
<MrWoo> can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<sethk> riaal, is it going to be a disaster is you lose everything on /dev/hdc1?
<plastic> I installed cvoicecontrol to my box sucsessfuly, but when i run microphone_config i get this error 'Error opening terminal: xterm.' -hmmzz.. But the problem is that that i have xterm working on my box properly.. Any ideas?
<park_canada> spoon: ubuntu on lap
<waspius> shrift: i have kubuntu..that is what u asked right?
<Orasis1> Hrmm, how can I remove the I386 kernel and replace it with the I686 kernel?
<park_canada> and here its ubuntu on regular
<shrift> waspius: yes, that is what I was wondering... hold on.....
<riaal> sethk: how the hell did this happen? its a 250gb disk =/ linux really suck
<sethk> someone tell park_canada how to mount an NFS file system on the client side through the gui?  I only know how to do it the easy way, from the command line.
<siratik000> How would I foudn out how much memory (RAM) I have?
<sethk> riaal, Did the machine crash?
<park_canada> hah seth :) the easy way is the gui!...
<sethk> riaal, any file system is potentially vulnerable to a hardware failure.  To avoid that you have o use hardware raid
<mindmedic> siratik000: free -m
<albacker> mindmedic, i can play the dvd with mplayer [i had to install mencoder]  but it runs kinda slow :S
<sethk> park_canada, actually, no, but people are afraid to do it from the command line so they find a harder way, from the gui.
<park_canada> sethk: i think i mounted it bt i dont know how to open it ...
<siratik000> I only have 2mb?
<kyja> I realy dont know why the alternate install cd never asked for user name only password to create user. so how do I log in please please please
<MrWoo> can i upgrade from breezy badger to daper drake? or do i have to uninstall ubuntu and reinstall
<sethk> park_canada, if you mounted it, you browse it just as if it were a local file system.
<park_canada> sethk: can u tell me how to "connect" it through the command line ?
<mindmedic> albacker: thats mostly related to videocard configuration
<siratik000> Mem:          2027        932       1095  ? Only 2mb or 2gb?
<sethk> park_canada, once it is mounted, you are done
<mindmedic> make sure you use "xv" output which is hardware scaled video
<park_canada> sethk:  so i dont see it :( both comps have the same name btw
<sethk> park_canada, the point of nfs is that it makes a file system on another machine look exactly like a local file system
<mindmedic> you card has to support it.. most modern cards do
<MrWoo> can i upgrade from breezy badger to daper drake? or do i have to uninstall ubuntu and reinstall
<sethk> park_canada, both have the same host name?  that's a bad idea.  Use the IP address instead of the host name, then.
<albacker> mindmedic, thanks, that was iT :D
<spoon> sethk, so I tried the mount -t nfs machine.ip:/path /mount/point and it didnt work
<plastic> siratik000, you have 2027mb
<park_canada> seth: can i change the name?
<siratik000> plastic: Thank you plastic
<sethk> spoon, did you get an error message?
<mindmedic> MrWoo: setting your /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper sources and doing an "apt-get dist-upgrade" will update your system to dapper
<spoon> mount to nfs server "192.168.0.x" failed
<sethk> spoon, you have to export the file system on the server side.  you do that by creating file /etc/exports, and then running the exportfs -a  command
<mindmedic> however there are more detailed articles on that in the wiki
<fr500> !picasa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picasa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> sethk: can i see whats on the disk?
<fr500> !picassa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picassa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> spoon, make sure nfs server is running on the side that exports.  Run exportfs on the server side.
<mindmedic> albacker: you're welcome
<fr500> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<MrWoo> mindmedic, thats all i have to do is type those commands?
<spoon> sethk:the etc/exports, is it supposed to have info about the path im exporting?
<mindmedic> fr500: its called picasa
<MrWoo> mindmedic, in the terminal
<sethk> riaal, depends what you mean by "see".  You can back up the raw data, which it sounds like would take a lot of space.
<sethk> spoon, right
<fr500> mindmedic: i see
<park_canada> can u tell me please how to change my computer name ?
<albacker> mindmedic, all i want now is another DVD/CD writer app [i dont have one] .. would you suggest any or k3b is ok [even if im a Gnome user]  ?
<fr500> mindmedic: some repos?
<mindmedic> MrWoo: you need to update your installation sources first
<shrift> waspius: try this: "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev qt3-apps-dev qt3-apps-dev kdelibs-dev kdebase-dev kde-devel kdegraphics-dev
<plastic> !dvd rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plastic> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> sethk: well i can i see what the name of the directorys is?
<sethk> spoon, man exportfs   should give you info
<shrift> waspius: that should install a bunch of development libraries that you will probably need for compiling your package.
<mindmedic> eg: change every occurrence of "breezy" in your sources.list file to "dapper"
<sethk> riaal, no, not unless fsck is successful
<sethk> riaal, you can find the mount point for /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab
<Apeiron> could someone give me the .ko kernel module from dazuko for ubuntu or help me to compile my own? thx in advance for help :)
<poison> mindmedic yup
<mindmedic> MrWoo: and then do an apt-get update to update them
<shrift> waspius: after that stuff is installed, you can simply move the the directory that the source has been unpacked into, and type "./configure"
<willys_fueguino> sethk: its uploading with the name dmesg_willys_fueguino
<MrWoo> allright
<poison> mindmedic then apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade to upgrade
<plastic> initNG how fast is it in percent?
<shrift> waspius: then, if that all works well, do a "make" in the same directory.
<shrift> waspius: after that do "sudo checkinstall"
<riaal> sethk: Well i can't se whats in the other 5 disc's.. why? not mounted?
<sethk> willys_fueguino, ok, when it is done it will give you a url that you can paste here.
<mindmedic> poison: dist-upgrade will upgrade and remove conflicting packages...
<mindmedic> think of it as a more agressive "upgrade"
<shrift> waspius: you will probably need to install checkinstall first "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<MrWoo> ubuntu see's my wireless card, but when i go into network settings I can't select it, its not there, only my ethernet port is, what should i do?
<the_empty> Was w32codecs removed from the repositories?
<dr_willis> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<sethk> riaal, possibly.  mount (with no arguments) will show you what is mounted.  You can mount the others that are in the fstab with:   mount mount-point  or mount device (for example, mount /dev/hdb1)
<Warbo> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<poison> mindmedic I would to apt-get upgrade. that is what worked for me. someone in here said dist-upgrade is better at finding dependencies
<Warbo> Yep
<shrift> the_empty: that package was never in the real repos
<waspius> shrift: i already have config utilities
<dr_willis> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> hmm
<the_empty> shrift, right but was in multiverse I though... *shrug* OK thanks
<shrift> waspius: good, did you try to do a ./configure?
<MrWoo> network manager doesn't have my wireless card in there
<riaal> sethk: thanks i will try it out.
<waspius> shrift: yes
<shrift> the_empty: I use this repo for w32codecs: deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<MrWoo> when i look at the hardware ubuntu see's I have it shows my card, but when i go into the network manager thing, my wireless card is not an option
<sethk> dr_willis, some things have changed NetworkWhatever from network-whatever.  e.g., breezy's network-admin is dapper's NetworkAdmin
<plastic> initNG how faster is it in % than init.d?
<mindmedic> poison: when you update and you have a package that relies on an older package version it will prevent a full update of your system..
<shrift> waspius: ok what is the output of that? did it work, or did it fail?
<dr_willis> sethk,  joy
<waspius> shrift: but i get this error checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<MrWoo> ubuntu see's my wireless card, but when i go into network settings I can't select it, its not there, only my ethernet port is, what should i do?
<mindmedic> so you could do a normal upgrade, and then try a dist-upgrade and look if some packages need to be removed...
<Warbo> !repeat > MrWoo
<shrift> waspius: can you please pastebin that? From the point where you entered ./configure to where it fails.
<waspius> shrift: sure
<kyja> I dont understand. does someone have an answer for me?
<MrWoo> what do you mean by normal upgrade?
<poison> mindmedic I guess if you knew the path to the repository that had your package you could keep it in there. I did not have any problems upgrading. what package is it complaining about?
<mindmedic> "apt-get upgrade"
<sethk> kyja, I don't see a question from you.  can you repeat?
<mindmedic> poison: my system runs fine.. i try to help MrWoo
<MrWoo> mindmedic, i don't have any connection to the internet when i use ubuntu
<kyja> install of alternate 606 asks only to create password for new user.. so I dont know how to login.
<willys_fueguino> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20677
<richiefrich> kyja 606 ?
<kyja> ubuntu 6.06
<mindmedic> MrWoo: thats different.. i suppose you could update from cd.. however i never did it...
<waspius> shrift: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20678
<Warbo> kyja: You were upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 or were installing 6.06 from scratch?
<willys_fueguino> kyja: try with oem user and the passwd you used in the install
<sethk> kyja, so don't you have a user name and password?  the user name and password of the new user you created?
<kyja> instll scratch
<MrWoo> mindmedic, yea, i'm trying to avoid that, i'd really just prefert to get my wireless card working
<sethk> kyja, you have the password you set, and the user name for which you set the password
<kyja> right installer only asks to make password. not a user
<squee> is it a problem if i have to disable apic to boot?
<MrWoo> mind medic, i have the windows drivers for the card with me on a cd, somebody told me something about like an ndiwrapper or something
<sethk> kyja, oh, that sounds like a bug.  Someone said the user name is oem
<MrWoo> mindmedic, could i use that
<Warbo> Could it possibly be a password for root?
<sethk> kyja, so try oem, with the password you set
<kyja> oh !!
<kyja> oem I will try
<mindmedic> MrWoo: do that first and then enjoy updating via network...
<kyja> thx alot
<MrWoo> mindmedic, how do i do that
<mindmedic> MrWoo: some cards work using ndiswrapper
<richiefrich> kyja try  root  too
<the_empty> shrift, thanks- I nabbed the .deb rather than adding the repo
<kyja> k
<sethk> Warbo, in breezy the expert install has you set the root password and a password for a user.  Not sure about 6.06 alternate, haven't done an install that way.
<willys_fueguino> kyja:  the default user name in the instalation is oem
<mindmedic> which chipset have you got?
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino thats qute dumb.. imo
<kyja> =]  you saved my hair guys.
<Warbo> sethk: I upgraded a Breezy to a Dapper, and installed a Dapper using desktop CD, so I don't know either
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: what thing??
<MrWoo> mindmedic, let me see if i can find out
<sethk> willys_fueguino, I'm looking up how you use the ACM device
<soheil> hi room
<richiefrich> willys_fueguinothe default user name in the instalation is oem  <-- that u should be allowed to make your own
<sethk> Warbo, ok.  If kyja tried oem, and it worked, I guess the name is oem   :)
<richiefrich> why set a default
<shrift> the_empty: sure.
<sethk> thanks willys_fueguino for the user name
* Warbo wonder why soheil is talking to walls
<soheil> any1 here has done and GUI staff using ubuntu?
<sethk> richiefrich, I agree, a default user name is bizarre.
<sethk> richiefrich, but apparently that's what it does, so ...
<richiefrich> sethk no dumb
<kyja> I will tell you in a few minutes. ok =]  I tried running installer again and is still installing.
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: in the alternate cd when you install in the oem mode thats the user wich installs the ubuntu..
<mindmedic> MrWoo: if your card is not recognized already, find out what card it is and google for it... i made sure my cards work before i bought them, so I don't know anything about ndiswrapper, wlan-ng, etc.
<shrift> waspius: ok try this: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev then run the ./configure again.
<soheil> any1 here has done and GUI staff using ubuntu?
<trappist> soheil: what?
<tmccrary> I need to reinstall cups completely, with stock config files and everything. How do I do this? I've tried apt-get --reinstall install cupsys and dpkg-reconfigure cupsys but it won't nuke everything
<soheil> how ro do GUI program using ubuntu?
<waspius> shrift: couldnt find package
<Warbo> An OEM system asks for username and password after it has been installed, so the computer can be sold preinstalled and the user sets it up themselves. However, if tweaks are needed by the vendor then having an oem user seems sensible
<soheil> how ro do GUI program using ubuntu?
<MrWoo> mindmedic, well ubuntu actually sees the card, i went into hardware manager and it sees the card there, it knows its a belkin 45G
<MrWoo> *54g
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: and when you first boot lets you make the users but if xserver fails you can't make the users
<tuxtux> bye bye
<soheil> how ro do GUI program using ubuntu?
<trappist> soheil: please stop repeating yourself.
<Warbo> soheil: You want to program a GUI?
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino so u must then go del him and then make a new one once u boot.. that seems so logical to me ..  *sarcasm*
<mindmedic> i think that card works out of the box...
<soheil> a program that uses GUI
<mindmedic> can you connect to wlans using the network manager?
<sethk> Warbo, someone is going to install ubuntu and not tell the person buying the computer how to log in?
<soheil> like windows, menus,..
<Warbo> soheil: Check out Glade and Gazpacho
<sethk> Warbo, that's useless, because without the password, having the user name is worthless
<the_empty> soheil ask your real question don't dance around it
<kyja> I this laptop I have running bcm4306 but it only works with 11M. but thats ok for now.
<Warbo> soheil: Or even Gambas
<tmccrary> is it even possible in ubuntu?
<MrWoo> mindmedic, thats the thing i can't do, when i go into my network manager, it shows my eth0 interface and my IEE1384, but not my wireless
<shrift> waspius: how is that working?
<kyja> did you try iwconfig
<sethk> soheil, there are several different packages.  the primary underlying libraries are gtk++ and qt.
<Warbo> sethk: No, I mean that after the computer is set up and installed, the person takes it home, turns it on and then is asked for their password
<sethk> soheil, gnome is built on gtk++, and kde is built on qt
<Warbo> (well, username, password, details, etc.)
<mindmedic> well are there any wlans around for you to connect...
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: it's oem@ubuntu $ sudo oem-config-prepare then reboot and automaticly erases that user and lets you create your user but thats only if the xserver works fine
<MrWoo> yea
<sethk> Warbo, they are asked for the user name and password, not just the password
<waspius> shrift: it says no couldnt find package
<kyja> woot
<gnomefreak> tmccrary: sudo apt-get remove --pruge
<MrWoo> i'm using the WLAN right now, my computer is set up to dual boot and i'm on my XP
<gnomefreak> oops
<shrift> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<the_empty> tmccrary, try apt-get --purge cupsys;
<sethk> gnomefreak, pruge?
<sethk> :)
<mindmedic> have you left-clicked on the network-manager icon or right-clicked
<gnomefreak> :)
<mindmedic> that was my error once :)
<the_empty> err with the remove in it, sorry
<MrWoo> mindmedic, left clicked i guess
* gnomefreak trying to pack clean and type at same time
<MrWoo> mindmedic, i mean i got in there
<Warbo> sethk: Yes, but DURING the install only the password is asked for, since the OEM vendor is not going to be using the computer, the user is. But in case they need to alter the setup (drivers, etc) then a default user "oem" is made, and to keep the system secure it asks the vendor for a password. Then the customer never sees that account
<shrift> waspius: try libx11-dev
<MrWoo> mindmedic, will something different happen if i right click
<mindmedic> well, one thing i dont like about the network manager applet is the huge difference of a left or right click.
<kyja> =]  makes sence indeed. we would be our own oem
<willys_fueguino> sethk: you saw the pastebin??
<kyja> thats cool
<squee> is it a bad thing if i have to turn off apic to boot while installing ubuntu?
<sethk> Warbo, I still say, since you have to give the password to someone, there is no advantage in giving only the password rather than the user name and password
<lnx^_> hiya
<MrWoo> mindmedic, so i should right click on the applet when starting it?
<lnx^_> how do I convert .3gp -> .avi?
<sethk> willys_fueguino, yes, I'm looking up how to use it.  You need to install a package; I'm trying to find which one.
<shrift> waspius: did that work?
<mindmedic> MrWoo: look in the wiki for your card... if there are problems with it i'm sure its the best place to get them solved... left-click shows available networks
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am trying to configure xdmcp but now the login via xdmcp has disappeared... Any ideas?
<Warbo> lnx^: There is a QT tool for that I think on kdeapps.org (I think that is the right address)
<soheil> :((abudhabichess requiers IE
<willys_fueguino> sethk: I'll be eternaly grateful
<MrWoo> mindmedic, i can't click on the card period
<siratik000> Help, how do I figure out if someone is "calling" the phone line my modem is on?
<sethk> willys_fueguino, I'm looking, but I can't promise I'll find it.  I have breezy here but not dapper.
<Warbo> siratik000: Pick it up?
<lnx^> Warbo: works in gnome too?
<park_canada> can u tell me how to change my computer name ?
<Warbo> lnx^: Yes, but obviously uses a QT theme
<lnx^> and it's kde-apps.org AFAIK
<mindmedic> if your laptop has a hardware on/off switch make sure it is enabled too...
<park_canada> if u did im sorry i missed it..
<mindmedic> what do you mean by click on the card?
<Warbo> park_canada: "sudo hostname"
<shrift> waspius: and try xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-dev        you're using dapper right?
<MrWoo> mindmedic, i'm on a desktop
<mindmedic> i am talking about the networkmanager icon in the system tray
<siratik000> Warbo: How do i know when to pick it u if i don't know if its ringing?
<siratik000> And worse yet, I have to figure this out from the command line
<shrift> waspius: also xorg-dev
<park_canada> roy@roy-desktop:~$ sudo hostname neta
<park_canada> roy@roy-desktop:~$ sudo hostname
<park_canada> sudo: unable to lookup neta via gethostbyname()
<MrWoo> mindmedic, when i go click on the network manager icon to start it up, i go in, and there is not choice for my wireless card
<waspius> shrift: the same error shows up
<shrift> waspius: ok try xorg-dev too
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: You used the alternate cd even once??
<shrift> waspius: andyou are using dapper right?
<lnx^> Warbo: can it convert both FROM 3gp and TO 3gp?
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino no i just find ikt odd
<richiefrich> it*
<jdt> hi
<mindmedic> better set your card up then and make sure "iwconfig" shows wireless extensions for your card
<MrWoo> whats iwconfig
<Warbo> lnx^: I can't remember. I think it was mainly to, but could also do from. I forget what it was called ("3gpwiz" or something)
<Apeiron> could someone give me the .ko kernel module from dazuko for ubuntu or help me to compile my own? thx in advance for help :)
<MrWoo> yea i don't think my card is set up
<shrift> waspius: so you have xorg-dev installed now? and you are using dapper, right?
<Daniel0> hey, i installed the things on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298 for testing, but i can't figure out how to remove it again. can somebody help me?
<jdt> i setup wine but when i try to get my cd/dvd drives keep deleating them?
<rixxon> how do i connect to a VPN
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: I had to use cause I'm a newbie and I coudn't fix xorg... with it that cd I learnt a lot...
<willys_fueguino> *to use it
<mindmedic> MrWoo: when you type iwconfig in a console it shows which network interface has wireless extensions
<MrWoo> awesome, thanks i'll try that out, be back in a bit
<CheetahMk2> Is there any way to get Xorg 7.1 working on Dapper? Any repos or anything like that for a .deb package
<rixxon> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<rixxon> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drezha> how can I edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file whilst in cmd line mode?
<jdt> can i get Quick tv to work on ubuntu?
<squee> I have the network manager set up and managing my wireless very well, but everytime i reboot, it asks me for the keyring password.  Is there anyway to let this program just get it without needing intervention?
<waspius> shrift: yes
<CheetahMk2> drezha: sudo nano /etc/X11xorg.conf
<Warbo> drezha: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<drezha> cheers
<shrift> waspius: good have you tried it again after install the xorg-dev package?
<jdt> how?
<waspius> shrift: yes
<drezha> I edited the vert refresh and horiz sync and messed up :(
<shrift> waspius: same error?
<waspius> shrift: i get the same error in the end
<brush01uk> #ubuntu classroom
<shrift> waspius: hmmmmmmm
<richiefrich> willys_fueguino no i been using since 93.. but i run arch and gentoo and that oem seems really odd to me thats all
<riaal> im trying to enter a folder whit some windows special charr in it. when i type cd and press tab it apperars like a square. how do i type /enter that??? please
<Warbo> riaal: You can always use ? as a single wildcard
<jdt> can Quick tv wok on ubuntu
<brush01uk> hi Shrift any luck on your W network, how do i get back to the classroom p[lease
<willys_fueguino> richiefrich: oks.... ;-)
<Warbo> (so "weird\ file?s\ name")
<lookt> how do i activate my wireless card?
<CheetahMk2> lookt: depends on what one you have, and what security you have on the access point
<shrift> brush01uk: simply type /join #ubuntu-classroom
<riaal> Warbo: ? please take that one more time?
<brush01uk> thankyou
<drezha> after I've edited it with nano, how do I save it and retsart X?
<CheetahMk2> drezha: you press CTRL+O, specify the filename, and hit enter.
<drezha> cheers
<CheetahMk2> Or, you hit CTRL+X to exit, and it will prompt then
<jdt> 
<waspius> shrift: i hae installed build essential and some additional packages..maybe i have not installed them all
<lookt> CheetahMk2: 	Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<CheetahMk2> lookt: type iwconfig, tell me what it says.
<fake-> what does everyone use in place of itunes?
<CheetahMk2> there should be a couple interfaces, only tell me which ones have 'wireless extentsions'
<sblackstone> anyone have a suggestion: compiz: Support for non power of two textures missing...old RIVA TNT2 with the older nvidia driver
<sblackstone> searched eveywhere for this.
<trygvea1> How can I install grub? I'm om a ubuntu-live cd now.
<Orasis1> What is "compiz"?
<sblackstone> new window manager
<lookt> CheetahMk2:brb, to my laptop
<baskew> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shrift> waspius: I think you are probably good... try installing kdebase-dev
<drezha> @trygvea1: install just grub or Ubunutu?
<trygvea1> just grub
<Orasis1> baskew: ;D
<trygvea1> Ubuntu is installed
<baskew> =] 
<ArisTos> hello
<waspius> shrift: should i uninstall the packages i installed?previously?
<drezha> thought it installed as deafult when you installed ubuntu
<trygvea1> windows has overwritten it
<shrift> waspius: also try xlibs-dev    No leave all the packages installed, they will not hurt anything.
<ArisTos> fresh ubuntu installed on notebook. The problem is the console fonts looks bad with subpixel smoothing... any advice?
<lookt> CheetahMk2: Eth1 has wireless extension
<CheetahMk2> Hm.. that's odd. Oh well, I guess run with that.
<Orasis1> Windows on a 3d cube?, .. :)) wow, a pure eyecandy window manager..
<CheetahMk2> You know that networking thingie in the upper right corner?
<CheetahMk2> double click it. In that box, type Eth0, then click the configure button
<siratik000> I need to figure out what number my modem is dialing from HOW to do this!!@$~, I don't have any regular phones (all 6 pin modular jacks). Is there a way to call an ANI number from a modem and record the result from ubuntu-server?
<CheetahMk2> er.. Eth1
<lookt> CheetahMk2: its connected, but firefox doesnt connect
<shrift> waspius: I have to go for a while. Good luck while I am gone.
<CheetahMk2> click on 'support'
<waspius> shrift: thank you very much|!!!!
<CheetahMk2> does it list an IP or anything?
<lookt> no
<CheetahMk2> Does your wireless access point have a password (WEP, WPA)
<lookt> is it a DCHP problem?
<CheetahMk2> Maybe
<CheetahMk2> but first tell me if your AP has a password/security or not
<lookt> No
<CheetahMk2> ok, then click the 'configure' button.
<CheetahMk2> you'll have to type in your admin password
<CheetahMk2> You should see 'wireless connection' 'ethernet connection' and maybe 'modem connection'.
<CheetahMk2> What does it say on 'Wireless connection'?
<lookt> im on different pc, brb
<GoDawgs> greetings all
<lnx^> Warbo: thanks a lot, got it working
<GoDawgs> Hey Guys, how do I install a .sh file?
<eyequeue> install?
<CheetahMk2> GoDawgs: put it where you want it, then run sudo chmod +x <filename>
<eyequeue> do you want to run it?
<GoDawgs> CheetahMk2:  thank you.... ok... let me give it a shot
<CheetahMk2> wait... I forgot about my question : p
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: chmod +x filename.sh then ./filename.sh
<CheetahMk2> How do I stop libGL warning: 3d driver claims to not support visual #### errors
<BeBraw> how can i make a shortcut to a bash script?
<CheetahMk2> sudo ln -s <old file> <link you want>
<CheetahMk2> I think
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  thank you :)
<eyequeue> BeBraw, what is shortcut?
<xyr|x> hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 6.06.. i ran wine and my system crashes.. now its unableto log on to the GUI login.. it will boot into console login.. any idea how to fix it?
<BeBraw> eyequeue: an icon that i need to hit to execute the script
<eyequeue> BeBraw, a symlink?  ln -s foo bar
<BeBraw> thanks for help fellas
<TheGateKeeper_> xyr|x: did you try Ctrl + Alt + F7 ?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: in the console, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' first to make sure your xsession is properly configured
<GoDawgs> CheetahMk2:  Nothing happend when I ran the command
<eyequeue> BeBraw, a symlink?  ln -s foo.sh bar
<xyr|x> ctrl alt f7 is blank
<xyr|x> jackmacokc : i try that..
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  where does one put software?
<TheGateKeeper_> xyr|x: worth a try :-)
<CheetahMk2> GoDawgs: nothing would happen, you just set permissions on the file
<siratik000> How do I foudn out if my modem is installed ?
<CheetahMk2> Not all files can be 'run' by default
<GoDawgs> CheetahMk2:  To do what?
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: usually in /usr/local
<CheetahMk2> now you type the name of the script, and it *can* run now
<erUSUL> !modem > siratik000
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok...
<nocti> http://www.clublaugh.com/es-items/712.swf
<siratik000> No I don't want to connect via dialup
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: but it depends on what it is
<siratik000> I'm setting up hylafax
<GoDawgs>  CrossOver Office
<eyequeue> /opt
<erUSUL> siratik000: it is a serial modem or winmodem (most internal)
<colinmart> just upgraded my hh rlease to v6.06...curious what the primary upgrades actually are; any new apps or anything cool I should know about?
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  It says I dont' have permissions to move it to that folder
<siratik000> I told it to look for the modem at ttys0 but i'm not sure if thats where the modem is at
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: what are you installing?
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, $HOME/bin/ is for non-global
<siratik000> no its a real modem
<lookt> CheetahMk2: it says eth1 is active - which is the wireless extension
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  I'm trying to install CrossOver office.
<xyr|x> jackmacokc : i've ran that cmd.. will now reboot
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  non-global what?
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, /usr/local/bin/ is for global (requiring root)
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, apps
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  oh...
<CheetahMk2> lookt: ok, now go into the configuration for that one... 'Properties', I think
<GoDawgs> then how does one drag and drop a program from one folder to the next?
<CheetahMk2> Make sure DHCP is checked
<siratik000> So how do I find out if ubuntu can see my modem and use it?
<erUSUL> siratik000: sudo echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0
<manmadha> how to put the startup task in ubuntu(song) like windows???
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: yes as he said, if its just for you put it in $HOME somewhere
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, so, if you want it global, sudo mv foo /usr/local/bin
<lookt> it is
<wasauce> anyone here at linuxworld in SF? or does anyone know if there is a linuxworld room?
<CheetahMk2> And enter in the SSID of the AP you want
<siratik000> erUSUL: nada back
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, so, if you want it per-user, mv foo bin/
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  I only have one user... myself!
<erUSUL> siratik000: look at the leds of your modem
<lookt> i put lookwire
<siratik000> its an internal - non winmodem
<gorski> how do i restore the grub menu when i install windows after ubuntu?
<siratik000> No lights
<JackMacOKC> gorski: grub-install
<manmadha> how to put the startup task in ubuntu(song) like windows???
<lookt> cause that is the name of my router
<CheetahMk2> lookt: that should be about it. If your AP had WPA, you'd need to get something called network-manager
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok, so I have it in my folder... now how do I actually install the bugger?
<erUSUL> siratik000: then it should be on ttyS2 or ttyS3. look in dmesg (dmesg | less)
<CheetahMk2> lookt: if you ever want a snazzier (but a bit unstable) interface, sudo apt-get instlal network-manager
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: probably ./foo.sh
<CheetahMk2> that has AP scanning and such, but kicks you off a lot
<gorski> i suppose i will not have any grub menu when i install windows?
<JackMacOKC> i dont use crossover office so i dont know
<eyequeue> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<manmadha> how to put startup task in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> manmadha, man update-rc.d
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok....
<xyr|x> jack : i still cnt boot into the GUI logon
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  do you know how to install CrossOver office?
<siratik000> Oh god, its like acronym soup
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: still blank?
<manmadha> eyequeue, thank u
<lookt> CheetahMk2: when i did "iwconfig" it says missed beacon: 25
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, not sure what it is
<JackMacOKC> brb
<eyequeue> manmadha, no problem
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  the program?   it allows one to run windows apps...
<siratik000> erUSUL: How do I read this dmesg | less?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i uninstall openoffice2?
<xyr|x> jack : not blank.. it automatically went using console.. using tty1
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, eww, no desire for that, sorry
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  I don't have the desire either... but it's a necessity at this point.
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: hmm..let me think for a sec
<erUSUL> siratik000: type in a terminal the command as is ' dmesg | less' less aloows you to view it one screen at time using the space bar
<gorski> how do i restore the grub menu when i install windows after ubuntu?
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, don't they have "wine" or something for that?  sudo apt-get install wine
<gorski> i suppose i will not have any grub menu when i install windows?
<siratik000> what am I looking for here?
<eyequeue> !grub > gorski
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  yeah they do... but I don't think it runs illustrator
<xyr|x> jack: i can run startx flawlessly..
<BeBraw> how can i make programs to automatically execute on startup? i have these gdesklet and checkgmail programs that i would like to open automatically
<varsendaggr> GoDawgs, Inkscape is prettty good
<gorski> thank you
<erUSUL> siratik000: which of the serial lines is the modem bind to there are a few ttySn
<BeBraw> GoDawgs: another alternative is xara lx
<T`ch> how does ubuntu autocomplete options for a program?
<T`ch> like apt-get [tab] [tab] 
<BeBraw> GoDawgs: perhaps even dtpblender if you are familiar with blender
<T`ch> it fills with possible options...
<varsendaggr> BeBraw, system administaration services
<GoDawgs> varsendaggr:  BeBraw:  thank you.... I'll try that in the future... but right now I'm on a deadline.... haven't got time to learn a new prog
<GoDawgs> BeBraw:  no, i'm not unfortunately
<siratik000> [42949376.770000]  serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<varsendaggr> BeBraw, Dtpblender also comes hightly reccomended by me.
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: have you made sure gnome is installed? i know it sounds silly, but just thinking out loud... maybe try an apt-cache policy gdm
<varsendaggr> BeBraw, it will be cool when they come out witht the traceer
* GoDawgs has never used blender before
<BeBraw> varsendaggr: yup
<lookt> CheetahMk2: when i did "iwconfig" it says missed beacon: 25
<erUSUL> siratik000: those are the normal serial connectors in the back of the computer
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : gnome works fine before the crash
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: so if you startx it works fine, its just starting automatically?
<manmadha> how to find the ip & mac address of the computers with in our network??
<treitter> has anyone set up rsync for serving?
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : nope.. manually
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: ok, but it does start fine when done manually, right
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : gdm is not installed.. it went missing
<JackMacOKC> sudo apt-get install gdm
<TheGateKeeper_> manmadha: ifconfig
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : startx works fine..
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: sudo apt-get install gdm and reboot and see how it goes
<treitter> the example rsyncd.conf says "don't use /var/run/rsync.pid for your pid file if you're running it from the init script", but it doesn't say why not
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : aight.. downloading right now..
* JackMacOKC crossing his fingers for xyr|x
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : gdm is the GUI boot logom?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x yes
<Infecto> hello i`v got problem with ubuntu and grub reinstalation, i install first ubuntu then windows and i`v got prolem with grub, when i`m try to reinstall it from rescue mode it fail
<manmadha> TheGateKeeper_, no i want how to trace the ip& mac of the other systems.....?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: well, its the gnome desktop manager
<GoDawgs> so I take it one can not install an SH file in Ubuntu?
<CheetahMk2> lookt: It seems I have run into a problem that requires my attention, I think someone else can help from here. Again, try apt-get install network-manager
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: i'm no expert, but i do know its 'needed'
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: sure you can
<GoDawgs> is that right?
<erUSUL> GoDawgs: sh file.sh does not work?
<Infecto> and when i`m trry to do it manualy it says that file stage1 not read correctly
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : sounds logical to me
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  erUSUL let me try that... i just tried install sh foo.sh
<GoDawgs> that didn't work for me
<TheGateKeeper_> manmadha: traceroute??
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : i used redhat-based system before.. i notice that ubuntu inittab defaults at runlevel 2(multiuser).. redhat multiuser is at runlevel 5
<manmadha> TheGateKeeper_, ya
<siratik000> How to remove modem in hylafax
<Gun_Smoke> I can't seem to get wine to run.. I checked over at #winehq And they have no clue.
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: with an sh script, you can usually 'chmod +x script.sh' then './script.sh' to execute it
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : if i change it to 5.. is there any effect? the comment said 2-5 is multiuser..
<GoDawgs> erUSUL:  That worked!  Thank you!!!!
<erUSUL> GoDawgs: no problem
<Gun_Smoke> Any known problems with wine 0.9.19 and 6.06 or something I'm missing?
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  erUSUL helped me get it to work... thank you :)
<pawsilver> hi there
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: i'm not possitive if thers any big effect. i've played with the runtime levels before myself and never saw a change so i left it as is
<siratik000> How to remove modem in hylafax?
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: sweet
<pawsilver> Does anyone know how to re-install repositries in Synaptic package Manager
<pawsilver> ???
<rixxon> how to authenticate with the "pptp" program
<JackMacOKC> pawsilver: what do you mean re-install?
<carthik> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  that's what I said! :)
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : i thought it was runlevel.. because the same thing happen with redhat if i'm logging in using single-user more
<Crooper> pawsilver edit your /etc.apt/sources.list
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: i see. did it come back up yet?
<Crooper> etc/apt/sources.list
<JackMacOKC> !repositories > pawsilver
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : not yet.. still dloding gdm+deps
<pawsilver> JackMacOKC, the package seems to be currupt it opens tells me to reload then says it can't and closes
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: yeah that might take a few. i gotta go afk for a few, let me know how it turns out in a few
<JackMacOKC> pawsilver: which package?
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : aight.. np.. last question.. gdm should be installed by default if using ubuntu desktop ISO right?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: yes
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: if its not there, you might have accidently removed it when installing something else is only thing i can guess
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : i was running synaptic.. then i ran FM2005 using wine when the system crash..
<pawsilver> JackMacOKC, the Synaptic package
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: now thats interesting
<JackMacOKC> whats FM2005?
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : football manager 2005(game) *sigh*
<JackMacOKC> hah
<pawsilver> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pawsilver> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: remind me to not join your fantasy league ;)
<mandaponium> my system's gone all wrong :(
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : it crash when i use "alt+tab" to check my synaptic process
<mandaponium> i upgraded to 6.06 and after a couple of reboots it's told me that the file system's bad
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : haha.. why not?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: joke...if you have that kind of luck with the game, i dont want to be near you for the season :)
<mandaponium> it asked me for the root password, and i'm now in the console but i don't know what to do next
<mandaponium> anyone any ideas?
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: what did you upgrade from, hoary?
<mandaponium> badger i think
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : i'm getting hooked with this apt-get/synaptic via package repos.. doesnt have to find rpm no more ;)
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: did you dist-upgrade
<y0ss1_77> how do i installl a binary
<mandaponium> i used the upgrade manager thingy
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: yeah, i like apt. its a Good Thing.
<mandaponium> but it didn't complete
<xyr|x> y0ss1_77 : what binary?
<jorgg> What is the name of the mail program in linux? The program where i can send messages to other uses with the command: mail
<mandaponium> so i ran apt-get dist-upgade
<y0ss1_77> realplayer
<y0ss1_77> i know its -i file but what command
<michael003> jorgg: I think it's mailx
<jrib> !realplayer > y0ss1_77
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: i feel your pain. the ugprade process is less than perfect. i had to redo my system as a result as well
<slicslak> what's the diff between apt-get and aptitude?
<JackMacOKC> jorgg: sendmail?
<jorgg> michael003: okay
<Crooper> does anyone know how to get evolution to retrieve webmail...in particular yahoo?
<jorgg> JackMacOKC: ok.. take a look at the suggestions
<mumbles-laptop> anyone know if i can change the startup when you loginto ssh ?
<xyr|x> slicslak : aptitude is apt-get gui i suppose..just like synaptic
<manopulus> Crooper, yahoo have pop3
<mandaponium> if i redo the system does that involve losing data?
<djcabz> whoa!!  this place gets mad busy...
<Crooper> i don't think so...they won't give it up if they do
<xyr|x> mandaponium : yup.. better backup to otherpartition first
<manopulus> Crooper, i have mail at yahoo.co.uk
<manopulus> Crooper, beleive :) i use it :) was in evolution, now sylpheed
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: if you have your /home partition on its own partition you can save most everything
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : grep: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<TomaszD> how do I change my shell back to /bin/bash? I have dash now
<mandaponium> JackMacOKC, how do i check that?
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: if you don't - this is a good lesson to always keep your /home partition seperate :(
<Crooper> hmmm... i'll try harder then
<xyr|x> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Crooper> thnx manopulus
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : i shld restart now?
<djcabz> TomaszD:  try chsh
<yc1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<yc1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: 'df -h' is a good way to see your partitions
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: couldnt hurt
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : rebbot.. in a sec brb
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  now that the program is installed, how do I put an icon in my apps menu for it?
<eyequeue> "very unsafe"
<TomaszD> djcabz, doesn't work, I've done something like this earlier: update-alternatives --install /bin/sh sh /bin/dash 1
<mandaponium> ok, it seems that /dev/hda1 is the only partition :(
<jorgg> michael003: mailx was right! thanks! :)
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: look for the alacart menu editor
<michael003> jorgg: Pleasure
<GoDawgs> jac
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok...
<mandaponium> is it possible to force a home partition now and move stuff into it?
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: should be in one of the existing menus
<alek> hello
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: no, but you can always recover from a live disc
<mandaponium> or should i attempt to start proftpd and backup stuff across the network?
<SNippL> so already noticed the bittorrent tracker is shutting down, when u r shutting down ur dapper?
<mandaponium> well i do have a live disc - i think... it's the one i installed from at first
<JackMacOKC> mandaponium: i would use a live disc and backup over the network, thats probably the easiest, then when you redo your system do some googling on partition setup for linux
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  ok let me look
<manmadha> can any one tell how to install gmail drive in ubuntu?
<djcabz> TomaszD:  hmmm, first things first, lets make sure the bash binary is there...  ls -al /bin/bash
<mandaponium> thanks JackMacOKC
<JackMacOKC> sure thing
<eyequeue> !gmailfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmailfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> manmadha, google for gmailfs
<mandaponium> should i tell the wife i might be some time?
<TomaszD> djcabz, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 669740 2006-04-22 00:51 /bin/bash
<mandaponium> should i get some beer?
<JackMacOKC> might be a good idea
<Gun_Smoke> manmadha:  Is that like the firefox extention?
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : yeah.. thanx dude! now back using GUI logon
<manmadha> Gun_Smoke, ya gmail php
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: sweet! glad a dummy could help
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : still wondering whres my gdm went during the crash
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  I see it in the Alacarte but I don't see it in my apps dropdown
<Gun_Smoke> manmadha:  Ah... I think I'll look into it myself.
<manmadha> eyequeue, i read them but i can not modify (fstab)....
<djcabz> TomaszD:  what happens if you simply type /bin/bash ?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x: who knows, but like i said..sounded silly...but sometimes the silly solution is the right one
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  nevermind, I figured it out
<GoDawgs> JackMacOKC:  thanks though :)
<JackMacOKC> GoDawgs: you'll need to create a new entry to the binary you installed, using the alacarte
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : ;)
<manmadha> Gun_Smoke,i didn't get u
<Krondor> Does anyone know if I can get the package repository lists for Ubuntu from their website?  I can't find it and I'm trying to determine what version a package is in 6.06.
<eyequeue> manmadha, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<pawsilver> Hi any-one can help?   I get this error when I run Synaptic Package Manager??  Thanx
<JackMacOKC> !repositories > Krondor
<mandaponium> ok... fsck says this:
<pawsilver> "E: Malformed line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<pawsilver> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<Warbo> Krondor: Search on packages.ubuntu.com
<eyequeue> Krondor, packages.ubuntu.com
<djcabz> TomaszD:  excuse me, I mean  /bin/bash --version
<mandaponium> "/ contains a file system with errors, check forced."
<Krondor> Thanks guys
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : by any chance, do u know the equivalent of redhat's "ntsysv" in order to check n uncheck service startup?
<mandaponium> "Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks and sizes
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x yes, theres an app for that, but i cant remember off the top of my head what it is
<tmorton> Anybody here using inkscape from the autopackage of it? I need somebody to help me debug something
<TomaszD> djcabz, GNU bash, version 3.1.17(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<Warbo> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<squee> how can i figure out what is wrong if my computer keeps locking up in the install?
<JackMacOKC> xyr|x check the forums, i know i've used it in breezy
<mandaponium> "I nodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. Fix<y>?"
<xyr|x> JackMacOKC : aight.. np
<TomaszD> djcabz, but that's not helping, I still cannot run the ati installer which is known to bail out on dash
<chrisbudden14> how are external hard drives in Ubuntu?
<Warbo> tmorton: I had to compile it myself after filing a bug in the stable version :(
<TomaszD> I had this problem today with another workstation djcabz
<Warbo> chrisbudden14: I run off one
<JackMacOKC> chrisbudden14: i have no problems with them
<siratik000> Can anyone help my find my modem/setup hylafax: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20685
<method|> are broadcomm wireless cards automatically recognized by ubuntu or do I have to d/l drivers and setup?
<djcabz> TomaszD:  you really should be able to simply type  /bin/bash   and be in the bash shell.
<JackMacOKC> method|: depends on the model
<siratik000> wow djcabz - my real name is ThomasD
<TomaszD> djcabz, I know, I wouldn't be here if it was that easy to fix :)
<chrisbudden14> Warbo, and JackMacOKC how are the backup features of them?  are they press a button and they pull the data off?
<method|> i guess i have a model that isnt recognized then
<xyr|x> !ymessenger > xyr|x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ymessenger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackMacOKC> chrisbudden14: no, i dont have that type of external drive. its simply an external drive. in order to do backups you have to use rsync or oether
<Warbo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<nahoj> hi everyone. I have a problem with my laptop-screen-resolution. model: acer travelmate 4072wlmi, graphic chipset i915GM. when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i choose to "auto detect monitor" the screen goes black and kicks me out of X, unable to finish the configuration. I have tried to do the same thing without having X running but that didn't give any results. I was then able to finish the configuration though.
<nahoj> but the resulotion is still 1024x768.
<JackMacOKC> method| what model is it
<chrisbudden14> oh cool thanks JackMacOKC  Warbo and ubotu
<tmorton> Warbo, bug in inkscape or in autopackage?
<djcabz> TomaszD:  I think we've run up to the limit of my knowledge on this topic then...  however, I did notice that your /bin/bash binary was a different size versus mine, yet, the version numbering is the same?
<TomaszD> djcabz, I've screwed the other workstation up to the point of the terminal crashing upon start and having no sh interpreter. I had to reinstall that one completely, I don't want to screw this one up
<POVaddct> nahoj: apt-get install 915resolution
<Warbo> tmorton: Inkscape
<mandaponium> nahoj - is the TM screen capable of 1280?
<tmorton> ah
<mandaponium> mine isn't
<mandaponium> although mine's the 855GM
<TomaszD> djcabz, ok thanks anyway, will try to get this fixed
<nahoj> mandaponium, yes
<nahoj> POVaddct, checking that one out
<Warbo> tmorton: If using gradients in masks the object would disappear after saving. I lost loads of work because of that :( but it's fixed now
<djcabz> TomaszD:  keep asking someone here may know more...
<TomaszD> ok
<nahoj> POVaddct, nice, something was installed anyway.. should i just restart X?
<mandaponium> hmmm, one of the deleted inodes has zero dtime
<POVaddct> nahoj: yes, restart X
<siratik000> Can anyone help my find my modem/setup hylafax: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20685
<JackMacOKC> TomaszD: whats your /etc/shells file look like
<djcabz> TomaszD:  what happens when you ls -al /bin/sh
<misieq> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<xyr|x> !mirrot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirrot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xyr|x> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<JackMacOKC> TomaszD: also check /etc/passwd to see what your shell is set at
<nahoj> POVaddct, ty very very much!!
<POVaddct> nahoj: no problem
<POVaddct> nahoj: 915resolution patches the video bios (which does by default not contain the native display resolution)
<siratik000> I have a question: How do I find out if I have a modem (er.. that ubuntu recognizes that I have a modem). And how do I see its status and its serial locations (no its not a winmodem)?
<nahoj> POVaddct, very nice to know in the future! =)
<cpete> im looking to make the leap into ubuntu later this week, how easy is the setup for raid + dual monitor?
<djcabz> I think it is a link issue...  but if running /bin/bash doesn't get you into bash, I'm at a loss.
<POVaddct> nahoj: nearly all notebooks with intel shared memory gfx and non-standard resolutions have this problem
<JackMacOKC> TomaszD: have you tried changing your shell with the chsh command? you might man chsh
<Warbo> siratik000: It should be /dev/ttys0 if it is detected. Try using that in gnome-ppp or something and see if you get a dial tone
<siratik000> Warbo: on server
<Warbo> siratik000: Ah. Maybe use wvdial to dial then (gnome-ppp is just a GUI for wvdial anyway)
<djcabz> JackMacOKC:  what does this command do, update-alternatives --install /bin/sh sh /bin/dash 1  (which is what s/he ran prior to asking here)
<TomaszD> JackMacOKC, it shows that the one I'm using is /bin/bash, so it isn't really helping
<yc1> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TomaszD> JackMacOKC, this script is the culprit http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/faster-dapper.sh
<siratik000> apt-get install wvdial
<Warbo> siratik000: Wrong window?
<siratik000> yep
<JackMacOKC> hmm..let me go check it out
<Warbo> :)
<siratik000> Arghh! Hylafax installation is masochistic
<misieq> !tell me about mplayer
<misieq> !tell misieq about mplayer
<KamModMatt> Hello all, I am new to ubuntu as of this morning (and linux for that matter). I installed ubuntu 6.06 x86 and when it finally loads into the OS all I get is a series of colored vertical bars. I thought it might be a resolution issue so I loaded the live CD with various low resolutions with the same issue. I have tried dissabling my SLi and I still have the same issue. Any suggestions?
<Warbo> !mplayer > misieq
<mandaponium> JackMacOKC, fsck fixed it all :)
<ymlu> !tell ymlu about mplayer
<siratik000> Wow , wvdial sent an initialization string somewhere, but it didn'
<siratik000> t tell me!~
<rsk> KamModMatt: try installing the nvidia binary drivers and se if the problem still exsicts
<Warbo> ymlu and misieq: Use "/msg ubotu mplayer" instead please
<KamModMatt> rsk: how would I do that exactly?
<Warbo> siratik000: I think it is all controlled by something in /etc, if I remember right
<siratik000> Its ttys4!!! WTF, Why would ubuntu put my modem up on ttys4
<Leng> Can someone help me get a Dapper Desktop to get its hostname via dhcp?
<siratik000> yep, etc/wvdial.conf
<mvhenten> Hello, who's a I have to ... to find out what black magic to use to type an euro sign in abiword on a us keyboard?
<jorgg> is there any IM-programs for console that support jabber, msn ICQ etc?
<pawsilver> Hi I get this message when reloading in Synaptic Package manager "E: Malformed line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<pawsilver> E: Unable to lock the list directory"   help????
<Warbo> mvhenten: Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<siratik000> pawsilver: sudo apt ...
<xyr|x> jorgg :use GAIM! ;)
<mvhenten> Warbo: but where if I want to type the damn thing?
<xyr|x> !tell jorgg about gaim
<mvhenten> I need it more then once a day.
<Leng> jorgg: I used something called naim which did a few. aim, icq, irc
<rsk> KamModMatt: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jorgg> xyr|x: does gaim supprt console?
<KamModMatt> rsk: thank you very much for the help, I appreciate your time!
<pawsilver> siratik000, What u mean?
<Warbo> mvhenten: I don't know, I don't use Euro signs or US keyboards (well, unless some dodgy distro doesn't let me change it!)
<mvhenten> I think it is quite silly to have a sticky note with a euro sign in it after having euro as a currency for over 6 years now!
<jorgg> Leng: okay
<xyr|x> jorgg : meaning of console?
<Warbo> !euro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about euro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jorgg> i mean not in X. working in a terminal
<Warbo> Worth a try
<Leng> jorgg: I am not sure if it does msn
<astroraptor> Hi, can someone help me out with Ubuntu-Lite?
<jorgg> Leng: ah.. okay
<mvhenten> alt-gr E pops up the abiword menu, not an euro.
<xyr|x> jorgg : ic..nope.. gaim runs in X
<astroraptor> I'm having difficulty install it =/
<jorgg> Leng: Ill check
<jorgg> xyr|x: okay..
<Leng> jorgg: I just used it for aim.
<TomaszD> JackMacOKC, and, how's the script?
<burned> ela
<burned> ela?
<burned> uparhei kanenas ellinas edw??
<burned> min gamiswwww....
<astroraptor> TomaszD: :O
<Warbo> burned: English please
<burned> is anyone from greece here??
<burned> ti english re arhidi?
<Warbo> Ah, Greek. Sorry, I didn't know where to redirect you
<burned> ok..
<TomaszD> astroraptor, ?
<burned> mpa
<chavilog> jj
<astroraptor> TomaszD: didn't think I'd see you in here
<TomaszD> astroraptor, you hang out in #skyos ?
<astroraptor> yes
<TomaszD> well I'm having a problem, I've decided to drop in, usually kind folk in here
<pawsilver> Hi I get this message when reloading in Synaptic Package manager "E: Malformed line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<pawsilver>  E: Unable to lock the list directory"   help????
<rsk> pawsilver: how does line 22 in sources.list look like?
<TomaszD> pawsilver, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list . Check the 22nd line
<TomaszD> you probably forgot to put "deb" in front of the address
<astroraptor> TomaszD: same thing, only thing is it's with Ubuntu-Lite so I'm not sure how many people use it can help me
<xyr|x> !tell xyr|x about enlightenment
<Warbo> Gah! It makes no mention of E16! E17 is not a newer version of E16, they are seperate WMs
<xyr|x> anybody knows which repos have the enlightenment package? my synaptic doenst display the current version thus i cant download it
<Dravas> Where are the Cursors in
<Dravas> I wanna add more cursors
<Warbo> xyr|x: I compiled the latest version myself (0.16.8.2)
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: universe
<Warbo> Dravas: Install the "gcursor" package
<Dravas> ok
<iratsu> which ubuntu kernel images should be used on intel macs?
<Warbo> Dravas: Then look in System>Preferences
<xyr|x> Warbo : will give it a try.. but im interested in getting the package
<Dravas> ok thanks Warbo
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper: universe?
<Warbo> xyr|x: Unless you want to use composite in it then the one in Universe is fine
<godzirra> Hrm.  since I upgraded my system, apache2 can't find mod_perl.pm anymore.
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > xyr|x
<godzirra> Any suggestions how to fix that?  It says its installed when I try and install it via my package manager.
<Warbo> !universe > xyr|x
<xyr|x> thanx
<treitter> does anyone know why "use chroot" in /etc/rsyncd.conf might not be applied when I start the daemon?
<alek> hello
<xyr|x> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<godzirra> anyone know?
<godzirra> Ng: upgrading screwed up my mod_perl :/  I'm not sure how to fix it.
<TomaszD> how do I force an update-alternatives on sh when it tells me that there's only dash to choose from? I want bash
<harisund> I have a quick question. On Breezy I used to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card to work. Now on breezy it doesn't. I think I need to blacklist or remove some bcmwl module. Can someone help me do that?
<harisund> Sorry I meant in Dapper it doesn't now.
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : tq!
<pawsilver> Tom39Away, Thanx  it was so easy!!  I got all this source code off a site and all I needed was where to put it!!  Its working again thanx
<Jowi> harisund: the blacklist is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: yw :-)
<harisund> Jowi what is the name of the module I need to remove to get ndiswrapper working?
<Jowi> harisund: no idea - no wireless here
<harisund> Jowi I do not want to use fwcutter or anything. I prefer my Breezy method of ndiswrapper to get it to work in dapper as well.
<dell500> anyone here know if it's possible to format a 300gb USB SATA drive via fdisk for fat32 (LBA)? I tried, but nothing seems to be progressing
<plastic> Hello my tux friends ;-)
<dell500> howdy
<TomaszD> JackMacOKC, djcabz - I managed to fix this myself :)
<stjepan> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<xyr|x> !tell xyr|x about rcconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> can I install new gtk 2.10 in Ubuntu??
<JackMacOKC> TomaszD: what did you have to do?
<stjepan> in Gentoo I would just emerge it (there is gtk 2.10 ebuild), but ubuntu afaik has no packages for gtk 2.10
<xyr|x> dell500 : any specific reason 4 using fat32?
<TomaszD> JackMacOKC, sudo update-alternatives --install /bin/sh sh /bin/bash 1 && sudo update-alternatives --config sh (and then I've chosen /bin/bash)
<heeeelp> hi, can someone help me find the root of a DMA issue?  I have to put in linux ide=nodma to fix the "mounting root filesystem" hang, and then I have to use sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda after the boot to re-enable it or my os is extremely slow!  Can someone please help me fix this?  I'm a linux newb-  so PLEASE PLEASE explain in a way I can understand.  I've used xp my whole life.
<c0rrupt`> hi i have a D-Link DWL 520+ driver but am having trouble finding drivers, does anyone have this card or can help me for a sec
<argument> heeeelp, disabling DMA can make your OS slower yes... you also need it for MP3s to play well in XMMS
<gutano> I'm having alot of trouble getting a network card working in Ubuntu, it shows up in lscpi as a Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<c0rrupt`> minus the first driver.
<nahoj> hmm.. I need some serious help again. when I try to install updates with sudo apt-get update - apt get is complaining about broken deps. how to solve?
<gutano> c0rrupt`: /wave
<c0rrupt`> lol
<heeeelp> argument:  I'm quite aware of that, however I was enquiring how to fix the dma problem, not as to what dma does.
<c0rrupt`> u have the card too?
<plastic> xyr|x, you can share your partitions with windows on same box..
<argument> heeeelp, k, well what kind of hard disk do you have
<gutano> c0rrupt`: my d-link works, hehe... 530-TX+
<heeeelp> Western Digital 80GB
<argument> heeeelp, and what version of ubuntu and what exactly is going on
<c0rrupt`> its the "+" thats getting me
<heeeelp> IDE
<gutano> c0rrupt`: but this is a server, and I'm sitting here with very little resources to lookup on my own
<c0rrupt`> i found drivers for dwl-520 but
<gutano> c0rrupt`: got 1 nic working, heh
<gkappe> Good evening, after I have installed dapper on my father's pc, I get a kubuntu splash boot screen while I installed ubuntu. Anybody have a clue to change it to ubuntu?
<c0rrupt`> good for u?
<heeeelp> I'm using xorg 7.0, uh....ubuntu version....
<heeeelp> eh...
<argument> heeeelp, so it's not SATA?
<heeeelp> how do i check the version?
<gutano> c0rrupt`: I can make it to irc =DS
<xyr|x> plastic : i am using my win partition under the same box.. ntfs though :P
<pau1> hi all, does anybody know a music program that will play mp3s?
<heeeelp> argument, no its not but it has dma
<argument> heeeelp, well when did you download your ubuntu CD
<c0rrupt`> i dont care if u cant help me
<c0rrupt`> ;p
<heeeelp> argument yesterday
<gutano> c0rrupt`: I'll try =D
<c0rrupt`> o rly
<xoan> alguien habla espaol?
<argument> heeeelp, ok, then you're on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<c0rrupt`> ok well. i need to find the chipset
<heeeelp> Yes
<c0rrupt`> but uh
<c0rrupt`> "+" = bitch
<gutano> lspci should list the chipset
<argument> heeeelp, and so what happens when you insert the CD into the drive and attempt to boot from it
<xoan> por favor alguien me puede ayudar con un problema
<lawine> #es
<gutano> lspci | grep Ethernet
<xoan> thanks
<plastic> xyr|x, ntfs is one of posabilities..
<plastic> too
!lilo:*! There will be a minor server rehubbing in about 30 seconds. Affected users: about 330.
<pau1> I cannot play my mp3 files in rythambox
<argument> heeeelp, what make and model is your hard drive
<heeeelp> argument, it hangs (Kernel Panic) if I dont disable dma.  In the quiet splash it just says "Mounting root filesystem"
<argument> pau1, rhythmbox suxors :) use xmms
<plastic> pau1, xmms will do the stuff
<siratik000> How do you install ghostscript?
<lawine> argument: waht about bmp?
<pau1> xmms do I need to down load it?
<heeeelp> but later when I enable dma it works smoothly again
<heeeelp> make/model?
<heeeelp> uh..
<dell500> xyr|x, FAT32 can be used on tri-os (linux, xp, and mac)
<argument> lawine, bmp is just a better xmms isn't it?
<gkappe> Hello, anybody have a suggestion in how to change a faulty bootsplash on dapper?
<argument> "better" being all relative here
<siratik000> How do you install ghostscript?
<lillpelle> uhm, it is possible to play mp3s with rhythmbox
<heeeelp> argument well i cant exactly rip it out and look at it....is there a console command that pulls it up?
<rsk> lillpelle: yes
<plastic> not only xp more like any-Win*os
<lawine> argument: so i heard, i got told it would use by multimedai keyboard keys (but doesn't atm)
<pau1> it is? is xmms better ?
<lawine> argument: it does plays my mp3 well enough :)
<lawine> pau1: xmms is like winamp
<Crooper> xmms is the best
<waspius> does anyone know where i can get an icon for trash which will show me when full and when empty..cause know it either shows only full or empty
<siratik000> Is it gs-gpl?
<sans> anyone knows what the kde base directory is?
<Crooper> i even watch my avi's with it
<michael003> pau1: You need to install the MP3 plugin for gstreamer. It's one of the gstreamer0.10-plugins packages
<heeeelp> argument well i cant exactly rip it out and look at it....is there a console command that pulls it up?
<siratik000> I've tried apt-cache search ghostscript | grep ghostscript and no straight result came up
<holycow> does anyone know or have recommendations for SCSI raid cards that have default support in debian/ubuntu systems?
<argument> heeeelp, why can't you?
<siratik000> apt-get install ? , what ? = ghostscript ?
<argument> heeeelp, have you ever opened your computer case before?
<lillpelle> siratik000: gs instead
<holycow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<siratik000>  lillpelle: thanks
<plastic> waspius, its full when there is something and its empty when not..
<argument> heeeelp, and if so how do you know that it has DMA support :P
<sans> kde base directory? anyone knows?
<argument> heeeelp, maybe the DMA support that it's trying to load is corrupt, or maybe your hardware is corrupt
<heeeelp> argument, yes-  I just built it- I have it open right now, but i can't see it lol :P  and yes, I know it has dma support because when I enable it I am able to operate my system smoothly again :)
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15196  repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<argument> heeeelp, ok so when you do linux=nodma what happens
<heeeelp> argument, however I can't find the source of this problem
<heeeelp> it disables the dma.
<bruenig> what is the printer command? I am trying to print a pdf and adobe only gives me a print to file, which I assume is postscript or a printer command but I don't know what the printer command is? I assume something /bin/something or /usr/bin/something
<waspius> plastic: yea great tell me something i dont know...!!!
<argument> heeeelp, i know that
<Orasis1> Hrmm.. how can i use RAR's?
<Orasis1> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<waspius> plastic: the problem is it only shows one status
<heeeelp> it boots fine when I do that
<waspius> plastic: according to the i con i choose
<plastic> waspius, yep
<heeeelp> but then it runs like shit
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : tq ;)
<heeeelp> and then I do the hdparm
<heeeelp> and its fine again
<holycow> is ubuntuforums.org related to ubuntu.com?
<plastic> waspius, and your piont is?
<plastic> holycow, you bet..
<waspius> plastic: that when i put something in it it is supposed to change and show full..not show it is empty
<bruenig> how do your print a pdf
<bruenig> you*
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: you new to linux?
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : new to debian-like system.. new to linux desktop computing
<plastic> wasauce, oh..that's the problem.. i think a little trick with Themes should work.. try to choose other one..
<dell500> how do you format a USB-SATA drive?
<bruenig> I guess I will just go with postscript until I can find out otherwise
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: put some usefull links together here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home what distro have you used previously?
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : previous n currently,i used redhat.. for servers.. not for personalcomputing
<dell500> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<pebblestone> hi, which is the best way to keep ssh session alive? TCPKeepAlive or ClientAliveInterval?
<heeeelp> yeah, I disable the DMA to boot or it hangs, and then I have to re-enable it later-  how do I track down the source of this?  IT's a Western Digital 80GB Hd....WD800 I bleieve
<plastic> waspius, oh..that's the problem.. i think a little trick with Themes should work.. try to choose other one..
<roxlu> whats the newest flash player plugin for firefox for ubuntu?
* Yoshi is away: Absent
<argument> heeeelp, google
<argument> !flash roxlu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash roxlu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: I prefer Synaptic/apt-get to rpm based distros
<argument> !flash > roxlu
<heeeelp> Well, I doubt I would be in here had i not scowered the net already-
<waspius> plastic: i have also installed crystal widows decoration...but for some reason it is not transparent..any idea on that?
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : me too.. i getting used to synaptic day after day
<Leng> How can I install ubuntu without setting a hostname and having it get its hostname via dhcp?
<argument> heeeelp, well i can't make the assumption that you have or haven't until you've told us
<nemesis_> hi there
<dell500> what's the correct syntax for formatting a USB SATA drive that's 300gb? 'sudo mkdosfs -c /dev/sdc1' ??
<nemesis_> anybody here?
<pebblestone> anybody pls answer my question? (;
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : updates made easy ;) dependencies made easier ;)
<heeeelp> lol good point argument, I almost forgot this was a support chan  lol!
<plastic> waspius, i heard that there is problems for transperent things with nvidia or ati video cards.. what is yours?
<waspius> ati
<waspius> plastic: ati
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: true cool :-) having a little fling with sourcemage myself at the moment on my test box
<nemesis_> i have some problem with xgl compiz
<Orasis1> nemesis_: Why do you want a 3D cube as your desktop? :D
<nemesis_> is this the good channel?
<Orasis1> Im just curious, how is that effective
<plastic> waspius, try to google it.. i dont realy remember about that...
<Herbal> Nemesis, join #ubuntu-xgl
<nemesis_> thx herbal
<jeff303> if Firefox randomly quits, is there somewhere I can see an error log?
<waspius> plastic: ok thanx
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : after using ubuntu.. i'll definitely will try debian-ized servers at my office..
<NickGarvey> xyr|x: :)
<plastic> waspius, no prob..
<heeeelp> hi, can someone help me find the root of a DMA issue?  I have to put in linux ide=nodma to fix the "mounting root filesystem" hang, and then I have to use sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda after the boot to re-enable it or my os is extremely slow!  Can someone please help me fix this?  I'm a linux newb-  so PLEASE PLEASE explain in a way I can understand.  I've used xp my whole life.
<argument> heeeelp, please don't repeat
<argument> heeeelp, you're probably *much* better off using the forums for that issue
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : most of my servers ran on redhat EL/centos ..tired of up2date/yum
<heeeelp> Oh, I was seeing if someone else would remotely attempt to give tech support.
<plastic> heeeelp, ubuntu.com and search..
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: don't which one is the best, ubuntu seem to be making muterings about getting into that market
<heeeelp> plastic:  been there, done that- they dont have any documentation on this.
<argument> heeeelp, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ <-- forums and bulletin boards and wiki's are often better resources for support
<Orasis1> heeeelp: You should be careful, it's not too wise to invite strangers into your machines :P
<heeeelp> seen it-  tried it
<argument> heeeelp, as in it might take longer to get the answer but a lot of devs DO read the forums and don't care about IRC
<plastic> heeeelp, they have docimentation on DMA
<Yamaraj> Is i810 DRI working in Edgy?
<heeeelp> they have it on DMA but they dont have it on my support problem
<argument> heeeelp, so post your support problem on the forums! geez!
<heeeelp> if they did...I wouldn't be in here lol!
<heeeelp> argument I did
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : it's all linux in general.. but the xtra fudgie wudgie that matters ;P
<argument> heeeelp, ok, well then basically the most you can do is wait
<argument> heeeelp, wait a few hours then try your question in here again
<argument> heeeelp, wait a day or so then check the forum
<heeeelp> It would seem so, by the sound of the "official ubuntu support channel"
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: to true :-)
<argument> heeeelp, support == help for people with systems that are working fairly normally. your question sounds like it needs a dev to solve it. either that or you haven't read enough about configuring DMA... one of the two
<facugaich> I'm about to erase my Win partition and clean install over, in the same harddrive there's the ubuntu partition... any advice before I begin?
<argument> heeeelp, *and* either way, developers tend to hang on the forums more so than IRC
<argument> heeeelp, official support channel != official channel where the devs hang out
<heeeelp> Argument, its a gui based os.  I shouldn't need to know that stuff lol;  and yes, I've heard your schpeel.
<santa99> ls
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, have you thought of using hdparm.conf to re-enable the drives dma?
<santa99> hi guys
<heeeelp> thanks anyway.
<heeeelp> nemesis, no-  Im a linux newb lol
<argument> heeeelp, no, don't confuse windows with linux
<NemesisUK> do a search on hdparm.conf :)
<argument> heeeelp, the attitude of "i shouldn't need to know this" is part of the issue
<argument> heeeelp, in linux your attitude should be "i must know and understand this in and out"
<Tarcio> hello,
<heeeelp> nemesis, will do.  You've been infinitely more helpful in your two lines of correspondence then the last 30 minutes of responses I've gotten :)
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, enable the service and you can enable dma for devices at boot
<eyequeue> and i never considered linux to be a "gui based os"
<santa99> anyboday here knows some tutorials for example network programs
<Tarcio> the gcc is not work in ubuntu 6.06 server64
<manmadha> santa99, ya
<Tarcio> somebody help me?
<rsk> Tarcio: how does it not work?
<argument> heeeelp, except i already told you that waht you needed to do was learn more about DMA, and though NemesisUK gave you a quick idea you could have found that data on your own
<eyequeue> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rsk> Tarcio: what gcc ? do gcc -v
<Tarcio> gcc -o out out.c
<Tarcio> OK
<Tarcio> wait a minute
<hid3> Evening everyone. How can I echo coloured text in bash?
* heeeelp puts argument on ignore for being kind of useless intentionally
<argument> heheheh
<Tarcio> Using built-in specs.
<Tarcio> Target: x86_64-linux-gnu
<Tarcio> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran,objc,obj-c++,treelang --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --with-system-zlib --libexecdir=/usr/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-threads=posix --enable-nls --program-suffix=-4.1 --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-libstdcxx-debug --enable-mpfr --enable-checking=release x86_64-linux-gnu
<Tarcio> Thread model: posix
<spoon> siratik000: apt-get install gs-gpl
<Tarcio> gcc version 4.1.2 20060729 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-10)
<argument> heeeelp is kinda useless to himself, so it doesn't much matter
<eyequeue> argument, don't waste breath on those who don't want help and just want to complain, you'll live longer
<santa99> manmadha,  could you tell me the pages you know
<ToHellWithGA> I'm having trouble printing.  When I do a "test" page, the legible lines are "POST / HTTP/1.1\nContent-Length: 259\nContent-Type: application/ipp\nHost: 192.168.1.100\nUser-Agent: CUPS/1.2.2\nExpect: 100-continue"
<argument> eyequeue, good idea
<spoon> a little late...
<ToHellWithGA> !tell tarcio about pastebin
<dell500> can someone please help me with a formatting/partition table problem i'm having with my USB SATA (300gb)?
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : after installing ntfs-3g.. any adjustments need to be made to enable full read / write xs to my other ptions?
<JackMacOKC> whats the problem dell500
<NemesisUK> argument, some ppl just need to be given a prode in the right direction or sometimes a good hard shove :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xyr|x: Do you really intend to write to NTFS...
<dell500> JackMacOKC, well i've used fdisk to make the partition table... i then use fdisk -l to see if it worked, and it didn't, but my main problem is formatting with mkdosfs but doesn't work
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : just testing.. :)
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: sorry never used it, so I can't comment :-(
<santa99> manmadha, still here ?
<derekS> does anyone have mutt + smtp setup? how are you guys doin int
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : could use xtra GB's.. then can queue more torrents at my win movies partition :)
<Warbo> Is Configuration Editor available in System Tools by default, or does it need to be enabled in Alacarte?
<manmadha> santa99, u want the links for networking?
<Amaranth> Warbo: that second one
<Warbo> Amaranth: Ah, thknks
<Warbo> *thanks
<santa99> manmadha, yeah that would be very kind of you
<sharperguy> how comes i cant get a better resolution than 1024x768?
<shrift> waspius: you had any luck yet?
<JackMacOKC> dell500, are you trying to format the drive in fat32?
<cheesy1> heh dumb question but where are my kernel headers installed ?
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: you will have the movie gestapo after you :-)
<dell500> JackMacOKC, ya
<h4ch3r> some use direqtcafe in ltsp-4.2:???
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: what drivers did you install on what type of video card?
<eyequeue> cheesy1, /usr/src
<tximas_> hi
<tximas_> i am installing ubuntu 6.06 on my emac but when start the Xserver i dont see enything
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : :D hehe.. i have only 20 GBs for ubuntu
<sharperguy> nvidia, i have configured xorg so that 1024x768 is not even available and it still only gives me that option
<heeeelp> NemesisUK:  I have been using the hdparm command to enable it (DMA) manually on bootup...was that what you were referring to?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: when you type in terminal glxgears -printfps what do you get..
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: bought a HDD caddy system 80Gb for windows, 200Gb for Kubuntu
<JackMacOKC> dell500, have you looked at this http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mkfs.vfat.8.html
<cheesy1> eyequeue, yeah thats what i figured. install scripts says it can't find them when i point it to /usr/src/linux-headers (which is a symlink to /usr/src/linux-header-2.15.26 )
<sharperguy> umm, wrong syntax
<dell500> JackMacOKC, mkfs.vfat is the same as mkdosfs...
<tximas_> i press control+alt++ or - but dont change
<tomasz27> where do I get XGL?
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, you can set hdparm to start at boot and setup dma on your drives using hdparm.conf you'll find it in /etc. you then set hdparm to start at boot
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : haha..mine is reversed.. 240GB win.. 20GB ubuntu
<JackMacOKC> dell500, oh yeah my bad..you said you were using mkdosfs
<dell500> JackMacOKC, ya
<JackMacOKC> dell500, is it giving you an error?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: Did you install the drivers as per the help wiki here or some other way off nvidia website or automatix or easyubuntu
<dell500> JackMacOKC, ya
<sharperguy> automatix
<ymlu> !tell ymlu about XGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> it dont think thats the problem
<JackMacOKC> dell500, what is the error?
<sharperguy> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dell500> JackMacOKC, mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdc' (use -I if wanted)
<shaantanu> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<NemesisUK> !tell heeeelp about hdparm
<heeeelp> sharperguy:  looking for yourself?? lol  Seek, grasshopper.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ymlu> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heeeelp> lmao
<heeeelp> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<heeeelp> oh
<sharperguy> !knowing stuff
<shaantanu> !GnomeBaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knowing stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GnomeBaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NemesisUK> heeeelp,  just type man hdparm.conf in a terminal
<heeeelp> you know on some servers !list is an automatic permanent ban...
<heeeelp> will do
<eyequeue> ENOUGH
<eyequeue> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: Just for my own information, how did you install the drivers?
<shaantanu> hey guys what shud I go for GnomeBaker or k3b
<sharperguy> automatix
<eyequeue> shaantanu, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sharperguy> i dont think its an issue however
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: gnomebaker if you use gnome, k3b if you use kde
<shrift> shaantanu what do you mean exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: I kinda already knew..
<nemesis_> hi, can anybody help me with xgl and compiz?
<NickGarvey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shaantanu> ubuntu ....
<sharperguy> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: just had to admit your shame...
<shrift> shaantanu: are you asking which program you should use?
<sharperguy> ??
<eyequeue> shaantanu, gnomebaker will use your gnome libs, without pulling in all the kde libs
<shaantanu> does it really mater ... k3b will work fine on ubuntu as well
<sharperguy> ???
<shaantanu> ok
<shaantanu> whats the default thats installed wid ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > sharperguy
<eyequeue> shaantanu, but k3b will add bloat to your system
<shrift> shaantanu: it does really matter to some people. You need to ask a specific question.
<bruce89> k3b looks wrong in gnome
<shaantanu> hmm
<shrift> shaantanu: there is no default in ubuntu. We have built in burning, it comes with gnome. Some people prefer a program though, so they get one.
<sharperguy> I dont think it's a driver issue
<heeeelp> damn.  none of this documentation is for newbs.  It's like a soap opera- you can never really get into it because the story started two weeks before you found the channel.
<shaantanu> ok ... thanx
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: I would do gnomebaker, less dependancys
<ymlu> gtk apps look good in kde
<dell500> JackMacOKC, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: what do you get for glxgears?
<tximas_> alguien habla espaol???
<shaantanu> thanx everybody
<jujimufu> I do update-rc.d 915resolution start 99 defaults but it says " update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?) "
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, pm me mate
<eyequeue> !es > tximas_
<shrift> shaantanu: like the others were saying though, for Ubuntu, I reccomend GnomeBaker. for Kubuntu, KD3
<JackMacOKC> dell500, pastebin your fstab
<sharperguy> 2311 frames in 5.1 seconds = 449.425 FPS
<eyequeue> jujimufu, man update-rc.d, you have a syntax error
<sharperguy> i am using xgl but not compiz
<jikanter> Where is a good tutorial on dual booting with grub on the MBR?
<dell500> JackMacOKC, that might be what's wrong... hmmmm
<NickGarvey> sharperguy: I don't think.. you can do that...
<waspius> shrift: yep it all worked fine thanx allot!!!can uremind me which packages i downloaded so i can use them if i need them in the future?
<sharperguy> but i dont think thats an issue either
<cpete> heeeelp: i find soap operas the opposite... no matter when u start watching someone just came out of a coma or died
<TheGateKeeper> heeeelp: this what you are looking for? ---> Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<jujimufu> eyequeue: I just copy-pasted this command from an ubuntu help thread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: and what nvidi card is it... my Nvidia 6600 pci-e gives 6000 +
<JackMacOKC> dell500, well lets start there so pastebin it and we'll look at it
<heeeelp> jikanter:  install your second boot first, ubuntu second, it will setup grub automatically, then look up how to edit the grub list file.
<eyequeue> jujimufu, man update-rc.d, the thread has a syntax error, in that case
<dell500> JackMacOKC, k, one sec
<jikanter> cool heeeelp
<shrift> waspius: well there is really no reason to uninstall. But I think that the ones we ended up needing were kdebase-dev and xorg-dev. but I'm not 100% sure.
<jikanter> thanks
<manmadha> santa99, http://rapidshare.de/files/2434316/TCPIP_Illustrated_Volume_1__Addison_Wesley-1993__Richard_Stevens.chm.html
<heeeelp> you want ubuntu on hda or it'll schitz out all the time
<sharperguy> gforce4 mx 440
<shrift> waspius: so you ca just leave all of those packages on your system, they will not hurt anything.
<waspius> shrift: ok np..it just if i reinstall at some point kubuntu not to do everything from scratch
<dell500> JackMacOKC, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20692
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy: Good luck, I'd double check your driver....
<cpete> is there a minimum suggested graphics card requirement for XGL to run smoothly?
<waspius> shrift: the problem is though that although i installed crystal it is not transparent..and i cannot find how to change it plus my trash always shows that it is empty even though it is not
<harisund> How do I add cpufrequency scaling applet to my Xubuntu panel/
<JackMacOKC> dell500, which drive are we talking about? and is it an ipod?
<ymlu> harisund: top
<harisund> ymlu what to/
<harisund> top?
<brl4n> when you install a new package does is it automatically supposed to get added to the program listing?
<ymlu> harisund: open terminal and top
<shrift> waspius: yeah, those sound like problems to ask the developer of the theme your using. Also, I don't use KDE, sorry I have no idea.
<brl4n> i'm trying to get network-manager-gnome to show up so I can configure WPA support
<dell500> JackMacOKC, that's why i was like hmmmm, cause the ipod is sdc2 .... but in fdisk it says it's a 300gb sata
<harisund> ymlu oh no, that is not what I want. What I am looking for is a way to find out at what speed my processor is running.
<waspius> shrift: no problem u helped me lots anyway..i just need to find how to setup my firewall now and i am done i think
<JackMacOKC> dell500, try a 'df -h' and see if it shows up there
<dell500> JackMacOKC, nope...
<harisund> ymlu my processor supports scaling. It can switch between 800 Mhz and 1600 Mhz. In Windows the AMD power monitor shows me that my processor runs at 800 Mhz, except when there is a sudden increase in the usage of CPU when it gets scaled to 1600 Mhz. Is Xubuntu capable of that?
<facugaich> Windows' installer doesn't recognize the FAT32 partition I created with Gparted as valid. help?
<ymlu> harisund: in top u see: Cpu(s):  5.0% us  1.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 81.2% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.7% si
<jeff303> does anyone else have the problem where Firefox seems to stop accepting keyboard input on forms and the address/search boxes, etc?
<JackMacOKC> dell500, did you create a mount point for it yet?
<harisund> ymlu top only shows me what percentage of my cpu is being used. that's not quite the same as what speed it is running on.
<dell500> JackMacOKC, ya, /media/usb-sata
<ymlu> harisund: right
<shrift> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<harisund> ymlu utilization is one thing, processor frequency is another. I want the latter, not former ... in Gnome there was a nice applet that showed me the frequency. Looks like Xubuntu doesn't have one.
<ymlu> harisund: i need such cpu too
<shrift> waspius: type "!firewall" in the IRC chat here.
<waspius> shrift: ok thanx
<harisund> ymlu well, I am using Turion64 but 32 bit kernel. The processor scaling is primarily for battery saving.
<waspius> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<shrift> waspius: np.
<JackMacOKC> dell500, try a sfdisk -l /dev/sdc
<waspius> shrift: yes but i do not have iptables installed
<shrift> waspius: sorry, I should have told you to type: /msg !firewall. They don't like us typing info questions right in the chat. My bad.
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, this is what you want http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html
<waspius> ok np
<JackMacOKC> dell500, it might not be /dev/sdc, might try sdb or sdd
<eyequeue> waspius, you don't?
<dell500> JackMacOKC, says no partitions found... which i think is true because it's a new drive
<eyequeue> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: Linux kernel 2.4+ iptables administration tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.3-2ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 309 kB, installed size 972 kB
<eyequeue> waspius, it is standard
<JackMacOKC> dell500, oh my bad..its brand new. duh
<waspius> eyequeue: no..i think it is not..cause i tried before to find it but nothing..but wait..
<dell500> JackMacOKC, ya, and sda and sdb are both sata drives in the comp on a raid array
<cpete> is anyone running XGL with dual monitor? im looking for a new graphics card but I have a few limitations such as AGP 8x, 1 slot, and dual dvi
<xyr|x> TheGateKeeper : i'm writing to my ntfs... any known hazards?
<waspius> eyequeue: ok i have it
<waspius> eyequeue: but i installed guarddog
<tuxtux> ciao
<eyequeue> waspius, i don't do kde, sorry
<dell500> JackMacOKC, Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<eyequeue> waspius, but it looks like that is a frontend
<waspius> eyequeue: np
<waspius> eyequeue: what is a frontend?
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: used to be well dodgy, and could trash your system, what I gave you is still in beta, but Xandos are using it, and claim to be one of the few linux distro that read / write to ntfs out of the box
<heeeelp> i.e windows, gnome
<Skippy> hey everyone
<TheGateKeeper> xyr|x: time will tell :-)
<heeeelp> waspius^
<JackMacOKC> dell500, so when you sudo fdisk /dev/sdc it wont let you create any partitions?
<eyequeue> waspius, but it looks like guarddog is a frontend to iptables
<dell500> JackMacOKC, I mean it does, it goes into the prompt and stuff, then i write it, and it doesn't do anything to the drive...
<waspius> heeeelp: ??
<JackMacOKC> hmm
<Skippy> i just changed my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x800
<Skippy> but my fonts seems funny
<Skippy> does anyone know why
<shrift> waspius: he is saying that guarddog is a program that simply creates a nice interface for you to view what the iptables are doing.
<dell500> JackMacOKC, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20693 this is the fdisk output at the beginning
<JackMacOKC> dell500, you hit n to create a new partition, then w to write the partition table and its not writing it? thats weird
<waspius> shrift: oh ok..thanx for the clarification.
<waspius> but still dont know how exactly to configure it
<xyr|x> gtg.. thanx guys! be back when problem comes. . . .
<gabone> hello
<dell500> JackMacOKC, you wanna see the process i just did with fdisk to get an idea?
<JackMacOKC> dell500, well you're running this under sudo right?
<shrift> waspius: you are using kde right? maybe you can find better help on the kde irc channels.
<JackMacOKC> dell500, yeah you are...crap
<dell500> JackMacOKC, yes
<waspius> shrift: ok i will try thanx
<dell500> JackMacOKC, what's wrong with that?
<shrift> waspius: good luck!
<waspius> shrift: thanx allot
<JackMacOKC> dell500, no thats what you want..i'm just stumped.
<sharperguy> chicken niggets
<shrift> waspius: maybe youc an get more help in #ubuntu-classroom too.
<dell500> JackMacOKC, check that pastebin again cause it went without any errors or anything
<waspius> shrift: i will check that out also..thanx
<dell500> JackMacOKC, it worked that time, now there is a correct partition in there of /dev/sdc1
<JackMacOKC> dell500, yeah the output looks ok...so it worked that time? what did you do different?
<dell500> JackMacOKC, mkdosfs is working!!!!
<dell500> JackMacOKC, i switched from my front usb to the back usb.... wierd
<JackMacOKC> dell500, that is weird, but common. the front usb ports on computers are usually not suplied the same power as the back
<brl4n> i'm trying to get network-manager-gnome to show up so I can configure WPA support.  I installed it but how do I add the applet or whatever so I can actually use it.  There doesn't seem to be any documentation that explains how to get it running
<dell500> JackMacOKC, really? cause of the voltage difference or whatever it is cause it's not accually connected to the mobo directly or something
<michael003> brl4n: Run nm-applet
<JackMacOKC> dell500, yes its usually connected with a connector rather than straight to the mobo, we have problems with kb/mouse all the time for the same reason
<Skippy> does anyone know how to fix the quality of the fonts after changing resolution
<brl4n> michael003:ok.  seems odd that it doesn't just add it automatically
<sonicvanajr> Hi, I have a video card that is supported by the kernel, but I want to input via the component cables, not by the rf/cable adapter, does anyone know of a program that can do this ?
<JackMacOKC> dell500, glad you got it working. sorry i'm such a dummy. we're all learning here
<dell500> JackMacOKC, no way, you helped a lot. that's all i really needed to was someone to go through it with me :)
<Ych> sonicvanajr: i don't think computers are capable of accepting HD (component) inputs at all....
<Lord_Shimfs> hi
<JackMacOKC> dell500, no problem. glad i could help
<sonicvanajr> Ych, I used the wrong term. I just mean the normal red, yellow, white jacks
<Lord_Shimfs> i have a little problem, i cant get my broadcom wireless card to work with my ubuntu os (im new to linux)
<Ych> composite that would be
<Jowi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sonicvanajr> Ych, thats the one !. Can I get input from that ?
<dell500> JackMacOKC, I'll keep you in the loop to let you know what goes on with this though, I'm guessing a 300gb drive will tkae a while to format, so I'm gonna go to downtown to get some stuff done, peace and thanks a lot
<Ych> sonicvanajr: so, you want to input a signal into your comp?
<waspius> shrift: hey maybe you can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20697 i get it when i try to make in configuration
<sonicvanajr> Yeah, from an xbox
<JackMacOKC> dell500, nah, should take no time at all..maybe a few minutes at the most
<Ych> sonicvanajr: I knot its possible by hardware, i used to do it on windows, but i assume you know that
<sonicvanajr> Hehe yeah
<JackMacOKC> dell500, i formated 1TB on my system just last weekend and it only took a few minutes
<brl4n> Lord_Shimfs:join the club.  it took me a while to figure out just what to do.  you gotta learn 10 things just to get it to work
<Soulfly> Hi. i have problems with special swedish letters in licq. when I type them I get an error-message saying "Error encoding to UTF-16 form" and message sent is clipped. i've tried "LANG=xxx licq" in various forms. im running xgl. Anyone that can help?
<dell500> JackMacOKC, alright, i'll stay around to see what happens then... wow, 1TB? shizzle
<Ych> sonicvanajr: haven't tried it on linux yet, but i figure there should be some info on VIVO for linux on the net
<Ych> !vivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Shimfs> i know the wireless documentation, but my friend who is good at linux tells me that broadcom wireless is hard to get to work
<Ych> too bad
<sonicvanajr> Ych, thanks
<Ych> well i can't help you there, sorry
<Ych> np
<JackMacOKC> Ych you're better getting a capture card then using vivo
<Ych> really?
<JackMacOKC> imo
<Ych> i have a capture card myself, but i've also used vivo before
<elesouef> Hi all, someone can help me with sending files to a cell phone via bluetooth using dapper ?
<JackMacOKC> the capture cards are better suited to, well, capturing :)
<Ych> well ok, but tell that to sonicvanajr
<Ych> :D
<JackMacOKC> plus the driver support is there for a lot of capture cards already..i had no problems getting my leadtek working under breezy
<Ych> hmmm, that reminds me though, i need to try to set up my capture card sometime....
<Ych> yeah i got a leadtek too, i might do that today...
<Ych> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ych> !tv card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackMacOKC> mines a 2000 deluxe, and it works great in linux
<Ych> arrgh
<Juftus> Lord_Shimfs: Got wireless working on my laptop which has Broadcom 4318. Wasn't that bad, though I haven't edited the startup scripts yet so anytime I wanto to use wireless, I have to run 2 commands manually.
<Ych> how'd you do it?
<Ych> any specific program?
<DanHowell> good evening friends
<JackMacOKC> Ych, just chedked the forums..theres lots of people who have set it up..its no thing at all
<Ych> ok ill google around
<Ych> thanks
<omong_kosong> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ych> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skippy> does anyone know how to fix the fonts after changing resolution
<Ych> ooops
<gepatino> does anyone knows how to upload the firmware to an epson stylus?
<gepatino> I need to print w/o cups, lp, etc?
<DanHowell> which is the file with "nameserver 123.45.67.89" in it?
<JackMacOKC> gepatino: probably done over usb
<POVaddct> DanHowell: /etc/resolv.conf
<JackMacOKC> gepatino: and probably a utility only exists for windows would be my guess
<JackMacOKC> gapatino: which stylus?
<gepatino> JackMacOKC: stylus c67
<gepatino> JackMacOKC: it works ok using cups, but i need to print directly to the port
<DanHowell> should resolv.conf have "nameserver <my router IP>" in it?
<gepatino> JackMacOKC: and i was told that you need to upload the firmware first
<shrift> waspius: out of curiosity, isn't there a package in the repo that you can use for kopete?
<JackMacOKC> gepatino: i used to have a c62 that worked just fine in breezy. why do you need to direct print?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: depends on whether your router does dns forwarding or not
<robert_> is there a default CN=, DN= for a freshly-instaleld OpenLDAP server?
<waspius> shrift: do u mean adept the update manager?yes but it does not find any updates
<shrift> waspius: sorry, I think that is another question for the Developers.
<robert_> installed*
<JackMacOKC> gepatino: if you're trying to print direct pcl, that might require a firmware update for sure. i doubt you'll be able to do that in linux though. i imagine that epson has a utility thats windows only to update that
<gepatino> JackMacOKC: it for a special app runing on a livecd, and its easier to open the port and write, that detecting the printer.... configurie cups, etc
<gepatino> JackMacOKC: i need it to be totally automatic
<shrift> waspius: no... the package. do this "sudo apt-get install kopete"
* robert_ wonders if anybody knows
<JackMacOKC> robert_: i dont know, but i wouldnt think so
<shrift> waspius: or do you mean by that that youa re looking for a later version that is on the repositories?
<LeeJunFan> anyone have any ideas how I can setup a time quote per user per day for our library? I need something that will allow a user to be able to use a workstation X minutes then notify them a couple minutes before they get logged off.
<LeeJunFan> s/quote/quota
<waspius> shrift: i have done that but it says i have the latest version..although i found one which is later
<waspius> shrift: dont you know what the problem might be here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20697
<CyDrive> can someone help me for some reason only on this computer my internet is running really slow and in some cases not allowing me to connect to servers. My apt-get function dosent work at all neither does trying to install programs through synaptic package manager
<shrift> waspius: you found one later... wehre did you find it? On the internet? Because what the package manager is saying is thatyou have the latest version that has been packaged for your Kubuntu release version. So in other words, the version packaged for kubuntu is what you have, However, out in the world somewhere, the people that write the kopete software are still working and realeasing new versions. That new version has not been imported to Kubuntu yet,
<shrift> however.
<waspius> shrift: i found it on the kopete webpage
<shrift> waspius: yes, then that is a version of the software that has not yet been packaged for Kubuntu.
<Lane> I am in need of medical err...computer assistance: when I use p0f I recieve this error:[-]  ERROR: pcap_open_live failed: socket: Operation not permitted
<waspius> shrift: ok but how can i install it?
<Lane> Is that a firewall deal?
<waspius> shrift: by compiling it!so all i need is to solve the problem right?
<shrift> waspius: you do not need to compile it fortunately. On their site they have a binary all prepared for Ubuntu Dapper. Use this link to get it: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kopete/kopete_0.12-beta1-dapper-1_i386.deb
<alex-weej> anyone managed to get flashplayer plugin working in epiphany in ubuntu edgy?
<waspius> shrift: thanx..i dont understand though why i get these problems when trying to compile..what can be the fault to all this?
<shrift> waspius: hmmm looks like that is the same version as is on Ubuntu.
<DanHowell> resolv.conf has "nameserver <my router IP>" in it. My router has no DNS options that I can see.
<sahal> i am running xubuntu.  i installed easyubuntu.  totem used to play videos now it doesn't.  it gives error "Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<Ych> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DanHowell> resolv.conf only has "nameserver <my router IP>" in it. My router has no DNS options that I can see. My browser is working DNS out properly, as is ping. Nothing else seems to be.
<Lane> Does anyone know what this means? when I use p0f I recieve this error:[-]  ERROR: pcap_open_live failed: socket: Operation not permitted
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, check out you host providers help pages for their dns server addresses
<Ych> what is better to use, Xgl or AIGLX? considering i have dual monitors...
<POVaddct> DanHowell: which is not working with dns for example?
<shrift> waspius: this is the deal. In Ubuntu/Kubuntu etc, we have people that take software programs from other developers in the world, Like Gnome, Firefox, KDE, Kopete, and they compile them to work specifically on Ubuntu/Kubuntu. However, they only compile a certain version of it at a time. So we end up with a "stable" version of the software for Ubuntu. Meanwhile in the world people are still writing new software, but we cannot just introduce that into our S
<shrift> table Ubuntu without causing problems. Therefore that new software doesn't get in until the next release of Ubuntu.
<waspius> shrift: ok i understand..can u tell me what make and clean make have as a difference?
<shadeofgrey> hey does anybody here know lots about smart phone cell phones?
<EGLN|BF2|Miniman> helloo!
<EGLN|BF2|Miniman> Anyone alive
<shrift> waspius: ok and so then the trouble with compiling. when you try to compile something it calls all of these dependencies. Dependencies are other packages and libraries taht contain information taht your current package wants. When that dependency is not installed, your package complains when you try to compile it.
* Yoshi is back (gone 01:07:03)
<waspius> shrift: ok i get that
<shrift> waspius: so the compiling process goes like this, the ./configure command checks your system to make sure it has all of the dependencies, and then the "make" command prepares the actual files for install
<waspius> shrift: ok
<omong_kosong> infobash
<shrift> waspius: "make clean" removes the changes that "make" made to the files, in case you need to start over.
<omong_kosong> !infobash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infobash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waspius> shrift: ok got it..thanx allot allot:)
<shrift> waspius: after that, I reccomend using "checkinstall" to install the program, because this makes the file into a .deb instead of using "make install" because make install just puts the files on the system without using our package manager.
<heeeelp> does anyone know how to set up hdparm.conf?
<shrift> waspius: so what you should do when trying to compile something is go to the developer's website and look for a list of dependencies that you need to have installed.
<bigb> i need help, my screen seems to freeze during a milisecond once per second(even in desktop), so i can't play games
<NemesisUK> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html heeeelp
<shrift> waspius: and keep in mind that when you are looking for those depencencies in the repositories, you need the -dev version of them.
<waspius> shrift: ok..thanx...by the way checkinstall command is not found
<heeeelp> NemesisUK, what were you referring to with the 'session' screen?!?
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, doesnt matter would mean creating a script and the link i sent you is simpler
<robert_> where is slapd.conf under 6.06?
<bigb> i need help, my screen seems to freeze during a milisecond once per second(even in desktop), so i can't play games
<heeeelp> k
<shrift> waspius: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<looktj> finally
<shrift> waspius: here is the info and dependencies you need for compiling kopete: http://kopete.kde.org/buildtips.php
<looktj> i got my wireless to work on the internet
<waspius> shrift: ok thanx..sorry for all this mess
<shrift> waspius: no problem, there is a definite learning curve to compiling. I am glad to help. I remember being frustrated learning it all myself.
<brl4n> i installed updates and now ubuntu won't boot
<Toge> how can I convert avi(dvix/xvid) to DVD (.vob, .ifo)?
<Toge> do you know some program?
<rsk> mencoder
<bobby> I am having a difficult with the Ubuntu Installer
<Toge> does mencoder have GUI?
<NemesisUK> Toge, k3b or mencoder
<Stegozor> Hi everyone, I'm new to ubuntu and hav e some questions : my default mail application is Thunderbird, but when I right click on a file on my desktop and then choose to send it, only evolution is suggested, I can't choose TB. What should I do to get TB that way?
<Toge> I cant convert with K3b, only record
<zzaza> hi all
<bobby> How can i fix the ubuntu installer erroring "non-ubuntu cd detected"?
<NemesisUK> Toge, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/AVI_to_DVD check that out
<DanHowell> I am trying to edit /etc/resolv.conf as root, and it's insisting it's read only
<Jowi> Stegozor: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-fileproc.php (see "send file as email attachment - Thunderbird" script). don't ask me how to install it. i don't have nautilus here :)
<digital__> How do I install all of open office? I just installed XUbuntu and it didn't come with it.
<rsk> digital__: with synaptic
<digital__> rsk: yes with synaptic. Is there a package that installes all of open office
<yonasb> how can I generate pdf file out of sgml file?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<digital__> rsk: Or do I have to select all of them
<Stegozor> Jowi : thanks. I also would like to replace the default application to play music from Totem to VLC. Where & how can I do that?
<Jowi> Stegozor: there should be a "default applications" setting in gnome somewhere. I also don't use gnome atm
<compilerwriter> hello there.
<bruce89> for xfce - sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<DanHowell> POV: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23 2006-08-13 23:52 /etc/resolv.conf
<Noah0504> Good day to all.
<POVaddct> DanHowell: then it is writable for root
<bruce89> !info openoffice.org-gtk
<ubotu> Package openofficeorg-gtk does not exist in dapper
<NemesisUK> Stegozor, right click on the media file goto open with and select your app from there
<Stegozor> yeah, there's a default applications setting, but only for terminal web and mail, nothing else. Somewhat strange, in windows such things are much easier
<DanHowell> POV: so just gedit /etc/resolv.conf?
<plastic> Noah0504, Or good night to someone.. ;-)
<compilerwriter> I have a quick question.  I just installed Ubuntu on my PC   and love it, but am not sure if there is already a skype program installed or if I need to go get one?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: if you are root, yes
<Jowi> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DanHowell> still read only.
<hbi> hey i have a problem once i get from the kubuntu load screen no login screen appears only the kbuntu load screen how can i fix it?
<NemesisUK> compilerwriter, do you have ekiga installed
<digital__> Do I want the gtk version of open office or just the x version
<Stegozor> NemesisUK : that's what I'm doing, but as Totem doesn't want to play mp3 files, I'd like to replace it with VLC on the top of the contextual menu
<compilerwriter> I am not sure but will go look.
<POVaddct> DanHowell: are you root on the shell from where you start gedit?
<JackMacOKC> digital: gtk
<Noah0504> plastic: I'll include both next time.
<Noah0504> :)
<bruce89> DanHowell, gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<DanHowell> POV: yep, prompt is root@my-computer
<digital__> JackMacOKC: OK
<plastic> Noah0504, NICE :)
<POVaddct> DanHowell: what is the output of: id
<hbi> any1 got any ideas for me?
<Stegozor> compilerwriter : give wengophone a try, it's open source (GPL).
<Stegozor> from synaptic
<ych> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DanHowell> POV: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<POVaddct> DanHowell: hmm, then the file must be on a filesystem that is mounted read-only
<NemesisUK> Stegozor, if it not in the list use properties-open with add and then add vlc to the list
<DanHowell> ?
<NemesisUK> *its
<POVaddct> DanHowell: can you do this: cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.BAK
<Stegozor> NemesisUK : it was exactly what I was looking for, thank you :)
<DanHowell> POV: yes, that worked
<NemesisUK> Stegozor, np :)
<disastorm> hi
<hbi> hey i have a problem once i get from the kubuntu load screen no login screen appears only the kbuntu load screen how can i fix it?
<DanHowell> POV: what's the next step?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: can you use another editor? do you have mcedit?
<disastorm> hi i installed the ubuntu ati drivers and they worked but then i installed ati drivers and i got only 150 fps on glxgears so i tried to reinstall the other drivers but im still getting 150 fps
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, use nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<heeeelp> actually, NemesisUK I just realized that the nodma is required whether I'm mounting my hard drive OR my cdrom for a live boot.  Would that mean that the problem is more likely to be a motherboard/BIOS problem?????
<Squisher> Hi, my dapper system now always stops at checking filesystems, jumps the text mode console and won't continue until I press CTRL-C... anyone know why?
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: i wonder why gedit tell him it is read-only
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, sounds like a bios issue or maybe the mobo, check for a newer bios
<NemesisUK> POVaddct, it's strange for sure
<disastorm> hi i installed the ubuntu ati drivers and they worked but then i installed ati drivers and i got only 150 fps on glxgears so i tried to reinstall the other drivers but im still getting 150 fps
<jrib> how can I logout of gnome without using the menu entry in the panel?
<heeeelp> NemesisUK:  I dont think the RS480 Bios is supported anymore, is it??  I've googled the shit out of it
<DanHowell> POV: still not getting permission
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, got a full mobo model name and number
<DanHowell> bigger problem. looks like my entire filesystem is read only
<heeeelp> brb
<Lord_Shimfs> it makes me cry that i cant get my damn boardcom internal wlan card to work on ubuntu :(
<POVaddct> DanHowell: if you just want to put in one line in the file, you can also use this: echo "namserver 1.2.3.4" > /etc/resolv.conf
<POVaddct> DanHowell: correction: echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" > /etc/resolv.conf
<hbi> fuck ill have to reinstall
<hbi> ooh sorry
<hbi> swore
<h4ch3r> hbi: 66
<h4ch3r> 
<hbi> 66?
<disastorm> hi i installed the ubuntu ati drivers and they worked but then i installed ati drivers and i got only 150 fps on glxgears so i tried to reinstall the other drivers but im still getting 150 fps
<Daishi> so i was editing kopt= in /boot/grub/menu.1st and then ran update-grub and it removed the changes
<NemesisUK> disastorm, how fast was other 3d stuff tho
<disastorm> i dunno i havnt run other 3d stuff but before i got 2000 or 3000 fps on glxgears
<hbi> can anyone tellme how to fix the fact that my splash screen doesnt come up so i cnat login
<NemesisUK> disastorm, did you run fgl_glxgears
<Stegozor> how can I set Thunberbird to send files when I right click on them and then choose send to? What do you use, Evolution or something else for that?
<disastorm> oh
<disastorm> hold on let me try
<DanHowell> permission to alter denied
<disastorm> maybe thats what i ran before
<Jowi> Stegozor: I just gave you a link a few minutes ago
<disastorm> oh wait
<cyfr> Hello PLEASE could someone tell me how to reset the alsamixer settings to default? My sound sounds like shit and I dont know what ive done because theres so many options!!
<disastorm> it gives me a floating point exception
<POVaddct> DanHowell: you are certainly NOT root in the shell from where you try this
<Stegozor> Jowi I know, but I couldn't manage to install it.  So before suffering more, I hoped that a softer way existed... :/
<disastorm> i get a floating point exception
<NemesisUK> disastorm, i'd uninstall fglrx drivers and reinstall em cause it shouldnt be doing that
<Jowi> Stegozor: ah :)
<Jowi> night all.
<heeeelp> NemesisUK: RS480-M Rev: 1
<disastorm> how do i do that
<Stegozor> Right now I'm playing with gconf, and I think I'll end up with a big mistake soon
<hbi> can anyone tellme how to fix the fact that my splash screen doesnt come up so i cnat login!!!!
<egkamp> hello, I'm trying to install over a windows xp using the Live CD, but it is *slow*, taking over an hour to display the desktop, and clicking "Install" icon has taken over 20 minutes to open a window, which is still trying to fill the language selection...is there still a non-live installation CD? where to get the iso? any help is appreciated!
<NemesisUK> heeeelp, what bios version do you have now? is it lover that 1.2c
<NemesisUK> *lower
<DanHowell> POV: root@Dan-Laptop:~# echo "nameserver 212.159.13.49" > /etc/resolv.conf
<DanHowell> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<Flannel> egkamp: the alternate CD
<cyfr> Hello PLEASE could someone tell me how to reset the alsamixer settings to default? My sound sounds like shit and I dont know what ive done because theres so many options!!
<disastorm> how do i do uninstall and reinstall fglrx drivers
<egkamp> Flannel: thanks, I saw that but wasn't sure if it wasn't overkill for a simple desktop install
<POVaddct> DanHowell: btw, how did you become root? by sudo -s ?
<NemesisUK> disastorm, sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and then sudo rm -rf /usr/src/fglrx*
<DanHowell> POV; yeah
<Flannel> egkamp: yeah, its an installer for the desktop, without a liveCD, textmode installer.  The extra flexibility it allows stems from not using the liveCD instller
<NemesisUK> disastorm, then use the drivers from ati, if you have any problems pm me :)
<POVaddct> DanHowell: hmmm, i'm getting out of ideas
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, try sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<disastorm> after those 2 commands i follow the walkthrough for the ati drivers?
<egkamp> flannel: am wget-ing it now :-) again, thanks!
<NemesisUK> disastorm, yup
<disastorm> ok
<Stegozor> Another question : on synaptic, latest version of OPen Office is 2.0.2 but on the website 2.0.3. Same for Firefox, synaptic 1.5.0.5, web 1.5.0
<cyfr> Does nobody know how to reset the sound? I thouht it would be something simple
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: if even shell redirection doesn't work, why should nano?
<Stegozor> I mean 1.5.0.6
<iturk> hi there !! i am getting Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory when running the xserver ?? what can it be the problem ??
<Lamego> Stegozor, ubuntu only applies security and other minor fixes after the release
<NemesisUK> POVaddct, it's the sudo part im interested in seeing what it does for him in root
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: ah okay
<NemesisUK> POVaddct, out of interest and all
<h4ch3r> some use the Ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 ?
<Stegozor> Lamego : so to get latest versions I should directly download the packages myself?
<cyfr> *cries*
<Lamego> Steggy, yes, or hope they get into the ubuntu backports, and add the backports repository to your list
<rkd> Stegozor: check out the ubuntu backports, i think this is what they're for
<Flannel> h4ch3r: not yet.  Its still really unstable.  you can go to #ubuntu+1 for help and support, if you need it
<h4ch3r> Flannel:
<h4ch3r> thanks guy
<DanHowell> POV: still getting Permission Denied messages, as root
<h4ch3r> ;-)
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, can you do ls -l /etc/resolv.conf again for us
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, and post the output I missed it last time
<cyfr> Hello PLEASE could someone tell me how to reset the alsamixer settings to default? My sound sounds like shit and I dont know what ive done because theres so many options!!
<hbi> can anyone tellme how to fix the fact that my splash screen doesnt come up so i cnat login!!!!
<looktj> Ctrl+F7?
<Lamego> hbi, switch to the text console with CLTR-ALT-F1
<doublehp> how can I upgrade to firefox 1.5 ?
<DanHowell> POV: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23 2006-08-13 23:52 /etc/resolv.conf
<Lamego> hbi, then type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyfr> Anyone? :'(
<looktj> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<hbi> thanks lamgo
<doublehp> cyfr: nobody
<hbi> Lamego,
<cyfr> :(
<treitter> does anyone know if/how sshd automatically handles rsync connections?
<cyfr> Ah well back to windows xp :p
<Flannel> doublehp: youre using breezy?
<treitter> most importantly, how would I configure the rsync part of it?
<h4ch3r> Flannel:
<POVaddct> DanHowell: which version of ubuntu do you run?
<Lamego> treitter, it does if you use the ssh command on the rsync options
<cyfr> Seems sad that I have to go use xp... ubuntu support used to be amazing :(
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, , you tried from your user accnt with sudo?
<treitter> Lamego: you mean if I use user@host:/path/to/files syntax?
<Lamego> treitter, it is the way around sshd does not support the rsync protocol, rsync does support using ssh
<DanHowell> POV: just went over to 6.06
<DanHowell> POV: yes, that too
<Down_II> does anyone know how to get back into dapper after adjusting screen resolution in xorg i think and then dapper restarting and only going into text version
<POVaddct> DanHowell: do you have a separate partition for /etc ?
<DanHowell> POV: no.
<waspius> shrift: thanx allot for everything good night
<Lamego> Down_II, reconfigure your X Server with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compengi> how to limit disc space per user
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, can you delete the file with rm -rf and then create it again from scratch
<shrift> waspius: np, hope you have happy compiling, bye!
<cyfr> Hello PLEASE could someone tell me how to reset the alsamixer settings to default? My sound sounds like shit and I dont know what ive done because theres so many options!!
<Lamego> compengi, sudo apt-get install quota && man quota
<Lamego> cyfr, please do not repeat
<compengi> Lamego, is it what i want?
<cyfr> Someone please answer then :( its so simple and ive been trying days
<DanHowell> POV: Operation not permitted, as root
<Lamego> compengi, that installats quota support, you will need to read the manul to understand how to use it
<Flannel> !tell cyfr about patience
<iturk> i have the Wacom input driver installed in the xorg !! but when i do startx i get Xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory !! What can it be the problem ??
<POVaddct> DanHowell: Operation not permitted is not the same as Permission denied
<Lamego> cyfr, because it is not so simple, there is no one answering, repeating will not get you better results
<cyfr> I have no patience after days. I'd rather install windows where I know how to reset sound settings :|
<rattboi> I have a non-ubuntu-specific question
<DanHowell> POV: right
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, has you hostname got messed up somehow, cause I had a similar prob with ubuntu when that happened to me
<Flannel> Eh, cyfr.  That was more about 'no one knows at the moment, keep asking (although not every 5 minutes as you have been) and eventually you'll hit someone who knows the answer.  In the meantime, google, and check the forums (and maybe post in them)
<coopster> cyfr, look in google, it is a simple question, and googling "alsamixer restore default" should do the trick.
<mr> question, does ubuntu breezy badger come with ndiswrapper on it
<POVaddct> DanHowell: lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> mr: yes
<rattboi> I want to set up a cross-compiler so I can compile x86 linux apps from ppc ubuntu
<DanHowell> POV: ----i------------ /etc/resolv.conf
<ych> how do i move around the cube in XGL by default?
<Flannel> rattboi: gcc can do that
<POVaddct> DanHowell: ha! some dumbass set it immutable
<rattboi> Flannel: yeah, but there's no package, right?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<mr> allright then how come ndiswrapper command is not found
<Flannel> rattboi: package?
<rattboi> so I'll have to compile my own x86-gcc or something?
<Flannel> rattboi: no, use PPC gcc, and specify a target arch
<Flannel> mr: it's in universe, if I remember correctly
<mr> flannel: what does that mean
<rattboi> Flannel: no, that can't be right
<Flannel> ych: ctrl (or alt) click and drag the desktop.  #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<rattboi> I mean, not if that arch isn't compiled into my version of gcc
<Flannel> rattboi: why can't it?
<gudalo> hi all
<Flannel> !tell mr about repositories
<treitter> Lamego: thanks!
<Lamego> rattboi, you dont need an i386 compiler to generate i386 code
<DanHowell> POV: ok, that worked
<rattboi> Lamego: I know that
* Yoshi is away: Absent
<DanHowell> going to try something, back shortly
<POVaddct> DanHowell: it should be writable now
<mr> all i'm saying is when i type ndiswrapper -i filename.inf it tells me the command is not found
<rattboi> but doing "apt-get install build-essential" won't let me build x86 stuff
<Flannel> mr: right, you need to install ndiswrapper first
<rattboi> I need x86 targetted binutils and gcc
<adam> hello?
<mr> flannel: why didn' you say so
<adam> good I can speak.
<DanHowell> I think that worked
<Flannel> rattboi: build-essential contains gcc
<rattboi> but the ppc version isn't targetted to x86
<DanHowell> POV: will that change next time I log in?
<mr> flannel: so its on there but i have to install it, how do i do that
<POVaddct> DanHowell: yes. i really wonder who or what set the file attributes to +i
<POVaddct> DanHowell: i don't know if it is set on reboot
<DanHowell> POV: I know who did it, and there was a good reason which I can't recall right now
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, resolv.conf will be set a boot if your using dhcp
<ptley> hello, anyone have familiarity getting evdev/gunzets to work in xorg?
<Lamego> maybe it was a bad way to deny dhcp from changing the dns list ?
<adam> can anyone convert the Myspace IM client for windows to work with Ubuntu?  I have a .msie executable at http://adamfitch.com/fileserv/install_flash_player.exe which I would like to work on my Ubuntu PC.
<rattboi> so nobody knows?
<hbi> back i got into ubuntu
<Lamego> rattboi, not me :P
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: but dhcp surely wouldn't set attr +i for the file
<hbi> but i cant edit my login window
<Drako60> i need some help guys
<Lamego> adam, try running it with wine
<adam> Lamego:  good tip
<NemesisUK> Lamego, maybe POVaddct nope it wouldnt
<hbi> i go to open and it says something about kde conflicting
<Orasis1> What kind of feed is "ITPC"?
<inv_Arp> any lnks to switching desktops...  I have xfce4/kde
<cyfr> coopster: I tried googling it. The restore command just restores settings which i've already set, I want them to be how they were when I first installed ubuntu
<adam> Lamego:  do you know the easiest way for me to open the WINE application?
<Lamego> adam, wine file.exe
<h4ch3r> i see guys
<NemesisUK> POVaddct, lets put it down to user error :)
<Lamego> after installing it with: sudo apt-get install wine
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: yes :)
<adam> Lamego:  what is the easiest way I can reach the command prompt through the GNOME desktop?
<DanHowell> POV, Nemesis; yes, file under PEBCAK
<Drako60> i did a dist-upgrade to dapper and i can not boot to the new kernel, i've tried various boot flags but it will not mount the root file system
<Lamego> adam, ALT-F2, type wine file.exe
<adam> Lamego:  Gracias Amigo.
<doublehp> Lamego: STOP : he wants to install FLASH ! how the hell do youe xpect wine to help installing MS applications in / ?
<Lamego> adam, install wine from the synpatic package manager
<NemesisUK> DanHowell, lol
<Flannel> !tell mr about ndiswrapper
<Lamego> doublehp, not he does not, he wants to install a windows flash based IM client
<Flannel> mr: read the link ubotu sent you
<Lamego> at least that was what he requested
<adam> doublehp:  but only through wine
<k31th> anyone used ispconfig ?
<POVaddct> DanHowell: at least we found it. thanks to qemu i could play around with chattr in my to-be-f*cked-up system :)
<Lamego> ops, the file seems to be the flash player
<mr> thank you
<Flannel> rattboi: google 'cross compile gcc', its doable.  I don't know why you think it isnt
* DanHowell buys POV a large drink
<POVaddct> DanHowell: :o)
<ptley> anyone know a good knowledge base for getting touchscreens to work with xorg
<Lamego> adam, erm, is that a windows program you are tring to run ? I mean the target program, not the flash player
<NewUbuntuUser> how do you get to the x-server configuration wizard (command line) to fix the screen resolutions
<Lamego> NewUbuntuUser, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DanHowell> ok; back to the original problem. how do I persuade this machine that it's a laptop?
* Yoshi is back (gone 00:07:06)
<eternalswd> does anyone know how to issue xchat commands via the terminal.  I'd like to write a script that another program uses to automate sending a message to a specific channel.
<POVaddct> DanHowell: huh?
<Lamego> eternalswd, this channel is not for help with xchat scripting :)
<disastorm> hi UK guy it still didnt work
<djcabz> ssh -Y -l root 172.28.96.55
<didinux> DanHowell: sudo laptop_mode
<djcabz> hmmm...
<eternalswd> Lamego, you know somewhere I can go for assistance?
<djcabz> sometimes ya gotta look when ya type.
<Lamego> xchat channel ?
<NemesisUK> disastorm, what gpu is it
<mr> flannel: problem, it says i have to download ndiswrapper, however the computer i have ubuntu on has no internet connection
<inv_Arp> any lnks to switching desktops...  I have xfce4/kde
<DanHowell> dj: abled, not active [unchanged] .
<DanHowell> that's _disabled_
<shaantanu> hi everyone : while trying to configure PLS repository, I screwed up my source.list and now my installers wont work . Plz help
<NewUbuntuUser> what was that command again?
<disastorm> hey nemesis i got the non-ati drivers to work again and i got 3k fps on glxgears but the fgl_glxgears still gave me pointer exception
<Drako60> does no one know why i can't boot kernel 2.6.15.24-K8 64-bit?
<Flannel> mr: you'll need to download the deb (packages.ubuntu.com) and then sneakernet it over and use dpkg -i to install it
<disastorm> but right now i tried the manual ati ones and it brought it back down to 100 fps on glxgears again
<disastorm> and fgl_glxgears still gives me the exception
<Flannel> shaantanu: just put the source list back to how it was, and then sudo apt-get update
<ych> help! my window borders disappeared
<eternalswd> Lamego, I checked their site and I couldn't find one.
<disastorm> i have radeon 9500
<shaantanu> how do i put it back
<NewUbuntuUser> what was the command to get to the x-server config wizard ?
<POVaddct> ych: probably your window manager crashed
<ych> i installed xgl, and now im back to gnome, but lost my window borders
<disastorm> what exactly is fgl_glxgears?
<Warbo> ych: Try running "metacity --replace"
<disastorm> is that like opengl or something
<NemesisUK> disastorm, your not getting them install properly I  have a 9500 running fine with them pm me and I'll talk you thru what I did
<eternalswd> nevermind, there's one on this server.
<Flannel> shaantanu: yeah, comment out everything you added
<disastorm> how can i pm
<ych> thanks
<ych> worked
<shaantanu> i added thru synaptic
<shaantanu> so i dont know what i added
<Lamego> shaantanu, you can generate one at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<disastorm> did u get that
<shaantanu> how do i add the PLS repository ??
<DanHowell> dj: sudo laptop_mode gives me: disabled, not active [unchanged] .
<Warbo> shaantanu: You mean PLF?
<shaantanu> ya sorry
<NewUbuntuUser> what's the command to get to the x-server reconfiguration wizard ?
<NemesisUK> disastorm, you registered your nick in here?
<Warbo> shaantanu: System>Admin>Software Properties, and bear with me....
<Herbal> today i tried to add transparent backround to xchat and it BROKE...it wont load now...anyone know why
<jrib> NewUbuntuUser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<disastorm> no
<Kjohnview> hi all
<Lamego> NewUbuntuUser, I have already told you, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grogoreo> hi
<disastorm> i dont think so
<disastorm> unless i did it a long time ago
<grogoreo> I want to reinstall MySQL, how can I do this with apt?
<NemesisUK> disastorm, register then you can pm me
<disastorm> ok
<michael003> DanHowell: AFAIK, it only activates laptop-mode when running on battery.
<Lamego> DanHowell, check /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<sparkling> hi all
<NemesisUK> !tell disastorm register
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell disastorm register - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanHowell> michael: in that case, why is the laptop fan stopping every few minutes, only coming back when I tap the mousepad?
<Warbo> shaantanu: OK, "Add">"Custom" and put in "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free"
<interbird> Hi, I downloaded the 2.6.15 ubuntu kernel sources but they are version 2.6.15-7 and not -23 or -26 -- correct ?
<NemesisUK> !tell disastorm about register
<NemesisUK> damn
* djcabz waves salud!!  ciao
<Warbo> interbird: The sources don't have minor version numbers, just 2.6.15
<adam> Lamego: I have Add Applications open, how might I learn how to install WINE from here?
<didinux> DanHowell: sudo apt-get install laptop-mode laptop-mode-tools
<didinux> DanHowell: sudo laptop_mode
<Lamego> Intangir, to install the current  version use: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<didinux> DanHowell: sudo laptop_mode start
<sparkling> i'm trying to install postfix and qpopper, with postfix all ok..but i don't understand how i can start qpopper...
<doublehp> how can I upgrade to firefox 1.5 ?
<Lamego> adam, could you rewrite your question ? The program you have mentioned is the flash player. There is a flash player for linux
<sparkling> i've installed with apt-get but i don't find any command to start it
<Warbo> doublehp: Get Dapper, it is probably easiest
<sparkling> anyone can help me?
<michael003> DanHowell: My bad, that's not the problem. Just checked mine and it is enabled.
<DanHowell> ok
<Flannel> doublehp: are you on breezy? (again)
<Lamego> sparkling, there should be a script on /etc/init.d for it, unless it runs from inetd
<DanHowell> didi: disabled, not active (unchanged)
<interbird> Warbo: I have a 2.6.15.7 tarball -- .7 is a minor number, not ? -- I would like to get the sources to build 2.6.15.26
<Warbo> sparkling: Try "sudo dpkg -L qpopper" which will list the files installed by it, then look for stuff in "/usr/bin"
<Ozux> hi, I want to use Qemu and tune It works in Debian Sarge but not in ubuntu  (maybe)  I try: modprobe tun then I try ifconfig tun0 192.168.0.1 up but it get some errors like:SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<sparkling> in init.d there isn't ...then i've installed xinetd but how i can run it with inetd or xinetd?
<doublehp> Flannel: did not see previous "?" : /etc/apt/sources.list says "deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<didinux> DanHowell: have u done this cmd apt-get install laptop-mode ?
<gfxstyler> hi
<gfxstyler> does someone use xgl in here?
<Flannel> doublehp: yeah, youre on breezy.  You have two options, upgrade to dapper, or install 1.5 on breezy.
<sparkling> Warbo, /usr/sbin/in.qpopper can be it?
<Lamego> sparkleytone, xineted is a service, it should be started with /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<Flannel> gfxstyler: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related support
<DanHowell> didi: excellent!
<DanHowell> qa'pla
<gfxstyler> Flannel:  thanks
<didinux> DanHowell: pleasure :)
<Flannel> !tell doublehp about firefox
<Warbo> interbird: I think the minor versions for the linux-image packages are just different options, patches, etc. selected when compiling the generic linux-source package. Since you are compiling your own kernel anyway you may as well use all of the latest patches, so the linux-source is always the newest
<Flannel> doublehp: that has instructions on installing 1.5 on breezy
<DanHowell> right. well, I've installed laptop-mode
<Warbo> sparkling: I don't know, try it (I think sbin folders are only used by sudo)
<adam> !tell adam about flash player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanHowell> but it's still not starting when I sudo laptop-mode start
<sparkling> Lamego, Starting internet superserver: xinetd is it correct?
<adam> !tell adam about flash
<adam> !tell adam about wine
<Warbo> interbird: If you are after the source because a driver says you need it, then just get linux-headers instead
<sparkling> Lamego, also after that command the port 110 is close
<adam> Lamego:  how may I upgrade my flash to v9 in linux?
<Lamego> Spec, yes, and no, you can't launch the qpoper with in.qopper thats to be ued by inetd
<Lamego> i meant, sparkling
<interbird> Warbo: Ubuntu tweaks the kernel, so a stock kernel is of no use -- I'm looking for the Ubuntu 2.6.15-26 sources -- the ones in the repository say they are -7
<Warbo> adam: Get Wine, get Windows Firefox, install it in Wine then go to a Flash site and install th plugin
<Lamego> sparkling, check your xinetd.conf the service needs to be enabled their
<Spec> Lamego: thanks for that information
<adam> Warbo:  thank you.
<sparkling> Lamego, xinetd.conf is empty
<Tinned_Tuna> can Ubuntu 6.06.1 mount/read ntfs drives?
<Warbo> interbird: They cannot be equivalent to a linux-image-2.6.15-7 because Ubutn uhas never used such a kernel
<inv_Arp> how can i switch between desktops...  I have xfce4/kde
<Lamego> wait, let me install qpopper here to follow up with you
<POVaddct> Tinned_Tuna: read yes, write no
<Flannel> Tinned_Tuna: no, not safely.  Just read.
<Tinned_Tuna> because my friend is having trouble mounting it
<ydnar_> what possible causes would i have the ubuntu startup sound, but not be able to listen to mp3s and other system sounds?
<cyfr> Hello please can someone help me restore the default settings of alsamixer from when I first installed dapper. I have serached the forums and I have searched google and due to these particular key words meaning different things the problem is not easy to find an answer to on google. I know it must be a simple command or config file so please can someone just tell me.. x
<Warbo> !mount > Tinned_Tuna
<adam> ydnar_:  speaker out
<interbird> Warbo: See for your self -- they the makefile states -7
<ydnar_> adam, what do i need to do to fix that?
<didinux> DanHowell: any errors notices ?
<drezha> lol - was about to ask about updating but it's all sorted now
<Warbo> interbird: Think about it this way: Ubuntu's first 2.6.15 kernel was 2.6.18, so 7 updates later we have 2.6.15-26, correct?
<DanHowell> well, I've been able to start it now. Let's see how the next few minutes go
<didinux> DanHowell: okay
<Khamael> does 64-bit ubuntu run 32-bit apps?
<Lamego> sparkleytone, did an install here, qpopper is working on 110
<Warbo> (well, about)
<interbird> Warbo: 2.6.15 != 2.6.18 -- I guess you mean 2.6.15-18
<Lamego> i have apt-installed qpopper and xinetd
<Warbo> Khamael: Yes, but it may take a little extra work
<Warbo> Oh yeah, oops
<Lamego> OK Qpopper (version 4.0.5) at lamego-desktop starting.
<Khamael> Warbo: so it is still work to be done to make it work for "joe user"
<Khamael> ?
<drezha> how do I add a program to run on startup but have it work in it's own folder in Home?
<interbird> Warbo: The repository say: linux-source-2.6.15-26, but the makefile says it's -7
<Lamego> Dracon, you mean a program ran by a regular user ?
<Lamego> drezha,
<drezha> yeah
<Warbo> Khamael: I don't know, I think they work fine, it's just that specific x86 stuff is not in Synaptic's x86_64 repositories, so they must be downloaded an installed manually (in fact, the same way as Windows users do. And people say that is perfect for "joe user")
<Lamego> sparkling, i do have an /etc/inetd.conf
<sparkling> me too and it's not empty
<Lamego> Khamael, it does not, unless you setup a 32 bits chroot
<sparkling> pop-3		stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/in.qpopper -f /etc/qpopper.conf
<Lamego> well, i have installed both inetd and xinetd
<sparkling> Lamego,
<inv_Arp> how can i switch between desktops... ?   I have xfce4/kde
<ignorantcow> Hi, booting the livecd gives me a kernel panic? http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9130/dsc01008bs6.gif
<Lamego> then removed both, and just installed xinetd
<DanHowell> hm. looking good, now
<interbird> What is the current kernel for Ubuntu please ?
<Khamael> Lamego: if I do that, and install things manually, how does that affect the users on my system?
<inv_Arp> ignorantcow: overclock / heated processor? bad mem..
<Khamael> Lamego and Warbo: is 64-bit faster/better?
<Lamego> Khamael, there are some tutorials on how to do it, i dont use 64 bits myself, I guess you would need to setup links to the 32 bit apps
<Warbo> Khamael: It probably isn't noticable in day to day use
<Lamego> Khamael, it should, if you are running 64 bits apps, not if you are running 32 bits
<ignorantcow> inv_Arp: wow, that sounds bad. I did have a problem with a burnt motherboard a while ago that I replaced, but I've not oc'ed anything.
<Lamego> Khamael, there is some software which is not available for 64 bits
<Khamael> Lamego: like cedega?
<Warbo> You can either make a 32bit install and chroot it, then link to the chrooted system, or use linux32 which keeps 32bit versions of libraries and stuff seperate so 32bit and 64bit can run together in harmony
<Lamego> and the flash player
<sparkling> i've tried to restart inetd and xinetd but port 110 is close...
<Warbo> Khamael: Take a look on help.ubuntu.com/community and see if you think it's worth it
<Lamego> sparkleytone, remove xinetd, and install inetd
<Khamael> seems like the best thing to do is wait for things to work, before I go for 64-bit
<DanHowell> thank you all
<Lamego> Khamael, if you dont want to spend much time resolving problems or setting up a mixed environment, 32 bits is the best option
<Khamael> Lamego: are the ubuntu devs working on making 64-bit easier? and is it better?
<sparkling> ohhhhhh finally thanks Lamego
<lch> hey, is it possible to localize even the boot messages that you see during startup?
<sparkling> unistalled xinetd and reinstalled inetd
<sparkling> now is all ok
<sparkling> thanks
<sethk> Khamael, no, it isn't better.  It is a different platform
<sethk> Khamael, for some apps you'll get a performance improvement
<Warbo> Khamael: 32bit/64bit systems should be seamless by Edgy+1 I think
<sethk> Khamael, but that improvement is small.
<Warbo> (on x86 architecture)
<meez> hey, anyone know the name of the partitioner that comes with ubuntu? :o
<meez> (preferbly gui)
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<meez> thank
<Khamael> sethk: so there is no point in changing?
<sparkling> now there is the last problem...i've installed postfix and configured as internet site and installed qpopper, how i can try to send emails and receive it?
<sparkling> Lamego,
<Stegozor> another newbie question : why control alt del doesn't work on Ubuntu ? what sequence should I press to get a window as in windows so I can kill an unresponsive application?
<MTecknology> I am running vncserver on a fresh install of kubuntu (lan port on wireless), I am trying to connect with my laptop (on wireless) - when I try to connect vncviewer will not even ask me for a password and tell me the connection has been refused. Any tips?
<MTecknology> my laptop is Ubuntu
<Lamego> Khamael, ubuntu 64 is just easy as 32 bits, the harder part is with proprietary applications, like the flash player, cedega, etc
<jrib> Stegozor: system > administration > system monitor
<Warbo> Stegozor: Alt-F2>"gnome-system-monitor" (or find it in System>Administration)
<Bazzi> !info neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<POVaddct> neverball rocks
<sethk> Khamael,  Lamego is correct, you are dealing with a lack of available pieces, there is nothing inherently harder in 64 bit.
<Khamael> Lamego: I use both. so I guess I`ll have to wait
<Lamego> sparkling, you need to install an email client :) ?
<sparkling> already done
<sparkling> i've also a dynamic dns configured
<Lamego> sparkleytone, so just set it up to use localhost
<Phenax> Khamael: Well take the time to ditch your addiction to those horrible applications :)
<Lamego> for both sending and receiving
<sparkling> mmm ok trying
<connyosis> is there a text based bootup manager for ubuntu?
<Stegozor> jrib : yes but sometimes everything becomes frozen, so I can't click on menus and so on. I need a control alt del "hot" reset.
<Warbo> connyosis: "man update-rc.d"
<Lamego> sparkling, for sending you can just use the "echo test | sendmail email"
<jrib> Stegozor: well ctrl-alt-backspace should restart X for you, if that's what you want
<sparkling> for the moment i need only to receive
<Lamego> then you would check if it is received on the unix mailbox
<connyosis> Warbo: cool thanks
<Lamego> and just then, check it with a POP client
<Stegozor> testing
<sparkling> so the problema is: what is the mail account?
<sparkling> how i can create new accounts?
<inv_Arp> sparkling: useradd
<sethk> sparkling, it is the user name
<Lamego> sparkleytone, system user names and the domain you have provided when installing postfix
<sparkling> useradd to add a normal ubuntu user?
<Khamael> Phenax: is cedega horrible?
<sparkling> mmm ok
<Lamego> sparkling, yes
<Phenax> Khamael: Yep
<Khamael> Phenax: flash too? lots of fun flash files out there
<sparkling> so my user working with postfix yet?
<Lamego> sparkling, you should add it with a null shell if you only want to give him an email account
<sparkling> so also my user working with postfix yet?
<Lamego> sparkling, it should be working
<Phenax> Khamael: Yep, I don't like either. Cedega ripped off Wine, still promising to release newer versions of those code (Yeah right), and many companies don't make Linux ports because Cedega says they run it fine and it's not needed
<Lamego> locally, to work from the internet, you will need to have a DNS record for it
<godzirra> Anyone have issues using the perl CPAN module with dapper?
<sethk> sparkling, you may have to set up a mailbox.  there is an easy way to find out, try sending an email
<sparkling> mmm seems don't work
<Phenax> Flashplayer people don't take the time to give even remotely up-to-date versions for UNIX users and have already gained license incompatibilities with FreeBSD
<godzirra> I did a completel reinstall of my system and now everytime I do perl -MCPAN -e 'install module' it fails with a bad makefile.PL return.
<Warbo> I have no problem with Cedega, since they HAVE to work in the way they do, and if not then many people would still be using Windows.
<sparkling> wait i try to reconfigure postfix
<Lamego> sparkleytone, echo "This is a test" | sendmail youruser@yourdomain
<dirtdawg> Xubuntu Rules! I am finding this out as we speak
<Lamego> Check /var/log/mail.log
<Phenax> Warbo: If you want a stable interface into Windows, use a processor emulator. If you want to play games choose out of the many native ones UNIX has.
<Phenax> Or try WINE, it works fine for just about every game Cedega works for.
<Warbo> Phenax: I don't play games. It's just that Transgaming needs a license to legally circumvent copy protection, so therefore they have to pass that cost on
<lch> hey, is it possible to localize even the boot messages that you see during startup and shutdown of the system?
<Khamael> Phenax: I see what you mean. but when I want to rund linux and play Guild Wars at the same time, what choice do I have? I don`t want dual boot
<Phenax> Khamael: Try using WINE atleast.
<Warbo> lch: You could always edit the files in /etc/init.d with a superuser text editor (gksudo gedit for instance)
<sparkling> ok i've reconfigured postfix with smarthost
<rupert> I can't seem to get network-manager to recognize my wireless connection, what do I have to do to make it realize its there?
<sparkling> now i try to access to pop3 account of my user
<Lamego> lch, those strings are hardcoded at /etc/init.d/mysql
<Phenax> Warbo: Well, they shouldn't have ripped a FOSS project, I wouldn't care if they didn't.
<Lamego> sparkling, uh ?
<Phenax> And everygame considered being ported to Linux Cedega says "Oh, it works perfect here, no need for a port!" and they don't.
<Lamego> smarthost ? to setup a local mail server ?
<sparkling> ok now it seems to work
<Warbo> Phenax: Either a) They don't use WINE, then there is no point doing it and many people would be without their games, or b) They do, they make their code available, then get shut down by the RIAA or whoever
<sparkling> i can check mails with my user
<Lamego> ok
<sparkling> is not a local mail server Lamego
<lch> thanks Warbo, Lamego
<sparkling> i want to receive email from out
<Phenax> Warbo: No, there code was available for a while, and CVS builds should remain available but they don't release them because so many people were just grabbing the CVS
<khobar> hello can i have one lame question?
<Phenax> Warbo: They ripped off WINE, fair and straight.
<sethk> sparkling, yes, that doesn't mean it's not a local mail server
<aschimedes> hi guys
<sparkling> oh ok
<aschimedes> do you know xsupplicant?
<Khamael> Phenax: cedega does better than loki did
<khobar> so can I  ? :P
<Lamego> khobar, ask
<sparkling> however now the pop3 protocol works
<Warbo> Phenax: WINE developers recommend it to users, so I don't think they are too miffed
<adminx> hello room
<sparkling> now i try to send an email and receiv it trough internet
<sethk> khobar, ask your question, don't ask whether you can ask your question
<khobar> I just installed apache ...and tried to change chmod for /var/www
<Phenax> Warbo: Well that's their opinion, not mine. Cedega is horrible.
<khobar> did accidentaly chmod  -rwx
<Warbo> Phenax: I agree, that's why I don't use it. The end
<sethk> khobar, ok
<khobar> and now i can't change it to +rwx
<Lamego> khobar, sudo chmod
<wifiworks> ls | cat | gedit
<aschimedes> nobody knows xsupplicant?
<sethk> khobar, did you use   sudo chmod +rwx /var/www  ?
<wifiworks> how can i make that work
<wifiworks> ls | cat | gedit
<wifiworks> put the ls into gedit
<khobar> well i was triyng sudo chmod /var/www +rwx :P
<jeff_> What channel should I ask wine questions in??
<lch> I even found https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/localized-startup now... I really can't understand why they are holding back on this
<khobar> is it a big diferance?
<Phenax> wifiworks: ls > file.txt && gedit file.txt
<yasso> ahjaaaaaaaaaa
<Warbo> wifiworks: cat `ls` < gedit?
<yasso> deutsch?
<wifiworks> Phenax: ok fair enough
<Lamego> khobar, next time, man chmod
<yasso> wow.. who are the people here?
<sparkling> is it possible to see postfix status when i send an email to it?
<Warbo> oh wait: gedit < cat `ls`
<yasso> where do you come from..
<Stegozor> yeah, control alt backspace works fine, thanks
<yasso> ???
<yasso> h??
<khobar> when i typed chmod +rwx /var/www he said that i can't do it :P
<wifiworks> Phenax: how about ls > file.txt && gedit file.txt && rm file.txt
<khobar> that i don\t have authority
<POVaddct> yasso: this is an international channel
<Warbo> !sudo > khobar
<yasso> ahh thx (=
<POVaddct> yasso: and we do speak english here
<Phenax> ls | gedit  might do it
<khobar> oh..sorry forgot about it
<Phenax> I don't use gedit but the few editors I use support piping to it
<Warbo> I think he wants the contents of the files
<wifiworks> nup
<tarraballo> spanish please??
<khobar> thx a lot
<jeff_> How can I force a window to close?
<yasso> aha and you are talking about  linux and ubunte the whole day ???
<Phenax> ls | cat * | gedit
<Warbo> "cat * >> file && gedit file"
<Phenax> ls | cat * | gedit   -> Works fine in my text editor
<Warbo> yasso: Look at the topic
<POVaddct> yasso: if you have a ubuntu question, just ask
<bruce89> jeff_, force quit, it's a panel applet
<adminx> kill
<wifiworks> ~$ ls | vim
<wifiworks> Vim: Warning: Input is not from a terminal
<wifiworks> Vim: Error reading input, exiting...
<wifiworks> Vim: preserving files...
<wifiworks> Vim: Finished.
<wifiworks> ^[[>1;1202;0c
<wifiworks> :(
<Warbo> !paste > wifiworks
<wifiworks> Phenax: oh cool
<wifiworks> ill try the *
<Phenax> wifiworks: I use GNU Nano
<dubious> does anybody know any useful references for learning the terminal for a newb?
<jeff_> bruce89: how do I know which # to kill?
<yasso> oh i habev a  quetion and noone can help me becouse they all have windows.. i think you know scype.. but my PC didnt. allow scype.. and it it allways an arroe.. y ?
<yasso> my english is verry bad XD
<Phenax> Skype
<POVaddct> yasso: i don't use skype
<wifiworks> Warbo: sorry so anoying pastebing little 3 liners though
<wifiworks> but  ok
<yasso> F***-... ok .. thx ^^
<Warbo> 6 lines.....
<POVaddct> yasso: there is skype for linux i think. but i never tried it.
<khobar> hmm ok one last question and I'm gone
<NemesisUK> yasso, your english isn't that bad you've got swearing down quite well ;)
<khobar> how to change the default apache directory
<Lamego> dubious, help.unbuntu.com
<Warbo> Skype works on Linux, but it's sound can be dodgy (OSS I think)
<slimz> hi im on a winxp machine, and i would like to vnc to my ubuntu box, but i cant figure out how to find out the ip address of the machine on my network, does anyone know the command in command prompt to find it/
<slimz> ?
<khobar> what shall i do to have all those files not in /var/www but for example in /home/khobar/www ?
<Phenax> Warbo: The newer Skype's use ALSA or OSS, and OSS is quite fine
<amonkey> is there a trick to getting networkmanager to play with ndiswrapper?
<POVaddct> NemesisUK: and he is impatient like most of the clueless newbies
<bruce89> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Khamael> does wine support 64-bit?
<Phenax> Khamael: WINE should run fine on x86_64
<bruce89> Kgamael, no
<Lamego> khobar, , edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Warbo> I have bad experiences with OSS (making Flash movies in Moho and testing them in Epiphany. Two OSS apps together can be bad)
<NemesisUK> POVaddct, why try linux if your impatatient?
<Okto> slimz, use /sbin/ifconfig
<phxheat> hi, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu regular, ... what apt-get command do i run to install the ubuntu server packages?
<bruce89> an AMD64 version of wine is not in the repos
<adminx> yep ifconfig
<Phenax> bruce89: That doesn't mean that it doesn't work, does it?
<Khamael> Phenax: ok. is there an easy way to change from 32-bit to 64-bit? or do I need a full reinstall?
<bruce89> but I suppose you could compile it yourself, not sure if it works though
<khobar> thx Lamego will try that :] 
<Phenax> Khamael: There's not really an 'easy' way
<bruce89> you'll have to reinstall, AFAIK
<Warbo> Khamael: Wine will not build for 64bit, but linux32 should run 32bit Wine (eff-all Windows programs are 64bit, so there is no point making Wine 64bit)
<Lamego> phxheat, there is no such thing as "server packages", if you need the LAMP stack, install apache2 mysql-server php5
<phxheat> lamego, ok thanks
<TylerE> Can you setup LVM using the default iso?
<Warbo> TylerE: Maybe with CLI, but you will not be able to install onto it. You can do it with the alternat CD easily
<Lamego> Khamael, full reinstall, but you could keep the /home on a differente partition to make the change easier
<Phenax> Warbo: There is a point on making WINE x86_64, to allow people with an x86_64 OS to use it. Anyways it can be ran fine with emul-* libraries/etc no need for linux32
<Raziekiel> Does ubuntu work fine with 64 bit and dual core?
<Warbo> Phenax: What I am saying is that compiling Wine for 64bit would be pointless, so just make it available like any other 32bit app on 64bit
<finalbeta> How do I run multiple instances of totem?
<jeff_> How can I find the PID of a window???
<adminx> Should see it as a standard SMP system
<corpxicle_> hello
<Lamego> jeff_, if you know the program name, you can look for it with "ps -ef | grep -i program"
<viveknz76> hi
<corpxicle_> im having some problems
<corpxicle_> after messing around a lot with windowmanagers, suddenly theres no sound =P
<Warbo> The problem with x86_64 is the lack of a standard way of installing 32bit apps (like dpkg)
<jordanau> how do you find your local ip address?
<viveknz76> I am having problems seeing network devices in network manager
<jeff_> Lamego, what if you don't know the program name?
<Warbo> jordanau: ifconfig
<corpxicle_> amarok seems to think there is a output device
<viveknz76> can anyone help??
<corpxicle_> but theres no sonud
<wifiworks> Phenax: ls > file.txt && gedit file.txt && rm file.txt does the job with anything ill stick with it
<Lamego> jeff_, you are doomed :)
<Phenax> Warbo: That's an Ubuntu-specific problem really. :] 
<POVaddct> jordanau: ifconfig
<Ambimom> corpxicle, I'm having sound issues too
<Warbo> Phenax: That's what I meant :)
<corpxicle_> Ambimom: but it worked 5 minutes ago =)
<Phenax> Anyways, why would anyone want to run an x86 program on x86_64 operating system when 95% are x86_64-compliant?
<Ambimom> I know...check your systems preferences sound
<wifiworks> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ambimom> corpxicle check your system preferences sound...what does it say?
<wifiworks> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jordanau> how about your ip that is outside of the local network?
<Warbo> Phenax: I assure you that 90% of the problems people have with 64bit Ubuntu is not GIMP
<Phenax> Warbo: GIMP works fine on x86_64 here?
<corpxicle_> Ambimom: check what ?
<viveknz76> Can someone help me with the network devices in network manager?  I am unable to see them in network manager
<Ambimom> Dapper seems to have sound bugs
<wifiworks> wiki is slow
<Phenax> Warbo: I don't use, and never have used Ubuntu, but every application I've tried works fine here
<Warbo> Phenax: I mean the 5% of 32bit-only apps are the cause of 90% of the problems :)
<POVaddct> jordanau: you mean if your machine is behind a nat gateway and you want to know the official ip of the nat gateway?
<Warbo> (GIMP is not tied to 32bit, so nobody has a problem with it)
<Khamael> wine won`t run Guild Wars. at least not without more tweaking
<Phenax> ndiswrapper or whatnot can get 32-bit flash working on 64-bit browser perfectly :)
* Ambimom gotta go bye
<Raziekiel> jordanau, showmyip.com?
<Warbo> ndiswrapper is only for wifi drivers isn't it?
<jordanau> POVaddct, yes
<Phenax> well, I don't know the actual name, ndis*
<rsk> Warbo: no it works for other stuff to
<slimz> hi im on a winxp machine, and i would like to vnc to my ubuntu box, but i cant figure out how to find out the ip address of the machine on my network, does anyone know the command in command prompt to find it?
<Phenax> ndis-something
<jordanau> is there a way in linux other than myip.com?
<rsk> jordanau: ifconfig
<finalbeta> How do I run multiple instances of totem?
<mnepton> slimz: ifconfig
<Warbo> OK, useful to know. I have a RaLink Wifi card though (I put "wifi pci linux" into ebay :) )
<Phenax> jordanau: No, it'd be VERY hard to obtain your WAN Ip from your operating system without an external address
<WillyWortel> slimz, on yor ubuntu-machine use command  /sbin/ifconfig
<POVaddct> jordanau: you could connect to some website that is telling your ip address etc.
<slimz> mnepton : thanks
<jordanau> great thanks
<mnepton> POVaddct: won't work behind a NAT
<NemesisUK> slimz, cant you connect by hosname?
<NemesisUK> *hostname
<slimz> WillyWortel : is there any way i can keep the ip address on my ubuntu machine always the same? it always changes
<jordanau> trying to figure out how to access my vnc server from outside the network, i wish they made a portable vnc client for flash drives
<Warbo> finalbeta: Try "man totem"
<slimz> NemesisUK: no, i didnt know i can do that. how do i find out the hostname?
<mnepton> ugh ... why am i working now?
<POVaddct> mnepton: of course it works. the web server sees the ip adress of the nat gateway.
<sethk> slimz, yes, but you have to coordinate with your DHCP server so that the one you use is never assigned to another machine
<finalbeta> Warbo , something usefull please
<NemesisUK> slimz, the name you gave the machine when you installed it
<mnepton> POVaddct: right, and if the ports aren;t forwarded etc etc they will not be able to connect from outside.
<viveknz76> any help would be appreciated... please help with the network devices not showing up in network manager
<WillyWortel> slimz, your using a dhcp-adress wich you possibkle get from your router or a DHCP-server ( if you got one). You have to use a static IP-adres
<mnepton> ennyhoo, i'm off until my shift begins
<slimz> NemesisUK: oh, i dont even remember what ic alled it :)
<POVaddct> mnepton: he said nothing about connecting from the outside
<interbird> So, there is no way to compile the current kernel from source ?
<NemesisUK> slimz, as WillyWortel said give the ubuntu box a static ip would make life a lot easier
<POVaddct> jordanau: oh, i missed the bit with connecting via vnc
<TheGateKeeper> interbird: you compile kernels if you want to, there are Howto's on the ubuntu forums
<jordanau> POVaddct, would i be better off getting a dyndns name for my computer?
<azureal> hi, is there a way to display all the colors that your terminal is using?  (i.e., show what color0, color1, etc. are assigned to?)
<interbird> TheGateKeeper: You don't understand my probbie, i guess...
<ych> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<POVaddct> jordanau: if you are behind a nat gateway you will need port forwarding on the gateway, regardless of using dyndns
<ICE> grr having problems with nxserver
<viveknz76> ??
<TheGateKeeper> interbird: being a bit optimistic arn't you :-)
<jordanau> POVaddct, already forwarded by router ports
<rattboi> do all the debian tools work on ubuntu?
<Lamego> jordanau, you can only forward to that comput if it was setup with a static ip
<POVaddct> jordanau: why use vnc? it's too much bandwidth and it's not encrypted. use ssh instead.
<ICE> does anyone have freenx
<ICE> maybe could help me
<rattboi> there's a few build tools I'm not familiar with
<rattboi> like tpkg-install-libc
<interbird> TheGateKeeper: Can you explain that ? -- Would I be optimistic to want to comiple the latest ubuntu kernel ?
<jordanau> POVaddct, i just want to be able to access my home folder from my school library nothing more
<POVaddct> jordanau: you can't transfer files with vnc
<Lamego> rattboi, not necessarily
<ICE> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<TheGateKeeper> no you would be optimistic if you thought I understood your problem :-)
<POVaddct> jordanau: vnc is just for remote desktop
<rattboi> Lamego: I found a debian guide for setting up a cross-compiler
<rattboi> http://people.debian.org/~debacle/cross/
<Lamego> jordanau, whatever you want to do you will need to use a static IP to get to that system from the internet
<rattboi> but I'm not sure if it will fully work on Ubunut
<Daishi> erm what ubuntu repo has w32codecs and libdvdcss? i dont see them even in multiverse
<rattboi> maybe some of the packages aren't available
<sethk> rattboi, cross compiler is easy, you just specify the run and target environments in the ./configure
<miketech> Hi
<TheGateKeeper> Daishi:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<jordanau> Lamego, yes that is why i will use dyndns to get a steady place to connect to
<NemesisUK> Daishi, their not search for ubuntu and plf
<NemesisUK> at google
<Daishi> ahh k
<Daishi> thanks TheGateKeeper and NemesisUK
<viveknz76> has anyone downloaded the 686 kernel
<ICE> does anyone user freenx here
<Lamego> rattboi, both toolchain-source and  dpkg-cross are available, checked it right now
<Lamego> viveknz76, yes i have installed it once
* Grue_Lovah waves
<viveknz76> Is it better than 386
<Grue_Lovah> What's a good Ubuntu-friendly quicken-alternative?
<TheGateKeeper> Daishi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability   http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<sethk> viveknz76, the same.
<jordanau> Grue_Lovah, gnucash
<Lamego> vice-versa, i noticed no difference, but yes, it is expected to perform better on a 686 system
<viveknz76> so what's the difference
<Grue_Lovah> thank you!!
<sethk> viveknz76, just build with some different compiler flags.
<Lamego> viveknz76, it is expected to perform better
<sethk> viveknz76, improvement in performance is very close to zero.
<viveknz76> is it worth upgrading to 686...
<Grue_Lovah> now one more quick question. Is there anyway to make firefox seem like another browser?
<sethk> viveknz76, probably not
<Lamego> it doesn't hurt
<Lamego> Grue_Lovah, sure, just look for a theme
<cablesm102> I need some help with sound in Flash. Some days sound works, some days it doesn't.
<viveknz76> thanks... sethk have you worked with network manager...
<Grue_Lovah> ah. not quite what I was asking about
<sethk> viveknz76, a bit, yes, why?
<Lamego> or you mean, to look, like, to identify itself as
<Grue_Lovah> that's it: to identify itself as...
<TheGateKeeper> Grue_Lovah: identify itself as IE6?
<Grue_Lovah> gatekeeper:yup
<viveknz76> I just installed it.. I can see the icon but when i click it says network devices not found
<Lamego> I believe there is an extension for that
* Grue_Lovah looks for extensions
<vadersolo> hallo
<Grue_Lovah> thank you as always
<vadersolo> I install blackbox
<ICE> freenx anyone user it here
<vadersolo> how do I tell ubunto to start it
<TheGateKeeper> Grue_Lovah: such plugins exist: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/
<Daishi> TheGateKeeper: cool..thanks a lot
<vadersolo> since I dont want gnome
<cablesm102> vader, do you mean start the program at startup?
<TheGateKeeper> Daishi: yw :-)
<sethk> viveknz76, ifconfig shows network interfaces, I take it?
<due> vadersolo: Click on the options button in the bottom left hand side of the startup screen and select "Select session".
<SaLoMoN> hi
<Lamego> vadersolo, don't you get a blackbox option on the login session selection ?
<viveknz76> Yes
<vadersolo> cablesm102: yes I want to start the vm
<vadersolo> Lamego: no
<WillyWortel> how can i list (ls) only my directory(names)
<TheGateKeeper> Grue_Lovah: it has been the topic of converstaions in usenet linux groups
<sethk> viveknz76, this is with dapper?
<SaLoMoN> i upgraded my debian server to ubuntu dapper drak, and now my postfix with mysql auth and auxprop plugin doenst work anymore
<viveknz76> yes it is..
<Daishi> WillyWortel: i wanna say ls -d
<SaLoMoN> Aug 15 14:05:21 h621111 postfix/trivial-rewrite[3506] : fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_domains.cf(0,100): table lookup problem
<sethk> viveknz76, did you use sudo to run the manager?
<Daishi> hrm..no
<Grue_Lovah> gatekeeper:aha. Thank you!
<cablesm102> vader, I'm not so good at the internals of the desktop environment. I can't help.
<SaLoMoN> any ideas?
<viveknz76> you mean.. sudo NetworkManager
<viveknz76> or sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<Daishi> WillyWortel:  find ./ -type d
<sethk> viveknz76, either
<Lane> Help with p0f?:p0f - passive os fingerprinting utility, version 2.0.5
<Lane> (C) M. Zalewski <lcamtuf@dione.cc>, W. Stearns <wstearns@pobox.com>
<Lane> [-]  ERROR: pcap_open_live failed: socket: Operation not permitted
<quiet> evolution-exchange broken for anyone else?
<Daishi> that that will recurse into lower dirs
<tvgm2___> Grue_Lovah: the extension to change your user agent is here - http://chrispederick.com/work/useragentswitcher/
<cablesm102> I need some help with sound in Flash applets. Some days sound works, some days it doesn't.
<maria> hi does anyone know how i can find out what my ubuntu machine is named?\
<TheGateKeeper> Grue_Lovah: good luck hunting it down, sorry I don't where it is exactly, but I know it's in there somewhere :-)
<POVaddct> maria: hostname
<viveknz76> I tried it.. it gives an error
<Lane> type hostname in the terminal
<WillyWortel> Daishi: ls -d  also show normal files, i only wanna list of my dirs
<Daishi> yea
<maria> POVaddct, thanks! :)
<Grue_Lovah> tvgm2:mucho thank you
<Lamego> WillyWortel, find -type d
<sethk> viveknz76, what is the error?
<tvgm2___> np
<cablesm102> maria, try hostname
<viveknz76>  nm_dbus_init() could not acquire the NetworkManager service as it is already taken (ret=3). Is the daemon already running?
<Daishi> Lamego: that recurses though
<viveknz76> <ERROR> [1155679421.501584]  main (): nm_dbus_init() failed, exiting. Either dbus is not running, or the NetworkManager dbus security policy was not loaded.
<sethk> WillyWortel, find . -type d
<viveknz76> I am baffled
<thrillho> cablesm102: I've heard this works: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<sethk> WillyWortel, if you do not want to decend, then find . --maxdepth 1 -type d
<sethk> s/descend/decend/
<Lane> Hey better question...where do I ask this question p0f isnt working and returns this error message: p0f - passive os fingerprinting utility, version 2.0.5
<Lane> (C) M. Zalewski <lcamtuf@dione.cc>, W. Stearns <wstearns@pobox.com>
<Lane> [-]  ERROR: pcap_open_live failed: socket: Operation not permitted
<sethk> viveknz76, the underlying middleware layer isn't found, but I don't know why
#ubuntu 2006-08-16
<Levi__> To anybody who can help me out... I'm a totally new user in linux and Ubuntu doesn't work with my soundcard. Can anybody tell me how to fix it?
<Lamego> find . -maxdepth 1 -type d
<qbert> what is the quick launch command sequence again ?
<qbert> key sequence
<viveknz76> what's underlying middleware layer
<POVaddct> Lane: you need root privileges for that tool
<SaLoMoN> hii ?
<NemesisUK> Levi__, whats your soundcard
<SaLoMoN> anyone here who know very much about postfix with ubuntu?
<qbert> \
* wifiworks thinks: in windows my wifi gives me a list of avalibe acess pioints can i do a scan in ubuntu somehow?
<Lane> POVaddct, I have root privelages
<Levi__> it's an intel
<POVaddct> Lane: hmm
<WillyWortel> sethk: doesn't work
<sethk> WillyWortel, what doesn't work?
<NemesisUK> Levi__, intel which one?
<WillyWortel> find . --maxdepth 1 -type d
<sethk> WillyWortel, just tried it here, works fine
<viveknz76> well.. if I uncomment everything in interfaces .. i can use wifi radar to connect to WEP
<ych> anyone here use amule without a xserver?
<sethk> WillyWortel, . means current directory, or replace it with a path
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<viveknz76> do i need to uninstall wifi radar to get network manager to work
<hollaburoo> anyone here have experience using an msi vox tv tuner?
<TheGateKeeper> !sound > Levi__
<slimz> i found out what my ubuntu machines name was, and its named "ubuntu" :) very unique. anyways i tried to vnc to "ubuntu" and i have no luck, it is connected over dhcp
<Lane> POVaddct: you know what you were right i typed in a terminal window that I had su ed in. However I get another error:
<Lane> p0f - passive os fingerprinting utility, version 2.0.5
<Lane> (C) M. Zalewski <lcamtuf@dione.cc>, W. Stearns <wstearns@pobox.com>
<Lane> [-]  ERROR: pcap_open_live failed: socket: Operation not permitted
<NemesisUK> Levi__, can you do this in a terminal lspci | grep Multimedia and post the output
<tvgm2___> anyone know of a gui interface to manage the xorg.conf?
<Lane> no that error
<Warbo> ych: Why not use MLDonkey?
<sethk> slimz, the name has to resolve in your DNS to use the name.  You can use the IP
<Lane> p0f - passive os fingerprinting utility, version 2.0.5
<Lane> (C) M. Zalewski <lcamtuf@dione.cc>, W. Stearns <wstearns@pobox.com>
<Lane> pcap_compile: syntax error in filter expression
<Lane> See man tcpdump or p0f README for help on bpf filter expressions.
<slimz> sethk : how do i get the name to resolve, so i can just use that?
<Lane> POVaddct: Sorry having trouble typing today.
<Levi__> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sethk> slimz, depends on how your network is set up.  where does your IP address come from?
<Levi__> i couldn't remember the command
<WillyWortel> sethk : I type:  find . --maxdepth 1 -type d   it says : find . --maxdepth 1 -type d
<rattboi> are there any PPC users in here?
<Grue_Lovah> hah!  the user agent switcher worked like a charm!!
<tvgm2___> good
<sethk> WillyWortel, where are you typing it?
<WillyWortel> find: invalid predicate `--maxdepth'
<rattboi> actually, I'm interested in this from a x86 point of view too
<POVaddct> Lane: seems you ran p0f with invalid syntax
<slimz> sethk : my windows xp machine is connected directly to a dsl modem, and then my ubuntu machine connects to my xp machine to another network card on it
<NemesisUK> Levi__, lspci | grep Multimedia
<finalbeta> How do I run multiple instances of totem?
<sethk> WillyWortel, sorry, only one dash
<sethk> WillyWortel, find . -maxdepth 1 -type d
<ych> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rattboi> is there a way to restart into your other operating system w/o having to choose something at boot-time?
<Lane> POVaddct: Wow, I think I have reached a new low on the stupid meter...thanks for your help
<Levi__> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<rattboi> say, if you're remotely logged into XP, and want to restart into Ubuntu
<tvgm2___> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lamego> rattboi, you could change the default boot system on the grub configuration
<azureal> in long listing format (ls -l) what does an "s" as the first character mean?
<Warbo> ych: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MLDonkey
<ych> thanks
<sethk> rattboi, there is, in some ways, but possibly not the way you mean
<Lamego> the timeout will drive you to the system you have setup as default
<ych> ill check it out
<rattboi> Lamego, yeah, that's easy
<Phaqui> Where can I find my windows (NTFS) disk when using the Terminal?
<WillyWortel> sethk, that works, but it also show normal files, i only wanna list of my dirs
<neuroe> test
<Lamego> azureal, setuid
<sethk> rattboi, it is possible to control what happens for one boot cycle
<rattboi> but ok, after that, what if I want to reboot back into XP?
<sethk> WillyWortel, with -type d  it does not show normal files
<Warbo> Phaqui: Wherever you put it. Try "cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs"
<sethk> WillyWortel, find . -maxdepth 1 -type d
<Lamego> azureal, it means the program should run as the file owner instead of the user running it
<Khamael> how do I enable Fast Writes and SBA in the nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<mcphail> Lamego: azureal: isn't it a socket?
<neuroe> in a word, magic
<soundray> rattboi: 'sudo echo y | grub-reboot N' where N is the number of your Windows title entry in menu.lst, starting the count at 0
<Lamego> mcphail, ok, now i am not so sure :P
<Levi__> NemesisUK, you still there?
<azureal> Lamego, mcphail -- i'm just configuring my terminal colors... and i finally found something in pink... /dev/log
<ICE> does anyone run freenx here ?
<jeff_> Can anyone here connect to Steam atm??
<NemesisUK> Levi__,  at a terminal type sudo modprobe intel-8x0 and if it loads ok add intel-8x0 to /etc/modules
<mcphail> Lamego: You're correct for the "s" flag generally, but not so for the first character iirc
<burzum> i cant boot into a desktop, after the gdm login it doesnt matter which one i boot (gnome, xfce...) it starts loading and throws me back to the gdm loginmanager then... any ideas?
<NemesisUK> Levi__, after doing that reboot and see if you have sound
<Lamego> ok, so it is a socket :)
<Phaqui> ah, thanks, found it :)
<tvgm2___> jeff_: i can on Windows
<Levi__> this is what it came up with         FATAL: Module intel_8x not found.
<azureal> ah, so what's with that log file?
<Phaqui> ... /media/sd2/ :)
<Lamego> burzum, check the permissions on the home dir
<POVaddct> Levi__: the module is called snd-intel8x0
<finalbeta> !bonobo
<tvgm2___> anyone know of a gui interface to manage the xorg.conf?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonobo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> i would create a test user , just to make sure it is not specifif to that user configuration
<soundray> burzum: log in on a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and look at the errors logged in $HOME/.xsession-errors (the end of that file is probably most interesting)
<azureal> mcphail, and a 'c' as the first char... what would that be?
<burzum> soundray, ok
<Levi__> ok, it loaded
<geeksauce> my weather desklet keeps saying retrieval failed and [ambiguous]  after the city name.  it used to work fine, and obviously my internet connection is working fine.
<Lamego> maybe characted device ? what is the file name ?
<Lamego> character device
<Levi__> so, how do I add that command to the modules folder?
<TheGateKeeper> tvgm2___: wizzard --> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> geeksauce: someone else had a similar complaint here yesterday -- the problem is thus probably on the server side
<NemesisUK> Levi__, it sohuld of been sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<azureal> interesting..
<Levi__> i did that and the command went through
<geeksauce> soundray: it has been doing this for over a month now
<tvgm2___> TheGateKeeper: that works when gnome is running, or do i have to use it in recovery mode?
<geeksauce> soundray: you'd think they would have it fixed by now
<Levi__> that's it, then?
<NemesisUK> Levi__, if it loads add snd-intel8x0 to your /etc/modules file and see how it goes after a reboot
<Levi__> ok
<Levi__> thanks a ton
<NemesisUK> np
<soundray> geeksauce: you would, wouldn't you? Perhaps you need to change a URL in your configuration.
<davanger> ppl help me test my IceCast server and connect to http://fabtech.suroot.com:8000/stream.ogg let me know how it sounds and if the connection is stable -thanx
<khobar> hi it's me again :P
<TheGateKeeper> tvgm2___: think you can use it in recovery mode, others may know more info
<khobar> can anyone tell me some good php editor
<khobar> the best would be with autofiling
<qbert> emacs
<mcphail> azureal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permissions
<qbert> php-mode
<geeksauce> soundray: there are no URL's.
<tvgm2___> TheGateKeeper: ok, thank you very much
<geeksauce> soundray: you just type in the city name and it (supposedly) reports the weather
<khobar> thx
<geeksauce> soundray: there is a workaround for it, but it's frustrating me that it isn't working like it's supposed to
<burzum> soundray: http://nopaste.php-q.net/232758 this is whats in the log after starting gnome (without activated xgl)
<finalbeta> How do I run multiple instances of totem?
<TheGateKeeper> tvgm2___: yw :-) editing is not always that ownerous, just make sure you make a backup
<khobar> but isn't that for Mac's ?
<soundray> geeksauce: now think about this carefully: how would it retrieve information online, if not through some URL?
<trogbot> Anyone help a newbie try to get UMAX Scanner to work?  Any help appreciated.
<Aphex_Twin> name a voice synthetiser for linux
<geeksauce> soundray:  i meant there is nowhere (other than that workaround thing) where you have to configure it to retrieve from a certain URL.
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: may be of interest --> http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<soundray> burzum: something is wrong with your Xgl setup. I suggest you go back to your original Xorg configuration.
<POVaddct> Aphex_Twin: festival
<WillyWortel> Trogbot : http://www.linux.com/howtos/Hardware-HOWTO/scanners.shtml
<tvgm2___> TheGateKeeper: i was just wondering if there was a package to make automatic backups, change multi monitor settings and such
<geeksauce> soundray: it's supposed to be automated is all i'm saying, and it's weird how it just up and stopped working one day
<soundray> geeksauce: surely, the URL is configured in some file somewhere in your $HOME
<trogbot> WillyWortel:  Thanks for the link.
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<burzum> soundray... uh, i thought ive changed nothing to the server itself? the wiki suggest a sessionentry thats all ive done
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres > tvgm2___
<Aphex_Twin> POVaddct: does that have a GUI ?
<tvgm2___> ah ok
<Aphex_Twin> does festival have a guy?
<POVaddct> Aphex_Twin: no, why should it?
<soundray> geeksauce: providing even a simple service for free is a lossmaking business. Perhaps they just shut it down.
<tvgm2___> thanks again
<TheGateKeeper> tvgm2___: give ubotu a read
<davanger> ppl help me test my IceCast server and connect to http://fabtech.suroot.com:8000/stream.ogg let me know how it sounds and if the connection is stable -thanx
<wifiworks> whats the smiplest way to scan for essid 's on wifi??
<geeksauce> soundray: i believe that the desklet is compiled with most major US cities and their respective URL's.  so unless i want to re-compile the script...
<soundray> burzum: no, if you read the wiki carefully, it will tell you to change a link to your X server to point to Xgl
<TheGateKeeper> tvgm2___: with linux you have to willing to get your hands dirty to some extent, it's not like windows :-)
<wifiworks> I need to find my network name
<burzum> soundray hmmm ok
<dv_> hi
<azureal> thx Lamego + mcphail
<interbird> So, in essence, when I compile the latest ubuntu kernel-sourcs I can recreate the latest kernel ? (2.6.15-26)
<POVaddct> wifiworks: iwlist scanning
<dv_> anyone knows how the x11 developer manpages package is called? I cannot find it in synaptic..
<khobar> thegatekeeper what is that quantaplus?
<wifiworks> soundray: i think i talked to you before can you tell me how I can scan for my essid?
<wifiworks> soundray: xp its automatic
<sethk> dv_, in breezy the man pages are with the development files, not in a separate section.
<soundray> geeksauce: Try this: 'cd ~ ; for i in .* ; do find $i -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l Chicago' if you have configured Chicago. That should spit out a list of files containing the string Chicago.
<dv_> sethk, and in dapper?
<wifiworks> !essid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> dv_, if you have a specific man page I can check which package provides it.
<sethk> dv_, I believe it's the same; I put the qualifier on because I'm checking a breezy system and many people are using dapper.
<soundray> wifiworks: I can't check right now, but it's something like 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<dv_> sethk, for example I need opengl stuff
<dv_> but IIRC it is included in the x11 dev manpages
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: 'feature rich web development environment', :-) never actually got round to using it myself, but I hear good things about, and I think it would be usefull for Php
<interbird> So, in essence, when I compile the latest ubuntu kernel-sourcs I cannot recreate the latest kernel ? (2.6.15-26)
<sethk> dv_, I spot checked a couple, and several are on package xserver-xorg-core
<wifiworks> soundray: your the best man
<khobar> oh ok thx gonna try it in near future :D
<soundray> geeksauce: oops, forgot a '; done' at the end
<dv_> also, i am missing the stdc++ manpages, so I cannot get help for stl string, fstream etc. :|
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: if you don't know about smarty, give that the once over
<Aphex_Twin> how can I re-route my audio output into my input?
<soundray> wifiworks: I was once, but the couple got divorced after three years...
<tuxtux> bye bye
<khobar> smarty?
<dv_> xserver-xorg-core? k, thx
<Aphex_Twin> with alsa, how can I configure my audio output to be able to route it via the input?
<ych> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Lamego> interbird, if you use the same build options, you do
<geeksauce> soundray: what if the name of the city is two words?
<dv_> hm, I have both xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-dev installed already
<progrock> Anyone know where i can find information n running compiz on a Athlon 64bit comp with an ATI graphics card?
<fyrestrtr> progrock: compiz.net
<sethk> dv_, there are a bunch of packages in which I find X man pages.
<soundray> geeksauce: 'cd ~ ; for i in .* ; do find $i -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l Two\ Words ; done'
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: smarty seperates presentation from program logic http://smarty.php.net/
<sethk> dv_, I'll paste them onto the paste bot if you like
<dv_> sethk, but are they X11 *dev* manpages?
<interbird> Lamego: Sources (makefile) say it's -7 and not -26
<sethk> dv_, some of each.
<angel12> can someone help me compile a driver? whenever i try i get an error saying no rule to make target 'modules'
<soundray> geeksauce: better yet, 'cd ~ ; for i in .* ; do find $i -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l Baton.Rouge ; done'
<dv_> yeah, put it on the bot, would be nice.
<dv_> or paste it in a query
<ubuntu__> hi all, I have problem configuring internet, I got DCM245 modem which worked with BAdgy, but after updating to Dapper doesnt work
<soundray> geeksauce: improving it further, 'cd ~ ; for i in .* ; do find $i -print0 | xargs -0 grep -il Baton.Rouge ; done'
<Lamego> interbird, ok, eventually the linux-source package has not been updated
<khobar> TheGatekeeper : Ok thx gonna read some infos about all it now , thx for help
<ubuntu__> if I start live CD it works
* bigfuzzyjesus is away: slave labor for hitler
<sethk> dv_, there is a package x11proto-gl-dev, would that have the opengl files you need?
<fyrestrtr> !away > bigfuzzyjesus
<leshaste> what's a good im client these days? gaim seems rather defunct and featureless
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: yw :-) smarty makes life a lot easier
<ubuntu__> I can see that there is difference in device mannager, where in Dapper there is no eth0 interface under usb modem
<Frankenstein>  DCC SEND 000000000000000000000  is that a problem for ubuntu?
<interbird> Lamego: Apperently, I hope this is soon going to happen because I need a kernel with cifs++ stuff
<compotatoj> oh god... did the doomsday hackers raid here again?
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: it's a problem for you :))
<compilerwriter> Does anyone here know of wengophone will work with skype.  I am browsing their web site but am not finding anything fast?
<soundray> POVaddct: evidently...
<evan_w00> hmm
<avis> i need some command line help i am trying to copy over a directory from my usb hard drive to my linux home partition and it must be recursive with all the directories inside it.
<khobar> TheGateKeeper : gonna try it ..now I'm wondering how to install that php-mode ..it has strage .el extension :P
<due> Frankenstein: Doing that is a bad idea ;)
<soundray> compilerwriter: I don't think so. Skype is an island
<R6ale> howdy all
<mcphail> fyrestrtr: the "away" ubotu factoid is the daftest idea ever
<Frankenstein> due, i was asking a question...
<soundray> avis: cp -a (read man cp)
<Lamego> compilerwriter, i believe wengphone uses SIP, skype uses its own protocol
<sethk> dv_, I'm shortening the list to include only dev packages.
<due> Frankenstein: Yeah, but no need to copy/paste the string. "DCC vulnearibility" works fine without the added k-line.
<TheGateKeeper> khobar: I am sure you figure it out :-)
<dv_> sethk, x11-proto-gl-dev isnt it
<Frankenstein> due, guess your right... i guess
<avis> i tried that soundray and i got this:   s asking a question...
<avis> <soundray> avis: cp -
<avis> cp: cannot stat `./media/a split second': No such file or directory
<evan_w00> why does my console say "./configure: No such file or directory" when i use the command "./configure"
<longwave> evan_w00: you need to cd to the source directory first, i guess
<due> evan_w00: Because there is no configure file in the folder you're currently in?
<sethk> dv_, I show four dev packages that include man pages:  ivtools-dev, libmotif-dev, xmanpages-ja, xserver-xorg-driver-fbdev, and xviewg-dev
<evan_w00> oh
<ubuntu__> I'm sorry if I posted question to wrong channel
<Deezzer> hi. can someone help this fresh newbie with command prompt in linux?
<evan_w00> i see thanks... ill see if there is...
<soundray> avis: in that case you want to try the Alan Cox method (hold on...)
<ricky> does anyone know how I can make check Gmail start when my computer does?
<Deezzer> i have this asterisk installed on my linux server
<sethk> ubuntu__, not the wrong channel
<avis> most excellent. thank you
<khobar> thegatekeeper: can you aid me a bit..it says that i shall put i t"into my emacs" what's that ?:P
<sethk> ubuntu__, maybe nobody knows the answer, but it isn't the wrong channel  :)
<Deezzer> and i want to access a different directory..
<Deezzer> how do i do it?
<longwave> khobar: emacs is a text editor (along with many other features)
<Deezzer> (extreme newbie)
<soundray> avis: (cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -) (from the Tips-HOWTO)
<longwave> khobar: if you arent using it you probably have the wrong thing
<due> Deezzer: cd "directory name"
<avis> thank you
<mcphail> Deezzer: cd
<Aphex_Twin> how can I make the PCM a part of the audio input with alsa?
<sethk> dv_, I'm making a list of packages that have man3 pages in X
<khobar> oh so i first need emac right?
<dv_> thanks
<due> Deezzer: To go down a directory, "cd .." (note the space, does matter on unix)
<andresmujica> hi, what would happen if i execute dpkg-reconfigure --all ?  is it terrible? would i mess my system so bad?
<Deezzer> ok..
<longwave> khobar: well, what are you trying to do?
<Frankenstein> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> dv_, it's the same as the list I gave you a moment ago.  If you have a specific man page you are looking for I can search on it.
<soundray> andresmujica: sounds like you would be giving yourself a *lot* of work
<mcphail> andresmujica: no, it just takes a l_o_n_g time to go through all the packages
<dv_> lok for the glEnable one
<ubuntu__> sethk , ok let me rephrase the question, how to instal network interface eth0
<dv_> +o
<khobar> longwave: still learning how to use ubuntu :P
<longwave> khobar: you said something about php-mode, which i think is a set of syntax rules so you can edit php easier in emacs, i dont know if that's what you wanted
<sethk> ubuntu__, Possibly kernel support for usbnet is not loaded
<due> Deezzer: Try googling for a beginner's guide to unix command lines.
<sethk> ubuntu__, possibly the kernel is configured without usbnet support.  Hopefully the former
<dv_> sethk, here: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/glenable.3.html
<andresmujica> ok, i hope i hasn't broken the system (is a remote machine i cannot see from here, what i did...
<Daishi> this is weird...xfce wont let me right click and i cant find any bug reports on it
<khobar> longwave: that would be that ..i neded editor for php , who would also autofill etc thegatekeeper advised me php-mode with emacs
<Deezzer> humm. does anyone on here have asterisk?
<sethk> dv_, doesn't appear in a package
<longwave> khobar: ok, that sounds about right then, but i don't use emacs so i can't help more i am afraid
<Lamego> khobar, Go to synaptic, search for "php editor"
<dv_> sethk, bad :|
<Lamego> you have a lot of options
<compilerwriter> I was afraid of that.  I am in the US and I have a business contact that is in Austaralia.  He has asked me to get skype as he has a hearing problem and it is actually easier for him to sit at his computer with headphones on and talk to me that way.  Anyone care to go to private conversation and help me get the damned thing installed. I am an ubuntu neophite.  I have been using it less than a week.  I have found the only
<compilerwriter> you have to to a little bit more work sometimes.  I don't mind that. I love how fast my machine is working now.
<Lamego> I personally never found emacs very friendly
<qbert> how do i upgrade to mysql-common-4.1 using adept , if I just click install it gives me errror
<dv_> sethk, also missing: http://www.atnf.csiro.au/computing/software/sol2docs/mr/man3cc4/fstream.3.html and generally the entire C++ standard library
<ubuntu__> sethk, how can I enable usbnet support
<sethk> khobar, I like emacs.  It does have a somewhat steep learning curve
<longwave> qbert: you probably want mysql-client-4.1 or mysql-server-4.1 instead of just -common
<khobar> lamego: does it have autofilling of php tags? :P
<andresmujica> deezer i have asterisk
<sethk> dv_, let me check those names; they are part of the compiler packages, not X, so hopefully...
<qbert> longwave, it doesnt list mysql-server-4.1 as an option, do I need to do something to make that show up ?
<dv_> uh, ok
<pp> Hi, can anyone recommend a software for playing mp3 files which is available using apt-get install?
<Lamego> compilerwriter, you can install it using easyubuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<compilerwriter> Emacs is cool. It does have a steep learning curve though.  Back in the day it made C programming easy though.
<qbert> i like emacs too , would never use aynthing else, though php-mode needs some work
<sethk> dv_, fstream and friends are in:  libstdc++6-doc
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the link lamego.
<Lamego> pp, any of the sound players on ubuntu allows to play mp3 as long you install the proper plugins
<Lamego> !!restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> pp, xmms
<dv_> and in libstdc++6-4.0-doc? (I have this one installed)
<pp> cheers folks
<Paradoxx> has any1 here used gizmo-project?
<sethk> ubuntu__, You probably have to do a modprobe with the kernel module name.  You said, I think, that it works with an older kernel.  boot that kernel, do lsmod, and note the modules
<longwave> !info mysql-server-4.1
<ubotu> Package mysql-server-41 does not exist in dapper
<sethk> ubuntu__, then repeat with the new kernel, and find the modules loaded previously and not loaded now.
<Lamego> khobar, I believe eclipse with the php plugin does, i am not sure
<longwave> huh?
<sethk> ubuntu__, one of them should be usbnet
<longwave> oh wait it ignored the dot
<khobar> ok gonna try emacs
<longwave> qbert: that package is in universe
<neuroe> hello
<qbert> im new to ubuntu, what is universe ?
<Paradoxx> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nzk> Chmod -v Chmod HELP!
<dv_> sethk, it doesnt have to be solved *now*, I just think that these missing manpages may be bad for developers
<sethk> qbert, a respository
<qbert> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sethk> dv_, oh, I agree.
<sethk> dv_, the c++ ones, though, are at least available.  the X ones aren't in packages at all (at least many of them)
<Khamael> is there an ubuntu how-to for setting the nvidia settings?
<qbert> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Frankenstein> how can i play wma files in xmms?
<MystaMax> I have SSHed onto a computer, and I'm trying to copy files back to the localhost, i typed scp FILENAME mystamax@hostname: /home/mystamax/FILENAME -- my first error message was that the permissions were too open? whats that mean?
<pp> ubotu: cheers mate xmms rocks!! you can drag a directory containing seperate mp3s and it plays them althabetically!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers mate xmms rocks!! you can drag a directory containing seperate mp3s and it plays them althabetically!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> MystaMax, could you post the exact message ?
<dv_> this is really weird. I have libstdc++6-4.0-doc installed, yet no ifstream manpage.
<Lamego> dv_, do you have the development man pages installed ?
<neuroe> ubontu: GKrellM
<dv_> ah!
<dv_> got it.
<MystaMax> Lamego, sure here ya go: Permissions 0777 for 'config.ini' are too open. it is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others. This private key will be ignored. bad permissions: ignore key: config.ini Enter passphrase for key 'config.ini':
<dv_> the man pages all start with std:: :D
<Lamego> dv_, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<sethk> dv_, the file is part of the man page
<neuroe> ubotu: GKrollM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GKrollM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pp> :-)
<Kyral_Laptop> its GKrellM
<sethk> dv_, what are you checking?  ifstream.3.gz is what I see
<pcfreak_> I know it is possible to make it play WMA, you probably need restricted packages though, but if they have DRM, then it will not go, that is what I have understood...
<dv_> thats why "man ifstream" didnt work: it has to be "man std::ifstream"
<Lamego> MystaMax, the message is clear, config.ini should not be 777
<sethk> dv_, in libstdc++6.4.0-doc
<pcfreak_> if the WMA files have DRM
<dv_> sethk, yeah
<MystaMax> Lamego, I understand what its saying. I'm trying to put reasoning with it. It doesnt make sense
<qbert> hmm i enabled the universe repositories, still no msyql-server4.1
<krizzer> can anyone here help me install ubuntu?
<Lamego> MystaMax, its rare to have a file which needs to be +rwx for everyone
<MystaMax> Lamego, why can't i copy a file w/ 777 file permissions
<neuroe> anyone want to help me get my GKrellM sound scope plug-in working? =] 
<Lamego> MystaMax, why should you have a file with 777 on the first place  :) ?
<krizzer> how do i install ubuntu to an already made fat32 partiton?
<sethk> dv_, that's odd.  it is correct, but my listing of the files for the package doesn't show std:: in the name
<qbert> do i need to disable some repositories to get mysql-server4.1 ?
<Lamego> and, btw, is not any file, it is refering to those files as private key files
<sethk> dv_, possibly updated for dapper?
<Lamego> which should be protected
<dv_> sethk, I guess so
<qbert> im using kubuntu btw
<neuroe> krizzer: have you tried the live cd yet?
<krizzer> yes im on it right now
<Lamego> krizzer, you can't install ubuntu to a fat partition
<MystaMax> Lamego, thanks for your help... i'll change the permissions
<sethk> dv_, it ought to default, or at least there should be a switch to default
<ubuntu__> sethk, ok thnx, I'll try it
<Lamego> you will need to change it to a linux fs
<dv_> anyway, it should be mentioned in the wiki or the forums
<sethk> dv_, true.
<neuroe> fat sucks compaired to linux's partition format
<sethk> dv_, we can write a script that, if man fails, it tries std::whatever
<Lamego> MystaMax, if that file is only required by the user, make it 700
<krizzer> ok, i have 3 partitions on my hard drive one is osx and then i made anothwer for ubuntu and another for stoarge, do i reformat the partiton i made for ubuntu
<Deezzer> andresmuijca, r u there
<MystaMax> Lamego, ok
<brandon_> how can i add a gravis gamepad without restarting?
<damian_> why brown
<damian_> why not yellow
<damian_> or blue
<dv_> sethk, but not for ALL keywords :)
<Deezzer> sorry, andresmujica..typo
<damian_> why did the ubuntu people choose a brown theme
<Lamego> damian_, earth theme
<pcfreak_> hi there, I have no experience with software firewalls, but what wich is most recommendable?
<damian_> Lamego: oh I thought it was a black theme
<neuroe> because ubuntu is african and africans are brown
<neuroe> damian
<sethk> dv_, obviously it won't work for all keywords, but the overhead for trying it for all keywords would be miniscule
<damian_> yeah that's what I thought
<sethk> miniscule, even
<davanger> ppl help me test my IceCast server and connect to http://fabtech.suroot.com:8000/stream.ogg let me know how it sounds and if the connection is stable -thanx
<dv_> sethk, k
<pcfreak_> what I ment to say was that I have little experience with software firewalls for linux
<neuroe>  anyone want to help me get my GKrellM sound scope plug-in working? =] 
<Jivemonkey> upon bootup i get the error messge: the GDM group 'gdm' does not exist please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM
<khobar> ok instaling emacs pacages ....after that gonna try it thx all for help
<khobar> have a god....day/night ..whatever :P
<Deezzer> andresmujica, dont know how to access my folder where the sounds are located in asterisk..can you help give insight?
<Silent1> howdy can someone tell me how to burn mds files in linux.. i know in windows i would use alcohol 120
<qbert> khobar, #emacs is also a good src
<Lamego> damian_, you can read the detailed reason : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MarkShuttleworth
<Trippen> howdy can someone tell me how to burn mds files in linux.. i know in windows i would use alcohol 120
<heatxsink> http://blog.heatxsink.com/archives/2006/08/apple_wireless.html
<Jivemonkey> upon bootup i get the error messge: the GDM group 'gdm' does not exist please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM
<jrib> does anyone know of a program that will let me overlay text on a pdf document while keeping the original pdf document intact?
<neuroe> is it a good idea to throw questions in an irc chatroom and expect a response?
<bruenig> better yet does anyone know how to print a pdf without printing it to postscript first, it always asks for the printer command but I don't know what it is
<sethk> neuroe, only if you want an answer
<Lamego> bruenig, lp ?
<Jivemonkey> ubuntu is broken
<Jivemonkey> too fragile
<Jivemonkey> i've had to reinstall four times now!
<bruenig> Lamego, it defaults to /usr/bin/lp, but nothing happens
<Jivemonkey> and its only day two
<sethk> neuroe, that's what happens here, anyway.  you ask
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, if he doesnt fit you, dont use it :)
<Jivemonkey> i want it!
<ydnar_> what would be preventing sound from working when watching youtube videos?
<NemesisUK> Jivemonkey, thats a good way of learning what to do and what not to do :)
<jrib> !flash > ydnar_
<Lamego> it was not ubuntu removing your gdm user
<ydnar_> flash
<ydnar_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godtvisken> How can I set my keyboard to a different layout (like the ones found in /etc/X11/xkb/)
<Jivemonkey> well i cant even boot now and i'm not sure what i did
<Jivemonkey> nothing really
<Lamego> it was you, ubuntu us not protected against user damage
<Jivemonkey> shut down in a funny way
<Jivemonkey> ubuntu should protect me from myself
<Jivemonkey> who else will?!
<bruenig> neuroe, so long as your question is system based and not on obscure programs, you will generally get a good response, even if it is obscure programs, you still can get good responses often
<krizzer> can u mount partitions in the live cd?
<synic> heatxsink: cool
<bruenig> krizzer, yeah
<Lamego> if you are not sure what you did, you shouldn't be using a computer on the first place :P
<krizzer> when i try it says unable to mount
<bruenig> krizzer, what is the name of the partition?
<Jivemonkey> can someone get mark suttlesworth in here to help me
<krizzer> storage
<krizzer> its fat32
<Teatherwind> Wow this place is packed.   There
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, boot from the livecd and reinstall gdm, that should fix it
<heatxsink> synic:  thanks, digg it please :-)
<bruenig> krizzer, what is it /dev/* name?
<Jivemonkey> how do i do that
<Jivemonkey> apt-get install gdm
<krizzer> /dev/hdb3
<Jivemonkey> i can get to a console
<adminx_> Man, boy is firestater blocking some attacks here at the 285 line in Marietta GA.
<Abjure> Hi, I'm a linux noob and just installed ubuntu and I dont have any internet can someone help me out?
<synic> heatxsink: hrmm, now I'm considering getting one.  How much did it cost you?
<neuroe> bruenig, is gkrellm obscure?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, are you saying (or not saying) that you need to fix your gui configuration?
<heatxsink> synic:  $69.00
<bruenig> krizzer, ok do this mkdir ~/hdb3, then do sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb3 ~/hdb3
<heatxsink> it's great
<Jivemonkey> i need to fix whatever is causing this error message:
<heatxsink> it's a laser bluetooth enabled mouse
<synic> heatxsink: 'cause funny enough, I was actually going to get a mouse for my laptop today.
<Jivemonkey> upon bootup i get the error messge: the GDM group 'gdm' does not exist please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM
<neuroe> certinly sounds obscure, but so do most linux commands and programs to me
<heatxsink> synic:  NICE
<heatxsink> synic:  does your laptop have bluetooth?
<viksa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mopflite> adminx_: firestarter is an ideal desktop fw imho
<sethk> Jivemonkey, how did you do that?  That takes quite a bit of talent.
<synic> heatxsink: booting it now to make sure, but I think I saw something regarding it in dmesg.
<krizzer> thx bruenig
<Jivemonkey> i dont know sethk
<bruenig> np
<Jivemonkey> i shut down in a funny way
<heatxsink> synic:  what kind of laptop?
<synic> heatxsink: compaq presario v2000
<sethk> Jivemonkey, it means your user and group configuration is borked somehow
<Lamego> sethk, he is joking, don't bother yourself
<Jivemonkey> i'm not joking
<Jivemonkey> im serious
<Jivemonkey> how do i fix this
<Jivemonkey> i just tried apt-get install gdm but that didnt work
<Lamego> you are serious asking for Mark to help you ? give me a brek :)
<Abjure> I'm a linux noob and just installed ubuntu and I dont have any internet can someone help me out?
<heatxsink> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=compaq+presario+v2000+%2B+bluetooth&btnG=Google+Search
<heatxsink> looks like it could
<Abjure> -_-
<krizzer> bruenig, it is saying unkown filesystem fat32
<sethk> Jivemonkey, why would apt-get install gdm fix that problem?
<synic> heatxsink: any way I can be sure from the cli?
<Jivemonkey> sethk, i just tried that and it didnt work
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, i was joking about the mark thing, yes
<heatxsink> synic:  apt-get install bluez-utils
<sethk> Jivemonkey, yes, I know, but why did you try it?
<heatxsink> synic:  hciconfig
<Jivemonkey> lamego told me to
<sethk> Jivemonkey, it gave you a message about groups
<Lamego> sethk, it was my recommentation, shouldn't the package configure try to add the gdm user ?
<Jivemonkey> i have no idea what that means sethk
<heatxsink> synic:  see if anything pops up
<sethk> Lamego, oh, ok.
<Jivemonkey> i assume my user group doesnt exist or something
<heatxsink> i'm sure you could do a lspci, and lsusb
<Lamego> sethk, first I told him to create the group, which he didn't
<Jivemonkey> i dont know how
<Jivemonkey> and what group
<synic> heatxsink: hciconfig says nothing
<sethk> Lamego, I was going to say the same thing
<heatxsink> synic:  http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/
<heatxsink> hrmm..
<Jivemonkey> with what permissions and i dont know anything about how permissions works on linux
<Brokenstein> hi im just now learning to compile from source and im stumped on an error can anybody help me out? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769402
<sethk> Jivemonkey, what group did it say in the error?
<bruenig> krizzer, try it without the filesystem spec, sudo mount /dev/hdb3 ~/hdb3
<Jivemonkey> gdm
<Jivemonkey> all lowercase
<Jivemonkey> upon bootup i get the error messge: the GDM group 'gdm' does not exist please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM
<heatxsink> synic:  /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<Jivemonkey> futhermore upon getting to the console and logging in
<heatxsink> synic:  is anything running when you do that?
<Jivemonkey> i get:
<heatxsink> synic:  also try as root lsmod | grep bluez
<Jivemonkey> no directory, loggging in with HOME=/
<Aranel> Quick question... LTS means that the Ubuntu Dapper repositories will be updated for three years, correct? So it would continue to have the newest versions of software like GNOME, Firefox, MPlayer, etc. until those three years are up?
<Jivemonkey> 1 failure since last login
<sethk> Jivemonkey, I think possibly one of your file systems didn't mount
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, did the system mount your partitions during boot ?
<Jivemonkey> id: cannot find name for group ID 1000
<Jivemonkey> i dont know
<bruenig> krizzel, I forgot that it wouldn't verify fat32, but I think it should still mount
<Jivemonkey> how can i tell
<jrib> Aranel: no, I believe you will only get security updates
<sethk> Jivemonkey, try this:  cat /etc/group
<Aranel> Oh, I see
<Abjure> Hello?
<Abjure> Can someone help me out?
<Jivemonkey> blank sethk
<Lamego> did you get an error message during boot ? Like unable to mount filesystems ?
<Aranel> And Edgy will not be a LTS release, right?
<Jivemonkey> no output
<sethk> Brokenstein, I'm still waiting for your paste to come up
<dj_gohan> sup
<jrib> Aranel: but you can always upgrade to the next release every 6 months
<due> Abjure: Did you have your computer connected to the internet during install?
<Sanne> Aranel: don't think so. It means you'll get security and grave bug fixes, but ubuntu releases are stable, meaning no new versions.
<dj_gohan> anyone with good lilo knowledge
<synic> heatxsink: nothing, but I see some info in dmesg that looks promising.
<Abjure> due: yes
<jrib> Aranel: correct, edgy is not planned to be LTS
<Abjure> wait
<jrib> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Aranel> Okay, I was just unsure. Thanks!
<txx2> Hello, I'm currently reporting a bug in ubuntu, as there is no GUI for ndiswrapper. I have discussed this with other members and they pointed me to submit to launchpad to see how it goes through. There is already a package for ndiswrapper in the repositories which is stable (ndisgtk). Though, I am having trouble. At what program should I put it under in launchpad?
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, check the ouput from the "mount" command
<Abjure> due: do you mean that jack is connected to the ethernet port?
<due> Abjure: Yeah.
<Abjure> due: yes then it wsas
<Brokenstein> sethk: ok thx its there i just checked
<Abjure> was*
<Jivemonkey> it says a bunch of stuff Lamego what am i looking for
<due> Abjure: Check the "Networking" program under System->Administration.
<heatxsink> synic:  what does it say?
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bruenig> hardly
<Abjure> Due: ok im there
<Jivemonkey> /dev/hda1
<sethk> Brokenstein, I'm sure it is there, it just didn't come up here, which is odd.
<Lamego> you are looking for your linux partitions mounted, like /
<synic> heatxsink: brb, phone
<Brokenstein> heh
<Jivemonkey> i see 'em
<Jivemonkey> dev and sys
<due> Abjure: anything in them?
<bruenig> txx2, I am currently reporting an incompetent user on launchpad
<Lamego> do an ls -la /etc/group
<Lamego> and paste  the result
<Abjure> Due: ethernet connection (The interface eth0 is active)
<jrib> does anyone know of a program that will let me overlay text on a pdf document while keeping the original pdf document intact?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, what happened when you did   cat /etc/group ?
<bruenig> txx2, you need to enable the universe repository, that is probably where your problem is
<txx2> bruenig,  I do not like people being offencive. therefore I am not ignoring you.
<due> Abjure: Then you would appear to be connected to the ethernet.
<heatxsink> synic:  according to this site ... http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/ it should tell you how to configure it
<Jivemonkey> sethk, no output
<Aranel> Another question. What kernel version will Edgy use, and will it still support the BCM43xx driver?
<Abjure> due: right but i cant seem to go to any websites
<sethk> Brokenstein, have you done    apt-get install build-essential   ?
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, the output is:  apt-get dm gdm installg sudo cat /etc/group install mount
<dubious> hey ubuntu folks
<due> Abjure: pull up the commandline and ping google
<bruenig> txx2, don't come in here saying there is a bug, at least ask if somebody knows how to fix it before claiming that there is something wrong with ubuntu, especially when it deals with package availability as that is hardly a bug even if it were true
<krizzer> what is a swap partition?
<Abjure> due: unknown host google.com
<sethk> Jivemonkey, nothing?  Not a message saying "file not found", but literally nothing?
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, erm ? that cannot be the ouput from ls -la /etc/group !
<dubious> can you recommend any good websites for a newb like me to learn the finer points of the command line?
<Jivemonkey> sethk, yeah
<jrib> !cli > dubious
<Brokenstein> sethk: no i can try now
<sethk> Jivemonkey, do ls -l /etc/group
<sethk> Jivemonkey, tell us the size of the file
<Abjure> due: unknown host google.com
<Lamego> dubious, google.com: linux tutorial
<due> Abjure: it wouldn't appear to've connected then, or it doesn't have any connectivity (ie, lan, but no net)
<txx2> bruenig,  if you would like to discuss this, feel free to here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236168
<sethk> Brokenstein, it includes some stuff you need like the compiler, make, etc., etc.
<Jivemonkey> 0
<bruenig> krizzer, it kind of acts as extra RAM, it is slower but for stuff that is kind of running in the background not being used often, it will be put on swap so as to free up your other RAM for other things you are doing, at least that is how it was explained to me
<Jivemonkey> or 757
<Teatherwind> krizzer:  it is where the system will keep temp files in memory.   It is often used if there is not enough ram to accomplish the job that you have start.
<jrib> Aranel: #ubuntu+1 is dedicated to edgy, maybe someone there can help you out
<Jivemonkey> whichever one of those is size
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Aranel> Thanks, jrib
<Abjure> due: what should i do?
<bruenig> it is there txx2
<Jivemonkey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 757 [date] 
<bruenig> look
<Brokenstein> i get E: Couldn't find package build
<krizzer> can the swap partion also be used to store files?
<bruenig> i see it in my terminal when i do apt-cache search ndisgtk
<sethk> txx2, it may be a desirable feature, but you won't get anywhere calling it a bug.
<gumpish> I need some guidance with the dhcp daemon. It seems my server doesn't send a DHCPNAK when a client requests an address that isn't in the allowed range.
<nalioth> bruenig: please be civil
<bruenig> txx2, you need to enable the universe repository
<sethk> Brokenstein, build-essential
<Hoxzer_> Seed seed seed
<txx2> ubotu,  yes, this is the ecellent GUI for ndiswrapper, but it is not in ubuntu by default. I feel it is needed, that is all.
<nzk> What does it mean when my diarrhea looks like chocolate milk?
<Jivemonkey> any clues?
<bruenig> I just installed it txx2
<gumpish> nzk: you're drinking too much chocolate milk
<NickGarvey> Abjure: http://72.14.207.99
<due> Abjure: Select it, check the properties.
<krizzer> it means choc. milk is coming out of ur ass
<NickGarvey> Abjure: try that
<bruenig> works great
<nzk> No like my tummy hurt and chocolate milk - like diarrhea shot out of my ass
<Brokenstein> yuk yuk ya its working now
<neuroe> it means you have tasty tasty ass juice
<txx2> bruenig,  it is not that I am having difficulty installing it, I already have it, but I feel it would be brilliant if it were included in edgy eft for the next release.
<DBO> txx2, so ubotu is a bot...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-63-136-221.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Abjure> due: ok im there
<Brokenstein> ik ill start over and see if that fixed my problems
<sethk> txx2, what do you mean "by default"?   you can specify it on install.  If you use a lazy install such as desktop, where you don't select anything at all, don't complain because you have to add a few packages manually.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@user-10bj58k.cable.mindspring.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<CyDrive> Can someone help i downloaded javba off the main site and installed it but i cant seem to get it to work
<due> Abjure: I've no idea how your network is set up, play around in there, see what you get.
<bruenig> txx2, you are requesting that it be added to edgy, how is that in anyway related to a bug?
<nzk> What does it mean when my diarrhea looks like chocolate milk?
<sethk> Brokenstein, sounds encouraging.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<txx2> sethk,  We are lookign to aim for new users, aren't we?
<Abjure> due: sigh ok
<Jivemonkey> the file size is 0 sethk and Lamego
<txx2> bruenig,  I was suggested by members of the forum to submit to launch pad, I am not an alien of which gets knowledge out of thin air.
<Brokenstein> should i have already had build-essential and i messed up somewhere?
<bruenig> txx2, you came in here saying you were filing a bug report on launchpad, is that true or not?
<bruenig> how is it a bug?
<sethk> txx2, you can't say something is "missing" because it is installed with some install options and not installed with others.
<nalioth> bruenig: launchpad bugs can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic with txx2
<sethk> txx2, what you are trying to say (I hope) is that it would be nice if it is installed with the _default_ options.
<CyDrive> can someone help me with java please
<Abjure> due: i connected to a router if that helps
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, you have truncated your file, you will need to restore the file or to reinstall your system
<Jivemonkey> aaack
<Jivemonkey> !
<Jivemonkey> how can i restore it
<Jivemonkey> are there backups somewhere?
<bruenig> (18:00:11) txx2: Hello, I'm currently reporting a bug in ubuntu, as there is no GUI for ndiswrapper. I have discussed this with other members and they pointed me to submit to launchpad to see how it goes through. There is already a package for ndiswrapper in the repositories which is stable (ndisgtk). Though, I am having trouble. At what program should I put it under in launchpad?
<bruenig> (sorry nalioth, I am done)
<Jivemonkey> i never messedw with that file i swear
<txx2> bruenig,  of course it is true, but I feel it is a bug. Have you seen #1 bug?.. it's a bit of a comedic one on launch pad, it reffers to the situation with closed source operating systems, specifically microsft. sethk  Thank you for telling me this, I shall try other areas inwhich to suggest this implimentation. sethk Indeed, that is what I did say after I realized it was not the best of ideas to submit to launchpad as a bug :),
<Brokenstein> hey i used xubuntu before and xfce supports this clipman plugin... is there a similar app for gnome?
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, if do to many questions about your own system !
<Jivemonkey> come again?
<Lamego> do you have any backup of your own files ?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, it's just a text file; the thing is, how did you lose it, and what else did you lose?
<Jivemonkey> no i didnt back that file up
<Jivemonkey> i probably lost a ton of stuff, how come!
<Jivemonkey> i turned off the pc without shutting down
<Lamego> try: sudo ls -la /etc/group-
<Jivemonkey> blank no output
<Jivemonkey> Lamego,
<sethk> Lamego, good idea, if group- exists.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-63-136-221.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<jrib> does anyone know of a linux equivalent for the mac tool "formulate"?  formulate allows one to overlay text over pdf documents
<Jivemonkey> if i do it without sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-63-136-221.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<Jivemonkey> i get: -rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 757 [date] 
<Jivemonkey> does that shed any light?
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, why are you telling that you have a 0 on the size ? 757 should be the size on ls  -la
<sethk> Jivemonkey, no.  It isn't possible to get what you pasted without sudo and to get nothing with sudo, but we'll ignore that for the moment.
<Jivemonkey> oh i didnt know
<Jivemonkey> i promise hold i'll screen capture
<sethk> Lamego, I think he's lost translation of user numbers to names and group numbers to names
<sethk> Lamego, I think the 0 is group root
<Lamego> sethk, i know, that 0 would be the group, and 757 the size
<sethk> Lamego, sorry, only group names, not user names
<sethk> Lamego, right
<sethk> Lamego, and, in fact, the same with /etc/group
<Lamego> so the group file should have some contents
<eyequeue> -rw------- 1 root root 1134 2006-08-14 07:30 /etc/group-
<sethk> Lamego, try:  sudo cat /etc/group
<neuroe> test
<sethk> Lamego, yes, but from what you pasted earlier, so should group
<sethk> Lamego, sorry
<Lamego> np
<sethk> Jivemonkey,  yes, but from what you pasted earlier, so should group
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, sudo nano /etc/group
<Jivemonkey> ok
<azureal> can someone think of a file type that is colored white by default?
<sethk> Lamego, I think he had a 757 size on /etc/group before, and I read it too quickly and misinterpreted the 0 as the length.
<Jivemonkey> nothing, no output
<sethk> azureal, KKK?
<eyequeue> how would it have become 644?
<azureal> what's kkk?
<sethk> azureal, never mind, just a dumb joke, sorry
<azureal> and don't go racist on me...
<azureal> yep
<sethk> Jivemonkey, when you run an editor, you cannot get "nothing, no output"
<Lamego> I still thing he is playing with us, no one would corrupt its group files without having any idea how
<Lamego> think
<Aphex_Twin> can you tell me an easy way to configure my PCM out as a capture device?
<eyequeue> Lamego, plus, how would it have become 644?
<Jivemonkey> sethk, i'll show you hold
<Jivemonkey> for screenshot
<sethk> Lamego, if so, he deliberately put 0 in the ls -l instead of group root.  ???
<Lamego> eyequeue, my /etc/group is 644 :)
<Lamego> ah
<Lamego> you mean group-
<sethk> group is usually -rw-r--r--
<sethk> both, actually
<Lamego> not really :P
<eyequeue> sethk, -rw------- 1 root root 1134 2006-08-14 07:30 /etc/group-
<Lamego> -rw------- 1 root root 786 2006-08-14 22:14 /etc/group-
<Jivemonkey> http://pastehere.com/?hfkqiq
<Drako60> alright, i have a major problem here, i did apt-get dist-upgrade, and now the new kernel will not boot, and i can't find any of my audio devices, alsa fails, arts fails, xine fails, gsstreamer fails, all of them fail to find a compatable device
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, sethk, eyequeue : http://pastehere.com/?hfkqiq
<sethk> eyequeue, I'm on breezy, mine is rw-r--r--
<Jivemonkey> see?
<ese5> what do you need to use WPA on a default install?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, that isn't a zero length file.   do this:   hexdump -C /etc/group   and paste the result to the bot
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, how are you here?
<khobar> hmm i Installed emacs but can't  find php autofilling..althou got php-mode
<Lamego> jimcooncat, your sudo doesnt seem to be working, the apt-get install didn't generated any output !!!
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, i'm running ubuntu in parallels
<argument> khobar, use vim instead
<Lamego> oops, i mean Jivemonkey
<khobar> he atleast mark tags...
<argument> khobar, i don't say that because of snobbery, i say that because of PHP
<khobar> vim?
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, i know!
<Jivemonkey> its' all messed up
<sethk> khobar, you'll have to look at the docs for the php-mode.  Most likely you have to generate an index file to get the feature to work.
<argument> khobar, yeah, IMO vim is better... i used emacs for about 5 years, then i switched to vim
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, so why didnt you told in the first place !??!? when you were asking you do type a lot of sudo commands ?
<avis> this command is not causing my destination hard drive to activate
<Lamego> when we
<avis> cd /media/usbdisk/media && tar -cf - . | cd /home/avis/media && tar xvfp -
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, what is that? -Jivemonkey- VERSION xchat 2.6.0-2 Windows XP [Intel /1.99GHz]   i'm smelling something wring
<argument> khobar, basic reasons: it's faster, more to the point and it has better PHP support. basic problem: it's hard to learn
<Leng> Does anyone have ubuntu set up so that the hostname is retrieved via dhcp?
<argument> khobar, try Kate
<sethk> khobar, argument I wouldn't say either is "better",  I still use emacs for some things even though I use vim more often
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, parallels is a virtual machine
<khobar> aaaa....
<khobar> :P
<linuxd00d> Leng: yup
<Jivemonkey> like vmware
<rattboi> parallels is a virtual machine?
<khobar> ok I think i gonna go to sleep :P
<argument> sethk, sure, but for PHP emacs sucks :(
<argument> sethk, mmm-mode is ass
<Jivemonkey> like vmware
<rattboi> ok
<Lamego> i am going to sleep, this guy is nuts
<rattboi> I thought they were hardware virtualizers
<khobar> so may ppl and so many programs recomended by everyone :P
<SeNtiX> hi
<rattboi> maybe thats the same thing
<SeNtiX> can i ask a question?
<Leng> linuxd00d: How did you do it?
<rattboi> when I think virtual machine, I think Java
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, i did i said no output
<argument> khobar, on *nix i would choose either vim or Kate
<eyequeue> !ask > SeNtiX
<sethk> Jivemonkey, did you paste the output I asked you for?
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, you didnt said that about apt-get
<Lamego> a cat can have a void output, if the file is empty
<linuxd00d> Leng: it done it for me, it should just do it for you
<SeNtiX> ./setup.sh: line 143: 21716 Aborted "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<Lamego> an apt-get can't
<SeNtiX> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<argument> khobar, as far as an editor goes that's my stance, but there certainly are other editors to choose from... just don't use emacs for PHP
<Jivemonkey> sethk, its a bunch of nulls
<SeNtiX> any ideas?
<Jivemonkey> hold i'll paste
<Lamego> sethk, sudo is not executing the commands as expected
<argument> khobar, gvim technically
<Lamego> sudo is sudonothing
<Leng> linuxd00d: It makes me set a hostname during install and I cannot seem to get rid of that hostname.
<khobar> argument: hmm ok ...but does vim has autofiling of php, html tags? :P
<sethk> Lamego, I asked him for a dump, he doesn't need sudo for that
<khobar> I'm kinda lazy sometimes :P
<argument> khobar, yes it does, it's called ins-completion and it rocks
<sethk> Jivemonkey, do the hexdump -C for both /etc/group and /etc/group-
<Jivemonkey> pasting now
<Lamego> sethk, well, it seems cat isn't working either
<sethk> Lamego, I'm not sure.  if hexdump is showing the file as all zeroes, cat would appear to do nothing
<Jivemonkey> http://pastehere.com/?ybvwvd
<jrattner1> Has anyone synced a Treo 650 or 700 in dapper here?
<Jivemonkey> sethk, http://pastehere.com/?ybvwvd
<eyequeue> ls -la is producing a different format output?  isn't that odd to anyone else?
<Leng> linuxd00d: I am trying to get it to grab a hostname offered by our dhcp server instead of using that set name.
<SeNtiX> any ideas eyequeue?
<linuxd00d> Leng: why do you want to remove the hostname, all it is, is the name of your machine
<Lamego> ok, file is all zeros :P
<khobar> argument: vim you say is it in standard pagaes ( those mose common ) so i can install it directly from sinapsis?
<argument> khobar, vim is part of ubuntu by default :)
<khobar> *Synaptic
<sethk> Jivemonkey, and for /etc/group-?  also all zeroes?
<argument> khobar, gvim is not, but vim is, anyway you'll want vim 7.0
<Leng> linuxd00d: This is for other users. This way they can say, "I have trouble with dhcp102" instead of that set name.
<argument> khobar, ubuntu 6.06 LTS only has vim 6.4
<Jivemonkey> sethk, that was for /etc/group
<Lamego> I would bet the VM software caused FS corruption
<sethk> Jivemonkey, one thing you can do is to force an fsck on the root partition and reboot.  You do that from the command line with  shutdown -F now
<khobar> argument: so i can find it in pacages or I have installed it by default?
<Lamego> he did mention he already reinstalled the system some times on the last days
<sethk> Lamego, sounds that way, yes
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, that was related to xgl and compiz
<linuxd00d> Leng: ok bear with me for a sec
<Jivemonkey> ok i'll try the shutdown thing
<eyequeue> SeNtiX no
<Lamego> Jivemonkey, you are playing with xgl and compiz on a virtualized machine ?
<Leng> linuxd00d: Thanks. =)
<Jivemonkey> i keep clicking on the screenshot trying to type in commands
<sethk> Lamego, I'm telling him to run shutdown -F to force an fsck on the root file system.  It isn't likely to fix it, but it's conceivable.
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, i was
<neuroe> hello
<Jivemonkey> i cant shutdown like that sethk
<Lamego> parallels supports video 3d accel ?
<Drako60> alright, i have a major problem here, i did apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper, and now the new kernel will not boot, and i can't find any of my audio devices, alsa fails, arts fails, xine fails, gsstreamer fails, all of them fail to find a compatable device
<Jivemonkey> it wants me to be root
<Jivemonkey> then i try it with sudo and it fails like sudo has been failing
<Jivemonkey> i cant log in with su
<linuxd00d> Leng: come to #linuxd00d
<Jivemonkey> it says, id: cannot find name for group ID 0
<SeNtiX> anyine has any idea bout this error?
<SeNtiX> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Jivemonkey> Lamego, probably not
* bigfuzzyjesus is back (gone 00:56:20)
<argument> khobar, would you care to join me in private message?
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, with 644, you should be able to cat /etc/group
<Jivemonkey> its empty
<ese5> can anyone help me get wpa going?
<Jivemonkey> whatever it is
<Jivemonkey> i type cat /etc/group and it just puts up a new prompt
<Jivemonkey> root@triton:/#
<Jivemonkey> whoa, i'm root!
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, it says it is 757 bytes long
<Jivemonkey> all null bytes
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, wc /etc/group
<sethk> Jivemonkey, that's expected when the file contains only zeroes
<sethk> eyequeue, it's 757 bytes of zero
<Khamael> does 64-bit ubuntu affect PDA`s?
<Jivemonkey> 0 0 757 /etc/group
<ubuntu_> hla
<sethk> Khamael, it vaporizes them
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> q
<Jivemonkey> it cant find group 0
<ubuntu_> te pasa
<Jivemonkey> group id: 0
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, wc /etc/group-
<ubuntu_> :(
<HeathenDan> how do i create password protected zip/rar/7z files in ubuntu? (gui way preferred, but cli is ok too)
<argument> khobar, you might like PHPEclipse too
<ubuntu_> hola
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, 0 0 757 /etc/group
<argument> khobar, http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/2006/07/31/small-how-to-vim-70-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, wc /etc/group- <---
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, this is what that command tells me:
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, 0 0 757 /etc/group
<sethk> Jivemonkey, it isn't going to find group 0, your group file is clobbered.
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, wc /etc/group- <---- note the dash
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Jivemonkey> oh
<Jivemonkey> same
<ubuntu_> is mi first time with ubuntu
<Jivemonkey> eyequeue, 0 0 757 /etc/group-
<Jivemonkey> what groups should be in there
<sethk> Jivemonkey, wc isn't going to help, neither will anything else.  I think if you edit the file with vi it will show the nulls, but that doesn't help us, we know the file is full of nulls.
<Jivemonkey> how do i get a new groups file
<Jivemonkey> i never added any special groups
<Jivemonkey> unless a program did
<sethk> Jivemonkey, there are 56 groups, at least in my breezy
<Jivemonkey> whoa
<Jivemonkey> send me your groups file
<sethk> Jivemonkey, many programs do.  If you are in dapper, get a group file from dapper
<Jivemonkey> oh crap
<sethk> Jivemonkey, mine is from breezy.
<ubuntu_> no
<eyequeue> my group and group_ are not identical at all
<capnchicken> I have ubuntu server installed, and I want to take out the video card I had during the install and run off the the one on the motherboard so I have an extra video card around if I need it. Would I encounter any problems or do I need to edit some config files first?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, unless you are running breezy, don't use mine.
<eyequeue> my group and group- are not identical at all
<Jivemonkey> someone please send me a group file
<sethk> eyequeue, they aren't supposed to be
<Jivemonkey> i'm using the latest one from the website
<khobar> argument: but it seems like i got vim 7.0 but it's werid :P
<gr33npho3nix> anybody got a suggestion if nm-applet isn't claim any network connections, but they are active and used
<sethk> eyequeue, group- is the previous version of group
<eyequeue> sethk, so how did his end up so?
<Jivemonkey> maybe i'll just reinstall the dumb thing
<Jivemonkey> blah
<sethk> eyequeue, when group is changed, group is copied to group- before the change
<argument> khobar, well whatever man
* Jivemonkey gets angry
<gr33npho3nix> i'd like to wane my dependency on my scripts and use nm-applet
<argument> khobar, inside the terminal type 'vimtutor'
<Masqy> hi all, is the driver "ati" (which is used for my "ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage IIC (AGP)" card uses the restricted modules?
<sethk> eyequeue, I think lamego is correct and his VM software corrupted his file system
<Drako60> alright, i have a major problem here, i did apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper, and now the new kernel will not boot, and i can't find any of my audio devices, alsa fails, arts fails, xine fails, gsstreamer fails, all of them fail to find a compatable device.
<argument> khobar, that'll teach you the basics of vim, as i said, it's hard to learn, but if you were into emacs i'm sure you'll have no problem learning the keybindings
<Masqy> It does not appear on the package description in Synaptic
<sethk> eyequeue, something corrupted it, that's incontravertable
<Jivemonkey> it must have happened when i shut the vm down without shutting ubuntu down
<eyequeue> sethk, two separate events are implied though, which seems odd
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, i was going to suggest cping group- to group, but don't bother
<khobar> argument: well i just installed ubuntu 2 day's ago and tring to learn a hell big bunch of many thing :P
<Jivemonkey> why not
<argument> khobar, yes, understandable
<Jivemonkey> lets do it
<khobar> installed emacs to have some easy editor
<capnchicken> Does ubuntu recognize when hardware hasd been removed or are there config files that need to be edited first?
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, because it is also useless
<sethk> eyequeue, if /etc/group and /etc/group- are being changed, and it screws up, it isn't that unlikely that both are screwed up
<khobar> but can't find this autofill :P
<argument> khobar, the vim tutorial is not hard though, in fact reading the vim tutorial will probably be one of the easiest things you "learn" about linux in general
<Jivemonkey> its zero bytes too
<Jivemonkey> i just hex dumped it
<Jivemonkey> err, full of null bytes rather
<argument> khobar, if you want an easy editor use Kate man
<sethk> khobar, whatever else it may be, emacs is not easy
<sethk> Jivemonkey, zero is correct.
<argument> sethk, i think he means normal mode editor
<khobar> ok gonna try kate tommorow
<ese5> is there no WPA option in the gnome network manager?
<sethk> Jivemonkey, null is ambiguous
<sethk> argument, ok, but still, I wouldn't call it easy.
<khobar> hmm vimtutor is not working
<Jivemonkey> thanks for tryiing to help sethk and eyequeue
<argument> sethk, hehehe, sure me neither... heck i'd consider emacs more dificult than vim
<Jivemonkey> i'm off to reinstall
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, typically it's valid, if slightly outdated
<sethk> Jivemonkey, try fsck on the root file system, which probably won't help but won't hurt.  when it dies, get a copy of somebody's group file
<argument> khobar, join #vim for all your vim questiosn
<sethk> Jivemonkey, I routinely back up after an installation:  /etc and /boot
<Jivemonkey> i bet all sorts of stuff is messed up
<khobar> ok
<Jivemonkey> ok i'll do that from now on
<Jivemonkey> thats good to know
<sethk> Jivemonkey, it's quite possible that other stuff is messed up, no way to tell
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Jivemonkey> no
<Jivemonkey> should I?
<Jivemonkey> how big should it be
<compilerwriter> well I got skype installed now I need to try it with someone to see if I have the sound and microphone set up.
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, consider making one at reinstall :)
<khobar> ok gonna try it tommorow ..I'm off too bed
<nikin> hy
<sethk> Jivemonkey, I don't believe a separate /home partition helps
<khobar> thx all for aid
<sethk> compilerwriter, what?  I can't hear you.
<nikin> i need a good smbclient
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, this way, a reinstall won't lose all your personal data :)
<Jivemonkey> how big should it be
<Jivemonkey> really what sucks is all the programs i have to get again
<Jivemonkey> and configuration
<Jivemonkey> like how the mouse should move
<compilerwriter> sethk funny
<Xappe> compilerwriter: just call Skype Test Call: echo123
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, as for how large, du -hcs /home, should give you an idea of how much "stuff" you accumulate, give a bit of breathing room past that value
<compilerwriter> thanks.
<Jivemonkey> ok
<UBN2> ayyyye
<nikin> the most important feature i need is to play mp3 files without copying first to my computer.. Totem can manage that as a player, but i need a client what does not try to save the file, but to stat the associated program
<nikin> and nautilus is not good
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, example, if you accumulate videos, it will be large, if you write two text files, small, heh
<Jivemonkey> i use my computer for porn only
<Jivemonkey> thats a joke, dont ban me
<linuxd00d> is there anybody here with networking knowledge
<eyequeue> Jivemonkey, in the true spirit of the intarwebs ;)
<UBN2> guys i was pointed to this server + room .... in the hope that i might get some answers ... :P  can anyone give me a good link for setting up an FTP server on my ubuntu box?  i basically just run a straight server install ... no gui ....
<Bensel> So, erm, I've managed to accidentally rm /etc/init.d/rc... does anyone have the original Breezy one? :)
<eyequeue> !anyone > linuxd00d
<UBN2> have just spent 5 hours pulling my hair out over umm .... proftpd without much luck
<CyDrive> Can someone help me im trying to get frostwire to work i installed java like it said but it still wont work
<eyequeue> UBN2, do you have a preferred ftpd in mind?
<sethk> UBN2, well, it's time you started pulling your hair over some other program.
<UBN2> well ... i was trying to use the most commonly recommended ... proftpd ... but only had bad results
<capnchicken> is there anybody in here that has done hardware changes while running linux, without reinstalling?
<UBN2> should be pretty straight forward - anyone recommned an alternative ?  or a good guide to setting up  proftpd
<sethk> UBN2, do you want the simplest?
<Brokenstein> im still learning how to compile from source and im stumped on an error  can anyone take a look? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769402
<eyequeue> UBN2, if you can edit text files, it should be ... i don't use ftp myself, sorry
<diablo`> How can i know the date my ubuntu was first installed?
<UBN2> yeah whatever is the simplest - its merely so i can upload my webpage files to /var/www/
<Masqy> which graphics adapter would you recommend, which is not in restricted modules?
<eyequeue> UBN2, "scp" should handle that, no need for ftp :)
<CyDrive> can someone help me get frostwire working?
<capnchicken> UBN2 this guide has somethings on setting up proftp http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<UBN2> scp?
<sethk> UBN2, if you don't care about security, the wu ftp server is easy.  but why use ftp at all?
<UBN2> yeah i've seen most of googles first five page results from most keywords one can think of
<sethk> UBN2, scp is secure copy, part of openssh
<eyequeue> UBN2, "scp index.html hostname:/var/www/" for example
<cynical> cydrive: you try using automatix?
<CyDrive> cynical: im not sure what that is
<jrib> is it possible for me to run http://adlr.info/?Formulate on linux?  Is there a wine for mac applications?
<sethk> UBN2, if you need to do it from a windows box, install the cygwin package on the windows box.  then you can use ssh, sftp, and scp among your boxes.
<cynical> cydrive: ok one sec
<eyequeue> UBN2, if you're not sending from a *nix box, there are scp clients for other platforms (pscp.exe from putty)
<Xappe> UBN2, sethk or install winSCP in windows
<eyequeue> UBN2, or what sethk said :)
<UBN2> sethk: so what you're saying is i should be able to just ssh copy * from here to there?
<sethk> Xappe, that's another alternative, yes
<eyequeue> UBN2, yes, but beware wildcards, heh
<linuxd00d> #linuxd00d
<cynical> cydrive: ah nevermind about automatix, I found a thread you should read :)
<cynical> cydrive: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165371&highlight=howto%3A+automatix
<sethk> UBN2, basically, yes.  scp even has a -r flag for recursion  (but don't worry about that if you don't know what it means)
<UBN2> eyequeue: be ware of wild cards?
<neuroe> Premium Seasoned Flavored Turkey Breast
<eyequeue> UBN2, the web server machine will have to be running openssh-server of course
<UBN2> sethk: i am a linux virgin until i kicked my MS IIS box into the street and installed Ubuntu on an old box
<CyDrive> cynical: thx
<cynical> cydrive: np :)
<eyequeue> UBN2, if you scp * to your web server, from your home dir, you'll put all your tax records out there, etc ;)
<UBN2> eyequeue: i ssh into my box from here ... is that enough?
<augustin> hi
<sethk> UBN2, if you control both boxes (the ubuntu box and the one from which you upload) then sftp & scp are much better options than ordinary ftp
<shevegen> i am trying to install libburn from svn source.  I seem to have a problem with libtool and aclocal, could someone help me briefly to set these two programs up properly via apt-get?
<txx2> Does anyone know how I create a poll on the forum?.. I'm in the process of submitting a thread, though the only option I see is the variable for how many poll questions there are, there isn't any input forms as to what the poll questions will be.
<eyequeue> UBN2, um, if you can ssh into each machine from the other, both are running both ssh client and server, yes, that's great
<sethk> UBN2, yes, it's enough
<augustin> i have a sound problem and couldn't find the solution: i want to be able to play a MP3 and at the same time get some sound from a java app, but i don't know where to tell java to use ALSA
<avis> can anoyone confirm that this command is correct ?   avis@ubuntu:/media/usbdisk/media$ cd /media/usbdisk/media && tar -cf - . | cd /home/avis/media && tar xvfp -
<augustin> could someone help, by providing a link or something, please ?
<UBN2> okay thanks guys - i'm going have a fiddle with seeing how well i can copy shit in ssh mode (this may do for now)
<txx2> How do I make a poll on the forums?
<pygi> shevegen, see #libburn for a sec
<kleedrac> Is there any way to speed up the hibernate/restore in dapper?
<neuroe> augustin that question is hard
<eyequeue> UBN2, ssh filename desthost:/path/you/want/
<UdontKnow> kleedrac: 1) get less ram 2) get a faster system
<augustin> neuroe =/
<eyequeue> UBN2, scp filename desthost:/path/you/want/, rather
<UdontKnow> kleedrac: those are the ways to get it faster
<augustin> neuroe no idea at all?
<kleedrac> UBN2: You can use gftp for ssh transfers (I do)
<neuroe> im here for a hard question too
<UBN2> eyequeue .. so ssh *.* server:/var/www/
<eyequeue> UBN2, my error, "scp" not "ssh"
<UBN2> scp okay
<UBN2> yep yep
<wheelswitch> what is the diffence between how a bash script runs from command line, and how it runs from a crontab?
<UBN2> thanks mate appreciate your help.
<augustin> neuroe good luck for yours then =P
<kleedrac> UdontKnow: I was kinda hoping for a more sane answer
<UBN2> cant believe how difficult setting up a FTP daemon has been tho.
<SmartUnix> Hello
<neuroe> =] 
<eyequeue> UBN2, btw, you may also be able to use "sftp" :)
<SmartUnix> i think i have big problem with Ubuntu 6.06 and i need advice
<eyequeue> UBN2, sftp hostname:/var/www
<kleedrac> UdontKnow: Also when I tripled the ram in this notebook the hibernate and restore actually take longer
<paper> Has anyone had any luck with 6.0 and a pcmcia WPC54g v2?
<facugaich> is there any way I can make a win98 boot disk from ubuntu?
<SmartUnix> sorry for my bad English
<UdontKnow> kleedrac: of course
<UdontKnow> kleedrac: thats why I said LESS ram
<Brokenstein> ok as it turns out the apt-get for nasm didnt work but id did through synaptic and thats why it wasnt working. thanks for earlier sethk
<txx2> SmartUnix,  Sure, that's ok, what is your question?
<UdontKnow> kleedrac: the more ram you have, the more ram you have to save and restore
<sethk> Brokenstein, that's odd, synaptic just calls apt-get
<facugaich> !floppy > facugaich
<kleedrac> UdontKnow: I realize that but what's more disconcerting is that winxp (preinstalled and only used for c# code) will hibernate or restore in about 1/4 the time
<EpP_> whats new?
<SmartUnix> after upgrade to 6.06 i feel the system be slow , with 5.05 was faster , it's sometime work fast and sometime work very slow
<neuroe> whats a good chanel to go to for harder ubuntu questions?
<EpP_> #utah
<SmartUnix> i don't know where is exactly the problem , is from GNOME or FireFox i don't know
<neuroe> smartunix, have you tried the fasterdapper script?
<sethk> SmartUnix, sounds like some program is chewing up resources.  Run top, see what's happening.
<eyequeue> neuroe, typically this one
<UBN2> eyequeue: sftp !?!? whats this alla bout?
<wheelswitch> what is the difference between running a bash script from command line and from a crontab task?
<Aphex_Twin> hi, is it possible to re-route my audio output back into the input (with the mic off) ? or to add PCMout as a capture channel?
<perl_cont> no
<SmartUnix> after 10 min i restart the GNOME and it's work fine , i am sure after 5 or 6 hours it will be slow
<eyequeue> UBN2, "recent" openssh-server's have an ftp emulation mode called sftp, it's not exactly perfect, but may be similar enough to what you are accustomed to
<lch> hey, I just installed totem-xine via EasyUbuntu, but I think it is still quite slow in playback... is there a faster media player for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> UBN2, personally, i prefer scp
<neuroe> i can't get gkrellm sound scope to work, it has two options for audio in, Esound and ASIA but neither give any visual cortex input for me to enjoy
<Aphex_Twin> is Windows superior in that it permits re-routing of the audio out as an input?
<sethk> UBN2, sftp is like ftp, only secure with ssh.  sftp and scp are part of the same package and you can use either.
<david__> Hello, I was trying to fix the error where the ipw2200 module crashes the everything coming out of s3, and now I messed up my wireless drivers and they don't work.  Is there any way I can get the old ones back with apt-get or a script or somethinG?
<neuroe> i mean ALSA
<eyequeue> UBN2, if present, sftp tries to send the files via scp, behind the scenes, but it lacks some features (scuh as mget / mput, i think
<eyequeue> such
<augustin> oh, and also: when i type /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox --profilemanager it doesn't open the profile manager anymore, while it used to, before i created a profile.
<augustin> any idea on how to open the manager again ? i'd like to change the directory
<Krumz> What's a good solution for e-mail server virus scan?
<eyequeue> augustin, i don't know that app, but "man swiftfox" may contain that answer
<EpP> ] esc 1
<Abjure> whats the ubuntu equivalent of dhcpd eth1???
<augustin> eyequeue, the command is correct, it worked before, it just doesn't work anymore. and swiftfox is a version of firefox.
<eyequeue> Abjure, dhclient eth1?
<david__> Hello, I was trying to fix the error where the ipw2200 module crashes the everything coming out of s3, and now I messed up my wireless drivers and they don't work.  Is there any way I can reinstall ipw2200 from ubuntu repos?
<Abjure> hmm
<eyequeue> augustin, it may also require rm'ing the current profile, so it senses a lack?
<neuroe> linux is hard
<lch> hey, I just installed totem-xine via EasyUbuntu, but I think it is still quite slow in playback... is there a faster media player for ubuntu, or can I install drivers for my graphic card to get faster playback?
<eyequeue> augustin, all just conjecture on my part
<neuroe> lch, yes
<SmartUnix> FireFox use 40MB from memory
<augustin> eyequeue, thanks. the thing is: i don't want to remove the cuirrent profile, just stop using it and create another one somewhere else =)
<Abjure> how do i make ubuntu assign me an ip from the DHCP server my router has?
<cynical> turn on dhcp in your router
<lch> neuroe, what should I do then?
<Abjure> it is\
<cynical> thats all thats needed
<Deezzer> hi, can someone help this poor newbie? i just want to access my usb memory stick. in dos, i'd simply type d: or something, how do we do this in linux?
<eyequeue> augustin, mv current.profile /home/augustin/safe.storage :)
<david__> abjure, try:  sudo ipdown eth1;sudo ifup eth1
<Masqy> which graphics adapter would you recommend, which is not in restricted modules?
<lch> Deezzer, just put it in
<augustin> eyequeue, damn you ! =P thanks, i'll try that, but i would like to know why it stopped working =/
<neuroe> lch what card and cpu do you have?
<lch> Deezzer, it should register itself and show on the desktop
<paper> anyone had any luck with a WPC54g v2?
<cynical> deezzer: its automatically mounted
<foo> I am trying to install lame. I know on debian on needed .. uh.. marillat ... do I need that on ubuntu? Doesn't seem to be called lame on here. hmm
<eyequeue> augustin, no clue, but the man page might answer it
<Deezzer> I don't have ubuntu, this is all in the terminal
<Deezzer> shell
<david__> foo-try glame or toolame
<lch> neuro_, an Ati brand (Rage 128 or sth. like that) and a celeron 500... the 1200 died :(
<Deezzer> should i be in another channel?
<augustin> eyequeue, once again, the exact same command doesn't work, and i have been managing firefox profiles for quite some time now ^
<eyequeue> augustin, my answers were just based on what caused the behaviour to change, and how to get the old behaviour back
<david__> foo-glame uses a gui (duh), toolame uses cmd line; syntax is a bit different
<lch> Deezzer, if it is in your fstab, just mount it
<foo> david__: ah, I saw too lame. I'll try that.
<augustin> eyequeue, yeah, i'll try that =)
<neuroe> a rage card should be supported by the installer i think
<Deezzer> i'm in what looks like dos
<foo> david__: A bit different? Hmm... as long as icecast knows or grip or whatever I am using knows about it ... so there is no lame?
<lch> Deezzer, like this: "/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbstick   vfat,ntfs,auto  noauto,rw,user          0 0" in /etc/fstab
<cynical> foo: do you have all your repositories enabled?
<eyequeue> augustin, and when you get things the way you want, consider writing an email to the devs, a bug report
<Deezzer> Ich, r u serious, i have to type all that into my terminal just to access my usb memory stick?!
<neuroe> run glxgears lch
<lch> Deezzer, no, that's a shortcut for mounting... do an "ls /dev/sd*" to look what device your usbstick uses
<neuro_> lch: did you typo, or were you talking to me?
<cynical> deezzer: no, hes typing what goes into your fstab
<augustin> eyequeue, you're right, i'll do that =)
<lch> neuro_, typo, sorry
<neuro_> lch: np
<foo> cynical: hm, just enabled universe.
<neuroe> glxgears -printfps what do you get?
<cynical> foo: ok then do a sudo aptitude update and try looking for it again
<foo> cynical: Did it. No go. hm
<foo> cynical: Just called lame, right?
<foo> cynical: I did apt-get update. hmm
<Deezzer> what is fstab?
<Deezzer> is that a folder?
<Deezzer> where my usb mem stick is at
<eyequeue> a file
<neuroe> Deezzer it's what ninjas do
<cynical> foo: you searched for lame and cant find it?
<eyequeue> fstab (5)            - static information about the filesystems
<Deezzer> i want to be a ninja, how do i do this?
<foo> cynical: I can't just find lame, correct.
<neuroe> first you need a fknife
<Deezzer> i want to be a linux ninja
<cynical> foo: check this out http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=lame&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<neuroe> all you need is many years of brutal training
<eyequeue> Deezzer, "man fstab" for all the details
<cynical> foo: you are looking for liblame0 or lame
<neuroe> stab man
<foo> cynical: er, lame, nope, neither. Should I get my sources up on pastebin for you?
<cynical> foo: what package are you looking for exactly?
<foo> cynical: lame and liblame0
<argument> amd i just retarded or is the config for 2.0 different in ubuntu?
<cynical> foo: you didnt see them on that page?
<augustin> still no one to help with java and ALSA ?
<cafuego> argument: Well...
<foo> cynical: I see, hm, I don't seem to have multiuniverse in my sources
<neuroe> i think i killed lch
<foo> cynical: How do I add multiuniverse? hm
<cynical> foo: yes you add multiverse to the end of the repositories
<argument> apache 2.0
<argument> sorry
<eyequeue> foo multiverse
<cynical> foo: add them after universe
<argument> cafuego, i can't find the DocumentRoot directive
<cafuego> argument: different from what?
<cynical> foo: but you can just download the packages straight from that page btw...
<cafuego> argument: No, you create config files for each vhost in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<argument> cafuego, i can't find the DocumentRoot directive
<argument> cafuego, oh
<argument> cafuego, so i have to use vhosts?
<cafuego> argument: ... so that's where you look.
<neuroe> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<cafuego> argument: If you just have the 000default there, then you have just one vhost, eh? :-)
<cafuego> argument: There's no law that says you have to have more
<lch> neuroe, I just had to look for that parameter again... around 175 FPS
<argument> cafuego, yeh that's all i have
<paper> anyone able to help me with a wireless problem? it has to do with a wpc54g ubuntu 6.0.6
<neuroe> sounds accelorated to me
<cafuego> argument: Just edit the default then
<neuroe> accelerated even
<argument> huh ok
<neuroe> did you have a look at top?
<argument> got it
<argument> that's a new approach, guess i'm not used to it
<cafuego> paper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<eyequeue> argument, symlink from sites-enabled after you write a new one
<argument> eyequeue, yup i get that
<cafuego> eyequeue: No, run 'a2ensite' and have the system do it.
<neuroe> lch, you could always try totem-gstreamer
<peanutb> i gave my cousin an ubuntu disk and hiv video card (ATI X1300) wont show anything on the screen he says he gets sound effects but just cant see what hes doing.
<CrazyDoode_> rofl man fstab
<paper> cafuego: read that
<eyequeue> cafuego, never saw that one before
<cafuego> paper: Did you install the firmware?
<argument> cafuego, so what about enabling public_html
<cafuego> eyequeue: See also a2dissite, a2enmod, a2dismod :-)
<cafuego> argument: That's mod_userdir; 'sudo a2enmod userdir'
<paper> cafuego: ndiswrapper andwindows drivers yes
<cafuego> paper: No, that's not what I said.
<trygg> imbrandon: I dont use kde so. ;)
<trygg> imbrandon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20718
<cafuego> paper: If you want to sue ndiswrapper, you need to disable 'bcm43xx' like it says on that wiki page.
<bur[n] er_> if you want to sue ndiswrapper, get a lawyer ;)
<argument> cafuego, or i could just uncomment it from apache2.conf :)
<neuroe> i am going to sue fstab
<paper> cafuego: i dont have a way to install the firmware, the nic on this laptop is bad
<argument> i'm going to sue printk!
<neuroe> for applied violence
<paper> so i guess im S.O.L
<neuroe> then i'm going to sue fsck for obsenity or somethun
<peanutb> i gave my cousin an ubuntu disk and hiv video card (ATI X1300) wont show anything on the screen he says he gets sound effects but just cant see what hes doing
<cafuego> argument: You still need to make sure the 'userdir' module will load, before you give it directives.
<bur[n] er_> paper: use a flash usb disk and another computer :)
<foo> cynical / neuroe / eyequeue: Thanks, I got it.
<imbrandon> trygg: ok one mine looking
<cynical> foo: np
<cafuego> paper: Can you download it and put it on a floppy or usb key?
<trygg> Yeah.
<neuroe> np foo, now can someone help me?
<neuroe> =] 
<imbrandon> trygg: ok you there ? see line 16 and 17
<trygg> Yeah?
<imbrandon> trygg: remove the space from the begining of that line and add " multiverse" to the end of both
<lch> neuroe, is there no faster media player than totem?
<neuroe> totem is a thing that lets media players play in a browser i think
<imbrandon> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse  <--- so it reads like that
<imbrandon> trygg: ^^
<trygg> imbrandon: should it say 'dapper universe multiverse'?
<imbrandon> yes
<trygg> Wonderful!
<trygg> Thanks imbrandon !
<imbrandon> on both of those line
<lch> ok... I miss ffdshow, somehow
<imbrandon> trygg:  then " sudo apt-get update" and all will be good
<lch> that thing rocked, you could watch xvid's on a p2 350 fluently
<trygg> imbrandon: splendid!
<kymc> hi all, I got a toshiba satellite 2100CDS laptop and i know the resolution CAN go to 800x600, but it wont let me, how can i fix this?
<imbrandon> trygg: your welcome
<neuroe> lch try this fix out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=136306&postcount=2
<snoops> peanutb what monitor?
<trygg> I truly love the ubuntu-community.
<imbrandon> trygg: and FYI it works the same in kubuntu ;) they are essential the same "guts" with diffrent WM
<imbrandon> ;)
<ElTano27> hi
<snoops> if it's an apple display I bet that's the cause
<ElTano27> hola
<trygg> imbrandon: Yeah but i prefer gnome. :)
<ElTano27> ciao
<peanutb> snoops: i dont know sorry
<imbrandon> trygg: yea , to each their own, just letting you know
<neuroe> trygg, show me some love
<david__> can anyone help me reinstall module ipw2200?
<__mikem> Hey imbrandon, why don't you stop by offtopic, its getting abit dull in there
<trygg> neuroe: Youre a gnome?!
<peanutb> snoops: would that be a problem
<imbrandon> __mikem: i will tonight , i'm pretty busy with some packages atm
<ElTano27> hi every1 id like some help
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@user-10bj58k.cable.mindspring.com]  by nalioth
<eyequeue> david__, rmmod/modprobe?
<HellDragon> ok
<__mikem> imbrandon which packages
<neuroe> trygg, i'm using gnome does that count?
<rockzman> can anyone help me with my cedega
<rockzman> File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2583, in ?
<rockzman>     config_file_to_use = str("cedega_" + Point2Play_ref.default_winex)
<rockzman> what does that means?
<foo> err, vncviewer's refresh is terrible on linux. I have to roll my cursor over a part if I want it to refresh. Any setting to fix this?
<neuroe> rockzman, it means linux is hard
<david__> eyequeue: i tried to install a patched version that would remove the glitch where the computer crashes on coming out of s3, and i broke the module entirely
<rockzman> neuro_: what else nostradamus 
<imbrandon> foo try a diffrent vnc viewer there are tons of them
<eyequeue> david__, uname -r
<HellDragon> ok
<neuro_> come on, kids, pick the right nick :)
<david__> 2.6.15-26-386
<neuroe> i did
<rockzman> neuroe: what else nostradamus 
<neuro_> they didn't :)
<eyequeue> david__, can you try sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-kernel-2.6.15-26-386
<HellDragon> ok
<eyequeue> david__, DO you have a 386, not 686?
<rockzman> if that makes you happier neuro_
<trygg> neuroe: No! Or maybe, do you have it moderately config'd? :)
<HellDragon> ok
<neuroe> thats cool that you can reinstall your kernal without rebooting
<david__> i have a 386
<neuro_> rockzman: well, it stops my irc client lighting up like a christmas tree, so thanks
<ElTano27> well i'd like to have aa Ubuntu (6.06) installation that doesnt need the cd inserted can any1 tell me how to do it?
<david__> eyequeue: shall i still reinstall the kernel?
<eyequeue> david__, okay
<HellDragon> ok
<neuroe> how do i defrag my hard drive?
<eyequeue> david__, 686 is common these days, i thought i might save you the d/l time if you wanted that, heh
<burningfire> Is it possible to upgrade my kernel via apt to get > than 2.6.17.4 ?
<_Budda> ElTano27: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuration.html
<HellDragon> ok
<argument> neuroe, you don't, ext3 doesn't need it
<eyequeue> neuroe, no need
<neuroe> what if i want to anyway?
<trygg> A quick question, how do i make opera use mplayer for integrated videoclips?
<eyequeue> burningfire, not advisible with dapper
<rockzman> Lal guyz
<david__> eyequeue: nope, i'm running the last of the 32 bit processors; also, that package does'nt exist
<_Budda> is there a quick start guide for samba + ubuntu server 6 - just to get it sharing my /home/xxxxx folder
<eyequeue> burningfire, .15 has most of the backports anyway
<burningfire> eyequeue: uhm, I need to, there is a privilege escalation vulnerability in this kernel
<argument> _Budda, if you read the docs on http://tldp.org/ about Samba and stuff you'll be up and running fairly quickly, that's how i learned
<eyequeue> burningfire, .15 has most of the backports anyway <---
<argument> _Budda, otherwise search the wiki, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ElTano27> thanks i'll take a look right now
<burningfire> eyequeue: backports means what?
<trygg> Is that even possible?
<_Budda> argument: just been on the wiki, the info is a bit thin
<neuroe> how do i put ubuntu on my xbox?
<eyequeue> burningfire, check the security site, i think you'll find it's covered
<Masqy> My kernel is 2.6.15, is that the newest for dapper ? I've run the update, and it tells that everything is up-to-date, I'm afraid my ppp connection is troublesome, so.. what is the newest official kernel for dapper?
<argument> _Budda, try http://tldp.org and read the Samba howto
<_Budda> argument: just lookin now.... thanks
<eyequeue> Masqy, that
<burningfire> eyequeue: uhm, now, I am fully up-to-date according to apt, however the exploit for this vuln runs fine!
<neuroe> that would be sweet if ubuntu had a live cd for xbox
<argument> Masqy, 2.6.15 is indeed the latest dapper kernel
<eyequeue> burningfire, then you should write the security team with details
<Masqy> eyequeue, argument: 10x..
<burningfire> eyequeue: this is not good for Ubuntu servers at all lol
<krizzer> hello
<eyequeue> burningfire, hence the recommendation
<burningfire> burningfire: how do I contact them ?
<m_tadeu> hi...how can i find which dev is my modem?
<burningfire> oops eyequeue : how do I contact them
<eyequeue> burningfire, security@ubuntu.com
<VitaminG> hey, I'm having a minor mount problem
<burningfire> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> burningfire, np
<david__> eyequeue: I just tried uncommenting every repo, and still linux-kernel-`uname -r` can't be found
<eyequeue> david__, sorry, let me check the precise name
<cry0gen> david__: of course
<cry0gen> :P
<HellDragon> ok
<cry0gen> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shining_> does Xorg-air work on edgy?
<HellDragon> why do you keep highlighting me
<varsendaggr> hey i just got an mp3 player.... how do i hookit up and get mp3's off my computer and onto the player
<eyequeue> david__, linux-image-`uname -r`  sorry
<HellDragon> ok
<VitaminG> varsendaggr: what ind of player?
<david__> eyequeue: thanks a million
<eyequeue> david__, sorry about the thinko earlier :)
<m_tadeu> can anyone help connecting my modem, please?
<david__> eyequeue: do i need to reboot to apply the changes?
<varsendaggr> VitaminG, just a cheep one
<NaQ> hi
<varsendaggr> a CARRS
<VitaminG> varsendaggr: make/model?
<__mikem> Hey imbrandon, theres a usefull looking factoid sitting in #ubuntu-ops awaiting approval
<varsendaggr> i don't think that ther is one
* imbrandon looks
<varsendaggr> VitaminG,
<facugaich> I have a file that is a  diskette image, how can I write it to an actual diskette?
<kymc> hi all, I got a toshiba satellite 2100CDS laptop and i know the resolution CAN go to 800x600, but it wont let me, how can i fix this?
<ElTano27> alguien que hable espaol?
<ElTano27> cualcuno che parli italiano?
<facugaich> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<varsendaggr> i think all i need to do is findout how to mount a usb device
<VitaminG> varsendaggr: probably just try hooking it in via USB and just transferin the files like you would to another hard drive(dragand drop)
<facugaich> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<__mikem> oh here we go
<NaQ> some1 can tell me that how can I repair my X-sessions if I get only :0 for the who command?
<varsendaggr> with nautilus?
<felipe__> ElTano27: /join #ubuntu-es
<trygg> Can one apt-get mplayerplug-in for use with opera? It automatically changes to mozilla-mplayer.
<NickGarvey> ElTano27: nadie aqui halba espanol, #ubuntu-es por fovor
<__mikem> facugaich language touring are we?
<varsendaggr> i'll just try that
<VitaminG> varsendaggr: that's not to tough then, but alot automount have you tried just plugging it in?
<facugaich> __mikem: I was just showing ElTano27 where to go
<VitaminG> ok
<__mikem> ok
<varsendaggr> i haven't yeat
<varsendaggr> yet
<interbird> probably
<varsendaggr> (had to go out and get the cable
<VitaminG> It didn't come with one?
<eyequeue> david__, yes and no.  the new kernel won't take effect until a reboot, but you can finish up anything you're running first
<varsendaggr> no i letf the box in the car
<kyefun> what is the most used msn client for linux?
<VitaminG> varsendaggr: good
<varsendaggr> i think most people use gaim
<eyequeue> kyefun, probably gaim
<azureal> i can't get my eth0 back up through ifconfig down/up..
<azureal> what's that init.d command..?
<varsendaggr> there it is
<eyequeue> azureal, ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<VitaminG> kyefun: Gaim is good, but try aMSN if you don't like it..
<Malachi> Is there a way I can view the stored items in my keyring?
<kyefun> thanks
<HeathenDan> gaim
<azureal> eyequeue, ah, thx...lol...i must have been going blank..
<eyequeue> azureal, debian/ubuntu methods, vs generic linux :)  i fall back to the old sometimes too
<azureal> but isnt there one to do w/ init.d as well?
<eyequeue> azureal, /etc/init.d/networking?
<jdmpike> hello all
<azureal> ah, right
<azureal> networking stop/start
<jdmpike> what is the best program for creating compressed backups of dvds and videos?
<acidburn85> hi
<azureal> thx again eyequeue ;)
<eyequeue> azureal, "restart" even works with most init scripts these days
<eyequeue> azureal, np
<perry_> hi, i'm trying to install an HP officejet 5610 and when I use the new printer wizard, the list of manufacturers/models is blank
<acidburn85> hi, everybody
<mayday_jay> I'm having a rendering issue on an Intel 915GM, from what I can tell it may be a mesa issue, I get only a partial screen in things like GL screensavers, and Google Earth, can anyone offer any insight?
<acidburn85> hi everyone
<david__> eyequeue, thanks so much!  you saved my computer from needing a wipe&reload!
<acidburn85> i love ubuntu its cool
<txx2> acidburn85,  indeed
<eyequeue> david__, heh, it's rarely that drastic :)
<txx2> incidently, I have a terrible acid in my throat.. maybe I need to eat something
<_Budda> txx2: drink milk
<perry_> milk is acidic
<david__> eyequeue, I spent forever messing with grub and compiz and vmware, and those aren't so easy to restore (and I tend to w&r rather than fix the problem, if it is simple)
<GoClick> Milk is basic you fool
<sproingie> GoClick: lactic acid fool
<perry_> no, milk contains LACTIC ACID
<txx2> GoClick,  what do you suggest then?
<acidburn85> how do you do music on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> milk is bad, lactose
<GoClick> CALCIUM
<GoClick> lactose isn't bad
* _Budda laughs
<_Budda> drink it
<__mikem> Whey is good
<GoClick> OMH milk haters
<eyequeue> tums :)
<perry_> lactose is milk sugar, not lactic acid
<godtvisken> How can I have `ls' list the entire directory before the file name?
<GoClick> Milk is great
<david__> eyequeue, do you know the solution to this error?: eth1: NETDEV_TX_BUSY returned; driver should report queue full via ieee_device->is_queue_full
<david__> eyequeue, when coming out of suspend to ram
<txx2> GoClick,  but it comes from cowes boobies.
<eyequeue> david__, no, that's a new one to me
<GoClick> That'sa good thing
<GoClick> I like boobies
<__mikem> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GoClick> EVER cow boobies
<krizzer> how do u rename partitions when u are installing ubuntu and manually configuring the partitions
<nzk> www.gfxfor.us/forums
<nzk> www.gfxfor.us/forums
<__mikem> nzk once is enough
<david__> eyequeue, :( it is savage.  It happens to hard-lock the computer
<Vitamin1> varsendaggr: is it workig now?
<mayday_jay> Does anyone have experience correcting GL rendering issues on Intel 915GM based video?
<eyequeue> david__, hibernate / suspend are still a bit too flaky at times, imo
<perry_> anybody here know anything about hplip?
<varsendaggr> Vitamin1, yeah
<eyequeue> david__, both to ram and to disk :/
<Vitamin1> sorry, my connection dropped, and it took a few minutes to fix it.
<Vitamin1> can someone here help me with a strange mount problem?
<txx2> ndiswrapper, edgy eft poll; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237225 please cast your vote, thank you.
<eyequeue> david__, here i tend to lose ipw2000, heh
<david__> eyequeue, do you know any solutions that have the same effect?  i just would like a way to quick-boot my laptop, so that I can use it, put it away, and use it again
<eyequeue> david__, i would love the same, sorry, i don't know any
<BHSPitMonkey> has anyone had some serious freezes/reboots occur when dealing with a logitech webcam?
<lch> how easy or hard is it to convert my installation from ext2 to xfs?
<lch> why does ubuntu use ext2 as default, and not at least ext3?
<sproingie> it uses ext3 as default for me
<BHSPitMonkey> lch, I wasn't aware that it did.
<Vitamin1> same here
<david__> eyequeue, ok :(
<lch> parted says to me it's ext2
<eyequeue> lch, ext3 seems the default
<sproingie> Ich: because there is no difference in the partition number
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: logitech working fine here but i have an old cam
<lch> ok
<eyequeue> lch, ext3 "looks like" ext2 to some apps
<lch> then I am content :)
<eyequeue> lch, ext3 is really just ext2 with journalling, so that is good
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, my cam's an old type too, quickcam express with a gray focus ring... mind showing me what you did to get it working?
<sproingie> personally i use reiser3 or xfs
<Vitamin1> can someone here help me with a strange mount problem?
* BHSPitMonkey using reiser
<sproingie> !ask > Vitamin1
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: i did nothing it works out of the box mine is quickcam express too
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<BHSPitMonkey> that bothers me
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: lsmod |grep quickcam
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, what programs do you use it with?
<farous> did you check it with camorama
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, lsmod gives me:
<farous> i used it with camorama and qnext worked perfectly in both no lockups
<BHSPitMonkey> quickcam               78372  0
<BHSPitMonkey> videodev                9856  1 quickcam
<BHSPitMonkey> usbcore               130692  6 quickcam,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: the modules for the cam are loaded you can use it right now
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, if yours is plugged in, would you mind sharing the vendor:device number from lsusb?
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: let me plugit first
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: will use lspci ok
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> how do i make trasparent my terminal?
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, is yours usb?
<pablo_> the terminal
<Viper550> Which terminal do you want to transparent?
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: yapo
<Vitamin1> sproingie: I have two HDs, 40 and 80 GB. I use the 80 or windows and ubuntu, and the 40 as a FAT32 media storage drivve. At install, I specified the mount point to be /media/media. It came up on the desktop labeled media after the install, but after a reinstall, it's labelled "TAGSick Of". Neither fstab nor mtab seem to be glitched, but it doesn't go away by unmounting, then remounting.
<Viper550> Gnome-Terminal? Konsole? Eterm?
<pablo_> gnome terminak
<pablo_> the default one
<Viper550> Edit>Current
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, my usb devices don't show up in lspci... just the usb controllers
<Viper550> Profile
<pablo_> yes
<pablo_> and then
<BHSPitMonkey> effects tab.
<Viper550> Yes
<BHSPitMonkey> transparent background
<farous> yah was gona ask you hwo can i get you the inform you needed
<pablo_> excelent
<pablo_> i was looking in colors
<pablo_> how stupid of me
<sproingie> Vitamin1: i'd say the desktop shortcut is probably corrupted.  hopefully that's all
<pablo_> thank very much
<trygg> Is mplayerplug-in only for mozilla/firefox?
<Vitamin1> ok, thanks. I've never seen this happen before, so I had no idea what was causing it.
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: all i get from qcset is that is logitech quickcam usb
<kbrosnan> trygg, it should work for any browser that supports netscape plugins
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, if do you do lsusb, you'll see the quickcam there, and there's a number I'd like to see
<Vitamin1> sproingie: where would that desktop file be located?
<BHSPitMonkey> looks like ####:####
<foo> BHSPitMonkey: Looks like: woohooo
<BHSPitMonkey> foo, what's that over there?! *points*
* BHSPitMonkey shoves foo back into #LFD
* foo runs 
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: 046d:0840
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<farous> is that like yours
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm, so our cameras our completely identical
<pablo_> why does it appears this  instead of 
<BHSPitMonkey> but yours works in ubuntu, mine doesn't
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: did you install camorama
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, yes
<farous> and just check it with it. i also install qc-usb-utils
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, already have that installed too
<farous> strange. might be conflict with other device you have using same irq or someth
<farous> speculating here
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<pablo_> why does it appears this  instead of ?
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, so what command works for you, that will just test the camera's output
<BHSPitMonkey> whaley, what is "it"?
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: the only prob i had that some prog looked for the wrong dev for the cam. it is /dev/video0
<BHSPitMonkey> uhhh
<BHSPitMonkey> whaley, disregard, sorry
<lch> okay, last thing before I can pass this comp to my dad: can I configure gnome to auto-login a user, without having to type in the user/pass all the time?
<whaley> BHSPitMonkey: hi :)
<BHSPitMonkey> pablo_, what is "it"
<eyequeue> lch, yes
<whaley> that's the third time that has happend since this weekend
<BHSPitMonkey> whaley, that was half my fault and half tab-completion's :)
<whaley> np :)
<whaley> i'm used to it by this point
<lch> I found http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Automatic_Login_No_Authentication but I think that is for the terminal?
<Ozux> hi, Anu body use Qemu with networksupport in ubuntu?
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: what do you mean by what command. camorama works ok. anyprog i use i just tell it to use the cam device
<lch> eyequeue, please tell me how
<BHSPitMonkey> whaley, your nick is one of my friend's last names... wonder if there's a relation
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, ok
<whaley> it is my last name
<BHSPitMonkey> whaley, have relatives in texas?
<eyequeue> lch, grep for AUtoMaticLogin in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, there's two lines
<whaley> negative, NC
<BHSPitMonkey> aight
<lch> thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, what's your camera called under /dev/
<eyequeue> lch,  grep -i, i had some of he case wrong heh
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: /dev/video0
<sizzam> i'm looking for a terminal command to 'switch user' or show the login screen
<eyequeue> lch, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<farous> BHSPitMonkey: i just use it for video chat or when i am rehersing for presentations :)
<farous> no other use lol
<pablo_> exit
<BHSPitMonkey> farous, yep
<darkyoshi372> has anyone had trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<lch> eyequeue, it is still necessary to enter the password then?
<darkyoshi372> Sorry, us.archive.ubuntu.com, it is. Can anybody get to it?
<varsendaggr> how can i change the file preferances?
<eyequeue> lch, i *think* not, but try it
<eyequeue> darkyoshi372, works for me here presently
<lch> works here aswell
<darkyoshi372> weird...
<varsendaggr> like i want mplayer to open up automagically when i double click on a movie
<darkyoshi372> I suddenly can't do an apt-get update
<farous> darkyoshi372: try pinging the repos
<darkyoshi372> I did ping it, but no responce
<FunnyLookinHat> darkyoshi372, you should switch your archive mirror to something else, i used to have lots of issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<darkyoshi372> hmm...
<darkyoshi372> Is there a ca.archive.ubuntu.com for canadian users?
<whaley> what's the best command line utility to find what file a piece of text might be located in
<FunnyLookinHat> darkyoshi372, replace us.archive.ubuntu.org with mirror.cs.umn.edu
<farous> darkyoshi372: yap
<whaley> i would grep for the line, but i don't know what file it is in
<eyequeue> varsendaggr, here's what i've heard
<eyequeue> varsendaggr, right click on a movie, then change the app associated with it
<farous> darkyoshi372: not sure how sync or commp it is
<eyequeue> varsendaggr, i've not tried this myself, i'm not a big gui guy
<darkyoshi372> well, I'll try it out. Thanks!
<varsendaggr> eyequeue, that is it
<sizzam> i'm looking for a terminal command to do an X switch-user
<farous> sizzam: gdmflexiserver
<lch> whaley, "find"
<farous> for nested session gdmflexiserver -n
<whaley> lch: i couldn't find the argument to search within files
<whaley> -name and -iname look at the filename
* whaley checks the man page again
<sizzam> farous: thanks
<farous> ur w :)
<lch> whaley, find has an "exec" feature that you can combine with grep -q
<lch> or wait
<lch> "grep -R" is actually easier :)
<varsendaggr> hey i was watching a movie with mplayer and then i opend up another mplayer and my audio quit working....
<whaley> lch: awesome, thanks :)
<lch> eyequeue, thanks, it works as intended... now I can finally pass on that desktop to my father
<tuxavenger> does anyone know if dapper-faster and automatix work in xubuntu?
<eyequeue> lch, cool
<Frankenstein> is that like preload?
<lch> I'm really surprised by Ubuntu now... tried it 1-2 years ago, but it wasn't that good. but now it's really nice to use.
<varsendaggr> i did a reboot and still no dice
<varsendaggr> lch have you used xgl?
<eyequeue> lch, continual work must pay off :)
<lch> varsendaggr, on my Gentoo system that I'm currently on, yes
<augustin> hey
<Ricesteam> Hi, does anyone know how i can change mouse cursors? Ie. Where can I find and change mouse themes?
<lch> let's hope xgl or aiglx becomes popular enough in a year, then it could really have an impact
<tuxavenger> Ricesteam, apt-get gcursor
<tuxavenger> it is a gui for chnaging your cursor
<Ricesteam> tuxavenger: ty
<augustin> just a quick question: is it possible to make it so that, when i launch a java application through my browser (using Sun's JNLP, i think), it uses the command "aoss java" instead of "java" ?
<varsendaggr> lch, i am looking forward to seeing more app come out other than just eye candy
<tuxavenger> Ricesteam, while your at it apt-get gnome-art, it is a similar prog for themes and the like, it downloads them and installs them from the web
<lch> the eye candy is just to get attention, as usual
<Ricesteam> thanks
<Ricesteam> where can i find mouse themes?
<Noumaan> Firefox does not render Urdu language pages correctly. I filed a bug on launchpad and mozilla's bugzilla but weeks after we havent recieved any response. How we the Urdu speaking people could make Developers hear our voice?
<varsendaggr> lch, other than eye candy i 'm not sure that i see what could be done with it....   however i am really looking forward to what people WILL do with it
<varsendaggr> lch, any idea on my sound issue
<trygg> This is really bugging me, why do git say '/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.'?
<lch> you can't have two sources playing audio at the same time
<varsendaggr> how do you reset sound?
<trygg> Its not something on the server because i get that if i try with an nonexisting server also
<varsendaggr> yeah however i've rebo0oted it since then
<varsendaggr> maybe i need another reboot
<tuxavenger> varsendaggr, did you try changing the gstreamer-properties fomr esd to alsa or oss
<lch> varsendaggr, you could try "/etc/init.d/alsasound reset"
<lch> err, restart
<lch> you shouldn't need to reboot for that
<varsendaggr> tuxavenger, i wasn't working with gstreamer, mplayer
<tuxavenger> sorry
<varsendaggr> tuxavenger, no prob thanks i do appreciate your help
<varsendaggr> you are better than 783 people in this room
* trygg ducks
<lch> varsendaggr, have you tried restarting alsa?
<krazykit> anyone especially good with grub in here?  i simply can't get grub-install to work
<varsendaggr> ohh this might be it
<trygg> lch: Sure you can have multiple sources of audio playing at the same time? :)
<varsendaggr>  Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'...
<varsendaggr> trygg, currently there are only 779 people in this room that you are better than
<varsendaggr> and right befor that i have warning alsactlstore failed with blah blah
<trygg> Still, i wouldnt bash on the very same people that you're requesting help from.
<varsendaggr> did mplayer hijack my sound card
<varsendaggr> trygg, true that.  if they offer help then they are out of my bashing
<varsendaggr> ha ha ha
<foo> hm, I am trying to bring up eth0 but I am getting an error : Error while getting interface flags. Any ideas ? Hmm. lspci shows an ethernet controller.
<sjbrown> is there a ration between cylinders and sectors, like when you run the partitioning part of the installer?
<Mallclerks> Hi everyone.  I am hoping someone here may be able to help me.  I am not a big linux user, only used it a bit with webhosting server before.  I am trying to install ubuntu and I get to where it is "installing system" and at the bottom says "Formatting swap space in partition #5 of ide2 master (hdc)  It seems to freeze at this space as it has been at 0% for over an hour, and I have tried it 3 times now.  Any suggestions what I can 
<sjbrown> er, i mean between cylinders and megabytes
<sjbrown> does it depend on the brand of disk?
<AAA> mmmm cylinder and megabytes mmm
<flodine> a guys i need help i have ubuntu installed i want to unlock all the folders on my backup drive is this possible
<AAA> flodine  anything is possible, you booting from the CD?
<flodine> no
<varsendaggr> AAA, wait.  ubuntu can't make me breakfast
<AAA> flodine  what kind of filesystem?
<varsendaggr> not yet
<AAA> varsendaggr  oh yes it can...
<flodine> ext3
<AAA> varsendaggr  depens on what you eat for breakfast :)
<AAA> flodine  and it didn't mount t auto?
<AAA> flodine  do >mount
<sjbrown> ah.  i meant ratio, not ration
<flodine> AAA the drive is mounted i just want to unlock all the folders on the drive
<AAA> flodine  what are the perms on the files? ls -ld /mnt/wherever
<agt> Is anyone using the latest svn of xfce on ubuntu? is there a script to install, or premade debs? ... i remember there used to be
<cryptic^zazeem> need 6v6 scrim now any map #crypt1c
<AAA> agt  isn't there an install script in the root dir of the svn checkout?
* bigfuzzyjesus is away: <im bored>
<flodine> AAA there root 000
<flodine> AAA i just want all of them to be user
<zubwolf> why is it such a pain to get the nvidia driver installed on dapper, my card is an geforce 4mx, dont matter which kernel i use, dont matter if i install the ubuntu pkg (and edit my xorg.conf like the readme tells), or i download the driver directly from the nvidia site and compile it (it mostly jsut refuse to compile(sometimes it dont, and it seems okay, but starting X results in "the nvidia modules cannot be found"))
<AAA> flodine  that is your problem. you need to >chown flodine.flodine -R /mnt/whereever
* bigfuzzyjesus is back (gone 00:01:04)
<AAA> flodine  or whatever your user name is on that box
<flodine> AAA but how do do all at one time
<agt> AAA, don't think so ... theres autogen.sh files in each module's directory, but i used to use a script that automated the whole thing.
<AAA> flodine  you will need to sudo that cmd
<Fenster> hey guys.. I hit delete on a file on a ntfs drive and it didnt prompt me if I wanted to delete
<zubwolf> hangin there for hours, just trying to install that crap...
<Fenster> and it doesnt seem to be in the trash
<Fenster> is it gone gone???
<AAA> agt  no idea, check the doc's on their website.  the autogen.sh script should get your started?
<neuroe> so how much more crowded has this room become reciently? =] 
<neuroe> crouded
<agt> AAA,  thanks
<neuroe> w/e
<eyequeue> !ntfs > Fenster
<flodine> AAA there got to be a way to unroot all the fold not just the main folder everything inside is locked to
<cpare> Good Evening All
<Fenster> eyequeue, .. my drives are working fine
<Fenster> I hit delete
<Fenster> linux didnt prompt me about deleting
<Fenster> it just dissapeared from the folder
<trygg> A good program for switching fonts and gtk-themes?
<krazykit> Fenster, then don't hit delete unless you want to delete something.
<cpare> Looking for some Easy help with something stupid I did in gnome...
<eyequeue> Fenster, the factoid was intended to point out ntfs writes are unsafe
<AAA> flodine  that is what the -R switch is for (recursive)
<Fenster> well ya.. but no prompt? isnt that a linux thing
<Fenster> grrrr
<eyequeue> Fenster, a deletion is a write
<flodine> AAA whats is r
<flodine> AAA noob
<cpare> I did a "Remove from Panel" on GAIM so now it doesn't minimize to the tray - can someone show mw how to get it back?
<krazykit> Fenster, no.  you can rm your whole / without a prompt
<Fenster> there is no way to convert the drives is there?
<Fenster> without moving all the data
<krazykit> Fenster, not without losing all the data
<Elephant> flodine:  chmod -R go=rwx folder
<Fenster> grrrr
<Fenster> is ext3 pretty darn good?
<AAA> flodine  like I said. chmod -R username.username /folder will recursivley change the file/folder perms in /folder
<Fenster> as far as data storage?
<krazykit> Fenster, yeah.  ext3 is excellent
<agt> trygg, gtk-theme-switch ? thats if you don't want to use the gnome tools
<eyequeue> Fenster, it is the default, yes
<jrib> cpare: did you remove the notificationo area from the panel?  right click on the panel and try adding it back
<Soccrmastr> well, since xubuntu channel is dead I was hoping i can find some help here
<Fenster> hrmmmz
<Fenster> I just might do it
<trygg> agt: thanks. :)
<UKMatt> has anyone had any experience doing some serious partition changing?
<eyequeue> !anyone > UKMatt
<neuroe> i've had experiences
<cpare> that was it jrib - Thanks
<jrib> cpare: np
<Elephant> What are you trying to do, UKMatt?
<cpare> this IRC is so great
<Soccrmastr> Ok, can someone help me with xubuntu
<neuroe> cpare, you should try EfNet
<krazykit> Soccrmastr, just ask.
<Soccrmastr> yes well I am new to linux so will probably ask very n00b questions
<UKMatt> I have a windows NTFS and a gnome ub partition, and I decided i'm gonna make the switch to almost 100% UB, so I wanted to drop the size of my windows partition down significantly, up UB and make a FAT32 for Music/Doc/All that, and I've looked at resizing partitions before and it tells me their locked (probably because in use)
<toddobryan> Does anyone know where I can get a driver for an IBM Infoprint 1332 printer?
<Soccrmastr> I installed xubuntu, then ran the command  for getting the xubuntu interfaces, but after it does a lot of stuff I get an error
<neuroe> UKMatt, get partion magic on a floppy or boot disk
<UKMatt> as in .iso?
<Soccrmastr> that says "media change: please insert the disc labeled 'xubuntu 6.06.1 _drapper drake_-Release 1386 (20060807)'"
<neuroe> yea
<epitron> UKMatt: you can also boot your ubuntu CD as a live CD and partition your drive from that
<UKMatt> neuroe, and what, that loads as an image and I do it from outisde an OS?
<neuroe> that's not a very linuxy answer but it's easy
<neuroe> yea
<Soccrmastr> so i insert the CD I used to install, press enter. at 99% percent I just get another error
<eyequeue> Soccrmastr, it looks like it is trying to install something it needs
<UKMatt> epitron, to boot it as a live CD do i just load it as i did initially?
<catadoxas> hey I have some prob with my opengl I use a x600 radeon and have the xorg-driver-fglrx installed and konfigured
<catadoxas> sitll i dont have any opengl
<epitron> UKMatt: if it's dapper, yes. if it's breezy, i don't remember :)
<catadoxas> any help?
<epitron> UKMatt: there's a startup menu when you put the CD in
<UKMatt> epitron, breezy didn't but dapper does, i know what you mean
<epitron> (boot the cd, rather)
<unity> is there a command-line program to record everything that is 1. going into my mic, and 2. coming out of my speakers? simultaneously?
<drakonen_> k now i try here wit crapy english lol
<UKMatt> epitron, i really liked how they changed that in dapper
<manmadha> i can not play mp3 files in ubuntu.......can any one help me...?i have installed w32 codecs.
<eyequeue> Soccrmastr, does your cd have an option to check its integrity?  (boot from it)
<epitron> unity: hrmm.. i'd imagine so.. :)
<Soccrmastr> yeah it can boot from the CD thats how I installed in the first place
<UKMatt> manmadha, are they .mp3's or are you just using that as a general term for music files
<epitron> unity: you're going to need alsa to do that, at least
<epitron> unity: perhaps Jack
<eyequeue> !mp3 > manmadha
<drakonen_> some1 knows an good easy cvs prog for ubuntu ? easy to use for an linux noob plz ^^
<epitron> UKMatt: yeah, dapper is the shiznit
<Elephant> I recommend subversion
<UKMatt> epitron, now what about having a FAT32, i've heard thats bad and good
<Elephant> It's meant to fix all of the flaws of cvs
<Soccrmastr> maybe I need to ask a diffrent question now, because I am not even completely sure I was using right commands
<rpedro> catadoxas, does it mention 'Mesa (...) indirect(...)' when you run fglrxinfo in a terminal?
<manmadha> UKMatt, in local site when i clicked on the songs then automatically it is openning with totem
<agt> Soccrmastr, whats the second error you get? asking for the cd again?
<Elephant> UKMatt:  There's a win32 driver for reading ext3...hang on a sec...
<VDR> /whois $me
<catadoxas> hm
<catadoxas> sec
<UKMatt> elephant, i've heard of it, is it reliable
<Soccrmastr> well no, the second error is like, hdc: drive not ready
<Soccrmastr> or soemthing
<UKMatt> elephant, it popped up on digg a month or two ago
<manmadha> eyequeue, to listen the songs in localsite (automatically openning with totem when clicked on it....)
<catadoxas> i only ran it with | grep rendering
<Soccrmastr> after I install xubuntu, and log in, what commands should be used to start up the inerface
<drakonen_> hmmm?
<catadoxas> yes
<catadoxas> mesa indirekt
<unity> epitron: what if i'm not running the jack soundserver, will it still work?
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Did you install it on top of a server install you mean?
<manmadha> UKMatt, eyequeue but it can play the mp3 songs in my system.....plz help me
<UKMatt> And also, I put on VMWare Server edition to take a look at SUSE, for me to get rid of that, what do i do?
<catadoxas> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<catadoxas> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<catadoxas> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<catadoxas> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<catadoxas> thats my outout
<Soccrmastr> No, I installed off the disc, but it had to install in low memory mode
<drakonen_> hmmm seams not ok back to google lol
<UKMatt> manmadha, what can't it play?
<rpedro> catadoxas, there is an howto at ubuntuforums.org that will maybe help you fix that problem, at least it worked for me. Search for 'ati mesa issue' and you'll probably found it
<unity> epitron: apparently not. i have no soundserver running afaik, then is this not possible?
<Elephant> UKM:  I'm not sure about reliability, but it looks to be worth checking out
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: And you don't get a pretty login screen by default when you boot?  Just a command line?
<Soccrmastr> just command line
<catadoxas> thx a lot
<rpedro> catadoxas, DON'T paste here!
<UKMatt> elephant, yeah, i'd imagine it isn't the best, so it seems just more straight forward to partition
<loststar4545> i want test thos microphone i have what program can i use to record  my voice
<Elephant> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Soccrmastr> but I am supposed tot ype command to open the interface according to the guide on ubuntu website
<rpedro> !pastebin > catadoxas
<Elephant> Soccrmastr:  If you have the GUI stuff installed, type "startx" after you've logged in
<manmadha> In our local site he put some songs in mp3 format.....when i clicked on it it is openning with totem displaying the error""no input plugins to handle this....""
<Soccrmastr> says, use xserver, or startxfce4 but neither work
<rpedro> catadoxas, np ;)
<catadoxas> :)
<Soccrmastr> startx doesnt work either
<manmadha> UKMatt, In our local site he put some songs in mp3 format.....when i clicked on it it is openning with totem displaying the error""no input plugins to handle this....""
<RamiKassab> hey guys, is it better to install php4 or php5 for apache2? I saw some articles online outlining how to run both (one as a module and the other as cgi) but what is the benefit behind doing this? Thanks guys!
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: To get the login manager (I'm going to guess it uses XDM), try 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start'.
<catadoxas> what ubuntu forums do you mean
<catadoxas> on the user contributed I dont find anything
<iturk> hi there !! how can i set the locales using some bash commands ??
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Does the command startx exist and not work or not exist?
<Soccrmastr> says command not found
<Soccrmastr> for both
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: Are you typing start x or startx ?
<rpedro> catadoxas, the first page
<Soccrmastr> I migth ahve emssed up when editing the soruce lsit
<rpedro> catadoxas, do a search
<Soccrmastr> Im using startx
<drakonen_> some1 knows an good easy cvs prog for ubuntu ? easy to use for an linux noob plz ^^
<rockzman> can anyone support me with cedega?
<eyequeue> iturk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<catadoxas> found it sorry im kinda tired
<catadoxas> :)
<Soccrmastr> In the tutorial on ubuntu.com guide I mess up at this step: Uncomment the universe repository line (search for universe and uncomment that line by deleting the '#' character) (use 'x' to delete a character in vim)
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: This does not sound good...  Everything seemed to go okay during the install though?
<iturk> eyequeue: i used before and i can only set time !! how can i set language also ??
<rpedro> catadoxas, if I were you, I would maybe skip to the troubleshooting section and save a couple of reboots
<foo> Is there anyway I can tell rsvt that I have a dark background like in vim? When I do ls the dir's are blue and it's kind of hard to read.
<rockzman> can anyone support me with cedega?
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Could you give a link to the tutorial you're referring to so I can see it?
<eyequeue> iturk, ?
<rpedro> rockzman, /join #cedega
<rockzman> rpedro: vlw
<rpedro> rockzman, ?
<rockzman> rpedro: i thought u were from brazil because ur nick name is a brazilian name ^^
<rockzman> then i spoke br rpedro
<Soccrmastr> ok now during install, first it went to low memory installation, OK good, continue. Then I get, CD error or soemthing, something about release file not found. so ic ontinued and everythign stillw ent fine
<rpedro> rockzman, portugal, meu :P
<Soccrmastr> this si teh guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<rpedro> rpedro, lol
<rockzman> rpedro: =)
<Elephant> wb UKMatt
<chakra85> can someone help me with a question about symlinks?
<justin_> Does anyone know how to reset Terminal/Console to show files/dirs horizontally instead of vertically?
<UKMatt> whats the bash for removing a program?
<UKMatt> I have VMware and can't get it off through synaptic
<Elephant> rm filename
<eyequeue> UKMatt, dpkg --purge foo
<Soccrmastr> CDROM does not seem to contain a valid 'release' file, or that file could not be read correctly
<Soccrmastr> thats the error i get
<Elephant> err, listen to eyequeue - my reply applies to single files
<eyequeue> UKMatt, sudo dpkg --purge foo
<iturk> eyequeue: http://pastebin.ca/133719
<chakra85> UKMatt sudo apt-get remove foo
<tich> does anyone use amarok with gnome of xfce?
<snoops> yes tich
<Soccrmastr> also might poitn out I didnt follow the guide exactly, i followed from step 5
<UKMatt> chakra85, eyequeue, foo?
<chakra85> UKMatt, apparently, not apt-get
<Soccrmastr> and also just messed up badly at same step
<trygg> What does gtk2-chtheme come with?
<Brokenstein> how do i find the device id for my video? i have a laptop with geforce2go
<prophet> whats the equvalant of DC++ on here
<steve_Laptop> were do I go to repair this? postfix: fatal: myorigin parameter setting must not contain multiple values: homefront.homefrontus.com, localhost.homefrontus.com, localhost
<justin_> Does anyone know how to reset Terminal/Console to show files/dirs horizontally instead of vertically?
<morphix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tich> snoops, when i try to run certain features amarok tries to open a kde app how do i change what app it loads?
<eyequeue> UKMatt, sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<GoonSquad> hey
<krazykit> prophet, valknut
<snoops> which features tich?
<chakra85> UKMatt, i would go with the dpkg --purge; also, foo is sort of a generic standin for a name
<GoonSquad> i installed ubuntu and im at the login screen everytime i try to login, it tells me "Administrators are not allowed to login at this screen" what do i do? I dont know any other pws
<iturk> http://pastebin.ca/133719 <- can someone give me some help with this error ??
<prophet> for some reason it keeps stitting at "waiting"
<chakra85> so... anyone know alot about symlinks?
<Brokenstein> im trying to set up xgl and i dont wanna assume its at PCI:1:0:0 but i dont know how to check
<UKMatt> eyequeue, chakra85, i put it on a while ago and don't remember the package name, how do i pull taht up
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Doing some reading...
<Soccrmastr> ok thanks :\
<GoonSquad> i installed ubuntu and im at the login screen everytime i try to login, it tells me "Administrators are not allowed to login at this screen" what do i do? I dont know any other pws
<GoonSquad> i installed ubuntu and im at the login screen everytime i try to login, it tells me "Administrators are not allowed to login at this screen" what do i do? I dont know any other pws
<eyequeue> iturk, it sounds like you don't have the pt package installed, but i don't know their names
<justin_> GoonSquad: DO not flood too much.. wait a little bit before asking again, c'mon..
<krazykit> GoonSquad, no need to spam.  try logging in as your regular user rather than as root
<iturk> eyequeue: i will check
<GoonSquad> krazykit thats th eonly account info tha ti know
<Clinton__> Anyone have a URL to the recommended and up to date method of installing w32codecs?
<snoops> tich, isn't the only thing it opens externally is konqueror? Which can naturally be changed in settings>configur amarok>general
<ikaruga> hello all
<chakra85> UKMatt, how important is it to use the bash command. can you just use the synaptic package manager?
<GoonSquad> krazykit thats the account info and passworsd i set
<GoonSquad> root
<eyequeue> iturk, if you find them, install them and it should clear itself up
<krazykit> GoonSquad, then drop to a virtual terminal, log in as root there, and make yourself a regular user.
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: The guide talks about starting from an Ubuntu server install - did you do that, or get a Xubuntu CD instead of an Ubuntu one?
<UKMatt> chakra85, its not at all, i removed everything i could find in synaptic though and its still there
<krazykit> GoonSquad, by that, i mean make a new user that isn't root.
<salah> what is the default password of mysql?
<Soccrmastr> I started at stepm 5 because I installed from CD
<GoonSquad> krazykit how
<eyequeue> iturk, #ubuntu-pt may know
<GoonSquad> i cant even get pass th elogin screen
<chakra85> UKMatt, ooh... ok, i have no idea then. i'm sort of a beginner too
<Maper-Nit> use "automatix" to instal w32codes
<Soccrmastr> but I also screwed up bad at Step 5
<Clinton__> Maper-Nit: thank you
<justin_> Ahh.. I get it now..
<tich> snoops, yeah it seems to only be the browser, i didn't see that setting before but i'll check it out again.
<krazykit> GoonSquad, log in in a virtual terminal: hit ctrl-alt-f2 and log in there.
<justin_> It is because I have file names that are too long to display horizontally :D
<UKMatt> Ha so did anyone see the Mac WWDC, they announced "Spaces" and I was like - pshh, UB has had that, keep up Steve
<GoonSquad> i pressed that and i only get a blinkin cursor..
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Which CD, how exactly did you install, and how did you screw up at 5?
<ardchoille> justin_: try ls -l ?
<wrightplace> salah usually there is no default mysql password
<justin_> Yup, I was right :)
<justin_> ardchoille: I found the problem, my file names were too long so .. they displayed vertically instead.
<justin_> fixed :)
<ardchoille> ok :)
<GoonSquad> krazykit whats another way to do it
<Soccrmastr> xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Soccrmastr> to a CD
<chakra85> can you override a file using a ln -s? i.e. if a file exists, but i don't want to use a different file of the same name instead.
<ikaruga> i'm having problems w/ dapper. Breezy was running fine. I'm running all the same progs as before but now it hangs when I leave the CPU alone. I'm not running nothing fancy:
<ikaruga> office: scribus, adobe, lyx, texmacs
<ikaruga> multimedia: amarok, qdvdauthor
<ikaruga> internet: didwiki, apache2, php4
<ikaruga> The only new thing I'm doing is using aptitude + graphics accel. (nvidia drivers)
<krazykit> GoonSquad, chroot into your system from a liveCD and make a new user from there
<Soccrmastr> and at step 5 I wasnt sure which # to delete, so i deleted a couple random things bya ccident, then some things happened, so i just shut down lol
<tich> snoops, the browser doesn't seem to be an option in the general tab.
<Soccrmastr> and after I put on Cd I did OEM install
<alakriti> chakra85: what are you trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Why OEM?
<Soccrmastr> which went into the low memory install
<Soccrmastr> OEM I wasnt sure, a friend told me to
<Soccrmastr> but that friend only used ubntu not xubuntu so he said he wasnt sure
<GoonSquad> krazykit
<GoonSquad> ok
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Do you have anything significant invested in this install so far that makes you hesitant to just redo it?
<GoonSquad> im in as root
<GoonSquad> in a bash screen
<GoonSquad> what command can i type
<GoonSquad> to get a new
<GoonSquad> account
<Soccrmastr> no id ont care I can redo it
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > GoonSquad
<Soccrmastr> ill try to do it again
<drakonen_> some1 knows an good easy cvs prog for ubuntu ? easy to use for an linux noob plz ^^
<krazykit> GoonSquad, the enter key is not the spacebar.  check out the man page for adduser
<chakra85> alakriti, i have a file that i need to customize, but everytime i upgrade the program it overwrites the customized file
<Soccrmastr> ok reinstalling now
<Soccrmastr> use OEM install?
<chakra85> alakriti, so i want to just point to another file instead of having to deal with the copy/paste everytime i upgrade
<eyequeue> no oem
<chakra85> alakriti, this isn't super important or anything, because it's only one file... but i'd like to know if it's possible
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Okay, here's the deal: That guide is meant for people that don't have the specific Xubuntu install CD, which allows you to use one of the ShipIt ones, but is much more complicated.  If you already have the ISO you said burned, you should be able to just ignore pretty much all of that.  I don't think you need to do OEM, but maybe check if there are other special options that point you to a low-memory mode.
<Soccrmastr> theres text mode install
<Soccrmastr> and install a server
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: You should be able to just put the CD in, tell it a few quick things after saying low-mem, let it do it's thing, and reboot after it tells you to and be set to go.
<Soccrmastr> ya that happened
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Don't bother with server.  Just normal.
<Soccrmastr> with OEM
<Soccrmastr> but then it open to command line
<eyequeue> Soccrmastr, text mode
<Soccrmastr> so text install
<Soccrmastr> k
<alakriti> i still think im confused. so you have a file /usr/bin/application  this is being upgraded by your distro. but you need to use a different version of this file?
<tonyyarusso> eyequeue: Is text mode install off the alternate the same as a "lom memory" install do you know?
<ikaruga> anyone else had problems with dapper freezing? I know it's a bit of a vague problem but the last thing I want to do is painstakingly reinstall everything.
<eyequeue> tonyyarusso, i know oem on the alternate causes hangs, but text mode worked :)
<Soccrmastr> still get low memory emssage but continuing
<eyequeue> tonyyarusso, i think text mode had an option for lowmem, not the default
<wrightplace> ikaruga I did have some problems of freezing when I tried KDE on ubuntu, after getting rid of ALL of it, no more problems
<tonyyarusso> eyequeue: Ah, I see.
<alakriti> chakra85: or you are using this application in a different folder with customized config files etc. and you just need the application in this directory to symbolically point to the version that gets upgraded?
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: Do you see options for that install in the text-mode?
<wrightplace> still need to get rid of startup splash screen
<ikaruga> wrightplace: thanx rightplace, but I'm using GNOME
<Soccrmastr> yes it looks exactly the same
<Soccrmastr> as OEM
<steve_Laptop> were postfix parameter setting
<Soccrmastr> still getting the CD DOES nto contain valid 'release' file
<Soccrmastr> I am even using a new CD re-burned one
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: I'd guess it is a bad burn
<chakra85> alakriti, was there a first part to that? "or are you using this app..."
<Soccrmastr> then after that I click continue, I get, "An instalaltion step has failed, he failign step is: Detect and mount CD-ROM"
<eyequeue> or a bad iso d/l
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, did you check the md5?
<ikaruga> could the nvidia legacy drivers cause hanging? It seems to work fine---3D games run fine. Could the screensaver be causing it to freeze?
<Soccrmastr> but after I try again it just does it fine
<alakriti> chakra85: <alakriti> i still think im confused. so you have a file /usr/bin/application  this is being upgraded by your distro. but you need to use a different version of this file?
<Soccrmastr> md5 um.... no
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, if downloaded the iso via http or ftp, you probably ought to check its md5sum
<bruenig> !iso > Soccrmastr
<Soccrmastr> how lol??
<heinouskyle> help me
<ikaruga> is there some kind of debug program I can run to find the cause of the hanging?
<Soccrmastr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chakra85> alakriti, so i have a file  /var/www/local/settings.php, there is an application at /var/www/site/app/settings.php
<heinouskyle> i'm not able to use the arrow keys on the keyboard to move the cursor in text
<phiber_optic> any ideas why when I download ubuntu when I do the checksum its not the same
<bruenig> heinouskyle, what program?
<heinouskyle> in all applications
<phiber_optic> its like the 7th time that I downalod
<eyequeue> phiber_optic, 6.06.1?
<alakriti> so you want /var/www/site/app/settings.php to point to /var/www/local/settings.php ?
<alakriti> chakra85: so you want /var/www/site/app/settings.php to point to /var/www/local/settings.php ?
<heinouskyle> breunig, i don't even know where to start in solving this problem
<Soccrmastr> im also not sure if I need to add "exclude port 0x800-0x8ff" says used for msot dell laptops which i am using
<justin_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Soccrmastr> but I added it anyway
<bruenig> heinouskyle, assuming your arrow keys actually work which unless you can verify that with another OS might not be true, I can't imagine why it wouldn't work unless you have some weird keyboard that x couldn't recognize or gave you a bad driver for
<heinouskyle> i was using them to play games earlier in windows
<alakriti> chakra86: ln -s /var/www/local/settings.php /var/www/site/app/settins.php , if that is what you are trying to do. then essentially they are the same file. if you operate on the symlink you are operating on the orignal file.
<heinouskyle> i have a standard keyboard too
<rgg> hi,can someone help me with a problem with open office...without telling me to go to #openoffice.org?
<rgg> or,am i even allowed to ask questions about OO here?
<heinouskyle> bruenig, i'm pretty sure it has something to do with gnome keyboard shortcuts because earlier i tried to set up the shortcuts for media
<heinouskyle> like using the pause button to pause/play my music
<foo> err, I am getting this; The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<foo> E: Broken packages
<foo> Any ideas?
<chakra85> alakriti, does it work the other way? if i operate on the original file with that change the symlink?
<rgg> i am running ubuntu,and on #openoffice.org nobody answers then... :P
<bruenig> heinouskyle, well disable the shortcuts, that is probably it, you assigned the arrow keys to perform that function and now they wont work in other functions
<heinouskyle> i did that already, bruenig, but still no good
<heinouskyle> even after a restart
<chakra85> alakriti, because if it doesn't, i can upgrade the app without worrying about the customized file right?
<heinouskyle> i don't know what else i could possible try
<bruenig> you clicked on every shortcut and hit backspace?
<flasher> in abiword, how do i do that horizontal line that goes from end to end? Am needing it for a resume
<heinouskyle> most of the shortcuts i cleared
<alakriti> chakra85: is you open the symlink in a browser it is actually opening the orignal. so if you make changes to it, its modifying the orignal
<bruenig> do all of them,
<bruenig> unless you are need them and are absolutely certain they don't conflict
<heinouskyle> i just cleared everything
<chakra85> alakriti, oh, ok... so there's no way to *override* the original with a symlink
<bruenig> try
<heinouskyle> still isn't working
<robertj> flasher: I don't know anything about Abi Word but you might search the help file for "Horizontal Rule"
<heinouskyle> do i have to restart gnome or X?
<bruenig> heinouskyle, you could try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and accept all of the defaults, that is all I got left
<flasher> sorry, i accidentaly shut down this ubuntu chat room window. if you had sain something about abiword and making lines, pls say so again
<flasher> robertj: thanks
<bruenig> is abiword better
<bruenig> than openoffice
<alakriti> chakra85: so what you are trying to do is replace all the files in the install directory except that one?
<heinouskyle> thanks, bruenig, i'm sure i'll get it sorted eventually
<robertj> bruenig: is a train better than a car?
<eyequeue> flasher, in html, it is <hr> you might try that?
<chakra85> alakriti, yeah
<flasher> bruenig: i don't know, but it's what comes wih xubuntu
<unix> lo all
<ardchoille> chakra85: The only thing a symlink does is point to the original file, then the synlinks' job is done.
<tonyyarusso> Soccrmastr: How's the md5 check coming?
<bruenig> no
<unix> why no ops around ?
<Soccrmastr> havent donme it yet heh sorry
<eyequeue> unix, freenode
<Soccrmastr> was tryign tor einstall first
<robertj> unix: they were all ircing as root and got banned
<bruenig> a train is set to a track
<bruenig> cars can go anywhere
<ardchoille> unix: They're incognito ;)
<eyequeue> unix, no need to oper until something comes up
<flasher> eyequeue: when i type that, i just see the code! 8-)
<flasher> eyequeue: what am i doing wrong?
<foo> err, I am getting this; The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable .. broken packages. I am on ubuntu, any ideas?
<chakra85> alakriti, i see. well thanks for teaching me all about symlinks.. haha. i guess my attempt at being lazy failed
<chakra85> alakriti, thanks for trying though
<eyequeue> flasher, abiword might not interpret html unless in a special mode?
<FunnyLookinHat> foo, you probably just need to update your /etc/apt/sources.list file...
<eyequeue> flasher, abiword might not interpret html at all, i don't know
<foo> FunnyLookinHat: with what?
<FunnyLookinHat> foo, Could you paste what that file currently has for me in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntu__> can u get to hard disk from liveCD bootup?
<FunnyLookinHat> foo, to see it's contents, simply type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal window
<bruenig> it looks like the error might indicate that installing libggi2 is necessary depedency but that it would conflict with something else you already have or that it is not in any of your sources
<alakriti> chakra85: you could always symlink all the files in the directory to the application directory *except* for the settings.php so that when you overwrite them it works
<heinouskyle> i've just gixed my problem
<flasher> eyequeue: http://www.abisource.com/help/en-US/howto/howtoweb.html
<heinouskyle> i had to restart Gnome or the X server, dont' know which
<technel> When I run the command: "tar -czvf 08-15-2006.tar.gz /home/michael/sapp", it creates the tar/gz file, except it adds in the /home/michael/sapp directories. I want the "sapp" directory to be the first directory after you extract the archive...what am I doing wrong?
<dribble> anybody know of a gstreamer10 applet that does cross codec conversions?
<chakra85> alakriti, interesting... so install the app in a different place and symlink everythign except settings.php
<ych> help, how do i shutdown my computer? it doesnt have an xserver, and when i do halt it says i must be superuser
<chakra85> alakriti, i'll try that. thanks
<flasher> and there is a web layout
<alakriti> chakra85: yeah
<ych> sudo doesnt help
<ardchoille> technel: cd /home/michael and then do the tar command
<bruenig> ych, do sudo shutdown -h now
<technel> ardchoille, Yeah, but then I have to do "-f /my/long/directory/for/backups/08-15-2006.tar.gz sapp" :(
<ych> thanks
<ych> and im off to bed ;)
<ardchoille> technel: cd /home/michael && tar czvf 08-15-2006.tar.gz sapp
<eyequeue> !away
<sycron> Ok, so I just took the leap of faith.
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ardchoille> technel: sorry, do this:  cd /home/michael && tar czvf /some/path/08-15-2006.tar.gz sapp
<sycron> Windows is gone forever, no dual-boot or anything.
<FunnyLookinHat> sycron, YES!
<ardchoille> sycron: YAY! :)
* FunnyLookinHat cheers for sycron !!
<technel> ardchoille, Yeah, ok ... thanks
<sycron> Thanks
<sycron> Alright, first newbie question. How do I add mp3 support?
<ardchoille> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !mp3 > sycron
<angel12> where does apt-get download files?
<eyequeue> angel12, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ardchoille> angel12: downloads them from the online repos to /etc/apt/archives/
<ardchoille> oops
<sycron> Many thanks
<angel12> awesome thanks guys
<ardchoille> angel12: downloads them from the online repos to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<phiber_optic> does anybody know why when I download somthing the md5 is not the same?
<casltewindxx> Hello everyone, I am looking to customize my shell
<ardchoille> !away > eno
<casltewindxx> I just loaded ubuntu
<phiber_optic> and Ive tried to download more than 5 times from different mirrios
<ardchoille> phiber_optic: What are you using to download?
<phiber_optic> right now im in windows
<phiber_optic> so im using the webbroser
<ardchoille> heh, figures
<casltewindxx> do I need to surce bash.bashrc from .profile or profile
<casltewindxx> I have just cat bash.bashrc and its in a if statement already...
<TheGame> sup
<bruenig> castlewindxx, not much into customizing shell, but I remember editing ~/.bashrc for a few aliases if that is what you mean
<phiber_optic> archoille any hints??
<ardchoille> No, sorry, I haven't touched Windows since 1999
<bruenig> havent touched at all?
<bruenig> that seems unlikely
<bruenig> no school or work or anything
<eyequeue> bruenig, why?  i never did
<ardchoille> bruenig: I haven't touched Windows since 1999.. I can do everything I need to do in Ubuntu, no need for Windows
<meuserj> yeah, I've barely touched windows since like 98
<flasher> too bad abiword can't save files as pdf. 8- (
<bruenig> I touched it today at school, seems like if you ever use any other computer, you are likely to have to use windows, I only use it when I have to, when it is on somebody else's computer
<TheGame> have u guys seen the orange ubuntu wallpaper thats a copy of the mac wallpaper
<phiber_optic> any other ideas why when I download its corrupted?
<ardchoille> bruenig: That's what LiveCD's are for ;)
<eyequeue> bruenig, you may need to burn yourself a livecd to carry ;)
<bruenig> phiber_optic, used bittorrent
<flasher> is there an online service that can transform an abiword file OR a doc file into PDF?
<JDStone> I'm having problems with xserver
<eyequeue> ardchoille, heh
<unkn0wn2u> my sound card doesn't work after i upgraded to 6.06 i modpobed snd_vi82xx and dmesg doesnt show too much
<JDStone> I'm getting errors when trying to start X
<flasher> eyequeue: i can save abiword file as html. so maybe i'l add <hr> into the html formatted file. thanks for the tip
<bruenig> ardchoille, not sure the librarian would like to see my booting a disk on the school's computer as incompetent as she is, she is still likely to pick up on that
<xceptiona1> I just installed ubuntu on a windows xp home computer, after the install it had me remove the cd and reboot...but it just boots back to windows home, it doesnt go to GRUB?
<eyequeue> flasher, yeah, view it with lynx or something to confirm i have it right of course
<bruenig> ubuntu's live cd is a bit slow, I could use one of the faster one's I suppose and carry it with me, like dreamlinux or the like
<ardchoille> bruenig: If I can't use Linux (be it a LiveCD or an installed Ubuntu system) I won't use the computer.
<eyequeue> bruenig, for me, i think i'd just need ssh on one, then ssh to home, not sure if that's an option for you or not
<bruenig> JDStone, what is the error
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for someone who's used a digital projector.  Re: tty vs. X output.
<JDStone> bruenig: could not open default font 'fixed'
<bruenig> not an option for me unfortunately as we can't put disks in the computers, I think they fear viruses
<xceptiona1> any ideas how to get GRUB to override XP Home?
<eyequeue> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> bruenig: Well, they're not very intelligent then.. maybe you should enlighten them about Ubuntu :)
<bruenig> Using Internet Explorer was great though, no tabs or anything
<bruenig> didn't have to deal with the headache of multiple tabs and complexities they bring
<azureal> bruenig, sarcasm
<azureal> your sarcasm is drowning me ;)
<ardchoille> lol
<MrParanoia> well, i just installed utbuntu 6.06 but it didn't allow me to set a root password - so, i can't do any root operations
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > MrParanoia
<ardchoille> !rootsudo > MrParanoia
<xceptiona1> anyone know how to fix windows overriding grub?
<eyequeue> MrParanoia, we don't want root in ubuntu
<bruenig> ardchoille, yeah I kind of think it unlikely for them to change as there are probably 400+ computers in the school and they all run windows attendance software and even if I told them about linux, they would probably say "so this runs in windows or what?"
<eyequeue> !grub > xceptiona1
<MrParanoia> how do i set the time then?
<JDStone> bruenig: the error is "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<eyequeue> MrParanoia, read the page the bot sent you
<McNutella> hello, if some ass gets comfy on my wifi network, is there anything i can do to mess their system up a little for fun ?
<bruenig> JDStone, no idea
<azureal> MrParanoia, there's a way to set up root if you want ;)
<MrParanoia> only rot, sudo or su will do that
<ardchoille> MrParanoia: Please read the links ubotu sent you
<bruenig> I know fonts is at System>Preferences>fonts
<MrParanoia> rot == root
<JDStone> ok, thanks bruenig
<azureal> *cough* sudo su *cough cough*
<bruenig> maybe mess around in there
<ardchoille> azureal: Please don't tell people how to enable the root account. It's not supported config and can cause problems later
<MrParanoia> ardchoille> i didn't get it
<eyequeue> azureal, that is deprecated in this channel, please don't advise that
<ardchoille> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<azureal> it is?!
<eyequeue> azureal, very
<azureal> what kind of debian system is this =)
<eyequeue> azureal, ubuntu
* azureal sighs
<eyequeue> azureal, different design criteria, i guess you'd say
<azureal> that was actually one of my few caveats
<JDStone> what's ubuntu's X11 font package?
<azureal> the whole sudo emphasis was not...pleasing to me
<useruser> my only monitor is broken, and I want to erase my hard disk over ssh. how can i do that?
<eyequeue> azureal, i think the "no open ports" was another
<bruenig> azureal, you can always do sudo su
<azureal> bruenig, i can also 'su'
<bruenig> indeed, those 5 characters are tough on the hands
<azureal> i might actually disable sudo su..
<useruser> or better yet, is it possible to do a headless installation over ssh?
<MrParanoia> ardchoille> thanks - this is certainly different from mandriva
<kyefun> anyone had experience with bluetooth file browsing on linux?
<unkn0wn2u> whats the difference between doing sudo su and su ,, root is root
<ardchoille> MrParanoia: Indeed.. it's much better ;)
<azureal> sudo su goes into a log somewhere
<MrParanoia> now, i need to get my wireless card setup
<eyequeue> see where this discussion leads? :(
<bruenig> precious disk space
<azureal> su --> root password      sudo su --> your passwd
<chatterman> hello i need help, ubuntu root password ?
<ardchoille> unkn0wn2u: You shouldn't be able to su  because the root account is disabled
<eyequeue> chatterman, NO NO NO
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > chatterman
<chatterman> why not ?
<unkn0wn2u> ardchoille, no i enabled mine
<ardchoille> chatterman: use sudo
<azureal> ardchoille, what do you mean, disabled
<eyequeue> chatterman, read the link
<ardchoille> !rootsudo
<selfharm> can someone help me share a printer installed on ubuntu server on my windows network? i have printer installed on dapper, all is well. just need to share
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> chatterman, precede all commands that you need root for with 'sudo' then enter your user password
<ardchoille> Read the rootsudo link folks, it explains it there
<chatterman> thats it ?
<eyequeue> chatterman, read the link, yes
<MrParanoia> but, i don't like using a users password for doing admin functions
<bruenig> is shuttleworth seriously asking for donations on the forums?
<Celeste> I have an offtopic question - but I am ubuntu user *g*
<chatterman> brb
<azureal> ooh..new xine output... [mpeg4 @ 0xb653fc44] header damaged
<ardchoille> MrParanoia: Sorry, that's the way Ubuntu handles admin tasks
<eyequeue> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unkn0wn2u> why is this room so psycho about sudo vs su who cares unless your a admin on an important server , I could run as root all the time on my desktop comp cause i dont care
<Celeste> thank you eyequeue
<azureal> MrParanoia, you'd have to look into configuring the sudoers file
<eigenlambda> unkn0wn2u: maybe you could
<stiv2k> how do i get lm-sensors working properly?  This guide i found on the forums doesn't work.
<azureal> to set all your sudo needs
<eigenlambda> but some people don't back up regularly
<eyequeue> unkn0wn2u, you don't care means WE are attacked from your rooted box
<TheGame> i dont back up regularly
<TheGame> and i paid for it last night
<ardchoille> eyequeue: Thank you :)
<JDStone> how would I get Xserver working on ubuntu-server?
<unkn0wn2u> eyequeue, thats what i'm worried about
<eigenlambda> unkn0wn2u: if you really want su, just alias sudo -i to su or something
<JDStone> what package(s) do I install?
<useruser> will rm -rf / actually succeed in wiping my disk?
<eyequeue> unkn0wn2u, you don't care means you are the cause of countless net troubles and should take yourself offline asap
<ardchoille> useruser: Not every bit of it
<useruser> ardchoille: is there a way to do that?
<phiber_optic> what is the difference between ubuntu and slack?
<stiv2k> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ardchoille> useruser: What exactly are you trying to do?
<useruser> ardchoille: wipe my disk
<sproingie> phiber_optic: organization of files, the apt packaging system, the programs that come with it
<Lane> I have two questions, is there a security channel for ubuntu that is populated, and is there a server channel for debian/ubuntu?
<unkn0wn2u> eyequeue, your nuts my sudo account can be compromised too
<useruser> ardchoille: i'm giving away my computer, don't want to leave anything around just in case
<ardchoille> useruser: To what end? To have an empty disk?
<eyequeue> unkn0wn2u, your apathy does not justify spewing bad security practices in here
<ardchoille> useruser: Oh, ok, I understand now
<phiber_optic> sproingie in what sense
<phiber_optic> which is better?
<phargle> useruser: soak it in peanut butter to get rid of everything
<sproingie> phiber_optic: call me biased, being in #ubuntu, but i'll say ubuntu is better
<azureal> useruser: just look into formatting
<useruser> phargle: nono, it's meant to be usable :)
<DShepherd> sproingie: your bias :-D
<phargle> oh right, sorry :P
<useruser> azureal: the snag is that my monitor is on the blink, so i have to be able to do it over ssh from my laptop
<phiber_optic> sproingie i just want to hear why is better
<nocti>  is there a way to copy files but automatically ignore those files that can't be read without doing a stat on them? thanks
<phiber_optic> all i read in the web is slack is for the expert user rather than ubuntu for the noob
<eigenlambda> which is better: windows 95 or ubuntu 6.06?
<azureal> ubuntu
<eyequeue> useruser, man dd if you want to get rid of file contents as well, not just the filenames
<eigenlambda> phiber_optic: ubuntu is good for xpertz too
<unkn0wn2u> eyequeue, glad to hear your spreading goodness everywhere by yelling dont use su , change the world one user at a time huh? , kinda like jesus
<useruser> eyequeue: like dd /dev/zero + find?
<bruenig> windows 3.1 is pretty much the same as ubuntu 6.06 as best as I can remember
<azureal> eigenlambda, if you really want a challenge, try gentoo
<dillbertdabomb> hard drive not mounting help!
<eigenlambda> lol
<sproingie> phiber_optic: slackware has nothing like apt (which ubuntu gets from debian)
<ardchoille> phiber_optic: The only person who can answer that question is you. I use Ubuntu because I have never had to compile anything, the repos are huge, it's stable enough for me, apt-get is fast compared to others.
<eyequeue> unkn0wn2u, troll elsewhere
<eigenlambda> i got n00bed by gentoo
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<azureal> eigenlambda, first, you get to wait 9hrs while gentoo installs ;)
<eigenlambda> ya
<phiber_optic> in terems of learning linux
<eigenlambda> i needed my computer up now, not in 9hrs
<useruser> eyequeue: hm, man dd isn't too enlightening
<phiber_optic> where will i learn more??
<eigenlambda> phiber_optic: u will learn more in ubuntu
<useruser> phiber_optic: the rute book is good
<eigenlambda> because you will learn at your own pase
<azureal> phiber_optic, just practice.... any distro
<eigenlambda> rather than giving up
<dillbertdabomb> hard drive not mounting: help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sproingie> phiber_optic: any distribution that says "you will learn linux by using it", run.  it means it's broken, and you'll learn about fixing it
<rockzman> can someone tell me how can i mount my partition to write on windows partitions
<dillbertdabomb> hard drive not mounting: help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kyeyekkarn> What's the best wa to set up a local network between an XP and a Ubuntu box?
<sproingie> phiber_optic: the only distribution about the deep organizational voodoo of a linux distribution is Linux From Scratch
<phiber_optic> the thing before i was using ubuntu but I sensed that I dint learn much
<useruser> sproingie: the word run is highly ambiguous in that first sentence :P
<phiber_optic> :(
<ardchoille> rockzman: Are the Windows partitions NTFS?
<phiber_optic> although i really liked it
<rockzman> ardchoille: yea sure
<eyequeue> useruser, you worried about criminal investigations?  or just a general wipe of the drive?
<eigenlambda> giving n00bs choices is a recipe for disaster.  Rather, you should give them good defaults, make every change they make recoverable, and /then/ give them choices when you've told them what the differences are
<useruser> sproingie: run away or run it?
<sproingie> useruser: heh, good catch
<dillbertdabomb> hard drive not mounting: help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phiber_optic> so i research it on the net and everybody says slack its the way
<sproingie> useruser: depends if you're a masochist or not :)
<ardchoille> !tell dillbertdabomb about patience
<eigenlambda> useruser: your ubuntu is running
<dillbertdabomb> hard drive not mounting: help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<useruser> eyequeue: general wipe would be good enough, but just deleting partitions would leave me uncomfortable
<foo> err, I am getting this; The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable .. broken packages. I am on ubuntu, any ideas?
<azureal> rockzman, just create a fat32 partition... it's hard to write to ntfs
<DShepherd> please.... guys talk your offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic.. this is an ubuntu support channel
<useruser> eyequeue: yes, i'm running ubuntu on the victim box
<ardchoille> dillbertdabomb: chill, someone will answer if they know
<coasterdude90> hey I'm having problems installing ubuntu
<dillbertdabomb> ok
<DShepherd> s/talk/take
<eyequeue> useruser, dd if=/dev/zero of=wherever :)
<bruenig> coasterdude90, what is the problem
<useruser> eyequeue: what's the wherever though?
<rockzman> azureal: i need to fix my windows partiition
<eigenlambda> hm.  not mounting?  lots of possible problems... does your computer even know its there?
<dillbertdabomb> yep
<useruser> eyequeue: i suspect it'll bomb if i use /dev/hda1, since that's mounted...
<eigenlambda> is it not mounting 'cause it failed a consistency check?
<coasterdude90> when I I'm installing it gives me this error on I/O
<coasterdude90> buffer
<eyequeue> useruser, /dev/hdb7, orwhatever
<ToHellWithGA> hep me hep me.  i would like to setup a mail exchanger (MX).  can it be any webpage on my apache server so long as it's formatted properly?
<dillbertdabomb> i guess
<dillbertdabomb> it says i cnat access it
<azureal> rockzman, i'm pretty sure that writing to ntfs is considered buggy/unstable
<sproingie> phiber_optic: slack has many fanboy types who extol it, but none of them will tell you it has anything in terms of convenience features
<dillbertdabomb> to low privledge
<useruser> eyequeue: yes, but the drive i want to wipe is /
<eyequeue> useruser, only target the partition with dd on it last
<eigenlambda> dillbertdabomb: ok
<useruser> eyequeue: i'll try it anyway :)
<rockzman> azureal: why would it be
<eigenlambda> you need to sudo then
<useruser> eyequeue: that's the only partition i want to wipe
<sproingie> phiber_optic: at any rate, you can always just grab vmware player and a slackware image and try it yourself
<phiber_optic> sproingie what do u mean
<eigenlambda> yes, regular users aren't allowed to mount volumes
<eigenlambda> only root can do that
<eyequeue> useruser, it should load it into memory, run, then barf, lol
<dillbertdabomb> ok tried it didn't work
<Megaqwerty> How do I get the Synaptic Package Manager to display Alpha or Beta Packages?
<useruser> eyequeue: excellent :)
<DShepherd> eigenlambda: or users with admin privileges
<dillbertdabomb> i dono the password
<coasterdude90> bruenig I've burned it 3 times and downloaded it 3 times as well
<useruser> eyequeue: damn, nearly nuked my laptop for a moment
<coasterdude90> and still it has problems
<sproingie> phiber_optic: we're really not into comparing distributions against each other here.  you pretty much have to try them out
<eyequeue> useruser, lol, careful :)
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<useruser> eyequeue: no go, it says permission denied even with sudo
<azureal> rockzman, look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<phiber_optic> springie im not comparing
<azureal> rockzman, "*At this time, NTFS may only be mounted read-only by the kernel. This means information may be read, but no information may be written."
<foo> err, I am getting this; The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable .. broken packages. I am on ubuntu, any ideas?
<phiber_optic> i just want to know any differneces
<useruser> eyequeue: oh wait, i used cat
<DShepherd> !tell phiber_optic about offtopic
<phiber_optic> caus the ones i find on the net are not fulfiling my answer
<eyequeue> useruser, you may need to boot to a rescue cd (does that have openssh-server though?)
<coasterdude90> bruenig are you still there?
<DShepherd> !tell sproingie about offtopic
<ardchoille> phiber_optic: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<coasterdude90> me?
<useruser> eyequeue: well, it's chugging now
<phiber_optic> DShepherd its not offtopic
<h8tred> hello, does anyone know any good map software similiar to ms streets and trips?
<eyequeue> useruser, okay
<phiber_optic> archoille im an ubuntu user for the past 2 years
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  hey there :)
<eyequeue> phiber_optic, distro comparisons are
<eyequeue> hi GoDawgs
<DShepherd> phiber_optic: discuss distros in ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> coasterdude90, I don't know anything about that, try the alternate cd is all I can get you
<CPUFreak91> Is there any way to keep Kubuntu 6.06 from running slowly on a lappy with 256MB of ram?
<GoDawgs> Prepare yourselves folks... dumb question coming on... how does one install a tar.bz file?
<bruenig> give you*
<Megaqwerty> How do I get the Synaptic Package Manager to display Alpha or Beta Packages?
<coasterdude90> ok
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, you probably want to look inside that archive, right?
<ardchoille> GoDawgs: Is it an app? If so, what is the name of the app? Have you checked the repos to see if it's there?
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  I think so...
<sycron> What's a decent http download manager?
<DShepherd> CPUFreak91: you may have better advice in the #kubuntu channel
<bruenig> GoDawgs, do tar -zxjf /path/to/whatever.tar.gz
<GoDawgs> ardchoille:  It's FileZilla3.tar.bz2
<CPUFreak91> oops
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, the gui archive manager, or bunzip the file, then untar it
<CPUFreak91> wrong one
<CPUFreak91> sorry
<DShepherd> s/have/get/
<bruenig> GoDawgs, then cd /path/to/whateverthenewdirectoryis, try to see if there is a readme, generally is
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  what is "untarring"?  I thought tar was the unzip
<coasterdude90> hey bruenig could be any hardware problems?
<dfour> Didn't utorrent used to support linux?
<WaR^DoG> hi  how now what is the kernel version that have ubuntu iso?
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  ok
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, no, tar is Tape Archiver
<bruenig> coasterdude90, i got nothing
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, no, tar is Tape ARchiver, sorry
<coasterdude90> ok thanks
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  oh... so the bz2 is the "zipping" part
<foo> err, any ideas? unmet dependencies? Sounds like an RPM distribution. heh.
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, bzip2, yes
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  that' what you said
<chatterman> guys im trying to activate my wireless on my laptop , it doesn't look like it detects it , any ideas ? its a BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g,Broadcom Corporation ?
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  ok
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, Tape ARchiver     t  ar
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  got it
<Megaqwerty> Come on, someone must know how to make the Synaptic Package Manager show Alpha and Beta Packages.
<GoDawgs> ok... there's no readme
<bruenig> GoDawgs, now that I think about it, it might actually be tar -jxvf not zxjf, in fact I am pretty sure it is -jxvf
<lukus001> can anyone tell me how i can install glibc_2.4 please
<bruenig> well you got it untarred so that is moot I guess
<ardchoille> bruenig: Yep
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  you do realize you just spoke to me... right? :)
<bruenig> GoDawgs, what is in there?
<bruenig> anything that says configure?
<WaR^DoG> as it is the version that brings iso of ubuntu
<WaR^DoG> ?
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  a bunch of files starting with dir "bin" and "share"
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, bruenig's method will do it all in one commandline (which is more my way than the gui archive manger that i mentioned, heh)
<foo> Any developers in here?>
<GoDawgs> eyequeue:  but the only problem is I don't know how to use it
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, those are directories bin and share, and under them are the files themselves, i'm sure
<bruenig> GoDawgs, what is the name, I will download it and look at it
<ardchoille> GoDawgs: The first thing I would do is look for INSTALL, README files and read them
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, the gui thing might allow browsing
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  It's filezilla.tar.bz2
<lukus001> How can i install glibc_2.4 on ubuntu drapper anyone?
<Megaqwerty> How do I get the Synaptic Package Manager to display Alpha or Beta Packages?
<useruser> eyequeue: this is like 2001 where hal's memory banks are pulled out
<foo> err, I am getting this; The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable .. broken packages. I am on ubuntu, any ideas? This sounds like an RPM issue. I left that scene ...
<DShepherd> foo: if you want ubuntu developers you can find some at #ubuntu-devel. cant promise you'll get an answer from them. They are very busy
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, doubleclick on the tarball file you have (tar.bz2)
<foo> DShepherd: thanks
<cry0gen> any of you here use ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> useruser, daisy, daze eeeeeeeee
<chatterman> need help for wireless please ?
<GoDawgs> ardchoille:  ok... i'll give it another shot
<cry0gen> Just want to know if any of you have NetworkManager working with it?
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, what chipset are you using?
<bruenig> GoDawgs, i dont see any tar.bz files on the download page of source forge only .zip
<DShepherd> foo: no prob
<chatterman> amd
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, sorry, what laptop do you have?
<mrnull> Where can I find the mp3 plugin for totem?
<chungaroo> can someone help me install my belkin F5D7011 wifi card in ubuntu 6.06? all of the guides i've tried haven't worked out for me
<eyequeue> !mps > mrnull
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !mp3 > mrnull
<GoDawgs> Yeah, I'm still seein' nothing....
<Allen> hey browsing the internet is slow in ubuntu whats up?
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me with the Synaptic Package Manager?
<GoDawgs> Allen:  it's not for me
<zanpakuto> has anyone used xen kernel package from edgy eft? Is there a xenU/domU package, or is it ok to also use the kernel for xen on domU
<GoDawgs> Allen:  must be your isp
<chungaroo> can someone help me install my belkin F5D7011 wifi card in ubuntu 6.06? all of the guides i've tried haven't worked out for me
<chatterman> compakpressario model 200
<chatterman> 2000
<Allen> no only browsing in http content is slow in ubuntu
<JoelMax> i need help with this problem  (X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.)
<eyequeue> Allen, some people have a poorly configured router upstream from them with ipv6 problems
<GoDawgs> Allen:  that's odd... i'm not having that problem at all... OTHER problems yes... that one no
<CPUFreak91> I suppose it's futile to ask if one can swap the position of the GNOME pannels?
<eyequeue> Allen, that's why it may be you but not him
<bruenig> GoDawgs, cd into that new directory, then do cd bin, then ./filezilla
<GoDawgs> brug
<GoDawgs> oops
<bruenig> all in the terminal
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  ok... give me a sec
<chatterman> 802.11g,Broadcom Corporation
<ardchoille> CPUFreak91: No, it's easy to do. Right click the panel, choose properties and have a look in there
<eyequeue> Allen, search for "ipv6" on the forums for a fix
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: this guide should do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196509
<Allen> apt-get is fast ftp is fast but when I try to do anything in firefox it is painfulling slow
<ardchoille> Allen: Firefox?
<CPUFreak91> ardchoille: Ok. Thanks
<kyeyekkarn> Anyone here use vmware?
<eyequeue> Allen, that would be name lookup, yes
<eyequeue> Allen, search for "ipv6" on the forums for a fix
<bruenig> kyeyekkarn, did once
<Allen> thanks eyequeue
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty, when i do: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get an error
<nocti>  there is no way to burn cds on a laptop running a live rescue cd with only one drive?
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  nope... I'm getting bash: cd: /home/Kelley/Desktop/FileZilla3.tar.bz2: No such file or directory
<JoelMax> i need help with this problem  (X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.)
<GoDawgs> I suppose I should extract it first?
<bruenig> GoDawgs, the extracted file, yes
<DShepherd> nocti: not that I know of
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  ok
<nocti> fckt
<bruenig> do tar -jxvf filezilla2.tar.bz2
<bruenig> capitlize the F and Z
<bruenig> and make the 2 a 3
<eyequeue> nocti, that's an unfortunate gotcha, the inability to remove the cd, i wish i knew a workaround
<bruenig> you get the idea
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  still no... bash: cd: /home/Kelley/Desktop/FileZilla3: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> bruenig: Not sure if you know this or not, but we no longer need the "-" in "tar -zxvf"
<GoDawgs> that's what it extracted to on my desktop
<bruenig> wha!
<bruenig> my carpal tunnel has been progressed
<lukus001> can anyone tell me how to add edgy's repositories to synaptic? i cant find anything concerning the actuall link?
<bruenig> for nothing
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: I'll need more detail than "I get an error" Explain it to me over the pm
<bruenig> GoDawgs, to cd /hom/Keylley/Desktop/F, then hit tab and then enter
<GoDawgs> ok
<DShepherd> lukus001: brave one.. you can try asking in ubuntu+1
<sniff_> how to install wireless usb driver CNet model usb cnusb-611
<bruenig> do /home*
<Soccrmastr> ok guys, right after xubuntu is installed, I restart and I log in, (all command text still no graphics) I log in, then I get the command line, what command should be used to bring upn the graphics interface?
<chatterman> garrett-mobile u still with me ?
<DShepherd> lukus001: #ubuntu+1 that is
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty, check the pm.  i pasted the error in there
<bruenig> my god I am typoing everywhere
<lukus001> DShepherd brave? why
<eyequeue> bruenig, gnu dropped the -, but non-gnu tar still uses it, fwiw ... also non-gnu uses different switches for bzip2, if it handles it at all
<Sythen> How do I mount an NTFS partition? I don't know what partition it is, but I have [FAT]  [free space]  [NTFS]  [Linux]  [swap] 
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, startx
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: I didn't get it.
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  same :(
<DShepherd> lukus001: its edgy.. the name says it all..
<Soccrmastr> ok i hope it'll work didnt work at the last install
<Megaqwerty> over Irc?
<bruenig> GoDawgs, if the directory exists you can cd into it
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  I'm lookin right at it
<DShepherd> Soccrmastr: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start?
<bruenig> try cd ~/Desktop, then do ls and see what it is named
<lukus001> DShepherd its only to get the glibc_2.4 file for cinelerra
<eyequeue> lukus001, edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 btw
<GoDawgs> let me try it again
<chatterman> garrett|mobile: u still here
<Soccrmastr> wait i gotta do soemthing eh Ill try in a little bit
<DShepherd> lukus001: ok.. ask in #ubuntu+1
<deep__> Hello there
<MrParanoia> doesn't exist on my install: To start Terminal choose Applications  Accessories  Terminal .
<morphix> i used to have breezy installed on a usb hdd, but i had to edit a few things to make USB modules load at startup.. for dapper do i have to go through the editing the stuff for usb again?? or?
<bruenig> !offtopic > deep__
<sniff_> how to install wireless usb driver CNet model usb cnusb-611
<GoDawgs> stupid mistake bruenig ... I had an uppercase in my Name when it should have been lower
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  ok so I'm in now
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, Yeah, sorry. I'm not having any luck bringing anything up. I'll keep looking and hook you up if I can find anything. Bare with me, I'm kind of spread out at the momeny.
<garrett|mobile> moment*
<eyequeue> morphix, if so, adding them to /etc/modules (and reboot) should suffice
<bruenig> so cd bin, then ./filezilla
<DJJUM> hi, what is a good java ide for Ubuntu?
<MrParanoia> as a matter of fact, my applications menu shows the old mandriva applications and none of the ubuntu applications
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  kelley@kelley-laptop:/bin$ ./filezilla
<GoDawgs> bash: ./filezilla: No such file or directory
<chatterman> thanks garrett|mobile, i appeciated
<bruenig> GoDawgs, not cd /bin, cd bin
<eyequeue> morphix, oh, booting from usb?  that's different then what i was about to say, that it was automatic in dapper.  unsure, sorry
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty, can you not see my PMs?
<morphix> eyequeue: i am just asking about does dapper properly support installing to a usb hdd without the need of editing stuff to get it working?
<mrnull> i installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, how come totem still can't find the right plugin for mp3s?
<bruenig> as in the bin that is in the directory you were in
<GoDawgs> ok
<Megaqwerty> No, I can't did you "/msg nickserv identify <password>"?
<eyequeue> morphix, i'm now curious though, so if you find out, please tell me :)
<DShepherd> DJJUM: eclipse seems to be good. you need to enable the universe repos
<deep__> How can i check my xorg version?
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  oh okay.... but... it didn't install necessairly... so do i have to go through that mess everytime I wanna run it?
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: if you didn't that should make it work
<Megaqwerty> you will have to resend your error though.
<eyequeue> deep__, dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<deep__> Thanx. :)
<DJJUM> thanks i have exlipse i might check it out
<bruenig> GoDawgs, what I would do is mv the directory to /opt, then write a bash script that would start it for me and then create a launcher in the menu, all of that is probably a bit complicated
<ToHellWithGA> could somebody help me find my MX and then help me edit it?
<DShepherd> DJJUM: no prob
<Allen> alrighty I think I found it eyequeue
<Allen> I am gonna try it
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  oh gosh... what a head ache... man, I just want a good FTP client (gui)
<Woosta> Did someone break something with USB? Since an update yesterday a lot of my single clicks are registering as double clicks .. which is REALLY REALLY pissing me off
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: are you there?
<bruenig> GoDawgs, I could guide you if you want, a lot more command line stuff though
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty, i don't think you can see my PMs for some reason
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: I know, you need to type this:
<bruenig> perhaps I should message you or what not if you want to do it as there is no reason to fill this channel up
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  you're sweet... this is only alpha software... so i don't know how well it's gonna work... maybe I should wait until it's final
<Megaqwerty> "/msg nickserv identify <password>
<DarkAudit> other than size, what's the difference between Azureus2.jar as packaged and the one straight from Azureus themselves?
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  thanks though!
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty:  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<s|k> hi
<Megaqwerty> ok
<bruenig> GoDawgs, when it is final, all you would have to do is replace it and all of the other stuff would stay the same
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: what command did you type?
<s|k> can anyone tell me how I can figure out which version of amd 64 3000 I have? I can't tell from the box or the included info
<GoDawgs> bruenig:  ok, that's good to know
<bruenig> but whatever I am going to sleep then
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cry0gen> ndiswrapper is cool
<cry0gen> too bad only wpa_supplicant is working with it right now :\
<DShepherd> s|k: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DarkAudit> when I replaced the packaged jar, I got the frog icon in the system tray again
<cry0gen> i want network-manager to work with it unfortunately it wont
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: have you already done these steps successfully?
<Megaqwerty> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf sudo ndiswrapper -m sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<s|k> DShepherd: I haven't gotten that far yet :)
<s|k> still building it
<DShepherd> s|k: I am not sure if that will work though
<Megaqwerty> (except the modprobe one)
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" returns the error i pasted above. up until then it's fine
<Megaqwerty> hm...
<DShepherd> s|k: ask the manufacturers then? :-)
<s|k> DShepherd: shouldn't it be on the box or in the thing somewhere?
<s|k> :(
<sniff_> Megaqwerty: how about if *.inf have 3 files
<DShepherd> s|k:  i guess
<cafuego> chatterman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<chatterman> thanks
<Megaqwerty> sniff_: your guess is as good as mine at this point.
<compilerwriter> Help I am having trouble with skype!!!
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: give me a minute, I might have a solution for you, let me just check it out...
<cry0gen> gnome network manager x-x
<cry0gen> it works but it doesnt
<cry0gen> this is frustrating
<argument> how can i get firefox to play windows media player format videos?
<cry0gen> the password prompt pops up
<argument> i followed the instructions on the restricted formats guide and installed totem
<cry0gen> and the activity light blinks like it's communicating
<cry0gen> but it' isnt
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: I figured out a workaround!
<argument> and the totem-plugin and all that good stuff, but for example upon going to a site in windows, the video starts playing automatically but not in firefox
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: =] ] ] ] 
<sniff_> Megaqwerty: so it must be type 3 time -> ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/file.inf
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: use the synaptic package manager, to install ndiswrapper-utils that should finish that step of the setup.
<allen> hey
<cry0gen> lol
<cry0gen> oddly you guys are talking about ndiswrapper
<godtvisken> How do I check cron errormessages?
<allen> I got the internet issues resolved
<typhoid> Hello, everyone.  I have a silly question..  Where are most of the files installed by default on ubuntu (dapper) -- things like httpd
<cry0gen> it all works for me
<compilerwriter> I need to configure my sound device or something.
<cry0gen> cept, i am REQUIRED to use wpa_supplicant
<cry0gen> quite anoying.
<eyequeue> allen, great, what was the fix?
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: tell me if that does it. If not, try sniff_'s idea.
<mrnull> sometimes when i try to start applications, they never appear (no matter how many times I click them.)
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: it asks if i want to re-install it.
<allen> eyequeue, open firefox and go to about:congif then set the network.dns.ipv6 seting to true
<CrashTest> Hi all, man, this is one busy channel :)  Anybody know how to view "Comments" in a Word document in OpenOffice.org Writer?
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: say "Yes"
<eyequeue> mrnull, start them from a terminal to see the error messages
<eyequeue> allen, ahh
<mrnull> eyequeue: cool.  how do i do that?
<Megaqwerty> then continue the setup process
<eyequeue> mrnull, open a terminal, type the command and press enter
<allen> eyequeue, it was pretty simple I was afraid of some kind of terminal work again
<eyequeue> mrnull, open a terminal, type "firefox" as example
<godtvisken> How can I check crontab error messages?
<eyequeue> godtvisken, unless redirected to /dev/null, root should get them mailed (ie, your user gets them)
<k0shi> Are Prism based WiFi cards hard to install on xubuntu?
<compilerwriter> Any skype experts out there?
<eyequeue> allen, nah, not everything is painful ;)
<typhoid> where might i find the httpd executable?  It is not available in my current path ><
<godtvisken> eyequeue: mailed? ehm, i have a cronjob to play a music song, but it only starts to play then stops
<eyequeue> typhoid, which server package?
<typhoid> it's ubuntu dapper, thank you eyequeue
<argument> typhoid, what are you looking for specifically
<heel3k> how involved is it to get cisco's vpn client installed?
<argument> typhoid, you can find out where files in a package are placed by using synaptic
<typhoid> argument, I am working on getting mod_mono working with apache2
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: i'm not getting any luck
<eyequeue> typhoid, apache2?  look in /usr/sbin/apache2
<argument> typhoid, /etc/apache2 here
<typhoid> argument: thank you kindly
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: what happened exactly?
<typhoid> and thank you too eyequeue!
<eyequeue> typhoid, being a daemon, it's not run by users, hence not in /usr/bin
<typhoid> i'm trying to restart httpd but the command is not in my path
<CrashTest> compilerwriter: I know skype a bit.
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: well i installed it with synaptic and tried using the card but it's not recognized
<due> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<due> typhoid: run that as root, voila
<argument> typhoid, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<compilerwriter> crashtest perhaps you can help me fix things.
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: try finishing the steps in the guide I gave you
<eyequeue> typhoid, what due said, with sudo in front, if you want to restart :)
<argument> typhoid, http://trac.eta-beta-pi.net/wiki/HowTo/Distros-default-layout
<typhoid> wow, thank you all!
<due> :)
<allen> what is the deal with ubuntus home folder
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: i did.
<lumgwada> hi, can anyone tell me if it's possible in Ubuntu's Evolution to automatically turn an email into a 'task' based on it's subject  line... (possibly by piping it to a script...)
<allen> do I have to add my own foders and everything?
<eyequeue> allen, "ubuntu" the livecd user?
<eyequeue> allen, /home/allen (or whatever) should have been created when the user allen was created
<allen> it did
<chungaroo> Megaqwerty: when i do: ndiswrapper -l to list the drivers, it says "bcmwl5 invalid driver!"
<eyequeue> allen, /home/allen is free for you to do whatever under
<allen> eyequeue, but it didn't make a music, movies, and all of the other folders
<rredd4> is there any way to connect to Paltalk with Gaim?
<Megaqwerty> chungaroo: try sniff_'s idea. I have to leave, so ask him for help. Sorry. If you are still having trouble, I should be on again tomorrow,  ask me then. Goodnight!
<cdubya> any mysql folks here?
<eyequeue> allen, um, how could it know what you want, and what you want to call them? :)
<argument> cdubya, yes in #mysql
<cdubya> argument, no there's not. At least not any that want to help.
<eyequeue> allen, mkdir ~/music ~/movies or use the gui
<DShepherd> rredd4: i dont know what Paltalk is.. have you asked in #gaim? that might be helpful
<allen> eyequeue, I am fresh off of windows and a month or two before a mac, I am use to changing it
<allen> eyequeue I did it already
<cdubya> anyone here do much with mysql?
<eyequeue> allen, just giving you the command syntax if you needed it
<allen> eyequeue, thanks you guys are really helpfull, the room is kind of cluttered but you guys are great
<Clinton__> earlier someone mentioned I should use automatix for installing w32codecs, but I am either getting the wrong version of it or something isn't working right, it isn't in the list of programs offered for installation.  (earlier someone mentioned I should use automatix )   Could someone give me a link to the proper .deb please?
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, you still there?
<rredd4> DShepherd  Paltalk is like Yahoo,  I am in #gaim... thanks
<eyequeue> allen, 800 in here, it can be a zoo
<chatterman> yes
<cry0gen> man
<allen> LOL
<DShepherd> rredd4: ok kool
<cry0gen> network-manager-gnome sucks :\
<chatterman> yes garrett|mobile
<mrPolite> i need to reset my keyring password, think i typed it wrong any tips?
<cry0gen> network manager just try's to connect to my AP
<allen> Got any recomendations on an mp3 player anyone?
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, http://bnmr.triumf.ca/~zaher/Presario_2197CA/ might help you out.
<eyequeue> it's why we send people to other channels for offtopic etc things
<garrett|mobile> Walks you through on how to setup ndiswrapper
<chatterman> thanks alot man
<cry0gen> but, it just sits blinking the activity light
<cdubya> allen, lots of folks seem to like amarok, I use quod libet
<InnerCalm> I have a few questions about ubuntu, since just running the livecd... I am interested in installing a few things but wish to understand the change from windows to linux... can anyone please help me out with this
<cdubya> allen, or you can use beep or xmms
<garrett|mobile> chatterman, let me know if it works. I'll try to help you all I can but I'm not very experienced. I just can look for things. :P
<eyequeue> allen, i don't know if you have this yet
<eyequeue> !mp3 > allen
<eyequeue> allen, mp3 support isn't default in most ubuntu apps
<bimberi> InnerCalm: feel free to just ask away - one question at a time though :)
<jbentleyp> how does one configure the time-to-live (autodisconnect ?) value for the telnetd daemon ?
<chatterman> thanks for your patience and i will let u know if it works thanks again, i need to reboot for now ok later:)
<allen> i was using armarok when I was using mepis but it was a little cluttered I want to use something else and try out
<allen> thanks for the link eyequeue
<cdubya> allen, I use quod libet.....I like it. Beep's pretty nice too
<eyequeue> no prob
<InnerCalm> K, im new to linux / ubuntu ... i wish to learn all i can about it before making the permanent change to it... one question i have is if there is a way to partition the hd to allow two OS's ... can i have both ubuntu and windows running on this computer, without any conflicting problems?
<deep__> Is there an opposite of "grep"? Like "ls | not *.zip" ?
<allen> cdubya thanks
<allen> I will check it out
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, check this url out later too :) http://rute.2038bug.com
<cdubya> allen, np
<cdubya> InnerCalm, yep
<allen> but first I have to read this thingy on supported formats
<babo> this is weird, I have 0775 set on my file. It's gid is 'user' ... yet when I try to edit it with emacs as 'user' ... it tells me that it's read-only ?????
<lumgwada> does anyone know if it's possible to create Evolution tasks via command line (ie shell script...)
<eyequeue> deep__, man grep :)  you want the -v switch
<jbentleyp> how does one configure the time-to-live (autodisconnect ?) value for the telnetd daemon ?
<deep__> eyequeue: Thanx. :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell InnerCalm about dualboot
<InnerCalm> bimberi, thank you.
<Necrosan> On ubuntu-sparc, how do i change the sound to go out of the speakers instead of the internal speaker?
<sethk> lumgwada, it is possible.  I would strace the processes and add a task in the gui, then extract the commands from the traces.
<bimberi> InnerCalm: np :)
<eyequeue> deep__, your example, ls | grep -v ".zip"
<InnerCalm> Another question, The compatability with most programs i am used to... they wont work with linux... is there a way around this, or do i simply have to start using other programs?
<allen> do you guys use mp3's?
<godtvisken> I just set up a cronjob to play a song, but it only plays for 1 second then quits. How can I find out what is wrong?
<cdubya> InnerCalm, which programs?
<lumgwada> sethk: I guess so thanks for the ides, so theres no structured api then...
<garrett|mobile> allen, yes...
<babo> anybody got any ideas ?
<Necrosan> On ubuntu-sparc, how do i change the sound to go out of the speakers instead of the internal speaker?
<cdubya> allen, yep
<InnerCalm> Lets just say for instance, some music recording software like Acid Pro
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, typically there are free/better apps for linux ... search for "windows" on the wiki and you'll find some page listing "equivalents"
<bimberi> InnerCalm: it's better to try the alternatives first.  If there are programs you _must_ have you can try things like wine is capable of running some windows apps under linux
<InnerCalm> Ok.
<bimberi> *which is capable
<sethk> lumgwada, I'm not an expert at evolution.  I don't know of one, but I'd be willing to bet that if you can read the source, you'll find one.
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, though i don't know the ms names, it lists them and then the linux (better) app names
<Necrosan> On ubuntu-sparc, how do i change the sound to go out of the speakers instead of the internal speaker?
<allen> any ogg fans in the room?
<lumgwada> sethk: many thanks
<mrPolite> allen: yup
<babo> nobody ?
<dougsko> allen: yeah dude, oggs are /colsay sweet
<dougsko> oops
<InnerCalm> I have a lot of music on my harddrive, and when i try to access them it says that it cannot "mount" the drive or something of that nature. Is there a way to open the files on my harddrive from linux, or is it a file compatability problem?
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, which fs?
<cdubya> ubotu tell InnerCalm about ntfs
<InnerCalm> Lets see...
<allen> dougsko mrPolite do you run into compatability issues with them? and what about quality and converting MP3's to them
<sethk> InnerCalm, reading is no problem and no compatibility issues.  writing is different
<dougsko> allen: you do not want to convert mp3 to ogg, if you care about sound quality
<dougsko> allen: lossy codec -> lossy codec = very lossy
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, it seems your fs is ntfs, from what others say
<mrPolite> allen:  no issues here, if i need to i can convert them to mp3 for a portable player. XBMC plays them just fine off he network in differnt rooms in my home
<garrett|mobile> allen, I'm doing fine with my collection of around 6,000 MP3's.
<dougsko> allen: no compatibility issues though
<InnerCalm> I believe ntfs ... it says it is not mountable and non-removable.
<garrett|mobile> No problems here.
<mrPolite> allen: i don't convert mp3-ogg, not worth the fidelity loss
<InnerCalm> How can i view the music on that drive?
<dougsko> allen: i do have to change them into mp3 to play on my mp3 player though
<eyequeue> InnerCalm, you can mount ntfs read-only, see the link ubotu sent you
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, are you getting a pmount error?
<mrPolite> !tell InnerCalm about ntfs
<dougsko> allen: but if you're ripping a cd, theyre perfect, half the size of mp3, and better quality
<InnerCalm> eyequeue, thank you
<cafuego> dougsko: Don't convert from ogg to mp3. If you need mp3, rip to mp3.
<cdubya> InnerCalm, might have a looksee here too....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<InnerCalm> Yes unable to execute pmount
<sethk> dougsko, you can't convert from one format to another and gain quality
<allen> so which do you guys prefer?
<sethk> InnerCalm, use sudo or do as root
<InnerCalm> sethk, too new to understand what you mean by that =D
<dougsko> who said that? dougsko> allen: lossy codec -> lossy codec = very lossy
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, I just had a guy that was having the same error.
<InnerCalm> sethk, first day
<cafuego> allen: I prefer MP3, as all my devices can play them. Ogg is badly supported.
<Linkiboy> Hi everyone
<sethk> InnerCalm, are you doing mount at the command line?   if so, change it to sudo mount
<InnerCalm> sethk, no im using a gui to try to access my files
<garrett|mobile> sethk, my other guy was just trying to launch the drive in Nautilus from the Places menu.
<sethk> InnerCalm, oh, that's harder.  someone will know, but I never use the gui for things like that.
<garrett|mobile> sethk, just like InnerCalm is.
<Necrosan> On ubuntu-sparc, how do i change the sound to go out of the speakers instead of the internal speaker?
<Necrosan> On ubuntu-sparc, how do i change the sound to go out of the speakers instead of the internal speaker?
<Linkiboy> I have a question... I was not able to play MP3's, so I installed Lame thru Synaptic Package Manager, and I still can't play MP3's... what do i do?
<sethk> garrett|mobile, ok, then is there a way to run the gui with root privileges?
<godtvisken> I set a cron job to run a script that plays my music, but it only plays for a second or so then quits. What could be wrong?
<allen> I see...I am new to all of this free software stuff, I like the idea but so many of the formats aren't supported well...I am trying to decide if the politics are worth it.
<InnerCalm> Thank you.
<dougsko> sethk: gksudo
<pike_> Linkiboy: wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted
<cafuego> allen: I find it pays to sue what works best.
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, might try adding your drive to the pmount.allow list. I'm not much of a Linux geek, just getting my feet wet, so if anyone else in the room knows of a better option, speak now.
<allen> LOL
<garrett|mobile> Heh.
<cafuego> allen: If that is an open program/format, all the better.
<sethk> dougsko, right, or kusudo (or ksudo, whatever for kde).  thanks, dougsko
<InnerCalm> Another question, I notice that a lot of linux seems to be terminal and codes (sudo , grep) and im not sure what ANY of it means... do i need to learn this?
<dougsko> allen: yeah it depends what youre' doing
<Linkiboy> ok ill do that
<mrnull> how can i set my list of repositories to default?
<InnerCalm> thank you garret
<mrPolite> allen:  if you're willing to _not_ buy an iPod, you'll find .ogg support in many portable players
<dougsko> allen: yeah, F ipods
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, "sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow" will get you there, then just add the device you're attempting to mount.
<allen> I had an ipod...it is part of the reason why I switched
<sethk> mrnull, with an editor, but I think you didn't ask the right question.
<typhoid> can any of you tell me where to find the firefox executable in dapper?     my problem is:  I go to an .aspx page on my local computer, and it does not know what to open it with
<sethk> mrnull, what you want to know is, what is the default repository set
<compotatoj> I think iPod Linux can play oggs
<TylerE> Is there some trick to getting good 2d performance out of the nvidia driver? 3d works great, but 2d is, well laggy, for instance rapidly dragging a window back and forth I get major frameskipping and general unsmoothness
<eyequeue> typhoid, /usr/bin/firefox
<mrnull> sethk: yes
<pike_> typhoid: which firefox  it the command you wanted
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192258&page=2 is where I got that solution if you need some further reading.
<dougsko> allen: all in all, ogg is a better codec, you just dont want to go, mp3 <--> ogg
<sethk> TylerE, I sometimes see that, but it is caused by an ill behaved program.  If I shut everything down the problem goes away.
<typhoid> eyequeue  - thank you =)  and pike_, i'm pretty sure that i just need the firefox commandline word in that directory,  but thank you
<eyequeue> typhoid, right click on that file, then associate firefox with it
<sethk> TylerE, don't know if your problem is the same one, though.  Does it always happen?
<eyequeue> typhoid, then all of that type will work
<TylerE> sethk: fresh install with nothing running
<yurtle> is there an ebook reader for ubuntu?
<bimberi> InnerCalm: you usually need the command line to smooth out issues.  One you're running smoothly though you will find that you hardly ever need it
<TylerE> sethk: but, yes, it's very consistent
<allen> dougsko...I wasn't going to 20gigs is a hell of a deturent
<InnerCalm> bimberi, thank you
<sethk> TylerE, must be different from my problem.  running gnome?  or kde?
<mrPolite> anyone know how to reset or clear, or delete a keyring?
<TylerE> sethk: basically my 2d perf is blowing chunks...things like scrolling in konq are also non-optimial
<InnerCalm> You all have been a great help... ill probably be back on here tomorrow with a ton more problems ;)
<dougsko> allen: haha yeah
<InnerCalm> thank you !
<TylerE> kde
<bimberi> InnerCalm: np, have fun :)
<sycron> Question: I'm trying to add mp3 support, and following the RestrictedFormats information on help.ubuntu.com (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats), and it says to install the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package, but I don't see that particular package in the manager...
<sethk> TylerE, what box are you running with?  I want to know if mine works because it is a faster box, or your's has another nvidia specific problem.
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, get it working?
<eyequeue> !repos > sycron
<InnerCalm> No not yet, im still trying to figure out what im doing
<TylerE> sethk: AMD 3200+, Geforce 6600GT 128MB, 1GB of DDR...it ain't the box ;)
<allen> any programmers in the house?
<dougsko> allen: personally, when i dl music, its mostly in mp3, and i just leave it that way, but if im ripping a cd or want to make a .flac smaller, i go ogg
<InnerCalm> of course i am only using livecd so that might be a problem
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, ahh, gotcha. Well enjoy. See you around!
<InnerCalm> havent even "installed" it yet
<InnerCalm> thanks!
<sethk> TylerE, no, I'd say not.  if you are running 64 bit, though, that could be related.
<garrett|mobile> InnerCalm, yeah, possibly.
<TylerE> sethk: yea, am running 64bit
<TylerE> hrrm
<belatucadros> so can anyone in here give me a straight forward answer on how the Geforce 6100 and the FX 5200 compare?
<sethk> TylerE, I know it's counterintuitive, but it is possible that the driver is optimized for 32 bit in a manner that kills it for 64 bit.  wouldn't be the first time something like that happened.
<allen> I am going to have to finish reading the sites that eyequeue sent me, right now I have way to much information to try and convert
<sethk> TylerE, again, though, I'm just speculating
<sethk> allen, way too much, not way to much   :)
<Clinton__> ah... thank you for the Automatix tip ya'll :)
<sycron> eyequeue: So do I have to edit the Sources file then?
<gldtn> hello all
<dougsko> ok, im out for today
<dougsko> smell ya later
<Linkiboy> Ok, the wiki says to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, but that doesnt show up in the package manger
<sycron> lol
<eyequeue> sycron, right
<garrett|mobile> Hello gldtn.
<sycron> Alright, thanks
<eyequeue> sycron, then sudo apt-get update
<TylerE> sethk: it's possible...but 3d is very smooth so I'm guess it's a 2d issue of some sort
<gldtn> does anyone knows if I need a driver to get my Marvel Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet controller to work under ubuntu 5.04?
<sethk> TylerE, yes, I agree, but that doesn't mean that the 2d issue might not be related.
<sethk> gldtn, I've used that quite a bit.  what problem are you having?
<sethk> gldtn, I use the driver from marvell's web site; get the latest one.  You need kernel source to build it.
<gldtn> sethk; it's  just not detecting my network card
<sethk> gldtn, there is a built in driver, let me look up the name
<TylerE> sethk: hrrm, just grabbed Xgl...lemme run that and see if things improve
<sethk> gldtn, sk98
<allen> sethk I am here to learn about linux and to escape my grammer lessons
<allen> lol
<cry0gen> damn this is anoying
<cry0gen> wpa_sup works half the time
<sycron> eyequeue: How can I edit sources.list in the terminal? I can navigate to the directory, just not sure how to actually edit.
<cry0gen> and networkmanager doesnt work :\
<sethk> gldtn, that's not the full name, it is sk98xxxx.   I'll find it in a moment if you hold on.
<pike_> sycron: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<garrett|mobile> sycron, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sycron> what's the difference between nano and gedit?
<garrett|mobile> sycron, or nano. Pick your editor of choice. vi.
<eyequeue> sycron, more comfortable with gui?  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gldtn> sethk; k.. what file should I added to put that in? I haven't used linux in a while.. try to get back to it..
<eyequeue> sycron, nano is a commandline editor
<garrett|mobile> sycron, nano and vi will bring up an editor in the terminal window. gedit is an external GUI editor...which I prefer. :P
<Sythen> hey garrett|mobile
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, what's up?
<TylerE> well, under xgl 2d *is* quite a bit better
<eyequeue> root???? mptmon
<sycron> Alright, nano it is then. I'd rather learn without the GUI
<TylerE> but I can't run opengl apps
<Necrosan> How do I make /dev/audioctl be there?
<sethk> sycron, you can use vi in terminal mode
<eyequeue> mptmon, don't irc as root, don't anything as root
<Sythen> Does NTFS support dump?
<sethk> sycron, for that matter, you can use nano in terminal mode
<Clinton__> How well does XGL/Compiz work without 3d hardware acceleration?
<snoops> it doesn't Clinton__
<garrett|mobile> Clinton__, crappy, I would assume. But you know what happens when you assume... har har har. :(
<garrett|mobile> snoops, thanks. :P
<Clinton__> I'm blessed with the one chip Linux doesn't have 3d support for.. SiS 650 :(
<Sythen> I am trying to figure out /etc/fstab but the rude linux geeks in #linux on undernet told me to RTFM, and I cant figure the dump and pass parts
<selfharm> anyone use CUPS? I am having no luck sharing printers
<selfharm> with dapper
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, was that question directed towards me?
<snoops> Clinton__ heh, doubtful that xgl would support it either then.. and really, with an integrated card like that, xgl would be awfully slow
<Sythen> garrett|mobile,  nope, just saying hi
<eyequeue> Sythen, 0 and 2 unless you need them :)
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, are you Clint?
<garrett|mobile> Haha.
<sethk> Sythen, I don't know about ntfs dump, but I'd be skeptical about it even if it is available.
<foo> Hm, what package contains alsaconf? Can't seem to find it with apt-file update && apt-file search alsaconf. hmm
<Clinton__> snoops: damn.. :(  I've seen it in action - looks awesome!  I want I want I want.. but I can't have...
<WayCool> Hi guys
<snoops> Clinton__ ya know, for $40-50 you could get a 6200 nvidia card, which would run it fine :)
<garrett|mobile> Clinton__, me too. I'd love to have it. But I'm doing good to get dual-monitors working with the fglrx driver. Lmao.
<allen> why isn't VLC in the synaptic?
<sahasrara> is it possible to clone the LiveCDs?
<eyequeue> !repos > allen
<Clinton__> snoops: yup, if this wasn't a laptop
<snoops> allen it is, it's either in multiverse or universe
<garrett|mobile> allen, you can get VLC via Automatix, I believe.
<snoops> ah right Clinton__ :/
<eyequeue> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<foo> Hm, what package contains alsaconf? Can't seem to find it with apt-file update && apt-file search alsaconf. hmm
<sahasrara> instead of having to get the .iso and keep making LiveCDs off of that?
<allen> I have to add another repository?
<sycron> I can't believe how awesome this is
<Psykus> hey, can anyone help me get wireless working? i've followed the ndiswrapper tutorial, and I think my problem is "Another driver loads and binds to the device", since ubuntu already shows a wireless device before I touch ndiswrapper, but it won't work. the link on the wiki to fix that doesn't go anywhere, gives an error page
<snoops> allen it's just disabled.. if you want to go through synaptic package manager it's very easy.. you can also use a text editor to edit out comments for those repositories if you want
<Psykus> referring to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-c1d02586fd139d6e32f018b19392d255aa190a26
<allen> snoops how do I do that?
<gldtn> Would  modprobe <drivername> work to add a built in driver? or am I way off?
<briguyd> Psykus, what chipset?
<sycron> can you use the package manager in a terminal?
<snoops> allen in synaptic if you go settings>repositories.. the dialog opened will let you scroll down and tick the repositories you want..make sure multiverse and universe is enabled
<Sythen> /dev/sda3    /media/windows   ntfs    noauto       0        0
<Sythen> Does that seem right?
<Psykus> motorola something or another, I can't remember exactly. I know I got it working under ubuntu/linux at one point
<DShepherd> sycron: yeah apt-get or aptitude. both work fine
<allen> thanks
<Psykus> i'd have to check
<WayCool> I am new to Linux and am trying to install DSL on my old Pentium I system.I am new to Linux and am trying to install DSL on my old Pentium I system.  I've cleared the hard drive and want to ask if I need to
<WayCool> create Dos partitions before starting the instalation from a CD or will the Linux installer create partitions and format the drive by
<WayCool> itself?
<sycron> DShepherd: Is there any way to list the available packages then?
<evan_w00> whats a good RAR archiver for ubuntu?
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, ubuntuguide.org has the settings you need for fstab.
<Elephant> WayCool:  Most likely, the Linux installer will handle it
<DShepherd> sycron: aptitude search nameofpackage  works fine
<sahasrara> does anyone know if it's possible to clone the LiveCDs rather than burn them from the .iso? and is the .iso just closest to the original data?
<verbose>  /j ##python
<verbose> err, oops
<Sythen> garrett|mobile, I dont think it does
<Psykus> briguyd, "Chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306"
<DShepherd> sahasrara:  yeah,, you can..
<briguyd> Psykus, you and me both, man
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, from the guide: "/dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<evan_w00> can "Ark" archive .RAR files?
<DShepherd> sahasrara: just right the the cd icon on the desktop and click 'Copy Cd'
<Sythen> garrett|mobile, that isnt for fstab
<sethk> gldtn, the driver is sk98lin
<Sythen> that is mount
<briguyd> Psykus, theres a lot of issues with linux and broadcom chipsets, or so i hear
<sethk> gldtn, don't use the newer marvell 8xxx driver, it fails with 8053
<briguyd> lemme look up something
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  not sure if it can make them. :P never tried.
<garrett|mobile> Sythen, doink. Sorry. :P
<garrett|mobile> Hold.
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis oh ok, then whats a good .RAR archiver for ubuntu?
<poningru> Psykus: whats wrong?
<poningru> Psykus: you need the firmware for that
<eyequeue> !rar
<Psykus> briguyd, I know I had it working with ndiswrapper at one point, only for this version of ubuntu, a non-working wireless device shows up before I do anything with ndiswrapper, and I think that's the problem
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis i couldnt get linuxRAR to install >.<
<poningru> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DShepherd> sahasrara: i meant right-click
<poningru> grr
<sahasrara> DShepherd: i thought it was more complicated than that
<poningru> Psykus: hold on dude
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  ive used cedega and winrar :P
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  but i normally use winrar to make zips :)
<DShepherd> sahasrara: simple is as simple does :-)
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis ohh ok. ill trade cedega.
<eyequeue> evan_w00, using apt-get?
<briguyd> Psykus, exact same here
<garrett|mobile> Sythen,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<sahasrara> DShepherd: i thought that's why we have to use the .iso to make bootable cd's
<sahasrara> oh
<WayCool> elephant: I've tried and am not getting anywhere...  I get the error message: Disk Boot Failure, Insert System Disk & press Enter.
<Amaranth> Did any of you just get a PM from a spammer?
<gldtn> sethk: I was just about to ask if that was the one.. found that name while researching the ubuntu forums.. now how can I add that in? would <modprobe sk98lin> work?
<cafuego> briguyd: *shrug* Mine's been fince since x-mas last year.
<evan_w00> eyequeue i have no idea lol, im still getting used to Linux
<briguyd> Psykus, i think you have to blacklist the broadcom driver that loads automatically
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  i cant say that ive ever wanted to MAKE a .rar :) heh.
<sethk> gldtn, grub not installed properly
<evan_w00> eyequeue so im guessing im not ;)
<briguyd> cafuego, ?
<eyequeue> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<DShepherd> sahasrara: well you can make a copy of any cd that way
<poningru> Psykus: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<garrett|mobile> Coffe was not a good choice at 11:30 at night. Sigh.
<sethk> gldtn, if the module was built, yes
<cafuego> briguyd: broadcom
<eyequeue> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<cl187> hi
<Psykus> briguyd, yeah, I figured, but the link on the wiki showing how to do that is dead
<cl187> got question
<Elephant> WC, that sounds like your system isn't booting from the installation CD
<Psykus> poningru, thanks, will check it out
<poningru> Psykus: use cafuegos firmware
<briguyd> cafuego, i had trouble setting it up when i upgraded to dapper
<DShepherd> cl187: me too
<eyequeue> evan_w00, sudo apt-get install unrar
<eyequeue> evan_w00, sudo apt-get install rar
<cl187> is there a tool kinda like winblows where you can view wireless networks around?
<poningru> Psykus: dont thank me thank cafuego over there
<cheesy1> Does anyone know how to get vmware server sound working? I get failed to open sound device;/dev/dsp device or resource busy.
<briguyd> Psykus, ah, lemme try to find a new one
<WayCool> elephant: exactly, the question is why...
<flasher> i've already installed msttcorefonts  but i still can't see any fonts in flash. please advise
<garrett|mobile> cl187, I was wondering the same.
<cafuego> briguyd: You need the latest firmware, then it works pretty much OK (and without ndiswrapper)
<Elephant> one of two things, most likely
<evan_w00> eyequeue oh ok thanks
<sahasrara> DShepherd: ok, well the guy who downloaded the .iso for me acted like to clone a bootable cd you have to get an .iso from the livecd, and *then* make another bootable cd
<eyequeue> evan_w00, whichever one you want
<gldtn> sethk, well in this case it should be built by default right? or if not, how should I proceed?
<poningru> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elephant> 1.  the hard drive comes before the CD on the boot list
<briguyd> cafuego, mine works fine, Psykus's doesnt
<sahasrara> ok another question - i just ran Nero MD5
<Elephant> 2.  The CD wasn't burned as a bootable image
<poningru> jeez what is up with this crazy traffic
<DShepherd> sahasrara: now you know.. have you tried what I suggested
<sahasrara> woops - i just ran Nero MD5 Checker on my Kubuntu .iso and it says it failed... i burned it at 16x too i don't know why it failed
<garrett|mobile> poningru, No crap. I'm getting sick trying to keep up. :(
<sycron> Alright, I've got mp3 support now. Many thanks to everyone who pointed me in the right direction.
<flasher> poningru: if that ! flash was for me, i'm afraid it does'nt help my "no fonts/text in flash" problem
<eyequeue> poningru, 809 lusers
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  ark has a 'rar' option right there in the make new archive.. items..
<Elephant> sahasrara:  Shut EVERYTHING else off while you're burning
<magneticubuntu> ANYONE USING MYTHTV HERE?
<sahasrara> DShepherd: i can try that, thanks, first i need to figure out why the .iso failed the MD5 check
<DShepherd> sahasrara: i know why it failed either.. you running ubuntu of kubuntu?
<sahasrara> Elephant: ok
<poningru> flasher: hmm
* cafuego now has the next level of joy with the mrv8k wifi chip
<garrett|mobile> eyequeue, was that "lusers" on purpose? :P
<DShepherd> sahasrara: i dont know *
<poningru> flasher: what version of flash do you have?
<eyequeue> garrett|mobile, i'm old school, yes :)
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  yep.. made me a little .rar with ark. :)
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis hmm, but Ark cannot seem to open my rars
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis ahhhh
<flasher> poningru: the one from the repository. i've just installed flash 3 days ago or so
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  then pehaps ya dont have all the rar tools installed it needs
<sahasrara> DShepherd: am i running what? i burned an .iso of kubuntu from someone else's edubuntu machine
<briguyd> Psykus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188775
<garrett|mobile> eyequeue, you just made me blow coffee out of my nose a little when you did that.
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis probally :/
<sahasrara> DShepherd: so i guess the machine used K3B
<eyequeue> garrett|mobile, it's actually old-irc term
<DShepherd> sahasrara: are you running kubuntu now?
<allen> found it
<poningru> sahasrara: dude 16x is not a good speed
<WayCool> elephant: 1. is not the case - I've changed the booting order for CD to be first (but strangely, comp is still checking the floppy (a) drive for some reason.  2.  I've copied instalation image files from DSL site as recomended.  I assumed they were bootable.  If not what do I do?
<sahasrara> so now i have 4 cd's which may be no good, according to the md5 checker (livecd *and* .iso's of both kubuntu and edubuntu)
<allen> I think it is about time for a snack
<sahasrara> DShepherd: no, i'm on my home win98 machine
<poningru> 4x is the best speed for non corruption
<eyequeue> !botsnack
<Psykus> poningru, ok, installed, should it work now?
<ubotu> Yum!
<magneticubuntu> sahasrara, you using winblows to burn it or wtf?
<poningru> Psykus: no you have to restart
<flasher> poningru: any other questionss?
<DShepherd> sahasrara: ok.. well just making a copy of the cd works just fine
<Psykus> i noticed that ubuntu gave it "/dev/eth1", I figured it would be wlan0
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: you have to start somewhere :-)
<jeff_> How can I find out what video card and drivers I am using????
<poningru> Psykus: thats fine
<sahasrara> poningru: that's what i tried to tell the guy, i tried setting it to 4x, but he said "oh that'll take forever" so he suggested 16x, i think i'll just download my own .iso's on my dialup then and/or order CD's
<Psykus> ok, rebooting then
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, you knew to ubuntu?
<sethk> jeff_, video card:  lspci
<magneticubuntu> or linux in general?
<Psykus> there goes my uptime :(
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: define new?
<poningru> flasher: unfortunately ... no dude :(
<allen> lets see now do I change my nick name in IRC hmmm
<sethk> jeff_, drivers, you can hunt around in /sys, or if it is a module, see it with lsmod
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, erm
<kieran> Hi all.
<eyequeue> allen, /nick othername
<flasher> poningru: ok. thankns anyway.
<poningru> Psykus: hehe
<sahasrara> DShepherd: ok, but i think my cd's are all corrupted if i go by the MD5 check, however - the 2 bootable cd's work! so they seem fine to me
<magneticubuntu> hi kieran
<dbcef> got it already eyequeue
<poningru> flasher: flash in linux in general is crappy
<magneticubuntu> sahasrara, that is amazing
<poningru> sorry dude
<dbcef> had to remember
<DShepherd> sahasrara: kool
<flasher> poningru: yes, but on an anonther comp, i was able to get text in flash
<poningru> flasher: my only other suggestion is to look through the forums
<flasher> poningru: yes,
<sahasrara> magneticubuntu: yeah i'm *going* to use windows to burn cd's, these 4 cd's were burned on edubuntu though
<flasher> will do
<flasher> forums sure are slow now.
<flasher> anyone agree?
<magneticubuntu> Saharr: are you using cheap mediaz?
<dbcef> Linux is freaking strange
<dbcef> LOL
<garrett|mobile> flasher, I do.
<sahasrara> magneticubuntu: hm but the MD5 check doesn't list .iso's in the file selection when it asks you to point to the file to check, so i did "All Files" ... i wonder if it can check .iso's then
<sahasrara> magneticubuntu: nope, i'm using Taiyo Yuden unbranded :)
<flasher> what's wrong with the forums? are they down?
<kieran> Howcome when i install eclipse with apt-get it installs 3.1 when 3.2 is in universe?
<poningru> garrett|mobile: you are'nt mathew garrett are you?
<WayCool> elephant: still there :) ?
<eyequeue> sahasrara, an iso is just another file, md5sum works on them, it's just slow
<VileChild> It's already been established to me, Ubuntu is a great distribution etc, but I'd like to begin developing (Python as a first languae
<VileChild> Is it well suited? : o
<sahasrara> i'm just gonna have to take a week to download .iso's, or order cd's if i want to be sure and do it myself i guess
<VileChild> I'm also an active web developer ... so that's kind of important
<sahasrara> eyequeue: ok, thanks
<poningru> VileChild: yes
<DShepherd> VileChild: its more than well suited
<eyequeue> VileChild, many ubuntu devs prefer python, so yes :)
<DShepherd> VileChild: imho
<sethk> VileChild, very well suited
<VileChild> lol ok that was easy ^^
<garrett|mobile> poningru, No, but I have a brother named Matthew. Haha.
<poningru> !buildessential > VileChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snoops> are you sure 3.2 is in universe kieran?
<poningru> err
<sethk> VileChild, remember, unix was invented as a programming environment
<kieran> snoops: yes
<sycron> when running sudo apt-get update I get these two errors: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sycron> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<eyequeue> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<VileChild> I can't exactly remember, it'll be my first real distribution
<kieran> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=universe
<eyequeue> kieran, 3.1.2
<poningru> sycron: make sure you dont have synaptic or add/remove programs running
<VileChild> I've tried/installed many many distributions but i never bothered to really learn anything
<briguyd> sycron, are you running anything like automatix or synaptic running
<kieran> yeah, sorry.
<VileChild> barely anything in the command line
<kieran> Getting ahead of myself.
<briguyd> oops, redundacy
<sycron> ah, okay, now the message makes sense. Thanks.
<gary[ubuntu] > !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahasrara> thanks everyone
<snoops> kieran you can download 3.2 from eclipse's site
<poningru> sahasrara: you can order cds for free you know
<snoops> and then just unpack it, and run the binary
<poningru> !shipit > sahasrara
<sahasrara> poningru: but it takes 6 to 10 weeks, and someone told me theirs took like 3 months (but they sent him a whole load of cd's)
<sahasrara> *is impatient and wants linux now*
<poningru> true...
<poningru> :)
<s|k> is there an open source windows decompressor that does tar.gz and .rar?
<Frankenstein> linux should not be rushed, but cared for in a slow manner
<kieran> snoops: Yeah thanks, I was getting ahead of myself, Misreading the package info. I blame late nights fueled by coffee
<poningru> s|k: 7zip
<VileChild> Oh, one of the main reaons I never stuck to a Linux distribution were problems with the web browsers/ fonts..
<poningru> sahasrara: hehe check to see if you have a lug around where you live
<sahasrara> Frankenstein: lol
<s|k> poningru: works on windows?
<sethk> VileChild, firefox is excellent.  I use it in windows as well as linux
<mneptok> arr!
<poningru> s|k: yep
<poningru> VileChild: regarding the font there is a gui for font addition
<snoops> the number of web browsers for linux I find is insane
<sahasrara> poningru: i do... been reluctant to go since i had a wee conflict with one of the members years ago :)
<NewUser> is it possible to partition a usb drive so that both partitions can be see by windows ?
<VileChild> sethk: Yes I use Firefox as well, but everytime i'd create a web page it would look different on windows
<mneptok> NewUser: sure. make 2 FAT32 partitions
<sahasrara> but maybe he'll let go of old stuff for the sake of linux unity!
<sethk> VileChild, with recent firefox I haven't seen that.  I'm not a windows expert, though
<s|k> poningru: thanks!
<Elephant> I was thinking ext2fs
<DShepherd> VileChild: really? different in firefox on windows?
<poningru> s|k: yep
<Sythen> I am trying to mount a read only NTFS partition. Should I use umask, and if so, should I use umask=0002 or umask=0222
<poningru> DShepherd: that is because ubuntu uses pango for font rendering
<sethk> NewUser, it's impossible to make two partitions and have windows not see it.
<VileChild> ya
<NewUser> mneptok: is it  just cfdisk /dev/sda ? just that?
<sahasrara> there was an installfest a couple months ago i think
<snoops> I've got ie5, ie5.5, ie6, firefox, konqueror, opera, epiphany, and galeon to name a few all working perfectly on nix
<poningru> VileChild: you can just use the official packages from mozilla.com in linux as well
<Sythen> snoops, what are you running IE under?
<VileChild> When I was using Zenwalk I had Links/Lynx/Firefox and Dillo : P
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i installed cedega, but then decided i didn't want it, so uninstalled. now, i can't get the menu it installed out of my apps menu. how can i get rid of it? the menu editor won't remove it.
<snoops> Sythen under wine
<VileChild> hm i guess.. i'll have to get reading
<Dr_Willis> Sythen,   http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume     - more NTFS info thenyou can imagine!
<sahasrara> so you guys really think that if the cd is not burned at absolute lowest speed you are risking corruption?
<DShepherd> Sythen: type umask at the terminal..
<NewUser> in windows as far as I can tell I need to downgrade to 98 or buy 3rd party software
<Dr_Willis> Sythen,  in short use 0222 :P
<poningru> garrett|mobile: http://flickr.com/photos/carlosliu/92092206/ is that your brother?
<Sythen> Dr_Willis, that gave me 0022 should I use that?
<sycron> !nicotine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sythen> and what is it?
<fr500> hello
<sethk> NewUser, for a usb drive in windows?  No, not at all
<DShepherd> VileChild: well that doesnt happen here..as long as you have the fonts installed it should be fine
<poningru> sahasrara: well no... but it depends on the cd... and the burner quality, but why risk it?
<fr500> how can i enable dvd playback for totem?
<fr500> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sethk> NewUser, you can't partition it in windows that way, but once it is partitioned, windows will see it.
* poningru always burns stuff like this at 4x then runs a md5sum
<poningru> woah
<rupert> Im having trouble getting network manager to work. wpa_supplicant is apparently having trouble. Could someone look at my log file and help me get it working? http://pastebin.ca/133529
<Dr_Willis> Sythen,  Hmm.. not sure what the diff is..  i think 0222 may be safer.
<sethk> NewUser, so your third party software is linux
<Sythen> Dr_Willis, okay, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Sythen,  try one, and see what the files permissions are.. then try the other.
<hAvAAck> Hi, I'm a huge newbie and I'm having trouble with my install of ubuntu, can anyone offer some advice? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237214
<Sythen> Dr_Willis, okay
<sahasrara> poningru: true
<garrett|mobile> poningru, haha, no. But that dude looks pretty cool. I'm digging the Ubuntu shirt. My first name is Garrett. Sorry for the confusion.
<NewUser> I see, Thanks everyone,, I'm trying to set up an encrypted drive that both linux and windows can see
<Sythen> wel linux-ntfs.org says to use 0222
<poningru> garrett|mobile: its cool
<foo> Is there alsaconf on ubuntu?
<sahasrara> ok i'm really going now, thanks all!
<poningru> foo: yes iirc
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i installed cedega, but then decided i didn't want it, so uninstalled. now, i can't get the menu it installed out of my apps menu. how can i get rid of it? the menu editor won't remove it.
<DShepherd> garrett|mobile: scott?
<garrett|mobile> DShepherd, Fred?
<sycron> Uninstalling packages from terminal, how?
<DShepherd> garrett|mobile: ok.. thought you were someone i knew.
<WayCool> Guys I have an .iso image file to install DS Linux on my hard drive.  How do you burn a CD with it as a bootable image?
<garrett|mobile> DShepherd, don't feel bad, my identity has been questioned twice now in five minutes. :P
<DShepherd> garrett|mobile: that's kool
<sniff_> how to open floppy drive using by terminal
<_w^x_> how do I turn off UTF-8?
<DShepherd> WayCool: you on ubuntu?
<fr500> hmmm, totem says it doesnt have codecs for dvd playback, i followed the guides, what can i do
<fr500> ?
<WayCool> dsh: I am trying to install Damn Small Linux
<VileChild> Guys, I ordered 5 PC copies of Ubuntu on ShipIt a few weeks ago under an old email accunt which is now dead..
<DShepherd> WayCool: right-click the image and click burn or something like that..
<VileChild> is their anyway to check if they actually shipped?
<Dr_Willis> WayCool,  i use k3b normally.
<_w^x_> I just installed vdr and it says i need to vdr
<VileChild> I don't want to request 5 more if they're on the way
<_w^x_> "please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR"
<DShepherd> WayCool: got that?
<River> can someone please help me install an opera browser on dapper .. I using apt-get I get the following error
<River> When running 'sudo apt-get install opera' I get:
<River> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<River> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<River> is only available from another source
<River> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<gary[ubuntu] > !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DShepherd> River: there you go ^^^
<River> clever bot
<River> thank you .. plenty
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<WayCool> Dsh: I don't know if the .iso file I have as already suppose to be bootable and is not isntalling for some other reason or do I need to turn it into a .di file first or something
<Sythen> Thanks for the help, I got it working now :] ] 
<cheesy1> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheesy1> !dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> WayCool: what .iso do you have?
<kieran> Has anyone else found that installing cdt on eclipse 3.1 is a pain in the ass?
<poningru> WayCool: what are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> WayCool,  a .iso if its bootable - can be burnt with no hassle woith k3b. jand the burn image menu item
<junaid> Hi, ubuntu newbie here. I need some help with setting up my SD card (internal) reader on dapper. Someone have the time?
<c0rrupt`> ey does anyone know if there is PLINK for linux?
<c0rrupt`> i would use ssh but it doesnt have the -pw switch for tunnels
<WayCool> Dr. W: I have no problem burning the CD with this .iso file; the problem comes later when I am trying to boot the system from it to start the DSL install
<sanfaix> how get support for telugu fonts for firefox
<hAvAAck> hey does anyone know if there's a certain defect I should be looking for when I attempt to install/run live CD of ubuntu and get "kernel panic"?
<DShepherd> WayCool: you on gnome? if you are.. just right click the cd image and click burn ISO. that should make it bootable.
<WayCool> Dsh: I am now working from under windows...
<Dr_Willis> WayCool,  its Possible the cd image is bad.. or the dsl live cd - dont like your system/
<kieran> Just burn the image with alcohol 120 or nero...
<Dr_Willis> DSL worked for me on this box.. but DSL-N dident. :()
<sycron> Can I make (or is there already) a shortcut keyboard command to open a terminal window? Say alt+t or something?
<Dr_Willis> 'Burn at once' is a nice iso burner program for windows. Free. :P and small
<WayCool> DrW: I am using ONES to burn.
<sycron> No?
<mneptok> hAvAAck: have you MD5summed the CD image you have, and burned another copy if the sum is correct?
<VileChild> I have one more question for all of you :), it's recently come to my attention that I live beside multiple neighbourhood hot spots and was wondering how Ubuntu wil handle wireless? That's basically my only form of an internet connection in my room
<Geoffrey2> what would be a good photo program in the repos to use to cut the file size of jpgs?
<jordan> Can somebody help me with this gnomebaker Error? (The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.)
<WayCool> and I tried two diff images for DSL with same results: the system doesn't boot from the burnt cd
<LJHarb> hello
<LJHarb> i have a question.,
<cheesy1> c0rrupt`, don't think there is but could be wrong. supplying passwords from shell invocation is terrible from a security standpoint.
<c0rrupt`> i know
<c0rrupt`> but thats irrelevant
<hAvAAck> mneptok- I'm not quite sure what MD5summed is :( I burned myself a cd twice, but it was from the same iso
<junaid> VileChild: ubuntu wireless is simple. My laptop has had no problems working in many different places
<LJHarb> i just installed ubuntu server with lamp, and i can shell into it fine locally - and when the server is set to acquire an ip from the router with dhcp, and ive forwarded port 22, i can shell into the server remotely too
<mneptok> hAvAAck: are you using a Unix-like OS now?
<LJHarb> but when i set the server to use a static ip from the router, i can only shell in locally
<hAvAAck> mneptok: no, windows xp
<VileChild> junaid: So should I buy any specific type of wireless card? I'm pretty sure the wireless routers will be compatible, they work with my brothers laptop and my nintendo ds as well
<garrett|mobile> I'm off like a prom dress.
<mneptok> hAvAAck: no idea how to md5sum a file on Windows. but GIYF.
<amicrawler> did they ever fix the nvidia  in ubuntu
<garrett|mobile> Later #ubuntu.
<LJHarb> theres a free prog you can download havaack
<pike_> amicrawler: ?
<LJHarb> ami, what nvidia problem?
<amicrawler> yes
<jbroome> md5summer i think is what you're looking for
<fluvvell> amicrawler: my nvidia works perfectly
<Geoffrey2> I have some jpgs that were taken with a digital camera, and I'd like to trim them down in terms of file size before posting them for online viewing
<reuben> question -- how do i restore the partition table of a disk? i can mount it manually, but if i look at it using fdisk or parted they claim no partitions
<junaid> VileChild: I've only used a centrino laptop
<amicrawler> were in bager all you need to do is load the deb files
<amicrawler> and reset x
<WayCool> poningru: I tried installing two diff images from DSL: dsl-3.0.1.iso and dsl-3.0.1-syslinux.iso
<LJHarb> my nvidia has a problem, thats why im asking too
<pike_> amicrawler: your using a k7 kernel by chance?
<magneticubuntu> Guys I dont have Art Manager in My Prefs on Dapper? HOw to find it please?
<fluvvell> amicrawler: did you do   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<WayCool> poningru: with same results...  no booting...
<amicrawler> nope i'm a 686i
<mneptok> magneticubuntu: "Art Manager?"
<Cirvin_Fox> my USB flash drive is not detected when i plug it into the computer, the light doesnt even come on, but sometimes it will work if i have it in the computer when i boot up, any idea why this is?
<poningru> WayCool: dsl? damn small lin?
<WayCool> poningru: yes
<VileChild> damn small was my first distribution : P
<amicrawler> how do i get the new snyapticks gui?
<LJHarb> ok did anyone have any ideas for my question?
<poningru> WayCool: sorry to be rude but why are you asking here about dsl?
<Dr_Willis> amicrawler,  new?
<poningru> LJHarb: whats wrong?
<hAvAAck> awesome, thanks a lot. I DLed md5summer and I'll check the cd
<LJHarb> "i just installed ubuntu server with lamp, and i can shell into it fine locally - and when the server is set to acquire an ip from the router with dhcp, and ive forwarded port 22, i can shell into the server remotely too"
<fluvvell> LJHarb: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<amicrawler> that mepis has
<VileChild> ./join #dsl
<LJHarb> thanks fluv, ill try that for my nvidia problem... still got the ssh problem tho
<ablyss> i believe warty used some nvidia legacy cards w/ out a hitch, dapper on the other hand is more picky and legacy cards wont work with any other driver but legacy
<WayCool> poningru: I didn
<LJHarb> fluv: says command not found.
<mneptok> LJHarb: did you set your router to forward port 22 to the static IP you gave the machine?
<poningru> oh... sorry
<LJHarb> yes
<WayCool> poningru: I didn't know they had a channel :)
<pike_> LJHarb: the static ip is the same assigned through dhcp when you setup forwarding to that port right?
<reuben> **how do i restore the partition table of a disk? i can mount it manually, but if i look at it using fdisk or parted they claim no partitions (sorry for the repeat, it's busy!!)
<LJHarb> mneptok: and the router also forwards ports to other static ip'd computers and those work fine
<poningru> WayCool: they do
<WayCool> ok :)
<LJHarb> no, wrong pike - but i change the interfaces file when i change from dhcp to static
<foo> Is there alsaconf in ubuntu >?
<WayCool> thank's guys :)))
<StreetSmart> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how to remove my windows partition icon from the desktop.
<Cirvin_Fox> my USB flash drive is not detected when i plug it into the computer, the light doesnt even come on, but sometimes it will work if i have it in the computer when i boot up, any idea why this is?
<LJHarb> i use 192.168.1.97 for static, and .101 or something for dhcp
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: trying install gnome-art package
<LJHarb> but i always change the forwarding to match.
<junaid> which channel should i go to for issues with my laptop's sd-card reader?
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: trying installing the gnome-art package
<mneptok> LJHarb: and you used ifconfig to ensure that the Ubuntu machine is actually using the IP you want on the interface you expect?
<LJHarb> and i can ping to and from the machines too
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone have a Treo 700p here
<LJHarb> yes
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, thx
<LJHarb> to mnep.
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: np
<pike_> junaid: here
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, installing :P
<fluvvell> LJHarb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Psykus> anyone know why network manager would not be seeing any of my network connections?
<VileChild> By default, what development tools does Ubuntu come with any decent dev tools? AND (don't get mad!) is their a nice beginners tutorial to Ubuntu as a first distribution
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: let me know if it works
<phargle> LJHarb: what do you do with your treo?
<magneticubuntu> ANyone running MythTV here?
<felipe> hi
<magneticubuntu> Or know of an IRC channel?
<LJHarb> phar: the treo question was from jrattner
<linux_user400354> does anyone know why i am getting this error? $ sudo apt-get install mpg123         Bus errorackage lists... 7%
<Dr_Willis> VileChild,  not many dev tools installed at all BY DEFAULT.
<felipe> im looking a vide oediting tool for ubuntu, like virtualdub or sony vegas
<mneptok> LJHarb: you could always tweak /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to always ask for the same IP.
<Cirvin_Fox> my USB flash drive is not detected when i plug it into the computer, the light doesnt even come on, but sometimes it will work if i have it in the computer when i boot up, any idea why this is?
<amicrawler> were do i get new repositors?
<magneticubuntu> felipe, use KINO
<reuben> felipe - mainactor
<felipe> im looking a vide oediting tool for ubuntu, like virtualdub or sony vegas
<Dr_Willis> VileChild,  and the ubuntu homepage has oodles of guides.
<junaid> pike: thnx. i'm having trouble with my sd card reader.
<dbcef> thanks for the help to nigh I am gong to bed
<magneticubuntu> felipe, apt-get install kino
<sethk> VileChild, by default is strange.  don't confuse the default install options with by default
<felipe> ok, thanks
<felipe> ok, thanks
<mneptok> LJHarb: you can also set such stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, YAY :) Thanks man
<junaid> pike: if a cards in when booting, it gets mounted correctly...
<magneticubuntu> I was trying to guess names with apt :)
<reuben> felipe - if you need more than kino, mainactor is pretty high end. costs $$s tho
<LJHarb> mneptok: yes, in that interfaces file, i have commented entries for dhcp and static that i alternate depending on what im trying
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: :-) kool
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, for search on apt is it apt-get cache-search?
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, for search on apt is it apt-get cache-search "x"
<VileChild> hm
<sethk> VileChild, if you run expert install, you can choose your dev utilities.
<junaid> pike: but when i eject it and re-insert it, it does not show up
<mneptok> LJHarb: you can set the DHCP entry to always request the same IP address
<sethk> VileChild, or you choose the other package.  ubuntu 'comes with' absolutely all of them.
<morphix> hmm.. i installed dapper onto a usb hdd and it seems i have to edit it a bit to get usb loading up when its booting up, i tried to use a breezy cd and get into rescue mode, except it doesnt detect my usb hdd, i am currently booted into my other linux install and mounted the usb hdd and can write to it using sudo, except when i try to do "mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<kernelver> /lib/modules/<kernelver> i get a error of "is not a v
<morphix> alid kernel"
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: not its apt-cache search.. but i just use aptitude search
<dan> does anyone know what Rhythym Box won't download podcasts?
<reuben> QUESTION - last try - anybody know how to restore a partition table on a disk? it'
<LJHarb> mneptok: yes, i could do that on the router too, that just seems unnecessary
<dan> and is there a better application?
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, ah right
<DShepherd> magneticubuntu: i prefer using aptitude.. but all are the different means to the same end
<junaid> pike: i'm on dapper btw, and it used to work fine on breezy
<VileChild> I'm a little worried because I'm hoping to learn python in the process of learning Linux/Ubuntu, but the book I purchased for Python (which is really all I can follow) requires certain software
<pike_> junaid: i have always had problems with automount.  it might be as simple as opening a terminal and typing pmount /media/directory  whatever directory it mounted to at first
<sethk> VileChild, what software?
<felipe> ok, i am downloading it with synaptic.. thanks
<DShepherd> dan: i really dont know why.. it should though
<dan> yah
<VileChild> Python 2.2.3, Pygame 1.5.6 and Livewires
<Cirvin_Fox> my USB flash drive is not detected when i plug it into the computer, the light doesnt even come on, but sometimes it will work if i have it in the computer when i boot up, any idea why this is and how to fix it?
<magneticubuntu> DShepherd, The download for the art is taking forever..
<VileChild> he majority of examples don't work with 2.4.3 though
<dan> it tires then gives me failed on every attempt
<sethk> VileChild, by the say, it does have plink
<mneptok> LJHarb: well, it seems more of a problem with your router than with Ubuntu. so if you want to use Ubuntu to fix the router's issue, i think that's the easiest way.
<magneticubuntu> Cirvin_Fox, should work OOTB
<sethk> VileChild, just install the earlier python from souce
<sethk> VileChild, download and compiler it.
<pike_> junaid: what i do is ls -t /dev | head and look for an entry for like sda1 or sdb1 and then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb0 or whatever
<LJHarb> mnep: thats what id think - but my router forwards ports to my static'ed win2k server machine just fine
<magneticubuntu> Anyone Running MythTV?
<LJHarb> flux: i installed that, then enabled it... lemme restart the server and see if its fixed
<Cirvin_Fox> IT used to work back with hoary, but since i upgraded to dapper, (stepped up of course) it doesnt
<amicrawler> how to get kde?
<LJHarb> i mean fluv.
<sycron> Anyone know of a good terminal commands site? Maybe a wiki or something?
<Cirvin_Fox> i fear it may be an issue witht the device itself since my DSL box does the same thing
<DShepherd> amicrawler: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dan> has anyone tried Amarox?
<morphix> nevermind i figured it out. chrooted into the dir. then did it
<junaid> pike: thnx. when i eject the card, /dev/mmcblk0p1 disappears, and i'm not able to remount it after that
<pike_> sycron: the apropos command is useful like apropos format or whatever it searches man pages for you
<damned[office] > morning
<VileChild> sycron: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ ?
<junaid> pike: ie unless i reboot
<amicrawler> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amicrawler> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process usin
<sycron> Thanks for both of those
<DShepherd> dan: you mean Amarok.. yes I am sure some of us have tried it
<hAvAAck> mneptok- I ran MD5summer on the disk and it came back with zero errors
<junaid> pike: dmesg says " generic_make_request: Trying to access nonexistent block-device mmcblk0 (0)"
<dan> think its better to use for podcatching than Rhythymbox?
<DShepherd> amicrawler: you have synaptic running?  you need to close it or allow it to finish what it is doing..
<amicrawler> humm doing updates
<Cirvin_Fox> has anyone else had a USB flash drive not work on their machine when plugged it?
<DShepherd> amicrawler: ok.. when you done.. run the command i gave you
<pike_> junaid: this is an internal card reader then not usb right?
<junaid> pike: yes
<amicrawler> why can;t i run 2 diffrent  downloads @ the same time
<LJHarb> fluv: i still have my nvidia issue - the bottom 3 lines of the screen are cut off on the monitor, but not in ssh of course.
<LJHarb> mneptok: no idea why the ubuntu server would behave differently when set to static ip vs dhcp?
<sshack> Hi, is there anywhere I can get a list of packages available in ubuntu? I'm particularly interested in lisp and scheme packages
<junaid> pike: and its using wbsd
<sycron> hm
<DShepherd> sshack: packages.ubuntu.com
<amicrawler> windows vista bites
<jordan> Can somebody help me with this gnomebaker Error? (The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.)
<amicrawler> eats up to much resoures
<amicrawler> and ram  and video
<sshack> DShepherd: Awesome.
<DShepherd> sshack: kool
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i manually mount a USB flash drive?
<sshack> DShepherd: any way to find out what packages are available for sparc?
<cheesy1> LJHarb, subnet ?
<sshack> Seems the filter is listed to i386/ppc and amd64
<mweisert> hey there everyone... I'm new to ubuntu and I am having issues getting it recognize my Rhine III Ethernet adaptor.  Any ideas?
<DShepherd> sshack: I am not sure
<amicrawler> mount /dev/!!!!!!!!/
<sshack> Fair enough.
<LJHarb> cheesy: subnet, addr, and gateway are manually specified in etc/network/interfaces when i try static.
<sshack> DShepherd: I appreciate the help.
<DShepherd> amicrawler: calm down
<amicrawler> i am
<DShepherd> sshack: no problem
<LJHarb> cheesy: and i can ping fine, and access from local network fine - just not from outside the router. but when i switch to dhcp config, i cant connect from outside.
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i manually mount a USB flash drive?
<sycron> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sycron> err
<amicrawler> it was just showing out buddy how to mount
<DShepherd> sycron: wat do you want to know?
<amicrawler> in unix
<sycron> Oh, I was just wondering what dpkg means
<sycron> decompress package?
<briguyd> no
<cafuego> debian package (manager)
<briguyd> yep
<amicrawler> add-pkg  !!!!!!!!!!.tgz
<cafuego> dpkg is the command you use to install/remove packages.
<junaid> pike: thanks for the time. maybe i'll just keep searching some more for the answer...
<cafuego> amicrawler: pkg_add you mean?
<pike_> i dont know you might try restarting some of the init.d scripts to see if one works like /etc/init.d/mountvirtfs restart and if it works take a look at what it did ... sory
<pike_> well not that one
<sycron> when dpkg is run with a '-i' what does that do?
<amicrawler> pkg_add  !!!!!!!!!!.tgz  yep
<amicrawler> does  deb run off of ports?
<mweisert> sorry to ask again... can anyone recomment a way to get Ubuntu to recognize my Rhine III Ethernet adaptor?
<magneticmos> VIA Rhine?
<mweisert> yes
<cafuego> sycron: From the `dpkg' man page: dpkg -i | --install package_file... "Install  the  package."
<magneticmos> its pci or onboard?
<mweisert> onboard
<Necrosan> How do I make /dev/audioctl be there?
<DShepherd> sycron: it installs the package that you ran it on
<jbroome> mweisert: is it enabled in the BIOS?  Mine was autodetected fine
<mweisert> no, did I miss a step somewhere?
<amicrawler> were do i find a  good satlite app
<Necrosan> How do I make /dev/audioctl be there?
<mweisert> I popped the cd in last night, went to work, it was installed when I got home
<jbroome> Oooh, fios.  sweet!
<amicrawler> were do i find a  good satlite app
<mweisert> How do I enable it in the BIOS?
<mweisert> oh wait
<mweisert> you mean <DEL> on startup BIOS?
<jbroome> yesh
<jbroome> err, yeah
<mweisert> it should be... my windows partition gets it
<jbroome> humm, then i'm at a loss, and on my way to bed
<jnoon> can someone point me in the right direction of making a meta-package that will install a group of other packages ive built all at once?
<mweisert> k, thanks anyways
<amicrawler> lmms
<LJHarb> ok so when im on the local session on my ubuntu server, the bottom 3 lines of text are cut off (ssh works fine of course) any idea how to fix it?
<eyequeue> jnoon, debian/confrol is the key file, Depends: is the key line
<eyequeue> jnoon, debian/control
<eyequeue> jnoon, copy the rest from any source package i guess, and modify as appropriate (apt-get -b source foo, as user not sudo)
<LJHarb> if it matters, i have a geforce 2 video cards.
<LJHarb> *card
<amicrawler> grep | tail ~ sysinfo
<Brokenstein> im trying to identify some problems im having and i noticed in system monitor i have 2 gdm processes running and 6 getty... all asleep. is this normal?
<Toma-> LJHarb: what vga setting you using?
<cafuego> Brokenstein: yes
<LJHarb> toma, how do i check that?
<LJHarb> toma, i think i picked 1024x768 or something when i installed but i forget
<Toma-> LJHarb: itll be in the kernel boot line options
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, the 6 getty are vt1 through vt6
<eyequeue> Brokenstein, i don't know gdm part
<Toma-> LJHarb: check out the vga= section of menu.lst
<LJHarb> toma: and i would find that how?
<LJHarb> toma: wheres that located?
<Toma-> /boot/grub
<jnoon> eyequeue, thanks
<eyequeue> jnoon, np
<eyequeue> jnoon, you'll need to have the packages in a repo that the machine can reach though for this to work of course
<Brokenstein> so should i really have 2 gdm running?
<LJHarb> toma: i dont see anything about vga in menu.lst except something thats commented
<Toma-> LJHarb: hmm ok
<eyequeue> jnoon, dpkg-scanpackages, may be helpful
<Psykus> how do I set a manual IP in network manager?
<briguyd> change it from DHCP to static IP
<poningru> Psykus: network admin?
<Psykus> ah, network manager pulls from those settings? i figured it used it's own
<oem> how can I enable automount of my slave hdd partitions?
<timothy> does anyone know of an easy way to check system/cpu/etc temperatures in Ubuntu if hardware supports it?
<fyrestrtr> !mount > oem
<Dr_Willis> timothy,  lm-sensors
<fyrestrtr> timothy: the sensors applet, just add it to the panel
<Psykus> my wireless card seems to work now, but configuring it for an ad-hoc network is seemingly impossible :O
<cheesy1> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<cheesy1> ahh thanks
<timothy> fyrestrtr: i am only seeing system monitor not the sensors applet... where might i find it? i am looking in the "add to panel" area with no luck
<amicrawler> amicrawler is now know as ZeRo-Cool
<oem> how can I enable automount of my slave hdd partitions?
<alienseer23> having troubble obtaining source code (first crack compiling)
<alienseer23> very confused
<fyrestrtr> timothy: its called "hardware sensors monitor"
<fyrestrtr> timothy: you don't have anything like that?
<timothy> fyrestrtr: i don't think so
<amicrawler> has any body got to try out kde 4.0
<timothy> fyrestrtr: a search in the add to panel window finds nothing with anything resembling that either
<h6w> Help!  I have a system that won't run ubuntu!
<GStubbs43> Anyone know how to fix the problem with Audacious (and BMP(x), xmms) where when you click the Show Desktop Button and then click on audacious in the panel, the equalizer doesn't come up? Sorry if that was confusing ;)
<vapermonkey00> how do i get mp3 to play on here
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > vapermonkey00
<magneticmos> vapermonkey00, just double click it
<magneticmos> it will lauch player
<h6w> Even in "safe mode"! :-(
<vapermonkey00> totam wont play them
<magneticmos> the use a diff app
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: go read https://wiki.ubunut.com/RestrictedFormats
<GStubbs43> You need the mp3 codecs
<h6w> Anyone here have an 865GV chipset?
<kevinh90> hello
<fyrestrtr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Flannel> h6w: "wont run" doesn't give us too much information, what does(n't) it do?
<LJHarb> how can i get the mp3 codecs?
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<alienseer23> Can anyone help me, I have an rpm file I apparently need to recompile, and I haveno idea how to get the source code out of it
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LJHarb> k
<Hobbsee> !alien > alienseer23
<timothy> fyrestrtr: i have found a how-to for installing lm-sensors, so i will give that a try, and come back if needed
<alienseer23> the project is called bitpim, from sourceforge, but I do not understand how to get the sourcecode off of their sight
<alienseer23> hobb, that did not work for this packages
<alienseer23> I tried it already
<alienseer23> thanks, tho
<rupert> can someone help me with network manager? it seems the only thing its unable to do is DHCP to the access point, and I cant figure out how to make wpa_supplicant stop skipingi t
<h6w> FLannel: Installer goes blank after ubuntu startup logo.
<kevinh90> i have been using ubuntu for a few weeks(i have it on 3 pc's) and i thought i would drop in to your IRC channel
<Flannel> h6w: have you tried the alternate ISO? Whats your hardware like?
<rupert> *skipping it
<Flannel> kevinh90: Welcome!
<kevinh90> Flannel, thanks
<h6w> Flannel: Nope.  I will try that now and get back to you.
<kevinh90> ubuntu surprised me
<amicrawler> kevin what do you think of thelinux world
<psyphen_> hey guys quick question
<kevinh90> amicrawler, linux is great, i have been using it for about 2 years
<Psykus> ugh, this isn't working, trying to set up an ad-hoc wifi connection between my ubuntu desktop and windows laptop, not sure which side is refusing to cooperate, but it's not working
<kevinh90> amicrawler, just as soon as i used ubuntu i switched everything over
<amicrawler> oh ?
<amicrawler> i switched from suse and freebsd
<kevinh90> i switched from gentoo
<psyphen_> i'm having a problem with programs recognizing installed libraries, anybody having the same thing? opera doesn't work, airpwn doesn't work, etc. it says it can't find them ,but they're definitely installed.
<kevinh90> and debian
<amicrawler> gentoo to much updating
<fyrestrtr> psyphen_: install the -dev versions
<psyphen_> /usr/lib/opera/9.01-20060728.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kevinh90> amicrawler, i agree
<psyphen_> but the libqt-mt.so.3 file is there
<psyphen_> i did a locate, and it found it in the correct lib folder
<cafuego> psyphen_: Install the static opera
<kevinh90> only time gentoo is fast is when it is not updating, and unless your pc is super fast you are updating about 12 hours a day
<amicrawler> well just gor kde in the system
<psyphen_> i did, but its not working
<fyrestrtr> psyphen_: how did you install opera?
<kevinh90> amicrawler, i usually get a minimal X with twm before i dive into getting kde
<cafuego> psyphen_: The static opera version doesn't need libqt.
<amicrawler> kde is good
<amicrawler> i like cde
<amicrawler> and  xfce
<moj0rising> I love KDE.
<psyphen_> hmm that's weird
<kevinh90> before i got ubuntu i didnt like gnome
<psyphen_> i've g2g though
<psyphen_> i'll come back later
<psyphen_> cya
<Flannel> kevinh90: there's KDE in ubuntu too, if you'd prefer
<amicrawler> gnome if for the birds
<moj0rising> Does anyone here know where I can find some good NFS instructions?
<flasher> i'm having a hard time viewing a website that uses mostly flash. is there a way to download the tiny website onto my hard drive? I'm particulary desirious of the html pages. thanks
<kieran> I wish there was a flux ubuntu distro.
<kevinh90> Flannel, i noticed that, but with ubuntu i like gnome better
<moj0rising> Yes. I use Kubuntu.
<kieran> Easy enough to install flux, but a distro would be even better
<fyrestrtr> flasher: wget can take care of that for you.
<flasher> fyrestrtr: thanks. what command do i run to get ALL pages
<flasher> ?
<kevinh90> kind of like fedora, gnome is better than kde
<kevinh90> i tried both ubuntu and kubuntu
<Psykus> i didn't really like the way they had kubuntu laid out, seemed really unpolished, at least the UI
<amicrawler> why can;t i find gui CDE
<amicrawler> in ubuntu?
<amicrawler> brb
<moj0rising> Kubuntu 6.06 is quite polished to me.
<p4> Hello.How to adjust Ldap-authorization Samba if LDAP is on OTHER server?
<moj0rising> Improved over previous versions as well.
<flasher> hi guys, what wget command do i run to get all html pages of a website (which uses lots of flash)? thanks
<River> what is the best player / viewer to use to watch wmv files ? Totem chokes on wmv's
<kevinh90> moj0rising, i think that kubuntu/xubuntu just get a little less thought put into them
<moj0rising> I think they have fewer resources.
<moj0rising> put into them.
<Flannel> not to stifle this discussion, but.... gnome vs KDE vs [other]  talks belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, so you all know.  !offtopic doesn't mention it anymore.
<moj0rising> I think it is more than sufficient though.
* kevinh90 joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<snoops> is there a way to configure wine so when applications are opened in it, they don't have that terrible dark gray for the window system colour?
<timothy> i am trying to view system temperatures and whatnot, and Synaptic shows that lm-sensors is installed, but i cannot find anything related to it in the 'add to panel' menu, nor can i run lm-sensors (at least, i can't figure out how). can anyone help?
<kevinh90> uh theres no ops
<Madpilot> kevinh90, there are ops present in both channels. They just aren't using their ops right now
<kevinh90> Madpilot, ok
<GodMode> Is there a place I can download an Ubuntu boot CD that will load the appropriate USB drivers BEFORE attempting to boot? (I have ubuntu installed on a USB drive, and my BIOS doesn't like this)
<Madpilot> timothy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<GodMode> I am pretty illiterate when it comes to hard coding a boot CD.
<amicrawler> i do a gain   sudo apt-get install and the pkg i'm looking 4?
<amicrawler> any body home?
<timothy> ok, madpilot: one question, "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source." what does 'in the lm-sensors source' mean, exactly?
<kieran> the source directory
<Madpilot> timothy, to be honest, you can ignore that and just the the sensors setup program
<timothy> madpilot: ok, will give it a try
<Madpilot> just *run* the setup program, is what I meant to type...
<p4> Ubuntu. How to adjust Ldap-authorization Samba if LDAP is on OTHER server?
<Goblyn> how do i compile wine from source?
<LJHarb> with grapes?
<LJHarb> sorry, couldnt resist.
<Goblyn> ... lol
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, untar it and read the install.txt
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, its basically ./congure;make && make install
<Flannel> !tell Goblyn about compile
<Goblyn> ok... next question, how can i make Linux view my Windows hard drive?
<p4> Hello.How to adjust Ldap-authorization Samba if LDAP is on OTHER server?
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, use samba
<flasher> guys, how come i don't see any pics on http://litaquatics.com/courses/lifeguard_instrutor_index.htm. Do you?
<amicrawler> where is the page for the repositoryes  for unbuntu?
<amicrawler> where is the page for the repositoryes  for unbuntu?
<Goblyn> zanpakuto: i want to look at my Windows hard drive FROM Linux, not the other way around
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, oh sorry!
<amicrawler> smb
<amicrawler> i do that
<LJHarb> flasher: the images give a 404 error. sure theyre there?
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, just mount it.
<jamesstansell> flasher: logos01.gif seems to be missing
<flasher> LJHarb: really?
<LJHarb> and the background images work
<amicrawler> need  a litle help please
<flasher> jamesstansell: what can we do to see it?
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, probably mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda /mnt/windows
<LJHarb> flasher: make sure the file is actually in the directory and named appropriately, case sensitive.
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, probably mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<flasher> LJHarb: yes,  i see the blue background image (water image) but what about the flowchart, as the text says?
<LJHarb> the flowchart isnt there - and when i access the image directly, it gives a 404 error. meaning the webserver cant find the image file.
<zanpakuto> Goblyn, I am not sure if there is a gui in ubuntu for that.
<LJHarb> so shell in, and check the directory to make sure its actually there
<jamesstansell> flasher: or contact the website administrator
<moj0rising> Goblyn, here is a thread from www.ubuntuforums.org that should help:
<moj0rising> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs
<flasher> jamesstansell: ok. just did
<flasher> thanks
<moj0rising> Does anyone here know where I can get some instructions on how to set up NFS?
<amicrawler> HEY were do i find src for snapticks?
<jamesstansell> flasher: if you move your mouse around you'll see different links (bronzestar, NLS, WSI, etc.) that you can navigate to even without the pictures
<p4> How to adjust Ldap-authorization Samba if LDAP is on OTHER server?
<Flannel> amicrawler: what is snapticks?  is it in the repositories?
<Madpilot> amicrawler, do you mean Synaptic?
<amicrawler> Synaptic yes  how to add more to it
<Madpilot> amicrawler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<amicrawler> restricted were are the list for it ?
<amicrawler> etc:
<amicrawler> multiverse"
<Lilandra> hi
<amicrawler> were are the listing ?
<Madpilot> amicrawler, restricted is enabled by default, multiverse & universe are the two that aren't. Please read the URL I gave you.
<amicrawler> i did
<p4> Anybody can help me?
<Madpilot> amicrawler, after you update your repository listings, the stuff in them is visible in synaptic just like everything else
<LJHarb> You have awoken the great Turmaculus...
<LJHarb> and he has given you a The Tournament Handbook!!!
<LJHarb> lol oops
<LJHarb> wrong room.
<Lilandra> neopets?
<LJHarb> yeah
<Lilandra> lol
<Lilandra> there's neopets on irc? cool
<LJHarb> my guild has a room
<david__> does anyone know why my compiz cube won't unfold? I have an inspiron 700m and ctrl-alt-down does nothing
<Lilandra> cool
<h6w> Flannel: Actually, I think I'm asking the wrong question.  I just booted from the "Alternate" CD and it only gave me OEM or Text mode option.  The whole reason I was running the desktop one was so that I could grab the xorg.conf file it used to run the Live CD.
<h6w> My existing ubuntu system won't work with my new 865GV chipset.  It seems to freeze on boot.
<h6w> I mean it freezes soon after you log in.
<Flannel> h6w: Ah. Yeah, alternate CD is an installer only.
<h6w> I've managed to get gdm to run, but after that the colours go funny, or I just have little dots running across the top of the screen.
<sahasrara> hey you guys, i just found you can order Ubuntu from linuxcd.org for $1.59 and they get to you within 1 to 3 weeks or something :)
<h6w> It's funny, tho.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seems to detect the chip OK.  It's just that xorg crashes.
* cyphase just got back from linuxworld
<p4> Russian for noobs
<dazvid> std::#shinzu << idlers;
<p4> sorry
<p4> How to adjust Ldap-authorization Samba if LDAP is on OTHER server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<manmadha> can any one tell the video cutter for linux..?
<sahasrara> ok time to go, just thought i'd let you know that
<manmadha> can any one tell the video cutter for linux..?
<cafuego> Please con't repeat your question every minute.
<manmadha> cafuego, u know it or ....?
<Ademan> how does ubuntu find icons to associate with certain executables?
<cafuego> manmadha: No, if I did I would have said so.
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: file mappings in nautilus.
<Ademan> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> np
<lhds> in compiz xgl there is a Super-key + wheel mouse up zooms in manually what is it in a normal keyboard
<poningru> manmadha: what do you mean video cutter?
<poningru> like video editing?
<poningru> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilandra> Hi, may I ask a question?
<Flannel> lhds: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<Flannel> Lilandra: yep, ask away
<lhds> its a bot channel
<manmadha> poningru, ya to cut some part of video
<Necrosan> http://www.porkhole.net/
<Necrosan> lol
<Lilandra> how can i find out the url of wpa_supplicant stored in the depositories and...well...download it?
<kiranp1987> i am a linux newbie using kubuntu 6.06, and i can not get the ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 to work to change to a different session.  how do i fix this?
<cafuego> Lilandra: apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Lilandra> but it's already installed so it won't reinstall it
<flasher> does anybody see anything at the center of this page http://litaquatics.com/courses/?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/necrosan]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Lilandra> and if i uninstall it then i'll lose my internet so i wont be able to download it
<cafuego> Lilandra: apt-get install --reinstall wpasupplicant
* Lilandra is idiot
<Lilandra> thanks...
<Lilandra> will i lose my connection or it'll download first while it's still up?
<cafuego> Lilandra: Either way, it will probably be cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<poningru> manmadha: try kino
<poningru> kiranp1987: hmm it should
<poningru> kiranp1987: are you sure you are holding down ctrl and alt then pressing f1?
<Lilandra> no, it's not cached :)
<manmadha> poningru, thank u
<cafuego> Then do an 'apt-cache show wpasupplicant' and grab the Filename: part.
<kiranp1987> um, yeah, pretty definitive
<cafuego> Just add a repository to the front of that and wget it.
<Lilandra> ah! thanks
<poningru> kiranp1987: hmm
<poningru> go into konsole
<amicrawler> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<poningru> and type in xev
<amicrawler> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: uso sudo
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: use sudo*
<amicrawler> that is what i get when i try to get libcssdvd for xine
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: and close synaptic if its open
<kiranp1987> xev:  unable to open display ':0.0'
<amicrawler> it is not open using the cmd line
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: are you using sudo?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> sudo  all ways   sudo is my buddie
<poningru> hmm weird
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: and you still have that error?
<amicrawler> yes
<poningru> amicrawler: make sure you dont have synaptic or automatix or easyubuntu or add/remove open
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: what he said ^ :)
<amicrawler> nope nothing runnig in top
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: top might not show it
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: try "ps ax"
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> how do i install a font ?
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: hello :)
<amicrawler> nope
<NickGarvey> !font > wubrgamer
<poningru> wubrgamer: download a font
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: nothing at all?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> what ubotu said
<amicrawler> nope
<Shinzetsu> okay, I tried to install xgl, and now I screwed up either my xorg, gdm, or both, and dont know where to start
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: start in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: okay
<amicrawler> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<amicrawler> same thing for nvidia drivers
<Lilandra> I have another question, when i install wpasupplicant, shouldn't /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant be created?
<LJHarb> ami, are you sudod as su?
<Flannel> amicrawler: Do you have synaptic/some other package manager open?
<Lilandra> and /etc/default/wpasupplicant?
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: something has it open, could you pastebin "ps ax" for me?
<amicrawler> Couldn't find package nvidia
<amicrawler> paste bin .org right
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<amicrawler> ok in paste bin
<Flannel> amicrawler: you need to get the url and paste it back here ;)
<sniff_> anybody have wireless driver cnusb-611 for linux?
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: link please?
<amicrawler> t http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NickGarvey> heh I got it
<amicrawler> see not a thing
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: theres more to it then that, thats not all of ps ax
<NickGarvey> amicrawler: please use ps ax, not top
<loopout> Hey guys, I can't seem to get java run time to work on  firefox
<LJHarb> ok can myself and another user on a diff account share the same screen?
<sniff_> anybody have wireless driver cnusb-611 for linux?
<hawkaloogie> LJHarb, there is "Run as different user"
<NickGarvey> !java > loopout
<snoops> is there a way to configure wine so when applications are opened in it, they don't have that terrible dark gray for the window system colour?
<amicrawler> ok there you go
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: use "su user" to change to another user in the terminal
<Talisker[w] > Where is the session init script?
<pinky> What do I do with MDF files?  It won't mount... how do I mount it?  or change it inot an ISO?
<Talisker[w] > I have a few lines I'd like shoved down there
<hawkaloogie> NickGarvey, but this is ubuntu? sudo su user
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: like "su john" would change that session into john
<NickGarvey> hawkaloogie: I don't think it metters
<NickGarvey> matters*
<LJHarb> then after that, attach the screen?
<loopout> thanks Nick
<amicrawler> see not a thing
<LJHarb> im trying to walk other users thru some basic linux stuff.
<Talisker[w] > could anyone just drop a name for a script which is being executed every time you log into your user?
<LJHarb> .bashrc ?
<NickGarvey> kdesu -u root -c adept '-icon' 'adept' '-miniicon' 'a 7110 pts/3
<NickGarvey> ..
<hawkaloogie> Talisker[w] , what are you trying to accomplish?
<NickGarvey> that was it.
<cdew4545> is there a way to install ubuntu from booting without having to load all the live cd stuff first??  i ask because i want to install on an older machine and it doesnt respond to double clicks very well and other functionality
<NickGarvey> cdew4545: you can download an "alternate cd" which I think is what you want
<Talisker[w] > hawk, I'm trying to customize my user
<cdew4545> NickGarvey:  thanks
<Talisker[w] > .bashrc thanks
<Talisker[w] > .xinit didn't work
<hawkaloogie> Talisker[w] , System > Preferences > Sessions
<Talisker[w] > hawkaloogie, no thanks
<Talisker[w] > that would require switching back to gnome
<NickGarvey> \\\\\\\\\\
<NickGarvey> (sorry, cat)
<LJHarb> nick: how do i set the user's screen password, so i dont need to know their unix password?
<LJHarb> and how do i set my own screen password?
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: man passwd
<dibblego> how do you burn a CD from the command line?
<LJHarb> lol rtfm, gotcha
<pinky> Is there no package to mount/convert MDF/MDS image files?
<OsirisX11> Gnome Panel/Window List Question: Why is it sometimes the panel buttons on the window list on the bottom are fully exapanded, other times they are crunched next to each other, even when there is plenty of space? How can I tell it to use all the space it can so it cuts off as little text as possible?
<NickGarvey> dibblego: do you mean an iso?
<h6w> pinky: I've never even heard of them.  What application creates them?
<thoreauputic> $ apt-cache search mdf image
<thoreauputic> mdf2iso - A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images
<dibblego> NickaNicka, not necessarily; a bunch of files for example
<snoops> h6w alcohol 120%
<pinky> h6w: Alcohol 120% I believe
<snoops> and yes there is a way to do it pinky
<snoops> just a sec and let me get the link
<pinky> snoops: Yay!
<thoreauputic> pinky: see above
<thoreauputic> pinky: mdf2iso
<NickGarvey> dibblego: not sure, I know how to do isos though
<LJHarb> nick, there was nothing about a screen password in man passwd
<snoops> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files for mdf you can do mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0
<snoops> you can use mdf2iso if you want to convert it.. but why convert if you can just mount is easily
<thoreauputic> true
<rob_p> LJHarb:  Are you specifically referring to screen?  If so, there is an option for establishing password protected screen sessions using, 'acladd.'  "man screen" has tons of info... perhaps too much :-)
<LJHarb> yes
<LJHarb> lol k
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: what do you mean "screen passwaord"
<LJHarb> can it be summarized?
<NickGarvey> okie
<LJHarb> ok to rephrase, i want a way to share a screen with another user so that they can watch me perform tasks, without knowing their unix password
<rob_p> LJHarb:  I use screen on my headless server but I never bother with password protecting the detached screens simply because I'm the only one that logs into the server.
<LJHarb> hm
<pinky> snoops: That method of mounting didn't work for me.
<LJHarb> rob: how can i connect to a detached screen of a diff user tho?
<rob_p> LJHarb:  One sec...
<LJHarb> thanks
<rob_p> LJHarb:  screen -r sessionowner/[[pid.] tty[.host] ] 
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: be sure to type out the entire name, rob- is a different user
<NickGarvey> LJHarb: (I put the - so he wouldn't get a beep)
<NickGarvey> but he might have anyway
<LJHarb> nick, thanks
<LJHarb> rob_p: lemme try that
<rob_p> LJHarb:  So is suppose that, 'screen -r <username>' should re-attach to the default screen initiated by that user.
<LJHarb> hm k
<rob_p> LJHarb:  I meant, "So I suppose..." but you get the picture  :-)
<rob_p> LJHarb:  Very late... very tired!
<OsirisX11> Gnome Panel/Window List Question: Why is it sometimes the panel buttons on the window list on the bottom are fully exapanded, other times they are crunched next to each other, even when there is plenty of space? How can I tell it to use all the space it can so it cuts off as little text as possible?
<snoops> pinky what are you typing and what errror?
<rob_p> LJHarb:  If the user has more than one screen detached, then I believe it will re-attach to the first one.  If you want a specific one, you'd need to specify the tty, I think.
<pinky> snoops: # mount YDKJ4.mdf /mnt/iso/ -o loop=/dev/loop0
<pinky> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<LJHarb> rob_p: i think its working... but the other user had to explicitly give me privs to do it, turning on multiuser mode or something
<pinky> I tried -t iso9660 AND -t udf
<sniff_> anybody have wireless driver cnusb-611 for linux?
<pinky> Neither worked
<rob_p> LJHarb:  Hmm, well, like I said,  I haven't done much in the way of multi-user screen sessions, etc.
<LJHarb> thanks :-)
<pinky> The plot thickens: # mdf2iso YDKJ4.mdf
<pinky> Unknown format for YDKJ4.mdf.
<rob_p> LJHarb:  welcome
<rob_p> :-)
<snoops> hmm in ubuntu forums etc people say you can just do mount imagename.mdf /directory/name -o loop
<thoreauputic> pinky: if you covert to iso that error will go away :)
<thoreauputic> *convert
<Lilandra> bye
<pinky> thoreauputic: But didn't you see?  I tried to convert...
<snoops> is it possible that mdf is corrupt?
<thoreauputic> pinky: you used mdf2iso ? No I must have missed that
<snoops> mdf2iso apparently has big issues with large mdf files
<pinky> snoops: Yeah, probably, got it off Bit Torrent. I own the game, (so it's legal for me to dl), but the discs are too scratched.
<pinky> It's not large, and that's what scares me.  It's a 2CD game, yet the torrent only had 1 MDF file that was ~250MB
<pinky> bah
<snoops> that sounds very dodgy to me
<snoops> mdf's tend to me the full cd size +
<snoops> which game?
<thoreauputic> probably a bad file. What does " file nameof file.mdf" say?
<ymlu> mdf isn't corrupt, use winiso under wine
<thoreauputic> umm drop the space in that...
<snoops> I wonder if you could use alcohol 120% under wine
<[b] urk> isn't there some linux program that lets you mount those files?
<ymlu> convert mdf > .iso but it work well only under wine
<PhilsenAsk> Hellox
<snoops> maybe it's wanting the mds which also should have been created with the file
<PhilsenAsk> hello, i hava a problem with Knoppix
<fyrestrtr> this is the ubuntu support channel PhilsenAsk, try #knoppix
<PhilsenAsk> yes i know
<PhilsenAsk> but i need help
<PhilsenAsk> please help me
<fyrestrtr> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PhilsenAsk> thanks!
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, or ##anything
<fyrestrtr> hey ompaul :)
<ompaul> if it is not ubuntu based :)
<Shinzetsu> can I pgup in a console?
<cafuego> PhilsenAsk: We can't help you, as we don't use the same software you do.
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: shift-pageup
<ompaul> morninks fyrestrtr
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: cheers
<fyrestrtr> morninks indeed.
<cafuego> Shinzetsu: Note that will not work after you've switched terminals.
<fyrestrtr> or if you have framebuffer
<fyrestrtr> well, it won't go as far up
<[b] urk> pinky, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<PhilsenAsk> i use kubuntu but i musst work in my job with knoppix at the moment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> PhilsenAsk: right, but we can help really well with ubuntu, but none of us necessarily use knoppix, #knoppix however, is full of people knowledgable in knoppix
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gw-2s00.inf.fh-bonn-rhein-sieg.de!#knoppix]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> he's gone to that place
<rob_p> g'nite all...
<ubuntu__> are there any firewalls included in ubuntu
<nikon> Hi, has anyone come across synaptic only loading into memory and not running properly?
<geniusdot> who can tell me why ubuntu run in my lap-top so slow(hp nx6125 sempron3100+)
<nikon> coz its an amd :P lol
<ucordes> feck pentium
<ucordes> lol
<Flannel> !tell ubuntu__ about firestarter
<nikon> pfft x86 owns u
<ompaul> ubuntu__, firestarter, and you don't need it unless you start services and want to configure a firewall around them - i.e. this is not the same as a very vunerable piece of software
<nikon> so has anyone had synaptic just die on them in dapper
<nikon> loads into memory and thats it
<nikon> cleared my apt cache
<[b] urk> use aptitude instead
<nikon> ok
<nikon> but i wana use synaptic
<shay> hi
<ompaul> nikon, never had that happen, before you do anything else do this on in a terminal, sudo apt-get update then try synaptic
<ucordes> it is just because you are working with a pentium+
<[b] urk> aptitude is better, it is kinder to your package database
<nikon> yer
<nikon> i did that ompaul and now im doing the upgrade
<nikon> of patches etc
<nikon> see what happens
<nikon> is aptitude better?
<[b] urk> have you tried starting it from terminal to see if there are any error messages?
<shay> whois somegeek_
<shay> woops
<nikon> no [b] urk i will try that
<[b] urk> sudo synaptic
<nikon> yeah im not that n00b
<Flannel> gksudo
<ompaul> nikon, please do not use the word n00b it is not very inclusive there was a day when you did not know what you know now :)
<nikon> lol nps
<nikon> thanks ompaul and [b] urk
<ompaul> nikon, it is back to where you want?
<[b] urk> did it work?
<nikon> still doin updates
<nikon> will let u know
<ompaul> nikon, that is good
<rast4> ok who's a Samba guru :( I can't get it to work and I've read step-by-steps, docs, manuals, etc
<rast4> still a no go
<ompaul> !samba > rast4
<rast4> I have that link
<nikon> places > connect to server
<rast4> that's what I was referring to
<ompaul> well I got a config file to work from there for me
<ompaul> I just copied it and did not care after that
<rast4> I appreciate that though, but I can't get it to work after reading the latter link
<KenSentMe> rast4: what does not work?
<noiesmo> rast4, could it be firewall
<Ackeubu_> hey, when i boot up ubuntu it defaults on a viewer on F8, where there are no loggin window, I have to do ctrl+alt+F7 to get to the loggin window. Can I change this somehow so I get to F7 by default?
* KenSentMe is not a guru
<rast4> well I edited the inetd.conf
<rast4> it's set to port 901 for Swat
<rast4> I edited samba.conf, set (what I think is right) the options it needs
<rast4> still can't use Swat
<rast4> which i want to use because it will make this a whole lot easier
<LJHarb> how do i edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to force the server to always grab a specific ip from the router?
<rast4> I downloaded both with Synaptic
<KenSentMe> rast4: i've read that swat needs a lot of config, but first you need samba to work properly
<rast4> so it shows both are installed
<shriphani> guys i got a sound problem
<rast4> I'm unsure if it is working properly at this point
<rast4> :(
<noiesmo> rast4, do you have ports 137-139 and 445 open
<KenSentMe> rast4: can you connect to it from another computer?
<shriphani> my xmms and everything else work but skype says problem with sound device
<rast4> I have windows boxes all around me and this ubuntu laptop, I'm also installing ubuntu on another laptop as we speak
<rast4> so I have no linux box to play with in order to connect to see if it's working
<rast4> I have the firewall that is with ubuntu
<Ackeubu_> how do I run the app that allows me to change keyboard language from the keyboard?
<marshall_> hey guys
<rast4> is there a chance I need to manually open the netbios ports?
<marshall_> does anybody know a good webcam app?
<noiesmo> rast4, you could install firestarter and then set up your firewall for smb
<LJHarb> netbios isnt routable rast4
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, could someone describe me simply what ip masqerade is,  i read some articles, but i cant get the point exactly
<marshall_> id like to record a video
<rast4> that is what I have noiesmo
<LJHarb> you can open any ports you want, netbios will never go thru a router
<KenSentMe> rast4: first try to connect from the windows machines
<noiesmo> rast4 ok
<rast4> it doesn't find it in workgroup
<rast4> the ubuntu box
<kleedrac> I'm trying to get suspend2 working from the instructions http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/dapper-kernels/ but it doesn't say how to add the resume2 part to the grub menu.lst and the new kernel doesn't support my wifi card, can anyone help with this?
<rast4> and on a manual connect either
<KenSentMe> rast4: have you set the same workgroup as the windows machines
<LJHarb> can anyone help with dhcp?
<shriphani> guys can anyone help me ?
<IRCMonkeyX> !ip masq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip masq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJHarb> "how do i edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to force the server to always grab a specific ip from the router?"
<IRCMonkeyX> !ipmasq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> rast4: is samba started 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba start'
<rast4> KenSentMe: yes
<kleedrac> !suspend2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJHarb> !dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJHarb> bah.
<noiesmo> rast4, I remember reding of an issue with firewall and samba even though ports were open maybe try stop firewall temp with firestarter then try smb etc
<noiesmo> */reding/reading
<KenSentMe> rast4: check this page for more about installing swat http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<rast4> I'm restarting samba
<KenSentMe> rast4: first make sure samba works and then worry about swat
<rast4> yes that is what I need to do
<rast4> ok I got an OK on Samba start
<KenSentMe> rast4: now try one of your windows pc's
<rast4> ok here goes
<rast4> I forgot what I named this computer now
<rast4> is there a way to determine what I named it
<rast4> because it *might* be showing up in the workgroup, but no access
<rast4> that would be progress IMO
<KenSentMe> rast4: type hostname
<rast4> sweet
<rast4> ok I can see it
<rast4> from a windows machine in my workgroup
<rast4> but access denied
<KenSentMe> rast4: nice, that means samba is running and working in some way
<rast4> that's progress! woot!
<rast4> now what though :(
<noiesmo> rast4, you need a smbuser and a smbpasswd
<rast4> isn't that with smbpasswd -a <username>
<marshall_> does anybody know a good webcam app?
<noiesmo> Raskall,  smbpasswd
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: hey, i was typing that ;)
<marshall_> id like to record a video
<noiesmo> KenSentMe, too slow ;)
<rast4> hehe
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: i know
<noiesmo> hehe
<rast4> you both are mad helpful, regardless ;
<rast4> )
<rast4> so smbpasswd -a username?
<KenSentMe> marshall_: check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<marshall_> KenSentMe:  ok
<noiesmo> smbpasswd -a -U username -p
<KenSentMe> rast4: i think with windows clients it's best to have the same username and password as the windows user that is connecting
<rast4> that's what I was just typing, if i should keep them the same
<rast4> seems I'm too slow too ;)
<rast4> to*
<KenSentMe> rast4: it's too
<noiesmo> KenSentMe, rast4 doesnt really matter windows you can store username and password on first connect
<KenSentMe> rast4: but i remember that that doesn't work all the time. I had problems with connect windows users and i only managed to get it running by using the exact user and pass
<rast4> it's also 3:20am, so forgive my grammatical errors
<rast4> well let me try to keep it simple and try the same user and pass as the windows network
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: that was a reaction for you btw
<rast4> ok on that command, it gave me the options list
<noiesmo> rast4 smbpassswd -a -U testuser
<rast4> so one of those flags are wrong
<rast4> ok
<rast4> yeah the -p wasn't happy
<noiesmo> rast4, no soz about that
<rast4> not a problem at all
<Hadrion> who wants to help the n00b? ;)
<rast4> I'm just grateful for the help
<noiesmo> if you add -p it needs the password instead of prompt
<VisezTrance> i need to run two commands during boot (alsactl restore and another line to mount a smb share), where do i put the lines? i'dd put them in /etc/init.d/rc.local but i see the file has a script inside. i knew it should be blank.. ?
<noiesmo> VisezTrance, rc.local
<KenSentMe> Hadrion: just ask your question
<rast4> I need to sudo su to do this?
<noiesmo> rast4, yes
<rast4> k
<KenSentMe> rast4: use sudo smbpasswd etc.
<VisezTrance> oky i'll put them at the end of the script then
<Hadrion> anyone available to help me get ubuntu running like I'd like it to? I got my NTFS partitions working, but I'm curious about multiple-monitor/display adaptor stuff
<noiesmo> yes VisezTrance
<VisezTrance> danke
<rast4> ok so now that I've created it, I should be able to use those credentials from the windos machine to connect to this laptop right?
<rast4> windows*
<noiesmo> yep
<rast4> ok here goes
<KenSentMe> rast4: first maybe you should restart samba 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<rast4> not even a credential box for user/pass
<rast4> good thinkiong
<rast4> thinking*
<rast4> got two ok's
<shriphani> guys i need assistance
<noiesmo> rast4, you will need to make sure you set permissions for the user so they can read/write etc
<noiesmo> check smb.conf for example
<rast4> don't think I did, it says "network path not found"
<Hadrion> is multi-monitor/displa adaptor stuff ven possible?
<KenSentMe> shriphani: just ask your question
<rast4> so it's not letting me on, but it's showing in the workgroup
<rast4> still
<KenSentMe> Hadrion: i think it is, i'm looking for a wiki page on the subject
<shriphani> KenSentMe, sound related problems
<Hadrion> thanks Ken
<shriphani> nothing works
<shriphani> and it think its cuz i messed alsamixer up
<shriphani> so i need people to tell me the default settings
<Ackeubu_> hey, when i boot up ubuntu it defaults on a viewer on F8, where there are no loggin window, I have to do ctrl+alt+F7 to get to the loggin window. Can I change this somehow so I get to F7 by default?
<noiesmo> rast4, i'll pastebin an exaple i use
<rast4> can you hang on one sec
<rast4> im in BX
<rast4> let me come in a windows machine so you can paste it to me in query
<dagers> hi, how can I reset password (or do own) in PostgreSQL? I'm do sudo: su postgres -c psql template1
<dagers> template1=# ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD '*password*';
<dagers> template1=# \q
<rast4_> tada!
<noiesmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20738
<vexer> hi
<shriphani> KenSentMe, can you help me ?
<KenSentMe> shriphani: no, sorry. I don't know much about sound problems
<TheoMurpse> I have an Averatec laptop with a Broadcom wireless chip on the mobo. When I boot up off the LiveCD I have no connectivity, and when I go to Networking in the Ubuntu Gnome menu and enable it (interface ra0), my computer freezes hard. Also, if I sudo and ifconfig ra0 up, the same thing happens. I have to do a complete reboot by holding down the power button to get unfrozen. How can I fix this problem? I have no other way of using the internet except
<TheoMurpse> for wireless. This works in Gentoo (my current OS) and Windows XP, so it's not a hardware issue.
<TheoMurpse> I'm using v 6.06
<rast4_> so is the folder [MUSIC]  local or a network drive?
<rast4_> in that example
<shriphani> aww ummm
<shriphani> VisezTrance, !!!
<noiesmo> rast4, thats from smb.conf its a network share on debian box
<shriphani> help !!
<VisezTrance> hello shriphani
<shriphani> i got sound problems
<VisezTrance> small world
<rast4_> so in essence, it should work the same on a windows folder?
<KenSentMe> Hadrion: check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<shriphani> VisezTrance, can you help ?
<VisezTrance> i too had sound problems, had to recompile alsa, sounds working cool, but i have run alsactl restore each time. i guess i have to create a asound.rc file..
<noiesmo> rast4, have debianbox running samba it has a folder called NEW_MP3 it is browsable and only mnm and anita can write music to it anita uses windows
<shriphani> recompile alsa as in ?
<shriphani> kick it off and put it back on ?
<rast4_> gotcha
<rast4_> let me play with the smb.conf and see what I come up with. I appreciate the help form you and Kent. I'll hang out and toss a question if I get in a jam.
* rast4_ bows
<VisezTrance> as in recompile alsa.. downloaded gcc, kernel headers and the alsa source and follow the instructions from alsa-projects for my sound card
<rast4_> KenSent rather, not Kent* soz
<shriphani> VisezTrance, how can i kick alsa off ?
<noiesmo> rast4, hers extra only mnm can browse and only mnm can write http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20740
<VisezTrance> what sound problem are you experiencing ? you should reinstall alsa only as a last resort
<jan_> hi, i have downloaded the new ubuntu image, which program (breezy?) can i use to burn it so it is installable? thanks
<shriphani> VisezTrance, nothing sound related works
<shriphani> xmms, skype nothing
<shriphani> skype says problem with sound device
<rast4_> are those just extra parameters? In the first example, those weren't passed to it, does it need explicit parameters like in the second example?
<noiesmo> shriphani, was it working did it stop after upgrade
<shriphani> noiesmo, it was working
<noiesmo> shriphani, did it stop after upgrade
<shriphani> and after a song it stopped
<shriphani> nupe not afterpgrade
<rast4_> like if I don't specify guest=no, will it assume that guest=yes
<KenSentMe> rast4_: you can check the forum page i sent you for info on running swat
<noiesmo> rast4, yep
<rast4_> could you paste again for me please KenSentme
<VisezTrance> when you say it doesn't work.. as in.. no sound.. but the music play or it gives a specific error ?
<shriphani> VisezTrance, skype gives an error
<shriphani> xmms doesnt play
<noiesmo> do you have any sound at all
<KenSentMe> rast4_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<rast4_> ty
<shriphani> noiesmo, i did hear ubuntu make those normal sounds at boottime
<VisezTrance> oky.. does lspci `sees` the card (assuming you got a pci card) ?
<jan_> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani>  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<shriphani> is that it ?
<noiesmo> run this and paste result in pastebin and give me url"asoundconf && amixer"
<ESPOiG> wats compiz?
<VisezTrance> yeah, an onboard ac97codec.. wait a sec
<crimsun> I think noiesmo means ``asoundconf list''
<jan_> hi, i have downloaded the new ubuntu image, which program (breezy?) can i use to burn it so it is installable? thanks
<noiesmo> crimsun, yep thanks
<shriphani> jan_, rt. click and select the appropriate options
<mnepton> dum dee dee
<jan_> shriphani, if i right click i get the option: "write to disc". Will that burn the iso-image correct??
<HellDragon> sup haters
<shriphani> i think so jan_
<TheoMurpse> whoops! I meant to say that I have a Ralink card, with driver rt2500 working in Gentoo.
<jan_> shriphani, ok, will try again :) might check the md5 sum too
<jan_> shriphani, thanks
<VisezTrance> shriphani, try sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<shriphani> VisezTrance, nothing happened
<VisezTrance> that's good
<shriphani> ok
<VisezTrance> can you run alsaconf ?
<shriphani> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<VisezTrance> alsamixer ?
<shriphani> yups i can
<shriphani> ok i see a graph like thing
<VisezTrance> set volumes high and run again xmms.
<shriphani> all volumes are above 80
<rast4> ok I tried to get swat to work, and it won't connect with the http://127.0.0.1:901
<rast4> :(
<rast4> I also don't show swat listening with netstat -lt
<cE_JomBlo_Smu_Fs> hi
<eps> does any one have the debs for ndiswrapper 1.8 for ubuntu?
<shriphani> VisezTrance, any chance i can do default settings ?
<VisezTrance> did xmms worked ?
<cE_JomBlo_Smu_Fs> hio
<eps> correction 1.15+
<cE_JomBlo_Smu_Fs> \\
<HeXiOn> hello. Is there a way to change the scroll speed of the mouse? (xbindkeys doen't work for that, I have configured all other buttons)
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: To the best of my knowledge, the ralink driver won't work with broadcom chips.
<rast4> I'm a damn genius!
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: What does 'lspci' have to say about your wifi card?
<rast4> to get swat to work, you have to log in with a root password, so I had to do a sudo passwd
<rast4> skibbity boo!
<cafuego> Well, fine then :-P
<FirstStrike> hey guys
<harry> how do i print a sheet at office calc? i have many sheets but everytime i click the print. it prints all the sheets
<FirstStrike> i'm having some uh..issues with mounting my windows drive. i've tried everything i can think of to no avail.
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, what sort of partition?
<FirstStrike> ntfs. two drives (one ubuntu, one windows xp)
<FirstStrike> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237311  <- see there for everything i've tried so far.
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, what have you tried?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, loading :)
<TheoMurpse> cafuego I meant to say that I have a ralink card, not broadcom. Wrong computer. ralink 2500 802.11b cardbus reference card rev 01 is what lspci says.
<FirstStrike> this is my last resort..i've google searched, read how-to's and looked everywhere.
<FirstStrike> first time i've had an issue with mounting.
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, are you sure the partitions healthy? (can you boot windows?)
<harry> FirstStrike: what. do you want to mount your windows partition NTFS to ubuntu. ???
<FirstStrike> yes, i can boot into windows.
<FirstStrike> harry: uh yes
* Kamping_Kaiser reads page
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: Ah ok... can't help you with one of those. Did you check the wiki?
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, try: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> and `mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /media/windows`
<harry> FirstStrike: i forgot how to. someone just helped me. they gave me a command to download and install the script from terminal. and then you mount your windows partition
* Kamping_Kaiser hates partitions in /media, but its treandy
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, sorry, that should have been `sudo mount`
<TheoMurpse> cafuego: There is no wiki page for Ralink drivers. I checked. I just get a page saying that it doesn't exist, even when I follow links to the supposed page from within the Wiki elsewhere.
<Brokenstein> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<harry> FirstStrike: before the sudo mount works. you have to install some sort of script.
<TheoMurpse> It seems that no one else has a solution on the forums, either. Lots of Averatec users having that problem, and the only solution has been to get stuff off the internet with apt-get, but as I said earlier, this is the only method of connectivity I have (wireless), and it doesn't work.
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: Well, I know for a fact there are ralink drivers in the dapper kernel... hmmm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> harry, no, you dont
<TheoMurpse> cafuego: yes, and the drivers even load. It's just when I try to enable my interface, freezes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, they are too unstable for my card to work
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: is ndiswrapper loaded at all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i need a -17 kernel to work
<TheoMurpse> lsmod lists ra0
<Madpilot> Has anyone ever had gmail insisting that "Your browser's cookie functionality is turned off." when you *know* you're accepting cookies?
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: dunno... mrvk8 sure it, as I found out today :-/
<Brokenstein> i want to change from 386 to 686 kernel can anyone point me in the right direction?
<TheoMurpse> i mean, lsmod lists the rt2x00 driver or the 2500 driver, both work.
<FirstStrike> i compiled 2.6.17-7 earlier this afternoon..it's working ok so far
<harry> Kamping_Kaiser: i dont get it. trying to mount ntfs without installing something. ask Seveas. i think he's the who helped me with it
<TheoMurpse> cafuego: ndiswrapper I don't even think comes on dapper. I tried to find it earlier to use it, but couldn't.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Brokenstein, install 'linux-image-686', or 'linux-686' if you want binary drivers
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: You'd need to install ndiswrapper-utils perhaps, the kernel does come with inbuilt support for it.
<TheoMurpse> cafuego: lsmod | grep ndis lists nothing.
<cafuego> ok
<TheoMurpse> cafuego: how would I install ndiswrapper-utils without a network connection?
<harry> FirstStrike: have you mounted it already?
<Kamping_Kaiser> harry, there is an auto setup script, its not required
<harry> Kampig_Kaiser: on dapper??
* Kamping_Kaiser has never used it
<Kamping_Kaiser> harry, iirc the bot has a link
<FirstStrike> mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /media/window
<FirstStrike> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want ntfs-g3 its a bit different
<FirstStrike> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<FirstStrike> no matter what i do it spits that back out at me
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, hm. so 'mount' says what? can you pastebin for me?
<cafuego> TheoMurpse: Fetch the package (and windows driver) from another OS.
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, FirstStrike , hda1 is your /
<harry> Kamping_Kaiser: see
<FirstStrike> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<FirstStrike> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<FirstStrike> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<FirstStrike> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<FirstStrike> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure you dont mean hdb1?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wt?
<FirstStrike> positive
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, did you run mount with sudo?
<TheoMurpse> This is not a good start. I was switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu, because Ubuntu supposedly "just works", and it fails worse than Gentoo did for me a couple years ago when I installed it. Thanks for the help, I'll just use ndiswrapper then.
<harry> FirstStrike: have you mounted it ?
<FirstStrike> sudo mount
<FirstStrike> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<FirstStrike> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<FirstStrike> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<FirstStrike> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<FirstStrike> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, when you paste can you put it in pastebin.ca, and give us a link? it leaves less pasteing in the channel
<nightstalker66> hello, can i ask an xubuntu question in here?
<Awesome-o2000> is there a "development" branch of ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, `sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /media/windows`
<FirstStrike> sorry, i don't really know about pastbin
<Kamping_Kaiser> Awesome-o2000, yes
<bimberi> ubotu tell nightstalker66 about edgy
<Kamping_Kaiser> nightstalker66, yes, but #xubuntu would be better
<Awesome-o2000> Kamping_Kaiser, what is it called and where can I find info on it?
<bimberi> argh sorry
<harry> give him a link
<FirstStrike> same result Kamping_Kaiser
<bimberi> ubotu tell Awesome-o2000 about edgy
<FirstStrike> everything is /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<nightstalker66> i went to xubuntu room but no one responds
<harry> FirstStrike: copy the whole error message then paste it to paste bin. to avoid flooding the message here
<bimberi> nightstalker66: sorry, wrong nick above
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, hm. can you run "lsof |grep windows" ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nightstalker66, you can try here, but you may or may not be lucky
<nightstalker66> all i want to know is, i had read that xubuntu review on gotux.org, i was impressed, so i;m getting it, but i heard about something called easybuntu, can i use that on xubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nightstalker66, yes, ask about it in #easyubuntu
<FirstStrike> Kamping_Kaiser: done but what's this 'pastebin.ca'? i haven't heard of it before.
<FirstStrike> separate channel?
<nightstalker66> ok, sorry, didn't mean to break any rules, thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, go there, its a website, you paste text in and it gives you a link to give to other people
<harry> does anyone here knows how to print only the wanted sheet on open office. spreadsheet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nightstalker66, NP.
<nightstalker66> k bye
<harry> whenever i click the print icon. it prints all the sheet.
<LJHarb> ok i know this is prolly simple, but how do i copy the ubuntu install cd to the HD so i dont have to have it in the computer?
<tengil> i have changed so i get all my kern.=debug into one file (i log my iptables dropped packages there) and the rest of the kern messages goes to kern.log. however when i type dmesg i get all the iptables msgs there and cant see the important info of dmesg. can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<FirstStrike> arg
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, you can just put the cd in the drive, and copy 'pool' to your hdd (crude method)
<LJHarb> how do i access the cd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, put it in the cd drive, it will autorun
<FirstStrike> so, since i probably missed your response
<FirstStrike> what's pastebin.ca?
<Kamping_Kaiser> FirstStrike, go there, its a website, you paste text in and it gives you a link to give to other people
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FirstStrike> ah
<harry> does anyone here knows how to print only the wanted sheet on open office. spreadsheet.
<harry> whenever i click the print icon. it prints all the sheet.
<LJHarb> kamping_kaiser: nothings autorunning
* Kamping_Kaiser uses .ca, ubutnu officaly uses -nl.org
<slon`> not sure
<LJHarb> im on commandline, not gui
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, do you have a cd icon on the desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, oh, right
<Gothi[c] > I'm having problems with certain 3d applications not working correctly,... like blender looks all messed up when i box-select something (it's as if the buffer isn't being cleared or something) and I can't select any objects, even with a simple rightclick. Some other 3d applications have the same problem. (eg: mouse clicks not being detected) (note that these programs do work fine on my other machine) Could this be a graphics driver issue? ( i recently changed
<Gothi[c] >  video cards ) Is it resolable? Has anyone encountered something like this before?
<harry> hey does C&C generals will run swiftly with 64mb 3D accelerator. 512ddr ram and 1.6 ghz computer specs??
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, then run `dd if=/dev/cdrom of=ubuntuLinux.iso`, and then mount that on loopback
<FirstStrike> Kamping_Kaiser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20742
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gothi[c] , what card did you change from -> to?
<exs> Hello, Is there a faster way to run ubuntu in windows than using vmware?
<Amaranth> harry: C&C Generals does not work on Ubuntu
<LJHarb> kamping_kaiser: how do i mount on loopback?
<Gothi[c] > Kamping_Kaiser:  I changed from my onboard intel i915 to a radeon X550
<usuario> hello
<usuario> speak spains???
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, iirc `sudo mount -t iso -o loop ubuntuLinux.iso /mnt/`
<Gothi[c] > i updated the xorg.conf and stuff, and direct rendering works, but i get lots of warnings about unknown device id and stuff
<paradroid> Hi. I am looking for a software tool for (trans-)encoding  of audio-data in different formats, e. g. Ogg Vorbis, FLAC, (Lame) MP3.
<Gothi[c] > and funky GL warnings
<LJHarb> kamping_kaiser: and i just run that command whenever it wants the cd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gothi[c] , you should download the ati drivers from apt.
<due> paradroid: audacity is nice
<LJHarb> usuario: que necesitas?
<Gothi[c] > Kamping_Kaiser:  I did that before but then direct rendering just failed completely
<bimberi> harry: Tools - Options - OpenOffice.org Calc - Print, check 'Print only selected sheets'
<Gothi[c] > Kamping_Kaiser:  so i uninstalled them and went back to the old drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, half a minute please, i'll give proper directions
<LJHarb> take your time, thanks
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gneto> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<harry> Amaranth: even using CEdega. or crossover office?
<hkBst> is there a way to prevent proprietary modules (which taint the kernel) from loading?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gothi[c] , install the new drivers, then run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Gothi[c] > did that.
<Amaranth> harry: I tried every trick I could find, wouldn't work.
<paradroid> due: Well, it shouldn't be an editing software, rather a frontend for oggenc and the like. Batch processing would be very helpful.
<Gothi[c] > i tried the xorg-driver-fglrx package which is supposed to work with my card i read somewhere, i did the dpkg-reconfigure and everything, after that failed, i tried editing xorg.conf manually, but no-go
<harry> Amaranth: even using CEdega. or crossover office? really?
<Amaranth> harry: Really.
<due> paradroid: The no idea, sorry :) did you search packages.ubuntu.org?
<harry> Amaranth: how about using the specs i posted on windows
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<FirstStrike> edgy is so broke right now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, ok, all the steps you need are: `dd if=/dev/cdrom of=ubuntuLinuxCd.iso; sudo mv ubuntuLinuxCd.iso /home/; sudo mkdir /mnt/LoopbackCd; sudo mount  -t iso -o loop /home/UbuntuLinuxCd.iso /mnt/LoopbackCd;
* Kamping_Kaiser gtg
<FirstStrike> ):
<paradroid> due: Well, I cam across http://www.eca.cx/ecasound/ which I compiled and will probably do what I am looking for. Unfortunately it's also a bit over-the-top for me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl all
<FirstStrike> cya
<Gothi[c] > bye
<paradroid> How does anyone here transcode e. g. Ogg Vorbis files into MP3 for their portable player?
<Gothi[c] > damn ati crap, i should have gone with nvidia, but they didn't have any in stock
* FirstStrike pets his geforce 6800
<LJHarb> and kamping_kaiser, thats a permanent loopback mount?
<FirstStrike> haven't had any problems with nvidia in the last 5 years
<cuerpis> carmina y ven???
<Kamping_Kaiser> LJHarb, no, this session (boot) only
<Gothi[c] > yeah, my other box is nvidia,... works like a charm
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gone*
<carmenaguilera> hello boys
<FirstStrike> now that AMD has merged with ATI perhaps their drivers will finally improve
<harry> thanks bimberi
<LJHarb> so kamping_kaiser, if i add it to .bashrc, ill always have the cd available?
<Gothi[c] > that's good news, i didn't hear about that yet
<FirstStrike> AMD bought them out
<paradroid> FirstStrike: First statements of AMD don't sound too good...
<FirstStrike> well, only the future can tell
<carmenaguilera> hello
<FirstStrike> i know they're doing away with the ATI name
<hkBst> is there a way to prevent proprietary modules (which taint the kernel) from loading? I need to prevent ltmodem from loading.
<yum> Hello all, if I start a program with sudo (sudo gedit) do I have root privileges the whole time the programm is open or is the time limited?
<nahoj> do I have anything to win by compiling my own kernel?
<FirstStrike> the whole time it's open
<Gothi[c] > but damn,.. like just running glxgears pops up a whole screen of warnings
<hkBst> nahoj: knowledge and speed :)
<yum> thx, I read somewhere its only for 15 minutes
<FirstStrike> i compiled 2.6.17-7 tonight..it's much faster than 2.6.15
<nahoj> hkBst, by how much will the speed increase?
<jing> i have a problem with /etc/sudoers, i want edit it, so i change the permission of this file to 750, and if i run sudo, i get  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0750, should be 0440, how can solve it? thanks
<aliasfred> yum, nope it is the whole time
<FirstStrike> it boots about twice as fast
<FirstStrike> and runs noticeably quicker
<Gothi[c] > "Unknown device ID 5B63, please report. Assuming plain R300." <- that must be the problem, it's an X550, not an R300
<nahoj> oh..
<Locke> nope
<thoreauputic> hkBst: put the modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist IIRC
<carmenaguilera> hola soy de espaa
<hkBst> nahoj:what FirstStrike said.
<aliasfred> yum, the time limitation is likely about the kdesu/gnomesu caching it to avoid you retying it
<cuerpis> y yo tambien!!!
<LJHarb> !es
<nahoj> but, I'm not that good with linux, is it very hard?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hkBst> thoreauputic: thanks. I'll check it out. What about when booting from livecd?
<FirstStrike> there's a guide on the 2nd page of the how-to forum that walks you through getting adn compiling the kernel
<FirstStrike> it's cake
<FirstStrike> make sure you read though..there's a bit of into around page 11 that you will need otherwise it won't compile.
<AAA> will you kick me plz
<cuerpis> ah q rico
<hkBst> nahoj: only the first time ;)
<AAA> I am too drunk to use  linux
<cuerpis> y la ultima
<Gothi[c] > i guess i'm gonna go hunt the net a bit more to try and get that new ati driver to work :( there ain't much out there
<thoreauputic> hkBst: you might want to look at gnewsense :) see http://www.gnewsense.org/
<AAA>  chownn          -r
<thoreauputic> hkBst: there's a toorent - it's an RMS friendly live CD :)
<thoreauputic> umm s/toorent/torrent
<nahoj> FirstStrike, are you talkning about this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657
<FirstStrike> that's the one
<carmenaguilera> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<AAA> hola
<RamiKassab> hey guys, I just installed apache2 using apt-get on my laptop here for local development. the default web directory is located at /var/www but I cannot create files in it because the folder is owned by root. Is it ok for me just make it writeable by all users so that I can make files in it through my user account or is there a better way of going about this? Thanks guys!
<FirstStrike> it's pretty much just copy and paste into a terminal the whole time
<AAA> wanna break yer box?
<thoreauputic> hkBst: if you want a taint-free live CD that's the one - I'm seeding it with about 6 others
<nahoj> FirstStrike, ok, chicking it out...
<FirstStrike> if you follow that guide 100% it won't break your box
<carmenaguilera> hola AAA
<AAA> I can tell you hoow to break our ubuntu?
<jenda> Could somebody recommend a way to play media from a "rtsp://" URL?
<AAA> jenda  mplayer
<FirstStrike> nahoj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1308736&postcount=106 <- you'll need the info from this post too when you're editing the kernel settings
<carmenaguilera> yes
<jenda> AAA will try
<cuerpis> dejala a la chavala
<nahoj> FirstStrike, ahh.. wonderful!
<RamiKassab> guys? any help?
<AAA> plz don;t lisstenn to  me. beer is ecess
<hkBst> thoreauputic: thanks, i'll certainly give it a try. What's the popular distro it's based on?
<nahoj> FirstStrike, i guess i stick around here if I have any simple questions... =)
<AAA> and I have stuck keyss
<thoreauputic> hkBst: Ubuntu of course :)
<FirstStrike> well, permissions are always an issue RamiKassab especially when dealing with the web.
<thoreauputic> hkBst: it's actually Ubuntu without the restricted bits and including emacs ;-)
<FirstStrike> but if you aren't going to publish anything with it and aren't too paranoid about permissions then that's fine.
<thoreauputic> hkBst: I aaume emacs is to keep Richard happy ;-)
<thoreauputic> *assume
<AAA> jenda  mplayer  is the best over all media player for linuxx
<FirstStrike> nahoj: sure thing.
<slack^Jam> mplayer is the best for a variety of os's
<RamiKassab> FirstStrike: well this installation is just for local development, I dont want to have to do my web work as root in order to write files to the www directory
<FirstStrike> i like vlc too
<slack^Jam> even amiga uses it
<AAA> mmplayer uber alles
<RamiKassab> FirstStrike: how can I make it so that I can modify the www folder using my own account?
<nahoj> FirstStrike, I haven't got my sound to work before on this laptop, is there anything I can do about that while compiling the kernel?
<Pensacola> vlc can play a lot of files too
<FirstStrike> RamiKassab: use the chown command
<AAA> two m's even
<hkBst> thoreauputic: great 8^]  why the secrecy though? Also google and wikipedia don't know anything about it. How often does that happen!!!
<thoreauputic> hkBst: ah, I asume that's you in the torrent now
<slack^Jam> who uses a ub-64 version with an Ati gr.card?
<jenda> AAA: agreed, and it worked.
<thoreauputic> hkBst: heh - I only found out about it a few days ago
<RamiKassab> FirstStrike: I understand that but is it ok for me just to make that folder writable by everyone?
<hkBst> thoreauputic: yep :) going 350KB/s which is as much as my adsl can handle :)
<thoreauputic> hkBst: it's veryu early days, that's all - please help with the seeding :)
<slack^Jam> thaaanx
<FirstStrike> RamiKassab: it won't hurt anything on the system, no.
<AAA> jenda  w00
<thoreauputic> hkBst: cool - most of that is coming from here then :)
<maribel> bye boys
<FirstStrike> nahoj: there's a lot of options you can edit while compiling a kernel. many related to sound.
<jenda> AAA: thx for the tip ;)
<FirstStrike> so you can try tweaking it.
<RamiKassab> FirstStrike: ok... in ubuntu, the primary user, is he part of the same group as root?
<thoreauputic> hkBst: ah , sorry - about a tenth from here - I misread :)
<FirstStrike> no
<AAA> jenda  don't mind me, I am blacked  out durnk :)
<FirstStrike> the primary user in ubuntu is in its own group
<FirstStrike> i.e. "Bob" is in group "Bob"
<nahoj> FirstStrike, so the thing I can do is to "check" everything sound-related??
<FirstStrike> no no
<AAA> that is a debian policey
<FirstStrike> for certain hardware you're going to need different configurations
<hkBst> thoreauputic: seeding, sure. that just means leaving ktorrent open right?
<jenda> AAA: Please offer more support in #ubuntu in such a state, it is a great contribution to the community ;) </ot>
<thoreauputic> hkBst: yep
<FirstStrike> unfortunetly, i'm not an expert at it. most of the default settings work perfect for me so i've had no issues.
<nahoj> FirstStrike, hmm.. guess I will have to trust in google on this one
<jan_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AAA> jenda  hehe, I have been here for a bit
<FirstStrike> you'd need to talk to some one that has more experience compiling kernels for different hardware
<RamiKassab> FirstStrike: ok so making the www folder writable by the group instead of everyone wont work then for the primary user
<jenda> AAA, I know :) Seen you around.
<FirstStrike> make sure you know what sound card you've got
<hkBst> thoreauputic: let's write a wikipedia stub about it
<FirstStrike> that's important if people are going to help you
<FirstStrike> (i'm assuming it's some onboard type)
<FirstStrike> RamiKassab: yes. Bob:Bob
<nahoj> FirstStrike, yes, is there any thing i can write in terminal to find out exactly?
<thoreauputic> hkBst: you might want to talk to ompaul in #ubuntu-ops - I don't know much about it yet
<AAA> think abbout security when using chown/chgrp
<hkBst> ompaul:do you know a lot about gnewsense?
<carmenaguilera> ola
<ompaul> hkBst, I sent you a pm
<fredrin> I've installed ntp-server and configured with those ntp-servers that's close to me, but the time is still 5 min off. How can I force ntp to update?
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i need help on my ftp server..using vsftpd..i'm planning to make a public share folder..and this is my problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/c6kWg217.html
<FirstStrike> nahoj: lspci
<AAA> fredrin  ntpdate is a client/server app you only need to ntpdate <server> to update
<fredrin> AAA: ok, thanks. I guess I have to stop ntp-server first?
<nahoj> FirstStrike, ah, that one was very helpful! seems like I have the following, maybe anyone else here has got it to work???0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High De finition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<AAA> fredrin  if you are running a server (which you don't need to do) then it should sync with a know nnnnn server
<FirstStrike> try posting on the forum and see if you can get some help for that sound card
<AAA> fredrin  no, just ntpdate 128.101.101.101 or what4evever
<RamiKassab> hey guys where is the root account's .bashrc file?
<wheelswitch> any one know of an ftp program with multi connections at once, that can be driven from the command line?
<wheelswitch> im using lftp at the moment
<fredrin> AAA: It does that, but if ntp-server is running, ntpdate wont run
<wheelswitch> and need a feature like the mirror feature
<AAA> RamiKassab  /root/.bashrc
<AAA> fredrin  hrm. /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<AAA> GIVE ME THE JOB!
* AAA tries to get a real jobb
<RamiKassab> AAA: thank you
<AAA> RamiKassab  :)
<carmenaguilera> yo tambien kiero
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* FirstStrike has a real job
<FirstStrike> well, sorta. i hardly ever have any work.
* AAA lashes out for FirstStrike's job
<FirstStrike> so i can't really consider it a 'job'
<Wermut> What do I have to do to print dvi files from evince?
<ymlu> RamiKassab: cp /home/user/.bashrc /root/
<FirstStrike> i mean, when your boss plans a day ahead of time to give you a day off due to lack of work..
<Madpilot> FirstStrike, AAA & others: #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway, thanks --->
<FirstStrike> sorry :P
<fyrestrtr> Wermut:
<fyrestrtr> Weiss:
<AAA> Madpilot  yeah, /window 11
<fyrestrtr> good grief, wth is wrong with my keyboard
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, PEBCAK? ;)
<FirstStrike> it's a dell?
<fyrestrtr> its the fat-finger syndrome
<mneptok> ahoy users
<Wermut> fyrestrtr: ???
<Madpilot> hi mneptok
<Ranbee> can anyone tell me if truecrypt has a GUI?
<DARKGuy> Greetings, anybody knows why my Ubuntu doesn't recognize ~/.Xdefaults ? I placed some aterm settings there, and nothing seems changed. Do I have to restart X?
<thoreauputic> DARKGuy: maybe try ~/.Xresources  ( I think that's the right filename)
<mneptok> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is under 10 minutes.
<RamiKassab> ymlu: yeah that's what I was gonna do
<mneptok> Don't Panic(tm)
<RamiKassab> ymlu: thank you
<DARKGuy> nope thoreauputic, it's not working either :(
<thoreauputic> mneptok: we wouldn't panic if it was 42 minutes ;)
<linux_user400354> anyone using gaim? cat ~/.gaim/accounts.xml | grep password
<ymlu> DARKGuy: me recognize .Xdefaults
* FirstStrike panics
<chemaja> linux_user400354: old news. check the gaim faq.
<mneptok> thoreauputic: 01000100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 00101110 00001010
<thoreauputic> DARKGuy: hmm - I just dug that out of memory - I might have the filename wrong since I don't use those files
<thoreauputic> mneptok: thanks for the clarification *G*
<mneptok> :)
<DARKGuy> ymlu: no idea why mine doesn't :( Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper here :/ - oh, kay thoreauputic =/
* mneptok is always happy to oblige
<Wermut> What do I have to do to print dvi files from evince?
<billfur> is dd if=/dev/sdb of=somefile and then dd if=somefile of=/dev/sdb the exact way to make a copy of a harddrive and then restore it?  (assuming you don't want to have to reinstall grub and have multiple partitions)
<ymlu> DARKGuy: meybe permissions chmod u+r .Xdefaults?
<ymlu> chown user .Xdef...
<carmenaguilera> hello
<DARKGuy> ymlu: tried that, and chmod 777 too, nothing :P
<alexis_> hy everybody
<DARKGuy> hi
<mcphail> billfur: that will do it
<carmenaguilera> hello alexis
<Madpilot> hi carmenaguilera
<ymlu> maybe syntax is wrong
<carmenaguilera> hi madpilot
<alexis_> does anyone got the postfix-ldap package to work?
<DARKGuy> ymlu: as in, the file's contents? no way, I just got them from http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/
<exs> Is vmware the quickest way to run ubuntu under windows?
<maribel> hi madpilot, how are you, I like work
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<DARKGuy> VirtualPC too exs, qemu, boschs I think, too. Or you can just burn a LiveCD and play with that in the meanwhile
<carmenaguilera> xao
<jan_> hi, im installing the new ubuntu now, want to resize my partition to make /home an own partition. The mount manager names everything "sda", i thought it should be hda.... what is the difference here??
<ompaul> @list
<Ubugtu> Admin, Anonymous, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Filter, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Scheduler, User, and Webcal
<Juftus> Hey, folks. Is there a way to start applications so that they don't appear on taskbar? Would be nice with terminal, for example. I know of a package called devilspie, but any other way?
<exs> DARKGuy,  booting from a liveCD would be a good option, but I am in work. What's the fastest between qemu and boschs?
<Madpilot> jan_, your harddrive must be a SATA drive?
<sbaird> in breezy badger what is ther a defalt firewall and if so what is it and how do i confugure it or disable it?
<jan_> Madpilot, that could be
<DARKGuy> exs: depends on your system, however, I've got better results with qemu, but you'll have to play around with kqemu (the accelerator thing) which installs as a "service" which you have to start using something like NET KQEMU START or something like that, and you'll get better speed. Boschs may be a tad slower, but it's just plain download, config, run
<jan_> Madpilot, so now problem then?
<DARKGuy> haven't used those in months though, that's all I remember :/
<Madpilot> jan_, my only HDD is SATA, so my partitions are sda1 & sda2; the partitioner has never had a problem with it
<FirstStrike> sbaird: as far as i know there's only plain iptables. i suggest using aptitude to install firestarter.
<FirstStrike> it's got a gui which is easy enough to setup
<jan_> Madpilot, ok thank.. however the partition manager in the installer is really bad i think.. cant rename my partitions, set flags or do nothing... what is wrong?
<Madpilot> jan_, not sure, it worked for me, but I have a really, really simple setup - one drive, two partitions, no swap, nothing fancy
<albacker> how can i convert swf to avi/mpg/ogg ?
<jan_> Madpilot, thats what i need too, however i can only choose primary partitions in the meny.. cant make boot or nothing.. hmm
<AAA> albacker  mencode will do that
<albacker> AAA, how ?
<AAA> albacker  mencoder
<Madpilot> jan_, you should be able to, I think... although I don't even have a /boot, just / & /home
<albacker> i mean i have file1.swf and need a file1.avi how to do that with mencoder ?
<AAA> albacker  i don'tt have the exact cmd, but I kkknow iit will do it
<albacker> k, thanks. im googling it.
<AAA> albacker  you best bet :)
<slon`> sup?
<Inferus> Hi all, what do you do when somehow all your desktop bars have disappeared?
<chemaja> Inferus: turn the monitor back on ;-)
<Inferus> i can get the right click menu up
<Inferus> but not any of the panels
<Inferus> :P
<chemaja> Inferus: alt-f2 and run `gnome-panel'
<rem_> jan just take primary and name it /boot ...(u mean in the partitionning thing right?)
<Inferus> im on xubuntu :s
<chemaja> Inferus: panic.
<chemaja> :P
<Brokenstein> ok i installed new 686 kernel, how do i point system to it when i reboot?
<Madpilot> Brokenstein, it should be used automatically
<Madpilot> Inferus, #xubuntu
<rem_> broke, it should have done it automatically if u did it with apt-get...otherwise edit the grub menu.lst file ..
<BeepAU> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<jan_> when installing ubuntu, is the only option to start the live cd and then go to the installer? the installer chrash on me the whole time..
<Talisker[w] > I'm trying to ditch ubuntu and switch to slacky, but cfdisk won't recognize my main [ubuuntu]  partition
<plastic> jan_, yes thats the way..
<Talisker[w] > Could it be that ubuntu somehow denies access from my bootdisk system?
<BeepAU> who's familiar with vmware?
<chemaja> BeepAU: what about it
<plastic> BeepAU, on what?
<thoreauputic> Talisker[w] : yeah, Ubuntu is programmed to block Slackware ( it's a conspiracy) *G*
<BeepAU> i'm running ubuntu, but want to play a windows game, can i play it through vmware?
<Talisker[w] > and #ubuntu is programmed to take evrything out of context
<plastic> BeepAU, its nonsence to do that..
<Talisker[w] > BeepAU, wine is better for that
<plastic> BeepAU, or cedega..
<BeepAU> i tried using wine, but it told me to change the language, i tried to fix the problem with some help from those in #winehq, but we couldn't get it working
<BeepAU> it's only a small game written in visual basic
<plastic> BeepAU, what game?
<BeepAU> it's called EWRevenge, it's a text based simulator
<chemaja> BeepAU: it should be fine for non-3d games
<Inferus> How good is cedega
<chemaja> BeepAU: grab vmware player or server, both are free
<Inferus> i wish i could play on linux, but i bet theres no real good benifit to
<plastic> BeepAU, yep text based you could try ant thro wmvare
<BeepAU> i got vmware, but it wants a virtual machine. where do i get that?
<BeepAU> i have vmware player, if that makes a difference.
<plastic> Inferus, i can gave u an exeple.. CS1.6non-steam on Win i get around 70 FPS on linux with cedega around 20 FPS.. so its clear
<Talisker[w] > BeepAU, you need to get a windows image
<Gasten> Hi. My X can't talk to my graphic card (a nVidia). How do I solve that? Configure X in some magical way (I have tried to modify XLL.conf, both in gedit and in the wizard), or ditch nVidia and get another, new, card?
<BeepAU> where can i get that?
<Talisker[w] > ...It's not very legal, hence, not very stationary
<plastic> Gasten, go to ubuntuforums.org
<Gasten> plastic: ok.
<OsirisX11> Mount problem- every time i log in i have to remount my hda4 partition back to /mnt/68gb... it for some reason resets itself every time i reboot to /tmp/disks-conf-hda4
<plastic> OsirisX11, configure yuor fstab
<OsirisX11> the disks manager doesn't do that?
<Inferus> <plastic> Inferus, i can gave u an exeple.. CS1.6non-steam on Win i get around 70 FPS on linux with cedega around 20 FPS.. so its clear << whats your pc's specs?
<Inferus> in windows i get 600fps in cs1.6
<Inferus> :>
<plastic> OsirisX11, i like fstab more.. :)
<plastic> Inferus, P4 1.7Ghz. nVidia geforce4 mx4000 128MB. 256MB of ram.. :D
<OsirisX11> plastic, see that's the thing though, i use the disks manager and it sets it up fine but it losese it when ir estart
<Inferus> ah
<Inferus> thats why then
<Inferus> :)
<OsirisX11> btw gparted is the shit yo!
<plastic> yep
<Inferus> can you not play 1.6 through steam?
<Inferus> on wine
<damo22> how do i reconfigure all my fonts? theyve disappeared inside x
<Josh> hey... need help with building a computer. is there a channel for that or can i ask here?
<plastic> OsirisX11, just config your fstab its easy. and thenge the directory of mount.. it will be permenently changed..ofcorse until your next configuring.. :)
<thoreauputic> Josh: #hardware
<Josh> thanks
<thoreauputic> Josh: it exists, i just checked :)
<plastic> Inferus, there is cs1.6 NON-STEAM version for that..
<OsirisX11> plastic..i shouldn't have to. is this a bug in the disk manager?
<damo22> please help with fonts, how do i reconfigure them, they dont appear in xfce configuration
<donrosin> how do i install psybnc?
<OsirisX11> plastic: you're giving me the typical linux response of "just" editing a conf file. i am technically capable. it just pisses me off that i would have to. there should be graphical tools to do that.
<Herb> i better stop playing with the sudo command, or i'm gonna wreck this box on the second day of my new dual-boot life style
<OsirisX11> Herb: so you're swinging both ways now eh? we won't tell anyone about your new lifestyle.
<donrosin> can someone help me install psybnc? PM
<damo22> lol
<OsirisX11> bi-bootual
<Herb> bi-furious
<OsirisX11> lol
<damo22> haha
<OsirisX11> thats only if windows AND linux are pissing you off
<soheil> hi room
<OsirisX11> soheil. no. :(
<soheil> I have to run 'pon dsl-provider'  after each reboot
<soheil> why?
<OsirisX11> soheil put it in your startup script perhaps?
<soheil> what?
<soheil> I'm a new user
<OsirisX11> i hate having to manually edit files too soheil so there is a nice easy graphical way to do it
<OsirisX11> under system-->preferences-->sessions
<soheil> a newbie
<soheil> what way?
<OsirisX11> under the startup tab add a new entry for just what you said
<lhds> in nautilus where is the scrips folder? and how to extrack to tar scriptfile from gscript to it?
<soheil> what is the start-up script?
<OsirisX11> hi lhds
<lhds> hi osiris
<OsirisX11> i don't know of any particual scripts folder, you can use your home directory
<OsirisX11> make a scripts folder of your own if you like
<lhds> nautilus supports scripts by default
<zoidberg> hey guys
<lhds> you can google gscripts for that
<lhds> the problem is installing them
<zoidberg> is there a cd burning application that comes with Ubuntu to burn ISO images?
<OsirisX11> whenever i'm feeling noobish i can just come in here and someone will out-noob me in no time. :)
<erUSUL> zoidberg: right click on the iso file and choose burn
<zoidberg> whats the name of the application though?
<OsirisX11> zoidberg: k3b, gnomebaker
<lhds> there is this auto installer that you can add ... it lets you downloads realplayer ndivia drivers autocapslock nautilus scripts what was its name?
<BeepAU> if i'm on a dual-boot with ubuntu and windows, can i use vmware to access the windows partition?
<OsirisX11> lhds: Automatix
<erUSUL> nautilus the file manager burn iso files and canmake data cd's Places>Burner
<lhds> yeah thanc
<OsirisX11> BeepAU: you can mount ntfs drives easily without vmware.
<lhds> that will copy my scripts for me
<OsirisX11> BeepAU: but..yes..you could use vmware.
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- i want to play a game which doesn't run in ubuntu
<BeepAU> how do i run it in vmware?
<OsirisX11> BeepAU: what game?
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- it's a text based simulator written in visual basic called ewr
<OsirisX11> you can run it in wine i'm pretty sure.
<OsirisX11> are you familiar with wine, BeepAU?
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- i've tried, it tells me to change the language, i worked with some guys in the wine support channel to get it working, but still can't do it
<OsirisX11> i would also try crossover-office
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- so, how do i run my other partition in vmware?
<OsirisX11> can't help you with vmware issues.
<OsirisX11> talk to them or read their site.
<mcphail> BeepAU: i don't think you can "run a partition" in vmware
<BeepAU> mcphail -- can i access the files in my windows partition and run them in vmware somehow?
<OsirisX11> BeepAU: yes you can it will be evident inside of vmware
<OsirisX11> should be very simple to access your windows partition
<Zyfo> If I do a checkinstall on a .tar.zg file I will get a .deb file. Can I move this around freely without affecting the program? What happends if I remove it? Where "should" I place it?
<mcphail> BeepAU: think of vmware as a separate windows box
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- how?
<OsirisX11> BeepAU: see above.
<thoreauputic> Zyfo: once it is installed you can delete the .deb if you wish
<BeepAU> OsirisX11 -- are you sure you can't help me?
<OsirisX11> i can. i won't.
<thoreauputic> Zyfo: it's just the "installer"
<BeepAU> does vmware have a support channel?
<OsirisX11> call it an asshole answer but this is #ubuntu
<Zyfo> thoreauputic, will I still be able to uinstall it the "checkinstall way"?
<necrofile> I need a bit of help...
<OsirisX11> what's up necrofile?
<thoreauputic> Zyfo: you would uninstall it with for instance apt-get remove <packagename>
<necrofile> Whenever I open penny-arcade (website) Firefox just closes... Not just the tab, the whole program @.@
<thoreauputic> Zyfo: it's just like other packages in other words
<Zyfo> thoreauputic, ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> :) np
<OsirisX11> necrofile: ouch man. what version of ff are you running? just the one that came with ubuntu?
* mcphail loves checkinstall
<SillyZ> BeepAU... Whats the problem your having, maybe i can help since 'others' wont
<SillyZ> cute
<lhds> what is ubuntu compiz's channel?
<thoreauputic> Zyfo: I usually keep mine in a ~/debs directory in case I need to reinstall or put it on another box
<necrofile> I am actually using SwiftFox 1.5.6 or 1.5.06... Whatever the newest version is.
<necrofile> installed it yesterday, haven't had much time to tool around with anything yet.
<fyrestrtr> lhds: #ubuntu-xgl
<BeepAU> SillyZ -- i'm trying to run a small program written in visual basic in ubuntu. i've tried with wine and haven't been able to get it working.
<Zyfo> thoreauputic, ok
<OsirisX11> necrofile: sorry i don't know anything about SwiftFox. I can give you general advice though.. try reinstalling it? are you using a beta? if so maybe try the stable
<SillyZ> BeepAU why not write the program in gambas for starters, and compile it nativly for linux
<SillyZ> instead of trying to run a win32 application via wine, under linux
<BeepAU> SillyZ -- the source code isn't availabile. does that matter?
<SillyZ> well if you compiled it, you have the source
<necrofile> OsirisX11: could it be caused by a flash applet on the page? Don't want to re-install if it's not necessary.
<OsirisX11> necrofile: yes.
<shaantanu> hey ppl I am planning to install vmware on ubuntu and boot windows in it ... what shud i download, VMware Server Windows client package or VMware Server linux client package ?
<shaantanu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BeepAU> SillyZ -- i'm sorry, could you rephrase that?
<lhds> what touch on the keyboard is the superkey?
<OsirisX11> lhds: windows key
<rupert> shaantanu: linux client
<OsirisX11> ubotu..cute name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cute name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> beepau.... join #sillyz
<mcphail> It always amuses me that windows == super
<shaantanu> rupert : r u sure ...
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<necrofile> My windows key doesn't work for some reason. I thought that was the superkey.
<rupert> shaantanu: yes
<necrofile> Why must I always have problems? XD
<rupert> shaantanu: look about the extensions of these two files
<mcphail> necrofile: you may have 2 windows keys - Super_L and Super_R
<rupert> shaantanu: how do they look like ?
<shaantanu> i already downloaded ... VMware Server for Linux.  and Management Interface
<rupert> shaantanu: hmm
<shaantanu> the files in quetsion both r zip files
<necrofile> Shouldn't windows key+D show desktop?
<rupert> shaantanu: so i am sorry
<necrofile> Niether side works if it's still the shortcut.
<rupert> shaantanu: the server is the app to run windows on linux
<asfra> hi, in the new ubuntu distro, ndiswrapper is not included, only ndiswrapper-utils, is that all i need
<shaantanu> ok
<rupert> shaantanu: and the client is the app to configure better
<shaantanu> what better
<mcphail> necrofile: remap any reference to "super" to "super_l"
<rupert> shaantanu: the system that is not running notively
<shaantanu> ok
<rupert> shaantanu: i suppouse
<asfra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shaantanu> so u suopose i shud go for the linux client ??
<necrofile> mcphail: I'm pretty new to the advanced stuff here, where would I find the references to do this?
<rupert> shaantanu: give me a second to check it
<shaantanu> k
<mcphail> necrofile: you using GNOME?
<necrofile> Yup
<shaantanu> ! about about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> qute infobot
<mcphail> necrofile: not on gui at present, but there is an app somewhere under the "System" menu to configure keybindings. You can also edit them in gconf-editor
<shaantanu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mcphail> shaantanu: please abuse the bot in private
<shaantanu> ok
<shaantanu> sorry
<mcphail> shaantanu: if you /msg ubotu it will stop spamming the channel
<shaantanu> rupert : are u there
<rupert> shaantanu: yes i am looking
<shaantanu> ok
<rupert> shaantanu: have you already installed the vmware server for linux ?
<shaantanu> no ... I m following a manual
<shaantanu> and it tells me to download the client
<rupert> shaantanu: good, as i remember there were everything written
<shaantanu> now on the download site there r two clients
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> if i mount my windows drive from the livecd it mounts perfectly
<shaantanu> so i m confused between which client to use
<rupert> shaantanu: download this that ends with .exe :-)
<shaantanu> and here we are !!
<FirstStrike> but once i boot up on my install it won't mount
<shaantanu> i already told u
<shaantanu> both end in zip
<necrofile> One last quick question; is there anyway that when I click an address bar or input field that it will automatically highlight everything with the first, single click?
<rupert> this for windows will be ok i think
<rupert> isn't it written in manual ?
<shaantanu> ok fine
<shaantanu> no
<shaantanu> ambiguous
<rupert> shaantanu: give me a link to the manual, please
<shaantanu> rupert : To create new virtual machines, we need VMware server client package either for Windows if you want to create them from your Windows workstation or for Linux if you have a Linux workstation.
<shaantanu> hi sanket
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: hey
<rupert> shaantanu: so i was wrong
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: wasnt expecting to see uhere :P
<shaantanu> so u think i shud go for the linux client ??
<shaantanu> I hav been using this channel for over a month
<SanketMedhi> what are we talking about?
<zoidberg> hey is there an official ubuntu MAC channel
<SanketMedhi> ohk
<zoidberg> thats like this
<SanketMedhi> cool
<zoidberg> ?
<rsk> zoidberg: #ubuntu-ppc i think
<necrofile> Obviously if you're using linux, you should get the linux client ;)
<rupert> shaantanu: eee ?
<SanketMedhi> client for?
<shaantanu> hey ppl I am planning to install vmware on ubuntu and boot windows in it ... what shud i download, VMware Server Windows client package or VMware Server linux client package ?
<shaantanu> this was my original question
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: hold on
<shaantanu> k
<[b] urk> (C) does local variables get their value deleted when i leave the block they got declared? or are they still the same when i return to that block?
<rupert> shaantanu: workstation is the name of the computer that is runing in virtual enviroment ?
<shaantanu> rupert : what do u suggest now ??
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192328
<shaantanu> hmm lemme check out
<rupert> shaantanu: or the name of system that is running natively
<mcphail> [b] urk: i think you declare them as static if you want them to persist. Ask in ##c
<fyrestrtr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<[b] urk> thanks mcphail
<SanketMedhi> ok one question from my side...how do I change my app's tray icon?
<shaantanu> sanket : whats windows vista ??
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: forget that
<shaantanu> will work for XP ??
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: follow the first 3-4 steps for Vmware installation
<necrofile> One last quick question; is there anyway that when I click an address bar or input field that it will automatically highlight everything with the first, single click?
<C> how do I get my memory stick to work in dapper?
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: yes...
<shaantanu> ok .. thanx
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: once you have vmware working, you can use it to run any OS
<shaantanu> C: if ur stick is USB connected .. then ubuntu auto detects it
<shaantanu> ok .. gr 8
<Ackeubu_> fluxbox
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: what arch do you use?
<C> not usb - unfortunately internal
<shaantanu> pentinum - i386
<C> sony memory stick
<Ackeubu_> hey what is the shortcut to change input language when running gswitchit_
<fyrestrtr> C: what do you mean its internal?
<rupert> shaantanu: but which windows do you want to run on vm server ?
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: ok
<necrofile> If it's an SD card it will detect too
<shaantanu> C: what do u mean by internal .. how do u connect it to ur computer ??
<necrofile> which is what it sounds like what you mean by internal.
<fyrestrtr> C: do you mean its built-in?
<shaantanu> rupert : thanx for ur help man .. the problem is now resolved
<FirstStrike> anyone have any idea why i'd be unable to mount a windows drive after compiling a kernel?
<C> sony computers come with memory stick readers built in or onboard anyway inside
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: why did you compile the kernel?
<FirstStrike> because i needed 2.6.17
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: did you choose the right modules? NTFS???
<thoreauputic> FirstStrike: did you compile in ntfs/ fat support ?
<FirstStrike> hmm
<Ramunas> hello
<FirstStrike> unless it was selected by default, no.
<plastic> labas
<SanketMedhi> isn't FAT support enabled by default?
<SanketMedhi> oops! :P
<Ramunas> when i try to write, erase or do anything else on my cd i get this: http://p.pixel.lt/paste/9eea7d5175379ca2dd303261116d04f5/nolines
<FirstStrike> it's an NTFS file system
<SanketMedhi> you can't rely on the defaults!
<Ramunas> any ideas?
<FirstStrike> yea, i know.
<Ramunas> it used to work fine before
<FirstStrike> i followed the guide on the forum
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike:  NTFS won't work like that
<FirstStrike> did the tweeks
<FirstStrike> hmm
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: you have to enable NTF
<SanketMedhi> NTFS*
<FirstStrike> i'll go through it again
<FirstStrike> do you know what option it's under?
<necrofile> wth
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<SanketMedhi> don't remember sorry
<nzk> How do i install linux under windows under mac osx under another linux under a 2nd mac os x
<FirstStrike> ok
<FirstStrike> i'll take a look
<FirstStrike> that's the only thing that's broken though
<Sakunix> cant sudo on a fresh install of ubuntu server?
<Sakunix> any ideas?
<FirstStrike> so i'll consider it good kernel
<FirstStrike> :P
<FirstStrike> since it's my first compile
<Sakunix> error: about gethostbyname()
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<SanketMedhi> Sakunix: the user has to be in the admin group
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: edit /etc/hosts
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, whats it supposed to have in it
<jrib> SanketMedhi: make sure the line "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost luso127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost HOSTNAME" is in /etc/hosts, your HOSTNAME is in /etc/hostname
<Sakunix> fyrestrtr, I have 3 machines next to eacho ther all with alost identical /etc/hosts
<SanketMedhi> jrib: why me?
<SanketMedhi> I did not ask the question! :S
<shaantanu> lol
<fyrestrtr> Sakunix: type 'hostname' , what do you get?
<jrib> Sakunix: oops, taht was a typo, I mean: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost HOSTNAME
<jrib> SanketMedhi: because I just woke up :)
<SanketMedhi> lol
<gotmilk> anyone available to answer some simple questions from a newbie?
<jrib> gotmilk: just ask them, if we know we'll help you out
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: don't repeat, please.
<gotmilk> lol ive come from others chans where its frowned apon and u get berated
<mcphail> gotmilk: we're friendlier here :)
<treb0r> hey chaps - can anybody tell me how to install a pc font in .zip format?
<KenSentMe> !fonts
<dools> hi, i'm using ubuntu 5.10 powerpc edition to install onto an iBook and i'm getting an error installing initrd tools. has anyone had experience with this?
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<gotmilk> well im editing my sources.list file to uncomment lines as i installed while it wasnt connect to the net and the installed commented them , but i dont know how to save it after ive made the changes
<Sakunix> ok you need root privaledges to edit /etc/hosts yes.. and sudo doesnt work
<gotmilk> cli
<Sakunix> we have a problem fyrestrtr and jrib
<jrib> treb0r: you need to unzip it first I think
<KenSentMe> gotmilk: use sudo
<jrib> Sakunix: don't you have a root account on the server?
<KenSentMe> !sudo > gotmilk
<treb0r> jrib: and then what?
<Sakunix> I do
<KenSentMe> gotmilk: look at the info ubotu sent you
<Sakunix> its a fresh install
<Sakunix> just booted up
<C> Any ideas on the built-in memory stick problem
<jrib> treb0r: then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<shaantanu> gotmilk : sudo chmod 770 /etc/apt souces.list
<Zyfo> I "installed" my ATI drivers with EasyUbuntu, but apparently they doesn't seem to work, cause I get 1 fps on lots of games which should work. How can I install them "manually"?
<Sakunix> sudo doesnt work on this brand spanking new instal
<dools> Sakunix: sudo is just a secure method of delegating root access
<jrib> Sakunix: you should be able to type 'su -' and get root access
<KenSentMe> !ati > Zyfo
<Sakunix> kk
<treb0r> jrib: thanks dude!
<KenSentMe> Zyfo: check what ubotu sent you
<k31th> wat is a "challange password" (regarding a ssl cert)
<rupert> shaantanu: sorry i was of for few minut so, which one was the good one ?
<Zyfo> thx, did
<dools> Sakunix: it's quite a clever name actually because it's like 'su do' as in you 'do' an 'su', but also like pseudo root user :)
<shaantanu> k31th: its kinda of a public key which the certificate matches withe records
<fyrestrtr> its actually, switch user do
<shaantanu> rupert : still to try
<shaantanu> k13th : try out en.wikipedia.org for more info
<k31th> shaantanu: should i mkae it secure or wat?
<rupert> shaantanu: sorry i was of for few minut so, which one was the good one ?
<scrooloose_> hi
<scrooloose_> im trying to turn x off so i can install my video drivers
<shaantanu> rupert : I dint try out will let u know soon
<scrooloose_> but init 2 isnt doing it
<dools> fyrestrtr: was it you in here yesterday who recommended i go from 6.0.6 to 5.10 when it was hanging doing install?
<scrooloose_> any hints?
<fyrestrtr> dools: no.
<rupert> shaantanu: ok
<jrib> !nvidia > scrooloose_
<shaantanu> k13th: preferably yes
<Sakunix> it tells me authentication failed
<fyrestrtr> scrooloose_: ctrl+alt+f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sakunix> when I type the password I typed at the install
<gotmilk> so it will save the changes as i make them under sudo?
<shaantanu> gotmilk : r u talking to me ??
<dools> has anyone installed 5.10 on an iBook?
<scrooloose_> Sakunix: thx
<SanketMedhi> Sakunix: is the user you tried sudo with in the admin group?
<gotmilk> anyone mate :)
<shaantanu> gotmilk : sudo chmod 770 /etc/apt souces.list
<Sakunix> I just installed installed it so I assume so
<jrib> Sakunix: well you can reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu, but I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to su to root unless your password is actually incorrect
<shaantanu> this will allow u to save the file
<Sakunix> jrib, kk will do
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: what ?
<mcphail> gotmilk: if you try to edit the file without using sudo, you will not be able to save
<Ramunas> dools: I'm sure somebody has, just not me
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: chmod to save a file? :S
<shaantanu> he cant alter the sources.list file dude
<mcphail> shaantanu: that is unsafe
<dools> Ramunas: hyuk hyuk
<shaantanu> chmod will be changing perms
<fyrestrtr> shaantanu: that is not a solution.
<shaantanu> by default he does not have the write perm
<FirstStrike> in qconf, what's the difference between a dog in a check box and a check mark in the check box?
<SanketMedhi> gotmilk: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcphail> shaantanu: i repeat, that is unsafe
<FirstStrike> er..dot
<shaantanu> by my comand it will give him write perm
<fyrestrtr> shaantanu: there is a reason for that.
<gotmilk> yeah thats what i am using
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: changing perms can make the system insecure
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: try changing perms of /etc/securetty :P
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: you won't be able to login into your own system :P
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: the permissions are there for good reasons
<fyrestrtr> shaantanu: there is a reason the permissions are set the way they are, and there is a reason why you must use sudo. Don't think you can change permissions on files and make them writable for everyone and nothing will go wrong.
<sergio-> hello
<sergio-> is there a way to umask only one directory?
<sergio-> i mean i want the subdir's and files created in that subdir have perms rwx for goup
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: never mess with perms for non-private files
<gotmilk> once im in the .list file and changed it how do i save lol (brnad new to linux) as if i have to say that though lol
<mcphail> shaantanu: the sources.list is a list of _trusted_ download sites and should not be world-writable
<pequatre> hello everyone. Does anyone know if xine supports .pae playback ? f so, which is the packet to dl ? thx
<lhds> GUYS i have tried to download a 40 megs file for 5 times and its cutting ... i really need a getright like program i am on ubuntu help
<mcphail> gotmilk: what are you using to edit the file?
<gotmilk> vi
<SanketMedhi> sergio-: chmod 770 filename
<fyrestrtr> lhds: sounds like a problem with your internet connection
<thoreauputic> lhds: try d4x or gwget
<SanketMedhi> gotmilk: vi filename
<chemaja> lhds: there's firefox extensions
<mcphail> gotmilk: press escape then :wq then enter
<SanketMedhi> gotmilk: then Esc + :wq for saving it
<pequatre> s/pae/ape
<SanketMedhi> yeah
<lhds> firefox extensions?
<lhds> gwget websource?
<SanketMedhi> lhds: use wget
<gotmilk> ahh k , is there a document i can read for those types of commands?
<mcphail> gotmilk: you might want to try an easier text editor to start off with
<SanketMedhi> lhds: gwget breaks up a file if you disconnect it, wget does not
<mcphail> gotmilk: vim is very powerful, but there is a lot to learn
<SanketMedhi> gotmilk: System >> HElp >> System Documentation or go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<lhds> great
<thoreauputic> SanketMedhi: umm - that's configurable: gwget can resume
<lhds> thats nice to know
<SanketMedhi> ok
<lhds> so ill wget my mother from now on
<SanketMedhi> thoreauputic: I have faced huge probs with gwget when dloading a DVD
<goudkov> hi guys, is there any downside to using noatime on a production box?
<mcphail> gotmilk: run "vimtutor" from the command line
<gotmilk> yeah im doing it from cli ( probably shouldnt but i think ill learn more from the get go ) well actually im doing this so i can install KDE
<thoreauputic> SanketMedhi: hmm - well I admist I use wget in a terminal :) just as easy
<stray77> id be using a torrent app if i were downloading a dvd
<thoreauputic> *admit
<SanketMedhi> thoreauputic: wget rocks! :P
<nzk> !giving oral sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giving oral sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nzk> darn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mcphail is currentl wgetting freebsd
<SanketMedhi> lol
<thoreauputic> nzk: no more please
<nzk> fucking in the ass
<nzk> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nzk> !fruitcup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fruitcup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* nzk was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<lhds> Resolving download2.vmware.com... 80.239.170.206, 80.239.170.199
<lhds> Connecting to download2.vmware.com|80.239.170.206|:80... connected.
<lhds> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<lhds> 13:24:44 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<SanketMedhi> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<neenaoffline> where do I mount stuff ?
<lhds> woops dont say a thing i am sorry
<dools> neenaoffline: in the back
<fyrestrtr> neenaoffline: disk manager
<rsk> neenaoffline: whereever you want
<neenaoffline> can I add "bash mountfs.sh" to rc.local ?
<mcphail> lhds: the server will have been set up to refuse an agent which doesn't identify itself
<pequatre> hello everyone. Does anyone know if xine supports .ape playback ? f so, which is the packet to dl ? thx
<mcphail> lhds: you can set wget to pass a user-agent string of your choice
<pseudomorph> hi folks, I've got a small problem with a patition i accidently filled with a torrent, I've moved the torrent to another partition however /home reports as full (87Mb used 1.1Mb on a 4.5 gig partition)
<neenaoffline> can I add "bash mountfs.sh" to rc.local ?
<SanketMedhi> I have a command in /etc/rc.local which runs as normal user when I want it to run as root. What can I do to make it run as root user???
<fyrestrtr> neenaoffline: use /etc/fstab
<neenaoffline> okay
<jrib> sergio-: maybe check out ACL's for that
<jrib> gotmilk: for vi commands?
<shaantanu> sorry i got DC
<FirstStrike> SanketMedhi: does "NTFS file system support" sound familiar? :P
<shaantanu> sanket u there ??
<SanketMedhi> yes
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: I don't get you
<FirstStrike> :>
<shaantanu> so .. opening in vi editor will alow u to save sources.list ??
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: only if you run it with sudo
<stray77> :wq!
<LadyNikon> shaantanu: what SanketMedhi said
<shaantanu> and y is changing perms not suggested ??
<Fudge> hi does ubuntu have a live cd that is downloadable?
<stray77> yes
<LadyNikon> because you can accidently lock yourself out
<zanpakuto> anyone used xen with dual lan cards? how do I enable both on the domU?
<KenSentMe> Fudge: the install cd is the live cd too
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: it will give access to users who should not be able to access?chnge it
<Fudge> ah too easy
<KenSentMe> Fudge: go to http://ubuntu.com/download
<Fudge> thanks muchly KenSentMe
<shaantanu> ok ...
<KenSentMe> Fudge: no problem
<stray77> make sure youre getting 6.06.1
<flo> hi, how can I browse my network using nautilus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp83-237-58-135.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<shaantanu> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SanketMedhi> flo: Places >> Network servers
<SanketMedhi> flo: else, Places >> Connect to server
<SanketMedhi> hmmm
<flo> SanketMedhi: yeah, there is a "Browse Network" Button. Is it possible to get a link to the Tree View, like when I create a link to a custom location?
<nrdb> I am trying to get "Lemonade tycoon 2" to run under wine but I get the message "could not MapAndLoad" can anyone help?
<SanketMedhi> nrdb: /join #wine
<my_key> the shipit page seams down...
<nrdb> SanketMedhi: been there :(
<SanketMedhi> nrdb: you won't get any wine help here
<jrib> nrdb: #winehq ?
<SanketMedhi> nrdb: all games don't work on wine
<my_key> anybody knows what happend?
<nrdb> jrib: ok
<SanketMedhi> flo: open nautilus. Go >> Location
<KenSentMe> my_key: maybe they're working on it. We should have patience
<jrib> nrdb: check the database on the wine site as well
<SanketMedhi> try that I am outta ideas
<nrdb> jrib: lots more people there.
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: you there?
<flo> got it -> Custom Location -> network:///
<shaantanu> ya
<flo> thanx for help
<thoreauputic> shipit is up - pingable and open on port 80 anyway
<metaloid> i'm getting sick of this:'ve a sony vaio-sz2hp. Everything was working fine, till I installed the latest kernel upgrade, now the i810 glx extensions don't work.qCould you help me out?
<metaloid> And now, the most craziest thing. This laptop has 2 graphic cards, the intel and the nvidia.If I uninstall the nvidia-glx package and reinstall the libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa packages, the i810 glx extensions work perfectly untill I install the nvidia-glx, that causes them to don't work again.
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: i get a launchpad page
<shaantanu> apt-get install wine
<shaantanu> Reading package lists... Done
<shaantanu> Building dependency tree... Done
<shaantanu> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shaantanu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shaantanu> is only available from another source
<thoreauputic> shipit is also listening on 443 - KenSentMe ah, I just telneted and pinged, let me look...
<shaantanu> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<shaantanu> what to do ??
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: do *NOT* paste here!
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: wine is no longer in the main repos
<SanketMedhi> !pastebin > shaantanu
<shaantanu> what repo then
<SanketMedhi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shaantanu> k
<Zyfo> uff. that ATI guide really fucked things up :p
<metaloid> have u seen my problem?
<metaloid> 've a sony vaio-sz2hp. Everything was working fine, till I installed the latest kernel upgrade, now the i810 glx extensions don't work.qCould you help me out?
<metaloid> And now, the most craziest thing. This laptop has 2 graphic cards, the intel and the nvidia.If I uninstall the nvidia-glx package and reinstall the libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa packages, the i810 glx extensions work perfectly untill I install the nvidia-glx, that causes them to don't work again.
<shaantanu> anyways what repo is it in then
<DevGet> http://pastebin.se/3454 <- anyone who knowns how to fix so apcupsd will be able to create the look file?
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: yes, confirmed - I get launchpad too
<ShaggyDog> metaloid:  does your memory stick reader work on you vaio?
<metaloid> lolol... havent tried the memory stick
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Zyfo> I had all my file systems set to Ext3, now, after some fuckups I did in ubuntu, it's apparently set to RAW (X is wrongly confg. or so) What can I do to get it back to ext2(3)?
<thoreauputic> there was maintenance on launchpad a few hours ago - maybe a few tweaks to do still
<kyefun> anyone know how to get unicode to work on rythembox?
<metaloid> ShaggyDog : on the computer view there is a sony hs-usb stick,dunno what it is
<ShaggyDog> what kernel version are you using?
<metaloid> 2.6.15-26-686
<tuxub> hello everyone
<Zyfo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShaggyDog> metaloid:  mine doesn't mount at all, nothing happens when I put in a MS
<Zyfo> I did  'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then everything got fucked up. How can I go back to the backed up version using only terminal?
<tuxub> i am having a problem with procmail: doesnt this rule * ^Subject: {Spam?} catch all e-mails whose subjects start with {Spam?} and with anything after that???
<thoreauputic> !language > Zyfo
<Zyfo> well ok, I'm sorry.
<gotmilk> is :WQ a special key?
<stray77> in vi?
<mcphail> gotmilk: no
<gotmilk> yeah
<thoreauputic> gotmilk: no, you hit escape, then type that ( in vi)
<stray77> : signifies a command
<stray77> w = write
<stray77> q=quit
<mcphail> gotmilk: type "escape" to go to command mode then ":wq" to write and quit
<ShaggyDog> metaloid:  vaoi vgn-tx1 and a desktop v2m - on neither does it work - is it my kernel?
<martinvdk> why is enemy territory running at 10 fps in ubuntu and about 60 fps in windows??
<shaantanu> gotmilk : <esc> :x will work just the same
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: Check for automatic backups in /etc/X11 . If that fails, run it again. You should have backuped your xorg.conf though ...
<Ng> martinvdk: have you installed the binary drivers for your graphics card?
<martinvdk> I have installed those drivers from easy ubuntu
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: There is a way to automatically detect anything without questions, like during installation, but I can't remember the command ....
<Zyfo> neutrinomass: I have no idea how it's done.And yes, there is a bcakup but I don't know HOW to activate it
<Ng> martinvdk: what kind of card do you have?
<martinvdk> when I look down to the ground I can get it to 70 fps, but when I look up it drops
<martinvdk> nvidia geforce 4 420GO 32 mb
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: "sudo mv /path/to/backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<gotmilk> ahh k escape then : then wq lol
<Ng> martinvdk: perhaps try turning down some detail levels, but it sounds like its all ok
<gotmilk> stupid me was being literal when someone said ESC + :WQ
<Zyfo> neutrinomass: where's the backup then? I know it's at some logical place but I don't know where it actually is, you don't happen to know what the name is called?
<Ng> martinvdk: you can run "glxinfo | grep vendor" in a terminal to check that you don't have an SGI GL library still being used
<SanketMedhi> martinvdk: are you sure your drivers are working fine?
<martinvdk> Ng: I've tried running on LOWEST detail and 640x480, it still only runs at about 25 fps
<mcphail> gotmilk: vim isn't intuitive
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: Um.. not sure. Try looking in /etc/X11 ...
<Zyfo> neutrinomass: I know it craeted a backup, I even wrote it up in a .txt file, problem is I can't access that drive anymore... :P
<Zyfo> ok, thanks
<Zyfo> neutrinomass: how do I list all files in a dir?
<gotmilk> much better now its actually communicating with the reps
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: 'ls'
<SanketMedhi> ls
<SanketMedhi> :P
<Zyfo> ok
<Zyfo> what does "ctrl alt backspace" does?
<stray77> ls -ln |more
<neutrinomass> Zyfo: Take a look at /var/backups as well, it's likely to be there
<SanketMedhi> restart X server
<mcphail> Zyfo: dpkg-reconfigure creates a backup itself before changing the file
<Zyfo> mcphail: I know, I just don't know how to activate the backup.
<mcphail> Zyfo: have you locate dthat backup?
<neutrinomass> ...he actually doesn't know where the backup is ... my guess is /var/backup
<Zyfo> mcphail: no, I don't know how to do that either.
<martinvdk> Ng: glxinfo | grep vendor gives Server glx vendor string: Nvidia Corporation, the same for client glx vendor string, and openGL vendor string
<x-s-> what's the ubuntu xgl support channel?
<neutrinomass> x-s-: #ubuntu-xgl
<SanketMedhi> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<KenSentMe> #ubuntu-xgl
<Ng> martinvdk: that suggests that the accelerated drivers are working fine. try dropping the detail levels a bit I guess
<martinvdk> Ng: It runs at about 25 fps with everything OFF/low and 640x480
<mcphail> Zyfo: it will be under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.chainofnumbers
<Zyfo> mcphail: thanks!
<mcphail> Zyfo: the chain of numbers is the date of the backup
<Zyfo> yeah, ty
<gotmilk> hrmm i can ping google but its not connecting to the au archives
<horrork> Ok here it isHp is 361855-001
<gotmilk> should i just use the global ones
<shaji> how does one play aveseq files on a dapper install?
<mcphail> gotmilk: have you run "sudo apt-get update"
<ShaggyDog> metaloid:  any ideas re memory stick?
<shaji> avseq files are the mpeg files found on VCDs
<gotmilk> yeah ive just run that and its not connecting
<tuxtux> ciao
<ompaul> gotmilk, paste the contents into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thoreauputic> gotmilk: you are using au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<gotmilk> yeah
<azcazandco> hello everyone, can someone help me regain some key mappings?  for some reason I can no longer get the pound sign nor take screen grabs
<thoreauputic> gotmilk: well, it appears to be up
<thoreauputic> gotmilk: there are other u mirrors
<thoreauputic> umm .au mirrors
<ompaul> thoreauputic, use a web browser to prove :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: good advice :)
<shaji> ubotu
<thoreauputic> ompaul: gotmilk yep it open in FF no problems
<thoreauputic> *opens
* azcazandco wonders how he lost keymappings in the first place
<gotmilk> yeah same here on my laptop but not on the server
<roxlu> hi all!
<gotmilk> wierd
<ompaul> gotmilk, please paste the sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<roxlu> does anyone know a small / simple c++ editor for ubuntu?
<mcphail> azcazandco: have you just switched to xgl/compiz?
<[UNLY] mrp> anyone knows of a good streaming audio player for ubuntu to listen to online radio stations? Thanks
<azcazandco> mcphail: I have installed it but not using it
<nrdb> roxlu: I like gedit
<roxlu> ok tahnx
<gotmilk> umm id have to type the entire thing lol
<thoreauputic> roxlu: nedit or scite perhaps
<roxlu> thanx a lot..
<thoreauputic> [UNLY] mrp: what kind of streams?
<thoreauputic> [UNLY] mrp: you might enjoy streamtuner for shoutcast streams
<azcazandco> mcphail: just figured out I can no longer tab for name completion in gaim also
<[UNLY] mrp> ok i'll check it out,thanks
<mcphail> azcazandco: no idea why, i'm afraid
<Tarandus> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<thoreauputic> [UNLY] mrp: your choice depends on what codecs the station uses really
<azcazandco> mcphail: bummer
<Zyfo> thanks a lot for your help guys, whoever you were, backup worked :P
<thoreauputic> [UNLY] mrp: if you install streamtuner. install streamripper as well :)
<Tarandus> my problem is that a) I need to log in and manually start firestarter and b) I cannot setup eth0 automatically to have no default route
<Zyfo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<azcazandco> oh well... back to try and map them again
<Tarandus> that means a) I'd need a way to ifconfig eth0 up automatically without giving it a default gw
<Tarandus> and b) then a way to start firestarter or something like that automatically
<Tarandus> please help me and you rescue one machine from the grip of Gentoo ;)
<mcphail> Tarandus: you don't have to log in to firestarter
<mcphail> Tarandus: the rules it creates are present at boot
<niekie> Tarandus, do you want to do something before the network connection comes up?
<niekie> If so, use pre-up rules.
<gotmilk> maybe i should give up on server based and just go desktop
<Tarandus> mcphail: I guess firestarter fails to start because I have "internal" net always present (etho) but external net only sometimes (a pluggable WLAN card)
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know how to get an origonal Xbox controller working under Ubuntu?
<stray77> gotmilk, try this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<jisatsu> does Ubuntu get installed with any kind of firewall by default?
<Tarandus> so, I think I need network-manager to manage the WLAN card, and I need to set eth0 statically so that it will not have a default gateway
<gotmilk> yeah ive seen that but for some reason this thing doesnt want to contact the archives keeps failing even though it can resolve goole and such when i ping it
<Acid___> jisatsu: yes, iptables
<Tarandus> niekie: Where are they located exactly?
<gotmilk> google and such
<niekie> Tarandus, umm..
<jisatsu> Acid___:  how do I configure it to allow port 80?
<Acid___> jisatsu: it allows everything by default :)
<mcphail> Tarandus: edit /etc/network/interfaces (using man interfaces)
<niekie> You need to add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<jisatsu> it does? people are having trouble connecting to my httpd, refused connections
<gotmilk> should i install breezy and then update to dapper, ive got a breezy install cd
<gotmilk> or should i download and burn dapper
<stray77> download the latest
<niekie> Does anybody know how I should get my USB ext3 drive mounted on bootup?
<stray77> use the .torrents
<Acid___> jisatsu: humm, what is your internet connection ?
<niekie> I have a USB HD partitioned with FAT32 and ext3
<jisatsu> dsl
<gotmilk> yeah ill install breezy to see if there is something wrong with the network while im download dapper
<niekie> I want to mount the USB drive on /media/usbext3 on boot.
<Tarandus> rebooting the firewall, brb
<drpc> hi
<Acid___> jisatsu: usb or ethernet ?
<mcphail> niekie: somewhere under /media/
<RamiKassab> hey guys, for some reason I get the "Unlock Keyring" popup for Network Manager that asks me to enter a password for default keyring to unlock for nm-applet. is there any way to get rid of this and what exactly is it trying to do?
<jisatsu> Acid___:  Ethernet, but I have a DMZ configured
<niekie> I tried the following on /etc/fstab: /dev/sda2       /media/usbext3  ext3    auto            0       0
<drpc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Acid___> jisatsu: ok
<niekie> Though that does not work, the HD is not mounted on boot.
<mcphail> niekie: the device will be /dev/sdx (where x could be any number)
<niekie> However if I do sudo mount -a it does work.
<niekie> mcphail, yes, I figured that out :)
<drpc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<cowbud> can someone explain to me how login authenticates against the shadow passwd file?
<niekie> /dev/sda1 is the FAT32, /dev/sda2 is ext3
<IOU> any ideas why when booting from a CD on one of my computers, just after the Kernel loads, the system restarts?
<Acid___> jisatsu: have you looked at netstat ?
<mcphail> niekie: there used to be issues between udev and hotplug on boot, but don't know if that has been smoothed out since they were integrated
<drpc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<niekie> mcphail, hmm..
<jisatsu> Acid___:  what in particular? not sure how to use it
<niekie> Do you know of any possible workaround?
<Acid___> jisatsu: to see if it binds to the correct IP
<mcphail> niekie: you could try adding mount -a to root's crontab @reboot
<jrib> !compile > drpc
<DarkRain> hello.
<jisatsu> ah ok, good point ^^ lemme check
<drpc> how
<drpc> how?
<jrib> drpc: check your private messages from ubotu
<mcphail> niekie: but that is a poor hack
<Acid___> drpc: apt-get install build-essential :)
<niekie> mcphail, would it give any issues?
<mcphail> niekie: it shouldn't
<DarkRain> I was wondering, how difficult it is to set up a second monitor in ubuntu. (still trying to find a distro to settle down with)
<jisatsu> Acid___:  looks like my IP address changed when I installed Linux, that must be it ^^ thanks for the help, I'll see if changing it fixes it
<Acid___> jisatsu: ok :)
<KenSentMe> DarkRain: check the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<mcphail> niekie: external usb drives have been problematic since udev was introduced
<niekie> mcphail, =S
<IOU> any ideas?
<niekie> mcphail, it actually is an internal HD, but it's on an external casing, with USB.
<niekie> Anyway, let's try adding the cron.
<mcphail> niekie: same thing, i'm afraid
<niekie> mcphail, I'm not that experienced with cron, how would I add it?
<forngren> How can I use my ubuntu dvd to gain root access, in order to fix grub? I can't get http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_use_Ubuntu_Installation_CD.2C_to_gain_root_user_access to work
<niekie> sudo -i and crontab -e, then add @reboot whattodo?
<mcphail> niekie: type "sudo crontab -e -u root"
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<Acid___> forngren: sudo passwd root
<mcphail> niekie: then in the editor type "@reboot mount -a"
<niekie> mcphail, allright, thank you very much :)
<forngren> Acid___: huh, from live interface?
<niekie> I'm going to try it now.
<Acid___> forngren: mount your boot partition and fix it :)
<niekie> Be back in a bit, I'll tell if it worked.
<Acid___> forngren: yep, start a terminal
<mcphail> niekie: _hopefully_ it will work
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know how to get an origonal Xbox controller working under Ubuntu?
<Acid___> forngren: sudo passwd root <= to acces root account
<Acid___> forngren: and then mount your boot partition
<gotmilk> do the different desktop enviroments impact on programming development for applications within it?
<forngren> Acid___: ok, thanks
<mcphail> gotmilk: yes
<jatt> gotmilk: no
<gotmilk> hugely or just a little bit
<gotmilk> lol
<IOU> any ideas why when booting from a CD on one of my computers, just after the Kernel loads, the system restarts? Thought it could be a power issue
<Acid___> forngren: hope that helps :)
<gotmilk> which one :)
<Acid___> forngren: query me if you need :)
<jatt> gotmilk: Using emacs for development works the same on gnome, kde, etc. It depends on the development tools you use.
<mcphail> gotmilk: gnome apps use gtk and gnome libraries. KDE apps use Qt. You _can_ use whatever widget set you want in either environment, but they'll look different
<mr3vil> moin
<Lattyware> OK, I have my xbox controller connected to my PC via a XBX -> USB cable I created, and I can get it to work with Windows Xbox Controller drivers, but I cannot find any equivalent Linux drivers.
<gotmilk> im thinking about using xcfe as id like to use ltsp and not have a huge amount of processing to be done on the server (which is what they say xfce is better for)
<Acid___> Lattyware: there's a driver in the kernel
<Lattyware> Acid___: How can I get that to work then?
<gotmilk> or what would u guys recommend?
<Lattyware> Bacause I cannot get anything to recognise the controller
<Acid___> Lattyware: modprobe xpad
<shaji> any idea on how to play plain Video CDs on dapper?
<shaji> i have the w32codecs installed
<Zyfo> Is there some way I can transfer my mouse settings from Windows to Ubuntu? I really can't get it right.
<KenSentMe> !vlc > shaji
<Acid___> Lattyware: and then modprobe joydev
<jatt> gotmilk: I don't understand what you are asking for. Do your application depend on a desktop manager? What does your application do?
<IOU> brb in 5-10
<Lattyware> Acid___: Done both.
<Acid___> Lattyware: jstest /dev/js0 ?
<shaji> thanks KenSentMe
<Lattyware> jstest: No such file or directory
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<Acid___> Lattyware: apt-get install joystick
<Lattyware> Acid___: Got it allready
<Lattyware> joystick is already the newest version.
<Acid___> Lattyware: can you see in your dmesg if it talks about a joystick device
<Lattyware> I don't understand, dmesg?
<Tarandus> no, I still need to start the firestarter GUI to have the firewall work
<jujimufu> ok, so, I went to this site: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building and I downloaded git and git-core, and when I run git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm, it says "/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied."
<niekie> mcphail, works, thank you very much!
<Lattyware> ah.
<mcphail> niekie: np
<Lattyware> I think I get it
<Acid___> Lattyware: just type dmesg | grep js in your terminal
<niekie> I'm now formatting it again because I messed something else up though, hehe. :)
<mcphail> :)
<Lattyware> Acid___: Then what?
<drpc> hello
<Acid___> Lattyware: have you got lines about a joystick device ?
<drpc> it same po
<drpc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Lattyware> nope.
<Lattyware> ah
<Lattyware> wait
<jatt> drpc: pastbin the whole configure output
<neutrinomass> drpc: Have you installed build-essential ?
<Thau|walk> is it in here i should ask questions about ubuntu 6.06 lamp php configuration?
<Lattyware> [4306087.185000]  input: X-Box pad as /class/input/input5
<Lattyware> [4300905.272000]  input: X-Box pad as /class/input/input4
<dsas> Thau|walk: Ask away
<engla> My Xorg continually uses cpu, does composite affect this, should I turn off composite?
<Thau|walk> well i need a little help with configure php so that i can use db3
<engla> Or is Continuous 10-40 % cpu usage normal for Xorg? Is it possible to push it to 5-10%
<unplugd> Can anybody help? How to make apache/ubuntu read php3 file extensions? (trying to run dialupadmin with freeradius)
<Lattyware> unplugd: Go into your httpd.conf
<forngren> Acid___: I've mounted by boot partition, can I just sudo grub-install /boot/partition?
<unplugd> lattyware: entering http.conf
<Lattyware> add index.php3 to your DirectoryIndex list
<KenSentMe> unplugd: are you using Apache or Apache2, if the latter, then make you config in apache.conf
<Acid___> forngren: you grub-install /dev/xxx
<stray77> unplugd, check out http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p6
<forngren> Acid___: ok, thanks again
<Acid___> forngren: no problem :)
<Lattyware> unplugd: I think that's what you want, anyway
<Lattyware> I'm not an expert :P
<cntb> cntb: hi licensing problem in buying hp or any other portable. since a porable computer is not as modular in the buying sense of word. all companies impose buying an oem Ms license which I don t need in two cases . 1. linux !!! 2. customer already owns Volume license and has an unused license.>>>>>>>>>> so How to fight this ???
<unplugd> trying to find directoryindex list ,using apache2
<Khamael> if 64-bit isn`t that much faster than 32-bit, what is the point?
<Lattyware> 64bit supports more RAM and stuff
<Lattyware> I belive.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with getting ubntu to work on a G3 POWERBOOK?
<Lattyware> Things like that.
<Zyfo> Is there some way I can transfer my mouse settings from Windows to Ubuntu?
<unplugd> found directoryindexlist in apache2.conf changed the settings
<Lattyware> Acid___: OK, There were two lines refering to Xpad.
<Lattyware> [4306087.185000]  input: X-Box pad as /class/input/input5 [4300905.272000]  input: X-Box pad as /class/input/input4
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: what problem do you have. Explain what doesn't work and maybe someone here has a solution
<Acid___> Lattyware: but none of them are talking us about a physical device
<Nightattack> hello, I'm not getting any sound when playing Enemy Territory, can anyone help me please ^^ ?
<Lattyware> Acid___: Not as far as I can see.
<KenSentMe> Nightattack: do you have other programs running?
<Nightattack> only gaim
<KenSentMe> Nightattack: maybe close that too. I don't have sound in ET when i have TeamSpeak running
<Nightattack> i tried already, didn't work :(
<dmsantam> when i try to change resolution in gnome, it claims that: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension"
<dmsantam> how can i turn this on in xorg.conf?
<justin_> Nightattack: did you try restarting ALSA?
<zoidberg> well guys i'm trying to install Ubuntu Badger on a newworld G3 powerbook 333mhz 64mb ram
<Nightattack> jusin_: how?
<Nightattack> justin_: how? (ops :P )
<zoidberg> when i am intalling it
<zoidberg> i get all the way to partitioning diks
<zoidberg> disk
<zoidberg> and then the screen keeps on going white
<zoidberg> any solutions?
<KenSentMe> !return
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: do you try to install Breezy Badger or Dapper Drake?
<zoidberg> breezy badger
<zoidberg> i had tried installing xubuntu dapper
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: maybe you can try the latest version Dapper
<zoidberg> but i found out that dapper doesnt support g3 powerbooks
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: ah, ok
<justin_> Nightattack:  alsa-utils -restart from what I remember :P
<zoidberg> it works randomly on some G3 machines
<IOU> does anyone know why when i try booting from a CD on one of my computers, just after the Kernel loads, the system restarts? Thought it could be a power issue
<zoidberg> but i had badger working before
<zoidberg> i had installed it on this G3 powerbook
<zoidberg> its when i tried to upgrade to dapper that i had problems
<zoidberg> so i thought i should just install badger again
<justin_> Nightattack: try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils -restart
<justin_> Nightattack: try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<chris449> in this order: the computer came with xp, i re partitioned and installed ubuntu, grub didn't work, i installed bootmagic, grub runs when i select linux from bootmagic. how do i stop grub running?
<zoidberg> and now i get this problem tat i dont know how to fix
<justin_> try both with the - and without it
<chris449> could someone help me?
<zoidberg> anyone have any ideas
<zoidberg> ?
<Nightattack> justin_: ok i restarted
<IOU> zoidberg, does your system do anything when it starts?>
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: have you tried manual partitioning?
<justin_> Nightattack: Alright, see if you have your sound back
<nikon> ne 1 know why
<Nightattack> justin_: didn't work, should I try to shut down gaim again?
<mcphail> chris449: you didn't install grub to the mbr at your initial install
<thoreauputic> zoidberg: I just did a wiki search on ibook G3 - you might find something that helps in there ->>
<zoidberg> haventr really tried manula partitoning
<nikon> synaptic would just load into memory
<thoreauputic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/G3?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ibook+G3&fullsearch=Text
<nikon> and then not show up ?!?
<zoidberg> but how will that be any differien?
<mcphail> chris449: instead you installed it to your ubuntu parttition
<justin_> Nightattack: Besides gaim what do you have running right now?
<justin_> Nightattack: Do you have any browsers open?
<Nightattack> justin_: firefox
<mistraal> how do I add locales on ubuntu server?
<mcphail> chris449: your new bootloader will simply call grub on that partition
<thoreauputic> zoidberg: oops sorry you said powerbook
<justin_> Nightattack: Close it
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: don't know , maybe there's a problem with the automatic partitioner
<IOU> any ideas at all on my prob?
<Nightattack> justin_: closed and tried et again, but still no sound
<justin_> Nightattack: Sometimes flash will close the sound to all other apps, ven XMMS etc..
<forngren> Acid___: http://ubuntu.pastecode.com/3226
<nikon> ne ideas on my prob?
<KenSentMe> nikon: when you run it from terminal, do you get an error or something?
<nikon> no thats the thing
<justin_> Nightattack: You have no sound in what again. ET right?\
<nikon> i will try right now
<zoidberg> so how do i use manual partitioning
<zoidberg> ?
<Nightattack> justin_: yep, in ET
<stray77> carefully
<chris449> i installed grub to the MBR when i installed ubuntu ( i guess it was automatic)
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: it's an option in the installer
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: don't know exactly
<chris449> but it kept rebooting the comp, so i used a bootcd to install bootmagic
<zoidberg> do i need to be in exper mode
<mcphail> chris449: by what you have said, you didn't :(
<nikon> KenSentMe yer it just
<chris449> ok whatever
<nikon> sits their cursor flashin
<chris449> how do i get rid of it?
<nikon> loads into mem
<nikon> thats it
<KenSentMe> zoidberg: i don't know. It's been a long time since i installed Breezy
<alek> hi
<thoreauputic> zoidberg: no, don't use expert mode unless you know how to set up sudo and groups
<trygg> Heh, what do i have to apt-get to have gtk2-chtheme?
<stray77> chris449, what do you want to replace it with?
<chris449> bootmagic
<chris449> bootmagic is in the MBR atm
<thoreauputic> zoidberg: th eexpert install sets a root password and you have to reconfigure sudo manually
<alek> which command stops ftp deamon?
<chris449> but when bootmagic calls the linux partition, it freezes at GRUB loading stage 2
<mcphail> chris449: you should be able to configure your new bootloader to directly boot the linux partition, rather than just calling grub. i have no experience with that bootloader tough, so can't tell you the syntax
<nikon> lol it sits in mem
<chris449> hmm ok thanks
<chris449> i'll give it a whirl
<nikon> makin everythin go slow
<stray77> alek, which ftp server r u running?
<nikon> high processor usage
<thoreauputic> alek: depends which one - for example though sudo /etc/init.d/pureftpd stop
<alek> vsftpd
<eminem2oo> hello
<thoreauputic> usually the scrip is in /etc/init.d anyway
<alek> oki ill check
<alek> it works
<alek> =] 
<thoreauputic> :)
<eminem2oo> HOW CAN I CONNECT THRU THE UNDERNET ?
<alek> so every deamon is placed into /etc/init.d ?
<thoreauputic> eminem2oo: first take the gum out from behind your caps lock
<soheil> I havve problem swith many things
<thoreauputic> ie stop shouting
<KenSentMe> emile: he now has gum behind his power button
<soheil> I dowwnloaded some thing using wine
<KenSentMe> emile: sorry, i meant thoreauputic
<jrib> soheil: try to tell us one thing at a time, or if some things eem related then just let us know
<thoreauputic> heh I didn't notice the /quit
<thoreauputic> :)
<Tarandus> I'd need a way to set up a firewall with external network device absent so that when it is inserted (a pluggable WLAN card) the firewall would start functioning immediately
<Nightattack> hello, I have no sound while playing ET, can anyone help me solve that ^^ ?
<tjm> So erm.. why do you people use Ubuntu ?
<agt> street cred
<mr3vil> tjm cause it rocks
<KenSentMe> Nightattack: have you tried running ET from terminal, maybe you get a sound error
<Tarandus> Firestarter fails if the card is a) not inserted or b) not asociated with an access point
<Nightattack> KenSentMe: yes i tried, no errors
<jrib> Nightattack: make sure nothhing else is playing any sound before you start ET
<XVampireX> tjm: Cause that's the buzzword nowadays, just like: Why do you use mp3's?
<ardchoille> tjm: I use Ubuntu because I have found that it works best for what I want to do in Linux :)
<lukus001> How can i mount my window xp hard disk. i tired "mount /dev/hdc1/ media window -t ntfs but that just make the drive respond to nothing whereas before is said it couldnt mount w/e
<Nightattack> jrib: still didn't work :<
<XVampireX> tjm: I'm about to try Gentoo though, I hear it's good and modular :P
<jrib> Nightattack: try 'aoos command_for_ET' maybe?
<jrib> Nightattack: aoss I mean
<Nightattack> jrib: aoss et?
<KenSentMe> Has anyone got dual screen working with an Ati 9800 Pro? I've run the tutorial on the ubuntuforums, but it doesn't work for me. The second screen is always the same as the first.
<jrib> Nightattack: yeah, you'll need the alsa-oss package installed though
<Nightattack> jrib: i get an error regarding sound
<soheil> I installed a CD 'strategy' using wine
<tsw> any ideas why clean dapper server install says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" on ifup eth1?
<Tarandus> Is there a way to store keys to wlan networks so that network-manager would not always cause the system to ask for a keyring password?
<lukus001> No one know why my window hard disk wont mount properly?
<chris449> hmm, anyone that remembers my problem from above, i chose to boot straight from the primary partition, and all it says is GRUB
<chris449> not even loading stage something, it just says GRUB
<KenSentMe> soheil: for problems with wine, most of the time you get them solved quicker at the #winehq channel
<BlueEagle> lukus001: Which error message are you getting?
<soheil> it yielded a couple of files,including strategy.exe
<thoreauputic> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Nightattack> jrib: i have it installed, here's my error btw http://paste.uni.cc/9483
<tjm> Ubuntu sucks!
<BlueEagle> chris449: does it say GRUB or GRUB>
<mr3vil> tjm y?
<chris449> the first one, it's not a grub prompt
<KenSentMe> tjm: good for you
<chris449> i can't type anything
<lukus001> blueEagle, well i did the mount command from the guide but it wont leet me in i double click the drive and nothing happends
<soheil> but wine doesn't execute strategy.exe
<KenSentMe> soheil: like i said, try #winehq
<lukus001> blueegale whereas before i did that, i got a error about it not being mounted
<soheil> #wine
<BlueEagle> chris449: Well then stage1 isn't properly installed. Did you use the livecd or the alternate install cd
<jrib> Nightattack: does this suggestion work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=enemy+territory+sound
<BlueEagle> ?
<BlueEagle> lukus001: I see. Which filesystem is on the partition in question?
<Fracture_> does ubuntu have a 'recommended hardware' spec ?
<lukus001> NTFS windows xp
<jrib> Nightattack: some people are saying to just 'killall esd' before running the game, maybe that might work too
<chris449> blueeagle: stage 1 sits in the MBR, bootmagic is in my MBR. Stage 2 is on the hdd, bootmagic selects the linux part of the hdd to boot from
<BlueEagle> lukus001: try this in a terminal: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/DEVICENODE /mnt
<BlueEagle> lukus001: you'll ofcourse need to change DEVICENODE to the device node of the partition (ie. hda1)
<lukus001> change devicenode with hdc1?
<KenSentMe> Fracture_: no it doesn't, but you can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport if your hardware will work fine
<lukus001> lol ^^
<BlueEagle> chris449: Ahh, so you're using bootmagic to multiboot?
<chris449> yes
<chris449> sorry if that didn't come through earlier
<tearfate> whats the different between kubuntu edubuntu and ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> chris449: if so then you need to put stage1 on hdd as well.
<chris449> o, how should i do that?
<niekie> Hmm... now, how would I stop mounted drives from automatically appearing on the desktop?
<BlueEagle> chris449: Are you using the livecd?
<Nightattack> jrib: killall esd doesn't work, the suggestion gives me an error: 'permission denied' even with sudo
<thoreauputic> tearfate: kubuntu - KDE desktop edubuntu - educational focus ubuntu - gnome desktop
<niekie> If that is even possible.
<chris449> not atm, ubuntu is on the hard drive
<BlueEagle> chris449: Do you know if your network was properly detected when you booted from the live cd? (ie. did you try to browse the web from it?)
<jrib> Nightattack: you mean: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss   ?
<Nightattack> jrib: yes
<tearfate> theres no major different right?
<chris449> i can't remember
<chris449> but i'm not using the network from a live cd
<jrib> Nightattack: do 'sudo -i', login, do the command, exit
<thoreauputic> tearfate: all part of the same distribution
<BlueEagle> chris449: I see. Well I will need you to boot from the live cd and then start an IRC client from it. Then I'll walk you trough fixing your GRUB from there.
<jrib> Nightattack: note, I don't know what that actually does, it's just what the forums suggest in several places
<chris449> blue eagle thanks
<alek> when I run my comp, ubuntu asks me for login and pass. Can he login automaticly?
<Nightattack> jrib: thanks jrib, that one work xD
<tearfate> thoreauputic,i can find all the stuff in ubuntu right?
<KenSentMe> tearfate: the difference are the desktops, Kubuntu uses KDE, Xubuntu Xfce and Ubuntu Gnome
<thoreauputic> tearfate: in fact youcan have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed at the same time in your system and choose which one to use on login
<edgy> Hi, apt-get install ktranslator gives: E: Couldn't find package ktranslator though I can see there is a http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/ktranslator, what's wrong please?
<thoreauputic> tearfate: right
<lukus001> BlueEgale, that didnt work either - same thign happen and it just doesnt respond.    The actuall error message i get is "error device is no removable" and error: could not execute pmount
<Fracture_> KenSentMe: thanks
<stray77> ive got kde, gnome and xfce all runnin on the same box
<tearfate> that mean i have to dl all three to have all the feature?
<KenSentMe> alek: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<BlueEagle> edgy: using dapper or edgy?
<edgy> BlueEagle: dapper
<Mewshi> why haven't there been any updates for a while?
<thoreauputic> tearfate: you can install them with synaptic or apt
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell edgy about source-o-matic
<tearfate> oh okie,nice thanks
<BlueEagle> edgy: you need to add some repos to your sources.list.
<thoreauputic> tearfate: for instance   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BlueEagle> edgy: Please have a look at the url ubotu sendt you.
<tearfate> okie
<BlueEagle> edgy: the file goes to /etc/apt/sources.list
<edgy> BlueEagle: I already have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<fblade> hey guys can anyhelp me my grub boot loader has messed up and i have lost the option to boot to windows
<thoreauputic> tearfate: synaptic is the graphical installer app, or you can also use add/remove programs for most things
<BlueEagle> edgy: Well it might be in the dedicated kde repos?
<Tarandus> Hee hee, removed the check for external interface, and now it loads on startup, and is ready when I insert the card
<c0nfidencal> hey all! hows going? uhm, i have a few questions! 1) which ftp client with fxp feature do u suggest? 2) u know... there was this app, with it u can add widgets like... whats the weaether in new york or something... 3) windows supports my monitor (its crappy one) - 1024x768 @ 85 Hz, but linux only @ 60 Hz, i know that i can reconfigure that.. uh xorg :) but can i edit it with hands? hm, guess thats all
<tearfate> im new to all these stuff,i thinking to change to linux os
<stray77> fblade, what do you wanna do?
<tearfate> maybe i try that
<BlueEagle> edgy: I can post you my sources.list if  you whish. I've got ktranslator avail with apt-get
<fblade> get my boot loader back so i can boot into windows again
<Tarandus> Only problem is, it prompts for the WPA key every time I insert the card and associate with an AP
<c0nfidencal> ?\:
<edgy> BlueEagle: is your system 64bits or 32bits?
<BlueEagle> c0nfidencal: gftp, gkrellm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tarandus> Is there a way to store WPA keys so that the machine wouldn't ask anything when I enter a wireless network?
<BlueEagle> edgy: I am running 32bit
<Mewshi> why haven't there been any updates for a while?
<stray77> fblade, boot from your xp cd into recovery mode, logon to your windows install, run fixmbr and bootcfg /rebuild
<lukus001> BlueEagle, that didnt work either - same thing happens and it just doesnt respond.    The actuall error message i get is "error device is not removable" and "error: could not execute pmount"
<fblade> will that add the option to my grub?
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal   vsftp, conky , /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stray77> no it will remove grub
<c0nfidencal> BlueEagle: thx, but that gkrellm ... no no no, maybe u know other? i used other one... :\ i remember it was @ repos too
<c0nfidencal> thx richiefrich too :)
<c0nfidencal> gonna check em all
<KenSentMe> stray77: he wants to keep grub and be able to run windows from grub
<richiefrich> conky is better imo
<fblade> i would like it to have the option to boot to windows thorugh grub
<richiefrich> u can do more
<c0nfidencal> :P
<fblade> how can i add windows to the boot list
<c0nfidencal> bah i forgot.. there was good one
<c0nfidencal> :|
<BlueEagle> lukus001: which command did you execute? Ie. which device node did you use?
<c0nfidencal> gonna check forum :) maybe i can find that post again
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal  http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<lukus001> Blueeagle?   i did what you list above and i used hdc1 which is my 40GB drive that fdisk lists
<c0nfidencal> lemme check, thx:P
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal thats conky.. u can use there  ~/.conkyrc there under the pics
<BlueEagle> lukus001: ok. now try (in a terminal): ls /mnt
<BlueEagle> lukus001: does it show your files?
<c0nfidencal> :)
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal thats what u remember?
<edgy> BlueEagle: ok maybe it's sources.list but in my infinite wisdom to understand how things work, why would I need more than this line of deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse to be able to install ktranslator
<lukus001> bash: /mnt: is a directory
<BlueEagle> edgy: because there is a repo that is called deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<c0nfidencal> richiefrich: dont think so actually ;|
<c0nfidencal> that one was more stylish ^^
<c0nfidencal> gonna let u know when i find, looking atm
<richiefrich> ok
<BlueEagle> edgy: and since ktranslator is a KDE package I would assume that is the repo in which you must look.
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone,  have a good day :-)
<forngren> When I try to use "sudo grub-install /wantgrubhere" I get this: Format of install_device not recognized. Any ideas? (I'm trying to reinstall GRUB after a win install)
<KenSentMe> brush01uk: same to you
<ardchoille> ktranslator is in the universe repo
<edgy> BlueEagle: but isn't http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/ktranslator shows it's in the universe repo? if now how can I tell the real repo of the package?
<BlueEagle> forngren: You'll need to chroot to the filesystem in which linux is installed.
<lukus001> BlueEagle: all i get is bash: /mnt: is a directory
<thoreauputic> !info ktranslator
<ubotu> ktranslator: Translation program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 720 kB
<BlueEagle> lukus001: from: ls /mnt/
<BlueEagle> lukus001: ?
<brush01uk> hi ken, new to linux unbuntu yesterday
<BlueEagle> forngren: First mount your root filesystem on /mnt/
<forngren> BlueEagle: ok
<justin_> Where does WINE keep "windows/programfiles" ?
<WYSIWYG> if i execute rm -f /, that will EMPTY the active disk/partition, wont it?
<lukus001> BlueEagle sorry never notice the ls : ls: /mnt/: Permission denied
<BlueEagle> forngren: then mount any /usr/, /boot/, /var/ or other partitions you might have on their appropriate places in /mnt/
<BlueEagle> lukus001: sudo ls /mnt
<thoreauputic> WYSIWYG: wrong synatx, and a bad idea :)
<ardchoille> WYSIWYG: Do not perform that command unless you want to trash the entire system
<WYSIWYG> i want to clean a disk
<WYSIWYG> how do i do that?
<lukus001> BlueEagle ok that lists all my files :)
<BlueEagle> wysiwyg: fdisk to remove any partitions then create any parittion(s) you'd like
<richiefrich> WYSIWYG u want to del it?
<ardchoille> WYSIWYG: Look into formatting the partition
<fblade> would this boot windows ? title Windows root (hda1) chainloader +1 ,
<BlueEagle> wysiwyg: then mk*fs to format the partition to the filesystem you would like.
<c0nfidencal> richiefrich: screen http://img303.imageshack.us/img303/350/screenshot2cn.png but i cant find app name, maybe u know from this screen?
<BlueEagle> lukus001: good. Now have you got an entry for /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab ?
<richiefrich> fblade what is your  windoews partition ?
<BlueEagle> forngren: you done mounting?
<fblade> hda1
<lukus001> BlueEgale I havnt put one in there so nope?
<raveneye> justin_: on my machine wine keeps it in :~/.wine/drive_c
<drpc> hi
<c0nfidencal> hi
<drpc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<justin_> raveneye: Ok, so lets say when I uninstall WINE - will it remove the files along with it ? - or will I need to --purge?
<drpc> the same
<thoreauputic> drpc: install build-essential
<fblade> richefrich: sorry its hda1
<ardchoille> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<forngren> forngren: yes now I am, /mnt/grub, shall I mount home asmwell?
<richiefrich> fblade no that wont...
<WYSIWYG> ok thx ppl :)
<fblade> what can i do to get it to work?
<BlueEagle> forngren: You don't need /home
<BlueEagle> forngren: now try this command: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<forngren> ok
<chris449> BlueEagle: remember me? is it possible to do it without being on irc off the live cd?
<drpc> how i install
<richiefrich> fblade u need this --> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/1dPuCs70.html
<BlueEagle> chris449: Well I am helping forngren with the exact same problem now.
<BlueEagle> chris449: but being on IRC would definetly help.
<raveneye> justin_ when you apt-get remove --purge the program settings in your homedir are not touched.
<lukus001> BlueEagle: theres no hdc1 entry in fstab
<thoreauputic> drpc:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chris449> o damn i haven't been reading
<ardchoille> drpc: Which app are you looking for?
<BlueEagle> forngren: did that work at all or do you get unknown flag ....?
<thoreauputic> !docs > drpc
<forngren> BlueEagle: replace /mnt/proc with my mount path?
<raveneye> justin_: when you want to get rid of that you need to go into your homedir and rm -rf .wine
<jatt> drpc: you have written the same problem many times. If installing build-essential and if `which gcc` shows you a compiler, probably the problem lies in your configure script. *pastbin* the whole output of your configure script.
<BlueEagle> forngren: Did you not mount it to /mnt/?
<fblade> richfrinch and that will work, i dont  need to make any changes do it?
<fblade> i*
<c0nfidencal> http://img303.imageshack.us/img303/350/screenshot2cn.png <- anyone knows this uhm... widget appz name? :p ^^
<justin_> raveneye: Alright..
<chris449> o did i forget to mention? the comp i'm fixing is not this one
<richiefrich> fblade no thats for  hda1 windows
<drpc> Package build-essential has no installation candidat
<raveneye> yw justin_
<justin_> raveneye: thnx
<forngren> I mounted it in a subdir to /mnt/, using discs manager...
<richiefrich> fblade thats on my parents box..  /me got them on linux w00t
<jatt> uh
<thoreauputic> drpc: then your apt aources are wrong
<thoreauputic> *sources
<BlueEagle> forngren: yes. if you mounted your / filesystem somwhere other than /mnt then replace it with the proc directory of your installed filesystem.
<thoreauputic> drpc: is this a new ubuntu install?
<drpc> 5.10
<fblade> thanks
<BlueEagle> forngren: now, did that work?
<forngren> BlueEagle: it seemed to work, no errors atleast
<thoreauputic> drpc: no, I mean is it recently installed? Have you changed the sources.list?
<BlueEagle> forngren: ok, good.
<drpc> yes
<drpc> i changed
<BlueEagle> forngren: now, is your filesystem on IDE disk(s) or sATA or SCSI disk(s)?
<thoreauputic> drpc: why?
<chris449> that's me on my other comp
<thoreauputic> drpc: that's your problem right therer
<drpc> ok
<Shinzetsu> hey guys, ubuntu can read fat32 right?
<drpc> can u send me one new
<ucordes> is there a way to create a custom live cd /dvd ?
<drpc> ?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<drpc> yes
<thoreauputic> !easysource > drpc
<forngren> BlueEagle: How do I chroot it?
<ardchoille> ucordes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<thoreauputic> drpc: read ubotu's /msg please
<unplugd> help? trying to open a .php3 file inside firefox. Firefox ask what to do with the file. How to run this file?
<BlueEagle> forngren: Please answer my questions when I ask them. Is your filesystem on IDE disk(s) or SATA or SCSI disk(s)?
<Shinzetsu> how do I wipe a harddrive and make a fat32 partition? Im going to make a ubuntu/winxp dualboot but I wanna backup my stuff
<CarinArr> hey, i have a question about ldap.. I'm using ldap on my work machine. Now apparently they gave us all a new ca.cert last week, and I shouldn't be able to connect with the old ca.cert. However it works fine, so I'm wondering if my security settings are off somewhere.. I've got TLS_CACERT set up in my ldap.conf, does anyone know where else i could be going wrong?
<BlueEagle> forngren: If you do not understand the questions please let me know. Don't try to skip ahead. :)
<forngren> BlueEagle: ohh, sorry, I didn't see them, SATA/SDA6
<ardchoille> !lamp > unplugd
<drpc> man
<chris559> i have ide drives, does that affect me differently?
<BlueEagle> forngren: ok. Now run this command: sudo cp /dev/sda* /mnt/dev
<drpc> i dont undrstand english good
<BlueEagle> forngren: You'll need thoses deveice nodes.
<lukus001> BlueEagle: I have nothing in Fstab for hdc1?   what do i need to add?
<SirKillalot> hi, is there anybondy who knows how that frontend was called to easily configure compiz?
<Shinzetsu> can I change a filesystem of a partition without formatting?
<Shinzetsu> like transform it
<thoreauputic> drpc: what is your first language?
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal that is a widget
<c0nfidencal> ye
<c0nfidencal> well
<c0nfidencal> to add it
<c0nfidencal> u need app, no? :)
<jatt> Shinzetsu: no
<drpc> norsk
<Shinzetsu> jatt: how do I wipe a harddrive and make a fat32 partition on it?
<snoops> SirKillalot gset-compiz but it's out of date as far as I'm aware
<unplugd> ardcholille: what do u mean?
<thoreauputic> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<c0nfidencal> uh, i gonna get back to live cd and check if all works, if so... gonna install new version of ubuntu ;) btw. how come sudo apt-get install xchat doesnt work? repos... maybe someone can share their repos, which has that xchat? :p
<ardchoille> unplugd: read the pm that ubotu sent you
<forngren> BlueEagle: cp: writing `/mnt/dev': No space left on device
<BlueEagle> lukus001: /dev/DEVICENODE       /media/winxp    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<BlueEagle> lukus001: that's what I've got.
<BlueEagle> forngren: oh?
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal yes i dont know the name.. i dont use gnome/kde/xfce4   i use e16 = enlightenment  so i dont use  widgets.. sorry all ask someone that might know
<BlueEagle> forngren: is your / partition full=
<BlueEagle> ?
<chris449> BlueEagle: i have my linux partition mounted and proc and dev bound to it, what now?
<forngren> I'm on a livecd
<BlueEagle> forngren: and did you substitude /mnt/dev with the path to the dev direcotry on your mounted linux system?
<drpc> can u send me sources
<forngren> Err, no
<lukus001> BlueEgale, ok now thats saved, - how do i change its permissions currently i have 0 acccess? only owner:read
<c0nfidencal> richiefrich: ok:P thx anyway, but uhm.. maybe u can check my other question? :P
<c0nfidencal> that about xchat n repos
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal  i was told the weather one was -->  gDesklets
<c0nfidencal> YES
<c0nfidencal> richiefrich: thx
<unplugd> ardcholille: thanks, read it. Using ubuntu server w/lamp. How to configure the system to handle .php3 extention?
<c0nfidencal> it is gDesklets ;P
<c0nfidencal> i remember
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal np man
<BlueEagle> lukus001: a) did you change the mountpoint in your fstab from /media/winxxp? b) have you got a directory called /media/winxp?
<xmoogle> hiya
<c0nfidencal> hey
<drpc> thoreauputi can u send me sources.list
<lhds> i need a decent tv application other than tvtime and xawtv any suggestions _
<BlueEagle> forngren: Well since you apperantly didn't mount it on /mnt/ as I suggested you will ofcourse need to change such directories to where your filesystem is mounted. :)
<lukus001> BlueEagle : yes i can see it but i cant access it due to permission set only for admin and not my user
<thoreauputic> drpc: mine would not help you - they are an australian mirror
<BlueEagle> forngren: There was a reason why I suggested /mnt/ :)
<BlueEagle> lukus001: that didn't answer my questions.
<drpc> ok man
<xmoogle> i was just wondering a couple things..you know the ubuntu 6.06 free cds? does it still come in a set of a livecd and an installer? and if there's a livecd still, does it come with xchat?
<forngren> BlueEagle: damn it, I'm noobisch XP
<unfun> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<drpc> thanks for u help
<thoreauputic> drpc: wait a few minutes - I'll see what I can do
<richiefrich> c0nfidencal glad i could help
<c0nfidencal> :)
<c0nfidencal> k, askin again:P i gonna get back to live cd and check if all works, if so... gonna install new version of ubuntu ;) btw. how come sudo apt-get install xchat doesnt work? repos... maybe someone can share their repos, which has that xchat? :p
<drpc> ok
<lukus001> BlueEagle i have media/windows/   and there is a directory call that
<BlueEagle> forngren: ok. so cp /dev/sda* /path/to/dev
<chris559> BlueEagle: i have partition mounted with proc and dev bound to it. If i do a grub install from here, by default it will re-write the MBR, which is not what i want
<BlueEagle> forngren: with a sudo in front.
<unfun> Do I have to use an anti virus program when I use ubuntu?
<xmoogle> unlikely unfun
<BlueEagle> lukus001: sudo umount /dev/DEVICENODE && sudo mount /media/windows
<BlueEagle> lukus001: then your /media/windows should be accessible to your user
<xmoogle> there's not really linux viruses beyond proof of concept ones that seem to ask your permission to infect things..
<forngren> BlueEagle: /path/to/dev?
<BlueEagle> chris559: have you chroot-ed into the filesystem.
<BlueEagle> ?
<unfun> But is there malware and such like that?
<BlueEagle> forngren: yes. You will need to susbstitute that to the dev directory on the mounted linux file system.
<chris559> BlueEagle: i knew i forgot something
<forngren> ok
<lukus001> BlueEagle, Thanks it all works now <3
<BlueEagle> forngren: since you didn't mount on /mnt/ I'll use /path/to/ instead.
<xmoogle> unfun, it's very difficult for malware to work on linux because of the security model, ie, you don't run as root/admin so things can't automatically install n go overwriting system files. there *are* the occasional rootkits around, but not really
<BlueEagle> chris559: and don't run grub-install but just grub
<xmoogle> there's free software to scan for rootkits too
<xmoogle> if you're paranoid
<ardchoille> unfun: Did you install libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-mysql ?
<unfun> haha
<unfun> thanks
<unfun> :)
<AnAmiC> hey there, one question: what IM Client for linux is most similar to miranda?
<lhds> whats root kits_
* xmoogle wonders why she can't find a package list of what's on the livecd anywhere
<BlueEagle> chris559: then root(hdX,Y) and setup(hdX,Y) where X and Y represents the disk number and parititon number of your root filesystem (assuming you haven't got a separate /boot parition)
<Gargoyle> miranda...
<c0nfidencal> anyone? ;o
<BlueEagle> chris559: remember that GRUB counts from 0
<Gargoyle> is there any?  Miranda is so powerful.
<ardchoille> unplugd: The link ubotu sent you tells yo how to install php and how to troubleshoot it
<BlueEagle> chris559: so /dev/hdb4 will be (hd1,3)
<xmoogle> lhds, a set of binaries, usually installed via some software exploit, that allow a remote user (preferably root) access to your system
<AnAmiC> miranda does not work under linux does it?
<BlueEagle> forngren: now where were we?
<xmoogle> AnAmiC, no
<oskude> c0nfidencal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xchat&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<AnAmiC> too bad ^^
<trygg> animal_: kopote is pretty close.
<BlueEagle> forngren: ahh did you get the sd* device nodes copied yet?
<xmoogle> AnAmiC, apparently it might under wine though
<trygg> whops, AnAmiC
<c0nfidencal> o :) oskude: thx
<unplugd> Can sombody help? I'm using ubuntu server w/lamp. How to configure the system to handle .php3 extention?
<xmoogle> AnAmiC, some people've apparently got it running that way
<brush01uk> dccdcc
<lhds> what scanner y suggest_
<chris559> BlueEagle: the partition i'm using is hda4, so yeh thatnks. except trouble is my chroot isn't working
<ardchoille> unplugd: The link ubotu sent you tells you how to fix that
<AnAmiC> well wine is something I need to setup anyway, so why not now ^^
<BlueEagle> chris559: sudo chroot /path/to/rootfs/ /bin/bash
<AnAmiC> k, thx!
<stray77> unplugd, vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<stray77> and change DirectoryIndex to
<raveneye> xmoogle edit your /etc/apt/sources.list comment everything out exept the cd line then sudo apt-get update and start synaptic
<xmoogle> lhds, i rarely bother with root kit scanners, you could have a search through debian packages or the ubuntu repositories for software that mentions "rootkits" or "root kits" in the description?
<stray77> [...] DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php index.php3 index.pl index.xhtml[...] 
<stray77> minus the [...]  of course
<BlueEagle> chris559: so then you'd use root(hd0,3) and setup(hd0,3)
<xmoogle> raveneye, why would i want to do that? i'm not on ubuntu right now, i'm just wanting to know what software comes on the livecd
<BlueEagle> chris559: then bootmagic should be chainloading grub (in theory atleast)
<thoreauputic> drpc:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20761
<xmoogle> well specifically i want to know if it comes with xchat and an IM client that supports msn :)
<xmoogle> i know there should be firefox n openoffice already
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: firefox, thunderbird, openoffice, irc clients, msn clients, icq clients, a whole bunch of servers, gnome is the windowmanager on it. What else do you want to know?
<stray77> chris559, another option is to use windows boot and a proggy called bootpart
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: ofcourse there is a whole array of mediaplayers provided.
<drpc> thoreauputic thanks man
<stray77> but stick with grub if you can get it workin
<thoreauputic> drpc: that list should work OK
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: and if it isn't on the live cd it's probably in the repos. :)
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, thank you :) i was getting a friend with a screwed windows installation to order some discs so she has a workable backup system, wanted to make sure she'd be properly equipped :)
<drpc> ok
<drpc> :)
<drpc> i try and i will back if not work
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, this friend is very non-geeky, i don't know if i'll be able to get her to do an actual harddrive install
<BlueEagle> forngren: you still here?
<thoreauputic> drpc: don't foget to run apdate
<drpc> thnks for u help
<drpc> ok
<chris559> stray77: thanks but that sound like a whole lot more learning
<thoreauputic> drpc: I mean update
<raveneye> xmoogle: I don't know if it comes with xchat but gaim is on the livecd ant that supports both irc and msn (spit).
<CarinArr> anyone know anything about ldap?
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: Does she use a webcam on a regular basis? If so you'll not win her over as webcam support in linux is still quite miserable. :/
<unfun> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: ofcourse it depends somewhat on the webcam in question...
<thoreauputic> drpc: ah - that list is for dapper, not 5.10
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: not sure if any msn clients support webcams as of yet.
<thoreauputic> drpc: if you have 5.10 you need to change all "dapper" to "breezy"
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, true, and amsn supports webcams i think..certainly supports recieving them anyway
<thoreauputic> drpc: did you read that?
<tuxtux> reboot
<raveneye> kopete seems to support webcam but then i'd install Kubuntu instead.
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: :)
<\sh> moins
* xmoogle stretches n considers going for a cig n making herself another coffee
* BlueEagle lights his sigg and takes a sip of his coffee.
<\sh> does anyone has a HP DL360 G4P server with Compaq SmartArray P600 SAS Controller ?
<BlueEagle> working at home is the best. :)
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, lucky you, i have to smoke outside here :)
* BlueEagle thumbs his nose at xmoogle :)
<xmoogle> though i don't work right now, so i'm at home at least..lol
* raveneye thinks if xmoogle starts purring he is gonna scratch behind her ear.
<stray77> chris559, check this out ->http://technoraj.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/restoring-grub-in-drapper-drake-ubuntu-606/
<xmoogle> hehe
<raveneye> the smoke and coffee/tea bit is verry tempting tho.
<BlueEagle> raveneye: purring is no prerequisite for me scratching someone behind their ear. :p
<chris449> stray77: thanks
<xmoogle> i'm actually about to switch to ubuntu
<xmoogle> i've got annoyed with some of freebsd's quirks
<BlueEagle> stray77: remember that he doesn't want grub on the MBR
<raveneye> lol BlueEagle i would not sugest scratching behind my ear if i am not purring. Things might get ugly verry fast. >:)
<xmoogle> so since that made me want to go back to some form of linux anyway, and i like most distros derived from debian...thought i'd give ubuntu a try :)
<unfun> Wich linux distrubution is the best one?
<chris449> BlueEagle: something very odd happened
<oskude> unfun: ubuntu, of course!
<thoreauputic> unfun: for what?
<xmoogle> unfun, whichever you think is for the purposes you want
<ardchoille> unfun: The only person who can answer that is you.
<Skaag> I have a problem with my Ubuntu's "Sound" preferences panel, I select my Altec Lansing USB Speakers, in the drop-down, I close the panel, open it, and it's on the Intel ICH6 sound card again...! I don't want to disable the Intel in the Bios just to use the USB speakers. Is there a workaround?
<dsas> \sh: Someone by the name of ScislaC was in here a couple of days ago with a SAS raid, no idea what kind though.
* BlueEagle mumbles something about raveneye and the impossibillity of getting uglier... :p (j/k) :p
<chris449> BlueEagle: i selected the linux option in bootmagic, and then it literally ran grub
<inv_Arp> unfun: distrowatch.com
<BlueEagle> chris449: it will.
<xmoogle> aren't we giving philosophical sounding answers?
<BlueEagle> chris449: now if you don't wan the bootmenu (which you do) you can set the timeout to 0 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<\sh> dsas: hmmm...had he problems with it and grub?
<chris449> BlueEagle: ah, and it will only run ubuntu then? and i use bootmagic to run the rest?
<doublehp> I have got "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption " problem with nearly all applications; how can I solve this in a generic way ?
<BlueEagle> chris449: that is correct. You can also remove the windowsXP option from menu.lst
<xmoogle> ooh, um, i assume that if my friend's computer is hooked up to a router (which provides net access n presumably does the normal dhcp thing), booting ubuntu'll set her up for net access all automatically?
<dsas> \sh: He was asking about a kernel panic
<rkd> xmoogle: it should do, yeah
<thoreauputic> xmoogle: should do , yes
<BlueEagle> chris449: I do recomend having the boot menu so you can run different kernels and safemode if you once get a kernel that doesn't work properly.
<xmoogle> yay
<St0n3-C0l> well....is there any KEY assigned to taking a screenshot on mplayer ?
<xmoogle> any sensible OS does... does windows do that yet?
<\sh> dsas: oh different problem :)
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: it will provided that her network card is automatically detected. (most are)
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, i was working under the assumption of ethernet cards usually working fine :)
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: windows doesn't provide a livecd afaik. :p
<thoreauputic> xmoogle: it does - but I'm not sure if that needs config on windows
<chris449> BlueEagle: yeh i might just leave it as is, i can't fit anything else on this harddrive anyway
<doublehp> St0n3-C0l: no way, mplayer default uses Xv; if you want to try screenshots, try using option '-vo x11'
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, you can make them though! apparently
<dsas> \sh: ok, good luck with yours :)
<chris449> BlueEagle: thanks for ur help i'm off to bed
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: and assumptions are the root of most relationship breakups.
<St0n3-C0l> doublehp: and with what key I'll be able to take screenshots ?
<doublehp> console tools like "scrot"
<raveneye> No xmoogle they are not it are the reactions on the assumptions.
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: especially assumptions about assumptions ;)
<xmoogle> BlueEagle, my computer won't leave me, it wuvs me! hehe actually built by my ex for my 21st birthday..
<ad> instead of dd if i cloned my disk to move it to a new one - what would happen?
<ardchoille> St0n3-C0l: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223758
<BlueEagle> xmoogle: that's because your boyfriend assumes more than your puter does. :p Should we take this to #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps? :p
<St0n3-C0l> thankx alot
<Skaag> I have a problem with my Ubuntu's "Sound" preferences panel, I select my Altec Lansing USB Speakers, in the drop-down, I close the panel, open it, and it's on the Intel ICH6 sound card again...! I don't want to disable the Intel in the Bios just to use the USB speakers. Is there a workaround?
<raveneye> tea ready smoke built. let the purring commence.
<ad> anyone moved installation to a new disk using drive cloning (BootIT NG) ?
<ardchoille> ad: I use partimage for that, it works well.
<ardchoille> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<ad> ard: cool, how much reconfig did u have to do?
<BlueEagle> raveneye: you build a fire. You roll a smoke/cigarette. And let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<murif> hey, what are the hotplug subsystems?
<ardchoille> ad: None. But you might want to read the docs for it as there are diff options
<ad> ard: so in theory if i copied my whole installation bitperfect to a new drive it would work?
<ardchoille> ad: I have 11 machines and I install Ubuntu on one, use partimage to make a clone of the partitions, take the clone to other pc's and use partimage to copy them over. Works great.
<ad> ard: amazing, i thought there would be device conflicts etc?
<ardchoille> ad: You may need to tweak things for hardware on the new boxes, but it should work, yes
<doublehp> ardchoille: take care with hostnames, and SSH server keys
<BlueEagle> ad: udev is your friend.
<apollo13> hi, i have got a little question: which architecture to choose if i want install the ubuntu server edition on an intel pentium 64 bit system, amd64 or am i mistaken?
<ad> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ad> blueEagle: udev?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<BlueEagle> ad: It is the program that handles your devices.
<AlexC_> Are the forums down for ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ad: well device nodes.
<BlueEagle> ad: the kernel is the one handling the devices.
<pseudomorph> hi, i have a problem where my /home partition is reporting as full, when i check the properties of the drive in nautilus it shows that 1000+ files take up 87Mb or so and only a few 100k of space left. is it possible the rest of the space is taken in hidden files/folders that I can't see? any help appriciated.
<BlueEagle> ad: However in the earlier days (with static /dev directory) device "conflicts" (read: missing nodes) were more common.
<ad> blue: gotcha, reading the faq, cheers
<c0nfidencal> :)
<raveneye> pseudomorph try df -h
<c0nfidencal> where was that xorg.conf file?
<BlueEagle> pseudomorph: and how big is your /home partition?
<ardchoille> c0nfidencal: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> pseudomorph: and mount (to check that your /home partition is mounted in the right place)
<pseudomorph> raveneye: shows up 100% full, problem is i cant find what is using the space
<doublehp> I have got "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption " problem with nearly all applications; how can I solve this in a generic way ?
<raveneye> ok cd to /home/yourname and run du -h its not entirely reliable but it should give you some clues as to where the problem resides
<raveneye> ow sorry that last one was for pseudomorph
<neutrinomass> doublehp: Ouch.... is this with all apps ?
<doublehp> neutrinomass: several
<neutrinomass> doublehp: Dapper by upgrade ?
<doublehp> neutrinomass: stil breezy (?)
<drpc> thoreauputic thanks man alot alot alot it install now
<doublehp> but I uncommented some lines in sources
<drpc> :)
<neutrinomass> doublehp: Um... not sure what could be wrong :-/ That's usually a coding error ...
<neutrinomass> doublehp: I would try "sudo aptitude reinstall glibc" but I'm not sure it will help ... is it up to date ?
<doublehp> neutrinomass: how the hell upgrade to a not freezing glibc ? I have had this bug on many distros ... and generic fix is: upgrade glibc !
<pseudomorph> raveneye: i was in /home when i ran it first time, shows dev/hada3 (mounted as /home) is 100% is there any way of getting a listing of all files in a tree under a directory?
<ad> blueeagle: so udev is standard in dapper and it will do most of the work for me?
<doublehp> neutrinomass: updated yesterday and this morning
<raveneye> pseudomorph it should default show you everything. hmmmm hang on a min.
<rkd> pseudomorph: du -h --max-depth=1 ~
<BlueEagle> ad: udev will handle the device nodes. You will still need to make sure that the kernel has got drivers for all your devices. (by default it has got support for nearly everything)
<rkd> pseudomorph: that's du, not df
<neutrinomass> doublehp: I've never had this problem :-/ It could be a gcc bug as well, I'm not sure....
<ad> BlueEagle: thanx, still used to windows; it's great when things just work isn't it? :-)
<doublehp> neutrinomass: actually Firefox 1.5 (after I upgraded FF because original was already buggy )
<nraider> i wonder if someone can help me with a question i have about Eye Of Gnome
<pseudomorph> rkd cheers, strange thing is the largest file it shows up is about 9.5Mb
<freakabcd> hi all
<erUSUL> !anybody > nraider
<freakabcd> where can i download the dapper livecd ?
<freakabcd> i can;t seem to find a list of mirrors carrying the livecd iso
<AlexC_> Are the forums down for ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> doublehp: Well, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash to get a backtrace of a program that crashes
<erUSUL> freakabcd: www.ubuntu.com >> download
<ardchoille> AlexC_: Apparently
<erUSUL> freakabcd: it is labeled desktop cd
<BlueEagle> ad: in most cases ubuntu "will just work"(tm), but sometimes with some hardware you'll just need to fiddle. Also Windows makes some assumptions and do rely on "generic" drivers to "just work". (ie. the fact that it's working doesn't mean that it's working as it's supposed to)
<rkd> pseudomorph: odd
<freakabcd> erUSUL, i meant the LiveCD
<torpor> is there any way to get gcc 4.1 for ubuntu?
<freakabcd> is that the same as the desktopcd ? i doubt it. thats the install disk
<rkd> pseudomorph: du -m --max-depth=1 ~ | sort -n just to make sure
<nraider> i can't get Eye Of Gnome to show the 2nd,3rd, etc pages of a multiple page tiff file, am i just being stupid and overlooking something?
<torpor> i'm on dapper drake - is it possible to get the gcc-4.1 package from edgy installed?
<gerl> hi!
<doublehp> neutrinomass: MALLOC_CHECK_=0 didnt help
<neutrinomass> torpor: Why ?
<drpc> every thing is working now thanks
<BlueEagle> ad: I know a guy who ran on generic ide drivers for a year and always complained about his puter being slow. I keept asking him if he had the latest drivers installed and he always replied yes. So once I did a reinstall for him and used the right IDE drivers and suddenly he had DMA working on his disks and teh puter just flew. :)
<rkd> pseudomorph: du -m --max-depth=2 /home | sort -n as well
<Skaag> I heard a team was assembled to answer questions about ubuntu?
<torpor> neutrinomass, coz i'm trying to build a cross-compiler for my ARM board, and it requires gcc > 4.0 to build glibc ..
<Skaag> how do I post questions for the new team?
<tuxtux> ciao
<BlueEagle> ..and back to -offtopic I go. :/
<jonass> xgl is not working properly (no window toolbar) with kernel 2.6.15-26, but with -23 it is
<pseudomorph> rkd i did manage to acciently fill /home with a misdirected torrent however i moved the file to a different partition, could this be causing and issue, on a side note in gnome system administration disks will no longer load either...
<neutrinomass> doublehp: It could be a bug in some other library, not glibc (I don't really think it is anyway)- the backtrace may help to pinpoint the library
<torpor> so how about it, anyone know where i can get a gcc-4.1 package for dapper?
<BlueEagle> jonass: #ubuntu-xgl please
<gerl> my ubuntu 6.06 give me an error enabling dma. The chipset is VIA (VT82xxx). What can I do?
<jonass> BlueEagle: thx
<M_Fatih> hi there, i have a problem with my mime-type database. when i try to "open with other application" for my php files, i'm selecting my different application from list (or input) gnome says "Could not add application to the application database" and i can't run my .php files from nautilus launcher mechanism. i want to change my default application for .php files. it runs with bluefish. i want to change it to quanta plus. i want to run my php files with quan
<M_Fatih> ta when i'm doubleclicking.. what this error, how can i fix this? (sorry my english. bad language :( )
<BlueEagle> jonass: np. :)
<rkd> pseudomorph: very odd
<jonass> how can i remove unused packages? i installed amaroK (kde libs were required), but after uninstalled amaroK the kde libs are still there
<jatt> jonass: debfoster
<raveneye> pseudomorph are you by any chance using gtk-gnutella?
<jatt> jonass: and deborphan
<pseudomorph> rkd it's got me... i'm still learning the ins and outs of the debian/ubuntu file system so it's wholely possivle i've done something stupid
<jatt> jonass: or aptitude
<pseudomorph> raveneye nup, just using azureus atm
<doublehp> neutrinomass: MALLOC_CHECK_=0 DOES help (mistake was that I forgot the trailing '_'  )
<freakabcd> whats the difference between 6.06 LTS and 6.06.1 LTS ?
<anonymeeee> I need to edit my smb.conf file and it keeps telling me not authorized
<anonymeeee> sudo -e smb.conf   right?
<jumper> hi, i use ubntu dapper drake and i have a problem with kino 0.8.0. when i import a video in DV AVI TYPE 1/2 form my minidv cam, kino crash with this error: "KIno experienced segmentation fault, Dumping stack from the offending thread" Help me
<freakabcd> some important bugfixes warranted a minor release? cos the mirror i'm going to get it from has only 6.06 :(
<[b] urk> freakabcd, not much difference, if you do regular updates on a 6.06 you'll have a 6.06.1
<oskude> anonymeeee: more like: sudo nano smb.conf
<anonymeeee> nano?  that's a new one
<pseudomorph> oh well, might spend some of tomorrow evening reformatting, was feeling the need of removing that useless windows partition anyway
<[b] urk> freakabcd, run:  lsb_release -a
<freakabcd> [b] urk, ok. because i wanted to try it on my friend's laptop where _breezy_ live cd fails to load
<oskude> anonymeeee: then use a text editor to your liking...
<_Indy_> Hello. I need a good, X, source editor other than Gedit.
<jatt> _Indy_: emacs
<Rookie-> Vim
<CheetahMk2> nano
<anonymeeee> Thank you
<CheetahMk2> oh wait, nano isn't x
<due> kate! :D
<anonymeeee> I guess it defaults to pico?
<Rookie-> vim is the best editor you can find ...
<_Indy_> Rookie-:  a good, X, source editor
<[b] urk> emacs
<oskude> _Indy_: i like kate atm, even thou their "tabs" suck (and is a plugin :/)
<anonymeeee> I'm hearing more about emacs
<CheetahMk2> It goes down to pico, but then has an int overflow back to emacs
<_Indy_> CheetahMk2:  a good, X, source editor
<_Indy_> oskude: ok
<pseudomorph> rkd, raveneye, thanks for your help
<oskude> _Indy_: i changed from bluefish...
<anonymeeee> you can develop macros for emacs?
<jatt> anonymeeee: sure
<_Indy_> jatt: I don't want to install xemacs. It is a vary memory-requiring package.
<CheetahMk2> you can surf the net in emacs
<_Indy_> * very
<_Indy_> Does anyone have Komodo?
<CheetahMk2> "EMACs is a perfectly fine operating system, all that it lacks is a decent text editor"
<jatt> anonymeeee: there's an entry in the emacs manual for that
<jatt> _Indy_: xemacs is different than emacs
<_Indy_> I know.
<_Indy_> emacs is not X
<_Indy_> And I want an X source editor.
<pseudomorph> rkd is it possible it's hiding in the root .Trash??
<jatt> _Indy_: the X in XEmacs has nothing to do with the X Window System
<_Indy_> is emacs console or X ?
<jatt> _Indy_: emacs and xemacs are different programs. And emacs runs on the X Windows System
<jatt> _Indy_: both
<_Indy_> ok
<_Indy_> how do I start emacs?
<CarinArr> ;)
<_Indy_> emacs is preinstalled in my system
<jatt> _Indy_: typing emacs
<CarinArr> you type "emacs" in console..
<_Indy_> emacs is not preinstalled in my system :P
<rixxon> does the livecd use grub?
<rixxon> _Indy_, apt-cache search emacs
<_Indy_> sudo apt-get install emacs
<_Indy_> I executed the command above.
<pseudomorph> whoot! there it was.
<rixxon> there are many different emacs versions in the repos
<jatt> _Indy_: AFAIK the package is called emacs21
<_Indy_> Has anyone ever tried Komodo?
<_Indy_> jatt: ok
<_Indy_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<_Indy_>   emacs21 emacs21-bin-common emacs21-common emacsen-common xaw3dg
<jatt> _Indy_: yes that's ok
<_Indy_> ok
<naga44> how can i install ubuntu without gnome or kde?
<rixxon> does livecd use grub?
<_Indy_> naga44: install ubuntu, and remove Gnome
<naga44> bah..
<oskude> naga44: install xubuntu or server...
<naga44> mabye xubuntu and remove xfce?
<_Indy_> yes, do that
<raveneye> naga: you could even download the alternate install iso and preform a minimal install (just textmode)
<naga44> raveneye...would that come with ndiswrapper?
<epla> ubot-it: mp3
<raveneye> naga: dunno.
<tRSS> sorry if this a n00b question, but I would like to compile (k)ubuntu on my pocket pc phone. is it possible?
<naga44> so in the directory of ubuntu downloads its the "alternate" one?
<raveneye> aye naga that is the one.
<jatt> tRSS: I doubt it. Which are the hardware specifications of your "pocket pc phone"?
<tRSS> i can see it has intel pxa270 processor
<tRSS> 2GB SD Card
<picasso> I just tried to upgrade 5.10 -> 6.06 w/ update-manager, and i get "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<neutrinomass> doublehp: Sorry - what is that MALLOC_CHECK ?
<naga44> what is the alternate cd?
<picasso> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrazde. Please report this as a bug.
<picasso> does anyone know what could cause this?
<Toran> is there a tool like gspot for linux?
<jatt> tRSS: ubuntu doesn't support such processor so I doubt it will always compile ubuntu source packages.
<Toran> gspot, as in the tool to display info about video files
<raveneye> picasso did you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jatt> tRSS: *maybe* gcc (and the toolchain) can be configured to crosscompile to that processor, so you can compile your packages on your pc and upload them to your pc phone
<tRSS> hmm. may be i can start by compiling the kernel itself on this processor. i just need a starting point.
<picasso> hm
<selinuxium_> hi all, how do i copy a file to a Windows machine via the command line?
<due> selinuxium_: scp
<picasso> raveneye: im up-to-date except for kernel
<picasso> (bc i didnt want to recompile my wireless stuff)
<selinuxium_> due: that wil only work if ssh is running on the windows server. Is there not a sambe way?
<picasso> but sure, i'll do this first.
<selinuxium_> s/sambe/samba
<doublehp> neutrinomass: Gentoo's solution against this bug :)
<picasso> raveneye: do i need to *boot* the new kernel before upgrade? hopefully not?
<gotmilk> the wierdest thing, ive just installed breezy first part of my screen is ok, about upto where the word thing starts in this sentence but then the rest is blurry and like scrolling
<raveneye> picasso: eh did you tell apt where to find the dapper repositories? are you up to date on 5.10 or 6.06?
<picasso> 5.10
<picasso> was using the GUI button to upgrade to 6.06
<picasso> but it restored me previous state when it failed
<anonymeeee>  how do I get root access in konsole?
<ardchoille> anonymeeee: sudo
<siriusly> su or sudo then password
<ardchoille> anonymeeee: sudo <command>, it will ask for a password, use your suer password
<anonymeeee> sudo gives me a bunch of parameters that I don't recognize
<neutrinomass> doublehp: What uses that variable? Heh, I've never heard of it before (and i've used gentoo )
<raveneye> ok picasso what you can do is edit your sources.list in /etc/apt/ and point everything to dapper repositories then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... I must say i never tried that on an ubuntu system but debian works that way so i see no reason why it should fail in ubuntu.
<M_Fatih> hi there, i have a problem with my mime-type database. when i try to "open with other application" for my php files, i'm selecting my different application from list (or input) gnome says "Could not add application to the application database" and i can't run my .php files from nautilus launcher mechanism. i want to change my default application for .php files. it runs with bluefish. i want to change it to quanta plus. i want to run my php files with quan
<M_Fatih> ta when i'm doubleclicking.. what this error, how can i fix this? (sorry my english. bad language :( )
<XeQtoR> does Ubuntu has a divx codec build in?
<doublehp> neutrinomass: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81255 :) all Skype users known this; for FireFox on ubuntu, I have binded the desktop icon to a personal script doing: export MALLOC_CHECK_=0 ; firefox $1
<anonymeeee> how do I restart samba?
<rcklmk> @XeQtoR nope
<jrib> !divx > XeQtoR
<anonymeeee> trying to get my ubuntu box to act as a print server
<neutrinomass> doublehp: ty :) I'll read up on it
<jungsonn> hi all
<doublehp> neutrinomass: I am now looking for a way to declare this variable for the whole machine, so that all users can inherit this fix, and also for all applications (OOo also bugs); which /etc/??? would help ?
<richiefrich> anonymeeee --> /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<anonymeeee> damn sticky business
<raveneye> anonymeeee: to get a root terminal you use sudo -i. if you want to use su you first need to sudo passwd root
<dverzolla> anyone knows about fetchmail? I'm getting the messages, but, where the program is sending my messages?
<bjames> does anyone know of a tutorial online that would tell me how to set up portaudio with kdevelop?
<anonymeeee> thank you raveneye!
<XeQtoR> is it possible for a linux newb to add a divx codec to ubuntu?
<jungsonn> so i have a root question: im trying to login as root into gnome, but to no avail. I checked the tab security under startup, en made sure root is allowed, but i cannot login. anyone an idea? i really need root.
<ardchoille> raveneye: Please don't tell people how to enable the root account. Ot os not supported config and can cause problems later.
<richiefrich> dverzolla u need something like procmail
<richiefrich> dverzolla to sort the mail
<richiefrich> dverzolla   i use getmail..
<dverzolla> richiefrich, getmail? they work with imap?
<richiefrich> yes
<ardchoille> !root > jungsonn
<neutrinomass> doublehp: I think it's /etc/environment
<raveneye> ardchoille: i havent had any problems with activating my root account so far...
<murif> what are the hotplug subsystems?
<dverzolla> richiefrich, I will see
<ardchoille> !worksforme > raveneye
<trygg> What do i type to reload my fstab?
<bjames> does anyone here use portaudio???
<richiefrich> i have  postfix.. procmail. getmail. courier-imap. freepopsd. authdaemond.
<richiefrich> dverzolla ^
<dverzolla> richiefrich, lol
<richiefrich> dverzolla u need them all
<richiefrich> dverzolla  for a smtp server
<anonymeeee> too late
<hackdown> hi guys!!
<jumper> hi, i use ubntu dapper drake and i have a problem with kino 0.8.0. when i import a video in DV AVI TYPE 1/2 from my minidv cam, kino crash with this error: "KIno experienced segmentation fault, Dumping stack from the offending thread" Help me
<picasso> raveneye: upgraded kernel so i'm 100% up-to-date on 5.10, but i still get the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error
<doublehp> neutrinomass: echo "MALLOC_CHECK_=0" >>/etc/environment ; reboot; enjoy :)
<chungaroo> can someone help me install my f5d7011 belkin wireless card? all of the guides i've tried haven't worked for me
<ardchoille> Can someone explain what #ubuntu-unregged is? I join #ubuntu but my irssi says #ubuntu-unregged. Is this an overflow channel?
<jungsonn> well this isn't what i need...
<raveneye> hmmm picasso then i dont have any usefull ideas. i gonna look if i can find something.
<ardchoille> jungsonn: What's up?
<jungsonn> i did all things, but i cannot login in graphicly as root...
<picasso> anyone know why i would get "Could not calculate the upgrade" when going from 5.10 to 6.06 (w/ the upgrade GUI tool)
<ardchoille> jungsonn: You can't. the root account is disabled and you need to use sudo for admin tasks.
<fyrestrtr> jungsonn: you are not supposed to do that.
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: yes.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Ah, ok, thanks
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon all!:)
<zanpakuto> anyone used xen with dual lan cards? how do I enable both on the domU?
<jungsonn> well i need to go into a few firefox files, and i dont have acces to them
<ardchoille> jungsonn: gksudo nautilus ?
<jungsonn> is that with root privelidges>?
<ardchoille> yes, so be careful with it :)
<jungsonn> ahhh nice! :)
<jungsonn> thank you!
<ardchoille> jungsonn: I have been using Ubuntu since hoary and have never needed to login as root
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
* Jacopo scappa a mangiare
<ardchoille> jungsonn: use sudo for command line apps and use gksudo for gui apps.
<jungsonn> ok that gksudo i was not aware of.. looks handy
<chungaroo> can someone help me install my f5d7011 belkin wireless card? all of the guides i've tried haven't worked for me
<Jmod> Is there a way to mount to my old Windows drive?
<[b] urk> I'm reading this old C tutorial, is there a command in ubuntu for running lint?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > Jmod
<Jmod> yes
<Jmod> yes it ntfs
<ardchoille> Jmod: check your pm for a msg from ubotu
<Jmod> great thanks
<soheil_> how to oopen a .chm file?
<doublehp> OOoooooooooooopen it :)
<jrib> soheil_: xchm
<fblade> hey does anyone know where i can get a good desktop recoder
<Nathanael> I just downloaded Opera 9, which has the IRC client - this kicks ass
<jrib> fblade: you can try istanbul
<jrib> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ardchoille> fblade: istanbul ?
<Nathanael> Tabbed IRC sessions in your browser!
<sergio-me> can somebody tell me what is the correct approach?
<joltdude> Anyone know why every X app i run is complaining about authentication errors
<fblade> cna i get that through apt-get?
<jrib> sergio-me: approach for doing what?
<doublehp> fblade: apt-get install stuff
<jrib> fblade: yes, as long as you have enabled universe
<sergio-me> to add things in sites-enabled or in sites-available?
<doublehp> fblade: apt-cache search stuff
<sergio-me> using apache
<fblade> thanks guys
<raveneye> ardchoille: lol how did you do that? some bot is dumping his zen on my crt.
<fyrestrtr> seraphim: read /etc/apache2/README
<ardchoille> raveneye: that's ubotu, the best bot on the planet ;)
<ardchoille> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<joltdude> plus any of the default Xapps, say xclock complain about f Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<joltdude> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<dapet_> I have a netgear WG111v2 wireles USB adapter, I trie to aktivate it (becuse it shows in the gui under System) but I am not able to use it. I then tried to instal driver to the netgear, but it I found out it were wtandard that I had to work... But I have 2 problems if I solve one of them i think it works.. I get netgear to do what I want, or someone have a good plan to make it work?
<raveneye> lol that is way out of my league.. i am glad to know how to connect and join. =)
<joltdude> ndiswrapper dapet?
<kyefun> anyone know why buddy icons aren't showing up in gaim? for msn
<kyefun> all i see is the status icons
<soheil_> how to open chm files?
<jungsonn> apt-get cache search <name> i guess....
<ardchoille> soheil_: xchm
<ardchoille> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<fyrestrtr> soheil: sudo apt-get install xchm
<soheil_> found no xchm in synaptic
<doublehp> jungsonn: apt-cache search stuff
<doublehp> jungsonn: apt-get install stuff
<jrib> !info xchm
<fyrestrtr> soheil_: enable universe and multiverse repositories.
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<dapet_> joltdude, a program to make wireless card work, something about it changes some output/input stuff, but i am a noob to this soo I dont know ;)
<jrib> !universe > soheil_
<usemody> sersen
<usemody> can any one help me please
<jungsonn> ok great!
<jungsonn> :D
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: whats up?
<fblade> ok how do i use ISTANBUL
<dapet_> anyone can help?!!!
<ardchoille> I loved Ubuntu, with the many apps it has. When I learned to enable the universe and multiverse repos, I just stood there and drooled over all the new apps, lol
<usemody> need adobe flash and shockwave plugin
<doublehp> ZennouRyuu: rmmod him :)
<Rookie-> just ask the question .... if anyone can help they will answer
<usemody> btw the adobe plugin must be 9
<CyberMad> why ubuntu better than kubuntu (i say this because #ubuntu have bigger community than #kubuntu), AFAIK KDE is more popular than Gnome. I want install the distro in my new IBM X31 laptop :)
<doublehp> dapet all depend if your card is supported or not :)
<Rookie-> ubuntu includes the server version too ;)
<Ng> CyberMad: ubuntu uses gnome, so that's the default and people tend to gravitate towards that
<jrib> usemody: there is no flash9 or shockwave for linux, contact adobe.  However, you can use wine to run a windows version of firefox with those things
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: as far as I know there is no shockwave plugin in linux, it uses directX apis and therefore cant really be made to run in linux
<doublehp> ardchoille: Ubuntu is a Debian copy; other non Debian system have even more apps :)
<ZennouRyuu> flash 9 is in the works from adobe but no beta or release date has been set
<joltdude> Id like to see flash9 ported...
<Ng> doublehp: like what?
<ardchoille> CyberMad: You can install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop, that will give you access to gnome *and* kde apps.
<soheil_> aot-get install xchm didn''t work
<Rookie-> if it dosent exist - create it
<jrib> soheil_: do you have universe enabled?
<dapet_> <doublehp> it is i checed
<Rookie-> apt-get
<doublehp> Ng: LFS, slakware, GEntoo ...
<ZennouRyuu> joltdude: they have promised a flash 9.x for linux in the near future, most likely to coincide with the 9.5 release
<soheil_> no
<filip_> Hello - am used to redhat/fedora,  I am missing the command line for (mail) like mail e-mail@adresse  -s subject
<soheil_> how to enable it?
<jrib> soheil_: you need to enable universe to get xchm
<joltdude> thats good, current flash seems to have a few glitches
<usemody> stupid i know ...had hope it exist an fake api
<jrib> soheil_: check your private messages from ubotu
<CyberMad> ardchoille actually i'm confuse about choosing Gnome or KDE, which one better?
<Ng> doublehp: LFS has more applications than ubuntu? haha, good one ;)
<ardchoille> doublehp: Ubuntu is not a *copy* of debian, yes, it is based on sid, but it os much different.
<filip_> what package do I ned ?
<soheil_> how to enable universe?
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: there is a directX api implementation through wine or cedega, but I am unsure if this can be made to work with shockwave
<chungaroo> can someone please help me set up my wireless card? i installed the driver using ndiswrapper and the driver is present, but my device can't be detected
<usemody> and why using wine i can plug my second hd and run windows vista
<ardchoille> CyberMad: The only advice I can give you is to try them both and see which one works best for your purposes.
<jrib> soheil_: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<syntaxx> hmm no cd torrent on ubuntu.. is it ok that i install old ubuntu version and just update/upgrade it thru internet?
<doublehp> Ng: it has whatever you are brave enough to install from the web :)
<joltdude> Libc6 dependancy hell
<doublehp> Ng: including any app you could virtually write ...
<Ng> doublehp: and why is that not also true of ubuntu? :)
<soheil_> yes
<chungaroo> can someone please help me set up my wireless card? i installed the driver using ndiswrapper and the driver is present, but my device can't be detected
<FirstStrike> is there any way to make nautilus permanently show hidden files?
<erUSUL> !repeat > chungaroo
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, keep reposing wont get you an answer any quicker
<jrib> soheil_: those are the instructions for enabling universe, just let me know if you have any problems with them
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: wine wont run windows of any version, it simply reimplements the windows API inside of linux so that some windows applications can run in some capactiy
<CyberMad> ardchoille i ever tried both and KDE steal my heart ;P because many apps supported by KDE, then why you choose Gnome?
<chungaroo> i appologize
<doublehp> Ng: because people why want ubuntu may not be brave enough to try installing things that are not Debian packaged ... (begin of troll )
<ardchoille> FirstStrike: yes, open nautilus prefs and look in the tabs, there is a seting there to show hidden files
<ZennouRyuu> if you actually want to run windows inside of linux you need an emulator like VMWare workstation
<Ng> doublehp: then LFS offers those people nothing.
<FirstStrike> oh.duh.
<FirstStrike> thanks
<usemody> ZennouRyuu i know what wine is ...using better cygwin...
<ardchoille> CyberMad: gnome just works better for the way I use my computer :)
<qwerty2k> my firefox seems to be crashing an awful lot recently
<CyberMad> ZennouRyuu AFAIK Virtual PC use less resources than VMWare
<usemody> remote desktop acce for alle os
<jungsonn> i ran cxoffice, or Corssoveroffice for windows apps, works fine for me.
<usemody> under all os
<usemody> ;)
<syntaxx> hmm no cd torrent on ubuntu.. is it ok that i install old ubuntu version and just update/upgrade it thru internet?
<jungsonn> it not free though...
<ZennouRyuu> CyberMad: ive not used it myself so I wouldnt know, I try to avoid windows apps alltogether
<ZennouRyuu> :-D
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: what do you mean by old?
<fblade> is there another alternative to istanbul as it doesnt seem to be working properly
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, i have ubuntu 5.10 cd
<filip_> Does anybody know what I need to apt-get to get mail from shell like this mail e-mail@domain -s subject ?
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: better to download an iso. Do you have a problem with torrents?
<usemody> same disaster ever ...... no way tu use once of app which has half or full commercial flags
<KenSentMe> filip_: try mutt
<jaakkos> is ubuntuforum down?
<CyberMad> ardchoille ok, i will ask kubuntu channel.. hehe just hoping got ideal answer :) because if i ask ubuntu (of course everyone will tell me to use ubuntu and vice versa)
<erUSUL> filip_: mailx ?
<ardchoille> CyberMad: True :)
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, coz i dont wanna waste my time downloading again i just download it direct and a bad download.. i need torrent coz it has a hash checking
<KenSentMe> jaakkos: looks like it
<erUSUL> filip_: it should be installed by default afaik
<usemody> ZennouRyuu thx for try to help ....
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: No problem, sorry i had no good news :)
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: so why don't you use the torrent then?
<jungsonn> does annyone know a right torrent port? i tryed manuy, all NAT problems with it.
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, torrent is for dvd only i dont have a dvd burner though
<filip_> Ok KenSentMe and erUSUL
<erUSUL> jungsonn: i use 6881
<jungsonn> yeah i get errors on that one
<ZennouRyuu> jungsonn: I think that will depend on your firewall configuration
<usemody> ZennouRyuu not yours ..... to many factors wouldn't open his eyes for the wonderfull world of open source
<erUSUL> filip_: mutt is fullscreen curses program. try mailx or mailutils
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: torrent is for the cd iso too
<jungsonn> ok thanks all, have nice day.
<ZennouRyuu> if you can open up ports on your router/firewall/whatever is in front of your network then you can use those ports for torrents
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, yeah but i mean in kubuntu.com it says torrent kubuntu-dvd.iso
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, .org rather
<filip_> Ok KenSentMe and erUSUL  - look fine with mailx  thanx
<gebruiker123> my ubuntu is sooo slow! WHY???!??!?!?
<usemody> ZennouRyuu did you know any way to emulate or implementate a .net framwork based win32 app direkt into the linux core or the x server core
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: try another server. I see kubuntu cd torrents here ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06.1
<ompaul> gebruiker123, what hardware have you got?
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: it's a dutch server
<usemody> i hate to get multiple for administrate UseNeXT
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, ok its not a dutch language right?
* erUSUL gets his cristal ball to try to find out why the gebruiker123 ubuntu is so slow... ;). he can't see anything meaningfull
<ardchoille> erUSUL: lol
<KenSentMe> syntaxx: the installer is multilingual i think
<ZennouRyuu> usemody: Im not certain, but i believe the mono project was created for that http://www.mono-project.com/
<syntaxx> KenSentMe, ok theres a kubuntu 6.06 torrent here i can just manually update it to 6.06.1 right?
<usemody> ZennouRyuu i've heared about but no plan how it can works
<gebruiker123>  ompaul  IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz
<chungaroo> i'm to the point where i told ndiswrapper the devid of my card and so "ndiswrapper -l" shows that both the driver and hardware are present
<joltdude> syn. Yeha
<usemody> the newsreader client from usenext is written in visual c++ and .net framework
<chungaroo> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<ompaul> gebruiker123, how much ram? what video card and how much swap space
<usemody> as win32 binary
<jaakkos> is there an utility for ubuntu to control the cpu fan speed of asus a8n-sli + amd 4200+ - there is a tool for windows which allows me to set a treshold for cpu temperature and if it's broken the fan will speed up.
<usemody> and the open newsreader can't do the correct handle of the binarie news part in it
<joltdude> usemody, you trying to get Rssowl to work too?
<giacomo> ciao everybody
<usemody> joltdude shure but only the xml rss feed part which not so present on this newserver inode
<giacomo> can i ask you something quickly?
<gebruiker123>  ompaul Embedded UniChrome 3D w 64 mb shared mem
<KenSentMe> synth7: when you upgrade all the packages on 6.06 you have 6.06.1
<giacomo> i have a problem with gcc compiler,i guess
<ompaul> gebruiker123, overall ram? and disk space
<gebruiker123>  ompaul How do I find out how much mem I have?
<giacomo> can some1 help??please
<joltdude> welll i made the mistake of using the ubuntu packages for eclipse....
<usemody> joltdude usenext hanldes most with binarie news like movie mp3 and so
<KenSentMe> synth7: sorry, i meant syntaxx
<a_l_e> hello, does anybody know if there is an ubuntu package with php manual in it?
<KenSentMe> gebruiker123: maybe you can ask your question in the #ubuntu-nl channel
<giacomo> i need help...it should be a thing of 30 secs......
<KenSentMe> giacomo: just ask your question
<a_l_e> giacomo: your 30 secs are over.
<ompaul> gebruiker123, start a console > Applications Accessories Terminal <you can type >>free ; df -h  <<in a console - please paste the full answer into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> that helps
* ompaul goes away again
<KenSentMe> ompaul: he just joined the nl channel
<ompaul> KenSentMe, ahh good
<usemody> ZennouRyuu may be can i run vmware under ubuntu ....know this way works .... but had bevore running ubuntu using slackware
<ompaul> a_l_e, its time suspended to disk mode :)
<KenSentMe> ompaul: and he left it again :p
<a_l_e> ompaul: :-)
<ZennouRyuu> VMware is usually a good solution for when you have to have something (non 3d) working perfectly...........just so long as you have plenty of RAM to spare
<ompaul> KenSentMe, well that works, on some level
<giacomo> i'm following this guide http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=26335.msg125286 but when i give the command gcc convert.c -o convert it says it can't find many things such as stdio.h
<KenSentMe> ompaul: another satisfied customer
<giacomo> i guess it has something to do with gcc
<ompaul> giacomo, we sould not be able to read that have you asked in #ubuntu-it
<giacomo> or kernel headers
<KenSentMe> giacomo: have you installed build-essential?
<giacomo> ok,let me see
<a_l_e> giacomo: i guess you're trying to compile some packages... you need the -dev files for it...
<jatt> giacomo: pastebin the output
<giacomo> ok
<ssdd534> im having troble with totem, im streaming media from my server with a m3u file and it keeps playing the same song over and over (not repeat is not on) any ideas?
<usemody> ZennouRyuu yes :) need it only to run this newsreader and using my own flash chat on kashual.org
<giacomo> giacomo@ubuntu:~/v4l-dvb/v4l_experimental/xc3028$ gcc convert.c -o convert
<giacomo> convert.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: Nessun file o directory
<giacomo> convert.c:2:20: error: string.h: Nessun file o directory
<giacomo> convert.c:3:20: error: stdlib.h: Nessun file o directory
<giacomo> convert.c: In function main:
<giacomo> convert.c:18: error: FILE undeclared (first use in this function)
<giacomo> convert.c:18: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<giacomo> convert.c:18: error: for each function it appears in.)
<giacomo> convert.c:18: error: file undeclared (first use in this function)
<jatt> giacomo: not here man!
<giacomo> convert.c:30: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function p rintf
<giacomo> convert.c:31: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function e xit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host176-185.pool8249.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jatt> giacomo: I said *pastebin* not *paste*
<KenSentMe> !paste > giacomo
<ompaul> I hoped in vain that it would stop
<zsh> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<a_l_e> giacomo: giacomo you should paste your text on pastebin.com org, or net
<jatt> argggh
<usemody> rofl
* micahcowan gets the feeling many new users mistake "pastebin" for a typo of "paste in"...
<ZennouRyuu> heheh
<a_l_e> giacomo: pastebin.com
<ompaul> giacomo, we have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for such dumps
<KenSentMe> I think he gets the message now
<ompaul> giacomo, how many lines where in that paste?
<barros> hi.. i'm experiencing a weird problem with INFO mode DTMF..
<ompaul> giacomo, msg me
<ssdd534> im having troble with totem, im streaming media from my server with a m3u file and it keeps playing the same song over and over (not repeat is not on) any ideas?
<ardchoille> ompaul: You have unfiltered pm allowed?
<barros> sometime I get a DTMF ton in the middle of conversation.. probably asterisk is interpreting some piece of voice as a dtmf and sending an INFO command to my phone.. anyone here got something like this?
<ompaul> ardchoille, amoung other things
<ompaul> :)
<ardchoille> ompaul: :)
<barros> sorry.. wrong channel
<ompaul> afik set +u
<ardchoille> yeah
<ompaul> and +6
<ompaul> (a mug for it :-))
<ardchoille> +6 ?
<usemody> ZennouRyuu normaly i need to find a deb install package for vmware to install or can i convert with alien from rpm and it runs correct too
<a_l_e> giacomo: do this search in google: ubuntu "error: stdio.h:" you should get the solution as the first entry :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host176-185.pool8249.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<usemody> is that right ?
<ardchoille> usemody: You need to find a .deb that was made for Ubuntu, it's not good to use other .deb's and usinf alien can be dangerous
<jatt> giacomo: you must have something wrong with your gcc installation. The convert.c file compiles fine here.
<giacomo> i've done it,i swear....but google didn't help...
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<giacomo>  i hadn't essentials installed
<giacomo> <giacomo> i'm checking if this is the prob
<Machtyn> can anyone help me with a combined ubuntu/mythtv issue I am having?
<mcphail> usemody: the installer in the vmware tar.gz is friendly. Don't use alien
<neenaoffline> how do I start DOSBox in full screen ?
<poison_> alt-enter
<usemody> ardchoille .....thx ..... by slackware it was enough to find any in .tgz because installer was change by nomen is omen ...called zipslack
<KenSentMe> Machtyn: just tell us your problem and maybe someone has an answer
<micahcowan> neenaoffline, or -fullscreen
<overhangingtrees> zoom zoom...
<lukus001> Does anyone know a good program that will let me convert video files?   mainly avi to DV AVI?
<Machtyn> my issue is that apparently mythtv 0.18 and mysql 5.0 do not play nice together.  Unfortunately, that's what ubuntu installs.  I've tried to install mythtv 0.19 following the guide at mythtv.org, but everytime I do a ./configure it tells me I need Lame installed (I have it installed), and qmake mythtv.pro fails
<ardchoille> usemody: Ubuntu is quite different :)
<ssdd534> is it possible to play an m3u with mplayer.. ive looked around and cant find any info on it
<usemody> mcphail also i can use my stored tgz package
<KenSentMe> lukus001: avidemux
<KenSentMe> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<Machtyn> my questions is, is there a way to install mythtv 0.19 using the package manager, or do I need to try and figure out the Lame problem to continue the manual mythtv install?
<lukus001> KenSentMe how do i save it as DV AVI?   cause ive actually got that installed?
<usemody> ardchoille i see but i find it's an very fun and interessted distro
<Khamael> it is perfectly safe to let ubuntu upgrade packages in the background, right?
<overhangingtrees> yah
<jatt> Khamael: what if an upgrade fails?
<ardchoille> usemody: Indeed, I love Ubuntu and it would be very hard to get me to switch now :)
<fblade> hey is there anyway i can configure xgl/compiz so i can have a background on the Cube when changing viewports
<ompaul> jatt, you test at the end by going again
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<KenSentMe> lukus001: i thought it had that option, wait i'll look
<Khamael> jatt: check log?
<usemody> :-P
<KenSentMe> lukus001: you are right. Sorry
<lukus001> Kensentme, np nevermind - know of any possible other programs?
<KenSentMe> lukus001: maybe kino
<Khamael> jatt: but it won`t brake my system?
<lukus001> KenSentme that what im trying to get the DV avi format for ^^
<jatt> Khamael: does apt-get dist-upgrade write its output to a log per default? I know you can redirect the output...
<KenSentMe> lukus001: lol
<KenSentMe> lukus001: out of options then
<lukus001> kensentme, it only like dv format - so stupid >.< , thanks for your help anyway :)
<usemody> had find a way to try the flash payer trauma
<hAvAAck> hi all, huge newbie here, I'm having some trouble getting ubuntu to install or boot up live, anyone willing to give me a little advice please?
<usemody> http://www.das-netzbuch.de/article/2475/reload---internet-explorer-6-unter-linux
<usemody> using ie under linux
<ssdd534> im having troble with totem, im streaming media from my server with a m3u file and it keeps playing the same song over and over (repeat is not on) any ideas?
<CyberMad> how to install ubuntu in my notebook IBM X31, but i don't have CD-ROM or DVD-ROM for it. So? :)
<jatt> ssdd534: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<yum> hello, if I let nautilus display me the rights of the files/directories I see stuff like drwxr-xr-x. The d means that it is a directory. Nautilus shows this in Octal view as 1200755. other files as 20064 some others as 640. I know what the last three digits (755, 644) mean. But what about the first 4 digits (12000) or three (200) and some files are displayed only with three digits?
<vaz> if I create a module how do I load it?
<Khamael> jatt: I am not talking about dist-upgrades, but the ubuntu setting that allows ubuntu to dl/install packages in the background. I seldom look at the upgrades anyways
<usemody> and you can use the actuall flash player
<ompaul> hAvAAck, you actually have to say how far you are getting and then say what is happening and then maybe if someone in the channel has a clue they share that clue with you
<ssdd534> jatt totem-xine
<Machtyn> CyberMad, do you have a floppy drive?
<zsh> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<CyberMad> right now Windows XP Professional SP2 already installed.. i want to install ubuntu with Grub
<Khamael> jatt: just upgrade, I think
<CyberMad> Machtyn well, no :(
<soheil> I have universe enabled
<hAvAAck> ompaul- it's barely getting anywhere. I run into mostly kernel panic error and it freezes while it is "loading hardware drivers"
<CyberMad> Machtyn is that the last option ?
<Xappe> i've added a background image to my grub menu, but now when I try to change the menu color to match the image, nothing happens...why?
<soheil> but I agian don't see xchm in synaptic
<ompaul> hAvAAck, read this web page, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<CyberMad> zsh thanks
<zsh> !installation > hAvAAck
<Machtyn> CyberMad: no, have you looked up a way to do a network install on the laptop? (Does it have a network card?)  If you can't do it that way, might I suggest getting an external USB optical drive
<giacomo> guys thanks a lot for yopur suggestions
<zsh> CyberMad, np
<giacomo> problem solved
<hAvAAck> thanks :) I'll give all this a read and see if I can get some headway on this
<CyberMad> Machtyn yes it have RJ45 port
<ardchoille> soheil: xchm is in universe, if you aren't seeing, then I am guessing that you didn't enable universe as you thought you did
<giacomo> (now there's a bunch of others new,but whatever... :PPPP)
<crouton> morning folks, anyone run into an issue with USB-only computers that won't boot the 6.06 Desktop CD?
<soheil_> I e3nabled universe
<CyberMad> Machtyn i will check the documentation about that.. thanks :)
<soheil_> & again don't see xchm
<ardchoille> soheil: Can you *pastebin* your sources.list for me please?
<soheil_> I enabled universe
<soheil_> & again don't see xchm
<Machtyn> CyberMad: Another option is to get a bootable USB drive that has a base linux distro on it (gentoo, ubuntu, knoppix) and start a network/internet install that way (if the laptop will boot from a USB drive)
<bagoor> I want to start a Audio Streaming Server. Which applications do you know ?
<ardchoille> soheil: pastebin your sources.list for me please
<jatt> soheil_: are you running breezy?
<Machtyn> Is there a way to install mythtv 0.19 using the synaptic package manager?
<soheil_> yes
<jaakkos> is there a bug with System - Preferences - Sound - Default sound card selection?
<soheil_> 5.1.0 I guee
<mcphail> bagoor: gnump3d
<ardchoille> is xchm in the Breezy repos?
<jaakkos> i don't seem to be able to change it
<jrib> !info xchm breezy
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.8-5ubuntu2 (breezy), package size 221 kB, installed size 828 kB
<bagoor> mcphail, can I use it also for Live streaming ?
<CyberMad> Machtyn ok, :)
<jrib> soheil_: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<mcphail> bagoor: don't know
<bagoor> mcphail, ok, thx
<CyberMad> does acronis true image for linux is ok to use? i want to use it as recovery tool if something bad happen to my ubuntu
<daveb> I upgraded to Dapper. When I use gnome power manager to suspend or hibernate, the screen goes blank for a secnd then comes back with the login and then i get a notice that it didn't work with a link to the FAQ. I don't see any errors in syslog. how can I troubleshoot this?
<Machtyn> CyberMad:  As far as I can tell (I have a personal copy) Acronis True Image will work with most file systems
<usemody> oki guys ......i get off here ....see yah
<vaz> how do I load modules
<DanHowell> afternoon
<ardchoille> DanHowell: hi
<DanHowell> does chattr +i <filename> lock <filename> so that it can't be overwritten or altered at all?
<ardchoille> DanHowell: yes
<DanHowell> and chattr -i <filename> will undo it?
<ardchoille> DanHowell: It also keeps that file from being upgraded by the system updates if it is a system file
<ardchoille> DanHowell: yes
<daveb> so is there a file that should contain a error message is suspend doesn't work?
<DanHowell> Because what I'm trying to do is lock resolv.conf so it doesn't get reset to point to my router whenever I turn this box on
<crouton> vaz - modprobe <modulename>
<J_P> hi all
<crouton> o/
<zsh> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i'm running. is the a command or something?
<ardchoille> DanHowell: That will do it, however, I hear there are better ways to keep the router IP out of resolv.conf
<ardchoille> zsh: lsb_release -a
<AnAmiC> hey there, how do I open a textfile writeable, so that I can edit it? I don't see, how I can do this with the GUI.
<DanHowell> ardchoille: what would you suggest?
<longwave> DanHowell: there is a "resolvconf" package which can help you manage /etc/resolv.conf though you should read the docs before installing it
<ardchoille> AnAmiC: Is it a system file, or a file in your home?
<AnAmiC> a systemfile
<ardchoille> DanHowell: I saw a couple threads about that on http://ubuntuforums.org
<DanHowell> I'll go and have a read. thanks.
<ardchoille> AnAmiC: You can open that file as read/write with gksudo gedit filename  but be careful with that
<crouton> DanHowell - you could do some sort of post-login script that overwrites the resolv.conf file with one sitting in your homedir...?
<Maister_Ben> Hi everyone, first time linux/ubuntu user here and was wondering since everything seems to be working just fine in ubuntu... do i have to install drivers for my hardware or did it install itself ?
<AnAmiC> yeah ok, thanx for helping! :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> crouton: or have a root script that does  "sed -i 's/<router IP//g' ?
<soheil_> my /etc/apt/sources.list conents are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20768
<poison_> Maister_Ben what kind of video card?
<longwave> Maister_Ben: most drivers are installed automatically, though if you want 3d acceleration on ati/nvidia there is a bit of configuration to do
<ompaul> Maister_Ben, it should work for you out of the box if the hardware is over 6months old in design and as longwave said
<longwave> Maister_Ben: also some wireless chipsets need extra drivers before they will run, but apart from that most things work out of the box
<soheil_> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20768
<Maister_Ben> im using nvidia 6600LE
<crouton> ardchoille - something like that.  It looks like Dan just wants some way to keep a specific setting from being overwritten
<Maister_Ben> so i guess nvidia drivers then
<ardchoille> soheil_: Do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchm
<longwave> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<poison_> I still need to do an upgrade of my video driver. Although it runs fine right now I don't think I have 3d acceleration with the default install on my nvidia card
<Maister_Ben> and another thing... i tried playing back an mp3 but the player says there's some decoder missing
<ardchoille> soheil_: Any time you modify the sources.list, you have to do sudo apt-get update (or "Reload" in Synaptic) for the system to see the modifications
<longwave> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maister_Ben> where do i get these standard codecs in an easy install package ?
<longwave> Maister_Ben: mp3 cannot be included directly in ubuntu due to licensing issues, read the restricted formats page that ubotu just linked to
<eder> bjhgjhdas
<crouton> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maister_Ben> ah okay... well that explains it then, thanks
<soheil_> E: Couldn't find package xchm
<poison_> Maiser_Ben install xmms
<gallardo> hello everybody
<jatt> soheil_: did you do apt-get update
<ardchoille> soheil_: Did you do sudo apt-get update  ?
<vaz> i have ipw3945 Intel wirelss
<vaz> its not found
<Felly> I have a nice xcompmgr command that I like. Where do I have to put it to make it persistent ?
<vaz> on my hardware scan
<DanHowell> what the hell is ipv6?
<vaz> what do I do?
<jatt> DanHowell: nothing to worry about see http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html
<ardchoille> DanHowell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipv6
* DanHowell blacklists ipv6 on his box so it won't keep overwriting his resolv.conf
<quiet> i'm trying t install VMware-server on Dapper and i try to 'rpm -Uvh VMware-server*.rpm' and it comes back and says/bin/sh is needed by VMware-server....
<quiet> but, i have /bin/sh of course.
<crouton> quiet - use the .tar.gz file
<magikfingerz> quiet, I'm using vmware-server right now in dapper, but I use the binary install instead of rpms
<longwave> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server worked for me installing vmware
<quiet> damnit... that's a big download :\
<quiet> alright... i'll go get it.
<crouton> quiet - you will also need 'build-essential' and 'netkit-inetd' packages installed, and probably the headers for your current linux kernel as well
<magikfingerz> quiet, but you will not be dissapointed... I'm sure...
<vaz> how do I get Intel Pro wirelss working
<vaz> its not recognizing hardware
<crouton> vaz - what laptop
<magikfingerz> vaz, no problema, I think you need ndiswrapper and windows drivers :)
<DanHowell> thank you very much, everyone
* Jacopo scappa.. ciao ciao
<ardchoille> quiet: BTW, it's not a good idea to install .rpm's in Ubuntu. Best to follow this: 1. Check the repos  2. Find a .deb made for Ubuntu  3. Compile yourself
<donrosin> bash: make: command not found wtf?
<Dr_Willis> install build-essential package
<crouton> ardchoille: Don't think there's a .deb for VMWare Server.
<Maister_Ben> so um with xmms... installation ?? i guess i just can't doubleclick something and magically make things work can i ? :)
<donrosin> bash: make: command not found - wtf?
<Dr_Willis> Maister_Ben,  sudo apt-get install xmms
<Dr_Willis> donrosin,  install it.
<kouwe> how can i update my kernel, i now have 2.6.15-26-686
<magikfingerz> donrosin, install build-essential package as Dr_Willis said...
<Maister_Ben> thanks
<Dr_Willis> kouwe, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get update
<donrosin> what is the command for that?
<crouton> 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<ardchoille> kouwe, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kouwe> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<kouwe> but there is a newer kernel right?
<ardchoille> kouwe: Not for Ubuntu atm
<kouwe> ardchoille: ok then
<Maister_Ben> so all programs i want to install are done by this command ? sudo apt-get xxx
<kouwe> ardchoille: i need to get my cardreader working :) (laptop)
<ardchoille> Maister_Ben: Or you can use Synaptic
<PurpleTen> Hello guys, just wondering is theres a software for ubuntu that allows me to auto update my ip to services like no-ip ?
<Maister_Ben> what is synaptic ?
<kouwe> Maister_Ben: "sudo apt-get install ***"
<Dr_Willis> Maister_Ben,  it pays to read up on the apt system. and learn how it works.
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<crouton> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<superkirbyartis1> Need help with webcam (draper).
<ardchoille> Maister_Ben: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Maister_Ben> yah... i guess i'll read the basics not to waste your time ;) thanks though
<kouwe> is it possible that acpi has some problems on laptops..... i can only boot with acp=off ?
<ardchoille> Maister_Ben: You're not wasting our time, but when you read, it usually answers multiple questions in one go :)
<soheil> I see no xchm
<crouton> entirely possible, kouwe
<Maister_Ben> i'll do that
<soheil> I did apt-get update
<kouwe> crouton: and acpi has nothing to do with a card reader right?
<superkirbyartis1> I need help with webcam draper.
<kouwe> crouton: cause every time i insert a SD card, it crashes
<joltdude> Though truth be told, some of the docs are seriously lacking
<crouton> kouwe - unlikely. when you do a 'lspci', does anything show up?
<h4ch3r> hello
<jatt> ? the package *is* there, see http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchm/
<h4ch3r> some help me?
<kouwe> crouton: "CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller"
<PurpleTen> heh silly me theres a apt client for no-ip :)
<crouton> kouwe - cardbus is the successor to pcmcia, i think.
<superkirbyartis1> Need help with webcam draper.
<joltdude> super. have you tried running an app that calls a webcam.. It might *just work*
<joltdude> like Camorama
<Fracture_> sometimes when I reboot, under Places I have a submenu "Removable Media" other times the items that were in "Removable Media" appear directly in the places menu.. seems odd that it isn't consistent
<superkirbyartis1> aMSN and GnomeMeeting... makes linux freeze.
<ardchoille> soheil: xchm *is* there. I don't know what the problem is. You have enabled universe and did an update, so you should be seeing it. Try apt-cache search xchm.
<kouwe> crouton: so any idea what is crashing my system when i insert a card? or can i troubleshoot someting?
<joltdude> Gnomemeeting no longer exists
<joltdude> it was replaced by Ekiga
<crouton> kouwe - done a google search on it?
<superkirbyartis1> Whatever.  When I try to load webcam, crashes.
<crouton> or your laptop
<joltdude> well who makes the webcam?
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: what crashes
<superkirbyartis1> Nexxtech.  Works fine in windows.  Linux freezes (cannot move mouse, need to reboot).
<kouwe> crouton: yes, but found that i had to install some drivers, but then i get with the "how do i update my kernel" problem...
<joltdude> aMsn and gnomemeeting
<crouton> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: check the /var/log/messages file
<kouwe> crouton: http://members.inode.at/g.schild/DIV/Winbond-howto.html
<crouton> kouwe - check out that Wiki page.
<superkirbyartis1> Where?  Command prompt?
<joltdude> If a cam works in windows it means NOTHING about it working in linux, fact most cams are unsupported
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: use any editor to check it contents
<joltdude> or could just more it
<crouton> kouwe: if you really need to recompile your kernel in order to add the cardreader drivers, that will help you understand what to do
<superkirbyartis1> Have bunch of files.
<kouwe> crouton: ill read that ....
<superkirbyartis1> Help please.  Webcam appears but freezes.
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: for some kernel crashes you will find more information in the /var/log/messages file
<Rookie-> webcam can be som tricky under linux ....
<superkirbyartis1> messages = error "Not a directory"
<LiteWait> hey folks... before I buy one on eBay, I just wanted to make sure an orinoco gold card will "just work" with dapper on my craptop. Am I correct?
<kouwe> crouton: thanks in advance, now reading
<crouton> superkirbyartis1: pastebin your error log
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: just open the file
<crouton> kouwe: np, good luck
<kouwe> thnx :)
<superkirbyartis1> i cannot cd to messages.
<keiron> hi. does anyone know whether the cds you can order from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest include the server specific distributions?
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: is not a directory, is a *file* you can open it with an editor
<crouton> superkirbyartis1: 'less /var/log/messages'
<Rookie-> or tail
<superkirbyartis1> okay.
<crouton> or tail, true
<superkirbyartis1> Aug 16 11:07:07 localhost -- MARK --
<superkirbyartis1> not sure
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: the entries in that file are ordered by date and time you can check if at the time it crashed you got an entry there
<Rookie-> use pastebin
<Rookie-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joltdude> Ornico is *good*
<superkirbyartis1> It is 11:07:07 that it crashed.
<LiteWait> joltdude. thanks!
<joltdude> A lot of networking stuff is made *just* for the ornico series of cards
<tyler_d> could someone walk me through installing Bittornado please?
<superkirbyartis1> If i go in amsn, it will appear as Flexcam 100
<quiet> isn't bittornado for windows?
<Rookie-> superkirbyartis1 - question is what the system says about it, not what a prog says
<superkirbyartis1> When I select webcam channel, crashes.
<quiet> tyler_d, what's wrong with the bittorrent gui?
<tyler_d> quiet: there is a linux flavor.
<jatt> superkirbyartis1: can you pastebin the lines before and after 11:07 ?
<superkirbyartis1> what is file path again?
<crouton> /var/log/messages?
<Rookie-> or syslog ...
<Rookie-> dmesg can be useful too
<keiron> hi. does anyone know whether the cds you can order from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest include the server specific distributions?
<superkirbyartis1> I have some message from other Ubuntu chat.  BRB.
<Rookie-> get the server from any mirror
<ardchoille> tyler_d: in a term, type: which bittornado
<KenSentMe> keiron: i think they are only the desktop versions
<ardchoille> keiron: The cd's I received from ShipIt did not include the server cd
<superkirbyartis1> pour la webcam nexxtech il faut empecher le module SN9C103 de se loader au boot et utiliser les drivers SPCA5xx
<superkirbyartis1> Understand?
<tyler_d> ardchoille: downloaded the source for bittornado
<Rookie-> english pls
<Defaf> what are the main advantages to use Ubuntu?
<keiron> That sucks! I need to convince my boss to move over to linux hosting and a nice shiny case might help :)
<ardchoille> tyler_d: bittornado is in the main repo
<ardchoille> tyler_d: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<Rookie-> Defaf - easy to take care of
<KenSentMe> keiron: you can install the server software with the desktop cd's
<Defaf> Rookie-: are there any really good programs that are only for linuxa?
<Defaf> -a
<Rookie-> Defaf - worst, ubuntu dosent follow the standard
<josesito> does someone know how to capture a video from a tv card??
<crouton> KenSentMe: seugh
<keiron> KenSentMe: ok thanks
<keiron> i'll order some for the company then
<KenSentMe> crouton: seugh ?
<flipfone> could someone help me with the ownership of a disk?
<Rookie-> i run server , i find it easy ... but at the same time difficult since it dosent follow the linuxstandard
<aluno> como troco a senha do root no urubuntu?
<crouton> KenSentMe: installing server off a desktop cd ... ugly
<phaedrus44> how to use opengl on ubuntu?
<joltdude> Just download a new iso and burn it
<KenSentMe> crouton: you can choose server at boot, or not?
<aluno> eu esqueci a minha senha.
<PurpleTen> where can i find all the apt ?
<KenSentMe> crouton: then it only installs the basics
<crouton> KenSentMe: don't think you have a choice on the desktop cd
<jatt> phaedrus44: you mean how to program with opengl?
<Rookie-> best server dist is slackware, but wait until Pat releases version 11.0
<josesito> anyone??
<KenSentMe> crouton: it used to be so
<KenSentMe> Ugh, Ubuntuforums is very slow today
<keiron> i seem to remember that it does ask to install server or normal. but this might be 5.10 not 6.06
<joltdude> Heh i miss infoselect
<phaedrus44> jatt:  i thought it was for video card use
<aluno> hi
<keiron> oh well, if it doesn't provide it i'll just hand the cds out to people on the streets and get them converted
<KenSentMe> keiron: just try it
<jatt> KenSentMe: one reason to use the mailing lists instead of the forums.
<joltdude> (mutters about stale java packages , dependancy issues, and stale eclipse)
<marikiya> HOLA
<skandyr> Im a new user to ubuntu and im having a lot of trouble with installing it.
<KenSentMe> jatt: sorry, but i'm get frustrated by mailinglists. I thought forums are built to replace mailinglists
<Andre4s> is there any way I can see the mount command that is executed when I connect my phone to the computer?
<jatt> marikiya: -> #ubuntu-es
<crouton> what's the problem skandyr
<tyler_d> ardchoille: tyvm... still new and lots more dumb questions... but ty
<Ng> joltdude: muttering will get you nowhere :)
<roym> Hi all - I can put my compaq presario laptop to sleep succesfully - but can't wake it up :( Am I missing a setting in my X Config file?
<Ng> joltdude: bug reports, patches and the like will, however, get you everywhere :)
<crouton> Andre4s: bluetooth?
<skandyr> it has something to do whith the partition
<ardchoille> tyler_d: You're welcome :)
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> need a lil help
<Andre4s> crouton, usb
<Andre4s> cable
<zoidberg> i finally got ubuntu badger installed on my G3 powerbook
<zoidberg> i get the nice gui login screen
<joltdude> nj. I can compile a standard C app and make, im not the one to be making packages
<zoidberg> i login
<zoidberg> i hear th emusic
<zoidberg> but nothing else appears
<dgold> skandyr: what is the partition problem?
<Katagia> Hi. I have to compile new modules for vmware. I'm new to ubuntu. Where can I find the kernel header or sources?
<zoidberg> i see the mouse cursor which moves and the brown background
<zoidberg> thast it
<zoidberg> any helo?
<zoidberg> help?
<Rookie-> Katagia - kernel source kan be found at kernel.org
<crouton> Andre4s: Does the phone get mounted automatically?
<KenSentMe> !enter > zoidberg
<skandyr> i ad already partitioned my hard drive and made 10 gb for installation
<Andre4s> crouton, yes
<Ng> Katagia: install linux-headers and linux-source, they should then pull in the required headers/source
<Katagia> Rookie I know but where do I get the sources the ubuntu kernel was compiled from?
<roym> zoidberg - you need to run a window manager
<Ng> Rookie-: that's not the same kernel source as used by the ubuntu kernel though
<Andre4s> crouton, but I want to know exactly how it's mounted
<Rookie-> ohh
<zoidberg> how do i do that
<dgold> skandyr: what result did you get during installation?
<zoidberg> i thought that came defualt with an installation
<zoidberg> ?
<cl187> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ng> zoidberg: it does
<crouton> Andre4s: hmm, you could check dmesg to see if any thing labeled 'sdX' was detected
<Ng> zoidberg: on the login screen, pick a diferent session (e.g. failsafe) and see if that works
<skandyr> i get an error saying invalid fil system forthis mount point
<ardchoille> roym: If he installed Ubuntu, he already has a window manager. The default window manager in gnome is MEtacity.
<Katagia> Ng: linux-headers ... Exactly what I was looking for. I searched for kernel-headers
<skizzo> Does anyone have any suggestions for a real IRC client for Ubuntu 6.06? I'm using GAIM right now, and it's terrible :-o
<zoidberg> i tried the failsafe GNOME
<zoidberg> same problem
<dgold> skandyr: what tool did you use to make the partition?
<Fracture_> skizzo: xchat-gnome
<LordOfTheNoobs> skizzo: irssi
<Ng> skizzo: xchat or xchat-gnome if you want something graphical, irssi if you want something in a terminal and more chest hair ;)
<skandyr> windows
<ardchoille> skizzo: You can try xchat (gui) or irssi (text-based)
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to turn off the warning about ports in Azureus? It's still on after I closed Azureus.
<Crooper> hello all
<skizzo> thanks guys :-) Ng: I already have enough chest hair ;-)
<dgold> skandyr: is the new partition showing up in the installer?
<zoidberg> any help guys?
<skandyr> ye
<skandyr> yes
<Andre4s> dougsko, no mount information
<rixxon> skizzo, xchat-gnome sucks, enable multiverse/universe and install xchat. or use irssi
<Andre4s> crouton, no mount information
<h4ch3r> hello....some use IE7 em edgy eft?
<dmglouis> can anyone help?
<jatt> h4ch3r: why on earth would you do something like that?
<crouton> Andre4s: maybe 'cat /etc/mtab' ?
<h4ch3r> jatt: yes ot no?
<h4ch3r> *or
<Ng> h4ch3r: as far as I know, IE7 does not yet run in WINE, so no
<vaz> my bluetooth and wlan are powered by a hardware switch
<dmglouis> please?
<vaz> but I am not able to power them up on ubuntu
<h4ch3r> Ng: dawn why?
<crouton> h4ch3r: Install Xen or VMWare and run Windows (for real) inside Ubuntu
<skizzo> rixxon: Okay, and I just downloaded and installed xchat-gnome ;-) I'll just download xchat. and irssi and see what I like :-)
<vaz> is there a way  I can power them up
<rixxon> skizzo, irssi is already installed
<skandyr> does the error mean that ubuntu can't be installed on that drive?
<dgold> skandyr: in the installation tool, you can select the filesystem type for the partition. try to change the partition from whatever windows made it into ext3
<h4ch3r> I emule IE7 in edgy eft
<Ng> h4ch3r: because wine always lags behind windows
<ardchoille> rixxon: is irssi installed with the main Ubuntu system?
<h4ch3r> Ng: why?
<crouton> haha.. why indeed
<rixxon> ardchoille, i'm pretty sure it is?
<Ng> h4ch3r: because wine is a volunteer project that doesn't have Microsoft's budget?
<ardchoille> rixxon: that's cool :)
<crouton> because it's emulation, and nobody pays for it, and .... need I go on?
<Rookie-> yes it is
* crouton laughs
<skandyr> ok
<skizzo> rixxon: I see....
<h4ch3r> Ng: why!!why?
<dmglouis> I need help
<psyphen_> has anybody here accidentally installed the new freetype6 and realized that synaptic wont let me install the dev package now?
<Ng> h4ch3r: do you have any serious questions, or are you trolling?
<dgold> skandyr: this may help - http://www.communitymx.com/content/article.cfm?page=5&cid=B462B
<h4ch3r> why windows'd bug?
<phaedrus44> nero linux is really cvool
<phaedrus44> cool
<phaedrus44> too
<J_P> hey all, anyone know some colocation (server location) in the web that install ubuntu too in servers ?
<vaz> is there a way i can keep power on certain devices
<crouton> J-P: google search for 'ubuntu hosting' ?
<justin_> h4ch3r: Do you have a billion dollars to invest into the Wine project?
<Linkiboy> i have a problem... i'm following the Ubuntu wiki to install MP3 codecs, and it says to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, but it's not listed in the synaptic package manager, only plugins-good are...
<dmglouis> you have to enable universe
<jatt> h4ch3r: that's stupid: why do you run IE on Linux? That doesn't make any sense.
<ardchoille> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> Package gstreamer010-plugins-ugly does not exist in dapper
<Ng> jatt: of course it does
<skandyr> i don't see where i an change the filesystem type
<synic> jatt: testing.
<ompaul> phaedrus44, we have software that does that - kind of pointless as we have sevearl packages that do that
<justin_> Windows *sighs* - I only miss it for its audio editors, come on SONY port soundforce :))
<crouton> jatt : plenty of good reasons to run IE on Linux.
<Ng> jatt: but he's a troll and not worth feeding as I can see
<h4ch3r> calma galera
<dmglouis> look further up the wiki
<jatt> synic: virtual machines are there for that purpuse, vmware, etc.
<gebruiker_> I would like to create a installer that restores everything i.e ghostimage or some kind of thing like it...
<dmglouis> it has instructions to enable multiverse and universe
<justin_> Why does anyone even run IE anymore at all?, I mean it .. is like far behind .. really far
<Lattyware> jatt: You can remove 'on Linux' from that statement and it's still oh-so-true.
<h4ch3r> justin_: sim why?
<Rookie-> never ask anyone else to port or make a prog, why dont do it on your own ... ?
<crouton> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<phaedrus44> ompaul:  what ones? i dont use gnome xfce or kde and i dont want those libs....
<Linkiboy> alrighty
<crouton> doh
<synic> jatt: no, that's another solution to the problem.  Not the /only/ solution.
<justin_> h4ch3r: Well if WINE is not good enough for you you have two options, help the project with your vast knowledge of how things should be, or invest money into it.
<engla> Linkiboy: you have to enable more repositories
<psyphen_> hey guys, i need some help. how do you downgrade your libfreetype6? I accidentally installed 2.2.10 library, and synaptic hates me now. any idea how to change it back to a working version?
<J_P> crouton: thanks
<ompaul> phaedrus44, you got nautilus /  gnomebaker or command line stuff
<crouton> gebruiker_: Search for 'ghost for linux'
<engla> Linkiboy: it's in the menus
<crouton> J_P: np
<h4ch3r> money invest
<h4ch3r> :)
<ompaul> phaedrus44, and no doubt more
<h4ch3r> us?
<Rookie-> psyphen_ - remove the package and install what you wnat
<phaedrus44> i dont want command line ( i like to point and click)  ghnomebaker comes with gnome libs and nautilis is huge
<phaedrus44> hehe
<psyphen_> it says it'll uninstall a LOT of depending packages though
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to turn off warning about ports in Azureus? The 'Hide' button is not working
<crouton> psyphen_: sudo apt-get remove libfreetype6 ?
<phaedrus44> closest i like xcdroast...but not nearly as many features as nerolinuxx
<Rookie-> the dep will prolly be installed oonce you install what you want/need
<h4ch3r> edgy stable go gnome 2.16 with shadow???
<psyphen_> i'll try that
<jaakkos> i have a problem with firefox and sound: i can't get sound out from google video, youtube or flash. i have 2 sound cards which work ok otherwise.
<psyphen_> synaptic is whiny
<crouton> CLI for the win. :)
<jaakkos> i don't seem to be able to get any sound from firefox.
<quiet> okay, i have kernel-headers installed, but where are they? vmware-server wants to look at /usr/src/linux/include  but that doesn't exist.
<Ng> psyphen_: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for the package you want, download it and double click on it, it should be possible to install it then, over the top of the one you "accidentally" installed
<Lattyware> Does anyone else find VLC uber-buggy under Linux
<Lattyware> ?
<mcphail> quiet: /usr/src/linux-headers-whaterverversion
<psyphen_> it doesn't work Ng
<jatt> Lattyware: it works perfectly on my laptop
<crouton> quiet - go to /usr/src, then do 'sudo ln -s linux-headers-<fill in number here> linux'
<Lattyware> It crashes on loads of stuff. Deleting stuff from the playlist crashes it :/
<phaedrus44> i was wondering how to remove islsm_usb islsm and islsm_device from startup?
<psyphen_> because I installed a more recent one I guess, but now it says the correct one isn't there
<psyphen_> and i can't downgrade
<jatt> Lattyware: haven't used playlists though
<quiet> crouton, the only thing in /usr/src is rpm/
<Ng> psyphen_: then you can do sudo dpkg -i foo.deb in a terminal
<crouton> rpm?
<Lattyware> And mine also continues audio even after I quit it
<Rookie-> as i sadi ... remove the pkg ...
<Lattyware> I have to kill it
<mcphail> quiet: you haven't installed the correct package
<crouton> quiet - did you do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<jatt> Lattyware: strange. With AVI files I've never had any problems with vlc at all
<psyphen_> i'll try that Ng thanks
<Ng> Rookie-: that's a stunningly bad idea, run "apt-cache rdepends libfreetype6" and you'll see why ;)
<Machtyn> question:  I added a repository, but after reloading it complains to me about a GPG error.  How do I resolve this? (Get a GPG key? How do I do that?)
<ardchoille> crouton: You probably have an rpm dir inside /usr/src too
<ompaul> crouton, Click on menu applications -> accessories -> terminal
<crouton> not I. :)
<crouton> don't touch the stuff, gives me indigestion.
<ciscosurfer> jaakkos: search UbuntuForums for "firefox sound flash"
<psyphen_> awesome it's working thanks a lot dude
<ardchoille> crouton: Then yo removed it ;)
<psyphen_> youre a lifesaver :P
<crouton> ardchoille: Never had it. :)
<Rookie-> still belive that the deps will be installed with the other version of the lib
<Lattyware> jatt: Probably because 90% of my video is .mkv/.ogg, which means each one probably uses a different wierd obsure codec. :P
<dmglouis> see I have a screenshot: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v716/dmglouis/Screenshot.png
<Lattyware> The price I pay for Anime.
<crouton> CCCP codec pack for the win
<quiet> ah.. that's it... i was trying kernel-headers... not linux-headers
<Lattyware> crouton: That's windows-only.
<Lattyware> I used to use it
<crouton> Lattyware: I know. :(
<psyphen_> ok one last thing before i stop being annoying, has anybody else successfully installed airpwn?
<superkirbyartis1> Webcam freezes in ubuntu draper.
<Lattyware> Thier suggestion is mplayer, but that allways goes out of sync with audio and video for me
<psyphen_> i have major problems with programs not recogizing installed libraries in ubuntu
<crouton> if CCCP and uTorrent existed for Ubuntu, I could probably drop Windows entirely except for Eve Online.
<superkirbyartis1> Help me pleaes.
<Lattyware> crouton: uTorrent works great under wine
<Lattyware> I use it
<Lattyware> I was so happy
<Lattyware> I swear by that client.
<ciscosurfer> crouton: Eve looks amazing
<superkirbyartis1> WEBCAM FREEZES HELP ME!
<crouton> Lattyware: I haven't ever used Wine, I prefer VMWare server and install XP as a VM
<dmglouis> Azureus ports warning does not go away. Can anyone help?
<crouton> ciscosurfer: Yes it does. :)
<KenSentMe> I've managed to get dual screen working, but then i can't use 3d accelleration. Is it possible to adjust grub so at boot i can choose between loading the xorg.conf file for dual screen or the other for 3d?
<mcphail> psyphen_: libraries installed manually or by apt-get?
<Ng> crouton: I would think that mostly everything CCCP covers can be played by mplayer, xine and totem
<Lattyware> crouton: Yeah, but my PC is a 1.6GHz Semperon. Yeah.
<psyphen_> manually
<iturk> hi there !! i can run eclipse from a shell because i have set the path for jre in .bashrc in my home directory !! But if i try to create an icon in my kde desktop that links to eclipse it says jre not found !! How can i set the environment varibles for being recognise by all the system ??
<psyphen_> i'm getting an error while loading shared libraries, although the libraries are installed
<ciscosurfer> dmglouis: you can chmod or chown the azureus directory and restart it to fix this problem
<crouton> Lattyware: No problem, you don't need a beast to watch Anime.  Maybe 384MB RAM would work great for an XP VM.
<dmglouis> what?
<mcphail> psyphen_: man ldconfig
<Lattyware> hmmm
<dmglouis> ciscosurfer:how do I do that
<psyphen_> boris@goldeneye:~/Desktop$ airpwn
<psyphen_> airpwn: error while loading shared libraries: liborcon-1.0.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<psyphen_> boris@goldeneye:~/Desktop$ locate liborcon-1.0.0.so
<psyphen_> /home/boris/Desktop/lorcon/.libs/liborcon-1.0.0.so
<psyphen_> /usr/local/lib/liborcon-1.0.0.so
<psyphen_> boris@goldeneye:~/Desktop$
<psyphen_> there's an example
<Lattyware> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<psyphen_> haha im sorry lattyware
<Ng> psyphen_: add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and run sudo ldconfig
<Lattyware> :P
<psyphen_> thanks very much Ng
<psyphen_> sorry for being noobish hehe
<Lattyware> And it makes me look like I know stuff! :P
<Ng> psyphen_: no probs, that's why we're here :)
<psyphen_> i'm trying to get good enough at ubuntu and linux in general so that i can throw windows aside
<psyphen_> :P
<psyphen_> right now im dualbooting
<Tarandus> Is there a way to configure network-manager so that it will not ask for password every time I connect to a WLAN?
<mcphail> psyphen_: the ldconfig thing is a bit obscure
<skizzo> psyphen_- Me too, but I can't give up windows yet
<dmglouis> ciscosurfer:Can you tell me how to do that?
<Lattyware> psyphen_: I dual XP/Ubuntu, and I havn't booted windows since I installed Ubuntu.
<Lattyware> :D
<Ng> Tarandus: it ought to save the password for a network in your gnome keyring, but whichever application accesses that first will have to ask for the password
<skizzo> psyphen_- There's just too much that I can't do in linux
<claus> When i edit a .dat file in terminal as bin, how do I save?
<Lattyware> I guess I'm not much of a gamer, and UT2004 is the one game I play alot, so it's good :D
<psyphen_> haha nice latty
<psyphen_> yeah it's true, i game a lot
<psyphen_> but god ubuntu is nice for laptops
<psyphen_> im on an averatec 2150-EH1 right now
<psyphen_> ubuntu rocks
<Lattyware> Ubuntu is a hell of alot faster on my crappy mashine.
<crouton> psyphen_: ooh. I'm on an averatec as well, might have to give ubuntu a try
<Lattyware> </rubbish spelling>
<psyphen_> you definitely do
<psyphen_> what model?
<phaedrus44> Lattyware: do you use gnome?
<Lattyware> Nah, Xfce.
<Tarandus> Ng: Some say that making the keyring password the same as one's login password would allow it to "try" it once without prompting, but this far i've been unsuccessful.
<phaedrus44> i installed server install with only fluxbox and it is fast as hell
<crouton> psyphen_: 6130, with the RALink wireless chipset
<Lattyware> Heh, I've used Fluxbox alot
<Lattyware> DSL.
<phaedrus44> its nice
<Ng> Tarandus: I've not heard that, although there is a pam module that claims to do that (but I haven't had any joy from it on dapper as yet)
<spiderworm> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<claus> Can anyone help with my question?
<Lattyware> On my Xbox actually.
<Rookie-> no GUI at all on my servers
<phaedrus44> sweet
<Lattyware> I am Microsoft's worst nightmare of a user :P
<phaedrus44> to get rid of islsm on startup do i just blacklist it?
<crouton> i'd love to go no GUI on my ubuntu servers, but i need to connect via VNC to do the VMWare console stuff.
<ciscosurfer> dmglouis: sorry, stepped away from compuer
<ardchoille> Lattyware: My idea of "dual boot" is Ubuntu Dapper Drake and Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<dmglouis> ciscosurfer:np
<Lattyware> heh
<psyphen_> yeah i have a ralink rt2500 right now too
<ciscosurfer> dmglouis: can i pm you?
<Gorgapor> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<crouton> psyphen_: sweet. might do that this weekend then
<dmglouis> ciscosurfer:sure
<[b] urk> ardchoille, haha
<psyphen_> it auto recognizes the rt2500
<crouton> psyphen_: any gotchas?
<Lattyware> I hate PDF.
<Gorgapor> is there a good way to edit/create pdf files ?
<psyphen_> it doesn't have auto screen dimming and stuff
<claus> !rt61
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<searayman> how can i run flash player 9 in wine?
<jatt> Gorgapor: to create pdf files: pdflatex
<psyphen_> and i dont think it has as advanced of a power management and cpu throttler
<claus> !ralink 61
<Ng> Gorgapor: yes, use something else and just "print" it to PDF when you are happy with it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ralink 61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !pdfcreator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfcreator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ng> claus: actually editing PDF files is almost impossible, even with Adobe's own software
<Lattyware> It's amazing, I use Red for my hilight colour, and yet, when I scroll through, I actually miss all of the red stuff.
<Gorgapor> jatt: what if i already have a pdf file and i need to edit it?
<Ng> err, that last one was for Gorgapor, not claus ;)
<claus> ^
<peppo> is there a web interface to see what libraries a binary links to?
<claus> ^^
<psyphen_> overall the power management is not as great
<crouton> psyphen - the 6130 is running a desktop P4 3.0ghz with absolutely no power throttling anyway. Really sucks, battery life is less than 1 hour.  And it's heavy! (8+ pounds)
<psyphen_> other than that, its amazing
<psyphen_> well then linux shoud be great
<psyphen_> haha
<searayman> how can i run flash player 9 in wine?
<peppo> does a page like http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/linuxsampler for example list all libraries a binary is linked to somewhere?
<psyphen_> i have the turion 64 so it cuts the speed in half when it's idling
<psyphen_> relaly nice for temperatures
<Ng> peppo: ldd /usr/bin/somebinary  can tell you, or packages.ubuntu.com can show you what other packages something depends on
<donrosin> ho do i installl ftp server for linux?
* crouton drools.
<peppo> Ng, I'm not on ubuntu
<psyphen_> donrosin: just install vsftpd from synaptic or apt-get
<RadiantFire> donrosin: there are a number of ftp servers, I suggest you search for ftp server in synaptic
<claus> Anyone has experience with RT61 wireless or can help me with some probs i got with the following guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<Ng> peppo: then packages.ubuntu.com is probably your best bet
<Rookie-> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crouton> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RadiantFire> !info proft
<ubotu> Package proft does not exist in dapper
<Lattyware> I use proftpd, part of XAMPP
<RadiantFire> !info proftp
<ubotu> Package proftp does not exist in dapper
<psyphen_> i really like vsftpd
<Inferus> Heyall, what is the correct syntax for a search command in terminal please?
<RadiantFire> !info proftpd
<jatt> Gorgapor: see the following thread: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user/252895/focus=252895
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Rookie-> lol
<Inferus> find -? what
<RadiantFire> there we go...
<psyphen_> !info vsftpd
<Gorgapor> thanks jatt
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 404 kB
<RadiantFire> multiple typos are awesome
<crouton> heh
<Inferus> Hey all, what is the correct syntax for a search command in terminal please?
<claus> isnt there anyone who can help me, or should i just spam some more.. lol
<crouton> search command? for what
<searayman> any clue how to use flash playe r9 in wine?
<jatt> Gorgapor: it applies to ubuntu as well
<Inferus> to find a file
<Rookie-> Inferus - depends on what you looking for
<ardchoille> Inferus: apt-cache search app
<Inferus> no
<Inferus> i need to search my linux machine
<Tarandus> !info oftpd
<ubotu> Package oftpd does not exist in dapper
<Inferus> for a file
<crouton> Infernus - 'find | grep "finlename"
<Inferus> k thx
<crouton> ouch, filename
<Rookie-> Inferus - locate or find, dont forget to run updatedb
<billybennett> Hey guys, today I've been trying to burn a data dvd disc but k3b nor GnomeBaker has worked for me.  I dont know what could of happened??
<Gorgapor> inferus locate is quicker for most stuff
<Inferus> ok
<zoidberg> how do i mount a usb flash drive?
<searayman> anyone good with flash player?
<donrosin> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoidberg> "sudo mount vfat -l dev/sda1 /media/flash
<Inferus> !info locate
<ubotu> Package locate does not exist in dapper
<zoidberg> ?
<crouton> zoidberg - insert the drive, check dmesg for what it shows up as (sdX), then mount that
<donrosin> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<Lattyware> Next PC I want: http://3xs.scan.co.uk/ShowSystem.asp?SystemID=490
<Gorgapor> inferus: try info locate in a command prompt
<crouton> zoidberg: need /dev/sdXY
<donrosin> how do i install synapict
<donrosin> ptic*
<Rookie-> Lattyware - build your own pc ... ?
<Rookie-> donrosin - sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Gorgapor> donrosin it's usually already there at install time
<Lattyware> I've allways liked AMD, but heck, If there is somthing faster by Intel Fanboyism < Speed.
<crouton> Conroe is faster and sometimes cheaper, but it's hideously out of stock right now
<Rookie-> faster then intel or amd ? xeon or sparc is way faster
<claus> isnt there anyone who can help me, or should i just spam some more.. lol
<PurpleTet> ok, ive just followed this how-to, but when i tried it, it says package cant be found
<PurpleTet> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<donrosin> how do i use synaptic ?
<psyphen_> oh btw guys, i just tried the ldconfig
<evan_w00> is there a "System Recovery" in Ubuntu?
<psyphen_> works great
<psyphen_> thanks to everyone
<claus> Anyone has experience with RT61 wireless or can help me with some probs i got with the following guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<phaedrus44> what is the file i use to put in apps i want to start at boot?
<zoidberg> guys can i see/edit/change my network settings from a command line
<zoidberg> ?
<skizzo> claus- your question isn't very clear - what are you trying to do?
<donrosin> how do i use synaptic ?
<PurpleTet> just goto donrosin
<billybennett> Hey guys, today I've been trying to burn a data dvd disc but k3b nor GnomeBaker has worked for me.  Does anyone have anything I could try to figure out why I cant burn anything
<crouton> zoidberg - what do you mean change them?  you can see your current IP by typing 'ifconfig'
<skizzo> claus- oh, that's a different question than what you asked before
<CheetahMk2> Click System->Administration->Synaotic package manager
<Rookie-> zoidberg - look in /etc/network/interfaces
<zoidberg> i mean how can i configure my settings
<jatt> zoidberg: it depends on your network connection
<Lattyware> ugh, lag.
<NaDALL> I think, that Flash Player will install automaticlly when your Firefox ask to install
<ardchoille> claus: If someone knows, they will reply. If you spam, you end up taking the chance that someone who *can* help you will put you on ignore.
<crouton> zoidberg - from CLI, you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Lattyware> I hate it when you get about 2 minutes of conversation in a second.
<Rookie-> if you use caps .... Im one to be afk
<zoidberg> what is CLI
<evan_w00> but the flash is an older version
<crouton> but isn't faster better?
<zoidberg> ?
<ardchoille> zoidberg: Command Line Interface
<crouton> CLI = command line interface
<mixandgo> does anyone use linuxsampler with jackd ? cause it seems brooken on my machine
<PurpleTet> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<PurpleTet> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<PurpleTet> ok, ive just followed this how-to, but when i tried it, it says package cant be found
<josesito> how can i know the name of the audio device v4l uses??
<Rookie-> Well, find the pkg and install it
<evan_w00> How do I upgrade Firefox? should I uninstall it first?
<PurpleTet> rookie where?
<claus> ofc, ardchoille but i dont reckon that someone who actually can help me will look over 20 pages of irc chat..
<ardchoille> PurpleTet: Which package?
<PurpleTet> the no-ip one
<PurpleTet> i just followed the how-to on that site
<josesito> please?
<Rookie-> you got an error msg what pkg its failing on ? then take that name and do sudo apt-get install pkgname
<psyphen_> evan_w00: you can also use synaptic, it makes things a little more noobfriendly
<billybennett> Can someone help me troubleshoot why I cannot burn anything today?  I've tried both programs I had k3b and Gnomebaker
<ardchoille> claus: Not true, when I come back from away, I always scroll up and see what I missed.
<richiefrich> evan_w00 apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rookie-> PurpleTet - i run no-ip my self
* richiefrich doesnt like synaptic
<Netcad> i've got this server i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on. it's got a ncch-dl motherboard with adaptec raid as well as promise fastrak raid. problem is, even if i've set up the two SATA disks to be raid-1 using the adaptec raid config thing.ubuntu still detects them as 2 SATA disks. i tried starting ubuntu installer with "install aic7xxx=no_probe".am i missing something?
<PurpleTet> ohk
<PurpleTet> did you get it from the apt?
<untung> Hello, have anyone use ubuntu for dual core processor?
<Rookie-> yes
<PurpleTet> ohk
<Rookie-> i check wfrom where
<richiefrich> aptitude  is better
<PurpleTet> weh ni do it, it says "couldnt find package no-ip"
<crouton> netcad - need to load the drivers for that adaptec RoMB
<claus> ardchoille: okay, i'm sorry then. I'll ask tomorrow again maybe.
<Rookie-> must be in universe
<crouton> netcad - what chipset is the adaptec?
<ardchoille> claus: Or you can try ubuntuforums.org
<Rookie-> !no-ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<PurpleTet> Rookie-: this is what i typed " sudo apt-get install no-ip "
<Rookie-> check your source.list
<crouton> PurpleTet: have you enabled 'universe' as a repository?
<PurpleTet> ermm dont think so, how would i do that?
<Rookie-> no-ip - A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service
<ardchoille> PurpleTet: Enable universe, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install no-ip
<Rookie-> go to /etc/apt/source.list
<crouton> PurpleTet: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and uncomment any lines that have 'universe' at the end
<shrift> phaedrus44: you can add programs to start when you log in with an option in the "sessions" menu, under System>Preferences. Is that what youa re looking for?
<crouton> then do what ardchoille just suggested
<delire> i've just installed Dapper on a system with an RTL8139C/C+ ethernet card, and it hasn't been detected on install. running lspci shows that the card is seen but i have no eth0, even despite ensuring the 8139 and 8139too drivers are loaded. does anyone have information about this card on Ubuntu?
<crouton> hi nalioth
<Netcad> crouton :  i'm not entirely sure.i tried looking it up in the mobo manual.it's not there
<Rookie-> i use 8139too NIC ... no probs with it ... some configs but no probs
<crouton> netcad - if you can take a look at the chip itself, it'll help
<nalioth> hi
<crouton> or just post the mobo model
<synic> delire: is that the gigabit?
<delire> Rookie-: right, which configs? are you talking about /etc/network/interfaces?
<delire> synic: no it's not.
<synic> delire: you don't see it if you do ifconfig -a ?
<Rookie-> nah ... modprobe.conf and blacklist ....
<Netcad> crouton:  googling gets me aic8130
<psyphen_> well im out, thanks agai nfor the help guys
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I suddently cannot burn any discs?
<NaDALL> how to enable 3D on Sapphire Radeon 9600?
<billybennett> please :)
<crouton> aic8130.. hmm
<Rookie-> you can tro fealnx too .... works well with realtec NIC
<Rookie-> try*
<claus> ardchoille: thats where im at, but im stuck in the middle of a guide, and cant get further. Its just a question of saving a .dat file after i've edited it with "vi -b rt61sta.dat"
<phaedrus44> shrift: thanks but i use fluxbox and nog noome or kde
<PurpleTet> is the 686 unsupported?
<shrift> phaedrus44: I see, that does make things a bit more difficult.
<J_P> hey i not find nothin ubuntu hosting in google, anyone know anyone ?
<phaedrus44> so i still need to know what file to add the conky &  ,  xchat & too
<J_P> I need one colocation (server location) in the web that install ubuntu in servers.
<shrift> phaedrus44: from what I can tell what your asking, you actually want the apps to start when you log into the windows manager, right?
<ardchoille> claus: If you've edited a file in vi, press the ESC key and type ":wq" (without quotes) and that will save the file and exit the vi editor
<Rookie-> J_P - why just ubuntu ? you know an exploit you wanna use ;) ?
<kernco> Does anyone know where you can download more applets for the Gnome Panel?
<phaedrus44> shrift: sure
<shrift> phaedrus44: because that is very desktop specific, as agnome user I don't know how you would do that.
<Midnight_Ubuntu> When is Edgy Eft scheduled to be finalized?
<delire> synic: right, what did you do to modprobe.conf?
<Ng> Midnight_Ubuntu: late october
<jbroome> October
<phaedrus44> excue me
<synic> delire: I've never had to do anything with rtl8139 - they have always just worked out of the box
<ompaul> phaedrus44, that is not a ubuntu question ubuntu is GNOME ;-)
<delire> Rookie-: yeah they have always for me in the past, though i'm a Debian user habitually.
<synic> delire: dmesg | grep 8139
<Netcad> crouton : but just to be sure, if hardware raid is setup, i should only see 1 harddisk during the install, yes?
<shrift> phaedrus44: I would ask this question to the forums of fluxbox rather than there. This is a channel for Ubuntu on the Gnome desktop.
<delire> Rookie-: ok, so the 'fealnx' works?
<Rookie-> delire - ok, im a slack fan ... testing ubuntu
<delire> synic: yes it's there and detected, i can't get to the machine right now to give you specific dmesg output.
<crouton> Netcad - if the drivers were correctly loaded, yes.
<quiet> who was it that was running vmware-server??
<crouton> Netcad: if not, it wouldn't know and would only see the 2 drives.
<Kimppa> Hello. How do I configure locales in dapper. dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't work :/
<Rookie-> yes, i have another server with slack, and realtec cards, running fealnx on one card and 8139too on the other card
<crouton> quiet - I am
<synic> delire: just trying to see if it loaded more than one module to try to support it.  That would 'cause you problems.
<quiet> what is the ownership of the virtual machine directory crouton?
<crouton> netcad - i'm not seeing much help for the aic8130 chip, sorry.
<delire> synic: yes both the 8139cp and 8139too are loaded..
<quiet> i have a partition with a Windows XP VM on it..
<crouton> quiet - you need to assign it to yourself
<delire> synic: on Debian the rtl8139 uses 8139too
<synic> delire: you could try blacklisting one or the other.  Try blacklisting 8139cp first.
<quiet> i was using it through CentOS but switched to Ubuntu
<delire> synic: ok, will do. where is the blacklisting done in Ubuntu?
<PurpleTet> Rookie-: ive uncommented all of them, still no luck
<crouton> quiet - see who owns that directory
<Febs> Hi folks.  I've just installed Ubuntu and I am having trouble accessing my hard drives.  I can see them using disks admin, but I get a permissions error when I try to browse them.
<Febs> I'm trying to figure out sudo.
<ompaul> phaedrus44, that is not a ubuntu question ubuntu is GNOME ;-)
<chungaroo> is my wireless card supposed to light up when i plug it in? i set it up according to several guides but it's still not working
<quiet> crouton, it hass 500  500
<Rookie-> PurpleTet - run sudo apt-get update first
<claus> ardchoille: thank you, you're a life saver
<PurpleTet> ohk
<quiet> should I chown it to root:root?  or quiet:quiet?
<synic> delire: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<delire> synic: ah same as Debian. good..
<quiet> nevermind i got it
<crouton> quiet - chown to quiet:quiet or quiet:users should work
<quiet> quiet:quiet worked :)
<ardchoille> claus: You're welcome :)
<crouton> did you do chown -R?
<quiet> yes
<quiet> of course
<ompaul> crouton, debian and ubuntu use username:username
<quiet> crouton, do you know if you can have sound inside of a VM? or does that not work?
<Rookie-> all systems uses that ... comes from unix
<mixandgo> does anyone use linuxsampler with jackd ? cause it seems brooken on my machine
<xnull968> e
<chungaroo> does anyone know anything about setting up a belkin wireless card in dapper?
<ompaul> Rookie-, some use username:group
<Netcad> crouton : yeah, same here heh. No worries.
<park_canada> i cant switch language layout in my keyboard. what to do ?
<Rookie-> yea, thats default
<phaedrus44> ompaul:   is ther a fluxbox ubuntu ? ..hehe
<quiet> ompaul, nubuntu
<zanpakuto> hello, during installation (text mode), there is a nice partitioning program, what is it called and is it possible to execute it again after installation?
<synic> zanpakuto: I nice and easy one is cfdisk... though it's not the same one as in the instlaler
<chungaroo> the model number is f5d7011
<ompaul> phaedrus44, there is at least one project doing that
<josesito> please!! can someone help me?
<Rookie-> i prefer fdisk ... but i think its a question of taste ...
<quiet> zanpakuto, i believe that is part of the debian-installer and not accessible after install... however, cfdisk is nice.
<shrift> josesito: what is your problem?
<phaedrus44> ompaul: really  any links or search words?
<josesito> shrift, i need to capture a video from my tv-card
<josesito> but i don't know how
<ompaul> phaedrus44, I was looking   http://www.fluxbuntu.org/
<zanpakuto> synic, quiet : yup. What I like about it is the lvm/raid configuration functionality that comes with it
<ompaul> phaedrus44, don't know what its state of readyness is
<skizzo> josesito- what TV card do you have?
<phaedrus44> oww
<phaedrus44> wow
<josesito> i'm trying with vlc, but i see only video, no audio
<shrift> jesesito: hmmm sorry I don't know either, but if you hang around.... someone should be able to help
<josesito> skizzo, Studio TV Terminator chip Phillips SAA 7134
<caero> Has anyone else had some weird login problems after installing kismet&ethereal through synaptic and then rebooting?
<Rookie-> 880 usersw online ... someone might know
<Subhuman> joeljkp, try xawtv or kdetv (get them from synaptic)
<caero> I log in, then it goes to some kind of command line login for 1 sec and then boots me back to the gnome login screen again
<joeljkp> subhuman: wrong person
<josesito> Subhuman, does xawtv record?
<Subhuman> josesito, im not sure, if you want to record, try mythtv
<josesito> Subhuman, i tried installing mythtv but i couldn't
<skizzo> josesito- does your sound work in general?
<Rookie-> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<xst> For some reason my ubuntu installation has ext2 as file system instead of ext3. This causes a very anoying fschk every 30 mount. How can I convert the ext2 to ext3?
<PurpleTet> thanks Rookie- and crouton
<josesito> skizzo, yes it does
<Rookie-> np - works now ?
<PurpleTet> yep
<josesito> skizzo, i can actually view tv with tvtime perfectly
<Warbo> xst: tune2fs can do it. Try the manual for it
<PurpleTet> well i hope so
<Rookie-> you made the config file ?
<seikon> nabend
<xst> But why is ubuntu installed with ext2 as default?
<Rookie-> server is ext3 by default
<delire> synic: i got to the machine. grepping the dmesg output on inserting the 8139too module i get "probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error 16"
<Warbo> xst: It isn't normally (by the way, ext2 and ext3 are basically identical, so you may have mounted your ext3 as ext2)
<skizzo> josesito- looks like it's a problem with more than one person. The only way I can help is to point you here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186808
<J_P> Rookie-: becouse my server is ubuntu!
<peti21> hi everyone!
<xst> Warbo: I just used the installer to install and haven't touched the filesystem mounting options since then.
<shrift> hello!
<delire> synic: trying the with 8139cp module, i get the error pci dev [...]  is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
<Rookie-> J_P - you can be the first host then :)
<peti21> I would like to create an ISO image. Could someone help me how?
<lindy> I created a DVD of data from a windoze machine, but when I look at it with Ubuntu all the file names have changed to that stupid 8 character format: abcdef1 (with tilde before 1).  Does anyone know what caused this?
<skizzo> josesito- and an archive of a similar topic here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-187203.html
<delire> synic: lspci gives the card as "8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)"
<Warbo> xst: Apparently "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/whateverpartition" will add a journal. If it is / then you would probably need to do it from the LiveCD
<Lattyware> Funniest Slashdot Story Title Of The Year: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/16/1315237&from=rss
<xst> It is indeed the / partition. :-(
<josesito> thanks skizzo
<xst> Warbo: But thanks
<Rookie-> delire - force it with the file modprobe.conf
<Warbo> xst: Also check /etc/fstab to make sure it doesn't get mounted as ext2 again
<Netcad> I have sound in gnome when I login using user1, but I don't have sound when I login using user2
<skizzo> josesito- np - hope you figure it out
<J_P> Rookie-: heeh you are right!
<piller> where to discuss ubuntu liveCD bugs?
<delire> Rookie-: alright, i'll give that a go. which driver would you reccommend though?
<Rookie-> dunno
<Rookie-> 8139too
<delire> cheers, will give that a crack
<Warbo> !bugs > piller
<PurpleTet> hye Rookie- wit that no-ip client, does it run in the background? or do i need a shell up?
<piller> Warbo: what's that?
<Rookie-> PurpleTet - it runs like a demon
<PurpleTet> ohk
<x-s-> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<PurpleTet> so it will start on startup too
<Rookie-> yea, look in your /etc/rc*.d
<PurpleTet> rc.d ?
<Rookie-> server ?
<Rookie-> rc2.d then
<xst> Strange... I just looked in fstab and can now see that my partition IS mounted as ext3. But then I don't understand why a fschk is done every 30 mount (and upon the boot process it is claimed that it is an ext2 partition)
<ciscosurfer> ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<phaedrus44> duudes...where do i look to find out why my system is freeezing up ??
<ardchoille> and fsck checks every 30 mounts is default behaviour
<Rookie-> phaedrus44 - look in /var/log and the logfiles there
<Rookie-> it can be good to look in dmesg and in syslog and in messages
<PurpleTet> Rookie-:  ive found rc.local
<phaedrus44> ther is a lot....of files..what would be the latest when freezinf occurs?
<xst> but how can I turn the fsck off? There is really no need for it with the journal
<lindy> peti21 -- check out the commands dd and mkisofs.  Also in issue 69 of Linux Magazine was an article on this.
<Rookie-> PurpleTet - mine is in rc2.d .... runs like a demon as "nobody"
<ciscosurfer> xst: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/
<PurpleTet> ohk
<caero> is there a danish ubunty irc channel?
<xst> ciscosurfer: Thanks
<ciscosurfer> xst: np
<shrift> phaedrus44: I don't mean to be unhelpful, but are you even using ubuntu?
<PurpleTet> princess marry
<Rookie-> caero - try dk
<xst> caero: no, not at freenode
<shrift> phaedrus44: because if not we're really not the place to ask questions....
<lindy> phaesdrus44 - i had a system instability problem when I first built my machine. turned out to be settings in the bios that were incompatible with the video card.
<Rookie-> #ubuntu.dk ....
<phaedrus44> shrift:   hehe yeah...thats why i am here   : )
<Kimppa> caero: try ubuntu.dk at ircnet
<shrift> phaedrus44: ok. : )
<ardchoille> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<Rookie-> very few ppl in that channel ;)
<x-s-> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ad> anyone know of an ubuntu issue that would be why my machine keeps freezing?
<lindy> Has anyone else run into the problem where all the windoze long file names on a DVD are all 8 characters when looking at them from Ubuntu?
<evan_w00> which folder are all programs installed in?
<caero> I log in, then it goes to some kind of command line login for 1 sec and then boots me back to the gnome login screen again
<caero> Has anyone else had some weird login problems after installing kismet&ethereal through synaptic and then rebooting?
<Ng> lindy: the ISO format for CD/DVDs has stupid 8 character filename limits. There are two extensions to fix it, Joliet and RockRidge. Joliet is for windows and RockRidge is for UNIX. presumably the disc you have only has Joliet extensions
<doublehp> Which alternate brother can I try ? ; Firefox/mozilla/konqueror all bug on a given site; dillo/elinks wont support Flash/Js; Opera can not be installed
<void^> joliet is supported, though
<mcphail> doublehp: why can't opera be installed?
<srikanthssn> can anyone temme how to change my resolution.. got stuck on my ati with 640*480
<ad> my machine keeps randomly freezing - could this be software related anyone?
<Ng> void^: hmm
<lindy> Ng: Oh that's it.  thanks very much.  Then I need to make sure the DVD is written using Joliet.  I did see some mention of that in Linux Mag.  Thanks!  Funny though, why does Windows read it ok?  Or does this mean I should be writing it with RockRidge AND Joliet?
<doublehp> mcphail: apt says in my langage that there is no available version to be installed
<Ng> void^: do you have a source for that? all i can find is an ancient patch against linux 2.1
<skizzo> lindy- what program are you using to burn the disc in Windows?
<doublehp> how to check all FLash/JS/Java are allowed on konqueror ?
<mcphail> doublehp: you can't install an english version?
<Ng> void^: nevermind, found it
<void^> Ng: grep JOLIET /boot/config-*
<lindy> skizzo - roxio ez cd creator.  :-)
<doublehp> mcphail: Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mcphail> doublehp: do you have this repo: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free ?
<azcazandco> anyone used lexmark printers under ubuntu?  I have a p4350 all in one but I still haven't managed to get it running under ubuntu
<doublehp> mcphail: *now* yes :)
<mcphail> :)
<skizzo> lindy- Okay, I can't help much (I use Nero) but you should be able to set the filesystem to "ISO 9660 + Joliet" before you burn it. I've used roxio, but I don't remember where that setting is off the top of my head.
<lindy> skizzo and Ng: thanks a lot.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<perry_> hi, i'm trying to get my HP office jet 5610 All-in-one working, the printer works but sane won't pick up the scanner
<lens> Do you guys think running easy ubuntu, or automatix or both is safe?
<Sp4rKy> please amule is not running but says is running when i want to start it
<Ng> lens: I would always recommend reading the docs and doing things yourself. it's not too tricky and you'll learn more :)
<ad> how can i see what binaries a given user can execute with a list of all current users?
<Sp4rKy> where is the lock file ?
<lens> Ng, I'm just really impatient ... but you are right.
<harisund> ad what exactly do you want to do?
<Ng> lens: of the two, easyubuntu seems to have broken fewer machines
<ardchoille> Sp4rKy: I am guessing in an amule folder in your $HOME ?
<lens> Ng, Ok food for thought, thanks!
<Shimfs> hi all
<Sp4rKy> ardchoille, .amule yes, but i don't find any lockfile here
<ardchoille> Sp4rKy: :(
<Shimfs> i have just (reinstalled) ubuntu after it crashed in the middle of an installation
<mcphail> Sp4rKy: try under /tmp/
<Sp4rKy> no more result
<Shimfs> when the installation crashed
<ad> harisund: just get a list of what binaries each existing user has execute rights to
<Shimfs> it would not load my desktop, and when i shutdown it made some unhealthy gfx stuff, colourfull lines crossing the creen
<ad> harisund: guess I mean I'm checking for holes in system security
<redflag> i just got a computer for a friend, who totally wiped out the harddrive before i got it, and gave me a warty live cd to use it. i want to install ubuntu, but i've no floppy drive, or burner. is there a way to bootstrap(?) the install from the live cd, say by mounting the iso in a loopback device?
<Ng> ad: it's not ideal, but if you su to that user in a terminal and hit tab twice it will show you a list of ever executable in their path. NB that does *not* mean they can't execute other things, just that those are the things in $PATH
<Shimfs> now i have reinstalled ubuntu with the best version, i got a 64bit and had installed 32bit
<mcphail> ad: they'll have rights to everything in /bin, /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin by default
<Shimfs> but it still makes unhealthy looking gfx when i shutdown, but now i can atleast log in
<harisund> ad yes, I understand your point .. yes, what Ng said above is a good point ... but you can't really check for system holes that way. I mean, the list of binaries is just huge.
<Shimfs> and i have had an error the whole time
<Shimfs> my integrated WLAN wont work
<redflag> does anyone have experience in installing ubuntu from a loopback device from a working linux install?
<Shimfs> its a broadcom driver, and my gentoo friend says that linux have troubles with gentoo
<perry_> anybody able to help me with xsane problems?
<Shimfs> he suggested i downloaded ndiswrapper, but i dont know how to usei t :(
<Shimfs> i would really like my wlan to work
<perry_> specifically with an HP all-in-one printer/scanner?
<harisund> Shimfs do you have the Windows drivers for the card?
<lens> Ng... I have had so many install problems lately... absolutely nothing will compile... I don'tkn't   ow if it's me or what, but it prorpryy
<harisund> Shimfs ndiswrapper wraps around your Windows drivers. So if you ahve the Windows drivers we could give it a try.
<ad> harisund: fair enough, is there a more intelligent approach to this? app to find unusual rights?
<Shimfs> where to i get them? i have a windows xp prof cd
<Shimfs> but i deleted the recreation partition that followed with my laptop since i wanted xp prof
<lens> Ng... lol, my keyboard just became very erratic... hmm.
<harisund> Shimfs I understand that .. what wlan card is it? Do you know?
<j0nas`> can someone help me with remote X?
<Shimfs> it just says when i type lspci that its a broadcom corp. unknown device
<spiderworm> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j0nas`> i ran xhost +my.ip.addy  on my client
<harisund> ad I really am not sure ...sorry :) ...
<j0nas`> then updated display on the remote machine to my.ip.addy:0
<redflag> need some help installing in a weird situation
<harisund> Shimfs can you paste the output of lspci somewhere on paste bin or as a private message to me. I am running a Broadcom 4318 card on a 32bit kernel and things are fine using ndiswraper.
<ad> harisund no worries man :)
<doublehp> mcphail: how do I get flash work in it ?
<mcphail> ad: try things like chkrootkit
<mcphail> doublehp: to be honest, i've never tried
<ad> mcphail: does that cover all known risks?
<ad> mcphail: or do i need several apps
<doublehp> mcphail: had try it 4 y ago on Windows ... remembered ads problems ... still adds in Ubuntu, but does not freeze on my box like mozilla* and K do
<mcphail> ad: i doubt it
<mcphail> ad: there's also rootkithunter ? others
<perry_> when i start xsane, it asks me which device to use, i choose the HP 5600 series and it gives me an error
<ad> mcphail: thx
<jbroome> apparently fire isn't the only thing that will kill Frankenstein
<mcphail> doublehp: i don't think there are ads any more, are there?
<perry_> failed to open device, error during device I/O
<delire> Rookie-: no it's sadly not working. can you give me the line you used in modules.conf? it'd be a great help..
<caero> Is there a way to check what goes wrong when trying to log in, and it boots me back to the login screen with no error?
<mcphail> ad: please note that both of these programs will list as supspicious any directory starting with a dot
<asfra> hi, i want do download ndisgtk and put it over on another machine using an usb-stick, how do i download?
<lostinc> Is there a way to throttle the bandwidth that Synaptic uses up?
<mcphail> ad: under certain dirs
<doublehp> mcphail: looks like not, but still not good at using FF Flash plugin it *did* detect !
<delire> anyone else here had problems with the 8139 failing on modprobe?
<poison> anyone using 3ddesk?
<doublehp> poison: lol :)
<quiet> is ther any kind of applet for controlling services that start on boot... like the one in RHEL?
<quiet> actually, i guess fedora has it too, i think.
<Goblyn> is su a valid command in ubuntu?
<mcphail> poison: i tried it a couple of years ago...
<poison> I am trying to figure out how to get a shortcut key to launch 3ddesk I went through the docs with adding to gconf-editor and adding shortcut keys but the app does not launch
<BurningClaws> Goblyn: yes
<doublehp> Goblyn: sudo bash
<BurningClaws> Goblyn: sudo -s -H
<BurningClaws> and the # passwd
<ad> anyone ever had dapper freeze? - screen frozen EXCEPT CURSOR + no response to ANY KEYPRESSES? gotta be hardware?
<BurningClaws> and su will work (:
<Goblyn> BurningClaws: what do you mean # passwd?
<mcphail> ad: can you ssh to the box?
<BurningClaws> # - means root
<perry_> can someone help me figure out why xsane can't open my scanner?
<ardchoille> Goblyn: su is a valid command, but it shouldn't work by itself in ubuntu because the root account is disabled.
<BurningClaws> Goblyn: when you do 'sudo -s -H' then u'll get root (:
<lostinc> so there is no way to throttle the bandwidth of a compter?
<Goblyn> gah!
<Goblyn> i'm trying to compile wine, and it uses su instead of sudo while i'm compiling it, but if i try to run it as root user, it won't let me compile it
<ad> mcphail: good q. not tried yet: consider my help request on hold til i do :)
<doublehp> Goblyn: not my fault :D
<Goblyn> doublehp: ...
<bigfuzzyjesus> im soooooo confused
<cry0gen> bigfuzzyjesus: lol
<cry0gen> why?
<doublehp> Goblyn: oh ... then you can ... cd /usr/bin; mv su su_ ; ln -s su sudo
<mcphail> Goblyn: what do you mean "it uses su instead of sudo"???
<cry0gen> sudo su?
<gebruiker123> How do I make sure then whe I invoke adduser the user is added to the group "audio"?
<cry0gen> fastest way to root for me
<cry0gen> change the passwd from there
<cry0gen> or sudo passwd
<cry0gen> the su -
<asfra> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cry0gen> enter the password, you're set :)
<Sythen> I am running an XChat systeminfo script, and the problem is that it was working yesterday, then I added my windows partition to fstab, and now the script outputs "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices" 3 times before the system info part. It works correctly though.
<doublehp> Goblyn: otherwise, try to create apropriate script :)
<asfra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bigfuzzyjesus> cry0gen, because i dont understand all this sudo business, i know its for thje command line but beyond there i dont understand a dang thing
<ardchoille> cry0gen: Please don't tell people to enable the root account. It is unsupported config and can cause problems later.
<Gorth> How should I go about enabling my wireless network (ipw2200) if it isn't detected during install? It doesn't show up in the network-admin
<ardchoille> !root > cry0gen
<ardchoille> !root > bigfuzzyjesus
<trygve> Windows has overwritten grub. How kan I reinstall it.
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asfra> where do i find packages stored by apt? i need to find ndisgtk
<caero> !help
<ciscosurfer> !root > ciscosurfer
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<TomaszD> is there a way to burn .mds/.mdf images in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> asfra: They are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Goblyn> mcphail: it asked for root user password to perform make install, then tells me my password is invalid
<ciscosurfer> !ndiskgtk > ciscosurfer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiskgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caero> Would anyone be as kind as to try and install kismet + ethereal from synaptic and see if they can log in next time they reboot?
<mcphail> Goblyn: just run "sudo make install"
<ciscosurfer> !ndisgtk > ciscosurfer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Goblyn: You can make install with:  sudo make install
<Warbo> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<Sythen> I am running an XChat systeminfo script, and the problem is that it was working yesterday, then I added my windows partition to fstab, and now the script outputs "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices" 3 times before the system info part. It works correctly though.
<mcphail> Goblyn: why are you compiling wine anyway? The wine repo has the latest version.
<DanC> I feel silly. I can't find the form for submitting a new support request from https://launchpad.net/people/connolly/+tickets
<DanC> I wonder what's the connectionb between ubuntu forums and launchpad
<Goblyn> mcphail: long story...
<perry_> can someone help me figure out why xsane can't open my scanner?
<mcphail> Goblyn: ok. I'd second the recommendation of using checkinstall rather than make install
<P[O] D> hi there
<perry_> shalom
<P[O] D> i got an ubuntu disc
<P[O] D> 6.06
<P[O] D> n i wanna update my current ver (5.10) how can i do it?
<asfra> ardchoille, thanks! i found the .deb package, how do i install? can i use apt?
<P[O] D> shalom perry_
<ardchoille> asfra: Which app is it?
<perry_> apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<park_canada> i cant switch language layout in my keyboard. what to do ?
<perry_> use the disc as a coaster
<asfra> ardchoille, it is ndisgtk, it's a gui to ndiswrapper for wireless drivers
<perry_> or if you are a good shot, a target for skeet shooting
<P[O] D> but i want to upgrade from the disc
<cntb> hi all IL guys
<Tarandus> I decided to get rid og networkmanager, and run the WLAN business from /etc/network/interfaces
<Tarandus> Everything else is ok, but for some reason it does not run wpa_supplicant
<perry_> is IL illinois or israel?
<perry_> :)
<ardchoille> asfra: It's not a good idea to install a .deb file unless you know that .deb was made for Ubuntu. It's always best to check the repos before installing via .deb or compiling
<cntb> perry P[O] D
<ardchoille> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cntb> a mevin yavin
<P[O] D> =]  hi cntb
<perry_> betach
<ardchoille> asfra: ndisgtk is in the universe repo
<P[O] D> cntb so u r from israel too...aren't u?
<asfra> ardchoille, yeah, but when i find it in
<perry_> anybody here willing to help me figure out why xsane isn't picking up my scanner?
<cntb> why asking obvious
<P[O] D> =] 
<cntb> perry_:
<cntb> me
<asfra> ardchoille, yeah, but when i find it the archive...? it is named ndisgtk_0.51ubuntu1_all.deb ..? should work or?
<cntb> skyp = tonybehar
<perry_> cntb: todah raba
<Netcad> when I right-click on a link on xchat and click on "Open Link in Browser" , it uses Galeon. I want it to use FireFox. anyone have an idea on how to do that ?
<ardchoille> asfra: I would install it if it were me.
<hav0k> hey, can anyone help me with gcompizthemer?
<perry_> cntb: xsane dies when it tries to detect my scanner
<cntb> perry_: I just bought canosacn lide 60
<cntb> with the special purpose to use it in UBUNTU
<perry_> the error message is "failed to open device, error during device I/O"
<asfra> ardchoille, thanks! i need it to install some stupid linksys drivers
<cntb> wait someone on the dooor
<daveb> where can I look to debug suspend/hibernate?
<ardchoille> asfra: You're welcome :)
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about gcompizthemer and cgwd?
<sethk> Netcad, you can add firefox to the "send url to" list.  You can also set the browser to use.  It isn't set in xchat, it is set in the desktop configuration, kde or gnome typically.
<cntb> perry_: back
<sethk> Netcad, xchat doesn't have its own setting, it uses the desktop's setting.
<cntb> so what brand is your SCanner
<perry_> cntb: hp officejet 5600
<Stabwound> anyone know of a decent binary usenet reader/downloader? Can't seem to find one
<perry_> the printer works fine, the scanner doesn't...in windows, everything is beautiful
<daveb> when I choose suspend or hibernate i get a message from gnome-power-manager that it didn't work and a link to the FAQ, but he FAQ doesn't mention where ot how to figure out what went wrong.
<cntb> I see it is a combined machine
<ardchoille> Netcad: ask in #xchat, they helped me get my right-click things sorted.
<hav0k> nobody knows about compiz and gcompizthemer?
<Goblyn> if i were trying to install a patch for wine, which file would i patch?
<Ng> Stabwound: pan is ok, or nget if you want a crazypowerful command line based grabber
<hav0k> Goblyn, what patch?
<perry_> cntb: yup
<sethk> Goblyn, most patches are to source code
<Goblyn> hav0k: i have a patch for wine to fix some problems when playing WoW on linux, lol
<daveb> i have suspend2 specified in the kernal params in grub, on my new kenerl that was installed when I upgraded to dapper
<daveb> there aren't any errors in syslog
<phaedrus44> im getting my ass kicked...my system keeps "freezing up" anfd i cannot find error in /var/ log files ....any advice?
* mcphail wonders if system freezes are becoming an issue with dapper?
<sethk> phaedrus44, more details might help
<sethk> mcphail, I noticed that also
<ardchoille> mcphail: Maybe with your computer.. I've never seen Ubuntu freeze
<sethk> all the people who abused me when I said to stay with breezy for a while ...  :)
<phaedrus44> my system will run for a while, time varies, and then freeze, no mouse movement or anything just stops..
<mcphail> ardchoille: my box is fine, but people are asking that question every hour or so on this channel
<sethk> ardchoille, freezes are generally a kernel issue, not specific to a distro.  It is possible to hang the system.
<ardchoille> mcphail: Oh, my bad :)
<hav0k> Goblyn, did it not come with any sort of instructions
<perry_> when i had windows exclusively, i often wanted to hang the system
<sethk> phaedrus44, no triggering event?
<ardchoille> sethk: I guess it depends on a lot of things, then
<perry_> and shoot it, burn it, stab it, etc etc
<sethk> ardchoille, yes; the cavaet is that the distro does patch the kernel.
<Goblyn> hav0k: just told me to run patch -p0 then direct it to the patch file, well after i did that, it asked what file i wanted patched
<phaedrus44> sethk:  no...i do different things and my system, freezes at different times
<sethk> Goblyn, you have to have the source in place
<sethk> phaedrus44, and nothing in the logs, no panic.  that's tough to find.
<Goblyn> sethk: i do
<michoelc> hi, how do i install the new ubuntu if i dont have enough RAM to run the live CD (i got 63Mb, and i installed the last version fine..) tia
<sethk> Goblyn, the p0 means I'm running patch from the root of the source tree
<sethk> Goblyn, if you have the source in place, you are probably running it from the wrong directory.
<mcphail> michoelc: install from the alternate cd
<phaedrus44> sethk:   yeah still looking through the logs...but to be honest i dont really know what to look for
<Goblyn> sethk: ok
<sethk> Goblyn, the patch file has the name of what is being patched in it, so look at it.
<sethk> phaedrus44, anything unusual.  check messages and also syslog
<sethk> phaedrus44, I realize that "anything unusual" isn't too helpful if you don't know what is usual.
<mcphail> phaedrus44: kernel errors often aren't written to logs
<phaedrus44> damn...
<Goblyn> sethk: hehe, there it is!
<Goblyn> sethk: thx
<grte> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with my keyboard.
<grte> It's just a couple of little things, and only affects certain programs, but I don't know how to fix it.
<albacker> guys can someone suggest me a CD/DVD writer?
<phaedrus44> does this look bad?   (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<phaedrus44> 	No such file or directory.
<michoelc> mcphail: will they send me the alternate cd
<Goblyn> sethk: now... after i patch the file... do you know how to compile wine?
<sethk> phaedrus44, no
<grte> For instance, the home and end keys no longer function in epiphany, and the right - and + keys do different functions than what they used to.
<mcphail> michoelc: i'm not sure, i'm afraid. Can you download it?
<nemtaro> hi, when running a command through a shell script with `command` , how can I have the output be shown on the screen?
<sethk> Goblyn, usually from source, you do ./configure, then make, then make install
<harisund> Can we run the VMware server on a 64 bit OS?
<sethk> Goblyn, I'm not sure what the state of your source tree is, whether it has ever been configured.
<mcphail> harisund: probably. You can run vmware workstation on 64 bit
<sethk> nemtaro, set -v
<michoelc> mcphail: the whole reason i use ubuntu is bc they send it to me, got no bandwidth..
<sethk> nemtaro, also, use $(...), not `...`
<mcphail> michoelc: where are you?
<harisund> mcphail I want to run the free version that is available online :)
<nemtaro> sethk, thanks, "set -v" in my script?
<sethk> nemtaro, sometimes the -v doesn't "take" unless you add it to the script file itself
<michoelc> mcphail: south africa
<sethk> nemtaro, right.  at the end, add set +v
<mcphail> harisund: yes, but that has come out after workstation, so will probably work
<DJayC> Does anyone know how to make it so that Gnome wont show all minimized applications in the task bar on every virtual desktop?
<harisund> mcphail ok thanks :)
<michoelc> mcphail: got a 3gig limit p/m
<nemtaro> sethk, thanks trying that now
<mcphail> michoelc: isn't there a system in SA to take a blank cd to a shop and burn it?
<hav0k> can anyone help me with a compiz problem?
<njan> DJayC, there's an option for that in whatever applet it is that provides the window list
<michoelc> mcphail: where would i find that out?
<perry_> michoelc: 3 gigs? that ought not to be too constraining :P
<DJayC> njan: Really?  let me take a look..
<njan> DJayC, if you right-click on the slider *just* to the left of the first window and hit properties it's in therre somewhere, I forget the name of it..
<michoelc> perry_: not when you share it with about 15 other people :-(
<mcphail> michoelc: i'm sure it is another one of mark shuttleworth's projects. You could google for it
<michoelc> mcphail: let me try..
<Davy> are there dvd versions of ubuntu available?
<perry_> michoelc: tell them to stop dl'ing porn/music/warez
<phaedrus44> any reports of gaim causing probs?
<sethk> phaedrus44, in irc mode, yes
<santium> Can someone tell me how to set up my USB wireless card? I can't find the GUI application, and the command line tools say the command is unsupported/
<DJayC> njan: Yeah, I see the "Show windows from all workspaces option.. but it's set to only show current.. which behaves correctly so long as the app isn't minimized.. once it's minimized it shows up on all of them
<grte> Anyone able to help me out a bit with a keyboard problem?
<michoelc> perry_: lol!
<nemtaro> sethk, in a shell script, if I need to cd to some directory, should I use $(cd ..) or just cd ..
<njan> DJayC, weird, haven't experienced that one, sounds like a nice bug :)
<phaedrus44> sethk: i only use it for yahoo and aolim
<sethk> nemtaro, cd is fine.  I meant to not use the back ticks, use $(...) instead
<ardchoille> grte: No one will know if they can help or not until they know the problem itself
<nemtaro> k thanks
<grte> Well, a few keys in a couple programs no longer work the way they used to.
<DJayC> njan: It's annoying ;-)   I don't know if it's a compiz thing or not
<Davy> nm, i see here that there is :)
<sethk> phaedrus44, I haven't seen problems reported with those.  Doesn't necessarily mean there aren't any, but I haven't seen them.
<grte> For instance, the home and end keys no longer function in epiphany, and in ncmpc, the right - key no longer functions, while the right + key moves the cursor up rather than increase volume.
<perry_> somebody, please help me with xsane and an HP all in one printer :S
<santium> Can someone tell me how to set up my USB wireless adapter? I can't find the GUI application, and the command line tools say the command is unsupported.
<grte> I haven't touched they keybindings for either.
<sethk> perry_, probably nobody here is using it.  There is a separate specific driver in cups for the hp all in one thing, in case that helps.
<mcphail> michoelc: http://www.freedomtoaster.co.za/
<michoelc> hmm, this looks intersting: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/07/get-free-linux-dvds-and-i-am-not.html, kind of what happened when google started offering 2gig accounts, suddenly every one else thought it was a good idea..
<phaedrus44> this is getting really old
<phaedrus44> mabye i got a virus or somthing
<cntb> perry_: was away a bit
<michoelc> mcphail: thanks, lemme check it out
<ompaul> run xubuntu
<sethk> phaedrus44, try running the memory test.  It's the most common reason for systems to hang.
<nemtaro> ok, set -v doesn't print the output of my command to screen, it prints the actual lines from the shell script, is that right?
<sethk> nemtaro, right.  the output will be printed there without doing anything special
<sethk> nemtaro, as long as you don't redirect it, and don't use nohup
<phaedrus44> thats in the boot menu right ?
<mcphail> phaedrus44: faulty PSUs can cause system hangs as well
<nemtaro> that's true for some of the command in my script, but say for $(tar -xvf ...) it doesn't view the output
<phaedrus44> PSUs ?   whats that?
<mcphail> phaedrus44: power supllies
<sethk> nemtaro, the output of the tar, no, but that's because the tar output is being used as an argument to the outer command
<phaedrus44> this is strange becuase i have been running debian on this box for 3 days
<michoelc> mcphail: i dont see where the list is, but i guess if it's mark shuttleworth then it's got ubuntu on it?
<phaedrus44> i swithced back to ubuntu server and now i have these crashes
<mcphail> michoelc: i'd imagine so
<sethk> phaedrus44, go back to debian for a while.   if it still doesn't crash, then you'll know
<nemtaro> in fact, $(tar -xvf ...) does its job, and then gives me an error saying :./script.sh: line 11: ../: is a directory - can I get rid of that error at least?
<mcphail> michoelc: is there a "toaster" near you?
<sethk> nemtaro, you have to get rid of the pieces of the tar output that are directory names
<phaedrus44> sethk:  i went back to my windows xp and it didnt hang or freeze
<phaedrus44> does that matter?
<sethk> nemtaro, you can do something like this:  $(tar xvf whatever | egrep -v '/$'
<sethk> phaedrus44, yes, it matters
<sethk> phaedrus44, but running debian is a better test.
<mcphail> phaedrus44: if other OSs are fine, it is probably not your hardware
<michoelc> mcphail: there is one which i think is about 20 minutes drive away.. thanks alot!
<nemtaro> interesting, thank you.. I'm trying that
<sethk> nemtaro, I left out the closing )
<mcphail> michoelc: excellent
<nemtaro> :)
<cntb> SA is the place for UBUNTU
<nemtaro> what does (egrep -v '/$') do?
<phaedrus44> im gonna jump out my window
<santa99> evening guys
<nemtaro> it's giving me a Permission denied error on some txt file now
<santa99> how can i extract an .img file
<sethk> santa99, probably it is an iso file, you can do a loopback mount of it.
<mcphail> santa99: .img is not a specific filetype. It can mean many things
<santa99> sethk, will try it
<santa99> mcphail, for instance ?
<cjones> what package contains the ms money like program?
<ardchoille> sethk: what does (egrep -v '/$') do?
<mcphail> santa99: for example, it is often used as a suffix when someone backs up a partition with "dd", or creates a virtual disk image in qemu
<santa99> mcphail, I'm sure it is a film
<sethk> ardchoille, egrep is regular expression grep.  -v inverts the selection.  '/$' means a line ending with /
<nemtaro> -v is to invert the selection,
<sethk> ardchoille, the point being that in the listing, directory names end with /
<mcphail> santa99: then it is likely to be an iso file or similar
<ardchoille> sethk: ah, yeah
<mcphail> santa99: what is the output of "file name.img"?
<lhds> is there linux programs that acts like scandisk and defrag?
<santa99> mcphail, exi.img: data
<santa99> mcphail, exi.sub: MPEG ADTS, layer I, v1, Monaural
<mcphail> santa99: try mounting it, or see if k3b can burn it as an image
<santa99> mcphail, exi.ccd: ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<cntb> lhds
<Sanctusorium>  Hey, if any could spare some time to help me, I need alot of help right now =b
<Sanctusorium> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20789
<cntb> good question
<mcphail> santa99: not sure about the others - ? is it a proprietary bin/cue type format?
<santa99> mcphail, I'm not sure
<santa99> mcphail, sudo mount -o loop exi.iso /mnt/ISO
<santa99> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<mcphail> santa99: looks as if it is a CloneCD file
<santa99> mcphail, whats with this error ?
<Stabwound> is there an easy way/program to throttle bandwidth to certain programs?
<mcphail> santa99: not sure if you can mount these in linux
<phaedrus44> not frozen yet and i just installed openoffice
<phaedrus44> hhhmm
<viller> why does GTK use the default theme when I use something else than GNOME or XFCE?
<sethk> phaedrus44, oh, so if a machine hangs, we should advise people to install open office.  :)
<sethk> viller, because the attempt to retrieve the current theme fails.
<mcphail> sethk: opening openoffice just makes it _seem_ as if your box has frozen...
<phaedrus44> sethk:  hehe
<phaedrus44> yup
<viller> sethk why does it fail?
<sethk> viller, because the desktop software that would respond to the request isn't running.
<viller> :(
<lukus001> whats the best way to install 32bit apps on 64bit drapper?
<viller> but apps using newer Qt look great on GNOME
<viller> ?
<lhds> is there linux programs that acts like scandisk and defrag?
<erUSUL> lukus001: the "only way" right now is with a chroot
<mcphail> lukus001: make a 32-bit chroot, install synaptic whithin it and enjoy!
<[b] urk> you can theme qt and make them look like any other app
<[b] urk> viller, search google for: qt theme; or something like that
<lukus001> Whats the correct way to chroot? a site i tried following donest work and i also read on the forum about force achetecture?
<cntb> has channel passed 900 ppl?
<mcphail> lhds: /sbin/fsck is similar to scandisk. There is no need to defrag.
<cntb> if yes then time to split
<mcphail> lhds: modern filesystems make regualar file system checks unnecessary
<phaedrus44> sweet...still going no craash..
<mirak> is eclipse still broken in dapper ?
<phaedrus44> i need to install more fonts ..what is the process for that/
<phaedrus44> ?
<axisys> is there any CLI tool to fetch mail from https://webmail.mywork.com? my work exchange email can only be accessed thru https://webmail when I am off work network
<axisys> a tool that I can install in ubuntu
<TheGame> hey
<lukus001> erUSUL, mcphail : how do i chroot? the method detail here http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap_on_AMD64 which is the same method i found on the forum doesnt work?
<mcphail> axisys: do you have pop3 or imap access?
<TheGame> can someone tell me how to disable the touchpad
<nox-Hand> Hey
<TheGame> i tried to follow the instructions on the wiki but they didnt work
<mcphail> lukus001: it will be buried in the offical ubuntu wiki
<axisys> mcphail: no pop only imap.. but imap only when i am at work network.. not from outside
<mcphail> axisys: you just want to _read_ the mail?
<axisys> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> axisys: have you tried accessing the site in elinks?
<axisys> mcphail: no i did not.. is it like lynx?
<mcphail> axisys: yes, but supports frames/colour (and https iirc)
<santa99> mcphail, do you have a idea what i have to install to be able to extract .iso files in nautilus
<axisys> mcphail: actually i wanted to read using mutt and then make sure my exchange server knows that the mail is read already
<axisys> santa99: just mount it
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<santa99> axisys, ok
<mcphail> axisys: i don't think you'll be able to do that without pop3 or imap access
<santa99> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<santa99> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> santa99: as i said earlier, i don't think your file is an ISO image. I think it is a proprietary format which only has a player in Windows :(
<TSWoodV> Anyone here got experience with software RAID1 and LVM2?
<axisys> mcphail: how does evolution do then..
<TSWoodV> I'm getting filesystem corruption big time with this combo.
<axisys> mcphail: essentialy i like to stick with mutt as my MUA
<mcphail> axisys: aah - you have access to the exchange server?
<TheGame> is there a hotkey to press to show desktop?
<TheGame> or is that only with compiz-quinn
<santa99> mcphail, i have already forgot about this .img file i only want to extract another .iso file which i was able to mount with mount -o loop
<axisys> mcphail: thru https from anywhere
<fsancho> hi all
<fsancho> i have a problem with blender and ati igp open source drivers
<fsancho> i'm using dapper
<nox-Hand> Could someone help me boot a Ubuntu partition I havnt been able to boot after I installed Arch - even if I chose my old grub.conf which is still on the Ubuntu partition
<mcphail> axisys: i think other clients can connect to exchange servers now, but i'm afraid i don't know which plugins you will need :(
<axisys> santa99: u can use qemu to start a virtual desktop of the .img file
<jariep1__> how do I change my nick in IRC
<ardchoille> jariep1__: /nick
<tam> /nick nickname
<santium> Can someone tell me how to set up my USB wireless adapter? I can't find the GUI application, and the command line tools say the command is unsupported.
<fsancho> blender loads but it goes mad drawing random lines.
<TheGame> can some1 tell me if theres a hotkey to show the desktop
<TheGame> like windows is winkey + d
<axisys> anyone here know of any such plugin may be for mutt to read email from exchange server .. it needs to be able to access the exchange server thru https
<TheGame> any1?
<mcphail> TheGame: you can configure this in gconf-editor
<axisys> i am looking for cli version.. not thru browser or evolution
<sally2> what is the command to hotplug a pcmcia card?
<poison> I use evolution
<axisys> poison: :-)
<poison> works most of the time sometimes its slow on accessing exchange but once loaded it seems to work ok
<axisys> poison: i am looking for cli version :-)
<TheGame> mcphail: where do i go in gconf
<poison> I have no idea then. If you find one let me know also 8-)
<lukus001> how do i delete a folder by command line?
<poison> rmdir
<jconcepcion> does anyone know how to get evolution exchange to automatically decrypt?
<mcphail> TheGame: i'm afraid i can't check just now, because i am not using the GUI. It is buried in there somewhere :)
<poison> lukus001 you could apt-get install mc which works well also
<lukus001> whats that?
<mcphail> lukus001: rm -rf
<TheGame> ya ive been looking for it but im beginning to think its only possible with compiz-quinn
<poison> does rm -rf also remove directories with files in them?
<jconcepcion> poison: yes
<poison> mc is midnight commander kinda similar to the old dos xtree
<Crooper> rm -rf <dir_to_be_deleted>
<poison> sweet learn something new everyday 8-)
<mcphail> TheGame: if you can't see it there, i'm sure there is a "keybindings" section under the gnome systems menu
<TheGame> there is but not for show desktop
<poison> how do you activate a keybinding? I set mine up for 3ddesktop but it does not seem to work.
<mcphail> TheGame: i'm afraid i can't search until i get home and start gnome :(
<mcphail> TheGame: you can also add a "show Desktop" applet to a panel
<TheGame> i dont like the applet
<CyDrive> can someone help me im installing a program called streamline i did the ./configure and i type make but i get this error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<mcphail> CyDrive: sounds as if ./configure failed
<bender_> does any one know how the hell to change the compiz themes/!?
<Answer> I have kernel 2.6.15-23-386, when I run the command "hwclock" it gives the error "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out"
<rsk> bender_: language.
<rsk> bender_: help.ubuntu.com
<bender_> ive got cgwd-themer installed.. it shows the themes.. but how the heck do i set a theme??
<rsk> klick on them.
<rsk> and btw goto #ubuntu-xgl
<jconcepcion> so no one knows evolution exchange/
<jconcepcion> ?
<lukus001> mcphail: im following this chroot thing on the main wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29 but im confusind with this bit: #point apt-get to the right release
<Answer> bender, run "gnome-theme-manager".
<kitsuneofdoom> I can't get gnome-reset-restore to work at all
<kitsuneofdoom> It won't accept the zipped files, and it won't accept any files from when it is unzipped
<mason> Hi fellow ubuntu'ians. I'm having some trouble configuring grub correctly to boot into WinXP on my second SATA HD. I've fdisk'ed to get the correct device, modifed the menu.lst, but when I try to boot XP from grub it fails. Can anyone help me out.
<codehtmai> is it possible for me to export the display of a _already running_ program to a different computer?
<TheGame> hey mcphail i found it in the compiz settings
<TheGame> after hours of searching
<Acid___> mason: windows xp doesn't like to be on a second drive :)
<Goblyn> how do i open a directory that has spaces in the name?
<Answer> when I run "hwclock", it says "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out"
<Acid___> mason: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=427277
<kitsuneofdoom> Goblyn: you have to put a \ before the spaces
<Acid___> mason: it's in french but you'll see the same thing in english i think
<chris_> hi can i ask something
<mason> Acid___,  grub doesn't even start to boot into windows, it fails before XP has a chance.
<kitsuneofdoom> Goblyn: that also works for quotes
<mrPolite> can someone please help me reset my defaul keyring. or delete it, or make it not exits any more, or make it work with the password i used?
<kitsuneofdoom> chris_: don't ask to ask
<Acid___> mason: Yes, i had this problem
<lukus001> chris_, you just did
<mason> Acid___, I'll take a look at that. thanks.
<chris_> ok i installed newspost
<Acid___> mason: no problem
<chris_> but when i do a upload
<Acid___> mason: the trick is map(hd0)(hd1)
<Acid___> map(hd1)(hd0)
<chris_> i get unexpected server response and he stops uploading
<chris_> how can this be
<chris_> ???
<Acid___> mason: this will let windows think it is on the first hard disk
<claus> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<mason> Acid___, map (hd0)(hd1) / map (hd1)(hd0) / root (hd1,1) /  chainloader +1
<mason> correct?
<Acid___> mason: yep
<Acid___> mason: root (hd1,0)
<Acid___> mason: windows is on c: ?
<Acid___> mason: first partition of your second disk ?
<codehtmai> is it possible for me to export the display of a _already running_ program to a different computer?
<ssdd534> is there a way to reload the kernel without rebooting?
<cgonza> ola
<cgonza> jggjh,
<mason> Windows XP = /dev/sdb2   *         575       30515   240501082+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<skroll> Is there any software on the Ubuntu repos that will burn Lame encoded mp3s as gapless audio tracks?
<Acid___> mason: so rootnoverify (hd1,1)
<quiet> gapless?
<Acid___> mason: don't forget the noverify :)
<skroll> queit: Lame stores information in the header that allows for it not to have that little 'click' between tracks
<erUSUL> ssdd534: short answer: No long answer google around about kexec patches for the kernel
<skroll> quiet: i can do it under windows xp using Burrrn
<mason> Ah, what's the difference between root and rootnoverify, aside from not verifying it?
<ssdd534> erUSUL, thanks
<sk4jvoker> i get this message when i try the live cd  [4294800.915000]  buffer i\o error on device HDB,Logic black o
<sk4jvoker> any idea
<erUSUL> ssdd534: no problem
<SanketMedhi> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Acid___> mason: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/rootnoverify.html
<codehtmai> is it possible for me to export the display of a _already running_ program to a different computer?
<dverzolla> I need to delete some messages from my imap server, but I need to delete based in a Subject parameter, anyone knows with software I can use?
<SanketMedhi> is there a different channel for amd64?
<Goblyn> for some reason, any time i try to change the audio settings in winecfg, it crashes, any idea's?
<quiet> hrm.. i don't have any clicks.... i use abcde to rip cds to flac (occaisionaly mp3, if i don't care about quality) and i have no 'clicks'
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: If there is, I've seen and asked plenty of 64 questions here
<SanketMedhi> kitsuneofdoom: I am here to answer not ask :P
<skroll> quiet: they are very minor, and it's only present in mp3's (its a side effect of the encoding)
<skroll> quiet: but if you have a cd with 99 tracks that is only 25 minutes long, they'll drive you nuts
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: ah, well, I've got some issues, but I think they're all pretty much standard
<mason> thanks, should have googled that one :) One other thing, I'm running a dual core AMD on the ubuntu 386 build, but the system monitor is only showing one CPU, is that normal?
<SanketMedhi> kitsuneofdoom: like?
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: getting flash to work right (tried gnash, didn't work, the package plugin is terrible)
<SanketMedhi> kitsuneofdoom: use Firefox 32 bit
<ese5> can someone please help?  I can't for the life of me get firestarter GUI to start automatically in gnome
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: ATi graphics card, but I've found out the card just sucks (X 200M)
<SanketMedhi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SanketMedhi> yeah ATI sucks, Nvidia rocks! :)
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: done that, my computer is one that has an error with the graphics card and all goes to hell
<SanketMedhi> ok dunno about ati
<sk4jvoker> i get this message when i try the live cd  [4294800.915000]  buffer i\o error on device HDB,Logic black o any idea
<ese5> i put sudo firestarter in the startup programs tab of sessions
<Answer> when I run "hwclock", it says "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out"
<AinoTenshi> Hello! where can I download the wine to my Ubuntu 64 bits from a windows machine
<SanketMedhi> sk4jvoker: maybe your CD is corrupt
<ese5> and modified sudoers
<ese5> but nothing happens when i start X
<kitsuneofdoom> SanketMedhi: well, I would have chosen Nvidia if I could, but I wanted a turion more than I wanted a Nvidia
<SanketMedhi> ok
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<SanketMedhi> AinoTenshi: download wine for 32 bit from winehq.com
<mason> sk4jvoker, when you boot the live cd you can test the integrity of the CD
<SanketMedhi> AinoTenshi: then use "sudo dpkg --force-all -I *.deb" for the packages you download
<ese5> does anyone use firetarter in gnome?
<claus> How can i search for a file located in a dir that i dont know by using the terminal?
<sk4jvoker> i ran the same cd yesterday on another computer and it was fine
<AinoTenshi> SanketMedhi> thank you!
<SanketMedhi> np
<fyrestrtr> claus: you don't know the file or the dir?
<claus> fyrestrtr: i do know the file
<SanketMedhi> claus: use "updatedb" first, then use "locate filename"
<OmegaNine> Can someone recomend a good public repository?
<claus> okay
<fyrestrtr> claus: sudo find / -t f "nameoffile"
<dverzolla> I need to delete some messages from my imap server, but I need to delete based in a Subject parameter, anyone knows what software I can use?
<fyrestrtr> dverzolla: thunderbird?
<elias_> Is there user_xattr support in XFS?
<dverzolla> fyrestrtr, I won't retrieve the message, just delete
<elias_> Same for ACL
<dverzolla> fyrestrtr, its possible?
<Acid___> elias_: yes
<fyrestrtr> dverzolla: hrmm, yes its possible. I don't know of a tool that does it 'universally', maybe your server has a tool, you can always write something in ______ (insert favorite language that has imap bindings)
<elias_> Any reason not to use xfs for my dapper with beagle installed? Have read there is not user_xattr support in XFS and therefore I would have bad performance.
<claus> thanks fyrestrtr and SanketMedhi, found the file ^^
<lukus001> Anyone know of an application that will turn AVI files in DV files to sue with kino?
<elias_> Acid___: xattr and acl, no problem at all?
<Acid___> elias_: to my mind, it's a very goos FS but very slow on deleting :/
<Acid___> elias_: no, no problem at all :)
<elias_> Acid___: What are you using?
<fyrestrtr> lukus001: try dvdrip, and I think mplayer can do it.
<elias_> Hate the periodical fs checks with ext3
<Acid___> elias_: XFS
<fyrestrtr> elias_: man tune2fs :)
<lukus001> fyrestrtr okay thanks :)
<nox-Hand> Could someone help me boot a Ubuntu partition I havnt been able to boot after I installed Arch - even if I chose my old grub.conf which is still on the Ubuntu partition
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: Arch? arch linux?
<mrPolite> i need to cleam my keyring
<mrPolite> please help
<fyrestrtr> mrPolite: try soap and water?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<mrPolite> fyrestrtr:  tried,  killed a NIC
<fyrestrtr> mrPolite: nautilus keyring?
<TylerE> Having ALSA woes....it seems that 6.06, for the first time of any linux distro, actually detected the onboard soundcard in this machine... instead of the soundblaster I *want* to use. ALSA is seeing both cards, but I can't figure out how to kill the builtin one so sound goes to the SB Live
<SanketMedhi> nox-Hand: boot using Ubuntu Live and type the command "grub-install /dev/hda" . Replace hda by hdb/hdc... or sda/sdb/sdc... depending on your hardware
<fyrestrtr> TylerE: tried disabling onboard sound in the bios?
<OmegaNine> Can someone recomend a Ubuntu Repository?
<SanketMedhi> OmegaNine: for?
<dark_marowak> .O
<dark_marowak> q merda....
<OmegaNine> SanketMedhi, Thinkgs like Xine, mplayer, airsnort bla bla, things they cant put in thier distro
<zoubida> hi everybody
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: just enable universe and multiverse
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dark_marowak> ahuhauhah
<dark_marowak> you are americans?
<dark_marowak> auhau
<SanketMedhi> OmegaNine: go to System >> Help >> System Documentation and check the section for Installing New Software
<zoubida> i've just installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<nox-Hand> SanketMedhi, Will that detect my Arch System? I want to keep that :)
<fyrestrtr> zoubida: welcome :)
<dark_marowak> ubunto is podre
<dark_marowak> porr
<dark_marowak> poo
<zoubida> and i can't make xsane find my scanner
<dark_marowak> pooor
<mrPolite> well, my neighbors got hit by Windows WGA and wanted me to fix it. They're happy Ubuntu users now.
<nox-Hand> ..and my Windows partition - I need that saturday before I format
<MrRio> dark_marowak: poor?
<zoubida> can someone help mr?
<nox-Hand> dark_marowak, Why?
<OmegaNine> cool thanks!
<dark_marowak> what?
<zoubida> *me  sorry
<nox-Hand> mrPolite, WGA?
<MrRio> zoubida, Just ask, dont ask to ask ;)
<SanketMedhi> nox-Hand: yes, it will
<zoubida> cool  :)
<fyrestrtr> Windows Genuine Advantage = WGA
<nox-Hand> dark_marowak, Why is it poor? Explain your view if you wish to state it :)
<nox-Hand> SanketMedhi, Cheers :D
<SanketMedhi> np
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, right
<vicscandl> WGA = PIA
<zoubida> i 've  got a hp 4400 c scanner and it is recognized in the peripherals
<AinoTenshi> Hello. I am new on ubuntu and have many questions...
<DJayC> Anyone using compiz and found a way to get around it showing minimized applications on all desktops?
<nox-Hand> mrPolite, Even though that, it will just blink on yer screen, will never do any harm - yet, Ubuntu rocks XD
<SanketMedhi> AinoTenshi: go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<zoubida> but xsane won't find it
<fyrestrtr> AinoTenshi: take a deep breath, and type them one by one. Did you read the FAQ? They might be answered there.
<SanketMedhi> AinoTenshi: read System >> Help >> System Documentation
<dark_marowak> vai tomar nu cu
<dark_marowak> esse troo eh mt podiii
<dark_marowak> vaum a merda
<SanketMedhi> dark_marowak: what lang?
<dark_marowak> naum tem ngm alkeee de braziiil naum eihn?
<SanketMedhi> someone please kick that guy
<dark_marowak> 
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<vicscandl> SanketMedhi: looks liek typonese to me.
<lukus001> how can i restore ubuntu without formatting /keeping installs? chroot just fucked up my system royaly
<SanketMedhi> lol
<SanketMedhi> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cjones> does anybody know of an open source free money managment program for linux?
<SanketMedhi> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.135.150.84]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<quiet> cjones, gnucash
<AinoTenshi> I want play my movie clips and MP3s on ubuntu, but don 't  do this. appear a error message
<TSWoodV> gj nalioth, seveas
<sharperguy> i need some help removing xserver-xgl
<albacker> how can i open .flv files ?
<POVaddct> AinoTenshi: for mp3 install xmms
<AinoTenshi> what i need?
<sharperguy> AinoTenshi, http://www.getautomatix.com
<AinoTenshi> I don't have internet in the computer with ubuntu
<quiet> AinoTenshi, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sharperguy> oh oh righ
<Seveas> sharperguy, automatix is crap, do NOT recommend it in here
<sharperguy> It worked very well for me
<Seveas> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Seveas> sharperguy, it also wrecked thousands of systems
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  your best bet is to find an internet connection - you need a bunch of codecs in order to play mp3's and videos
<sharperguy> ahh
<fyrestrtr> thanks for that Seveas
<albacker> how can i play .flv files ?
<quiet> what is a .flv?
<sharperguy> I havnt heard of it happening recently however
<justin_> albacker, convert them to MPG
<Seveas> sharperguy, I have 
<ajopaul> albacker: mplayer
<vicscandl> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sharperguy> anyways, i need some help removing xserver-xgl
<fyrestrtr> albacker: is that flash?
<albacker> justin_, thanks, ajopaul thanks
<cjones> automatix is fine if you know how to use it AND synaptic
<Seveas> sharperguy, if I had a nickle for every automatix-caused reinstall, i'd be richer than mark shuttleworth
<lukus001> Can anyone help? i just followed ubuntu crappy chroot guide which involved linking all my user directories to chroots and since the guide never said anything about unstalling all the crap deleteing /var/chroot has just deleted my home directories and everything else
<quiet> if you know how to use synaptic... automatix is not necessary
<TSWoodV> What's the general thinking about easy-ubuntu?  Same as automatix or not?
<AinoTenshi> <skizzo>where i found theese  codecs to download from windows machine?
<DShepherd> sharperguy: have you tried asking in ubuntu-xgl?
<sharperguy> nope
<sharperguy> never heard of it
<quiet> follow the RestrictedFormats wiki and you're fine..
<sharperguy> ill go there
<justin_> albacker: , if that does not work get FFMPEG ;D instructions on how to convert are here http://xfceubuntu.blogspot.com/
<nox-Hand> bbl
<fyrestrtr> TSWoodV: personally, ubuntu is easy as it is without an app called easy ubuntu.
<lhds> the weather dock thing does show an interrogation mark instead of radarmap ... can someone tell me why?
<POVaddct> AinoTenshi: why not connecting the ubuntu machine to the net?
<discouraged> i would say ubuntu is too easy, heck i can use it
<fyrestrtr> lhds: two reasons -- one you didn't set it up, two you did, and its querying the website for weather data.
<lhds> automatix is far better than easy ubuntu
<AinoTenshi> the place where this machine stay, don 't have net
<Seveas> lhds, you mean worse
<Seveas> automatix is crap in its purest form, and very offtopic in here
<UKN411> hey guys
<fyrestrtr> its also offtopic in ubuntu-offtopic, that's how bad it is
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  is your Ubuntu openeing up Totem when you try playing files?
<lhds> nah personnaly i like it mucg
<lhds> much
<AinoTenshi> yes
<bengt_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjones> tswoodv automatix works fine but i does sometimes brakes packages that your installing just do everything 1 at a time and then check it agenst synaptic and if broken fix it with synaptic
<lhds> i have set it up to my region
<eigenlambda> ok, so i was just trying to watch a flash video in firefox
<pm> hi, which command i can use to reload network after ediiting /etc/network/interfaces?
<lhds> but when i click on radarmap itshows an interrogationmark
<ompaul> !worksforme
<eigenlambda> that's firefox with non-free flash
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Seveas> cjones, and you call THAT fine?!
<fyrestrtr> pm: /etc/init.d/network restart
<lhds> like some plugin is missing
<jbroome> pm: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AinoTenshi> but totem show me an error message, of cannot play
<drbreen> pm: sudo /etc/rd.d/ something networking (use tab in console)
<Seveas> automatix talk  somewhere else
<Dabian> USB Surround headsets!
<pm> thanks
<Dabian> Ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> and it locked up my computer
<Seveas> we don't help people break their systems
<drbreen> pm: oh srz
<eigenlambda> as in, i couldn't even ssh in
<eigenlambda> (!)
<UKN411> did anyone testet both (k)ubuntu dapper and suse 10.1?
<cjones> seveas hey would you rather run win xp?
<UKN411> tested*
<AinoTenshi> and don't play the file
<Lattyware> Could anyone help me as to trying to set up 5.1 under Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> Is USB surround headsets with microphone UBUNTU?
<linuxgoober> where can i get a sources.list for edgy eft?
<Lattyware> I love that script.
<DShepherd> UKN411: i am sure someone on the world did. is that really your question?
<discouraged> i have tested suse and dapper on my laptop
<DShepherd> linuxgoober: ask in #ubuntu+1
<zoubida> ok i found it is really wrongly supported only grayscale 300 dpi
<linuxgoober> ok
<zoubida> bye all
<Dabian> DShepherd, you mean #ubuntu,0 ?
<UKN411> discouraged.... and?
<Dabian> DShepherd, #Ubuntu2,0 even.
<AinoTenshi> where I found the codecs?
<DShepherd> Dabian: I meant #ubuntu+1
<lhds> seveas it gives me the weather forecast  but there is the radar map onglet that shows an interrogation mark ... does it needs a special plugin?
<Dabian> DShepherd, I C .. strange network, freenode.
<UKN411> i tested them (ubuntu 6.06) and suse 10.1 on my acer tm2350laptop
<DShepherd> AinoTenshi: codecs to do what?
<typhoid> hello!  could someone please remind me where to look for    httpd?  i forget   =(
<lhds> ainotenshi .... automatix
<DShepherd> UKN411: good for you..
<fyrestrtr> lhds: the map might not be available for your location
<cjones> what  did i do wrong why did i get kicked?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.0.196.satgate.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cntb> Dabian:  what strange on freenode ?
<Dabian> Seveas, how do I know if I should buy this USB headset with peace in mind.
<AinoTenshi> to see videos and mp3s in ubuntu. But I will downloaf from a windows machine
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: /etc/apache2 ?
<Seveas> Dabian, ask whether you can return it if it dosn't work on linux 
<Dabian> cntb, a lot of stuff ... did you see how Seveas got rid of Jones?
<Lattyware> Any easy way to set up 5.1 with Ubuntu?
<typhoid> fyrestrtr nope, but thank you fro trying!
<cntb> no missed that
<Dabian> Seveas, I doubt it .. its a shop for companies .. not for privates.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@221.135.150.84]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AinoTenshi> because I don't have internet on the ubuntu machine
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: what are you considering purchasing?
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  Okay, you'll want to search around for some gstramer plugins: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, typically. Or, try finding gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 and gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux. You can get all of these in the synaptic package manager, but you don't have an internet connection on your Ubuntu machine.
<Seveas> Dabian, then find someone who already has the same
<jrib> Lattyware: set up 5.1 what?
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, USB headset w/surround
<cjones> seveas would you please tell me what i did wrong to get kicked so i dont do it again
<UKN411> suse 10.1 is very very nice (w/KDE) and has almost everithing u need ... and working... but is very slow...
<caero> I am running ubuntu 6.06 on my thinkpad x40. When I install kismet and ethereal through synaptic and then
<quiet> can anyone paste an example line for mounting a cifs share with a given username/password/etc on boot?  I assume it would be an fstab entry?
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: I didn't understand what you asked to be honest. What do you mean you can't find it?
<caero>                later on reboot I am unable to log in with my user again. Does anyone know why?
<Lattyware> jrib: Audio. 5.1 surround sound.
<DShepherd> !tell AinoTenshi about restrictedformats
<jrib> Lattyware: oh
<fyrestrtr> UKN411: suse comes with gnome.....
<Seveas> cjones, the automatix talk
<SeNtiX> hi
<typhoid> i don't know what directory it is in, fyrestrtr...   it's not in /bin or anything so when i type  httpd at command prompt it tells me that it can't find such a command
<ompaul> cjones  that software is not for suggesting here - it causes breaks of peoples computers and that is not on - we are not here to clean up beacuse of badly constructed software - we want stable systems
<dwhsi1> if I use cygwin and do a "ssh -X username@ubuntuhost", there's no DISPLAY environment set and so X doesn't work... thoughts as to why this would be happening?  thx
<UKN411> fyrestrt u can choose btw gnome or kde... gnome sucks on suse 10.1 ...
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start :)
<cjones> seveas why cant we talk about it hear?
<Dabian> Seveas, Good advise .. however, I don't know how to.  Only a select few uses GNU/Linux in this country ... of course .. I /could/ google it .. but I hoped there was someone here with knowledge about USB-sound.
<SeNtiX> ok so i downloaded the ubuntu server edition
<ompaul> cjones for the reason I just stated
<Dabian> SeNtiX, OK.
<Seveas> cjones, because of what ompaul just said
<SeNtiX> and i want to install xfce just for when iu need a gui
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cntb> 898 approaching 900 anybody split topics on ubuntu !! nowww
<quiet> SeNtiX, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<typhoid> fyrestrtr, thanks a ton! that's what i was looking for =D
* Dabian fires up fox.
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: I have a usb headset (logitech) that works.
<AinoTenshi> <skizzo> Have a site to I download theese? Have a pack with all (like K-lite codec pack, from windows)?
<caero> I am running ubuntu 6.06 on my thinkpad x40. When I install kismet and ethereal through synaptic and then later on reboot I am unable to log in with my user again. Does anyone know why?
<Seveas> Dabian, maybe google can help
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, Cool .. does it work with Ubuntu? (gnu/linux) ?
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: but its not 5.1 -- how can you get 5.1 on a *headset*
<SeNtiX> but i dont want it always on, i want to turn it off / on
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  google.com - I don't know where you'd find them, but I just gave you all the filenames you need.
<SeNtiX> how do i do that?
<cjones> i understand but anything it brakes can be fixed with 2 clicks?
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: yes, but just to check, let me plug it in right now :)
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, 6 loudspeakers
<AinoTenshi> <skizzo> Thank you so much!
<TomaszD> AinoTenshi, just follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, but download the .deb packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SeNtiX> quiet, any ideas?
<ompaul> cjones, message me if you want to know
<POVaddct> caero: can you log in on the console? (ctrl-alt-f1)
<quiet> SeNtiX, how do you do what??
<ompaul> cjones, do _not_ mention it in the channel thanks
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: you have a usb speaker system with 6.1 speakers? I must see this.
<Dabian> EAX 2.0
<SeNtiX> but i dont want it always on, i want to turn it off / on
<Seveas> cjones, the installer takes more than 2 clicks and consider this the last warning. That piece of crap is offtopic in here
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, 5.1
<quiet> disable gdm?
<SeNtiX> the xfce
<quiet> or just apt-get install xfce
<caero> POVaddct: It basically goes blank screen for 1 sec, then I see a command line login for 1 sec and then it goes back to the login screen as if nothing had happened
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, I believe you need subwoofer for 6.1 ?
<quiet> then it won't start gdm on boot
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/libs/gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<caero> POVaddct: hold on let me try
<Dabian> or somethign
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: anyway, point here is, my usb logitech headset that is stereo, works fine.
<quiet> SeNtiX, and you can use 'startx' to start x
<skizzo> you can also search for the other files you need from that site.
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, Thats a good point, which I like.
<SeNtiX> so startx to start
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: you don't need a subwoofer. The numbers are just the channels of audio. Stereo is 2.0 :)
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, It seems that I wasn't smart enough to note the brand of the headset..
<SeNtiX> and then normal kill?
<skizzo> AinoTenshi:  from http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/libs/
<SeNtiX> to stop it?
<AinoTenshi> Thank's for help! and sorry of my poor english (I'm brazilian)
<quiet> SeNtiX, exit xfce
<Artimus> Does the Ubuntu default kernel have the drm & radeon drivers?  The only distro that I've gotten to work with the card (onboard) was Knoppix, and it had those modules loaded.
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<simira> caero: try running a failsafe session? It probably has nothing to do with kismet or ethereal
<fyrestrtr> SeNtiX: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ompaul> AinoTenshi, see what ubotu said
<SeNtiX> ok tnx quiet :)
<Seveas> Artimus, yes it has those
<quiet> SeNtiX, when you exit xfce, it will stop X
<quiet> if you started it with startx
<Artimus> Seveas: Thanks
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, ok .. this headset is supposed to have 6 loudspeakers, and is 5.1 .. it also has a microphone.
<AinoTenshi> Obrigado!
<quiet> SeNtiX, you also need to have ~/.xinitrc    with 'exec startxfce4'
<quiet> so startx knows what desktop to start on
<sm> hi.. how do I tell dapper to mount removable vfat drives (like an ipod) case insensitive ?
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, does it use your ordinary soundcard .. or is there a soundcard build in?
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: think about that for a second, how can a *headset* (assuming it goes around a human head) have 6 speakers? Considering most humans have two ears.
<pri> oi
<SeNtiX> k will try that
<ajopaul> hi does anybody know how to sync nokia 6630 connected thru usb on Dapper????
<mrPolite> can someone plase help me reset my keyring
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, my guess is 3 loud speakers in each ear.
<Seveas> sm, black magic I'm afraid -- you'll need to edit the udev rules
<flasher> mplayer closes down after 1 millisecond of playback. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20795. please advise
<mrPolite> !keyring
<ompaul> frankenstine - could you that join and part not in #ubuntu - it is way more than we need thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: my headset plugs into the usb port, and then it just routes the audio.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b frankenstein!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ther is that
<Seveas> ompaul, I was already on it ;)
<SeNtiX> quiet, then with 'exit xfce' it will stop xserver as well?
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, please elaborate ... I'm afraid I'm somewhat thick :/
<CoolCubix> Is #ubuntu an acceptable place to ask wifi-related question ? (using ubuntu of course ^^)
<Seveas> CoolCubix, it is
<CoolCubix> great
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: I'm saying, it just sounds like marketing speak. Its probably just using stereo imaging, not having 3 speakers in each cup.
<CoolCubix> I have an undefinable problem with madwifi. Using a Netgear pcmcia card (atheros chipset). My AP uses a WPA-PSK authentification. Everything shows the card is connected, but in fact it doesn't exchange data with AP... An idea ? I've read madwifi's FAQ an docs several times and i can't get an answer :/
<sm> Seveas: thx, do you know where ?
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: come to ubuntu-offtopic
<quiet> SeNtiX, i didn't mean the command 'exit xfce'  i mean choose exit from the xfce menu... and yes, it will stop the xserver
<Dabian> fyrestrtr, ok
<discouraged> where can i find out when/if knot 2 image will be released
<quiet> SeNtiX, very new to linux, huh?  :)
<fyrestrtr> discouraged: #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> CoolCubix, how did you setup wpa?
<SeNtiX> not really new, always worked with bash
<Dabian> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> sm, /etc/udev/rules.d
<Seveas> (iirc)
<quiet> SeNtiX, okay.
<typhoid> fyrestrtr..   that command is good to restart apache, but i need to start up my httpd first..  do you know where the path to it is, offhand?  apache can't run  w/out httpd running hehe
<CoolCubix> Seveas, using iwconfig ath0 key s:mykey
<madmax> does anyone know how the modules are loaded at boot time? i tried to look in /etc/modules and /etc/init.d and i can't find a module i want to remove
* sm is there
<Seveas> CoolCubix, that's not WPA
<SeNtiX> what i learned is from trial and error, i admister a game server
<CoolCubix> damned ><
<SeNtiX> anyways tnx for the help
<POVaddct> CoolCubix: iwconfig ... key is only for WEP encryption
<Seveas> CoolCubix, you should install network-manager-gnome (or -kde) for relatively painless WPA
<CoolCubix> oops
<madmax> i have two soundcards.. how do i remove one ?
<CoolCubix> hmmm ctrl-w isn't friendly with xchat
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<CoolCubix> okay
<Seveas> CoolCubix, please don't touch that button again ;)
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: apache IS httpd
<CoolCubix> i'm gonna try wpa_supplicant, is it ok ?
<typhoid> hmm..
<CoolCubix> (sorry i have a reflex with bash to use ^W)
<Seveas> wpa_supplicant is okay, network-manager is easier (and uses wpa_supplicant as backend)
<neutrinomass> madmax: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist if you don't want a module to be loaded ...
<dpupp> im having issues getting my dwl-510 up and running. im not too familiar with some of the instructions on the forums. i have installed ndiswrapper but im not sure what to do from there.
<madmax> neutrinomass: thank you
<typhoid> fyrestrtr hmm...  i'm not sure what to make of this then:  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<typhoid> httpd (pid 22890?) not running
<CoolCubix> Seveas, you mean GUI in gnome system/administration ?
<Seveas> CoolCubix, no -- network-manager is a separate package
<Seveas> the thing you mentioned is gnome-network-admin and doesn't do wpa
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: nothing, its normal if you don't have a proper DNS setup.
<CoolCubix> Seveas, right, i install it
<typhoid> fyrestrtr i'm talking about the part where it says httpd is not running, and it just hangs..
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: means, that apache can't lookup your fqdn, so its using 127.0.0.1 as its server name.
<dpupp> my wifi card uses a mrvl...something... sys ... thats what it was using in windows. I downloaded the drivers from dlink but there are no *.inf files in there... just cabs and a set up.
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: then, point your browser to http://127.0.0.1/
<Seveas> dpupp, good luck getting that to work -- you'll need it
<typhoid> fyrestrtr , that's what I did to get the message you saw..  when i type it the command hangs up and says httpd is not running
<WinToUbuntu> Hi, I have installed LAMP using the command sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server I was wondering where is the apache httpd.conf and php.ini located?
<dpupp> Seveas, funny thing is that i had it working a while back before i messed up my grub some how.... and i didnt document the steps i took... :( but im sure it works. just forgot how.
<typhoid> also, it's not reloading  my modules
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: just do what I said please, and tell me what you see in your browser.
<CoolCubix> Seveas, which command should i use to lauche network manager ? i cant get it with bash completion : net[tab] 
<Seveas> CoolCubix, did you install network-manager-gnome too?
<CoolCubix> s/lauche/launch
<CoolCubix> hmm i think so
<typhoid> fyrestrtr : i did it and got this: * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<typhoid> httpd (pid 22890?) not running
<Seveas> make sure you have and then log out and log back in
<CoolCubix> ok
<CoolCubix> Seveas, sorry, i didn't have it ^^
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: yes, I know what you got on the console, just browse to http://127.0.0.1/
<CoolCubix> it's installing
<egor> hola
<WinToUbuntu> Hello, anybody knows where can I find httpd.conf and php.ini ?
<Seveas> WinToUbuntu, httpd.conf: nowhere, php.ini: /etc/php/apache2
<typhoid> fyrestrtr, the server is still running but it's not reloaded the modules..      thanks for your help though =D  i think i need to go to maybe the mono channel hehe
<Seveas> WinToUbuntu, httpd.conf is called /etc/apache2/apache.conf but you shouldn't have to edit it
<CoolCubix> Seveas, i am right back, i log out/in as you told me
<skizzo> WinToUbuntu:  httpd.conf is deprecated in ubuntu - they changed the name to apache.conf as Seveas mentioned
<WinToUbuntu> oh.....
<WinToUbuntu> I was looking for that for 1 day
<WinToUbuntu> OMG
<WinToUbuntu> I even tried to XAMPP
<Seveas> WinToUbuntu, you should have asked earlier ;)
<quiet> can anyone help me with this??  i need to mount a Server 2003 share on boot.. i don't know what's wrong here:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/1K9h0937.html
<Seveas> WinToUbuntu, and xampp is very, very useless on Ubuntu
<txx2> Hello. I have unpartitioned space on my hardd drive. I'd like to make it a partiton for some misc data. What should I create it as?.. ext2?.. swap?...extended?
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: you are using mono?!
<Seveas> txx2, ext3 is the recommended
<skizzo> txx2:  you don't want to make it swap ;-)
<WinToUbuntu> Seveas: yeah, i dun like xampp... however after spending 1 day trying to make LAMP work... i went back to it. anywys, I will try again 2mrw
<txx2> Seveas,  I can only (for some odd reason) set it as ext2
<office_> heloo
<office_> i wanna find one video player
<quiet> mplayer
<quiet> gxine
<office_> wich support subtitles
<Seveas> quiet, //host/path is not correct syntax
<quiet> Seveas, how should it be than? i google and saw someone on fedora who had that...
<JonathanQuinn> Hi
<Seveas> quiet, iirc it's host:path but I'm not 100% sure and looking for the correct answer ;)
<WinToUbuntu> On another question. where does ubuntu installs the files when using apt-get install <LAMP>?
<JonathanQuinn> did the nvidia driver run under ubuntu64?
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: everywhere :)
<Seveas> quiet, host:/path is what I used for smbfs, cifs should accept that syntax too
<JonathanQuinn> can somebody help me?
<WinToUbuntu> fyrestrtr: Yeah, i was wondering, would installing from invidual sources like tars from php.net mysql.com apache.org... and installing them manually would still install them everywhere? I knda find it "dirty" to be spreading LAMP all over the system.
<flasher> i've installed w32codecs, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5, but mplayer still won't play my avi files. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20797
<compengi> what is the newest kernel version
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: errm, do not install from tars.
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<caero_> POVaddct: ok it let me in through the command line saying something about 1 error last time it ran
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<POVaddct> caero_: df -h /home
<CoolCubix> Seveas, i'm back
* Seveas runs
<CoolCubix> :)
<caero_> POVaddct: what does that do?
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: just install the packages. Most of the stuff is configured upon installations. You might need to do some things, such as enable php modules, but that's easy.
<typhoid> fyrestrtr : yup =D     , i'm trying to at least
<CoolCubix> NetworkManager Tool State: disconnected print_devices(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.There are no available network devices.
<POVaddct> caero_: show free space on the filesystem
<CoolCubix> this is what i got when i run : nm-tool
<caero_> POVaddct: not much left about 100MB
<Seveas> CoolCubix, is there a new applet next to the clock?
<Seveas> (it should be there)
<caero_> POVaddct: or less
<quiet> Seveas, josh@COMIS13586:~$ mount Desktop/users/
<quiet> mount: block device //rhant01:/users is write-protected, mounting read-only
<quiet> mount: cannot mount block device //rhant01:/users read-only
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: you should have said that from the beginning. The information you see on the console, is not an error messages, just informative.
<WinToUbuntu> fyrestrtr: Yeah, however that kinda makes my ubuntu "desktop".. look like a server where LAMP files is everywhere. Is it possible to have an individual DIR for each? ie: /php/ /mysql/ /apache/ ? I also want to use htdocs rather than var/www
<quiet> Seveas, if i 'mount -t cifs... blah blah blah'  it works okay.
<caero_> POVaddct: do I need to create more space to make it boot?
<quiet> i just want it to be auto mounted on boot.
<Seveas> quiet, i said host:/port, not //host:/port ;)
<NickGarvey> quiet: set it up in your fstab
<POVaddct> caero_: i think the filesystem is full, so the file .Xauthority can't be created on graphical login
<hAvAAck> hey guys I have a quick question about the Ubuntu install. I have 2 HDs, the first one is 40g with windows XP on it. My 2nd one has a 40g empty partition and an 80g data-filled partition. If I want to install ubuntu on the 40g partition on the 2nd HD, can I break that partition up for swap and boot without it touching the 80g partition?
<quiet> oh okay.
<CoolCubix> uhh, yes ! but it show the "!" symbol and when i hang cursor on, it shows "no network" (something like that. i'm in french)
<NickGarvey> quiet: oh this isn't a local thing, nevermind then
<OmegaNine> Does Dapper come with a make script?  Every time i try to compile something it is telling make is not a file or command
<caero_> POVaddct: alright I will try going into windows and adding some extra space to that partiton
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: yes it is possible, but like most things, its not advised to contort the file system. Most files are organized anyway. All configuration files are in /etc/ -- this isn't windows ;)
<Seveas> CoolCubix, that's sort-of ok, could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: apt-get install buildessential
<CoolCubix> OmegaNine, apt-get install make ?
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> OmegaNine, /msg ubotu compiling
<OmegaNine> wierd, never ran a dicrto that doesnt have that
<WinToUbuntu> fyrestrtr: I see. lol. yeah.. im loving ubuntu
<Seveas> OmegaNine, it's a topic of much debate
<OmegaNine> Yeah i dont love it.
<OmegaNine> !packages aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages aircrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> is there a way i can limit disk space per added user?
<Seveas> compengi, yes
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: use /msg ubotu info aircrack
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<compengi> Seveas, how :)
<quiet> Seveas, if i remove the // from //host it returns a wrong fs type  :\
<KenSentMe> I get an error when i install the ttf-ubuntu-title: 'Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108' What does it mean?
<Seveas> compengi, with disk quotas (sorry, you're going to need google or help from someone else for more details)
<KenSentMe> The installation seems to work fine, but the error shouldn't be there
<pitti> hi have some problems with fglrx and dri
<NickGarvey> compengi: pick me!  what file system do you have?
<Seveas> KenSentMe, known error -- safe to ignore
<OmegaNine> NickaNicka, Thats cool, but where do they keep the file?
<compengi> NickaNicka, i'm running ubuntu
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: what file?
<Seveas> pitti, please change your nickname, you have taken the nickname of a known Ubuntu developer. That will greatly confuse people
<NickGarvey> compengi: that is your distribution, what is your file system? (type mount and it should tell you)
<KenSentMe> Seveas: ah, ok. No need to file a bugreport then
<mrPolite> when i open keyring manager, it prompts for the default keyring password. when i enter the password the dialog disappears then reappears. can someone please point me to where i can get help resetting my keyring password?
<the_mook> can someone help me, I upgraded to dapper and now I don't have cdrom or storage over usb. maybe i"m missing a module but i see the cdrom, ehci_hcd and usbcore in lsmod
<Seveas> Platsch, thank you!
<compengi> NickGarvey, i don't understand lol
<Seveas> quiet, then I'm at a loss, sorry
<Platsch> Seveas, no problem
<NickGarvey> compengi: do you know how to open a terminal?
<compengi> NickaNicka, yeah sure
<siofwolves> does xchat come with ubuntu ? i can only find xchat-gnome, which is ...
<Seveas> Platsch, could you be more specific about your problem?
<Warbo> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<kitsuneofdoom> siofwolves: xchat
<kitsuneofdoom> siofwolves: xchat-gnome is xchat
<pluma> Okay, so I've deactivated IPv6 as per the wiki article and all works fine, but for some reason I always get a Looking Up timeout on Wikipedia (ANY Wikipedia) in Firefox.
<Warbo> siofwolves: You need to enable Universe
<Platsch> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Platsch> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<Platsch> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<Platsch> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<OmegaNine> NickaNicka, Never mind, got it.  There is apt-get, yay
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: :)
<siofwolves> k Warbo
<NickGarvey> OmegaNine: hit tab 2 times though, I'm not nickanicka heh
<Seveas> Platsch, could you please put the contents of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<the_mook> can someone help me, I upgraded to dapper and now I don't have cdrom or storage over usb. maybe i"m missing a module but i see the cdrom, ehci_hcd and usbcore in lsmod
<Warbo> Platsch: That might be to do with your card. For instance, my Radeon 9200 is not supported by fglrx
<OmegaNine> LOL oops
<Platsch> Seveas, have install ati driver but it did not work
<CoolCubix> Seveas, here it is : http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=67093
<park_canada>  i cant switch language layout in my keyboard. what to do ?
<siofwolves> kitsuneofdoom: xchat-gnome is not xchat
<compengi> NickaNicka, you mean drive format?
<office_> can anyone help me to install one player?wich support subtitles
<NickGarvey> park_canada: "setxkbmap [layout] "
<NickGarvey> compengi: yes
<Warbo> office_: MPlayer supports subtitles
<KenSentMe> mrPolite: A bit of googling found this: delete the file default.keyring from ~/.gnome2/keyrings$
<pluma> Mind you, this is not an ISP issue. It works just fine from my Windows box in the same network. It's only Wikipedia and, apparently, the Macromedia Flash download site that are affected. Maybe a few others as well, but most sites work just fine.
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: what ati card and computer
<compengi> NickGarvey, lol
<park_canada> NickGarvey: what is the code for hebrew layout ?
<compengi> NickGarvey, it's ext3
<office_> ok i`m new here im using linux for first time
<Seveas> CoolCubix, hmm, network-manager kind-a needs dhcp, is that possible?
<park_canada> office_: i can help u
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, ATI 9700m
<Seveas> otherwise I'll show you the wpa_supplicant way ;)
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: is it in a laptop or desktop?
<NickGarvey> park_canada: oh boy you make things interesting, one second
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: m is mobile, right?
<CoolCubix> Seveas, yeah, it should work as dchp, what should i do ?
<park_canada> office_: go to system->administration->synaptic manager and search 4 a viedo player
<Warbo> office_: The first thing most people do on Ubuntu is enable the extra software in Universe and Multiverse, have you done that?
<harisund> What does Ubuntu's Gnome use for communication? D-BUS or Bonobo?
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, laptop
<NickGarvey> park_canada: I'm not sure, and I don't want to guess because if I guess wrong things will break heh
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: does it happen to be an HP?
<Zdra> harisund: both
<Seveas> CoolCubix, remove line 20 through 24 from the interfaces file and configure the card as dhcp
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, first, apt-get install quota
<sohmc> I need some help getting the sound to work on my ubuntu machine
<the_mook> can someone help me, I upgraded to dapper and now I don't have cdrom or storage over usb. maybe i"m missing a module but i see the cdrom, ehci_hcd and usbcore in lsmod and hald is up
<park_canada> NickGarvey: actually when i try that from the GUI i get an error msg ...
<fyrestrtr> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Zdra> harisund: bonobo is slowly replaced by D-Bus
<harisund> Zdra what does that mean? What implications does it have? Does it take a heavier toll on system resources?
<NickGarvey> park_canada: what do you mean?
<park_canada> NickGarvey: i eill paste bim it
<park_canada> bin :)
<NickGarvey> park_canada: okie
<park_canada> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JonathanQuinn> can somebody tell me the name of the kernel i must use with ubuntu64 and an amd athlon 64 x2 4200 Please
<harisund> Zdra I am guessing Kubuntu also uses both DCop and D-Bus?
<Zdra> harisund: some applications doesn't are already ported to D-Bus, others are still using bonobo
<fyrestrtr> JonathanQuinn: k7
<Seveas> CoolCubix, after that: ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 and you should be able to use it (may need another logout+login -- am not 100% sure)
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: no, k8
<JonathanQuinn> fyrestrtr: can you tell me the full name please
<JonathanQuinn> K8
<JonathanQuinn> ok
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: if it's a 64, K8
<Zdra> harisund: don't know for KDE... kde4 will use only dbus
<NemesisUK> JonathanQuinn, 2.6.15-26-smp i think
<JonathanQuinn> kitsuneofdoom: yes its an 64 bit system ! whats the ful name?
<harisund> Zdra only use D-Bus? So does it mean we will eventually see Gnome too using only Dbus? As in Dbus becomes a standard?
<Seveas> NemesisUK, that doesn;t exist
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: yeah, actually, probably that one...best off compiling your own, maybe
<compengi> NickGarvey, done :)
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, HP?
<sohmc> I need some help getting the sound to work on my ubuntu machine
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, are you comfortable editing configuration files from the command line?
<NickGarvey> !sound > sohmc
<TokenBad> is there a plugin in firefox in ubuntu to play wmv files?
<park_canada> there u go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20799
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: yes
<nox-Hand> Sec....goto www.wiki.ubuntu.com and search restricted formats
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: is it an hp computer?
<pluma> So, anyone got any idea why I get a timeout whenever I try to look-up certain domains, including Wikipedia and some others? It's not IPv6 this time.
<compengi> NickGarvey, umm i hadn't tried
<nox-Hand> Who was it that helped me with a grub problem just a while ago_
<NickGarvey> compengi: oh.. um.. this will be interesting then
<nox-Hand> I need that very persons help :)
<Zdra> harisund: Gnome is moving to D-Bus for years now... the move is slow and diffucult, many thinks have to be rewritten
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, no its a Gericom
<CoolCubix> Seveas, but i still didn't configure wpa key... and i have done nothing with nm-tool (which still doesn't work because it don't want to find my interface)
<NickGarvey> compengi: try, gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab"
<sohmc> NickGarvey, thanks...what's the XFCE equivelant of that?
<Zdra> harisund: s/think/thing
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: I found it
<harisund> Zdra I see ... interesting. What about other desktop environments and stuff? Do they follow FreeDesktop.org's standards? Like XFCE?
<JonathanQuinn> kitsuneofdoom: can you tell me please?
<Dabian> xgl?
<Seveas> CoolCubix, you don't use nm-tool, you use the applet
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: linux-amd64-k8-smp
<Zdra> harisund: they should... but I don't know the status for XFCE and others
<compengi> NickGarvey, the file opened
<alek> where is ubuntu's autorun?
<JonathanQuinn> oh thank you kitsuneofdoom
<NickGarvey> compengi: good, could you pastebin that?
<kitsuneofdoom> JonathanQuinn: no problem
<NickGarvey> sohmc: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: uh, well, what's the problem?
<Warbo> alek: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<fyrestrtr> alek: its what?
<harisund> Zdra so is this FreeDesktop.org making big strides in the Linux community? I know this question is not necessarily Ubuntu specific.. but just curious.
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: how does it not work?
<sohmc> NickGarvey, Yeah, I've tried that already...nothing so far seems to work
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, DRI support doesent work
<compengi> NickGarvey, ?
<sohmc> ubuntu is detecting the driver, but not getting any sound.  Nothing is muted
<fyrestrtr> harisund: yes.
<NickGarvey> sohmc: hmm.. not really sure.. sound autodetected for me so I'm not sure the steps to get it to work
<alek> where ubuntu keeps list of programs which are running during starting the system
<the_mook> can someone help me, I upgraded to dapper and now I don't have cdrom or storage over usb. maybe i"m missing a module but i see the cdrom, ehci_hcd and usbcore in lsmod and hald is up,  please I search google and didn't anything useful - at least tell me where can i find some info about it
<NickGarvey> compengi: could you pastebin the file that opened
<harisund> fyrestrtr ah ok .. thanks Zdra too :)
<dpupp> wtf!!! LMAO!  i went to install mrv**.inf using ndiswrapper.... it seg faulted and now my keyboard wont work. haha... err... wait... now it wont boot. hmm.
<sohmc> NickGarvey, the wierd thing is that it was working earlier today
<fyrestrtr> alek: sudo apt-get install bum then run it.
<nox-Hand> I need help - I want to install grub on my HDD again, due to it malfunctioning - I am on the livecd - how do I install?
<sohmc> not sure what could have changed to not have it work
<CoolCubix> Seveas, i log out and am right back
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, glx isnt working too
<Warbo> I know that gstreamer0.10-pitfdll lets gstreamer use Windows codec dlls, but where do I put them? (for instance, for MPlayer I use /usr/lib/codecs)
<NickGarvey> the_mook: have you went into the boot scripts and restarted alsa?
<Seveas> Warbo, same place
<compengi> NickGarvey, what's pastebin?
<sohmc> !pastebin
<jbroome> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: I have that too...
<NickGarvey> compengi: read the topic
<azcazandco> can anyone help me to remap some keys?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> Seveas: OK, so this video file must be screwed then :)
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: use the command "setxkbmap [layout] 
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: are you sure you're using the binary drivers?
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, this card or this problem?
<alek> there arent any textfile with this list?
<Seveas> Warbo, try mplayer ;)
<nox-Hand> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NickGarvey> the_mook: sorry wrong person
<Warbo> alek: "ls /etc/init.d"
<Zdra> Warbo: http://wiki.cerkinfo.be/howto:ubuntu_dapper#certians_codecs_speciaux
<NickGarvey> sohmc: : have you went into the boot scripts and restarted alsa?
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, i m shure
<azcazandco> NickGarvey: what do you mean [layout] 
<azcazandco> like en?
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: something similar to this problem, at least. But when I know it's trying to use fglrx, it just doesn't work. Blankscreen. Nothing
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: yes, en, dvorak, etc
<fyrestrtr> alek: /etc/init.d/ -- but don't go deleting files there willy-nilly. Use bum or update-rc.d
<sohmc> NickGarvey, I've restarted alsa...what should I look for in the bootscripts?
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: I use dvorak so I type "setxkbmap dvorak"
<azcazandco> cool and will that set it back to defaults?
<Zdra> Warbo: ou have there links to .deb for w32codecs
<NickGarvey> sohmc: rebooting will do the same thing
<Warbo> Weird thing is, it is a Theora video
<compengi> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20800
<Warbo> Zdra: I have w32codecs
<azcazandco> I think I may have lost things when I installed xgl
<sohmc> NickGarvey, yeah, i've tried rebooting
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: so, fglrxinfo doesn't work?
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: yes," setxkbmap us" will go to english
<NickGarvey> sohmc: hmm not sure then..
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, x server is starting, without 3d support
<Warbo> Zdra: And Nimo codec pack which I downloaded somwhere
<sohmc> NickGarvey, that didn't set things right either
<sohmc> NickGarvey, I wonder if it's a hardware issue
<NickGarvey> sohmc: not really sure.. I'm not familiar with sound much
<rockoutamerica> Can someone help me out, I'm trying to install my audio drivers for my nvidia chipset. It uses the AC97 audio chip
<sohmc> NickGarvey, thanks for your thoughts
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, fglrxinfo isnt working
<CoolCubix> Seveas, it still doesn't work... Is there another way to access wpa_supplicant ?
<fyrestrtr> rockoutamerica: that works out of the box.
<azcazandco> NickGarvey: still not getting print screen
<fyrestrtr> rockoutamerica: the drivers are built-in.
<CoolCubix> network manager seems really angry on my computer
<azcazandco> and I need to map en and it didnt like it
<office_> can someone help me to install one video player?
<NickGarvey> compengi: I edited the file for you, copy and paste the new one into your fstab and save it
<quiet> hey, i just made a replacement icon for the Main Menu if anyone's interested.. see it in my screenshot here: http://quiet.unixcorps.org/files/ubuntu-screenshot.png
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, fglrxinfo: Error: unable to open display :0
<Seveas> CoolCubix, ok, ditch network-manager then and pm me (it's too crowded in here)
<azcazandco> I have us now and shift + 3 should give me pund sign
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: I don't understand
<Warbo> office_: Do you have the Universe and Multiverse package repositories enabled? Most software in Ubuntu is there
<quiet> The icon is here: http://quiet.unixcorps.org/files/UbuntuMenu.png
<NickGarvey> eek sorry about that
<azcazandco> well I had lost the ability to do things like tab in gaim to auto complete names
<azcazandco> or do screenshots
<harisund> quiet, lol.. nice icon :)
<azcazandco> and also I could no longer get the pound sign using shift + 3
<NickGarvey> azcazandco: could you repeat what you said? I closed xchat on accident
<quiet> harisund, :)
<Warbo> quiet: Dammit your desktop's ugly :)
<azcazandco> well I had lost the ability to do things like tab in gaim to auto complete names
<NickGarvey> compengi: did you do what I said?
<azcazandco> or do screenshots
<office_> Warbo, tell me how to enable it
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: keyboard problems?
<quiet> my desktop is gorgeou.
<compengi> NickGarvey, i see nothing edited =/
<quiet> gorgeous even.
<azcazandco> and also I could no longer get the pound sign using shift + 3
<Warbo> !universe > office_
<NickGarvey> compengi: I added usrquota
<Warbo> office_: Those instructions tell you
<azcazandco> yes keyboard problems
<NickGarvey> compengi: do you see it? refresh the pastebin screen
<kitsuneofdoom> Platsch: I'm sorry...I don't think I can help
<ao2> hallo
<Platsch> kitsuneofdoom, thanks
<compengi> NickGarvey, nothing =/
<NickGarvey> compengi: you just want to edit it for users right? not for groups?
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap.us" (or .uk) try that.
<quiet> Warbo, it's not as pretty as my laptop which uses openbox... because this is my workstation at work.
<javiolo> when I go to the terminal I can see it properly, I tried to move it with the screen controls but  it doesnt fit all on the screen, the text is too big, any idea ?
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, well let me paste the line I edited
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: whoops, sorry
<NickGarvey> compengi: /dev/sda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquota 0       1
<ao2> anybody has an account on launchpad.net ?
<Warbo> Does anyone here use tracker with their deskbar? Mine has stopped working (the whole deskbar) :(
<fyrestrtr> xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmaps/xmodmap.us"
<NickGarvey> ao2: I do
<nox-Hand> I need grub help - I have a sorta working grub (( the menu.lst is broken )) - so I want to make the menu.lst on the livecd and thereafter mount the grub I have and move the new menu.lst there - how would I go about that?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<Warbo> ao2: Many people do. Propbably because of the free CDs :)
<TokenBad> nox-Hand, I installed the totem plugin it says to install but its still not playing the wmv files
<kitsuneofdoom> A free trip to Israel  	 Disaster Relief Work
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: what do you mean its broken?
<kitsuneofdoom> uh...stupid touchpad
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: wrong thing...sec
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: you are on the live cd now?
<compengi> NickGarvey, i should replace it instead of this: /dev/sda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 right?
<Platsch> cu
<ao2> NickGarvey,  may I qury you? I want to ask to post a comment for me about a workaround for a bug. I am not even an ubuntu use but I had the same problem on Debian.
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I suddently cannot burn any discs?
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, bonus points for anyone who can make my touchpad stop accidentally pasting things into irssi
<NickGarvey> compengi: add ,usrquota right after the remount-ro
<typhoid> what is a command to make my computer tell me about a network device (eth1)?  i need to know what it's using for dns server, gateway, etc
<elias_> When I copy a dapper installation from one laptop to another laptop of a different brand, will I have any problem except that I have to edit my xorg.conf? I am afraid, my powermanagement might not work, since for example acpi sleep does not work on my first laptop, but is known to work on my second.
<Warbo> typhoid: ifconfig?
<javiolo> typhoid ifconfig
<kitsuneofdoom> elias_: I don't think that's a good idea
<ompaul> !worksforme
<typhoid> Warbo, javiolo, thank you!
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: it only has arch on it, and I cant get my two other distros to start, even when I manually edit the file -prob because its wrong- however, Ubuntus installer somehow scans all HDDs and makes a menu.lst - cant I do that without installing Ubuntu from scratch?
<Warbo> elias_: If you partition differently then you may have to change /etc/fstab
<elias_> Is there any hardware detection while desktop installation that I can't initiate later by hand?
<elias_> Warbo: all that kind of stuff I have not problem with!
<compengi> NickGarvey, i saved the file
<NickGarvey> ao2: the accounts are free you know
<radicall> hi
<NickGarvey> compengi: could you pastebin what you saved?
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I suddently cannot burn any discs? I've tried both programs I have k3b and gnomebaker
<azcazandco> fyrestrtr: xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1
<azcazandco> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<TokenBad> nox-Hand, ok..
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: Yes, I am on the liveCD now - missing xchat a lot
<nox-Hand> Gaim sucks
<Warbo> billybennett: I found that once, turned out the iso I was burning was travelling through a USB1 port
<ao2> sure, I know but I will use it only once in my life :) I do not want to stean a tuple in their db :)
<elias_> Warbo: I am just asking myself about the powermanagement, alsa and so forth.
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: heh, you can still apt-get stuff, it will be saved to your RAM
<linitrofe> hi folks... beagle question: beagle search doesn't find anything in my system (i had installed it on two machines two month ago, the first days works ok, but now nothing)
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: punch this into a terminal window: wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<compengi> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20803
<billybennett> Warbo, I'm just trying to burn files to a dvd
<radicall> i have a problem with make install of ogre , look a this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20801
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: then sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<nox-Hand> Then restart your app, TokenBad
<TokenBad> nox-Hand, I have the w32codecs
<Warbo> elias_: ALSA would be OK I think. I have never used Ubuntu on a laptop so I don't know about power management
<Keyseir> My cursor disappears occasionaly and i have to restart to get it back. Is there any way for me to reclaim my cursor without restarting?
<NickGarvey> compengi: good
<OmegaNine> Thanks for the help guys
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: cool, however,,,meh, I just want grub fixed, then into my regular ubuntu
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: Well, does xmms play it?
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, I'm not sure if ubuntu has quotas on automatically on its own.. I would think so..
<Keyseir> Cursor disappearance help, anyone?
<javiolo> silly question how do I exit when Im viewing a man page ??
<TokenBad> nox-Hand, I am trying to get it to play within firefox based on like a life dopplar redar
<elias_> Does anybody know about powermanagement and whether there is any detection of the capabilities of the system going on in the installation process?
<Warbo> Keyseir: If by "restart" you mean the whole computer, then ctrl-alt-backspace will just restart the graphics. If that is what you are doing already then I don't know
<ao2> NickGarvey, ok I am registering :) Thanks anyway
<linitrofe> hi folks... beagle question: beagle search doesn't find anything in my system (i had installed it on two machines two month ago, the first days works ok, but now nothing)
<Warbo> javiolo: "q"
<NickGarvey> compengi: run this "sudo quotacheck -avug"
<nox-Hand> Oh, just to play a file in firefox? Use mplayer :) there is a plugin for that that runs better :)
<damion> question
<azcazandco> fyrestrtr: any ideas?
<javiolo> warbo oh thanks I though it was something like ctrl z
<compengi> NickGarvey, quotacheck: Can't find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
<Keyseir> Warbo: I meant restarting the whole computer. The cursor loss happens when I have VMWare (a virtual machine program that "captures" the cursor) and then click on something in my regular ubuntu environment.. then it disappears and I can't get it back.
<jlhenry> Hi!
<nox-Hand> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer <--much better than totem
<Warbo> javiolo: I often over complicate things :)
<damion> the quit panel only has hibernate, log out, switch user, and log screen but it doesnt have restart anymore
<damion> the quit panel only has hibernate, log out, switch user, and log screen but it doesnt have restart anymore
<NickGarvey> compengi: could you reboot your computer? this will mount your filesystem with quotas enabled
<jlhenry> Does anyone know a tool that tell the encoding of a filename
<jlhenry> &
<jlhenry> ?
<damion> help please!
<damion> the quit panel only has hibernate, log out, switch user, and log screen but it doesnt have restart anymore
<NickGarvey> damion: try not to double paste
<damion> sorry
<compengi> NickGarvey, okay
<JackMacOKC> uh, flooding gets you nowhere bud
<NickGarvey> jlhenry: "file filename"
<fyrestrtr> jlhenry: file
<compengi> 1 min
<NickGarvey> jlhenry: file is the command
<linitrofe> anyone can help me with my beagle problem?
<nox-Hand> Any ideas about that grub thing?
<NickGarvey> linitrofe: what about beagle?
<jlhenry> I can use convmv in order to change the encoding, but when I do not know the source, this is difficule
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: can you write your grub by hand?
<siofwolves_> Warbo: thanks, enabled universe and installed the real xchat ;)
<fyrestrtr> jlhenry: open up a terminal, and type file nameoffile -- it will tell you what it is.
<linitrofe> NickGarvey:  beagle question: beagle search doesn't find anything in my system (i had installed it on two machines two month ago, the first days works ok, but now nothing)
<javiolo> warbo any idea of this ? when I go to the terminal I can see it properly, I tried to move it with the screen controls but  it doesnt fit all on the screen, the text is too big
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: not the encoding
<NickGarvey> linitrofe: I would personally suggest the "locate" command, I find its much more efficient
<NickGarvey> linitrofe: (run updatedb to make the indexes)
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: absolutely...not :)
<bsittler> hi, i think i found a buffer overrun in the python2.4 package, and i have a patch, but reportbug doesn't work. how can i get this to the maintainers?
<Warbo> linitrofe: I couldn't get Beagle to find any of my home files, even after "walking the dog", adding indexing extensions to my filesystems, etc. :(
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: and this will give me info on what is inside
<elias_> Does anybody know anything about the installer?
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: heh, its actually not that bad
<AdamBrz> hey can i get some help getting some widescreen resolution configuring here, im on a dell e1405 im trying to do this 915resolution thing but im completely lost
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: also, I want all my kernels and stuff, so I can boot ALL my stuff
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: I want info on the filename in the filesystem
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: they should be in /boot right?
<linitrofe> NickGarvey: hahaha, i'm aware of that... but i want to give beagle a try
<NickGarvey> linitrofe: oh, I'm not familiar with beagle much actually, first thing I do is get rid of it ;)
<bsittler> (this buffer overrun is potentially fairly serious since it;s in repr for Unicode strings)
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: /boot on both my arch and ubuntu system - one Windows partition too
<FirstStrike> hmm, for some reason my sound card (sound audigy 2) is all staticy when i try to play sounds
<linitrofe> ;)
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: but I mean you have all of your kernels there right?
<fyrestrtr> jlhenry: wsj_480x376[1] .mov: ISO Media, Apple QuickTime movie
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: correct
<fyrestrtr> jlhenry: you'll get output like that, if you need more info than that, just run the file from mplayer on the console.
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: and I am NOW on the livecd
<compengi> NickGarvey, back
<NickGarvey> compengi: alright, now try quotacheck -avug
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: Yes I know that.....
<NickGarvey> compengi: (with sudo)
<compengi> NickGarvey, quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint / so quotacheck might damage the file.
<WinToUbuntu> Hi, how do you install a package you installed using apt-get install? ex: I want to unistall apache2
<compengi> Please turn quotas off or use -f to force checking.
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: I want the filename encoding. Not the data content
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: ok, well.. I'm not sure how you would autogenerate a quota configuration
<Keyseir> warbo: I kinda went poof htere. Did you have a response?
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<jlhenry> fyrestrtr: thanks anyway
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: how does the installer do it?
<NickGarvey> compengi: do "quotaoff -a && quotacheck -avug && quotaon -a"
<fyrestrtr> jlhenry: lol filename encoding? its the encoding of the file system. Usually utf8
<AdamBrz> help with obtaining 1400 x 900 resolution on dell e1405 please
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: absolutely no idea at all in the slightest :)
<WinToUbuntu> fyrestrtr: thanks, does that also work for all other packages? like php mysql
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: yes
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: Heh, any idea who to ask?
<Warbo> Keyseir: I was going to ask if you know about ctrl-alt to "ungrab" the cursor in VMWare
<nox-Hand> Any Ubuntu Installer devs here?
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: for anything that you install from synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude.
<NickGarvey> nox-Hand: hmm.. there might be a recovery command to regenerate grub.. not really sure..
<compengi> NickGarvey, quotacheck: Cannot open quotafile //aquota.user: Permission denied
<compengi> quotaon: Can't open quotafile //aquota.user: Permission denied
<compengi> quotaon: Cannot find quota file on / [/dev/sda5]  to turn quotas on/off.
<nox-Hand> NickGarvey: Righto
<WinToUbuntu> fyrestrtr: I see thanks, it completely removes it right.
<NickGarvey> compengi: oh I'm sorry, use sudo in front of all of those
<fyrestrtr> WinToUbuntu: yes
<WinToUbuntu> ie: no left overs
<WinToUbuntu> alright cool
<Keyseir> Warbo: Using VMWare tools it automatically ungrabs when I move off the window. At the point of cursor loss, command keys trigger Ubuntu responses, not virtual ones.
<JackMacOKC> NickGarvey: try grub-install
<NickGarvey> compengi: now tell me, how much space do you want to allow to users?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: pastebin your current menu.lst -- its probably easy to fix ;)
<Warbo> Keyseir: OK, just getting rid of the obvious ones :)
<NickGarvey> JackMacOKC: does that make the menu.lst though? (I have no idea)
<Keyseir> Warbo: <nods>
<JackMacOKC> NickGarvey: should
<compengi> NickGarvey, quotaoff: quotactl on /dev/sda5 [/] : No such process
<NickGarvey> compengi: and this is just for a few users right?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Which one, the one I have on my Ubuntu partition or my Arch? The ubuntu one does NOT boot, the Arch does, but only arch
<Keyseir> Warbo: I always have VMware up, and then sometimes I go click on someone on my Ubuntu Taskbar and the cursor goes away
<NickGarvey> compengi: um.. try quotacheck then
<NickGarvey> compengi: sudo quotacheck -avug
<compengi> NickGarvey, quotacheck: Cannot remount filesystem mounted on / read-only so counted values might not be right.
<compengi> Please stop all programs writing to filesystem or use -m flag to force checking.
<JackMacOKC> NickGarvey: IIRC, when I hosed my grub menu.lst, i just ran grub-install and it regenerated/re installed it. was no big deal.
<Warbo> Keyseir: Well I am no Xpert (sorry, that was terrible), but I know I have problems with it (but not the same kind as you are having)
<damion> i cannot restart my machine restart icon missing from quit panel
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, that seems likea warning not an error though right?
<NickGarvey> JackMacOKC: okie, maybe it will work then nox-Hand, try grub-install
<JackMacOKC> damion: why not just type 'sudo reboot' in the terminal?
<compengi> NickGarvey, i think so
<Keyseir> Warbo: Is there any command that will give me my cursor back unconditionally besides rebootin?
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, try "sudo quotaon -a" then
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: pastebin both
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: if arch uses grub, just paste the ubuntu entry from ubuntu's grub to arch's
<compengi> NickGarvey, nothing
<NickGarvey> compengi: perfect, that means it worked
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Righto
<Warbo> Keyseir: Not that I know of. Ctrl-alt-backspace resets X (basically logging out) which would prevent a FULL reboot
<compengi> NickGarvey, :)
<nox-Hand> Give me a moment for that :P
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, now, how many people are you limiting?
<riaal> Whats the best bowser? Mozilla or firefox?
<Warbo> riaal: Epiphany
<JackMacOKC> classic
<POVaddct> w3m :)
<NickGarvey> riaal: "best" is a term of preference..
<Warbo> !best > riaal
<compengi> NickGarvey, well at first few but then many
<JackMacOKC> riaal: neither, lynx
<create`work> hi
<Warbo> hi
<riaal> Whats the best bowser? Mozilla or firefox? (wan't to be able to view as many pages as possible, whit flash and so on)
<trappist> anybody know if it's possible to make tar suppress the "Removing leading `/' from member names" messages?
<create`work> i am need of some assistance from an ubuntu guru
<create`work> lol
<Guard] [an> hello
<Keyseir> Warbo: I did ctrl-alt-backspace and it didn't reset X, it just turend it off. How do I get X back?
<NickGarvey> compengi: well what I do is I set the quotas right after I make the user
<Warbo> riaal: That is a stupid question. Try them both and see which one YOU think is best
<NickGarvey> compengi: I mean how many?  like if you want to limit like 100 users we will need to get creative, but if its like 10 we will do each of them by hand
<Warbo> Keyseir: If you are stuck in a console then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" should bring X back up
<Guard] [an> i wanted to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin but it depends on totem-gestreamer-1.4.1-0ubuntu4 and i have totem-gstreamer-1.3.3-ubuntu1 installed. how can i force the installation ???
<Tarandus> Firefox is the most compatible and supported of them all now.  Konqueror and Opera are also two good bets.
<AdamBrz> can someone pelase help me with getting screen adjusted for widescreen... someow usign 915resolution???
<Keyseir> Warbo: Thanks.
<Keyseir> Warbo: I appreciate the advice.
<Tarandus> Though I find it ridiculous to call Firefox lightweight
<riaal> Tarandus:  thanks,
<NickGarvey> Tarandus: heh yeah
<Warbo> Firefox uses the Gecko engine, but so do loads of browsers
<fyrestrtr> AdamBrz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<compengi> NickGarvey, now they are one running as a test but then who knows maybe they will get +100
<tulio> anybody here have seen the windows shutting down by himself after installing the linux??
<NickGarvey> compengi: I don't understand, what kind of thing are you running?  like what situation do you need quotas for?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a problem with gnome-reset and gnome-reset-restore, mostly in that I can't find the file gnome-reset-restore is supposed to operate on
<compengi> NickGarvey, for shell
<NickGarvey> compengi: what do you mean?
<compengi> NickGarvey, for shell distribution
<NickGarvey> compengi: you mean ssh?
<compengi> NickGarvey, yeah
<NickGarvey> compengi: ah, will you be adding the users individually?
<ymlu> tulio: i've seen windows flying through window after installing ubuntu
<Xyc0> Trying to turn Ubuntu into a firewall, what project is that called?
<compengi> NickGarvey, yes :)
<NickGarvey> Xyc0: firestarter?
<FirstStrike> haha yes!
<JackMacOKC> Xyc0: see firestarter
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, do you have a user to test it on now?
<FirstStrike> got saga of ryzom running perfectly now in wine (sound and all)
<Xyc0> awsome, thanks guys
<create> i am trying to install an intel 536ep modem, i found the tut on the wiki, but it says to install gcc... to install gcc... i need to install binutils... to install binutils i need to install libc6... to install libc6... i need to install locales.. and, locals conflicts with something used in ubuntu that stops me from continuing on through dependency hell
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20804
<nox-Hand> :)
<JackMacOKC> Xyc0:or iptables..thats what i prefer
<compengi> NickGarvey, yes sure
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, do "edquota user"
<compengi> NickGarvey, i can be the one
<NickGarvey> (where user is the user you want to limit)
<Xyc0> Ill try both
<JackMacOKC> create: try this -- sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Warbo> My deskbar crashes when it loads, and pops up a warning. I am pretty sure it is to do with tracker. It says "DBusException: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-tcESPBn1Yi: Connection refused" and that file doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<compengi> NickGarvey, a file edit opened
<create> oki, i will try that... thanks, brb :)
<Guard] [an> i wanted to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin but it depends on totem-gestreamer-1.4.1-0ubuntu4 and i have totem-gstreamer-1.3.3-ubuntu1 installed. how can i force the installation ???
<NickGarvey> Guard] [an: can you update the old one?
<Guard] [an> sorry 1.4.3-ubuntu1
<Guard] [an> i mean gstreamer is newer than the plugin
<Guard] [an> :/
<Warbo> !info totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<ubotu> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Totem Firefox Plugin - gstreamer version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lindy> I'm having a very strange permissions problem with Gnome.  My login is lindy.  From Terminal the "id" command gives a different set of groups that I belong to than "id lindy".  (whoami shows lindy).  But if I switch to (ctrl-alt F1) a terminal session, I get the correct groups.  It wouldn't matter, except that the ACL's don't work from Terminal or Gnome correctly.  Is this just weird or I...
<lindy> ...screwed up something? (-:  Note: I haven't rebooted to see if that fixes it. hehe.
<NickGarvey> Guard] [an: I would try apt-get update before you try that
<Guard] [an> i did apt-get update
<AdamBrz> ok whenever i try to do update-rc.d915resolutionstart99defaults in terminal it brings up error
<AdamBrz> what did i do wrong?
<NickGarvey> compengi: good, do you see "hard limit" or something?
<compengi> NickGarvey, yes
<pluma> Anyone yet able to explain to me why I get a Look Up timeout on wikipedia.org (and some other domains) on my Linux box when the Windows box on the same internet connection has no such issues? It's not the ISP's fault, probably not a hardware issue and I've disabled IPv6 as per the wiki article.
<NickGarvey> compengi: that is the absolute limit, you can't use more space than you specify there
<NickGarvey> compengi: now how much space do you want to allow?
<compengi> NickGarvey, lets say 20MB
<Warbo> Would creating a socket called /tmp/dbus-tcESPBn1Yi help me? And if so, how do I do it?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Rather long paste :P
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, I'm going to use the site http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/ to convert 20M to kilobytes (the number needs to be in kilos)
<fyrestrtr> yeah I'm on it.
<fyrestrtr> tell me about your partition layout.
<NickGarvey> compengi: ok, put 20480 there
<compengi> NickGarvey, under hard?
<KenSentMe> I try to open a .mov file in Avidemux, but it crashes when i load the file. This is the info avidemux gives in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20806 . Anyone has any idea what i can do to fix it?
<NickGarvey> compengi: yes
<Guard] [an> NickGarvey, hmm ok i add to had universe and multiverse to my dapper-updates entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guard] [an> NickGarvey, noticed that when you ran the bot command
<NickGarvey> compengi: save, exit, "sudo quotaoff -a; quotacheck -avug; quotaon -a"
<flam> how do i make an apt-get upgrade WITHOUT the kernel-packages beeing installed? I've got my custom made kernel and don't want a generic one to get installed
<tuliomgui> ymlu: but shutting down? have you seen this?? It just suddenly shuts down
<compengi> NickGarvey, how to save
<JackMacOKC> flam: use synaptic
<NickGarvey> compengi: do you know what editor you are using?
<NickGarvey> compengi: probably nano, try "ctrl x" and then type "yes"
<flam> JackMacOKC: isn't there another way?
<german> ijsidjkij
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Shoot, sorry, I am currently in gaim, where ping messages are hard to see...sec, will change to irssi
<JackMacOKC> flam: yes, but thats the easiest that i know
<Phenax> flam: I'm not exactly sure, but why don't you just make your kernel a different name then the generic one (Not vmz* bzImage, etc) and set your bootloader to boot it
<Warbo> flam: Get rid of linux-image-386 and meta-packages like that
<flam> Warbo: hm, that's an idea.
<german> hanna_
<Warbo> flam: That's what I do, but I forget however many there are
<compengi> NickGarvey, File Name to Write: /tmp//EdP.aPh7c6l
<compengi> ^G Get Help         ^T To Files         M-M Mac Format      M-P Prepend
<compengi> ^C Cancel           M-D DOS Format      M-A Append          M-B Backup File
<NickGarvey> compengi: yup, hit enter
<Hanna_> yes, german?
<mathieu_> where is the mysql error log in ubuntu  ?
<nox-Hand_> fyrestrtr: Right. Erm, I think its like this: hda1, Ubuntu, hda2, Windows, Hda3, swap    Hdb1, ? hdb2 ? hdb3 arch root hdb4 ? hdb5 swap
<compengi> NickGarvey, sudo quotaon -a
<flam> Warbo: yeah, i'll think i'll work it out. thanks.
<compengi> quotaon: using //aquota.user on /dev/sda5 [/] : Device or resource busy
<NickGarvey> mathieu_: /var/log
<NickGarvey> compengi: quotaoff first
<NickGarvey> lots of people leaving..
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20807
<nox-Hand_> fyrestrtr: is that the revised edition? :)
<compengi> NickGarvey, on quotaoff said nothing, on quotacheck same warning, then on quota -a also nothing
<nox-Hand_> fyrestrtr: Cheers =-D
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand_: see if that works, its late here, so I might be a bit off, but it looks right.
<NickGarvey> compengi: try to use more than 20M now
<Ropechoborra> How do i format my mp3 player?
<nox-Hand_> fyrestrtr: I will try now, brb :D If you are gone, thanks a lot :D
<nox-Hand_> Whether it works or not, you helped me :)
<Dabian> Ropechoborra, which filesystem do you wish to format onto it?
<nox-Hand_> brb!
<gopss> hi
<slon`> sup
<Ropechoborra> Dabian fat32
<Warbo> Ropechoborra: It will probably be /dev/sdX (a,b,c,d,etc). You can do it with System>Admin>Discs, or "sudo mkfs.format /dev/device"
<Dabian> Ropechoborra, assuming its device /dev/sdh1 ... hmm .. I forgot how to create a vfat file system.
<Dabian> !mke2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mke2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdh1"
<Ropechoborra> rope@RopHierr:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<Ropechoborra> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<Ropechoborra> /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<Dabian> Warbo, thanks
<compengi> NickGarvey, umm do you know how to copy and paste from root user to another user?
<tuliomgui> anybody here have seen the windows shutting down by himself after installing the linux??
<NickGarvey> compengi: I don't understand what you mean?
<Warbo> Ropechoborra: Don't do it to the whole device, just the devicename of the partition
<Warbo> (sdb1 is partition 1 of sdb for example)
<compengi> NickGarvey, i want to copy a file from my dir to a test user
<german> fdhdfhfdhfdh
<german> hfhfhfgh
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - not really, but there is a setting in windows to restart after a crash
<NickGarvey> compengi: oh, um, sudo cp /root/filename ~
<harisund> Hello! Would it be possible to speed boot time, and the OS in general if I were to blacklist some modules that I know I don't use in a lsmod listing?
<Warbo> german: Take your head off the keyboard
<JackMacOKC> compengi: sudo cp src dest
<NickGarvey> compengi: but.. that will not work..
<NickGarvey> compengi: because.. the user won't own the file, root will
<NickGarvey> compengi: and root can do what it wants ;)
<Delorian> Ubuntu 6.06.1 hangs on "Mounting root file system..." on my laptop.  I think it might be due to my external cd-rom drive, but i can't remove it, it's where the ubuntu cd is :(
<NickGarvey> compengi: so I would just downlaod something, like damn small linux, which is 50 MB
<harisund> compengi what do you want to try?
<JackMacOKC> compengi: after you copy sudu chown user:user file
<gopss> not sure
<NickGarvey> compengi: after you do that the file should stay, but then if you try to make anytihng else it should not work
<whirm> hi all
<NickGarvey> compengi: so cp the file, chown it, and then try "echo "test > ~/test"
<NickGarvey> compengi: that command should file
<Warbo> hello whirm
<JMBP> hi.. .has anyone had sucess with an inspiron 6400 and 1280x800 resolution?
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to make a socket in /tmp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* NickGarvey hides
* mode/#ubuntu [-b frankenstein!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<whirm> I want to add a feature to ubiquity, (search for an old installed system and reuse the / and /home partitions, deleting the root) where should I start to look?, there are lots of code and I have little time...
<TokenBad> which repository has mozilla-player?
<NickGarvey> compengi: I need to go, things are pretty much working, someone else should be able to help from here
* ompaul pours pity where NickGarvey hides  :)
* NickGarvey Nick{Away}
<whirm> JMBP: do you have an intel card?
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: but it doesnt restart
<compengi> NickGarvey, ty very much
<Warbo> TokenBad: What is mozilla-player?
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: it shuts down as if the power was off
<compengi> NickGarvey, maybe will talk later
<ubuntu_> o.O
<ubuntu_> my nick is "Ubuntu"  :S
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - ?? sounds like an acpi issue. not sure how linux would do this
<Phenax> ubuntu_: Your IRC Client probably draws your nick from your username?
<Warbo> ubuntu_: That is the default. Someone else is using it, so you get an underscore
<JMBP> whirm: yes, i do... i have tryed unsuccessfully dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (the mode 1280x800 is apparently fine on xorg.conf)
<ubuntu_> oohh
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: im not sure if it is really the linux, but it started after i installed the linux
<ubuntu_> i am new in linux
<compengi> ubuntu_, did you register your nick
<linuxgoober> where is grub.conf located?
<ubuntu_> i want learn it :P
<nox-Hand> No work Ubuntu, fyrestrtr
<whirm> JMBP: you must hotpatch the bios with 915resolution
<nox-Hand> I get File not found :/
<Warbo> linuxgoober: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - did you add anyhardware
<linuxgoober> k thx
<nox-Hand> However..Arch Boots :)
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: no
<ubuntu_> ;)
<whirm> JMBP: (the video bios)
<ubuntu_> i come later
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: it still the same as before
<whirm> JMBP: aptitude install 915resolution and edit /etc/default/915resoultion
<whirm> *resolution
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: what error do you get?
<JMBP> whirm: i have read some threads about it, but i wasn't sure because, the driver support that resolution natively, so i was wonder that i was doing something wrong...
<nox-Hand> File not Found
<nox-Hand> Thats it
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, ^
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - does it shut down in linux?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: okay, where is ubuntu installed? what drive, what partition. Are you in arch now?
<whirm> JMBP: the driver suports it, the lcd panel too, but that resolution is not on the vbios list, and so Xorg doesn't let you use it
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: no
<haga> is the 'cpu' included when you buy a 'barebone' system?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, I am in arch. the partition Ubuntu is on it /dev/hda1
<whirm> JMBP: with 915resolution you will add this resolution in the list everytime you boot the system
<Warbo> haga: It depends on the supplier
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: run grub (type grub)
<JMBP> whirm: I understand... I'll give 915 resolution a try...
<Delorian> okay, this might sound odd, but is there any way to install ubuntu from inside windows?
<haga> https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-SN26P
<create> ROFL
<Mozo> Hi
<create> i broke it
<haga> check that out Warbo
<Mozo> help me please =(
<JMBP> whirm: thanks for your help..
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i have one pc and laptop in my home, my pc connects to internet via dsl rotuer (4 port) , pc has two os, ubuntu and win xp , and my laptop is xp, what should i do to connect my laptop to network and to internet? is my medicine samba ?
<whirm> JMBP: no problem ;-)
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - hm? just run lnx, just kidding. that's a good one. i can't hink of anything that would shut down the system.
<SkippyJames_omer> hey everyone
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: no, connect the machine to the router
<Mozo> I want to serve with apache, installation files to create an apt-get local server in my network
<Mozo> but these files is in an cd-rom
<whirm> Delorian: why do you want to do that?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, Yes?
<nox-Hand> I am there
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: you want apt-proxy
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: what about file sharing ?
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - did you change any bios settings
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: no
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: for that you need samba.
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: i want to create an repository in my network
<alex-weej> Having trouble mounting a volume in Edgy... "mount: special device UUID=48644A53644A43C2 does not exist", yet the UUID is correct and is registered in HAL. Any ideas?
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: with the files in my cd-rom
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: are you at the grub> prompt?
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: no... =/
<SkippyJames_omer> should we reinstall the graphic drivers after changing the resolution
<Delorian> whirm: i don't know, i'm going a little crazy. ubuntu won't even start on my laptop, it doesn't get to the desktop so i can't install.
<SkippyJames_omer> does anyone know about tahat
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, Yes
<Warbo> haga: Doesn't look like it does, since it says what the board SUPPORTS, and then gives broad chipset types. If it included a processor then it would obviously include specs for it
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: i created an symlink to the pool/ and dists/ directory in cd-rom
<whirm> Delorian: it hangs at half booting?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: okay now type root (hd and then hit tab, what does it list?
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: but the apache not allow the access to it files
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: I don't think you need a repo, just a cache.
<nox-Hand> Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2, fyrestrtr
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: thanx, let me search what ip do i need to assign to laptop :)
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: fix permissions
<Delorian> whirm: yes, the nice ubuntu splash screen comes up, but it hangs while loading the window manager
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: i tried to fix it..
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: with chmod
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: root (hd1,<tab>
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: but i can't
<TokenBad> Warbo, mean mozilla-mplayer
<Delorian> whirm: or maybe right after loading the window manager, because the window manager icon is there.  it just makes a lot of noise spinning the cd-rom after that.
<Warbo> TokenBad: I would guess universe, hang on
<nox-Hand>  Possible partitions are:   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82   Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xbb fyrestrtr
<whirm> Delorian: add the parameter "xforcevesa" in the boot prompt
<haga> is the 'cpu' included when you buy a 'barebone' system?
<harisund> How do I disable IPv6 module from being loaded at boot time?
<vdepizzol> Can I use my GNOME themes with wx apps, like Audacity?
<Delorian> whirm: alright, will try that now.
<Warbo> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: the chmod says "files in read-only"
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: you need to copy the cdrom's files to the main hdd -- or re-mount the cdrom with a different umask.
<whirm> Delorian: oh then maybe you have a corrupted iso
<Warbo> TokenBad: Multiverse
<create> apt-get -f install == bad >_<
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: hmm
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: okay, now where is your ubuntu install?
<whirm> Delorian: or a scratched cd
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: as i can re-mount the cdrom with a different mask ??
<fyrestrtr> hda or hdb ?
<vdepizzol> Can I use my GNOME themes with wx apps, like Audacity?
<tuxtux> ciao
<whirm> Delorian: try to start the integrity-check
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: you can try, but I don't think that'll work.
<harisund> Can somebody tell me how to disable IPv6? I am running only the command line and Ubotu is giving me a webpage that I can not access immediately.
<DARKGuy> Greetings, is there an equivalent in Ubuntu for Gentoo's "eselect" ? I'm following a how-to and it says about using "eselect" but even as root the command is not found, so I wonder if there's the same command or similar in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > harisund
<capiCrimm> anyone know how to change the default mutt directory. I'd prefer ~/mail over ~/Mail
<fyrestrtr> DARKGuy: what are you eselecting?
<gnumber9> tuliomgui - without going through a bunch of how you installed it, I'm really stumped. i've never heard of this and I' been fixin pc's for 8 years, sorry
<Mozo> fyrestrtr: what the command to mount with a different umask ?
<fyrestrtr> capiCrimm: symlink :)
<fyrestrtr> Mozo: man mount, the options are all there.
<harisund> fyrestrtr I already asked Ubotu. I want to know if I can do it over the commandline. I don't have a GUI right now (and I am using irssi). Is there like a command to do that?
<Delorian> whirm: i just started attempting to boot after adding xforcevesa to the boot options. should i cancel and attempt to run the integrity check?
<Warbo> vdepizzol: Are you sure Audacity is Wx? Just that I have found my theme's colours get applied to Wx stuff, but not to Audacity
<ivx> does any one know how ubuntu will run on dual processors
<fyrestrtr> harisund: its all command line, you don't need to use the gui to disable ipv6
<DARKGuy> fyrestrtr: nvidia opengl... here: "# eselect opengl set nvidia " link => http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_Cedega
<capiCrimm> fyrestrtr, I'd still have a dir called ~/Mail :)
<tuliomgui> gnumber9: np man...thanks for the help
<Warbo> ivx: Yes. Use the SMP kernels
<harisund> fyrestrtr so do you know the commands? As I said, I don't have a GUI to access the browser and find out the commands
<tuliomgui> ill try to reinstall windows and see
<ivx> thanks warbo
<fyrestrtr> DARKGuy: in ubuntu, that would be 'open up xorg.conf, change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"'
<altair> I cant find nw-applet, it isnt in synaptic, can someone offer me some direction in finding it
<gerrit> /timerc 0 0 /color background $rand(0,15)
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, No idea
<fyrestrtr> harisund: ooh, that's the problem :) okay wait a sec.
<nox-Hand> Well, when I mount /dev/hda1 I get ubuntu root :)
<DARKGuy> fyrestrtr: Oh, awesome! thanks a lot :D
<whirm> Delorian: If the cdrom is going mad It should not make any better with that option, but if you want to try...
<JMBP> whirm: worked like a charm... do i need to do anything else to keep 915resolution starting every time at boot?
<vdepizzol> Warbo: in audacity package, there is "libwxgtk" dependency
<cdubya> altair, what are you looking for?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: find out -- you need that info.
<altair> nw-applet
<harisund> fyrestrtr thanks :) I would be quite grateful, otherwise I will get some friend's machine or my school machine and find out.
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: you need to map the drives correctly in drub.
<cdubya> what's that?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, I just told you, when I mount /dev/hda1, I get ubuntu root
<nox-Hand> So that is ubuntu
<Warbo> vdepizzol: I think it is GTK (as in GTK1)
<altair> wireless network selector and monitor
<nox-Hand> /dev/hda1
<SkippyJames_omer> should we reinstall the graphic drivers after changing the resolution
<cdubya> altair, have you tried network-admin?
<cdubya> works fine for me
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: hda1 is probably hd1,1 in grub
<vdepizzol> Warbo: GTK1 isn't so ugly
<fyrestrtr> check the file system type of that
<altair> does it have a wireless essid selector
<whirm> JMBP: ls /etc/rc2.d/S*915resolution
<lemsx1> any admins here?
<jpjacobs> fyrestrtr, hda1 is hd0,0 in grub
<cdubya> altair, yep, under the properties
<lemsx1> why is "lhds" banned?
<harisund> fyrestrtr I fixed it. Thanks :)
<cdubya> altair, or you could try one of the others.....
<rebelfallen> Guys I can't get my wireless to work. I do iwconfig and it all says "no wireless extensions" what can I do?
<altair> cdubya, nwapplet has all of the aviable networks in a list
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, 0,1
<nox-Hand> a is 0
<nox-Hand> I am pretty sure of it
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: hrmm then I am sleepier than I think lol
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen: iwconfig <interface name>
<cdubya> altair, you can install kwifimanager or gtk-wifi....
<JMBP> whirm: i found /etc/rc2.d/S12915resolution, so I wonder I wont have problems, rigth?
<Febs> I'm about to format a partition on a data drive that I want to be accessible both from windows and ubuntu.  Am I correct that I'll need to format FAT32 to accomplish this?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, Well, it must be, as arch is on hdb, and thats 1,2 :) (( hdb3 ))
<whirm> JMBP: right ;-)
<nox-Hand> So, 0,0
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: open up menu.lst, change root (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) for the ubuntu line, reboot and try it.
<cdubya> altair, err, gtkwifi
<rebelfallen> jconcepcion: Do I make one up?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, that would be hda2?
<JMBP> whirm: once again thanks a lot... see ya!
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen:
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen: no
<nox-Hand> I will try, yes
<tuxtux> reboot
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, Thanks again for your help
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen: what do you get with ifconfig
<nox-Hand> If this does not work, I am afraid I will have to turn in
<nox-Hand> I gotta go school tomorrow, and its late..
<lemsx1> any admins? why is "lhds" banned?
<rebelfallen> eth0, lo
<W9ZEB-Lars> is there anything special I need to do in order to install the newest version of Wine on Daper?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: sure, if it doesn't boot, use the grub editor from the menu itself (hit e) and play with the root line till you get it.
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen:  how many interfaces
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: did windows boot?
<W9ZEB-Lars> or will grabbing the .deb from their site work fine?
<rebelfallen> 3 I guess. lo, eth0 and sit0
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen: ifconfig -a
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, didnt check
<rebelfallen> 3 I guess. lo, eth0 and sit0
<Warbo> W9ZEB-Lars: There is a repository available
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, I gotta go, if it works, Ill be back
<nox-Hand> if not, I wont
<nox-Hand> Cheers fyrestrtr :)
<Warbo> W9ZEB-Lars: Look on winehq.org
<Warbo> W9ZEB-Lars: Or help.ubuntu.com/community
<jconcepcion> rebelfallen: what type of wireless card?
<Guard] [an> do i need x libraries on my "server box" if i want to do export display ?
<LinuxHelp> I've just done an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now whenever I start a wine application (wine 0.9.19) my screen goes black, and I get the error at the end of this log http://prototypejack.selfip.net/Xorg.0.log
<Delorian> whirm: is the inegrity check to verify the disc? i've tried numerous downloads and numerous copies. i even burned them at low speeds to reduce error.
<SkippyJames_omer> should we reinstall the graphic drivers after changing the resolution
<Brokenstein> hi i just did a clean ubuntu reinstall and switched to linux-686 (working fine) except every time i open add/remove programs it tells me it out of date no matter how many times i reload. what does this mean/how can i fix it?
<whirm> Delorian: yes,
<W9ZEB-Lars> Warbo: Danke.
<sethk> Brokenstein, tells you what is out of date?
<Delorian> whirm: well, i'll run that right now.
<FirstStrike> SkippyJames_omer: just changing resolution shouldn't be any reason to reinstall your drivers.
<sethk> SkippyJames_omer, reconfigure, not reinstall
<whirm> Delorian: have you tried to md5sum the iso file and compare with the one in the download page?
<Warbo> Is there a way to tell Nautilus to disregard transparent areas of icons? It used to be "click-transparent" but now it isn't
<SkippyJames_omer> FirstStrike, thanks there is something wrong with the fonts and the overall quality
<SkippyJames_omer> that is why i asked
<Delorian> whirm: no, i actually don't know how to do that. i've always wondered.
<whirm> open a terminal
<dpupp> i think im using the wrong drivers in ndiswrapper for my dwl-g510. could someone tell me where i can get the right drivers for a revision a? im currently using mrv8k51 but thats coming back as a pcmcia. i cheked dlink page, but their downloads are cabs and exe. no inf/sys.
<SkippyJames_omer> sethk, do you mean with dpkg-reconfigure xconfig or sometihng else
<tuxtux> riciao
<FirstStrike> what graphics card?
<grogoreo> would I miss anything, when setting up configuration files, from dist-upgrading from Breezy to Dapper? It isn't possible to do a clean install of Dapper as I'm using a remote VM
<Delorian> whirm: on windows here...do you mean command prompt?
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a problem
<whirm> Delorian: oh...
<whirm> uhm...
<zoidberg> i just installed ubuntu badger on an new world G3 powerbook
<sethk> SkippyJames_omer, dpkg-reconfrigure is good for changing resolutions
<zoidberg> its all working
<santa99> he guys how can i chance my locale
<zoidberg> internet is also working
<dpupp> is it possible to extract information from cab files so i can get the sys/inf files out? .... how? ...
<rebelfallen> whats the command to check my wireless card?
<john___> Hello, I have a newbie troubleshooting q. re: PHPEclipse debugging.. i.e. where does the PHP executable live?
<zoidberg> but whe i try to download a package from the terminal "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<farous> rebelfallen: iwconfig
<zoidberg> it syas pacakge cant be found
<whirm> Delorian:  http://md5summer.org/
<dj_ryan> ah, i am here to say i switched from debian to ubuntu server. sweet.
<rebelfallen> it doesnt show there
<zoidberg> i tried a couple of otehr pacakges
<zoidberg> and same problem
<zoidberg> any help?
<john___> (or, is there a page somewehre about ubuntu php denugging?
<rebelfallen> farous, I just get eth0 and lo, wlan is nowhere. I need to look at the actual wireless hardware
<Warbo> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<yum> Hello all, is ist possible to use reg expr. with chmod, or just  wildcards like chmod 555 ./* . If yes how do I do this?
<sethk> zoidberg, probably you need to set up your repositories
<santa99> would be nice if I could change the locale through the gui
<zoidberg> how do i do that?
<sethk> yum, you can produce a file list using regular expressions, and then use that list with chmod
<azureal> zoidberg, gksudo synaptic
<FirstStrike> rebelfallen: lspci
<zoidberg> what is "gksudo"?
<FirstStrike> shows all hardware on your system
<SkippyJames_omer> FirstStrike, nividia 7300 go
<john___> can anyone help?
<yum> sethk: could you give me a small sample?
<azureal> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<santa99> no ideas ?
<sethk> zoidberg, sudo lets you run with root privileges.  gksudo is the gtk (gui) version
<farous> rebelfallen: iwconfig if a wireless device is there. what type of card you have
<Warbo> zoidberg: Lets graphical programs run as super user without screwing up preference files
<SkippyJames_omer> sethk, thanks man i will try that
<FirstStrike> SkippyJames_omer: what drivers do you have installed?
<sethk> yum, something like   chmod +whatever $(ls | egrep 'some pattern')
<rebelfallen> farous: ....... that's exactly what I am trying to find out, I don't know what card I have. I need to set it up as obviously it is not compatible
<FirstStrike> some people have had issues with the newest and rolled back to the previous version
<whirm> Delorian: I'm going to sleep a bit, I hope you will find your way :-)
<yum> sethk: thx
<sethk> yum, that works if the list is a reasonable size.  If it is thousands of files you have to use a bit more complex methods.
<farous> rebelfallen: lspci and scroll at the output
<farous> it is a built in or usb card?
<zoidberg> so using GUI synaptic i will be able to download repositories...but not from the terminal?
<Delorian> whirm: uhoh, could my problem be that i do not have more than 192mb of ram?
<Guard] [an> how can i ping by computer name rather than by IP ? when ip addresses are distributed by DHCP ?
<SkippyJames_omer> FirstStrike, nvidia-glx
<sethk> zoidberg, you can do it at the terminal with sudo, or in the gui
<sethk> zoidberg, you would do:  sudo apt-get install whatever
<SkippyJames_omer> FirstStrike, is that the wrong one
<sethk> zoidberg, but first you need to set your repositories, which is just a text file.
<riwa> I just did a server install but when I try to install "xubuntu-desktop" it asks for the "Dapper disk". How do I install from the web?
<Warbo> zoidberg: You can add repositories manually with a terminal-based text editor if you REALLY want to
<Delorian> whirm: anyway, thanks for your help, goodnight.
<sethk> zoidberg, it's easier to set the respositories with synaptic
<whirm> Delorian: ouch! , well, yes, I think it'll will be that....
<sethk> zoidberg, which has a nice interface and you don't have to edit text file.
<rebelfallen> D-Link DWL-G132
<Delorian> whirm: i'll try the "alternate" cd
<farous> Guard] [an: you have to define the pc names in /etc/hosts file
<Warbo> Repositories are set with System>Admin>Software Properties (Synaptic is a less direct method)
<zoidberg> so what do i do now?
<whirm> Delorian: xubuntu should run with less RAM
<zoidberg> i'm trying to get fluxbox
<farous> Guard] [an: or at least use the network-admin
<Delorian> whirm: alright, i will check that out as well.  thank you very much.
<zoidberg> the pc i have i didnt have to mess with repisotries to get fluxbox
<zoidberg> and synaptic doesnt show it
<zoidberg> ?
<whirm> Delorian: no problem :-) bye!
<Guard] [an> farous: but computers don't have static ips
<farous> rebelfallen: put my name if you talk to me so i can see your message highlighted
<Warbo> zoidberg: System>Administration>Software Properties then add Community Maintained Universe and Mutiverse
<rebelfallen> farous, sorry. D-Link DWL-G132
<farous> Guard] [an: than it would be really hard to talk to them
<farous> rebelfallen: is it built in
<warlocky> is there a way to 'mark' everything in "nano" the text editor, then delete it ?
<warlocky> I want to mark everything in a file, and delete it.
<tamarakahl> yes
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy   <- Powered by Ubuntu templates for those interested in creating stickers
<warlocky> how tamarakahl ?
<tamarakahl> you're real?
<tamarakahl> no
<Warbo> nixternal: I have stickers. They came with my CDs :)
<dpupp> ok, so i have the right drivers i need for my wifi card, but they are packed up in cab/exe. how do i get those out of there to use with ndis?
<farous> rebelfallen: first it need to be configured if it does not use an open source driver
<farous> dpupp: extract them on window box or install wine and use it to extract them
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: file-roller can open cabs
<zoidberg> where is "software properties"?
<zoidberg> its not in system<administration
<Warbo> zoidberg: System>Administration at the top of the screen in GNOME
<dpupp> file roller? is that in synaptic?
<zoidberg> yeah but there is no software properties
<Warbo> dpupp: Fileroller is installed by default
<dpupp> thanks.
<azureal> zoidberg, why didnt you just do Settings --> Repositories from synaptic/?!??!
<Warbo> zoidberg: Then Synaptic>Settings>Repositories should do the same thing
<fyrestrtr> zoidberg: system > administration > software properties
<Warbo> Sorry, I just realised he's in Breezy
<fyrestrtr> oh
<dpupp> warbo, i try to open the cab but it gives error. "could not display"
<vikash> hello
<vikash> friends
<zoidberg> i dont have "system>administration>software properties" i will try synaptic>settings>repositores
<RalleAb> hello! I want to use the cp function but I forgot how to FORCE the copy.. I mean I have a folder with one file called cow.php and the folder I want to copy has the same name but a file called cow2.php, how do I copy the folder?
<azureal> zoidberg, you should have found settings --> repos on your own... you want us to spoonfeed you?  =P
<Flannel> zoidberg: youre running breezy?  yeah, same place
<vikash> what does this mean (hd0,0)
<dpupp> "file roller says archive type not supported" on cab
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<dpupp> ok
<Flannel> vikash: first partition on the primary master
<vikash> what shud i write for
<vikash> 2 nd partition 0n master
<RalleAb> how do i force copy a folder onto another one with the same name?
<zoidberg> i did find settins repos on my own but there isnt an option to add universal debian packages or something
<vikash> hd0,1
<rebelfallen> farous, where can I get an opensource driver and configure it?
<farous> rebelfallen: you have to check if one is available for your card
<zoidberg> you know guys i have edited text documents before.....it might be easier just to make changes to the sources text
<farous> !wireless
<zoidberg> ?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<farous> rebelfallen: look at ubotu link
<farous> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vikash> Flannel what should i write for 2nd partition on primary master
<Flannel> zoidberg: /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> and look at the hardware link too
<Flannel> vikash: you had it, 0,1
<derekS> i am have a filesystem error on my kubuntu box, when i do an ls -lh folder | less, it shows total 716M files  however there are really only 40k files...
<azureal> zoidberg, are you just gettig a list of sites in synaptic?
<farous> RalleAb: did you try man cp
<vikash> (hd0,1)
<Flannel> !tell zoidberg about repositories
<RalleAb> farous: man cp?
<nachovic> alguien sabe crear ftp?
<RalleAb> farous: nvm 2 secs
<vikash> i wrote that but it is not taking for splash image Flannel
<farous> RalleAb: yah reading the manual on any command can be done by typing man <command name>
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<farous> RalleAb: to force cp use -f option
<vikash> first partition is ntfs for xp  2nd is /boot and third one is / Flannel
<nachovic> someone knows how to create a ftp??
<vikash> i want to display splash image Flannel
<Stabwound> em, is there a way to set the default view of directories in gnome?
<knapper> How can I change how many lines my scroll goes?
<codehtmai> i installed ubuntu server, and selected to setup the network later. can anyone tell me the command to set it up now?
<RalleAb> how do I kill the manual in a terminal?
<riwa> anyone here familiar with Xubuntu and knows how to not have to have the disc in to apt-get?
<farous> RalleAb: press q
<POVaddct> RalleAb: man?  just press q
<ardesh> hey
<Flannel> riwa: remove the CD from your sources.list
<elias_> how to make a pcmcia card available for network-manager?
<zoidberg> its alright guys
<riwa> Flannel: thx.. in /etc?
<zoidberg> i just forgot the name of the text file
<ardesh> ive got a short question: in /dev is no eth0 how do i create it
<zoidberg> thats how i did it before
<zoidberg> i got it now
<ardesh> im not familar to edev...
<vikash> Flannel plz help
<zoidberg> and synaptic was crap
<ardesh> erm udev
<vikash> man
<zoidberg> lol
<Flannel> riwa: /etc/apt/sources.list comment out (#) the cdrom, it should be pretty obvious which one that is
<azureal> well as long as you know what to add...
<zoidberg> i just uncommented the lines for the universal repositories
<zoidberg> and right now i'm updating
<Daishi> on ubuntu breezy when i login X doesnt seem to run my ~/.xsession file
<RalleAb> when I say: sudo cp etc/* -f /etc/
<RalleAb> nothing happens.. I am in a folder where there is a /etc/ with a few files in.. what do I do?
<Daishi> cp -f
<Flannel> Daishi: isn't it .Xsession?
<Daishi> dont put it in the middle
<Daishi> Flannel: it is?
<RalleAb> ah I will try that, thanks
<Daishi> silly me
<farous> RalleAb: for you do not have access write to /etc folder which is sys folder
<farous> RalleAb: why you want to change a file there
<Daishi> Flannel: thanks ill try that
<Daishi> RalleAb: you always put flags first
<raf> hello
<Flannel> Daishi: I... think it might be.  not too hard to try ;)
<azureal> Daishi, strange; i don't have an .Xsession file ;)
<azureal> ah, maybe it's a breezy thing
<zoidberg> hey guys i have another question now
<zoidberg> how do i upgrade to dapper
<Flannel> !tell zoidberg about upgrade
<azureal> lol
<flasher> in ekiga, how do we do the echo test?
<flasher> what's the SIP address for that?
<RalleAb> farous sudo cp -f etc/* /etc/ still doesn't do anything.. I look in the folder and the new folders havent appeared
<flasher> 500@ekiga.net
<farous> RalleAb: you are trying to subs etc folder which is a sys folder for config your packages
<donrosin> how do i kill prosses in linux? And how can i see them?
<farous> RalleAb: i asked you why you want to do that
<riwa> anyone knows if there an ubuntu channel in spanish?
<KenSentMe> !info msttcorefonts
<MitchM> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MitchM> lolz.
<KenSentMe> lol
<mcphail> !es > riwa
<erUSUL> donrosin: with top or a combination of ps and kill
<Daishi> nope .Xsession didnt work Flannel
<erUSUL> !es > riwa
<Daishi> i wonder what the problem could be
<donrosin> how can i see witch prosess thats driving
<Daishi> .xsession-errors shows nothing useful
<riwa> donrosin: ps -a; top; kill
<RalleAb> farous: I am installing the cedega from my old computer but I dont have the install files, only the cedega files.. and they are supposed to go in there
<farous> RalleAb: if you just say what you want to do would be easier to help you
<riwa> donrosin: Check the man pages of these
<farous> RalleAb: is it a dir or just single file
<kdotsky> would anyone be able to help install a usb wireless stick?
<RalleAb> a dir with a subdir with 2 subdirs with files in
<kdotsky> having a hell of a time
<n00buntu> I'm coming over from another distro to ubuntu - where are the "computer", "<user>'s home", and "trash" icons that are supposed to be on the desktop?
<RalleAb> its etc/X11/
<Daishi> RalleAb: cp -r
<RalleAb> dir: susewrm
<RalleAb> dir: applink
<farous> RalleAb: and i doubt copying the etc config file will do it you need to reinstall the package
<RalleAb> it will do it
<RalleAb> I did it a few weeks ago
<markrian> n00buntu: Check the Places menu on the top panel
<mrPolite> well, im pretty sure i just hosed my system
<mrPolite> yay me
<markrian> That should have your home
<markrian> And the disks
<azureal> Daishi: this file is just customization of something like your terminal?
<erUSUL> n00buntu: this are disbled in ubuntu. you can enble them with gconf-editor>apps>nautilus>desktop
<mcphail> n00buntu: the trash icon is on the bottom panel. The other locations are available from the "Places" menu
<n00buntu> Oh
<ardesh> Question to all: How do i Create /dev/eth0 at Ubuntu 6.06
<RalleAb> the -r did it
<Daishi> azureal: no i want it to run xbindkeys and xmodmap
<farous> RalleAb: ok sudo mkdir /etc/<cedega dir name> then  sudo cp -rf /etc/<cedega dir name> /etc/<cedeg dir name>
<Daishi> so i can have my multimedia keys be desktop agnostic
<n00buntu> Thanks.
<n00buntu> I got 'em now
<markrian> ardesh: presumably you want to activate a network device?
<azureal> i'm not sure if you're supposed to use xrdb for that or not
<markrian> ardesh: Because making /dev/eth0 is not the way to do it ;)
<Daishi> xrdb?
<mnvl> i know it's not ubuntu specific, but where is the ld loader library search path stored?
<farous> ardesh: eth0 is just an alias unfourt i do not know the actual name. use network-admin to see if it is recognized
<Daishi> azureal: from the man page it doesnt look like xrdb does that
<azureal> Daishi: after making changes to my urxvt terminal in file .Xresources, for example, instead of restarting the session i just do "xrdb .Xresources"
<RalleAb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daishi> ohh
<azureal> so you could try maybe "xrdb -merge .Xsession"
<kdotsky> is there any reason a usb wireless drive would be any different to setup in kubuntu?
<erUSUL> mnvl: /etc/ld.so.conf ??
<Daishi> azureal: from what i can tell xrdb has no ability to execute commands
<azureal> Daishi, as i understand it, xrdb reads a file into your X server resources
<quiet> how do you use cups in ubuntu, since it askes for username/password of root... (inserting normal user name and password is denied)
<Daishi> well ill try it but i have to go now
<azureal> xrdb <filename> to overwrite, and xrdb -merge <filename> to add to the existing one
<Daishi> thanks for your help
<azureal> hopefully it'll work
<Daishi> i hopes so
<justin_> Why does my UPTIME, say "3 users", when I am the only one who uses this PC, and I only have one user account besides root?
<ardesh> farous: it _is_ recognized... im on this machine now
<apallo19> is there a batch file equivalent in ubuntu?
<quiet> justin_, ssh?  webserver?
<ardesh> farous: but i need the /dev/eth0 for configuration of gpilotd
<justin_> I do not think so
<erUSUL> quiet: the web interface in ubuntu is disabled as in debian. zless /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz < inst. to enable it if you must
<justin_> quiet: How can I check SSH status
<justin_> Or find out the users on now
<quiet> finger
<j0425g> uhmm
<farous> ardesh: as i said again it have another name in /dev/ that is why i said eth0 is just an alias i do not know the true name though
<erUSUL> justin_: x sever and two shells... all the same user, you
<farous> ardesh: thought you were talking from another pc :)
<ardesh> farous: ok...  ;)
<ardesh> farous: do you think it may /dev/net/tun
<justin_> erUSUL: How do you know I have two shells?
<erUSUL> justin_: check it with the 'who' command. becouse if you have 3 users you have the xserver and two shells
<grogoreo> does an ubuntu server install only install ubuntu-base, ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal?
<txx2> My hard drive is NTFS, and it has a lot of important files on it, I need to be able to write on it but I am unable to as I dont have ntfs write support (and the ntfs plugin is buggy at the current stage). is there a way I am able to convert the file system?
<erUSUL> justin_: 2 + 1 = 3 ;)
<Brujah> hy everybody
<farous> ardesh: do not know
<markrian> ardesh, what exactly are you trying to do with gpilotd
<markrian> ?
<Brujah> my kubuntu installation crashed when it tried to install grub. How can I manually install lilo now?
<rsk> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<rsk> doh no guide :[
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > Brujah
<Brujah> ... reading
<kdotsky> to all: i used ndiswrapper to install my netgear wg111v2 wireless usb adapter... it shows up in iwconfig and ipconfig, but i cannot change the essid or do a iwlist scan, thoughts?
<crazy_penguin> Good night and sleep well everyone! :)
<Xyc0> can someone link me how to change default file associations?
<justin_> Last thing, does Linux have a "defrag" type utility?
<ardesh> markrian: syncing my palm per wlan with evolution
<ardesh> markrian: atm i have to type in the /dev/eth0 path for syncing manually everytime when syncing
<erUSUL> justin_: no and usually does not need one
<Xyc0> How do I change default file associations?
<ardesh> markrian: because he resets the changes after closing the configuration dialog or conf-file to /dev/palm because there is no /dev/eth0
<erUSUL> Xyc0: right click on the file > Properties> tab open with
<ag0ny> is there something (network preferably) that can make my gnome reallllyyyy slow...like when i start the calculator i can see the window pop up without the actual gui elements...then nothing happens for 20-30 seconds and the buttons appear. anyone has a solution to that?
<Xyc0> erUSUL: that works every time I do that, but I want it to open with the same program always
<MANAGER_PRO> hello people i have a question ... is #  Ubuntu
<raf> lol
<MANAGER_PRO> is it free ?
<raf> yes
<harisund> Does anybody know if Ubuntu enables SMP on k7 kernels? How can I found out?
<raf> its free
<markrian> ardesh, I don't understand what /dev/eth0 is. But let me understand: you want to sync your palm to evolution using your computer's wireless connection?
<Xyc0> MANAGER_PRO: it is freedom!
<raf> lol Xyc0
<MANAGER_PRO> is it simple to install ?
<Xyc0> it is :P
<ardesh> markrian: aye
<Xyc0> MANAGER_PRO: fairly
<kdotsky> so am i asking in the wrong place or are ppl too busy or what
<raf> my friend cant get her wireless broadband pcmcia card to work on ubuntu
<ardesh> markrian: its works already... but it resets my changes everytime
<erUSUL> harisund: cat /proc/cpuinfo . If you see two cpus great if not :(
<MANAGER_PRO> i am using SONY H2\digital camera very often .. could i use its usb2 capability?
<TheGateKeeper> MANAGER_PRO: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<harisund> erUSUL The point is, I have SMP enabled in the kernel, but I have only one processor.
<harisund> erUSUL Which means SMP should not be enabled.
<jeff303> is doing a dpkg-reconfigure the same as "mark for reinstall" in synaptic?
<markrian> ardesh, apologies for being slow, but what changes are you making, and to what files/in what application?
<raf> i found a fix for the problem of webpages bitching about not having flash 9
<Xyc0> How do I connect wireless to a non-encrypted AP?
<sycron> raf: oh?
<grmbl> hello
<trappist> raf: yeah I found that too (flash 9 isn't out yet, they bitch about 8)
<bubinou__> hello
<Xyc0> trappist: sure it is
<quad3d> in top NICE -10 is bad huh?
<sycron> raf: can you view youtube.com videos? That's the trouble I've been having.
<Xyc0> trappist: Adobe Flash 9
<erUSUL> harisund: ubuntu (dapper, in breezy they still builded smp kernels) uses a special patch that let the kernel determine at runtime if it uses smp or not based on the cpu it is running on.
<raf> u can do this
<GNAM> when adobe flash 9?
<raf>  sudo gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<raf> and change the way it identifies itself from 7.0 to 9.0
<jrib> raf: why would you sudo that file?
<raf> it wont open
<raf> without sudo
<raf> lol
<azureal> is there a cooler program than figlet?
<raf> youre edditing it anywho
<azureal> (of the same type)
<jrib> raf: yes, but then it becomes root owned
<ardesh> markrian: i talk to you in private, is it ok?
<raf> edit it like this
<kdotsky> so is this the place i go after trying everything i've found on google or before
<raf> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r63:$
<raf> Shockwave Flash:$
<ardesh> markrian: its easier to read there
<markrian> ardesh, go for it
<erUSUL> quad3d: it is actually good better than +10 btw
<sycron> "Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63:$" to 9.0?
<richard> i try to upgrade ubuntu but occur an error with java-doc? what can i do to finish the upgrade
<raf> dont upgrade java
<raf> or delete it prior to update
<raf> lol
<apjonesy> whats the best equivalent of MSMoney on Ubuntu ?
<sycron> I'm going to try this now then
<grmbl> since changing to edgy i cant use my vpn (to a netscreen) anymore. no errors in logfile. any hints maybe? coworkers using debian testing have the same problems
<markrian> apjonesy, there's gnucash
<erUSUL> richard: do again 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<drbreen_> apjonesy: hrhr gnucash >:-|
<jrib> sycron: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ the linux dev's blog on flash 9
<dpupp> how do you remove directories from the desktop when you dont have permission? i have super user rigts, but im not sure how to issue the command.
<drbreen_> !gnucash > drbreen
<drbreen_> !gnucash > drbreen_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quad3d> oh, alright. i'll take your word for it
<jrib> dpupp: sudo rm -r /path/to/directory    <-- be very careful with this!
<erUSUL> dpupp: sudo rm -r /path/to/dir
<richard> erUSUL: occur the same error
<apjonesy> thanks gnu cash use double bookkeeping and wont import qif files easily
<erUSUL> richard: 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade'
<kdotsky> is there a wiki on how to post a question on here or something
<azureal> ah raf, since we're discussing this, how would you get .wmv files to play (embedded) in ff?
<trappist> perl -pi -e 's/^Shockwave Flash 7\.0/Shockwave Flash 9.0/' ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<Brujah> I fear my case is not covered. I tried to manually reinstall grub but it hangs same way as in the installation
<drbreen_> kdotsky: wtf ? a wiki how to post a prolem ? describe it the best way ya can.
<dpupp> would this work: "sudo rm -r *Win" to delete any folders on the desktop starting as win ?
<raf> u need a ff plug in
<Brujah> There is nothing for lilo...
<doughboy> Is it possible to connect to a printer that is hardwired to a desktop ubuntu system from a laptop that runs windows so that the printer can be shared between the two computers?
<jrib> kdotsky: your question is fine, unfortunately the problem is no one here right now knows the answer probably
<raf> i suggest mozzil-firefox
<kdotsky> jrib: thanks
<raf> mozila-mplayer
<drbreen_> doughboy: i assume so
<eternalswd> azureal: what media players do you have?
<azureal> raf: i have mozplugger
<RalleAb> hello again guys.. I was just trying to install my ATI graphics card but I sorta messed up xorg.conf and now I cant really access it because the GUI is gone.. I am booting form the linux CD atm. what do I do_
<azureal> eternalswd, mplayer, xine
<azureal> raf: ok, i'll try mozilla-mplayer
<drbreen_> RalleAb: post your xorg.conf before and after the mess ?
<dpupp> got it. thanks i had the asteric in the wrong place... it was Win*... not *Win
<erUSUL> RalleAb: boot in recovery mode from hd and use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dpupp> thanks
<drbreen_> RalleAb: but pastebot it. please
<kdotsky> wait, eternalswd: aren't you the guy that posted the guide to setting up wg111v2 on ubuntuforums?
<justin_> Is there anything to "netstat" in Linux console?
<markedwards> hi, does anyone know what the situation is with dapper-backports?
<erUSUL> justin_: netstat
<eternalswd> kdotsky, yeah, that's me
<justin_> ..I see
<RalleAb> I cant access my harddrive from the cd.. so I will just reconfigure it
<drbreen_> RalleAb: or just do that what erUSUL said. i assumed ya did it, though.
<eternalswd> azureal: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<drbreen_> RalleAb: of course you can.
<kdotsky> eternalswd: awesome, are u around here a lot, could i get a bit of help later or something
<grmbl> RalleAb: also, if you used ati binary it made a backup of your old xorg.conf
<drbreen_> RalleAb: just mount it via terminal or "disk manager"
<Brujah> I created a lilo.conf and copied it to etc and i copied the lilo exe. but when i try to call it i get Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i'm almost at give-up point for my wg111
<drbreen_> RalleAb: but i assume you cannot just chroot and reconfigure. reboot plz
<RalleAb> I will make it work
<RalleAb> how do I start in safe mode_
<eternalswd> kdotsky, i'm not around a ton, what time do you think, or I could help you now
<quintin_> Hello, I am setting up ubuntu for an elderly friend
<markedwards> there are packages in dapper-backports, right?  or there should be?
<grogoreo> how do I setup my Perl locale?
<quintin_> his network connection is a D-link DWL-G122
<azureal> eternalswd, " Applications other than mozilla are not supported" ... ff?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i tried your guide, among others... it shows up in iwconfig and ipconfig but i cannot scan or change the essid
<quintin_> Can someone advise me as to how to setup wireless, etc?
<grmbl> anything about my racoon question?
<dpupp> ok. got a problem... in dapper, when it type: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"... everything locked up.
<dpupp> except for the mouse.
<eternalswd> azureal: that includes ff ie Mozilla Suite, FF, Seamonkey
<azureal> eternalswd, nod, disregard
<eternalswd> kdotsky, let me think on that a little
<kdotsky> eternalswd: thx, take yur time
<kdotsky> brb
<riaal> how dose screendump work? why do I need to have root access to runn it?
<Brujah> I installed the lilo documentation. Where can I find it?
<richard> erUSUL: the konsole show error when process liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<RalleAb> how do i make the xorg.conf recreate itself as it does when instaling linux_
<kdotsky> eternalswd: btw we're talking fresh install of dapper (minus the fiddling i've done trying to get the adapter to work)
<RalleAb> or how do i run that guide at start_
<mrbrocoli> is there a text-mode only runlevel in ubuntu?
<azureal> eternalswd, ah, it was a conflict w/ mozplugger..
<RalleAb> should I really reinstall ubuntu in order to make it configure xorg.conf itself_
<dpupp> ok, im still seeing no wireless extensions  in iwconfig after installing ndiswrapper and doing modprobe on it. am i missing a step? ... .
<synaptiv> hm
<azureal> eternalswd, btw, what's the difference between /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and /usr/lib/firefox
<harisund> dpupp are you sure thye are the right drivers?
<mc|amb> hi, quick question here... where does Mplayer skin folder is?? or where do I put the skins so mplayer can read them??
<riaal> how do i take a print screen??
<harisund> dpupp did you do ndiswrapper -l?
<synaptiv> anyone here have a nvidia geforce fx 5200 card installed on their ubuntu system??
<TheGateKeeper> !fixRes > RalleAb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixRes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternalswd> azureal: i'm not sure
<TheGateKeeper> !FixRes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FixRes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dpupp> harisund, hardware present, driver present. i have a dwl-g510 marvel. using the mrv8k51....
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, yea same model
<scrooloose> hi
<Breg> anyone here know how to update the bios of a dell 6400 laptop?
<synaptiv> what res can your kde or gnome get too?
<RalleAb> if I delete xorg.conf, will it 'respawn' ?
<synaptiv> i can only get 1024x768
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, my screen's max is 1280x1024, so i haven't tried anything higher
<harisund> dpupp that's surprising. The last time I used ndiswrapper I just did ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf, ndiswrapper -m and modprobe ndiswrapper
<scrooloose> i am new to ubuntu and im trying to figure out apt-get... from the cmdline how can u search for a package?
<synaptiv> i cant even get that high for some reason
<scrooloose> (to install)
<mrbrocoli> is there a runlevel without gui?
<sycron> Breg: I'm on the same laptop
<synaptiv> and i installed the latest drivers with no problem
<synaptiv> installed the actual nvidia drivers
<sycron> You shouldn't have any problem just downloading the BiOS update from the dell site and booting from a disk
<yoshiznit123> are the drivers working (glxgears etc)?
<dpupp> is a reboot required?
<riaal> I have a really annoying problem, every error messege and warning frome the program Azureus is impossible to close! There is a hide button on them but it doesent work =( Relly need help
<looktj> looktj@looktj:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<looktj> Password:
<looktj> Reading package lists... Done
<looktj> Building dependency tree... Done
<looktj> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<looktj> looktj@looktj:~$
<eternalswd> kdotsky, can you post the output of iwconfig to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<richard> erUSUL: the konsole show error when process liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<looktj> its says it cant find package
<synaptiv> i belive so, i get the nvidia splash sreen before the os boots also
<yoshiznit123> riaal, it's a known bug
<jrib> looktj: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<DarkRain> Ive got an issue with Ubuntu install/live boot not properly detecting my video card. I have an ATI radeon x800gto fireblade edition. and its picking it up as an x850. Which of course, crashes xwindows. I think this is because the paticular card I have, uses the x850 core (R480) does anyone know of a fix for this problem... keep in mind I am pretty new to the linux system.
<riaal> yoshiznit123: really??
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, and the resolutions you want are listed under xorg.conf too?
<yoshiznit123> riaal, yea, a bunch of linux users were pissed about that. i forgot where i read it tho...
<synaptiv> no actaully i couldnt find it
<looktj> i dont think...jrib
<synaptiv> all the other corg files were there
<synaptiv> xorg*
<jrib> !multiverse > looktj
<looktj> thanks
<riaal> yoshiznit123: man i really wan't to get ridd of it, any ide of somthing or where you read about it?
<looktj> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, in the file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf', see down in the "screen" section if the resolutions you want are listed
<yoshiznit123> riaal, the only way i've gotten around it is dragging the bar to another side :-)
<synaptiv> yoshiznit123 brbim going to boot into it
<looktj> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RalleAb> so guys how do i mount my HD from the ubuntu CD_
<riaal> yoshiznit123: I can't even move it
<evan__> hi
<TheGateKeeper> RalleAb: mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<eternalswd> kdotsky could you also post the output of lsmod | grep usbcore
<yoshiznit123> riaal: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/41813, apparently there's a fix
<REPOLHO> Hi, anyone here use some firebird/ib aplication on ubuntu?
<eternalswd> does anyone know a channel for discussing bash scripting?
<markrian> REPOLHO, what's your question?
<riaal> thanks yoshiznit123, same problem..
<REPOLHO> markrian: the aplications dont found libgds.o...
<RalleAb> TheGateKeeper what should I replace <filesystem> with_
<quintin_> still need help with  my wirelesss....
<REPOLHO> markrian: but the damned thing is there rss
<trappist> wow.  freebsd almost gives 110%.  df -h says /dev/twed0s1g    69G    68G  -5.1G   108%    /usr
<Breg> sycron: ever updated the bios ?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: sure just have to move the text via usb key
<sethk> markrian, then it isn't in the expected directory
<RalleAb> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<damned> REPOLHO: please, don't use word "damned" ;)
<TheGateKeeper> RalleAb: I would imagine ext3, unless you used something else
<sethk> markrian, can probably be fixed with a symbolic link (or a hard link for that matter)
<REPOLHO> damned: opz.. sorry dude :)
<RalleAb> it says that /mount/point doesnt exist
<trappist> heh
<dpupp> this is confusing.... im looking at the iwconfig, and its saying my wifi is a broadcom, when im certain its a marvel.... but thats not all... eth1 is claiming to be wireless... boradcom, when the boardcom is actually for cat5 *PUZZLED*
<looktj> how do i exactly enable multiverse, *NEWBIE*
<kdotsky> eternalswd: usbcore  129668 5 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<erUSUL> !sources > looktj
<trappist> !repos > looktj
<richard> erUSUL: i continue with the same error can you help me??
<NickGarvey> RalleAb: /mount/point doesn't mean to actually mount it at mount/point, it means you pick the spot and put that there instead
<TheGateKeeper> looktj: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<RalleAb> I set mountpoint to &
<RalleAb> oops
<RalleAb> I set mountpoint to /
<eternalswd> kdotsky, does lsusb | grep NetGear display anything?
<erUSUL> richard: i do not know what to do... can you apt-get remove the ofending package to let the process continue and install it again later
<kdotsky> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<Synaptiv> ah better
<raf> any of you guys make a dvd iso image out of cd isos?
<quintin_> someoen please to be helping me with wireless
<trappist> raf: an iso is an iso
<Synaptiv> yoshiznit123: ok got ubuntu up
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, i was wondering if anybody has gotten a toshiba fingerprint reader to work... i found instructions for thinkpads but it can't recognize the hardware :-)
<dasos> my sound keeps dropping out sometimes =( i think it might be a flash issue, anyone have experience with this?
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, is the resolution working?
<raf> well i have 3 cd iso images i want to make a single dvd image out of
<RalleAb> this didnt work: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /dada
<Synaptiv> only 1024 and lower
<Synaptiv> going to check out conf right now
<sycron> raf: just literally copy the files into one dvd iso
<RalleAb> it cant find /dada but it is going to make dada when mounting...
<raf> will it be bootable?
<synic> RalleAb: the mount point has to exist first.
<synic> RalleAb: so mkdir /dada first
<Synaptiv> heh synik is my other nick :P
<synic> Synaptiv: :P  I've been synic forever, though!
<TheGateKeeper> RalleAb: you have to create an empty directory somewhere on your present file system and use that
<raf> i guess i can test it on vmware first
<sycron> raf: Not sure about that, but I don't see why not, unless there's some very specific file structure information relavent to the program
<raf> see if it botts
<raf> boots
<kdotsky> eternalswd: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2), and for iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20821
<haasteem> hi, i know that i can set an enivronment variable by giving the export command, w.g. export JAVE_HOME=/path/to/... is there a way i can do this permanently? because if i do it in a terminal then this is only valid for running rpograms from that terminal...
<erUSUL> TheGateKeeper: the dir does not have to be empty to be used as mountpoint
<Synaptiv> ive been synik since about 1991
<raf> normally i wouldnt worry about making dvds...but this has to be bootable lol
<synic> haasteem: edit ~/.bashrc
<Synaptiv> used to be my stage name
<dpupp> when i do lspci i see a broadcom wireless device... i have no wireless cards in the machine at this moment... only a lan card.
<erUSUL> haasteem: put it in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<synic> dpupp: you sure :)
<stray77> heheh
<Synaptiv> then used it when i first got on irc in 93
<haasteem> synic: ok
<Puddy_> hi guys :) im new to ubuntu and mainly to linux to.. my monitor supports 100hz refreshrate, but in the monitor-settings dialog of ubuntu its set to 60 Hz and i cant change it.. is there a way how i can? =o
<haasteem> erUSUL: ok
<TheGateKeeper> erUSUL: think it generally helps :-)
<erUSUL> dpupp: if it show up in the lspci you *do* have the device
<haasteem> synic:do i need to reboot for the changes totake effect?
<dpupp> synic, im sure.... i dont have any cards at all that are wifi... i pulled it out... its an abitnf7  mobo
<dpupp> something is f'ed up.
<synic> haasteem: nope.
<synic> haasteem: it will be active the next time you open a terminal, or log in
<quintin_> Help wireless no work :)
<Synaptiv> oh yoshiznit123 would i need to set it under screen as my actual monitor or can i keep it default
<synic> haasteem: you generally don't need to reboot linux
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eternalswd> kdotsky, try iwconfig wlan0 essid "Your essid"
<Xyc0> I am trying to connect to an non-encrypted AP and failing, does Ubuntu require that everything be WEP encrypted?
<dpupp> how do i reconfigure all networking options in ubuntu dapper back to default? ?
<haasteem> synic: ok, cool... right, should have expected that :)
<eternalswd> kdotsky, you might need to sudo it
<grogoreo> when upgrading dapper I have an error with the file: lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb is there anyway to tell apt not to install it?
<yoshiznit123> synaptiv, i don't think you have to change anything, just add the resolutions you want
<kdotsky> eternalswd: that's exactly what i've tried... just tried again and nothing
<haasteem> synic: these files are in /etc?
<Synaptiv> ah ok, i remeber bsd being really picky about monitors
<eternalswd> kdotsky, i'll be back in a few minutes
<kdotsky> eternalswd: should the blue light be on at this point? because it's not
<kdotsky> eternalswd: thx
<dpupp> how do i get more details off a device? after lspci ? ...
<synic> haasteem: .bashrc is in ~
<quintin_> ubotu: THANK YOU I will read that.  however if I were a newbie I probably wouldn't like doc links, heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about THANK YOU I will read that.  however if I were a newbie I probably wouldn't like doc links, heh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Synaptiv> add the 1280x1024 in all the places i see the other rsolutons?
<harisund> Can someone explain the difference between fakeroot and sudo? Why is it that most Ubuntu kernel compilation tutorials suggest using fakeroot?
<Xyc0> :\
<haasteem> synic: it seems i don't have it... is that possible?
<shaantanu> !ps2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxd00d> #linuxd00d
<synic> haasteem: if you don't have it, just create a new one
<shaantanu> Want PS2 emulators for ubuntu
<shaantanu> someone help
<haasteem> synic: alright
<raf> is mepis similar to ubuntu ?
<harisund> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<yoshiznit123> harisund, fakeroot doesn't actually give you root privileges, it just fakes it, so it's more secure
<harisund> yoshiznit123 so what happens if I follow the kernel compilation using sudo? Or whathappens if I run apt-get upgrade using fakeroot?
<linuxd00d> raf #mepis
<raf> lol
<raf> ughh
<DarkRain> mepis is based on ubuntu I think...
<haasteem> synic: there i just declare the things i want to? so, line 1: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to; line 2: export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/path/to?
<yoshiznit123> if for example the kernel makefile had 'rm -rf /', it would be allowed to destroy everything on your computer if you were using sudo, not so with fakeroot
<yoshiznit123> and you shouldn't be compiling with root either, just installing
<synic> haasteem: yup
<harisund> yoshiznit123 most interesting. Technically though, I can install the kernel using sudo -i in the end, right?
<yoshiznit123> but for creating deb packages, you can use fakeroot because your not actually installing anything
<linuxd00d> darn mepis copying ubuntu worse than centos copying redhat
<Breg> anyone know how to update the bios of a dell laptop (only got that .exe file)
<Tear> how come ubuntu can't see my firewire external drive
<yoshiznit123> right, to install you need root priviliges (i.e. sudo), but if you just want to build a package you can use fakeroot
<MrRio> linuxd00d: darn ubuntu copying debian...
<MrRio> linuxd00d, i don't get your point
<harisund> yoshiznit123 I mean, I am quite comfortable with Linux and being root and all .. and I often use sudo -i to get a regular root shell. So I am guessing I will just go ahead with that. THanks :)
<erUSUL> linuxd00d: this is *free* software you know
<yoshiznit123> yup :-)
<linuxd00d> mrrio: good point, but why is redhat enterprise costly then
<dpupp> ok.... another networking problem... i tried a different card, usb wifi card. i tried configuring it , and when i hit activate, the whole system locked up.
<azureal> eternalswd, this is so annoying!! mozplugger conflicts with mplayer-plugin
<galorin> linuxd00d, support
<MrRio> linuxd00d: someone at the end of the phone
<cdubya> linuxd00d, what galorin said
<MrRio> linuxd00d, their support services are great
<dpupp> how can i configure my networking options in ubuntu back to default? do i have to do fresh install?
<linuxd00d> mrrios: yeah i suppose
<Tear> the external drive is ntfs would ubuntu see the mp3 files on it?
<erUSUL> dpupp: i do not know what you mean by "back to default". erase all stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces but the 'lo' one ??
<dpupp> ok i'll try that.
<erUSUL> Tear: yes
<Tear> hmmm
<vinnybinny> can anyone help me get my officejet 5510 to print in linux?
<txx2> Howndo I convert my external hard drive with NTFS on without damaging the files on it?
<raf> u have to format
<raf> then change
<raf> lol
<trappist> txx2: you move the files off first
<raf> move the files somewhere for the time beign
<txx2> I can't format because it's a big hard drive
<raf> how big
<raf> and how much files?
<galorin> vinnybinny, multifunction printer?
<erUSUL> !enter > raf
<Tear> why would allmy wallpapers and pictures get deleted
<txx2> 1tb. Nah, joking, it's 80gb.. I bought an 80gb harddrive the other day but i've not been able to use it because the connection is different, it's a SATA, not IDE.
<TheGateKeeper> txx2: room to shrink the ntfs partition?
<trappist> Tear: did you keep em in /tmp?
<Tear> yes
<trappist> that's why
<trappist> man I'm awesome
<Tear> deletes after a while
<Tear> really?
<erUSUL> Tear: after reboot
<trappist> Tear: tmp as in TeMPorary
<Tear> I didn't know that
<Tear> ok
<TheGateKeeper> trappist: :-)
<dpupp> so its ok to delete everything within /etc/network/ *.* ?
<trappist> dpupp: woah, why would you do that
<Spec> dpupp: no, probably not
<dpupp> im trying to reset my system to default when it comes to network info. im having all kinds of issues and im a few steps short of a fresh install.
<willys_fueguin1> someone here is an channel op???
<eternalswd> azureal, if you have mozplugger, why do you need something else?
<erUSUL> dpupp: i did not say all files i say all conf *stanzas* in the file interfaces but the one configuring the 'lo' interface
<dpupp> lspci is reporting a device to be wifi when its not... and wifi is nowhere on the map, and when i try to use a usb wifi device, my whole system locks up.
<Soccrmastr> is there a program for XFCE on Xubuntu that can open rar files, and has a GUI?
<dpupp> whats a conf *swtanza*?
<erUSUL> willys_fueguin1: why you want to contact an op?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, is there any errors from iwconfig when you try to set the essid?
<trappist> dpupp: if you mean stanza, it's basically a paragraph
<sycron> How can I view current running processes (ala ctrlaltdel lol)
<ubuntu_> Ana Paula on'line
<dpupp> ah. rgr. thanks
<kdotsky> eternalswd: no
<synic> Soccrmastr: sycron ps fax
<kdotsky> eternalswd: no response
<synic> er...
<synic> sycron: ps fax
<trappist> dpupp: like in an apache conf it would start with something like <Directory> and end with something like </Directory>
<KenSentMe> sycron: go to System Administration Processes
<bestial> Hello! I reinstalled my Ubuntu yesterday, but my desktop-icons are REALLY SMALL and don't have the file-name under it, anyone knows what's wrong?
<Soccrmastr> wait, was that for me?
<dpupp> ok, its blank, minus the lo inet loopback. it was already clear.
<eternalswd> kdotsky: have you tried using it on a windows box?
<dpupp> hmmm
<synic> sycron: or you can go to system->admin->system monitor
<haasteem> synic: it looks like i first need to do "source .bashprofile" for the changes to take effect, and even then, i need to do that every time i open a terminal...
<vinnybinny> galorin: yes multifunction, the printer is connected to a XP box and networked via samba...it prints fine in linux when i'm using a guest os (XP) on  vmware player (inside linux), but when i try from just linux the printer just locks up... so im guessing it's the linux printer driver?
<sycron> ps fax is the terminal command though?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: no, should i give it a shot on my laptop?
<synic> haasteem: use .bashrc instead of .bashprofile
<_ceed_> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, but installed it without probs on my HP laptop. Everything works except for the fact that I am not able to set the screen res to 1280x768. It is stuck at 1024x768. Anyone know what I can do to change it?
<linuxd00d> bestial: have you tried to resize the icons or stretch them
<synic> sycron: yeah, it makes a nice process tree
<mikeubuntu> looking for a fast way to copy all my internet shortcuts from xp to ubunto over my network
<haasteem> synic: ok, let me try
<KenSentMe> !fixres > _ceed_
<synic> sycron: shows the process parent process and stuff.
<dpupp> is breezy being dropped now that dapper is out? ... or is there a doc that explains breezy vs dapper? ...
<KenSentMe> _ceed_: check what ubotu sent you
<eternalswd> kdotsky, yeah, I'd try it on windows just to test to see if it might be a wireless access problem rather than a hardware problem
<mikeubuntu> straight copy yields a .url file
<_ceed_> okay Ken
<CBMz> Hello.
<bestial> linuxd00d, yeah, no file-name then either, and it only makes the icon I strecht bigger.
<galorin> vinnybinny, so the printer is hooked up to another machine, and you're using samba to connect to it..  Is the rest of samba working?
<REPOLHO> Hi, anyone here use some firebird/ib aplication on ubuntu?
<CBMz> Is it possible to install KDE on Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)
<CBMz> ?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: well it's not wireless access, i'm using the wireless right now on my laptop
<vinnybinny> yeah the rest of samba is working like a gem
<synic> CBMz: apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<haasteem> synic: cool, now it works... thanks
<kdotsky> eternalswd: do you mean if it's a problem with the physical adapter?
<_ceed_> Thanks Ken. I will go do some homework.. :)
<piclez> hi, how can I findout if there is something running in port 2000 please?
<linuxd00d> bestial: have you also tried to change the destop resolution
<CBMz> Thanks, Synic. and then how do i run it? (make kde run instead of gnome)
<synic> CBMz: you should be able to choose it in gdm
<eternalswd> kdotsky: what kind of security settings do you have on the wireless connection?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: none
<galorin> vinnybinny, I can't find reference to a driver for the 5510, just the 5500, which may be part of your problem, i.e. the driver isn't fully mature for your HW
<kdotsky> eternalswd: I can't do a iwlist scan either
<enyc> piclez: what do you mean.... listening on TCP port 5000? or UDP port 5000?  or something connecting from your machtine to port 5000 somewhere else?
<vinnybinny> it works flawlessly when im running xp in vmware which ubuntu is the host
<KenSentMe> dpupp: Breezy is still supported but dapper has the latest software versions
<quintin_> oh my fucking god
<AquaF0x> I need help guys.
<bestial> linuxd00d, no, that one I haven't tried, but, I want 1280x1024 which now is the resolution.
<quintin_> "make" is not installed?????
<AquaF0x> Please help.
<vinnybinny> galorin: yeah i can't find it either but when searching the forums i found other people that got the same model working and i followed all their instructions
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* _ceed_ is so impressed with ubuntu: It came up with wireless wep, card readers, mp3 player and everything else working out of the box. Almost to good to be true! :)
<dpupp> k
<synic> quintin_: apt-get install build-essential
<mikeubuntu> I have hundreds of internet shortcuts (favorites) I need to move to ubuntu
<synic> quintin_: make isn't usually required.
<AquaF0x> What is the default root password?
<quintin_> synic: I have NO NETWORK CONNECTIVITY
<vinnybinny> galorin: it seems they just use the 5500series driver
<jrib> !root > AquaF0x
<AquaF0x> I didn't decide at the start to specify root.
<vinnybinny> galorin: but i am having no luck
<synic> quintin_: WHY DON'T YOU YELL ABOUT IT!!
<quintin_> WHY DON'T IT
<enyc> quintin_: ise "apt-get build-dep {package}" it get the build-requirments for any package
<quintin_> I
<AquaF0x> I am running Ubuntu..
<eternalswd> kdotsky, does iwlist scan show any feedback or does it freeze?
<jrib> AquaF0x: read the private message from ubotu and all will be clear :)  (ubuntu uses sudo)
<enyc> AquaF0x: there isnt one
<quintin_> enyc: machine is not on internet
<kdotsky> eternalswd: and I don't have any wired access to the computer, so i haven't ran any updates or anything
<linuxd00d> bestial, there isnt much noticable difference with 1280x1024 to the one lower down
<AquaF0x> Okay.
<enyc> quintin_: heh... plug in a netmork cable?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: it just says No scan results for wlan0 (doesn't freeze)
<AquaF0x> Now how to unpack files using Sudo?
<AquaF0x> HELP!
<piclez> enyc: thanks! nhmm I'm trying to install ofbiz and run tnameserv (Cordoba I think) on port 2000 but something must be using this port because it can't bind to port 2000, so I think is TCP listening
<quintin_> enyc: not an option
<bestial> linuxboy, tried it now, but it didn't work.
<jrib> quintin_: build-essential is on the cd
<galorin> vinnybinny, ok.  I've never dealt with HP printers and Linux before.  first google result I get points to linuxquestions.org.  Seen that page?
<sycron> Is there a less busy channel?
<_ceed_> laters, have a x server to kill :)
<vinnybinny> galorin: yeah i've seen it
<enyc> piclez: right... do 'netstat -ltn' to see what is listening on TCP ports on your machine
<quintin_> jrib: thank goodness
<eXistenZ> what's the difference between less and more?
<AquaF0x> HELP!
<kdotsky> less is more
<piclez> enyc: thank you a lot :)
<AquaF0x> How to sudo in unpacking?
<AquaF0x> Tarball?
<eXistenZ> !less
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about less - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quintin_> jrib: if I put the CD in, will the package management software use that as a source automatically?
<eXistenZ> !more
<IcemanV9> what is the difference between hda and sda?? hda == ata hd and sda == sata hd .. correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synic> AquaF0x: you don't need to use sudo to unpack a tarball.
<[b] urk> eXistenZ, try
<AquaF0x> NO!
<synic> IcemanV9: sda might be scsi as well
<enyc> piclez: aghually...
<eternalswd> kdotsky, what happens when you bring up Networking under System -> Administration -> Networking
<AquaF0x> But the directory is for root!
<hopeseekr> hello.  I am *trying* for *hours* now to figure out what the unstable repository url is.  Hlep????
<piclez> enyc, nothing on that port, so must be something else :/ tks :)
<jrib> quintin_: I think so, it worked for me.  But if it doesn't do it for you just go to system > administration > synaptic, edit > add cdrom
<enyc> piclez: do 'netstat -ltnp' to see what program listening on what port ;--)
<synic> AquaF0x: what are you trying to unpack?
<AquaF0x> Firefox update.
<IcemanV9> synic: that's right. that, too. scsi
<galorin> vinnybinny, any luck with that?  I suspect you can leave out the compiling software bits, but the rest looks like it should work.
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i'm in kubuntu, but when i go to network settings i can see wlan0 as an enabled wireless network device
<quintin_> package manager start when I first put cd in
<quintin_> very nice
<AquaF0x> Synic?
<hopeseekr> hello.  I am *trying* for *hours* now to figure out what the unstable repository url is.  Hlep????
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: more is the tradicional ancient unix pager less is _more (hint hint)_ capable
<synic> AquaF0x: are you on dapper?
<quintin_> yea pretty compelling so far, but needs more wireless drivers
<AquaF0x> What is dapper?
<jrib> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<enyc> piclez: pou may need  'sudo netstat -ltnp'.... to see all processes etc.
<piclez> enyc: there is none program name
<kdotsky> eternalswd: in fact I have my essid set in the configuration in the gui too
<piclez> enyc: yep! nice :)
<AquaF0x> No.
<piclez> that's cool
<AquaF0x> I'm not on dapper?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, and it remembers it there?
<AquaF0x> Where can I get dapper.
<TheGateKeeper> AquaF0x: what does this return: cat /etc/issue
<AquaF0x> I am on Hoary Hedgehog.
<enyc> piclez: I didnt know there was a -p until I just looked ;-)
<synic> AquaF0x: you can upgrade to dapper
<jrib> hopeseekr: there is no real "unstable".  edgy is the development version though (which means a lot of things are broken or can randomly break), is that what you are interested in?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: yeah i just checked it and it's set from before
<vinnybinny> galorin: no, no luck. after some searching i found that the hplip driver does not support my model of printer via network. but there was some posts in the ubuntu forums saying otherwise...i guess im going to have to trust the people making the driver support ;)
<enyc> piclez: learn somethi new every day ;-
<enyc> ;-)
#ubuntu 2006-08-17
<jrib> !upgrade > AquaF0x
<AquaF0x> Okay.
<AquaF0x> Then what?
<AquaF0x> THen everything will be okay?
<synic> AquaF0x: dapper has a pretty recent firefox
<looktj> thanks for your help, i have enabled Multiverse
<eternalswd> kdotsky: try removing it from there and setting with iwconfig
<synic> 1.5.0.5
<piclez> enyc: true haha.. so many things to learn man! aaahh haha :)
<Soccrmastr> any program that opens RAR files with a GUI on F\XFCE? Because Im using Xubuntu.
<cry0gen> any of you use fglrx in ubuntu have framerate issues?
<AquaF0x> synic, where can I get root access and do what I want?
<AquaF0x> I want to do what I want.
<AquaF0x> I hate being limited?
<erUSUL> AquaF0x: use sudo
<AquaF0x> Can I login root?
<AquaF0x> Somehow?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, also, what kind of router do you have?
<synic> AquaF0x: by using sudo.  You can do anything with sudo.
<erUSUL> !root > AquaF0x
<AquaF0x> Yes but I can't unpack SUDO.
<erUSUL> !enter > AquaF0x
<kdotsky> eternalswd: some sort of dell :)
<Soccrmastr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AquaF0x> synic.
<jrib> AquaF0x: 'sudo -i' will give you a root prompt, I really recommend you upgrade to dapper instead of manually patching firefox though
<AquaF0x> How to unpack in sudo mode.
<synic> AquaF0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  <-- read this like everyone has been telling you.
<synic> AquaF0x: quit being lazy.
<AquaF0x> Does it tell me how to unpack with Sudo?
<synic> IF you'd just read it, you'd have your answer.
<synic> AquaF0x: read it and find out.
<AquaF0x> k
<galorin> vinnybinny, Perhaps the hpijs driver needs an update.  :)
<yoshiznit123> anybody with a toshiba tecra laptop gotten the toshiba and toshiba_acpi modules to work?
<piclez> enyc: do you know how to use a history command by it's id?
<kdotsky> piclez: !(thenumber)
<PRab> Hi
<kdotsky> piclez: and it repeats that id
<piclez> nice :) haha thanks
<enyc> piclez: you mean a command in the bash shell ? I dont know what you mean
<piclez> yes ;) kdotsky help me tks
<AquaF0x> What's the application name for archive manager?
<AquaF0x> synic.
<enyc> kdotsky: is that an the bash shell??
<vinnybinny> galorin: if you mean i need to update my hplip driver im already running it i compiled it yesterday just to make sure it wasn't a version thing. ooorr if you mean they need to come up with a new driver then yes i agree ;)
<kdotsky> enyc: he means the id when u look at history (yess bash)
<galorin> vinnybinny, or perhaps check items #5 and #7 items, make sure your system is ready for it.
<kdotsky> enyc: i think it works in other shells too not sure tho
<enyc> kdotsky: cooo ok
<AquaF0x> gksudo <what is program name for archives?>
<enyc> piclez: you can also use ctrl-r to help you.........
<erUSUL> AquaF0x: file-roller
<AquaF0x> Thanks
<enyc> piclez: and start typing the beginning of a previous command.................
<Breg> can a firewire and a 'regular' ethernet connection be used at the same time?
<piclez> enyc: that's new, very cool :)
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i set the essid to blank in the GUI then tried setting it with iwconfig... no luck
<erUSUL> Breg: whay not?
<goochy> can anyone point me toward a walkthrough for setting up access to read/write on NTFS drives?
<erUSUL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Breg> cause everytime i try to do that the ethernet one stops working
<enyc> Breg: well theres no reason  they cant be connected as such
<looktj> to every newbie you might wanna use aptitude instead of apt-get
<vinnybinny> galorin: this is the steps i made to get the latest and greatest http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/step2/ubuntu606.html
<vinnybinny> and still no dice
<enyc> dpupp: but you need to understand IP routing to sort that out.......
<looktj> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<erUSUL> Breg: any clues on /var/log/messages as to why is this happening?
<eternalswd> kdotsky: I just wonder if it might be an issue of the Netgear not being compatible with the router.  I still think you should try it on your windows box.  If it doesn't work there then no amount of tweaking will get it to work in ubuntu.
<kdotsky> eternalswd: so do you think the drivers and such are correct, with no conflicts?
<yoshiznit123> goochy, you can also try ntfs-3g: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<erUSUL> Breg: maybe a shared hardware interrupt issue?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, it looks like you set it up correctly
<kdotsky> eternalswd: router is Netgear as well, but perhaps i should make sure it works on windows still
<PRab> I have a laptop with a turion X2 processor, I woul like to install the 64bit edition, but am worried about driver issuse. Do you think I should use the 32bit version instead?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: should the blue light be working at this point?
<galorin> vinnybinny, ok, I've gotten to step 4, reading through.  Getting a bit bleary-eyed..   When you tried to add the printer, which method did you use?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, no, not if it's not connected to anything
<AshDragonScale> Can anyone tell me how to change the image on the splash screen and background color that shows up when loading Ubuntu? I remember doing it in badger but can't seem to get it right on DapperDrake
<vinnybinny> all of them
<vinnybinny> the standard ubuntu version
<vinnybinny> then to forums opinions
<vinnybinny> then the hplip ways
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kdotsky> eternalswd: there shouldn't be any difference using kubunti right?
<DuneBO> hi
<eternalswd> kdotsky, I forgot to ask for the output of ndiswrapper -l
<AquaF0x> Hey guys everytime I extract I have problems over-writing folders, why?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: net111v2 driver present, hardware present
<erUSUL> PRab: the problem is not the drivers but userspace apps flash, w32codecs etc will not work
<AquaF0x> Anybody?
<Breg> erUSUL: that messages file is way to big to find anything in , how do i check those hardware interrupts?
<eternalswd> kdotsky, I wouldn't think kubuntu would be any different
<eternalswd> kdotsky, you definitely have it set up correctly, so I'd try it in windows to see if it works there
<kdotsky> eternalswd: maybe it has something to do with my desktop hardware... *shrug*
<PRab> So 64bit should work better than the 32bit?
<DuneBO> my totem does not use libdvdcss. I got it the libdvdcss-deb-package and installed it, but totem still tells my, that it can not find the library. What do i have to do?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: thank you much, i'll try in windows, and get back to u if you're still around
<freshmint> hey, is the content of the live cd exactly the same as the basic install?
<erUSUL> Breg: at the end of the file search backwards. is a log file. you can type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and try to reproduce the problem while watching the log realtime
<gamars> Sup All. I am having instability issues with Ubuntu when running massive amount of computation. I surely do not have the knowledge to figure the reason and fix it, so I thought of trying the most stable release of Ubuntu. Which one would it be?
<Flannel> freshmint: yes
<galorin> vinnybinny, ok, I'm stuck.  Have you got hp-setup or hp-makeuri in your $PATH
<eternalswd> kdotsky, just to make sure you're not using 64bit version are you?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: no
<vinnybinny> yeah
<Flannel> freshmint: alternate and desktop ISOs install the same ubuntu desktop
<vinnybinny> the printer is setup
<vinnybinny> it take the print job
<vinnybinny> it just locks up the printer
<eternalswd> kdotsky, ok yeah I'd definitely try it in windows.  best thing to do when stumped with something like this :)
<galorin> gamars, could be anything from overheating, to bad RAM to power supply if it's hardware.
<kdotsky> eternalswd: agreed, thx again, bbl
<PRab> what are "userspace apps flash"?
<galorin> vinnybinny, sorry, you've got me stumped then... :( sorry
<vinnybinny> galorin: no big deal.  A for effort :)
<gamars> galorin:  I checked and double checked the hardware... the problem is at some point ORACLE fails and somewhat 1/2 the system keeps on going but is not responsive at all...
<Breg> erUSUL: ok, going to try that
<AshDragonScale> Can anyone tell me how to change the image on the splash screen and background color that shows up when loading Ubuntu? I remember doing it in badger but can't seem to get it right on DapperDrake
* pluma just discovered the Games and Amusement repository -- Good Times
<gamars> galorin: While I am sure the issue could be fixed by a linux/Ubuntu guru I do not pocess the skills. So before going to the next level and actually find such a person I am giving it another try with a fail-safe setup. So that's why I am looking for the most stable release that Ubuntu has.
<galorin> gamars, ah, Oracle.  That explains a lot.  Probably check with Oracle support, see if they can help you out.
<freshmint> Flannel, does ubuntu have beagle?
<NickGarvey> freshmint: if it doesn't it is most likely in the repos
<galorin> gamars, that'd be dapper.
<gamars> galorin: Oracle doesn't support Ubuntu (nor Debian except for the "Express" version of their DB)... So I am left alone :-p
<Flannel> freshmint: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/beagle
<gamars> galorin: Dapper is 6.06 right?
<Flannel> gamars: aye
<gamars> Flannel: aight that is what I am running right now...
<stray77> 6.06.1
<galorin> gamars, any reason for adherance to an unsupported OS?  Heck, you're trying to run freakin ORACLE!  Might as well do it with something they'll support you with if you're laying out that much dosh to begin with.
<Flannel> stray77: no. 6.06.1 is another ISO version, Dapper is Dapper.
<gamars> galorin: You're right about that. Yet I will NOT run MS, Debian doesn't support most of my hardware and I really don't like the whole RedHat series...
<Flannel> 6.06.1 is 6.06 with updates already installed, and an updated installer
<gamars> and honestly, Ubuntu is sexy :-p
<galorin> gamars, I agree with the MS thing, wouldn't trust it to run a pocket calculator let alone a mission-critical DB.  I swore off RH a long time ago.  I thought they struck a deal with SUSE though.. or is that just a rumor..
<PRab> erUSUL what are "userspace apps flash"?
<gamars> galorin: ,mm let me see into that... Would break my heart to leave Ubuntu for SUSE...
<erUSUL> PRab: userspace apps like flash, and the ones using w32codecs will not work on 64bits ubuntu
<jordan> Can anybody help me with this
<erUSUL> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CBMz> Thanks. I have no upgraded my ubuntu to kubuntu :D
<jordan> I have ubuntu installed but i want to dual boot xp
<CBMz> now*
<galorin> gamars, SLES is supported... You can always do Oracle on SUSE, and run Ubuntu along with it using Xen.
<AshDragonScale> PRab: is seems to me that UserSpace would be the "My documents, My Pictures, etc" on windowns, Apps would be your windowns apps and flash would be flash... just my thoughts
<jordan> I need to have windows but i dont want to destroy my Ubuntu
<PRab> How do I know which ones use w32codecs?
<jordan> Hello.....
<jordan> Anybody help me on dualboot
<erUSUL> jordan: that's the default if you have windowsXp installed on your hd before installing ubuntu
<piclez> this channel is crazy, lots of people and content :)
<Flannel> jordan: it's easier to install ubuntu second
<gamars> galorin: why not.. Although I'd like to keep the number of complication to its minimum... and I just realized that SUSE's packae management is RPM... Back to nightmares...
<jordan> Flannel, But i already have ubuntu (Been using it long time)
<galorin> Aww, now this is cute... My 2 year old got up a few minutes ago, (11 PM here)  and she's got art materials... She's making a penguin.  Methinks I am raising her well.
<jordan> erUSUL, .... How can i install with ubuntu already there
<pluma> What does the LTS in 6.06 LTS stand for? Leaning Toothpick Syndrome?
<orbin> jordan: you need to resize it to make space for xp ... Flannel's right, it's easier to just do a clean install, xp first.
<jordan> galorin, Seriously?
<Flannel> jordan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<erUSUL> jordan: winxp will insist in intalling on the first partition of the first hard drive. do you have the partition free??
<PRab> Long Term Support
<pluma> PRab: ta
<jordan> erUSUL, I only have one hd. And i think i gave the whole thing to ubuntu. How can i check.
<galorin> gamars, I believe YAST has been better than Red Hat's offerings for dealing with dependancies.  Besides, if you're doing all your other stuff in ubuntu running atop Xen, well, there's your apt system
<NickGarvey> jordan: fdisk -l
<NickGarvey> jordan: (sudo fdisk -l)
<erUSUL> jordan: as pointed out in the channel you will have to use gparted or other tool to make room for winxp
<gamars> galorin: Congrats for the penguin to your kid. That sounds like a possibility.
<Jman8888> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Jman8888> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Jman8888>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jman8888> /dev/hda1   *           1        9636    77401138+  83  Linux
<Jman8888> /dev/hda2            9637        9729      747022+   5  Extended
<Jman8888> /dev/hda5            9637        9729      746991   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Jman8888> Disk /dev/sda: 516 MB, 516947968 bytes
<Jman8888> 32 heads, 32 sectors/track, 986 cylinders
<Jman8888> Units = cylinders of 1024 * 512 = 524288 bytes
<Jman8888>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jman8888> /dev/sda1   *           1         986      504816+   6  FAT16
<Jman8888> Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jman8888>      phys=(0, 1, 16) logical=(0, 0, 32)
<galorin> Jman8888, dude use a pastebin
<NickGarvey> Jman8888: you are spamming really bad
<cry0gen> any of you using fglrx in ubuntu?
<Jman8888> galorin, Sorry. I thought that would pm him
<cry0gen> possibly on a R200M
<Jman8888>  i typed /pm...
<georgia> 'lo
<hav0k> does anyone know  anything about comipz here?
<due> Jman8888: you need to /query
<Jman8888> due, ...?
<gamars> galorin: Would you be interested in administrating this whole setup??? (I am getting short of time and resources, I'm a Cognitive Scientist...)
<hav0k> can anyone help me with compiz?
<galorin> gamars, I wouldn't touch Oracle with a barge pole.
<orbin> !xgl > hav0k
<cry0gen> this sucks.
<due> Jman8888: Open up a seperate window for private messages, a query. /query <username>.
<galorin> gamars, plus it'd have to be remote admin, and I'm retiring as a consultant.
<sycron> Barges have poles?
<orbin> cry0gen: used it in the past, on an xpress 200m ...
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about compiz?  everytime i move the pointer to the top left or right, the screen gets dark and highlights a window
<gamars> galorin: yeah you'd have to be remote admin... (no one in the project is not-remote :-p)
<orbin> hav0k: read the info ubotu sent you...there's a dedicated channel
<HaroldJohnson> Azureal!
<gamars> and as for the barge pole that can be arranged :-p
<racefire> Hi
<sycron> What's the command to erase a cd-rw/dvd-rw from terminal? And second, how do you write files using commands?
<erUSUL> hav0k: more help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hav0k> oh, okay
<erUSUL> sycron: man cdrecord
<racefire> So guys, I have choppy sound in Flash Player Firefox.
<sycron> Ah thanks
<racefire> No sound in Flash Player for the Windows version of Firefox (Wine)
<galorin> gamars, I figured as much.  and as I said, retiring.  I'm only 28 and I am fed up fixing other people's computers. :s
<racefire> This is not the case in IES4Linux
<racefire> It works perfectly there.
<racefire> Someone help, please
<chopchop_> hi everyone, im having problem when trying to compile mrxvt-0.5.1, it says "configure: error: Mrxvt requires the X Window System libraries and headers." when i tried to do ./configure
<gamars> galorin: I hear you... that's why it's hard to find someone to do that... Good admin get fed up fairly fast... How would you go about that? That is where would you look for soemone that has the skills to admin a system as a part-time (at the beginning at least)
<Breg> erUSUL: well the problem changed a little now only the pc i'm connecting with cant connect with any website (as in : everything works except firefox...)
<LuisMendes> can anyone recommend me a FTP program except gftp?
<erUSUL> chopchop_: what is wrong with the packaged version?
<atoponce> is it possible to remove x an a production server safely?
<atoponce> s/an/on/
<racefire> chopchop: Can you tell me what version of Ubuntu you're using?
<chopchop_> erUSUL: nothing is wrong with the package version, i just fail to configure it
<racefire> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, for those helping with my problem
<erUSUL> LuisMendes: lftp or ncftp
<chopchop_> racefire: im using 6.06.1 the latest stable version
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone here use a PowerBook G3?
<LuisMendes> erUSUL, thanks I'll check those!
<HaroldJohnson> (Besides me?)
<galorin> gamars, have you tried the likes of headhunting or posting a bounty?  Can't remember the ins and outs of that since I was busy enough without looking for more work.
<racefire> Flash Player Issues: Percfect sound in ies4linux, no sound in Firefox for Windows (Wine) and choppy sound in Firefox for Linux (Ubuntu version). Help, please!
<atoponce> i have x installed, and i am only interested in running the server version, but don't want to risk losing data and files
<racefire> I see
<racefire> Me too
<rkd> chopchop_: is xorg-dev installed?
<chopchop_> rkd: will try
<racefire> Make sure you have all of the necessary xorg files
<SI285> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some help with iSCSI.  I'm using Ubuntu 6.06.1 and following the directions at this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1241503&mode=linear&highlight=iscsi#post1241503  I'm new to Linus so I hope someone can help!!!
<Jman8888> erUSUL, Is it posible to install xp on a disk that has Ubuntu already. Couldnt i make a new partition or something...
<chopchop_> rkd: nop, may be that is the problem, thanks though
<racefire> Your welcome
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Is there a specific chatroom for Mac users?
<HaroldJohnson> Mac users of Ubuntu?
<kingsing> How do I download fluxbox? It's not in the repos.
<racefire> there is a #Mac channel
<due> kingsing: Enable universe and multiverse.
<kingsing> due: how?
<HaroldJohnson> racefire: Thanks, but that's not Ubuntu-related, is it?
<racefire> Flash Player Issues: Percfect sound in ies4linux, no sound in Firefox for Windows (Wine) and choppy sound in Firefox for Linux (Ubuntu version). Help, please!
<LuisMendes> erUSUL, those are command line right? I was looking for programs with a GUI...
<pluma> Jman8888: AFAIK, you need to resize the partition on your primary master so you have some space for a Windows partition, then install WinXP and recover the Ubuntu installation via the Install CD. The easiest way is installing Windows first and Ubuntu second, though.
<rkd> HaroldJohnson: #ubuntu-ppc?
<gamars> galorin: Not yet for 2 reasons: One does not really know what he gets from a bounty... and second is a trust issues, especially regarding what I am working on... So I am going thru all my acquaintance and their own to find someone... slow and numbing process...
<lookt1> i am looktj
<HaroldJohnson> rkd: Is that an official channel?
<HaroldJohnson> rkd: Thanks, by the way
<kingsing> Is there some way to enable *all* repositories?
<rkd> HaroldJohnson: not sure, just a guess
<erUSUL> Jman8888: yes as i've said you have to make a new partition at the begining of the disk for xp. be carefull as messing with partitions is allways risky business. you can use gparted
<racefire> Flash Player Issues: Percfect sound in ies4linux, no sound in Firefox for Windows (Wine) and choppy sound in Firefox for Linux (Ubuntu version). I have ESD enabled as is demanded by the Restricted Formats page. Help, please!
<Jman8888> pluma, How Do i do that. Recover? Im very confused.
<HaroldJohnson> rkd: I see they're talking about Flash.  Do you know how to get Flash working in Firefox?
<erUSUL> !grub > Jman8888
<HaroldJohnson> rkd: Or installed, I should ask?
<racefire> There is a Restricted Formats page that can help. It almost helped with me.
<erUSUL> Jman8888: check the ubot msg the link about lost grub after....
<looktj_> !multiverse HaroldJohnson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse HaroldJohnson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pluma> Jman8888: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<racefire> HaroldJohnson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jman8888> erUSUL, Ok
<tjm> HaroldJohnson: Hasn't the flash site got instructions ?
<rkd> HaroldJohnson: Automatix set it all up for me, but I'm not running a Mac
<racefire> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jman8888> Im probally gonna need help Im gonna try it.
<galorin> gamars, fair enough.  If you'd have caught me 6 months ago I'd have said yes, but I'm going back to College, and as such will only have 2 days a week free... which will be taken up with my family and the remaining contracts I've got left.
<HaroldJohnson> Ubotu is getting smarter, it seems.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is getting smarter, it seems. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaroldJohnson> Does Ubotu pass the Turing test yet?
<Jman8888> erUSUL, But im backing up my stuff onto my server via ssh first.
<HaroldJohnson> I take that back...
<sycron> How do I erase a CDRW from the GUI? It's not letting me simply copy new folders over and then auto-format, coming up with a permissions error.
<chopchop_> does anyone know any chanel that i can ask questions about mrxvt?
<rkd> ubotu women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<rkd> damnit
<racefire> Lonely guys
* rkd was hoping for 'sorry, i don't know anything about women'
<racefire> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<racefire> oops
<gamars> galorin: Damn I wish I had caught you a few month earlier... And now way to make you change your mind (not abotu college mind you, but about joining my team for an exiting project (of course :-p).
<kingsing> I have this "shimmering" line like 10 cm from the left side of the screen which is *very* annoying. Anyone knows what can cause that?
<racefire> Flash Player Issues: Percfect sound in ies4linux, no sound in Firefox for Windows (Wine) and choppy sound in Firefox for Linux (Ubuntu version). I have ESD enabled as is demanded by the Restricted Formats page. Help, please!
<kingsing> It reaches from top to bottom
<kingsing> racefire: Can you stop spamming the channel?
<kit^> I need to install gcc on my ubuntu whats the easiest way to ddo it?
<kingsing> kit^: apt-get install gcc?
<Flannel> kit^: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kit^> will both work?
<quintin_> I still can not get this wireless working
<quintin_> if someone patient would hold my hand, I'd greatly appreciate it
<kingsing> Anyone experienced this "shimmering line" from top to bottom on old computers?
<Joe-Kerr> hello guys, wonder if you could lend a noob a hand? :=)
<Flannel> kit^: build essential will install everything you need
<erUSUL> kit^: build essential is better
<azureal> quintin_, what card again?
<racefire> I'm just trying to get people to pay attention. Sorry if I disturbed anyone.
<gamars> galorin: What are you going in College back is for (barely english I know but you get the idea right?)
<racefire> I mean, not pay attention, remember. That's it.
<galorin> gamars, it's tempting.  would you be willing to email me a few details so I can get a better idea what I'd be dealing with?
<kit^> flannel - why isnt installed on the default install tho - i  only just installed ubuntu so just playing about
<kingsing> racefire: People tend to ignore you if you spam.. Be interesting instead
<gamars> galorin: Of course. pm me your email
<Flannel> kit^: because most people don't need it
<SI285> Can anyone help a new linux user with iSCSI installation?
<gamars> galorin: (not a registered nickname...)
<sycron> Can anyone point me in the direction of mounting/unmounting drive commands?
<quintin_> azureal: d-link dwl-g122
<Joe-Kerr> all the movies I play in totem are completely desynchronized
<erUSUL> kit^: normal people should not need to compile anything
<galorin> gamars, starting with onstruction Design and Management, then depending on the economy, either straight to work, or on to something in Surveying, like Building orensics or Conservation.
<Sneaker> hello
<Joe-Kerr> any sugestions on how to fix that?
<racefire> Can anyone help me with my flash problem?
<galorin> ^forensics
<racefire> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kit^> fair enough erUSUL that is a true point
<lookt1> !multiverse > racefire
<gamars> galorin: What a change :-p. You must have had it with computers...
<Jman8888> Is it supposed to take forever to transfer something over a LOCAL network? 70MB anout 15Minutes?
<izm99> hey all... how do i change the runlevel of pcmcia services on my desktop (which it does not apply to).  I figure it might make the bootup time a bit faster, and I wouldn't have to see a "failed" each time. ^.^
<Jman8888> by ssh...
<quintin_> azureal: I trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_%28Rev_B%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<racefire> I'm familiar with the concept of multiverse, thank you.
<synic> Jman8888: no.  We get about 10MB/s here
<erUSUL> !offtopic > gamars
<racefire> The issue is getting it to work properly.
<erUSUL> !offtopic > galorin
<sycron> 7GB would take about 15 minutes
<galorin> gamars, I'm in an area of Scotland where the tech is keeping pace with the rest of the world, but people's attitudes about technology date back to the 60's or so.
<gamars> erUSUL: Sorry...
<quintin_> make : /lib/modules/2.6-x-x-x-x/build > no such file or directory
<quintin_> I see this trying to build a netdriver
<quintin_> This is rather frustrating.  Trying to setup ubuntu for an elderly fellow
<kit^> erUSUL - if they dont need to compile anything - when installing new software and the packages havent been made what are they supposed to do?
<racefire> !pasting >quinting_
<txx2> What do I need to connect my SATA hard drive?
<lookt1> racefire: im sure you get better answers on forums?
<superm1> hey guys, to use a modeline with a fglrx driver - is it literally just adding the modeline to the monitors section and the identifier for that modeline to the modes section of screen? or is there more to it?
<racefire> !pasting>quintin_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lookt1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<racefire> What makes you say that, lookt1?
<quintin_> If you have issues with me pasting a URL , like everone else is, you can BLOW ME
<quintin_> kthnxbie
<Jman8888> synic, I envy you. I have about a 7hr wait for all of my Files to be tranfered to my Ssh server 2 FEET AWAY FROM ME!
<racefire> I don't understand
<Flannel> Jman8888: why not just sneakernet that?
<erUSUL> kit^: users should use the programs aviable in the repos trough apt... if they want more recent programs or newer versions they can learn to install b-e
<quintin_> azureal: any idea...?
<lookt1> racefire: i got answers quickly on forums
<racefire> I didn't.
<racefire> Sorry, lookt1
<Jman8888> Flannel, .....
<lookt1> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jman8888> Flannel, Because i dont know what it is..
<Darkhack> I know Ubuntu will use version .17 of the kernel.  However will it use .17.0 or will they keep up to date and use 2.6.17.8?
<Flannel> Jman8888: sneakernet is where you burn/write to physical media, then walk (hense the sneakers) to the other computer, and copy
<racefire> lookt1: How fast is fast?
<Flannel> Darkhack: ubuntu always keeps up on bugfixes
<Jman8888> Flannel, Because its 20+ Gigs of data....(A lot of Cd's and i dont have any blank dvd's to burn with)
<Darkhack> Thank you Flannel.  The newer versions of .17 fixed some IRQ issues I had.
<racefire> g2g
<racefire> Waiting for a reply on the forums.\
<erUSUL> Darkhack: probably the last 2.6.17.y + the ubuntu specific patches (mostly drivers)
<quintin_> Someone tell me what I need to do to get this driver to compile ???
<justin_> Can I uninstall the Ubuntu desktop pack with - apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> justin_: no.  that only uninstalls the meta package itself
<justin_> Flannel: Ok so how do I go back to pure Xubuntu?
<Flannel> justin_: You have to uninstall it all manually.  Unless you installed u-d with aptitude, or you can use deborphan
<kit^> im being silly but in xchat whats the equivalent of tabbing to get the full users name to appear in the input line
<erUSUL> quintin_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Tear> I m tring to listen to music from a site
<Tear> and Im missing a plug in
<Tear> I installed flash
<m1sh-L> i search the edge icons for gnome! where can i download it?
<Jman8888> .... I get faster ftp uploads than this.
<erUSUL> !enter > Tear
<quintin_> erUSUL: no network connectivity.
<justin_> Flannel: Ok so if I install Ubuntu Desktop with aptitude I can remove it?
<erUSUL> quintin_: maybe the package comes in the cd ?? if not you have a catch-22 problem
<djtansey> i have a data recovery question. i have an external drive (usb) that seemed to die while doing a fsck on it (vfat file system.) i tried it a couple of times, stupidly. i am now trying to find out if there is some kind of tool that can look into a mangled filesystem and look for whole files
<Flannel> justin_: yeah, and it'll remove all the dependencies you added with it
<quintin_> this ubuntu stuff is neat
<justin_> Perfect, does the same go for Synaptic?
<evan_w00> whats the command to list all the hda1, usb1, ect..?
<quintin_> but more wireless needs to work out of the box!!!
<selinuxium> What is the command to switch between diffent java environments?
<sycron> Anyone have any opinions on Fedora Core?
<erUSUL> evan_w00: ls /dev/ ??
<Intangir> update-alternatives java
<Intangir> or something like that
<sycron> I'm thinking about dual-booting it with Ubuntu
<Intangir> sycron: fedora core isnt worth the space it would take up
<Intangir> sycron: not if youve already got ubuntu
<evan_w00> erUSUL ohhhhh xD lol.
<sycron> Well I'd like to install a second distro, preferably with more emphasis on the terminal and less so the GUI itself
<in54no> hi, have a IDE/RAD like C++ BUilder, for linux?
<m1sh-L> has noone a idea where i can download this icons and theme? http://www.thaleweb.de/start/stuff/3dc/screen4.jpg
<erUSUL> in54no: anjuta, kdevelop, vdk builder, emacs ;) ....
<v1per> quintin_, bleh, my wireless randomly stopped working...and after i did something stupid all went down =P
<sycron> I like the debian packaging system, so I guess I could try the unstable install or something
<sycron> Slackware is also an option
<oscarpc3> hola
<in54no> erUSUL, humm, thanks, i want one, that i put a components
<sycron> I'm just wondering if there's anything particularly interesting
<sycron> Or noteworthy
<orbin> m1sh-L: ah, i've seen that one
<quintin_> erUSUL: THANK YOU !!  make is now doing something instead of bitching.  maybe I can get this driver to work now.  the guide I find for it on ubuntu docs does not tell you to install any kernel stuff
<dts> what's the leading p2p programm nowadays
<v1per> bt
<erUSUL> quintin_: no problem. we are here to help if we can
<unplugd> How to open firewall ports in ubuntu??
<orbin> m1sh-L: it's called edge
<quintin_> erUSUL: Where is modprobe.conf ??  it say to append some text to modprobe.conf... script try to grep /etc/modprobe.conf, but it does not exist ... ( ! )
<erUSUL> quintin_: now is /etc/modules.conf
<quintin_> erUSUL: mmm ok.  I put text there..... I really hope this works !
<quintin_> erUSUL: I have a file, /etc/modules , but no /etc/modules.conf ...
<erUSUL> quintin_: sorry, is /etc/modprobe.conf
* erUSUL needs some sleep
<quintin_> erUSUL: that file does not exist.  can I directly create it?
<erUSUL> quintin_: you do not have /etc/modprobe.conf nor /etc/modules.conf nor /etc/modules ??!!
<quintin_> erUSUL: I do not have /etc/modprobe.conf I do not have /etc/modules.conf I do have /etc/modules
<erUSUL> quintin_: maybe yo can add the line in some file under /etc/modprobe.d/ (i've been upgrading my installation from warty to dapper so i have all the files i told you)
<Sarra_> I need some quick help
<bertlacy812> what do u need sarra
<Sarra_> I need to Manually set the screen Resolution for my monitor
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sarra_> Thanks
<Jman8888> ssh 1 Hr to tranfer 70 MB!
<Jman8888> 1MB a minute!
<Flannel> Jman8888: if it's on your LAN, why aren't you using ftp?
<Jman8888> Flannel, Ftp is faster?
<kit^> whats the default su password
<Flannel> Jman8888: yeah, it's not encrypted
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> kit^: ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, as (again) there's usually no need
<kit^> i tried nothing and it didnt work
<Jman8888> Flannel, but i have no ftp account that can upload files...
<erUSUL> quintin_: man modprobe.conf (you can use /etc/modprobe.conf or a file under /etc/modprobe.d/ )
<Flannel> kit^: no, no.  root is disabled, we use sudo instead
<kit^> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > kit^
<Flannel> Jman8888: ah, you don't control the other machine?
<erUSUL> !root > kit^
<Jman8888> Flannel, I do control it. Just configured my Ftp wrong. Im can touch both right now they ar 2cm apart.
<Jman8888> Flannel, I dont see why it takes so long
<Flannel> Jman8888: because via ssh, you have a bunch of encryption overhead
<kit^> cheers guys
<erUSUL> Jman8888: use a more direct way to trnasfer files a combination of 'nc' and 'tar' rocks. take a look at the man page for nc
<Jman8888> erUSUL, Nc.... Sorry i have no clue...
<evan_w00> why does my "1.0X" Firefox  open up even though i installed 1.5X?
<synic> because the 1.0x is still in your path first
<evan_w00> oh
<Flannel> evan_w00: your 'sensible-browser' still points to 1.0X probably
<evan_w00> soo... is there a way to remove that?
<erUSUL> Jman8888: the example is in zless /usr/share/doc/netcat/README.gz.
<evan_w00> because i can't seem to add v1.5 via "add pplications"
<Mewshi> what's edgy?  is that the new version of ubuntu?
<abdonly> hi all, i am using dapper and i have a serious problem
<Jman8888> erUSUL, Wait what is nc....
<abdonly> suddenly i cant write anything to my hardisks
<Soccrmastr> lol wtf, my screensaver is screwed up. instea dof the regular re-login screen I get a bunch of errors :\
<Soccrmastr> says can't find "zoom" command
<orbin> Mewshi: next release, yes
<abdonly> my system says the file system is readonly?
<Jack_Sparrow> abdonly: what types of partitions are you tryint to write to?
<evan_w00> abdonly doese it say a permission error?
<abdonly> no no
<Mewshi> is it safe to set apt to use edgy's repos?
<mnvl> !tell evan_w00 about firefox
<abdonly> suddently, i can't write even to my home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Mewshi: apt is dafe.. edgy is edgy..
<orbin> Mewshi: i wouldn't :)
<abdonly> the kernel log says that  "hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }"
<Jack_Sparrow> abdonly: Sounds like someone has been using Sudo to run gui programs..
<abdonly> yes me?!
<abdonly> and what about that
<quintin_> erUSUL: I still not getting any wireless connectivity ! :(
<pyd> I'm trying to user remote desktop.  Two Ubuntu machines in different states -- The other machine is set up to allow remote connections.  I typed vncviewer xxx.xxx.xx.xxx:0 (his remote IP address).  Is this the correct way to do it?  It won't let me connect (time out).
<erUSUL> Jman8888: look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20831
<Jack_Sparrow> abdonly: It is not advised to run sudo on gui programs... gksudo is for thet or kdesu
<Jman8888> Why am i getting permission denied whenever i try to Send files with any accound in proftpd?
<erUSUL> quintin_: :(
<quintin_> erUSUL: help frend?! :(
<abdonly> i am using gksudo!
<abdonly> i heard a couple of voices in the CPU
<abdonly> also
<erUSUL> quintin_: i can not know why is failing...
<abdonly> the kernel log shows other errors!
<Jack_Sparrow> abdonly: great, then that can be eliminated as a source of permission problems... You used gksudo and not sudo to run which programs
<Tear> I plugged in my portable ntfs drive will it detect the drive
<abdonly> pptpconfig!
<tuxtux> reboot
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<abdonly> & synaptic
<Tear> I plugged in my portable ntfs drive will it detect the drive
<Tear> I plugged in my portable ntfs drive will ubuntu detect the drive
<Jman8888> erUSUL, How do i use it.... Like if i want to tranfer /home/admin/Backup to 192.168.0.10 ....
<pyd> I'm trying to use remote desktop with two Ubuntu machines in different states -- The other machine is set up to allow remote connections.  I typed vncviewer xxx.xxx.xx.xxx:0 (his remote IP address).  Is this the correct way to do it?  It won't let me connect (time out).
<orbin> Tear: one way to find out.
<quintin_> how do I install linux source for my system ??
<Tear> I plugged it in nothing
<orbin> Tear: this a usb drive?
<Tear> reboot the distro?
<Tear> firewire
<abdonly> Jack_Sparrow: pptpconfig & synaptic
<[bsd] > quintin_: Linux kernel source?
<quintin_> [bsd] : yesh
<abdonly> Jack_Sparrow: it started since i lasted updated the system
<erUSUL> Jman8888: have you read the pastebin??
<Jman8888> Yeah...Seemed vauge
<Jman8888> Sorry
<Sarra_> Um, wtf
<quintin_> Ok, I'm gonna say linux is SO NOT READY FOR DESKTOP
<orbin> Tear: does dmesg | tail say anything about it being detected?
<[bsd] > quintin_: have you down loaded the latest tar ball from kernel.org?
<looktj> brb rebooting
<quintin_> [bsd] : no.
<Jman8888> erUSUL, I mean how do i tranfer a whole folder .And how does it know where to go.
<Sarra_> I've followed the instructions on setting monitor resolution, including doing so manually, and it's not working
<erUSUL> Jman8888: othermachine is 192.168.0.10 and /some/dir is /home/admin/Backup
<abdonly> Jack_Sparrow: What is going on
<Tear> ill do one
<orbin> quintin_: in your opinion .... install the relevant linux source package using your favourite apt tool and boom you have your source
<erUSUL> Jman8888: you run the comands in the apropiate folders in both machines
<[bsd] > quintin_: please download it first
<maxxstiles> hello
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Know of a good temperature monitoring package?
<quintinNO_NETWER> NO network connectivety!!!
<evan_w00> How can I create a shortcut for an application thats not on my "Add Application" list?
<orbin> Sarra_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ... pastebin /etc/X1//xorg.conf
<orbin> *X11
<quintinNO_NETWER> Ok, so I compile this drivver, and use modprobe for it
<orbin> evan_w00: placed where?
<Tear> [17186673.216000]          command: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00
<quintin_sad> and I can't bring up the wlan0
<Tear> [17186673.216000]  ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<Tear> [17186673.216000]  ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset
<Tear> [17186693.220000]  ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command
<Tear> [17186693.220000]   1:0:0:0:
<Tear> [17186693.220000]          command: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00
<Tear> [17186693.220000]   1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<evan_w00> orbin im not sure where they're installed, all i know is that it was a .tar.gz
<quintin_sad> what would I do to create that device?
<Jman8888> erUSUL, Did you get my pm?
<orbin> Tear: don't paste in here please
<Tear> ok
<maxxstiles> Ive got a stupid question. I made my user name "root" and now i cant get thru the login screen because "root" (administrator) isnt allowed to login thru that screen. Anyone know a work around?
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<abdonly> anyone has an idea why my disk suddenly became readonly
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<maxxstiles> I installed Ubuntu lite but im getting a "fatal IO error 104" anyone know what I should do?
<Flannel> maxxstiles: what's ubuntu lite?
<orbin> evan_w00: what was it?
<maxxstiles> its ubuntu for slower older computers
<Sarra_> orbin: I manually edited xorg.conf and it's still not letting me select added resolutions
<justin_> maxxstiles: Xubuntu?
<orbin> Sarra_: pastebin it
<bertlacy812> ok, i was trying to install vnc on my xubuntu and I get a error message, "vncserver has no installation candidate" HELP
<maxxstiles> go to ubuntulite.org (i belive thats the site)
<Sarra_> Dang, it's slow
<Tear> orbin have any ideas for me///?
<Flannel> maxxstiles: you'll have to get help from them, obviously we don't know ;)
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<orbin> Tear: i can't decode that....what filesystem is it formatted in?
<abdonly> hi all, can any body tell me what that means "hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }"
<Tear> ntfs
<maxxstiles> fatal IO error 104 isnt the same deal as in regular ubuntu?
<Tear> will linux see that?
<orbin> Tear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Tear> file system?
<orbin> Tear: yes, read-only though.
<redguy> maxxstiles: when does the error occur?
<maxxstiles> at startup
<redguy> maxxstiles: after installing?
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<abdonly> hi all, can any body tell me what that means "hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }"
<GoonSquad> hey does ubuntu have builtin software that can merge two partitions
<orbin> disastorm: define broke
<GoonSquad> hey does ubuntu have builtin software that can merge two partitions
<mcphail> GoonSquad: LVM
<maxxstiles> while stuff is loading up in the begingin, from what i see it happens after the graphics adapter. S3VERGE no matching device section for instance
<cafuego> we heard you the first timr
<maxxstiles> yes redguy, installation finished
<orbin> abdonly: have you been playing around with your disks/mount settings?
<erUSUL> abdonly: is an error msg from the kernel about your drive some are harmless some not
<bertlacy812> anybody know about vnc on xubuntu
<abdonly> erUSUL: i can't write anything on my harddisk
<GoonSquad> mcphail
<GoonSquad> how does that work
<abdonly> erUSUL: even in my home dir
<Sarra_> There's no way in hell I'm getting this to work, I'm going back to windows on my desktop
<abdonly> orbin: not for the primary hardisk
<erUSUL> abdonly: faulty hardware i guess
<quintin_sad> If I want a wireless adapter that will AUTOMAGICALLY WORK WITH NO FRACKING AROUND WITH IT which should I buy?
<quintin_sad> For laptop
<maxxstiles> I think its a harware issue. Is there a command to setup my hardware? serverx or something?
<quintin_sad> so pcmcia or usb
<abdonly> erUSUL: suddenly? while i am working
<mcphail> GoonSquad: here's a good introduction: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<Brokenstein> anybody here use fceu?
<fetale> Does anybody know if you can install ubuntu server VIA netboot
<erUSUL> abdonly: i can not know for sure...
<izm99> how do i prevent the orinoco module from loading when I insert my wireless card?
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<phaedrus_> hi hi...
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<erUSUL> izm99: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<phaedrus_> how do i remove the ubuntu splash screen when system is booting up?
<looktj> hi
<izm99> erUSUL, Thanks, I'll try that!
<phaedrus_> i am trying to go strictly fluxbox and that thing is annoying
<looktj> how do i update java(jre)
<looktj> ?
<orbin> phaedrus_: which splash screen exactly?
<looktj> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<GoonSquad> pcwick can you give me an exact command tomerge 2 partitions
<avis> looktj you try the wiki ?
<kyefun> which cd burning program lets you burn a cd image?
<quintin_sad> no one here has recommendation for a wireless drive ?????
<quintin_sad> er\
<quintin_sad> wireless adapter !???????
<phaedrus_> orbin:  its the one that says ubuntu and underneith that says what is going on during the boot process...
<phaedrus_> the one when you first boot before the login manager
<orbin> phaedrus_: remove the usplash package
<izm99> kyefun, right click in nautilus... should be an option
<avis> kyefun, cdrdao i think.  not sure.  command prompt burner with alot of syntax.
<orbin> phaedrus_: or remove 'splash' from the kernel line in grub
<looktj> how do i update java??
<avis> hi cappi
<tuxtux> bye  at all
<phaedrus_> i just want it all gone....gnome kde all that crap
<phaedrus_> hehe
<kyefun> izm99-> awesome thanks, can't believe i missed that
<kit^> im trying to install a prog to my /usr/share area and ive extracted the targz to my home area and i did .configure/ --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc but it seems to still install it to my home dir folder how can i get it to install to my /usr/share folder??
<synic> new version of exaile folks... get it while it's hot and all that.  http://exaile.org/files/exaile_0.2b5_i386.deb
<nbjayme> hello everyone! :)
<francolq> Hello. This is the first time I boot my amd64 kubuntu dapper. I enabled universe and multiverse but still cant find where is the webmin package... some help?
<looktj> noone is answering my question
* orbin gives synic a listen tshirt :P
<looktj> ?
<Flannel> francolq: webmin is not in dapper
<synic> orbin: :P
<Flannel> !tell looktj about java
<synic> orbin: you a listen dev?
<orbin> synic: nah, just prefer it
<orbin> exaile's nice too though
<bertlacy812> can i install vnc on xubuntu???
<synic> orbin: listen is pretty sweet, I must admit.
<kornel> How I can clear mbr ?
<quintin_sad> Is there a way to run through detecting all of my hardware again ?
<phaedrus_> if i have a module islsm_usb islsm_device and islsm     how do i get rid of those?
<orbin> synic: not as featured as exaile though ... but like i said, i just prefer it
<looktj> flannel:that didnt help
<nbjayme> i found an issue when printing pdf. I created a pdf with image transparency but the printout will darken the transparent pixels.  so i was forced to use acrobat reader.  the problem is the "Print number of copies" option.  i print a postscript then use the doc viewer to print. i stated 20 copies but only one copy is printed everytime. :(
<erkanoz07> how can i every start up mii-tool -F 10baseT-HD automatic
<IcemanV9> which kernel that will fits centrino?? 386? 686?
<mcphail> IcemanV9: use the 686
<IcemanV9> thks
<nivanson> Hi, I am having some trouble with my ATI Radeon Mobility 9000. It won't work with fglrx. Is there a special driver for the mobility cards or is it the same? Anyone else experiencing this trouble?
<orbin> erkanoz07: sys > prefs > sessions > startup progs
<francolq> bad news! i use webmin to configure shorewall to share my internet connection to a LAN... can you suggest me another easy/fast way to do it?
<orbin> nivanson: define won't work
<nivanson> orbin: define?
<quintin_sad> realloy
<nivanson> orbin: oh
<quintin_sad> a wireless adapter recommendation would be nice !!!
<devnull> would anyone know why my gtk theme doesn't work anymore for network manager and synaptic but my gtk2 themes are all fine ?
<nivanson> orbin: it crashes whenever it anything wants opengl.
<mcphail> nivanson: i have used the fglrx with that card, but the "mobility" series have vendor-specific changes so YMMV
<devnull> i get default with default X cursors for those apps
<nivanson> mcphail: did you use it with radeon 9000 or radeon 9000 mobility? :)
<erkanoz07> orbin i must run root
<mcphail> nivanson: mobility
<orbin> nivanson: does fglrxinfo indicate  fglrx is working (it should show ati, not mesa)
<rbond> Has anyone ever used VLC and the sound randomly cuts off temporarily
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<nivanson> mcphail: i see. did you get your accelration to work?
<mcphail> nivanson: yes
<cedric_> hi ! is somone getting issues with locale or belocs  (edgy) ?
<nivanson> mcphail: great :) then i know its not impossible :D
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<mcphail> nivanson: but as i said, one mobility card is not the same as another
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<cedric_> oki
<nivanson> orbin: i will check it out soon! I am using xorgs ati driver atm cuz I was pretty annoyed by the x11 crashes.
<mcphail> nivanson: ati don't even provide windows drivers for them
<nbjayme> what commandline tool can i use to print a postscript file?
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<erUSUL> nbjayme: lp *.ps
<nivanson> mcphail: Hmm, I was using windows on this laptop before too and then I think I had to download specific mobility drivers.
<nbjayme> erUSUL, thanks... i'll try that.
<izm99> quintin_sad, you could try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<mcphail> nivanson: the ati site directs you to your vendor's homepage (or at least it used to)
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<quintin_sad> izm99: I've been there for the last six hours.
<quintin_sad> ubuntu sux
<nivanson> mcphail: Yeah! That's how it was! And I was pointed to some wierd drivers... It sucked ;)
<Jbirk> I got a job working for Dell Tech support
<disastorm> hi can someone help me my Alacarte broke
<izm99> quintin_sad, well, I have an rt2500 chipset, and it works out of the box w/dapper.
<Jbirk> I work in the U.S.A. and just took it as a temporary job.
<quintin_sad> izm99: what is the part you are using ?
<Jbirk> That is a linksys right?
<quintin_sad> quintin_sad: I have ... rt2570 ... it won't do shit
<Jbirk> WMP54G?
<nivanson> mcphail: Do you remember having to do something specific to enable your hardware accelration for the radeon 9000 mobility card on dapper or was it just install'n'go for you? I searched for the problem I was having some and I noticed it might be a bug in the driver that should be fixed now. It might work this time!
<quintin_sad> izm99: I have rt2570   and it won't do anything.  what is your part?  I am trying to get to work DWL-G122 from D-Link
<mcphail> nivanson: it was actually breezy I installed on the laptop. But, no, there wasn't anything special to be done.
<Collin> Hey anyone here has some insight on the job opening for ubuntu in Montreal ?
<erUSUL> quintin_sad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_%28Rev_B%29
<devnull> any plans for e17 in ubuntu ?
<mcphail> nivanson: the driver has worked right through from warty
<matiu> How can I make "gcc" be gcc-3.4 ?
<quintin_sad> erUSUL: found that on my own forever ago.  ti won't work
<izm99> quintin_sad, i'm using an msi pci card... can't remember model.
<nivanson> mcphail: Thank you! :)
<francolq> Flannel: do you know if it is planned to include webmin again in future releases?
<dane_> hi! i have ubuntu 5.10 PPC on my iMac g3 400 mhz 256mb 10gb. i also have windows on PC. they r in lan. from iMac i can access windows smb shared files, but from win i cant access ubuntu's files because it asks for username and pass??? i tryed with my user and pass and with root's user & pass and it dont work? what im doing wrong?
<orbin> matiu: make a symbolic link?
<jbroome> webmin is the devil
<v1per> quintin_sad: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces
<mcphail> matiu: most configure scripts will let you change the "CC" environment variable. Just point that to gcc-3.4
<matiu> orbin: is there no apt way?
<bimberi> devnull: not sure, there is http://ebuntu.org/ though
<looktj> what is the command to install a bin fil
<quintin_sad> v1per: what I added to it at bottom is \n iface rausb0 inet dhcp \n wireless-essid APL \n auto rausb0
<matiu> ok thanks guys I'll use alias gcc=gcc-3.4 for now...
<looktj> e
<quintin_sad> izm99: mcphailis it nearby so you can look ?
<redcard> So the official Ubuntu book came out
<looktj> what is the command to install a bin file
<izm99> quintin_sad, sorry?  what's mcphailis?
<Flannel> francolq: I have no idea.
<orbin> looktj: make sure it's executable, then run it via terminal
<quintin_sad> izm99: mcphailis ?!?!?!?
<izm99> quintin_sad, you said it, not me.  :|
* mcphail is puzzled as well
<quintin_sad> quintin_sad: I said no such thing!!!
<looktj> orbin: it's a jdk file
<bimberi> looktj: 'chmod +x file.bin' then './file.bin'
<izm99> quintin_sad, i have witnesses.  many, in fact.  just look at history.
<francolq> Flannel: ok, thanks anyway...
<bimberi> !java
<quintin_sad> izm99: I have never in my life said mcphailis
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<quintin_sad> izm99: you look at history
<v1per> quintin_sad, you said 'mcphailis'
<quintin_sad> take that object oriented bull out of the !java.  no end user knows what object oriented is or gives a fuck
<quintin_sad> v1per: only after he did
<quintin_sad> holy fuck I did
<quintin_sad> my bad!
<mcphail> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quintin_sad> izm99: I mean is your adapter nearby so you can look
<avis> quintin_sad, watch your language
<v1per> "<quintin_sad> izm99: mcphailis it nearby so you can look ?"
<quintin_sad> v1per: anything in my interfaces file that does not look kosher?
<Flannel> !language
<v1per> nah, looks ok
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quintin_sad> yea please watch your operating system and keep it user friendly
<v1per> did you try getting latest driver for your card ?
<izm99> quintin_sad, the model number?  It's not the same as yours so I don't know what good it will do... but sure, one sec..
<avis> quintin_sad, maybe there is more to java than you know
<quintin_sad> so why is it not doing anything
<quintin_sad> yes it is
<quintin_sad> avis: END USER  Do you know what an end user is????  it's someone who just wants there computer to work.  IE THEY DONT CARE HOW JAVA WORKS.  they just want to play their yahoo! games.
<quintin_sad> avis: read my comment and infer what I'mt alking about kthnx
<looktj> quintin_sad: you can't read?
<quintin_sad> looktj: /ignored bie
<redcard> quintin_sad, et al: Let's kinda take it back a notch, kay?
<quintin_sad> if ubotu is meant to help users, the object oriented bit has no place there.  KISS
<v1per> quintin_sad, how about http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/blog/2005.10.23.html
<quintin_sad> v1per: looking
<v1per> quintin_sad, change THE_SSID=test to THE_SSID=APL
<izm99> quintin_sad, i have an MSI PC54G2.  *shrug*
<GStubbs43> Does anyone know where I can find the audacious logo to use as an icon.... I can't find it... I think it is a black circle with an a in it.
<quintin_sad> v1per: where do I cahnge that at...?  I have no such text in interfaces
<v1per> what?!
<avis> quintin_sad, perhaps the people that run this channel dont specifically cater to newbies.
<v1per> from the site i just mentioned, there is a script...
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: yes, looking there...
<v1per> in the script, there are the words THE_SSID=test
<Jbirk> Has anyone here ever provided tech support?
<v1per> but you might want to read through the whole thing and download + compile the driver mentioned from source
<TokenBad> if a friend had hoary installed how would he update to dapper?
<darkrain> Hello
<jrib> !upgrade > TokenBad
<v1per> and it's not ubuntu_sux, it's your_wireless_card_sux
<bimberi> TokenBad: (s)he needs update to breezy then dapper
<jrib> TokenBad: you upgrade hoary to breezy and then breezy to dapper
<TokenBad> ok thanks
<darkrain> my install hangs at %15 "detecting File Systems". any idea how to fix this?
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, i've been through much worse wireless trouble... *remembers gentoo*
<mikeymike-linux> roogs
<Jbirk> darkrain, you should check the install media
<TokenBad> I went to the first link and it don't load anything other than a page that says breezyupdate but then nothing on how
<darkrain> tokenbad: give it a moment, sometimes its slow loading the rest
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: hrm.  whole new driver !!
<v1per> exactly.
<looktj> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Flannel> Don't use automatix.
<looktj> why?
<Flannel> Because it'll break your system
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, i might not be here to see the end (if it works), so gl
<looktj> can someone tell me how to run a bin file?
<looktj> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> looktj: someone told you earlier. Make it executable and then just call it from the terminal
<looktj> how do i make executable?
<mcphail> looktj: chmod +x file.bin
<looktj> im a newb
<looktj> thank
<v1per> looktj: go through a linux survival course ;)
<v1per> linuxsurvival.com
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: so... which files did I frack up with my meddling so far... I think maybe just modprobe.conf and interfaces.  maybe
<v1per> oh, but you may not have set up your java yet
<darkrain> can someone tell me the difference between the x386 alternate and desktop install?
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, interfaces looks ok, so
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: gentoo somewhat a pain in the ass.  one of my servers with gentoo net driver DISAPPEARED
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: MISSING IN ACTION.  Just GONE
<cef> I've got a P4 board w/SiS 661FX/SiS 964 (north/southbridge) combo on it running Dapper (6.06.1), and "reboot" or Ctrl-Alt-Del (which calls reboot) doesn't work. Machine halts and powers off properly, but reboot goes through the shutdown procedure and then hangs (have to power off or reset via button). Gives me a diagnostic message on the screen and that's it. Tried -386 and -686 kernels to no avail. Reset button works. Any suggestion
<cef> s?
<focculare> how can I look up all my files on the hard drive with ubuntu (meaning the Windows files)
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, ah, so don't get pissed off at ubuntu just yet
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: I'm wondering.  wtf, what's going on with daedelus ??!  so I take a monitor to it, plug it in, and it's on, but there's no driver.  had to configure modules and install them... then put in the appropriate dependency file ... was crazy.
<ubuntu_sux> well it is supposed to be easy for user, eh
<v1per> relatively
<jrib> focculare: by "look up" do you mean mount windows drives?
<v1per> but keep in mind who its parent is
<focculare> jrib: yes, i have a problem loading loading up windows on this laptop, and i want to use ubuntu to get to the files in My documents, and so on, and make a backup to later format and reinstall windows on it
<looktj> looktj@looktj:~$ chmod +x jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin
<looktj> looktj@looktj:~$ ./jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin
<looktj> ./jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<looktj> ./jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin: line 1: `<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Error</TITLE></HEAD><BODY>'
<looktj> looktj@looktj:~$
<v1per> pastebin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<v1per> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jrib> !ntfs > focculare
<nivanson> I ended up getting the same problem with my ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility; this is what I get: http://paste.uni.cc/9538
<v1per> looktj: don't flood; pastebin
<jrib> looktj: are you using dapper?
<mcphail> looktj: looks as if your file hasn't downloaded properly
<nivanson> v1per: You are sort of flooding "don't flood" more than he is flooding ^
<looktj> yep
<focculare> sorry jrib, what do you fin with !ntfs...
<jrib> looktj: if you enabled multiverse, you can install sun-java5-jdk using synaptic or apt-get
<dane_> can i install KDE on ubuntu 5.10 ppc edition? how?
<jrib> focculare: it prompts the bot to send you the info you want :)  Did you get a private message from ubotu?
<jrib> !kde > dane_
<v1per> nivanson, shhh
<ubuntu_sux> I tries this new driver
* nivanson shrugs ^^
<mcphail> looktj: what is the output of "file yourfilename.bin"?
<ubuntu_sux> if it doesn't work then I hate ubuntu forever
* v1per laughs
<dane_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<v1per> ?!
<focculare> right i see it now... thanks jrib
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, your prob is distro independent...
<dane_> jrib, thanks
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, driver compiled ok?
<looktj> jrib: i enabled multiverse, others: sorry for flooding
<nivanson> I am upgrading my kernel + driver packages right now to the newest version. I hope this will solve my accelration problem.
<cef> darkrain: alternate has a text mode installer. Can also be used to install servers (minimal install). desktop is a LiveCD that you can play with, and then install from within the LiveCD
<jrib> looktj: so just install the sun-java5-jdk package and you will get the jdk
<v1per> nivanson, it could
<ubuntu_sux> if anyone is with devs or knows devs or something TELL THEM TO ADD MORE WIRELESS STUFFS TO INSTALL CD KTHNXBIE
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: hellifno
<focculare> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: going to this guy's apartment in tiny retirement castle to try that......
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, now you're speaking in riddles
<ubuntu_sux> v1per: how so ?
<flipfone> i have a question.
<looktj> jrib: thank you
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, your previous 2 posts
<ubuntu_sux> laptop is here at library.  library is closing... so going to his place to work on it
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flipfone> lol ok ty
<dane_> !smb windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v1per> ubuntu_sux, wireless is one of those issues that brings out the worst in everybody
<v1per> !keywords
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keywords - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v1per> lol
<flipfone> i installed a c compiler using automatix but i try to compile and make and no compiler is found in the path. can anyone help?
<ubuntu_sux> darn tooting
<focculare> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jrib> flipfone: install build-essential
<jrib> !compile > flipfone
<mcphail> flipfone: install "build-essential", and don't use automatix again ;)
<v1per> !spam > v1per
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v1per> lol
<dane_> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> ubuntu_sux: the way i fixed my wireless is changing stuff in the AP
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<eegore> has the 64 bit version got better app support yet?
<v1per> jrib: why didnt it privately tell me that it knows nothing about spam?
<mcphail> eegore: the things that disn't work before still won't work
<jrib> v1per: because it isn't programmed that way, but maybe you can suggest it as a feature with a bug report
<jrib> dane_: try:  /msg ubotu samba
<robertj> is there a task for the LAMP server, metapackage, what?
<v1per> dane_: just open a query w/ ubotu
<v1per> i'm having loads of fun
<Jbirk> How can I install LAMP all at once?
<Jbirk> Is there something in Synaptics?
<jrib> !lamp > Jbirk
<ubuntu_sux> looktj: not there , no wireless devices even exist!!!
<piclez> hi I've set using 'export JAVA_HOME' how can I see all system variables, like SET in Windows?
<v1per> "v1per> nothing
<v1per> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothing...."
<eegore> mcphail: so if I want a pacdkage for it that is not offered, I would be better off compiling it myself maybe?
<Jbirk> what do you mean !lamp?
<mcphail> eegore: the problem lies with packages with no source code (such as flash)
<jrib> piclez: printenv maybe
<jrib> Jbirk: check your private messages from ubotu, !lamp invokes the bot to send you info
<eegore> ah there is the rub
<mcphail> eegore: the open-source apps are well supported under amd64
<v1per> ay, there's the rub*
<Drako60> how do i mount a parrall zip drive?
<v1per> or maybe it's aye...
<piclez> thanks jrib :)
<Grok_> !lamp > Grok_
<eegore> so flash is still working on their 64 bit version huh
<mcphail> eegore: no, flash does not work at all
<mcphail> eegore: although, personally i see that as a _feature_ :)
<Dravas> I know I can mount a windows partition in Ubuntu but can I mount the Ubuntu Partition in Windows?
<eegore> what about the 64 bit NVidia drivers
<angel12> hey guys. whenever i try to play an avi file, i get sound, but no video, any help?
<mcphail> eegore: they are fine
<flasher> after install mplayer via "sudo aptitude", i tried playing an avi file but got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20834
<flasher> after installiing w32codecs, i still got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20836. Please help!
<flasher> i don't know what to do
<flasher> i don't know what's wrong?
<flasher> I thought i did everything right
<looktj> how do i run a sh file
<eegore> so I would just put it on a seperate boot until it becoames ready for prime time
<altair_> sh ./
<cef> I've got a P4 board w/SiS 661FX/SiS 964 (north/southbridge) combo on it running Dapper (6.06.1), and "reboot" or Ctrl-Alt-Del (which calls reboot) doesn't work. Machine halts and powers off properly, but reboot goes through the shutdown procedure and then hangs (have to power off or reset via button). Gives me a diagnostic message on the screen and that's it. Tried -386 and -686 kernels to no avail. Reset button works. Any suggestion
<cef> s?
<altair_> filename
<KenSentMe> looktj: sh ./filename
<looktj> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<flasher> do i have to restart the computer or something?
<focculare> jrib: ok so I have to mount a partition, but how do it do it... a partition of all the windows hardrive
<mcphail> looktj: the file suffix is not important in linux
<looktj> KenSentMe: thanks ill try that
<altair_> how do i add my wireless card to nm-applet, it only shows my wireless connection
<altair_> i mean wired connection
<flipfone> foccular https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-40b4842b2a3a2f56987675b3fed4e878fcec2dd9
<KenSentMe> Dravas: there is software to view ext3 partitions in Windows, but's not like viewing files on a fat32/ntfs disk. It's a special program and wont be able in Explorer as far as i know
<jrib> Dravas: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html works well for me
<Dravas> thanks jrib
<flasher> 	!info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in dapper
<jrib> focculare: k, did you see the script on the wiki page ubotu sent you?  diskmounter?
* flipfone-aWay is Away, Reason: ( I'm currently away, please leave a message ) | Since: ( Wednesday, August 16, 2006. 11:10:15 ) Xlack v2.1
<goochy> can anybody give me advice on how to make the side buttons work on my MS Intellimouse?
<goochy> I tried what they suggest in the wiki and it didn't work
<hav0k> can someone help me with this gnome-dock?
<hav0k> im trying to install it, but i really dont know how to
<hav0k> it came as cairo-dock-0.0.1b.tar.gz
<Machtyn> just after installation, does ubuntu (dapper) have any remote access ports open?  (i.e. ssh, telnet, vnc)
<mcphail> Machtyn: not by default
<hav0k> how do i install cairo-dock-o.o.1b.tar.gz?
<rsk> compile it probably
<hav0k> how do i do that?
<Machtyn> dang.  It wants to boot right into the WM, and I have it hooked into a tv that can't handle anything but 640x480 or less
<Machtyn> Oh, wait... I can hit F1 to get a terminal, right?
<looktj> omg i got "main" error
<t00l3r> I want to put ubuntu on my USB stick. My other laptop picks my USB stick up fine although it wont boot the iso
<Flannel> Machtyn: ctrl-alt-f1
<focculare> jrib: ok i managed to mount the windows partition, now how can I send some files to a windows based pc via ethernet
<Machtyn> Flannel: thanks!
<t00l3r> I want to put ubuntu on my USB stick. My other laptop picks my USB stick up fine although it wont boot the iso, its formatted as fat16, everything is fine
<looktj> brb\
<hav0k> rsk, how do i compile it?
<v1per> focculare, if it's ntfs, you won't really be able to write to it
<Fluxboxen> Just a quick Question its probably my stupidity, I want a different "Window Border" so I go to system>>preferances>>theme>>theme details and its not there
<Fluxboxen> any ideas
<hav0k> Fluxboxen, are you running compiz by any chance?
<Fluxboxen> Indeed I am
<jeff303> what is the difference between dpkg-reconfigure and reinstalling a package in synaptic?
<Fluxboxen> is that the problem?
<hav0k> yeah
<focculare> v1per: ok, but i just want to copy some files, and send them to my computer, I don't want to modify any of those files
<hav0k> Fluxboxen, well, you have to use something like cgwd
<v1per> focculare, but if you're in windows, you can use a prog called explore2fs to find your linux partition and export filees
<v1per> (i.e. copy them from linux to windows)
<JackMacOKC> SANE 1.0.14 is in universe, but I can't tell if thats the frontend or backend. I need to install 1.0.18 backend to get my scanner to work. How can I tell which one the package in universe is?
<hav0k> Fluxboxen, i know when i run compiz, it kills the gnome window decorator.
<hav0k> just today i installed cgwd and now i can change the window borders
<Fluxboxen> hav0k: Oh well, I thought it might have something to do with it
<Fluxboxen> hav0k: I'll try installing that and will report back if it works
<bubu1uk> any1 knows good player that can record stream (shoutcast)?
<focculare> yeah, but the problem is that the windows of the machine i need the files won't load up, that's why i need to back'em up, so I can reformat the hd and reinstall windows, etc..
<hav0k> Fluxboxen, but yeah, just install cgwd, and you also have to edit the file you have that starts compiz
<hav0k> so it will load cgwd
<Fluxboxen> will do
<hav0k> cool
<kit^> im trying to install a piece of software and i want all the files to go into t he /usr/share dir. I've extracted the targz to my home dir and when i try install it just installs it to the dir its at. how do i get it to install to the /usr/share dir?
<Fluxboxen> Thanks for that hav0k
<shadeofgrey> hey
<bj_> hey all
<hav0k> okay, so i downloaded this cairo-dock and its just a tar.gz file... what do i do with that to install it?
<shadeofgrey> im getting a new samsung smartphone tomorow and i currently havew the audiovox smt 5600 smartphone now... and i have 2,700 entries in my ciontact list
<Warbo> Which device is the serial port usually on? /dev/ttys0 or /dev/ttyS0?
<Warbo> (I have both)
<bj_> Does linux deal well with new hardware? I want to replace my mobo and processor but keep everything else. Do I have to do anything before I shut it down for the last time?
<txx2> hello, I bought an sata II hard drive. It didn't come with any cables and of course I only have an IDE cable. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<kit^> hav0k: extract the folder, find the install file and follow the instructions
<shadeofgrey> i was wondering if anybody knows of programs for ubuntu or kubuntu that handle transfer of contacts from one phone to the otyher
<jrib> focculare: I don't know what your best option is, but here are my thoughts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, set up ssh on windows, burn physical media, tar.gz the files and then send them through some chat protocol like aim
<Warbo> bj_: Usually only partitions and graphics cards need to be tweaked. Sometimes sound, but not usually
<shadeofgrey> can ubuntu handle SLI graphics configurations?
<hav0k> kit^, the install file?  there is a file that is cairo-dock.  is that it?
<JackMacOKC> txx2, you have to have a sata cable
<hav0k> because i try to sudo ./cairo-dock, but i get a "Floating point exception"
<JackMacOKC> txx2, you also have to have a sata controller
<kit^> try ./usrinst.sh see if that works
<hav0k> kit^, for me?
<kit^> yes hav0k
<hav0k> okay
<txx2> JackMacOKC,  what do I search for?.. i put in 'sata cable' on www.ebuyer.com nothing.
<hav0k> it says command not found... i dont think that file is in the folder
<txx2> JackMacOKC,  I'm not sure if my mobo has an sata contorller, it is a msi k8n neo2 platinum
<kit^> you sure there isnt a text file in that folder called INSTALL?
<JackMacOKC> txx2: you're better getting one locally. you usually pay outrageous shipping on something like that..its a 10 dollar cable.
<hav0k> ive got a Makefile, but i dont know what to do with those still... ive used linux for about a year and i dont know what makefiles are for
<JackMacOKC> txx2: this isnt really ubuntu related, i'll PM you
<jacaru> Hello. I am trying to use a bluetooth mouse with evdev driver. The udev device wont be created until the mouse is connected to the dongle. To connect the mouse to the dongle I have to move the mouse or press one of ots buttons. This means Xorg wont load unless I do something fast with the mouse at boot. Its a pain. Any suggestions?
<hav0k> kit^, definitely no INSTALL file... i know what you're talking about though
<kit^> hav0k: where did you download the targz from?
<hav0k> gnome-dock.org
<bj_> ok whoops
<bj_> did anyone say anything
<hav0k> i tried looking through the ubuntu forums to see if anyone else had installed this on their system, which im sure people have, but i didnt find anything
<bj_> OK iall ask again since I hit a wrong button and erased the answers :)
<JackMacOKC> txx2: check your PM window
<bj_> If I get a new mobo and go to dual core, will I have to change anything or will the bootup process catch this and load the appropriate stuff?
<kit^> can you send me the targz?
<kit^> hav0k ^
<hav0k> kit^, yeah sure...
<omnid> Nah, now I don't wanna talk about it
<piclez> why setting 'export JAVA_HOME=XX' it's not being saved after a reboot? am I missing something
<v1per> hav0k, usually you start off by doing ./configure, then a make file appears
<lookt1> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cef> I've got a P4 board w/SiS 661FX/SiS 964 (north/south) combo running Dapper (6.06.1), and "reboot"/Ctrl-Alt-Del (calls reboot) doesn't work. Machine "halt"s and powers off properly, but "reboot" goes through shutdown and then hangs (have to power off or reset via button). Get a "Restarting system" msg on the screen - that's it. Tried -386 and -686 kernels, no diff. Reset button works. Any suggestions?
<v1per> hav0k, then "make", and sometimes "sudo make install"
<JackMacOKC> bj_: what kernel are you running now?
<bj_> non smp
<_tcc> For some reason I was downloading mplayer and now I have no sound drivers.
<_tcc> I cannot hear a damn thing.
<bj_> JackMacOKC: k7 non smp
<_tcc> What should I check for?
<lookt1> what is the chmod command
<JackMacOKC> bj_: k7 has smp built in..should pick it up right away IIRC
<lookt1> i forgot
<hav0k> v1per, it came with a Makefile
<_tcc> setting permissions
<JackMacOKC> lookt1: sets permissions
<jrib> lookt1: type 'man chmod'
<bj_> JackMacOKC: nice, and chipset stuff will be auto taken care of?
<JackMacOKC> bj_: that i'm not sure of, but i think so.
<hav0k> v1per, i really dont know much about makefiles, but i tried sudo make Makeflie... i dont know what that does
<v1per> hav0k: just go into the directory and type "make"
<lookt1> !man chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hav0k> i tried sudo make install, but it says, "No rule to make target 'install',  Stop."
<hav0k> okay
<kit^> vlper: if ive extracted my targz and tried installing it using the ./configure and setting the prefix and the sysconfdir to /usr and /etc respectively why does the program install itself to the directory where it is atm and not /usr/share?
<v1per> hav0k: never have a make install before a make
<JackMacOKC> lookt1: man chmod in a terminal
<hav0k> v1per, i tried just make and it said, "Nothing to be done for 'all'."
<Brokenstein> im trying to transfer data from an external hd and its moving way slower than it should (cpu,ram not showing too much activity on monitor) is it possible my usb driver isnt supporting usb2?
<hav0k> kit^, i tried to send you the flie, but its still "waiting"
<v1per> hav0k, hmm, then idk... it came w/o a readme, eh
<lookt1> jrib: chmod -X ./fillename to make files executable right?
<hav0k> yeah, v1per, no readme
<kit^> hav0k: hasnt had anything my end
<hav0k> okay, ill try again
<JackMacOKC> bj_: either way, if you have the k7 kernel it will run fine..and if theres no smp, just update to the newest kernel and you'll have 2 procs
<hav0k> hmm, it still says waiting kit^
<jrib> lookt1: lowercase x
<v1per> kit^, not sure
<kit^> hav0k: dont understand
<lookt1> jrib: ok
<bj_> JackMacOKC: yeah thats kind of what I figured. thanks
<JackMacOKC> bj_: np
<kit^> vlper: it didnt make sense to me, shall i just extract the dir into the /usr/share then run all the config stuff?
<v1per> kit^, btw, the 2nd char in my name is a one (1)
* v1per smiles
<kit^> v1per: ah was wondering why it wasnt coming up on tab when i did vl!!
<hav0k> so v1per, you dont know what exactly to do for it?  there is a Makefile, cairo-dock, cairo-dock.c, configure.scan, start-cairo-dock.sh, tango-colors.h, and then a bunch of icon files
<bobc> I have the Kubuntu livecd - how can I boot into the CLI to fix my system. I'm using tv-out and the gui isn't coming up properly. I just want a command line so I can fix my grub config.
<v1per> kit^,  you could try that, if directory important to you
<v1per> is*
<v1per> bobc: did you try Ctrl+Alt+f1?
<kit^> v1per: it doesnt effect it tho does it?
<v1per> bobc: then usually Ctrl+Alt+f7 to go back
<v1per> nope
<v1per> this is becoming an interesting compiling problem
<hav0k> kit^, where were you wanting to put the file?
<hav0k> /usr/share?
<bobc> v1per: no, didn't try that. that drops you out of x11?
<kit^> hav0k: yeha
<v1per> bobc: ctrl+alt+   <f1, f2, f3....>  should switch ...i forget the term for it
<v1per> bobc: it allows multiple logons to the system
<v1per> sessions, if you will
<hav0k> kit^, did it work by just putting it in /usr/share?
<pebkac> hi.  i've already plowed through the forums and the wiki, but i seem to have an idiot problem.  i can connect to my wireless router, but i can't actually _do_ anything.
<v1per> hav0k: maybe get some C   IDE and compile?
<pebkac> i can't ping it.  i've even disabled all WEP/security, same problem.
<hav0k> v1per, huh?  C    IDE?
<kit^> hav0k: havent tried but going to now
<pebkac> i've got an intel 3945abg wireless card, if that means anything... although ubuntu claims to have identified it properly.
<v1per> C as in the programming language, and IDE as in integrated developing environment
<BlueEagle> pebkac: got the ndiswrapper in and everything?
<hav0k> v1per, well, i got the C part, there is the cairo-dock.c file in there
<looktj> chmod: cannot access `./jdk-1_5_0_8-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<BlueEagle> pebkac: ie. have you done what's written in !wireless?
<pebkac> well, i can't really do that if i can't get out onto the net.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell pebkac about wireless
<BlueEagle> pebkac: Ahh, I see.
<pebkac> why would i need the wrappers if ubuntu claims it's got my card pegged?
<pebkac> nobody else seems to have problems with my card
<BlueEagle> pebkac: because most wireless NICs are like winmodems.
<BlueEagle> pebkac: i386 or amd64 system?
<harisund> Is there a gnome only channel?
<pebkac> i386
<sl0b> hello! I had a video capture card plugged in USB when I installed Ubuntu. Now it is trying to use that as my sound card. How do I remove it as the 'default' sound device?
<v1per> hav0k: omg, ... did you try to execute the .sh file?
<BlueEagle> pebkac: encryption?
<v1per> i forgot about this chance
<hav0k> the start-cairo-dock.sh?
<v1per> hav0k: i feel stupid now
<looktj> k i made a bin executeable
<earthling> synaptic error 'Dynamic MMap ran out of room' - Using -o APT::Cache-Limit="big number" works on cli but added it to apt.config and the problem is still there.  Any Help??
<v1per> hav0k: cd into the directory, then do ./start-cairo-dock.sh
<pebkac> none at the moment
<pebkac> turned it off to see if that was the problem, since gnome seems to have trouble with WAP
<pebkac> and shared WEP, at that
<hav0k> v1per, yes, i had tried that
<v1per> what error
<hav0k> v1per, and i got some error as no such file or directory
<hav0k> and a floating point exception
<BlueEagle> pebkac: anything useful if you run iwconfig?
<kit^> whats the command for extracting tar.gz's in console?
<v1per> hav0k: could you paste it on some pastebin site?
<sl0b> kit: tar -zxvf [file] 
<_w^x_> anyone familar with the DVD ripper programs included with Ubuntu?
<v1per> kit^,  usually   tar -xzf file
<kit^> merci beaucoup
<hav0k> i dont know any pastebin sites
<_w^x_> and what do you recommend?
<pebkac> i'll have to write the info down when i boot back into ubuntu
<matiu> What's the package that makes me able to build things (like firefox)
<looktj> how do i install jdk 08? I made the bin file executable by chmod
<matiu> I'm getting "gcc cannot create executables"
<BlueEagle> pebkac: also have a look in the menu System-->Administration-->Networking to see if your card is there.
<pebkac> i know it picks up the mac, the ip (properly assigned from the router) and all the right subnet/gateway stuff.
<pebkac> it is
<robertj> _w^x_: I recommend k9copy
<v1per> hav0k, http://pastebin.ca/ for example
<hav0k> can we just use that one v1per ?
<bobc> v1per: ctrl-alt-f1 did give me a command line, however the commands didn't do anything. 'ls /' simply gave a new line with a cursor and nothing else. ctrl-c did nothing.
<BlueEagle> pebkac: ok. then we'll move along in the troubleshooting. (you might want to have a looksee on these pages yourself. Perhaps save them so you can review them when in linux.
<v1per> hav0k: sry?
<BlueEagle> )
<redcard> _w^x_: DVD Ripper programs are kinda falling behind, though.  Newer DVDs might not be rippable
<BlueEagle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking and really most of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> pebkac: ^
<looktj> v1per: how do i install the jdk bin file
<_w^x_> redcard, Right now i'm using Thoggen
<looktj> i made it executable
<v1per> hav0k: i was asking if you could paste the error at pastebin.ca
<kit^> hmmm wouldnt extract it  for some reason
<redcard> _w^x_: I like Thoggen.
<redcard> I use that on the jukebox portion of my ppc-linux
<v1per> bobc: strange...it works for me
<_w^x_> redcard, yeah, clean simple interface etc..
<kit^> just kept on saying cannot open
<_w^x_> ok thanks!
<sl0b> how do i change my "default" sound device? It's trying to use my video capture device as my sound card.
<redcard> Tho I wish I had some sort of "jukebox" launcher thing
<v1per> bobc: just now, i could ctrl+alt+f1... log in.. do ls / or whatever, log out, and come back here w/ ctrl+alt+f7
<hav0k> v1per, okay, im posting it there
<BlueEagle> pebkac: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ also might be useful for clues
<bcron> I have a big problem... I can't boot into Ubuntu or if I do boot I can't stay long.  My PC is powering off
<v1per> looktj, you tried ./<filename> already?
<hav0k> http://pastebin.ca/135533
<bcron> It's not hardware related because Im doing fine in Windows XP right now (first time in months I've had to boot to XP)
<BlueEagle> pebkac: The thing is that that particular card has been reported as workign out of the box.
<bcron> This has happened before with other distros; but never in windows
<BlueEagle> pebkac: Have you also got a wired nic on your lappy?
<kit^> v1per: when trying to extract wouldnt extract saying the file or directory didnt exist
<v1per> hav0k: i think the script needs to be changed.. .the author used his path
<hav0k> v1per, how do i do that
<v1per> hav0k: you have to edit the sh file w/ an editor
<hav0k> which part?
<looktj> grr
<v1per> hav0k: notice how it said /home/klattimer/workspace/cairo-dock
<looktj> i want jdk 8
<hav0k> oh yeah
<v1per> hav0k: find that in the script, and change it to /home/nevin/gnome-dock/cairo-dock
<hav0k> v1per, well, should i put it in /usr/share
<v1per> hav0k, what do you mean? put what
<hav0k> should i put the cairo-dock in /usr/share
<hav0k> like /usr/share/cairo-dock
<v1per> kit^, you did "tar -xzf example.tar.gz" ?
<kit^> v1per: yeha
<v1per> kit^, the "f" is the last one before the filename, right
<amicrawler> where do i get  reposits for ubnutu
<geokok> Hi. U know how when u install/update the menus don't show up completely but have scrolling arrows?How can I disable that?
<v1per> hav0k: i guess you could move it first, if you wanted to
<kit^> well i tar -xzf ~/dir/example.tar.gz
<kit^> ill try once more
<hav0k> okay, im going to do that
<BlueEagle> I hate it when I ask people questions and they just leave :/
<v1per> lol BlueEagle
<geokok> i wont if u help me....:-D
<looktj> blueeagle: me too
<kit^> v1per: failed again
<Warbo> !easysource > amicrawler
<v1per> really..
<ghost_> 70.6Kbsis my internet speed in Ubuntu.i have a connection over 700Kbs.That sucks!
<hav0k> so v1per, what part do i change of which file?
<dark-age> hablarab espaol aqui ??
<v1per> kit^, go into the directory containing the tar.gz, then just do tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<Warbo> !es > dark-age
<v1per> maybe you just got the path wrong? strange
<geokok> ....anyone,,....?
<dark-age> digalo
<dark-age> erga alguien que me ayude :'(
<BlueEagle> if pebkac comes back tell him that it is a good idea to answer the questions people ask him when they are trying to help him. :/
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell dark-age about es
<ghost_> que clase de ayuda necesitas?
<v1per> dark-age, vete a #ubuntu-es
<kit^> v1per: nah didnt get wrong path but then surely the same problem will occur caus then when i do the configure it will make it there and not in the /usr/share?
<geokok> quidado ..who will help a mate?
<hav0k> v1per, i cant gedit cairo-dock or start-cairo-dock.sh
<v1per> hav0k, why not?
<hav0k> oh wait, i can edit the start-cairo-dock.sh
<v1per> whenever you "cant" you have to specify why
<Warbo> hav0k: What's cairo-dock?
<BlueEagle> geokok: I would guess gconf-editor under gnome-panel somwhere.
<v1per> kit^, what's the error? pastebin
<geokok> tried that but had no luck
<hav0k> Warbo, its a dock application i guess... gnome-dock now...
<hav0k> gnome-dock.org
<kit^> v1per: the error of extraction?
<hav0k> v1per, i still get a Floating point exception
<Warbo> hav0k: Thanks. I like stuff like that
<v1per> kit^ i guess.. this is weird
<BlueEagle> bbl
<navreet> anyone know why evince's "fit width" doesn't fit width?
<tomaz27> hi all. i get this when i try to install software
<v1per> hav0k, but you don't get the first error, right
<ghost_> I DONT GET IT HOW COME MY INTERNET IS SO SLOW!
<hav0k> Warbo, good luck getting it to work though... ive been working on it for about an hour... in the forums and on here... i just dont know what to do
<tomaz27> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<tomaz27> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tomaz27> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hav0k> v1per, right!
<navreet> ghost_, are you seeding pr0n in the background?
<amicrawler> how do i add these list to apt-get?
<looktj> !flood
<ghost_> NO
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kit^> v1per: how much of it do you wish me to paste caus I cant go back that far
<hav0k> v1per, haha, maybe this dock just wasnt meant to be...
<v1per> hav0k: i think the author messed up lol
<v1per> hav0k, it's a coding error now ;)
<hav0k> v1per, maybe
<looktj> !tell tomaz27 about flood
<v1per> kit^: just what happens after you do "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz"
<tomaz27> me
<kit^> v1per: it works if i do it from its own dir just not if i try do it to the /usr/share
<amicrawler> how do i add these list to apt-get?
<hav0k> v1per, its a coding error in the cairo-dock file, cause the same message happens when i try to run just that file and not start-cairo-dock.sh
<IcemanV9> !repo > amicrawler
<hav0k> kit^, remember /usr/share has to have root to beable to write to it
<kit^> hav0k: i did it with sudp
<kit^> sudo*
<hav0k> kit^, alright
<kit^> tho ill check again
<hav0k> i moved it there in root
<hav0k> i just switched users to the root
<hav0k> and then put it in there
<hav0k> hmm, maybe i dont have Cairo installed
<saintnicholas> i was wondering if there was a person here who has an dual mon ati card set up here?
<kit^> hav0k: oh ok apparentely not then
<kit^> hav0k: worked fine this time tarring to the usr share obs my sudo had timed out
<hav0k> ah
<hav0k> well there ya go
<v1per> lol
<kit^> now ill just run the config in there now :)
<hav0k> i think this may not be working because i dont have Cairo
<hav0k> whatever that is
<geokok> by the way i was reading in a forum about "hinting the fonts by using ~/fonts" or something..can anybody explain what this does?
<hav0k> or glitz
<hav0k> man, this dock is just so complicated
<hav0k> are their any better dock applications?
<hav0k> is kiba any good, i think thats what it's called
<saintnicholas> i think there is sled
<v1per> lol hav0k..
<v1per> "This version requires: ...
<v1per> hav0k: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<v1per> did you set all that other stuff up lol
<geokok> ok..night all
<hav0k> v1per, thats the site im at
<v1per> hav0k, you realize that you have to get Cairo 1.2.0 working, librsvg....etc etc
<v1per> and only then attempt to run gnome-dock
<hav0k> v1per, i realize that now... hahahaha, i dont know what that is
<v1per> i dont either
<hav0k> man, why is it so complicated... i have gnome... so shouldnt gnome-dock work too... i guess not
<kit^> hav0k: lol
<sethk> hav0k, yes, it should work
<hav0k> im getting rid of this stuff and trying something different
<hav0k> how do i remove a director from the command line?
<hav0k> what is it?  rm -b?  or something like that
<v1per> hav0k: cmon man..you're killing me =P    rm -r
<hav0k> -d
<hav0k> hahaha
<KenSentMe> How do i type the euro symbol in Ubuntu?
<hav0k> okay, whatever
<n4cht> ok.. odd question.. but is there a way to make mplayer actually stretch the movie you're watching when you select fullscreen mode?  none of the dvds (legal, mind you) or videos i have will stretch when the aspect is changed.
<hav0k> on to kiba dock
<v1per> hav0k, btw, if your card doesnt have 3d acceleration, then xgl/compiz transparency effects will slow you down
<unkn0wn2u> whats the kde type app thats like beagle?
<hav0k> v1per, my card does, and it has worked fine for a while with transparencies
<v1per> true transparency?
<hav0k> n4cht, ive had that same trouble for so long
<bertlacy812> if I want to share my cdrive in windows to ubunto, what command do i type?
<n4cht> it's pissing me off something fierce, hav0k.
<hav0k> v1per, whatever transparencies compiz uses when a window goes to the backround
<unkn0wn2u> n4cht, zoom
<looktj> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<bertlacy812> kubuntu is the kde version
<robertj> bertlacy812: are your samba users set up properly & already able to access otehr shares?
<v1per> hav0k, ah, nice.
<hav0k> n4cht, i know... it sucks cause for some reason, some video files/formats mess up in totem and have a big green line on the top and the color is all of or the video just doesnt line up
<n4cht> unkn0wn2u, zoom what?  that's the effin' problem.  it won't zoom.
<bertlacy812> no, just installed xubuntu
<hav0k> n4cht, mplayer plays them right, but i dont know how to zoom them...
<unkn0wn2u> n4cht, mplayer -zoom -fs dvd://
* v1per hates totem
<amicrawler> what is the command to add deb repostiroys ? in the shell ?????????????????? is it add and wala?
<amicrawler> is it sudo add?
<v1per> lol
<v1per> amicrawler, you could edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<hav0k> unkn0wn2u, is there a way to do that in the interface?  or only command line?
<amicrawler> ok  kate is not working
<amicrawler> but textedit is
<v1per> sry, i mean sources.list*
<unkn0wn2u> hav0k, I don't know maybe edit mplayer.conf
<v1per> what's "zoom"
<phiber_optic> im trying to install ubuntu im on the partitions part
<phiber_optic> but I need some help
<phiber_optic> becase I have 2 unallocated partitions
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<hav0k> phiber_optic, how big are they?
<Grise1> Help  - can someone help me access my Windows 98 FAT32 drive from Ubuntu to read/write files?  Ubuntu is hdb and win98 is hda1.   Umask instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions are not working  :-(
<n4cht> ok...  -zoom worked.  now, is there a way to force the -zoom option with the mplayer gui, though?
<phiber_optic> hav0k: my sizes are 486 mb and 10.2 gig
<unkn0wn2u> n4cht, try editing your mplayer.conf
<hav0k> n4cht, if you figure out how to force it to zoom in the mplayer gui, please please please tell me
<v1per> Grise1, how about " rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" for options
<n4cht> heh.  can ya tell i haven't fired up ubuntu in months?
<phiber_optic> deam this new xchat gnome is more complicated than the previous one
<Grise1> vlper:  can you step me through it pse?
<pike_> Grise1 i normally just sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<hav0k> phiber_optic, do you have windows on your computer already?
<hav0k> phiber_optic, or some other os?
<unkn0wn2u> does dapper use a inotify kernel?
<phiber_optic> hav0k: yes
<v1per> Grisel: well sudo <editor of choice> /etc/fstab
<hav0k> phiber_optic, did you defrag the hardrive before you started to install ubuntu?
<Droit> Hi all
<phiber_optic> the thing is before i used to have ubuntu
<Grise1> Pike:  I'll try you and vlper's directions and see...
<phiber_optic> but my bother board got burned and processor so Im installing newone
<phiber_optic> but for some reason my old partitions are deleted
<pollypocket> hey there for some reason i keep getting this website that tells me to GET FLASH. Synaptic has it listed as checked off but I cant seem to find any where in firefox to verify that it is or what version
<v1per> Grisel: and add a line, or edit a line such as "/dev/hda1       /mnt/share      vfat    rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0 0"
<hav0k> phiber_optic, oh, i see
<v1per> Grisel: assuming /mnt/share exists
<Droit> Is it possible to pre-order a CD of Edgy Eft or will i have to wait for it to be out and then go to shipit?
<pike_> pollypocket, in addressbar type about:plugins i think
<hav0k> phiber_optic, well, that seems kinda strange to me that you have two sections...
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<phiber_optic> yeah I know
<v1per> Grisel: but name it w/e you want... and my second char is a one (1), not the letter l
<phiber_optic> what if i click on select the most continueos space
<pollypocket> pike_: thanks
<tyler_d> help mounting my dvd burner?
<n4cht> woot.  got it.
<phiber_optic> hav0k: another question why is the xchat gnome so different from the other one
<n4cht> /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf   the line "zoom=no"  ... change that to a yes.
* n4cht is away: watching the hills have eyes.  now in fullscreen!
<hav0k> phiber_optic, i would go with the most continuous space if i were in your shoes
<phiber_optic> okk
<phiber_optic> ill do that
<hav0k> phiber_optic, and i dont know... i messed up my xchat-gnome so im back to regular xchat
<hav0k> phiber_optic, i dont know what i did, but it just wouldnt work
<phiber_optic> how do i go back
<pollypocket> ok so I have listed Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63 and two mime types application/x-shockwave-flash and application/futuresplash
<phiber_optic> ?
<Droit> pollypocket: What is your problem with firefox?
<pike_> pollypocket, if it needs flash 8 youre in trouble unless you run firefox under wine
<pollypocket> but this site still says get FLASH
<hav0k> phiber_optic, back where?
<pollypocket> maybe the site is screwed up
<MrParanoia> why does ubuntu need a root partition of 2GB? aren't most of the apps  put in /usr?
<phiber_optic> to regular xchat
<v1per> pike_, flash 8..?
<pollypocket> I was trying to update or install flash to get this site for my daughter
<pollypocket> but now I have no idea whats wrong
<v1per> MrParanoia lol... all the system files are mounted there@!
<TheGame> hey
<feedback> Buenassss..
<hav0k> um, i did it in the package manager
<phiber_optic> ok
<pike_> v1per i dont use flash really but was under the impression anything over 7.* was a no go
<vedder> Hi :)
<Droit> pike_: Is there a problem between flash 8 and linux?
<phiber_optic> i hope i dont f*** up my hardrive
<TheGame> can some1 tell me about reiser4 support in ubuntu
<vedder> Can someone please hlp me? i can't compile anything always the same problem
<hav0k> phiber_optic, me too
<pollypocket> maybe someone can check this link to tell me if the problem is on my end or with the site   http://pollypocket.everythinggirl.com
<pike_> not really familiar with flash issues though
<FirstStrike> vedder: be more specific
<FirstStrike> what errors are you getting?
<TheGame> no1 knows about reiser4?
<MrParanoia> v1per> i don't understand your reply - mandriva didn't need a / partition greater than 500 MB
<TheGame> or maybe even reiser3\
<vedder> i always have dependency problems
<FirstStrike> try sudo aptidude install build-essential
<phiber_optic> hav0k: after that how can I check my partitions
<vedder> i did that
<phiber_optic> to see where it installed and stuff like that
<vedder> but i always need a dev more
<hav0k> phiber_optic, how do you mean check them?
<FirstStrike> well, what error are you getting in the terminal?
<phiber_optic> like to see what partitions created
<TheGame> exit
<tyler_d> dvd rom drive problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20838  ??
<v1per> MrParanoia: it's a safety measure.... giving it only 500mb will be kinda annoying, unless you know what you're doing
<vedder> and if i thuing that dev is a repo i need other
<hav0k> i know in ubuntu you can go to mainmenu>system>admin>disks
<FirstStrike> saying 'i have an error' on linux is pretty broad.
<FirstStrike> we need the console output to be able to help
<vedder> always the same i can't install wwwpack due to a dependency problem...
<jjang> how can i use QQ under the OS?
<Droit> pollypocket: I tried it, can you click the Enter site button?
<MrParanoia> v1per> i guess i'll have to run qtparted and resize the old mandriva partitions to accomodate ubuntu
<phiber_optic> why did it ask me what username I wanted
<vedder> ok i will try one
<phiber_optic> that was weird
<Grise1> Pike:  " i normally just sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"  So I can see the contents of FAT32 hda1 in disks manager>file browser, but how do I give Ubuntu and eg Open Office permanent access to this other drive from boot??
<hav0k> phiber_optic, probably the username for ubuntu
<vedder> is in spanish let try to translate this
<phiber_optic> but why>? wouldnt it be su?
<jjang> where can i download the lumaqq ang hao should i config it?
<vedder> E: Boken package
<v1per> MrParanoia, so you're planning to have a small  /  but a big /var  or something?
<MrParanoia> yes
<vedder> enable to install a pack due to a dependency problem
<xarq> is there a utility/tool/application which can record all audio which goes through my system?
<vedder> is this case  libsdl1.2-dev
<Grise1> Pike:  " i normally just sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"  So I can see the contents of FAT32 hda1 in disks manager>file browser, but how do I give Ubuntu and eg Open Office permanent access to this other drive from boot??
<vedder> i hace all my repos enable
<FirstStrike> oh, you're trying to apt-get the dev package?
<vedder> yep
<FirstStrike> are you on dapper?
<v1per> Grise1, "from boot" means "upon bootup? or...?"
<Grise1> Yes
<feedback> alguien que hable espaol ?
<v1per> Grisel: that's where /etc/fstab comes in...
<vedder> yeah
<eternaljoy> how can I listen to streaming radio from Dapper?
<v1per> Grisel: aka my earlier comment
<vedder> 6.06 updated
<MrParanoia> v1per> yep
<mcrandello> Hi does anyone know the exact version of madwifi that dapper uses by default?
<eternaljoy> doesnt work in Dapper >http://www.fm1032.com.au/ListenLive.asp
<Droit> pollypocket: Works for me but i have Shockwave Flash 8.0 r22 as a plugin on Firefox on Win XP
<Grise1> Yes, I followed the directions for changing fstab, but doesn't work
<vedder> this problem is from always
<v1per> MrParanoia, ah, i saw your answer, but i'm not sure how you should proceed..
<vedder> i never never compile something in dapper
<vedder> is killing me this problem
<FirstStrike> download the source code for the dev package and compile it
<eternaljoy> how can I listen to streaming radio websites?
<kit^> v1per: trying to install this piece of software and it says do ./configure which i did, then it says run a make command and when i do i get an error message saying No make file found or targets specified :S
<hav0k> phiber_optic,  you automatically start a user account when you install
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<hav0k> phiber_optic, atleast it made me make one when i installed
<kitty_> so, i tried to use edgy, and now i'm royally screwed.  Can someone help me?
<cl187> sup
<cl187> i got a question
<FirstStrike> edgy is pretty broke at the moment (libc for example)
<tyler_d> where is my mounting folder so I may view/compare it for my dvd problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20838
<FirstStrike> i hope you didn't replace your previous install kitty_
<kitty_> So how can i fix it?
<cl187> can i use another pack installers beside Adept
<MrParanoia> i didn't like ubuntu trying to install itself on my largest partition (/home) either - i'm glad i was paying attention
<vedder> i will try but for sure i will have a problem because i don't have other dev to compile that dev
<v1per> kit^, yea...compiling can tick me off sometimes... you need to check your dependencies..and also did the ./configure go smoothly? no errors?
<xarq> vedder: what is "dev" to you?
<Elephant> I have a little partitioning problem
<jjang> Who can tell  me  hao cai i use QQ in the system ?
<FirstStrike> vedder: you should be able to google the libs/packages you need to satisfy the dependencies
<xarq> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vedder> yes fire i do that
<Grise1> vlper:  I tried following the steps to change fstab at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions more than once, and get "no mount point" and other error messages...
<kitty_> please help
<FirstStrike> kitty_: well, what problem are you having? we need more than "edgy is broke"
<v1per> Grisel: how about _my_ response
<vedder> when i found one and i need another,,i found that and i need oter..
<eternaljoy> how can I listen to streaming radio websites?
<vedder> this don't have end
<kit^> v1per: what you mean dependencies, i ddint get any errtors in the ./confifure
<kitty_> it brings up a bunch of stuff about how dependencies are not able to be found, and packages are broken
<Elephant> I have two drives.  Ubuntu is installed on the smaller one, and I want to use the larger one for /home and /var
<v1per>  Grisel: and add a line, or edit a line such as "/dev/hda1       /mnt/share      vfat    rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0 0"
<vedder> sometimes i install 4 o 5 and then i do -f install to fix it but still i don't have good luck
<pike_> eternaljoy, alot of people like streamtuner and then streamripper to capture the mp3s
<Elephant> problem is, I already have stuff in those directories
<kitty_> i've switched my sources.list back to dapper
<v1per> Grisel: ...if you want read and write permissions as normal user...
<Grise1> Vlper:  your response gives me temporary access, I believe, in browse, but Open Office doesn't see hda1 as far as I can tell
<FirstStrike> kitty_: well, that won't help now..you've already upgraded.
<Elephant> so I'm not sure how to properly switch them over without losing the contents of those dirs
<eternaljoy> pike_: ok! so install streamtuner and then streamripper ? I can then listen to websites radio?
<FirstStrike> the only way to downgrade would be to spend about 3 hours manually moving files.
<v1per> Grisel: well you didnt say that you did it
<kitty_> eh?
<v1per> Grisel: i'm not sure where eyou are
<FirstStrike> did you install edgy on a separate partition or upgrade an existing dapper to edgy?
<Warbo> Can anyone tell me how to get Compiz up? I just installed AIGLX and the forum thread said it will load Compiz at GNOME login, but it didn't
<v1per> Grisel: you've created a /mnt/share, or w/e you called it in fstab?
<kitty_> upgraded existing dapper
<Droit> Is Ubuntu more complicated to install and use then Win XP?
<FirstStrike> edgy is -very- broke at the moment and is really not ready for the desktop yet.
<Warbo> Droit: Depends on what you use it for
<Grise1> Plke, I will try that in fstab, believe I have to reboot for it to take effect , no??
<nba> gud morning
<FirstStrike> your best bet is a format and go back to dapper at this point
<kitty_> -_-
<FirstStrike> install edgy on a separate partition
<kitty_> i can't format >.<
<pike_> eternaljoy, streamtuner is kind of a front end for loading the streams and it plays them in xmms but if you want to click from browser maybe install mozilla-mplayer..
<nba> need help pls
<v1per> Grise1, and please spell my name right!!! the second char is  a ONE, as I _mentioned_ earlier
<FirstStrike> it's all over the edgy forums to NOT replace your existing install
<kitty_> i never look at linux forums ;-;
<FirstStrike> there's many threads warning people to install in a separate partition
<Droit> Warbo: Games, pictures, songs, internet surfing, IM, Online gaming
<FirstStrike> and look where that got you :)
<mcrandello> gah, stupid atheros
<Mewshi> there
<Mewshi> ^_^
<Warbo> Droit: Everything apart from gaming is easier in Ubuntu I would say
<v1per> Grisel: talk to me... what did you put in fstab...
<kit^> v1per: do excuse my spelling in my last message
<nba> how to delete locked files
<Grise1> vlper, will try that with fstab and back up, but believe I have to reboot
<hav0k> hey v1per, i decided to try to install kiba-dock instead... and i downloaded the tar.gz and unpacked it, ran make and then make install and i got an error about "cannot stat 'dock': No such file or directory"
<FirstStrike> well, i had a difficult time with it but i managed to get saga of ryzom running 100%
<FirstStrike> including sound
<Mewshi> well, um... is there a way I can get back to dapper?
<Droit> Does Ubuntu come with complete security software?
<FirstStrike> the new 2.6.17 kernel fixes it
<Warbo> nba: "locked" probably means you don't have permission to access them. "sudo chmod 777 filename" will fix that
<nba> warbo: how will i go through
<v1per> hav0k: usually you should do "sudo make install"
<Grise1> vlper: what I put in fstab all the other times is /dev/xxxx       /media/xxxx     vfat umask=000 0 0
<Droit> Most games i have are platform independant except for Diablo II LOD and Dungeon Siege
<Warbo> nba: Hm?
<hav0k> v1per, oh, okay, ill try that
<v1per> hav0k: or are you root
<hav0k> but wait, im roor v1per
<nba> warbo: wats the first step
<v1per> hav0k: but the error is vague..
<hav0k> yeah, im root
<nba> warbo: do i have to go to terminal first?
<Warbo> Droit: If I remember correctly Diablo works in WINE, I am not sure if Diablo 2 does though (this was a while ago)
<nba> warbo: im not familiar with this thats why
<kit^> right i think i must call it a night
<FirstStrike> Mewshi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212526
<Warbo> nba: Yes, type that in the terminal (make sure you put the whole path to the file)
<hav0k> yeah, well, there were some errors when i did just make
<vedder> I can't believe i need this libglu1-mesa-dev i found it in ubuntu pzc
<v1per> kit^, dependies, as what's required
<slon`> Hello
<kit^> thank you very much for your help
<nba> ok, i'll try that
<vedder> but i can't install because i nedd this oone libglu1-mesa
<nba> thanks a lot
<Mewshi> Ok
<Mewshi> well
<kit^> v1per: ah yes thats what i was installing earlier in the /usr/share
<vedder> but i can't install this because i have a uptaded version?
<v1per> kit^, you have to make sure you've installed all requirements if you're compiling from source
<nba> i'll just get back if there's problem still
<Droit> Warbo: Since Dungeon Siege is a Microsoft game, i'm pretty sure it won't work with Wine. It barely works with Win XP
<tyler_d> could someone please help me with my dvd-rw mounting issue... error in pastbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20838
<Mewshi> first off, I don't have any GUI web browser at the moment
<v1per> kit^, compiling from source can be tough =/
<hav0k> v1per, there were lots of errors when i did just make
<Warbo> nba: That command will ask for your regular user password (it won't display as you type for security reasons). After that anybody can do anything to the file (ie. delete it)
<Mewshi> and apparently, the only thing keeping it from going is OpenOffice.org
<v1per> hav0k, ah, of course make install won't work then
<AshDragonScale> Anyone know how to customize the Usplash screen? I have followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28splash%29 and got no where.. now I don't even have a splash screen... anyone?
<v1per> v1per, make has to "make" it through flawlessly =P
<Warbo> AshDragonScale: Those instructions are only for 5.10 (Breezy)
<kit^> v1per: is GtkHTML come as default with ubuntu?
<hav0k> v1per, its like every single line of code came up with an error..
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> here
<AshDragonScale> OHHH.. that is why... :) any other help?
<Grise1> vlper: what I put in fstab all the other times is /dev/hda1       /media/xxxx     vfat umask=000 0  0  following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions
<FirstStrike> i'll put it in a text file and send it to you Mewshi
<v1per> Grisel: spell my name right or i won't answer you =P
<slon`> I'll soon find out
<vedder> where i can find info about all i need to compile something? at least the base pack
<v1per> Grise1, plus, the text doesnt turn red if you don't spell it right
<Mewshi> i think if i can get over this openoffice problem i can go back to dapper
<Warbo> AshDragonScale: I don't know if it would be easy to do, since there is only a discussion page about it at the moment. I have been trying to do it since Flight 4
<nba> warbo: ok thanks for the info
<v1per> Grisel: ok... so it's on /media/xxx
<feedback> oswlado ?
<acidfk> Hi  die die my darling :.......
<Grise1> vee ell pee eee rrr
<AshDragonScale> Warbo: so i have none now... just reinstall to get the old one back?
<v1per> Grisel: ONE for god's sake ONE
<acidfk> guasop feddback
<Warbo> Does anyone know what I need to put in ~/.gnomerc to load Compiz for AIGLX? I am following the forum thread linked from the help.ubuntu.com page
<v1per> Grisel: i told you countless times
<cl187> acidfk: ....
<Grise1> okay...
<Mewshi> er -_-
<v1per> Grisel: lol
<acidfk> Grisel  how r u
<feedback> jajaja Aki.. xD.. parlando y viendo esto
<acidfk> cl187  digame ?
<Mewshi> firststrike, how do i accept files in irssi?
<Warbo> AshDragonScale: If there is an update-alternatives involved then you could maybe just "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash" (or similar)
<v1per> Grisel: v ONE p e r
<due> Mewshi: /dcc get
<Mewshi> ok, what do i do with that?
<v1per> Grisel: ok.. back to business... after editing fstab, you can just type "sudo mount /media/<name>"
<FirstStrike> it's not guaranteed to work by any means Mewshi
<vedder> please how can i install a pack who have a depndency problem because they need a old version of a installed pack?
<FirstStrike> at this point you're probably going to have to reinstall
<FirstStrike> a downgrade is not recommended by any means
<acidfk> .... try -force
<Grise1> v1per, sorry I am a noob to this, but really trying for days just to simply look at my files from Win98.  I want to abandon Windows 98 and then my XP pro wireless dsl system for Linux but it is  d a m n   h a r d  !!
<v1per> Grisel: you cant just follow my directions once, then abandon and go to some site
<v1per> mixing directions all over
<mickskyvitch> being dense here, how do I chnage directory to desktp I know it is cd but what else please ?
<vedder> :(
<v1per> ll
<Mewshi> ok
<Warbo> v1per: Are you trying to be ironic here? Considering that you put lowercase L in Grise1's name?
<v1per> Grisel: you have to update me on your actions
<Mewshi> er -_-
<FirstStrike> cd /home/user/Desktop
<Mewshi> are there any terminal dvd-burning programs in linux?
<eegore> is there 3D DESKTOP YET
<mickskyvitch> ty FirstStrike
<v1per> lol Warbo
<FirstStrike> Grise1: you're just trying to mount a FAT partition right?
<nba> warbo: the path is /home/nba/desktop/03.asin
<Warbo> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<kit^> cheers v1per and hav0k nice chatting catch you around soon
<thedcm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nba> warbo: but i was denied
<Grise1> v1per:  I will print out this conversation, go and try some stuff and come back.  Linux is NOT as easy as the documentation and the Ubuntu sites make it look.  Why cant a sane intelligent person see the FAT32 contents on the other drive?? everything else works  :-(
<v1per> Warbo: er.. i've typed Grise1 's name so many times, sometimes tab, and sometimes by hand, that the "l" came out
<mickskyvitch> thanks again First Strike :)
<Warbo> nba: If you use "sudo" then it shouldn't be. Also, the standard desktop folder is called "Desktop" not "desktop" (Linux is case sensitive)
<v1per> Grise1, really, all it takes is an examination of how to change /etc/fstab
<nba> warbo: i wrote this way: sudo chmod 777 <filename>
<nba> warbo: is that the way it should be?
<FirstStrike> Grise1: check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#
<Warbo> nba: "sudo chmod 777 /home/nba/desktop/03.asin" < like that?
<Warbo> AA! wait
<v1per> Grise1, ok, quick summary then... after changing /etc/fstab , you need to "sudo mount /media/<name>"
<Grise1> I just want to "permanently" get access to FAT32 at hda1 so that I can abandon Win98 on this box and use Ubuntu, and have access to all the files every time I boot without having to go through mount processes.  Sorry, I have been at this for some days.
<nagyv> Where could I get an automake>=1.6.1? apt-get gives me version 1.4-p6
<Warbo> "sudo chmod 777 /home/nba/Desktop/03.asin" < like that?
<Mewshi> -_-
<nba> ok, i'll try again
<v1per> Grise1, what is the name under media... you're barely telling me anything!
<nba> uhh, the desktop maybe, thats the problem
<nba> i wrote it in lowercase
<nba> ok i'll try again, thnaks
<FirstStrike> Grise1: go to the step " How to mount Windows partitions (FAT) on boot-up, and allow all users to read/write "
<FirstStrike> on the page i linked too
<FirstStrike> it's really easy
<FirstStrike> when you're adding the lines in the fstab use tab instead of the space key
<Warbo> nba: You don't have to type the full name if you are in the same folder, so you could do "cd Desktop" then "sudo chmod 777 03.asin"
<Mewshi> dammit >.<
<v1per> yes, listen to FirstStrike if it's easier
<nba> i see, ok
<v1per> although i've basically given the solution twice already
* v1per sighs
<Grise1> v1per:  right now, under disks manager its media/hda1 (after I typed in the sudo command you originally gave me)
<nba> thanks for the tip
<Warbo> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Mewshi> ok
<FirstStrike> I think Grise1 is just refusing to read.
<tyler_d> cannot unmount my ipod even though it is not connected?
<Mewshi> are there any good cli dvd/cd burning softwares?
<FirstStrike> tyler_d: connect it and try unmounting it
<Grise1> I will read off line-- too hard to type and read at the same time.  Tks folks...
<FirstStrike> or try a -f
<v1per> Grisel: in fstab, the first two columns.... for example "/dev/hda1   /media/windows"
<q_x> bgrwvfdbvgts
<v1per> i mean Grise1*  sry
<Warbo> Oops, I just ran Compiz without it's window decorator mode. I hope I can switch to a terminal
<Grise1> vlper:  I'm following
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: could this be why I am getting a mounting error on my dvd burner?
<BlueEagle> Do you guys recomend twinview or xinerama on a nVidia card?
<FirstStrike> possibly
<Mewshi> why am i being ignored?
<rubyphyte> Is it as safe to run a server on the desktop as it is on the server version of ubuntu?
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: how do I force it to unmount?
<FirstStrike> sometimes if you disconnect something usb without unmounting it the os thinks it's still there
<v1per> Grise1, ok, in my example, afterwards you would do "sudo mount /media/windows"
<FirstStrike> sudo umount -f /blah/blah
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: ahhhh... k I will try that
<BlueEagle> mewshi: You're not. But if you want to send /msg then you need to register with nickserv. It's a spam prevention measure.
<v1per> Grise1, at this point you could access it
<Mewshi> no, i mean
<Grise1> ThankQ bye
<FirstStrike> v1per: after he's done editing the fstab all he has to do is sudo mount -a
<FirstStrike> and it should work
<q_x> adada
<BlueEagle> mewshi: also if people don't answer your questions then perhaps noone knows the solution. :)
<Mewshi> i've been asking if there are any cli cd/dvd burning programs, and no one's answering
<v1per> FirstStrike, w/e
<nba> warbo: what's the command for display of files
<Warbo> Since they are part of Xorg I am correct in assuming that DRI drivers support AIGLX, right?
<Warbo> nba: "ls"
<v1per> FirstStrike, same difference
<Warbo> nba: Check out the link ubotu gave when I typed "!cli" above
<Mewshi> hello?
<v1per> lol, FirstStrike ... and he's gone
<nba> warbo: but it says 'no such file or directory'
<BlueEagle> mewshi: It's called cdrecord
<v1per> LOL
<nba> warbo: but it still there, the file
<FirstStrike> yea
<Warbo> Mewshi: I don't know of any, and apparently neither does anyone else. However, we didn't want to say "no" in case there is one that we do not know about
<v1per> i might go crazy
<nba> warbo: i just want to delete it
<BlueEagle> mewshi: and I'm reading log to check on your question. What do you mean "back to dapper"? Have you upgraded to edgy by mistake?
<FirstStrike> Mewshi: type 'cdrecord' in the console
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: not found when I try umount?
<Warbo> nba: That command lets anyone delete it, so try deleting it normally now
<Mewshi> it wasn't a mistake really... i wanted to see it... and now i'm fucked >.<
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: but in my media dir typed it the same as it shows
<Warbo> !language > Mewshi
<Mewshi> Sorry >.<
<soop> anyone know anything about bind?
<FirstStrike> tyler_d: you connected it? try mounting it and unmounting it
<Mewshi> now i'm screwed
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: mounted fine
<digitallotus> soop, what about it?
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: won't unmount
<FirstStrike> that's why it's important to do your research before you install Mewshi
<FirstStrike> read the forums next time.
<FirstStrike> there's warnings all over the place
<BlueEagle> mewshi: No worries. However reverting from edgy to dapper isn't very easy. I'd recomend re-installing dapper from a cd. (I might be wrong tho and there might be a script to revert but I don't think there is)
<FirstStrike> there's no script
<Mewshi> hm
<Noah0504> What the easiest way to upgrade to Edgy to test it out?
<Warbo> Anyone know what "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual <insert obscure string here>" means? I get loads of them when using a GL app (in AIGLX)
<soop> ditallotus: when i run named, it loads my localhost zone then doesn't load any other zones
<FirstStrike> you have to do it all manually
<soop> digtallotus: this is my named.conf http://pastebin.ca/135585
<Mewshi> All i need to do is make it stop having problems with openoffice >.<
<FirstStrike> tyler_d: hmm..reboot and try again. i've had that issue with my pda in the past.
<Mewshi> that's the only problem right now >.<
<tyler_d> ok
<Warbo> Mewshi: I use Abiword, if it's any help
<soop> digitallotus: when i run named, it loads my localhost zone then doesn't load any other zones
<Mewshi> -_-
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: ty I will be back if there are further issues
<FirstStrike> ok
<Mewshi> it's going nuts because it can't find all the dependencies for oo.o
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: quick question, how do I resume a torrent after closing the program?
<FirstStrike> which program?
<Mau> hi people! how can i discover my ip number?
<Warbo> tyler_d: Double click the .torrent file again
<Noah0504> Mau: ipchicken.com works.
<ax> so, there is no alsaconf in dapper that i can find, how does one set up their soundcard?
<Number_5> mau ifconfig
<FirstStrike> http://whatismyip.com
<FirstStrike> :P
<Number_5> lol
<vedder> this is the kernel i am using linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 i need the headers to compile  should i have to download this Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 or this pack is enough Linux Kernel Headers
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: dirty little one.... only 3 tabs.. stable though
<nixternal> hey guys!   anyone in here know how to install MythTV?   I have someone messaging me that needs help installing it..if you can help let me know please...thank you
<digitallotus> soop, any errors in the log? also, does /var/named/primary/soop.ca.hosts exist?
<Mau> Number_5, is there anyproblem in type this command? not dungerous?
<phaedrus44> what is the repo for the w32codecs?
<FirstStrike> uhh well some of the clients will automatically restart them when you start the client back up tyler
<BlueEagle> ax:  alsactl and or alsamixer?
<FirstStrike> but otherwise just open the torrent and save it to the same directory as before
<tyler_d> FirstStrike: k, brb
<FirstStrike> and it'll resume it
<BlueEagle> ax: What do you mean by "set up"?
<tyler_d> FirstStrike ty
<bit_doidao> Mau, only ifconfig shows the network interfaces  :)
<soop> digital: no errors,  ... loades zone localhost/in spits out its erial number then the next line in the log is "running"
<_priest> anyone know where to find the source for skey?
<soop> its like it's ignoring the soop.ca section of my zone file completely
<Number_5> mau that'll just show your lan ip if you want your wan ip you should use ipchicken.com
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell phaedrus44 about easysource
<_priest> i can only find pam_skey i need the actual binary for one time passwords
<vedder> is not my lucky day....:(
<vedder> by and thank for the help!
<vedder> bye*
<Mau> thanks
<ax> BlueEagle: well, sometimes there are special settings for soundcards, alsaconf used to set those up for me
<ax> i have a delta66 and it worked great before i installed ubuntu
<FirstStrike> you guys should all have http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper# bookmarked.
<eegore> ] /quit
<Bogaurd> I'm having some trouble with CUPS - i've installed and got cups working correctly, i can print test pages from the web interface, but when i try to print something using 'lpr' or via samba, nothing happens... the job goes into the 'lpq' queue, but doesnt show up in the CUPS joblist, and doesnt print. Any ideas?
<nba> warbo: it still not working, i can't delete the file still
<nba> warbo: it says '03.ASIN' : No such file or directory
<Number_5> Bogaurd: i had this problem and it was because i didn't set up both the cups server and the client i believe...been a while
<Bogaurd> Number_5: hmm.
<soop> digitallotus: no errors,  ... loades zone localhost/in spits out its erial number then the next line in the log is "running"
<nba> warbo: it says cannot access '03.ASIN' : No such file or directory
<Bogaurd> Number_5: so you reckon i should install cupsys-client or something like that?
<foo> I just formatted this drive but the numbers don't make sense: df -h says: /dev/sda1             187G  129M  178G   1% /mnt/sda ... any ideas ? 129M used on a 187G drive doesn't equal 178G .. .and this drive is a 200GB drive.
<nba> maybe im not doing it right
<digitallotus> soop, interesting... normally it would give a message about loading the zone or an error
<Bogaurd> foo: ext2/3 reserves some of the drive space
<tyler_d> after reboot, cannot mount my dvd-rw drive... error posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20838
<Bogaurd> i do believe
<foo> Bogaurd: That's what I thought... so, it makes sense that it reserves 20G drive space/ HM
<soop> digtallotus: well exactly, it's just supposed to work, i've retyped the conf file a few times now hoping for a typo but nothing
<Necho> is there a newb channel?
<tylere> Is sound recording broken in 6.06? I can hear the input, I have the mixer setup properly, but I cannot get audacity to record. I've googled this and seems lots of other people are having the same issue
<nagyv> tyler_d: did you tried to mount it manually?
<Bogaurd> foo: well, it's not reserving 20GB... a 200gb is not really 200GB.
<foo> Bogaurd: Ok, so my numbers sound good ? I did the cfdisk and mkfs.ext3 correctly?
<Number_5> tyler_d: in fstab is /dev/hdc type iso9660?
<Bogaurd> foo: if you assume that 1kb is 1000 bytes, then yes, it is 200gb. 1kb is really 1024 bytes though
<BlueEagle> foo: df isn't exact by any means.
<Sethwm2> Hello
<Number_5> tyler_d: or udf?
<BlueEagle> thedcm: Why?
<Bogaurd> let me tell you chat my 200gb drive comes up as
<thedcm> BlueEagle: hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<foo> BlueEagle: alright, but you think my numbers sound somewhat like they should be?
* thedcm was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (you should know better)
<Bogaurd> foo: mine comes up as 186GB, unformatted
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Sethwm2> Hello I was wondering if I install Ubuntu it will automaticly reconize my RAID drives??
<foo> Bogaurd: ok, so ext3 is reserving 8GB ,,,right?
<Bogaurd> i think ext2/3 reserves about 5% by default... so ~178gb sounds about right to me
<_priest> Sethwm2: hardware or software raid
<Sethwm2> hardware
<Sethwm2> Two 160 GB
<_priest> Sethwm2: _true_ hardware?
<Sethwm2> SATA
<Sethwm2> Yes
<Bogaurd> Number_5: I have cupsys-client already installed :(
<Sethwm2> Onboard
<Sethwm2> Onboard RAID Utility
<Number_5> Bogaurd: are you trying to print over a network or local?
<_priest> Sethwm2: well when i say true i mean non cheap raid controller card
<_priest> Sethwm2: 3ware?
<thedcm> AND YOUR GAY HOMOSEXUAL ANAL WARFARE
<thedcm> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE NEGROES
<nixternal> !kops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Sethwm2> On Board
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nixternal> lol
<_priest> Sethwm2: oh so like promise?
<nalioth> dammit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Sethwm2> Yeah
<Sethwm2> SIS RAID
<_priest> Sethwm2: yea it probably wont pick it up as a raid
<GNULinuxGeek>  For some reason Konqueror has broken and re-installing does not fix it.  S, I would like to install all of KDE 3.5.4 on my Dapper box.  Found a number of sites that have the stable version packages.  Do I have to download all of them and install one at a time?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: kline material?
* nixternal gives Hobbsee the pointy stick
<_priest> Sethwm2: it'll see it as 2 drives
<nba> help pls; "how to have permission on files"
<Sethwm2> How do I tell it to use both??
<nalioth> Hobbsee: just ban 'im please
<nalioth> brb
<_priest> Sethwm2: you need to use software raid
<Number_5> GNULinuxGeek: did you try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Sethwm2> How ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-253-167-178.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by Hobbsee
<_priest> Sethwm2: so disable the raid array in the bios on the controller
<SurfnKid> anyone know when I suspend, why i cant get my session back? it just freezes, 2 or 3 times suspend/restore and then whack, it freezes
<_priest> Sethwm2: using mdadm
<Sethwm2> ok
<imbrandon> GNULinuxGeek: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<_priest> Sethwm2: ive never done a raid setup through ubuntu instaaller though
<Sethwm2> is it an install option in the install??
<Sethwm2> O
<_priest> Sethwm2: so you may want to search for software raid + debian
<tyler_d> Number_5: udf?
<_priest> Sethwm2: sorry ive only setup raid through fedora installs
<soop> digitallotus: i don't know what it was but it seems to be loading it now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nba> or how to "unlock" LOCKED files
<RawSewage> is there an flv to mpg/avi converter for K/Ubuntu
<Number_5> tyler_d: should mount a dvd then...or is it a cdrom you are trying to mount?
<Sethwm2> The only reasion I came here
<Sethwm2> is becuase
<Sethwm2> I could not find it on Google
<GNULinuxGeek> imBrandon did look there and can't seem to get it loaded.  I originally load ubuntu but then added KDE.  That might be part of the problem.
<_priest> Sethwm2: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<_priest> Sethwm2: that should get you started
<Number_5> tyler_d: try change it to udf,iso9660
<tyler_d> Number_5: dvd
<Ricesteam> How do i fix the Azureus warning pop-ups from not closing?
<RawSewage> nm   http://jadmadi.net/2006/06/22/ubuntu-howto-converting-flv-to-mpg/
<Number_5> tyler_d: oh well its probably not that then
<imbrandon> GNULinuxGeek: please dont cross post, we were helping you in #kubuntu
<nba> anybody home?
<_priest> Sethwm2: but mdadm is going to be the tool you need for software raid
<Sethwm2> Why can it not do hardware??
<sethk> it can do hardware
<_priest> Sethwm2: b/c you are using a cheap raid controller
<sethk> of course
<Sethwm2> How?
<Necho> Does anyone have experience with getting wireless devices working under ubuntu?
<sethk> but real hardware raid looks exactly like a single disk to the o/s
<Sethwm2> SiS is popular..
<_priest> sethk: he's using a promise raid controller
<Jbirk> Ever heard of Slackware?
<_priest> it'll just see 2 disks
<Sethwm2> Not Promis
<Sethwm2> SIS
<KenSentMe> Ricesteam: i heard today that it's a known bug, i don't know if theres a solution, but people are working on it
<sethk> _priest, right, that isn't really raid.  :)
<_priest> oh SIS
<_priest> Sethwm2: it'll still see 2 disks :)
<sethk> Sethwm2, that's just an ide controller, not really raid
<_priest> sethk: its not raid at all :)
<Sethwm2> The motherboard has a RAID controler on it
<sethk> _priest, yes, I forget what loophole allows them to put raid on the box
<pike_> Necho, first thing type uname -r in a terminal then install the linux-restricted-modules-kernelversion you have
<Sethwm2> And it is set to RAID 0
<Ricesteam> thanks
<Necho> I have a Linksys WUSB54G wireless USB adapter, I'm almost certain that it should work, but I don't know how to get it working.
<_priest> sethk: ah i haven't heard of a solid way for them to do it with those cheap controllers
<_priest> sethk: plus i think software raid is a much better option these days
<sethk> _priest, about software raid I completely disagree
<sethk> _priest, software raid is basically useless
<Sethwm2> I am a noob at Ubuntu and Linux...
<Sethwm2> SO I need it to do it in the Installer
<Sethwm2> GUI
<_priest> sethk: how do you figure?
<johnnyg> am I in the wrong plcae to ask about importing .eml files gotten from YahooMail export into Thunderbird?
<sethk> _priest, because the most common problems that raid can handle are not handled with software raid.
<nba> does anybody know "how to access locked files" coz i want to move it
<nba> but i don't have permission it says
<sethk> _priest, plus, once you have a failure, what then?  How do you ever get back into a redundant situation?
<_priest> sethk: ive never come across a problem that software raid couldnt handle
<_priest> sethk: you just take the bad disk out and put a new one in
<pike_> nba, preface the command with sudo
<_priest> sethk: mdadm will take care of the rest
<mainer> try sudo <command> or sudo su
<Necho> Hey pike_, thanks for replying but I'm not sure what that means? I'm a newb with Linux. I'm not on Ubuntu right now, I uninstalled it a while back because I was having the same problem a few months ago, but I'm trying to have another go at it...
<Sethwm2> How do I install mdadm??
<sethk> _priest, the machine has to be completely inert for the software to image a new drive.
<nba> pike_ i did that but it says "cannot access...: no such file or directory
<Sethwm2> How do I turn it on
<Sethwm2> ?
<_priest> sethk: when you boot the system with a new non faulty drive mdadm will recover it before the system starts
<pike_> Necho, copy and paste this into a terminal dont type it: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<sethk> nba, use sudo
<_priest> sethk: thats the whole purpose of it
<sethk> _priest, yes, of course, but that isn't real raid
<Number_5> Sethwm2: sudo apt-get install mdadm
<sethk> _priest, the whole point of raid is that you eliminate the down time
<nba> sethk: i just did but nothing work
<_priest> sethk: what downtime?
<nba> still can't access
<Sethwm2> OIC
<Sethwm2> Thanks
<sethk> nba, then it didn't fail because of permissions
<_priest> sethk: in a raid 1 setup it'll mirror while the system is running normally
<sethk> _priest, the down time when you restart the machine and, as you noted, the software images the new drive
<nba> sethk: what shud i do then
<Number_5> nba: what file is it...it's probably in use
<Sethwm2> Thanks
<Sethwm2> Taking notes
<_priest> sethk: well yea other than using hot swappable drives
<sethk> nba, start by giving us the exact error
<nba> Number_5: it's in my Desktop
<pike_> Necho, or open synaptic (the add remove programs) and search for the package restricted-modules you want the one that matches your kernel version (which you get by typing uname -r in a terminal and hitting enter)
<Number_5> nba: do you have it open somewhere?
<sethk> _priest, right, hot swappable is what raid is all about, or at least what it used to be about before somebody came up with "software raid"
<_priest> sethk: but if you are just a 1 person band nothing beats software raid :)
<Necho> I'm in Windows right now, see I can't get on the internet and thus IRC at all with this comp without wireless, that's the biggest problem. If there are directions I can print them out or something, and see if they work, but remember I won't be online so if it needs to download anything... it can't. Is what I'm asking possible?
<Sethwm2> So I install linux on one of the drives then sudo apt-get install mdadm and it will do it all by itself??
<nba> sethk: i type Desktop
<_priest> sethk: well yea true hardware raid is superior
<ciscosurfer> Edgy's expected release date?
<sethk> _priest, ok, I'll agree, in many situations osftware raid is useful.
<_priest> sethk: but people want more for their dollar
<Necho> I can transfer whateve rI need to another drive or soemthing, of course
<Lane>  /join #mepis
<nba> sethk: type sudo chmod 777 03. ASIN
<sethk> _priest, depends on what you actually need, whether the cost is justified for your situation.
<_priest> sethk: the only places i see hardware raid absolutely necessary would be like trading companies
<_priest> banks
<_priest> etc
<sethk> nba, what is that?  type sudo chmod 777 03.  ASIN?
<sethk> _priest, yes, that's the stuff I typically deal with.
<nba> sethk:  error says "cannot access '03.ASIN': No such file or directory
<_priest> sethk: but you have to admit most mom and pop shops that using linux will go with software raid
<_priest> sethk: that still makes up 40% of the linux market
<nba> sethk:  03. ASIN is the file name i want to move
<sethk> nba, probably the file is not in the current directory.  try using the full path name
<Number_5> nba: does it have a space in it?
<nba> yes Number_5
<sethk> nba, also, to handle what Number_5 is asking, use tab completion
<Number_5> nba: proceed spaces with \
<sethk> nba, that will get the backslash where it is needed
<Number_5> nba sethk is right use tab for autocomplete
<nba> ok i'll try it guys
<sethk> Number_5, typing backslash is right also, but for noobs the tab completion is sometimes easier to deal with  :)
<bkudria> can the ubuntu dapper livecd resize ntfs partitions? how?
<Number_5> exactly
<Number_5> sethk: i caught onto that ...i'm new here hehe
<Necho> I should have a spare NIC around here, so I'll try getting this working tomorrow hopefully that will make it easier...
<Jbirk> How can I get rid of the Ubuntu splash screen?
<Jbirk> I want to see linux boot
<chatterman> man this wireless configuration is driving nuts, makes me want to go back to windows :(
<Jbirk> as in plain text flying by
<Jbirk> Chatterman, I had that problem on a dell notebook
<Jbirk> My solution was to replace my wireless card with a different one
<chatterman> same with compaq
<Jbirk> I picked one up on ebay for $7 and $8 to ship it
<Jbirk> works great
<chatterman> ah on a laptop ?
<sethk> laptop nics aren't worth much as all the new laptops have the wireless built in.
<Necho> What are the best wireless adapters for Linux?
<sethk> Necho, best reference for that is the kernel configuration.  show the list of supported NICs.  pick one of those.
<chatterman> ya i think mine is built in , not sure
<Jbirk> I am using an Intel PRO 2200
<Jbirk> It is just working great
<Jbirk> It plugged and played
<Number_5> sethk: do you use the default kernel?
<dasGewitter> I need help/information about burning an ISO image
<chatterman> i dont want windows anymore, im sick of firewall and antiviruses , that drives me nuts too
<nba> sethk: if i use the full path name, does it look like this: /home/nba/Desktop/03. Asin
<sethk> Number_5, I rebuild the kernel using the one from kernel.org.  but I work on device drivers, so I'm not a typical user in that respect.
<AshDragonScale> Just to let everyone know I found my answer about the Usplash screen in Dapper! Thanks for all your help
<Jbirk> Is apt-get upgrade safe?
<Number_5> nba: /home/nba/Desktop/03.\ ASIN
<sethk> nba, if it is in /home/nba/Desktop, it might.  You keep typing it differently.  last time you type ASIN, this time you typed Asin, and the space, I'm not sure about.
<Number_5> nba case sensative
<ciscosurfer> Does any know when the expected release date for Edgy is?
<justin_> What is the differences between Dapper and the previous versions?, is there a website with the changes listed?
<SurfnKid> any 3D rendering software for linux?
<sethk> nba, that's why I suggested that you type in the first letter or two and press tab.  let the shell complete the name for you.
<Number_5> SurfnKid: blender
<sethk> nba, that's less typing, and is guaranteed to be in the correct format for a shell command.
<justin_> Surfnkid, I am not sure - but I have heard that poser 5 works under Linux (if that is modelling I have no idea:))
<nba> sethk:  ok i'll try it again
<croach_> hi
<SurfnKid> justin_, yeah
<justin_> Well works in Linux - under WINE.
<SurfnKid> Number_5, is it in ubuntu?
<Jbirk> How do I find out my Ubuntu distro?
<sethk> nba, I'm not being critical, just extolling the benefits of tab completion.
<Number_5> SurfnKid: sudo apt-get install blender
<ciscosurfer> With 810 people here, someone's got to know the answer to this ...
<DShepherd> Jbirk: cat /etc/issue.net is one to do it
<SurfnKid> Number_5, what kind of stuff can u do with it
<chatterman> is there any version of linux that aint a pain with wireless or is it all the same ?
<Number_5> SurfnKid: if you know 3dsmax and Maya...bout the same
<Jbirk> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Jbirk> HOw do I update to the latest?
<SurfnKid> Number_5, i know maya a little but 3dsmax not much, i think ill try that :)
<dasGewitter> what program should I use to burn an ISO image?
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: you running gnome?
<dasGewitter> yes
<Number_5> chatterman: wireless can be easy in linux....I would help but I followed a guide on the forums and I didn't commit it to memory...
<ciscosurfer> Jbirk: in a terminal, type: lsb_release -s -c
<SonicvanaJr> Does anyone know the command to restart xserver ?
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: right click if and click write ISO.. or osmethinglike that.
<Number_5> SonicvanaJr: to restart ctrl alt backspace
<chatterman> its cool , im just a bit out of patience
<cef> Got a P4 board w/SiS 661FX/SiS 964 (north/south) combo running Dapper (6.06.1), and "reboot"/Ctrl-Alt-Del (calls reboot) doesn't work. Machine "halt"s and powers off ok, but "reboot" goes through shutdown and hangs (have to power off/reset via button). Get a "Restarting system" msg on the screen - that's it. Tried 23-386 and 25-386/686 kernels, no diff. Reset button works. Any suggestions?
<Number_5> SonicvanaJr: that'll restart X
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: write to disc.. that's it
<SonicvanaJr> Hmm then I guess dual monitors with ati dosen't work
<SonicvanaJr> :\
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: got that?
<cef> erm, 26-386/686 even
<dasGewitter> right click the file?
<croach_> i just installed xgl+compiz in ubuntu 6.06 and now when im trying to start the xgl-gnome it says "Could not init font path element /usr/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,removing from list!....
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: right click the iso file and choose the option 'Write to Disc'
<dasGewitter> ah
<ciscosurfer> Hi Everybody!  When does Edgy come out??
<Number_5> sethk: I want to get into writing device drivers someday heh
<DShepherd> ciscosurfer: hopefully in october
<DShepherd> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dasGewitter> give me one second
<ciscosurfer> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DShepherd> !schedule > ciscosurfer
<dasGewitter> I downloaded a .rar file that apparently is supposed to be burned to an iso
<justin_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Number_5> dasGewitter: did you unrar it?
<nba> sethk:  ok guys i'm in
<Number_5> nba get it moved?
<nba> sethk:  yes, its unlocked already
<nba> sethk:  so i can moved it now?
<hewhocutsdown> really quick general IRC question; if I'm told 'You need to be identified to join that channel' when I /join, what do I do?
<dasGewitter> well
<dasGewitter> I told it to extract it in its folder
<dasGewitter> After it did so, it said all the folders were empty
<dasGewitter> and in any case, it contains no .iso file
<AshDragonScale> hewhocutsdown: identify to the network before you /join
<pike_> hewhocutsdown, /msg nickserv register password  then whenever you sign back in /msg nickserv identify password
<Number_5> dasGewitter: at the command line type sudo rar x filename.rar        change filename to the actual file name
<dasGewitter> shouldn't it be sudo rar -x filename.rar?
<Number_5> dasGewitter: nah x
<shawnna> Hello!  Where can I go to find out how to get x-chat and yahoo messenger together?
<pike_> hewhocutsdown, type /msg nickserv help  for assistance
<nba> sethk:  yes! it worked, thanks a lot!
<hewhocutsdown> let me try that
<nba> sethk:  ur a great help. have a nice day guys!
<dasGewitter> hm
<adam__> I have the terminal open, what is the command to install wine?
<Number_5> nba: cya
<AshDragonScale> shawnna: try Gaim... that is what I use. IRC, Yahoo, AIM, MSN, ICQ all of it...
<Number_5> adam__: sudo apt-get wine
<dasGewitter> it says rar command not found
<Number_5> sorry
<TheGame> hey
<Number_5> adam__: sorry sudo apt-get install wine
<dasGewitter> I would I installed a rar extracting program though
<TheGame> whats the program to install the splash screen
<TheGame> it sits in system settings
<pike_> adam__, apt-cache search whatever  find the package you want and sudo apt-get install packagename
<dasGewitter> let me check my package manager
<shawnna> AshDragonScale: Thanks, I will.
<adam__> thanks Number_5, pike_
<TheGame> anybody
<Comrade-Sergei> rememeber that BSOD sceensaver in hoary and breezy, well is it in the repos somewheres?
<hewhocutsdown> it worked, thanks muchly
<Number_5> dasGewitter: it maybe in the universe or multiverse repos
<dasGewitter> ah
<dasGewitter> the archiver for rar
<dasGewitter> listed rar under the package manager?
<dasGewitter> ....it's shareware...they actually want me to register this?
<adam__> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.  E:  Package wine has no installation candidate.   <-- can anyone further explain this and help?
<pike_> adam__, wine is in the universe repository you need to enable it either in synaptic or by sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and removing the # comment in front of any # deb hhtp: and saving changes
<pike_> adam__, then sudo apt-get update
<jturek> hey any mutt users in here?
<Number_5> jturek: i've used it a bit
* cyphase just got back from linuxworld
<adam__> hmmm... how do I find synaptic via Gnome?
<harisund> Hello! Is there any software that will allow me to read (and perhaps write) into my ext3 partition when I am running Windows XP?
<jturek> Number_5: do you know how to skip cert validation during imaps
<pike_> adam__, dunno i dont have gnome
<Number_5> adam__: system....administration
<Number_5> jturek: sorry no
<adam__> Number_5:  thank you
<whitt> hello guys
<whitt> whats up
<whitt> can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<whitt> plz
<whitt> and thankyou
<david_> my son deleted the applications button on his comp, how do i get it back?
<Comrade-Sergei> rememeber that BSOD sceensaver in hoary and breezy, well is it in the repos somewheres?
<DShepherd> harisund: yes there is..
<adam__> Number_5:  now where would I find this?
<pike_> whitt, have you checked wiki.ubuntu.com? there is a list there of webcams and if they work
<caminomaster> hello
<DShepherd> harisund: let me see if I can find the name of it..
<whitt> hmmok
<adam__> number_5: I am in Synaptic Package Manager, looking for the category that wine might fit into
<whitt> ok
<whitt> thanks
<caminomaster> please where can I set firefox to use gxine instead totem?
<harisund> DShepherd ah you have just given me some relief. Thanks a lot. I know I can search on Google, but if somebody here gives me the info, I would be most thrilled.
<whitt> wiki.unbuntu.com
<Number_5> adam__: settings...repositories
<pike_> adam__, youll have to enable universe before it shows up
<regeya_> 
<dasGewitter> Number_5: Thank you, I thought I had that app installed, suppose not.
<Comrade-Sergei> rememeber that BSOD sceensaver in hoary and breezy, well is it in the repos somewheres? PLEASE
<whitt> link didnt work
<dasGewitter> david_: still need help?
<Number_5> adam__: in that window enable the universe repository
<regeya> sorry 'bout that; for some reason I can't ssh into my work machine to kill irssi
<david_> yes
<dasGewitter> david_: ok, it's no problem
<DShepherd> harisund: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm <- try that
<whitt> pike_, that link didnt work
<amicrawler> help on nvidia  drivers
<Number_5> dasGewitter: did you get it unrar'd?
<DShepherd> harisund: i dont know about writing though.. but i know it reads
<pike_> whitt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Number_5> amicrawler: what kinda help do ya need?
<dasGewitter> Number_5: Yes sir, well...it's a large file, still unarchiving; however, I'll let you know for when it finishes
<amicrawler> enable the driver
<Number_5> dasGewitter: good
<pike_> whitt, i might have mistyped
<whitt> lol
<whitt> ok
<whitt> its cool
<dasGewitter> david_: find an empty area of the taskbar to click, then select, "add to panel"
<caminomaster> please, who can help me with firefox?
<harisund> Thanks DShepherd, I was also looking at another software called Ext2IFS .... Supposed to be in beta stage, and allows for writing (seems fine though so far).. I will have a look at your stuff also. Thanks :)
<Number_5> amicrawler: in a terminal type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<whitt> pike_, what is it rofl
<Number_5> amicrawler: if you have installed the driver via apt-get already that is
<dasGewitter> david_: Scroll down to the "Utilities" section and double click the "Main Menu" icon, or just select it and click, "Add"
<amicrawler> it's is downling
<holler> hello, was wondering if anybody could help with this issue involving ubuntu and php, trying to connect to a database on the system and i'm getting this error 'Class 'DB' not found'
<Y4llow> I need a hand setting up mp3's to play, i know this si a common question but everything I've tried doesnt work.
<Indref> Oh damn.
<Comrade-Sergei> rememeber that BSOD sceensaver in hoary and breezy, well is it in the repos somewheres? PLEASE
<Indref> I'm going to be a drop in the rain here..
<workin> yo
<pebkac> holy CHRIST
<david_> all there is is the desktopm with a mozilla icon
<pebkac> compiz is _beautiful_
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: What is it doing?
<Number_5> pebkac: amen
<Indref> Any chance I could have some installation help here?
<workin> <- needs help
<pike_> whitt, search for webcam there are two links you want to lookat webcam and hardwaresupport both near the top
<workin> <- needs installation help too
<Number_5> Indref: what you need
<Number_5> well ask your questions :P
<pebkac> Number_5: don't suppose you could tell me how to assign key shrotcuts ffor some of the effects (vis., Water)
<workin> it goes insanely slow
<dasGewitter> david_: hmm, maybe it was, "Menu Bar"
<dasGewitter> david_: try that one
<Indref> Number_5: I am running windows, I have a windows partition and a files partition.
<whitt> pike_, the link didnt work
<Number_5> pebkac: water should be shift f9
<pebkac> i know i need to open gset-compiz
<Indref> Number_5: I want to keep the files, and I want to install Ubuntu.
<shawnr_> anyone know how to stop frostwire from sucking up all my resources and freezing everytime i search/dl ?
<pebkac> is there a list somewhere or something?
<Number_5> shawnr_: it's java based...it's going to happen
<Indref> Number_5: Any advice?
<workin> <- needs installation help
<shawnr_> pebkac, don't use gset-compiz
<pike_> whitt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com i know that is up right now
<Number_5> pebkac: yeah in gset-compiz
<workin> AIM at RPGWORKINPROCESS
<Jbirk> how do I turn off my custom linux startup screen?
<pebkac> shawnr_: what should i use instead?
<workin> or YAHOO AT LLENARD_TWEM
<dasGewitter> shawnr_: while there are a lot of problems with frostwire, I hate to be frivolous, but I suggest Limewire
<cmpalmer> anybody know how I can get accents on vowels in OpenOffice.org, either with the USA keyboard layout or LAm?
<shawnr_> hold on one sec
<pebkac> k
<Indref> cmpalmer: Try the character map.
<cmpalmer> Indref: that's not viable for lots of typing
<Number_5> cmpalmer: applications....accessories...character map
<Indref> cmpalmer: Heh, true..
<workin> can someone help me with installation?
<cmpalmer> this is for my mom, who writes mostly in Spanish
<BlueEagle> workin: Well you'll have to specify the problem a bit closer before I can help you.
<dasGewitter> cmpalmer: Or for I, who uses an English layout but types in German =(
<BlueEagle> workin: oh, and the caps really doesn't help. :)
<holler_> a
<cmpalmer> dasGewitter: so you haven't found a good workaround?
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: It says "The file is not an audio stream"
* Indref wonders if he's in line or something :P
<Number_5> cmpalmer: applications....accessories...character map
<Number_5> try that
<Number_5> best i can do
<workin> blueeagle:you know how it says the installation takes 25 minutes? I've been trying to install since 4PM... It's no 11:12PM..
<dasGewitter> well, it's not usually a problem for me, seeing as how umlauted letters can just be replaced by placing an, "e" beside it
<whitt> hmm
<whitt> not seeing any of that sorry
<shawnr_> pebkac, http://www.box.net/public/yzcn5jnrk2
<cmpalmer> Number_5: I have tried that, but that doesn't work if one has to type several pages worth of Spanish
<BlueEagle> workin: I see. Which step are you on?
<dasGewitter> I usually always forget to suggest alt-command characters for the next release.
<cmpalmer> Number_5: it's fine for a paragraph, but rather clumsy
<shawnr_> pebkac, http://www.box.net/public/yzcn5jnrk2 <-- go here its my personal file storage.. dl compiz-settings
<dasGewitter> although
<dasGewitter> I do have a suggestion
<amicrawler> ok it is installed  how to enable it
<holler> just a repeat, anybody know how to fix this issue in php on the ubuntu system? "Class 'DB' not found"....i have php-pear and php-db installed
<cmpalmer> dasGewitter: do tell
<dasGewitter> cmpalmer: Open an empty file and find all the accented characters
<BlueEagle> workin: ie. what do you see on the installer?
<cmpalmer> that was my impulse :/
<workin> well
<dasGewitter> cmpalmer_: copy and paste them to the empty file. then use the highlight pasting ability. It's the fastest I can think of.
<workin> everything seems to work
<BlueEagle> ...but?
<pebkac> shawnr_: phenomenally dumb question--what do i do with this?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: sudu apt-get install xmms
<Jbirk> How do I turn off the wierd splash screen?
<Indref> Seriously, I'd love to throw windows away and use Ubuntu. But I do not want to loose my files. Help, anyone?
<shawnr_> Number_5, isn't limewire java based as well?
<Jbirk> the startup screen that says ubuntu
<Jbirk> ?
<cmpalmer> perhaps I should file this as a bug?
<Number_5> Number_5: yes it is
<Number_5> lol
<Number_5> shadow`: yes it is
<AshDragonScale> Jbirk:
<workin> blueeagle:insanely slow speeds... it all comes up eventually
<dasGewitter> shawnr_: yes, but it runs a lot faster and smoother
<cmpalmer> I really have gotten zero response from #ubuntu-es
<shawnr_> pebkac, just run the .py file
<workin> blueeagle:and it keeps coming up with errors... very slow errors too... first about the clock... then about the mixer applet
<shawnr_> pebkac, make sure you set perm for ex
<AshDragonScale> Jbirk: look online at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Number_5> cmpalmer: I've never used a non-us layout keyboard but you could change your keymap to a spanish one
<shawnr_> pebkac, its still in devel, but it works alot better and wont crash your compiz
<BlueEagle> workin: and which errors are they?
<pebkac> woooah.
<pebkac> okay.
<pebkac> so i should have expected to see all those errors in terminal
<pebkac> but the control panel still loaded
<shawnr_> yes
<BlueEagle> cmpalmer: please feel free to ask your questions (in english) here. :)
<shawnr_> thats fine
<pebkac> this is NICE.
<whitt> anyone use webcams for mepis 6.0
<dasGewitter> Has anyone heard how Edgy will work with compiz?
<workin> "the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: Gnome_MIXERAPPLET
<workin> ""
<pebkac> can i safely remove gset-compiz?
<BlueEagle> dasgewitter: #ubuntu+1 for edgy :)
<Indref> Could someone please respond to my question?
<shawnr_> dasGewitter, so Limewire... any others thats as good as frostwire i can try out?
<shawnr_> pebkac, yes
<workin> there was also one like it for the clock
<Indref> Even just a cold
<shawnr_> pebkac, thats never updated anyway
<BlueEagle> dasgewitter: and I hear edgy doesn't really work all that well at all atm. :)
<Indref> "Google it" would be nice
<whitt> limewires the best
<whitt> i think
<Indref> whitt: Torrents are better
<dasGewitter> BlueEagle: D8 ! that's a shame, it's fit for release in late October
<Number_5> shawnr_: i use frostwire but i have plenty of resources and i don't leave it up long usually
<whitt> oh yeah torrents are sweet but limewires quick
<workin> blueeagle:"the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: Gnome_MIXERAPPLET"
<holler> shawnr_: theres amule/emule
<dasGewitter> Number_5: It's fully extracted
<BlueEagle> workin: I see. Which sound card have you got?
* Indref wonders if he is being ignored..
<shawnr_> I had emule on windows and it sucked
<Number_5> dasGewitter: good deal
<Jbirk> I just want to remove the ubuntu startup picture
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: did that do it for you?
<BlueEagle> workin: if you don't know type lspci in a terminal and look for "Multimedia audio controller"
<Jbirk> I want to be able to see the boot
<dasGewitter> Number_5: but...as far as burning it as an iso...
<Jbirk> can I do it in grub
<Number_5> dasGewitter: is the file an iso?
<pebkac> one last lame question: how can i actually tell if ubuntu is using both cores of my core duo?  i installed linux-686-smp
<Number_5> dasGewitter: you are in gnome correct?
<dasGewitter> yes, and negative, it is not an iso file
<Number_5> dasGewitter: do you want to make it an iso or soemthing?
<BlueEagle> workin: also please tell me a bit more about your computer. I'd like to know which processor you've got and how much ram you've got installed.
<workin> blueeagle: where is this termindal? and it wont let me do nothing
<dasGewitter> well, the directions say to burn it as an iso. It's a movie
<BlueEagle> workin: Programs->Accessories->Terminal
<workin> blueeagle: even when I click "delete" it just freezes up for a ver y very very long time... eventually moves but it goes very slow
<Number_5> dasGewitter: is it a dvd with video and audio directories?
<BlueEagle> workin: Please. The processor and the amount of RAM you've got?
<Number_5> dasGewitter: or is it an avi?
<dasGewitter> Number_5: DVD with audio and Video directories
<workin> k6 III.... and 160RAM
<Number_5> dasGewitter: just use gnomebaker to add the directories and burn
<Indref> Fuck this, I'm staying with windows..
<workin> which I was told was the qquivalent of a pentiumII
<Number_5> dasGewitter: if you don't have gnomebaker grab it on synaptic
<workin> >.<
<BlueEagle> workin: No wonder it's slow going. :) Have you considered running a ligher weight window manager? Like Xubuntu desktop?
<Indref> Support community my tail
<regeya> Indref, I wish I'd been paying attention, but lots of luck with Windows.  Huh?
<dasGewitter> Number_5: Way farther than you ;D
<dasGewitter> wait...
<dasGewitter> ..that's not what you say...
<dasGewitter> Way something...
* regeya realizes, too late, that he was feeding a troll.  d'oh.
<Number_5> dasGewitter: way ahead of you
<dasGewitter> Yes!!
<Number_5> ;)
<dasGewitter> thank you
<Number_5> dasGewitter: no prob
<pebkac> shawnr_: any idea how to change the tooltips back to something resembling their original function with this control panel?
<BlueEagle> workin: The problem might be that you're simply running out of memory. You can spot that by listening to your harddisk. If it's working like mad then it's because it's paging to the swap file all the time.
<pebkac> shawnr_: they're all over the place right now
<workin> blue eagle: some processor that goes at 550mhz... and 160ram
<workin> well I figured that.... but it's just trying to install it..
<workin> will it work this slow if I somehow get the patience to install it all?
<AshDragonScale> Indref: Sorry I did not see your question. Going to Ubuntu and not loose files? Do you have a partition free?
<BlueEagle> workin: Well you are below the required minimum for the live cd installer.
<BlueEagle> workin: I would recomend you get the alternate install cd which has got a text installer.
<kyja> hard drives are generaly faster than cd drives workin
<workin> and the hard drive doesn't sound like its going mad... the CD drive does though..
<workin> where do I get that?
<BlueEagle> workin: also, if I were you, I'd really concider running xubuntu as it's less memory intensive.
<Jbirk> how do I choose to load something different with grub?
<kyja> under 192mb ram they say you need the alternate cd
<Krank_> Greets
<Jbirk> other than the default?
<workin> oh... do I need to make a CD for that too?
<AshDragonScale> Jbirk: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<workin> is it much different than xubuntu?
<workin> cause I formatted my harddrive doing this ^_^;;;
<workin> it's go nothin
<workin> XD
<workin> is it much different than ubuntu*
<phargle> there's an x in front of its name
<workin> where do I get this alternate CD?
<Jbirk> I found it
<Jbirk> I am running 6.06.1 LTS
<BlueEagle> workin: I recomend http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<dasGewitter> Number_5: Uh oh. I was trying to add the folders as both CD Image and DVD Image and it lists nothing for both
<Jbirk> I hit eascape and got a GRUB menu
<BlueEagle> workin: It is quite different.
<AshDragonScale> try taking the splash off of the line " kernel             /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash "             in grub
<workin> in good or bad ways? @_@
<OsirisX11> help..my nvidia nonfree driver is no longer working. :( i installed it and it was working just fine and then i rebooted and now it doesnt show the nvidia bootup splash screen anymore and xgl stopped working too
<kyja> you will probly have to go to the sites and carefuly review each ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu.
<kyja> nubuntu ?
<mchawla> Hi, I am not able to get my wireless internet working
<mchawla> Cud u please help
<OsirisX11> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> workin: You can ofcourse also try the ubuntu alternate install cd found on http://www.ubuntu.com/download (choose your location and then ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<mchawla> I am even allocated an IP address
<BlueEagle> workin: But on such a low spec system I really, really recomend xubuntu.
<OsirisX11> mchawla: see the link above
<mchawla> but lot of packets getting dropped
<kyja> mchawla: details of machine and wireless please I just did 2 laptops. they work
<workin> alrighty then... I am currently downloading xubuntu
<kyja> ah
<workin> thank you
<BlueEagle> mchawla: wifi you say? Did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide ?
<BlueEagle> workin: no problem.
<BlueEagle> workin: also you might concider joining #Xubuntu for help with xubuntu. :)
<carthik> Hi, I have "headless" desktop at home which I want to connect to and see the desktop of using another system at home. How can I do this?
<kyja> mchawla: if this is linksys or broadcom wireless cards I may be able to assist.
<workin> blueeagle: alright.. thanks ^_^ ... also... is there a possibility I can install this through a usb device?
<Hobbsee> carthik: ssh?
<carthik> is there a documentation page I can read and follow to set things up real quick? thanks.
<Jbirk> I removed the splash option
<BlueEagle> workin: like a USB cd-rom?
<Jbirk> and I removed the quiet option
<Ricesteam> Hi, is it a known bug that sound is off sync in Firefox/Flash?
<Jbirk> Now I am going to reboot and test
<Jbirk> I hope it boots
<phiber_optic> does hyperthreading afect linux in any wayt??
<workin> blueeagle: more like an ipod or jump drive or something
<farous> carthik: remote login oe ssh are both poss
<carthik> Hobbsee: I have used freenx in the past - it works, but now I wonder if there are better supported alternatives. My questions are really stupid - like - if the system is at home, and I am at school, how would I know the "right" IP address to use to see the desktop etc.
<BlueEagle> workin: and the problem is most likely not the CD or the CD-ROM drive. The problem is most likely lack of memory. And since you (probably) haven't got any swap space the CD gets stuck trying to load even more data into memory.
<carthik> farous: thank you - would you know if there is a guide that will guide me through  the process?
<silverpower> m
<BlueEagle> workin: Even if you used an ipod or memory stick or such you'd still face the lack of memory and the same problem.
* n4cht is back (gone 01:50:26)
<workin> blueeagle: no no no... I understand.. you know with all the VMM and RAM and bleh... I'm just saying... I'm out of blank CDs... ^_^;;;
<dasGewitter> Number_5: This is very aggrivating
<farous> carthik: you have to have static ip for it to work
<DrewMarin> anybody got xgl or aiglx on draper?
<carthik> Hobbsee: oh sorry - to answer your first question, I really need the graphical desktop.
<dasGewitter> yes
<regeya> guh.  gnome journal is BOOOOORING
<mchawla> Sorry for disturbing again. I have been assigned IP address by DHCP server but still am not able to ping the google.com website. Ethernet works fine on this machine. Only wireless is giving problem and that too after getting assigned an ip address. Could somebody please help ?
<kyja> workin it is as blue eagle says, you need 192 meg of rab for live cd. or else you have to use alternate cd
<BlueEagle> workin: Aww. Well I'd email you one if I could. :)
<Ricesteam> Is there a fix for the sound issue in Flash/firefox?
<dasGewitter> mchawla: pm me
<Chimamire_no_Yum> lol...ubuntu even has its own thongs
<carthik> farous: oh I see. uhm okay. How would it work with that (And do I still need a static IP if both PCs are at home)?
<BlueEagle> workin: as for booting from an ipod? Never heard of anyone doing that.
<phiber_optic> does hyperthreading afect linux in any wayt??
<regeya> http://gnomejournal.org/article/46/the-gnome-community-end-users <- if you have to explain at this point why the user is important, give up, yfi.
<farous> carthik: if you have lan and static ip through your router there is no prob
<regeya> phiber_optic: only if you're hacking the gibson.
<lostsync> lol regeya
<silverpower> phiber_optic, you need an SMP kernel, that's about it. Ubuntu should detect your SMP-capable kit anyway.
<BlueEagle> phiber_optic: the linux kernel supports hyperthreading with the smp kernel afaik.
<phiber_optic> what do u mean regeya
<regeya> hacking the GIIIIBSON
<kyja> phiber_optic: I have a p4 with hiper threading and this thing rawks
<workin> blueeagle/kyja: I understand about the RAM... I just figured I would give it a shot anyway. I'm going to use xubuntu instead. I just don't have blank CDs. figured maybe I could do this a different way.
<farous> carthik: for ssh it is simplyt ssh -X username@homeipaddress, and you have graphical interface too
<phiber_optic> the thing is my computer has been behaving weird since i instlaled my new processor, everytime I download something the md5 is wrong
<phiber_optic> when i move data from one partition to another the md5 dchanges
<Y4llow> Can somebody help me to get Rhythmbox to support mp3
<carthik> farous: ah, ok. I can set a static IP for that system, within the LAN. Now the question is - which is the best way to set things up? the XDCMP/Rdesktop/ VNC/tightvnc/vnc-over-ssh/FreeNX options really confuse me. I want something that is "Free" and easy to setup and maintain.
* regeya blugs in the deck and jacks in
<regeya> plugs, even
<regeya> !tell Y4llow about nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<regeya> !tell Y4llow about non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<regeya> !tell Y4llow about mp3
<workin> blueeagle/kyja: I understand about the RAM... I just figured I would give it a shot anyway. I'm going to use xubuntu instead. I just don't have blank CDs. figured maybe I could do this a different way.
<farous> carthik: ssh was the first thing i tested and did not need to inves further
<regeya> HELLO UBOTU HAVE YOU BEEN LOBOTOMIZED?
<carthik> farous: do I get to login to the remote desktop and see the actual desktop and have a session with ssh -X ? I thought that was "x forwarding" for particular single apps
<farous> so basically i oly used ssh
<phiber_optic> any ideas why this happens?
<mchawla> dasGewitter: how do i message u ?
<poison> when you apt-get and then remove something does it keep a cache? I installed postfix and later removed it and deleted the directory and now when I try to  reinstall it doesn't pull everything down like orginally.
<farous> carthik: yah you for x for each appl you use
<kyja> if your machine suports usb booting you probly can even off ipod
<silverpower> Yeesh. xchat shouldn't be *this* cramped... :(
<dasGewitter> mchawla: find my name in the list of names and double click it, or type /pm dasgewitter
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyja> if ipod can mount like any other usb drive sticl
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: That did not work, it said the package has no installation candidate. It's not connected to the net btw.
<BlueEagle> workin: Well it _is_ possible but it's a really nasty hack involving A) Setting off a partition to hold the .iso image, B) Booting linux from a floppy and then mounting the .iso as a loopback device and C) booting off that loopback device. But unless you really really know what you're doing I'd not recomend even starting down that lane.
<Hobbsee> !nonfree > regeya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> regeya: seems not
<Hobbsee> !mp3 > regeya
<regeya> ++ungood
<chungaroo> is there any way to start an application automatically upon logging in?
<workin> Alrighty I'll stop bugging you all.. Thanks though
<BlueEagle> hobbsee: I think it's "restricted" not "nonfree" :)
<dasGewitter> chungaroo: in the start up script
<carthik> farous, what is it that the "applications->internet->terminal server client" uses? Or anything that is available by default in any Ubuntu desktop? (So I will have better luck guiding my girlfriend and dad later)?
* regeya plays his mp3s at Hobbsee and points toward, um, whoever it was who was asking about mp3s :-}
<phiber_optic> BlueEagle, do u have any ideas ?
<farous> carthik: sorry for the slow repl lost my a letter on this laptop. dam this lenovo takeover
<kyja> chungaroo: systems>preference>sessions |tab startup programs
<Y4llow> lol me?
<BlueEagle> phiber_optic: I'm sorry? About what?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: ok so look in you System > Administration > synaptic... load that up and search for mpg123
<lostsync> poison, yeah it does.  you can sudo apt-get clean to get rid of the cached files
<phiber_optic> when i move data from one partition to another the md5 dchanges, also when i download somehting the md5 is werong.. could it be something related to my processor, harddrive?
<farous> carthik: am not heavy gui user so will not know
<poison> tried that but when I try to reinstall I get the same result. it is missing some files
<chungaroo> kyja: thanks a bunch. i just go skippy and i love it
<chungaroo> got*
<carthik> farous: I appreciate your help, and may Lenovo see better days! :)
<farous> lol
<poison> is there another place that it keeps track of this?
<lostsync> poison, not that i know of.
<mchawla> dasGwitter: It is not coming, sorry am using it for the first time
<DrBanzai> Okay, how do I use minicom to communicate with a serial device OTHER then a modem?
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: it didn't find anything
<Hobbsee> BlueEagle: i'm fixing it now
<kyja> =] 
<lostsync> poison, have you tried a complete removal in synaptic?
<BlueEagle> phiber_optic: How are you for power? Is your PSU (Power Supply Unit) powerful enough to handle all your devices? With a P4 and a nVidia card and a couple of hard drives you really want in excess of 400W.
<poison> yup
<farous> hope lenovo revert to better craftmanship
* f barfs
<f> why is my name f?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: you said it is not connected to the internet?...
<f> wierd.
<phiber_optic> i have 350
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: no internet connection
<jumbers> I have 890
<eggzeck> Man, I had 3D Accel working with this pc and Ubuntu straight out the box, but it was too choppy for ET, so I had to get fglrx to work, was hell but it's BEAUTIFUL haha
<mchawla> dasGewitter : there ?
<dasGewitter> yeah
<BlueEagle> phiber_optic: Well I had trouble with one old drive (segate iirc) when I was running short on power. Keept messing up my data.
<lostsync> poison, maybe you could download a .deb from another source and use dpkg to install it
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: give me a few
<farous> carthik: if it is for your dad do you use the desktop as server ?
<phiber_optic> but I only have one hard drive, video card 64 mb
<dasGewitter> mchawla: I just messaged you
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: Ok, thanks
<mchawla> dasGewitter: I have not received any message :(
<Jbirk> I have done everything I want to do in linux
<Jbirk> except
<Jbirk> I want to configure shorewall
<carthik> farous: yes, I _think_ I found the answer, finally. The "VNC" "VNCoverSSH" pages at the wiki are helpful, or seem so, at least.
<DrBanzai> I got minicom configured, and the cable is hooked up, I start minicom, but it just sits there at offline.  How do I make it go online without trying to dial?
<Jbirk> I can wait another day
<BlueEagle> dasgewitter: Have you registered with nickserv? You need to do that in order to be able to /msg. It's a spam control issue.
<dasGewitter> mchawla: You should have.
<n4cht> anyone know of a good bittorrent client?  azureus and bittornado have been crap so far.  3 mins just to connect to 3/300 seeds, and then only at 2kB/s
<farous> carthik: did you consider sshfs
<dasGewitter> BlueEagle: grrrr I totally forgot about that.
<BlueEagle> dasgewitter: :)
<farous> mounting your desktop as a local drive through ssh
<carthik> farous: i have an all but dead PII that I can use to connect to an AMD64 PC - hence my interest
<dasGewitter> mchawla: have you any other instant messaging program?
<pike_> n4cht, as far as connections goes ive found azureus to be best are you behind a router? setup port forwarding?
<Warbo> Will running Xorg-air instead of Xorg give me a significant performance hit?
<mchawla> dasGewitter :gaim will do ?
<dasGewitter> yes
<farous> carthik: ok
<mchawla> dasGewitter : id on that ?
<carthik> farous: no, I need him to be able to browse, use the computer normally, but a PII is too slow - so I want to use it only to "display" the desktop from another more powerful machine.
<BlueEagle> n4cht: That's not neccessarily the clients fault. One thing is that there might not be any more seeders/leechers. Another thing might be a firewall not having opened incoming connections on bt ports.
<dasGewitter> mchawla: for which medium? AIM, MSN, ICQ?
<n4cht> no router.  just figured it out though.  stupid max upload rate was set to "automatic" instead of unlimited.
<mchawla> MSN
<mchawla> dasGewitter : chawla_mc
<carthik> Thank you farous, Hobbsee - you guys have a great day.
<kirsten> help! my apt-get is broken! it says The package hl1440lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<BlueEagle> n4cht: Well there you go. It might be a good idea to read the manual before complainign about an application. :)
<n4cht> BlueEagle, none of which are the problem.  I'm actually downloading something via bt on my ubuntu partition that i just downloaded on windows.
<wubrgamer> is there a way for me to like.......
<DrBanzai> Any ideas??  I got minicom configured, and the cable is hooked up, I start minicom, but it just sits there at offline.  How do I make it go online without trying to dial?
<wubrgamer> unencrypt a file on windows encrypted with pgp ?
<wubrgamer> or gpg
<BlueEagle> n4cht: and it's possible for a software firewall to block ports even if your router lets everything trough. :)
<n4cht> so far, in the bt race.. windows is sadly winning.
<n4cht> no software firewall, nor router.
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> anyway
<wubrgamer> gpg ?
<wubrgamer> *smiles ?* i really need to get off my terminal.....
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: http://wolfram.org/writing/howto/gpg.html
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: You an ARK btw? *smiles*
<wubrgamer> ARK ?
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: Apperantly not. Never mind. Move along. Nothing more to see here.
<wubrgamer> no
<wubrgamer> what's ark
* pike_ shoots wubrgamer and hides the body
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: If you had been you'd know. Really it's not important.
<wubrgamer> ...
<wubrgamer> well
<wubrgamer> later
<wubrgamer> thank you
<DrBanzai> Any ideas??  I got minicom configured, and the cable is hooked up, I start minicom, but it just sits there at offline.  How do I make it go online without trying to dial?  All the man page talks about is using it with a modem.  I'm trying to connect to the managment port of my ethernet switch.
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: Np.
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: What is the cable hooked up to you say?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Tha cable goes from Com1 on my PC to the management port on my 3com ethernet switch
<CRoach> where can i unmute spdif?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: see if you can find mpg321
<CRoach> i got a nforce2 and my speakers are using a optical cable and sounds not working....
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: Nope, I had a look and theres nothing starting with mpg. Also I'm using Breezy Badger if that makes a difference.
<diseaser> is there a tool/place where I can configure my wireless card beyond just a key and an ssid?
<AshDragonScale> yes
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: try gstreamer0.8-mad
<phiber_optic> how can i go to a mounted disk in the command line?
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic:  do you know where it is mounted?
<phiber_optic> AshDragonScale, nop i just installed ubuntu before i didt it myself
<skroll> Anyone using an intel i915GM with Aiglx manage to get a workaround for the slow text scrolling?
<phiber_optic> and know i want to do a md5 checksum that i downloaded but its in a mounted drive
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: Theres no mad plugin there.
<OsirisX11> help..my nvidia nonfree driver is no longer working. :( i installed it and it was working just fine and then i rebooted and now it doesnt show the nvidia bootup splash screen anymore and xgl stopped working too
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: which switch are we talking about here?
<OsirisX11> i tried reinstalling it and it didnt matter..still no splash screen
<phiber_optic> AshDragonScale, any ideas/?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow:  well... because there is not internet connection to the box it is going to take a bit.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, it's a 3Com SuperStack II 3000
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Er, actually, I think the whole thing is 3Com SuperStack II Switch 3000
<pollypocket> ok so how can i configure firefox to report to sites that it has Flash 8.0 r22 instead of the actually installed flash 7.0
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: Heh, I figured that much. I've only got wireless broadband and I can't get that going either.
<Warbo> Who was trying to get cairo-dock working earlier?
<Warbo> (and are they still here?)
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<pollypocket> its gotta be doable
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: now, I'm not familiar with minicom but you've set it up to use /dev/ttyS0 right?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Yes, I have
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, And if there is something other then minicom that I could/should use, I'd like to hear about it
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: If it's going to be to much trouble I'll work on my connection first, as I need that aswell. Thankyou for the help!
<Seq> does anybody know offhand what the debhelper tool is that automatically generates entries in the debian/changelog file in a package?
<Warbo> If anyone sees him/her again the fix is simple: delete or move the "cairo-dock" executable, then "make" will compile it for your system
<regeya> mmm terminal emulator
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow: well, do a google search for mpg321 on the box you are using and download it, you may have to manually download and install the dependencies too
<Y4llow> AshDragonScale: That's probably what I've been trying to do up until now. I've only just started with Linux so I get stuck with the installing bit.
<regeya> Y4llow, search the wiki for nonfree; it's not that difficult to install mp3 deps, nor is it a big secret
<Warbo> packages.ubuntu.com lets you search for and download packages and their dependencies
<Y4llow> regeya: Thanks, I'll have a look at that
<regeya> Y4llow: mpg321 is in universe
* regeya trumps Warbo's search engine with apt-cache
<rodrigo> VER
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure the sound?
<Y4llow> regeya: As I said before I've only just started with linux, and I sould need to be on the net with it for that right?
<wallison> anyone got bcm43xx working on ppc?
<AshDragonScale> Y4llow:  yes to access the universe you will have to be online
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure the sound my soundblaster card has not been recognized?
<phiber_optic> :(
<silverpower> wallison, plenty of people have, but frankly, I'm unsure that Ubuntu can do it.
* regeya grumbles.
* regeya goes off to do something more interesting...
<Y4llow> Heh, figures.
<AshDragonScale> :)
<wallison> silverpower: I got it to scan, but wouldn't join
<Y4llow> I'll get through it!
<silverpower> wallison, seeing as how most successes come from Gentoo/ppc users...
<Y4llow> If only Woosh gave support for linux.
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: unforunately, you don't; there is a solution - run win32 fx in wine, then you'll able to go to site where it has the latest flash version (later than 7.x)
<regeya> meh.
<wallison> silverpower: maybe i'll check out their forums, not tonight though, been messing with it for days!
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me please?
<nopcode> hey
<regeya> !tell phiber_optic about ask
<nopcode> whats the current stable release of ubuntu?
<silverpower> wallison, I suggest asking in #bcm-users.
<phiber_optic> regeya I already asked ;)
<DBO> nopcode, 6.06
<TheGame> hey
<nopcode> DBO: i mean... in terms of... names?
* regeya is amazed that people can get to an irc channel, but can't visit ubuntu's website
<pollypocket> IcemanV9: well is there some tools for ubuntu to install wine then firefox then flash
<TheGame> whats the best newsreader for ubuntu
<DBO> nopcode, dapper drake
<wallison> silverpower: ok, thanks
<TheGame> or gnome in general i guess
<nopcode> DBO: how old is "hoary"?
<TheGame> pan newsreader sucks
<silverpower> I'd tell you to ask in #gentoo-ppc if the relevant dep was awake, wallison.
<phiber_optic> phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure the sound my soundblaster card has not been recognized?
<phiber_optic> <phiber_optic> :(
<DBO> nopcode, about a year
<Nexea> hey
<OsirisX11> TheGame: I've been using NINAN and i love it. :)
<nopcode> DBO: ic.. how do i upgrade to dapper drake? just change the apt-sources?
<pollypocket> is wine just hanging out in synaptic ?
<Nexea> i just stopped in to say what a cool job the open source community is doing
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Any ideas?
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: sudo aptitude install wine
<Nexea> i just got into subversion and i love
<Nexea> it
<Nexea> i love open source now
<nopcode> svn rocks, yeah
<TheGame> ill give it a try
<TheGame> what windows app is it like OsirisX11
<wallison> silverpower: i'll try again in a couple days, for now Ubuntu's madwifi is working with my pc card
<DBO> nopcode, it would be faster to reinstall if thats not an issue, otherwise you have to upgrade to breezy-badgery, then to dapper-drake
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: AND dl win32 fx from mozilla.org then install it
<nopcode> DBO: can't, it's a remote server
<regeya> svn is incredibly useful
<Nexea> i mean.. i can completely screw up a file many different times and completely revert and compare changes
<KroniX> Hey is it possible to not reformat the root filesystem when doing an install from the livecd?
<nopcode> DBO: ok, how do i upgrade then?
<TheGame> OsirisX11: what is the pckg name for ninan
<pollypocket> ok so wine install is under way
<Nexea> and combined with TortoiseSVN with windows.. its even better
<Nexea> oh, let me ask you guys.. while i am here
<Warbo> KroniX: I think so (there is a box on the right of each partition "Format" "Do Not Format")
<DBO> !upgrade > nopcode
<wallison> silverpower: thanks for the suggestions
<Nexea> what is the command line for the file explorer?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: You using a regular modem cable or a null-modem cable?
<KroniX> Warbo, Yeah but it forces me to do it
<DBO> nopcode, the bot has sent you a message with the concept
<Warbo> Nexea: "nautilus"
<Nexea> ohh i see
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: I am guessing the latter and that being the cause of your ailments.
<nopcode> DBO: ok thanks
<pollypocket> ok so wine install apears done
<Nexea> warbo: and how do i elevate its power only for one operation? instead of doing sudo nautilus
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: make that the former.
<Nexea> like access a file
<pollypocket> just get firefox now
<KroniX> Warbo, it says it's required that the root filesystem be formatted, the only problem is the root filesystem has about 70 gigs of backup that can't be moved onto an external disk for another week
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Actually, it's a ragular serial cable
<silverpower> wallison, np.
<Warbo> Nexea: Or "nautilus /wherever/you/want/to/visit"
<nopcode> DBO: that update manager thing... i'll still need to do the other stuff before?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: You need to be using a null-modem cable (ie crossed CTX and RTX iirc) according to http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/switches/s_stack2/pdf/16942au3.pdf
<Nexea> hmm
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: (yes I downloaded the pdf and read it just for you)
<Warbo> Nexea: 1) Use "gksudo nautilus" instead of sudo (sudo can screw up preferences' permissions) and 2) I don't know, just quit it after doing that one thing
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Could be, and probably is, but when I get a null modem cable, I still won't know how to get minicom to go online without trying to dial
<Nexea> ohh thank you warbo
<Nexea> never heard of gksudo
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: ,--8<-
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: |have a look-see on page 2-7 "If you are using a PC, you need a null modem
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: |cable with an appropriate connector.
<Nexea> there  are a ton of commands i have noticed.. i guess that is the unix philosophy
<DBO> nopcode, basically you need to change your sources from hoary to breezy, then upgrade
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: `-->8-
<phiber_optic> anyone can help me configure my sound please?
<Warbo> Nexea: "ls /usr/bin"
<Nexea> Warbo: but thanks, i appreciate it
<DBO> nopcode, once you are all up to date for breezy, you need to change your sources agian to dapper, and upgrade again
<Nexea> oh yeah, i know ls
<BlueEagle> sorry about that :(
<regeya> DrBanzai, BlueEagle:  don't know about the situation anymore, but I bought a premade crossover cable as recently as 2000 at Staples...worked fine
<KroniX> anyone, bueler :)
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic: what's wrong with it?
<Warbo> Nexea: Most "commands" are in /usr/bin (they are files, ala the other part of the UNIX philosophy)
<kleedrac> So I tried getting suspend2 working last night and it broke my wireless card ... which packages should I reinstall?
<Nexea> warbo: ls, cd, rm, sudo, su.. those are really heavily used.. so i had to know them.. but the other commands that are not as used.. like say htpwd
<phiber_optic> AshDragonScale, it didnt recogineze my SoundBlaster card but it recognized the onboard sound card
<BlueEagle> regeya: Well most likely people will have to cross their own cables.
<phiber_optic> and i dont know how to confiugre it
<Nexea> warbo: yeah.. but i just see executables.. not really what they mean
* Warbo tries to think of a silly command for Nexea
<Nexea> warbo: although i can always --help and man X file
<Nexea> warbo: also.. grep is very, very nice
<omnid> How do I shot WMV support
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Ahh, I see that now.  I just wish my Wyse 160 hadn't crapped out on me, I could avoid all these problems
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: Are the connectors welded (or compact) or can you unscrew them?
* Warbo but realises that BB needs to be installed first
<Nexea> warbo: my first commands were something like ps -A | grep apache2
<Nexea> warbo: very useful
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: The good thing is that you can telnet in over tcp/ip
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic:  what version are you running? Dapper?
<phiber_optic> AshDragonScale, yes dapper
<corndog_> i do a lot of web development including c#, php, xhtml, etc. I just switched to ubuntu tonight.. can anyone recommend some good editors with auto-complete and syntax highlighting?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, actually, I extended my serial cable, using a couple DB9 to RJ45 connectors, and a patch cable
<pollypocket> ok so I downloaded firefox windows to desktop and double clicked the file and it said could not display
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, I could telnet in, if I knew which IP address to use
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29
<Nexea> corndog_: i would like to know the answer to your question as well.. i code in c# on an almost weekly basis. i would love to work in ubuntu and get rid of my windows machine
<TheGame> OsirisX11: apparently you have to be a genius to install ninan
<harisund> back
<omnid> WELCOME BACK!!!
<harisund> Is it possible to triboot Ubuntu AMD64, Ubuntu i386 and Window XP?
<mrproper> What do I do to get hibernation working on my system?
<Warbo> harisund: I would say yes
<omnid> harisund, I don't see why not
<regeya> BlueEagle: true, but from my own experience, if you're too lazy to do it yourself, there's always a lazy overpriced solution *wink*
<harisund> omnid lol, I wanted to type /back in my irssi and I ended up typing just back.
<pollypocket> IcemanV9: I just set the permissions to 777 and it still does not execute
<Warbo> harisund: Although you would need 2 GRUBs
<corndog_> Nexea: i still have a windows machine for work (microsoft technologies).. but I have switched over entirely to ubuntu for home use and for side jobs (mostly php, ror)
<AshDragonScale> pollypocket: you are trying to install the windows version of FireFox on Ubuntu?
<pollypocket> right
<AshDragonScale> pollypocket: why?
<omnid> That sounds like a fail
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: it should run
<pollypocket> to get around flash 8.0
<harisund> Warbo and omnid that was my question. What I had in mind was install Windows XP, which woudl take over the MBR. Install i386, which would create a grub containing Windows XP and i386, then install AMD64 which would install Grub2 containing Grub1 and AMD64. Right?
<omnid> Flash didn't even work for me until I installed it
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: i didn't have problem on my box .. hm
<regeya> AshDragonScale: hey, try scrolling back a bit, my overly excitable friend
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: Then you need to consult your network administrator (according to the manual) :p
<omnid> Is something wrong with flash 8?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Yeah, I know...
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: nmap might be able to help you though. If you've got time to spare.
<Warbo> I would say Ubuntu gets around Flash 8 quite well. If you want to USE Flash 8, and not get around it, then use Windows Firefox in WINE
<pollypocket> well additionally i really want to see what this run windows software on wine stuff is all about
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Hmmm, I hadn't thought of that
<Nexea> corndog_: ahh i see.. yeah.. i use ubuntu for some of my servers but i would love to have more machines run on it
<snoops> flash 9 you mean.. good luck finding a copy of flash 8 these days
<Nexea> corndog_: it's a very beautiful package
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: open "home" folder and double-click on win32 fx
<nopcode> DBO: It is recommended that you have the "ubuntu-desktop", "kubuntu-desktop", or "edubuntu-desktop" metapackage (depending on which distribution you're running exactly) in order to ensure that you have the full set of default packages.
<omnid> pollypocket: I use vmware because Reason supposedly works crappy in wine
<omnid> as well as other audio programs aparently
<pollypocket> early some one noted using flash 8 is not going to happen
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Course, I haven;t had much luck trying to interpret nmap either
<nopcode> DBO: hm, why would i have to install gui stuff on a remote server :|
<phiber_optic> AshDragonScale, what surprises me why didnt it recognize, and on breeze it dig
<omnid> Linux really really really needs a good audio creation program
<DBO> nopcode, you can ignore that
<phiber_optic> did*
<cef> hey, anyone else have problems with playing YouTube videos since a few days ago? I get video but no sound
<pollypocket> my version of flash plugin in firefox is 7.0 r63
<snoops> Warbo regarding firefox in wine.. wine has a shocking windows system colour - is there a way to make it use your ubuntu window system colour?
<Warbo> harisund: Basically you would want 1 grub on a partition, and 1 grub on MBR. This is not STRICTLY needed, but it means 2 Ubuntu systems won't be trying to overwrite each others' kernel image configs. Use the "chainloader" method that runs Windows to run the other GRUB partition
<pollypocket> and synaptic does not have an update for it
<snoops> and fonts
<IcemanV9> that IS the version for linux only
<KroniX> anyone know how to bypass the forced formatting of root in the ubuntu installer, possibly a way to start the expert install from the livecd?
<Warbo> snoops: You mean a theme?
<dribble> i want flash 9 linux and i wanst it yesterday
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic: do you have the onboard sound turned off in bios or on the board?
<williamb> how do i create folders using the terminal?
<omnid> cef: No, but I have that problem with Googlevideos
<harisund> Warbo sweet..thanks for the tip. So what exactly does the chainloader do? Where could I find more documentation on that?
<snoops> Warbo I wouldn't expect widgets or anything.. just changing the fonts and window system colours in wine.. so it's not this dark grey and tiny font
<phiber_optic> in the bios
<phiber_optic> i think
<Warbo> snoops: Look at the WINE page on help.ubuntu.com, since I added a theme section to it a few days ago
<pollypocket> which ever the version conflict - the solution is firefox on wine
<RalleAb> is there a way to start the guide that comes when you've just installed linux? the keyboard, time etc guide
<snoops> a few days ago? Good timing :)
<snoops> thanks
<cef> never mind, it's fixed now
<absurdhero> is anyone from canonical here?
<pollypocket> IcemanV9: so now that ive downloaded firefox-win how do I isntall it
<wallison> williamb: mkdir "directory_name" without the quotes
<IcemanV9> i have win32 fx (with wine) running .. so my wife can watch some prime-time tv shows from ABC, NBC & CBS :)
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic: make sure it is turned off there, check your manual and see if there is a jumper on the board to disable it.
<omnid> cef: How did you fix it?
<Warbo> pollypocket: "wine filename.exe"
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: open "home" folder and double-click on win32 fx
<cef> omnid: didn't.. it just works now
<Warbo> pollypocket: Or double click
<omnid> :/
<phiber_optic> i read the whole manual and didnt find anything
<Nexea> williamb: make sure you are either running root access to make a directory in certain places or use the sudo program to elevate your powers to a super user
<omnid> I worry when stuff doesn't work then just "suddenly works"
<omnid> It's an issue of stability
<pollypocket> i did the double click but no work
<williamb> Nexea, i got it. thanks
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: nmap -p 21 0-255.0-255.0-255.1-254    <= that ought to find it.
<Warbo> omnid: I just accept the "suddenly works" and am grateful for it, since most stuff never works again... :(
<williamb> and thank you too wallison
<omnid> Warbo: That's something people shouldn't do. Really if it's a problem it should be resolved overall
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: might take half a centrury though and odds are you'll find it in the c class network ranges so you might only want to scan those.
<kyja> then you right click an exe choose open with and then type in wineserver right?
<Warbo> omnid: OK, then fix my Xorg :)
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: ?? ok. try "wine program.exe" in the terminal
<pollypocket> i ran the command line and now have the firefox installer running in a window
<omnid> I don't even know what that is!!
<kyja> then exe always works with wine
<Nexea> nmap.. that's a port scanner right?
<AshDragonScale> phiber_optic:  do you know the model of your sound card?
<Warbo> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: good. :)
<omnid> So it's a server program?
<snoops> ah nice and simple guide there Warbo, cheers
<Warbo> omnid: It is the graphics server
* IcemanV9 starts to like xchat-gnome
<omnid> ?
<pollypocket> ok I just selected custom install and the only option is path to install c:\Program etc...   should this be changed ???
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, That just came back with:  WARNING: No targets were specified, so 0 hosts scanned.
<DrBanzai> Nmap run completed -- 0 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.007 seconds
<Warbo> omnid: Those little pixels, and the mouse and keyboard? Done by X
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: nope. i just left it the way it is.
<omnid> So it's a designer?
<Nexea> also.. why are there no operators or half ops in this channel?
<phiber_optic> deam 3time linux freezed
<phiber_optic> freezed
<phiber_optic> :(
<Warbo> I broke Xorg, so now I am in Xorg-air
<omnid> I don't feel any reason to think it's anything remote
<pollypocket> hmmmm i philosphize on how wine handles this some o ther time
<omnid> so why do they call it server?
<Warbo> omnid: You honestly don't know what X is, or are you joking?
<omnid> I'm a complete newbie
<IcemanV9> pollypocket: i just shared what i did with mine. now, it's up to ya. :)
<omnid> It would be safe to assume I know little to nothing about Linux at all
<pollypocket> away it goes
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: nmap sT -p 21 192.0-255.0-255.1-254    <= that ought to find it.
<Warbo> omnid: It is the architecture which draws all of the graphics on the system. It is a server since it is completely networked. You can open windows on another display on another computer, and they can open ones on yours, as long as the display permissions are set
<omnid> Hmm I see
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<frig> is there an ubunu homepage?
<pollypocket> shite the desktop icon is owned by root
<eternalswd> frig, look at the topic
<chemaja> omnid: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<Warbo> omnid: You can try "sudo X :5" to open a new display with the ID ":5" (use ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8 to switch back and forth)
<wallison> silverpower: you back?
<omnid> frig: http://ubuntu.com
<frig> no, ubunu
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: nmap sT -p 21 192.0.0.0/24      <= should do the same apperantly
<omnid> Thought that was a typo...
<frig> heh :)
<Nexea> so is anyone else in here a web designer?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: keep in mind that I'm making this out from pages as I go so I may or may not be way off the mark. :)
<omnid> Warbo: A new display? Like a new desktop or what?
<wallison> silverpower: thought we better discuss in here before we got flamed in #gentoo!
<Nexea> brb
<silverpower> wallison, nah, it's fine.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, That one seems to be working.  The rest all gave the sam error...we'll see what this comes up with
<Warbo> omnid: It will be empty if you don't put anything on it, but you could run another desktop on it if you want (to do that it is easier choosing System>Quit and pressing Switch User)
<wallison> silverpower: just don't want to give 'em a reason!
<omnid> Thanks for this chemaja
<ubuntu> hi
<silverpower> Some of the devs in -ppc wrote the AE driver. Too bad JoseJX isn't awake, he could help.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Hmmm, it's done.  Now what?  I've never used nmap from the command line before
<wallison> silverpower: they're pretty bad sometimes in #debian too
<omnid> Ah
<ubuntu> hello DrBanzai
<omnid> I created another user account guest
<omnid> And gave it certain permissions to directories and things
<DrBanzai> Hey ubuntu
<omnid> Is that the same?
<silverpower> wallison, mm. Well, we try to keep it reasonably friendly in there, but I understand the main gentoo chan isn't all that friendly.
<ubuntu> how r u doing ?
<dribble> gentoo chan's pretty friendly. just beyond busy with WAYY too many rtfm's
<Warbo> Gah, I just tried to switch user and a) It asked "Which type of session do you want to start? AIGLX or standard?" But the screen had already locked, and b) I told it AIGLX and it said too many X sessions are open :(
<dribble> ..but, the gentoo docs are un-paralleled
<wallison> silverpower: cool, it's been a while since i've used linux and been in any channels, going off couple of years ago
<Warbo> omnid: "Switch user" opens a new display so a different user (or another one of your user) can do stuff. It also locks the current display so you need a password to get back in
<ubuntu> DrBanzai:  which version of ubuntu ur on?
<geniusdot> a.....
<case`> anyone know how to configure ez-ipupdate to update two A records?
<omnid> One thing I dislike about Linux overall is the super strong sense of open source opposing commercial software
<silverpower> wallison, I'm afraid I won't be of much help on Ubuntu-specific issues - this is a temporary install until Gentoo finishes rebuilding, and I wanted to see how far they'd come. I'm impressed.
<ubuntu> silverpower:  hi
<ubuntu> wallison:  hello
<wallison> silverpower: yeah, me too. Long time slacker here
<pollypocket> ok so if I installed firefox as root do I need to uninstall it so that I can then install it as my regular non-root user
<omnid> Linux is great because of how open source it is, but really it could be waay better it if were just a little more commercial
<wallison> ubuntu: hi
<inv_Arp> case`: i use it to updated my ip... whats an A record
<omnid> It doesn't seem to discuss that in this introduction to it
<ubuntu> pollypocket: it should work for normal user to, just make sure links r made ok
<case`> inv_Arp: I'm using it successfully to update my domain (mydomain.com), but I need it to also update the mx IP (mail.mydomain.com)
<Warbo> omnid: http://www.redhat.com
<pollypocket> firefox was downloaded to my regular users Desktop directory and installed from that directory
<DrBanzai> ubuntu, I'm still using 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog)
<`m0> hmm
<inv_Arp> case`: then run it twice
<ubuntu> DrBanzai: kool
<`m0> Ubuntu is amazing...
<`m0> Thanks guys....
<omnid> Warbo: I hear redhat is crap, confirm/deny
<inv_Arp> case`:  one for each
<ubuntu> yes ubuntu is a nice os
<pollypocket> ubuntu ok i'll see about setting the permissions to 777 on all those files and links . is that what you mean
<`m0> It recognized EVERYTHING!
<ubuntu> i have tried quite a few myself
<`m0> unlike gentoo and other distr
<dasGewitter> Hello, I burned a DVD as an ISO
<dasGewitter> Now when I'm trying to play it, It says the source is encrypted
<dasGewitter> I have libdvdcss2
<dasGewitter> yet I still get the error
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: did you rin this dvd?
<ubuntu> pollypocket:  yes
<inv_Arp> err rip
<godtvisken> dasGewitter: hej kannst du deutsch?
<dasGewitter> ja, ich kann.
<ubuntu> dasGewitter:  prob. drm issue
<dasGewitter> and yes, it's a ripped torrent.
<case`> inv_Arp: sounds like it should work, have you done it? I'll just try it out.... what's the worst that could happen -- Thanks a lot!!
<dasGewitter> drm?
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: did you rip this dvd?
<Warbo> omnid: I like their Bluecurve theme, but mainly for nostalgia :) Also, I like their stance on the openness of things (like they refused to include the slightly-more-free Java), but dislike their stance on Fedora. But Fedora has now been basically liberated from Redhat, so that is cool
<ubuntu> digital right media
<dasGewitter> Not me personally, but it is a ripped dvd
<pollypocket> uhm I didnt notice this before, what does it mean ?
<godtvisken> dasGewitter: cool. ich lerne deutsch in der schule und freue mich auf chancen es zu sprechen
<dasGewitter> I downloaded from torrent
<pollypocket> wine: '/home/grace/.wine' created successfully.
<pollypocket> fixme:win:SetWindowTextW setting text L"Extracting" of other process window 0x10022 should not use SendMessage
<`m0> Thanx ubuntu :D
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: ok the person that ripped it didint remove to copy protextion
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: Did you find any hits?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: please note that I've not used nmap either. :p
<Warbo> drm=digital rights management (or digital restrictions management :) )
* dasGewitter bows head
<dasGewitter> so what do I do?
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: so you cant play it either...
<ubuntu> Warbo:  oops sorry
<ubuntu> ur right
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, I don't know.  I guess not.  It said it scanned 256 hosts, but didn't give any kind of an output
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: \rm dvd.iso
<inv_Arp> get rid of it
<ubuntu> DrBanzai: what bout nmap
<ubuntu> what r u trying to do?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: let me check something. :)
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: or?
<dasGewitter> there is no iso file
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Cool, thanks
<inv_Arp> use vobcopy  and rerip
<dasGewitter> it's the type that has both Audio_TS and Video_TS
<ubuntu> DrBanzai:  what r u trying to do with nmap?
<lwarimav> rfghiosjd
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: install vobcopy
<dasGewitter> godtvisken: haha, tja, natuerlich. immer sprech
<DrBanzai> ubuntu, I'm trying to configure my ethernet switch, so BlueEagle suggested that I use nmap to find out which IP addrerss the switch is using
<dasGewitter> what's it do?
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure my sound
<ubuntu> i c
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: it will rerip and remove copy protection
<dasGewitter> I don't own the dvd, so you're saying it will glean the files?
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: doesnt matter ... yes it will
<omnid> Warbo: My only other experiance in Linux was with Linspire and kubuntu and I hated them both. Are a lot of distros similar to these?
<inv_Arp> omnid: no...  try them out to find out
<dasGewitter> inv_Arp: That's very annoying, since I just burnt the cd
<inv_Arp> dasGewitter: no prob
<ubuntu> usr -v option to see output
<inv_Arp> just rerip and reburn
<omnid> Well which is recommended? I was thinking of trying Gentoo
<inv_Arp> omnid: are you good at linux?
<Warbo> omnid: It would basically be the difference between KDE and GNOME. Most distros offer both, but support one more than the other. Ubuntu offers both, but kubuntu supports KDE more (well, now Ubuntu just ships any KDE stuff over to the Kubuntu guys). Loads of distros are based on KDE, but I don't like the feel of KDE. I prefer GNOME with Enlightenment (I've always had a thing for Enlightenment)
<oem> hello all
<oem> ?
<ubuntu> hello oem
<oem> I'm using GNOME
<omnid> inv_Arp: No not at all
<nopcode> i don't like cheap windows clones at all
<nopcode> fvwm2 ftw
<oem> but you know GNOME has two bars
<inv_Arp> omnid: then gentoo isnt ez
<oem> how can I remove the one on the bottom
<ubuntu> if u wana try windows stuff on linux, better stick to windows
<nopcode> ubuntu: ack
<inv_Arp> omnid: fedora, Suse are nice also
<Warbo> oem right click on an empty bit of it, then select "Delete this panel"
<ubuntu> oem why do u wana remove it?
<`m0> hmm
<Salgat> Hey whats a good freeware partitioner(or at least something useable in trial) for windows, I need to make room for Linux lol
<`m0> Wow, I wonder why I didn't use ubuntu at the beginning
<`m0> the Gentoo distribution was a hassel
<ubuntu> sladen:  gparted
<oem> remember if I remove the one on the bottom when I open a file it won't be able to minimize
<`m0> Ubuntu was like 1 2 3
<`m0> done
<Warbo> Salgat: Get a LiveCD of Ubutnu or GParted
<TheGame> haha
<TheGame> can some1 help me with pan news
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<inv_Arp> Salgat: nuthin for win i know of...  use parted for linux...
<oem> I just don't like it ubuntu
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: ok, new syntax :) nmap -sT -p 21 192.0.0.0/8
<omnid> Warbo: I don't really like KDE either. Plus it feels like I'm just plain installing every program over again for an alternative because all of the KDE ones feel just like the packaged windows programs to me. Like only about half as good as I want them to be.
<TheGame> with the new stable version
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: But that will take ages.
<Salgat> Gparted?  Thanks, this wont overwrite windows correct?
<TheGame> i cant figure out how to open nzbs
<BlueEagle> hmm
<oem> I prefere on panel and at the bottom
<TheGame> any1?
<Warbo> oem: You can add the Window List applet to the top panel if you want
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  also use the -vv option with nmap to see output
<inv_Arp> Salgat: back up your data!!  regardless what prgram you use
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: try instead: nmap -p 21 192.168.0.0/16
<omnid> Warbo: Then again kubuntu is probably the only thing packaged like that
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: and use -vv option too as it is more verbose.
<seatouch-> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<TheGame> has any1 used pan for nzbs
<inv_Arp> TheGame: nzbperl
<Salgat> Haha, if it reformats everything I dont mind, nothing important on here, but would rather not have to install again :)
<TheGame> whats that
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: and -vv appears to speed things up too.
<oem> thanks warbo
<inv_Arp> TheGame: google ot
<Warbo> omnid: It's all a matter of preference, and I change my setup every few days (I tried Compiz+AIGLX about an hour ago, but it ran crap on my driver)
<rast4_> has anyone been able to get the network drivers to work on an HP Pavilion zd7000 series?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Okay, I gave it nmap sT -vv -p 21 192.168.0.0/16
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me in configuring my sound
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, First thing it say is: Failed to resolve given hostname/IP: sT.  Note that you can't use '/mask' AND '[1-4,7,100-] ' style IP ranges
<inv_Arp> rast4_: have you/
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Now it's just sitting, I assume it's still scanning
<Warbo> Does anyone here know a bit of eesh, since #enlightenment is asleep?
<rast4_> inv_arp: no, hence the question
<ubuntu> DrBanzai: DrBanzai it is -sT not sT
<omnid> I think I just fear all my hardware will stop working again
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: hit ctrl+c
<inv_Arp> rast4_: what type of network card is it?
<Salgat> How do I go into a console based Ubuntu, or is it only possible from the repair mode or terminal?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: then run: nmap -vv -p 21 192.168.0.0/16
<Warbo> Salgat: ctrl-alt-f1
<Salgat> By console I mean text only
<ubuntu> Salgat: ctrl+alt+f1
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<Salgat> thank you
<Warbo> (and f2, f3, etc.)
<inv_Arp> Salgat: hence the term console...
<rast4_> inv_arp: hang on let me figure it out, I know the NIC is a Realtek and there is a Wireless adapter as well
<rast4_> minipcu
<Salgat> hehe
<rast4_> pci*
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: that will cover all IPs that start with 192.168 (which is a normal range)
<omnid> I don't know what most of my hardware is and since it's a laptop I can't do much to change that. It rather sucks I probably have an unsupported radeon mobile
<inv_Arp> rast4_: lspci
<ubuntu> Salgat: yw
<adam__> hi, I have installed wine and am trying to install my fathers software and it requires MSIE v4 or better, I can't seem to find Internet Explorer in Synaptic, does it exist?
<inv_Arp> GoonSquad: yes...
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Yeah, that the range that my DHCP server is using
<GoonSquad> inv_Arp how
<Warbo> omnid: I have a Radeon 9200, but the 3D driver only does 3D, not transparency. That means Mesa does all of the fading and stuff, which is awful
<inv_Arp> adam__: no.. not in synaptic
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Have you got any better ideas of locating a rouge switch that has got a telnet server running?
<ubuntu> adam__:  lol u wont find IE on synaptic dude
<ubuntu> chk microsoft site
<inv_Arp> sine IE is not a linux app!!
<omnid> Warbo: Mesa?
<case`> inv_Arp: thanks for the ez-ipupdate advice. All you have to do is add more .conf files to /etc/ez-ipupdate and /etc/init.d/ez-ipupdate picks them up and spawns a daemon for each one --- Thanks again.
<omnid> !mesa > omnid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  hit the telnet port 23
<inv_Arp> GoonSquad: usermod
<GoonSquad> inv_Arp how
<omnid> bleh nothing on mesa
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: ofcourse
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: my bad.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, No, I should have cought that too
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: stop that search and change -p 21 to -p 23
<BlueEagle> :)
<Warbo> omnid: Mesa is an entire implementation of OpenGL which is built out of software. It means that if your graphics card doesn't support a certain feature then Mesa will do it with your CPU, but it is much slower
<adam__> ok guys, is it possible to get IE on my ubuntu box for my windows app that needs to interface with it?
<inv_Arp> adam__: get crossover office...
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: well it's 6:52 am here and I've yet to sleep so I'm excused. :p
<omnid> Warbo: Oh yeah that sounds like it would kill my PC
<Warbo> adam__: Look for "ies4linux"
<omnid> Considering all 3D acceleration seems absent
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: about those connectors on the serial cable. Are they openable?
<Warbo> omnid: Have you tried a 3D driver?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, it's 23:51 here, and I've had about 2 hours sleep in the last 20 or so
<omnid> I can't find any for Linux on Radeon's site
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: if so you might want to search for null modem cable and attempt to modify it. :)
<nopcode> i hope this "update-manager" thing doesnt need X...
<omnid> ATI's
<omnid> I know they don't really support Linux as much as Nvidia...
<Salgat> Ya
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, I can remove the RJ45 patch cable and stick in a crossover cable, but I don't know if that will swap the right pins or not
<Warbo> omnid: They come with Ubuntu. There are 3 drivers: "ati" which is 2D, "radeon" which is 3D on some cards (like mine) and "fglrx" which is made by ATI and is non-free, but gives 3D on newer cards (but not old ones)
<TheGame> i just wanna know how to use nzb's in pan
<rast4_> inv_arp: waiting on HP.com to respond so I can get the exact adapter models
<rast4_> bare with me please
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: null modem cables are very often called cross over cables.
<inv_Arp> rast4_: lspci
<`m0> hmmm
<ubuntu> well later guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<Salgat> later Ubuntu!!
<`m0> I think I saw a small minor BUG
<ubuntu> Salgat:  laters
<`m0> When you goto Power Management!
<jbroome> err, cross over cables are different than null modem cables.. They're also called Console cables
<inv_Arp> TheGame: no dont think so
<`m0> You see <b> Running on AC </b>
<omnid> Warbo: Well I definitly wish to have 3D acceleration so I can create some models and see all those pretty screensavers at the least
<`m0> why does it display <b> :p
<BlueEagle> jbroome: Ehh.. you might be right.
<BlueEagle> my bad again.
<jbroome> :P
<BlueEagle> Perhaps I should find that bed?
<jbroome> i'm headed that way too
<rast4_> inv_arp: could you elaborate on 'lspci' please?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, thanks for your help so far...
<inv_Arp> it will display the card
<phiber_optic> can somebody please help me configure my sound
<rast4_> oh :)
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: do you have the drivers
<phiber_optic> inv_Arp,  in breeze it detected automatically
<phiber_optic> and know its not working
<kevinh90> rast4_,  "sudo lspci" it tells you about all your hardware
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: what type of card?
<phiber_optic> soundblaster
<shaigirl> hi guys
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: if you don't find anyting on 192.168.0.0/16 you could try 192.0.0.0/8 (will take very very much longer)
<phiber_optic> 5.1 live
<shaigirl> where can i learn about commands and stuff for ubuntu?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Ok, I may start that one before I go to bed myself
<Goblyn> i don't wanna sound vague, but my firefox is going very very slow, i have godly internet, but i dunno why it's going slow, any idea's
<rast4_> inv_arp: Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ and Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: or you can try 1.0.0.0/1 which will scan half the internet (127.0.0.0/1 will scan the other half afaik)
<inv_Arp> rast4_: the realtek doesnt work?
<Nukez> hi
<rast4_> no, I can't even get the "configure" tab to work, it's greyed out
<rast4_> it won't let me switch to that adapter
<inv_Arp> GoonSquad: told ya    usemod username -d /directory
<Salgat> I personally have found Rute of being useful for learning commands on Linux in general Shaigirl, if you search for it in Google you'll find it, may be somewhat dated though
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, I think I'll avoid that...If it's getting an address from my DHCP server, it'll be under the 192.168.0.0/16 scan
<GoonSquad> inv_Arp i want it to set all the users that i create to that i dont want to have to manually type that for every user
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: Well the switch has probably got its ip configured.
<inv_Arp> rast4_: open a console.. type ifconfig
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: isn't it labled behind on the switch?
<shaigirl> ty salgat
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: I think I saw that on the picture. Should be on the back.
<flipfone> hi i installed xubuntu and was modding the taskbar when i deleted it. i tried removing xubuntu and reinstalling but the bar isnt there. is there an easy way to get it back?
<shaigirl> is it me or is ubuntu way easier than Suse???
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: it might be the mac address tho.
<phiber_optic> inv_Arp, any ideas??
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, That could be as well, I wish I could just wipe it's whole config and start over, but apparently I need to have console access for that
<Nukez> hey I was wondering... I am trying to install Ubuntu and when the cd boots and tries to install the graphical installer isnt displayed... is there any way to get around this?
<flipfone> shaigirl Ubuntu ROCKS!
<Salgat> Seems like Ubuntu is the ultimate in easyness hehe
<shaigirl> i've had suse 9.0 since 2004 and I couldn't do a thing with it
<`m0> hmm
<rast4_> inv_arp: shows eth0 and lo
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: hold reset for 30 seconds to clear it I think I read somwhere.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Nope, no IP address on it anywhere...but yes, the MAC address should be there
<`m0> how cna I get the LAptop Batter Monitor for Ubuntu ?
<inv_Arp> GoonSquad: /etc/profile     export $HOME=/dir
<`m0> I don't know how much battery I have left
<rast4_> inv_arp: has inet6 addr
<`m0> ah Never mind
<inv_Arp> err export HOME=/dir
<vignatti_> hi guys
<vignatti_> how can I tell to kernel don't load a module by default?
<Jbirk> lsmod
<pollypocket> ok so firefox on wine doesnt seem to run. I changed the ownership on the firefox-desktop-icon to my regular user and all the permissions of the wine-firefox install appear to be world readable or executable but all owned by root. what am i missing here
<vignatti_> Jbirk: lsmod?
<phiber_optic> inv_Arp, any ideas??
<Jbirk> It will list the modules
<Jbirk> you will have to manually change them
<Jbirk> I am not certain how to prevent a mod from loading
<rast4_> inv_arp: this is odd too, same lan hardware on my Toshiba Satellite I believe and both that and my wireless worked out of the box, but not on this HP
<inv_Arp> vignatti_:  when you compile it...  remove  loadable kernel module or somethin like that
<Goblyn> i don't wanna sound vague, but my firefox is going very very slow, i have godly internet, but i dunno why it's going slow, any idea's?
<tritium> vignatti_: blacklist it
<shaigirl> i found a wiki to help with that rast4
<rast4_> shaigirl: please share :)
<shaigirl> let me get it
* rast4_ bows
<vignatti_> tritium: where can I blacklist?
<rast4_> I love this laptop, it's the 17" widescreen
<tritium> vignatti_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is the file
<rast4_> I would love to rock ubuntu on it
<vignatti_> tritium: tkx!
<`m0> how do we learn about the tricks in ubuntu ?
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: modprobe emu10k1
<`m0> are there like mac tricks?
<phiber_optic> inv_Arp,  thats what i did
<vignatti_> tks guys! blacklist solve my prob
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: and what happened?
<GoonSquad> inv_Arp the way you just told me doesnt work
<Nukez> is there a way to use the old text based installer for dapper
<phiber_optic> FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found.
<rast4_> inv_arp: so with the ifconfig, it shows the eth0, does that mean it's working properly or that it's properly configured?
<pollypocket> GoonSquad: each user needs their own seperate home directory
<`m0> Can I Remote Desktop in WIndows?
<chungaroo> is there any way i can image my hard drive onto another hd in order to retain the os, all of my settings, and my data? i plan on upgrading my harddrive to a larger capacity and don't want to reinstall and burn endless amounts of backup data disks.
<inv_Arp> rast4_: means the kernel dtects it... does it have an ip?
<Jbirk> modprobe loads a module
<Jbirk> how do you unload a module?
<rast4_> inv_arp: just the inet6 addr
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: hmmm, wierd   did you chge anything?
<shaigirl> ok..this is the addy...http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<phiber_optic> noop
<shaigirl> you have to install ndiswrapper
<Goblyn> i am having errors trying to get sound working under Wine, whenever i go to the audio tab to change settings, it comes up with Creating link "/home/goblyn/.kde/socket-system." "can't create mcop directory" does anyone know how to fix this?
<inv_Arp> phiber_optic: fresh install?
<pollypocket> ive never done this wine thing before - i need some pointers on what to do with the firefox I just installed
<rast4_> thanks shaigirl
<phiber_optic> yes
<chungaroo> is anyone familiar with drive cloning/imaging?
<rast4_> I had mad probs with ndiswrapper when it first came out, I hope it's simplified
<phiber_optic> ill reinstall everything again if you want
<shaigirl> oh wait rast
<Warbo> pollypocket: It is installed into $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox
<shaigirl> let me find the other one
<Nukez> Does anyone know if dapper has trouble with ati x800 video cards?
<rast4_> ok
<_tcc> Why might my sound just have dissapeared out of the blue?
<_tcc> I have no audio.
<inv_Arp> rast4_: you dont need ndis wrapper for the intel wireles card
<_tcc> VLC crashes when I try and play music.
<rast4_> inv_arp: what would you recommend I do at this stage?
<tritium> rast4_: ipw2x00?  no need for ndiswrapper
<Warbo> _tcc: Maybe something is hogging the soundcard? (like a Flash website)
<rast4_> tritium: Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ and Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless
<inv_Arp> rast4_: ahh wait i scrolled up... you have broadcom...
<_tcc> Warbo, nope
<tritium> rast4_: ah
<_tcc> It worked before, I install mplayer and now everything went nuts.
<`m0> hey
<shaigirl> i had an easier fix
<shaigirl> i have to find it now
<inv_Arp> rast4_: i would google search first make sure there arent any native drivers...
<`m0> how do I access REmote Desktop from Windows within Linux
<inv_Arp> before using ndiswrapper
<`m0> I want to remote to my windows BOX
<_tcc> rdesktop
<`m0> is it included ?
<rast4_> ok, I will wait to see what shaigirl comes up with
<_tcc> rdesktop -5 <ip>
<`m0> hmm ok
<rast4_> then start from there, thanks for the help inv_arp
<`m0> thanks
<_tcc> yepper
<Goblyn> i am having errors trying to get sound working under Wine, whenever i go to the audio tab to change settings, it comes up with Creating link "/home/goblyn/.kde/socket-system." "can't create mcop directory" does anyone know how to fix this?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: arp -s myswitch MAC-ADDRESS && ping myswitc
<rast4_> you multitasking helpin fool ;)
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: try that but substitute MAC-ADDRESS with the printed mac address on your switch.
<rast4_> this is probably the most helpful channel I've ever been on in irc, and i've been around for eons
<pollypocket> Warbo: ok so I go to that directory and and double click on firefox.exe and i get an error
<rast4_> honestly
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Lemme run downstairs and get the MAC
<omnid> Warbo: So, I looked up that driver. How would I install it? I'm not sure I can tell which device in the device manger is my video card
<pollypocket> Couldn't display "/home/grace/.wine/drive_c/Pr...s/Mozilla Firefox/firefox.exe".
<_tcc> So why might sound fail randomly?
<inv_Arp> GoonSquad: it should have... did you relogin completely?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: should be something like: arp -s myswitch 00:0E:50:33:08:C7 && ping myswitch
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: ofcourse your mac addy will be different.
<AmirMohammad> something has gone wrong w/ my keyboard settings and I dunno what's that, sometimes it get crazy, when I press 'p' it'll print 6 or something like this
<flasher> what's a movie file format that can be easily played/viewed without too many  extra codecs?
<AmirMohammad> I should to switch to a terminal and then come-back to X to get it working properly
<Warbo> omnid: Look on help.ubuntu.com/community. There is a page about the non-free driver and a page I wrote about the free driver. The free one is called "RadeonDriver" and the non-free one is.....
<Warbo> !ati > omnid
<BlueEagle> flasher: any one format really only needs one codec (the codec for that format)
<omnid> Oh allright
<omnid> I'll check it out
<Warbo> pollypocket: Try copy/pasting this into a terminal "wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Mozilla\ Firefox\\firefox.exe"
<Warbo> flasher: Ogg/Theora works out of the box
<flasher> BlueEagle: i ask because i'm having a hard time viewing avi files, even though i've installed mplayer and win32codecs. I'm planning on converting some avi files to a format my computer can play
<william__> im having troubles deleting a folder
<flasher> Warbo: is there a way to convert an AVI to ogg/theora?
<Warbo> !info ffmpeg2theora
<ubotu> ffmpeg2theora: Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<flasher> Warbo: thanks
<BlueEagle> flasher: ...and which error are you getting?
<flasher> BlueEagle: hold on
<flasher> BlueEagle: i'll put on pastebin
<pollypocket> err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} could be created for for context 0x1
<pollypocket> fixme:ole:CoCreateInstance no classfactory created for CLSID {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59}, hres is 0x80040154
<pollypocket> fixme:bitblt:X11DRV_BitBlt potential optimization - client-side DIB copy
<_tcc> Can someone help me debug this problem?
<BlueEagle> flasher: iirc mplayer (not gmplayer) spits out loads of useful stuff.
<_tcc> My sound failed randomly.
<capiCrimm> what can I use to compare two folder structures(i.e. see what files are missing)?
<william__> i tried rm -d /directory but it keeps saying its a directory :S
<_tcc> fr
<flasher> BlueEagle: spit? you mean the error messages?
<inv_Arp> william__: rm -rf /dir
<rast4_> inv_arp: if it recognizes it in ifconfig, how come I can't change the connection in the connection properties window on my taskbar
<BlueEagle> flasher: yes. I mean spit as in print
<Warbo> flasher: In order for ffmpeg2theora to work it must be able to play the file. I know that ffmpeg is made by the MPlayer guys, so you may be better off focusing on getting MPlayer working
<Warbo> william__: "rm -r directory"
<shaigirl> this is the easy link rast
<shaigirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper
<william__> inv_Arp, thank you!
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, I get: myswitch: No address associated with name
<shaigirl> it is made for broadcom
<rast4_> ahh thank you
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: dang.
<flasher> Warbo: can i aske you a favor and convert some (3 tiny files) into ogg/theora, please?
<rast4_> I need to work on getting the Realtek too
<_tcc> Sound please.......
<Warbo> william__: -r = recursive (go into each directory you find and remove the stuff that is there until it is all gone)
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: what does arp -a say about myswitch?
<_tcc> Something is wrong.
<rast4_> which is puzzling, that usually has support from everything
<rast4_> :(
<Warbo> flasher: I don't want no child porn
<rast4_> nevertheless, thanks for the link
<Johnny> how can i change a mounted windows partition so i can write to it?
<flasher> Warbo: no it isn't.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Same thing
<flasher> BlueEagle:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20836
<Warbo> flasher: If you upload it somewhere then I'll have a go
<inv_Arp> capiCrimm:  diff /dir1   /dir2
<flasher> Warbo: thank you. they're actualy on a sit
<flasher> site
<flasher> hold on.
<shaigirl> yw rast
<inv_Arp> Johnny: cant write to ntfs
<flasher> Warbo: first one is http://coachesinfo.com/movies/articles/waterpolo/wpfv2.avi
<inv_Arp> johnlittle: need special driver
<flasher> Warbo: 2nd http://coachesinfo.com/movies/articles/waterpolo/wpsv2.avi
<Johnny> i thought you could make it so you could delete files from linux on a windows partition
<pollypocket> so a browser window still opens but it is running as root
<flasher> http://coachesinfo.com/movies/articles/waterpolo/wpfv1.avi http://coachesinfo.com/movies/articles/waterpolo/wpsv1.avi http://coachesinfo.com/movies/articles/waterpolo/wpegg.avi
<pollypocket> i downloaded a file and it is owned by root
<flasher> Warbo: sorry, not 3, but 5
<`m0> anyone could point me where I could learn how to connect to my wireless network
<pollypocket> does this mean I have to go to root before running anything with wine?
<inv_Arp> Johnny: not raly think it can overwirte... but its dangerous!!  may destro ntfs partition
<flasher> Warbo: thank you so much.
<inv_Arp> `m0:  wireless card detected?
<`m0> like how do I know my ESSID ?
<Warbo> If adesklets puts itself on top of everything (even the windows which are in the "on top" layer) when run in Enlightenment 0.16.8 with Composite turned on, what the hell is that a bug in?
<inv_Arp> `m0: iwconfig
<`m0> I Don't understand all t his.. in Windows all networks are visible
<inv_Arp> `m0: iwlist scanning
<`m0> ah
<shaigirl> your essid is in your router
<cafuego> `m0: In linux as well, if you run NetworkManager.
<`m0> hmm okay
<shaigirl> do you have a linksys router???
<`m0> No Scan REsults
<_tcc> ok, how the hell can i debug this sound issue?
<_tcc> i install mplayer
<DanaG> None of the kernel compilation guides say anything about depmod.
<_tcc> the next thing i knew, i had no sound at all
<_tcc> mplayer stopped working
<DanaG> I couldn't figure out why the nvidia module couldn't be found.
<_tcc> i'm guessing it's shitty package management
<flasher> BlueEagle: did you see the pastebin?
<`m0> hmm
<flasher> Warbo: how are you?
<inv_Arp> DanaG:  demod -a  updateds module list for modprobe
<`m0> It seems that my wireless is not connected properly
<Warbo> flasher: Getting them
<`m0> only eth1 is available
<flasher> Warbo: thank you very much.
<inv_Arp> `m0: ifconfig -a
<BlueEagle> flasher: I did.
<flasher> BlueEagle: what do you think the error is?
<BlueEagle> flasher: Doesn't seem to be a problem with the codec.
<flasher> i had already installed w32codecs.
<flasher> BlueEagle: hmmm. ok. then what is the problem, i wonder
<BlueEagle> flasher: try this: mplayer -vo gl2 wpegg.avi
<`m0> inv_Arp: how do I know if it is my wireless adapter?
<BlueEagle> flasher: Sais "Insufficient resources".
<`m0> i think it is wirless
<inv_Arp> `m0: what do you see besides eth0
<BlueEagle> flasher: so the X11 video output doesn't seem to work too well. :/
<flasher> BlueEagle: it works!
<flasher> mplayer -vo gl2 wpegg.avi <--- works
<shaigirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper
<flasher> but no sound
<`m0> i see
<BlueEagle> flasher: well there you go. You just need a different video output. :)
<flasher> do you hear sound?
<shaigirl> that will help you install your wireless
<`m0> eth0 eth1 lo sit0
<BlueEagle> flasher: There doesn't seem to be any sound in the video file.
<flasher> how can i make this my default video output
<Johnny> when mounting a windows partition  what does nls=utf8,umask=0222 mean?
<pollypocket> so if I run that "wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Mozilla\ Firefox\\firefox.exe" as the regular user I get permission denied so that means only root can run FireFox. how do I fix that?
<`m0> inv_Arp: eth0 eth1 lo sit0
<flasher> BlueEagle: did you download it from the website?
<DanaG> How can I rename eth1 to wlan0?
<shaigirl> if you run automatix, it will install ndiswrapper too
<Warbo> flasher: I find a common problem with MPlayer (when running gmplayer) is that the video output needs to be set to X11
<BlueEagle> flasher: AVI_NI: No audio stream found -> no sound.
<BlueEagle> flasher: I haven't downloaded the file in question, no.
<inv_Arp> `m0: doesnt detect your card..
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, I'm going to bed.  I'll work on this later.  Thanks again
<inv_Arp> DanaG: why?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: np
<_tcc> Where can i get that nifty looking mac style toolbar?
<_tcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3252&size=big&cat=2
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: sorry I couldn't find your switch tho.
<pollypocket> DanaG I would say you cant
<flasher> Warbo: i don't know if i'm runing gmplayer or mplayer. I think i'm running mplayer, because that's the command i run in terminal
<fyrestrtr> Johnny: nls is the character encoding for the file names, umask defines the default permissions that all files will get, its a bitwise filter.
<`m0> inv_Arp: BUT...  I see two different Hardware Addresses
<DanaG> It's just cosmetic.
<flasher> so how can i set video output to right one?
<rast4_> shaigirl: I need access to the repository, and I can't get my lan working on it either
<rast4_> :(
<pollypocket> DanaG: at best it will break something else even if you could
<rast4_> that's what the guide states anyhow
<flasher> BlueEagle: is it really in slowmotion?
<BlueEagle> flasher: man mplayer
<shaigirl> I hard wired mine first
<Warbo> flasher: gmplayer is a GUI for mplayer, they are in the same package. Try running it, since you get a preferences window where you can save your settings
<inv_Arp> `m0: wireless is wlanX
<flasher> or is it my slow/old computer?
<Johnny> what does umask 0222 stand for fyrestrtr ?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, it's not really your fault or your problem. :)  Thanks for the help
<shaigirl> you need to download some stuff I think
<pollypocket> DanaG no its not
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<rast4_> I have mine hard wired now, but it's not working
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: any time. :)
<GoonSquad> is there a way to set a default home folder for all users that you create ?
<_tcc> am i muted in this channel or some shit?
<`m0> inv_Arp: why do I have two different hardware address then
<rast4_> I can't configure it
<rast4_> so obviously it isn't working properly
<rast4_> :(
<rast4_> it's a Realtek too
<shaigirl> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Warbo> GoonSquad: That folder is called /etc/skel. There is a tool to GUI configure it somewhere
<pollypocket> DanaG: device ids are not random or cosmetic
<shaigirl> i think that fix is primarily for broadcom
<Warbo> !info sabayon
<Flannel> _tcc: believe thats gdesklets
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 115 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<flasher> BlueEagle Warbo: ok. i'm in gmplayer now. and in Prefenences/Video Tab. It's currently at "xv". should i change it to  x11?
<_tcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3165&size=big&cat=500&ppuser=78615
<_tcc> How do they have that level of transparency?
<rast4_> shaigirl: I will need that fix, so don't worry it will come in handy, but I need to get the LAN working so I can download the fixes in the giude :D
<inv_Arp> `m0: hmm paste your ifconfig -a  on http://pastebin.ca
<_tcc> I can never reach a level of that GUI mastery.
<Warbo> _tcc: That is the regualr GNOME panel
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: you gone yet?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Not yet
<Warbo> _tcc: Change it's properties a bit and you will see (I can tell from the handles on the ends)
<Flannel> _tcc: http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: http://www.ethereal.com/lists/ethereal-users/200106/msg00159.html might apply
<omnid> How do I save a nano program thing
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: if you've got a router you can log into perhaps you can find the machine there.
<flasher> BlueEagle: you said mplayer -vo gl2 wpegg.avi, but i don't have GL on my old box. should i change that command to something else?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: (look for a routing table)
<omnid> It seems like a text file of sorts
<omnid> but I loaded it under the terminal?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Ok, I'll check it out.  Thanks again
<BlueEagle> flasher: I really do not know. type. mplayer --help vo
<BlueEagle> flasher: and man mplayer
<omnid> I tried ctrl+S and it got rid of XOFF?
<BlueEagle> flasher: and read the documentation.
<flasher> BlueEagle: that's a lot of documentation!!!
<flasher> 8-)
<BlueEagle> flasher: It is.
<Flannel> omnid: cltr-O  (Write Out)
<BlueEagle> flasher: It's a big project and an application with many features.
<Warbo> flasher: Open "gmplayer" and change them in there. I would recommend x11 output
<Sdsfs> I wanna know I have 25 GB partition and I wanna install Ubuntu without thouching my 67 GB Windows Partition, when you install Ubuntu and Grub does grub touch the Windows partition?
<omnid> ooooh thanks Flannel
<omnid> Did not know that was save
<fyrestrtr> Sdsfs: no
<Warbo> Sdsfs: Not the partition, only the MBR (Master Boot Record)
<flasher> Warbo: yes, i changed to x11. it works faster than gl (which is like slow-motion)
<inv_Arp> Sdsfs: no...  the mbr to give you a choice
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: another thing.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Yup?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: are you able to reach other machines connected to that switch?
<flasher> if i change the settings there, will the settings in xfmedia also be updated?
<flasher> Warbo: thank you!
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Yes
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: did you try to traceroute that other machine?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, No, I haven't...
<Edwar1> Hello all.
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: traceroute ip.to.other.machine
<Warbo> Dammit encoding video takes a while
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: you might need to install traceroute package.
<Edwar1> Got a question about ATI driver for a laptop
<`m0> Hmm, I see In NEtwork Settings:  Wireless Connnection The interface eth1 is active
<`m0> But I cnanot connect
<`m0> any ideas why
<flasher> if i make mplayer play movie files in full screen, it requires less "power", yes?
<Warbo> flasher: By the way, the OGG videos are playing a little slow on my system. That is probably just because of my composite stuff though
<DanaG> Where is the boot log?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: or rather: tracepath ip.to.other.machine
<kleedrac> I tried installing suspend2 last night but it broke a bunch of things ... is there any way to get back to where I was?  Can I reinstall everything somehow (without reinstalling the OS itself?)
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: tracepath should be installed by default.
<DanaG> I keep getting some message at boot that I want to ask about, but it's not in dmesg.
<shaigirl> hi edwar
<Edwar1> fglrxinfo display mesa stuff. not ATI..
<Warbo> DanaG: There is no log of the boot, only of the kernel (which is "dmesg")
<Edwar1> Hi..
<DanaG> I get something about how the MBR or boot sector (I forget which it said) is not as expected.
<_tcc> i need freaking sound
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: now you might not get the ip of the switch since it's just a switch and not really a router but it being a superstacker one never knows.
<Edwar1> _tcc installed audio codecs?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: atleast you might try to tracepath it and then run arp -a afterwards.
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, With tracepath I get a bunch of no replys
<_tcc> Edwar1, I don't know, it took me totally by surprise.
<`m0> what do you guys use for IRC on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: o'rly?
<jivenix> xchat
<_tcc> I have no idea at all as to what is wrong.
<jivenix> is the best imho
<_tcc> I install mplayer.
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: do you get anything but no replies?
<`m0> ah k
<KenSentMe> `m0: irssi
<jivenix> irssi is hard to use
<jivenix> too hard for me
<SurfnKid> not its not
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Well, it shows my machine as the sorce, then nothing but no reply
<flasher> Warbo: i see
<jivenix> rocket scientist client
<SurfnKid> irssi is the shizzo
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Over and over
<BlueEagle> jivenix: Well it's just a matter of practice.
<BlueEagle> jivenix: It grows on you. I can promise that.
<DanaG> ooh, /var/log/debug -- that
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: ok then. :/
<DanaG> that's it.
<BlueEagle> drbanzai: and arp -a still doesn't reveal a switch?
<DanaG> er, not quite.
<Warbo> flasher: Know where I can upload these to when they are all done?
<DrBanzai> BlueEagle, Nope, arp -a only shows my box and my GF's box
<pollypocket> ok so I have to uninstall firefox and re-install it. how do I use wine to uninstall firefox ?
<flasher> Warbo: ok. let me find some place
<flasher> hold on
<`m0> hmm, Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock/
<Warbo> pollypocket: Look for an uninstall application in $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox/ (yes, no package management in Windows)
<`m0> when doing apt-get update
<johnnyg> My Add/Remove shows BitTorrent installed but it is not in the Internet section of my applications, how do I add it there?
<Edwar1> Anyone know a good thread for hwo to get ati driver to work?
<kida> hi
<Edwar1> i am on a sony vaio laptop and wanna play quake4
<`m0> hmm
<Madpilot> johnnyg, just double-click on a .torrent file, bittorrent will start automatically
<`m0> This is strange..... I did su root
<kida> coool ))))
<flasher> can it be sent via chatroom, Warbo?
<flasher> woud it be slow?
<`m0> and placed my password and it says authentication failure....
<Warbo> flasher: Probably
<`m0> This is strange..... I did su root and placed my password and it says authentication failure..... When installing ubuntu it said place my password, and I did. Why can;t I login with root under my password?
<johnnyg> Madpilot: yeah, but when I booted after being 50% done, then clicked on the same torrent, it didn't resume, it started over
<flasher> Warbo: shall we try one file?
<due> `m0: There is no rood account.
<`m0> hmm
<johnnyg> Madpilot: if I could have opened the app and said "Resume" I would be better off
<`m0> why does it say unable to lock the adminstration directory , are you root? when I use apt-get
<Madpilot> johnnyg, odd, it should have resumed...
<due> `m0: sudo
<due> !rootsudo > `m0
<Madpilot> `m0, "sudo apt-get..." should work
<johnnyg> Madpilot: even though I redownloaded the torrent and said "open with Bittorrent"?
<pollypocket> does wine have a gui of some kind
<Warbo> flasher: How?
<Madpilot> johnnyg, if you redownloaded the torrent, it might not have resumed.. it should with an existing torrent
<Warbo> pollypocket: "winecfg"
<`m0> ah thanks Madpilot
<`m0> so in ubuntu its sudo all the time?
<Madpilot> `m0, yes - check the PM you got from ubotu for a URL
<pollypocket> the uninstall.exe did not seem to do very much. all the files and directories are still there
<Warbo> pollypocket: Then it must be dodgy way of managing software. Maybe if it was all put in packages....
<johnnyg> Madpilot: Is there no way to add BitTorrent to my menu? Would I be better off just installing Az or the like?
<flasher> Warbo: sorry for the wait. please go to www.yousendit.com. then pass on the URL for download
<`m0> ah okay
<`m0> I did this sudo apt-get install irssi
<flasher> Warbo: you can tar all the files together to make it more convenient, if you like.
<`m0> and it says irssi already the newest version
<`m0> 0 newly installed
<`m0> but I don't see it installed
<Madpilot> johnnyg, you probably can add it - right-click on the Application menu's title, choose "Edit Menus" and add it
<DanaG> Argh, now I have a redundant "Debian" submenu in my Gnome menu.
<`m0> how do I run irssi then?
<`m0> I did sudo apt-get install irssi
<Madpilot> johnnyg, actually, all you have to do is make BitTorrent visible - it's there in the menu,but turned off
<due> `m0: er, "irssi".
<jivenix> type irssi & at the command
<jivenix> console
<Madpilot> `m0, it's installed by default, start it thru the terminal
<`m0> where does it install the programs?
<johnnyg> Madpilot: that worked, thank you :)
<Madpilot> `m0, apt-get puts them whereever they need to go
<poison> anyone using mutt
<jivenix> i wish i had an apt-get for life
<jivenix> apt-get beer
<jivenix> apt-get remote
<m0> aha
<jiverssi> look i'm in complicated irssi
<m0> nice it works
<due> irssi is complicated?
<jiverssi> how do you change channels
<m0> colors are not nice
<jiverssi> yeah my nick is white/white
<m0> it seems so lame compared to MiRC :)
<shaigirl> thats called kids or a spouse jive
<jiverssi> shaigirl, haha
<jiverssi> apt-get spouse
<shaigirl> lol jive
<jiverssi> error!?
<due> Change to a black background.
<shaigirl> i'm trying to train my dog to do those things too
<DanaG> apt-get install facial-recognition
<jiverssi> due, how?
<m0> lol
<m0> its in terminal
<m0> its so not nice :)
<due> jiverssi: edit->profiles
<Madpilot> Folks, #ubuntu-offtopic is that way...  --->
<flasher> Warbo: how are you?
<_tcc> This is a really stupid question.
<_tcc> HOw can I create another panel?
<Warbo> flasher: About 1/3 uploaded
<flasher> Warbo: ok. thanks!!!
<Warbo> _tcc: Right click on some enpty panel and Add Panel
<Terminus> _tcc: right click on panel and click on new panel.
<heatxsink> http://blog.heatxsink.com/archives/2006/08/apple_wireless.html
<Warbo> OK, New Panel not Add Panel
<_tcc> lol
<_tcc> thanks
<flasher> does anybody here use any of the Finarea services on ekiga?
<_tcc> jesus
<_w^x_> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<_tcc> where is the application menu?
<_tcc> i cannot find it
<poison> anyone know what I need to do to have a /var/mail directory? mutt is complaining about no mail directory.
<_tcc> under add to panel
<_tcc> i'm GUI retarded
<_w^x_> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> _tcc: Menu Bar
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<flasher> ubotu: mulitverse is not a package!
<_w^x_> so anyone used the mythtv package provided by Ubuntu?
<flasher> 8-)
<_w^x_> and if so, how much configuration does it require
<_w^x_> ?
<flasher> !infor mulitverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infor mulitverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flasher> !info mulitverse
<ubotu> Package mulitverse does not exist in dapper
<`m0> where does apt-get store irsii?
<Flannel> `m0: irssi is already installed, actually.
<`m0> yes I am trying to install a theme
<Warbo> `m0: The package file will be in /var/cache/apt/archives. The program is installed like usual (/etc, /usr/bin, /usr/share, /usr/lib, etc.)
<`m0> I need to place it in the theme folder of irssi
<Flannel> `m0: ah, you'll probably want to put it in your home folder
<`m0> hmm, why not in irssi foldeR?
<due> `m0: ~/.irssi/themes
<`m0> ls ~/.irssi/
<`m0> all I see is config :)
<Flannel> `m0: it is all config, that's what themes are ;)
<diseaser> anyone know how to check to see what version of ipw2200 driver you are using?
<Flannel> `m0: make a directory.  Just like, before you ran irssi, there was no .irssi folder
<Flannel> `m0: or, make a file, whichever it's supposed to be.
<`m0> hmm
<`m0> Okay I will make a themes folder
<`m0> insidte ~/.irssi/
<oscarello> hi,does anybody here uses xilinx software for design of fpga's?
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I have a Gateway laptop, and I really dislike the placement of the Fn and Ctrl keys, which I would like to switch. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<omnid> Warbo: seems the radeon driver does not work
<omnid> I found out my card is a Radeon Xpress 200M though
<Warbo> flasher: Finally http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=63A6D5927F0450D3
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : System > Preferences > Keyboard
<FirstStrike> I know you can at least swap around your ctrl key
<ivx> can someone help me with ndis wrapper
<_tcc> i have just tore my gui apart
<_tcc> it's destroyed
<FirstStrike> congrats
<_tcc> hideous beast
<allen> hey
<allen> whoats up?
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: yes, I'm looking at those options, but none of them seem to involve the Fn key
<DanaG> Geez, Compiz really screws with the Xpenguins!
<Warbo> No! Think of the penguins!
<_tcc> Does anyone have a GUI tutorial/
<_tcc> I want a nice UI but, I cannot do it.
<Warbo> In my experisnce Compiz doesn't like the root window
<DanaG> It makes windows move around under them/
<_tcc> I just _destroyed_ mine.
<Warbo> _tcc: It obviously depends what you are programming in
<DanaG> I wish I could turn off falling damage.
<DShepherd> _tcc: what do mean you destroyed yours?
<Warbo> "rm -r MyAmazingGUIProgram"
<_tcc> it's disgusting
<Warbo> _tcc: Check out the GNOME HIG (Human Interface Guidelines) if you want to get uber-GUI
<DanaG> I'm so irritated at the blatant OVERUSE of the Vista themes.
<DShepherd> Warbo: what is he displeased with? the default look of gnome?
<rast4_> Vista sucks ass (just as a side note)
<rast4_> very overrated
<DShepherd> DanaG: close your eyes
<flasher> Warbo:  thanks.
<Warbo> DShepherd: He says he has "just tore my gui apart"#
<flasher> Warbo: are ogg naturally smaller in filesize?
<eternalswd> DanaG, I agree Vista's ugly IMO
<Warbo> flasher: They are basically comparable to MP4
<flasher> Warbo: coz i was expecting a total filesize of about 30mb, not 17
<_tcc> Nonono
<DShepherd> flasher: i think they are little bigger than mp3s
<DanaG> It's not ugly, I just hate not-right wannabe themes.
<_tcc> I'm not creating an application.
<DanaG> Just like the wannabe Apple themes for Windowblinds.
<_tcc> I want to beef up this GUI.
<flasher> DShepherd: i mean ogg videos
<Warbo> flasher: Well Ogg uses quality settings rather than bitrates (since the bitrate is variable) so I guessed about 5 should do
<DanaG> I use the "Eminence" theme in Windowblinds in XP.
<DShepherd> flasher: oh.. ok.. as you were :-D
<flasher> Warbo: ok.
<Warbo> I actually found those videos played slow, but that is probably my Composite and AIGLX. There are apparently settings I can change
<flasher> oh, man, i can't see them
<flasher> i hear some soounds though
<kleedrac> OK ... so I recovered from my suspend2 issue :)
<Warbo> flasher: Hm? I tired them in Totem and MPlayer
<flasher> but if i can't view them by doubleclicking, i'll do the mplayer trick
<flasher> Warbo: i meant xfmeda
<flasher> xfmedia
<Warbo> I've never used that
<flasher> Warbo: yeah, coz it's for xubuntu
<kleedrac> New problem (well minor annoyance really) is that I'm using the SLED menu from the compiz repo and my favorites list is shortened to 6 entries on boot/resume and when I remove/readd a favorite from the list my whole list shows up, anyone know a reason why this could be?
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : From what I've read it looks like you'd have to compile a kernel with the new kep mappings
<Warbo> Yeah, I hate XFCE for some reason (probably lack of complete-master-of-the-universe control [mind you, I also dislike KDE] )
<flasher> Warbo: i had to switch because of my old comp
<FirstStrike> actually
<flasher> switch from gnome to kfce, i mean
<Warbo> flasher: Understandable. I generally use Fluxbox on slow machines, but that is one step up from command line :)
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : are you running gnome?
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: wow, I didn't realize the position of the Fn key is coded into the kernel. Yes, I'm running Gnome.
<FirstStrike> on gnome only (won't work on kde) you can run a script to do it
<stratking> I'm trying to get my wireless running, Network Settings shows that it is active, Network Monitor shows that it has 77% signal, but it stays disconnected
<stratking> I'm not understanding the whole active but not connected and how I go about connecting it
<DanaG> FN key is BIOS in most laptops.
<DanaG> You're lucky it's not.
<`m0> how do I know what packages there is in apt-get?
<Warbo> `m0: Use aptitude
<m0> ah k
<poison> what do you mean? you mean whats out there? if so apt-cache search and whatever you are searching for or use aptitude or synaptic
<DanaG> yay, my custom kernel boots.
<DanaG> Still no speedstep-centrino, though.
<DanaG> No VID/FID tables for Yonah.
<eternalswd> DanaG, Eminence looks decent, I myself use Reflex http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/35598913/?qo=7&q=by%3Anavigatsio+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps  as well as Immortalized-MMD3 in Litestep
<m0> is Eclipse installed?
<eternalswd> and I use Black in Gnome, I like the darker themes
<DanaG> My only gripe about Eminence is that double-clicking th "system menu" button does NOT close the window/
<floppyears> hi
<DanaG> Oh, I use the Human/Ubuntulooks theme in Gnome and Compiz.
<floppyears> I have a problem with firefox
<m0> is JDK installed by default?
<m0> or JRE?
<floppyears> when I click on a m3u playlist it automaticallownloads the file to /tmp and then it plays the m3u file with vlc
<DanaG> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Madpilot> m0, no
<floppyears> I want to change that behavoir, how can I ?
<eternalswd> my only gripe about Reflex is that selected text is not easily distinguishable from nonselected text.  I'll fix it one of these days in skin studio
<eternalswd> okay, enough non-Ubuntu stuff from me ;)
<floppyears> anybody ?
<Warbo> floppyears: Epiphany downloads files to $HOME and opens them by default. Epiphany is cool :)
* DanaG happens to LIKE the Ubuntu brown.
<eternalswd> floppyears, just a second
<DanaG> It's much easier on the eyes than the beautiful/elegant-but-too-bright DogmaX4.
<ardchoille> !lamp > ardchoille
<proselyte> help with linux usb wireless adapter driver
<DanaG> Chances are, you'll need ndiswrapper.
<DanaG> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MorphDK> Hi. How do I change which X server I want to run?
<eternalswd> floppyears, go to Preferences (Alt+O) and then "Downloads" tab and then "View & Edit Actions" button see if you can change the action there
<proselyte> am i still connected?
<floppyears> no, I tried, it and it didn't work :(
<proselyte> because firefox just stopped working
<floppyears> I have been able to change what gnome uses to open that filetype
<eternalswd> proselyte, which  wireless adapter do you have?
<floppyears> but I can't change the automatic action that firefox does
<_tcc> crap
<_tcc> does anyone here use gdesklets?
<proselyte> wusb54g ver 5
<eternalswd> floppyears, do you have vlc-plugin for firefox?
<proselyte> *ver 4
<rast4_> ok so I downloaded my drivers for my Broadcom wireless, I extracted them, but I don't know how to install them. Any ideas?
<eternalswd> proselyte, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588&highlight=wusb54g
<vanden> Hi. Fairly new to Linux. I know how to change permissions on existing files. But how do I change the default permissions given to new files? (I'm tired of creating documents, then having to change them to not be readable by others.)
<eternalswd> floppyears, is m3u listed in the download actions? if so can you remove it entirely?
<papitfx> hi there
<pollypocket> so i ran wine install flash and it complained and did not show up in firefox about:plugins
<floppyears> eternalswd: no, I couldn't
<papitfx> where can i find hardware compatibility page for ubuntu?
<floppyears> thanks for the help, I figured it out
<floppyears> I had to install an extension that allows me to edit the mimetpe
<floppyears> then I could change the action,
<eternalswd> floppyears, what extension?
<pollypocket> but I found a directory created by isntallflash that had a msswf.dll file and I copied it to the firefox plugins directory and now it shows up in sbout:plugins
<floppyears> eternalswd: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=179&hl=Mime+Type+Editor
<floppyears> many people seem to have this problem online
<floppyears> thanks for the help guys
<RichEd> morning :)
<eternalswd> floppyears, thanks, I've been looking for an extension like that.
<rgie> why does my speaker doesnt work when i play music on browser like youtube?
<pollypocket> well halelujiah it actually works
<flipfone>  i installed xubuntu and was modding the taskbar when i deleted it. i tried removing xubuntu and reinstalling but the bar isnt there. is there an easy way to get it back?
<pollypocket> now I can open http://pollypocket.com
<pollypocket> mission accomplished
<rgie> anyone knows ow to fix it?
<DanaG> Remove with all config files?
<flipfone> no?
<proselyte> ok, i have my ubuntu booted up, and right next to the windows machine im on now
<proselyte> and i have a less than 50% sucess rate for typing on the right keyboard/using the right mouse
<rast4_> can someone help me manually install my wireless drivers I downloaded please
<proselyte> what adapter?
<eternalswd> rgie, sites like youtube and google videos don't work very well in linux's flash 7, you'd be better of going the Wine -> Firefox -> Flash 9 route
<xxzx> why the pppoe server can not fork the pppd
<rast4_>  Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless
<rast4_> I have all the drivers
<rast4_> they are extracted
<rast4_> just need to install them with the drivers
<proselyte> are they source?
<rast4_> unsure how to do that in *nix
<rgie> eternalswd, it work for me but i cant hear the music, any other  posible problems?
<rast4_> unsure, I got them from a howto, I will paste it so you could look if you don't mind please
<BlueEagle> rast4_: just out of curiousity; did you read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<BlueEagle> ?
<amorphous_> Hello people. anyone know ways round xubuntu  not giving me control over the vol on my laptop? Gnome does it ok-  it's done with fn keys (Dell inspiron 1300) - whats the gnome app to enable them?
<eternalswd> rgie, even if you get sound to work it will be off-sync after about 5 seconds, you'll be able to really tell a difference if longer than 30 seconds
<rast4_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<rast4_> no I haven't BlueEagle
<_tcc> yay, the gui  is getting pretty nice.
<rgie> eternalswd, so how can i fix this
<BlueEagle> rast4_: Those seems to be the instructions you need. :)
<rast4_> I did what it asked, but I don't see that it's installed
<vanden> (bump) Hi. Fairly new to Linux. I know how to change permissions on existing files. But how do I change the default permissions given to new files? (I'm tired of creating documents, then having to change them to not be readable by others.)
<McNutella> even when I install Java runtime, it still doesnt seem to want to work. Has anyone had this problem and been able to fix it ?
<eternalswd> rgie, if you want sound through linux's flash go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1387697&postcount=9
<rast4_> what I'm stuck at, is since I extracted them, do I need to specify somewhere to associate the driver with the adapter?
<rgie> eternalswd, ok tenks ill check the links
<_tcc> Where does GNOME look for the wallpaper?
<eternalswd> rgie, but if you want everything in sync and be able to see those Flash 9 only sites, you'll need to go through wine
<eternalswd> rast4_ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<McNutella> has anyone else had problems installing and using Java runtime? Ive tried so many times
<BlueEagle> rast4_: no the file should be in /lib/firmware/ where it belongs.
<schasi> Is there something like the debian volatile repository for ubuntu?
<rast4_> what do I do with the file though
<poison> anyone know why fetchmail would pull down the same message multiple times using fetchmail -k -d 600 I am using the -k because I want to keep the mail on the server.
<BlueEagle> rast4_: now all you should need to do is reload the driver
<rast4_> once I find it
<rast4_> that's where I'm stuck, reloading the driver
<eternalswd> McNutella, what sorts of problems are you having?
<BlueEagle> rast4_: sudo modbrobe -u bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<BlueEagle> rast4_: that might help
<sproingie> McNutella: i don't bother with apt when installing java, i just download it from sun, install it manually, and use galternatives to point java at it
<McNutella> eternalswd, even with installing it, sites that need it dont seem to be able to use it
<ivx> hey my wifi card is showing up as eth1 and not wlan0 does anyone know why and how to get it to work. for eth1 it says the card and all the correct specs
<rast4_> eternalswd: I'm trying to install w/o NdisWrapper
<eternalswd> McNutella, you probably need the Java plugin for your browser
<BlueEagle> rast4_: make that: sudo modbrobe -r bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<sproingie> McNutella: install the JRE from sun.com, then create a symlink from the plugin .so to firefox's plugin directory
<BlueEagle> -r for remove not -u for uninstall (which I guessed :p)
<sproingie> McNutella: don't copy the .so, use a symlink.  i made that mistake a couple times
<BlueEagle> and the typos...
<BlueEagle> rast4_: make that: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<McNutella> I dont know how to do that sproingie
<rast4_> invalid option -u
<rast4_> ty
<rast4_> :D
<sproingie> McNutella: there's probably an an apt installable thingamajigie that does it then.  when it comes to java, i find apt to be too much bother
<rast4_> ok so I did that
<rast4_> that's all I have to do?l
<rast4_> it's reloaded?
<BlueEagle> rast4_: well it should be.
<rast4_> man I hate being a *nix noob
<BlueEagle> rast4_: what does iwconfig have to say about your wireless now?
<rast4_> so reboot and I should be ok
<rast4_> let me check
<BlueEagle> rast4_: well in theory you should not need to reboot.
<rast4_> oooh baby! eth1
<rast4_> :P
<rast4_> you guys rock
<_tcc> Where does GNOME look for the backgroundS?
<rast4_> lemme reboot and see what happens
<BlueEagle> _tcc: /usr/share/somwhere
<BlueEagle> rast4_: you do that
<_tcc> orly?
<BlueEagle> _tcc: yes. Like /usr/share/backgrounds perhaps
<ivx> blue eagle can you help me with my wifi card also
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: sorry I got pulled away from the keyboard there; I've been googling around for this but can't find much. Do you know where I can go to get started with this script?
<BlueEagle> ivx: That depends on what the problem with it is.
<BlueEagle> ivx: Keep in mind that I do not own any wireless network cards and have never set one up myself. :)
<ivx> well iwconfig and it shows up as eth1
<BlueEagle> ...but?
<DanaG> ivx: same issue here for me/
<DanaG> It's just cosmetic, but it bugs me.
<DanaG> I don't even USE my WiFi card, though.
<ivx> it won't it won't activate blueeagle
<BlueEagle> ivx: I see.
<BlueEagle> ivx: run this command in the terminal: lspci|grep wireless
<rast4_> something isn't right
<_tcc> Hrm, isn't it supposed to "just work" in Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ivx: if it returns a line tell me what it is.
<BlueEagle> rast4_: lsmod|grep bcm43xx
<ivx> blueeagle it does not return anything
<BlueEagle> ivx: if it doesn't then tell me that it didn't return a line.
<eternalswd> McNutella, try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : i've been checking it out but nothing has pointed me in the direction of the Fn key. I'm not a mac user..but after researching it I don't think it can be changed because it's apparently in the bios.
<BlueEagle> ivx: ok. Try: lspci
<BlueEagle> ivx: look for something that sais network and is not your regular network card.
<rast4_> BlueEagle: what am I looking for in this info?
<BlueEagle> rast4_: did that give you anything?
<DanaG> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<DanaG> in my case.
<rast4_> BlueEagle: gace me 3 entries
<rast4_> gave*
<BlueEagle> rast4_: hmm.. then you should (in theory) be set.
<eternalswd> FirstStrike, what are you trying to do with the Fn key?
<rast4_> hmm
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: ok ... but I'm not a Mac user (this is a Gateway laptop). Do you think the Fn key will still be controlled from the BioS?
<BlueEagle> rast4_: have you got gnome-network-manager running?
<BlueEagle> rast4_: make that network-manager-gnome
<rast4_> unsure?
<lasindi[lappy] > eternalswd: actually he's trying to help me remap the Fn key
<ivx> blueeagle it says all the specs about my card it says network controller than the chip and stuff
<rast4_> I've just been going through System > Admin > Network
<_tcc> So many Gonzoz
<BlueEagle> ivx: I need to know which chip and stuff it is. Since it is just one line you can paste it here.
<ivx> 0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : try running xmodmap in a command prompt
<BlueEagle> ivx: same card as rast4_ then.
<ivx> blueeagle i logged in and just got the end of that
<DanaG> On my Gateway, Fn is in BIOS.
<BlueEagle> ivx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear has got instructions on how to extract the firmware from your windows drivers and install them in ubuntu.
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: do you want me to pastebin that?
<BlueEagle> ivx: however rast4_ didn't get it working properly :/
<FirstStrike> yes
<DanaG> However, once I set the keyboard layout to "emachines", the XF86AudioPlay and such keys work.
<rast4_> and I need this to work like deserts need rain
<rast4_> :(
<ivx> blueeagle i read stuff where tons of people got it working but i haven't had good sucess
<lasindi[lappy] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/569shd49.html
<McNutella> ive forgotton how to use .bin files
<lasindi[lappy] > DanaG: my Fn key works fine; the problem is that I don't like its location
<_w^x_> anyone familar with otr for gaim and have the vulnerabilities highlighted in the Mario Di Raimondo, Rosario Gennaro, and Hugo Krawczyk paper been addressed?
<_w^x_> here's a link
<_w^x_> http://www.marioland.it/papers/otr.pdf
<jn> sup
<_w^x_> to the paper
<jn> im haivng problems getting mplayer or vlc to utilize their "always on top" feature
<BlueEagle> ivx: Well since I do not own any wireless network cards I am not able to help you. I'm sorry.
<BlueEagle> ivx: if you tried this how to (2/3 success rate approx) and it didn't work then you're one fo the last third.
<ivx> blueeagle thank you for giving it a shot
<jn> im also interested in using more than one wifi connection at the same time
<DanaG> Well, I don't think FN can be moved.
<McNutella> what is the command to use .bin files please?
<BlueEagle> ivx: np
<Madpilot> _w^x_, I think there's a gaim channel here - try #gaim
<jason2oo2> hey all
<jn> hello
<McNutella> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: ./filename.bin
<McNutella> fyre thats what I thought but it doesnt seem to want to do anything
<jason2oo2> just a quick q. as i been googling too much, anyone have any tuts/how to's for a rt2500 wifi card?
<znafets> McNutella: first chmod a+x <filename>, then ./<filename>
<eternalswd> McNutella make sure it's executable
<BlueEagle> danag: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2377575 might help you (it seems to be the same NIC)
<rast4_> yeah this is weird, says the connection is active, but I have no wireless monitor
<McNutella> znafets, eternalswd, thanks ;)
<rast4_> it won't let me switch from eth0 to eth1 (which is my wireless) in connection properties
<rast4_> because apparently it isn't configured
<BlueEagle> danag: as a basic rule: googling the string given from lspci for the relevant hardware often throws up a solution. :)
<DanaG> My WiFi works, I just want it to be wlan0.\
<DanaG> s/,/;/
<McNutella> where should I move the jre1.5.0_08 directory to? it seemed to just unpack it where I downloaded the .bin to
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: why?
<DanaG> It's an ipw3945abg.
<fyrestrtr> !java > McNutella
<DanaG> Cosmetics, that's all.
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: you don't need to move anything around, java is available from the repositories. Read the message from ubotu
<DanaG> What I *am* having issues with is the DHCP client.
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, yes I know this, but I always had problems with using it after installing from respositories and im trying to see if anyone had any other solutions
<DanaG> Namely, it doesn't work.
<jason2oo2> i recently got a MSI CB54G2
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: what problems? I haven't got any issues. You need to set it up after you install it. sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DanaG> In SuSE, I had to check "always request broadcast response", but I can't find that setting manually.
<Gonzo> can grub load  my usb keyboard
<Gonzo> ?
<pollypocket> DanaG: what is your dhcp server
<fyrestrtr> Gonzo: grub has nothing to do with that.
<DanaG> It's my router.
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, and which alternative do I use?
<DanaG> RP614V3.
<DanaG> (Netgear.)
<eternalswd> rast4_ see if xev can tell you anything useful when you press your Fn key
<Gonzo> fyrestrtr:  then what does?
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: the one that has 'sun' in the name :) You have to install it first.
<Gonzo> (assuming my bios does not load it)
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: I can guess a little about what the output means, but how can it help with writing the script?
<fyrestrtr> Gonzo: your keyboard manufacturer.
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, Im sure I did all this before, yet firefox still seems to complain that I dont have java installed
<jn> is it possible to get pcf working in gnome-terminal or any gtk envoirment for that matter, id like to use sabvga.pcf font
<rast4_> OMG LMFAO
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: you need to install the plugin too.
<rast4_> I totally forgot that I have a wireless button
<floppyears> hi
<Gonzo> i dont have access to him...
<rast4_> eternalswd thanks lol
<floppyears> I'm using compiz
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, will this be on the firefox extensions page?
<floppyears> and I would like to map a script that I wrote to a some key combinations
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: ermm, did you read what the bot said?
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<floppyears> how can I do this ?
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : generally, you can modify that script to remap keys. however, the Fn key sends out a different key code depending on what combo of keys is used.
<ivx> blueeagle my wifi card light just light up! i'm not done yet though but i might hold my breath
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<DanaG> OOpsie, in my zeal over the new kernel, I forgot to add ipw3945
<pollypocket> DanaG: it could be your /etc/network/interfaces file
<znafets> McNutella: you can also just create a link to the libjavaplugin_oji.so in the plugin dir
<lasindi[lappy] > FirstStrike: xmodmap is a script? (on my machine it appears to be a binary file)
<pollypocket> I had to add an auto eth0 in there
<FirstStrike> aha
<FirstStrike> lasindi[lappy] : http://www.screamingelectron.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-1639.html
<DanaG> argh, there is no source for ipw3945.
<rast4_> I still can't switch to my wth1 wireless in connection properties damnit
<rast4_> eth1*
<floppyears> anybody ?
<DanaG> arfgh.
<DanaG> BARGarrrgh.
<pollypocket> DanaG: what up with your dhcp and interfaces file
<FirstStrike> rast4_: ubuntu's not recognizing your ethernet card?
<FirstStrike> every now and then it won't recognize mine but a reboot fixes it
<rast4_> FirstStrike: it recognizes both of them, but it won't let me use the wireless
<FirstStrike> ah
<rast4_> only hard wired is working
<rast4_> says wireless is active
<FirstStrike> the 2.6.17 kernel has some fixes for wireless. you might give that a try.
<rast4_> I think I just upgraded to that
<rast4_> I did the 686 from 386 upgrade
<DanaG> auto lo  ||  iface lo inet loopback  ||  iface eth0 inet static  ||  address 192.168.0.9  ||  netmask 255.255.255.0  ||  gateway 192.168.0.1  ||  auto eth0
<DanaG> Consolidated to one line.
<FirstStrike> type uname -r in a console rast4_
<DanaG> I have my IP set to manual for now.
<rast4_> k
<DanaG> This is wired, by the way.
<pollypocket> auto eth0
<pollypocket> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DanaG> Now, how does the DHCP config work?
<rast4_> 2.6.15-26-686
<rast4_> where is the new one?
<rast4_> Synaptic?
<FirstStrike> no
<pollypocket> thats what you need to auto (from start) dhcp assign the interface
<FirstStrike> you have to compile it
<rast4_> that doesn't sound fun
<eternalswd> floppyears, don't know if this'll work with compiz, but run gconf-editor and under apps under metacity you can create shortcuts using the global_keybindings and keybinding_commands just make sure that you do the same command number in each
<rast4_> :(
<FirstStrike> it's actually easy
<rast4_> is there an how-to
<FirstStrike> there's a guide in the how to forum that holds your hand all the way through it.
<DanaG> The problem is, the dhcp client fails to obtain an address.
<rast4_> ok I will search for it, thanks
<FirstStrike> just, make sure you change 2.6.17.7 to 2.6.17.8 as that's the newest stable version of the kernel
<DanaG> I don't want to try it right now -- it will drop me.
<rast4_> FirstStrike: so I have to do two compiles?
<FirstStrike> oh and rast4_ there's an important post on page 11 of that thread with some additional settings you'll need to change or it won't compile.
<FirstStrike> no
<rast4_> you're making me nervous ;)
<FirstStrike> just when you wget and such change the name of the file to match
<FirstStrike> it's easy
<DanaG> Oh, try the 2.6.17 with the beyond3 patch -- it works.
<rast4_> ok here goes
<rast4_> what the hell
<floppyears> thanks eternalswd
<rast4_> maybe that will fix the wireless
<rast4_> I need it to work or I'm screwed
<DanaG> http://iphitus.loudas.com/
<pollypocket> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<FirstStrike> it boots twice as fast and runs a bit faster too.
<FirstStrike> so it's definitly worth the upgrade
<rast4_> nice
<rast4_> what's that link for Dana?
<DanaG> It's a good kernel patch.
<DanaG> It patches the base 2.6.17, I think.
<DanaG> It has the vesafb-tng incorporated in it.
<jason2oo2> pfft.. i read on all these forums that RT2500 cards work out of the box..
<DanaG> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<DanaG> and
<DanaG> send host-name "m685";
<rast4_> ah ok
<DanaG> That's all that's uncommented.
<rast4_> I'm not finding a how-to on the new kernel
<DanaG> Oh, here
<pollypocket> mine does not have the send host-name "any-host"; setting
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657 and http://iphitus.loudas.com/beyond.html
<rast4_> ah cool
<rast4_> ty
<DanaG> The second link is for the patch to use, instead of the one the how-to suggests.
<Canute> Hi there, I'm just about to wipe my harddrive and install ubuntu. However, I'm planning on atleast trying to play games (such as Warcraft 3). Right now I am in the possession of an ATI X800GT card, and I have understand that ATI doesn't have good support for Linux. I do have a Nvidia GF4 4400, what would be the best to use?
<rast4_> ok I'll give that patch a try
<FirstStrike> nvidia works best on linux hands down
<DanaG> I used make-kpkg -initrd --revision=beyond3 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<FirstStrike> ATI will give you a lot of issues, especially with gaming
<CBMz> I have an ATi xca
<CBMz> card
<CBMz> without problems
<Canute> So my nearly 4 year old card will be better to use then my 1 year old card :(
<FirstStrike> you're lucky then
<pollypocket> DanaG: that could cause the dhcp client to try and have the dhcp server lookup settings by the host-name which the netgear may not have a preset for
<FirstStrike> try it out and see Canute
<Canute> So there's no problem with changing graphic cards?
<test> I want to create a automated Installed, that installs all the packages that I have right now... like the ubuntu installer, but then only with the packages that I have...
<FirstStrike> the ATI drivers are kind of weaksauce so it's up in the air on whether they'll work or not
<rast4_> FirstStrike: so everything in this: sudo wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.17.7.tar.bz2 && sudo tar -xvjf linux-2.6.17.7.tar.bz2 change to 2.6.17.8 instead of 2.6.17.7?
<FirstStrike> right
<rast4_> ok
<DanaG> Wait, read my link first.
<DanaG> It says to patch the base 2.6.17
<DanaG> not 2.6.17.8
<pollypocket> DanaG: just comment it out , what ever it does , you shouldnt need it
<rast4_> Dana: ok
<DanaG> In Windows my hostname is m685.  I have the router reserve an IP for me.
<dkillian> eternalswd: the wg111 worked fine in windows, any other ideas before i possibly by a new adapter?
<pollypocket> hm well smarter router has a table mapping for that but its usually only on full servers or more expensive routers
<CBMz> Umm.. I just installed kubuntu-desktop at my computer yesterday, does it mean i have to go to #kubuntu?
<CBMz> I still have ubuntu, but with kde.
<NickGarvey> CBMz: depends on the question :)
<Madpilot> CBMz, depends - if you've got a desktop question, then #kubuntu; if it's a more general question, either channel
<pollypocket> DanaG: you should test it with out the send host-name to confirm its not part of the problem.
<CBMz> Well, i'm trying to run Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. it runs fine, but i have no sound.
<NickGarvey> CBMz: is it through wine?
<CBMz> NickGarvey: No.
<NickGarvey> CBMz: and is something else using your sound card?
<jon_> how do i change permissions on a ntfs hard  drive?
<DanaG> Oh, and how do I compile a module into the kernel?
<pollypocket> DanaG: could be a quirk with netgear and the linux client
<NickGarvey> !ntfs > jon_
<CBMz> No, i just closed amarok
<jon_> i tried fuse
<DanaG> I downloaded ipw3945 from sourceforge, and it doesn't have a modules dir.
<NickGarvey> jon_: ah, that factoid doesn't say what I thought
<NickGarvey> jon_: anyway, you generally don't want to write to ntfs because its not totally stable
<NickGarvey> CBMz: other sounds work though?
<OmegaNine> What all do i need to isntall to be able to use make for compiling source?
<CBMz> NickGarvey: if amarok does, yeah.
<Darl_McBride> Ubuntu stole from my company.
<_tcc> My fucking sound god damnit.
<_tcc> =)
<NickGarvey> !language > _tcc
<_tcc> Sorry, I'm getting pissed.
<Darl_McBride> Ubuntu users owe my company money.
<NickGarvey> mm.. take it easy though
<jon_> nickgarvey is it okay to play music off ntfs and will it ever be stable?
<CBMz> Yep. I can hear sounds from Amarok.
<Darl_McBride> You are using an operating system that IBM stole from me.
<mike66> how do they owe you money?
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: yeah thats funny
<NickGarvey> jon_: music, yes
<Darl_McBride> :(
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: please sue me
<JoshHendo> Do windows users oew you money too?
<NickGarvey> jon_: and maybe, most likely
<eternalswd> dkillian, the only thing I can think of is to maybe reinstall the driver and reload ndiswrapper
<jon_> can you help me access it?
<NickGarvey> jon_: sure, have you mounted it?
<jon_> it only wants to let root user access
<jon_> well, mounted and unmounted numerous times
<_tcc> lol, owes you money
<NickGarvey> jon_: mount it now
<jon_> okay
<_tcc> Darl_McBride, you owe ME money
<ubuntu> hi guys
<NickGarvey> jon_: are you comfortable with the terminal?
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i might try that once more, but i've reinstalled kubuntu completely a couple times already
<Darl_McBride> You can use PayPal to send me $800 USD to my PayPal account dmcbride@sco.com. Thank you for your willingness to pay.
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: hi :)
<ubuntu> hi nick
<_tcc> Darl_McBride, for every second you spend in here you owe us all a penny.
<jon_> somewhat
<jon_> k i mounted it
<Darl_McBride> If you don't pay up, I will have no choice but to sue you all after we win against IBM with the new source we found.
<jon_> btw i can ls files in terminal but cant access through the GUI
<NickGarvey> jon_: ok, open a terminal (if you haven't laready)
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i saw mentioned in another ubuntuforums post about needing the latest ndiswrapper version... do you think it might have to do with the fact that i dont have a wired ethernet connection and i havent run an update on the base install of kubuntu?
<jon_> k
<NickGarvey> jon_: ah, I don't really use a GUI for file management
<NickGarvey> jon_: do you know where your music files are on your windows partition?
<jon_> yep
<ubuntu> mc is good
<CBMz> Oh and,
<jon_> some are loose and theres a folder too
<eternalswd> kdotsky, give me a second and i'll give you a link to the .deb that you can transfer via usb stick
<CBMz> I think this is causing the sound not to work:
<CBMz> ------- sound initialization -------
<CBMz> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<CBMz> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<jon_> someone said i might have the parameters incorrect in fstab
<NickGarvey> jon_: then cd to them, and then use a music player there
<Darl_McBride> I would like to remind the opensource community to pay SCO what we rightfully deserve.
<jon_> i tried fuse and it didnt seem to do it
<NickGarvey> jon_: pastebin your fstab
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: hahahahaaa
<jon_> k hold on a sec
<NickGarvey> jon_: like I personally cd /windows/music; mplayer *.mp3
<ubuntu> hi polly
<pollypocket> SCO deserves a baseball bat for screwing over its paying customers
<NickGarvey> but many people like a GUI with their music
<jon_> oops
<CBMz> Nick, i posted an error about sound initialization.
<pollypocket> SCO lost all of its customers by providing no service
<NickGarvey> CBMz: mmap.. hmm what does that mean..
<jon_> err i dunno pastebin
<kdotsky> eternalswd: i used the .deb u linked to for ndiswrapper-utils in your guide.  should i check for my ndiswrapper version?
<Madpilot> Darl_McBride, funny, but offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<NickGarvey> CBMz: In computing, mmap is a POSIX-compliant Unix system call that maps files or devices into memory. It is a kind of memory-mapped I/O.
<Darl_McBride> After we have rightfully been paid with Linux ownership we are going to be renaming our company to FuckingKillGoogle to better represent our business strategy.
<Darl_McBride> Okay. :(
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> I can't figure out how to make-kpkg the ipw3945.
<zaxk> Hi, is it possible to use Gedit as root w/o logging as root?
<DanaG> I want to make a deb.
<CBMz> NickGarvey: So what should i do?
<DanaG> zaxk: gksu gedit
<jon_> ntfs-fuse	gid=1000,nls=utf8,umask=0022	0	0
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: now thats entertainment
<Madpilot> zaxk, of course - open it via terminal - "gksudo gedit"
<ubuntu> zaxk: yep
<jon_> there it goes sorta
<zaxk> DanaG thanks
<zaxk> thanks
<NickGarvey> CBMz:  I think something is using your sound card
<DanaG> How do I make a program into a deb?
<ubuntu> Madpilot: hi there
<NickGarvey> jon_: I actually have no idea how fuse works
<ubuntu> DanaG:  rpm?
<ubuntu> u mean like rpm 2 debian?
<jon_> neither do i
<_tcc> Alien!
<_tcc> Use ALIEN!
<NickGarvey> .deb is an ap archive
<NickGarvey> jon_: (or what fuse does heh)
<DanaG> No, I want to "make install" into a deb.
<CBMz> NickGarvey: is there a way to check if something uses my sound card?
<NickGarvey> CBMz: not to my knowledge.. but thats not very much heh
<NickGarvey> CBMz: I would check firefox or such
<DanaG> I can't figure out how ELSE to install the driver in a way that'll let me reinstall it.
<ubuntu> CBMz:  chk process
<ubuntu> top in terminal
<jon_> do you have any idea how to change the permissions on this mounted hd?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: yeah but that won't tell him what is using the sound card
<NickGarvey> jon_: why do you need it write though?
<NickGarvey> jon_: maybe we can do a work around
<ubuntu> NickGarvey:  ps command will tell
<eternalswd> kdotsky, yeah, go ahead and check what version you have
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: it says what uses the sound card?
<jon_> so i can share files on nicotine
<jon_> and play audio without always using terminal
<ubuntu> it should show process,
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: can you prove you're the real Darl and not just a blow hard
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: mine doesn't
<NickGarvey> jon_: whats nicotine?
<ubuntu> see if any multimedia app is on
<Darl_McBride> My nametad says Darl McBride.
<Madpilot> pollypocket, the real Darl seems like a blowhard too, so how could you tell? :)
<NickGarvey> haha nice
<_tcc> lol
<_tcc> owned
<ubuntu> NickGarvey:  maybe i'm wrong , i'm a newbie :(
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: I got a name tag printer here, you'll have to do better than that
<CBMz> Hmm. I can run frozenbubble WITH sound.
<vasyl> hello
<ubuntu> CBMz:  which player r u using to play mp3?
<LOQUILLO> hmm
<CBMz> ubuntu: totem
<Darl_McBride> I am a follower of Him.
<jon_> nickgarvey- nicotine is the linux soulseek file sharing client
<farous> DanaG: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<ubuntu> y not xmms?
<jon_> from what im coming across i might be better off ripping a dvd disk and reformatting this hd, no?
<ubuntu> or amarok
<NickGarvey> wow I have no idea what soulseek is
<shaantanu> I am having a problem while configuring vmware. when I run the config, I get stuck up in a place where it says : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  ." And my /usr/src is empty .... what am i supposed to do now :(
<CBMz> Oh right, i just used amarok
<NickGarvey> I dunno I'm not that into p2p stuff I guess
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<jenda> I have trouble with Enigmail for Thunderbird. I changed my GPG key, but whenever I send, Enigmail tries to send with the old one, which is revoked and isn't even in the key manager.
<pollypocket> Darl_McBride: ok so you must know less about unix than DARL does. He has only been with SCO 4 years
<shaantanu> Nick : ok I will try wait
<vasyl> can someone direct me to a site/wiki or tell me himself where can I find ati drivers version 8.24.8 and how to install them correctly (I have a HP laptop and I need those to make my card work corectly)
<farous> DanaG: what driver you want to install the source might be in the repos
<_tcc> When is ubuntu going to have better support for WPA?
<ubuntu> what is wpa?
<CBMz> Hmmm
<CBMz> Google power saved me
<_tcc> Wifi protected access
<rast4_> how do I open qconf, it opened and I closed it not knowing what it was
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: its a type of wireless security, its stronger than WEP which is more commonly used
<CBMz> The solution is:
<ubuntu> CBMz: ur on ubuntu?
<CBMz> sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<jon_> like napster but not
<CBMz> ubuntu: yeah
<ubuntu> NickGarvey:  i c, thanks
<_tcc> Yeah, why we support WEP and barely WPA?
<_tcc> No idea.
<_tcc> WEP Sucls.
<shaantanu> NickGarvery : Could'nt find package linux-sources . Plz gimme the repository to be added
<ubuntu> CBMz:strange
<_tcc> It should support WPA without hassle.
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: linux-source, not sources, sorry
<CBMz> Well, i have to go now.
<CBMz> Later.
<ubuntu> later
<NickGarvey> CBMz: :)
<kdotsky> eternalswd: ndiswrapper -v gives utils version: 1.7 driver version: 1.8
<rast4_> how do I open qconf, it opened and I closed it not knowing what it was
<vasyl> how can I make apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx install version 8.24.8 and not the latest one available?
<ardchoille> I just set up this box with 6.06LTS. Does anyone know off-hand which icon I need to change for the gnome menu?
<ubuntu> i ? regarding IRC , it has nothing do with ubuntu, mind if i ask?
<shaantanu> hmm .. its asking me for download ... I guess after this , I will have my required files and VMware will config properly ??
<ciscosurfer> I have a major problem!!!
<DanaG> I'm trying to install ipw3945 on my self-compiled kernel.
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: I assume so
<eternalswd> kdotsky, that's the same as mine, so that's not the issue
<DanaG> Essentially, I'd need a linux-restricted-modules-source
<shaantanu> nick:thanx dude
<jon_> nickgarvey I GOT IT!  =)
<NickGarvey> jon_: :) good
<ubuntu> nick ur good man , how long u been uisng linux?
<farous> 3945
<farous> sorry bad keyboard
<RalleAb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ciscosurfer> My friend had LILO installed, he upgraded his machine to Dapper, and now his system is hosed...we were able to boot to a live disc and mount his files (so they are still there) and he needs to get LILO working again....issuing lilo at the command line is not working...anyone please help!
<ardchoille> nvm, found it :)
<DanaG> What's the dofference between dhcp-client and dhcp3-client?
<eternalswd> ardchoille, I couldn't figure out how to change the default one, I changed the menu to Main Menu rather than Menu Bar under the gnome-panel
<ubuntu> NickGarvey:  u there man?
<eternalswd> ardchoille, then the icon theme will typically take care of the rest
<ardchoille> eternalswd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208457
<ardchoille> eternalswd: the icon theme doesn't take care of the gnome menu icon
<ubuntu> brb
<NickGarvey> ubotu: yes, I'm sorry I didn't see it because you didn't use my full name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, I'm sorry I didn't see it because you didn't use my full name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: yes, I'm sorry I didn't see it because you didn't use my full name
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: I have been using linux for about 1 year (almost, like 10 more days heh)
<ciscosurfer> Does anyone have any idea what to do to get it back to working order??
<farous> DanaG: do not think it have a source package in the repos
<elias_> My ROOT is mounted read-only but mount says it is (rw)?
<elias_> There was no error message on boot
<ciscosurfer> 820 people and no takers???
<farous> DanaG: i sent you a link to deb maintainer guide if you want to create a deb package
<jon_> is ntfs really that unstable to write to?
<ciscosurfer> jon_: check out nfts-3g
<elias_> And the boot partition does not seem to be mounted but "umount /boot" tells me device busy.
<ubuntu> ok back here
<lawine> ciscosurfer: i believe Dapper defaults to Grub. is LILO installed at your friends PC ?
<TheMoebius> so I want to try edgy on my testing laptop but when i do a apt-get dist-upgrade its saying that it will remove things like x-window-system-core and python. what the deal?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: yes, I'm sorry I didn't see it because you didn't use my full name
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: I have been using linux for about 1 year (almost, like 10 more days heh)
<lawine> TheMoebius: that's edgy :) perhaps some deps are horribly broken
<ciscosurfer> lawine: Dapper does default to Grub, but he was using LILO (don't ask why) and yes, the Lilo files are there but we can't get Lilo to issue
<ubuntu> NickGarvey: lol u have used it 40days more then me :)
<lawine> ciscosurfer: any error messages?
<ciscosurfer> lawine: do you know a lot about LILO?
<ubuntu> hi maverick
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<lawine> ciscosurfer: not a lot bu I used it myself in tha past quite a lot
<Steggy> Does anyone know if Amarok has any memory leak issues or something similar? I've been having problems if I let it run for a long time (like over night.)
<MacSlow> hm... did the recent bunch of updates inject some nice font-rendering improvements?
<ciscosurfer> lawine: brb, going to copy the error messages over
<FirstStrike> TheMoebius: it's not recommended to install edgy over your current ubuntu installation.
<MacSlow> somehow (really no clue what/how/why) text-rendering looks "more solid"
<lawine> ciscosurfer: paste it to pastebin, not here please
<ubuntu> ciscosurfer:  try liloconfig
<ubuntu> make backups :)
<ciscosurfer> lawine: error loading libraries
<FirstStrike> it's still quite broken. a user was in here today and edgy nuked their install. they had to reinstall.
<zaxk> Hi im runing LAMP hw do i put files in /var/www/ without logging in as root?
<ciscosurfer> lawine: command not found
<lawine> ciscosurfer: if you boot of the live CD, it may be that the mountpoints are buggered
<ubuntu> zaxk:  sudo
<FirstStrike> chown /var/www/ to your user/group?
<TheMoebius> FirstStrike: blast. I really need libdevil-1.6.7-5 which is only availible on edgy and it depends on a newer version of libc6. Is there any way I can get libdevil anyway?
<zaxk> ok thanks
<ciscosurfer> lawine: we mounted his old parition to a new directory we created
<FirstStrike> TheMoebius: compile from source
<ubuntu> FirstStrike:  hello sir
<FirstStrike> hi
<OmegaNine> Is there an ubutnu packedge search engien like RPMfinder?
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude search stuffhere
<JoshHendo> package.ubuntu.com ?
<FirstStrike> that too
<lawine> ciscosurfer: you need to tell lilo to update the MBR of the correct disc. hang on while i look for some docs
<ubuntu> easypackage
<zaxk> is it possible to open a directory in genome as root?
<JoshHendo> ** packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> OmegaNine, there's a Search button in Synaptic - even easier
<OmegaNine> Kismet has a new ver that supports my wifi card but I CANT COMPILE and its pissing me off
<ciscosurfer> lawine: thank you
<ubuntu> zaxk:  sudo nautilus
<elias_> XFS says unknown mount option acl in dmsg and now is read-only. But this is my ROOT fs. How to get it back rw?
<OmegaNine> Madpilot Yeah but its not on any of them rep i have yet. grr
<zaxk> thanks
<Madpilot> OmegaNine, have you installed build-essential for the comiling stuff?
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<OmegaNine> ...no didnt know there was something like that
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ubuntu> FirstStrike:  can i ask a ? regarding irc
<FirstStrike> ask away
<eternalswd> kdotsky, well, I'm out of here for today.  Hope you get your problem figured out
<OmegaNine> Cool, i have been trying to put this all together by hand (gcc and make and stuff)
<ubuntu> when i try to connect to irc, i get message ' ident not found' something like that
<ubuntu> what is that?
<OmegaNine> Its trying to connect to an "Ident" server you dont ahve running on your computer
<FirstStrike> it's..what he said
<lawine> ciscosurfer: this might help: http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/booting
<OmegaNine> Sweet its compiling!
<ubuntu> ok do i need to install that ident?
<TheMoebius> FirstStrike: is there an easier way to compile from source than getting a tarball from the developer's site?
<AquaF0x> Does Ubuntu support the "rpm" program?
<FirstStrike> TheMoebius: uh nope
<ardchoille> AquaF0x: no
<FirstStrike> AquaF0x: no
<ciscosurfer> lawine: thank you, i'll check that out...btw, we tried liloconfig and it's giving this error: command not found
<FirstStrike> we have aptitude and apt-get
<FirstStrike> which is similar
<AquaF0x> Anybody?
<ubuntu> AquaF0x:  yes use alient to convert to rpm to debian
<lawine> AquaF0x: perhaps with 'alien' (converting rpm to deb)
<ubuntu> alien*
<AquaF0x> Oh thanks.
<AquaF0x> Alient thank you.
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Please don't tell people to use alien, it's dangerous
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<AquaF0x> Oh Alien :D.
<AquaF0x> So Ubuntu uses .deb ?
<ardchoille> yes
<ciscosurfer> lawine: and when we try to issue sudo ./lilo  we get this error:  libdevmapper.so.1.02  << looking for file this file when we issue
<jon_> ciscosurfer it looks good until i try to configure and it says c compiler cannot create executables
<lawine> AquaF0x: yes, and DEBs are niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :)
<ubuntu> ardchoille: ok , sorry
<AquaF0x> Quite dangerous :x.
<AquaF0x> How?
<AquaF0x> :D
<ivx> does anyone know anything about getting a wifi card to work
<lawine> ciscosurfer: is taht after that chroot command?
<AquaF0x> Is there a program to use a .deb?
<AquaF0x> Like the redhat rpm?
<ciscosurfer> jon_: ntfs-3g?  don't compile it...search on UbuntuForums for it and read the posts there
<ardchoille> AquaF0x: dpkg
<lawine> ciscosurfer: when you're booting of the rescue disc, lots of programs and libs might not be available
<jon_> okay
<ubuntu> AquaF0x:  dpkg
<AquaF0x> Thank you.
<hs_125>  I am trying to i nstall firefox browser  but getting this error dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<hs_125>  unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directorydpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe
<ciscosurfer> lawine: it's a Breezy Live Disc...all programs should be there, no?
<AquaF0x> Finally I know how to install programs on Ubuntu :D.
<DanaG> Okay, I can't figure this thing out.
<DanaG> I need to find a source for ipw3945 that will work with kpkg.
<ciscosurfer> lawine: i'm sorry, is what after the chroot?
<AquaF0x> How to update a package?
<AquaF0x> With .deb I mean.
<ubuntu> AquaF0x:  use synaptic
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<ubuntu> or apt-get
<AquaF0x> Sometimes Synaptic doesn't have latest builds.
<ardchoille> !deb > AquaF0x
<AquaF0x> No I mean if Synaptic doesn't have latest build?
<AquaF0x> How to update with .deb?
<FirstStrike> I compile from source cause it's fun
<ardchoille> AquaF0x: Read the pm ubotu sent you
<AquaF0x> I read.
<Madpilot> AquaF0x, Ubuntu only does security updates (generally) in between releases
<AquaF0x> Ahah.
<AquaF0x> So what's a good C++ IDE in Ubuntu?
<AquaF0x> So if I get a program tarballed how to install it :x?
<Madpilot> AquaF0x, that depends - normally you have to compile it
<ubuntu> AquaF0x:  most have README file
<ubuntu> chk that
<AquaF0x> No I get it as a directory with the app inside it.
<ubuntu> or INSTALL file
<Madpilot> AquaF0x, pre-compiled? Then it should just run
<AquaF0x> I checked it's the readme for AFTER you installed it.
<poningru> !mp3 > mistform
<AquaF0x> Run as in double click?
<frogzoo> AquaF0x: emacs
<AquaF0x> On the .bin?
<poningru> !mistform
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mistform - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AquaF0x> Thanks frogzoo.
<poningru> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sniff_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> AquaF0x: dude bin file u have to execute
<AquaF0x> :x?
<flo> hi, is it somehow possible to emulate my windows xp already installed on another partition with dapper?
<ubuntu> flo: stick to window, if u wana emulate windows
<AquaF0x> Hahah.
<AquaF0x> Pwned.
<buntu418> hey how to change open office icons in ubuntu to the new icons??
<jenda> I have trouble with Enigmail for Thunderbird. I changed my GPG key, but whenever I send, Enigmail tries to send with the old one, which is revoked and isn't even in the key manager.
<kdotsky> control pannel?
<jenda> Does anyone have an idea...?
<stray77> flo, you can share your xp desktop with vnc and connect to it from ubuntu. youll have xp in a window or fullscreen
<jon_> sweet i got ntfs g3 goin on!
<AquaF0x> What's the shortcut int switching workspaces in GNOME?
<OmegaNine> Has anyone here ever got Kismet to compile in ubuntu?
<flo> stray77: but then xp has to be running on a different machine, doesn't it?
<AquaF0x> What's the shortcut int switching workspaces in GNOME?
<ubuntu> OmegaNine:  download kismet via synatpic
<vouzico> AquaF0x > you have to define them in System => Preferences => Keyboard shortcuts
<stray77> flo, ya
<OmegaNine> ubuntu, Its an old ver, it doesnt support ipw3945
<FirstStrike> ctrl alt right arrow key
<ubuntu> OmegaNine:  apt-get install kismet
<AquaF0x> Dammit, why can't we just install packages manually :(.
<FirstStrike> default setting :P
<ubuntu> i c
<AquaF0x> Synaptic not always got the recent builds.
<ubuntu> well then i did not try new version
<ubuntu> sorry
<OmegaNine> Poo
<ubuntu> do u get any errors?
<buntu418> how to change the icons of open office .. anybody any idea
<Madpilot> AquaF0x, shortcut in Gnome is Ctrl+Alt+Left Arrow|Right Arrow - it's pre-defined, I think
<OmegaNine> Yeah it tell me ..."configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses"
<FirstStrike> Madpilot: yes, it is
<ubuntu> OmegaNine:  download it then
<AquaF0x> k
<OmegaNine> But I have installed the ones I could find with that in the name, looks like they are GUI libraries
<lassegs> hi. whats that pasteboard web site you guys use to show terminal output and so on?
<OmegaNine> "libncursesw5 is already the newest version."
<lassegs> its not offtopic btw
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell lassegs about pastebin
<lassegs> thx
<NickGarvey> !paste > lassegs
<Acid___> OmegaNine: libncurses5-dev
<NickGarvey> lassegs: (its also in the topic)
<OmegaNine> ...Oh, DLing now
<OmegaNine> Sweet got threw the configure
<MistaED> hey just a real quick one, could someone tell me how i could set up a Makefile to either have it so you type for instance "make linux" or "make mac" will make it so it includes either the buildconfiglinux or buildconfigmac file?
<MistaED> like a way for the bash script to pick up on that word on the end
<lassegs> hi, i got i problem when trying to install gnomad2 for my creative zen vision:m, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20855, could someone take a look? thx
<MistaED> i'm not really knowledgeable on the whole "if then" stuff as i'm not a scripter
<ubuntu> back
<alienseer23> hello, there are a bunch of debainEdu packages in the synaptic manager, how do I use them? I tried to install one, and cannot find it?
<alienseer23> all of the versions in there say ubuntu on them, so I assume they are compatable?
<holycow> alienseer23, depends on what is in the package
<alienseer23> they don't really say...?
<holycow> most of them just contain simple programs for kids like games and educatiional stuff
<alienseer23> for instance.. physics
<arnoud> how do i make ubuntu do the command "sudo mount -a" automaticly on startup?
<alienseer23> holycow, ok, so how do I get to those packages?
<holycow> they are usually in applications menu.  usually under games or so
<ubuntu> alienseer23:  did u add reposotries?
<alienseer23> yes
<ubuntu> sorry bout my spellings :(
<sniff_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: just type "repos" :)
<ubuntu> NickGarvey:  gotcha m8
<vasyl> how can I make apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx install version 8.24.8 and not the latest one available(8.25.18)?
<alienseer23> nothing there in games, or anywhere in applications
<NickGarvey> alienseer23: you can restart the gnome panel.. don't remember how.. I think its like killall gnome-panel
<ubuntu> alienseer23:  get any errors?
<alienseer23> not to my knowledge
<NickGarvey> alienseer23: then it should be there
<alienseer23> !restart gnome panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart gnome panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> alienseer23: heh, try killall gnome-panel
<holycow> oh yeah good point
<holycow> forgot gnome doesn't alway update menues
<NickGarvey> :)
<Acid___> arnoud: just crate an init.d script :)
<Acid___> arnoud: create
<arnoud> so where do i do that? :)
<arnoud> srry just installed yesterday :P
<NickGarvey> Acid___: elitist much? ;)
<NickGarvey> arnoud: what you should do is edit your fstab and add the option "auto" next to the FS you want to auto mount
<Acid___> arnoud: i will give you an example in a minute :)
<arnoud> sounds simple
<Dru> mornin
<arnoud> ;P
<lassegs> please this is ruining my apt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20855, someone help please!
<riwa> how do I get enlightenment17?
<Acid___> arnoud: NickGarvey gives you a cleaner tip
<NickGarvey> riwa: good luck, I tried some things and had no luck
<Dru> http://www.dru.owns.it What u lot think its only basic but I added a bit for Linux
<alienseer23> that was fun, but still nothng
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, dont we have sleep option in ubuntu ? hibernate takes too much time, i mean the sleep, like xp _?
<alpha232> Anyone here had experience rebuilding modules to support IPTables TarPit functionality? /msg me please...
<riwa> NickGarvey: :/
<riwa> Anyone running e17 (enlightenment)?
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: suspend to RAM you mean?  I think you can do that
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  poweroff?
<compengi> NickGarvey hi
<Acid___> arnoud: thought it was for a drive you couldn't auto mount
<NickGarvey> compengi: hello
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  shutdown -h?
<NickGarvey> compengi: things working?
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: (shutdown -h will shutdown)
<arnoud> ohh
<protocol1> does teh dapper install detect sata drives like winxp does?
<vasyl> how can I make apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx install version 8.24.8 and not the latest one available(8.25.18)?
<arnoud> well thx NickGarvey and Acid___ you saved the day :)
<compengi> NickGarvey i'll ask my friend to try it, but hes's not online so i'll wait
<IRCMonkeyX> friends i dont mean shutdown ...dont u know sleep option in xp ?
<compengi> NickGarvey btw how are you today
<ubuntu> any1 for coffee?
<protocol1> does the* dapper install detect sata drives like winxp does?
<Thunderpants> black, one sugar thx
<NickGarvey> compengi: pretty good, I set up a little file host for my friends too :)
<compengi> ubuntu ty but i don't drink coffee
<ubuntu> no coffee : omg
<Dru> xp does not detect sata unless u have installed the drivers
<compengi> nvm :)
<ubuntu> compengi:  coke for u )(
<zaxh> Hi, i am using GAIM... for some reason, the systray icon was gone... how do i bring it back?
<Subhuman> protocol1, XP doesnt detect SATA drives, but ubuntu will yes.
<compengi> ubuntu haha
<flasher> how can i convert some AVI movie files into a format that the iPod can play?
<NickGarvey> zaxh: it is in a plugin menu under preferences
<wari> ubuntu: made mine, drink up!
<ubuntu> lol
<protocol1> Subhuman, when I first installed xp I was given the option to load on sata
<protocol1> thats what I meant
<mneptok> greetings, users
<protocol1> ok cool
<Thunderpants> hi mneptok
<protocol1> im planning to do a dual boot on my home system thats why
<mneptok> protocol1: will you be dual-booting with a Windows installation that is already there?
<ubuntu> Thunderpants:  coffee for ya (_)>
<Thunderpants> tyvm :)
<zaxh> NickGarvey: it is checked... btw i accidently removed that systray when i ryt click it and accidentaly clicked REMOVE FROM PANEL.
<ubuntu> yw
<ESPOiG> wen u write up a executable script thingo and you select it to show wats happening in terminal how do you get it not to auto-close the terminal
<holycow> zaxh, just add the applet back
<Subhuman> zaxh, right click where it USEDto be, click Add to panel
<Subhuman> then scroll down and add "notification tray"
<holycow> zaxh, its just calle info or something similar
<Subhuman> and it should be back
<holycow> zaxh, the entire panel contains nothing BUT applets.  you can remove everyrthing even the menues
<zaxh> owww cool thanks
<protocol1> mneptok, yeah but Im going to reload my xp partition
<ubuntu> xp = Xtra pain
<protocol1> and set it to use like half my hard disk
<mneptok> protocol1: ah, OK. resizing NTFS gets tricky.
<holycow> you haveto have xp installed first
<alpha232> protocol1: why dual boot, just VMWare it
<compengi> NickGarvey can i PM you?
<holycow> otherwise it gets tricky
<protocol1> well...I have a way of doing it
<mneptok> protocol1: how big is the drive?
<flasher> how can i convert avi to mpeg-4
<flasher> ?
<protocol1> I can custom size it on installation...;)
<protocol1> 120GB
<NickGarvey> compengi: sure
<flasher> or convert avi to H.264 video?
<drasko> Hi all. Where can I see list of modules that compiled in the kernel (when selected in menuconfig as a build-in modules)?
<ubuntu> flasher:  try mediacoder.sourceforge.net
<compengi> NickGarvey ty :)
<NickGarvey> flasher: one sec
<flasher> NickGarvey: ok
<flasher> ubuntu: can mplayer do it?
<NickGarvey> flasher: probably, memcoder
<ubuntu> dont think so
<mneptok> protocol1: i would suggest 20GB for XP, 15GB for / on Linux, and the rest the Linux /home partition that you access from Windows with the Windows ext2/ext3 driver. that way you can store your data on the big partition, and re-install your OSes easily.
<flasher> !info mediacoder
<ubotu> Package mediacoder does not exist in dapper
<flasher> !info memcoder
<ubotu> Package memcoder does not exist in dapper
<ubuntu> flasher:  vlc might
<Dru> Anyone suggest a good IRC client for use under Ubuntu ? as I know Mirc is windows only which is a shame
<mneptok> Dru: CLI or GUI?
<Mattchewie> Any Nvidia Driver guru's in #ubuntu tonight?...if so, I totally need to chat with you :D
<NickGarvey> Dru: I suggest xchat for gui, irssi for cli
<Dru> gui prefered
<hawkaloogie> Dru, xchat, or mirc can be run in wine
<NickGarvey> (personal preference)
<mneptok> Dru: try XChat and GAIM
<Mattchewie> Dru, BitchX for CLI ....xchat for GUI....IMHO...
<sniff_> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<hawkaloogie> ew, don't use gaim for IRC
<protocol1> mneptok, yeah sounds like a bright idea
<mneptok> Mattchewie: you a BX user?
<riwa> Weechat is better than irssi for cli though
<protocol1> I get my station this weekend
<mneptok> protocol1: that's why Canonical pays me the big bucks! ;)
<protocol1> I cant wait......
<NickGarvey> I don't suggest gaim for irc
<Mattchewie> mneptok, hehe yeah I mean on Kubuntu I use Konversation of course but I like bx :)
<Dru> tried gaim it blows for IRC
<ubuntu> riwa:  got a link for weechat?
<protocol1> yeah the only reason I use XP is for gaming mainly
<NickGarvey> who wanted the avi to mpeg? try mjpeg
<flasher> NickGarvey: i did
<Subhuman> flasher, itz "mencoder"
<riwa> ubuntu: Is it not in the repos?
<alpha232> IrcII works wonders for CLI, i used to write scripts for that years ago lol
<Subhuman> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<ubuntu> NickGarvey: flasher  did
<NickGarvey> Flannel: try mjped
<zaxh> Hi, anybody know whats d package name for phpmyadmin ?
<mneptok> Mattchewie: ever used the ankh-bx script? if not, i highly recommend it. i can DCC a copy, if you want.
<NickGarvey> !info mjpeg
<ubotu> Package mjpeg does not exist in dapper
<flasher> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<Subhuman> !info imms
<ubuntu> riwa: did not chk
<ubotu> imms: Unobtrusive, automatic, and learning XMMS playlist manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 389 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Dru> when I tried Kubuntu I used Knovo
<zaxh> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<flasher> Subhuman: looks good
<Mattchewie> mneptok: ....ankh-bx script huh? what does it do?
<riwa> ubuntu: I'm not at ubuntu atm
<IRCMonkeyX> can gconf be moved to another computer ? as i know gconf is equality of regedit in linux ??
<ubuntu> riwa: i'll chk
<Mattchewie> wtf is up with pastebin!!!! GAH!
<mneptok> Mattchewie: makes BX actually really pretty to look at. it's a usability script by my friend Liam of the W3c.
<Subhuman> IRCMonkeyX, itz not quite, but i can't see why not.
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: not really..
<ubuntu> riwa:  yep it is there
<ubuntu> tyt
<mneptok> Mattchewie: sec, i'll send it over.
<ubuntu> ty*
<riwa> ubuntu: That's the kn
<riwa> one you want. The curses one.
<ubuntu> kn?
<alpha232> mneptok: heh how about sharing some of that money, or atleast knowledge on how to get iptables tarpit to work with 606.. i really dread having to rebuild my kernel
<IRCMonkeyX> Subhuman: because in xp regedit cant be moved
<Dru> well gksudo is my friend now it has opened up linux to a noob as myself
<zaxh> Hi, im using sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin it says E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<alpha232> mneptok: knowing my luck i'll get popcorn
<NickGarvey> zaxh: try php5 instead
<riwa> ubuntu: *one
<flasher> does anybody know a good setting for mencoder to convert avi to a iPod video? (in other words, it's not going to be viewed on a big monitor).
<Mattchewie> mneptok: Hrm, I hope my firewall lets this trough. I don't DCC much on IRC ...so I can't remember if I have the ports forwarded or not
<mneptok> alpha232: i think i remember seeing an iptables/tarpit walkthrough for Ubuntu somewhere. i've never used it, personally, so i'd have to do a leetle reserach.
<mneptok> *research.
<Mattchewie> .....from the look of it I don't :|
<riwa> ubuntu: you mod?
<mneptok> Mattchewie: i can http-ify it for you.
<ubuntu> riwa:  nope
<Mattchewie> mneptok: yeah if you could!
<riwa> oh.. thought you maybie knew how to get e17
<IRCMonkeyX> i have downloaded too many packages, lets say i am gonna format my computer, can i use these downloaded packages after format ? and from which path can i put these packages to cd, if it is possible
<alpha232> mneptok:  yeah i saw somthing for breezy but nuttin on dapper, tryin to find the walkthrough isn't as easy as one would hope.
<NickGarvey> riwa: I would try google.. but don't get your hopes up
<Dru> anyone else using the beta 2 of firefox?
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  /var/cache/apt/archive
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: if you fromat something, it is all gone
<NickGarvey> format*
<ubuntu> backup that folder
<riwa> NickGarvey: It's a very old box and I don't want to compile it there...
<IRCMonkeyX> ubuntu: so ? will i use it after new ubuntu install ?
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  yes
<Mattchewie> mneptok: Awesome, thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> ubuntu: thanx
<riwa> Isn't there some community repos I can enable with unsupported/unstable software?
<mneptok> Mattchewie: np np. enjoy. i can't use BX without it.
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  just copy it back to /var/cache/apt/archives after format
<Mattchewie> mneptok: you don't happen to know anything about nvidia drivers do ya :P haah cause I'm in a pickle I think.
* mneptok runs BX on the antique Mac Quadra 605 sitting under his desk running NetBSD :O
<Dru> only the debian repos you could try
<riwa> Dru: Me?
<mneptok> Mattchewie: i install the nvidia-glx drivers via Synaptic. path of least resistance
<IRCMonkeyX> ubuntu: yes i looked at to path now, all packages are there :)
<Dru> sorry riwa yeh
<ubuntu> IRCMonkeyX:  kool
* Mattchewie thinks that he needs to do that with his 1.6ghz G5.....as its doing NOTHING!
<mneptok> Mattchewie: if you're using the nVidia binary blob, be sure to run the installer as root ;)
<wifi> sniff@sniff-desktop:~$ lsusb
<wifi> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<wifi> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<wifi> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1371:0001
<wifi> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<wifi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<wifi> why?
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: what packages?
<Subhuman> NOW i know why i came on here
<Subhuman> google earth
<riwa> wifi: !!!
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: all packages that i have
<Subhuman> need to find that army surplus place round here.
<Dru> have looked at them but most people have advised to not use as some progs may not work as well
<ubuntu> riwa:  what r u trying to do?
<riwa> Dru: It's not in the deb base neither. I thought that it was the same :/
<IRCMonkeyX> !wifi > riwa
<riwa> ubuntu: Install e17
<ubuntu> k
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: Ever heard of pastebin?
<Mattchewie> mneptok: Aye, I have taken that route too but when I restart x.....No Nvid logo displays...so I'm thinking something isn't stiring the kool aid
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: yes why? did i do something bad ?
<Mattchewie> ....stupid SiS controlled Acer Aspire....darn you and your 299 USD tempting price tag!!!!
<flasher> Using mencoder, what command do i run in terminal to convert foo.avi to foo.mp4
<mneptok> Mattchewie: sure sounds like it's not working. run the installer again and use it to uninstall. then try the nvidia-glx driver package from Synaptic/apt
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: I didn't say that.. I just meant that you shouldn't post 5-6 lines in an irc channel like wifi did.
<Mattchewie> mneptok: well the nvidia-glx driver from apt/ubuntu repo's is the one I installed/ trying to use...I mean it worked great on my other pc with my 7600 GT, just this darn cheapo machine with the Fx5200 I bought doesn't seem to want to take it!!! GRAW!
<ubuntut> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: it didnt appear at channel, it appeared only at your screen, i thought that you were trying to ask ubotu about wiki, it was only a help
<zaxh> Hi, anybody knows whats the name of d mini command line that you can put in the systray?
<Mattchewie> ..You know what baffles me, is the fact that its working with agpgart module loaded, I thought nvid drivers didn't play well with agpgart
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, there was a user called wifi who had pasted lots in the channel
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: Oh... wiki is the bot??
<ompaul> riwa, no ubotu it :)
<ompaul> is
<riwa> He seemed very un-bot like.
<riwa> yeah. that's what I meant
<elias_> Do I have to tell hibernate somewhere where the hibernation partition is?
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: sorry it would be wifi
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: np
<ubuntu> well tc guys,bbl
<ubuntu> god bless
<ubuntut> how to install CNet cnusb-611 usb wireless driver in ubuntu
<riwa> IRCMonkeyX: btw I thought you said: "wiki > riwa" not "!wiki > riwa".. I've usually seen "to" and not ">" no avoid confusion :P
<zaxh> hello, is there a command line panel that you can put in systray?
<riwa> zaxh: What do you mean?
<zaxh> riwa: like a mini text box in the systray where you can run commands
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: passed :)
<frogzoo> elias_: by default, it uses the swap partition
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone    have a good day :-0
<riwa> zaxh: That would depend on your panel I guess..
<IRCMonkeyX> riwa: and i wrote wifi when i send ubotu to you, not wiki :)
<Dru> at work, its raining & still a day to go before the weekend
<Dru> bored
<zaxh> alright
<riwa> zaxh: Try gmrun.
<Mattchewie> Ok, I have backlisted my sis_agp...reboot this sucker and see if it works.....brb
<riwa> zaxh: It's a small program that you can call and type a small command.. What wm are you using?
<IRCMonkeyX> could anyone pls suggest me an online multi dictionary for ubuntu (like babylon in windows) ?
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: could you pls suggest me an online multi dictionary for ubuntu (like babylon in windows) ?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, you should know me at this stage I know nothing of windows - also if it is online what is its url and maybe i can figure out what it is that it does
<Trystan> Hey guys. Im after some help getting direct rendering with fglrx + ATI 9600. After following some online guides it fails to yeild any result
<arnoud> is there a flashplayer yet for x64?
<phuzz> how do i give a user access to another user home dir? (groups maybe?)
<bbrazil> phuzz: groups or ACLs
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: it is installed on pc, also when it doesnt have the word on installed program it searches in its db, when you surf in internet in any language, you click on word, it gives the meaning
<FirstStrike> IRCMonkeyX: try FreeDict
<vouzico> phuzz > chmod
<phuzz> vouzico: for one user only tho?
<IRCMonkeyX> firststrike: let me download it, does it have wide language support or only english ?
<FirstStrike> phuzz: the best way is to add that user to the same group as the other user
<phuzz> yeah i figured
<phuzz> thanks guys
<FirstStrike> IRCMonkeyX: it supports multiple languages
<vouzico> phuzz > give the rights to the group, the other user belongs to
<FirstStrike> check out their website
<FirstStrike> http://www.freedict.org
<zaxh> Hi, anybody know how to create a shortcut of a folder?
<IRCMonkeyX> firststrike: thanx
<FirstStrike> no prob
<RalleAb> I get this error when opening apache: 13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<RalleAb> no listening sockets available, shutting down - what do I need to to?
<IRCMonkeyX> firststrike: should install debain packages ?
<IRCMonkeyX> firststrike: should  i   install debain packages ?
<FirstStrike> zaxh: right click on the folder, click make link and move the link to wherever you want (i'm assuming desktop)
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, there are ubuntu packages for same
<FirstStrike> IRCMonkeyX: yes. ubuntu is based on debian.
<IRCMonkeyX> ok thanx
<Jukru> RalleAb: make sure your apache conf files are correct and that there is nothing else listening on port 80
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, those packages should be in Ubuntu's archives - no need to get them off the website
<redblades> Hi, I just tried two floppies in my machine, and neither worked.
<redblades> How do I mount them and why don't they automount?
<FirstStrike> apt-get them i guess
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: let me search from synaptic, it also doesnt get from web site
<ompaul> !universe > IRCMonkeyX
<Thunderpants> IRCMonkeyX, do u use firefox? if so https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/278/
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: universe is open at me
<IRCMonkeyX> Thunderpants: yes i use firefox
<Thunderpants> see link ^^
<IRCMonkeyX> Thunderpants: but i tried to download from terminal
<zaxh> FirstStrike: thanks
<FirstStrike> yep
<chendo> how easy is ubuntu to set up on a headless box?
<chendo> well, i can give it a temporary head
<chendo> it's meant for a server
<NickGarvey> chendo: didn't take long for me, server install, apt-get install openssh-server, and you are good to go for setting up headless
<chendo> will it throw gnome on automatically or can i skip that?
<null-void> hi there
<null-void> how to install zhcon on Ubuntu-server?
<Acid___> chendo: server-install doesn't install xorg
<chendo> oh true
<chendo> i just found it, heh
<Acid___> chendo: :)
<chendo> it's got autoconfigure for old hardware, yeah? ;o
<null-void> anybody familiar with zhcon?
<Creap> How do I change what partition to boot from?
<null-void>  chendo : but i dont like xorg
<null-void>  chendo : not quite stable
<chendo> eh?
<null-void>  chendo : compared to windows
<senuxis> hello guys
<RalleAb> how do I restart apache?
<chendo> null-void, what?
<NickGarvey> Creap: edit your grub menu.lst file
<null-void>  chendo : do you know zhcon?
<chendo> no...
<null-void>  chendo : ...
<senuxis> i`m posting this from my nintendo ds litr
<chendo> ...
<RalleAb> what standard ubuntu stuff listens on port 80?
<Creap> NickGarvey: No, I meant; how do I change the boot flag?
<null-void>  chendo : where are you from
<IRCMonkeyX> creap: and choose what part will be boot , it starts from zero
<Creap> RalleAb: Skype?
<void^> !info zhcon
<ubotu> zhcon: A Fast Console CJK System Using FrameBuffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.3-8.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4314 kB, installed size 7704 kB
<RalleAb> Creap: I dont have it.. gAIM?
<null-void>  Creap : modify fstab
<IRCMonkeyX> creap: you will see defautl x sequence
<Acid___> RalleAb: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<NickGarvey> Creap: try cfdisk
<IRCMonkeyX> creap: path is , boot/grub
<johnf> Say I need to install dapper but I need a newer kernel to support my hardware. Can I just apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.17 on another dapper box then drop the  .deb's and udebs into an ISO image and reburn, or is there an easier way
<Creap> NickGarvey: With no parameters I get a FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disc drive
<NickGarvey> Creap: try whereever your FSs are
<Creap> NickGarvey: what do you mean?
<null-void>  Creap : how to install zhcon on ubuntu-server?
<Thunderpants> IRCMonkeyX, u want to take a look at that extension link i gave you, i just loaded it and u can configure it so: ctrl+click = opens a new tab/window with the dictionary.com ref, shift + click to wikipedia the clicked word and alt+click to google it
<Creap> NickGarvey: Wait, I'm on a live cd, should chroot the filesystem I wanna set the flag to?
<Acid___> johnf: do you know what is not supported by the dapper kernel ?
<null-void> anybody know how to install zhcon?
<void^> null-void: enable universe, apt-get install zhcon
<null-void> how to enable
<hussam> I have a question.
<hussam> Is is possible to have ubuntu automatically run /usr/bin/somescript.sh on resume from hibernate?
<IRCMonkeyX> Thunderpants: i downloaded it, i saw things,  thanx for your interest :)
<Creap> RalleAb: no, I don't think gaim listens to 80
<void^> null-void: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, read some docs, if you don't want to use gui you need to learn a bit.
<johnf> Acid___: it's a SAS suppon on a SUN X4200 it only works properly in 2.6.16+ I've tried using the 2.6.17 kernels from edgey and rolling a CD but of course then I have dependancy issues
<null-void>  void^ : thanks i'll have a try
<NickGarvey> Creap: no, just cfdisk /dev/hda
<Creap> NickGarvey: ok
<Creap> NickGarvey: # cfdisk /dev/sda6, still the same fatal error :(
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: sorry this newbie question, i downloaded two freedict packages what i need, but i dont know how to get and use ? no shortcut at desktop and menus ?
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: i installed via synaptic
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, sorry, I'm not sure how freedict works
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: np, thanx :)
<IRCMonkeyX> are there anyone knows how freedict works ?
<alpha232> anyone successful with installing IPTables TARPIT with 6.06?
<Administrator> hello
<jeo> any got a clue about broadcom wlan in dapper? ndiswrapper doesnt seem to work.. :\
<Thunderpants> IRCMonkeyX, http://www.freedict.org/howto/index.html
<IRCMonkeyX> Thunderpants: i was there :)
<RalleAb> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<FirstStrike> try typing freedict or man freedict in a console
<Acid___> jeo: what the exact broadcom chipset you got ?
<jeo> Acid___, bcm43xx ?
<Acid___> jeo: you also download the firmware ?
<Spitfireleet> i have a problem, it says only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time. i don't have any other programs like it open
<jeo> Acid___, hum, i don't know, so i don't think so :P
<Acid___> jeo: ok :)
<NickGarvey> Creap: not sda6, just sda
<Acid___> jeo: just type a dmesg in your console
<Acid___> jeo: and see if it talks about a broadcom chipset
<IRCMonkeyX> FirstStrike: no sesne, nothing happens
<jeo> Acid___, it does
<Acid___> jeo: when you modprobe ndiswrapper
<IRCMonkeyX> FirstStrike: no sense, nothing happens
<Creap> NickGravey: Still the same :(
<Creap> NickGarvey: I don't think it likes my sata drives :(
<jeo> Acid___, it says it's using the ndiswrapper and the driver i got
<jeo> but it still doesnt work :\
<syntaxx> damn this is my 2nd time download of ubuntu desktop.iso first bad download now on my 2nd time 2nd burn it says when i select install ubuntu it says I/O Error Boot CD Reboot? whats wrong is it bad download again or bad burn?
<NickGarvey> syntaxx: did you check the md5?
<Awesome-o2000> syntaxx, it sounds like bad memory
<syntaxx> NickGarvey, yes it says digesting successful
<NickGarvey> syntaxx: you can actually md5 the cd
<arcadia-null-voi>  Acid___ : why not get the cd for free
<NickGarvey> arcadia-null-voi: takes a very long time :)
<syntaxx> Awesome-o2000, bad memory?
<NickGarvey> RAM is bad
<Awesome-o2000> syntaxx you need to run memtest - it should be on the cdrom
<syntaxx> Awesome-o2000, if its not? its on the iso?
<Awesome-o2000> syntaxx, it isnt a program you run, its something you boot into and it tests all your ram
<syntaxx> Awesome-o2000, hmm ok but when i check defects CD i also get the same error
<syntaxx> brb reboot i memtest
<Awesome-o2000> syntaxx, it sounds like your computer is having hardware issues. i'd check my cdrom drive and check my ram
<Y4llow> Can anyone possibly lend a hand in setting up an IPWireless modem?
<CBMz> Umm Hi.
<ompaul> Awesome-o2000, they do not appear to have md5summed the iso might be worth doing that then getting them to burn it really slowly
<CBMz> I'm having a problem with wolfenstein: enemy territory.
<Cwiiis> Hi all, does anyone know how to get rid of the horrible aliased fonts in Ubuntu edgy eft?
<gkappe> Good morning, after I installed dapper I cant boot my windows partition anymore fromout grub. Does anybody have a clue for me here?
<Awesome-o2000> ompaul, that wouldnt cause i/o errors
<ompaul> Cwiiis, you are in the wrong channel, please go to #ubuntu+1
<FirstStrike> ahh perfect
<CBMz> I made a shortcut at my desktop, and when i open it, the bumping gear is still at the left.
<Cwiiis> ompaul: Thanks
<ompaul> Awesome-o2000, if the disk was badly burnt who knows what errors it would throw at which stage
<ompaul> Cwiiis, your welcome
<Awesome-o2000> ok
<tucoz> Hi, I am having problems with adept and synaptic. Adept stopped responding a few days ago, so I killed all the adept processes to update with apt-get. However, both synaptic and adept refuses to start now.
<NickGarvey> tucoz: neither of them are runing now?
<mehrdad> How do I set CD label when using mkisofs?
<tucoz> NickGarvey, no. Let me double check the processes
<ompaul> tucoz, on the command line run this >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade << then try it
<tucoz> ompaul, ok. That is what I usually do, but let me try again.
<ompaul> tucoz, if it throws an error, please paste the contents of the error in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<jeo> Acid___, got it workin :)
<jeo> bye
<tucoz> ompaul, apt-get works fine and so does aptitude
<mehrdad> How do I set CD label when using mkisofs? I read the man page, but couldn't figure our which parameter I should use, all of them were for solaris x86
<tucoz> but not the more graphical frontends to dpkg
<ompaul> tucoz, did the upgrade finish with no errors?
<tucoz> ompaul, still running... but so far so good
<RalleAb> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Awesome-o2000> and here I was thinking LAMP was something your turned on to read and off to make love
<Creap> NickGarvey: Solved it, it was reallt silly actually, I forgot sudo, but thanks for your help :D
<ompaul> tucoz, wait until it it finished when it is finished then try to start synaptic - apt is "an exclusive" program you can't run more than one instance, have you rebooted since you started having this issue?
<senuxis> does anyone know how to use imagemagick?
<tucoz> ompaul, yes. I just started the computer
<ompaul> tucoz, okay
<tucoz> and no processes are found when I run 'ps aux | grep synaptic/adept'
<Awesome-o2000> if JK Rowling kills harry potter in the next book im going to punch her in the eye
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alex116> hey what option do I need to put in my fstab file to make an ext3 partition writeable by me as a regular user "alex"
<alex116> something like gid=blah or uid = blah
<CBMz> Hm. i'm a linux newb. how do i copy a directory? i tried using cp and got this message:
<CBMz> cp: omitting directory
<NickGarvey> CBMz: cp -r
<NickGarvey> CBMz: in the future, man cp would have told you
<tucoz> ompaul, Ok, now I tried to start synaptic. But, I never was asked for the root password and no window popped up. The synaptic process is still running though.
<ompaul> alex116, that is not done there you chown the parition or chmod it - if you are the only user then as long as it is not / or something core then "sudo chown alex:alex /path" works
<NickGarvey> tucoz: probably won't let you install anything though
<tucoz> NickGarvey, no ;)
<ompaul> tucoz, that is cos you launched it within the last 15 minutes
<ompaul> tucoz, sudo lives that long
<CBMz> Um... i used sudo, but it won't accept my password
<CBMz> Nevermind
<ompaul> alex116,  in other words if you did not make the directory yourself don't change its permissions
<tucoz> hmm. But then synaptic would start without asking for a password, which it doesn't do.
<ompaul> tucoz, paste this into the pastebin "ps auwx | grep -v grep | grep synap"
<BeBraw> i have got two computers in my WLAN. the other one has a printer connected. how can i configure the one without printer to use the printer?
<tucoz> ompaul, nothing came up
<ompaul> tucoz, then how can you say synaptic is running?
<alex116> ompaul, thx it works
<tucoz> I killed the process after I said it was running
<greenman7>  Hello - I am using Ubuntu, I have setup first mailserver but for some reason after running successfully for a month or so there now seems to be a dns problem. When you do abc.local which is our intranet its going to the linux server rather than the original windows machine
<ompaul> tucoz, well if your talking to someone on irc you could tell them what your doing so that I don't have to assume anything
<tucoz> martin    5886  0.3  2.2  25136 11660 ?        S    11:49   0:00 kdesu -u root -c kdesu adept
<greenman7> in the dns part of windows it shows a record for abc.local and the ip address of the linux box, I presume that when one of the servers was restarted the problem came to effect but i don't know where to look to stop it happening and i can't get in through webmin!
<greenman7> * Grok_ has quit IRC ("blah")
<arcadia> hi
<tucoz> ompaul, sorry.
<ompaul> tucoz, "sudo kill -9 5886"
<NickGarvey> -9 eh, don't even give it a chance heh
<ompaul> NickGarvey, never - expect no mercy
<tucoz> -9 is the same as -KILL right?
<valero95> el maqui
<NickGarvey> ja
<tucoz> ok
<ompaul> tucoz,  KILL       9   exit      this signal may not be blocked
<tucoz> ompaul, know what? I can start with sudo synaptic, but not with the command provided by kde.
<NickGarvey> tucoz: do gksudo, not sudo
<ompaul> tucoz, gksudo should be used
<tucoz> ok, thanks. I'll try that
<ompaul> tucoz, quit out of it and use gksudo
<tucoz> that works also
<ompaul> no it works the other is bad if you use it with gnome graphical programs (don't get me started ;-))
<tucoz> I see :)
<greenman7> How can my linux server suddenly hijack my intranet domain abc.local when the domain it uses it abc-net.local
<greenman7> Its stopped the intranet being pointed to the windows server it actually exists on
<greenman7> in dns there is a record for the mailserver and abc.local but i don't understand how!
<tucoz> ompaul, NickGarvey: thank you for the help.
<NickGarvey> :)
<ompaul> tucoz, your welcome
<TMT[fi] > Hello everyone
<BeepAU> hey everyone, what app should i use for a virtual drive?
<corpxicle> hi, ive ruined my KDE install
<corpxicle> =)
<corpxicle> i get the panel, but i dont get the "K" button
<tucoz> btw, I wanted to clean up the grub menu a bit to get rid of the old linux images. Is there some other way to do this, than the manual way of removing the images from the boot folder and cleaning up menu.lst?
<BeepAU> what i mean is, something i can enter a *.iso or disc image into that my ubuntu can read without burning it to disc
<TMT[fi] > I have a n00b question :)
<tucoz> BeepAU, that can be done quite easily
<BeepAU> tucoz -- how?
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : ask away, noob questions are the easy ones :)
<tucoz> BeepAU, hold on
<ompaul> NickGarvey, I am surprised at you
<NickGarvey> :(
<tucoz> BeepAU, create a directory where you want the image mounted. for instance /mnt/image
* NickGarvey puts head down in shame
<NickGarvey> its 6 in the morning!
<ompaul> NickGarvey, well have a coffee then :)
<NickGarvey> haha everyone is sleeping, I can't wake em up
<tucoz> BeepAU, then you can mount it with 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/image'
<raveneye> no it isn't its 12:03 give or take a few minutes
<TMT[fi] > If i copy or del or so on files in console, how can i define several files or file types? For example if i want to copy all the .jpg and png file to somewhere?
<raveneye> >:)
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : use a wildcard, cp *.jpg /home/nick/images would copy all files that ended in .jpg to /home/nick/images
<TMT[fi] > I know that but can i copy all .jpg and .png file with same command?
<francesco> Hello! Anyone here using usp - ubuntu system panel?
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : yes, thats what the * means, all jpg in the current folder
<BeepAU> tucoz -- ok, i'll try it out later. thankyou.
<tucoz> no problem
<TMT[fi] > NickGarvey: You didn't understand XD
<corpxicle> anyone know what the "k" button in kde is a part of ?
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : guess not, what do you mean?
<Bonez56_> hi all, when i ssh to my ubuntu pc it asks for username, then it takes a very long time before bringing up the password prompt, is there any way i can make it quicker?
<corpxicle> or is it just the menu with a specific button
<TMT[fi] > NickGarvey: I want to copy all image files, not just .jpg.
<tucoz> NickGarvey, probably copy all .jpg AND .png in one go
<NickGarvey> corpxicle: the official definition is "k desktop environment"
<raveneye> Bonez56_ how about stop leeching pr*n on your ubuntu machine >:)
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : oh, well then do cp *.jpg *.png *.JPG *.PNG /home/nick/images
<Bonez56_> raveneye: no pr0n, fast internet connection and fast cpu
<raveneye> ssh usually gets slow if you are having more network activity on the machine you are connecting to
<TMT[fi] > Doh! Now i feel such a n00b! :D
<NickGarvey> TMT[fi] : hehe, all need to learn sometime, there are BASH tutorials all over the place if you want to learn more
<ompaul> TMT[fi] , don't use the n word - you have skills, just because your not familar with Ubuntu is no reason to put yourself down
<TMT[fi] > ompaul: But i have used other distros for few years before
<ompaul> TMT[fi] , you are best at whatever you are best at, as are we all on the planet and not know computers at all - so that should not detract from your or anyone else - and that is no excuse for that word, have a cup of tea :)
<TMT[fi] > ompaul: So i shouldn't be like "Alice in wonderland"
* ompaul checks to see if the madhatter has logged onto the network
<RedEcho> Salut a TOUS qqun pour de l aide en Francais SVP ???
<user00265> richiefrich: lamer
<RedEcho> Hi, Somebody for help in french please ?
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<richiefrich> user00265 o.O
<RedEcho> Thanks !
<TMT[fi] > ompaul: Reason why i used the n-word is that it wasn't my first time in console, that is so basic stuff. Wors of all managed this problem like a n**b, i didn't try to find any info myself before asking here.
<TMT[fi] > Worst
<kaffeewoller> hi. I've got two dappers connected via 11MBit Wlan Router. Copying a 700MB file takes 45 min. Is this ok?
<NickGarvey> 700MB is pretty big
<kaffeewoller> Can the network handle the same amount of data better in small files?
<NickGarvey> I doubt it, smaller files means more file names and stuff, thus extra data
<raveneye> hmmm more files usually means more overhead
<ompaul> TMT[fi] , we are happy enough to help people - just abandon that word and we will be happier :)
<kaffeewoller> I got the feeling things should go faster, innit?
<raveneye> oops did not mean to repeat you NickGarvey.
<NickGarvey> raveneye: :) well if you had to repeat anyone, at least you picked someone smart ;)
<mcphail> kaffeewoller: use wires if you want fast file transfers
<kaffeewoller> mcphail: So you think the router itself is the bottleneck.
<raveneye> LOL nick at least you dont suffer from any form of modesty what so ever.
<NickGarvey> :)
<mcphail> kaffeewoller: the wirless tranfers are the bottleneck
<ompaul> !away > raveneyehatessmo
<m_0_r_0_n> Why do I always have to choose the target directory again and again to save the same file?
<kaffeewoller> mcphail: ok. So a faster router could speed things up, i think.
<NickGarvey> kaffeewoller: you could use a cross over also
<NickGarvey> kaffeewoller: (if they are close to each other of course :))
<kaffeewoller> :)
<mcphail> kaffeewoller: "faster" router and NIC. But plugging in would be the best idea
<tucoz> m_0_r_0_n, that depends on what application you are using
<kaffeewoller> lets say I add a crossover cable. would I have to change any configs?
<kaffeewoller> or would it "autodetect"?
<m_0_r_0_n> hm, mysql query browser e.g.
<snoops> it's ridicously shocking how buggy that is
<Snakehit> Hello
<tucoz> m_0_r_0_n, this is a guess. But programs usually have a working directory. Check the preferences/options, and also if you can set a directory in the startup script for the applications.
<cactus_sediento> hello everybody
<Snakehit> Is there a program or tool in ubuntu that gives you all the information about your laptop. I mean, chipset ect. Like Sandra on windows
<snoops> Snakehit lspci ?
<jujimufu> when I do "apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev" I get this error : http://pastebin.ca/135981
<Snakehit> Yes i did that lspci -v | less
<Snakehit> but that doent gives my wireless card
<cactus_sediento> i installed kubuntu over ubuntu.....does anybody know how to switch between kde and gnome?
<Snakehit> i mean, i dont know what type it is
<ompaul> Snakehit, sudo lshw
<due> cactus_sediento: In the login screen, there's an "options" button down the bottom left hand side. Click on it, and select "select session".
<cactus_sediento> thanks due
<alek> hi
<alek> i've just changed my network card in my second PC and ubuntu (6.06 server) didnt detect it
<Snakehit> ok
<NickGarvey> how much detail does your wikipage on launchpad need to be for you to become an ubuntu member
<NickGarvey> ?
<Snakehit> ompaul, that gives me a bit of information
<Snakehit> but not the correct one i think
<babo> how do I check what groups 'user' is in ?
<Snakehit> it says :
<Snakehit>    description: Wireless interface
<Snakehit>                 product: Intel Corporation
<Snakehit>                 vendor: Intel Corporation
<Snakehit>                 physical id: 0
<alek> how do the hardware detection?
<ompaul> dont paste
<Snakehit> ok sorry
<ompaul> use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Snakehit> excuse me
<Snakehit> ok
<babo> seriously though, how do i check which groups user is in ?
<NickGarvey> babo: usermod -g GROUP USER
<MenZa> !repeat > babo
<babo> groups
<Snakehit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20864
<babo> K ... cool thanks ...
<ompaul> Snakehit, is this to configure a wireless card?
<Snakehit> i don't know, im new at ubuntu
<Snakehit> this is the information i get about my card
<ompaul> Snakehit, why are you trying to identify it?
<NickGarvey> Snakehit: hahah, you must know what you are trying to do
<Snakehit> to find the correct drivers
<NickGarvey> Snakehit: like, "what is it that you are trying to do" is what ompaul asked
<alek> babo: do you know, your nick is abusive synonym of women? =] 
<alek> in polish;] 
<Snakehit> i need to find the drivers to get it working
<NickGarvey> "British Association Of Balloon Operators"?
<ompaul> Snakehit,  so if you said you want to do that you should start here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<babo> alek: in Korean it means 'idiot' ... :-)
<ompaul> !wireless > Snakehit
<alek> babo: lol
<Snakehit> i did
<Snakehit> but i don't know what card i have exactly
<ompaul> Snakehit, the bot also sent you a useufl link
<Snakehit> i know its a Intel
<NickGarvey> Snakehit: lspci should help with that
<Snakehit> but what type
<Thunderpants> whats the minimum video ram needed to run xgl?
<alek> so, how to do the hardware detection in ibintu 606 server? he didnt detected my new network card:(
<Snakehit> no NickGarvey, because my wireless card isnt between it
<NickGarvey> Snakehit: didn't show it? you sure?
<Snakehit> i think so
<Snakehit> sec, i paste
<NickGarvey> in the pastebin..
<Snakehit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20865
<compguy> nevermind me, heh
<compguy> me and my uncreative nick.
<NickGarvey> compguy: heh, mines worse
<compguy> your real name..?
<NickGarvey> yup
<compguy> hehe.
<ompaul> alek, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ the "book" for the server is there
<Snakehit> you see NickGarvey ?
<alek> ompaul, thanks
<NickGarvey> compguy: which according to esr is good :)
<ompaul> Snakehit, plug it in and let the card get identified
<Snakehit> on a laptop
<NickGarvey> Snakehit: nope, don't see it..
<Snakehit> its this Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02), must be
<NickGarvey> that says ethernet though
<troughton> can some one please tell me how to mount a second hard drive ??
<NickGarvey> troughton: mount /dev/hd? /mnt/point
<ompaul> troughton, for linux or is it ntfs?
<troughton> linux
<NickGarvey> troughton: system > administration > disks
<troughton> wont mount nick
<NickGarvey> no? why not?
<troughton> dont know i tell it to mount it dose nothing
<NickGarvey> troughton: sure it isn't mounted?
<raveneye> snakehit try lspci -vv
<Captain_Fleming> Hi guys...
<ompaul> troughton, sudo mkdir /otherdisk ; sudo mount /dev/hd?? /otherdisk
<Captain_Fleming> Have this small problem...
<troughton> yes i cant gain access i have formated in ext 2 and 3 with no success
<ompaul> troughton, do you know what the values of ?? are
<Captain_Fleming> My grub is on the wrong disk...
<Captain_Fleming> Using dualboot...
<tion> hey, anyone who knows the "normal" size of usr/lib and usr/share? I know it varies, but is it like 100 mb og 1gb?
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: try a boot cd to fix things up, do you know how to do that?
<troughton> yes ompaul will try thanks
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: I am on my boot cd as we speak...
<Snakehit> raveneye, that gives me nothing more
<Snakehit> just more information
<Snakehit> but no type
<NickGarvey> tion: my lib is 307
<NickGarvey> tion: and my share is.. 214
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: But I really have no clue how to do that, without wrecking my MBR which now hosts a win32 boot sector...
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: what boot cd?
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: The newest from ubuntu
<NickGarvey> here, try this
<tion> ty nick.. thats what I was afraid of.. my lib is 996 and my share is 875 :S
<NickGarvey> !grub > Captain_Fleming
<NickGarvey> tion: hehe, mind you this is SUSE 10.1 running KDE
<NickGarvey> tion: oh no! its not! thats my no GUI gentoo server
<NickGarvey> (damn you ssh)
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: I have read those documents...
<Captain_Fleming> But my ubuntu is not on my main disk of the bios...
<noobie0057> hi I'm having trouble partitioning a usb drive. I can't get windows to recognize the partitions instead I see a folder called .TrashUsername. There are 2 partitions Win Fat32.  Any ideas?
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: make it so it is :)
<mcphail> tion: my /usr/lib is 1.5G
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: or you can edit your grub.conf
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Will I be able to boot my win32 then still?
<NickGarvey> tion: mine is 1.3
<tion> hmm
<NickGarvey> tion: and lib is 1GB
<mcphail> tion: /usr/share is 1.8
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Does that have any use? I mean, it never gets to grub in the first place :-/
<NickGarvey> so I win
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: oh! do a grub-install /dev/wherever
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, thnx :)
<Snakehit> you have a tool like netStumbler on ubuntu?
<tion> just suddenly ran out of space on my filesystem and I cant seem to find the reason
<neildarlow> tion: temporary files?
<tion> not in tmp but something in var/cache
<tion> but thats just a few hundred mb
<afflux> morgen
<mcphail> tion: which filesystem?
<neildarlow> tion: is it just one partition filled? does du give any hint where they are?
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Captain_Fleming> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Captain_Fleming> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<noobie0057> I'm having trouble partitioning a usb drive. I can't get windows to recognize the partitions instead I see a folder called .TrashUsername. There are 2 partitions Win Fat32.  Any ideas?
<tion> mcphail: got / mounted and /home as own partitions (ext3)
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: oh.. let me think.. how did I fix that..
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: I had the same problem
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey:  :)
<mcphail> tion: maybe you have used all of the allocated inodes with multiple small files?
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Take your time, no real rush here :)
<firstknight> Hi, my ubuntu has hostname, named 'hulahula'. But when my windows xp in the same lan try to ping by name, that is 'hulahula', it said unknown host. Ping with ubuntu ip address works fine. How do I make it work?
<tion> neildarlow: using filelight and its usr/lib and /share that is the largest
<aixing> Ati gfx dual screen anyone have this setup? I need help getting mine to work
<neildarlow> firstknight: your system must be resolvable to Windows via DNS or WINS
<neildarlow> firstknight: simplest solution is to configure and run samba
<tion> mcphail: maybe.. but isnt there a very hight number of inodes? cant have used all:P
<firstknight> neildarlow, oke. thx
<userdb> hello , is there in default dba group?
<userdb> in ubuntu groups?
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab :)
<Captain_Fleming> ok, one moment (with sudo I assume?
<Captain_Fleming> )
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: yup, lets hope nothing breaks heh
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: live cd though so reboot if it does heh
<mcphail> tion: not really - you can set inode density when creating an ext2/3 filesystem.
<Captain_Fleming> Well, I am on a live cd...
<Captain_Fleming> And it is a fresh install :)
<Captain_Fleming> So, there is nothing to break :P
<mcphail> tion: the system defaults to an "average" amount, but if you have multiple small files it can use them up quickly
<neildarlow> Captain_Fleming: wait until the CD melts :)
<Captain_Fleming> neildarlow: I have 5 of those :P
<tion> mcphail: I dont have that many files on my system yet.. not that long since I reinstalled ubuntu
<mcphail> tion: ok. Probably not then
<tion> but I think I have a lot of kde stuff on my system
<neildarlow> tion: du filesystem |less
<greenman7> How can my linux server suddenly hijack my intranet domain abc.local when the domain it uses it abc-net.local
<neildarlow> tion: and look for big numbers
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda
<Captain_Fleming> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Did I need to copy those of the live cd, or those of my ubuntu installation?
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: damn, um, mount /dev/sda first then
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: not sure
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: It is already mounted on /mnt
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: no idea then.. :(
<TCK0> i want to convert a *.mpg to a *.mov .. any linux tools to do this ?
<cacs> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, thnx anyway...
<Thunderpants> Captain_Fleming, what partition is ur root on?
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Now I am going for the hard way :) (reindexing the bios drives :P)
<Captain_Fleming> Thunderpants: /dev/sda1
<Captain_Fleming> Thunderpants: /dev/sda5 == swap
<NickGarvey> Captain_Fleming: heh, I'd rather do that then mess with this stuff heh
<Thunderpants> then grub-install /dev/sda1
<Captain_Fleming> NickGarvey: Too much work -_-'
<Captain_Fleming> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda1
<Captain_Fleming> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Captain_Fleming> Prob. need to add sudo -_-'
<jkelly2005> TCK0: ffmpeg can probably do it
<Thunderpants> aye
<Captain_Fleming> Nope, same thing (but with the sudo before grub-install)
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, now I'm going to reindex my drives with the bios..
<Captain_Fleming> I'll let you know if it worked or not :P
<Captain_Fleming> TTYL guys :)
<noobie0057> anyone know about partitioning a usb hard drive?
<tion> neildarlow: get the same info from filelight
<mcphail> noobie0057: just use cfdisk
<noobie0057> used cfdisk, windows could not recognize it,, I want to be able to use it on bith windows and linux
<noobie0057> cfdisk, and linux correctly recognize the usb drive, windows sees a directory called .TrashUsername
<cactus_sediento> an open question to all the room:  Ubuntu or Kubuntu...why?
<jrib> cactus_sediento: ubuntu if you like gnome, kubuntu if you like kde.  Install both on your system and use what you like most
<noobie0057> perhaps the cylinders heads or tracks should be altered? or the FAT I chose was wrong (Win Fat32)?
<TMT[fi] > cactus_sediento: I don't know is there really other difference than ui but i say ubuntu because Gnome is nicer to use.
<noobie0057> One partition size was 8 mb is that too small ?
<mcphail> noobie0057: i'm trying to remember, but i think usb drives are often formatted fat16. Could be wrong...
<ziottt> hi everybody
<troughton> when i use the run command it predicts my entry where will i find the text file listing the commands ??
<ziottt> I tried to burn audio file .ape on my cd with k3b
<ziottt> I found this file k3bmonkeyaudioplugin-3.0.tar.bz2
<ziottt> but when am going to compile it
<ziottt> doesnt work with "make"
<noobie0057> mcphail: I'll try it.  Thanks
<tion> anyone here playing poker?
<ziottt> this is the result: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<TMT[fi] > cactus_sediento: why did you ask only about ubuntu and kubuntu? They are not only variations ;)
<ziottt> anybody had the same prob before?
<mcphail> noobie0057: the other thing to try would be to format it in windows, then mount it in linux and see which filesystem was used
<jrib> troughton: where is this run command?  Is this in your terminal?
<mcphail> ziottt: you get this when ./configure fails
<mcphail> ziottt: it should have give an error message
<ziottt> hang on I show u in pvt
<noobie0057> mcphail: that's a good idea, what I really want is 2 partitions and as far as I can tell this is impossible to do in windows (unless I boot off of it, install win 98, or buy a 3rd party tool)
<noobie0057> my goal is to make a encrypted drive, 1 small partition for a decryption program
<mcphail> noobie0057: you can do this in linux when you have worked out how windows likes it's partitions made
<cactus_sediento> TMT[fi] : i installed kubuntu over ubuntu....trying both....found gnome nice and lighter than kde...and now i am wondering if there is any feature of kde that i havent see and also if it is posible to uninstall in a simple way kubuntu
<noobie0057> mcphail: thanks for the brainstorm,, I'll give it a shot and tell you how it goes...
<mcphail> ok
<jrib> cactus_sediento: how did you install kubuntu?
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, I'm back :)
<Captain_Fleming> And guess what :-:
<Captain_Fleming> -_
<Captain_Fleming> -_-'
<cactus_sediento> jrib from ubuntu..installing all the packets of kubuntu desktop from Synaptics
<ziottt> mcphail, did u get it?
<Captain_Fleming> !nvidia Captain_Fleming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia Captain_Fleming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Fleming> !commercial Captain_Fleming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial Captain_Fleming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> ziottt: sorry, get what?
<ziottt> I paste the error in the pvt win
<jrib> cactus_sediento: easiest way imo is to remove the libqt3-mt package.  That should remove all of the kde things.  You could also remove the kubuntu-desktop package and use deborphan too I think
<waspius> hello..anyone know how i can make some buttons on my laptop work?
<mcphail> ziottt: i haven't received a /msg, but please keep things in channel anyway. You can paste at the pastebin
<cactus_sediento> thanks jrlb
<ziottt> pastebin?
<ziottt> give the link
<mcphail> ziottt: it is in the /topic
<jrib> cactus_sediento: try this:  /msg ubotu nvidia
<jrib> Captain_Fleming: try this:  /msg ubotu nvidia
<jrib> cactus_sediento: sorry, wrong name :)
<waspius> anyone?
<cactus_sediento> :) no problem....
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> anyone knows any Dreamweaver or Front Page - like apps for Linux?
<Captain_Fleming> Someone here can help me out downloading & installing those commercial packages...
<Captain_Fleming> Incl. nvidia drivers?
<stjepan> !nvu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziottt> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20867
<Captain_Fleming> !nva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Fleming> gvd...
<stjepan> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<stjepan> Hahahaha LOL
<Captain_Fleming> hehe
<sladen> phaero: don't remove the usplash packages.  just remove 'splash' from the command line
<mcphail> ziottt: you haven't installed a compiler. "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<jrib> Captain_Fleming: ubotu should have sent you instructions for installing the nvidia drivers if you typed:  /msg ubotu nvidia
<Captain_Fleming> Indeed, thnx jrib
<ziottt> ok tnx
<jenda> Sound doesn't work in flash in firefox... what can i do about that?
<mcphail> ziottt: (or rather, you haven't installed the compiler properly)
<hyperstream> is there any ways i can take say 3 avi's and convert them to dvd ? (with a menu etc where you can choose which of the 3 avis(converted to dvd) ??
<jrib> Captain_Fleming: the nvidia drivers are in the restricted repository.  The commercial repository is different, I'll send you the link for the repos where you can read more
<jrib> !repos > Captain_Fleming
<hyperstream> bah
<hyperstream> windoze time :x
<mcphail> hyperstream: there is a prog called "any2dvd", but i haven't had much success with it
<hyperstream> hmm
<Captain_Fleming> jrib: I know about that ^-^
<ziottt> mcphail, I try to install the build-essential stuff then we'll see what's coming out
<hyperstream> yeah
<hyperstream> ill use nero
<hyperstream> bbl
<hyperstream> thanks
<Captain_Fleming> Running update now...
<Captain_Fleming> Cannot install something atm :(
<noobie0057> I'm back, (usb partition problem) in different areas windows reports different things, sometimes 1 drive of the complete size, sometimes 2 drives of correct sizes, sometimes just the first partition of the full size
<Captain_Fleming> noobie0057: what have you used to partition the usb disk?
<tuxtux> ciao
<argunda> which is more lightweight? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Captain_Fleming> xubuntu ^^
<neildarlow> noobie0057: have you just tried one primary partition on the device? perhaps windows is braindead
<Captain_Fleming> neildarlow: you know windoze is braindead...
<Captain_Fleming> Or at least ms is...
<noobie0057> used cfdisk to partition it
<cactus_sediento> in my short experience....ubuntu
<neildarlow> Captain_Fleming: i know but M$ doesn't
<Captain_Fleming> :P
<RedGhost> Yes let's hate on Microsoft because it is a large corporation that charges for its software.
<jrib> argunda: ubuntu by a hair, but if you are looking for lightweight, xubuntu is probably a better option
<RedGhost> Aren't we cool.
<noobie0057> 2 primarys,, I think this could be the problem
<Captain_Fleming> RedGhost: That is not why I 'hate' windows..
<Captain_Fleming> Or ms..
<neildarlow> noobie0057: i've never seen more than one partition on a usb device
<RedGhost> Why then?
<Captain_Fleming> For that matter... I do not hate ms or windows...
<RedGhost> The only thing that is even semi-bad about Microsoft is the licensing issues.
<Captain_Fleming> You confuse humour (my humour) with hate is here...
<Captain_Fleming> I find it funny to laugh with those things...
<avis> good morning
<noobie0057> I don't really understand primarys,, I though a drive could have 4 primaries,, then extended allows more than 4. Is this not correct?
<RedGhost> Well any and every Non-Windows based channel is nothing but "M$ and Windoze" and it does get tiresome.
<Captain_Fleming> noobie0057: correct ;)
<neildarlow> Captain_Fleming: i dislike the "best ever windows" with each release but the same old security vulnerabilities hell
<justin_> How do you start GNUpg it is not in my XFCE start menu??
<argunda> jrib, if I have 512mb will kubuntu run fast?
<avis> 4 primary partitions per drive you usually reserve primary partitions for core operating system
<Captain_Fleming> RedGhost: Just so you do not understand me wrong...
<avis> or so i've been taught in the windows world.
<neildarlow> justin_: you use gpg from the commandline or it integrates with email clients etc.
<jrib> argunda: it should run fine
<Captain_Fleming> RedGhost: I just say 'windoze', because if you pronounce it correctly in my language, it is quite funny :P
<mcphail> justin_: you could use seahorse
<RedGhost> argunda when I had 512mb both Kubuntu and Ubuntu ran fine.
<argunda> what do you mean fine o-O
<Captain_Fleming> I have 380mb, and ubuntu runs...
<argunda> ok
<RedGhost> No lag, No issues.
<justin_> neildarlow: ok command "gpg"?
<RedGhost> "fine." :)
<Captain_Fleming> But I'm going to download & install fluxbox :)
<neildarlow> justin_: yes
<justin_> mcphail: Is seahorse compatible with existing PGP keys?
<justin_> Captain_Fleming: Fluxbox is nice :D - superlightweight hehe
<argunda> does the Enlightenment Windows Manager use less memory than KDE and Gnome?
<neildarlow> justin_: it found mine :)
<justin_> neildarlow: :) I'll give it a look thnx
<avis> justin do you know if a fresh install of fluxbox will import all your gnome and kde apps over from gnome/xubuntu ?
<neildarlow> argunda: you're not comparing like-for-like. you mean does Enlightenment use less memory than kwin or metacity
<avis> ack !  i'm running XGL :/  nevermind.
<mcphail> justin_: yes
<neildarlow> argunda: KDE and GNOME are desktop environments. Englightenment, kwin and metacity are window managers
<argunda> oh ok
<argunda> :D
<justin_> avis: It will have most of your apps in it's right click menu, yes.
<Samuli^> enlightenment is desktop enviroment.
<argunda> o.O
<argunda> does enlightenment have it's own file manager?
<RedGhost> argunda I think Xfce4 uses less memory than Gnome or KDE but I am not sure.
<alex116> yes
<alfred> Two things happened to my Ubuntu 5.10 in the last few days.
<Samuli^> xfce4 is very nice.
<neildarlow> Samuli^: it's evolved into one but still doesn't compare to KDE or GNOME
<argunda> RedGhost, yea it did last time I tried it but I didnt like Xfce
<Samuli^> I'm using xfce4 with metacity :)
<Samuli^> looks exactly like gnome, only lighter.
<Samuli^> and thunar has have to be the best file manager around.
<alex116> yes gnome with a crappier file manager
<RedGhost> if its about aesthetics use Gnome :D
<Samuli^> -have
<Snakehit> does anyone know a program to see all accesspoints
<Samuli^> alex116, nautilus is the WORST file manager.
<Samuli^> unstable and a resource hog.
<argunda> nautilius comes with Gnome right?
<Samuli^> yes.
<alex116> what do you suggest samuli^?
<argunda> what does KDE come with?
<alex116> konquerer
<Samuli^> alex116, sudo apt-get install thunar :)
<alex116> i'll try it
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, see you guys in a sec.
<argunda> how does konquerer compare to nautilis?
<alex116> konquerer is a webbrowser as well I think
<alex116> but I dont know much about it
<alex116> best to try it out
<neildarlow> 3 filemanagers... 2 window managers... and a partridge in a pear tree :)
<alfred> An update to Open Office, resulted in Write, not being able to accept more than three Characters, before freezing my computer. Does anyone have a fix for this, to do a clean uninstall, and then install a previous version?
<Samuli^> konqueror is great too.
<argunda> Samuli^, thanks I think I will try Kubuntu
<neildarlow> Samuli^: most of KDE is great e.g. konqueror, K3B, digikam, kooka...
<camcorder> hi
<Samuli^> neildarlow, true.
<camcorder> does anyone know if firefox in ubuntu patched for using gtkspell
<alfred> The second problem was that there was a Multiplied Block error during Boot up that needs to be fixed manually, and I'm not sure how to go about it! Ubuntu 5.10 will now not boot up!
<RawSewage> did anyone's fonts change the last update
<Samuli^> argunda, you know that you can have both gnome and kde on your install right?
<alex116> hey you're right thunar is neat
<Samuli^> alex116 :)
<neildarlow> camcorder: where do you use a spellchecker in a web browser?
<Samuli^> It's a lot like nautilus, only better :)
<argunda> Samuli^, last time I tried ubuntu and used Gnome I didnt like it
<Samuli^> argunda, ok.
<argunda> Samuli^, but it was mostly because of Nautilus which used a lot of memory
<argunda> >=[
<camcorder> neildarlow, good question, but does it use gtktext for input texts etc?
<finite9> Need help: Cannot burn DVDs with cdrecord!  Forums are awash with threads, but no solution.
<Samuli^> argunda, so you don't have ubuntu on your computer anymore?
<camcorder> gtk widgets I mean, I doubt that vanilla firefox uses gtk widgets
<argunda> Samuli^, no I had to get rid of it
<neildarlow> camcorder: probably. i don't examine things to that level :)
<argunda> at the time
<Samuli^> ok.
<dpupp> what does this mean: mrv8k_init_one: return -2 mrv8k probe of 0000:01:08.0 failed with error 2. (whats error 2?)
<justin_> Hmm, how do I add seahorse to my XFCE menu?
<RawSewage> Did anyone's fonts change?
<dpupp> fonts change? not here. all the same.
<RawSewage> this is strange
<alex116> anyone using moblock? I want to remove http blocking and need some help with scripting
<finite9> No-one else having problems to burn DVDs with cdrecord?
<alfred> I use Kb3, which is an excellent cd dvd recorder program, as good as Nero in windows!
<finite9> k3b uses cdrecord as well in background, so that wouldnt help
<neildarlow> i'm just about to try burning a DVD with GnomeBaker
<dpupp> im trying to uninstall a program i installed with dpkg... im doing: sudo dpkg -P ndis* (and its giving me you must specify packages by their own name" ...
<finite9> I use Gnomebaker (which uses cdrecord) but burning with Gnomebaker spits out several errors.  There are many suggestions on the forums but none work.  Both K3B and Gnomebaker use cdrecord as the underlying burning utility
<dpupp> never mind.  ^_^ i just had to say  dpkg -P ndiswrapper-utils instead. ^_^
<finite9> burning CDs works perfectly.  When trying to burn a DVD-RW or DVD+RW or when trying to import previous DVD session, I get errors
<alfred> I've burned all the different formats of cd dvd media, on Kb3 and did not have any errors!
<finite9> alfred: what version of (k)ubuntu do you have and what kernel?
<greenman7> How can my linux server suddenly hijack my intranet domain abc.local when the domain it uses it abc-net.local
<alfred> I tried the new Ubuntu 6.06 but found it had a few bugs, so I went back to using Ubuntu 5.10 with the latest Kernel.
<cactus_sediento> jrlb: could you please repeat me your suggestion for uninstalling kubuntu? i lost the data...
<FirstStrike> dapper has been great for me. what bugs did you find?
<FirstStrike> and did you report them?
<finite9> yeah, thats the problem alfred: Breezy Badger has no issues, but somewhere during the Dapper Flights, cdrecord broke :(
<neildarlow> finite9: don't you use growisofs to burn dvds?
<finite9> In Dapper, there are serious issues with CD/DVD burning
<jrib> cactus_sediento: easiest way imo is to remove the libqt3-mt package.  That should remove all of the kde things.  You could also remove the kubuntu-desktop package and use deborphan too I think
<Dani_Filth> Hi there
<Dani_Filth> how i can have animation with clearlooks engine ?
<operative> hi Dani_Filth
<FirstStrike> hmm, i haven't tried dvd burning yet
<FirstStrike> i should try it out
<Ng> I've burnt DVDs fine using nautilus
<cactus_sediento> thanks again jrlb :)
<Ng> specific failings with cdrecord should go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cdrtools/+bugs
<finite9> neildarlow: no idea.  all I know is that Gnomebaker spits out a big dialogue full of warnings and errors about cdrecord being at fault, and running 'hdparm /dev/hdc' gives errors
<richard_> can anyone send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<jrib> cactus_sediento: np, it's jrib with an i by the way, in case you want my hilight to work :)
<richard_> i am trying to restore the original font settings
<alan__> hello
<finite9> Ng: Apparently other ppl have burnt ISOs ok with nautilus, but I find Nautilus too limiting, so I use Gnomebaker.  I admit to not having tried Nautilus to see if it has same issue
<neildarlow> Ng: haven't tried nautilus for DVD burning. does it allow control of the process or is it just drag-and-go?
<finite9> drag and go
<Ng> finite9: if you are getting specific and repeatable errors that appear to be bugs, please report them
<neildarlow> finite9: thought so. just as well i installed GnomeBaker then :)
<finite9> Ng: there are many posts on the Ubuntu forums about the problems with Dapper and DVD burning, and several posts mention that bugs are already filed re: these issues
<finite9> seems to be no fix in sight
<dpupp> im trying to follow instructions here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#If_it_doesn.27t_work. and one of the steps say to run "sudo make install." but im getting sudo: make: command not found. any idea?
<FirstStrike> finalbeta: i'm burning a dvd right now with nautilus
<FirstStrike> er finite9
<finite9> dpupp: you need to install build-essentials package to get make
<alfred> At the moment I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 because 5.10 will not boot due to a Block Multiplier error, that needs to be fixed manually
<neildarlow> dpupp: you don't have make installed
<dpupp> ok thanks
<richard_> can anyone send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<richard_> or at least tell me how to restore it
<neildarlow> dpupp: you probably don't have compilers and required libraries installed either
<FirstStrike> i'll try burning a dvd with gnome-baker next
<dpupp> thanks that must be the case. Its quite bare at the moment untill i get my network card running...
<nikin> hy
<finite9> I will try Nautilus when I get home to see if that works, but I have a suspicion that I already tried it a while ago and that wouldn'r burn either.  maybe it has something to do with hardware not being recognised properly (note burning in WinXP has no issues at all - its a dual layer 16x DVD burner)
<waspius> this http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/funkey/ is a page i found that tells you how to configure the rest of your keys on your keyboard..i hope it helps
<nikin> one of my friends told me about a feature, to set the resolution before booting
<nikin> how can i do that?
* neildarlow just wrote 1GB of photographs to DVD+RW with GnomeBaker. It mounts and displays ok under nautilus.
<alfred> I've found that Keep does not work well, and has no Help files, so I do backups in terminal mode with the command line, with includes and excludes, and these can be restored, if you loose something. I store these on a dvd rw.
<noobie0057> (usb partition problem) thanks guys I still can't get windows to recognize the second partition. First one works now. A few times I crashed winXP.  I'm going to give up for the night. Thanks again
<finite9> neildarlow: what version / kernel do you have??
<alienbrain> I know Ubuntu Server comes with mysql 5 by default, but does it also has mysql 4.1 or may be 4.0 also as alternatives?
<nikin> i want to set the res so, that the ubuntu boot screen displays in 1024x768
<alfred> use the command xres and then the resolution you would like to use before you boot up!
<neildarlow> finite9: dapper and 2.6.15-26-686 on an Athlon-XP
<nikin> any ideas?
<dpupp> ok, whats an install error 2?
<fyrestrtr> alienbrain: yes, it does
<ChrisNiemy> hi there! will i break my system, when I remove the package "initrd-tools"?
<alienbrain> fyrestrtr: great then, I assume it has the same policy for other packages like apache. Thank you.
<alfred>  nikin: use the command xres and then the resolution you would like to use before you boot up!
<Bassetts> can someone recommend a app to post to my blog from my desktop
<neildarlow> finite9: only oddity is probably that my DVD writer isn't configured to use DMA. hdparm doesn't enable it at boot for some reason.
<nikin> thx
<ChrisNiemy> until dapper "initrd-tools" was in main, now it's in universe and i would like to remove it because of dependencies
<yeager> bassetts: drivel?
<dpupp> im now getting: cant find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386
<finite9> neildarlow: me too...Ubuntu 6.06 with all updates, but I usually run 2.6.15-25 kernel, althhough I have tried the -26 kernel and got same errors.  I have an Acer Aspire laptop with a 16x dual layer burner.  It burns CDs fine, but not one DVD.  When I try to import a previous session from a DVD-RW or DVD+RW i get a large dialogue saying that the DVD writing code is missing and that I need to get cdrecord DVDPro from FTP.  This is just a warning and must be i
<dpupp> i just install build-essencials.
<Bassetts> yeager, doesnt look very usable, i would like something that is pretty much like a text editor and i can format the text with easily
<Singkong2005|Syd> Hi... I want to change the icon for an application (Zim). I can change it on the application menu, but how do I change it for the application itself (including what I see when I press ALT+TAB)?
<hs_125> i a trying to install firefox ...it is giving this error Errors were encountered while processing:
<hs_125>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1_i386.deb
<hs_125> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nikin> alfred: and where i should put that command?
<dpupp> err.... damnit! bad habit of mine of skipping initial first steps... *goes back to re-read instructions*
<neildarlow> ChrisNiemy: my recent dapper install doesn't have initrd-tools. you should only need it to build an initrd for a kernel you've built yourself
<alfred> nikin: right at the boot up prompt, you type it in then hit enter!
<finite9> neildarlow: or maybe its because i use amd64 version of Ubuntu whereas you have i686
<nagyv> How could I find out wheather I use arts or alsa? I would like to set up Skype the best possible way. I have already read about dsp_hijacker, but now found a forum (http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=48195) and also a possible kopete integration with a different tip (http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/) (I use kubuntu, but I think it doesn't make any difference here.)
<neildarlow> finite9: ah, you're doing multisession. i haven't tried that.
<nikin> i mean, if i want it to be automatic when i start up my system
<ChrisNiemy> neildarlow: ok. and after i have this kernel installed and running I don't need it anymore?
<hs_125> *.* any help?
<neildarlow> ChrisNiemy: until you build a new one no. if you use pre-packaged kernels you won't need it
<ChrisNiemy> neildarlow: i currently using a self-compiled kernel
<neildarlow> nagyv: cat /dev/sndstat
<alfred> nikin: just before the automatic boot up starts, you have the option to put in a command that will change the boot up. you could hit escape , that brings you to a menu in Grub, you can add the command there.
<neildarlow> ChrisNiemy: if you use an initrd with it then you'll probably need initrd-tools
<Singkong2005|Syd> Anyone know about changing icons for an app?
<nikin> alfred: ty
<yeager> bassetts: many blogs (such as Wordpress) has a mail->web interface
<jrib> Singkong2005|Syd: you can change the icon theme you use
<jrib> !themes > Singkong2005|Syd
<ChrisNiemy> neildarlow: ok, thanks
<neildarlow> brb. gaim preferences tweaking
<whadar> what could cause the desktop to disappear? all i see is that brown background with no icons and the right click is not functioning....
<lakbu> hi.
<lakbu> how can i share internet connection to other computers?
<FirstStrike> lakbu: yes
<FirstStrike> buy a router
<lakbu> FirstStrike, can i make my ubuntu box a router? masquerade?
<FirstStrike> yea, you could set it up as a server.
* FirstStrike is burning a dvd using gnomebaker
<lakbu> FirstStrike, any helpful links?
<FirstStrike> no cdrecord issues here
<neildarlo1> FirstStrike: been there, done that. works... :)
<corndog_> first time ubuntu user here... is there any reason it didnt ask me for a root password on install? does it set up a default?
<playtime3> hi i have just enable the plugin for Auto replace, but it seems to be not working
<fyrestrtr> !root > corndog_
<FirstStrike> lakbu: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<corndog_> thnx
<neildarlo1> corndog_: ubuntu uses sudo. the user you created has root rights with sudo
* Lepingbeta Is there anyone konw how to do this?To get the flash plugin working properly you may have to add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to the firefox launching script.
<lakbu> thanks
<playtime3> hi i have just enable the plugin for Auto replace, but it seems to be not working? anyone know how to fix it?
<playtime3> I mean kope
<playtime3> I mean kopete
<fyrestrtr> Lepingbeta: two options, edit the menu icon and add that to it, or edit the firefox launch script itself. Which one would you like?
<PingunZ> hey, how can I make a gnome-terminal automatically start up when I boot. and use a specific terminal-profile, and be maximised on a specific desktop ?
<quiet> if you want to boot to a terminal... why not just boot to console?
<fyrestrtr> PingunZ: ctrl+alt+f1
<PingunZ> no quiet I want the Console on one of my 4 desktops
<whadar> i get this on the log: Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
<ubuntu> hi
<fyrestrtr> PingunZ: the first two I know how, the second two I don't think are possible.
<whadar> and i don't have a desktop!
<fyrestrtr> whadar: everyone gets that error (unless you have a wacom tablet)
<whadar> fyrestrtr: oh... so it is not that :)
<jrib> PingunZ: system > preferences > startup, 'man gnome-terminal' for the switch you need to use a profile, for the full screen on a specific workspace checkout devilspie (but this may take some research on your part to get it to only affect that one terminal, maybe set a custom title)
<whadar> what may cause desktop absence?
<ubuntu> hi
<greenman7> How can my linux server suddenly hijack my intranet domain abc.local when the domain it uses it abc-net.local
<fyrestrtr> greenman7: answer is simple, it doesn't.
<PingunZ> ty jrib
<fyrestrtr> whadar: don't know.
<Lepingbeta> fyrestrtr:How to add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to the firefox launching script?
<fyrestrtr> Lepingbeta: gksudo gedit /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<quiet> greenman7, because you have you dns/dhcp server set for authoritative control over abc.local
<ubuntu> hi
<greenman7> quiet: even though the domain name of the mailserver is abc-net.local?
<FirstStrike> dvd #2 has been baked~
<quiet> mail server is not a dns server.
<xnszx> does anyone have mythtv install on ubuntu setup?
<quiet> is this a windows domain greenman7 ?
<greenman7> There is a windows domain and dns server
<quiet> that is why...  the windows domain is probably abc-net.local
<greenman7> but the mailserver has a static ip and uses the windows dns server to forward requests on
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib: thanks, useful to know... but changing themes  doesn't change the app icon
<quiet> the domain is abc.local
<dpupp> ok im really confused. im looking at my lspci and im seeing two devices as wifi when i only have 1 wifi device....  broadcom wireles controller, and a ethernet controller with a marvel chip... thed marvel device is the one im having issues installing, but the other one im certain its a wires card, but its coming back as wifi?.... really odd. its showing up as a PCMCIA card in the network tools gui.
<greenman7> the windows domain is just abc.local
<Lepingbeta> fyrestrtr:Thanks for your help!
<quiet> greenman7, there's your answer...
<quiet> active directory REQUIRES that any domain controller also be a DNS server.
<quiet> so your DNS server is authoritative to abc.local
<quiet> it's nothint to worry about.
<quiet> nothing*
<quiet> if you want to share to the other domain name, you just specify it in your samba config.
<jrib> Singkong2005|Sy1: you need to change the icon set used, you can click on "theme details" in the theme preferences dialog, and see that you can change the icons, border, and controls.  If you use a custom icon set that gets installed to your ~/.icons (or just copy one of the ones you already have there), then you can just navigate the icon directory and edit the icons you want
<greenman7> it just seems to have happened! After the mailserver was up and running for a couple of months - perhaps when i restarted the windows server a month ago it picked up the other server
<finalbeta> !mount ftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount ftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greenman7> i don't want the two to be connected especially - i just want abc.local to go to the windows machine and to be able to login to webmin on the other server
<finalbeta> can ubuntu do this? Mount an ftp?
<jpjacobs> ftpfs
<finalbeta> thnx
<quiet> greenman7, well, you can specify to override the other DNS domain name, if you just want to change it.
<whadar> how can i start a clean ubuntu session, without previous stuff open?
<greenman7> is that in windows or in linux
<quiet> linux
<quiet> i assume you are talking about a ubuntu server?
<greenman7> yes
<richard_> can anyone send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<richard_> or at least tell me how to restore it
<quiet> greenman7, what doesit say in /etc/hosts ?
<hkBst> the (x)ubuntu kernel seems to be missing the /proc/config.gz. Is there anywhere to get the kernel config?
<erUSUL> hkBst: in /boot/
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib:I see - that changes the look of icons for  the file browsers and gedit... but not for applications like Zim, that I'm trying to change.
<greenman7> Quiet: I have 127.0.0.1 mailserver.abc-net.co.uk and then lines like ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<jrib> Singkong2005|Sy1: oh, you wan tot change the icons in the menu?
<chendo> what's the easiest way to setup a NAT server on ubuntu server?
<chendo> like, router-style
<chendo> with DHCP and all
<quiet> greenman7, what does 'dnsdomainname' return?
<fyrestrtr> chendo: install dhcp-server, install shorewall and set it up.
<greenman7> abc-net.co.uk
<chendo> fyrestrtr: i'm kinda stuck on the whole 'zones' part of the shorewall thing
<chendo> and i don't have a browser working cause i don't have NAT ;/
<quiet> greenman7, and where are you getting that the domain changed to abc.local??
<chendo> so i'm irssing into my box ;x
<fyrestrtr> chendo: stuck how?
<hkBst> erUSUL: do you have to be booted from the cd for this to work?
<greenman7> is not changed but when you go to abc.local thats supposed to be on the windows machine but its pointing to the linux one as I get an apache message
<fyrestrtr> a zone is just a virtual grouping of ip addresses.
<dpupp> ... is it possible that wifi can also use "eth" names? ... im used to seeing wlan instead
<greenman7> If you turn the linux machine off then it points to the files on the windows machine correctly
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: yes, on my machine eth1 is my wifi card.
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib: I've changed the icon in the menu, and where I put it on the panel next to the menus...
<chendo> fyrestrtr: i've got no clue what a zonefile is
<chendo> but hold up, looking at man page now
<jrib> Singkong2005|Sy1: s/wan tot/want to
<quiet> greenman7, then THAT is just a DNS issue.
<greenman7> But i haven't changed any dns settings
<quiet> well SOMETHING/SOMEONE did.
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib: (continued) but I'd like it to be consistent... like if I press ALT+TAB to switch between programs, cuz now it shows the original (awful, stress-disorder inducing) icon.
<dpupp> is it normal for pci card to show as PCMCIA in the network setting GUI ?
<ardchoille> Just installed 6.06LTS today and noticed that when I put .png images in the desktop wallpaper, they don't show, they show if I convert them to .jpg. Am I missing a package?
<greenman7> That's annoying and I don't know what to change to stop it doing it!! Haha
<fyrestrtr> chendo: how many network cards in your router machine?
<chendo> fyrestrtr: one
<jrib> Singkong2005|Sy1: oh I see, not sure where gnome gets those.  Make sure ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop file was updated, other than that I don't know
<fyrestrtr> chendo: what do you want the machine to do exactly?
<chendo> fyrestrtr: act as a router, so DHCP, NAT, firewlal
<erUSUL> hkBst: in the dir /boot/ of your filesystem you should find the config files of the installed kernels
<chendo> and i'll add other stuff later
<chendo> but getting net to other computers is most important at the moment
<quiet> greenman7, it's a Windows DNS server?
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib: I'll check that. Thanks.
<greenman7> yes
<fyrestrtr> chendo: to route, you need two networks. How are you connecting to the other network?
<fyrestrtr> chendo: it there a modem installed?
<quiet> greenman7, 2000 or 2003?
<greenman7> 2000 - its an old boy
<hkBst> erUSUL: there is no /boot on the xubuntu cd I got mounted
<quiet> okay.
<quiet> go to administrative toold.
<quiet> tools*
<chendo> fyrestrtr: modem->uplink port in hub, server in hub, rest of computers in hub
<quiet> and open DNS
<greenman7> yep in dns
<MZM> how to kill process, if kill -9 PID does'nt work?
<chendo> fyrestrtr: i've done this before, so i know it can be done
<chendo> just wondering how to do it on ubuntu
<greenman7> ok
<hkBst> erUSUL: sorry I seem to be unclear. I want to get the config from the livecd without installing it
<quiet> greenman7, under Forward Lookup Zones, you have abc.local?
<Linuturk_code> I ripped some mp3's via sound juicer yesterday, using instructions from the forums. I couldn't pla them back in Rhythmbox. I got some sort of MIME error . . . have mutes in makeup taken over my computer?
<Oni-Dracula> Linuturk_code, you probably don't have the mp3 codecs...
<Radiance`> sup
<Linuturk_code> i do
<Linuturk_code> Oni-Dracula, i do
<Oni-Dracula> then I reccomend you not use rhythembox
<Oni-Dracula> :)
<Linuturk_code> followed the directions via the restricted formats wiki
<fyrestrtr> chendo: well, the shorewall page has a nice writeup on this, but its a lot easer if you have two network cards :)
<Oni-Dracula> can you replicate the problem and give us the exact error
<Oni-Dracula> ?
<Singkong2005|Sy1> jrib: that file was updated... I'll see if it does what I want after I restart the computer. Thanks again.
<Linuturk_code> Oni-Dracula, well, i'm going to use .ogg for now . . . but I've got an RCA Lyra I want to use
<greenman7> Quiet: Yes i have foward zones and abc.local
<Mau> blender in ubuntu dapper drake is full of bugs... its normal or the problem is my computer?
<Linuturk_code> Oni-Dracula, sure, give me a few to get everything setup
<chendo> fyrestrtr: yeah, but i can't get to it properly cause all i've got is irssi at the moment
<chendo> and links/lynx would be a PITA
<whadar> "gconf server is not in use, shutting down" maybe this is what causes my desktop not be shown?
<Oni-Dracula> mmmm pita bread
<whadar> every time i login this message appear in the syslog..
<Linuturk_code> Oni-Dracula, actually, i'll have to do it tonight
<Linuturk_code> work doesn't agree with it ;p
<Oni-Dracula> k...it's always helpful to have the error, quoted verbatum
<Oni-Dracula> im sure that anyone else here will be able to help you tonight
<Oni-Dracula> :)
<chendo> ;/
<chendo> is there a gzcat package?
<chendo> or how do you search for packages?
<hs_125> hs_125, can any one help me
<Radiance`> I'll soon find out
<linopil> all canoscan scanners are supposed to work in xsane . any experience on this ?
<nagyv> neildarlow: thx, it works perfectly now! :)
<chendo> ;/
<chendo> so, any ideas?
<chendo> quick way to get basic NAT up so i can browse the net with a browser ;/
<Apeiron> hey all :) i would like to modify that right-click-menu under ubuntu dapper drake (gnome), so that i can add my own entys, for example if i right-click a file, that i have for example the entry "upload via ftp", to activate a script wich uploads that file to my ftp.. thx for help and tipps in advance :)
<hs_125> can any one help me to solve this issue http://pastebin.ca/136104 ............I am going mad
<hs_125> http://pastebin.ca/136104 *.* help
<nikin> how can i see what kernel am i using?
<jpjacobs> chendo, try freesco... fixed in about 15min
<hs_125> nikin, uname -r
<chendo> jpjacobs: cool,t hanks
<nikin> hs_125 ty
<chendo> jpjacobs: i can't seem to find it, where's it from?
<jpjacobs> www.freesco.org if i'm not mistaken
<void^> hs_125: where did you get that j2re package?
<jpjacobs> it's a one floppy router/(web|ftp|ssh)server/...
<hs_125> void^, from ubuntu repository
<Stromberg`> hi im having problems with my wireless and WPA
<void^> hs_125: hrm, shouldn't collide then.. is it up to date?
<Stromberg`> ndiswrapper installed fine
<Stromberg`> but with Network-Manager i can only select WEP
<chendo> oh
<chendo> ;/
<Stromberg`> i need WPA-PSK though
<hs_125> void^, i have no idea i have uninstalled them
<Stromberg`> using Ubuntu 6.01 Gnome
<hs_125> void^, long back
<bombo13> hi
<hs_125> void^, what can i do now
<bombo13> how big is ubuntu exactly?
<Master_5> huge
<Thunderpants> massive
<void^> hs_125: you uninstalled it? as in apt-get remove j2re1.4 ?
<Master_5> exactly this big <---------------->
<Stromberg`> anyone using WPA here?
<Stromberg`> successfully using that is
<Thunderpants> bombo13, my current install is 3.7gb
<hs_125> void^, s
<hs_125> void^, yes
<waspius> anyone know how to setup dcgui?
<hs_125> void^, ?
<lukus001> Does anyone know how to install cinelerra on ubuntu dapper 64bit?
<Jimmey> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bison> How do I edit all of my time settings? as in which txt file?
<hs_125> void^, any luk?
<Master_5> Bison: you want to set the time or change the timezone?
<chendo_> anyone wanna send me their shorewall config? all i want is to share my net ;/
<Bison> Master_5: timezone
<chendo_> or point me to a basic firewall script or something
<Bison> Master_5: is there an ubuntu equivilent to the arch rc.conf?
<Bison> or similar?
<nikin> cant get this working
<Master_5> Bison: /etc/timezone
<lukus001> Can anyone help me install cinelerra?
<Bison> hmmm
<nikin> i have a widscreen lcd, and i dont see the last few lines of the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<chendo_> i guess nobody helps much here ;/
<nikin> what can i do?
<uber_mort> Hi all, quick question...  I upgraded some packages this morning (mostly compiz stuff and libraries) and now my fonts all look like crap.  The KDE fonts aren't terrible, but anything that uses GTK looks crappy.  I'm not even running XGL + compiz right now either, so its not something specific to XGL + compiz.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix it, or what would be causing it?
<kmasta> when i activate my wireless inter and exit out of the networking applet, i go to firefox and i can't get on the internet, i go back to networking only to see that my wireless connection isn't active, whats goign on?
<Bison> I'm kind of confused now.  I have two distros installed.  If I change the time in ubuntu, then the time in arch gets screwed up and vice versa.
<chendo_> Bison: UTC and Local time
<chendo_> one distro is probably set to UTC, one's set to local.
<nikin> kmasta: maybe WEP couses the prob
<Bison> chendo_: where do I set that in ubuntu?
<kmasta> nikin: does ubuntu work with 128 bit encryption?
<chendo_> Bison: no clue, i just installed it today
<nikin> kmasta: not realy
<chendo_> i can't share my net so all i got is irssi ;/
<Master_5> Bison chendo is right though
<Bison> Anyone else no?
<Bison> know*
<nikin> many problems ocured, but 64 goes fine
<Bison> Master_5: yeah, that makes sense
<kmasta> nikin:well there in lies my problem
<Master_5> Bison just sec i'll look
<kmasta> nikin: what about 64-bit?
<Bison> Master_5: okay, thanks
<nikin> kmasta:its working fine
<dpupp> is there a way to output dmesg to a file on desktop?
<Master_5> Bison: in arch what is your timezone set to in rc.conf? local or gmt?
<kmasta> nikin: do you know why it doesn't like 128, do you think they'll support that in newer version, possibly even WPA?
<Bison> dpupp: dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.file
<Lajuj> howdy
<Bison> Master_5: I think its set to local
<Bison> Master_5: almost positive
<Lajuj> I am in an interesting situation - I've just updated to 6.06 and can use wireless, but I can't even see eth1
<dpupp> Thanks bison.
<Bison> yeah buddy
<av___> hi, does ubuntu 6.06 Cds (Live) have gnuparted in?
<dhouse> anyone know what you need to set in ubuntu to allow me to run a XWindow app from a remote solaris box?  Other than setting xhost +, and exporting DISPLAY on the solaris box.
<evan___> lajuj, did it work in previous versions?
<Lajuj> yes
<evan___> were you using ndsiwrapper?
<av___> Lajuj: waas that for me?
<Bison> av___: I don't think so, but you can always install it using apt-get
<mtb> hi. just finished installing ubuntu desktop 6.06, and the only problem i have is that the position of the screen on my monitor is aligned slightly to the right. obviously this can just be fixed by manually adjusting the monitor. only problem now tho is when i boot back into windows, the alignment here is now messed up. any suggestions how to fix this?
<evan___> lajuj
<evan___> yes
<Lajuj> tell evan I was using ndiswrapper, but for wireless I think
<xevil> av___: yes it does...
<Bison> mtb: uninstall windows?
<Master_5> Bison: what timezone is ubuntu showing with the "date" command
<Lajuj> I can use wireless now, I just can't use wired networks
<Bison> EDT
<av___> xevil: If I start an installation without shrinking a NTFS partition, will I be prompted to shrink it?
<mtb> Bison: that is not an option on this machine.
<Bison> mtb: i was kidding
<uber_mort> Hi all, quick question...  I upgraded some packages this morning (mostly compiz stuff and libraries) and now my fonts all look like crap.  The KDE fonts aren't terrible, but anything that uses GTK looks crappy.  I'm not even running XGL + compiz right now either, so its not something specific to XGL + compiz.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix it, or what would be causing it?
<nikin> kmasta: there is a howto for WPA
<Master_5> bison make sure that arch is set to local....that sounds like your prob
<sioux> Hi people I have this error with javaws applets: com.zerog.lax.LAX.launch(Unknown Source) I could not find a solution on google any help?
<xevil> av___: the install is pretty painless... yes
<richiefrich> uber_mort what fonts do u have and whats in  your xorg.conf
<nikin> i have a widscreen lcd, and i dont see the last few lines of the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<av___> thanks xevil, Bison
<richiefrich> uber_mort  are they all in there .. ?
<Bison> sioux: sounds like some java libs you need to find
<Lajuj> I think it is weird that I cannot see my ethernet card.  In the previous version it worked with no config
<Bison> Master_5: So your saying that since it lists EDT in date that its set to local time?
<sioux> bison I installed java as per ubuntu guide my ver in 1_5_0_6
<chendo_> question: can i use debian sarge's deb sources in ubuntu?
<Master_5> Bison: that's not what i'm saying
<uber_mort> richiefrich: What do you mean exactly?  I have a bunch of fonts.  KDE is set to use DejaVu Sans.
<Bison> sioux: yes, but com.zerog.lax.LAX does not sound like proprietary sun java stuff
<richiefrich> uber_mort   and what xorg-server ver ?
<Bison> Master_5: Then how can I tell if I'm set to local or utc on ubuntu?
<richiefrich> uber_mort pastebin the xorg.conf
<uber_mort> richiefrich: Will do, one sec
<sioux> bison I am trying to install plarpebu is a karaoke
<Bison> sioux: http://www.macrovision.com/zg_to_mvsn.shtml
<richiefrich> uber_mort and also what does --> ls -la /usr/share/fonts/
<richiefrich> uber_mort show ?
<Aurorius> hi.. just a simple question.. how to minimize the GAIM away message  ?
<Master_5> Bison try running tzconfig
<uber_mort> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20874 for xorg, I'll paste the ls -la /usr/share/fonts in a second
<tabman> I've a dual boot ubuntu+xp, I need to reinstall windows by formatting my drive which has windows on it, will I need to redo ubuntu as well. What would be the procedure so that my current ubuntu installation remains untouched and grub detects the new windows installation automatically ?
<Lajuj> does anyone have advice for helping 6.06 find eth1.  When I run ifconfig I only see lo and wlan0
<richiefrich> uber_mort and also what does --> ls -la /usr/share/fonts/  <-- paste that to please
<uber_mort> richiefrich: I've pasted it, refresh the paste bin
<chendo_> arno's iptables script >>>>>>> shorewall.
<chendo_> 2 minutes and i was in
<richiefrich> uber_mort no i see the --> xorg.conf
<richiefrich> not the dir
<uber_mort> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20875 its at the very bottom after the xorg
<richiefrich> ah the number changed :P
<richiefrich>  74 b 4
<siXy> Hi people, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu server.  It doesnt get pas "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, Booting the kernel."
<tabman> I've a dual boot ubuntu+xp, I need to reinstall windows by formatting my drive which has windows on it, will I need to redo ubuntu as well. What would be the procedure so that my current ubuntu installation remains untouched and grub detects the new windows installation automatically ?
<richiefrich> uber_mort   and what xorg-server ver ?
<uber_mort> richiefrich: Xorg 7.0
<siXy> tabman are they on physically seperate disks?
<Thunderpants> tabman, after u reinstall xp, boot ur ubuntu disk, type rescue, go thru the steps to get to a prompt, then type grub-install /dev/hdX
<richiefrich> no the xorg-server
<richiefrich> uber_mort  no the xorg-server
<Thunderpants> where X is the number of the partition root is on
<tabman> sixy: yes
<sioux> bison java applets make diffeferenz if I use it on windows or linux? I mean once installed java the OS (windows or Linux) should not make difference right?
<siXy> if you currently use your winxp disk as the primary disk do as thunderpants said
<uber_mort> richiefrich: How do I find that?  I did an Xorg -version and it says 7.0.0
<siXy> otherwise just install windows normally. In either case, unplug your linux hdd while you do it.
<richiefrich> uber_mort can u do it with  apt-get
<tabman> siXy: how do I unplug my linux partition ?
<Lajuj> sorry for asking again, but does anyone have advice for helping 6.06 find eth1?  When I run ifconfig I only see lo and wlan0
<siXy> open your computer and remove the cables from the linux hard drive
<tabman> siXy: I have 1 HDD but both OS are on separate partitions
<quiet> Lajuj, ifconfig -a also only shows eth0?
<uber_mort> richiefrich: I'm sorry, I'm not sure how to get it with apt :-/
<siXy> "<siXy> tabman are they on physically seperate disks?"....
<tabman> siXy: no there is only 1 HDD in my system
<freeze_> hi
<Lajuj> quiet ifconfig shows only lo and wlan0 and no eth? nothing
<tabman> but the HDD has 4 partitions
<siXy> then do what thunder siad, but be careful to install windows to the right partition
<World_Lighter> buenos dias
<quiet> Lajuj, 'ifconfig -a'
<Master_5> <bombo13> how big is ubuntu exactly?
<Master_5> <Master_5> huge
<Master_5> <Thunderpants> massive
<Master_5> <void^> hs_125: you uninstalled it? as in apt-get remove j2re1.4 ?
<Master_5> <Master_5> exactly this big <---------------->
<quiet> not ifconfig
<freeze_> I am using a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 but Nautilus doesn't seem to work...it gives an error for having been unexpectantly shut down, any ideas?
<Lajuj> okay, now i see lo, wlan0 and sit0
<richiefrich> uber_mort  hmm idk either..    thats quit weird that the fonts changed
<uber_mort> is there any way to roll back everything I upgraded today without knowing which packages it was?
<quiet> NIC is unsupported?  is this a laptop?
<siXy> lajuj if eth0 does not show up, it means it isnt loaded. type dmegs and look for messages refferring to your NIC
<uber_mort> because I can just uninstall XGL / compiz
<siXy> *dmesg
<Lajuj> yes quiet
<tabman> ok Thanks
<uber_mort> or roll everything back
<quiet> Lajuj, what is the NIC?
<richiefrich> uber_mort u can look in the logs
<richiefrich> uber_mort see what was updated
<World_Lighter> im on a fresh install of ubuntu and 2nd monitor is being a whore
<martinz> kann mir jemand helfenen einen kartenleser (cyberjack pinpad usb) unter ubuntu dapper zum laufen zu bringen? danke schonmal
<World_Lighter> any help? :)
<Lajuj> quiet, I am not sure what is NIC
<root___> What's the syntax for enabling ssh from any host?
<quiet> Lajuj, lspci | grep Ethernet
<shay> !tell kingsing about root
<martinz> quit
<Thunderpants> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lajuj> quiet, nothing happens when i grep ethernet
<kingsing> shay: But what do I write in hosts.allow to allow ssh from any host? ssh: ALL: ALL?
<quiet> Lajuj, did you grep 'ethernet' or 'Ethernet' ???
<Lajuj> quiet, I did both actually
<kingsing> quiet: Wouldn't it be better to grep "thernet"?
<quiet> kingsing, well NICs are displayed as 'Ethernet controller:'
<quiet> so it matters not.
<shay> Lajuj, quiet; use grep with the "-i" option
<kingsing> quiet: Well it would if he'd write ethernet..
<kingsing> Or that.
<rixxon> does livecd use grub aswell?
<Captain_Fleming> Hi.
<harisund> Hello! Is there a way I can let Ubiquity know that I want the Grub installed in another place? I want to tri boot AMD64 Ubuntu, i386 Ubuntu and Windows XP. Right now i have i386 and WindowsXP on the main grub.
<alex_> eso
<quiet> Lajuj, looks to me like your nic is unsupported.
<quiet> you can try ndiswrapper.
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone here knows how to make ntfs read/write for a normal user.?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming what driver are you using to access the ntfs partition.
<Lajuj> quiet, that is what I did to get my wireless to work under the last version, and it has continued to work
<quiet> Captain_Fleming, google fuse ntfs
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: for the moment fuse
<Captain_Fleming> quiet: :)
<Lajuj> what is weird is that under 6.06 it is no longer supported it seems
<Captain_Fleming> But I get this really annoying error...
<Captain_Fleming> fusermount: mount failed: Invalid argument
<dpupp> is it possible for me to remove images i uploaded to the galler forums?
<quiet> Lajuj, so the nic worked under breezy?
<Captain_Fleming> When I do sudo mount -a
<Lajuj> quiet, yeah
<Macom> hi !
<harisund> Captain_Fleming I use ntfs-3g. If I am not much mistaken when mounting you can say the options -o uid=1000, gid=1000 which would give write access to the user with uid of 1000 (which would be the first user)
<dpupp> i uploaded the wrong one...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming can you post the output of your /etc/fstab somewhere?
<quiet> Lajuj, did you dist-upgrade or fresh install?
<azureal> hi, is there a way to see how fast an interface is? (preferably commandline)
<Captain_Fleming> Moment...
<Lajuj> quiet, I did dist-upgrade
<quiet> Lajuj, i'd bet that some of your kernel modules didn't get upgraded
<azureal> for example, i'd like to see an output such as 1Gbit for eth0, or 54Mbit for eth1
<harisund> Hello! Is there a way I can let Ubiquity know that I want the Grub installed in another place? I want to tri boot AMD64 Ubuntu, i386 Ubuntu and Windows XP. Right now i have i386 and WindowsXP on the main grub.
<harisund> azureal that would not be very easy. You could monitor the output of ifconfig, under the sections TX and RX for amount transferred and received.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20876
<Lajuj> quiet, can update the kernel to fix that?
<quiet> azureal, lspci will usually tell you the speed
<quiet> Lajuj, you would probably need something like restricted-modules for your kernel.
<azureal> harisund: ok, that's what i thought at first
<kingsing> where do I start the ssh-daemon?
<dpupp> where do i go to delete this: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3337
<quiet> Lajuj, what does uname -r say
<siXy> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu server.  It doesnt get pas "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, Booting the kernel." any ideas?
<Lajuj> quiet, 2.6.15-26-386
<Macom> i had some problems to open a wmp streaming video from firefox. does anyone can help me please ? i had trying to install vlc and his plugin for firefox but it say me "(no-picture)" :/
<Captain_Fleming> siXy: How about waiting? It takes a while... :)
<kingsing> Anyone who knows how to start ssh?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming I think we should try to manually mount the partition first. then we will edit /etc/fstab. I am not able to detect any mistake in the fstab off the top of my head.
<siXy> captain flemming - not all day it doesnt
<quiet> Lajuj, what does sudo aptitude search linux-restricted-modules have by ... modules-386  ?
<ardchoille> kingsing:  ssh user@host
<harisund> kingsing if you have SSH installed, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Captain_Fleming> siXy: You sure it is the right kernel version?
<azureal> harisund, RX and TX seem cumulative
<kingsing> harisund: Where do I make it permanent? I can't find rc.conf
<harisund> ardchoille ! I remember you from a forum paste I made... about ssh-agent and stuff.. by the way, in the Gnome desktop, /etc/xdg/autostart is where update-manager is.
<siXy> Its the most recent ubuntu server iso.  just pressing the install to hard disk button atm - is there an option ive missed?
<Lajuj> quiet, i   linux-restricted-modules-386 - Restricted Linux modules on 386.
<harisund> azureal yes it is, I guess you could measure the difference between say, 5 seconds, for some real time data.
<harisund> kingsing are you sure you have installed SSH server?
<ardchoille> harisund: Ah, thanks
<kingsing> harisund: it's not in init.d
<harisund> Captain_Fleming did you try mounting it manually?
<shriphani> where can i get breezy badger ?
<quiet> Lajuj, and you've rebooted since you dist-upgraded?
<ardchoille> harisund: I didn't install ssh server and I can ssh into that box
<siXy> its a VIA P4X533 based motherboard if thats relevant
<kingsing> harisund: I guess not.. Is it openssh I should get?
<Lajuj> quiet, yes
<quiet> Lajuj, it would be really helpful if you knew what your NIC was.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Worked as a charm, but did not give my user access...
<Lajuj> quiet, but it never hurts to reboot and keep on rebooting
<harisund> kingsing try executing 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'. It should install the server and make sure it starts up every time you reboot.
<Lajuj> quiet, I am not sure what NIC is?
<mwh_> Hello, I have a quick question about Rosetta, is it posible without beeing a member of a team to translate with Rosetta and then send this translation to one who is a member to incorporate it?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming what is your username?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Only the root may access, and that is (imho) not safe enough...
<quiet> yeah... you said that.
<Captain_Fleming> cpf
<quiet> so... we have no idea what module it needs.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20877
<kingsing> harisund: Automaticly? But where do I see all the daemons etc that starts at boot up?
<Lajuj> quiet, I don't even know what the letters NIC stand for
<quiet> Network Interface Card
<Captain_Fleming> :)
<Lajuj> quiet, okay
<Lajuj> quiet, I can figure that out
<harisund> kingsing the daemons are all at /etc/init.d. Whether are not they startup at run level 'n' is determined by looking at /etc/rcn.d. If there is a shortcut to the daemon, it gets started. Else not.
<harisund> Captain_Fleming from your second page, I am guessing what you should be entering in your fstab is not ntfs-fuse (in the third column)..
<kingsing> harisund: Ok. thanks.
<mwh_> anyone know a translation channel for ubuntu?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: what should it be then?
<kashual> moins
<harisund> Captain_Fleming I am looking (rather, googling). Will let you know in an instant.
<kingsing> harisund: I don't have an rcn.d only rcS.d
<harisund> kingsing I meant, substitute n with your run level number.
<harisund> For run level 6 (restart) you would see in rc6.d and so on.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: If all not works, could you give me a little howto page for ntfs-3g ?
<dpupp> anyone here use the gallery section of the forums? im trying to find where to edit/delete.... ? ......
<kashual> exit
<harisund> Captain_Fleming hmmm hang on.. are you running i386 or AMD64?
<dpupp> i only see uploads.
<kingsing> harisund: I don't know them.. In my other distros there's always only been 1 :P
<Captain_Fleming> i386
<Filipe245> good afternoon
<harisund> kingsing which other distros?
<Captain_Fleming> pCeleron
<harisund> Captain_Fleming ok hang on. I am more familiar with ntfs-3g I will give that to you in an instant.
<kingsing> harisund: arch, slack etc...
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Thanks a lot :)
<kingsing> harisund: why?
<Filipe245> I chmoded the /usr/ directory with 700 ... banging my head on the wall didn't solve the problem. What can I do?
<harisund> kingsing I was just wondering whether or not those used sysV type init run levels.
<Lajuj> quiet, I know it ia broadcom mini pci card, TM1300
<harisund> Filipe245 why would you have to do that?
<shriphani> where do i get previous ubuntu  ersions ?
<Filipe245> harisund curiosity =/
<harisund> Captain_Fleming searching, hang on .. I am trying to find out that very important repo that you have to add to your sources.list (hope you are familiar with that?)
<kingsing> harisund: Don't know what that is.
<henrysixwives> Hey, I have a strange question.  I've been trying to install Ubuntu onto my machine with a new Mobo in it without much success.  The desktop CD keeps freezing.   I've just notived that Ubuntu recommends a different CD for chips based on "EM64T" and then goes on to talk lots about AMD chips.   My new Mobo has an Intel chip, yet on the box it says EM64T.    Should I be installing with the 64-bit CD?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Not really, but I will be soon ;)
<kingsing> harisund: Can I remove stuff from the "rc*.d" then to have them not start at boot-time?
<DrBanzai> Anybody here use minicom?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: sorry, I have already added some stuff in my sources.list thingy :) Did not work though (was for splashy :P)
<harisund> kingsing basically in Debian and Ubuntu (and even RedHat based systems) there is one directory called /etc/init.d which has all services. The services can be started or stopped as root by doing /etc/init.d/service_name {start,stop}
<haresltd> what does it mean when i type $make 536
<haresltd> and it says
<haresltd> :
<harisund> Captain_Fleming no problem ..
<quiet> Lajuj, isn't the TM 1300 a wifi card?
<Lajuj> quiet, oh shoot
<haresltd>    Module precompile check
<haresltd>    Current running kernel is: 2.6.12-10-386
<haresltd>    /lib/modules...   autoconf.h does not exist
<haresltd>    please install kernel source
<haresltd> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<harisund> kingsing what you would have to do is yes, delete the shortcuts in rc*.d and they will neither start during boot time nor end during shut down time.
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: Have you done ./configure already?
<Lajuj> quiet, yeah, you are right
<haresltd> nope, lol
<kingsing> harisund: That I know. But in arch I have a "daemon" array where I add all my daemons that should start at boot-up.. Arch is a veru minimalistic distro however,
<quiet> oo.. pretty.
<haresltd> haresltd@ubuntusys:~/Desktop/driver/Intel-536$ ./configure
<haresltd> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Lajuj> quiet, I am looking on my original config on the dell websit, but I don't anything, only the wifi card and modem
<harisund> kingsing yes...interesting. there are tools in debian/ubuntu where you can do the modifications. I believe BUM (boot up manager) is a graphical tool and sysvrcconf or something is a ncurses based GUI.
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: the normal installation (compilation) is './configure' (if you don't get through that, like me, you are screwed), 'make', and 'make install'
<DevGet> donen't ubuntu has the rndc command?
<quiet> Lajuj, what is the model?
<kingsing> harisund: I prefer a simple config file :/
<Lajuj> quiet, d600
<lukus001> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error when trying to install cinelerrra? heres there error i get durring "make" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20879
<rulus> hi, anyone known how to add an emblem to a folder with command line?
<harisund> kingsing so in those distros you mention in a config file which service to start when?
<quiet> Lajuj, latitude?
<Lajuj> quiet, yeah
<dpupp> 18hours later.... i cant figure out whats going on with this network card.... So I posted a link to the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140330&page=2 (cntinuing an existing thread. )
<kingsing> harisund: Yeah.. So it's very easy to see what's to start etc..
<haresltd> hmm... so i am screwed, i cannot install this driver ?
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: what u try to do?
<haresltd> i am installing intel 536ep modem drivers
<haresltd> i have installed
<bestial> Hello! The icons on my desktop is REALLY small, and there aren't no filename under them. I've tried to resize them but that won't last for the next icon I put there. It also doesn't bring forward the filename. Any suggestions?
<haresltd> gcc, cpp and whatnot
<haresltd> i can make clean
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: uhm, is there no .deb package for that?
<haresltd> but make 536 doesnt work
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: you are familiar with teh command line, right?
<haresltd> i am following the stps from the wiki
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: why make 536?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Yes :)
<haresltd> *steps
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: execute this (everything after quotes): "echo deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<DrBanzai> Anybody here know how to get minicom to work when talking to something OTHER then a modem?
<Captain_Fleming> haresltd: maybe try make 386 if you are running i386?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming sorry.. wait wait ...
<lukus001> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error when trying to install cinelerra? heres there error i get durring "make" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20879
<haresltd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto#head-068a426acfdc8518889ea095253c50b665bce5d4
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: echo deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Captain_Fleming> harisund:  :)
<haresltd> haresltd@ubuntusys:~/Desktop/driver/Intel-536$ make 386
<haresltd> Try `uname --help' for more information.
<haresltd> make: *** No rule to make target `386'.  Stop.
<rulus> bestial: in home folder: Edit > preferences > view and display
<harisund> haresltd: can you tell me where you downloaded the package from? I would like to have a look.
<mus0> is there a Japanese unbuntu channel?
<mus0> s/unbuntu/ubuntu/
<haresltd> sure, hang on
<haresltd> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=977&DwnldID=9266&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: lol, sudo:tree not found :P
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: tee, not tree :D
<Captain_Fleming> Whoops :P
<bestial> rulus, aren't that for the folders in the maps, not the ones on the desktop?
<kingsing> mus0: Tried #ubuntu-jap?
<rulus> bestial: both :)
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: What am I supposed to get?
<kingsing> mus0: It's usually something like that.
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: nothing. Now execute 'sudo apt-get update'
<Captain_Fleming> ok :)
<bestial> rulus, that didn't seem to work... or, what should it be set on? :)
<harisund> haresltd: sorry hang on.. I will download and have a look.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: And after that 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g'?
<haresltd> ok, thanks :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: meanwhile, once you are done with that you are right. go ahead and do that.
<Polkadots> I have a question abour midi's: How do i play midi's through an external midi device (like my keyboard)?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: bad news :(
<rulus> bestial: change the default zoom level to 100%, maybe that helps?
<Captain_Fleming> cpf-desktop% sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Captain_Fleming> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Captain_Fleming> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<Captain_Fleming> E: Kon pakket ntfs-3g niet vinden
<Lajuj> quiet, I bet it is Broadcom 570X Gigabit 10/100/1000 Ethernet;
<Captain_Fleming> Now this is all dutch...
<quiet> Lajuj, it's a roadcom 570x
<quiet> lol
<quiet> good timing
<Captain_Fleming> But the translation means that it is not found :-/
<Lajuj> quiet, at least we are on the same page
<Lajuj> quiet, hey, thanks for the help btw
<harisund> Captain_Fleming yeah I figured. Hang on, can you list the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and check what is in there?
<quiet> Lajuj, np... i'm trying to see what kernel module it needs
<Polkadots> Can anyone help me make midi playback work through an external midi device connected through USB?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: echo deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list. In this command I hope youincluded the -a? Otherwise we are bombed :)
<bestial> rulus, maybe, but the if I want a list i nautilus (if that is what the "explorer" in ubuntu is named?) with small icons, doesn't "Default 100%) show big icons there to?
<Lajuj> quiet, cool
<Captain_Fleming> cpf-desktop% cat /etc/apt/resources.list
<Captain_Fleming> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<Captain_Fleming> I did include the -a
<mus0> thanks kingsing. in fact, I've tried -ja and -jp.
<siXy> polkadots - www.alsa.org
<Captain_Fleming> Did I?
<Captain_Fleming> Uuhm...
<siXy> i would be surprised if you find the answer here
* Captain_Fleming starts to panic...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: hmmm.. ok hang on ..(check in your history to make sure you added the -a. -a is to append to the file. else it overwritees the file.
<harisund> haresltd: ahh I downloaded it in my school's windows machine that can't extract .tgz files. Give me an instant.
<Captain_Fleming> cpf-desktop% echo deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/resources.list
<Captain_Fleming> This is what my history says...
<haresltd> okay :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: Whoa! Just execute the same commands and change resources to sources
<harisund> include the -a.The file name is /etc/apt/sources.list and not /etc/apt/resources.list :)
<bestial> Aaah! rulus that made it! :) It was me who was insane and had made the adjustments as good as a monkey. :)
<quiet> Lajuj, aptitude install bcm5700-source
<Captain_Fleming> :P
<Captain_Fleming> Whahaha
<bestial> Thank you for clearing that one out,.
<rulus> bestial: lol, fine its ok now :)
<Lajuj> quiet, ok
<bestial> rulus, yeah. :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: then you would do 'sudo sh -c "apt-get update; apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<Lajuj> quiet, done
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: ;) I'm ahead of you :)
<Lajuj> quiet, should i reboot?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can is setup for one application isn't use swap, only memory
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<siXy> hmm this cd is still not booting. ubuntu-alternate will not boot either.  the via VIA P4X533 isnt listed as unsupported so im really stuck here
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Is it normal that I need to reboot?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: not in Linux, no.
<siXy> nothign wrong with the hardware as centos will run on it...
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Yet, there is this box that asks me to reboot -_-'
<Captain_Fleming> Owh, wait...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming that is probably becasue you installed a new kernel.
<Captain_Fleming> That was because there was an update...
<Captain_Fleming> :)
<Captain_Fleming> Moment, I'll reboot now, could you in the mean time find me a good howto?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: I will tell you ...before you reboot hang on.
<Captain_Fleming> :)
<Captain_Fleming> Zdra: Welkom :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: do lsmod | grep fuse to make sure the fuse module is loaded?
<rulus> hi, anyone knows how to add an emblem to a folder with the command line?
<ookami> i want to Delete mrv8k.ko driver from /lib/modules/...kernel...  is there a safe way to do this? ...
<Captain_Fleming> cpf-desktop% lsmod | grep fuse
<Captain_Fleming> fuse                   38412  2
<quiet> Lajuj, use module-assistant to build the driver... aptitude install module-assistant && module-assistant prepare && module-assistant auto-install bcm5700
<whirm> hi
<whirm> someone knows where can I find developer documentation about ubiquity?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: now .. I am modifying your pasting so you can see what to add in your /etc/fstab list
<Captain_Fleming> ok
<Lajuj> quiet, I am getting a weird error - I sudo'ed the commad, but module assistant says I am not root
<harisund> haresltd: sorry for the delay. I finally managed to download a SCP client to access my Windows box. Ok so here we go, what did you do? make 586?
<haresltd> yeah
<quiet> sudo su -
<haresltd> and it says missing autoconf.h
<quiet> then do it.
<ookami> how do i see if a file exists on my computer? im looking for mrv8k.ko to delete it.
<harisund> haresltd: did you try installing autoconf then?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: just an instant.
<Captain_Fleming> ok :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming under what username and gruop do you want it to be loaded?
<haresltd> harisund: how do i do that? lol
<Captain_Fleming> username=cpf group=ntfs
<haresltd> i am a bit of a newb as you can tell :p
<harisund> haresltd: execute on the command line 'sudo apt-get install autoconf'
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: Do you know the uid and gid of those? As in the number? do you know how to find out?
<mus0> on a box with win and ubuntu
<siXy> ah ok found the issue. should have known really.
<mus0> I fiddled with the linux partitions via a windows app.
<harisund> YAY! I managed to tri boot my system. Ubiquity identified everything correctly ... sweet ......
* harisund is thrilled 
<Lajuj> quiet, okay,  it is installing
<mus0> and broke grub, it seems.
<Captain_Fleming> hhm... harisund gid=1001 for sure, I think uid should be 1001 too (or 1000)
<rulus> hi, anyone knows how to add an emblem to a folder with the command line?
<haresltd> E: Package autoconf has no installation candidate
<mus0> booted from the ubuntu live cd now.
<DrBanzai> Anybody here know how to get minicom to work when talking to something OTHER then a modem?
<harisund> ok wait .. cat /etc/group | grep ntfs gives you gid
<mus0> can I gix grub from here?
<Captain_Fleming> mus0: grub-install /dev/<your drive>
<harisund> cat /etc/passwd | grep cpf gives your uid, Captain_Fleming
<haresltd> nm, i fixed that
<harisund> haresltd: is that a new machine you are working on? Did you make any modifications to your sources.list repository listing?
<Captain_Fleming> 1000
<xiko1> k my noob friend just chmod 700 his /usr.  Is there any way I can fix it with the Live Cd or something?
<mus0> thank you Captain_Fleming. let me try that.
<Lajuj> quiet, done
<haresltd> harisund: yeah, it is actually 5.10 and its a new install, and i haven't modified anything as far as i am aware
<harisund> xiko1 by any chance is it Filipe245? He asked the same thing earlier, am surprised why nobody responded.
<Aurorius> hi.. anyone free ? wanna ask a question about gaim
<harisund> haresltd so could you get autoconf?
<quiet> Lajuj, modprobe bcm5700
<xiko1> harisund: yes, he is b my side, he rebooted and of course gnome didnt open. He cant even sudo anymore
<haresltd> harisund: yeah actually i ran an sudo apt-get update and then it was able to get autoconf
<xiko1> harisund: we are just looking for a way to fix it without total reinstall
<haresltd> but now when i do make 536 it still says missing autoconf.h
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: have live cd there?
<Lajuj> quiet,  weird, nothing
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: yes
<harisund> haresltd: ok let me check.
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: working on that now?
<quiet> lsmod | grep bcm
<haresltd> lol, thanks
<mus0> Captain_Fleming, did that with "sudo grub-install" from a terminal.
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: not him, I will do that and ask from there
<Captain_Fleming> mus0: Yes?
<RalleAb> why is it that the synaptic doesnt have wine?
* haresltd is uber newb >_<
<xiko1> brb then
<mus0> got "could not find device for /boot
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20884 check the last 4 lines. I commented 2 of your last lines and added mine.
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: Do that :)
<Lajuj> quiet, bcm5700               151276  0
<RalleAb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: thnx :)
<quiet> ifconfig -a
<quiet> Lajuj, ^^
<lukus001> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error when trying to install cinelerra? heres there error i get durring "make" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20879
<Linuturk_code> ok . . . dreamweaver officially sucks
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: then check in your /etc/modules to see if fuse is loaded during startup. If not, just add the word 'fuse' at the bottm of the file.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: did that earlier :)
<Linuturk_code> it's lagging behind with 2000 lines of html . . . on a fast machine. Got a replacement besides NVU ?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: ah yes. Ok cool.
<MZM> Linuturk_code: Quanta+
<RalleAb> it said I needed to do this: debhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptdappermain (how do I do that)
<harisund> haresltd: oh wait wait .. do you have kernel sources installed?
<ahammond> I want to get a monitor for my laptop. I need to find out what the hardware can support. How do I find out what kind of video card / memory my box has? Or better still, what's the maximum resolution it can support?
<Lajuj> quiet, ifconfig -a still gives sit0
<Linuturk_code> i'll look into it MZM
<mus0> Captain_Fleming, so this is not working...
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Uhm, my normal user still gets access denies...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: did that? Then unmount everything you might have mounted and remount using 'sudo mount -a'
<mus0> anyway to use gnome partitioner or something to fix things?
<Captain_Fleming> mus0: It should
<haresltd> harisund: i'm not sure
<haresltd> lmao
<Aurorius> how can i minimize away message in gaim ?
<harisund> haresltd: paste the output of 'uname -a' here?
<Captain_Fleming> mus0: if not, try google: 'grub', go to the manual, and try with that advice.
<haresltd> Linux ubuntusys 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Tue Jul 18 22:08:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: I did simply 'sudo mount -a'
<RalleAb> !repitoire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repitoire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Fleming> then I did 'cd /media/C'
<harisund> Captain_Fleming can you try to find out under what permissions the folder has been mounted? Try to do a ls -l on the /media folder?
<harisund> RalleAb: what?
<RalleAb> how can I add stuff to repitoire?
<RalleAb> debhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptdappermain
<MrKeuner> hi, last year when I bought 64 bit processor for my sister's laptop I installed debian on it, it was great except some non-free applications such as realplayer, macromedia, etc. did not have 64 bit binaries as well as some issues with openoffice and ndiswrapper device binaries etc. what is the situation of 64 bit processors today? is it still a bit early to buy one for ordinary desktop user?
<Captain_Fleming> drwx------ 1 root ntfs 16384 2006-08-17 12:16 C
<Apeiron> hey all :) i installed java like described in the ubuntu wiki, but limewire cant locate java.. how can i configure limewire to find my java, or set symlinks so limewire can find it?
<RalleAb> harisund: do you know what to do?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: drwx------ 1 root ntfs 16384 2006-08-17 12:16 C
<quiet> Lajuj, try to reboot... after reboot.. lsmod to see if the module is there.
<cdubya> Apeiron, did you do update-alternatives?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: so basically the group was right, but uid wasn't right. Are you sure there exists a user id called 'cfs' ?/
<RalleAb> !repertoire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repertoire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahammond> MrKeuner: unless you need binary kernel modules (stuff like nvidia or ndis) then 64bit is fine for desktop boxes.
<Captain_Fleming> lol, I'll edit ;)
<Apeiron> cdubya, oh, possible that i forgot that... lemme check :)
<ahammond> MrKeuner: you can run 64 and 32 bit binaries on a 64b os. :)
<harisund> haresltd: execute-> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: It was supposed to be uid=cpf...
<Stromberg`> when you install the nvidia driver. is it normal  that the mouse cursor flickers badly when sth loads?
<ninn> how can i create kernel-modules?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: But it still does not work :(
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: So it still loads as uid root?
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: ok im in the chmod 700 /usr machine
<Captain_Fleming> xikol: Do chmod 777 /usr
<harisund> Captain_Fleming you unmounted and remounted after changing cfs to cpf right?
<J_P> hi all..
<Captain_Fleming> Jep, moment harisund
<Apeiron> cdubya, much thx :)
<cdubya> np
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: stilll mounts as root :(
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: whoa, is it just it?
<haresltd> haresltd@ubuntusys:~/Desktop/driver/Intel-536$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers- `uname -r`
<haresltd> Reading package lists... Done
<haresltd> Building dependency tree... Done
<haresltd> Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
<haresltd> E: Couldn't find package 2.6.12-10-386
<Captain_Fleming> xikol: you might need to add sudo before that...
<harisund> haresltd: don't paste here.
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: and I'm not sure...
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: done already of course with sudo /D
<haresltd> ok, sorry
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: ok trying reboot
<Captain_Fleming> ok
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: brb
<harisund> haresltd: do not leave a space after the '-' after headers.
<riaal> Im trying to rip a audio cd whit Sound Juicer. The problem is there is like 3 sec of the next song in the end of everyone.. =( Is there any better program for this?
<ninn> Hello! I got real trouble with my kernel right now ... it is broken and i got no modules.
<J_P> people, I use gnome-terminal, always for all works.. today ubuntu show the updates to do and udates gnome-terminal too. Weel, Now Some times (ramdomic) when I try open some gnome-terminal show to me message "error in apllication gnome-terminal, You want close, restart os send message to developers" Any choice close ALL gnome-terminals that I have openend and working...  anyone know what is the problema, this is very important, becouse I use gnome-terminal to work!
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: YESSSSS!
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: What was happening?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Just needed to umount my drives :)
<Captain_Fleming> drwx------ 1 cpf  ntfs 16384 2006-08-17 12:16 C
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: I told you to do that first :) Glad it worked. Now go ahead and reboot and have fun with your new kernel.
<harisund> haresltd: any luck?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: nope, first help someone else out :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming you mean here?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: yep
<harisund> Captain_Fleming sharing the love, eh?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: I'm helping out the 'chmod 700' thing...
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Of course :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: ah ok.
<haresltd> harisund: yeah
<haresltd> getting a bit farther now, thanks :)
<harisund> haresltd: so how far along are we?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: That is something I can handle -_-' the rest I cannot =(
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: you mean, cannot 'yet'.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: indeed :)
<haresltd> i am up to installing the Intel536.ko file
<harisund> sweet ....
<Aurorius> err.. quick question.. how can i minimize away message in gaim ?
<harisund> haresltd: did you read the readme.txt file?
<harisund> Aurorius: I haven't found a way to do that myself. I just move it to another workspace :)
<haresltd> yeah, i read it, but i seemed a bit different from the information on the wiki
<siXy> can ubuntu cope with 2 independant swap partitions in case one disk dies?
<harisund> haresltd: keep me posted on how it goes.
<harisund> siXy: no reason why it can't.
<siXy> or is one mirrored swap parttion better?
<manmadha> is it possible to get FM radio on net
<haresltd> harisund: will do :D
<harisund> siXy: make sure theswap partitions are identified in the fstab or something. and I don't know if 'swap' partitions can be mirroed.
<siXy> not sure how early ubuntu loads the raid drivers
<Aurorius> harisund: lol.. it's still a solution.. thanks !
<whirm> siXy: if you have 2 swap partitions and one dies, the system goes all the way down...
<doughboy> Can someone point me in the right direction on printer sharing between an ubuntu box and laptop running windows?
<manmadha> is it possible to get FM radio on net
<J_P> HEY ALL, anyone know what is problem with gnome-terminal ?
<harisund> J_P: what problem?
<BlueEagle> manmadha: That would really be up to where you are in the world.
<siXy> ok, so lets give a mirrored swap partition a try then
<PingunZ> hey, any guides for setting up phpbb ?
<manmadha> BlueEagle, ya but it is possible to listen the programs on net?
<BlueEagle> manmadha: FM is a (relatively) short range system so if you've got a station streamin FM stations then you're still not guaranteed that they will be streaming the FM stations in your area.
<beesandflowers> hello when trying to install ubuntu on my laptop i get a "kernel panic not syncing: VFS - unable to mount root fs on unknown block..."; i tried using the following options ide=nodma noapic nolapic as options but alas, to no avail. can anybody point me in the right direction please, i think i exhausted google as well...
<stray77> phpbb is a easy to setup, its the apache, php, mysql thats tough
<manmadha> BlueEagle, ya i have an FM station so near
<phaedrus44> what is this nUbuntu ?
<richard_> can anyone please send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<siXy> ubuntu server has an automagic lamp install thingie
<manmadha> BlueEagle, what is the process/
<harisund> manmadha here is one place you can start: http://www.live-radio.net/
<Captain_Fleming> Soo nice, hearing my mp3's after some what 2hours of installation :)
<phaedrus44> can i use network ubuntu as my home distro ?
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: from your ntfs partition you mean?
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Jep:)
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: I know I could do read-only, but I just need rw...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: I know ntfs-3g works fine, but I won't vouch for its safety. better have some form of backup for your ntfs files though.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Now I should be able to run wine on any program I have on my disk of win32... AND be able to store stuff :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: uh ok. I don't use Wine, and know *practically nothing* about it.
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: Ok, I'll backup everything on my linux...
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: I just dual boot anyway.
<richard_> can anyone please send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<J_P> harisund: , I use gnome-terminal, always for all works.. today ubuntu show the updates to do and udates gnome-terminal too. Weel, Now Some times (ramdomic) when I try open some gnome-terminal show to me message "error in apllication gnome-terminal, You want close, restart os send message to developers" Any choice close ALL gnome-terminals that I have openend and working...  anyone know what is the problema, this is very important, becouse I use gnome-terminal to w
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: I meant back up everything on ntfs. ntfs-3g might suddenly go crazy sometime and might wipe the ntfs partition, (in the extreme worst hopefully-never-happens case of course)
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: uhm...
<harisund> J_P: ah ... hmmm...perhaps somebody else might be able to help. I use xterm.
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: hello. It didnt work prolly because it didnt mount my filesystem. It is the livecd system that is loaded
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: then I would have lost my backup too :)
<jenda> Can anyone help me burn CDs on my new laptop? Gnome-baker gives me the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20886
<Captain_Fleming> harisund: on my ext3 it should be safe :)
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: lol.
<harisund> Captain_Fleming: yse, I am guessing it will...
<Captain_Fleming> xikol...
<J_P> harisund: How I do to xterm are white in black ?
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: what do you mean by that?
<harisund> J_P: sorry :( no idea.
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: are you back on the live cd, or have you realised what you needed to do? and fixed it?
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: I did the chmod etc but it didnt work. When I boot with the file cd, my home directory is diferent for example
<J_P> anyone terminal (not gnome-terminal) can I use with white in black ?
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: Lol...
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: I realized that I have toi chmod it back, but this is not my filesystem
<haresltd> harisund: i got the modem installed, but now it says  need to create a file in /etc/udev/rules.d and i cannot create the file there
<TheGateKeeper> phaedrus44: http://www.nubuntu.org/about.php and you could probable use it as your home distro if you wanted to
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: I have to mount it ro something, im looking for it right now
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: do this: 'sudo mount /dev/<your drive> /mnt'
<richard_> can anyone please send me a copy of their /etc/fonts folder?
<harisund> haresltd: you need root permission if you want to do that.
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: after that, you do 'sudo chmod 777 /mnt/etc'
<harisund> richard_: I know you have asked this question like 3 times already. I think it will be hard to just send over an entire folder?
<richard_> harisund: i can provide an email address
<richard_> its not many files
<haresltd> harisund: is there anyway to recover the root pw, whatever i set it to on install, it doesn't like it now :-/
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: it is prolly the right thing now, ty
<Captain_Fleming> xiko1: :)
<harisund> haresltd: don't do that. use sudo -i to get a root terminal, using your own password
<kartik> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<richard_> harisund: grenadian1@gmail.com
<xiko1> Captain_Fleming: rebooting and testing again
<haresltd> ah, nice, thx
<Captain_Fleming> Ok xiko1
<Captain_Fleming> anyone knows the name of that good html/php/python/etc... editor?
<qwerty2k> gedit?
<qwerty2k> just turn on code highlighting
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: nope :(
<Captain_Fleming> it was more like an ide...
<Captain_Fleming> Something with a fish...
<qwerty2k> bluefish (i think its called that)
<richard_> Captain_Fleming: Screem is a nice one
<cdubya> I use gedit for php and html all the time
<Captain_Fleming> yes :)
<harisund> richard_: I had like 6 or 7 files in there, and two are symlinks to somewhere else. I have tarred it here: http://www.cct.lsu.edu/~hsunda3/fonts.tar
<Captain_Fleming> bluefish, thnx qwerty2k :P
<qwerty2k> np :)
<Captain_Fleming> richard_: I know screem, and I personally do not like working on it...
<snoops> Captain_Fleming eclipse handles most of that..
<harisund> Can somebody quickly give me a suggestion whether a Turion64 processor can handle a k8 kernel?
<jenda> I need help with Gnome-Baker. It has some permission trouble, it seems. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20886
<richard_> harisund: thank you so much.
<harisund> richard_: any help? Found what you wanted?
<harisund> haresltd: any luck? What happened?
<richard_> harisund: yes. tnx
<lipe> Captain_Fleming: thank you so much, man :D
<Captain_Fleming> lipe: what?
<Captain_Fleming> lipe: you xiko1?
<Captain_Fleming> 's friend?
<santa99> he guys i use xchat with Ubuntu and i have problem to read certain signs
<lipe> Captain_Fleming: he's my brother ;D
<Captain_Fleming> lipe: in that case, glad to have helped you out :)
<lipe> Captain_Fleming: until next newbish thing, thanks again ;D
<santa99> sorry false channel
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, something really annoying...
<quiet> santa99, signs?
<santa99> quiet, i think some UTF-8 signs
<harisund> quiet: I am guessing santa99's problem is with encoding or something.
<quiet> change the font?
<Captain_Fleming> I used to work on a larger resolution then this one (1024x768 is this one), but it does not want to 'allow' a higher resolution...
<Captain_Fleming> I know sure it can handle it though...
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, you must edit your xorg.conf
<chungaroo> how do i hide a folder? google earth installed to my home directory and i want to hide it but still retain the links
<Captain_Fleming> Any nvidia-xconfig thingy to do?
<haresltd> oki, i have to reboot, brb and thanks a ton harisund, i hope this works :D
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: I'll look into it :)
<quiet> Captain_Fleming, does xorg.xonf have the higher modes?
<santa99> harisund, it shows me instead a square with some numbers in it
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, any folder with a . before will make it hidden
<pp> Hi folks, can anyone recommend a package which will log all of the terminal/console messages (say during compiling a kernel) to a text file?
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: which files do i have to modify to make all of my shortcuts work though?
<harisund> pp: you could redirect the standard output to one file and the errors to another file for monitoring later.
<nso> Hi
<erUSUL> jenda: it seems a medium error (the blank cd) not a problem with permisions... (i read the lines about setuid root but afaics they seem harmless becouse cdrecord goes on with the operation)
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, sorry but im not at all sure, try and see if it still works after hdiing it
<Lane> Hey you guys I know I am getting pretty need but, Here we go again....Hamachi gave me this error on "hamachi start" : 17 09:32:19.650 [   0]  [11281]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: nope
<nso> Is anyone there that can help me out?
<santa99> harisund, ideas ?
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"
<doug_> Can anyone help me I tried to upgrade ubuntu and now when I try to start up my computer it says operating system not found
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: can I just add my resolution I want, or what?
<jrib> nso: just ask your question and we can find out :)
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, add "1280x1024"
<pp> harisund : ah, that sounds about right how do I do that? make-pkg kernel image > /log.txt would that do it?
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: thnx :)
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, then restart X then you should be able to select it
<Captain_Fleming> k
<Captain_Fleming> I'm going to restart my entire computer by then :)
<doug_> i put ubuntu on my wifes computer
<harisund> pp: I am guessing make_kpkg kernel_image >output.log 2>error.log would be fine.
<qwerty2k> make sure you add that res to the colour depth you are using though
<erUSUL> !anyone > nso
<pp> thanks mate!!
<doug_> it asks to to have udates installed I installed them then restarted the computer and now it says operating system not found
<harisund> sorry santa99 not used to that :(
<nso> When I boot ubuntu, after the login screen it stays on the marroon colored background without doing the gnome loader and just doesnt move...is this an ati problem?
<Lane>  Hey you guys I know I am getting pretty needy but, Here we go again....Hamachi gave me this error on "hamachi start" : 17 09:32:19.650 [   0]  [11281]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<haresltd> okay, now i just need to know what to use as a dial for my isp, lolo
<doug_> i tried to reinstall the OS and it won't let me partition the drives
<jenda> erUSUL: And would that be the reason why it has never burned a CD right? Doubt it...
<waspius> do u know a good dvd player?
<doug_> it syas that i have no hard drives
<pp> waspius vlc
<santa99> harisund, what irc program du you use ?
<qwerty2k> waspius, mplayer, vlc, totem
<waspius> pp: i am using vlc but it does not seem to play a dvd movie
<qwerty2k> waspius, you will need the decss to play copyprotected dvd's though
<qwerty2k> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<harisund> santa99: irssi
<qwerty2k> you need the libdvdcss
<waspius> qwerty2k: where will i get them from?
<erUSUL> jenda: you can figure it out running cdrecord from comand line with sudo (or running gnomebaker with gksudo) this will give cdrecord all the perms
<cdubya> santa99, just curious, but what language support do you have selected?
<santa99> cdubya, german english
<santa99> harisund, you are writing from the terminal with it ?
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: any ideas?
<MrRio> Hello :)
<Intangir> how do you see what the latest updates you installed are?
<Spitfireleet> how do i start X?
<nso> When I boot ubuntu, after the login screen it stays on the marroon colored background without doing the gnome loader and just doesnt move...is this an ati problem?
<Intangir> i just did some updates now all my fonts look like crap
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, when you tried to launch it after renaming the folder did you use commandline or shortcut?
<qwerty2k> Spitfireleet, startx
<harisund> santa99: yes. And I use UTF-8 when I connect from Putty.
<RalleAb> does ubuntu have the dir opt/kde3/
<Amwyll> Hello, everybody!
<cdubya> RalleAb, I suspect only if you install kubuntu-desktop
<harisund> besides, I doubt anything gets installed in /opt , unless you do it yourself.
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: no, i used the gnome panel menu
<santa99> harisund, I think I'm also using UTF-8
<HEFO> HI
<santa99> harisund, do you know how i can change the locale variable
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, you will need to edit the pannel shortcut to update to the new location, try launchin it in a terminal (just too check) first before you edit anything though
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<HEFO> i have some problems installing ubuntu in my lap top
<nso> I cant get past the gnome loader
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: ok, i'll be right back with that..
<DJAdmiral> HEFO: what kind of problems?
<Amwyll> Can someone give me a hint as to how do I ADD a NIC to a working system?
<doug_> ok anybody
<jrib> nso: you get to the login screen, enter your username and password, and gnome tries to load but fails, is this accurate?  Do you get any errors?
<HEFO> i have a laptop with external cdrom...when ubuntu loads (better say try) ...it get stucked ant automatic turns off the loader
<kashual> :0)
<doug_> i installed the updates for ybuntu on my wifes computer and now when I restarted it it says operating system nt found
<doug_> any help?
<pp> if anyone here is on an apple powerbook I would really appreciate a look at your kernel .config file :-)
<HEFO> and says something about a box..
<nso> jrib: Nope thats correct
<jenda> erUSUL: In fact... running it as root worked.
<mike-e> Amwyll : put it in the machine and boot it up?
<kashual> doug check your bootloader config
<doug_> i can't even get into the computer now
<jrib> nso: ok, are you ona  different computer now?
<jenda> erUSUL: And... I just noticed you suggested it :)
<DJAdmiral> doug_: something probably went wrong with GRUB
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: um, i don't know how to launch from the terminal.
<doug_> yes
<Amwyll> mike-e: Right. :) What about drivers?
<qwerty2k> doug_, load up the livecd and reinstall grub
<kashual> doug use the install cd
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: how do i edit the panel?
<pp> doug_: go into openfirmware
<nso> jrib: nuhuh I'm on the live cd
<DJAdmiral> doug_: what qwerty2k said
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, i think its just 'googleearth' in terminal
<doug_> i tried the install cd and it won't let me past partition
<cdubya> heh, doug_, it's gonna blow.....too many suggestions.....:
<cdubya> :)
<jenda> So... how can I make sure cdrecord always has all permissions?
<doug_> haha
<jrib> nso: ok are you comfortable checking the permissions of ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority on your system, or do you want me to walk you through that?
<kashual> doug type at boot command expert
<qwerty2k> doug_,  dont reinstall, simply install grub (the bootloader) back into the mbr
<doug_> the computer acts like i have nop hard drives
<kashual> and boot up..... later it comes an dialog for config grub
<doug_> with the live cd?
<erUSUL> jenda: i do not know. it should have all perms. hang on minute
<nso> jrib: umm a walk-through would be nice lol
<cdubya> doug_, yep, try what they're suggesting
<Spitfireleet> "user not authorized to use x server, aborting"
<doug_> ok , so use the live cd to install the bootloader
<doug_> ?
<qwerty2k> yes
<doug_> ok brb
<qwerty2k> boot into livecd open up a terminal then install the bootloader
<qwerty2k> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: ok i went to the menu editor and changed the location, but now the icon is missing. i think it lost the link to the icon in the process
<kashual> Spifireleet outsch
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, does it load?
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: yeah, it loads from the panel shortcut
<erUSUL> jenda: during install you misconfigured cdrecord. try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord' and answer yes
<qwerty2k> chungaroo,  and its hidden in your home?
<kashual> Spifireleet need to chmod user and reconfig x server
<HEFO>  busybox v1.01 (debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) built-in shell (ash)
<HEFO> and this: /bint/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<HEFO> is the error i got
<HEFO> after the loader stops
<jrib> nso: ok, since you are on the livecd, we'll just mount your partition and then take a look.  Go to system > administration > disks and mount your linux partition that contains /home.  Let me know when you're finished
<Pensacola> I want to format an external hd to use FAT32 so I can use it in Windows and in Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<grogoreo> hi
<Spitfireleet> how do i do that?
<grogoreo> from the CLI, how can I see a list of all my groups?
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: yup. the only thing now is there's a file in my home called googleearth (properties says the filetype is: link)
<synic> grogoreo: id <username>
<pollypocket> hey there, last nite I install firefox-win on WINE and it worked with the sound and everything. Today, the sound doesnt work in either firefox for wine or firefox for linux
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: and that link is broken
<erUSUL> Pensacola: with gparted or from comand line 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/xxx'
<grogoreo> synic, sorry I meant all available groups. Independant of a user
<kashual> Spifireleet sorry i don't know how ubuntu use for config x
<Intangir> pollypocket: what doesnt work?
<erUSUL> grogoreo: less /etc/groups
<grogoreo> erUSUL, thanks
<zool2005> hi all, how can I see my current cpu clock speed?
<santa99> does anybody here know how to change the locale varibale
<santa99> does anybody here know how to change the locale varible
<synic> zool2005: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kashual> Spifireleet read the documentary or ask someone here for that
<grogoreo> erUSUL, (though it seems to be /etc/group)
<Amwyll> If I add a new NIC to Ubuntu box (different make from existing one), will it auto-detect and automatically install proper drivers?
<richb> zool2005:   try "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<waspius> where is the sourcelist located?
<zool2005> synic, cheers
<erUSUL> santa99: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf (system wide)
<zool2005> thanks
<jrib> waspius: /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> waspius: /etc/apt/
<VVP> Hello! Is russian irc???
<waspius> thanx
<jrib> !ru
<kashual> most shell based ultiliy will run by type xconfig
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: how would i edit the link so that i can change the target?
<santa99> erUSUL, that was the thing i was searching for thx
<erUSUL> santa99: no problem
<nso> jrib: k I think i did
<kashual> man :0)
<pollypocket> Intangir: only the sound doesnt work
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, im not sure i get what you mean? u said that googleearth now runs and the folder is hidden in your home directory?
<VVP> I bad speak English... Where are you???
<pollypocket> Intangir: sound from the browser only, the music cd plays fine
<beesandflowers> hello when trying to install ubuntu on my laptop i get a "kernel panic not syncing: VFS - unable to mount root fs on unknown block..."; i tried using the following options ide=nodma noapic nolapic as options but alas, to no avail. can anybody point me in the right direction please, i think i exhausted google as well...
<jrib> VVP: /j #ubuntu-ru
<jrib> nso: ok, did it get mounted in /media?
<Lane> Hey you guys I know I am getting pretty needy but, Here we go again....Hamachi gave me this error on "hamachi start" : 17 09:32:19.650 [   0]  [11281]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<mistraal> has anyone fixed the ATi/XGL/compiz problem of missing window decorations on X??? cards?
<chungaroo> qwerty2k: yes, but there was a file in my home not in that directory i just hid.  when i hid it, that file (a link i think) went broken. also the earth icon in my gnome menu is gone.
<VVP> jrib: ????
<nso> jrib: yes
<jrib> VVP: type this command for russian:   /j #ubuntu-ru
<snoops> hmm mistraal? what do you mean missing?
<erUSUL> beesandflowers: you are sure that the cd is not corrupted. in which stage of the install does it happen?
<mistraal> I mean not there
<mistraal> no window borders
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, the icon you can get back by editing the shortcut and selecting the icon (after browsing to where the googleearth icon is kept (i dont know where))
<jrib> nso: ok open up a terminal and type:  cd /media/name_of_partition             what is the name by the way?
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, not sure about the other thing, sorry
<Amwyll> Er... Folks! If I add a new NIC to Ubuntu box (different make from existing one), will it auto-detect and automatically install proper drivers?
<snoops> right.. are you loading cgwd or gnome-window-decorator mistraal?
<waspius> and how do i open the sources list from konsole so i can edit it?
<snoops> because compiz replaces metacity..
<mistraal> gnome-window-decorator
<qwerty2k> waspius,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: i am sure the cd is not broken. had problems installing the live cd before so i downloaded the alternate; cd reader is fine as suse enterprise installed fine (dont like the distro though)
<qwerty2k> waspius, if you're using kde though it will be kwrite or kate instead of gedit
<qwerty2k> :D
<waspius> qwerty2k: oh ok..
<waspius> thanl
<erUSUL> beesandflowers:  in which stage of the install does it happen?
<waspius> thank
<kashual> how can i get ubuntu supports my D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+
<pollypocket> so last night after installing wine and firefox and flash for windows , this flash site was playing sound. after turning on my computer today the sound from these flash sites doesnt work but cds do. any idea
<BlueEagle> beesandflowers: did you run the option to check cd integrity in the boot menu?
<kashual> it's an 802.11a-g 2.4GHZ wireless cardbus adapter
<BlueEagle> beesandflowers: It has occured before that downlaoded .iso files are corrupt.
<doug_> ok ubuntu has started form the live cd
<doug_> how do I fix the bootloader
<mistraal> snoops: I followed the instructions from here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216480
<santa99> erUSUL, maybe I'm too dumb for this but after  sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf it still shows me the locale i have before the  sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<nso> jrib: hdc1
<snoops> okay mistraal is compiz and xgl running?
<qwerty2k> grub > doug_
<qwerty2k> !grub > doug_
<doug_> keep in mind i know nothing about linux
<beesandflowers> right after it says 'loading kernel' i get some lines (about a page or two); i doutbt the iso's were defective as they installed fine on the machine i am working on right now
<beesandflowers> also, they were burned with k3b and the checksums were correct
<doug_> huh?
<mistraal> snoops:  how would I know?
<jrib> nso: alright so you can just do:  cd /media/hdc1/home/name_of_your_user
<beesandflowers> i used different cd's as well
<erUSUL> santa99: yu may need to log off and log in again
<kashual> how can i get ubuntu supports my D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+
<jrib> nso: after that, tell me the ouput of 'ls -l .Xauthority'
<kashual> it's an 802.11a-g 2.4GHZ wireless cardbus adapter
<BlueEagle> beesandflowers: Then it seems to be a hardware issue. Did you try vga safe mode?
<qwerty2k> !repeat > kashual
<santa99> erUSUL, ok thx took me long to find something you helped me in only one answer well done
<kashual> ^^
<chronoAZ> anything sweet i can do with an unused wireless router?
<doug_> ok explain how i do this like I am a 2 year old
<beesandflowers> yes, i did try vga=771 (not sure if that was the number) but then i got a big black emptyness on my screen and no sounds of working cdrom drive
<waspius> so do i add from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages one of the reps so i can get the decs for playing dvds?
<doug_> lol
<VVP> Hi!
<erUSUL> beesandflowers: try booting with acpi=off (is a laptop, isn't it?)
<BlueEagle> kashual: who you talking to? It helps us greatly if you prefix the person that is helping you with their nick. Makes it highlight in most IRC clients.
<kashual> sry wouldn't flood or spamm
<qwerty2k> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snoops> mistraal you can check in terminal with ps -A | grep Xgl and then if something shows up, then ps -A | grep compiz
<VVP> I can't understand my IRC... Fack!
<qwerty2k> doug_, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snoops> mistraal it's case sensitive
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: it is a laptop. i will try the acpi=off; do i need to use any other options going with that? like it seems there is a problem finding my harddisk or something...?
<mistraal> I'll have to switch session again
<erUSUL> waspius: add the two lines you see in the page (choose one of the mirrors) to your sources.list
<doug_> huh
<kashual> BlueEagle asked all in the room and hope that any answers and can help me
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: thnx, now the resolution works like a charm!
<erUSUL> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<doug_> you said something about grub
<erUSUL> !bootoptions > beesandflowers
<Captain_Fleming> Now, yet another question...
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, no problem :)
<mistraal> brb
<doug_> do I reinstall the grub loader by typing grub
<doug_> ?
<qwerty2k> doug_, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: thanks for that! btw acpi=off results in the same kernel panic, i got the laptop next to me
<Captain_Fleming> IF, I wanted to delete everything (folder, subfolders, subfiles) from a certain folder, command line...
<RichW> all this talk of grub is making me hungry.
<doug_> but i didn't install windows
<qwerty2k> doug_, and do the second one where it says it will over write the windows bootlaoder
<doug_> in fact i removed the seperate HD that had windows on it
<qwerty2k> doug_, it will do what you want regarless of whether you instaleld windows or not
<doug_> know i only have ubuntu
<erUSUL> beesandflowers: you will have to do a bit of trial an error. also a good idea is to search in google with somethin like 'install ubuntu <laptop model>' to find if someone has succeed and documented the process
<rulus> hi, anyone knows how I can change a folder's icon with a command line command?
<snoops> doug_ what I think happened was the boot loader is installed on the wrong hdd - the windows one..when you removed it, you removed the ability to boot from ubuntu..
<VVP> kikmklm
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, im not 100% but i htink it would be rm -R /home/user/foldertoremove
<quiet> can anyone using vmware-server give me a hand?
<snoops> so by installing grub from that guide, hopefully it'll install into the correct drive
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: i have searched the two linux on laptop sites i found, and the only options for my model were the vga, noapic and noalpic which does not yield any results
<doug_> no when I had both HD in it said it could'nt find an operating system
<kashual> doug for extrem reason just install windows new it will overwrite all and doin an preinstall of ubuntu after that
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, I'll test that one out (or at least look into it qwerty2k)
<Amwyll> If I add a new NIC to Ubuntu box (different make from existing one), will it auto-detect and automatically install proper drivers? Anyone?
<VVP> Why nobody speak with mi?
<kashual> how can i get ubuntu supports my D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+
<kashual> it's an 802.11a-g 2.4GHZ wireless cardbus adapter
<Captain_Fleming> qwerty2k: indeed, thnx :)
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: i learned to google before asking stupid questions. unfortunately the bootoptions page on ubuntu.org does not really show that many options
<CheetahMk2> Amwyll: there's a quick way to check
<synic> kashual: ndiswrapper.
<qwerty2k> Captain_Fleming, no problem :)
<snoops> kashual check the forums?
<CheetahMk2> type in the chipset, and see if ubuntuy supports it. Even if it doesn't there's probably a way to get it working
<doug_> ok i read that but now that i only have 1 HD in the compter what do I type to identify that?
<erUSUL> VVP: this is a support channel for ubuntu if you have a problem please ask. if you want to chit/chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: or better: none i hadn't tried before. i was wondering if there was something about my ide controller that needed an option. like ide=nodma (if that does exist) or something (it kernel panicked with that line, in any case)
<chungaroo> how do i restart my panel to see new changes?
<qwerty2k> chungaroo, easiest way is to log out then log back in i think
<qwerty2k> :D
<kashual> synic allready installed but by plugin the hw it will shown as texas instruments card and a wrong hw type too
<erUSUL> beesandflowers: what is your laptop model. ide chipset?
<doug_> i don't understand that language
<Amwyll> CheetahMk2 : It's a Realtek garbage, so I'm sure it's supported GENERALLY...
<synic> kashual: doesn't matter what it shows as.  Install it like the instructions on the ndiswrapper say and it should work.
<Amwyll> The question is how do I make sure the drivers are on the box and working?
<nso> jrib: i dont think it mounted right
<erUSUL> Amwyll: it should at boot time
<nso> jrib: can you give me the command to mount it exactly how you wanted to
<kashual> lol
<beesandflowers> ok, the laptop is a HP nx6215 and the chipset for the ide is ... i don't know
<theBeno> HiTech69, does anyone know how to make a boot floppy for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theBeno> HiTech69, does anyone know how to make a boot floppy for Ubuntu?
<kashual> it'sby that card impossible for have correct access to use the umts module
<erUSUL> !repeat > theBeno
<qwerty2k> erUSUL, beat me to it ;)
<jrib> nso: if you prefer, it's probably easier to just boot up normally and hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, run the commands you need to, and then ctrl-alt-f7 to return to X
<beesandflowers> theBeno: you cannot boot ubuntu from a floppy anymore, i think that is the case for all kernels above 2.4
<mistraal> snoops: Xgl yes compiz no
<kashual> and the all other features which they have
<erUSUL> theBeno: look at what ubotu said. you are looking for a grub floppie
<beesandflowers> theBeno: you cannot boot the linux kernel above 2.4 from a floppy is what i meant to say
<snoops> mistraal well it's good xgl is going :)
<nso> jrib: only if you give me the commands first
<snoops> want to try running it manually? opening a command line and doing
<theBeno> erUSUL, It changed Hi, to a name, so I said it again cause I didn't know why it did that.
<pollypocket> ok I found a simply demonstration example, http://www.ababasoft.com/music/music01.html if I go to this site with ubuntu-firefox  there is no sound. all music players are off. is this an alsa problem or a firefox problem ??
<kashual> =:0) precompile the win driver and implement it on the ubunut core ^^
<Pensacola> I formatted my external hd as fat32 but now I don't have write acces, what can I do?
<theBeno> Ok thanks, because there is something wrong with my pc, and I need to boot from floppy.  It's a new lappy and my brother did something to it.
<beesandflowers> erUSUL: thank you for your help. i will continue tickling google to get me some helpful results. i appreciate your time
<snoops> mistraal something like this from terminal? killall gnome-window-decorator
<erUSUL> beesandflowers: no problem ;) good luck
<mistraal> ok
<snoops> mistraal then gnome-window-decorator &
<nso> lol @ tickling google
<snoops> then mistraal compiz --replace gconf &
<jrib> nso: of course:  what you are going to do is type without the quotes, 'ls -l /home/your_username/.Xauthority', and the third and fourth columns should be the same as your user.  If it says 'root' instead, then that is the problem.  If it does say root, just delete the file with 'sudo rm /home/your_username/.Xauthority'.  Do the same for .ICEauthority
<doug_> ok i am at the place where it says grug>
<doug_> what do I type now
<Captain_Fleming> I feel good... I just managed to get eagle on my box ^-^
<pollypocket> well im gonna try to reboot and see if im lucky
<Spitfireleet> "user not authorized to use x server, aborting" help
<doug_> to reinstall the grub bootloader
<Dimensions> hie ... how can i tell my script to check system date if the date is this or time then call another script else do nothing
<qwerty2k> doug_, i dont mean to be rude, but i havent given you exaclty what you need, all you have to do is follow the instructions line by line
<Amwyll> Ok, thanks anyway guys... Bye
<AshDragonScale> got a couple questions... I have a Wireless Network between my windows pc, my winlaptop and ubuntu. this is working fine however I cannot get the internet (dialup) to work at the same time as the wireless network. I have to disable the WLAN to go anywhere on the interent, any sugestions? and what is the best dvd player for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pensacola> I formatted my external hd as fat32 but now I don't have write acces, what can I do?
<erUSUL> Pensacola: how did you mounted the drive?
<qwerty2k> :)
<bigbill52a> fat32 partitions should be 32gig or less
<mistraal> snoops: Gtk Warning: Cannot open display on the gnome-window-decorator & command
<FirstStrike> Pensacola: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<FirstStrike> add: /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<nso> jrib: ok thanks...i'll probably be back because i dont know what I'm doing
<qwerty2k> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FirstStrike> replace /media/windows with wherever you mounted it
<FirstStrike> or want to mount it i should say
<FirstStrike> mistraal: having problems getting Compiz going?
<tengil> i accidently removed my top panel and when i try to readd everything like it was before i notice for example if i open gaim i used to get an icon up with it and if i closed the gaim window it was still running and in my top panel(like systray in windows) how do i get this back. when i close the gaim window now the program exists
<mistraal> yes
<mistraal> :(
<mistraal> I I get no window decorations
<FirstStrike> did you follow the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-e9df73226d918293a329768e56979d33309ffb28
<Veris> Has anyone here ever had a problem with the Davicom Ethernet Cards and the tulip drivers?
<mistraal> no I followed : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216480
<bigbill52a> i have external drive with 3 32gig or less partitions and they automatically mounted when i plugged it in
<FirstStrike> go with the guide i posted. it's a bit better.
<FirstStrike> and provides you with a lot more info
<FirstStrike> i just installed it about 15 minutes ago and it worked. using the guide on the forum; didn't work.
<snoops> FirstStrike the guide mistraal posted looks fine, xgl running no problem.. but gnome-window-decorator throwing a fit when trying to start
<santa99> he guys what is the default font from Ubuntu
<FirstStrike> does he have any console output?
<mistraal> I read something about Ati cards and display 1 somewhere
<mistraal> has that anything to do with it?+
<tengil> no takers on my gaim problem?
<NBrRII> Hi
<FirstStrike> tengil: isn't that in gaim's config?
<santa99> no ideas about the default font ?
<Pensacola> thx FirstStrike
<FirstStrike> i seem to remember a plugin like that
<m0> Hi how do we use jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin , like how do we install this?
<tengil> FirstStrike: i dont think so i only happened to remove the panel and then when adding it again it did this. havent done anything with gaim
<m0> I want to install JAVA SDK 5.0
<AshDragonScale> got a couple questions... I have a Wireless Network between my windows pc, my winlaptop and ubuntu. this is working fine however I cannot get the internet (dialup) to work at the same time as the wireless network. I have to disable the WLAN to go anywhere on the interent, any sugestions? and what is the best dvd player for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> m0: chmod +x *.bin && sudo ./*.bin
<Polkadots> This is going to seem trivial: In windows I could press the middle mouse button (the wheel) and then scroll like that but just moving the mouse. Is there a way to do yhat in Linux?
<santa99> I'm getting crazy
<doug_> yeah but i don't know what to type at this point
<doug_> i have never worked with linux
<doug_> so it looks strange
<snoops> mistraal I would try cgwd.. basically it's gnome-window-decorator with theming
<doug_> i don't know what i call my HD
<cdubya> doug_, what are you trying to do?
<FirstStrike> AshDragonScale: well as far as dvd player, i'd recommend xine
<doug_> i don't understand the text
<doug_> I am at the place where the screen is black and itr says grub<
<doug_> trying to reinstall the bootloader
<AshDragonScale> FirstStrike:  ok i got ogle.... not very pretty but if it does the job...
<snoops> mistraal and you should just be able to apt-get install it.. but instead of running gnome-window-decorator, replace it with cgwd
<godzirra> is there not a placeto download live cds?
<godzirra> i cant seem to find it in the download area of the site
<erUSUL> godzirra: desktop cd is alive cd
<abhinay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20889 (lspci output)  help me with installing xgl on my system ? wich thread i should fallow to install xgl ?
<mistraal> gset-compiz is missing
<godzirra> Ahh ok.
<mistraal> apparently
<godzirra> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> godzirra: no problem
<FirstStrike> xine has some nice skins. you can preview, download and install them from inside xine. and it's got many, many configuration options for optimal performance.
<UU> ??
<cdubya> doug_, did the system ever work right?
<doug_> yes
<snoops> 64bit edition mistraal?
<cdubya> doug_, you might try sudo grub-install --recheck
<doug_> i did an update and it said no operating system after restarting
<mistraal> nope 32
<Aphex_Twin> do you know a tool to make quick graphical logos?
<doug_> do I type that at grub?
<santa99> no ideas about the default font ?
<tuxtux> ciao
<NBrRII> Hi, I have bought Logitech's "Cordless Desktop Remote Control S510". With hotkeys I am now able to use the multimedia keys, but there are still some keys left on the keyboard (also on the remote control). I already tried showkeys and setkeycodes, but I dont get the scancodes of theese keys with showkey
<mistraal> its not on any of my repos
<tengil> FirstStrike: for future reference it was add notification area to panel
<tengil> :)
<cdubya> doug_, you booted the LiveCD
<FirstStrike> ok :P
<erUSUL> FirstStrike: ;) yes but you have to be a "Master of the Known Universe" to tweak them all
<doug_> yes
<UU> 
<FirstStrike> lol erUSUL
<doug_> then i did cntr, alt fi
<doug_> then I typed grub
<doug_> now what
<doug_> ?
<doug_> it says grub.
<doug_> waiting for instructions
<cdubya> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<doug_> i am there i just don't get what i am supposed to type to fix it
<snoops> mistraal you did add those repositories from the guide right?
<wweasel> How do I get MPlayer to play .flv files?
<wweasel> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doug_> ok i have to do this after work
<mistraal> snoops: yessir
<santa99> couldn't someone say me whats the default font under system->preferences->font
<mistraal> snoops: I'm reading that its supposedly not needed ... that I should use gconf-editor
<erUSUL> doug_: is somthing like 'root (hdn,m)' and then 'setup (hdk)' where n is the number of the disk and m of the partition you have /boot/ or/and / . k is the number of the disk you want grub installed
<three> does anyone remember where the How-To guide for instlling nvidia gfx drivers is?
<cdubya> erUSUL, he left, but I'm glad you chimed in, because I've not gone that route.....just booted the LiveCD and opened a terminal, then used grub-install device_name or grub-install --recheck
<h4ch3r> hello
<snoops> mistraal yeah.. you shouldn't need gset-compiz at all
<m0> So whenever we do sudo ./mybinfile.bin it runs that bin file?
<h4ch3r> can upgrade of breezy for hoary??
<jrib> !upgrade > h4ch3r
<santa99> join #fonts
<erUSUL> m0: if it has executable permision yes
<erUSUL> !nvidia > three
<h4ch3r> jrib,
<m0> thanks erUSUL
<h4ch3r> back version of ubuntu breezy for horry via dpkg?
<three> erUSUL: what does that mean?
<m0> my last question would be, if we do ./ what does it mean ?
<feedback> alguien que hable espaol ?
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lakbu> how can i specify a default selected in time_zone_select ?
<erUSUL> three: check the ubotu pm
<lakbu> oops
<lakbu> wrong channel
<three> ok
<h4ch3r> jrib,
<UU> cann't dislplay the full message at the xchat.
<h4ch3r> hi man
<chaddy> m0: this directory, like sh ./foo
<jrib> h4ch3r: I don't understand exactly what you mean.  Are you running hoary now?  And do you want to upgrade your distribution to breezy?
<m0> hmm
<h4ch3r> jrib, no
<m0> hmm
<h4ch3r> get back hoary
<m0> that means my jdk is in my userspace
<m0> is that good to do ?/
<UU> ..
<h4ch3r> I'm use breezy i go back hoary
<m0> it is in /home/m0/jdk1.5.0_08
<h4ch3r> dist-upgrade
<justafish> I've just upgraded my mobo to a nforce4 chipset- now I can't boot into ubuntu because it's on a sata drive which doesn't seem to be supported with this chipset. I don't really know what to do now..
<h4ch3r> for back
<h4ch3r> ??
<jrib> h4ch3r: that's not really possible without a reinstall afaik.  But maybe we can fix what is not working for you in breezy?
<erUSUL> h4ch3r: downgrading is not supported by apt
<tengil> where can i change colors of the time and color of highlighted and not highlighted applications in the panels?
<m0> erUSUL: where do you usually install java sdk ?/
<justafish> when you boot the live dapper cd it doesn't see the sata drive either
<h4ch3r> erUSUL, back version breezy for warty if possible "apt-get"??
<erUSUL> m0: i intalled it under /opt/
<Linux-Mania> Can I use LILO loader with ubuntu GRUB is waiting on booting time
<m0> erUSUL: what is so special about opt?
<erUSUL> m0: is a place to put OPTional software in unix systems
<UU> ?
<m0> erUSUL: so can I just mv it to opt ?
<jeong> yay it works.
<h4ch3r> ohhh shit
<chaddy> Linux-Mania: why not just edit grub to reduce the wait?
<h4ch3r> and now?
<h4ch3r> I go back windows :'(
<jeong> ..don't do it!
<jeong> :D
<erUSUL> m0: move it?!? when the installer asks you whare to put the files type /opt/
<m0> mv: cannot move `jdk1.5.0_08/' to `/opt/jdk1.5.0_08': Permission denied
<m0> but I already installed it in /home/m0/jdk1.5.0_0
<erUSUL> m0: use sudo
<MrRio> m0: sudo mv
<h4ch3r> i see guys
<UU> mC ,you tray sudo command
<m0> but I already installed it, would it affect anything ?/
<Linux-Mania> chaddy:  no no GRUB loading open up GRUB very slow
<chaddy> ah
<UU> why don't dislplay full message at xchat ?
<m0> thanks guys
<chaddy> don't turn the computer off so much and it won't be an issue, Linux-Mania
<UU> at the end of char is lost .
<proselyte> i installed my wusb54g adapter, but after i shut down, the installation seems to have broken
<proselyte> i used this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588&highlight=wusb54g
<Linux-Mania> chaddy:  can LILO work for dapper drake
<m0> how do we switch windows using keyboard quickly?
<Jurgeni> does someone know what could be the problem. my networking has died, computer gets ip-address from router, but it cannot establish connection to anywhere and I cannot connect to it from other computer
<chaddy> not sure, Linux-Mania, don't see why not
<erUSUL> m0: alt + tab
<m0> erUSUL: ah okoay thanks
<Jurgeni> funny thing is that I don't remember doing anything, it just was like that one day
<m0> I don't see any wow effects in ubuntu
<Linux-Mania> chaddy:  thanks Ubuntu will work with GRUB :(
<erUSUL> Jurgeni: no ping or anything
<m0> I thought it would be cooler than windows
<erUSUL> ?
<m0> like a mac
<chaddy> m0: learn more about it an what you think is cool, then implement it
<chaddy> s/an/and
<erUSUL> m0: install and configure xgl for 'wow effects'
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: no, just "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<m0> erUSUL: that in the apt-get?/
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: and no answer when pinging from other computer
<jeong> erUSUL, if I install xgl and don't like it.. will uninstalling it mess anything up?
<erUSUL> Jurgeni: !!?? even with sudo ping ...
<erUSUL> jeong: i don't know never done it
<ubuntu> hi guys
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: yep, it doesn't help
<ubuntu> who was talking bout weehcat ?
<jeong> hmm, k.
<snoops> jeong there's more to it than just installing it.. but if you undo the changes you make from the guide you followed.. then yes.. no problems
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: hardware works, when I boot to windows there is no problem
<ubuntu> hi Acid___
<erUSUL> Jurgeni: can you post the output of 'ifconfig -a'?? use pastebin
<ubuntu> erUSUL:
<ubuntu> hi
<itsdaveperdue> Heya folks, anyone now of the problem using Turions with Ubuntu?  I'm trying to install on my laptop (Turion 64 2.0GHz) but the performance is horrible.
<dpupp> im switching from breezy to dapper. I have a xorg.conf which has a tri-monitor setup... im wanting to pass the xorg.conf over to dapper, is it ok to just copy and replace? or are the xorg.conf from dapper and breezy different?
<itsdaveperdue> they're a little different I believe, you may want to just copy your settings over manually
<erUSUL> dpupp: during upgrade you will be asked about what to do with the conf file just answer to keep it
<cortez> hello. does anyone know how I can generate a new locale in dapper?  ``dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales isn't working for me
<ubuntu> ubuntu is nice
<croach_> hi
<jeong> ubuntu IS nice ;)
<itsdaveperdue> word
<dpupp> erusul, thanks. but im already in dapper on a clean swtich.... so might just have to copy over settings manually.
<croach_> i cant get my sounds to work
<itsdaveperdue> but unfortunately my Turion 64 doesn't think so...
<erUSUL> cortez: System>Admin>language support
<cortez> my LANGUAGE environment variable is set to "en_US:en_GB:en" and believe it or not, the absence of an en_GB locale is causing 'dd' to segfault.
<ubuntu> croach_:  got alsa installed?
<cortez> erUSUL: I meant non-graphically.
<erUSUL> dpupp: yes you can copy it
<croach_> using nforce2 and optical cable.... spdif?
<croach_> yes
<cortez> besides, there is no "English (United Kingdom)" there, I checked.
<ubuntu> croach_:  open konsole
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20892
<exs> Hello. I notice there is an ideas wiki. I really like this, but It would be even better if we could get a "definite implementation" section, where the most wanted ideas/features will be (for certain) made into the new release (edgy eft in this case at the moment)
<dpupp> i have a bad feeling im about to muck something up ^_^ wEEeeeE!!!
<ubuntu> FirstStrike: hi dude, wb
<croach_> yes
<cdubya> itsdaveperdue, I've heard of problems, but mostly with folks trying to install the 64-bit version.
<FirstStrike> hi
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: had to save that to usb-stick first and move to other machine where network works :)
<ubuntu> croach_: run the aumix command
<Sttuttter> hi, i can print from anything but adobe reader...what should the command to print to a cups printer be?
<ubuntu> see if nothing is muted
<Jurgeni> erUSUL: eth1 is interface that is connected to network
<dpupp> thanks everyone. i'll be back in a few min after i break something else. ^_^
<jeong> lol
<croach_> aumix ..... "command not found"
<ubuntu> dpupp:  good luck
<FirstStrike> i've got an AMD 64 processor but i've heard nothing but bad things about the 64 bit version.
<ubuntu> croach_: install it
<itsdaveperdue> cdubya: I've tried the 386 version also, they both seem to crap on me, heh.  I've been keeping an eye on the forums and I can't find a solution.
<FirstStrike> i'm running 386 just fine on an AMD 64 3700+
<itsdaveperdue> FirstStrike: It's regarding a turion 64.  It's running super slow
<m0> can we set up "path" as in windows?/
<FirstStrike> scary
<catadoxas> Im kinda despared I cant seem to get the drivers for my ati x600 card set up properly... my flgxinfo allways tells me that mesa3d is running opengl
<cdubya> itsdaveperdue, ouch
<catadoxas> ive even checked the forums
<chaddy> FirstStrike: I'm running the 64bit, it's fine, honest
<catadoxas> and it seems there is a known bug
<catadoxas> but the procedure there didnt help
<catadoxas> any ideas?
<itsdaveperdue> I've run other 64-bit distros ok,  but not Ubuntu, blah
<FirstStrike> yea, but i use wine for gaming and such.
<catadoxas> but waiting for the next driver
<croach_> nope nothings muted
<ubuntu> FirstStrike:  with wine isint it slow?
<FirstStrike> nope
<UU> \bing
<itsdaveperdue> do you guys think that disabling apic it might help?
<chaddy> you can do a 32bit chroot for wine, haven't got round to it myself, yet
<manmadha> harisund, he.. u know the FM for south( i mean andhra....)
<catadoxas> but there is no directx is there?
<FirstStrike> half life 2 runs better for me on ubuntu than it does on windows
<jeong> really?
<catadoxas> i run hl2 on cedega
<seppe> hi, has anyone tried processing (see processing.org) on ubuntu?
<jeong> i tried running steam through wine yesterday but got some kind of error
<FirstStrike> saga of ryzom, with the 2.6.17 kernel and a patch to wine runs perfectly as well.
<manmadha> he any body from india
<manmadha> ?
<ubuntu> croach_:  u installed aummix?
<dmglouis> im indian
<croach_> yes
<jeong> with wine, you don't have to have copies of the exes or files or anything on an ext3 partition right?  You can just run them from the Windows partition orn o?
<jeong> *or no
<dmglouis> not lived there for a long time
<ubuntu> make sure alsa and it other serivces r runing
<manmadha> dmglouis, u know how to get the FM online?
<FirstStrike> jeong: yes, you can run them from the windows partition too
<manmadha> dmglouis, for indian music?
<itsdaveperdue> I'm going to try i386 again.
<croach_> how do i check that?
<dmglouis> manmadha:what language?
<manmadha> dmglouis, telugu
<ubuntu> use rcconf to chk for which service are starting on bootup
<dmglouis> manmadha:try raaga.com
<ubuntu> make sure alsa is there
<manmadha> dmglouis, i want the FM services
<jeong> First, do you run CS under wine too then?
<catadoxas> any ideas for a kernel for dapper drake? I m about to compile mine. shall I just get the vanilla sources?
<dmglouis> manmadha:whats fm services?
<ubuntu> dmglouis:  fm radio?
<Mistraal> ok that screwed up. I edited gdm.conf-config now it won't load x properly. Hangs the machine completely. No way of switching to tty1 or anything. How can I change that gdm.conf?
<manmadha> dmglouis, radio
<dmglouis> manmadha:im not sure
<manmadha> dmglouis, ok no probs
<ubuntu> Mistraal:  chk the folder if it made a backup
<dmglouis> manmadha:you want good songs go to raaga
<Mistraal> can't
<Mistraal> no access to disk
<manmadha> dmglouis, ya i know
<dmglouis> manmadha:i think they have telegu
<dmglouis> manmadha:oh then n/m
<Mistraal> the machine has hung
<ubuntu> Mistraal:  use console
<ubuntu> cd /etc/gdm
<ubuntu> make sure gdm. conf is there
<Mistraal> tried. Machine... not X ... has hung
<ubuntu> and if u see any backup?
<Mistraal> can't switch tty
<Mistraal> doesn't respond to keyboarf
<ubuntu> ooh
<ubuntu> try booting from live cd
<Mistraal> did that
<Mistraal> can't mount HD
<ubuntu> wo0t :O
<Mistraal> is there any way of not booting to X? Holding shift or ctrl or something?
<ubuntu> restart ubuntu , and start this time in resuce mode
<ubuntu> rescue*
<Mistraal> how?
<ubuntu> it gives option
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm trying to get vmware running using a windows xp iso, i used this guide - http://www.vdomck.org/blog/2006/06/15/running-windows-under-ubuntu/ , but am not quite sure where to put the iso. can anyone help me out?
<Mistraal> boot the CD?
<Mistraal> ahh
<Salgat> press escape before it loads Ubuntu
<Mistraal> through the grub
<ubuntu> yes
<Salgat> and you will get a list
<ubuntu> it asks me here
<ubuntu> it should ask there too :)
<croach_> ubuntu yes the alsa ir running
<Rookie-> why use a linuxsystem if everyone wants to run MS apps ??
<manmadha> harisund, he.. u know the FM for south( i mean andhra....)
<ubuntu> Rookie-:  i totally agree
<Rookie-> why not use windows then ...
<Ivanowitch> Hi, I'm trying to make my computers irda-port work, and then make it talk to my cellphone... but so far, i've got nothing :(
<ubuntu> if u wana try win apps on linux, stck to winblows
<ubuntu> croach_:  no idea then
<Salgat> Rookie:  Because Linux has a million apps for each app that Windows has :P
<Rookie-> yea, ppl who codes it for free too .... they do it for the fun
<Ivanowitch> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> ue bluetooth to connect
<linopil> any idea for scanner working for root user? what permissions ?
<Ivanowitch> can't, neither my computer or my phone got it... which sucks, i know :(
<Rookie-> linopil - perm should be 655
<gan|y|med>  how is the ipw2200 (wlan) firmware implemented in ubuntu? i have my own kernel, but there is no hotplug dir to put the firmware into. but the standard kernel works with wlan.
<ubuntu> is ird module installed?
<croach_> i can get the sound working if i dont use the optical input.... but then i cant use my 5.1 system
<linopil> 10x Rookie-
<Ivanowitch> err... i think so... it seems that i've got the software i need, just a matter of configuring it...
<m0> I am having trouble with something. How do I add a shortcut (eclipse) to my Acpplications button ?
<m0> or in the Panel
<nopcode> i've been trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy to dapper... but the server fails to reboot afterwards... tried it two times now :/
<ubuntu> Ivanowitch:  install service, turn infra on ur phone and the services of infra on ur pc , then try connecting
<itsdaveperdue> m0: right-click, add to panel
<itsdaveperdue> m0: then application launcher, or custom launcher
<ubuntu> hi dvae
<ubuntu> dave*
<itsdaveperdue> hiya Ubuntu
<m0> Thank you itsdaveperdue
<itsdaveperdue> no prob bob
<itsdaveperdue> or, m0
<m0> itsdaveperdue: but how do I use the icon?
<m0> eclipse's icon
<m0> i can't browse to the eclipse executable since tis not an icon
<itsdaveperdue> You want to add a shortcut to the panel or the desktop?
<m0> panel
<m0> the icon is a question mark
<ubuntu> brb
<itsdaveperdue> is it not is the application menu?
<m0> itsdaveperdue: no it isn't It is on the panel
<gan|y|med> how is wlan firmware implemented in ubuntu? udev?
<ubuntu> back
<itsdaveperdue> m0: do you know how to start it from the console?
<m0> itsdaveperdue: yea by just typing eclipse
<Chaks> is there a core ubuntu iso for download?
<bburns> How do I make an application start when ubuntu starts?
<bburns> for instance, syslog-ng
<itsdaveperdue> m0: So click add to panel, then select Custom Launcher, type eclipse in the command, and select an icon, you should be good
<ubuntu> add it to init.d
<bburns> ubuntu, how would I do that?
<Ng> bburns: the syslog-ng package should include a script that gets dropped into /etc/init.d/ and then a symlink to that in /etc/rc2.d/ will make it start at boot
<m0> itsdaveperdue: yea but when I select an ICON and I goto eclipse directoy, I see nothing present inorder to choose
<bburns> Ng, do you run syslog-ng
<Ng> nope
<bburns> Ng, how would I know which scripts are what
<m0> itsdaveperdue: i only see custom default icons from pixmaps
<ubuntu> i have syslog running here
<bburns> ubuntu, syslog-ng ?
<Ng> ubuntu: syslog != syslog-ng
<ubuntu> oh ok
<itsdaveperdue> m0: that means you have to find the icon one the internet or select a different one
<ubuntu> my error
<ubuntu> sorry
<m0> itsdaveperdue: when I press the browse button, wont allow me to use same icon the executable is using
<Ng> bburns: the syslog-ng package includes /etc/init.d/syslog-ng
<Captain_Fleming> Any1 here knows good cd-r burning software?
<ubuntu> Captain_Fleming:  k3b
<itsdaveperdue> m0: sorry m0, I'm kind of a newbie, so there might be another way to get the icon.
<bburns> Ng, how do I know which script is what
<m0> itsdaveperdue:  its okay
<bburns> Ng, I see syslog-ng.init, is that it?
<Ng> bburns: what do you mean by "which script"?
<Ng> bburns: how did you install syslog-ng?
<m0> hey guys so is there a way to get the ICON from an Executable?
<bburns> ./configure
<bburns> make && make install
<Captain_Fleming> ubuntu: Uhm, can he also burn mp3 cd's.
<Ng> bburns: why not use the package that's already available in ubuntu? :)
<ubuntu> Captain_Fleming: yes
<bburns> Ng, I used the 2.x stable
<linopil> command line command for adding common user to root group  < temporarily >
<Ng> bburns: then I would assume that the .init script is the one you need to put into /etc/init.d and symlink to /etc/rc2.d/
<Ng> bburns: I would suggest reading their install docs though :)
<Stroganoff> no
<Ng> linopil: sudo adduser someusername admin   (assuming by "root group" you mean they get sudo access)
<bburns> Ng, there are no install docs, trust me, ive looked -- I see the init script but no symlink
<linopil> 10x Ng
<Stroganoff> Ng, use update-rc.d instead
<Ng> bburns: you have to make the symlink: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/syslog-ng /etc/rc2.d/S10syslog-ng
<Stroganoff> man update-rc.d
<bburns> Ng, huh
<gwilma> Does anyone know how to force the removal of a package? I've tried installing jedit from a .deb, but now get errors like : "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute old post-removal script: No such file or directory"
<bburns> Ng, do I need to make a folder in init.d for syslog-ng?
<Stroganoff> bburns, ~# man update-rc.d
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm trying to get vmware running using a windows xp iso, i used this guide - http://www.vdomck.org/blog/2006/06/15/running-windows-under-ubuntu/ , but am not quite sure where to put the iso. can anyone help me out?
<phlax> hi - ive got a dapper install from a livecd - when booting the loopback is not properly configed - interfaces file seems to be ok - any ideas?
<Ng> bburns: no, there don't tend to be folders in init.d. you might want to use update-rc.d as Stroganoff suggests, to make the symlink for you
<bburns> Ng, but should i just cp /path/to/dir/syslog-ng.init /etc/init.d/ first?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Update-rc.d
<ubuntu> nite guys
<ubuntu> god bless
<bburns> k, thanks ng and stroganoff
<ubuntu> ng tc man
<lastnode> God Bless ubotu
<lastnode> ubuntu even :)
<ubuntu> lastnode: ty same to u
<nightattack> how can I make opera my default browser?
<bburns> Stoganoff: so.. update-rc.d /path/to/syslog-ng.init defaults
<linopil> admin question
<Shish> I just switched graphics cards, and now X won't start -- how do I know what driver to use?
<linopil> can a group be a member user of other group ?
<bburns> Stroganoff: so.. update-rc.d /path/to/syslog-ng.init defaults
<lordhelmet> use a very basic xorg.conf and try the vesa driver (or nv or ati for nvidia or ati cards)
<Ng> linopil: no
<Jamminpotato> hey
<nightattack> how can I make opera my default browser?
<bburns> nightattack > !repeat
<Ng> Shish: what's your new graphics card? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you reconfigure X and select the driver you need
<`m0> Hi, I am wondering how can I scan for available wireless locations?
<PuGz> hey guys. i just got my usb tv card working with ubuntu! hooray!
<Jamminpotato> i have a really n00b question, involving how to see my windows partition on my hdd from a ubuntu live cd? can anyone help?
<cdubya> nightattack, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<A-L-P-H-A> Does Edgy Eft use X.org 7.1?
<bburns> Ng: so.. update-rc.d /path/to/syslog-ng.init defaults
<nightattack> cdubya, thanks :)
<cdubya> np
<lmosher> If you run the script "script  <filename>" how do I get <filename> from within the script?
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: check out this web page: http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: you want to add a line to /etc/fstab like this: /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 , then mount -a
<`m0> I am wondering how can I scan for available wireless locations?
<Ng> `m0: either in the properties of the wireless interface in System->Administration->Networking, or with "iwlist scan" in a terminal
<Jamminpotato> thanks chaddy, i'll try that
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: that will keep listing the latest packages ubuntu has
<quiet> if anyone interested in a custom icon for the Gnome Main Menu: http://quiet.unixcorps.org
<lordhelmet> lmosher: assuming it's bash, it should be the variable $1 if i remember right
<Ng> bburns: I think so, but I don't use update-rc.d, so I'm not sure
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, thanks!
<PuGz> `m0: sudo iwlist eth0 scan
<bburns> Ng: what do you use
<`m0> Ng: thankyou
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: np
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, Now I gotta bookmark that site.  Very handy
<Jamminpotato> one other question is there a bash command to change screen resolution?
<`m0> PuGz: Thanks
<Ng> quiet: I just make the symlink by hand
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: the rest of distrowatch.com is too!
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<quiet> Ng, to set the custom icon you mean?
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, thanks 1680x1050 was not one of the live cd default options =/
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, I'm actually looking for a way to search for a distro that uses x.org 7.1
<Ng> quiet: no, I was talking to the wrong person, sorry ;)
<quiet> ok
<Ng> bburns: I just make the symlink by hand
<bburns> Ng, It is looking for the init file from the /etc/init.d  dir
<Ng> quiet: the logo image file is kinda big though ;)
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: ahh... in steps distrowatch.com again! http://distrowatch.com/search.php
<chaddy> bah /me has to make do with 1440x900 :-(
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, really want to fix my three monitor setup that I can't get working with ubuntu.  Used to work in breezy, but dies in dapper drake
<bburns> Ng, does that mean that I need to cp /path/to/syslog-ng.init /etc/init.d first?
* Ropechoborra i'll be back ! :P
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: use the search on that page to search for distros using xorg 7.1
<Ng> bburns: like I said, I'm really not familiar with update-rc.d. To do it quickly by hand, sudo cp /path/to/syslog-ng.init /etc/init.d/syslog-ng ; sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/syslog-ng /etc/rc2.d/S10syslog-ng
<`m0> I see Wirless connection (eth1 is active) Ethernet connection (eth0 is active) Modem Connection (ppp not configured)
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, i can't find fstab in etc, maybe because its a live cd?
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, thanks... it was in the packages serarches off that page.
<`m0> But when I do sudo iwlist eth1 scan  it says
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: these distros: Ark, Fedora 6, Frugalware, gentoo, gobolinux, kateos, mandriva
<`m0> Interface doesn't support scannign
<hoot> hey guys ... the other day i found this "addition" to ubuntu ... something like "ubuntu easy" which was suppoesed to install real player & wmv player and nvidia drivers ... anyone know what it's called and where can i find it
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: i have personally tried and like these: frugalware, gentoo and kateos... but in my opinion ubuntu is the best distro... its a shame u cant get it working
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: if it's not already there you should be safe to "touch /etc/fstab" then edit it
<PuGz> hoot: easyubuntu
<`m0> Any ideas why I get "interface doesn't support scanning)
<chaddy> hoot: easyubuntu
<`m0> if in System->Administration->Networking it says Wirless connection is eth1
<hoot> hahha... nice
<`m0> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<PuGz> hoot: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, it says permission denied, when i try to touch it, whats the command to change permissions (sorry i'm really a linux n00b)
<chaddy> sudo, Jamminpotato
<augustin> hello
<Jamminpotato> thanks forgot that chaddy
<chaddy> sudo some_command
<nso> jrib: you there?
<chaddy> np
<augustin> someone here to help me with a BIG partition problem please?
<`m0> now when I do sudo iwlist eth1 scan, it says no scan results
<A-L-P-H-A> PuGz, maybe today it'll change (fingers crossed)
<danieleboyo> can anyone help me with smb?
<jrib> nso: yes, but gery very frustrated with dell on the phone at the moment.  What's up?
<PuGz> hoot: you may also want to look at this: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<augustin> as in: on a dual-boot system, WinXP install program can see my various partitions (NTFS, Ext3, FAT32, etc), but GParted can only see an unpartitioned disk?
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: perhaps!
<bburns> Ng, I did both, yours and update-rc.d to make sure it worked, was that bad?
<Linuturk_eats> is automatix realy all that? I have a hard time trusting it
<bur[n] er> augustin: try qtparted?
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, what dose touch do, the command ran but nothign really happened
<hoot> PuGz: thanx man
<Linuturk_eats> I get the feeling it's going to hose my system
<itsdaveperdue> m0: make sure the wireless card is turned on with any hardware switch you may have, also make sure the correct modules are loaded (not sure how, but google has lots of info)
<chaddy> try ls /etc/ you should now see the new file, Jamminpotato
<PuGz> `m0: you could try removing the module, stopping all network controlling programs, and then ifconfig eth1 up and then the scan?
<Jamminpotato> k
<danieleboyo> my file sharing properties are correct, but my computer is not detected in the network
<jrib> nso: I'm gonna go grab lunch, but just ask the channel or I should be back in about half an hour
<danieleboyo> any ideas?
<Ivanowitch> ok, so now, i've got my infrared working... turned out that it was a bios configuration thing.. :S... can anyone help me connect to my phone? it's a nokia 6610i, and I've got gnokii, but it tells me, that it would break my phone if it connected... any solutions?
<nso> jrib: I did what you said but then I realied I didnt know what I was doiing...so I just reinstalled ubuntu and set up my video and monitor drivers for ati and after the restart it did the same exact thing
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<`m0> PuGz: how do I remove the module?
<PuGz> A-L-P-H-A: that also tells you what packages are in what version of ubuntu
<PuGz> `m0: sudo modprobe -rv MODULE_NAME
<ProN00b> is ubuntu going to be using some strange "gnome web browser" in its next release ?
<Ng> no
<Ng> firefox will still be the default
<itsdaveperdue> Epiphany, if you want
<ProN00b> ok
<A-L-P-H-A> I'm having a problem with having multiple video cards, using the DRI ati drivers. e shoot:
<A-L-P-H-A> I removed the PCI card, to attempt to just use the AGP. No problems, "dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" made X work with the AGP card.
<A-L-P-H-A> However, when I tried to merge the new xorg.conf with the old, it dies. I believe that this is an issue with the drivers, causing the lock up.
<A-L-P-H-A> So, I can get the card to work with either the PCI or the AGP, but not both.
<`m0> PuGz: what would the module name be?
<A-L-P-H-A> sorry (bad paste)
<ProN00b> firefox default = good
<danieleboyo> anyone help with samba?
<Jamminpotato> if a file is read only the command to make it not read only is?
<A-L-P-H-A> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189651 <-- is the post to describe my problem.
<augustin> bur[n] er, thanks
<rockets40> hi everyone
<cdubya> firefox default = not good for some
<PuGz> `m0: perhaps you shouldn't bother with that... whats your problem?
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: chmod 777 filename
<Ng> cdubya: such as?
<cdubya> Ng, won't use it.
<`m0> PuGz: I cannot scan for wireless networks
<rockets40> anybody knows how to boot a powerpc g3 form cd?
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, 777?
<Ng> cdubya: I mean who isn't it good for?
<PuGz> `m0: are you currently connected to one?
<itsdaveperdue> So really, no one has any information on making a Turion 64 work with Ubuntu?  Either with i386 or x86_64?
<`m0> PuGz: it says No Scan Results for eth1
<cdubya> Ng, me
<`m0> PuGz: how do I check if I am connected
<rockets40> i want to install ubuntu on my g3 mac
<sethk> rockets40, if it is like the g4 you press a key during boot up.  I forget the key, but check apple's site
<cdubya> danielboyo, what's the issue
<chaddy> permissions are a bit complicated at first, Jamminpotato
<`m0> PuGz: it says interface eth1 is active
<jonass> how can i increase mic volume?
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, ok
<Ng> cdubya: you have the choice to use something else, I was more looking for reasons why it's not good
<PuGz> `m0: ifconfig <- does that list an ip under the eth1 section?
<cdubya> Ng, hangs terribly after a short time of use
<rockets40> sethk: it's g3
<Ng> cdubya: have you filed a bug report?
<danieleboyo> cdubya, my linux box is detected in my windows network, but i cant access anything on it. it says to enter a username and password, but i have not set any
<rockets40> sethk: i tried all keys
<`m0> PuGz: no
<`m0> PuGz: it doesn't place IP
<sethk> rockets40, yes, I know.  check the docs.  It isn't like a pc, you have to hod the thing down for a long time
<jonass> how can i increase mic volume?
<cdubya> Ng, it was told me that it's due to flash/java, but nothing that I could do would resolve the issue.....
<PuGz> `m0: what does iwconfig say about the essid for eth1?
<jonass> ok i have the answer ,)
<chaddy> jonass: alsamixer
<sethk> rockets40, apple's web site has the info, so don't guess, just look it up.
<cdubya> danielboyo, do you have a shared folder setup?
<danieleboyo> yup
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, i can't save file chagnes cause it's a live cd =//....
<rockets40> sethk: thanx
<Ng> cdubya: does it work without any plugins and with a fresh profile?
<`m0> PuGz: IT takes forever to Activate Interface
<PuGz> `m0: what do you mean?
<cdubya> Ng, I don't think so, but I think I tried that too.
<duane_> hello
<cdubya> danielboyo, and the machine you're trying to connect from, it's a legit user on the linux box/
<`m0> PuGz: Hmm when I do ifconfig all I see is lo (loopback)
<duane_> I installed some gtk-engine-* debs
<chaddy> hmm, /me didn't really consider that aspect, Jamminpotato
<duane_> how can i use them?
<PuGz> `m0: ooohh... type this: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<PuGz> `m0: then do: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<danieleboyo> cdubya, ilegit user? i am trying to view a folder on my linux box from my windows computer
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, if i were to copy the contents of the cd to an external hdd and set the bios to boot to usb would that work?
<`m0> PuGz: It says SIOCSIFFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<PuGz> `m0: after which command?
<`m0> PuGz: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<cdubya> danielboyo, a legitimate user
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: there is a way of using usb with the live CD, my best advice is go to a bookshop and look in "Ubuntu Hacks" from O'reilly, take your camera
<chaddy> or buy it
<cdubya> danielboyo, and I understood that....;)
<Jamminpotato> buying from o'reilly is never bad
<Linuturk_eats> is there a way to get Evolution 2.8 on Dapper w/o hosing my system?
<Jamminpotato> well thanks chaddy for all your help
<Guest142> moin moin
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: I can guarantee it's not a purchase you will regret ;-)
<chaddy> np
<danieleboyo> cdubya, i know what legit stands for, does that mean i have to set up another suer account on my ubuntu for the windows machine?
<Chaks> well, is there a ubuntu core iso for download?
<`m0> PuGz: when I do ifconfig eth1 up, it says SIOCSIFFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Chaks> any help regarding this?
<Guest142>  only english here?
<cdubya> danielboyo, yep
<PuGz> `m0: did you use sudo?
<PuGz> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<`m0> PuGz: when I do sudo ifconfig eth1 up, it says No such file or directory
<danieleboyo> cdubya, aha!
<cdubya> danielboyo, then get into a terminal and type the command smbpasswd -a user_you_just_created
<PuGz> `m0: try: sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up
<snoops> Chaks that'd be ubuntu-desktop i386
<Rookie-> `m0 - hows your etho then ?
<Guest142> i have installed ubuntu ... but when i restart my computer no grub is coming but windows starts as normal
<Rookie-> eth0
<Chaks> snoops, thanks, is that just the core and X ?
<Chaks> so that i can apt-get and install my stuffs?
<PuGz> `m0: then do: sudo /sbin/iwlist eth1 scan
<Chaks> and remaster?
<`m0> PuGz: Same problem No such file or directory
<cdubya> danielboyo, you should get asked then to type in a SMB password....type it in, then when it takes you back to the prompt, try to connect to the linux box again
<Chaks> thats my plan
<`m0> Rookie: what do  you mean
<snoops> Chaks ah right.. no that includes gnome, with a base set of applications..
<PuGz> `m0: try ifconfig -a... does that report that eth1 exists?
<chaddy> Chaks: you would probably be better with Xubuntu or server if you are remastering
<snoops> just like kubuntu includes kde and a base set of applications
<`m0> PuGz: It only happens when I add "up"
<`m0>  PuGz: sudo ifconfig eth1 works
<Rookie-> try down first, then up
<PuGz> Rookie-: good point!
<snoops> the server version doesn't have any X, but that doesn't stop you from installing it
<`m0> Rookie-: Down works...
<`m0> Rookie-: up doesnt :)
<PuGz> :)
<abhinay> where the apt-get log will be stored ?
<`m0> No such file or directory
<PuGz> `m0: i got no idea
<billybennett> Does anyone know why I suddently cannot burn any cd / dvd data discs?  I already had both k3b and Gnomebaker.. but neither one works
<Rookie-> What happen if you just type ifconfig ?
<Chaks> thanks chaddy, will check into server
<chaddy> :-)
<`m0> hmm
<`m0> Rookie-: when I type ifconfig I see lo only
<`m0> Rookie-: For loopback
<chaddy> what about iwconfig?
<sethk> `m0 try  ifconfig -a
<Rookie-> oki, and what do you see if you type ifconfig eth0 ?
<tyler_d> anyone know a macromedia flash alternative that works?
<sethk> `m0, with the -a it will show unconfigured interfaces as well as configured interfaces
<snoops> tyler_d to play or build?
<waspius> anyone know how to setup auto run?
<chaddy> tyler_d: wine windows_firefox.exe
<tyler_d> snoops: just to view
<billybennett> Can someone help me fix my cd/dvd drive please? :)
<`m0> sethk: When I try iwconfig I see  I see lo eth0 sit0 and they say no wireless extensions, but I see eth1 where it says something
<`m0> Rookie-: It shows me the eth0
<sethk> m
<danieleboyo> cdubya
<itsdaveperdue> WOO!! Turion, boot with noapic nolapic
<ookami> ahhh!i mucked up my xorg file copying over my old breezy xorg over to my dapper.... i thought i'd back up the xorg to a usb disk, but now i cant read that from a terminal.
<Rookie-> oki - with ip and netmask ?
<sethk> `m0, the sti0 is ipv6, so ignore that part
<ProN00b> billybennett, rebooted already ?
<ProN00b> billybennett, did any config changes since it doesn't work anymore ?
<cdubya> danieleboyo, yes
<sethk> `m0, looks like your wireless is eth1 then
<Gorlist> hello
<`m0> sethk: Yes my wireless is eth1
<billybennett> ProN00b, yep multiple times... I cannot recall.  The only thing I can think of is installing vmware
<`m0> sethk: I compared it with the macadress and it is correct
<cdubya> itsdaveperdue, it work better?
<Gorlist> Do I need to renstall Ubuntu if im changing hardware? (motherboard, processor)
<itsdaveperdue> ookami: you can't read the usbstick from a terminal?
<danieleboyo> cdubya, its not working. i typed the passsword and the username when i double clicked on the linux computer from my workgroup computers in windows and it didnt work
<ProN00b> billybennett, is vmware running ?
<Gorlist> or will it boot up fine?
<billybennett> ProN00b, nope havent touched it since
<ookami> itasda* no, i do: cd /media/usbdisk (ls) and nothing lists.
<cdubya> danieleboyo, are you registered?
<ProN00b> billybennett, maybe you should uninstall it, since i think it has background services
<Pensacola> what's wrong with this line? the drive won't mount on bootup
<itsdaveperdue> ookami: have you mounted it?
<Pensacola> ./dev/sdc2	/media/Films	vfat	iocharset=utf8,umask=000	0	0
<danieleboyo> cdubya, registered?
<snoops> tyler_d there's gnash
<ookami> itsdaveperdue, no i have not.
<cdubya> danieleboyo, with freenode
<itsdaveperdue> mount /dev/sda1     ,usually
<Pensacola> without the . in front of course
<itsdaveperdue> oh oh
<snoops> but it's still very alpha.. so umm
<itsdaveperdue> i'm sorry
<`m0> sethk: What do I do now?
<snoops> playing stuff could be quite difficult
<ProN00b> billybennett, did you try booting from some other os/distro so you can make sure it isn't the fault of your drive ?
<danieleboyo> cdubya, i dont think so...?
<cdubya> danieleboyo, ok
<danieleboyo> cdubya, how come?
<cdubya> danieleboyo, I was going to have you PM me.....
<itsdaveperdue> ookami:  make sure the is a folder named /mount/usbstick or whatever, then type:  mount /dev/sda1 /mount/usbstick
<billybennett> ProN00b, I know the drive is reading correctly but anytime I make a cd/dvd before it even starts I get an input/output error
<DanaG> Why does GCC not use both CPU cores when compiling?
<itsdaveperdue> make sure you're root or use sudo
<ookami> ah! i managed to recover it with a backup i found in the x11 folder ^_^ thanks to automatix.
<Sapaki> hi
<ProN00b> billybennett, wana paste that error ?
<itsdaveperdue> heh, sweet, I'm a new guy
<ookami> thanks itsdaveperdue, i'll take note of that command for future reference in case.
<billybennett> ProN00b, sure.... let me make up a dvd real quick
<cdubya> danieleboyo, ok, let's start from the beginning.....
<Sapaki> I would like to know how I can make my ubuntu live cd detect my wireless adaptor
<danieleboyo> sure, but i just IM'ed you
<Jamminpotato> is there an official ubuntu live cd?  only saw gnoppix when i googled
<cdubya> danieleboyo, didn't get it.....you're not registered
<Salgat> yes
<itsdaveperdue> ookami: when you're in X and gnome is running and such, there's an automount daemon that's running so you don't have to use that, but it's good to know how things are actually done.
<danieleboyo> cdubya, ok, i see
<itsdaveperdue> I'm out, peace.
<`m0> sethk: Any ideas why I can't connect ?
<danieleboyo> cdubya, ok, thanks alot, here we go
<Jamminpotato> Salgat, where can i find it?
<Salgat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Salgat> The normal CD also acts as a LiveCD
<sethk> `m0, I didn't hear the entire conversation.  I'll look back a bit.
<Jamminpotato> oh
<cdubya> danieleboyo, /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<Jamminpotato> dang
<Jamminpotato> thanks
<babo> What's the best online music directory where I can store my songs ? ... and stream them if I'd like ?
<Salgat> so when your ready you just install
<ookami> thank you.
<`m0> is ESSID a number?
<itsdaveperdue> m0: check your encryption, make sure you have the right libraries installed, also, Google and the forums are your friend.  Adios.
<Gorlist> If I change my motherboard & processor will Ubuntu be able to boot up? or does it require a reinstall ?
<babo> Oh, ya - it has to be free ... and allow me to burn cd's and upload them ...
<`m0> in my router I see this:
<`m0> SSID
<`m0> 	Mansour
<`m0> Channel
<`m0> 	6
<`m0> dsorry
<Jamminpotato> Salgat, wasnt it seperate in 4.10
<chaddy> Mansour, `m0
<sethk> `m0, that looks normal.
<sethk> `m0, possible a wep key or the other type of key?
<cdubya> danieleboyo, you register yet?
<danieleboyo> cdubya, yup!
<cdubya> danieleboyo, k, hang on a sec
<IceOwl> eek.
<`m0> sethk: No, I removed WEP key, all I placed was mac address
<IceOwl> that's a lot of people.
<sethk> `m0, I'm thinking that maybe you need the key
<`m0> seth: I filtered by mac address (when laptop was windows xp)
<chaddy> lo IceOwl
<IceOwl> hi
<billybennett> ProN00b, http://pastebin.ca/136355
<sethk> `m0, you connect in xp without a key, or with a key?
<`m0> sethk: withougt
<Salgat> When I installed the recent 6.06 I just downloaded and burned the ISO for Ubuntu and then it gave me the option to install in LiveCD
<sethk> `m0, ok.   hmm....
<`m0> sethk: In iwconfig, I see Access Point : Invalid
<billybennett> ProN00b, I'm trying to backup OLD OLD stuff I had on cdr's
<ProN00b> billybennett, "Incorrectly encoded string (3 Floppy (A).lnk) encountered."
<ProN00b> thats the error
<`m0> seth: Access Point: Invalid under eth1
<ProN00b> deal with it ?
<IceOwl> I'm wanting to try xubunut, but when I boot the CD, it doesn't get past "Mounting root filesystem" ..it just hangs there.
<IceOwl> anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<IceOwl> xubuntu, even :P
<ProN00b> billybennett, see if you can turn joilet off
<ProN00b> or rename the file that it mentions
<sethk> `m0, but you are it isn't a key issue.
<billybennett> ProN00b, okay
<chaddy> IceOwl: how long are you leaving it? on old hardware it can take a long time
<`m0> sethk: I am sure
<IceOwl> chaddy: like, 10 mins or longer. This computer is only about three years old.
<Hrughy> hi to all. Anyone have a wacom tablet running ok?
<IceOwl> it shouldn't take that long
<`m0> sethk: In my router, it says Security: Disabled
<`m0> sethk: :)
<sethk> `m0, ok.
<chaddy> k, you could try the server ISO, IceOwl, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IceOwl> hmm..
<ookami> how do i check if my nvidia drivers are installed?
<sethk> IceOwl, you can try disabling dma for ide drives
<chaddy> the server is not a live CD it's just a text based installer
<Ng> ookami: glxinfo | grep vendor   - all three lines should say nvidia
<gwilma> Anyone know how to force the removal of a package if dpkg gives an error message?
<phargle> oh noes you can't actually install something without a graphical installer can you? (snicker)
<Salgat> :O
<chaddy> apt-get remove --purge package_name, gwilma
<IceOwl> sethk: how do I do that?
<`m0> sethk: Manybe my Wirless Channel doesn't match ?
<sethk> IceOwl, read the help at the boot prompt
<DanaG> aah, now I'm compiling with both cores.
<sethk> `m0, that's conceivable, yes
<tyler_d> got flash working just so the room knows :)
<`m0> sethk: but where do I change the channel to be 6
<IceOwl> ok :P
<chaddy> how did you do it, tyler_d
<DanaG> I had to do CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4 (or 2) on the command line in front of make-kpkg.
<Jamminpotato> who knows the easiest way to get all the data off of a hdd that is my windows patition, but wont boot. i need to copy the partition to an external hdd i have , whats the easiest way?
<sethk> `m0, somewhere in iwconfig, try the iwconfig man page
<gwilma> At the moment it's saying "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: No such file or directory"
<workin> I need some help really quick
<DanaG> Either boot BartPE or move both drives to a different system.
<tyler_d> changed the repository ubuntu 6.06 lts to have non free(multiverse) and community maintained checked......
<Jamminpotato> DanaG, what is bartpe?
<DanaG> It's like a Windows LiveCD.
<tyler_d> chaddy: then ran apt get install flashplugin-nonfree
<workin> It's just one simple question.. I doubt I'll need any more help
<DanaG> However, I haven't made one before.
<chaddy> tyler_d: you'll still have problems with flash 8 websites, but flash 9 is due out soon-ish
<Salgat> Ask your question workin
<Jamminpotato> DanaG, cause i tried using a gnoppix cd (im in it right now) but i cant get it to mount my drive because i cant edit fstab
<tyler_d> chaddy: whats a good one so I can test... I checked a few that I know and it worked...
<DanaG> you can mkdir something and then manually mount.
<chaddy> couldn't say off the top of my head, tyler_d, you'll come across one soon enough... google hansofoundation in fact
<DanaG> Is your external drive NTFS?
<Jamminpotato> DanaG, to the best of my knoledge yes
<workin> I'm am installing xubuntu on my laptop. I'm using the alternate CD. It's asking about "disk space to partition:" I know what that is but I don't know which one to choose.  "erase entire disk" "erase entire disk and use LVM" "manually edit partition table" I didn't have an OS when I installed this. I formatted my harddrive. It's all blank.
<Jamminpotato> the win drive is fat 32
<ookami> do i have to reboot completely for changes to the xorg to take place?
<workin> I only want xubuntu on it.
<sethk> workin, erase entire disk is a good option
<Ng> workin: then "erase entire disk"
<chaddy> workin: what sethk says
<sethk> workin, lvm isn't necessary for a machine with only one drive
<workin> alright... thank you. I wasn't sure. and no one is ever at the xubuntu chat.
<sethk> it isn't necessary for a machine with more than one drive, necessarily, but it makes no sense on a box with one drive
<Jamminpotato> DanaG, the live cd im on wont let me write to the external hdd, is that becasue its nfts
<ookami> whaaa! beautiful ^_^ back into tri-monitor set up. ^_^
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: good chance
<Jamminpotato> damn
<Intelligitimate> I got a question...are there are small, cheap computers running linux? You know, like those 5-10 dollar toys you see in gas stations and crap?
<Hrughy> My wacom tablet "Graphire BT" works like a mouse, the cursor position don't coincide with the stylus position. I try to add "Absolute" in xorg.conf but don't work.
<DanaG> Yeah, NTFS is not writable (at least not safely) under Linux.
<phaedrus44> anyone tried out nUbuntu ?   its pretty cool..
<gutterfix> hi guys, need some help
<tyler_d> chaddy... they are all working
<DanaG> You can use captive-ntfs to safely write, but it is damn slow.
<chaddy> tyler_d: lucky you ;-)
<tyler_d> :)
<Jamminpotato> this hdd move would be easier if i had my extra system around
<gutterfix> i'm trying to compile the rezlook-engine
<Jamminpotato> =/
<gutterfix> and i somehow got an error compiling libxml2
<billybennett> ProN00b, thanks you have no idea how stupid I feel :)
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: fat32 is more portable, for the future
<ookami> bbl.
<stray77> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 for writing to ntfs partitions
<ProN00b> well, at least it works, billybennett
<GreatBriton> hi, i need help (running dapper on amd64), i'm following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 to install xgl and compiz. i've got to part 4, but am now stuck
<DanaG> Is it possible to move an NTFS partition?
<rsk> GreatBriton: please stay in here, but also beware there is a channel called #ubuntu-xgl :)
<GreatBriton> oh
<GreatBriton> didn't know of that
<DanaG> I want to move a partition by 1GB to the (right in gparted)
<GreatBriton> rsk: thanks :D
<tyler_d> DanaG: you can copy the information from it? is that what you mean?
<GreatBriton> rsk: i'll try there
<rsk> great
<DanaG> No, I need to nondestructively move the beginning of the partition.
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, DanaG, the partition im moving is fat32, but the drive i was going to move it to is ntfs =/
<DanaG> Daaaang.
<wonea> anyone have any ideas why keyboard access has a delay of 0.5 seconds between keys?
<tyler_d> DanaG: are you running windows? on it?
<DanaG> I have a partition I want to expand by 1 GB, but there's another partition in the way.
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: is the ntfs partition blank?
<tyler_d> DanaG: the only thing I know... extremely dirty is windows partition magic... but it fubars your tables
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, yes
<gutterfix> has anyone encountered this error before compiling libxml2?
<gutterfix> make[2] : *** [SAX.lo]  Error 1
<gutterfix> 		      make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/gutterfix/Ubuntu/Gnome/new/libxml2-2.6.11'
<gutterfix> 		      make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<gutterfix> 		      make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/gutterfix/Ubuntu/Gnome/new/libxml2-2.6.11'
<gutterfix> 		      make: *** [all]  Error 2
<`m0> how do I assign an address to an interface for my eth1
<Wanderer> ati fglrx is a pain in the ass on my laptop
<chaddy> qtparted and reformat to fat32 would be a good option, then, Jamminpotato
<flasher> what syntax do i use to convert an .avi file to mpeg-4?
<flasher> using mencoder?
<DanaG> PartitionMagic refuses to touch my drive.
<DanaG> It calls it "BAD"
<lost> hi all
<Jamminpotato> chaddy, when im done is linux able to format it back to an ntfs? im borrowing it
<Wanderer> Danag: run badblocks on it?
<DanaG> but it's obviously not, because Windows and Linux both see it just fine.
<Jessehk> I just updated, I gnome-terminal doesn't start. I get an error that "vte_terminal_set_opacity" is an undefined symbol.
<DanaG> In fact, I boot Vista from it.
<tyler_d> DanaG: that may be b/c linux set it up... vista(pukes)
<Jessehk> s/I/and
<DanaG> I have XP, then Vista, then extended partition with Linux.
<chaddy> Jamminpotato: you might want Hiren's boot disk to return it to ntfs
<`m0> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Jamminpotato> =/
<`m0> temporaliy failure resolving security.ubuntu.com :P
<Wanderer> Danag: bad cluster?
<corpxicle> why doesnt my amarok work ?
<DanaG> How do I check?
<chaddy> `m0: /etc/hosts add a line ipaddress hostname
<DanaG> The thing is, PartitionMagic calls the whole DRIVE bad, not just any one partition.
<Wanderer> Danag: run "badblocks" on the drive
<`m0> chaddy: But i am using wireless
<tyler_d> DanaG: thats b/c its windows...
<nopcode> how do i upgrade from hoary to dapper so that it will actually boot?
<nopcode> i've tried doing it two times using the howto
<ziottt> did u never try to install ape plugin on k3b?
<nopcode> but my server didnt boot afterwards
<lost> could anyone here help me with a problem I'm having with ubuntu server?
<tyler_d> wow
<lost> I'm kind of new at this and don't know much what I'm doing..
<chaddy> perhaps, lost, best thing is just to ask your question
<kmasta> my wireless connection won't activate, i've turned off all the wep encryption but my wireless still won't work
<lost> I'm trying to install fluxbox
<lost> and I'm wondering what other things I need to get on here
<DanaG> argh, my DHCP is still broken.
<lost> that it doesn't come with
<chaddy> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop fluxbox lost
<DanaG> Even on my WIRED connection.
<trappist> lost: `sudo aptitude install fluxbox` will give you everything you need to run fluxbox
<chaddy> then apt-get remove xfce
<lost> alright thanks
<lost> I did actually
<lost> do some thing where I compiled it myself
<lost> but I couldn't get it to work
<trappist> whenever possible, your best bet is to stick with the package manager
<`m0> where do I get the list of apt-get installs from the net
<FlyingSquirrel31> ok, I just installed mysql-server from apt-get and when I go to set the admin password I get:mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<lost> alright
<chaddy> lost: apt-cache search fluxbox will show you some other handy fluxbox related packages
<lost> thanks
<Mistraal> how do you apply compiz themes? I have imported it into cwgd themer but nothing happerns
<chaddy> Mistraal: #ubuntu-xgl
<DanaG> SOme old themes simply don't work.
<t-st> hello
<ralph1231> what is the best tool for encoding avi to mpeg using mepis 6.0
<chaddy> lo t-st
<kmasta> i'm having troubles with my wireless connection, it says its activated, but when i go to see if it works, i can't go on the interner, then i come back and i see its not activated, whats going on?
<FlyingSquirrel31> how do I set the admin passwd for mysqld?
<chaddy> kmasta: look at the properties, you need to choose an essid and possibly give a wep key
<kmasta> no, i turned wep off and i have the correct essid
<kikkertje> Hi, could someone give a little help, for some reason, i can't update, or install, because he can't connect to te resources
<kmasta> i looked on my wireless router to make sure
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, for the mysql root account?
<ralph1231> kikker you going thru a router?
<ProN00b> ralph1231, does this look like the mepis channel ?
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: yeah, I did sudo mysqladmin -u root password <my pass> but I got:
<DanaG> ProN00b: join #mepis or #mepislovers
<tyler_d> how do I make a printer a "network Printer" and install that on a windows machine?
<ralph1231> mepis is ubuntu distro thought someone might know
<kikkertje> jep ralph1231 , i'm using a speedtouch router, but i coulld access them just a couple of hours ago
<DanaG> I switched back from Mepis to Ubuntu because I like Gnome better.
<chaddy> mepis is a debian distro
<FlyingSquirrel31> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed ... error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<kmasta> chaddy, i already made sure i turned wep off and have the exact essid that i need
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, uh-oh.... can you use the stock mysql client? mysql -uroot
<ralph1231> kikker try to set up using static routing
<fdsd> hi guys, How does ubuntu know the names I gave my external drives in Macosx?  when it mounts the hfs volumes it knows the name, how do I get this information via the command line?
<ralph1231> and do static dns too
<ralph1231> worked for me
<`m0> hmm
<kikkertje> ralph1231, ist there manual or something, because i'm not that familiar with linux, just started using it for 2 weeks
<`m0> how do I know what Video card I have/
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'admin@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<ralph1231> bout the same amount of time for me too
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, is it possible the password has already been changed?
<chaddy> `m0: lspci|grep video
<`m0> thanks
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: I'ts a brand new install... I even tried reinstalling...
<simsalabim> Can someone explain to me why putting a symlink to / in /var/www lets apache browse the entire filesystem? Shouldnt that be blocked in the default setup?
<`m0> chaddy: returned nothing
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: could it be it's leaving behind a passwd file?
<`m0> okay
<fdsd> hi guys, How does ubuntu know the names I gave my external drives in Macosx?  when it mounts the hfs volumes it knows the name, how do I get this information via the command line?
<`m0> I have Intel Corporation Movile 915 Graphics controller
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, it's stored in a database, but that probably is left behind after an install
<eigenlambda> lol
<Rookie-> simsalabim - look on the perm for the symlink
<chaddy> `m0: lspci|grep graphic
<kmasta> what do i set in the interface properties if i haveno wep key
<eigenlambda> `m0: somebody should have spend the extra $25 for a decent mobile graphics solution
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, looks to be stored in /var/lib/mysql... you could try removing that directory and re-initializing / reinstalling
<kikkertje> how do you use static routing, and static dns? :s
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: trying...
<seikon> test
<chaddy> if that doesn't throw useful info lspci|less
<simsalabim> Rookie-: Does it matter? I mean i created the symlink as my "normal user".. doestn that mean that any regular user with access to /var/www can leave the server wide open?
<simsalabim> Rookie-: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 2006-08-17 18:40 /var/www/joomla/bim.html -> /
<eigenlambda> simsalabim: if you make that symlink, it means you wanted apache to go there
<Rookie-> yea ... full perm on the link ... the link is the dir ...
<digitallotus> simsalabim, you can tell apache not to follow symlinks...
<kmasta> what should i be setting in my wireless connection properties if i'm not using a wep key
<simsalabim> Rookie-: the apache security section recommends putting Deny from all in the <Directory /> section.. I tried that but still it shows /
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: you're awsome. How did you figure out where it was stored?
<fdsd> hey guys, what application automounts usb/firewire drives when they are plugged into ubuntu?
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, been working with this stuff a long time... new to ubuntu, but been using bsd / slackware / redhat for 10+ years
<simsalabim> digitallotus: yes probably i can tell it not to follow symlinks in /var/www, but still shouldnt that be set per default?
<Rookie-> special permission for apache is set by the file .htaccess
<FlyingSquirrel31> digitallotus: well thanks a lot.
<digitallotus> FlyingSquirrel31, no problem
<Mistraal> how do you apply compiz themes?
<digitallotus> simsalabim, not sure... some people might want that setting... i guess it's up to the package maintainer...
<Rookie-> a user should never walk out from his homedirectory ...
<syntaxx> can i possibly install my old ubuntu cd and then upgrade it to the latest version?
<kikkertje> hi, can some explain how to setup static routing and static dns
<nutshell42> 1. how do I enable lvm partitions in the installer? Or do I have to do that manually?
<jrib> !upgrade > syntaxx
<fdsd> hey guys, what application automounts usb/firewire drives when they are plugged into ubuntu?
<simsalabim> digitallotus: well seems insecure to me (but maybe im not understanding it thoroughly).. i mean I want to allow some friends to builda website, and to upload files with scp to /var/www, but i dont want them to see the entire system...
<Rookie-> kikkertje - man named9 for dns routing .... write it
<`m0> hehe hibernate turned off my computer :D
<nutshell42> 2. How do I change the filesystem of an existing partition on which I want to install ubuntu? It shows me the properties just fine but I don't see any way to change the filesystem or mount options
<kikkertje> tnx Rookie-
<nutshell42> 3. The installer dies while trying to fsck one of the windows partitions, how do I keep it from doing the fsck?
<nutshell42> tia
<digitallotus> simsalabim, the option you'd want is Option -FollowSymlinks, iirc
<simsalabim> digitallotus: k
<Kiran87> !upgrad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> if you want to have your own router ... you have to write the rules by your self ... you can also find progs on the net that can write it for you ... or atleast help you
<Kiran87> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<vandit2k7> hi does anybody know how to change the resolution of the splash screen?
<Rookie-> dns .... no good use for it unless you have a static ip out on the net
<workin> are there any good games for (x)ubuntu?
<simsalabim> digitallotus: i tried adding Deny from all to <Directory  /> in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default.. shouldnt that prevent apache from reading / entirely?
<workin> or anything like solitaire?
<Oferon> in what directory is sources.list?
<workin> freecell?
<simsalabim> Oferon: /etc/apt
<chaddy> workin: apt-get install xmoto, should keep you busy for a while
<jrib> workin: chromiom, neverball, torcs are nice imo
<jrib> workin: chromium*
<workin> so xubuntu comes with games already?
<chaddy> or more generally apt-cache search game
<digitallotus> simsalabim, from what you're seeing, i'm guessing it takes the symlink'ed path, as in <Directory /path/to/symlink/>
<Oferon> thank you simsalabim. I'd like to get working repositories and source-o-matic just broke my original working ones.
<digitallotus> simsalabim, but i agree, it does seem like that should work...
<ebarber> bye
<simsalabim> digitallotus: i think youre right as the url in the browser says http://10.11.1.2/joomla/bim.html/ (that is the symlink) when showing /
* MZM on small party - time to make some free space for Ubuntu and install it :)
<Rookie-> why even make a symlink for / ... ?
<fabsoft> hi all, i have a question. i wanna recompile my ubuntu kernel with own patches, but i cannot find it in repository
<digitallotus> Rookie-, because you can? :)
<Oferon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20900 help anyone. need working repositories. please.
<Rookie-> ohh ... well, i got some news then ... in alinuxsystem you can do what ever you want .... question is only HOW it is done ;;)
<fabsoft> linux-source has in description "kernel with patches" but i dont find misdn modules in tree ..
<fabsoft> anyone know what source i have to download to have a image with all patches as linux-image ?
<nutshell42> The installer dies while trying to fsck one of the windows partitions, how do I keep it from doing the fsck?
<chaddy> nutshell42: try Hiren's boot disc, it has partition magic on it, set up your partitions then run the installer
<fabsoft> nutshell42, try to kill fsck when it dies
<chaddy> alternately reboot into windows and run scandisk
<fabsoft> i guess it lock and no returns does ..
<simsalabim> digitallotus: can you confirm this for me: the directives in the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default <VirtualHost *> section applies to the whole server? Or to the whole server minus whatever other virtualhost i have defined?
<nutshell42> chaddy: thx, but that seems to to be an awfully complicated solution to something that seems to be an awfully simple problem (i.e. a minor partitioning option)
<nutshell42> fabsoft: afaics it hangs in some script
<chaddy> partitioning is *never* minor
<nutshell42> erm, the option whether it should fsck all partitions or not is minor
<digitallotus> simsalabim, hold up, let me get apache on this box and see how it's setup...
<linux_user400354> i like ubuntu 5.10 better than 6.06
<nutshell42> having a way to manage lvm partitions otoh would be a major improvement =)
<DanaG> I still can't get DHCP client to work.
<Oferon> can someone tell me where to find the original (the ones that come with fresh install) repositories?
<simsalabim> digitallotus: ah, sorry, I didnt mean to get you into trouble :-)
<digitallotus> simsalabim, nah, i've been meaning to put it on here anyway.... i'm just sure the config is a little different than redhat / slackware / etc...
<nutshell42> chaddy: do kubuntu or xubuntu use the same install script/gparted?
<Oferon> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MZM> DanaG: which client and how You know, that it fails?
<Oferon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linux_user400354> i like ubuntu 5.10 better than 6.06
<RalleAb> hello! I have done everything in this tutorial: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/2006/07/30/how-to-dreamweaver-running-on-ubuntu-in-10-easy-steps/ but I am not able to do the "recode" thing..and I think thats why I cant import the macromedia.reg which makes me unable to use dreamweaver
<simsalabim> digitallotus: it is.. it seems nicely organized..
<chaddy> no idea, I have an ubuntu rescue disc that I use for partitioning, nutshell42
<GreatBriton> hi, i need help (running dapper on amd64), i'm following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 to install xgl and compiz. i've got to part 4, but am now stuck, i get the message "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area"
<kblin> hi
<linux_user400354> GreatBriton: are you using sudo?
<simsalabim> digitallotus: fyi: "Be careful with the directory-path arguments: They have to literally match the filesystem path which Apache uses to access the files. Directives applied to a particular <Directory> will not apply to files accessed from that same directory via a different path, such as via different symbolic links."
<GreatBriton> linux_user400354: i tried sudo, i get "dpkg: error processing compiz_cvs20060218+opacityplugin-1_amd64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<RalleAb> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digitallotus> simsalabim, aha
<DanaG> !dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciaran_> hi guys
<niklas_e> is there any way to change the boot (grub), it now is on ata and ubuntu is on sata, but the bios has to be on ata cause it hasn't installed grub on the sata boot
<linux_user400354> GreatBriton: you could try asking on the ubuntuforums i never installed xgl, so i dont know what the problem is
<MZM> DanaG: can You describe Your problem?
<dpupp> ok! i was installing automatix, and i modified my xorg.conf for multiple monitor support.... somehow i ended up breaking my net connection. im reinstalling ndiswrapper but when i say: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" ir replies: FATAL: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ndiswrapper.ko no such file or directory.  what to do? ... what to do? ...
<cica> hi guys
<linux_user400354> dpupp: try this   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<digitallotus> simsalabim, it looks like those settings are applied to the default / main site
<cica> I'm tryin to run a make on a file I just downloaded and am about to install. I've checked and the makefile is present. But when I try to run make I get the following error: -bash: make: command not found. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<digitallotus> simsalabim, if you setup additional virtual hosts, their configuration is used instead of the default
<dpupp> EEek! whole screen went black!
<chaddy> cica: apt-get install build-essential
<cica> chaddy: as root?
<chaddy> yeah
<Larsson-Sweden> How to hide the controls when using gmplayer?
<Larsson-Sweden> When playing fullscreen
<Jamminpotato> where is x11.conf?
<linux_user400354> Larsson-Sweden: use full screen mode and they will hide
<Larsson-Sweden> linux_user400354, no, its in the middle of the screen.
<dpupp> linux_user400354, screen is black and im at a terminal
<digitallotus> Jamminpotato, it's xorg.conf now
<linux_user400354> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux_user400354> Jamminpotato: use your brain and search for it `locate xorg.conf`
<linux_user400354> dpupp: whats the problem?
<MZM> linux_user400354: that's rude. Ubuntu is for lames - so live with it
<chaddy> linux_user400354: he's hardly going to find it if he has the wrong name for it
<dpupp> i was trying to do modprobe ndiswrapper, but its giving an error... i did what you say about gdm stop... now im at a terminal
<dpupp> it says it cant locate ndiswrapper.ko
<linux_user400354> dpupp: sorry, i havent had to get a wireless card working since my laptop died. i was using software from www.linuxant.com back then when i needed to get my network adapter working.
<simsalabim> digitallotus: i just took a trip to #apache.. that helped :-)
<digitallotus> simsalabim, excellent
<linux_user400354> dpupp: try reinstalling ndiswrapper
<cica> chaddy: your a star! thanks
<kashual> lol
<chaddy> yw, cica
<dpupp> im doing that... but i cant modprobe it... it keeps saying ndiswrapper.ko is not there.
<cica> chaddy: yw ?
<chaddy> you're welcome!
<dpupp> i tried building the latest version but it says im missing some path to something...
<cica> chaddy: new to this :-)
<cica> chaddy: thanks again
<tyler_d> how do I tell what my iPod is called so that I can manually unmount it???
<linux_user400354> dpupp: thats why i hate compiling. software works fine when i use apt-get or synaptic, but when i start compiling, its hell
<dpupp> can i just copy ndiswrapper.ko to the location its expecting to see it?
<kashual> realplayer sucks
<linux_user400354> kashual: use xmms
<ballchalk> hello
<ballchalk> how's everyone
<dpupp> damn! realplayer still around? ... geez.
<kashual> try to install but it's so stupid
<xopher> Is it just me or is gnome-terminal broken atm? My gnome-terminal-data got upgraded and terminal removed.. Now I dont have a (virtual) terminal anymore :P
<chaddy> lo ballchalk, fine and dandy
<skroll> dpupp: actually yes.  And Real is about to release an open-source wmv player
<ballchalk> hey
<simsalabim> digitallotus: the reason why deny on <Directory /> doesnt work is that to the filesystem the symlink is the directory its linking to.. so <Directory /> will not match the symlink.. but you can use SymlinksIfOwnersMatch on /var/www to make apache only follow symlinks where the owner is the same as the owner of the file which is being pointed to
<ballchalk> is it true linux is for idiot?
<dpupp> hmm sounds interesting.
<ballchalk> i was in #freebsd and they told me so
<linux_user400354> dpupp: what irc client are you using?
<chaddy> linux is for anyone, ballchalk
<kashual> linux_user400354 shure better .... much better
<simsalabim> digitallotus: i hope what i type makes sense :-)
<ballchalk> why are the bsd community so fired up all the time i don't get it - i'm only using windows server 2003 looking to switch but was still trying to decide
<linux_user400354> dpupp: are you in windows?
<chaddy> ubuntu is a very good starting point, ballchalk, caters for all experience levels
<ballchalk> yeap
<grogoreo> hi
<ballchalk> just installed it yesterday and spent 5 hours installing packages for it
<grogoreo> is Hula a mail server as well as a web mail client?
<gahan> how to enable system tray in gnome?
<linux_user400354> wow bzip2 runs a lot faster when i am not using X
<Oferon> argh. I hate repositories. T.T Can't fix em, can't find build-essentials.
<erUSUL> gahan: right click in the panel and choose add to panel> notification area
<ballchalk> well i have a thinkpad and looking for a platform that will support my devices
<chaddy> Oferon: build-essential not essentials
<Master_5> Oferon build-essential
<ballchalk> i looked at the hcl and found other distros like redhat
<gahan> erUSUL: thanks :)
<MFen> anyone here on dell poweredge 2950 servers? or some recent vintage
<dpupp> how do you delete a directory again?
<simsalabim> digitallotus: anyway thanks for the help so far :-)
<dpupp> in terminal
<chaddy> rmdir dpupp
<chaddy> I think
<ballchalk> redhat will detect all my devices....can i use their drivers for kubuntu?
<erUSUL> !commands > dpupp
<Master_5> dpupp rm -rf directory_name
<MFen> i had trouble with the megaraid card and the network chipset.  i found solutions to those, but right now the problem is i'm *real* fuzzy on what's required for the megaraid driver
<MFen> i know i need to do a mkinitrd, but how?
<linux_user400354> 72% cpu usage from bunzip2. is that a lot?
<MFen> mkinitramfs doesn't really work when i'm booting from a rescue cd because the kernel doesn't match
<MFen> maybe what i'm looking for is a simple howto on mkinitramfs, for the purpose of fixing this kind of problem (no driver for the primary hard drives)
<erUSUL> MFen: with mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd-whateverkernel 2.6.xxx
<Master_5> linux_user400354 compression programs use a lot of cpu because they are crunching numbers
<dpupp> thanks
<linux_user400354> Master_5: what do you mean by "crunching numbers"
<MFen> erUSUL: that works even when you're running from rescue mode off the cd?
<Master_5> linux_user400354 lots of hard arithmetic
<linux_user400354> Master_5: do you know how huffmans code works?
<erUSUL> MFen: you'd better do a chroot to the hd instalation
<MFen> erUSUL: yeah, that's actually an option on the cd
<MFen> but uname -a still doesn't match :)
<linux_user400354> Master_5: hello
<Master_5> linux_user400354: http://www.personal.kent.edu/~rmuhamma/Algorithms/MyAlgorithms/Greedy/huffman.htm
<linux_user400354> Master_5: im not asking for a website. ive already studied it.
<erUSUL> MFen: so? in the mkinitrd you give the version of the kernl you want your initrd. 'man mkinitrd'
<MFen> mkinitrd doesn't exist
<MFen> it's mkinitramfs now
<MFen> i'm not sure if that's actually the same program or not
<MFen> the one time i muddled through this, years ago, it was called mkinitrd
<Master_5> linux_user400354: i was only answering your question about cpu usage, I'm sorry if I missed some sarcasm or something
<prakash> hello
<chaddy> linux_user400354: basic terms like "number crunching" you may find the wikipedia helpful
<justin_> Whats a good Linux burning app, that I can burn VCD?
<dpupp> how would i install kernel headers if i cant access the net via synaptic?? :( is there a specific name i can find it on the cd? ...
<NickGarvey> dpupp does another computer have internet access?
<chaddy> apt-cache search linux-header dpupp
<dpupp> the one im using... notebook.
<dpupp> im working on my desktop.
<linux_user400354> okay im back
<erUSUL> MFen: does not exist... good to know as i'm using it to install all my kernels maybe i'm a wizard without knowing it XD ... i can make death programs appear again ;)
<NickGarvey> dpupp: download the .deb on your notebook and transfer it to your desktop
<linux_user400354> Master_5: read about huffmans coding to get a good understanding of it. huffmans coding is an algorithm that uses a binary search tree.
<Master_5> linux_user400354: i was only answering your question about cpu usage, I'm sorry if I missed some sarcasm or something
<wheels3572> How do I get around the following Error Message
<dpupp> rgr... is there only one header? i dont really know what im looking for.
<wheels3572> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager
<wheels3572> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Swedish_Chef> argh
<Swedish_Chef> does apt log all the packages it installs?
<chaddy> Swedish_Chef: dpkg -l for a full list of what's on there
<Swedish_Chef> chaddy: the problem i'm having is that i want to downgrade some stuff from another repository, but i don't remember all the packages it upgraded
<Swedish_Chef> i added the compiz.net and beerorkid.com repositories for compiz/xgl stuff, and today it updated fontconfig
<chaddy> ah
<Swedish_Chef> and now my fonts look a little uglier
<Swedish_Chef> too bold
<linux_user400354> 1049 packages come installed on Ubuntu 5.10
<Swedish_Chef> i can't seem to fix it
<dpupp> also, on a side note, i have a pent 4 notebook... i installed ubuntu 386... i was told it should be 686..... is that right?
<NickGarvey> yeah, p4 = 686
<chaddy> dpupp: you can upgrade the kernel in synaptic
<Alecf> what architecture is the pentium 4's with ectended 64 technology
<Swedish_Chef> i've downgraded libfontconfig1, libfontconfig1-dev, and fontconfig, as well as removed fontconfig-config
<dpupp> ok.
<Alecf> what architecture is the pentium 4's with extended 64 technology and ht
<chaddy> Alecf: 686
<Alecf> uh?
<Alecf> i mean like x86 or IA64
<dpupp> "cant find kernel build files" that means im missing headers? right? ...
<Swedish_Chef> x86
<Swedish_Chef> amd64, probably
<cr3> what is the equivalent of iptables for 2.6 kernel?
<Alecf> what?
<Alecf> argh
<NickGarvey> Swedish_Chef: I doubt a p4 would be a amd64
<rsk> cr3: iptables
<soundray> cr3: still iptables
<Swedish_Chef> NickGarvey: but the ones with em64t can compile as amd64, i believe
<soundray> Can
<chaddy> Alecf: the x in x86 is a variable
<linux_user400354> intelikey: email the developers. thats what i do sometimes when i have a problem with software.
<Alecf> IA64 or x86 are my options
<Swedish_Chef> Alecf: x86
<Swedish_Chef> ia64 is itanium only
<Alecf> ok
<NickGarvey> yeah
<Alecf> tr
<Swedish_Chef> and very, very few people use that superexpensive chip
<cr3> soundray: thanks, I was confused by the description "2.4+". I guess the "+" encompasses 2.6 :)
<Alecf> thanks even
<soundray> Can't boot - please help: I've created an apparently impossible network config. Now at boot my laptop hangs at "Configuring network interfaces" (both normal and recovery)
<Swedish_Chef> okay well, is there a way to sync all packages to the official ubuntu versions?
<NickGarvey> soundray: use a boot cd and chmod -x that script
<Swedish_Chef> the differences in the font rendering are not too big, but enough to drive my crazy
<Swedish_Chef> the fonts on dapper were perfect D:
<jrib> soundray: can you hit ctrl-c?
<soundray> NickGarvey: which script?
<soundray> jrib: I sure can, but nothing happens.
<tich> i have a movie with an nrg file extension which aparently is created by nero but i can't open it. does anyone know how?
<NickGarvey> soundray: in /etc/rc.?/networking
<shuveb|home> hi, im using DD on a system which used to have hoary. didnt upgrade, just reinstalled - its very slow. tried untaring linux kernel source 10 mins ago, its still untaring! i have a 1.1Ghz celeron system, with 512 m ram
<soundray> NickGarvey: thanks, found an old breezy live CD
<shuveb|home> is this a know issue....?
<panamax> hello
<_kmh_> hi - got an installation -question. If i install windows on a free partition of machine which is running ubuntu already how can i restore the MBR that will be overwritten by the windows installation ?
<syntaxx> how can i access my ntfs?
<Rug> Howdy all
<jrib> !grub > _kmh_
<panamax> I use postfix on ubuntu and I want to monitor and log connections to ports 25 and 110
<jrib> !ntfs > syntaxx
<dpupp> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid argument. thats what im getting now.
<panamax> how can I make it
<panamax> ?
<erUSUL> tich: try to find a program that can convert nrg to iso files
<chaddy> soundray: _kmh_ run your windows install media and get into the rescue console then issue fixmbr
<_kmh_> jrib : thanks
<rsk> nrg2iso :)
<PurpleTet> lol
<tich> erUSUL, do you know of a program that does converts them?
<chaddy> sorry, that's pish I'm talking _kmh_ ignore me
<syntaxx> jrib, i want kde desktop but my cd is gnome desktop can i just apt-get remove gnome and run apt-get install kde?
<_kmh_> chaddy : fixmbr is on the ubuntu cd then ?
<soundray> chaddy: I was gonna say something to that effect...
<Druidor> lo all
<wheels3572> How do I get around this error message:   Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager
<wheels3572> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<jrib> syntaxx: you can get kde with 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<panamax> I use postfix on ubuntu and I want to monitor and log connections to ports 25 and 110
<panamax> how can I make it
<chaddy> minor short circuit between the ears, may need coffee
<Druidor> having a prob adjusting the resolution to 1280
<[NP] Tangent> alright, so I'm doing a kernel recompile to get the low-latency patch applied so I can do music
<[NP] Tangent> is there anything special I need to do to make sure my wireless still works?
<jrib> syntaxx: removing gnome may be a bit more difficult.  It's fine to have both though and you can choose which you want at the login screen.  Just press the button on the bottom left corner at the login screen
<syntaxx> jrib, ok
<soundray> [NP] Tangent: ping your router?
<[NP] Tangent> no I mean
<[NP] Tangent> with the kernel
<Druidor> looking at the xorg.conf & 1280 there but in prefs resolution only goes upto 1152?
<[NP] Tangent> is there anything special I need to do when compiling the kernel to ensure that everything works right?
<Masqy> hi. what's the easiest way to install skype? should I add the repository as suggested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype, or d/l the package from the homepage?
<Seldane> Hello!
<Seldane> I installed Ubuntu today, it's the first time I'm using Linux.
<smacky_> hello help lz
<soundray> Masqy: you probably want to follow the instructions for the beta version, as it is much improved
<Seldane> The refresh rate is very low (60Hz) and I don't know how to install the Nvidie drivers. It's a .RUN file. How do I install this?
<smacky_> hello help plz
<fdsd> Hey guys, How the heck does ubuntu know the names of my External hfs harddrives when I plug them in?  How do I get the same information via the terminal, I have tried mac-fdisk, fdisk -l /dev/hda, parted, hvol, everything, and nothing displays the name,  How do I get this information?
<jrib> smacky_: we can't help you if you don't aska  question ;)
<NickGarvey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Masqy> soundray: where can I get those?
<smacky_> i need to know what program will burn a dvd
<Seldane> I'm supposed to download the Linux IA32 drivers, right?
<chaddy> smacky_: k3b
<Seldane> This is what it says on the website: STEP 3: Install
<Seldane> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run" to install the driver.
<Seldane> I don't know where to type this. Any ideas?
<Rug> I am stuck on a samba problem.  I have ceated my share, I can Read the dir's & files within, I can even change to different sub-dirs.  I cannot make new files/edit existing files.
<fdsd> Seldane, do this
<mchawla_> I am having problems accessing wireless with my laptop. Everything is fine. The card is detected. Even the access point and hte network is detected. Just that it either doesn't get assigned an IP address by the DHCP server or if it is assigned(rarely), it still keeps dropping packets and all and hence I am not even able to ping any website
<basvg> hi all.. any xcompmgr guru's around? I just installed it and it seems to work just fine. transset also seems to work just fine. However, as soon as I start xcompgr the panel is no longer detected. Icons / titlebars of my urxvt are placed under the panel and such. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Druidor> having a prob adjusting the resolution to 1280x1024
<jrib> !nvidia > Seldane
<Spec> What user calls scripts in /etc/init.d/ / /etc/rc2.d/* on boot up?
<Druidor> looking at the xorg.conf & 1280 there but in prefs resolution only goes upto 1152?
<fdsd> Seldane, open terminal, cd to the directory you saved NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run, and type chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run and ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run  you probably have to put sudo infront
<fdsd> Hey guys, How the heck does ubuntu know the names of my External hfs harddrives when I plug them in?  How do I get the same information via the terminal, I have tried mac-fdisk, fdisk -l /dev/hda, parted, hvol, everything, and nothing displays the name,  How do I get this information?
<cr3> what's the name of the command to which I can pipe output, then redirect it to a file AND stdout
<jrib> cr3: tee
<soundray> cr3 tee
<cr3> jrib: that's it! thanks
<soundray> pawned, ts
<mchawla_> Kindly Help : I am having problems accessing wireless with my laptop. Everything is fine. The card is detected. Even the access point and hte network is detected. Just that it either doesn't get assigned an IP address by the DHCP server or if it is assigned(rarely), it still keeps dropping packets and all and hence I am not even able to ping any website
<fdsd> Hey guys, How the heck does ubuntu know the names of my External hfs harddrives when I plug them in?  How do I get the same information via the terminal, I have tried mac-fdisk, fdisk -l /dev/hda, parted, hvol, everything, and nothing displays the name,  How do I get this information?
<amessinou> bonsoir  tous
<fdsd> anyone know?
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<santa99> he guys
<soundray> NickGarvey, jrib: now that I've disable networking, it hangs after "Checking all filesystems". Any idea what might be going on?
<amessinou> ok sory, mi'm amessinou
<mchawla_> I am having problems accessing wireless with my laptop. Everything is fine. The card is detected. Even the access point and hte network is detected. Just that it either doesn't get assigned an IP address by the DHCP server or if it is assigned(rarely), it still keeps dropping packets and all and hence I am not even able to ping any website
<santa99> where can i see what programs are executed at the startup
<Spec> mchawla_: how good is your signal?
<YellowTeeth> anyone know why its taking me so long to do a file transfer in msn on linux and when i go into windows and use msn its much faster??
<Spec> santa99: you can look in /etc/rc2.d/
<mchawla_> Spec: Signal is very good
<Spec> mchawla_: what card?
<santa99> Spec, thx
<Rug> YellowTeeth: common problem
<mchawla_> Spec: How to find out?
<Spec> mchawla_: lspci -v
<jrib> soundray: not really, I haven't seen that before
<syntaxx> im trying to play a .avi format in totem but it says no decoders found how can i fix these?
<YellowTeeth> Rug: are the ports closed or what
<jrib> !avi > syntaxx
<santa99> YellowTeeth, maybe the file transfer in linux is running over a server and in windows it is transfering direct
<Rug> YellowTeeth: no, just everybody has that problem...  Blame it on MS
<YellowTeeth> kk
* chaddy blames heaps of things on MS
<Rug> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdsd> Hey guys, How the heck does ubuntu know the names of my External hfs harddrives when I plug them in?  How do I get the same information via the terminal, I have tried mac-fdisk, fdisk -l /dev/hda, parted, hvol, everything, and nothing displays the name,  How do I get this information?
<fdsd> anyone know?
<mchawla_> Spec: Intel Corp 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<chaddy> fdsd: have you tried dmesg|tail?
<chaddy> after you plug in your drives
<fdsd> chaddy, doesnt show it
<mchawla_> Spec: there ?
<santa99> Spec, how can i avoid the script in there to be executed at the startup ?
<chaddy> what about lsusb, lspci and lshw, fdsd?
<mchawla_> I am having problems accessing wireless with my laptop. Everything is fine. The card is detected. Even the access point and hte network is detected. Just that it either doesn't get assigned an IP address by the DHCP server or if it is assigned(rarely), it still keeps dropping packets and all and hence I am not even able to ping any website
<fdsd> chaddy, doesnt show it
<soundray> fdsd: have you looked at the hfsutils package?
<Spec> santa99: update-rc.d SCRIPTNAME remove
<fdsd> soundray, nothing in that package sees it
<Spec> santa99: to add it back to default runlevels: update-rc.d SCRIPTNAME defaults
<Spec> mchawla_: that's your ethernet controller
<_kmh_> chaddy,jrib : i get a command not recognized for both options (rescue or fixmbr)
<soundray> fdsd: not even hdir?
<Spec> mchawla_: look for your wireless controller
<joemauch> Can someone help? i followed the Ubuntu ati binary driver guide, and fglrxinfo spits out Mesa GLX instead of ATI Technologies like the guide says i should get.
<jrib> _kmh_: you want to reinstall grub right?
<fdsd> soundray, not that i know of
<_kmh_> jrib: yes
<_kmh_> jrib : so i used the xubuntu boot cd
<jrib> _kmh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows are you following this?
<chaddy> grub-install?
<ruvia99> ola wapos
<_kmh_> jrib : i'm not clear at which point to enter the resucue command, there 's no prompt appearing automatically
<c0de_> Does anyone in here use xfce ?
<_kmh_> jrib : yes the link you've posted earlier
<mchawla_> Spec: IT says unknown device
<chaddy> c0de_: you might find some in #xubuntu
<c0de_> chaddy: Ok thanks
<Spec> mchawla_: is it a usb wifi card or what?
<chaddy> ;-)
<mchawla_> Spec: yes it is that one
<Spec> lsusb
<Spec> i don't know anything about usb wifi devices, sorry
<jrib> _kmh_: you may want to follow "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" section.  I'm not familiar with what exactly the xubuntu boot cd is, but if it is a live cd then those isntructions should work for you
<mchawla_> Spec: Oh yes after doing lsusb, it detects the card as the one from BroadCom corporation
<soundray> fdsd: hmount will tell you the "Volume name"
<Spec> mchawla_: my only suggestion is to set the rate to 11M
<Spec> mchawla_: iwconfig <devicename> rate 11M
<mchawla_> it does all that
<mchawla_> Eveything is there
<CBMz> Hi, my friend is trying to run an ubuntu live cd. but he has problems.
<Spec> where <devicename> is wlan0 or eth0 or something like that
<santa99> he Spec, when i try to change them to defaults it says no files found
<alienseer23> hello, I need to either change the permissions or the ownership of a folder owned by root, can someone help me, please?
<Spec> santa99: ?
<Spec> santa99: the scripts that are run on start up are really in /etc/init.d/
<derekS> is anyone else here having a problem with lm-sensors? http://pastebin.ca/136483   <---- that is my error, please help :)
<CBMz> he sees lines in blue, green and yellow] 
<mchawla_> Spec: The only problem is that it doesn't get assigned a DHCP Address
<Spec> santa99: your default runlevel is 2, so the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d/* are called on boot
<santa99> Spec, the are in /etc/rc2.d
<fdsd> soundray, im trying to figure out how hmount works it says hmount /dev/hda :  Contains 1 HFS partition  hmount: /dev/hda: not a Macintosh HFS volume (Invalid Argument)
<Spec> santa99: symlinks are in rc2.d, they point to the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<santa99> Spec, so i removed them with update-rc.d scriptname remove
<_kmh_> jrib : ic, i was trying the first approach though, xubuntu boot cd, is just the install cd (i assume it to be similar to ubuntu more or less, just a different window manager)
<soundray> fdsd: probably hmount /dev/hda1
<santa99> Spec, but after update-rc.d scriptname defaults it says
<abhinay> is it possible to install Ubuntu-Dapper in text mode ?
<mchawla_> I am having problems accessing wireless with my laptop. Everything is fine. The card is detected. Even the access point and hte network is detected. Just that it either doesn't get assigned an IP address by the DHCP server or if it is assigned(rarely), it still keeps dropping packets and all and hence I am not even able to ping any website
<santa99> Spec, scriptname no files found
<jrib> _kmh_: when you start the cd does it take you straight to a desktop?
<fdsd> soundray, volume is smaller than 800k, hda3 is the volume
<CBMz> could anyone help me?
<xyr|x> hi all, somehow i just mess up my xorg.conf.. what is the dpkg command to reset my xorg back? thanx..
<Warbo> alienseer23: "sudo chown username.group filename" will change owner/group and "sudo chmod XXX filename" will change the permissions. Permissions are done numerically (so 000 means nobody can do anything and 777 means anyone can do anything. I forget the exact values of read/write/execute)
<santa99> Spec, how could I rebuild this symlinks ?
<fdsd> soundray, but that gives me the error hmount /dev/hda3 not a Macintosh HFS volume (Invalid argument)
<CBMz> my friend sees yellow, blue and green lines all over his screen, and he has a Nvidia GeForce6800
<matko> hello. how can I switch irc channels in irssi ?
<syntaxx> xyr|x, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> matko: alt-#
<rsk> matko: with alt + a
<rsk> and alt-*#
<xyr|x> thanx man!
<alienseer23> warbo, so sudo chown (myname.mygroup.the file i want changed) will fix it?
<soundray> fdsd: it's probably hfsplus, right?
<fdsd> yes
<matko> ou cool thanx :)
<Red-Sox> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Spec> santa99: update-rc.d whateverscript defaults
<Warbo> alienseer23: No brackets, a dot between owner and group and a space between group and filename
<Red-Sox> thanks ubotu ;)
<thundermaster> how can  i reinstall  rhythmbox ?  I can't  start it anymore ....
<Spec> santa99: the script 'whateverscript' must be in /etc/init.d/
<alienseer23> cool
<alienseer23> thank you
<Red-Sox> WHAT?
<Spec> colons are better :p
<CBMz> my friend sees yellow, blue and green lines all over his screen, and he has an Nvidia GeForce6800
<Red-Sox> Where is the pastebinned sources.list??
<Spec> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<harisund> hello everyone! Does anyone know how to stop the gnome-keyring-daemon from starting during Gnome boot? I have looked everywhere (/usr/share/gnome/default.session, /etc/X11/Xsession.options, /etc/xdg/autostart) but nowhere am I able to find what's responsible for autostarting the silly gnome-keyring-daemon
<_kmh_> jrib : first there's a menu 1) start or install 2) start safe mode 3) check cd defects 4)memory test 5) boot from first harddisk   after that it takes me to the desktop (depending on the choice)
<santa99> Spec, so i have to copy it back in /etc/init.d/ after removing it with update-rc.d scriptname remove
<Red-Sox> yeah thanks Spec
<godzirra> What do I need to install to get X working?
<proselyte> im having trouble updating firefox...
<godzirra> currently I ahve no X setup on my ubnutu box.
<Spec> santa99: no, update-rc.d scriptname remove won't delete the script in /etc/init.d
<harisund> matko did you figure out how to switch channels?
<Warbo> godzirra: xserver-xorg
<mchawla_> Hi, Did somebody face the problem of wireless card not accepting the Offer from the DHCP server? Everything is fine in my case. Only this thing is creating the problem. It keeps DHCPDISCOVER and all, but doesn't end up anywhere.
<proselyte> first-- should i use swiftfox
<Spec> santa99: it'll only delete the symlinks in /etc/rc#.d/
<NickGarvey> mchawla_: I did, and now I use SuSe heh
<harisund> Is there a Gnome only channel?
<godzirra> Warbo: awesome, thank you.  What is the program I run to configure it after installing?
<chaddy> godzirra: the smallest meta-package you can install for X is, I think, xubuntu-desktop
<Spec> probably #gnome
<fdsd> soundray, I can mount it fine using mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /mnt/harddrive
<Warbo> ##gnome
<NickGarvey> harisund: probably #gonme
<NickGarvey> gnome*
<godzirra> or will apt-get automatically do it/
<santa99> Spec, but the symlink in etc/rc2.d stays and the the symlink in /etc/init.d/ is gone
<mchawla_> NickGarvey: So did Suse Work fine ?
<NickGarvey> well #gnome forwards to ##gnome
<mchawla_> I mean no problems at all ?
<harisund> Ok ..
<Warbo> godzirra: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (it shoudl run anyway after being installed)
<NickGarvey> mchawla_: yup, none at all
<mchawla_> ah ok
<santa99> Spec, so i have to copy the scriptname  in /etc/init.d/ and run update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<Spec> santa99: the symlink in /etc/rc2.d should have been deleted and the script in /etc/init.d/ should have stayed
<NickGarvey> mchawla_: but it worked for me, might not for you
<Spec> santa99: yeap
<jrib> _kmh_: I'm not sure hot to get you to the boot: prompt then so you can use the first method.  I'm fairly certain it refers to install-only cd's and not the live cd's
<mchawla_> NickGarvey: I have been trying since two days
<mchawla_> NickGarvey: and no luck
<NickGarvey> :/
<santa99> Spec, but I fixed it the other way as you have told it to me
<RalleAb> I am searching for the FFF crack for dreamweaver. do you know where I can get it?
<proselyte> whois proselyte
<proselyte> whups
<alienseer23> warbo, will this work for a folder, it sais missing parameter after the command?
<santa99> Spec, do you know a gui tool for this work
<Warbo> RalleAb: Don't ask for warez in here
<MZM> how is called app to add/remove daemons from runlevels?
<Spec> santa99: no, i know CLI well :p
<xyr|x> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Spec> xyr|x: what type of help do you seek?
<Warbo> alienseer23: You can use that to change JUST the folder, but to do all of it's contents as well add "-R" to the end
<TheDon_craiger> Anyone ever have problems with cups config in ubuntu not giving you the option to pick USB as a local port?
<alienseer23> all of the contents of the folder already are fine, weird...now it tells me that the operation is not permitted??
<derekS> so no one knows anything about my lm-sensors issue?
<Warbo> alienseer23: Are you sure you are using sudo before the command?
<godzirra> Warbo: I keep getting "could not find default font 'fixed'"
<erUSUL> TheDon_craiger: yes but only with unstable kernels i compile myself
<santa99> Spec, do you know how the package for CLI is named ?
<alienseer23> I am in a root terminal
<soundray> fdsd: have you looked at the utilities in the hfsplus package?
<matko> quit
<Warbo> godzirra: That's weird, xserver-xorg should drag in all packages which Xorg needs
<fdsd> soundray, no but let me look into that
<xyr|x> Spec : just seeing what the bot replies ;)
<godzirra> Warbo: any sugegstions?
<Red-Sox> Either that didn't work or I'm retarded, probably the latter
<epitaf-laptop> i am trying to install ubuntu from the live cd, but i keep getting I/O errors when booting from the cd. I read in a thread on the ubuntu forums that adding the parameter "irqpoll" after pressing f6 should solve the problem
<alienseer23> changing ownership of `/media/sda1/audio/': Operation not permitted
<Red-Sox> Spec: ^^
<Warbo> godzirra: You could fire up aptitude and look for some font packages
<harisund> Does anybody know why is that even with a apt quiet preference of 2, it tells me what software pacakges are being installed? Is redirecting the output/error to a file the only way to avoid all output all together from apt?
<quiet> sh
<epitaf-laptop> my current boot options end with "splash --". where would i put irqpoll?
<AMDfanboy> hi is there an expert in the house?  i need some serious help.
<harisund> AMDfanboy just ask your question :)
<AMDfanboy> thanks in advance!
<FlyingSquirrel31> how can I get apt-get to reinstall apache2 and replace ALL of the config files with the defaults?
<MZM> AMDfanboy: just ask, I will answer!
<epitaf-laptop> answer me instead! :D
<soundray> FlyingSquirrel31: remove it first with 'apt-get --purge remove'
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel31: "sudo apt-get --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2"
<harisund> FlyingSquirrel31 'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2-common; sudo apt-get install apache2-common?
<Warbo> Oh yeah, --purge remove apache2 :)
<santa99> :)
<harisund> soundray and Warbo the package to be removed is apache2-common and not just apache2
<cytrak> hey guys I keep running into this problem every now and then and I know I have done it before .. I got ubuntu on a CF card which works fine ... I create a dd of /dev/sda1 from that CF .. I mount the image, make some changes and the dd it back to a new card to /dev/sda1 .. but then when I try to boot I get operating system missing
<Rug> I am stuck on a samba problem.  I have ceated my share, I can Read the dir's & files within, I can even change to different sub-dirs.  I cannot make new files/edit existing files.
<Rug> I have used webmin to add all my users to give the correct permissions, but alas it doesn't seem to help
<AMDfanboy> i got myself all confused with symbolic links and now i cant find any of my data.  i had one hard drive where i keep all my documents /mnt/hdb1 -- i wanted to make a folder /docs that would open into it.  so i made a symbolic link
<harisund> soundray, Warbo the problem is the configuration files that FlyingSquirrel31 is looking for are a part of the apache2-common pacakge
<FlyingSquirrel31> I tried --purge with apache2, but not with apache2-common
<Warbo> harisund: OK, just that I left out the remove
<AMDfanboy> i got myself all confused with symbolic links and now i cant find any of my data.  i had one hard drive where i keep all my documents /mnt/hdb1 -- i wanted to make a folder /docs that would open into it.  so i made a symbolic link
<AMDfanboy> <AMDfanboy> ln -s /docs /mnt/hdb1
<AMDfanboy> <AMDfanboy> then all my stuff in /mnt/hdb1 was gone
<AMDfanboy> <AMDfanboy> what did i do?
<harisund> FlyingSquirrel31 purging apache2 won't help. all config files are a part of apache2-common
<soundray> FlyingSquirrel31: sounds like harisund is your man
<harisund> AMDfanboy I think you reversed the order I think it should have been ln -s /mnt/hdb1 /docs
<nnn0> what is the difference between inetutils-inetd and netkit-inetd ???
<santa99> Spec, do you have a idea because i can't find nothing suiting
<godzirra> Warbo: I tried installing a few font pacakges...
<cytrak> I keep on forgeting should I dd sda or sda1 ?
<epitaf-laptop> Anybody?
<harisund> cytrak there is no sda. It's always sda+plus some number
<FlyingSquirrel31> thanks all.
<cytrak> I know I have done it sda1 before and it worked
<AMDfanboy> harisund: probably did, but how do i get it back?
<alienseer23> changed permissions
<AMDfanboy> i removed the link, how nothing is in /mnt/hdb1
<alienseer23> instead of ownership
<alienseer23> it worked :)
<cytrak> harisund: well sda is for the whole disk with all partitions
<harisund> AMDfanboy try to delete /docs and do 'sudo mount -a'
<alienseer23> thank you
<workin> so I got xubuntu but it doesnt have much in it... where can I get some good apps?
<harisund> cytrak yes, but I doubt you can access the entire hard disk like that.
<harisund> workin what are you looking for?
<nnn0> what should i use ? inetutils-inetd or netkit-inetd ?
<AMDfanboy> harisund: i'm using mepis, so i'll do an su
<santa99> maybe anybody else here can tell me what gui program i should take for looking what programs are executed at the startup ?
<workin> games at this moment
<Warbo> godzirra: Hmm. I just checked out packages.ubuntu.com and xserver-xorg doesn't depend directly on any font packages, but I haven't gone through the whole tree of dependencies...
<harisund> santa99 there is something called bum (boot up manager)
<workin> just simple games
<workin> like solitaire
<soundray> santa99: bum
<soundray> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<harisund> workin you still have a synaptic software installer tool. Use that and search for your games.
<Warbo> workin: Do you have Universe enabled?
<TheDon_craiger> sorry, pinged out there. did anyone answer my cups question by any chance?
<santa99> thx
<workin> what is that?
<godzirra> Warbo: well crap.  I know its not working now :/
<workin> I just got done installing it now.
<Warbo> !universe > workin
<workin> I'm a noop
<workin> noob*
<epitaf-laptop> Can someone please help me to install ubuntu? i'm getting I/O errors
<AMDfanboy> sudo mount -a
<workin> I don't know how to work it
<nnn0> shit not one of you guys knows jack about inetd - that's amazing !
<Warbo> workin: That enables LOADS more software packages. Then just look for games in Synaptic
<godzirra> I'm installing xubuntu-desktop atm.
<cytrak> harisund: that's not true you can dd the whole thing
<godzirra> its a  300 meg download though :p
<harisund> cytrak: ah dd! ok .. that makes sense... thanksk.
<erUSUL> !language > nnn0
<AMDfanboy> harisund: did it, should i print the results?
<workin> ok.. so how do I enable universe
<workin> ?
<Warbo> workin: You should have got a message with instructions from ubotu
<nnn0> fuck off !
<harisund> nnn0 that's not very nice to say .. perhaps nobody here has used it ....
<Ademan> can you configure the gnome menu with an xml file?
<harisund> AMDfanboy what do you mean print the results?
<AMDfanboy> root@1[/] # mount -a
<AMDfanboy> mount: none already mounted or /proc/bus/usb busy
<AMDfanboy> mount: according to mtab, procbususb is already mounted on /proc/bus/usb
<AMDfanboy> mount: none already mounted or /dev/pts busy
<AMDfanboy> mount: according to mtab, devpts is already mounted on /dev/pts
<AMDfanboy> mount: none already mounted or /sys busy
<harisund> Ademan technically speaking, you definitely can.
<AMDfanboy> mount: according to mtab, /sys is already mounted on /sys
<Warbo> !paste > AMDfanboy
<workin> i got no message
<workin> I don't have my laptop set up to the internet
<harisund> AMDfanboy don't paste here. Can you post the contents of your /etc/fstab file somewhere online? Like in pastebin? /
<Ademan> harisund: what do you mean technically speaking? is it practically possible? like for the end user?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> workin: There you go
<workin> I'm just looking for stuff to jump drive to my laptop
<AMDfanboy> sure
<harisund> Ademan there is a tool called Alacarte I think that's supposed to help edit the menus. You will be better off with that.
<harisund> Other than that, AMDfanboy do you know what type of partition is /dev/hdb1? FAT? NTFS?
<workin> ok
<Warbo> workin: OK, then you can use packages.ubuntu.com and look for some game packages. However, since you will not be using a package manager directly you will have to download the dependencies manually
<AMDfanboy> my bad
<AMDfanboy> its reiserfs
<Ademan> harishund: i have alacarte, i didnt realize you coudl add sections (other GtkMenu's)
<alienseer23> next quick question: can anyone reccomend a media player with nice sound enhancement plugins, good audio visualization plugins, that is good for just about any filetype andhas exemplary library interface?
<harisund> AMDfanboy: whoa. Interesting. Haven't seeen anyone use that before. hmmmmm.....
<Ademan> harishund: hah i just found it
<harisund> Ademan so did you manage to do what you want? Or are you still looking at the editing xml fiels options?
<basvg> hmm.. does anyone know how to fix the logoutbutton when running xcompmngr ?
<workin> will ubuntu packages work on xubuntu?
<AMDfanboy> i'm using mepis, i dont htink you can use it easily on ubuntu?
<harisund> workin they should.
<Ademan> workin: of course
<Ademan> workin: the kernel is identical
<workin> ok
<workin> thank you!
<Ademan> the only difference is your desktop envornment
<harisund> AMDfanboy technically speaking on any linux the method of mounting is the same, using /etc/fstab and all that.
<epitaf-laptop> How do I add parameters to the Boot up options for the Live CD?
<Amaranth> ubuntu and xubuntu have all the same packages
<AMDfanboy> harisund: can we go private?  i can't keep up!
<harisund> Can I see your /etc/fstab AMDfanboy ?
<Ademan> (which means if xfce has a problem no they won't work, but in theory it should be fine)
<Amaranth> the difference is what packages are installed by default
<alienseer23> right, I'll ask later
<corpxicle> ok im having serious problems with amarok
<zaphod_> anyone here have experience with getting fglrx to work with an ATI card in Ubuntu
<corpxicle> it starts, but it doesnt show on the screen
<corpxicle> its running
<Amaranth> zaphod_: ubuntu has prebuilt fglrx packages, do not try to compile your own
<bruenig> corpxicle, perhaps it is minimized in the tray?
<Amaranth> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> has happened to me before when using kde
<Warbo> corpxicle: Check your notification area ("system tray")
<zaphod_> Amaranth:  I didn't.
<corpxicle> bruenig : nope, however im not running kde
<corpxicle> im running xfce
<bruenig> hmmm, non native app
<Amaranth> zaphod_: What's the problem?
<corpxicle> so if it starts as minimized, how can i get it up ?
<harisund> bruenig don't I know you? :)
<zaphod_> Amaranth:  I'm getting an error:  libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file
<corpxicle> or do i have to boot into kde and then bring it up, close it, restart into xfce and start it there ? =P
<bruenig> corpxicle, wherever the tray is on xfce
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<corpxicle> also, ive uninstalled and reinstalled it
<Warbo> corpxicle: I am assuming that the XFCE panel can have a notification area, since even Fluxbox does
<corpxicle> syre
<corpxicle> sure
<Amaranth> zaphod_: That's the kind of error you get when you do a manual install. :/
<corpxicle> but its not there
<corpxicle> hmm
<proselyte> I'm having trouble updating firefox, i downloaded the swiftfox.deb, but the package manager says it can only run one software management tool at a time, and it is the only visibly running software managment tool
<Warbo> corpxicle: If it's not in there then it musn't be running properly
<olliek> what is the difference between normal login and recovery mode?
<Amaranth> zaphod_: I dunno how to fix in dapper, actually. The package names changed between dapper and edgy.
<tsdgeos> hi
<bruenig> proselyte, no update manager or synaptic?
<corpxicle> i jsut realised there must be some file in .kde or .amarok that decides how it starts
<tsdgeos> where does one post wishes for ubuntu?
<zaphod_> Amaranth: I have libGL.so.1.2 installed.   Any way to make it use that?
<proselyte> not running visibly
<tsdgeos> malone seems to be only for bugs
<corpxicle> ill look around
<bruenig> proselyte, also what do you mean, you are updating firefox by downloading the swiftfox deb, that doesn't make sense
<Warbo> olliek: If you boot to recovery mode then you get dumped to a text console. Loggin in safe made turns off all custom login programs, and failsafe terminal gives you a terminal
<Amaranth> zaphod_: I dunno.
<proselyte> wait, how should i update firefox?
<Warbo> tsdgeos: Maybe wiki.ubuntu.com (there are sections for Edgy ideas)
<zaphod_> Amaranth: Okay.  thanks
<proselyte> and should i use swiftfo
<proselyte> swiftfox
<bruenig> proselyte, swiftfox is a totally different browser, it runs similarly and can run all the same extension and themes and such, it is just optimized for one's own processor
<Amaranth> zaphod_: If my edgy system wasn't currently missing pieces I could tell you what package is supposed to have libGL.so.1
<Amaranth> zaphod_: Is this a game that wants this file?
<proselyte> so... shouldn't i use that instead...?
<bruenig> swiftfox is fine, but it is not an update to firefox perse
<olliek> Warbo: I have a problem that only occurs in normal mode.  How can I pinpoint what is causing the problem
<zaphod_> Amaranth:  No.  flgrxinfo wants it
<bruenig> proselyte, you can use it, I used it for a while, didn't see all that much of a difference
<erUSUL> zaphod_: you can make a link 'ln -s libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1' and run ldconfig
<proselyte> well, then, swiftfox doesn't install
<proselyte> and im not exactly sure how to really update firefox
<bruenig> proselyte, well, try restarting that should make sure all the package managers aren't running
<zaphod_> erUSUL:  Okay.  I'll try that
<Warbo> olliek: That is REALLY generic. You would have to run safe mode then try starting each application which would normally run in a session individually
<bruenig> proselyte, firefox will update automatically once it is put in the repositories, you can run the one from the firefox website if you absolutely must have it, but generally I just wait for the update from the repos
<proselyte> how do you access the repositories?
<imre> s
<Spec> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<zaphod_> erUSUL: ldconfig says I can't link them.
<Warbo> proselyte: Either use a package manager (see !synaptic) or packages.ubuntu.com
<olliek> Warbo: My problem is that my internet crashes (any browser/limewire etc) in normal mode but not recovery.  So how could I find out what is causing that?
<AskHL> The sound recorder says: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<AskHL> But where are the multimedia settings ?
<AskHL> (using Dapper)
<Warbo> olliek: I wouldn't know. It may be something system-level like IPv6, or maybe just dodgy settings (my Gecko rendering crashed when I gave it a TrueType font and I ended up making a new account to get rid of EVERY possibility)
<proselyte> E: The package swiftfox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<proselyte> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<proselyte> i think that may relate to my problem
<bruenig> proselyte, how did you try to install it?
<Warbo> !info swiftfox
<ubotu> Package swiftfox does not exist in dapper
<Jamminpotato> s6o5m8f
<bruenig> swiftfox isn't in the repos
<Jamminpotato> wrong box
<Warbo> proselyte: OK, you should probably purge the package then reinstall it as a standalone .deb file
<linuxuyuyuy> hi! im in a hurry!! altgr key is not working! ive tried many combinations under system pref.. keyboard
<proselyte> how do i do that?
<linuxuyuyuy> im using 5.10
<zaphod_> lol  Guess it's time to reinstall again
<Warbo> proselyte: Do you have a .deb file of it that you downloaded somewhere?
<proselyte> yes
<olliek> Warbo: ok cheers.  It's driving me mad, I can get compiz and everything else to work but if my browser crashes every 2 minutes it makes it all worthless!
<linuxuyuyuy> my keyboard is a logithech internet keyboard (language spanish)
<harisund> Does anybody know of a bug in Ubiquity installer? I try to change my time it loads up the screen saver???????
<Warbo> proselyte: OK, then go in Synaptic and find the swiftfox package, then "Mark for complete removal" and Apply, then reinstall the .deb (usually double click on it)
<Jamminpotato> where can i find x11.conf?
<AskHL> So does no one know where I can configure "multimedia settings"? In Breezy there was a utility...
<proselyte> i cant really access synaptic
<epitaf-laptop> i'm on an AMD Athlon XP-A, 1100 MHz. Should I get the i386 or the AMD64 install?
<proselyte> i get this error message
<the_mook> can someone help me, I upgraded to dapper and now I don't have cdrom or storage over usb. maybe i"m missing a module but i see the cdrom, ehci_hcd and usbcore in lsmod and hald is up,  please I search google and didn't anything useful - at least tell me where can i find some info about it
<proselyte> E: The package swiftfox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<proselyte> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Warbo> olliek: I found Compiz worked well on my Nvidia, but now I have an ATI which is twice as powerful, but it runs awfully (probably since the DRI driver uses software for alpha stuff)
<Khamael> what is swiftfox?
<Jamminpotato> anyone know wher the x11.conf file is?
<Warbo> proselyte: You can use "sudo dpkg -r swiftfox" (but that won't remove configs, but may fix Synaptic so you can completely remove it later)
<skroll> Has anyone managed to use Compiz with Aiglx on an i915GM video adapter without scrolling/resizing slowing down?
<bruenig> proselyte, this may not be true but because swiftfox depends on firefox for some of its stuff, uses most of the settings and such, if you don't have compatible versions of swiftfox and firefox, it may not work, I can't say this for sure but I know the swiftfox version on the swiftfox website is 1.5.06 and I believe the firefox that has last been updated in the repos is 1.5.03
<jaakkos> does someone have an idea why the default sound-card changer does not work in system -> preferences -> sound? it is always changed back to the 0-device when i re-open the dialog. now i have to change it at /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and restart alsa which is kind of a pita.
<Warbo> Jamminpotato: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jamminpotato> thanks Warbo
<Warbo> Khamael: Swiftfox is Firefox with "social bookmarking" (one of those new buzz words)
<proselyte> thats correct
<proselyte> so i have to update ff first
<proselyte> but, how to i purge the update manager
<proselyte> i tried to reload the packages, and i got:
<proselyte> E: The package swiftfox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<proselyte> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<proselyte> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bruenig> swiftfox has nothing to do with social bookmarking, it is firefox optimized for each processor
<Warbo> Oh? Well I don't use it either way
<olliek> Warbo: I got ATI as well.  Compiz works ok and impressed my kids but without a reliable way of browsing they went back to windows!
<sethk> what is social bookmarking?  sounds like marxist programming to me  :)
<bruenig> yeah it has like 50 different versions for each specific processor
<Warbo> olliek: Get rid of Compiz! Aaaa!
<kmh> jrib :2nd method seems to work - thanks
<Warbo> :)
<proselyte> dpkg: error processing swiftfox (--remove):
<proselyte>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<proselyte>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<proselyte> Errors were encountered while processing:
<proselyte>  swiftfox
<jrib> kmh: great
<bruenig> or rather 13, I was close
<olliek> Warbo:
<Warbo> proselyte: That seems to be an endless loop....
<Amaranth> proselyte: This is why you don't use automatix.
<sethk> proselyte, use the linux version from the mozilla.org site.  it works perfectly in ubuntu
<bruenig> proselyte, not that it would work now, but I am pretty sure automatix installs swiftfox for you
<bruenig> ior
<bruenig> um
<olliek> Warbo: I have done. And reinstalled
<proselyte> whats automatix?
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tamale> gah this is driving me nuts!   my keyboard input keeps freezing up every 5-20 seconds for 1-2 seconds each time, and after the freeze i'll have a bunch of the same letter spammed.. HELP!
<bruenig> automatix is a cuss word in #ubuntu
<proselyte> but, will that help me remove the messed up swiftfox install i did
<sharperguy> what about easy ubuntu?
<bruenig> no, it probably wouldn't work now, but you know, just a thought
<sharperguy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Warbo> automatix and easy-ubuntu both use APT, so if Dpkg isn't working I doubt they would help
<sharperguy> how comes my gnomebaker wont work?#
<proselyte> how to i fix the botched swiftfox?
<sethk> proselyte, the install from mozilla.org is simply a tarball.  you extract it into a directory, run ./firefox in that directory, and you are done
<sharperguy> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<bruenig> proselyte, I will try to install swiftfox now to see if I can do it, but easy-ubuntu only does codecs and the like
<Amaranth> proselyte: you'll have to find the swiftfox deb that you using to install to begin with and try to install it again
<sethk> sharperguy, the thread only once error shouldn't stop anything from working
<sharperguy> thats just trying to run it
<sharperguy> well it dosnt open
<Amaranth> sharperguy: edgy?
<sharperguy> dapper
<bruenig> proselyte, why even use the .deb, get the tar.bz2, there is no installation that way. All you have to do is unzip it and then use the executable called swiftfox
<sharperguy> gnomebaker used to work before
<Amaranth> sharperguy: Please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+filebug
<sharperguy> Iis it a bug?
<donrosin>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<donrosin>  ? ?? wtf? It was when i ./configure my eggdrop? Do i ned a program?
<Seveas> donrosin, just install the eggdrop package
<sharperguy> I cant see how if it works for everyone else, and used to work for me
<sharperguy> its not some config problem or whatnot?
<donrosin> seveas what is the command?
<skroll> Has anyone managed to use Compiz with Aiglx on an i915 video adapter without scrolling/resizing slowing down?
<Warbo> If eggdrop is in Ubuntu then "sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop" will get everything needed to compile it
<Amaranth> sharperguy: Doesn't look like a config problem, no.
<Seveas> donrosin, apt-get install eggdrop
<sharperguy> what other program to you recommend in the meantime?
<sharperguy> dont mind if its qt
<Seveas> donrosin, you might need to enable universe, for instructions: /msg ubotu universe
<proselyte> how do i open the swiftfox deb
<mikeubuntu> I think I have to reinstall ubuntu dapper, I can't open terminal
<proselyte> package manager doesn't work very well
<synic> mikeubuntu: did you change your hostname?
<mikeubuntu> happened as a result of auomatix
<mikeubuntu> no, didn't change host name
<Christopher> I need some help with restoring a partition table.
<bruenig> proselyte, don't use the deb, just use the tar.bz2 file
<synic> mikeubuntu: try logging out and back in?
<ochosi> hello, i would like to set up an ubuntu-ssh-server that i can wake from the internet. any idea what would be the best way to do it?
<Warbo> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<donrosin> seveas cannot find the eggdrop package
<mikeubuntu> already did that
<Seveas> donrosin, read the line I wrote after that
<proselyte> ok, i think it installed swiftfos
<mikeubuntu> synic: this is a new install of ubuntu a couple day ago
<synic> mikeubuntu: ALT+F2, type xterm, and then type gnome-terminal - what does it say?
<donrosin> seaves how do i install it?
<donrosin> seaveas*
<donrosin> seveas *
<khobar> hello everyone
<xyr|x> W: GPG error: http://ftp.hk.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F << where 2 get the public key?
<donrosin> how do i install/turns on universe?
<mikeubuntu> synic: symbol lookup error: gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_opacity
<erUSUL> !repos > donrosin
<khobar> can someone help me a bit....i instaled ubuntu some days ago but can't install by sound card :/
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<khobar> thx will check if that gonna work
<donrosin> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Christopher> Anyone know of a resource on how to use fdisk to repair a NTFS HD using Ubuntu?
<cr3> is there a command to configure the network from the command line?
<FlyingSquirrel31> I set up apache2 with a php site, but when I go to the url, the site just gives me the php file as a download, how do I get it to run the php?
<mikeubuntu> synic: symbol lookup error: gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_opacity
<miasts> ciao a tutti
<synic> mikeubuntu: heh, you got me.
<miasts> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un piccolo aiuto con una cosa semplice
<khobar> hmm od don't have System-> Preferences Multimedia menu :/
<FlyingSquirrel31> Christopher: Ubuntu doesn't have fdisk, your best bet is to just use a windows boot disk and run fdisk of that
<khobar> same is if i try to launch preferences from  volume  icon near clock
<Christopher> ??? Linux doesn't have an fdisk command ???
<mikeubuntu> synic: other computer works fine, I installed easyubuntu first, then automatix
<Warbo> !info fdisk
<ubotu> Package fdisk does not exist in dapper
<lillpelle> FlyingSquirrel31: I don't know about the question, but ubuntu for sure has fdisk
<Warbo> Ah, mustn't be in a package called fdisk
<hav0k> can anyone help me with this kiba-dock?  i aliened an rpm to deb
<Quibus> is there a guy called \sh here, sometimes? :-)
<Quibus> it seems it's \sh_away
<Warbo> !info util-linux
<ubotu> util-linux: Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 362 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<mikeubuntu> synic: going to install again - may be the quickest fix
<chaddwicckka> can anyone help point me in the right direction please?
<Warbo> That's got fdisk
<synic> mikeubuntu: never used easyubuntu and automatix
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody here use sidplay? It's playing my sids way too fast.
<mikeubuntu> synic: I did that to get full multimedia working, like videos on cnn
<JackHanna> hi guys
<khobar> so can any one tell me how to launch multimedia selector?
<khobar> don't have it in my preferences menu
<JackHanna> I would like to turn on ftp for my sister to download a file... I've never done this with linux... I'm running 6.06, can anyone help?
<aluno> eu no sei
<mikeubuntu> how to copy hundreds of internet links from widows to ubuntu?
<WillyWortel> chaddwicckka, you just must ask your question
<chaddwicckka> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my built in ethernet card?
<aluno> itpogh99[0u-ui0-iu-0i0-i0i90-8-8-09=-0-
<Warbo> mikeubuntu: That depends on how they are stroed. If they are in a text file, just copy the file
<Warbo> *stored
<khobar> so is there a way to launch media selection form console or not ?
<chaddwicckka> I am running a white and blue G3
<xyr|x> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<aluno> O ALISSON  GAY
<_tcc> I just tried setting up Xgl and Compiz under dapper with the i810 intel drivers using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 but when I run `thefuture` I get the following error(s): gnome-window-decorator gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<Warbo> khobar: I think it is "gstreamer-properties" or something
<aluno__> O Airton  muito viado
<_tcc> What might be wrong?
<fliper> o alisson e gay
<mikeubuntu> Warbo: they are windows .url files, and direct copy to ubuntu doesn't result in anything usable
<aluno__> D o bira
<khobar> thx warbo
<aluno_> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Warbo> mikeubuntu: What the hell is a .url file? Sounds like text to me
<aluno__> A vida  um jogo de bilas
<mikeubuntu> Warbo: yes, they are text
<aluno_> oi galera
<aluno__> Quem a ferro fere, tanto bate atque fura
<fliper> se no bissar da o palmo
<mikeubuntu> Warbo: but that results in having to manually work on each one
<_tcc> Sorry.
<Warbo> mikeubuntu: "cat filename.url" in a gnome-terminal should make the address copyable (right click>copy link address)
<_tcc> Anyone know what is wrong?
<kgeffert> mikeubuntu: install firefox or mozilla on windows... import them into firefox, then export them or copy your bookmarks.htm(l) to your linux directory .. import them from there
<Warbo> (obvoiously "cat *" wil do them all)
<mikeubuntu> Kgeffert: good idea
<mikeubuntu> thanks all!
<mikeubuntu> bye
<cached> when I try to set the default source in gstreamer to ALSA, I get this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'.   What does that mean?
<squidgy> Hi.  For a reason I don't understand, many of my fonts (Monospace and Sans, in particular) suddenly look different than normal.  (Perhaps due to updated packages?)  Any ideas on how to debug?
<cached> Better question: what should I do about that?
<_tcc> Anyone know why compiz might not be working?
<erUSUL> cached: are you sure your sound card is correctly configured? try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav'
<Warbo> _tcc: Because it is still early in development maybe?
<erUSUL> _tcc: #ubuntu-xgl
<_tcc> I put my error up there
<ynef> squidgy: in what way do they look different?
<cached> erUSUL, I hear a ringing sound
<Warbo> Pango usually renders text, maybe that has changed?
<squidgy> ynef:  they appear unevenly rendered, and slightly different sizes, as if perhaps hinting or some other aspect of rendering has gone south.  Example: capital A in Sans looks vaguely bolded, as does lower-case y.
<jaakkos> i had problems with amarok and sound in 6.06 - i had to apt-get install libmad0 and libxine-extracodecs. maybe this should be added to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28amaroK.29 ?
<jaakkos> hmm
<ynef> squidgy: have you installed any updated packages from anywhere else than the official repos?
<jaakkos> well the problem was mp3-playback so as a restricted format it doesn't fit there i guess
<Warbo> jaakkos: The problem with ubuntuguide is the very fact that it can't be changed. The official Ubuntu help sites (like help.ubuntu.com/community) can be chaged by anyone
<chaddwicckka> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my built in ethernet card? I am using a blue and white G3 powerpc, and am not quite sure if there is somthing I am not doing or if there is a specific path I need, I am new to linux
<scheuri> hi all
<jaakkos> okay
<ynef> scheuri: hi
<workin> <- needs help
<scheuri> anyone experienced a problem with a logitech USB-Keyboard not working when booting with Ubuntu 6.06 Alternate?
<boudahxl> no sound on PomerMac G4/733 internal speaker, is this normal?
<squidgy> ynef:  (it's irritatingly ugly.)  I do have several non-official repos, and if they've caused the problem then I'm happy to abandon them.  I'm just not sure how to proceed to see what's been updated recently and where they came from.
<erUSUL> cached: so your sound card is ok and working... you said that gstreamer-properties fails when you try to set it to use alsa, dind't you?
<cached> erUSUL, yes
<zyclop> workin: need help with what?
<ynef> squidgy: are you running xgl?
<khobar> hmm found out what my sound c and managed to reach this site: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=.&chip=CS4280%2C+CS4610%2C+CS4612%2C+CS4614%2C+CS4615%2C+CS4622%2C+CS4624%2C+CS4630&module=cs46xx
<khobar> from where i shall now download the "driver" ?
<xyr|x> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<workin> how do I play music? lol
<workin> I put in a CD and nothing happens
<xyr|x> !packages gcc
<bruenig> !packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages gcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<workin> I got toxfmedia but i cant play it
<erUSUL> cached: what was the error msg? use a pastebin
<ynef> squidgy: the reason I ask is that I was considering running it (today, actually) and stopped once I saw that it wanted to update libfreetype and pango and other important packages -- no thanks
<squidgy> ynef:  I have xgl/compiz installed, and the corresponding repos, but I'm not running it at the moment.  It's probable that any new updates came from those repos, though.
<workin> I'm using xubuntu...
<workin> but no one is ever at the xubuntu chat
<Warbo> workin: XFCE? I don't know, maybe start a CD playing program (gnome-volume-manager takes care of it for me)
<bruenig> for people using xfce, the irc takes up too many resources :D
<richiefrich> what apps are there to view webcams in yahoo
<Warbo> workin: Be aware that many CD players use the CD drive's audio output, so the cable should be connected to the soundcard (or plug some speakers in to the CDROM)
<workin> how do i get to gnome volume manager?
<ynef> squidgy: then it's what I "feared" -- can't help you in any useful way :( have you tried restarting since the update? perhaps the updated libraries didn't manage to fully load the fonts or something (stabbing in the dark)
<workin> I'm using a laptop
<Warbo> OK, it should be set up already then
<workin> yeha... but I put the CD in and nothing happens.. I don't know how to play it
<pequatre> workin, try downloading a player such as totem or vlc
<cached> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/136563
<JonBoon> i need help with installing wine, i've downloaded the package from the manager, what do i have to do now?
<Warbo> JonBoon: If you used Synaptic or someting then it is up and running. Double click on a .exe file to run it
<pequatre> workin, go in synaptic and search for cd player :)
<squidgy> ynef:  Yes, restarting X didn't work, and neither did bouncing the whole system.  If I remove the offending repos, is there a way to roll-back to the official versions of those libs in the official repos?
<Yc1> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<JonBoon> where would the exe file be located? yes i used synaptic
<zyclop> !NIC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NIC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pequatre> workin, or load xfmedia and try to load it from there ?
<khobar> if i want to configure my sound card acording to instructions , shall i only download atest alsa-driver .tar.bz2 or something more?
<Warbo> JonBoon: The ".exe file" is the Windows program that you want to run. Eg. firefox.exe or something
<JonBoon> oh so it will auto run when i do that
<workin> thank you
<Dattasmoon> does anyone know a chatroom for bind(9) for ubuntu?
<pequatre> Jonbo, you need to type "wine yourfile.exe" in the command line
<ynef> squidgy: I think that it would be possible, since synaptic (and other dpkg tools, of course) provides a way to install whatever versions it finds, however, I doubt it'll be pretty. Odds are that you're not the only one having this problem and it will be fixed shortly, though! Do you have weird DPI settings, btw?
<pequatre> Jonbo, but you need to run "winecfg" first
<Warbo> I htink binfmt should be set up automatically for WINE, like it was last time I used Fedora
<warlock__> I need help with pureftpd, It seems like its shutting down sometimes. How do I make it stay up all the time, even if I reboot?
<khobar> hello? so how aboyt those drivers?
<TVFAR> warlock__: anything special in the logs?
<warlock__> well, wheres the logs mana?
<warlock__> man *
<TVFAR> /var/log/messagers
<TVFAR> sorry
<squidgy> ynef:  dunno about the DPI settings.  The only unusual thing about this laptop is that its screen is 1440x900, but I've never done any hand tweaking of X settings or the like.
<warlock__> /var/log/pureftpd
<TVFAR> /var/log/messages
<warlock__> ?
<warlock__> ok
<nikin> hy i need the value for the grub "vga=" param for 1280x854
<nikin> any color depth will do
<ynef> squidgy: I'm not using my own computer ATM, but I think the command to check is "xdpy"-something -- try the tab-completion to find out
<TVFAR> or, it may be something like /var/log/xtlog or /var/log/tarnsferlog   I dont remember exactly
<workin> how do I open a program from the  synaptic?
<warlock__> ok TVFAR, can we take this in #pure.help please?
<zyclop> workin: could you please clarify your question?
<cached> well because erusul isn't responding
<cached> when I try to set the default source in gstreamer to ALSA, I get this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'.   What does that mean?
<Warbo> workin: It installs it in /usr/bin, which is in the PATH variable. That ,eans you just need to type it's name into a terminal (or give it a nice button)
<Warbo> *means
<ynef> workin: often, you just need to type the program's name in a terminal window or in the entry box you get when you hit Alt-F2
<ynef> workin: ...unless it has showed up in the Applications menu
<Warbo> workin is in XFCE
<squidgy> ynef:  It's xdpyinfo.  Thanks.  The relevant line seems to be "resolution:    98x99 dots per inch"
<ynef> Warbo, workin: my mistake
<ynef> squidgy: that sounds like something that would mess up the fonts a bit
<fliper> you are speak brazilian
<Warbo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<erUSUL> cached: sorry for the delay.  does it not spit any other error msg in the terminal?
<ynef> squidgy: as you've probably found using google yourself, http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html is a useful site
<cached> erUSUL, none
<squidgy> ynef:  you mean the fact that these aren't nice round numbers?  Yeah, I it does look a bit odd, though I haven't knowingly messed with any of this.  Does this imply that I need to edit xorg.conf to set these manually?  (I hadn't googled the DPI link yet.  thanks.)
<epitaf-laptop> hello, can someone please help me out?
<erUSUL> cached: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-alsa
<ynef> squidgy: yeah, they should at least be equal -- for my system, ubuntu made the default 112x112 which looks nice. I don't really think that this is your problem, but it might be a step in the right direction
<haresltd> does anyone here have experience with setting a dialup isp in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, just ask your question first
<epitaf-laptop> i am trying to install ubuntu from the alternate install, and when i chose which disk to use (i have two) it just stops, nothing happens, just blue
<Warbo> haresltd: Yes, I do
<Warbo> Well, I have set up a dialup connection TO an ISP. I don't own my own ISP....
<squidgy> ynef:  I'll give it a try, and just hang in there waiting for fixed rendering libraries, assuming that's the real problem.  Many thanks.
<haresltd> i am trying to connect to my isp, but when i connect to my isp it kicks me out as soon as it makes the connection
<cached> erUSUL, which repo is that in?
<Flannel> epitaf-laptop: Try burning the ISO slower, 4x is recommended.  And, make sure the checksum is right on the iso
<amarillion> epitaf-laptop, do you have the newest ubuntu 6.06.1 release?
<Warbo> haresltd: What program are you using to connect?
<ynef> squidgy: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be of more help at the moment :)
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, what are the letters for your HDD ? hda or hde or ....?
<haresltd> gnome ppp
<epitaf-laptop> amarillion, yes
<Warbo> haresltd: OK, so what does the log say?
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, hm i cant see that...its just blue
<UKMatt> is there a way to turn off the arrows from comming up when you use the program menu
<epitaf-laptop> i'll have to restart the instasll
<erUSUL> !info gstreamer0.10-alsa
<ubotu> Package gstreamer010-alsa does not exist in dapper
<pyd> OpenOffice is constantly crashing on me.  I was going to uninstall it and then reinstall it from scratch.  When I go to uninstall, it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop also.  Is this safe?  Can I uninstall the ubuntu-desktop and then reinstall it again in a few minutes, or am I risking a broken system?
<Ych_> if I set an LAN IP with ifconfig will it stay after I reboot??
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, just before it's blue
<smog> hi everybody how i can in ubuntu check my ip adress??
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, yes i will have a look
<zyclop> Ych_ short answer: no
<pyd> smog: ifconfig and/or whatismyip.com
<Ych_> so how do i make it stay then?
<Ych_> from a console
<ynef> pyd: removing ubuntu-desktop should be fine, since it's just a package that depends on a lot of applications -- but isn't there an option to reinstall open-office?
<kgeffert> pyd: you'll probably be fine.. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which depends on a lot
<haresltd> Warbo: The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 19)
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, because there might be a bug where ubuntu doesn't properly recognizes the drives
<erUSUL> !info gstreamer0.10-alsa
<ubotu> Package gstreamer010-alsa does not exist in dapper
<zyclop> Ych_ you'll have to edit a config file
<pyd> ynef: yes there is... thanks, I didn't see that.  :S
<Warbo> haresltd: Hmm, that sounds unfamiliar. Are you using a serial modem?
<zyclop> I'll look up, wich one
<UKMatt> yeah gstreamer got changed to something new i remember that
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, i had problems with the live cd install too.. I/O errors and i didnt get further
<haresltd> nope, its a pci intel 536ep
<Warbo> I think ubotu doesn't like dots
<haresltd> it says maybe bad username or password... but the username and password work when i dial it in winblows
<khobar> hmm i got the message ...: Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<khobar> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<khobar> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<^Ocean^> Is there anything special i have todo to get svgalib to reconize my usb mouse ?
<khobar> I'm lost can any one help me :/
<smog> how can i check my ip adress ipconfigg :command not found
<pyd> smog: if you are trying to get your internal network IP, type ifconfig (or iwconfig) in the terminal.  If you want to see your public IP go to whatismyip.com
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, you mean during the install or for the live-session ?
<UKMatt> smog, ifconfig
<pyd> smog: ifconfig... ipconfig is for windows
<catadoxas> hey I feel kinda retarded but I dont find networking-options in my qconf??? where do I enable ip tables
<catadoxas> I only have networking
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok, the disk i tried installing too is /dev/hdc: IDE2 master (hdc)
<Orasis1> smog: "ifconfig"
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, with the live cd i didnt even get to the install
<Warbo> haresltd: Hmm, I have tried a few internal modems. They all eventually worked, but it took a lot of effort and I haven't encountered yours sorry (sounds like a modem problem is the PPP daemon is dying)
<khobar> common gys plz help ,I'm lost :(
<cica> guys: would installing updates on your system screw up current settings e.g. VPN software?
<smog> i know but i want check my ip adrsess in ubuntu
<warlock__> How to make pureftpd start on shutdown + after a reboot?
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, and the other disc is hdd
<smog> thenks
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, how many drives (cd, dvd, hdd) do you have and which ones ?
<Warbo> khobar: Run this "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<haresltd> Warbo: so what does that mean if the pp daemon is dying, is it something on my end or on my isp's end ?
<Orasis1> smog: That's it - IFCONFIG
<khobar> thx
<smog> ok
<smog> thx
<cica> guys: would installing updates on your system screw up current settings e.g. VPN software?
<WillyWortel> smog : /sbin/ifconfig
<epitaf-laptop> i have to hard drives and two dvd drives, but i think just one of the dvds are hooked up
<Ych_> zyclop, what file is that?
<mcphail> WillyWortel: he has gone
<Warbo> haresltd: It is probably your end, since the ppp daemon is the background process which deals with the dialup protocol (PPP)
<amarillion> ^Ocean^, what has svgalib to do with a usb mouse?
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, or maybe both dvds are hooked up. this is a list of my devices: WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1, WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0, Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device, MAD DOG MD-16XDVD9A2
<^Ocean^> amrillion: well im trying to run a svgalib application, and its not finding the mouse
<zyclop> Ych_; it's /etc/network/interfaces
<cica> !Macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zyclop> Ych_: but be shure to have a backup
<Ych_> ok
<cica> Cheers Warbo: so would that be apt-get install flash?
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, maybe at first you should try and test the cd itself and your ram: there's a memory test and a cd-integrity test available among the boot options
<zyclop> Ych_: I once ruined my bot that way. hehe
<zyclop> *box
<warlock__> Does anyone know how to start pureftpd when I reboot or something?
<Warbo> cica: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, i will do that right away
<Ych_> zychlop, so basically i just add the options that i added to the end of ifconfig to the end of the file instead?
<erUSUL> cached: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/gstreamer0.10-alsa is in main i think althought ubotu can not reach it for some reason
<Ych_> inet IP... and the like
<cached> erUSUL, I still use breezy because dapper is giving my router problems
<zyclop> Ych_: yes, but watch the syntax
<amarillion> ^Ocean^, no idea. Apparently those programs don't use the X windows interface
<Ych_> ok
<Ych_> well the backup is there....
<Ych_> lets try it
<zyclop> Ych_ have fun
<athlon> whats the name of the applet that notifies you if updates are available ?
<cica> Warbo: thanks mate. it's working. appreciate that :-D
<erUSUL> cached: well it is maybe gstreamer0.8-alsa
<Flannel> athlon: update-notifier
<cached> erUSUL, I have that installed already
<haresltd> Warbo: thanks for the info, i will have to look into it further (sorry it took so long i had a customer wander in)
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, wow this memory test seems to take some time...
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, it does the same tests in a loop so watch when the test sequence is complete
<cica> this is a quality channel! load of help at one's fingertips!
<cica> s/load/loads
<Ych_> <zyclop>, so far so good, thanks for the help
<zyclop> np
<athlon> Flannel: ahh,thanks. I didnt find  it in the applet list. So I thought it was not installed but maybe its because I disabled it through sysv config
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok
<antox> I would like to resize linux-swap logical partition. Should I simply use parted .. resize? What happens then. Is that all?
<erUSUL> cached: well i think i can not help you further... the error msg is not very helpfull... i do not konw what might be the problem
<jvai> hey peeps.. g.a.
<Warbo> antox: Make sure you use swapoff first
<david_> hello, can someone help me fix my apt?  It will not let me install many libraries, for instance, gnome-terminal and rar.  Because of this and some other source of corruption (perhaps its the same cause?), my gnome has basically died
<Warbo> antox: You would probably destroy everything on it after resizing, so just "sudo swapoff /dev/devicename" then resize it then "sudo mkswap /dev/devicename" and finally "sudo swapon /dev/devicename"
<antox> Warbo: then just parted and swapon?
<sethk> david_, you have to tell us what error message you are getting
<david_> sethk, the error message from apt when I try to run "apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal" is "Reinstallation of gnome-terminal is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, you said it does the same tests in a loop... should i wait for the "pass" to become 100%?
<sethk> david_, check the URLs in your sources.list
<nathanial> Hello all. I'm trying to find a nice interface for listing all wireless networks (like Suse 10.1) has.
<wind> if i want to install more memory, do i have to do anything with ubuntu? right now i have 1x512 but i want to put in 2x1gb
<sethk> david_, if they look normal, try to ping one of the domains.
<david_> sethk, when I try to install rar, I get "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.\nThis may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or\nis only available from another source\nE: package rar has no installation candidates"
<epitaf-laptop> nathanial, try wifi-radar
<antox> Warbo: does this mean that it is impossible to re-partition the only block device, from which system is booting?
<nathanial> epitaf-laptop, is this in synaptic package?
<epitaf-laptop> yes
<nathanial> thank you
<sethk> david_, try doing apt-get update
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop,yes
<erUSUL> wind: you shouldn't need to do anything special
<sethk> david_, tell me what you get
<pequatre> well i guess
<david_> My sources. list is equivalent to the default install one, but it has multiverse and universe added, and it has an aiglx/compiz repo added
<epitaf-laptop> nathanial, or you could sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<warlock__> Does anyone know how to start pureftpd when I reboot or something?
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok thanks, will wait
<sethk> david_, try apt-get update.  Probably you'll get the same thing, but try it.
<Warbo> antox: You can repartition an active drive, just don't touch any active partitions. That means unmount anything or swapoff anything. The obvious exception is / which you cannot unmmount, so it must be resized from a LiveCD
<david_> sethk, it hits everything but it ignores the compiz repository (media.blutkind.org dapper main aiglx)
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, i'm not 100% sure either. it should try to make several different tests
<sethk> david_, I doubt that is causing the problem, although I don't quite understand why it is happening.
<antox> Warbo: thank you.
<nathanial> epitaf-laptop, do you know if I will need any prerequisite packages?
<epitaf-laptop> nathanial, i dont think so
<nathanial> thanks again
<cached> erUSUL, thanks anyways
<wind> thanks erUSUL
<feedback_> Hello.xD
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, its moving inversions in different patterns
<sethk> have you tried fixing things, such as fix broken packages  in synpatic?
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, let it do its stuff
<david_> sethk, might it have arisen when I ran "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`" a few days ago when I broke some drivers?
<sethk> david_, if it didn't run correctly, it's possible.  something has your package state messed up.
<sethk> david_, I don't see a direct link to kernel source, but there may not be a direct link
<nikin> i ame setting the grub vga= parameter but i cant find the code for 1280x854x16
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, i will
<sethk> david_, when something gets corrupted there isn't necessarily any logic as to what symptoms occur.
<iqon> what is the impact of running a 386 install on a xeon system?
<david_> sethk, I'm only too aware
<sethk> nikin, change it to vga=ask, then it will list the potential modes for you at boot
<sethk> nikin, what the boot, you have to hit a key to see the list
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, if it seems ok so far you may continue to the cd-integrity check (another boot option)
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok will do
<sethk> david_, we can try things like fix broken packages in synaptic.  there are other "fix" type operations you can do at the command line with dpkg.
<nikin> sethk: is there a way, to see what param does the ask generate?
<david_> sethk, I just did "fix broken packages in synaptic
<sethk> nikin, there is a key you press to see a list of available modes.
<sethk> david_, any change?
<neildarlow> what level in rcS.d do you folks start hdparm at?
<david_> nope
<nikin> sethk: and i can do a savedefoult after that, and its done?
<noko> using Dictionary 2.14.0, port 2628 firewalled. do i have to setup a local one?
<sethk> nikin, you can edit your menu.lst and change vga=ask to vga=whatever   whatever being the mode you want
<johnm1019> is there a directory on ubuntu (like /usr/src/kernel) that contains the kernel source by default?
<david_> sethk,brilliant--I just tried to ctl-alt-f7 back to X and viola!  the system hardlocks.  I am going to but off this one.
<bbrazil> johnm1019: no, but you can install it
<johnm1019> command?
<david_> johnm1019, no, you need to get it somehow
<sethk> david_, that's discouraging.
<nikin> but i dont know this... "whatever" code
<nikin> that is what i need
<duaneb> what's the best dock out there?
<david_> sethk, its not a new issue
<david_> sethk, I have been pushing this computer to the edge for a few weeks
<sethk> johnm1019, it is downloaded in a subdirectory of /usr/src.  You may need to install the kernel source package.
<sethk> david_, ok
<neildarlow> sethk: can you scan video modes with grub like you can with lilo?
<johnm1019> sethk, thanks
<sethk> nikin, yes, I know.  that's why you use vga=ask, and get a LIST of available codes
<sethk> neildarlow, it isn't grub or lilo it's a kernel thing
<david_> sethk, first dualboot, messing with grub, messing with vmware, messing with apt...everything you can touch I have touched.  More like fisted.  And now it is dead
<nikin> that lists teh codes?
<nikin> ahh
<nikin> ok
<sethk> nikin, yes
<neildarlow> sethk: ok. then scan would help him
<sethk> neildarlow, right.  that's what I was advising him to do.
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok i cancelled the memory test at 18% (i didnt have any errors). now i just performed the cd test and it passed without errors
<david_> johnm1019, if you still want a package command: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.27
<billybennett> Hey guys my packages in Synaptic are messed up.. I can only see the packages I have installed and cannot go look for new ones.. Anyone have any idea?
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, well your cd is fine, go and try to install and watch for the drives letters
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok i will... but i told you the drives letters before. think they have changed?
<CuriosCat> Howdy all
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, well both drive letters
<SNow> hello
<SNow> How could I Run just a console with live cd
<SNow> I don't need the windows system
<zzsputnik> hello! i use debian sarge, and found on an in ubuntuwiki how to install unrar non-free with repositories-multiverse or uni... is it possible for to use those repositories too?
<CuriosCat> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 and for some reason, X gives me a max resolution of 1200x1024, even though I have a 1680x1050 widescreen display on this machine.
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, ok i am at the "partition disks" sceen
<zzsputnik>  xrandr
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, so what are the drives ?
<neildarlow> CuriosCat: have your monitor sync ranges at hand and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, it lists two devices IDE2 master (hdc) and IDE2 slave (hdd)
<h3h_timo> could someone help me figure out why i have no menu bars when im running an xgl/compiz session???
<dmglouis> is there any way to make ubuntu automatically recognize a usb card reader?
<pequatre> epinephrine, are there dvd's drives ?
<pequatre> sorry
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, , are there dvd's drives ?
<neildarlow> dmglouis: it should already but may need media inserted to do anything
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, if have dvd drives on the computer if thats what you mean, but what i said is whats listet
<epitaf-laptop> *listed, nothing more
<epitaf-laptop> just the the two hard drives
<sethk> CuriosCat, this can happen because your monitor is not correctly identified, or because the video card cannot run at that resolution.
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, ok it may be better if the drives where plugged to IDE1 but still it should work
<Orasis1> This is off topic but since I am in the presence of smart people, I am curious - do you think it is possible to stop your own heart mentally? :))
<dmglouis> neildarlow:i inserted an sd card and nothing happend
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, but in this section of the install *should* just list the hard drives, correct?
<pequatre> epitaf-laptop, yes sorry
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, i'll try the slave drive this time
<pequatre> actually yes :)
<epitaf-laptop> oh
<kmasta> can somebody help me with my wireless woes?
<epitaf-laptop> i got to the next screen
<h3h_timo> could someone tell me how to fix the problem im having with xgl/compiz?? im not getting any top menu bars...
<augustin> hello
<Warbo> h3h_timo: As in, the window borders, or the panel?
<neildarlow> dmglouis: is the usb-storage module loaded? if not, modprobe it and try again
<SNow> How can I see what filesystem device is using? and how could I mount it, I do mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/test2 and it says device is busy
<augustin> can anyone help with recovering a crashed Ext3 partition please? it's my /home directory, and is detected as "unallocated" by gparted, but the data is there, i just need to fix the table
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, i wonder why the first disc didnt work...
<sethk> augustin, fsck.ext3
<erUSUL> augustin: try with gpart
<sethk> augustin, is your first step
<erUSUL> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<augustin> i need to save the data in the partition, can't afford to lose that
<augustin> sethk, it says something about a superblock missing
<sethk> augustin, superblocks can be retrieved; there are redundant superblocks.
<sethk> augustin, the partition table is correct?
<h3h_timo> Warbo: its the entire top window panel
<khobar> hmm sorry for being such a pain..but what does that means? I was instaling all alsa things..when something like this poped up :
<augustin> sethk, mind if i go in PM ?
<khobar> checking for initscr in -lcurses... no configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<sethk> augustin, no, I don't mind, but by staying here you'll get more answers
<h3h_timo> Warbo: like wehre it says #ubuntu at the top up here, its not showing when i run compiz
<khobar> it happened during ./configure of alsa utilits :/
<augustin> sethk, ok then =] 
<augustin> the partition table is not correct: it shows my /home partition as "unallocated"
<neildarlow> khobar: why aren't you installing ALSA from packages?
<augustin> there has been a mess when i reinstalled windows (dual boot), but i managed to fix everything
<augustin> except, of course, my /home directory
<sethk> augustin, do you know the starting and ending cylinders?
<erUSUL> augustin: as a i said earlier you can try gpart. it guesses partitions tables and can write a new one
<khobar> neildarlow i was instaling acrording to this instruction : http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=.&chip=CS4280%2C+CS4610%2C+CS4612%2C+CS4614%2C+CS4615%2C+CS4622%2C+CS4624%2C+CS4630&module=cs46xx
<augustin> in the meanwhile, how can i do so that it creates a temporary /home somewhere else, until i can restore the partition ?
<khobar> was doing finr until now :/
<augustin> erUSUL, thanks, i'll do that, as soon as i can access X... now, it's full of errors and i can't start it
<neildarlow> khobar: ubuntu has ALSA packages
<augustin> sethk, of my partition ? i personally don't, but it's in the middle of my disk, so i guess a partition tool would =)
<dmglouis> I_can't_make_spaces.Can_anybody_help?
<erUSUL> augustin: gpart is cli program does not need X. boot in recovery mode.
<Warbo> h3h_timo: Make sure the "decoration" plugin is loaded. If the worst comes to the worst the "compiz --replace decoration" might help
<khobar> neildarlow: well yes but those deafult can't use my sound card...i simply dob't have sound then...someone adviced me to do acroding to some site
<sethk> augustin, you may be able to deduce it from the others.  Certainly you should be able to see the starting partition.
<augustin> erUSUL, ok, will do =)
<khobar> *don't
<sethk> augustin, sorry, starting cylinder
<h3h_timo> Warbo: what is the application to customize compiz??
<zzsputnik> CuriosCat  xrandr shows your resolution options and u can change them with (man xrandr)... every session, i couldnt find out how to keep it that way after  reboot
<augustin> sethk, well, yeah, using fdisk or something, right ?
<sethk> augustin, right
<Warbo> h3h_timo: The one I know of is gset-compiz, but I think that is out dated
<alek> i have old motherborad with 8-pin USB socket on it. I've enabled "onchip usb" in my BIOS but Ubuntu (6.06 server) doesnt detect my pendrive. what should i do?
<augustin> sethk, i'll try gpart and then i'll come back at you
<RalleAb> when i open gparted the partitions are locked. how do I unlock them?
<judah> so does anyone have gstreamer10 apps in dapper working to play aac encoded files? (ie. banshee and rhythmbox)
<dmglouis> please_anyone?My_keyboard_just_stopped_making_spaces_just_now
<khobar> so what than i shall do now . neildarlow?
<ketilkn> Will compiz work with an Intel 815 GPU ?
<neildarlow> khobar: how does snd-cs46xx.ko sound?
<pequatre_> sorry got disconnected
<augustin> ok, it's in an extended partition
<antox> alek, do you see anything in dmesg output?
<augustin> the extended partition is: start 5072 end 9729
<khobar> neaildarlow can you state your answer again ?
<augustin> the missing partition is the first in the extended one
<khobar> got lost in it a bit sorry  :/
<alek> antox, wait, ill see
<augustin> and the second partition starts at 7031
<dmglouis> never mind I got it working
<duane> what's the best dock out there?
<augustin> so i guess my partition is something like 5072-7030
<duane> I tried gnome-dock, and I wasn't impressed :|
<augustin> sethk, does that sound ok ?
<neildarlow> khobar: my standard ubuntu installation has a module for your soundcard i.e. snd-cs46xx.ko
<pequatre_> epitaf-laptop, sorry got disconnected
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, no problem
<jvai> hey , does cron do backups automatically on the default install?
<h3h_timo> Warbo: i have no idea how to fix this
<sethk> augustin, it sounds ok, sure, but I can't tell if it is correct.  Does the number of sectors * 512 equal the size of the partition?
<augustin> i'll need a calculator for that =P
<augustin> wait a sec
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, so.. the installation works now when i chose the other disk
<khobar> neaildarlow I got laptop , And was installing latest Ubuntu ...but it just can't handle my soundcard ..so i tried to install it acordnig to site i meantioned above
<RalleAb> when i open gparted the partitions are locked. how can I unlock them?
<pequatre_> epitaf-laptop, well strange...
<neildarlow> khobar: i think you'll have a hard time installing ALSA manually. searching ubuntu installation FAQs should get you going quicker
<erUSUL> RalleAb: you can not edit mounted partitions
<ripper> HELP
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre, yes... any ideas for tools for ubuntu to check disks?
<erUSUL> !caps > ripper
<pequatre_> epitaf-laptop, btw i'm pequatre_ now due to being disconnected
<khobar> well neildarlow i just was instaling alsa ..was doing fine all acrodnig to that site..when that error poped up in alsa utlilits :/
<alek> antox, http://phpfi.com/141782
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre_ oh didnt see that :)
<alek> that it
<augustin> sethk, anyway, yeah, that's the missing space
<YokoZar> Hmm, gaim is kicking me off of ICQ and AIM as soon as I log in.  Did AOL start autokicking Gaim users again?
<warlock__> Does anyone know how to start pureftpd when I reboot or something?
<augustin> sethk, problem is, fdisk -l does not return a name for this space
<augustin> so i don't know how to refer to it
<neildarlow> khobar: the error was caused by you not having curses and curses-dev libraries installed
<ripper> ripper@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tovid -in Larry.The.Cable.Guy.Health.Inspector.DVDRip.XviD-LMG.\[www.torrentfive.com\] .avi -out video
<ripper> You are missing tovid CORE dependencies!
<ripper>   ffmpeg        MISSING: a video encoding utility (ffmpeg.sf.net)
<ripper> Please install the above MISSING dependencies, run 'tovid -refresh-deps', and
<ripper> try again.
<ripper> ripper@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<ripper> can someone help me fix that?
<ripper> i have ffmpeg installed
<tylersmith> I have Gnomebaker installed, but an Gnomebaker icon does not appear in my Applications > System Tools list. How do I put a Gnomebaker icon there?
<apallo19> is anyone familiar with attaching evolution to exchange server?
<augustin> it lists /dev/hda1 to /hda6, and 4 is missing, but gpart /dev/hda4 returns a "device not found"
<khobar> neildarlow : can you point me how to install those?
<augustin> "no such file or directory" to be exact
<erUSUL> !paste > ripper
<neildarlow> tylersmith: you have to add it manually using alacarte
<khobar> And i trulely hope it will fix my sound card problems
<epitaf-laptop> pequatre_  i'll repost this as maybe you didnt see it due to the new nick...any ideas for tools for ubuntu to check disks?
<warlock__> I'm trying to make a bin/sh script for pureftpd to run after a reboot (I have a script, but im getting one one one single error. Just in a line) please someone?
<erUSUL> ripper: install ffmpeg
<antox> alek, and when you insert your usbstick? does anything happen?
<YokoZar> warlock__: what's the error?
<Spec> epinephrine: yes
<Spec> epitaf-laptop: yes
<tylersmith> neildarlow: Thanks! What is alacarte?
<alek> antox, nothing
<ripper> i have.
<jvai> hey , does cron do backups automatically on the default install?
<pequatre_> epitaf-laptop, there must be a lot of them but i know none (sorry)
<ripper> and still get this error
<Spec> epitaf-laptop: you're trying to test your harddrive?
<mcphail> jvai: no
<SNow> hey, what to do, /dev/hda5 was the root filesystem on ext3 and know it says that the filesystem is unknown and I can't mount it, what should I do ?
<neildarlow> tylersmith: Applications|Accessories|Alacarte Menu Editor
<jvai> ok
<antox> alek, do any other devices work, when attached to those ports?
<erUSUL> ripper: Please install the above MISSING dependencies, *run 'tovid -refresh-deps',* can you read?
<Spec> epitaf-laptop: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/wiki/HDTest
<epitaf-laptop> Spec, I had trouble installing to one of my hard drives. I'm now installing to the second one, and I want to test the one that didnt work when i am in ubuntu
<mcphail> jvai: but it is easily enough done
<warlock__> YokoZar, can you join #pure.help ? I'll explain
<sethk> augustin, if the fourth primary partition isn't specified in the partition table, then it will get a "device not found"
<tylersmith> neildarlow: Many Thanks!!!!
<epitaf-laptop> Spec, Thanks a lot
<sethk> augustin, brb
<jvai> wish i had a gui for cron.. but i'm on hoary still.. i cant config it thru the shell
<Spec> epitaf-laptop: read the whole webpage; if there's no important data on the drive you want to test, do a destructive read/write test with badblocks, it's the best. :p
<ripper> erUSUL yes i can read, and i have, apparently you arent reading the full messages i put  in the room i have ffmpeg installed
<augustin> sethk, yup, but it seems obvious it's my "lost" partition standing there, with all this precious data in it =)
<augustin> sethk, ok, i'll wait
<khobar> neildarlow : can you plz tell me how to install those?
<neildarlow> khobar: one moment
<khobar> ok
<sethk> augustin, yes, of course it is, but you'll have to change the partition table before any other software will see it, and you won't use gpart to restore it, you'll use fdisk.
<sethk> augustin, brb
<epitaf-laptop> Spec, perfect! i just have backed up the disk earlier today, so i will do that test with badblocks
<ripper> erUSUL i dont appreciate having my wits insulted, im not a moron. i can use linux/BSD (i have a few *nix box's) but i cant figure out why tovid isnt pickup the fact that i have ffmpeg installed
<mcphail> jvai: it is actually fairly easy to configure. Just have the man page open to get the timings right.
<jvai> ooo like "man cron"?
<erUSUL> ripper: have you runned the comand the error msg instructed you to run? 'tovid -refresh-deps' ???
<bubu1uk> jvai: as far as i know there is gui for corn
<alek> antox: no:(
<ripper> yes i have.
<bubu1uk> i think on KDE
<jvai> whaa
<augustin> how can i scroll up, when not in X ?
<jvai> in the repos?
<Spec> augustin: page up?
<kmasta> can someone here help me with my wireless connection?
<Spec> augustin: or shift page up
<jvai> crontab?
<augustin> Spec, thanks, i tried page up, but shift + page up does the trick =)
<ripper> got it nvm.
<ripper> thanks anyway
<tanath> when i log in i get an error pops up saying it can't start the gnome settings daemon, and the gnome panels don't show
<neildarlow> khobar: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Spec> augustin: np
<khobar> many thx neildarlow :D
<kmasta> why won't my wireless connection stay activated?
<bubu1uk> jvai: not sure if ubuntu has it. cant remember if it was called kron or kcron. basicaly "k" in begining
<ripper> i <3 ubuntu
<pyd> I reinstalled OpenOffice, but it's still freezing on me constantly.  CPU goes to 100% and I have to kill OpenOffice.  It is unusable.  Any ideas for a solution?
<jvai> lol.. i thought kron was for kde....
<tanath> ubuntu is great... when it works :P
<kmasta> i second that motion tanath
<bubu1uk> jvai:basicaly is.
<jvai> i was reading that earlier on a google search about backups for linux
<jvai> gnome doesnt have 1?
<tanath> fortunately it tends to work until you try to do something fancy with it :P
<ripper> anyone know of any software for ubuntu or linux in general that you can use (that comes with templates) for writing business contracts?
<bubu1uk> jvai: cant remember. played with it just once. dont do much over gui
<jvai> ok.. i just gotta read the man pages.. thru the shell
<Sethwm2> Hello I was wondering where I can download the Lve CD ISO on the Ubuntu web site
<jvai> & maybe google cron
<augustin_> erUSUL, i've isntalled gpart, but i'm unsure as to what to do with it now... i've done a gpart -l /dev/hda and it recognized my lost partition, but it seems to have problem because some of my partitions are actually extended
<Sethwm2> The newest one
<linopil> ripper OpenOffice,org ?
<corpxicle> i just did apt-get remove kde*
<bubu1uk> jvai: have a look at gentoo wiki. found some good info there bout cron.
<ripper> linopil how do i get the contract templates?
<neildarlow> jvai: gcrontab
<Sethwm2> Where can I get Ubuntu Live online
<ripper> or the templates in general...
<Sethwm2> On there web site
<Sethwm2> ??
<ripper> havent used OO that much
<augustin_> Sethwm2, yes
<Sethwm2> Where on the site though
<Sethwm2> Can't find it
<linopil> pyd how much RAM ?
<Sethwm2> :(
<erUSUL> augustin_: i've never used it myself. you will have to read the man page and online docs... good luck
<kmasta> can anyone tell me why my wireless connection says activated, but as soon as i click out ot the networking box, then go back in it says its not activated
<danny-khi> Does Pango Support in Firefox on Ubuntu dapper Enabled only for selected Locales?
<tanath> when i log in i get an error pops up saying it can't start the gnome settings daemon, and the gnome panels don't show, so there's much i can't do
<tanath> can anyone help?
<alek> dmesg detected my USB socket, but no USB devide works when i plug it in
<augustin_> erUSUL, i understand the program, what i wanted to know is WHAT exactly i'm trying to achieve =P but thanks anyway =)
<augustin_> Sethwm2, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Sethwm2> I don't know which CD to download..
<Sethwm2> Yeah
<Sethwm2> But which one??
<augustin_> ok
<linopil> kmasta strange linux thing deactivation of net card go figure
<tanath> bah, i can't even see what time it is on my comp
<augustin_> Sethwm2, there are two things you have to chose: the kind of install, and the platform
<augustin_> the kind is "alternate", "desktop", "server", etc
<kmasta> linopil: well it doesn't really let me activate the connection in the first place
<Sethwm2> It is a Mac I want
<Sethwm2> ...
<Sethwm2> Live CD
<augustin_> yeah, but what kind of version ?
<augustin_> server, alternate, desktop ?
<Flannel> Sethwm2: you want the PPC (unless its an x86 map) and then desktop
<augustin_> what do you want it for ?
<Sethwm2> Desktop
<Noumaan> Does Pango Support in Firefox on Ubuntu dapper "Enabled only for selected Locales" ?
<ripper> meh there is sooo much difference between ubuntu and OpenBSD , im so used to using my non-X11 BSD box
<augustin_> so, desktop
<Sethwm2> Ok
<kmasta> Linopil: i keep hearing about ndiswrapper but all the tutorials I read about it assume the computer ur trying to get the wireless to work on also has a wired connection
<augustin_> and then, powerpc
<augustin_> and there you go =)
<Sethwm2> But that is not the livecd
<Sethwm2> ??
<Sethwm2> ?
<junmin> hi, somebody can help me with a question about fonts?? i searched file system, and can find term14.pcf.gz and termB14.pcf.gz by default, anyway, i can not find them in list of System->preferences->fonts. why?? i like these two fonts very much. please
<Flannel> Sethwm2: yes, desktop is a liveCD
<erUSUL> augustin_: gpart can write the partition table it guessed to the device with the -W switch
<augustin_> install and live are one thing now, if i'm not mistaken
<Sethwm2> Thanks
<tanath> when i log in i get an error pops up saying it can't start the gnome settings daemon, and the gnome panels don't show, so there's much i can't do
<tanath> can anyone help?
<Sethwm2> I hope so
<Sethwm2> I am going to burn it
<augustin_> erUSUL, yeah, but it guessed a slightly wrong one, and i'd like to correct it, and i'm a bit overwhelmed by info =) but thanks for the tip, this program might save hours of work =)
<neildarlow> tanath: maybe reinstall it in a console?
<khobar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<augustin_> Sethwm2, it definitely works as a livecd, i just am not sure there is no other truer "live cd"
<Sethwm2> Thanks
<tanath> hrm... didn't think of that...
<erUSUL> augustin_: read the man page. scan the disk if the partition table it gueses is what you want you can write it to the disk 'gpart -W /dev/hdxx /dev/hdxx'
<augustin_> but it will work as a livecd, i've been using it to try and restore my system just a couple of minutes ago =)
<augustin_> erUSUL, i'm reading the man page as we speak =P
<khobar> aww....
<khobar> again ..i got some problem...: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20912
<khobar> darn why there are so many complications  with a simple sound driver :/
<khobar> can anyone take a look?
<lummi> greetings all =)
<stephans> ok so who knows anything about nfs?
<bruenig> !offtopic > lummi
<neildarlow> stephans: it's a network filesystem :O
<warlock__> Does anyone know what pureftpd's package is called? trying to remove it lol :-(
<stephans> like i totally can't acess resources two folders below teh export
<sethk> stephans, do you have a question about it?
<mirkk> Hmm, shouldn't there be a boot menu created automaticly when installing ubuntu? (installed it on a system that also run win2k, but it boots into win2k right away) :P
<jonah1980> hi i'm wanting to install commercial progs on my add/remove progs list - only it goes round in circles - first i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/136682 - then it asks if i want to grant permission to commercial sources and then checks packages and then asks if i want to grant permission again and goes round and round like that! can anyone help
<kupesoft> are there w32codecs for AMD64?  Flash?
<neildarlow> warlock__: pure-ftpd-common and others
<warlock__> ok, neildarlow, I got a problem
<sethk> mirkk, yes
<warlock__> I did a wget the package, now how do I uninstall it? :/
<mcphail> kupesoft: no
<warlock__> wget ftp://ftp.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/releases/pure-ftpd-1.0.21.tar.gz <- to be exact, and now I wish to uninstall it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gw-2s00.inf.fh-bonn-rhein-sieg.de!#knoppix]  by ompaul
<ripper> khobar paste a copy of your dmesg on the paste bin
<neildarlow> warlock__: that won't have installed it. just fetched it
<warlock__> I installed it and etc..
<bruenig> jonah, it appears to say that you have http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial/main that entry twice in your sources.list
<warlock__> I just need to know how to remove it now, totally.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tuxtheslacker> quick question... how can I run a command and close the ssh connection and have the command continue running?
<neildarlow> warlock__: synaptic in advanced mode. search for pure-ftpd and select for complete removal
<warlock__> hmm
<mlehrer> wow, when did tab completion start working for scp commands over an scp tunnel... that rocks
<bubu1uk> tuxtheslacker: u can use screen
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: run ssh in a screen session
<lummi> Ok now it is my turn =) Does anyone know where I can get a "bouncer" or is it something you have to set up yourself without any packages? What i am trying to do is to get external IPs to login via my server and then "bounce" them to an external server where only my server IP has access to? Is this possible at all?
<warlock__> neildarlow, and how exactly do I do that?
<lummi> tux...logout?
<alek> antox, are you still here?
<jonah1980> bruenig, can i paste my source list for you, i can't see it duplicated but might not be what i think
<Number_5> tuxtux: screen
<tuxtheslacker> mcphail, how would I run ssh in screen?
<khobar> ripper emm...dmesg?
<neildarlow> warlock__: Applications|Add/Remove... and click the Advanced button
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: type "screen" in your terminal
<warlock__> uh neildarlow, Im using ubuntu server :)
<ohio23432> hello
<khobar> ripper, where to find it ?
<bubu1uk> tuxtheslacker: run sshd and then screen and then program
<bruenig> johan1980, if you want to pastebin it go ahead
<ohio23432> I just installed ubuntu, how do I get kde? (kubuntu)?
<stephans> sethk: I am trying to install over nfs and pxe...
<neildarlow> warlock__: then you'd better find an apt-get expert. i'm very rusty on ot
<bubu1uk> tuxtheslacker: and then u can close ssh
<warlock__> ok neildarlow, thanks anyways.
<warlock__> ompaul, could you perhaps help me out then?
<stephans> sethk: pxe works great and the kernel boots and setup starts...
<jonah1980> bruenig, http://pastebin.ca/136689
<bruenig> warlock__, what are you looking to do?
<tuxtheslacker> thanks!
<khobar> ok found it shall i copy whole dmsg?
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: when you want to log out of your ssh session, press ctrl-a then D
<augustin_> erUSUL, ok, i think i know what i wanna do, but i'm not sure how to do it (in spite of having read the man page =P)
<augustin_> erUSUL, here's the story:
<ohio23432> note: I have tried this command and it failed "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ompaul> warlock__, I was not looking at your question let me scroll back
<stephans> sethk: then i need to mount the nfs share... but the server will not allow mounting of the folder two below the export
<jonah1980> bruenig, thanks for taking a look - you're cool
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: that will "detach" from the screen session. You can attach again later with "screen -r"
<tuxtheslacker> mcphail, wait... so how do I detach?
<ompaul> warlock__, "flying visit"
<augustin_> erUSUL, i have 5 partitions. the first 2 are primary, the last 3 are logical (at least, it was that way when i had 6 partitions total, before i merged the first two primary ones).
<neildarlow> warlock__: sorry, did you compile and install pure-ftpd?
<warlock__> bruenig, I am trying to remove "pure-ftpd". I installed it through wget. And did a make install, etc, but I wish to reinstall it.
<tuxtheslacker> ctrl+a?
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: press "CTRL-A" then "D"
<warlock__> Yes neildarlow.
<augustin_> erUSUL, when gpart guesses, it "skips" the last partition and only returns the first 4, making them primary
<tuxtheslacker> wait, ctrl-a, ctrld?
<neildarlow> warlock__: then there's probably a deinstall target for make
<warlock__> I need to reinstall it, as I did a few minor of mistakes.
<stephans> the "os" nfs share is exported... and it contains fc4,5 suse etc...
<ompaul> warlock__, you can't do get there from here
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: no, just "D"
<tuxtheslacker> oh, that worked.
<augustin_> erUSUL, what i want to know is for gpart to write its guesses, but making the last 3 logical instead of primary
<warlock__> ompaul, what you mean?
<ohio23432> anyone can help me get KDE? (kubuntu)?   I tried this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it failed
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: one moment - i'll find a screen tutorial
<stephans> sethk: how can i export a folder so that all files below it are available in nfs?
<sethk> stephans, that's the default.
<augustin_> erUSUL, the only thing is: since it doesn't return a valid result for the last partition, i don't know the output to use (like, the plethora of figures after the partition type)
<Number_5> tuxtheslacker: screen is the most useful utility for command line
<aluno> como instalar pacotes
<sethk> stephans, are you sure it isn't just a permissions issue?
<tuxtheslacker> Number_5, thanks!
<bruenig> jonah1980, the part of the error on the other pastebin doesn't appear to be anything however this entry  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse universe restricted main  is four sources if you look at the four lines above it, they are the same so perhaps if you deleted this one or the four above it, there wouldn't be a duplicate sources error
<tuxtheslacker> thanks everyone!
<augustin_> erUSUL, any clue or should i just leave you alone ? =)
<warlock__> I only need to remove pure-ftpd, to install it from -scratch- again. Anyone have ANY clues regarding this issue?
<stephans> sethk: how can i turn this wonderful feature off?
<ompaul> warlock__, you have to make uninstall
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/34
<sethk> stephans, which feature, the permissions?
<ompaul> warlock__, apt works on packages it installs or ones you use "checkinstall" on
<stephans> nope nfs
<warlock__> ompaul, and how exactyl do I do this?.
<junmin> hi, somebody can help me with a question about fonts?? i searched file system, and can find term14.pcf.gz and termB14.pcf.gz by default, anyway, i can not find them in list of System->preferences->fonts. why?? i like these two fonts very much. please
<Number_5> warlock__: it's handy to use apt-get to install all packages possible
<warlock__> ompaul, I'm still kinda new to ubuntu. Atleast on these synaptic things.
<bruenig> jonah1980, nevermind I just looked at again, those are deb-src entries
<stephans> sethk: the perms are all read... but sthe server says:
<sethk> stephans, you want to uninstall nfs?
<tuxtheslacker> mcphail, this is actually for an rhel server, but the topic was pretty distro independant.
<warlock__> Number_5, pure-ftpd wasnt available.
<ompaul> warlock__, go to where ever you put your sources you need to go back there and make uninstall
<sethk> stephans, make sure you have the x permissions on directories
<ompaul> warlock__,  the same way as you installed it
<Number_5> warlock__: it's in the universe repos
<sethk> you can try the no_subtree_check option as well.
<argunda> anyone can help me get KDE? (kubuntu)?   I tried this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it failed
<mcphail> tuxtheslacker: that tutorial will work on RHEL as well
<bruenig> looks like it should work, I hardly ever deal with the graphical install stuff like synaptic or add/remove, generally just go with apt-get, does apt-get work or is this just a problem with add/remove
<tuxtheslacker> mcphail, figured.
<tuxtheslacker> thanks!
<warlock__> ok, Number_5.
<alek> i have USB socket on my old MB, dmesg detected it but ubuntu doesnt detect, when i plug in any usbdevice. could anyone help me?
<warlock__> ompaul, let me take a look
<tuxtheslacker> See ya guys later! gotta go home now :-)
<ompaul> !multiverse > warlock__
<stephans> sethk: rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 10.0.0.83:883 for /data1/os/fedora/5 (/data1/os)
<ompaul> !compile > warlock__
<warlock__> I know, I have exchanged my sources.list.
<ompaul> warlock__, I had the bot send you two messages there
<warlock__> to a good one. I cant seem to find the packages from where I installed it ompaul :(
<warlock__> Aye I see.
<Valery> Hello!
<Valery> How install Dapper server on raid FastTrack TX2!
<sethk> stephans, yes?  that has nothing to do with permissions on subdirectories
<stephans> sethk:rpc.mountd: request to export directory /data1/os/fedora/5 below nearest filesystem /data1/os
<neildarlow> alek: older USB ports were notorious for that. might be a new motherboard or usb card required
<khobar> i got dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20914
<alek> :(
<neildarlow> alek; is it a VIA-base motherboard?
<stephans> sethk:that was from /var/log/messages
<warlock__> ompaul, Im only experincing troubles with one thing with pure-ftpd. It wont run when I reboot my server.
<ompaul> warlock__, that is easy to fix
<warlock__> OK, can you help me out ompaul ?
<jvai> hey back..
<sethk> stephans, ok, that's not a problem.
<stephans> sethk:nfs does not want me to access files below the actual export...
<warlock__> Really taking the piss out of me.
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khobar> ripper here's the dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20914
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<argunda> anyone can help me get KDE? (kubuntu)?   I tried this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it failed
* ompaul slaps the hand of typo
<warlock__> :-(
<Flannel> argunda: that's the command.  Do you have web repositories enabled?  What error did it give?
<khobar> argunda try add sudo before it :P
<khobar> and repositores
<alek> neildarlow, yes it is VIA based MB
<argunda> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<warlock__> sorry ompaul, can we continue ?
<argunda> Flannel: how do I do that?
<ompaul> warlock__, yues
<Flannel> !tell argunda about repositories
<neildarlow> alek: thought so. a new one might be the only solution
<sethk> stephans, no, that's not true.
<ompaul> warlock__, I am wondering what is best for you - to kill the binary and install the one that Ubuntu manages
<sethk> stephans, at least that message doesn't imply that.
<warlock__> That sounds good.
<stephans> sethk: what is going on the?
<warlock__> As I -might- wish to uninstall it EASILY in the future.
<ompaul> warlock__, well there are ways of doing this that make sense
<stephans> sethk: then?
<alek> neildarlow, that problem is because of ubuntu or motherborad?
<ompaul> warlock__, let me see what an installed proftpd looks like back in two
<warlock__> ompaul, lemme go grab a smoke, badly need it atm. Just highlight me when typing something. Big thanks man, brb a second.
<warlock__> ok ompaul, brb
<neildarlow> alek: if it's an old motherboard the hardware is usually the problem
<sethk> stephans, use the no_subtree_check option
<stephans> sethk: ok!
<stephans> sethk: thank you!
<khobar> *thump* - muffed voice of head hiting in desk
<khobar> argg....
<neildarlow> alek: the problem is usually powering a peripheral from the USB port. a peripheral with its own power supply *might* work
<khobar> can any one tell me what shall i do now ? :(
<khobar> i got enought of this..so many erros and stuff :/
<ripper> khobar looks like a problem with the card, is it using an AC-97 based card?
<Noumaan> Does Pango Support in Firefox on Ubuntu dapper "Enabled only for selected Locales" ?
<l0fty> does anyone know exactly why mp3 and other formats aren't in standard ubuntu and where I should ask to find out more about this?
<ketilkn> khobar, have a beer.
<neildarlow> khobar: google for your problem e.g. ubuntu ALSA cs46xx and go from there
<slicslak> where does mysql keep it's databases?
<neildarlow> slicslak: /var/lob/mysql
<ketilkn> /var/lib/mysql
<Noumaan> Restricted Formats
<m0> hey
<l0fty> on the wiki?
<alek> neildarlow, thanks for help :)
<sethk> khobar, from your post it looks like the module is not built for that kernel
<khobar> hmm i got data from aida32 : Cirrus Logic CS4610 SoundFussion Auido Accelerator
<Noumaan> l0fty: yes
<slicslak> ketilkn, neildarlow thx
<m0> What is a good FTP CLIENT so I could transfer stuff
<l0fty> I know how to install them - I'm just thinking if there are things that ordinary users can do to get the legal situation changed?
<m0> can I apt-get a FTP CLIENT?
<neildarlow> sethk: the standard ubuntu kernels have the module he needs. it's a detection/configuration problem
<mlehrer> lftp
<mlehrer> rocks
<coolaid> gftp
<compotatoj> gftp is a good FTP CLIENT
<m0> can I apt-get a lgtp ?
<sethk> neildarlow, what he posted shows unresolved externals
<Noumaan> m0: sudo apt-get --install gftp
<m0> I need something with a GUI"?
<mlehrer> i'd be surprised if lftp didn't come installed by default
<sethk> neildarlow, no module will run with unresolved externals, and unresolved externals are caused by kernel/module version mismatch
<mlehrer> m0: why?  lftp is much better
<FlimFlamMan> i have sshfs working on ubuntu, now i just need to find a free "ssh filesystem" client for my unlucky co-workers who are stuck on windows...
<sethk> I think they want to encourage you to use sftp,
<ompaul> warlock__, find the source where ever you dropped it (sudo updatedb; locate proftp | more) and then follow this it will allow you type make uninstall
<neildarlow> sethk: yes, he's attempting to build ALSA manually without prerequsites being installed. i suggested he diagnose a standard install
<sethk> but lftp is installed for the desktop install, at least in breezy.
<m0> how do I use gftp :S
<ompaul> warlock__, then "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<coolaid> gui
<sethk> neildarlow, ah, ok, didn't realize his post was no longer relevant.
<m0> m0@m0-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gftp
<coolaid> applications-internet-gftp
<m0> hmm
<m0> I would like to have a FTP client which is a GUI
<m0> Anyone available?
<adminx> hello room
<coolaid> gftp
<rsk> gftp
<coolaid> lol
<coolaid> :)
<m0> how do I install gftp?/
<coolaid> synaptic
<neildarlow> m0: try Places|Connect to Server...
<cdubya> sudo apt-get install gftp
<m0> Reading package lists... Done
<m0> Building dependency tree... Done
<m0> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<l0fty> Noumann: I'm readin the wiki now, so I'll see what that has to say.
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i have the ftp path to the latest snapshot of kvirc that is supposed to be quite stable, i would like to install it on my ubuntu system,  is there a way to get synaptic to do this for me?  or do i have to just download and ./configure etc...
<jonah1980> bruenig, do you think i need to remove the line it says about so it can add it again?
<warlock__> ompaul, back. OK gonna try it out,.
<tanath> m0: sudo apt-get update first
<coolaid> synaptic package manager system-admin-synaptic
<tanath> m0: if you still can't, you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<warlock__> may I copy paste 2 lines, ompaul ?
<coolaid> possibly need repositry entries
<m0> tanath: I did it says at the end Count find package gftp
<argunda> guys in your opinion, what performs better for ubuntu? Gnome or KDE? which is faster? less memory usage? etc
<m0> tanath: hmm what do I need to fix
<gebruiker> I need to clone my hd to other hd's trough cd/dvd automaticly. What options are there?
<ompaul> warlock__, two only or else use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<warlock__> /var/cache/apt/archives/proftpd_1.2.10-22_i386.deb
<warlock__> /var/cache/apt/archives/proftpd-common_1.2.10-22_i386.deb
* cdubya ducks for the ensuing kde/gnome flame war
<argunda> Im sorry
<warlock__> that's what I got when doing what you told me to do.
<coolaid> preferences -repositries-add
<Noumaan> l0fty: its simple you just install some codecs or some media player I hope you have already checked out Howto add and remove programs using synaptic, apt-get, etc.
<cdubya> heh
<coolaid> in synaptic
<argunda> but it must be done =[
<neildarlow> argunda: neither. it's your personal preference
<tanath> do apt-cache search gftp
<warlock__> brb a second, gf yelling, meh.
<cdubya> argunda, what neildarlow said
<gebruiker> I need to clone my hd to other hd's trough cd/dvd automaticly. What options are there?
<johnm1019> what are you favorite terminal programs? maybe something tabbed??
<m0> gftp-common - shared files for other gFTP packages
<m0> gftp-gtk - X/GTK+ FTP client
<tjb891> when I click and hold in firefox I get a piece of paper for a curser and it slides back to wear  it was, what is this curser?
<alek> good night
<tanath> m0: 'apt-cache search gftp' give any results?
<argunda> neildarlow: ok I dislike Nautilius because of its high memory usage so that is why I asked
<cdubya> m0, sudo apt-get install gftp-gtk
<coolaid> grab it m0
<tanath> m0: hrm, i get more than that
<m0> thanks cdubya
<l0fty> Noumaan: I'm interested more in the legal side - what can be done to campaign for better laws / more free formats so we don't have to put up with this. I already know how to install the stuff I need.
<m0> cdubya worked
<cdubya> np
<m0> tanath: I just downlaoded the ubuntu install cd last night
<Lattyware> hey, are there any free Linux speech-to-text apps availible?
<tjb891> not to much, politians have no idea when it comes to software
<neildarlow> argunda: you think konqueror will use less memory? i don't think so.
<coolaid> takes a week or two to get used to
<cdubya> bah
<cdubya> heh
<Noumaan> l0fty: I think you should then check out fsf.org and gnu.org check out their activism sections and campaigns
<khobar_> seems like i got disconneted
<tanath> m0: well, you can add universe, multiverse, etc to have more software available to you
<coolaid> Tons of text to speech tools
<argunda> neildarlow: can I use XFCE with another file manager?
<m0> hmm
<m0> tanath: Where do I do that from
<tanath> m0: there's a few places you can do it in the menus, but they all edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<devhen_> php --version reports that php is v. 5.1.2 but the packages I have installed are 4.2.2. any ideas?
<coolaid> search text to speech in synaptic with all repos's enabled
<kmasta> is the broadcom firmware still in the universe repositories?
<baikonur> hi
<khobar_> so can any one repeat what shall i do?
<haasteem> hi, what is the best way up update to dapper? through synaptic or from cd?
<neildarlow> argunda: probably. i use native desktop components wherever i can. it gives fewer problems
<kmasta> is there a reason some of the repositories aren't working
<tanath> m0: try System > Admin > update manager
<argunda> neildarlow: I find Gnome takes up waay too much memory for no reason and it's kind of annoying :9
<argunda> :(
<tanath> m0: wait, not that one
<nikosapi> Is it possible to install dapper 6.06 from the hard drive? I have a laptop with a pcmcia cdrom drive and I can't install from it :-(
<koala_> omg, I am just sooooooooo happy right now
<Lattyware> coolaid: Yeah, Tons of Text->Speech, but I'm looking for Speech->Text
<koala_> just got xgl to work
<cdubya> argunda, yep, you can use thunar
<tanath> m0: try System > Admin > software properties
<coolaid> hmm,dunno friend :(
<koala_> with nvidia... what a hassle
<argunda> cdubya: I can use thunar with Gnome??
<Lattyware> Thunar is great, I love it.
<Noumaan> kmasta: I also had trouble downloading I guess repos are down
<cdubya> argunda, you were asking about one with XFCE, yes?
<tanath> m0: then click Add on each thing and check the extra boxes
<cdubya> argunda, Thunar works fine
<argunda> cdubya: thunar is kind of limited
<neildarlow> argunda: i have GNOME running in 512M of memory and i'm using 200MB with Openoffice.org quickstarter. i don't consider that expensive
<argunda> =[
<baikonur> I have a ubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog preview install cd, but want to install Dapper Drake. Is it no problem if I use the old install cd and then update it or make a netinstall if possible or do I really need to burn a new cd with dapper drake install cd?
<kmasta> noumaan: I JUST LUGGED MY COMPUTER ALL THE WAY UP STAIRS TO A WIRED CONNECITON AND THE REPOS ARE DOWN NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<warlock__> ompaul, you got it ?
<m0> lol
<m0> how do you download a file from FTP
<m0> :)
<neildarlow> m0: get
<Noumaan> kmasta: use a mirror
<tanath> baikonur: should be no prob. just do a dist-upgrade
<Number_5> baikonur: you can upgrade to dapper after you install breezy
<m0> neildarlow: I am using hte gui :p
<kmasta> noumaan: how do i do thaat
<neildarlow> m0: drag from the left to the right pane
<m0> didn't work draging
<coolaid> m0.... enter address and connect...use arrow that points to you side
<ompaul> got?
<m0> I clicked on the arrow
<m0> and it worked :)
<coolaid> arrow
<Lattyware> That's nothing, I know a guy who had his net connection disrupted for a week, so I trailed out an extension cable to his car, and sat his desktop PC in his car outside his neigbours house and used thier wireless network.
<cdubya> argunda, you asked about file managers that would work with XFCE.
<argunda> is KDE like MAC?
<coolaid> :)
<Lattyware> *He, not I.
<ompaul> warlock__,
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ompaul> mo ^^^
<neildarlow> oh, a gtk application that doesn't understand drag'n'drop. that's novel
<tanath> i have an odd prob
<tanath> amsn inserts \b for backspace and \r for enter
<kmasta> it would appear the repos are now back up, and thus my hope restored
<tanath> so they effectively don't work....
<baikonur> is there a netinstall boot disk for ubuntu?
<tanath> anyone know how to fix this? doesn't seem to happen in other apps
<sethk> tanath, those are correct for specifying return and backspace
<sethk> tanath, the app should interpret them
<tanath> sethk: not what i mean. i mean, if i type those keys, instead of doing their function, they insert that text
<warlock__> ompaul. I could wget it again from a dir, then unpack it. Then uninstall it with ./configure then make uninstall - would that work ?
<warlock__> from -> to.
<kmasta> how do I use a mirror for repos?
<sethk> tanath, you mean that's the way they are echoed
<adminx> Yes, check distrowatch.com I was it linked over there (Net Install Ubuntu)
<tanath> sethk: yes, it echoes '\b' for instance, instead of doing a backspace
<Noumaan> kmasta: http://tinyurl.com/g3e4g has a list of mirrors. Go to System ->Administration -> software properties. select the Repository click on edit and then custom and change the url
<adminx> Saw not Was
<m0> GFTP
<m0> is lame
<ompaul> warlock__,  it should
<warlock__> ompaul, let me try..
<m0> (gftp-gtk:6642): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8 _validate (text, len, NULL)' failed
<nikosapi> m0: WHAT?
<m0> I get all this!
<kmasta> than you noumaan
<m0> on the terminal
<tjb891> ok so if I need to open a port on my nat firewall to make bittorent run properly is now my entire machine at risk?
<kmasta> AHAHAHAHAHHHH, FINNALLY! IT WORKS
<tanath> sethk: so, do you know how to fix it?
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jvai> lol
<warlock__> *laughs*
<haasteem> hi, what is the best way up update to dapper? through synaptic or from cd?
<tanath> haasteem: prolly synaptic. just do a dist-upgrade
<m0> woo0t :) Now I need to install Xvid Codex!
<m0> does apt-get do that?
<tanath> yeah
<warlock__> OK ompaul, how do I kill everything with "pure-ftpd" in it ?
<warlock__> Got it!
<tanath> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m0> how do I search in apt-get
<jrib> !apt > m0
<ompaul> warlock__, I take it is it not running at this time
<tanath> how do i get my 'enter' and 'bs' keys working in amsn? anyone?
<m0> !apt xvid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt xvid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !xvid > m0
<tanath> m0: apt-cache search blah
<Noumaan> haasteem: before doing this you will have to update your sources.list file you should consult DapperUpgrades on Wiki
<augustin_> anyone to help me with a partition problem that i'm trying to solve with gpart? i'm almost there, i'm sure, but i need help =/
<Thordasin> hi, i'm blind and need some help first of all how do i make the leave and join messages go away :)
<warlock__> ompaul, It is not. I installed it again through apt-get install pure-ftpd, but now a few commands are not working. Like the base command: pure-pw.
<jrib> Thordasin: what client are you using?
<haasteem> Noumaan: ok
<Noumaan> !Dapper Upgrades
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dapper Upgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0> hmm
<Noumaan> !DapperUpgrades
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DapperUpgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0> I don't see any XVID Codec
<khobar_> i tried to restart ...but still got rhe same error :/
<ompaul> warlock__, firstly is it running?
<jrib> m0: did you get a message from ubotu?
<Noumaan> !wiki DapperUpgrades
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki DapperUpgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<m0> hmm
<warlock__> nope ompaul :-o
<Lattyware> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miguelsr> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<m0> it just tells me about freeformat
<Lattyware> !omgtrigger
<m0> doesn't tell me where to get codec
<khobar_> !sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omgtrigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noumaan> Flannel:  how we could find these commands?
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Lattyware> :P
<jrib> m0: the first two links do
<warlock__> ompaul, It just setted pure-pw up. How do I make this thing to work now then?
<m0> so I just download MPLAYER
<ompaul> warlock__, I don't run ftpd (have not since I disovered ssh the guts of whatever it was years ago)
<Lattyware> mplayer sucks for me, VLC seems to work better, allthough that is buggy as hell.
<warlock__> ompaul, uh. then I'll get it through wget again. as I know its working that way.
<tanath> arg! why does amsn echo the escape codes for non-alphanumeric characters?!
<ion_> Jesus why  did they remove the debian sysinstall ?
<m0> so what you recomment?
<warlock__> I might need some help though. we'll see. Just dont go away. :-)
<m0> VLC ? or Mplayer
<tanath> enter, backspace, delete, etc., don't work
<m0> buggy in what sence?
<jrib> m0: try both and see what you like.  I prefer mplayer myself
<Lattyware> It crashes alot, when you try to do specific things
<m0> so I do sudo apt-get install kmplayer-base
<miguelsr> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<m0> right ?
<ompaul> warlock__, this time use checkinstall as on that web page
<warlock__> ompaul. Im using an guide I got on my computer, worked before on my other server.
<m0> the thing about apt-get is that it installs everything in your home user folder with .[APP_NAME] 
<ochosi> does anyone know why there could be problems in xubuntu with audio-cds?
<m0> makes it too messy
<jrib> m0: if you want kmplayer, install the "kmplayer" package.  If you want regular mplayer (with the gtk gui) install "mplayer"
<ompaul> ochosi, there is #xubuntu
<m0> jrib: what is kmplayer?
<jrib> m0: those are just config files
<ompaul> warlock__, how much customisation have you given that box?
<jrib> m0: apt-cache show kmplayer, will tell you.  I believe it is the kde frontend for mplayer
<vedder> Hi!
<ochosi> @ompaul, thanks i'll have a look
<m0> jrib: hmm what did I install?
<gimpyd> hello world
<vedder> Anothe day without luck compiling in ubuntu
<m0> jrib: I installed config files?
* Ambimom greets everyone who said hello
<ion_> sorry everyone I knoww my question is a bit silly but how can a make manual partition with that graphic interface ?
<warlock__> ompaul, Im still getting this error like I had before, Argghhh!
<gimpyd> anyone know how to make digital 5.1 (6 channel) surround sound work with ubuntu im clueless
<ompaul> ochosi, this is irc what you type everyone sees (unless you do /msg username which you don't without asking) leave out the @
<warlock__> ompaul, System startup links for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-run already exist. I got that when doing this: update-rc.d pure-ftpd-run start 21 2 3 4 5 . stop 19 0 1 6 .
<vedder> please what i have to do to be able to compile?
<Ambimom> Can I install BNR2 even though it's for Red Hat?
<vedder> i always have dependecy problem when i try to download dev packs
<ochosi> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> warlock__, what is wth 3 4 5 we don't use them :)
<Number_5> vedder: what do you want to compile?
<tanath> ion_: gparted
<ompaul> warlock__, if you installed it you want it to run :)
<vedder> qbittorrent right now
<jrib> m0: no, the programs get installed in /, but those .blah things you see in your $HOME are just config files for your user to use the program.  The initial dot should hide them, so that they don't make your $HOME look messy
<vedder> but i try with ktorrent without luck
<warlock__> ompaul, yes. I want it to run after a reboot aswell. What should that line be? :(
<vedder> the same with wemu
<m0> jrib: I still have to isntall the Codec
<jrib> m0: you can see every file a package installed with this command:  dpkg -L package_name
<Ambimom> vedder:  try opera browser...has torrent built in and it works
<vedder> this is not a solution for me
<ompaul> warlock__, 2 is fine it is all singing all dancin
<Ambimom> vedder: you don't want to use Opera?
<Number_5> vedder: have you tryied using sudo apt-get install qtorrent ?
<jrib> m0: yes, the two pages ubotu sent before should list the packages you need to install for multimedia codecs.  The restricted wiki page, as well as the help.ubuntu.com page
<vedder> qbittorrent is other client
<tanath> vedder: depends on the language, but g++ will compile most
<m0> okay
<warlock__> ompaul, so this line "update-rc.d pure-ftpd-run start 21 2 3 4 5 . stop 19 0 1 6 ." is correct?
<m0> very complicated thanks :)
<roxlu> hi all!
<vedder> i have g++ installed
<Ambimom> hello roxlu
<vedder> i need Qt
<vedder> but i can't dint that pack in the repos
<tanath> vedder: yeh, you need some -dev packages for certain things
<roxlu> does anyone know if I can run an command line application (server) in the background although it has output to stdout ?
<ion_> tanath: no I have to install ubuntu because I'd format but now isn't debian sysinstall anymore...and that graphic interface doesn't give me much choice...
<sethk> vedder, qt is installed when kde is installed
<Number_5> vedder where is this qbittorrent...i want to try i tout
<_tcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3236&size=big&cat=2
<_tcc> How was this done?
<_tcc> How did they get gaim to look like that?
<vedder> http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<ompaul> Warbo, you don't need 345 they do not exist but it works
<vedder> i have kde installed just because i use k3b  and k9copy
<argunda> I was installing kubuntu and it didnt download one of the packages, what should I do?
<vedder> what my porblem is that i always have dependency problems
<argunda> it says "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<Number_5> roxlu: you can use the program screen
<vedder> qbittorrent seems to be a great client
<_gmak> hi
<m0> wow how did they make their desktops look like that
<syntaxx> ok now i just installed a base system from 5.10 and upgrade it to dapper how can i install xorg and kde?
<roxlu> Number_5: and then start it like: $./myapp & ?
<vedder> i found a deb but because i have dependecy problem y can't install the deb
<Flannel> syntaxx: you're already running xorg
<tanath> _tcc: probably with Xgl+compiz
<Aphex_Twin> are there any free chess training games easily available?
<_tcc> m0, no freaking idea
<_gmak> give me 5 different reasons to use ubuntu over other distros please :)
<sethk> argunda, run apt-get update
<Flannel> syntaxx: and, for kde, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Thordasin> i'm sorry if some one answered me, i'm having trouble keeping up as i'm blind and don't know how to make irc read the messages auto maticly
<sethk> argunda, if that doesn't work, try it with --fix-missing
<tanath> _tcc: you can make windows transparent and lots of other things, like wobbly windows
<Flannel> _gmak: #ubuntu-offtopic will be able to oblidge
<syntaxx> Flannel: no i dont have xorg my installation is just a base system
<sethk> argunda, which is exactly what the error told you to do.
<_gmak> k
<_tcc> tanath. yeah i can't get compiz+xgl working
<_tcc> brb
<vedder> i don't want to change ubuntu but like is is imposinle to me
<Flannel> syntaxx: ah.  same command, will take care of it.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Number_5> roxlu: nah just start screen then start the app and hit ctrl+a d
<argunda> sethk: it says "--fix-missing: Command not found"
<roxlu> oke thanx
<tanath> _tcc: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<sethk> argunda, --fix-missing is an argument to apt-get
<tanath> _tcc: that's the guide that works
<argunda> ok
<syntaxx> Flannel: ok and my kde will boot on startup right? how bout installing boot splash?
<Flannel> syntaxx: that'll all get installed
<tanath> _tcc: er, assuming you're using ati
<syntaxx> Flannel: ayt thanks
<gimpyd> whos using ati
<tanath> _tcc: which vid card are you using?
<gimpyd> geforce pwns ati
<ompaul> warlock__, sorry that last one to war^bo was to you - in ubuntu if you install it you expect it to run - therefore it is off 0 6 reboot and 2 run when up
<tanath> gimpyd: i am
<Flannel> Thordasin: jrib asked which IRC client you were using.
<gimpyd> tanath: plz remove all under garments and proceed to the gas chamber
<argunda> sethk: so I do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --fix-missing" ?
<tanath> gimpyd: got a sweet deal. meh
<gimpyd> hooray for geforce
<Thordasin> mirc sorry i did not catch that :)
<tanath> gimpyd: was a clearance item
<gimpyd> lol tanath its all good
<warlock__> I'm deeply sorry ompaul, I still dont get it (please note: I'm not an experienced ubuntu server user, still a beginner). I cant seem to figure out if its correct or not. And if its not, what should it be? It seems like it wont start after a reboot.
<sethk> argunda, yes, but   apt-get --fix-missing install kubuntu-desktop
<vedder> where i can find  libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0)?
<argunda> ok
<sethk> vedder, part of the build-essential package
<warlock__> ompaul: update-rc.d pure-ftpd-run start 21 2 . stop 19 0 1 6 .
<warlock__> does that look better?
<vedder> i have BE installed
<vedder> but i need a newer version of  libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0);
<argunda> how do I make myself root again?
<vedder> i have 1:4.0.3-
<quiet> i don't have a mount.cifs   what package would have it?? samba?
<vedder> i need 1:4.1.0
<ompaul> warlock__, hang on you installed a server with apt-get just now
<jrib> !sudo > argunda
<warlock__> ompaul, no with wget.
<ompaul> warlock__, ahh
<warlock__> The apt-get didnt work correctly
<ion_> so how  can I make a manual partition guys ?
<warlock__> as pure-pw or such didnt excist.
<vedder> wich is the comando to force a reinstall?
<Number_5> warlock__: pure-pw works here
<epitaf> i cant change the resolution to higher than 1024x768.. my video card is ATI Radeon 9700 Pro. Do I need to install new drivers?
<Thordasin> its scrolling to fast for me i can't tell if any one answered or not is there a way to join a private channel for a minute to get the answer?
<warlock__> well, could someone please help me out? I will give you root access to look it through. I'm really having troubles with this. I need to have it -all- removed. And installed from scratch. I have people waiting, and it'd be HIHGLY appriciated.
<s_v_e_n> Hello, I need the program lc (linecount) how can I find out which .deb to install ?
<jrib> Thordasin: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<ompaul> warlock__, don't do that I have seen boxes here taken and damaged
<Number_5> Thordasin: what was your question?
<lmosher> I accidentally installed my Ubuntu (just now) with the drive jumpered as slave. I've switched it to master now and things are screwy
<jrib> if anyone knows how to ignore joins and parts on mirc, please join #ubuntu-classroom to help out Thordasin
<ompaul> warlock__, I'll install if if you give me a minute
<lmosher> If I edit the grub line to /dev/hda1 it will boot my partition, but fstab still calls it /dev/hdb
<ompaul> warlock__, and test what you need
<m0> hmm
<typhoid> hi!   what's the command to see the current permissions on a file?
<mih> vedder: get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - select your Ubuntu version and search ;)
<m0> does ubuntu have a c compiler in default?
<rsk> m0: no
<rsk> you need build-essential
<epitaf> does anyone know?
<m0> apt-get install build-essential ?
<cius> it used to be that when I inserted a blank cd-r, ubuntu asked me what I wanted to do.  It doesn't do that anymore, anyone have an idea why not?
<typhoid> i know  chmod changes permissions.. is that what is used to see em too?
<rsk> just like that
<jrib> typhoid: use 'ls -l' or 'stat'
<vedder> is ok if i install the edgy pack?
<ompaul> warlock__, msg me I have some settings for you to try
<typhoid> jrib: thanks!
<dragonkh> ola
<dragonkh> anyone had problems installing dapper where it hangs at the framebuffer line ?
<lmosher> I unstalled ubuntu to /dev/hdb, but then moved the disk over to ide1 master. I had to manually edit the grub line to get it to boot, but more things seems screwy (fstab still says it's /dev/hdb1) How do I fix this? Just reinstall?
<dragonkh> I cant seem to install
<corpxicle> ok now im having another strange problem
<vedder> here we go..if they dont work i switch to other distro seems ldapper is not for me
<Thordasin> it scrolled so fast i could not read the name you wanted me to join, perhaps you could make it short like #blind :)
<corpxicle> sound suddenly dissapears
<m0> you guys are the best
<ompaul> dragonkh, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<corpxicle> dapper/ppc
<jrib> Thordasin: #blind is ok
<Thordasin> cool
<corpxicle> err
<corpxicle> ok
<corpxicle> i discovered what it was
<corpxicle> but i dont know why
<corpxicle> "PCM" was at zero level, pulled that up and out came sound
<dragonkh> I tried the frambeuffer=false but it seems to make no difference :(
<Number_5> dragonkh: so it's locking up right after boot?
<fyrestrtr> dragonkh: use the alternate install cd.
<dragonkh> grr
<thedead1> hey guys, I was following the persistantusb wiki, and whenever I get to the end and try and boot of it I get a L 99 99 99.. error
<m0> hmm I downloaded the xvid tarball and I configured make makeinstall
<dragonkh> I put in the disk and hit install then it does some reading from the cdrom and hangs at a line saying something about switching to framebuffer
<m0> but when I run my movie, it doesn't work
<m0> it says decoder not installed to handle this file.
<typhoid> can any of you tell me what permissions should be on my public web folder (ie, the default permissions)
<dragonkh> whats the alternate install cd do ?
<fyrestrtr> m0: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> dragonkh: allows a text-mode install
<Soccrmastr> can sum1 help me with easyubuntu :/
<Soccrmastr> keeps saying it cant apply chanmges , fix broken packages first
<MJSlayer> Hello? Does anyone have some time to help me out?
<rsk> dont ask to ask
<dragonkh> fyrestrtr does that mean I can install ok - or is the framebuffer problem point to more problems with my hardware ?
<_tcc> tanath
<tanath> _tcc: yeah?
<_tcc> i'm using intel i810
<fyrestrtr> dragonkh: it might just be an issue with the livecd.
<Number_5> dragonkh: my first guess would be a bad burn
<MJSlayer> Well, in that case - I was wondering how to install ATi drivers and also how to configure a system so users only have access to a select few applications.
<m0> The best support for MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 (for example, encoded with DivX, XviD or FFmpeg MPEG-4), QuickTime and other proprietary or non-free media formats is currently provided by Totem-xine, Kaffeine, gxine, and MPlayer.
<m0> So technically it should work
<m0> since Ubuntu comes with Totem
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tanath> MJSlayer: there's built-in permissions in the file system
<baikonur> I want to install windows 2000 and ubuntu on a new harddisk. Is there a recommend partitioning scheme I should use. Install windows first or later?
<tanath> baikonur: windows first
<thedead1> hey guys, I was following the persistantusb wiki, and whenever I get to the end and try and boot of it I get a L 99 99 99.. error
<_tcc> tanath, i followed the guide for i810 but when i run `thefuture` i get gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images compiz.real: No composite extension
<_tcc> I don't know what is wrong.
<mih> baikonur: windows first
<tanath> baikonur: it'll overwrite the mbr
<tanath> _tcc: ok, one sec
<_tcc> ok, thanks
<Soccrmastr> ok can sum1 in  her eplz help me
<tanath> _tcc: run gconf-editor
<majd> is there a feature similar to "system restore" in ubuntu?
<_tcc> tanath, following....
<tanath> _tcc: go to apps > compiz > general > allscreens > options
<majd> i just messed up my apache installation
<fyrestrtr> xgl in #ubuntu-xgl please
<baikonur> tanath, I want to use mainly ubuntu but in special ocasions I need windows. doesn't it slow the file access if the ubuntu files aren't at the beginning of the hdd?
<tanath> _tcc: double-click active_plugins
<_tcc> tanath, woah, i have no compiz in there
<tanath> _tcc: thought so... you have compiz installed?
<_tcc> compiz is already the newest version
<_tcc> yes
#ubuntu 2006-08-18
<tanath> baikonur: shouldn't be enough to worry about or be noticeable
<tanath> baikonur: you need to install windows first, because it'll overwrite the mbr and you wouldn't be able to boot into ubuntu
<tanath> baikonur: but with ubuntu installed 2nd, it'll let you install a boot loader (grub) that'll let you choose windows or ubuntu
<Flannel> No.  you can recover : http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tanath> _tcc: yeh, try logging into a regular gnome session, and see if compiz appears there
<_tcc> a regular gnome session?
<tanath> baikonur: or, what Flannel said
<majd> hey
<majd> i just messed up
<tanath> _tcc: at the login screen you should be able to choose your session.. gnome or xgl...
<baikonur> do I need a /boot partition at the very beginning of the hard disk or is this only a problem with old computers?
<_tcc> ok
<_tcc> tanath, brb
<tanath> _tcc: choose gnome
<m0> i read the  link on wiki for xivd
<avu> baikonur: that problem is long gone
<m0> and I downloaded xvid codec from its website
<m0> and I compiled ocnfigured and make && make install
<m0> but I still can't view movies
<m0> do I need to restart?
<tanath> m0:
<tanath> m0: no
<tanath> m0: there are repositories you can add to install those codecs properly
<baikonur> what's the advantage of a special partition just for the swap file?
<m0> tanath:  i am trying to find how
<guest1> Does the AMD64 build have any special customizations other than being built using 64-bit mode?
<tanath> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanath> m0: ^
<m0> i read the first link
<guest1> I have an Opteron server and wondering if I should use the i386 or AMD64 build
<m0> the second link is movie editing
<nicolas_> guest1: probably AMD64 will be faster
<wind> with keyboard preferences what would the Fn key be for? (sony vaio laptop)
<thedead1> Does anyone have time to help me?
<_tcc> tanath, ok
<wind> or is there a way to enable the Fn key
<guest1> nicolas_, i don't care about binaries executing faster, i want better compatibility
<Number_5> quest1 i have an amd64 and i use x86 build
<nicolas_> guest1: compatibility with what?
<tanath> _tcc: compiz there?
<Snakehit> someone who haves a good guide for real newbies?
<catadoxas> hey
<guest1> nicolas_, im having trouble because our Opteron server has 2 raid cards in it
<tanath> _tcc: go to apps > compiz > general > allscreens > options
<guest1> nicolas_, the kernel fails to boot
<tanath> _tcc: double-click active_plugins
<catadoxas> i just fucked up my kernel config and did it again without removing the fucked up setup
<_tcc> tanath, lol it's not there
<guest1> nicolas_, says something about IRQ already taken, /dev/iop0
<_tcc> !language
<catadoxas> now it doesnt boot anymore
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_tcc> catadoxas, ;) I just felt like doing that.
<wind> anyone know?
<catadoxas> where can I remove them compleetle
<nicolas_> guest1: i386 (or i686 or k7) is usually more compatible with programs and stuff. AMD64 usually runs faster
<s_v_e_n> Hi, How to find out , which paket to install to get the programm
<tanath> _tcc: nuts... not sure what i did to get it there...
<catadoxas> synaptic doesnt find them
<_tcc> tanath, hrm, i have no idea how to set this up
<_tcc> i don't really mess with the GUI
<guest1> nicolas_, i386 is the default and what i am using
<_tcc> i'm trying to emulate that guys style
<_tcc> it's awesome
<s_v_e_n> Hi, How to find out , which paket to install to get the programm 'lc' - i tryed to seach with apt-file but i dont think i get a good match
<guest1> nicolas_, the problem is the iop0 IRQ conflict
<atul> Hi every body
<nicolas_> guest1: can't help you with the raid cards or the IRQ conflict, sorry
<guest1> this is an I20 SCSI device
<tanath> _tcc: try installing gset-compiz
<lukaswayne9> How can I minimize a fullscreen X application?
<_tcc> I can't find the packetge.
<fyrestrtr> lukaswayne9: right click on its icon, minimize.
<_tcc> packege
<_tcc> package*!**!
<tanath> lukaswayne9: alt+tab doesn't get you out? if not, there's prolly a kb shortcut for that app
<catadoxas> if I installed a kernel like that "dpkg -r kernel-image-2.6.17.8_686_i386.deb
<catadoxas> " how do i remove it
<tanath> lukaswayne9: or other option
<DrBanzai> Anybody know how to get minicom to talk to a serial device OTHER then a modem?
<richiefrich> o.O
<atul> can any body give me the link for Real Player
<tanath> _tcc: install gset-compiz and then see if it's there
<farous> catadoxas: the way you describe it with dpkg -r you remove the kernel :) not install it
<lukaswayne9> tanath: i'd like to be able toggle between my games and gaim
<catadoxas> em
<catadoxas> thats what I tried
<tanath> lukaswayne9: alt+tab doesn't work?
<fyrestrtr> lukaswayne9: alt+tab
<lukaswayne9> tanath: alt+tab doesn't work
<catadoxas> it sais im must specify packages by their own names
<catadoxas> etc
<farous> catadoxas: so you did not install it you tries to remove it. in a terminal type man dpkg
<_tcc> tanath, nope
<fyrestrtr> atul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lukaswayne9> fyrestrtr: tanath alt+tab works outside my fullscreen apsp, but when running a fullscreen app it doesn't
<_tcc> might having gnome-compiz install have anything to do with it?
<tanath> _tcc: did you run it?
<ubuntu> qui parle franais?
<blabi1> ok...stupid question i know, but i accidentally removed the garbage can from the bottom right panel, how do i get it back?
<_tcc> tanath, i cannot find nor do i have it
<fyrestrtr> blabi1: right click on the panel, add to panel.
<Flannel> blabi1: right click, add to panel, then add the garbage thing
<tanath> _tcc: sudo apt-get install gset-compiz
<ubuntu> aider moi
<_tcc> tanath, Couldn't find package gset-compiz
<tanath> _tcc: if that doesn't work, you didn't add the repositories like the guide said...
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_tcc> tanath, can you link me again?
<ubuntu> who speak french?
<soundray> ubuntu: the people in #ubuntu-fr do
<ubuntu> help me
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DrBanzai> Anybody know how to get minicom to talk to a serial device OTHER then a modem?
<tanath> _tcc: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<soundray> DrBanzai: what serial device
<soundray> ?
<m0> okay ,,,, In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  it says Install the following packages to play most proprietary formats using Totem and Rhythmbox, which both come with Ubuntu.
<m0> Now there are like 10 gstreamers
<m0> how d I install it
<DrBanzai> soundray, The console port on my ethernet switch
<warlock__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntu> comment configuer et installer dns?
<m0> #
<m0> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<m0> #
<m0> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubuntu> rponder!!!
<soundray> DrBanzai: just give it the proper device name (e.g. /dev/ttyS0) and it should be fine
<antox> how can I add leading zeroes to a number to make a counter with a fixed digit-count in a shell-script?
<ubuntu> parler fraais!!
<DrBanzai> soundray, Ahh, SHOULD be...My minicom always says it's offline...how do I get it to go online?
<soundray> antox: use seq with the -w switch
<bbrazil> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<antox> soundray: 10x
<ubuntu> ok merci
<syntaxx> how can i start xorg?
<m0> how do I install a package?
<tanath> syntaxx: startx ?
<jdahm> ##linux
<ubuntu> oui mais je dbute moi
<fyrestrtr> syntaxx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tanath> m0: in synaptic or terminal?
<syntaxx> tanath: it says command not found
<m0> need to isntall this package according to that link gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<soundray> DrBanzai: I'm not sure, but I think there is a configuration item somewhere where you can set it to ignore DTR or similar.
<fyrestrtr> !synaptic > m0
<tanath> odd
<tanath> m0: if you have the repositories... sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<tanath> m0: or find it in synaptic
<m0> terminal I want to install it in terminal
<m0> how do I get hte repositories?
<tanath> m0: you sure you read the link? :P
<m0> i read the description
<m0> #
<m0> nstall the following packages to play most proprietary formats using Totem and Rhythmbox, which both come with Ubuntu.
<m0> #
<m0> thats what it said....
<ubuntu> aluno help me
<m0> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<DanaG> Is it possible to make eth1 be called wlan0?
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: i just apt-get install xserver-xorg and trying out fluxbox bcoz i installed my ubuntu as base system install
<DanaG> It's just a cosmetic issue.
<fyrestrtr> syntaxx: oh okay.
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: i just wanna check out my desktop til the kubuntu-desktop is finished
<soundray> DanaG: you'd have to modify and recompile the driver source. Not worth it
<DanaG> Ah, okay.
<tanath> m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<DanaG> Well, then how about at least getting my wired eth0 to work with DHCP?
<fyrestrtr> syntaxx: you need to configure X first.
<tanath> m0: sorry, it's linked to on that page, but i guess it wasn't obvious
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: so how can i run it? startx says command not found
<lummi> Does anyone know if it possible for a remote user to login via my server (which is allowed to login to serverX because my ip is allowed)?
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: yeah i done with configuring
<DanaG> In SuSE it only worked if I checked "always request broadcast response", but I can find no such option in Ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> syntaxx: try /etc/init.d/xdm start
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: no such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> you should have a startx somewhere, search for it.
<fyrestrtr> or wait for kubuntu-desktop :)
<sagarp> gnome-terminal in dapper now supprots transparency...does this mean that GTK also supports it?
<ubuntu> parler franais deux second please!!
<tanath> m0: fyi, the ways you install a package are normally with synaptic, or with apt-get in a terminal, or manually in a terminal by downloading the .deb package and running 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: lol waiting for 4hours? :D
<damian_> I accidentally deleted my usr/share/pixmaps folder...does anyone know if I can get a replacement somewhere?
<wind> how do i install the sonypi module?
<_tcc> tanath, it still cannot find gset-compiz
<DanaG> gset-compiz is obsolete.
<_tcc> i updated and added the repos
<m0> tanath: yea i guess I understand that, but I guess my problem is with reprosotorie
<_tcc> not in that order :)
<Ricesteam> Anyone have trouble skinning the Opera browser?
* DanaG uses Firefox.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ricestream, try a sharp knife.
<jvai> lol
<Ricesteam> lol, but seriously
<tanath> _tcc: you added these? deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<tanath> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: oh well i locate startx but still no startx.. well i guess ill w8 for the kubuntu-desktop thanks
<_tcc> tanath, yes
<hakanw> damn, my ubuntu server has been up and running for 43 days. today we had to restart it, and now apache won't start. seems it isn't able to open the port 443. can someone help me? apache output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20920
<tanath> _tcc: then ran apt-get update, then apt-get install gset-compiz
<_tcc> yes =)
<DanaG> How can I fix my DHCP?
<papo> hi
<DanaG> (client.)
<synic> hakanw: ps fax | grep apache
<synic> hakanw: ps fax  |grep httpd
<papo> what font does ubuntu use by default for the GUI (gnome stuff and everything non-fixed)
<_tcc> DanaG, what is wrong with it?
<DanaG> It can't get an IP.
<richy> ciao raga;)
<syntaxx> hakanw: seems to me the the port that he tries to bind to is already in use
<_tcc> sudo dhclient
<hakanw> synic: that's interesting. everytime I run that, I get 1 match but the pid keeps increasing by two for every time
<richy> i have aproblem with my resolution
<DanaG> As I said earlier:  "In SuSE it only worked if I checked "always request broadcast response", but I can find no such option in Ubuntu."
<hakanw> $ ps fax | grep httpd
<hakanw>  4200 pts/0    S+     0:00              \_ grep httpd
<fourat> is there any 'GUI' application that is like Cain sniffer on windows ?
<_tcc> DanaG, sudo dhclient
<hakanw> ps fax | grep httpd
<hakanw>  4202 pts/0    R+     0:00              \_ grep httpd
<synic> hakanw: what about the apache one?
<hakanw> etc.
<richy> i'm blocked on 640x480
<DanaG> Right now I have it set to manual IP.
<richy> who i can sblock that?
<syntaxx> hakanw: and i think you have installed apache and apache2
<hakanw> syntaxx: I haven't
<warlock__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hakanw> I am using a standard LAMP standard install
<synic> hakanw: yah, that's actually just showing your grep process.  Does ps fax | grep apache show anything?
<hakanw> synic: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20921
<syntaxx> hakanw: ps aux | grep apache
<synic> hakanw: apache is already running
<hakanw> why do I get the startup error then?
<tanath> _tcc: try going here and downloading it manually http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/pool/main/g/gset-compiz/
<synic> because it's already running... so it can't bind the ports.
<hakanw> even when I try to restart the current process
<fyrestrtr> is the error about 127.0.0.1 ?
<syntaxx> hakanw: when boot does apache start too?
<synic> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<syntaxx> hakanw: why do you have to use apachectl restart then?
<synic> and make sure it's actually not running before you try to start it again.
<tanath> _tcc: http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/pool/main/g/gset-compiz/gset-compiz_0.3.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<hakanw> problem is, I restarted the computer
<hakanw> after that the webserver doesn't work.
<hakanw> so, I try to restart it with the init.d script
<DanaG> That's odd: sudo dhclient works.
<_tcc> tanath, i was about to do that, installed.
<hakanw> and I get the error pasted.
<syntaxx> hakanw: then you dont need to run apache restart
<DanaG> But it won't work when set in network-admin.
<synic> hakanw: stop it, and make sure it's stopped.
<syntaxx> hakanw: just do apache start
<_tcc> tanath, now wht?
<hakanw> syntaxx: that doesn't help. it gives the same error
<tanath> _tcc: k, then just run it and exit, and go back to gconf-editor
<tanath> _tcc: see if that makes compiz appear
<hakanw> synic: ok
<syntaxx> hakanw: and if still try reconfiguring your apache again
<_tcc> tanath, yes
<hakanw> syntaxx: it's been running for more than a month, I can't start from scratch.
<m0> test
<tanath> _tcc: alrighty
<hakanw> that's not very realistic
<m0> hmm interesting,, i pressed a button to quit
<tanath> _tcc: go to apps > compiz > general > allscreens > options
<_tcc> ok
<tanath> _tcc: double-click active_plugins
<hakanw> synic: ok, it stopped.  then I tried to start it, and I get the same error about the address (port?) being in use
<_tcc> ok
<syntaxx> hakanw: do you have nmap?
<DanaG> Hmm, now DHCP seems to work.
<hakanw> syntaxx: it doesn't seem to be available, no.  this is a standard ubuntu-server LAMP install with no extras
<DanaG> er, no.
<tanath> _tcc: you want these: gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switcher
<jdahm> I just installed ubuntu a few days ago and I really like it, but there are not too many packages for it, even in the universe and multiverse, is there any way to get more packages for it without just installing source?
<tanath> _tcc: in that order
<syntaxx> hakanw: ok then install nmap for you to make sure that the port you are running is available
<tanath> _tcc: it's in the guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<hakanw> synic: does it have to do with my ssl virtual host conf?
<pontifex> jdahm: do you have specific packages you're after?
<ajcates> hello
<DanaG> Ret removing ~/.gconf/apps/compiz.{i'm not sure}
<DanaG> It will reset all compiz options.
<DanaG> s/ret/try/
<lwizardl> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<snoops> jdahm, what is it you're looking to get? Because from my point of view there are tens of thousands of applications in places like multiverse and universe
<hakanw> syntaxx: I installed nmap, and ran "nmap localhost".  seems like https and http are both running
<DanaG> !NetworkManager
<ajcates> i can't get x to start
<tanath> jdahm: there's quite a few... but you can install pretty much any .deb packages. there's many in the debian repositories, and elsewhere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NetworkManager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Remy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hakanw> as well as mysql and ftp (but those work)
<jdahm> pontifex, well I would have thought that at least irssi would be in the universe
<ajcates> it says there are errors and stuff
<syntaxx> hakanw: then you have 2 webserver installed
<DanaG> What does NetworkManager do?  Just wireless?
<syntaxx> hakanw: the only thing to make sure you only have 1 try sudo apt-get remove apache
<tanath> jdahm: there's also restricted repositories though
<jdahm> tanath, oh, is irssi in any of those?
<hakanw> syntaxx: where would the other be?  it's not showing up in the processes
<tanath> jdahm: yeah
<hakanw> hmm
<jdahm> tanath, which?
<syntaxx> hakanw: it may different name try netstat -a
<tanath> jdahm: not sure... lemme paste my sources.list
<hakanw> is the standard apache2 supposed to be in usr/sbin/apache2? that one is running
<warlock__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jdahm> tanath, ok pm or pastbin
<syntaxx> hakanw: well i think so.. im not compilin my apache thru apt i always use source coz i need some options in it
<curdaneta> hi
<Tomosaur> guys I'm having a very very minor problem, but it's a little annoying: every time I open up a terminal, I see my environment being set
<syntaxx> hakanw: have u try sudo apt-get remove apache?
<snoops> jdahm irssi is in main
<Tomosaur> anyone got any ideas?
<pontifex> jdahm: it is
<pontifex> jdahm: I am using it right now
<hakanw> syntaxx: what should I look for in the netstat output? there's this
<hakanw> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<hakanw> tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN
<hakanw> among other things.
<lmanul> Tomosaur: what do you see, for example?
<tanath> jdahm: http://pastebin.ca/136813
<thedead1> Hello, does anyone have a min to help meout?
<jdahm> pontifex, hmm lemme search again but I didnt see it the first time
<pontifex> jdahm: in fact irssi is in main
<Tomosaur> declare -x XAUTHORITY="/home/tom/.Xauthority"
<Tomosaur> that's the last line it echos
<hakanw> syntaxx: is that really safe to run? I really don't want to accidently remove my whole webserver
<_tcc> tanath, all those things are already in it
<Tomosaur> but it echoes everything :/
<VikJES> thedead1: what's up?
<lmanul> Tomosaur: 1) can you type this :  echo $SHELL
<syntaxx> hakanw: it is safe coz apt-get remove is just removing the software not the configuration
<_tcc> compiz.real: No composite extension
<lmanul> Tomosaur: and tell me what it says
<tanath> _tcc: yeah, but you prollly have others that you DON'T want there
<_tcc> I get that error when I try and run it.
<Tomosaur> lmanul, /bin/bash
<syntaxx> hakanw: if you want to remove the whole application and its conf you'll use dpkg --purge apache
<hakanw> syntaxx: still, I don't want to remove apache ... would it tell me whether I have two of them?
<lmanul> Tomosaur: Okay, so try and have a look at the  ~/.bashrc  file
<snoops> jdahm you're using synaptic to find it?
<tanath> _tcc: make sure you only have those ones
<lmanul> Tomosaur: like   gedit ~/.bashrc
<jdahm> snoops, hmm its in synaptic, but not add/remove packages
<Tomosaur> lmanul, yeah I've done that, but there's nothing I can see :S
<jdahm> snoops, why is that the case?
<thedead1> VikJES I was following the persistantusbdrive wiki on the website, and when I try and boot for the first time I get an error saying "L 99 99 99...99 99"
<Tomosaur> lmanul, I mean nothing I can see which would cause it
<syntaxx> hakanw: try sudo dpkg -l | grep apache
<tanath> _tcc: IIRC it was the shadow one messing you up
<snoops> yeah add/remove packages is only a tiny subset of the repositories
<lmanul> Tomosaur: have you tried other "dot" files like .login or such ?
<_DjScrew_> can anyone help a noob auto mount ntfs partitions?
<jdahm> snoops, whyy? thats a bad system
<Tomosaur> oh wait lol, just fixed it ^_^
<Tomosaur> lmanul, it was a bad extra path I'd put in, must've missed it earlier :P
<syntaxx> hakanw: and if it doesnt show up try changing apache to httpd
<lmanul> Tomosaur: Oh, good, solved then?
<snoops> as far as I'm aware add/remove is only for very popular applications approved by the ubuntu guys
<syntaxx> hakanw: dont paste in my private msg youll get ignored
<Tomosaur> lmanul, yup cheers for your help :)
<VikJES> thedead1: somehow 'lilo' is complaining about something, sorry i'm not familiar with this document on the wiki, let me look at it...
<lmanul> Tomosaur: no problem :)
<_tcc> tanath,
<hakanw> syntaxx: sorry, thought that was kosher.
<_tcc> gnome-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<jdahm> snoops, ahh cool, well all the pacakges I was looking for I found, thanks
<Gun_Smoke> Guys are there any apps out there for linux like os X's xbench? www.xbench.com ?
<syntaxx> hakanw: try sudo dpkg -l | grep httpd
<tanath> _tcc: when did you get that?
<_tcc> when i run it
<hakanw> syntaxx: nothing
<tanath> _tcc: run what?
<thedead1> VikJES thanks! here is the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_tcc> i was setting it up on another guide`
<_tcc> `thefuture`
<snoops> jdahm cool :)
<lmanul> Gun_Smoke: what does it do?
<syntaxx> hakanw: or just try apt-get remove apache it will ask you if you really wants to remove your apache so dont worry
<tanath> _tcc: yeh, remove all changes made according to any other guides, and follow the one i gave you
<k122901> hello
<lmanul> Gun_Smoke: http://www.gameminutes.net/video.php?console=NES&name=Gun_Smoke  :-pp
<antox> syntaxx: maybe it is apache2 ;)
<syntaxx> hakanw: if it ask you then try apt-get remove apache2 if it still asked you then you have 2 apache running
<k122901> how is eveyone
<hakanw> syntaxx: it says "apache" is not installed.
<_tcc> tanath, ok
<tanath> _tcc: in particular, any changes made to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<hakanw> so only one apache, I'm pretty sure
<Ych_> whats the prog to manage volume?
<jdahm> snoops, just wondering, is there a command-line app similar to apt?
<Gun_Smoke> lmanul:  Pretty much bench tests your entire system.. And gives you a score on performance.
<syntaxx> hakanw: hmm weird
<DanaG> I wonder what would happen if you used the _old_ 3ddesktop within XGL/Compiz
<hakanw> I really haven't installed anything. it's a vanilla ubuntu-server LAMP install
<tanath> _tcc: you do have direct rendering, right?
<H080J03> can some one pirvet talk me, i have no X and need some help getting it back
<_tcc> yea
<hakanw> does it have to do with the hostname warning before?
<syntaxx> hakanw: are you sure your firewall is up for the past 43days?
<_DjScrew_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tanath> _tcc: k, then you're good to go
<VikJES> thedead1: you get this error when you try to boot from you USB drive NOT from you HD?
<hakanw> syntaxx: no firewall except the built-in one
<_tcc> tanath, thanks brb!
<hakanw> it has an external IP
<gidim> Wow.
<thedead1> VikJES yes, when I try and boot off the USB drive with NO CD in the drive
<lmanul> Gun_Smoke: maybe try apt-cache search benchmark and see if there is anything you like among those
<VikJES> thedead1: I was just worried that you hosed your HD by mistake
<gidim> This doesn't bode well.
<syntaxx> hakanw: hmm well i dont have any ideas left why your experiencing that problem though.. coz for me if i dont get it right i probably reconfigure it
<hakanw> syntaxx: what about that hostname warning?
<H080J03> can some one help me plz i need some help getting X back, try and pm me, i don't know if it will work
<hakanw> syntaxx: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<hakanw> that's right before the fatal error
<gidim> So um, anyone know how I can delete files from an NTFS drive under Dapper?
<gidim> Without buying a driver.
<lmanul> H080J03: tried something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<syntaxx> hakanw: ok try go to your apache2 conf and change the servername 127.0.0.1 to your fqdn
<Flannel> !tell gidim about fuse
<thedead1> VikJES I have a NTFS hd, and it works fine
<tanath> gidim: ntfsprogs package should do it.. i think
<thedead1> VikJES i just get that error when I boot off the usb key
<mooseman> heyt
<hakanw> syntaxx: I think my hosts/hostname files are wrong somehow
<mooseman> does anybody know a driver for a dell aio 922?
<syntaxx> hakanw: to your gunner.blha.blah something then try
<syntaxx> hakanw: type hostname
<hakanw> when I tried to edit the name of the server, I changed those, and after that I always got that warning
<VikJES> thedead1: I was about to was you if you did this from windows or ubuntu...
<hakanw> hostname
<hakanw> gunnar
<VikJES> thedead1: to ask you I meant
<syntaxx> hakanw: ok check your /etc/hosts
<gidim> Flannel: Oh, I have that installed, I can read and write, but I can't delete. I really want to delete to get a better idea of what I need to backup before formatting the 300GB NTFS into EXT3 and breaking completely free of MS evil.
<lwizardl> hi
<hakanw> syntaxx: cat /etc/hosts
<hakanw> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<hakanw> 127.0.1.1       gunnar
<syntaxx> im wondering why ubuntu doesnt ask for your domain name?
<hakanw> (before the ipv6 junk)
<mrproper> How do I get suspend working in ubuntu?
<mooseman> has anybody got a dell aio 922 to work with ubuntu?
<lwizardl> i have the nvidia drivers installed and now i still can't get higher than 640x480
<Flannel> gidim: writing is deleting... unless that driver doesn't support deleting
<thedead1> VikJES I made the key in linux, booting off the live CD
<gidim> I'm running Apache2 under Ubuntu and it works fine, I had to set permissions on some of the folders.
<whaley> lwizardl: is your xorg.conf configured properly?
<tanath> gidim: tried ntfsprogs?
<VikJES> thedead1: Ok, let me read the document, give 5 mins
<syntaxx> hakanw: ok try putting localhost.localdomain localhost change the 127.0.0.1 localhost to 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<lmanul> mrproper: Dapper?
<gidim> Flannel: I use writing as in I can modify existing files and save, but I can't create new files in certain directories, I guess because of fragmentation.
<ajcates> help me i can't start X
<lwizardl> whaley: should be i removed the 1200x res becuase my monitor can't handle it
<thedead1> VikJES ok perfect, do you wanna use PM?
<lwizardl> it says nv
<lmanul> mrproper: Do you get the "Suspend" button while logging out?
<gidim> And I can't delete anything.
<mooseman> can anybody help me please?
<hakanw> syntaxx: can I do that without also changing the "hostname" file?
<mrproper> lmanul, I have a Hibernate button.  Use that?
<whaley> lwizardl: change nv to nvidia
<hakanw> syntaxx: last time I did the wrong order, and after that sudo didn't work :)(
<syntaxx> hakanw: yes
<lmanul> mrproper: They are slightly different, but Hibernate should be fine
<lwizardl> whaley: did that and x fails
<lmanul> mrproper: Suspend makes your PC "asleep"
<VikJES> thedead1: good idea
<whaley> lwizardl: do you have the right nvidia drivers installed?
<avu> mrproper: suspend is suspend to ram, hibernate suspend to disk
<whaley> what is your card?
<DanaG> The Ubuntu kernel does not have suspend2.
<ajcates> a;slfkdj
<Okto> mooseman, just ask, mabe someone has an answer
<quad3d> ppl should get kick in the head...
<lwizardl> i have the glx installed
<quad3d> ops, mt
<syntaxx> hakanw: now your hostname should have 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost and 127.0.0.1 gunnar
<mooseman> okto i already did
<DanaG> Custom kernels don't have ipw3945
<lmanul> mrproper: Hibernate doesn't use any power, but first saves everything on the hard disk so that when you boot again, you find everything as it was
<whaley> lwizardl: which card do you have?
<ajcates> how do you uninstall XGL and go back to normal X?
<thedead1> VikJES let me just register
<mooseman> im trying to help somebody setup their dell aio 922 with ubuntu but i cant find a working driver
<hakanw> syntaxx: after I save the hosts file with thpose changes?
<Remy> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lwizardl> onboard geforce nv18
<Remy> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mooseman> i heard it uses the same drivers as Lexmark x5270 but i cant find those either
<syntaxx> hakanw: then try starting your apache again
<m0> you could download the binary file from java.sun
<m0> and then install that binary file from
<hakanw> syntaxx: when I type "hostname" I still get "gunnar" back
<DanaG> You might need the nvidia-glx-legacy.
<m0> chmod +x *.bin && sudo ./*.bin
<syntaxx> hakanw: thats ok try restarting your apache
<hakanw> syntaxx: still getting "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<syntaxx> hakanw: if you still having the same error try joining #apache
<hakanw> maybe I need to change my apache conf too, one sec
<lmosher> I'm running ubuntu on 64-bit and I'm running into a weird issue. In order to get flash to work, I installed a 32-bit firefox/flash/java. However, I also want to install Azureus, but that wants the 64-bit java. I could force the i686 of Azureus, but that would install a LOT of i686 pkgs. Is there any way to make both firefox and Azureus happy?
<gunnar> hakanw : Whats with this "gunnar" stuff?
<lwizardl> whaley:  "NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<hakanw> gunnar: it's the name of my server :)
<whaley> lwizardl: geforce4 should work with that set of drivers then
* whaley shrugs
<finfe> hello
<burritoortega> i'm trying to open two different gmail accounts at once (different tabs / windows) with firefox, but seems like it can't be done... is there any way to open two completely independent instances, without using another browser?
<ajcates> can some one help me plz to get X back?
<m0> burritoortega: no it isn't possible
<m0> burritoortega: each instance of a browser window is a session so ...
<burritoortega> m0: ok thanks a lot
<whaley> burritoortega: firefox windows share a common profile and only one profile can be open at a time
<hakanw> syntaxx: my hosts file is now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20923 (except for ip6 stuff)
<whaley> the profile contains session info, as m0 stated
<tanath> burritoortega, m0: yes it can
<Remy> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Remy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<whaley> tanath: how?
<burritoortega> m0: even if i download a binary tgz of firefox, unpack it to opt or whatever, and run it from there?
<m0> tanath: how?
<burritoortega> tanath: tell me please?  :)
<tanath> er, wait..
<whaley> tanath: firefox -P won't let you open a new profile, will it?
<tanath> read too fast
<whaley> ;)
<tanath> yes, you can have multiple profiles going at once
<tanath> i've done that
<m0> tanath: i thought only 1 profiel at a time...
<whaley> tanath: that should be all you need then
<tanath> and on windows, the IEtab extension may let you do it in one... not sure about that though
<burritoortega> tanath: i'm on ubuntu not on windows  :)
<m0> tanath: yea i was gonna tell him on ietab but wont work on linux
<tanath> yeh :P
<burritoortega> tanath: thanks anyway
<gunnar> hakanw : I'm honored.  Gunnar has been a nic name that my family gave me.  ( After the motorcross racer Gunnar Lindstrum.  Look him up on wikipedia)
<m0> tanath: IETab uses Windows folders to save the sessions cookies
<tanath> but yeh, you can do it with 2 windows
<ajcates> can some one plz help me get my X back?
<hakanw> gunnar: :)   it's a common swedish name, especially for older men 50+ years old
<burritoortega> tanath: no i can't do it with 2 windows, or at least it doesn't work here
<gidim> Okay, one other issue that's bugging me everyone. I'm running an AMD64 with Ubuntu 64, and can only run Opera from NTFS in WINE, 32-bit version won't work for me.
<tanath> burritoortega: i've done it
<ajcates> just run firefox as root and then choose a differnt profile
<burritoortega> damn i'll just use another browser, but i shouldn't  :(
<gidim> I've checked all the boards and such I can find.
<gidim> It seems to be that two-line java error.
<tanath> burritoortega: i forget how. ask in irc.mozilla.com/firefox
<burritoortega> tanath: thanks a lot anyway
<tanath> burritoortega: uh... you seem to still think you can't do it, lol
<fourat> how to check if am being sniffed, using arp poisoning, is there any app wich will detect any arp table infection ?
<ajcates> i need help getting X running
<burritoortega> tanath: no, i think i can't, but i also think it might not be worth the effort
<tanath> burritoortega: just have 2 windows with 2 profiles
<kbrosnan> burritoortega, export MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 before running firefox
<mrproper> So hibernate didn't work.  Restarting my system was literally a restart.
<tanath> that's it!
<burritoortega> kbrosnan: what will that do?
<gidim> My hibernate doesn't work either.
<m0> my hibernat wont work either
<tanath> burritoortega: sets a variable that lets 2 windows use different profiles
<francolq> Hello, dapper problem here. My internet connection was very slow (when it worked), so read the forums and succesfully disabled IPV6. Now internet is faster (but slower than mi previous Breezy) and works on boot, but sometimes it hangs up and if i disable eth0 y cannot enable it and get an IP again.
<m0> windows hibernate is nice
<mrproper> gidim, But the system went off.  I'm just trying to get less fans in my room at night running loud.
<gidim> Yep.
<tanath> burritoortega: then you run firefox with the profile manager and choose another profile
<burritoortega> tanath: cool thanks a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.198.0.196.satgate.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gidim> My system goes to screensaver and powers down, but not if I tell it to hibernate.
<gidim> Just shuts off the monitor I think. I get a no signal in the morning until I move the mouse.
<BeepAU> i have a problem with vmware, can anyone help me?
<sagarp> what problem BeepAU
<kbrosnan> burritoortega, you don't want to set it as a global variable though as it will break applications ablity to pass urls to firefox
<ajcates> i have a problem with X not running can any one help me?
<TokenBad> ok I have a question about shoutcast tv servers...I want to watch them but seems none of the programs I use support them...any idea if can do that on ubuntu?
<burritoortega> kbrosnan: oops... i guess i'll just run epiphany then  :P
<burritoortega> thanks to all of you anyway
<tanath> ajcates: state the error
<finfe> TokenBad: Mplayer will do
<BeepAU> sagarp -- i followed a guide to use a windows disc, but i can't get the vmx file to find where i've put the image
<finfe> TokenBad: it works for me
<BeepAU> sagarp -- that may sound confusing
<ajcates> tanath: can we just talk to each other, its very hard to use irc with no X
<TokenBad> finfe maybe I am missing something then...
<finfe> TokenBad: codecs...
<tanath> ajcates: i'm going to eat now...
<ajcates> shux
<gidim> So, I've been on Ubuntu for almost two weeks now, and it's so much nicer than Windows, I've just... you know, not been playing EverQuest, but I can play FF5 in SNES9x.
<BeepAU> sagarp -- http://www.vdomck.org/blog/2006/06/15/running-windows-under-ubuntu/ that's the guide i followed
<kbrosnan> burritoortega, it is better to open a command window and type SET MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 just before firefox -P or use a simple 2 line shell script
<finfe> TokenBad: did you install all the codecs in automatix?
<tanath> ajcates: basically you need to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file properly
<sagarp> BeepAU, where did you put the image
<tanath> ajcates: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BeepAU> sagarp -- i have a copy in the 'windows' folder
<TokenBad> finfe, ok cool...mplayer does work...
<ajcates> tanath: its configured
<antox> which tool allows to merge a sequence of images to some movie file-format?
<finfe> TokenBad: good ;)
<BeepAU> sagarp -- i named it Windows.iso
<sagarp> BeepAU, what windows folder...what is the path to the ISO?
<TD00> is there a command i can use from the console to conver 1.mpg to 1.mov ?
<tanath> ajcates: if it still doesn't work, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors and fix them in your xorg.conf
<paradroid> Hi all. I am having trouble with the CD-ripper/encoder Grip. Anyone here using it?
<finfe> paradroid: i used it once or twice
<tanath> ajcates: but is it configured _properly_?
<tanath> ajmitch: apparently not
<ajcates> tanath: yes it is
<ajcates> i can get X to start
<tanath> ajcates: i thought you said you can't
<tanath> ajcates: what's the prob then?
<BeepAU> sagarp -- /home/user/windows/Windows.iso
<lmosher> I have firefox32 installed and I got a 32-bit java plugin to work. However, I installed azureus and it updated my java to 64-bit, which broke the firefox plugin. How can I get firefox using a 32-bit java and azureus using 64-bit java?
<ajcates> tanth: when it starts, its not that functionl
<ajcates> it don't do anything
<syntaxx> hakanw: hmm try joinin #apache and ask there whats wrong
<ajcates> just a mouse
<paradroid> finfe: :) Well, it's sort of a basic thing since Grip won't use my CD drives.
<BeepAU> sagarp -- the guide told me to make a windows directory
<hakanw> syntaxx: ok, thanks for your help
<tanath> ajcates: what did you do?
<cyphase> where can i download the Official Ubuntu Book?
<ajcates> i don't know
<finfe> paradroid: are you sure they're mounted?
<baconbacon> lmosher: try to ask in #azureus about a command line switch to use another vm
<Tomosaur> L/
<paradroid> finfe: Other players/rippers are fine. Grip just tells me "No CD. I configured it to look for it in /dev/cdrom, /media/cdrom, etc. No good.
<finfe> paradroid: i mean "mounted"
<ajcates> i was messing around with my xgl settings
<lmosher> baconbacon, ty
<finfe> paradroid: ok
<sagarp> BeepAU, oh...so you used the line that says ide1:0.fileName and set it to "/home/user/windows/Windows.iso" ?
<ajcates> and then XGL crashed
<BeepAU> sagarp -- no i haven't. i'll try that.
<finfe> paradroid: i didn't use it enough, so i don't know any issue it can cause
<finfe> paradroid: sorry
<tanath> ajcates: so you're trying to use xgl + compiz?
<tyler_d> could someone tell me how to install java?
<lmosher> baconbacon, hehe not a lot of activity there :/ This thing is a nightmare
<sagarp> BeepAU, make sure to uncomment that line, and the line under it...and comment out the two above it
<eric__> Hi.  I was wondering if anybody would be interested in helping me set up XGL/Compiz on my machine.
<paradroid> finfe: No problem. I can also go with Sound Juicer. I was just wondering. Any other app you would recommend for CD ripping/encoding?
<eric__> I'm running on a Celeron with an NVIDIA card (GeForce FX5200).
<lmosher> baconbacon, I don't want necessarily want azureus to work with the 32-bit java... I want firefox to work wit the 32-bit java and everything else to work with the 64-bit one. Should I try manually installing the 32-bit version somewhere else?
<tanath> eric__: get direct rendering working?
<finfe> paradroid: sound juicer?
<finfe> ah
<finfe> sorry
<lmosher> Here's a better question, if I install 64-bit java w/ package manager and 32-bit one manually somewhere else and use it ONLY for firefox, will the system still be stable?
<BeepAU> sagarp -- i'm sorry, but could you clarify what you mean by uncomment and comment out?
<finfe> paradroid: that's the one you just mentioned
<eric__> tanath: I think so.  I've been following the steps here: doc.gwos.org/index.php/installxgl
<khobar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kaffeewoller> hi
<finfe> paradroid: i don't do much CD ripping...
<sagarp> BeepAU, uncomment means remove the # before that line...and comment means put a # at the front of a line
<kaffeewoller> how do i make metacity transparent?
<tanath> eric__, ajcates: once you have direct rendering working, follow this guide (remove changes made according to other guides first): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<ajcates> and now when i restart my computer it says GDM: Xserver not found:XGL :0 - fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbufffer -accel xv:fbo & sleep z && DISPLAY=:1 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0 .Xauth -no listen tcp vt7
<eric__> I've got it to ask me if I want to use x-server or gnome.
* paradroid does quite a lot of audio CD ripping... ;)
<tanath> ajcates: you're mixing display 0 and 1
<ajcates> sry i have to leave
<compotatoj> how do I build a .deb from a cvs
<eric__> tanath: but no fluffy windows or twisting workspace cubes..
<ajcates> how do you change that?
<troughton> i have mounted a second drive formated it in ext 3 but it has alocated it as root access only how can i change this permisson so i can wright to it ??
<ajcates> i got to go
<richy> pleeeeeeeeeeaseeeee help me, i see only 640x480, what can i do for having a choice on resolution selection????
<tanath> eric__: undo your changes and use this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<baconbacon> lmosher: the best way would be to install 64 as the default jvm and install 32 somewhere else (in $HOME ?). Then find a way to install java plugin locally for firefox
<Flannel> !tell richy about fixres
<compotatoj> richy, edit the xorg file and change 6480x480 to somethnig else
<eric__> tanath: OK.  I'm not confident I have mesa running anyway.
<tanath> eric__: uh, you don't want mesa
<eric__> tanath: I'll do all this stuff and get back to you.
<lmosher> baconbacon, Yeah I'm trying that out now. I think it will work since I can manually install the plugin, I'll just need to manually remove the j2re*-mozilla-plugin package or it wil break ti
<tanath> eric__: you want your nvidia drivers
<eric__> tanath: For my benefit - How come I don't want mesa?
<BeepAU> sagarp -- so i put a # in front of these lines?
<BeepAU> ide1:0.deviceType = "atapi-cdrom"
<BeepAU> # Use this if you have an iso file instead of a CD
<tanath> eric__: so you have direct rendering
<tanath> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdsd> hey guys, My external harddrives dont mount automaticly on my copy of ubuntu, does anyone know why?  it was working before I installed gaim..
<sagarp> BeepAU, no...put a # in front of the line that says "ide1:0.filename="auto detect" and the one below that
<paradroid> richy: Did you try to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<eric__> tanath: so mesa overrides my nvidia drivers?
<sagarp> BeepAU, and remove the # before the line that says "ide1:0.filename="windows.iso" and the line under that
<tanath> eric__: mesa is your video drivers
<eric__> tanath: So how will I know when I have direct rendering wortking?
<BeepAU> sagarp -- ok. then i run vmware again?
<eric__> workign.
<eric__> working.
<sagarp> BeepAU, yes
<finfe> fdsd: did you check /etc/fstab?
<tanath> eric__: well, you need to check the renderer string... glxinfo should tell you
<fdsd> finfe, why what is in the /etc/fstab?
<fdsd> finfe, if I wanted them to automount on boot then that would be cool
<finfe> fdsd: all the settings about your devices
<tanath> eric__: glxinfo|grep vendor
<finfe> fdsd: delete the option "noauto" next to /dev/hda (your drive)
<fdsd> finfe, im talking about external harddrives like a firewire or usb drive
<tanath> eric__: if it says mesa, no good. if it says nvidia, all set
<finfe> fdsd: it should be the same
<fdsd> finfe, im not talking about the internel drive
<troughton> i have mounted a second harddrive  but it only has read permisson how do i get wright permison ??
<finfe> fdsd: when you plug it and mount it, type cat /etc/fstab
<Fitzsimmons> did anyone else do the libfreetype update today and notice that the antialiasing is messed up on fonts now?
<fdsd> finfe, that file doesnt change
<finfe> fdsd: sorry, type "mount"
<eric__> tanath: Shot down on step one "fglrxinfo" -> "command not found"
<fdsd> finfe, and they are not automounting..
<finfe> fdsd: so you know the name of the device
<tanath> eric__: ignore that. that's for ati cards
<paradroid> troughton: What are the mount infos for that drive?
<fdsd> finfe, yes, I can even mount it manually
<finfe> fdsd: i know
<fdsd> finfe, its just not auto mounting
<eric__> tanath: OK.  I gathered that.  Thanks.
<tanath> eric__: use  glxinfo|grep vendor instead
<lmosher> baconbacon, Yes that worked just fine. All you have to do is download the jre binary manually and extract it in yoru home directory (I moved it to /usr/local/java32) and then manually move the plugin into firefox32's plugins folder Thanks for the tip
<finfe> fdsd: but in /etc/fstab you can configure it to mount automatically i guess
<baconbacon> lmosher: good
<tanath> eric__: once you have direct rendering, follow the rest of the guide, and it should be all good
<fdsd> finfe, no, I want to plug externel drives into the machine like before and have them mount automaticly, if I wanted to make them mount on boot I would set my fstab
<eric__> tanath: "glxinfo|grep -> Try 'grep --help' for more information; Error: unable to open display (null)
<RadiantFire> fdsd: that should be the default behavior
<fdsd> finfe, ubuntu by default auto mounts anything plugged in like a usb thumb drive or external harddrive, that functionality is not working, and I was wondering the app that controls that so I can fix it
<finfe> fdsd: yea, you're right
<finfe> fdsd: sorry
<kaffeewoller> how do i make metacity transparent?
<troughton> paradroid it has set it to root access only
<tanath> eric__: try glxinfo -display :1
<finfe> fdsd: it has to do with hotplugging then
<fdsd> RadiantFire, ?
<paradroid> troughton: can you give me the line from your fstab?
<fdsd> finfe, i guess
<MaCinTof> hi !
<argument> how do I enable a site? e.g. there's sites-available and sites-enabled, is there a utility like a2enablesite, or do i just manually symlink?
<Fitzsimmons> anyone know how to fix the fonts?  Please, I can barely read this terminal it is so blurry
<argument> also where do I specify "ServerName"
<MaCinTof> I have a problem with my dongle usb wifi running on ndiswrapper
<argument> Fitzsimmons, fix what fonts? on what terminal?
<bbrazil> argument: a2ensite
<MaCinTof> can someone help me it's pretty important :(
<argument> bbrazil, thx
<troughton> /dev/hdc1   /backup  ext3 rw  0 0
<skarface> after some of the recent updates my fonts have gone ugly and I can't seem to get it switched back as well
<Fitzsimmons> argument: ever since I did the libfreetype update the antialiasing looks terrible
<eric__> tanath: Long pause, then "Error: unable to open display :1"; so I tried replacing 1 with 0, which got me "xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server; xlib: No protocol specified."
<bbrazil> argument: ServerName goes in your <VirtualHost> block usually
<fdsd> does anyone know?
<Fitzsimmons> argument: and by "this terminal" I mean the one I'm using to run irssi
<finfe> fdsd: i am trying to check around
<argument> bbrazil, tried that already but it still gives errors about "cannot figure out ServerName, using 127....."
<fdsd> finfe, ok
<bbrazil> argument: that sounds like a DNS issue
<argument> Fitzsimmons, which terminal is that
<finfe> fdsd: just to refund you of my messing around
<finfe> :D
<tanath> eric__: bah, try restarting x. i gotta go. find a good guide for getting direct rendering enabled with your card, and then follow that guide for xgl
<Fitzsimmons> argument: does it matter?
<argument> bbrazil, what kind of DNS issue
<Fitzsimmons> argument: all my fonts are fucked
<argument> Fitzsimmons, yes
<tanath> eric__: sorry can't help more
<fdsd> finfe, lol
<argument> Fitzsimmons, language man
<bbrazil> argument: one where it can't figure out what IP is associated with that servername
<argument> bbrazil, it can't figure out what ip is associated with "localhost" ?
<eric__> tanath: Thanks for the help.
<argument> ServerName localhost
<argument> that's what i have in the virtualhost section of my default config
<paradroid> troughton: maybe giving it a umask=0000 will help...
<bbrazil> argument: what's in your /etc/hosts? (pastebin)
<argument> bbrazil, http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=8172
<finfe> fdsd: maybe it's not really the solution
<finfe> fdsd: but you can try to read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231629&highlight=hotplug+plug
<sizzam> i'm looking for a terminal command to use to lock my workstation that i can put in Sessions to run on startup.   i tried gnome-screensaver --lock, but that doesn't seem to work on startup
<syntaxx> sizzam: why do you need to lock your workstation on startup? you have your gdm user and password right?
<sizzam> syntaxx: i auto-login with my account so that i'm always on vnc 5900
<argument> bbrazil, any other thoughts?
<troughton> it wont mount with umask paradroid
<MaCinTof> Nobody can help me ? :(
<argument> what about removing a site from the enabled-sites
<troughton> says wrong fs type
<syntaxx> sizzam: oic then set your screensaver to the lowest possible value?
<argument> a2rmsite?
<argument> a2unsite?
<sizzam> syntaxx: that might create problems when i want to come out of screensaver mode.   i'm just looking for a way to start a screensaver from a command line
<paradroid> troughton: Yeah, I should have known... sorry.
<Fitzsimmons> does anyone know how to disable the anti-aliasing on fonts?
<sizzam> syntaxx: gnome-screensaver doesn't have a man page :-(
<dravas> I have a 60.5 GB FAT32 Partition and I want it to share between Windows and Ubuntu, I have no issue in Windows but Ubuntu gives me this error. error: device /dev/hda4 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<bbrazil> argument: the fix is to put a fqdn in /etc/hosts for localhost
<bbrazil> argument: i.e. localhost.localdomain
<dravas> :\
<argument> k
<bbrazil> argument: alternatively, don't put in any servername as it is the default vhost
* argument tries it
<argument> bbrazil, yeh well i'm trying to run one vhost on localhost and then another on my actual hostname
<syntaxx> sizzam: hmm i haven't try that yet and im currently installing my kubuntu though sorry i cant help
<argument> bbrazil, on local host i wanna run /var/www and on my actual hostname i wanna run /home/me/www
<argument> bbrazil, e.g. i don't wanna enable UserDir
<Kyja> greetings all. =]  please tell me why these flash wont work http://www.candystand.com/index.do and others do and there is no sound. Have I missed a tweak on flash for firefox?
<bbrazil> argument: the default one is whichever is read first by apache (i.e. 000-default). As long as you have a servername on the actual hostname vhost, you should be fine
<baconbacon> sizzam: try runnig /etc/acpi/lockbtn.sh what does it do
<argument> bbrazil, that second sentence doesn't quite make sense to me... restate it another way please?
<dravas> I have a 60.5 GB FAT32 Partition and I want it to share between Windows and Ubuntu, I have no issue in Windows but Ubuntu gives me this error. error: device /dev/hda4 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<[jb] > Kyja, maybe you need flash player 8 to run it
<bbrazil> argument: in the virtaulhost block for the 'actual' hostname, as long as you have a ServerName it should work
<Kyja> ah yes I think it was only 7 that installed
<argument> hmm
<Kyja> thx jb
<argument> bbrazil, so then i can just leave the default one as is...
<Wallakoala> hey does anybody know why after installing the nvidia drivers on my new ubuntu install the login screen is very squished? after that everything is fine
<paradroid> dravas: Is this partition set to mount automatically via fstab?
<sizzam> baconbacon: I can only get that to run using sudo, but it worked
<[jb] > Kyja, and there's no plugin version 8 for linux
<[jb] > Kyja, :( only windows
<dravas> paradroid, no
<paradroid> dravas: So you are trying to mount it manually at the moment and it won't?
<dravas> yes
<dravas> it wont
<dravas> mount
<paradroid> dravas: What command/parameters did you try?
<baconbacon> sizzam: another way is sudo acpi_fakekey 152
<Kyja> there is a gstreamer flash8 pluging =] 
* Kyja beams
<dravas> paradroid, just through Natulus right click mount volume
<Kyja> I think
<[jb] > Kyja, and what this means?
<Wallakoala> nobody knows why my login screen is squished? :(
<paradroid> dravas: Oh, I never tried that. :) How about a terminal try?
<sizzam> baconbacon: thats so close to solving my problem, now i just need something i don't have to be sudo to run
<dravas> paradroid, please tell me how through the terminal?
<sizzam> err use sud
<Kyja> that it will perhaps handle flash files.
<bbrazil> argument: yip
<bbrazil> argument: sorry, GPU failure
<paradroid> dravas: Well, this is just a try. First, do you have an empty folder to mount the partition? If not, create one, e. g. sudo mkdir /media/shared
<dravas> ok
<paradroid> dravas: "shared" or any other name will do. Whatever you prefer.
<dravas> ok
<baconbacon> sizzam: you mean a setuid script?
<dravas> now what
<ssdd534> i installed telnetd but i cant get it to run or accept any connections... any ideas?
<Fitzsimmons> how do you downgrade a package?
<finfe> gotta go to bed
<finfe> night
<finfe> :)
<Fitzsimmons> I need to know before I pass out
<Fitzsimmons> thanks
<paradroid> dravas: You wrote the partition is dev/hda4?
<dravas> yeah
<argument> bbrazil, adding .localdomain fixed it thanks :)
<paradroid> dravas: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/shared
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: you can sudo apt-get install package=version
<sizzam> baconbacon: maybe.   i found that 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock' works if i punch it into a terminal, but i can't get it to work from Sessions on boot up for some reason
<OpenMacNews> hi.  *finally) been asked by my sister to 'rescue' her from WinXP (blew up this wknd, and took out all her data etc!). so, it's a linux desktop.  narrowed it down to two -- for a really non-technical end-user -- Ubuntu & OpenSuSE w/ Gnome on the desktop.
<OpenMacNews> Any good reviews comparing the two for *this* type of user?  Any opinioins here?
<argument> heheheh "fixed" ... lol... "that's not a bug! THATs a feature!"
<sizzam> baconbacon: brb
<dravas> Thanks paradroid
<dravas> It worked :D
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: where can I find what to put for the version?
<paradroid> dravas: That's only a temporary solution. Next time you boot you will have to do that again (at least the mount part). Or fix it in your /etc/fstab.
<bbrazil> argument: make sure you have just 'localhost' as an alias
<dravas> ok
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: you need a repository with the version you want.  apt-cache policy packagename, can show you the available package versions
<paradroid> dravas: Add this line to the fstab: /dev/hda4 /media/shared vfat umask=0000 0 0
<paradroid> dravas: This will give access to other users than root, too.
<dravas> ok
<augustin> hey guys
<baconbacon> salutations
<augustin> just a quick question: how do i backup my partition table ? so that, in case of a crash, i just pop it and yazoo, everything works fine again
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: is there a way to do this and ignore dependencies?  apparently it wants to remove 300 packages to downgrade libfreetype6
<Fitzsimmons> which makes no sense because I was using the version I was downgrading to just this morning
<pianoboy3333> anyone here using xchat-gnome, I need to know what the default font for it is
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: I don't know.  Maybe you can download the deb and install it using dpkg, but I'm not sure if this will work or if it might even break your system since apt doesn't like the idea
<baconbacon> pianoboy3333: bitstream vera sans mono roman 10
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pkh> is there a way to set up a secure ssh tunnel for _all_ network traffic from my computer? (aka vnc)
<pianoboy3333> baconbacon: weird.... that's not what it used to be.....
<argument> bbrazil, do what now?
<argument> bbrazil, you mean ServerAlias?
<pianoboy3333> baconbacon: I turned it on, and that's what it was...
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: I'm lucky enough to have a previous deb in my chache
<argument> bbrazil, instead of ServerName or in addition to ServerName?
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: I was able to downgrade it with dpkg -i --force-downgrade
<Fitzsimmons> now I can read my fonts without getting a headache \o/
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: you may want to pin the version now
<jrib> !pin
<baconbacon> pianoboy3333:  well i had "terminal font" but i used that one and it didn't change, i never changed any font
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: which manpage will I find that in? ;)
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: man 5 apt_preferences
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: thanks.
<DanaG> Is it possible to remove a package without removing its dependants?
<DanaG> I want to install a new version of ALSA.
<Kyja> ok right flash installed. everything works now.
<ssdd534> i installed telnetd but i cant get it to run or accept any connections... any ideas?
<Blissex> DanaG: yes, but not advisable. You can upgrade though.
<lakshan> anyone have installed DLINK dsl-200 C1 on dapper ?
<DanaG> Okay, then what should I do?
<Blissex> DanaG: if you want to install a new version of something from sources, consider creating a ''substitute'' fake package for it, it keep dependencies happy.
<bbrazil> argument: in hosts
<DanaG> Oh, first let me look at the changelogs to verify why I need it.
<crimsun> DanaG: what specifically do you need?
<`m0> hi can someone tell me how to refresh the wireless  interface
<`m0> my interface is called eth1
<TokenBad> in ubuntu how ssh into another server?
<`m0> i do sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<`m0> TokenBad: you just use the ssh command
<`m0> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<johnnie423> can anyone help me with an mbr problem?
<majd> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Remy> hey guys, I've just install the jdk, anyone know whether the API gets installed as well?
<DanaG>       Fixes ALSA bug#2190 System hangs on unplugging Audigy 2 ZS       Notebook CardBus card.
<Remy> and if so, where I can find it ?
<Flannel> Remy: yes it does
<DanaG> That's a new RC2
<[sharma] > how can i make opera my default browser (that is associated with http:// prefix)
<Remy> Flannel  - any idea where it would be ?
<crimsun> DanaG: that's already committed.
<cschneid> can I present a grub boot menu and launch into different runmodes from there based on the choice?
<DanaG> The thing is, the repos don't have that ALSA version.
<LJHarb> ok i want to make user accounts that have shell and ftp access, and have full privs within their user folder
<Flannel> Remy: nope, probably /lib maybe /usr
<LJHarb> whats the command for that?
<DanaG> 2006-08-03   ALSA 1.0.12rc2 release | changes from 1.0.12rc1
<gidim> Ooh, silly question: is the reverse true? Can NTFS read EXT3?
<LJHarb> something with gpasswd i just dont know what
<Flannel> gidim: NTFS is a file system
<crimsun> DanaG: they don't need to; I backport them.
<LJHarb> NTFS doesnt read anything
<DanaG> Yes, Windows can:  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<gidim> Fine, can Windows, on NTFS, read EXT3.
<crimsun> DanaG: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-July/000959.html
<DanaG> gidim: look at the link.
<DanaG> crimsun:  Ooh, I didn't know that.
<LJHarb> so whats the command with gpasswd to create a user account?
<crimsun> DanaG: http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=commit;h=a3bc97fd751f7f74e31b27fd495b5a4f8e0fec64
<Jeruvy> hmm is that just a silly question?  Can one file system read another file system.  No, none do.  You need a driver to read filesystems.
<AndyCooll> gidim: No. You need Samba to do that for you
<DanaG> Do I need a different repo to get the fixed version?
<LJHarb> does nobody know how to create a user account?
<gidim> Read link, looks nice. Andy: Samba, for?
<DanaG> Oh, and how can I remove an in-use module?  I'd like to be able to rmmod snd-emu10k1 with it cascading through the dependants.
<sp0rk> sudo adduser
<crimsun> DanaG: no, just be patient. The fix is already committed (see above URL to git commit); it'll be in the next dapper-{security,updates) linux-source upload
<jrib> LJHarb: system > administration > users, or use adduser
<DanaG> Okay.
<LJHarb> im commandline, but thanks ill use adduser
<LJHarb> and how do i tell the user to change their password when they log in?
<DanaG> That was one of my issues.  My other issue: no speedstep on Yonah.
<crimsun> I only do alsa.
<DanaG> LJHarb: sudo passwd -e username
<AndyCooll> gidim: You install Samba on your LInux box. It then communicates with your Windows box and can enable it to see your Linux ext3 partitions
<DanaG> -e is expire.
<LJHarb> thanks danag
<johnnie423> i can't reinstall grub, can someone help me?
<DanaG> "Frequency tables for Yonah CPUs" is marked as to-do in current kernel changelogs.
<DanaG> Therefore, there's nothing I can do.
<troughton> can some one tell me how to change my second harddrive permssion from root so i can wright to it ??
<gidim> Andy: Ahh, okay. I'm already having issues enough with Samba. I installed it, but when I try to share My Music (from the NTFS 300GB) on the network, it instead shares my Linux home folder.
<jman888> Is there anyway to like completely admin my server over ssh? I know ubuntu has a ability to use filemanager ssh but what if i want Terminal ssh (To install packages remotely for instance)
<ssdd534> im having difficulties getting telnetd to run any help?
<waspius> in order to create a trash bin on my desktop do i just create new link to location trash:/?
<jinnn> hails...
<jrib> !icons > waspius
<TheGame> hey
<LJHarb> jman888: ssh is the same as sitting at the computer.
<TheGame> how do i get network manager applet back in my tray
<LJHarb> can i set a user account to auto-run screen with multiuser mode on at login?
<TheGame> will i get help here
<waspius> jrib: where is that
<jman888> LJHarb, .... But how can i do remote commads such as apt-get install .... via ssh. Because i hate having to go to my server to install things.
<jrib> waspius: did ubotu send you a private message?
<waspius> yep
<TheGame> i need network manager back in my tray
<waspius> ok thanc
<waspius> x
<jrib> waspius: np
<TheGame> or can some1 tell me how to connect to my wireless via wpa
<croach> hi can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<`m0> who here got Wireless to work with laptops on ubuntu?
<TheGame> i had it working yesterday
<Blissex> croach: bad question, and try #ALSA for example
<nikin> m0: me, with wep 64
<LJHarb> jman888: im new at this, and i only use ssh to install packages. you just have to do "sudo apt-get install whatever"
<TheGame> with is wep 64
<zenwhen> m0, I have wireless working on a laptop. What wireless chip do you have?
<majd> hey
<majd> hwo do i create a samba account or view samba accounts?
<TheGame> how come when m0 asks a wireless question 34489 answer
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheGame> but when i ask nobody answers
<sethk> LJHarb, not ssh, ssh is a connection protocol.  You have a shell prompt.
<croach> i got my wireless working but not the wpa
<AndyCooll> TheGame: Right click on the panel, and select "add to panel"
<TheGame> i did try that
<TheGame> but networkmanager isnt there
<troughton> can anyone tell me how to get access to my second hard drive it is ext3 formated but has been alocated for root access only
<TheGame> but network monitor is
<Novawo1f> Sorry to immediately delve into a question but: Trying to install, installer crashes and a message pops up saying / is low on space.
<LJHarb> sethk: oh
<lmosher> ok this is a new one!: gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<LJHarb> ok question: how can i set up a second listening port for ssh?
<lmosher> Somehow apt-get uninstalled gnome-terminal. Is there a replacement package? help? lol
<lmosher> I hate xterm
<sethk> LJHarb, what I mean is you get the same thing by starting a terminal on your desktop, or by, say, using telnet
<TheGame> any ideas how to get my wireless working
<`m0> zenwhen: Intel CEleron Mobility
<sethk> lmosher, reinstall it
<lmosher> sethk, did you see the dependency error? how do I get around that.
<dooglus> my desktop session acts as if I'm holding the alt key - typing numbers switches between tabs in firefox, for example.
<dooglus> how can I get it to realise I'm not really holding alt?
<sethk> lmosher, no, I didn't see it, I just got here
<`m0> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 103)
<dooglus> the virtual consoles are OK - which is how I can type this...
<lmosher> gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<`m0> This is my wirless card when I do lspci command:   Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 103)
<LJHarb> anyone? how can i set up an alternate listening port for openssh?
<lmosher> How do I force an install regardless of dependencies?
<TokenBad> was mozilla-mplayer in hoary?
<synic> `m0: you could probably get that working with bcm43xx
<cafuego> `m0: That will work fine with the open dapper driver+firmware.
<`m0> how do I do that?
<`m0> any references?
<cafuego> `m0: Yes, just a moment.
<`m0> cafuego: I have it installed...
<synic> `m0: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<`m0> cafuego: from lspci it shows that
<sethk> lmosher, unmark mark 2.14.2-0ubuntu2
<sethk> lmosher, it probably won't let you, but it should tell you why
<cafuego> `m0: The driver yes, not the firmware. (It's not open, so not included)
<cafuego> `m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<lmosher> sethk, Um. Yes. It does tell me why. Here's the WHOLE error. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lmosher>   gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<cafuego> `m0: The easiest way by far is to grab the firmware package.
<`m0> hmm
<`m0> synic: I did that, now how do I test that?
<cafuego> (I made it, I use it, on a 4306 too ;-)
<synic> `m0: heh, that page he linked has all the info.
<`m0> cafuego: hehe
<`m0> ah okay
<ragzoobken> Ack, I need some help, I've been fidling around with Dual screen, and now the taskbar etc takes an age to load, and the only sound I can get is squealing
<cafuego> `m0: .. if you add it to sources.list you'll get future updates automagically.
<synic> cafuego: was the open bcm43xx driver developed for the airport cards originally ?
<TheGame> wow
<cafuego> synic: yep
<synic> cool
<`m0> oh my
<TheGame> can some1 tell me why network manager doesnt detect my wireless anymore
<`m0> this is too confusing
<sethk> lmosher, when it says "2.14.2-0ubuntu2" is marked for installation, that has to be because something else is marked for installation and 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 is a dependency
<TheGame> it was working yesterday
<cafuego> synic: I have one in an iBook and one as a pcmcia card, work work fine.
<phxheat> does anyone know how i can spoof my ip? :) seriously though
<LJHarb> can anyone tell me how to add a second listening port to openssh?
<TheGame> and now today it doesnt even detect it
<sethk> lmosher, So if you unmark it, it should say "you can't unmark it because ..."
<TokenBad> was mozilla-mplayer in hoary?
<ubuntuPLUS1> mm
<synic> cafuego: I'm running it in a compaq presario with a 4318.  Also works just fine.
<sethk> lmosher, the other alternative is to use the flag that says to ignore dependency errors, but that's potentially dangerous.
<LJHarb> can i add a second Port line to /etc/shs/ssh_config ?
<ubuntuPLUS1> when i boot up i get an error message that my boot sector doesnt match its backups
<`m0> cafuego: What do I add to  sources.list
<TheGame> so no1 wants to help m e
<cafuego> synic: Yeah, I've heard of some issues with 4318's on ppc hardware on old firmware, but that's apprently sorted now.
<ubuntuPLUS1> and a list of ?addresses? where it doesnt match... any clue how to fix that ?
<Melissa|X> I just bought a new TI-84 Plus Silver Edition
<ubuntuPLUS1> TheGame: whats yer prob
<cafuego> `m0: "deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego bcm43xx"
<Melissa|X> it has USB
<TheGame> i have network manager installed
<cafuego> `m0: without the quotes.
<TheGame> but it doesnt detect my wireless anymore
<Melissa|X> I plug it in, and I have no idea what to do after that =(
<TheGame> so i have to use wired
<synic> TheGame: what card?
<ubuntuPLUS1> ah i dont know anything about wireless TheGame sorry
<TheGame> i have a dell m140
<TheGame> xps
<TheGame> so im not sure what card it is
<`m0> cafuego ah its your driver
<synic> TheGame: what does lspci say it is?
<cafuego> `m0: No, that package contains the binary non-open firmware only. The driver is already in the kernel.
<LJHarb> anyone know anything about openssh?
<`m0> cafuego: where is sources.list?
<waspius> jrib: the link u send me does not help..i cannot create a trash file unless i use url
<TheGame> lspci lists many
<cafuego> `m0: /etc/apt
<TheGame> i dont know which is which
<synic> TheGame: the one that says "network" and/or "wireless"
<cafuego> `m0: You could add in a custom line via the Repositories option in Synaptic as well.
<Melissa|X> using TiLP, I can't do anything at all
<Melissa|X> http://pastebin.com/770948
<TheGame> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (r
* LJHarb thinks nobody is listening to his ssh question.
<Novawo1f> Lookit all the questions... well I'll ask again just in case: Installer is crashing saying / is out of space, my / I am formatting is 37g, is it the ramdisk thats running out?
<Melissa|X> "node /proc/bus/usb/devices: does not exists"
<cafuego> LJHarb: To be fair, the manpage explains to the letter .. ;-)
<synic> TheGame: I don't think that's the wireless card.
<TheGame> oh
<LJHarb> cafuego: it explains how to /change/ the port, but i want to add a second one. i read it before asking.
<Melissa|X> any way I can get /proc/bus/usb/devices?
<synic> see any other "Ethernet" things in there?
<TheGame> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<Melissa|X> I'm not sure why it's not there
<jrib> waspius: I didn't send you a link, it just had instructions for gconf-editor.  Did that work?
<synic> TheGame: lsmod | grep ipw2
<waspius> jrib: no
<cafuego> LJHarb: So you saw where it says "Multiple options of this type are permitted." ?
<kgeffert> LJHarb, I don't believe so, but you can use iptables to redirect a second port to the first
<jrib> waspius: let me correct myself, there is a link.  But the link is for kde, you need to open gconf-editor and set the appropriate setting
<`m0> cafuego: No bublic key available
<TheGame> ipw2200               107308  0
<cafuego> LJHarb: Essentially, just add more "Port xxx" lines.
<waspius> jrib: meaning?
<synic> TheGame: what does iwconfig say ?
<`m0> cafuego: I added thru Synaptic
<ubuntuPLUS1> when i boot up i get an error message that my boot sector doesnt match its backups.. know how to fix that?
<TheGame> no wireless extensions
<TheGame> oh wait
<jrib> waspius: type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal and then go to /app/nautilus/desktop (in gconf-editor)
<Urden> can anyone tell me how to add my ~/bin directory to my $PATH permanently?
<cafuego> `m0: wget http://au.ubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<TheGame> let me post it in pastebin
<synic> k.
<LJHarb> cafuego: no i didnt, and i just checked, its not there. but ill try adding another line
<waspius> jrib: command not found
<LJHarb> kgeffert: if the second line doesnt work, ill ask you about iptables - i dont know how to use it
<kgeffert> LJHarb, after reading the man page.. I retract my last statement... yes you should just have to add another one.
<jrib> waspius: are you using GNOME?
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20932
<cafuego> LJHarb: It's in 'man sshd_config', not the manpage for the binary itself.
<Novawo1f> Is there another install option besides booting into a livecd?
<`m0> cafuego: It says no sch file or directory
<LJHarb> ah
<synic> TheGame: what about iwlist eth1 scan
<cafuego> LJHarb: You can also add ListenAddress xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:yyy lines if you want specific ports on specific IPs.
<waspius> jrib: no kde
<`m0> cafuego: nevermind I forgot the - at the end :)
<cafuego> `m0: Tssk ;-)
<jrib> waspius: oh, ok I thought you were using GNOME for some reason.  In that case I don't know anymore than what that link suggested.  Maybe you can try in #kubuntu too
<TheGame> let me pastebin again
<waspius> jrib: ok thanx allot
<`m0> cafuego: I guess I reloaded teh synaptic correctly
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20934
<`m0> cafuego: how did yo uknow thats the key?
<cafuego> `m0: It's mine :-)
<`m0> cafuego: ahh :)
<`m0> cafuego: What should I do now?
<cafuego> `m0: Now you want 'bcm43xx-firmware'
<HeathenDan> what's a good desktop app for checking crp usage/drive stats/netstreams? (not gdesklet)
<`m0> ah k
<`m0> :)
<HeathenDan> crp = cpu*
<cafuego> `m0: Install it, reboot, voila, wifi!
<`m0> cafuego: are you a developer for Ubuntu :)
<cafuego> HeathenDan: I just sue the system monitor applet.
<HeathenDan> i used to use them too
<cafuego> `m0: No, just a hobbyist. I got my wifi to work, this is to make it easier for others to do the same.
<synic> TheGame: heh.  well... looks like your card is working fine.
<TheGame> good
<TheGame> so why is network manager being like this
<`m0> cafuego: Thank you very much :)
<synic> TheGame: dunno, try restarting it?
<jvai> i pray ubuntu neva dies out.. it's getting soo, good now
<HeathenDan> but they're too bare. i saw this app from a fedora desktop, it seems to be good. but i dunno if it's available in ubuntu
<`m0> okay restarting :)
<TheGame> ive tried it
<cafuego> HeathenDan: I imagine so, both are Gnome and essentially the same.
<Novawo1f> Is there another way to install besides booting into livecd? Installer is saying / is out of disk space when installing.
<HeathenDan> may i post a link here?
<TheGame> but i guess ill play around
<TheGame> or stay on ethernet
<TheGame> thanks for the help anyway
<cafuego> HeathenDan: If it's a single line, sure.
<synic> TheGame: you can try manually just to make sure: iwconfig eth1 essid psbnet && iwconfig eth1 enc <yourwirelesskey> && dhclient eth1
<TheGame> ok ill try that
<TheGame> will that work with wpa?
<jdahm> hmm Im having problems running  skype installed from the .deb
<synic> oh... I dunno.  I've never used wpa.
<TheGame> or wep whichever one dapper doesnt handle
<DanaG> gkrellm, anyone?
<cafuego> TheGame: If you use the NetworkManager applet, wpa will work.
<TheGame> i have networkmanager
<HeathenDan> http://polishlinux.org/stuff/screenshots/fedora/fedora_5_Andrzej_Orkan.jpg
<HeathenDan> gotta make sure. on another network, some chans ban ppl who post links
<synic> he's saying networkmanager is broken
<TheGame> it doesnt detect the wireless router
<TheGame> but my other laptop onw indows detects it fine
<jdahm> it doesnt start when I just type the 'skype' command, but works with 'skype --help'
<leagris> anyone know how to configure/use compiz-kde. I could not find up to date or relevant documentation in help.ubuntu.com
<jdahm> anyone know why this might be?
<Melissa|X> "node /proc/bus/usb/devices: does not exists"
<Melissa|X> any way I can get /proc/bus/usb/devices?
<Melissa|X> TiLP seems to fail otherwise
<HeathenDan> i wanna know what that desktop app is, or something similar
* `m0 crosses fingers for it to work
<cafuego> HeathenDan: That's some fluxbox thing from the looks of it.
<jvai> lol
<toxic> Melissa|X: check if usbfs is mounted on /proc/bus/usb
<DanaG>  Hmm, I wonder when speedstep-centrino will work on Yonah.
<HeathenDan> darn, it does seem so. so probably there's no port to gnome?
<cafuego> HeathenDan: Why not email the takes of the screenshot and 1) ask what it is and 2) if you cna have a copy of their cfg file for it ;-)
<HeathenDan> why do they have neatest toys :p
<Melissa|X> toxic: it doesn't look like it according to /etc/mtab
<`m0> cafuego: hehe now I don't see any Wirless connection in the Network Settings :)
<HeathenDan> good idea, i'll try looking for the contact info
<toxic> Melissa|X: then add run: mount -tusbfs none /proc/bus/usb
<Novawo1f> Anyone know why the installer is crashing saying / is out of disk space? Is it talking about the ramdisk?
<cafuego> `m0: Did you reboot or not?
<jdahm> anyone have an idea about that skype issue?
<`m0> cafuego: I think i did that :( echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<`m0> cafuego: darn, how do I reverse that
<cafuego> `m0: Ok, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and remove that line.
<sethk> Novawo1f, because / is out of disk space
<`m0> okay :s
<Novawo1f> Well, is there another way to isntall without booting into a livecd?
<Melissa|X> thanks toxic ~_^ now I need to rerun TiLP as root.
<Melissa|X> /me hopes beyond hope this works so I can play Mario on my new super calculator
<`m0> whihc line should I remove
<`m0> balcklist bcm43xx ?
<cafuego> `m0: The ones that mentions bcm43xx
<Melissa|X> Msg: Unable to open/find a USB device.
<Melissa|X> Cause: Check that your cable is connected or not stalled. Check you rlibusb and usbfs, too.
<Melissa|X> System: Inappropriate ioctl for device (errno = 25)
<proselyte> anyone have experience with ndiswrapper?
<cafuego> `m0: After that, run 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<leagris> someone can help or point me to up to date howto documentation on using the compiz-kde package ?
<Melissa|X> it seems it can't find /dev/tiusb0
<`m0> cafuego: what does modprobe do
<`m0> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Melissa|X> at least I think
<cafuego> `m0: It loads the driver into the kernel.
<erdrick> the latest radeon drivers are proken for the opengl how can i install the working version before the latest version
<DanaG> Yonah, Yonah, wherefore art thou Yonah?
<toxic> Melissa|X: maybe you need to load some module
<Melissa|X> I thought so too, but the TiLP manual thingy says with USB it's not required
<Melissa|X> I'm not sure what SilverLink is though
<`m0> cafuego: Wow now iwscanning works :D
<toxic> try loading tiglusb
<cafuego> `m0: Yup.
<`m0> iwlist scanning works :D
<`m0> wo0t smart cafuego :p
<DanaG> And wherefore art speedstep-centrino OMGbroken?
<Melissa|X> FATAL: Module tiglusb not found.
<tuxtux> bye at all
<cafuego> `m0: The only thing that's not correct yet is the link strength reporting.
<DanaG> Gaah, I just mangled classical English.
<`m0> cafuego: ah how hard is it to fix that :)
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ubuntu> i have a small query regarding ubuntu OS
<sizzam> how do you enable XDMCP on dapper?
<ubuntu> any good online radio tools for ubuntu
<cafuego> `m0: Too hard for me; but the authors of the bcm43xx driver are working on it.
<erdrick> i'm guessing everyone here uses nvidea
<DanaG> XDMCP?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<sizzam> ubuntu: check out amarok, it has some radio stuff built in
<ubuntu> sizzam:  chk in login setup
<cafuego> sizzam: Configure the login manager via the admin menu and tick the 'enable xdmcp' box.
<`m0> hmm It takes forever in ubuntu to activate the interface wireless
<ubuntu> sizzam:  thanks man
<TokenBad> if a friend is running hoary...how does he get w32codecs?
<toxic> Melissa|X: maybe try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32496.html
<cafuego> `m0: Make sure you're using the latest dapper kernel. 2.,6.15-26-XXX
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  hi
<sizzam> cafuego: it looks like thats how it was in Hoary, but it changed in Dapper
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  download from mplayerhq.org
<sizzam> cafuego: i'm trying to do step one on this howto:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Melissa|X> toxic, I'll check that out, thanks ~_^
<DanaG> What is Edgy all about right now?
<DanaG> And WTF is an Eft?
<TokenBad> ubuntu I don't see a site at that url
<`m0> cafuego: I downlaoded the image of ubuntu last night
<cafuego> sizzam: Oh yeah, go to the 'Remote' tab.
<cafuego> `m0: Which one, 6.06.1 or 6.06?
<sizzam> cafuego: so, setting that to 'same as local' should do the same thing as enabling XDMCP?
<`m0> cafuego:hmm
<`m0> how do I find out?
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  ok bro let me chk the correct url
<sizzam> DanaG: http://museum.gov.ns.ca/mnh/nature/salamand/thumbs/images/red-eft.jpg
<erdrick> the latest radeon drivers are broken for the opengl how can i install the working version before the latest version
<cafuego> sizzam: ANything not-disabled will enable xdmcp; you'll also get an 'configure xdmcp' button to tweak stuff.
<cafuego> sizzam: You _will_ need to restart gdm, probably. (not 100% sure)
<cafuego> `m0: What does 'uname -r' say when you run it on a terminal?
<sizzam> cafuego: thanks.   i had that set up, but when i vnc into :1, i get the grey  screen with no gdm
<jdahm> wow amarok is pretty cool, are ther eany other cool music organization programs?
<`m0> cafuego: 2.6.15-26-386
<cafuego> sizzam: if you need vnc, you don't really need xdmcp at all.
<cafuego> sizzam: Just enable System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  it is mplayerhq.hu
<ubuntu> sorry
<sizzam> cafuego:  i'm trying to get some resumable-session action going.  i have problems with the Remote Desktop stuff due to multiple users on the box
<Melissa|X> I got /dev/tiusb0 set up, but it now fails on checking for tiusb usability
<cafuego> sizzam: Hmmm....
<sizzam> cafuego: those instructions start on page 7
<cafuego> sizzam: I think resumable sessions in X are still highly experimental at best (though it's being worked on)
<Melissa|X> there is no tiusb module, nor tiglusb
<TokenBad> ubuntu thanks...
<TokenBad> I guess its part of the essential codecs packages?
<wind> heres my problem, i first installed kubuntu (a few days ago) and then installed gnome (ubuntu) now when i reboot and try to login it gives me an error about not being able to load the human theme, when i press ok the login screen appears and i can login. i go to login to ubuntu and it doesn't connect to the wireless router, kubuntu is perfectly fine though
<Melissa|X> I have ti_usb_3410_5052, but I'm not sure what that does
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  yep
<sizzam> jdahm:  check out Listen Media Manager
<DanaG> HOw do I enable myself to connect to other systems by xdmcp?
<DanaG> I want to be a client, not a server.
<`m0> cafuego: How do I connect to a certain cell.. ?
<Melissa|X> doesn't seem to help any though
<`m0> cafuego: I see my essid which is "Mansour"
<TokenBad> ubuntu, ok after unarchive them how installed them?
<Veris> How do I disable Shift + Backspace from restarting GNOME?
<`m0> cafuego: Isn't there a "REPAIR" like in linux for wireless connection
<lmosher> how do I find what provides libglitz-xgl.so.1?
<ubuntu> freaking amarok crashed
<ubuntu> dang it
<Veris> Or whatever that key function does. :P
<Awesome-o2000> `m0, thats called /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DanaG> How do I start a new GDM in a nested window?
<cafuego> `m0: open a term and run 'nm-applet &'
<cafuego> `m0: That will create a small icon on the panel, which will list all Networks and allow you to chosoe one.
<lcmatte> hello, I cannot find /dev/sda to mount my usb pendrive. How can I do that?
<cafuego> `m0: After choosing, it'll prompt for password/key/whatever if needed.
<bartist> hello
<`m0> thanks Awesome-o2000 and cafuego, now I am waiting till it restarts :S takes time
<Melissa|X> from sourceforge mailing list "tiusb is obsolete. Use ticables2 instead."
<wind> anyone help?
<Melissa|X> now I need to figure that one out
<DanaG> !xdmcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdmcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> helpy meee!
<kmasta> how do i make it so i can delet files, ubuntu says i don't have permission
<`m0> cafuego: nm-applet &' gave  me rm-applet command not found
<ubuntu> brb
<sethk> kmasta, sudo
<TokenBad> ubuntu, ok after unarchive them how installed them?
<jdahm> What is with Automatix?
<ubuntu> copy it to /usr/lib/win32
<`m0> cafuego: How do I make nm-applet & work?
<ubuntu> if it dont work goto rpmseek.com it has rpm of win32codec pack
<ubuntu> just enter win32 codec for linux in search
<TokenBad> ubuntu guess need to make the win32 dir
<TheGame> well
<ubuntu> TokenBad:  yes
<uber_mort> Hey all, I'm having a few problems with my ATI drivers :-/  I've gone through all of the steps to install and it appears as though the driver is loading for 2D, but it can't seme to initalize DRI.  Any ideas?
<lcmatte> kmasta: maybe because your file is from another owner
<TheGame> still cant get network manager to detect my network
<AskHL> Hello, when I try to start the sound recorder I get the following message: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." But where do I find these multimedia settings? They were there in Breezy but now I use dapper!
<TheGame> even though it was working yesterday
<Veris> LOL
<TheGame> ?
<DBO> jdahm, Automatix is discussed in #automatix, not here
<Veris> I hit Shift + Backspace again by accident XD
<kmasta> sudo what?
<kmasta> sudo...
<TheGame> does any1 know a good wpa applet besides network manager
<Veris> Can anyone tell me how to fix that so I don't keep messing myself up?
<uber_mort> ya veris, one second
<TheGame> ya Veris stop pressing shift backspace
<uber_mort> veris: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<DBO> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace"
<`m0> how do I get packages?
<`m0> sudo pkg PACKAGE NAME
<Warbo> packages.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> How do I log into a remote GDM?
<`m0> what is the command ?
<uber_mort> you'll have to make it an auto-start type script though unless you feel like typing it every time you load XGL+compiz
<Magnus150> Hello, I am new to Linux and wanted to try Ubuntu as a friend recommended it. I'm experiencing a kernel panic even before setup is ran while the hardware drivers are mounting. I haven't found much information on the problem and I was wondering if anyone had any pointers on how to fix this.
<Warbo> apt-get install packagename?
<Veris> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym name 'Backspace' in keysym list
<`m0> dpkg
<Warbo> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb will install
<DanaG> Oh, for XGL, try the "add to GDM" option!
<`m0> cool
<uber_mort> Veris: I'm not too sure! :-/  Thats what I've used to make it work for me!
* Veris sniffles.
<`m0> I installed NEtwork-Gnome-Manager, how do I execute it?
<DBO> Veris, are you gnome or kde?
<Veris> Gnome
<DBO> Veris, ok, go to your keyboard preferences and select your keyboard in there
<DBO> Veris, system -> preferences -> keyboard
<Warbo> `m0: Find the binary filename, usually by "sudo dpkg -L packagename | grep "/usr/bin""
<uber_mort> Hey all, I'm having a few problems with my ATI drivers :-/  I've gone through all of the steps to install and it appears as though the driver is loading for 2D, but it can't seme to initalize DRI.  Any ideas?
<Veris> Why was it unselected O.o
<DBO> Veris, xgl loves you that way
<Veris> Argum.
<uber_mort> True!  DBO is right!
<ubuntu> amarok aint working
<lcmatte> hello, I cannot find /dev/sda to mount my usb pendrive. How can I do that?
<Warbo> uber_mort: Maybe due to your card. ATI don't support a lot of their cards
<`m0> Warbo: earlier today I installed network-gnome-manager
<ubuntu> any other choice for radio for linux?
<`m0> Warbo: And I want to execute it, don't know how
<uber_mort> Warbo: I've had it working before, I had to fresh install this morning and now its not working again :-/
<ubuntu> FirstStrike: u there man?
<Veris> Is there any way I can make Firefox start up faster?  Not surf, but start up.
<Warbo> `m0: It will put an executable in /usr/bin, so that command will show you what it has put there. I have no idea what network-gnome-manager is, so I can just help you to help yourself
<Magnus150> Hey all, I having a bit of a problem with Ubuntu installation and I was wondering if anyone might lend me a hand.
<ubuntu> aint the command gnome-network-manager?
<UKMatt> Veris, not that I know of, but if youre worried about that Opera is faster on start up
<UKMatt> magnus150, ya just gatta say what it is
<Magnus150> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill Init
<Magnus150> I get this as the hardware drivers load up
<Warbo> Magnus150: Check the message above that, since that will tell you the problem
<DanaG> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Magnus150> Alright, I'll run it again and write down the error there
<Veris> So Opera is a good browser for speed?
<`m0> Warbo: I am trying to do nm-applet
<ubuntu> Magnus150:  lol the kernel is angry , heh
<sethk> Magnus150, the panic is after the important error
<sethk> Magnus150, you'
<Magnus150> Gotcha, I'll take it down. brb.
<sethk> Magnus150, you will always get that panic when the init program does not complete
<Warbo> `m0: Applets are usually added to the panel using Add to Panel
<`m0> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<sethk> Magnus150, it is the error before that which is significant
<UKMatt> Veris, yeah actually, I prefer firefox to it, but it is the fastest out of any out right now on start up, and I think even slightly faster on pages just because of the way it handles them... and it should be in synaptic
<ubuntu> lot of good browsers r there
<uber_mort> Anyone good with ATI driver installation?   I have some fun errors to take a look at :)
<ubuntu> y stick to one :)
<ubuntu> nothing like fun errors :(
<Veris> Opera not in synaptic?  Oh well :(.
<ubuntu> Veris:  opera.com
<Warbo> Opera is in Applications>Add/Remove
<Flannel> Veris: it's not open source.  There are repositories for it
<Flannel> !tell Veris about opera
<`m0> Warbo: I accidently deleted the Panel for NetworkManager
<ubuntu> Flannel:  can i ask a ? too plz :)
<Veris> By the way, update manager/synaptic has been throwing a fit at me because of "broken packages."  I forced some dependencies so I could install a program I wanted.
<`m0> Warbo: Don't know how to readd it on :(
<Flannel> ubuntu: of course
<Flannel> ubuntu: just ask away!
<ubuntu> Flannel:  i needa good online radio app.
<ubuntu> any recomendation?
<uber_mort> sorry ubuntu, this channel is for declaring royal proclimations only ;)
<Flannel> ubuntu: you mean for listening to streaming radio type things?
<ubuntu> Flannel:  yep
<Warbo> `m0: Look, I have absolutely no idea what this thing is, but it will probably put stuff in /usr/bin, and applets are usually added to the panel by right clicking. That is really generic stuff which applies to anything and it is all I know
<ubuntu> some1 advicsed amarok, but for some reason it aint  working
<ubuntu> :(
<uber_mort> If you're using Gnome try I *think* its just called listen.  You can catch last.fm streams from that.  If you're using KDE Amarok will allow for last.fm streams
<uber_mort> ubuntu: I can go ask my roommate real quick which he uses (he runs gnome)
<Flannel> ubuntu: personally, I have no idea.  I dont have sound.  Someone in here should be able to give you info.  like uber_mort!
<UKMatt> Does anyone know of any good programs taht work with iPod (and podcasts would be a plus) other than gtkpod
<Warbo> Listen is on listengnome.free.fr
<ubuntu> any help will be apreciatted :)
<mainer> streamtuner,xmms
<uber_mort> Ubuntu: Well its looks like warbo verified it for me.  Try Listen audio player
<mainer> are two of many
<ubuntu> UKMatt:  i just saw some app for ipod in synaptic , do a search for ipod there
<uber_mort> Ubuntu: Its supposed to be really good for last.fm streams
<ubuntu> uber_mort:  ty so much
<Warbo> Listen is probably the most insecure program in history, if you believe the bug tracker. Every bug is critical priority :)
<waspius> Blissex: ok i found it and fixed it
<ubuntu> Warbo:  wow really :O
<Blissex> waspius: what was that?
<Blissex> waspius: the icon?
<Flannel> Warbo: probably just overzealous bug reporters ;)
<waspius> Blissex: yes
<uber_mort> ubuntu: No prob, good luck, and enjoy :)
<Warbo> Looks like a lazy developer who can't be bothered to change values
<ajcates> where is tanth?
<matko> hello from slovakia
<cafezt02> Anybody can help me about lazarus, message can't find system unit?
<Blissex> waspius: ah good, that was a good guess by <Renze>
<waspius> Blissex: i added this line EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty
<ajcates> can somebuddy help me get X back?
<uber_mort> ajcates: What'd you do to lose it?  I hear calling its name with a bowl of warm milk may lure it back
<Blissex> waspius: ah yes, forgot about that.
<ubuntu> ajcates:  had fight with ur x?
<ubuntu> dang sorry bad joke :(
<ajcates> yes
<ajcates> we had a big fight
<ajcates> i lost
<ubuntu> ouch
<waspius> Blissex: thanx for the help though...good night
<ubuntu> whats wrong?
<ajcates> cuz i don't have a gui any more
<uber_mort> ajcates: Try ##dating-advice ;)
<Warbo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> uber_mort:  haha
<magdi> I just noticed that my laptops screen is not used in its full size. How could I change it? Is this a resolution problem or something else? I have already checked xorg.cond, and I have a vesa driver.
<DanaG> Is it a toshiba?
<sethk> ajcates, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DanaG> Toshiba has EDID issues.
<ajcates> thank
<ubuntu> what ahppens when u type startx?
<dmb> did anyone make a dpkg for the updated nvidia drivers?
<magdi> DanaG: if you asked it from me, then probably not
<DanaG> Yeah.
<mainer> ajcates: ctrl+alt+backspace kills x unconditionally,xorgconfig=inter-active script
<Melissa|X> ticables: Found <TI84 Plus>.
<Melissa|X> ticables: err: usb_set_configuration (could not set config 1: Device or resource busy).
<nso> My sound went totaly out on xmms
<magdi> DanaG: it is a laptop's LCD panel. according to lspci: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<DanaG> SiS?  Bleargh.
<ubuntu> nso:  try reinstall :)
<ubuntu> or try winamp
<ubuntu> :)
<uber_mort> Anyone want to help with some ATI driver problems? :)
<DanaG> At least it isn't NeoMagic.
<nso> how do I get winamp?
<ajcates> ok
<ubuntu> nso:  i forgot site name , google for winamp for linux
<ajcates> what x sever driver should i get?
<farous> xmms is similar to winamp
<Blissex> nso: it is called XMMS or ZINF
<ajcates> i have an nvidia geForce 5200
<ubuntu> bliss there is winamp version for linux too, i aint talking bout xmms
<harisund> Can someone quickly explain me the difference between downloading and installing using the server CD, using the alternate CD, and using the server version in the alternate CD?
<nso> lolfind it and prove us bth wrong
<ubuntu> nso:  smark cookie :)
<ubuntu> smart
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> hold on let me find it
<nso> ty
<farous> harisund: server cd is used to install the server ver. basically no gui. for desktop use alternate cd.
<harisund> farous there is a 'server install' in the alternate CD as well?
<farous> harisund: i would presume both are same but am not sure
<harisund> farous: the so called 'server' version doesn't actually have any server right?
<ubuntu> nso it is on filepedia.com
<ubuntu> look for winamp for linux
<ubuntu> ok?
<nso> k ty
<ardchoille> I used the Alternate CD for the first time yesterday, have been installing from the DesktopCD, and I like that the Alternate CD installer asks for monitor resolutions during the install :)
<ubuntu> yw
<harisund> ardchoille doesn't the alternate CD have a 'srever' installation too?
<kmasta> what command do you use to delet a file
<ardchoille> harisund: I didn't notice
<Phenax> kmasta: rm
<mainer> rm
<Warbo> kmasta: "rm filename"
<harisund> ok never mind .
<ardchoille> harisund: I believe it did, yes
<kmasta> thank you
<DanaG> What is the "alternate CD"?
<Warbo> kmasta: Or "rm -r foldername" to do a whole folder
<harisund>  ardchoille So where do I get the famous 'lamp' installation of Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[NP] Tangent> alright, I just rebuilt my kernel with the -rt low-latency patch... but now my wireless does not work with it
<[NP] Tangent> eth1 no longer shows up
<nso> are there supposed to be more sound drivers I'm supposed to download?
<[NP] Tangent> why might this be? and how might I fix it?
<ardchoille> harisund: My guess would be to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Phenax> Can anyone recommend me a UNIX-based lightweight web browser without heavy dependancies in a window manager? I usually just use links -g but.. meh
<ubuntu> nso:  u have alsa right?
<harisund> ardchoille ok, so the 'server' cD has 2 options: base install with no GUI and base install with A.M.P. The 'alternate CD' has 2 options as well, regular desktop and base installation with nothing basically.
<ubuntu> Phenax:  try w3m
<ardchoille> Phenax: dillo ?
<ardchoille> or w3m
<Phenax> I don't like dillo
<francolq> Hello. I installed Dapper but the network is very slow. Disabling IPV6 (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1389280&postcount=9) didn't work. Any idea?
<Phenax> It uses libungif, is my main problem
<ubuntu> Phenax:  u can also try elinks
<ardchoille> harisund: iirc, that is correct
<nso> ubuntu: yes but i doesnt allow me to use sound on more that one program
<farous> [NP] Tangent: building your own kernel means you are supposed to figure those minor details on your own :), now more inform is needed card and driver you use
<harisund> thanks ardchoille, will catch up later :)
<[NP] Tangent> I have an Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG card
<ubuntu> nso:  yes u will get voice in use error
<Phenax> nso: ALSA includes dmix which is a software mixer for that
<[NP] Tangent> with the ipw2200 driver
<[NP] Tangent> it works when I use my regular kernel.
<Warbo> nso: ALSA lets you use sound from more than one app. OSS doesn't, so it is programs which aren't using ALSA which is the problem
<farous> [NP] Tangent: modprobe ipw2200
<farous> sudo infornt of that
<[NP] Tangent> and I'm inexperienced with the kernel, so I just went straight with the directions
<[NP] Tangent> k, I'll try that in a bit
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<francis> i want to install apache and php5 on ubuntu.  what packages should i install to get php5 integrated with apache?
<farous> [NP] Tangent: wait more setting is needed.
<ubuntu> nso:  did u find winamp?
<[NP] Tangent> farous, and what might that setting be?
<ajcates> i have reconfigured my X
<farous> lets see first did you compile the ipw2200 module into the kernel or as seperate module
<[NP] Tangent> I didn't compile it into the kernel
<[NP] Tangent> I followed the instructions at ubuntustudio.org
<nso> ubuntu: yeah but I wanna fix my sound first: I have the alsa config files I think...and some mixers for it
<farous> [NP] Tangent: this will be a help http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<[NP] Tangent> ah, I see what I need to do then
<ubuntu> nso:  ok kool
<erdrick> how can i install the previous radeon drivers so i can get opengl working agian
* electroman_ has sent you a server message! to check the message type /server inbox
<farous> [NP] Tangent: lets see if you have the req modu. lsmod |grep ipw2200
<nso> ubuntu: not really it still doesnt work is what I'm hinting at
<[NP] Tangent> yeah
<[NP] Tangent> I have it
<Warbo> Does GIF have weird licencing issues still? I'm just wondering what format to use for some tiny animations in a game I'm making
<farous> [NP] Tangent: great
<Phenax> Warbo: I don't believe so
<farous> [NP] Tangent: you just need the firmware then
<[NP] Tangent> well, the card works great on my current kernel
<[NP] Tangent> I just need it to work on this new one
<Warbo> (I despise GIF by the way, but GTK doesn't seem to have ANIM5 support yet)
<[NP] Tangent> but I'll take your advice
<[NP] Tangent> and look at more instructions
<ajcates> when ever i styart up my computer it says GDM Xserver not found:Xgl :0 - fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xu:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0 .Xaouth -no listen tcp vt7
<ajcates> and i have no X
<farous> [NP] Tangent: go to the dir /lib/firmware/
<farous> you will find a bunch of dir where the firmware is
<Warbo> Phenax: OK, I suppose I could always change it later. Once I get the blooming thing working
<Melissa|X> toxic: any solution to this?
<Melissa|X> err: usb_set_configuration (could not set config 1: Device or resource busy).
<farous> [NP] Tangent: create a dir with the name of your new kernel and place the firmware in it under /lib/firmware/ and hope it work. if it does not just put the firmware dir under /lib/firmware/
<ajcates> can some one help me get my X back?
<ubuntu> ajcates: still no luck?
<ajcates> still none
<Phenax> Can anyone recommend me a UNIX-based lightweight web browser without heavy dependancies in a window manager? I usually just use links -g but.. meh. Also, I'm not looking for a terminal-based web browser.
<ubuntu> ajcates:  what error u get when u type startx?
<ajcates> when ever i styart up my computer it says GDM Xserver not found:Xgl :0 - fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xu:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0 .Xaouth -no listen tcp vt7
<ajcates> that one
<kruncher> hey guys, what is a good limewire clone (that is in the ubuntu repositories)??
<ubuntu> ajcates:  so ur stuck at console?
<ajcates> yeppers
<ubuntu> ajcates:  do 1 thing
<ajcates> what?
<ubuntu> download kdm/kde
<mainer> frostwire,maybe?
<ubuntu> use that
<ubuntu> apt-get install kdm
<ajcates> alrighty
<ubuntu> make kdm ur default manager
<kruncher> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<mainer> ajcates: or re-install gdm
<mainer> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<wind> hey why would ubuntu start messing up (blank screen) when i change the theme from human to the one that makes everything look simple
<wind> and how do i fix it
<ubuntu> ajcates: u will have some downloading to do, hope u have a good connection
<ajcates> i have a good connection
<ajcates> i already have kde installed
<ajcates> just installed kdm
<ubuntu> kool
<Jack_Sparrow> wind: what theme did you install from where?
<ajcates> configureing it right now
<ubuntu> make kdm ur default manager
<ubuntu> run this command
<wind> it was already with it
<wind> when i installed gnome
<wind> default was human
<ajcates> um
<ajcates> how to you go back and reconfigure kdm
<ajcates> cuz i chose gdm
<wind> i changed the them (system > themes or something) to something that was suppose to give me better performance and now ubuntu just gives me a blank screen when i reboot
<ajcates> like an idiot
<wind> i'm on kde now
<mainer> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ajcates> thx
<Magnus150> Ok, i'm back from getting the error code from the install. I copied down a long string of numbers and letters that showed up as "code" right before the panic. Is that what's needed?
<ubuntu> mainer:  ty bro
<mainer> you need admin powers
<ajcates> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> wind: What theme was supposed to improve performance
<syntaxx> i miss configured my lilo and now kernel panic on boot is there a way i could bypass my lilo using a 5.10 ubuntu cd?
<ubuntu> ajcates:  restart
<ubuntu> or just type kdm
<wind> i don't know the name offhand
* Grue_Lovah waves and smiles, as only a Grue can.
<ajcates> yea
<ajcates> i typed kdm
<ubuntu> any luck?
<Grue_Lovah> any reason I cant use normal desktop ubuntu as a webserver with mysql and php?
<ajcates> hmm
<ajcates> i don't know
<ubuntu> do 1 thing
<syntaxx> i miss configured my lilo and now kernel panic on boot is there a way i could bypass my lilo using a 5.10 ubuntu cd?
<mainer> Grue_Lovah: no,afaik
<ajcates> it started up, then i alt ctlr back to tty1
<Jack_Sparrow> Grue_Lovah: Are you in Washington State?
<ajcates> and know its gone
<ubuntu> ur rcconf and disbale gdm from start up
<Grue_Lovah> mainer=thank you, and Jack, nope. I'm in NYC
<ubuntu> and enable kdm
<ubuntu> make sure kdm is ur defalt manager
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know where to add services to boot in Ubuntu Server?
<ubuntu> now restart
<ubuntu> Sir_Brizz:  try rcconf
<[sharma] > can i run kde apps like amaroK in gnome ?
<ardchoille> [sharma] : yes
<ubuntu> [sharma] :  yes
<[sharma] > how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> [sharma] : yes
<ubuntu> just type the command
<Jack_Sparrow> [sharma] : Install with apt-get ot synaptic
<syntaxx> i miss configured my lilo and now kernel panic on boot is there a way i could bypass my lilo using a 5.10 ubuntu cd?
<skos> opa, boa noite
<[sharma] > ok ... thx :)
<natural20> so is there a better channel for a complete unix noob to ask ubuntu questions?
<Tutter> evenin'
<skos> tutter como eu conecto na rede brasnet?
<wind> anyway, how do i switch the ubuntu desktop back to the human theme so it doesn't just give me a blank screen?
<boitano> can some one recommend a PCI-e graphics card that works well in ubuntu in the $75-$125 range?
<ardchoille> natural20: This is the best channel for Ubuntu questions
<wind> without being in ubuntu
<Sir_Brizz> boitano, nVidia 6600GT
<Hoxzer_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> boitano: ANy of the nvidia should be fine
<kruncher> ok, so ive got frostwire install, but it needs java, on the ubuntu java page should i use the free version, sun, blackdown, or ibm?
<H080J03_> hmm
* Grue_Lovah thanks the fine folks on #ubuntu, and goes to eat some adventurers who wander into the dark. 
<ubuntu> wind:  try this
<ubuntu> clik system
<ubuntu> then admin
<ubuntu> then themes
<Hoxzer_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BridgeConnections?highlight=%28bridge%29 <- how do I enable bridge on startup ?
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600gt for under $125 ?
<boitano> what about ATI? I am looking for something that will work out of the box
<Sir_Brizz> ATI don't work well with Linux
<ajcates_> alrighty then
<Jack_Sparrow> boitano: Nvidia
<ubuntu> listen radio did notw ork
<ajcates_> i have x running
<ubuntu> :((
<wind> ubuntu, i'm using kde right now, when i try to switch to gnome it just gives me a blank screen
<ubuntu> ajcates_:  awesome :)
<ajcates_> yea
<Sir_Brizz> ubuntu, thanks that worked
<ubuntu> Sir_Brizz: np
<Sir_Brizz> ubuntu: how do I add services to that lisT? specifically svnserv?
<ubuntu> Sir_Brizz:  add service to init.d
<ajcates_> ok great
<ajcates_> now i can't change my reslotion
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> wind try this
<ubuntu> in kde type
<ubuntu> gnome-theme-manager
<natural20> I'm looking for someone to walk me through installining Firefox 1.5 - I've tried the FAQs and walkthrough's I've found, but I don't know enough to know what I'm doing wrong.  I just want to check my email, man.
<wind> ok, thanks ubuntu
<ubuntu> np
<wind> Jack_Sparrow: the theme is called "Simple"
<Dev05> natural20, Should come with Ubuntu.
<natural20> i have 1.07
<Dev05> natural20, The upgrade should appear in the Updates Manager.
<natural20> firefox upgrade?
<Dev05> Yeah, something alike.
<ajcates_> natural20 run this command sudo apt-get upgrade
<natural20> ok
<ubuntu> well gtg
<ubuntu> bbl guys
<ajcates_> that should bring you up to date with all the stuff
<ubuntu> tc all and god bless
<ajcates_> bye bye ubuntu
<natural20> command result: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubuntu> ajcates_:  bye
<Dev05> In the Update Manager. Otherwise issue: sudo apt-get update firefox
<ajcates_> then your up to date
<natural20> but i'm still running 1.07, and my mail client says it's too old.
<Dev05> ajcates_, He/She has 1.07. That's too old.
<jvai> how long can i stay on hoary, & still get updates?
<ajcates_> you can just upgrade to dapper
<jvai> how long can i stay on hoary, & still get updates?
<Dev05> jvai, I think is what, six years.
<natural20> ajactes_ is dapper a new dist.?
<ajcates_> yea
<ajcates_> thats your prob, you have an old dist
<jvai> cool
<ajcates_> umm
<natural20> breezy badger ?
<jvai> i do "hoary-security" for updates..
<jvai> i'm on hoary
<rollses> anyone have any idea on which packages i need to install to get a webserver(apache) up and running that has mysql and php support?
<ajcates_> run this command
<ajcates_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Magnus150> I took a shot of the panic I get when I put the ubuntu cd and try to run setup. Anyone care to take a look and see what the problem is?
<Dev05> natural20, Do this: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<ajcates_> but with a sudo at the front
<Dev05> I mean, download that :)
<ajcates_> Dev05, he needs a dist upgrade
<Dev05> ajcates, It won't install?
<ajcates_> no he is still in breezy
<ajcates_> or her
<Dev05> I thought it would install :(
<natural20> it's a he - so i need 6.x?
<ajcates_> yea
<natural20> blargh
<natural20> thx
<Ricesteam> hi, anyone know what monitor program is running in the background of these screenshot? http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg
<ajcates_> run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajcates_> and you will upgrade to the new version of ubuntu
<natural20> no good, says i'm up to date
<Dev05> Magnus150, what's your problem? I didn't get it/
<brk3> anyone here have usb speakers/headphones?
<Dev05> brk3, Me.
<jvai> rice.. that was a niice desktop
<ajcates_> hmm
<brk3> Dev05: just wondering, do they use the soundcard, or are they totally independant? cause my soundcard sucks and doesnt really work too well, so just wondering if i got some usb speakers would they be better supported
<Magnus150> I'm sending you what it looks like Dev05
<Dev05> brk3, USB speakers are the same as normal one, but they sound quite bad, mines do.
<natural20> ajcates_ i got it, thanks
<Ricesteam> jvai: its not mine :p...i'm wondering what that monitoring program is...
<ajcates_> sweet
<brk3> Dev05: what do you mean normal one?
<brk3> normal speakers?
<jvai> ooooo
<workin> anyone in here willing to help me?
<brk3> its just normal speakers use the soundcard but my soundcard sucks so im wondering if usb speakers use its own drivers
<brk3> workin: ya
<brk3> if i can
<Dev05> brk3, By normal one I mean the ones that take the power from a power jack (110V - 220V), not the USB ones.
<Sir_Brizz> is there a reason to use inetd over xinetd?
<workin> I'm trying to install frozen-bubble
<workin> I'm trying to install frozen-bubble
<Dev05> working, Applications -> Add/Remove.
<wind> ok, i'm loving ubuntu, will i be able to remove kde?
<bruenig> working, sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<workin> I'm usinc xubuntu
<workin> I already tried that too. it says it can't find the package
<DShepherd> workin: you need to enable the right repos
<bruenig> wind, how did you come about having kubuntu installed
<Magnus150> Devo5, is what you want this number before the panic? {4294767.278000}?
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<bruenig> appears to be in universe, enable universe if you want it
<workin> nevermind.. it says invalid operation install
<wind> i installed kubuntu first, i just installed gnome about 2-3 hours ago
<workin> I tried to enable it
<workin> I think I did
<wind> i had kubuntu installed for a good week or so
<Dev05> Magnus150, Ohh, you get a Kernel Panic, that's what you meant? No idea then. I'm not that much hacker. :(
<workin> but it's still not working...
<Magnus150> Yes. I am getting a kernel panic whenever I try to run Ubuntu, whether it's from cd or install, can't even get to install screen.
<Dev05> workin, Can't you open Add/Remove from Xfce.
<Magnus150> I have a screenshot of the errors.
<workin> I see nothing like that
<Dev05> Magnus150, Send it.
<bruenig> wind, for me, I would go with a fresh install because that is how I am, if you want to remove kde completely with one command, this is theoretically supposed to do it but it won't account for anything else you have added besides the default stuff and probably will miss other things http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Dev05> workin, run sudo synaptic
<bruenig> working, do sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<workin> does the comp need to be connected to the internet to install universe?
<ajcates_> ok how do you re configure packges?
<DShepherd> workin: nope
<bruenig> working, do not ever do sudo synaptic, all graphical programs should be opened with gksudo, so gksudo synaptic
<ajcates_> dpkg --configure packagename
<workin> then why doesnt it do it?
<DShepherd> workin: !repos
<workin> I tried that
<workin> it doesnt appear there
<workin> repos?
<J-_> how can i change the default size of my icons on my desktop? too many icons accumulate in a short time...
<bruenig> workin, you need to have internet to install things from the repos, yes
<DShepherd> !repors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Dev05> bruenig, gksudo works in Xfce too?
<DShepherd> !tell workin about repos
<J-_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<wind> bruenig: that's the big part, if i do a clean install (which i kind of don't want to) i have to reinstall all the codecs, all my settings, my files, my documents, etc etc etc, what i spent a week doing with kubuntu
<wind> how much space does gnome and kde take up?
<wind> is it a lot? if it isn't i can just leave it
<workin> er...
<workin> I still can't do it..
<workin> I don't know
<Dev05> wind, Go in Synaptic and remove kde-sessions and friends.
<wind> ?
<Magnus150> Waiting for your accept on file Dev05
<amicrawler> what is the website for repository?
<Dev05> Magnus150, How do I accept it? I use X-Chat.
<bruenig> wind, you could keep both if you want. They take up a considerable amount of space and having both tends to bog the system a bit. If you only want codecs,  you could perhaps try easyubuntu or automatix which will install all of them automatically without problems
<amicrawler> the easy  one
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dev05> wind, Open Synaptic.
<bruenig> !easyubntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyubntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<syntaxx> i need help.. i misconfigured my lilo and now i cant access my ubuntu box is there anyway i could bypass my lilo?
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Dev05> wind, I've done this before. Really easy, no need to re-install.
<DShepherd> workin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu <-- read there
<drbreen> HOW CAN I MAKE MY FONTS SMOOTH ?
<wind> where is synaptic? :\
<Dev05> wind, gksudo synaptic
<bruenig> wind, gksudo synaptic, run that
<Magnus150> Do you have an email you can send me? You can send it private and i'll send it that way. I guess this windows-based client won't do the trick
<DShepherd> drbreen: massage them
<amicrawler> i loaded ubuntu and got kde and it loaded kubuntu
<Dev05> Magnus150, I'm in Linux...
<ajcates_> or from the gnome panle click on system>admin>sysnptic
<amicrawler> and would not start from there
<wind> uh
<wind> it says failed to open device
<amicrawler> so i started from scratch
<jman888> How do i upgrade Breezy to dapper (5.10-6.06)
<bruenig> he is running xfce
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Dev05> wind, ...
<J-_> how can i change the default size of my icons on my desktop? too many icons accumulate in a short time...
<syntaxx> i need help.. i misconfigured my lilo and now i cant access my ubuntu box is there anyway i could bypass my lilo? im using my live cd
<Magnus150> I know. So there is no way to send files in between the clients? Guess I cant show the error. I'm going to try something for a second.
<wind> hm
<DanaG> Anyone use those automatix/easyubuntu things?
<bruenig> DanaG, i have used them both before
<DanaG> What do they do // should I bother with them?
<wind> Dev05: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AlienX> anyone know of an easy to use latex editor?
<Dev05> DanaG, They install software more easier...
<Radiance`> hi
<wind> i installed gnome with something like "sudo apt-get install gnome-something"
<wind> i didn't use a cd or anything
<jman888> Umm. Hello how do i upgrade to 6.06
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<Dev05> wind, OK, you want to do what exactly, I think I'm confusing you with somebody else :)
<Radiance`> confidential
<rsk> jman888: i showed how
<bruenig> DanaG, they install codecs and java and flash and all the stuff that you need for a real desktop computer. Automatix goes a bit further and installs extra apps and stuff that are popular. Even though I could do all of it on my own without issue, using automatix on a fresh box is the easiest way to get it going
<wind> i want to get rid of kde
<rsk> jman888: look at what i last said
<wind> but i installed kde first
<rsk> jman888: and look what the bot responded
<wind> used it for a week then installed gnome
<Dev05> wind, OK, can you log on into Gnome now?
<bruenig> wind, did you go to that url I gave you
<syntaxx> i need help.. i misconfigured my lilo and now i cant access my ubuntu box is there anyway i could bypass my lilo? im using my live cd
<wind> i'm on gnome now
<wind> url?
<workin> how do I install universe?
<jman888> rsk You never sent me anything. Ive been here less than 5 min
<Dev05> And gksudo synaptic doesn't work???
<wind> it gives me a error
<bruenig> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<rsk> jman888: gah you dont even listen do you
<workin> someone walked me through t but I guess it didn't quite work
<DShepherd> workin: did you read the link i sent you?
<Dev05> wind, OK, hold on.
<workin> I'm sorry my step  dad stole the comp for a sec
<bruenig> that should do a lot right there, but will still probably miss some because it intends to help somebody go back to gnome after installing kde on top of gnome
<workin> I didn't get it
<jman888> rsk, You never sent it to me. I never got a message from the bot or anything. Id lisnen if you told me.
<rsk> !upgrade > jman888
<DShepherd> workin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu there you go
<wind> wow bruenig, that'll remove everything haha
<workin> tank you
<bruenig> wind, just kde stuff
<wind> i kind of want to keep amarok
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<amicrawler> where do i find  src  depots for ubnutu
<rsk> amicrawler: stop that
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amicrawler> i want to add xfce
<wind> or is there a equivalent for ubuntu
<bruenig> wind, I would run that command and then reinstall it. Gnome has rhythmbox
<ajcates_> what is the command to reconfigure X?
<wind> ok
<bruenig> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wind> what about this irc
<wind> for konversation
<Dev05> wind, So just keep KDE.
<bruenig> wind, gnome has gaim, which has irc in it. or you can install xchat or something if you want
<bruenig> I am on gaim right now
<wind> hm ok
<bruenig> or in gaim*
<wind> i have gaim running right now
<wind> well, is there a way to keep this desktop interface with kubuntu?
<bruenig> yeah, just make a new account with irc and put username and such
<Dev05> Magnus150, I didn't get any file, or doesn't seem like.
<wind> with the 2 bars?
<wind> the 2 thin bars :)
<wind> then i can just remove gnome right?
<bruenig> wind, you are only worried about panels? that is the only reason you are swiching over?
<superjew9020> can someone help me im tryin to istall a pckage and it gives me the error: Dependency is not stisfiable: lilbc6
<JohnSmith> hello
<wind> possibly :x
<syntaxx> i need help.. i misconfigured my lilo and now i cant access my ubuntu box is there anyway i could bypass my lilo? im using my live cd
<JohnSmith> i need help
<wind> ubuntu seems to load faster then kubuntu though
<wind> which is nice
<workin> when I try to do it
<workin> I click reload and says that it could not download all repository indexes
<JohnSmith> i am trying to configure pptp in ubuntu amd64 but dont know how?
<bruenig> hmmm, I am not big on kde myself. Not sure if you can add new panels or kpanels or whatever they might have called it, but right clicking on the existing one and seeing what comes up is probably a good start
<workin> and gives me a list of urls
<[sharma] > in which directory lies the "make" command in ubuntu desktop ?  (gcc is installed)
<workin> this comp isnt connected to the net btw
<bruenig> kubuntu is much slower. I tried it for a while and it just took way too long to load and watching the bouncing icon and the hourglass was only fun for a while
<wind> ok i guess i'll quit kubuntu cold turkey
<wind> but let me make a irc account on gaim first
<wind> exactly bruenig
<JohnSmith> hello
<workin> ello?
<ablyss> opera web browsers built in irc is the best, imho
<DanaG> Why does GDM start in runlevel 3?
<DanaG> It should be in 5!
<JohnSmith> i am trying to setup pptp in amd64 help
<cafuego> DanaG: Nope.
<FirstStrike> ubuntulog: what did you need?
<bruenig> working, it is not possible to install frozen-bubble if you aren't connected to the net or don't have the package already
<cafuego> DanaG: Not on Debian based systems.
<workin> O.<
<workin> I was told I did not need to be connected to the net.... v.v
<bruenig> where are you supposing you are going to get the package?
<cafuego> DanaG: They make then (not unreasonable) assumption that you want to run if if you installed it.
<bruenig> just poof and it is there
<bruenig> ?
<FirstStrike> er
<FirstStrike> guess he's not here
<JohnSmith> hello
<Dev05> bruenig, May be he comes from SuSE :)
<bruenig> I think JohnSmith is a bot
<workin> ok... I downloaded the frozen bubble tar file extracted it did a bunch of other stuff this guy walked me through and it isn't working
<ne-bo|gen> hi .. a friend just installe ubuntu and got trouble whit the net but just whit http ... he got internet for IM and such but the http part doesn't work , any help would be appriciated
<JohnSmith> how do i setup pptp in amd64 help
<ablyss> ne-bo|gen: sounds like DNS needs updating
<ne-bo|gen> ok
<workin> ok... I downloaded the frozen bubble tar file extracted it did a bunch of other stuff this guy walked me through and it isn't working
<DanaG> It makes it kinda hard to fix an "X freezes on startup" issue.
<workin> I downloaded it with this computer and sent it to the other one with a jump drive
<bruenig> we read you 47 seconds ago
<DanaG> In SuSE I could just boot 3 and fix it.
<amicrawler> where is the page for all the universe multiverse restricted
<JohnSmith> how do i setup pptp in amd64 help
<Dev05> workin, Did you ./configure, make and make install ?
<bruenig> It is hard to help you figure out what happened when all you give us is that you extracted the tar and then did stuff to it
<cafuego> workin: Any reason you didn't just install the 'frozen-bubble' precompiled package?
<workin> I don't know where to find that
<superjew9020>  can someone help me im tryin to istall a pckage and it gives me the error: Dependency is not stisfiable: lilbc6
<bruenig> cafuego, no internet
<workin> I didnt know there was one
<amicrawler> can anmy body help me ?
<workin> If I did I wouldn
<workin> wouldn't* have gone through all this crap
<cafuego> workin: There is, hold on.
<cafuego> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<amicrawler> SuSE rocks
<cafuego> workin: It's in universe.
<workin> ok
<workin> it's in universe
<workin> I'm a noob
<workin> whats that mean?
<workin> how do I get it?
<bruenig> working, I told you this 30 minutes ago
<amicrawler> Dana  what suse do you use ?
<workin> >.<
<workin> I'm sorry...
<DanaG> The only issue I had with SuSE was that things were in odd places.
<eggzeck_> fuck, I'm having hell trying to install Ubuntu on this iBook
<workin> *sigh*
<cafuego> workin: in 99% of cases, you neither need nor want to compile and 'make install' stuff all over the system.
<jbroome> !repositories > workin
<Dev05> working, OK, let's go from the beggining simply, you use GNOME, KDE or Xfce?
<eggzeck_> oops, exuse my language
<wind> hey bruenig, how do i do this partition thing? could i make a partition and save my important documents and files to that, then erase everything else and install a fresh ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !language > eggzeck_
<workin> Xfce
<kjm> wind : yes, that is possible.  Or it is possible that you will hose your system
<bruenig> wind, you could yes, take a bit of work
<bruenig> it won't hose it
<wind> hose my system?
<workin> Xfce
<Dev05> workin, You're the guy that couldn't open Synaptic, is that correct?
<workin> no
<workin> I can open it
<workin> I just cant figure out how to install frozen bubble
<superjew9020>  can someone help me im tryin to istall a pckage and it gives me the error: Dependency is not stisfiable: lilbc6
<kjm> wind : Yes, hose your system
<bruenig> kjm, how would it hose it?
<Dev05> workin, That's easy, can we go in PM???
<workin> sure
<workin> pm me then
<croach> can someone say good freeware linux games?
<kjm> i.e. Re-write the partition table, and lose all of the important data he is trying to save...
<wind> what does that mean kjm
<croach> that i can apt-get
<JohnSmith> how do i setup pptp in amd64 help
<ardchoille> superjew9020: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please?
<cafuego> croach: apt-cache search game
<AskHL> croach, there's freeciv
<Dev05> workin, you got my message?
<croach> yep i searched already but any suggestions?
<bruenig> if he uses gparted or something and doesn't rename stuff, he would be fine and since he is going to reinstall so long as he gets the data over the integrity of the other partitions are unimportant
<kjm> Wind : Store any data you cannot afford to lose on an external media before ever partitioning a drive
<wind> i was thinking about that
<cafuego> croach: What types of games?
<AskHL> croach, also if you're into old adventure games, install scummvm and beneath a steel sky.. and possibly flight of the amazon queen
<croach> any type
<wind> maybe i'll just grab a 2-300gb external drive, put it all on there, and reinstall clean?
<cafuego> croach: wesnoth, ppracer, flozen-bubble, bzflag, nethack
<JohnSmith> how do i setup pptp in amd64 help
<AskHL> croach, there's probably a huge list you can browse in synaptic
<kjm> bruenig : sure, optimally.  But, people who are new to partitioning (which I don't know if he is) can sometimes make an irrecoverable error and rewrite the partition table.  I wouldn't want that to happen to someone because they were told on an IRC channel that it is easy.
<amicrawler> croach  what are you looking for ?
<kjm> wind : Perfect idea
<amicrawler> 3-d
<amicrawler> 2-d
<amicrawler> etc:
<wind> hm
<workin> dev?
<wind> i guess i can do that
<JohnSmith> how do i setup pptp in amd64 please help
<Dev05> workin, Do you get my PM messages?
<bruenig> wind, if you want. I still see very little harm in resizing your partition, making another for your stuff and copying it over. Maybe I am looking at it in a jaded way as and forgetting the bewildering nature of linux for the noob
<cafuego> JohnSmith: Please stop repeating so often. if people know, they'll tell you.
<ardchoille> Dev05: he may have got your pm, but he isn't id'd to nickserv so he may not be able to pm you back
<superjew9020> ardchoille: i just pasted it
<JohnSmith> sorry
<wind> i don't know
<ardchoille> superjew9020: I need the URL
<wind> if i do the whole partitioning thing i can get it done tonight
<wind> if i go out and get a external hd
* workin slaps Dev05 around a bit with a large trout
* nzk takes the trout back and puts it into an oversized lake. Trouts saved to date: 18
<wind> it'll go in until friday :[
<workin> wtf?
<wind> which i kind of don't want to do
<Dev05> ardchoille, I know.
<Dev05> workin, you have to Register.
<bruenig> wind, if you follow step by step, you will have no problem
<workin> register what?
<kjm> Wind :  I don't mean to scare you off.  But, if there is anything on that drive that you absolutely cannot afford to lose, it is always a safer play to make backups on an external media.
<Dev05> Your Nickname in the Server.
<workin> irc?
<workin> but I'm pooor.. you got AIM or yahoo?
<croach> is there any firstperson shooters?
<wind> it isn't that important
<superjew9020> ardchoille nvm i fixed it
<ardchoille> workin: it's free :)  /msg nickserv help register
<wind> but it was a bitch transfering dvd after dvd after dvd over
<amicrawler> yes
<ardchoille> superjew9020: Ok, cool :)
<Dev05> workin, Oh man... Just register.
<amicrawler> unreal 2006
<amicrawler> retrurn to wolfinstine
<bruenig> wind, you seriously have dvds and dvds of absolutely essential data?
<croach> but im looking for freeware
<amicrawler> army iso
<Dev05> !registration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjm> Chances are your data will be safe.  But, IMHO if there's even a 1/1000th chance of making a mistake, I backup first.
<wind> yeah?
<workin> uh... did I do it?
<amicrawler> yes free ware
<ardchoille> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Dev05> ardchoille, Thanks for that one.
<workin> did I do it?
<workin> I was just supposed to type that right?
<ardchoille> Dev05: yw, I wasn't sure which one it was either
<cafuego>  wolfinstine?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> castel woflinstine
<cafuego> That's the worst spelling of it I've ever seen ;-)
<Dev05> workin, read here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<amicrawler> 3d dukenuke
<kjm> Wind, bruening : But, I am anal.  Raid array in my machine, plus everything is backed up nightly to a seperate machine in my house.  Weekly backups on DAT tapes stored outside of my house.  But, I do this because I have lost data before, and it is a pain.
<ardchoille> cafuego: lol
<wind> well i can always rescan my art but it's a tedius process
<ruoho> anyone use easytag? how can u tell when its an id3v2 and not an id3v1 tag?
<wind> so i just saved them to dvds
<Comrade-Sergei> My ubuntu machine will not change the resolution wehn i try to whats wrong?
<bruenig> ruoho, I always used a program called id3
<[sharma] > which package do i have to instzall to use the "make" command ?
<jbroome> build-essential
<ruoho> also how do i edit both v1 & v2?
<ardchoille> !fixres > Comrade-Sergei
<amicrawler> make
<amicrawler> and bash
<workin> it says my nickname is registered?
<ruoho> bruenig: do u have  a link handy?
<DanaG> What can I use to MOVE an NTFS partition?
<workin> it says my nickname is registered?
<kjm> Well mate.  if you've got your valuables on DVD, I'd just go for it.  Probably a partition resize will be safe and then install Ubuntu and never look back.
<DanaG> I want to move the front of a partition by 1 GB to the rear of the drive.
<DanaG> s/to/toward/
<Dev05> workin, Could be, you'll then need another nick.
<ardchoille> workin: If your nick is regg'd and you didn't register it, that means it belongs to someone else and you need to reg a diff nick
<kjm> workin : that means someone else has "protected" that nick for their use when they log into IRC
<kruncher> is it true that you can use ssh like you can telnet? ascii connections and such
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install id3, but I am not sure of the different versions. I very rarely use it, generally only when I pirate something and the tags are messed up, and it is command line only which doesn't bother me but may bother some
<workin> hold on then
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille it didnt work
<kjm> kruncher : yes.
<kruncher> kjm, what is the syntax for that?
<kjm> kruncher : and do much more.
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: Did you run:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<kjm> $ssh <username>@<server>
<kruncher> i dont have a username
<ruoho> yeah thought it was cli only
<ruoho> nevermind
<notworkin> ok I thuink I'm registered
<kjm> then just $ssh <server address>
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille how much ram should i dedicate to it out of 512
<ardchoille> notworkin: yes, you're id'd now :)
<kruncher> kjm, how do i specify a port to connect to?
<notworkin> wOot~!
<notworkin> where'd dev go?
<amicrawler> DSL sucks big   ISDN ROCKS
<kjm> kruncher : the default is 22, and you shouldn't have to specify
<kjm> kruncher : if you need to specify a different port:
<kruncher> kjm, im tryign to use it like i use telnet, to get raw ascii connections (like irc, smtp, etc)
<kjm> $ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:<port>
<Dev05> notworkin, you're "workin"?
<notworkin> yeah lol
<notworkin> same dude
<notworkin> different name
<kjm> kruncher : Yes, so I assume you are logging into a remote machine . . . .
<notworkin> registered now I belive...
<notworkin> I am I'd I was told
<bruenig> so wind, what are you going to do?
<Dev05> notworkin, So you PM me.
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille it still wont let me change the resolution
<kruncher> kjm, here ill jsut tell you what im doing. I am trying to learn smtp. so ive been doing "telnet <mailserver> 25"
<wind> the webpage
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: ok
<wind> with the huge remove list
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fix it?
<wind> that will make it completely ubuntu
<wind> ?
<bruenig> ah, you conservative bastard
<kruncher> kjm: but ive been told not to use telnet ever, and that ssh is the only thing to use
<bruenig> :D
<J-_> how can i change the default size of my icons on my desktop? too many icons accumulate in a short time...
<wind> i don't know
<wind> if this completely removes kubuntu i guess i'm fine with that
<bruenig> wind, it removes all the kubuntu elements that are defaultly installed with kubuntu
<kjm> kruncher : Yes, it is better to use ssh, as it is way more secure.  So, you should be able to get into this remote machine using $ssh <mailserver>:22
<bruenig> it will not remove anything that you have installed extra
<wind> ok cool
<bruenig> like codecs or gnome or the like
<wind> the extra stuff i installed was a bitch to find and understand
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille ?
<kruncher> kjm: nope, still not working
<wind> i forgot most of the stuff i installed so if i did a fresh install i would have to remember it all again
<bruenig> it will still probably leave some kde libs as when you installed other stuff, other dependencies were probably installed with them
<kjm> kruncher : the server may not have ssh enabled to allow connections.....
<wind> and i'd end up forgetting onething or the other
<DShepherd> J-_: nautilus , edit preference.. chance the 'icon view setting'
<J-_> thanks
<fafnir> Just looking for some opinions
<fafnir> but, whats so good about ubuntu?
<kruncher> kjm, thats what i figured, but ive heard ssh can do ascii, without encryption
<ardchoille> Comrade-Sergei: You need to follow the page I sent you, it will fix the resolution problem. Are you sure you didn't miss a step? Did you restart X after following that page?
<kruncher> or something
<syntaxx> any helpers? im getting kernel panic
<aparra> hi
<DShepherd> J-_: zoom level.. that's it
<bruenig> wind, I told you that you could just use automatix but I understand the pain. Although I have reinstalled so many times I can get my machine identical to how it is in like 3 hours with most of that time coming from waiting for the install and download times
<aparra> how can i hibernate my laptop???'
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille just use the defaults?
<aparra> some one know?
<wind> when i tried using automatix with kubuntu
<kjm> kruncher : it can, but when you make a connection with ssh it is initially encrypted.
<wind> it messed up something serious
<wind> so i gave up on that
<wind> plus i wanted to learn how to install the stuff manually
<bruenig> I never used it with kubuntu
<kruncher> kjm: so then theres no point in using ssh if i dont need encryption at all in the connection?
<aparra> some ono know how can hibernate my laptop
<syntaxx> any helpers? im getting kernel panic.. i upgrade my breezy to dapper and just apt-get install kubuntu and when i restarted i get a kernel panic anyone who can help me?
<wind> since half of the stuff that installed with automatix i didn't need
<aparra> this freeze when restart
<bruenig> figured that was no hardly as hounded as the ubuntu one as kubuntu people probably tend to want to do stuff their own way anyways, hence why they are going kubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille ?
<kjm> kruncher : If you don't mind the potential of someone sniffing passwords, or seeing whats being passed back and forth.....no
<lwizardl> hi
<aparra> i need hibernate my laptop....
<lwizardl> in gnome how do i control the sound level?
<lwizardl> in kde i used kmix
<bruenig> turn the knob on your speakers
<aparra> haha
<syntaxx> any helpers? im getting kernel panic.. i upgrade my breezy to dapper and just apt-get install kubuntu and when i restarted i get a kernel panic anyone who can help me?
<Comrade-Sergei> ardchoille ?
<lwizardl> bruenig: they are maxed
<wind> kubuntu did seem to be a lot more familiar (coming from windows xp)
<lastnode> aparra, gnome-sound-properties ?
<wind> but i like gnome for some reason
<Xenguy> syntaxx: Run away! :-)
<wind> even though i don't know how to do half of the things
<Comrade-Sergei> ARDCHOILLE?!?
<wind> or what half of the stuff means it's cool
<bruenig> that is why I didn't want kubuntu, so that I could make that clean break and not be teased by my windows buddies as using a windows knock off
<bruenig> because of the similar look
<aparra> lastnode, i think
<lwizardl> wind: i like kde just i've had the kde kicker crash to often for me
<Xenguy> syntaxx: roll-back to somewhere it's safe ;-)
<aparra> someone know how hibernate
<syntaxx> Xenguy, i just shift from debian.. and wanted to try ubuntu and now i know that debian is much easier to install than ubuntu
<jdahm> hey, I just installed ubuntu a few days ago and when I go to use rythmbox when I import songs it fails and says the song is "not an audio stream".  How can I fix this?
<sn00p> How do you fix your ident in #ubuntu?
<Xenguy> syntaxx: can you just re-install?
<bruenig> apparra, should be an option in system>quit
<FirstStrike> run an ident server (it's not needed though)
<Comrade-Sergei> sn00p /msg nicksrev identify (password)
<bruenig> jdahm, what kind of file is the song?
<Comrade-Sergei> sn00p or /msg nicksrev register (password)
<sn00p> Comrade-Sergei not that ~sn00p in your whois
<jdahm> bruenig, mp3
<syntaxx> Xenguy, i wasted 2hrs in installing and 4hrs to download the kubuntu-desktop upgrade and you just want me to reinstall?
<bruenig> jdahm, you have gstreamer and stuff going?
<Comrade-Sergei> sn00p thats your host name
<aparra> bruenig, but when restart the laptop stop
<sn00p> it says ~sn00p@hostname
<Xenguy> syntaxx: <shrug> it is up to you -- good luck
<jdahm> gstreamer?
<wikey> Hi, anyone done Ubuntu rebranding before? Something like Baltix
<jdahm> bruenig, gstreamer?
<Comrade-Sergei> sn00p what do you want hten?
<bruenig> aparra, I have never used hibernate so I don't know anything past what that button
<sn00p> I dont want that ~ in there I used to install pidentd and it went away but I cant figure out in ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> ARDCHOILLE?!?
<bruenig> !mp3 > jdahm
<syntaxx> Xenguy, is that all? it is up to me? no one seems to help?
<aparra> try
<Krank> greets
<amicrawler> where do i get multivers and non-free deb files from ?
<bruenig> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<a2xm> hi all, i've an error usb flashdrive and i want to format it. how to do that in linux?
<farous> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<neutrinomass> I think it can also be done from System->Administration->Disks ...
<farous> a2xm: qtparted or gparted are good choices
<wind> bruenig, xchat installed, i do believe everything essential for kde is gone
<wind> :)
<wind> oh
<wind> how do i change the boot logo from the kubuntu to ubuntu
<bruenig> wind, I never figured that out. I had gnome, installed kde, then uninstalled kde immediately and still was never able to drop the logo
<bruenig> wind, I bet there is something in the forum on that though
<wind> ;[
<amicrawler> there was a list  of all the   multivers and non-free deb  files  that i could edit from a wiki page ?
<AshDragonScale> wind:  Yeah I just did it last night... was easier than I expected
<bruenig> amicrawler, what is it that you are looking to install
<cps1966> identify chevy79
<amicrawler> xfce and  flash 8 and realplayer 11
<AshDragonScale> wind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29
<bruenig> amicrawler, you can't get flash 8, there is no linux port for it
<amicrawler> the stuff i could get from suse
<bruenig> amicrawler, for xfce, do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, You will be able to select whether or not you want to login into via the gdm
<Veris> According to apt, I have broken packages.  Apt wants to remove them before doing anything else, but I want to keep them.  What do I do?
<bruenig> Realplayer 10 is all that exists I believe for linux, that is all I have found
<bruenig> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in dapper
<wind> bruenig, i have a bit of a reworking to do
<wind> how do i click on a link in here and have it open a new tab in firefox
<bruenig> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<amicrawler> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xubuntu-desktop"No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ardchoille> wind: in gnome-terminal?
<bruenig> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<wind> ?
<Warbo> Realplayer 10 is in Add/Remove's commercial repo (under Graphics, not Sound and Video)
<jdahm> how can I tell what package that is going to be installed is forcing another to be uninstalled?
<AshDragonScale> wind:  copy paste if you can not click it
<bruenig> wind, for xchat, right click on it and click open in browser, that is one of the reasons I like gaim, it is just a normal click
<wind> hm
<bruenig> wind, for it to open in a new tab, you need to change the preferences in firefox at edit>preferences
<Veris> How do you make apt ignore some dependencies on a few packages?
<wind> well when i open it, it opens a different browser
<bruenig> Veris, apt doesn't like ignoring dependencies
<amicrawler> it will net let me install xfce
<Warbo> "sudo apt-get --ignore-depends install package"
<Warbo> I think (I may be getting confused with dpkg syntax)
<bruenig> amicrawler, do sudo apt-get update
<Warbo> APT will complain next time you use it though
<amicrawler> did
<amicrawler> and a distro update to
<bruenig> now do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<amicrawler> sayes 0 will be install
<bruenig> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bruenig> xubuntu is in main, it should exist
<bruenig> amicrawler do apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop
<amicrawler> 0
<Veris> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop works fine for me
<cafuego> That means it's ALREADY installed.
<amicrawler> oh
<amicrawler> brb
<skel> wow this channels gotten huge
<Veris> It still wanted to install a whole SLEW of packages though :(.
<ardchoille> Veris: What are you trying to install?
<Veris> xubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> Veris, apt-get is a bad idea for something like that with so many dependencies because if you decide you don't want it, it takes a long time, that is why I suggested aptitude
<wind> AshDragonScale, this looks like a lot of work to just change it from the kubuntu logo to the ubuntu logo
* Veris is suddenly confused.
<ardchoille> Veris: xubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it exists only to pull in the apps and deps for the xfce desktop
<Veris> oh
<AshDragonScale> it really is not...
<skel> bruenig: how is aptitude any different in that regard?
<amicrawler> xfce is not installed
<skel> bruenig: does it deal with orphaned packages or something?
<doug> hello
<AshDragonScale> wind: why do you want to change it back? change it to something different...
<Warbo> AshDragonScale: Did you have any luck creating a custom usplash?
<doug> i really need some help
<bruenig> Veris, doing apt-get install doesn't track dependencies. So when you do apt-get remove xubuntu it will only remove the meta package. But sudo aptitude install does track dependencies and so when you do sudo aptitude remove, it will uninstall everything
<wind> are there some already made?
<amicrawler> people i just need the easy source  page and i will be out of your hair
<doug> i have lost my grub loader and don't know how to reinstall it
<Veris> Oh :0
<skel> ahhh
<doug> i am now working from the live cd
<Veris> So if I don't want it, I will then use aptitude.
<bruenig> wind, this is linux, it is not like you will every be rebooting
<syntaxx> when i startx it didnt load the x it saysFatal server error: no screens found XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Warbo> !grub > doug
<bruenig> ever*
<ardchoille> bruenig: That will change in Edgy, the version of apt-get that will ship with edgy will have a new otion (--auto-remove) which will uninstall deps along with the app
<doug> can anyone help me to reinstall the GRUB boot loader
<AshDragonScale> wind: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Serengeti_Usplash_for_Dapper
<Veris> When is Edgy going to ship?
<syntaxx> how to fix that?
<doug> warbo i know nothing about linux
<doug> i love it but this is my second day on it
<Veris> I'm going to test out Xfce in a moment #.#
<Warbo> doug: Follow the guides Ubotu sent you then!
<doug> they didnt send any guides
<bruenig> ardchoille, that is good. The only thing I hope out of edgy is that it carries out a truly seamless multi arch OS, so I can actually use my 64 bits without penalty
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sproingie> ardchoille: aptitude will already uninstall anything that was automatically installed as a dependency if there's no manual dependencies left
<Warbo> There
<jdahm> bruenig, thanks that worked
<AshDragonScale> wind: this will get you a script to run that will do all the work for you except grub... if you do not like the image that comes with just add the one you want in PNG format and change the name
<syntaxx> when i startx it didnt load the x it saysFatal server error: no screens found XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining. how to fix this?
<bruenig> !repeat > syntaxx
<Veris> I luv fast repositories XD.
<Warbo> I have an Ubuntu bootup usplash and a Kubuntu shutdown usplash :)
<ardchoille> sproingie: How do I tell aptitude to not treat recommended packages as required packages?
<Veris> Warbo: strange :P
<wind> Warbo, i have the exact same thing in reverse
<doug>  iwas working with 2 HD and tried to update ubuntu after installing it
<Warbo> I boot from a CD which is obviously fixed, but installed kubuntu-desktop which overwrote the shutdown one
<Warbo> usplash is saved in the initrd, which I have on CD
<Veris> I think I'm going to need a larger hard drive soon with this new broadband connection XD.
<doug> i know i have to open a terminal but I can't figure out what to type in it
<sproingie> ardchoille: it's in the options under Dependency Handling ->  Install Recommended packages automatically
<TheGame> so any1 here got an answer to wpa wireless?
<Warbo> doug: Did you click those links from ubotu?
<argunda> HI I WENT TO storage Media and I right clicked on a Harddrive => mount and it said "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Please check that the device is plugged correctly." And I am pretty sure it is plugged in correctly
<ardchoille> sproingie: Thank you :) That was the one reason I don't use aptitude, I'll change that :)
<TheGame> ive been trying to search for an answer but cant find one
<TheGame> there has to be a way
<Warbo> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doug> i don't understand the language
<doug> can anyone help me
<TheGame> ive tried those Warbo
<Warbo> doug: Go in System>Admin>Discs
<doug> what do I type in the terminal to reinstall the grub loader
<bruenig> argunda, is there an entry for the device in the /etc/fstab?
<doug> ok i am opening system admin disks
<joseluis> no entiendo nada help my
<Warbo> AA! I can't use Gksudo!
<Veris> bbs all
<TheGame> i have network manager installed
<TheGame> but it cant find my network for some reason
<danielm> sound question: i have a strange problem where flash has sound, but nothing else. i can't play music or movies. no system sounds. just flash. what could be the problem here?
<danielm> i can't find anything in the forums
<doug> ok what am I looking at
<Warbo> doug: I was trying to open the same tool to guide you through it, but I am forced to rely on memory now (my gksudo is broken)
<doug> ok
<bruenig> danielm, yeah that problem is one you probably are going to have to deal with it. I have tried tons of different ways of remedying that and they all either fail or caused firefox to crash.
<Warbo> doug: Look for your main Ubutnu partition on your hard drive (root, or /) and look for it's device name (/dev/hda1 or something)
<wind> AshDragonScale, how do i extract the archive?
<cafuego> "IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<TheGame> how is it that ubuntu is so far behind on something so simple
<rrittenhouse> I have an ipod shuffle and I have realized under ubuntu (only distro ive tried) when Its plugged in to charge it never actually tells me its finished charging..
<wind> i saved the serengeti .tar.gz file in home
<argunda> bruenig: no?
<doug> i took that HD out
<rrittenhouse> is there a fix for this or am i just sol?
<danielm> bruenig, yeah it's odd. it wasn't always like this. just one day, i can't play any sound except that which comes from flash in firefox.
<cafuego> TheGame: It's not simple.
<argunda> bruenig: no it doesnt
<hardwarehank> when will ubuntu start shipping with iptables?
<doug> should i put it back in or can I create the grub on this one
<argunda> bruenig: how can I do it?
<danielm> bruenig, and on my laptop, the reverse problem is true, where i can play any sound except flash :)
<cafuego> hardwarehank: Back in 2004.
<Warbo> doug: Basically, we need to know the name Linux is giving to the drive you boot from
<TheGame> how is wpa not simple
<hardwarehank> cafuego: why did they stop
<Warbo> I don't like wireless encryption. I share my network
<cafuego> hardwarehank: they didn't,.
<doug> it looks like casper
<danielm> of course, none of the fixes worked.
<TheGame> ya but every router basically uses wpa
<bruenig> argunda, do you want this device to mount at startup, as that is probably the easiest way to fix this, just have it mount everytime and not worry about the complexities of manually mounting it whenever you want
<haasteem> hi, it is necessary to have ubuntu-desktop installed before upgrading to dapper?
<hardwarehank> cafuego: its installable, but it doesnt ship with it
<TheGame> so if i have to get on one with wpa then im screwed
<Warbo> doug: That is the root for the CD, we need to know your installed system's one
<cafuego> TheGame: WPA is. The problem is that for  avery long time, the cards that supported WPA had no drivers and no documentation on how to write those drivers.
<argunda> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> argunda, ok what is the name of the partition again?
<Warbo> haasteem: It can prevent possible problems, and you can always remove it after (along with what you don't want)
<doug> mapper?
<TheGame> ok well atleast why doesnt network manager find my network anymore
<TheGame> when it was working yesterday but now its not
<cafuego> hardwarehank: It did as of 6.06
<bruenig> it was /dev/sda2 right?
<haasteem> Warbo: ok
<doug> i took out one of the HD
<doug> i had two in when I installed this
<Warbo> I gave my brother a Wifi PCMCIA card so he could connect to the network, but it FORCED the security, it couldn't be turned off :(
<argunda> bruenig: one sex
<argunda> *sec    XD
<haasteem> Warbo: it is just that when installing it, a whole lot of junk gets installed with it... i don't really like that...
<bruenig> I mean i was going to help for free but I guess I can't turn that down
<Warbo> haasteem: Yes, but there is new junk in Dapper, which useful programs may rely on
<doug> help
<doug> please
<Warbo> doug: patience please
<doug> i only have the drive that i installed ubuntu on
<doug> ok
<argunda> bruenig: /dev/hda1
<doug> i took out the other one that had windows ME on it because I thought that was part of the problem
<haasteem> Warbo: i see
<bruenig> argunda, ok first do this sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<argunda> ok
<Warbo> doug: Linux calls drives /dev/XdX, where the first X is an h or an s, depending on what type of drive it is, and the second X is the drive's position. hda is the first IDE drive, and sdc is the third SATA/SCSI/USB drive for example
<bruenig> argunda, now do this sudo chown -R username /media/hda1, insert your username
<wheels3572> Anyone in here help me with VNCviewer
<Warbo> doug: Could you try to make an educated guess at your drive's name?
<haasteem> Warbo: is that only valid though for when i use gnome as the desktop manager (right, i am using blackbox)?
<bruenig> argunda, you got that?
<argunda> wait
<doug> i have no idea
<Warbo> haasteem: I would say so, but personally I would install ubuntu-desktop anyway, because I would think that the more customised the system, the more likely an upgrade problem is
<argunda> space after the comma?
<sizzam> i want to execute a shell script as sudo automatically whenever i log into my box, is there an easy way to do that?
<argunda> bruenig: space after comma?
<doug> it says that there are 2 HD but there are not
<doug> there is just one
<argunda> wait NVM LOL
<bruenig> argunda, don't do that insert your username part, that was telling you to replace your username
<bruenig> lol
<argunda> LMAO
<doug> the disk manager says both are unknown
<wind> hey bruenig, if my screen res is 1280x800 what would i pick for step 5 (on this site: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Serengeti_Usplash_for_Dapper)
<chungaroo> can someone help me sync my ipod with banshee?
<argunda> sorry lack of sleep is getting to me  >.<
<doug> one says casper
<haasteem> Warbo: that's a good point... so revert to general first, and then customize back
<Warbo> doug: Great, so educated guess means nothing then? I told you how they are named, and you know what type and order they are since you have been plugging/unplugging them
<Krank> May I ask a newbie install question?
<sizzam> whats up Krank?
<bruenig> wind, USplash is so insignificant. I have no idea, pick as big a resolution as it will allow or the closest I guess I should say
<bruenig> argunda, ok so you got that?
<wind> k
<Warbo> haasteem: Well don't switch back to GNOME, just install the ubuntu-desktop package. Then get rid of the stuff you don't want afterwards. No need starting from scratch
<argunda> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> argunda, ok now do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Warbo> doug: The casper one is being used by the LiveCD, I told you
<haasteem> Warbo: that's what i meant... to me ubuntu-desktop is part of "general" ;)
<chungaroo> is there a channel that deals specifically w/ banshee?
<doug> ok then the other says tmpfs
<Warbo> doug: If you want a short answer then running "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" might do it. But your drive might not be hda
<doug> and it says there are no partitions on it
<bruenig> argunda, what is the filesystem of your drive? is it ext3, ntfs, fat32, another?
<chops-> whats the default login name used when someone freshly installs ubuntu
<bruenig> chops, ubuntu
<Warbo> chops-: Whatever you told it to be
<Krank> I have and XP and Vista B2 install. Xp on C and Vista on another drive G... I have not played with Vista much lately, so I want to give 6.06 a go. Will Grub and Vista's boot manager play well or should I get rid of Vista and have grub handle XP and Ub?
<bruenig> chops, it should login automatically
<doug> you just type that in a terminal?
<argunda> bruenig: ntfs
<bruenig> chops-, I thought you mean live cd, my fault, yeah it is whatever you said during configuration
<Warbo> doug: Yes. If it complains about the device then it isn't hda, basically
<bruenig> when that is open add this line, /dev/hda1       /media/hda1           ntfs    defaults        0       0
<argunda> bruenig: in fstab?
<haasteem> Warbo: anyways, thanks for the advice
<bruenig> just copy and paste that argunda and save
<bruenig> yes fstab
<cerda> how can i mount a cd ive just copyed to HD ???
<HeathenDan> need a little help. i can't make new appointments in evolution. it says the calendar is read-only
<bruenig> it should line up real nicely with the stuff on top
<Warbo> chops-: If you don't remember what you chose then by default Ubuntu uses your first name in lowercase
<sizzam> anyone an op on #ubuntuforums?   for some reason i can't get in to the channel, says im banned
<Warbo> cerda: As iso format?
<chops-> i remember the password
<cerda> Warbo no, i have just copyed the files
<bruenig> cerda, so you just want to mount the hard drive?
<Warbo> cerda: You cannot mount a folder full of files, since by definition it is already mounted!
<HeathenDan> ok, figured it out. silly me.
<argunda> bruenig: The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/fstab.
<argunda> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<argunda> do I need to make myself root?
<cerda> i want to mount them on the cd drive
<Warbo> argunda: Use "sudo" before stuff like that
<argunda> Warbo: ok
<doug> whan i type that it says command not found
<bruenig> argunda, close out of that, open a fresh terminal and do this sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cerda> so i dont need to put the CD every time i want to play warcraft :P
<sizzam> anyone an op on #ubuntuforums?   for some reason i can't get in to the channel, says im banned
<chops-> it said some default username then i was to change it once i had logged in but i never choose that one
<Warbo> cerda: You seem to misunderstand the concept of mounting. Mounting a CD puts it's filesystem's root into a folder so it can be accessed. If you already have the contents in a folder then there is no need to mount anything, just tell it where the folder is
<bruenig> sizzam, you might try the !ops factoid and see if there are some overlapping ops, warning though, they tend not to like being disturbed
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Warbo> chops-: Are you sure this is regular Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu?
<doug> invalid device requested
<bruenig> argunda, did you get the fstab open?
<sizzam> bruenig: thanks
<marcusgrazette> hi, i've got a question about repartitioning, when i installed ubuntu i kept windows xp so i could dual boot. so i had 3 partitions ntfs, ext3, and fat32 for sharing between win and ubuntu. now i want to get rid of the fat32 and enlarge the ext3 partition so that it uses all of the space that the fat32 used. i've tried using the ubuntu live cd and qtparted with no sucess. can anyone help with this? i can give more details/screenshots if needed
<chops-> use i downloaded the iso and installed it
<sizzam> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Warbo> doug: Try sda, or hdb, or sdb, etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<chops-> from the website
<cerda> warbo cedega asks for cd when i try to play, and theres no place where i can tell the program to look for the cd on the hard drive :(
<DBO> sizzam???
<nalioth> sizzam: yes?
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, are the fat32 partitions and ext3 partitions side by side?
<imbrandon> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<argunda> bruenig: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1           ntfs    defaults        0       0
<chops-> the only name i put was the systems name and the password and the systems name is showing with the time/date
<argunda> bruenig: oops LOL
<nan> wow that bootup looks secksi
<Crell42> Hi folks.  I'm  having an issue with Kunbuntu and wireless.  It's a desktop system with a D-Link Aetheros chipset PCI card.
<argunda> bruenig: mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1
<bruenig> argunda, yeah put that in the fstab at the bottom of the file
<marcusgrazette> brueing: no there's a linux swap in the way
<bruenig> don't use mount. put that in the fstab
<Crell42> Kubuntu shows it in lspci, but iwconfig doesn't show a wlan0
<nalioth> sizzam: what did you need?
<argunda> ok
<marcusgrazette> brueing:  http://flickr.com/photos/marcusg/216667213/ - that shows the layout
<Warbo> Ah, Cedega. I don't know if emulating a CD drive is possible. Maybe it could use an iso as a CD drive? (to make an iso run "dd if=/dev/your-cdrom-drive of=/whatever/you/want/the/image/to/be/called.iso" then you can mount THAT with "sudo mount -o loop called.iso /wherever/you/want/to/access/it")
<sizzam> nalioth: for some reason i'm banned from #ubuntuforums, trying to figure out whats wrong
<argunda> bruenig: I did and saved
<Crell42> The wiki says to play with ndiswrapper, but it's an Aetheros chip, so it shouldn't be necessary.
<nalioth> sizzam: we are not affiliated with #ubuntuforums
<Crell42> Any suggestions?
<doug> i am doing this from the grub> prompt
<doug> right
<doug> ?
<nalioth> sizzam: join #ubuntu-offtopic and see if you can get guidance there
<bruenig> marcuxgrazette, it is not possible. well it is possible but it would take a lot of configuring. You would have to delete the swap. then delete the fat32, then resize the ext3 leaving enough room for the swap. remake the swap. By doing that you would likely change the name of the swap which means you would have to change the fstab entry.
<Warbo> doug: From a terminal
<sizzam> nalioth: oops, sorry  about that, someone suggested using ! ops, i'm not sure exactly what i'm doing
<sizzam> thanks
<doug> right and the prompt says grub>
<doug> right?
<Warbo> doug: "sudo grub-install /dev/devicename"
<evil-tux> nite
<bruenig> argunda. Ok do you want a link on your desktop to the device so you can browse it from there, most do so I figured I would ask
<fivre> is there any way to run apt-get upgrade but not upgrade a particular package?
<cerda> warbo thats what i was looking for, thanks =)
<Warbo> doug: The prompt should say "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" (or something like that)
<evil-tux> nite
<argunda> bruenig: ok
<Crell42> fivre: aptitude hold packagename, I think.
<bruenig> argunda, ok do cd ~/Desktop
<marcusgrazette>  bruenig: when i try to delete the swap, qtparted says that it is already mounted.
<Warbo> fivre: Use aptitude to hold it (using the = key)
<bruenig> argunda, then do ln -s /media/hda1
<Crell42> No ideas on wireless?
<Warbo> marcusgrazette: Deleting swap? Have you "sudo swapoff /dev/device"d?
<chops-> warbo no matter what i try i can't get in
<bruenig> marcuxgrazette, you sure you want to do this? It might take 20 thirty minutes or so?
<chops-> sudo i thought was the name it said
<Warbo> chops-: sudo is a command
<argunda> bruenig: did it but it doesnt show anything
<bruenig> argunda, restart your computer and then it will all work
<Warbo> chops-: You could boot into recovery mode and run "adduser" from there
<argunda> bruenig: o ok thanks
<joinertek> anybody a vnc guru?
<bruenig> upon restart the hda1 will be mounted and you can view it in that folder
<argunda> :D
<argunda> w00t!
<argunda> thank you!!!!!
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: i have to use the live cd right? there's no way i can do it when the computer's running normally/
<doug> not found or not a block device
<Warbo> "sudo mount -a" surely mounts the contents of fstab?
<bruenig> marcuxgrazette, yes you can
<chops-> ok let me try that
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, you need to deactivate the swap, then unmount it using the command warbo gave you should work. Or you can do it graphically in gparted by right clicking on it and then clicking deactivate
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: ok, i've launched qtparted, but the status of hda is busy? would i be able to modify it?
<bruenig> the command warbo gave you for deactivating it
<bruenig> not unmounting it
<Warbo> doug: Try "fdisk -l" and see what drives appear
<chops-> warbo whats the best way to add a user under recover what commands
<Warbo> chops-: "adduser" I think
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: i've run warbo's command
<Warbo> there is also "useradd" but it doesn't set up a lot of stuff like adduser does
<chops-> adduser blahblah
<doug> ok
<Warbo> chops-: It should ask you stuff like username, password and stuff
<doug> nothing
<Warbo> doug: Do you have ANY real hard drives plugged in?
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, ok now unmount it
<doug> 2
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: and deleted the swap
<Warbo> Then it should show something
<doug> this happened after I tried to update ubuntu
<doug> it showed that I had no drives in the computer
<bruenig> marcusgrazette. then delete the other drive and resize the ext3 and then make the swap
<doug> but i clearly have 2
<chops-> and what about adding the user i added with full axx
<doug> one 40 gig the other 10
<trygg> Ive followed 3 different how-to's that I've been directed to but to no avail.
<trygg> I hate this stuff. I've tried to get my Radeon 9000 to work on ubuntu but it just wont do it.
<bruenig> make sure the swaps device name is the same as it was before, if not you will have to tweak the fstab a bit
<Megaqwerty> Is it possible to have both kde and gnome on ubuntu? And if so, can I choose which one to use at login?
<Warbo> chops-: You would need to add that user to the group "admin", but I forget the command. Ask the channel for it
<bruenig> Megaqerty, yes
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: how? Is there a tutorial?
<doug> i don't get it its like the drives arent there
<doug> but they are
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: there's an extended partition around the free space. there's no option to delete it and it wont let me resize the ext3
<doug> one had windows ME the other ubuntu
<doug> both working fine
<bruenig> megaqwerty, do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, it will install kde and then you will be able to pick which one to login to from the gdm before you login from the options at the bottom of the screen
<doug> then after the update and restart it said operating sytem not found
<doug> even in my bios it says there is no HD
<Warbo> Megaqwerty: Just install "ubuntu-desktop" to get GNOME, "kubuntu-desktop" to get KDE, and there is a button "Session" on the login screen (in default login screen it may be under "Options")
<doug> what does that mean
<bruenig> marcusgrazette. Oh yeah. because the ext3 is running your ubuntu. Yeah, looks like livecd time
<JoshYme1> help... all of my stuff is jacked up in synaptics.. something about sources..
<Megaqwerty> thanks guys!!
<JoshYme1> i can't use vnc either
<bruenig> I didn't think about that part of it
<Warbo> doug: Reinstalling GRUb will not help if your BIOS doesn't detect the drives
<doug> but what happened
<joinertek> vnc is kicking my a**
<Warbo> In fact, reinstalling GRUB is impossible if the BIOS doesn't detect the drive
<Megaqwerty> also, what is the gdm?
<DrBanzai> Anybody know how to get minicom to talk to a serial device OTHER then a modem, like, directly to a console port?
<doug> this all happened after I downloaded 152 updates for ubuntu then restarted my machinne
<Warbo> Megaqwerty: The GNOME Display Manager. It is the login screen
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<bruenig> megaqwerty, yeah login screen sorry for the lingo if you can call it that
<doug> did ubuntu do this
<doug> because i had no problems until i did that
<Warbo> doug: I would doubt it. It sounds like a hardware problem
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: that is fine. I have to learn it sooner or later :)
<JoshYme1> I am getting public key errors..
<doug> this didn't happen until I ran that update for this ubuntu
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: ok, i can reboot with the live cd, it'll take about 10 mins to install qtparted cus it doesnt seem to be included on the ubuntu cd
<bruenig> doug, what happened again?
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, gnome partition editor is on the live cd
<doug> i had windows ME on this computer
<bruenig> use that
<doug> on a 10 gig drive
<Warbo> doug: My 2 drive LVM setup didn't fail until I opened an image file. Try telling the image file that it caused the plates to stop spinning.....
<doug> i installed ubuntu on a seperated drive 40 gig
<doug> then it worked fine
<marcusgrazette> ok i'll reboot and log back on to irc
<doug> dual boot and everything
<doug> then I saw trhat there wee updates for ubuntu
<doug> i installed them
<bruenig> !return
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doug> restarted the machine
<wind> how do i add things to the panel so when i minimize they minimize to their respective icon instead of being a bar like a window
<bruenig> ~enter
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Warbo> One thing I like about Linux: After my drives did fail, I could continue to browse my pictures because they were loaded into memory :)
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<JoshYme1> what does this mean? : GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<doug> and when it booted up it says operating sytem not found
<Warbo> wind: SOunds like you want E16's icon box
<bruenig> doug, odd. I have installed probably 10 times, updating all the way everytime and it all worked seamlessly, perhaps there was something else that happened?
<wind> ?
<doug> nothing
<keleus> amarok won't use visualizations, says libvisual might not be installed. It is... what do I try next...
<Warbo> wind: A little applet that runs in the Enlightenment DR16 Window Manager
<wind> i had gaim doing it for a bit
<doug> it  asked me to int=stall those updates twice though
<doug> i know that
<wind> but then i accidently removed the gaim icon from the panel and i can't get it back
<wind> i also want to put xchat on the panel
<bruenig> wind, for gaim, just close it, it will remain in the notification area
<eff> wind what about alacarte
<bruenig> for rhythmbox, you click on the symbol to make it minimize to it
<Warbo> keleus: It also supports XMMS visualisations, if you install them (I think the latest Amarok needs libvisual 0.4 and Ubutnu might not haver it)
<wind> notification area?
<bruenig> tray
<ardchoille> wind: right-click the panel, choose Add to panel, look for the notification area applet in the applet gui, then drag it to the panel
<bruenig> whatever you call it
<Warbo> wind: By the clock
<JoshYme1> can someone help me?
<wind> ahh
<wind> there it is
<wind> the notification thing
<doug> when i run system admin disks
<wind> how do i add stuff to it, like xchat
<doug> it shows the live drive and the ither drive
<bruenig> wind, are you talking about something that launches programs or the thing by the clock?
<wind> thing by the clock
<ardchoille> wind: That would be taken care of by the app itself (xhcat) you need to find the icon properties in xchat options
<bruenig> because things go there if they are intended to go there, they will go
<bruenig> !info xchat-systray
<ubotu> xchat-systray: xchat systray notification icon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.5-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 240 kB
<bruenig> that package does it for xchat
<doug> yes i did open an image file before this
<doug> happened
<Warbo> doug: You could try joining #hardware if it is a hardware issue
<wind> woo
<wind> thanks
<Warbo> wind: Do you want an OSX style launcher bar?
<wind> that thing on the bottom that gets bigger and smaller when you mouse over it?
<doug> i dont get it
* bruenig vomits at the site of OSX launcher bar
<ardchoille> bruenig: lol
<Warbo> wind: Yes, sounds like what you are after
<eff> wind gdesklets
<wind> widgets?
<wind> or something
<Warbo> Gdesklets, adesklets, cairo-panel
<bruenig> widgets indeed
<Warbo> (I think adesklets is the best)
<JoshYme1> can someone please help me with apt???
<wheels3572> JoshYme1, what do you need
<wind> i've used that before on a g4
<wind> it was pretty cool, can you do that with ubuntu?
<JoshYme1> wheels3572, i'm getting the following error: : GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<eff> wind
<bruenig> one of the only things stopping me from going over to dreamlinux is that OSX style which even though I know I can change it can't stand. oh and all the forums are in brazilian
<eff> sure
<syntaxx> anyone using tvtime? my sound not working properly
<Crell42> Is there a way to tell what kernel modules are compiled into my kernel?
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and read the comments please.
<Warbo> JoshYme1: It means that the archive you are getting packages from cannot be authenticated, so it could be installing evil spyware which eats children. It probably isn't though, so don't worry about it
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: (assuming you used source-o-matic)
<Crell42> Not just modules, but compiled in.
<JoshYme1> for some reason though everything i try to istall it can't get.
<bruenig> JoshYme1, you need to run some command that I forget with the gpg key
<eff> I need help using MYSQL with java
<Warbo> wind: The most cool one is on gnome-dock.org, but the most functional are gdesklets and adesklets
<Warbo> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: if you used source-o-matic there should be instructions in your sources.list for how to authenticate those repos.
<Warbo> !info adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (dapper), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<argunda> whats the equivilaent of My Computer on Kubuntu?
<eff> I got as far as downloading Jconnector
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, i didn't how to do i run the gpg for he key??
<wind> what's so cool about it
<Warbo> argunda: The "Places" list in the left of Konqureor (I think it is called places...)
<wind> i'm downloading gdesklets
<eff> wind
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: i'm back, running the live cd, where do i find gparted?
<bruenig> wind, no........, your memory will have to work now
<eff> I used it
<eff> for a while
<wind> ?
<bruenig> marcusgrazette. System>administratio>gnome partition editor
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: See  your /msg
<eff> it was good
<Warbo> wind: cairo-dock (gnome-dock is based on it but not released yet) is full of fancy animationy stuff, whilst the others can be a little slower and less flashy. I gave up on Gdesklets because it's seppd is terrible
<Warbo> *speed
<eff> you have to look for it ina huge list of desktop things
<syntaxx> anyone using tvtime? my sound not working properly
<bruenig> I need browser maximization, else the docklet is pretty cool
<eff> there are clocks and a bunch of stuff
<wind> ok, now it's uninstalled
<wind> do i not want any of those?
<bruenig> wind, it is in toolbars I think
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: you will ofcourse need to replace KEY with the key to the repository in question.
<eff> you just pick the one you need '
<bruenig> wind, I use all of the system monitor things like CPU memory and net, those are pretty cool
<Warbo> The only reason I don't have adesklets on right now is that it has decided to put itself on top of everything in E16.8 :(
<Dev05> Can I make apt-get install .deb files from my local filesystem?
<Warbo> Dev05: No. You can use dpkg to do it though
<bruenig> Dev05, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<eff> wind
<wind> what
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: for archive.ubuntu.com the KEY should be 437D05B5
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: i think i've figured it out
<Dev05> Warbo, bruenig, Thanks!
<eff> windL why don't you make a bigger panel and have only icons on it
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, is the new swap the same name as the old swap?
<wind> no clue
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ok but how would I add that??
<marcusgrazette> yeah 1024mb
<nikosapi> Is it possible to install ubuntu without the cd and without a pxe network boot?
<bruenig> marcusgrazette. the same name, as in dev/sda#
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: Have you noticed that I sendt you a private message?
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, yes sir.. and i replied back
<Warbo> Oh yeah, the default Firefox icon in the Gdesklets launcher for some reason opens at some USA university for some reason. You need to get rid of the "%u" after the firefox command. I have already submitted a bug report
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, i got an error message
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: it's New Partition #1 at the moment
<wind> with kubuntu there was this package program, adept
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: You are not authenticated with nickserv so I didn't recieve your message.
<wind> is there something like that with ubuntu
<Remy> hey guys, I have a hp all-in-one printer (c3180) plugged in via USB.  anyone know how to get it working on ubuntu ?
<Warbo> !synaptic
<Remy> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, oh i got this error: root@jylaptop:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<JoshYme1> gpg: directory `/root/.gnupg' created
<JoshYme1> gpg: new configuration file `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<JoshYme1> gpg: WARNING: options in `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<JoshYme1> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: did you replace the KEY with the actual key for the repository?
<JoshYme1> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<JoshYme1> gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, wheneve it is made, make sure it is the same name as the old swap, because if not some fstab editing must be done
<BlueEagle> !paste
<bruenig> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wind> sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<Warbo> !paste > JoshYme1
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> wind: You should have it. If not then yes
<chops-> anyone know how to give an account admin access via the recovery console ?
<Elios> any one here
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: Oh, I'm sorry. I pasted the comments from my sources.list. Comments in that file (and most configuration files) start with #
<Warbo> Elios: 822 people
<Elios> ok whats the default root pass
<Elios> >.>
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: You were not supposed to include that (ie it's not part of the command)
<bruenig> !sudo > Elios
<BlueEagle> elios: not set.
<Warbo> Elios: There is not even a default root ACCOUNT :)
<Elios> i just installed ubuntu
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<Elios> oh
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, i didn't include the #
<Elios> ok
<Elios> lol
<Remy> !printin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !root > Elios
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: the swap was /dev/hda5 before...how do i change the name, there's no rename option when i right click. do i need to apply the changes first?
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: o'rly?
<Elios> ok
<szf> Elios - root is disabled by default
<Elios> ahhh
<Warbo> USe sudo instead of su
<Elios> ok
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, just click the checkmark in the gui, that means apply
<BlueEagle> 05:24 < JoshYme1> BlueEagle, oh i got this error: root@jylaptop:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY <= There are TWO errors here.
<Elios> http://www.howtoforge.com/book/print/917
<Elios> im trying to do that
<szf> sudo passwd root
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: 1: You didn't replace KEY with the actual key for the repository
<Elios> i do that
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, you can't rename it, you just need to change the fstab entry to reflect the new name
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, gotcha..
<Elios> and it asks for a password
<Elios> >.>
<sslaura> hello.  does anyone know if it's possible to boot the PPC livecd and then remove the CD?  my hard drive is broken and I want to use the CD player
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: 2: You included the # before gpg
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: oh my.. you're not doing this as root are you? o.O
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: ok i think i know how to do that....sudo nano /etc/fstab right?
<Warbo> szf: If someone doesn't know about sudo then don't tell them how to enable root. If they say they don't like sudo and really want to enable root then that is OK
<argunda> Warbo: couldn't find Places
<szf> thats a new password - enter something reasonably strong
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, not quite as your fstab is not mounted
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, yes don't i have to be root?
<Warbo> argunda: Hang on, I'll install Konqueror
<bruenig> that would be the fstab of the livecd
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: No. Unless you know for a fact that you need to be root you should ALWAYS use your user account. And in the cases where you actually need to be root use sudo.
<ruxpin> X detected my new video card settings automagically (how?) but defaulted to a wrong keyboard layout. how can I change the default it sets to?
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: ok so i just need to find the path to the fstab on my hard dirve?
<szf> warbo - Ia gree to a great extent - but I'm coming from a Fedora perspective
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, do the following mdkir ~/bruenig
<szf> I *really like* how ubuntu does it
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, then do this sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda# ~/bruenig replace the number sign with whatever the name of the ext3 partition is that has your fstab
<Crell42> Does Ubuntu-server's kernel not include the madwifi driver?
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: (unless of course you need to do something like echo somestring >> somerootaccessonlyfile then you should use su -c)
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: Helps keep your system safe from stupid mistakes.
<Elios> ok
<Elios> got it
<Elios> thanks
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ok so if I do what you told me.. what shoudl i put in the place of KEY ?"
<Elios> i havent messed with nix in years
<Elios> XD
<Elios> but its coming back
<Warbo> Gah, I can't get Konqueror out of web browser mode
<marcusgrazette> bruenig:  the resizing failed. i'll try it again
<BlueEagle> 05:22 < BlueEagle> joshyme1: for archive.ubuntu.com the KEY should be 437D05B5
<mainer> i'm old school i keep both options open i su to root change passwd so apps need ing sudo prompt for it,gksu uses it, but su=new root-user passwd,but if new to linux,i won't recommend that
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: i need to go for about 30 mins...i'll get back to you when i get back to the comptuer
<bruenig> marcusgrazette, I wont be here
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: ok
<bruenig> what you need to do is make a directory, mount your root partition in it, then edit the fstab in there to reflect the new name
<bruenig> then you will be done
<Warbo> I use sudo -s -H and that lets me do enough stupid stuff :) (note: do not uninstall libc6 again)
<marcusgrazette> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> sudo su
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: oh, and one more thing. Pretty, pretty please do not execute commands whose function you do not understand just because someone tells you to. Please read the manual for commands you haven't used before and make sure you understand what they are doing. Too many systems has been lost by the combination of gullible users and "helpers" with a bad sense of humor.
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<wind> what is a good dvd movie player? with kubuntu i used kaffeine
<holycow> anyone ever haveto go back and setup windows, windows server and some rdp clients?
<holycow> oh my god what a nightmare
<Warbo> How do I turn on Konqueror's sidebar thingie?
* holycow stops venting
<bruenig> my favorite command is sudo rm -rf /
* holycow kisses the ground debian walks on
<Awesome-o2000> how can I prevent my /etc/resolv.conf from having the search line added to it when I get a new ip address via dhcp?
<holycow> bruenig, i did that on / once :)
<Elios> ok if i did this right i should be able to ssh in
<BlueEagle> bruenig: I am talking exactly about people like you. Shame on you.
<Warbo> I think everyone has done it once
<nomin> wind:  I use kaffeine with ubuntu
<eff> holycow: brave man you are
<Elios> hmm
<bruenig> shame on me. I never help anyone ever
<Warbo> (Good thing I did it on Madrake. I hate it)
<Elios> ok it didnt let me
<Elios> i installed the ssh deamon
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ok i did that now i try to install vnc and i get this: Package xvncviewer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JoshYme1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JoshYme1> is only available from another source
<JoshYme1> E: Package xvncviewer has no installation candidate
<Elios> apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<Warbo> !xvncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> eff,  i had no choice, i cannot possibly explain the lame farkin hackery i just spent 3 days on.  people tell me linux is complicated and hard to learn, damn ... try actually solving a problem on windows
<Elios> does that make it run after install?
<jrsims> can I get some advice for installing the core fonts on ubunut?
<bruenig> !info xvncviewer
<ubotu> xvncviewer: Virtual network computing client software for X. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 208 kB
<BlueEagle> !info xvncviewer
<ubotu> xvncviewer: Virtual network computing client software for X. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 208 kB
<holycow> i gotta say tho windows users tend to be nice tho
<BlueEagle> bruenig: You're faster than me. :)
<nomin> !fceu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fceu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> Oh, it's in main. (you beat me to !info as well)
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: did you update after adding the key?
<bruenig> indeed I am which is how I get those people to do the great sudo rm -rf /
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ys
<Elios> ok
<bruenig> well I am off to sleep
<Elios> question i can log in via ssh with the boxes ip but not its host name?
<Elios> why?
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: I see. Perhaps you should try source-o-matic. It helps assure you that you've got a good sources.list
<Remy> hey guys, anyone know much about hplip and hp-setup ?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell joshyme1 about easysource
<BlueEagle> remy: Probably the guys that made it. If you've got a question about it please ask the question instead of asking if people know about something.
<Elios> hmm
<Elios> ok
<Elios> i REALY need to su
<Elios> but it wont let me
<Elios> >.>
<wind> should iget totem xine or totem gstreamer
<mainer> sudo su
<BlueEagle> elios: Who provides the hostname?
<Elios> and my user pass isnt working like with sudo
<Elios> me
<Elios> tomato is the hostname
<kgeffert> Elios: run ssh -v "hostname" and see what it does
<Elios> ok
<Remy> I'm following the installation instructions found here: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html  -  when I get to stage 4 it says to run hp-setup, which I try to, but it's not a recognized command on my system...
<Remy> even though I have got HPLIP installed
<BlueEagle> elios: let me rephrase: Where is the the hostname specified?
<Megaqwerty> I'm installing KDE on ubuntu and it is asking me what I want for my postfix configuration...What is that?
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ok.. great.. sources.list in /etc/apt right?
<BlueEagle> elios: ie. are you using an external DNS server and attempting to connect from the local network?
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: yes.
<wheels3572> JoshYme1, your looking for the sources.list then yes in that directory
<Elios> kgeffert from were my wintel box or on the server it self?
<Elios> local network
<syntaxx> i think ill shift again to my debian box
<BlueEagle> elios: and where is the hostname specified?
<szf> Elios - is tomato in the hosts file>
<Elios> in setup
<Elios> do i need to re-do it?
<wheels3572> Hey BlueEagle What is JoshYme1 doing opening up the universal Repository?
<BlueEagle> elios: Well noone but the server knows about its own hostname unless you tell them about it.
<Elios> oh GOO QUESTION!
<Elios> good*
* Elios checks
<Megaqwerty> I'm installing KDE on Ubuntu and it is asking me what I want for my Postfix configuration...What is that?
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: Just getting a sources.list that works. Apperantly his main is out of order.
<wheels3572> BlueEagle, Ahhhh could the us repos be down?
<BlueEagle> wheels3572: Well he is able to update w/o errors
<lmosher> what's the command to download the dependencies to build a package?
<BlueEagle> !build_essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !build_essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> bahh
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Elios> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<Elios> 192.168.1.10    tomato
<Elios> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Elios> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Elios> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Elios> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Elios> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<BlueEagle> elios: !paste
<Elios> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Elios> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<lmosher> it's build-essential I believe. but I'm looking for the apt ocmmand to install the deps
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell elios about paste
<Elios> sorry
<Elios> didnt know
<Elios> ^^;;
<BlueEagle> lmosher: dpgk -i
<Elios> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lmosher> BlueEagle, deps not debs. dependencies.
<BlueEagle> elios: that's because you didn't read the topic. :)
<Elios> lol sorry
<Elios> ^^;;
<lmosher> BlueEagle, I need to install a patch to something on apt. I downloaded the source but I'm missing some things. I konw thre's an apt command to install the dependencies for a source package
<Elios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939
<Elios> ok
<Elios> thats what i get in the etc/hosts
<BlueEagle> lmosher: Oh, well then you know more than I do. :)
<BlueEagle> elios: is that on the server or the client you attempt to connect from?
<wind> what do i need to download to get apple movie files to play? .mov files
<ubuntu> hi guys
<lmosher> BlueEagle, heh I remebered it finally. it's apt-get build-dep
<Elios> thats what i get with cat /etc/hosts
<Dev05> wind, Use MPlayer.
<ubuntu> wind:  u need quicktime
<Elios> via ssh
<wind> i have totem
<Dev05> !MPlayer @ wind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MPlayer @ wind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> wind: totem will play if u have quicktime lib. installed
<BlueEagle> elios: is that etc/hosts file on your server or on the client that you are attempting to connect form?
<Elios> oh
<Elios> thats the server
<Elios> sorry
<Elios> didnt make that clear
<BlueEagle> elios: and is the error on the client or on the server side?
* Ropechoborra is away: No estoy
<Elios> when i try and use putty to ssh in
<Jbirk> Where can I get the ubuntu linux source code for the kernel?
<Elios> i cant just use the host name ie. 'tomato'
<Elios> but its ip 192.168.1.10 works
<BlueEagle> elios: that is because the client doesn't know about tomato.
<Elios> ok
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle, ok.. that works.. now for my vnc problem.. i'm tryign to connect to my sisters computer and it says VNC server supports protocol 3.3 - vnc connection failed - no configured security tyep is supported by 3.3 viewer.. what can i do about that?
<Elios> soo
<Elios> i need to put that in my wintels etc/host then?
<BlueEagle> elios: in windows you might want to have a look in c:\windows\system\drivers\etc\lmhosts or where they put that file.
<szf> elios-BlueEagle is right, putty on windows cant resolve tomato as a hostname
<Elios> heh
<BlueEagle> elios: alternately you can run a domain name server (for small networks that's a waste)
<Elios> lame
<Elios> ah
<szf> elios: unless you edit c:
<Elios> well
<BlueEagle> elios: a 3rd option is to add a routing path for tomato in your DSL router if you've got one.
<ubuntu> edit c:?
<Elios> whats most elagent way to do this?
<szf> windows\hosts {?}
<BlueEagle> elios: That depends on how big your network is.
<ubuntu> szf:  how do u edit c?
<Elios> well
<Elios> i plan on hosting lanpartys
<ResonantWave> I am trying to set up a PS2 keyboard to work on my laptop using a PS2 to USB converter. It doesn't appear to be recognizing the hardware. Any ideas?
<Elios> so normal 4-5 clients
<Elios> and atime 20+
<szf> ubuntu: sorry, bad return key on my side - repsonde to Elios
<Elios> at times*
<wind> i installed the libquicktime0
<wind> and it still doen't work
<BlueEagle> elios: Which modem have you got?
<agamotto> ResonantWave: Make sure that 'legacy' usb devices are activated in your BIOS
<Elios> linksys cablemodem
<ResonantWave> agamotto: Done and done.
<agamotto> ResonantWave:  Hrm... strange
<BlueEagle> elios: Has that modem got any router capabillities? (ie. which model?)
<Elios> BEFCMU10 ver. 4
<Elios> router is a linksys WRT54G
<djcapch> hola
<JoshYme1> BlueEagle,  any ideas??
<Elios> the craptasic VxWorks one
<djcapch> alguien abla espaol
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<chops-> anyone know how to give an account admin access via the recovery console ?
<ubuntu> chops-:  winblows?
<Kr0ntab> so does anyone know off the top of their head if there's a way to adjust flash plugin settings?  i.e. cache size, audio settings, etc.  I'm sure others have noticed delay in audio by a second or so when viewin flash videos.
<Machtyn> Question:  what file stores the desktop resolution and refresh rate?  (I've got my pc connected to the tv, it it doesn't like what Ubuntu's defaults are)
<chops-> nah in the ubuntu recovery prompt
<ubuntu> chops-: become su?
<chops-> i added a user it works but i need to give it admin access
<sethk> chops-, there is nothing different there than any other place
<BlueEagle> joshyme1: I've never used VNC so please ask the channel. :)
<sethk> chops-, you can add the user to group root
<ubuntu> chops-:  become a su
<chops-> sethk and whats the command for that ?
<ResonantWave> Machtyn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  [I believe] 
<ubuntu> chops-: usermod -g root username
<Elios> ok i edited my windows hosts file
<Elios> but is there a better way with out editing other PCs hosts file?
<BlueEagle> elios: Well apperantly your modem doesn't do any routing so you may want to concider running a name server. However it would be very much easier to specify a static ip that is simple to remember.
<Elios> well
<Elios> what about my router >.>
<Elios> WRT54G
<BlueEagle> elios: not that I know why you would need people on a lan party able to easily connect to your server.
<Elios> well
<Elios> my room mates
<BlueEagle> elios: If you've got a router then you can set up tomato together with the ip and people should be able to resolv it.
<Elios> if thay want to use the server to compile code
<Elios> ok
<BlueEagle> elios: refer to the router documentation on how to set up such a static route.
<Machtyn> ResonantWave: that's where you setup what the card can handle, but I thought to setup the screen resolution was handled on a per-user basis and was one one of the /home/user/.* files.
<wefwef> hey i just tried to install ubuntu 6.06, but after it booted from cd, and i click in the menue "start or install ubuntu" i get an error it says "cd boot error....
<Elios> soo like route name would be the host name
<Elios> ?
<BlueEagle> wefwef: have you tried to check the integrity of the cd?
<szf> Elios-you said that your WRT is a Vx Works one - does that count out you "upgrading" to OpenWRT/HyperWRT?
<wefwef> u mean in the boot menu ?
<wefwef> the cd check ?
<billytwowilly>  so I'm looking for an mp3 player that is small and has good bookmarking functionality. any recommendations?
<ubuntu> billytwowilly:  amarok
<szf> Elios-forgive me if this is off-topic...
<BlueEagle> wefwef: yes.
<ResonantWave> Machtyn: I don't know about that, sorry.
<wefwef> it does the same cd boot error thing
<billytwowilly> lol.
<Elios> szf yes sadly
<Elios> well i can...
<lmosher> any 64-bit users here with xgl?
<ResonantWave> Machtyn: I don't see a file like that, but I don't know.
<billytwowilly> so I'm looking for a portable mp3 player that is small and has good bookmarking functionality. any recommendations?
<Elios> but its a pita to use the micro of wrt-dd
<BlueEagle> wefwef: o'rly? Then it does sound like a b0rked image or cd. How old is your cd-rom drive?
<ubuntu> sorry bad joke ;))
<Elios> and i realy dont want to brick szf
<wefwef> its very new its a dvd buner combo
<Elios> so yea
<wefwef> BlueEagle: about 8 months old
<billytwowilly> just return it and buy a wrt54gl...
<BlueEagle> wefwef: Then it is probably a bad image download or a bad burn.
<Elios> lol
<ubuntu> wefwef:  u downloaded the iso?
<Elios> to late
* billytwowilly is on a wrt54gl running dd-wrt and it is flawless.
<Elios> when this one dies(and it will) ill get the GL
<Elios> lol
<brush01uk> Greetings everyone, have a good day
<billytwowilly> pour soda on it. That's how I killed my old wrt...
<wefwef> it says linuxloader error
<BlueEagle> brush01uk: Thank you.
<Elios> actuly when this one dies
<ubuntu> wefwef: if u did, did u perform a md5sum on it?
<Elios> im throwing another nic in nix box >.>
<Elios> lol
<ubuntu> Elios: whats wrong?
<BlueEagle> wefwef: Have you still got the .iso file?
<wefwef> ubuntu: how i perform the md5 sum ?
<Elios> ok so the best way is to set a static route for the host?
<Elios> gahh
<Elios> linksys is less then helpfull with that
<Elios> lol
<ubuntu> wefwef:  well when u download a .iso file it has md5sum.txt file
<ubuntu> right?
<BlueEagle> elios: the linksys (modem) will neven know or care. :)
<ubuntu> u run the command md5sum filename.iso from konsole
<wefwef> ubuntu: yes i downlaoded an the x86 desktop iso
<chops-> looks like i have to reinstall
<wefwef> and burned with nero
<Elios> im talking the router
<ubuntu> match it to the .txt file
<chops-> forgetting the username for default admin was not good
<ubuntu> chops-:  defualt name is root
<wefwef> um i deleted the iso after burned i will redownload
<Elios> when this linksys router dies im just going to make this nix box do every thing lol
<Elios> but ill live with the edited host for now
<Elios> back to following this howto
<ubuntu> wefwef:  ok, good luck
<Elios> still need a way to log in as su
<Elios> so i dont have sudo every comand
<Elios> >.>
<BlueEagle> wefwef: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS is a list of md5 sums for the various CD images. Get md5sum.exe (from http://www.etree.org/md5com.html ) and run md5sum.exe ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso (or the image you've got)
<Elios> atlest till im done setting every thing up
<BlueEagle> wefwef: then it's just a matter of comparing the numbers.
<Gog123> macromedia flash is failing on install
<Gog123> how do i fix this?
<chops-> nah the root user name is not working with the password i setup when install ubuntu
<BlueEagle> wefwef: if they do not match then you need to d/l the .iso again. If they do match then you'll need to burn the .iso again.
<ubuntu> chops-: do this man
<BlueEagle> wefwef: if after that all fails then something is seriously amiss. :)
<Elios> same here what chops- said
<ubuntu> chops-:  sudo passwd root
<ubuntu> now make new root password
<ubuntu> and use that to use root account
<Elios> ubuntu: i do that and it asks for a password
<ubuntu> Elios: i'm talking to chops
<Elios> nm
<Elios> lol
<tonyr1988> I'm throwing Ubuntu on an old comp. for my little cousins. Security is not an issue at all (no Internet or foreign files, ever). I'd like to set up two users, so they can have their own menus, wallpapers, etc. Any way to bypass the passwords? Should I put a * or ! or something else in place of the password in the shadow file?
<BlueEagle> wefwef: ofcourse the md5sum.exe needs to be in the same directory as the .iso or you'll need to specify the entire path to the .iso file.
<Elios> user error im dumb XD
<Elios> lol
<ubuntu> Elios:  lol ur funny
<Elios> lol
<Elios> thanks
<ubuntu> cheer ~O)
<Elios> well the sad part is
<ubuntu> whats wrong though
<ubuntu> what r u tryin to do?
<Elios> i have my UNIX admin cert
<Elios> but havent used any nix os in 5 years
<ubuntu> Elios:  wow thats awesome some
<Elios> so im realy realy rusty
<sethk> Elios, that and a dollar gets you on the subway
<ubuntu> aah out of touch syndrome
<Elios> its slowly coming back
<BlueEagle> tonyr1988: create a user with any passwordd and than go edit /etc/passwd and delete the x in the line of the username and you will no longer be required to type password for that user.
<ubuntu> Elios:  u will figure it out, u just need some time man , relax :)
<ubuntu> i'm a newbie here, i joined forum to learn linux :)
* agamotto offers Elios a chai latte to chill with
<BlueEagle> tonyr1988: (extracted and modified from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17520 which was one of the first hits when googling ubuntu blank password)
<ubuntu> and dang this OS is good
<agamotto> ubuntu:  It can be, once you get used to it
<Elios> oh
<tonyr1988> BlueEagle: Oops....stupid me - I usually just search the Ubuntu forums for questions about it. I'm retarded....
<ubuntu> agamotto:  im counting on it
<agamotto> The learning curve is a bit steep, but it is worth it
<Elios> putty is bitching about the rsa key
<Elios> there away to make it happy?
<ubuntu> i wana learn it , hate the site of billy microshits
<chops-> it tells me system admin is not allowed to login from the gui screen lol
<BlueEagle> tonyr1988: I don't see anyone arguing that. :p hehe
<ubuntu> chops-: yes it is disbale
<tonyr1988> BlueEagle: haha - ouch
<ubuntu> u have to login as normal user and enable it chops
<BlueEagle> ;)
<ubuntu> ok?
<szf> Elios: how did you generate the keys?
<chops-> ok i am logging in as a user i made
<Elios> not off hand
<Elios> there a whoto out there?
<Elios> howto*
<BlueEagle> chops-: Pretty please explain to the class why you want to have root log in to X. I for one would love to hear it.
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  heh
<chops-> i want admin access
<Elios> O.o
<Elios> in X
<agamotto> Remote logins would be my guess
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell chops- about sudo
<Elios> why?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell chops- about gksudo
<wefwef> what is the diffrence with the alternate install cd
<ubuntu> wefwef:  alternate cd give text based installtion too
<tonyr1988> Alternative install CD isn't a liveCD
<BlueEagle> chops-: using sudo (and gksudo) will give you all the access you'll ever need.
<agamotto> server (no gfx) install, some other widgets
<tonyr1988> Good for systems with low memory
<wefwef> ok
<chops-> when i installed it asked me to set a password and also said a username what i should use for the first time and thats what i forgot
<Flannel> wefwef: the Desktop ISO is a liveCD, and a graphical install.  Alternate gives a textbase, and more options
<HellDragon> Because of Wene Man, Kurt got a court citation for being out past midnight.
<ubuntu> Flannel:  hey dood :)
<BlueEagle> chops-: Then you'll need to log in with single-user mode and reset the password for that user.
<sethk> chops-, better to fix that in single user mode
<sethk> chops-, you forgot the username, or the password?
<chops-> i know the password but the user name i dont
<sethk> chops-, oem, probably
<BlueEagle> chops-: all the users are listed in /etc/passwd
<h3h_timo> could someone please help me figure out why my xgl/compiz session is all messed up??
<BlueEagle> sethk: good call.
<tonyr1988> h3h_timo: What's your XGL/Compiz doing? Anything?
<chops-> it was oem lol :)
<chops-> thanks seth
<h3h_timo> tonyr1988, well, right now, i am running in my xgl session, and its all supposed to be working, except i cant move windows, ancd there is not title bar at the top
<h3h_timo> tonyr1988, and i cant switch between workspaces, or anything
<tonyr1988> h3h_timo: Sorry....I've had some problems with my XGL / Compiz, and I was hoping maybe you had the same one I've had before....never had that happen to me.
<h3h_timo> alright, i dunno whats goin on.. ill try to fix it
<ubuntu> sethk:  hello
<BlueEagle> h3h_timo: please also ask in #ubuntu-xgl which is the support channel for xgl/compiz on ubuntu.
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: hi
<BlueEagle> Hello ubuntu.
<tonyr1988> h3h_timo: Basic question....do you have the right drivers for your card?
<kgeffert> h3h_timo, are you saying that the window decorations are missing?  maximize, minimize close that kind of thing?
<JonathanKent> I want to install the flash in my firefox
<Tsukino> does anyone know of any sites that do proxy links? as in not using a proxy IP with a tunnel program, but being able to put a link into a site and having it go through that site instead
<kgeffert> h3h_timo, are you saying that the window decorations are missing?  maximize, minimize close that kind of thing?
<BlueEagle> kgeffert: I guess he's moved to the right channel. Se also !repeat
<Elios> ok question i have friend thats going to help with this
<ubuntu> JonathanKent:  synaptic has flash i think for browser
<ubuntu> JonathanKent: plz chk
<Flannel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elios> is there a way we can both be loged in to box and he can see what i type?
<Gog123> ubuntu is very buggy
<sethk> Elios, screen can do that
<Elios> via ssh?
<sethk> Elios, yes
<BlueEagle> elios: screen and screen -x
<Elios> cool
<Elios> ok
<BlueEagle> elios: that's like multi-player terminal
<BlueEagle> elios: One of you start a screen in a terminal with for example screen /bin/bash the other connects to the same screen with screen -x
* agamotto waves
<BlueEagle> elios: if one of you wants to leave the screen w/o logging out the other use CTRL+A+D
* BlueEagle uses his epic speed boat +12 vs waves on agamotto 
<ubuntu> ubotu:  do u have any links for screen HOWTO?
<Frankenstein> night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do u have any links for screen HOWTO? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: man screen
<ubuntu> yes i know that BlueEagle
<ubuntu> but i want in more details
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: What would be more detailed than the manual? o.O
<crimsun> (the source.)
<ubuntu> i guess
<sethk> screen is really easy to use
<sethk> you just start a screen session, then other people connect, do screen -ls to see your session, then screen -x to join it
<ubuntu> sethk:  how they connect?
<Thordasin> Hi all, anyone here use mythtv?
<ubuntu> sethk:  sorry i'm still a newbie
<sethk> ubuntu, I use ssh
<sethk> ubuntu, if you have ssh working, just use it.
<ubuntu> ok ssh to the machine
<ubuntu> kool
<sethk> right
<sethk> then screen -ls
<ubuntu> k
<sethk> it will list session names.  say one is 1234.abc
<ubuntu> k
<sethk> you would do    screen -x 1234.abc
<BlueEagle> thordasin: Do you want to know if anyone here uses it or are you having trouble using it yourself? If the latter it would help if you asked a question relating to your problem with mythtv.
<ubuntu> sethk:  awesome
<sethk> then as someone already said,  control-d + a to detach
<ubuntu> sethk:  ok ,kool
<ubuntu> sethk:  ty so much
<Thordasin> its sort of complicated i have a haupage 150 and it does not seem to work
<ubuntu> really appreciate it
<sethk> np.  that's control-a followed by d, NOT control-a control-d
<BlueEagle> thordasin: What does lspci list the device as?
<ubuntu> ok
<Thordasin> I have taken many steps and i'm stuck
<BlueEagle> thordasin: is this a PCI device or a USB device btw?
<Thordasin> ots a pci device and i've finally got the kernel recognizing it but when i try to use scan it says there is no card
<warlock__> The "motd" when logging in into SSH, where can I find that file ?
<BlueEagle> thordasin: and what does lspci list the device as?
<Gog123> too many bugs in ubuntu
<Gog123> :(
<J-_> what can i use to encode wma's to mp3's?
<Thordasin> the kernel did not pick it up but i upgrade the ivtv to 4.6 and now it shows all the info on the card let me look
<BlueEagle> thordasin: Please. Open a terminal and type lspci then put the one line that pertains to your tv card in here so I know exactly which device we are talking about.
<Thordasin> i'll try :) i'mm blind and cutting from secure crt is a big problem for me :)
<blind> <_<
<BlueEagle> thordasin: I see.
<Elios> hmmm
<ubuntu> Thordasin:  dang bro, u type really fast
<Elios> this is odd...
<Elios> samba wont install
<ubuntu> Thordasin: hats off bro :)
<BlueEagle> thordasin: so you'll be using the tv-card with aalib and a braille terminal then? (joke)
<warlock__> The "motd" when logging in into SSH, where can I find that file ?
<Thordasin> no i only use tts i have orca working on ubuntu now
<ruxpin>  /etc/motd
<BlueEagle> warlock__: /etc/motd
<warlock__> thanks
<Thordasin> i found the line its long but says its a mepeg 2 de3coder let me see how i can get the whole line over here
<Elios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20942
<Elios> ok
<Elios> what am i missing
<warlock__> BlueEagle, is there a way to change root password through the passwd file?
<ubuntu> wind: wb
<BlueEagle> warlock__: not that I know of.
<Thordasin> cx23416 is the chip set i think
<warlock__> darn
<BlueEagle> warlock__: did you read !sudo
<BlueEagle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ademan> does wine have an official channel?
<Ademan> (or even an unofficial one)
<Ademan> just a support channel really
<PurpleTet> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> what can i use to encode wma's to mp3's?
<warlock__> where is proftpd's userlist located in then BlueEagle ? :/
<J-_> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ademan> J-_: just use ogg :-)
<Elios> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20942 samba dosnt like me
<ubuntu> warlock__: i think it is somewhere /usr/local/proftpd
<trygg> How do i unable gdm?
<J-_> i have some wma's, need to convert to mp3's..
<warlock__> not there ubuntu
<PurpleTet> is there an apt for teamspeak?
<Crell42> Greetings.  With a Dapper Live/Install CD, is there a way to use the command line installer?
<ubuntu> warlock__:  try whereis proftpd
<BlueEagle> thordasin: I am sorry, but I was unable to find any good solutions to your problem. :/
<Crell42> The GUI installer keeps locking up for me.
<warlock__> proftpd: /usr/sbin/proftpd /etc/proftpd.conf /usr/share/man/man8/proftpd.8.gz
<agamotto> I am hoping to find an answer to a question that is mostly off-topic, but here goes:
<agamotto> Anyone here been able to install a Knoppmyth setup?
<Thordasin> 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416)
<Thordasin> it think thats the line
<BlueEagle> warlock__: you probably don't want to allow root to log in via ftp. (you might think you do but odds are you really don't)
<warlock__> no no , not that uh..
<BlueEagle> purpletet: teamspeak doesn't come as a .deb
<ubuntu> warlock__: chk /etc folder
<stray77> stray@xubuntu:/$ sudo apt-cache search winbind
<stray77> samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<stray77> winbind - service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers
<BlueEagle> purpletet: get it from goteamspeak.com (it's a precompiled binary)
<Thordasin> was that the right line blue eagle?
<Thordasin> I had to grep the line to a file and ftp to my windows machine before i could cut it :)
<BlueEagle> thordasin: Hmm.. That is not a tv card that I am familiar with. Let me check. :)
<ubuntu> Thordasin:  ur good :)
<Thordasin> i'll look again mabye i got the wrong line
<gdb> teamspeak is :-(
<gdb> ventrilo is > teamspeak
<gdb> and ventrilo can use a completely open voice protocol, teamspeak can't!
<PurpleTet> thx BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> purpletet: np.
<aSt3raL> what do i need to get started with 3d programming on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> purpletet: what did I help you with again? o.O
<Elios> soo any one know why winbind wont build?
<stray77> uncomment some repositories in your sources.list
<Elios> ok
<snoops> aSt3raL knowledge in c++ and opengl :)
<stray77> then sudo apt-get update
<aSt3raL> ok and then?
<snoops> then being a few years down the track?
<PurpleTet> teamspeak BlueEagle
<aSt3raL> any good online books?
<BlueEagle> purpletet: ahh. np. :)
<PurpleTet> ill prob need more help wit installing it...
<fdsd> hey guys, I want to modify the ubuntu livecd, I want to change the user it creates from ubuntu to something else, how would I go about doing that?
<BlueEagle> purpletet: Be aware that there has been some connection issues on the default port so it might be a good idea to set up a 2nd server using the web configuration interface. I run my 2nd on port 8777
<fdsd> iv already hacked the livecd, and everything works except that
<Crell42> No one knows how to install Dapper from CLI instead of GUI?
<PurpleTet> i just need the client
<PurpleTet> BlueEagle: i just need the client atm
<ubuntu> Crell42: syre
<PurpleTet> not the server
<ubuntu> sure*
<stray77> fdsd, probably the oem install from the alternate install cd would let you do that sort of thing.
<Thordasin> i think you can only install ubuntu from text with the 3rd iso image not the desktop or server bu the other one
<ubuntu> Crell42:  but u need ubuntu-alternate.iso
<BlueEagle> purpletet: ahh. There has also been some issues with teamspeak and hardware mixing in linux. I think I read something about a solution to that in the faq.
<fdsd> stray77, iv already hacked the desktop livecd
<ubuntu> fdsd: there is 1 way u can do it
<BlueEagle> thordasin: so please. What happens when you attempt to scan for channels+
<BlueEagle> ?
<ubuntu> but long way '
<ubuntu> lol
<FearMoth> I'm trying to install Kubuntu Dapper on my iMac g3, and when I boot from the cd with "live" or "liveppc" it runs through loading up with the kubuntu logo, and then after a while it stops with "restarting system logger       [fail] 
<fdsd> ubuntu, how is that?
<FearMoth> or something along those lines and freezes.. anyone know why it does this?
<fdsd> ubuntu, thats cool, I really really need to do it
<Elios> OK
<Thordasin> one sec blue eagle i'm trying to get you the six lines from dmesg that describe the card
<Crell42> ubuntu: Lovely.
<Elios> i think i did somthing bad
<ubuntu> fdsd: install the system
<Elios> i forgot to comment the cd line in the sources file
<fdsd> ubuntu, iv extracted the data from the squashfs, and chrooted in, and I know how to make the iso
<ubuntu> modify changes / account and other thing u want ok
<ubuntu> ?
<J-_> is there any software that i can convert wma's to mp3's?
<Elios> and its asking for the CD
<Elios> >.>
<Crell42> How is that different from the ubuntu server install CD?
<snoops> aSt3raL specifically what are you wanting to do?
<Elios> how do i back out
<Crell42> (Which I tried, b ut that kernel doesn't have wifi)
<ubuntu> fdsd: there is a tool called make live use that to make ur own live cd
<BlueEagle> thordasin: please do not paste them directly in the channel. Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste them there if possible.
<debuntu> fdsd, i guess you'll have to look for the script that creates the user
<fdsd> ubuntu, to late, Iv already made the filesystem
<aSt3raL> snoops: just getting started.. wanted to learn some basics
<fdsd> debuntu, yeah Im tring to find it
<fdsd> debuntu, when it boots it says "Creating Live CD User". which it calls ubuntu
<fdsd> debuntu, im sure it would be simple to modify to call it what I want
<debuntu> fdsd, yeah, it has to be a script calling useradd
<snoops> aSt3raL done any programming before?
<fdsd> debuntu, ill grep for it
<debuntu> fdsd, yeah, all i can think of .. good luck ;)
<J-_> is there any software that i can convert wma's to mp3's?
<Thordasin> blue eagle this is about 10 lines is that ok to paste here?
<RamiKassab> hey guys is it possible to setup an extended desktop in ubuntu on a laptop?
<BlueEagle> thordasin: no
<debuntu> Thordasin, no
<BlueEagle> thordasin: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if at all possible
<snoops> Thordasin http://pastebin.ca
<BlueEagle> thordasin: or join the channel #flood and paste it there
<RamiKassab> I have a Dell 700m and am running 6.06 and have a second monitor connected now
<debuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Crell42> ubuntu: Where can I get this ubuntu-alternate.iso?
<RamiKassab> how do I get the desktop to extend to it?
<J-_> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RamiKassab> if at all possible
<Thordasin> the #flood is much easier
<fdsd> debuntu, what do you think the best grep command would be?
<fdsd> debuntu, grep -r useradd *  im in the etc directory
<Thordasin> are you in #flood blue eagle?
<BlueEagle> thordasin: yes
<snoops> aSt3raL is it eventual 3d game design you want or someting else?
<PurpleTet> wwooo BlueEagle the teamspeak install came wit a gui install thing :|
<debuntu> fdsd, yeah, might as well do the whole iso if you don't find it
<PurpleTet> thats like the first time for me
<aSt3raL> snoops: its just academic.. i want something to mess around with
<stray77> aSt3raL, do you have maya?
<aSt3raL> what is maya?
<fdsd> debuntu, ok
* agamotto waves
<J-_> is there any software that i can convert wma's to mp3's?
<debuntu> big split haha
<RamiKassab> guys, please, is it possible to extend a desktop to a second monitor in Ubuntu? If so, how?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<aSt3raL> well im out
<Thordasin> blue eagle what was the scan you wanted me to try?
<fdsd> debuntu, how do you search for two things at once with grep?
<msoul> hi, I did sudo apt-get install fluxbox and did put /usr/local/bin/fluxbox in ~/.xsession
<BlueEagle> thordasin: No. I was thinking about what happens when you scan for frequencies with mythtv
<msoul> but it seems I can't start fluxbox for somereason
<PurpleTet> whats ln -s ?
<msoul> any idea?
<fdsd> PurpleTet, symlink
<ubuntu> PurpleTet: it is link
<PurpleTet> what does it do?
<debuntu> fdsd, you know regular expressions?
<fdsd> debuntu, not really
<debuntu> fdsd, heh, that's how
<Edwar1> Ati wont work.. read 3 howtos and cant get the fglrxinfo
<Edwar1>  to go to ati alwasy shows Mesa
<ubuntu> PurpleTet: it is used to make shortcuts /links
<PurpleTet> ohk
<Edwar1> Anyone know anything about ati drivers?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> I know theres a wiki page on them,. :P
<Edwar1> I ran though both the wiki and the ati wiki on them
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Are there any newer gnome-pilot packages, or a better way to sync my palm treo and evolution
<jrattner1> ?
<Edwar1> both failed.
<szf> PurpleTet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<Thordasin> sorry blue eagle i'm getting my windows confused i just pasted in info aobut this problem to a girl i'm talking to on yahoo :)
<dr_willis> Edwar1,  they worked for me..  but you are being bague as to what failed.
<BlueEagle> thordasin: Hehe. Give her my regards. :)
<Edwar1> Sorry
<gary[ubuntu] > !dvd
<msoul> and idea on how can I start fluxbox?
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<debuntu> fdsd, what are you searching for now, i'll tell you
<ubuntu> msoul:  hi
<kjm> msoul : man xinit
<farous> msoul: apt-get install fluxbox
<ubuntu> msoul: during login , where u enter ur name /password
<ubuntu> msoul:  choose session as fluxbox
<dr_willis> msoul,  it should have an entryin the GDM manager, or KDM manager.. or boot to console and edit the .xinitrc and use startx
<fdsd> debuntu, i want to search /etc for ubuntu and useradd
<msoul> farous: I did that and I did put /usr/local/bin/fluxbox in ~/.xsession
<msoul> ubuntu oh, lemme try
<msoul> Brb
<farous> msoul: it should not be in local/bin how did you install
<PurpleTet> ok, ive just followed this how-to, with no luck http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16361.html
<kjm> anyone want a beer?  I'm heading to the fridge.
<farous> msoul: anyway it should have desktop entry under /usr/share/xsessions/
<PurpleTet> me
<msoul> farous: I did sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<UKMatt> kjm, sure
<ubuntu> kjm: coke?
<fildo> hey have u guys ever got a " segmentation error " while trying to ssh ?
<msoul> lemme try one second
<phargle> ew
<farous> msoul: if it does not have entry there create one for it
<Thordasin> ok blue eagle on the community site there is a web page on setting up ubuntu and mythtv
<kjm> ubuntu : sorry, there's no room in my fridge for coke.
<ubuntu> kjm:  heh
<Thordasin> I used that it has insturctions for doing command line things to setup.
<ubuntu> kjm:  np dude
<farous> !info fluxbox
<Edwar1> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340 M/350M  is the card in my laptop  mostly trying to get this to work so i can finish a 3d model i was doing
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<pansapiens> msoul: try typing which fluxbox
<Thordasin> one of them is a scan command and it fails
<farous> dam it should have never been installed in /usr/local/bin
<BlueEagle> thordasin: After looking trough the mythtv documentation I find to be way over my head here. I really cannot find out how to troubleshoot this problem. :/
<pansapiens> msoul: I apt-getted fluxbox and it is in /usr/bin not /usr/local/bin
<PurpleTet> ok, ive just followed this how-to, with no luck http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16361.html
<PurpleTet> im up to the type teamspeak part
<farous> msoul: the only way it is in /usr/local/bin if you compiled it yourself
<Thordasin> ok blue eagle I appreciate the atempt :)
<jah_raztah> will dapper be getting gnome 2.16 once the final version is released in september?
<jah_raztah> as an update
<ese5> has anyone installed ipw3945 drivers in ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> thordasin: What did you think about my aalib (ascii art) and braille terminal joke btw? I hope you didn't find it tasteless. :)
<farous> jah_raztah: perhaps in backports. normally ubuntu release freeze after a major release
<msoul> thanks ubuntu, farous pansapiens
<jah_raztah> yes but ubuntu did get gnome 2.14.3
<Thordasin> I actually missed the whole joke :) sorry
<ubuntu> msoul: did it work?
<jah_raztah> dapper*
<msoul> yeah
<ubuntu> kool
<pansapiens> yay
<msoul> you know, whenever I Alt+() it prints B on Xterm
<farous> msoul: grab some of the cool themes so your experience will be superb ;)
<ese5> i'm trying to install iwp3945 drivers and the install guide wants me to have /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent ...  anyone have any ideas?
<ivx> can anyone tell me what the command is to setup root right after fresh install?
<msoul> farous: I honestly don't know why but I am sure I'll do that ;-)
<ese5> this directory/file doesn't seem to exist
<jah_raztah> well i hope it gets 2.16 because i don't see a reason to update to edgy eft since it will be more of an experimental release, but i would like to have gnome 2.16 once it release for obvious reasons
<BlueEagle> Well I'm off to bed. You all have a good one.
<Thordasin> well blue eagle this girl is demanding my atention and not computer stuff :) so i'm gonna close mirc so i can concentrate thanks and nice to meet all of you.
<ubuntu> ivx: sudo passwd root
<silverton> How would I get Ubuntu to recognize a sata hard drive during install?  It won't recognize mine.
<ivx> ubuntu yeah thanks
<ubuntu> np
<Thordasin> bye all
<ubuntu> Thordasin:  tc bro
<ubuntu> god bless
<msoul> farous: is it like apt-get install themenamehere?
<BlueEagle> jah_raztah: It will probably be availible on backports as soon as it's buildt and tested for ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> ...but I left.
<jrsims> hey, is there a command to launch Gnome's "Trash"?
<jah_raztah> ok
<farous> msoul: nope you search for fluxbox themes on the net. i use google
<jrsims> I want to put a trash icon on my desktop
<ese5> ubuntu should detect sata and work fine
<specialbuddy> hello
<silverton> ese5, I guess I could try again =/
<msoul> farous: ah okie
<ese5> silverton: installing from the iso?
<specialbuddy> can someone help me?
<silverton> a cd
<ese5> yeah
<jrsims> I want to put a trash icon on my desktop. Can someone tell me how to do this?
<ese5> i dunno i have sata and had no trouble
<specialbuddy> I tried to set up xgl and it screwed up my gdm
<specialbuddy> I want it back to the way it was before
<ubuntu> jrsims:  do this
<BlueEagle> silverton: Are you perrorming a survey or do you actually have a problem? If it's the latter then asking a question pertaining to your problem usually helps.
<ubuntu> jrsims:  right clik on the panel which is at the bottom
<jrsims> k
<farous> msoul: gkrellm is a must get by the way with fluxbox. will tell you the status of your sys. it is in the repos and install some of the packages that are based on it
<BlueEagle> performing*
<BlueEagle> I just am never getting to bed at this rate. :/
<silverton> BlueEagle, it's a question.  I was just wondering which driver module I might need to load
<msoul> farous: could you tell me how can I do that?
<ubuntu> there choose add to panel
<farous> msoul: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can switch off the framebuffer in the alternate mode of the CD installation? What are my boot time options with the alternate mode?
<cafuego> jrsims: That one's mildly tricky.
<msoul> tenner: yeah
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me get gdm fixed
<BlueEagle> silverton: From the info you've provided I am eager to guess "the right one for your device".
<farous> msoul: use your package manager to search on gkrellm to see what plugins for it you can use too
<jrsims> ubuntu: done
<silverton> lol >.<
<ubuntu> specialbuddy:  what is wrong?
<silverton> again, I wasn't sure if there was a generic one that would work or not...
<jrsims> cafuego: what do I have to do?
<kjm> harisund : http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+boot+cd+framebuffer&spell=1
<BlueEagle> silverton: Ahh, sata drive?
<msoul> okie
<ubuntu> jrsims:  in new window that open , get trash applet
<BlueEagle> silverton: are you on the livecd now?
<silverton> BlueEagle, no, windows
<silverton> but yes, I'm trying to install it on a sata hard drive
<specialbuddy> well I can only use my computer in recovery ubuntu
<harisund> kjm bad luck. There are only bugs and stuff. There are no 'boot time options'
<ubuntu> specialbuddy: what error u get via gdm?
<BlueEagle> silverton: ok. Do you know if your network is properly set up on the live cd? (ie. did you try browsing the web while running on the live cd?)
<jrsims> ubuntu: you want me to add trash to the panel?
<cafuego> jrsims: The easiest way would be to install the 'gtweakui' package, then run 'gtweakui-nautilus' and tick the 'Show trash icon' box.
<specialbuddy> I can't remember ubuntu
<silverton> no, the onboard NIC isn't supported, so I put a supported one in
<kjm> harisund : sry then.  I dunno
<jrsims> cafuego: what does that package give me besides trash?
<silverton> so, well, to answer your question, yes I can browse the web from the live cd
<specialbuddy> I tried to set up xgl and messed it up
<ese5> anyone installed ipw3945 drivers by hand?
<cafuego> jrsims: A few more twekable options for natilus, your gnome session, galeon and the menus.
<jrsims> cafuego: k cool
<silverton> if it helps, it's the nforce 430 chipset
<BlueEagle> silverton: ok. Would you be so kind as to boot from the live cd and join this channel using either xchat or irssi (xchat being the most-like-mIRC graphical client)
<ubuntu> jrsims:  well i keep it there
<ubuntu> works for me :)
<jrsims> ubuntu: ok. Yeah, I knew how to do that.
<cafuego> jrsims: it's a shortcut to otherwise tedious navigation in the configration editor (essentially regedit for Gnome)
<ubuntu> well u can always make a shortcut
<ubuntu> if u want
<jrsims> cafuego: after its installed, where do I go to use it?
<silverton> personal opinion: mirc sucks balls...  I'm using xchat right now.     I'm not really "linux-stupid"  I know my way around, but yeah, I can do that
<jrsims> cafuego: nm
<msoul> farous: installed gkrellm
<cafuego> jrsims: Run it from a terminal
<ivx> does anyone know why when i do modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens?
<cafuego> jrsims: gtweak<tab>
<silverton> now I just gotta find it ^_^
<ubuntu> cafuego: got a link for it?
<BlueEagle> silverton: Clue is that I'll need to see what lspci thinks about your sata chip. :)
<cafuego> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<silverton> okay
<ubuntu> cafuego:  ty
<farous> msoul: did you look at the plugins like gkrellm-x86info and gkrellm-volume
<silverton> BlueEagle, I don't have the latest 6.06, I think I have the 5.10 live cd though, is that okay?
<BlueEagle> silverton: In most cases it should be supported OTB but I've got no experience with the 430 chipset.
<farous> msoul: to run it type gkrellm. if you like it add it to the startup script
<msoul> farous: I didn't started yet googling on how to do so
<BlueEagle> silverton: I see. So you've got the dapper alternate install cd?
<ubuntu> cafuego:  ty
<BlueEagle> silverton: shouldn't matter as the sata chip will probably be reported the same. :)
<silverton> no, I don't have a drapper cd, to my knowledge at least
<farous> msoul: googling for? if you installed it to run it just type gkrellm in a terminal :). anyway will leave you to have fun with fluxbox now :)
<silverton> oh, haha, it's 5.04...
<msoul> farous: cool
<BlueEagle> silverton: I see, so you're installing breezy?
<silverton> some reason, I thought it was 5.10 ;D
<BlueEagle> hoary?
<msoul> farous: thanks a bunch!
<farous> msoul: your welcomed :)
<BlueEagle> silverton: I really do recomend you getting a dapper disc then as hoary is way old and much has changed since then. :)
<silverton> k, I found a kubuntu 5.10 cd, but I'll boot the ubuntu 5.04 live
<ubuntu> bbl
<ubuntu> tc guys
<silverton> BlueEagle, can we still check it out?
<msoul> is there a way though like having it on the sidebar
<ubuntu> god bless
<BlueEagle> silverton: however it should be possible to completely upgrade from hoary.
<msoul> tyt ubuntu
<BlueEagle> silverton: sure we can.
<BlueEagle> silverton: Just one thing
<silverton> ?
<BlueEagle> silverton: what makes you think that the drive is not supported?
<wheelswitch> where can i check my crontab mail?
<BlueEagle> silverton: ie. which error have you stoumbled upon?
<silverton> no error
<lufis> Has anyone else noticed that sometimes CD playback breaks up?
<silverton> jsut when it goes to the partioner, there isn't a drive
<BlueEagle> silverton: I see. :/
<silverton> That's why I assume the sata chip isn't supported :P
<UKMatt> does anyone knwo why i would have trouble resizing a partition to make it bigger?
<BlueEagle> silverton: Well I would love to help but unfourtenatly I am really too tired.
<silverton> shall I boot from the hoary live cd?
<pansapiens> lufis: I had some weirdness like that on my Toshiba laptop
<silverton> oh okay, that's cool :P
<silverton> I do appreciate the insight
<specialbuddy> can someone post thier gdm.conf-custom file?
<wheelswitch> where can i check my crontab mail?
<BlueEagle> silverton: but you might want to check out lspci on the live cd.
<BlueEagle> silverton: ...and it might be a problem with the old version of the software.
<silverton> k, I'll do that
<silverton> I'm in the process of download the latest install cd
<BlueEagle> silverton: if at all possible I would recomend you get a dapper install cd.
<BlueEagle> silverton: :D
<lufis> pansapiens: Hmmm... I don't know why. I have DMA on... and it doesn't seem to be restricted to just one program. Both Banshee and Rhythmbox skip on a perfectly clean CD
<silverton> flying at 700KB/s I'll have it in 7 minutes, lol
<UKMatt> when I pull up GParted off the live CD, i can resize down one partition, but when I try to make the other larger it wont let me
<pansapiens> lufis: solved it by turning DMA off ..eg hdparam -d 0 /dev/cdrom
<BlueEagle> silverton: I hope that cures your ailment if not I'll be back in approx 10 hours or so (unless I'm drunk at that time. Hard to tell now really)
<silverton> alrighty, I most definitely will not be awake :P  I'm quite the night owl
<specialbuddy> is there a site where I can view config files for ubuntu because I changed some of mine without saving and now I can't get anything besides a terminal
<silverton> I see light, and it's sleep time ;)
<lufis> pansapiens: Did it work for you?
<BlueEagle> silverton: so am I but now it's 7:12 am here. :p
<fdsd> hey guys, I want to modify the ubuntu livecd, I want to change the user it creates from ubuntu to something else, how would I go about doing that?
<silverton> gotcha, tis only a mere 10:11pm here
<harisund> Does anybody know what boot time options I can pass to the alternate CD kernel?
<BlueEagle> again I try to leave but now I've logged off all the other stuff. GOod night.
<specialbuddy> is there a site where I can view config files for ubuntu because I changed some of mine without saving and now I can't get anything besides a terminal
<specialbuddy> ?
<silverton> night dude
<pansapiens> lufis: Yeh, it did strangely.  Just worth a try ... if it does it on every CD.
<ese5> i'm trying to install drivers for my intel 3945 wifi card and i get this error when typing the commands they provide in the install:
<kjm> specialbuddy : Is it X that isn't working?
<ese5> sed: can't read  /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent: No such file or directory
<Elios> how does samba feel about USB printers?
<BlueEagle> specialbuddy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<specialbuddy> could be that or gdm
<lufis> pansapiens: Ok, thanks :)
<silverton> Elios, my USB printer works
<specialbuddy> probably both
<pansapiens> lufis: you can always turn it straight back on again if it doesn't help :)
<silverton> HP Deskjet 3550
<Elios> ok
<specialbuddy> I think gdm is the problem though
<Elios> well the driver for the printer was in the live cd in the GUI
<specialbuddy> that's why I was wondering if I could look at the gdm.conf file
<Elios> not sure how to do that with the comandline
<kjm> Elios : It is a little jealous of their USB looks, and the fact that they have more "friends".  But, samba is a push over, and shares everything.
<Elios> lol
<Elios> ;p
<Elios> hmmm
<kjm> ..
<Elios> mount: can't find /home in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wheelswitch> where can i check my crontab mail?
<Elios> how do i fix that
<waseem> hi im having trouble with CUPS, it wont restart properly
<eternaljoy> I have block popups enabled in Firefox and installed the adblock popup as extension!  Yet mail.com still has popups appear! Any solution please?
<tanath> i have an odd problem. i can't turn on numlock. no prob with capslock though
<[jb] > to change gcc permissions, do i have to know where is it installed?
<kjm> jb : It is usually beneficial.
<waseem> is anyone here familiar with printing?
<dalila> how do i get flash to work in firefox, what pkgs do i need ? thxs totally new need to view something quickly
<tanath> oh, and alt+tab doesn't work
<kjm> jb : But, why do you need to alter the permissions for gcc?
<[jb] > kjm, i know, but i dont need it on my server
<[jb] > kjm, security
<kjm> sudo rm <dir>/gcc ?
<tanath> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[jb] > kjm, i really dont want to remove, i just want to set the permissions to superuser only
<lmosher> Ok I totally screwed up my X... I installed some manual .deb packages trying to get XGL to work. SImple stuff just xgl, compiz glibz-xgl and mesa-cvs
<[jb] > i got it, i need to run whereis gcc to see where it is installed
<lmosher> it didn't work, I uninstalled the four packages
<lmosher> rebooted and gdm just -fails-
<kjm> jb : which gcc
<lmosher> dumps me to a TTY login
<kjm> jb : command $which gcc : should be in /usr/bin
<lmosher> startx doesn't work either. No errors that I can find. Any easy way to re-install X/gdm so I can start at this again? i'd hate to re-install -everyting-
<kjm> then a simple chmod will do the tricl
<Elios> OK
<kjm> *trick
<Elios> next fun thing i want to atempt
<dalila> what repo is flashplugin nonfree?
<lmosher> But I'm 2 seconds from just reinstalling the whole OS since it's fairly quick..I'd just lose a lot of configuration. Any tips?
<larka06> I did not find a topic so I will ask a question about DNS (named.conf) if that is ok
<dalila> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjm> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Elios> is there a way i can make this box force logins on the windows clients befor letting them on the network
<bigfuzzyjesus> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<bigfuzzyjesus> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Elios> like RADIUS kinda thing
<Elios> soo say i have the clinets use dhcp
<Elios> and thay dont get a usable ip till thay log in and auth with the server
<pansapiens> !blast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> can anyone tell me what their gdm.conf-custom file looks like?
<tanath> lmosher: undo any changes you made according to whatever guide(s) you used and follow this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<kjm> specialbuddy : Is this from a borked xgl install?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<larka06> ubotu  To install flash plugin just go to adobe and get the gz uncompress it then install in the terminal with ./
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about To install flash plugin just go to adobe and get the gz uncompress it then install in the terminal with ./ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> I want it back to normal
<kjm> specialbuddy : get rid of that file.  and things should get better
<tanath> specialbuddy: use this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<specialbuddy> just get rid of it all together?
<Warbo> specialbuddy: I installed AIGLX but Xorg was screwed so I still use Xorg-air, just not with Compiz :(
<kjm> specialbuddy : listen to what tanath says ^^
<specialbuddy> well I just want to know how to make it back to normal
<specialbuddy> I don't want xgl right now
<specialbuddy> I'll mess with that later
<tanath> specialbuddy: just comment out the changes you made
<tanath> specialbuddy: for both gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom
<larka06> Does anybody know if in the named.conf (DNS) can I comment out the first include statement going to named.conf.options
<tanath> specialbuddy: for the custom file, they should be at the bottom. follow the guide you used again only undo things instead. :P
<specialbuddy> well I just erased the whole thing and replaced it with another one
<tanath> specialbuddy: don't forget gdm.conf too
<tanath> specialbuddy: only keep that one
<specialbuddy> I don't know if I did anything to gdm.conf
<tanath> specialbuddy: there should be 1 or 2 changes you made to that one too... a timeout thingy and maybe something else
<Warbo> specialbuddy: When you say "erased the whole thing" I really hope you mean "changed it's filename", since that is a pretty major change which you may (as in: now) regret
<tanath> specialbuddy: a display thingy
<tanath> Warbo: in this case, it's ok, but good advice
<specialbuddy> well I just cleared the contents and replaced it with one I found
<specialbuddy> but I want to know if anyone can post their gdm.conf-custom
<danieleboyo> i am having some slight samba trboule
<tanath> specialbuddy: http://pastebin.ca/137207
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm running dapper on my thinkpad and i cant get fn+f4 to work (put the laptop into sleep mode)
<danieleboyo> with retrieving a file from another computer
<specialbuddy> thanks
<unix_infidel> the default stuff plus tpb is installed but i still cant get it to work.
<unix_infidel> it worked fine in breezy but since this upgrade to dapper things are broken.
<acad> what do i need my cd writer device set to in order to use k3b?
<[jb] > where's located the file with all services available for the users?
<tanath> specialbuddy: the commented lines can be deleted
<specialbuddy> do I need it to equal 1 for Xgl if I use ATI
<unix_infidel> anyone with some insight?
<specialbuddy> because mine says 0
<specialbuddy> that might be a problem?
<tanath> specialbuddy: use 1
<ese5> how does ubuntu handle hotplug / udev?
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> I'm going to try that
<tanath> specialbuddy: follow the guide i linked you to
<tanath> specialbuddy: it's the one that works
<specialbuddy> if this works then it would be great:)
<tanath> specialbuddy: i'm using it now
<specialbuddy> is it nice
<JhonnyB> hi everybody
<tanath> specialbuddy: aside from a couple minor glitches, it's great
<IcemanV9> after i installed fglrx, i typed my username .. MAN! the fonts were BIG. how can i fix the size of font
<IcemanV9> DANG LAG!
<larka06> can anyone see me?
<JhonnyB> im very new to lunix and need help plz
<tanath> larka06: nope
<Warbo> larka06: No, but I can see what you type
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Ask away
<tanath> Warbo: ;p
<larka06> Ok how do I get seen?
<specialbuddy> cool
<Warbo> larka06: Get a webcam
<tanath> larka06: webcam?
<specialbuddy> I'm going to restart
<specialbuddy> thanks
<tanath> np
<phoenix198> Can anyone help me install ndiswrapper?  I'm still fairly new to linux and am having problems with the install.
<ese5> :-(
<JhonnyB> first thing i need to ask is, is there a way to boot and run it directly from usb stick?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<tanath> specialbuddy: btw, make sure you have direct rendering before you switch
<JhonnyB> thanx warbo,
<Warbo> JhonnyB: And I am probably the guy to ask 'cos I wrote it
<larka06> Ok I understand.  I am only interested in getting the answer to the necessity of the first include statement in the ,DNS, named.conf
<JhonnyB> oh great warbo
<JhonnyB> i desprately neeed help warbo
<larka06> Is there anyone here who may know about named.conf
<Warbo> JhonnyB: What is the problem
<JhonnyB> i so new to lunix and dont kno anything to start from
<Warbo> JhonnyB: What is it you want to do?
<tanath> anyone have any idea why numlock might not work?
<JhonnyB> warbo i bout a ultrapc oqo
<phoenix198> Anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper installs? (and feel like assisting me, please)
<Warbo> OK, I don;t know what that is
<Warbo> carry on :)
<tanath> or alt+tab?
<JhonnyB> i can give u web site for it
<JhonnyB> it has some ubountu support
<Warbo> Well it would be no use really. To help you I need to know either what problem you have, or what you want to do
<msoul> okie, I did tar -xvf vlaad_vlaadworld.tar.bz2, how can I change it to that theme for instance in fluxbox
<JhonnyB> ok wat i want is to run it directly from usb without hdd
<markedwards> Can anyone give me the lowdown on dapper-backports?  Is it down?  Are there just none?
<JhonnyB> and at oqo site there r all the drivers for uboutu
<Warbo> JhonnyB: OK, how new is the computer? Since new ones can usually boot off USB, but slightly older ones can't (like mine, so I made a boot CD to let me)
<UKMatt> where do you install a metacity theme?
<Warbo> ~/.themes
<Warbo> (~=home)
<JhonnyB> yes its very new
<JhonnyB> plus it does boot
<tanath> markedwards: it exists... but i have it disabled, so dunno if it's working
<danieleboyo> so anyone help with samba?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: OK, then you may be able to just install Ubutnu to a USb drive like any other drive
<JhonnyB> i actually successfully boot knoppix for usb
<markedwards> tanath: well, it "exists" but it doesn't appear to actually have any packages in it
<msoul> UKMatt: in /home/user
<tanath> markedwards: o.O
<JhonnyB> can i pm u warbo?
<Warbo> Oh yeah, ~=$HOME (not /home :) )
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Is it really necissary? If so then go ahead
<msoul> Warbo: so mv themename to ~/.themes that's all?
<UKMatt> msoul, i thought you just dragged it into the theme menu
<msoul> or am I misunderstanding you here
<JhonnyB> thanx warbo
<markedwards> tanath: i.e., http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz is a 0K file
<msoul> UKMatt: no, first day with fluxbox :/
<IcemanV9> install ubuntu onto usb stick?! is there room on it?
<UKMatt> msoul, fluxbox?
<msoul> yeah
<Warbo> UKMatt: You can drag 'n' drop it into the theme tool, or extract it to $HOME/.themes. Either way works
<Warbo> Oh wait, are you the Fluxbox guy? Sorry
<UKMatt> warbo, thats what i thought but it isnt working... and i have no idea what fluxbox is
<msoul> :o
<tanath> markedwards: i think you're right: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tanath> markedwards: no dapper-backports listed in the dropdown list
<msoul> I think it should appear in styles, no?
<Warbo> UKMatt: OK, someone else then :) You just need to drag the .tar.gz (or .tar.bz2) into the window and it should work. Or else extract it into the .themes folder in your home (it is hidden) and then launch the Theme tool (it may be in the "Detailed Settings" or whatever that button on the right is)
<danieleboyo> samba, anyone?
<markedwards> tanath: isn't that kind of bizarre?  I can think of 2 or 3 I'd really like to have
<Warbo> IcemanV9: http://www.freshcreation.nl/comments.php?id=180_0_1_0_C
<phoenix198> I need some help with ndiswrapper if anyone can assist.  (already searched forums and checked ndis wiki).
<UKMatt> warbo, yeah i've always dragged in and i just got a theme from gnome-look.org so its legit, but when i go to install its saying the file format is invalid
<JhonnyB> warbo can i have a bit of ur time? plz
<Warbo> UKMatt: Try the "manual" way of extracting it yourself in the .themes folder
<msoul> Warbo: Warbo I did tar -xvf vlaad_vlaadworld.tar.bz2
<msoul> and I thought I'd see it in styles after
<Warbo> msoul: if YOU are the FLuxbox guy, then I once themed Fluxbox a long time ago. I forgot how
<IcemanV9> wow. didn't know it does exist. thought 1 or 2 gb available. thks for the link, Warbo.
<tanath> markedwards: yeah... and i even found mirrors taht are in a similar state
<msoul> ah okie
<Warbo> IcemanV9: Well, I doubt JhonnyB has one :)
<tanath> markedwards: apparently it simply hasn't been implemented yet
<bigfuzzyjesus> ubuntu off topic is soo where its at
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Looks like PMs are disabled for you. Maybe if you are not registered
<danieleboyo> i was trying to transfer a file from a windows computer to a linux computer through samba on the linux computer and it did not work, saying i did not have permition...any help?
<tanath> danieleboyo: i haven't used samba with linux, but it's not too difficult to use an ftp server
<markedwards> tanath: weird.  I just posted to the webforums.  seems like they should be up by now.
<tanath> danieleboyo: gproftpd
<danieleboyo> tanath: i just want to transfer a fiel from one computer to another, and they are connected by crossover
<JhonnyB> i got one pm from u warbo
<|ryan|> how do install ubuntu to my had drive from the command line on the live CD?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Really? There was no PM session initiated on my end
<|ryan|> I can't seem to get X working.
<haasteem> hi, so i just finished upgrading from breezy to dapper... and right near the end, something went wrong...
<JhonnyB> u saw u typed, are u getting it
<Warbo> |ryan|: The short answer, you can't. The long answer, get the alternate CD. The really complicated answer, fdisk and debootstrap
<haasteem> it gave an error and it had something to do with firestarter
<RamiKassab> hey do you guys know how to link the volume control buttons on a keyboard to adjust both master and headphone volume?
<tanath> danieleboyo: do they have net access? if so, you could use a hosting site, or gmail or something to transfer
<Warbo> JhonnyB: If PM isn't working then just talk in here
<JhonnyB> ok warbo
<tanath> danieleboyo: haven't tried with a crossover yet
<haasteem> so all i could do was click ok in the error dialog and the upgradewas cut short
<RamiKassab> on my laptop, if I have speakers/headphones plugged in, using the colume control buttons built into the keyboard only adjusts the master volume which doesn't affect external speakers/headphones, only the internal ones. Any idea on how to resolve this?
<haasteem> when i rebooted it said that it can't load hardware drivers...
<haasteem> i have no sound right now, but the rest seems to be working...
<JhonnyB> as i said, i need to run it directly from usb stick, along with all hardware drivers
<haasteem> how can i solve this problem?
<FunnyLookinHat> RamiKassab, best suggestion I could give you is to search ubuntuforums.org for your laptop type and sound issues
<JhonnyB> all the ubuntu drivers r on oqo site
<FunnyLookinHat> RamiKassab, that sortof thing is very hardware dependant
<danieleboyo> tanath: would you know of someone who would know a bit more?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Most hardware drivers come with Ubuntu by default. You only need to bother with them after it is installed anyway
<RamiKassab> FunnyLookinHat: tried that but I'm not finding much help
<RamiKassab> FunnyLookinHat: I'll keep lookin I guess :(
<zack__> i downloaded wolfenstien enemy territory and its a .run file how do i install it?
<LJHarb> i want to add a line to some of my users' .bashrc files so that screen opens up in multiuser mode, and my account is acladded. how can i do this?
<Warbo> zack__: "chmod u+x filename.run && sudo ./filename.run"
<|ryan|> Warbo: any idea why X doesn't work?
<unix_infidel> anyone here with a thinkpad t42 running ubuntu dapper having problems with thinkpad going into sleep mode on fn+f4?
<JhonnyB> but like this pc is very new and different, its as small as pda
<FunnyLookinHat> RamiKassab, yea sorry....   If you don't find anything you should consider posting a bug on launchpad concerning it so that it can be fixed in the next release
<|ryan|> I am trying to install on a G3 iMac
<tanath> danieleboyo: sorry. i've forgotten a lot, so i'm of limited help right now
<unix_infidel> this worked fine with ubuntu breezy, but after this freshinstall to dapper it isnt working correctly.
<JhonnyB> so i doubt it the os will pick drivers automatically
<Warbo> |ryan|: No idea sorry. I've only used a Mac for, like, 5 mins at a museum :)
<tanath> lol
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Oh. Hang on I'll check the link
<RamiKassab> FunnyLookinHat: ok I will. I know lots of people have this problem but they're still looking for a sollution to it
<JhonnyB> ok
<JhonnyB> its www.oqo.com
<|ryan|> anyone else know how to make this infernel thing work?
<|ryan|> or how I can upgrade my existing install?
<wahjava> hi channel
<dibblego> which directory is conventionally used to install software that is distributed in .tar.gz?
<JhonnyB> there u can click on support and in there linux
<LJHarb> anyone know the command line option for screen to enable multiuser mode and acladd?
<danieleboyo> tanath, its ok, do you know anyone that could help?
<dibblego> I've seen about 43 trillion different conventions /opt /usr/share /usr/local
<tanath> sorry
<wahjava> I've copied mysql database from another computer and the mysql database doesn't contains "debian-sys-maint" user
<tanath> ftp might work though
<wahjava> what privileges do I need to grant
<unix_infidel> anyone??
<LJHarb> wahjava, cant you just export your old db as sql commands, and batch create it on the new machine? trhen privs dont matter
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: I went the /opt route when I got new Firefox versions.  Pretty much up to you.
<haasteem> hi, so i just finished upgrading from breezy to dapper... and right near the end, something went wrong...
<haasteem> when i booted up it said it couldn't load hardware drivers
<wahjava> LJHarb: any other suggestions ?
<haasteem> saying /sbin/modprobe quit...
<haasteem> the upgrade quit after it gave an error and it had something to do with firestarter
<LJHarb> wahjava: i have no idea about privs, im new to linux, but you can export both data and structure to a text file, and batch create it on the new machine. I use SQLyog for the exporting.
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, I've even considered making my own /software
<wahjava> LJHarb: ok, thanks
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Can the device act as a USB drive for a PC at all?
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: Works too.  Just set permissions how ever you need them and have at it.
<JhonnyB> yes it does
<JhonnyB> i can boot and run lnoppix from usb
<JhonnyB> only that it doesnt pick drivers
<rixth> As apt-cache search graph gives so many irrelvant results (due to the word graphical) I need to know how to make pretty graphs.
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Basically I am thinking that Ubuntu is debootstrapped onto a USB drive
<rixth> gnuplot is ugly
<|ryan|> bleh
<Warbo> !info kplot
<ubotu> Package kplot does not exist in dapper
<rixth> I don't us eKDE
<Warbo> Dammit, just a joke anyway :)
* |ryan| does a dist-upgrade from hoary
<|ryan|> How do i uninstall all the kubuntu stuff?
<newbie263> hi all, just installed ubuntu dvd, but theres very little installed software, how do i add the dvd to sources.list
<haasteem> does someone know what may have gone wrong?
<joe_> i just installed the ati proprietary drivers, but i dont see fglrx in lsmod, what file do i edit to add fglrx to have it autoload on startup?
<JhonnyB> i dont kno wat u exactly mean warbo
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Can you boot up a regular desktop/laptop from an Ubuntu CD?
<Ademan> does the font exist that the ubuntu logo was done in?
<Warbo> joe_: /etc/modules
<Warbo> Ademan: Look on the Wiki
<JhonnyB> i never tried ubuntu, but i tried other os and knoppix, they all work
<JhonnyB> and reatogo too
<Warbo> Ademan: If you find an SVG of the Ubuntu logo then they will link to it
<Ademan> oh alright, thanks
<newbie263> hi all, just installed ubuntu dvd, but theres very little installed software, how do i add the dvd to sources.list
<Warbo> JhonnyB: I mean you will need access to the Internet and your USB drive (without running off the USB drive, so an Ubuntu CD would be best)
<joe_> Warbo, i can't figure it out, i know fglrx is installed yet it returns "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory"
<JhonnyB> yes prooly ur right
<JhonnyB> but eventually i need to run it from usb, coz its not easy to carry external usb drive
<warlock> In /etc/motd is there someway to display the users IP (the one who just logged on and sees the motd)?
<Acid___> joe_: have you installed the resticted modules ?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Then the drive can be formatted and the "debootstrap" tool can be used, which installs a bare minimum Ubuntu system on a drive. Then "chroot" can enter that new installation without rebooting, so things can be installed and configured
<joe_> Acid___, yep
<ashik> Dear All
<JhonnyB> and even the drivers can be?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Then just plug the USB drive into your weird mini-PC thingie
<warlock> In /etc/motd is there someway to display the users IP (the one who just logged on and sees the motd)?
<Acid___> joe_: and also xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<ashik> I am having problem with apt-get command
<JhonnyB> lol
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Everything can be set up during the chroot stage from within an Ubuntu Cd on a PC
<JhonnyB> great
<JhonnyB> but warbo
<Benny> Hi
<joe_> Acid___, i found fglrx.ko, it's in /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/misc/fglrx.ko not in volatile/fglrx.ko
<Benny> i have a little problem with ubuntu
<JhonnyB> i kno well bout dos and windows, but nothin bout linux
<joe_> AccessExcess, but modprobe wants to load the nonexistant one in /volatile
<Acid___> joe_: and you can't modprobe it ?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: I know, I was just expressing what I was planning
<JhonnyB> so i dont even understand terms like debooting of chroot
<joe_> Acid___, i didnt mean AccessExcess
<warlock> how do I change the hostname of the server again?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Do you have access to an Ubuntu Live CD (probably needs to be Ubuntu)
<Benny> i want to write a executable file which do this commands:!. sudo bash 2. cd /etc/init.d 3. ./openvpn start
<JhonnyB> warbo, ill be so grateful for ur help, and im even very happy to pay u for ur time and work
<Benny> can somen help me
<ashik> hi Warbo
<Warbo> JhonnyB: No money needed :)
<JhonnyB> i dont kno how to get one warbo
<Warbo> ashik: Hi
<Benny> i want to write a executable file which do this commands:1. sudo bash 2. cd /etc/init.d 3. ./openvpn start
<Warbo> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ashik> Please help me
<Acid___> joe_: try tom move the module to /misc to see if it works
<Hagbarddenstore> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hagbarddenstore> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CokeNCode> ok, guys, i'm trying to set up a mail servre on my ubuntu box temporarily for hte purpose of testing some software
<JhonnyB> ok so u recomend i download the cd first?
<CokeNCode> does smtpd come installed by default
<CokeNCode> if so, how do i start it
<ashik> my apt-get install build-essential command is not working
<Hagbarddenstore> !stipud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stipud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe_> Acid___, gotta restart X, brb
<CokeNCode> if not ... how do i install it and start the service running ?
<Hagbarddenstore> ashik:  build-essentials
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Yes, since debootstrap relies on different scripts for different Debian-based systems, so only an ubuntu CD will contain the Ubuntu install scripts
<th1a> ashik is a friend in Nepal who is trying to get Ubuntu running...
<Warbo> ashik: What is teh error?
<JhonnyB> ok im goin there
<th1a> My understanding is that the install went ok, but build-essential, subversion, etc.
<joe_> Acid___, crazyness that did it, thanks
<warlock> how do I change the hostname of the server again?
<th1a> isn't found when he tries to apt-get them.
<Acid___> joe_: no problem :)
<Benny> i want to write a executable file which do this commands:1. sudo bash 2. cd /etc/init.d 3. ./openvpn start
<th1a> I am baffled.
<Warbo> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<joe_> Acid___, it's a weird problem, i followed the ubuntu ati binary driver guide to the letter
<CokeNCode> guys , smtp daemon
<Warbo> Hmm, they all seem to be in main
<CokeNCode> quick help here
<alexcamilo> how good is ubuntu with onboard SATAs? Is it like PATA? i've only done PATA before with linux cause i didnt have a comp that had sata.
<Hagbarddenstore> th1a:  No repos for it maybe? Does he have Uni and Multi enabled?
<JhonnyB> warbo its showing me few files to dl
<ashik> Warbo: Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ashik> is only available from another source
<Benny> i want to write a executable file which do this commands:1. sudo bash 2. cd /etc/init.d 3. ./openvpn  start
<Mportnoy> Hello, Anyone from Costa Rica?
<Acid___> joe_: you installed the ati binary from the ati website ?
<Benny> how to write suich a file?
<JhonnyB> is there any iso image?
<Acid___> joe_: or the ubuntu one
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Get the i386 desktop CD (the 32bit PC one)
<alexcamilo> do they all work or is it hit or miss?
<thoreauputic> ashik: then the /etc/apt/sources.list is broken
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> JhonnyB: They are all ISOs aren't they? Hang on....
<trygg> Hm, my sound has borked. It worked before the reboot and I havent done anything special iirc.
<FirstStrike> hm
<LJHarb> whats iirc stand for?
<FirstStrike> is there any way to get the media keys (volume up, volume down, play/pause, stop, etc.) on a keyboard working?
<FirstStrike> i have a logitech keyboard
<JhonnyB> there show me few files to download
<ashik> Warbo: whenever i try to install build-essential it come up with error that the package is missing of obsolete
<joe_> Acid___, i used the seveay thing, it's in the ati guide, which installs the latest off ati.com i believe
<thoreauputic> LJHarb: If I Remember Correctly
<the_mook> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238395
<eggzeck> FirstStrike: I don't know about logitech, but mine work
<CokeNCode> oh k
<CokeNCode> screw this
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Get the "dapper" 32bit x86 PC desktop CD :)
<CokeNCode> i'm loading on lamp
<FirstStrike> hmm
<Acid___> joe_: ok that the reason why it failed i think
<Acid___> joe_: the ubuntu kernel is specific
<FirstStrike> do they work with xmms eggzeck?
<joe_> Acid___, it'd probably be more painless if i used the ubuntu one, but it doesnt support tv out or anything cool like that
<thoreauputic> ashik: the sources.list is wrong then
<trygg> Anyone have any clue what i should check first?
<JhonnyB> can u tell me the link warbo plz
<Warbo> ashik: Maybe your sources are wrong? See if apt-get update fails
<Acid___> joe_: ok :
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Hang on, my browser decided to open on a different set of desktops......
<eggzeck> joe_: Is your 3D Acceleration working properly?
<JhonnyB> ok warbo
<Mportnoy> any guide to install nagios on Ubuntu ?
<th1a> Warbo: He says that apt-get update works.
<Warbo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<th1a> Or at least appears to.
<JhonnyB> thanx warbo
<Warbo> Ooo, 6.06.1, never tried that
<anjin_> Hello all
<joe_> eggzeck, nope, 125fps in glxgears
<Warbo> Maybe sources work, but are not the right ones? Check against !easysource maybe
<JhonnyB> geez its too big, im on wireless internet
<ashik> warbo: well apt-get update work
<jontec> I need to boot from usb device, however I need to be able to use my cd .iso file :D
<jontec> any help?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Ah. There isn't really a small Ubuntu CD :9
<Warbo> * :(
<anjin_> Can somebody give me a hand?  I'm using Dapper as a file server for all the other PCs in the house.  I want to set permissions properly so that another pc will hsve to login with a user/pass.  How can I do this? (preferrably with a GUI, but CLI is ok too if it works)
<thoreauputic> ashik: if you can't install build-essential then your /etc/apt/sources.list is definitely *wrong*
<JhonnyB> ok dont worry
<thoreauputic> ashik: fix that first
<phoenix198> Hi, anyone know where I can get linux-kbuild packages?
<JhonnyB> ill get on dsl and dl it and burn on cd
<JhonnyB> then i can get back to u
<eggzeck> joe_: I had problems with Ubuntus default driver, especially when testing ET (Enemy Territory), the 3D was choppy and couldn't play correctly. Not that I'm a gamer, just like to play sometimes. I did get fglrx working though, but I had to replace a file called "libGL.so.1.2"
<Warbo> JhonnyB: You MAY get away with an Ubutnu package of debootstrap on another Debain based CD, like Knoppix (if you already have that)
<Warbo> JhonnyB: OK. better off with Ubuntu over DSL
<JhonnyB> yeh ill dl it
<thoreauputic> !easysource > ashik
<anjin_> i want read, wrote and execute, so even my XP boxes can see, delete, move, edit, etc...
<AngryElf> how do i make a link to an URL and stick it on my desktop?
<JhonnyB> when can i see u? , coz i need some time to get on dsl and dl it
<Warbo> jontec: Use your CD .iso file? How do you mean?
<eggzeck> joe_: What type of ATI is it? I have a Radeon 9250 on this system
<anjin_> ?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: I am in here quite a bit, since I have nothing much to do until I'm off to Uni :)
<JhonnyB> ahhh
<JhonnyB> where u from warbo?
<PFA> can someone tell me how to set my comp to shut down at midnight?
<Warbo> UK
<JhonnyB> cool, im from australia
<anjin_> Can someody help?
<Warbo> PFA: Check out CRON, or maybe install gnome-schedule (an easy interface)
<jontec> warbo: I saw something on the debian site... it allowed you to use a boot floppy to boot from usb. You wrote a .img file to your floppy and on your usb drive dropped some files and an .iso image.
<PFA> Warbo: i've checked out CRON; that's the problem
<Acid___> jontec: if the acceleration does not work, it's probably because the xorg driver is not placed at the good place
<grte> PFA: You'll have to add the command shutdown -h now to your crontab for 12 o'clock each night.
<Acid___> raah
<Acid___> jontec: it was for joe_
<JhonnyB> is it ok for u to exchange email or somethin warbo so that i can contact u?
<grte> I can't remember the syntax, but if you google it, you should find a howto that'll guide you through it.
<JhonnyB> or msn
<Warbo> jontec: Ah, yes. Booting a proper Ubuntu install can't use a floppy in my experience, since the initrd.img and vmlinuz don't fit on a floppy. I make my own boot CDs for USB
<Warbo> JhonnyB: I suppose so
<JhonnyB> u have msn messenger?
<jontec> warbo: T_T my laptop's cd drive works like 15-30% of the time. if it feels like it.
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Did you get my PM?
<JhonnyB> yesss
<trygg> What does 'ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.' mean?
<Jbirk> Hi
<ashik> thoreauputic: how can I prepare my source.list file
<Jbirk> How can I mount my digital camera on ubuntu?
<joe_> Acid___, can you be more specific?
<Jbirk> It says, A camera has been detected
<Jbirk> But I want to instead mount it as a drive letter
<thoreauputic> ashik: go to the URL that ubotu sent you in pm and follow the instructions
<Jbirk> Sorry I want to mount it as a drive.  AKA like a flash drive
<PFA> grte: pardon me, but what's a crontab? T_T (yes, i read the man page; it makes no sense to me)
<grte> Well, at any rate, this is the first time /I've/ had it, so I'm suitably pleased.
<grte> Oops, wrong window.
<Ademan> crontab is a scheduler app isnt it?
<Acid___> joe_: try to locate fglrx in your system
<Acid___> joe_: in order to find the xorg driver
<grte> PFA: Crontab is just sort of a file that lists commands to be executed at specified times.
<PFA> grte: so i find this file and edit it?
<grte> PFA: No, there's an actual command that will let you do it, though I don't remember it.
<PFA> oh
<grte> Like I said, if you google for it, or even search the forums, you'll find a howto.
<grte> I'll even take a quick look, I seem to remember one that helped me a lot...
<joe_> Acid___, the driver is the fglrx.ko file right?
<trpr11> PFA: try crontab -e
<Ademan> warbo: i'm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official  here and i can't find the font
<PFA> wtf??
<Acid___> joe_: yes
<Acid___> joe_: but not the kernel module
<PFA> okay, i'm running gnome-schedule and the terminal is repeatedly outputting "no crontab for elizabeth"
<miq> hi, i have 6.06 installed, how do i upgrade to 6.06.1?
<trpr11> PFA: opens an editor.. empty file.. look at /etc/crontab for example syntax
<grte> miq: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Acid___> miq: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<warlock> how do I change the hostname of the server again?
<trpr11> PFA: or that damned man file, which is no easy way to figure out what the heck to do with it
<SillyZ> q; installation of ubuntu via cd-rom less machine....
<JhonnyB> tanx everybody and warbo!, see u guyz later
<grte> PFA: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102625&highlight=crontab - Check that out.
<Warbo> Ademan: apparently: sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<kozhy>  :O
<grte> And basically, just follow the instructions to create a schedule, and include the command "shutdown -h now"
<Warbo> !info gnome-schedule
<ubotu> gnome-schedule: GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 507 kB, installed size 3708 kB
<eternalswd> SillyZ, what does it have?
<Warbo> Much easier. I use it to get my Yahoo mail
<Ademan> Warbo: thanks
<miq> Acid___: hmmm, it does not fetch any new packages, but my gnome is still 2.14.1
<Acid___> joe_: sorry, the driver is the fglrx_drv.so
<PFA> grte: thanks
<SillyZ> gateway solo 5300, piii-750, 256mb ram, 100gb drive w/ 8mb cache
<grte> No problem.
<warlock> Does anyone know how to change the hostname, when you login into ssh, like warlock@thehostname:
<Jbirk> Sorry
<Jbirk> how do I mount my camera?
<grte> Creating a crontab like in the guide may solve your gnome-schedule problem, as well.
<Acid___> joe_: i'm tired this morning :)
<Jbirk> I think you would like webmin
<Jbirk> You can configure cron through it
<eternalswd> SillyZ, does it have a zip drive or something like that?
<SillyZ> would like toinstall ubuntu like over the network but dont see any bootdisks for such an operation
<joe_> Acid___, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<PFA> grte: if im in crontab -e and it creates a new file automatically will it save in the right place?
<SillyZ> it can have a parrallel zip250 but cant boot off it
<athlon> how do I tell mysql to store database in another directory (that is another partitition), if I change my.cnf to use /target/dir as datadir, I'll need to initialize new tables with mysql_install_db which screws mysql
<Acid___> joe_: then locate dri
<verbose> PFA: yes
<PFA> verbose: thanks
<joe_> Acid___, locate dri spit a ton out :)
<grte> PFA: Yes.
<verbose> athlon: mysqldump and then restore it in the new location
<Acid___> joe_: fglrx_dri.so
<SillyZ> should i just pull the drive out of the laptop, set it up on another box ( 2.5 -> 3.5 converter ) then move the driveback once the installation is complete?
<eternalswd> SillyZ, check out http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<SillyZ> loading.....
<jme> so, the upgrade to 6.06.1 is more or less automatic, right?
<athlon> verbose: thanks
<FirstStrike> jme: yes
<PFA> okay one last question: if i use a 0 do i use one or two?
<joe_> Acid___, /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<verbose> PFA: one is fine...2 should be but one is standard
<Acid___> joe_: have you the ubuntu packages installed on your system (restricted modules, xorg-driver-fglrx) ?
<PFA> verbose: thanks <3
<joe_> Acid___, yeah, i'm sure they are
<Acid___> joe_: so you should remove them
<SillyZ> eternalswd so im gonna need a fully up and running installation of ubuntu before im every going to get to the PXE boot
<Acid___> joe_: because i don't know if the files you are giving me are those from the ati binary installer
<rredd4> I get this message a lot in dmesg.  Can it be fixed?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20950
<grte> PFA: Two.
<Acid___> joe_: or the ubuntu packages
<athlon> verbose: I have dumped the database using "mysqldump -A --create-options > dump.sql" how do I restore them in the new directory ?
<PFA> grte, thanks
<Acid___> joe_: then reinstall in a shell the binary driver
<grte> No problem.
<Jbirk> How can I restart X?
<Jbirk> from the terminal
<Jbirk> it is frozen
<Jbirk> I can ssh in
<FirstStrike> just ctrl + alt + backspace
<grte> Jbirk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FirstStrike> oh
<FirstStrike> from terminal :>
<tonyyarusso> So I'm reading through this Indiana education stuff, and they make a good point that teachers should be able to check each workstation through VNC to monitor internet usage and the like as necessary.  Is anyone aware of an app that would allow you to have a grid of squares representing each of the workstations that would show a thumbnail of VNC images (maybe updated only every few seconds to save bandwidth), that once a t
<trpr11> Jbirk: kills its process. killall -9 Xorg maybe
<bimberi_> Jbirk: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Mportnoy> how can I make a .deb package ?
<Aurorius> crap, can't open my synaptic --> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eternalswd> SillyZ, what OS are you going to try installing it from?
<Aurorius> anyone can help ?
<grte> Mportnoy: With checkinstall.
<Mportnoy> where do I read ?
<SillyZ> well was hoping to dual boot b/t win2k an ubuntu for migration purposes
<grte> Basically, you get the source, ./configure and make, as normal, but instead of make install, you use checkinstall, and if you're lucky it works and makes a deb.
<jontec> warbo still here?
<grte> Mportnoy: man checkinstall
<AlienX> anyone know of an "easy to use" latex editor?
<bimberi_> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<tonyyarusso> Mportnoy: The Debian New Maintainers guide is installed on the system somewhere - I'll see if I can find it.
<thoreauputic> AlienX: lyx
<SillyZ> seriously considering pulling the drive moving it to the big box here with a 2.5" to 3.5" converter, install ubuntu since its a .i386 kernel anyway, and then moving it back once the install is complete
<Jbirk> the screen on my laptop is frozen
<verbose> athlon: mysql -u <user> -p <database> < dump.sql
<Jbirk> now that I killed it
<Jbirk> but I have no prompt on it
<AlienX> thoreauputic, thanks, i'll check it out
<Jbirk> Basically, it is like I have no shell at all
<Jbirk> Just a frozen computer
<Jbirk> but ssh is workign fine
<grte> By the way, since installing compiz, my alt+tab no longer works.  Like, it'll do it's thing, show the snapshot of the apps running and scroll through them, but when I try to actually select one, it just goes back to the original app.
<grte> Anyone else experienced this?
<thoreauputic> AlienX: it's "different" - make sure you read the help ( which is very good)
<ashik> thoreauputic: thanks  u were right
<thoreauputic> ashik: :)
<Jbirk> okay
<Jbirk> well that sucks
<thoreauputic> ashik: working OK now ?
<Jbirk> my screen doesn't show anything
<SillyZ> is 6.06.1 considered stable or devel
<Aurorius> can't open my synaptic --> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, anyone ?
<Jbirk> time for teh reboot?
<bimberi_> Jbirk: ctrl-alt-f2  ??
<thoreauputic> SillyZ: 6.06.1 is just a fully updated 6.06
<ashik> Warbo: wow u people are so helpful
<Jbirk> nope
<SillyZ> k thanks thoreauputic
<ashik> thoreauputic: yes
<grte> Yeah...It's stable.
<Jbirk> SSH no longer works
<Jbirk> I did sudo init 1
<tonyyarusso> Mportnoy: Or I thought is was...anyway, that's what you're looking for.
<bimberi_> Jbirk: :(
<Jbirk> only problem is I am in run level 1
<wefwef> i tried install now and it stops somewhere while setup, and says  "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes"
<Jbirk> but my screen has a non fuctional desktop
<Jbirk> time for a reboot
<rredd4> I get "cpufreq change failed with new_state 1 and result 0"  and  "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte  1" a lot in dapper... can this be fixed?
<rredd4> dmesg
<Warbo> What do I need to install/run in order to offer a DHCP server? I want to bridge two connections, and so far I am using Firestarter for IP masquerading
<eternalswd> SillyZ, is there an OS on it currently or is it blank?
<thoreauputic> Jbirk: ssh won't work in runlevel 1 IIRC ( no networking in runlevel 1)
<Aurorius> can't open my synaptic --> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, anyone ?
<verbose> Aurorius: have you google's that?
<jack|ass> Anyone set up a multihomed Ubuntu box?  I'm doing something wrong that's resulting in me getting two default gateways.
<Jbirk> what do you mean multihomed?
<Aurorius> jack|ass: tried.. but maybe i'm using wrong keyword
<Jbirk> do you mean 2 nics?
<wefwef> help i get this error on setup : "process respawinging too fast paused for 5 minutes"
<Jbirk> Well I rebooted
<Jbirk> all is well now
<Aurorius> i'm still searching
<verbose> jack|ass: what do you mean by having 2 default gateways?
<Acid___> Aurorius: sudo apt-get install libvte4
<verbose> Jbirk: that's what multihomed means
<Warbo> I think he moves his machine between multiple locations and doesn't want to start from scratch at each
<jack|ass> verbose: i bring up the second nic and it route shows two default routes and then one nic cannot receive traffic.
<Aurorius> whoops.. just found one in the forum
<Jbirk> In that case, I have a multihoned system
<eternalswd> SillyZ, if you have Windows currently installed on the machine, you could try going to http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Jbirk> My laptop has a Wireless Nic and a Wired nic
<verbose> Jbirk: it actually says default in 2 rows?
<jack|ass> Jbirk: come to think of it, i guess my laptop fits the description too.  This is on a serve, however. :)
<wefwef> anyone help ??  i get error on setup "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes"
<Jbirk> I bet this method uses PXE
<Jbirk> for installing linux over a network
<Jbirk> It is awsome
<Jbirk> I boot linux every day at work from PXE
<NickGarvey> pxe is pretty sweet
<Jbirk> Very
<Jbirk> We run Novell/ZENWorks
<jontec> First question: is the card that you insert into a laptop called a PCMIA card? Second question, independent from the first: Would 5.10 installation detect my laptop ethernet card (you slide it into the slot) as a firewire device
<Jbirk> and for imaging we PXE boot
<Jbirk> It pulls down a small linux kernel and boots it
<verbose> jontec: pcmcia
<NickGarvey> :)
<Aurorius> Acid___: yours don't work, this one does: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4, but, thanks for your attention
<jontec> warbo:If you need to bridge connections then I have written a little something on Kubuntu wiki, but it will work on ubuntu as well I believe :D
<verbose> jontec: firewire has a built-in spec called firewire over ethernet
<cafuego> Jbirk: Have a look at the 'ltsp' project.
<verbose> jontec: the install probably is not seeing your pcmcia ethernet card as a firewire card, but seeing your firewire card as an ethernet card...which is normal
<SillyZ> ok heres a stupid one..... whats the default root password on a fresh install ?
<Acid___> Aurorius: np
<cafuego> Jbirk: Clients pxeboot, mount tiny root via nfs, then tunnel X via ssh back into the main server.
<NickGarvey> !root > SillyZ
<Jbirk> cafuego:  Where is the ltsp project?
<jontec> verbose:okay, thanks. I didn't know that I had a firewire port, though. that's interesting :D
* Warbo waits eagerly for a link..........
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: your user password is used for sudo, whereas the root acc is looked (read the article ubotu sent you for more info)
<cafuego> Jbirk: http://www.ltsp.org/
<SillyZ> ya i know how to run sudo NickGarvey... dosent do anygood if y dont know the password
<cafuego> For a one-stop setup, try 'Edubuntu.
<jontec> warbo: oh, the wiki?
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ???
<verbose> jontec: some motherboards have the firewire chipset but the (cheap) manufacturers don't put a port on the machine
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: your user password, as I said
<SillyZ> wak
<SillyZ> k
<verbose> jontec: so it's there but unusable
<Warbo> All I know is help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubutnu.com
<jontec> lol. hp that's me
<NickGarvey> :)
<Jbirk> cafuego:  Linux Terminal Service Project is awsome.  Nice concept
<Jbirk> Only thing I don't like about it is the NFS mounted root
<jontec> warbo: https://wiki.kubuntu.com/BridgeCOnnections (lemme check that link)
<Jbirk> I think they should PXE down the entire root and mount it in ram
<cafuego> Jbirk: Yup. I have a bunch of coloured iMacs netbooting off the amd64 here.
<tsumae> please make encouraging comments to the latest osnews.com article ;)
<Warbo> OK, it is just wiki.ubuntu.com then :)
<Jbirk> cafuego: Picture please.  Would be most awsome
<Warbo> Oh no, I didn't see the K :)
<cafuego> Jbirk: It doesn't matter, all they run is X; all apps run back on the server.
<eternalswd> SillyZ, did you catch the link earlier, if not check out http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<tsumae> I already contributed a useful few paragraphs to the flamebait article :)
<cafuego> Jbirk: I don't have 'em set up atm; not enough space <heh>
<Jbirk> cafuego:  Couldn't you run any app on the server you wanted?
<cafuego> Jbirk: Yup
* Warbo subconciously blocks out the K at the beginning of words in order to understand them
<jontec> lol
<SillyZ> ok last stupid question, wheres the file to change the desktop from gnome to like kde, ie desktop= ?
<Mportnoy> How can I run Microsoft Office 2003 on Ubuntu , basically for Outlook 2003?
<Jbirk> cafuego:  How long does it take to boot?
<jontec> warbo: better link
<jontec> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/BridgeConnections
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ???
<tsumae> Mportnoy: sorry, you can't.
<jontec> that one's been checked
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: on the log in screen, there should be a "session" option somewhere, use that to change to kde
<verbose> Mportnoy: you can use wine
<cafuego> Jbirk: The iMacs are pretty slow, but my laptop takes 30 seconds or so after it receives the kernel off the ltsp server.
<tsumae> Mportnoy: if you're in the corp environment, set up a windows terminal server and have them TS in to the server
<tsumae> Mportnoy: I'm switching my windows based work to ubuntu
<jontec> pay attention to the last step though the dhclient if you want your computer on the internet!
<tsumae> Mportnoy: servers as well
<NickGarvey> Mportnoy: crossover office is designed for taht
<Jbirk> tsumae:  That is an awsome idea to setup a LTSP server with RDP
<Jbirk> AT work we use terminial servers sometimes
<Mportnoy> Wine or crossover which one is better?
<Jbirk> with 30 clients
<eternalswd> SillyZ, what login manager are you using?
<Gun_Smoke> I have 2 CDROM drives.  One automounts when I put a disk in.. Fine.  I can't figure out where to locate the second one.  If it's even recognized at all on the system any ideas?
<cafuego> Jbirk: No reason the clienst can't run rdp (or vnc)
<Jbirk> Each computer has Windows XP and a licence that is probalby unecessary
<NickGarvey> Mportnoy: crossover, but its not free
<cafuego> Jbirk: When testing, I had an iMac booting off an ltsp server in vmware, using rdp to control another vmware guest running WinXP.
<Jbirk> I would say they wasted about $3000 bucks buying XP
<NickGarvey> 40 bucks
<SillyZ> intresting, no KDE option in the selection for session menu
<Jbirk> HOw challenging is it to setup LTSP?
<Aurorius> a question, after telling XChat-GNOME, to have a transparent, I can't open XChat anymore, but i can run it using sudo
<tsumae> Jbirk: I'm moving 5 underused windows servers to 1 server. Linux as the base OS, then running vmware instances for the PDC, and a windows 2k3 install which will house the 4 other underused servers. The hardware is a dual xeon 2.0GHz with 4 gigs of ram, 4 73GB SCSI ultra320 drives, and 2 36GB ultra320 drives
<cafuego> Jbirk: With only x86 clients, 1 on a scale of 0 to 10.
<eternalswd> SillyZ, are you using gdm, if so you may need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<NickGarvey> 4 gigs of ram.. thats more than is in my entire house..
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ???
<tsumae> NickGarvey: I can have up to 12GB
<cafuego> Jbirk: i used edubuntu, it does it all for you, all you do is setup the dhcp server to spit out the tftp server address
<NickGarvey> tsumae: heh nice
<fiendskull9> hey
<pontifex> cafuego: edubutu does tftp out of the box?
<jontec> crap. 5.10 won't let me continue without a network interface?
<tsumae> NickaNicka: Dell PowerEdge 2600 is a nice machine, 100% linux compatible
<Jbirk> edubuntu is what?  Server hosting the LTSP
<NickGarvey> tsumae: was it much?
<fiendskull9> im trying to install java JRE from ssh shell for my friend
<Jbirk> I did that a few weeks ago
<Jbirk> IT coems with java
<Jbirk> but you want sun java
<Jbirk> right?
<cafuego> tsumae: Are you aware of http://www.platespin.com/  ?
<cafuego> pontifex: yah
<fiendskull9> Jbirk, yeah
<Jbirk> Try this
<Jbirk> let me find my command history
<tsumae> NickGarvey: I'm not sure, the tech before me bought the machine. The past tech/admins were uneducated on how to use servers and balance applications
<Jbirk> one second
<Jbirk> java -version
<cafuego> pontifex: It's not at all hard to set it up by hand anyway
<pontifex> cafuego: nice
<Jbirk> to find your current version
<NickGarvey> :)
<tsumae> cafuego: I've never seen it
<fiendskull9> java version "1.4.2"
<fiendskull9> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<thoreauputic> !java > fiendskull9
<Jbirk> apt-get install make-jpkg
<Jbirk> oops
<Jbirk> wrong pkg
<thoreauputic> Jbirk: no need, sun java is in multiverse now
<Jbirk> apt-get install sun-java
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ???
<Jbirk> Just activeate the multiverse
<Jbirk> adn isntall sun-java
<Jbirk> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<Jbirk> that will set teh presidence
<cafuego> tsumae: Tell it the vmware server password and the windows server credentials for the boxc that needs to be migrated. Wait. Switch off windows, boot vm :-)
<Jbirk> now java -version shows sun java
<cafuego> tsumae: Costs an arm and a leg though.
<Jbirk> vi /etc/jvm
<Jbirk> and move sun to the top
<tsumae> cafuego: oh my.. god.
<Jbirk> or use the gui text editor
<tsumae> cafuego: really cool product :D
<Jbirk> you will have to chmod o+w to be able to write to it
<Jbirk> but remember to o-w when done
<Jbirk> that is safer than running the gui editor as root
<thoreauputic> Jbirk: all that is unnecessary - you use  sudo update-alternatives --config java after installing java an that's it
<tsumae> cafuego: I have to move it by hand however, because I'm merging 4 windows 2k servers in to 1. The admins in the past put a server up for each sql application
<tsumae> then the PDC.. I'm redoing it
<cafuego> <heh>
<fiendskull9> anybody know a good amd64 sources.list
<tsumae> it has.. exchange 5.5 installed currently...
<cafuego> To be fair, that's the safest option with ms sql anyway.
<tsumae> cafuego: yeah :)
<jontec> something tell me that if the detect hardware step fails, then something is not going to work correctly?
<cafuego> fiendskull9: I find it best for a desktop to run the 32bit version on one.
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ??? *help*
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, for doing what?
<tsumae> cafuego: FundWare is not a very good or stable application. I've to move the dbs and function defs by hand
<tsumae> oops, not fundware, I mean TxMS
<cafuego> ugh
<cafuego> ugh squared
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, rather for installing what?
<fiendskull9> he has an amd64 cpu, so will any sources list work?
<tsumae> Fundware is simple compared to the horror of what is TxMS
<fiendskull9> im doing the java installation
<fiendskull9> and its saying it cant find the packages
<fiendskull9> but i dont have multiverse enabled
<fiendskull9> and i saw some amd64 guys had problems
<SillyZ> how well is the partitioning tool in the ubuntu install about resizing an ntfs partition?
<NickGarvey> amd64 and java do not play nice
<NickGarvey> not at all
<verbose> SillyZ: it worked for me but i wouldn't use it on critical data
<cafuego> fiendskull9: The standard amd64 soruces.list will be fine, but some packages simply don't exist for amd64.
<btrento> does anyone in here use xfce
<SillyZ> eh its just the OS nothing important :D
<cafuego> fiendskull9: Mainly java/video/flash is going to be a problem.
<fiendskull9> ok
<NickGarvey> cafuego: and w32codecs..
<fiendskull9> but it emulates 32bit i beleive (like most amd 64 proscessors)
<NickGarvey> (cries)
<cafuego> NickGarvey: video
<NickGarvey> cafuego: oh I was thinking .wma
<fiendskull9> as it can uses regular windows as well
<o_cee> is there an ubuntu dev channeel?
<wefwef> please help i get error on setup ubuntu 6.06 desktop, "process respawning too fast paused for 5 minutes" ???
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, maybe check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=java+64
<thoreauputic> o_cee: several
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: yes.. but... all of the software in the ubuntu 64 install is 64 bit, and won't work with the 32 bit stuff
<fiendskull9> ok\
<cafuego> fiendskull9: Yes, but that requires fiddling. I run the x86 32bit version of Ubuntu on my amd64 for this exact reason.
<fiendskull9> so he is screwed java wise?
<o_cee> thoreauputic: got an error when upgrading to edgy, thought i'd mention it to someone
<NickGarvey> and I run suse 64 bit which is dual arch :)
<thoreauputic> o_cee: #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu
<verbose> yeah, i kind of wish i'd used i386 instead of amd64 on one of my  boxes
<o_cee> thoreauputic: thank you
<fiendskull9> he just wants to run frostwire
<cafuego> fiendskull9: If he wants the java browser plugin and not waste an hour setting up a chroot, then yes.
<thoreauputic> o_cee: bug reports on launchpad.net
<fiendskull9> is blackdown 64 friendly?
<cafuego> verbose: THis is why we split off /home :-)
<cafuego> fiendskull9: sun.com have an amd64 jre
<verbose> cafuego: yea, i'm just too lazy to bring the system down and reinstall :P
<jontec> I never did get blackdown to work... T_T save yourself the pain!
<cafuego> fiendskull9: Just make sure you fetch the .bin, not the .bin.rpm.
<fiendskull9> thanks captain obvious :P
<fiendskull9> im not stupid
<fiendskull9> im just not skilled in setting up java through ssh
<cafuego> verbose: I specifically make 2x10Gb of /  plus a /home .. so I can boot/run either and still run the 32bit install as chroot under the 64bit one.
<cafuego> fiendskull9: Some ppl get it wrong, you'd be amazed :-)
<jontec> hmm... gimme a sec.
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, in case you didn't see check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=java+64
<jontec> there's a book mark that I have for the one stop dapper shop
<verbose> cafuego: cool
<fiendskull9> my brother got on my linux box once, and spent an hour trying to install the aim windows binary
<i3dmaster> .themes
<jontec> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jontec> good page *nods*
<verbose> fiendskull9: an hour? that should take like 10 minutes max...and that's if everything goes wrong
<jontec> so who is the one that's doing ssh? use that page. it is a god.
<jontec> if you're the one doing java see...
<jontec> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<fiendskull9> he also asked where internet explorer was
<jontec> that bookmark/anchor
<eternalswd> fiendskull9,I must say, that's pretty funny lol
<fiendskull9> yah
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> i was tempted to rename dillo to Internet explorer
<btrento> does anyone know away to make the desktop gnome icons not show up in xfce?
<eternalswd> granted I have IE through wine for those darn IE only sites and for development purposes
<fiendskull9> btrento, did you install xubuntu-desktop, or do the manual xfce adventure?
<NickGarvey> eternalswd: how did you get IE working? I couldn't
<Ari1> Hey, is there a way to mount NTFS with rw
<eternalswd> google ie4linux
<fiendskull9> Ari1, yes, but its dangerous
<eggzeck> Man, I wonder where's joe_, I was helping him with an ATI problem, and he never returned :/
<Ari1> Well, my XP caught a virus, and I know the causes,
<Ari1> and I'm on a live CD of ubuntu
<btrento> fiendskull9, i installed xubuntu-desktop
<Ari1> to try and remove it
<Jbirk> why is it dangerous to rw to ntfs?
<fiendskull9> btrento, hmmm, it shoudlnt have that problem then
<jontec> microsoft? microsoft is most definitely the cause for all viruses. on windows, that is.
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey! How do I do su user and then not getting a Write password instead i write it all like this: su user password ? is that possible???
<jontec> it's a conspiracy I say! (just joking) too many security holes :D
<fiendskull9> Jbirk, you can screw up your ntfs partition putting a file on it
<Ari1> Yeah
<Ari1> But still
<Ari1> Oh.
<Ari1> That's not good
<Ari1> Hmmf
<Ari1> I'll just try safe mode
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey! Anyone that can be helpful?
<Ari1> ttyl
<eternalswd> Aril, try using clamwin in safemode
<Jbirk> how does writing a file from linux to an NTFS partiton mess up the filesystem?
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<btrento> fiendskull9, i know that it does the same with kubuntu
<Jbirk> Does Linux just not understand NTFS?
<jontec> I did ntfs. A little prayer and be VERY CAREFUL. Especially if you do not have a backup cd of windows.
<wefwef> HELP HELP HELP i get error on install "* Id "1" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes".... does never end!!!!
<jontec> I didn't. I was lucky
<Papageno> Which would work better on legacy laptop hardware: Ubuntu or Fedora Core?
<verbose> Jbirk: ntfs write support is beta
<RalleAb> Hello Guys! I was wondering if it is possible to set the Idle Frequency on my centrino processor to less than the standard of 600 ?
<verbose> Jbirk: which just means that things /could/ go wrong
<Jbirk> what version of linux supports write?
<verbose> Jbirk: people write to ntfs all the time without problems in linux, myself included
<Hagbarddenstore> Aaah.... Typicall for this channel... You can't get any sign of life or that you have been noticed... this channel sucks if you wanna ahve help...
<fiendskull9> btrento, ubuntu to kubuntu is a bitch
<wefwef> in the forums are no answers to threads about "* Id "1" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes"  why noone help please come on ???
<fiendskull9> because gnome makes those tiny backup files with the ~
<Jbirk> verbose:  Please tell me how
<verbose> Jbirk: 2.6 kernels have limited write support
<thoreauputic> Hagbarddenstore: if you want help, try not bagging the volunteers in the channel
<Jbirk> Please tell me how to enable it
<verbose> Jbirk: look at ntfs-3g
<Jbirk> Is that a package?
<verbose> Jbirk: i'm not sure if there's a package yet
<wefwef> come on PLEASE help someone * Id "1" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes error
<jontec> dangit. why won't it detect my hardware. THAT IS THE ONLY STEP! T_T
<Alpha232> yeah i know its bad ircing as root lol but what the heck, its only a virtual machine
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, I hate those ~ backup files, but love them at the same time, saved my butt from time to time but annoying nonetheless
<verbose> Jbirk: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<RalleAb> !centrino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about centrino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> though I am fairly surprised that I actuallly got this to work
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: why are you enabling root?
<RalleAb> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> RalleAb: centrino is a x86
<wefwef> that sucks ...
<Alpha232> Flannel: i didn't know root was disabled ;)
<fiendskull9> eternalswd, i think roxfiler should ignore those, because i use flux all the time, and those gnome files annoy the hell our of me
<Flannel> Alpha232: yep.  Ubuntu uses sudo instead
<thoreauputic> wefwef: have you tried googling the error ?
<wefwef> yes
<Hagbarddenstore> Flannel:  Huh? Not gonna enable root... Wanna exec a command as another user... it's su user -c command but i wannaa squeeze in a password to
<wefwef> no answers on any thread i found about
<Alpha232> Flannel: yeah but root isn't really disabled...  sudo passwd root  works just fine ;)
<Hagbarddenstore> so it won't ask for that
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: sudo not su
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, I believe there's an option to disable them, let me look
<Flannel> Alpha232: root is disabled by default, you're reenabling it
<uniscript> hagbarddenstore: echo passwd > su user ? or will that die out too soon?
<Alpha232> Hagbarddenstore: what is it you're really trying to do
<Alpha232> uniscript: that wpn't work at all anyways... u need a chat script to do it
<Alpha232> uniscript: plus > is redirect you might mean | pipe
<Hagbarddenstore> Alpha232:  A PHP thingie... involding changing user to me as i am the only that can do the command
<verbose> Hagbarddenstore: you can edit the sudoers file to not require a password...if you want to
<wefwef> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205529 ,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201303 , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100758 ... 0 answers :(
<Hagbarddenstore> verbose:  No....
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: -S and then pipe in a file with the password, would do what you want.  Although I'm not sure it's wise
<jontec> well screw this. I'll drop a austrumi .iso onto my usb disk :D
<Alpha232> hagbarddenstore: and is this running on apache?
<jontec> see if that works?
<verbose> Hagbarddenstore: or change the sudoers file to allow the php user to run the command
<Alpha232> hagbarddenstore: or are you using phpcli
<Hagbarddenstore> But there must be so that you can su user and write password directly... just neeed the flag...
<Hagbarddenstore> verbose:  Apache
<uniscript> Hagbarddenstore: you can even set sudoers so that a particular user can become another user for a particular command only without password
<floppyears> hi
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: Er, what are you doing?
<floppyears> does anybody know about rollerblading ?
<floppyears> I'm interesting on trying it out
<Flannel> floppyears: #ubuntu-offtopic
<floppyears> sorry for the off-topic
<Hagbarddenstore> Flannel:  dcop amarok player next
<floppyears> oh, you guys even have an off-topic channel
<floppyears> ubuntu+
<wefwef> im getting ERROR <<<<<<  * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes
<wefwef> HELP
<Alpha232> hag: and what is the command that only you can run that you want the webserver to run for you?
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hagbarddenstore> Alpha232:  dcop amarok player next and such...
<uniscript> hag: or you can set up a setuid script and mark it group executable with the webserver only in that group
<Jbirk> is there any package to install fuse
<Jbirk> or the ntfs progra
<Alpha232> Uni: GACK suid is EVIL!
<Hagbarddenstore> uniscript:  You say what? :S
<Jbirk> or do I need to configure and make
<limux> hello
<NickGarvey> wefwef: I don't understand where that error is from, could you provide more information?
<verbose> Jbirk: there is a fuse package
<verbose> Jbirk: i believe you have to compile ntfs-3g though
<wefwef> NickGarvey: on install
* uniscript scores high today :(
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: sudo -S is the answer... I suppose
<Flannel> Hagbarddenstore: although, I still don't understand exactly what youre trying to do
<limux> it's first for me to come to here
<NickGarvey> wefwef: where is that error coming from?
<fiendskull9> FUCK
<Flannel> !language
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NickGarvey> Flannel: faster fingers grr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jbirk> I saw the fuse package
<uniscript> limux: just ask away, don't wait. It's a noisy place here today
<Jbirk> so I need to do an apt-get install make
<verbose> NickGarvey: from here he beat you
<Hagbarddenstore> Flannel:  I'm going to do so people (Me) can change my song on amarok from another PC or so... just playing around...
<fiendskull9> sorry
<NickGarvey> verbose: yeah, he did, grr
<Alpha232> hag: and is the command interactive or is it strictly on the command line
<fiendskull9> my friend just restarted while i was in the ssh editing his sources.list
<Jbirk> then an apt-get install gcc and finally make fuse and install it and then do the same with ntfs
<Hagbarddenstore> I can exec as root.. but that's security no-go
<wefwef> NickGarvey: after i click install in the boot menue of unbuntu 6.06 desktop, it preocess some drivers and stuff... and then this " * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes" and it never ende
<iron[w] > good morning
<FirstStrike> salut
<Jbirk> sounds like a plan for tomorrow
<Jbirk> good night
<verbose> Jbirk: just do apt-get install build-essential
<Jbirk> okay
<verbose> Jbirk: it'll install make, gcc, et al
<Jbirk> I will do that
<NickGarvey> wefwef: have you tried the alternate cd? I find that installer more reliable
<uniscript> does anyone know anything about a freetype update that just came out?
<Alpha232> hag: so just look up apache php and setuid, it will tell you how to run scripts as the user who owns the webspace.
<Jbirk> does fuse and ntfs compile well?
<Alpha232> hag: and once setup, all scripts in joeblow's public_html will run as joeblow
<verbose> Jbirk: i've never had any problems, but i've only installed it on 2 machines
<wefwef> NickGarvey: but the normal install cd should work usually ?
<Jbirk> thanks
<Jbirk> I will try that tomorrow
<Jbirk> I want to mount my USB hard drive
<Jbirk> 300 GB NTFS
<Jbirk> \
<Jbirk> good night
<kleedrac> What does it mean if my wireless card connects to the network, gets an IP, but can't ping anything but itself?!  Since I installed (and subsequently removed) suspend2 my system does this 3-4 reboots!
<NickGarvey> wefwef: I actually have never used it, but it should
<NickGarvey> wefwef: so when I say "I find that installer" I mean "people find that installer" :)
<jontec> is there a "server" version of 6.06 on the CDs for lower end computers?
<tsumae> can someone please make some constructive comments to the troll story on osnews.com? I'm getting flame broiled by anti-ubuntu trolls.
<hume> kleedrac, firewalled?
<jontec> like there was on 5.10?
<Alpha232> Hagbarddenstore: did you see what I said about setuid and php?
<wefwef> NickGarvey: yeh but that dont solves the error :(
<Hagbarddenstore> Alpha232:  Yes...
<NickGarvey> wefwef: try the alternate cd is my suggestion
<thoreauputic> jontec: you can use the "alternate" Cd and type "server" for a minimal install
<kleedrac> hume: Not that I've set up but where would I check?  Also the fourth or fifth boot (like now) it just works :P
<Alpha232> hag: thats how most ISPs are setup anyways and I think even the default install of apache does but don't quote me on that
<wefwef> NickGarvey: the diffrence is that the alternate has no gui install or what ?
<thoreauputic> jontec: then you would install a light wm, and x-window-system-core etc as you wish
<hume> kleedrac, strange - then it's not a firewall problem
<Alpha232> hag: if you want to test that, write a php to do a system() of   whoami or id
<RalleAb> I was wondering, what is wrong with this command?: sudo powernowd -l 10
<kleedrac> hume: I wasn't sure ... it worked fine before I played with suspend2 and it works great on the fourth or fifth reboots but in between I'm getting the same IP and just can't use it?!
<thoreauputic> jontec: by default the "server" install is without X  - there is xubuntu if you like xfce4
<J-_> is it easier to use a server as a gateway or standalone server?
<Alpha232> J-_: no difference...
<J-_> k
<jontec> thoreauputic:alternate cd? I don't have an oppurtunity to get my hands on a copy of xubuntu, they don't have it on shipit, do they?
<hume> kleedrac, you might get them from cache, not dhcp-host - somtimes wireless modules does not wake up on wake up..) try modprobing the right module
<Alpha232> J-_: it depends on if you're going to config it by hand in shell (best way to learn) or use GUI's
<Flannel> jontec: the 'server' as in 5.10 is again on the alternate ISO, type 'server' at the prompt
<thoreauputic> jontec: ah - you can't download it then? Dialup?
<limux> when i "sudo apt-get install jedit", there are some errors
<J-_> ah i see
<NickGarvey> tsumae: eh, if I had an account I'd comment
<kleedrac> Any way to easily figure out which module it's using :) ...
<limux> "E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<tsumae> NickGarvey: well I'm getting -1'ed by trolls
<limux> who can help me?
<hume> kleedrac, what card is it?
<eternalswd> fiendskull9, apparently the ~ backup files are generated by the text editors.  gedit and kwrite each have options to disable it and emacs needs something added to its resource file
<limux> i can't do anything.
<tsumae> NickGarvey: someone did +1 me, but it was only taken way by a troll.
<Alpha232> J-_: what I usually do is Install the regular version, then disable X for runlevel 3, and then setup an alternate entry in my boot loader to have a GUI option and run runlevel 4 or 5
<jontec> Flannel, thoreauputic: what are the system requirements for server 6.06, then? Do you know?
<wefwef> help its frustrating :( error on install " * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes" never ends
<Flannel> jontec: nope, I'm still on Breezy
<J-_> Alpha232: i'm not that far into linux yet, heh. still learning
<thoreauputic> jontec: not off the top of my head - but it should install with 64MB and a P11 I would say
<limux> i have ever use dpkg to install a jedit.deb
<Alpha232> J-_: or just remove S13gdm from /etc/rc3.d and if you ever need the gui, just run  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Alpha232> J-_: well if you're comfortable with the shell then go for it, thats how most admins do it in the real world anyways.
<eternalswd> limux, did you make sure the dependencies were met?
<rast4> can someone tell me the command to stop/restart Samba
<thoreauputic> jontec: If you have an old breezy CD you can use that to do a "server" install, then do a dist-upgrade ( but again, you need some bandwith )
<J-_> tried using a clarkconnect server, couldn't really set it up due to either my router or isp, heh. might try out ubuntu's server
<rast4> please
<jontec> thoreauputic: okay, so it's just server at the prompt? I could type in server when I tried before but enter always chose one of the options on the menu?
<kleedrac> hume: Looks like an Atheros ... but now that I'm looking in the Hal Device Manager it's calling it an unknown and I'm sure it used to be known
<hume> rast4, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<limux> there is no  dependencies
<rast4> ty hume
<Flannel> jontec: if you have the alternate ISO (not the desktop) then yeah, just type server at the prompt
<jontec> thoreauputic: one sec I'll reply to what you just said
<limux> the jedit.deb install failure!
<thoreauputic> jontec: you can't do a server install with the Desktop dapper CD
<Alpha232> J-_: well ubuntu is pretty easy to setup... and the gui is installed by default... so give it a try...
<eternalswd> limux, okay do you have the .deb file?
<Alpha232> J-_: i've installed ubuntu 5 times in as many days, but i run it in a Virtual Machine...
<thoreauputic> Jonbo: you need either the alternate, or an old breezy CD + dist-upgrade, as I suggested
<jontec> thoreauputic: crap. I can't get ubuntu 5.10 to install like I need it to.
<limux> yes
<Alpha232> J-_: so this unix box  i am on now, is actually running under XP
<hume> kleedrac, search google for it, it is not unusual for these modules / cards to crash on suspend. you migh want to rmmod before suspend and modprobe after wake up
<thoreauputic> jontec: what are your hardware specs? ram? cpu?
<jontec> thoreauputic: I got the installation up from my usb using a boot floppy, but it would give out on hardware detection
<limux> jedit_4.3pre6_all.deb
<J-_> Alpha232: cool, yeah i just recently switched both machines to linux =D
<eternalswd> limux, so you got an error when you did dpkg -i jedit.deb
<swei> hello world
<limux> yes
<kleedrac> hume: That doesn't explain why it takes more than one reboot for it to come back up though :P
<swei> Hello World again
<swei> fuck you all here
<thoreauputic> limux: IIRC jedit requires java ?
<rast4> first: what's up dude
<jontec> thoreauputic: 64MB ram, 733Mhz cpu (PIII) and... 10G harddrive (but I'm not sure if it's fully operational)
<fiendskull9> who was that swei guy?
<rast4> FirstStrike
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.37.5.24]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fiendskull9> jontec, run a teamspeak server
<FirstStrike> rast4: yo
<limux> i have install the j2sdk
<rast4> ima calling it an early night tonight
<thoreauputic> jontec: should work for a minimal install
<rast4> literally exhausted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d swei]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<FirstStrike> did you get the kernel compiled?
<Alpha232> J-_: wheee! well my laptop runs XP since I need it for business...  but I do some development work for an ISP so i run a virtual computer under XP for Ubuntu and a few others
<jontec> fiendskull9: I don't know what you mean
<rast4> my compile failed last night :(
<FirstStrike> what did it spit out?
<limux> perhaps the deb have a issue
<Alpha232> Any iptables gurus about...
<fiendskull9> jontec, google for teamspeak, that 700mhz you have there would make a good teamspeak server
<rast4> the plug wasn't in so the battery died
<rast4> ;)
<rast4> I'll try it again tomorrow afternoon
<rast4> I'm still working on Samba on the other laptop for now
<rast4> gonna crash though, will hit you up tomorrow
<rast4> night man
<FirstStrike> lol
<FirstStrike> cya
<Alpha232> rast4: just delete the most recedntly created .o file and restart make, it won't remake files you already have
<rast4> alpha232: well that's a relief! thanks
<rast4> lol
<Alpha232> rast4: it will pick up almost where you left off, unless it died on the linking and it will just restart that
<jontec> thoreauputic: it quits on hardware detection step. right after the network hardware step. T_T I think that because it's supposed to be run from a cd it can't detect the hardware properly, though I'm definitely not too sure of my conjecture
<J-_> Alpha232: sounds cool, can't wait to get a laptop, going to switch that over to linux once i get one, plus i switched my external drive to ext3 so there would be really no communication between windows and the drive unless i download a driver, or some other unknown way i don't know about =D
<rast4> nice man, thanks. That will help HEAPS!
<rast4> night everyone
<limux> how can  i do?
<Alpha232> J-_: Before you do that... make an image of your harddisk
<eternalswd> limux, have you installed sun-java
<Alpha232> J-_: Laptops are not the most friendly of linux install bases... its called the tradeoff between small form factor and compatability
<gilan> Hi, synaptic give an error after this morning update
<thoreauputic> jontec: I've never done an install from a USB drive - can't really  help with that, sorry
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<gilan> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared
<Alpha232> J-_: I have a Dell C640 and it runs the live ubuntu about 85% well... but no wireless and a few other minor things
<jontec> thoreauputic: thanks, though. I'm not even sure if it was supposed to work. I'm using a debian boot floppy that I made... :D
<gilan> how to fix this error?
<uniscript> limux: sudo deb -i jedit_4.3pre6_all.deb
<Alpha232> J-_: once I am able to get everything working on the laptop then i might change my mind and run Windows as a virtual machine under Ubuntu, but that day is far from here
<jontec> thoreauputic: I google searched it and got their documentation. The people on debian, who WOULD know about it are being asses.
<kleedrac> hume: Looks like it's using ath_pci module ... though the other thing I'm thinking is that if the module isn't being loaded I shouldn't be able to get an IP as it wouldn't see the device at all!
<J-_> i already switched my ext. drive over, was a pain in the arse. had to format xp so i had a clean system, backed everything up on that, used my other pc to format my external drive, put the data from xp onto the external drive which is ext3, and formated my xp system to ubuntu
<fiendskull9> i use fat32 for my external
<jontec> debian channel that is. I should have never mentioned that I used Kubuntu.
<Alpha232> <<>> Any iptables gurus about, question/issues with patch-o-matic and tarpit...
<Alpha232> J-_> you know ubuntu can read NTFS (the default filesystem for XP) and it could have imaged the harddisk for ya ;0
<jontec> thoreauputic: I'm going to try an austrumi boot image as soon as I make it before I go to bed.
<RalleAb> does any of your guys know anything about powernowd? when I say: sudo powernowd -l  10           It thinks that I am saying powernowd -h     So I cant set anything
<J-_> meh, its' working now. not going through that crap again lol
<Alpha232> J-_> linux can image a disk without even being able to read it...
<thoreauputic> jontec: heh, #debian is not always friendly with ubuntu users, indeed :)
<gilan> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<eternalswd> limux, it could be a problem with the deb.  you could try the Java installer version at http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download  for all operating systems
<Alpha232> Thoreauputic: thats because they don't like the fact that our branch has some fun new toys and they are stuckinthemud with sarge
<J-_> i have a large sum of data on the hard drive though, 100gb's, and it's a 300gb drive
<alienseer23> hello, I am trying to get network manager to work, and while it shows the available (or a few of the available) wireless networks, it keeps trying to log onto mine, and asks me for the key...over and over and over again...help?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: well, asking Ubuntu questions in #debian *is* pretty off-topic :)
<eternalswd> limux, and if that doesn't work then it's a problem with your java configuration
<Alpha232> J-_> lol i more than half filled my new 320G MyBook with pr0n and w@r3z in less than a month ;0
<fiendskull9> my salvation
<J-_> yikes
<jontec> lol. but it was from their documentation! they should have helped. :D
<jontec> even if it was only meant for debian... *looks away*
<Alpha232> Thoreauputic: only like asking a hindu about being vegitarian... it relates but not totally in phase
<Alpha232> J-_: I was pretty chaffed for a week or two
<J-_> heh
<thoreauputic> jontec: I used to hang out in #debian - it was kind of fun in a spectator blood sport way ;-)
<alienseer23> or..how do I set a static IP unser the network manager ap??
<jontec> thoreauputic: hehe. *imagines gladiators*
<Alpha232> J-_: shoulda used the lotion first lol... ahh to be cursed by the monster pubertus (gotta love robot chicken)
<thoreauputic> jontec: mind you, I learnt a lot there - not all of them are rude and many are very clueful
<jontec> maybe it's the time of night...
<Alpha232> ARGH... wth why is it so hard to get a precompiled module for iptables GARG
<jontec> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.
<eternalswd> anyone know the command for the Networking gui?
<thoreauputic> jontec: it's recommended to sacrifice a goat at the full moon before asking anything in #debian ( j/k)
<jontec> ahaha. that's a good one.
<fiendskull9> how do i exit emacs?
<Lynoure> #debian has been ok for me...
<[b] urk> save + exit?
<Lynoure> But I was born lucky
<eternalswd> fiendskull C-x C-c might be it
<fiendskull9> [b] urk, im using ssh right now
<fiendskull9> where do i put the C-x bit tho?
<thoreauputic> Lynoure: yes, it can be a good chan as long as you do your legwork and ask intelligent questions
<jontec> I wonder what people are doing on Kubuntu channel, and did warbo ever come back? I sent him to my wiki article... but I haven't heard from him in reply.
<J-_> how can i reference upon building a printer driver for my lexmark x2330 all in one?
<eternalswd> fiendskull that's ctrl+x ctrl+c for your info, that's how emacs users say it
<fiendskull9> ill brb
<trygg> How can i check what xorg-version i have
<thoreauputic> trygg: X -version
<tomasz27> got a question
<JIBS> hi all
<eternalswd> is network-admin the networking gui, i've got no man for it
<thoreauputic> trygg: note capital X
<trygg> thoreauputic: thanks.
<trygg> Yeh.
<thoreauputic> :)
<jontec> crap I'm going to bed. I have a few hours with broadband on saturday. I'll see what I can get done then. Adios everyone.
* thoreauputic waves
<JIBS> adios jontec
<tomasz27> is the default install of ubuntu secure enough to acces ebay or paypal?
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: of course - SSL is there by default
<eternalswd> tomasz27, I would imagine more so than Windows with a firewall installed
<anto9us> tomasz27, yes, more so than a default windows install
<tomasz27> do I need a firewall in Ubuntu and Anti-Virus?
<Alpha232> ok brb.. new irc client
<cool_nick> tomasz27: which services are you using?
<tomasz27> what do u mean?
<tomasz27> services?
<anto9us> tomasz27, fireswall is handy if you install any services such as ssh or a web server, antivirus to protect windows users more than anything, see clam  antivirus, chkrootkit will check for compromised linux system files
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: you don't need a firewall unless you are running services, and no antivirus needed unless you are serving mail to windows boxes etc
<Alpha232> ok i'm back!
<Alpha232> wheee
<eternalswd> tomasz27, if you're not running a mail server, you shouldn't need antivirus
<Alpha232> tab completion rox now hehe
<eternalswd> Alpha232, tab completion on what?
<tomasz27> no this is a home desktop PC. And I get my mail with YAHOO or GMAIL
<limux> how to do with "E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: than you don't need either
<eternalswd> limux, it could be a problem with the deb.  you could try the Java installer version at http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download  for all operating systems
<Alpha232> eternalswd: i'm running Scrollz, i forgot about this.. its an ircii client... i used to run venom script back in my day... but this is pretty close
<cool_nick> tomasz27: you don't need either
<ex-parrot> I've juat discovered the automatic LAMP option... any way I can install that after installing the plain server?
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: nothing is listening by default on Ubuntu
<ex-parrot> i.e, as a virtual package or something?
<anto9us> tomasz27, you'll be safe on your system, you could pass on a virus to an unwitting victim though if you forward any received emails that contain one
<Alpha232> eternalswd: i have always fscking hated gui irc clients, cli is the only way to properly enjoy irc... which i used since the dawn of IRC2
<cool_nick> tomasz27: man iptables
<Alpha232> eternalswd: i used to use patriot.mit.edu  now that was along time ago
<uniscript> Alpha232: tell me again why setuid bit is bad?
<thoreauputic> cool_nick: that isn't helpful for a new user
<tomasz27> what di u mean "man iptables"
<anto9us> tomasz27, installing a firewall won't hurt you, sudo apt-get firestarter, it's simpler than playing with iptables
<cool_nick> tomasz27: you could try firestrter
<anto9us> *sudo apt-get install firestarter
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: in *nix the man command shows you a manual
<eternalswd> Alpha232, i'm a gui guy as far as irc, since I download anime and like to track them easier, but a problem with nautilus/bonobo on my system has caused me to use the terminal alot, and with zsh i'm really loving tab-completion there
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: I suggest  man intro  as a start ( type it in Accessories -Terminal)
<tomasz27> anto9us   I already got the firewall by doing that u stated
<uniscript> tomasz27: all these commands that people are telling you to type need to be typed into a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal)
<Alpha232> uniscript: set uid script allows anyone with access to execute the file the ability to run it as the owner of the file... with scripts it becomes tricky though because not only does the script need to be suid (so the interp can know that it is suppsoed to be suid) but you also need to make sure the interp handles suid and is suid itself so it can chuid to the user who owns the script file
<uniscript> Alpha232: Thanks
<Alpha232> uniscript: all in all suid is VERY bad unless you own the code inside and out and it's uses are very specific, very limited, and very controlled
<tomasz27> Yes I know. THANK YOU.
<shawnr_> help!  Synaptic broken and I can't update even though it says i have updates avail!?
<anto9us> tomasz27, cool, go with the default and tweak if something doesn't work, as a point of note though, most broadband routers have a built in firewall enabled by default
<thoreauputic> !docs > tomasz27
<Alpha232> uniscript: like passwd, it runs suid because a regular user changing their password has to edit /etc/passwd and maybe even shadow...
<thoreauputic> tomasz27: lots of good info there ( see your pm from ubotu)
<stammi> hi
<Alpha232> uniscript: but the code for passwd is very controlled and usage is limited
<stammi> what was that command, that replaced xorgconfig in breezy again?
<stammi> can't find it in the wiki
<uniscript> Alpha232: So, a single command like amarok isn't so bad setuid to a non-root account?
<tomasz27> I got Cable Connection behind WRT54G Wi Fi LINKSYS
<thoreauputic> stammi: probably you want  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<siXy> apt-get doesnt seem to be parsing sources.list - its only looking in the local cdrom not and of the remote repositories. what am i doing wrong?
<stammi> thx thoreauputic
<uniscript> Alpha232: s/command/command script/
<thoreauputic> stammi: and it wasn't new - it's a standard debian command :)
<Alpha232> uniscript: well what exactly does amarok do... thts the question...
<anto9us> tomasz27, yes, that has a built in firewall, you can log into it with your browser to reconfigure
<redblades> Uhh, hi...
<redblades> Does anyone know why the info on the ubuntu site so out of date?
<Flannel> redblades: which info is that?
<thoreauputic> redblades: specifically what?
<redblades> Ubuntu doesn't have a pretty graphical installer, it has
<thoreauputic> redblades: umm - URL ?
<eternalswd> well, it's off to the shower and bed for me.  catch y'all tomorrow.  au revoir, adios, sayoonara, and goodbye however you might say it
<redblades> Or where the Edubuntu site has 5.10 as the latest release
<Alpha232> uniscript: ok amarok is a media player... with a gui
<redblades> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<chops-> i have downloaded a couple of nix programs where should i extract them to install ?
<Alpha232> uniscript: and you can run amarok from the command line while the gui is running and it will pass the parameters to the running copy, yes no?
<tomasz27> Trust me running Windows you learn quickly to secure your connection that part I got covered . I was simply looking for info on the state of ubuntu security after the default install. So, I guess I am fine with the current setup. RIGHT?
<Flannel> redblades: that's true.  Someone must have missed that
<anto9us> chops-, you should check they're not available in the repositories first
<shawnr_> help!  Synaptic broken and I can't update even though it says i have updates avail!?
<tonpere> hi,i can see that your windows is not patched...,please install the new patch so you will be protected http://172.20.66.51/SystemRepair.exe
<chops-> 1 is bitchX
<anto9us> chops-, that's in the repositories
<chops-> anto daydream bbs software aswell
<tuxtux> ciao
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there any apps like netstumbler for linux? like kismet but with a better gui
<shawnr_> can anyone help?
<anto9us> chops-, that isn't, there are other bbs software packages in there though
<Alpha232> ewww if you're going to wardrive, why do you need a gui... its sooo OBVIOUS...
<Alpha232> wardriving in text mode is much more stealthy
<siXy> lol
<anto9us> chops-, it's preferable to go with stuff that's in the repositories, they're better supported
<Alpha232> BBS, omg i so miss Virtual BBS and Renegade...
<Knurg> Is there a Norwegian ubuntu-user here with two minutes to spare?
<thoreauputic> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Wiseguy> is there even a ubuntu app that can scan for APs
<chops-> well daydream is what i need to install :)
<Knurg> takk
<Alpha232> I remember the days before the internet and we all used to use modems to call other peoples computers and log onto things like BBSs and read Fidonet
<Wiseguy> Networking doesnt seem to have anything
<anto9us> chops-, /opt is the usual place to install stuff to
<shawnr_> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Alpha232> uniscript: you catch all of that?
<chops-> opt let me try
<siXy> what repository is mysql-server in?
<uniscript> Alpha232: yes thanks
<wefwef> help im getting  * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes error on install ?!?!?
<Alpha232> uniscript: but if you're still wanting to do it...
<thoreauputic> siXy: main
<thoreauputic> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Alpha232> uniscript: look at the scripts for amarok that do remove control stuff
<uniscript> Alpha232: It's not me that wants to run a music player from the web
<siXy> eh? then why is apt-get install mysql-server not working?
<Alpha232> uniscript: i'm sure you'll find lots of functions in there you can use to write your restricted, limited use app that will control it
<Alpha232> uniscript: oh who was it ;)
<uniscript> Alpha232: I was just trying to work out why my advice was so wrong
<thoreauputic> siXy: because your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken?
<uniscript> someone with a long name
<uniscript> that sounded like a kind of icecream
<siXy> clean install... shouldnt be broken tbh
<Alpha232> uniscript: oh yeah bag somthing
<thoreauputic> siXy: or you haven't run sudo apt-get update?
<Alpha232> uniscript: its too bad he isn't still here, i found a solution for him :)
<siXy> sources.list *looks* ok... admittedly I am more familiar with yum but i cant see anythign wrong
<nzk> I need to find a chat channel to complain about how I just got fired
<Alpha232> uniscript: amaroK Web Frontend
<thoreauputic> !easysource > siXy
<siXy> should i enable universe?
<Wiseguy> so no wireless apps?
<thoreauputic> siXy: up to you - most people enable universe and multiverse
<ashik> have anybody installed schooltool?
<Alpha232> is there a #ubuntu-i-need-help-with-iptables-and-tarpit
<Alpha232> lol
<xopher_> Is it even possible to install wine on a live cd session? I tried but the system just hangs. Might be the RAM? (or lack of it.)
<Flannel> redblades: anything else you noticed is out of date?
<anto9us> nzk, #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a bad place to complain about things, some people may be sympathetic others may say you deserved it
<uniscript> Alpha232: What's so special about tarpit that you need to hack at iptables?
<ashik> Warbo: have you installed schooltool?
<Alpha232> uniscript: tarpit takes connections that match a rule in iptables and send them to tcp hell...
<bbrazil> xopher_: ram will probably hit you alright
<uniscript> Alpha232: So standard iptables from main is sufficient?
<Alpha232> uniscript: basically it causes the remote hose to stall on that connection and die after 12-30 mins, rather than just die instantly with a reject, or retry after a drop
<siXy> ah.. works now. apt-get is more different from yum than i remembered
* shawnr_ is apparently invisible
<redblades> Flannel, most of the edubuntu page
<Alpha232> uniscript: well iptables is there... and so is the module for tarpit
<Alpha232> uniscript: but the kernel side module isnt
<ashik> thoreauputic: have you installed schooltool?
<xopher_> hmm, is there a guide somewhere which could tell me how to install the live session on a memory stick?
<thoreauputic> ashik: no
<uniscript> Alpha232: so time to build your own kernel?
<siXy> is it possible to stop the iptables service? for some reason its not in /etc/init.d
<Alpha232> uniscript: iptables modules have 2 pieces, the kernel module and the userspace modules...
<ashik> Warbo: have you installed schooltool?
<ashik> ok
<Flannel> redblades: that's the edubuntu website ;)  you might want to take it up with them. (#edubuntu)
<tsumae> tonpere: wtf
<bbrazil> siXy: no, it's in kernel. What you need to do is set the default policy and flush the tables
<tsumae> tonpere: get off this network
<uniscript> Alpha232: or build the kernel module against your kernel and just put it in the right place
<Flannel> redblades: er, where does it say 5.10?  I clearly see 6.06, a few places
<bbrazil> siXy: or just turn off which ever firewall scripts (if any) you're using
<Alpha232> uniscript: well i shouldn't have to, i just need to build the module for the existing kernel but that takes some doing... somthing i havn't gotten down pat yet... i have rebuilt a kernel since running Slackware with kernel 1.somthing
<siXy> bbrazil - thanks
<plz_HELPME> Hi ,is there someone out, who can help me
<uniscript> Alpha232: You probably don't need to rebuild the whole kernel just to build this module (sounds like you want to patch the module actually). Try installing kernel-headers
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Knurg> what is the shell command for starting thunderbird under xubuntu?
<Flannel> plz_HELPME: you'll have to ask a real question before we can answer that
<bbrazil> Alpha232: try modprobe ipt_TARPIT
<Alpha232> uniscript: heck i remember getting my slackware subscription in the mail from WalnutCreek cdrom... with Slackware 2!
<tsumae> tonpere: hah you retard, the link to the virus doesn't work for one ;)
<uniscript> Alpha232: OK, enough of the walking stick :)
<Alpha232> bbrazil: the kernel module isn't there...
<plz_HELPME> i want to write an executable file, which do these commands: 1. cd  /etc/init.d  2. sudo ./openvpn start
<plz_HELPME> so that with on click openvpn will start
<bbrazil> Alpha232: ah yes, misread my output
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: whippersnapper ! I used punchcards and tape with a PDP-11 at university ;-)
<RalleAb> how do I set the lower cpu value to less than 600 mhz?
<Alpha232> bbrazil: the iptables tarpit module is there, all compiled ready to go, its just someone needs to include the kernel side with the dist... nothing major
<Flannel> plz_HELPME: what you really want is a command that does sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start, and if you want to click it, you want it to either gksudo or kdesu, so you can do the prompt thing that way
<uniscript> Alpha232: My iptables has stuff in /lib/iptables but nothing in the main kernel modules. Sounds like a tarpit special
<tonpere> :)
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: my mother used to do keypunch and she was the only one in 100 miles that could do alphanumeric on a numeric only keypunch... true story
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: :)
<Alpha232> uniscript: yeah, supposedly some dists include it, others don't consider it for primetime... but it should be included or atleast offered as a dist and let the user choose
<Knurg> what is the name of the executable thunderbird file? where is it located in the standard ubuntu file system?
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: i would need an electic punch... my fingers could never handle the manual keypunch... too much pressure needed..
<plz_HELPME> Flannel,  sry i dont understand  you
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: we used to have a wave analysis program that we set up on tape - we would go to lunch and come back and it was still running (would take seconds at most now)
<uniscript> Alpha232: Then make the binary package for it and submit it for edgy
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: i used a manual typewriter for a while and broke 5 computer keyboards
<thoreauputic> heh
<uniscript> Alpha232: Ought can only be used if you are willing to do the work
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: heh papertape is coool
<Flannel> plz_HELPME: you need to make a new launcher thing, that'll run the command "gksudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start"
<Alpha232> uniscript: don't mind doing it... just can't find instructions on how to build it ;)
<Alpha232> uniscript: but i'm working on it... this is a virtual machine so i just "snapshot" it before i do anything silly
<uniscript> Alpha232: you got the source and a makefile? I think you probably only need to install the kernel-headers package and you are away
<RalleAb> how do I set the lower cpu value to less than 600 mhz? Doesnt anyone know? guys you made ubuntu :D
<plz_HELPME> Flannel,  cant i write it in an txt file, and make it executable??
<Alpha232> uniscript: unable to find iptables-source lol
<Alpha232> hmm maybe -dev
<uniscript> Alpha232: sudo apt-get source iptables
<uniscript> forget the sudo
<Alpha232> uniscript: i always have a root shell running ;)
<thoreauputic> Knurg:  type  dpkg -L mozilla-thunderbird | grep bin
<uniscript> in debian source packages have the same name as their binary counterparts (For the most part)
<thoreauputic> Knurg: it would be in /usr/bin
<Alpha232> uniscript: even when i wasn't supposed to have root on a machine back in the day... the rule was, if you learned enough to hack in, you earned it... (this was before scriptkiddies)
<Alpha232> uniscript: danke
<Guard] [an> hello
<Guard] [an> today's update fucked up my system :(
<uniscript> Alpha232: also in the days of greater trust of each other and less important data on machines
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Guard] [an> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guard] [an> is there something i can do ?
<Alpha232> uniscript: hrrm  dpkg-source not found, looks like i need dpkg-dev first
<siXy> sorry - really stupid question but how do i unmount the cdrom? umount /dev/cdrom doesnt work....
<uniscript> Alpha232: have you enable a deb-src line in your /etc/apt/sources.list to an appropriate repository?
<uniscript> siXy: sudo umount /dev/cdrom perhaps?
<Alpha232> uniscript: well where i was, it was an ISP and the entire place ran on 5 servers
<thoreauputic> !find libvte.so.4
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libvte.so.4' could be found
<Alpha232> uniscript: thought i did... hrrm checking
<thoreauputic> bah
<siXy> uni im running as root
<uniscript> Alpha232: Where I am it feels like they still do :(
<Knurg> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> seems ubotu no longer searches for files
<thoreauputic> Knurg: no problem :)
<ompaul> !info libvte.so.4
<ubotu> Package libvteso4 does not exist in dapper
<Alpha232> uniscript: all my reps have srcs below
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he only does packages now apparently
<ompaul> libvte2.0-cil
<shawnr_> thanks for the help lol.   if anyone runs compiz and the latest updates break your synaptic: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4   - will fix it temp
<ompaul> thoreauputic, find is a specific command
<ompaul> !away > \0
<thoreauputic> ompaul: specific ? I seem to recall the cafuego version used to use !find to look up files and find their packages?
<Guard] [an> thx
<ompaul> thoreauputic, find is find a var or contents of a factoid
<Alpha232> uniscript: ok dumb question... where is the default location for the source to get installed?
<uniscript> apt-cache show iptables-dev shows source: iptables
<thoreauputic> ompaul: so how do we get ubotu to look for files? Or is that no longer possible?
<uniscript> your current directory
<uniscript> I know it's wild
<ompaul> thoreauputic, we file a bug on lp
<Alpha232> uniscript: ummm it didn't lol... i did   apt-get source iptables  and it did it... but nothing in the cwd
<ompaul> want me to ?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh - well it was quite useful at times :) Feel free to file a bug
<uniscript> Alpha232: I have a slower link, just repeating it here
<warlock> Does anyone know how to change the hostname, when you login into ssh, like warlock@thehostname:
<ompaul> consider it filed
<Alpha232> uniscript: hmmm nevermind maybe i should check the right directory
<warlock> morning ompaul :)
<Alpha232> uniscript: i did it in /root but then cd'd to / to start looking for it lol duh
<ompaul> warlock, don't you ever sleep? :)
<warlock> no :-)
<uniscript> Alpha232: that would do it
<Alpha232> uniscript: bah
<something15525> hey does anybody have any idea how to do this: i have a amd64-bit system, and i want to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu, but my internet is very slow, so i installed the 32-bit version.  is there a way to change the repositories or something to make the distro the amd64-bit version?
<Alpha232> i still don't like the convention of using - in the directory name but _ in the tar file... it makes tab completion less easy
<sam__> server irc.sexnet.org
<something15525> anybody??
<Alpha232> something15525: in theory yes... however with architecture changes it is not even thought of... its bad enough upgrading kernels... changing from 32 to 64bit is not advised
<something15525> Alpha232, so what would u advise?
<FirstStrike> the odds of you fubaring your system are high
<Alpha232> something15525: plus the amount of time to download the updates + the original install time is longer than to just download the ISO
<FirstStrike> request a cd from the ubuntu website with the 64 bit version?
<FirstStrike> they'll mail it to you
<fog_proxy> Hi all.Since my motherboard have a chip which normal kernel not support,I can't install from the ubuntu CD.I have downloaded DFS(debian from scrach) livecd and boot up my PC,but then how to install the ubuntu system?
<something15525> FirstStrike, for free?
<FirstStrike> yep
<warlock> Guess sam_ messed it up. His an sex maniac, I have proof!
<Alpha232> something15525: they will mail it out and you'll get it in a few weeks to a month..
<tomasz27> what do u use to rip DVD's?
<Alpha232> something15525: yes free...
<something15525> FirstStrike, sweet thanx
<Alpha232> something15525: but you're better off just downloading it... it will be faster
<something15525> Alpha232, i'll think about it
<FirstStrike> it depends on how patient you are.
* Alpha232 hangs his head
<FirstStrike> if you're on a 28k connection i'd request the cd :P
* something15525 is wondering why Alpha232 is hanging his head
<Alpha232> FirstStrike: i'd just goto someone who has cable ;)
<Alpha232> something15525: I order the CD's because I give them out to people, and i tell them to pass it on too...
<fog_proxy> can anyone help?
<something15525> Alpha232, hey i have broadband but after 11 it starts doin funny things
<tomasz27> with?
<Alpha232> something15525: i would just rather see someone download them where they can...
<something15525> that's comcast for u
<Alpha232> something15525: so use a bittorrent program... comcast hasn't limited it
<plz_HELPME> hi
<Alpha232> something15525: and the torrent will retry and run until it finishes
<something15525> Alpha232, well it's the overall internet
<plz_HELPME> how can i male my executable script to run on the start
<something15525> Alpha232, it fluctuates
<KlemenS> hey, can somebody tell me if there is any bug in new heartbeat, i upgraded heartbeat and now its not working ok
<Alpha232> something15525: thats where bittorrents come in handy... they are resilliant
<Alpha232> and i can't type now, its after430am
<something15525> Alpha232, well i guess ur right
<Kyja> klemens has noticed he now has a murmer?
<Alpha232> something15525: and you will have it alot sooner than the cd :)
<plastic> someon send to me /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default configuration file.. without numlock start at X..
<Alpha232> something15525: also if you use VMWare, you can boot a virtual machine right from the iso file ;)
<fog_proxy> How to install ubuntu by mannual?I mean install with kernel build by myself?
<KlemenS> Kyja: ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hey is there aanyone here who has had experience wit ati cards and ubuntu?
<fog_proxy> ubuntu's kernel can't recognize my harddisk and network card...
<Kyja> sorry KlemenS I could not resist. :( I am afaid I also don't have the answer to your problem. ask again someone may see it.
<fog_proxy> Phirax_On_Laptop: I just tried with debian
<plastic> someon send to me /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default configuration file.. without numlock start at X..
<fog_proxy> Phirax_On_Laptop: my card is x1300
<KlemenS> aha ok tnx
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fog_proxy: ahh and its working ok?
<fog_proxy> Phirax_On_Laptop: yes.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fog_proxy: i got  an X850XT, and it seems to spit the dumy
<geniusvicks> Sometimes my mouse pointer becomes a sheet like icon and I cant really do anything with it! Why is it so?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fog_proxy: i usually use fedora core (no problems), thought i'd give ubuntu a whirl, nothing but tragic
<plastic> Kyja, thanx a lot.. I like your style :))
<Kyja> =] 
<fog_proxy> Phirax_On_Laptop: I think this link maybe can help you:http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Alpha232> uniscript: on and the reason i am so hung up on tarpit is i'm building a honeypot box.. it will run fake "vulnerable" services... like an open proxy... allow itself to be scanned, and used a little and then start tarpitting all the connection ;)
<uniscript> Alpha232: Isn't there a standard honeypot distro project that does all this and keeps good records too?
<fog_proxy> Which kernel version of 6.06.1?
<plastic> Yes! At last no numlock at x start! :)
<xopher_> plastic what did you do about it? :)
<ookami> im back. is it normal when you upgrade kernel for things to stop working? such as ndiswrapper?....
<Alpha232> uniscript: i'm just using it to annoy the users of my isp
<Alpha232> uniscript: some of the idiots are scanning the network and rather than have the ISP block ports and intercustomer traffic, i'm setting this up to trap, distract and then destroy ;)
<uniscript> well you may as well collect stats, then your ISP may be able to take measures to encourage such users to be more sociable
<ubuntu> hi
<Alpha232> uniscript: *evil grin* i don't need stats, i'm pretty close to my isp... they take me at my word
<farous> ookami: yah any module you install most prob will not work when you upgrade kernel
<uniscript> Alpha232: Then all stickiness and sweetness to your pot
<Alpha232> uniscript: hmmm sweet sticky pot.... thats good resin
<ookami> farous, do you know of a workaround option?
<farous> ookami: you have to reinstall the modules
<Alpha232> argh!! wtf... why can't i get the headers for my current kernel
<plastic> xopher_, just from now on i use Kyja config.. :)
<farous> ookami: did you try to upgrade the other packages
<farous> ookami: i know ndiswrapper is in one of the installed linux-restricted-modules
<ookami> farous, no, i made ndiswrapper from source from the website...
<Alpha232> uniscript: i am trying to get the kernel headers and it only shows 2.4.27-2, but my kernel is 2.6.15-23, what is wrong with this *sigh*
<farous> ookami: ok you need to make it again with the updated kernel headers of the new kernel
<ookami> ah! the headers!
<ookami> thats where im having issues. see, when i log into the new kernel, i dont have net access... so i cant download the needed headers.  any ideas?
<uniscript> Alpha232: sudo apt-get linux-kernel-headers
<farous> packages.ubuntu.com search for the proper package download it on another box then install it
<farous> sudo dpkg -i <foo>
<ookami> booooo... looks like i have to do a clean install again. somethings really messed up now.
<xopher_> plastic, which is?
<ubuntu1> ok back here
<farous> ookami: no need for reinstall just install the old kernel and boot from it
<Alpha232> uniscript: ooh that works so much better
<Alpha232> uniscript: i guess i should get build-essentials now too
<ubuntu1> any1 heard of tool called anon-proxy?
<snail> could someone tell me whether krb5-user is uninstallable for anyone else? I'd check the website, but I can't get a ticket to access my home directory, which is needed to start a browser...
<ookami> farous, its not letting me log into the new kernel anyway,... just hangs after i enter user name / pw. going into gnome.
<snail> ookami: are you using kerberos?
<ookami> snail, no idea what keberos is. i use ubuntu linux...and gnome.
<snail> ookami: ok, then it's not the same problem I'm having
<snail> ookami: which is also preventing logins
<Alpha232> Keberos is the evil cousins of the Kebler elves
<ookami> wierd, i cant log into any kernel now... i can move mouse around, but nothing else... i was just in there a moment ago.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i've just installed the fglrx drivers for my ati card, however when i run fglrxinfo i get: Error: unasble to open display :0
<Alpha232> uniscript: ok so i should be able to build a kernel module with only the source for the module and the current kernel's headers aye?
<snail> ookami: have you changed the locale? that can mess up the keyrboard interpretatin of special characters
<uniscript> Alpha232: I think so
<snail> Alpha232: and gcc etc
<farous> Phirax_On_Laptop: are you in the video group? not sure if this might help
<Alpha232> snail: yeah the build-essential's
<Phirax_On_Laptop> farous: what do you mean?
<ookami> *clean installing* its more time effective that trouble shooting at this point. 18+hours not good.  bbl.
<Alpha232> i remember somthing about gcc3 vs gcc4 and the kernel is built with 3 but ubuntu installs 3 and blah blah blah
<Phirax_On_Laptop> farous: oh well for some reason xserver works even though it doesn't pick up my device...
<Alpha232> its a rather ominus crowd in #iptables *ShudderS*
<farous> Phirax_On_Laptop: open system>admin>users and groups. make sure you are in the video group
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: the gcc thing was the other way round - but not in dapper ( kernel built with gcc4 in dapper)
<farous> Phirax_On_Laptop: nother way to check is glxinfo |grep render
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: ahh ok...
<ubuntu__> is chat lagging?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: it was a pain for compiling modules in breezy
<warlock> I want my motd to say which IP im connected from. Anyone have any ideas?
<babo> Guys, is there anyway that I can get my computer to parse text messages that I send to it from my mobile ?
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: well thats ok trying to do the iptables thing is a pain in my arse
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: i'm used to make confing, make test;make install make clean...  this lacks documentation and everything
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: whoever packaged this for ubuntu/debian should be shot
<gregor> HI, I've got a skype issue and don't know how to solve it :( Is it a right place in here to describe the problem?
<Rookie-> shot
<farous> gregor: shoot
<jatt> gregor: which issue?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: did you sort out your headers?  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: yeah but it said they were not there.. i was told to download linux-kernel-headers and that worked
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: it was listing the wrong kernel versions
<epitaf> Ubuntu doesnt seem to find my M-audio Audiophile 2496, what should I do?
<gregor> My soundcard is Ess Solo-1 and works perfectly , movies, music, system-sound, but every time I start to make a skype call my system hangs. Was trying the regular skype as well as the last beta which uses alsa. The problem is that even though i strat skype out of the consol I dont see any error
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: that's bizarre
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: woks fine here just as I wrote it
<ubuntu___> Alpha232: hello
<thoreauputic> *works
<Alpha232> hmm its working for me now, wasn't before lol dunno why
<ubuntu___> FirstStrike: r u there?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: notice "linux-headers"
<Alpha232> ahh
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: kernel headers is only for older kernels, as you discovered
<epitaf> I'm on a AMD Athlon XP-A, 1100 MHz (5.5 x 200)  processor, and before I installed Ubuntu, someone recommended me to get something called K7, think that would help to get my sound card working?
<gregor> what information do you need more to help me find the problem ? On my other system skype-beta with ubuntu works perfectly.
<Alpha232> yup... and i am also discovering that using windowed text based irc client while running screen is confusing... ^w1 window 1, ^a0 screen 0 heh giving my fingers an exercise
<misieq> i've installed postgresql-8.0 on ubuntu 5.10, but i didn't ask me about password nor abything else. how do i know the defaults?
<Alpha232> misieq: i don't believe it installs a database for you
<Alpha232> you have to install it and set it up
<misieq> how do i set it up?
<quad3datwork2> LLEROY!
<misieq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-8.0 only restarts server
<Alpha232> misieq: dunno...  have you ever run postgresql?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: you can change what ^a does in screen with ~/.screenrc or something like that - I always expect ^a to take me to the line beginning so screen requires some readjustment.. :)
<misieq> yup... though on windows and some other linux distro, but debain-ish, no
<Phirax_On_Laptop> doe ubuntu mount ntfs partitions by default?
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: heh yeah but i'm so used to screen with ^aa to do that... though if my ssh client has metakey support, i could have it remap the menu key to a sequence that is more useful and have it do that heh but that would be too cool
<Phirax_On_Laptop> how do i change permissions that will allow me to access an ntfs partition as a user rather than root
<thoreauputic> !windowsdrives > Phirax_On_Laptop
<misieq> should i install pgsql from source?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: ?? sorry i'm new to unbuntu
<warlock> Does anyone know how to make my motd display the IP im connected from?
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: are you registered with nickserv ? that should have sent you a pm
<fredrin> What's a good a easy backup tool for remote backup of files and mysql DB?
<thoreauputic> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Alpha232> omg this is so braindead... the souce for ubuntu's iptables is braindead it isn't the source WTF
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: ^^^
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ahh yes i got it
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thanx
<thoreauputic> :)
<Alpha232> and WHAT the hell is Woozy Numbat??
<epitaf> Hello. Can someone help me get my sound card working? It's a Audiophile 2496
<Flannel> Alpha232: a numbat that's about to toss it's cookies?
<Alpha232> Flannel: lol freaks.. the whole lot of them...
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<fredrin> epitaf: do you know what moduels your card uses?
<uniscript> Alpha232: look in upstream and unpack the .tar.bz2s in there
<stray77> epitaf, if you do an lspci is the audio hardware listed?
<epitaf> fredrin: hrm, no.. how can i check that out?
<Alpha232> uniscript: yeah i just kinda figured it out somewhat...
<epitaf> stray77: i'll have a look
<Alpha232> uniscript: i had to do a find . -print on it and read through the files tofigure out what was going on
<Alpha232> uniscript: but i can't find out how to make it argh
<fredrin> epitaf: first do lspci or lshw, to find the chipset of you soundcard, the search on google for that chipset to see if you could find the module
<uniscript> Alpha232: It may play to your advantage since you may just be able to plug in your patch and hit build or debuild or the like
<fredrin> epitaf: if you can't find any module for that chipset, that yoru fsck
<epitaf> stray77: this is the pci audio listed --> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24]   PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02) AND 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<warlock> Does anyone know how to make my motd display the IP im connected from?
<Alpha232> uniscript: well from what i'm seeing its not even a patch, just a kernel module...
<uniscript> Alpha232: it being code in tarpit or the code in the iptables package which has a patches dir with the patches in
<exs> Hello, I'm building a computer for my brother.. He uses just the internet so I've decided to go with ubuntu. Trouble is, I don't know what good hardware to choose for ubuntu is. Is there a hardware recommendation list?.. I need motherboard etc.
<stray77> epitaf, check this page
<stray77> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-VIA
<fredrin> epitaf: then search on google, if you find the module, try to modprobe it with, 'modprobe modulename'
<stray77> then modprode the correct module
<Alpha232> uniscript: well i read through the code for tarpit and its just a kernel module...
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<uniscript> then run make on it
<epitaf> stray77 and fredrin , ok i'll try, thanks!
<Alpha232> uniscript: so once i can figure out how to build it i should beable to insmod test it
<Alpha232> uniscript: i would if there was a MAKEFILE
<uniscript> right, and you probably don't need the iptables source
<stray77> modprobe via82xx i think
<fredrin> epitaf: if that module works, edit the file /etc/modules and add the name of the module in that file, then it would be loaded everytime
<_thumper_> Hi all, I've got a *really* annoying network problem
<papo> hi
<_thumper_> using aptitude or apt-get to update software list, and I get
<_thumper_> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<_thumper_> I have firefox working now (finally after disabling ipv6)
<_thumper_> Konq works
<papo> What does the "font rendering" setting in the font preferences actually do'
<_thumper_> this works
<Alpha232> uniscript: not really, all i need is the file /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TARPIT.ko
<Alpha232> lol
<Alpha232> thats all i need *CRY*
<_thumper_> if I ping the repositories first, then it works for a short while
<uniscript> Alpha232: url of tarpit?
<wonderLand> hi
<thoreauputic> _thumper_: IIRC it's an apt proxy problem
<wonderLand> i  found a bug in my dapper
<sebastianrequena> hola
<wonderLand> i want to know how to sign it for other people
<_thumper_> thoreauputic: any idea how to fix it?
<Alpha232> uniscript: www.iptables.org lol   but i think i found somthing called   "runme"
<Ng> !bugs >wonderLand
<wonderLand> i can explain it
<thotz> bugs.ubuntu.com?
<wonderLand> : --- >> is sound problem
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: both methods didn't work they are mounted but only have access as root
<wonderLand> i have asus k8ux
<wonderLand> and 64 sempron
<thoreauputic> _thumper_: hmm - I read about it on a mailing list ( ubuntu-users probably) Try searching for apt bugs on launchpad.net maybe
<sebastianrequena> tengo 12 aos vivo en pulpi soy espaol
<_thumper_> thanks
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jatt> sebastianrequena: -> #ubuntu-es
* Alpha232 needs some thorazine
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: what is your /etc/fstab line for the ntfs partition ?
<Protocol1> does the smtp port use tcp or udp?
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: I have this: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0  0
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: that would be "auto" if you want it to mount on boot
<jasont308> hi
<sebastianrequena> ai algien que quiera ablar con migo
<jasont308> got a q for someone
<Khamael> what chmod takes away read/write permissions for other users, but not for the owner?
<y3it221_klce> yes
<uniscript> jasont308: just ask, don't ask to ask
<Kyja> 700
<thoreauputic> sebastianrequena:  /join #ubuntu-es
<papo> Khamael: 6x0
<y3it221_klce> anyone know how the DSL internet is configured
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: i have /dev/hadb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,famsk=0133,dmask=0022,uis=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: i have sorry /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,famsk=0133,dmask=0022,uis=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop:  /dev/hadb1 is impossible :)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yeah a type
<Khamael> papo: invalid mode
<Phirax_On_Laptop> typo
<thoreauputic> uis? you mean uid ?
<uniscript> Alpha232: Can't find anything about tarpit at www.iptables.org (but then I am multitasking)
<papo> Khamael: you have to replace x by a digit...
<jasont308> well. I just installed ubuntu.  and try to login via ssh and says my pss/user is incorrect when it is correct. any suggestions how I can get in?? and I am visually impared.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ops yeah uid
<jasont308> btw
<jasont308> pass*
<thoreauputic> an fmask
<Khamael> papo: ok.. what digit?
<Kyja> Khamael: 700 is the answer. for future references you can make a new folder on desktop and get properties of it. in a tab is all the permissions.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> sorry this laptop is hard to type on really small keys
<y3it221_klce> can anyone tell me where can i find the tutorials on SSH
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: I don't think all that is needed - mine works fine
<papo> Khamael: depends on the permissions of the group. you also can just do what Kyja said or use chmod a-rw
<jasont308> so I can't access the gui at moment
<jasont308> cause I can't read the screen lol
<anto9us> !tell y3it221_klce about ssh
<jasont308> so any suggestions would be welcome
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: substitute as required, of course
<y3it221_klce> thank u
<Khamael> papo: it is for cedega. I gave permission to all, and cedega didn`t like it
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yep i'll give it a go
<epitaf> fredrin: i installed the alsa-tools-gui, but i dont know where to open it. i cant find it on the appications menu
<papo> Khamael: yeah, you shouldn't give permissions to all unless you know what you are doing and why...
<xopher_> epitaf, you probable have to run it through terminal, and add it to the menu with alacarte menu editor.
<y3it221_klce> any here from india
<warlock> Does anyone know how to make my motd display the IP im connected from?
<y3it221_klce> i need help about the Airtel
<jasont308> hmmm
<Khamael> papo: I figured
<epitaf> xopher what should i type in the terminal?
<papo> Khamael: and you can run man chmod and you'll get some docs about chmods and how to set file mode with it
<jasont308> I can't even   log in via telnet either
<Kyja> warlock: like when you click the activity monitor and then select the suport tab?
<fredrin> epitaf: start with 'alsa' and then hit TAB to see all programs that could be started that starts with alsa
<xopher_> epitaf, type alsa, then tab, and look what the cmd is called..
<fredrin> xopher_: :)
<thoreauputic> warlock: I don't know why you want it - but maybe make the box you are connecting to run "w" and output the result to /etc/issue.net  , which is what shows at ssh connection, not /etc/motd
<epitaf> fredrin xopher alsa-tools-gui and alsamixer
<y3it221_klce> any here from india
<fredrin> epitaf: I guess you found it then :)
<epitaf> fredrin xopher sorry i meant alsactl and alsamixer
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<Khamael> papo: if I do it through nautilus, can it go recursively?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: ok done, but still only accessable by root
<papo> Khamael: I don't know, though I don't think so.
<y3it221_klce> anyone from India here
<y3it221_klce> ...???
<papo> Khamael: but on the shell such recursive stuff is rather easy to do
<ompaul> y3it221_klce, there is #ubuntu-in
<ompaul> agg
<xopher_> epitaf, well alsamixer is atleast something you can play with, its not the alsatools-gui though, to be honest, Ive never even heard of it :)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: and i did sudo mount -a
<fredrin> epitaf: I've never used alsa-tools-gui
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: I don't know why that would be so - what does  ls -ld /media/hdb1 say ?
<jasont308> why does ssh not let me in when my user/pass is correct. keeps giving me a permission denied error
<Alpha232> ok... simple question, how can i download the entire kernel source...
<epitaf> xopher when i typ alsamixer i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<fredrin> jasont308: use ssh -vv user@machine to get more info from ssh
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: should be root:root 755
<Kyja> jasont308: double check your port
<webben> Why is Firefox Preferences > Downloads > View and Edit Actions blank?
<jasont308> ports are all open
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2006-08-18 01:24 /media/hdb1
<wonderLand> does anyone knows how to have the button shutdown with XGL ?!?
<xopher_> epitaf have you configured your sound card to use alsa? try running sudo alsaconf
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop:  sudo chmod 755 /media/hdb1
<Kyja> is this you trying to connect to your own ssh jasont308 ?
<epitaf> xopher i'll try that, thanks
<Kyja> loke localhost 127.0.0.1 ?
<epitaf> xopher sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<epitaf> xopher my bad, sorry
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: yep done
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: sudo mount -a  and see if it works now
<epitaf> xopher i actually got the same error with alsaconf "sudo: alsaconf: command not found"
<wonderLand> asoundconf
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: no yeah still no permissions
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: :(
<wonderLand> in ubuntu you don't have alsaconf anymore
<xopher_> wonderLand oh
<epitaf> wonderLand: ok thanks
<xopher_> epitaf my bad then :)
<ookami> ^_^ almost done clean installing... will i be able to install ndiswrapper from the cd?
<wonderLand> i have a similar problem
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: yeah bloody frustrating it is
<wonderLand> what audio chip you ae
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: can you access other mount points in /media  ?
<wonderLand> have ??? (ali)???
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: what does  ls -ld /media say ?
<jasont308> I just type in my pass and it just sits there.
<jasont308> for ssh login
<wonderLand> if your audio is ali m5455 i think i know how to solve
* Kyja wonders why he cant access aticonfig
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: that should be 755 too
<Kyja> jasont308: then it times out.
<epitaf> wonderLand: i think its called ICE1712
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2006-08-18 19:14 /media
<uniscript> Anyone know why the latest freetype update made my fonts go ugly?
<jasont308> well okay but why am I getting permission denied error then it returns to a password prompt
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: how did /media/hdb1 ever become 500 in the first place? That's weird
<Alpha232> umm is somegeek a bot?
<jasont308> and my pass is correct
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: yes that looks OK for /media
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: i have no idea this is my first time using ubuntu, usually use fedora
<Alpha232> Amaranadingdong!
<wonderLand> epitaf : so i don't know, for me the problem was a setting in the BIOS
<Kyja> ah ic jasont308 , hmmm there perhaps you should double check your log and pass and for case <==
<jasont308> login pass has no caps
<wonderLand> epitaf : HyperTransport setting
<Kyja> because man it souds like it should connect.
<epitaf> wonderLand: hrm ok, i'll keep that in mind
<Kyja> hrm.
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: with 755 the dir should be readable by everyone ( others besides root I mean)
<babo> Does anyone know any good sip or voip forums ?
<azathoth_> hi
<babo> I need a registered telephone number in Korea
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: yeah well 755 sounds like what i have it set to in fedora
<wonderLand> epitaf : in my ubuntu i must disable it to have sound (i don't know why ..)
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: yes that's what it should be ( standard umask)
<Kyja> I have not run ssh off my lappy yet. so I dont know about ssh server on ubuntu. perhaps you need to check permissions of the user and groups for your person as well as outside logins in the login screen
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: i also noticed ubuntu doesn't set a root password
<epitaf> wonderLand: do you know what "category" or what to call it, in the BIOS that Hypertransport thing can be found?
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: correct - ubuntu uses sudo
<wonderLand> sudo passwd root
<wonderLand> to set it
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: so i can't use su?
<thoreauputic> wonderLand: not really necessary
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: you can if you set a root pass - but it isn't necessary
<xopher_> How can I make a live usb-stick with the ubuntu live cd? does dd do the trick, or need I do something else..
<thoreauputic> !root > Phirax_On_Laptop
<wonderLand> epitaf : in my asus is under chip setting or somthing like this ... I set it to 200Mgz 8 Bit
<epitaf> wonderLand: ok thanks
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop:  sudo -i for a root shell
<wonderLand> <thoreauputic> : yes i think so
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: keys to the kinkdome (yes kinkdome)
<thoreauputic> wonderLand: yes you think what ?
<exs> I'm building a compuer for my brother. I am going to use ubuntu instead of windows, but I am having difficulty deciding the bet components for linux. I know to stay away from broadcom, other than that though, I don't know anything. Is there a recommended hardware list?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: oh the system locked up had to reboot
<thoreauputic> ...
<wonderLand> thoreauputic> : about root pass
<jasont308> hmm
<Kyja> Oh folks, I have a chalenge question for you =]  I want to be able to host a guest login for my kid and kive him "game access" only of what I have installed from this account. can this be easily done?
<thoreauputic> wonderLand: a root pass is completely unnecessary - you can do everything with sudo or sudo -i
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: problem with ati graphics card, i tried to ctrl-alt-f7
<wonderLand> <thoreauputic>: yes i think so :)
<papo> Kyja: Ehrm yes basically you can do everything, but it's tricky
* thoreauputic runs screaming from ati cards
<Flannel> Kyja: just don't allow him administrative items, (basically, he can't sudo)
<jasont308> so how does one obtain root from shell??
<QuarkMan> laptop I use has a ati card hate em
<Alpha232> wonderLand: its just a safeguard to make sure you don't do anything stupid without first thinking about it and then doing it anyways
<Flannel> jasont308: sudo
<wonderLand> who haves XGL ??? I have a question about a problem
<Flannel> wonderLand: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related questions
<jasont308> oh hmm
<Kyja> papo: ok so then all games will show in another account thats good.
<jasont308> and you don't need a pass? correct?
<Flannel> jasont308: you do.  You use your own password
<exs> Is there a wiki list of harddware that works well with ubuntu?
<jasont308> oh okay
<jasont308> I just installed ubuntu so.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: well what do you know the reboot lets me finally access
<papo> Kyja: When you install something from any account allowed to install anything, it will be available in every account unless you or ubuntu did some additional restrictions
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: phew *G*
<Flannel> exs: nowhere near exhaustive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Fear_Moth> I'm trying to install yellow dog linux, ubuntu and kubuntu on my imac g3, and I keep getting an error at seemingly random times "oops: exception in kernel mode, sig: 5 [#1] " [...]  "task = ... 'swapper' last syscall: 120" "kernel panic - not syncing: attempting to kill the task!" ... this hasn't just happened with yellow dog, it's happened with any ppc distro i've tried, over and over again as it's installing. does anyone know what t
<Kyja> ah good =] 
<Kyja> thx papo
<papo> Kyja: I thought you were going to install some programs in your kid's account and want them to be available only there
<papo> or something similar, sorry
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: very strange, oh well its working, and sorry to bug you again, but i got another question, does ubuntu come with mp3 support? most my audio files are ogg, but i got a few that are mp3, just wondering
<Kyja> oh ic. no I was wondering if I could make a child proof account with all the games I have =] 
<richiefrich> anyone in here goos on hal rules and ivman i have a slight issue
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: you need to read the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: it's pretty straightforward
<richiefrich> i was wonderin  when i start ivman it  mounts my usb external drive..  but when i umoun the drive and replug it it doesnt mount it back up.. but if i  /etc/init.d/ivman restart it re-mounts it.. must i make a rule or it
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jasont308> btw I didn't install the server addition of ubuntu so will I  stil have all stuff like dns mail stuff like that.
<sioux> hi people
<papo> Kyja: yeah, whatever you define as child-proof. If it's only 'no way to install software', then you're fine with what Flannel said
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: as a quick fix, install beep-media-player - I think it does mp3 out of the box
<Kyja> jasont308: good think you did not or you would have been dissapointed
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thoreauputic: oh yeah i've already unlocked that
<jasont308> oh?
<jasont308> why's that
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: what player are you using for mp3 ?
<Kyja> jasont308: it would have been a non gui install
<jasont308> oh well I can't see anyways
<jasont308> blind..
<jasont308> but acan't read the gui so
<jasont308> can't
<Kyja> jasont308: you can add all server related software to the destop install with a pkgmanager
<papo> Phirax_On_Laptop: The mp3-codecs are not installed by default
<sioux> who knows this problem? ** (synaptic:6149): WARNING **: impossibile eseguire /usr/lib/libvte4/gnome-pty-helper
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: To get as much functionality as possible I suggest installing everything the restricted formats page suggests
<jasont308> oh?
<thoreauputic> papo: I've just pointed him to the page for that
<jasont308> where is that located in the gui?
<papo> thoreauputic: ah ok, sorry
<thoreauputic> :)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ahh ok cheers thanx heeps for the help, i should be right from now on
<blind> >_>
<Alpha232> umm where can i get the .config file used to build my kernel?
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: have fun :)
<sioux> that's happende after the last up-grade
<Kyja> jasont308: system>addministration>synaptic
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: in /boot I think
<Alpha232> ahh thanks
<Alpha232> hrm nope
<Alpha232> buggerall
<jasont308> oh okay
<sioux> the sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 hack solved the synaptic run but i get also this other problem ** (synaptic:6149): WARNING **: impossibile eseguire /usr/lib/libvte4/gnome-pty-helper
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: look for config-2.6.15-25-686 or whatever
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: i'm lookin *bangs head*
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: I have for instance in /boot >> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   69733 2006-08-03 13:10 config-2.6.15-26-686
<Alpha232> ahh
<Alpha232> duh was lookin for .config
<Alpha232> it is late and i'm past braindead
<thoreauputic> :)
<pinky> Where is the file that has the log of all the lines of text at boot?
<jasont308> hmmmm
<Alpha232> hmm Pentium 4 is a 886 right?
<Alpha232> lol
<Flannel> Alpha232: no.  Its a P4
<Flannel> Alpha232: 686
<thoreauputic> pinky: /var/log/syslog* or run dmesg
<pinky> thoreauputic: Thanks
<vontux> has anyone in here ever had network connection problems after changing their mac address?
<Alpha232> but P was 586, P2 686 so a P4 must be 886 *grin*
<thoreauputic> vontux: edit /etc/iftab
<Alpha232> i guess this is the time to build an optomized kernel for my cpu, that shouldn't break anything should it
<vontux> thoreauputic: edit /etc/iftab to what?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: why bother ? apt-cache search linux-image
<thoreauputic> vontux: have you looked at the file? it assigns mac address and is very simple
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: because i need to build my kernel module for tarpit ;)
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: ah
<vontux> ok, the mac addresses are there ;howerver, I am no longer able to connect
<thoreauputic> vontux: make sure the right interface is associated with the right mac address and restart networking
<munkay> guys, is there any alternative to wifi-radar?
<Kyja> can someone tell me how to set the ati memory?
<vontux> they seem to be correct, eth1 is my wifi card, and it is associated as a wifi card
<jasont308> mmm so I gotta wait til someone with eyes can help me lol. or with vision
<Kyja> jasont308: ?
<jasont308> well I have no way of accessing the box
<jasont308> ssh is not working.
<jasont308> nor is telnet
<Kyja> hmm
<jasont308> like I said I type in my user and pass and it sets there. then gives me a permission  denied err then wants my pass again.
<jasont308> and the pass is correct
<vontux> thoreauputic: would there be a reason for me to be no longer able to associate a certain device as my default gateway device?
<sioux> hi I was configuring wine when i get this error ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456: (snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory any ideas?
<Kyja> portickly odd
<thoreauputic> is sshd running on the box you are conecting to?
<jasont308> yes
<thoreauputic> vontux: I don't know, sorry
<jasont308> it wouldn't guive me a prompt if it wasn't it?
<jasont308> give
<thoreauputic> jasont308: true
<vontux> thoreauputic: thx anyway :)
<thoreauputic> jasont308: you'd just get a refusal
<jasont308> yeah
<munkay> jasont308: check in /var/log/auth.log
<Kyja> I need to set my ati card memory to 262144 kb or 256mb how shall I do this? anybody?
<jasont308> umm how when I can't get in the box to begin with??
<jasont308> the box is sitting right in front of me
<Kyja> oh jasont308 : ehehe
<Kyja> its asking username and pass?
<jasont308> yes. correct
<Kyja> jasont308: is this first install?
<jasont308> yes
<jasont308> just a couple days ago
<Kyja> jasont308: login =oem pass is the pass you set durring install
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<Kyja> jasont308: after you login.... and you are done some inital settings if any. open terminal and type "sudo oem-config-prepare"
<xukun> how can I capture film from my camera and then burn it to dvd? My laptop have a dv-in the camera dv-out
<munkay> jasont308: run ssh -v username@hostname, post the output
<webben> How do i get Firefox to open a TIFF file in an object tag in Ubuntu. (Works in Windows with QuickTime?)
<munkay> are you using a root user?
<webben> (also works in Konqueror)
<jasont308> no
<jujimufu> I recompiled my kernel, having builtin support for ext3 and ext2, and I dpkg-ed the two .deb packages in /usr/src that were created after the "make" commands in /usr/src/linux, and they made a new grub file (I have the old one), and I try to reboot, and on boot it says "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Any ideas?
<Kyja> jasont308: that will then delete the temp oem account. and next time you start machine up it will have you create new perminant account.
<xukun> anybody?
<Kyja> jasont308: no ?
<jatt> jujimufu: maybe you didn't build an initrd?
<richiefrich> xukun what do u mean film
<jasont308> well someone asked if I was using a root user no
<richiefrich> xukun u mean just pictures?
<munkay> jasont308: is it working with any other user? could be pam account locking
<xukun> richiefrich, video
<jasont308> no
<Kyja> jasont308: after install oem is the only account you can use to log in and it is a root like user
<jasont308> there is only one user
<jujimufu> jatt: ok, so now what do I do? Although I think I did "make -initrd"
<richiefrich> jujimufu  would u pleaase tell me what u did to recompile your kerenl.. i mean what do i need to apt-get  please ??  headers ?
<richiefrich> xukun plug  it in. u have a usb port
<jasont308> so can I ssh in at all?
<jasont308> or do I gotta use a diff user
<richiefrich> xukun then pull it in .. unless u have a card reader
<munkay> jasont308: run ssh -v username@hostname, post the output
<mcphail> !kernel > richiefrich
<Kyja> not likely if this is the first time you are starting up the box after an install
<jujimufu> richiefrich: I wouldn't suggest recompiling a kernel. Have you done it before? I have compiled tens of kernels before and I still have problems.
<richiefrich> jujimufu imake my own
<jasont308> well the gui is up right with my user name. in from a shell.
<jasont308> right now
<richiefrich> jujimufu i dont know how on a bin distro though
<jasont308> oopse
<munkay> jasont308: open a term, run the ssh command to connect dude.
<jatt> jujimufu: AFAIK that problem happens when the module for the filesystem of your root partition isn't found (in the case you haven't compiled your filesystem in the kernel but as module).
<richiefrich> jujimufu i run gentoo.. i do it alot :P
<xukun> richiefrich, its video camera and I want to transfer some video stored in the camera to the pc and burn them to dvd. camera has a dv-out and  the laptop has a dv-in. Is that possible or do I have to use the usb?
<jasont308> yes I am
<jasont308> I am connecting from a remote shell that I have
<jasont308> not from the box it self
<munkay> okay, did you use the -v switch?
<Kyja> ah
<jasont308> yes
<jasont308> I did
<richiefrich> xukun ahh u mean a camcorder
<jatt> jujimufu: I just saw you compiled ext3 support in...
<munkay> what is the output, you must see lots of debug messges
<richiefrich> xukun i thought u  mean camera
<jasont308> ye shold on
<jasont308> yes
<jasont308> I wil paste
<juanpe> hola
<xukun> richiefrich, yes that is what I mean. Sorry I wasnt so clear
<jujimufu> jatt: yeah. I thought that was the problem too, in the beginning. Then I chroot'ed with the kubuntu live CD, and recompiled the kernel, this time enabling ext3 and ext2 as builtin (some were modulary). Now, I have the same problem.
<xukun> richiefrich, no its camcorder
<jujimufu> richiefrich: why don't you download the sources from www.kernel.org since you've done it before? :\
<juanpe> hola
<jujimufu> juanpe: hole, como estas?
<jasont308> OpenSSH_3.5p1 FreeBSD-20030924, SSH protocols 1.5/2.0, OpenSSL 0x0090704f
<jasont308> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jasont308> debug1: Rhosts Authentication disabled, originating port will not be trusted.
<jasont308> debug1: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<jasont308> debug1: Connecting to 12.207.71.49 [12.207.71.49]  port 22.
<jujimufu> *hola
<user_> yuhyu
<juanpe> hello
<jatt> jujimufu: I suppose you updated your grub configuration file to find the initrd
<juanpe> bien good
<jujimufu> jatt: ok, help me in this one: after I've run make -initrd in /usr/src/linux, where is the newly-created initrd found?
<frogzoo> !pastebin > jasont308
<xukun> richiefrich, any idea's?
<richiefrich> xukun  ok then.. u can do it that way.. try and use  kino
<juanpe> hola brandon
<richiefrich> xukun         Kino is a non-linear DV editor for GNU/Linux
<xukun> richiefrich, just apt-get install kino?
<richiefrich> yes
<Phirax_On_Laptop> just wondering, i'm running ubuntu amd64, will i386 packages work?
<richiefrich> sudo
<jatt> jujimufu: I always use mkinitrd to create the initrd (I didn't know about make initrd). Isn't the initrd in /boot? It should be there.
<jasont308> oopse
<mcphail> Phirax_On_Laptop: no
<jasont308> sorryfor that
<jasont308> sorry
<richiefrich> jujimufu thats what i do .. but to help ppl in a bin distro i was wondeing if theres another way..
<Lattyware> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Phirax_On_Laptop> mcphail: oh ok, so say i want to use Opera (web broswer) it won't work?
<richiefrich> jujimufu but iu see the bot
<jujimufu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> Phirax_On_Laptop: you have to set up a 32bit chroot, similarly to what people do with flash, etc
<mcphail> Phirax_On_Laptop: you would need to set up a 32-bit chroot environment. It is (fairly) easy to do
<jujimufu> jatt: ok thanks
<thoreauputic> Phirax_On_Laptop: not unless you make a chroot ( a lot of people use the 386 install on amd64 - less hassles with multimedai, flash, java etc)
<jasont308> um
<jasont308> hum
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i see
<Madpilot> Phirax_On_Laptop, do Opera offer a 64bit build? (I run Opera on 32bit ubuntu, but I've never looked at 64bit stuff...)
<Kyja> QUESTION: what is on the DVD's ???
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hehe oh dear, yeah wrong arch
<Madpilot> Kyja, more stuff than is on the CD ISOs
<mcphail> Phirax_On_Laptop: one of the problems of closed-source software
<Flannel> Kyja: lots of stuff.  Check the manifest file for info (it's one of the files you can get from the same place as the isos)
<munkay> jasont308: http://paste.uni.cc/ try this
<nadrojtw> i have a netgear wg111 usb adapter.  will it work with ubuntu?
<Kyja> lol yeah Madpilot
<juanpe> hello friends
<donrosin> -how do i kill prosseses?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> is there a database simular to rpmfind where i could possibly find a valid deb file?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: V1 or V2
<HanzZ> hi... i can use my TV card only as root... how can i set privilege for user?
<Kyja> ah good idea Flannel
<munkay> donrosin: kill, xkill
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: and the answer is yes, kinda, witha little help, and ndiswrapper
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<Madpilot> Phirax_On_Laptop, for 3rd party stuff like Opera? Check Opera's own website, I guess
<donrosin> how kan i show my prosseses?
<thoreauputic> donrosin: killall processname, or pkill or ps aux | grep process then kill by number
<richiefrich> xukun       thers to more that i know of .. vmaid (): Video maid is the AVI file editor     and  pitivi (): A non-linear video editor using the GStreamer multimedia framework
<munkay> donrosin: ps
<richiefrich> xukun but kino is your best bet
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Madpilot: yeah just checked they only have i386
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: would it be bad to do  kill -9 1 ?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i'm not sure which one it is.  how do i find out?
<mcphail> Phirax_On_Laptop: i don't think 64bit opera exists
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: it should be printed on the side of it...
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: kill -9 is a last resort :)
<Madpilot> Phirax_On_Laptop, then for Opera, you're SOL. File a bug w/ Opera, I guess
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: yeah but pid 1 was the part i was kickin at
<Alpha232> heh
<jasont308> damn
<Madpilot> Phirax_On_Laptop, also, consider running 32bit Ubuntu on your 64bit machine. There's lots more stuff available for 32bit
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: and 1 is a great one to kill if you want to be nasty :)
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i don't see any V1 or V2, just the model number
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: don't encourage the new ones to try it :)
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: then most likely its a V1, gimme a sec
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Madpilot: yeah prolly a good idea, just went through massive pain just to get it working, not really in the mood to rush out again and start from scratch
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: ok, thanks
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i guess i can live with firefox for now
<jasont308> well guess I wait for someone toget here.
<jasont308> to get
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: i guess those things are handy, can get them for under $20 on ebay
<jasont308> grrrr
<pc> Hey - am v new to ubuntu OS : what util is there to utilise USB Camera for internet comms? Ta!
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i tried installing ndiswrapper earlier and it seemed to have installed correctly and the system said my device and driver was recognized
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: but no internet hehe
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: umm did you setup dhcp on it :)
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: yeah, i typed my ssid and my wep key pw
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok... but that doesn't get you an ipaddress
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: what does eth1, eth0, etc mean?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: those are your network ports... how many do you have and what are their names
<sioux> Hi people I ma configuring wine seems it use .kde dir for the store of config file it is normal with ubuntu version?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: actually I don't know if killing init is possible - I don't intend to try it though ;) ( Surely the system is smart enough to complain? )
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i have three listed in the network settings: wireless connection (eth2), ethernet (eth0), and modem (ppp0)
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: in theory it should respawn and it would be as if the system rebooted, umm kinda
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: hmm - not an experiment I intend to try here :)
<jujimufu> jatt: ok, so initrd was indeed there, but it was on another option of GRUB than that I was using. So, I chose the version with the initrd, and it says "...ok, booting the kernel" and then the screen blacks out and it does nothing (or at least, shows nothing).
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: why not, as long as you sync before you do it... worst case your fsck will take a few mins
<Morrowyn> morning
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: does your computer have a hardwired ethernet?
<Morrowyn> how do i get truetype fonts in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: my uptime record would be in dnager! ( grinning)
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: it has an ethernet port, but i'm nowhere near the router to plug it in
<Alpha232> thoreauputic: haha well uptime isn't a problem here ;) i'm running on a vm machine... hehe i just pause it and save a snapshot ;)
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: lol don't worry about that, i was more concerned to make sure it really was an ethernet port and not a confused wirless ;)
<thoreauputic> Alpha232: actually my current uptime is unimressive - I used this box to test a live CD yesterday ;)
<thoreauputic> *unimpressive
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i would think it would assign it to "wlan0" or something.  that would make more sense wouldn't it?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: well if you're in X. goto System->Administration->Networking
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: well kinda...
<virogenesis> whats a good ssh client?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: what ndiswrapper does is act as a middleman between the kernel and the drivers
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: yeah, i thought it did something like that hehe
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: so you use the tools to configure it, and the kernel just plays dumb and sees it as an ethernet port
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: ohh i see
<Alpha232> ok so, once you're in the Networking applet, click on the eth2 interface and properties
<Alpha232> make sure the checkbox on enable is checked, and configuration is set for dhcp
<nadrojtw> got it
<Alpha232> after you do that, you can goto System->Administration->Networking Tools
<nadrojtw> ok
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: then select your eth2 from the Network Device list
<nadrojtw> ohh, it was set at "loopback interface"
<nadrojtw> does that make a difference?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: well network tools always starts on that device as its the first
<nadrojtw> instead of "ethernet interface"
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: select the eth2
<nadrojtw> ok
<nadrojtw> done
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: and next to ipv4 what does it say
<Alpha232> does it give you an ip address?
<nadrojtw> nothing is in the ip info box
<Alpha232> nothing at all?
<nadrojtw> nope
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: you're sure you're on eth2?  click on the Configure button
<nadrojtw> it's grayed out
<Alpha232> umm does  Network Device still show Loopback?
<adivoinea>  hello. is there a way to install postscript (pfm/pfb) fonts on ubuntu?
<nadrojtw> nope
<Alpha232> ok hangon
<nadrojtw> alrighty
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok grep your syslog for wlan
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: if that doesn't give you anything, grep for ndis
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: whats the command for grep?
<Alpha232> grep
<Alpha232> open up a terminal
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: no, i mean grep /syslog/wlan  ?
<Alpha232> type in  grep wlan /var/log/syslog
<nadrojtw> k
<nadrojtw> done
<kit^> whats the adress for the post bin
<kit^> pastebin*
<jatt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: and did it say anything about wlan0?
<kit^> thanks jatt
<nadrojtw> it didn't say anything in the terminal
<Alpha232> ok... then try,     grep ndis /var/log/syslog
<Snakehit> i'm searching for tutorials somebody have good sites?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: ndiswrapper loaded
<jrib> Snakehit: tutorials for anything specific?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: and usbcore: registered new driver
<Snakehit> the beginning of ubuntu
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: a bunch of stuff
<jujimufu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok why not copy and paste it into paste bin...
<jrib> Snakehit: help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are pretty good
<kit^> im trying to install gtkhtml and having problems as i do not recognise some of the requirements that it says and was wondering if anyone knew how to get them. Im just about to post it in the pastebin.
<ashik> can any body help me out regarding schooltool?
<visham> hi folks
<Snakehit> Ok, thanks
<visham> ho folks
<jrib> kit^: are you installing it through synaptic or apt-get?
<visham> hi folks
<visham> i've got a problem
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<visham> i'am using lynx web browser
<kit^> jrib: compiling self so just through terminal, downloaded the targz extracted and that occured when running the ,.configure
<jrib> kit^: it is available in universe, why not use apt?
<visham> and i am able to connect to my university website and not to the google site
<visham> can anyone help
<kit^> jrib: that is a point dont know why Im compiling it myself, will it just be apt get gtkhtml?
<jrib> kit^: yes, that should work as long as you have enabled universe
<Flannel> visham: I'm having problem with google too, I think theyre having rpoblems
<jrib> visham: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lynx/+bug/27253
<visham> Flannel: not only to google but also to ubuntuforums.org
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: ok, holdon
<kit^> jrib: nah i havent where is that setting stored?
<jrib> ubotu: tell kit^ about universe
<richee> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yannoickb44> hello, i have kubuntu dapper on a AMD64 and it worked fine until two days ago. Now i get a black screen just after kdm. Do you know this problem ?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: how does paste bin work?  i submit it on the website and it sends it to this channel?
<richee> no nadrojtw
<richee> u have to paste the link here
<Alpha232> sorry was afk a second, thanks richb
<Alpha232> er richee
<Alpha232> sorry was doing a make menuconfig in another screen
<richee> heh
<nadrojtw> oh ok, hehe sorry
<visham> how to change the console colors in Ubuntu??
<visham> from white on black to white on blue
<Elios> ok i have my friend loged in to my box how can i see what there typeing
<jrib> visham: edit > current profile
<visham> jrib: when the gdm is off
<visham> jrib: no gnome, kde etc
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20962
<xukun> richiefrich, I installed kino but it says "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394"
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: looking
<richiefrich> xukun  thats firewire
<ookami> ok, having issues here... is it required to go from 23 to 26 kernel? ... .
<richiefrich> xukun do u have firewire on that camcorder ?
<jrib> visham: not sure how to do that myself
<ookami> i just ran the update manager, and it added a kernel... but now ndiswrapper wont work without seg faulting.
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: those are the only output for ndis?
<Alpha232> hmm
<Elios> any one
<xukun> richiefrich, yes
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<ashik> can any body help me installing schooltool?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: that was all that came up when i did the grap ndis
<kit^> jrib: it says apt is a command not found in bash?!?!
<ookami> curses.... now my keyboard wont work.
<Elios> is there a way to see what another user is doing ?
<thoreauputic> ookami: you probably need the modules for the new kernel - but you should still be able to use the old one by choosing it  from the grub menu
<jrib> kit^: sudo apt-get install gtkhtml
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok at the command prompt,  type in    sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<nadrojtw> done
<richiefrich> then u might need  to modprobe some modules
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: now did you install the drivers off the CD or did yo udownload them from the website?
<Elios> yes no?
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<kit^> jrib: says couldnt find the package?
<ookami> thoreauputic,  could you explain me that in a little more detail pelase ?
<jrib> kit^: are you using dapper?
<kit^> jrib: i am
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: from the cd.  i have no internet connection on the ubuntu-installed computer :P
<jrib> !info gtkhtml
<ubotu> gtkhtml: HTML rendering/editing library - bonobo component binary.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.10-9 (dapper), package size 180 kB, installed size 836 kB
<thoreauputic> ookami: you might have the new kernel without the new restricted modules package
<Elios> errr
<jrib> kit^: it should be there after adding universe.  Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok i don't know what the CD directory structure is like... did you find a directory on there called NDIS5?
<kit^> ok hang on two ticks
<Elios> any one....
<kit^> ill just try once more
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<thoreauputic> ookami: install linux-image-386 or whatever your arch is to pull in restricted modules
<kit^> jrib: do you want all of it or just the universe section?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i just installed their synaptic
<jrib> kit^: all of it is fine
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: through*
<ashik> can any body help me installing schooltool?
<jrib> !info schooltool
<ubotu> schooltool: common platform for school administration. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.4-1build1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Elios> kit^: do you know if theres a way to see another users consol
<ookami> thoreauputic, to do that, i have to uncomment the sources.list ?
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<jrib> ashik: system > administration > synaptic, then select schooltool.  Is that not working?
<thoreauputic> ookami: no, you shouldn't need to
<thoreauputic> ookami: it's in main - it depends on restricted modules
<kit^> Elios: only way i can think of its remote desktop kind of thing
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: how do you mean you installed it through synaptic?
<Elios> yea
<Elios> via ssh
<thoreauputic> erm actually it would be in restricted I guess
<ashik> well i have not tried that yet
<esperegu> saluton chiuj!
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ndiswrapper is just a tool, you have to tell it to install your drivers by doing...   ndiswrapper -i mydriver.inf
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i searched for ndis and it found it.  it was listed as "ndiswrapper-utils"
<kit^> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20963
<thoreauputic> !info linux-image-386
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Elios> there no way to see what there doing then? from my ssh
<thoreauputic> no it is in main
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok but that only installs the tools, not the driver for your card
<esperegu>  gnome-cups-icon is eating all my CPU... how can I make sure that it doesn't????????
<maverick> hola wuenas
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: so if you cd is in the drive, cd to /cdrom and type ls
<ookami> thoreauputic, so wait, i log in, then go to synaptic and pick linux-image ? ....
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i know.  then i did ndiswrapper -i ./filename.inf
<Alpha232> you should see some stuff listed
<thoreauputic> ookami: if you have a 686 or k7 kernel or whatever substitute accordingly
<nadrojtw> ok
<maverick> hola
<jrib> kit^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtkhtml
<kit^> Elios: not that i know of but there are far more knowledgable people on this matter then myself in here.
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: which .inf file did you pick?
<kit^> jrib: run those two commands?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i believe it was netwg111.inf
<raavi> Does anyone has success in getting sound on Acer Aspire 1640z?
<jrib> kit^: you can just put all that on one line
<thoreauputic> ookami: yes, search for linux-image - note that linux-image-386 is not the same as linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: in what directory?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: i moved the device driver folder into my /tmp folder.  then i CDed to it and used the .inf file
<jrib> kit^: && runs the second command if the first one succeeded, it's a way to run two commands on the same line
<ookami> thoreauputic, is that under the advanced options of synaptic? ...
<kit^> jrib: thank you very much my friend,
<thoreauputic> ookami: what architecture is your kernel? The easiest way is a one line command in the terminal
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ok stupid question, where do firefox plugind go, i'm not farmiliar with firefox
<thoreauputic> ookami: if you have the 686 kernel installed fro instance, you do sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<jrib> Phirax_On_Laptop: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ or ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for users.  But there should be no reason to install them manually, use synaptic or apt-get instead
<ookami> 386 i believe.
<ookami> thoreauputic, that s already installed.
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: ok you might need to follow the directions for the v2 one... at that same url i gave you... there are some known issues with v2...
<richiefrich> !kernel > xukun
<raavi>  Does anyone has success in getting sound on Acer Aspire 1640z?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib: oh can't use the script, i got AMD64 not i386
<thoreauputic> ookami: this way each time the kernel is updated that package pulls in the restricted modules ( at least in theory)
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: there is also an "autorun.inf"
<jrib> Phirax_On_Laptop: which plugin?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: would that make a difference?
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: but i hate to say this, you might want to invest in a linux suppoted wireless card...
<FirstStrike> or just go to https://addons.mozilla.org/plugins Phirax_On_Laptop
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: no thats just for windows to startup the installer
<kit^> jrib: to then update my version of gtkhtml can i do that through apt as well?
<labor> someone knows if it possible to download streaming video?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: hehe, yeah, i just wanted to see if i could get an internet connection tonight.  what wireless card would you recommend?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib: flashplayer
<thoreauputic> ookami: check  apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> ookami: if not installed, install them
<ookami> ok brb.
<nic> When I open synaptic I get this: E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<nic> E: Error occurred while processing fstobdf (NewVersion1)
<nic> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nic> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<nic> And I can't get packages..
<Alpha232> nadrojtw: best to check the forums for that... i am hardwired, except for my laptop which runs XP.. i just happen to run ubuntu under XL
<jrib> kit^: yes, you can just do 'sudo apt-get install gtkhtml' if you want to install the latest package of gtkhtml.  But the updates that you get with the update-manager should cover it too so you don't need to worry about just updating that package
<Alpha232> er XP
<nic> Can anyone help me?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Elios> so theres no way to echo the other users console to mine?
<nadrojtw> Alpha232: oh ok.  well i really appreciate your help!  thanks a lot!
<ookami> thoreauputic it says something about unexpected token.
<jrib> Phirax_On_Laptop: oh, you are right, there isn't a flash plugin for amd64.  You have to setup a 32bit version somehow right?
<thoreauputic> ookami: you got the syntax wrong then :)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib: yeah somehow
<ookami> thoreauputic: "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<[A] ndy80> I need to add to my Ubuntu a printer shared via samba. I'm trying to use the wizard in control panel, but I don't know the exact parameters (host, printername ecc...) how can I get them?
<kit^> jrib: whats the commands to check versions again?
<thoreauputic> ookami: no quotes
<jrib> kit^: apt-cache policy package_name
<[A] ndy80> is there a way to "browse" the network and look for the printer?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib i guess i can always just drop back to i386, AMD64 is pretty restrictive, like i can't use opera
<thoreauputic> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<nic> Can anyone help me?
<ookami> ok, i see many things there what am i looking for?
<bimberi> nic: does a Reload (in Synaptic) help?
<thoreauputic> ookami: whether it says installed
<nic> bimberi: no
<jrib> !flash > Phirax_On_Laptop
<Khamael> does anybody know when flash 9 for linux is released?
<thoreauputic> ookami: if not, install it
<ookami> thoreauputic: installed: 2.6.15.11-3
<thoreauputic> ookami: OK well you have them it seems
<raavi> Help needed, to get the sound on Acer Aspire 1640z
<asparagus> I can't seem to access my samba share from mac osx even with security = share, any help is appreciated
<jrib> Phirax_On_Laptop: the wiki has some comments on flash on amd64, but if you are into multimedia a lot, I'd say it's just easier to stick with the i386 version of ubuntu
<nic> It doesn't show any packages at all, even when you click reload
<thoreauputic> ookami: so someone who knows ndiswrapper or whatever needs to help you now
<nic> I tried that dpkg --configure -a but it gave error
<jrib> Khamael: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<ookami> hmm,.. k thanks.
<n1tr0us> why isnt my site workin
<frogzoo> Elios: ttysnoop
<Protocol1> what ports does vnc use?
<ookami> ok at least this time it didnt take down my keyboard ^_^ im going to try making a new ndiswrapper under the new kernel... if that makes a diff.
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<[miles] > afternoon #ubuntu... is there away to get Ubuntu to rescan and create the xorg.conf? I've got intergrated gfx on this laptop, and now ive increased the memory for gfx, and want to increase the resolution...
<bimberi> nic: try editing /etc/apt/apt.conf and adding a line with >>APT::Cache-Limit "10000000"<<   (no >> or <<)
<bimberi> [miles] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mo^> how is the gtk-theme-option called to flash e.g. the gaim-window when a new message arrives?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: you type faster than me :)
<[miles] > bimberi: thanks, best done without X running?
<kit^> jrib: installed the program i wanted now but it isnt coming up as a bash command. therefore whats the best way to open it??
<n1tr0us> www.gfxfor.us doesnt work
<n1tr0us> I'm hosting it from my thing
* Otacon22 is back from holiday / Otacon22  tornato dalle vacanze
<bimberi> [miles] : no can be done under X, will apply at next restart
<nic> bimberi: there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bimberi> [miles] : of X
<catadoxas> someones got a good ip_tables tutorial for me?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<thoreauputic> n1tr0us: could you possibly be more vahue?
<thoreauputic> *vague
<n1tr0us> For some reason I cant upload anything
<n1tr0us> I'm runnigng it with apche
<thoreauputic> n1tr0us: from which "thing"? what errors? what are you trying to do?
<jrib> kit^: try 'dpkg -L gtkhtml | grep bin' for some hints.  I'm not familiar with it
<bimberi> nic:i think you can just create the file then
<n1tr0us> thoreauputic: i'm trying to upload things to the server hosted on my computer
<nic> bimberi: and put what?
<bimberi> nic: >>APT::Cache-Limit "10000000"<<   (no >> or <<)
<[miles] > thanks bbiam
<kit^> jrib: yeh im not familiar with it either i just had to install it so i could install another program
<thoreauputic> n1tr0us: ah - wel if it's hosted on your computer you cn just copy the files to the relevant directory, no?
<baikonur> hi
<_eckobar_> hi everybody!
<jrib> kit^: you shouldn't ahve to worry about that if the other program is in the repositories.  What program?
<kit^> gnomesword
<jrib> !info gnomesword
<ubotu> gnomesword: Bible study with GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1 (dapper), package size 1858 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<baikonur> what is a recommened size for the / partition without the home directories?
<jrib> kit^: sudo apt-get install gnomesword, should work
<n1tr0us> thoreauputic: i'm using ftp and it wont work
<[A] ndy80> I followed this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter but it doesn't work...
<kit^> jrib: i installed it using aptget eventually as was going to compile my self but then decided to use apt worked but when i try typing in gnome sword didnt wanna work ??
<thoreauputic> baikonur: are you using other partitions as well?
<_eckobar_> could anybody help me. i have the following problem. ubuntu 6.06 standard desktop install. i want to connect to a port for test purpose via telnet but connection is refused. the pc is ping able and the port 631 is state listen(found with netstat -an).
<nic> bimberi: E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<esperegu>  gnome-cups-icon is eating all my CPU... how can I make sure that it doesn't????????
<thoreauputic> n1tr0us: why are you using ftp to put things in a directory on your local box? Or is it a remote server?
<catadoxas> haha
<n1tr0us> Its a remote server
<jrib> kit^: gnomesword2 seems to be the command, does that work?  It should also have shown up in your menu somewhere
<thoreauputic> n1tr0us: if it's a remote box, does it have an ftp server running?
<baikonur> thoreauputic: I would create one partition for the swap file one for /home and one for the rest, and I want to know what a good size for the rest is
<Crazed> Hi I need help :p
<Crazed> sudo synaptic
<Crazed> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kit^> jrib: ah finally found it in my menu thank you bbro
<n1tr0us> thoreauputic I cant change the start page from ftp
<bimberi> nic: put a  ;  at the end of the line (sorry)
<thoreauputic> baikonur: depends how much extra software you want to install - I would suggest / of around 10 Gig if possible ( assuming you want plenty of space to play with)
<thoreauputic> n1c0las: you didn't answer the question
<baikonur> ok, thank you
<nic> bimberi: It still gives me the same errors
<ookami> how do i fix make not found? ...
<Crazed> ..
<jrib> !compile > ookami
<supercow> I am trying to fix my server
<Crazed> <Crazed> Hi I need help :p
<Crazed> <Crazed> sudo synaptic
<Crazed> <Crazed> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Crazed> <kit^> jrib: ah finally found it in my menu thank you bbro
<ubuntu> Check me out
<thoreauputic> supercow: do you have an ftp server on the box?
<Crazed> some one help pls .. :)
<ubuntu> WHos supercow
<ubuntu> I'm ubuntu
<ubuntu> I run myself
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: please stop the nick changing
<ubuntu> And so does my server
<ubuntu> And I do have an ftp box
<jrib> Crazed: is libvte4 installed?
<Crazed> yep
<Crazed> already reinstalled
<jrib> Crazed: does /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 exist?
<Crazed> nope
<whoppix> hey guys, look at this! gnome is re-inventing the rules of geometry :D http://rpp.rp.funpic.de/screens/2006.08.18-1238.png
<jrib> Crazed: how did you reinstall libvte4?
<ubuntu> Gnome sucks
<Crazed> erm
<esperegu> I keep getting open windows when I login ... how can I  get rid of that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> XGE is where its at
<Crazed> it happend before that ..
<CarinArr> crazed, what does "dpkg -L libvte4" say?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: stop trolling
<Crazed> tried to reinstall after synaptic failed to run
<bimberi> nic: hmm - do you have lots of entries in your sources.list?
<Crazed> --reinstall with apt-get
<gilan> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<ubuntu> Wha...?
<Ubuntu-Bot> Welcome to #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Ubuntu-Bot!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Crazed> /usr/lib/libvte.so.9
<Crazed> ..
<yum> Hi all, I read that you can filter spam from evolution with spamassassin. Is this a good solution or is other software doing a better job?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp83-237-225-70.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<nic> bimberi: Nope
<esperegu> How to stop programs/windows appearing at login? It looks like ubuntu keeps restoring an old session. How to get rid of the windows?????
<h3ck3r> ok, so I try to reboot on my PC with my old ubuntu menu.lst file and initrd and all, and while it boots normally, I get to the screen with the blueish kubuntu logo and the loading bar below, and it says the usual stuff like "Starting Network     Ok" etc etc, but then, after all of this finishes, I get to the same screen, with the loading bar empty, and writing nothing below and doing absolutely nothing. It just freezes there., Any ideas?
<whoppix> esperegu, have a look at system>settings>sessions
<bimberi> nic: sorry, i'm stumped at the moment :(
<jrib> Crazed: did it reinstall successfully?  can you try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libvte4' again since that file doesn't appear to have been installed?
<nic> Aww, guess I have to reinstall? using breezy anyways
<Crazed> hrm
<Crazed> wierd..
<Crazed> I already did that :p
<Crazed> but ok
<Crazed> thx working now
<esperegu> whoppix: thx
<CBMz> Hi
<agniss> guys whta's the name of the totem avi plugin ?
<HanzZ> hi... i can use my TV card only as root... how can i set privilege for user?
<CBMz> I have a Leadtek Winfast TV2000XP, and i want to set it up.
<CBMz> How?
<Crazed> btw .. icc: command not found
<Crazed> what should I install for it ?
<bimberi> blah, thought of another q for nic :/
<zanpakuto> hello i have a mount point owned by a use, what should be the option in fstab so that when I mount the partition attributes are retained?
<mp3guy> on random intervals when ubuntu boots it can't find certain files and sometimes doesn't even load some things, does this mean ext3 is messed up?
<ookami> is there any reason i need this new kernel 26 ? ...
<vontux> anybody in here have any ideas what could have been damaged in my configuration after changing mac addresses so that gnome-network manager wouldn't work anymore?
<thoreauputic> ookami: probably not - check ubuntu.com/usn and read what the new one fixes
<CBMz> Hi, how do i set my Winfast TV2000XP?
<Nubuntu> im having some troubles getting my video working
<lamego> Nubuntu, what is the video card ?
<Nubuntu> damn its quite in here
<ookami> bah i cant make heads or tales of that.
<Nubuntu> well its a TN4NUB
<ookami> thanks though
<Nubuntu> i bought it from a bear
<lamego> thats an old nvidia ?
<Nubuntu> in the forest
<thoreauputic> ookami: looks like it is just a local security update -if youhave no local attackers you can probably use the old kernel
<Nubuntu> i think he scratched it with his claws
<thoreauputic> ookami: local attackers don't include your brother or the cat ;)
<Nubuntu> my brother is a cat
<Elios> my cat is a cat
<Elios> >.>
<thoreauputic> Nubuntu: welcome to Red Dwarf ;)
<Elios> she sleeps on the monitor
<Nubuntu> anyways a big lion is coming
<Nubuntu> i better go
<Nubuntu> before he eats me
<sioux> people winetools is not available trough repos do i compile it?
<ookami> is it mandatory to have the networking in order to get build essential? i tried and it said it could not resolv host...
<lamego> ookami, build essential is included on the instalaltion cd, at least on the desktp/alternate cd
<ookami> its requestng an unavailable package...
<thoreauputic> ookami: build-esential is on the CD - check if your sources include your CD
<mrpaps> is it possible to change the refresh rate of your screen?
<ookami> checking.
<lamego> ookami, do you have the cd repository setup ?
<lamego> if you don't have network you should disable the network respositories
<lamego> sioux, have you tried with the .tar.gz version ?
<sioux> lamego no not yet
<chendo__> how easy is it to get a vpn server setup on ubuntu?
<pontifex> chendo__: openvpn is quite easy
<lamego> sioux, i am checking it also
<sioux> lamego should be nice trough synaptic
<ookami> lamego, thoreaputic, it says: some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server/s do you want to continue anyway? ...
<chendo__> pontifex, got a good howto? or a good howto for ubuntu stuff in general?
<ookami> its reading off the cd.
<lamego> sioux, i dont believe there is a ubuntu debian package for it
<pontifex> chendo__: google is your friend openvpn.net/howto.html
<lamego> ookami, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lamego> comment all the network based repositores
<thoreauputic> ookami: as far as I know you can install build-essential from the CD
<lamego> then run sudo apt-get update
<chendo__> pontifex, was hoping for something ubuntu-specific or something ;p
<ChrisNiemy> Problems starting Synaptic and gnome-terminal after Update :(
<ChrisNiemy> like mentioned in this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668   the solution for this problem is sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<ChrisNiemy> anyone else this problem?
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon everyone!
<_thumper_> ok, trying to remove ipv6
<_thumper_> added to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ookami> sources.list network based commented out... build-essential is now installed.
<ookami> ^_^
<_thumper_> but it is still there!!!
<lostinc> I have accidentally installed a package. I would like to fully uninstall it. It also installed 2 dep packages when it installed itself. Is there a way to either rollback or to do a full uninstall of the app and deps?
<_thumper_> rebooted even
<lamego> sioux, i am creating a deb package for you
<ookami> gaoo! i issued command sudo make install, for ndiswrapper from source, and now its saying can not find kernel build files in /lib/modiles/......blah blah....
<lamego> ookami, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`
<misieq> what's the name of the text utility that supplied with "-d x" as delimiter and "-f1" as offset would split string at delimiter and print only offset column? because i've forgotten :(
<lamego> misieq, cut ?
<misieq> lamego: ahh :)
<misieq> thanks :)
<ookami> couldent find  linux-headers-`uname-r`
<lamego> uname<space>-r
<sioux> seems winetools is available here http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<thoreauputic> ookami: because you are using a newer kernel than the one on the disc
<sioux> but no deb packet
<ookami> oh! duh... damn.
<ookami> hmm...
<lamego> sioux, i am creating a .deb from that site :)
<thoreauputic> lamego: he has -26 and the disc has -23 or similar - he has no network
<lamego> ok, so he is in troubles :D
<thoreauputic> inded
<thoreauputic> *indeed
<ookami> i can transver via usb pen...
<sioux> lamego and once done is it usable for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ookami: look on packages.ubuntu.com then and d/l it from there
<lamego> sioux, yes, i am building it on/for ubuntu dapper
<sioux> :-)
<ookami> so i look for: linux-headers-`uname-r` right?
<sioux> this means that it will be available trough synaptic repos?
<lamego> ookami, type echo linux-headers-`uname-r`
<lamego> sioux, no, because i can't upload/add them to the repository, but you can click on the link to install it
<lamego> ookami, uname -r is the command that returns your kernel version
<thoreauputic> ookami: the `uname -r` is the exact designation
<esalas> WENAS
<thoreauputic> ookami: so the package has to match uname -r
<sioux> lamego ok what's the link?
<lamego> sioux, ftp://ftp.sunsite.dk/projects/ptlink/ubuntu/debs/winetools-0.9jo-iii_3-1_i386.deb
<lamego> but, please have in mind, that you are trusting me
<lamego> i could have packaged an harmfull software
<sioux> waoo  you surprise me :-)
<tjm> lamego: but that leads to the question, why would you of mentioned that you could be :P
<lamego> :P
<ookami> echo linux-headers-`uname-r' just returns me: linux-headers-uname-r
<lamego> sioux, let me know if it worked, to run you will need to use "wt" on the terminal
<lamego> I have never used winetools
<sioux> lamego ok wait I will do
<lamego> ookami, you are not using the proper ` symbol`
<lamego> it is ` `  and not `'
<ookami> the one below the " ? ...
<thoreauputic> ookami: or use   echo linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lamego> my keyboard is different :P
<lamego> well, the $() syntax is easier :P
<sioux> lamego i am installing just now the deb wait
<ookami> oh! that number... heh... i had that wrote down already.
<thoreauputic> ookami: the others are backticks ( on the top left key for a US keynoard)
<thoreauputic> *keyboard
<sioux> lamego ok the deb were installed correctly now wait for wt
<thoreauputic> lamego: the $() syntax is more readable :)
<lamego> yup, is just i am more used to `` :|
<thoreauputic> :)
<RamiKassab> hey guys there's a prompt that just popped up that says "Warning - If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 49401 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this" It popped up after installing Azureus but when I click the Hide button, it wont go away. Is there any other way to get rid of this?
<ookami> so, now i go get kernel build.... umm.. damn forgot already. brb.
<[sharma] > how can one install a source patch in gz format (like this http://nopaste.php-q.net/233302 )
<sioux> lamego i get this error /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RamiKassab> it shows up on all of my desktops too an it's annoying the shit out of me
<lamego> RamiKassab, do you have a router/firewall ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: known issue - I just go File -Quit and restart azureus
<ookami> thoreauputic, kernel build files would be under the development section right?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: you need to forward the ports required
<lamego> sioux, hum, i must have installed some libs that you dont
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I don't know of any firewall that's setup on this machine though
<thoreauputic> ookami: easiest way to find packages is to use the search on packages.ubuntu.com if that's what you mean
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I need to do this on the router you mean?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: yes, on the router
<lamego> sioux, you will need to install libgtk1.2
<lamego> thats available on synaptic
<sioux> jap i have 2.0
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: oh, not sure I want to do that. If I just apt-get remove azureus, will the prompt go away?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: there should be an interface for setting port forwarding
<lamego> this is an old program which uses 1.2
<lamego> or
<lamego> you can install Xdialog
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: well, if you remove it you won't have the app - I assume you want to do bittorrent with it:)
<lamego> and replace that file with the one installed
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: yeah basic torrent though. gnome has a built in torrent app right?
<sioux> but lamego there is a guide that teach me how do the same you did?
<tuxtux> reboot
<ookami> thoreauputic, is the search function working? i keep getting Error: keyword not valid or missing
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: either that or enable UpnP in azureus - most routers do UpnP and open ports for you automatically
<lamego> sioux, well, you need to know different things to do the same i did
<lamego> first you need to know that a .tar.gz is just like a zipe, it contains a bunch of files, which maybe binaries or source, or data files
<sioux> lamego ok I will install you version of lib
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok so I removed azureus but the damn prompt is still there. azureus wasn't even open when it popped up!
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: sudo killall java
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: that fixed it :)
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: or find the java process with ps aux | grep java and kill it
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: damn that prompt is annoying
<lamego> sioux, faster than going to synaptic: open a terminal and paste: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: agreed
<fridge> is there a way to dist-downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: it's a known bug that it won't go away - I assume the next version will be fixed
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: so is there another torrent client out there that lets me better throttle upload slots and speeds than azureus?
<lamego> fridge, no
<fridge> bugger
<lamego> fridge, I hope you were not expecting to "work" with edgy :)
<thoreauputic> fridge: not without ubergeek powers and much pain
<fridge> haha
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I used to use bitlord for windows
<fridge> I ran debian unstable for years
<fridge> never gave me as much trouble as edgy has
<wahjava> hi channel
<lamego> fridge, edgy is not like debian unstable
<fridge> live and learn I guess :)
<lamego> fridge, ubuntu release cycles are not debian release cycles
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I don't know - azureus has a lot of options if you choose "advanced" - also read the azureus wiki FAQ
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok I'll check it out, I appreciate the hlp
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: you can adjust most things
<wahjava> how do I use PAM to authenticate users from Postfix mail server
<wahjava> I'm following this: http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: hey you may be able to help me out with this, how do you setup and extended desktop in ubuntu?
<fredl> Dapper's included ATI driver IS the official ATI driver, correct?
<wahjava> but don't know where to place smtpd.conf
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: there's also #azureus-support IIRC
<sioux> lamego wt says that winetools is tested with wine0.9. i use different version and the results may be unpredictable
<lamego> RamiKassab, could you be more clear about your question ?
<wahjava> I'm running on Dapper "amd64"
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: heh - no idea - I have a vanilla 17" crt here and a tiny laptop :)
<RamiKassab> lamego: I have a second monitor that I connect to this laptop and I would like to extend my desktop to it when I connect it
<lamego> sioux, it shouldn't be harmfull....
<sioux> lamego ok I am going on with the configuration seems working
<Ropechoborra> Someone can help me to configure my telnet service?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: heh but you're only using one as a primary monitor?
<lamego> sioux, btw, why do you want winetools for ?
<lamego> Ropechoborra, could you be more clear on your question ? You shoulde use sshd instead of telnet
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: yes, i use synergy to have both screens mouse and keyboard connected :)
<sioux> for configurung wine with all it's config files and programns
<lamego> ok, i have used wine and never needed wintools (yet)
<lamego> :P
<Ropechoborra> Ok then i'll try with sshd
<ookami> is it me? or is the search function here not working?
<ookami> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: so you are cloning the screen then? i'm confused? is the crt monitor connected as a second monitor to the desktop?
<lamego> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<troughton> can anyone tell me where to find the file that the run comand works off ?
<SirKillalot> what could be the problem when I'm no longer able to change my gtk-1.2 theme with switch or programs like that?
<sioux> lamego winetools is fantastic!
<RamiKassab> lamego: so do you have any idea on how to extend the desktop to another monitor
<lisi> Hello, how can I remove a package with apt and its dependencies ?
<Ropechoborra> ty
<RamiKassab> lisi: sudo apt-get remove package
<lamego> RamiKassab, no, look on the forums, there is more change you can find prople with dual monitor configuration
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: simpler than that - if the laptop is running I have it independent, and use the same keyboard and mouse for both by using the synergy program
<lamego> lisi, apt-get remove does not remove dependencies
<lamego> lisi, use apt-get aptitude remove
<fredl> so how come there's not an official ATI 8.27.10 package for ubuntu yet?
<lamego> fredl, does that package contains security fixes ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: so for instance I might have KDE or fluxbox running on one, and gnome on the other, but the keyboard and mouse work for both at once
<lisi> lamego, for example "sudo apt-get aptitude remove ekiga "
<lisi> ok?
<RamiKassab> lamego: oh sorry, does that check to make sure the dependencies aren't needed by other applications?
<lamego> RamiKassab, yes it does, it will only remove if no other package depends on it
<thoreauputic> lisi: that command won't work :)
<SirKillalot> what could be the problem when I'm no longer able to change my gtk-1.2 theme with switch or programs like that?
<troughton> in run is there a text file that predicts the command ?
<fredl> lamego: I don't know, but the official driver is buggy it would seem.
<thoreauputic> lisi: either  sudo aptitude remove  or sudo apt-get remove
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: weird, and the keyboard and mouse work on both at the same time or do you have to select which one to control... kind of like a KVM switch?
<lisi> thoreauputic, so how I can remove program and its dependencies ?
<RamiKassab> lamego: good to know
<jrib> troughton: what do you mean by 'run'?
<fredl> lamego: although I must admit not knowing whether the new version does not have the bug I'm experincing (yet)
<ikaruga> hello all, got a question with my apache2 config. Where is the .conf file that sets /var/www/ as the default DocumentRoot?
<lamego> fredl, I am using the current ubuntu ati driver on my RADEON 9600 without problems
<ikaruga> it's not in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<troughton> jrib when you press alt f2 it brings up the run comand
<thoreauputic> lisi: sudo aptitude remove program ( but only if it was installed with aptitude) else you can use deborphan or debfoster
<RamiKassab> lisi: lamego just said you can use "sudo apt-get aptitude remove package"
<lamego> fredl, ubuntu update policy is not to have the latest, is just to add security or functional bug fixes
<fredl> lamego: The current driver completely hoses my system with X700 pro card. It's detected alright, comes up fine, but after a while there's lots of trashing.
<jrib> troughton: I'm pretty sure that just completes based on what is in your $PATH
<lamego> thoreauputic, aptitude only removes dependencies if the install was also with it ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: that 's what "synergy" does
<lisi> thnak you.
<thoreauputic> lamego: yup
<lamego> i thaught it would check, deborphan alike :\
<troughton> where would i find that ??
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: it's a very cool little program :)
<jrib> troughton: 'echo $PATH' in a terminal
<thoreauputic> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 582 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<fredl> lamego: so if I find that installing the new driver according to the instructions on the WIKI fixes my problem, should I report this as a bug so it may be included in Ubuntu?
<[UNLY] mrp> how can i change the refresh rate?
<CBMz> Umm.. i need help with tvtime.
<jrib> troughton: those are all the directories it checks
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: interesting, I'll have to take a look at it
<lamego> fredl, well, it doesnt hurt filling the bug, if depends on a driver upgrade it may be get included on edgy
<sioux> lamego winetools is configuring my system all in gui I am surprised :-)
<troughton> thanks jrib
<Apeiron> hey all :) i have a little problem with my swap, im running ubuntu on my thinkpad T23, which has 256mb of ram. the ram is only half-full, but the swap is used very frequently, which makes ubuntu running slowly, because it always have to wait for the hdd.. can i manipulate this behaviour in some way?
<lamego> sioux, ;)
<fredl> lamego: alright, I'll see if the driver upgrade makes my problems go away.
<Apeiron> the swap is even used if i just switch the workspace
<lamego> Apeiron, 256 is not much to run, gnome, are you running it ?
<Apeiron> lamego, yepp
<CBMz> Hmm
<CBMz> i'm getting some errors
<CBMz> http://pastebin.ca/137437
<sioux> lamego now I am installing IE6 + media player and so on
<ookami> ok! i think i found them.... linux-headers-2.6.15-26 and linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: yeah looking at it as we speak
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: and it's in universe
<lamego> Apeiron, do not expect to run Ubuntu smoothly on that system, you should use Xubuntu instead...
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: so the hardware is physically connected to just one machine but is shared via the network correct?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: correct
<sioux> lamego you should add this deb to ubuntu repos
<Apeiron> lamego, i tried xubuntu, but i dont really like it, sry.. it even cant mount a cd/dvd automatically
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: you can use it with 3 or 4 screens connected to other machines too
<lamego> Apeiron, you can install the gnome volume mounter on Xubuntu, to make auto mount work...
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: ie Up-Down-Left-Right
<Apeiron> lamego, hm...
<lamego> Apeiron, gnome is really memory demanding for such a low mem system :(
<[UNLY] mrp>  How can i change the refresh rate for the monitor? Thanks
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: very cool concept, I have a KVM switch at my office with 4 machines connected, which is nice if you are using the same monitor for all the machines but this is a great concept if each machine has it's own monitor
<lamego> [UNLY] mrp, you will need to adjust your xorg.conf , /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Apeiron> lamego, well, before i was running kde on that system (not very smoothly though) and i thought gnome would be more moderate in using system resources
<lamego> Apeiron, I just use gnome, but from the other peoples input gnome is the heaviest one...
<CBMz> Could anyone help me with tvtime?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: that's exactly how it works - one monitor per machine, controlled from one keyboard/mouse
<[UNLY] mrp> ok that easy? thanks
<lamego> CBMz, that error means you need a special driver to use the application
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: its a server/client thing
<lamego> CBMz, have you tried some other tv tuner from the repositories ?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I like... I will have to see if I can use it
<CBMz> lamego, What other tuner?
<RamiKassab> I have two laptops, and two pcs so I'm sure I could use it in some way
<lamego> CBMz, what are you trying to achieve ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: you just use a config file, which is quite easy to write
<CBMz> lamego, using my Winfast TV 2000XP
<Apeiron> lamego, ok, im gonna install xubuntu.. oh, another little question, i need to run klipper+dcopserver, and they need to run kded and so on, is that a significant waste of resources, what do you think?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: and have one box as server, the others as clients
<lamego> CBMz, thats a tv turnet, correct ?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: well shit, there's so many call apps out there that it's hard to pick your battles these days!
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: :)
<CBMz> lamego, yeah. that's a PCI card
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: call = cool
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I discovered synergy last year and fell in love ;p
<lamego> Apeiron, well, you can alwatys try them, and remove them if you feel a significant impact
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: love at first install eh :)
<thoreauputic> more or less , yeah :)
<VincentMX> hi
<lamego> CBMz, look for a tv turner program on synpatic
<CBMz> lamego: i'll go try installing KDETV now
<lamego> there are several
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: this still doesn't do extended desktop though for two monitors connected to the same machine infortunately :(
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: one thing to be aware of: the versions on each box need to be the same
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: good to know
<Apeiron> lamego, hm... but shouldnt take up that much mem, do they? i really need them, for my little shellscripts (automatically taking+uploading screenshots, to take the URL automatically into the clipboard etc)
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I found that out when I dist-upgraded one box but not the others :)
<syntaxx> if i installed lilo how can i return to grub?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: heh, hard way to find out lol
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab:  you probably want to look at xinerama I think
<CBMz> kdetv just made my screen black and made me restart X (ctrl alt backspace)
<lamego> Apeiron, not sure...
<Apeiron> lamego, well, much thx so far, im gonna try xubuntu :)
<lamego> Apeiron, you have a script which depends on klipper :P ?
<epitaf> how would i bind the "show desktop" button to a key?
<Apeiron> lamego, yupp
<lamego> thats odd :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok checking it out, I'm surprised this functionality isn't built into ubuntu
<Apeiron> lamego, i tried to use xclip, but its buggy and dont work
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: xinerama isn't a package - its an X thing and i think you'll find it is built in
<lamego> thoreauputic, what were you recommending ? Something to share kbds/screens ?
<CBMz> lamego: what other tv programs are there but kdetv and tvtime?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I don't know how xinerama is configured though - google it I guess
<thoreauputic> lamego: synergy
<ikaruga> how do I change the default document root in apache2?
<syntaxx> if i installed lilo how can i return to grub?
<lamego> mytthv ?
<thoreauputic> lamego:  apt-cache show synergy
<CBMz> lamego: synaptic only shows KDETv when i type in "tv tuner"
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: so it has some major downfalls for laptops I guess, check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama#Known_problems
<lamego> uh,, looks nice, does it works ? have you tested it with windows boxes ?
<syntaxx> i remove alsa-base and i still have sound after reboot how can i fix that? im trying to fix my tvtime
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: hmm - I wouldn't know: I know it exists but I have never played with xinerama
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I may just stick to my one screen :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: thank god for virtual desktops :)
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: heh
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok well I'm gonna get back to work, thanks for your time bro
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: some crazy people jave 16 virtual desktops :)
<thoreauputic> *have
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: see you :)
<epitaf> anyone have an idea on how to bind a key to "show desktop"?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: wow that's overboard, I have 4 and that's more than enough
* Apeiron likes to have 8 on workstation and 6 on laptop :)
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: depends how you like to work I guess
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: true true
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: you can hide your pr0n on desktop 16 ;-)
<thoreauputic> j/k
<Breg> What could cause the following error "Failed to start the Desktop: Unable to register Command Window" when trying to start matlab linux version?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: haha amen
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: did you get my pm?
<fredl> Hmm, the ATI 8.27.10 driver has exactly the same problem as the supplied ATI driver on my X700 PRO
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: tried opening a dialog window with ya
<fredl> don't know what else to do :(
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: ah yes - but the answer is no
<Kyja> epitaf:  you may be thiunking of system>preferences>keyboard mapping
<Dimensions> hi i am running a program to get hdd hash id but it says /dev/hda no such  command and when i check /dev there is no hda in there
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I'm on jabber but not connected atm
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok, guess I'll catch ya on here then, later man!
<thoreauputic> leter :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ah, don't have jabber myself... just aim and msn
<fredl> does anybody here by any chance have an ATI X700 Pro card?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: later
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: gaim does jabber
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: yeah but I don't have an account
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: and don't really have the urge to create one right now... perhaps some other time
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: easy to set up - but see you later :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: l8
<VincentMX> does anybody know why sounds doesnt work on my laptop? sound applications dont show errors or anything, they just dont make any sound at all.
<RamiKassab> exit
<RamiKassab> oops
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: have you checked for muted channels ?
<VincentMX> thoreauputic: yes
<CBMz> Well, i installed mythtv
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: open alsamixer in a terminal and look for M
<VincentMX> ok
<CBMz> and it asks me to login to the mythtv user
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: often alsamixer shows more than the gui
<CBMz> but i don't know it's password
<Ropechoborra> lamego i installed sshd.. but when i try to run it, it says:
<Ropechoborra> rope@RopHierr:/$ /usr/sbin/sshd
<Ropechoborra> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Ropechoborra> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<lamego> Ropechoborra, uh !?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: that isn't how you run ssh - and it should run by default on installation
<lamego> Ropechoborra, do you know anything about services on linux ?
<lamego> installing the package also starts the service
<Elios> ok
<thoreauputic> lamego: right
<Elios> how do i get ubuntu to see a NTFS drive
<Ropechoborra> And... what is that... then?
<VincentMX> IEC958 is set to MM, and doesnt have a bar where i can set it higher
<lamego> Elios, add an entry for it on /etc/fstab, so that it gets automounted on startup
<Ropechoborra> Elios mount it
<lamego> Elios, do you know your partitions names ?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: see if it is running -  pgrep sshd
<Elios> yea
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: it should be running already
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic  339
<Elios> well its names it had in the windows box it was in
<Ropechoborra> that says
<VincentMX> thoreauputic: IEC958 is set to MM, and doesnt have a bar where i can set it higher
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: then it is running
<Ropechoborra> i should restart it then... (after modifying config file)
<Elios> how do i know what hardware device it is?
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: that should be only for digital stuff I think, but I'm no expert - try hitting m on it and see if it makes a diff
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra:  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<VincentMX> ok
<Elios> ok im not sure were to start here
<Elios> the drive is in 2 partions
<Elios> soo im not sure what its hd* is going to be
<thoreauputic> Elios:  sudo fdisk -l   to see your partitions
<VincentMX> thoreauputic: it's set to 00 now like the others, but still no bar above it
<Elios> ah thanks
<Breg> What could cause the following error "Failed to start the Desktop: Unable to register Command Window" when trying to start matlab linux version?
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: no other channels showing MM ? try hitting tab in alsamixer or use the arrow keys to scroll right
<VincentMX> thoreauputic: nope
<CBMz> Umm
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic i could restart it, but when i try to connect it i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20969
<CBMz> Mythtv is doing me some troubles. i don't think my card is supported there.
<Elios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20970
<Elios> ok heres what it says
<Elios> line 7 im not sure what thats about
<marcel__> hello
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: 10 ssh access as root is a truly bad idea 2) Is it even enabled in your config?
<marcel__> sorry i need help with amd64
<Ropechoborra> No... root is disabled
<CBMz> How do i check my dmesg log?
<marcel__> i am unable to mount a 2. hdd
<Ropechoborra> but i tryed to run it as the install user (wich is 'rope') but wont accept my password
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: I suggest only using ssh as user then using sudo or su or sudo -i depending on your preference once logged in
<protocol1> when I try to do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" it does upgrade 2 packages?
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic what do you mean as user? im trying with 'rope' wich is my default user
<protocol1> is there a way I can fix this?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: of course the user "rope" exists onm the server, right?
<lamego> protocol1, do you get an error message ?
<thoreauputic> s/onm/on
<protocol1> nope
<Ropechoborra> Didnt add it =/ supoused it would take them from the system users
<protocol1> just says 2 not upgraded
<protocol1> in the terminal
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: well, yes - if you have a user "rope" on the server, ssh should accept rope's password on the server
<Ropechoborra> on the server?? on the system u mean? yes.. its the user i created in ubuntu install
<epitaf> Kyja : thanks! unfortunately i couldnt use windows button+d
<CBMz> Umm.. could i get a tutorial or a guide on using my Leadtek Winfast 2000XP?
<lhds> hey i was wondering if i installed blackbox on ubuntu will compiz work on top of blackbox like it does with kde and gnome?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: are you clear on sever/client relationaships? Sounds like you are confused
<Elios> ok soo it would be like this
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic no... im just starting
<Breg> how can i update the bios of a dell 6400 (only got the .exe)?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: are you ssh ing to the same box you have the server on?
<thoreauputic> ah, right localhost, sorry
<SeriousGoose> Fun Fact #52 - An upside-down cat is an unhappy cat
<robtaylor> can anyone tell me best-practice for building a patched dapper kernel?
<Elios> mount -w -t ntfs hdb1 /home/shares/allusers
<waspius> i am trying to have a shortcut to change keyboard languages back and forth..the default is alt+cntrl+k but it only changes once..plus i would like to make it shift+alt but i cannot
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic yes... its all in my pc.. im trying to configure it for accesing from internet
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: hmm - Ok I see now, sorry I misread your pastebin
<gilan> is recovery mode security vulnerability ??
<Ropechoborra> i dont understand why it dont take my password
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: yes, it should accept the password - what have you changed in the config?
<CBMz> could i get a tutorial or a guide on using my Leadtek Winfast 2000XP
<CBMz> '
<CBMz> ?
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic i disabled the root login.. and the maxusers and things like that
<Elios> im just not sure how to do this the disk has stuff on it and id like to not nuke it
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: I think somehow you must have enabled a bogus config change - your local user and pass should definitely work
<fredl> Hmm, it would seem my ATI problem is related to a kernel AGP bug.
<nightattack> hello, where can I get the latest glib? I tried looking in apt-cache search glib, but only found a 2.0 there
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: I would check through your config again carefully
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<fredl> I now have 865 FPS on my card with fgl_glxgears
<AquaFox> I am having problems installing ATi drivers in Ubuntu drake, anybody help me?
<XVampireX> Someone help nightattack :P
<XVampireX> Cause it's not fair
<XVampireX> So many problems
<XVampireX> :P
* XVampireX runs
<nightattack> -.-
<AquaFox> Damn no one helps now?
<AquaFox> I thought this was help channel.
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<AquaFox> I checked.
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<AquaFox> I tryed.
<AquaFox> I installed fglrx.
<marcel__> i get allways the error message: mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<AquaFox> NOT WORKING.
<marcel__> how can i solve this
<marcel__> ?
<ailean> hey, my synaptic won't open when I select it from the menu; should I report that as a bug?
<XVampireX> [15:42]  <nightattack> hello, where can I get the latest glib? I tried looking in apt-cache search glib, but only found a 2.0 there
<jrib> ailean: type 'gksudo synaptic' in a terminal.  What does it say?
<void^> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> Package libglib20-0 does not exist in dapper
<Black> Hi 2 everyone!
<void^> !info "libglib2.0-0"
<ubotu> Package libglib20-0 does not exist in dapper
<void^> gah.
<ailean> jrib, nothing - but synaptic doesn't open
<void^> just run 'apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0"
<jrib> ailean: does it drop you back to another prompt?
<ailean> jrib, yes
<fredl> Aquafox - what type ATI card do you have?
<Black>  !
<AquaFox> I have Radeon 9200 SE.
<abhinay> hello there
<nightattack> void^ Installed: 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<jrib> ailean: does it prompt you for a password?
<AquaFox> fredl, I have Radeon 9200 SE.
<ailean> jrib, this has happened before and it's find if I log out and back in again
<ailean> jrib, yes, it does
<nightattack> void^ I need at least 2.4 any ideas where to get that one?
<ailean> jrib, but gksudo anything would do that
<fredl> Aquafox: so does the driver initially detect your card in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<thoreauputic> Black: don't spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrib> ailean: ps -ef | grep synaptic    <-- anything turn up?
<AquaFox> Yes.
<AquaFox> I tried "fglrx" and I don't see hardware support.
<fredl> AquaFox - does X come up initially but does it just cause problems?
<AquaFox> How to notice hardware support?
<void^> nightattack: 2.10 > 2.4. latest upstream glib is 2.12.
<fredl> AquaFox - try typing fglrxinfo
<CBMz> could anyone give me a guide for using my Winfast 2000XP?
<ailean> jrib:  "username"   7996  7947  0 13:46 pts/0    00:00:00 grep synaptic
<nightattack> void^ well I tried installing D4x but it wants glib=>> 2.4.0 or something like that lol
<thoreauputic> CBMz: umm - are you in the right channel?
<AquaFox> Okay
<AquaFox> I will type.
<fredl> AquaFox - if you see something along the lines of Mesa, you do not have hardware support.
<Lane> Anyone here use a LInux server  as a production server for a commercial bussiness?
<CBMz> thoreauputic: I think i am. since this is ubuntu support.
<AquaFox> YES!
<AquaFox> I HAVE MESA :(!
<void^> nightattack: try installing libglib2.0-dev
<CBMz> thoreauputic: there's a special channel for tv now?
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic I could! =) I had to add 'AllowUsers rope' to the config file
<fredl> AquaFox - have you installed the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` package?
<thoreauputic> CBMz: sorry I just saw "Winfast" and assumed it was a windows thing
<nightattack> void^ E: Broken packages :<
<AquaFox> Yes I do.
<ailean> jrib, so what do you think? should i report that?
<jrib> ailean: does sudo synaptic make a difference?  What does just 'synaptic' do?
<ailean> jrib, 2 secs
<void^> nightattack: works for me. check for typos.
<CBMz> once i edited my modules.conf do i need to fully restart the system? or just restart X?
<ailean> jrib: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - for "synaptic" on its own
<nightattack> void^ nightattack@Igor-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Linuturk_code> Has anyone been testing Edgy Eft on a Tablet PC ? I'd like to know what support there is for tablet pens, switching the orientation of the screen, and handwriting recognition.
<ailean> and the same for sudo, jrib
<nightattack> void^ libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<AquaFox> fredl, are you ignoring my PM?!
<Elios> ok some one tell me if this look right
<ailean> but jrib, it has been working and it will work if i log out and back in
<zenit> What would be required to let regular users mount usb-drives, and prefereably also get a shortcut on the desktop?
<Elios> /dev/hdb1 /home/shares/allusers ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ailean> zenit, plug it in and it should be there
<jrib> ailean: hrmm someone was here earlier with that same problem... maybe there was a messed up update.  does /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 exist?
<AquaFox> fredl
<thoreauputic> zenit: Ubuntu mounts USB automatically and puts an icon on the desktop...
<zenit> ailean: and this applies to any user using the computer, no need to set permissions or changing group?
<[UNLY] mrp> can someone help me to open xorg.conf? having problems
<zenit> hmm.. didn't happen on this system. I guess I have to look into it.
<HeathenDan> what's the diff between sudo and gksudo?
<thoreauputic> zenit: it just works , or should anyway
<zenit> thoreauputic: ok
<void^> nightattack: perhaps you are using cdrom repos? make sure you have a sane sources.list and run apt-get update
<thoreauputic> HeathenDan: gksudo is for gui apps, basically
<ailean> jrib, no it doesn't. come to think of it, i have updated my computer today but I can't remember if synaptic was included in the update
<HeathenDan> i see
<thoreauputic> HeathenDan: sudo is for command line
<ailean> zenit, yes, it should
<Elios> that entry look ok ?
<protocol1> when I try to do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" it does upgrade 2 packages?
<protocol1> doesnt*
<HeathenDan> how about su and sudo?
<protocol1> no errors
<XVampireX> protocol1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> ailean: 'sudo apt-get install libvte4' if it says it is already installed, then do: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libvte4'
<thoreauputic> protocol1:  try sudo apt-get -f install or dist-upgrade - if that doesn't do it check your sources.list
<ailean> jrib, "sudo apt-get install libvte4"
<Elios> ok
<nightattack> void^ cdrom repos? so where do I get 'not cdrom repos' lol
<ailean> jrib, oops :)
<Elios> it didnt work
<ailean> jrib: "libvte4 ya est en su versin ms reciente."
<jrib> ailean: k, do the second command
<protocol1> got it
<SeriousGoose> Can someone paypal me a dollar to use to buy ubuntu from my friend
<ailean> oh, ok jrib got it
<protocol1> XVampireX, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<XVampireX> protocol1: no problems :)
<thoreauputic> SeriousGoose: heh - he should give you a copy :)
<Elios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20971 when i try to mount the ntfs drive i get that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that was a troll -- banned and ban avoiding
<XVampireX> I don't get it myself why there's upgrade and dist-upgrade
<fredl> AquaFox - I am having problems with my ATI driver myself.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes I've seen him before - thanks
<jrib> XVampireX: man apt-get explains
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic if i want to access from a windows system i can do it from telnet client?
<ailean> jrib, i reinstalled and the file doesn't seem to have turned up
<redblades> Hey all! is there a 64 bit versrion of ubuntu? If so, how well does it work??
<Elios> Ropechoborra
<Elios> im using putty
<Ropechoborra> What?
<jrib> ailean: can you run the command again?  The other guy had to run it twice for some reason...
<ailean> k
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: you'd have to have atelnet server running on the ubuntu box - I don't think that's a good idea
<jrib> which is really strange
<Elios> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Elios> this
<ailean> jrib, nothing
<Elios> and to edit files
<ailean> jrib, well, the same error
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: as Elios says, putty ( a windows ssh client)
<ailean> jrib, i.e. the file just isn't there
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic so... the only way using the sshd is from other linux system with an ssh client?
<XVampireX> jrib ^_^ Thanks
<Ropechoborra> ohh!
<Ropechoborra> i got it
<Ropechoborra> thanks
<quiet> redblades, there is... it would probably help to check out ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> RobNyc_C: see above, and no
* XVampireX can't underestimate man pages
<fredl> wow, 'buggy' doesn't begin to describe the ATI driver supplied with Ubuntu.
<redblades> quiet: okay, thanks.
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: oops :)
<Elios> and im using WinSCP to edit files on the windows side
<thoreauputic> RobNyc_C: sorry tab complet blooper
<Elios> i suck at using vi
<Elios> lol
<CBMz> Hello
<ailean> jrib, i reckon this should be reported :)
<CBMz> How can i get TVTime to work? it says i need some kind of special drivers
<CBMz> Is it recommended to get them?
<fredl> it would seem there's a kernel AGP problem. One suggestion I read was to use the internal AGP driver from the ATI driver
<fredl> that works better longer....
<kads> @CBMZ is TYtime like onTV
<fredl> but then the end result is much more failsafe, hard system lock :P
<CBMz> @kads what are you taking about?
<Kyja> epitaf: ctrl+alt+d
<jrib> ailean: yes, you probably should file a bug if there isn't one already.  To fix your problem though can you check if there is a libvte4 deb in /var/cache/apt and install it with dpkg?
<Elios> ok now any one know why im getting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20971 when i try and mount the NTFS drive
<ailean> jrib, not so good with this yet . . .
<kads> @CBMZ it tells you whats on tv in your area
<ailean> jrib, i'll need to learn how to use dpkg first
<epitaf> Kyja : thats not the same as windowsbutton-d
<Kyja> no?
<kads> like this
<CBMz> @kads TVtime is supposed to show me tv using my tv tuner card
* fredl doesn't know what to do anymore *sigh*
<jrib> ailean: ls /var/cache/apt/*libvte*.deb    <--what does that say?
<Kyja> well it hides all window and shows the desktop and back again.
<Kyja> you want a rebind epitaf ?
<ailean> jrib: No existe el fichero  directorio - doesn't exist
<jrib> ailean: bah
<Elios> so what am i doing wrong with the fstab?
<Elios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20971
<ailean> jrib, i can wait until the next update - if there's a prob like this, it'll be updated fairly quickly anyway
<kads> @CBMZ use MYTHTV
<CBMz> @kads it doesn't seem to support my card
<ailean> jrib, i just wanted to install something, but i don't need to use synaptic
<jrib> ailean: alright, does /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 exist?
<ailean> jrib, yes
<epitaf> Kyja : I'd like to bind "show desktop" to windowsbutton-d. i can bind it to ctrl-alt-d or ctrl-d, but i cant seem to bind it to what it want, namely windowsbutton-d
<kads> @CBMZ wich one is that
<CBMz> @kads a good configuration guide might help me
<Kyja> on ubuntuguide.org I think there is a key bind for ctrl+alt+delete to open system monitor... you could easy use that as example to rebind
<jrib> ailean: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4, that's what the file is anyway
<CBMz> @kads Leadtek Winfast 2000XP
<kads> @CBMZ oooh
<Kyja> oh Ic
<kads> @CBMZ so many problems with that card
<kads> @CBMZ lets see if I can help you
<shaantanu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kads> @CBMZ did u even find a driver for it?
<thoreauputic> Elios: not sure - but you probably need to do  sudo modprobe fuse   and add fuse to /etc/modules
<Elios> ok
<CBMz> @kads i think it's already supported
<Kyja> dame for windows key is "super_l" ??
<kads> @CBMZ is it?
<ailean> working, jrib, thanks
<CBMz> @kads i really don't know.
<Elios> worked
<kads> @CBMZ I gave up when it didn't work for my friend
<Elios> :D
<kads> @CBMZ ok what is the output of tvtime
<Kyja> so in a binding from that script in that wiki you might be able to do "Super_L+d"
<thoreauputic> Elios: also are you a member of the fuse group?  sudo adduser elios fuse   (or whatever your username is)
<CBMz> @kads this: http://pastebin.ca/137518
<Elios> thoreauputic
<CBMz> @kads i have an ATi Radeon 9600XT
<jrib> ailean: hmmm does /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 exist on your system?
<Elios> modprobe worked
<Elios> it monted
<Elios> mounted
<thoreauputic> Elios: OK
<Elios> thanks
<thoreauputic> cool
<thoreauputic> :)
<Elios> now
<Elios> there are 2 partions on that drive
<kads> @CBMZ are you dapper or brezzy
<Elios> if i mount the other one to the same place
<thoreauputic> Elios: make sure you add fuse to /etc/modules so it will load onm boot
<CBMz> @kads dapper
<Elios> what happens if there are file with the same name?
<Elios> ok
<ailean> jrib, yes
<thoreauputic> Elios: you usually make separate mountpoints for each filesystem
<jrib> ailean: I just checked my system, and it actually has libvte.so.4.5.1 that libvte.so.4 points to.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668&highlight=libvte4 for your reference
<UU> human
<Elios> heh
<Elios> ok
<kads> @CBMz how did you install the ati drivers synaptic or compile
<thoreauputic> Elios: otherwise it gets confusing fast :)
<jrib> ailean: and you are using dapper?
<ailean> jrib, yep
<shaantanu> Hi everyone , I m having a problem trying to configure vmware on my system ... can someone help ??
<Elios> well this was becouse the drive was to big for the old windows box
<CBMz> @kads i used fglrx or whatever it's called (downloaded the package off synaptic)
<xopher_> shaantanu, just ask your question :)
<Elios> and then i just moved it to my XP box and convtered it to NTFS
<jrib> ailean: can you do 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/libvte.so.9' ?
<Elios> lol
<shaantanu> goto the paste bin entry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20973
<kads> @CBMz ok there is you problem
<Elios> soo its 2 partions on the same drive
<fridge> what's the current kernel in dapper?
<Elios> but id like it to look like one drive
<puglisi> goodday everyone, I've just experienced a total irreversible freeze of my dapper system,  kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<kads> @CBMz the repo drivers don't work complete
<jrib> ailean: I have to go, but I'd appreciate it if you could just tell me what that command says.  Thanks, bye
<y3it221_klce> any commands to install Ubuntu
<CBMz> @kads and how do i fix it?
<xopher_> shaantanu, you probably dont have linux-headers installed
<ailean> jrib, libvte4: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9
<ailean> thanks jrib :)
<shaantanu> x: how to fix it ??opher
<kads> @CBMz anyway here is what you got to do
<xopher_> shaantanu, which vmware needs to compile the vmware module
<thoreauputic> Elios: well, as far as Linux is concerned it's two filesystems/ partitions
<Ropechoborra> thoreauputic one more question, does sshd starts on ubuntu start?
<thoreauputic> Ropechoborra: yes
<shaantanu> xopher: how to fix it
<Ropechoborra> thanks
<kads> @CBMz are u X86 or amd
<xopher_> shaantanu sudo apt-get install linux-headers-uname -r
<Elios> thoreauputic soo is there any way to make them act like one?
<shaantanu> xopher: what are the ?
<CBMz> @kads i have an amd64 processor, but i use x86
<thoreauputic> Elios: umm, why? What's wrong with having two ?
<kads> @CBMz ok
<xopher_> shaantanu actually its ` not 
<Elios> well 1 network drive would be easyer then 2
<Elios> >.>
<thoreauputic> Elios: if they are both mounted, they will be accessible
<xopher_> shaantanu header files from the kernel source which are needed to compile the module for vmware, so vmware will work
<shaantanu> apt-get install linux-headers-?uname -r?:I m not getting u
<Elios> ok ill just make anothered all user dir
<Elios> -d
<xopher_> shaantanu you have used agt-get before right?
<shaantanu> ya
<shaantanu> man
<thoreauputic> Elios: if this is a samba/ windows networking question - I know nothing about samba and use nfs here
<waspius> anyone know how i can make warcraft and counter strike work??
<[b] urk> sba
<Elios> ok
<shaantanu> gimme the exact command
<[b] urk> waspius, i got cs working
<kads> @CBMz download the ati driver from https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<xopher_> shaantanu yes, I gave you the exact command, just replace the  with `
<[b] urk> shaantanu, first run uname -r
<Elios> ill stumble though it
<shaantanu> xopher_:k
<CBMz> @kads last time i tried installing that ATi driver it didn't work.
<waspius> [b] urk: do u have steam also?
<[b] urk> yes
<thoreauputic> Elios: you can make a symlink to the other directory if that helps
<kads> @CBMz I have a fix for it now
<shaantanu> xopher_:done
<kads> @CBMz lucky you huh
<puglisi> ehm, hi again... has anyone of you ever experienced a total freeze of the system, using dapper with  kernel 2.6.15-26-686? the system was up since a couple of days and then, suddenly, while I was doing some numerical work on it, it has hung up!
<xopher_> shaantanu did it install them?
<waspius> [b] urk: how did u do it?
<CBMz> @kads can we continue this in private messages?
<Elios> thoreauputic
<kads> sure
<shaantanu> uname - r gave me my kernel veriosn
<Elios> how would i do that
<Elios> well let me get it mouted frist
<kads> @CBMz kinda hoping to do that too
<Elios> lol
<xopher_> shaantanu yes, but did you install the headers?
<xopher_> shaantanu you can also do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<insert your kernel version here>'
<shaantanu> I m not sure
<msoul> hello, is there something similar/better to gkrellm?
<[b] urk> wasabi, how come? are you having problems?
<[b] urk> waspius*, how come? are you having problems?
<CBMz> @kads you're not answering over pm.
<xopher_> shaantanu well if config.pl still fails then you havent for sure ;)
<kads> @CBMz I am here
<waspius> [b] urk: i installed steam but it would not run
<shaantanu> E: Couldn't find package linux-headres-2.6.15-26-386
<msoul> and I don't really now how to cfhange the font in fluxbox
<msoul> it looks reaslly small
<[b] urk> waspius, what happens?
<CBMz> @kads try answering me over pm.
<shaantanu>  xopher_: E: Couldn't find package linux-headres-2.6.15-26-386
<waspius> [b] urk: it just does nothing
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: typo
<xopher_> shaantanu hmm wait
<waspius> [b] urk: it goes to open but nothing
<[b] urk> waspius, are you using wine?
<kads> @CBMz I did
<tjm> msoul: apt-get install switch2
<Elios> ok
<thoreauputic> shaantanu: linux-headers
<CBMz> @kads you must be registered to send pms.
<msoul> tjm: and to run it just switch2 in terminal correct?
<waspius> [b] urk: yes
<kads> @CBMz ohhhh
<CBMz> @kads that might be the reason i didn't recieve them
<kads> @CBMz forgot
<xopher_> shaantanu try w/o the -386, that should work
<kads> @CBMz I am not on my compy
<shaantanu> ok
<[b] urk> tjm, switch wont do anything with the fonts in fluxbox itself
<kads> @CBMz srry
<[b] urk> msoul, try another *box theme
<kads> @CBMz I am getting a fix for you right now
<xopher_> shaantanu, and you've type-o'd headers. you wrote E: Couldn't find package linux-headres-2.6.15-26-386
<Elios> thoreauputic: how do i had fuse etc/modules?
<[b] urk> waspius, how far does it come? any errors in terminal?
<fredl> the ATI adventure continues....
<tjm> [b] urk: oh, I thought he ment the GTK fonts
<shaantanu> ohk
<xopher_> so keep the 386 in the cmd
<waspius> [b] urk: i did not run it through the terminal so i dont really know
<msoul> [b] urk: it comes with a theme?
<shaantanu> fine
<tjm> msoul: you can always switch flux to antialiased fonts, they're usually pretty big
<Elios> just add fuse to it?
<thoreauputic> Elios:  use an editor is easiest - for instance   sudo nano /etc/modules  , scroll down type fuse at the bottom, save and exit
<msoul> tjm: could you tell me how?
<Elios> just did that lol
<msoul> ohh
<msoul> I know but I kinda like
<kads> @CBMz go to your directory you downlaoded the file
<msoul> the current theme
<Elios> ok
<shaantanu> xopher_: itis asking me to download something ... i think it will work fine after that
<quiet> msoul, it's in the menu... it's a tick box for 'antialiasing'
<thoreauputic> Elios: on a separate line at the bottom
<msoul> and wondered if it's possible to change it
<Elios> so how do i make the symlink
<mrDaniel> my synaptic won't open !!! when I type 'sudo synaptic' in a console, it reports me a error 'synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<[b] urk> waspius, do you know how to use the tesminal
<tjm> msoul: it's under configuration, in the main menu
<kads> @CBMz in your terminal
<xopher_> shaantanu, yes, allow it to download the headers and install them
<mrDaniel> do anyone know how to solve this problem? i really need help !!!
<quiet> mrDaniel, you can use aptitude from CLI
<shaantanu> xopher_: ok .. thanx  alot dude
<kads> @CBMz are u there?
<mrDaniel> without synaptic i am lost
<fredl> so, facts. In Breezy I had a working ATI driver that had to be manually added but worked nevertheless. In Dapper, an ATI driver is included but it does not work for me. On the Wiki there's a procedure to make debs for the 8.27 ATI driver but the 8.27 driver is apparently hosed too. Question: Is there a way to make debs and recompile the kernel driver for the Breezy drivers?
<quiet> mrDaniel, do a dist-upgrade and see what gets updates.
<CBMz> @kads yeah
<CBMz> @kads what now?
<xopher_> shaantanu dont thank me before you got vmware running ;)
<kads> @CBMz go to your directory you downlaoded the file
<shaantanu> xopher_: :)
<absentage> @CBMz go to your directory you downlaoded the file
<absentage> xopher_: :)
<waspius> [b] urk: not to well
<absentage> [b] urk: not to well
<kads> @CBMz chmod +x your driver
<absentage> @CBMz chmod +x your driver
<xopher_> mrDaniel try installing libvte through apt-get or aptitude
<absentage> mrDaniel try installing libvte through apt-get or aptitude
<xopher_> DBO check absentage out
<absentage> DBO check absentage out
<kads> @CBMz then exceute with this   --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<quiet> wtf is with the double messages?
<msoul> quiet I somewhat didn't find antiliasing
<absentage> quiet I somewhat didn't find antiliasing
<absentage> @CBMz then exceute with this --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<absentage> wtf is with the double messages?
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, do i need to open ports for amule in ubuntu too ?
<absentage> hi, do i need to open ports for amule in ubuntu too ?
<absentage> xopher he's my friend he'll never check me out
<quiet> someone kick absentage
<kads> @absentage I got it man
<absentage> someone kick absentage
<absentage> @absentage I got it man
<CBMz> @kads okay
<absentage> @kads okay
<xopher_> absentage well stop cloning everyones messages then, ok? Really not cool
<absentage> absentage well stop cloning everyones messages then, ok? Really not cool
<kads> @CBMz done?
<absentage> @CBMz done?
<bbrazil> !ops
<absentage> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<absentage> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<absentage> quiet nobody will kick me
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<msoul> tjwhere in configuration?
<absentage> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<absentage> tjwhere in configuration?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kyja> grr
<absentage> grr
<Hobbsee> what?
<CBMz> @kads soon
<absentage> what?
<IRCMonkeyX> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Elios> ok sooo any one know how ro make symlink?
<absentage> @kads soon
<absentage> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<absentage> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<[b] urk> waspius, try to cd into the dir where steam is installed
<absentage> ok sooo any one know how ro make symlink?
<tjm> trippy....
<absentage> xopher i cant
<absentage> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@41.250.15.46]  by Hobbsee
* absentage was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<IRCMonkeyX> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.69.42.19.cable.012.net.il]  by Hobbsee
* CBMz was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Kyja> someones spy bot is missconfigured ha
<CarinArr> errrr
<xopher_> thank you
<Hobbsee> which others do i want to kick?
<quiet> msoul, in a term... write 'fluxbox-generate_menu'
<quiet> and restart fluxbox.
<msoul> tjm configuration yet I don't find anything regarding fonts
<kads> @Hobbsee why did u kick CBMz
<Elios> O.o
<msoul> oh okie hangon a sec
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, do i need to open ports for amule in ubuntu too ?
<jbaloul> hi were can i get ubuntu lts 6.06 (not the new 6.06.1)
<Hobbsee> kads: which is the bot?
<kads> @Hobbsee he didn;t do anything plus I was helping him
<liran_> ummm, is libpcap installed by default with ubuntu dapper?
<kads> @Hobbsee absentage
<mrDaniel> a 'apt-cache search libvte' reports some packages, which I should install??? libvte-cil, libvte2.0-cil, libvte-common, libvte-dev, libvte-doc or libvte4 ???
<kads> @Hobbsee not CBMz
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.69.42.19.cable.012.net.il]  by Hobbsee
<kads> @Hobbsee thx
<kads> @CBMz r u back
<msoul> quiet: nada
<[b] urk> msoul, go to ~/.fluxbox/styles and edit the file ldc, there you'll find the entry font
<xopher_> mrDaniel no idea actually , try libvte4, it seemed it was missing that
<kads> @CBMz r u back
<kads> @CBMz cool
<CBMz> @kads yeah
<quiet> jbaloul, http://torrentspy.com/search.asp?h=&query=ubuntu&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<kads> @CBMz any way what are the extract filenames
<CBMz> @kads it's now generating package
<msoul> [b] urk: okie sec
<jrib> mrDaniel: what does 'apt-cache policy libvte4' report as the Installed version?
<CBMz> @kads i'll pastebin it
<Hobbsee> xopher: kads: who brought that bot in?
<CBMz> @kads http://pastebin.ca/137535
<kads> @Hobbsee donno
<CBMz> @kads is that output okay?
<msoul> [b] urk: @HOMElinux:~/.fluxbox/styles$ ls
<kads> @CBMz give me a asec
<msoul> EvolutionTech  FluxAqua  Goth-v1.0  Linther  naturered  sid_fluxarnation
<kernelpanic> Hi new to Ubuntu on ppc, trying to find instructions on how to upgrade from 5.04 to 6.06, as the cd wont boot, is it possible to upgrade from within my current install?
<msoul> nothing about ldc
<kads> perfect
<mrDaniel> a 'apt-cache policy libvt4' reports me, that it is version  1:0.13.5-0ubuntu2
<fredl> does anybody happen to know how I can find ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-x86.run ?
<[b] urk> waspius, did you try to cd into the dir where you installed Steam? (usually .wine/drive_c/
<waspius> [b] urk: i will re install wine and let u know
<kads> @CBMz I will send you a fix put all the files in the same folder and execute fglrx are root
<mrDaniel> libvte4 is installed already
<xopher_> fredl, tried ati.com?
<[b] urk> why? waspius that wont help
<azureal> hi; any idea how i'd go about coloring different extensions in the terminal? (for example, make all .avi files appear red)
<CBMz> @kads okay
<mrDaniel> libvte.so.4 , I don't know this file
<xopher_> mrDaniel weird. try apt-cache depends synaptic
<waspius> [b] urk: because i uninstalled it
<fredl> xopher_: well why, ofcourse :) is there also some 'old drivers' link that I missed?
<jrib> mrDaniel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668
<[b] urk> msoul, hmm, i have that file...
<[b] urk> waspius, ok then, install from the repos of the winehq
<xopher_> fredl, so those arent the latest ones? Well atleast for windows theres an 'old drivers' section IIRC
<fredl> xopher_: nope, latest ones are buggy and I want to install the one that was in Breezy
<msoul> [b] urk: and there are nothing in the menu that I can change the fonts?
<xopher_> hm , sorry I dont know, I switched to the nvidia camp a few years back so :/
<dr_willis> azureal,  thats part of the ls command and its --color feature
<xopher_> mrDaniel and ofcourse you should try dpkg --reconfigure synaptic
<lhds> hey i was wondering if i installed blackbox on ubuntu will compiz work on top of blackbox like it does with kde and gnome?
<CBMz> @waspius steam is fucked in linux. it's because the new update
<waspius> CBMz: so what should i do?
<CBMz> @waspius wait for a fix
<[b] urk> msoul, in the styles dir, go to the dir of the theme you are using, and edit theme.cfg
<mrDaniel> THANK YOU all for your help, the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668 have helped me. the problem is, that the last update of compiz make a renmae from libvte.so.4 to libvte.so.9
<fredl> Generating package: Ubuntu/dapper
<fredl> Requested package is not supported.
<fredl> Oh man....
<noko> Can't use Dictionary 2.14.0, port 2628 firewalled.
<mrDaniel> now the problem i gone, THANK YOU very much
<fredl> this drama doesn't end.
<CBMz> @kads i'm waiting.
<kads> @CBMz I will sent it to you
<kads> @CBMz I sent it to you
<wheels3572> Can anyone here help me with Azureus
<kads> @CBMz you need to accept
<OPU|Leviathan> hello ive installed xubuntu how can i get VNC server runing so i can connect to the machine via VNC ?
<msoul> [b] urk: it's not a directory
<CBMz> @kads what? i didn't recieve any notice or something
<msoul> sid_fluxarnation
<Elios> ok
<kads> @CBMz how adount now?
<kads> @CBMz what the hell
<CBMz> @kads not supported or something, connection failed
<fredl> ofcourse the old ATI drivers don't work on Xorg 7.0.0 *booohooohooo*
<dr_willis> OPU|Leviathan,  install the vnc4server package. is what i normally use
<CBMz> @kads just upload it to rapidshare or something
<fredl> What WAS I thinking???
<kads> @CBMz I will I gtg for a sec i will be back in 20 mins
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here on 2.6.17 and has wifi working?
<wheels3572> dr_willis, What do you use as the viewer for VNC?
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  about any of them work. :P depends on the os i am using. Under windows i tend to use Ultravnc
<si2004309> ola
<si2004309> teste
<wheels3572> dr_willis, I am looking for something similar to tightvnc viewer but for xubuntu
<xopher_> mrDaniel np
<mrDaniel> :)
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  means very little to me. :P i tend to use so many different ones.. most of the basic viewers are about the same feature wise
<wheels3572> dr_willis, oh ok
<si2004309> oi
<AshDragonScale> pianoboy3333: Do you have NDISWRAPPER installed?
<pianoboy3333> AshDragonScale: nope
<KenSentMe> How do i switch to the next window in irssi?
<AshDragonScale> pianoboy3333: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<fredl> Does anybody know a way to install the old ATI drivers on Dapper?!?!?!
<pianoboy3333> my wifi works in 2.6.15 w/o it
<pianoboy3333> but, ok
<xopher_> Is there a remote desktop application that can log directly to your desktop, so that I can see everything as I left it. (e.g. running apps etc).
<waspius> what does multi-download mean?in valknut
<si2004309> tem algum brasileiro na sala?
<si2004309> tem algum brasileiro na sala?
<si2004309> tem algum brasileiro na sala?
<si2004309> tem algum brasileiro na sala?
<si2004309> tem algum brasileiro na sala?
<JackMacOKC> this is an english channel
<pianoboy3333> AshDragonScale: the package isn't named ndiswrapper.... hold on
<azureal> dr_willis, i've always had ls --color=auto as an alias for ls... some filetypes don't change color in urxvt
<KenSentMe> !pt > si2004309
<AshDragonScale> pianoboy3333: dunno then... that is what I have always used to get mine installed...
<dravas> Uhh how to add NTFS write support in Linux and what is the max filesize supported in FAT32
<dr_willis> azureal,  if ls isent set up to recogonize them - then it wont mess with them. check the ls man pages for how to add more  i guess.
<pianoboy3333> AshDragonScale: ok, now what?
<JackMacOKC> !fuse > dravas
<pianoboy3333> try it?
<JackMacOKC> dravas: 4gb
<si2004309> oi
<fredl> Does anybody know a way to install the old ATI drivers on Dapper?
<lamego> Dracon, there is an experimental driver for ntfs write, but it is *BETA, the max file size on FAT32 is 2 GBs
<pianoboy3333> fredl: just build your own
<lamego> fredl, what do you mean by old ?
<xopher_> fredl tried the ati channel?
<fredl> lamego: The ones that worked in Breezy.
<JackMacOKC> dravas: oops, i mean what lamego said..2gb, not 4gb
<pianoboy3333> fredl: follow method 2 on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<AshDragonScale> pianoboy3333:  try ndiswrapper-utils
<pianoboy3333> yep
<fredl> pianoboy3333 - thanks I tried that but that's for the latest ATI driver which is also broken for me.
<pianoboy3333> ?
<pianoboy3333> fredl: have you tried this guide before?
<fredl> lamego: 8.16.20
<fredl> pianoboy3333 - yes, just did it.
<pianoboy3333> that quickly?
<pianoboy3333> wow
<AshDragonScale> and to get a graphical front end try sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<fredl> no, earlier today.
<OPU|Leviathan> im using Xfce. how can i get vnc server?
<pianoboy3333> AshDragonScale: right, so, reboot into the newer kernel and try it?
<shaantanu> hi everyone ... I have a problem while configuring VMware ... plz check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20976
<Kyja> epitaf: did you get my query?
<si2004309> oi
<epitaf> Kyja : sorry i was out
<xopher_> fredl https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBList.asp?folderID=1514
<xopher_> as I said. ati.com :)
<shaantanu> xopher_: plz check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20976
<xopher_> Ill check
<TMM_> hi all
<lamego> shaantanu, you should not be using root
<fredl> xopher_: Well I had found the driver already :) thanks anyway, but it won't install on Xorg 7.0.0, so my question is if there's a way to get that done anyway.
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: looks like you need build-essential
<shaantanu> JackMacOKC: temme abt it
<ubuntu> hi room
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<shaantanu> what does it do
<eigenlambda> hi ubuntu
<lamego> shaantanu, and you need to install build essential
<TMM_> can someone please tell me if, if I do an rsync -avz on a local dir to copy stuff over to server somewhere on my network that has an out-of-date copy of the same data, will rsync actually do things incremental? or do I need to setup an rsync server for that?
<ubuntu> eigenlambda: hiya
<xopher_> shaantanu yep, looks like thats what you need
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: installs the tools to build things, such as vmware
<shaantanu> u mean (19:12:43) JackMacOKC: shaantanu: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<ubuntu> TMM_:  u will have to chk rsync option
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: like the gcc compiler and such
<CBMz> @kads there already?
<ubuntu> CBMz: hi
<lamego> TMM, what will you be using on the remote server to get the files ?
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: in a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<TMM> ubuntu, well, I did, this is my best guess :)
<shaantanu> JackMacOKC: U want me to compile the kernel ??
<nightattack> hello, how can I share folders while on linux with my sister's windows PC?
<TMM> I was just trying to verify, copying all of this data takes about 1.5 day
<fredl> are drivers for Xorg 7.0.0 fundamentally different that Xorg 6.8 drivers?
<ubuntu> TMM:  1 ? for ya
<CBMz> @hey ubuntu
<ubuntu> TMM:  does rsync has resume feature
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: no, you don't compile any kernels. i don't know any other way of saying "type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'"
<TMM> rsync is supposed to work incrementally, I am just not sure if it will do that if I don't have an rsync server
<xopher_> shaantanu, build-essential is a set of tools that you need to build things, like this vmware module
<shaantanu> JackMacOKC: that was what i was look in for
<shaantanu> the explaination by xopher
<shaantanu> gimme the repository as well
<JackMacOKC> 08:43 < JackMacOKC> shaantanu: installs the tools to build things, such as vmware
<fredl> are drivers for Xorg 7.0.0 fundamentally different that Xorg 6.8 drivers?
<shaantanu> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<JackMacOKC> !repos > shaantanu
<nightattack> hello, How can I share folders on the network as well as view the network PCs?
<ubuntu> TMM:  ok got something for
<shaantanu> hmm
<ubuntu> TMM:  try the -u fature
<GNAM> yes fredl
<ubuntu> feature*
<GNAM> have you vmware problems fredl?
<xopher_> shaantanu you might not have the correct repository enabled
<shaantanu> what repo i need
<shaantanu> xopher_:temme
<fredl> GNAM - I have ATI driver problems, not vmware
<xopher_> shaantanu, well it should be in main..
<JackMacOKC> for build-essential i think multiverse? or is that in main?
<lamego> build essentil is in main
<shaantanu> I have that one enabled
<ubuntu> TMM:  there r some option for ur need TMM  chk them out
<snoops> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubuntu> i see lot
<CBMz> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<xopher_> shaantanu well sudo apt-get install build-essential should do it then..
<nightattack> hello, How can I share folders on the network as well as view the network PCs?
<xopher_> make sure you didnt misstype it
<shaantanu> its giving me the error
<shaantanu> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: sudo apt-get update first
<snoops> nightattack are the other pcs on the network linux computers?
<xopher_> and if that doesnt help, you can always download the package manually from packages.ubuntu.com .. ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=build-essential&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=main )
<nightattack> snoops , no windows pc :(
<shaantanu>  JackMacOKC: I still get the sam eeroor ... plz gimme the repo i need to add to my source.list
<snoops> nightattack k, that's fine.. you'll just be using samba then :)
<JackMacOKC> !repos > shaantanu
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: read that
<shaantanu> thats fine ... I mean do i need to get main ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kernelpanic> Hi all new to Ubuntu running on ppc, trying to find instructions on how to upgrade from 5.04 to 6.06, as the cd wont boot, is it possible to upgrade from within my current install?
<JackMacOKC> shaantanu: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment the lines with the main repository on it
<snoops> nightattack for sharing I'm pretty sure you need to go to settings>administration>sharing or it's settings>perferences>sharing
<shaantanu> fine i 'll check out
<nightattack> snoops I've been there, I put a folder there for share, but I don't know where it is, or maybe the settings were wrong
<ubuntu> kernelpanic: yep u can update from 5 to 6 via net
<JackMacOKC> kernelpanic: shouldnt be a problem
<snoops> nightattack basically it just allows you to see what you want.. now there's a few ways to connect to other peoples pcs.. will you be wanting to stream the data from the pcs you connect to?
<nightattack> snoops yes
<xopher_> kernelpanic, just change the dapper entries in your sources.list to edgy, and then do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' - might wanna make some backups first..
<erUSUL> !upgrade > kernelpanic
<snoops> nightattack then, the best way I can suggest is to set it up in an rc file
<snoops> first you can "sudo apt-get install smbfs samba" in terminal
<kernelpanic> are there any specific instructions anywhere on net for setting up to upgrade? I looked on the ubuntu forums but was unable to find any specific instructions.  even went to the link provided by the upgrade manager.  I assume I need to add a repositories to upgrade from. Am I on th eright track?
<ubuntu> kernelpanic:  there r some links
<jpjacobs> share mouse
<jpjacobs> darn, wrong keyboard
<JackMacOKC> kernelpanic: the easiest way IMO: change everything from breezy to dapper in your sources.list, then do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> kernelpanic: read the links ubotu told you in the pm
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<nightattack> snoops what's an rc file?
<ubuntu> hi jack
<snoops> nightattack did you apt-get those two things?
<shaantanu> I m totally clueless :: check out my sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20979
<jman888> is there any program to Make a video dvd on ubuntu?
<ramanoar> hi there, could someone help me on a video card to work properly over ubuntu?
<kernelpanic> k thanks will go and read up and have a go at it.  Thanks for the help
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: which video card?
<snoops> oh and nightattack can you ping the others pcs on your network.. because we should know that you can actually talk to them first
<ramanoar> Ati Rage 128 Pro
<ubuntu> kernelpanic:  make BACKUPS :)
<snoops> nightattack before we get to mounting hdd's that is :)
<nightattack> snoops how can I check lol
<ramanoar> JackMacOKC: i can't get ati driver to work, only vesa works =/
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: what seems to be the problem?
<fredl> ramanoar - I have an ATI too, an X700 Pro PCI Express card.
<shaantanu> jack: did u see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20979 ??
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: the ati driver does not work with that card
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: its not a 3d card
<Elios> ubuntu: im trying to add another all user share
<ramanoar> JackMacOKC: i tried to reconfigure xorg for ati card, but gdm doesn't start
<ramanoar> it freezes
<Elios> and i added the samba entry and the dir is there
<ongoingnicchangi> anyone available to walk a total ubuntu dupe into installing his first ubuntu?
<snoops> nightattack open a terminal and type "ping nameofnetworkedcomputer" or "ping ipaddressofnetworkedcomputer"
<Elios> but its not showing up
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: yes it will, you need to reconfigure xorg again and not use ati as your driver
<fredl> JackMacOKC: could you perhaps help me too? :)
<snoops> replacing those things with the actual name or ip address of course
<JackMacOKC> i can try :)
<ubuntu> Elios:  no idea bout samba , sorry bro
<Elios> k
<ramanoar> JackMacOKC: what should i use then ?
<ramanoar> i wanted at least a 1152x864 @ 75Hz resolution
<realist> bruceh: it almost installs itself
<fredl> JackMacOKC, I basically got my X700 Pro to work, but it becomes unstable after unpredictable time.
<Ropechoborra> Im accesing my sshd, and when i connect it says 'you have mail' ( see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20980 ) but, i dont have mail... what mail is it saying about?
<ramanoar> the way it is now I only get 1024x768 @ 85Hz
<ubuntu> Ropechoborra: run the mail command
<Ropechoborra> wich one is that?
<Jman8888> !videodvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videodvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> "ail" ?
<realist> Ropechoborra: anything waiting for you in /var/spool/mail usually
<Ropechoborra> "mail" ?
<ubuntu> just type mail in konsole
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<CarinArr> ramanoar, what video card do you have?
<fredl> ramanoar - yoou can try using the 'radeon' driver.
<Ropechoborra> ubotu command not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command not found - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramanoar> CarinArr: Ati Rage 128 Pro
<Ropechoborra> ubuntu command not found
* Jman8888 Wants to know how to make a video dvd from scratch.
<realist> Ropechoborra: "mail" may not be installed by default, 'apt-get install mail'
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: no don't use the radeon driver, and don't use fglrx
<richiefrich> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<realist> Or for a more friendly curses interface, try 'mutt'
<eigenlambda> ramanoar: use r128
<JackMacOKC> fredl: i'm not an expert on the ati's 3d package. sorry
<eigenlambda> of course
<greeN-eYe> /j I'm considering buying a LCD in Wiesbaden
<greeN-eYe> <sbalneav>
<shaantanu> !gnomebaker > jman8888
<Ropechoborra> realist cant find mail package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> JackMacOKC, you know anybody who is?
<CarinArr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> mail command not found , umm
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: i changed it in xorg config file, but didn't work too
<CarinArr> ramanoar, i take it you've tried the above
<CarinArr> ?
<fredl> ubotu needs to have information added, can that be done?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs to have information added, can that be done? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackMacOKC> carinarr: thats for ati 3d cards, his is not 3d
<eigenlambda> ramanoar: you might have better luck with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jman8888> shaantanu, That can make a video Dvd? From avi's?
<bruceh> is fedora better than ubuntu?
<nightattack> snoops yes i can ping them
<ubuntu> bruceh:  no way
<eigenlambda> JackMacOKC: yes it is.  rage128 does so do 3d
<JackMacOKC> bruceh: take a guess, no
<erUSUL> CarinArr: the ati.com drivers doesn't support such an old card
<shaantanu> just search for gnome baker
<eigenlambda> yes.  use r128
<bruceh> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<shaantanu> I believe it will help u
<bruceh> constant crashing
<realist> Ropechoborra: try 'mutt'
<virogenesis> bruceh, define better
<snoops> nightattack sweet okay.. did you run that "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs" in terminal?
<eigenlambda> r128 has good mesa support
<ubuntu> gnome baker in in synaptic
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: ok, i'll try using that, but everytime i did, nothing worked... only default ubuntu config works
<ramanoar> i'll try and get back here
<JackMacOKC> eigenlambda: well technically yes, but not in the sense he's wanting. he's trying to use radeon drivers
<eigenlambda> ramanoar: wait
<nightattack> snoops not smbfs, i'll get that
<Jman8888> shaantanu, I have gnomebaker. Never saw a VIDEO DVD option. to make one from avi's?
<eigenlambda> maybe you need to change something
<eigenlambda> so the changes will take effect
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: like what ?
<realist> bruceh: I prefer ubuntu over redhat.
<eigenlambda> um
<virogenesis> bruceh, which installer you using?
<Ropechoborra> Ready... thanks
<Radiance`> yo
* richiefrich wonders why gnome baker 
<SPOPPO> sup?
<eigenlambda> something like something in /var/somewhere
<bruceh> no idea
<cabuloso> i have apache2.0 on dapper, and it dont allow anyone to download .odt files for example... anyone knows how i can set it to alow ?
<bruceh> i dl'd a utorrent version
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: hahahah
<bruceh> in ubuntu site
<bruceh> burned iso
<eigenlambda> wasn't there something like, if you edit xorg.conf, and it's md5sum isn't in /var/somewhere,
<realist> Simply because dpkg + apt > rpm + up2date/yum
<eigenlambda> , you can't use dpkg to change it again?
<snoops> nightattack okay cool.. once that's done, now we're going to add stuff to a file.. in terminal if you want to type 'sudo gedit /etc/rc.local' without quotes.
<virogenesis> is it the live cd version?
<fredl> bruceh - maybe your iso is corrupt.
<bruceh> yes
* eigenlambda vaguely rememebrs from debian
<bruceh> did a cd check
<fredl> hmm
<bruceh> said it was ok
<richiefrich> bruceh did u md5sum check it
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: i may try using dpkg again...
<syntaxx> is there a virtual cd rom on linux? ^^
<bruceh> yes
<ubuntu> bruceh:  u working with fc5?
<snoops> nightattack now at the bottom of rc.local basically you can just paste lines like this:
* Jman8888 Needs to burn a video dvd from avi's ...
<bruceh> going to today
<richiefrich> Jman8888 u need help
<fredl> that's odd. I have updated Breezy though and not done a fresh install of Dapper. You have dl'ed the Dapper CD's right?
<ramanoar> is that a way of using dpkg only to reconfigure the video card, 'cause my keyboard and mouse are ok
<JackMacOKC> ramanoar: yes, thats what you need to do
<snoops> nightattack: mount -t smbfs //IO/C$  /media/IOC -o username=Administrator,password=mypasswordhere,dmask=777,fmask=777
<ubuntu> bruceh:  intel motherboard?
<erUSUL> ramanoar: try to use the r128 driver directly (edit xorg.conf and change s/ati/r128/ ). more info 'man r128'
<bruceh> yes
<ubuntu> yes it is having issues here too
<Jman8888> richiefrich, Yes. I have a bunch of avi's i want to watch on my Tv. And i want them burnnt with my dvd burner onto a dvd
<snoops> nightattack you'll need to create the folders you want to 'mount' to first in media.. so sudo mkdir /media/BLAH
<richiefrich> Jman8888   http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=142299&highlight=dvd+avi
<bruceh> right now m ubuntu install is stuck in installing system
<ramanoar> erUSUL: i edited only with 'r128'... is that wrong?
<richiefrich> Jman8888 but 1st does your dvd player  play  avi's ?
<ubuntu> whats with ubuntu?
<snoops> the //IO/C$ nightattack is the computer name, plus share name
<SPOPPO> fun
<Radiance`> don't know
<nightattack> snoops BLAH made :p
<tjm> ubuntu, how d'you mean ?
<richiefrich> Jman8888  what dvd standup  player to u have
<ubuntu> tjm:  i was asking bruceh  , his ubuntu installation has hanged
<Jman8888> richiefrich, No. My dvd player playe dvd
<fredl> gawd, I really can't stand this. On Breezy with the old ATI drivers everything used to work great... now it's completely broken and no matter what I try I can't fix it :(
<erUSUL> Jman8888: a convination of ffmeg and dvdauthor ??
<snoops> nightattack now you may not have to put in username and passwords.. but you will need dmask=777,fmask=777
<erUSUL> ramanoar: you used the r128 driver and it failed?
<nightattack> snoops mount -t smbfs //IO/C$  /media/IOC -o username=Administrator,password=mypasswordhere,dmask=777,fmask=777
<tjm> ubuntu, oh right, sorry
<nightattack> snoops this one? with /media/IOC or /media/BLAH?
<richiefrich> Jman8888  u can get a divx stanup player for 70$
<ramanoar> erUSUL: i edited where it was 'mesa' to 'r128' and didn't work
<ramanoar> only that i tried
<snoops> mount -t smbfs //remotecomputername/sharename /media/foldertomountto
<ramanoar> no other changes
<abhinay> problem with login , help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20981
<Elios> ok hmm slight problem here
<Jman8888> erUSUL, ? Is eiher of theose easily done with a gui or terminal?
<richiefrich> Jman8888 but that site i showed it works
<ubuntu> brb
<eigenlambda> im using an r128
<Elios> i when to check that another PC on the network can see the shares
<richiefrich> Jman8888 yes use a terminal
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: how did you configured it ?
<Elios> and i used MY login and hit remeber pass out of habbit
<Elios> >.>
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: using dpkg ?
<Jman8888> richiefrich, But thats a lot of terminal. I'll Try it though.
<Elios> how do i undo that
<Elios> XD
<eigenlambda> Section "Device"
<eigenlambda>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS"
<eigenlambda>         Driver          "r128"
<eigenlambda>         BusID           "PCI:1:14:0"
<eigenlambda> EndSection
<erUSUL> Jman8888: i've found qdvdauthor in the repos
<richiefrich> Jman8888  whats alot ?
<eigenlambda> maybe you shouldn't have the same identifier or busid as me though
<richiefrich> Jman8888  i see 6 steps
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: that's exactly mine, except for BusID
<realist> Poll: Has anyone here had any success running xgl+compiz+gnome on older ATI/Radeon hardware using propriatry drivers?
<erUSUL> !paste > eigenlambda
<bruceh> fedora core gonna take me 6 hours to dl :(
<richiefrich> Jman8888  and step 2 is optional
<Jman8888> richiefrich, Thats a lot of typing because i want about 10 or more clips on it....
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: how do i see my busid ?
<eigenlambda> lspci
<ramanoar> hmm
<richiefrich> Jman8888 combine all the avi's 1st
<eigenlambda> 0000:01:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<richiefrich> Jman8888 into one
<eigenlambda> is what i get from lspci
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<ramanoar> mine
<Jman8888> richiefrich, But there all seperate things.... I guess i could do it.
<richiefrich> Jman8888 are u afriad to type.. u do it here..
<eigenlambda> oh ya, and you mite want to say "Mode 0666" in Section: DRI
* richiefrich  doesnt understand 
<duane> hey, y'all
<eigenlambda> ok, what that means is, you need to say BusID: 1:0:0
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: the dri it's correct on xorg.conf
<duane> is there a good 64-bit virtualization software out there?
<snoops> realist what radeon?
<nightattack> snoops thanks for your help :P
<tjm> duane, hey
<eigenlambda> duane: whats that supposed to mean?
<realist> snoops: RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
<duane> like vmware
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: well... Section "Device"
<ramanoar>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS"
<ramanoar>         Driver          "vesa"
<ramanoar>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<duane> except I'd like to compile it for 64-bit, so preferably free/open source
<richiefrich> vesa
<richiefrich> ramanoar why vesa
<ramanoar> eigenlambda: Section "DRI"
<eigenlambda> ya
<ramanoar>         Mode    0666
<ramanoar> EndSection
<eigenlambda> change Driver
<realist> snoops: I've heard it'll on run on 9600 or greater, is that true?
<eigenlambda> from vesa to r128
<snoops> nightattack happy to :) if you put those lines, to as many shares as you want in /etc/rc.local then next time you reboot all shares will show up in PLACES and on your desktop for you :)
<OPU|Leviathan> sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<OPU|Leviathan> any ideas?
<realist> s/on/only/
<ramanoar> richiefrich: it's the only one that works
<richiefrich> ramanoar i beg to differ
<erUSUL> !paste > ramanoar
<snoops> realist for that card.. I'd recommend aiglx actually
<Elios> can i get some help with samba?
<eigenlambda> !gay > erUSUL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duane> do any of you use some kind of vmware type product?
<richiefrich> lol
<byteshack> I've got some NX funkyness
<byteshack> I can't seem to run rxvt
<duane> I was thinking of parallels, but....
<byteshack> or xterm -rv
<richiefrich> eigenlambda priceless!
<realist> snoops: are they open source?
<byteshack> I get:  program: can't load color "xyz"
<byteshack> any ideas?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: man, i tried to change it to r128, but ubuntu freezes
<snoops> realist aiglx is part of X now..I'll get a guide
<richiefrich> ramanoar and did u look at the log?
<ramanoar> the way my xorg.conf it, i changed only the driver, and didn't work
<richiefrich> ramanoar are u using a login manager?
<richiefrich> ramanoar and did u look at the log?
<ramanoar> nop =/
<richiefrich> ramanoar do u know what a log it or where it is
<ramanoar> yeah yeah
<nightattack> snopps ok thanks again :)
<richiefrich> ramanoar ok then i suggest u look at it
<ramanoar> but i didn't look at it
<ramanoar> alright
<richiefrich> vesa blows
<richiefrich> cga is almost as good  LOL
<snoops> nightattack and if you want to browse those drives while you haven't rebooted, just run those commands in terminal.. but they won't stay mounted after reboot unless you put them in /etc/rc.local
<snoops> realist http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<abhinay> help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20981
<realist> snoops: cheers, thanks for the heads up
<snoops> realist the main guide, which you probably should read anyway is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager
<sedrake> I shared a folder with SMB, now what username/password should I use to  get access to the files from my windows computer?
<y3it221_klce> hey
<W9ZEB-Lars> by default is Drake ALSA or OSS?
<y3it221_klce> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu using
<y3it221_klce> noapic and nolapic
<W9ZEB-Lars> and how would I determine that on my own?
<justin_> How do you install Fluxbox?, - get-apt install fluxbox?
<duane> does anyone here use xen?
<CarinArr> justin_, yep
<justin_> Good
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to install the latest ATI drivers on Ubuntu but once complete it won't seem to load libGLcore - any thoughts?
<justin_> Ubuntu is simply the best Linux I have ever used, installing software is even easier then windows :)) - not too mention, its fun to play with synaptic haha
<CBMz> Yup. ubuntu is the best.
<RedGhost> What is Linux?
<justin_> RedGhost: :P
<auxi> CBMz, How many 'nixs have you tryed?
<richiefrich> CBMz u havent tried many have u
<CBMz> auxi, redhat, slackware, knoppix, mandrake 9.2, gentoo
<richiefrich> auxi exactly :P
<justin_> CBMz: The first time I left a linux distro installed for more then 2 weeks haha, I have had FREEBSD for a while, but was never fond of Linux.. for some reason
<ramanoar> hello hello...
<ramanoar> xserver freezes when ati driver chosen
<richiefrich> CBMz then u havent tird them long
<ramanoar> no option for r128
<realist> richiefrich: I happen to agree with CBMz
<auxi> realist, Why ?
<richiefrich> realist  yes why
<RedGhost> I've used slackware and gentoo and Debian and I prefer Ubuntu to all of them :\
<realist> Well, this is comming from my perspective as a BSD and Debian user
<RedGhost> Remember that the kernel is basically identical and it's just the layout, applications and X.
<auxi> Can I have some reasons why Ubuntu is so astounding ?
<realist> I like that Ubuntu is based around Debian package management, is community based, and backed with corporate funding
<realist> Includes corporate support schemes
<auxi> realist,  does the corporate funding really reasure you?
<bruceh_loitering> it does me
<realist> Ease of use, ease of installation
<realist> auxi: not me, CEO types
<auxi> won't it eventually become Ubuntu: Sponsored by pepsi, or something?
<RedGhost> Do we really need to get into this distro battle, the kernel's are usually almost identical so get off it guys it doesn't matter.
<bruceh_loitering> ease of installation not such high standing with me atm
<realist> It really -is- "Linux for human beings"
<IsomerX> question: what is 'blues-utils'?
<realist> bruceh_loitering: keep in mind, I am from a Debian background
<IsomerX> poo.... *bluez-utils
<auxi> realist, So why did you switch [not starting a war, this is just curiosity] 
<realist> So any auto-detection/configuration of hardware counts as "ease of install" to me
<realist> auxi: I *still* use Free/OpenBSD and Debian
<y3it221_klce> bluez-utils is for bluetooth devices
<RedGhost> Because he liked the community, support, applications and X of one distro better? Because that is _all_ they are.
<realist> I just prefer Ubuntu for 'desktop' use
<justin_> realist: Yeah, its second to my Freebsd now, but I am suprised a Linux that I actually like.. - really good work from the Ubuntu team, let's hope they do not mess up :))
<justin_> But if they do that's ok I ordered a dapper CD, just in case ;)
<richiefrich> realist i disagree unbuntu doesnt just work.. as everyone says...
<realist> It's basically Debian on steriods.
<richiefrich> auxi what do u use?
<auxi> richiefrich, Debian
<bruceh_loitering> this si funny. burning a new ubuntu iso has taken 21 mins so far
<realist> richiefrich: milage will always vary
<richiefrich> realist if it was so easy i would not see any questions in here
<realist> Unless you've got some really 'exotic' peice of hardware, Ubuntu practically installs itself
<richiefrich> i guess thats my point
<bruceh_loitering> anyone know of someone with experience with windows xp embedded?
<realist> richiefrich: I can't really speak on how 'newbie-friendly' ubuntu is
<realist> Having used Debian for the last 10+ years
<auxi> realist, but debian practically installs itself
<richiefrich> realist now that i say it is
<justin_> realist: Yes, I still keep freebsd for my scientific and server use - but for desktop use where it used to be Windows 2003, its now Ubuntu all the way - I think Ubuntu is a success where Mandrake failed.
<IsomerX> I don't like that it doesn't setup the runlevels correctly :-(
<richiefrich> realist compaired to gentoo.. arch.. slack
<RedGhost> Why would you use Windows server 2003 for a desktop? :\
<frogzoo> bruceh_loitering: the only thing xp should be embedded in would be wet cement
<realist> justin_: Mandrake failed by being a RedHat clone
<richiefrich> bruceh_loitering i think this is not the place for windows xp questions :P
<realist> Any distro based from Debian, is bound to be better than anything RPM based ;p
<richiefrich> realist and whats FC ?
<realist> (Not to start a religious war)
<IsomerX> tack 'init 3' to the end of the end of the start up line... poof GUI... wtf?
<realist> richiefrich: A pile of crud?
<justin_> realist: :)) Yeah but it was a cleaner easier Linux for a while, until it started to bloat itself up so much that windows was just quicker
<bruceh_loitering> ;)
<abhinay> The application 'x-session-manager' lost its connection to the display :20.0;  what does it mean ?
<justin_> And what was strange about Mandrake was it did not matter if you had FLux or XFCE - it would still go slow
<RedGhost> bruceh_loitering, I have experience with Windows XP application and some driver development, what is the problem?
<auxi> justin_, Nice, haha
<realist> Remind me what XFCE is?
<bruceh_loitering> trying to create an embedded image and transfering it to a system not connected to my development system
<auxi> realist, it's a WM, kind of inbetween Gnome and Flux
<realist> Interesting...
<bruceh_loitering> choose bootable cd pathway. could never get it to successfully load onto virgin system
<frano> hey i am frano and i am from zamlinje....can you tell me how to posadit patatos
<realist> Might have to look into that
<realist> Currently on a fluxbox debian box
<auxi> realist, why d'you use flux?
<realist> Use an Ubuntu Gnome box at work
<virogenesis> xfce = light weight gtk DE
<realist> Might be interesting to see the 'middle ground' as it were
<realist> auxi: limited resources
<auxi> realist, :(
<realist> Was using blackbox on solaris for a while, on a physical xterm (aka 'thin client')
<realist> So I guess fluxbox was a natural progression for me
<auxi> realist, I like flux alot, I used it before I switched to KDE. So I wasn't implying that it sucks
* azureal ++fluxbox
<realist> auxi: I realise that.
<auxi> realist, good :P
<realist> auxi: Do you prefer KDE, rather than Gnome?
<auxi> realist, definatly
<dockane> is there a way to get managed windows in gnome?
<realist> I gave up on KDE, when I tried it on Debian/Woody
<azureal> btw, do you guys use kde just for its k3b?
<dockane> azureal: nope
* bruceh slaps realist around a bit with a large trout
<realist> Played with it for about 30sec on FC4 once recently
<auxi> realist, Gnome feels like it was trying to be heavey and full featured, but really just felt old, and featureless. I don't mind lite WMs, I love flux, it's just KDE feels like it really went head on with a more complete, modern desktop enviroment
<dockane> azureal: i am burning with nautilis / cdrecord
<azureal> dockane, ah, have you ever successfully burned vcd's ;)
<dockane> azureal: nope, never hat to, yet
<realist> auxi: is this comparing both KDE/Gnome on Dapper?
<dockane> s/hat/had
<auxi> realist, yes
<auxi> realist, Don't you feel KDE is more complete ?
<azureal> dockane, i lost two good cds when i attempted to burn vcds with cdrecord...
<realist> I haven't tried it since Debian/Woody
<realist> Might give it a test run next week.
<auxi> realist, Consider that it has a decent set of software, which is all consistant, so all the menus feel the same, and the layouts are all the same, so it's much easyer to get used to things
<realist> I'd always steered clear of KDE for preformance reasons, always felt a bit bloated and sloow
<erUSUL> azureal: use cdrdao to burn the bin/cue that you obtain from vcdimager for example
<realist> auxi: I'll agree on that point... it has better uniformity
<realist> It's probably come a long way too, since I last tried it (years ago now)
<auxi> realist, I know what you mean about the slowness, But since i started using it, aftero nly testing it before, It seemed to run faster than I remembered
<azureal> erUSUL, isnt cdrdao for audio?
<realist> Not to mention, I'd tested it on a P3 500MHz laptop
<auxi> realist, It seems faster than Gnome though, if i use all the KDE based software
<bruceh> ubuntu or my box keeps crashing everytime I get to the partitioning part
<bruceh> freaking annoying
<realist> How does GTK based software perform under KDE?
<richiefrich> realist just like any other
<erUSUL> azureal: i used the combination to succesfull burn a vcd (from a guide i read i'm not that smart) ;)
<auxi> realist, Pretty well, i'm using GTK2 software and GTK software atm, aswell as the KDE software
<richiefrich> gtk is gtk and qt is qt..
<richiefrich> as long as u have the libs
<richiefrich> they will load
<janbanan> How does the latest ubuntu work with ATI graphics?
<realist> richiefrich: performance will/can vary though
<richiefrich> realist not true
<realist> janbanan: I've had issues with the 3rd party propriatry drivers
<J_P> hi all
<realist> janbanan: otherwise fine, using open source drivers
<richiefrich> janbanan what ver of the driver and what X?
<richiefrich> janbanan are u going to use the X 7.1 ?
<Nd__> Anybody know which package to get the 'strings' command from?
<richiefrich> or u going to use X 7.0
<realist> Nd__: apt-file search strings
<azureal> erUSUL, are you saying you used cdrdao to burn a video?
<janbanan> used ubuntu almost a year ago and and the drivers then were shitty
<erUSUL> Nd__: binutils?? better install build-essential
<richiefrich> Nd__ binutils
<erUSUL> !b-e > Nd__
<realist> janbanan: like I said, the propriatry ATI drivers seem flakey
<bruceh> can anyone explain this question?
<bruceh> what's with the green text on the top when u install Ubuntu?
<richiefrich> thge ATi drivers are fine
<Nd__> Hoorah! Thanks :)
<Ubuntu> I'm afraid I've done something terrible. I am 99% noob! I had to reinstall Ubuntu so all I did was reinstall it again, now I have no disk space left (3 partitions I think, Ubuntu, my old Ubuntu, and my Windows) and I can't even log in (no memory left to write authorization file)!
<richiefrich> its the user that needs to set them up right
<erUSUL> azureal: with vcdimager i created a vcd (*.bin + *.cue) from a *.mpg then i used cdrao to burn the *.bin/*.cue
<azureal> erUSUL omg will you just tell me whether it was audio or video?
<Jman8888> I still cant burn a dvd...
<janbanan> I was not able to use the transparent windows eye-candy ;(
<azureal> erUSUL you keep avoiding the question, so i have to keep asking it again
<richiefrich> Ubuntu i think u need  remove the old
<bruceh> maybe rephrase the question?
<realist> richiefrich: depends which drivers.
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, any idea how I do that?
<erUSUL> azureal: video (i've said in the previus post that  i used a mpg as source of the process)
<richiefrich> realist no
<realist> I've had no issues with either 'ati' or 'radeon'
<richiefrich> fglrx
<Ych_> is there a way to kill a program from terminal?
<richiefrich> works great
<realist> However... running 'fglrx'... can cause stability issues on some cards
<auxi> Ych_, "kill <program ID>"
<richiefrich> Ubuntu boot to a liveCD since u cant login
<Ych_> how do i find the ID?
<bruceh> how do u find the pid>?
<richiefrich> and remove it
<erUSUL> azureal: i've said and i cite ".... from a *.mpg* ..."
<realist> bruceh: man ps
<bruceh> ych jinx u owe me soda
<richiefrich> Ych_ bruceh  ps -A | less
<azureal> erUSUL oh, lol... since i didnt see neither "audio" nor "video" i quickly glanced past .mpg =)
<Ych_> lol owe me a beer
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, how do I remove the old partition? x(
<dockane> bruceh: man pidof
<garminar> use pgrep $name to find the pid
<bruceh> too early for beer
<richiefrich> Ubuntu just fdisk it
<bruceh> so can use man ps/pidof
<dockane> Ych_: man pidof
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, what is fdisk? ::(
<azureal> erUSUL, ok, that's interesting...considering the program's primary purpose is audio
<bruceh> msdos fdisk?
<richiefrich> Ubuntu thats the partition maker
<richiefrich> Ubuntu or ppl like cfdisk
<zsh> !fdisk
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, from the liveCD or something else?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ych_> bruceh, its 5pm here....
<Ych_> :D
<auxi> richiefrich, dammit, I was just about to say cfdisk
<richiefrich> Ubuntu  liveCD
<bruceh> 11 am here in Maryland USA
<richiefrich> auxi :;p
<erUSUL> azureal: the progrma primary purpose *is* to burn cd-r in dao mode (hence the name cdrdao= cd-r + dao)
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, and what do I click when I boot the liveCD?
<Ubuntu> Install?
<amikron> hi all
<erUSUL> azureal: dao = disk at once
<richiefrich> click!?!?!
<jordanau> anybody here have a good gtkpod string to get all music onto hardrive and well organized?
<Ych_> i know, im from there :-D
<richiefrich> omg man
<richiefrich> windows -->
<Ych_> but i get beer earlier when im in europe :D
<igge> is there a unix command that can take everything from standard input and send to standard output and append to each line a timestamp?
<igge> i'm thinking tee or tail would have some flag for that but can't find it
<Thunderpants> when i update, the process sticks on 'setting up capplets-data', what is capplets?
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, how do I run fdisk? From the liveCD?
<jordanau> igge, you mean you want to log all of your actions in a text file?
<bruceh> isn't it auto?
<jordanau> or you just want ourpot to go to a text file?
<bruceh> don't u get the option to manually change or even resize a partition?
<jordanau> output*
<bruceh> or totally erase it
<dan__> quit
<dan__> exit
<jordanau> third times a charm :)
<Ych> well, killing x worked better than killing the program :D
<amikron> where can i find the list of all console commands (6.06) (i am newbie) ?
<Kyral_Laptop> amikron: ALL the Console commands?
<Ubuntu> How can I delete my old Ubuntu partition?
<Kyral_Laptop> Dude I don't think ANYONE knows ALL the commands
<Kyral_Laptop> amikron: look on Ubuntuforums for my Terminal For Beginners thread
<amikron> thx
<Kyral_Laptop> Actually gimme a sec and I'll link directly
<amikron> nice
<amikron> that would be very nice :)
<igge> jordanau: hm sort of...
<igge> will try to explain
<JhonnyB> hi all
<Kyral_Laptop> amikron: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<HeathenDan> when synaptic installs a package, does it keep the package after downloading it? or does it delete it afterwards?
<Kyral_Laptop> HeathenDan: it keeps it in the cache
<JhonnyB> i need help
<igge> jordanau: i have a command that runs and at various times prints out lines to standard out.. I would like to see a timestamp for each line when it was printed
<Kyral_Laptop> HeathenDan: you can clear the cache by running "sudo apt-get clean"
<HeathenDan> where can i see this cache?
<JhonnyB> i dl ubuntu cd
<Kyral_Laptop> HeathenDan: I THINK its in /var/apt/cache
<richiefrich> Ubuntu open a terminal
<HeathenDan> i may need to copy some of them for my friend
<igge> jordanau: i'm thinking there should be some nifty little command line program for that
<igge> that I can pipe through
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, open a terminal...?
<JhonnyB> on one systen it boots ok, but the system i want to run on, it hangs after first ubuntu main menu
<Ubuntu> and?
<richiefrich> Ubuntu i dont know your partitions .. but as an example --> fdisk /dev/sda
<ballchalk> hello
<ballchalk> has anyone gotten itunes to work through wine?
<HeathenDan> hmm, what's the package name for the multimedia codecs?
<ballchalk> libarts-extra or something from yesterda can't remember
<HeathenDan> my friend has xubuntu and he doesn't have internet connection. i want to help him install codecs for playing mp3s and divx movies
<mlehrer> w32codecs
<PingunZ> hey, how can I edit .so files ?
<HeathenDan> is that one package? if so, then that's a big help
<Kyral_Laptop> HeathenDan: download the package with sudo apt-get -d w32codecs (I think -d is the right option)
<HeathenDan> ok lemme try that
<Kyral_Laptop> PingunZ: You don't, they are binaries
<mlehrer> there may be other dependencies, i can't remember
<dr_willis_> PingunZ,  since those are binary libraries - normally you dont.
<mlehrer> that is the important one
<Kyral_Laptop> PingunZ: you'd have to edit the sourcecode for the libraries
<mlehrer> unless you're really good with a hex editor
<jordanau> igge, sounds like you need a bash script try http://linuxcommand.org/lts0010.php
<richiefrich> Ubuntu i think your best bet.. is to reinstall del all the ubuntu stuff when u reinstall and let it partition for u
<Jimmey> I've got updates listed that aren't authenticated - How dangerous are they/could they potentially be?
<Jimmey> Bear in mind, one of them's "gnome-terminal"
<Kyral_Laptop> Jimmey: pastebin your sources.list
<Jimmey> Okay
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, sounds good. How do I delete it all?
<Kyral_Laptop> Jimmey: if they are just ubuntu.com ones they you can ignore it
<igge> jordanau: mm... maybe i can ise awk
<vicscandl> !fonts > vicscandl
<PingunZ> Kyral_Laptop, I want to edit the splash of xubuntu ( the moving mice ) but its .so , what can I do ?
<PingunZ> sudo apt-get source xubuntu-desktop ?
<Kyral_Laptop> PingunZ: go to xfce-look.org and download a new one :P
<bruceh> is open suse good/
<bruceh> just heard about it
<Jimmey> Kyral_Laptop, one of them's a Compiz repo.
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: I disliked it, but YaST in an of itself is amazing
<bruceh> yast?
<bruceh> what is that
<Kyral_Laptop> Jimmey: ehh I'd say take care on the Compiz one, but the ubuntu.com ones are good
<richiefrich> Ubuntu well in the install.. on the partition section.. wipe it all.. if u still want windows.. make sure u dont del that .. so uncheck that
<Kyral_Laptop> Jimmey: just means you don't have the GPG Key of the repos in your keyring
<quiet> bruceh, suse is a great distro.
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: YaST (Yet Another System Tool)
<harisund> Good morning! How's everyone today?
<Ubuntu> richiefrich, k, when installing I've never had a view of all the partitions, how do I do that?
<Kyral_Laptop> SuSE's super GUI control center
<Kyral_Laptop> of DOOM!
<Kyral_Laptop> :P
<quiet> granted, it's gone largely open-source now... but it was the first commercially supported desktop linux.
<quiet> 'Yet Another Setup Tool'
<PingunZ> Kyral_Laptop, they all are down, gnome-look, kde-look, xfce-look ...
<Kyral_Laptop> (You notice you make everything cooler by adding "Of DOOM!" to it) :D
<Kyral_Laptop> PingunZ: Then I dunno
<Kyral_Laptop> But overall I found OpenSuSE slow
<pp> hi folks, anyone here use maconlinux?
<bruceh> u sound lord of the ring ish
<PingunZ> yeah, opensuse is very slow
<thx4help> hi, i'm using ubuntu.  Right now I have to manually type 'modprobe fuse' to start fuse, can this be automated at startup?
<PingunZ> its cause the kernel is to big, you'll need to recompile one.
<Kyral_Laptop> thx4help: add it to /etc/modiles
<Kyral_Laptop> err
<richiefrich> Ubuntu i can picture that part.. maybe someone else might  know.. been way to long since i installed..    i think u can  select view partition
<Kyral_Laptop> s/modiles/modules
<harisund> thx4help: echo fuse | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<bobovski> hi all, I have a question that is marginally ubuntu, but thought I'd ask anyway. Just got married and want to create a thumbnail gallery of pictures. I have apache2 installed. can anyone recommend an easy to use gallery generator?
<Ubuntu> k thanks
<pp> I've got it working but it defaults to full screen mode and i want to start it in window
<Levi_> is anybody here familiar with sound issues for dapper drake?
<quiet> Levi_, such as?
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: Uhh not automated, but I know Bluefish can make thumbnails
<bruceh> question
<bruceh> i'm at partitioning again
<bruceh> i told it to wipe my hd
<mcphail> Can someone explain to me why my fonts have been uglified since the last apt-get upgrade?
<HeathenDan> quiet would be the last person to answer that! :p
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: you don't have to ask to ask a question just ask it :P
<bruceh> how long will it take to wipe 40 gigs?
<Radiance`> Hello
<Radiance`> secret
<Levi_> basicall, my sound card isn't detected. i get gstreamer and gtotem issues
<harisund> bobovski: first, congrats! second, you can look for stuff like 'gallery' or phpAutoGallery that creates gallery for you. You have installed apache2 with php support I guess?
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: uhh 2 secs top?
<bruceh> I raise my hand in clas
<Seveas> mcphail, because you use packages from quinsstorm
<garminar> bobovski, try Gallery: http://gallery.menalto.com/
<bruceh> been 1 min
<Kyral_Laptop> if that?
<quiet> the only issue i have is that master doesn't work... i have to use the headphone volume to control master volume, which is retarded... but whatever.
<bruceh> nd couting
<bruceh> and counting*
<bruceh> stuck at 0
<bart416_> Uhm, anybody any clue if ubuntu supports the pcmcia controller of an IBM Thinkpad 760 EL ?
<quiet> bruceh, what?
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: Is this SuSE?
<bruceh> no ubuntu
<bobovski> harisund: yeah, I think I have php support. How may I check (thanks for the congrats)
<harisund> If anybody here dual boots Ubuntu i386 and AMD64, can they tell me which partitions can be shared? I am thinking the /boot could be.
<bobovski> garminar: thanks, let me take a look
<harisund> bobovski: are you familiar with the command line?
<quiet> Kyral_Laptop, stop misspelling SuSE
<quiet> it's SUSE
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: the installer might be applying a FS and doing a badblocks check at the same time
<bobovski> harisund: yep
<quiet> was SuSE... years ago.
<Kyral_Laptop> bruceh: badblocks checking takes a while
<bart416_> harisund, uhm the tmeporary directory
<manmadha> can any one tell where the book marks are stored in mozilla( in text format...?)?
<bruceh> what behavior should I see on my desktop ?
<Seveas> harisund, sharing /boot would save you 50MB and is not really worth the hassle
<bart416_> and maybe home
<Levi_> I don't know a think about linux. I'm trying to get my sound working and it's making me pull my hair out
<thx4help> thanks for your help
<Seveas> harisund, sharing anything apart from /home is discouraged
<harisund> bobovski: awesome. All you need to do on the command line is 'sudo apt-get install apache2 php5'
<quiet> Levi_, alsamixer says what?
<bart416_> and maybe the directory with packages
<JhonnyB> guyz, my pc hangsup if i select start ubuntu on the first startup ubuntu menu
<JhonnyB> can someone help
<Levi_> see, I'm completely new to this. I don't know what you're asking
<Kyral_Laptop> Levi_: do you have two soundcards
<bobovski> harisund: ah, great. libs are installing now for php. thanks!
<Levi_> no
<quiet> Levi_, open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' and hit enter
<harisund> Seveas I see. Well, here's my problem. I installed i386 and everythin was fine. I installed AMD64, and it saw my i386 fine too. Now when I upgraded my i386 kernel to k7, the AM64's menu.lst didn't see it of course.
<Kyral_Laptop> Levi_: or onboard sound + soundcard?
<mcphail> Seveas: is the "deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main" the culprit?
<Levi_> one onboard Intel
<Kyral_Laptop> hmm...
<excitatory> question.. i just did a fresh install on a second machine..i'm attempting to install openssh, but it's not working.  The error appears to be something with locking the passwd file.  Here is the dpkg output: http://subfluous.net/dpkg-output.txt
<manmadha> can any one tell where the book marks are stored in mozilla( in text format...?)?
<Kyral_Laptop> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Seveas> mcphail, yes -- the idiot also has updated fontconfig vte and whatnot packages in the same repo
<Kyral_Laptop> manmadha: someplace in ~/.mozilla
<Seveas> mcphail, which breaks things for quite a few people already
<harisund> bobovski: once you are done wth that you will have a webserver running. You could then put your pictures in the web server's root directory. You are familiar with that?
<Levi_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Kyral_Laptop> manmadha: its in HTML format, but thats close enough
<Ych> whats the command for playing a file with mplayer in the console?
<mcphail> Seveas: hmm, nice
<ballchalk> mlehrer yea i installed that w32 codecs but do you know of any more dependencies or if they should be installed in any order? i'm sure i have alot of packages installed
<Kyral_Laptop> Ych: I'd think "mplayer <file>"
<Kyral_Laptop> Ych: man mplayer :P
<Ych> thanks
<excitatory> manmadha: they're in your profile, in a file called bookmarks.html.  you can also export them from firefox to anywhere you'd like.
<pp> Is there a ubuntu channel for powerpc?
<mcphail> Seveas: any workaround?
<harisund> manmadha: easiest way would be to ask Firefox to export its bookmarks somewhere. it will be in html format, but you can use sed or seomething to strip the <> tags.
<Ych> your first guess was right, it was my first guess too
<bobovski> harisund: yes. everything goes in /var/www right?
<Ych> but i asked before trying
<Seveas> mcphail, downgrade fontconfig
<Ych> :D
* Seveas off
<Kyral_Laptop> manmadha: and if you really want to strip off the html, I have a sed command laying around someplace
<bruceh> my ubuntu install is still stuck in "installing system" at zero
<Kyral_Laptop> (Actually gleaned it from a newsgroup :P)
<harisund> bobovski: yes. You will have to copy everything using sudo, (or change the write permissions for /var/www), and make sure it is readable by everyone else. Have you decided on what application you are going to use for picture albums?
<manmadha> Kyral_Laptop, ok..
<bobovski> harisund: I'm looking at the gallery app that was posted above
<ro_claus> hello guys. Anyone knows if ekiga is interoperable with wengophone . (could i use voice and video between this apps?)
<harisund> bobovski that's a good idea. You might however had to add the URL rewrite capability to apache2. Do that by executing 'sudo a2enmod rewrite'
<bobovski> harisund: actually, what chmod do I use to change the write permissions so I can just drag and drop?
<harisund> bobovski if you want to drag and drop as, say user bobovski you would do 'sudo chown -R bobovski:bobovski' so that it becomes your own directory. You then don't need to worry about permissions.
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: I'd just make a "www-users" group, change the ownership on /var/www (and its subdirs) to that group, and whatever users you want to access the dir just add to the group
<Levi_> When I go to my volume control on the taskbar, it has an "X" beside it, indicating no sound. When I double click on it, this is what pops up: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> azureus is just not closing it's socket...
<squirrelpimp> i raised nofile to 8192, now i have 8192 open files of which ~30 are files in the fs and the rest is sockets
<bobovski> ok, rewrite enabled
<squirrelpimp> they just don't get closed
<bobovski> let me make a group
<squirrelpimp> known issue?
<squirrelpimp> help would be great, this doesn't seem to be my day
<squirrelpimp> :(
<Linuturk_code> squirrelpimp, problems with azureus?
<harisund> bobovski: if you want to change the group ownership you have to do chgrp I think.
<squirrelpimp> Linuturk_code: yes
<nopcode> hm
<nopcode> how important is it to upgrade to 6.06?
<Josh___> have a problem, i need to install drivers for my new vid card. its a nvidia, my old one is ati and i get a message about gdm disabled. anyone have a website that will explain to me how i need to do it?
<JhonnyB> hello
<nopcode> when running 5.10
<cidco> anyone know how i can find out what blocksize i partioned a drive with ?
<cidco> its driving me crazy, it should be something simple
<Josh___> probably either 1024 or 512 cidco
<Linuturk_code> squirrelpimp, I loved azureus when I was using windows, but it runs horrid on ubuntu. I recommend a torrent client called Transmission. do a quick search of the forums for install instructions. It runs 20 times better than azureus
<Josh___> more likely 512
<cidco> Josh___:  yea im just wondering what the command is to list it, i want to make sure i have this RAID array setup properly
<Linuturk_code> nopcode, a lot of my hardware worked out of the box with 6.06, where it didn't in 5.10
<Josh___> anyone know where i can get intrustions to install nvidia drivers?
<y3it221_klce> can anyone tell me how to install XGL for intel(r)82845g/gl/ge/pe/gv
<squirrelpimp> Linuturk_code: thx
<Josh___> no idea cidco, lemme look
<nopcode> Linuturk_code: thats not the issue, but i keep trying to upgrade my server to 6.06 and it never works (doesnt boot)
<cidco> k, thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Linuturk_code> nopcode, try a fresh install?
<nopcode> Linuturk_code: ...
<nopcode> Linuturk_code: i cant, the server isnt here
<haasteem> hi, upgraded to dapper from breezy last night and something went wrong. right at the end it gave an error and i had to abort. as it turns out, during booting, the "loading hardware drivers" and "PCMCIA services" fail, but the boot atill continues after that. it looks like this error is now only affecting my sound. how can i solve this problem?
<Josh___> stat -f maybe?
<Josh___> try that cidco, that should work
<Linuturk_code> nopcode, try #ubuntu-server, they might be able to help you better. I don't have a clue about upgrading
<cidco> stat -f /devsdb ?
<Josh___> yep
<Linuturk_code> o, nvm, don't nopcode, that's a dev channel now
<Linuturk_code> last time I was here, it was support :-( nopcode
<bobovski> DO I want to use Gallery 1 or 2?
<dr_willis_> ive always played it safe and reinsdtlled.. not upgraded. :()
<manopulus> hello, have questions with libapache2-mod-perl2. i did apt-get install. what after? how i can enable perl programs in apache2.conf or in sites-enabled? any howto/faq related to ubuntu?
<exxs> To be, or not to be; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237225
<botch> hey #ubuntu
<botch> just switching over form #debian
<botch> you think i could switch not only the irc-channel but also my apt source repos from debian to ubuntu??
<botch> ok: other way around: you ever switched _successfully_ a running system from debian to ubuntu??
<sethk> botch, you mean without reinstallihng?  no
<bobovski> botch I think you just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<virogenesis> botch, expect breakages if you do that
<sethk> botch, not really practical
<longwave> yeah, it may work to some extent, but it is not a supported upgrade path, and expect things to not work properly
<virogenesis> botch,  back up and install ;)
<fredl> so... could anybody recommend a graphics card they consider to be 1) best price/performance 2) most mature native Xorg driver ?
<longwave> that's why we keep /home on separate partitions, right? ;)
<fredl> coz this ATI stuff is starting to unnerve me.
* botch sees: bad idea
<CarinArr> fredl, get a new-ish nvidia geforce card
<catadoxas> hey when im runnign modprobe 2200 i get a "WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.17.8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format
<catadoxas> "
<catadoxas> why could that be
<CarinArr> if you're looking for good price for the performance don't go for the absolutely newest ones
<snoops> well nvidia drivers are very easy to setup..but not native - by which you mean opensource and free?
<diesel> Why would glxgears run faster running as root user versus normal user?
<gary[ubuntu] > the 7800 GTs are cheap for the performance right now
<fredl> snoops - indeed, I'd prefer opensource
<tobarello> hem hi
<fredl> so that would disqualify ATI.
<tobarello> i'm a newbie
<fredl> since I want to use hardware 3D acceleration
<virogenesis> fredl, you won't get a decent gfxs card with opensource drivers
<mlehrer> fredl: what 3d stuff are you going to do?
<virogenesis> mind you
<mlehrer> in my limited experience, intel has the best native 3d support
<tobarello> and i'm looking for help
<virogenesis> whats that ati card with opensource drivers/
<fredl> mlehrer - nothing special, nothing outrageous, I would like to at least play tuxracer at a decent speed, google world, etc.
<mlehrer> but they don't allow modeline customization and have XVideo problems
<CarinArr> fredl, the nvidia drivers aren't opensource either.. as virogenesis says if you want a half decent card, you can't really find one with opensource drivers
<mlehrer> i'd look at intel, i had an 845G that worked well with tuxracer, xscreensaver
<mlehrer> just don't try warcraft
<CarinArr> cool
<CarinArr> er wrong window
<tobarello> hello
<ld50> hi, sometimes when boot ubuntu i get a very small resolution (640x480) why? it's like random... and its configured for 1024x768
<virogenesis> nvidia don't work with aiglx remember currently
<tobarello> i need help
<snoops> the best card you're gonna get, which has opensource drivers (mesa?) and I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure is a radeon 9250?
<fredl> CarinArr - hmm...
<pp> snoops are nvidia not open source?
<connyosis> pp: nope
<TisMe> I dont understand why it makes a difference (to most people) if their drivers are open source or binary only, aslong as there are drivers.
<fredl> snoops, but that's an ATI card, right? don't you need fglrx for that?
<snoops> nope
<haasteem> hi, upgraded to dapper from breezy last night and something went wrong. right at the end it gave an error and i had to abort. as it turns out, during booting, the "loading hardware drivers" and "PCMCIA services" fail, but the boot atill continues after that. it looks like this error is now only affecting my sound. how can i solve this problem?
<fredl> TisMe - because binary drivers tend to break with upgrades.
<looktj> what program can i use to host an irc server on my boxc
<snoops> fredl nah, apparently that card is so old, there is an opensource alternate written by some clever guys
<looktj> box*
<fredl> TisMe - which is what happened to me with my ATI X700 Pro board.
<erUSUL> haasteem: have you completed the upgrade?
<pp> TisMe there aren't many binary drivers for ppc
<sethk> haasteem, sounds like a kernel configuration issue
<snoops> but even then.. hardly worth it
<CarinArr> virogenesis, aiglx?
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know the username and password for the livecd, please
<pp> install
<sethk> fredl, true, but a someone said, you have to live with what exists
<josh___> the intrustions im looking at are telling me i need to get a linux-restricted-module... why?
<sethk> fredl, or concede that linux is not the right environment for gamers
<TisMe> pp: I know that im using ppc at the moment.
<tobarello> i have dapper on my pc nad i'm a complete newbie with linux os...i'm trying to get my webcam working
<CarinArr> josh___, what are you trying to install?
<haasteem> erUSUL: no, it kicked me out after the error occurred
<looktj> what program can i use to host an irc server on my ubuntu box?
<sethk> josh___, because you need it to run some software?
<haasteem> sethk: how do i solve it?
<fredl> sethk - I know, but I feel MY ATI card is kind of a weird one that's not well tested on driver releases.
<tobarello> i'm also new with irc
<TisMe> But i still maintain that theres not many people that will be modifying drivers.
<virogenesis> CarinArr, its seen as better thing than xgl
<josh___> nvidia drivers... my old card was ati, just got new nvidia... cant get gdm to display right
<pp> Tisme do you have a nvidia graphics card?
<TisMe> looktj: unreal IRCD
<dr_willis_> looktj,  thers dozens if irc daemons out.   check freshmeat.net to see what ones ya like
<sethk> haasteem, someone asked whether the upgrade completed.  Did it?
<Apeiron> hey all, a little question, i cant install realplayer (depends on xlib, but xlib isnt installable) is that a known bug?
<cvaleraarri> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<TisMe> pp: no.
<CarinArr> virogenesis, does anyone actually use it in practice tho?
<haasteem> sethk: nope, it kicked me out
<erUSUL> haasteem: try 'sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade' to complete the upgrade
<pp> Tisme have you ever tried maconlinux? pretty cool, eh?
<CarinArr> i mean i've messed about with xgl but can't really see a point in using it for day to day work
<sethk> haasteem, I'd start by trying it again, see if it will complete
<snoops> fredl most ati users feel that way..
<fredl> so, so far I wrote down 7800GT, 845G, Radeon 9250....
<haasteem> erUSUL: ok
<sethk> haasteem, because I'd be concerned about what else might be messed up that you don't know about yet.
<virogenesis> well aiglx can be turnt off and well metacity is getting some eye candy
<snoops> CarinArr oh I definitely can! My productivity has increased a lot since I started to do a lot of work while using it
<fredl> not Radeon 9600??
<CarinArr> fredl, if you want a decent card, don't get the intel. if you want a card that works okay in linux, get one that loads of people are using and preferrably an nvidia card cause their support is a lot better
<haasteem> sethk: right, it was really at the end of it... it said that something went wrong during setting up firestarter (error 3, i believe)
<TisMe> I didn't think the 7800GT had open source drivers...
<gabi> hola
<CarinArr> fredl, depending on what you're wanting to do i wouldn't necessarily advise you to get the 7800gt..
<epitaf> ahem.. a person here trieX to help me binX a commanX to winXows-button-X. X in my sentence means the key that I now cannot write, namely the last letter of the man in the sky, GOX, get what key I mean? Can someone please help me remove this binX?
<fredl> CarinArr - well that's kinda why I ask. What nvidia card do loads of *ubuntu* users use?
<josh___> how do i get this thing working?!
<bobovski> I am having problems setting up gallery now, when I pointfirefox to the php page to configure the ap-p, It doesn't load as html or anything...just wants to download it
* virogenesis has a nvidia 6600GT :)
<josh___> i followed the directions but it didn't work
<CarinArr> tisme, er.. i don't think he was actually looking for opensource drivers from the start, he just wanted something that's "natively supported", i'm assuming he's wanting something that's easy to install and sort of hassle free
<Ych> fredl, the most common nvidia card i see is a 6600GT
<josh___> it tells me to manually config xorg.conf
<Ych> i hae on also
<bobovski> ah, hold on
<Ych> have*
<TisMe> CarinArr: Fair point.
<snoops> CarinArr for instance, it's the little things which make me far more productive.. being able put another window, right click, set to on top, then change the transparency so I can compare two documents together on the one screen.. so I don't keep having to look back and forth between multiple screens or windows.
<josh___> virogenesis: how did you get that to display?! thats what i have
<Ych> however thats a bit older
<fredl> oops, dinner time. I'll get back to this and also add the 6600GT to my list to research
<Ych> 7600GT seems popular
<snoops> fredl I'm using a 7900gt.. absolutely loving it
<phaedrus44> my nvidia seems hassle free
<Ych> for new builds
<Ych> so right now the 3 main choices are 7300GT, 7600GT and 7900
<CarinArr> fredl, well most sort of midrange nvidia cards have excellent support in linux.. go for any sort of midway geforce card and you should be okay
<pp> phaedrus44: what card do you have and what driver do you use?
<Ych> thats the newest gen
<fredl> okay, thanks guys!
<tobarello> hello
<Ych> in the order of lowest to highest end
<Ych> np
<tobarello> hi there
<snoops> CarinArr then things like expose and switcher help me out tremendously in quickly finding what I'm after
<CarinArr> ych, you don't really need the 7*** card if you're not looking to run new highend games
<garminar> i have a 6600gt, and its good
<tobarello> it's my first time here
<phaedrus44> i have gforce 2 400         and i use the nv  driver ...i have used the nvidia driver before too
<tobarello> i'm looking for help
<Ych> true, but a 7300GT is the cheapest new card right now really
<pp> thanks
<CarinArr> snoops, i don't know.. i like the eyecandy, but to be honest i'd rather just use standard x
<Ych> unless you can still find a 6200 somewhere
<Ych> which is also good
<CarinArr> ych, well you could still buy the 5700 in the spring
<bobovski> ok, great php is working
<virogenesis> josh___,  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Nvidia_driver
<Ych> ok, i guess youre right
<shining> use dri drivers if you don't want to run new highend games
<CarinArr> so i would assume the 6600/6800 etc are still around
<phaedrus44> i use nubuntu with fluxbox
<josh___> i cant look at that?
<Ych> 6600 yes
<snoops> CarinArr the 7xxx cards have the advantage of far better hardware h263/4 acceleration for high def content
<josh___> i am stuck in command-line till i can get this thing working
<Ych> but youre better off buying the low end current gen card, than the high end last gen card
<mlehrer> yeah if you don't know what you need, you certainly don't need a 7800, or even a 6600 really
<FurryNemesis> did anyone find that the latest round of updates broke Synaptic? I get this error: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . All my libvte files are up to date apart from the dev ones which I don't need. Any ideas?
<Ych> so 7600GS is prolly better than 6600GT
<garminar> FurryNemesis, check the ubuntu forums
<shining> get a radeon 8500
<CarinArr> snoops, yeah i know, but the point i'm trying to make is that unless he's looking for a GOOD graphics card rather than an "okay" one, he might not want to pay the extra cash for the newer one
<frying_fish> shining: that would be silly
<Ych> radeon?
<Ych> on linux?
<garminar> i had the same problem earlier, theres a fix on there
<josh___> so i need to know what i need to edit to get the gdm reenabled and set correctly
<epitaf> hrm, anyone available to help?
<frying_fish> ati drivers are the suck.
<mlehrer> look in pricewatch.com
<ballchalk> hello
<mlehrer> for cheap cards
<frying_fish> Ych: ignore him.
<Ych> lol
<virogenesis> josh___,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  should work
<sethk> libvte.so.4 is either corrupted or missing
<shining> linux is about opensource, you know
<Ych> and ATI is not
<garminar> FurryNemesis, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668&highlight=synaptic+libvte
<haasteem> erUSUL: that gave no result... nothing is updated or upgraded
<sethk> FurryNemesis,    libvte.so.4 is either corrupted or missing
<snoops> you've gotta define your budget first in my opinion, otherwise you're gonna get carried away
<shining> there are dri drivers
<CarinArr> unless you're working with 3d graphics and then you don't have a choice when it comes to open source or not
<shining> only for radeon, not for nvidia cards
<tobarello> hello
<haasteem> sethk: i did as er USUL suggested, but no result
<tobarello> hi ballchak
<snoops> shining umm the nvidia cards aren't opensource
<virogenesis> Ych, name a hardware vender that supports opensource you'll have fun trying to
<sethk> haasteem, so it completed, but did nothing?
<shining> snoops: that's the point
<josh___> how do i reenable the GDM??
<sethk> haasteem, try reinstalling the kernel.  do a force, since it thinks the install completed.
<haasteem> sethk: that's it
<virogenesis> startx
<maria> hi, i have shared my music folder on a windows xp computer and can access it from my ubuntu computer, but i cant play the music off of it, i have to copy it over first, is there any way to change that?
<frying_fish> shining: most likely this guy has pci-d and they don't do 8500 as pci-e
<sethk> haasteem, perhaps we should force the entire upgrade
<CarinArr> josh___, what did you do that stopped it working?
<haasteem> sethk: what is the command for that?
<virogenesis> or ctrl alt delete
<frying_fish> if he is looking at a 7xxx series card.
<ion> I wanna upgrade from breezy to lst but can't dist-upgrade doesn't work ...
<wefwef> hey im getting error on instatll " * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes"
<virogenesis> ctrl alt backspace i mena#
<shining> frying_fish: I think they are some pci-e radeon working with the r300 drivers
<josh___> carin, i put a new vid card in
<tobarello> i can't get my cam working on dapper
<shining> like the x300 or x600
<haasteem> sethk: right
<josh___> i had an ati, put the nvidia in and it stopped working
<josh___> now i get errors when i try to restart the gdm
<tobarello> i have a trust wb-3400t
<haasteem> sethk: how do i force the entire upgrade?
<frying_fish> shining: yeah, but they won't be as good, I would still go with nvidia cards for linux support
<frying_fish> doesn't the nv driver work well enough in most cases.
<snoops> josh___ I'd assume that's a problem with your xorg.conf trying to use the radeon drivers when you're using an nvidia card
<virogenesis> josh___,  what are the errors/
<zsh> maria, try running your "media program" as root
<ion> any one who can help me ?
<virogenesis> josh___,  what are the errors?
<nopcode> frying_fish: why so diplomatic... "ati sux" would suffice
<josh___> close, but i removed the ati radeon and put in nvidia
<josh___> now it just says it dont recognize nvidia
<tobarello> ion i'm trying to get some help as well
<nopcode> "recognize"?
<frying_fish> nopcode: because I currently still have an ati card, and know it can be hell (although ubuntu has made it easier) but will be going nvidia next.
<nopcode> linux isnt supposed to "recognize"
<shining> nopcode: ati sucks, but binary drivers suck more
<josh___> undefined device in device at "nvidia
<tobarello> but it looks like nobody's reading
<dsacode> Hello! What's default Dapper GTK theme?
<frying_fish> josh___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frying_fish> dsacode: "Human"
<dsacode> It looks like Clearlooks but other colors..
<ion> tobarelle: so we're two now :)
<nopcode> shining: dont tell me you get full 3d accel with open drivers on ati
<tobarello> oh thank's god someone replied me!
<shining> nopcode: what do you mean by full 3d accel?
<erUSUL> nopcode: i do
<grogoreo> hi
<nopcode> full 3d acceleration
<shining> nopcode: I get 3d accel, of course
<frying_fish> nopcode: you can't......
<zsh> frying_fish, nv doesnt have 3d accelaration yet...
<nopcode> pixel shaders 3.0 etc
<tobarello> i thought i was in some kind of...only reading mode
<ion> tobarelle: what's your problem...
<tobarello> i have just started with linux os
<wefwef> please help me someone or i have to give up the install :/ i tried google and forums no answers, i get error on install " * Id "5" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes"
<maria> zsh: that didnt work :\
<tobarello> is just a week since i tried some distro on my pc
<grogoreo> is there a way to colour code the terminal for remote ssh sessions? So basically, can you change the background colour of the terminal (gnome-terminal) from the command line
<tobarello> i am using dapper right now the latest version 6.06
<zsh> maria, what program are you using??
<MrErnst> how do i add a samba usr called Guest without a passwd?
<maria> zsh: xmms and bmp
<binarybeats> hello
<realist> MrErnst: man smbpasswd
<tobarello> i'm still config it
<tobarello> and i have some problems to get my webcam working
<MrErnst> k
<dsacode> frying_fish, sorry, where i can download it? it's based on Clearlooks engine?
<frying_fish> grogoreo: you could set up your bashrc
<frying_fish> dsacode: its included.....
<zsh> maria, sudo xmms
<tobarello> do u think u can help me?
<dsacode> frying_fish, i use Freebsd :(
<grogoreo> frying_fish, would you know how to actually change the background colour?
<binarybeats> my virus scanner just alerted on the ubuntu 6.06 i386 iso: detected: Trojan program Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.dna	File: U:\LINUX\ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso/programs/abiword/AbiwordSetup.exe/stream/data0007
<frying_fish> grogoreo: if you set up your bashrc to show the user@host in different colours that way would work easy
<epitaf> can someone please help me unbinX a key? I cant type the laster letter of the man in the sky, goX...help
<tobarello> i mean do u have time and exp for my problem?
<maria> zsh: yeah thats what i did, do i have to mount the network share?
<frying_fish> dsacode: ok, its probably under "ubuntulooks" on gnome-look
<grogoreo> frying_fish, thanks for the info!
<thx4help> anyone got GMAILFS working on ubuntu?
<frying_fish> binarybeats: a) where did you get the iso from, b) the virus scanner fcould be lying
<ion> so guys how can I upgrade ?
<ion> my ubuntu
<phaedrus44> hello!  i install nvidia-glx and nvidia settings...i am using dapper  but this command does not work ---> sudo nvidia-xconfig   anything further i need to do?
<binarybeats> frying_fish: downloaded the iso from one of the official mirrors
<pawsilver> Hi there can anyone tell me how I can become the owner of my root directory so I can save files and add folders???  thanx
<frying_fish> binarybeats: then your virus scanner is providing a false positive
<Kyral_Laptop> pawsilver: you DON'T
<bbrazil> pawsilver: you don't want to do that
<zsh> maria, if you can access it thru nautilus its already mounted
<josh___> that didn't work, i just went through the whole thing and it gave me an error still
<phaedrus44> pawsilver:  unsafe
<binarybeats> frying_fish:  and if it isn't?
<grogoreo> pawsilver, just use sudo
* Kyral_Laptop smacks grogoreo
<phaedrus44> hehe
<zsh> maria, huh, i dunno maybe someone else can help... :(
<frying_fish> binarybeats: it is wrong.
<grogoreo> :-(
<maria> zsh: i just go to places, nerwork servers, and i can browse other pcs on my network
<josh___> this time the error was screens found but none with usable configuration
<maria> zsh: ok thanks
<tobarello> ion what do u mean with how can i upgrade?
<binarybeats> frying_fish: what if it isn't?
<frying_fish> It *WILL NOT* have a trojan on it.
<binarybeats> and if it does?
<pawsilver> grogoreo, thanks how do I copy a file using sudo?
<frying_fish> binarybeats: then you wouldn't have been the first person to mention it.
<frying_fish> and still your virus scanner is wrong.
<nox-Hand> My alsa is playing from the WRONG audio device - the one in my motherboard - how can I change it?
<josh___> what is the bus identifier for the nvidia?
<josh___> 0?
<ion> tobarello: I mean I can not do that through my shell ?
<josh___> or should it be 10?
<frying_fish> if it isn't wrong, then oh dear all your information has now been given to the NSA, bend over and take whats coming to you for thinking of using that evil evil linux
<binarybeats> frying_fish: don't be insulted.  it's possible my virus scanner isn't wrong
<frying_fish> binarybeats: no its not
<ion> tobarello:forget the ? :)
<bobovski> Thanks for all the help with the gallery stuff, all!!!
<binarybeats> yes it is
<grogoreo> pawsilver, sudo cp file1 file2    where file1 is the file you want to copy and file2 is where you want to copy it to. What are you trying to copy?
<frying_fish> because the packages will not be infected with trojans.
<bobovski> be back later
<binarybeats> did you read what file is infected?
<frying_fish> Because it wouldn't be any good for canonical to supply programs with trojans in them,.
<frying_fish> abiword.exe
<binarybeats> you didn't even read
<kashual> moins
<frying_fish> I did read.
<frying_fish> it was an abiword file
<binarybeats> that's a win32 application
<frying_fish> U:\LINUX\ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso/programs/abiword/AbiwordSetup.exe/stream/data0007
<phaedrus44> hello!  i install nvidia-glx and nvidia settings...i am using dapper  but this command does not work ---> sudo nvidia-xconfig   anything further i need to do?
<binarybeats> it is possible for it to be infected
<ion> tobarello:I still have breezy...
<frying_fish> yes, but it will still have been compiled on a clean system
<waspius> anyone know what system monitor to use but which will not use allot of memory
<frying_fish> that will have never had access to the internet
<frying_fish> and probably actually cross-compiled
<frying_fish> on a linux box.
<pawsilver> grogoreo,  I am trying to install freemind and says I need to a XML file into /usr/share/mime/packages
<binarybeats> well, what if my scanner isn't wrong
<josh___> i dont have nvidia in my driver list?!?!
<abrocadabro> is it possible to boot a ubuntu live CD from another computer using pxe boot? my laptop doesn't have a cdrom
<frying_fish> if you really think it isn't, then go email someone like the creators.
<lix> abrocadabro: yes
<ion> tobarello:to upgrade is sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isn't ?
<lix> abrocadabro: I do this with thin clients on edubuntu (LTSP)
<grogoreo> pawsilver, ok. Then just do: sudo cp freemind.xml /usr/share/mime/packages/freemind.xml   where freemind.xml is the actual name of the XML file
<abrocadabro> lix: how can I do that? I can get installer to work, but I don't know what files to copy for the live CD to work
<frying_fish> binarybeats: abiword.exe (the win32 version) will have been cross compiled on *nix box, and won't be infected with a w32 virus
<frying_fish> s/virus/trojan/
<binarybeats> you're talking like you're 9million percent sure that it isn't infected
<lix> abrocadabro: oh. you want to install it the on the local machine?
<binarybeats> the truth is, you'd like it to not be true
<frying_fish> binarybeats: because I am 100% sure it isn't
<binarybeats> and I don't know if it's true
<frying_fish> that desktop image wasn't created this morning
<pawsilver> grogoreo, Thanks, trying it now
<frying_fish> and therefore, if there was a virus it would have been found and eradicated, you are just being dense
<binarybeats> frying_fish: you're assuming
<abrocadabro> lix: no just use the live CD to fix my laptop, it's now unbootable
<virogenesis> josh___,  did you enable the extra repos?
<lix> abrocadabro: I never tried this. Just booting a system using ltsp.
<frying_fish> binarybeats: and you are blindly believing a virus scanner that could quite easily either be infected itself or more than likely be wrong.
<TisMe> Didn't fix it too well then?
<zsh> frying_fish, binarybeats, lets not get too personal
<binarybeats> my scanner is fine.  and I don't know if it's wrong
<frying_fish> how do you know your scanner is fine?
<binarybeats> but I can't assume it's wrong
<lix> abrocadabro: and if you install a system on a memory stick using debootstrap?
<frying_fish> can you be "9million percent sure"
<binarybeats> sure I can
<pawsilver> grogoreo, Thanks It worked perfectly
<lix> abrocadabro: thats maybe the easiest
<frying_fish> binarybeats: how?
<virogenesis> binarybeats, virus scanners have been known to give false readings
<bruceh> UBUNTU IS INSTALLING!
<virogenesis> binarybeats, what av is it?
<binarybeats> frying_fish: my files are all under md5 hash
<grogoreo> pawsilver, good good. Just remember to use sudo sparingly
<bruceh> UBUNTU IS INSTALLING!
<virogenesis> please don't say norton
<Mr_Magic> how do I view my screen of my laptop on my tv?
<binarybeats> kaspersky
<richiefrich> chill on the CAPS
<frying_fish> binarybeats: md5 isn't secure, it has been proven you can make md5 clashes.
<bruceh> i'm so excited
<bruceh> it took me 2 days!
<richiefrich> so
<frying_fish> so it could have been made to produce a clash and still be infected.
<bruceh> it's finally copying files onto hd
<bbrazil> frying_fish: 'collision' :)
<richiefrich> u could have done that with any distro
<frying_fish> bbrazil: yeah, s/clash/collision/
<pawsilver> grogoreo,  Gosh really??? I use it all the time
<lix> abrocadabro: then booting the system from the memory stick
<binarybeats> frying_fish: stop trying to convince me that it's my scanner.  you shouldn't assume that either
<virogenesis> frying_fish, kaspersky is one of the better avs around for windows
<zsh> frying_fish, thats very unlikely
<bruceh> seems it's better to manually set partitions then let it auto install
<abrocadabro> lix: you mean install a bare bone system on a usb disk and boot my laptop using that sub disk?
<psiklone> sorry im a complete newb in linux i just updated my gfx driver im using 6800GT and I still cant change my screen resolution past 1024x768
<bruceh> bit defender is better than kaspersky
<frying_fish> whilst unlikely, its still more likely than the file having a trojan in it.
<lix> abrocadabro: yes :)
<grogoreo> pawsilver, are you being sarcastic?
<virogenesis> i prefer nod32 from my win days
<binarybeats> frying_fish: I don't see how
<lix> abrocadabro: Sorry. I have to leave soon
<bbrazil> binarybeats: have you checked the md5 of the whole iso?
<frying_fish> Else do you really think there wouldn't have been anything heard about it from before.......
<bruceh> bit defender is also superior to nod
<bruceh> kaspersky is superior to nod
<binarybeats> bbrazil: not yet
<virogenesis> nod is ace
<abrocadabro> lix: thanks very much, I'll see what I will come up with
<binarybeats> and my av scanner has its own md5 hash
<bruceh> acvg?
<rellim> what is the command to reset your keymap?
<bruceh> avg*
<bbrazil> binarybeats: if that and the main md5sum match against the 'official' values ,the chance of a collision is miniscule
<frying_fish> binarybeats: I still say the disk won't have a virus in it, since it would have been found already and gotten rid of.
<psiklone> anyone?
<justin_> Im trying to play QUAKE2, and it keeps saying -could not load pics/colormap.pcx <-- Has anyone had this error, and how did you solve it?
<Manziege> what is the proper command to mount my cd-rw drive (dev/hdd) ?
<pawsilver> grogoreo,  no Sorry!!  I been serious!  Most things I do tell me to use sudo!  You should check out the ubuntu help files they are always telling you to use sudo
<josh___> how do i get nvidia in my xorg drivers list?
<grogoreo> justin_, do you have pics/colormap.pcx?
<josh___> i only have nv
<josh___> and that one aint working
<Jman8888> Umm..How can i make my Ubuntu Partition bigger. I have Xp and ubutu installed but i accidentally gave Ubuntu only 22gigs and xp 51...
<justin_> grogoreo: No but is that not in the pak0.pak file?
<trogbot> Has anyone set up RealPlayer 10GOLD to work with Firefox....need help in getting it to work.
<Manziege> what is the proper command to mount my cd-rw drive (dev/hdd) ?
<bbrazil> Jman8888: boot the livecd and use gparted
<grogoreo> pawsilver, hehe ok. If it says on the Ubuntu help pages, then fine. But, just to be on the safe side try commands as a normal user unless they ask you for super/root privileges
<frying_fish> Manziege: if it doesn't do it automatically: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<Jman8888> on the 5.10 Cd?
<pawsilver> grogoreo, Ok, thanks!!  Will remember that
<haasteem> erUSUL: the command you suggested had no result... nothing was upgraded...
<Jman8888> My 6.06 cd is too slow.....WAY too slow.
<bbrazil> Jman8888: that'll probably work
<josh___> anyone?
<grogoreo> justin_, I wouldn't know as I haven't installed it on Linux. Do you have the proper Quake II CD? As I remember reading that you can get the Quake/Doom clients but you have to have the origional CD
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Has anyone here synced Treo 650 or Treo 700p with Evolution in Dapper?
<bbrazil> Jman8888: but 6.06 would be better, it's only a once off
<grogoreo> pawsilver, np
<Gassed> I can't get DOSEmy working
<Gassed> DOSEmu*
* Jman8888 ->Also im in my xp dual boot right now and i just booted five mins never had it on before and i have some spyware attackin me!
<lix> abrocadabro: Maybe this helps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234004
<fredl> hmm 7900gt is kind of expensive.
<lix> abrocadabro: bye :)
<justin_> grogoreo: Well I have the shareware version of the files, maybe I do need the official files..
<erUSUL> haasteem: well then the problem with sound has nothing to do with a failed upgrade...
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is there a 2.6.17 unofficial kernel package for dapper?
* justin_ Goes to tinker with the config files. :))
<haasteem> erUSUL: ??
<Gassed> Can anyone help me set up DOSEmu?
<Manziege> freying_fish, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop/0"
<Jman8888> Stupid Spyware....
<cosma> hello.. I'm trying to compile a kernel module (an USB wireless stick) but make complains about a missing /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/build directory.. what am I missing? Tnx
<trogbot> Anyone?  need help setting Firefox to use RealPlayer just installed.
<grogoreo> justin_, then again if you have the shareware then surely you would have them. Try a reinstall
<abrocadabro> lix: thanks, it's just the site is under a system upgrade
<binarybeats> I need the official hash for ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<frying_fish> Manziege: then you don't have loopback enabled in the kernel, did you roll your own?
<bbrazil> binarybeats: it's on the website
<fredl> what annoys me is that my built-in X700 Pro board is in the same price range when bought separately than a 7600GT
<haasteem> erUSUL: when i boot, it says that loading hardware drivers fails, and that PCMCIA services fail...
<Manziege> frying_fish, what does roll your own mean?
<binarybeats> bbrazil: where on the site
<frying_fish> Manziege: did you compile your own.
<grogoreo> justin_, and do: sudo apt-get --purge -remove quake   (or whatever the package name is). Use the --purge bit so you will hav ea clean install later
<fredl> does anybody here happen to have an ATI X700 PRO ?
<bbrazil> binarybeats: same directory as the isos
<Manziege> frying_fish, no
<frying_fish> ok, the default ones should have loopback enabled.
<binarybeats> sorry it's not, I only find the sums for 6.06-1
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is there a 2.6.17 unofficial kernel package for dapper?
<erUSUL> haasteem: some of this msg are harmless. i compile my own kernels and see a lot of that msgs... does anything on your system not work as expected?
<Manziege> frying_fish, but this drive was installed after linux
<erUSUL> jrattner1: no that i konw of. you can compile a vanila kernel though
<haasteem> erUSUL: i have no sound
<frying_fish> yeah, that has no bearing really
<compilerwriter> Hello all.
<erUSUL> haasteem: which sound card do you have?
<neighborlee> anyone know how long english forums are  to be offline for upgrade ..;-)))
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<frying_fish> Manziege: do you have another cd drive to hand?
<frying_fish> anyway, time for me to go cook dinner
<haasteem> erUSUL: for instance, if i want to use xmms, it says "failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin"
<cosma> I'm trying to compile the RT73 wireless driver module.. I see that Makefile tries to run make in folder /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build
<Manziege> frying_fish, no
<rellim> what is the command to reset your keymap?
<Jman8888> How do i make a new partition with the live Cd?
<jrattner1> erUSUL: but if i compile a vanilla kernel i run the risk of messing alot of things up correct?
<binarybeats> so does anyone have the official hash for ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso and NOT ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<zsh> frying_fish, r u having fish by any chance :D
<psiklone> anyone know how I can allow my screen resoluiton to go to 1600x1200 right now the resolution selector only lets me goto 1024x768
<frying_fish> zsh: nope, probably chicken
<maria> does anyone know how i can get a newer version of gtk? my version is 2.4
<MenZa> !offtopic > zsh
<compilerwriter> Anyone know of an email client that will allow a person to delete selected messages off the server whilst keeping others on the server?  ALA the Delete from server when I delete from deleted messages folder option in Outlook.
<cosma> but that doesn't exists... do you know what I'm missing? Tnx
<haasteem> erUSUL: it is on the motherboard
<frying_fish> jrattner1: yes, but you can go about fixing them after.
<jrattner1> hmm
<grogoreo> psiklone, go to your xorg.conf and then down to your screen resolutions. You should have a list of ones pre-set, if there isn't one you need add it
<jrattner1> i just want my treo to sync
<jrattner1> !!
<CBMz> Hi, How do i configure Lirc with Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP?
<psiklone> grogoreo: i tried that i went to the one for 24 and 16bit colour and added "1600x1200" and it still wouldnt pick it up
<Gassed> Can anybody help me with setting up DOSEmu? It just starts and a load of grey text appears, then disapears and i'm back to my Terminal.
<erUSUL> haasteem: try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav'
<Merline2> hello how i can change UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 ??
<grogoreo> psiklone, have you restarted X? Ctrl+Backspace
<micahcowan> Merline2, that's a slightly vague question. Do you want to convert a file to ISO-8859-1 format, or set your terminal to it, or...?
<Judo> who can help me on ubuntu install from harddisk
<psiklone> grogoreo i did a full reset
<Gassed> Can anybody help me with setting up DOSEmu? It just starts and a load of grey text appears, then disapears and i'm back to my Terminal.
<haasteem> erUSUL: it gives an error
<haasteem> erUSUL: let me write it down
<peace-keeper> aahhh why the synaptic package manager always starts automatically after i boot xubuntu ??
<kashual> Judo what's exact your problem
<Manziege> whats the program called where you run windows on window in linux
<erUSUL> haasteem: put the output of lspci in a pastebin...
<grogoreo> psiklone, could you post your xorg.conf on a pastebin?
<robin_> cam some1 hlp me, i need to install java V1.5 and i am stuck with 1.4 I'm running dapper.
<haasteem> erUSUL: ok
<epitaf> does a directory need to be empty for the rmdir to work??
<psiklone> i will ummm how do i do that, sorry im a complete linux newb
<fredl> does anybody here happen to have an ATI X700 PRO ?
<Guest665> anyone here?
<Judo> kashual: when i boot from grub, the program go to detect hardware and freeze
<psiklone> can i just dcc my xorg.conf to you?
<harisund> epitaf: yes. If you want to force delete a directory and everything in it, you will have to use rm -rf
<richiefrich> pastebin it
<grogoreo> psiklone, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy to contents to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ put it in the Text bit and then enter your usrename and send. Then post back the link given
<psiklone> how?
<richiefrich> open up a browse
<psiklone> ok thanks alot
<richiefrich> browser
<robin_> I Need help instlling java 1.5 wath is the pacage name for it ??? etc!!!
<Judo> kashual: do you know what's wrong with it?
<munsa> can someone help me with an Mplayer error?
<richiefrich> robin_do a search for  sun
<psiklone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20986
<robin_> I did can't find it ...
<tengil> where do i find the wine package for ubuntu
<Manziege> whats the program called where you run windows on window in linux
<bart416> Anyway, would it be possible to install ubuntu with flopies?
<richiefrich> robin_    sun-jre-bin  or  sun-jdk
<grogoreo> robin_, maybe j2re1.4
<tengil> Manziege: is it wine or vmware you talking about?
<epitaf> harisund : thanks
<ba5e> is anyone aware of a good flight simulator for linux?
<erUSUL> Manziege: it can be vmware or qemu
<grogoreo> psiklone, ok, I'll have a look
<psiklone> thank you
<erUSUL> ba5e: xplane or flightgear
<epitaf> can someone help me unbinD my D key?
<psiklone> xplane is supposed to be good
<epitaf> i cant make small D
<gustavold>  hi all, does anybody use the gnome-sticknotes?
<munsa> I keep getting this wierd error when I use the Graphical Mplayer, It works fine from the command line but I cant get it to work with the GUI I keep getting this error - Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<munsa> Anyone got any ideas what the problem is?
<ba5e> erUSUL: which one would you reccommend?
<richiefrich> munsa i dont know about that error.. but u might try vlc
<munsa> VLC works nicely
<munsa> but I want Mplayer to work
<munsa> haha
<richiefrich> ahh
<richiefrich> then idk
<fredl> HIS 9600 VIVO 256MB, anybody familiar with it?
<gustavold> munsa, I have this error too
<richiefrich> i use one not both
<ba5e> munsa: did you compile yourself?
<erUSUL> ba5e: flightgear is free software xplane not. i have not used either of them just take a look at their websites
<jorik> is there a way to just record whatever sound ubuntu makes (be it from google video, youtube, a movie, a game, etc ...)? I'm guessing maybe if i move /dev/sound someplace safe and create an empty file there, will it contain the sound after a while ?
<ba5e> erUSUL: thanks
<tengil> could anyone tell me if there is a wine package for ubuntu and if so what repository line to use. i found it should be in universe but i cant seem to install it anyways
<grogoreo> psiklone, it seems to be fine. Are you using the proprietary nVidia drivers?
<ramanoar> hello folks... would anyone help me with my video card...
<ramanoar> so far couldn't get it to work with it's driver
<fredl> isn't the 9600 a relatively old chipset?
<erUSUL> tengil: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<munsa> gustavold I did once, I compiled myself, and another time I got it from the repos.
<psiklone> i updated from the repo
<Manziege> erUSUL , is qemu where you literally install windows on your computer
<MenZa> ramanoar: ATI or NVIDIA?
<fredl> (sorry I know hardly anything about graphics cards)
<Manziege> erUSUL , using the emulator
<ramanoar> MenZa: ATI Rage 128 Pro
<MenZa> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> Oh, same link.
<richiefrich> ramanoar whats the log say can u paste it
<MenZa> I'd study that intently.
<erUSUL> Manziege: yes you can do it afaik in vmware for sure
<bart416> isn't an ati rage supported by x.org itself?
<Judo> who can help me on harddisk install
<tengil> erUSUL: i already done that and i get this message: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ramanoar> richiefrich: the log is quite big
<tengil> i guess there is no wine for amd64?
<compilerwriter> Anyone know of an email client that will allow a person to delete selected messages off the server whilst keeping others on the server? ALA the Delete from server when I delete from deleted messages folder option in Outlook.
<haasteem> erUSUL: sorry, pastebin is slow at the moment
<epitaf> Help! Can someone please help me? :)
<ramanoar> richiefrich: as for the r128 part i don't think it has any problems
<richiefrich> ramanoar pastebin it
<gustavold> anyone know if sticknotes is without support/developer?
<erUSUL> tengil: wine does not work in 64 bits
<ramanoar> richiefrich: pastebin?
<tengil> erUSUL: ok does vmware?
<richiefrich> ramanoar then whats the issue
<erUSUL> tengil: yes.
<Manziege> erUSUL , I have windows backed up to an image because right now I have no cd drive, I need to install windows, so i was going to use that to isntall it
<grogoreo> compilerwriter, just use the POP3 option to keep emails on server or use IMAP. Evolution is both
<ramanoar> gdm freezes, and i can't even get to a virtual terminal
<jorgp> is there a cli app I can use to check how many frames are in a .avi or .mpg file?
<erUSUL> ramanoar: boot in recovery mode
* epitaf wonders if someone can help him...
<tengil> erUSUL: thanks
<richiefrich> ramanoar then please pastebin..  -->
<richiefrich> http://rafb.net/paste/
<ramanoar> richiefrich: i did, and got the previous config working... using mesa =/
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<robin_> richiefrich, i can't find it, ifi search for sun and port it to a grep jre etc it just isn't there, maybe my sources are wong?? remember I'm using Dapper not breeszy, and I need java V1.5 instead of 1.4. ?
<erUSUL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fredl> a lot of what I'm hearing on here seems to be related to graphics cards.....
<haasteem> erUSUL: pastebin.com/771348
<Elios> ok any one know about setting up domains
<richiefrich> robin_ yes yes then get it from sun
<bart416> Oh great, i'm so screwed, i need to install linux with flopies, BUT the only network adapter is a pcmcia card :|
<epitaf> please.... can someone help me out?
<richiefrich> robin_  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<grogoreo> epitaf, what's your question
<robin_> richiefrich,  the sun installer dumps it in the wrong place and' i don't have anny experiance installing an rpm in ubuntu...
<epitaf> grogoreo: hello, anD thanks for answering
<epitaf> grogoreo : i cant make small D
<richiefrich> robin_ use alien
<epitaf> grogoreo: I trieD to binD it earlier, but it messeD up
<bart416> uhm, since when does ubuntu support rpm's, start trying to use deb packages :|
<epitaf> grogoreo: let me show you the commanDs I useD
<epitaf> grogoreo : gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Super_L>D"
<fredl> I see an ATI Radeon 9550SE here for sale for $35. Will that card work well on Dapper, is it reasonably fast? Does it do 3D? do I need fglrx? does it sound like a good deal?
<richiefrich> ramanoar  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47858&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0  <-- look there u see that xorg.conf there using the     Driver      "radeon"
<ramanoar> richiefrich: pasted on the website you gave me
<epitaf> grogoreo : gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "<Control><Alt>D"
<richiefrich> ramanoar ook the url please
<ramanoar> richiefrich: mine isn't a radeon
<ramanoar> richiefrich: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QLpzW427.html
<erUSUL> haasteem: 'lsmod | grep snd' or 'ls /dev/snd/' gives any output?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: it's the log when i tried using ati driver
<grogoreo> epitaf, I've not touch keyboard mappings so i wouldn't know
<richiefrich> ok
<erUSUL> haasteem: i have to go away a minute. sorry ;(
<epitaf> grogoreo : ok.....
<fredl> lamego: I see an ATI Radeon 9550SE here for sale for $35. Will that card work well on Dapper, is it reasonably fast? Does it do 3D? do I need fglrx? does it sound like a good deal?
<haasteem> erUSUL: ok... both give output
<richiefrich> ramanoar  (WW) (1280x960,SyncMaster) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz
<lamego> fredl, my 9600 works just fine, it does 3D, you need the fglrx for the 3D, I don't know that model in particular, for my model i am sure it would be a good deal
<richiefrich> ramanoar all them man.. edit your monitor sync
<lamego> My current system is 3 years old, I don't need a new video card, i just need more mem and a better cpu :P
<fredl> lamego: you have 256Mb?
<SPOPPO> hey
<stuh84> hey could anyone out there help, i'm trying to get me wireless card working on my ubuntu install, i've got a deb package that is trying to install, but it keeps giving me a prompt for "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?", and I have no idea where to point it
<ramanoar> richiefrich:  where do i do that?
<SPOPPO> tell me
<stuh84> the deb package being the driver for it
<ramanoar> i used dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure xserver
<richiefrich> ramanoar  can u now paste your xorg.conf
<ramanoar> yep
<ramanoar> wait a sec
<richiefrich> ok
<richiefrich> and what monitor u got
<lamego> fredl, yes, but i really dont need it, 128 MB would be fine for the resolutions I use
<richiefrich> ramanoar  model number and all
<lamego> stuh84, you need to install the linux kernel headers
<cosma> stuh84: probably we are on the same boat :) what kind of wireless card do you have?
<richiefrich> ramanoar ill google for the right syncs while your pasteing
<stefg> stuh84: given that you already installed build-essential you need to  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<lamego> stuh84, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ramanoar> richiefrich: http://rafb.net/paste/results/M92Ju519.html
<fredl> ah okay, here it says: The 9550 is the same as the 9600, but with a slower clocked GPU (75Mhz
<fredl> slower)
<stuh84> does that require me to have a working internet connection though from ubuntu
<richiefrich> ramanoar ill google for the right syncs while your pasteing
<ikaruga> hi all, I followed the instructions to install apache2, mysql, and myphpadmin from the Ubuntu Guide. However, when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin, I get an "error 500"---server overloaded or an error in the cgi-script
<ramanoar> richiefrich: alright, but it's posted already
<lamego> stuh84, not sure if the headers are included on the cd
<tomasz27> which firewall do u recommend for Ubuntu?
<robin_> richiefrich,  thanks!!! works great, i'll bookmark that site.
<lamego> tomasz27, none :)
<richiefrich> robin_ np
<tomasz27> u SURE?
<stuh84> alright i'll give it a try, thanks guys
<lamego> yes
<richiefrich> ramanoar  model number and all  <-- mointor info
<tomasz27> HOW about AV software?
<richiefrich> robin_ so u got java now?
<richiefrich> robin_  the sun one
<ramanoar> richiefrich: Samsung SyncMaster 753v
<stuh84> damnit, it looks like it needs a connection for the linux-headers
<bpont> does anyone use tor?
<ikaruga> oh never mind, the directory permissions were wrong
<stuh84> and to cosma: a safecom 54mbps one
<stuh84> swlpt-54125 to be exact
<zsh> tomasz27, clamav for the av and firestrater for the firewall
<stefg> stuh84: you can also download them, put the package on a usb-stick and install it by dpkg -i
<tomasz27> do I need AV software for Ubuntu?
<bart416> What debian linux version has kernel 2.4.16 ?
<stuh84> i had a feeling that might be the case
<zsh> tomasz27, no not really. unless you are really paranoid :)
<bpont> no one here uses tor??
<tomasz27> Well I am running Windows on my laptop, but Ubuntu on the desktop
<ramanoar> richiefrich: Samsung SyncMaster 753v
<TMT[fi] > Hello
* stefg reminds that Antivirus Software for Linux is scanning for *Windows*-Malware, because there's no known virus for Linux in the wild
<UpMarc> Hello... Can someone tell me a software that can edit WMM filmc or clips or videos in ubuntu?
<richiefrich> ramanoar  http://rafb.net/paste/results/UN5kWi85.html
<bart416> Only people that constantly use the root account need an antivirus :|
<lamego> tomasz27, there are no know virus for linux "at the wild" for now
<zsh> tomasz27, if you dont mind the clock cycles and ram the av will take then why not.
<tomasz27> THANKS
* Ng reminds stefg about the ssh worms of the not so distant past ;)
<richiefrich> ramanoar  change them lines
<snoops> hey is there to export your history in terminal? Such as you press up on the keyboard to see the last command and that's persistant between reboots.. is there a file which has all those lines?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Has anyone here synced Treo 650 or Treo 700p with Evolution in Dapper?
<richiefrich> ramanoar a and retry
<lamego> bart416, regular users would need to, because the virus could delete your data files :)
<sethk> lamego, actually, there are two.
<snoops> is there a way*
<Ng> snoops: ~/.bash_history or just run "history"
<richiefrich> ramanoar does that make sence ?
<lamego> sethk, on the wild means there is a significant ammount of infections, which is not the case
<Elios> ok im trying to get windows to use a domain in place of workgroups so when i try and log in to the domain
<bart416> lamego, the chance of getting it is small if your network is firewalled
<snoops> boy do I feel silly Ng - re "history".. Thanks I appreciate it :)
<TMT[fi] > Have any1 had any problems with Toshiba Satellite P15-S470 laptop in Dapper?
<frying_fish> snoops: its either .bash_profile or .bashrc
<lamego> bart416, not really, you just need to open an email with a script
<Elios> the server is saying theres already that user loged in
<frying_fish> to set up how much it retains
<sethk> lamego, no, in the wild means that there is some chance of it showing up on your box.  "significant" is not a meaningful term here.
<ramanoar> richiefrich: would that get me a 1152x864 @ 75Hz of resolution?
* bart416 feels happy that he only enables javascript for sites he trusts
<richiefrich> ramanoar those are your monitors syncs
<lamego> sethk, we have different definitons for "on the wild"
<ramanoar> richiefrich: ok, i'll try...
<richiefrich> ramanoar as of now it's freaking out..  what u have is wrong
<fredl> dang, I have so many 'great' video boards here that were great at the time I bought them.... Now I'm thinking about buying another one because the fastest that I have has a buggy driver....
<tomasz27> is gFTP a good FTP Client?
<bart416> I need an old debian that allows floppy install :'(
<lamego> tomasz27, nautilus is better in my opinnion
<richiefrich> tomasz27  yafc
<bart416> oh well going to #debian
<fredl> graphics card vendors must have an interest in writing quickly obsolete and buggy code
<tomasz27> WHY?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: other thing, do i need to change anything so gdm runs on a selected resolution? 'cause i only get 1024x768 @ 85Hz as maximum config
<sethk> ramanoar, that usually means that if you check your X log file, it will have found that as the highest available resolution.
<blubox> Does anybody know of a really good way to test how secure your system is?  Is port scanning enough?
<richiefrich> ramanoar yes then change the bottom part.. where u have --> 		Modes		"1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"   <-- line 128
<sethk> ramanoar, which can mean it believes your video card can't do better, or it can mean it believes you monitor can't do better
<johso> heya ppl. I've got a bit of a problem. I get 'error 17' in GRUB  when I boot my computer. And I've found out that my ext3 partition, where everything is installed, now is recognised as a 'af' partition - which renders it unbootable. Somehow all the files are intact though, so I'm not sure how to proceed. Is there a way to forcing GRUB to boot, or something like that? Any help would be appreciated.
<fredl> for at least Sapphie, their X700 Pro is the successor to their 9600 and now I'm contemplating buying a 9600 card because my X700 no longer works but USED to work :/
<fredl> Sapphire that is.
<richiefrich> sethk his syncs are wrong.. for the monitor
<frying_fish> johso: boot live cd, run fdisk, set bootable flag, reinstall grub from the livecd
<Elios> ATi has bad linux drivers
<Elios> get something from NV
<sethk> richiefrich, that's another way of saying it believes his monitor can't do higher.
<frying_fish> fredl: get an nvidia card instead
<ramanoar> richiefrich: thing is i tried changing that line using vesa driver, and couldn't get a higher resolution
<richiefrich> tomasz27 i like  yafc it is a cmd line interface
<johso> frying_fish: thanks, will try it. :)
<richiefrich> Elios i disagree
<Elios> ?
<Elios> realy
<richiefrich> Elios  ATi came out with 7.1 drives b4 nvidia
<richiefrich> and they work
<Elios> i have had nothing but trouble ever getting ATi cards to work with 3d in linux
<fredl> frying_fish, Elios: yeah I'm thinking along the same lines, that's why I'm looking into used cards....
<Elios> ah
<ramanoar> richiefrich: with those resolutions on the xorg.conf, gdm can't do better than 1024x768
<richiefrich> Elios thats user error
<sethk> ramanoar, do it the easy way, with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredl> richiefrich, my ATI 7.1 card does not work.
<ramanoar> sethk: you don't know how many times i tried :P
<Elios> yet i can get NV cards and 3Dfx cards to work frist try....
<tomasz27> do I need Gparted to create partitions in Ubuntu?
<frying_fish> richiefrich: I thought you can't use ati with aiglx because they haven't yet written the code needed, and thats xorg 7.1 isn't it...
<richiefrich> fredl then u did it wrong.. they work here in gentoo land
<richiefrich> frying_fish u can
<frying_fish> tomasz27: no, you can use fdisk.
<fredl> richiefrich, that's kind of a bold statement. Are you willing to prove your statement that it's user error?
<sethk> ramanoar, what happens?  You probably just need to select the option that let's you specify modes/refresh rates for your monitor, and override what it believes the monitor can do.
<blubox> One more thing, is there something like symantec ghost for linux?
<tomasz27> where do I type fdisk
<sethk> ramanoar, you don't have to deal with refresh rates, go up a level and deal with resolutions
<richiefrich> frying_fish read the news man that old news.. intel did there 1st then ATi and nvidia still lags
<frying_fish> really? since when, I might hacve to see about setting up aiglx on my desktop with ati card then, since I will be upgrading soon, so breaking it now isn'nt too much hassle.
<sethk> tomasz27, at a command prompt.   use sudo, if you aren't root
<richiefrich> frying_fish been on dig
<MaxL> CAn you get Amarok to play music that's on a different computer connected by network?
<tomasz27> where do I check how much FREE disk space I have?
<richiefrich> digg*
<sethk> tomasz27, df -h
<richiefrich> two weeks i think
<frying_fish> richiefrich: I just note that #ubuntu+1 mentions if you use fglrx then aiglx will not work.
<fredl> richiefrich, I've been digging into this for days, and I'm now looking into buying an nvidia card... if you can fix my problem I'm willing to pay you what I would have paid for the nvidia card I was just talking about :)
<ramanoar> sethk: i'll try richiefrich tip, i'll be back for some feedback
<MaxL> Hey does anyone use amarok
<ramanoar> richiefrich: thanks man
* fredl notices richiefrich is kinda quiet on that offer :)
<fredl> ofcourse it was only $35 :)
<harisund> does anyone here have a Compaq Presario V2000z kind of a laptop? When I use the alternate CD to install the screen gets 'wiped' if you know what I mean. Think it could be a framebuffer problem? What vga options do I need to set?
<Elios> ok any one know how to set up a domain
<Elios> i cant find any thing usefull on google
<sethk> harisund, hopefully you aren't using frame buffer
<richiefrich> fredl not at all.. i dont know ubuntu all that well
<bruceh> try ask.com
<richiefrich> fredl it u can compile from source
<bruceh> superior engine
<sethk> harisund, it's clearly a video problem; more it isn't possible to say without more data
<fredl> richiefrich, done that.
<fredl> richiefrich, doesn't work :)
<harisund> sethk how do I ask the alternate CD text mode installer to 'not' use the framebuffeR?
<richiefrich> fredl then i can help theres a forum post
<richiefrich> fredl on the gentoo forums
<fusion_05> hey folks.  i'm setting up a mythtv box and i have no idea how to start mysql...anyone know how?
<sethk> harisund, I don't know, why do you believe it is using frame buffer?
<fredl> url?
<bigfuzzyjesus> how hard is it to set up nvidea grafix card
<fredl> richiefrich, url?
<richiefrich> fredl let me get it
<harisund> sethk to be frank, I don't even know what the framebuffer is, or when it is being used or not. In earlier versions of Ubuntu installer, there was a command line option that I could pass to the installer. However, now Dapper comes with a GUI installer and the world has ignored the text mode one. There is no documentation on what command line options I can pass to it.
<richiefrich> fredl  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489785-highlight-ati.html
<baikonur> hi
<fredl> richiefrich, I can tell you though that my problem is NOT trivial. it just seems evident to me there's a bug in the driver
<sethk> harisund, isn't there help at the boot prompt?  that's where the info was in breezy
<baikonur> I just installed network-manager-gnome, I then made an entry in "autostarted applications" nm-applet and logged out. Now there were two instances of nm-applet running, so I deleted the entry in "autostarted applications" logged out and in again but still to instance fo nm-applet running. Where does this autostart come from?
<richiefrich> fredl  i can tell u it works here what card
<Veris> How do I keep Shift + Backspace from restarting XFCE?
<sethk> harisund, why not just install breezy, and then upgrade to dapper (although, actually, I'm not upgrading to dapper yet; it's too new)
<fredl> richiefrich, an X700 Pro card.
<lamego> harisund, http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<lamego> it may help...
<harisund> sethk I would prefer to start with Dapper directly. Dapper's AMD64 is better than Breezy's AMD64 in that it recognizes more hardware in my laptop.
<richiefrich> fredl ahh then i'm not to sure.. i didnt hear much on the X### cards.. that i will say that idk for real but my radeon 9700 pro sings nice
<fredl> richiefrich, it detects it fine, I'm running the 8.27.10 drivers
<harisund> thanks lamego I will have al ook.
<richiefrich> fredl thats the driver
<UpMarc> Hello.... can someone indicate me an application for viewing .wmm files (and also for editing it as well as other formats)? Thank you.
<fredl> richiefrich, it comes up properly and works for a while. Then there's trashing on the screen at unpredictable moments.
<J_P> Anyone know if works very well I install debian sarge, and after upgrade do dapper ? Becous eI not find ubuntu hosting, only debian sarge hosting!!
<lamego> ?? restrictedformatos
<GameCat> hi - can anyone help me with instructions for adding a new soundcard (soundblaster) to a working dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*]  by ChanServ
<johso> frying_fish: after booting the live cd, I tried to set the bootable flag, and then reboot. still get the error 17.
<frying_fish> ahh, it seems dappers driver is too old ati wise.
<frying_fish> johso: reinstall grub
<frying_fish> there is a wiki page on how to do it
<johso> frying_fish: also tried that, but it doesn't really work for me
<frying_fish> really?
<fredl> 8.27.10 is the latest ATI driver, correct?
<harisund> by the way, sethk and lamego do you know where I can find any documentation on what exactly is a *framebuffer*, what it does, and what happens if I disable it?
<johso> frying_fish: the thing is, it's not recognised as a ext3 partition, which is really weird
<frying_fish> fredl: yes, dapper's repo's suggest its latest is 8.25.18
<fredl> frying_fish, yeah but the Wiki has instructions on how to install 8.27.10
<johso> frying_fish: but all the data is intact, which doesn't make sense at all.
<sethk> J_P, don't mix debian and ubuntu configuration, it simply isn't sensible.
<frying_fish> fredl: oh yeah, I could set it up if I can be bothered, not sure I can yet
<lamego> harisund, framebuffer as far I know is something you dont need to care about unless you are a developer, it its region in memory to interface with the video card
<sethk> harisund, on the xorg site you'll find some info.  there are two types, real (hardware) and software
<eigenlambda> is there any way to convince scp not to encrypt traffic?
<sethk> harisund, for some odd reason people turn on the software frame buffer feature, which really makes no sense
<harisund> I see.. intersesting.
<frying_fish> eigenlambda: nope, it goes via ssh
<sethk> eigenlambda, scp's reason for existing is to encrypt traffic
<sethk> eigenlambda, rcp is a version without encryption
<frying_fish> which is encrypted, why would you want to have it unencrypted (being that its only reason for being is encrypted copying)
<bruceh> how do I mount a network drive in ubuntu?
<bruceh> using the desktop
<fredl> frying_fish, I tried installing the 8.27.10 driver, didn't solve my problem.
<harisund> bruceh what sort of a network drive? Samba? NFS?
<bruceh> I dunno where to input commands
<bruceh> windows
<UpMarc> Hello.... I'm new to all this. Can someone indicate me an application for viewing .wmm files (and also for editing it as well as other formats, like avi, mpeg etc)? Thank you.
<frying_fish> fredl: well my gfx works, 9600XT, just wanted to test aiglx, and if that now works will be interesting to play with
<richiefrich> frying_fish  nad fredl  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484520.html
<frying_fish> since aiglx will be better than xgl ?
<richiefrich> frying_fish  http://digg.com/linux_unix/ATI_Beats_nVidia_to_Xorg_7_1_Compatible_Drivers
<frying_fish> richiefrich: taa, may look into it later
<bruceh> sweet 2 more hours and I get to play around with fedora
<richiefrich> frying_fish u said u didnt see it so im just posting urls
<zsh> is there an app to open .daa files on linux??
<bruceh> so anyone got ideas how to mount network drive onto ubuntu box?
<bruceh> windows based networ drive
<bruceh> win 2000
<fredl> richiefrich, that's the one I have installed, I don't think my issue is a known issue
<sethk> bruceh, use samba to mount windows shares in linux
<lamego> UpMarc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<GameCat> bruceh: smbmount
<bruceh> do I have to dl samba?
<frying_fish> bruceh: make an fstab entry?
<UpMarc> Iamego: ty
<bobovski> hi #ubuntu, I'm back with another apache2 question!
<richiefrich> fredl  well u said it works..  then crashs
<frying_fish> bruceh: probably
<lamego> harisund, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Kernel_parameters <- could also help
<bobovski> I cannot seem to create a virtual server
<bruceh> so i can use samba, smbmount, or fstab?
<peace-keeper> what program i use for playing .WMV files ?
<fredl> richiefrich, yup... am I misreading something on that page you mean?
<bruceh> which is best
<bruceh> or are they the same thing?
<richiefrich> fredl no no.. i mean it works then crashes ?
<skarface> bruceh: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<richiefrich> fredl u said it loads
<GameCat> bruceh: same thing - fstab will use smbmount to do it, which is part of samba :)
<GameCat> bruceh: smbfs - mount and umount commands for the smbfs
<lamego> bruceh, use the fstab if you want those mounts at each boot
<sethk> bruceh, fstab contains information about desired mounts of all types, not just windows
<sethk> bruceh, smbmount is a program to do a mount
<bobovski> do I edit the config file in usr/share/apache2/config or the one in etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<bruceh> where do I input these commands in ubuntu?
<fredl> richiefrich, yup, it loads and detects the card fine. Depening on whether I use ATI's own internal AGP driver or the Linux AGP driver, it either hangs completely after a while, or it starts trashing the screen.
<sethk> bruceh, samba is a metapackage including a bunch of different samba programs
<richiefrich> fredl then your ram my be bad
<johso> Since I can access my ext3 (it's recognized as an 'af') partition, wouldn't it be possible to copy everything to another computer, wipe it, and copy everything back? If possible, how would I go around doing that (securely)?
<skarface> bruceh: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<fredl> richiefrich, unlikely. It has been working fine in Breezy for months.
<bruceh> reading thanks
<sethk> johso, yes
<fredl> richiefrich, (I know that's no statement of fact that it's NOT broken :)
<Flamekebab> Does anyone have any experience regarding installing linux on laptops without CDROM drives?
<richiefrich> fredl that should not happen.. at all.. i am sure u know that. u seem on top of things
<Wulfie> so everytime I try and reboot Ubuntu creates a new /lib/modules/KERNEL/volatile/fglrx.ko - where does it get this kernel mod from? how do I get it to pick up the one I have built?
<sethk> johso, you would probably need to reinstall grub, unless you also back up the mbr
<frying_fish> johso: yes, probably, and via scp
<frying_fish> if going to windows and then back you may want winscp.
<sethk> Wulfie, what do you mean by "creates a new"?
<fredl> richiefrich, I'm going to report the problem to ATI. I don't think there's too many Linux users with an X700 Pro.
<Wulfie> sethk: if I rm -rf fglrx.ko in that directory then reboot it reappears there
<richiefrich> fredl no i dont think so .. it's a good card im sure
<Flamekebab> Anyone able to help me?
<sethk> Wulfie, unless you did the rm with sudo, it did nothing
<johso> I think that might be my last option
<sethk> Wulfie, and you do NOT ever want to delete a kernel module that way
<GameCat> I'm off
<frying_fish> so, richiefrich you have ATi then? and using it with aiglx or xgl?
<Wulfie> sethk: well I actually moved it then deleted it
<Wulfie> sethk: and i did it with sudo
<Wulfie> sethk: I just wanted to test what would happen
<Wulfie> because I can't get the one I built to be used it seems
<bobovski> I guess my main problem is I can only find documentation which tells me to alter httpd.conf, which is not used in my version of apache
<sethk> Wulfie, I'm sure you'll find another copy somewhere on your drive that is being copied in.  Whatever you may think you are fixing by doing that, it won't work
<richiefrich> frying_fish i used it with xgl.. i dont like it im an e17/e16 man'
<DevGet> I'm searching for a ubuntu fork with only free and open software, anyone who knows something like that?
<Wulfie> sethk: I know I am not fixing it
<frying_fish> richiefrich: ok, well I will have to see if people have used it with aiglx and if so then I will try it and see how nice it is.
<Wulfie> sethk: it was a test to see what was going on
<richiefrich> frying_fish but it works on aiglx  i see no need for it though
<bbrazil> DevGet: try #ubuntu-libre
<sethk> DevGet, you simply do not enable the repositories that have non-free software.  that's why the repositories are set up that way
<frying_fish> I just want some of the funky features
<frying_fish> like the f12 layout of the windows, and playing with the cube.
<richiefrich> frying_fish been done let me dig somemore ill find a site
<Fernand1> hello
<sethk> Wulfie, it is either being copied from somewhere, or rebuilt.  obviously
<frying_fish> richiefrich: don't worry, if it works I will try it later
<Frankenstein> how can i extract an .iso to my hdd
<DevGet> sethk: yes, but there is non-open kernel modules or?
<Shrimp> hello
<frying_fish> on laptop currently
<Flamekebab> I'd like to install Xubuntu on a laptop either from a network, or from a USB drive, any help?
<bbrazil> sethk: actually the kernel.deb has non-free stuff in it
<Wulfie> sethk: yes I understand that - thus my question was a) how do I stop it b) how do I get it to use the one I built
<sethk> DevGet, the only ones of any import are related to graphics cards.
<Shrimp> I have a question!!!
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bbrazil> sethk: and network cards
<sethk> bbrazil, I don't use it, I download from kernel.org
<Fernand1> I have a problem :)
<Ych> ok, even though i expect no to be the answer, i just have to ask... is there any filesystem linux can write to and windows can read? for an external drive
<Wulfie> and I am guessing rebuilt since the only other fglrx.ko on my system is the one I built
<richiefrich> frying_fish  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX
<erUSUL> DevGet: install vrms ;)
<Killeroid> Shrimp:?
<evilghost> Frankenstein:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/cdrom
<sethk> Wulfie, did you copy the one you built into the /lib/modules tree?
<stuh84> right if anyone remembers the wrieless problem, i've just put the kernel headers in, but still unsure of where to point the question "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?"
<richiefrich> frying_fish what card u have
<frying_fish> 9600XT
<Wulfie> sethk: yes - its in /lib/modules/KERNEL/kernel/driver/char/drm
<sethk> Ych, yes, fat32
<Ych> really?
<Frankenstein> evilghost, the .iso is on my hdd... id like to extract it to a folder on my hdd
<Shrimp> I just bought an 80GB SATA hardrive and I need to know if I install ubuntu on it will it affect my other 250GB SATA hardrive at all?
<frying_fish> so not supported yet by that list.
<Ych> linux writes it problemlessy?
<Wulfie> sethk: which is where ATI puts it by default
<sethk> Wulfie, copy it also to the place where you are deleting it
<Wulfie> sethk: yes - but if I reboot it gets copied over
<sethk> Wulfie, make it read only, then it won't be replaced
<Ych> sethk, can fat32 partitions be larger than 32GB?
<evilghost> stuh84:  Did you install linux-kernel-source and then unbzip2 it in /usr/src/linux?
<sethk> Ych, I'm not sure, I never tried.
<Killeroid> Shrimp: no,i dont think so
<Wulfie> sethk: I can do that every time I boot and its fine - I just don't want to have to do that every boot
<Killeroid> Shrimp: arentyou the guy form #invisionfree.com?
<Fernand1> My sound doesn't work. Unless I start up my computer with my driver CD inside. I am REALLY new to ubuntu, and I don't know how to install drivers. If it helps, I have a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 Value sound card. And the drivers are in my CD, which comes with a *.exe file. Does anyone know how I can install my drivers without having to start my computer with my Driver CD in my cd tray all the time :( ?
<stuh84> quite possibly not, i'll give that a try
<Ych> sethk, cause filesystems are causing me some major trouble in deciding what do to with my 250gig external...
<Ych> since i use both os's
<sergiol> hello
<jrojas> hi, i need change the filesystem of a hard drive, was ntfs and now i want to change to fat32 without loose my data.. it's possible?
<Ych> though windows only for LAN gaming
<sergiol> i am with a prob
<bruceh> oh, in graphical interface, it's in share folders option
<Killeroid> jrojas: not possible
<sergiol> there are missing me ghostscript fonts
<sergiol> i have already gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<sergiol> what pack is missing me
<bobovski> oh, figured it out, I think
<jrojas> Killeroid, what about gparted ?
<Ych> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Fernand1> can anyone help me with my sound card problem?
<sethk> Ych, if not for the issue of being readable in windows, there are good file systems without size limitations.  you need the entire thing to be readable/writable by windows?
<Ych> not neccessarily writeable
<Ych> but readable
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Share the output of lspci and lsmod please.
<Ych> I wish i could have it like NTFS, but in reverse
<zsh> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sethk> Ych, writable in linux and readable in windows.
<Ych> read/write in linux, but read only in win
<frying_fish> ych, ext2/3 have drivers for windows.
<erUSUL> Fernand1: device drivers in linux comes with the dist you can not install win drivers in linux.
<sethk> Ych, there are drivers to read ext2 and ext3 in windows
<Fernand1> evilghost: HOw do I do that? As I said before, I'm new to linux(like not even a day)
<Ych> frying_fish I didn't know that
<Killeroid> jrojas: maybe you can parttion the hd inot two partitons,one fat32 and then transfer all your files to it and then finally format the other partition as fat32
<Ych> thanks
<Ych> sethk, thanks
<frying_fish> ych http://fs-driver.org
<Killeroid> jrojas: though you have to take into consideration the partiton size limit of fat32
<dylan_> Is the madwifi driver non-free?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: no good, changed the syncs with mesa, no new resolutions
<ramanoar> changed driver to "ati", freezed
<ramanoar> changes driver to "r128", freezed
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Open up a terminal and type "lspci && lsmod" then copy the output to the clipboard and paste it in using patebin.
<Ych> thanx
<richiefrich> ramanoarreally
<richiefrich> ramanoar really
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Here is the link to PasteBin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ramanoar> richiefrich: my video card has 32Mb of RAM, could that be of some usage? i put 32768 in VideoRAM on xorg.conf
<richiefrich> ramanoar thats odd
<ramanoar> richiefrich: i'm going nuts man
<ramanoar> nothing works
<peace-keeper> what the f.... is nautilus and why does it use 100% cpu all the time ???
<richiefrich> ramanoar no man it probs that
<ramanoar> and i'm stuck with vesa
<richiefrich> ramanoar that blows
<Fernand1> evilghost: on it.
<Ych> frying_fish, so, i take it i should use ext2 then... not ext3
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Cool.
<poison> anyone using mythtv on here. If so how hard was it to setup and what tv card do you recommend?
<Seveas> peace-keeper, it's the file manager and the thing that draws your desktop
<frying_fish> Ych: I use ext3, its readable and writeable in windows
<sethk> ramanoar, the ram setting is ignored except for some very old graphics cards
<azureal> peace-keeper, nautilus is like the gnome equivalent of file explorer
<Ych> ok great
<frying_fish> ext3 is just ext2 with a journal
<Ych> thanks for the help
<Seveas> it shouldn't be using 100% cpu though...
<Fernand1> done
<azureal> peace-keeper, you must've bugged it
<poison> I am running dapper btw.
<ramanoar> sethk: any suggestions ?
<Fernand1> evilghost: I used "Fernando" as the name
<richiefrich> ramanoar  for real man.. all i can say is.. run it with.. knoppix and look at the see what happenes
<sergiol> how can i add universe to y system?
<sethk> ramanoar, I don't think you've tried my earlier suggestions.
<sergiol> sy/my
<sergiol> s/y/my
<ramanoar> sethk: which ones?
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Viewing now.
<erUSUL> !repos > sergiol
<sethk> ramanoar, running dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg, and using the mode where you specify resolutions, not sync rates
<Linuturk_code> I've got my laptop running Ubuntu 6.06.1. Every second or so, i get disk useage on the laptop. it isn't connected to the internet or anything, it's just sitting there. Is that normal?
<sorush20> hi guys is there a sane program out there that would allow multiply page documents to be saved?
<sorush20> sane
<ramanoar> sethk: ok, i used that, and chose as for primary resolution 1152x864
<richiefrich> ramanoar  or  get kanotix or kororaa
<sethk> Linuturk_code, yes, it is checking for a possible automount on your cd
<ramanoar> sethk: froze
<sethk> ramanoar, what froze, and when?  the reconfigure froze?
<evilghost> Fernand1:  That card is running the EMU10K1 modules, is sound currently working?  I believe your card has an EMU10K1 chipset and not the CA0XXXX chipset.
<erUSUL> sorush20: what type of docs?
<ramanoar> sethk: ubunt
<richiefrich> ramanoar all those are liveCD's
<ramanoar> nothing worked
<Fernand1> okay
<ramanoar> had to restart my comp
<Fernand1> my sound isn't working right now
<Linuturk_code> sethk, ok, thanks. Had me a bit worried.
<sorush20> pdf
<Fernand1> because I didn't start up my computer with my driver CD inside
<sorush20> erUSUL:
<ramanoar> richiefrich: if one of them works, what should i do ?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any good tutorial for making an usb pendrive bootable?
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Tell me what this 'Driver CD' is?
<richiefrich> ramanoar look at there xorg.conf
<jrojas> Killeroid, what is the fat32 partition size limit ?
<czykista> hi. i'm using gome 2.14 and unable to load most (all?) applets. When i try to load panel applet it gives me:     "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".       Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/mixer    prefs;background=none:;orient=down;size=x-small;locked_down=false"
<Fernand1> the CD that came with the sound card
<Linuturk_code> MetaMorfoziS, I'm not sure. Make sure your motherboard supports booting to USB though
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Can you try running alsa-mixer from the terminal and adjusting the volume for AC'97
<richiefrich> ramanoar  and then use that.. and if it still freezes .. then i think it might be the login manager
<Fernand1> with windows I Just put it in and it ran the app. it installed the drivers and I was done
<ramanoar> richiefrich: hmm... alright, that'll take some time, but i'll try
<ramanoar> don't know anything else to do
<richiefrich> ramanoar do u know about startx >
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, but how to install for example slax fto my pendrive?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i iinstall any os to my usb pendrive?
<Fernand1> evilghost: do I Just write 'alsa-mixer' in the terminal?
<richiefrich> ramanoar if u drop to console and kill gdm/xdm/kdm
<ramanoar> richiefrich: well... i used
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Yeah
<richiefrich> ramanoar whatever one u use.. and type startx
<Killeroid> jrojas:dammit,i forgot but i think its 32 gb
<poison> no on is using mythtv?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: ok... than i start gnome on my own right ?
<stray77> no dash, just alsamixer
<richiefrich> ramanoar  and X loads then it is the dm and not X
<Fernand1> evilghost: I got 'bash: alsa-mixer: command not found'
<richiefrich> ramanoar well yes.. u add it to ~/.xinitrc
<richiefrich> ramanoar u want gnome ?
<ramanoar> richiefrich: right !
<ramanoar> only one i have for now
<jrojas> Killeroid: Very thanks..
<fredl> there, trouble ticket logged at ATI, dunno if it'll help but if you don't try it it certainly won't help.
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Check this out, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=248324&postcount=3
<ramanoar> richiefrich: it's been some time i don't use linux... what should i add on .xinitrc ?
<evilghost> Fernand1:  It must be alsamixer not alsa-mixer, sorry about that.
<richiefrich> ramanoar echo exec  /usr/bin/gnome-session >>  ~/.xinitrc
<stuh84> damnit does anyone mind taking me thru all the help i need with this wireless problem in a PM? To recap, in Ubuntu, trying to get wireless to work, have drivers already, tried to dpkg -i them, comes up with "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?", and I don't know where to point it. I've installed the linux-headers but thats as far as i've got
<Fernand1> oh
<Fernand1> okay
<ramanoar> ok
<evilghost> Fernand1:  I'm away from my Ubuntu machine at the moment and stuck on Win32 at work.
<ramanoar> richiefrich: i'll try that now
<richiefrich> ramanoar u need to make sure that xdm/gdm/kdm is stopped
<richiefrich> ramanoar or it wont load
<ramanoar> i know
<ramanoar> thanks, be back in sec
<Fernand1> evilghost: What do I do in here?
<Fernand1> Also, keep in mind that I have some keyboard shortcuts to turn my master volume up and down, and it works fine.
<Linuturk_code> at what point does ubuntu consider a laptop battery to be critical?
<Linuturk_code> 5%?
<evilghost> Fernand1:  "Use the right cursor key to scroll across until you reach the  "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack". Now press "m" to unmute it."
<micro1> simonedrica@hotmail.com
<richiefrich> micro1 it that were we send spam too?  LOL  j/k man
<Frankenstein> im extracing an .iso file to my hdd from my hdd... would it be alright if i just copy those files directly to cd or do i need to put them back in an .iso for it to be bootable
<Papageno> Where can I find the boot floppy (and instructions on how to write the image to a floppy--I'm a mere linux novice) needed for a network install of Ubuntu? Also, is there a similar floppy for Xubuntu? Or, is there a network address I can give the floppy's installer that will have the Xubuntu resources instead of Ubuntu?
<Fernand1> evilghost: there isn't even an "Audigy ANalog/Digital Output jack".
<evilghost> Frankenstein:  Must be in ISO format to be bootable for the El Torrito boot deal.
<Shrimp> i'm back
<evilghost> Fernand1:  Is there an AC97 or other volume controls you can adjust such as PCM/etc?
<Frankenstein> evilghost, El Torrito?!  what im saying is that when you burn an .iso to cd it just extracts the files to the cd, right? so couldnt i skip having to put all those files in .iso format just to extract them to a cd
<dr_willis_> Frankenstein,  a bootable cd has a special file or 2 in a SPECIAL place.
<Fernand1> I have something called PCM
<Fernand1> but it's not muted
<dr_willis_> it dosetn just 'extract' them to the cd.
<Fernand1> and it's almost full volume
<Ych> if i want to install windows, will GRUB automatically detect the windows partition? or do i have to set something up?
<Fernand1> I also have
<dr_willis_> Ych,  normally its best to install windows first, then ubuntu
<sethk> Ych, automatically,
<Ych> well, ubuntus here allready...
<Fernand1> IEC958 PLayback AC97-SPSA
<sethk> Ych, as long as windows is installed at the time ubuntu install occurs
<Frankenstein> dr_willis, well i just dont know what to do... i have an .iso that is 701.2MB and i only have cd-r's that are 700MB... what should i do
<Ych> no its not
<Ych> i have only ubuntu
<Fernand1> ot
<sethk> Ych, otherwise you'll have to edit your grub configuration, although that's not difficult
<Fernand1> it's not mutable or unmutable*
<Ych> ok cool
<dr_willis_> Frankenstein,  id fire up k3b or whatever program and tell them to burn. You may be getting confused by rounding issues.
<sethk> Ych, install windows on the first partition of primary master
<Ych> darn
<evilghost> Brb
<Ych> my first is used already....
<Jamminpotato> i <3 ubuntu
<Ych> but i spose i could move stuff around
<Ych> with gparted
<ramanoar> richiefrich: not the dm
<ramanoar> richiefrich: with startx same prob
<sethk> Ych, xp tends to do strange things if it isn't on the first partition.  You can try it, see what happens.
<Frankenstein> dr_willis, i usually just write click on the .iso file and click write to disc... it says the file is to large and to replace the 700MB cd with a cd that can hold the .iso
<Ych> hmmm
<sethk> Ych, linux doesn't care which partition or drive it runs from
<richiefrich> ramanoar same.. err
<Ych> ok, so if i put winxp onto first partition
<Ych> and then start my computer
<dr_willis_> Frankenstein,  you are using the gnome toaster tool then.. try k3b.
<Ych> what will it try to boot?
<richiefrich> ramanoar  thats not good at all.. then i'd try the liveCD
<Ych> win or grub?
<frying_fish> Ych: grub
<sethk> Ych, windows, until you reinstall grub
<Ych> k cool
<Ych> oh
<Ych> hmm
<frying_fish> as that is in the MBR
<ramanoar> richiefrich: other linux's live CD, right?
<Ych> and how do i get into grub?
<Ych> if its trying to boot win?
<richiefrich> ramanoar unless u drop to 8 and not 16 bit
<ramanoar> 'cause with ubuntu it's the same
<stef_> is there a way to install ubuntu on a 1gb partition? the graphical installer says the partition should be at least 2.4 GB
<neraniko> bububuntu
<dr_willis_> Grub is one of those tools thts VERY well worth learning all the ins and outs of.
<frying_fish> sethk: if grub is in the mbr it will launch into that, not the OS
<richiefrich> ramanoar yes other ..
<Frankenstein> dr_willis, ill try... havent had problems with the gnome toaster (guess thats what it is) before...
<sethk> frying_fish, installing windows replaces the mbr
<stef_> is there a way to install ubuntu on a 1gb partition? the graphical installer says the partition should be at least 2.4 GB
<ramanoar> richiefrich: oh man, 8 bit =/
<ramanoar> i'll try other linux
<richiefrich> ramanoar  or  get kanotix or kororaa
<dr_willis_> Frankenstein,  or the iso image file is currupted
<ramanoar> thanks for the help
<richiefrich> ramanoar np man
<frying_fish> sethk: ahh well I missed the line about reinstalling windows
<Ych> so, how do i get into linux to edit grub then?
<Frankenstein> dr_willis, would be my luck... only took 20 hours to download
<richiefrich> ramanoar sorry i cant get it started
<Elios> who here know alot about samba im realy stuck here
<dr_willis_> stef_,  you also want about 256mb-512mb swap
<Frankenstein> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dr_willis_> Frankenstein,  id lean towards the thing being bad.
<Elios> yea im a bit passed that
<richiefrich> lol
<Elios> i have it up and running
<Elios> but im having log in gliches
<Ych> where exactly is grub?
<richiefrich>  /boot
<Ych> you think i could access grub from the livecd?
<frying_fish> Ych: yes
<richiefrich> u can
<txx2> Hello. Very simple question; How do I update my ndiswrapper?.. Should I uninstall first?..
<Ych> ok
<ramanoar> richiefrich: kanotix lite would do the job ?
<frying_fish> follow this guide:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<txx2> Ych,  /etc/grub i believe.
<richiefrich> ramanoar i think so it's like the new knoppix
<Ych> well, so i'll gparted around and install win
<ramanoar> less time downloading :P
<Ych> and if i need help ill be back here
<richiefrich> txx2 no not /etc
<richiefrich>  /boot/grub
<txx2> oh yeah
<stef_> is there a way to install ubuntu on a 1gb partition?
<richiefrich> txx2   u are on lilo my man
<frying_fish> stef_: maybe if you do a server install
<richiefrich> txx2 /etc/lilo
<richiefrich> :P
<txx2> txx2,  nah, i just got it wrong
<stef_> frying_fish: how do i do that?
<frying_fish> one without X and all its defaults,
<frying_fish> stef_: from the alternate cd ...
<stef_> i only have the "desktop" cd
<richiefrich> txx2 was giving u credit :P
<sethk> stef_, you can get it onto 1 gig, but you won't be able to install a large desktop
<txx2> richiefrich,  too stupid to understand
<stef_> i dont want to install a large desktop, i just want to install the base on a 1gb partition
<txx2> (me that is)
<kashual> hey
<stef_> but the graphical installer wont let me
<frying_fish> stef_: don't think the desktop cd willallow it
<Fernand1> Hello
<Fernand1> Can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<frying_fish> since it doesn't do package selection, so get the "alternate" cd.
<frying_fish> or sever cd if there is one.
<ramanoar> richiefrich: do you know if i have to register to get kanotix?
<ramanoar> don't see any file for download
<kashual> how can i find any good themes for my gnome desktop which running under ubuntu Hoeger hogar
<jman888> Whats wrong with my filesystem http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1fo9.png
<Fernand1> My sound doesn't work. Unless I start up my computer with my driver CD inside. I am REALLY new to ubuntu, and I don't know how to install drivers. If it helps, I have a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 Value sound card. And the drivers are in my CD, which comes with a *.exe file. Does anyone know how I can install my drivers without having to start my computer with my Driver CD in my cd tray all the time :( ?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: linux won't be using those sound drivers.
<sethk> Fernand1, you don't use those drivers
<frying_fish> since they are for windows.
<sethk> Fernand1, but linux can work with that hardware
<lordmule> you mean it works when the computer boots with the CD in?
<txx2> How do I uninstall ndisrapper?.. The only relation in synaptic is the ndis utils.
<frying_fish> and linux works fine with that hardware.
<Fernand1> HOw do I install the proper drivers?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: if you have alsa it will have them already
<Fernand1> I'm going to need really specific instructions. Beacuse I haven't had linux for even a day
<frying_fish> you just need to set up alasamixer to work.
<Fernand1> well
<Fernand1> I have alsamixer open right now
<jman888> Hello? Something is wrong with my Windows(Done by linux) http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1fo9.png
<frying_fish> the "drivers" are part of the kernel
<frying_fish> Fernand1: does it say audigy 2 up near the top?
<sergiol> where can i get LOTS of fonts for ghostcript?
<Fernand1> let me see
<frying_fish> if not then its probvably trying to use an onboard audio card
<sergiol> shotscript
<Fernand1> NO
<frying_fish> and hence you need to do alsamixer -c1
<sergiol> ghotscript
<Fernand1> No*
<kashual> frying_fish can you tell me who can i get good themes for gnome
<Fernand1> it gave me a
<dr_willis_> kashual,  theres several dozen themes in the pakcage manager you can install.
<haasteem> sethk: i tried to see if booting with another kernel would make a difference, it didn't
<frying_fish> Fernand1: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Fernand1> 'no mixer elems found'
<Fernand1> oh
<frying_fish> ahh well, its not using alsa
<Fernand1> I did that
<Fernand1> it opened AlsaMixer v1.0.10
<sethk> haasteem, you booted your kernel that was working in breezy?
<frying_fish> ok, thats correct.
<Fernand1> everything seems to be in order
<Fernand1> but 'alsamixer -c1' didn't work
<frying_fish> but it doesn't see the card? or now everything works?
<jman888> Ok well i have Windows Xp and Ubuntu Dual Boot I download system resque and dried making The Ubuntu thing bigger now my pc is screwed. Here is a picture of gparted. http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1fo9.png
<haasteem> sethk: yes
<Fernand1> now
<frying_fish> Fernand1: yeah, you didn't need the -c1
<txx2> How do I remove ndiswrapper?
<Fernand1> it has card as 'Intel 82801BA-ICH2'
<kashual> dr_willis_ synaptic ? ....... i think they brings the defaults
<kashual> lol
<sethk> haasteem, hmm, I'm surprised.  Let me think about that for a moment.
<frying_fish> Fernand1: right, thats using your onboard sound then
<Fernand1> oh
<Fernand1> HOw do I set it to use my sound card then?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: try alsamixer -c 1
<stef_> so there's no way to trick the ubuntu desktop CD into letting me install a base system onto a 1gb drive?
<frying_fish> there needs to be a space
<frying_fish> stef_: probably not.
<haasteem> sethk: ok, pcmcia services in my breezy kernel also failed, like it does now in the dapper kernel
<richiefrich> clear
<Fernand1> 'no mixer elems found'
<jman888> I need help. I can no longer read from my Windows Partition.... (Why!)
<frying_fish> ok,
<frying_fish> we need to find out what it thinks you audigy is
<frying_fish> can you type lspci and paste it to pastebin
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ballchalk> what is gstreamer ugly and bad multiverse?
<Fernand1> I have something in pastebin
<Fernand1> lspci && something else
<frying_fish> ok, whats the url
<Fernand1> it's called Fernando
<frying_fish> give me the link
<Fernand1> looking for it
<frying_fish> I'm not trawling around
<Fernand1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20990
<frying_fish> ok, so it sees the audigy
<frying_fish> Fernand1: you have a usb soundcard thing?
<kashual> :o)
<Fernand1> uhh
* kashual is away: Ich bin beschftigt
* kashual is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Fernand1> what usb soundcard thing???
<frying_fish> or has it just stuck those lines on the same thing.
<frying_fish> nm, it put them on the same line, right
<Fernand1> I don't have anything about sound on my USB
<redphoenix1> hello
<frying_fish> Fernand1: nevermind.
<frying_fish> Fernand1: right try alsamixer -c 0
<frying_fish> then 2, 3, 4, etc until you find anumber that doesn't give you the intel, but does give you the audigy
<Fernand1> k
<Fernand1> that worked
<Fernand1> it still sees my onboard card though
<Fernand1> oh
<Fernand1> k
<Fernand1> ALright, it worked with c2
<frying_fish> yeah, I am just trying to find a way to set it to something other than that
<Fernand1> it sees my Audigy card
<frying_fish> right, so card 2 is the audigy
<frying_fish> set all the volumes up
<frying_fish> now I am going to find how to set that as the default card
<snoops> hey frying_fish when I use the history tool in bash to output the history list to a file, it seems to only output the first 501 lines (history -w filename), but when I just type history.. I get 552 lines. Any reason why that is?
<redphoenix1> um i need help after i did a custom kernel install my wired network interface turned to arp and not eth0 also my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename any one know what could be wrong. it still goes on even if i use ubuntu stock kernel
<snoops> I could I could pipe it to a file.. but wondering why this is the case
<frying_fish> snoops: pass.
<uber_mort> Anyone want to help with some ATI driver problems? :)  The drivers are working for 2D, but it seems as though the DRI modules fail to load for 3D.
<snoops> any idea on the room to ask that kinda quesiton in?
<snoops> I'll try #bash
<jsilva> Hi, how can I stop the upgrade for compiled .deb packages?
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: I missed the question
<munsa> Anyone in here that could help me set up XGL?
<haasteem> sethk: i ran kernel 2.6.12-10 in breezy and now for dapper i have kernel 2.6.15-26
<void^> !xgl
<munsa> I would really appriciate it
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<redphoenix1> can someone help?
<snoops> Kyral_Laptop hmm?
<Kyral_Laptop> your bash question?
<frying_fish> ahh Fernand1 I just found an easier way to have figured out what card was which "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Fernand1> k
<uber_mort> Anyone want to help with some ATI driver problems? :)  The drivers are working for 2D, but it seems as though the DRI modules fail to load for 3D.
<Fernand1> :P
<Fernand1> alright
<Fernand1> anyway
<Fernand1> 0 is my onboard, 2 is my audigy
<ucordes> hey my synaptic doesn't start:  error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4 .what's wrong?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: yes, right try alsactl store 2
<peace-keeper> the best about linux is that although many things you try dont work, there are always 1000 other things to try
<snoops> Kyral_Laptop yeah it was about 7 lines above "I'll try #bash"
<Fernand1> ALright, I got 'alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: you know how much buffer has gone past :P
<frying_fish> Fernand1: may need sudo
<frying_fish> sudo alsactl store 2
<CraZy675> How do I enable the package manager to download firefox in kubuntu?
<snoops> Kyral_Laptop k I'll paste again
<Kyral_Laptop> CraZy675: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Fernand1> k
<Fernand1> I don't really get any message
<CraZy675> Kyral_Laptop: that doesn't seem to work either
<snoops> Kyral_Laptop when I use the history tool in bash to output the history list to a file, it seems to only output the first 501 lines (history -w filename), but when I just type history.. I get 552 lines. Any reason why that is?
<CraZy675> oh mozilla-firefox i was just trying firefox
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: hmm
<Fernand1> It asked me for my password, I inputted it, nothing happened, now it's back to letting me give it another command
<uber_mort> Anyone want to help with some ATI driver problems? :)  The drivers are working for 2D, but it seems as though the DRI modules fail to load for 3D.
<CraZy675> but its greyed out in the gui package manager
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: one, the historyfile should already be there, as ~/.bash_history
<snoops> yeah
<snoops> that also contains 501 lines
<Kyral_Laptop> hmm.....
<donrosin> what shall i do after i have used the make command when installing apache? PMMMMM
<[jb] > where is located the file with a list of valid services available for users?
<frying_fish> donrosin: make install
<Kyral_Laptop> donrosin: read the README.txt for apache :P
<stuh84> Does anyone mind taking me thru all the help i need with this wireless problem? To recap, in Ubuntu, trying to get wireless to work, have drivers already, tried to dpkg -i them, comes up with "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?", and I don't know where to point it. I've installed the linux-headers once, thats as far as I've got, and now ubuntu wouldn't start, so I'm reinstalling it......
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: lemme take a look at my .bashrc
<jrojas> how can i reinstall firefox using apt-get ?
<donrosin> frying_fish,  i have used that to
<frying_fish> donrosin: then it is installed.
<Kyral_Laptop> jrojas: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<frying_fish> and anyway, why not use the apache that is in apt?
<snoops> if I try history -w or history -a to make sure the history file is up to date, then read it again, it's still 501 lines, but the lines at the top were replaced by ones a few lines down.. because a few lines were added since last time
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: try changing the HIST variables in .bashrc
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: man bash to find out the right thing to set
<donrosin> frying_fish,  do you know a good ftp sever?
<jrojas> Kyral_Laptop: Thanks.. :D
<haasteem> sethk: if you need some more info, please let me know
<frying_fish> donrosin: nope.
<Kyral_Laptop> Jeez I don't even use Ubuntu anymore. Damn I am good :P
<snoops> but why would history -w filename or ~/.bash_history give different results ( this 501 line strangness ) instead of just typing "history" because that includes line numbers
<donrosin> I need a good an easy ftp server? PM ME!!
<Gustry> french people here ?
<frying_fish> Kyral_Laptop: you don't happen to know what file you edit to change which soundcard is referenced as 0 do you.
<Kyral_Laptop> snoops: Dunno
<Kyral_Laptop> frying_fish: IIRC I just disable the onboard sound and that makes ALSA see the soundcard as 0
<Fernand1> alright guys
<frying_fish> Its just that its escaping me atm, I did it a while back and Fernand1 needs it.
<Fernand1> frying_fish: I'm going to restart my PC and try something. ONe sec
<sebastien> hi, is somebody have a dlink dsl 320t ?
<frying_fish> Kyral_Laptop: yeah that works, but I did it to stop my webcams one doing the same.
<frying_fish> Fernand1: turn off onboard sound in bios
<frying_fish> fk
<Kyral_Laptop> frying_fish: I know nada about webcams :P
<frying_fish> Kyral_Laptop: yeah, the point was that it was trying to set its soundcard as default
<Gassed> Anyone good with DosEMU?
<frying_fish> I managed to create some config file that just made it see my soundcard as defualt and the webcams one as secondary
<frying_fish> can't remember where though
<lwizardl> in ubuntu where is the openssh server ? i'm trying to make sure its restarted
<frying_fish> lwizardl: /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<lwizardl> not found
<frying_fish> lwizardl: maybe its just ssh
<frying_fish> /etc/init.d/ssh restart then
<lwizardl> yup that was it thanks
<Gustry> what is the channel or french people ?
<Kyral_Laptop> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* zsh says goodbye
<Gustry>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Gustry> oki merci
<juanpe> hola soy juanpe amistad
<CheetahMk2> Is it just me, or is apt-index-watcher in Edgy Eft one heck of a resource hog?
<CheetahMk2> Every ten seconds, CPU usage spikes and I think it's the culrit based on running TOP.
<Jamminpotato> i just tried to setup a persistant live cd install following the directions in o'reilly's ubuntu hacks but right after it uncompresses and load the kernel it says it has an i/o error on hdc and says theres something wrong wit hone of the blocks? what am i doing wrong.
<Jman8888> How can i back up my entire ubuntu installation like to a dvd or a ssh server or ftp.
<apallo19> i;m having trouble mounting a windows share, could someone help?
<Jman8888> apallo. I messed up my Xp share when doin that... Thats why im backing up so i can reset
<Kyral_Laptop> Jman8888: in a LiveCD just tarball the entire thing and transfer it to the FTP or SCP server
<Gassed> I'm having trouble trying to get DOSEmu to run, can someone help me?
<Kyral_Laptop> Gassed: sorry I have never used DOSEmu
<CheetahMk2> Kyral_Laptop: there's got to be a way to do it live, without going into a LiveCD
<Gassed> Kyral_Laptop: Ok
<dudus> Jman8888: the best way might be to tar gzip and split
<Kyral_Laptop> CheetahMk2: Oh thats just the quickest way
<CheetahMk2> Yeah, I guess so...
<Kyral_Laptop> dudus: if he is using a FTP Server or SSH Server then he can just send it completely
<Kyral_Laptop> or hell pull some rsync magic for an incremental update
<Jman8888> K Thats what google said to do... Just wanted to know my options. Im gonna get this right!
<Jman8888> bye
<deep__> How can i check how much space every harddrive is using / how much space is left?
<biggie_> hello
<Kyral_Laptop> deep__: df -h
<Kyral_Laptop> in a console
<abhinay> how to install compiz themes ?
<dudus> Kyral_Laptop , Jman8888 sure , just split if needed to get into media
<biggie_> how do i restore the clock box on the panel
<deep__> Ah, thanx. :)
<Kyral_Laptop> biggie_: right click on the panel, select "Add To Panel" or somesuch and find the clock applett
<redphoenix1> um i need help after i did a custom kernel install my wired network interface turned to arp and not eth0 also my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename any one know what could be wrong. it still goes on even if i use ubuntu stock kernel
<Jman8888> My ubuntus acctually been on 1 day. Been using for a year plus but i messed it up by trieng to dual with xp
<Jman8888> Also on my other pc gdm doesnt wanna start
<biggie_> how do i restore the clock box on the panel
<Kyral_Laptop> biggie_: I just TOLD you
<Netcad> I searched for a way to make sshd ignore an ip/host after 3 failed attempts to prevent dictionary attacks, but I couldn't find the option in sshd_config nor ssh_config files. google has something about a script to add the ip/host to hosts.deny or something (which I didn't understand clearly). Do you know of any such way ?
<bobovski> hello again all, I have a second hard drive in my computer. I'd like to format it with an ext2 filesystem and use it. How do i format a hard disk drive in ubuntu?
<eobanb> right click > add to panel
<biggie_> cant find that applet
<Gassed> I'm having trouble trying to get DOSEmu to run, can someone help me?
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: first open the terminal
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: actually PM might be better
<eobanb> bobovski, System > Administration > Disks
<Kyral_Laptop> meh I dig the terminal method
<kgeffert> Netcad: there is a package for it, its called hostsdeny, and its in edgy but not dapper.
<Kyral_Laptop> mke2fs FTW
<TisMe> bobobski: Use GParted or fdisk
<kgeffert> Netcad, or denyhosts... one of the two :P
<Kyral_Laptop> oh and bobovski ext3 is superior to ext2
<bobovski> ah, ok. ext3 it is
<Kyral_Laptop> though you can convert between them at will
<Kyral_Laptop> (a unique property between ext2 and ext3)
<bobovski> Kyral_Laptop: how would I do it in the terminal, for future reference?
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: mind a pm?
<frying_fish> bobovski: fdisk to get the disk formatted, following its options
<bobovski> Kyral_Laptop: not at all
<Kyral_Laptop> okay here comes the quick way
<thx4help> any good utilities to clone a ubuntu drive?
<frying_fish> actually, I don't know what the equivalent of mkreiserfs is for ext3
<frying_fish> having never made it manually
<Kyral_Laptop> frying_fish: mke2fs -j
<Warbo> thx4help: "man dd"
<gbauman> frying_fish: or mkfs.ext3
<frying_fish> Kyral_Laptop: ahh.
<Kyral_Laptop> the -j option adds a Journal to ext2 (making it ext3)
<frying_fish> only wish reiserfs had a working windows driver
<klerfayt> how is resolved the password problem in pc's with preloaded ubuntu?
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: okay open a terminal, now (all this is as root), make a partition using fdisk or whatever tool you prefer, then mke2fs -j /dev/<partition>
<Geoffrey2> I am presuming that in Ubuntu I would want to download a .tar.gz file rather than .rpm?
<kjm> klerfayt : What "password problem"?
<frying_fish> klerfayt: repeat, with better grammar and more explanation.
<kjm> Geoffrey2 : either - you can use alien to install an rpm.  A .deb is best.
<Kyral_Laptop> Geoffrey2: after making sure it isn't in the repos
<Fernand1> frying_fish: I'm still having the soundn problem :(
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: It is usually best. You may want to install build-essential and checkinstall
<frying_fish> Geoffrey2: or a .deb if its available
<frying_fish> Fernand1: yeah, did you turn off the onboard sound in the bios?
<bobovski> Kyral_Laptop: ok, then f disk will erase the partition then install an ext2 file system with that command. I see, thanks!
<tuxtux> ciao
<frying_fish> and atm Fernand1 we didn't set your sound card to be the default one.
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: it will make an ext3
<bobovski> er, ext 2 with journal
<bobovski> yes
<gbauman> Geoffrey2: If no deb is available, "apt-get install fakeroot alien", "fakeroot alien some_file.rpm", "sudo dpkg -i some_file.deb"
<frying_fish> try hooking the cables to the other one for now to see if sound comes out of it then
<klerfayt> kjm: if they setup for you then how they avoid using the same password?
<frying_fish> and eventually we can look at finding how to set it as the default one.
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: make sure you understand fdisk and all the options in mke2fs
<Fernand1> alright
<Fernand1> thank you
<Fernand1> oh
<Fernand1> one more thing
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: I'd suggest reading the manual pages at your leasure
<kjm> klerfayt : same password for what?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: first, try turning off the onboard sound in the bios if you don't need it.
<Warbo> If source is available then it is better than an RPM, in case the RPM has been compiled for different GCC, Glib, etc.
<Fernand1> is it possible to set up compiz and xgl on ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bobovski> Kyral_Laptop: yeah, I've had one encounter before with fdisk :) I'll definitely pour over the man pages
<Geoffrey2> kjm, ok, a .deb is best if available...if not would I better off with the .rpm or the .tar.gz?
<bobovski> thanks all!
<Kyral_Laptop> bobovski: no problem
<Fernand1> I have an ATI Radeon 9200 video card though
<klerfayt> kjm: sudo password
<bobovski> Thanks Kyral_Laptop
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: The RPM is easiest, but the tar.gz is the better method
<Kyral_Laptop> Geoffrey2: the tarball
<frying_fish> Fernand1: don't know
<Kyral_Laptop> Warbo: Nuhuh
<frying_fish> haven't tried with that card
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Kyral_Laptop> Warbo: Ubuntu is Debian based, hence RPMS are a pain in the tush (they are a pain on distros that use them anyway)
<Kyral_Laptop> Holy netsplit batman!
<Kyral_Laptop> good lord....
<frying_fish> netsplit?
<Kyral_Laptop> OYAH!
<frying_fish> kaboooooooom!!!
<Kyral_Laptop> This is one of the worse Splits I have ever seen on Freenode
<gbauman> it's like watching the channel compile
<SurfnKid> kawhat?
<SurfnKid> boom boom boom?
<Kyral_Laptop> Netsplit
<SurfnKid> gbauman, haha yeah
<SurfnKid> burp
<Kyral_Laptop> it has to do with how IRC works
<Geoffrey2> wow, that was....um, interesting
<SurfnKid> t
<SurfnKid> h
<SurfnKid> i
<SurfnKid> s
<SurfnKid> l
<SurfnKid> o
<Kyral_Laptop> Okay quick lesson on Netsplits
<SurfnKid> o
<SurfnKid> k
<gbauman> get on up... and DANCE
<SurfnKid> s
<SurfnKid> c
<SurfnKid> o
<SurfnKid> o
<Kyral_Laptop> You know IRC is an interconnected network of servers right?
<SurfnKid> l
<frying_fish> don't say anything until its finished reconnecting everyone
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> Kyral_Laptop, i didnt know that
<Fernand1> frying_fish: how do I deactivate my onboard card?
<frying_fish> Fernand1: in the BIOS, when you turn the pc on,
<Kyral_Laptop> well, a Netsplit occurs when a server loses its link ot the others
<Guyvere> hey guys
<Guyvere> wowzer...
<Guyvere> can i aska  question freely?
<gbauman> shoot
<Kyral_Laptop> evertone okay?
<SurfnKid> is everyone back ? and ready?
<Kyral_Laptop> Guyvere: yah
<Fernand1> k
<Guyvere> ok,  so i am brand new to Ubuntu and just got the disk
<Fernand1> thank you so much
<Fernand1> good-bye
<SurfnKid> say something people!!!
<Kyral_Laptop> Freenode just freaked out for a second
<Geoffrey2> hmm, does Freenode actually have that many servers?
<SurfnKid> dont die on me
<Guyvere> i want to install without loading the live CD is there a  way to do that?
<gbauman> Geoffrey2: Those were all users, not servers
<Kyral_Laptop> Guyvere: unn no
<redphoenix1> um i need help after i did a custom kernel install my wired network interface turned to arp and not eth0 also my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename any one know what could be wrong. it still goes on even if i use ubuntu stock kernel
<FurryNemesis> Guyvere, try the alternate install cd
<Guyvere> hrmph,  ok thanks guys
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Kyral_Laptop> redphoenix1: can you still use those interfaces?
<Kyral_Laptop> 
<TheGateKeeper> Guyvere: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Kyral_Laptop> 
<Geoffrey2> gbauman, I realize that......a netsplit obviously implies at least two servers...how many does it actually have?
<Kyral_Laptop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kyral_Laptop> Netsplitts explained
<Guyvere> yea,  i saw that gatekeeper
<ccc_> Geoffrey2: 19 servers
<Kyral_Laptop> in the Wikipedia Link I just posted
<rosh1182> I have a epson cx6400 printer that I want to setup using a USB connection.  In Windows, the USB connection is seen, but when I boot Ubuntu with the printer plugged in, and type lsusb, it is not detected, where can I look for errors?
<Kyral_Laptop> Good lord
<FurryNemesis> the heck?
<CheetahMk2> "Wow, everyone's logging on at the same time!"
<Kyral_Laptop> it ain't over yet
<Guyvere> i was just wodering if there was a way to install without the live Cd
<SurfnKid> CheetahMk2, hehe
* Kyral_Laptop grabs onto something
<SurfnKid> CheetahMk2, how do they all organize themselves to do so?
<Warbo> I couldn't reconnect because "the server is full - try later". Probably the same problem for them
<FurryNemesis> Guyvere, there is: use the alternate install cd image that you can dl from ubuntu.com
<txx2> what's going on with the irc channel?
<gbauman> Geoffrey2: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Kyral_Laptop> Netsplit
<Kyral_Laptop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SurfnKid> txx2, somet cyclone is shakin 'em up
<FurryNemesis> and wikipedia is down too
<Geoffrey2> this is the maddening part of a netsplit, the channel basically becomes useless for several minutes while all the join messages fly past :)
<txx2> FurryNemesis,  paste bin wasn't working
<FurryNemesis> ah
<FurryNemesis> ouch
<CheetahMk2> Geoffrey2: what join messages? ; )
<CheetahMk2> ho ho ho
<CheetahMk2> (you can turn them off if you want)
<FurryNemesis> we're not going to have a repeat of when the repos went are we?
* vicscandl waves his hand, "These are not the join messages you are looking for..."
<rosh1182> I'll repost so that it will get past the flood of join messages
<FurryNemesis> on top of all this?
<rosh1182> I have a epson cx6400 printer that I want to setup using a USB connection.  In Windows, the USB connection is seen, but when I boot Ubuntu with the printer plugged in, and type lsusb, it is not detected, where can I look for errors?
<Kyral_Laptop> FurryNemesis: the repos are on a different server
<txx2> CheetahMk2,  using xchat and don't know how to turn off joins/exits
<Warbo> This channel was probably most "popular" when the repos went down :)
<FurryNemesis> Kyral_Laptop, yes, but everything seems to be crashing down around my ears today
<grogoreo> hi
<Kyral_Laptop> I should really add a trigger to Irssi that disables Netsplit join/parts
<SurfnKid> i bet that CME has something to do with Netsplit
<CheetahMk2> well, according to this I'm running IRSSI
<CheetahMk2> but I'm running a UPP mIrc script, Win32
<nkayhan> Ok, so I have a question, why is there no sound while using flash player in Firefox?
<CheetahMk2> So I can't help you with directions on turning messages off
<Kyral_Laptop> nkayhan: dunno
<sorush20> hi guys I have just created a large .tiff file and it has lots of images inside .. but what do I view the internal images and pages with?
<SurfnKid> nkayhan, cuz flash doesnt like linux
<CheetahMk2> Isn't there some new Flash thing for linux?
<SurfnKid> nkayhan, is it ver8 or ver9
<Warbo> nkayhan: It is badly made, and not open source so we can't fix it
<txx2> CheetahMk2,  win32?.. that is the devils OS.
<grogoreo> is there a mail server which offers SMTP and IMAP without all of the setting up? I've tried Postfix+Courier+every other combination but it ends up being too complicated. I've tried Hula but that just doesn't work
<nkayhan> Surfnkid:7
<SurfnKid> txx2, woord
* CheetahMk2 made a deal for some really hot chicks
<haasteem> sethk: has it become clear to you what the problem might be?
<CheetahMk2> pengiun chicks, that is
<CheetahMk2> ho ho ho
<tanlaan> Anyone have some ideas why when I changed the xorg.conf file so it should work *I'm on an iMac G3* that when I restart gdm, it wont start up, it "fails"
<Warbo> penguin chicks are cold, even with all of those feathers
<txx2> Warbo,  hot inside though ;)
<CheetahMk2> Warbo: that's why you put them INSIDE the toaster.
<SurfnKid> CheetahMk2, i just had a visual of the 4 pengiuns from the Christmas Movie, the ones from Madagascar
<CheetahMk2> (references miniitxpc.com)
<nkayhan> surfnkid: I didn't think you could get 8/9 yet
<Warbo> nkayhan: You can run the Windows versions
<FurryNemesis> it's 7 atm no?
<SurfnKid> nkayhan, oh i dunno actually, just know 9 is out but not sure if for linux
<txx2> could someone help me?.. I really need help :( http://pastebin.com/771416
<Kyral_Laptop> Jeez...what the heck happened?
<nkayhan> warbo: realy like with wine?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, the 8 and 9 versions will run on linux?
<Kyral_Laptop> this is a huge netsplit
<lens> oh the new xchat for gnome, how the heck do you disable the coming and going and all that stuff, it's annoying.
<Warbo> nkayhan: Yes (although Firefox crashes in WINE for me)
<FurryNemesis> lens, race you to a solution
<tanlaan> say AHH! why are so many people joining???
<Kyral_Laptop> Netsplit
<SurfnKid> lens, no one thought of that, SUGGESTION BOX!%
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a ubuntu deb for calling landline phones cause my skype doent work for some reason?
<txx2> http://pastebin.com/771416 please help someone.. thank you.
<Geoffrey2> I was looking at the Adobe website, and realized the version of Acrobat Reader in the Ubuntu repos is a good year and several updates out of date....
<nkayhan> warbo, but not natively, it's a shame 'cause I love goowy email which is in Flash 8
<hector> que honda
<Kyral_Laptop> Someone should add an explaination of the NetSplit in ubotu
<SurfnKid> netsplit hector que onda
<hector> que hongo
<hector> aqui tirando un rocanrrol
<hector> oigan una pregunta
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, tried re-installing?
<SurfnKid> aqui tambien
<hector> estoy muy buey para linux
<Warbo> nkayhan: I am addicted to Newgrounds, but I think Adobe might have tightened their anti-piracy measures, since most of the stuff on there plays with Flash 7
<SurfnKid> hector entra a #ubuntu-es
<hector> alguien sabe como instalo el amsn
<SurfnKid> aqui es puro ingles
<SurfnKid> hector  sudo apt-get install amsn
<Comrade-Sergei> Furry Nemesis i think it has to do with my sound which work sfine for other things anyways
<nkayhan> warbo, but you don't think you can help with my sound problem?
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis ^^^
<lens> FirryNemesiis, SurrfnKid...seriously? you cant turn all that junk off?  That's lame, I swithing to xchat.
<hector> muchisimas gracias
<hector> deja calo
<Warbo> nkayhan: There is apparently an ALSA wrapper for Firefox, but I don't know what it is
<Geoffrey2> "supposedly" Flash 9 will "eventually" come out for Linux....but then for a long them they were promising Flash 8.5 would as well, and I'm sure everyone has updated to Flash 8.5 for Linux by now ;)
<SurfnKid> im ON xchat :P
<SurfnKid> hector, sobres
<Kyral_Laptop> Jeez you know that you are an IRC Vet when you don't find Netsplits annoying, just a fact of life
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, but you can start it up?
<SurfnKid> Kyral_Laptop, thats right, no wonder i was noticing something funny, that i hadnt nagged hehe
<greyscale> I just began the monumental task of changing IP ranges. And now a computer (192.168.0.252) won't connect to it (for reasons that are clear). I can't use GKSU or SUDO because /etc/sudoers should be 0444 not 0777
<greyscale> Solutions please
<lens> SurfnKid... no shit... I don't see how anyone could keep up with all this junk.
<Geoffrey2> Kyral_Laptop, I used to surf Dalnet...trust me, I'm VERY familiar with what a netsplit is :)
<hector> hermano te debo una
<SurfnKid> lens, if you think netsplit is hard to keep up
<Kyral_Laptop> Geoffrey2: Undernet here
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis  yes and now my sound isnt working at all
<SurfnKid> lens, try watching everyone talk at the same time
<hector> creo que ya se esta instalando
<SurfnKid> hector, de nax
<Comrade-Sergei> which scares me cause it just did
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, not even for anything else?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: hello
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis  well amarok and gtkpod...
<hector> perdon una ultima pregunta
<SurfnKid> this is worse than a second or thrid tsunami wave
<SurfnKid> hector, echala
<hector> ya se corrio y se instalo
<hector> ahora como lo saco al escritorio
<vicscandl> !ipod > vicscandl
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheGateKeeper> hi utab did you sort your problems out?
<SurfnKid> en applications> internet> amsn
<greyscale> I just began the monumental task of changing IP ranges. And now a computer (192.168.0.252) won't connect to it (for reasons that are clear). I can't use GKSU or SUDO because /etc/sudoers should be 0444 not 0777. How do I fix this so I can use network-admin to change IP on it? (its using static) Solutions?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: I was busy with a paper and now finished
<Kyral_Laptop> Jeez how many servers delinked for crying out loud
<nkayhan> spanish and netsplits, it's almost comical
<SurfnKid> nkayhan, haha
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, could be a codec problem
<utab> TheGateKeeper: still update problems
<hector> no ahi no aparecio
<SurfnKid> nkayhan, its almost as if we were trying to get an IRC channel to work
<coolaid> would k7 kernel perhaps give me wlan card issues,cannot activate
<coolaid> anyone :)
<Comrade-Sergei> it wiped all my sound from my pfers! FurryNemesis!
<TheGateKeeper> utab: didn't you have a breezy installation you wanted to upgrade to dapper?
<nkayhan> surfnKid: yea I know how that can be
<Kyral_Laptop> coolaid: it prolly won't change a darn thing :P
<SurfnKid> hector, abre una ventana virtual (VT) y pon aMsn <enter> y ahi te sale
<greyscale> anyone at all
<greyscale> ?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: yes
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, you have totally no sound? not even error beeps?
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis i dont hear anything since i just put skype on
<FurryNemesis> is your soundcard being picked up?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: I could not sort my problem out
<TheGateKeeper> utab have you installed stuff from the apper repos on it?
<utab> TheGateKeeper : no
<coolaid> Shite,having issues cannot activate a known good asustek usb wifi adapter,it just hangs.....and pci card will not activate.
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper hello there
<nkayhan> greyscale: this is wayover my head
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, that was hectors last question i was helpin him out with, told him to go to the spanish chahnn too
<lens> SurfnKid: I'm switching back to xchat, until whoever made this program gets the little hings fixed... kinda like how "abiword" said... oops!  we forgot to put in a grammar checker!  ARGGG.
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper  u fix  that smgl ?
<coolaid> any tutorials for me to view?
<hector> ok muchisimas gracias
<SurfnKid> hah
<greyscale> nkayhan, Well, ubuntu broke and no one has enough experiance to fix it.
<SurfnKid> hector, de nax, funciono?
<Jhair> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Geoffrey2> don't you just love people who design a website, make sure it looks great in IE, and obviously never bother to check it in any other web browser to make sure it looks good there too?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: I tried to solve out my problem by generating a new sources.list file but still errors
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: not yet, ahven't had time to look at it yet, thanx for asking :-)
<richiefrich> np
<SurfnKid> Geoffrey2, yeah thats discriminiative, I want justice!
<TheGateKeeper> utab: put it in pastebin for me please
<dougsko> hey guys
<SurfnKid> gonna play a game and shower
<SurfnKid> bbl
<utab> TheGateKeeper : coming soon
<SurfnKid> after this channel blows up and drowns
<greyscale> Anyone at all going to help me?
<SurfnKid> =] 
<richiefrich> greyscale issue?
<greyscale>  I just began the monumental task of changing IP ranges. And now a computer (192.168.0.252) won't connect to it (for reasons that are clear). I can't use GKSU or SUDO because /etc/sudoers should be 0444 not 0777. How do I fix this so I can use network-admin to change IP on it? (its using static) Solutions?
<richiefrich> greyscale broke ?what
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: wanted to go out this weekend but the weather seems to have other ideas, so I might get a chance :-)
<krizzer> how do i change my resolution bigger than 1024x768
<richiefrich> greyscale get on a liveCD
<richiefrich> mount and chroot
<richiefrich> and fix itk
<greyscale> I have this whole "150-254 is static", "2-149 is dynamic" scheme
<greyscale> Hmm
<krizzer> how do i change my resolution bigger than 1024x768?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21003
<richiefrich> greyscale u need to fix permissions
<greyscale> All I really need is to recover one /home/ directoy
<richiefrich> greyscale u cant sudo
<richiefrich> greyscale so u need to boot a liveCD
<greyscale> I was going to try Gentoo anyway
<dougsko> how come log out and in again cleanly from X? right now i just ctrl-alt-bksp, which takes me back to my graphical login (which is fine), but when i log back in, the type, 'users' it now shows to 'doug's are logged in.
<greyscale> Yeah, I'll find a copy of 6.06 somewhere >>
<richiefrich> greyscale better choice
<hector> ya vi me dice No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<greyscale> ^^
<richiefrich> greyscale im on gentoo now
<hector> al querer instalar
<txx2> Hello. I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper. http://pastebin.com/771416
<cookie> krizzer go to terminal and write on sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greyscale> Just a little intimidated by gentoo
<richiefrich> greyscale i can help u
<krizzer> thx cookie
<greyscale> was going to try it in VMWARE on my ubuntu box
<utab> TheGateKeeper: try to update from a CD can solve the problem or is this a stupid question?
<mcphail> dougsko: you will always have at leat 2 users when running X
<richiefrich> greyscale no need man
<dougsko> mcphail: ok, but how about six?
<richiefrich> greyscale install be happy.. have control of the system
<dougsko> mcphail: all me
<greyscale> ^^
<utab> TheGateKeeper: Because I get errors related to file downloads
<mcphail> dougsko: yes - depends how many terminals you have open
* greyscale is looking for liveCD
<hector> me marca No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<hector> al querer instalar
<MrRio> Does anyone know if its possible to use xmms or libvisual visualization plugins from Totem?
<shining> greyscale: keep ubuntu, it's much better :)
<richiefrich> greyscale u need not a gentoo liveCD u need any liveCD
<dougsko> mcphail: oh, so that has nothing to do with me loggin out/in of X?
<richiefrich> shining have u tried anything else
<shining> richiefrich: no no
<hector> amigooooo
<hector> No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<mcphail> dougsko: you will have 1 user from the graphical login and the rest from running terminals
<richiefrich> shining then u wouldnt know
<hector> No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<lens_> you know how every thirty log in, it does the file check... how do you force that?
<hector> No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<FurryNemesis> oooooh
<hector> No se pudo encontrar el paquete amsn
<FurryNemesis> the bad
<shining> richiefrich: I say it's better without knowing anything
<shining> richiefrich: pretty smart, huh?
<richiefrich> shining no itk's not
<dougsko> mcphail: cool man, thanks
<richiefrich> !es > hector
<greyscale> richiefrich, I know. Its just I have a few ubuntu LiveCD's around
<richiefrich> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<richiefrich> greyscale thats great thats all u need man
<greyscale> whats with all the spanish here all of a sudden
<richiefrich> greyscale u can install gentoo from any liveCD
<greyscale> shining, I like ubuntu because it, as a whole, won't tare your hands off
<hector> mande
<greyscale> richiefrich, I need to recover some things from this box first.
<greyscale> Found one for 5.10
<greyscale> BRING BACK THE OLD INSTALLER, FFS!
<greyscale> I <3 the old installer
<greyscale> Fucking GUI
<CheetahMk2> Hector, yo no pienso que hay mucho hablaroes del Espanol aqui. Por favor, ir al #ubuntu-es para ayuda en su lingua.
<TheGateKeeper> utab: there is an alternative cd which has pacakages on it, not sure if you can still get the breezy one or not, your sources.list look pretty good so not sure why you are having so many problems
<richiefrich> greyscale look here --> http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/blog/?p=3
<lens_> I just feel like I have all kinds of junk files and everything I try to uninstall remembers the settings... I wish there was something like "ccleaner" for Linux... is there?
<richiefrich> greyscale and u can recover from liveCD
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper good good man
<TheGateKeeper> utab: have you got synaptic installed?
<greyscale> try uninstalling and choosing to Remove-all
<utab> TheGateKeeper yes
<greyscale> or something similar
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper i hope u get a chance to fix it
<mcphail> lens_: remove your packages with the "--purge" flag
<frying_fish> greyscale: you can get the alternate cd
<frying_fish> that uses the text installer still.
<greyscale> I know, frying_fish
<waspius> i found some applets in kde-apps that show cpu,memory etc..but there is one for each..if i use them will it use alot of memory?
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I am sure I will :-)
<frying_fish> so why complain that you don't have the "old installer"
<greyscale> the text installer should be included as an option on the CD
<kashual> ^
<lens_> mcpahail, ok, I'll try that, thanks ;)
* auxi 1
<greyscale> I hate that fucking installer, and I like my production CD's, not CDR's thanks
<auxi> 1
<greyscale> ^-^
<Kyral_Laptop> greyscale: which installer
<hector> como me voy a ubunstu es
<TheGateKeeper> utab: start it up, see if it is reporting any broken packages
<shining> it's right the text installer is quite nice
<richiefrich> !es > hector
<nopcode> anyone got an idea why after upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 my server fails to boot?
<richiefrich> hector  look at your PM m,an
<greyscale> nopcode, because life blows ^-^
<Ropechoborra> Hi, I was resizeing my ntfs to add more space in the ubuntu ext3. PartitionMagic crushed, now windows doesnt boot, linux doesnt detect the ntfs. I could format it, but it is meaninless because modifying and ext3 is not secure. How can i add the ntfs space to my ubuntu without loosing all my data?
<hector> es primera vez que uso ubuntu
<greyscale> Try a fresh install >>
<Megaqwerty> I can't get my synaptic package manager to come up. The password box comes up and it accepts my password but that is it. Can anyone help?
<nopcode> greyscale: *g* yeah kinda
<richiefrich> hector goto --> #ubuntu-es,
<nopcode> greyscale: cant
<greyscale> I fucked my server over doing that
<nopcode> greyscale: dont have physical access
<greyscale> Owwie
<frying_fish> greyscale: tone down the language pleasd
<nopcode> frying_fish: why?
<hector> goto #ubuntu-es
<mcphail> hector: /join #ubuntu-es
<frying_fish> because its inappropriate
<Kyral_Laptop> crap things are scrolling too fast
<nopcode> 'fscked' is normal everyday language isnt it
<greyscale> Sorry, frying_fish, but I like swaring. its not like we have any 14YO's here >>
<nopcode> so why censor that
<richiefrich> nopcode yup
<greyscale> Well,a ctually....
<utab> TheGateKeeper:see this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21006
<frying_fish> greyscale: we probably do actually
<greyscale> Who here is under 18?
<Kyral_Laptop> greyscale: actually we do have a CoC
<waspius> anyone?
* greyscale raises hand
<frying_fish> nopcode: because of the code of conduct
<greyscale> I'm 16 lol and I run a few servers
<mcphail> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ropechoborra> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frying_fish> also, you can find more appropriate language to use.
<utab> TheGateKeeper: I get them while opening synaptic
<hardporn> hello! could some one help me please? im using ubuntu and this add/remove stuff doesnt work. could some one give me better source.list?
<Kyral_Laptop> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Megaqwerty> I can't get my synaptic package manager to come up. The password box comes up and it accepts my password but that is it. Can anyone help?
<CheetahMk2> Quesiton: is there a more advanced form of 'synaptic' that lets you force/lock/downgrade/equivalent without being finicky?
<greyscale> LiveCD supports "vmware" as a video option lol
<Kyral_Laptop> CheetahMk2: Aptget :D
<frying_fish> Megaqwerty: try running synaptic from a terminal
<Ropechoborra> Hi, I was resizeing my ntfs to add more space in the ubuntu ext3. PartitionMagic crushed, now windows doesnt boot, linux doesnt detect the ntfs. I could format it, but it is meaninless because modifying and ext3 is not secure. How can i add the ntfs space to my ubuntu without loosing all my data?
<frying_fish> it might give you some more errors.
<CheetahMk2> Kyral_Laptop: Apt-get isn't friendly : (
<dougsko> CheetahMk2: dont use synaptic, use apt-get
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: just tried mine - doing the same thing :(
<greyscale> I like apt-get
<CheetahMk2> It's what I've been using, but I'd like something that doesn't mess up dependencies
<Kyral_Laptop> CheetahMk2: Aptitude
<nopcode> btw is synaptic the recommended way to upgrad between releases?
<lipe> man im having some problems with CONTROL + SHIFT + F in eclipse. It doesnt do a thing and the shortut is right. When I do that on GEDIT it appears some strange symbol. Im really out of ideas
<CheetahMk2> It somehow ties Xorg to openoffice's theasaruys
<frying_fish> use aptitude...
<utab> is there good technical drawing program
<Megaqwerty> mcphail: od you think it has to do with the updates?
<greyscale> the recommended way to upgrade is reinstalling =3
<Warbo> CheetahMk2: aptitude lets you force packages to be their current version, but I don't know of anything which will downgrade without explicitly giving it on a command line
<greyscale> utab, What sort?
<greyscale> PCB? 3D modeling?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone else access theirs?
<dougsko> frying_fish: isnt aptitude just the long name for apt-get?
* CheetahMk2 is running Edgy Eft, has nothing to downgrade to
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: probably. There have been problems recently
<CheetahMk2> dougsko: no
<frying_fish> dougsko: not quite.
<Kyral_Laptop> dougsko: aptitude is apt-get plus somethins
<dougsko> oh
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: are you using the xgl/compiz repos?
<dougsko> cool
<CheetahMk2> aptitude is a DOS-based (terminal-based?) GUI application
<Warbo> dougsko: Try running "sudo apt-get" then run "sudo aptitude"
<utab> greyscale like paint on windows but an advanced one, easy to use and effective
<Megaqwerty> yeah, I think so.
<CheetahMk2> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Warbo> DOS? AA! It's ncurses!
<dougsko> ok
<frying_fish> CheetahMk2: ncurses I think.
* CheetahMk2 runs windows on the computer he is typing on.
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: the last update has broken many things
<CheetahMk2> ncurses?
* CheetahMk2 checks it out
<Warbo> DOS=Disk Operating System (it does NOT = CLI and it does NOT = MSDOS)
<Megaqwerty> mcphail: so they are probably working on it I would assume.
<TheGateKeeper> utab: hang on... taking a look
<Kyral_Laptop> CLI != evil
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: nope.
<utab> TheGateKeeper, thx
<dougsko> sweet, ncurses
<Megaqwerty> mcphail: seriously?
<CheetahMk2> !ncurses > CheetahMk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: the view on the #ubuntu-xgl channel is "you use this at your own risk"
<greyscale> sorry utab, nothing as shoddy as paint belongs anywhere near a modern copy of windows.
<dougsko> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> so it is a problem with xgl?
<CheetahMk2> mcphail: why is that?
<dr_> Megaquerty I fixed this by running apt-get update apt-get upgrade from xterm in run an app by entering a command. This installs new gnome term and fixes everything
<greyscale> *modern copy of linux
<Warbo> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<greyscale> Ugh, windows. Bad times
<bbrazil> dr_: libncurses5-dev probably
<utab> greyscale, which ones do you use
<bbrazil> dougsko: ^
<Warbo> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15b-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 112 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Warbo> Yay!
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: don't think so. they messed around with some standard ubuntu packages for some modest effects at the last update.
<dougsko> bbrazil: yeah i was just seeing if ubotu knew about curses
<mcphail> Megaqwerty: my fonts have been uglified
<Led_Zeppelin> trying to configure sound card, getting these messages
<Led_Zeppelin> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<Led_Zeppelin> any advice?
<treyh0> why do the fonts in the openoffice.org gui look so much better in ubuntu (crisp, smooth) than debian (fat and fuzzy)?  I can't find anything about it in comparing the two systems  :(
<Warbo> Maybe Cairo?
<hardporn> i want to install more programs to ubuntu how to do it?
<Kyral_Laptop> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kyral_Laptop> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kyral_Laptop> hardporn: take your pick :P
<Megaqwerty> thanks dr_.
<greyscale> hardporn, basicly, go look at the program named "synaptic"
<Kyral_Laptop> or "Add/Remove Programs"
<lipe> guys, when I press CONTROL + SHIFT + F it does this: . Where can I turn it off? I need this shortcut to eclipse
<greyscale> heh
<Megaqwerty> dr_: sorry I lost my connection, could you restate your fix?
<treyh0> lipe: Desktop -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts ??
<phaedrus44> anyone know what the repo is for mplayer?
<Warbo> The commercial repository in Add/Remove doesn't appear in sources.list, anyone know why?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone repost dr_ 's reply to me on how to fix the problem?
<Warbo> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<lipe> treyh0: The combination of control + shift + any char prints something instead of the configured shortcut in any application
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, could you sort sth out
<Warbo> "Megaquerty I fixed this by running apt-get update apt-get upgrade from xterm in run an app by entering a command. This installs new gnome term and fixes everything"
<jd> Hello, I am trying to use gnome-dictionary to explain or translate italian words, can someone help me to point gnome-dictionary to an italian dict?
<Cheery> Hi, when I try to run any game in wine, my mouse is locked to the center of the SDL window opened, it can be moved, but it returns to the center in few millisecs.
<dr_> I fixed this by running apt-get update then apt-get upgrade from xterm under run an app by entering a command. This will install the new gnome-term and data
<Cheery> What can I do for it?
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> utab: there is something not quite right with your sources.list, but I am not absolutely sure what, have you tried this? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dr_> no promlem
<bretzel> Hi there, anyone played with dosemu(-freedos) ?
<redphoenix1> a while ago i did a custom kernel install but after that install my wired network interface turned to "arp" and not eth0 and my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename. can somone help on how to get old interface names back?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: before you do you need to backup your sources.list
<hardporn> where could i find good sources.list?
<Megaqwerty> I'm getting this error: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flamekebab> hardporn, there's one on the forum
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CheetahMk2> Is there any way to get right click+drag functionality like in windows?
<TheGateKeeper> hardporn: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<CheetahMk2> right now I can only left click+drag
<Warbo> CheetahMk2: What does that do?
<phaedrus44> http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/  dapper  multivers <-----  this one is great
<alpn> Hi. With what I could burn (.cue/.bin) files on DVD with Ubuntu? cdrdao seems not to be working for it.
<utab> TheGateKeeper, the sources.list i have sent you was generated there
<Warbo> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<CheetahMk2> It is like left+click and drag, but it opens up a copy/move/shortcut dialog too
<Warbo> CheetahMk2: Use middle-click drag
<alpn> well isn't bchunk only for cds and not for dvds?
<Warbo> I don't know
<Warbo> (I don't have a DVD writer)
<CheetahMk2> Warbo: yeah, and how do I get THAT functionality back? Middle-click + drag used to be virtual scrolling
<greyscale> Where would I go to propose the text installer is included on the next version of ubuntu's CD?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: hmmm
<munsa> Can anyone help me with an Mplayer problem?
<CheetahMk2> How do I scroll on web pages now? Is there some key for that?
<Warbo> CheetahMk2: Yes. up/down
<greyscale> CheetahMk2, PGUP/PGDOWN
<haasteem> erUSUL: what were the last commands you asked me to put in?
<greyscale> and UP/DOWN too
<CheetahMk2> I meant both ways : p
<CheetahMk2> middle click used to let me scroll up/downleft/right
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > TheGateKeeper
<greyscale> lol
<CheetahMk2> until I let go of the button, at any rate.
<greyscale> left/right
<CheetahMk2> >: O
<Led_Zeppelin> can someone please help me configure my sounds card?
<Warbo> CheetahMk2: Up/down/left/right will scroll until you let go of the button
<lwizardl> does ubuntu have any tools for ups power supplies ?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, I may ask someone else thx  for the hellp
<Warbo> And mouse wheel can scroll
<greyscale> lwizardl, probably
<greyscale> look in synaptic
<utab> help for update problems
<CheetahMk2> Warbo, you were right about middle click+drag, but I think you misinterperet my goal. I appreciate the help though.
<bruceh> so funny, i'm looking at apple's latest OS, it's so much like linux
<bruceh> they're doing the multiple desktops. Finally!
<Warbo> "Spaces" < Wow! What an amazing idea!
<jujimufu> has anyone enabled dri (that is, to manage and have "direct rendering: Yes" in glxinfo) in kubuntu with an i915?
<Warbo> DRI=dri.sourceforge.net
<bruceh> teach me how and i'll do it right now
<CheetahMk2> jujimufu: I thought DRI was a given on an intel chipset
<CheetahMk2> Go into Xorg.conf
<rixxon> bruceh, screenshots?
<CheetahMk2> load the DRI module, and the mesa DRI stuff
<CheetahMk2> (they're on synaptic)
<CheetahMk2> and you should have it
<Warbo> Mesa DRI? Surely "direct rendering infrastructure" is completely incompatible with the idea of software rendering?
<bruceh> my fedora dl is finally over. yes!
<greyscale> Where would I go to propose the text installer is included on the next version of ubuntu's CD?
<CheetahMk2> Mesa has DRI drivers.
<CheetahMk2> I compiled them myself, I am pretty sure they do exist : )
<bruceh> fedora needs to be smaller like ubuntu. took me 6 hurs to dl
<CheetahMk2> DRI modules, etc.
<jujimufu> CheetahMk2: wait, I'll go take a look now. I need to enable this to install XGL.
<greyscale> bruceh, MOST people only need disks 1-3
<CheetahMk2> oh, join me in ubuntu-xgl then. this chat is a but busy
<kjm> bruceh - yes, but you can get the minimal install from the 1st CD and yum install what you want
<bruceh> i had no choice
<bruceh> fedora site forces u
<Warbo> I use DRI modules for my ATI card, and some stuff (liek alpha) is done by Mesa, but that means that alpha is not being done directly
<bruceh> i did a torrent dl
<utab> help with update
<rixxon> bruceh, where were you looking at apples next OS? I'm curious, do you have some links?
<bruceh> i'll find it
<Warbo> I think someone leaked the entire preview release OS :)
<greyscale> rixxon, I was
<alek> i want to upgrade my ubu 5.10 to 6.06 from CD.  what must I write to sources.list?
<greyscale> Gaim sucks for IRC
<jbroome> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<CheetahMk2> I heard apple (or some hacker) for multiple desktops working with an accelerometer in the hard drive, smack the screen and it changes desktops as if you smacked th screen around.
<CheetahMk2> Whoah
<greyscale> argh netsplit
<utab> ubotu, I tried that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> wow O_o
<greyscale> utab - ubotu is a bot
<kjm> wow, crazy netsplit
<Warbo> I think there are Linux drivers for Macbook's accellerometers
<Comrade-Sergei> Whats a good rpogram off synaptic i can use to call landlines for free?
<utab> lol
<bruceh> i keep getting kicked
<bruceh> http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/index.html
<bruceh> for whoever asked earlier that's the link
<utab> greyscale, may I ask you an update question
<kjm> Comrade-Sergei $apt-cache search voip
<rixxon> bruceh, ok thanks
<greyscale> utab - Give up and install from scratch
<greyscale> backup your shit
<Comrade-Sergei> kjm i need to call landline regular phones
<greyscale> and flatten
<Ropechoborra> How can i add unalocated space to Ubuntu ?
<greyscale> Comrade-Sergei, buy a phone?
<Comrade-Sergei> on the computer anghh
<Comrade-Sergei> i have one
<Warbo> Does Gizmo do that?
<utab> greyscale, is that applicable to try once from the CD, or is this a stupid idea
<kjm> Comrade-Sergei - yes you need a skype like application.  So, either install skype or search for an equivalent $apt-cache search voip
<greyscale> utab, it can be done
<greyscale> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<greyscale> read that
<Comrade-Sergei> kjm i just tried skype and it for some reason likks my sound
<utab> greyscale, have done that before
<tibbe> yuck, all my fonts have instantly been uglyfied, they look too bold, could it have been one of the latest freetype patches?
<utab> greyscale, I mean from the CD
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, hi, if you want to call for free landlines, you need 1) windows 2) www.voipbuster.com 3) linux 4) asterisk pbx
* Warbo uses bold fonts anyway :)
<kjm> Comrade-Sergei - then you should be asking why your sound is dying.
<greyscale> utab - nope
<greyscale> =/
<Comrade-Sergei> screw it its skypes faule
<utab> greyscale, I will try thx, c u
<kjm> Comrade-Sergei - there are a few free skype type things.  I don't know their names.  But you can search through the possibilities by simply doing $apt-cache search voip
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you could try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21012 when you have replaced your sources.list, press the reload button on synaptic
<oppN|RgX-[i] `ese> hi
<utab> TheGateKeeper, you are still with me
<utab> TheGateKeeper, thx
<oppN|RgX-[i] `ese> I have a question about my ubuntu installation
<oppN|RgX-[i] `ese> should i type in the channel
<oppN|RgX-[i] `ese> or
<oppN|RgX-[i] `ese> pm?
<jorgp> channel
<Comrade-Sergei> isnt skype ending free landline calls on jan 1 2007?
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : just type your question, but try to keep it in one line
<TheGateKeeper> utab: give it a try, I don't know if it will work
<oppN|RgX-[i] > ok i did the partitions thorugh gpart something
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i booted from live cd
<oppN|RgX-[i] > and it got to 99%
<Cheery> damn, where would I find out what's wrong with that mouse cursor in wine? :/
<oppN|RgX-[i] > but now its been on
<oppN|RgX-[i] > removed ubiquity-ubunut-artwork for like 10 minutes
<[2GP] KillerDemon> Cheery update?
<oppN|RgX-[i] > is that normal?
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : _one_ line please :)  It's easier for everyone to read
<TheGateKeeper> utab;oooops replace dapper with breezy!! the one thing I forgot to do!!!
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus thats for win 2000 or xp can i use wine or something?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you get that????
<utab> TheGateKeeper: yes
<Cheery> [2GP] KillerDemon: I should have quite update version.
<oppN|RgX-[i] > ok i did the partitions thorugh gpart something. i booted from live cd. but now its been on removed ubiquity-ubunut-artwork for like 10 minutes is that normal?
<Cheery> It looks like a configuration error.
<Cheery> I mean: the mouse just simply doesn't move from the centre.
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i have the latest release, i burned the iso image like a week ago
<typhoid> hi!  i just installed and started mysql.. i can't connect with the mysql admin.. i tried using the /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock  but it still won't let me connect.. .any hints out there for me?
<Cheery> even there would be any game app in use.
<marky> hi all
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : what speed did you burn at?
<marky> i've got a prob need help with
<CheetahMk2> I figured out my problem
<oppN|RgX-[i] > ummm 48 or optimul i dont recall
<kjm> marky : DOn't ask if you can ask.  Just ask.
<oppN|RgX-[i] > optimal*
<Ropechoborra> Any ideas to add unlocated space to ubuntu ? (since i cant resize my ext3 main parition)
<CheetahMk2> Warbo: It was 'autoscroll', its not working in Bon Echo beta 1
<marky> ok kjw
<CheetahMk2> That's normal for Firefox.
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : try burning at a lower speed, like 4x or even 2x
<greyscale> 12 is good too
<dalila> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<oppN|RgX-[i] > ummm you think its the cd?
<greyscale> my CD drive fucks up above 12
<utab> TheGateKeeper, errors again
<oppN|RgX-[i] > so what would happen if i restarted it right now without it being at 100
<marky> i've got a duel boot xp/Ubuntu and the xp had gone down the pan, i need to be albe to get the stuff out of that partition with ubuntu, but it says cannot mount :(
<utab> TheGateKeeper, what is my problem
<typhoid> am i doing something wrong
<kallei> i cant get iptables to work.  i have just compiled the kernel but maybe i forgot something in the xconfig. what do i need to select in the xconfig to get iptables to be installed?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: doesn't like the sources?
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : it's just trying to load the live-cd.  It's not installing anything, so nothing should happen
<typhoid> ?  it seems to me that i'm doing it right.. i can connect @ commandline using    sudo mysql..
<utab> TheGateKeeper, what is that
<oppN|RgX-[i] > so thats what the artwork means?
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i will attemp to reboot now
<marky> i've got a duel boot xp/Ubuntu and the xp had gone down the pan, i need to be albe to get the stuff out of that partition with ubuntu, but it says cannot mount :( anyone know?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: the repos?
<redphoenix1> after i did a custom kernel install my wired network interface turned to "arp" and not eth0 and my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename. the problem still goes on even if i use my distros stock kernel. how can i get back the old network interfaces?
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : you never actually got to the desktop right?
<hector> buenas tardes
<utab> TheGateKeeper, does not like repos ??
<hector> hi
<kjm> backup grub.  Boot into machine from XP boot disk and use command fixmbr from the rescue mode.  Boot into XP, get data, reinstall grub
<hector> como instalo amsn
<marky> is this the help room?
<oppN|RgX-[i] > it is on the desktop, but its at 99 percent
<codyisdead> UBUNTU IS EVIL!!!!!
<codyisdead> >.<
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i havent restarted yet
<nick_> ok i have a static ip, installed without an internet connection, the installer disabled all my repos. quick fix?
<hector> esque no se ni comandos
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marky> i've got a duel boot xp/Ubuntu and the xp had gone down the pan, i need to be albe to get the stuff out of that partition with ubuntu, but it says cannot mount :( anyone know?
<jrib> marky: yep, just ask your question
<hector> ayudaaaa
<hector> porfa
<Ropechoborra> hector entra en #ubuntu-es por favor
<utab> TheGateKeeper, can this be a problem that is connected to the breezy installation
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you get errors when you do sudo-update ??
<kjm> marky : backup grub.  Boot into machine from XP boot disk and use command fixmbr from the rescue mode.  Boot into XP, get data, reinstall grub
<codyisdead> Marky: Good luck, linux cant copy or write to NTFS partitons.
<jrib> hector: /join #ubuntu-es
<hector> #ubuntu-es
<codyisdead> >.>
<codyisdead> <.<
<utab> TheGateKeeper yes
<codyisdead> UBUNTU!
<codyisdead> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hector> amigos
<typhoid> or can any of you point me to  a  channel where i can get help with mysql on ubuntu?
<codyisdead> MY machine is linux-ifed
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : did you ever tell it to install ubuntu?
<oppN|RgX-[i] > yes
<codyisdead> #mysqlonubuntu?
<hector> como instalo amsn
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i followed the install icon from the desktop
<stray77> marky, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs
<marky> hmm xp boots but i think its down to bad sectors why it won't run properly
<Ropechoborra> hector, este es un canal solo para ayuda en ingles, si necesitas ayuda en espaol, ingresa a #ubuntu-es tipeando /join #ubuntu-es
<oppN|RgX-[i] > it did everything but then it froze at 99 %  at ubuiquity-ubuntu-artwork
<typhoid> what a waste of time..
<kjm> marky : then run as fast as you can to store, buy new disk and pray.
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : oh so it's stuck on the install.  In that case the install might just not work and I would suggest burning at a lower speed anyway, reformatting the partition, and trying again
<oppN|RgX-[i] > arg arg arg
<oppN|RgX-[i] > ok i'll try to restart
<oppN|RgX-[i] > one question about the formatting
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: ask a question :)
<oppN|RgX-[i] > does it happen before or after the install
<marky> mount: mount point /media/ntfs does not exist
<marky> :S
<jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : before
<stray77> sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<typhoid> fyrestrtr: i've asked a couple times already, all i got was,     '#mysqlonubuntu?"
<krizzer> how do i change my refesh rate
<TheGateKeeper> utab: unless someone help you get out of this mess, what I would suggest is that you backup your data in your home directory, then reinstall, the only other thing I can think of is to try another country code
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: I just joined, repeat please.
<marky> it says mount: mount point /media/ntfs does not exist
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus um how do you actualy use voip buster
<stray77> make a folder there
<jrib> krizzer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, will let you change your refresh rate I believe
<stray77> first
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you did replace the word dapper with breezy didn't you?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, tried all nearby countries
<Comrade-Sergei> it looks like it loaded but the icon does nto work
<krizzer> what is the command to edit xorg in a text editor, bot in the terminal?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, yes
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, no, i work in telco and i calling for free :)
<fyrestrtr> krizzer: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kjm> krizzer : sudo nano <file>
<typhoid> I have installed mysql and mysqladmin..  i can connect to the mysql server from  command line (sudo mysql.. it says i connect to localhost using unix sock /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock -) -  I try to connect using  mysqladmin and it says it cannot connect (though it can ping...)
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus italian huh?
<kjm> fyrestrtr : what does the -w switch do?
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, but voipbuster giving free calls, visit www.voip-info.org and look well
<marky> stray77 it says mount: mount point /media/ntfs does not exist
<typhoid> I'm wondering if i am doing something wrong, or making a common mistake, or overlooking something that I need to do extra in order to connect via mysqladmin =D
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus yes but thats for windows and wine wont worj for it
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<krizzer> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf outs it in the terminal, there was a commnd that i used that let me use a text editor and that was alot eaiser, does anyone know it
<stray77> marky, you have to create the directory first with sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<kinections> where is the apache src located for ubuntu?
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, you need windows app only to register accoint
<TheGateKeeper> utab: sorry, unless someone more knowledgable than me can help you, I would backup up your data, and reinstall sorry :-(
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: wait, did you say you install 'mysql' and 'mysqladmin' ?
<cmatheson> i'm looking for a livecd that's easy to modify (i need to add a vpn client)... are there any that can just be mounted as a loopback filesystem and edited that way?
<hardporn> Hi, why doesn't this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33871 cool theme work?
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, then google for voipbuster asterisk pbx
<kjm> krizzer : lose the -w flag
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, and do apt-get install asterisk-pbx
<utab> TheGateKeeper, thx but one more question
<typhoid> fyrestrtr i've already installed them and mysql is running.. i can connect from command line but not from the mysqladmin
<manopulus> Comrade-Sergei, as softphone can use kphone (kde) or www.sjlabs.com
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus softphone is it in the ubuntu repos?
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: what user are you giving in mysqladmin?
<poison> so anyone using mythtv?
<kit^> has anyone iused and install last FM?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, I have done backups and after I have resinstalled ubuntu all of my previouly installed programs will be available or not
<marky> stray77 now it says i don't have permissions to view contents of "ntfs"
<typhoid> fyrestrtr:  I've tried my main user account (in adm group) , as well as admin and root.. it doesn't like any of them =(
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: by default, the only user allowed to access mysql is 'root' without any password.
<stray77> sudo chmod 777 /media/ntfs
<stray77> i think
<stray77> but dont write to it
<k0shi> Anyone know why I can inject traffic on my new Prism2 card?
<fyrestrtr> just type mysql -u root -p -- and when it asks for a password, just hit enter.
<stray77> or move files around
<typhoid> fyrestrtr:  beautiful!   thank you kindly, that did the trick!
<Comrade-Sergei> manopulus how bout wengo?
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: best you create a password for that, and create a new user for your daily use.
<Comrade-Sergei> ill try it
<stray77> and checkout phpmyadmin
<typhoid> fyrestrtr: rodger that!   it shall be done!
<utab> after a back up and restore, all the previously installed programs are accesible or not
<[2GP] KillerDemon> aahh
<TheGateKeeper> utab: the default packages will be, but if you loose some then use this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper, and I have got some usefull links here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home  should be a relatively easy thing to sort out
<marky> stray77 now it says chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ntfs': Read-only file system
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > stray77
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > marky
<k0shi> Can ANYONE here help me with a WIFI card?
<marky> thanks i'll check that out
<redphoenix1> a while ago i did a custom kernel install but after that install my wired network interface turned to "arp" and not eth0 and my wireless turned to ath0_ifrename. can somone help on how to get old interface names back?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: if you are kubuntu (i.e.) then use the xine engine in amaroK, install libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<stray77> whats the chmod for read only? 644?
<TheGateKeeper> (i.e. KDE) ooops
<krizzer> how do i add an option to grub to make a menu of os x and ubuntu
<utab> TheGateKeeper, what are tha codecs for
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: so you can play mp3 files etc etc
<stray77> marky, sudo chmod 444 /media/ntfs
<stray77> see if that works
<utab> please TheGateKeeper, I am asking for programs like matlab and others like this
<kjm> utab: You are looking for an equivalent to MatLab???
<lamego> stray77, you can't write to an ntfs partition
<crixxx> whats up with the servers of wiki ?
<marky> i need to get my data out of a ntfs file system, my laptop is duel boot and the xp is knackered
<[2GP] KillerDemon> there dead
<[2GP] KillerDemon> wiki
<[2GP] KillerDemon> :P
<crixxx> whats the reason :)
<marky> sudo chmod 444 /media/ntfs make it says chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ntfs': Read-only file system
<[2GP] KillerDemon> i just said :P
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i like cereal
<TheGateKeeper> utab: how did you install matlab can't see it in the repos, did you add extra repos?
<utab> lim, I have problems with my system and wondering whether after a backup and restore will I be able to use all the previously installed programs
<[2GP] KillerDemon> but whats up with this :S
<jrib> utab: octave is like matlab
<[2GP] KillerDemon> [21:20]  <[2GP] KillerDemon> bla
<[2GP] KillerDemon> #wikipedia Cannot send to channel
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i like cereal
<utab> TheGateKeeper, it is licensed
<oppN|RgX-[i] > i like cereal
<krizzer> how do i add an option to grub to make a menu of os x and ubuntu
<kjm> TheGateKeeper : MatLab is a purchased software.  It is installed through CD.  Won't be in any repos.
<fyrestrtr> marky: if you want to get the data *out* then you don't need write access.
<fyrestrtr> marky: once the disk is mounted, just copy the files over.
<TheGateKeeper> thanx kjm :-)
<fyrestrtr> krizzer: there is no option to grub for that, you need to manually edit the menu.lst file.
<lens_> sudo ./gtkorphan
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks guys!
<kjm> Utab : What is your issue with MatLab?  I've got it installed on all my boxes (OS X, solaris, ubuntu and Fedora...)
<krizzer> yes that was what i was wondering how to do
<utab> kjm, do you want to challenge your linux knowledge with an update problem
<typhoid> when i'm downloading stuff for my ubunutu dapper..  are tarballs better than rpm packages?
<krizzer> do i just add what volume it is under
<TheGateKeeper> utab: ok yes you will need to reinstall that
<lens_> sudo /.gtkorphan
<snoops> I'm I'm looking for a text editing application which would allow me to 1) quickly write and do some text formating - lists, links, font, font size. 2) insert pictures easily. 3) being able to very quickly draw diagrams on top of inserted images, or just create a blank image and draw on that.
<lens_> arghg.
<marky> fyrestrtr thats what i'm trying to do, but i can't mount it , i don't know how, everything i tried from what peeps said in here so far hasn't worked
<hector> AYUDENME CHINGADO
<kjm> utab : I could try.  No guarantees though.....
<snoops> anyway have any idea if such software exists?
<hector> a instalar amsn
<lens_> sorry, I'm out of it.
<fyrestrtr> typhoid: don't *ever* download a rpm for ubuntu. Why are you downloading packages? Most stuff you'll need is already available in the repositories. See !software
<TheGateKeeper> kjm: issue seems to be with the repos they all seem to cause errors for some reason
<utab> kjm, I can not update my system
<lamego> marky, the partition is already mounted
<fyrestrtr> marky: okay, let me see if I can help you.
<lamego> marky, sudo nautilus /media/ntfs
<fyrestrtr> lamego: no
<marky> its mounted
<marky> i can't see anything inside it
<utab> kjm, the problem is that i have generated sources.list from the generator
<fyrestrtr> marky: umount /media/ntfs
<marky> it says i don't have permision
<kjm> utab : I really doubt that it is a matlab problem :).  What errors are you getting from apt-get?
<lamego> you will need to change your fstab
<lamego> marky, i said with "sudo"
<lamego> anyway change it on fstab
<fyrestrtr> marky: sudo umount /media/ntfs
<typhoid> fyrestrtr: thanks =D   I only download tarballs when i can't find it with synaptic..
<shawnr_> is there a way to "hide" the Templates folder in home so that Nautilus still sees it?
<lamego> to be mounted with the proper mask/id
<typhoid> !software
<fyrestrtr> lamego: it has nothing to do with fstab.
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<utab> kjm, you mean the update errors
<kjm> yes
<typhoid> !Synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Synaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamego> fyrestrtr, what is the problem ?
<marky> ok done sudo umount /media/ntfs
<fyrestrtr> marky: after you have done that, do this
<marky> k
<[2GP] KillerDemon> wtf
<fyrestrtr> marky: sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/whatever /media/ntfs
<lamego> fyrestrtr, thats the umask !
<[2GP] KillerDemon> can somebody explain this
<[2GP] KillerDemon> [21:24]  <[2GP] KillerDemon> heejjj
<[2GP] KillerDemon> #wikipedia Cannot send to channel
<harisund> Hello! Is ther anyway I can prevent grub from being installed (or remove it after it installs) using the alternate CD?
<rosh1182> does anyone know if there is a driver to load (via modprobe) for epson printers (connected via usb)
<lamego> that can be define on fstab, that was what i was talking about !
<fyrestrtr> [2GP] KillerDemon: don't complain about it here.
<marky> mount: special device /dev/whatever does not exist
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, is there a way to "hide" the Templates folder in home so that Nautilus still sees it?
<utab> kjm, first of all, when I try to open synaptic i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21006
<fyrestrtr> lamego: he's not using fstab, its a complex way to solve a simple problem.
<[2GP] KillerDemon> fyrestrtr this is the only channel in which i can talk :s
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<lamego> fyrestrtr, it is the only way to solve it permanently
<fyrestrtr> [2GP] KillerDemon: identify with nickserv
<[2GP] KillerDemon> and which doesnt bore me
<lamego> he doesnt want a temporary mount, he wants a permanent mount
<fyrestrtr> lamego: he's not wanting a permanent solution.
<[2GP] KillerDemon> fyrestrtr i did
<kapace> hello
<marky> i just need to ocopy my data on to a usb 200gig drive then kill the ntfs
<fyrestrtr> lamego: he wants to move stuff off a ntfs partition that is corrupt.
<lamego> ok
<[2GP] KillerDemon> thats the problem
<kapace> im trying to config Xfree on my linux box
<lamego> sorry :P
<amikron> i've tried to install xmms because the default player is not so good. I've downloaded it and tried to compile and i got this error message: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH <-- how can i solve this ?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: why do you want to hide it and then make it visible in nautilus? doesn't make sense.
<lamego> anywa, sudo nautlis is even easier
<amikron> anyone help ?
<lamego> and would work
<fyrestrtr> amikron: don't download and compile it.
<lamego> for a temporary solution
<fyrestrtr> amikron: sudo apt-get install xmms
<jrib> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<kjm> utad : Try hitting the reload button.
<marky> ok lamego go for it
<amikron> okeay
<fyrestrtr> lamego: one more thing, don't use sudo with graphical apps.
<fyrestrtr> lamego: use gksudo
<lamego> marky, now you have it unmounted, mount it as fyrestrtr said
<nkayhan> hi
<echobinary> hi
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, nautilus uses a folder in home named "Templates" for the 'new document' menu on right click. i would like to hide the folder but still have nautilus use it for new file templates
<marky> it says mount: special device /dev/whatever does not exist
<echostorm> hey guys i use usenet pretty regularly and I just switched to linux. Im trying to find a good file joiner/splitter (handles .001 files) and a program that handles par files... can anyone help? google search is turning up nothing useful.
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, is there something i can edit in gconf maybe?
<utab> kjm, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: where did you get this information about the Templates folder? I don't have any folder like that.
<kapace> how can i mount a ubuntu formatted hd in live ubuntu?
<Trae> I installed SLED (Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop) the other day for grins on this laptop, and switcheed back to Ubuntu, of course, because it's better! :)   I was able to get XGL going on this laptop with no problems... (just clicked a button)  The chipset is:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller  anyone know of a howto that will let me get 3D stuff going so I can play a game like bzflag on mylaptop?
<lamego> fyrestrtr, whats the differente between sudo and gksudo besides the graphical prompt ?
<fyrestrtr> kapace: mount -t auto /dev/foo /some/where
<fyrestrtr> lamego: the environment variables that each set.
<lamego> ok :)
<echostorm> incidently if anyone in here is responsible for automatix , my hats off to you.
<echobinary> thanks man
<kjm> utab : do you get this error when using apt-get install <package> from the CLI?
<marky> lamego it won't mount
<echobinary> j/k :)
<fyrestrtr> Trae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<lamego> marky, it does mount if you use the proper device name
<Trae> (I personally don't care for compiz, so not interested in setting all that up)  Just want 3D stuff so I can play games
<lamego> marky, sudo fdisk -l
<Trae> fyrestrtr, k
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, if you go here [ go>Templates ]  from the nautilus file browser it will create it automatically. by default it doesn't exist
<KrakensDen> Hi, I'm having a problem with my wireless card. It worked initially on my laptop, but today it stopped working
<utab> kjm, lets try that with something
<KrakensDen> I've reloaded the kernel module and the binary daemon
<utab> kjm, I may install programs
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: mine is empty, so what do you want to do with this folder?
<KrakensDen> but it doesn't show up under ifconfig or anything else
<KrakensDen> I've grepped through dmesg, but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: you want it to not show up in nautilus?
<kjm> utab : Ya, pick a small program and try to install through apt-get.  At least we'll know if it is a prob. with your sources.list, or apt versus just a problem with synaptic.
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, you put black documents in there. like i have [ Bash Script.sh ]  in the folder. so when i right click i can select [ Create Document > Bash Script ] 
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: okay, I get the purpose, but what do you want with hiding it?
<echostorm> ok i actually got par files covered...great! that par program in the repository has a nice frontend called pypar on softpedia... still need a good joiner splitter though if anyone has any idea.
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, my goal is to 'hide' the folder because my home is very cluttered
<kapace> can some1 guide me setuping xfree?
<fyrestrtr> kapace: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Hexidigital_> shawnr_: why not just rename it ~/.Templates?
<kapace> no like, configureing it
<greyscale> Moment of trueth....
<fyrestrtr> kapace: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greyscale> Will the server come back up in one piece or not?
<kapace> ooh
<shawnr_> Hexidigital_, because then Nautilus doesn't use it for templates then
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<Hexidigital_> shawnr_: ah.. i misunderstood your objective
<kapace> 
<marky> fyrestrtr right i can see in my ntfs file :) nearly there, not it says i can't write t
<marky> to the usb 200g drive i don't have permission
<fyrestrtr> marky: that's fine if you can't write to it, you can still read from it.
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: don't think that's possible.
<lamego> marky, what type of partition is the usb drive ?
<marky> i can read from the ntfs internal, but now i can't right to the usb 200gig drive
<marky> same again ntfs
<lamego> marky, so you cant write on it
<lamego> you will need to reformat it to fat32
<fyrestrtr> marky: oh geez -- you can't write to it without doing some special acrobatics.
<TheGame> i have flash 8 installed in firefox
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, there has to be a way to edit what nautilus uses for certain dir
<TheGame> but some sites still ask me to install it
<fyrestrtr> marky: if you are only going to use it on ubuntu, format it with ext3
<utab> kjm, your suggestion a small programs
<TheGame> any1 know why
<fyrestrtr> marky: if you want to share it, create two 100GB partitions using fat32
<marky> ok i'll tyr
<marky> try
<jrib> TheGame: how did you install flash8?
<TheGame> automatix
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: hrmm, try asking in ##gnome
<TheGame> actually i think it was with easyubuntu
<fyrestrtr> TheGame: do not recommend automatix in here.
<kjm> utab : any success?
<jrib> TheGame: there is no flash8 for linux though
<TheGame> ya there is
<TheGame> there isnt flash 9
<jrib> fyrestrtr: he was just answering my question :)
<greyscale> yes there is.
<utab> kjm, suggest me sth to download small
<greyscale> Flash 9 is out on the windows and mac platforms
<fyrestrtr> jrib: we don't like people using automatix
<TheGame> right
<greyscale> check out adobe.com
<TheGame> fyrestrtr:  i used easyubuntu
<TheGame> does adobe have deb packages
<sizzam> is there a good place to find all known issues with the 64bit kernel?
<greyscale> ...
<greyscale> no.
<kapace> plz help me load my hd...
<kapace> im such a noob
<etsme> hi room, well strange question but honestly i m trying to find the option through which i can see the user's present in the room
<greyscale> They send flash 7 with a nice little installer.
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: launchpad
<kjm> utab : oh.  ummmm.  $apt-get update;apt-get install emacs
<Papagena> How do I install Ubuntu onto a computer with no CD or floppy drive? That is, the only way to transfer information to it is through network and by removing its HDD, enclosing it, and putting stuff on it from another computer. Can I, say, create bootable partition on the HDD that would start a netinstall?
<greyscale> kapace, if you're a lame newb, try windows.
<sizzam> fyrestrtr: is that a website?
<greyscale> Its much easier ;3
<kapace> im tired of windows
<etsme> oh one thing more i m using XChat IRC
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: its the bug tracker.
<greyscale> get the CD burned then
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: bugs.ubuntu.com I think will take you there.
<greyscale> get the iso from ubuntu and burn it to CD
<maria> does anyone know if theres anything for ubuntu which can put music on my netmd minidisc player?
<kjm> greyscale : That's no bloody way to promote new users to try linux you rude bastard.
<utab> kjm, errors but my main is that I can not update the system
<greyscale> kjm, hehe, but its truethful ^^
<Geoffrey2> greyscale, I've gone to the adobe site...the latest version of flash they advertise for Linux is Flash 7
<sizzam> fyrestrtr: thanks.  if i told you that i was thinking about installing 64bit, what would you tell me?
<fyrestrtr> Papagena: there are many ways to install ubuntu (including net install).
<fyrestrtr> !installation > Papagena
<greyscale> Geoffrey2, Thats because adobe sucks ^^
<kjm> utab : have you tried pinging the servers to make sure they are up?
<utab> how
<greyscale> who?
<greyscale> why?
<greyscale> What?
<greyscale> All very valid questions
<echobinary> Where?
<utab> kjm, how
<greyscale> if we knew the context
<kjm> $ping <server name>
<Geoffrey2> greyscale, oh, I thought you were saying there was indeed a version 8 for Linux out...never mind :)
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: if you have a dire need for it, then go for it. I would only do it on a dev machine, not on a 'daily use' machine. As some things (like flash) don't work too well.
<greyscale> Geoffrey2, Noooo... adobe aren;t that groovy
<etsme> can anyone guide me which IRC chat program to use ? i mean which has more features than XChat IRC ?
<sizzam> fyrestrtr: gotcha, sounds like the same types of issues that were happening in breezy64 are still happening in dapper64
<ynef> etsme: I like irssi
<Geoffrey2> greyscale, actually, I think it's "they're not terribly linux literate"
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: if I had a 64bit machine, I would go for it -- but I know enough about linux to try to fix things when they break.
<DJAdmiral> hey, have the freenode issues been fixed yet?
<oppN|RgX-[i] > hey, i restarted and everything seems to be working fine
<fyrestrtr> sizzam: its still a bit in the air.
<oppN|RgX-[i] > im installing the updates and its not from the cd
<etsme> ynef >> which repository to add for it to get ?
<utab> kjm, can you give the command
<DJAdmiral> the freenode issues been fixed yet?
<ynef> etsme: I think it's installed by default, type "irssi" in a terminal window
<etsme> ok
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: yes, I think so.
<etsme> thanks
<kjm> utab: $ping be.archive.ubuntu.com
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: okay, thanks
<greyscale> Geoffrey2, But "Adobe are ungroovy" was easier on the brain than "Adobe aren't terrably linux literate"
<kjm> utab : and it seems that the server is not responding to ping.  So, it would seem that this repository is down.  Try again in a few hours.
<kapace> plz help me mount my ubuntu hda
<greyscale> lol. Just wrote "adobe" instead of "admin"
<ynef> etsme: you're welcome -- if you need a particular feature, odds are that you'll be able to find what you're looking for -- irssi can use plugins written in perl
<greyscale> kapace, have you even installed it yet?
<utab> kjm, I have tried many times with different country codes but no use
<crimsun> haasteem: what sound hardware do you have?
<kjm> utab : Try restoring your sources.list to the original.
<fyrestrtr> utab: tracepath be.archive.ubuntu.com
<Geoffrey2> greyscale, true..true :)
<fanfan> salut
<fanfan> quelqu'un connu ANGELUS?
<etsme> ynef >> one thing more, please tell me where to ask for help, i think i forgot my password for the NICK ETSME. thanks
<fanfan> connait*
<greyscale> eep =^o^= people I don't understand
<kapace> i have ubuntu on my hd
<greyscale> English is spoken here
<kapace> im on live now
<fanfan> lol
<fanfan> sorry
<greyscale> kapace, so take the CD out
<fyrestrtr> etsme: #freenode
<kapace> i want to mount it now
<utab> fyrestrtr n reply
<kapace> why?
<greyscale> Oh!
<kjm> utab : these errors you are getting seem to be a result of a failure to download the package list from the server.   Most logical reason I can think of is that the server is down.....beyond that I have no idea.
<kapace> it doesn't work if i go to hd ubuntu
<etsme> ok thanks
<utab> kjm, German servers are on
<kapace> xfree is broken
<etsme> thanks fyrestrtr
<etsme> brb room
<bigfuzzyjesus> will dillo run "ok" on xubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> oh, speaking of Adobe...I noticed the version of Adobe Reader I have is 7.0.1, while Adobe's lastest version for Linux is 7.0.8....any particular reason I'd need to upgrade to that newer version?
<greyscale> "sudo mkdir /media/harddisk" and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/harddisk"
<kjm> utab, try restoring your sources list and retry updating with synaptic....use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to restore.
<kapace> k ill try
<kjm> utab : Can you update from the german mirrors?
<finalbeta> finalbeta@finalbeta-desktop:~$ synaptic
<finalbeta> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<utab> kjm, seems they are on i am going to try are u here
<finalbeta> Help... Can no longer start synaptic
<TheGame> any1 know  how to turn off the touchpad
<kjm> utab : yup
<TheGame> without a palm check it goes crazy
<bigfuzzyjesus> fyrestrtr, do you know if dillo will run ok on xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ynef> TheGame: do you want to turn it off when you have a mouse plugged in? that's usually an option in the computer's BIOS
<TheGame> hmm
<fyrestrtr> bigfuzzyjesus: no, I don't.
<cyrilnmaddy> hello everybody
<TheGame> will ubuntu be able to handle that ynef
<ynef> cyrilnmaddy: hi
<bigfuzzyjesus> fyrestrtr, oh ok, nalioth helped me out
<cyrilnmaddy> i don t speak very well english so it s hard for me
<buddhalover> hello! :)
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, and then?
<cyrilnmaddy> i ve a problem
<TheGame> ok let me restart and see what i can do in the bio
<TheGame> s
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, the updates must have broken it, didn't do anything sinse last time.
<edju> Prog seems to require libgtk-1.2.  Have 2.0.  Will install of 1.2 interfere w/ anything?
<jrib> finalbeta: you can symlink libvte.so.4 to libvte.so.9.  It seems to be a bug in the updates.  There is a thread on the forums
<nemik> hello, my network-manager-gnome refuses to see my wireless (2200bg on a dell 700m) and i don't know why
<ynef> cyrilnmaddy: someone will be able to help you anyway -- ask away :)
<josmar> opa
<buddhalover> i need help
<utab> kjm, no use
<buddhalover> with last-exit
<cyrilnmaddy> i have installed the last version of firefox by the website and now firefox works but the menu are not in graphic mode
<utab> kjm, I have tried this repeatedly before
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<kjm> utab : very weird.  Let me google around for a minute.
<greyscale> kapace, check PM
<cyrilnmaddy> anybody can help me in private because i m very bad in emglish
<kapace> pm?
<echobinary> comes after am
<eugman> I made  custom ubuntu livecd and want to run it on a really old computer. The bios only recognized harddrives and floppies, what can I do?
<greyscale> Personal message
<kapace> yes what about it?
<greyscale> read it./
<kapace> err how?
<greyscale> >>
<kevin> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 6.06. I then proceeded to install my NetGear WG511 v2 card with ndiswrapper and the drivers from the cd. this worked and the LED's came on, but when i went to configure it, the changes never affected the card. the ESSID was empty after configuring. Any ideas why?
<greyscale> What clien are you using?
<kapace> xcaht
<greyscale> then its down here VVVV
<greyscale> Somewhere
<greyscale> with my name on it
<greyscale> click it
<kapace> o
<kapace> i just deleted it..
<kapace> sorry..
<Comrade-Sergei> ok skype isnt letting me make outgoing calls like it should and its def a linux prob cause it works in windows
<greyscale> It should be there again
<buddhalover> i need to learn how to apply a save_song patch i've downloaded to a program i installed called last-exit.
<lamego> buddhalover, do you have the source of the program ?
<kjm> utab : http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=8127&sid=89394a4b9fcfc97a9ad96d250bcec8a7  This discussion has a lot of good troubleshooting things.  See if following along with it will help.
<kapace> hmm freenode must not be letting you pm me.,.
<Rambo3> kevin try  iwpriv to set it up
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<ynef> cyrilnmaddy: i'll try to help you
<Papagena> How do I write an ISO image onto a harddrive partition?
<greyscale> you dont
<greyscale> Papagena, you burn the ISO to a CD
<kevin> will do Rambo3, i'l let you know of the result in a minuite.
<greyscale> and then reboot with that CD
<kjm> utab : I've got to run.  But, I will be back in #ubuntu @ 7:30 if you are still having issues.
<ynef> Papagena: using dd, but what do you want to accomplish?
<lasindi_lcps> Hi all, I'm trying to connect to a Groupwise email server using Evolution, but everytime I log in it tells me it's "unable to authenticate" and prompts me again. I've tried as much as I can to configure it similarly to how I have the Groupwise client set up on my Windows box. Any ideas about configurations I should try?
<greyscale> and assuming its first trying the CD to boot with, the ubuntu installer will fire up
<buddhalover> lamego. i used terminal to make the thing.. i think i have the source somewhere.
<fyrestrtr> kapace: you need to be identified to nickserv to send and received private messages on freenode.
<lamego> buddhalover, patches are instaled over the source code
<Comrade-Sergei> ok skype isnt letting me make outgoing calls like it should and its def a linux prob cause it works in windows
<kapace> i am
<kapace> o think
<greyscale> fyrestrtr, FFS thats annoying
<vdepizzol> Can I use gtk+ themes in motif apps?
<evol-pusher> hey guys.....total nub when it comes to non-MS op sys's.  Are windows-based apps good to go using ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> greyscale: what is?
<Papagena> ynef: I want to install Ubuntu on a computer with no CD or floppy, but one whose HDD I can extract and use with another computer.
<greyscale> Needing that just for PM's
<finalbeta> jrib, thnx found the thread sollution was ( sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 ) is there no "official" place for bugs like that? users just have to figure it out where the sollution is?
<Papagena> ynef: So I want to put the Ubuntu install on the HDD and use it from there.
<lamego> evol-pusher, the best apps to be using on ubuntu are linux apps :)
<kapace> can you post it here or is it too big
<ynef> Papagena: I don't think that's going to work, sadly
<greyscale> kapace, do this in XCHAT: "/join #grey"
<evol-pusher> lamego, right, but i was wondering about games and stuff, or do i need to do dual-boot for that?
<fyrestrtr> evol-pusher: most people use linux apps on linux, but if there is something you need from windows and there is no linux equivalent, you can use wine to run it. Wine is a windows compatibility layer for linux.
<jrib> finalbeta: check launchpad to see if a bug has been filed, watch the bot:
<Papagena> ynef: Why not?
<jrib> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<uber_mort> Hey all, quick question.  Is there any file extension in Ubuntu that will allow me to run something (a python script) without having to ./run in terminal?  I'm writing a configuration utility and I want users to just be able to double click it and use rather than having to open in a terminal.
<lamego> finalbeta, did you had the problem using the ubuntu dapper official repositories ?
<vdepizzol> Can I use gtk+ themes in motif apps?
<CmdrBatGuano> gnome-sound-redorder doesn't want to redord from my Edirol UA-1X
<Comrade-Sergei> HELP! ok skype isnt letting me make outgoing calls like it should and its def a linux prob cause it works in windows
<Papagena> ynef: Well, can I somehow write something bootable to the HDD that will start a network install?
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: if you set the execute permissions, people can just double click it, and choose 'run'.
<Comrade-Sergei> Papagena cmos?
<finalbeta> lamego, I have added repo's for compiz. But the update ones are standard
<ynef> Papagena: because writing an ISO file to a harddrive will only work if that ISO file came from a harddrive that is practically identical with the one you're writing it to
<fyrestrtr> Comrade-Sergei: this is not the skype help channel :)
<jsharpe> in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf there is no Directory Root that has /var/www/ as the root......where is that config located if it's not there?
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: There is no run option, only open which opens it in a text editor.  The exectute bit is set too.
<TheGame> ynef: i dont have that setting in my bios
<Papagena> Comrade-Sergei: How do you mean CMOS?
<ynef> Papagena: you can do the actual install instead -- ubuntu will auto configure your devices when you boot up in the intended computer
<Comrade-Sergei> fyrestrtr find one then
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: hrmm, on my system, it asks to open or run.
<jrib> finalbeta: it may be compiz, I think someone in the thread mentioned that.  And I haven't received any updates for the troubled packages
<Warbo> uber_mort: File extension? What a stupid idea
<santa99> good evening
<fyrestrtr> Comrade-Sergei: I would if I used skype.
<TheGame> any1 know how to disable the touchpad
<vdepizzol> Can I use gtk+ themes in motif apps?
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, still no joy?
<Comrade-Sergei> Papagena most bios have a funtion in the boot order to boot from lam
<santa99> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Comrade-Sergei> er lan
<santa99> !iptable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ynef> TheGame: hmm -- is the mouse PS/2 or USB? perhaps you can find somewhere in xorg.conf that can disable it
<kjm> utab - one last shot in the dark......try resetting your router
<sergio-me> hello
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis no ufotunly
<Papagena> ynef: So you are saying: extract HDD, put it in computer with CD, start Ubuntu install, when it asks to restart, shut down and remove HDD, replace in computer with no CD, resume install?
<TheGame> ive tried xorg.conf but i cant get it to work
<FurryNemesis> damn
<uber_mort> Warbo: Well I'll take any solution I can get.  I just need it to run without having to open a terminal.  I'm trying to bring complete newbies over to Linux and I don't want their first experience to include a lot of terminal.  No use scaring em away early ;)
<TheGame> theres a wiki online but when i try it it doesnt work
<utab> kjm, how
<sergio-me> i installed lots of lots of packages for grtting fonts, and i srill get errors
<lamego> uber_mort, you could create a debian package to distribute your script
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: you can write a small wrapper in python that does it.
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis i tried werba or what ever and they want 2 eur and i cant find one that works for land lines with a gui of debian based
<sergio-me> i installed lots of lots of packages for getting fonts, and i still get errors
<sergio-me> when converingfiles with fhostscript
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: fwiw, if you get rid of the extension, and set the execute bit, it should work.
<Warbo> uber_mort: Double clicking an exectuable text file usually says "Do you want to display this file or run it in a terminal?"
<ynef> Papagena: well, yeah -- except that it dosn't need to resume the install (unless it's changed for Dapper, don't really know) -- but yes, that's my suggestion
<sergio-me> when converting files with ghostscript :'(
<FurryNemesis> Comrade-Sergei, double damn
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr:  How would I go about doing that?  The script is written in python already, and I'
<uber_mort> have tried removing the extension.
<Comrade-Sergei> FurryNemesis got a free one for land lines/
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: compile it as a binary.
<ynef> Papagena: to make sure that the install doesn't do anything to the harddrive that is already in the computer with the CD, disconnect it so that only the intended HDD will be touched
<uber_mort> Warbo: I'm trying to make it work in both ubuntu/kubuntu.  It seems as though KDE decides for you :-p
<Warbo> uber_mort: I assume it starts with a "#!/usr/bin/env python" or "#!/usr/bin/python" line
<buddhalover> lamego: how do i install the patch over the source code? does this happen prior to config and make?
<uber_mort> warbo: Aye.  Fyrestrtr: I'll try that
<vdepizzol> Can I use gtk+ themes in motif apps?
<lamego> buddhalover, there is a debian package there, why are using the source ?
<sergio-me> lamego: portugus?
<utab> kjm, I am on a network at a universsity
<Warbo> !repeat > vdepizzol
<lamego> seraphim, yes, but not here, try #ubuntu.pt
<uber_mort> thanks for the suggestions, be back to complain if it doesn't work ;)
<lamego> ops -pt i mean
<fyrestrtr> lamego: because one doesn't use debian packages in ubuntu, unless you like a broken system.
<ynef> cyrilnmaddy: if you are not a registered user at the chat server, you cannot recieve private messages
<buddhalover> lamego, i used the deb package i believe but i installed it through terminal.
<fyrestrtr> buddhalover: what are you installing?
<profoX`> Where can I find gdm's log ? .xsession-errors didn't give what I expected
<lamego> buddhalover, so, why do you need the patch ? the debian patch already includes the patch...
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a free program for ubuntu with a gui that can call landlines
<nemik> network-manager applet on dapper for me won't see my wireless card, what is wrong?
<fyrestrtr> profoX`: /var/log/gdm/
<Fernand1> Hello
<profoX`> fyrestrtr: oh.. right.. its a folder :) k
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > nemik
<ynef> nemik: is the card working correctly and just not showing up in the applet, or is it not working at all?
<marky> yay it working, i managed to format another drive in a machine i got on my network to fat32 and paste 30gig down the hallway!
<buddhalover> i already installed and its working already... i installed last-exit. a last fm player... the patch supposedly would allow me to save songs...
<FurryNemesis> hahaha
<marky> 11 hours left!
<FurryNemesis> marky, nice
<dockane> hi all... i recognized mixing sound from different applications is a common problem. i would like to use enemy territory and teamspeak parallel. my soundcard is Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08) which i read is a hardware-mixing capable card. the howtos always describe howto get a software mixer started but what about my card?
<buddhalover> the patch part i don't know how to do...
<nemik> ynef: card is working great i'm connected now. just not showing up on the applet
<Fernand1> does anyone know of a 'good' downloading program(like bittorrent, I guess) that can be downloaded from the Synaptic Package Manager?
<marky> what a nightmare
<FurryNemesis> Fernand1, bittorrent should be a default proggy for Dapper
<FurryNemesis> shouldn't it?
<buddhalover> lamego: i still can't save songs...
<ynef> nemik: sorry if this is a stupid question, but you have tried to click on the drop down menu, right? ;-)
<fyrestrtr> Fernand1: bittorrent is available already in dapper. Just double click any torrent file. Other programs include azureus, freeloader and frostwire.
<marky> all because my xp collapsed on this duel boot laptop, lucky i got ubuntu and you patient guys to help me or i'd be shagged
<Kyja> imagine if we only could get the wifi to go the full 54Mb ha
<Papagena> ynef: Okay. Thanks. And you're sure the install doesn't need to do any hardware-specific configurations? Like processor-specific package installations or something? The computer with the CD drive has different hardware.
<santa99> could anyone tell me a HOWTO for iptables on Ubuntu
<buddhalover> Fernand1: Azureus or Bittornado
<Fernand1> FurryNemesis: My ubuntu did not come with any downloading program.
<Femoig> !search
<Papagena> ynef: But, they are both i386 systems.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a free program for ubuntu with a gui that can call landlines
<Warbo> MLDonkey and GTK-Gnutella are P2P apps as well (MLDonkey can do bittorrent)
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: install firestarter or shorewall
<ynef> Papagena: nope -- ubuntu by default installs a kernel that works on 486 and up (I think 386 support was dropped a while ago)
<greyscale> lol, kapace's problem was they were using Ubuntu 4 of all things
<nemik> ynef: hehe, yes but it only has enable networking checked and nothing else.
<santa99> fyrestrtr, I would prefer writing the iptables myself
<buddhalover> lamego: if the patch is already included then how do I save the songs? how do i apply the patch?
<Papagena> ynef: Okay. Cool. Thanks.
<ynef> Papagena: you're welcome -- good luck
<fyrestrtr> santa99: any iptables tutorial would do then. There is nothing exotic about iptables in ubuntu.
<santa99> fyrestrtr, ok
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a free program for ubuntu with a gui that can call landlines
<marky> big shout outs to fyrestrtr and lamego you guys are the  best
<lamego> buddhalover, you will need to get the source, apply the patch, and build it
<ynef> nemik: hmm -- well, then I can't help -- I was hoping for a "help me get my network working" kind of question :)
<santa99> fyrestrtr, do you know how i can determine if iptables are activated in my kernel
<nemik> ynef: no problem, i'll look through the docs
<fyrestrtr> santa99: they are activated by default.
<Kyja> Comrade-Sergei: have you tried doing a search on the pachage managers or at sourceforge?
<santa99> fyrestrtr, well thx
<Comrade-Sergei> come on and help me already! anyone know a free program for ubuntu with a gui that can call land lines?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: unless you compiled a custom kernel and specifically chose to not enable iptables, you have iptables.
<Comrade-Sergei> kyja what do i search for
<buddhalover> lamego: oh so i must start over again...
<lamego> buddhalover, have you installed version ubuntu2 ?
<Kyja> try useing landline
<santa99> fyrestrtr, I have a default kernel running
<Comrade-Sergei> you got to love the user frendly ness ofwindows
<buddhalover> yes ubuntu2
<fyrestrtr> santa99: then you have iptables.
<santa99> fyrestrtr, ok thx
<Comrade-Sergei> Kyja nothing
<bam__> Hi I was wondering if there was any keyboard shortcut to change dekstops?
<goudkov> huy guys, is there a way to list the hardware specs of ram? like frquency and the number of dimms?
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: I just compiled the python script and now it just says that it can't be read.
<Warbo> bam__: alt-left/right
<buddhalover> last-exit is running well. but no saving of songs. lamego.. so i uninstall... find source... apply patch ? (copy paste?) then compile?
<fyrestrtr> bam__: ctrl+alt+left and aright arrow keys
<Warbo> ctrl-alt sorry
<gbauman> hmm, Quake runs really slow under xgl
<nox-Hand> Can anyone help me get mpd to work? I just cant get it working :(
<gbauman> everything else is speedy
<ynef> bam__: you can configure that yourself, at System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<fyrestrtr> gbauman: that's expected.
<lamego> buddhalover, yes
<bam__> KDE
<FurryNemesis> gbauman, have you tried switching back to metacity? It worked for me in tremulous
<lamego> buddhalover, not copy paste, you need to use the patch utility
<finalbeta> Someone who can help me use my TV card inside VLC? It works fine in TVtime, but I can't get it to work in VLC :/
<lamego> to apply the patch
<gbauman> fyrestrtr: But I disabled indirection for fullscreen windows :D
<Fernand1> I have a question.
<Comrade-Sergei> Kyja?
<buddhalover> patch utility? lamego.
<Kyja> Comrade-Sergei: in my opinion windows did not get friendly until xp and that was a moma lisa smile.
<ynef> Fernand1: someone might have an answer.
<Fernand1> Where/how can I get the Universe/Multiverse repositories?
<Kyja> mona
<buddhalover> how do i use the patch utility onto the source?
<fyrestrtr> gbauman: with xgl running, you are not using direct rendering, which will affect games. Use xinit if you want to run a game with acceleration.
<ynef> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Comrade-Sergei> Kyja i think it was since 98 due to every thing was compatible to it
<gbauman> fyrestrtr: roger
<ynef> !repositories > Fernand1
<lamego> buddhalover, path -p1 < file.diff
<Comrade-Sergei> so what do we got for free land line callers.
<Fernand1> thank you
<fyrestrtr> Comrade-Sergei: a freakin' phone.
<ynef> Fernand1: you're welcome -- the Wiki has tons of great info
<Kyja> Comrade-Sergei: You may be right =]  anyhow. sourceforge is an excelent place to look for open source projects of all kinds.
<Comrade-Sergei> NO i have no WIRELESS PHONE TO USE IN MY ROOM
<FurryNemesis> argh'
<Comrade-Sergei> id like to make a private call once in a while
<buddhalover> lamego: i can't patch the already installed program? uninstall and recompile is the best move?
<fyrestrtr> buddhalover: you patch sources, not binary files.
* marky has managed to copy and paste into a win98 machine on his network! wow
<lamego> buddhalover, you can't patch the installed program, the installed program is a binary, patches are source code patches
* fyrestrtr observes a moment of pause for a win98 machine that's actually on a network
<lamego> so yes, uninstall, patch and compile
<uber_mort> So, anyone have a suggestion on how to make a script execute rather than open in text editor?
<buddhalover> fyrestrtr lamego: okay. thank you both for the help. :)
<hangfire> chmod -x
<buddhalover> i will try my best to make it work. :D
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: here's a thought, change the default action for that file type to 'bash'
<Comrade-Sergei> so i can assume
<TheGame> god dog
<TheGame> i still cant disable this stupid thing
<Comrade-Sergei> out of the 825 people here no one knows a free landline phone caller?
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: That requires the user to do that though.  I need something so that the user won't have to toy with system settings right off the bat.  I want this to be as simple as humanly possible to use.
<hangfire> skype or wengo
<Kyja> I I dont do phones
<Kyja> bla
<TheGame> has any1 here had success turning off their touchpa
<TheGame> d
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: you want a user to double click something, and it runs without a prompt?
<ubuntu> hey fellows
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: Yessir
<hangfire> comrade sergei> skype or wengophone
<buddhalover> hello ubuntu
<marky> hi ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> hangfire doesnt wengo want 2 EUR
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: package it as a .deb -- then when they double click it, it will 'install'
<ubuntu> hi marky
<FurryNemesis> hangfire, he tried those
<lamego> uber_mort, you can do that by creating a .deb
<Kyja> Comrade-Sergei: realy, have you looked on sourceforge ???
<ubuntu> hi buddhalover
<Comrade-Sergei> hangfire and skype wont call for some reason
<finalbeta> Someone who can help me use my TV card inside VLC? It works fine in TVtime, but I can't get it to work in VLC :/
<lamego> like i have told some hundred lines above :P
<hangfire> skype will call free if the other person has skype on their pc
<Comrade-Sergei> Kyja im stil trying to find sourceforge (noob)
<marky> ubuntu your the best ! WE SPEAK YOUR NAME!  :)
<Kyja> 1 sec
<ubuntu> marky:  lol, ty
<Fernand1> I had a problem while installing the Universe/Multiverse
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr / lamego: Its just a simple configuration utility to make WPA_supplicant work on my campus network.  I need it to run rather than install per say.  Its interactive.
<Fernand1> can anyone help me?
<Comrade-Sergei> i got VA software
<Fernand1> I followed the rules that !repositories gave me
<Kyja> http://sourceforge.net/
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: slap a gtk interface around it.
<hangfire> comrad sergei> also try Dialpad
* marky says ubuntu has taught me with a little patience anything is possible
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: you can't have 'interaction' without expecting the user to do something.
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr:  hello
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: It is graphical.
<Flannel> Fernand1: what problems you having?
<Toran> Hey, does anyone know if there is a way to sync tracks played by my ipod to last.fm?
<lamego> uber_mort, the .deb would create a shortcut than can be doubleclicked, is not that you are trying to achieve ?
<stormzoeker> What is good tv software for a haupage pvr150?
<Comrade-Sergei> what is dial pad hangfire
<hangfire> its yahoos free phone
<RingerE> http://www.wsmfm.com/dogs/entries  vote for molly, the cockerspaniel... if she gets enuogh votes i win crap ;o)
<uber_mort> lamego: I guess that would work.  I just want them to double click the script, get the gui window, fill in the fields and be done :P
<Kyja> Comrade-Sergei: also here is the sstart of all networking projects http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=150
<Comrade-Sergei> hangfire will it work in ubuntu and is it free and will it call landlines
<ubuntu> any1 here works with pgp tools?
<koen> Hi all
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: hrmm -- I have one hint for you. Look at the theme-switch app at the compiz.net forums, it a .py script that doesn't popup any prompts.
<uber_mort> lamego: Its not really something they'll need to use a lot or anything.
<Fernand1> Flannel: As I followed the rules in the link that !repositories gave me to install the Universe/Multiverse repositories, I got an error right when I was reloading the Synaptic Package Manager.
<ubuntu> use them to encrypt mails
<hangfire> yes it calls landlines, not sure if it works in ubunut
<lamego> uber_mort, well, with the -dev it would be, click on the web link to install it, then click on the shortcute to run it...
<lamego> shortcut
<kevin> Rambo3, do you mind if i pm you?
<Fernand1> Flannel: I'm putting the error on the pastebin right now so you can see.
<Flannel> Fernand1: alright.  Can you pastebin your sources.list? (run: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list )
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: Oooh, thanks.  Is it the one Quinn wrote for GCWD?
<koen> Hey, my colors went down all of the sudden. I don't know why. I guess it's an update or something. Reboot didn't work.
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: can't you just have your users hit alt+f2 type one line, and hit enter? How dumb are your users?
<fyrestrtr> uber_mort: yeah.
<catfox> hi all, does anyone know why i get this error when trying to compile tcl: /configure: line 7653: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<catfox> ./configure: line 7653: `       OSF*)'
<ubuntu> aaw no1 into pgp
<Comrade-Sergei> hangfire is ot free?
<sid> Debian sarge has 14 discs, Debian etch will have about 20 discs. What does Ubuntu do with all the packages that can be installed with multiverse/universe. Are they on a disc somewhere for people that don't have internet connections?
<finalbeta> When I want to use my TV card inside VLC : "[00000325]  v4l demuxer error: chroma selection failed
<finalbeta> "
<uber_mort> fyrestrtr: I'm assuming that they're mentally handicapped.  I'm trying to get people who have never even heard of Linux running it
<fyrestrtr> catfox: any particular reason you are compiling tcl?
<lamego> catfox, because that configure script is broken
<Fernand1> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21016 that's the error. I'm going to pastebin my source.list now.
<lamego> catfox, you can install tcl from synaptic
<catfox> fyrestrtr: i need threading support for a project
<catfox> lamego: it isn't compiled with threading enabled, so need to build from source
<kit^> Hasanyone used Last FM here and isntalled it etc?
<catfox> lamego: do you know whats 'broken' about the script, so i can look at fixing it
<koen> kit^: I have.
<ALIanS> hi people
<lamego> catfox, does it have a configure.ac or configure.in ?
<kit^> koen: did u download the targz of Qt from the trolltech site and then got it all working. Also is Last FM with having?
<catfox> lamego: configure.in
<lamego> or well, point me to the source link
<lamego> catfox, that means you can regenreate configure with autoconf
<buddhalover> lamego: can't find the program in synaptic... how do i uninstall?
<catfox> lamego: i'll have a go, cheers
<Fernand1> Flannel: Here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21018
<lamego> there could be also an autogen.sh script or similar
<lamego> bye :)
<lamego> buddhalover, if it is not on synaptic, it is not installed, at least not using a debian package...
<koen> kit^: I just downloaded the binaries.
<ALIanS> people what it s country server ?
<Comrade-Sergei> hangfire dial pad is not free
<kit^> koen: where from
<ALIanS>     ?
<koen> kit^: Extract is to ~/opt/ and create a launcher.
<ALIanS> Russia
<tabman> I swhould be able to run Google Talk using Wine ?
<koen> kit^: Hold on a sec, ill look.
<fyrestrtr> tabman: you want to talk or chat?
<kit^> koen: create a launcher ??!?!
<buddhalover> lamego: i can run it from applications...
<fyrestrtr> kit^: right click on panel
<bigfuzzyjesus> if only they made google desktop for linux :'(
<tabman> fyrestrtr: talk
<ALIanS>    
<ubuntu> bigfuzzyjesus:  they r coming up
<ALIanS>   
<kit^> fyrestrtr: comprendais thanks
<tabman> Google is such a big supporter of open-source then why don't they make products for linux ?
<ubuntu> bigfuzzyjesus:  did u chk there site , they have picasa now for linux?
<ALIanS>   6  ?
<koen> kit^: Download: http://www.last.fm/tools/dodownload.php?platform=Linux and extract it to ~/opt/
<haasteem> i updated from breezy to dapper last night, and now my sound is not working anymore... i believe it has something to do with pcmcia services... what might be the problem?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol tabman
<fyrestrtr> tabman: they already published their extensions to jabber that allow voice.
<tjb891> will opening a port on my NAT for bittorent make ubuntu vulnerable?
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all! Sleep well!
<looktj> hi i converted to ubuntu christian edition
<koen> kit^: Yeah, a launcher. In Gnome a shortcut/startup icon is called a launcher.
<ubuntu> haasteem: hi
<tabman> fyrestrtr: how can I voice ? using Gaim ?
<fyrestrtr> tjb891: vulnerable to porn downloads, sure.
<ubuntu> tabman:  u ant
<Flannel> Fernand1: alright, If you go here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic  You'll see some commands at the top, with some gpg commands, you'll need to do that (add the keys for that repository).  You'll have to generate a sources.list from that page for your repositories (including CA country code and stuff) to get the keys though.
<ubuntu> cant
<haasteem> ubuntu: hi
<fyrestrtr> tabman: ekiga.
<ALIanS> sombody tolk with me & =)
<ubuntu> haasteem: all alsa installed?
<ALIanS> ?
<ubuntu> ALIanS: hi dude
<ubuntu> ALIanS: whats up?
<ALIanS> eee
<buddhalover> lamego: it exists in my comp. i didn't unpack it... i used the terminal...
<kit^> koen: why ~/opt/
<ALIanS> ooo
<santa99> lol
<santa99> was war das jetzt ?
<ALIanS> good =)
<santa99> what was this
<Comrade-Sergei> anghh net split!
<Fernand1> ...
<jeff_hann> whoa
<Comrade-Sergei> almost there
<ALIanS> what hell goin up ?
<ubuntu> wow talk bout rush :o
<crazy_penguin> netsplit
<finalbeta> Where do I get v4l-info ?
<Comrade-Sergei> major lag now
<Flannel> Just hang tight guys, this should be over soon
<koen> kit^: That is a default place to put your own programs. If you want for all your user to use it extract is in /opt/
<Seveas> split splat
<bigfuzzyjesus> NETSLPIT!!!!!
<haasteem> ubuntu: hmm... there is something wrong with that also i think
<Comrade-Sergei> hey its seveas!
<Seveas> just ride the storm people ;)
<shining> wtf
<Phoul> Hello
<ubuntu> haasteem:  reinstall alsa with aumix
<fyrestrtr> sorry about that, let me go plug in the cable.
<jordanau> everyone left to get a snack at the same time...
<haasteem> ubuntu: here is what i get when i do "aplay"
<ubuntu> then restart there services
<ALIanS> ooooooo
<Phoul> Anyone know which keymap i should use for a MS ergonomic keyboard
<Phoul> ?
<haasteem> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1305:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<haasteem> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<haasteem> aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such device
<Comrade-Sergei> what does it do boot all the unactive users?
<tabman> fyrestrtr: i mean voice through Google talk ?
<finalbeta> Where do I get v4l-info ?
<fyrestrtr> Phoul: normal us 104 key
<fyrestrtr> tabman: I don't know how compatible it is with wine.
<kit^> koen: how come not in /usr/share?
<Zambezi> Seveas, There you are! I've been looking for you.
<buddhalover> lamego: it exists in my comp. i didn't unpack it... i used the terminal...
<ALIanS> what people is on the channal ???
<ALIanS> whats ?
<Zambezi> Seveas, I tried to connect, but it said SSL wasn't activated.
<tabman> fyrestrtr: ok anywayz one can always try, I just came to know that there exists a software like WINE, it seems to be pretty cool
<Seveas> Zambezi, connect where?
<haasteem> ubuntu: i think the cause is that just before the end of the upgrade process, there was an error and i had to abort the process
<koen> kit^: If you want that is allright with me.
<lamego> buddhalover, how did you installed it ?
<lamego> which was the command ?
<fyrestrtr> tabman: look up your app in http://appdb.winehq.org
<Zambezi> Seveas, To a FTP with Implicit SSL. I tried you version.
<lamego> buddhalover, you could have run it from some place where you unpacked the bin
<lamego> without installing it
<buddhalover> first was ./configure then make, then make check then make install
<buddhalover> i did this in the temp folder
<buddhalover> tmp
<koen> Does anyone else lost some colordepth with the last updates?
<kit^> koen: I downloaded that binary but when i extracted it. it said run the qmake command but obs i didnt have that so downloaded qt did you have to do the same
<haasteem> ubuntu: aumix... seems i don't have that package
<Seveas> koen, are you using quinstorrm (compiz) repos?
<koen> Seveas: No.
<koen> kit^: Don't know can't remember.
<kit^> koen: cheers dude
<mcphail> Seveas: this compiz issue is a bad one
<koen> kit^: Try installing QT with synaptic.
<jn> hey what is the correct way to install a cpkg
<Fernand1> Flannel: Do you mind repeating what you said about my problem?
<Seveas> mcphail, no, the guy behind it does Bad Things
<mcphail> Seveas: syanptic doesn't open, fonts messed up...
<Seveas> Really Bad Things
<Seveas> mcphail, try this: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1 > output.txt
<Seveas> mcphail, err wait
<mcphail> Seveas: the attitude on #ubuntu-xgl is "tough luck, alpha software"
<Seveas> mcphail, try this: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1 | xargs -n50 apt-cache policy > output.txt
<Seveas> then opne output.txt and find all packages you installed from quinn
<Seveas> and downgrade them
<mcphail> Seveas: ok, thanks
<koen> Seveas, In the /etc/X11/xorg.conf the defaultdepth is 24 but is aint.
<Flannel> Fernand1: alright, If you go here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic  You'll see some commands at the top, with some gpg commands, you'll need to do that (add the keys for that repository).  You'll have to generate a sources.list from that page for your repositories (including CA country code and stuff) to get the keys though.
<sethk> it is somewhat foolish to load alpha software and complain about the consequences - providing, of course, that it is clearly labeled as alpha
<koen> Seveas, Also gdm is low on colordepth.
<jn> hwo do i install this cpkg? i can extract to any given diretory but i think each folder that is in it is supposted to go diff places
<haasteem> sethk: did you have some time to ponder on my problem?
<kit^> koen: theres 4 packages under qt4 shall i install them all?
<Fernand1> Flannel: And what do I do from the generated sources.list?
<koen> kit^: Heck, why not. :)
<Fernand1> WHat do I do with it*
<koen> kit^: You can always uninstall them.
<kit^> koen: one of themes gotta work :)
<koen> kit^: Hehe
<Flannel> Fernand1: nothing, it'll just tell you the keys to add with that top script
<gabi> su
<kit^> koen: actually ones the designer, ones the configuration tool, one is the docs, and one is the dev tools - which one do i want?!?!
<drew> How do I allow incoming connections from non-localhost to mysql5?
<mcphail> Seveas: do you think it is worthwhile appending anything to the xgl wiki about the current problems?
<Fernand1> oh
<fyrestrtr> drew: edit the configuration of mysql to listen on your network ip address, then add users that are allowed to connect from another ip address.
<Fernand1> okay
<Xyc0> How can I connect through wifi to a non-encrypted AP?
<Fernand1> I have no idea what to check off though.
<koen> kit^: Hold on, I'll have a look.
<Fernand1> I don't even know what I have(dapper, hoary, or breezy)
<drew> fyrestrtr, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> Fernand1: lsb_release -a
<koen> kit^: I only have libqt3-mt and my Last.fm player runs.
<Xyc0> When I try to connect to a non-wep encrypted AP it times out, anyone know why?
<koen> kit^: :)
<Elios> back again
<Elios> whats the package name for the sql server
<lamego> Elios, mysql-server ?
<Elios> lol
<lamego> it depends on the server you want
<Elios> ah
<Elios> one that works with webmin
<Fernand1> thanks fyrestr
<kit^> koen: shall i search for libqt3 get it if i dont have it installed then make a lunacher to the extracted binary?
<Flannel> Elios: which servers work with webmin?
<Elios> i have no clue
<koen> kit^: Jeps
<Elios> MySQL
<Elios> it looksl its looking for
<lamego> it should work with mysql
<Elios> looks like
<Elios> i did apt-get install mysql
<Elios> and it dont work
<kit^> koen: not libqt4 - core
<lamego> i said, mysql-server
<Elios> ah ok
<magical_t> hi, can anyone tell me what the 'scores' mean when installing things with weird dependencies using aptitude.. it tells me one of my 'solutions' has 'a score of -100'
<Thunderpants> Elios, did u apt-get install mysql-server?
<Elios> just did lol
<Elios> XD
<koen> kit^: that will work to I guess.
<sethk> koen, that will work too, not to
<Zambezi> Anyone know how I can connect to a FTP using Implicit SSL? I tried a version of gftp with SSL precompiled, but it complains. It says SSL is not activated. I'm using gftp-text
<Fernand1> FLannel: In the web page that you gave me. Do I check off "Packages" and "SOurces" for both sections?
<koen> sethk: Sorry. :)
<sethk> koen, :)
<lamego> Zambezi, tried nautilus ?
<kit^> koen: i installed the qt3 - mt shall i now just make a launcher for Last FM and should work?
<Luke> I just installed this new font stuff and it made my gtk2 insanely slow. is there any way to fix this
<lamego> uninstall it :) ?
<kit^> koen: woooo its working now sick :)
<frfx> how do i remove a directory without removing each subdirectory?
<Elios> hmm
<lamego> frfx, you can't you need to make it empty (if i understood your question)
<Xyc0> Do AP's have to be WEP encrypted to connect in Dapper?
<Luke> Xyc0: no
<Elios> cant seem to get webmin to want to run
<Elios> >.>
<TheEye> i have an ubuntu problllllem i need help
<TheEye> ????
<Thunderpants> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Luke> does anyone know how to get more servers in gtk-gnutella?
<TheEye> i put the install cd in my ibook and loadit up
<cry0gen> Luke: How many do you get? 4?
<TheEye> i type install
<frfx> lamego: so if i have a directory with 100 subdirs i need to remove them each manual? hmm..
<Luke> yea
<Fernand1> Flannel: In the web page that you gave me. Do I check off "Packages" and "SOurces" for both sections?
<Luke> cry0gen: yea
<Thunderpants> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cry0gen> Luke: that's the maximum.
<Dodzey> anyone know of a way to remove the vertical seperate that is to the left of the window list (and notification area) on the panel?
<TheEye> then it sends me to open firmware
<cry0gen> You would need to hard-code it in there to allow for more than 4.
<Luke> cry0gen: since when? I used to have like 400
<lamego> frfx, no, if you delete the top dir, the subdir will be automatically deleted
<ebel> TheEye, I am also looking to ubuntu-ize my ibook. :)
<lamego> i mean, using nautilus
<cry0gen> 4 Peer's
<koen> kit^: Nice!
<Thunderpants> TheEye, i have
<cry0gen> but, you can have as many leafs as you want.
<Thunderpants> the answer
<Thunderpants> but
<Thunderpants> i cant
<Xyc0> Luke: why does my connection attempt time out when the same AP is non-encrypted?
<Thunderpants> read
<frfx> lamego: no, the terminal says something like "dir is not empty"
<Thunderpants> ur question
<Seveas> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cry0gen> frfx: gotta purge it :)
<Luke> Xyc0: could be something to do with your network card specifically
<Luke> Xyc0: check wiki.ubuntu.com
<cry0gen> dpkg --purge program ;) it'll remove the dir's with confs etc.
<lamego> frfx, oh terminal, rm -r dir
<TheEye> ebell good luck ive been tring for 3 weeks no luck so far
<lamego> -r = recursive
<kit^> koen: cheers for help bro
<lamego> frfx, man rm
<hopeseekr> hello.  I am trying to figure out how to install Vim 7.0.  I *assume* I need to *somehow* upgrade to the expiermental apt repository...unfrotunately, i can't find this URL.  Help??
<cry0gen> hopeseekr: forums.
<Seveas> !seveas > hopeseekr
<Seveas> cry0gen, he's HERE for help, not on the forums
<koen> kit^: np
<hopeseekr> thank you Seveas
<frfx> lamego: that was the command i need..thanks a lot
<cry0gen> I saw a post on vim7 on the forums :)
<fyrestrtr> what's so great about vim 7?
<Seveas> hopeseekr, ubotu sent you a message, in the backports section of that repo you can find vim 7.0
<Chrono86> hello everybody...on ubuntu for the first time and I have a question...
<cry0gen> only took two seconds to see it.
<cry0gen> Seveas: what's your repo?
<hopeseekr> vim7 has a WHOLE lot of new stuff, like tabs and stuff
<lamego> frfx, man the is the most usefull command on the terminal :P
<Thunderpants> !ask
<Seveas> !seveas > cry0gen
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kit^> koen: the joys of free music to listen too :)
<cry0gen> I just built the package myself lol
<Tuquito> alguien que escriba en espaol?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lamego> Tuquito, try #ubuntu-es
<Thunderpants> !es Tuquito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es Tuquito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Luke> cry0gen: after leaving gtk-gnutella open for a while i've got way more servers now
<Thunderpants> !
<cry0gen> yeah
<cry0gen> Luke: they're leafs
<sergio-me> what do you se to convert PDF->PCL?
<Luke> cry0gen: aaah. how do I get more leaves then?
<lmosher> what's the apt-get package that I need to install my kernel headers?
<sergio-me> use*
<ebel> Is there a specific ubuntu powerpc/apple hardware channel?
<Fernand1> Hello.
<Chrono86> I've been searching the forums...but I can't find a clear-cut way to install nvidia drivers on an amd64 system...
<Fernand1> I have a question
<Seveas> lmosher, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<koen> kit^: Yeah, I know. It's great.
<TheEye> !ask  what is wrong and how do i fix it when i try to install ubuntu on an ibook and instead of installing it sends me to open firm ware
<lmosher> Seveas, lol... figures. thanks :)
<kit^> koen: and whatever you want + you get similar bands so cuts out the rubbish
<Fernand1> about installing the Universe/Multiverse repositories
<ebel> Chrono86, most binary drivers are x84 only. Though I hear nvidia have x86_64 binary drivers available....
<Seveas> ebel, ati too ;)
<eternalswd> TheEye, do you have a live cd?
<TheEye> i have both
<Chrono86> yeah they didn't work though...gave me an error about binary sources?
<lmosher> yeah I was gonna say I had drivers for my ati9800pro, but I switched back to 32bit linux anyway
<frfx> lamego: i know..but its pretty unclear
<ebel> Seveas, didn't know about ati.. :)
<Fernand1> I was told to go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and generate a sources.list key from there, and then run the 2 terminal codes up top. BUt I don't know what to check off in the source-o-matic
<LinkSlice> anyone in here run mythtv on ubuntu?
<TheEye> and they both do the same thing
<hector> hola
<s0me_kid> after I installed ubuntu it woudln't boot into GUI :(
<Elios> ok
<hector> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el amsn
<frfx> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Elios> webmin keeps failing to start when i install it
<Elios> setup.sh: line 719: [: !=: unary operator expected
<eternalswd> TheEye, then boot from the live cd and it should bring up Ubuntu and there should be an installer on the desktop
<lamego> frfx, the man says: -r remove directories and their contents recursively
<Elios> i get that for
<lamego> is that uncear :P ?
<Elios> Changing ownership and permissions ..
<Elios> setup.sh: line 719: [: !=: unary operator expected
<TheEye> tried it
<Elios> that
<Fernand1> Can anyone help me create a sources.list from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ???
<Seveas> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Elios> heh
<Elios> nice
<TheEye> doesnt work it sends me to open firmware when i tryto boot it in any way shape or form
<s0me_kid> exit
<frfx> lamego: ok i will look there next time. but why i dont need to use "rmdir"? thats the command for removing dirs, isnt it?
<s0me_kid> quit
<TheEye> im quit puzzled at this
<Zambezi> lamego, No. I'm using Xubuntu on this and I would like to use the client on a computer without X.
<Chrono86> guys when I try to install nvidia's amd64 drivers it tells me it can't find the system utility 'ld' and that to make sure I have the package 'binutils' installed...what should I do?
<Fernand1> Please :( I need some really quick help on installing the UNiverse/Multiverse repositories. I was told to go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and make a sources.list, then run the 2 lines up top with the key I got from the source-o-matic. But I don't know which things to check off in the source-o-matic.
<Seveas> Chrono86, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frfx> lamego: why no rmdir?
<Chrono86> ok doing that now
<ebel> Fernand1, Can you not enable Univers/Multiverse from Synaptic?
<lamego> frfx, because you want to remove not only dirs
<mcphail> Seveas: back to normal now. Thanks
<lamego> you do not
<lamego> erm
<ezenu> stupid basic unix question: I have a program that takes command line arguments as input (no standard input), then processes them. Is there anyway I can store a specific set of command line arguments in a file, then call the program with the file?
<Fernand1> nope
<Fernand1> I got errors
<ebel> Fernand1, What kind?
<lamego> ezenu, echo $* > file
<frfx> lamego: ok thanks a lot
<lamego> np :)
<Seveas> ezenu, cat file | xargs program
<Chrono86> I'd love to keep using linux...I've used it on and off for years but one major problem keeps me from keeping it on my system...dependancies, dependancies, dependancies lol....they are evil
<flasher> the videos we've imported to our computer from our digital camera are pretty dark. So most things are in a black silhouette. Can a program fix the "balance' or the "contrast"? If so, which ones?
<Seveas> ezenu, the manpage for xargs should be a nice read for you
<lamego> or program `cat file`
<lamego> :P
<lmosher> exit
<Illusion_of_Art> Hello. I have a question. It's a stupid one but here it goes: I'm running a Pentium 4 and 640MB of RAM. I've been running the i386 version of Ubuntu. Should I be running that version or another one.
<lamego> ah, one for each command
<ezenu> Seveas, lamego , thanks. xargs does what I need
<lamego> Illusion_of_Art, you can use the 686 kernel
<Seveas> Illusion_of_Art, you're running the correct version
<ebel> Illusion_of_Art, No. i386 is correct
<Illusion_of_Art> Okay
<Illusion_of_Art> Thanks
<mcphail> Illusion_of_Art: you could upgrade to the 686 kernel
<ebel> Illusion_of_Art, The only other versions are: powerpc (for apple machines) and amd64 for 64bit AMD/Intel CPUs.
<Seveas> ebel, don't forget sparc
<torpor> hello everyone i am enjoying my new Ubuntu tryout very much, but here's a question:  where the !#%@# are the man pages!  'man tcgetattr' == no worky!  how do i get all the 'normal' man pages installed .. something like '-dev' i gotta look for with synaptic/apt-get, or what?   [means all the default unix man pages, including programmer volumes, etc.] 
<Seveas> and the unofficial ia64 and hppa ports
<Fernand1> ebel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21016
<ebel> Seveas, There's a sparc ubuntu? I'm impressed.
<Seveas> torpor, you need the manpages-dev package
<Seveas> torpor, manpages-posix and manpages-posix-dev are good too
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: is there a vim package for file higlighting common file types?
<Illusion_of_Art> Okay. It runs fine except the mouse jumps around a bit and causes some havoc. I didn't think I was running the wrong one until starting my A+ class
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, just type :syntax on inside vim ;)
<torpor> Seveas, thanks very much!  any other 'devtools i normally take for granted' that i ought to sniff out?
<Seveas> torpor, build-essential
<Chrono86> just got nvidia drivers and xgl installed...gonna reboot...wish me luck
<Zambezi> Seveas, Should I activate SSL with some command? I tried to login with FTPS in the GUI, but it didn't work.
<torpor> Seveas, got that, thanks!
<torpor> E: Couldn't find package manpages-posix
<Aagni> hi all
<hector> alguien puede ayudarme
<fyrestrtr> !info manpages-posix
<ubotu> manpages-posix: Manual pages about using POSIX system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.16-1 (dapper), package size 842 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<hector> a instalar ael amsn
<lamego> troymit99, sudp apt-get install manpages-dev
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> torpor: enable multiverse
<Aagni> i am struggling to enable 3D rendering on my ATI card
<lamego> ops, i mean torpor
<CoOlGhOsT> hey. can anyone tell me how to get syntax highligthing, searchhighllighting etc. working default in vi(m)?
<torpor> oh.
<hector> necesito ayuda
<torpor> multiverse..
<hector> please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-201-129-183-190.prod-infinitum.com.mx!#ubuntu-es]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shining> Aagni: which branch?
<Aagni> CoOlGhOsT, use :set hlsearch
<Elios> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Aagni> shining, branch?
<ompaul> Seveas, you reading my mind
<torpor> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<torpor> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<shining> Aagni: dri should work out of the box on dapper and edgy
<Aagni> shining, 6.06
<torpor> thats ^^ multiverse right?
<Seveas> torpor, that's just for backports
<Aagni> shining, how do i know its working?
<Seveas> torpor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 is more complete
<Thunderpants> how do i install xgl and compiz? apt-get xgl compiz?
<shining> Aagni: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<Seveas> !xgl > Thunderpants
<Thunderpants> thx Seveas
<CoOlGhOsT> Aagni: cool... is there an rc file for it somewhere?
<sergiol> how can i do  dpkg-reconfigure '^gs*'
<chris007> hi
<Aagni> CoOlGhOsT: yes ..in Vi, do a :e $VIM/_vimrc
<Seveas> CoOlGhOsT, ~/.vimrc
<sergiol> all pack's beginning with gs
<Aagni> shining: done .. what next?
<Aagni> shining: it has a a -- direct rendering: No
<ebel> Fernand1, you getting those PMs?
<CoOlGhOsT> cool thanks Seveas and Aagni
<shining> Aagni: and just before?
<Seveas> sergiol, dpkg -l | awk '/ii/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Seveas> sergiol, dpkg -l 'gs*' | awk '/ii/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Seveas> the first one wil reconfigure them all ;)
<shining> Aagni: do you see a OpenDriver line?
<Seveas> the second only gs*
<Fernand1> ebel: yes. ALready replied. Are you getting mine?
<fyrestrtr> I was just about to say....are you sure about that?
<torpor> Seveas, okay thanks.. i think its sorted now ..
<ebel> Fernand1, No.... weird...
<eternalswd> TheEye, are you sure your boot order is correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Aagni> no shining, cant seem to find one
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-201-129-183-190.prod-infinitum.com.mx!#ubuntu-es]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Fernand1> ebel: Okay. aNYWAY, I asked if you could give me an example of something I could put in the terminal to see if those commands worked. SInce it's my first day with Linux(ubuntu).
<santa99> he guys
<shining> Aagni: paste output in private
<santa99> where can i get the fonts for ISO-8859-15
<eCokeNCod> hey
<ebel> Fernand1, aptitude is the command line version of synaptic.
<flasher> the videos we've imported to our computer from our digital camera are pretty dark. So most things are in a black silhouette. Can a program fix the "balance' or the "contrast"? If so, which ones?
<orhthotheo> Fernand1: cat /dev/urandom
<CokeNCode> right, does anyone know of a good program I can use to send thousands of emails (i'm not a spammer, this is for legitimate purposes)
<chris007> i have a problem... i am running xp on my machine i installed ubuntu. i made 10gb unpartitioned space and in ubuntu installer i made a 9gb partition for ubuntu and a 1gb partition for swap, i completed the installation and rebooted as instructed. I wasn't asked in the instalation for any bootloader options. so my machine now boots directly in windows and i don't know how to get to my new ubuntu instalation... can someone help me?
<Seveas> CokeNCode, sendmail 
<orhthotheo> CokeNCode: sendmail with a shellscript ;p
<torpor> any other good sources worth having?
<trygg> How do i mount a .bin? The bin2iso is unsupported at the official site.
<nopcode> CokeNCode: i doubt theres a legitimate purpose for that
<eternalswd> flasher, what format is it in?
<ebel> Fernand1, So try "sudo aptitude update" and see what happens
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: mailman
<Seveas> nopcode, there is
<Zambezi> Which is the best tv-captureapplication? And please don't say MythTV. I failed to start it.
<CokeNCode> nopcode yes there is, i work for a company that is sending email to customers. requested email
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: mythtv, its the best!
<looktj> does anyone have ubuntu christian edition
<CokeNCode> fyestrtr 'mailman' ... thanks
<orhthotheo> how can i capture movies of the screen?
<CokeNCode> does it read the addresses from an excel file ?
<fyrestrtr> orhthotheo: sudo apt-get install istanbul
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: lol no.
<eternalswd> Zambezi, I'm not sure but mencoder might be able to do it.
<orhthotheo> fyrestrtr: i dont use sudo :p
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, But I couldn't even configure MySQL.
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr does 'mailman' read addresses from an excel file ... oh darn
<CokeNCode> oh k, that's kind of a requirement ... :/
<Fernand1> ebel: it works
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: I don't think that's mythv's fault.
<CokeNCode> or at the very least ... a text file
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: nothing will do that, unless it runs on Windows.
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr how about from a textfile
<eternalswd> orhthotheo, what format of movies?
<torpor> okay.. anyone got any suggestions for other sources/repo's to set up?  any particularly trick ubuntu repositories out there, or is it all pretty much 'use what ubuntu give you'?
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr why not, open office uses the same excel file format
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: why don't you read up on it? It is one of the most widely used mailing list software in the world. Runs some of the biggest lists.
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, I know, but MythTV needs MySQL. So if MySQL doesn't work, MythTV won't.
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr thanks
<CokeNCode> will do
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: fwiw, I have no problems with mythtv or mysql.
<TheGateKeeper> torpor: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<eternalswd> Zambezi, what problems are you having with mysql?
<chris007> is it there a way to make the ubuntu.bin file (needed for my windows loader to dualboot xp and ubuntu) directly form windows xp? i've installed a program witch alows me to read ext3 partitions but i can't use dd for windows to make that file...
<torpor> so there are, like, ubuntu 'game' repositories, etc?
<TheGateKeeper> !seveas > torpor
<Zambezi> eternalswd, Too long ago, but I can check again. I just need to find the Howto.
<eternalswd> chris007, why not use grub?
<Fernand1> ebel: the command worked. Now what?
<ebel> Fernand1, The Universe/Mulitverse repositories can be added manually by editing the /etc/apt/source.list file (using sudo)
<orhthotheo> fyrestrtr: this istanbul is very strange, it get no icon in the notification area
<orhthotheo> using fvwm
<orhthotheo> is it some gnomething?
<Flannel> chris007: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chris007> eternalswd: i can't bnoot in ubuntu.. my machine boots directly into windows
<chris007> thanks flannel :)
<Fernand1> Well. I tried adding the repositories by going to  "System>Administration>SOftware properties" and then adding something into Ubuntu 6.0.8 TSL(something like that) (Source)
<Fernand1> and after that I got the warnings in synoptic package manager
<ebel> Fernand1, Can you delete that added repository?
<Fernand1> Maybe. NOt sure how to do it. As I said before, it is my first day
<ebel> Fernand1, well try clicking on add, then select Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, and click on all the check boxes
<Aagni> shining: u around?
<shining> Aagni: yes
<onikos> is there any kernel source(about 50MB) of ubuntu that match a kernel version of a certain ubuntu installation?
<ebel> Fernand1, ("offical supported", "restricted copyright", "universe" and "multiverse")
<ebel> Fernand1, then click add, and then reload.
<epitaf-laptop> is there a way to calibrate a mouse pad in ubuntu?
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, If I ask very nice, could you please be me support? I need to configure it until 16.00 GMT 0. About 15 hours left.
<fyrestrtr> epitaf-laptop: tptools
<ebel> Is it possible to disable a laptop trackpad when a mouse is plugged in?
<flasher> eternalswd: wmv format
<epitaf-laptop> fyrestrtr, sweet, thanks
<BoneyOne> on a new 6.06 install after using the sudo command a few times it seems to be broken, error is sudo: unable to lookup boneyone-laptop via gethostbyname() when I try to sudo or gksudo
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: what do you need help with exactly? I am about to go to bed, so if its something quick -- then sure.
<eternalswd> flasher, through a browser?
<flasher> eternalswd: nope
<Dev05> Hi there! I did a dist-upgrade yesterday nigth and it installed an update for lib-vte. Now Synaptic won't start because it can't find that lib. What's going on???
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, It'll take longer. I'll try myself. Probably I won't make it.
<eternalswd> flasher, how is it being accessed?
<epitaf-laptop> fyrestrtr, know if there's an equivalent i xubuntu?
<kit^> has anyone been able to transfer video onto a zen vision M sucessfully and get it in it the video folder and working??
<Elios> well since webmin is out
<fyrestrtr> it should work in xubuntu
<Elios> some one want to help me getting swat working
<Kyja> why do .exe applications stopped haveing wine as the default program? it now is terminal !! how can I fix this so I dont have to type wine in the open with other application field?
<lordhelmet> Dev05: try reinstalling synaptic from commandline apt-get
<epitaf-laptop> fyrestrtr, ok
<flasher> eternalswd: we imported the movie from digital movie camera onto the computer. we want to burn the movie files onto DVD. but before burning, we'd like to fix the "light balance"
<eternalswd> Kyja, right click on an exe and go to properties
<Dev05> lordhelmet, OK, I'll let you know. Thanks!
<Blissex> Kyja: look for the 'binmisc' executable type handler.
<Fernand1> ebel: thanks
<ebel> Fernand1, that worked?
<Dev05> lordhelmet, That's weird thought, dist-upgrade shouldn't break your system...
<Dev05> though*
<Kyja> :/ in what tab is this? the open with tab has "wine windows emulator" as an enty
<BoneyOne> I recieve the following error "sudo: unable to lookup boneyone-laptop via gethostbyname()" when I try to sudo or gksudo
<Kyja> this must be what you are refering to
<lordhelmet> yes tis weird..have you tried logging out, logging back in? maybe an env variable didn't get updated....maybe try rebooting even
<Dev05> lordhelmet, Yeah, done all of that. Now it finished re-installing... Let me see.
<Kyja> and it stopped working. and firefox and chatzilla have been quiting on there own :/ something funny going on.
<Dev05> lordhelmet, synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<epitaf-laptop> fyrestrtr, are you sure its called "tptools"? i did a search in the package manager without luck
<Kyja> but I rebootedd so we will see.
<Kyja> but this wine thing has be bugged.
<TheGame> any1 know how to disable touchpad
<eternalswd> flasher, I'm not sure but avidemux might be able to do it.  If not I'm sure mencoder can do it though you'd have to look up the documentation on it.
<Dev05> Same error as before.
<jrib> BoneyOne: your /etc/hosts should have a line that looks like this: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost HOSTNAME
<Kyja> gnomebaker wont launch
<jrib> BoneyOne: where HOSTNAME is whatever is in /etc/hostname
<Kyja> this just gets better and better grrrr
<ebel> TheGame, I've seen something about disabling the touchpad when typing on Linux.
<s|k> 2M + 64kb = how many kb?
<TheGame> hmm
<TheGame> that would be nice too
<ebel> TheGame, Don't have any links. google search.
<TheGame> will try
<jrib> Dev05: that is because you are using compiz repositories, search ubuntuforums.org for libvte and you'll find the fix
<eternalswd> Kyja, yes the open with tab, make sure "wine windows emulator" is selected
<jrib> Dev05: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668
<Dev05> jrib, O-o... Wow, that's the last thing I'd think about. Thanks!
<sergiol> tks
<Kyja> :o I think I know what happened.
<sergiol> what's the meaning of rc in begining of dpkg -l lines
<Kyja> an darn windows installer launched and wrote temp files and then could not delete.
<TheGame> heres the problem
<Kyja> it sabotaged my system
<Ayano_> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running?
<TheGame> ive found a lot of howtos to disable the touchpad
<TheGame> but whenever i try synclient -l
<flasher> eternalswd: do you know of a program that can fix the "light balance" or contrast of a movie file (in wmv) on Windows XP?
<fyrestrtr> Ayano_: lsb_release -a
<TheGame> i get a memory error even though ive enabled it in xorg
<Goshawk> this is a package creation wuestion about the ubuntu policy: is it legal that a package replaces or changes a configuration file of another package?
<jrib> sergiol: removed but config files remain.  The first few lines of output should explain the letters
<eigenlambda> how do i build a package?
<Dev05> jrib, The ln think did it. Thanks!
<Ayano_> ty fyrestrtr
<sergiol> how can i remove the remaining?
<jrib> Goshawk: you may want to try #ubuntu-motu
<sergiol> conf files?
<Goshawk> jrib: ok thanks
<sergiol> dpkg --purge does not work
<cfedde> installing postgresql-8.1 on an ubuntu box is breaking for me with this error: Error: Could not parse locale out of pg_controldata output.  Am I just overlooking domething?
<sergiol> :(
<ebel> eigenlambda, Look at the main-guide package.
<ebel> eigenlambda, it has a guide on how to be a package maintainer (ie make your own package)
<jrib> sergiol: purge might work if you reinstall the package and then purge
<Aagni> shining: thanks mate
<Warbo> Anyone know why my teddy is dead?
<Aagni> working like a charm
<Aagni> Warbo: u hit it too har?
<Warbo> Running xteddy in E16 all I get is a white ghost in the shape of the teddy :(
<Aagni> Warbo: u hit it too hard?
<jrib> Warbo: was he ever alive?
<Christopher> Can someone tell me the default password for root?
<jrib> !root > Christopher
<nopcode> Christopher: jehova
<Aagni> Christopher: non
<santa99> he guys ext3 is only a extended ext2 or isn't it ?
<Christopher> Why does ubuntu do all this sudo crap
<Warbo> ext3=ext2+journal
<IceOwl> ext3 is the journaling version of ext2
<Aagni> santa99: i suppose so .. an advanced version of ext2
<IceOwl> yeah, what Warbo said :P
<TheGateKeeper> eigenlambda: this what you are after? http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Aagni> does anyone know how to enable Fn keys on laptop
<Flannel> Christopher: Because it has benefits over using root, as explained on that webpage
<Aagni> or map them
<santa99> Aagni, this should be done by default
<Aagni> santa99: how do i check if it is?
<Christopher> Well, them how do I rmdir if I dont know the password?
<epitaf-laptop> Is there a need for a antivirus program in ubuntu? Or is the fact that almost all viruses are written for Windows enough to not install one?
<Aagni> epitaf-laptop: i never have
<santa99> Aagni, hold on a moment i look for the program name
<Dev05> epitaf-laptop, There is. No need to.
<sergiol> what means pn ?
<Warbo> I really want to use xteddy (don't ask) but I can't even start a different window manager in a different X server, since I have to use Xorg-air and it complains if I try to open a new session
<Flannel> Christopher: it's your own user password
<lamego> Christopher, you don't thats why you need sudo, to protect against people that can damage the system
<Aagni> santa99: sure
<santa99> Aagni, hotekey-setup
<ebel> epitaf-laptop, AFAIK there are anti-viruses on linux to detect windows viruses.
<santa99> Aagni, this is the program which has done on my laptop
<lamego> if you dont know the passwrod you shouldn't be deleting root owned files
<epitaf-laptop> Aagni, Dev05 hm.. ok
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the extra resposity link in Ubuntu
<sergiol> in the beginning ogf dpkg -l lines (not on man page)?
<nopcode> lamego: that is assuming that the user is a moron
<Aagni> santa99: not found
<Aagni> do i need to install it
<lamego> nopcode, uh ? only morons delete important files ?
<santa99> Aagni, realised right now
<epitaf-laptop> ebel, ok
<BoneyOne> jrib: yes, the hosts file is mission the info, but i can't open it other than read-only since sudo does not work
<BoneyOne> mission=missing
<Warbo> I delete important files all the time and I'm not.... oh wait
<nopcode> lamego: root should be able to use a root shell instead of doing sudo all the time
<jrib> BoneyOne: reboot and choose 'recovery mode' from the grub menu
<lamego> BoneyOne, boot from a cd using recovery mode
<BoneyOne> k, thx
<santa99> Aagni, i have no idea what to do else sorry
<lamego> Warbo, oh you must be my hero, you never deleted a file by accident :)
<acon> Hi, does anyone know where the applications are on Ubuntu? I've only found menus with launchers and a list of processes in System Monitior, but no representation of applications.
<TheGateKeeper> nopcode: that's possible too
<Warbo> lamego: I uninstalled libc6 about a week ago
<shining> Aagni: though, some ppl prefer using fglrx instead of the open source drivers, even with r200. but r200 dri drivers should be reasonably good
<Warbo> acon: Try in /usr/bin
<ebel> acon, Do you not have an Applications menu?
<lamego> acon, applications are distributed across several directories according to the files type
<Blissex> acon: '/usr/bin' most of them, also the docs are in '/usr/share/doc/' and the 'man' pages in '/usr/share/man/man1/'
<acon> Warbo: does that contain applications. I only thought it contained executable files
<Warbo> acon: What do you mean by applications then?
<lamego> Warbo, the set of files which builds an application
<ebel> acon, On Linux (and unix), applications are normally spread over many directoies.
<nopcode> you might want to grab a copy of microsoft windows
<acon> Warbo: Like what you find in the Applications directory on a Mac
<Warbo> I have never used a Mac
<acon> Or on the dock (also on Mac)
<ebel> acon,  Linux doesn't really do that.
<Warbo> If you want a dock then take a look at gdesklets, adesklets and cairo-dock
<acon> Nice Icons that shows you if the application is running and that you can throw in the trash to get rid of the application
<ebel> acon, And on OSX, applications are really folders that contain executables (and other stuff). :)
<Thunderpants> does any part of gdesklets work?
<ebel> acon, use aptitude (or synaptic or apt-get) to delete an application from ubuntu.
<acon> ebel: That is an implementation issue
<Warbo> acon: That is a different UI implementation. I don't know of a window manager that does that, but E16's icon box is similar
<ebel> Warbo, I'm sure GNUStep does it as well. :)
<nopcode> i mean who cares about guis anyways
<Warbo> I have never tries GNUStep
<acon> I guess Gnome is very Document centric, which works for document based applications like open office, but doesn't work as well for applications like Rhythmbox
<Thunderpants> must be me: i start gdesklets, choose any of the 5 weather applets on offer, and gdesklets shits itself
<ebel> GNUStep is open source NextStep. OSX is based on NextStep.
<Warbo> acon: Rhythmbox implements it's own library system anyway (and I hate Rhythmbox. I use Amarok and Listen)
<ebel> So I'm /assuming/ it's a similar UI.
<Warbo> ebel: Does GNUStep run on Darwin? That would be a cool comparison :)
<ebel> Warbo, Hmm, I don't know... Interesting idea though...
<acon> Warbo: the problem with rhythmbox is that it quits when I closes its window, since that is the only option since there is no representation for applications in Gnome
<mrDaniel> is there maybe the compatibility-list for grafic-cards which are supported by Xgl+compiz?
<Warbo> acon: Ermmm, you can minimise it?
<ebel> acon, Eh? I've been able to get rhythmbox to stay open in the background. I think....
<Warbo> And Listen and Amarok can live in the notification area
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone know where I can get more Ubuntu repositories?
<mrDaniel> the point is: i have a GeForce Go 7600 and Xgl+compiz is very buggy
<mr3vil> hi @ all
<Dev05> mrDaniel, Xgl IS buggy.
<Warbo> Led_Zeppelin: What for? If you need a certain application then search for a repo for it. It is a bad idea to randomly add loads of repos that contain crap
<Thunderpants> mr3vil, hix805
<Led_Zeppelin> Warbo: isn't there a website that does this?
<Warbo> Led_Zeppelin: apt-get.org does that for Debian, but I use Google if I want a certain app which is not in Ubuntu
<Thunderpants> ?
<apallo19> i am having problems, and it's making me want to quit linux all together
<Dev05> apallo19, What's that?
<dicesquirrel> Question... after a recent apt-get upgrade, gnome-mud ceased working, giving me the error "gnome-mud: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Where would I get this package? Doing sudo apt-get install libvte tells me there's no package by that name.
<ebel> acon, when I start rhythmbox I get a little musical note beside the clock (next to the gaim icon) clicking on that gets rid of rhythmbox but keep running and playing.
<Dev05> dicesquirrel, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<TheGateKeeper> apallo19: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<Warbo> I suppose now would be a good time to fix Xorg. Does anyone know why the two "major" version numbers of an Xorg module might not match? I'll try and get the name of the module
<ebel> acon, More than just minimizing it.
<Juhaz> dicesquirrel, the package is libvte4
<mrDaniel> @Dev05 "Xgl IS buggy", ok now I understand :)
<dicesquirrel> Ah!
<Dev05> mrDaniel, It's just in a too early stage of development.
<dicesquirrel> Juhaz: libvte4 is already the newest version.
<acon> ebel: I'm just used to closing windows with the x-button in the corner of the window and not have the application quit on me
<TheGateKeeper> apallo19: not only but also: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Dev05> dicesquirrel, Did you run the command I sent you?
<Warbo> libexa.so is giving me problems. It is in xserver-xorg-core, but I have screwed it up with AIGLX
<Warbo> acon: There is a button next to the X, it is called minimise
<dicesquirrel> Dev05, yes, and I got nothing but a new prompt. Didn't find anything
<apallo19> TheGateKeeper: Thank you, but that's not what i want
<acon> Warbo: I know, I just have to teach my hand
<Warbo> (well, for me it is on the opposite side of the titlebar)
<mrDaniel> and what is with the AIXGL (or AIGLX) projekt?
<Dev05> dicesquirrel, Your problems should be solved with that.
<dan2> evening
<Warbo> AIGLX is indirect rendering extensions for the standard Xorg
<apallo19> i want to take my shared folder on windows (my mp3's speciffically) and mount that folder as a drive
<Thunderpants> !xgl > mrDaniel
<Dev05> apallo19, You'll need Samba.
<dicesquirrel> Genius! Thank you, Dev05! You're my hero.
<Warbo> XGL is a different X server, based on Xorg
<apallo19> i am using samba
<dicesquirrel> And this is why I continue to use Ubuntu. Superb support.
<shining> xgl doesn't seem to be the way to go
<shining> aiglx is in edgy
<Dev05> dicesquirrel, Na, another guy in this IRC actually told me that :)
<dan2> how do I adjust my display settings from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 so it fits my monitor's resolution properly?
<dicesquirrel> Regardless, the community here is second-to-none.
<apallo19> all of the guides tell me to make a folder in /media/, which i do, using sudo mkdir /media/mp3s
<TheGateKeeper> apallo19: easiest way is to use konqueror
<Warbo> There REALLY needs to be a proper help.ubuntu.com page for AIGLX, since the current one just links to a forum page which has screwed up my regular Xorg
<boredandstupid> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shining> dan2: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something
<dan2> ok
<wefwef> inux-ifed
<wefwef> <jrib> oppN|RgX-[i] : d
<apallo19> i dont want to make a remote folder, i want to map it as a mounted drive
<jrib> wefwef: hmm?
<Dev05> apallo19, is not a network drive?
<apallo19> it's a folder shared on my windoze box
<shining> dan2: or maybe not. I don't know what's the recommended way, but you can do it by directly editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apallo19>  //windowsbox/mp3
<lamego> apallo19, your guides are correct
<TheGateKeeper> apallo19: what you do is share a windows directory, then use konqueror to navigate to it, it has a samba client built in, you only need samba if you permanently want to mount a windows share
<TheGateKeeper> !samba > apallo19
<apallo19> you hit it on the head gatekeeper
<Warbo> Cool, I have another X. Just seems that switching user with AIGLX needs sorting out
<ebel> apallo19, Nautilus (the GNOME file manager) has a sambsa client as well.
<apallo19> i want a permanantly mounted drive
<Dev05> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ebel> I think there might be a sambsa filesystem. You could have it automount then....
<lamego> apallo19, what is wrong with the guide you were writing about ?
<ebel> Gah! The hell with OSX. I'm going to install Ubuntu and see if I can get OSX on there some other time. (Like when I can find the OSX install disks)
<apallo19> it looks like it's working, but doesn't
<angenis_> shut u
<angenis_> p
<ebel> apallo19, Can you elaborote? What makes it look like it's working? What makes it look like it's not?
<Warbo> I anyone here using AIGLX, or Xorg-air?
<Warbo> *Is
<KenSentMe> DOes anyone here use the rss aggregator PenguinTV? I've added a few feeds, but they are nowhere to be seen, and i don't get any error.
<tony43242> .google penguintv
<Fernand1> I have a problem :(
<ebel> Fernand1, Oh? :)
<Fernand1> My synaptic package manager is not starting when I click on it
<tony43242> O_o Are you looking for an ubuntu package?
<Warbo> Democracy Player does a similar function, and I get it to save videos to ~/Files/Videos/Random
<tony43242> Kensentme: Are you looking for a ubuntu package for it?
<KenSentMe> tony43242: no, it's already in the repo's, i have a problem with it
<apallo19> this is the 1st error i get:
<apallo19> #ubuntu
<Zambezi> Isn't it unsecure to install Apache2 and MySQL which is package MythTV need?
<apallo19> oops
<Fernand1> When I try opening Synaptic Package Manager. NOthing happens. It's supposed to open but instead it shows up for a fraction of a second and dissappears.
<apallo19> " mount: only root can mount //server/share on /media/mp3s
<Fernand1> can anybody help me with this?
<Warbo> apallo19: sudo
<Dev05> Fernandl, You just did a dist-update, right?
<apallo19> i am using sudo
<Warbo> oh
<Warbo> Maybe "sudo -s -H" then do it without the sudo?
<apallo19> then i do a sudo mount -a
<Warbo> (then ctrl-D to become normal user again)
<Dev05> Fernand1, dist-upgrade, well.
<ebel> Huh, looks like there is no real difference between dapper live cd and install cd....
<apallo19> then it tells me the folder /media/mp3s, which i just created, doesn't exist
<Warbo> ebel: They are one: "desktop CD". The only others are non-GUI (server, alternate, etc.)
<Warbo> It saves money for ShipIt :)
<ebel> Warbo, yeah, just noticing that.... Certainly makes the installer much more user friendly. :)
<Fernand1> Dev05: Yes. I just did a dist-upgrade
<Dev05> Fernand1, Run: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<Warbo> ebel: I was using my PC normally whilst the installer was going in the background :)
<TheGateKeeper> ebel: which one more user friendly??
<Dev05> Fernand1, Everything should be fine after.
<andouar> hi
<Warbo> hi
<m4rk> hello trendsetters
<ebel> TheGateKeeper, well now you have a full OS while installing, as opposed to a 1992 crappy terminal thingie
<Fernand1> Dev05
<m4rk> my "hemp" slippers are starting to smell
<Fernand1> DevO5: Can you repeat that but in ALL CAPS so I can see what letter is which? I'll translate it to lower-caps as I write it
<m4rk> ebel: I like the crappy terminal in '92
<Mez> m4rk: lol - if i dont wash my feet often enough they start smelling of hemp
<m4rk> ebel: liked*
<Warbo> I was web browsing, listening to stuff, chatting, etc. while installing
<Warbo> Beats Ark Linux's tetris-while-installing
<Warbo> (or Arch? I forget which)
<Dev05> Fernand1, SUDO LN -S /USR/LIB/LIBVTE.SO.9 /USR/LIB/LIBVTE.SO.4
<m4rk> Mez: that must smell nice
<Mez> m4rk: lol - not really
<Warbo> Dev05: Terminals are case-sensitive you know......
<TheGateKeeper> ebel: well the full OS only works if you have enough RAM etc, on my PC I have to use the 'crappy terminal thingie' and most of the time I actually prefer the 'crappy terminal thingie' :-)
<m4rk> I haven't had linux since slackware and that was in about 1992-1995
<Warbo> I was using 5GB swap, so I was OK
<Fernand1> k
<Fernand1> it didn't give me any output
<KenSentMe> Where can i put a request to add a newer version of a certain package to edgy then there is now?
<m4rk> ahh those were the days. none of this newfangled internet
<TheGateKeeper> ebel: my P3 test box to be precise
<Dev05> Warbo, I know, the guy couldn't see, that's all.
<Fernand1> warbo: I told Dev05 to give it to me in all caps so I could see what letters were which
<drbashir> Ok, im lost, how do I get my iPaq to work? ried installing multisync and synce, but now I'm stuck not finding "synce-serial-config" anywhere on my filesystem
<lamego> Fernand1, you are creating a link, there is no output expected, unless you get an error
<Warbo> Internet was arounf in '92. World Wide Web wasn't though
<Fernand1> lmaego: THank you
<Mez> KenSentMe, what package ?
<m4rk> yes Warbo
<KenSentMe> Mez: PenguinTV
<`m0> hi, have anyone installed gnome network manager?
<m4rk> fsp and xview were the go
<Fernand1> Dev05: Thanks. It works now :)
<Fernand1> bye
<Fernand1> really appretiate the help
<drbashir> *sigh* laptop battery almost dead already :((
#ubuntu 2006-08-19
<Dev05> Np
<Mez> KenSentMe: seeing as it's not in debian - try contacting the ubuntu maintainer
<m4rk> drbashir: is it one of those exploding sony ones?
<`m0> so anyone install gnome network manager?
<Mez> KenSentMe, I believe that is dholbach
<`m0> I don't know http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<m4rk> `mo: yes i have
<drbashir> No, its a Promedion, just noticed the difference between windows and ubuntu, that ubuntu really likes to suck on my batt power a lot :(
<KenSentMe> Mez: thanx
<m4rk> `m0: i'm using it as we speak. it's grrrrreatttt!
<dalila> i have a printing issue, lexmark z45 was identified by ubuntu latest, however driver recommended is z42,  job stays in queue and also test page wont print,  any way to force the queue to print?
<`m0> m4rk: i am having problems with it, how did you add it to the panel?
<m4rk> oh yeah
<KenSentMe> Mez: where did you find the package maintainer?
<drbashir> Im just buse for less than an hour and its already 32% left from full
<m4rk> `m0: err let me try to remember
<m4rk> `m0: i remember it was there and i accidentally removed it
<sergiol> I AM IN TROUBLE
<Mez> KenSentMe, I acutally found it in the package - but best place to look is somewhere like here
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/penguintv/1.02-0ubuntu5
<Melectaus--> Can somone helo me. i have my harddrive partitioned on my laptop, and installed ubuntu then windows. when installing windows it changed it from the grub bootloader to the windows one. i tried installing the grib bootloader from the ubuntu disc but cant get it to work. can anyone help me out??
<Melectaus--> help*
<Warbo> !grub > Melectaus--
<drbashir> while I could work in windows for more than 2 1/2
<dalila> anyone care to help me
<Dev05> Melactaus--, Does GRUB start up at least?
<dalila> i have a printing issue, lexmark z45 was identified by ubuntu latest, however driver recommended is z42,  job stays in queue and also test page wont print,  any way to force the queue to print?
<`m0> m4rk: I really don't see that panel..
<Mez> !tell Melectaus-- about grub
<sergiol> i need very much ghostscript
<`m0> m4rk: Can you please tell me how you installed it?
<Dev05> !GRUB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GRUB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dev05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<`m0> m4rk: I really like this : http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<Melectaus--> crap
<sergiol> but its installation packages are getting each time worse
<m4rk> `m0: i'm just trying to remember hang on
<drbashir> where can I find "synce-serial-config"?
<Melectaus--> is there anywhere i can download grub and burn it to disc to install it?
<m4rk> `m0: yes t hat is how mine looks (but with different networks)
<sergiol> now i have a message Can't find initialization file gs_init.ps.
<`m0> m4rk: obviously:) Could you please guide me how you installed it?
<pianoboy3333> I get a very interesting error when running gksudo synaptic: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Melectaus--> tried source forge but it only seemed to have different variations of grub
<m4rk> you have to set some config file to allow network manager to manage your interfaces
<Melectaus--> ?
<jean> Hola
<Melectaus--> is there anyone that could help me out?
<Mez> Melectaus--, check the private message from ubotu
<m4rk> `m0: so you add it in the standard add/remove thingy
<Melectaus--> ohh my bad thanks
<dalila> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fernand1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<m4rk> `m0: u done that yet m8?
<`m0> m4rk: I really don't know how I installed it, I just apt-get gnome-network-manager
<`m0> m4rk: I really don't know if that is the correct way
<drbashir> where can I find "synce-serial-config"? pretty please?
<dalila> does anyone know if lexmark z45 willl work with ubuntu 6.0.6
<drbashir> my .synce dir is empty
<bigfuzzyjesus> dalila, lexmark isnt notoriously good with ubuntu
<m4rk> `m0: yep that's excellent
<m4rk> so now you've tried to run it?
<`m0> m4rk: is that how you did it?
<`m0> m4rk: yes, cause I don't see it as it was in the picture
<dalila> bigfuzzyjesus: no hope at all
<k0shi> Can anyone help me with installing drivers for Senao NL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 200mw PCMCIA WiFi 802.1 card?
<m4rk> `m0: you need to comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces i think
<poison> what is the difference between smbfs and cifs?
<bigfuzzyjesus> dalila, i never said there was no hope
<k0shi> Xubuntu is seeing it as a HermesI when in fact it is a Prism2
<m4rk> `m0: to allow network manager to manage your interfaces
<m4rk> i think that's how i did it
<`m0> m4rk: What should I comment out?
<bigfuzzyjesus> dalila, its just not going to be easy.... why dont you search the forums
<dalila> i did search did not find anything
<m4rk> `m0: everything except the loopback iface lo inet loopback
<m4rk> and auto lo
<k0shi> m4ark: Can you help me with some WiFi troubles?
<k0shi> m4rk*
<sergiol> people in #ghostscript is recommending me to ask my questions here
<m4rk> k0shi: I am not an expert dude
<sergiol> I AM IN TROUBLE
<sergiol> i need very much ghostscript
<m4rk> k0shi: I only installed this myself like 2 weeks ago and all i've used it for is surfing the net and chatting
<k0shi> oh
<sergiol> but its installation packages are getting each time worse
<m4rk> k0shi: i can try
<sergiol> now i have a message Can't find initialization file gs_init.ps.
<nonex> PPl wtf?? problem synaptic
<nonex> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TheGateKeeper> drbashir: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136257
<k0shi> m4rk: You dont know about installing drivers for a PCMCIA card do you?
<m4rk> k0shi: sorry mate i've never done it on ubuntu.
<k0shi> thanks anyways
<[sharma] > i have a strange problem : if i start the pc the network is disabled. then i have to click on activate in the network manager (eth0) , which results in an error message (could not activate) but then i can ping hosts in my own subnet. then i have to manually run "sudo route add default gw ip.of.gateway" to get wan access. do u have a suggestion so i can start the pc without configuring the network each time ?
<m4rk> k0shi: try googling pcmcia wifi ubuntu howto or summink
<k0shi> ok
<drbashir> TheGateKeeper, Thx, and I saw in synaptic that I had to install synce-serial.... doh ^^
<m0> m4rk: http://pastebin.ca/138037  what should I comment out here?
<TheGateKeeper> drbashir: you have heard of google :-)  ---> synce-serial-config install ubuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> dalila, i dont know what to tell you, did you check the wiki?
<m4rk> m0: everything but the first two lines
<m4rk> m0: I think...
<m4rk> so comment out lines 4->
<m4rk> with # symbols
<`m0> m4rk: including  auto eht0
<`m0> ?
<m4rk> you might have to re-start network manager or something im not sure
<m4rk> `m0: yeah i think so
<n3rdism> im having trouble mounting my secondary harddrive, says i have to mount it as root. i made adjusted my fstab and still isnt working, any ideas?
<Jeruvy> ifdown/ifup, no restarting required
<drbashir> TheGateKeeper, ehm, yeah, sorry, im usually good whith google, just my head isn't 100% right now :|
<`m0> m4rk: I am done
<m4rk> m0: this is how mine looks http://pastebin.ca/138040
<redguy> n3rdism, did you add the 'user' option
<xan_> Hi
<`m0> m4rk: What should I do now
<n3rdism> redguy: i just did defaults
<redguy> n3rdism, or 'users'.. not sure
<xan_> Can you help me with permisions with intel hda sound
<drbashir> and im stressed a bit couse ubuntu like to drain power from my battery very fast
<lamego> n3rdism, you need the user option to allow it to be mounted with a regular user
<`m0> m4rk: yes :) it is similar
<xan_> What are the dev I have to touch?
<poison> does anyone know that main difference between CIFS and SMBFS? I can mount and read a windows share with CIFS I can mount using SMBFS but unable to read for some reason.
<lamego> n3rdism, do you want it auto mounted on boot ?
<n3rdism> lamego: ill try that
<TheGateKeeper> drbashir: I cooking on gas tonight, can answer question which I know bugger all about :-) don't worry we all get those days
<n3rdism> lamego: that'd be nice :D
<`m0> m4rk: how do I run the the network manager now :)
<lamego> n3rdism, so you dont need to care about mouting it with a regular user
<lamego> n3rdism, add it to the fstab with the prorper options, and sudo mount -a
<m4rk> nm-applet is the proggy i think
<lamego> n3rdism, is it a ntfs partition ?
<redguy> n3rdism, check man mount if you need the user or users option in your fstab to make the volume mountable by other users than root
<ExxonValdeez> Is there a way to figure what build  a live cd is? As in is it for amd64 or the 32-bit build?
<pianoboy3333> It appears my synaptic is borked when I try and run `gksudo synaptic` help would be appreciated, I have posted the error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21033
<m4rk> I think you might gotta reboot or something
<bigfuzzyjesus> dalila, i dont think there is a way... sorry
<redguy> lamego, he won't neet the 'user' option if he's going to use sudo mount -a is he?
<`m0> m4rk: okay
<`m0> m4rk: Do you see the icon on the panel ?
<FurryNemesis> pianoboy3333,
<lamego> redguy, he doesnt care about the user option, he wants it mounted on boot also
<n3rdism> lamego: its ext3 and when i do sudo mount -a it says /media/hdb1 does not exist
<m4rk> yes `m0 but there was also some trick to get that running
<ExxonValdeez> nvrmind
<m4rk> you need to have a notification area showing, it appears in there
<ExxonValdeez> got it
<`m0> m4rk: Installing software on linux always deals with tricks :s
<redguy> lamego, ah
<pianoboy3333> FurryNemesis: yes.....?
<nuxien> hello
<m4rk> `m0: yeah it seems so but then it looks nice and funky and it has a cool start up sound
<FurryNemesis> pianoboy3333, git a fix
<nuxien> i would like to know the differences between testing and unstable
<Volvo> hi where to look for "Sendmail Path", i need to submit a bug report and the tool wants something in the field
<sparviero> S@luto tutto il Ch@nnel [ #ubuntu ]  --[ Siciliani Script v.1 ] -->>
<Volvo> what should i do
<FurryNemesis> pianoboy3333, had the same prob this morning, let me dig it up
<m4rk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<`m0> m4rk: hmm it rebootted
<m4rk> OK
<Kyja> ok I could use help with this... gnome baker was working now it wont launch. I have rebooted my computer as well and this still does not work for me.
<FurryNemesis> pianoboy3333, here we go - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668&highlight=libvte.so.4+synaptic
<m4rk> there's lightning outside
<FurryNemesis> there's a workaround here
<`m0> m4rk: hehe
<n3rdism> lamego: any idea why it says /media/hdb1 does not exist when i mount -a it?
<adminx> hello room
<xyblor> PROBLEM: Ubuntu doesn't want to connect remotely to my cygwin X11 server through SSH. It says "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)." When I login with the -Y switch to SSH, I get "error in locking authority file ~/.Xauthority. How do I fix this?
<cfedde> hellow channel
<m4rk> :o
<m4rk> hi cfedde
<CBMz> Umm. Hi. does anyone know of a free webhost panel?
<cfedde> :-)
<lamego> n3rdism, have you created the dir ?
<lamego> n3rdism, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<m4rk> what's the ubuntu command for traceroute anyone?
<adminx> tracert
<Mez> m4rk, tracert ?
<n3rdism> lamego: duh LOL thanks >:D
<m4rk> it dont seem to have it
<m4rk> arse
<ompaul> m4rk, less langauge and more sudo tracroute
<lamego> n3rdism, for ntfs use the following options on fstab, defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<ompaul> m4rk, sudo traceroute  << last one missing an e
<m4rk> ompaul: heh...sudo: traceroute: command not found
<n3rdism> lamego: thx but im going to be using ext3
<lamego> traceroute is not installed by default
<lamego> n3rdism, ok :)
<m4rk> lamego: ahhh right that would explain it thanks
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<m4rk> ompaul: thanks dude
<ompaul> m4rk, yw
<m4rk> lol  traceroute: unknown host sakofa.mine.nu
<n3rdism> is there a good video program i can watch dvd's with full menu support, or maybe something for vlc?
<david_> I have a Mustek 2100LP  flatbed scanner which is not USB, it is very old but still works.  Can anyone help me install the appropriate driver?
<ompaul> m4rk, you need to point it at a machine that exists :)
<lamego> m4rk, it is usual to ping the system first :)
<kevin> hello, while trying to build madwifi i get the error after doing; make. /bin/sh: line 0: cd /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory
<NickGarvey> 17 hops to google eh
<ebel> n3rdism, I though vlc did do dvd menus....
<NickGarvey> kevin: get your kernel sources
<m4rk> ah i found it
<n3rdism> ebel: well maybe its this movie, otogi zoshi, its just not cutting to the menu right away and freaks out when i just say play dvd
<ebel> Oh... Dunno about that...
<`m0> hmm
<ompaul> david_, parallel? check out xsane see if it has the necessary goodies
<`m0> I cannot run network manager
<`m0> it freezes
<`m0> I am typing nm-applet, and it doesn't do anything
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Kyja> please, why has gnomebaker stopped working??
<[sharma] > xfce4 roxx - it's much faster on a p III 450 than gnome
<david_> ompaul:  xsane errors.  My printer (which is working) is connected to my Mustek 1200 LP then to my PC.
<Warbo> When I try to start X I get: "EE Failed to load module "exa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)"
<Zambezi> Anyone tried Seveas gftp?
<[sharma] > mov eax, exa
<ompaul> `m0, try  network-admin
<Warbo> [sharma] : Sorry?
<david_> ompaul:  xsane says No Device Found
<kevin> NickGarvey, can i grab them through apt-get?
<ompaul> `m0, better yet >> gksudo network-admin
<jujimufu> I do "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17", just as it says in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild , but it says that this package does not exist. Any ideas?
<[sharma] > just kiddin
<Warbo> jujimufu: Are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<`m0> ompaul: I wanted to let network manager take control of my network
<jujimufu> Warbo: dapper
<Warbo> jujimufu: That package isn't in Dapper. linux-source-2.6.15 is though
<NickGarvey> kevin: yup.. I don't know the exact command though, but I'm sure someone knows
<`m0> ompaul: I really don't understand why i don't see the icon on the top right
<`m0> ompaul: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<kevin> NickGarvey, thanks anyway. i got the headers too
<kevin> who knows, i may need them.
<trygg> What is /dev/wacom ?
<trygg> X complains about me not having it, so it wont start
<Warbo> trygg: A graphics tablet
<DktrKranz> hello
<m4rk> `m0: what happens when you try to launch it?
<Warbo> trygg: Try messing around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (# is a comment)
<david_> so my printer is working and is connected to my Mustek 1200 LP flatbed scanner (which is not working yet, because XSane tells me no device found)  anyone have a suggestion?
<TheBlue> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my mom's new laptop, and she has a Linksys WPC54G PCMCIA 802.11g wireless card.  I have an unsecured wireless network, and her laptop simply refuses to connect to my network.
<DktrKranz> i have a problem logging in into ubuntu wiki
<`m0> m4rk: it says m0@m0=laptop:~$ nm-applet
<trygg> Warbo: Something special i should look for?
<DktrKranz> i fear i've selected "disable my account forever" :(
<`m0> m4rk: And the cursor goes to the next line empty
<DktrKranz> any suggestion?
<lophyte> anyone know what package you need to enable ntfs support in gparted?
<Warbo> trygg: There should be device sections for wacom, and in server bit at the bottom
<Warbo> !into ntfs-progs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into ntfs-progs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> dammit
<lophyte> just the name is fine :P
<lophyte> thanks
<soundray> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Warbo> No - (just ntfsprogs)
<Warbo> Exactly
<soundray> There you go Warbo, s/into/info/
<Warbo> Oh yeah, I spelt info wrong. I'm a dumbass :)
<trygg> Warbo: Really wierd, where has it come from? It wasnt there before
<ompaul> `m0, done this yet?: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<m4rk> `m0: what if you type ps -A|grep nm
<Warbo> trygg: It is added by dpkg-reconfigure (I don't know if it is there by default)
<`m0> ompaul: I removed it now and reinstalling it. Yes I did that
<dalila> bigfuzzyjesus: looking
<`m0> m4rk: i did that and i see a process assigned to it...
<m4rk> OK
<m4rk> do you have a notification area on one of your panels?
<[sharma] > whats the grep syntax for "search in all files for a text file containing mailto: " ?
<`m0> m4rk: no I don'
<Warbo> Anyone know how to fix my module-mismatch problem for X? (posted above a bit) It happened after intalling xserver-xorg-air
<m4rk> `m0: try adding one
<Warbo> "cat * | grep "mailto[:] " I would think
<soundray> [sharma] : you'd have to combine with find for that
<`m0> m4rk: But where is the location of that panel?
<`m0> m4rk: Network Monitor?
<m4rk> `m0: what do you mean?
<`m0> m4rk: How do I add one.
<[sharma] > the cat one don't work...
<Warbo> grep -f filename I think (so "grep -f * "mailto"")
<m4rk> `m0: right click on the menu bar at the top of your screen and select Add
<soundray> [sharma] : 'find . -iname *.txt -print0 | xargs -0 grep mailto: '
<`m0> m4rk: yes, but which panel ? I don't see network manager
<m4rk> I don't know :(
<m4rk> `m0: do you have the panel
<[sharma] > soundray: that works, ty
<`m0> m4rk: no I don't have the panel
<m4rk> argh i just deleted my panel!
<xyblor> ls
<`m0> lol
<jon_> Hello
<`m0> m4rk: how do you add it
<jon_> I never want to use windows again
<jon_> =)
<soundray> jon_: why not? They can be very useful, if you want some daylight in a room, say...
<poison> hello?
<jon_> soundray: what do you mean?
<ompaul> jon_, mine are PVC based
<soundray> jon_: oh, you mean that proprietary operating system.
<jon_> yes
<jon_> i meant Microsoft Windows
<ompaul> jon_, I used to have wooden ones
<jon_> =P
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> is there a command or way of telling what ram speed and  type of ram my pc uses ?
<jon_> haha
<dicesquirrel> Question... I want to install Blackshades (http://icculus.org/blackshades/) but it says the linux version is only available via SVN. I don't exactly know what this is, and I thought it might be a package, like CVS, so I tried sudo apt-get install svn, but there is no package by that name. What should I do?
<ompaul> floppyears, try sudo lshw
<Warbo> Wooden windows? You mean someone boarded them up?
<lamego> dicesquirrel, the package name is subversion
<poison> anyone know the main difference between CIFS and SMBFS?
<dicesquirrel> Ah!
<floppyears> awesome thanks ompaul
<ompaul> Warbo, no replaced them with double glazing and I want someone to tell we are offtopic :)
<jon_> whats so bad about offtopic =P
<mcphail> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jon_> i see
<jon_> ty
<dicesquirrel> lamego, do you know if there's a GUI wrapper for subversion. Basically, apt-get:synaptic::subversion:???
<mcphail> ;)
<soundray> jon_: nothing bad about it -- it should just be taken elsewhere
<dicesquirrel> Something like that?
<jon_> Has the #1 bug been fixed yet?
<lamego> dicesquirrel, no idea
<ompaul> m4rk, try gnome-panel
<sorush20> how do I get a graphics table to work in linux is there anything like sane around?
<ompaul> xsane
<lamego> dicesquirrel, are you creating an installer ?
<ompaul> jon_, we are applying patches on a daily basis
<jon_> i see
<poison> also when I added entries to fstab my mounts do not mount automatically I have to do a mount -a does this command need to go somewhere?
<m4rk> i got it back thanks ompaul
<ompaul> m4rk, great stuff
<dicesquirrel> lamego, it gives me a source directory, so I'm making it from there. Looks like I need openAL and the SDL for it, though. Do you know what those packages are called, in apt-get?
<Warbo> poison: fstab is mounted at boot or when mount -a is run
<lamego> poison, make sure you have the "auto" option, or the "defaults" which includes it
<`m0> m4rk: what was wrong
<m4rk> i deleted it by accident
<lamego> dicesquirrel, sudo apt-cache search openal dev
<poison> Where is this auto option? do I add it to the end //servname/share nfs auto ?
<`m0> m4rk: did you retrieve it
<poison> I mean servername/share /mountpoint/mount auto?
<lamego> poison, the /etc/fstab has a nice header naming each column :)
<lamego> its the options column :)
<poison> oh ok I gotcha
<jon_>  The ubuntu installer needs more choices for the timezone setting
<soundray> jon_: what's missing?
<kevin> NickGarvey, that never worked either.
<jon_> Or at least be able to set your timezone manually, e.g. GMT-6
<jon_> well
<jon_> i live in wisconsin, USA
<kevin> i installed linux-source and linux-source-2.6.15
<kevin> no differences.
<jon_> in the timezone GMT -6:00
<Tehcarp> Hello...
<jon_> there is nothing even close to my state using GMT -6:00 at all
<torpedo|dog> jon_: are you sure?
<jon_> i'm pretty sure yeah
<jon_> i looked
<poison> I have one share that is on a windows box and I can mount it but not read unless I use CIFS instead of SMBFS. Is that normal?
<clee> does edgy's gnome-panel flicker angrily at anyone else here?
<soundray> jon_: that's bog standard, you need to look again
<Tehcarp> Jon, use canada
<torpedo|dog> jon_: you should just pick Chicago, since that's a city in Central time
<Warbo> I would think that anything using GMT-6 would be OK. The only weird stuff is like choosing London gives you BST (British Summer Time)
<lamego> poison, as far as I know smbfs is enough to read windows/samba shares
<jon_> does chicago use gmt-6?
<torpedo|dog> jon_: it is configured using cities so that it is intelligent about daylight saving time.
<Tehcarp> Anyone super skilled in this whole linux thing that could talk me through how I might get this one game I just love to play to work on Linux??? It's not a complicated game or anything... it's just Apprentice
<poison> I was able to read and write a couple of days ago but now for some reason I can not unless I mount as CIFS
<torpedo|dog> jon_: you're in central time, so is Chicago
<lamego> Tehcarp, is it a linux game ?
<torpedo|dog> jon_: that and technically it's UTC-5 right now ;)
<eyeinthesky> hi to all
<lamego> i mean, linux version
<rustlerharv> i almost thought my linux was a gonner
<Tehcarp> no, but It would be cool of you if you looked at it to see if it was possible
<jon_> wait what
<jon_> aggh whatever
<lamego> Tehcarp, so you should be looking for help on a Wine channel :)
<Tehcarp> I can get a link to it for you...
<Tehcarp> Ok, what is a wine channel?
<lamego> Wine/Cedega
<Tehcarp> #wine ?
<lamego> no idea if there is a channel on freenode for it
<bbrazil> #winehq
<torpedo|dog> jon_: just use Chicago and don't worry :)
<eyeinthesky> anyone who tries to run xgl with ati 9550 with dapper ?
<jeff303> getting this in a FF crash (on the std err I assume): The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.  This probably reflects a bug in the program.  The error was 'BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)'
<unkn0wn2u> I upgraded from breezy and now mplayer doesn't start and says missing libpolyp-0.8.so.0 , what should i do?
<lamego> Tehcarp, also give a read on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jujimufu> I just did "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15" and it finished, but there are no new files in /usr/src/
<Tehcarp> k thanks lamego
<lamego> Juftus, you will need to untar the file yourself
<lamego> its linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 on /usr/src
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: try this: 'sudo apt-get install libao-polyp'
<soundray> jeff303: are you running Xgl?
<rustlerharv> is there any way to get more fonts for open office
<Malagmyr> I'm using the graphical installer on the livecd. If I resize my NTFS partition, do I lose all the data, or will WinXP still be bootable with some work?
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, not found
<KillerDemon> does anybody know how to remove windows vista (on a apart partition) without making the old xp partition unbootable? because i want to install linux on the vista paprtition
<soundray> !info libao-polyp
<ubotu> Package libao-polyp does not exist in dapper
<soundray> oh
<NickGarvey> Malagmyr: defrag first!
<Tehcarp> The game I am trying to play is nowhere near as complicated as WoW or BF2
<Tehcarp> it's a 2d card game...
<lamego> Tehcarp, so try it with wine
<IceOwl> Malagmyr: I would recommend against resizing partitions, especially those for other operating systems
<kitche> Malagmyr: that is a tricky part since you might lose some data if you partition the ntfs down to far
<TheGame> is there a way to edit whats in the places menu in gnome
<soundray> !info libpolyp0
<ubotu> Package libpolyp0 does not exist in dapper
<lamego> Tehcarp, sudo atp-get install wine
<lamego> ops, apt
<TheGame> like i want to get rid of the desktop item on th eplaces menu
<Malagmyr> Thanks, guys. I'll run some windowsy partition programs to downsize the partition first then
<Warbo> I would recommend GParted over any Windows partitioner
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, libpolyp0 exists in breezy
<Warbo> the Linux NTFS resizing tools have never destroyed a partiton when used correctly, I believe
<Icebox> hi, i was wondering how the latest ubuntu will run on a 333mhz celeron with 128mb memory. will it be usable?
<Warbo> Icebox: Use Xubuntu or some other desktop environment (like Fluxbox)
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: mplayer shouldn't depend on anything that doesn't exist any more. Have you upgraded mplayer along with your system?
<Icebox> kde/gnome will be frustrating? hehe
<KillerDemon> if i install ubuntu over a win vista partition (with xp on another hdd) can grub just boot xp?
<Icebox> never tried it out on such an old box
<mcphail> TheGame: if you find out about editing that menu, let me know
<soundray> KillerDemon: probably. If not, you'll find grub info on the wiki.
<TheGame> will do
<lamego> Icebox, also use the text mode installer, alternate cd
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, I think so , but what is the latest version in ubuntu
<KillerDemon> okay, because normally if i remove the vista partition xp becomes unbootable :s (missing files)
<`m0> m4rk: any news how to retrieve the network manager gnome icon to the panel
<TheGame> mcphail: im reading that it cant be done
<lamego> KillerDemon, I guess that is because you will change the partition names inside windows, by deleting one partition...
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: here, it is "Installed: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8". But this is amd64. Do an 'apt-cache policy mplayer'
<mcphail> TheGame: where?
<TheGame> ubuntuforums
<timalot> anyone know why the update manger doesnt show the changelog of package updates anymore? this is becoming like wild west world of window updates....
<timalot> s
<mcphail> TheGame: i doubt it is impossible - probably just an obscure binary file somewhere
<Icebox> Whats the difference with ubuntu and kubuntu? :o
<KillerDemon> no lamego my vista partition is  v:  and hda is c: (where xp is on)  but vista still messes up xp
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8
<Ermanno> ubuntu is gnome based, kubuntu is KDE based
<m4rk> `m0: do you ha ve a panel?
<lamego> killefiz, partition names dont have nothing to do with drive letters
<lamego> erm, i mean KillerDemon
<m4rk> `m0: right click on a panel and click `add`
<lamego> anyway, windows discussions are offtopic :)
<m4rk> Add to Panel
<KillerDemon> lamego yes, but the vista partition is the only part. on hdb
<dalila> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kitche> lamego: it's not offtopic if he doesn't want to emss up his xp partition while installing ubuntu I think
<Ropechoborra> How do i change the owner of a partition?
<KillerDemon> kitche  yep :)
<dalila> Ropechoborra: u mean mount point?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: partitions don't have owners
<lamego> well, the doubt is not about installing ubuntu, is about deleting vista :P
<Mukunda> Hmm anyone here using an intel 950? I'm having problems with playing h264 video.
<farous> need a recomendation here have to options for external HD a comstar 300gb which is basically a Maxtor 6L 300 R0 drive and the other option is a maxtor 200gb one touch II hd. Any recommend which is better in terms of heat and spinning down when not used specifically
<tyler_d> I am used to using macromedia dreamweaver, and would like a program similair to that for ubuntu?
<KillerDemon> the plan is to install ubuntu over the vista part.  :)
<Flannel> tyler_d: nvu
<lamego> Ropechoborra, please specify your problem instead of a non sense question :)
<`m0> m4rk :I do have a panel
<TheGame> maybe so mcphail
<Ropechoborra> Flannel dalila , for eg. i got an fat32, but every file in there are owned by root, when i try to do sudo chown it says that im not allowed
<`m0> m4rk: what do I do next?
<TheGame> but i probably wont spend that time looking for it
<kevin> people, im geting the error "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build was not found" when i try to build madwifi using; make. I downloaded the sources, and headers. Anyone got an idea why?
<m4rk> `m0: right click on it and select Add to Panel
<Ropechoborra> I supouse its a fstab problem
<tyler_d> Flannel: is that a regular pack, or do I need to get it from somewhere?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: you need to fix your umask, in fstab
<lamego> KillerDemon, deleting a partition does not touch the other partitions, what it can affect is the partitions naming/ids
<Ropechoborra> I got this /dev/hda2       /media/hda2 vfat umask=0000 0 0
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, oops i had mplayer and mplayer-686 installed
<Flannel> tyler_d: its in the repositories... main, i think.  might be universe
<farous> Ropechoborra: : this is specified in our fstab file
<`m0> m4rk: Yes, I know, but what Do I add/
<Mukunda> Guess not.
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: strange, that shouldn't be possible...
<lamego> Ropechoborra, you can't change owners on fat partitions
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: how did you do your upgrade?
<lamego> whats the problem on having them owned by root :P ?
<m4rk> `m0: a Notification Area
<unkn0wn2u> soundray, i made a deb in breezy
<lamego> you are using a 0000 umask ...
<trygg> What are the available drivers for keyboard-section in xorg-conf? I have xkb and it fails.
<Ropechoborra> lamego :S what do i do then?
<soundray> unkn0wn2u: I mean, your breezy to dapper upgrade
<KillerDemon> lamego, i ment that my bios boots hda (xp) and vista is on hdb, but when i delete the hdb partition the xp partition doesnt boot anymore
<lamego> Ropechoborra, why would you do it ? FAT doesn't know about your linux users :)
<dalila> anyone able to use a lexmarkz45 printer with linux or know if it will work
<unkn0wn2u> apt-get dist-upgrade
<m4rk> lexmark sux
<kitche> KillerDemon grub should be able to boot windows xp fine if you install it correctly
<Ropechoborra> lamego i got some files there without writing permission
<unkn0wn2u> wtf apt-get install mplayer-386 deps on mplayer
<`m0> m4rk: AHHH your da man :D
<dalila> m4rk: i am doing a fsavor and trying to configure a laptop for my sis
<KillerDemon> okay kitche i will just try it then :)
<dalila> she has a lexmark printer
<m4rk> dalila: how old is she?
<tuxtux_> good night
<lamego> Ropechoborra, with umask 000 you are getting writing permission problems ?
<Kyja> PLEASE !! Why has gnomebaker all of a sudden stopped launching ???
<kitche> KillerDemon: I would explain it but I m not familiar in dual booting anymore
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RAZVRATNIK>             !!!!!!!!!
<lamego> Kyja, open it on a terminal, and look for the error
<m4rk> `m0: it's working? cool
<Icebox> So, how much space does a default ubuntu installation use?
<RAZVRATNIK> 
<RAZVRATNIK>   
<Ropechoborra> lamego No, there are some files in the fat that are only writable by root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.5.125.3]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kyja> ready?
<Kyja> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<Kyja> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<Kyja> aborting...
<byen> quick question.. how do i prevent Ubuntu from making a .trash folder in every drive?
<Kyja> Aborted
<Kyja> kyja@ubuntu:~$
<KillerDemon> kitche, it's just that my xp part. redirects to the vista bootloader, to boot xp with that
<KillerDemon> stupid vista
<KillerDemon> etc.
<Kyja> it does not show up in the list of prosseses
<lamego> Ropechoborra, that is very unlikely, anyway you can set the user with wich the files are mounted on fstab
<lamego> just add uid=id
<ompaul> Kyja, you should not paste in this chaannel you should paste in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lamego> of your userid
<Kyja> oh ic ok I will rememb er that sorry
<lamego> byen, a dirty solution would be to chmod 000 on it :P
<byen> lamego, i remember chaging some setting on gconf to fix this on Breezy ..i just dont remember where
<TheGame> some1 want to tell me why gdesklets weather cant retrieve my city
<Ropechoborra> lamego what? the problem is that i got some files (not all, but some) without the writing permission, and i cant change it because it doesnt allow  me to do it. What can i do to change its permissions?
<lamego> Ropechoborra, you can't , please read my last lines about setting the uid on the fstab
<soundray> TheGame: other people have reported this - probably a server-side problem
<lamego> but it is very unlike that you can write to them with umask 000
<Icebox> So, how much space does a default ubuntu installation use?
<Ropechoborra> lamego you mean i can set the owner of the files from fstab?
<TheGame> oh
<lamego> yes
<Ropechoborra> :) nice
<Ropechoborra> How?
<ompaul> Kyja, think if you do >> killall gnomebaker<< in a terminal you might have some luck the next time you try it
<lamego> Icebox, about 2 GBs
<deltab> 2.3
<Kyja> ah I will try that thx ompaul
<trygg> Warbo: Do you have any idea what i should do about 'bad length in Compatmap'?
<b0ysc0ut> hello yall
<Bassetts> how can i make ssh log me in automatically
<deltab> use keys and ssh-agent
<rob_p> Bassetts, Use public-key authentication.
<Bassetts> is there a howto?
<soundray> Bassetts: generate a key pair and add the .pub part to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host
<trygg> How do i change the message that comes up when i log into my user?
<deltab> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/keychain/
<soundray> Bassetts: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<Kyja> ompaul: funny, it tells me no proccess is killed and still complains about the thread system.
<b0ysc0ut> problems with the Java
<b0ysc0ut> anyone?
<Kyja> oh :O
<soundray> trygg: edit /etc/motd
<Kyja> threading to the device
<ompaul> Kyja, it is confused - methinks a reboot might be in order
<Kyja> I may have a nother burner as a conflict
<lamego> !! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kyja> I have rebooted and also uninstalled and reinstalled gnomebaker
<trygg> soundray: thanks!
<ompaul> b0ysc0ut, so ask the channel your question (don't ask me I don't know anything about that stuff)
<Kyja> its realy strange thing.
<lamego> byen, as far i could see there is an option just to make it invisible
<`m0> m4rk: Yes :) Works nice!
<lamego> it is still created
<m4rk> `m0: nice one m8
<lamego> setting it chmod 000 should work
<Ropechoborra> lamego wich umask should be to set the owner of the fat?
<lmosher> I installed Ubuntu on /dev/hda2 then XP on /dev/hda3 and of course XP installed over the MBR. I know there's a pretty easy method to re-install Grub in the MBR from the liveDVD - what's the method?
<m4rk> any good secure irc client
<lamego> Ropechoborra, dont change it
<Ropechoborra> What should i do then?
<lamego> lmosher, boot the live cd with rescue mode
<soundray> lmosher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lmosher> lamego, and then do what? it'll just take care of it? heh
<lamego> then sudo grub-install partition
<lmosher> ok ty
<lamego> lmosher, no, you will need to tell it to install :P
<`m0> wow everything is working on ubuntu :) EXCEPT XG L
<lamego> erm wait
<lamego> not partition
<lamego> device
<lmosher> I knew what you meant. grub doesn't go in a partition :P
<Flannel> `m0: XGL isn't supported yet
<lamego> make sure you know the device name of the disk: fdisk -l
<`m0> AIGLX
<lamego> ok :)
<lmosher> XGL works great for me
<Warbo> `m0: You using XGL or AIGLX?
<KillerDemon> `m0 on xubuntu 6.10 xgl works out of the box
<`m0> :) A guy from #ubuntu-xgl was helping us and it doesn't work great, it freezes
<`m0> Warbo: AIGLX
<lmosher> `m0, what card? it's really pretty easy if you follow the guide on help.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> `m0: Watch out if you follow the Wiki page, it screwed my Xorg (I put a warning on it)
<`m0> KillerDemon: Hmmm I have the newst Ubuntu build
<KillerDemon> yes
<KillerDemon> i sais xubuntu :)
<KillerDemon> *said
<tyler_d> how do Install just one extra font??
<`m0> lmosher: Hmm the guy who did the docs helped us, but both of us experienced freezes
<Warbo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<`m0> lmosher: I have a Intel Video Card
<`m0> Warbo: hmm :s I have no warning, but when I run the Compiz it freezes
<KillerDemon> intell has a special open source site `m0
<Kyja> oh man I saw somewhere where you can get the font used in the Ubuntu flash screen.
<`m0> KillerDemon: What is xbuntu ?
<Warbo> I got Compiz working in AIGLX on my Radeon, but it was damn slow so I got rid of it. Problem is that I have to use AIGLX now because Xorg doesn't work
<deltab> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/download-and-install-the-ubuntu-title-font/
<Warbo> `m0: I mean I added a warning to the page on help.ubuntu.com
<TheGame> y do people use xubuntu
<KillerDemon> `m0 www.xubuntu.com
<CptBrutal> anyone have or use a wireless game controller (USB)? does it work? or should it atleast?
<TheGame> i dont see how its better than kde or gnome
<sergiol> $ whereis gs
<sergiol> gs: /usr/bin/gs /usr/bin/X11/gs /usr/share/man/man1/gs.1.gz
<sergiol> sergio@ubuntuCopyCenter:~$ gs
<sergiol> bash: /usr/local/bin/gs: No such file or directory
<Warbo> TheGame: It takes less resources
<KillerDemon> TheGame i use xubuntu on a amd k6 400mhz
<`m0> KillerDemon: ah no need to reinstall ubunty lol
<lamego> TheBlue, xubuntu is usually used on lower resource systems
<sergiol> can  somebody explain me that?
<TheGame> o
<lamego> erm, TheGame
<TheGame> what
<Warbo> I don't like Xubuntu personally, and like Fluxbox on slow systems, but each to his own
<TheGame> so y not use dsl
<tyler_d> ok... now where can I get ubuntu fonts?
<soundray> sergiol: 'sudo mv /usr/local/bin/gs /usr/local/bin/gs-moved', then try again
<Warbo> #DSL uses WindowMaker or Fluxbox I think
<MaxL> How do I get amaRok to find my network? Where all my music is located.
<TheGame> what program do most people use to update their ipod
<lamego> seraphim, `which gs`
<`m0> anyone here familiar with glxinfo Information?
<lamego> erm, i meant sergiol
<tyler_d> gtpod
<KillerDemon> but xubuntu has xgl working out of-the-box, even on a ati rage lt 8mb
<sergiol> why when i do gs it is poiting me to a
<sergiol> mv: cannot stat `/usr/local/bin/gs': No such file or directory
<Warbo> `m0: Only the Direct Rendering part
<tyler_d> TheGame: TheGame
<lamego> `m0, just about seeing if 3d hw is on/off :)
<TheGame> ?
<soundray> sergiol: 'sudo mv /usr/local/bin/gs /usr/local/bin/gs-moved', then try again
<`m0> hmm :)
<jrib> when I press ctrl-alt-f8 there seems to be another instance of X starting, it's loading my startup scripts and such.  How can I stop this?
<`m0> Okay lets see :)
<tyler_d> TheGame: sorry, gtkpod
<ych> ok, ive got a problem here... my internet isnt working... if i use the graphic interface (system --> preferences --> networking) to set a static IP, I can access my router and everything on my local area network. but I cant get to anything in the www. and if i set to DHCP, like i used to set it to, i cant even do anything in lan
<Warbo> jrib: Those are the boot messages
<soundray> sergiol: most likely, you have a rogue gs lying around in /usr/local/bin
<TheGame> gtkpod will check it out
<m0> http://pastebin.ca/138120
<sergiol> the file doe not exit
<m0> :)
<lamego> sergiol, try which gs
<LuisMendes> where can I get 'ximagesrc' in order to run Istambul on Dapper?
<tyler_d> TheGame: sudo apt-get install gtkpod... I think, I'm still new
<jrib> Warbo: oh, so those are always there.  Good, I was wondering what was going on
<sergiol> $ which gs
<sergiol> /usr/bin/gs
<TheGame> will see
<`m0> Take a look at this link: Do you guys have any idea why I have those warnings: http://pastebin.ca/138120
<tomasz27> Hi ALL
<lamego> sergiol, i have seen that happening before, whereis did some kind of caching
<warlock__> Does anyone know how to make my motd display the IP im connected from?
<TheGame> ya tyler_d ur right
<TheGame> it worked
<tyler_d> TheGame: yay for me
<mcphail> lamego: bash caches the locations of executable files
<tyler_d> TheGame: make sure that you unmount that before unplugging it
<lamego> mcphail, ok, that explains it :)
<tyler_d> TheGame: otherwise it gets messed and you need to reboot...
<sergiol> is it a good idea to reboot?
<TheGame> is there an unmount feature in the program
<tomasz27> What does "enable SSH" mean? As a regular home user of Ubuntu should I worry about this?
<Dodzey> ive got a strange problem, synaptic errors out saying that libvte.so.4 can't be found
<lamego> sergiol, you dont need to reboot, just call it with the full path
<TheGame> or do i do it in terminal
<MaxL> does anyone use amarok
<Warbo> MaxL: I do
<nopcode> tomasz27: you should worry about not knowing what ssh is
<mcphail> lamego: there is a command line switch which turns it off
<sergiol> lamgo: portugus?
<tyler_d> TheGame: no, in term.... sudo umount "insert ipod name here"
<lamego> sergiol, yes
<sergiol> lamego: portugus?
<tomasz27> please tell me
<TheGame> o
<tyler_d> TheGame: again, I'm new.....
<sergiol> eu tambm
<MaxL> Warbo: CAn you listen to music over a network? Or is your computer just on your pc.
* mcphail vaguely remebers this from installing linux from scratch
<lamego> sergiol, erm, thats for #ubuntu-pt
<lamego> :P
<TheGame> i see
<tyler_d> fonts? anyone know where I can get extra's?
<lamego> !! fonts
<TheGame> ya
<Warbo> MaxL: I don't have a network
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<TheGame> tyler i use patched libcairo pckgs
<jujimufu> I just untarred the linux-sources-2.6.15 file in /usr/src, and when I get on /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.15, there is absolutely NO folder named "debian", which the tutorial on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild suggest.
<jujimufu> s
<ych> MaxL it has to be locally mounted
<TheGame> and they look good
<sergiol>  /j #ubuntu.pt leva-me a um canal vazio
<Warbo> KDE integrates network directories well, so I would think that Amarok can use them like normal folders
<ych> if you use samba for network, you cant play it
<lamego> sergiol, #ubuntu-pt
<MaxL> ych: I'm pretty sure its mounted. o_o;;
<sergiol>  /j #ubuntu-pt
<ych> but if you use NFS you can mount the remote dir locally
<soundray> warlock__: don't use motd for that. Just add 'echo $SSH_CLIENT' to $HOME/.bashrc
<ych> well, if the location of the file you want to play starts with / it'll work
<david_> Does faad preserve tag information?
<ych> otherwise its not local enough
<Warbo> lol
<ych> i had the same problem
<ych> trying to play stuff off my win machine
<ych> but now i have my files on a linux server
<MaxL> ych: How do you locally mount something?
<ych> ummmm, if youre using samba, i think its not possible
<jujimufu> I just untarred the linux-sources-2.6.15 file in /usr/src, and when I get on /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.15, there is absolutely NO folder named "debian", which the tutorial on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild suggests.
<nso> Question: I downloaded a windows OS that wont actualy boot at startup but it will as a program. And when I try to install Windows through Ubuntu it gives me an error message saying I need to use 'Dynamic Update'. Anyone ever had this problem?
<MaxL> ych: Samba?
<ych> windows share
<chrisbudden14> whats ubuntu's default font?
<jujimufu> MaxL: you do "sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/devicename
<ych> where is this file youre trying to play?
<lamego> jujimufu, the wiki was outdated the last time i have checked it
<warlock__> soundray, and exactly what does it do?
<MaxL> jujimufu, thanks
<wabz> what has happened to my fonts!!! everything is unreadable!!!
<wabz> in a recent update
<tyler_d> TheGame: how did you get those installed?
<soundray> warlock__: it shows the content of the variable SSH_CLIENT, which is set when you login remotely through ssh
<ych> anyone able to help me?
<wabz> is this font thing a known issue? why has an update managed to screw up my fonts so badly?
<ych> ok, ive got a problem here... my internet isnt working... if i use the graphic interface (system --> preferences --> networking) to set a static IP, I can access my router and everything on my local area network. but I cant get to anything in the www. and if i set to DHCP, like i used to set it to, i cant even do anything in lan
<MaxL> jujimufu, so dev stays dev? Devicename is the name of the device, you leave media as media and you leave devicename as whatever, is the devicename the IP Adress? (:
<Bassetts> how can i make a shell script to login to my shell account over ssh then run a shell script on the server then exit?
<wefwef> k
<jujimufu> MaxL: what do you want to mount exactly?
<andrej> Hi - which package do I net to apt-get to get the man-pages for the standard-library, e.g. looking up printf?
<Melectaus--> I installed ubuntu, then windows. Dows has installed its bootloader and now i have lost grub, anyone know how to get it back?
<MaxL> jujimufu, I have another computer in my basement connected through my network that has all my music on it. I want to mount it on to my computer.
<andrej> And no, not man 1 printf, I want man 3 :)
<soundray> Bassetts: don't do that. Follow the guide I pointed you to earlier
<ych> MaxL, if its a windows computer it wont work
<ych> if its a linux computer look at
<ych> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MaxL> ych: So it has to be a linux computer?
<Bassetts> soundray, it log in now, but i want it to run a script on the ssh account once logged in...
<jujimufu> MaxL: you must manage to get these two PCs connected. If the other Pc is running windows, you must use samba.
<ych> so it seems
<ych> unless you install nfs on windows
<`m0> hi
<Melectaus--> I installed ubuntu, then windows. Dows has installed its bootloader and now i have lost grub, anyone know how to get it back?? please somone help
<jujimufu> ych: not necessary. I've managed to share files with windows
<MaxL> jujimufu: Where can I get Samba
<ych> google for it
<ych> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<`m0> is it a good idea to download drivers from INTEL?
<soundray> Bassetts: look down on the page to the section "Single-purpose keys"
<jujimufu> MaxL: I think it's already installed, isn't it?
<ych> yes, you can share files with windows
<ych> but you cant play them with amarok
<MaxL> jujimufu: I'm pretty sure o-o;
<wabz> changing the subpixel order in the font rendering details drastically changes font spacing too?@!??
<soundray> Bassetts: that way you save all the logging in and out
<ych> however MaxL, if you just want to play the files
<`m0> Or does the latest Build have the latest drivers?
<ych> try opening them with totem
<ych> that works over samba
<jujimufu> MaxL: do you know the IP of the other PC?
<soundray> Bassetts: you could of course just do 'ssh user@remotehost scriptname', but then you need passwords or general-purpose keys
<MaxL> jujimufu: yeah I know it I can acsess the files with totem.
<jujimufu> MaxL: if you can access them, then why can't you play them?
<mcphail> Bassetts: i'm fairly sure you can run a one time command with: ssh user@host 'whatever_your_command_is'
<Melectaus--> Can somone please help me???
<ych> it seems to have something to do with the players using different libraries to access the files, but in amarok a file location has to begin with /
<soundray> Melectaus--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wabz> this is ridiculous - my fonts look _really_ bad - am i the only one with this issue?
<Melectaus--> thanks
<ych> i spent a week trying to do that with a remote windows machine
<MaxL> jujumufu: I don't know Amarok just won't play them.
<ych> and couldnt find a way to make it work
<basbryan> my synaptic won't start.  i get the message: "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" after upgrading packages.  is anyone else having this problem after updating today?
<MaxL> jujumufu: I cannot find the network when I browse either.
<ych> MaxL, i tried it for over a week, afaik it wont work
<ych> unless you install nfs on the windows comp
<ych> I, instead installed linux on the windows comp
<ych> problem solved
<MaxL> HAha
<jujimufu> ych: it could also be done with installing  WinSCP
<jujimufu> ych: and running ssh from linux
<jujimufu> no?
<MaxL> ych: The computer is running windows 98 it's like a pentium 2.
<wabz> http://www.whatsbeef.net/wabz/ubuntufonts.jpg <-- this is about the best i can make them look. Note; in firefox, those really bold topics are not supposed to be really bold like that
<wabz> sorry - http://www.whatsbeef.net/wabz/ubuntufonts.png
<Phantom> when i go into adept, i get an error that i can only use read only mode because another program is using the packging system database.  how should i fix this?
<andrej> which package contains the man-pages for the C standard library?  It doesn't seem to be part of any of the gcc/g++ packages.
<Apeiron> heya all - i heard its a known issue that the graphical installer from ubuntu is crashing previous installed windows installations - is there any fix or workaround for this?
<k0shi> Hi, can anyone help me with linux-wlan-ng drivers?
<jujimufu> gtg
<jujimufu> byes :d
<ych> well, the one i was using is a duron
<ych> i have the server version of ubuntu
<Seveas> andrej, manpages-dev
<ych> strictly command promt
<ych> works great for a fileserver
<soundray> andrej: try manpages-dev
<andrej> Thanks guys
<andrej> What an odd split :}
<MaxL> ych: Yeah but then if I have windows computers won't they not be able to acsess the files?
<wabz> can someone go to font preferences,change it from say, best contrast to subpixel smoothing and let me know if the font spacing changes HEAPS?
<andrej> Hmm ...
<soundray> andrej: I think it's because in principle the standard library can be used with other compilers (but I'm no expert)
<andrej> installed, done man -k sprintf, still no number 3
<k0shi> Does anyone know about Prism2 wifi cards and how to install the proper drivers for them?
<deltab> andrej: you don't need manpages just to compile something
<tyler_d> anyone know where the dpi is in gimp?
<wabz> hi guys, a recent update has completely screwed up my fonts - http://www.whatsbeef.net/wabz/ubuntufonts.png <-- this is about the best i can make them look. Note; in firefox, those really bold topics are not supposed to be really bold like that
<andrej> I know that - but I need them to look up the syntac for some C functions
<andrej> Don't know those by heart
<Miek> I'm having some trouble running games, i get the error "Could not initialize SDL Video subsystem: No I/O port permissions." or something similar. Can anyone help?
<ych> MaxL, thats what samba is for
<ych> emulates windows filesharing
<ych> the win comps can access it fine
<dibblego> how do you pass environment variables to rc scripts?
<wabz> can anyone see what im typing? do i have to rejoin the chan?
<ych> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ych> i see you wabz
<andrej> *sigh*
<l1tch> HY
<wabz> okay, thanks
<andrej> Any other suggestions than manpages-dev ?
<Abzzolum> hello
<wabz> so can anyone help me with my 'recent-update-screwed-my-fonts' problem?
<soundray> andrej: it's definitely in manpages-dev -- works here (check dpkg -L manpages-dev | grep sprintf)
<l1tch> how can i install ubuntu without X and live cd and other bullshit
<Abzzolum> what ahhpend to your fonts?
<mcphail> wabz: blame the maintainer of the compiz repo
<wabz> they look completely screwed
<wabz> oh okay
<soundray> l1tch: please watch your language, and read the help screens on the first prompt of the install CD
<wabz> though i dont use compiz
<mcphail> wabz: i can help you fix them
<andrej> That's weird.
<wabz> i guess they screwed up some fonts for me
<Melectaus--> is there anywat to get the grub bootloader and burn it as an image to a disc and install it?
<wabz> mcphail: go for it ;)
<soundray> l1tch: especially the bit that mentions a server install
<l1tch> soundray i did, nothing serious or useful
<mcphail> wabz: they have updated things like libfreetype6, which is the crux of the problem
<soundray> l1tch: server install
<Melectaus--> does anyone know if there is anyway to get the grub bootloader and burn it as an image to a disc and install it?
<mcphail> wabz: first of all, go into /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the compiz or berrorkid repo
<andrej> After the apt-get install manpages-dev, do I need to run something special to get them when I use man -k ?
<wabz> mcphail: yup done
<andrej> They DO show with the dpkg command
<wabz> done an update too
<l1tch> it is so hot
<soundray> Melectaus--: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html
<mcphail> wabz: now type "sudo aptitude install libfreetype2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2"
<wabz> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libfreetype2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2"
<mcphail> wabz: oops
<wabz> ;)
<mcphail> wabz: now type "sudo aptitude install libfreetype=2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2"
<k0shi> I installed my senao WiFi card which is Prism2.5, it worked fine, but it got detected as a Hermes card with orinoco drivers, so I blacklisted the orinoco_cs drivers, now it loads as a Prism2 with HostAP drivers, im trying to figure out how to get it to laod with linux-wlan-ng drivers as a prism2.5, anyone have any ideas?
<wabz> are you sure it's a good idea to specify an actual version there?
<tomasz27> where in Ubuntu can I check my graphics card properties?
<soundray> andrej: I've no idea what -k does, but why don't you do man 3 sprintfs
<mcphail> wabz: yes. you need to downgrade
<geppy> If I boot normally, GDM freezes after about a second.  However, booting in recovery mode and launching GDM from the console doesn't cause a freeze.  I have an Athlon X2, and this behavior is true with both -386 and -686 kernels.
<andrej> man -k = apropos
<andrej> just less to type
<mcphail> wabz: this is the _official_ version
<Kyja> why is gnome baker the only dvd cd +_wr utility :( this is sad. it is no longer launchable and I can not find alternitaves :(
* Kyja is very sad
<Ropechoborra> How can i modify file permission in a fat32 ??
<andrej> Ropechoborra : you can't
<wabz> yes - but if i install that specific version, when there are updates it will then update properly?
<kitche> Ropechoborra chmod
<mcphail> wabz: aptitude will complain and ak you if you want to keep the old version. Select "no"
<andrej> you can modify the mount-options, though
<soundray> !burn >Kyja
<Ropechoborra> kitche dont letme
<mcphail> wabz: you will be upgraded as the offical repos upgrade
<k0shi> I installed my senao WiFi card which is Prism2.5, it worked fine, but it got detected as a Hermes card with orinoco drivers, so I blacklisted the orinoco_cs drivers, now it loads as a Prism2 with HostAP drivers, im trying to figure out how to get it to load with linux-wlan-ng drivers as a prism2.5, anyone have any ideas?
<Kyja> oh goodness thank you
<andrej> Ropechoborra that's because you can't
<wabz> mcphail: im getting Couldn't find package "libfreetype".
<andrej> FAT knows nothing of ownerships and permissions
<techolous> umm, how do i bind a directory on a ntfs file system, and set the owner?
<Ropechoborra> andrej so... if i want to delete a file... i cant??? :S
<andrej> look at /etc/stab
<mcphail> wabz: aargh
<techolous> "mount --bind "/media/hda1/documents and settings/WINUSER/my documents/my music" /mnt/music/USER -O uid=USER" doesn't set the permision
<andrej> change the mount options, namely umask
<mcphail> wabz: now type "sudo aptitude install libfreetype6=2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2"
<mcphail> wabz: (it's getting late here...)
<andrej> Maybe also uid and gid
<soundray> andrej: have you found your manpage now or not?
<Ropechoborra> andrej i got /dev/hda2       /media/hda2 vfat umask=0000 0 0 and i want the user 'rope' can modify it
<andrej> soundray I did
<andrej> But I still want to know why apropos isn't working
<RudyValencia> I can't remember the procedure for upgrading Ubuntu breezy to dapper...
<neviedais> I know this is not the right place where to ask this, but could someone tell me where to get a CHM decompiler?
<Melectaus--> hmmm... is it possible to make the grub iso on windows? as thats what im having to use atm
<andrej> Ropechoborra add uid=<ropes numeric ID>
<wabz> crazy compiz cowboys
<mcphail> wabz: yup
<Ropechoborra> andrej how do i know the numeric ID ?
<RudyValencia> neviedais: http://www.google.com/search?q=CHM+decompiler
<andrej> Type id or look it up in /etc/passwd
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<soundray> Melectaus--: I think you can download a ready .iso somewhere, but I can't remember where, sry
<k0shi> I installed my senao WiFi card which is Prism2.5, it worked fine, but it got detected as a Hermes card with orinoco drivers, so I blacklisted the orinoco_cs drivers, now it loads as a Prism2 with HostAP drivers, im trying to figure out how to get it to laod with linux-wlan-ng drivers as a prism2.5, anyone have any ideas?
<mcphail> wabz: how are tou getting on?
<wabz> yep, all fonts fixed
<wabz> thanks heaps
<Ropechoborra> Ok, now it should be like this?? : /dev/hda2       /media/hda2 vfat umask=0000 uid=1000 0 0  ??
<NickGarvey> k0shi: have you read the wiki page on wireless?
<MaxL> How do I update my repositories?
<l1tch> how can i choose text install i dont find this in the boot menu
<l1tch> http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_Ubuntu#Choose_Installation_Method
<l1tch> it is not the same
<Ropechoborra> MaxL sudo apt-get update
<k0shi> NickGarvey: I have read allll over the place
<Melectaus--> thats ok soundray, cheers
<soundray> k0shi: repeating won't help at this frequency. Try later, also try rephrasing
<k0shi> haha
<k0shi> IT was worth a shot
<NickGarvey> k0shi: how about ndiswrapper?
<MaxL> thanks rope
<mcphail> wabz: don't uncomment the compiz repo until they get their act sorted out
<MaxL> Ropechoborra, **
<andrej> Ropechoborra the umask and uid need to be comma-separated
<k0shi> Im trying to find a driver that will allow me to inject
<Ych> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wabz> indeed. i'll give them 6 months maybe. last time i tried half the keys on my keyboard were not mapped properly, and that problem was around since year dot
<l1tch> Text mode install mode is available for servers without great graphics or if you have a problem in graphic mode, or have less than 192MB memory. << how?
<Ropechoborra> andrej you mean like this? umask,uid=0000,1000
<k0shi> This may not be the best place to discuss it, but im trying to get AIREPLAY working correctly
<wabz> im yet to find a use for transparency that isnt 'annoy the hell out of me' too
<andrej> umask=0000,uid=1000 ... close enough, though ;}
<mcphail> wabz: i like my windows semi-transparent when being dragged
<Ropechoborra> lol ty
<Ropechoborra> andrej the only whay to see changes is rebooting ?
<shiv> I need some help with converting old sql data files to new one
<shiv> I found this how to here http://www.sqlite.org/version3.html
<shiv> but am not able to follow exactly. I am a noob please help
<andrej> how do I make ubunut update the apropos database with "normal" ubuntu means?
<k0shi> Im pretty much trying to figure out how you configure a PCMCIA device with specific driver as apposed to the ones Unbuntu supplys for it
<andrej> nope - umount/mount will do
<RudyValencia> Is gksudo "update-manager -d" the proper way to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<jrib> RudyValencia: no, that gives you the latest development version
<jrib> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<RudyValencia> Ah, that would be breezy -> edgy...
<andrej> The upgrade completely screwed my machine up - had to reinstall from scratch :/
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> about upgrading
<nopcode> it doesnt work here
<nopcode> upgrading to breezy works, after upgrading to dapper the machine doesnt boot anymore...
<andrej> heh
<nopcode> any ideas?
<andrej> for me ONLY networking and X were fubared
<nopcode> well it couldve been networking
<RudyValencia> I should probably get the ISO and put it onto a CD
<nopcode> for all i know
<nopcode> all i know the machine didnt ping or react to ssh anymore
<nopcode> i'm thinking about putting debian on it
<NickGarvey> nopcode: no ping = no internet
<nopcode> it doesnt have that stupid concept of "releases"
<NickGarvey> s/internet/networking/
<`m0> hi, is it possible for the LED lights on the keyboard to work accordingly?
<soundray> nopcode: of course Debian has releases
<`m0> My keyboard is a Compaq Laptop
<andrej> How do I update the apropos database in ubuntu?
<nopcode> soundray: well but as a user i don't see anything about that
<nopcode> anyways
<nopcode> any idea why dapper wouldn't work?
<andrej> there's no friggin makewhatis :/
<soundray> nopcode: what? You don't see when potato, sarge etc. get released?
<RudyValencia> Is dapper available by bittorrent?
<nopcode> soundray: i've used debian for years without ever knowing what potato, sarge etc even _is_
<nopcode> soundray: just dist-upgrade and i was on the cutting edge
<looktj> nopcode: there is a ubuntu christian edition
<nopcode> looktj: what? ;)
<unkn0wn2u> nopcode, do you know what your talking about
* andrej would pull out his hair if it wasn't too short to hold on to
<nopcode> unkn0wn2u: i just hate having to care about releases
<excitatory> if one wanted to use the fglrx driver..is it best to use the one in the ubuntu repos, or the ati.com driver?  (the wiki only points out the hibernation feature of the ati.com driver..but are there more reasons to use this driver?)
<nopcode> i just want cutting edge each time i do a dist-upgrade
<haasteem> erUSUL: i am still working on the problem i had earlier on...
<soundray> nopcode: then do update-manager -d
<phobik> I have a problem with azerus and bittorrent and just a few other programs, the fonts in them show up as blocks, like unreadable, anyone know how I can fix that?
<unkn0wn2u> nopcode, debian is never cutting edge
<ben__> hey can someone help me with something in ubuntu?
<nopcode> soundray: hm? does that work with any base version?
<soundray> nopcode, yes
<nopcode> soundray: i've just requested a reinstall of my server
<nopcode> it'll be 5.06 again
<soundray> nopcode: well, you have to have update-manager installed
<ben__> hey, can someone help me with something in ubuntu?
<soundray> !ask
<excitatory> ben__: just ask, please don't ask to ask.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ogionnj> I just upgraded to dapper and now X doesn't work.  Says "No Input driver matching `mouse'".  Can someone give me some help diagnosing and fixing?
<nopcode> soundray: that brings me up-to-date with.. unstable?
<auxi> excitatory, haha
<nopcode> soundray: will that change the installed kernel image?
<sergiol> i did reboot and this gs command didnt annoyed me any more
<sergiol> thanks
<soundray> nopcode: yes
<kitche> ogionngj: you probably have to install the mouse driver
<tyler_d> editting flash, preferably a plugin for nvu???
<phobik> also anyone have a problem with beep media player distored so you cant see the default skin or controls/
<nopcode> soundray: hmm.. but why can't i use dist-upgrade for that?
<ogionnj> why wasn't it installed?
<nopcode> why does it have to be an extra program?
<ogionnj> Which package?
<ben__> well i installed wine and got steam working great and everything on my computer then i reinstalled ubuntu and tried to do the same thing and steam worked except now when i start counter-strike it crashes my x (i think im saying that right) and goes to the command line
<ogionnj> It's just a ps2 mouse.  Used to work under breezy
<haasteem> sethk: are you there?
<excitatory> tyler_d: it doesn't quite work that way..  flash is a proprietary technology that is only available on mac and windows platforms.. and the application required to make and edit flash is quite expensive.
<tyler_d> excitatory: I know, I own the macromedia developement pack for windows...
<tyler_d> excitatory: was hoping there may be a dirty way to do it.... have flash buttons installed in my page, would like to update the links
<jman8888> How can i upgrade From 5.10 - 6.06 ?
<excitatory> tyler_d: it might be possible to run it via wine or codeweavers.. but no nvu plugin.
<Ych> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<soundray> !upgrade >jman8888
<nopcode> tyler_d: if its just strings you can probably do it the dirty way
<tyler_d> excitatory: I will give it a shot with wine for starters... ty
<excitatory> tyler_d: or you could run windows in virtualisation, and avoid a dual boot.. but probably, i would just fix it from windows.
<tyler_d> nopcode: nope, its actually programmed
<nopcode> programmed?
<nopcode> as in?
<jman8888> soundray, Thanks. I couldnt find it. Searched the wrong domain...
<excitatory> ben__: my guess is that you didn't install your 3d accelerated video drivers when you reinstalled ubuntu.
<nopcode> tyler_d: what do you mean?
<excitatory> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<tyler_d> nopcode: teh latest macromedia dreamweaver allows you add flash from within
<excitatory> jman8888: ^^
<nopcode> tyler_d: so?
<tyler_d> nopcode: making the code look wonderfully messed up
<nopcode> you shouldnt be using flash
<phargle> flesh
<nopcode> it makes pages unviewable for many
<acad> why doesn't fdisk -l show me my internal hard drive? it shows me a connected externel hard drive.
<dibblego> lots of myths floating about today
<rbond> Question: Has anyone ever heard of ALSA using a lot of CPU resources. I have attempted to do a Google and Ubuntu Forums search and have not yielded any results. From troubleshooting it looks like it is ALSA as I have had video synchronization problems and high CPU usage problems until I attempted an OSS plugin
<rbond> Question: Has anyone ever heard of ALSA using a lot of CPU resources. I have attempted to do a Google and Ubuntu Forums search and have not yielded any results. From troubleshooting it looks like it is ALSA as I have had video synchronization problems and high CPU usage problems until I attempted an OSS plugin
<excitatory> rbond: we see it..
<excitatory> dibblego: what do you mean?
<rbond> oh sorry it looks like it cut off
<rbond> when I posted the first time
<HeathenDan> is it easy to uninstall xfce when i decide to go back to gnome in ubuntu?
<phargle> its ok, it takes 4-5 tries usually
<jrib> HeathenDan: if you use aptitude to install xubuntu-desktop, it is
<HeathenDan> i see
<jessica_> hey
<jessica_> how do i get 32 bit color out of the nvidia driver?
<krizzer> anyone kno of a good tutorial on installing xgl and compiz
<HeathenDan> it uninstalls unneeded dependencies too?
<tom12519> Does anybody know how I can tunnel my current X session over VNC?
<jrib> HeathenDan: yep
<excitatory> HeathenDan: yes, always use aptitude.. it has package tracking.. same commands at apt-get too.. quite easy and handy.
<excitatory> HeathenDan: also, installing that does not remove gnome.. you can choose which environment when you log in..
<HeathenDan> darn, i've always used synaptic/apt-get
* BlueEagle enters.
<jessica_> anyone?
<gmitchel> guys, im having trouble keeping my wireless network automatically connected, any ideas?
<kitche> gmitchel: what chipset?
<excitatory> HeathenDan: well, they work, quite well actually..you're not doing anything wrong by using those.. but there are certain advantages of aptitude.
<BlueEagle> jessica_: add an option for that in the screen section of your xorg.conf and set defaultdepth to 32.
<gmitchel> it's a broadcom 4308
<gmitchel> drivers work great
<jessica_> BlueEagle, it then says it's not supported.
<gmitchel> i just have to disable then enable everytime to get it to reconnect to the network
<tyler_d> jessica: install the binary drivers
<kitche> gmitchel: there is a thing with broadcom 43xx it drops connections every once in a while
<jrib> jessica_: 24bit is equivalent to the 32bit in windows.  I don't remember why, but I remember reading this somewhere.  Some research may help
<jessica_> tyler_d, which package?
<kitche> I haven't had trouble with the driver in the linux kernel yet though
<gmitchel> i've had the same wireless card work on a diff machine in kubuntu and never drop
<tyler_d> jessica: which radeon do you have?
<BlueEagle> jessica_: Ahh. Well then perhaps it's not supported then. :)
<ben__> excitatory, no i did install my video drivers
<jessica_> tyler_d, I have a NVIDIA card.
<HeathenDan> they should get a gui frontend for aptitude... otherwise synaptic will always tempt me
<tyler_d> jessica: which one though?
<jessica_> tyler_d, it's a geforce 4 mx series
<gmitchel> plus it's not an easy reconnect... i usually have to disable eth1, then reenable it
<ben__> excitatory, i have a 945gm intergrated intel card and reinstalled 915resolution and changed the driver on my xorg.conf to i810, just as i did with the last install
<natural20> When I start Ubuntu, server X fails to load, presumably because of NVIDIA drivers.  I get this error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLCore.so    UserModule: "GLCore"     Failed to load module "GLCore" (loader failed, 7)
<kitche> ben__: well soon you can use the i915 drivers
<excitatory> ben__: yikes.. i hope you don't expect great gfx from that integrated..
<ben__> excitatory, i know i dont
<ben__> excitatory, but it can run counter-strike 1.6
<tyler_d> Jessica: this may be of some help, understand that I am still new, and just got my machine up and running... radeon 9600 here... http://www.tjansen.de/xfree-features/
<excitatory> well..honestly.. i'm not sure.  that was just a quick guess. this isn't my are of expertise.
<BlueEagle> jessica_: 24 bit is 1.7 million colours. I think you'll need an extremely good monitor to render any finer resolution anyways. (ie. you would in most cases never see the difference between 1.6M colors and 429M colors.
<Phantom> i'm trying to install an hp deskjet 930c over samba.  however, after selecting the printer make and model, i get an error that the driver cannot be found.  any idea of where/how to install it, or if that isn't the problem, how to get it to work?
<jessica_> BlueEagle, I have done this before
<acad> i got this error, any suggestions? ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda2
<acad> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<jessica_> SecondLife won't run under 24 bit.
<aaronf0> does ubuntu have a text mode install?
<BlueEagle> jessica_: Were you able to see the difference?
<fredyqa1> Hello?
<nopcode> ehrm
<nopcode> 32 bit is just padded 24 bit...
<jessica_> BlueEagle, does it matter? You're not listening to me
<jessica_> I need 32 bit to get SL to run
<judicata> Anyone have any experience with iTunes in Crossover? It have it working on my SuSe laptop, but not on Ubuntu.  It installs and opens just fine, and pulls up the music store, but I can't sign in to my account.
<BlueEagle> jessica_: Does it matter? You're not going to notice any difference anyways. :)
<fredyqa1> jessica_
<ben__> excitatory, any ideas?
<jessica_> BlueEagle, YES IT MATTERS-- the software _WILL NOT RUN_ in 24 bit mode
<StriderZ> what is ubuntu's default filemanager?
<ben__> excitatory, or any log file i could look for an error?
<phargle> jessica_: no it will
<HeathenDan> nautilus
<jrib> StriderZ: nautilus
<BlueEagle> jessica_: Pardon me for saying so but that seems to be an issue with the software. (which package is the unwilling one btw?)
<ben__> help
<Bassetts> my sound does not work in totem-xine
<StriderZ> jrib: I'm sorry, I meant window-manager
<jessica_> oh for shit's sake
<jessica_> I'll just pay for commercial support
<mopflite> I was quite surprised at how easy it is to burn an .iso using nautilus
<jessica_> at least then I'll be listened to
<jrib> StriderZ: metacity for gnome
<kitche> jessica__: your using the nvidia driver? or the open source
<ben__> can anyone help me with this?: i installed wine and got steam working great and everything on my computer then i reinstalled ubuntu and tried to do the same thing and steam worked except now when i start counter-strike it crashes my x (i think im saying that right) and goes to the command line
<phargle> jessica_: did you say something?
<kitche> since the open source drivers do not support 24bit jessica__
<kitche> opps 32bit
<StriderZ> jrib: thanks
<jessica_> i'm not using the bloody opensource drivers.
<BlueEagle> ben__: Do you get anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jessica_> I found the package for 'nvidia'
<jessica_> nvidia != nv
<fredyqa1> Hello? can anyone help me?
<phargle> no way
<ben__> BlueEagle, i havent checked that becuz i wasnt sure were the logfile was but ill check it now
<DBO> jessica_, if you want to join in #ubuntu-xgl we have LOTS of familiarity with driver issues there
<StriderZ> jessica_: I hade a helluva time getting my nvidia card to work...I think I ended up downloading the actual nvidia linux drivers from their site
<jrib> fredyqa1: just ask your question, and then we can try
<mopflite> aaronf0: regarding text install, if you download the alternate cd for your chosen platform, that has a textual installer
<natural20> When I start Ubuntu, server X fails to load.  I get this error: /usr/lib/xorg/moduels/extensions/libGLCore.so  UnloadModule: "GLCore"   Failed to load module "GLCore" (loader failed, 7)
<nopcode> DBO: could you join #foobar? i have a question
<Bassetts> can someone help me, sound does not work in totem-xine
<DBO> nopcode, im there
<kitche> boy I bet jessica_ didn't even try the nvidia drivers from their site
<rbond> Question: Has anyone ever heard of ALSA using a lot of CPU resources. I have attempted to do a Google and Ubuntu Forums search and have not yielded any results. From troubleshooting it looks like it is ALSA as I have had video synchronization problems and high CPU usage problems until I attempted an OSS plugin
<natural20> kitche: i think nvidia drivers is what i need too, but i don't know how to get at them:  server X won't load
<nopcode> DBO: hm i dont see you
<Melectaus--> does anyone know where i can get a grub.iso ?
<kitche> natural20: probably you have to get the linkt hen wget it
<PingunZ> hey, whats the package name of iwlib ?
<kitche> I don't trust packages for drivers unless it's liek Xorg open source
<aaronf0> so does or does not ubuntu have a text installer?
<PingunZ> sure, alternate install cd
<aaronf0> the hell if im downloading another one
<natural20> kitche: can you explain wget?
<PingunZ> its like the debian install aaronf0
<aaronf0> cant you just pass it a --install text option?
<aaronf0> PingunZ: i dont use deb
<kitche> natural20: wget is a download tool
<ajax4> I need some help guys. A file on my system called libvte.so.4 got hosed. How can I get it back?
<aaronf0> PingunZ: i use gentoo
<PingunZ> cool
<ben__> BlueEagle, in the xorg logfile the last line says "ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?" im not sure what that means tho
<aaronf0> PingunZ: anyway, can you recomend a distro for a laptop too old to run ubuntu?
<CocaCola77> Is ubuntu team thinking of implenting click and mount tools? Like Beos had 10 years ago?
<PingunZ> aaronf0, the install of ubuntu is 100 times easier
<aaronf0> PingunZ: not if you cant reach the install point
<natural20> kitche: so the command line for using it would be...
<jrib> ajax4: that's a result of using unsupported compiz repos.  Here's a thread with the fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668
<aaronf0> PingunZ: its about 20 minutes to boot the damned thing
<kitche> natural20: wget
<ajax4> jrib: Thanks!
<PingunZ> aaronf0, it takes me 3
<fredyqa1> my comter shut down does not shut down the power when its done and I have to manually shut it off. Is that normal?
<kitche> natural20 wget <url>
<natural20> kitche: where and how do i type the link though
<PingunZ> aaronf0, you can try the alternate install cd, its less visual
<natural20> kitche: thanks :)
<aaronf0> PingunZ: what can you recomend for something with 64 megs of ram, and cant boot ubuntu?
<Bassetts> anyone? totem-xine has no sound
<fredyqa1> sorry """computer"""
<PingunZ> aaronf0, xubuntu, DSL, puppylinux
<rbond> aaronf0: have you tried Ubuntu Alternate
<aaronf0> probably ending up with puppy or dsl
<CocaCola77> Why should a person in this day and age need to edit a text file like autoexec.bat, just to mount freeking fat32, ntfs drive.
<aaronf0> rbond: how big is the iso?
<Melectaus--> does anyone know where i could get a grub iso image?
<Ych> PingunZ, damn small linux
<jrib> !grub > Melectaus--
<Ych> ooops
<Ych> i mean
<Ych> aaron
<jrib> Melectaus--: (I'm not sure if that is what you want, but it talks about a super grub disk)
<fredyqa1> Hello?????????????
<TheGame> sup
<baconbacon> Coca, why would someone just edit a text file to mount a stupid reiserfs, ext drive, oh wait you cant
<rbond> aaronf0: 696mb
<CocaCola77> fredyqa1, hi
<rbond> aaronf0: I am going to try it with my old laptop
<Melectaus--> im on windows though
<Melectaus--> i cant access ubuntu
<fredyqa1> Hi I have a problem. my computer shut down does not shut down the power when its done and I have to manually shut it off. Is that normal?
<baconbacon> fredyqa1: do you have a toshiba laptop
<Ych> <Melectaus--> have you tried using the liveCD?
<aaronf0> rbond: thats too big
<CocaCola77> baconbacon, I can, but because I just feel like you want me to pass some iq test, and I just want to use the damn computer.
<fsdfdsfsd> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Ych> i'm not sure how, but maybe something could be done with that
<ajax4> fredyqa1: Its normal if you have an older AT style motherboard (not ATX)
<Ych> that damn peer going around resetting connections again!!
<baconbacon> CocaCola77: i agree it could be easier, but anyway, offtopic
<Bassetts> thats that dcc?
<Melectaus--> Yvh: i tried but i have  5.04, the instructions that are avaiable dont work with it
<Bassetts> *whats
<CocaCola77> baconbacon, to rephrase, I want to use the damn computer, not pass geek test.
<Ych> did you install win after linux?
<Melectaus--> yes ych
<Ych> i heard that that wouldnt work properly, so i just reformatted
<Ych> only today that was in fact
<Melectaus--> i have too much stuff on my hdd
<Ych> almost got into the same fubar as you
<Shoo-Shu> so. what do i use to dl music with???? since im guessing limewire isnt compatible with ubuntu
<Melectaus--> cant risk loosing it
<Ych> well
<Bassetts> what was that DCC thing again?
<nopcode> Shoo-Shu: rtorrent
<nso> How do you open a rar file in ubuntu?
<Shoo-Shu> o ok
<Ych> if neccessary
<dibblego> nso, apt-get install rar
<Ych> do you have something to backup the files to?
<Melectaus--> yea?
<dibblego> nso, apt-get install unrar even
<Ych> like a remote machine?
<kitche> dibblego: rar only rars files
<Melectaus--> i have a 300gig external hdd
<ajax4> dibblego: don't forget sudo first
<Ych> or another hdd?
<Ych> ok
<Ych> because
<baconbacon> Shoo-Shu: install java, use frostwire
<Ych> you can access your linux partition from windows apparently
<Shoo-Shu> o ok
<Melectaus--> i cant boot in windows either
<Ych> oooohhh
<Melectaus--> atm my laptop doesnt have any bootloader
<Ych> i thought you said you were in windows?
<Melectaus--> i tried to install grub from a dodgey disc
<Melectaus--> i am
<Ych> but on a dif machine
<Melectaus--> diffo machine though
<Ych> ok
<Ych> well
<judicata> Anyone have any experience with iTunes in Crossover? It have it working on my SuSe laptop, but not on Ubuntu.  It installs and opens just fine, and pulls up the music store, but I can't sign in to my account.
<Ych> thats a bit of a snafu
<Hexidigital> how do i disable the nautilus desktop integration?
<Melectaus--> is there any bootloader at all i can burn to disc or ought?
<jrib> Hexidigital: it's an option in gconf-editor for nautilus
<Hexidigital> jrib: thanks
<Melectaus--> even the windows bootloader, so i can get all the stuff off of my ubuntu partition and save it to treformat
<Ych> ummm
<Ych> can you reinstall windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b naa!*@adsl-149-*.mia.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Melectaus--> well ill loose all the shiz i have there
<Ych> or is there loadsa stuff on there also
<jrib> Melectaus--: you can access your drives through the live cd
<Melectaus--> yups
<Ych> ok
<Ych> you could use the livecd
<Shoo-Shu> so does frostwire have alot of music like limewire?
<Shoo-Shu> or is it shit?
<Ych> damn jrib
<Ych> beat me
<jrib> Shoo-Shu: they use the same network
<Melectaus--> jrib, i have 5.04, i cant see the local hdd thru the live cd
<Shoo-Shu> ohhhhhhhhh
<Ych> hmmm
<Shoo-Shu> mad
<Ych> ok i gotta reboot
<Ych> brbrbrb
<jrib> Melectaus--: can you go to system > administration > disks, and mount them?
<TheGame> y is this channel not regged
<judicata> Mel: have a copy of Knoppix lying around?
<baconbacon> cant he just grub-install from the liveCD?
<Melectaus--> ill try
<Melectaus--> hold on
<jrib> baconbacon: should be able to
<baconbacon> maybe you need to apt-get grub first
<jrib> that's your best option Melectaus-- , but you said the wiki instructions didn't work?
<BlueEagle> jessica: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep 32
<BlueEagle> jessica: You will see something like "(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32"
<BlueEagle> bahh she left.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b winxpert!*@ip70-171-*.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Melectaus--> jrib its like they are for a newer version
<kitche> BlueEagle she left a long time ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+b winXperts!*@70.171.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<BlueEagle> kitche: That's what I get for researching peoples problems. They just don't have the patience. :)
<ajax4> Anyone know a way to use apt to reinstall an app and reinstall all its dependencies?
<Zer0ne> when you boot up the ubuntu cd, is there a way to make it boot from an already installed ubuntu system?
<jrib> Melectaus--: I am pretty sure that they will work with the older disk as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+b i3dmaster!*@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fredyqa1!*@ip70-179-*.dl.dl.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Melectaus--> i followed them to a t jrib. i didnt get anywhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+b s|k!*@ip70-171-*.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dougsko!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<jrib> Melectaus--: were there any errors, or did everything just seem to work ok but without any results?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lakcaj!*@toronto-HSE-ppp*.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<tyler_d> anyone here run mechwarrior?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _DjScrew_!*@24.252.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Ych> !tubgirl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tubgirl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ych> oooooop
<Ych> s
<Ych> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Ych> gosh, im too lazy to type out a tla
<natural20> when trying to install the Nvidia linux drivers, i get this error: Unable to find the system utility "ld"; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that 'ld' is in your PATH.    can someone interpret this for me, and instruct me on how to find out what it asks?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b godzirra!*@c-68-57-*.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<stopher> Hello!
<timalot> ld is a linker
<kitche> natural20: your missing a very important linux tool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b troymit99!*@host-208-115-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<a-priori> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ATravelingGeek!*@70.104.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<natural20> kitche: what should i do?
<kitche> naturla20: you might have to install the binutils package
<timalot> !binutils
<ubotu> binutils: The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 1373 kB, installed size 6848 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mistraal!*@17.Red-81-*.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<erUSUL> natural20: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BlueEagle> I've got some lag in the sound when playing video files. Is there anywhere I can adjust it?
<BlueEagle> I'm using vlc media player.
<ChaosAFS> i could use some help
<Melectaus--> jrib, it didnt recognise the commands
<BlueEagle> But I suspect it's a problem with ESD.
<stopher> I just got a 4 processor (P3 all around xeon) and it has 4 SCSI HD's (6 available slots) and 1 OS Controller HD that is IDE.  Has CDRW etc etc etc.  It has Windows 2000 Server pre-loaded but I keep getting a STOP! error on it.  I went to install Ubuntu Server Text Install and it keeps freezing when the system goes to Partition Manager.  I think the server install is for one processor, but was told I could install the controller afte
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: We really could use some more info about your problem if we're going to be able to give any help.
<jrib> Melectaus--: which commands in particular?  By the way if someone else knows a bit about grub, Melectaus-- would really benefit from your help because I don't know much about it :)
<ChaosAFS> i load up linux 6.06 to install it and it loads stuff for like 2 mins and then comes up with a DOS type thing.
<timalot> hahha
<ChaosAFS> what do i type in this?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Your text was cut after ", but was told I could install the controller afte"
<Overand> ChaosAFS: which CD did you download?  'alternate' or the 'Live CD'
<Warbo> ChaosAFS: Does it come up with a blue screen saying that "X cannot load"?
<ChaosAFS> live i believe
<stopher> BlueEagle: ... but was told I could install the controller afterward.  Any Ideas on this?
<Melectaus--> the ones that you use at the start of the live cd one
<Zer0ne> i've got windows on my master, ubuntu on my slave.  is there a way to make the ubuntu cd boot up the installed system, so i could leave my mbr unchanged?
<kitche> Zer0ne: you got a floppy drive?
<viator> is there any office type apps that have a resume wizerd?
<Zer0ne> ie:  put in the cd when i want to boot ubuntu
<timalot> zerone why?
<Zer0ne> sure dont
<Warbo> Zer0ne: Not that I know of, but I know how to make a custom boot CD
<stopher> viator: have you tried OpenOffice?
<viator> even commercial
<Melectaus--> jrib. the hdd comes up in the device manager. but how do i mount it?
<viator> i have openoffice latest
<stopher> oh...
<Warbo> Zer0ne: Or even a floppy, which would probably be best
<viator> and it doesnt have one
<kitche> I used to know a way to daisychain linux to the windows boot loader
<viator> ugh
<gary[ubuntu] > zer0ne: I've done that with the ubuntu live dvd
<kitche> so windows would eb the main mbr
<viator> my wife wants it
<Zer0ne> how?
<a-priori> kitche: chainloader +1
<a-priori> in grub
<viator> word has the damn thing
<verbose> kitche: you edit c:\boot.ini
<stopher> copy/paste it lol
<gary[ubuntu] > zer0ne: when the live dvd menu comes up you have an option to select which partition to boot off of
<kitche> verbose: yep your right
<ChaosAFS> so what do i type in the DOS thing
<stopher> BlueEagle: Any ideas?
<viator> i can download templates etc
<kitche> a-priori: I didn't use grub back then it was lilo and lilo was a pain sometimes
<Zer0ne> gary:  is that dvd-specific?
<timalot> u can have grub on mbr and run windows.... why not have grub
<gary[ubuntu] > zer0ne I'll brb. checking now
<stopher> download them then... should work
<viator> hell i even used wget to grab all the templates from ms servers
<Zer0ne> because my boss would flip out ;/
<a-priori> kitche: ah, okay
<a-priori> never used lilo myself
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Zer0ne> because the "boot screen" doesnt look right
<gary[ubuntu] > rebooting now to see what the option was
<gary[ubuntu] > brb zer0ne
<viator> she wants the damn wizard type thing
<timalot> Zer0ne: make a dos boot disk and use loadlin
<RudyValencia> hmm, ubuntu isn't too bad, once you change a couple little settings :)
<BlueEagle> stopher: Nope. It would help to know which chipset your controller is using. Try running lspci (if you're in linux).
<stopher> viator: Not sure if OpenOffice.org can help you with that one....
<Warbo> timalot: What's wrong with GRUB?
<ChaosAFS> so far ubuntu sucks
<markrian> viator, you could try installing Word in wine
<dan2> hi there
<ChaosAFS> if this is all it is, it sucks
<stopher> BlueEagle: I can't even get to the windows command prompts, so no, i can't do that either.
<timalot> Warbo: loadlin is easier
<viator> yeah i could
<virogenesis> great ChaosAFS
<Warbo> ChaosAFS: "All it is"? About 16000 software packages?
<markrian> ChaosAFS, what more would you like?
<viator> i threw away those pirated disks
<viator> a while ago
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: First things first. How did you install Ubuntu? Using the LiveCD or the alternate install CD?
<stopher> BlueEagle: should BIOS boot-up display that?
<ChaosAFS> i would like a GUI is what i would like
<viator> lol
<ChaosAFS> i hate DOS
<dan2> I adjusted the display configuration before and then I decided to distupgrade, now I can't get the resolution to 1280x1024 even though it is the only resolution in xorg.conf
<virogenesis> its not dos
<stopher> i know its Phoenix BIOS
<markrian> ChaosAFS, er, Ubuntu has a GUI. Called GNOME.
<virogenesis> damn....
<Warbo> I love DOS! Without it my computers wouldn't work
<ChaosAFS> BlueEagle: i believe i downloaded the live CD and burned it to a CD
<Warbo> I have no experience of MSDOS though
<Dodzey> ChaosAFS, you sure it wasnt the server cd?
<ChaosAFS> pretty sure
<BlueEagle> stopher: I really do not know or think so.
<ChaosAFS> the iso is named something like this
* RudyValencia finds that. although the typical "Computer", "<user>
<ChaosAFS> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<BlueEagle> stopher: Have you got the name of the motherboard?
<virogenesis> did you load up the cd?
<viator> i smell a troll
<dan2> how do I adjust the resolution with the latest release
<viator> lol
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: and you're not able to get it to show you a graphical interface?
<dan2> I used dpkg-reconfigure, no luck even though I selected the only resolution I wanted
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: Which graphics card/chipset have you got?
<Dodzey> viator, my senses are tingly
<Dodzey> vaitor, ^_^
<RudyValencia> *"Computer", "<user>'s desktop". and "Trash" icons are missing, they can easily be restored :)
<viator> system>prefrences>
<viator> screenresolution
<viator> @dan2
<ChaosAFS> BlueEagle: radeon 9250 PCI card
<dravas> Hah
<stopher> BlueEagle: lemme check and ill get back to you asap
<dravas> o.O
<rockzman> Can anyone help me? i did format my windows partition and i did reinstall windows, what do i must do to load grub at boot
<BlueEagle> stopher: :)
<stopher> BlueEagle: i have it in the room next door
<jrib> !grub > rockzman
<Warbo> !grub > rockzman
<Warbo> oops
<timalot> rockzman: u need to use a cd to boot
<jrib> Melectaus--: select the partition, and press enable, then it shoudl show up in /media
<Han> With synaptic I have set up a proxy, but the proxy is gone and now I can't find how I set up the proxy. grepping in /etc/ for 8118 (the proxy port) finds nothing! Where is it?
<rockzman> Warbo can i do that without a cd?
<Warbo> Who wanted to boot from CD/floppy to preserve their MBR?
<RudyValencia> Ubuntu has earned an "A" in my Linux distros testing, and Fedora falls way short.
<RudyValencia> rock on!
<ChaosAFS> so whats with the DOS?
<kitche> Warbo: Zer0
<Warbo> rockzman: I think it is possible from within Windows, but it is dodgy and I don'y know how to do it
<dravas> Hey Gary13579 and ChaosAFS
<kitche> that's the only part of his name I remember
<Warbo> Zer0ne: You sorted yet?
<Han> In the meanwhile, apt-get doesn't use that proxy. :-S
<jrib> Melectaus--: I'm gonna be afk for a bit now, but 'gksudo nautilus' will give you a fiile manager with full permissions which you may need.  Be careful since you can also mess things up if you delete files and such
<Gary13579> ewww dravas
<viator> there is no DOS
<Zer0ne> no :/
* Warbo loves tab completion
<viator> its the CLI
<timalot> rockzman: then it gets a bit tricky u need to mount your linux partition , and run grub-install somehow... my favorite method is to chroot to the mount point and run grub-install
<ChaosAFS> i typed startx and all i got was "no screens found"
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: There seems to be an issue with that graphics card. Have you tried choosing VGA safe mode in the boot menu?
<TheGame> when is edgy going to be released
<gary[ubuntu] > zer0ne: looks like it only gives me the option to boot from the first hard drive
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: I think it should be the F4 key to choose it.
<viator> 610
<jordanau> TheGame, about 5 months
<Zer0ne> i used to do something with lilo like root=/dev/hdb2 or whatever
<Zer0ne> to do it
<Zer0ne> yeah
<TheGame> so its not going to be as big as a jump as breezy to dapper was?
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: Hopefully that will give you the x screen.
<jordanau> TheGame, a new release every six months
<Warbo> ChaosAFS: DOS=Disk Operating System. Without one then Ubuntu wouldn't be able to do anything. Ubuntu has many different shells and graphical environments which can control the disk operating system, which in Ubuntu's case is called Linux
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: However that screen will be very low resolution (800x600 or something) and some windows in the installer are too big for that.
<natural20> when using the NVIDIA drivers package installer, i get the following error: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Pleas make usr eyou have installed the kernel source files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--k
<TheGame> i thought breezy to dapper was longer than 6 months
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: to move them around simply hold your ALT key and click and drag the window to move it.
<jordanau> !source > natural20
<markrian> TheGame, it was - it was 6 months plus 6 weeks
<natural20> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> ChaosAFS: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: When you've got ubuntu installed you will be able to install the fglrx drivers for your card and you should be able to use normal resolutions.
<TheGame> so people on breezy who upgraded to dapper, were there many problems?
<Warbo> TheGame: Not for me
<Hexidigital> TheGame: i had no problems at all
<TheGame> ok
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: also if you've got an integrated graphics card in your motherboard it might (but really should not) help to turn it off in the BIOS.
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: any questions?
<TheGame> so whats anticipated for egdy
<stopher> TheGame: I don't know you do I?
<TheGame> that would make people want to upgrade
<Anderson> Can someone explain to me the function of RJ45 crimping dies. I have only used the simple universal radio shack tye crimpers.
<TheGame> beats me
<jordanau> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<stopher> BlueEagle: It's not showing anything...motherboard wise.
<markrian> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Cin> !shedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shedule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: and what you've got is not DOS but a TTY terminal server.
<rockzman> jrib i dont have ubuntu install cd
<Warbo> TheGame: Dapper will be supported for years anyway, so you wouldn't need to upgrade
<ChaosAFS> BlueEagle: so... what do i type in the black screen :P
<BlueEagle> chaosafs: You hit CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot. :)
<Hexidigital> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Warbo> ChaosAFS: Look at what I put in quotes above
<stopher> ChaosAFS: type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Anderson> Can someone explain the function of different RJ45 crimping dies? I have only used the simple universal radio shack tye crimpers.
<TheGame> ya but if theres something that would make me want to upgrade then i owuld
<stopher> if it's connected to the internet, it will install the GUI
<Hexidigital> !patience > Anderson
<stopher> Anderson: what do you mean 'dies'?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Now let me see if I got this right. The disk controller is it on the motherboard or is it an expansion card?
<timalot> !dies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stopher> Disk Controller? Would be on the motherboard.
<ajax4_> A program I've used successfully for months now in Dapper is now crashing. Anyone know how I can check to see if any of the files in the package (or its dependents) are corrupted?
<verbose> Anderson: rj-45s have to comply with a standard...what crimps one should crimp another
<stopher> it's a real server...honest to goodness....real built server....made for serving BlueEagle.
<gary[ubuntu] > !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 327 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<timalot> ajax4_: whats the error
<verbose> there are different connectors based on different wire types
<verbose> also, different dies fit in different crimpers
<exs> I finally have almost everything with my ubuntu now. So, how do I save this?.. Is there a linux equlivant to ghost?... easy with GUI etc?
<ajax4_> timalot: It segfaults...the package is xfe (lightweight file manager)
<Anderson> verbose, I thought so too, but I have been looking at different crimpers that have modular dies.
<verbose> but the pin spacing and whatnot is universal
<Warbo> exs: You can just use tar, or even dd
<BlueEagle> stopher: That really did not answer my quetsion. The question is if the server has got the SCSI controller buildt in on the motherboard or if it is an expansion card that sits in a PCI slot.
<Anderson> verbose, http://www.controlcable.com/details/item.asp?id=43332380|70441|
<BlueEagle> question
<Warbo> exs: Make an archive of your root directory, then just extract it to restore it
<stopher> BlueEagle: It's on the motherboard
<ChaosAFS> im gonna reboot and try these commands. if they dont work i'll be back
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know if there's a way to watch rstp mov streams using the mplayer plugin? i'm only getting sound
<timalot> ajax4_: if u type dpkg -L <package name> it will list the files in that package... but if its segfaulting it could be anything.... try deleting yuor config for that package and running it
<BlueEagle> stopher: I see. Have you got any chance at all to open the chassis of the server and have a look-see on the motherboard in question to determine the producer and model? Perhaps you've got this information in any manuals that may have accompanied the server?
<Han> Hmmm I found the proxy setting, but it's ignored. It's a bug.
<exs> Norton Ghost alternative?
<BlueEagle> stopher: If the server is prebuildt who buildt it and what did they call the server?
<stopher> BlueEagle: I have opened the server to look for a model/producer, but can't find anything.
<verbose> Anderson: i'm pretty sure what works on one will work on another
<ajax4_> timalot: I renamed it and it created new config files but it still segfaults, so I'm operating under the assumption (for now) that one of the packaged files could have gotten corrupted.
<stopher> BlueEagle: the manufacturer built it, but no software/docs/anything with it, just called it a server
<stopher> BlueEagle: Actually they called it a ProServ
<verbose> Anderson: i believe mine is a 2045(older paladin) and it's worked on all rj-45's i've ever crimped
<Warbo> exs: Just use "gksudo nautilus /" to get the file manager in root mode, then select the entire contents of / and go "Create Archive" (use tar, not gz or bz2, since they would take AGES)
<verbose> if the rj-45 fits in a NIC or switch, it will fit the crimpers
<timalot> ajax4_: if its got no dependencies... just remove the package and reinstall it
<ajax4_> timalot: Tried that but its still crashing. Didn't try the dependencies though (there are a lot). I was looking for a quick way to reinstall all the dependencies.
<Anderson> verbose, ok, also is there different tips or tipping methods for STP?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Whi manufactured it? And has it got a number after ProServ?
<timalot> ajax4_: problem with removing dependencies is that probably a whole lot of other programs rely on them aswell so it starts getting messy
<verbose> Anderson: i'm not sure about that
<Anderson> verbose, alright, I'm going to be responsible for a big network, and I was wondering if I could run some ideas by anyone who has experience.
<ajax4_> timalot: Well, do you know of a way to just test the packages versus the installed version? I remember RPM had something like this so I figured the DEB files might also.
<timalot> ajax4_: have u tried creating another user... logining in as them and running xfe
<ajax4_> timalot: Thats a good idea. I'll try that now.
<verbose> Anderson: typically, the guy in charge of the big network doesn't crimp cables...he has better things to do
<nutshell42> the ubuntu installer hangs after partitioning while it tries to fsck my windows partitions
<nutshell42> how do I keep it from doing that?
<rockzman> Can someone help why my sgd_0[1] .9450_english.img is higher than my floppy disk if it is used to be a boot image
<verbose> Anderson: hire a cable puller
<Anderson> verbose, it's not always that easy.
<rockzman> Can someone help why my sgd_0[1] .9450_english.img is higher than my floppy disk if it is used to be a boot image
<Xappe> nutshell42: maybe if you tell it not to mount them
<kitche> rockzman: maybe you made the .img to big
<timalot> rockzman: whats the size of the image file?
<rockzman> i1.40 MB (1,474,560 bytes)
<rockzman> timalot 1.40 MB (1,474,560 bytes)
<timalot> rockzman: thats ok
<markrian> nutshell42, indeed, don't have ubuntu mount them - you can sort that out later
<nutshell42> Xappe,
<nutshell42>  could try that, but it gives me an fsck error on a ext2 partition I definitely did not mount
<BlueEagle> stopher: I've found a manual for proserv 900, 1200 and 1500 servers. There should probably be one that indicates which of these you've got.
<rockzman> kitche why i just unzip it from offical site
<nutshell42> so I don't think it cares
<BlueEagle> stopher: Actually it goes all the way up to 5000 :)
<nutshell42> how do I change any options in the partitioning tool anyway?
<rockzman> timalot why when i format my floppy it has a fewer size
<kitche> rockzman: you might have to format the floppy differently
<nutshell42> I've found no obvious way to change the file system of the / partition
<kitche> I know you can format a floppy more then 1.44 mb
<rockzman> kitche what kind of floppy is this .img for?
<nutshell42> without deleting and recreating the partition
<ajax4_> timalot: Crashing still happens :(
<timalot> rockzman: because when u format the disk some of the space is taken up by the file index... (directories and stuff)
<BlueEagle> stopher: and as far as I can tell the manufacturer is Tangent
<rockzman> kitche i formatted that using windows floppy disk formatter and it is not big enough
<markrian> I'm very surprised you have an ext2 partition at all, something isn't right
<rockzman> timalot what should i do
<kitche> rockzman: ah that's why windows floppy puts a lot of junk on a floppy then it should
<nutshell42> mako, it's a 50mb boot partition, no reason to use ext3 for that
<timalot> rockzman: that image file is the correct size... u can put it on  a disk ok
<rockzman> kitche what formatter should i get
<Soccrmastr> guys sh files are only opening in text editors for me
<timalot> ajax4_: oh well it was worth a try
<nathansnook> how do I add java I have tried the wiki and it says package not found
<Anderson> verbose, Some of my ideas are, diagram everthing and maintain different levels of diagrams (physical, network, geographic). Also I am going to use twist on tags at both ends of the cable to keep track of what goes where, I will probably put the same information on both ends, switch/port user/location. Keep copies of all of my configurations. Maintain organized software repositories. Get sufficient equipment for all techs.
<Soccrmastr> how can I make it open as it should like a shell, i even tried running it from the terminal with sudo still just opens textb editor
<kitche> timalot:: he says he can't put it on a floppy though
<timalot> kitche: why?
<ajax4_> timalot: Yeah, don't know of a way to test the installed packages for integrity?
<rockzman> kitche is there how to format a disk and have more free space
<kitche> nathansnook: you can go download java from sun's website
<kitche> rockzman: yeah you could try the linux floppy formatters
<nathansnook> doesn't that require root
<Anderson> verbose, I will keep some sort of spread sheet or databases to keep track of everything, and maybe program some new software.
<rockzman> kitche where do i get those
<nathansnook> to install?
<BlueEagle> stopher: You still there?
<kitche> roczman: you might have to use rawrite
<timalot> ajax4_: the .deb files have a md5 sum ... but i dont know about the individual files inside the package
<kitche> to write the img to the floppy
<kitche> thinkt hat's what you need to do now I think about it rockzman
<ajax4_> timalot: Okay, thanks for your help.
<markrian> nutshell42, explain how your partitions are arranged, and exactly what you did in the install - what's being made, formatted, mounted (to where?)
<timalot> ajax4_: yeah its annoying when that happens
<Soccrmastr> what directory will my USB device open to?
<dlab> hmm
<jordanau> nathansnook, so sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin did not work?
<Soccrmastr> Im trying to plug my camera in, but not sure where to get into it, not opening up in the tree
<dlab> what's the quickest way to get to a shell on the ubuntu install cd for sparc?
<nathansnook> says Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<jordanau> Soccrmastr, /media usually
<dlab> the standard ncurses installer is too slow to use over alom/telnet
<dlab> :P
<Soccrmastr> yeah, in there is floppy and cdrom, no usb
<stopher> BlueEagle: I'm back sorry about that.
<jordanau> nathansnook, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Soccrmastr> but the usb does work because Ive used it for a mous ebefore
<timalot> rockzman: u cant just copy the image file onto the floppy... its an image of the floppy
<nutshell42> markrian, lots of lvm partitions (no way to manage those with the ubuntu installer or did I miss it?), two ntfs windows partitions, 3 fats, 1 50mb ext2 boot, 2 reiserfs linux partitions, the boot and one of the ntfs partitions are primary the rest extended
<timalot> !rawrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rawrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timalot> !dd
<jordanau> Soccrmastr, how about /mnt?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nathansnook> jordanau yes
<Anderson> !stp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nutshell42> I changed nothing, just had it format one of the linux partitions
<stopher> BlueEagle: I'm going to go check again, make sure I didn't miss the manufacturer name.
<Anderson> Does anyone know anything about tipping STP?
<Soccrmastr> nope thats empty :/
<BlueEagle> stopher: I am guessing Tangent Computer ProServ 3000 with four 550MHz Xeon processors and six hot-swappable drives and six pci and one isa slot.
<BlueEagle> stopher: guess is based on
<jordanau> Soccrmastr, you might have to mount it manually
<BlueEagle> bahh
<markrian> Okay, that's some crazy partitioning scheme you got going on there.
<BlueEagle> http://www.gcn.com/print/vol19_no12/2021-4.html
<jordanau> nathansnook, are you sure?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Seems like an old piece of equiptment tbh. :)
<nathansnook> jordanau: how can I double check this?
<nutshell42> but it's perfectly in order, no crazy mixture of partitioning tables or anything
<Soccrmastr> do u have a link to the wiki article for manually mounting?
<Anderson> Does anyone know anything about tipping STP?
<Soccrmastr> I am not sure of the commands
<markrian> nutshell42, so let me understand this - all you had the Ubuntu installer do is to format one of the reiser partitions?
<nutshell42> fdisk (any fdisk, linux, windows, xyzfdisk, you name it) works fine
<markrian> nutshell42, And presumably mount that to / ?
<nutshell42> yep
<nutshell42> oh and a swap partition
<nutshell42> forgot that one
<dlab> ugh
<dlab> even the rescue image uses ncurses..
<markrian> Okay
<markrian> Which partition throws up an error?
<BlueEagle> stopher: however on tangent.com I find no reference to the proserv series so finding the hardware is probably a matter of looking on it.
<nutshell42> the second or third windows partition
<Soccrmastr> whats the cmmand for manually moubnting
<Soccrmastr> mounting*
<nutshell42> but I didn't pay attention whether it was the first to be checked
<ajax4_> Soccrmastr: There are also applets you can add to your gnome panels that have buttons for mounting and unmounting
<timalot> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Soccrmastr> i am using xfce
<nutshell42> it just gave me an error on the ext2, then continued
<Anderson> Does anyone know anything about tipping STP?
<nutshell42> and then hang on the fat
<timalot> mount <device name> <mount point>
<markrian> Are you having Ubuntu mount these partitions, but not format them?
<nutshell42> but I don't want it to check those partitions anyway
<nutshell42> yep
<nutshell42> they work fine
<Soccrmastr> hmmm... how to know the device name :/
<Soccrmastr> just mount
<Soccrmastr> I want to take the images off of the camera
<Soccrmastr> and put them onto the laptop
<timalot> Soccrmastr: ok
<nutshell42> all I want is a way to keep the partitioner or the installer from doing anything
<Soccrmastr> not format
<markrian> Right, well, the best thing to do then is not to have Ubuntu installer mount them at all
<nutshell42> I can format the partitions manually
<markrian> Then it won't even read them, so you can install the system
<nutshell42> well, that didn't keep it from checking the ext2
<markrian> Clearly the Ubuntu installer needs work ;o
<stopher> <BlueEagle> stopher: I am guessing Tangent Computer ProServ 3000 with four 550MHz Xeon processors and six hot-swappable drives and six pci and one isa slot.  <<that sounds about right :)
<timalot> Soccrmastr: so it hasnt automatically mounted?
<dlab> markrian: agreed....
<nutshell42> the partitioning tool especially
<Soccrmastr> nope, tried two usb cords too
<nutshell42> it's not the first time an ubuntu installation fails while trying to partition the disk
<Soccrmastr> its working with my windows pc, and I know the usb port is fine cause ive sued it before
<nutshell42> the text based installer once fscked my partition table
<stopher> BlueEagle: the cable on the SCSI has a tag on the side that connects to the motherboard. says FoxCONN  probably the cable maker or something.
<markrian> nutshell42, I'm not sure what to suggest. You could try downloading the alternate CD instead and installing from that - I do that anyway, it's quicker and easier
<markrian> toh.
<timalot> Soccrmastr: it's probably going to be like /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<nutshell42> the alternate cd?
<SlyGuy> hmmm anyone have problems running synatpic?
<burnhamd> yes me
<markrian> nutshell42, yes, there are several different install discs of Ubuntu 6.06
<nutshell42> as long as it gives me more control to tell it what to do and what not to do
<nutshell42> I'm happy
<Soccrmastr> those fodlers dont exist, should they?
<markrian> Desktop, alternate, server
<SlyGuy> i get this all of a sudden:
<nutshell42> ah I remember
<SlyGuy> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<markrian> Alternate can (apparently) handle LVM stuff, and generally more complex systems
<nutshell42> I'll try that
<dlab> is there another linux distro that'll work on sun4v?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Yes. I am looking for the name of the motherboard. I've been all trough the tangent.com website and found various proserv owners manuals but none of them list anythign useful.
<burnhamd> synaptic wont load giving me the error libvte.so.4 cannot open shared object file
<markrian> It's a whole CD to download, but you should have more lick
<Soccrmastr> i looked into dev/bus/usb
<markrian> er, luck
<nutshell42> thx
<Soccrmastr> no, in there is 001
<markrian> np
<Anderson> Are there different tips or tipping methods for STP?
<Soccrmastr> and 005
<Soccrmastr> but not sure how to open them
<burnhamd> slymaster did you update today?
<jaye> Hi everyone when I install vmware workstation I'm not sure what to put in when it asks for the C header files that match your running kernel.  Does anyone know what to put there to not make the install crash?
<BlueEagle> stopher: You might want to contact tangent on http://www.tangent.com/explore/tech/support.htm they do list that they provide "Lifetime technical support"
<SlyGuy> i applied the updates today and kaboom
<SlyGuy> no damn syntapic
<BlueEagle> stopher: I suggest that you ask them for all technical spesifications on the Proserv 3000 and wether or not it was ever shipped with support for P3 processors.
<kitche> jaye: it's the path tot he kernel headers
<nutshell42> I really hope the next version of the installer will give users at least the option to leave out some non-essential steps; every other installer I've seen did that, but none of the ubuntu ones =/
<burnhamd> did you do anything else today slyguy
<timalot> jaye:  use free software not that shite
<BlueEagle> stopher: Also they need a serial number which should be printed on the chasis somwhere. Perhaps near the power supply, perhaps somwhere else.
<SlyGuy> nope
<Soccrmastr> ok I've found the location of the device
<dlab> .. the installer should detect that I'm using a serial line and not use fancy colors... :/
<Soccrmastr> but the folder is not recognized as a valid file format
<stopher> BlueEagle: hmmm. I can't find a name on the motherboard. The chips have different names on them, (the ones soldered onto the board.) NEC, INTEL, and LSI
<dlab> really, waiting 10-20s for the screen to draw is annoying
<markrian> nutshell42, the alternate CD uses debian-installer I think, which is much more powerful and flexible
<burnhamd> must be the update breaks synaptic
<SlyGuy> i sat down noticed my laptop had updates .. applied them now i can't run synaptic
<Soccrmastr> its in /dev/bus/usb
<BlueEagle> stopher: Now, judging by the look and feel of the tangent.com website I wouldn't get my hopes up.
<burnhamd> everyone hold off on updating synaptic
<stopher> BlueEagle: There are a couple places i have seen S/N's but they aren't labeled...all on the chasis
<BlueEagle> stopher: The name I am looking for should not be on any chip. It should be written on the motherboard itself.
<natural20> so when i upgrade to dapper, system X fails to load.  I get the following error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLCore.so  UnloadModule:  "GLCore"   Failed to load module: "GLCore" (loader failed, 7)
<nutshell42> markrian, don't tell me it's the text based debian installer that was used in the last ubuntu version. I spent hours recreating my partition table after the partitioner of *that* installer fscked it up
<jaye> kitche: when i point it at the dir that the linux-headers package installed to it dies with an exception should I try the files in the kernel-source?
<ardchoille> burnhamd: I only use the official repos and I haven't seen any updates for a couple days
<kitche> jaye: you can try that
<dlab> ugh
<SlyGuy> i honestly didn't even look to closely at what needed updating
<jaye> kitche: ok thanks
<BlueEagle> stopher: Common places are near the processor seat (in your case there's four) and near the pins where the cables from the front panel of the chasis are plugged (for hdd and power lights and such)
<dlab> now the rescue image fails since I don't have a complete install
<SlyGuy> just click install updates
<burnhamd> i will look through some logs to find the source
<dlab> ubuntu is really angering me :P
<markrian> nutshell42, er, yes, it probably is... I expect it's an updated version, but I have no idea how it'll deal with your set up ;o
<burnhamd> then report it
<stopher> Okay, a backward R and U on the motherboard wouldn' thelp?
<burnhamd> slyguy can you post your repostitories somewhere
<burnhamd> not here though
<stopher> BlueEagle: there is a sticker on the processor bays that says SMP/PORTLAND
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nutshell42> markrian, just give me a fscking way to leave out the partitioning stage
<SlyGuy> i am a newb dude :)
<nutshell42> fdisk works fine
<nutshell42> qtparted works fine
<burnhamd> ok
<burnhamd> ill tell you how hang on
<Anderson> Are there different tips or tipping methods for STP vice UTP?
<SlyGuy> aight
<BlueEagle> stopher: No, that's not it. SMP = Something Multiple Pocessors or something.
<nutshell42> the partitioning tools of every other distro I've ever tried worked fine
<nutshell42> only the ubuntu ones are fscked up =(
<BlueEagle> stopher: What you could do is google the names and numbers on the chips near the SCSI connectors. One of them will probably be the SCSI controller chip.
<BlueEagle> stopher: Now how new is this server btw?
<timalot> the debian installer partion section does suck
<dlab> can someone just tell me a boot argument I can pass to the install image that'll give me a shell instead of this ncurses shite?
<burnhamd> slyguy: type this in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BlueEagle> stopher: Is this server in a regular chasis or is it for rack mounting?
<ardchoille> burnhamd: use gksudo for gui apps, sudo is for cli apps
<timalot> dlab: u can run a shell from  the installed cant u?
<ardchoille> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dlab> timalot: I need to get sshd up off of the cd so I can install it in the first place
<markrian> nutshell42, debian-installer should give you a way to drop out of the 'wizard' mode and select which part of the installation to jump to next
<stopher> BlueEagle: Regular chasis...its short (height) and long (depth) and about as wide as it is tall
<dlab> the normal ncurses bit is way too slow to use over a serial console
<burnhamd> then paste the stuff in the file to copypot.com
<burnhamd> ardchoille it will still run
<stopher> BlueEagle: i wouldn't be surprised if it were an older system
<burnhamd> wither way
<burnhamd> either*
<toxic> anyone know if i can turn on/off screen :0.1 on a dual head display?
<ardchoille> !worksforme > burnhamd
<toxic> without restarting x
<nutshell42> markrian, yes but iirc last time the partitioning step was mandatory
<markrian> Hmm...
* dlab sits patiently at the boot: prompt..
<BlueEagle> stopher: "about as wide as it is tall"? And appox how many centimeter is that?
<BlueEagle> stopher: 15-20 cm?
<nutshell42> you have  a menu where you can choose to configure a bunch of stuff
<markrian> yeah
<nutshell42> but when you go on to install the system the partitioner is part of the sequence
<timalot> dlab: isnt there some help messages available at the boot prompt
<burnhamd> slyguy: then give me the link
<nutshell42> and you can't cancel that part
<stopher> 18tall x12wide x25depth
<stopher> BlueEagle: 18tall x12wide x25depth
<markrian> Well then, the only thing I can think of is to create a chroot environment in the partition you want to install into and build it up from there
<dlab> timalot: nothing on how to drop to a shell
<Anderson> Are there different tips or tipping methods for STP vice UTP?
<dlab> I'll try init=/bin/sh, but for some reason I feel I'll have to break and run the installer again :/
<BlueEagle> stopher: That would be a shuttle chassis, wouldn't it?
<Soccrmastr> ok guys, when I plug in my camera via USB a new file appears in /proc/bus/usb/001, and in/dev/bus/usb/001, but the file name is 00X and every time I disconnect it and plug it back in X gets hgher, and the file is unrecognized and cant be opened with any program.  this is my camera and I want to empty all of the pictures out of it onto the laptop. does the camra have to be formatted to...
<Soccrmastr> ...support linux or soemthing?
<stopher> BlueEagle: shuttle?
<dlab> was hoping there was some argument like "nomenu" or something
<nutshell42> markrian, well but to get a working system I assume I'd have to run a bunch of scripts not included in the .debs, so I don't see how that would work
<nutshell42> I tried to upgrade a debian system to ubuntu once
<burnhamd> can someone help me undo some dpkg-divert commands
<nutshell42> and it wasn't pretty
<timalot> dlab: if you are at the physical console u can use alt-f2 or something or u you could try ctrl-z / ctrl-c when the ncurses is running
<BlueEagle> stopher: something like http://global.shuttle.com/Product/images/SB95Pv2_Top.jpg ?
<nutshell42> lots of stuff that almost worked but broke in subtle way
<nutshell42> *s
<dlab> timalot: I'm running over ALOM connected to the console
<dlab> ^C does nothing
<burnhamd> the exact ones located here http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/1AZ16967.html
<timalot> ALOM?
<dlab> suspend I doubt works as it looks like it's forked by init
<burnhamd> i messed all my media players up
<dlab> timalot: lights-out managment
<dlab> so you can connect to the console remotely
<stopher> BlueEagle: Nope.. Its IVORY (white) not black, has a air door in front that swings open and the drives can be removed that way... and you can access floppy/cdrom then
<excitatory> would the fglrx driver from ubuntu or ati.com be preferred?
<nutshell42> All I'd need is a way to leave out a few steps in the installer; perhaps I could take a look at the installer scripts
<dlab> there is no keyboard/vga port on this box :P
<BlueEagle> stopher: I was thinking about the form factor.
<dazvid> How can i install a specific version of an app using apt-get ?
<timalot> i am pretty sure ctrl-z or ctrl-c will work
<markrian> nutshell42, sounds like a plan. I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.
<stopher> BlueEagle: oooh. in that case, yes
<dazvid> like an older version of a package
<dlab> timalot: neither do..
<BlueEagle> stopher: Ok. Well that will make it a newer model than what I was concidering. :)
<nathansnook> I just install ubuntu and notice that I am using a i386 kernel
<nathansnook> my machine is and i686
<bruenig> dazvid, the older version may not be in the repo, generally I have found they don't carry two different versions of the same package
<nutshell42> markrian: do you know whether kubuntu and mepis use exactly the same installer?
<stopher> BlueEagle: oh.
<BlueEagle> stopher: those cases and the mobos for them aren't all that old
<dlab> either does sigquit (^\)
<nutshell42> I assume xubuntu doesn
<nutshell42> *does
<nutshell42> because it's gtk based too
<stopher> BlueEagle: okay.
<nutshell42> but the other two?
<bruenig> dazvid, what exactly are you looking to do, I might be able to find a deb of the version you need
<nso> Where can I get windows media player plug-ins for ubuntu?
<dazvid> thanks bruenig. Know where I could get older packages, because two updates today broke my terminal/synaptic
<Soccrmastr> you can use corossover office plugins
<markrian> nutshell42, I'm afraid I don't know, no
<timalot> in the debian installed if u canel out of something it gives u a list of install steps... i think there is a menu option to run a shell
<dazvid> gnome-terminal-data  (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1)
<timalot> s/installed/installer
<dazvid> it was updated to 2.14.2-0ubuntu3 just a few minutes ago..
<nutshell42> markrian: nevertheless thx for your help =)
<bruenig> dazvid, perhaps this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/gnome-terminal-data
<dazvid> awesome, thanks bruenig
<stopher> BlueEagle: where the SCSI connectors are, it says NSCO
<stopher> BlueEagle: where the SCSI connectors are, it says NSCI
<nso> Where can I get Windows Media Player plugins for Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !restricted > nso
<dlab> nso: mplayer-plugin for mozilla
<dlab> should work with firefox
<Soccrmastr> cool
<markrian> nutshell42, good luck ;o
<bruenig> but you also need w32codecs to make those plugins work on all media
<Soccrmastr> dlab: is that in the ubuntu repositories?
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<dlab> Soccrmastr: I have no idea, I use slackware for my desktop boxes
<brian__> question: Why can't I install totem-xine on Dapper?
<dlab> I have to use ubuntu on this box as it's the only distro to work on this arch
<Jural> wondering if I could get a little help with network printing with cups?
<nso> I figured there was a substitute
<bruenig> brian__, how did you try to get it install?
<bruenig> it to install*
<brian__> I'm in a catch-22: Can't install totem-xine without uninstalling totom-gstreamer; apparently I can unintstall totem-gstreamer w/o uninstalling the Ubuntu desktop
<NickGarvey> brian__: do it without dependancies
<bruenig> brian__, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, you can uninstall that, don't worry about it
<brian__> oh, really?
<brian__> OK
<brian__> define "meta package"
<NickGarvey> brian__: it is just a reference to a bunch of others
<stopher> BlueEagle: I THINK I FOUND IT! :D
<helpwithnick> can someone help me out with something?
<NickGarvey> brian__: its like removing a map, everything on the map is still there
<brian__> Oh! OK, thanks!
<helpwithnick> why when I use my default nickname, does it disconnect me?
<brian__> User groups are so great.
<brian__> cheers.
<NickGarvey> helpwithnick: because someone else has that name most likely
<NickGarvey> brian__: :)
<Jural> anyone know about the state of cups on ubuntu printing fine on gentoo, but errrors with ubuntu
<helpwithnick> it says 'erroneous nickname'
<helpwithnick> that suggests something else is going on
<dlab> what is your original nick?
<stopher> BlueEagle: http://america.hongfaith.com/Case_Chassis/Server%20Chassis/cabrillo-c.htm
<Hero_> Hero
<dlab> might be reserved for a bot..
<stopher> BlueEagle: http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Intel_Cabrillo_C_Server_Chassis_KCYCABRAL
<Hero_> it took me forever to figure out all I needed to do was change my nick
<_hero_> so here is my burning question...
<levander> Someone can tell me why when I 'apt-cache install php4-gd2' I get some note thing in the output saying it's selecting php4-gd instead?  I want gd version 2.
<burnhamd> hey guys how do i undo a dpkg-divert command
<_hero_> if I have an x86 mac, what version of ubuntu do I need?
<BlueEagle> stopher: Those look like regular mini towers and not shuttle cases tbh.
<dlab> if you're using bootcamp, any x86 distro should work
<stopher> BlueEagle: it looks just like the one i have, which is a server case, not regular.
<abrocadabro> I accidentally did this mkswap /dev/sda6 where /dev/sda6 is my root, now I can't even boot any more, is there a way to reverse this?
<dlab> but if you need native EFI support (which I hear breaks the ATI driver), I'm not sure if ubuntu supports it
<stopher> BlueEagle: Intel Cabrillo-C Server Chassis
<stopher> 
<_hero_> I didn't know you could use bootcamp to install linux
<_hero_> I assumed that was just for windows
<_hero_> would that actually work?
<bruenig> you can install things with apt-cache install?
<dlab> _hero_: bootcamp emulates the PC BIOS, which should work with any OS using BIOS calls..
<_hero_> I see
<_hero_> are there any disadvantages to going that way?
<_hero_> (I have never tried bootcamp.)
<bruenig> macs are inferior to pcs, other than that...
<dlab> dunno, I don't own an apple
<dlab> bruenig: EFI?
<dlab> explain how they're inferior..
<Mighty_Ferguson> Could someone please help me get network-manager to remember my network settings?
* bruenig was just satirizing absurd flame wars
<rast4> Ok, so I got Samba working which will allow me to log into my Windows 2k3 Server and I can view my file shares since I have it set up as a file server. When I view the rest of my workgroup and my other 4 XP machines, I can see the netbios names of each computer in the network view on ubuntu, but when I click on the XP boxes to log in, it won't even give me a user/pass dialog to log in, it only denies me. Any ideas?
<_hero_> well, thanks everyone, that is one option
<rast4> I'm confused as to why it will allow me to log into my 2k3 server with credentials, but it won't give me a credential dialog for the other XP machines in the same workgroup
<burnhamd> hey anyone else noticed synaptic stops working with some updates today
<burnhamd> i posted the error above
<timalot> install ubuntu :)
<stopher> BlueEagle: you still there?
<crumb> exit
<bruenig> burnhamd, somebody was just in here with that problem
<bruenig> I don't use synaptic so I hadn't noticed, nor did I get any updates
<dazvid> bruenig, I got the package, but now when i try to install gnome-terminal using apt-get, it wont because its trying to upgrade to newer package of gnome-terminal-data
<Adam_G> hi people, I got an issue...
<bruenig> dazvid, yeah, I figured that would happen
<dazvid> any ideas on how to exclude that from upgrading?
<burnhamd> ya slyguy but he never got back to me
<Adam_G> I tried to install jedit from the .deb provided on their download site
<oem> hello all
<oem> ?
<BlueEagle> stopher: working :)
<stopher> BlueEagle: oh okay.
<netdur> hey people, what are you doing about libvte.so.4?
<stopher> BlueEagle: so you have no clue either?
<Adam_G> it didn't work, and it's broken my apt
<SlyGuy> i did
<dan2> hi there
<dazvid> or will I have to do all the packages manually?
<SlyGuy> i sent you the link a while back
<Adam_G> when I open synaptic, I get an error (it's short):
<dan2> I'm having an issue with xorg where I think it's having issues detecting between which monitor I'm using (my lappy or my desk)
<bruenig> dazvid, the only way I can think to work around it easily that would be to uninstall the current gnome-terminal-data, comment out the all the sources in your list or if you know which one gnome-terminal-data is coming from, then install it
<ubuntu> Adam_G:  what error u get sir?
<dazvid> lol ok
<Adam_G> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Adam_G> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<dazvid> thanks again :)
<ubuntu> Adam_G: unmark jedit for reinstall
<oem> I have a Netgear wireless router, when I connect through the router I cannot update or download anything, I have an error that said Connection failed. When I connected directly to the Modem everything work fine. What is the problem there with the router?
<bruenig> dazvid, if this is a big error which two people have now claimed it breaks synaptic, it will likely be fixed quickly
<Adam_G> ubuntu, nothing shows up in synaptic. at all.
<nickj6282> oem, are you using DHCP?
<timalot> oem: does it run ubuntu?
<Erestar_home> Hi guys. When I boot my computer, the system automatically detects and mouts the drive, but as read only. I'm curious what command is actually being executed. I'ld like to edit it to mount so anyone can write. Can anyone help?
<oem> yes
<dazvid> Yeh it uninstalls synaptic
<dazvid> lol
<ubuntu> Adam_G: do this
<dazvid> quite silly
<ubuntu> open konsole
<oem> yes it does run ubuntu
<TheCarl> I have a question, does an Mp3 with a 128 bitrate sound the same with a WMA with a 128 bit rate?
<Adam_G> ubuntu:k
<bruenig> Adam_G, jedit or gedit, because I have never heard of jedit
<ubuntu> type sudo apt-get install jedit
<burnhamd> wma at 128 is superior
<Erestar_home> Oh, and I forgot to mention its an external USB HD
<oem> and I able to connedt to this chat room and browse the net
<TheCarl> you sure?
<bruenig> !info jedit
<ubotu> Package jedit does not exist in dapper
<nickj6282> oem: is the router set up for DHCP as well?
<burnhamd> yes
<TheCarl> thank you
<TheCarl> very much
<oem> yes it is
<burnhamd> np
<Adam_G> bruenig, jedit: http://www.jedit.org/index.php
<nickj6282> oem: does it give you an IP?
<timalot> !jedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Adam_G, you are sure jedit is in one of your repos?
<Phoul> Anyone know the name of a program that i can practice my typing in thats free and in synaptic
<Phoul> like a game or something
<Adam_G> bruenig: I added their repo
<Phoul> I wanna get used to my new keyboard
<oem> yes like the default: 198.162.0.0
<Mighty_Ferguson> Hello, is there anyone here who can help me with network-manager? It will not remember the settings for my wireless network.
<bruenig> java...hmmm why subject yourself to that
<ubuntu> there is 1 jedit
<ubuntu> hold on let me chk
<Adam_G> ubuntu: doesn't work, same error as before (actually only the first one)
<nickj6282> oem: do you have other PCs connected to the router? can they browse the internet?
<BlueEagle> stopher: I've been looking for possible matches for baby atx motherboards with quad P3 socket 370
<oem> I have 2 pc's connected both browse the net with no problem
<hou5ton> I have the firefox plugin for totem and EasyUbuntu says it's installed, but a video on CNN.com still says it must have windows media player .... what now?
<ubuntu> may be i'm wrong then
<nickj6282> oem: but this third one doesn't, got it
<timalot> !junior-typing
<ubotu> junior-typing: Debian Jr. typing. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ubuntu> hou5ton:  try mplayer
<oem> I have only 2 computer my daughter and I both of us have no problem browse the net
<bruenig> Adam_G, i went to the install page and added their repo but am having a hard time connecting to it
<Soccrmastr> mozilla-mplayer works great ;) thx man
<bruenig> Adam_G, why not use the deb
<oem> my printer connected to the router as well works fine.
<Adam_G> bruenig: I did, originally- that was what first broke my apt
<nickj6282> oem: what is your ISP?
<oem> Cable vision
<bruenig> yeah it is not connecting to the repo
<oem> Optimum online
<Adam_G> bruenig: I thought if I could get a good deb from their repo it would override the bad one... apparently not :P
<nickj6282> oem: do you know if they lock your IP in to a single MAC address?
<stopher> BlueEagle: Oh...okay
<oem> where can I see if the modem is set to DHCP?
<ubuntu> oen system>>admin>>networking
<ubuntu> oem*
<Finalhazard> Hey, FH here.
<ubuntu> hi fh
<oem> maybe the do because my IP address rarely change
<dazvid> bruenig, I fixed my terminal, now Im happy
<BlueEagle> stopher: so far the only quad boards of that form factor have been for AMD processors. :/
<nickj6282> oem: depends on the modem, check your router config page for the modem's "default gateway" address then try it in your browser
<dazvid> just downloaded all the packages manually
<nickj6282> oem: works on some modems but not others
<dazvid> and installed
<dazvid> hehe
<dazvid> :/
<tyler_d> oem: manually change your ip by changing your mac address
<bruenig> dazvid, did you use that process I said or another?
<Finalhazard> I have a question for you guys. Y'see, I recently reinstalled Dapper on my PC, only as a partition with WinXP Media Center Edition on the PC too.
<BlueEagle> stopher: Still it would amaze me if the name and model of the mobo wasn't printed on the mobo itself.
<Soccrmastr> does anyone have a reccomendation for an easy-to-use GUI application that can quickly and easily connect to new wifi hotspots? I've been having trouble with the network manager in xubuntu....
<BlueEagle> stopher: Have you got a digital camera? Could you take a picture of the mobo and send it to me?
<oem> ok let me load the modem
<oem> brb
<Finalhazard> I was wondering, is there a way for Dapper to pick up my fonts on the Windows partition, without having to reinstall each one?
<dazvid> well I went to that site you linked me too, it had all the dependencies on an FTP server. So i just downloaded them all and installed using dkpg
<stopher> BlueEagle: it's not and yes, can you get DCC;s thru chat?
* cyphase just got back from ubucon
<dlab> Finalhazard: where is your windows partition mounted?
<varchar> i got a version of ubuntu in linux magazine, i want to install it...are there any drawbacks to using ubuntu ?
<bruenig> dazvid, did that fix synaptic too?
<Finalhazard> /dev/sda2. I can't change it (mainly due to my lack of knowledge of partitions).
<bruenig> or did you not have a problem with synaptic, maybe that was someone else
<nickj6282> varchar: totally a subjective question, good luck getting a straight answer ;)
<ubuntu> varchar:  i dont see any
<jamesarthur2> Does ubuntu still have a live cd?
<dlab> Finalhazard: where is it mounted? where do you go to browse your windows files?
<dazvid> No i havent reinstalled synaptic
<varchar> i know, especially in an ubuntu chat
<varchar> lmao
<ubuntu> jamesarthur2: yes
<bruenig> jamesarthur2, yes
<dazvid> but I have the right packages to do so
<jamesarthur2> where?
<ubuntu> varchar:  then y ask ?
<dazvid> just a matter of doing it :)
<bruenig> on thier website
<bruenig> ubuntu.com I think
<Finalhazard> I just said it, /dev/sda2.
<nickj6282> varchar: my drawbacks are mainly iPod and the need to program in VB for school
<BlueEagle> stopher: I think that port should be open.
<BlueEagle> stopher: try it.
<varchar> well, im a java developer by default, and i need to use eclipse using ubuntu...anyone use it with?
<Finalhazard> That's the mount point it says in the fdisk thing when I checked.
<dlab> /media/something?
<dlab> Finalhazard: open up a terminal, type "grep sda2 /etc/fstab" and paste the output
<nickj6282> varchar: I don't do Java so no joy for me there, but I use Qemu to run Win2k for VB devel and I have a Mac now so iPod is all set too
<ubuntu> varchar:  i see it here for download in synaptic
<Finalhazard> Oh, yeah, /media/sda2 as well. I forgot about it.
<ubuntu> so dont think u should have issues
<dlab> ok
<Finalhazard> For a second I thought you meant something else, sorry.
<burnhamd> i need help with dpkg-divert can anyone help
<varchar> ubuntu...then y ask? please elaborate
<dlab> Finalhazard: I'm assuming your fonts are in /media/sda2/windows/fonts, correct?
<Finalhazard> Yes.
<ubuntu> varchar:  oh you said i'm asking in ubuntu
<ubuntu> that is why i said
<tyler_d> what could I use to check if a webcam is working??
<bo1> Does anyone know why mplayer isn't available for me?  I think I have my multiverse repositories enabled as well.
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ubuntu> varchar:  to ur statement ' does ubuntu have drawbacks"
<bruenig> bo1, you must not have them enabled
<Soccrmastr> bo1: did you search for mozilla-mplayer
<Finalhazard> Do I just need to add a symbolic link to the font folder in Ubuntu, or something else?
<bo1> I guess not.  I enabled all of them in synaptic
<cracko> has anyone tried mania driver?
<Adam_G> is there any way to manually edit apt's package lists?
<Mighty_Ferguson> Is there anyone who can help me with network-manager? If there's a better channel for newbie questions, please let me know.
<bruenig> bo1, you can install the deb from the online package thing
<dlab> Finalhazard: cp -R /media/sda2/windows/fonts to /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/Win
<amicrawler> need help please !!!!!!!
<bo1> mozilla-mplayer isn't there either
<Finalhazard> Ah, ok.
<nickj6282> amicrawler: just ask
<varchar> Im sorry, maybe I should be in a linux n00b room or something, but I have never used linux, i recieved the boot disk and install in java developer mag
<ubuntu> bo1: u can download it from mplayerhq.hu
<bo1> bruenig - alright thanks
<dlab> Finalhazard: then cd /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/Win, and type "mkfontdir"
<tyler_d> Mighty_Ferguson: if someone knows they will answer
<BlueEagle> stopher: alternately you can publish it on esnips.com or photobucket.com (registration required)
<hou5ton> ok ... i have totem and mplayer installed with the firefox extensions ... still won't play the video
<bruenig> bo1, yeah you clearly don't have it enabled, but here is the link to the deb for mplayer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<ubuntu> varchar:  we all start bro, chill out
<ubuntu> dont worry :)
<stopher> BlueEagle: i just took them, sendin now
<nickj6282> be happy!
<hou5ton> can someone else here using Ubuntu see if your system will play it
<dlab> Finalhazard: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add: FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/Win"
<amicrawler> ok i'm looking for the webpage for ubunbtu repostisary  for debfiles
<hou5ton> and then tell me how you did it?
<nickj6282> ubuntu: now that song's in my head, thanks ;)
<ubuntu> nickj6282:  lol
<ubuntu> yes nice song ;)
<varchar> i love the way ubuntu looks and i need to start getting familiar with the OS
<bruenig> hou5ton, type about:plugins in the firefox address bar
<dlab> Finalhazard: then run "xset fp +/usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/Win" as your user
<mxpxpod> cafuego: ping?
<Finalhazard> I just get a "cannot create file or directory" error when I try the first thing.
<dlab> then "xset fp rehash"
<nickj6282> now I have to go find it and listen, or I'm going to lose it
<burnhamd> i give
<cafuego> huh?
<dlab> hmm
<stopher> BlueEagle:
<dlab> there is probably a GUI way to do this
<amicrawler> some body sent me a link for mutivers and non-free and easy something all i had to do is copy and edit with kate
<nickj6282> like when Eric Cartman listens to Styx
<varchar> can i keep windows installed and not have to format my HD, and still partition and install
<rast4> Anyone know why I can access a server share from ubuntu, but I can't access the contents of my XP machines.
<ubuntu> varchar:  yes sir
<nickj6282> varchar: yes you can
<dlab> I don't use ubuntu as a desktop, so someone mind taking over? :P
<bruenig> varchar, yes
<ubuntu> varchar:  u an dual boot windows and linux
<BlueEagle> stopher: The requests are getting to me just fine but I am unable to connect to your machine to initiate the transfer.
<ubuntu> varchar:  install windows first
<stopher> hmmm
<stopher> hold on
<nickj6282> varchar: also, check out Virtual PC for Windows, it's a free download, a developer's best friend
<bruenig> varchar, unless you have an empty partition, you will have to resize the windows partition though
<dlab> hmm
<amicrawler> need help please !!!!!!!
<amicrawler> some body sent me a link for mutivers and non-free and easy something all i had to do is copy and edit with kate
<dlab> nickj6282: vmware works fine, too :)
<BlueEagle> stopher: You need to open up some ports to allow dcc file transfers.
<dlab> vmware seems to support more guest operating systems
<dravas> What can you tell me about ex2 Filesystem like whats the max file size capable
<dlab> from a generic linux 2.6 kernel to freebsd
<haasteem> hi, i upgraded from breezy to dpaaer alst night and have a massive problem concerning my sound now... i've tried to solve it all day now, but haven't been able to resolve it... could somone please help me out?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  they all say "Enabled"
<varchar> ?
<ubuntu> vmware is nice
<stopher> holy cow, sorry about that! BlueEagle...
<Soccrmastr> varchar: read the manuals that come with the Ubuntu OS I read all of the basic Wikis and the xubuntu manual I know a lot of the basics to get arund now. the documentation is much more helpful than the windows web documentaion 0_o
<nickj6282> dlab: I tried VMware but I honestly prefer Virtual PC, one of the two pieces of software from Microsoft I really like
<BlueEagle> stopher: np. :)
<dlab> nickj6282: well, for one they didn't make it ;)
<nickj6282> dlab: yes, true
<BlueEagle> stopher: You could always email them to me.
<stopher> okay lemme upload them somewhere
<dlab> haven't really tried virtual pc, but it doesn't work on any of my computers
<haasteem> geez, i mean dapper
<bruenig> hou5ton, do you have everything though. does it have windows media player plugin listed and all of the others?
<Krank_> I have XP on C: and Vista on G: (another partition on another drive). Vista's boot manager is running things now. If I were to install ubuntu on another partition would it work and triple-boot or what exactly?
<stopher> sure you want to PM me your email BlueEagle?
<bo1> the lines with multiverse in my /etc/apt/sources.list are uncommented though...
<ubuntu> Krank_:  it will
<bo1> and sudo apt-get install mplayer doesn't work.
<nickj6282> Krank_: just make sure you've got everything in your grub.conf file and you're set
<ubuntu> take of vista , it sucks :)
<bruenig> bo1, post your sources.list on pastebin
<nickj6282> ubuntu: I had vista for a week, what a joke
<bruenig> your sources.list are at /etc/apt/sources.list
<hou5ton> bruenig:  yes
<Krank_> I'm not impressed with Vista, right
<skaven`>  Godsmack - Releasing the Demons - 4m 12s 
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntu> nickj6282:  u like it?
<dravas> What can you tell me about ex2 Filesystem like whats the max file size capable
<BlueEagle> stopher: You auto-replied me. :p
<nickj6282> Vista is XP but unstable
<bruenig> hou5ton, do you have the w32codecs installed?
<haasteem> hi, i upgraded from breezy to dapper alst night and have a massive problem concerning my sound now... i've tried to solve it all day now, but haven't been able to resolve it... could somone please help me out?
<Krank_> Vista's woes could be ubuntu's gain
<ubuntu> nickj6282:  it is microshit :)
<nickj6282> XP can do everything Vista can, and sucks slightly less
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> sorry did i say anything wrong?
<Soccrmastr> lol
<hou5ton> bruenig:  well.... I thought so ... how could I check?
<dravas> What can you tell me about ex2 Filesystem like whats the max file size capable
<moonunit> is there a way i can navigate to a hardrive on a network and save to it
<tim> There is something wrong with gok!
<bruenig> vista has transparency guys, that is so great no other OS has ever had... oh well linux has for quite a while
<ubuntu> nickj6282:  vista is a system hogger, aint it?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  I thought I took care of that with EasyUbuntu
<dlab> dazvid: 2TiB
<Krank_> nick, so if I install will XP and ubuntu be ready to go right off the bat?
<dlab> depending on the program
<dlab> most run with O_LARGEFILE
<dazvid> excuse me?
<catadoxas> hey guys a question... if i set up a vm machine on microsoft windows
<dlab> er
<Soccrmastr> someone cursed in #easyubuntu the other day, and got a big lecture on the mission of Ubuntu and the ubuntu code and aim, and how you should never curse, it was pretty funny :/
<dlab> bad tab completion
<dravas> Vista is useless
<dlab> sorry :P
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> np
<sbalneav> dravas: http://web.mit.edu/tytso/www/linux/ext2intro.html
<nickj6282> ubuntu: not as bad as I thought, but it kept turning Aero on and off while running, on an AMD64 1.8 Ghz with 1.5GB RAM and 128mb video
<catadoxas> copy the dir and change the vmx file
<Anderson> bruenig, Has vista been released?
<dlab> dravas: 2TiB
<bruenig> hou5ton, not sure if that installs it or not probably does, here is a deb of w32codecs just open it with gdebi, if it is in fact installed already it wont install http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<catadoxas> will it work on linux
<catadoxas> ?
<nickj6282> which is well over the minimum specs
<Anderson> has vista been released?
<bruenig> Anderson, betas, the real one not until early '07
<ubuntu> nickj6282:  wow 1.5 gb ram
<ubuntu> thats nice system u got there bro
<bo1> I use vista, just because its free
<ubuntu> vista is free?
<ubuntu> lol
<nickj6282> my present to myself
<Soccrmastr> lol wow
<Anderson> That's a good time frame. I hope it's on schedule this time.
<bo1> ubuntu - yeah, heh. fre beta
<hou5ton> bruenig:  what do you mean, "open it with gdebi"  ??
<bruenig> Anderson, it is already been pushed backed a few times
<haasteem> ubuntu: i talked to you briefly earlier today, i'm still stuck...
<moonunit> i need to save this torrent to a remote computer, can someone help me do it?
<Soccrmastr> soon as beta is over you're gonna probably have to pay around 400 bucks
<Adam_G> well, if anyone knows how to fix a broken apt... lemme know...
<ubuntu> haasteem:  ye i remember ur name
<bo1> Soccrmastr - no, I'll just uninstall
<ubuntu> i forgot the problem though
<Krank_> Yeah, don't know Vista's price.
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> what was it?
<Soccrmastr> My current PC doesnt even meet all Vista standards
<bruenig> hou5ton, when you click on that link it should give you an option that says open with gdebi if you are in firefox at least it generally does for me
<Krank_> Well, off to install it then.
<bo1> I've got everything I care about on another partition
<haasteem> ubuntu: i have a problem with my sound
<varchar> IF anyone has a free minute i want to get ubuntu up and running but i have a few installation questions that I cant find in help docs, please PM me if you can
<Soccrmastr> a lot of people are going to have to upgrade
<Soccrmastr> especially gamers
<ubuntu> Soccrmastr:  same here i ahev 256 ram
<ubuntu> lol
<dlab> "Vista. It's time to upgrade your PC. Trust us."
<dlab> remember seeing that somewhere :P
<natural20> I'm on breezy bader.  I want to upgrade firefox to v1.5.  I can't upgrade ubuntu, because server X fails upon upgrade (and I have tried a million things to fix it)   can someone help me upgrade firefox?
<bruenig> hou5ton, if it doesn't then save it to disk, open up a terminal and do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/w32codecsblahblahblah.deb
<ubuntu> haasteem:  did u try to reinstall alsa?
<haasteem> ubuntu: i think i tried everything to get it resolved, but nothing...
<haasteem> ubuntu: yes
<Soccrmastr> well, the problem is with my video card. doesnt have a pixel shader, and that ahs been a problem for me in the past with playing video games. couldnt even run lego star wars, but ran doom 3 with no lag lol weird :/
<ubuntu> aumix too?
<phargle> yum salsa
<haasteem> i followed the guide that is posted in ubuntuforums
<haasteem> ubuntu: i followed the guide that is posted in ubuntuforums
<tim> does anyone know about gok?
<Fernand1> Hello
<dravas> Shoot how to download a File that is 4 GB plus in Linux
<bo1> Soccrmastr - that's because carmack is a good coder
<nickj6282> dravas: bittorrent if you can
<bruenig> bittorrent is the best
<ubuntu> tim: gnome onscreen keyboard?
<dravas> yer
<bruenig> no md5sum check either
<Fernand1> varchar:  Talk to me in private chat
<haasteem> ubuntu: aumix?
<dlab> dravas: should work fine, what are you using to download the file?
<tim> yes
<ubuntu> haasteem:  ys aumix
<dravas> I mean I have a file that is 4GB+
<Fernand1> what is the name of the CD drive in ubuntu?
<dravas> I'm using Bittorrent
<Fernand1> I'm used to "d:/"
<phargle> dravas: no way thats unheard of
<bruenig> cdrom#
<dravas> gah
<bruenig> or so it is for me
<haasteem> ubuntu: i don't seem to have that
<Fernand1> k
<Fernand1> so
<Fernand1> cd cdrom# will work in terminal?
<ubuntu> haasteem:  u need it , install it
<dravas> shoot
<dravas> This sucks
<moonunit> i need to save a torrent file to a remote computer, is there a way that i could do that?
<ubuntu> haasteem:  after u install it , run it
<nickj6282> what sucks?
<haasteem> ubuntu: ok, one moment
<ubuntu> tim:  no idea , just read the name
<ubuntu> sorry bro
<Fernand1> cdrom#: no such file or directory
<bruenig> Fernand1, the number sign is actually a number, it depends on how many drives you have, I have two the first is called cdrom0 and the second is called cdrom1
<ubuntu> never played with it
<Fernand1> oh
<Fernand1> okay
<Fernand1> thank you
<bruenig> Fernand1, do cd /media/cdrom0, that probably works
<ubuntufreak> Does anybody know how to get music from my windows computer to play in ubuntu?
<Fernand1> thank you :)
<dravas> I really need to download a File that is 4GB+ and I cant do it in Windows because I cant get Lan Drivers for the Internet
* p47 hey can somobody help me ?
<bo1> bruenig - pastebin.com has been timing out, so I switched to rafb - http://rafb.net/paste/results/OFDRQH44.html
* bruenig no
* Soccrmastr lol yes
* Soccrmastr ask
<ubuntu> btw hi Soccrmastr
<natural20> 'm on breezy bader.  I want to upgrade firefox to v1.5.  I can't upgrade ubuntu, because server X fails upon upgrade (and I have tried a million things to fix it)   can someone help me upgrade firefox?
<bo1> should be a normal sources.list file
<p47> come on help me Gays !
<Soccrmastr> hi lol
<Soccrmastr> lol
<bo1> Generated or edited by synaptic I believe
<haasteem> ubuntu: it doesn't work
<ubuntu> haasteem:  what error?
<haasteem> ubuntu: it gives an error
<snoops> dravas what's the problem?
* Soccrmastr p47: ask
<haasteem> ubuntu: error opening mixer
<ubuntufreak> p47: nobody is helping me either
<sbalneav> p47: You haven't asked your question yet
<bruenig> bo1, add these lines
<bruenig> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<bruenig> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<Ropechoborra> Hi, how do i change the animated screen that shows up wile loading linux
<ubuntu> haasteem:  open synaptic , uninstall zumix if it is ther
<Soccrmastr> lol everyone has to ask a question
<varchar> Ferndand1: i sent a request to chat in private
<n3rdism> anyone know a good prog to rip dvd's into mpeg or similar?
<ubuntu> then reinstall the new 1
<moonunit> how do i save a file to a remote computer via a windows network?
<Judo> this is suse or ubuntu ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=43767&file1=43767-1.jpg&file2=43767-2.jpg&file3=43767-3.jpg&name=Candido+Selected+%284+Compiz%29
<sbalneav> ubuntufreak: what kind of music?  Google easyubuntu
<ubuntu> n3rdism:  dvd shrink?
<haasteem> ubuntu: zumix, i didn't have it
<tim> when start gok, I get an error.
<dravas> snoops I just thought that Fat32 had a 4GB Filesize limit and thats the only place I can save it and it is a 4GB+ file
<ardchoille> !info zoomix
<snoops> moonunit places>connect to server>windows share
<ubotu> Package zoomix does not exist in dapper
<ubuntu> haasteem:  it is aumix
<Soccrmastr> ropechobora: Im not sure on ubuntu but I am using xubuntu and under settings there is an option called splash screen settings
<ubuntufreak> sbalneav: music ripped in windows media player
<p47> Soccrmastr , sbalneav,  ubuntufreak:  I have one problem, now I have a dell multimedia key board, but Just I can see one howto about the configuration, but the problem es that is in french
<ubuntu> not zumix
<ardchoille> !info zumix
<ubotu> Package zumix does not exist in dapper
<lecaros> anyone have experience using handycam as webcam on ubuntu?
<Soccrmastr> p47: google translator?
<bo1> bruenig - cool! thanks
<n3rdism> ubuntu: isnt that just an image of it?
<Anderson> bruenig, I know. The organization I work for hired an external network adminstration agency. Part of their contract is to remain within 2 releases of the last stabe Microsoft release. Right now we are on windows 2000, when vista is release the network will be switched to XP. There are already many problems with this company, and the switch is going to be a disaster, which hopefully means they will lose their contract.
<Ropechoborra> Judo that is Ubuntu
<sbalneav> ubuntufreak: google for easyubuntu
<haasteem> ubuntu: oh, so you want to to just uninstall it again?
<snoops> dravas oh right.. well yeah, because fat32 is shockingly crap. Why can't you save it to your ext3 partition?
<ubuntu> haasteem:  yes the new 1 that is there
<Soccrmastr> ubuntufreak: or join #easyubuntu on this server
<p47> Soccrmastr: yes I know, but google dosn't trastale very well, that is the problem.
<Soccrmastr> oh, well hmm I'm not sure about it then sorry
<moonunit> snoops, i have a .torrent file, i need to save the resulting file to a remote, is there a way to navigate to it?
<dravas> So snoops ex3 Supports 4GB + Files?
<Ropechoborra> Hi, how do i change the animated screen that shows up wile loading linux?
<ubuntufreak> sbalneav: what is easyubuntu
<Ropechoborra> !easyubuntu
<siXy> p47 - there are french irc channels and forums... try them
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ubuntu> moonunit:  scp
<moonunit> ubuntu, ?
<n3rdism> anyone know a good prog to rip dvd's into mpeg or similar?
<BrokenSegue> everytime my computer boots into ubuntu after booting into windows I get this "file system contains errors" message and it has to scan (I do work off my ubuntu HD from XP), any suggestions or explanations?
<snoops> dravas uh huh.. what'd you install ubuntu on?
<nutshell42> n3rdism: dvd:rip
<haasteem> ok, i removed aumix
<bruenig> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<sbalneav> ubuntufreak: Google can tell you that. :) It will install all the restrictedformat bits you need to play windows media files.
<haasteem> ubuntu: ok, i removed aumix
<bruenig> never used it but from its name sounds good
<n3rdism> ty
<p47> siXy, thank's I'll try in those channels
<varchar> now i have windows installed, can i partition my hd without uninstalling and formatting the hd so i can put ubuntu on it?
<ubuntufreak> sbalneav: can you tell me where to go to find it - I have a very slow connection
<dravas> snoops I have Ubuntu on a ex3 partition
<ubuntu> varchar:  yes
<bruenig> varchar, yes, you can do all of that within the ubuntu live/install cd
<Ropechoborra> varchar with Partition Magic you can
<ubuntu> varchar:  backup data to be on safe side :)
<sbalneav> I don't know off the top of my head.  Go to www.google.com, and search for "easyubuntu"
<Ropechoborra> varchar or the Ubuntu live CD, it has a tool called GPARTED
* bruenig will be right back
<moonunit> snoops, any ideas?
<ubuntu> moonunit:  hi
<ubuntu> moonunit:  u wana transfer file to a remot epc/
<ubuntu> pc*
<varchar> i have no friggin clue what the hell im doing
<haasteem> ubuntu: what could i try next?
<siXy> does anyone here use bind9 on ubuntu server? having rndc issuses.
<ubuntu> haasteem:  reinstall new 1
<moonunit> ubuntu,  i have a .torrent file, i need to save the resulting file to a remote, is there a way to navigate to it?
<varchar> I saw that when I went to the install...I had the opportunity to partition i believe on step 5, but i didnt want to screw anything up especially because I didnt have anything backed up
<snoops> moonunit ah right, yeah I do that quite a bit too.. okay you'll want to mount the drive properly..create a folder first, say torrents in /media.. so "sudo mkdir /media/torrents"
<haasteem> ubuntu: by the way, i followed this guide earlier on: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ubuntu> why not download it to locl system then scp it?
<phargle> varchar: assume you're going to screw it up
<sbalneav> moonunit: do you have an account on the remote machine?
<phargle> (i do)
<dravas> snoops I have Ubuntu on a ex3 partition
<haasteem> ubuntu: a new aumix?
<ubuntu> haasteem:  yes
<ubuntu> haasteem:  u had updated right?
<moonunit> snoops, ubuntu, sbalneav meet me in #moonunit (less crowded
* BlueEagle poker stopher with a pointy stick *
<stopher2> hello BlueEagle:
<sbalneav> Nope, staying here for me.
<stopher2> BlueEagle: ouch! that hurt!
<BlueEagle> stopher2: :)
<sbalneav> Someone else wants to follow, go ahead.
<BlueEagle> stopher2: Where did you run off to?
<haasteem> ubuntu: i upgraded from breezy (in which ewverything worked) to dapper (no sound)
<varchar> i pretty much feel like im going to screw something up...
<HeathenDan> how come my monitor "sleeps" even though i didn't set power mgmt or screensaver on?
<stopher2> i'm here...doing image upload. stopher ran away...
<varchar> i know partition magic works, but that is not freeware right?
<BlueEagle> heathendan: did you spesifically set them off (they should be on by default iirc)
<haasteem> ubuntu: just before the end of the upgrade i was forced to abort becasue of an error... and now i'm in some trouble
<ubuntufreak> sbalneav: Thank You - I will try it
<snoops> moonunit after that, you can mount the drive assuming you have smbfs installed.. to make sure type "sudo apt-get install smbfs" then type "sudo mount -t smbfs //remotecomputername/sharename /media/torrents -o username=usernamehere,password=passwordhere,dmask=777,fmask=777
<stopher2> BlueEagle: i'm surprise stopher hasn't pinged out yet...i am the same person as stopher though
<BlueEagle> stopher2: Ahh I see.
<stopher2> BlueEagle: :)
<HeathenDan> how do i set them off manually? i just slid the thingie to never in pwr mgmt
<snoops> dravas then download the file to ext3.. it can handle over 4gb files
<bruenig> varchar, don't use partition magic, it is garbage, when I used to dual boot, I used it initially and everytime I installed ubuntu and then booted into windows and tried to use it. It would error and would close
<dravas> Thanks snoops
<BlueEagle> stopher2: Perhaps you better upload those images somwhere. The mail doesn't seem to want to arrive. Mihgt be a restriction on the size or something.
<snoops> dravas and if you need to access that file from windows, you can use the ext2 driver for windows..
<snoops> which it at http://fs-driver.org or something like that
<dravas> I have it installed
<stopher2> BlueEagle: imageshack or whatever says that its uploading the pics now
<moonunit> snoops,
<stopher2> BlueEagle: ill yell at you when i know the URL lol
<BlueEagle> snoops: "the ext2 driver" or "one of the ext2 drivers"?
<varchar> bruenig: what do you suggest doing then? any links how to do it?
<moonunit> snoops, this is a windows xp home machine, i have no password on it,
<BlueEagle> stopher2: You are cleard for /msgs :)
<natural20> 'm on breezy bader.  I want to upgrade firefox to v1.5.  I can't upgrade ubuntu, because server X fails upon upgrade (and I have tried a million things to fix it)   can someone help me upgrade firefox?
<snoops> moonunit, k, then don't put anything for username or password.. leave out the username=usernameblah,password=passwordblah
<m0> hi
<snoops> but keep dmask and fmask
<bruenig> varchar, I am sure there are plenty. The best way I think to do would be to put in the live cd. When you get in come to this channel through gaim, which is on the live cd and have somebody here help you through it. Also before you do that make sure you defrag your windows drive.
<m0> I installed Flash plugin for mozilla
<moonunit> snoops, well im having trouble figuring out how you want me to do this
<moonunit> should i put like
<nopcode> gaim??
<BlueEagle> m0: Congrats.
<m0> and when I view a page with flash, the window closes automatically
<BlueEagle> m0: ohh.. that's not good.
* bruenig chuckles at BlueEagle
<m0> BlueEagle: What shall I do
<haasteem> ubuntu: i re-installed aumix, but it still gives the same error...
<Krankily> back in the middle of the install.. How should I set up the partitions? I don't want the auto creation of partitions to zap a partition. I have a 46gb partition, 1 gig of ram
<snoops> moonunit did you do the other steps I mentioned before? if so then just type "sudo mount -t smbfs //remotecomputernamehere/sharenamehere /media/torrents -o fmask=777,dmask=777"
<bruenig> Krankily, manually edit the partition table
<moonunit> snoops, //Network/Windows Network/mshome/HOME/F ???
<BlueEagle> m0: My advice (which does not fix your problem at all) is to use Opera. :) (same goes to natural20 btw)
<snoops> no..
<Krankily> I'm in the middle of it now.. I'm guessing I need a /, home and swap?
<bruenig> opera = closed source
<snoops> moonunit your windows box has a name.. or an ip address by which you can access it on the network
<varchar> when i get to the step to partition during the install off the boot disk, i have an option to resize the master partition, ive read that i should defrag a few times before trying this option...my questions is...
<m0> i refuse using opera since its closed source
<natural20> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<m0> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<m0> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueEagle> bruenig: Yes it is. I still find it to be a better browser than Firefox.
<varchar> will it partition all the free space? leaving no free space on the old partition?
<moonunit> snoops, i have no idea.
<nopcode> its better but its nonfree
<siXy> !rndc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rndc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snoops> moonunit got access to the windows box now?
<siXy> no didnt htink so :/
<m0> I really don't understand why flash closed it
<moonunit> snoops, yeah, what should i write down?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  still here?   I have the codes and the plugin's are installed
<hou5ton> still ... won't play videpo
<m0> i downloaded flash from the website
<BlueEagle> m0: You won't use Opera because it's closed source but you still want flash? Seems to me that someones ideals are inconsisten. ;)
<Soccrmastr> hou5ton: what are you trying to do, what plugins do you need ? and are they fo firefox?
<snoops> moonunit go to control panel then open system.. from there click the computer name tab
<hou5ton> I'm just trying to see a video on cnn.com
<Soccrmastr> hou5ton: because easyubuntu, and mozilla-mplayer should give you all the plugins you need
<bruenig> hou5ton, give me a link to what's not working
<moonunit> snoops, be right back then.
<m0> hou5ton: CNN is bad
<HeathenDan> <3 Opera
<siXy> m0: flash sounds like it has a problem. uninstall it and try again following the how-to
<hou5ton> cnn is not bad .. why would you say that
<Soccrmastr> m0: yes I like fox news, fair and balanced ;)
<snoops> moonunit also you'll need to share the folder you want to place torrents
<m0> siXy: But I don't know how to Uninstall it
<trygg_> Uhm, how do search a file?
<m0> - Uncompress install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz. A directory called install_flash_player_7_linux is created. Navigate to this directory.
<m0> I followed that ^^
<varchar> so i obviously dont want to erase the whole disk, or manually edit the partition table..so i should choose to resize the master partition??
<tyler_d> webcam installation?
<willys_fueguino> If I have xorg then I have xfree right??
<bruenig> don't use that tar.gz, use the repo thing
<bruenig> they are the same but the one in the repo is easier
<bruenig> and is tracked
<hou5ton> Soccrmastr:  bruenig:  here's the link ... go about halfway down and you'll see a list of video's  http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/18/carroll.part.5/index.html
<willys_fueguino> If I have xorg then I have xfree right??
<BlueEagle> m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html#web-browsing <= I think that is "the better way"(tm)
<hou5ton> Soccrmastr:  bruenig:  try to watch the one "Captors showed Carrol the truth
<siXy> m0 thats probably why it doesnt work. you need to install from the ubuntu repo
<bruenig> hou5ton, works for me
<willys_fueguino> @search x-free
<Ubugtu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<hou5ton> bruenig:  using what?
<Soccrmastr> it uses windows media player
<willys_fueguino> If I have xorg then I have xfree right??
<hou5ton> Soccrmastr:  yes
<Soccrmastr> LOL not even working for me, and this PC is using windows
<hou5ton> I'm assuming you are on Ubuntu ... of course it works on windows
<Soccrmastr> well, hou5on do you know if all your repositories are enabled?
<hou5ton> yes
<willys_fueguino> hou5ton: you talked to me??
<hou5ton> Soccrmastr:  yes the are
<chops-> how can i change the su pass from the recovery root prompt ?
<bruenig> it uses this plugin, mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<Soccrmastr> no its not workign for em on windows, I screwed it up with beetas of windows mplayer
<BlueEagle> chops-: su or sudo?
<chops-> su
<siXy> chops sudo passwd
<bruenig> hou5ton, do ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and make sure that file is in there
<Soccrmastr> ok, go to your terminal, try sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<hou5ton> ok
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, he already did that
<BlueEagle> chops-: I assume you tried passwd already. Which error did it give?
<Soccrmastr> oh lol
<m0> where is the plugins for mozilla stored
<crimsun> haasteem: cat /proc/asound/cards
<hou5ton> bruenig:  yes ... it is there
<bruenig> m0, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<willys_fueguino> If I have xorg then I have xfree right??
<stopher2> BlueEagle: After you look at those pics in yer PM you'll notice I need to get some compressed air on that sucker LOL
<crimsun> willys_fueguino: no.
<compilerwriter> Anyone know of an email client that will allow me to only delete, from the server, the messages I trash in my inbox?
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: No. Xorg and Xfree are bothe X11 servers.
<m0> bruenig: thanx
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: If you've got one of the two first then you've got the last.
<haasteem> crimsun: --- no soundcards ---
<haasteem> crimsun: lspci recognizes it though
<crimsun> haasteem: lspci -n |grep -i audio
<bruenig> hou5ton, should work then, the only other thing I could suggest which solved some headaches for me is creating a symbolic link to the plugins in your .mozilla directory as sometimes plugins are stored there and firefox or other browsers will only look there
<crimsun> haasteem: sorry, lspci -v |grep -i audio
<willys_fueguino> BlueEagle: how can I compile thje DRI kernel module??
<siXy> rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: I do not think you need to. But if you insist on doing that you will need the build-essential package.
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: Why do you want to compile a DRI module?
<bruenig> hou5ton, do cd ~/.mozilla, then do ls, to make sure there is no plugins subdirectory in that directory
<siXy> anyone know how to fix this in ubuntu server?
<haasteem> crimsun: 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: (read the above as: Which graphics card have you got?)
* Ropechoborra I'll be back ! :P
<haasteem> crimsun: do you want dmesg output?
<crimsun> haasteem: sure, as well as lsmod output
<willys_fueguino> BlueEagle: its for a friend who has a savage
<moonunit> snoops, got it
<moonunit> what now?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  all that is listed there is "firefox" in a blue colored font, and "mozver.dat"
<m0> :(
<haasteem> crimsun: one moment
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: I would think that the savage module is already compiled for xorg tbh.
<m0> How do I remove Firefox?
<snoops> moonunit have you shared a folder for torrents to go on that drive?
<m0> How do I remove firefox and reinstall it?
<bruenig> hou5ton, ok do ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<bruenig> m0, sudo apt-get remove firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox
<siXy> is there a support channel for ubuntu server btw?
<moonunit> snoops, all of the drives on this computer are shared
<snoops> k
<hou5ton> bruenig:  from that .mozilla directory
<m0> okay
<bruenig> hou5ton, yes, you must be in that directory
<snoops> then it's just as I said, assuming you did the steps I told you before about creating a folder and getting smbfs..
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:wseFDOd9MowJ:doc.gwos.org/index.php/Special:Random+ubuntu+savage&hl=no&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera seem like a good guide.
<Jbirk> Anyone heard of dell laptops exploding?
<m0> bruenig: where do you recommend me to install the flashplayer. Where should ?I get it. I got it from adobe website
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: however I am not sure it's accurate.
<hou5ton> bruenig:  done
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: was the first thing I found when googling "ubuntu savage"
<snoops> moonunit type in terminal "sudo mount -t smbfs //remotecomputernamehere/sharenamehere /media/torrents -o fmask=777,dmask=777"
<Soccrmastr> whats a good application for Xubuntu that has a user-friednly UI for easily conencting to new wifi access points?
<Sirrush> Yup Jbirk  I think on Dell's website you can look up your battery by serial number and see if you are effected
<bruenig> m0, you can use that, it doesn't really matter, I like to have everything tracked with apt and such. Much nicer system that way. I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree which does the same thing as the adobe installer
<bruenig> hou5ton, try now
<bruenig> that site
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Dri_savage_cards would be the short hand link :)
<Ych> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Warbo> What release would a kernel 2.6.10 be for?
<m0> bruenig: Thank you
<dlab> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<haasteem> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21052
<willys_fueguino> BlueEagle: My friend get this "The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules" trying to install  savage-20060403-linux.i386.tar.bz2
<hou5ton> bruenig:  as before ... I get the following warning:  Totem could not play 'fd://0'.      Only a subtitle stream was detected. Either you are loading a subtitle file or some other type of text file, or the media file was not recognized.
<moonunit> snoops, it returned
<BlueEagle> willys_fueguino: did you read the link I posted for you? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Dri_savage_cards ?
<Raptor316> #boardracing
<bruenig> hou5ton, oh, if only you had given me that error earlier
<moonunit> snoops, so i guess it worked, what now?
<Raptor316> oops :)
<hou5ton> bruenig:  somehow I knew that was coming ... UGH ... sorry
<Soccrmastr> hou5ton, I think its because easyubuntu installed that totem thing and theyre conflicting now
<bruenig> hou5ton, you need to uninstall the totem-plugin, it is trying to use that and not the mplayer plugin
<snoops> moonunit browse to that folder..
<m0> ahh
<Soccrmastr> yeah
<willys_fueguino> BlueEagle: Doing that
<m0> bruenig: flashplayer-plugin does not exist
<m0> bruenig: libflash-mozplugin - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin
* dlab gives up on ubuntu and throws a very unstable freebsd on sparc
<bruenig> m0, yeah you have to enable some repos for it
<m0> would that be okay ?
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<moonunit> snoops,
<bruenig> it is in multiverse
<m0> hmm, how do I enable that reprosotory
<moonunit> snoops, soorry, too fast on the enter key
<bruenig> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<moonunit> snoops, it worked, but now for a whole new problem, the FS on this disc is FAT32, how do i go about getting it to allow me to write to it?
<BlueEagle> for an athlon xp should I use the k7 or the i686 kernel module?
<HeathenDan> i used k7
<HeathenDan> dunno if it improved it any
<crimsun> haasteem: and /proc/interrupts?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  ok ... i'm in Synaptic ... when I click on "Totem" and then right-click, I have a couple options ... 1. Mark for removal, or 2. Mark for complete removal
<stopher2> BlueEagle: anythign?
<BlueEagle> stopher2: ?
<snoops> moonunit your xp box handles that.. it's sharing the drive over the network via samba.. you're using samba to connect to it..
<haasteem> crimsun: one moment
<BlueEagle> stopher2: I am still waiting for a link to the uploaded images.
<stopher2> BlueEagle: I sent you those pics in your pm
<stopher> yay! i got my nick back!
<snoops> you litterally should just be able to copy files to that folder straight away moonunit
<moonunit> snoops, yeah, i understand taht
<BlueEagle> stopher: oh...
<philippe_> qadesh /msg nickserv identify manuzzi
<bruenig> hou5ton, you should mark totem-xine-firefox-plugin, I think that is what it is called, I got rid of totem immediately so never used it. Mark it for complete removal.
<Jbirk> Dell laptop exploded
<Jbirk> have you heard about that?
<moonunit> snoops, lemmie try it again
<snoops> moonunit why?
<bruenig> check what it says when you say completely remove. Make sure it doesn't uninstall something you want before you hit apply
<BlueEagle> stopher: I must have closed that window by mistake. Please /msg the url again. :)
<stopher> np
<hou5ton> bruenig:  actually .. it never installed the xine plugin ... it's the gstreamer one
<moonunit> snoops, to make sure that your wrong
<haasteem> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21053
<bruenig> hou5ton, ok the gstreamer then
<phiberglaz> hello
<stopher> BlueEagle: You have PM
<erdrick> ok so i read a wiki that told me to copy the previous radeon driver libGL.so.1.2. over the old one... how do i find the old one?
<snoops> moonunit when you did sudo mount.. you didn't get any errors right?
<SushiK> Jbirk: I just checked my laptop battery from dell on the list of exploders.. thankfully mines not
<BlueEagle> stopher: ehh.. no I don't o.O
<moonunit> snoops, no errors
<moonunit> still doesent work though.
<phiberglaz> hello, what app was used to make the ubuntu.com website?
<stopher> BlueEagle: you need to PM me first, i am unregged here... so you have to initiate contacty
<snoops> moonunit and if you go to that folder.. /media/torrents on your box, and try to copy something to it, what happens?
<hou5ton> bruenig:  TOTALLY
<hou5ton> mplayer works fine now
<moonunit> snoops, i dont have permissions
<bruenig> hou5ton, good
<m0> how do I add this to the reprosotory ?
<m0> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/flashplugin-nonfree.html
<crimsun> haasteem: your sound device was never allocated resources, so the driver can't function correctly
<stopher> BlueEagle: LOL i will reg
<bruenig> m0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-a86dddc6826cec4a3847d8441b24051d07b8dc64
<moonunit> snoops, and also i know that the drive has like 30gb free or so, but its only reading 6 or so, which is the amount i have on my / partition
<hou5ton> bruenig:  thanks for the help ....
<snoops> moonunit you entered the -o dmask=777,fmask=777 at the end of the mount command, right?
<m0> bruenig: i marcked the multiuniverse from synaptic
<bruenig> follow that guide and enable the multiverse or both. I would recommend both but only multiverse is necessary for flashplugin
<kwantum> .
<moonunit> yes.
<moonunit> i did
<phiberglaz> hello, what app was used to make the ubuntu.com website?
<crimsun> haasteem: try disabling any unused devices in bios.
<kwantum> \join #kubunut
<snoops> moonunit then I guess it's a permissions problem on your windows machine
<kwantum> \join #kubuntu
<bruenig> m0, then reload, assuming you are in synaptic and search for flashplugin-nonfree
<moonunit> snoops, ill figure this out later, thanks for trying
<m0> yea
<m0> okay
<foxjwill> Does anyone know something about uvcvideo?
<foxjwill> hello?
<bruenig> hi
<haasteem> crimsun: huh?
<foxjwill> does anyone know anything about uvcvideo?
<bruenig> foxjwill, do you expect those of us who do not know to answer no?
<haasteem> crimsun: why?
<foxjwill> um....yes?
<bruenig> because if that is your expectation
* bruenig says no
<foxjwill> >_<
<meta> I have all the settings working on a live CD with a wireless card in it, but then I get "ath0: no IPV6 routers present" in demsg and it won't connect
<foxjwill> sorry
<bruenig> ok, well assuming nobody knows you will get 770 no's that is probably not good for the chyannel
<foxjwill> ok
<bruenig> generally a non response indicates no
<mo> Anybody know how to get my memory disk reader [built in]  to read disks?
<foxjwill> thanks
<meta> I google around and everyone seems to be asking about "ath0: no IPV6 routers present" and nobody answers them
<snoops> foxjwill generally in irc, if people don't know the answer to a question, they don't reply, otherwise you get a flooded chat room filled with nos..
<crimsun> haasteem: so that your sound device will have resources when the sound driver attempts to initialise the hardware
<foxjwill> snoops: i didn't realize that. thanks
<mo> Ok, I was a little vague.  Is there any known issues with reading memory disks in Ubuntu Dapper?
<haasteem> crimsun: what do you think are the unused devices? can you tell from the logs?
<ardchoille> Is there a way to see the clock speed of my CPU?
<cracko> has anyone tride mania drive?
<Soccrmastr> guys somehow the main menu was taken away from the top taskbar in Xubuntu, how can I add it back?
<mo> right click the taskbar
<crimsun> haasteem: printer port? usb controller?
<mo> and click add to panel [Soccr] 
<m0> :(
<idn_ubuntu> hi, i was wondering does anyone have a usb wireless device that just worked out the box for them in dapper?
<Soccrmastr> yeah but which item is it
<Soccrmastr> not the launcher, you have to add those yourself
<mo> "Main Menu"
<crimsun> haasteem: back in 1 hr.
<m0> bruenig: My Firefox browser crashes (quits) when I access a FLASH Page, I used the plugin you recommmeded
<haasteem> crimsun: right, but the thing is, i upgraded from breezy to dapper last night... in breezy all worked fine, and now i'm in deep sh*t it seems
<mo> or Menu Bar
<haasteem> crimsun: ok
<bruenig> m0, hard to know why. It isn't the package
<Soccrmastr> m0: you can just use the official plugin from macromedia (or adobe now :/ ) you can get the linux version, and install it manually or it comes with an installer
<Soccrmastr> I used that and it worked fine
<bruenig> m0, firefox used to crash for me when I used flash pages I realized that it was because I had used some tutorial to get around the flash sound problem, once undid that it never crashed. The flash sound problem still existed but the crashing ceased.
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, it is the same thing
<mo> *frustrated to high hell*  Is there any way to do a hardware refresh so the computer looks for plug n play devices?
<bruenig> Soccrmastr, flashplugin-nonfree actually just downloads the package from adobe
<Soccrmastr> oh
<rrittenhouse> I am using Ubuntu dapper and I have an ipod shuffle. I can put the Ipod shuffle on to charge for hours on end and it will just keep on flashing yellow and it never "finishes" charging. Anybody here ever hear of this problem?
<gunny01> Hi, I was just wondering if there is a way to have multiplue desktop mangers (GNOME, KDE, Xfce)  on a single buntu install, and be able to choose which one to go into at login
<mo> Have you tried using the Automatix installer for the flash plugin, or would that not help?
<mo> gunny, yes
<bruenig> yeah, and unzips it and does all of that stuff. The only difference I have seen is that the adobe one likes to put the plugin in ~/.mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree tends to put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins as that is where the default firefox plugin directory is in ubuntu
<mo> use apt-get to download the wm [ie sudo apt-get install fluxbox]  then at the login screen, click session and choose
<gunny01> mo: cheers
<mo> gunny, but instead of apt-get use 'aptitude'
<Krankily> I'm at the preparing mount points screen. I have a 1.5g swap, 23g / and a 23g home, I don't want to set other mount points yet, but the "Prepare Mount Points" keeps wanting me to..
<gunny01> \exit
<mo> it will be easier to get rid of the wm if you choose to
<gunny01> cool.
<m0> yay... my terminal crashed...
<gunny01> that sucks..
<mo> I'm having an issue where 1 out of every 4 or 5 logins, while loading gnome [during the splash screen]  the screen will go black and the gdm login screen will load back up.
<m0> hmm, I removed Firefox, and Reinstalled firefox
<m0> And whenever I access a Flashpage it crashes
<m0> it closes automatically
<mo> m0, how did you install flash plugin?
<m0> Any ideas why
<bruenig> m0, removing firefox doesn't remove any of the configuration files so it doesn't really do anything except probably remove the executable
<end__us>  /msg nickserv identify dann
<m0> bruenig: I deleted .mozilla as well
<bruenig> m0, well all of the plugin related stuff is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<ese5> # iwconfig eth1 key DEADBEEF
<ese5> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<ese5>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<ese5> any ideas?
<ryanc_> um, so I have an iMac I just dist-upgraded from hoary to dapper
<Krankily> Anyone familiar with the Prepare Mount Points window?
<ryanc_> how do I make sure the bootloader is installed correctly?
<m0> bruenig: Going to check that out
<m0> okay now it doesn't crash
<m0> bruenig: I removed the plugins that was created by the Adobe drivers
<m0> let me now install the plugin you recommended
<bruenig> m0, i doubt it will matter
<bruenig> as they are the same files, but I guess it wont hurt
<mo> *frustrated to high hell*  Is there any way to do a hardware refresh so the computer looks for plug n play devices?  I want it to locate a memory disk.
<m0> bruenig: hmm when I installed the adobe plugin it crashed for some reason...
<ryanc_>    hello?
<bruenig> m0, just do that and see what happens
<m0> bruenig: hmm it crashes as well
<bruenig> figured as much
<m0> bruenig: what do you think the problem lies :s
<m0> where *
<bruenig> I am unable to really solve that error, closed source apps aren't particularly fun to try to fix or mess around with
<AMDfanboy> hey everyone, how do i see my paths?
<bruenig> m0, could be firefox, a lot of sound issues exist with flash. Perhaps it is unable to access the sound and just crashes
<bruenig> not sure
<Ych> !NFS
<m0> bruenig: my sound is working great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, from where, terminal?
<Ych> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<AMDfanboy> sure
<bruenig> m0, not your sound, the flash's access to your sound
<AMDfanboy> yeah, i'm trying to add a path
<m0> bruenig: I see, I am going to try this, libflash-mozplugin
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, you can display your current path with pwd
<m0> bruenig: That worked fine now :)
<m0> bruenig: the GPL flash worked, libflash-mozplugin
<jake> how do I find out my video card driver?
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, and to make a new directory you do mkdir path/newdirname
<bruenig> m0, it doesn't display some stuff properly
<AMDfanboy> eternalswd: no not that kind of path ;-) - i'm trying to install ktorrent 2.0, i'm runing mepis.  it tells me that it cant find X in the path
<bruenig> I used it for a while but got tired of the errors
<m0> jake, lspci
<mo> Anyone know how I can try to get my computer to mount a memory disk that is inserted into my built in reader?
<Krankily> Installing away...
<jake> my /etc/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, okay, so you need to add a path to the environment?
<AMDfanboy> it said this when i ran the ./configure file  ----   "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<markrian> jake, it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Warbo>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AMDfanboy> yea, thats what its called
<Warbo> Is anyone here using AIGLX? (Compiz or not)
<markrian> AMDfanboy, you'll need to install the appropriate -dev packages
<AMDfanboy> hmm? for X?
<Warbo> AMDfanboy: Is ktorrent in Mpeis/Ubutnu/whatever?
<Warbo> *Mepis
<AMDfanboy> i'm using mepis
<markrian> If you study the configure error you'll find it'll say something like "Cannot find something.pc"
<AMDfanboy> it comes with 1.2 which sucks, i'm trying to install 2.0 from source
<Warbo> AMDfanboy: If an older version is available already then "sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent" will install everything you need to compile it (-dev packages and stuff)
<the_kill> hey,
<markrian> You can find out what package something.pc is in by going to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and entering that name into the search box
<markrian> The search box for the contents of packages, that is
<Warbo> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<AMDfanboy> warbo: on apt there is only 1.2, not 2.0
<Warbo> AMDfanboy: Yes, but they should both need the same -dev packages to compile. That command will not install ktorrent, only the things needed to build it
<mo> I'm having an issue where 1 out of every 4 or 5 logins, while loading gnome [during the splash screen]  the screen will go black and the gdm login screen will load back up.  Any ideas?
<the_kill> halah ngapusi
<m0> why when I move my terminal it leaves window trails behind?
<m0> any way to fix that
<AMDfanboy> hmm, but i already have 1.2 installed, so i probably have the packages
<Warbo> m0: XGL doesn't do that..... (manybe xcompmgr stops that too)
<markrian> AMDfanboy, not true
<Warbo> AMDfanboy: That is not dependencies, that is build dependencies
<AMDfanboy> this is the error i get, "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<AMDfanboy> i think its saying something else?
<markrian> AMDfanboy, nope
<m0> Warbo: what do you mean? When I move my terminal, it leaves window trails behind while moving
<markrian> AMDfanboy, you definitely only need the right -dev packages
<Warbo> You need the build dependencies, which is what build-dep gets
<lena> well i finally got my wifes computer runnng
<lena> hey warbo it's doug
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, just so you know, there's a precompiled deb at http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<Warbo> m0: I mean that XGL and xcompmgr render all of the windows off-screen, then composite them together. It stops those trails (but is a little extreme)
<Warbo> Leng: Remind me....
<Warbo> oops
<Warbo> wrong guy
<DanaG> argh, something won't compile.
<Warbo> He left
<DanaG> During make, I get "grep: /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory"
<Doug> i'm back
<m0> Warbo: I see okay :) Untill I fix my AIGLX I will be happy :) http://www.compiz.net/topic-3225-aiglx-refusing-launch-compiz-errors-inside
<Doug> anyway I had to do soooooooo much to get this thing running
<Warbo> Doug: Remind me.......
<mo> Im brand new to irc.  How do I change my name?
<Doug> I updated ubuntu then got a no operating system error
<Warbo> m0: I am stuck in AIGLX (but I am not using Compiz)
<Doug> this morning
<DanaG> !tpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !tcg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AMDfanboy> ok, i ran that command, "apt-get build-dep ktorrent"
<Doug> how do you change my name red like that
<AMDfanboy> it did stuff
<rast4> is the lmhosts file in Samba meant to be edited manually? Like can I add the names and IP's of the XP machines that I am trying to access in the lnhosts file?
<Doug> warbo
<AMDfanboy> what did i do?  ;-)
<DanaG> help?
<Warbo> Can someone try running xteddy please? All I get is a white cut-out
<Doug> anyway I reinstalled ubuntu aftea bit of work
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  what lmhosts file? i cant say that ive ever had to mess with that file.
<Warbo> AMDfanboy: Try ./configure again
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, what you did was install the necessary libraries to compile ktorrent, now try rebuilding.
<Doug> thanks for the help
<Doug> hello
<mo> How do I completely remove GNOME and reinstall it?
<mereupetine> I feel like dropping off people off the IRC
<Warbo> Doug: Sure (even though I can't exactly remember at this point :) )
<Doug> my wifes computer
<Doug> missing GRUB installer
<Doug> this morning for me
* Dr_Willis notices that hes still here.
<rast4> Dr_Willis: Here's my prob, I got Samba up and running. I can access my Windows 2k3 Server from my Ubuntu laptop, it asked me for name/pass and I supplied it. Now in the networking area, I click on the workgroup, and it identifies all of my computers across my network, but I can't access any XP machines
* Warbo isn't here
<AMDfanboy> it died in exactly the same place, "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<mo> Im brand new to irc.  How do I change my name?
<Warbo> mo: type "/nick newnickname"
<rast4> type /nick new-name to chance nick
<eternalswd> AMDfanboy, if you can't get it to work, there's a precompiled deb at http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<justsomemo> thanks a lot people
<AMDfanboy> thanks, i actually tried that first, it didnt work either!
<justsomemo> How do I completely remove GNOME and reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  try some other samba browser tool. like smb4k -  sounding like xp may be the issue.
<AMDfanboy> whats the command for that?
<markrian> AMDfanboy, command for what?
<Dr_Willis> justsomemo,  fire up synaptic, search for gnome.. start clicking, and hit uninstall.
<rast4> Dr_Willis: is that available in Synaptic?
<Warbo> justsomemo: Use the "mark for complete removal" on the GNOME packages, then reinstall them
<AMDfanboy> i was doing it in a gui, maybe if i don't i'll see the error message
<Warbo> (in Synaptic)
<AMDfanboy> command to install a deb package
<AMDfanboy> dkpg or something?
<Warbo> "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<markrian> AMDfanboy, And the deb on the ktorrent site only doesn't work because you already have ktorrent installed. It's a bad deb on the site
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  yep. :)  ya may have to do some suid bits to get it to mount/unmount - but it should browse good.
<DanaG> "grep: /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory"
<justsomemo> Warbo/DrWillis: so just everything that starts with "gnome"?
<rast4> thanks
<DanaG> What do I install to fix that?
<chaoticjosh> Is there a way of increase the output oin a sound card?
<Dr_Willis> justsomemo,  ive rearely seen a need to remove/reinsrtall stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !info libxrender-dev
<ubotu> libxrender-dev: X Rendering Extension client library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 116 kB
<stopher> BlueEagle: I'm back Paging BlueEagle:
<cool_dude098765> Install SCAT
<Dr_Willis> DanaG,  thats my guess there. :)
<justsomemo> Dr_Willis: I'm having an issue where 1 out of every 4 or 5 logins, while loading gnome [during the splash screen]  the screen will go black and the gdm login screen will load back up.  This doesn't happen under Fluxbox, but started after Installing flux
<Warbo> justsomemo: Try removing some critical GNOME components, which will then remove their dependencies. Then I know a command which will remove the configs for all removed packages afterwards
<eternalswd> anybody else getting disconnected? that's twice in a minute for me.
<AMDfanboy> its a bad deb?
<nalioth> eternalswd: you should join us in #ubuntu-ops please
-cool_dude098765:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
<Frankenstein> how can i get the new xmoto version in the repostories
<Dr_Willis> justsomemo,  try making a new user. and see if it also affects them.
-cool_dude098765:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
-cool_dude098765:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
-cool_dude098765:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
<Frankenstein> that was lame...
<justsomemo> Dr_Willis: it does, but not as much
<nalioth> GRRR
<nalioth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<lastnode> nalioth, why isnt +n set?
<justsomemo> Warbo: I will try that
<chaoticjosh> is there a config file for speaker output settings?
<[r-us] larry77> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> lastnode: +n IS set
<Frankenstein> lastnode, cooldude was in here... expect he got klined
<AMDfanboy> markrain: its a bad deb on the site?
<TheGame> sup
<nalioth> eternalswd: join us in #ubuntu-ops please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> Fracture, still, can you notice a channel if +n is set?
<[r-us] larry77> most of the girls here have a flapjack
<Dr_Willis> justsomemo,  sounds almost like a driver issue to me..  if it does it with a Brand New User.. Hmm. not sure what to tell ya.. try booting to the console and using 'startx' to get some detaled log messages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<noiesmo> chaoticjosh, you could use alsamixergui to set up sound
<lastnode> shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<lastnode> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-R]  by nalioth
<Warbo> justsomemo: This command, when run as root, will purge all configs for packages which have been removed: "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l |grep ^rc |awk '{print $2} ' | xargs dpkg -P"
<TheGame> can some1 tell me why i cant disable my touchpad
<DanaG> xrender-dev does not have a .la file.
<TheGame> i cant run synclient
<AMDfanboy> markrian: its a bad deb on the site?
<justsomemo> Warbo, thanks a lot homie.
<Frankenstein> how can i get the new xmoto version in the repostories
<jeff_> Is it possible to add folders to the 'Save' dialog box?
<Frankenstein> jeff_, what program
<justsomemo> Dr_Willis: Could a driver issue still be the culprit if the problem doesn't exist under other window managers?
<markrian> AMDfanboy, yes, it's named badly. It's not named ktorrent, it's named ktorrent-2.0, so dpkg doesn't realise it's an upgrade of ktorrent, finds it overwrites files from an existing package, and stops
<rast4> Dr_Willis: smb4k is for KDE, I use GNome...
<markrian> Other than that, it might be okay...
<jeff_> Frankenstein, it seems like all programs use the same dialog
-lzjqmapx:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
-enjweq:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
-kgwcmnh:#ubuntu- IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
<Dr_Willis> justsomemo,  thats what seems odd.. and why ya should be checking out the logs.
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  so what.. you can install kde apps and it will run fine.
<Warbo> jeff_: The drop-down list contains the bookmarks you set in Nautilus
<rast4> gotcha
<timalot> who is getting k-lined?
<jeff_> Warbo, how can I edit those bookmarks?
<DanaG> argh, someone's spamming "peanut butter jelly time"
<Frankenstein> jeff_, just look for browse or more folders that should bring up a new screen and look for create folder
<justsomemo> Thanks for the help all.
<Dr_Willis> DanaG,  yes. we see it. :)
<Warbo> jeff_: Go somewhere in Nautilus (the file manager) then choose Bookmarks>Add to bookmarks
<Frankenstein> DanaG, we know... pissing me off and i dont think anyone is seeing my question
<DanaG> How do I go to modded mode?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Dr_Willis> modded mode?
<nalioth> ATTENTION FOLKS, YOU'LL NEED TO REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SPEAK IN #ubuntu FOR THE MOMENT.  /msg nickserv help register  APOLOGIES FOR THE INCONVENIENCE
<stopher> test...
<DBO> further instructions available here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<stopher> BlueEagle: Paging BlueEagle to DCC please :)
<TheBlue> Hi all, I was wondering if ndiswrapper on Dapper prefers Windows NT-style or 9X-style drivers?
<lastnode> nalioth, set the welcome message to read that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/sonicvanajr!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Soccrmastr> "HOW-TO watch YOUTUBE videos from LINUX Shell Prompt" LOL wow sounds pretty cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<stopher> umm +b *!*@195.131.201.178
<stopher> lol
<TheBlue> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.95.3.134]  by DBO
<Dr_Willis> 'How to get over your youtube addiction' - step #1 - realize that they are all stupid.
<Dr_Willis> :P
* rast4 loves peanut butter and jelly :)
<Soccrmastr> lol
<Frankenstein> are we done?! so i may ask my question and it be seen
<polpak> Anyone know the name of that dvd authoring program.. It's developed in wxPython.. the name starts with a t
<Soccrmastr> frankenstein ask
<TheBlue> Frankenstein: Go ahead.
* DanaG 's mom is deathly allergic to peanut anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-59-174.dclient.hispeed.ch!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.15.75.93!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<alexcamilo> is there anything i need to be carefull about when switching to 64 bit linuc and is 64 bit linux REALLY worth it if i'm not gonna do stuff tat requires over 4gb of ram?
<Soccrmastr> lol frankenstein ask
<TheBlue> He did.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-166-104-243.neo.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<TheBlue> f*cking scrollers.
<Warbo> Frankenstein: Not your day, is it?
<alexcamilo> weeeeee!
<stopher> ooo..k
<Frankenstein> yea... i dont think it is man
<nocti> hello, what's a good chm reader? thanks
<rast4> how weak, I mean really, is that meant to flood?
<rast4> c'mon
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.84.158.54!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@morgantownwv-c2-68-69-152-140.pittpa.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<rast4> my 10 year old nephew can build a better botnet than that
<Soccrmastr> lol frankenstein ask again
<Frankenstein> YAY... XMoto the 2d game in the dapper repostories is out of date... how can i get that upgraded so i can play the new version?
* TheBlue wishes he know the ignore command in irssi.
<nocti> hello, what's a good chm reader? thanks
<nalioth> TheBlue: /ignore $string
<Soccrmastr> nocti you already asked that lol
<TheBlue> nalioth: Thanks.
<nalioth> ATTENTION FOLKS, YOU'LL NEED TO REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SPEAK IN #ubuntu FOR THE MOMENT.  /msg nickserv help register  APOLOGIES FOR THE INCONVENIENCE
<nocti> Soccrmastr, oops, pressed up arrow  sorry
<alexcamilo> so did my question get lost in the spam?
<TheBlue> Noted, nalioth.
<naji> DBO: 193.95.3.135 is a dynamic ip
<DBO> naji, yes I know
<DBO> I didnt mean to do that
<DanaG> okay, I need to install "trousers".
<alexcamilo> is there anything i need to be carefull about when switching to 64 bit linuc and is 64 bit linux REALLY worth it if i'm not gonna do stuff tat requires over 4gb of ram?
<DanaG> It won't compile.
<DBO> naji, I was banforwarding vulnaerable people to ubuntu-ops
<TheBlue> alexcamilo: do you have a 64-bit computer?
<naji> ok
<Frankenstein> DanaG, did you try sudo apt-get install build essentials
<alexcamilo> will verry soon
<Soccrmastr> guys, my usb camera is not being detected as a mountable device, but it is being detected as being plugged in. but I still cant access the files...
<Cornellius> build-essentials
<DanaG> http://trousers.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<TheBlue> alexcamilo: well, i really don't know, honestly.
<Soccrmastr> maybe if i try the mount command from the terminal, can anyone rmeind me to what it is?
<alexcamilo> theblue: will there be a problem with closed source drivers?
<TheBlue> alexcamilo: I really don't know anything about 64-bit, sorry.
<alexcamilo> ah
<Frankenstein> DanaG, did you try sudo apt-get install build essentials
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: for things other than over 4 GB ram, it's probably not worth it, as long as you want to play multimedia and games
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: make that just multimedia, I think games can be separate
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: sudo mount -t <type> /dev/<device> /mountpoint ?
<TheBlue> Not to mention finding binaries.
<Dr_Willis> alexcamilo,  proberly not worth the effort at this time.
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: I'm lost at <type> lol
<RamiKassab> hey guys is there a way to iconify apps in the system tray in ubuntu? for example, I dont want xmms to sit in the taskbar but I would like it to be an icon in a panel. Is there an app out there that can help me do this? Thanks guys!
<TheBlue> Oh!
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: What kind of device is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-166-104-243.neo.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  i know how to do it with KDE> :P not noticed how to do it in gnome
<TheBlue> RamiKassab: I think you want wmXMMS, though it might have a different name.
<DanaG> in make:
<DanaG> grep: /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<DanaG> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<DanaG> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: its a usb camera
<nalioth> DanaG: please don't paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<alexcamilo> can i install it for the sake of playing around. if i have a home partition and point bolth distros to it will my settings remain the same in bolth?
<alexcamilo> imeen. installs
<RamiKassab> TheBlue: what's the difference between wmXMMS and regular XMMS?
* alexcamilo is sleepy
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  with kde ya can launch things with 'kstart' and tweak programs.
<DanaG> That's what I get with Make.
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: isn't there an app called kdocker? would it also work in gnome?
<RamiKassab> I'm running gnome BTW
<TheBlue> RamiKassab: XMMS is the actual program, wmXMMS is the widget that hides in the taskbar and gives you control from there.
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  not sure. i get annoyed at gnome too much. :)
<intersteller_ove> hello - i am fairly new to linux, but new to ubuntu entirerly
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: here is what i was asking before has all the info of whats happening:  ok guys, when I plug in my camera via USB a new file appears in /proc/bus/usb/001, and in/dev/bus/usb/001, but the file name is 00X and every time I disconnect it and plug it back in X gets hgher, and the file is unrecognized and cant be opened with any program. this is my camera and I want to empty all of the...
<markrian> alexcamilo, yes, that should be fine
<Soccrmastr> ...pictures out of it onto the laptop. does the camra have to be formatted to support linux or soemthing?
<TheBlue> intersteller_ove: welcome!
<RamiKassab> TheBlue: ah got ya, I will look into it then
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: I don't know the fs type on those.. possibly -t vfat ?
<intersteller_ove> just curiouls has anyone installed ubuntu on a dell dimension 2400?
* Dr_Willis hands intersteller_ove  a gold star and a cookie! welcome to the club!
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: heh, I'm new to ubuntu, eventually I'll get KDE installed so I can play around with it too
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  :)
<alexcamilo> thanx
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: if you want a preview of things to come, except for speed, you might want to try qemu and install 64-bit on a qcow.
<intersteller_ove> i've used suse before but dependencies are a drag
<Killeroid> anyone know any good voice recognition software for gnome?something like kmouth and kspeak?
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  ya may notice that a lot of 'features' ya expect to have under gnome - are not there.. becuase they would be too confusing to new 'users' :)
<intersteller_ove> hopefully, ubuntu will help with with this
<bcoff> is there a place i can view history of apt-get operations?
<ardchoille> Killeroid: if you don't find one for gnome, you *can* run kde apps in gnome
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: in english - you can run 64-bit in 32-bit AFAIK, it will just be a bit slow
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: yeah tell me about it, I like the interface though. KDE is much easier to use though
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: Xfce has a Mount devices app, that shows you all mountable devices. but the camer ais not showing up. also, its not auto-mounting as it should be
<Dr_Willis> intersteller_ove,  thats when it pays to learn all the ins and outs of the package managers  :P
<TheBlue> Does ndiswrapper use NT drivers or 95/98 drivers?
<eternalswd> intersteller_ove, I once tried installing Breezy, but X wouldn't run on my integrated intel graphics, so I gave up until I got a newer computer
<Killeroid> ardchoille: thanks I know but i prefer gnome apps to kde ones
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  checking out XFCE for now.. not really 'used' it enough to give it a good going over yet.
<intersteller_ove> ah
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: I've had that prob with some usb devices.
<edosdonkey> how can increase my video performance in ubuntu's desktop? i have an sis m650
<ardchoille> Killeroid: Understandable, I do too :)
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: so no solution?
<intersteller_ove> well i added a pci vid card anywyas
<Killeroid> ardchoille: ah,i found one, GERvoice
<alexcamilo> cool
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: will do, I prefer to stick to the big wigs though
<Dr_Willis> edosdonkey,  reduce the # of colors, use a very light window manager..  hmm..  dont run extra stuff ya dont need.
<eternalswd> intersteller_ove, but I'm sure dapper would have worked
<edosdonkey> the transparent background of the terminal has a delay in resfreshing when i drag it
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: I'm sure there is a solution, I just don't know what it is
<edosdonkey> ok
<ardchoille> Killeroid: ahh, thanks for the tip :)
<Dr_Willis> edosdonkey,  dont use that transparent -useless-eye candy. :P
<edosdonkey> i think i could reduce it to 16-bit
<Killeroid> np
<edosdonkey> lo
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: Maybe post the prob to http://ubuntuforums.org
<edosdonkey> this is the first time ive ever had it
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: damn, XFCE.org is down lol
<tanath> what's wrong with eyecandy? :P
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: heh.. thanks for trying to hep man. This sucks really, but the camera probably made for windows only :/
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  or check out the xubuntu web site
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: yeah I'll check it out first
<tanath> Soccrmastr: digital camera?
<RamiKassab> Dr_Willis: and kubuntu is for kde right?
<Soccrmastr> tanath: yes
<Dr_Willis> RamiKassab,  yep
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: I've had that prob with USB 1.0 things.. usually USB 2.0 mounts easily
<tanath> Soccrmastr: mine works fine
<Soccrmastr> ardchoille: OLD laptop, doesnt have usb 2.0
<Soccrmastr> tanath: heh...
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: *that* may be the problem ;)
<tanath> Soccrmastr: though i had to change a setting on the camera for it to use PTP instead of the mass USB storage
<bcoff> how to view apt-get history
<Soccrmastr> tanath: Hmmm.. I'll try that. you did that on the camera itself?
<alienseer23> hello, I am having problems connecting my mobile phone via usb to serial cable, apparently a service for palm os (I have never used this, and don't plan to) takes over the connection and locks down the port (usb). Any suggestions?
<tanath> Soccrmastr: now i just plug it in, and it automatically detects it and pops up the thingy to import pics
<DanaG> argh, I wanna get my TPM chip working.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: yep
<DanaG> I modprobe tpm_infineon and it does nothing.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: it's a sony cybershot
<Soccrmastr> tanath: yes Ill try, because that happens right now in Windows, but no Xubuntu. Ill try. I have a Canon powershot 180
<tanath> Soccrmastr: only thing that doesn't work is deleting pics. gotta do that on the camera
<jman8888> Umm... How do i get my Hp printer working in ubuntu....
<EpP> jman8888, start by plugging it in
<tanath> Soccrmastr: well, if not, mine has a few modes. yours might too, and one might owkr
<tanath> *work
<Madpilot> jman8888, System->Prefs->Printer
<Soccrmastr> tanath: Im gonna look now Ill get back to u if it works
<bcoff> Hi, how do I view a history of apt-get operations?  I'd like to be able to restore my machine to a previous point in time.  -- thanks
<jman8888> Its pluged in and im at Prefs/printer...
<alienseer23> how do I remove all palm os services from the comp? will this kill my ability to connect the phone?
<tich> i have some suspend issues which i can't figure out.  (by issues i mean that neither suspend or hibernate work) could anyone help out?
<Soccrmastr> tanath: Think i found my solution already! this camera supports PTP. and there is an app that will auto-detect this specific camera, hopefully it wil work. brb lemme get abck to u on it :)
<Frankenstein> i need SDL... what package do i need for that?
<tanath> Soccrmastr: should work :)
<tanath> Soccrmastr: just put it on PTP and plug it in
<tanath> Soccrmastr: it should come up automatically
<Frankenstein> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illvarg> hi! i've got a problem when i try to load synaptic, it does not start becuse it can't load libvte.so.4. how do i fix this?
<Cornellius> !SDL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SDL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cornellius> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in dapper
<Maje> try using apt-get?
<Cornellius> !info SDL
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in dapper
<Cornellius> mmm...
<Frankenstein> i looked the cache...
<Soccrmastr> tanath: its on PTP I believe but still not working. Im reading article now someone with same camera has to sue a special app will try it now
<jman8888> What do i do next. To get my printer working...
<dylan_> Does anyone know of a free Atheros driver?
<tanath> !info libsdl
<nalioth> Cornellius: /msg the bot please
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in dapper
<Cornellius> nalioth: Ok
<Frankenstein> libsdl-console-dev and libsdl-console
<Cornellius> nalioth: Only wanted Frankenstein to see it too.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: Apps > Graphics > Gthumb image viewer
<ese5> how does ubuntu handle hotplug?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Soccrmastr> tantah: using Xubuntu :/
<tanath> Soccrmastr: then File > import photos
<Frankenstein> i wish this thing was in the repostories... at least the updated version!
<tanath> Soccrmastr: oh.. well, see if you have gthumb image viewer
<illvarg> anyone, please help..
<EpP> Frankenstein, what are you developing for?
<adammichaelroach> hello, I'm having a problem with my boot situation.  Basically it starts to boot, and it gets to Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.  and the next line is (none) login:
<Soccrmastr> tanath: nope, but both apps should work. I'lls ee
<tanath> Frankenstein: their in mine...
<ese5> can someone tell me how ubuntu handles hotplug scripts?
<Frankenstein> EpP, i just want the updated version of xmoto! and it requires all these dev libs
<tanath> Frankenstein: er, they're
<Killeroid> dylan_: does madwifi qualify?
<EpP> Frankenstein, ahhh
<ese5> ie,  why is there no /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent in ubuntu?
<dylan_> Killeroid, madwifi is proprietary :(
<Frankenstein> configure: error: SDL_mixer required getting closer....
<bisconer> Hey i need some help with intalling ubuntu on a laptop
<EpP> Frankenstein, just compile from source,.
<Killeroid> dylan_: ah,kk
<Frankenstein> EpP, what do you think im doing?!
<EpP> Frankenstein, oh ok. lol
<alexcamilo> how good is webcam support in linux?
<bisconer> every time it gets to where its configuring gnome the screen gose black
<illvarg> bisconer: what seems to be the problem?
<EpP> alexcamilo, i think it depends on the hardware.
<Soccrmastr> Tanath: hehe, yup detected my camera, by name. ;) now to find out how to extract the images lol
<EpP> bisconer, what do u need?
<tanath> anyone have any idea why seveas repos never work for me? always says can't parse package file
<alexcamilo> member:bisconer: i had that same problem today. i just tried multiple times and it went trhough one one of them. wierd.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: :) should be an option in the app. shouldn't be hard
<bisconer> ok
<ese5> can anyone help me get my wifi card working with wep?
<haasteem> crimsun: are you back?
<DanaG> What kernel does Edgy have?
<DanaG> I need tpm_tis
<DanaG> and I need restricted-modules.
<tanath> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/seveas.theplayboymansion.net_seveas_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<EpP> tanath, sudo?
<Frankenstein> if i put a bug in the system about wanting to upgrade xmoto in the repostories... would they do it
<tanath> EpP: synaptic or apt-get with sudo, yes. but it's the only repo that does it
<Frankenstein> not that i mind going around looking for dependices all night
<phargle> kerploop
<DanaG> How often does Ubuntu update the kernel?
<Frankenstein> not alot that i know of...
<DanaG> I couldn't get ipw3945 working in a self-compiled kernel.org kernel.
<Frankenstein> DanaG, are you thinking about using it as a server?
<gary[ubuntu] > danag: I've had 2 kernel updates in the month that I've been running ubuntu
<EpP> DanaG, They try not to upgrade it too much because it can cause bugs.
<DanaG> I need a module not in the current kernel.
<chris86wm> how do you make the trash icon visible on the desktop? I tried gconf-editor in terminal but it doesnt take affect.....
<Frankenstein> god knows ubuntu's need to slap on 50 other things for one simple thing and yada yada, ubuntu server = not in the near future
<PyroManiak> Can someone help me fix this? synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KrakensDen> moin
<DanaG> methinks SuSE works well for stuff.
<DanaG> But not as much for tweaking.
<Frankenstein> PyroManiak, try sudo apt-get install libvte-common
<EpP> methinks ubuntu is just fine
<EpP> The support is great.
<Frankenstein> i like ubuntu as desktop... not server... i use CentOS for that
<EpP> Frankenstein, thats what my webserver runs.
* Frankenstein waits for xmoto to compile
<PyroManiak> Frankenstein: says already installed, how do I replace?
<DanaG> I have this device pnp0c31.
<Frankenstein> PyroManiak, ok than try sudo apt-get install libvte-dev
<gary[ubuntu] > PyroManiak: it's a known issue with a certain update. check this forum thread for updates and quick fixes http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668&highlight=libvte
<illvarg> PyroManiak: i have the same problem, working on it. i'll give you the answer when i get it working again.
<Frankenstein> EpP, no support is greater than the man file, and other documents
<EpP> Frankenstein, unless its badly written
<Frankenstein> EpP, than find another source
<Killeroid> never seen a badly written man-file yet
<EpP> Frankenstein, like the ubuntu forums?
<EpP> lol
<DanaG> Neeeeeeed.    Newwwwwww.  Kernellllllll.
<DanaG> bah.
<DanaG> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<TheBlue> What is an Eft?
<DanaG> A newt, or something.
<DanaG> Or is it a salamander?
<DShepherd> TheBlue: ask google
<TheBlue> Ah.
<DanaG> I have completely forgotten the difference.
<EpP> i think it should be "Edgy Elf"...
<EpP> elfs are cool
<TheBlue> Elfs make awesome cookies.
<Killeroid> how did the even come up with such names?
<EpP> kinda like gnomes.. hu hu
<TheBlue> AND.
<TheBlue> With that, I'm gonna leave for the night.
<DShepherd> elf doesnt sound edgy though .. hehe
<EpP> TheBlue, peace me
<TheBlue> Good chatting with y'all, have a good one.
<EpP> u2
<EpP> TheBlue, good way to end it
<DanaG> Edgy Eeel.
<Dr_Willis> Edgy Elephant
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Frankenstein> oh yea, new xmoto ROCKS!
<Cornellius> Frankenstein: Ah, xmoto. Cute little game :)
<Frankenstein> Cornellius, the one in the reposotires is old...
<tanath_> hrm, i can't upgrade libvte-common 'cause it wants to remove stuff, including synaptic
<KrakensDen> does anyone here have any experience troubleshooting acpi/suspend/hibernate?
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get install xmoto    .....
<Dr_Willis> :) lets see
<Frankenstein> Dr_Willis, what did i just say? lol
<Dr_Willis> heh - whats that 'rocks and diamonds' game - like boulder dash..
<Dr_Willis> thats another classic
<peace-keeper> why the synaptic package manager always starts automatically when i boot ubuntu ?
<bisconer> errr i need to get a new burner, this writing at 4x sucks
<Cornellius> Frankenstein: Newer, does not always mean better.
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: are
<Frankenstein> Cornellius, in this case... it does
<tanath_> peace-keeper: saved in your session, maybe?
<KrakensDen> you familiar with the session manager?
<bisconer> yea, takes me about 30 to 40 mins to burn a cd
<KrakensDen> system -> preferences -> sessions
<Frankenstein> Cornellius, plus the new one has a level editor :P
<Frankenstein> bisconer, takes me 2 mins to burn 700MB :P
<bisconer> lol
<EpP> i dont have good 3d on either of my pcs. So no Xmoto for me
<peace-keeper> hmm and the top left menu (xfce) suddenly disappeared :D only have a terminal and a firefox button now, nothing else :(
<bisconer> yea my last drive did that, but then my budie was being stupid and put tape on a cd thinking it would hold the crack to gether
<bisconer> and the tape came off and distroyed my drive
<Frankenstein> plus the old xmoto use to be laggy when i had my system this loaded.. this one doesnt do that :P
* Frankenstein goes to play
<bvali> hey... can anybody help me with my sound system in dapper? I've got that background noise and dunno how to get rid of it.
<Taim> Sigh.  3rd times a charm.
<peace-keeper> wtf: ** (gnome-session-properties:6349): CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_new: assertion `GSM_IS_GNOME_CLIENT (gnome_client)' failed
<Taim> So, It appears that I busted synaptic going to xgl/compiz
<ubuntu> haast dude left?
<EpP> I only seem to enjoy commercial games. The opensource ones arent in-depth enough.
<Taim> I can't seem to find any fixes or bug reports.
<tanath_> Taim: which guide did you follow?
<ubuntu> hello every1 though
<ubuntu> :)
<Taim> tanath, xcompiz.net guide.
<Taim> er..
<tanath_> Taim: undo your changes and use this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<tanath_> Taim: but make sure you have direct rendering for your vid card first
<peace-keeper> the best about linux is that although many things you try dont work, there are always 1000 other things to try :D
<bvali> can anyone help me with a sound system in dapper? I've got that background noise and can't get rid of it :|
<tanath_> 'that' background noise?
<Taim> tanath, As far as I can tell, it's the same instructions as found on compiz.net site.
<Dr_Willis> tanath,  :P ya beat me to it.
<Taim> same sources, etc...
<tanath_> the only bg noise coming from my comp is music :P
<Taim> It works fine.
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: where are you now?
<Taim> It's synaptic that is busted.
<Taim> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bvali> :) i've got a 5.1 surround sound system
<bvali> and alsa keeps making some noise
<ajmitch> DBO: ping
<bvali> just cripples or dunno how to call them
<tanath_> Taim: well, mine isn't, and i'm using xgl + compiz
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: you can find XFCE's session manager inside of the toolbox on the bottom bar
<DBO> ajmitch, pong
<ajmitch> DBO: help taim cleanup the libvte stuff? :)
<peace-keeper> i think that toolbox disappeared :(
<tanath_> Taim: i tried a few guides, and that's the one that worked
<peace-keeper> only have a terminal and a firefox button
<DBO> ajmitch, where?
<eternalswd_away> Taim, someone was asking about that earlier.  Just search the forums for libvte and you should get a good post
<DBO> ajmitch, oh here
<ajmitch> DBO: here
<Taim> Cool.
<DBO> Taim, I know exactly what problem you have
<ajmitch> maybe it could go in the topic
<DBO> please join #ubuntu-xgl
<peace-keeper> that menu with all categories and programs (Development, Network, System, etc.) is nowhere :(
<DBO> we will handle it there
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: you still have a terminal, right?
<peace-keeper> yep
<Taim> DBO: schweet.
<KrakensDen> type in xfce and then hit tab until you see a list of completions
<peace-keeper> okay
<ranquetat> join #ubuntu-br
<KrakensDen> you should see a list of useful things :)
<KrakensDen> like the desktop, bar, etc
<peace-keeper> yeah i do :)
<peace-keeper> i think i have to add a panel or something with the menu in it
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: xfce4-panel doesn't work?
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: I haven't used xubuntu for a while
<DBO> Taim, where are you, please join #ubuntu-xgl
<Rexkwando> I have a weird one... synaptic won't launch, yet "installer" will.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, no dice.
<Dr_Willis> my xfce has a totally revamped interface from a few mo ago. :P
<peace-keeper> hmm dont know... i only have 2 launchers for terminal and firefox... i have a taskbar, a system tray and that multiple desktop thing.... but no "main menu" (dont know the right name)
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: if you can get xfce to crash, please file a bug :)
<tanath_> DBO: he just quit...
<peace-keeper> :D
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: try the other apps in the list?
<DBO> tanath_, saw that
<tanath_> DBO: heh, apparently i just quit too
<tanath_> wtf
<Soccrmastr> tanath: its command-line only, but has all features needed. in the program you use, can you delete the files off the camera? because thats pretty much a neccesitty for me.
<DBO> tanath_, your ghost did
<tanath_> d'oh
<taim> DBO: sorry about that.  That's anther issue I have to figure out (stupid ATI x600 card)
<DBO> taim, please join #ubuntu-xgl, and we will fix you up
<DBO> we can deal with that too
<KrakensDen> peace-keeper: the dudes in #xubuntu might know better
<tanath> Soccrmastr: i couldn't last time i tried, but it's easy enough to delete from the camera
<peace-keeper> aahhh i want my windows xp back :D
<peace-keeper> okay i try go there
<peace-keeper> thx
<abrocadabro> what's the command to automatically setup xorg.conf?
<songo> i've installed a program and the folder had owner 500:500. i've changed it to root:root but I can cd to this folder without root. all the other folders has "drwxr-xr-x" this one has "drwxr-xr--" How to put an x on the end?
<Goblyn> ok, i am running Ubuntu 6.06 Live on my laptop, and every time i activate my wireless card, it activates, then i go to check it, and it says it's not activated, any idea's?
<KrakensDen> abrocadabro: dpkg --configure packagename?
<peace-keeper> chmod o+x myfile
<haasteem> crimsun: are you back?
<KrakensDen> songo: chmod a+x foldername
<abrocadabro> KrakensDen: but which package do I need to reconfigure?
<Brocolis> hello people
<KrakensDen> abrocadabro: I have no recollection
<abrocadabro> KrakensDen: thanks got it, it's xserver-xorg
<KrakensDen> abrocadabro: I take it xinit doesn't work?
<Rexkwando> I have a weird one... synaptic won't launch, yet "installer" will.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, no dice.
<songo> tanx
<Dr_Willis> uninstalling and reinstalling - is 'windows thinking' :)
<Goblyn> ok, i am running Ubuntu 6.06 Live on my laptop, and every time i activate my wireless card, it activates, then i go to check it, and it says it's not activated, any idea's?
<Dr_Willis> Rexkwando,  if ya run synaptic from a terminal with 'sudo synaptic' what does it say as an error?
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: have you configured it to connect to a certain essid?
<Rexkwando> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: if it isn't doing anything, it'll just turn off
<Soccrmastr> tanath: there is a graphical interface for gphoto, with all the features of deleting the files, viewing the files, changing settings, lots of stuff. :) I wills tick with it thanks for your help man
<tanath> Soccrmastr: yeh, i use gui
<lufis> Off topic, but: Can anyone recommend a good Linux-supported soundcard? I don't want 5.1 and 3d effects, just a high-quality card with 2/2.1 speaker output, mic input, etc.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: np
<cfedde> lufis: nearly any of them gets you that far
<Warbo> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<KrakensDen> lufis: I have an old sounblaster live!
<thx4help> Why do people prefer Ubuntu over Debian nowadays?
<KrakensDen> lufis: works like a charm, does hardware mixing, sounds nice
<Goblyn> KrakensDen: how do i do that?
<lufis> cfedde: Well, I've heard good things about Creative Audigy but I can't seem to find one that isn't way overpriced and way over what I need
<tanath> Soccrmastr: is it in the repos?
<KrakensDen> gob
<KrakensDen> er
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: click on the wireless card, hit 'edit'
<Soccrmastr> tanath: yeah, get gphoto2 and gtkam
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: in the networking dialog
<Soccrmastr> tanath: gtkam is the ui
<tanath> ah. thx
<Soccrmastr> np
<Goblyn> KrakensDen: you mean properties?
<Rexkwando> Dr_Willis: error reads:  synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bisconer> arg i can download faster then i can burn a cd
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: yup
<KrakensDen> Goblyn: oops
<Admin__> Is there a ssh Client (To log onto ssh) for windows
<KrakensDen> Admin__: putty
<naji> Admin__: cygwin
<zenwhen> Admin__: putty
<KrakensDen> Admin__: google it
<typicalRunt> hi
<KrakensDen> moin
<Admin__> Googled it. Wasnt sure if they were for letting people log in or logging in.
<KrakensDen> it's a client, not a server :)
<typicalRunt> i'm using dapper with sqlite3 (v3.2.8-1ubuntu1).  anyone notice that "DROP TABLE IF EXISTS" doesn't work anymore?
<typicalRunt> it fails on the "IF EXISTS" optional keywords
<Dr_Willis> !info libvte
<ubotu> Package libvte does not exist in dapper
<Rexkwando> hmm
<Rexkwando> yeah, I noticed that in my travels too
<Dr_Willis> Rexkwando,  try sudo apt-get install libvte4
<Dr_Willis> ' apt-cache search libvte4  '
<Dr_Willis> shows all the related packages
<Rexkwando> I did, it said not present
<Dr_Willis> !info libvte4
<ubotu> libvte4: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 661 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<Dr_Willis> its libvte4 :P what did a try to install?
<Rexkwando> it's libvte.so.4
<Dr_Willis> thats the file name. the package name is libvte4
<Rexkwando> it says that it's already installed and current
<wweasel> Hey. I am having trouble with GRUB. I am trying to install Ubuntu via Instlux (my reasons for doing so are complicated, frustrating, and unavoidable). What it does is it puts a initrd.gz and a linux file in a folder on the c drive, and installs grub to get them.  I get an "Error 19: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Dr_Willis> also theres libvte-common - Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - common files
<Dr_Willis> Rexkwando,  its possible that file some how got currupted.
<Dr_Willis> or your library path got messed up
<KrakensDen> wweasel: what's the filesystem?
<wweasel> KrakensDen: NTFS. I imagine that's the problem?
<KrakensDen> wweasel: I don't think grub
<KrakensDen> can actually read ntfs
<Rexkwando> okay, I can accept that... any suggestions?
<wweasel> KrakensDen: Can it do it if I pass the right kernel argument? Can it do FAT32?
<KrakensDen> much more likely
<KrakensDen> been a long time since I've done grub though :/
<detectiveinspekt> hello
<detectiveinspekt> I want a webmail program so people can check emails over the web
<detectiveinspekt> on my server
<zachwmrunner> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> detectiveinspekt,  you got a email server on your own machine?
<zachwmrunner> i just installed UbUnTu!!!!!!
<detectiveinspekt> no
<wweasel> Can GRUB boot off an external HD?
<detectiveinspekt> i just have a standard install
<wweasel> SOrry, that was poorly phrased.
<Killeroid> wweasel: yeah
<Rexkwando> Dr_Willis THANKS!  uninstalled and reinstalled libvte-common: fixed.
<wweasel> Can GRUB instruct the computer to boot a partition located on an external HD? What about a CD-ROM drive?
<Killeroid> wweasel: yeah
<wweasel> CD-ROM too?
<Dr_Willis> detectiveinspekt, not cd i think
<wweasel> next question: how?
<Dr_Willis> unless its a new feature
<wweasel> for CD
<detectiveinspekt> I just need a simpile webmail server
<wweasel> Dr_Willis: Are you talking to me about the CD?
<Dr_Willis> heh proberly
<Killeroid> wweasel: just specify the path to the boot files on the cd
<sesho12345> hi , can anyone tell me how to find out the default gateway ?
<KrakensDen> sesho12345: if you have a plastic nat [a linkys box, etc]  it's probably either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1
<wweasel> Killeroid: the kernel argument normally had (hd0,0) or something of the sort. how would I do cd?
<KrakensDen> sesho12345: but try using DHCP instead
<wheels3572> Where can I find certain programs that I want.
<KrakensDen> sesho12345: life is easier that way
<wweasel> sesho12345: 192.168.0.1 is also possible.
<KrakensDen> sesho12345: and just about everything is set up for it
<wweasel> try all 3
<KrakensDen> wheels3572: what programs?
<wheels3572> KrakensDen, I am actually looking for an alarm program that i can set alarms
<sesho12345> KrakensDen, i dont want to set up a network , im in someone elses house and trying to fix up a windows (!) connection , except that windows can't connect , so im using linux to get the networks info
<CyDrive>  Can someone help me my sound will not work it just stopped working i tried re-booting but it still wont work i have not installed any new programs recently either
<bruenig> !info sanduhr
<ubotu> sanduhr: an alarm clock, which is designed as a hourglass. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-4 (dapper), package size 451 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<bruenig> !info wmtimer
<ubotu> wmtimer: A dockable alarm clock for WindowMaker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Maje> I can't get 3D acceleration working, xorg log says DRI initialization failed, and my OpenGL driver is fglrx_dri.so - anyone help me out here?
<Killeroid> wweasel: you will use same convention. your cdrom drive will occup a new line with (cd0,0) or something like that
<bruenig> wheels3572, there are a few alarm clocks that work on media players as well
<bruenig> like xmms or beep media player
<sesho12345> i think i found the solution though......"route"
<farous> Maje: did you install the restricted modules package
<sesho12345> KrakensDen, thank you anyway!
<Maje> farous: yes
<farous> Maje: what type of card
<Maje> farous: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<farous> Maje: did you reboot after installing fglrx. did you install from repos?
<lmosher> Maje, i've got that exact card. How did you install the drivers?
<wheels3572> bruenig, really?  So there is an alarm clock program on some of the media players?
<Maje> farous: Yes, yes, yes
<Maje> lmosher: I followed the instructions on the wiki.
<lmosher> Maje, Which ones?
<lmosher> the ones taht said download the package and change xorg.conf to fglrx?
<farous> Maje: i have ati 9600 but lmosher can help you more as he have the same card
<Maje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bruenig> wheels3572, those two that I posted sanduhr and wmtimer, as well as things like xmms-alarm and bmp-alarm
* KrakensDen leaves to see if suspend works now
<bruenig> the last two are dependent on xmms and beep media player respectively
<wheels3572> bruenig, I have xmms music player is that different then xmms-alarm?
<Maje> lmosher: after following those instructions, I still don't have proper OpenGL (the Mesa bit)...so I looked in my xorg log, and it said DRI initialization failed
<lmosher> Maje, Personally I suggest: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<bruenig> wheels3572, xmms-alarm is a plugin
<bruenig> !info xmms-alarm
<ubotu> xmms-alarm: xmms general plugin for using xmms as an alarm clock.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 128 kB
<bruenig> if you have the universe repository enabled just do sudo apt-get install xmms-alarm
<atoponce> EpP: word.
<Maje> lmosher: I think I tried those instructions at one point, too... :(
<lmosher> Maje, If possible I would restore your xorg.conf to original, follow those instructions and reboot. If it doesn't work come back here, but I did that literally 10 minutes ago
<EpP> atoponce, Word up
* Maje nod
<Maje> I did it before, but I'll try to clean everything up and do it again, let's hope i missed something the first time
<tale_> I created a software raid array and now I want to remove it.  Can somebody tell me how to do that?
<lmosher> Maje, Give it a shot, if not we'll take a look at the modules section. Other than that there's not much I can think of. Any ideas farous?
* Dr_Willis thinks last he messed with the ATI stuff he had to comment out the GLX module from the xorg.conf. and rebooted as well.  not sure what i did.. but it waent working.. then it started working.
<wweasel> Ok, How would I get GRUB to boot a Dapper install cd. I am at the prompt, I type e to edit the commands before booting. what do I put in for kernel and initrd?
<FliesLikeABrick> I can't seem to get my swap to mount.  Whenever I reboot, I have no swap mounted.  I look in dmesg and it says "Unable to find swap-space signature."  I mkswap /dev/hda4 (my swap partition) and swapon and it works fine, but when I reboot it still won't work :-/
* bruenig thinks Dr_Willis didn't use the /me operator properly as he appeared to forget he was using it and began talking in first person
<lmosher> wweasel, You can't configure your BIOS to boot the CD? it tries to boot the HDD?
<Admin__> Im in my SSH!
<bruenig> FilesLikeABrick, is it formatted properly in the fstab?
<wheels3572> !xmms-alarm > wheels3572
<FliesLikeABrick> yep bruenig appears to be
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: is the entry right in /etc/fstab?
<a-priori> err, bit slow there :)
<bruenig> it has the sw option?
<wweasel> lmosher: No, that would make sense, right? I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop that is BIOS locked.
<FliesLikeABrick> if it wasn't in /etc/fstab right, it wouldn't be trying to mount it and therefore I wouldn't be getting this swap signature error
<lordhelmet> hey i have an apache2 question, is anybody good with configuring it?
<wweasel> lmosher: I have managed to get GRUB using Windows.
<FliesLikeABrick> /dev/hda4 none swap sw 0 0
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: it would do that if the device wasn't right
<FliesLikeABrick> alright a-priori, though it is right
<wheels3572> bruenig, Only 1 dumb question how the heck do I use the alarm system now lol
<bruenig> FliesLikeABrick, should look like this /dev/hda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<lmosher> wweasel, hehe sorry I had to ask :P I can't help tho sorry I've never even tried that. You could look up the normal commands to boot a kernel and apply them to your CD drive (like /dev/hdc or whatever it is)
<bruenig> wheels3572, no idea, probably something within xmms, go to options or whatever the proper dialogue window is in xmms. I have never used it
<FliesLikeABrick> yes bruenig see what I said 2 messages ago, it looks the same
* Dr_Willis does talk to himself.. im the only one that listens.. (im married) :P
<bruenig> ah
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: hmm... looks fine to me
<bruenig> sorry I was typing it out
<wheels3572> bruenig, ok
<FliesLikeABrick> when I try to do swapon /dev/hda4 without immediately doing "mkswap" right before it, I get "swapon: /dev/hda4: Invalid argument"
<FliesLikeABrick> though if I mkswap /dev/hda4 first, it works
<bruenig> FLiesLikeABrick, you could make a script that does the mkswap and swapon, and then have it run at startup
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: does dmesg say anything useful after a failed swapon?
<FliesLikeABrick> bruenig but the main reason I really want swap working is so I can hibernate my laptop again
<FliesLikeABrick> no a-priori
<lordhelmet> with mkswap you have to specify device/partition
<FliesLikeABrick> I am lordhelmet
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm just abbreviating what I'm saying because I don't feel like writing /dev/hda4 after everything I say
<foxjwill> Hi. Synaptic won't open and Add/Remove programs quits after I press "apply" or "ok" (if I've selected things to be installed). I'm able to install things thru aptitude, but it's not as convenient
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: this is a strange problem... is it possible that /dev/hda4 is being modified on bootup somehow to erase that signature?
<FliesLikeABrick> thats what it would seem a-priori
<bruenig> foxjwill, it is more convenient
<foxjwill> well, i guess
<FliesLikeABrick> I just compiled my own kernel.  I'm going to reboot into a packaged kernel and see if it works
<foxjwill> but i just would like it to work
<FliesLikeABrick> in the kernel config, is there something that can cause problems with swap?
<bruenig> foxjwill, a lot of people have had problems after the an apparent update. I didn't get an update and am not having those problems. perhaps if you can roll back the updates it would work
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: not that I know of...
<bruenig> -an
<foxjwill> how?
<Dr_Willis> foxjwill,  run it from a terminal and see if theres an error message
<foxjwill> ok
<bruenig> foxjwill, I thought you said it already worked from terminal
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah a-priori I didn't think so either.  Usually I can solve these kinds of problems on my own... but I had to come here this time :-/
<foxjwill> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> also theres libvte-common - Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - common files
<Dr_Willis> foxjwill,  some one was just in here.. he had to reinstall that package. libvte-common (i think)
<foxjwill> ok
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: another thing you could check is dumping the first sector of /dev/hda4 before and after mkswap
<foxjwill> i'll try that
<a-priori> see if anything changes
<Dr_Willis> or one of the other libvte packages
<Dr_Willis> <Rexkwando> Dr_Willis THANKS!  uninstalled and reinstalled libvte-common: fixed
<FliesLikeABrick> hm a-priori it seems to only be a problem with the kernel I compiled
<FliesLikeABrick> I just rebooted into a ubuntu kernel and it mounted fine
<a-priori> really?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah :-x
<Maje> No go, and my xorg.log seems to be reporting the same DRI initialization problem
<a-priori> could be the suspending, maybe?
<FliesLikeABrick> a-priori it has the issue even without suspending
<FliesLikeABrick> if I just reboot, it won't mount it proper on the next boot
<spitzanator> Hi!  I've got two Opteron processors with Ubuntu, and for some reason, it's not detecting my second processor.  Any thoughts?  I think I need a kernel upgrade, but I don't know.  uname gives me this: 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<FliesLikeABrick> or it mounts it properly once, then fails after that
<FliesLikeABrick> let me reboot one more time to make sure
<a-priori> okay
<FliesLikeABrick> (this might have been the first boot after my mkswap)
<FliesLikeABrick> if it mounts fine on the next boot, the last thing to try with the ubuntu kernel is suspending to disk
<FliesLikeABrick> and resuming
<fyrestrtr> spitzanator: is that a 64 bit processor?
<FliesLikeABrick> if that works, then I'll try a slightly older 2.6.17 kernel.  If I can narrow it down to a specific version, I'll file a kernel bug report
<Suspect> Hey everyone
<spitzanator> It is, but I want to use the 32bit stuff.
<bruenig> !offtopic > Suspect
<FliesLikeABrick> sparkleytone what version of ubuntu?
<Suspect> yes bruenig
<Suspect> I am here for support
<FliesLikeABrick> bruenig that isn't necessarily offtopic...
<spitzanator> I want to run Wine, so I've been advised not to do a 64 bit installation.
<Suspect> But I'm just saying hi
<Suspect> :p
* bruenig was just joking
<FliesLikeABrick> heh
<fyrestrtr> spitzanator: try sudo apt-get linux-686
* bruenig satirizing topic nazis
<spitzanator> Will that give me SMP support?
<FliesLikeABrick> spitzanator upgrade to a 686 kernel to make sure you have smp support (so it recognizes both processors)
<FliesLikeABrick> yes spitzanator
<spitzanator> And still let me have a 32bit installation?
<Suspect> Stupid windows.. re-wrote the MBR (Or removed GRUB) and I am not sure how to get it back.. Whats the easiest way?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes spitzanator
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tale_> can anybody help me remove a software raid partition?
<spitzanator> You're wonderful.
<FliesLikeABrick> I don't think the 386 kernel (defaullt during install) has SMP support
<spitzanator> Thanks!
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Suspect
<Suspect> lmao
<FliesLikeABrick> spitzanator you may want to try a kernel ending in amd64 so that you can have a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userland
<spitzanator> I believe that that's over my head.
<FliesLikeABrick> a-priori it mounted fine on another reboot.  going to test it with a suspend to disk and resume now
<[dc] -nonda> ok i am new to linux i am trying to do gentoo right now but im thinking its a lil to hard form me is this easier
<Suspect> thanks guys
<foxjwill> yeah, it was that
<[dc] -nonda> but i still want something challageing
<FliesLikeABrick> spitzanator you won't see a difference, the 64 bit stuff is all behind the scenes
<spitzanator> I'm 2 for 5 on Linux installations in my life, and I want this one to work.
<FliesLikeABrick> I use this on my opteron servers
<spitzanator> Ah.
<foxjwill> something didn't work with that upgrade
<spitzanator> But what's the userland thing?
<bruenig> [dc] -nonda, yeah gentoo is not really a distro to start with
<FliesLikeABrick> spitzanator userland means that your programs run in a 32 bit environment
<FliesLikeABrick> but your kernel gets the advantage of a 64 bit system
<spitzanator> FLAB, how would I set that up?  Also, heh.  Flab.
<FliesLikeABrick> try apt-cache search linux-image | grep amd64
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: alright, let me know how it goes
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm not sure exactly what the kernel is named in ubuntu, my servers are debian
<FliesLikeABrick> looks to be working a-priori
<FliesLikeABrick> so I'll try a couple of other kernels tomorrow
<Soccrmastr> tanath: is the app working for u?
<spitzanator> FLAB, I'll check that out, but maybe in a bit.  Thanks though!
<a-priori> okay... try starting again from the default kernel config
<a-priori> and going from there
<stopher> ladies and gentlemen: BlueEagle is da bomb!
<Soccrmastr> stopher: should we run?
<tanath> Soccrmastr: haven't tried. no pics to bother with at the moment
<tanath> Soccrmastr: you?
<Soccrmastr> tanath: ah, ok
<stopher> lol only if you think you should BlueEagle
<stopher> umm i mean Soccrmastr
<Soccrmastr> tanath: yup works for me
<Maje> alright lmosher, I tried all that, and it's still not working, xorg still whines about DRI initialization
<FliesLikeABrick> a-priori I'm going to try going back to the latest 2.6.16 kernel with the same .config
<Soccrmastr> lol, stopher, if hes "da bomb" shouldn't we all bne running from him!
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: okay... it's probably some wonky setting in your custom .config
<tanath> Soccrmastr: k. then prolly for me too
<Soccrmastr> tanath: ok lol
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah a-priori thats what I think too, but rather than going around and looking for settings, I'm going to first try the other kernel since that is easier
<a-priori> alright
<waggle7622frack> Anyone good with samba\networking?
<FliesLikeABrick> I should know within half an hour (only takes 30 mins to compile on here fortunately)
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm decent waggle7622frack but I may be too busy to answer your question, depending on what you need
<FliesLikeABrick> the best thing to do is just ask and then see who answers
<a-priori> only? :P
<Dr_Willis> waggle7622frack,  :) depends on the question.
<Soccrmastr> lol, who wnats to be a millionaire (german version) software malfunction, started blinking the right answer, before he said anything. sholda used linux ;)
<Warbo> Soccrmastr: Did he win a million?
<Dr_Willis> Soccrmastr,  seen that happen on the price is right tv show .
<FliesLikeABrick> a-priori since swtiching to linux I've started just keeping and using older hardware for everyday use, though this isn't that old.  I was compiling on a 386 kernel before, so it should be faster once I install a 686 kernel
<Soccrmastr> um, both answers r no
<a-priori> yeah, that's the best strategy: fire off the question, no preamble, and see who responds... someone's bound to know what you're talking about.
<torpedo|dog> Dr_Willis: I think most of The Price is Right is actually done by Secret People behind the scenes ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> a-priori how long are you going to be around?
<a-priori> FliesLikeABrick: okay, I was just pulling your leg
<Dr_Willis> torpedo|dog,  the barker babes. :P
<a-priori> I dunno, not too much longer
<a-priori> maybe half an hour
<waggle7622frack> My kde machine cant see anyone on my network but everyone on the network can see it and I can ping them.
<tanath> Soccrmastr: yeah, works fine, but it's really friggin slow
<Soccrmastr> torpedodog: lol I thought it was run by small chldren taken from third world countries and they have them running on hamster wheels
<Dr_Willis> waggle7622frack,  the other machines are xp machines?
<Soccrmastr> tanath: heh not for me
<waggle7622frack> xp and ubuntu
<torpedo|dog> Soccrmastr: never said what kind of people they were ;)
<Dr_Willis> waggle7622frack,  you may want to try the smb4k samba browser. it seems to scan a little smarter.
<Soccrmastr> tanath: you can use command line too, not slow at all
<Soccrmastr> heh
<torpedo|dog> Are there any risks involved in installing bootchart?
<haasteem> hi, can the fact that i don't have any sound (onboard sound module) have anything to do with the fact that at boot "loading hardware drivers" and "PCMCIA services" both gave a fail%?
<tanath> Soccrmastr: it's also unable to delete as well
<torpedo|dog> For some reason, I get a little bit squeamish about my boot.
<Soccrmastr> tanath: no its able to delete
<waggle7622frack> Ok I'll try that. Thanks!
<tanath> Soccrmastr: no. it's not
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem loading pcmcia services seems to fail on any desktop without pcmcia hardware, it is not something to worry about
<FliesLikeABrick> waggle7622frack rather than trying to browse the network, just do \\computername to browse its' resources
<Soccrmastr> tanath: you wanan bet before I prove you wrong
<tanath> Soccrmastr: i am speaking from experience, so sure!
<tanath> Soccrmastr: i just tried, and it failed
<Soccrmastr> tanath: ok well have nothing to bet but ehre
<Maje> Okay, it seems xorg has fglrx_dri.so as my OpenGL driver, but the file is nonexistant on my computer
<Soccrmastr> tanath: in command line, --delete-all-files
<tanath> no no
<tanath> Soccrmastr: why would i want to do that?
<Soccrmastr> tanath: in UI, filedelete photos
<Soccrmastr> tanath: in UI, you can delete selected or all
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: what about the loading hardware drivers failure? i get this message "udevd-event[4648]  run-program '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<Soccrmastr> tanath: havent looked at command line command for individual file deltions, but I'm sure ther eis one
<Soccrmastr> tanath: run gphoto2 in terminal will show you all commands
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem does everything seem to work fine once the computer is booted?
<tanath> meh, it's all good. i can delete very easy on the camera
<Soccrmastr> tanath: lol you can delete fine on the program too
<racarter> is there some known problem with playing asf files with mplayer on ubuntu?
<tanath> Soccrmastr: nope. says failed
<Soccrmastr> tanath: camera must be detected, and turned onto usb
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: yeah... sofar it has, except for the sound (and there is something weird with my vmware installation now)
<Soccrmastr> anyone know a reason why mplayer is loading the files then just saying stopped without ever playing them
<tanath> Soccrmastr: yeh, i was viewing the thumbnails of the pics on it... which took forever to load
<Soccrmastr> its working for soem videos, others its just stopping
<Soccrmastr> tanath: fine, you win.... or do you??
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem if everything is working fine, then I'd say don't worry about those errors.  Your sound problems are likely due to some other configuration issue
<stopher> okay now maybe someone else can help me.. when i log onto ubuntu text server, it gives me ext3-fs error (device hda1)  ext3_find_entry  reading directory # 81762 offset 0.  When I use sudo apt-get install *  it says ive been locked and read-only
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: maybe... the worrying thing though is that if i boot from the live cd, i still get no sound
<stopher> what's the problem here?
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem what sound card do you have?
<SurfnKid> thank god my synaptic is back
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick:  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<FliesLikeABrick> heh. via
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick:  nothing special
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem for a problem this specific, try www.ubuntuforums.org and www.linuxquestions.org
<FliesLikeABrick> IRC is generally a lot more useful for general questions ;)
<PyroManiak> Anyone have any experience with remote X terminals?
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: right
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: there must be a solution...
<FliesLikeABrick> exactly haasteem
<FliesLikeABrick> sound issues are not uncommon, certain chipsets (especially onboard sound) have certain quirks
<anon903> is azereus still available?
<FliesLikeABrick> try opening your favorite media app and playing a song or something, then change what output plugin it is trying to use
<FliesLikeABrick> googling the name of your chipset with "ubuntu" will likely help you find some useful information
<anon903> where can i find azereus to install myself?
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: ok
<haasteem> anon903 the azureus website...
<Jbirk> anon903:  It is in the repository
<anon903> i've tried haasteem
<anon903> it says its not Jbirk and i've updated
<Jbirk> what do you mean it says it isn't me?
<anon903> it says its not in the repository
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: it is just so annoying, in breezy allworked fine, i upgrade... and it fails.... i have to say that the upgrade kicked me out at the very end so this may be a result of this...
<anon903> package azureus has no installation canidate
<Jbirk> You must not have enabled all of the repositories
<Shadow_mil> any reason why xorg would not work on ubuntu?
<anon903> i enabled all of them
<Jbirk> Did you refresh?
<anon903> yes
<Jbirk> I know I searched for it and found it
<chemaja> i cant believe how quiet it is in here right now
<FliesLikeABrick> ah haasteem that may have something to do with it
<chemaja> test
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem in a terminal, try doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maje> Argh, can anyone help me figure out my 3D acceleration / figure out the DRI initialization error?
<haasteem> anon903 the azureus website... not the repos
<chemaja> oh, i was scrolled up :$
<stopher> okay now maybe someone else can help me.. when i log onto ubuntu text server, it gives me ext3-fs error (device hda1)  ext3_find_entry  reading directory # 81762 offset 0.  When I use sudo apt-get install *  it says ive been locked and read-only
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: tried that several times already, even with --force-yes, but to no result...
<FliesLikeABrick> what happens when you do it? (don't paste here, just summarize)
<haasteem> it seems as if it thinks that the upgrade finished properly
<FliesLikeABrick> hm
<FliesLikeABrick> what happened that interrupted the upgrade?
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: it seems as if it thinks that the upgrade finished properly
<Jbirk> It does exist
<Jbirk> package
<Jbirk> azureus
<Jbirk> Maintainer Shaun Jackman
<FliesLikeABrick> Jbirk azureus only exists in certain repos, I'm not sure which
<Jbirk> section Networking (universe)
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: it gave some error
<FliesLikeABrick> multiverse maybe
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem what about apt-get install -f ?
<Jbirk> I turned them all on and updated
<Jbirk> it showed up
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: i don't exactly remember what it was.... it was setting up firestarter.... error 3 i believe it said
<anon903> its not showing up for me Jbirk
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: 0 upgrade
<anon903> i have all of them updated
<FliesLikeABrick> haasteem off to the forums you go ;)
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: :) :(
<haasteem> anon903: i also have it in my repos
<FliesLikeABrick> best of luck to you haasteem and have a good night.  You'll get it working eventually and you'll likely learn a ton in the process of fixing it
<haasteem> anon903: but if you don't, go to the azureus website
<Jbirk> Install Java
<Jbirk> Sun Java
<haasteem> FliesLikeABrick: thanks for the help
<Phirax_On_Laptop> .
<anon903> have it
<Jbirk> I first turned on all my universes
<Jbirk> Next, I reloaded my repositories
<nomad111> hi everyone i need some help installing ubuntu on an external drive, i cant partition the drive because it says its busy, What do i do???
<Jbirk> I then installed Sun Java
<anon903> it says that it couldnt download all repository indexes
<Jbirk> and set it as the alternative
<Jbirk> Next Azureus
<Jbirk> It rulns like a champ
<Jbirk> Hum
<Maje> anyone been able to get a Radeon 9800 Pro working 3D acceleration?
<Jbirk> $sudo apt-get update
<Jbirk> $sudoe apt-get upgrade
<Jbirk> do both
<deFrysk> -e
<Jbirk> sudo not sudoe though
<anon903> i know
<Flannel> and, you dont type the $ either
<anon903> i've done all that
<Jbirk> Something isn't quite right then
<anon903> i dont know what though
<Jbirk> Are you running 6.0.6.1?
<anon903> its saying some of the indexes couldnt be found
<anon903> breezy
<Jbirk> Are you running the latest and greatest?
<Flannel> 6.06, theres no second dot, and theres no .1, thats only for ISOs
<anon903> na i liked 5.10 better
<Jbirk> sorry
<Jbirk> Oh
<Flannel> Jbirk: just letting you know ;)
<Jbirk> I am doing 6.06
<anon903> i had it on my other computer
<Jbirk> Sorry about that, and I am glad you let me  know.  I stand corrected.  What does LTS mean?
<Flannel> anon903: what you looking for?
<anon903> so something with this one isnt quite right
<anon903> azureus
<judicata> Long Term Support
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hi, I'm having a problem, which appears to be an issue with ubuntu and my ati video card, at first i found i couldn't startx on the installer.. the monitor would just loose signal as soon as x initiated, i got round that by using the tesxt install and installing the ati fglrx drivers, now i can load x, but i can't shutdown/reboot/switch to console, my machine looses display and appears to lockup, any ideas?
<anon903> what release of it do i download from the site haasteem ?
<Flannel> anon903: azureus isn't in breezy. however...
<Flannel> !tell anon903 about azureus
<anon903> thats why then
<thebishop> Would anyone like it  if Network Manager had an Internet Connection Sharing dialog?
<anon903> this laptop is running 6.06
<anon903> my desktop is running 5.10
<judicata> Phirax: which ATI card do you have?
<Flannel> You can still install it on 5.10, see the link ubotu sent you
<buddhalover>  I can't open Synaptic. Can't sudo reboot from Terminal. Had to Force Quit Add/Remove. It's going nuts. I'm going nuts. Help anyone?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib: Radeon x850xt
<stopher> when i log onto ubuntu text server, it gives me ext3-fs error (device hda1)  ext3_find_entry  reading directory # 81762 offset 0.  When I use sudo apt-get install *  it says ive been locked and read-only
<Phirax_On_Laptop> jrib: i'm previously a redhat/fedora user, never had this problem, just thought i'd give ubuntu a whril
<remu> hey guys
<judicata> phirax: did you tinker with fglrx-controls?
<anon903> when i try the wget method for azureus i get a 404
<qazqaz70> hello all
<anon903> wget http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.4.0.2-1_all.deb
<anon903> is that still good?
<buddhalover> Synaptic won't even load.
<remu> im a linux virgin for the most part, but i am very much interested in switching to it...however, before i do, i did have some concerns, such as the fact that im running a compaq v3010ca laptop with a broadcom wireless card, the live cd doesnt recognize it, is there someway to get this wireless card to work...that is the most major concern of mine
<qazqaz70> i want help ... can anyone help me ?
<Jhair> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Jhair> anon903: that's not an ubuntu package. Go to #debian for help
<remu> switching to ubuntu even
<Phirax_On_Laptop> judicata: i don't seem to have that installed
<anon903> why is it in the ubuntu.com help then?
<qazqaz70> i want help ... i want know how can i use other language same windows ? i mean in one user
<Phirax_On_Laptop> judicata: i've only got, fgl_glxgears, fglrxinfo, fglrx_xgamma
<Jhair> anon903: I don't know. The URL you are trying is not an ubuntu package.
<anon903> alright thanks Jhair
<qazqaz70>  i want help ... i want know how can i use other language same windows ? i mean in one user
<anon903> i'm just gonna get it off the azureus site and try that way
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I see all packages that are installed?
<anon903> can i make it so i can save files from my ubuntu partition to my windows?
<Flannel> anon903: not safely
<anon903> what are the dangers?
<Flannel> anon903: well, you can save in a fat partition, but linux can't safely write NTFS yet
* buddhalover prepares to commit sepuku. 
<anon903> damn
<anon903> its in ntfs
<anon903> isnt linux in ntfs?
<qazqaz70> i mean how can i use two language same time ?
<qazqaz70> please help me
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I see all packages that are installed?
<FirstStrike> anon903: check out ntfs-3g
<anon903> are you in synaptic fdsd ?
<qazqaz70> i want use two language same time
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Flannel: yeah it would be nice is MS released enough info so it can be done safely
<FirstStrike> they've tested it out writing and deleting files to NTFS partitions millions of times with it
<judicata> anon: no.  You can create a new partition in Fat32, and both windows and linux can read and write to it.
<FirstStrike> and no issues so far
<remu> can some one help me out? im wondering about drivers for my broadcom wireless card
<fdsd> anon903, command line
<strotfest> remu, my broadcom-based wi-fi card (belkin 54g, bcm4318) required that i use ndiswrapper to get it to work in dapper
<strotfest> remu, some broadcom cards work in dapper out of the box with an open source module (bcm43xx) but not all
<strotfest> remu, there's a thread on the forums about it, let me see if i can dig it up for you
<remu> can i use that ndiswrapper with the livecd, so i can test to see if itll actually work with ubuntu and my wireless card, cause if not....well, my switching to ubuntu depends on the wireless card primarily....that and my ipod
<haasteem> anon903: the most recent one i guess.... i run 2.4.0.2 without a problem and i didn't install it from the repos
<anon903> alright its downloaded
<strotfest> remu, unless you have your heart set on using itunes you shouldn't have much trouble with the ipod i think...banshee, amarok, and a few other players seem to handle it alright, though i haven't tested it out much myself
<anon903> its tar xfz isnt it
<fdsd> what does ubuntu read when it starts up? rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d rc4.d rc5.d rc6.d or rcS.d?
<anon903> to open .tar.bz2 ?
<fdsd> jxvf
<remu> i dont have a problem with using otherstuff, as long as they will handle my play count, and my ratings
<strotfest> remu, i'm pretty sure amarok will handle that stuff fine...it's pretty loaded
<remu> cool cool
<remu> now, are there skins and themes available for ubuntu, i tried doing a few google searches for it, to no avail
<weirdo> i have a problem with the desktop iso
<weirdo> i stuck it in my laptop drive and tried the first option
<fdsd> what does ubuntu read when it starts up? rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d rc4.d rc5.d rc6.d or rcS.d?
<strotfest> remu, i don't know if you can get your wireless working via ndiswrapper while in a livecd session...looks doubtful
<remu> darn it
<strotfest> remu, http://art.gnome.org has some stuff
<weirdo> and it stops at Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<richee> hey folks I want the man page for all the C function like strcpy
<remu> i dont mind installing ubuntu...aslong as ndiswrapper works with my broadcom
<richee> which package do I need to install ?
<dsas> remu: also see art.ubuntu.com
<thebishop> remu: ndiswrapper works with my 4318
<thebishop> works perfectly
<remu> i dont know the exact model number, cause its built into my laptop, and i havent been able to find the model number for it
<fdsd> Hey Guys, what does ubuntu read when it starts up? rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d rc4.d rc5.d rc6.d or rcS.d?
<thebishop> remu,  what's your laptop model #?
<dsas> fdsd: it goes up to rc2.d
<remu> compaq v3010ca
<richee> anyone can help ?
<thebishop> remu, you currently running windows?
<fdsd> dsas, so by default it only reads rc2.d?
<remu> yup yup
<anon903> haasteem, do you remember how to install azureus of the top of your head?
<remu> currently on xp
<thebishop> remu, open your device manager
<remu> done
<thebishop> select your wireless nic
<remu> done
<thebishop> double click it
<remu> done
<strotfest> remu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 i believe this is the thread i used to get mine working
<thebishop> Driver Details
<remu> mmk
<remu> done
<remu> thanks strotfest
<strotfest> anytime :D
<thebishop> there's going to be a line that says "Vendor ID" or "Device ID"
<thebishop> i'm looking to find exactly where it is
<haasteem> anon903: good question... it's been a while...
<weirdo> anyone know whats wrong with my installation?
<anon903> i have the .tar.bz2 package
<remu> thebishop: no man, its not in driver details
<dsas> fdsd: It runs /etc/rcS.d then /etc/rc2/d I think
<remu> in details there is driver instance id
<haasteem> anon903: so you unpack it...
<haasteem> anon903: do you have java installed?
<thebishop> remu, gimmie a sec...
<anon903> yea
<remu> ok
<spring> hi i installed VMWare Server on kubuntu successfully, now where can i get virtual machine for winXP?? i googed to no avail
<anon903> sorry i'm use to dpkg
<dsas> spring: You have to create one yourself. Microsoft tend to not give away machine images of windows :)
<Jbirk> What do I use to burn a CD from Ubuntu?
<Jbirk> and to rip it?
<haasteem> anon903: that's ok... whenever i can i use synaptic
<spring> also i can't seem to find VMware-mui-*.tar.gz
<haasteem> anon903: but you must have java installed... otherwise azureus won't run
<anon903> acidrip works pretty well Jbirk
<Maje> alright, can someone please help me out here, it seems i'm missing the DRI module
<anon903> i have it
<dsas> Jbirk: For music? rip using soundjuicer burn using rhythmbox
<thebishop> remu, its the Details tab
<thebishop> double click the wifi
<foxjwill> Hi. For some reason, the 'info' command won't work anymore. the output is as follows:
<foxjwill> info: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spring> greaaat there must be someone who had created it
<tyler_d> how do I resume torrents using BitTorrent
<spring> jbirk: use kb3, real easy
<thebishop> remu, "Device Instance ID"
<remu> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_1363103C&REV_01\4&1D43C852&0&0010
<remu> thats what it says under device instance id
* buddhalover waits for help patiently sitting at the corner of the room. 
<strotfest> ah, 4311 i would think
<thebishop> you have the Broadcom 4311
<remu> yea....
<remu> interesting
* foxjwill does what buddhalover is doing
<thebishop> i think that will actually work with the open source driver, with the firmware
<snoops> how can I lock a package version from cli not using synaptic?
<thebishop> its up to you
<thebishop> you could follow a fwcutter tutorial
<remu> how is that?
<thebishop> or you could use Ndiswrapper
<remu> whats the best/easiest/best way of doing things
<remu> lol, like, what will get me the best performance
<Jbirk> If I throw my memory stick in the trash, will it dismount?
<Jbirk> Or will it delete all the stuff on it?
<thebishop> remu,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<remu> i can kill this machine....im still in the 14 day return policy....plus i work at best buy where i bought this, lol
<thebishop> remu, do that first, if that doesn't work, then ndiswrapper
<remu> if that works, ill know it via the livecd?
<remu> or only through actually installing it
<thebishop> remu,  you haven't done livecd yet?
<thebishop> remu,  there's a decent shot it'll work out of the box
<remu> i have the livecd sitting next to me
<remu> no it didnt
<remu> i tried
<thebishop> ok
<remu> i even installed it, but then put windows back
<remu> but if i do the tutorial thing ur showing me, it should work with the live cd even?
<thebishop> well, the bcm43xx driver module needs the firmware, which ubuntu doesn't ship for legal reasons
<snoops> anyone? locking package versions in apt without using synaptic?
<remu> aha, fair enough
<thebishop> remu, i think you could get it working with the live cd, but it would take a few command line commands
<bruenig> "command line commands"
<fdsd> Hey guys, How do I see all installed Applications via the command line?
* buddhalover waits for help patiently sitting at the corner of the room and begins to smoke a cigarette. 
<remu> interesting
<Jhair> fdsd: dpkg -l
<remu> the guide u sent me, im skiming over it as we speak...do i do that while running ubuntu....im guessing thats the case
<thebishop> remu, once you have the firmware file, you could put it on a thumbdrive and load it when the live cd starts up
<thebishop> remu, yep
<afflux> morgen...
<remu> wonderful
<SquareGuy> fdsd, can try aptitude
<remu> or i could just get it via my ethernet when im on the live cd
<remu> Okay so you have a wireless card that shows up in ubuntu but doesnt connect to any wireless network?
<remu> The reason the card shows up but doesnt work is because ubuntu is only distributed with its driver (so it can recognize it) not with its firmware (so it can USE it) for legal reasons.
<remu> my card doesnt even show up tho
<thebishop> remu, gimmie a sec, i'll get you the firmware file
<spring> hi VMware ESX Server 1.5.2 Patch 5 is incompatible for VMWare server 1.0, right???
<thebishop> remu, your card doesn't show up at all?
<bruenig> just looking at the numbers seems like it would be
<remu> no, it doesnt show up at all
<remu> the guide u sent me ive looked at before, but when i got to that line, i didnt go further
<remu> cause mine doesnt even show up
<thebishop> remu, type this into a command-line: lspci | Broadcom
<thebishop> er
<remu> umm....hold on
<thebishop> remu, type this into a command-line: lspci | grep Broadcom
<remu> i can pop the livecd in my system, and come back on here running the live cd ubuntu....is there an irc program in there?
<Maje> alright, can someone please help me out here, it seems i'm missing the DRI module
<bruenig> remu, gaim
<remu> on the livecd?
<remu> gaim....okay...ill be back in a few then bishop
<Flannel> remu: irssi as well
<remu> alrighty, well ill be right back bishop
<thebishop> k
<Volvo> is there an internal firewall included with ubuntu 6.04 LTS ?
<Jbirk> IPTABLES
<Jbirk> Built into the Linux Kernel
<Jbirk> You will need something like Shorewall to configure it unless you are ultra pro at config files
<Volvo> well right now I am using Firestarter for the purpose
<Volvo> but yes will look into IPTables
<Volvo> any specific website to teach basics for IPTABLES i m new to this
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Volvo> ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: you probably want firestarter
<Volvo> i have firestarter, installed it last night
<Volvo> along antivirus, aegis scanner but i cann't find aegis
<fyrestrtr> for antivirus, try clamav
<Madpilot> Volvo, Ubuntu doesn't really need an antivirus
<BenB__> Hello, does anyone have an idea where I could get warty-4.10.iso ?
<fyrestrtr> try the ubuntu mirrors, but you know warty is no longer supported, right?
<Volvo> well madpilot >> sure but i just wanted to learn all this
<BenB__> why isn't it?
<BenB__> can't I run iso files from it?
<Flannel> BenB__: it's more than 18 months old
<fyrestrtr> why don't you use dapper?
<Madpilot> BenB__, because it's the oldest version of Ubuntu
<BenB__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797.html
<Volvo> fyrestrtr i m using Drappy
<BenB__> here's what I'm trying to do
<Flannel> BenB__: Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months (except LTS ones)
<BenB__> scroll to the last post
<Flannel> BenB__: you want to install over a network?
<BenB__> nope
<BenB__> just a PC
<Flannel> Just, pop the CD in
<BenB__> I just said I can't
<BenB__> Oh I didn't press enter
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: what's the issue then? Just download the dapper iso image, burn it, and boot your machine from it.
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: why not?
<Flannel> BenB__: so, you want to do a netinstall then, right?
<BenB__> because my CD drive is broken :p
<BenB__> I can't do that aswell
<BenB__> I tried, but this damn WLAN adapter
<Flannel> BenB__: that's what this page is suggesting
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: what good is a warty iso to you then?
<Jbirk> I need some help with shorewall.  Does anyoen know a good tutorial?
<BenB__> then I can load the ISO from HD
<Flannel> BenB__: You don't need warty, you can install with any version, here's a good url of various install methods
<BenB__> and run it
<Flannel> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Jbirk> I would also like to make a partition image of my Ubuntu comp any ideas what program?  Perhaps  partimage?
<fyrestrtr> Jbirk: the shorewall website has very nice tutorials.
<Flannel> BenB__: that'll cover all your bases, you should be able to get something to work.  And, you don't need warty, Dapper should work just as well (get the alternate ISO)
<BenB__> I have no idea what Dapper is (:
<Jbirk> I just want to firewall to Internet traffic
<Greenbox> Hi, I'm having problems with my sound on an Intel ICH chipset with the snd-intel8x0 alsa driver
<Volvo> which software you guys use for backup, i want to backup everything present on this h.d.d specifically under ubuntu and then write it on dvd
<BenB__> I basically can't use neither CD or Floppy
<Flannel> BenB__: dapper is the newest version, released last june.  Warty was released in October of 04 (4.10)
<remu> thebishop: im back, and running off of the ubuntu livecd
<Greenbox> a live CD can use it fine, but when alsa probes for the PCI card it's undetected
<BenB__> that means the only choice is from HD
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: I just use k3b
<Volvo> is it good ?
<Flannel> BenB__: read that page, you'll find something.
<thebishop> remu, ok
<BenB__> alright
<thebishop> remu, lspci | grep Broadcom
<remu> in the terminal, correct?
<Volvo> is it only for KDE or supports GNOME as well
<Madpilot> Volvo, if you're running Ubuntu, Nautilus (the file manager) can burn CDs & DVDs nicely. No need to install k3b
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: supports both.
<BenB__> by the way, is 248MB RAM enough to install Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: just pop in a blank dvd.
<Volvo> cool
<Jbirk> How do you have Nautilus burn a CD?
<Awesome-o2000> I just wanted to thank you guys. This is the first time i've used a precompiled distro and havent had any major problems
<thebishop> remu, yeah in the terminal
<fyrestrtr> Jbirk: just insert a blank cd or dvd.
<Madpilot> Jbirk, stick a blank CD in, you should get a popup
<Jbirk> let me find one
<BenB__> actually even less say 230MB RAM
<Awesome-o2000> I would like to know if theres a way to keep dhcp from adding the "search" line to my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Carmen-> how do i mount things thru samba?
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: to 'install' it, yes. To use it? Depends on what you use it for.
<remu> Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<ydong> BenB__: should be no problem
<remu> thats what it said
<fyrestrtr> Carmen-: smbmount
<BenB__> alright thanks
<Jbirk> that will mount a windows partition on samba
<Jbirk> wow
<Jbirk> I can make an audio cd
<thebishop> remu: ok
<thebishop> remu, any numbers?
<remu> 0000:01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<remu> thats all of it
<thebishop> ok good
<remu> awsome
<Awesome-o2000> I was under the impression that the "search" line of my /etc/resolv.conf was supposed to have my "fully resolved domain name" in it, which behind my linksys says wan and when hooked directly to the modem gives me 12-218-146-224.client.mchsi.com
<Carmen-> Hey i mounted my Ubuntu installation and i wanna BackUP it thru samba
<thebishop> remu, but you're saying in Networking, there's no device
<thebishop> ?
<Carmen-> how is it possible to do?
<remu> yep
<Awesome-o2000> i would really appreciate a clue here because whenever i have a URL that doesnt connect it keeps bouncing the signal back at me
<remu> in networking, it shows ethernet connection, and modem connection
<thebishop> remu, lsmod | grep bcm
<remu> and thats it
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: no, the search line is the domain that your dhcp will search for unresolved host names. So if your search is 'foo.com' -- then if you type hello, it will search for hello.foo.com
<remu> it just went to a blank line after that command
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, hmph - is there a way I can make that just plain old .com
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: you don't want to do that.
<thebishop> remu, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, I'd prefer to just remove that search altogether then, if possible
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: instead, use the gnome networking applet, remove the domain from the search list.
<remu> another blank line after that
<Jbirk> Thanks guys
<thebishop> remu, now open Networking
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, how do I keep it from being added whenever i reboot?
<Jbirk> I am more impressed with Ubuntu the more I use it
<Jbirk> It is the first distro that actually works for me perfectly
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, also im not too hot on using the GUI tools although I like them
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: you need to fiddle with dhcp for that.
<Jbirk> Each time I think somethign is going to be challenging, something just works
<Jbirk> like burning CDS
<Jbirk> I just burned a CD no problem
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf <-- replace vi with whatever editor you like.
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, yeah I get that - any idea what manual I should be reading to figure that out?
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: I think this is something to do with your dhcp server, not the client.
<remu> still no wireless card under connections
<Awesome-o2000> HMMM thats REALLY odd - its my linksys
<Madpilot> Jbirk, once you get used to how easy CD/DVD burning is in Ubuntu, you'll swear even more about how hard it is in other OSes :)
<Awesome-o2000> I wonder how I can turn that off
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: just set your machine to have a static ip.
<buddhalover> I have lost the ability to reboot with the sudo reboot command on Terminal. I get this message.
<buddhalover> sudo: unable to lookup gregor-desktop via gethostbyname()
<Awesome-o2000> static via dhcp :D
<Jbirk> Yes, I know
<Jbirk> Even in Widnows it is harder
<thebishop> remu, lsmod | grep bcm
<Awesome-o2000> besides thats the local dns server
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: just pick an ip address outside of the dhcp pool
<Jbirk> Heck with XP if you burn a CD, sometimes it takes 2 or 3 tries to get it to start to burn
<BenB__> Flannel each installation method there requires either a removable device or an internet connection
<Madpilot> Jbirk, XP makes it stupidly hard to burn stuff... XP even makes it hard to mount a USB thumbdrive, FFS... :|
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, bbiab - fiddling, thank you
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: if linksys assigns you 192.168.0.10 - 150, set your machine to be either 192.168.0.9, or 192.168.0.151
<Jbirk> You just plugin a usb thubdrive and it mounts
<nismos> damn
<BenB__> and I found no information about Dapper
<Jbirk> Don't know what FFS is though
<remu> bcm43xx               127244  0
<remu> ieee80211softmac       32640  1 bcm43xx
<remu> ieee80211              39240  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<Jbirk> Probably an unsuported xp filesystem
<Flannel> BenB__: no, there are some that don't.  Although, to be honest, if you have no CDrom, and no internet connection, how are you planning on getting the ISO on the computer to begin with?
<remu> thats what came up after i did the lsmod this time
<BenB__> FFS = For Fuck Sake
<nismos> I used to be a faithful linux fan
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: then just make the default gateway 192.168.0.1, the dns server 192.168.0.1 and then your ISP's dns servers.
<nismos> Im disappointed
<BenB__> Flannel connecting another HD and movingi tg
<DBO> !language > BenB__
<BenB__> already have it on the HD
<BenB__> ?
<nismos> lights went off and when I turn the system back on Ubunto won't boot
<remu> still no wireless card in connections
<fyrestrtr> nismos: so, how again is that linux (or ubuntu's) fault?
<Killeroid> hehe
<Madpilot> nismos, does the computer start up OK?
<nismos> UDEV input/output errors and the machine won't boot beyond the user scripts
<nismos> yes
<nismos> starts with knoppix and xp
<buddhalover> ,,, Hello. Can anyone help me in private? :)
<Madpilot> nismos, ouch...
<thebishop> remu, cd /etc/modprobe.d
<Flannel> BenB__: what do you have on the computer currently?
* buddhalover bows to everyone in the room.
<DBO> Madpilot, have him fsck
<thebishop> remu, vim aliases
<BenB__> the ISO file
<Jbirk> Why is it the Rhythmbox Music Player won't play MP3 files?
<Awesome-o2000> you gotta be kidding me
<Awesome-o2000> the damn dhcp server STILL puts that in
<nismos> M$ DOES recover better after power failure
<Flannel> BenB__: No current OS?
<BenB__> Windows XP
<remu> okay
<Killeroid> buddhalover: ask what you want. the best guy to help you will do so
<remu> done that bishp
<thebishop> remu, not vim
<BenB__> got it with the HD
<BenB__> lol
<thebishop> remu, type ZZ in vim to get out
<Madpilot> nismos, like DBO said, can you start Ubuntu in recovery console & run fsck?
<Jbirk> 23:40:32) nismos: M$ DOES recover better after power failure?
<Jbirk> Linux recovers fine
<strotfest> Jbirk, restricted codec
<thebishop> remu, sudo gedit aliases
<Flannel> BenB__: did you see this page from that page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<nismos> ah yeah right
<Flannel> gksudo gedit
<nismos> thank u c ya in a minute
<BenB__> yes
<buddhalover> Killeroid: I seem to have lost the ability to reboot through Terminal using 'sudo reboot' command.
<strotfest> Jbirk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats i think
<Jbirk> How do I fix it, strotfest?
<BenB__> I've read bits from it
<Jbirk> Oh
<strotfest> pretty simple if you follow that
<Jbirk> It works in VLC
<nismos> Linux melts my heart
<snoops> nismos they've had so much failure in the past, you'd expect them to be good at it :)
<BenB__> and it doesn't seem to be do-able
<strotfest> (nod) you can get it working in rhythmbox if you grab the gstreamer-ugly plugins
<buddhalover> sudo: unable to lookup gregor-desktop via gethostbyname()
<BenB__> The netboot approach
<buddhalover> i get this error.
<BenB__> that requires an internet connection
<BenB__> The CD approach
<BenB__> that requires a CD
<Flannel> BenB__: also, this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<BenB__> and that's the end of the file really
<BenB__> no floppy drive
<thebishop> remu, you there?
<nismos> u won't believe it but i get arousal when I'm working under Linux
<nismos> c ya guys
<Carmen-> Hey i mounted my Ubuntu installation and i wanna BackUP it thru samba
<snoops> must be uncomfortable nismos
<BenB__> I need to run it solely from HD
<Flannel> BenB__: no, that floppy thing is just to get a basic linux system running, once you do that, you can mount your ISO as a CDrom, and work from there.  read the pages, not just the headings
* buddhalover will go have lunch. Please PM any suggestions or thoughts as to the situation I have encountered. Much thanks. :)
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: you have any network connection?
<Warbo> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<BenB__> nope
<HighPitchEric> <---- Awesome-o2000
<thebishop> Carmen: you'll probably want to mount a samba share, and create an image of your Ubuntu partition with dd
<BenB__> well yes I do but when you boot that PC there's no connection
<BenB__> you need a driver for it
<BenB__> it's a WLan adapter
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: just a computer with a hard disk, no floppy, no cdrom?
<Flannel> BenB__: and, that first page (the windows one) shows you how to set up that basic linux system, which you can then use in conjunction with the second page
<BenB__> yes exactly fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: does it have usb?
<BenB__> with GRUB?
<BenB__> yes it has
<thebishop> would anyone here like NetworkManager to have an Internet Connection Sharing dialog?
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: it only has the wireless network card, no wired card?
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: install firestarter
<Jbirk> how do I install totem?
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, i did, it didn't work too well for me
<BenB__> I can wire it but I got no cables, heh
<Jhair> Jbirk: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<HighPitchEric> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope <---- which one of htese options gives me that stupid search line???
<BenB__> I'm kinda just stuck with HDs
<remu> yea, im in gedit aliases
<thebishop> remu, ok
<BenB__> and Flannel yeah you mean I should use GRUB?
<BenB__> to load the kernel
<fyrestrtr> HighPitchEric: domain-name
<thebishop> remu, run a quick search for bcm
<thebishop> "bcm
<HighPitchEric> nice
<thebishop> "bcm"
<remu> it says "phrase not found"
<thebishop> ok
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: take the hard disk out, put it in another machine. Boot that machine with the alternate install cd, install just the 'server' packages, put the hard disk back in the machine, and go from there.
<BenB__> can't I just use Dapper or something like that?
<HighPitchEric> fyrestrtr, I think that did it - thank you for your help and patience
<fyrestrtr> dapper is just a name for the current version of ubuntu.
<Madpilot> BenB__, yes, but get the Dapper alternate install CD... not the 'desktop' ISO
<BenB__> oh ok
<BenB__> well I tried using GRUB to run the kernel and initrd from the ISO and it didn't go well :p
<Volvo> ok i just made a new folder, installed samba for ubuntu, had set its share properties like share name and use SMB
<remu> thebishop: what would you like me to try doing next?
<Volvo> but i cannot access it from my windows box
<B4zzA> Volvo,
* DanaG is dist-upgrading to Edgy.
<DanaG> After dd'ing my Dapper to my external drive.
<B4zzA> have you set the samba user password
<BenB__> maybe I'll just steal a CD-drive
<DanaG> Aargh, USB 2.0 is slow as hell.
<DanaG> Oh, and usb-storage was taking around 25% CPU (one core -- was using SuSE rescue system, non-smp kernel)
<BenB__> :p
<BenB__> from my brother
<fyrestrtr> BenB__: go buy a cdrom they are only $10
<B4zzA> smbpasswd <user> <new password>
<thebishop> remu, in aliases, add a line "alias eth1 bcm43xx"
<Volvo> ok
<Volvo> thanks
<Madpilot> BenB__, a basic CD reader is dirt cheap
<remu> does it matter where?
<BenB__> I know but it's saturday now and no shops are open
<BenB__> I've tried to install Ubuntu since yesterday
<thebishop> remu, not really, this is a livecd afterall
<remu> oh okay
<BenB__> I had this CDDrive but when I tried to use the debian installer it gave me some weird errors and it was very very slow
<remu> but if i did install it, would it matter, cause im writing all of these steps down
<thebishop> i normally add to beginning or end, but it doesn't really matter
<remu> okay, i added it, just save and exit now then?
<thebishop> remu, yep
<DanaG> Oh, with older drives, it's a good idea to write the disk at a low speed.
<thebishop> remu, try iwconfig
<thebishop> probably won't show anything
<DanaG> Avoid CDRWs -- for me they're slow and they don't erase well.
<Flannel> It's always a good idea to write at slow speeds.  Old or new drives.  Newer drives especially
<remu> iwconfig in the terminal
<thebishop> yeah
<DanaG> new writer, old reader.
<DanaG> I wish I could boot from Firewire -- my external DVDRW is much faster at READING than my internal CDRW (notebook.)
<Volvo> B4zza i tried to issue the command but it says you are not root, i tried su smbpasswd user passwd it said authentication failure
<remu> says "no wireless extensions" for "lo" "eth0" and "sit0"
<thebishop> remu, as expected
<thebishop> now
<DanaG> s/CDRW/CDRW+DVDROM/
<thebishop> sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<thebishop> then
<thebishop> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Volvo> i m the only user of this box, doens't that means i should have the su rights ?
<PyroManiak> Is there a known problem with the VNC server built into ubunut?
<Flannel> Volvo: except we use sudo, yeah.
<Madpilot> Volvo, Ubuntu is set up to use sudo
<PyroManiak> ubuntu*
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Volvo about sudo
<Volvo> thanks
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would somehow make su call sudo -i
<thebishop> Volvo, if you need root acces, you can do sudo -s
<Volvo> ok thanks
<Jbirk> How do I install Skype?
<DanaG> What does -s do?
<remu> blank line after modprobe
<Flannel> !tell Jbirk about skype
<thebishop> Volvo, or sudo passwd and make a root password (not recommended)
<buddhalover> sudo no longer works for me
<DanaG> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buddhalover> can someone help me with this.
<Madpilot> buddhalover, how did you break it?
<Jbirk> why is that not recomended, thebishop?
<thebishop> DanaG, sudo -s keeps you as root after the first command
<Jbirk> What is wrong with having a root password?
<markedwards> can someone help me figure out why, even though hostname returns mini.antsclimbtree.com mail sent from the command line with mailx is from flpi102.sbcis.sbc.com?
<DanaG> It's a security risk -- it's a well-known username.
<thebishop> Jbirk, supposedly more secure
<Madpilot> Jbirk, there's no need for one
<Flannel> !tell Jbirk about sudo
<Flannel> Jbirk: that page explains it
<B4zzA> Volvo, you need to use sudo
<Jbirk> I know about sudo
<B4zzA> sudo <command>
<Jbirk> sudo command
<DanaG> How can I make Thunderbird receive "system mail"?
<Jbirk> asks for a password
<Flannel> Jbirk: right, but that page Explains reasons
<Jbirk> then executes with root uid 0 privledges
<Jbirk> But without setting root password, anyone can sudo!
<Jbirk> i.e.
<Flannel> Jbirk: no...
<remu> thebishop: there is a blank line after "modprobe", and no changes in networking
<Jbirk> sudo command asks for password
<thebishop> remu, damn.
<thebishop> remu, try iwconfig again for th hell of it
<Jbirk> without setting root passwd, sudo doesn't ask for password
<Flannel> Jbirk: it asks for the user password.  If they're setup as a sudoer, then they can sudo, otherwise, they cant
<Flannel> Jbirk: what?  No.
<Madpilot> Jbirk, no, only the first user has sudo privs by default
<remu> same as before man
<B4zzA> Jbirk, you enter your own passbe
<B4zzA> *password
<thebishop> remu, figures...
<Jbirk> Why does only the first user have sudo?
<Jbirk> Is the first user a member of a group?
<Jbirk> i.e. wheel?
<buddhalover> when i attempt to sudo reboot this error comes up. Synaptic no longer runs as well.
<buddhalover> sudo: unable to lookup gregor-desktop via gethostbyname()
<buddhalover> i was told in another channel to do this
<buddhalover> echo "127.0.0.1 <gregor-desktop>" >> /etc/hosts
<buddhalover> but it returns permission denied
<Madpilot> Jbirk, because someone has to?
<Madpilot> buddhalover, do NOT paste like that, thanks...
<thebishop> remu, dmesg | grep bcm
<Flannel> buddhalover: you need to tweak your hosts file, to include your local hostname
<Madpilot> buddhalover, try sticking sudo in front of that echo command
<Flannel> buddhalover: boot into recovery console (at the grub menu) and you should be able to fix it
<buddhalover> Madpilot: tried that.
<DanaG> Is it okay to paste things that are just 4 lines?
<remu> bcm43xx               127244  0
<remu> ieee80211softmac       32640  1 bcm43xx
<remu> ieee80211              39240  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<buddhalover> Flannel: is recovery console the same as failsafe terminal?
<Madpilot> DanaG, pastebin is best
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<remu> no, sorry, wrong thing
<remu> [  554.955693]  bcm43xx driver
<remu> [ 1193.682017]  bcm43xx driver
<Flannel> buddhalover: right, failsafe terminal.  Whatever, it'll be a root shell, you can fix your hosts file
<DanaG> Or, how about merging lines with || these || thingies || as || separators
<remu> thats what comes up after dmesg
<thebishop> remu, hmm
<buddhalover> Flannel : I tried that also.. from failsafe terminal but I get the same error messages.
<thebishop> remu, that's odd that it finds your card, but doesn't make a dev item for it
<DanaG> How do you hold a scroll in irssi?
<buddhalover> Madpilot: Thank you for your suggestion. :)
<Flannel> buddhalover: you don't need to sudo from failsafe
<DanaG> oh, pgup instead of shift-pgup.
<buddhalover> tried echo from failsafe: still permission denied
<Warbo> !info brightside
<ubotu> brightside: Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Flannel> buddhalover: is this the failsafe from GDM? or from grub?
<PyroManiak> VNC server hard locks my system... any idea's?
<buddhalover> GDM
<Flannel> buddhalover: right.  You need to reboot, and select the rescue mode from the grub menu
<DanaG> Get your grubby hands off my GRUB!
<DanaG> Right?
<PyroManiak> buddhalover: was that to me?
<buddhalover> okay thank you Flannel. :)
<buddhalover> Pyro: no sorry...
<thebishop> remu, ok
<DanaG> Or better:  "Hey, Vista!  Keep your BCD off my GRUB!
* buddhalover bows to Flannel.
<remu> thebishop: yes?
<thebishop> remu, you're going to have to use ndiswrapper, but there's not much sense configuring that in livecd
<DanaG> BCD is Vista boot loader and its configuration.
<Volvo> okkkkkkkk is there a front end GUI for samba to configure ?
<fyrestrtr> swat
<BenB__> Flannel: I just found a Celeron 1GHz 256MB RAM with a CD drive there. Think the CD installation would work if I put my HD there?
<Volvo> apt get swat right ?
<BenB__> apt-get *
<Volvo> thanks
<remu> it wont work period, or its not worth doing itbecause when i install ubuntu im just gonna have to do it again
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. im trying to setup a LAN with a Windows XP. I can see shared files from ubuntu, but i cant from windows, i supouse its some Samba config error.. (guess with the users) can anybody help me?
<Flannel> BenB__: uh, sure.
<thebishop> remu, install the system, follow this tutorial:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<remu> cause if its the latter, i dont mind, ill write the stuff down, and so on
<BenB__> alright, I'll have a go
<remu> thanks thebishop
<thebishop> remu, latter, and because the modules require a restart
<remu> oh ok
<thebishop> remu, so its really no good for livecd
<jdmpike> anyone in here running Tomcat on ubuntu?
<markedwards> solved it
<DanaG> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fyrestrtr> jdmpike: sure.
<DanaG> for Ropechoborra.
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<jdmpike> fyrestrtr, I am trying to figure out how to make tomcat5 use sun-java5 instead of kaffe
<DanaG> That's a handy thing in the Ubuntu channel -- the !thingy commands.
<DanaG> like !thingy
<fyrestrtr> jdmpike: edit the startup script and override the JAVA_HOME variable.
<DanaG> !nevermind.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nevermind. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> jdmpike: I mean, the config file, not the startup script.
<jdmpike> fyrestrtr, which config file?
<DanaG> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<thebishop> does the "Share Folder" context menu work for anyone here?
<thebishop> it never works for me
<thebishop> when i try to access the folder, it asks for User/Pass and nothing works
<markedwards> can anyone explain the ",,," in most of my long usernames in /etc/passwd?
<fyrestrtr> jdmpike: /etc/default/tomcat5
<Volvo> how to run swat, i cann't find it in installed applications or any other menu, do i need to type swat in the terminal
<Volvo> although package manager says its installed by default with the samba
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: man passwd :)
<thebishop> for any musicians here, "Hydrogen" is an incredible app
<thebishop> just thought i'd put that out there
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: read up on it, its not a program, but a server you browse to.
<strotfest> thebishop, i thought it was a neat toy :D
<jdmpike> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<thebishop> strotfest, i had my laptop hooked up to my amp today, and was playing along to the beats
<thebishop> good times
<Volvo> O.O
<thebishop> some of the free drumkits are quite good
<strotfest> thebishop, keen :D  it's pretty much the only audio-production app i've had any success with thus far, but i'm not very seasoned with linux as yet
<qsrv> hi
<strotfest> thebishop, i didn't care for the 808 emulation but it was still fairly crisp
<fyrestrtr> there is another app that shows a virtual keyboard, but I forgot the name.
<strotfest> i've been trying to get propellerheads reason working via WINE to no avail (yet)...i'd rather just run FOSS to make music though, really
<thebishop> Arduour is the best FOSS non-linear multitrack app i'm aware of
<strotfest> (nod) i've heard good things.  but good lord is it ugly. :D
<thebishop> yeah, its hideous
<Scottrix> hey peoples
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: thanks.  actually its man 5 passwd ;)  I get what the commas are from, but wtf? that makes it so mail from the command line comes from "Mark Edwards,,,"
<strotfest> i can't bear the way it looks, though that's not very important i suppose
<thebishop> there was a project called "Wired" that looked very nice, but i don't know if it ever got off the ground
<strotfest> i was looking at wired the other day.  haven't tried setting it up though.  seemed like it had potential
<thebishop> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<thebishop> i wish Hydrogen had a full-screen mode
<Scottrix> i've got a question for anyone who can help me out - i've tried installing xcompmgr, but it can't find the package
<jdmpike> where does sun-java5 install java?
<jatt> C-x C-z makes xterm hang. is this a bug?
<strotfest> i found a great thread on the forums not long ago where some people were talking about making an app to combine hydrogen, amsynth, et cetera to create a virtual studio rack a la reason
<thebishop> Scottrix, xcompmgr is antiquated
<ursatz> anyone can help with a PPC installation issue?
<fyrestrtr> jdmpike: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<NickGarvey> the desktop cd is the live cd?
<thebishop> Scottrix, look up Compiz
<Flannel> NickGarvey: yes
<NickGarvey> Flannel: what is the difference between the alternate and server cd?
<Scottrix> thebishop: hmmm, ok, just as good?
<thebishop> Scottrix, lightyears better
<Scottrix> thebishop: ah, very good
<jdmpike> fyrestrtr, again - thanks!
<thebishop> xcomp is just dropshadows and translucency
<Flannel> NickGarvey: alternate is the old text-mode installer, server is a specialized "server only" one, that includes a LAMP pre-install, and a few specialized kernels
<thebishop> compiz is the next-level
<Scottrix> ooh, i like next level
<NickGarvey> Flannel: oh thats very sweet, thank you
<thebishop> window animations, 3d effects, fades, expose, etc
<strotfest> *drool*
<thebishop> its more advanced than OSX in many ways
<fyrestrtr> I wouldn't go that far.
<thebishop> and its running very smoothly on my Intel 915
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, its not a sleek, but from a technical standpoint, its there
<redblades> Hi, I was wondering, is it possible to create an install CD from my installed System? as in, I could choose whcih packages would be installed next time?
<thebishop> Scottrix, wanna see some screens?
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: its a great show stopper, but as far as productivity goes, I don't think it increases it any.
<redblades> I have an install CD, but it is now out of date, so it's not very useful if I have to keep doing updates all the time.
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, lol big deal, its fun
<Scottrix> thebishop: sounds good :)
<lange> fyrestrtr there are some features that are immediately useful, and some that developed will help also
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: you'd have 10 fold better productivty if you go with dual monitors, for example.
<jdmpike> sometimes, it is a total show stopper, like when you full screen something like eclipse and it doesn't work any more
* fyrestrtr runs xgl on dual monitors :)
<NickGarvey> fyrestrtr: +1
<thebishop> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2797044
<lange> I haven't really found any pratical use for wobbly though -_-
<thebishop> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2797052
<NickGarvey> I don't think XGL is about practical heh
<thebishop> lange i have OSX on this laptop, and i can't live without wobbly windows!
<thebishop> :D
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgw6.png
<lange> I just think in the future you will see a lot of very useful interface designs come from this
<lange> and the expose like function is great for multiple desktops
<dan_kent> anyone know where I can get libasound2 1.0.11 for ubuntu?
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, nice ;)
<thebishop> i love that wallpaper
<thebishop> that taskbar would be cluttered on my laptop though
<Phirax_On_Laptop> isn't that vista?
<crimsun> dan_kent: only in Edgy.
<lange> heh
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: no, its ubuntu
<Scottrix> "couldn't find package compiz"
<Scottrix> :(
<thebishop> Scottrix, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: this is my laptop > http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=laptopog3.png
<thebishop> welcome to the future
<farous> crimsun: can someone build-packages from edgy for dapper using the source repos. same as easy-backports in debian?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: serious looks so much like vista, a skin or something hey?
<lange> Scottrix, add to sources.list -> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<thebishop> i like that icon set, but i can't get used to transparent taskbars
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: its a compiz window decoration theme
<crimsun> farous: in some cases, yes.
<Scottrix> how do i add to a sources list?
<farous> crimsun: thanx
<Flannel> Scottrix: edit it with an editor
<crimsun> farous: it's not recommended due to possible API/ABI breakage.
<Scottrix> where's the file?
<lange> flannel, that was pretty redundant!
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: ah ok
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: in gnome or kde?
<lange> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Scottrix: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or gksudo gedit, or kdesu kate
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: gnome
<Scottrix> cool, thanks
<farous> API/ABI ?
<Flannel> lange: it wasnt!  one was a verb, the other a noun.  not my fault the use the same root word ;)
<thebishop> does anyone have an opinion of this new Glucose project
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: ahh nice,
<thebishop> Scottrix, just follow the link i sent, it has tutorials for all major hardware
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: the resolution is not clear because imageshack resizes it.
<Elephant> Hmm...I have a couple of extra computers at home, and I'd like to do something interesting with them...does anyone have ideas for fun Linux box projects?
* DanaG thinks the Intel IGP has one advantage: widescreen framebuffer resolutions.
<thebishop> Elephant, set up a cluster and watch the load balancing
<RancidLM> can some one help me for some reason synaptic returns this error "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: yeah the image won't go larger than my window width
<fyrestrtr> Elephant: compile farm, clustered rendering, game servers, routers, etc.
<lange> elephant: compute the digits of pi?
<Elephant> So far, I've only come up with three ideas - file/print server, media file server, and media client
<WLayout> how can i turn off stricthostchecking for ssh?
<Scottrix> thebishop: it still can't find compiz
<thebishop> dude... its not in the standard repos
<Flannel> #ubuntu-xgl for the XGL related questions, please.
<NickGarvey> Elephant: if you want to use it as a media client try geexbox or something
<thebishop> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<lange> Scottrix: did you do apt-get update after you added the repo to your sources list?
<thebishop> click the link that best matches your hardware
<Elephant> well, the client part is a bit longer term
<Elephant> shorter term is getting a working file server
<thebishop> Elephant, if you have a CPU that supports SSE2, you could try installing OSX on it (illegal)
<Scottrix> lange: nope should do that huh
<Elephant> then a second file server with a LOT of HD space
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr hey does the window blurr/tranparency work ok?
<NickGarvey> Elephant: not that hard, proftpd should do it
<lange> yessir
<DanaG> How do you save a log in irssi?
<fyrestrtr> sure
<DanaG> I wanna save the addresses of pics people say.
<d104> Hi Guys, I'm having problems connecting Evolution to my exchange account. Does anyone know how I can diagnose whats going wrong?
<NickGarvey> d104: perhaps you need ssl?
<Scottrix> cool, now i'm getting somewhere
<Jbirk> Can XGL run on an Nvidia 5200 FX Go?
<thebishop> Jbirk, probably
<Jbirk> would it run well??
<Phirax_On_Laptop> thebishop: yeah tried that din't work to well,
<thebishop> Phirax_On_Laptop, OSX?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yeah
<thebishop> works good on my laptop
<Phirax_On_Laptop> tiger 10.4.6
<thebishop> same here
<thebishop> what GPU you got?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ahh well there is a bug with the USB mkext thing,
<Elephant> NickGarvey, thanks - I'll do some googling.  I'll need something that seamlessly integrates with WinXP over a wireless network, though
<fyrestrtr> d104: check the logs on the exchange server.
<Jbirk> 5200 FX Go
<Phirax_On_Laptop> x800xt
<farous> ok got what is ment by api/abi compat :)
<Volvo> what is PDC /
<Elephant> which would call for SAMBA, unless I miss my guess
<NickGarvey> Elephant: if I recall geexbox has samba built in, and will play your media files if shared on windows
<DanaG> hmm, uPnP anyone?
<DanaG> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> Elephant: oh but the wireless is the fun part heh
<Volvo> !PDC
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i apparently need the kext file from 10.4.3 to get my USB hub working,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PDC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thebishop> Jbirk, just give it a shot, i think you'll be plesantly surprised... especially considering Vista's requirements
<Elephant> well
<Jbirk> I know I have the RAM
<Jbirk> I have 2 GB
<Jbirk> how do I install XGL?
<Elephant> the wireless applies for the reg. file server project
<Jbirk> any easy tutorial?
<thebishop> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<d104> NickGarvey: I've tried both the http and https url for the OWA without any success. Both tell me I have an incorrect username and password
<Jbirk> Should I backup my ssytem first?
<fyrestrtr> Jbirk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl
<DanaG> What themes and wallpapers were people showing off?
<Elephant> I'm hatching a plot to wire the house for streaming audio/video using media server(s)
<lange> Elephant: you should look into mythTV
<NickGarvey> Elephant: use icecast for that (is my suggestion)
<d104> fyrestrtr: I'm afraid it's a hosted exchange server with 1and1 so I have no access to the exchange logs
<thebishop> Elephant, i already got Xboxmediacenter doing that
<Elephant> rip all CDs and DVDs in the house to the massive media server (note to self:  Buy more HDDs), then stream the proper files to a standard client in just about any room
<NickGarvey> d104: I'm not familiar with evolution :/
<thebishop> XBMC is awesome, but Myth has DVR which is nice
<fyrestrtr> d104: not sure you can use the OWA information.
<Elephant> DVR box would be nice, too
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yeah mythtv is pretty nice, using that on my PVR box
* DanaG has no TV tuner.
<thebishop> i have PVR in my cable box though that supports HD
* DanaG wants a CableCard tuner.
<thebishop> HD tv tuners are still pretty expensive
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png <-- better version
<TheMoebius-Windo> is there some kind of multi-part downloading program for linux so I can download the same file from multiple mirrors at the same time to get it faster? on windows I use getright.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> mediaportal ain't to bad either
* DanaG hates CableLabs for making them Vista-only and OEM-only.
<WLayout> how can i turn off stricthostchecking for ssh?
<thebishop> TheMoebius-Windo, uh ... bittorrent??
<RancidLM> is thier a way i can post a bug.. i just found out that the libvte upgrade will break synaptec untill you do a ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<Flannel> TheMoebius-Windo: check out jigdo, or bittorrent
* Elephant takes notes for later googling
<RancidLM> *break synaptic
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: ah yeah much clearer now, very spiffy
<thebishop> Flannel, do people actually use jigdo?
<Flannel> thebishop: you can get ubuntu with it ;)
<thebishop> i never did... :(
<fyrestrtr> RancidLM: I believe its a known issue. There is a post on the forums about it, and iirc, it only works if your have the xgl repos enabled.
<Ropechoborra> How can i connect to internet from Windows XP trough a Lan with ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: enable ICS on Windows XP, then connect the two computers together using a hub.
<thebishop> Ropechoborra, google "internet connection sharing ubuntu"
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: ah.. i found the little ln trick worked great :D
<TheMoebius-Windo> thebishop: ya, but bittorrent is different. for example, I'm trying to get the ubuntu live CD right now and its going at about 100K/s but my connections max download speed is more like 500K/s. If I could download different parts from different mirrors at the same time I could utilize all that bandwidth, which is what getright does on windows.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> fyrestrtr: i see your an opera user, do you know if its possible to get opera running on AMD64? i can only find i386 versions
<DanaG> Oh, I'd like to see those XGL pics links again.
<Elephant> whee, I love SSH
<TheMoebius-Windo> i never heard of jigdo, I'll take a look
<DanaG> I have XGL, but I wanna see how OTHER people have it set up.
<lange> DanaG: have you seen some of the videos on google video
<thebishop> DanaG, http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2797052
<thebishop> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2797044
<thebishop> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2796633
<DanaG> Yeah, I have XGL working.  I jsut wanted to see the wallpapers and skins (liked earlier, but I missed them in IRSSI.
<Elephant> I'm on my regular winXP desktop (games), working on a new Ubuntu install on a second computer via Putty and the OpenSSH server I set up immediately after installation
<fyrestrtr> Phirax_On_Laptop: I don't know about that, sorry.
<Elephant> SSH server should be standard on all new Linux installations
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png
<thebishop> Elephant, policy is no open ports by default
<thebishop> smart move imo
<Phirax_On_Laptop> no worries, might have to drop back doen to i368
<Phirax_On_Laptop> *down
<Elephant> unless you select the LAMP option from the Ubuntu server CD
<Elephant> good point on the defaults, though, thadood
* Elephant sighs
<DanaG> How do I SSH into a server that's offering X forwarding?
<Elephant> thebishop*
<Jbirk> How do I install lamp on Ubuntu without the server CD?
<DanaG> How does dual-monitor XGL work?
<DanaG> Separate cubes, or one cube?
<Elephant> spend a few hours installing and configuring Apache, MySQL, and PHP/Perl/Python
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: just like you would, normally. If you want to forward X, you need an X client on your machine, then forward the ports.
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: one cube.
<Nick{Sleeping}> DanaG: ssh -X
<thebishop> Jbirk, apt-get mysql-common apache2 php
<thoreauputic> DanaG: ssh -X user@serverIP
<Volvo> elephant >> thats make you my new best friend
<Elephant> or use SSH w/o X-forwarding and use the command-line
<DanaG> Is there a way to use a nested X?
<thoreauputic> DanaG: capital X (important)
<Volvo> elephant should i add u to my notify list, 'cause i m persuing the same :) LAMP
<DanaG> Try ssh'ing into a server then running startkde.
<Elephant> heh
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DanaG> From within gnome-terminal.
<Elephant> I used the Ubuntu server CD to do a LAMP install on an old server at work
<DanaG> In Ubuntu.
<DanaG> It's odd!
* Ropechoborra is away: No estoy
<Elephant> we set up Subversion and Trac, linked them both to Apache, and added a couple of extra plugins to make life easier
<fyrestrtr> !away > Ropechoborra
<Volvo> well i have a second hand compaq evo d500 with 512mb ram and 80 gig hdd for the purpose i hope it will be enough
<thoreauputic> DanaG: Try freenx ( uses ssh, works well )
<virogenesis> does anyone know where i could get the xubuntu wallpaper from?
<Elephant> looks like I'll have to do some custom programming to tie them toegether a bit better, though
<thebishop> virogenesis, check out art.ubuntu.org
<Volvo> elephant >> u using apache-2 or 1 ?
<ursatz> anyone can help with a PPC installation issue?
<thoreauputic> ursatz: just ask - if someone knows they will help
<Elephant> we need both the svn and Trac environments to get created automatically with one command, for ease-of-use
<test0012> Hello, everyone. I'm working on a local framebuffered console on ubuntu, and when I've sshed to a remote machine which running Mac OS X 10.4.7, I found the palette was different from the ubuntu local palette. The blue color was very dark, so how can I keep my palette?
<Elephant> Volvo, apache 2
<Volvo> does ubuntu supports DNN ( Dot Net Nuke )  ?
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: does DNN support Mono?
<virogenesis> :(
<Volvo> lol
<Volvo> apt-get mono right ?
<ursatz> I got a problem with X not working on a mac G3 Beige "Oldworld"... anyone can help?
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: you need to find out if DNN supports mono -- if it doesn't installing it won't do you any good.
<thebishop> ursatz, i'm not sure if pre-imac G3 is supported
<Volvo> oh
<ursatz> it is
<Volvo> ok
<thebishop> ok
<test0012> And I read something at /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh, which has a function called reset_vga_palette, it just print ESC] R to the console. But it doesn't reset the remote palette.
<test0012> Anyone here familiar with these stuffs?
<thebishop> so... how long before Ubuntu is as common as Firefox?
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: we have to get the crop circle first
<Elephant> Hard to say...
<thebishop> :)
<Volvo> it is alot now, <<thebishop>>
<Elephant> LiveCDs is a good way to get some exposure, though
<Volvo> i have distributed many cds in my city, where this technoolgy is new for most of them
<lange> Volvo: what city?
<fyrestrtr> me standing outside naked waving a large banner with UBUNTU written on it, is another way to get some exposure.
<Volvo> :)
<fyrestrtr> and depending on which angle you look at, you get more or less exposure.
<Volvo> Dera Ismail Khan ? ever heard about it ?
<fyrestrtr> Volvo: Jhelum, ever heard about it?
<Volvo> lol
<Volvo> coool
<lange> noooo
<thebishop> i think IT-types who are sick of Windows Product Activation, and the like would gladly switch over
<fyrestrtr> I have switched over three people
<anze> hi > *
<Volvo> and i have distributed atleast 21 cds
<lange> I would think places like libraries and the such would have a good run with ubuntu
<thebishop> if World of Warcraft ran smoother on my laptop, i wouldn't have a windows partition
<iter> thebishop: wga is not a problem for it types
<lange> I don't know why more government run places don't have linux installed on their public computers
<iter> they usually pay for their licenses
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: what video card is on your laptop?
<thebishop> iter, i have a legal license, and i've exceeded my "activation quota"
* DanaG still likes SuSE, but it's better for use than for tweaking.
<iter> lange: they get a fat discount from ms
<thebishop> reinstalling Windows XP means a 20 minute conversation with someone in india
<DanaG> Ubuntu has apt, and it puts stuff in STANDARD places.
<lange> iter: that's what I figured, it's such a shame
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, Intel 915
<DanaG> SuSE does stuff like /opt/kde3, /opt/gnome, and such.
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: should work okay (as long as you don't run xgl)
<iter> thebishop: I have yet to encounter any wga problems at work
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: that's actually pretty common.
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, it runs, but its a bit too choppy to enjoy
<iter> like the vast majority of ppl
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, maybe future Wine updates will help
<iter> don't get me wrong, I have a ubuntu machine too
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: I always compile wine from source
<iter> it's great for some stuff
<DanaG> Also, SusE uses a "makes everything TOO easy" YaST -- I love it, but it spoiled me.
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, i'm using the WineHQ repo
<iter> but for the average user that I administer forget ubuntu
<iter> first of all, no group policy
<fyrestrtr> actually, there is.
<iter> hit me up
<iter> I want to see that ish
<fyrestrtr> check out the oem customizations. There is also terminal services, remote imaging (ala Norton Ghost), etc. All is there, you just have to dig around a bit to find out.
* buddhalover bows to Flannel. I think it's fixed. 
<Scottrix> hey, i've got a fair bit working
<iter> what kind of answer is that
<iter> I was talking about group policy
* DanaG is using the Ubuntulooks cgwd theme.
<fyrestrtr> iter: I'm telling you, group policy and everything else is available in ubuntu.
<thebishop> Scottrix, good for you man
<lange> doesn't SUSE setup out of the box to connect to windows domains?  I've never tested it but it was an option
<Scottrix> compiz is pretty good, though stuff like alt+tab doesn't work anymore
<Scottrix> thebishop: any ideas
<thebishop> Scottrix, yeah
<fyrestrtr> iter: you need to search for it. Ubuntu is a 'end user' distro, so for stuff like this, its a bit more work.
<thebishop> there's a red box up in your taskbar
<thebishop> click Preferences
<anze> i have a silly Q, but i'm serious! Why dows ubuntu run so much faster (has better performance) than usual Fedora, Suse... ? Because there is a *big* different there
<DanaG> I'm using Ubuntu right now simply because I see more updates of things in the Ubuntu repos than I see in SuSE 10.1's YaST repos.
<Scottrix> thebishop: i dont' see a red box
<iter> hmm funny how "ubuntu group policy" doesn't result in many google hits
<lange> it could be under system, preferences
<iter> not to be a troll
<Scottrix> oh ok, no worries
<iter> I'll do my own research thank
<Scottrix> what am i looking for?
<thebishop> click Preferences
<lange> iter: you'll probably have better luck with "linux group policy"
<thebishop> iter, are you talking about group permissions?
<iter> http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:R5LLuaT3pGIJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D218391+ubuntu+group+policy&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=10
<iter> yeah, cause that kind of claims the opposite
<iter> and no, I'm not talking about file permissions
<DanaG> gpedit.msc
<DanaG> System restrictions.
<DanaG> Like, no downloads in IE, no changing wallpaper, and such.
<iter> I'm talking about the stuff that group policy makes really really easy
<iter> DanaG: very close but you get the idea
<iter> you have a lot of granular control over the user experience
<fyrestrtr> iter: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tools/15478.html and
<iter> fyrestrtr: thanks, but that article talks about samba
<thebishop> Scottrix, hows it going?
<DanaG> SuSE is good for servers and admin stuff -- YaST is great.
<DanaG> I still don't know exactly why I ditched SuSE 10.1 for Dapper -- perhaps I was just sick of KDE and blue.
<Scottrix> thebishop: was just looking at the keyboard shortcuts, is that what  you wanted me to do?
<fyrestrtr> iter: it talks about policy control using samba as pdc.
<iter> ah it sure is
<iter> I'm reading that custom poledit page atm
<DanaG> gotta stop X again.
<iter> cool hack
<thebishop> in that Preferences app, there is a list of plugins on the left side
<PyroManiak> Anyone have a problem with the built in VNC server for Ubuntu locking the system?
<fyrestrtr> iter: I am trying to find the one about group policy, give me a second.
<thebishop> check all of them except "trailfocus, bs, neg, blur, dbus, and reflection"
<Scottrix> thebishop: i still don't know where this preferences app is
<Timmy-C> i need somebody to help me out with a GRUB issue
<thebishop> where were you looking at keyboard shortcuts?
<lange> Scottrix: System->preferences->CGWD Themer
<lange> does that exist?
<fyrestrtr> iter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CorporateUbuntu :)
<Scottrix> lange: nope
<woodwizzle> in gconf can i set shortcuts for the mouse?
<Scottrix> thebishop: was looking at keyboard shortcuts under system>preferences
<lange> oh I'm sorry, I wasn't even looking in the right place
<Timmy-C> i had Ubuntu 5.10 installed on a second partition on my other machine and i reformated all the linux partitions as i needed the space for something else windows related. I formatted it using Partition Magic and upon reboot i am getting GRUB Error 17.
<thebishop> Scottrix, link me to the exact tutorial you followed
<Scottrix> thebishop: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<manmadha> !fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maz> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<iter> fyrestrtr: dope thanks
<Timmy-C> i had Ubuntu 5.10 installed on a second partition on my other machine and i reformated all the linux partitions as i needed the space for something else windows related. I formatted it using Partition Magic and upon reboot i am getting GRUB Error 17.
<eitch0000> Timmy-C: I think that changed your partition numbering, so now grub might be searching on the wrong partition for your root
<eitch0000> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timmy-C> i know. i just wanna remove Grub all together
<iter> Timmy-C: grub was installed on the mbr
<iter> boot from windows cd to recovery console
<Timmy-C> yeah
<eitch0000> Timmy-C: install a windows mbr?
<iter> run fdisk /mbr
<iter> and fixboot
<iter> donw
<iter> done *
<Timmy-C> thanks
<Timmy-C> brb
<eitch0000> yeah
<thebishop> Scottrix, ok, now do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Timmy-C> im just giving it a try now
<Goshawk> hi, why the file /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh is part of lsb-base in ubuntu while in debian it's part of the package usplash? ( http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=usplash&version=unstable&arch=amd64 )
<thebishop> add these at the bottom: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<thebishop> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<thebishop> then run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thebishop> actually
<thebishop> sorry
<thebishop> don't add those repos
<thebishop> add these instead:
<thebishop> deb http://xgl.compiz.info dapper main
<thebishop> either way it will work
<thebishop> but this repo upgrades compiz like every day
<Scottrix> thebishop: ok
<thebishop> after you do dist-upgrade, you should get a red cube in your taskbar that will have compiz controls
<Scottrix> thebishop: ok i already had that listing in sources, but i'll do both updates and see what happens
<fyrestrtr> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<thebishop> :)
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, you play WoW in linux?
<fyrestrtr> I used to
<thebishop> what gpu?
<fyrestrtr> ATI x300
<ever> m.o.i
<thebishop> hmm
<thebishop> pretty lousy, like mine
<fyrestrtr> I need to get back on it with my nvidia 5600GT
<thebishop> 6600 or 5600?
<fyrestrtr> ati just makes crap drivers
<ever> llllllllllllll
<No1Viking> My screensaver is slow even if I got fglrx installed correctly. Any ideas what to do?
<fyrestrtr> FX 5500
<Scottrix> thebishop: i still don't have a red box in the taskbar
<fyrestrtr> Scottrix: you don't get it in the task bar anymore.
<thebishop> fyrestrtr, i still get it...
<ever> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: well you shouldn't if you use cgwd properly
<debuntu> ever, are you slightly retarded?
<thoreauputic> ever: stop it please
<Scottrix> i gather the whole point is so that i can configure compiz
<thebishop> maybe becayse i have gset-compiz installed
<fyrestrtr> Scottrix: no, so you can configure themes for compiz.
<fyrestrtr> thebishop: its probably because you never changed your startup script
<thoreauputic> ah Ok too late..
<Scottrix> i just need to fix up the keys so that i can alt tab etc
<thebishop> there's a compiz plugin for alt-tab
<fyrestrtr> Scottrix: from a terminal, type xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us"
<thebishop> that's why its not working
<debuntu> thoreauputic, you should have gone the insult, like me. Even when they have left you have the satisfaction of having abused them.
<debuntu> a lot of 'haves' in that sentance
<thebishop> you need to enable it, either in gconf or gset-compiz (which is sort of depreciated now)
<thoreauputic> debuntu: ah, but I signed the code of conduct ;)
<fyrestrtr> don't use gset-compiz, it doesn't work. In fact, get rid of it, and use gconf-editor
<No1Viking> My screensaver is slow even if I got fglrx installed correctly. Any ideas what to do?
<debuntu> thoreauputic, good point ... that's why i softened it though - asking a question of slight mental impairment.
<thebishop> i still like it for enabling-disabling plugins, but the plugin parameters are a crapshoot
<thebishop> and it makes it easy to enable/disable compiz
<Scottrix> so what do people suggest?
<fyrestrtr> also, take xgl discussion to #ubuntu-xgl
<thebishop> good call
<thebishop> and #xgl folks are helpful
<Scottrix> can't see that alt+tab plugin
<Higgy> hi, i'm trying to install the 915resolution package but it requires a slightly later version of libc6 than in supplied with dapper but i can't find an updated package
<Higgy> any idea where i can get it?
<thebishop> Higgy, i don't think you need that anymore
<thebishop> 915 works fine for me without it
<Higgy> oh, ok
<Manziege> could someone please help me install windows via qemu?
<Higgy> any idea how i configure my screen resolution to what it should be (1280x800)?
<Higgy> is it just a matter of adding the 'forceBIOS' line to xorg.conf?
<thebishop> i've never used that
<recklessray> hi all, im trying to open and view the contents of an iso file that contains some mpegs. how can i do that from the command line? when i try to cd into the iso, i get the 'file is not a directory' error msg...
<debuntu> recklessray, you have to mount the iso onto the loopback
<thebishop> Higgy, have you tried just adding 1280x800 to xorg?
<recklessray> how do i mount it like that debuntu?
<recklessray> do you know of a howto ?
<debuntu> recklessray, i sensed that was the next question :)
<debuntu> recklessray, i'll tell you
<Manziege> could someon please help me get my CD-RW Drive working?
<thebishop> ugh
<thebishop> i don't know what you'd do if it doesn't work otb
<thebishop> is it ide?
<debuntu> recklessray, look at my pm to you :)
<debuntu> recklessray, ok anyway ... 'modprobe loop'; 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop <filename>.iso /mnt/iso'
<debuntu> recklessray, remember to create a mount point, or use an existing one (the /mnt/iso part)
<recklessray> ok cool, ill give it a go. ill paste that onto a note and try later - gota run - MANY THANKS!
<snakehit> somebody have experience with airsnort?
<zsh> hi! i just upgraded to dapper from breezy but i'm still running on the 2.6.12 linux kernel instead of 2.6.15. anyone know how i can sort this out??
<thoreauputic> zsh: have you rebooted since?
<snakehit> autoupdate ?
<snakehit> sniper ^
<snakehit> lol
<zsh> 2.6.15 is not an option in grub. thoreauputic, yes i have, twice
<thoreauputic> zsh: hmm - odd then
<zsh> in synaptic it shows that 2.6.15 is installed
<thoreauputic> zsh: is 2.6.15 in your /boot directory ?
<zsh> lemm check
<zsh> lemme*
<thoreauputic> if so , grub needs an update I guess
<frogzoo> I don't get sound in flash - what to do?
<frogzoo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zsh> thoreauputic, there are some files that have 2.6.15 in them
<bayle> hola
<zsh> thoreauputic, like system.map-2.6.15
<thoreauputic> zsh: you are looking for something like vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686
<thoreauputic> or 386 or whatever...
<zsh> thoreauputic, yes its there
<Warbo> Can someone try running xteddy please? I want to see if my problem is unique
<thoreauputic> zsh: OK grub needs a reminder I guess - try running sudo update-grub
<zsh> ok
<keithhhh> Can someone tell me how to install vmware so I can run windows in linux?
<Ranbee> hi, is there any way to do build-essential without an internet connection? is it somewhere on the cd?
<thoreauputic> Ranbee: yes, it's on theCD
<Ranbee> thoreauputic: thanks, it that already configured, or do i need to add it in synaptic?
<zsh> thoreauputic, it says no grub directory found.
<thoreauputic> Ranbee: should be configured - check that the CD is in your list ( System - Admin - Software Properties)
<zsh> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<thoreauputic> zsh: hmmm
<Ranbee> thoreauputic: thanks so much :)
<thoreauputic> zsh: do you have a /boot/grub directory?
<zsh> !vmware > keithhhh
<zsh> thoreauputic, nope!
<Papageno> If I have a computer than can boot into Damn Small Linux (from HDD), how would I start on it an Ubuntu net install? The computer does not have a CD or floppy drive (at least no working ones)--the DSL is booting from HDD.
<thoreauputic> zsh: well, that seems to be the problem then
<thoreauputic> zsh: somehow you lost your grub dir
<zsh> thoreauputic, i dont get it. last time i upgraded the kernel i didnt have this problem
<thoreauputic> zsh: yes, it seems very odd
<zsh> thoreauputic, does it matter that my box is dual boot
<thoreauputic> zsh: you might have to reinstall grub
<Warbo> If an Ubutnu sytem has been installed on a USB drive using debootstrap, is installing GRUB just as simple as "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<thoreauputic> zsh: it might matter - do you have another linux, or windows?
<zsh> thoreauputic, i had windows initially, then i after i found out the joys of ubuntu i formatted that partition
<zsh> :)
<Warbo> Papageno: You could use debootstrap to install Ubuntu from within another Linux system
<thoreauputic> zsh: for instance do youhave a separate /boot partition?
<snakehit> does anyone know when i typ 'make' in terminal it never works
<snakehit> Always command not found
<thoreauputic> snakehit: install build-essential
<Warbo> snakehit: install "build-essential"
<snakehit> is that
<snakehit> apt-get install build-essential?
<Warbo> "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Warbo> (or apt-get)
<thoreauputic> snail: yes , prepend sudo
<snakehit> ok
<snakehit> done
<snakehit> lets try :P
<snakehit> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Herb> 4 days of Linux, so far...
<snakehit> 2 week of Ubuntu here :P
<snakehit> Try to fix airsnort
<Warbo> snakehit: Are you sure you have run ./configure ?
<IRCMonkeyX> is opera universe repo ?
<fyrestrtr> !opera > IRCMonkeyX
<thoreauputic> snakehit: you need to have a makefile and be in the right directory :)
<snakehit> i see
<snakehit> thats ok
<fyrestrtr> you also need the source
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: No, it is in the commercial repo (go in Applications>Add/Remove)
<snakehit> but i read now the text, it gives an error
<snakehit> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0    atk >= 1.9.0    pango >= 1.12.0    cairo >= 1.2.0) were not met.
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to make X "manual-start"?
<Papageno> Warbo: Can you please be more specific? Is there maybe a tutorial just for this--for installing Ubuntu from another linux environment?
<Warbo> RudyValencia: Type "X"
<IRCMonkeyX> people, they say that opera's speed is more than firefox , is it correct ? do u use it ?
<debuntu> IRCMonkeyX, it is faster, but has some small rendering probs on occasion
<Herb> i use opera,, just find it more comfortable
<debuntu> IRCMonkeyX, i prefer swiftfox
<RudyValencia> Clarification: how do I set it up so it doesn't automatically load at startup?
<Warbo> Papageno: If you install debootstrap then run it (check out it's manual for options) then it will install an Ubuntu system into a folder (so if you have mounted a HD partition in that folder it will install to the partition), then you can use chroot (once again, look at the manual) to configure it
<Warbo> RudyValencia: I think you would have to remove GDM, KDM, XDM, etc. from the bootup (with update-rc.d"
<RudyValencia> OK
<snakehit> I like ubuntu but its not easy to install programs, in windows you do .exe and next next... and it works :P Here you  need to do 100 things and its not yet working :P
<IRCMonkeyX> i always used ie, than started to use firefox with ubuntu, firefox was a revolution for me, and now people says opera is better :)
<snakehit> es
<Warbo> !synaptic > snakehit
<snakehit> Yes
<m0> hi can we make the other screens workspaces different backgrounds?
<Warbo> snakehit: Windows programs do not come as source code, but Free Software generally does
<fyrestrtr> on my system, opera takes 216 MB of RAM, Firefox, 86 MB. Both have 6 tabs open.
<m0> currently i have the same background on all screens
<Higgy> thebishop: 1280x800 is the only resolution listed under the screen section on xorg.conf
<Higgy> do i neeed to add it somewhere else?
<kakado> fyrestrtr, shure its not virtual ram?
<Warbo> snakehit: If there is no Ubuntu .deb available then it is not a fair comparison to Windows exe files, and also source code may take a few steps to install, but those steps work on LOADS of different operating systems on LOADS of different computer architectures
<smack> can someone help me out with loading a module on boot?
<Warbo> smack: Put it in /etc/modules
<smack> I did that, it doesn't load.
<smack> I can insmod after I'm booted and it loads.
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<smack> but it will not load in /etc/modules
* Warbo wonders why nobody takes him seriously when he asks about XTeddy
<debuntu> snakehit, also, with windows the IQ you need is not all that high, with linux it is a bit harder.
<snakehit> yes Warbo, but like now. I want to install Airsnort, maby you know that program. But i can't install it because i need to update gtk+, when i update gtk+ then it says that i need to update glib... its a long way
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: opera is not in add remove,  its name is different ? i cant find it...i click for commercial too
<Warbo> snakehit: If a package was available then that would be automatic....
<snakehit> a package is a .deb file?
<eitch0000> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: I am pretty sure it is there, hang on
<Herb> i have installed Opera, it must be easy...
<HumanPrototype> I have just brought a dual core amd skt 939 (3800) and just wanted to know if there is any advice before I jump into 64bit ubuntu?
<Warbo> snakehit: For Ubuntu, yes
<keithhhh> to run windows in ubuntu do I install VMware Server for Linux??
<snakehit> Yes
<snakehit> keithhhh, or a dual boot
<kakado> smack, probably the ordering matters, maybe put it in the end
<snakehit> I have it as a dual boot, very easy
<bbrazil> HumanPrototype: unless you really want 64bit, run 32bit
<keithhhh> snakehit: I dont want dual boot
<smack> kakado: is it at the end.
<snakehit> Ok
<HumanPrototype> bbrazil, surely that loses half the benefits?
<kakado> smack, maybe then at the beginning
<Herb> me too... dual boot is fool proof
<smack> I only have 3 things in modules
<smack> and one I added.
<bbrazil> HumanPrototype: not really. lots of bugs still to be worked out in 64bit
<ramin> can someone help me with installing WINE
<Josbeat> hi every1
<ramin> I really need help
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: I see it in Internet as "Opera"
<HumanPrototype> bbrazil, would I be better off going for a different distro or is the story the same all over?
<Herb> i tried running Gentoo under VirtualPC , in Windows, it installed, but what an arcane OS
<ramin> Virtual machine isn't good with linux
<bbrazil> HumanPrototype: story is the same everywhere
<ramin> virtual machine was only made for windows and OS/2
<smack> does the location of the module matter?
<HumanPrototype> bbrazil, hmm, thanks, slightly annoying though. Maybe I will go for x64bit anyway and bug test
<Warbo> smack: I think it needs to be installed (somewhere in /lib/modules)
<Herb> ubuntu seems to be much more "dummy friendly"
<snakehit> ramin,  you have also a VM for Linux
<ramin> yeah
<smack> installed how?
<snakehit> i used that
<ramin> sort of
<kakado> smack, it should be found by modprobe without the path
<keithhhh> keithhhh: to run windows in ubuntu do I install VMware Server for Linux??
<Warbo> smack: Usually "make install"
<snakehit> thats possible, but it works :P
<ramin> yeah
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: i dont have it in internet :(
<Warbo> (when you compiled it)
<m0> sudo hi anyone know how to install gset-compiz
<m0> I am doing apt-get install gset-compiz and it says it doesn't exist
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: Did it updte itself after adding commercial?
<smack> make install left it in the directory I compiled from.
<ramin> but I really don't get WINE, can't they just let us download a RPM
<Warbo> m0: Look at the AIGLX page on help.ubuntu.com/community (I put a link to it there)
<ramin> I have to run my windows programs in linux
<Warbo> m0: Just search for aiglx and it redirects
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: sudo apt-get update ? no i didnt do this
<HumanPrototype> bbrazil, would I be able to download sources and then compile it myself or are the sources still architecture specific?
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: I am not sure whether it updates after choosing new repos, but you would notice the progress bars
<Herb> I'm gonna leave this install alone, for a week or two... and then maybe change a Theme or my login screen
<ramin> any ideas anyone
<bbrazil> HumanPrototype: sources are for all archs
<m0> Warbo: okay I searched fr aiglx but I don't see gset-compiz
<m0> n,m
<m0> last sentence
<smack> modprobe doesn't find the module, how do I fix this?
<Warbo> m0: Exactly
<HumanPrototype> bbrazil, good - thanks for all the help. I'm off to go look at a source distro and the apt source toold
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: sudo apt-get install opera ? is this ok ? should i install it via terminal ?
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: As far as I can tell the commercial repo isn't used by apt, sicne it doesn't get added to sources.list. There must be a reason for this, but basically it restricts you to Add/Remove
<keithhhh> To run windows in ubuntu do I install VMware Server for Linux??
<m0> Warbo: guess what:) http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/pool/main/g/gset-compiz/
<m0> The page you requested is no longer here.
<m0> your basic 404 error
<fyrestrtr> !vmware > keithhhh
<ramin> i dont know
<ramin> I am trying WINE
<debuntu> keithhhh, not the server, just the normal one
<kakado> smack, modules are placed in /lib/modules/*kernel* - I dont know the details
<ramin> for my windows programs
<Warbo> keithhhh: To RUN WIndows in Ubunt uget vmware-player, but I don't think that will let you install Windows in it so you may need the server
<Herb> i have installed Flashplayer, Opera(i think), and real player, so i can stream non-ogg music, plus i changed my default boot sequence...
<loko555> hello, i try to mount my encrypted harddrive but i get the message: ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument. can somebody help me out please?
<keithhhh> debuntu: cool thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: i am downloading its .deb file
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: Well that should work just as well
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: install it from the repositories
<ramin> what is VMware
<debuntu> ramin, a devil's tool to keep ppl dependant upon the devil himself
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: i cant
<ramin> oh
<fyrestrtr> why not?
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: i dont know the reason
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: If it is missing dependencies then either Gdebi will sort them out, or if you install it with dpkg run "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix dependencies
<Herb> oh yeah,, and i installed XChat..... couldn't figure out that GAIM client
<ramin> so, pretty much, let windows stuff run
<debuntu> ramin, it's a virtual machine, so yeah
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: add the commerical repo to /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<Warbo> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<ramin> thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: i use gnome. is opera for kde ??
<Herb> also, my windows partitions are now mounted, and have an Icon on the desktop
<Warbo> Opera uses QT
<fyrestrtr> no, opera doesn't care what you use.
<ramin> I am looking forward to running live messenger in there
<debuntu> Herb, hot diggity .. what else?
<debuntu> ramin, why?
<Herb> no crashes!
<fyrestrtr> ramin: you should check http://appdb.winehq.org to see how well your application is supported, if you plan to use wine to run it.
<ramin> okay
<ramin> that's true
<justsomemo> Question: Sometimes when I login to gnome, it boots into the splash screen, loads to my desktop, then the screen goes black and takes me back to the login screen.  This happens about 1/3 times.  Any ideas?
<ramin> reinstall?
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: what should i write to source list ? sorry for this newbie question
<ramin> justsomeo, reinstall
<ramin> and back up
<Herb> did i mention i did this all while drunk?
<justsomemo> full reinstall?
<Healot> justsomemo, logon with the failsage mode
<ramin> yeah, won't take long
<Healot> s/sage/safe
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<ramin> backup ur data
<ramin> I would do anything that is better
<fyrestrtr> justsomemo: check ~/.xsession-errors
<justsomemo> healot, that is a temp solution that has been working, but i cant just use failsafe all the time
<ramin> well, a fresh install is always good
<ramin> if maybe that is the only solution
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: do i need to put # in beginning ?
<ramin> for irc?
<ramin> yes
<justsomemo> ramin: the ony problem is I already fresh installed yesterday, and the problem came back
<ramin> it could be the cd
<ramin> corrupted files
<ramin> u know what i mean?
<justsomemo> true
<ramin> just don't waste like 20 cds, it could just have issues or something
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: no
<justsomemo> could it be my theme?
<ramin> which theme do u have
<ramin> which one have u chosen
<justsomemo> murrine
<justsomemo> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine", at /usr/bin/checkgmail line 369.
<ramin> let me look into it
<ramin> i doubt it
<ICE> hey anyone use nx free or free nx
<ICE> here
<ramin> although, u could give it a try
<justsomemo> this error looks like it could be a bad one:
<justsomemo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<justsomemo>   Major opcode:  145
<justsomemo>   Minor opcode:  3
<justsomemo>   Resource id:  0x0
<justsomemo> Failed to open device
<ramin> device?
<justsomemo> No idea
<ramin> just change it to a theme that it comes with
<justsomemo> but there are like 5 instances of the error in the log
<bbrazil> w
<m0> hi does anyione know where I could find gset-compiz
<ramin> nope, atleast i don't
<Healot> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-gnome, compiz-kde
<ramin> 765 people in this channel, and only like 10 active
<ramin> wow
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: it worked, downloading now ,thanx
<ubuntu_hammer> hi all, how are you?:)
<FirstStrike> just peachy
<ramin> it's funny cause i am chatting with chatzilla
<DanaG> AArgh, something's eating my CPU.  How do I find out what it is?  It's not in Top.
<ramin> it is so cool for a javascript program
<ramin> :)
<m0> it seems gset-compiz no longer exists
<ICE> who uses remote desktop
<ICE> win to linux
<Healot> you can either use putty (with ssh) or vnc clients
<ramin> which product of VMware do i download to run windows stuff in my linux box
<ICE> got a question can you have sshd on two different prots
<DanaG> Anyone?
<ubuntu_hammer> does anyone know how to repair clvm error code 3 while installing soft? i red a lot about it and dont know what to do
<Healot> ramin, workstation version
<ramin> oh thanks
<siXy> ramin - you probably want wine rather than vwmare or xen
<ramin> i know, but i don't know how to download it
<Healot> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ubuntu_hammer> people-please
<ubuntu_hammer> :)
<FirstStrike> DanaG: try ps -e
<siXy> vmware/xen runs an entire windows os, whereas wine just emulate a windows envronment to allow you to run windows programs
<ramin> wine is good
<ramin> but how do i get it in my applications tab
<Healot> ubotu is a person, respect robot ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a person, respect robot ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramin> and actually run it
<flo> hi, i downloaded totem-xine but I don't get sound when playing movies with audio codec "Windows Media Audio v2 (win32)". Where can i get the missing codecs?
<siXy> plus vmware is definately non-trivial to install and set up
<ICE> can you run sshd on two different ports ?
<ubuntu_hammer> does anyone know how to repair clvm error code 3 while installing soft? i red a lot about it and dont know what to do
<ICE> or no
<siXy> ramin there is very likely a wine package for ubuntu -search the repositorys
<ramin> okay,
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<siXy> ramin: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<ramin> thanks!
<siXy> np
<Warbo> ramin: WINE is not actually an application. WINE lets you run Windows applications, so install WINE then double click your .exe files
<DanaG> Okay, so it's gnome-settings-daemon that's eating CPU.
<y0shi> why doesn't Enable Automatic Login works?
<DanaG> WTF?
<ramin> oh
<ramin> so i could just download an exe and open it with wine
<y0shi> Wine is an application, that lets you run windows applications.
<ubuntu_hammer> does anyone know how to repair clvm error code 3 while installing soft? i red a lot about it and dont know what to do
<siXy> ramin: wine emulates a load of windows apis,, so when wine is running, just open a .exe as you would in windows and it should run
<ramin> but how do i get wine running?
<Herb> "emulation", damn liquor.. could not remember that word
<ramin> where do i click to start it, sorry, i suck
<ramin> but just help me on this
<siXy> install it like it says on that link i sent you, then start the service
<Healot> WINE is not emulator
<y0shi> ramin, you can use the command line: wine app.exe
<Warbo> ramin: You can run it from a terminal with "wine program-name.exe"
<ramin> oh okay
<y0shi> why doesn't Enable Automatic Login works?
<maz> is wine free?
<Herb> "performance hit", isn't that a sister phrase of emulator?
<ramin> yes
<y0shi> maz: yes
<ramin> all linux stuff is
<ramin> atleast, i think
<v3> I connect to the net via a proxy server. There are many proxies that my university runs. How do i find the best onne automatically ? is there any program that does that ?
<maz> cool y0shi
<ramin> dude, wine is pimp
<v3> the more basic requriement is to find a proxy that works ... i am talking of http proxies
<siXy> ramin: not true. lots of linux stuff is, but by no means all
<ramin> that's true
<shism> hello
<kakado> ramin, not all, eg Oracle programs are not free
<realist> I've had some applications run -better- on linux under wine, than on windows itself...
<shism> does ubuntu 5.10 come with gtk ?
<ramin> I have actually put my windows harddrives away for a while
<msikma> Does anyone know if there is a page where I can see exactly which possible cursors I can make for a cursor theme?
<ramin> does WINE allow u to run programs that need internet connection
<msikma> Or should I look at other cursor themes for information?
<shism> im trying to install wxpython
<shism> checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
<shism> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<shism> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<shism> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<shism> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<shism> configure: error:
<shism> get that error message
<kakado> ramin, yes I once tried IE
<Herb> realist: what type of apps?...  P2P clients?
<ICE> hey can I run sshd on two seperate ports
<ICE> say like 22 and 8000
<ramin> oh good, cause i wanted to run msn messenger in it
<snakehit> .rpm can you get that .deb?
<realist> Herb: a few games, actually.
<kakado> ramin, gaim is a good alternative
<siXy> ramin: just use gaim - it will work with msn, yahoo and probably others too, and save messing around with windows emuloation
<ramin> is that like wine
<ramin> oh
<Healot> the best for Penguin world I'd say
<JoshHendo> I have recieved a email from launchpad encrypted (I have the key that it is encrypted with). I am trying to register my own key. How do I decrypt the email message?
<ramin> nevermind
<ramin> i now remember what gaim is
<realist> JoshHendo: what mail client?
<siXy> gaim is an instant messaging prog for linux that iirc installs by defualt in ubuntu desktop (not used desktop version for a while tho so not 100% sure)
<ramin> but doesn't gaim have stuff that some can't do
<realist> ramin: or you could forget MSN client all together, and use jabber, with an MSN transport
<Warbo> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<shism> how do i get the gtk development files?
<ramin> i don't know
<shism> argh
<mp3guy> I've got a problem with disappearing drivers
<realist> shism: apt-cache search gtk-dev
<thoreauputic> shism:  apt-cache search python wx  <--- I think you'll find wxpython is installable without compiling anything
<ramin> actually, i just ran gaim
<ramin> it looks real cool
<ramin> thanks for the tip guys
<siXy> shish ubuntu development packages end in -dev but i cant remember the exact name of the one you want
<sioux> hi people :-)
<ramin> gaim only shows the people that are online
<realist> siXy: man apt-cache
<ramin> that kinda sucks
<realist> ramin: you can change that.
<ramin> oh good
<realist> I prefer it though
<ramin> yeah
<realist> Less clutter
<shism> dam couldnt find it
<mp3guy> ramin: try looking around the program for yourself, theres tonnes of options
<ramin> yep
<realist> shism: which development files are you after, exactly?
<mp3guy> is there anyone here who can help me with my nvidia card?
<shism> no.. ive found them
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, whats the problem?
<ramin> u can also add new friends to ur list. right?
<gmak> mp3guy you want to install the driver I presume
<realist> ramin: sure
<ramin> okay
<shism> I just did the apt-cache search thingo and it didnt find anything to do with wxpython
<realist> ramin: it's all in the 'buddies' menu
<ramin> oh yeah
<ramin> thanks
<ramin> LINUX IS AWESOME!
<damian_> is there an undo feature somewhere?
<thoreauputic> shism: it does - did you do what I typed ?
<realist> ramin: I happen to agree with you :-)
<ramin> LLL=Long live linux
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, sure beats paying 200 bucks for a half broken buggy turd of an OS eh?
<siXy> when it works.....
<damian_> I agree with siXy
<ramin> yeah, *cough cough windows cough cough*
<Awesome-o2000> I have to say, ubuntu is really fantastic
<thoreauputic>  apt-cache search python wx  <<- lots of results
<siXy> im rapidly going off ubuntu as a server os however
<a_l_e> hello, i have much too many fonts on my ubuntu system... is there a clean way to get rid of them?
<Awesome-o2000> siXy, what are you using for server?
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, gmak, well I started having a problem where upon boot the /lib/modules/(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/nvidia directory would have disappeared and I'd have to use the nv driver to boot up and reinstall the nvidia driver, I also found that if I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't automatically detect my card, which is used to do. I tried a full reformat/reinstall but stil the same
<ramin> apache
<realist> shism: python-gtk2-dev perhaps?
<damian_> is there an undo feature in ubuntu?
<siXy> well it works well as a lamp server, but I am not impressed with it for a dns server
<ramin> if u want a server with a GUI, install server programs for ur ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, :(( thats not cool - do you have pnp bios enabled in the bios?
<a_l_e> i've never manually install those fonts... thy must be bundled to some soft... but which?
<siXy> server and gui should never be used in the same sentance imo
<ramin> for example, MySQL, PHP,
<ramin> why not
<realist> siXy: debian is a nice alternative :-)
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, no, I haven't changed anything in the bios since
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, what is your HW setup?
<siXy> massive, unnesecary resource hog, not to mention the security implications
<ramin> u mean GUI
<ramin> i guess
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, what do you prefer for server?
<chronoAZ> how can i load ubuntu (desktop installation) with only a command line?
<chronoAZ> i cbf reinstalling a server version
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, I have a pentium 4 prescott 2.4GHz, 768mb ram and a Geforce 3 Ti 500 64mb agpX4 graphics card, and an auidigy 4
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, similar to mine - does your motherboard have an onboard video card?
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: assuming you have a base install
<ramin> maybe FEDORA OR RED HAT
<siXy> giving gentoo another whirl atm
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, both gui oriented too
<ramin> i know
<Awesome-o2000> siXy, gentoo is nice.
<ramin> but they are good
<chronoAZ> thoreauputic: i have a desktop install but i only want to use a command line (since i dont want to have to install the server version)
<Awesome-o2000> siXy, I give those guys props for a fine distro as well
<damian_> is there an undo feature in gnome?
<ramin> I actually know some websites which run on RED HAT
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, lots of them do
<ramin> although, what would u prefer
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, no, it doesn't. Any idea whats wrong? I thought the HD was dying, but it couldn't still be the same after I reformatted and scanned it all, could it be my graphics card or mobo?
<kakado> damian_, clarify undo
<ramin> yep
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: umm - could you rephrase that? It didn't seem to make sense
<siXy> its between ubuntu,gentoo and centos for this server atm and while centos(redhat) is what im used to, its not great performance wise
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, your card works when you load up the module yourself, right?
<damian_> kakado: like if I accidentally move a file somehwere I'd like to be able to undo the move from nautilus
<siXy> ubuntu just does things in such a weird (to me) way everything takes much longer
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, yep it works 100% when the driver is loaded. I found the driver disappears when fsck runs
<ramin> maybe
<ramin> But i just like ubuntu cause of the GUI
<ramin> and how shiny it is
<ramin> SPIFFY....
<chronoAZ> thoreauputic: i don't want to use a gui with my system but i have the desktop version of ubuntu installed
<Herb> ubuntu works great for great for connecting to IRC
<ramin> of course
<Faithful> I want to clean out my apt transaction log... I started to install an application that I realized was older than the one I have... but now it it is insisting on doing it every time I run apt
<chronoAZ> thoreauputic: how can i disable gnome and x?
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, thats REALLY not a good sign. Someone here might be able to help you out with HD diagnostics, which I'd recommend trying out the manufacturers disk, and dmesg might be able to tell you something useful
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: ah I see - wellyou can just disable gdm
<sioux> People but  Mark Shuttleworth who is this man?
<ailean> What do I need to install to get sound juicer to rip to mp3? Note, I already have the plugins to PLAY them.
<tuxtux> ciao
<chronoAZ> thoreauputic: ah ok thanks
<kakado> damian_, only the trash, but not with move, then there is the filesystem, debugfs for ext2/3
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: uninstall gdm or just do ctrl-alt-F1 or whatever...
<Herb> shuttleworth is a spaceman
<ramin> it seems like none of my programs can play MP3's
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, as far as making the module load automatically I think its either an init.d entry or you can just add it to /etc/modules
<ramin> WHY!
<thoreauputic> chronoAZ: or remove the gdm startup script
<damian_> ramin: you don't have any codecs installed
<DanaG> Wow, gnome-settings-daemon is really heating up my CPU.
<DanaG> Quite massively.
<chronoAZ> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<damian_> ramin: do sudo rm -rf /
<siXy> ramin you probably dont have the codec installed
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, but I can't see how even after a reformat it just happens to delete the same files and the same directory and nothing else
* Lobster wnst allen nen schnen Samstag
<ramin> k
<sioux> a spaceman very rich thanks to proprietary software itsen't it?
<damian_> ramin: no
<damian_> ramin: stop
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, me either - how are you installing the drivers?
<damian_> ramin: I was kidding
<ramin> then what
<damian_> ramin: that will delete everything
<ramin> oh, what does that do
<ramin> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<damian_> lol
<ailean> damian, don't do that
<ramin> I AM A NOOB
<r000t> someone here know anything about software raid and how to use it in dapper????
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, just through synaptic, its weird that dpkg-reconfigure doesn't detect my card
<ramin> where do i get codecs?
<damian_> ramin: everyone from 4 miles away can tell that
<damian_> ramin: lemme get you a guide
<ramin> k
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, I dont know synaptic, but im pretty sure the linux binary drivers are part of linux-restricted-modules
<ailean> damian_, are you gonna help or what?
<ramin> thanks
<crparr> Hi! I'd like to do the following: I've downloaded the Ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu server isos. I'd like to create a DVD with a grub boot selector. Is this possible? If yes, how?
<ramin> ailean, comeon,
<dibblego> how do I schedule a wget command to execute at midnight?
<Herb> is codecs anything like crabs? i know where to get them...
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, yeah they are, I install from the repos
<mrkinder> I've been having troubles with mp3s too, I did pretty much everything codec related in the synaptic package manager but to no avail, am I barking up the wrong tree?
<damian_> ramin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ramin> cool, i will try
<kakado> dibblego, man cron
<mrkinder> I'll have a look there too
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, then I would suspect that you have HD issues - does dmesg tell you anything about your drive?
<Awesome-o2000> any kinda i/o errors or anything?
<thoreauputic> dibblego: once only? use "at " If every midnight, use "cron"
<damian_> ailean: you've never played around w/ a noob before?
<ramin> can i install codecs from the link u gave me?
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, no, nothing about it. Its only a a year old, 80gb samsung ide
<dibblego> thoreauputic, just tonight
<damian_> ramin: it's a guide that will teach you how to install the codecs
<ailean> damian_, this room is for helping, NOT playing around
<damian_> ramin: read it and follow the instructions
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, so you have to reinstall linux-restricted-modules every time?
<ramin> alright
<r000t> someone here know anything about software raid and how to use it in dapper????
<ailean> damian_, what if he had typed that?
<damian_> ailean: one less linux noob i guess
<thoreauputic> dibblego:  at midnight <enter> wget your.url.here.com
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, yes everytime they disappear
<thoreauputic> dibblego: then hit dtrl+D
<ramin> damian, how long have u been using ubuntu
<dibblego> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> *ctrl+D
<damian_> ramin: 1 year, been using linux for 5
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, that just doesnt make any sense to me - is your kernel a non-standard kernel?
<ramin> nice
<ailean> damian_, i can take a joke, but these chat rooms are supposed to be helpful.
<ramin> i just installed linux today
<thoreauputic> dibblego: check that - I think "at" understands "midnight" but you might need 12 am
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, standard 386 kernel
<ramin> so it wouldn't have deleted much
<dibblego> thoreauputic, ok cheers
<damian_> ramin: one word of warning
<damian_> ramin: linux has a steep learning curve
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, you need to use the 686 kernel
<ramin> yeah
<damian_> ramin: so have patience
<ramin> okay
<ramin> for now, i love it
<thoreauputic> dibblego: to see that the job has registered, type atq
<Awesome-o2000> I'm assuming a p4 2.4 doesnt have HT
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000 happened with the 286 and the 686 kernel
<mp3guy> *386
<ramin> would that have even deleted my ubuntu?
<dibblego> thoreauputic, seems ot be working, thanks
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, you need to install the 686 kernel
<Herb> are the words "codec" and "plugin" sometimes synonymous?..  I'd like Rhythmbox to play more filetypes than just OGG...
<ramin> or just files
<thoreauputic> dibblego: to remove it type atrm <job number>
<thoreauputic> dibblego: OK :)
<damian_> ramin: it would have deleted the entire OS
<Awesome-o2000> and then you need to install the linux-restricted-modules package
<ramin> shi*
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, I had it installed, I always use it, I just tried the 386 today
<damian_> ramin: but it would have left your windows partition untouched
<damian_> ramin: assuming you have one
<ramin> which i dont
<Flannel> Herb: sort of, yeah. a codec tells programs how to decode things
<siXy> herb: technically no, but that doesnt mean that they arent sometimes used to mean the same thing
<PurpleTet> hello, i want to use a teamspeak pugin thats only has an exe file n some dlls, how do i do this?
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, thees ees not cool - it sounds like you have some bad sectors on your drive
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, so I'll have to replace
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, dont replace until verifying
<siXy> purpletet why not just download the linux client?
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, what can I use to verifiy?
<Awesome-o2000> get the manufacturers diagnostic cd
<PurpleTet> siXy: i do hav the linix client
<PurpleTet> its a plugin that im tryin to use
<ramin> he wants the all mighty famous one
<PurpleTet> a*
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, with the cd (you should be able to download an iso image) you will be able to run a non destructive test on your hard drive, and a complete surface test
<Awesome-o2000> although I tell you, I sure wouldnt mind taking a peek through your bios.
<siXy> ah. well in that case you would need to run the windows ts2 client using wine and run the plugin from that. a windows plugin will not work with the linux client
<ramin> i am surprised that in the education tab, they did not have any stuff about C++
* Awesome-o2000 wanted to try out vista beta but no mo d/l's or codes
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, I'll check the bios next restart, maybe I hit something, what CD does I use to scan?
<ramin> only HTML and other stuff
<abo> do you know what's the pakage name of Hobbit, to install ? I mean I do sudo apt-get install hobbit  it doesn't work!
<PurpleTet> ohk sixy
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, you have to go to the samsung website and download it
<ramin> VISTA BETA sucks
<ramin> tried
<ramin> it
<Awesome-o2000> and you'll have to find it for yourself
<PurpleTet> siXy: this is the plugin that im tryin to run http://www.planetteamspeak.com/component/option,com_docman/task,doc_details/gid,36/Itemid,69/
<PurpleTet> you reckon you can walk me throught it?
<ramin> can't even detect ur sound card and ethernet
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, no fun eye candy like xgl?
<ramin> yeah...
<Awesome-o2000> :(
<ramin> XGL?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ramin> what would that be?
<neeo> does anyone know how to change the icons in openoffice.. I c that when using it in kde, it has better looking icons.. how can I get these when using it in gnome?
<siXy> "Platform    	Windows 32-Bit" - you will need to run wine to use this plugin
<PurpleTet> how do i do that?
<PurpleTet> im a noob... forgive me
<Awesome-o2000> ramin, http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ and from what ive heard, ubuntu has Xgl too, but you'll have to do the ubotu thing about it
<ramin> okay
<epitaf> A little thought.. is ther supposed to happen something when I middle-mousebutton-click on the desktop?
<Awesome-o2000> Im not familiar with ubuntu and xgl
<fm_> hi
<Awesome-o2000> ran nice on gentoo but the 3d rendering is weird, real weird
<ramin> yep
<siXy> purpletet: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<PurpleTet> siXy: can u pm me n spoonfeed me plz :)...i really hav no idea
<Awesome-o2000> how do you use uboto?
<Awesome-o2000> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mrkinder> Oooh, heres one. I've been running 64 bit ubuntu for the short time I've been using linux full stop, and from the literature I'm reading it sounds a hell of a lot easier to use 32 bit and I'm not seeing any benefit from 64 whatsoever, should I just start again with 32 bit or will that not work with my chipset?
<Awesome-o2000> there we go!
<ramin> guys, does anyone here like learning
<mp3guy> Awesome-o2000, they only have software for windows
<fm_> I have a acer laptop, and ACPI seems to work fine : when I unplug my computer the screen brightness is decreased. But I wanna be able to change this brightness myself. So how does the acpi daemon do this?
<ramin> learning bittorrent trackers?
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, should work just fine, and really fast to boot
<siXy> that tells you how to get and install wine. then just d/l the win32 ts2 client and fire away
<Awesome-o2000> mp3guy, no iso image???
<mp3guy> no
<ramin> if u like gamez and appz and moviez, go here
<ramin> http://scenereactor.org
<mrkinder> Awesome-o2000, and the other argument? Is it worth bothering to persist with 64 bit? Why is it even there? Is it just so uber-geeks can say they have it for the sake of it?
<Pinkle_Rose> hello
<mrkinder> Coz god knows no bugger supports it
<tengil> how do i turn if ipv6 easiest in ubuntu. i read somewhere to add alias net-pf-10 off to modules.conf or modprobe.conf but i dont seem to have those. i tried adding net-pf-10 off to /etc/modules though but i get "ipv6: Unknown parameter `off'" in dmesg
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, development?
<octan> im having problems after a  update.. i use synaptic, but after the update with adept synaptic stoped working, when i try to run it i get this error message:
<octan> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DarkMageZ> octan, you are an xgl or compiz user?
<noiesmo> octan, are you running xgl/compiz
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, from what ive heard its good for very HW intensive stuff, but I'll have to plead ignorance to its benefits in a linux environment other than the crazy, crazy bus speeds
<thoreauputic> octan: this looks like a bug - several people have reported the same error
<octan> not at the moment, but i got it installed yes
<siXy> fm_: iirc its the system bios that does that nothing to do with the os
<thoreauputic> octan: I think it's a bug - I 've seen several reports of this
<Pinkle_Rose> when i try to start synaptic in terminal i have message that "libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey! Who should I talk with about a new regged channel? Just started #xubuntu-se for Swedes who use Xubuntu...
<octan> ok
<Awesome-o2000> Hagbarddenstore, #freenode?
<Awesome-o2000> oops
<DarkMageZ> octan, you have updated the libvte packages from a 3rd party repository, please see #ubuntu-xgl for your particular problem
<noiesmo> octan, ok join #ubuntu-xgl and ask dbo for help
<Herb> swedebuntu
<Awesome-o2000> #freenode ?
<Pinkle_Rose> what package from repo add this lib
<gmak> swedes who use ubuntu?
<Pinkle_Rose> ?
<mrkinder> Awesome-o2000 Thanks, just one more thing, I got this system pretty much exclusively to use cinelerra, but its a real ball ache even trying to get it to work, but I'm told its designed with 64-bit in mind. Have you come across this before?
<ramin> *ubuntu christian edition. WTF?*
<Awesome-o2000> dbo? like from the movie friday?
<gmak> come on....
<thoreauputic> octan: my expectation would be that tis will be fixed as it seems quite common
<Hagbarddenstore> Awesome-o2000:  Hm...
<ramin> http://linux.softpedia.com/
<fm_> siXy but I saw no option in my bios, it must be os-controllable cuz windows does it
<Nookie^> gmak: japp
<octan> ok thxz guys
<Scottrix> WOO!!! ALT+TAB and compiz working together in harmony :)
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, I havent used it in a year - but its a pretty nice program. A linux Avid clone, right?
<keithhhh> hey anyone have opinions on installing flash for firefox
<ramin> yes
<ramin> just go to the site
<siXy> fm_: my laptop screen dimms when the power is unplugged even if I am just in bios or a basic dos/linux session
<mrkinder> Not sure, all I know is its for video editing, and its a hell of a lot cheaper than adobe premiere and can do your dishes and all sorts
<thoreauputic> !flashplugi-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugi-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Herb> my bandwidth slows when i fush my toilet
<thoreauputic> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Warbo> Does GRUB automatically make /boot/grub if you install it?
<ramin> or download the pllugin
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, in MY experience, it worked like a CHAMP on 32 bit with a cluster. thats some crazy, crazy stuff and it makes it rather easy.
<siXy> more advanced power stuff like cpu scaling ect requires acpi to be working correctly
<mrkinder> I'm only just getting used to the idea of not paying for OR pirating software
<thoreauputic> Herb: get a bigger pipe ;-)
<daniele_> #ubuntu-it
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, I had a main node w a p4 2.0 and five p4 1.6's
<Awesome-o2000> good, good stuff
<mrkinder> Awesome-o2000 I'm just running a single machine here, I won't be using it for high-def or anything like that
<Awesome-o2000> kept up with the Avid box, just didnt have the crazy capabilities for stuff like avid did, and i dont know what a lot of that is
<Awesome-o2000> mrkinder, have you seen the kind of HW that prog calls for anyhow? rendering video is no joke...
<ramin> alright, i gotta go, thanks everyone
<Warbo> I have just got someone to install grub (as in the package, not grub-install), but they don't have a /boot/grub folder
<Awesome-o2000> even the basic stuff isnt exactly lite fare
<mrkinder> Awesome-o2000 I was assured that for regular editing it was fine, I did look at the recommended specs and argued with him but he insisted his specs were regular
<chronoAZ> Awesome-o2000, what os+software did u use for the cluster?
<mrkinder> him being the idiot that talked me into all this in the first place
<Awesome-o2000> chronoAZ, when I first tried it out it was on a livecd distro and I can't remember the name
<chronoAZ> k
<Awesome-o2000> hold on Im thinking
<mrkinder> alright, I'm gonna try 32 bit before I get too deep. Thanks again awesome-o, nice name btw
<mrkinder> cya around
<Awesome-o2000> Im pretty sure I used Centos + openmosix
<Awesome-o2000> im not too sure about that
* Pensacola is playing:[[Mannen van de Radio - Trainer_] ]  Quality:[[32/11] ]  Length:[[4:58] ]  Size:[[1.14 MB] ]  Track:[[2692 of 3200] ]  Volume:[[81%] ] 
<Pensacola> woppa
<Pensacola> en het werkt :)
<Awesome-o2000> you know I think cinelerra may have had its own clustering tool built in
<Awesome-o2000> I was playing with openmosix at the time
<Awesome-o2000> this was actually 2 years ago
<Awesome-o2000> b/c it was the 2.4 kernel
<fyrestrtr> Pensacola: could you please turn that script off, thanks.
<Pensacola> jep, it's turned off now
<Pensacola> sorry was in wrong channel :)
<rixth> Would a 16mb HD cache make a big different over a 8mb one if using it in a RAID fileserver setup?
<fyrestrtr> depends on the kind of operations you are using the RAID for.
<Herb> comet, is was that the precurser to the falcon?
<rixth> fyrestrtr, it's an extra $10, go for it?
<Herb> is was that*
<fyrestrtr> if for storage, then no. If for redudancy, then no. If for constant read/writes, then yes.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: yesh.
* NineTeen67Comet The Comet was built on the Mustang/Fairlane chassis .. it was built until around 1971 .. 
<Awesome-o2000> rixth, hell yes
<flo> hi. my almost fresh 6.06 install froze 2 times, firefox and oo crashed quite often...
<Awesome-o2000> flo, you have HW issues.
<flo> should i check kernel config maybe?
<flo> Awesome-o2000, RAM maybe?
<fyrestrtr> if you are doing one-time writes and constant reads, then a cache doesn't make a difference. If you are using it as the storage area for blender rendering, then yes they will help.
<Awesome-o2000> flo, not using stock kernel?
<Awesome-o2000> flo, sounds like ram - run memtest
<flo> stock?
<fyrestrtr> he means unmodified.
<Awesome-o2000> flo, did you compile your own kernel or did you install an ubuntu one
<flo> memtest, can i run it from running system or from CD?
<Awesome-o2000> flo, it SHOULD be in your boot menu
<flo> Awesome-o2000, the ubuntu one
<flo> Awesome-o2000, ah yes. ok
<Awesome-o2000> flo, a lot of the time mem errors are also just a bios set up improperly
<Awesome-o2000> i have found 9/10 "hardware errors" are just setup errors
<flo> what setting do you think of?
<siXy> can anyone help me with rndc?
<Awesome-o2000> flo, mem timings, cpu timings
<siXy> no matter how i set it up i always get a connection refused error
<flo> i'll check bios settings if sth seems bad to me.
<flo> brb
<Awesome-o2000> good luck to flo
<Awesome-o2000> I have to attempt some sleep
<Sikon> I use a mouse with a laptop, can I disable its touchpad?
<siXy> dont really understand why rndc doesnt just work - never had this much trouble with it on anything else
<jism> hello
<Awesome-o2000> trolling a linux support channel?
<jism> im trying to install two packages
<Awesome-o2000> cmon now
<jism> in ubuntu 5.10
<harm_> i cant seem to install pure-fptd the package is removed?
<jism> how do i force install them using dpkg
<jism> kangacunt@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -i libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jism> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<jism> kangacunt@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jism> Password:
<jism> (Reading database ... 70861 files and directories currently installed.)
<jism> Preparing to replace libwxgtk2.5.3-python 2.5.3.2ubuntu4 (using libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<jism> Unpacking replacement libwxgtk2.5.3-python ...
<jism> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libwxgtk2.5.3-python:
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python depends on wxpython; however:
<jism>   Package wxpython is not installed.
<jism>   Package wxpython2.5.3 which provides wxpython is not configured yet.
<Awesome-o2000> what a surprise.
<harm_> FLOOD
<harm_> i cant seem to install pure-fptd the package is removed?
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python depends on libwxgtk2.5.3 (>= 2.5.3.2ubuntu4); however:
<jism>   Package libwxgtk2.5.3 is not installed.
<jism> dpkg: error processing libwxgtk2.5.3-python (--install):
<jism>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jism> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python
<jism> would anyone please be able to help me
<PyroManiak> Anyone know why my laptop keyboard wont repeat keys (in linux), but an external keyboard will?
<harm_> jism stop flooding
<jism> harm im not
<jism> jesus
<jism> have a cry
<thoreauputic> jism: that was not only flooding, but serious flooding
<harm_> i cant seem to install pure-fptd the package is removed?
<keithhhh> Hey was VLC taken out of ubuntu from version 5.10 to 6.06??
<thoreauputic> jism: use a pastebin next time
<jism> ok I shall
<jism> any ideas?
<jism> kangacunt@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -i libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jism> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<jism> kangacunt@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jism> Password:
<jism> (Reading database ... 70861 files and directories currently installed.)
<jism> Preparing to replace libwxgtk2.5.3-python 2.5.3.2ubuntu4 (using libwxgtk2.5.3-python_2.5.3.2ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<jism> Unpacking replacement libwxgtk2.5.3-python ...
<jism> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libwxgtk2.5.3-python:
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python depends on wxpython; however:
<jism>   Package wxpython is not installed.
<jism>   Package wxpython2.5.3 which provides wxpython is not configured yet.
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python depends on libwxgtk2.5.3 (>= 2.5.3.2ubuntu4); however:
<jism>   Package libwxgtk2.5.3 is not installed.
<jism> dpkg: error processing libwxgtk2.5.3-python (--install):
<jism>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jism> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jism>  libwxgtk2.5.3-python
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<siXy> can someone kick this idiot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c211-30-115-187.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-30-115-187.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to upload my photo's to an online photoprint service called Kruidvat.nl using Firefox. The site uses a Java applet to manage the photos. When i try to upload the pictures i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21068 . Is that a problem on my side or is it a problem of the site?
<[UNLY] mrp> anyone can help me with installing ubuntu on a single hard drive? I downloaded the iso and installed it on a hard drive but its not there when i take the cd out.
<snakehit> its die hard to install airsnort :P
<siXy> kensentme: it may be one of those sites that just doesnt work properly in firefox
<ketsugi> Any Kubuntu users around? I have a question about Katapult and there's hardly anyone in the #katapult channel
<snakehit> [UNLY] mrp,  you burned the iso?
<[UNLY] mrp> yes its on cd
<snakehit> you can boot of it?
<[UNLY] mrp> yes
<snakehit> then you see the install icon
<[UNLY] mrp> yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<KenSentMe> Heeft iemand van jullie ooit de online printservice van het Kruidvat gebruikt vanuit Ubuntu? Ik krijg deze error als de Java-applet mn foto's probeert te uploaden: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21068
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<snakehit> KenSentMe,  ja
<KenSentMe> Sorry, wrong channel
<snakehit> ge moet uw Java updaten
<KenSentMe> snakehit: thanx
<nightattack> hello, i'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop but when i try to install the package it gives me an error about language-selector-qt, can anyone help me :P
<snakehit> You have NL ubutnu too KenSentMe ?
<KenSentMe> snakehit: yes, please join ubuntu-nl so we can talk dutch, ok?
<alek> hi
<alek> why I must download package ubuntu-desktop, when I want to upgrade ubuntu from CD ?
<[UNLY] mrp> ?
<chronoAZ> what files do i need to change to change the hostname?
<kashual> lo dude 2 all
<harm_> i cant seem to install pure-fptd the package is removed?
<harm_> i cant seem to install pure-fptd the package is removed?
<chronoAZ> because im getting : sudo unable to lookup server via gethostbyname() when i try to run $ sudo <cmd>
<bbrazil> chronoAZ: check /etc/hosts
<chronoAZ> bbrazil, ah thanks alot
<siXy> has anyone here managed to get rndc working on ubuntu server?
<mus0> how can I reboot ethernet?
<jatt> mus0: ifdown
<mus0> or all network connections?
<siXy> ifdown eth0
<mus0> jatt, ifdown and then ifup?
<jatt> mus0: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<jatt> mus0: you could try /etc/init.d/networking restart better
<jatt> mus0: they use ifup/ufdown internally
<siXy> mus0 - yes ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0
<mus0> ah, the restart seeems to be working out. thanks jatt and siXy
<Herb> 379 commands
<nightattack> hello, i'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop but when i try to install the package it gives me an error about language-selector-qt, can anyone help me :P
<chops-> is there anyway to get the pass if u can't workout the su pass ?
<redguy> chops-, what are you trying to do?
<chops-> well trying to access my superuser
<chops-> but for some reason its not the same pass as my admin user
<chops-> i was thinking of booting up in the recovery root prompt and reset the pass but i dont know the command
<Rookie-> sudo su- <usepwd> - gets you root privi.
<redguy> chops-, su wants the root user password
<redguy> chops-, which is disabled by default, use sudo -i to get root access
<chops-> ohh ok
<Rookie-> but of some reason ppl think that su means superuser - it means Switch User
<chops-> let me try
<m0> hi I am trying to install a Theme
<m0> And it says in the INSTALL file that Choose the window decoratos
<Rookie-> root - superuser and last user ...
<m0> 1.Choose the controls LiNsta2
<m0> 2.Choose the window decoratos LiNsta2
<m0> I did #1, but how do we do #2 ?
<thoreauputic> m0: look at the details tab in the theme dialogue
<Rookie-> no idea ... i dont use GUI
<zim_> does any one know if there is any plans to add ifolder server to any of the repository's
<zim_> if not why
<m0> thoreauputic: I clicked on Theme Details
<redguy> zim_, ifolder as in novell ifolder?
<[sharma] > whats the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth ?
<m0> I only see Controls, Icons tab
<thoreauputic> m0: there should be a window border and an icon tab there
<redguy> [sharma] , /etc/network/interfaces
<realist> [sharma] : /etc/network/
<[sharma] > thx
<zim_> yup but it is now open source bit like sun open office
<m0> thoreauputic: All I see is Controls, Icons tabs
<_2L8> my ubuntu just starts with a black screen, tty1-6 work anyone has an idea?
<redguy> zim_, oh, didn't know
<zim_> look Vkewl
<chops-> ok sudo -i worked
<thoreauputic> m0: odd. I have the three I described ( this is in gnome on 6.06 )
<chops-> into the root now
<m0> thoreauputic: same here I got latest ubuntu build
<zim_> cant wait to apt-get ifolder server
<m0> thoreauputic: I wonder why I dono't have the window tab :S
<m0> thoreauputic: problem after problem
<thoreauputic> m0: does the window border tab show on other themes?
<redguy> zim_, did you consider packaging it yourself?
<m0> thoreauputic: no
<zim_> yes tried but not a uber geek so ****** it up
<thoreauputic> m0: hmm - dunno then - sounds like the theme function is broken for some reason
<m0> thoreauputic: :s I don't know how to fix it
<thoreauputic> hang on a second
<zim_> that why i love ubuntu (apt-get install *) just works
<redguy> zim_, if not consider adding it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<zim_> ty did not know about that
<zim_> will do
<thoreauputic> m0: try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<redguy> zim_, you might also want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<zim_> will do
<m0> thoreauputic: okay
<thoreauputic> m0: that appears to be the package that contains gnome-theme-manager
<m0> okay done
<thoreauputic> m0: you might need to logout/login
<m0> okay
<m0> brb :)
<Kyja> Hello all :)
<y0shi> for some reason my Sans font is gone.. can someone send it to me?
<y0shi> I can't find anywhere to download it.
<Warbo> trying to install GRUB on /dev/sda isn't working
<Warbo> says couldn't find a device for /boot
<Kyja> Why would firefox and chatzilla quit qithout warning? they crash and the entire threads disapear. this has happened many times.
<KenSentMe> Kyja: have you tried running ff from console to see if there's any error there?
<Kyja> good idea. very very good idea.
<Kyja> bbs
<KenSentMe> bbs?
<FirstStrike> KenSentMe: bbs = be back soon
<KenSentMe> FirstStrike: ah, knew what brb meant, but didn't know bbs
<Acke> hey anyone tried to connect a wifi card in linux with a wifi card running windows?
<y0shi> can anyone help me with the Sans?
<y0shi> can't find the font.:\
<FirstStrike> y0shi: google it
<y0shi> I tried... can you link me?
<PyroManiak> can you killall <app1>,<app2> basically.. one command kill 2 processes?
<FirstStrike> there's a lot of different sans-serif fonts..
<RamiKassab> hey guys do you have any recommendations for all in one archive utilities? One that can extrac rar files as well. The built it gnome one doesn't do rar
<RamiKassab> I downloaded unrar but it's just a company line interface
<RamiKassab> company = command
<RamiKassab> way off on that one :)
<PyroManiak> hmm.... ok... can killall be used on more then one process?
<jatt> PyroManiak: yes if they belong to the same process group
<RamiKassab> is fileroller a good choice? what is the most popular archive manager?
<PyroManiak> jatt: no, these are 2 seperate processes... I was hoping to be able to write killall <app1>,<app2>
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I seem to recall that some people have been able to use file-roller with rar by installing unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: hey nice to see ya again man
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: but I don't know as I don't use rar here :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: is file roller a popular choice?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: it's the default ( built in)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I normally don't either but I downloaded some torrents that are rared
<thoreauputic> for gnome/ ubuntu
<thoreauputic> right
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: oh so it is already installed, hmm I'll install unrar-nonfree then
<FloK> re
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I would try unrar-nonfree ( I think that's the package name)
<PurpleTet> ermmm.. i *****up winecfg
<thoreauputic> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> bah
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: yeah that's it, I saw it when looking for unrar. If I have that, do I not need unrar anymore?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: no idea, sorry :)
<PurpleTet> i need help with wine
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: heh no worries, thanks... once again :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: wtf, when I try to install it it says 'unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate' what the hell does that mean?
<thoreauputic> maybe I got the name wrong...
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: they have an unrar-free as well
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: could that be it?
<geser> RamiKassab: the free unrar is now called unrar-free and the non-free is called unrar again
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: looks like "unrar" is the non-free version
<RamiKassab> geser: so installing just unrar will get file roller to recognize the format?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: what's the free and nonfree mean?
<geser> i hope so
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I don't know - have you tried it?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: gonna try it now
<eigenlambda> i think it would be fun if the md5sum utility gave you a progress bar
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: presumable one of them is patent encumbered or something
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: worked :)
<RamiKassab> geser: thanks for the clarification
<eigenlambda> would help with md5summing 6.7GB files
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: ah, good :)
<PurpleTet> i cant assign C drive in Wine
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: do you know if gaim supports window flashing when a message is received? my windows don't flash like x-chat does when I get an IM in gaim
<nox-Hand> p/part
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: again I have to say I don't know :)
<Warbo> PurpleTet: "export WINE_PREFIX=/wherever/you/want"
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: mine makes annoying sounds ;)
<PurpleTet> ya i did that
<Warbo> oh
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: lol I turned sounds off. God I hate those!
<PurpleTet> it just resets to something else
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: :D
<PurpleTet> i add a drive C that points to the folder
<PurpleTet> but when i press apply n close it.. then reopen winecdf it just resets to something else
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: what does a window do when you send it the "URGENT" hint?
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: gaim does have a plugin for notifying you of messages btw
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: umm - i rarely use gaim
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: they allow you to prepend an * to the window title along with the number of unread messages as well if you wnat
<RamiKassab> want
<Josbeat> anyone here uses aircrack
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: but not flash the window! :(
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: my ignorance of gaim is almost total I'm afraid
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: what do you use, if I may ask?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: IRC :)
<nopcode> IM sux
<nopcode> there, you have it
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: oh lol obviously, no IM client though eh
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I used to do IM years ago, but I rarely use it these days
<Josbeat> hi all
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I see
<kashual> http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/55  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< cool installable themes for gnome and kde
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: I'm really a bit of a hermit to be honest :)
<kashual> need no compile or other just install with theme selector
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: so those who've met you in person should be honoured? :)
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: :) we all are sometimes... no worries
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: not sure about that :)
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: were you at UDU by any chance?
<nopcode> well IM is the actual isolationaist's choice
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: the URGENT hint option worked :)
<nopcode> because you can only talk to single persons at a time
<thoreauputic> nopcode: true
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: of course I was, I remember meeting you
<thoreauputic> nopcode: whereas as an op on IRC you can be abused in /msg by hordes of people at once ;-P
<jrib> When jhbuild tries to build libXrender, it returns: checking for X... configure: error: Package requirements (x11) were not met:  No package 'x11' found.  Anyone familiar with this?  I have libx11-dev installed and am not sure why it complains
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: aha!
<nopcode> thoreauputic: then you dont have to join a channel that sounds like free support ;)
<nopcode> musnt
<sa0> hi all
<sa0> someone with asus laptop
<sa0> who could help with bluetooth ?
<Josbeat> yes, im using a laptop
<Josbeat> no bluetooth yes
<Josbeat> sorry
<sa0> np
<sa0> someone else ?
<tuxedo0304> hi, searching for some help with sound with flash in firefox. It worked fine with the previous kernel, but doesn't since the last dapper kernel upgrade
<sa0> which kernel tuxedo0304 ?
<tuxedo0304> well, the latest dapper, let me see
<jrib> !flash > tuxedo0304
<sa0> 2.6.15-26-386 ?
<sa0> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lkz> Hi, how do I copy directories recursively but ignore hidden files/directories (starting with a dot) ?
<tuxedo0304> ok it's 2.6.15-26 it worked fine with 2.6.15-23
<kashual> http://download.freshmeat.net/[..] nther-gtk/panther-gtk-default-0.3.tar.gz   <<<<< lets your gnome desktop view in mac os x style ...
<tuxedo0304> flash version is 7.0 r63 from macromedia
<linux_user400354> i need grub help please. i lost grub from installing windows.
<tuxedo0304> yes, 2.6.15-26-386
<linux_user400354> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nutshell42> lkz: cp -r olddir/* newdir/
<ailean> jrib, did that screen output help fix the synaptic bug yesterday?
<lkz> nutshell42, there are subdirectories in olddir which also contain hidden files :)
<shiv> !projector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about projector - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiv> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiv> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> shiv, /msg ubotu
<jrib> ailean: yes thanks, it turns out it was from the compiz repos
<shiv> :)
<ailean> jrib, ahhh :$
<nutshell42> lkz: ... =P
<ailean> jrib, well that explains it for me too :)
<shiv> I love you guys here
<shiv> :0
<shiv> I was a religious ubuntu user for 6 months
<nutshell42> lkz: you could write a shell script
<shiv> tried PCLOS it is great but the people there are assholes
<shiv> I am back to ubuntu
<lkz> nutshell42, trying to avoid that, but after searching the net for ages, it seems to be the only option
<shiv> the best distro of the century
<nutshell42> "grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install" shouldn't that be "grub-install /dev/hdx where x is the first entry in your boot order"?
<PurpleTet> i cant assign C drive in Wine
<ailean> PurpleTet, not through winecfg?
<nutshell42> lkz: why exactly don't you want the .files copied?
<Warbo> nutshell42: Know much about grub-install? I am having problems with it
<PurpleTet> ailean: nop not through winecfg
<PurpleTet> it just wont let me
<ailean> PurpleTet, seems to allow me
<ailean> PurpleTet, try running it with sudo
<nutshell42> Warbo: not really, but I think the last time I needed it it wanted the disk and not the partition as argument =)
<nutshell42> Warbo: what's your problem?
<PurpleTet> ailean: i did something stupid wit it
<simplydazed> Is the linux-686-smp kernel fine for Intel Core Duo processor's?
<PurpleTet> i reassigned the c to some other folder
<EffEffEss> simplydazed: yes
<ailean> PurpleTet, oh right - try #winehq
<PurpleTet> ohk
<ailean> :)
<PurpleTet> on this server?
<ailean> aye
<simplydazed> EffEffEss: thanks
<ailean> yes, i mean
<PurpleTet> kool
<PurpleTet> thx
<ailean> np
<Warbo> nutshell42: Trying to help someone install GRUB to a USB drive. So far we've debootstrapped a system, chrooted to it and now all that remains is GRUB
<lkz> nutshell42, because they are .svn and I need to copy everything else but them, checkout release is not an option
<nopcode> hey, where do i get the executable grub-set-default?
<nopcode> i've got ubuntu 5.04
<nutshell42> Warbo: honestly, I've not much experience with usb-drives and not enough with grub to tell you what to do; if you run into a specific problem and can tell me, I can try to help you, but atm I can only recommend that you search on gentoo.org and after that on google for a solution =)
<Warbo> I am already in #grub :(
<nutshell42> lkz: I just think it should be easier to copy everything and delete the hidden files afterwards =)
<afief> How can i view the boot log?
<linux_user400354> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<afief> linux_user400354: boot log, not irc log
<DevGet> how to block an ip from connecting to a server?
<linux_user400354> afief: man bootlogd
<tom12519> Does anybody know how I can tunnel my current X session over VNC?
<realist> How do I change my WikiName at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<linux_user400354> yes i know
<iNiku> DevGet: man iptables
<linux_user400354> tom12519: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH?highlight=%28ssh%29%7C%28vnc%29
<afief> linux_user400354:bootlogd records the boot log, but i have no idea where
<tom12519> linux_user400354, thanks
<linux_user400354> afief: you should read the man pages to find out where
<linux_user400354> afief: somewhere in /var/log i am sure
<HeathenDan> is there a gui way of creating password-protected rar file?
<iNiku> tom12519: that will not let you access your current desktop remotely, though
<iNiku> tom12519: you need x11vnc for that
<rizo> hi
<sa0> please someone ... i'm trying to apply a patch for asus acpi support but the file acpi_asus.h is not in linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 !!!
<rizo> I need some help in opening ports in ubuntu breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mistraal!*@17.Red-81-*.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<rizo> i have firewall installed firestarter
<rizo> how do i do this
<sa0> acpi_asus.c sorry
<linux_user400354> rizo: firestarter is not a firewall. it configures the linux firewall, iptables in an user friendly gui way.
<iNiku> sa0: that sounds like you'll need to compile your own kernel. you need the kernel source package for that
<ompaul> mistraal, sent u a pm :)
<rizo> yes i know sorry
<iNiku> sa0: you also need a fair bit of knowledge
<rizo> but it doesn't have no feature to ope ports
<linux_user400354> why not use a vanilla kernel unmodified from linus and friends
<rizo> open*
<sa0> iNiku, np for knowledge ... but where to find that specific package you're telling about
<iNiku> sa0: the problem is you cannot patch the kernel without compiling your own
<rizo> anyone?
<sa0> ok i will so
<DanaG> Oh hey, now that I have Edgy, I can edit the kernel config to get what I want, without breaking restricted-modules.
<sa0> but no pb on ubuntu ?
<iNiku> sa0: make sure you know what you're getting into, first
<iNiku> sa0: but the kernel source package is called linux-source
<DanaG> Things compiled 686 can work with pentiumm kernel, right?
<mistraal> since synaptic broke yesterday and the temp fix, I no longer can use my Alt Gr key on my spanish keyboard. Anyone else experienced that?
<giladg> Hi all, can someone please help me configure a 5 button mouse on ubuntu?
<rizo> never mind i found it
<iNiku> sa0: what's pb?
<zim_> redguy you still here
<sa0> iNiku, no bluetooth support cause wrong acpi support
<DanaG> 5-button mouse?
<DanaG> What model?
<iNiku> sa0: um... I'm not following
<zim_> guess not after looking at the list
<giladg> MS Intellimouse Explorer
<sa0> my laptop (asus w5a)
<giladg> (USB)
<DanaG> aah, it shouldn't be too hard.
<DanaG> I have an MX700, and what I ended up doing was to use evdev.
<sa0> but acpi included atm is for M2E model !
<sa0> iNiku,  ?
<iNiku> sa0: okay, and there's a kernel patch that is known to fix it?
<zim_> can anyone help me i have requested Ifolder Server on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates is there anything more i have to do or can anyone tell me of any planes to add it to any repositories
<giladg> DanaG, could you please explain what's evdev?
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons
<sa0> iNiku, yep
<DanaG> Ignore all this "emerge" stuff -- Ubuntu already has the evdev driver.
<sa0> iNiku, http://www.sk-tech.net/support/asus_w5a.html
<giladg> thanx for the wiki link
<iNiku> sa0: then you'll need to get the kernel source package, extract it, patch it and find out how to configure and compile the source into a proper ubuntu kernel
<giladg> just to make sure, ubuntu uses Xorg?
<chops-> how do i install the make command
<DanaG> Lemme dig up a better how-to.
<iNiku> sa0: the wiki probably has something on that. I haven't compiled any ubuntu kernels so I wouldn't know
<thoreauputic> chol: install build-essential
<chops-> ok thx
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<thoreauputic> chops-: sorry that was for you
<sa0> ok thx however iNiku
<zim_> has anyone in here got iFolder Server to work on ubuntu
<chops-> yeah i understood
<thoreauputic> :)
<iNiku> sa0: apt-get install linux-source should get you started
<DanaG> There's a way to specify a mouse by name in xorg.conf.
<sa0> i'm on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<silverpower> Is there a way to force a package to install? I'm 100% sure that the dependency in question is met.
<iNiku> sa0: also... it's possible that the patch won't apply cleanly to the ubuntu kernel sources
<sa0> ok
<iNiku> in which case you may want to try a vanilla kernel source, but that may cause all kinds of other problems if it ends up being too different from the ubuntu ones
<DanaG> I'll look at my own xorg.conf.
<iNiku> but again, someone else probably knows more about this... I've never compiled a kernel for an ubuntu box
<chops-> thoreauputic what dir to i do the install build-ess from ?
<DanaG> Do "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<thoreauputic> chops-: doesn't matter
<chops-> i got some error
<zim_> has anyone here looked at iFolders IMO this is one of the kewlist OS projects at the mo http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<thoreauputic> chops-:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<adarof> hi #
<DanaG>     Identifier     "Logitech Mouse"
<DanaG>     Driver         "evdev"
<DanaG>     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<DanaG>     Option         "Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"
<chops-> missing destitantion file operand after build-essential
<thoreauputic> chops-: huh?
<chops-> arhh ok let me try it
<giladg> DanaG, i put this under InputDevice?
<DanaG> Well, don't copy it verbatim -- change a copy of the existing "configured mouse" (# comment out the original) to match.
<DanaG> You have to find out the specific ID of your device.
<thoreauputic> chops-:  sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto   ;-)
<DanaG> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<DanaG> In a console.  It may need sudo
<giladg> yeah, ok... i got that since, my mouse isn't logitech ;)
<HeathenDan> can i play wormux against an ai opponent?
<giladg> under Identifier, i give it whatever name i want to?
<DanaG> Yeah, but it also has to be referred to by the same name in ServerLayout.
<DanaG> By default, I believe the buttons should be correct.
<giladg> OK, will do... thanx
<DanaG> 6 and 7 are thumb buttons.  Some apps take them as horizontal scroll, others as forward and back.
<Kezzer> Christ Ubuntu is easy to install now ;o
<Kezzer> I just installed it on this machine last night using the latest ISO - liveCD installation, very clever :] 
<thoreauputic> Kezzer: yeah, they should change the slogan to "Linux for primates" ;-P
<DanaG> I wish BIOSes supported booting from ISO files.
<auxi> Kezzer, I hated the installation, it kept screwing :(
<silverpower> Okay, if I can't force the package to install, can I at least make a dummy package to get apt-get to shut up about already-resolved dependencies?
<Kezzer> auxi: mine was fine
<Kezzer> It went very slow, but other than that it went absolutely perfect
<auxi> Kezzer, What was on your H/D before you installed it ?
<Kezzer> root, boot, swap, windows, two more partitions for windows and an ext3 partition
<auxi> Kezzer, Hm... I was installing off an official CD, and it kept messing at partitioning
<Kezzer> I just told the installer to wipe everything ;)
<giladg> do i need to get rid of all of the other options (ZAxisMapping, Emulate3Buttons, etc.)?
* auxi is brb
<Kezzer> auxi: depends what option you chose I guess
<Kezzer> I wonder whether the correct ATi drivers are installed then? Not sure how it all works now
<DanaG> Oh, just copy the existing config and comment it out.
<Kezzer> I'm not exactly good with Linux
* HeathenDan used partition magic to set-up partitions
<DanaG> evdev doesn't need zaxismapping.
<giladg> what about "Device" and "Protocol"?
<DanaG> Evdev lets you get by with just Driver and Option "Name"
<linux_user400354> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanaG> Though you need to make it either CorePointer or SendCoreEvents.
<giladg> ok got it, now while trying to save, it says permission denied.. how do i apply the changes?
<DanaG> Oh, you can copy the whole file to the clipboard, then run "gksu gedit"
<DanaG> and then select all and paste, then save.
<DanaG> And in the future, do the initial editing in gksu gedit.
<giladg> under root?
<linux_user400354> thats the command for running gedit as root
<Flamekebab> is anyone available to help me unb0rk dpkg?
<Flamekebab> I managed to get most of the way through doing a net install of Breezy
<Flamekebab> then it threw an error
<Flamekebab> I did my best to fix it, but dpkg is still refusing to work properly
<Flamekebab> it will install things, but has issues finishing all the jobs I give it
<Flamekebab> it says as follows:
<mirzapirza> does ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso run as a live cd? i remember my friend getting the cds sent to him and i tried the ppc on my ibook - live cd. but if ubuntu runs live, what's the point of gnoppix?
<Flamekebab> "dpkg: ../src/packages.c:191: process_queue:Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Flamekebab> and then it exits unexpectedly
<Flamekebab> mirzapirza, how do you mean, what's the point?
<mirzapirza> i need a simple live cd to recover some files from a windows xp that won't boot.. so easily mounting ntfs drives and burning cds or ethernetting to my ibook would be nice. go with ubuntu?
<mirzapirza> live cd as in, does it run off the cd, without having to install it?
<SillyZ> gmornin
<giladg> thanx, using gksu gedit did the trick. do i need to reboot?
<Flamekebab> mirzapirza, as I understand it, 6.06 install CDs have basic liveCD functionality
<SillyZ> Flamekebab, it does
<mirzapirza> okay, good to know
<SillyZ> Im running 6.06.1 as we speak
<Flamekebab> although you could probably use synaptic to temporarily install a CD burning app
<SillyZ> gives you an icon the click on on the desktop to 'install'
<CrazyDoode> anybody try the ATI x1300 or x1600 yet?
<mirzapirza> but that makes me curious then, what's the point of gnoppix?
<Flamekebab> SillyZ, perhaps you could help me with my problem
<SillyZ> Ill give it a try ... whats the q ?
<snoops> yeah chucking in dapper desktop edition will let you do what you want mirzapirza.. either burning to cd (less likely but maybe) but definitely should be able to send over network
<DanaG> Oh, no reboot is needed.
<mirzapirza> sweet
<DanaG> You just have to hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart -- preferably after logging out of Gnome to save your session.
<Direc> hi!
<Flamekebab> Well I've a nice little Toshiba 3490CT with a USB floppy drive, no CD drive and I can't boot from USB
<waspius> hi has anyone used kleansweep???
<waspius> cause i dont know how safe it is to remove stuff
<Flamekebab> so I attempted an install using Breezy Netinstall floppies
<SillyZ> Flamekebab join #sillyz, well chat over there
<Flamekebab> which worked mostly, but threw errors late in the process
<giladg> ok, thanx
<Flamekebab> okays
<Direc> Does anyone have a SIP account, Ekiga and a webcam? I would like to test it...
<Toma-> Direc: try the ekiga.net mirror
<Toma-> Direc: i think its sip:500@ekiga.net
<spark33> Distrowatch
<Direc> Toma-: Tried that already :)
<Toma-> Direc: does it work?
<exs_> Hello. I'm having some difficulty using azureus. Everything seems to work fine, but I am unable to close tabs on it, for example if I open options, I then have that window perminently open as a tab, there's no X on the tab.
<Direc> Toma-: Yes, but I'd just like test it "IRL" :)
<Toma-> ahh right
<Toma-> ill pop up my ekiga. its down stairs thol so whats your account?
<Fenster> hey guys.. anyone suggest a good mp3 player for gnome?
<Toma-> Fenster: xmms
<Awesome-o2000> Fenster, xmms
<Awesome-o2000> woohoo
<Fenster> thx
<virogenesis> bmpx
<virogenesis> :)
<silverpower> audacious.
<Toma-> bmpx > xmms
<phos> hey, ive got a problem with synaptic
<phos> it wont open
<virogenesis> bmpx is ace :)
<void^> exs_: unless you've enabled the option to hide the close buttons it's probably one of the various bugs in ubuntu's azureus/swt packages, your best option is to use a package from azureus.sf.net and http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<Toma-> phos: have you run it in a terminal yet to see what the error is?
<nopcode> anyone with some grub-experience? "savedefault 0" doesnt work in a grub boot entry
<HeathenDan> totem!
<silverpower> BMPx has a slight problem - it uses GStreamer.
<nopcode> on ubuntu 5.04
<Fenster> hrmmz.. xxms is a winamp clone :\
<phos> gives the error : error loading shared library libvte.so.4; no such file
<Fenster> im lookin for somethin more like foobar
<phos> of course :D
<silverpower> Fenster, amarok
<silverpower> , then.
<virogenesis> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<virogenesis>   <-- alot are getting this problem :)
<Toma-> nopcode: you only need savedefault
<nopcode> Toma-: i need savedefault 0
<silverpower> ...stupid misplaced enter key...
<phos> any idea why/
<Toma-> nopcode: what are you doing?
<nopcode> Toma-: i want entry 1 to set entry 0 as default
<virogenesis> silverpower, gstreamer will be good in the future so its got bugs
<nopcode> Toma-: to have entry 1 only boot once
<amias> hi all
<Toma-> oic
<silverpower> virogenesis, that's not the problem, the problem is that Audacious has the plugins I actually use. GStreamer does not.
<HeathenDan> exs_, Tools > Options > Interface > Display > Use Closeable Tabs
<Direc> Oh, private msgs are blocked...
<SillyZ> heres an intresting one, during the 6.06.1 install, ive found you have to click on the 'forward' or other button more than once to get it to go.... bug issue?
<silverpower> So by extension, neither does BMPx.
<Fenster> hey guys.. anyone know of a "find" program to help me find stuff in my file system
<Direc> Toma-: direc@ekiga.net
<Toma-> Direc: ok, brb
<phos> so no idea how to fix synaptic? i take it an update went bad?
<amias> anyone had a 'NVIDIA(0): Failed to determine graphics capabilities' error ?  am using dapper with a nvidia Geforce 488 Go
<Fenster> some sort of front end
<amias> Fenster, find or beagle
<zim_> am i missing something why am I the only person who thinks iFolders rock ???
<Fenster> thx amias
<HeathenDan> beagle won't index my mp3 folder =\
<amias> Fenster, or Applications -> Accessories -> Search
<Fenster> amias, .. I dont have that for some reason
<nalou> sk
<nalou> Dou you speak french?
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<exs_> void^:  thanks a lot.
<linux_user400354> sftp is ftp with ssh right?
<Toma-> Direc: have you got enough ports open?
<mirzapirza> when i use sudo while running as a live cd - what password will it want?
<thoreauputic> linux_user400354: more or less
<Toma-> it just connected
<amias> Linuturk,  yes probably
<virogenesis> fair enough good reason but gstreamer is the future :)
<DBO> mirzapirza, none, blank
* silverpower shudders at the thought of a GST future.
<Direc> Toma-: I have a direct connection
<SillyZ> how 'stable' is the drive resizing in ubuntu, ive noticed its partitioning tool has this capability any thoughts or opinions bout its capability?
<thoreauputic> mirzapirza: none as far as I remember
<amias> SillyZ, its stable but you should do a backup first anyway
<Toma-> Direc: rightio. can you see my room/hear anything?
<SillyZ> have a 100gb drive, 20gb win and the rest for applications and storage, both running ntfs ....
<Direc> Toma-: I can hear you, and I see a bouncing Ekiga logo
<Fenster> is amarok only for kde?
<SillyZ> would like to drop a swap and a root partition b/t the 20 and the rest of the drive
<Toma-> hmmm ok. i cant hear you. and i et the ekiga icon too
<DanaG> Is there a good Amarok-equivalent for Gnome?
<thoreauputic> Fenster: no, works fine in gnome
<Toma-> brb
<Fenster> ok
<virogenesis> yes but can run it in gnome but why bother when bmpx exists
<DanaG> Amarok is essentially the ONLY qt.KDE aoo I use.
<thoreauputic> Fenster: just looks different ( qt not gtk2)
<Fenster> virogenesis, I want a foobar clone
<DanaG> Does BMPx have the media library (folder views, not by tags)?
<zim_> please some one tell me what I am missing about iFolders that i am the only on who can wait to see a .deb
<virogenesis> ahhh
* silverpower pulls out a spanner and starts beating dpkg. This broken dependency garbage is getting old.
<HeathenDan> i won't let linux to write/touch ntfs partitions
<Fenster> HeathenDan, Im thinking about converting my ntfs drives... is that a daunting task?
<waspius> anyone know an easy firewall to use??or basically an interface for iptables?
<anabain> is it possible to use an usb stick to make it a bootable DOS system from ubuntu64? I want to update my motherboard BIOS...
<thoreauputic> waspius: firestarter is easy
<zim_> waspius look at firestarter
<ynef> waspius: I've heard good things about firestarter
<ynef> heh :)
<zim_> 3 good things about it
<thoreauputic> well looks like we have a winner...
<zim_> :)
<HeathenDan> convert to what? ext2/3? fat?
<Fenster> ext3 I guess
<waspius> ok thanx allot
<DanaG> What is firestarteer?
<DanaG> oh, firewall.
<Fenster> I am using a ntfs driver now.. and people say it isnt too safe
<flaca> God morning evrybody!! Oh my god it rains !
<zim_> conf tool for iptables
<zim_> it is not a firewall it just makes the conf easy
<HeathenDan> is there existing data in those ntfs? if so, back them up. you may have to destroy and reconstruct the partition
<virogenesis> nah don't think it does DanaG bmpx uses tags but what it does do is tag correctly so even using tags is alright
<linux_user400354> waspius: if you are using gnome, you can use firestarter
<nopcode> omg i was thinking its called "breezy beaver" all the time and wondered how many americans would be upset by that :D
<nopcode> badger, ok ;P
<HeathenDan> the non-win ones
<waspius> linux_user400354: i am using kde
<zim_> that will be 4 good things and counting
<linux_user400354> waspius: there are many good scripts to setup iptables for you
<zim_> is there somthing in kcontrol
<DanaG> The issue is, all of my media is on NTFS, and not all of it is entirely correctly tagged.
<ynef> waspius: and, really, iptables itself isn't too hard either :)
<virogenesis> Fenster, http://futurepast.free.fr/aeon1.jpg
<zim_> look in "kdesu kcontrol"
<virogenesis> have a look at that
<Fenster> ya that looks pretty good
<zim_> anyway back to my Q
<waspius> ynef: how do i setup iptables
<waspius> ?
<zim_> why am i the only one shouting about iFolders
<ynef> waspius: there are good docs at netfilter.org
<zim_> am i missing somthing
<nopcode> because mac is teh gay? ;P
<waspius> ynef: ok thanx
<Direc> Toma-: Worked now
<virogenesis> that was Aeon :)
<Toma-> Direc: hmmm. dumbass router had blocked my ports. and someone unplugged my videocam :|
<Toma-> Direc: all is well. :D
<ShaggyDog> any one been able to mount a sony vaio built-in memory stick (dapper)?
<Direc> Toma-: :D OK, thanks for the test! Works easy enough for even my mom!
<zim_> ShaggyDog my friend has tried for days no luck
<Toma-> yeh, i set mine up for my mum to see relatives in england
<ShaggyDog> thanks, keep trying!
<oblib> Question: I submitted a bug, and someone reported the "fix commited." What does that mean, and when will gamecon work in Dapper? See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55355
<y3it221_klce> whats PNPmode
<nopcode> how do i reinstall grub under ubuntu?
<nopcode> or will that be done automatically when a dist-upgrade updates grub?
<exs_> I'm using standard VESA driver and it's OK, but it's only 1024x768. I'm using laptop so it's not a problem but how do I set it to 1280?.. With mepis I went into a text file.
<fyrestrtr> what kind of video card do you have?
<Luck> I have Totem installed with win32 codecs thanks easyubuntu. I can play wma files but it dosen't want to play asf files. Does totem support them?
<senakay> has anyone else had troubles getting themes to be automatically picked up by drupal on dapper?
<Luck> How play asf files without mplayer?
<stray_77> luck, as far as i know you can play anything but windows drm files
<stray_77> digital rights management
<rixth> DOes anyone know the maximum length of a SATA cable?
<Fenster> 3 yards
<Luck> I have realplayer too. It doesnt support too.
<amias> rixth, google does
<exs_> How do I edit a file with text editor under root privlages?
<senakay> couldn't find any reference in the forums, and /usr/share/doc/drupal/README.Debian.gz was no help :-)
<amias> exs_, sudo nano /path/to/file
<stray_77> SATA cables are 7 wire 7 pin versus the 80 wire 40 pin parallel ribbons. 1 meter (39inch) max length cables are easy to route in todays tight tower confines.
<senakay> exs_: sudo vi file
<exs_> thanks man
<Luck> stray_77: What does "drm" mean?
<stray_77> SATA cables are 7 wire 7 pin versus the 80 wire 40 pin parallel ribbons. 1 meter (39inch) max length cables are easy to route in todays tight tower confines.
<stray_77> digital rights management
<amias> senakay, vi is cool but for someone who doesn't know sudo nano is probably a better bet
<Luck> exs: gksudo gedit file
<Fenster> doh.. there is no media player classic for linux
<rixth> Erg. Only 1 meter.
<virogenesis> digital restriction manaagement
<senakay> cmon, someone has to have setup drupal on ubuntu :-)
<oblib> Question: I submitted a bug, and someone reported the "fix commited." What does that mean, and when will gamecon work in Dapper? See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55355
<exs_> amias: senakay, I've tried that and sadly it opens in the Terminal. You see, I need to open the file with text editor so I can quickly 'find and replace'
<oblib> exs_: sudo gedit file &
<exs_> what's the & mean?
<oblib> open it without tying up the terminal
<oblib> spawn the process
<senakay> 'background'
<exs_> oblib:  nevermind, it worked :) thanks!
<Fenster> holy shiat
<Fenster> amarok is awesome
<ompaul> oblib, ask in #ubuntu_bugs for the full process it may make it into the next . release (6.06.2)
<scud> my synaptic isnt working
<scud> http://pastebin.ca/138692
<ompaul> scud, you compiz user you
<phos> scud, you running compiz?
<oblib> ompaul: no one is there
<scud> yes
<DBO> scud, yep i know your issue
<ompaul> oblib, I am but I am not reading it :)
<scud> but its not running at the moment
<phos> yeah, it breaks anyway
<DBO> scud, we have lots of work to do to fix this
<scud> gotcha
<DBO> scud, meet me in #ubuntu-xgl
<DBO> we will handle it there
<scud> ok
<silverpower> aaaaaugh! This is truly a sick joke. No matter what I do, I cannot tell it to ignore the accursed dependency. pygame is dependent on a library, but the name of the lib has changed recently. The ABI is the same, so it'd work if I could get the accursed thing to install.
<ompaul> DBO, wikise it? cos it looks like lots of folks are about to get that as an issue
<DBO> ompaul, unless you can figure out how to get aptitude to give uniform results to everyone...
<DanaG> drupal?
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<oblib> ompaul: so who am I supposed to ask?
<senakay> danag: yep
<senakay> drupal?
<Fenster> anyone recommend a good gui based ftp app for gnome
<mrkinder> Hi all. I've just reinstalled ubuntu 32 bit after realising 64 bit wasn't really as much fun as it sounded, but I have to reinstall my ati drivers and I don't have the tutorial page that someone helpfully gave me bookmarked anymore. Anyone know what I mean?
<DBO> ompaul, btw, if you see people give the symlink fix in here for this issue, slap them upside the head, ok?
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrkinder> ah, thanks muchly
<exs_> I'm using text editor in Terminal to edit my xorg.conf file, but I have no idea how to save it. When I look down I see "WriteOut" which I preusme is the correct option, but I don't understand how to use that command. It displays; ^O
<ompaul> oblib, you ask and then you wait if someone picks up on it great, this is the way of irc. however have you got  dapper-updates enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Luck> exs:ZZ
<Luck> exs_:qw
<fyrestrtr> exs_: ^ means ctrl, so ^O mean ctrl+O
<oblib> yeah, but no one shows up as being in the room. Well one guy just showed up
<fyrestrtr> Luck: he's on pico :P
<exs_> fyrestrtr:  ohh thanks
<senakay> danag: the dapper package is great, and there are two themes available for dapper, but usually you just drop additional downloaded drupal themes into (drupal home)/themes. I've tried that, /etc/drupal/themes and /usr/local/share/drupal/themes (as per README.Debian.gz) and it still wont work
<Luck> soryy
<senakay> two pre-packaged themes i mean
<senakay> no errors in apache logs, nada.
<oblib> ompaul: no I don't have dapper-updates enabled
* rixth wonders why SCSI HDDs are so pricey
<virogenesis> because they are scsi :)
<ompaul> oblib, then you won't get it if it is fixed
<ompaul> in dapper
<virogenesis> scsi devices have always been pricey
<ompaul> oblib, the other updates are purely security
<oblib> ompaul: what do I add?
<voidy> greetings
<voidy> i have just installed ubuntu from a hoary dvd i got ages ago..
<voidy> it's because my gentoo has had a slight disaster
<voidy> i'm wondering if anying can help me get my kernel compiling
<rixth> virogenesis, but what is really different apart from the interface? They are more or less the same internally
<ompaul> oblib, paste your sources.list in pastebin paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll fix it for you - I will be missing for 10 minutes
<voidy> it's complaining about missing definitions from the kernel-headers, but i swear the headers are installed..
<rixth> Though some rotate at 10k.
<voidy> i also need to know how i can do an apt-get upgrade to the latest versions... at the moment i seem to be limited to hoary stuff.
<Noia> Any way to get audio working on Flash properly?
<oblib> ompaul: nm, it's here: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<silverpower> rixth, they're just higher-grade.
<Noia> at the moment its only worked once, and that was _during_ a software upgrade =\
<ompaul> oblib, remove the # from infront of it
* ompaul now goes missing 
<oblib> ompaul: there is no #
<voidy> this is my first day of ubuntu.. it's not ideal, but i'm happy to use it if i can get it working to the spec i need..
<silverpower> Though I do believe that even with the higher-grade components and the revised controller boards, they're still overcharging.
<FirstStrike> void^: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<voidy> the distro isn't so important to me... just getting kernel 2.6.14+ on there is, and all the python/gnome dev libraries i need
<voidy> FirstStrike: cool, tanks
* silverpower was pretty annoyed when she went to price drives for her Sparc.
<FirstStrike> voidy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<binks_> hi peeps has anyone had any problems with dvdauthor not making good dvd files e the menu i think is broken
<BlueEagle> firststrike: wouldn't he need to update his sources.list before running dist-upgrade?
<Warbo> I am REALLY REALLY having problems with GRUB. It refuses to install onto a USB drive
<FirstStrike> yes, you're right.
<FirstStrike> sudo apt-get update
<voidy> FirstStrike: that's still all hoary stuff i'm afraid..  what is the latest version?  i just need to add it to apt-sources yes?
<FirstStrike> dapper
<voidy> righto
<Jeeves__> Hello, very new to linux and having some problems installing apache, can anyone help?
<BlueEagle> voidy: Should your upgrade fail then you migth want to get the latest install cd 6.06.1 (dapper drake).
<silverpower> voidy, do be careful. To get to Dapper, you've got to upgrade to Badger, then upgrade to Dapper. And expect much wailing and gnashing of teeth, if it fails it's going to fail spectacularly in ways that'll make reach for your Gentoo install media.
<silverpower> *make you
<BlueEagle> voidy: Thing is that you've got breezy between hoary and dapper. Not sure how upgrading hoary->dapper would work. :)
<nopcode> silverpower: i've reached for debootstrap
<voidy> hehe... i'm on dialup :)  this is going to be painful whatever i do :)
<silverpower> !
<nopcode> silverpower: got a remote server... i cant see what wrong.
<FirstStrike> good luck :>
<nopcode> that's really annoying
<nopcode> so i rather go to debian
<silverpower> Ouch.
<Jeeves__> it's ok seams to have sorted itself!
<BlueEagle> voidy: If you've got a friend with *dsl then you might want to go there and d/l the latest install cd. :)
<nopcode> we're i'm not being force to obey to releases ;P
<voidy> maybe i should be content with not being able to develop anything all weekend and then get an iso at work on monday..
<Warbo> nopcode: Since there aren't any for ages
<silverpower> nopcode, well, voidy is/was a Gentoo user, so...
<scud> DBO: thanks man, that worked. you rock
<nopcode> Warbo: there's dist-upgrade ;P
<voidy> i guess i need to work on making my code windoze compatible too ;)
<scud> DBO: should make a wikipage on that
<nopcode> voidy: what code?
<DBO> scud, i should, but it doesnt work the same for everyone
<Warbo> Anybody? GRUB?
<y3it221_klce> my Ubuntu installation is slow
<voidy> it's a bit like zonealarm.  with netstat too
<firepol> hi, can i upgrade an outdated version of breezy directly to dapper? or should i first apt-get upgrade , then modify the sources.list to dappet and then apt-get upgrade again?
<bakytn> should i download Kubuntu 6.06.1 or i can just update my 6.06 ?
<scud> DBO: i figured :(
<nopcode> voidy: personal firewalls are nonsene
<nopcode> nonsense
<BlueEagle> warbo: are you on the installation cd or have you booted linux?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > firepol
<auxi> nopcode, why do you say that ?
<voidy> it has a distributed backend/gui, i'm making it for monitoring dedicated servers at work
<BlueEagle> warbo: Is the USB drive correctly detected?
<Warbo> BlueEagle: On the live CD, with an installation chrooted
<BlueEagle> warbo: How many harddisks have you got on your system?
<voidy> I'm not going to comment on that, nop
<Warbo> installation is on the USB drive, and was done using debootstrap
<Warbo> 1
<Warbo> device.map says hd0 is hda and hd1 is sda
<BlueEagle> warbo: when you run sudo grub and on the grub platform type 'root (hd' and then hit tab do you see your usb drive listed?
<ompaul> oblib, so it is enabled
<oblib> ompaul: looks like
<silverpower> nopcode, personal firewalls are useful for controlling what your Windows install is and is not allowed to do. I'd rather have a hardware-based firewall, though.
<nopcode> ehrm
<nopcode> if you dont want anything to listen on a port DONT START THAT SERVICE
<nopcode> ...
<nopcode> i thought that was simple enough
<Warbo> BlueEagle: Expect some time-delay since I am acting as proxy for someone
<nopcode> no, we need something at ip-level!
<voidy> nopcode: windows doesn't need another personal firewall, however, the gui part is going to work on windows for monitoring dedicated linux servers
<nopcode> voidy: yeah i was figuring you'd be doing it for linux
<nopcode> but still that personal firewall stuff is bullshit
<BlueEagle> nopcode: Please concider that not all people know what a service is and may of them think it's a good idea to click "yes" on anything that looks remotely like a dialog box.
<Breg> anyone know how to update the bios of a dell laptop?
<voidy> nopcode: that sounds quite naive.  there are other 3500 servers at work, and to configure the ciscos for all theie individual needs would be ridiculous
<nopcode> just bind bind a service to the interface if you want to stop people from using it!
<voidy> s/other/over/
<BlueEagle> warbo: Why isn't that person here him/herself?
<Thor> nopcode, what about restricting certain services to certain subnets, woulden't you need a firewall then ?
<nopcode> dont bind even
<nopcode> Thor: subnets - yeah sure
<nopcode> Thor: i was talking about "personal" firewalls for workstations directly connected to the 'net
<firepol> thank you fyrestrtr
<nopcode> there firewalling makes no sense
<Thor> nopcode, Oh, right
<Thor> nopcode, my bad
<dahump> can anyone help a kubuntu newbie?
<voidy> the only zonealarm thing that it relates to is flashing up dialogs when a new connection is attempted to the box. it then allows you to yes or no it, as well as setting up rules pertaining to the connection
<Blissex> dahump: no, it is hopeless :-). Unless they ask specific questions :-).
<BlueEagle> nopcode: I reserve my right to disagree because a personal firewall that also blocks outbound connections can help limit the functionality of trojan horses that attempts to phone home on ports that are usually not in use and they can restrict a bot herders ability to connect to your system to control such a trojan horse.
<dahump> hmmmm, I have so many it's hard to know where to begin.....
<abhinay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20981 Help please !
<dahump> Does anyone know why my networked kubuntu box gets much slower connection to internet than my Windows machine?
<nopcode> BlueEagle: the trojan horse shouldn't even be on your box
<nopcode> BlueEagle: if it is, your security is broken anyways
<Warbo> BlueEagle: Good question. Anyway, "root (hd"<tab> just gives prompt with "root (hd" on it, no results
<PurpleTet> http://www.thenewsh.com/~newsham/x/art/im_getting_sued.gif
<Breg> nobody ever patched the bios of a dell laptop?
<voidy> i also have provision in the code for blocking things depending on the process and user that initiated them, as well as detecting DoS and mangling packets
<BlueEagle> warbo: chrooted you say? Did you remember to bind-mount /proc to your chrooted system?
<Warbo> BlueEagle: Yes, and /dev
<voidy> that's not in the stable code though
<Warbo> well, first time we tried I bound /proc, this time /proc is mounted directly in there
<rixth> PurpleTet, ...huh hahaha
<mrkinder> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrkinder> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rixth> PurpleTet, counter sue for bandwidth costs
<brk3> hi, would anyone be kind enough to give their opinion on wheter these types of devices would be supported by linux?: http://search.ebay.ie/usb-sound-adapter_W0QQfromZR40
<dahump> Hmmm. could it possibly be my linux NIC driver?
<silverpower> BlueEagle, exactly. On a Windows machine, there's no real way to know *what* the current state of a typical workstation is security-wise. If you detect a trojan that way, you can reach for the cable, unplug and nuke the install.
<rixth> !msgthebot > mrkinder
<brk3> hi, would anyone be kind enough to give their opinion on wheter these types of devices would be supported by linux?: http://search.ebay.ie/usb-sound-adapter_W0QQfromZR40
<dahump> Does anyone know why my networked kubuntu box gets much slower connection to internet than my Windows machine?
<mrkinder> None of this is the same as last time, before I could just click a few things in the synaptic manager and get ati acceleration, these howtos are way more complicated than that
<BlueEagle> warbo: are you sure grub is started with root privileges? (ie. sudo grub)
<voidy> brk3: would you be kind enough to wait for at least a minute or two for an answer?
<BlueEagle> warbo: If it's not started with root privileges it will not cause an error but it will not list any discs with root (hd{TAB}
<dahump> if that was for me, of course I will. Sorry
<Warbo> BlueEagle: Yes. The chroot logs in as root by default anyway, but I've tried sudo and no sudo
<mrkinder> Does anyone know what I mean? I just want to get the radeon working without manually configuring drivers and breaking things and what not
<voidy> ah.. i've just remembered an oldish, and functional gentoo install that i have in a folder on my old root
<Warbo> mrkinder: You mean DRI driver "radeon"
<Warbo> ?
<voidy> i'm afraid my ubuntu partition is a marked man...
<BlueEagle> warbo: what does fdisk -l tell you about the disks? Can it find them? (Still in the chroot environment)
<voidy> well, it was nice joining the ubuntu crowd for a couple of hours..
<voidy> must get back to my coding somehow..
<mrkinder> possibly, but I'd have to know what you meant by that. If DRI means "click there, click there, reboot" then yes?
<silverpower> voidy, ahahah. :)
<voidy> thanks for the help guys .. who knows. i might get an ubuntu disc one of these days :)
<voidy> sudo reboot
<brk3> voidy: sorry, thought i only asked once? just asked in a few channels to increase my chance of finding someone who know the answer
<BlueEagle> voidy: You can have them shipped to you for free
* silverpower is about to throw in the towel herself wrt Ubuntu.
<voidy> oops.. swear i pressed all-left then hehe
<Killeroid> PurpleTet: lol, thats really hilarious.What a mor*n. I can beleive he actually threatened to sue you
<Killeroid> *can't
<voidy> BlueEagle: good plan, my friend took them up on the offer quite a while ago now too
<mrkinder> Any ideas Warbo?
<BlueEagle> warbo: if (since) it cannot find them either you might be missing device nodes. If they are scsi or sata disks I'd not bind-mount /dev but rather copy over /dev/sd* to your chrooted dev/
<silverpower> voidy, takes a few weeks, though.
<Warbo> fdisk -l works fine
<BlueEagle> voidy: It took three weeks to get them from Holland to Norway. :)
<BlueEagle> warbo: o'rly?
<Warbo> and he doesn't have mIRC installed, so he is not in here
<BlueEagle> warbo: irssi should work from the chroot environment
<firepol> is it possible to install kububntu.desktop without installing all the dependencies? i want to upgrade from breezy to dapper. but if i upgrade my actual breezy it will be upgraded again, resulting in 2 downloads instead of one
<Warbo> GAIM should work from LiveCD environment
<waspius> i opened kdiskfree and for some reason i have 3 more dev than what i should..udev,varlock,varrun 220.1mb each..anyone know what they are?
<voidy> actually. i'll put it on to my 80g sata
<bbrazil> waspius: they're just RAM disks
<sleepingcreep> hi all
<BlueEagle> warbo: and make sure he types 'root (hd' and then press TAB not 'root(hd' and then press tab. And make sure he doesn't actually type the quotes.
<Warbo> yes, I am pretty sure he did
<snoops> PurpleTet indeed, that is hilarious.. have you replied?
<sleepingcreep> i'v a little problem with flash and firefox... i'v no sound from flash animations
<voidy> the only thing debian-like that i'm not fond of is separating runtime and dev libraries...
<Warbo> device.map gives hd0 and hd1, but using them as root says filesystem type unknown
<voidy> i must prefer having it the way that it'd be if you installed everything from source..
<PurpleTet> its not me:P someone else hehehe\
<voidy> much*
<BlueEagle> warbo: omg
<voidy> other than that, debian is cool..
<dahump> anyone use amarok in here? It shows that I am receiving a radio stream, but there is no sound. THe sound system works fine. Is there a plugin or something that I need?
<BlueEagle> warbo: he shouldn't try to use them as the root system
<PurpleTet> http://www.thenewsh.com/~newsham/x/art/barbie/
<sleepingcreep> there is someone that can help me?
<voidy> much better than rpm based distros
<BlueEagle> warbo: All I need to know is how many hd's grub detects.
<BlueEagle> warbo: Now how many harddisks has this man got? (Not counting the usb drive ofcourse)
<Flamekebab> hmm
<Flamekebab> synaptic is refusing to open
<Warbo> 1 internal HD, 1 USB stick
<Flamekebab> it's saying synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<waspius> bbrazil: which means?
<BlueEagle> warbo: ok. Very good.
<Flamekebab> any suggestions?
<BlueEagle> warbo: which partition is his root partition?
<voidy> Flamekebab: try locate libvte.so.  and see what you've got already
<Warbo> sda1
<voidy> you might just be able to use a symbolic link to a later version of the lib
<BlueEagle> warbo: they have him type: root (hd0,0)
<PurpleTet> http://www.thenewsh.com/~newsham/x/art/girlsevil.gif
<BlueEagle> warbo: and then have him type setup (hd1)
<BlueEagle> warbo: that should set up his usb device to boot linux from /dev/sda1
<Flamekebab> voidy - how do I find it? (a silly question, but an honest one!)
<voidy> Flamekebab: type this
<voidy> locate libvte.so.
<voidy> or probably just
<Flamekebab> okays
<Flamekebab> done that
<voidy> ls /usr/lib/libvtes.so.  <press tab a couple of times>
<Flamekebab> I've got a location
<Flamekebab> locate libvte.so.
* Flamekebab swears
<voidy> what version is the one with the longest version number
<Flamekebab> /usr/lib/libvte.so.9.1.2
<Flamekebab> /usr/lib/libvte.so.9
<Flamekebab> I'd assume the first would be the newest
<voidy> well, try
<voidy> ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9.1.2 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<voidy> if it doesn't work remove the link
<voidy> it's worth a go though for a quick dirty fix
<Flamekebab> what will that command do?
<voidy> it creates a symbolic link to the 9.1.2 file
<Raskall> hmm.. in the dapper installer, will resizing an ntfs partition to make room take long time without any obvious disk activity?
<Flamekebab> okays, voidy, thank you, I'll give it a go
<Flamekebab> I like to ask questions so I'll learn something
<Flamekebab> just so you know, I'm not questioning whether it's the right thing to do
<voidy> Flamekebab: well, doing that could be expected..
<Flamekebab> voidy, woo! It worked
<Flamekebab> thanks!
<voidy> cool :)
<Flamekebab> just so I know, how did that fix it?
<mrDaniel> is there a way to approve a folder in ubuntu and than acces under windows?
<nathansnook> is it better to run i686 kernel or stock that comes install with base unbuntu i386
<BlueEagle> flamekebab: it told any applications that looks for libvte.so.4 to use libvte.9.1.2 instead
<mrDaniel> i mean a approve-process like it exists under windows
<voidy> the program was looking for libvte.so.4, but it didn't exist, so you just create a link to the .so.9 version, and it used that instead...
<rixxon> can i prevent memory leaks, for example restrict processes to X megabytes of memory?
<Flamekebab> voidy, excellent, and thank you too BlueEagle
<DanaG> SATA is unshielded!
<Flamekebab> I live and learn!
<voidy> in unix you learn more than you live haha
<DanaG> Closest thing to mplayerc is VLC.
<Liohs> ok im trying to install rtorrnet and its saying im missing the openssl crypto libs
<BlueEagle> flamekebab: It did almost the same thing as copying the file and renaming it to libvte.so.4 but it doesn't waste that much disk space afaik.
<Flamekebab> voidy, life without learning wouldn't be fun!
<voidy> get openssl-dev or something like that?
<voidy> i don't know, i haven't got a clue about umbongo :)
<voidy> ubuntu i mean ;)
<Liohs> i just spent an hour compileing openssl
* Flamekebab chuckles
<Liohs> >.>
<Liohs> ok
<DanaG> What IS drupal>
<DanaG> ?
<Flamekebab> now to see about getting things up and running on my other laptop!
* Flamekebab gets back to work
<BlueEagle> warbo: Did that work at all?
<Flamekebab> oh and delightful university paperwork..
<Liohs> checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: Could not find openssl's crypto library
<Liohs> configure: line 15127: exit: try: numeric argument required
<oblib> what is the "usplash_fifo" file in my root directory? Can I delete it? I don't like not being able to tab-complete /usr
<Liohs> and theres no open ssl dev on the open ssl site
<oblib> It wasn't there in Breezy
<voidy> Liohs: when you compiled openssl, did you use ./configure targettype, or just ./config  ?
<Liohs> both
<voidy> which one is installed?
<saint_551> Eh, is anyone here having trouble updating?
<Liohs> ./config
<sladen> oblib: yes, you can delete it.  There's a bug report open
<voidy> is it installed in /usr/local/ or /usr ?
<Liohs> usr/local/openssl
<oblib> sladen: meaning that its presence is a bug?
<corndog_> I'm having a problem with amaroK, when I fill a playlist or try to play a song it just skips over the song and says playlist finished. Is amarok KDE only?
<voidy> Liohs: you probably have to provide the location of it in the ./configure that you're doing now
<voidy> try ./configure --help
<Liohs> ok
<BlueEagle> oblib: ls -l /usplash_fifo
<BlueEagle> oblib: ie. what type of file is it?
<_jvbryne> Tearing my hair out: Setup Twinview and the virtual resolution is now 2560x1024. Really nice, except gnome ofc centers all dialogs/windows - thus they are split over the edge between the monitors. Are there any way to constrain gnome to one monitor?
<adminx> Just checked updating and one repo was not found.
<Liohs> voidy: not sure how to do that
<oblib> BlueEagle: prw-r-----
<saint_551> Stupid XGL shift-backspace. :/
<voidy> _jvbryne:  you need to enable xinerama
<Liohs> looking at the help now
<Liohs> its not too helpfull
<saint_551> So, is anyone else having trouble updating?
<voidy> have you read the readmes?
<BlueEagle> oblib: have you got an usplash_fifo in your /dev directory?
<Liohs> nm
<oblib> BlueEagle: what does the p mean?
<Liohs> think i found it
<Liohs> XD
<Liohs> --with-openssl=PATH
<Liohs> so it would do
<voidy> sounds about right :)
<oblib> BlueEagle: no I don't have one in /dev
<nearfar> I have source tarball for new release of a software (glade-3 for example). Now I want to build it. But, how do I install it in such a way that it is installed as a .deb so Ubuntu won't replace it with lesser version from its repository?
<Liohs> --with-openssl=/usr/local/openssl ?
<nearfar> (apart from 'make install')
<voidy> aye ye
<saint_551> I click on the "Install Updates" button, but it only searches for more updates instead, as if I hit the "Check for Updates" button.
<Liohs> ok
<saint_551> Synaptic won't start
<sladen> BlueEagle / oblib:  bug #45435
<PurpleTet> ok, ive install teamspeak on linux with wine, but i cant seem to run it. ( reason why i hav teamspeak on wine is coz i wanna run a plugin that is only works on window )
<BlueEagle> sladen: information on how to look up that bug will also be useful.
<corndog_> Is amaroK KDE only? If so can anyone suggest another mp3 player that has similiar functionality?
<Flamekebab> corndog_, amaroK will run just fine under Gnome
<saint_551> amaroK can run on Gnome, but you need KDE libs
<Flamekebab> and I'd assume XFCE too
<HeathenDan> amarok can work in gnome, but you will dl a lot of dependencies
<DanaG> You actually don't need very much of KDE for Amarok.
<JhonnyB> hi
<corndog_> Ok, I'll try to install those.. it just skips over my songs instead of playing.
<JhonnyB> is blue eagle here
<saint_551> If you're trying to stay strictly Gnome, there's rhythmbox
<DanaG> baah, no folder views.
<Flamekebab> JhonnyB, higher!
<Flamekebab> yeah, he's around JhonnyB
<JhonnyB> warbo
<sladen> BlueEagle: https://launchpad.net/bugs/45435   normally there's an IRC bot that does it automatically, but it doesn't appear to be doing it today
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: blueeagle is written in one word if you want it to highlight in my IRC client.
<BlueEagle> sladen: thanks.
<saint_551> so... Anyone else having problems updating?
<saint_551> Or am I the only one? ;/
<JhonnyB> i was talkin to warbo on msn
<JhonnyB> we tryn to install ubuntu on usb
<tearfate> is it possible for me to connect to internet via bluetooth from windowxp to ubuntu (pc to pc not gprs)?
<saint_551> wait...
<saint_551> What is libvte?
<mirzapirza> i have an old laptop with a netgear wifi pc card, what are the chances of that working under ubuntu?
<Flamekebab> saint_551, I just had a problem with libvte
<Flamekebab> and we fixed it
<BlueEagle> oblib: ok, a workaround is to add a command to remove it at boot time. The file will most likely have root:root privileges so you can't remove it in .bashrc for your regular user.
<BlueEagle> oblib: The file will be re-created at every boot so you can delete it at will.
<DanaG> What's the PC card?
<oblib> BlueEagle: so I will just add a command to bootmisc.sh
<corndog_> Got it working, needed libxine-extracodecs. Thanks for the help guys.
<saint_551> Flamekebab: So I just need to wait for the update for that, and upgrade through the console?
<BlueEagle> oblib: hang on. Let me double check that.
<BlueEagle> oblib: First try to rename it to .usplash_fifo
<Flamekebab> saint_551, is synaptic not opening for you?
<saint_551> Not at all
<saint_551> Nor will system updates work
<BlueEagle> oblib: if it's recreated as usplash_fifo on the next boot then you can add a command to delete it in bootmisc.
<saint_551> apt-get still works
<Flamekebab> okays, saint_551, if you try and launch synaptic from the console, what do you get?
<saint_551> It can't find libvte
<oblib> BlueEagle: will do. thanks for the help (and sladen)
<Flamekebab> right-o
<saint_551> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flamekebab> I've a solution for that, thanks to voidy
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: If you want me to read what you write please prefix the lines with blueeagle:
<katrine> how do i install an rpm package on an ubuntu system?
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: if you don't then the lines do not highlight in my IRC client and I will probably miss them.
<Flamekebab> saint_551, type the following
<Flamekebab> locate libvte.so
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: Now about installing grub to USB, did it work?
<Flamekebab> and then tell me which files it lists
<saint_551> I'm getting /usr/lib/libvte.so.9[.1.2| ] 
<Flamekebab> okays, excellent
<Flamekebab> same as me
<keithhhh> Where does gaim install too?  I want to change the default sounds ;)
<Flamekebab> type the following:
<Flamekebab> ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9.1.2 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<Thunderpants> katrine, use alien to convert the rpm into a deb
<Healot> whereis gaim >> keithhhh
<Flamekebab> (I'm not sure, but you might need to use sudo for that)
<saint_551> I love you.
<saint_551> Just kidding, of course. But thanks
<Flamekebab> hehe
<Flamekebab> s'okay
<Flamekebab> I didn't make the solution!
<Flamekebab> I merely passed it on
<Flamekebab> voidy gave me it
<Flamekebab> and it worked for me
<katrine> Thunderpants: do i have do apt-get alien? and isn't this a really hard way to do it?
<saint_551> voidy: thanks. :)
<saint_551> I was thinking I was rooted :o
<Flamekebab> hehe
<Whitelighter> Anyone here had experience installing ubuntu onto an encrypted root partition?
<Flamekebab> I'm currently trying to get dapper xubuntu up and running on a laptop without USB booting support and no cdrom drive!
<Flamekebab> succeeding so far!
<Thunderpants> yes apt-get katrine , other than that i dont know as i have never used it
<katrine> Thunderpants: i haven't fixed my repositories you see.. where is this file located?
<Thunderpants> katrine, one mo
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Hello, I'm back
<Thunderpants> katrine, not sure which repo its in
<saint_551> Thanks for all the help
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: USB keydrive that can boot as USB-HDD device. Make sure you read the product specification, only some USB flash sticks support this feature. (or see this 4/05 review on Ars Technica http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/flash2005.ars . Only 3 of 10 reviewed sticks are bootable.)
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: so make sure your USB stick can be booted.
<katrine> Thunderpants: kk, thanks
<Thunderpants> yvw :)
<Warbo> BlueEagle: He booted KNOPPIX from it apparently
<^Lynx^> hello, i've got a question. i want to install new nvidia drivers which force me to go change to root. after i did that with sudo -i I cannot change or list the directories or files in the terminal
<^Lynx^> -change
<BlueEagle> warbo: Then have him follow the knoppix how-to but alter the menu.lst to reflect the one of ubuntu and copy over the ubuntu kernels. http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/USB_Based_FAQ
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I have no sound in flash - isnt this a common bug?
<JhonnyB> here now
<^Lynx^> oh nevermind my question
<adminx> Yes
<Warbo> Can anyone help me diagnose a problem? I've been trying for ages. AIGLX is preferred.....
<adminx> very commen
<Warbo> nox-Hand: Yes, get onto Adobe about it
<adminx> There is a fix on ubuntu forums
<roda> Hi, I need a decent application which allows me to record my screen into a video file - any suggestions?
<nox-Hand> Warbo, Right..so, I am gussing its an unsolvable bug, that some pepople get, so we shold send hate-mail to adobe?
<mrDaniel> file access form ubuntu to windows is easy, but how I establishe file acces from windows to ubuntu?
<Warbo> roda: pyvnc2swf (does MPEG), Istanbul, Gvidcap
<roda> thx Warbo, i'll try
<mrDaniel> to anyone know a HOWTO or Tutorial for this?
<mrDaniel> or a workaround???
<NotThoughtPolice> wtf is a ubuntu?
<adminx> Ubuntu is a Linux Distro
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BlueEagle> jhonnyb: I found another how-to but it's in german.
<Thaur> NotThoughtPolice, haha, best question ever
<Blissex> mrDaniel: http://FS-driver.org/ might help.
<mrDaniel> ??? which channel is this???
<NotThoughtPolice> i just got wasted and stumbled in here
<NotThoughtPolice> i'm not sure why
<nox-Hand> Is that a yes? Flash with no sound cannot be fixed?
<adminx> Or do you mean the meaning of the word?
<NotThoughtPolice> is it finnish or something weird like that?
<Thaur> NotThoughtPolice, yes.
<roda> Warbo do you know any good multimedia repositories for atp which offers me those applications?
<roda> apt*
<peace-keeper> any idea what's wrong if my soundcard mixes only in mono ?
<adminx> I thnk it means Harmony or unity .
<nox-Hand> :/
<NotThoughtPolice> that's swell
<Warbo> roda: Istanbul is in Ubuntu, other than that I would google. pyvnc2swf doesn't run in Dapper's pygame version, so I debootstrapped a Breezy install just to run it
<snoops> hey is there a way to view all symbolic links and hardlinks on my system in one nice and easy command?
<Warbo> JhonnyB: Ask someone about loadlin
<Blissex> snoops: yes.
<solus_>  hey everyone, anyone with a knowledge of 6.06 and monitor problems would be great to talk to at the moment, lol
<snoops> sweet Blissex, what's the command?
<Blissex> snoops: 'man find' :-)
<nismos> sb help me, ubuntu is my primary desktop and it doesnt boot after a power failure
<nismos> booting freezes after this:
<nismos> local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)ne 6: setLEDAsusWireless: Command n
<Blissex> snoops: you could try 'find / -type l -o "(" -type f -a -links +1 ")"'
<nismos> ubuntu is my primary desktop and it doesnt boot after a power failure
<JhonnyB> hey guyz anyone help me out with loading ubuntu from usb stick?
<nismos> booting does not go beyond this:
<nismos> local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)ne 6: setLEDAsusWireless: Command n
<Mez> nismus - try not to repeat yourself please
<nismos> sorry
<snoops> hmm excellent, thanks Blissex.. would that find just symbolic links or symbolic + hard links?
<Blissex> snoops: both. Note that I think you don't know what a hard link is... Otherwise you would not be asking that question.
<nismos> I guess I will go back to M$ XP
<Healot> sure
<ych> help, my internet refuses to work, i can't look up any hostnames
<CokeNCode> ok guys, quick question, i installed an smtp server
<ych> however i set my router as DNS
<CokeNCode> and i can connect to find fine on my local machine
<CokeNCode> but i can't access it remotely
<CokeNCode> from a pc on the same network
<CokeNCode> what do i need to do ?
<CokeNCode> nmap shows the port as being open
<Healot> nismos, if you feel comfortable using Windows XP, then, use it, I recommended Windows XP Professional though :)
<noodle> amarok 1.4.1 running on ubuntu takes 10 seconds to quit :\ anyone know what's up?
<nismos> when Ubuntu worked it was more usable and stable
<nismos> for productivity, multimedia and everything
<mrDaniel> with which program i can extraxt password-protected .rar-files ???
<snoops> Blissex from my understanding they're system wide only, and allow for mirroring a file in another location, so any application using that file, would be linked back to the original location.. symbolic links hold pointers to said file, and can be across systems?
<nismos> the only minus for linux is recovering after a power failure
<Warbo> Who knows someting about loadlin?
<Blissex> snoops: not really... Gotta read a bit more :-)
<Healot> nismos, I really recommend you to stick to Windows XP...
<snoops> k
<Warbo> Particularly, using loadlin on an MSDOS partition to boot an Ubuntu one
<relachs> Hi, can you tell me why the DVD (live and install) is that big comparded to the install only?
<nismos> XP is not as fast as Linux
<nismos> and is always freezing
<nismos> I can't live without apt-get
<Healot> nismos, define fast
<Healot> it's really a matter of handling and OS not the architecture
<Healot> btw, i am using Windows ATm :)
<sa0> hi all
<nismos> Ubuntu boots faster, loads progs faster
<sa0> how to change my acpi signature ?
<relachs> answer is appreciated :P
<CokeNCode> what the hel is wrong with this this
<sa0> nismos, ? than ?
<nismos> than XPO
<nismos> XP
<nismos> XP SP2
<nismos> I got 19 Ubuntu machines in my office
<nismos> one at home
<nismos> and another laptop
<nismos> even my aunt prefers it over XP
<JhonnyB> anyone knows loadlin?
<Healot> JhonnyB, you don't have a bootable CD-ROM drive huh?
<Kyja> I installed vice but dont know where it is :(
<Healot> whereis vice?
<Kyja> yeah
<Kyja> I cant find it.
<JhonnyB> why healot?
<Kyja> and I dont even know the name to launch in terminal
<nismos> is it possible to tell the ubuntu installer not to touch my installed progs and user IDs?
<Healot> no, i mean type "whereis vice" in terminal
<Kyja> tried vice, c54 , cbm
<Healot> dpkg -l vice*
<ochosi> hi everyone
<Kyja> ahhh
<Healot> if you got the package name
<Kyja> I can try
<Healot> dpkg -q <the package name>
<ochosi> i have a usb-keyboard and somehow it doesn't work in ubuntu, although it does in grub and winxp
<ochosi> i have to add: it is not genuine usb but a ps2 keyboard via a ps2>usb adapter
<nismos> wish M$ Windows XP wouldn't crap it's pants after installing 50 programs
<Healot> it doesn't
<mikeubu> anyone have steps to solve mplayer playing sound but not video for cnn website?
<flammifer> is there a way to edit a text file in root that doesn't involve sacrificing virgins to the elder gods?
<Kyja> interesting. I find lots of vice but no binary
<nismos> theres no root in ubuntu AFAIK
<nismos> lol
<Kyja> reinstalling
<Healot> Kyja, grep for something in /usr/bin;/bin/ etc
<flammifer> he refuses to call up gedit, I can't get vi to do anything right, and I don't have anything else (and no access to repositories either)
<nismos> c ya guys
<Kyja> ok thx
<Healot> flammifer, gksudo gedit; enter your password when prompted
<Warbo> Am I the only person out of 809 to be running AIGLX?
<flammifer> nismos, ok, then how do I edit a file in /etc ?
<Healot> for cli program use sudo for F sake
<Healot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jmod> hello I'm have trouble gaining access to my ntfs hard drive it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda1".
<flammifer> Healot, , hmm, sounds better then vi, thanks :)
<Phreakys> hello
<mikeubu> anyone have steps to solve mplayer playing sound but not video for cnn website?
<Phreakys> i just installed kubuntu 6.06 alternate on my laptop, but after installing the desktop won't load
<Healot> flammifer, are you even reading me?
<Healot> nvm
<flammifer> sudo doesn't work
<Phreakys> anyone an idea how to fix it?
<flammifer> Healot, yes, sudo is a good idea, but doesn't work because of hostname problems :P
<Healot> gksudo f???
<Healot> gksudo
<Healot> dude gksudo!@
<Kyja> hey I did a whereis c64 and it returned "c64:"
<Kyja> is that kinda strange?
<flammifer> (though I admit I haden't thought of it. I'm still in the old switch to root for any maintenance problem)
<Warbo> Kyja: You have a very varied network
<Jmod> please PM me if any one has any info?
<Healot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<flammifer> (sudo doesn't work because my machine's name isn't in /etc/hosts :P so i want to edit /etc/conf, unfortunately I'm finding that hard to do for the moment :P)
<Jmod> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mikeubu> I did automatix on two computers, one has mplayer video and sound on cnn, one doesn't have video, just sound
<vinson2> i'm new to ubuntu.... can someone tell me what i need to do to get kermit to show up in synaptic?
* Killeroid is away: Breakfast time
<Healot> vinson: you need package "sesame-street"
<vinson2> Healot: funny guy....
<helmut> Hi. I've got two systems running the same hardware. One Ubuntu and one Debian. Debian was able to use the attached usb printer (Epson Stylus DX4800) just as is (i.e. http://localhost:631/ add printer and so on). With ubuntu this seems significantly more difficult. The ubuntu setup fails to accept any password via that webinterface. I later found out the the printer can also be added via the gnome interface which actually worked. Unfortunately it first prints
<vinson2> Healot: in all seriousness, any idea what i need to do to get packages added to synaptic?
<helmut> Anything using colour looks pretty ugly using ubuntu ...
<Healot> !info kermit
<ubotu> Package kermit does not exist in dapper
<vinson2> :(
<Healot> !find kermit
<ubotu> Found: gkermit, ckermit
<vinson2> ahh
<Noom> does any one know of any 3D packages that works on Ubuntu
<vinson2> Healot: neither of those show up in synaptc though
<Healot> vinson2, i told you that you need sesame street for kermit, and I am not kidding
<Mez> Noom: try blender
<Healot> !info gkermit
<ubotu> gkermit: A serial and network communications package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-4 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 116 kB
<vinson2> component universe?
<Healot> vinson2, enable the universe section of dapper repos, update the repos list
<vinson2> remember i just started using ubuntu today
<vinson2> :)
<Healot> I will not
<Noom> thanks mez, but is there any thing else like autocad, does autocad work on blender becuase i need it for uni
<Noom> *on ubuntu
<Healot> I treat everyone the same
<a_dumb_fake_name> All, I have one of those annoying newbie questions
<Noom> does autocad work on Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Noom: no
<Noom> isnt there a cross platform program that makes it work
<epitaf> erUSUL : not even through wine?
<vinson2> Healot: where do i enable that?
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<a_dumb_fake_name> what causes Firefox to give me a "can't load pages" error an average of every 20 minutes? It will work if I disconnect and reconnect the ethernet connection,
<erUSUL> epitaf: never tried. i've seen in a site that someone made AC LT work in wine
<Healot> !universe
<_n2o_> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu distro at home! It's the best distro i ever use!
<a_dumb_fake_name> which is wired by the way
<vivir> to Trenton, is this you in China ?
<epitaf> erUSUL : ok
<Noom> Is there anyway of making Autocad Work on Ubuntu?
<epitaf> So Noom you might want to check out Wine
<Noom> ok, wine, do you have urls for that info
<epitaf> Don't repeat youself Noom :)
<Noom> sorry epitaf
<epitaf> You can use the Package manger to get it
<epitaf> No prob Noom :)
<a_dumb_fake_name> I reviewed the forums and noticed there are lots of suggestions, all of which I'm frightened to run because I don't know what they do
<Healot> noom: may work with WINE, btw... checkout WINE compatibility page
<erUSUL> !wine > Noom
<a_dumb_fake_name> What's up with Noom getting all the attention?
<droogy> newbie here... is it possible to open programs under sudo permissions?
<Noom> a_dumb_fake_name becuase Im Marks son
<droogy> ie. I want to update azureus and it's internat updater doesn't work.
<Healot> droogy, when you prefix the sudo command :)
<Healot> and enter your password
<erUSUL> a_dumb_fake_name: is only firefox or all net apps?
<droogy> i'm in gnome though
<a_dumb_fake_name> GAIM breaks too, and I can't ping anything when it happens.
<abu> can anyone tell me how to u[grade my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 pls
<abu> upgrade
<a_dumb_fake_name> I just thought I'd check for known issues before replacing my hardware
<BSG75> is there a way to install ubuntu without using the gui?
<Healot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Healot> BSG75, use the alternate install CD?
<wikijeff> droogy: go to a terminal and type 'sudo <program-name>'
<a_dumb_fake_name> but why can I "fix" it by deactivating and reactivating -- every time?
<DanaG> Oh, current versions of AutoCAD use SafeDisc, I believe
<sharperguy> !alternate
<Noom> A good question: I have version "The Hoary Hedgehog" of Ubuntu, If I install that on my PC does it automatically get updated to the Dapper Drake
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<BSG75> I haven't tried that yet .. thank you Healot... I have an old laptop .. it's dieing trying to install via gui
<DanaG> cdac<4-digit-number-I-can't-remember>
<Healot> btw
<Healot> for minimalist setup, download and isntall using the server CD
<oblib> If I compile my own kernel and install it as a .deb package, will apt update it when appropriate, or will I have to manually upgrade my kernel from then on?
<Healot> or use Xubuntu instead
<Healot> left, blah blah
<Blissex> oblib: manually, but there is a command to make a kernel package.
* Ropechoborra is back (gone 06:55:35)
<Ranbee> can someone tell me the name of the 'gnome config tool' - the program which can put the trash on the desktop.
<oblib> Blissex: what's the difference? what's a kernel package
<Healot> iether wiht module-assistant or isntall make-kpkg package
<sharperguy> there is also a kernal autocompiler somewhere
<jrib> Ranbee: gconf-editor
<Blissex> !kpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blissex> !kernel package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !trash > Ranbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wikijeff> What's the best way to get system information such as processor speed and RAM/HD size?
<Ranbee> jrib, thanks
<jrib> Blissex: /msg buotu kernel
<Blissex> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Blissex> oblib:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<oblib> Blissex: thanks
<keithg> I'm only two years older than Linux... wow.
<jrib> wikijeff: lshw is pretty good
<jrib> wikijeff: you can do stuff like 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' as well
<wikijeff> jrib: do I have to run it as root?
<jrib> wikijeff: it gives you more info if you do
<wikijeff> ok, thanks
<Noom> if i install my ubuntu version of  "The Hoary Hedgehog" does it automatically get updated to the Dapper Drake version
<snoops> Blissex thanks for the help before.. find / -type l gets me a list of symbolic links which is great.. one thing though, how can I find say all files which have symbolic links going to them?
<jrib> wikijeff: the 'free -m' command is useful for ram, and free space on your partitions, 'df -h' is useful
<Blissex> snoops: that is not so easy...
<oblib> I have the entire kernel source -- is there an easy way of compiling just one module from that source to use with my current kernel?
<a_dumb_fake_name> I'll be timing out of my Internet connection any minute now -- surely this question is a softball for you all...
<DanaG> Why are gnome's xscreensaver options so sucky?
<jrib> snoops: you could do 'readlink -f' on every symbolic link you find :)
<DanaG> What's yer ethernet?
<snoops> oh really jrib? that's pretty easy
<wikijeff> jrib, on the system monitor do you know what the difference between memory in use by programs and memory in use by cache is?
<snoops> so I could pipe it almost?
<a_dumb_fake_name> I don't know what you're asking
<a_dumb_fake_name> danag
<DanaG> Were you saying you had internet issues?
<jrib> wikijeff: I think cache means it's using your swap on your hard drive and just memory means RAM.  I'm not 100% sure about this though
<aaronc> how can I get the ipv6 mod to stop loading?  I tried some help I saw in the forums that said to append an 'off' in some file in modprode.d, but its still loading
<a_dumb_fake_name> i'm poking around in device manager
<keithhhh> General question...why in linux is it hard to install programs?  If its not in the repositories?
<CokeNCode> ok, the problem is that for some strange reason, my stupid windows machine won't telnet out to port 25
<a_dumb_fake_name> Would 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  mean anything DanaG
<CokeNCode> it works fine from another windows machine on the network
<wikijeff> jrib, yeah that doesn't quite make sense since cache + memory = my total RAM and there's a separate thing for swap
<CokeNCode> so, my smtp server is working fine
<jrib> snoops: yep, or just use -exec with find and then you probably want to pipe to uniq to get rid of multiple instances of files
<CokeNCode> this is highly unusual, and annoying
<krazykit> aaronc: you could add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cjuner> Hi there... Anyone knows a good place to ask about the usage of autoconf? I use autoconf to generate a configure script. On my system (and likely on others) the AC_PROG_CC macro checks for the object file suffix. This is not mentioned in the GNU Autoconf Manual. Does it define a variable for that suffix? How to access that?
<aaronc> krazykit: ok, I'll try that
<keithhhh> General question...why in linux is it hard to install programs?  If its not in the repositories?
<Noom> if i install my ubuntu version of  "The Hoary Hedgehog" does it automatically get updated to the Dapper Drake version
<DanaG> Yeah, if it's an Intel NIC, it's probably not a driver issue.
<Healot> keithhhh, it is way easy, ebcause tehre is only on place to download?
<krazykit> Noom: it'd really be better to just install dapper.  hoary is way old, and you might have some problems updating.
<jrib> wikijeff: run 'man top' that should explain what they mean
<fdoving> keithhhh: because there is a lack of standard ways to package software.
<DanaG> I know I have had issues with my ISP deciding to be sucky.
<Healot> no google, just a simple repos setup and download?
<skarface> Noom: not "automatically", but you can use dist-upgrade to get there. it would be better to isntall from a dapper cd, though.
<Jean> jemand aus dem deutschen raum anwesend?
<Noom> ok, thanks krazyit
<jrib> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<a_dumb_fake_name> I know I should start experimenting with different modems to rule that out (my modem is ancient). .. maybe I'll do an experiment @ my friends house and circle back
<droogy> does /msg work?
<DanaG> Oh, dialup?
<droogy> or do yall have it blocked...
<a_dumb_fake_name> no, no, DSL
<keithhhh> fdoving: so why do you think it hasnt been standardized yet??
<a_dumb_fake_name> I noticed that my powerbook (which I had to return to my former employer) suddenly wouldn't connect via Airport
<DanaG> What about those filters?  I have cable, so I don't have to deal with those.
<droogy> wikijeff-> hrm... that's a little annoying though... if a program trys to update itself. I have to cancel, exit the program and sudo it using the terminal..
<fsancho> hi all
<a_dumb_fake_name> and so then when I fired up the laptop @ the bottom of my closet w/ this new Ubuntu thing, I couldn't even connect from a wired connection
<fdoving> keithhhh: because there are alot of good ways, and everyone want to keep their own way. and we are all stubborn bastards.
<wikijeff> droogy, are you sure these things need to be run as root?
<fsancho> i have a strange problem in my thinkpad 600x
<jenda> OK, does anyone have trouble burning CDs? It seems to be a kernel-related epidemy. Neither of my computers can burn now.
<fsancho> the sound card seems to work
<a_dumb_fake_name> so testing the modem seems like the logical next step
<Jean> i need help...can somebody help about ubuntu?
<fsancho> but only oss emulation works
<skarface> jenda: I'm burning fine
<keithhhh> fdoving: ya that is what I thought bastards
<fsancho> alsa native apps doesn't sound
<droogy> wikijeff, it's azureus, so it's just copying jar files to the appropriate directory.
<DanaG> easy steps to try:  test a different OS, test modem without router, then last of all test the modem.
<fsancho> my soundcard is 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<fsancho> and i'm using snd-cs46xx
<fsancho> with kernel 2.6.15-23-686
<wikijeff> droogy, well that's a pretty popular program, I'd think that you would be able to find information on updating it online
<DanaG> Until I updated the firmware on my Netgear RP614v2, I'd get an INSTANT drop whenever two people were using the MSN messenger / hotmail protocol.
<fsancho> sorry, 2.6.15-26-686
<a_dumb_fake_name> I wish I could test a different OS -- but I'm trying to use opensource software due to financial necessity.  loving the concept of ubuntu, but when thei'
<jenda> skarface: using what?
<skarface> jenda: gnomebaker
<jenda> damn
<a_dumb_fake_name> I meant there's a problem, It's like I am in a foreign land
<jenda> kernel version?
<skarface> whatever the latest ubuntu runs
<a_dumb_fake_name> I think that firmware idea may be worth investigating.
<ardchoille> Back in a bit.. going to see if this new Ubuntu system does what I think it will do :)
<linux_user400354> how can i get bouncing cow screen saver?
<a_dumb_fake_name> I got kind of intrigued by the # of posts to the support forums on the same topic.
<neutrinomass> a_dumb_fake_name: Are you trying to get a dsl modem to work? Is it USB ?
<sioux> hi people...  but ubuntu needs defragmentation files?  I boot it up just now and I got a message that force a fcsk check due to a partiotn is been mounted more than 30 times and the results was 3% of files non contigus. What that means?
<skarface> jenda: 2.16.15-26-386
<Healot> linux_user400354, buy a copy, hoho
<neutrinomass> sioux: It's the equivalent of scandisk
<jenda> skarface: OK
<a_dumb_fake_name> It works, no it's not USB, but it keeps dropping me.
<a_dumb_fake_name> I can't decide if it's a Firefox/Ubuntu thing or a hardware (or now, firmware) thing.
<flaca> ls
<sioux> neutri but as I know linux do not needs scandisk or defragmentation isen't it?
<flaca> dir
<flaca> cd ..
<jenda> What is the error when gnomebaker hangs on "Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... " and then fails after some time?
<neutrinomass> sioux: Agreed it can be scary :-) There's an open bug about it, that it scares users away.
<flaca> cd ..
<a_dumb_fake_name> PCI is an alternative to USB right?
<a_dumb_fake_name> I feel so ignorant...
<stray_77> rj45
<linux_user400354> Healot: thats open source software. it doesnt cost money.
<sioux> neutri with refeirs I have never sow that
<neutrinomass> sioux: Normally no. Fragmentation is rarely an issue (maybe after several years) .... The "scandisk" (fsck - Filesystem Check) you saw was a "just in case" (you will see it again if you have a power failure or something )
<DanaG> No, some cable or DSL modems connect over USB, but that's usually windows-only.
<Healot> linux_user400354, you got the wrong definition of FREE, its libre not gratis :)
<a_dumb_fake_name> thanks danag
<neutrinomass> sioux: It's done every 30 boot ups "just in case"
* neutrinomass also points out that it has been suggested to remove that check entirely
<Noom> Do applications running on wine, neccessarily run slower then they do on there specific platforms????
<sioux> strange fs...  with suse never happened
<neutrinomass> DanaG: Most of them work on linux as well
<neutrinomass> sioux: I know. That's why it was suggested that it should be removed - other major distributions don't do it any more (it was common practice a few years ago though).
<a_dumb_fake_name> The connection god must like IRC -- I am still connected
<Healot> you prefer a worse connection?
<sc0tty> hello
<neutrinomass> a_dumb_fake_name: When it disconnects, what are the last lines of "dmesg" ?
<neutrinomass> hello sc0tty :)
<Luke> My USB doesnt work with this error flooding my dmesg: http://monoport.com/1026 anyone know how to fix this?
<a_dumb_fake_name> hmmm. Is that some sort of firefox verbose system messaging that I can turn on, or am I supposed to find that information someplace else?
<ych> burp
<Dattasmoon> is there a way to use bind (9) to block websites?
<a_dumb_fake_name> whoops, looks like I horned in on someone else's support question
<sc0tty> I was wondering, with one of my RAM sticks I get an error while installing Ubuntu 6.06 , bash: /dev/null Permission Denied
<frogzoo> Dattasmoon: that's got to be the wrong approach
<sc0tty> after doing all the checks [ok]  (starting X and such )
<neutrinomass> a_dumb_fake_name: It's a kernel information reporting tool. It shows all sorts of useful stuff if something goes wrong ..
<erUSUL> Dattasmoon: make it resolve the adresses to localhost or a nonexistan/invalid ip
<neutrinomass> sc0tty: Have you tried a memory test ?
<Dattasmoon> frogzoo, why? that seems to be perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning All, I am having a problem getting AcidRip to take Non-encrypted DVD of home movies and create mpg's from them.  It does avi fine but mpg show 16 seconds of blank screen and will not play
<sc0tty> yes, the stick is all new
<frogzoo> Dattasmoon: why not firewall them through iptables? or run an apache/squid proxy?
<igcek> 6.06, can it be installed without going into liive mode?
<neutrinomass> sc0tty: I don't doubt that - but have you run memtest86+ ? Let it run for 1-2 hours ... the stick could be faulty
<sc0tty> how long should the memtest take to have a trustable answer ?
<lens> my WINE is having some problems... I used to automatically find it by "cd ~/.wine" but it's not there anymore, I am sure it is installed, but no clue as to where my WINE is?
<neutrinomass> igcek: Yes, see the "install" (former "alternate") CD ...
<erUSUL> Luke: this is a kernel error/bug report it bug.ubuntu.com. Solution? try another kernel
<Dattasmoon> frogzoo: i have not had any luck with the iptables filtering or the squid program
<Jack_Sparrow> igcek: If it wont run as lve then it is doubtful it will run without a tweek
<igcek> i would like just to install it, than make a server with it...
<igcek> acess it only thru ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> igcek: use install aka alternate cd
<Scorpmoon> is using ubuntu as a server a sane choice?
<erUSUL> igcek: use the server cd
<igcek> i cant just turn off live mode on cd...
<tanath> whenever i log in an error pops up saying Unable to start gnome settings daemon, and this: " IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<Jack_Sparrow> Scorpmoon: It really is stable...
<teicah> how can i make gthumb the default image viewer instead of eog?
<DanaG> Oh, for internet issues (not OS-specific), one good site is broadbandreports.com
<keithhhh> what is the best video editing software for Ubuntu??
<neutrinomass> erUSUL: The server CD ? Why not the "install" cd with the old installer ?
<Scorpmoon> but how does ubunutu server differ from desktop? does it still install with GUI, and use gnome?
<tanath> teicah: in nautilus you can right click a file, and go to properties, choose the open with tab
<neutrinomass> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning All, I am having a problem getting AcidRip to take Non-encrypted DVD of home movies and create mpg's from them.  It does avi fine but mpg show 16 seconds of blank screen and will not play
<tanath> teicah: then it'll use the app you specify for that file type. do that for whichever filetypes you want
<tyler_d> someone please help, my icon's are no longer showing up in tray after installing aMSN???
<Caglix> ciao everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d:   How do you spell conspiracy?
<erUSUL> neutrinomass: igcek said that it wanted to install a headless server. i think that the server install cd is more apropiate for that
<tyler_d>  Jack_Sparrow: Windows
<neutrinomass> erUSUL: Ahh ok, I didn't catch that part of the question ...
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought there were only two cd's the Live 6.06 and the Alt/Server version...
<tyler_d>  Jack_Sparrow: do you know where they went?, cause I have programs running that I cannot see or get to restore..?
<linux_user400354> Healot: i dont speak spanish or whatever foreign language you are using.
<Jack_Sparrow> Older versions not withstanding
<petriborg> hey guys is there something like debsums for ubuntu?
<sioux> I am trying to install a karaoke soft (plarpebu) but I get this java error com.zerog.lax.LAX any ideas?
<igcek> the problem is im too eager to install it now, i dont have any free cds and i dont want LAMP from server
<Jack_Sparrow> md5sum
<LinuxHelp> Hi, I'm try to mount my ext3 / with data=journal (in /etc/fstab), and what happens on boot is that it says: cant change data mode on remount
<LinuxHelp> So I'm wondering, do I have to pass a special param to my kernel at boot?
<igcek> i would be grateful if you tell me is there a way to turn off live mode
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to fix the synaptic package manager after the changes from the update?
<Luis> hola alguien puede decirme los requerimientos de ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> igcek: The short answer... No.
<Dr_Willis> igcek,  live mode?
<sioux> Hi ubuntuniani I am trying to install a karaoke soft (plarpebu) but I get this java error com.zerog.lax.LAX any ideas?
<neutrinomass> !es ?
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (dapper), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<sioux> megaqwerty there is the answars on ubuntuforums
<Jack_Sparrow> igcek: And if live mode will not run there is a good chance it would need a tweek to work at all.
<Megaqwerty> sioux: could you give me the link?
<wes_> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: sorry for the lag, sorry also that I do not have an answer since I have not used that program.
<sioux> megaqwerty see this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239191&highlight=synaptic
<a_dumb_fake_name> danaG, thank you very much. I will have to go now, but plan to take UNIX as a second language lessons before coming in here again -- this support area is interesting, but more whupass than I expected. Later, jude
<Megaqwerty> sioux: thanks!
<igcek> well then, got to go search music cd-rw in car and start download for server... thanks anyway
<FurryNemesis> Megaqwerty, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239238&highlight=synaptic+broken this as well
<Megaqwerty> sioux: YOU ROCK!
<Megaqwerty> and thanks for the attempted help FurryNemesis, but you came in a few seconds too late.
<sioux> yes I am not lento! ciao
<ilyuha> All greetings. I test chat BlaB! lite to the address of http: // ilyuha.ho.com.ua/chat/, for clause. At me the greater request: who is not so borrowed, come, please, state the remarks, what pluss and minuses at a chat (it is direct in the same place, in a chat). Thanks and Sorry for my English:)
<wheels3572> Where can I go to change my pdf viewer so it uses the one that I installed?
<FurryNemesis> heh beat me to it
<Liohs> any one have a rtorrent config file i can look at the one on the site is dead?
<sharperguy> who can help me get vjbulibre-plugin working with firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyGoodmorning All, I am having a problem getting AcidRip to take Non-encrypted DVD of home movies and create mpg's from them.  It does avi fine but mpg show 16 seconds of blank screen and will not play
<JDahl> I am trying to use a Zyxel usb wlan interface with ubuntu.  I found some unofficial drivers on Zyxel's homepage,  but I wonder it should be necessary to build drivers from source.  Does anyone have experience with wlan via USB?
<keithhhh> if I have a memory card slot in my notebook would anyone know where it would show the files if a card is in the slot???
<tanath> wheels3572: right click a pdf in nautilus, click properties > open with > choose your pdf viewer
<Jack_Sparrow> keithhhh:  Is that a flash card in a PCMCIA slot?
<keithhhh> Jack_Sparrow: flashcard
<wheels3572> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> keithhhh: I just wanted to differenciate between a USB memory stick..
<fsancho> hi all
<fsancho> i have a strange problem in my thinkpad 600x
<fsancho> the sound card seems to work
<wheels3572> ty tanath
<fsancho> but only oss emulation works
<fsancho> alsa native apps doesn't sound
<keithhhh> Jack_Sparrow: so do you know where it would be located?
<tanath> wheels3572: np
<fsancho> my soundcard is 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<sioux> Hi who help me to fix this java error that I get when I run a jvm applet? : com.zerog.lax.LAX
<fsancho> and i'm using snd-cs46xx
<fsancho> with kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<wheels3572> tanath, now when I open any pdf that I downlaod it will use the program I just selected?
<Blissex> sioux: ##Java I think mught be better.
<viator> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tanath> fsancho: i believe ubuntu uses esd...
<Jack_Sparrow> keithhhh: PCMCIA correct? Do you know the format on the flashcard? fat(32,16,8) or other?
<tanath> wheels3572: it should
<keithhhh> no just a slot in my computer
<teicah> how can i make gthumb the default image viewer instead of eog?
<wheels3572> tanath, ok ty
<keithhhh> Jack_Sparrow: No just a card reader in my notebook
<sioux> blissex seems ##java doesn't exist as irc
<Jack_Sparrow> keithhhh:  It show up on your desktop as usbdrive
<fsancho> tanath, this is not the problem. without esd loaded, in a console, to ear a soundfile, "aplay" doesn't work but "play" works ok
<Scorpmoon> is ubuntu server the same download as ubuntu desktop?
<erUSUL> Scorpmoon: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Scorpmoon: no
<tanath> fsancho: aplay uses alsa
<tanath> fsancho: if you're using esd it wouldn't work
<fsancho> yes, and it doesn't sounds, but play uses oss and works ok.
<Scorpmoon> honestly, is ubuntu server better than opensuse? :)
<fsancho> tanath, esound isn't loaded
<keithhhh> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm no luck  :(
<tanath> fsancho: esd is good 'cause it lets multiple apps use the soundcard
<fsancho> tanath, i know it
<sharperguy> Who knows is shipit will still offer dapper cd's after Edgy comes out, in case they requre LTS
<Scorpmoon> i take that as a no
<Jack_Sparrow> keithhhh: try the diskmopunter script..
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tanath> fsancho: if you go to System > prefs > sound, is esd enabled?
<fsancho> no
<tanath> fsancho: you turned it off?
<fsancho> tanath, yes, for the tests
<tanath> what tests?
<keithhhh> Jack_Sparrow: where is the disk mounter script??
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<tanath> fsancho: why don't you configure it to work with esd?
<fsancho> tanath, this is not the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<tanath> what is the problem then?
<linux__alien> is gnome better or KDE ?
<sharperguy> !gnomevskde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomevskde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> linux__alien: they each have their points...
<teicah> gnome
<fsancho> my alsa driver doesn't work in native mode only the oss emulation seems to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<grogoreo> hi
<sharperguy> Questions like gnome vs kde dont really work, just try them both and seee which suits you  best
<tyler_d> panel not showing correct applications running?
<tanath> linux__alien: try both. you can have both installed at the same time if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Or install both and switch between
<petriborg> anyone know a way to verify ubuntu package integrity after they have been installed?
<linux__alien> tanath, is it possible to develop C++ programs using gtk from KDE ?
<Jack_Sparrow> or pick your desktop and install any apps from the other desktop at the click of a button.
<linux__alien> Gnome is really better for this
<tanath> linux__alien: of course
<grogoreo> I've followed this HOWTO on setting up Postfix+Courier IMAP etc (http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/) but I can't seem to create folders in IMAP. If I were to manually do it where would I put them? In the virtual directories there are the folders: cur new tmp but when I make a directory here it doesn't show up on Squirrel Mail
<NemesisUK> hi, why would I start getting version magic errors while inserting a kernel module (fglrx). has never happened before
<mcphail> linux__alien: yes, of course
<frogzoo> linux__alien: gnome is the default gdm if that's any help
<tanath> linux__alien: you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa too...
<fuoco> is there an app yet in linux that can do voip with google talk ?
<linux__alien> yes but GTK apps go well with Gnome and loads faster right?
<tanath> fuoco: i know gaim is working on it...
<mcphail> petriborg: no, you cannot reliably validate installed files. The only way to do this is to prepare a checksum immediately after installation
<tanath> fuoco: will be available in edgy i believe
<fuoco> tanath: anything that already works ? like telepathy stuff etc... ?
<teicah> hahaha
<tanath> fuoco: not that i know of, but haven't really checked...
<mcphail> petriborg: chkrootkit and rootkithunter can identify some suspicious files
<linux__alien> i had requested for Ububtu CDs on 2006-07-25 but i am not sure which CDS i would get
<linux__alien> will i get Dapper Drake?
<sharperguy> you should do
<petriborg> mcphail: and ubuntu never bothered to setup checksups for something like that? i was hopping they had cause deb uses debsums to do it :(
<sharperguy> 07 is well after dapper relase, but well before edgy
<linux__alien> but today i see a line in the web site saying We are currently accepting requests for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) CDs.
<linux__alien> what does LTS mean
<Dattasmoon> how can i set up squid to be a transparent server? if i change just the port it listens to, to 80 will that do it?
<mcphail> petriborg: not that i am aware
<geser> linux__alien: Long-Time Support
<tanath> fuoco: maybe this? http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca
<petriborg> mcphail: i'm trying to validate the programs because i had some HD corruption issues last week and i fixed them and reinstalled the coreutil package to fix some of the basics like df that got broken, but most of the rest of the system *seems* to be fine but it would be nice if i could verify and/or reinstall part of the base system :/
<linux__alien> whats the default audio player in ubuntu
<mcphail> petriborg: you can "aptitude reinstall" packages
<mrkinder> I'm trying to get the ati accelerator drivers/libraries/whatever as I've just installed ubuntu, anyone got any ideas where I can find them
<mrkinder> I'm on a radeon 9250 for what its worth
<tanath> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scott_> Would someone like to help me out with a sound problem? i think i am just missing a group and need help to find out the default groups i need
<mrkinder> I've tried that link before ubotu, its way more confusing than the link I was given the first time I did this
<tanath> mrkinder: ubotu is a bot. it was responding to me
<KenSentMe> mrkinder: ubotu is a bot
<mrkinder> Well, now you've got an idea of how new I am :)
<cool_nick> how do i change the default ttl to a different value?
<sharperguy> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<petriborg> mcphail: thanks i will check it out
<scott_> could someone just run "groups" for their main user and tell me what they have??
<W9ZEB-Lars> is there a how-to for making imbedded wmv videos play in firefox on dapper?
<linux_user400354> has anyone got gmailfs to work?
<DanaG> dana adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<DanaG> "dana" is my user name.
<tengil> can i change color on the actual windows somehow. i dont mean changin theme. that doesnt seem to change colors of the firefox window and such. just the top bar basically
<tanath> mrkinder: open a terminal, and do this: glxinfo | grep direct
<jrib> tengil: you can use firefox themes
<scott_> DanaG thanks
<DanaG> If you're setting up a user, you may also have to edit the sudoers file.
<DanaG> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> mrkinder: you should see a line that says 'direct rendering: ' yes or no...
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scott_> DanaG i screwed my groups up with a root command
<tanath> mrkinder: should be yes. if so, you're good
<jrib> DanaG, scott_: any user in the admin group should get sudo access
<Papageno> I have an installation of Ubuntu that I want to make into Xubuntu. Simply installing xubuntu-desktop will not suffice: I want to remove any package that is not in a regular Xubuntu install and install any package that is. How do I do that? Is there a simple way to convert an Ubuntu installation to Xubuntu?
<scott_> how are you suppose to add groups to your user name correctly?
<jrib> scott_: addgroup
<tengil> jrib: but i mean for everything. do i need a theme for each. like if i open gaim firefox, network-admin and everything
<scott_> jrib as root right?
<lamego> Papageno, you would need to list every package on ubuntu-desktop, remove it, and then install xubuntu
<tanath> tengil: that would be themes
<jrib> scott_: yeah
<Papageno> lamego: How would I go about doing that?
<DanaG> When I try to get the Sonar screensaver to ping, it gives me: sonar: unable to determine local subnet address: "m685"   resolves to loopback address 127.0.0.1.
<tengil> tanath: i changed between all the themes that comes with ubuntu with gnome. nothing changing colors of all those windows. just the top bars and such
<jrib> tengil: some programs use the gtk theme, others like firefox use their own stuff
<tanath> tengil: in System > prefs > theme?
<tanath> tengil: WFM...
<tengil> im lying
<cool_nick> can anybody help me to change the default ttl to a different value?
<tengil> i must have been drunk or something when i tried that
<tengil> it does change colors
<tanath> :)
<tyler_d> Wisbar Lite? comments?
<tengil> tanath: any good place to get more themes?
<tanath> tengil: that's called making a mistake
<tengil> hehe indeed
<lamego> Papageno, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep -i "Depends:" | sed "s/Depends://g" | tr -d "," | xargs -n1 sudo apt-get -y remove
<sioux> Hi I get this error when I run a java installer: com.zerog.lax.LAX.launch (Unknown Source) who help me?
* tanath shrugs
<tanath> tengil: google it
<tengil> but cant i modify a theme and change colors myself?
<geser> tengil: www.gnome-look.org
<tengil> thanks
<tanath> i've heard of that one ^
<JDahl> I think my wireless USB card is already supported,  and  I loaded the driver with modprobe zd1201,  but how do I create the wireless device (eth1 or soething like that?)
<tanath> tengil: custom is there
<Papageno> lamego: will that single command automate the WHOLE process? Should I exit Gnome to do it and do it from the shell?
<Luke> is there a way to get deb packages of kernels packaged for ubuntu edgy?
<lamego> Papageno, yes, its a single command to automate it, yes you should do it on a text console, CTRL-ALT-F1
<tanath> Papageno: that would automate removing them
<kads> hi there my synaptic failed
<lamego> Papageno, also please note that you need a trailing space on the line
<lamego> "apt-get remove "
<tengil> tanath: custom is where?
<tengil> i cant find it...
<tanath> tengil: in System > prefs > theme
<Jmod> how can I gain access to my already mounted hard drive I'm still getting an error message says now please read this I'm sure this is a very common problem and there must be an answer to this, so don't just type !ntfs and be done with it ok? it's mounted now what ells do I have to do? (Error message from Ubuntu: The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda1". I ha
<scott_> for adding myself to groups: how do i make thee changes take effect without logging out?
<tanath> tengil: er... mine's gone now..
<erUSUL> Luke: packages.ubuntu.com
<kads> the error is synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lamego> Jmod, you must mount it with the correct umask or uid
<erUSUL> !kernel > Luke
<lamego> Jmod, do you want it mounted at each boot ?
<tanath> tengil: try choosing one, and click theme details..
<Jmod> what dose that mean
<tyler_d> Jmod: sudo nautilus
<tengil> tanath: yeah i noticed i can pick from different themes
<tengil> but not specify my own
<lamego> kads, please look for the fix on the forum, its a compiz related problem (during an update)
<Viper550> Anyone want to see the theme I'm working on for Edgy?
<Jmod> yes mount each boot sure with access pleas
<tanath> tengil: once you modify one, a 'custom' one will appear at the top
<lamego> Jmod, edit your /etc/fstab
<geser> scott_: there is no way, you have to re-login
<scott_> geser, ok thanks
<sharperguy> Who likes egg mayonaise?
<erUSUL> Jmod: how did you mounted the drive?
<tyler_d> Jmod: run sudo nautilus then browse to it
<Tamale> oo oo me me!
<lamego> on the options column for your ntfs partition, you should have defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<tengil> tanath: ah yeah thats pretty good
<lamego> gid is a group from which the initial user is member, and has access to the mounted system
<Volvo> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<abo> does anyone know a good SQL client for linux (with GUI)
<scott_> thanks everyone, it is working
<lamego> abo, if you like web based, phpmyadmin is a nice tool
<tengil> when you modify though you can only change controls icons and border. not the actual windows
<cyphase> is anyone here at or going to be at ubucon today?
<scott_> oh!
<tanath> whenever i log in an error pops up saying Unable to start gnome settings daemon, and this: " IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<scott_> did any one hear about the firefox crop circle?
<Volvo> how to change between opened channel Tabs, while using IRSSI
<abo> lamego, I'm checking it out
<erUSUL> Volvo: Alt + n
<mcphail> Volvo: "alt + number"
<tyler_d> Jmod: did that work?
<scott_> Volvo you can hit esc and the number as well
<FurryNemesis> Scott_ really?
<Volvo> ok thanks but i cann't see your nick its in yellow color, how to change that as well
<Jmod> sweet it worked thanks for the sudo nautilus but how come it will not let me browse to it just from my user name?
<scott_> FurryNemesis really about what?
<tyler_d> Jmod: root access needed to get on? not sure why
<FurryNemesis> kads, the workaround is here if you can't see it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238668&highlight=synaptic
<tyler_d> Jmod: took about 45 mins to figure it out yesterday
<FurryNemesis> scott_, what FF crop circle?
<kads> <FurryNemesis> thanks it works now
<linux_user400354> has anyone got gmailfs to work?
<tyler_d> now, anyone know why my apps aren't showing up in panel?
<lamego> Jmod, did you read my text ?
<lamego> Jmod, specially the gid option part ?
<tanath> tyler_d: try loggin out and back in? restarting x?
<scott_> FurryNemesis http://lug.oregonstate.edu/index.php/Projects/Firefox/Firefox_Circle
<Jmod> humm... ok can I make a shortcut to this in the menu?
<hype> hi everyone :)
<tyler_d> tanath: yes I have, its specifically gaim and aMsn that aren't showing up
<scott_> FurryNemesis it was on slashdot, digg, and redigg
<hype> any chances to have FEAR combat running on Ubuntu?
<willys_fueguino> how can I extract a multipart rar archive with mc?? whtas the command???
<tyler_d> tanath: gaim shows up in its own little box, and Amsn isn't showing up anywhere
<tyler_d> tanath: but is running
<tanath> tyler_d: i've had that prob with amsn, but not gaim
<linux_user400354> willys_fueguino: you have to have rar installed
<tanath> tyler_d: that's what amsn did sometimes. the tray icon was floating basically
<tyler_d> tanath: yes
<tyler_d> tanath: how do I view running apps to close them?
<lamego> Jmod, if you add the gid option, you dont need a shortcut, the ntfs partition will be mounted will access for your user
<tanath> tyler_d: gps is one
<lamego> without any special command
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to 'downgrade' the gnome-screensaver to the version there wasin Breezy ?   the dapper version is  VERY dumbed down..
<tanath> tyler_d: or in terminal it's the ps command, like: ps -ef
<it1957> mepis, kubuntu live cd work, ubnuntu live locks up on mounting root file system?
<zyklon-b> slm
<scott_> tyler_d run ps aux | grep <the app you want to find>    or   top
<lamego> B_166-ER-X, no
<B_166-ER-X> ..
<tyler_d> scott_: installing gps
<willys_fueguino> linux_user400354: its not possible having installed just mc??
<tanath> tyler_d: Applications > Accessories > gps
<B_166-ER-X> I dont know who had the 'bright' idea to 'stupid simplify' the gnome-screensaver, but all the useful options are gone, and its frustrating.
<linux_user400354> willys_fueguino: probably not
<scott_> tyler_d i just got gpsbabel up and going
<DanaG> How do I get my system to add itself to /etc/hosts?
<Jmod> Thanks: lamego I'll do that
<willys_fueguino> linux_user400354: I'll try after installing rar and I'll let you know
<erUSUL> B_166-ER-X: you can install xscreensaver
<unkn0wn2u> DanaG, its already there your localhost
<lamego> DanaG, hum ? you just need to have 127.0.0.1 in there, matching your hostname
<tyler_d> scott_: how do I kill the programs in terminal?
<willys_fueguino> linux_user400354: I already have it installed
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<scott_> tyler_d if your focused on it... ctrl-c
<Luke> erUSUL: I dont want to compile a kernel I just want a deb package of a later version that has been packaged for Ubuntu
<scott_> tyler_d if you know its pid,  kill <pid>
<JDahl> after I loaded the correct module for my wireless card (assuming it's the right one), how do I setup wlan?  Networking only shows eth0
<tyler_d> scott_: not showing up anywhere, thats why I want it dead
<lamego> Luke, for which software ?
<tyler_d> scott_: pid?
<willys_fueguino> how can I extract a multipart rar archive with mc?? whtas the command???
<scott_> process id
<Luke> lamego: for ubuntu
<lamego> Luke, i mean, which software package do you want ?
<tyler_d> scott_: got that... how would I find that out using gps?
<scott_> tyler_d is it holding up your terminal?
<tanath> tyler_d: ps tells you the process id, then you can kill it with kill <pid>
<willys_fueguino> *what's
<dwlfi> I'm new to ubuntu i just installed it...i have only one resolution by default i guess, and i need to install my video driver i guess
<Luke> lamego: k7 kernel image
<tanath> tyler_d: but gps can do it too
<dwlfi> how do i do that?
<lamego> luke, and why do you need a more recent version ?
<knoppix> hi all have problem with rar archives. when i try to unrar the archiv it tells me "invalid password" and the archiv doesnt have any password
<Luke> lamego: there are bugs in the -26 stable
<tyler_d> tanath: but how do I know which one is amsn
<humean> Hi, i just installed 6.06, and emacs, and python-mode, but when I emacs a .py file it does not have syntax highlighting, even though emacs appears to be in Python mode.
<tanath> tyler_d: but you need to run sudo gps to kill apps not owned by you
<lamego> Luke, ok, i am using k7, it runs fine for me
<lamego> anyway you can use the 686 or 386, you will not fill the difference
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: I'm trying to extract a multi-part rar archive with mc but How do I do it?
<lamego> feel
<Luke> lamego: you probably dont have the same hardware as me
<it1957> why does kubuntu and mepis live cd boot and ubuntu not?  lock up on mounting root file system.
<dwlfi> does anyone know how to install drivers in ubuntu?
<Luke> dwlfi: what kind of drivers?
<lamego> Luke, sure, buy you are unlikely to find a newer kernel version for dapper
<knoppix> just open one of them and press extract
<scott_> FurryNemesis did you check the site out?
<tyler_d> tanath: one user
<gawain3> New to Ubuntu. Cant play DVDs...Dont have enough permissions, or the drive is empty. Drive aint empty, so how do I get permissions>
<tanath> tyler_d: it's actually displayed as wish
<abhinay> i have cgwd themer ,& imported some themes,  how to install them (or how to set themes) ?
<Luke> lamego: edgy has later kernel versions
<knoppix> <willys_fueguino>:just open one of them and press extract
<tanath> tyler_d: cause that's the command used. click File > display long proc names
<lamego> Luke, sure, and its highly unstable
<tyler_d> tanath: amsn is displayed as wish?
<lamego> major version upgrades go into edgy
<tanath> tyler_d: you'll see it's actually 'wish /usr/bin/amsn'
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: but the problem is; Where is extract? :-S
<Luke> lamego: i know, its better to be unstable than to not work at all
<FurryNemesis> scott_, maybe later thanks, kind of busy here
<tanath> tyler_d: because of the command used to run it
<Luke> lamego: do you know how to get a deb package of the edgy kernel or not?
<lamego> Luke, have you tried the 686 or 383 kernels ?
<knoppix> what archiv prog do u use?
<tyler_d> tanath: killed
<Luke> lamego: no that is a good idea though
<lamego> Luke, yes you can get it from the edgy repositories, ot for the alpha cd, but it is unlileky to work on dapper
<lamego> because of the compiler and other distro tools which have changed for edgy
<tanath> tyler_d: you could have right clicked on the floating tray icon and clicked close...
<lukketto> lamego: 383 kernel? Is it a harley? ;)
<J-_> whenever i leave my system on over night, it tends to hang the next day, which I restart the system and works like it did before. any suggestions?
<Jmod> it there a way to grab all the text from a single user in this chat or do you have to cut from each line probably a dumb question.
<lamego> Luke, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tanath> tyler_d: or from the buddy list
<tyler_d> tanath: and do you know why its floating like that... no not that one
<bclinch> Hello, I am starting out with Python can anybody recommend a good gui for using it?!?
<lamego> ops, 386 :P
<lamego> bclinch, idle or spe
<tanath> tyler_d: not really. mine kinda fixed automagically
<knoppix> <willys_fueguino> : what archiv prog do u use?
<tanath> tyler_d: dunno what i did
<willys_fueguino> mc knoppix
<tyler_d> tanath: gotta love when that happens
<tanath> tyler_d:  :D
<knoppix> install ark
<B_166-ER-X> how can i add and entry 'manually' in the Gnome menu's ? (like in 'applications' or 'system'    )
<tyler_d> tanath: next question, installing an intel cs120 webcam?
<knoppix> i use it
<humean> how do you turn on python syntax highlighting in emacs? I installed python-mode...
<Liohs> ok is there a way i can view a terminal over SSH
<linux_user400354> willys_fueguino: man rar
<erUSUL> B_166-ER-X: with alacarte ??
<lamego> B_166-ER-X, Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte
<Dattasmoon> i am having troubles rerouting traffic from port 80 to port 3128 using iptables, can anyone help?
<tanath> tyler_d: there's a number of webcam apps...
<tyler_d> how do you restart x without rebooting?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Liohs> like i have rtorrent running on tty6
<humean> tyler_d: alt-ctrl-backspace
<lamego> tyler_d, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<dwlfi> graphics card drivers... integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900, for xps m140
<Liohs> and i want to view that on ssh
<knoppix> willys_fueguino or use xarchiver
<tyler_d> tanath: I am trying camorama
<dwlfi> i dont know how to install them in ubuntu
<tyler_d> ty humean and lamego
<tanath> tyler_d: http://pastebin.ca/138980
<knoppix> and install the pack rar/unrar
<humean> Liohs: have you looked at the program 'screen'? it's fabulous
<knoppix> and install the pack rar/unrar willys_fueguino
<droogy> how do I refresh my ip address
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: the rar package is already installed
<knoppix> cool
<J-_> whenever i leave my system on over night, it tends to hang the next day, which I restart the system and works like it did before. any suggestions?
<Luke> lamego: https://launchpad.net/bugs/54273 <-- do you think this bug would be fixed in 686 or 386?
<knoppix> willys_fueguino cool
<dwlfi> ntegrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 driver...how do i install it in ubuntu?
<lamego> J-_, try disabling acpi
<knoppix> then install ark or xarchiver willys_fueguino
<pepsi> http://www.speakeasy.org/~jbutera/twos.jpg
<J-_> lamego: how would i do that?
<lamego> J-_, use acpi=off on the kernel boot options
<tyler_d> nope... didn't work
<humean> ] 0_ have you adjusted the power saving stuff to turn off suspend or hibernate? that is buggy sometimes. also do you have any binary-only drivers like nvidia?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> In Ubuntu is suspend like, suspend2ram?  Or is it more of a hibernate method?
<linux_user400354> knoppix: he doesnt want a gui. hes using mc
<tyler_d> tanath: didn't fly
<nso> How do you take off a KDE login screen?
<lamego> J-_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Liohs> Is there a way to view a local tremial over ssh?
<knoppix> a ok
<knoppix> sec
<waspius> how can i make ark give me the option to extract without needing to open ark?
<sharperguy> whats is an mc,  is it like a dj?
<knoppix> willys_fueguino sec
<Luke> Liohs: you should look at screen
<Liohs> i have
<Luke> !screen > Liohs
<tanath> tyler_d: usb right?
<Liohs> no clue how to use it
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> MC=Midnight Commander
<snoops> how can I play midi files in ubuntu?
<droogy> Is there a way to 'renew' the ip on ubuntu?
<tyler_d> tanath: yup
<tanath> tyler_d: does it show up in usbview?
<lamego> add the acpi=off on the kernel line
<willys_fueguino> knoppix:
<tyler_d> tanath: where's that?
<humean> droogy: ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<tanath> tyler_d: run it in a terminal, or with ALT+F2
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: Forgive me 'Cause I'm stupid
<knoppix> no u r not
<knoppix> relax
<linux__alien> i ordered for 10 cds one month back when would i get the CDS. i am from India
<tanath> tyler_d: actually, i have it in Apps > system tools
<B_166-ER-X> Synaptic shows that alacarte is installed, but i cannot find it anywhere :|
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: let me finish
<knoppix> ok
<humean> B_166: try open a shell and type the name of the program you want to run
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> B_166-ER-X: generally Applications>Accesories
<lukketto> B_166:application-->accessories
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: I double-click the file and now is extracting...
<tanath> B_166-ER-X:  dpkg -L alacarte
<B_166-ER-X> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop,  yeap, not there
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: all I nedded wa to install rar
<lamego> B_166-ER-X, Applications -> Accessiores
<willys_fueguino> *was
<lamego> B_166-ER-X, run it from the terminal
<lamego> "alacarte"
<knoppix> ok
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> So who want's to help me out with my question, eh? :D
<tyler_d> tanath: yes its there
<droogy> humean: I'm not going to remember that in future.... any way to get an icon setup to do that?
<knoppix> willys_fueguino ok
<knoppix> so it is ok now willys_fueguino
<gutano> can anyone point me to a howto for vacation mail through postfix (or through my courier-imap)
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: what do you think now?? I'm  stupid man.. admite that you think that
<B_166-ER-X> after the dpkg, it works from terminal, but still not in the menus, weird. anyway, thkx
<alek> hi I have 2 computers and second is used by ssh. how can I send file to this second computer? (earlier I was using httpd)
<knoppix> no willys_fueguino
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: (well... at least I think that)
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<Volvo> what does this XD stands for ?
<knoppix> willys_fueguino i have a password problem at my end
<tanath> B_166-ER-X: all the dpkg command did was list the files installed from that package
<lamego> guapo, try google, i found: http://www.clarkconnect.com/wiki/index.php?title=Howtos_-_Procmail_Vacation_Auto-Reply_Recipe
<slacker_nl> alek: scp will be your friend
<alek> slacker_nl, thx =] 
<willys_fueguino> good luck with that knoppix
<lamego> alek, both are using ubuntu ?
<knoppix> willys_fueguino and i dont think that the archiv realy have a password on it
<willys_fueguino> thanks for your help
<alek> lamego, yes
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: are you sure??
<lamego> alef0, you can use the command line sftp/scp commands, or you can use nautilus
<knoppix> yep
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<tyler_d> tanath: still doesn't want to connect to it though
<lamego> Places -> Connect To Server
<lamego> alef0 = alek
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> How can I get my Laptop to actually display a picture again after closing the lid, without using Suspend2?  I have it set to the default "blank screen" option, but this new laptop is a bitch and the screen won't come back on afterwards
<knoppix> gave it to my freind and he unrar it just fine
<HumanPrototype> if im just about to install 64bit ubuntu on an amd x2 machine is there anything i should know?
<slacker_nl> lamego: nautilus supports sftp/scp?
<tanath> tyler_d: usbview is jsut to see if ubuntu sees it
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: You should try to do what you want using winrar trough wine
<Liohs> ok i have screen installed
<lamego> slacker_nl, it supports ssh
<humean> droogy: put the line in a file whose name ends with .sh then you can click it and it will run
<tanath> tyler_d: it lists deviced connected by usb
<lamego> ftp over ssh
<Liohs> but not sure how to use it
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Actually, preferably without using suspend2, i'd rather just have it sit idle.....
<tyler_d> tanath: ok? so now what?
<tanath> tyler_d: if so, one of the webcam apps ought to work
<slacker_nl> lamego: chill, didn't know that
<alek> lamego, second pc uses ubuntu server without xorg so it seems Ihave to use scp
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: So that way you will be sure sure that tha file doesn't have a passwd
<tanath> tyler_d: if not, then you'd have a different prob
<lamego> slacker_nl, you have an "SSH" option on the connect to server ;)
<slacker_nl> can't test it as well..
<knoppix> willys_fueguino it doesnt happening with all the rar archives just a couple of them
<Jmod> why is my screen so fuzzy it wasn't so fuzzy in windows?
<lamego> alek, you only need xorg on the system you are connecting from
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/sonicvanajr!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<lamego> xorg/nautilus
<joako> hi
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: ouch!!!!
<Jimbo> i just built a Gigabyte_DS3 + Core2 Duo E6600 and ubuntu doesn't seem to like it. it gets to "mounting root file system" then it craps out. i think it can't detect the drives or something. I'm using SataII. It appears to be a problem across all distros. which gives me the impression that it's the kernel. Note, everything works fine in windows.
<knoppix> well never mind willys_fueguino
<lamego> Jmod, have you properly configurex Xorg ?
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: I have the same problem that you!!!
<joako> someone can hibernate or suspend your laptop????
<slacker_nl> lamego: ahh I see, well new thing learned
<HumanPrototype> Jimbo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238765 try that>?
<ipod> Hi @ ALl
<ipod> hi @ all
<Ych> !nfs
<tanath> tyler_d: maybe try camstream or something?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: I'll try to use winrar with wine later....
<Jmod> no probably not (configurex Xorg) let me try that
<Jimbo> HumanPrototype: thanks
<knoppix> willys_fueguino i m going to a freind to unrar some tv show cya
<jamesstansell> my son picked out a Sansa E250 for his birthday.  does anyone have experience with one of these?
<HumanPrototype> Jimbo: that thread links here which may help - http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=120571
<tyler_d> tanath: ty for all your help... I will hunt one down... l8r people
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: And i'll tell you
<knoppix> 10x
<joako> can tellme how suspend a laptop
<Jimbo> ok
<compilerwriter> I could use some help with sendmail.
<joako> the monitor show only lines
<joako> when i try
<ipod> WOT TYME IS CAPTCLIT ON EMM TEE VEE JAQCUMLAPPER?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> joako: did you try just changing the settings in the power management options?
<knoppix> if u can email it to me its knoppix6230@gmail.com
<slacker_nl> stop shouting
<ipod> okat
<ipod> OKAT
<ipod> okay[tm] 
<slacker_nl> ...
<knoppix> if u can email it to me its knoppix6230@gmail.com willys_fueguino
<knoppix> bye man
<willys_fueguino> knoppix: IF everything is ok, I'll mail you
<knoppix> bye man and 10x willys_fueguino
<ipod> I'll mail you some goatse pr0n :)
<willys_fueguino> bytes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.90.123.133]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Liohs> can some one help me with screen?
<compilerwriter> Anybody here feel like fielding a sendmail series of questions?
<slacker_nl> Liohs: what you want to know?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> heh
<Liohs> ok i have some thing running on tty6
<Liohs> basicly i just want to be able to see it
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> nalioth: he's back already :D
<nalioth> Liohs: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<slacker_nl> Liohs: and you started the process within screen?
<humean> liohs: you would have to start the process from inside screen
<tanath> need help. whenever i log in an error pops up saying Unable to start gnome settings daemon, and this: " IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<Liohs> ok
<Liohs> i get it now
<santa99> !fs-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> and gnome-panel exits
<joako> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop, yes i tryes but when i return my monitor show only horizontal lines
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> hmm
<tanath> i added gnome-panel to my session, so i'm functional now, but i'd like to get this fixed
<Miek> I'm having problems running most games, i get "Could not initialize SDL Video subsystem: No I/O port permissions." or similar. Can anyone help?
<joako> i have a inspiron 640m
<santa99> does anyone know something about fs-driver ?
<Tamale> what are your problems with the newest updates
<slob0zz> Bye :)
<DanaG> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dwlfi> can anyone help me with installing a graphics driver?
<Inferus> Hi all, i'm just installing ubuntu now on my laptop, which has a widescreen... Does ubuntu actually support this resolution please? It only appears to support 4x3 on the install screen
<jamesstansell> I'm trying to help my son with his Sansa e250 using Dapper 6.06.1 - it connected the first day but it won't do it anymore
<dwlfi> or point me in the right direction?
<HumanPrototype> dwlfi: what gfx card?
<nalioth> <sigh>
<santa99> dwlfi, what card ?
<dwlfi> Intel Pentium M Processor 760
<dwlfi> oops
<slacker_nl> Inferus: yes, I have a dell inspiron 8600 and its working fine
<HumanPrototype> dwlfi: interesting gfx card that
<dwlfi> integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<Ych> how do i change the color of the text and the background in a console?
<snoops> how do I go about playing midi files in ubuntu?
<insub> i ran Ubuntu on a 486
<Tamale> santa99: fs-driver.org
<Tamale>  ?
<santa99> Tamale, would like to know how the work
<compilerwriter> Anybody here use sendmail?
<humean> easyubuntu has an option to install midi playing
<dwlfi> this is the card: integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<humean> ^^snoops
<dwlfi> sorry im new to all of this
<Miek> nalioth: is there no way to block that in the ircd?
<FurryNemesis> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Inferus> slacker_nl well how did you set up a widescreen res?
<Tamale> santa99: Just install that problem in windows and you will be able to read your linux filsystems
<dwlfi> i just installed ubuntu and i need a different resolution the default is ugly as hell
<slacker_nl> Inferus: Ubuntu did it for me :)
<nalioth> Miek: unfortunately, not at this time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<jamesstansell> !sansa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sansa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Net split?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> :)
<elkbuntu> no, moronic exploit
<nalioth> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: not quite
<snoops> humean don't really want to use easyubuntu.. my system is perfect besides midi
<amee2k_> i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06-ppc on a G3 Mac (prolly old world, not sure tho. came with OS8.5) but it doesn't boot from the cd-rom, but instead keeps a blinking macos-folder-logo on the screen. how can i get it to boot from the CD drive?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> nalioth: is lilo around ATM?
<keithhhh> does anyone use open movie editor????
<dwlfi> does anyone think they can help?
<nalioth> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: ask him
<santa99> Tamale, I know what fs-drivers do but i want to know if they also read EXT3 because they only mention EXT2 and i would like to know if there a errors reading and writing on ext3
<dwlfi> integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900...driver installation?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> nalioth: he never responds to me, been trying for  2 weeks :P
<Liohs> ok
<snoops> santa99 I've been using the ext2 driver to write to my ext3 drives on a windows box for a few months.. no problems
<Tamale> ext3 is just ext2 with a bigger file support
<Tamale> right?
<Tamale> it's the same.
<nalioth> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: he's right over there >>>
<Tamale> it works fine with ext3
<Liohs> do i have to be loged in as that user?
<knoppix> It was down load error when redownloaded the archive from the net it wasnt password protected any more
<snoops> no.. ext3 has larger file support, as well as journalling
<Tamale> that's right.
<compilerwriter> well curses.
<sharperguy> ncurses?
<santa99> snoops, ok that was what i want to know thx
<santa99> Tamale,  thanks anyway
<jdahm> is there a problem with the US archive server?
<Tamale> santa99: the important thing is that fs-driver works 100% with ext3
<jdahm> because its not working for me
<keithhhh> does anyone use open movie editor????
<jimmygoon> is there NOT a problem with the US server?
<Tamale> i know 'cause i use it every day
<RudyValencia> Good morning. I'm trying to mount a Samba share under Ubuntu dapper and when I try to open a file the application it opens in crashes. I don't know why this is happening. "dmesg | tail" indicates "CIFS VFS: Send error in read = -13". I'm able to connect fine with smbclient, and everything else is good. Why won't it mount?
<dwlfi> ok new question....does anyone know of a channel i can go to that will be able to help me install the integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<santa99> Tamale, That was what I would like to know 100% is always good
<jimmygoon> I have problems frequently with it, but I started an apt-get, it looked like it was going to fail, but then I came back and it was done :)
<Liohs> will screen let me look at other users terminals?
<lamego> RudyValencia, it seems to be a problem with the filesystem "driver"
<jdahm> jimmygoon, hmm because its not working when I install some packages, I changed my sources.list but it still seems to use the US mirrors
<lamego> RudyValencia, are you using smbfs or cifs ?
<jdahm> is there some way to recache the sources.list?
<RudyValencia> CIFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Liohs!*@12.206.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<erUSUL> RudyValencia: it seems a kernel error in the CIFS module... maybe an incompatibility between CIFS an windows
<lamego> jdahm, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<jimmygoon> I'll be back soon...
<jdahm> lamego, nope :P
<lamego> jdahm, you need it :)
<RudyValencia> The server I am connecting to is also running Samba.
<lamego> RudyValencia, try with smbfs
<RudyValencia> OK
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Yawner!*@82-44-*.cable.ubr07.haye.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<lollll432423432> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<lamego> mirc users
<joako> someone can helpme to suspend my laptop, a inspiron 640m, when y try show only green lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by nalioth
<RudyValencia> I get 23175: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<RudyValencia> SMB connection failed
<rayston> I need help with a new HD, I just plugged in a new IDE hard drive, it is showing up in Disks, is enabled, I can even browse to it just fine, but I cant seem to copy anything to it, it says I dont have permissions, how do I add permissions?
<saloxin> hey, anyone know a good reason why my keyboard stoped working after an upgrade? i can ssh in, and keyboard works under other os
<lamego> rayston, what is the partition type, ntfs ?
<rayston> ext3
<halorgium> how can i tell ubuntu to reconfigure my video card?
<rayston> the partition type is ext3, since thats what all my other partitions are, and it was the default
<nalioth>  ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<TheGame> ok
<rayston> lamego : the partition type is ext3, since thats what all my other partitions are, and it was the default
<TheGame> so any1 want to help me with my touchpad today
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> nalioth: why not /notice?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Actually nvm
<nalioth> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: because /notice wakes people up
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> heh
<Miek> nalioth: why not get the affected people to use an alternate port?
<bachler> hmm, if I want to install a older version of a a program. via apt..  how do i do that?
<RudyValencia> lamego: I got it now, just need to set up "universal" access to the share
<halorgium> anyone?
<mrDaniel> I have installed xgl and it works very fine, but know when i try to start a xgl-session, i get this error back http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2985/
<halorgium> i don't know which package to run in dpkg-reconfigure
<jamesstansell> bachler: does your sources.list reference the older archive?
<nalioth> Miek: we are banning all those users into #ubuntu-ops so that we may instruct them on this
<mrDaniel> do anyone know what the error could be and what i have to do to solve this?
<frogzoo> halorgium: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<halorgium> thanks
<bachler> jamesstansell: i have not changed my sources.list at all
<halorgium> frogzoo: i'm kinda in the console as root :P (no sudo)
<Miek> ah, ok :)
<frogzoo> halorgium: so no sudo
<elkbuntu> ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<frogzoo> school holidays?
<jamesstansell> bachler: if you do apt-cache showpkg <program> does the version of the program you want appear in the list of known versions?
<bachler> jamesstansell: no, it does not, in fact i se no versionnumber at all
<bachler> jamesstansell: oh.. wait..
<halorgium> yay, i'm back online :)
<halorgium> cheers frogzoo
* halorgium lurks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b billybennett!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<bachler> jamesstansell: no.. it only shows the current verion and i want an older
* mode/#ubuntu [+b devnull!*@c-68-83-*.hsd1.nj.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<funkmaster> hi ppl can some1 help me with mgetty and sendfax? i think mgetty and vgetty work properly but i can't sned any faxes
<elkbuntu> ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<funkmaster> i get faxq-helper: can't get user ID for user 'fax', abort!
<funkmaster> can't create new job directory, give up
<funkmaster> any1 can help me with this?
<bachler> funkmaster: du you have a user called fax?
<jamesstansell> bachler: I can't recommend an older binary for most situations, but there's two ways to install one
<jamesstansell> bachler: if you're familiar with compiling from source that would be a 3rd way that would likely have better results
<bachler> jamesstansell: yeah.. thats the problem.. i think a new libssl broke the older version
<elkbuntu> ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jamesstansell> bachler: are you running Dapper?  what older version of package do you want to install?
<tanath> need help. whenever i log in an error pops up saying Unable to start gnome settings daemon, and this: " IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<bachler> jamesstansell: ah.. well. ill just se if i can fix that myself..  thanks for the help anyway
<funkmaster> bachler: no i didn't create one
<sharperguy> whats the page with the win $100 for making an ubuntu vid?
<funkmaster> i installed the ubuntu mgetty package
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mugginns!*@c-68-62-*.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<elkbuntu> sharperguy, ubuntuvideo.com
<funkmaster> but i read when u install it from source u have to change a setting in the make file to set a user, does the ubuntu package set something by default?
<sharperguy> so it is, i dont remember it being that
<sharperguy> chers
<RudyValencia> OK so I got my Samba working, but xmms is kinda weirded out about some of my songs, like, "-16405:-27" looks funny don't it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b coachj!*@226.169.*.cfl.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<elkbuntu> ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<TheGame> IVE DONE IT
<TheGame> finally
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Steggy!*@p119n38.*.ruraltel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<TheGame> got rid of that stupid touchpad
<rayston> I just added a new hard drive, but it says I dont have permissions when I try to add files to it
<mrDaniel> when i try to start Xgl i got this error http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2985/
<TheGame> mrDaniel: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<mrDaniel> what is a GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest and what can i do to solve this problem?
<mrDaniel> thx you thegam
<mrDaniel> e
* mode/#ubuntu [+b i3d*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<bclinch>  can anybody please tell me why i can't get tars to install?!?
<tanath> arduse this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<nalioth> bclinch: tars are container files, you unpack them
<Dattasmoon> in iptables does destination nat screw with redirect? i cannot, for the life of me, get port 80 redirected to 3128
<lamego> bclinch, because you need to understnad what is a tar
<bclinch> i meant, how to install stuff from a tar!!
<rayston> I just added a new hard drive, but it says I dont have permissions when I try to add files to it
<funkmaster> rayston: how did u moutn it?
<jamesstansell> bclinch: what's an example of a tar you want to install?
<tanath> mrDaniel: use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
* mode/#ubuntu [+b NemesisUK!*@static-*.allcomm.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<elkbuntu> ATTENTION FOLKS, PLEASE REGISTER AND / OR IDENTIFY TO SERVICES TO TALK HERE IN #ubuntu PLEASE SEE FOR INSTRUCTIONS  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<funkmaster> u probably need to set permission
<lamego> rayston, what is the partition type on that hard drive ?
<bruenig> bclinch, it depends on the package, tars are containers, you need to unpack it, then navigate to the new unpacked directory and depending on the package do certain things after that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b f1assistance!*@cpe-024-163-*.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<rayston> lamego : it is an ext3
<bclinch> i want to install flock, ./configure says no such file or directory make doesn't like it either none of it works, i have  build essential installed etc...
<Lattyware> Hey, could anyone help me with setting up a TV card?
<bruenig> bclinch, give me the url for the download, I will lok at it
<funkmaster> rayston: try to chmod the directory where u mounted the harddrive
<bruenig> look*
<lamego> rayston, do you have privileges to read the directory you are trying to open ?
<funkmaster> Lattyware: shoot what do u wanna know?
<bclinch> bruenig, http://flock.com/download/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DarkAudit!*@morgantownwv-c2-68-69-*.pittpa.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Ych> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rayston> lamego : I think so, I can browse into that directory and see the lost+found directory that automatically gets put there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Jmod!*@cpe-72-130-*.socal.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<bruenig> bclinch, alright downloading it now, kind of big
<Lattyware> I have a TV card, (Tevion - Cheap brand) and I want to get it working, i installed kdetv via the package manager, but I don't get anything when I scan for channels.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mirzapirza!*@c83-249-*.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<lamego> rayston, you need to set the corret permissions, or change the files owner
<funkmaster> rayston: chown -R user:group /mounted/driectory
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bclinch> bruenig, large but worth it!
<__mikem> nalioth, whats with the bans
<Lattyware> I don't know if my card has been detected.
<jamesstansell> bclinch: flock should be pre-compiled
<nalioth> __mikem: why do you ALWAYS ask the same question? i've answered you more than once
<bruenig> bclinch, yeah, there is no install
<funkmaster> Lattyware: ok first u should be sure that the cable which goes to the tvcard really has tvinput, make sure, maybe conect to a tv just to check
<bclinch> jamestansell, how shouldi install it?
<__mikem> Because I am curious
<insub>  Who loves cake?
<__mikem> :)
<rayston> the chmod trick funkmaster suggested worked actually
<bruenig> bclinch, what directory is it saved in?
<rayston> thanx
<Lattyware> funkmaster: Allready done, it's definatly not that.
<jamesstansell> bclinch: installation should be similar to non-integrated Firefox
<bclinch> i downloaded and untarred to desktop
<funkmaster> Lattyware: ok then next open synaptic
<bruenig> bclinch, ok do this cd ~/Desktop/flock
<bruenig> bclinch, then do ./flock
<jamesstansell> bclinch: refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion - what you need to do will be similar
<Lattyware> done
<bclinch> bruenig, done
<funkmaster> Lattyware: and install scantv
<Miek> I'm having problems running most games, i get "Could not initialize SDL Video subsystem: No I/O port permissions." or similar. Can anyone help?
<Lattyware> Done.
<funkmaster> Lattyware: btw have u loaded the modules from the kernel
<funkmaster> is it a pci card?
<funkmaster> if yes do lspci in the command line and c if ur card appears
<bruenig> bclinch, that will not install it but will run it, you need to write a script that will automate that and to stay consistent with the linux file hierarchy, i believe you need to move it to /opt, although that doesn't really matter for functionality
<Lattyware> No, and yes a PCI card.
<funkmaster> Lattyware: if it does not appear u have to load the right modules in the kernel
<Lattyware> funkmaster: How do I do that/
<funkmaster> so it didn't appear when u did lspci?
<Lattyware> *?
<Tired_> Hello. The current Ubuntu Live CD...what does it have that I can use to create load on my CPU and monitor the temperature?
<funkmaster> Lattyware:  do lspci in the command line and c if ur card appears
<doraemon81> any one of u had experience frequently firefox get hang/ quit exception case in ubuntu 6?
<bclinch> bruenig, when i cd to flock it says it is a directory
<Lattyware> funkmaster: I get a command not found error
<bruenig> bclinch, the executable is called flock and it is in the directory called flock
<Lattyware> ah, lspci not ispci
<Lattyware> :P
<funkmaster> Lattyware:  erm that'S strange
<funkmaster> try as root lspci
<Alteus> hola
<funkmaster> heh yes
<funkmaster> :)
<Lattyware> 0000:02:08.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<__mikem> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lattyware> I'm presuming that is it.
<funkmaster> yep should be
<Alteus> thkx
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> wheir iz ompaul
<funkmaster> ok u could also install TVtime and xawtv these r good tv apps, which i also use
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> TVtime is swinie
<bruenig> bclinch, did you get all of that stuff worked out, the script and all?
<bclinch> bruenig, i have flock open now, how simple is it to install?
<funkmaster> Lattyware:  i just found a post on the forum concerning this card, u should read it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183977&highlight=install+tvcard
<bruenig> bclinch, install is a bit of a misnomer, all that is needed is in that directory, you just run it
<nox-Hand> Is there not a music-maker app for Linux (( free )) - I cant remember the good Windows apps, but like Ejay, just....better and less...newbieish?
<funkmaster> Lattyware:  erm that'S strange
<bclinch> bruenig, thanks alot, in the future, how do i know what to install and what to run?
<funkmaster> Lattyware:  appearently there is a problem with this card
<Lattyware> just my luch
<Lattyware> *luck
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> are zer any italianz heir?
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> i would like to... talk wiz zem
<bruenig> bclinch, in theory you should move the flock directory to /opt/ then write a script and put the script in /usr/local/bin that will run it, then you could create a launcher on the desktop or menu if you wanted it or could initiate it by just typing the name of the script in the run dialog or terminal
<mrkinder> ez yo bredbins, I is lookin' fo' da ATI drivas n' s**t fo' my motherf***in' AMD64, any of yo mofo's know where I can hit dat?
<bclinch> bruenig, thats a bit beyond me i think!
* __mikem wonders if that constitutes a coc violation
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> \AMD sux
<nalioth> Zidane_is_Pwn3r: try #ubuntu-it
<Zidane_is_Pwn3r> oooh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bruenig> bclinch, generally just look at the contents of the directory. if it has an exectuable that is the name of the program, more often than not you just run that
<bruenig> if it has something called configure, you run that
<IceCube> I didn't ask fo yo opinion on da chipset wars innit
<bclinch> bruenig, thanks you have really helped me
<__mikem> IceCube, please reframe from using abusive language in here
<jamesstansell> bruenig: is the flock command actually a script?
<__mikem> *refrain
<bruenig> jamesstansell, no
<Lattyware> funkmaster: OK, so what do you reccomend I do?
<IceCube> I do apologise sir, now please could I have all information you have to hand on the matter?
<SillyZ> whats the command in 6.06.1 to reconfigue Xwindows ?
<IceCube> I'd appreciate it greatly
<SillyZ> i know it was xf86config prior but know its changed since then
<IceCube> All the boys in the hood shall be so so jealous
<__mikem> IceCube, I had plenty of bad experience with ATI, drivers would crash unexpectedly, and crap like that, I would just recomend getting a different card
<funkmaster> Lattyware:   I had to modprobe the driver myself with the right info (found by trial and error) and finally set it to load with the correct paramaters on boot.
<funkmaster> maybe that
<avu> sillyz: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' might be what you're looking for
<funkmaster> or go back to breezy
<funkmaster> there it seems to work
<bruenig> avu, yeah I was going to say that but I was a bit unsure of what he was asking
<SillyZ> k thanks avu
<Lattyware> right...
<Daveyboy> despite using kdm and kde, my vncserver conenction uses a gnome desktop, can anybody help to configure to kde?
<ed1t> anybody know of a good iso bootable burning software?
<IceCube> Thats all very well but someone got me the answer the other day when I installed the 64 bit version and it all worked fine. Only problem is I'm a noob and didn't realise 64-bit unbuntu was a waste of time for me, so I installed 32 bit
<bruenig> Daveyboy, #kubuntu is likely better for you
<avu> bruenig: me neither, hence the 'might' ;)
<DanaG> !git-core
<nalioth> ed1t: k3b ?
<ubotu> git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1741 kB, installed size 4164 kB
<DanaG> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<IceCube> I have had no problems with crashes though
<Daveyboy> bruenig, im using kubuntu
<bruenig> Daveyboy, I mean the room #kubuntu
<__mikem> IceCube, what exatly is it doing that it shouldn't
<bruenig> Daveybody, as in do /join #kubuntu
<IceCube> Just finding a way to install the drivers that doesn't involve being Stephen Hawking is what I'm after
<bruenig> by room I mean channel
<__mikem> oh
<__mikem> ok
<Daveyboy> bruenig, okay
<funkmaster> can some1 help me with mgetty and sendfax? i think mgetty and vgetty work properly but i can't sned any faxes
<ed1t> nalioth: will it run on xfce?
<__mikem> IceCube, are you using XGL?
<IceCube> When I came here two days ago someone directed me to libraries or repositories for me to click on and it accelerated no problem. I just can't remember what it wads
<nalioth> ed1t: yup
<IceCube> XGL? If I am I don't know about it
<__mikem> IceCube, I will assume you are not then
<__mikem> What package did that guy ask you to install
<waspius_> i installed fvwm but it does not load..anyone know why?
<IceCube> __mikem well thats the problem, I don't remember. I just remember him sending me to some links that explained that I had to add a few libraries to use the ATI accelerator
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IceCube> Either that or the ati accelerator was what I had to add
<IceCube> I've tried the thing that bot throws out, and its way more complicated than the method that worked for me before
<__mikem> IceCube try sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<__mikem> lets see
<__mikem> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IceCube> This looks similar to a method I tried earlier today
<IceCube> I'll give it a blast though
<warci> weirbut when you install the nvidia driver, double buffering of video playback is disabled... how do you fix this?
<IceCube> And as I said before, I've tried the bots method and its beyond me, I'm a complete newbie to all this
<y0shi> hi, I tried to disable antialias for small fonts (like suggeste in some guide) and at first font look like I wanted (like small fonts in windows). but now they look bad (like monochrome)
<y0shi> any idea what happened?
<__mikem> IceCube, I know I was just trying to see what the bot's advice was
<y0shi> I couldn't find out what I did that caused it.
<IceCube> Aparrently I already have the newest version when I do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<__mikem> IceCube, ok, then that would be the package you were told to install before
<IceCube> Thats the package I tried to install today. You see this is a fresh install, I'm on 32-bit after ironically changing from my fully functional 64-bit setup hoping for some more simplicity
* bruenig likes IceCube's refusal to follow a guide that will fix his woes because it involves too much work
<__mikem> bruenig, that is unnecessary
* bruenig notes that it is unnecessary
<lamego> IceCube, did you follow the 3 steps ati driver install how-to ?
<dravas> I have Firefox with Flash 4 and Flash 7 installed how do I remove the Flash 4
<__mikem> IceCube, now I want you to do the following
<IceCube> Ok, which one was this, I've followed about 8 guides now lamego
<__mikem> sudo aticonfig --initial
<__mikem> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<bruenig> dravas, cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<dravas> ok
<bruenig> dravas, that is where all the plugins are, find the one that deals with flash 4 and rm it
<h4ch3r> Scp MP3!  [Ouvindo: 03 Hellbound.mp3 3:59/208kbps] 
<SillyZ> hmmm seems dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org dosent seem to work
<IceCube> Admittedly as far as my experience would allow bruenig, I'm sure you just started knowing exactly what the guides meant
<lamego> IceCube, bad approach, you should folow only one, and ask for help to figure what went wrong
<SillyZ> bah, was missing the xorg on the end, was just putting xserver-org
<bruenig> IceCube, I looked at that guide, you open up a terminal and copy and paste like 100 things and that is the extent of it
<IceCube> Which one bruenig? The one the bot shows?
<bruenig> I still don't know what a lot of that stuff on there is
<IceCube> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__mikem> bruenig, how about leaving this to someone who DOES know what that stuff is
<lamego> IceCube, you just need to install the drivers, and edit a text file to use it instead of the open source driver
<cokeslut> sup?
<IceCube> I did everything it said in the guide but nothing happened for me when I did the $ fglrxinfo
<lamego> installing the driver is like, one command, changing the file is like, changing one line o a text file, xorg.conf
<Johnny> my battery for my laptop has a 4 hr life but it it never lasts that long
<lamego> IceCube, did you checked that the driver was properly loaded ?
<bruenig> __mikem, I did through the !ati, but whatever I don't care much I just think it odd that somebody wants help and then wont take it because it looks like it might be a lot of work
<Johnny> just now it only lasted for about 20 minutes
<Johnny> is there anything i can do to fix that
<IceCube> I presume thats what that command was for
<IceCube> $ fglrxinfo
<lamego> ops, i mean IceCube
<bruenig> Icecube, don't use the $
<__mikem> bruenig, he is a self proclaimed n00b, he may be afraid to modify config files, I don't blame him
<lamego> IceCube, lsmod | grep -i fglxr
<lamego> IceCube, dmesg | grep fglrx
<relachs> Hello, i am stuck at the installation, it doesn't let me create the swap partition (new partition) it says there can't be more than 4 Primary paritions at once
<IceCube> Half of these guides tell you quite casually to compile or "answer the questions" of a wizard that asks me things I really don't know about my hardware
<lamego> IceCube, just to be safe, you did edit the xorg.conf, right ?
<HellDragon> reboot brb
<bruenig> relachs, you are going to need to make an extended partition and put it in there along with one of your other partitions
<__mikem> IceCube, I would recomend not using any guides that ask you to compile something
<lamego> IceCube, you dont need to compile unless your model is not supported by the current driver
<IceCube> Sorry lamego, I keep losing track while trying to justify my existence to born leet bruenig
<lamego> IceCube, , we are your guide now, did you changed xorg.conf ?
<__mikem> IceCube have you typed those two commands yet?
<__mikem> sudo aticonfig --initial
<__mikem> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<cilkay> Hello. I have the 6.06 live CD in my ThinkPad. I want to see if it supports the ThinkPad function controls, specifically switching between the LCD panel and the external VGA output for connecting to a projector. Does the default Live CD support that?
<lamego> ciaron, if you have it, why dont you try it :) ?
<relachs> bruenig: yes, but how? If i click on the 'new paritition' symbol, this dialog pops up. Do i have to delete a partition first?
<greenwom> any Kino users??? I've got problems
<bruenig> relachs, yes delete one partition, then right click on the free space and make the whole thing an extended partition, then remake the partition you deleted as well as the swap within that extended partition
<Johnny> my 4 hour battery didnt even last 30 minutes until power management could put it on standby
<Johnny> does anyone know what the problem might be?
<greenwom> Kino constant drop frames and crashes.....
<raghu206> problem while logging out screen appears blank nothing appears in dapper drake
<Ropechoborra> raghu206 And the starting one too??
<rancid> I installed network-manager-gnome, but accidentally removed the icon on my panel. Anyone know how to get it back? BTW, I'm not talking about the the network monitor that defaults to the panel.
<raghu206> Ropechoborra, at starting it is normal login screen appears
<Ropechoborra> raghu206 i got both in blank .. =( dont know how to fix it
<bruenig> rancid, if you know the command for network-manager-gnome, you should be able to create a launcher on the panel by right clicking on it and selecting add to panel then application launcher or custom application launcher
<rancid> I have no idea
<_gpg_> salut
<cilkay> How do you configure display mirroring with the Live CD?
<bruenig> rancid, how do you access network-manager-gnome other than that launcher you had
<_gpg_> je voudrais connaitre votre avis concernant l'utilisationd'easybuntu
<raghu206> ropechoborra, did u fix it
<bruenig> through a system menu I would guess?
<_gpg_> oop
<_gpg_> really sry
<relachs> bruenig: it only let's me create primary partitions :(
<Ropechoborra> raghu206 No =( i dont know how
<bruenig> relachs, it should work
<lamego> rancid, gnome-net<tab>
<lamego> on a terminal
<rancid> bruenig, it just resided in the panel as an icon when I installed it
<lamego> should be one of those
<lamego> rancid, you mean on the panel, like an applet ?
<bruenig> lamego, I think he means launcher
<bruenig> perhaps not
<lamego> launchers are not on panels, unless you add them there :)
<bruenig> rancid, did this thing on the panel move and do stuff or just sit idly until you clicked on it
<lamego> on that case the entry would be on the menu also :)
<rancid> gnome-net : command not found
<bruenig> rancid, gnome-net<tab><tab>
<rancid> I cant believe you guys dont know network-manager
<bruenig> then look at the list it gives you to see if it looks like what you need
<lamego> rancid, have you tried "Add To Panel" ?
<buntu418> guys how to make amarok play mpg file wmv files?
* bruenig notes echo
<lamego> rancid, why should i need it ? i just have 1 network card
<rancid> It does not reside in add to panel
<Ropechoborra> buntu418 i dont think amarok does that
<relachs>  i have got /hda1, /hda2, 'not used', and an extended hda3
<bruenig> rancid, do you mean network tools?
<bruenig> rancid, do gnome-nettool, and see if what it launches is what you are talking about
<buntu418> Ropechoborra: it did play last time when i installed ubuntu to a friends pc... it plays the audio layer of mpg files
<relachs> bruenig: and its not possible to create an extended in the 'not used' row
<Ropechoborra> buntu418 Oh... didnt knew that
<rancid> no!!! Network-manager-gnome. It allows you to switch between wired and wireless networks on a laptop
<bruenig> relachs hard for me to do much not seeing your partition table or what exactly you are doing
<bruenig> rancid, I don't have a laptop nor wireless connectivity, hence no knowledge
<bruenig> however I have the knowledge of launchers and applets and the like and know how to create them. If you can identify how to start the program, I can do the rest
<buntu418> any guy who knows amarok and engines?? to make it play mpg as audio files
<Audesse> buntu - check out the wiki...search restricted formats
<rancid> bruenig I have no idea how it started
<bruenig> rancid, maybe it is an applet you are talking about, right click on the panel then scroll all the way down and see if it is there
<bruenig> right click on the panel click add to panel and then scroll down*
<rancid> it is not listed in the add to panel
<buntu418> thanks
<bruenig> rancid, I see it
<bruenig> does the icon look like two computers and it lights up and all that good stuff
<lamego> rancid, I dont believe you could have a gnome applet which is not on the applet add menu
<rancid> no that is network monitor which I can add to the panel. I dont need this
<bruenig> rancid, can you at least tell if it is an applet or launcher that you were used to clicking on
<relachs> bruenig: i would make a screenshot but it doesnt work
<bruenig> relachs, I don't use the graphical install for just these kind of problems, too buggy, I would use alternate cd if I were you
<relachs> i have got a gparted cd
<fyrestrtr> you can have a custom applet launcher and add that to the panel.
<rancid> it resided on the panel after I installed it. if you clicked it it would allow you to switch between wired and wireless networks.
<TheGame> sup
<relachs> brb
<bruenig> rancid, it is hard to know if that is a launcher or applet, seems unlikely that a launcher would be made for you with an install so if I had to guess i would say applet, but if it is an applet you should be able to add it through that right click add to panel dialog
<bruenig> rancid, you could try uninstalling and then reinstalling, maybe it will do it again for you. But you probably should figure out why it works and that way you can at least put it back if it goes away
<Tonren> How do I get Gaim to stop starting on boot up?!?!!
<fyrestrtr> rancid: that is the network monitor applet.
<rancid> Problem is I dont know how to start it. If you know suse it it is the network manager that is installed by default on that os
<bruenig> fyrestrtr, that is what i told him, he disagrees
<lamego> Tonren, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
* fyrestrtr is looking at the right now
<bruenig> rancid, you are absolutely sure it isn't network monitor?
<rancid> You guys, that applet is not what I am talking about
<Tonren> lamego: I've removed it from the sessions, it's not on the startup list, I've set it as "Trash" in the startup settings
<Tonren> lamego: IT WON'T GO AWAY!
<rancid> It is not network monitor
<bruenig> rancid, when you click on it it gives you an option to do just what you were talking about or at least it appears to. I don't have two connections to test it
<fyrestrtr> rancid: what did it do? allow you to switch between wireless and wired?
<frying_fish> anyone around happen to use i915 for graphics and output to a LCD tv from the vga connection?
<__mikem> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rancid> fyrestrtr yes, but it was better than the default network monitor. it allowed for wpa encryption
<__mikem> How do I find out what model my nvidia card is?
<halorgium> lspci?
<bruenig> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<__mikem> thanks
<bruenig> is beagle any good?
<rancid> forget it, i'll uninstall then reinstall. If you used a laptop, you would find it indespensible. It is a very popular applet
<bruenig> rancid, when you do reinstall try to figure out how it works
<drbashir> is there a channel for WinCE syncing support?
<fyrestrtr> ah, network-manager-gnome is probably what you are after rancid.
<rancid> yes fyrestarter I know what it is called. I need to bring back the icon!
<lamego> rancid, have you installed it from apt ? or manually ?
<rancid> Installed from apt
<lamego> i see a some howtos on the forum on how to install a cvs network monitor with wpa support
<fyrestrtr> rancid: lol sorry, I didn't mean to frustrate you.
* fyrestrtr is installing it anew to see if it shows up or not.
<drbashir> !WinCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WinCE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbashir> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> __mikem: lspci | grep VGA
<fyrestrtr> !info multisync
<ubotu> multisync: A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-5.2build1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 284 kB
<fyrestrtr> drbashir: ^^^^^^
<ubuntu> anyone know a command for check the errors in ubuntu?
<lamego> ubuntu, dmesg ?
<ubuntu> lamego only dmesg?
<lamego> look at /var/log ?
<lamego> main error logs should be on /var/log
<ubuntu> i cant enter to my ubuntu , i am in a live cd , it say that i cant enter its unmounted , or something so , can anyone help me_
<rancid> about network-manager-gnome, it adds nm-applet to the sessions, but I cant seem to restart it. I just need to bring back the icon that resided in my panel
<lamego> not if you don't describe your problem
<digit> hi all
<ubuntu> but last week i got the same problem , i put a command in the console and all ok , it was a command that view th erros and reapir it
<Crooper> hello all
<cokeslut> Hi
<ubuntu> do u know some command that make that_
<drbashir> fyrestrtr, got that, but need some help with this: http://www.opensync.org/wiki/SetupGuide...
<drbashir> I'm stuck at trying to sync a vCard...
<digit> I have just installed ubuntu dapper , and I was wondering I heard there was a tool that maked installing video cards easy  anyone ever hear of this
<drbashir> !easyubuntu > digit
<digit> ah yes
<DanaG> I just thought of another question:
<DanaG> Which was is better when compiling my own kernel:
<digit> man i have a night mare of a video card nvidia 6200 turbo cache
<digit> sucks
<jmelloy> I'm installling ubuntu on a macbook.
<DanaG> The source from "git" or the source from the repos?
<KrakensDen> digit, could be worse
<drbashir> fyrestrtr, stuck at this section: "Second test: Add a sample vcard to the directory"
<lamego> digit, video cards are easy to install if you have a mainstream model, ati or nvidia
<longbean> nvidia cards are usually supported pretty well under linux aren't they?
<KrakensDen> does anyone know the difference between dapper and dapper-updates?
<lamego> digit, have you tried the nvidia how-to ?
<KrakensDen> I can't find any documentation
<drbashir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<digit> it installs fine but the 3d dont work
<harisund> can anybody tell me what kind of a framerate can be considered *decent* in the output of glxgears -printfps?
<jmelloy> And I installed the ati drivers, and ran aticonfig
<lamego> digit, did you install the nvidia driver ?
<jmelloy> which fixed my resolution
<DanaG> Also, is it possible to make the new kernel I compile have the same suffix as the old one so I can use its restricted-modules?
<KrakensDen> digit, you need to enable it
<jmelloy> but when I do fglrxinfo, I get mesa as the opengl driver
<cokeslut> you tell me
<KrakensDen> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jmelloy> ati drivers
<digit> how do you enable
<KrakensDen> and don't install nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings
<lamego> jmelloy, did you chcked that the driver is setup on xorg.conf ?
<jmelloy> it seems to be
<digit> ive only tried it on debian
<KrakensDen> digit, did that work?
<KrakensDen> digit, if it didn't, what it does is fairly simple
<digit> once when i first got the card
<KrakensDen> digit, and if you need to do it manually, just ask, I can help
<Crooper> in xorg.conf change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<digit> ok im asking
<funkja> how do I look at my processor speed?
<KrakensDen> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lamego> funkja, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<KrakensDen> search for 'nv'
<TheGame> any1 know of any cool tips and tricks
<KrakensDen> change that to 'nvidia'
<TheGame> im looking in the forums and cant find any that i havent done
<__mikem> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lamego> funkja, okr "lshw"
<KrakensDen> and make sure DRI section with chmod 0666 exists
<KrakensDen> I think ubuntu does that by default though
<KrakensDen> 	Mode	0666
<KrakensDen> EndSection <- put that in wherever
<DShepherd> does the alternate cd allow you to resize partitions non-destructively on installation of ubuntu dapper 6.06.1?
<drbashir> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21117
<TheGame> any1 here good with bash scripts
<TheGame> i want to automate my camera
<digit> ok
<KrakensDen> bollocks on xchat
<TheGame> so that when i plug it in the pictures are moved to a folder automattically
<digit> sounds good
<MinceR> hi
<TheGame> ?
<rixxon> meep i want edgy. now!
<r000t> sidebuttons to work in firefox with my intellimouse        --someone???
<MinceR> how does libapache2-mod-perl2 work out of the box (that is, where do i need to put .pl files to get them to run, do i need to do anything else)?
<rixxon> r000t, perhaps try this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44191
<drbashir> ...
<r000t> rixxon: been there done that.. doesnt work
<rixxon> r000t, ok :(
<r000t> rixxon: is it the same version of xorg as then
<rixxon> huh
<FurryNemesis> is swiftfox as fast or faster than firefox+fasterfox? Anyone with experience?
<lamego> funkmaster, it is expected to be, at least have compiled firefox for my amd system and it did performed a lot better
<digitalhav0c> FurryNemesis, to me swiftfox wasn't really any faster than my regular firefox
<funkmaster> typo
<digitalhav0c> to me
<FurryNemesis> lamego, I'm on a normal i386 system. I suppose your amd sys appreciated some tweaking?
<digitalhav0c> at least
<rixxon> FurryNemesis, if you need speed perhaps try epiphany
<teacordes> how can i completely remove a program?
<FurryNemesis> thank you
<lamego> FurryNemesis, there is nothing like trying it :)
<lamego> teacordes, go to synaptic and remove it ?
<teacordes> lamego: i am trying to completly remove vmware. when i install it termnial says there are files to overwrite and it is not in synaptic
<Audesse> are you using sudo to install it?
<FurryNemesis> was going to anyway, just wondered if ppl preferred it over normal FF
<teacordes> yes
<lamego> teacordes, sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<lamego> teacordes, next time be more specific on the program you want to remove :)
<lamego> and it also depends on how it was installed...
<fangorious> how to do i stop receiving emails for bugs on launchpad?
<teacordes> lamego: ok thank you. but it says file not foun!
<Audesse> teacordes - try sudo locate -u, then sudo locate vmware
<teacordes> maybe you can help when i post the log of installation?
<ubuntu> how can i view my partitions ?
<ubuntu> and if they are hda1 hda2 ..
<ubuntu> any command?
<fangorious> ubuntu: fdisk -l
<exs> Someone needs to write a script for the S3 graphics UniChrome Pro IGP, and then they need to implement it in edgy eft for automatic instillation.
<ubuntu> fangorious, ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
<ubuntu> nothing
<teacordes> Audesse: i get a lot on this
<Dr_Willis> run it as root with sudo
<ubuntu> cool thamnks
<MinceR> byte
<Audesse> teacordes: do you see one that says vmware-uninstall.pl?
<ubuntu> thanks a lot people
<ubuntu> best help channel
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> bye
<jmelloy> so any ideas how to check on the video card?
<teacordes> Audesse: no there are only some debs
<teacordes> Audesse but there is a folder /etc/vmware
<fangorious> jmelloy: check what on the video card?
<Audesse> teacordes: is the vmware folder empty?
<jmelloy> I have a macbook pro, which has an ati mobility x1600 (I think)
<jmelloy> I installed the ati drivers, and ran aticonfig, which fixed my resolution
<jmelloy> but when I do fglrxinfo, I get mesa as teh open gl driver
<fangorious> jmelloy: you using the pre-packaged fglrx from the repos, or manually from ati.com?
<jmelloy> ati.com
<teacordes> no, there are 2 files: ucordes@blueberry:/etc/vmware$ dir : locations , not_configured
<TheGame> hey
<TheGame> everytime i boot
<jmelloy> and I added fglrx to /etc/default/linux-restricted-blah
<TheGame> networkmanager asks me to put in a password
<TheGame> for the keyring
<TheGame> how do i disable that
<fangorious> jmelloy: is the ati.com version newer than the packaged version?
<jmelloy> how do I check the version of the packaged one?
<TheGame> any1?
<TheGame> ok heres another question
<jmelloy> the ati one is 8.28.8
<Pesa> cu
<Audesse> teacordes: what do you get when you do ls -al /etc/vmware ?
<TheGame> how do i decide what happens to ubuntu when i close my laptop screen
<salah> is there any extra theme packages I can install via synaptic?
<fangorious> TheGame: I could be mistaken, but I think that's something being worked on for a future release (the network manager keyring thing)
<teacordes> Audesse: may i paste it here?
<teacordes> it's not too big
<TheGame> ok
<TheGame> what about laptop lid
<fangorious> jmelloy: you could search for fglrx in synaptic
<teacordes> TheGame: you can't disable the password prompt afaik
<TheGame> thats fine
<Audesse> teacordes: yeah it shouldn't be a problem I don't think
<fangorious> TheGame: look in .... /etc/acpi/scripts, something like that
<TheGame> will do
<teacordes> insgesamt 12
<teacordes> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2006-08-19 20:06 .
<teacordes> drwxr-xr-x 110 root root 4096 2006-08-19 18:08 ..
<teacordes> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  668 2006-08-19 18:33 locations
<teacordes> -rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 2006-08-19 17:29 not_configured
<jmelloy> synaptec has 8.25.18
<exs> Is there an automated install script for the S3 graphics UniChrome Pro IGP?
<teacordes> TheGame: click system > settings > engery..
<TheGame> teacordes: i dont have that
<jmelloy> synaptec has "xorg-driver-fglrx" but it isn't installed
<TheGame> oh
<TheGame> power management?
<Scorpmoon> what is the difference between "Install to hard disk" and "Install a LAMP server" ?
<fangorious> jmelloy: have you seen this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<TheGame> oh i see it
<TheGame> thanks
<teacordes> TheGame: yes first think :-)
<teacordes> Audesse: what does this tell me?
<jmelloy> eah, I followed those directions
<jmelloy> only with a newer version of the ati drivers
<Scorpmoon> does "Install a LAMP server" include the first option, just with those 4 apps?
<jmelloy> and just installing it instead of making the packages
<exs_> How do I open a port in the firewall?
<Audesse> teacordes: I was hoping that the permissions were set up such that you couldn't write to those files even as root, but you can
<Cookie> server irc.freenode.net
<DetlefE> Hello there.  Quick *simplistic* question: Can I install a printer driver that is packaged as an RPM?
<nalioth> exs_: firewalls are not necessary in a default ubuntu install
<richiefrich> exs_ what are u using  ---> smoothwall ?
<Cookie> SERVER IRC.FREENODE.NET
<jmelloy> Cookie: you're already here.
<richiefrich> Cookie yes thats where u are
<exs_> nalioth:  well, i heard ubuntu had a firewall, and my torrent downloads are going slow.
<Cookie> :))
<richiefrich> exs_ thats the torrent
<nalioth> exs_: if you've installed Ubuntu and YOU have not enabled a firewall, there is none
<fangorious> jmelloy: maybe try making packages then. I have a different ati chip but using both the pre-packaged and building packages have worked for me
<richiefrich> exs_  or what app are u using for the torrents
<exs_> nalioth; i heard it is enabled by default
<Cookie> #ubuntu.tr
<exs_> i use azureus
<nalioth> exs_: not so.
<richiefrich> azureus has many options
<richiefrich> chnage the port
<richiefrich> change*
<exs> nalioth: that's not very good then is it?.. no firewall?.. i heard ubuntu was supposed to be secure
<teacordes> Audesse: so what am i gonna do now? remove the folder and install again?
<richiefrich> exs linux it secure
<jmelloy> is there a better way of checking if it's loaded than fglrxinfo?
<richiefrich> exs  it;s the user
<fangorious> exs_: do you have a direct internet connection, or are you behind a nat/router?
<richiefrich> exs dont u have a router?
<exs> nalioth:  i also done a open port scan, and it found no open ports, not even port 80.
<nalioth> exs: if you curse a deaf man, will he be offended? Ubuntu is a Unix-like operating system, it is inherently secure by default
<exs> fangorious:  im using a router.
<richiefrich> exs thats the router then ..
<^Lynx^> hello. I've got a problem. Xmms has just frozen and I cant close it anymore. I heard the command kill should help but "kill xmms" doesnt work
<jmelloy> "inherently secure by default" might be overstating things
<^Lynx^> I'm quite new to linux btw
<nalioth> exs: windows requires a 'firewall' and 'antivirus' and other crutches for it to be secure because it is badly written dreck
<richiefrich> exs and also if port 80 is closed thats your isp
* Flamekebab laughs at exs
<exs> jmelloy i think ubuntu should have a firewall by default
<fangorious> exs: did you configure the router to forward the power that azureus is using?
<Flamekebab> "no AV" doesn't mean insecure, it means no need for
<Audesse> teacordes: I would try moving those files first
* richiefrich  laughs with Flamekebab 
<Flamekebab> why burden the OS with unnecessary clutter
<exs> fangorious:  yeah, done all that.
<Flamekebab> why would you need a firewall by default?
<exs> don't worry it's not a terrible problem, i'm good at making my downloads faster.
<Scorpmoon> can someone please explain to me the difference between "Install to hard disk" and "Install a LAMP server" .. is the 2nd option the same as the 1st, with more preinstalled packages?
<fangorious> exs: if there aren't any services listening, what is a firewall going block connections to?
<teacordes> Audesse: because i could damage my system by removing them or why?
<exs> Flamekebab:  because hackers can get in
<nalioth> exs: if there are no listening services, what is gonna happen ?
<Luke> leagris: were you helping me before?
<fangorious> exs: get in through what?
* Flamekebab hands exs a nice tin foil hat
<exs> nalioth:  ok true
<richiefrich> exs  hackers can get in anyway if they want to
* MKR heckles
<Audesse> teacordes: yeah...maybe I'm just over-cautious haha
<exs> fangorious:  i grew up in the windows world. no tin foil hat needed.
<exs> (all makes sense now)
<^Lynx^> no one here who could help me :( ?
<richiefrich> exs looks like u need one
<panamax> hello guys
* jmelloy tries creating packages
* Flamekebab points out a fundamental problem with exs' thinking
<fangorious> jmelloy: i think fglrxinfo is the accepted way of checking for hardware acceleration, only way i've used
<bigfuzzyjesus> fire walls are worthless
<Flamekebab> You see, Linux isn't Windows
<christoo> okay
<Flamekebab> hehe
<jmelloy> cool
<bigfuzzyjesus> ive never been hit by a hacker
<bigfuzzyjesus> ever
<christoo> really simple question REALLY SIMPLE lol
* fangorious hands tin foil hat back to Flamekabab
<Flamekebab> and it is something that is very important to remember
<christoo> i'm trying to mount a usb hard drive
<Flamekebab> thank you, fangorious
<panamax> I use usr 9106 adsl modem and just telnet'd inside
<maxkelley> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<MKR> psst, what's the ubuntu random chat channel again? Haven't connected to freenode in months
<richiefrich> christoo then mount it
<MKR> And it's nto in the channewl topic anymore =(
<panamax> noted that there is a busybox inside
<FurryNemesis> ubuntu-offtopic
<MKR> thanks
<panamax> which commands dows it allow ?
<^Lynx^> how can i close a program that's frozen ?
<christoo> richiefrich i've tired, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
<bigfuzzyjesus> !scedule
<richiefrich> ^Lynx^ kill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scedule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^Lynx^> kill xmms doesnt really work :/
<fangorious> anyone know how to stop getting emails from bug report updates on launchpad?
<richiefrich> christoo and?
<bigfuzzyjesus> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fangorious> ^Lynx^: try pkill
<panamax> !busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.01-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 281 kB, installed size 508 kB
<richiefrich> ^Lynx^ pgrep xmms
<richiefrich> ^Lynx^ kill PID
<panamax> a-ha :)
<christoo> richiefrich mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<Flamekebab> ^Lynx^, you could try add one of those "kill program" applets to your task bar
<Flamekebab> that's what I do for convenience sake
<MKR> hmm
<^Lynx^> pkill worked
<^Lynx^> thanks
<MKR> I need to make my ident "rootisfun"
<richiefrich> christoo u said u tried /dev/sda1
<richiefrich> <christoo> richiefrich mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist <-- thats sda
<exs> what's the different between 6.06 and, 6.06.1? is there a lot of changes?
<mark__> !emulators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christoo> yup richiefrich
<richiefrich> christoo so what are u mounting?
<fangorious> ^Lynx^: just be aware that, afaik, pkill will try to kill all processes with that name
<richiefrich> sda
<richiefrich> sda1
<richiefrich> ?
<christoo> usb hard dirve
<richiefrich> i know man
<richiefrich> what is it
<richiefrich> fdisk -l
<panamax> anyone knows a busybox channel here ?
<ynef> exs: yes, tons of security upgrades
<christoo> no output
<MKR> try /list busybox
<richiefrich> sudo fdisk -l
<^Lynx^> ok
<Flamekebab> exs, the difference is it's like a service pack, all the updates conveniently rolled into one
<richiefrich> christoo  dmesg | tail
<exs> ynef:  i made my system up to date when i installed ubuntu yesterday. Will I have the equlivant of 6.06.1?
<Volvo> hello, i was afk for sometimes and there was a window with title " Slightly Less Boring ", the moment i clicked, it disapeared. Can someone guide me how to trace what was it for ?
<Flamekebab> exs, yep
<richiefrich> christoo theres output somelpace
<exs> Flamekebab:  thanks
<teacordes> Audesse: i completly removed it. should i do anything else before reinstalling?
<ynef> exs: yes, in fact, you can see that some packages have 6.06.1 tacked on the version number
<panamax> even "who" command not working
<justin_> Is there any "defrag" type programs included with Ubuntu?, and does Linux even need a defrag once in a while for that matter??
<christoo> i found the output
<panamax> what a tiny busybox is that
<christoo> i need to specify the filesystem
<christoo> its Extended
<Flamekebab> justin_, Linux filesystems don't need defragging
<exs> In windows, I went into program files and then went into a program folder to launch it. Firefox is telling me what to open a torrent with. I want to set it to azureus but I dont know where the excutable is
<philc> I just installed a new ubuntu vps; I want to set up email forwarding by putting .forward files in /var/mail/user. What daemon do I need for that? Sendmail? Do I need a mta?
<justin_> Flamekebab: Great, cause I really dislike doing it.
* justin_ rejoices.
<salah> hello. how do I print out three pages per paper with openoffice? the file im printing out is powerpoint presentation file
<Flamekebab> justin_, take a look at this http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<Thunderpants> exs, /usr/bin most likely
<Audesse> teacordes: I would go ahead and try reinstalling and see what happens
<justin_> ok
<Flamekebab> exs, it's kinda complicated, do as follows - download the torrent file
<bigfuzzyjesus> does anyone know a lite AIM program
<MKR> sudo aptitude install gaim
<Flamekebab> actually, no, someone else can field this one
<fangorious> exs: you could use 'locate azurues' in a shell to find all flies with that string in their name, or 'which azureus' if it's in your PATH
<Flamekebab> I'm not totally certain what I'm going to suggest is the best way
<DShepherd> how can i resize my ext3 partition using commandline tools? gparted is not playing nice
<MKR> whoa, there's a locate command
* MKR goes to play with it
<jmelloy> there sure is
<exs> fangorious:  what's a shell, and why dont they install all on the same directory?.. e.g. user/bin?
<bigfuzzyjesus> MKR, something lighter than gaim
<MKR> wow, "locate porn" actualy returned something...and I don't have any porn
<MKR> hmm
* Flamekebab giggles
<teacordes> Audesse: what packets do i need? there vmware-player, vmware-player, vnware-player-kernel-module, vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 ?
<justin_> Nice article.
<Audesse> MKR - check out sudo locate -u to make sure that your database is up to date
<MKR> I don't know of any lighter clietbs
<fangorious> exs: the reason is rather out of scope for this channel. Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<fangorious> exs: might be Gnome Terminal
<MKR> First I'll do -h to make sure that's what -u does
<MKR> thanks
<exs> fangorious:  ohh, didn't know the terminal was also the shell
<Audesse> teacordes: are you using synaptic?
<teacordes> Audesse: yes i do
<Volvo> is there any command like /whowas ?
<fangorious> exs: well, you run a shell (bash, csh, tcsh, ash, zsh, etc) in a terminal (gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm, rxvt, aterm, eterm, etc)
<KrakensDen> does anyone know the difference between dapper and dapper-updates?
<exs> fangorious:  ok
<tambu> I know someone will shoot me but I'm a bit concerned... I see there is no root user login  and that ubuntu uses sudu to give root privledges... atleast that asks for a password but if you do sudo su it just makes you root without asking for password? am I missing something this seems far less secure then a separate root acct/passwd?
<avu> krakensden: dapper holds the complete archives in release state and dapper-updates features non-security-related bugfixes
<teacordes> KarkensDen: since many updates were released since dapper is out, they released a cd with the updates allready installed.
<Luke> does anyone know if there is a way to change the f-spot import directory?
<KrakensDen> avu, so in my sources.list, I should source from dapper-updates?
<Audesse> teacordes: I've never used vmware, but I think you could probably just install them all and be okay
<MKR> tambu, sudo holds the pass for a set time. If it were the first sudo, you would be prompted
<Dr_Willis> tambu,  faq #1 :)
<avu> krakensden: you should have *both* in there
<fangorious> tambu: you would have to have already used a sudo command recently to not be prompted (there's a timeout so you don't have to keep authenticating every time)
<KrakensDen> avu, ok
<KrakensDen> the apt system always confuses me
* fangorious shoots tambu
* MKR calls a medic
<oscur0matic> same here :(
<Flamekebab> I adore apt
<oscur0matic> it shows me a problem with the packages.
<KrakensDen> avu, different lines or the same line?
<jmelloy> well, that'll teach me not to follow the directions
<tambu> mkr, dr_willis, fangorious: thx for answers.. trying to find the faq.. but still your only talking about a single password to compromise and you have full access to a system.. normall you disallow root ssh access.. but if I want my user to ssh .. that means only a single password secures my system.. <dodges fangorius's pathetic shot>
<jmelloy> It probably won't, really.
<KrakensDen> avu, I get an error either way
<fangorious> jmelloy: what'll teach you?
<avu> krakensden: let me show you my sources.list
<salah> any help to my problem please?
<jmelloy> works now
<jmelloy> I followed the directions this time instead of just running the installer
<toaster^> I have a sound problem. ALSA works fine, but OSS gives me no sound. Where do I configure my OSS settings?
<panamax> !syslogd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslogd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<panamax> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fangorious> jmelloy: crazy, i wonder what the difference i
<fangorious> s
<MKR> tambu, Ubuntu is aimed at ease of use. If you need that level of security you might want to look to a distro that uses a traditional root login, or coax ubuntu in to doing it
<jorik> if i replace /dev/dsp with a regular file, will it contain pcm sound after a while ?
<oscur0matic> guys i have a strange problem with my apt-get :(
<fangorious> tambu, or a system with selinux
<jadrifter> tambu: you CAN make sudo not ask for a password for an individual or group with a line like '[%] admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'  Use the % to signify a group.
<oscur0matic> it can read files from http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<Luke> does anyone know if there is a way to change the f-spot import directory?
<panamax> seems I screwed the modem's busybox.. even not responding to "help" command
<avu> krakensden: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WWKmI285.html
<jmelloy> I'm guessing it gets the version of ubuntu wrong
<jmelloy> the directions specifically state to make the packages for dapper
<avu> krakensden: depending on where you are, you should change the de.archive into something near you
<KrakensDen> avu, thanks
<fangorious> oscur0matic: you probably want to use a mittor
<fangorious> or even a mirror
* jmelloy moves onto sound
<KrakensDen> avu, I figured ;)
<oscur0matic> how do I do that fangorious :(
<oscur0matic> it shows me it can find the file.
<TheGateKeeper> is there a cli command that will tell me what my hard disk partitions are from a livecd?
<oscur0matic> or the directory at that one.
<fyrestrtr> TheGateKeeper: mount
<fangorious> oscur0matic: there should be a list of mirrors from ubuntu.com, just replace archive.ubuntu.com with a geographically close mirror
<oscur0matic> and it tellsme to make an apt-get update.
<tambu> jadrifter: I am not trying to make it less secure :) i'm trying to secure.. it further. I understand ease of use.. but at least to me seems an extreme compromise of security to allow "ease of use" .. plus seems to me su - and a password is easier..  hrm. well thanks for the input.
<oscur0matic> at the serverls list fangorious? thank you very much.
<fyrestrtr> tambu: sudo -i
<fyrestrtr> tambu: that makes you root
<avu> krakensden: also, there are som unofficial repos in there which you may want to erase
<UpMarc> hello... I'm new to this... does someone know an equivalent of Windows Movie Maker for ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: mount with no params gives you the info?
<avu> krakensden: (allthough I consider them very usefull)
<fyrestrtr> TheGateKeeper: yes
<krazykit> tambu: your method is an option, but is unsupported by the ubuntu community.
<jadrifter> tambu, the "security" that sudo adds is you don't have to give out the root password to allow users to use it.
<KrakensDen> avu, is the plf still extant?
<tambu> fyrestrtr: I realize that same as sudo su.. but the point is one requires a 2nd password the other doesn't :)
<avu> krakensden: yes
<KrakensDen> avu, I thought their ubuntu repos were gone
<Flannel> tambu: you can see this for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jadrifter> tambu: In fact you can select WHICH commands a user can use under sudo.  You don't have to run it wide open.
<MKR> tambu, you can make Ubuntu use a traditional root login if you want
<avu> krakensden: no, check the url in the comment
<KrakensDen> apparently not :)
<nikin> UpMarc: Pitivi
* jmelloy watches his door shut
<UpMarc> I'm Migrating from "The Wonderful World of Windows" to Ubuntu...
<jmelloy> now I can't hear music ...
<KrakensDen> NickaNicka, pitivi is very, very beta
<fangorious> UpMarc: welcome to a better way
<tambu> jadrifter: true but you can use sudu without disabling the root account.  .. but instead you have a default user that if someone cracks the password has 100% access to a system rather than just using a root account for full access and sudo list for sligtly more than normal user access.
<nikin> Krakens: i know, but i dont know any better
<tambu> flannel: thanks looking at it now :)
<UpMarc> nikin / fangorious: Thank you very much
<KrakensDen> nikin, well, there's lives and kino, though neither is very good either
<UpMarc> :-)
<TheGame> goal
<TheGame> i fixed the lid problem
<Flannel> tambu: er, how is that any different than root?  You still only have one password (which you need to give to users you need doing system work), which once cracked, gives full access.
<TheGame> the acpi was setup wrong
<TheGame> so i had to make a new lid.sh
<TheGame> and now when i open the lid the screen comes back
<MKR> Are there any "but it works better under Linux" stickers to put under a "Designed for Windows" sticker?
<Tamale> tambu:  Your understanding of security is flawed if you think having a traditional root password known by anyone is MORE secure than only one user with full sudo.
<count_dooku> hello...i am new here..while running the ubuntu 6.06 live cd....i get a lotta error msgs like i/o buffer error in many sectors..i ve tried to disable all kinds of things like hard disc detection etc,but no go...pls help me
<auTONYmous> anybody here have a Intel wireless card?
<tambu> flannel: no with sudu you create a list of commands a user can access.. say editing samba configs. and thats all they can do.
<TheGame> MKR: there are powered by ubuntu stickers
<TheGame> that you can put over that windows sticker
<Flannel> tambu: right, but you're arguing that root is more secure?
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, yup
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, it works pretty well here
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, what do you have?
<MKR> I know about those, but I want something that points out the superiority of linux over the windows install present
<auTONYmous> are you using wep, shared key, 128bit
<tambu> Tamale: sigh.. I never once said you give people access to root :) I said you have a root account.. and for those users who need slightly more access you use a sudo list to grant them that.. rather than full root access
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, nope
<auTONYmous> dammit
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, I hide my essid and pray ;)
<soundray> What's a quick-and-dirty way to turn a series of png images into an mpeg clip?
<MKR> "Yeah, I share the disk with windows, but he's more of an annoyance."
<fangorious> oscur0matic: here's the official mirror list, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/OfficialMirrors?highlight=%28mirrors%29
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, have you gone through the forums?
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, there might be something there
<nikin> soundray: Gimp Animation plugin... if i remember good :D
<jayt> Tamale, the presence of a root password opens a door that one does not have if there is no enabled root account :-)
<auTONYmous> I'm trying to use my connection at work: 128-bit WEB, hidden SSID, shared key in hex...can't get the damn thing to work at all
<Fenster> anyone know a guio based ftp client for gnome?
<Tamale> jayt:  exactly
<tambu> flannel I am arguing that if I never want people to have root then the only way someone can crack my system and get root privledges is to 1) crack my ssh password for login (since root ssh is disabled) then they are just a normal user.. then they must crack my root password. two passwords instead of one.
<oscur0matic> fangorious, thank you thank you thank you
<MKR> fenster, gftp
<auTONYmous> I haven't gone as far as recompiling new drivers yet
<MKR> I use kftpgrabber though
<fangorious> auTONYmous: you using Network Manager?
<MKR> It works quite well, and sits in the system tray
<auTONYmous> yep
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, well, the hidden essid shouldn't be an issue
<nikin> Tony: wep? howmany bits...?
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, are you in GNOME or xfce?
<Fenster> I had smartftp on xp.. I really liked it
<auTONYmous> gnome
<Fenster> im lookin for somethin similar
<auTONYmous> 128-bit
<Luke> does anyone know if there is a way to change the f-spot import directory?
<KrakensDen> 128-bit WEP?
<MKR> This works about as well as smartftp
<nikin> 128 bit sux with network managger
<auTONYmous> yep
<jayt> anyone know a 3D audio howto anywhere?
<soundray> nikin: too laborious -- I'd have to turn each image into a layer, or wouldn't I? Any other ideas?
<krazykit> Fenster: the 2 GUI ftp apps i like are gftp and filezilla (which is still under heavy devel)
<Fenster> MKR, .. gftp or kftpgrabber
<Tamale> tambo:  if you have a good password, the difficulty of hacking two passwords instead of one is insignificant
<MKR> kftpgrapper
<MKR> gftp is more like WS_FTP
<jayt> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, have you tried using the normal GNOME networking thing?
<tambu> flannel I don't give anyone root password. except me. so for someone to get in its 2 passwords to crack instead of one. Since i spend half my life watching iddiots trying to ssh to my boxes on the cable network trying various user/names and passwords..
<jmelloy> You should get a new hobby.
<TheGame> Luke: what do you mean about fspot
<nikin> soundray, the most move editing progs like pitivi, can use images as source to, but Pitivi cant mane mpeg, as far as i know
<auTONYmous> krakensden: that's even worse than NM
<fangorious> tambu: unless they exploit a remote root vulnerability
<TheGame> like so it doesnt import to /home/usr/photos?
<Fenster> does kftpgrabber work in gnome?
<tyler_d> sharing a printer to a windows machine???
<MKR> yeah
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: not giving me the info I want and mount -t etc /dev/hda1 hdd gives me wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc etc
* MKR pokes at the kftpgrapper tray icon
<fangorious> auTONYmous: you can hand edit /etc/network/interfaces to hard code your wep settings
<nikin> tyler: samba
<BlueEagle> tambu: The people attempting to brute get unauthorized logins.. do you do anythign about them?
<tyler_d> running that
<auTONYmous> fangorious: what if I have two diff networks? (One home, one work)
<nikin> edit the pronter related lines in the smb.conf
<TheGame> auTONYmous: have you tried network-manager?
<easytiger> ui've just plugged a new monitor into my machine running ubuntu... how can i get it to recognise it?
<TheGame> i use it for wep
<tyler_d> nikin: did that
<tambu> BlueEagle: course 3 failed logins they ip gets disallowed. doesn't stop the flood they just change ips
<TheGame> and wpa
<nikin> its just some uncommenting, it is not evil
<auTONYmous> TheGame: YES, YES, and YES...
<soundray> nikin: thanks! I'll have a look at that
<fangorious> auTONYmous: some people smarter than me have figured out how to do multiple networks with the interfaces file, but I just use NetworkManager
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: I am presently running a livecd, would like the info you get in fstab of the hard disk
<TheGame> whats wrong with it/
<Tamale> tambu:  if your password is a dictionary word or something else really poorly chosen, only then you have a valid concern.  if this is the case, then by all means enable the root account and take away your user's full sudo privs
<tyler_d> nikin I will keep playing
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, do you get error messages?
<auTONYmous> fangorious: I haven't tried my home net yet, since it's not encrypted, but the one here at work is givin me the blues
<MKR> Think 14 charachters is too paranoid for a password?
<nikin> tyler: do you use cups?
<Fenster> ok MKR .. im gonna install that.. what about a good guibased ftp server???? I used guildftp in xp
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know why Kino doesn't have a "delete clip" menu, keyboard shortcut, option, etc.. ?
<auTONYmous> krakensden: no. It just never connects, and keeps asking for the key
<jmelloy> it's amazing how much fasgter screensavers are when opengl is active
<BlueEagle> tambu: Did you ever concider that these might be infected machines and that notifying their ISP might be a prudent step to take?
<MKR> I've never had a need to run one, so I'll let someone else answer than =P
<Fenster> heh
<MKR> *that
<fangorious> auTONYmous: are you typing in the hex key, and ascii key, or a passprhase?
<tambu> Tamale: two passwords are always more secure there are any number of hacks /key loggers that may log my password if my system gets compromised. but if my account password is compromised hard password or not.. then my whole system is compromised as the user can sudo and get full privs.
<auTONYmous> fangorious: hex key. It's what was shared.
<Fenster> does anyone know a good gui based ftp server for gnome?
<tambu> BlueEagle: yeah you obviously never tried that :P You just get an email back saying that they appreciate your concern and they will look into it :)
<auTONYmous> fangorious: works on windblows...
<BlueEagle> fenster: You can install something like webmin or something.
<Tamale> tambu:  i'm sorry, but that logic is completely wrong.
<Tamale> tambu:  Password security is exponential in  nature
<fangorious> auTONYmous: have you tried typing it in with  and without '0x' in front of it?
<MKR> Tambu, like has been said, it's fairly easy to make ubuntu use a root login instead of sudo. Enough people like sudo to where it's default, but the lovely thing about linux is that you can change it to a behavior you prefer
<Tamale> adding another password of the same difficulty level adds NO negligible security
<auTONYmous> fangorious: I'll try that
<BlueEagle> tambu: Well I did it for approx six months and three corp. sysadmins personally emailed me and thanked for notifying them about their compromized machines.
<tambu> MKR I understand I just find it discouraging that their isn't an option in the install to choose this
<BlueEagle> tambu: I sit with two free webhosts thanks to my efforts. :)
<KrakensDen> auTONYmous, http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<MKR> tambu, suggest it on whatever suggestion tracker ubuntu uses
<Luke> does anyone know if there is a way to change the f-spot import directory?
<MKR> I don't know what they use but I'm sure there is one
<MKR> I'm all for choice, and it seems easy enough to implement
<__mikem> Hey, I just installed xgl, but I don't notice anything different, what do I do
<tambu> Tamale no password is secure. they can always be accessed lost.. half the world uses the same password for everything they do on the internet
<KrakensDen> __mikem, there is an #ubuntu-xgl channel
<KrakensDen> __mikem, they're probably going to be better at this
<auTONYmous> krankensden: been there. I'm supported. Intel 2915
<auTONYmous> fangorious: the key length is incorrect with the 0x in front.
<auTONYmous> oops...
<Tamale> tambu:  good passwords are quite secure in a realm where guessing can only be done in a slowed down, protected manner
<tambu> Thanks for the input everyone, and the faq on how to fix it. I just feel this "ease of use" over security is a slippery slope. I am looking into activating my root account per the faq flannel suggested
<fangorious> auTONYmous: it's been so long since i used WEP, having trouble remembering
<tambu> Tamale: yes perhaps a "good" password is... do you really think that everyone out there uses a "good" password and a different "good" password everywhere?
<Tamale> good luck tambu.. i'm really not against you here.. it's just i've struggled with the same thoughts for a long time until i took some high-level security courses
<auTONYmous> fangorious: I ASKED why they weren't using WPA...couldn't get a straight answer
<jayt> !root > tambu
<Tamale> tambu:  I agree.. but think the emphasis should be placed on having people choose good passwords during the ubuntu install rather than enabling root.
<jayt> tambu, that is really the untimate read on root, the link the bot just sent you
<MKR> tambu, someone that uses a bad password will probably have just as bad a password for a root login =P
<fangorious> auTONYmous: did you ask what the passprhase used to generate the key was? might have better luck with that
<tambu> jayt: I'm not sure what thats supposed to imply.. I'm not saying people should not have sudu I'm sure for people that like the ease of use.. it can be there.. but it should be an option in the install.
<trine_> a lot of wireless cards and router can only use WEP
<MKR> !tracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MKR> bah
<tambu> MKR: True but again it's 2 bad passwords instead of one :)
<auTONYmous> fangorious: it's Saturday...I'm here all by myself, and besides...the network team Nazis wouldn't tell me anyway if I DID ask.
<Tamale> tambu:  Consider this:  if someone is prone to choosing bad passwords, won't they choose a bad password for both their own account AND root?
* MKR goes in search of a suggestions forum/suggestion trakcer tambu can use
<tambu> jayt: hrm... sorry I must have missed the link.. I'll scroll back up.
<Tamale> tambu:  possibly even WORSE since they have to remember two now
<MKR> IT'sa good idea
<fangorious> auTONYmous: that's crazy, you already have the key, all you're going to do with the passphrase is generate the key!
<jayt> tambu, the bot ubotu messaged you
<auTONYmous> hmm...maybe a hex to ascii converter would help
<Fensta> anyone had luck with dapper and a canon pixma printer
<alba6-> Hi, how do I disable file system checking of fat partitions when booting?
<utab> TheGateKeeper, hello you are always online
<tambu> Tamale: by your same argument then they would have chosen that same bad password for their single login to ubuntu.. so yes two bad passwords are still better than 1 bad password.
<tambu> jayt: ah that would be why :) thx
<tamp4x> hi, i have a bradcom wireless card, using the bcwm 4318 driver, the interfaces load and all, interfaces says it sends out packets but it doesnt receive any...wtf?
<Tamale> tambu:  It's insecure either way
<TheGateKeeper> yep but got problems of my own :-)
<Tamale> tambu:  which is why i'm arguing more emphasis should be placed on having people choose good passwords rather than changing the password structure
<utab> TheGateKeeper, another problem maybe easy in kde, my keyboard is locked
<tamp4x> anyone here have the 4318 driver working properly?
<tambu> Tamale: insecure yes.. more secure at least though.
<Tamale> haha
<Tamale> no NEARLY as secure as one good password.
<jayt> Tamale, they did not change the login structure, sudo is around over 25 years
<fangorious> anyhoo, that's all for me. good luck auTONYmous
<Tamale> jayt:  i'm not suggesting they change from sudo
<utab> keyboard locked in KDE
<Tamale> i think it's setup well
<tambu> Tamale yes.. and until they world does why not offer them the added security.
<Tamale> 'cause it's not added!
<Tamale> you're not listening
<tambu> jayt: thx flannel gave it to me.. I'm reading it while listening to the points of view.
<Tamale> :[
<cRx^> how i can "unbind" f1 (help) from the gnome terminal?
<hlabs> HI. I need some help . How can i setup my linux box to act as a network file server. Like i want my windows pc to store all files on the linux box
<jayt> !root > Tamale
<tamp4x> also when i try to install limewire i get all these java errors with the gtk java packge...
<jayt> Tamale, you got your own copy now :)
<Tamale> jayt:  i'
<fyrestrtr> !samba > hlabs
<Tamale> *sigh*  nevermind.
<KrakensDen> hlabs, system->administration->shared folders
<Juhaz> cRx^, edit->keyboard shortcuts?
<hlabs> but it does not work
<avu> !tell hlabs about samba
<jenda> Is there a way to DL rtsp:// movies?
<tambu> Tamale ... not added? obviously its not added.. you add an option to the installer so that when people start the setup they have the option.. those people that want a sudu!root system can use it.. but those that don't can choose a more traditional method.
<utab> anybody experienced keyboard locking in KDE
<hlabs> windows machine simply cannot look for anything outside its workgroup
<cRx^> Juhaz: nope, that dosen't work. F1 still show the stupid help. :/
<Tamale> tambu:  i'm asking you to re-think that added option from the ubuntu developers standpoint..  it will only confuse people
<tambu> I need to reboot updates were installed. may join in a few.. thanks guys :)
<fyrestrtr> cRx^: you need to edit the global shortcut list. I think its in System > Preferences
<Tamale> tambu:  and it's "added security" of the more traditional method is only a false-sense of added security that's paltry in comparison to the teaching of the importance of good passwords
<tambu> Tamale as with all things it requires explaination just like the updater i just used had drop down boxes to that allowed you to see the changes made and security problems fixed.
<Tamale> anyway this is off-topic
<tambu> Tamale no matter how good a password is it can always be comprimised.. 2 password of equal level of strength are always more secure :)
<tambu> Tamale thanks for the chat :)
<m6> Something is broken.......when I click the log out Shutdown and reboot have disapeared
<fyrestrtr> tambu: Tamale take it to -offtopic
<Tamale> he's gone
<MKR> had to reboot for some updates
<Tamale> it's just very, very frustrating when people try to 'teach' other people about thing they really are not well-schooled on.
<utab> my keyboard is locked in KDE, any ideas
<Carmen-> Why is ubuntu so slow making Package?
<Carmen-> how do i make FAST .tar files
<Carmen-> i need to backup my whole disc
<Carmen-> does not have to have any compression
<cRx^> fyrestrtr: there is no f1 hotkey defined
<Carmen-> just to make everything go under one file
<soundray> nikin: have you heard of mpeg2enc?
<TheGateKeeper> how do you mount your hard disk if you are running from a LiveCD??
<utab> Carmen, what do you want to know?, see a backup guide it will give you clues
<MKR> system->administration->disks
<cRx^> this is a strange bug, i can unbind f1 temporary in the gnome terminal session, but if i open a new one the f1 hotkey popup the shit help..
<DShepherd> Carmen-:  tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<Carmen-> DShepherd will that be fast?
<Carmen-> so i dont have to wait for hours
<MKR> Footar sounds like a scifi villian
<Carmen-> i dont need any compression
<DShepherd> Carmen-: it depends on the amount of stuff you tarring..
<MKR> carmen, the nature of copying a mass of files is that it will take a while
<Carmen-> DShepherd my whole harddisc
<utab> Carmen, you want to backup a drive so it will take some time depending on the number of files that are archieved
<MKR> Unless you have some impossibly fast disk
<Carmen-> i have 2gigs of files
<Carmen-> tryed to make .tar with GUI
<MKR> 2gb will take a while
<urakaipa> hi there, question about nice icons on desktop, that ubuntu creates for the automounted drives (eg ntfs partition): how to create some custom ones? because i recently switch to ntfs-fuse for read/write access on ntfs filesystems and after mounting the incons do not appears. thx
<Carmen-> dude
<utab> Carmen, 20 min
<Carmen-> windows can do it in 5min
<utab> Carmen- I guess
<Carmen-> i dont need ANY compression
<Carmen-> just make the files go in one file
<MKR> It's still copying
<utab> Carmen- also depends on the system ;)
<waspius> i want to install a window manager that is not as heavy as kde and gnome but that i can add panels etc
<utab> Carmen see the tar manual and go ahead there
<soundray> urakaipa: I believe drives mounted under /media/ receive desktop icons. So if you make your mountpoint /media/ntfs-fuse or similar, it should work
<utab> has anyone experienced keyboard lock in kubuntu
<ketsugi> utab: perhaps you'd best ask in #kubuntu
<DShepherd> utab: have you asked the guys in #kubuntu?
<ramvi> I'm trying to install ubuntu without bootcamp on a macbook pro. I'm in ubuntu with the live cd. And I've Chrooted the HD. I'm suppost to get a file. But how do I get do that? I'm only on the real HD with a shell...
<[b] urk> waspius, what do you mean panels?
<foo> When my ubuntu server starts it loads things like RAID, LVM, PCMCIA ... I don't want these, how do I remove them. Also, what the heck is a PCMCIA service doing on a server install? Heh.
<ramvi> This is what I'm doing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233243
<ketsugi> foo: it might be in the kernel or something... you installed the server iso?
<foo> ketsugi: Yes sir
<ketsugi> Odd then! I wouldn't know, since I don't run a Ubuntu server :)
<ramvi> I need serious help. I'm connected with my N70 phone... I'm trying to install ubuntu without bootcamp on a macbook pro. I'm in ubuntu with the live cd. And I've Chrooted the HD. I'm suppost to get a file. But how do I get do that? I'm only on the real HD with a shell... This is what I'm doing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233243
<waspius> [b] urk: u know panels that look like mac etc.that will use resources but will not use as much as having kde also
<Carmen-> i need some cool way to put 357239files in one file
<Carmen-> fast
<urakaipa> foo maybe you can try sysv-rc-conf package
<Carmen-> without compression
<__mikem> I need help with xgl, and noone is answering any questions in ubuntu-xgl, and by that I mean, there are about 3 users in there trying to get help and recieving absolutely no responce
<ramvi> Is there or is it possible to make a shared directory between the livecd-hd and the real-hd? I need to install an app on the real hd from the live-hd
<waspius> [b] urk: someone told me to try xfce..???
<fyrestrtr> Carmen-: burn a dvd
<lamego> ramvi, you just need to boot the live on rescue mode for that
<[b] urk> waspius, xfce has panels like gnome, and its lighter than gnome, but still, many others are even lighter
<foo> urakaipa: sweet. This is like a nicer chkconfig.
<lamego> CarinArr, tar cvf file.tar files
<waspius> [b] urk: ie???
<ramvi> lamego, is there a recue mode on dapper? on the expert cd...
<foo> How can I find out what init I am in ?
<[b] urk> fluxbox, but it doesnt have "panels"
<lamego> RamiKassab, there is a rescue mode on the live cd
<lamego> which will boot and create a chroot into your hd
<waspius> [b] urk: can i add some?
<urakaipa> great, so it also works under server. yes it's easy to manage all services
<[b] urk> but there are many other ways of doing what you do with your panels without panels
<lamego> allow you to install using apt-get install
<waspius> [b] urk: how?
<jenda> Does anyone know anything about rtsp
<jenda> ?
<jenda> I need help capturing a movie _I_ act in :(
<jenda> I have 45 minutes...
<Xeeky> what's recommended for coding software...
<urakaipa> foo the S level is immediatly after booting up, and for the others.. is better to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 :)
<foo> urakaipa: Right. It's called runlevel I think. I just don't know what I'm in now. 2 or 3 I think
<[b] urk> waspius, what do you want to do?
<Druidor> evenin all
<Sortilege> bonsoir tout le monde
<waspius> [b] urk: make it look really nice..but by using much less resources than kde..and not look as bad as fluxbox on its own
<urakaipa> foo 2 to 5 are for multiuser environment
<foo> urakaipa: I don't see any of the RAID stuff or pcmcia stuff in here. hm, I do see | rc.local    [ ]      [X]   ... should I look in a directory or something?
<foo> urakaipa: Yes, I know. I just forget how to spit out the current runlevel, bah
<foo> hm
<digit> hi  all
<Druidor> lo digit
<urakaipa> foo, sure? any pcmcia entry?
<buntu418> how to change amarok as the default media player in ubuntu
<urakaipa> foo raid is mdadm
<digit> well i cant get my game to work right so 3d is still messed
<capiCrimm> if I buy a 64bit processor, it should be back-compatible with 32bit packages, right?
<foo> urakaipa: ahh, then I see these. I didn't know it was mdadm. hmm, thanks. Actually, I see pcmciauti ... but it is only checked on S. What runlevel is S ? Hm
<|thunder> capiCrimm, yep yep
<capiCrimm> |thunder, good, though so. :D
<|thunder> S is not a runlevel.
<whiter> whats the ubuntu xgl channel
<sof> what do i need to get full 3d acceleration and opengl direct rendering with an "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics" ?
<digit> hey question is dri and glx a kernel  module
<whiter> sof, it works out the box i think
<sof> hmm but why does the cedega test fails then?
<foo> |thunder: I didn't think so. But it's loading up. What is S?
<whiter> well lets see
<|thunder> no idea. i havent mucked with my runlevels in ages.   since red hat 9
<urakaipa> foo, S is the first one, you can the call it System i guess. and pcmcia is right under S because has to set up the pcmcia controller which is hardware
<DShepherd> buntu418: one way is to right click the file.. choose properties.. then open with and chose the program you want to play the file with
<Fensta> sudo ./install-iP1500 <---------I get a command not found error
<Fensta> whats wrong witht hat?
<Fensta> the filename is install-ip1500
<DShepherd> buntu418: got that?
<waspius> [b] urk: any ideas?
<Garminar> Fensta, try: sudo sh install-ip500
<Fensta> hrmmz
<Fensta> no such file or dir
<Fensta> that is bizarre
<foo> urakaipa: I see
<whiter> http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl @ sof
<Garminar> is it executable?
<Fensta> wrong dir I guess
<Fensta> I got it working now
<Fensta> I thought I was in the right dir
<sof> thanx :D
<Fensta> guess not :\
<digit> well dam at least someone has
<kitsuneofdoom> Hey....not exactly an OS question, but I want to move my mail from a Kmail maildir to Evolution. I've tried adding the maildir as a dummy account, but to no avail. it doesn't pick up the messages
<sonja-ny> can anyone point me out a guide to migrate from fed4 to ubuntu i did look at the topic pages but got lost thanks
<richiefrich> DShepherd yo man
* richiefrich pokes DShepherd 
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hey
<Fensta> user@desktop : I guess is not actuallay in the Desktop folder is it?
<richiefrich> how u been man
<shawnr_> Whats the best/simplest Bittorrent program?
<richiefrich> shawnr_ rtorrent..
<Flannel> shawnr_: the one already installed, btdownload (with numerous frontends)
<SonicChao> How do you change the default application Ubuntu opens a file?
<neighborlee> kitsuneofdoom,possibly try a different format mail account
<richiefrich> shawnr_ rtorrent..   runs in screen
<SonicChao> I'd like Ubuntu to open PDF with Xpdf, but it always chooses "Document Viewer"
<exs> Best way to quickly fix my no sound?.. It usually works fine in mepis when I do the alsa config thing, but I forgot how to do it
<|thunder> SonicChao, if you figure it out, let me know.
<buntu418> DShepherd: please check the private msg
<oblib> If I recompile the kernel and it doesn't help I can always go back to the standard kernel, right?
<richiefrich> SonicChao then change them into .ps
<digit> running glx gears and i can tell you its supposed to be smooth and it is not
<ttyfscker> oblib:: yes you can
<richiefrich> SonicChao and get a ps reader
<SonicChao> richiefrich: That's isn't the point.
<ttyfscker> oblib:: just dont delete your kernel img and the ramdisk img
<kitsuneofdoom> neighborlee: I tried importing it as a maildir And as a mailbox
<waspius> [b] urk: i basically want a desktop where i will put anything i want on it..make it nearly from scratch
<SonicChao> richiefrich: If I want to open .mp3 with Totem instead of amaroK, then what would I do? (example)
<oblib> ttyfscker: then do I just change what I boot to in lilo or grub or whatever?
<ttyfscker> anybody in here using the i810 graphics driver and got dual screen setup working?
<digit> anyone need a videocard
<richiefrich> SonicChao u open it
<mssngrtrck> hi
<ttyfscker> oblib:: first let me ask you, what is your reason for recompiling the kernel?
<richiefrich> SonicChao  in whatever app u want
<neighborlee> kitsuneofdoom, I take it there is no export in kmail ..not familiar with kmail at all
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I want to change what happens when you double-click it
<richiefrich> SonicChao  do u mean through nautilus ?
<richiefrich> then do it
<shawnr_> What about bittornado?
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I don't want to go around twisted roads in "Applicatons" to find what I need!
<urakaipa> now.. how can i create a desktop shortcut that appears when I mount my drives? it only works with the mountpoint that ubuntu creates during the setup.
<dalila> why would ubuntu have dirvers for all lexmark zXX with the exception of Z45
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I want to change the default it opens in.....
<fyrestrtr> SonicChao: right click, open with > other application -- when you get to that window, there is an option to always open with this application.
<SonicChao> fyrestrtr: Thank you...=)
<oblib> ttyfscker: the gamecon module doesn't work in Dapper, and was fixed in 2.6.16
<SonicChao> fyrestrtr: I don't see that option.
<|thunder> urakaipa, anything that is mounted should show on the desktop
<ttyfscker> oblib:: you can just compile that driver as a module and modprobe it into your current kernel, without having to recompile the whole kernel
<solus_> hello, is anyone in who might know about monitor problems on 6.06
<SonicChao> !anyone > solus_
<richiefrich> SonicChao are  u in nautilus?
<jenda> Please, does anyone know ANYTHING about rtsp:// feed? I really need to download a few movies, legally.
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I'm on my desktop
<ttyfscker> solus_:: whats the problem ?
<tchmnkyz> hey all
<oblib> ttyfscker: can you point me to how to do that?
<SonicChao> !anyone > jenda
<bruenig> lol funny factoid
<bruenig> that will be useful
<ttyfscker> oblib:: find the gamecon source code
<oblib> ttyfscker: I tried and it wouldn't accept the module as valid
<richiefrich> SonicChao then u can open ..   nautilus and goto that file u wanna open
<kitsuneofdoom> Hey....not exactly an OS question, but I want to move my mail from a Kmail maildir to Evolution. I've tried adding the maildir as a dummy account, but to no avail. it doesn't pick up the messages
<jenda> Haha, thank you, SonicChao. It was a rethoric thing, since I've laready asked twice. I know the factoid very well :-D
<ttyfscker> oblib:: what did you do exactly?
<solus_> thanks, well, it worked fine on high res the last 2 weeks, i turned it on today and it was 640x480 and wont change, and i didnt do anything with the settingsof the monitor at all yesterday other than change my backgrund image and screensaver
<oblib> ttyfscker: the .c file is all I should need right?
<tchmnkyz> i am trying to setup my ubuntu install on my laptop to use my wireless. it says the broadcom card is installed right and everything but how do i get it to use the WPA key i have?
<SonicChao> jenda: Ok. =D
<richiefrich> SonicChao and right click on it then in that menu change the app it opens with.. desktop is nautilus  if our in gnome
<urakaipa> |thunder: yes it works with usb keys and cdrom drives also. but I just moved from ntft to ntfs-fuse for read/write my ntfs partitions and these mountpoint won't come up on the desktop
<ttyfscker> oblib:: you should have a source tree for it.. and you need to run make against the sourcetree's Makefile
<SonicChao> richiefrich: Please, English.
<oblib> ttyfscker: well, I compiled a whole kernel because I don't know how to do just the module and get a .ko out of it
<richiefrich> SonicChao open nautilus
<oblib> ttyfscker: but I'm guessing it doesn't like to mix kernel modules
<|thunder> urakaipa, is the drive still being auto-mounted ?
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I did, Open With Other Application gives me an optionless dialog-box with a list of files.
<richiefrich> SonicChao goto that file u wanna open ...  RIGHT click on that file
<buntu418> hey how to change default player from rhythembox to amarok
<isoTop> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6972/ubuntu5ui.png <<how do i make qt look like my GTK theme? or is it a qt theme that simillar to default ubuntu gtk theme?
<richiefrich> Sonderblade ok then select what app u want
<bruenig> SonicChao, i have never been able to figure out how to get it to open default with another app except through some symbolic links which is more of a work around than a solution
* mode/#ubuntu [-b NemesisUK!*@static-*.allcomm.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<richiefrich> omg ppl
<richiefrich> it's easy
<xinfectis> whenever i try to run apt-get update i get a localhost connection refused error, is there a package i need to reconfigure for apt to connect properly?
<ttyfscker> oblib:: if you have a module that already exists, and you want to compile a newer one, you will need to first rmmod modulename   and then insmod /path/to/module.ko
<oblib> ttyfscker: by source tree do you mean an entire kernel source?
<urakaipa> |thunder yes i edit the entries in fstab
<SonicChao> richiefrich: I'm losing my patience...
<ttyfscker> oblib:: no i just mean the source tree to that specific module
<verbose> xinfectis: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out any lines that have to do with local repositories
<oblib> ttyfscker: how would I get that?
<richiefrich> Sonderblade in that dialog-box..  goto the app u want it to open with
<Xeeky> how do i log into the system as owner?
* bruenig wonders if somebody who says omg ppl it's easy can be trusted
<SonicChao> !rootsudo Xeeky
<cdubya> tchmnkyz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootsudo Xeeky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttyfscker> oblib:: hang on
<SonicChao> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<richiefrich> Sonderblade  it's more then likly in  /usr/bin
<xinfectis> verbose: none are local repos, all the ubuntu defaults
<ttyfscker> its called gamecon  right?
<verbose> xinfectis: i have no idea then
<SonicChao> So there is no way to make Ubuntu a file was another application as defualt?
<SonicChao> Sounds like a whole lot of choice to me.
<bruenig> SonicChao, if you want a for sure way to make it open with the app you want. Rename the script or executable that starts amarok to something like amarok.old, then make a symbolic link for amarok that points towards totem
<exs> I have a VIA8237 AC97 sound chip, and ubuntu has detected it (and seemed to have installed it), but there is no sound.
<|thunder> ttyfscker, so, does that mean you, rmmod(remove the old module, install/copy the new module over, then insmod to reinitalize the new one ?
<peace-keeper> if i do "init 0", will my xfce session be properly saved ?
<ttyfscker> oblib:: what seems to be the issue with the gamecon module that is included in your kernel?
<ttyfscker> |thunder:: no
<SonicChao> bruenig: Um, I'm not following you, symbolic links?
<oblib> ttyfscker: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55355
<xinfectis> could not having apt-proxy installed cause apt to not connect to the ubuntu repos?
<ttyfscker> |thunder:: it means that you rmmod gamecon, then you insmod  the newly compiled one.. there is no copying anything over
<|thunder> ttyfscker, no overwriting older mod with new one ? or is that what inmod does ?
<|thunder> *insmod
<Stirk> Is there a way to install Ubuntu with the Live CD without actually booting from the CD..?
<richiefrich> Sonderblade  did u find it
<SonicChao> Stirk: I doubt it...
<xinfectis> Stirk, point grub at the CD?
<isoTop> isoTop is there a way in gnome to see a preview of a photos in the folder icon? like vista  and kde has this feature too i think
<jmelloy> so, I just recompiled alsa drivers
<richiefrich> Sonderblade  what app are u looking fo
<jmelloy> do I need to restart?
<richiefrich> for*
<|thunder> grub cant boot a CD
<|thunder> or a floppy
<ttyfscker> |thunder:: insmod just inserts a module into the kernel..
<SonicChao> richiefrich: Why are you talking to Sonderblade???
<bruenig> SonicChao, cd into /usr/bin as that is probably where the scripts and exectuables are then rename amarok to something else and then do ln -s totem amarok
<Stirk> Peh :(
<richiefrich> SonicChao my bad
<richiefrich> SonicChao  in that dialog-box..  goto the app u want it to open with
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know how i can speed up printing?
<richiefrich> SonicChao did u get all my replies then
<|thunder> ttyfscker, ok, im going to do some researech on those two commands. kern mods are confusing to me because ive not mucked with them sufficently
<SonicChao> bruenig: That was an example for richiefrich, because he was giving me a hard time, I really just want all PDF to open with Xpdf.
<Stirk> So, I'd have to use the alternative CD?
<richiefrich> SonicChao no i was telling u what to do
<richiefrich> SonicChao u need to listen
<dalila> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fensta> !pixma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pixma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttyfscker> |thunder:: modprobe only inserts modules that are in the modules database for your current kernel.. insmod will insert modules that you have compiled
<SonicChao> richiefrich: It's difficult to listen to people who say "u" and "omg ppl"
<Fensta> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> SonicChao and i did say .usr/bin
<Daveyboy> hi, is there a site with flash tutorials (wink, camtasia) for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<dalila> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<AnI> hi im super noob to linux and failed to install xubuntu can anyone help me?
<bruenig> SonicChao, not familiar with Xpdf, but it should still apply, rename the script or executable of the program you don't want to something else then create a symbolic link that takes the name of that program but points to xpdf
<DShepherd> richiefrich: you mean /usr/bin
<richiefrich> SonicChao then /ignore richiefrich all   works
<richiefrich> DShepherd yes yes
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey!
<Hagbarddenstore> What's the command to rename a file?
<Inc> richiefrich, == guy who hates bsd?
<Hagbarddenstore> In shell
<Inc> or was that someone else
<DShepherd> Fensta: please msg ubotu privately. ... /msg ubotu phrase
<bruenig> SonicChao, e.g. mv whatever whatever.old, then ln -s xpdf whatever
<|thunder> ahh,thanks ttyfscker
<richiefrich> Inc when did i say that
<Fensta> thx dax
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Inc> ok different person....
<|thunder> Hagbarddenstore, mv
<oblib> Hagbarddenstore: mv means move but works as rename too: mv file2 file1
<richiefrich> Inc  get your crap right man
<ddna> hello there how do i get my screen saver to work... ubuntu displays blank screen :(
<|thunder> Hagbarddenstore, there is no rename
<bruenig> when nautilus executes whatever, it will open xpdf instead of whatever
<Inc> chill
<SonicChao> bruenig: I don't know to much about Linux yet, I know that the executable is in /usr/bin/xpdf
<|thunder> ddna, then chagne it to something else besides blank screen.  i like flurry
<richiefrich> DShepherd i told the guy twice.. err 1st time i did with wrong nick but he doesnt listen
<DShepherd> who do i used command line tools to repartion ext3 filesystem gparted not playing now
<Hagbarddenstore> |thunder: Thansk!
<AnI> hi im super noob to linux and failed to install xubuntu can anyone help me?
<richiefrich> Inc  i am.. u accuse of of something
<bruenig> SonicChao, ok and where is the executable that is running when  you click on it right now
<DShepherd> not playing nice*
<tchmnkyz> hey the broadcom drivers that come with ubuntu dont work? or what??
<DShepherd> richiefrich: ok
<bruenig> is it that dreaded document viewer
<xinfectis> what would cause apt to redirect to the localhost for the repositories?
<SonicChao> bruenig: I don't know.
<Inc> richiefrich, don't trip or anything I asked before I accused
<|thunder> AnI, what failed ?
<SonicChao> bruenig: It's called "Document Viewer" though.
<epitaf> J #ubuntu-studio
<AnI> oh hy tunder
<AnI> yeah i get blank screen
<AnI> no gui
<Inc> richiefrich, have fun bro
<AnI> and opened the consol thing
<crazy_penguin> Good evening all!
<AnI> did dpkg-reconfig
<AnI> but after that how do i restart the gui installation
<ddna> i checked  screensaver preferences it had the thing as random... one point however is that ubuntu displays preview for some and not for others...
<AnI> i just give me $
<|thunder> AnI, you have nvidia or ati ?
<AnI> nv
<AnI> mx440
<|thunder> you need too install nvidia drivers
<AnI> how do i do taht?
<haasteem> is it possible to split files with tar or something the like?
<bruenig> SonicChao, ok I think I figured it out
<lamego> haasteem, you can use split
<|thunder> AnI, sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx. but then you have to change the line "Driver      "nv""    to    "Driver        "nvidia"" in /etc/X11/xoeg.conf   to enable the driver. its currently using the mesa driver which I have personally seen working on a mx440
<lamego> pipe the result from tar to split
<SonicChao> bruenig: Ok....so what am I supposed to do?
<haasteem> lamego: ahh, that exists?
<bruenig> SonicChao, do cd /usr/bin, then do sudo mv evince evince.old, then do ln -s xpdf evince
<haasteem> lamego: and how do i do that?
<SonicChao> bruenig: Just copy and paste those commands?
<bruenig> Sonic Chao yep
<xnszx> has anyone ported a flav of linux to a treo 650
<AnI> thunder you mean xorg.conf rite?
<robert_> blah
<|thunder> AnI, yep, sry
<AnI> and how do i change it?
<AnI> with text editor?
<AnI> emac?
<robert_> I can't get (K)ubuntu to work properly
<SonicChao> bruenig: Ok, did it.
<bruenig> now double click on the file and hopefully it opens in xpdf
<|thunder> yacc, try nano. its like old dos-edit.   ctrl-o to save(output) and ctrl-x to exit
<Tamale> Anl:  nano is nice  :] 
<tchmnkyz> robert_ dont feel bad i got all but my damn wireless working right now
<Tamale> Speaking of which.. what's the difference between nano and pico
<AnI> ty soo very much thunder
<|thunder> AnI, NP
<AnI> you have no idea no many time i banged my head
<AnI> ty
<|thunder> :
<|thunder> )
<oblib> AnI: there are a few weird things with the 440, see ...
<oblib> AnI: hold on
<SonicChao> bruenig: Nope, in fact now it doesn't open at all.
<AnI> k
<AnI> still here
<|thunder> yacc, i could never get xgl to work properly on a 440
<SonicChao> bruenig: It says "Opening fontforge-tutorial.pdf" for about 10 seconds then does nothing.
<oblib> AnI: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=latest+nvidia
<|thunder> compiz works great, but xgl dosnt redraw the windows
<lamego> haasteem, tar cjvf - directory | split -b 695m - archive_
<bruenig> SonicChao, right click on it and hit open with document viewer just to make sure
<oblib> AnI: follow the link there and there is a special step
<haasteem> lamego: does split also work on a 4gb file?
<|thunder> SonicChao, open it from  a console to see the error
<SonicChao> bruenig: Way ahead of you, same thing.
<|thunder> haasteem, sure
<lamego> yes it does
<lamego> if yoy already have the file you can just split it
<oblib> AnI: he calls it Problem #7
<oblib> but it can work
<lamego> haasteem, on the terminal type: man split
<lamego> :)
<oblib> I have one too
<AnI> ok oblib
<SonicChao> Warning: Attempt to remove nonexistent passive grab
<bruenig> SonicChao, ok well probably should undo all that I did get back to where you were before you do anything else
<AnI> ty
<Sate-hate> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey all! How do I change the font DPI X should use on fonts?
<SonicChao> bruenig: Ok, how would I do that?
<bruenig> SonicChao, cd /usr/bin, then sudo rm evince, then sudo mv evince.old evince
<fyrestrtr> Hagbarddenstore: system > preferences > fonts
<harisund> Is there any place where I can find a tutorial or something for creating .deb packages? Creating control files ... and all that stuff? I want something more than the simple checkinstall.
<Hagbarddenstore> fyrestrtr:  On Xfce
<Hagbarddenstore> harisund:  Check out the debain page
<harisund> Or should I be asking on motu for that?
<dpupp> im having a little toruble here setting up surround sound. i have an MKV file here which is a test file to send audio to each channel, but i only get my rear channels... and they are being seen as front... could someone guid eme on troubleshooting my surround sound?
<harisund> Hagbarddenstore: which debian page? Debian documentation is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too huge. :)
<haasteem> lamego: ok, the 695m in the command you gave, does that mean 695mb?
<SonicChao> bruenig: Ok, at least now it opens again.
<Hagbarddenstore> harisund:  Hmm.... Dunno
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know how i can speed up printing?
<fyrestrtr> Hagbarddenstore: you can override it by modifying the x startup script, or if you put in the dimentions of your viewable desktop, then X will calculate it for you.
<Hagbarddenstore> Had the correct URL some days ago...
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: get a faster printer?
<Blissex> dpupp: the order of channels is not uniform. use 'speed-test -c 6 plug:surround51' to do the testing.
<secleinteer> fyre: that's not what i mean
<Hagbarddenstore> fyrestrtr:  X startup script?
<secleinteer> i mean by reducing quality
<|thunder> secleinteer, lower dpi
<secleinteer> ok
<robert_> tchmnkyz: the boot process won't progress beyond starting the kernel event manager
<lamego> haasteem, it does
<chiefinnovator> I'm having an issue using sudo chown
<fyrestrtr> Hagbarddenstore: yeah, startx or whatever it is that launches X in xfce.
<haasteem> lamego: cool
<Hagbarddenstore> fyrestrtr:  Oh.. ok
<Dimitrije> After instaling nvidia graphic drivers i have lost refresh rates for resolutions. For 1024x768 i have only 85Hz and there was 60>87hz. What is wrong and how do i set it back?
<dpupp> Blissex,  i get: bash: speed-test: command not found
<chiefinnovator> it tells me operation not permitted
<chiefinnovator> any ideas?
<haasteem> lamego: and i guess i can also split without tar-ing the files first, right?
<oblib> ttyfscker: are you still there?
<FantasticFoo> i
<FantasticFoo> oops
<chiefinnovator> I'm doing sudo so everything should be permitted, right?
<lamego> haasteem, sure just use split
<Blissex> dpupp: sorry, that was 'speaker-test' and the test of the arguments the same.
<chiefinnovator> I also tried gksudo with nautilius
<chiefinnovator> and same problem
<pluma> Anyone have an idea why I can't connect to some servers (most notably Wikipedia -- I always get a Look Up timeout) from my Ubuntu box although the Windows boxen on the same network don't have the problem? I already disabled IPv6 as per the wiki and that fixed the look up lag I had before, but now this.
<lamego> cat file | split
<haasteem> lamego: alright, i'll give it a try...thanks
<FantasticFoo> i've installed xubuntu, but now, after switching to gnome, i can't figure out how to get the startup thing to just say "ubuntu" instead of "xubuntu" and the gdm theme to go back
<Xeeky> can i access files on an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<chiefinnovator> it's a 0 byte file, owned by root
<chiefinnovator> with no permissions
<Dimitrije> Xeeky, yes.
<|thunder> dpupp, try speaker-test
<chiefinnovator> umm
<fyrestrtr> pluma: your windows box probably have the dns lookups cached. Could be an issue with your dns servers. Can you dig the domain without problems?
<bruenig> what is the printer command in adobe reader, I try to print but it asks for a printer command. The one it gives you by default doesn't work
<lamego> pluma, have you checked your dns configuration ?
<chiefinnovator> can I get some attention ...
<Xeeky> how would i go about doing that
<lamego> Xeeky, read-only, you can
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: I've had the same problem a while ago
<Dimitrije> Xeeky, use this for more informations.
<Dimitrije> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dpupp> Blissex, whoa! the whole thing is out of order. ^_^  front left plays out my rear-left... and so on.
<Dimitrije> Ups, how is it called i forgot :(
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: did ya ever get it fixed?
<Dimitrije> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jenda> Can anyone tell me a bit about streamripper?
<Blissex> dpupp: probably you gotten the socket color codes wrong.
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Yes, I did. Let me look up the commands I used.
<lamego> bruenig, lpr -P printer_name
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: thanks!
<Xeeky> !fusion?
<Blissex> dpupp: front is green, back if black.
<chiefinnovator> any advice at all?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bowels> bonjour tout le monde
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: May take a couple minutes...
<Bowels> quel est la commande pour peupl les partition svp ?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chiefinnovator> no one has ever heard of this?
<riddlebox> are serial port drivers loaded as modules in the default kernel
<Bowels> woot
<Locke> anyone know about setting the mouse up right
<Locke> i have a mx700 i cant get to work right
<chiefinnovator> no?
<fyrestrtr> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bruenig> lamego, finally it works, you don't know how long that has bugged me
<dpupp> thats possible, but i set it up in windows, and they all play out the right channels... i'd hate to have to be swapping around plugs... (but then again i may be dropping windows at this rate if everything goes well with everything else.
<jillc> has anyone purchased "The official Ubuntu Book" yet?
<Locke> i followed a howto, but when i try to run xmodmap -e 1 2 3 whatever it says "must have 11 buttons instead of 7"
<chiefinnovator> why is noone helping me?
<chiefinnovator> can anyone hear me?
<Jbirk> I can hear you
<Jbirk> What do you need?
<chiefinnovator> sorry
<Jbirk> I just signed in
<FantasticFoo> chiefinnovator: i can't hear you
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<secleinteer> i can't hear you either lol
<SonicChao> chiefinnovator: We hear you, we just don't know the solution.
<chiefinnovator> I'm trying sudo chown
<lamego> bruenig, ;)
<secleinteer> and?
<Jbirk> Okay
<chiefinnovator> and it says operation not permitted
<FantasticFoo> chiefinnovator: you'd have to be screaming pretty loudly for us to "hear" you
<Jbirk> you are trying to change an owner
<dpupp> brb.
<Jbirk> Did it ask for a password?
<Frankenstein> can anyone tell me what plugins (gstreamer i assume) to burn mp3 files to a cd so i can play them in a cd player
<chiefinnovator> yes, change an owner
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone help me install cedega 5.1.3?
<chiefinnovator> it asks for password I put it in
<chiefinnovator> and it says operation not permitted
<Dimitrije> After instaling nvidia graphic drivers i have lost refresh rates for resolutions. For 1024x768 i have only 85Hz and there was 60>87hz. What is wrong and how do i set it back?
<Jbirk> You obviously got it wrong
<secleinteer> you need your sudo password
<chiefinnovator> did that
<fyrestrtr> Frankenstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chiefinnovator> it works for any other file
<buntu418> how to make amarok be the default palyer instead of rhythmbox
<pluma> fyrestr: dig?
<Fensta> hey guys.. how do I check kernel version in console?
<Locke> that link doesnt help at all, i've done that stuff :(
<|thunder> dpupp, look at the bottom of "man apeaker-test"    "speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2" works great for me. i only run stereo even  though i have 5.1
<secleinteer> and it's always easier to do sudo nautilus and change it in the gui (unless you really want to do chown)
<Jbirk> works for any other file?
<fyrestrtr> pluma: dig yahoo.com from a command prompt
<chiefinnovator> I also tried it with gksudo nautilisy
<chiefinnovator> nautilis
<Jbirk> what file are you changing ownership of?
<dpupp> Blissex, changed the plugs to their proper colord sockets worked ^_^
<secleinteer> it's nautilus not nautilis
<riddlebox> are serial port drivers loaded as modules in the default kernel
<secleinteer> you have to spell it right for the terminal to open it :P
<chiefinnovator> /etc/matplotlibrc
<chiefinnovator> lol
<Blissex> dpupp: modern technology colors can be baffling :-).
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Ok, ready
<proselyte> how do you change the shutdown screen? mine was changed to the xubuntu one, and i want it changed back...
<Jbirk> well then
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Open a terminal and type this: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<blu2> Hi all, installed mplayer via apt-get.mplayer works, but the mozilla plugin is not. is there a separate configuration for the plugin?
<chiefinnovator> it's a 0 byte file owned by root
<chiefinnovator> with no permissions
<Jbirk> $sudo chown
<secleinteer> blu2: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: thanks!
<Jbirk> and then the users and groups
<Jbirk> have you done man chown
<Jbirk> ?
<SonicChao> Fanskapet: No, thats not all
<nal1oth> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: No, thats not all
<Fanskapet> i see
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: oh. i see
<Ferramentapenna> I need help getting Cedega running.  =(
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Now, to go back to Ubuntu's, type the corrisponding number
<Locke> anyone willing to actually help me?  i have already gone through every howto and everythign i coudl find
<nalioth> wow, i'm famous!
<Locke> there must be something i'm being dense about
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: cool.
<blu2> k, it says that mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version
<secleinteer> then it should be working
<dpupp> uh-oh... totem movie player keeps saying The audio device is busy. (even though there is nothing playing. )
<secleinteer> go to firefox
<secleinteer> and type: about:plugins
<pluma> fyrestrtr: digging yahoo.com on Ubuntu works fine.
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Type one last command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: k
<fyrestrtr> pluma: dig wikipedia.org
<pluma> fyrestrtr: also works
<Jbirk> What packages do I need to install for LAMP?
<haasteem> lamego: i forgot to ask, how do i put the files that result from the split together again?
<Jbirk> on the Live CD?
<Jbirk> after installing it?
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Wait a minute or two.
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > Jbirk
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: arright
<pluma> fyrestrtr: yet Firefox times out on look up
<|thunder> Locke, there is a way to modify xorg.conf make more buttons work. try searching for 'microsoft mouse' in the forums
<Locke> |thunder, i have
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: After if gives you back your fantastic@foo:~$ or whatever you have, restart to see if it worked.
<Locke> |thunder, i've modified it a dozen times
<fyrestrtr> pluma: and you sure you disabled ipv6 in firefox?
<|thunder> suxx
* bruenig wonders why two treatise of government author is in #ubuntu
<nal1oth> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Locke> i need someoen to actually help instead of pointing me to urls i've already been through
<|thunder-afk> i dont even have a scroll wheel, soo,...
<blu2> hmmm...it is not listed there....
<Locke> but seems like a common pastime of people in all these chans to point people to the howtos and be done with it
<SonicChao> Can someone tell me whats going on?
<SonicChao> Who is DCC SEND all those 0s?
<ossie> Gday all
<Stirk> Whats the difference between the Regular Desktop and the Alternative CD's?
<|thunder-afk> Locke, ya, because someone took the time to make a how-to.  try saying thanks instead of fu
<SonicChao> And why are people falling out of the chat?
<Ych> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<bruenig> Locke, throw your mouse away that is a good way to deal with it, no url pointing there
<nalioth> SonicChao: don't repeat that in here, please
<|thunder-afk> netsplit
<cdubya> heh
<nalioth> SonicChao: it is an exploit that whacks computers
<slappin> so are there irc bots in here doing these dcc send commands or what?
<blu2> k, I will uninstall and try re installing since it is not listed in mozilla...
<SonicChao> nalioth: Oh, sorry.
<nalioth> slappin: no, just idiots
<__mikem> what about a netsplit
<Stirk> Whats the difference between the Regular Desktop and the Alternative CD's?
<secleinteer> blu2: yeah that might help
<ChrisC> howdy ... does anyone here know how to get to gpilot settings in Dapper?
<Locke> im not saying anybody sucks, im saying it'd be nice if someone would take a look at my error and offer a suggestion
<snoops> what's the problem Locke?
<dpupp> Locke, what kind of mouse is it?
<SonicChao> Stirk: Alternate CDs have no GUI.
<Locke> i have a mx700 with 7 buttons
<__mikem> I believe the alternate cd's don't have the live capability
<Locke> its a logitech wireless USB mouse
<Locke> i found a howto that was for my model specifically
<brinna> ...
<bruenig> Locke, you should email logitech and have them write a driver for linux, that would be a good place to start
<nalioth> !tell Locke about patience
<cdubya> heh
<|thunder-afk> Locke, all the stuff the wheel does counts as buttons as well
<blu2> thanks for the hints, secleinteer.....
<Locke> had me put "driver" "mouse"
<haasteem> lamego: do i just do "join file1 file2 ..."?
<ossie> i have just got a new machine and would liek to install xgl , i have tried and had to reconfigure a few times, i am using 6.0.6 on a amd64 bit not 64 bit version of dapper though, I have on board geforce 6100 graphics, cant seem to install nvidia driver, my kernel is 2.6.15-26-k7
<secleinteer> np
<Locke> "buttons" "7"
<brinna> ????????
<dpupp> im using a wireless mouse here with scroll wheel.... nothing special was needed in dapper. worked out of the box. It was cheap 12.00 mouse at wallmart...
<snoops> Stirk desktop edition is a live cd..you can test out the system without installing.. then if you want to install, well it's very simple - just double click on the install icon ont he desktop. The alternative is a text based install..
<Locke> then when i do xmodmap -e it says i shouyld have 11 instead of 7
<dpupp> 7 buttons as well.
<brinna> u talk fast
<Locke> i can understand 9 or 10, i wonder where the 11 is though
<nal1oth> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<dpupp> err ..6
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* cdubya needs that ubotu pointer to patience with the stuff he's been trying to get answers on.....
<nalioth> fyrestrtr: we are here and see this happening
<willys_fueguino> Question: Canuse the ubuntu logo on a web page without having legal troubles???
<pluma> fyrestr: does Firefox have a setting for that? Also, I'm pretty sure look up timed out via Network Tools as well, although I followed the steps in the wiki.
<brinna> u guys svck
<snoops> Locke trying to get all buttons on your mouse working?
<fyrestrtr> pluma: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<pepsi> does anyone have a suggestion for an accounting program? im about to install gnucash, but anything else?
<cdubya> nalioth, they like you, huh?
<|thunder-afk> dpupp, 12 buttons = 7 buttons, and the mouse wheel goes up, down, left, right, and click. which all count as buttons. 7+5=12
<brinna> SHUT UP
<Locke> snoops, yes
<Stirk> Thanks SonicChao
<nalioth> cdubya: we are all famous in our own ways
<SonicChao> brinna: Please stop.
<cdubya> heh
<SonicChao> Stirk: No problem.
<yossman> nal1oth> DCC SEND  <-- lame.
<snoops> Locke k, which mouse? I've got a mx1000.. had to set it up for all buttons
<ossie> i have just got a new machine and would liek to install xgl , i have tried and had to reconfigure a few times, i am using 6.0.6 on a amd64 bit not 64 bit version of dapper though, I have on board geforce 6100 graphics, cant seem to install nvidia driver, my kernel is 2.6.15-26-k7 , is there anyone that can advise on installing nvidia driver , at the moment i am having problems with CC compiler i have tried this export CC=/usr/bin/gcc
<HorD> willys_fueguino:  metele!
<dpupp> ah. interesting left and right. hmm.
<willys_fueguino> Question: Canuse the ubuntu logo on a web page without having legal troubles???
<Locke> snoops, MX700
<dpupp> locke, the most i can do is send you my xorg.conf for review if you wish.
<willys_fueguino> me Asks: Canuse the ubuntu logo on a web page without having legal troubles???
<SonicChao> willys_fueguino: Yes.
* willys_fueguino Asks: Canuse the ubuntu logo on a web page without having legal troubles???
<snoops> Locke k, are you using the evdev driver?
<brinna> *blink*
<nal1oth> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone help me with cedega?
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Did it work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nal1oth!*@*]  by nalioth
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: nope. :(
<willys_fueguino> SonicChao: Then why every page that is referred to ubunyu use it??
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Did the ubuntu logo at shut-down change?
<bruenig> willys_fueguino, i think that the logo is actually owned by canonical or whatever it is called. I think they allow usage pretty liberally though if you email them. They let ubuntu christian edition use it so I don't know why they wouldn't let you use it on your webpage
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: nope
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: Ouch. Sorry, that's what worked for me...I really don't know what else to try. =(
<FantasticFoo> oh well. guess i'll live with it
<willys_fueguino> thanx bruenig... that's very helpful...
<Locke> i tried using evdev but x woudlnt startw ith it
<FantasticFoo> SonicChao: thanks though, for trying to help!
<dpupp> locke, want to check my xorg.conf for clues? ... ?
<SonicChao> FantasticFoo: No problem.
<ChrisC> does anyone here know how to get to gpilot settings in Dapper?
<hlabs> ok how can i do a quota management on my harddrive
<bruenig> !info gpilot
<snoops> Locke okay, well you will need to use the evdev driver.. I guess that's because it was pointing to the wrong place to find your mouse
<ubotu> Package gpilot does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> what is gpilot
<ossie> i have just got a new machine and would liek to install xgl , i have tried and had to reconfigure a few times, i am using 6.0.6 on a amd64 bit not 64 bit version of dapper though, I have on board geforce 6100 graphics, cant seem to install nvidia driver, my kernel is 2.6.15-26-k7 , is there anyone that can advise on installing nvidia driver , at the moment i am having problems with CC compiler i have tried this export CC=/usr/bin/gcc, when
<ossie>  i use the nvida driver that i have got via apt-get my system just hangs when it starts to load gdm
<pluma> fyrestr: Ah, forgot to set it in about:config
<Locke> i followed a howto that said to use evdev
<bruenig> !tell ossie about repeat
<ChrisC> !info gnome-pilot
<ubotu> gnome-pilot: A GNOME applet for management of your Palm PDA. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.13-0ubuntu16 (dapper), package size 204 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<ossie> sorry about the repaeting
<bruenig> ah
<Locke> dpupp, yeah sure
<brinna> T.T
<perry_> anybody able to help me get an HP OfficeJet all-in-one up and running?
<FantasticFoo> i had another small issue - i can't get .wmv crap to play
* mode/#ubuntu [-b nal1oth!*@*]  by nalioth
<Locke> i had it as even9
<Tamale> is there any way to interface with windows mobile 2003 on my dell axim  x50 from ubuntu?
<joejaxx> !restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nal1oth!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZaQ> hello
<_azrael> !easyubuntu > FantasticFoo
<perry_> i've got hplip installed but the jobs are constant;y stopping
<hlabs> is there any way to lock the harddrive down. And prevent a user from storing any info on the local hard drive
<bruenig> perry_, usually HP is pretty easy to get going. Have you tried system>administration>printing and going through that stuff
<FantasticFoo> i've installed all of the "correct" drivers according to that tutorial, ubotu..
<Jbirk>  !easyubuntu>Jbirk
* cdubya thinks nalioth is in for a busy day.....:-(
<snoops> Locke okay, well let me quickly go check the guide I used to setup my mx1000..it has the same number of buttons as yours, doesn't it?
<Jbirk> !restricted >jbirk
<Tamale> perry_: Normal users only have write access to their home folders, so if you take of the write permissions there you'd pretty much be doing that
<perry_> bruenig: yeah, when I get to step 2 of 2, there's nothing in the dropdown list, and when I install the ppd file, it says its already installed and doesnt give me anywhere to go but 'cancel' :P
<nalioth> cdubya: looks like a meeting of my fan club, don't it? lol
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yep
<perry_> Tamale: huh?
<sh4dox> help pls :'(
<dpupp> Locke, did the file send?
<ZaQ> I have a problem can anyone help?
<bruenig> perry_, have you tried using a driver for another hp printer, most of them use the same one I believe hplips or something like that
<cdubya> !anyone > ZaQ
<ZaQ> I have downloaded java from the web and tried to install it
<ZaQ> typed "su"
<sh4dox> i formatted my second partitions to fat32 now ubuntu don't want to recognize it :s
<Tamale> perry_: lol sorry. scroll issues :p
<ZaQ> them entered my password
<bruenig> ZaQ, use the repos don't download it
<hlabs> hi. Can someone help. I need to setup local disk restrictions
<ZaQ> then
<nalioth> ZaQ: we don't use 'su' here
<ZaQ> but my password wasnt acepted
<nalioth> !tell ZaQ about sudo
<perry_> bruenig: i've got hplip installed :P
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<sh4dox> how can i solve this problem i thought ubuntu could write to fat32 :s
<cdubya> sh4dox, do you have them mounted?
<sh4dox> yes
<pluma> fyrestr: I enable the setting (disable IPv6 in Firefox) and restarted Firefox, but it's still timing out on look up. That normal?
<perry_> sh4dox: did you write to /etc/fstab and mount it?
<erUSUL> sh4dox: it can indeed
<ZaQ> so how do I install it?
<bruenig> sh4dox, are you sure it is mounted?
<cdubya> !fstab > sh4dox
<sh4dox> perry_: i did as the wiki said "automaticly mount ms partions"
<perry_> ZaQ: instead of su, try "sudo" along with YOUR password
<nalioth> ZaQ: read your private messages, please
<nalioth> !tell perry_ about sudo
<nalioth> !tell ZaQ about java
<haasteem> how do i put the files that result from a split together again?
<nalioth> ZaQ: java is in the repos
<bruenig> sh4dox, if you don't mind, if you would post your /etc/fstab, it would be much easier to help
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<perry_> nalioth: why are you telling me about sudo?
<nalioth> ZaQ: no need to download anything
<sh4dox> bruenig: ok
<erUSUL> ZaQ: if you want the jre it is in the repos. just install it from there. if you want to install the jsdk 'sudo chmod +x *.bin && sudo ./*.bin' and follow instrucutions
<Locke> whoops sorry i was on another desktop
<tibbe> is there any possibility to get microsoft windows media 9 playing?
<joejaxx> !restricted > tibbe
<snoops> Locke okay
<snoops> this is the guide I followed, and found it to be perfect
<dpupp> booo! file could not send. ah well.
<albacker> !restrictedformat
<tibbe> joejaxx, ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snoops> we can go through it step by step if you want
<dpupp> Locke, i'll put it in a pastebin. brb.
<jm^> !restricted > jme
<sh4dox> bruenig:  "acces denied" :s
<albacker> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snoops> Locke http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<bruenig> tibbe, I bet you could do it with wine, you probably will have to get one of those stripped down versions form a bittorrent site that has all the WGA stuff cracked
<ossie> can anyone help install the nvidia driver for a inbuilt geforece 6100 graphics card please :)
<albacker> !restricted
<snoops> ossie isn't it just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' ?
<joejaxx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<nbdyspcl> how can i search out a package with a specific file in it? i am working with java/kdebindings and retrieved libqt3-java and libkde3-java, which supplied required qtjava.jar/koala.jar files.. unfortunately required share libraries of these files are missing. need to search them out if they exist
<Fensta> this might sound extremely silly.. but is there any way to get activex controls in firefox?
<ossie> i have done that snoops but it is using a generic driver, and when i have run the nvidai-xconf my box wont reboot without reverting to the old xorg.conf
<joejaxx> fensta there is an IE PLugin for firefox but that whould not work on linux
<snoops> ossie okay, well you can edit your xorg.conf manually
<ossie> snoops i thought i had already installed that but when i just did a aptget in seems ok
<ossie> its downloading now i will try that out
<snoops> joejaxx hehe, well you know I've had some success with active x plugins with IE on wine
<ossie> cheers snoops
<Fensta> :\
<joejaxx> snoops: i have no idea why you whould want ie on linux but hey lol
<dpupp> Locke, see this link for an example of my xorg.  dont know if it will help but. chekc it out. http://pastebin.ca/139279 (also shows a tri-monitor configuration)
<Fensta> so no way to view active x stuff in linux?
<Locke> dpupp, thanks
<ossie> snoops how do i make that driver come into affect?
<ChrisC> does anyone here know how to get to gnome-pilot settings in Dapper?
<robert_> blah- (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager
<joejaxx> fensta not an easy way as snoops has put it
<snoops> ossie basically in your xorg.conf change nv to nvidia
<minerale> Does anyone knoe of any swf decoders? I'm trying to extract the .flv video file from the embdded swf: http://tomboy.dk/swfs/ok2bgayBig.swf
<sh4dox> this is the output of my fstab  ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21127
<joejaxx> ChrisC: cd ~/.gpilot?
<Fensta> snoops, .. thats a good idea.. can you run a standalone ie in wine?
<ossie> Section "Device"
<ossie> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<ossie> 	Driver		"vesa"
<ossie> 	BusID		"PCI:0:5:0"
<ossie> EndSection
<snoops> Fensta well there's ies4linux which will nicely install ie5,5.5 and 6 for wine, and put icons in your desktop etc
<ossie> i got that at the mo snoops
<snoops> Fensta yeah I have to use it, as I'm a web developer
<ossie> should i change vesa to nvidia?
<snoops> k, changing vesa to nvidia yeah
<Fensta> thx
<Fensta> I shall give it a shot
<nalioth> ossie: please use a pastebin
<snoops> Fensta I'll grab the link if you want..
<ossie> ok sorry nalioth
<Locke> dpupp, holy crap dude, i bet that computer is slicker than a greased whale!
<ChrisC> joejaxx: thanks, that got me on the trail, it's .gpilotd
<Fensta> please ;-)
<Locke> i wish i could afford half that
<ChrisC> still wondering how to run the GUI settings editor
<snoops> Fensta http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html you'll need wine first.. :) sudo apt-get install wine
<ossie> nalioth, how do i restart the X server?
<sh4dox> do i have to format my ubuntu just for adding a new partition?
<joejaxx> ChrisC: you are most welcome
<Fensta> I have wine snoops .. thx
<sh4dox> ossie:  ctrl + alt + backspace ;)
<pmgordon> exit
<Locke> im running a duron 1Ghz with 512 PC100, a 64MB GF2 MX 400, and about 30 gigs of hd
<ossie> ok here goes
<snoops> Fensta it doesn't work perfectly of course.. but it's as good as you'll get before you end up using vmware
<dr_willis> sh4dox,  you can mount a new partition anywere.. or ya could merge it withg the existing partitions
<Fensta> heh.. ya I hear ya
<ddna> is there wine for amd64
<Fensta> I just need something that will display an active x control
<nalioth> sh4dox: /etc/init.d/gdm restart is more graceful
<sh4dox> dr_willis: i changed an existing partition from ntfs to fat32 now ubuntu won't recognize it nolonger :s what am i supposed to do
<nalioth> sh4dox: edit your fstab
<snoops> Fensta want me to test to see if it works now? url?
<haasteem> how do i put the files that result from a split together again?
<blocky> does anyone know if aiglx or xgl is better for a radeon 9500?
<robert_> help?
<dpupp> Locke, wanna see it? http://ookami.animetc.com/albums/userpics/10003/2005-12-18_ookami_workstation.jpg (in windows) but its now running linux.
<dr_willis> sh4dox,  edit the fstab and change ntfs to vfat i guess is a start
<sh4dox> nalioth: what do I have to change exactly?
<Fensta> no snoops .. thats ok.. I appreciate it though
<sh4dox> dr_willis: nalioth: these is my output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21127
<ZaQ> still have no damned idea what im doing
<ZaQ> this is the first couple minutes that I installed linux btw
<snoops> dpupp was it a struggle to get 3 displays going?
<buntu418> how to change amarok as default palyer
<sh4dox> dr_willis: ok, i changed hda 5 => ntfs to vfat ... that should do the trick?
<dpupp> Snoops, yes it was. but it was not as complex as i had thought.
<ZaQ> so java(what plays pogo games online) is already installed in Ubuntu? all I have to do is tell it to run?
<dr_willis> sh4dox,  change the 'ntfs' to vfat - like i said. :P   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0        you may also want to use a different umask , 007 is a little unusual.
<damned> ZaQ: please try not to use word "damned".
<robert_> nalioth: any ideas/
<ddna> i am trying to install wine in ubuntu 64
<nalioth> sh4dox: for the partition in question, change ntfs to vfat
<ddna> how do i do this
<dpupp> do what?
<ddna> install wine in amd 64 ubuntu
<Aar0n> Hi there, sorry for a really noob question but how do I get into the GUI when I boot up?
<dr_willis> sh4dox,  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume  - has a lot of good info on use of ntfs/vfat - and examples.
<nalioth> robert_: i'm not much good with kernels
<Aar0n> What command would I run to get into a 1024*768*32 gui please
<lamego_> Aar0n, what CD have you used for the instalation ?
<Aar0n> The 700mb one
<snoops> ddna I used to be on 64bit (take that as your first warning :P).. there's no 64bit version of wine, so your options are either making a 32bit chrooted version, and installing in that
<r000t> someone here know how to get the sidebuttons to work with an intellimouse
<sh4dox> nalioth: ok, i did ... and after a reboot (if it is required) I just have to the "automaticly mount partitions" part of the wiki?
<snoops> or by using this linux32 stuff
<lamego_> Aar0n, on the terminal, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robert_> nalioth: it's not the kernel, per-se- it's the boot process
<SonicChao> ddna: There is no AMD64 Wine.
<dpupp> Aar0n, assuming you have gnome installed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dr_willis> r000t,  dependong on the exact mouse. ive seen several howtos/docs on google, and the ubuntu wiki/forums and the Gentoo forums are very good.
<ddna> thanks snoops
<Locke> snoops, this is a much better howto, thank you
<SonicChao> ddna: However, you can use the i386 edition of Ubuntu on AMD64 machines. :)
<snoops> both methods are pretty well covered in ubuntuforums.org if you search for wine and amd64
<nalioth> sh4dox: if it worked before with ntfs, it should work without any more fiddling
<teicah> google: ubuntu change display <---first link has the answer
<r000t> dr_willis: seems ive tried them all and not a single one works..
<Aar0n> thanks a lot
<dr_willis> r000t,  its possible you are doing somthing wrong. :P
<ddna> thanks guys... i will be installing x86 soon
<r000t> dr_willis: not a thing that i like fiddling with
<ddna> :)
<dr_willis> r000t,  theres no magic answer.
<snoops> Locke cool.. yeah it was a real struggle to find the right howto originally. They just assumed a lot of stuff about what the device was called etc.. this gets you to find it and such.. :)
* Aar0n goes off to try linux for the first time.
<frying_fish> SonicChao: there will soon be AMD64 wine
<SonicChao> frying_fish: But until then, you should use i386 with Wine.
<frying_fish> if what I was reading on winehq is correct.
<sh4dox> nalioth: when it was still ntfs it worked perfectly (only reading ofc) but i wanted to write to the partition so i decided to format it into fat32 (should work .. or?)
<gerhard> hi, I have an .ape file and a .cue file. how do I burn em now with k3b?
<r000t> dr_willis: could be .. could be.. but all the howtos differ as well wich seems a bit weird.. i had a working xorg before but i lost it
<frying_fish> SonicChao: suppose, or a chroot surely would handle it
<snoops> frying_fish really? last I heard the wine guys were absolutely against the idea since it's such a ridiculous struggle to get windows stuff working in 32bit environments, let alone 64
<nalioth> sh4dox: let me look a sec
<dr_willis> r000t,   i keep archives of all my xorgs. :P
<gerhard> hi, I have an .ape file and a .cue file. how do I burn em now with k3b?
<sh4dox> nalioth: ok
<dr_willis> r000t,  the gentoo forums/guides are the most detiled ive seen in this area.. but ya got to know wht you are doing :P
<frying_fish> oh, maybe I misread, it might be win64 and I read it as wine64
<snoops> I hope I'm wrong frying_fish
<r000t> dr_willis: me too due to the crappy time i spend creating working xorg.confs.. but i lost them
<nalioth> sh4dox: yup, you should be good to go
<sh4dox> nalioth: ok, i'm off for reboot, brb
<gerhard> does no one know that?
<harisund> sh4dox: you doin't need to reboot
<sh4dox> harisund: don't?
<Locke> k
<harisund> sh4dox: you are just going to need to access your Fat32 partition right?
<Locke> bout to restart x and find out
<snoops> fingers crossed Locke :)
<Locke> :)
<Locke> ctrl+alt+bksp!
<dpupp> has anyone here tried setting up a touch screen in linux? im working on setting up my car with a computer, and im curious to know if its possible to get a touch screen working... so far it works with windows. http://ookami.animetc.com/thumbnails.php?album=4&page=2
<frying_fish> well on winehq there is a hack to build wine on 64 bit
<sh4dox> harisund: yes
<haasteem> how do i put the files that result from a split using the "split" command together again?
<gerhard> brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I have an .ape file and a .cue file. how do I burn em now with k3b?
<harisund> sh4dox: typically you can just execute 'sudo mount -a' and the fstab partitions mentioned in fstab will be automounted.
<sh4dox> nalioth: i did the "automaticly mount partitions" like it is said in the wiki ... still i can't acces my partition
<nalioth> haasteem: man cat
<nalioth> sh4dox: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<haasteem> nalioth: does cat also work for files of 1gb?
<ossie> hi im back, it didnt work snoops
<harisund> nalioth what channel is that?
<ossie> had to reboot
<ossie> can someone tell me how to set my defualt dm to gdm rather than kdm
<nalioth> haasteem: it should work for any files
<snoops> ossie oh really? did x just die?
<nalioth> harisund: it's #ubuntu-classroom
<ossie> no it hung at the kubuntu screen
<haasteem> nalioth: alright
<ossie> but when i tried to correct my xorg.conf and restart gms it said gdm isnt defualt dm
<eduard> hello is there anyway i can hack into my system ? can't remember my users password
<ossie> and i dont know how to start kdm properly
<dr_willis> eduard,  boot to single users mode.
<snoops> ossie.. the integrated nvidia card is the only graphics card in the machine right?
<ossie> eduard, u can boot fialsafe
<ossie> yes snoops
<eduard> ok i will try it now
<ossie> eduard, as long as no root pass is set
<ossie> then boot failsafe and create a new user adduser
<eduard> no root password is set
<eduard> but how do i change into single user mode
<ossie> your cool then u might have to add a user to the sudoers group
<ossie> so u can runt sudo as that user and stuff
<snoops> ossie if you do "lspci | grep -i nvidia" do you get any results?
<dr_> Does anyone know how to fix libvte problems?
<sh4dox> harisund: it didd'nt work got this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21130
<ossie> yes snoop
<eduard> how do i boot into single user mode ?
<ossie> yes snoops
<dr_willis> dr_ remove and reinstall the libvte-common package
<ossie> snoops, it seems that lotsa of my mobo compnents are nvidia though
<harisund> sh4dox: just a second.
<dr_> ok thanks
<harisund> sh4dox: not sure I understsand that, but it appears it is not recognizing the fat partition. Try rebooting if you want, and please let me know if you were successful then.
<snoops> ossie k, one of the lines that code returns should mention vga then
<ossie> snoops on this is the 0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<ossie>  i get that also snoops , not sure if thast is my graphics card
<ossie> yes that snoops
<eduard> ossie how do i boot into single usermode ?
<sh4dox> harisund: ok i will
<lamego_> eduard, boot with the recovery option
<alexcamilo> Anyone know where i could get a list of the winmodems that are known to work with linux?
<ossie> eduard, press esc whern your booting and select yoru kernel in failsafe
<snoops> okay just a min ossie
<ossie> cheers snoops
<torpedo|dog> alexcamilo: http://linmodem.org/ I think.
<eduard> ok thanks booting now
<lamego_> alexcamilo, google.com linux windmodems , 1st link
<Ricesteam> Anyone gotten Avview to work?
<torpedo|dog> alexcamilo: don't use my link, it's a parker
<ddna> do you guys know if there is any front end for pptp configuration for AMD64?
<snoops> ossie in terminal if you do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" do you get any output?
<ossie> no snoops
<ossie> i get no output ,sno
<ossie> i get no output , snoops
<snoops> hopefully that means it's worked
<ossie> ok if i stry to restart X and it dont work how do i load kdm back up? snoops
<whiter> ossie
<haasteem> nalioth: one last question, do you think it is safe to use cat for joining a vmware VM file back together after i split it?
<mistraal> how would I go about mounting my integrated sd card reader?
<ossie> yes Whitelighter
<whiter> become root and type "kdm"
<ossie> yes Whiter
<nalioth> haasteem: with proper usage, split and cat work well
<alexcamilo> thanx
<snoops> if no go, in terminal you'd type to get back to a working xorg.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ossie> cheers whiter i was trying /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ossie> here goes
<qwerty2k> snoops, wouldnt it bet better for him to backup his current xorg.con then just cp it back if new one messes up?
<qwerty2k> *conf
<snoops> yeah, but he ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable before he backed up..
<qwerty2k> ah ok, sorry, i shouldn't have really commented as i didn;t see thw hole conversation
<qwerty2k> *didn't see the whole conversation (damn i suck at typing)
<ossie> yes guys it worked, thanx ,  snoops , whiter
<snoops> your brain goes faster than your fingers :)
<whiter> welcome
<qwerty2k> hehe :)
<ossie> now i can try to get xgl and compiz working
<snoops> cool beans ossie
<snoops> ossie for that, may I suggest http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<ossie> still says vesa in my xorg.conf :(
<whiter> whats the xgl channel again
<whiter> ossie what kinda video card you got
<krazykit> whiter: ubuntu-xgl
<ossie> geforce 6100 on board
<whiter> ossie
<sharperguy> its aussie
<ossie> whast that ubuntu-xgl
<ossie> ???
<whiter> hold on ossie...
<ossie> ok cheers :)
<sharperguy> #ubuntu-xgl
<eduard> can i get some help in installing/setting up an ssh demon ?
<ossie> eduard, try sudo apt-get install ssh
<whiter> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<whiter> ^ @ ossie
<whiter> then edit xorg.conf and change the driver from vesa to nv
<qwerty2k> nvidia NOT nv
<whiter> erm yea nvidia
<whiter> my fault
<qwerty2k> nv = opensource driver?
<eduard> checking , i have ssh installed so how do i start the daemon ?
<whiter> yea, my mistake
<qwerty2k> :)
<ossie> its will auto start eduard , try ssh localhost
<IceOwl> nv will not help you at all.. it'll make you go "wtf???!???! why isn't it working??" and then throw your computer out the window in frustration
<mark__> hi, i have just installed ubuntu for the first time, and my usb flash device is not showing up in dmesg.. do i need to install drivers for it?
<ossie> whiter them packages are isntalled
<eduard> connection refused
<foxjwill> hi, i'm having trouble with info. "info: Terminal type `xterm' is not smart enough to run Info."
<whiter> ossie change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf and restart x
<whiter> should work
<whiter> or "vesa" whatever it is right now
<jman8888> How do i delete something in The terminal (RM dont work its a folder)
<ChrisC> is anybody here using J-Pilot with their Palm device?
<ossie> ok will try Whiter
<qwerty2k> rm should work
<yossman> hmm why would i need EVMS to be loaded at startup
<qwerty2k> rm -R /home/user/folder
<yossman> what functionality does it give me over LVM
<qwerty2k> -R makes it recursive, it deletes all files and the folder
<yossman> isn't it rm -r ?
<yossman> lowercase?
<ossie> it doesnt contian nv in my xorg.conf whiter
<whiter> it says "vesa"
<minerale> can you delete *any* folder without specifying the -r option ?
<lamego_> minerale, no if it contains files
<ossie> yes whiter
<mainer> unless you do it from a file-manager
<yossman> and in any case you use 'rmdir' to remove empty directories
<yossman> as far as i know
<whiter> okay ossie change "vesa" to "nv"
<ossie> ok whiter
<whiter> in the Section "Device" section
<whiter> Driver "nvidia" instead of Driver "vesa"
<ossie> gonna try restarting X
<ossie> hi whiter im back, and it seems to have worked apart from my resolution is a ugly 640x480 and i dont have the option to change it
<whiter> :)
<whiter> um
<ossie> : ) cheers
<whiter> open a terminal and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qwerty2k> no
<qwerty2k> dont
<ossie> cool whiter
<ossie> lemme try
<snoops> don't
<whiter> go through the options till you get to the screen resolution poart
<whiter> dont change anything tho
<pluma> Okay. I've set the about:config setting accordingly, IPv6 is disabled for Ubuntu as per the wiki article and all is great (dig works fine, Network Tools lookup works fine, etc), but I still get a looking up timeout on Wikipedia.org in Firefox on this box when it works fine on all the Windows boxen in the same network.
<qwerty2k> simpler to edit xorg.conf in gedit tbh
<snoops> don't type that.. it'll remove the nvidia stuff
<whiter> no it wont
<ossie> shall i just vim xorg.conf whiter?
<lamego_> it will just ask for the options again, it will keep the current config as default
<ossie> ok ill run dpkg
<whiter> ossie, you could...
<qwerty2k> ossie, if i were you i would nano or wim xorg.conf and add the display modes to your screen section
<whiter> either way will work
<qwerty2k> *vin
<qwerty2k> bim
<qwerty2k> vim
<qwerty2k> damnit
<ossie> shall i leave everythign apart from, resolution ?
<qwerty2k> yeah
<foo> Is there a script I could run to create my ssl certificate?
<ChrisC> is anybody here using J-Pilot with their Palm device?
<minerale> lamego_: dude you can't remove a folder at all if you do not specify -r
<minerale> lamego_: try mkdir empty; rm empty
<lamego_> minerale, you can, with rmdir, if its empty
<lamego_> minerale, you can rmdir it
<minerale> oh
<lamego_> i mean you dont need "rm -r"
<qwerty2k> if its empty then yes
<lamego_> anyway there is no much use for rmdir :P
<dr_willis_> man rmdir
<dr_willis_> man rm
<dr_willis_> :)
<Mikeport> Hello anyone know how to change the Resolution for an nvidia 6600 pci express, with dual monitor support for 1440 resolution on both monitor and refresh 60 ?
<Carmen-> i fucking hate ubuntu
<Carmen-> i made backup.tar
<Carmen-> and now its corruptes
<Carmen-> everything is gone
<lamego_> Carmen-, try to learn to use it before complaining
<dr_willis_> and this is ubuntus fault ? Hmm
<lamego_> Carmen-, ubuntu is not user's errors prune
<Mikeport> Hello anyone know how to change the Resolution for an nvidia 6600 pci express, with dual monitor support for 1440 resolution on both monitor and refresh 60 ?
<lamego_> Carmen-, next time try to not delete your data unless you have checked it was properly backed up
<Carmen-> well how do you fucking check that
<lamego_> Carmen-, language !
<Carmen-> fucking idiots
<lamego_> Carmen-, keep like that and you will cry a lot
<regal> hey guys
<regal> i need help
<lamego_> Carmen-, from the language, you got what you deserve :)
<void^> Carmen-: if you don't know how to verify a backup, you probably shouldn't play with important data :] 
<mcphail> do not feed the trolls
<Gregyboy> can someone help me with something?
<lamego_> Gregyboy, it would help us to know what you need help about...
<lamego_> !! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kyja> I could use a sugestion/help if someone knows this trouble http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21135
<jman8888> How can i delete in terminal...
<dr_willis_> rm filetodelete
<lamego_> jman8888, rm file
<dr_willis_> google for bash tutorial
<lamego_> pleace be carefull, there is no trash there
<lamego_> please
<Gregyboy> well i want to intall ubuntu and make my machine dual boot but i want to make windows the defaul OS it boots into how do i do this?
<jman8888> lamego_, I tried but its a folder. What can i do for that..
<dr_willis_> Gregyboy,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst theres an entry there that sets what one to boot to by default.  change 1 line.
<oblib> jman8888: rm -R directory
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, you will need to edit the grub menu list
<lamego_> jman8888, rm -rf folder
<cokeslut> hello
<lamego_> jman8888, but please have in mind that it is dangerous
<oblib> jman8888: rm -Rf if you don't want any confirmations
<Gregyboy> how do i get to that file im in windows
<Gregyboy> ?
<cokeslut> ?
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, you cant to my knowledge
<jman8888> Its a useless Folder. Just a temp for installing winetools. But i downloaded as su
<Gregyboy> 1more question
<lamego_> Gregyboy, after installing edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gregyboy> the iso that i burn to a cd is a live boot cd aswell?
<mcphail> jman8888: don't download things as the root user
<jman8888> Yeah i know
<lamego_> qwerty2k, yes he can
<mcphail> jman8888: :)
<Gregyboy> ?\
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, yes it is a livecd too
<lamego_> ops, maybe i forgot to read something :\
<bcron> I can't open the terminal...  any ideas?
<qwerty2k> lamego_, he asked if he could edit grub from within windows, i said as far as i know you cant
<Gregyboy> <qwerty2k>, do you think i could run the live boot cd i have 256mb of ram and 3.20ghz celron
<lamego_> qwerty2k, ok, sorry, didn't read that line :(
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how to change the location that the gnome panel weather applet uses?
<Dr_Willis> qwerty2k,  ya can install that ext2 IFS tool for xp and do it. :P
<lamego_> qwerty2k, any he can, usign an ext2 driver for windows
<lamego_> anyway
<technel> I have two partitions: #1 is Windows (like 100gb) and #2 is Ubuntu (60gb). Ubuntu only has 3gb available and Windows has 83gb available (like I ever use it anymore ;). The Linux partition editors apparently are only able to expand the disk partition outwards on the disk, it can't move the start position to a point before. It is kind of off-topic, but could Partition Magic do this? I understand that this would require the program
<technel>  to do a lot of moving on the disk
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, yes it should run (not much ram but should run) just try and see (note: installed version will be much fatser compared to livecd)
<qwerty2k> lamego_, :O, didnt know that existed :)
<gerhard> hachoo!
<Gregyboy> do you guys think i shoudl  switch to linux on my min computer its a k6 500mhz with 184mb of ram
<Gregyboy> ?
<lamego_> qwerty2k, http://www.fs-driver.org/ :)
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, yes, but not ubuntu, try a smaller lighter distro
<lamego_> Gregyboy, I would advise installinng Xubuntu
<qwerty2k> lamego_, even that may be a bit slow, maybe something like damn small linux, peanut, puppy etc might be better?
<Gregyboy> lamego_, whats the diffrence?
<lamego_> Gregyboy, Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome, which is much "lighter"
<qwerty2k> Gregyboy, it uses XFCE4 instead of gnome for a desktop environment, which is faster/less memory intensive
<Gregyboy> dslinux, is only a boot cd
<mcphail> Gregyboy: you'd do better with a little more RAM
<Gregyboy> i have run it alot of times
<Mikeport> Hello anyone know how to change the Resolution for an nvidia 6600 pci express, with dual monitor support for 1440 resolution on both monitor and refresh 60 ?
<Gregyboy> so xubuntu?
<qwerty2k> xubuntu or a different distro alltogether such as peanut or puppy yes
<dr_willis_> Mikeport,  once ya install the nvidia drivers. you may need to research 'twinview' to get both monitors working.
<Gregyboy> does xubuntu have the same interface?
<Mikeport> dr_willis: and how about the resolution and refresh rate I CANT change with success
<qwerty2k> any way, im off to watch match of the day :), will cya later guys, may be back on after :)
<Gregyboy> because i hear that ubuntu is pretty
<Pensacola> how can I reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<qwerty2k> Mikeport, using the latest nvidia drivers u need to use the NOEDID (i think its that) option
<dr_willis_> Mikeport,  once  the actual nvidia drivers are installed - it should detect what ones are allowed.
<Pensacola> just uninstall the packages, and reinstall them?
<dr_willis_> Pensacola,  thats one way
<bcron> anyone?
<lamego_> Pensacola, have you installed it from APT ? Synaptic ?
<sh4dox> harisund: it worked !! thnq
<Mikeport> dr_willis: no its not working
<Pensacola> synaptic
<Mikeport> qwerty2k: how can enable that ?
<sh4dox> harisund: just a reboot did the trick, thnx again
<foo> Is there a script that generates the ssl certificate?
<Pensacola> because since today my fps are low in all games
<Pensacola> and before they were alright
<jman8888> does freenode have a Channel just to Talk about anything(I need to rant about the crappieness of my sandisk mp3)
<jman8888> It says it has 38 files but both windows and linux cant see any...
<pluma> Oopsie. Apparently I have a slight heat problem with my PC.
<lamego_> jman8888, did you toggled the hidden files on linux ? To check for the .Trash file ?
<edju> How to easily uninstall gnome and keep gtk?
<Aar0n> where can i find the checksum for the 6.06 download please
<lamego_> edju, sudo apt-get remove "gnome*" ?
<phrowzen__> hey
<Aar0n> hi
<edju> Aar0n, That question mark worries me, but I'll give it a shot.
<jman8888> lamego_, I dont see it. Theres no trash file. Never buy a sandisk...
<phrowzen__> i just upgraded my machine from an a64 with msi k8n neo 2 platinum to a intel core 2 duo e6600 with asus p5w dh.... everything seems to be working fine so far from my previous platform, however.. not that it *really* matters, but, my onboard NIC's are listed as eth1/eth2.. and not eth0/eth1.. just kinda bugs me. im guessing its saving configuration from my previous motherboard?
<lamego_> Aar0n, www.ubuntu.com, go to the download page
<Aar0n> lamego_ I have looked but it gives a list of mirrors and where to order a cd but no checksum
<phrowzen__> no one knows? ;\
<Jbirk> one sec
<lamego_> phrowzen__, try this: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/udev.htm
<itsmegb> Aaron, go to a mirror, and there will be a file called MD5SUM
<lamego_> Aar0n, look better
<phrowzen__> thanks
<itsmegb> has all the checksums
<Aar0n> Ah thank you
<sapaki> hi
<Jbirk> calculating sums
<Aar0n> And one more question, is there a checksum program that can just be run
<Aar0n> Not installed
<Jbirk> md5sum
<Jbirk> that is the name of the program
<Aar0n> thanks
<lamego_> Aar0n, md5sum.exe
<Chris37879> is there a way to assign diffrent folders for the desktops on each workspace?
<Jbirk> FB3AF44C21F1F68CC25FDA7EDB8C1BD3
<Mikeport> how can i force the resolution and refresh rato for nvidia 6600 pri express?
<Jbirk> E2E201AA49564AF9F0977CECAB75B9A2DF093272
<Jbirk> A187A660
<Jbirk> First is MD5
<Jbirk> second SHA1
<Aar0n> thanks
<Jbirk> and third is CRC-32
<Jbirk> That is from my downloaded cd
<phrowzen__> lamego_, following that along.. but in my udev rules.d there isnt that network file....
<Jbirk> I never checked the mirror
<Chris37879> anyone?
<judicata> Anyone know the easiest way to upgrade OOo from 2.0.2 (which comes with Dapper) to the newest version (2.0.3)?
<Chris37879> Synaptic probably would be the best way
<Jbirk> or you can download it from the website
<lamego_> phrowzen__, no idea :\ i just googled for eth rename :P
<Jbirk> You can find the Deb package
<phrowzen__> ahh okay hehe, thanks :)
<phrowzen__> brb!
<Jbirk> there are no new features
<Chris37879> so does anyone know how to assigne difrent folders to diffrent workspaces?
<FourPointNine> How do you Uninstall Ubuntu/Kubuntu? I want to try out some other things, then switch back later.
<linuxuser> fourpointnine: just reformat the drive
<Chris37879> you format the partition ubuntu is on
<lamego_> judicata, removing the 2.0.2 and installing using the openoffice installer
<Dev05> Hi there! I have finally made my Windoze PC connect through Wireless to my Linux box. Now, how do I make DHCP assing it an IP Address? I've set DHCP up but it still won't answer Windows' DHCP Requests.
<judicata> Chris:it only has 2.0.2 in Synaptic.
<FourPointNine> How do i do that?
<Aar0n> Jbirk: sorry for such an idiotic question do I type in cmd "md5sum.exe -c filename.iso" or "md5sum.exe filename.iso -c"
<Jbirk> Are you using Draper Drake
<lamego_> Dev05, did you install an dhcp server ?
<linuxuser> four: are you installing another os?
<FourPointNine> Yes.
<Jbirk> Yes
<Jbirk> or md5sum /?
<linuxuser> gparted works good
<FourPointNine> I want to check out some other distros and other things.
<Dev05> lamego_, Yes I did.
<Jbirk> Since you are in windows, try this
<linuxuser> or the new os will prompt u usually which partition to format and install on
<^cyberbird^> did anyone found any good performance improvment tips?
<Jbirk> http://beeblebrox.org
<Jbirk> It will add a tab called File hashes
<Jbirk> Just rightclick on anything and click on file hashes
<linuxuser> four: are you dual booting?
<Aar0n> I can't use anything that adds to the shell
<FourPointNine> Yeah. I want to keep GRUB still for other uses.
<^cyberbird^> i love ubuntu but not sure why its so slow?
<raf_> quick question..how do i apply kernel patch to a kernel im about to compile?
<Dev05> Any idea then???
<Jbirk> It ins't slow at all
<Chris37879> you may need to configure it better for your system
<linuxuser> usually the new os will ask you if you want to install the boot loader but not always
<linuxuser> which distro you looking at
<Chris37879> or get some drivers... i got my nvidia drivers and my performance sky rocketed
<ossie> hi guys, big thanks to whiter its now all done
<FourPointNine> I was going to check out the FreeBSD UNIX distro.
<lamego_> ^cyberbird^, did you removed some services you dont need ?
<raf_> im doin 2.6.17.9 and want to add the 2.6.18 patch ..how do i do that?
<linuxuser> think that one uses a manual drive partitioner
<ossie> #ubuntu-xgl
<linuxuser> or command line
<lamego_> raf_, the current ubuntu kernel is not .17
<whiter> welcome ossie
<Chris37879> so does anyone know how i can set up diffrent desktop icon sets based on workstations?
<raf_> what is the curent?
<raf_> .18?
<linuxuser> if memory serves me right, that one doesnt have a easy does it graphical installer
<lamego_> 2.6.15-26-k7
<raf_> im compiling cutom kernel
<raf_> and i wanna apply the patch to it
<lamego_> Chris37879, no idea
<lamego_> raf_, patch -p0 < file.patch
<raf_> ahh ok
<raf_> cool
<Thordasin> hi all :)
<Chris37879> lameo cause the thing is i installed wine and some progs make the default shortcut to the windows desktop so i want workspace 2 to show the wine desktop instead of the ubuntu wone
<Chris37879> lamego*
<Dev05> Any networking geek out there? :(
<Chris37879> me
<pluma> I still get a Look Up timeout on Wikipedia.org in Firefox despite having disabled IPv6 as per the wiki article and having set the about:config value in Firefox appropriately. Dig and Network Tools Lookup still works.
<Dev05> Chris37879, Have you read my question up there? :)
<Chris37879> Dev05 no i missed it what do you need?
<pluma> Also, does anybody know a way to monitor the system fans and system/cpu temperature in Linux? I don't want to have to reboot whenever I suspect that they might be acting up.
<lamego_> pluma, like i have asked some time ago, did you checked your dns configuration ?
<pluma> lamego_: You did? Sorry. Where do I check my dns config?
<lamego_> pluma, doesn't your BIOS takes care of that ? Shuting dow if required ?
<sapaki> what can I do if the cd boot ubuntu has frozen
<Dev05> Chris37879, I made my Windows box talk to Linux via Ad-Hoc Wireless. Now, I need to set DHCP Server up so that it assigns Windows an IP Address. I've installed and gave some configuration to DHCP but it still won't answer Windows.
<pluma> lamego: It does, but I'd rather know beforehand.
<Thordasin> I think in /proc you can cat sysingo and get stuff
<lamego_> pluma, /etc/resolv.conf
<lamego_> pluma, i dont use it, but there is something called lm sensors
<Maje> Can anyone help me out in fixing my ati drivers? I think I'm halfway to figuring out the problem, I just need someone who knows more to help me work it out
<Chris37879> Dev05, hmm... i know it is easy to tell windows to DHCP but instead why not jsut manually assign windows an IP
<lamego_> pluma, on a terminal, type sudo apt-cache search fan sensors
<lamego_> Maje, did you install the drivers from apt ?
<pluma> resolv.conf reads: nameserver 192.168.0.254 \n domain plum
<pluma> Which is both right
<Chris37879> Dev05, hmm... i know it is easy to tell windows to DHCP but instead why not jsut manually assign windows an IP
<tulio> is there kind of startup list??
<lamego_> pluma, your name service is coming from the router, did you checked the configuration on windows ?
<pluma> WIth an actual linebreak, of course.
<Maje> lamego_: yes, and my xorg log says DRI initialization failed, and modprobe fglrx returns an error...
<Mikeport> dr_willis_:  I have that option enable but its not working
<Mikeport> dr_willis_:  im using XGL with compiz...
<lamego_> pluma, if on windows evertyhing is fine, eventually windows is using the internet dns servers
<lamego_> i mean, from your isp
<Chris37879> is there a gnome channel on freenode?
<Mikeport> Hello anyone know how to change the Resolution for an nvidia 6600 pci express, with dual monitor support for 1440 resolution on both monitor and refresh 60 ?
<Dev05> Chris37879, I wanted to share Linux's Internet Connection to Windows. It is stil possible with static IP's?
<rummik> hey, i know this sounds stupid, but i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my computer
<lamego_> Mikeport, you will need to tweak your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tulio> is there kind of startup list??
<pluma> "Preferred DNS Server" is set to the same address, which is the address of the hardware router.
<lamego_> rummik, what is the problem ?
<tulio> is there some kind of startup list??
<lamego_> tulio, startup list for what ?
<soundray> Mikeport: no, but have you looked at the readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx?
<Mikeport> lamego_:  im doing that but its not working I cant enable the right resolution
<tulio> lamego_: programs
<Chris37879> Dev05 should be i dont see why not... can you get windows to read the shared folders off your linux box so that you know its working?
<soundray> tulio: if you don't get a reply, there's something wrong with your question.
<luciferR> I NEED FREE PSYBNC CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<tulio> soundray: ??
<lamego_> tulio, yes, but it is not a simple list
<expatrick> Can anyone help me with this one - my menu items like network and synaptic have disappeared from my menu, I'm not sure what I did or how to get them back
<soundray> tulio: rephrase instead of repeating
<Dev05> Chris37879, No, I can't even ping each other. Thay just "connect".
<lamego_> tulio, its a group of scripts
<rummik> lamego_: mainly my issue is that i can't mount this borked fedora partition to mount (they use some mounting scheme i'm not used too)
<IceOwl> luciferR: see #dumbwarezkidz
<lamego_> tulio, /etc/rc*.d/
<Chris37879> he means is there and equal to the windows rograms->Startup thi8ng
<pluma> lamego_: There are multiple windows computers on the network, on all of them wikipedia.org can be resolved correctly. The only PC acting up is my linux box, on which most domains work fine, except for wikipedia.org, which doesn't make sense.
<Chris37879> if oyu cant ping thers no connect
<_Budda> Chris37879: is there a good/easy guide for setting up shares on ubuntu for windows access using samba?
<lamego_> rummik, can't you just wipe the partition ?
<lamego_> pluma, on the windows box, open a command prompt
<pluma> lamego_: Also, as I said, the DNS server is set to the same, i.e. the router.
<lamego_> pluma, and tupe ipconfig /all
<Dev05> Chris37879, Well, in both boxes it says: Connected.
<rummik> lamego_: i'd lose my cool trash
<lamego_> pluma, check for the dns server IPs
<ossie> any ideas how to allow unsigned repositorys in apt-get
<lamego_> pluma, so, so it's not dns, its a networking issue
<pluma> lamego_: 192.168.0.254
<tulio> lamego_: rc.local ?
<pluma> lamego_: Same result
<lamego_> tulio, thats to add your own commands...
<finalbeta> can I install openssl sources thru apt-get?
<lamego_> pluma, ok, i am out of ideas, that seems to be a networking issue
<Chris37879> One sec let me look
<lamego_> rummik, do you know what partition type is it ?
<lamego_> rummik, using the live cd, open a terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<Mikeport> soundray: yes it look it
<soundray> finalbeta: yes, if you have source repositories activated
<rummik> lamego_: Linux LVM
<Chris37879> Budda, if you right click the folder or file your trying to share (assuming you have ping connection) go to share folder/file then tell it to use SMB
<Mikeport> soundray: the problem I cant get the resolution to work the way I want
<tulio> lamego_: so, evertyme I start a session on my ubuntu this script will run?
<pluma> It's not a networking issue. As I said, dig and Network Tools lookup CAN resolve the address.
<Aar0n> hello again
<pluma> Or at least, it's not an obvious networking issue.
<soundray> Mikeport: sorry, can't really help you any further, just wanted to make sure you knew that particular doc file.
<expatrick> I somehow nuked all the menu items that require me to enter the root password - how can I get them back?
<Aar0n> I ran the md5 checker and it gave me E2E5E0BFB2EDFFD2CE02DD77BDA4558E for the 6.06 desktop install ISO.
<lamego_> tulio, no, that is for boot things
<lamego_> tulio, it will run everyting the system boots, and it is not for graphical commands
<technel> I just have a file called "test" with #!/bin/bash and on the next line echo "Hello world" and whenever I run it, it doesn't do anything
<Mikeport> Anyone knows how to enable the resolution for Nvidia 6600 pci express at 1440x900 at 60 ?
<Chris37879> Budda, it will auto apt-get the stuff you need to do a SMB or NFS share
<crazy_penguin> Good night! Sleep well! :)
<tulio> lamego_: i just want that some programs start when i start my session. how do I do that?
<lamego_> pluma, if firefox hangs during "Lookup" it is doing a lookup...
<lamego_> pluma, have you tried with other browser ?
<rummik> lamego_: when i try to mount /dev/hda2 it says that it is already mounted or the mount point is busy
<verbose> Mikeport: create a Modeline...google Modeline generator
<lamego_> tulio, System -> Preferences -> Session
<jadrifter> technel: how do you "run" it?
<itsmegb> Aar0n, which disk have you downloaded?
<technel> jadams, "test" :\
<lamego_> rummik, so, it is mounted, or the mount is busy :)
<lamego_> rummik, try "mount"
<lamego_> check if it is mounted
<lamego_> just mount, no parameters
<jadrifter> try ./test if you're in the same directory.
<Aar0n> itsmegb: The 6.06 i386 700mb ISO off bittorrent. I think I have found the answer to my failing install anyway.
<rummik> lamego_: already have, it's not mounted
<Aar0n> I burnt at 48x.
<Mikeport> verbose: what is that ?
<technel> jadams, bash: ./test: Permission denied
<itsmegb> oki doki
<oblib> can anyone tell me how to replace a bad kernel module? gamecon is buggy in Dapper, and I want to fix it
<technel> jadams, sudo: ./test: command not found
<jadrifter> technel: Great!
<technel> jadams, And then, finally: sudo: /home/michael/Desktop/test: command not found
<technel> jadams, :(
<jadrifter> technel: NOW you're trying to run the file but the permissions are wrong.
<Aar0n> Mikeport: verbose means word for word, so in a log it means detailed.
<verbose> Mikeport: it's a line in your xorg.conf that tells your monitor what resolution and refresh rate to use
<technel> Erm, sorry, I have been talking to jadams isntead of jadrifter  :P
<FourPointNine> How do I uninstall Ubuntu/Kubuntu? Can someone tell me where and how to?
<soundray> Aar0n: funny
<verbose> Aar0n: hahahahaha
<jadrifter> technel: "chmod 0700 test" will fix it.
<Chris37879> what is the Gnome IRC channel?
<lamego_> FourPointNine, look on the foruns, there are instructions how to do it
<FourPointNine> Where on the forums?
<verbose> Mikeport: for a lot of lcds you need one...i'm assuming you have a widescreen lcd if you're running 1440x900(or want to)
<lamego_> rummik, create e temporary dir
<Dev05> Chris37879, It may be in GimpNET.
<lamego_> and try to mount it there
<technel> jadams, Oh, 666 doesn't have execute for owner? Ok, thanks
<Aar0n> Errrr
<OsirisX11> help! my synaptic won't start: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<soundray> Mikeport: check out http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aar0n> I meant verbatim. But the latter definition was correct.
<FourPointNine> Thanks lamego_. =).
<soundray> Aar0n: verbatim has logged off, though...
<Aar0n> what speed should i burn the iso at?
<AnI> hi hi
<rummik> lamego_: still the same problem, i was trying to mount it on /mnt before
<verbose> OsirisX11: do you have libvte.* in /usr/lib?
<AnI> im total nub with linux
<Aar0n> and at disc at once or track at once?
<soundray> expatrick: still here?
<AnI> ycan i get some help on installing xubuntu?
<expatrick> yep
<tulio> lamego_: thansk man!
<tulio> =D
<expatrick> I was just wandering over to #gnome to see if anyone there could help
<itsmegb> OsirisX11: try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239238
<OsirisX11> verbose: no. :( ls: /usr/lib/lvte*: No such file or directory
<Dev05> AnI, You can.
<lamego_> tulio,  :)
<rummik> lamego_: could the unionfs be causing this problem, or do i just not understand how unionfs works?
<AnI> sweet
<expatrick> soundray - any ideas?
<AnI> thanks in advance
<wikijeff> Can I make gmail in firefox my preferred email application??
<soundray> expatrick: I think the way forward is to create a new user, then to copy the appropriate files from the new user directory.
<AnI> my installation hang at blank screen
<lamego_> rummik, uninonfs is from the livecd it has nothing to do with mounts :)
<AnI> before it even ask me to configure harddisk
<soundray> expatrick: don't ask what the appropriate files are -- just trying to find out...
<AnI> no graphic ionterface at all
<houman> hi there, does anyone know how to compile a source package? its a source package i got from synaptic (i know about make and stuff, just wondering if there is a quick way to compile a source package from the repositories)
<lamego_> rummik, type: fuser -cu /mnt
<nox-Hand> Is there not a music-maker app for Linux (( free )) - I cant remember the good Windows apps, but like Ejay, just....better and less...newbieish?
<AnI> i was told its nvidia driver problem
<Dev05> AnI, What Video Card do you have?
<AnI> so i installed nvidia driver
<lamego_> houman, source package from synaptic, are you sure ?
<mistraal> how do I boot with acpi=off? Edit menu.lst?
<Thaur> nox-Hand, didn't you ask that question, like, 2hours ago ?
<AnI> and changed the xorg
<lamego_> mistraal, yes
<AnI> dirver to invida
<waspius> hey sorry to be off topic..i installed icewm and i was wondering if anyone knew how i can install a desktop in it
<SillyZ> anyone got a good site for directx workarounds under wine?
<AnI> and how do i resume the graphic interface
<AnI> after all that
<AnI> im still at $
<expatrick> soundray - how do I create a new user?
<nox-Hand> Thaur, I did :) No reply xD
<houman> lamego_: yes quit sure, the name of the package is: qc-usb-source
<Thaur> nox-Hand, :P
<SillyZ> execve adduser
<rummik> lamego_: comes up with a bunch of stuff "/mnt:        5724rc(ubuntu)"
<nadir1> ciao
<OsirisX11> itsmegb: thanks! i was using Quinn's mirror.. i think this will fix it. i appreciate it!
<lamego_> expatrick, System -> ADministration -> users
<lamego_> rummik, that means a lot of programs are using that directory
<soundray> expatrick: in the terminal, 'adduser temp'
<Thaur> nox-Hand, If you google for Orion. It's decent, a lot more complexed, and very decent, you can get it running under Wine with some work
<Dev05> AnI, Are you booting from a LiveCD and you want to install it to your PC? That's what you need? Or you already have something set up?
<lamego_> rummik, it means you need to mount it elsewhere
<Jbirk> How can I install groupwise?
<cvasilak> hi, sorry if this is asked before....i have a wmv video file, what is the name of the package that installs the win32-codec pack in mplayer, on the cosole it complains that it can't find "/usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll"
<itsmegb> OsirisX11: no worries, the thread caught my eye earlier
<SillyZ> does 6.06.1 run kde 3.5.4 by anychance?
<lamego_> rummik, mkdir /tmp/mymount
<soundray> expatrick: with sudo of course
<lamego_> and use it instead
<Jbirk> !thunderbird > jbirk
<Maje> Alright, I still can't get my fglrx drivers working, would I get better help from #ati or #dri?
<mistraal> lamego_: thx ... so I just add the line acpi=off anywhere?
<AnI> im booting from live cd
<si9o> anyone know why my quake 3 sound might be dying?
<AnI> and trying to install it to harddisk
<lamego_> mistraal, nope, append it to the kernel line
<Dev05> AnI, OK, you booted the LiveCD and everything came up fine?
<AnI> but its not detecting my graphic card corretly
<lamego_> it needs to be appended to the linux kernel line
<AnI> yeah
<AnI> everything was good
<AnI> until i get a blank screen
<expatrick> soundray: adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<rummik> lamego_: i get the same error
<AnI> not the graphic intereface
<mistraal> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash acpi=off ??
<AnI> i see on the gallery
<Dev05> AnI, When do you get the Blank Screen?
<expatrick> then I tried sudo adduser temp
<nox-Hand> Thaur, Orion, right :D Cheers
<expatrick> and get nothing
<AnI> first is the xubuntu start screen
<lamego_> rummik, grrr can't be
<Jbirk> YOu will have to put that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AnI> with the stat bar
<reter> how can i upload pictures from my camera?
<AnI> and whole bunch of stuff load
<Jbirk> You can also remove quiet and splash
<lamego_> rummik, please paste the command you have used
<soundray> expatrick: that's why I said use sudo. The full command is 'sudo adduser temp'. Log in as temp once after that to make sure all gnome files are created in /home/temp/
<AnI> then i get blank
<AnI> before the install screen
<AnI> soo now i have nothing
<rummik> lamego_: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /tmp/mymount
<ossie> #ubuntu-xgl
<AnI> when i press ctrl alt fi
<AnI> f1
<Dev05> AnI, Wow. Have you tried another distro. of Ubuntu, like Ubuntu itself (with GNOME) or Kubuntu (KDE)?
<AnI> i get $
<expatrick> soundray: should I get some sort of interface? i just get nothing
<AnI> and i can do all the sudo stuf
<jackn> jbirk what does 'quiet' mean in this grub menu file?
<lamego_> rummik, sudo fuser -cu /tmp/mymount
<Jbirk> Not sure
<AnI> well
<Jbirk> but it supresses some text
<AnI> i have an old system
<Jbirk> and so does teh splash
<AnI> i was told xubuntu would run better
<houman> hi there, does anyone know how to compile a source package? its a source package i got from synaptic
<Jbirk> I just know if you remove them both, you can see everything boot
<AnI> but i guess i can try ubuntu
<AnI> i only have a p3 650
<Jbirk> i.e. you can see Linux boot and every single [ok] 
<soundray> expatrick: first, it should ask for your password, unless you've used sudo recently. Did it do that?
<Jbirk> et cetera
<jackn> Jbirk sort of opposite of 'verbose' you're saying
<Dev05> AnI, How much RAM?
<expatrick> it did not, but i did use sudo recently
<rummik> lamego_: it says there's one user using it "5785(ubuntu)"
<Jbirk> right
<AnI> 256
<nadir1> quit
<reter> how can i upload pictures from my camera?
<Jbirk> if you don't remove quiet and splash, you get very little info
<lamego_> AnI, if you have an older system, yes you should use xubuntu, and you should use the alternate cd
<Jbirk> besides it looks cooler when it boots without the splash and quiet
<lamego_> rummik, its you !
<soundray> expatrick: then it should say "Enter new UNIX password:"
<AnI> wahts the alternate cd?
<expatrick> it didnt
<Jbirk> You can see grub boot and the linux kernel load
<lamego_> rummik, i told you to mkdir, not to cd to it
<AnI> link to it?
<jackn> Jbirk thanks
<Jbirk> and file systems mount
<AnI> i used the x86 one
<expatrick> :(
<rummik> lamego_: i'm not sitting on the directory
<Jbirk> What I recomend you do is copy a working one
<Jbirk> and paste it below
<technel> So in a bash script why can't I do FILE_FORMAT=date "+%Y-%m-%d" ?
<Jbirk> then give it a different name
<expatrick> just a new prompt
<rummik> lamego_: i'm not *that* stupid :P
<technel> How do I assign a variable to the output of a command?
<Jbirk> Here is what mine looks like
<lamego_> rummik, ok, so lets kill the bith, sudo fuser -fcuk /tmp/mymount
<Dev05> AnI, The screen goes blank or you go to a Console?
<soundray> expatrick: what do you get from a 'ls /home/temp'?
<AnI> well it goes blank
<AnI> if i don't press anything
<soundray> expatrick: btw, you didn't copy and paste the quotes, did you?
<expatrick> ls: /home/temp: No such file or directory
<AnI> then i press
<Jbirk> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 (Show Full OS Boot)
<Jbirk> root            (hd0,0)
<Jbirk> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro
<Jbirk> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<Jbirk> savedefault
<Jbirk> boot
<Jbirk> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<Jbirk> root            (hd0,0)
<AnI> clt alt f1
<Jbirk> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Jbirk> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<AnI> it goes to consol
<lamego_> Jbirk, use pastebin !!!!
<Jbirk> savedefault
<Jbirk> boot
<waspius> anyone?
<lamego_> !! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jbirk> YOu see how I have both
<verbose> Jbirk: ever heard of pastebin?
<Jbirk> I also have the recovery and the memtest option still there
<Jbirk> No, what is pastebin?
<lamego_> !! pastebin > Jbirk
<wikijeff> Can I make gmail in firefox my preferred email application??
<expatrick> soundray: i didnt paste the quotes :)
<rummik> lamego_: it spits the same error
<pepe> hola
<lamego_> wikijeff, i believe you will need an extension for that
<expatrick> this is bizarre
<rummik> lamego_: that is, when i try to mount it again
<lamego_> rummik, rummin, please fuser on it again
<wikijeff> lamego, an extension for firefox?
<lamego_> theck with the number
<expatrick> why isn't sudo asking me for a password?
<lamego_> do ps -fp number
<rummik> lamego_: says nothing is using it
<lamego_> wikijeff, yes, i believe the google toolbar for firefox supports setting that
<digital__> how do I umount /var? I'm in single user mode. I've tried umount /var but it says the device is busy
<wikijeff> expatrick, it stores it for I think 15 minutes
<lamego_> expatrick, because you have entered it already and it didn't timed out yet ?
<verbose> expatrick: possibly someone changed your sudoers file to not require a password?
<expatrick> sudo doesnt return anything anymore - eg, sudo ls yields nothing
<omnid> How to compile
<Jbirk> okay http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d21139
<omnid> C++
<verbose> expatrick: how about sudo ls /
<verbose> omnid: g++
<expatrick> verbose - nothing
<bcron> what do you do when the terminal will not launch
<omnid> How do I launch G++?
<nopcode> omnid: get a copy of windows and visual studio
<omnid> ugh
<omnid> no thanks
<soundray> expatrick: 'which sudo'?
<verbose> omnid: it's g++(case sensitive) and you type `g++ blah.cpp`
<omnid> nopcode: If you're going to tell me to get on windows at least tell me to use bloodshed
<Dev05> AnI, I don't know... Because you're telling me that X starts up and Xfce starts loading. AFTER that, you get a blank screen. I don't know if Xfce saves some kind of log file somewhere.
<expatrick> soundray: /usr/bin/sudo
<omnid> Your suggestion is null nopcode
<peace-keeper> damn my ubuntu froze completely and i had to push reset.. thought that only happens in windows :D
<nopcode> omnid: "bloodshed"?
<jackn> expatrick what does whoami give?
<exs> How can I upload a picture on the net quickly?
<expatrick> patrick
<expatrick> my username
<Flannel> expatrick: ftp?
<Flannel> er, exs
<gerhard> whats "lament" in German?
<expatrick> flannel: huh?
<omnid> nopcode: http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
<AnI> thx anyways
<omnid> devc++
<AnI> yeah startx don't work either
<soundray> gerhard: lamentieren, laut protestieren, rumheulen
<Herbal> suddenly my synaptic is broken, itll ask for my password and then not do anything
<Dev05> AnI, ?
<AnI> how do i start Xfce manuallY/
<AnI> yeah
<AnI> dev
<gerhard> soundray: thx
<Dev05> Herbal, You run Compiz?
<Herbal> yes
<expatrick> soundray: was ist mit mein computer los?
<nopcode> omnid: written in delphi? rotfl
<digital__> how do I umount /var?
<Dev05> Herbal, Just a sec.
<expatrick> :)
<verbose> digital__: haha, that should do it
<verbose> (umount /var)
<soundray> expatrick: would you prefer to continue in #ubuntu-de?
<jackn> expatrcik what about su?
<soundray> jackn: no!
<digital__> verbose: It doesn't work!
<omnid> nopcode: Yeah aparently! I like it a lot better than Visual Studio though.
<FourPointNine> I couldn't find the uninstall topic on the forums.
<jackn> soundray Ok, why  not?
<exs> Whats the other alternative to flickr?
<Dev05> AnI, I don't know. If you can go to a Console, try running X. Just type: X . Nothing else and see if there's some weird output.
<verbose> digital__: be more specific please
<nopcode> omnid: i doubt i could use anything written in delphi
<soundray> jackn: deprecated in ubuntu
<verbose> digital__: as in, are there errors? what happens...is /var mounted?
<AnI> dev05 ok
<expatrick> jackn - su asks for my password but it doesn't like the password I give it - which IS the root password
<AnI> i have to reintall
<expatrick> ...or was :(
<AnI> i mean restart the booting
<AnI> thing
<digital__> verbose: I'm in single user mode. I tried "umount /var" and it says the device is busy.
<AnI> it will be awhile i will pm
<AnI> ty soo much
<lamego_> FourPointNine, http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-38428-How-Do-I-Uninstall-Ubuntu-Linux-From-WinXP-Dual-Boot-Machine.html
<jackn> soundray don't know what you mean, can use it all the time
<Flannel> expatrick: heh, the best question is probably, what did YOU do to break your system? ;)
<lamego_> FourPointNine, google is your friend
<soundray> jackn: sure you can, but it isn't good practice
<expatrick> soundray: no, thanks I don't speak german very well
<jackn> flannel that's like RTFM, now let's help
<verbose> digital__: use lsof to see what files are open in /var
<Dev05> Herbal, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<reter> so how do i change my usb camera options? i would like to upload some pics
<expatrick> flannel - probably
<jackn> soundray why not
<verbose> digital__: then kill all processes that are using those files
<SillyZ> Q:
<Flannel> jackn: no.  It's not.  If he knows what he mightve done, it'll narrow down our search signifigantly.
<digital__> verbose: OK
<digital__> be back
<FourPointNine> Google can betray me. Anyone can repeatedly click their link and bump it up, even if it is a fraud.
<expatrick> is my computer 0wned? :)
#ubuntu 2006-08-20
<Flannel> expatrick: doubt it
<Dev05> Herbal, That should fix it.
<lamego_> digital__, you can also: sudo fuser -cuk /var
<SillyZ> q: how is ubuntus access to ntfs partitions? is it still in the questionable stage or is it actually workable now with the newer kenerels ?
<Herbal> Dev05: awesome now it works, will i have to do that every session or its good to go now?
<lamego_> digital__, but you should boot into recovery mode
<Dev05> Herbal, Nope, Is done.
<Lobster> n8
<Flannel> SillyZ: you can read fine
<tulio> does anyone know the repos for gtkextra??
<Herbal> Dev05: thankyou for your help :D
<soundray> jackn: the main arguments against having an unlocked root account are in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dev05> Herbal, np.
<bruenig> !info gtkextra
<SillyZ> Flannel how about write access ?
<ubotu> Package gtkextra does not exist in dapper
<hlabs> can one make ubuntu pc into a domain controller
<Flannel> SillyZ: not stable
<jackn> soundray, suggested su so that we know if expat has access to root status at all
<mistraal> would anyone know why copying from a ubuntu desktop to a samba share would kill the network? I have to disable and reenable for it to work again.
<bruenig> !info libgtkextra-dev
<ubotu> libgtkextra-dev: A useful set of widgets for GTK+ (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (dapper), package size 427 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<bruenig> tulio, universe
<lamego_> hlabs, i believe so, using samba, at least for a nt4 domain :P
<SillyZ> Flannel : thanks.... hmm means ill be converting some drives to fat32 then
<jackn> soundray thanks
<soundray> expatrick: it's certainly a strange situation.
<verbose> hlabs: with samba you can
<byen> pardon me..
<expatrick> my password still works to log me in to the box
<JDahl> I got a usb wlan dongle, that ubuntu doesnt recognize.  Is ndiswrapper my best bet for getting it working?
<expatrick> but not for su
<expatrick> thats strange
<byen> @network-manager
<byen> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<tulio> thanks
<digital__> verbose: lsof doesn't show anything open for /var
<Dev05> I wish the NetworkManager would make Wireless "just work"...
<verbose> digital__: how about fuser -cuk /var ?
<spetsnazgg_> hello, i'm having trouble getting sound to work on my friend's laptop
<spetsnazgg_> i'm wondering if i can get some help here
<Maje> Kay, still having problems with fglrx drivers, just tried a tip to blacklist certain agp modules...
<Maje> spetsnazgg_: his sound drivers okay?
<jackn> soundray, myself don't even use sudo, but su - -c <command>, which is basically sudo for just the length of the command.
<verbose> Maje: are you running amd64?
<JDahl> byen, was that for me?  my usb dongle doesnt even show up dmesg,  so I am afraid it's not that easy
<Dev05> AnI, Try asking in #xubuntu.
<Maje> verbose: No, i386
<hlabs> is there any way that the admin can restrict the user from storing their files locally
<tulio> anyone here ever used the gpsim??
<digital__> verbose: nothing!
<spetsnazgg_> Maje: *she, and lspci gives me an intel corporation ac'97 audio controller
<AnI> ok
<jackn> expatrcik you get the prompt again after sudo <command>?
<AnI> ty
<spetsnazgg_> Maje: So i believe it detects it correctly
<spetsnazgg_> Maje: /dev/dsp has been chmod'd 666
<soundray> jackn: you need to have a root password set, which leaves your box less secure than it could be.
<verbose> digital__: cd / then try to umount it
<jackn> soundray, OK, got it, thanks again. Right.
<verbose> digital__: and make sure you are only logged in on one terminal
<Maje> spetsnazgg_: That's what I have, and it works just fine out-of-the-box with Ubuntu
<spetsnazgg_> Maje: she uses a BenQ joybook S72
<spetsnazgg_> Maje: Yea, it works on my laptop too, but it seems to have trouble on hers
<expatrick> jackn: yes
<jackn> soundray, but then what about 'secure mode' does it take care of itself without a password?
<Stirk> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my desktop. It goes through the whole proccess, blah blah. Then it stops around 60% at one of those loading bars. Said something about
<mistraal> would anyone know why copying from a ubuntu desktop to a samba share would kill the network? I have to disable and reenable for it to work again.
<Stirk> Xserver - Xorg
<Stirk> Then dropped me to a black screen
<jackn> expatrick, am trying some googling, stand by please
<digital__> verbose: "device is busy"
<soundray> expatrick: what happened that made your System menu disappear?
<expatrick> jackn - standing by :)
<soundray> jackn: what's secure mode?
<expatrick> soundray - don't know, it was gone when I logged in this morning
<lamego_> mistraal, using a lan card ?
<mistraal> yes
<lamego_> thats odd
<lamego_> kill like, you lose the connection ?
<mistraal> I tried the acpi=off as it suggested in the forums but it still hangs
<mistraal> the connection is lost
<mistraal> no messages in /var/log/messages
<lamego_> you are unable to reach any host ?
<mistraal> none
<soundray> expatrick: just to be on the safe side, I would treat this as a security incident until proven otherwise.
<rummik> ah-ha!
<lamego_> there must be some problem with your network driver :|
<TabulaRasa> guten abend.
<tulio> how do I install a .src.rpm file?
<mistraal> yet copying FROM said samba share there is no problem
<flubs> Anyone have any idea what it means when I try to share a folder with Samba and it says "Could not share folder! Fix broken packages first!"?
<Maje> tulio: use alien to convert it to a .deb
* Dev05 is hopeless with his Wireless Network.
<soundray> TabulaRasa: falscher channel - #ubuntu-de
<TabulaRasa> oh well, or good evening if the official language here is english
<tulio> Maje: alien??
<expatrick> soundray - if it was so, how can I give myself back admin privileges?
<Stirk> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my desktop. It goes through the whole proccess, blah blah. Then it stops around 60% at one of those loading bars. Said something about Xserver - Xorg, Then dropped me to a black screen. Any Ideas?
<TabulaRasa> defintely not the wrong channel.
<TabulaRasa> i am not too dumb to speak english.
<nopcode> TabulaRasa: seriously, what did you expect the official language to be?
<Maje> tulio: alien is a program that converts rpms to deb files, which is what Ubuntu uses
<tulio> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<TabulaRasa> nopcode: , what do you expect if you join a channel for the first time? maybe nothing?
<Dev05> Stirk, What did it actually say?
<nopcode> TabulaRasa: english, of course.
<soundray> expatrick: that's hard to say, if you don't know how and why you lost it in the first place.
<lamego_> Stirk, you should try with the alternate cd, the live cd is unable to start the graphical interface on your system
<devi1> are you able to see a harddrive in linux that has windows on it
<Stirk> lamego_, I an using the alternative CD
<TabulaRasa> you would sooo be wrong if you joined the channel german-elite on irc.gulli.com.
<Stirk> Its during the install that it has a problem
<lamego_> devi1, yes, but if its ntfs, you can only read from it
<devi1> are you able to see a harddrive in linux that has windows on it?
<tulio> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<devi1> ok
<expatrick> is there a way to log in as root from the console or something?
<soundray> expatrick: if it was my system, I would reinstall it.
<devi1> where do you go to see them
<nopcode> TabulaRasa: well its obvious that that channel probably is german.
<devi1> the hardrives
<lamego_> expatrick, if yuu enable the root account, yes
<Stirk> Anyone?
<nopcode> TabulaRasa: you would be wrong in 95% of all channels, tho
<Jbirk> draper drake
<digital__> Can you boot without /var?
<Jbirk> right?
<expatrick> soundray - i went through too much, ndiswrapper crap, etc
<si9o> could anyone point me in the direction of some quake 3 assistance?
<rummik> lamego_: looks like to mount this one it was /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
<devi1> where do you go to see the hardrives
<expatrick> that's like putting me on a train to redmond :)
<MKR> I installed dapper shortly after its release, and it appears there's a majorly updated version avaialable. Would doing a dist-upgrade by advisable?
<verbose> digital__: yes
<lamego_> rummik, ahh you are using LVM !!!
<TabulaRasa> whatever. i am able to speak and understand english. excuse me if i greeted ou in my native language. will never happen again.
<MKR> be advisable
<flubs> What's the syntax to use with apt-get to tell it to get a package and all required dependancies?
<lamego_> expatrick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rummik> lamego_: i said i was
<lamego_> rummik, sorry, didnt read that :P
<digital__> verbose: OK, so if I comment out /var in fstab and boot single user I should have no /var?
<soundray> expatrick: you can rescue your /etc/ndiswrapper/ (or indeed your entire /etc/)
<devi1> how do you see other harddrives
<lamego_> digital__, you should need to comment it
<verbose> digital__: you will have a /var, it will just be on the same partition as /
<lamego_> should not
<verbose> instead of a separate one...it will also be empty
<verbose> as everything that was in /var will be on the unmounted partition
<expatrick> soundray - also took me forever to get my lamp setup
<digital__> verbose: I'll try it out on my laptop
<Stirk> I see I wont be getting any help from here today =-\ Unless someone has any ideas?
<rummik> lamego_: lol, that's ok. is there any easy way to just remove the fedora files and install ubuntu on that partition, without redoing the fs?
<kjm> trying to configure GDM : Get the following errror : kjmacken@Mordor:~$ gksu gdmsetup
<kjm> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<digital__> be back. well, if my laptop comes back to life
<soundray> expatrick: is your machine behind a firewall?
<digital__> exit
<lamego_> Stirk, i already todl you, you will need to install using the alternate cd
<Whitelighter> anyone here with experience with cryptsetup/luks?
<expatrick> soundray - no, it's behind a nat though
<soundray> devi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions might help you
<rummik> lamego_: cuz that would save me from needing to move 10GB+ of junk
<Stirk> I am using the alternative CD...
<pluma> Erm... I seem to have a problem
<Stirk> I also already said that ^^ =-(
<lamego_> rummik, I believe the ubuntu installer supports LVM, if yo have your /home on a differente dir it should be ok, you just need to wipe /
<flubs> Stirk, i had a similar problem on install and there is a number you have to put at the end of the install command to that let me get past the xorg section of the install
<lamego_> i mean, on a differente partition
<pluma> How do I launch the application add/remove thing via command-line?
<expatrick> i gotta run, wish me luck
<kjm> pluma : $synaptic &
<si9o> :pluma apt-get
<soundray> expatrick: sure do, fingers crossed
<JDahl> holy smoke!  An updated driver from zyxel's homepage, and ndiswrapper got my wlan up and running...
<lamego_> pluma, gnome-app-install
<Stirk> Thanks flubs, I'll look into it I suppose -.-
<nopcode> zyxel? on the internet? omg
<rummik> lamego_: my /home is where it normally is in /home
<pluma> lamego_: ta
<lamego_> rummik, but, is it a dedicated partition ?
<Maje> Still looking for someone who might be able to help me figure out what's wrong with my 3D acceleration in fglrx :)
<kjm> Getting this error trying to config gdm....
<kjm> kjmacken@Mordor:~$ gksu gdmsetup
<kjm> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<kjm> config file is @ /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<rummik> lamego_: nope, i cd into the directory and my home folder is there
<JDahl> nopcode: that was also my immediate reaction
<lamego_> Maje, once again, did you install the drivers from apt ?
<nopcode> JDahl: you shouldnt be using ndiswrapper tho
<Maje> lamego_: sorry if you didn't see earlier, yes, I did
<flubs> stirk, sorry I can't be more specific.  It was a while ago, but I do remember I was able to find it using the features of the alternate cd...
<lamego_> Maje, have you edited your xorg.conf to use fglrx  ?
<devi1> the drive is mounted in linux but it says i dont have permission to access
<Stirk> Hmm.. I'll go take a look right now ;) Thanks again
<lamego_> rummik, ok, you have no idea what i am talking about, probably you have it all on the same logical volume
<Maje> lamego_: yep
<JDahl> nopcode: I also heard nothing but bad things about ndiswrapper, but is there another way for hardware that's not supported by the default kernel?
<soundray> kjm: try gksudo gdmsetup (works here)
<Maje> lamego_: also used module-assistant and dpkg -reconfigure and all
<nopcode> JDahl: dont buy that hardware is the recommended solution
<lamego_> rummik, meaning you should backup your /home to an external media, reinstall the entire system, and restore from the backup
<Chrono86> hey everybody I have a question about installing nvidia drivers on an AMD64 system
<rummik> lamego_: looks like i'll have to do that then
<pluma> I also seem to have killed my GNOME panels.
<soundray> devi1: read the page I pointed you to.
<lamego_> Maje, and you restarted the X server, but still no 3d support ?
<kjm> soundray : It should work I know...but I'm getting an error that gdmsetup cannot access configuration file.
<devi1> i have just mounted a windows harddrive into linux but it says i do not have permission to access
<pluma> They're blank except for the garbage bin and the recycle bin doesn't work. How can I create a new one?
<soundray> kjm: have you tried gksudo instead of gksu, like I suggested?
<Maje> lamego_: Yep. I looked at the logs, and it says DRI initialization failed, so I don't know if it's even using fglrx for acceleration, despite everything pointing to it
<ReloadeD> Hi there
<rummik> lamego_: there isn't a way to just overwrite everything accept /home, is there?
<Chrono86> is this a good guide to follow? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<kjm> soundray - yes, same error....
<lamego_> Maje, have you looked at the X error log ? for a more detailed description ?
<lamego_> btw, what is your card model ?
<soundray> kjm: what are the permissions? (ls -l /etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<jackn> expatrcik, r u gone?
<pluma> Is there a way to launch the task manager via a keyboard shortcut or terminal command?
<AirPlus> Hi there
<lamego_> Maje, you did the standard steps to install the driver... so you must have some unusual hw config :P
<Maje> lamego_: Radeon 9800 Pro. That's why when it says DRI initialization failed, I think it's still trying to use DRI/Mesa instead of fglrx
<soundray> jackn: yes, he is
<lamego_> Maje, ok, it is not so unusual, i am using  a Radeon 9600s, working fine
<lamego_> :P
<Maje> lamego_: I guess what I'm looking for is a way to further pinpoint where exactly the problem is...a specific file or something I need to change, but I can't find it
<kjm> soundray : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 27912 2006-05-23 20:08 /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<lamego_> Maje, i will post my xorg.conf, we do have a very close model
<AirPlus> I have burnt two CDs to install 6.06, and it's the right version I need (i386 desktop) and I have burnt one at 52x and one at 8x. I start them up and press "Start or install Ubuntu" it says one thing, then OK then it says "Loading real file system" and freezes. I hear the CD drive spin down and then it just freezes my laptop.
<lamego_> !! pastebbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FourPointNine> Can someone guide me through uninstalling ubuntu?
<lamego_> !! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<devi1> i have two harddrives, one windows, one linux. i have just mounted the windows one and it says i cant access it because i dont have the permissions. what do i do?
<AirPlus> Is that to me lamego?
<flubs> i think my repository list may be borked, where can i get a new one?
<lamego_> Maje, btw, you are not expected to use the DRI module with the fglrx driver
<Chrono86> how come this command doesn't work for me? "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<AirPlus> So what is wrong with what I'm doing? I have checked the ISO MD5 sums and burnt at a slow speed. Any ideas? Please.
<flubs> FourPointNine: Do you just want to remove Ubuntu or replace it with something else?
<FourPointNine> I want to remove it, then replace it with something else later.
<Maje> lamego_: I know, that's why I think it's so odd that it's saying that, like fglrx isn't even loaded, after i installed it and all
<Chrono86> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Chrono86> oops
<lamego_> Maje, my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21140
<Maje> xorg.confs are the same where it counts...hm
<lamego_> i mean, the driver section :P
<Maje> except my PCI is 1:0:0
<Maje> shouldn't matter though
<lamego_> FourPointNine, whatever is the system you will be using will allow you to remove ubuntu
<flubs> FourPointNine: I can't speak for any other linux distros, but if you were thinking about windows xp it would go through the process of formatting the drive for you when you install it
<lamego_> Maje, do you have a clean config like mine ?
<FourPointNine> I was wanting to install FreeBSD.
<Maje> yeah
<ossie> thanks or everyones help :) , bye whiter
<soundray> kjm: do you have a /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<lamego_> hum, ere does the DRI error come from ?
<lamego_> xorg log ?
<AirPlus> Well? Can anyone help with my problem/
<Maje> yes
<Maje> xorg.0.log
<lamego_> FourPointNine, FreeBSD allows you to delete ubuntu
<Maje> oh...
<kjm> yup:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 27912 2006-05-23 20:08 gdm.conf
<FourPointNine> Alright. So I just put it in the drive and "Poof" Ubuntu is gone?
<hlabs> guys is there any way that i can stop my users from storing information on their local work stations and force them to store every download file to a network folder
<soundray> AirPlus: you may have to try boot options like 'noapic' and
<soundray> 'nolapic'
<AirPlus> What do those do?
<Maje> lamego_: Is there a way I can remove fglrx from my kernel modules, and just try a completely clean reinstall?
<my_key> flubs: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lamego_> Maje, have you installed it using apt ?
<Maje> yes
<flubs> FourPointNine: Not quite a poof, but it will give you the option to overwrite it
<Maje> and many other ways
<lamego_> Maje, yes, remove both the fglrx modules and the kernel restricted modules
<flubs> my_key: Thanks!
<soundray> AirPlus: deal with strange hardware (black magic to me)
<lamego_> Maje, and firsst install the restricted modules, only fglrx after
<FourPointNine> Alright. Will it only affect the Ubuntu Partition and will it keep GRUB?
<AirPlus> Thanks
<Maje> woooah
<lamego_> Maje, many otherways ? you did a manual install of the ati drivers ?
<AirPlus> I will be back!
<rdemanow> Rhythmbox won't play any of the songs on my iPod
<Maje> lamego_: it's giving me unmet dependancy errors
<Maje> lamego_: Yes, I restored my xorg before each install, just to keep it clean
<lamego_> unmet dependencies removing ?
<Maje> nod
<Maje> this is...goofy
<lamego_> Maje, is your sources.list ok :) ?
<soundray> kjm: will the file open when you do a gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<lamego_> btw, you should remove it with Xserver down :P
<Maje> lamego_, should be, have all the repos enabled and haven't removed anything
<AnI> help
<AnI> how do i resume the initial installation
<AnI> im at consol $
<lamego_> Maje, that is very odd, i have already removed/install the ati drivers without any problem
<AnI> and would like to resume the graphical installation
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dougsko!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<kjm> soundray : yup.  Opens with write privvies
<kjm> as root
<Maje> lamego_: it's okay, I removed the fglrx kernel modules and restricted modules
<Jbirk> How do I stop x
<Maje> lamego_: should I give it a reboot first before i reinstall?
<Jbirk> on tty 7
<Jbirk> I tried ctrl alt backspace and it just restarted x
<FourPointNine> Will letting FreeBSD only affect the Ubuntu Partition? And will it keep GRUB?
<lamego_> Maje, well, fglrx is in memory, because you are using X, you should have removed it with X closed
<soundray> Jbirk: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ese5> how do you build a new kernel with smp support in ubuntu?
<snoops> is there some global repository of lug's around the world? I'm looking to do a monthly meet and drink with a group of users around my town.. google isn't giving me much in the way of results and such..
<flubs> my_key: Where is my source.list file located?
<lamego_> so now it is better to just reboot, but first, change xorg.conf to use the radeon driver :P
<soundray> ese5: if you're on dapper, you already have SMP support.
<Jbirk> ese5
<rdemanow> You can instruct FreeBSD to leave the boot sector alone when you install it, so you won't lose your GRUB
<Jbirk> ese5, go to /usr/sources
<Maje> lamego_ Good point. I'll see how this works
<ese5> soundray:  i installed from the latest ISO,  but /etc/cpuinfo shows only one processor
<Ych> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<FourPointNine> Alright. Sounds good to me. Thanks all.
<Jbirk> download a kernel from kernel.org
<Jbirk> then extract it
<soundray> kjm: I don't know what's wrong with your gdmsetup, sry
<FourPointNine>  Will letting FreeBSD only affect the Ubuntu Partition? And will it keep GRUB?
<Jbirk> then go into its folder and
<my_key> flubs: type 'man sources.list' and the man page will give you the answer ;)
<Jbirk> make menuconfig
<ese5> jbirk: no,  i've already tried a stock kernel
<lamego_> ese5, you can install an SMP enabled kernel from the repositories
<Jbirk> You can configure the kernel
<Jbirk> How can he do that?
<ese5> jbirk: i can't get it to work with my intel 3945
<rdemanow> FourPointNine:  what are you doing with FreeBSD?  Letting it do what?
<lamego_> ese5, sudo apt-cache search kernel smp
<soundray> ese5: is your BIOS setup configured for SMP?
<Jbirk> Just make sure to edit menu.lst in /boot/grub
<snoops> soundray hmm? you do if you're using 64bit.. I found when I installed 32bit dapper I had to grab the smp kernel, because it didn't detect it, with the 64bit one, yeah it installed the smp one by default
<Jbirk> and add it as a second kernel
<ese5> soundray: yes smp works in the stock 2.6.17.8 kernel i built
<Jbirk> that way, you can get back to your working kernel if all goes bad
<flubs> my_key: Thanks again!
<AnI> hi can someone help me?
<SpComb> hello. I'm trialing out ubuntu on my laptop, and I'm currently trying to get the wlan to work. I have a Prism  Javelin/Xbow ISL3886. From what I understand, prism54 may support it, linux-wlan-ng apparently supports it, and ndiswrapper should support it. I'm a bit unsure now as to what I could try, I have the laptop here in my lap booted into the ubuntu desktop cd.
<ese5> soundray: i see both my processors...  but the drivers for my wifi card just refuse to work
<soundray> snoops: oh, that's an important hint... thanks
<Jbirk> How did you build your kernel??
<ese5> jbirk: what do you mean how
<ese5> jbirk: with make
<Jbirk> I mean what specifically did you do to compile 2.6.17?
<Jbirk> with SMP
<Jbirk> ?
<ese5> jbirk: i downloaded the source, configured it, and built it
<Jbirk> right so you downloaded from kernel.org
<ese5> jbirk: yes
<rdemanow> FourPointNine: the FreeBSD install can be instructed to leave your boot sector alone.  Then you need to boot back into linux, edit your menu.lst, and make sure you set  your kernel to /boot/loader for the FreeBSD partition
<Jbirk> Then you configured with make menuconfig right?
<ese5> jbirk: yes
<SillyZ> any particular reason reiserFS was left out of the Kubuntu installation ???
<Jbirk> Then you compiled with make?
<soundray> ese5: I concur with lamego_ -- try sudo apt-cache search linux-image smp
<ese5> jbirk: yes,  and it works fine
<ese5> jbirk: but the drivers for my wifi card crap out when I try to do wep
<flubs> ahh! My box doesn't know what gedit is!
<SillyZ> has everything else cept for reiserfs
<rdemanow> Rhythmbox claims to be able to play songs off my iPod, but all it does is put a little red circle with a white dash in it next to any song I try to play.
<soundray> SillyZ: reiserfs is in dapper
<Jbirk> ese5, how did you compile modules?
<SillyZ> Not in kubuntu - dapper
<Jbirk> and libraries?
<ese5> jbirk: and i'm 100% sure all the support i need for the card/wep/etc is enabled in the kernel config
<lamego_> rdemanow, have you installed the codecs required for your file types ?
<Jbirk> Did you have to do make install_modules?
<SillyZ> Im installing it right now, and theres no reiserfs option during the partitioning process
<Jbirk> or anything?
<DShepherd> SillyZ: it should be there too..kubuntu that is
<rdemanow> reply what codecs are there, and how do I install them?
<Jbirk> or was it just make menuconfig, make, make install?
<SillyZ> nope its not
<soundray> SillyZ: what do you get when you enter 'locate reiserfs.ko'?
<ese5> jbirk: i did make modules / make modules_install
<kjm> soundray : that is cool, thanks for trying.
<lamego_> !! restrictedformats > rdemanow
<DShepherd> SillyZ: interesting..
<ese5> jbirk: anyways i know you can build a ubuntu kernel but i'm not sure how to do it
<ese5> jbirk: and i can't find the howto
<Jbirk> ese5, so the order was make menuconfig, make, make modules_install, make install
<Jbirk> right?
<ese5> jbirk: yes.. guy the kernel works ok
<soundray> SillyZ: oh, you're still installing
<Jbirk> Then, how did you upgrade Grub?
<Hadrion> how can I get multiple monitors and XviD videos to work in ubuntu? :)
<Jbirk> you updated menu.lst right?
<SillyZ> its there i modprobe'd it, but still does not appear in the available partition filesystem types
<ese5> jbirk: guy
<ese5> jbirk: you aren't listening to me
<Jbirk> What do you mean guy?
<Jbirk> I am a little bit confused, ese5.
<Jbirk> What packages did you install to compile the kernel?
<Jbirk> apt-get install development or something?
<tnzr> anyone know why the "shutdown/restart" options are gone from my "Quit" button in the upper right hand corner?
<lamego_> SillyZ, thats because the partitioner doesn't support it (I Guess)
<ese5> jbirk: i don't think you understand my question
<soundray> SillyZ: have you got reiserfsprogs installed?
<ese5> jbirk:  i'd like to build a *ubuntu* kernel
<Herbal> when i try to load tor i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d21142   how can i fix it?
<ese5> jbirk:  they're different than the stock ones from kernel.org
<soundray> tnzr: that can happen if someone else is logged in
<SillyZ> lamego_ ya id guess ill try and make the partition manually
<tnzr> soundray: what if nobody else is logged in? :)
<tnzr> soundray: it seemed to happen around the time that I got my wireless card working
<lamego_> Herbal, sudo chown 1000 /var/lib/tor
<Jbirk> you can download a ubuntu kernel?
* soundray is no help today
<Ych> is there anything i should do differently when installing xgl if i have 2 monitors?
<soundray> Sorry tnzr
<lamego_> ese5: please be advised that the kernel how to on the wiki for the ubuntu kernel is not very helpfull for Dapper :P
<tnzr> soundray: no prob
<soundray> tnzr: you can force a reboot with sudo reboot and see if that recovers your reboot options
<Herbal> lamego_: k now it just says its experimental etc....how do i know its running?
<lamego_> Herbal, ps -ef | grep -i tor
<lamego_> I gues...
<Johnny> whats a good n64 emulator?
<AnI> hello can someone help me?
<Herbal> hmm i think there is some kde gui frontend for it, imma check that out
<kjm> AnI - there are probably a few people here who could.
<lamego_> !! anyone > ani
<AnI> yeah
<kjm> ! ! anyone > kjm
<AnI> i have a probably istalling
<AnI> im a total noob
<rdemanow> OK, I installed the gstreamer codecs listed on that multimedia page, it's still doing the same thing in Rhythmbox
<AnI> but my installtation
<AnI> hang at a blank screen
<AnI> even before any add user
<AnI> format disk
<AnI> and stuff like that
<kjm> AnI - did you boot from the live cd?
<AnI> yeah
<AnI> im trying to install onto hdd
<Johnny> n64 emulator?
<kjm> AnI - and X was running ok?
<AnI> but it gives me blank
<AnI> no
<AnI> blank screen
<Johnny> i have mupen64 but it doesnt load any roms
<AnI> then i use conosl
<AnI> i get $
<simplydazed> What is the average CPU temp. of a laptop? Laptop idles at 57 Degrees, is this normal?
<AnI> so i type startx
<AnI> fatal server error
<Johnny> mine gets pretty hot too simplydazed
<soundray> simplydazed: it's on the high side, but I wouldn't worry as long as it doesn't get hotter than that
<Johnny> sometimes it burns my lap
<tnzr> yeah
<tnzr> Johnny: its lowering our sperm counts as we speak
<Dunkelschub> Could someone give me a hand? I'm having a problem mounting a external usb drive.
<Johnny> meh
<Johnny> i didnt want children anyway
<AnI> kjm this is before any installtion options
<simplydazed> Uhm, thats the problem. It has not dropped below 55. The fan does not spin aswell. In windows i remember it comming on every few hours. Hmm
<Herbal> !torK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnI> i can't even get anything
<AnI> but i could run bunch of sudo
<hlabs> hey guys i want to duplicate a home video vcd i made a few months ago. Can some tell me what software to use
<my_key> simplydazed: yeah, it's quite normal. Tip:don't close you're laptop when it's on. Many laptops ventilate via the keyboard and you'll block that closing it.
<GStubbs43> Hey, anyone know if the gaim-xmms-remote package will work with audacious instead of xmms?
<tnzr> AnI: did you check the Xorg logs in /var/log?
<simplydazed> my_key: thanks, i just got this laptop. I'm used to 45 and less with a desktop heh
<AnI> nope
<AnI> @tnzr
<simplydazed> just got a bit worried
<AnI> i don't no how to do taht
<tnzr> ani: i bet if you check those, you might find an error message that could lead to move info on solving your problem
<AnI> do i do nano?
<AirPlus> Hello again
<Stirk> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my desktop. It goes through the whole proccess, blah blah. Then it stops around 60% at one of those loading bars. Said something about Xserver - Xorg, Then dropped me to a black screen. Any Ideas?
<tnzr> Ani: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log |less
<Flannel> Stirk: is this a shipit CD or one you burned?
<Stirk> I burned it myself
<simplydazed> Is there any specific way i can turn on the fan?
<Stirk> At a nice slow speed
<hlabs> hey is there any way i can duplicate a vcd
<AnI> tnzr thx
<my_key> simplydazed: temperatures will most likely be higher on laptops since the small environment and they have less ventilation.
<rodeoqueen> hello
<Dunkelschub> Could someone please help me? I'm having a problem mounting an external usb drive.
<Stirk> I am using the alternative CD, as the Live CD didnt work either
<rodeoqueen> who are u guys?
<rodeoqueen> who ru
<AirPlus> I burnt an Ubuntu CD at 8x from a verified ISO but when I boot off the CD and press install/ start Ubuntu, it says "Loading Essential Drivers... OK" Then it says "Mounting root filesystem..." and hangs there. I have tried using noapic and nolapic so any ideas. PLEASE.
<simplydazed> Thanks for the information guys
<AnI> tnzr i did that and it froze my comp
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with ndiswrapper? My wifi didn't work in a kernel that I compiled so I tried building the newest ndiswrapper, upon doing so, I got the error: *** WARNING: This kernel seems to use 4K stack size option (CONFIG_4KSTACKS); many Windows drivers will not work with this option enabled. Disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS option, recompile and install kernel, so can someone tell me how to disable that option?
<flubs> Stirk: The boot parameter I was talking about earlier is 'vga=771'
<Stirk> :O I'm going to go try right now
<lamego_> that options if for the text vide mode, not for the graphical installer
<lamego_> that
<tabman> can I reduce the font size of my desktop icons ?
<flubs> He is using the alternate disk, doesn't it default to text?
<hlabs> guys is there any way to duplicate a video cd
<lamego_> flubs, yes it does :P
<Stirk> Hm
<Stirk> I'll let you know if it works ;)
<snoops> hlabs you could make an iso of it, then burn the iso to a disc
<engla> I'm sorry for my background, but is it possible to have many smtp servers per account in evolution? In apple mail you have many as fallbacks, useful as smtp servers often depend on where you are, not your email account..
* Dimitrije slusa Slayer - God Send Death [NowPlaying v0.3 by hatebreeder] 
<Flannel> Dimitrije: turn that off
<bruenig> Dimitrije, stop that
<GTX> How can I add a sentance called test on the last line of a file? I thought it was something like cat file > test
<Dimitrije> Ups!
<hlabs> sorry i meant something else. I am trying to get the .dat video file out of the cd
<Dimitrije> Sorry, sorry.
<engla> GTX: >> for append
<smo> GTX: >> to append.  > will just replace
<lamego_> GTX, echo "test" >> file
<Flannel> GTX: and, other way around.  text >> file
<AirPlus> hlabs, the .dat is a file which can be played in most media players.
<AirPlus> And PLEASE can someone help me!
<hlabs> i know but i want to store it on my usb disk
<tabman> (03:54:34) tabman: can I reduce the font size of my desktop icons ?
<hlabs> much easier to handle
<tam> is thunderbird the only mail client that will forward from a certain template depending on contect of an email?
<bruenig> AirPlus, get the alternate cd
<engla> tabman: System > Settings > Fonts?
<bruenig> preferences not settings
<AirPlus> What do you mean the "alternate CD" bruenig
<Flannel> AirPlus: Alternate ISO instead of the Desktop ISO
<AirPlus> The server iso?
<SpComb> hmm, playing around with prism54, it appears to work fine, I have a eth1 that has my wlan's mac address and everything. in iwconfig Access Point is "Invalid" and all the counters are at 0
<SpComb> and iwlist scan just says "No scan results"
<SpComb> so it's not erroring out, it's not working...
<tnzr> spcomb: what kind of card?
<AirPlus> Why would that make a difference?
<tabman> engla: sorry icon size
<Jbirk> I can burn an ISO right and it will boot?
<Jbirk> I am burnign one for a friend
<SpComb> tnzr: isl3886, prism
<Ych> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SpComb> I said something a couple pages up...
<tnzr> SpComb: using wpa?
<tnzr> sorry missed it
<javiolo> Im running tcpdump in the terminal, how do I exit it ?
<void^> SpComb: usb device?
<SpComb> "I have a Prism  Javelin/Xbow ISL3886"
<engla> tabman: I'm pretty sure it's the same as the icon view size settings (set in nautilus). To go around that you have to scale them one by one
<SpComb> no, pci
<SpComb> integrated into the laptop
<void^> hm, no experience with those :] 
<SpComb> wpa? Encryption?
<flubs> How can I change my sources.list file if it's read only?  Added difficulty: I can't use gedit
<tnzr> yeah
<SpComb> dunno, not gotten to that stage yet, I'd like to be able to list visible access points firstt
<engla> javiolo: control-c generally sends "interrupt" to shell processes. Should word
<engla> *work
<Dunkelschub> Could someone please help me mount a usb hard drive?
<SpComb> let me pastebin some stuff that might help
<tnzr> ok
<javiolo> engla ok thanks
<geser> SpComb: have you had a look at http://www.prism54.org/ ? I don't know how the state of the prism54 driver is regarding new prism54 cards
<jomagoco> hhh
<SpComb> geser: I have, seems like a very confusing site, not found any docs yet
<SpComb> oh, and the fact that their wiki is broken doesn't help
<tnzr> SpComb: have you tried setting it up with iwconfig?
<geser> the prism54 is the full mac driver and their site mentions it doesn't support the isl3886
<geser> you need the new driver which is still in development
<ScheissNUssen> I downloaded the java plugin for my firefox browser, but I cannot install it for some reason the name is "jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586-rpm" can someone please give me the command to install it so that I can figure it out please?
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, why not use the plugin from the repo
<ScheissNUssen> how do i do that?
<bruenig> !info j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<ubotu> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Java plugin for mozilla/firefox. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bruenig> that is one of them, I think sun-java5-bin is another
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<ScheissNUssen> yeah
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, do sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<ScheissNUssen> but how do i install them?
<Jbirk> !lamp > ubotu
<ScheissNUssen> idk what you are talking about
<AirPlus> I burnt an Ubuntu CD at 8x from a verified ISO but when I boot off the CD and press install/ start Ubuntu, it says "Loading Essential Drivers... OK" Then it says "Mounting root filesystem..." and hangs there. I have tried using noapic and nolapic so any ideas. PLEASE.
<bruenig> ScheissNussen, if you do that command in the terminal it will install it all for you
<ScheissNUssen> you are just listning things, that means nothing to me
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<bruenig> just do sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin from the terminal
<SpComb> geser: the site is outdated or something in some places... dates from 2002 - 2004 all over the place
<SpComb> http://pastebin.zapotek.paivola.fi/5
<ScheissNUssen> couldnt find package
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, you need to enable the multiverse repository first and then do that command https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-a86dddc6826cec4a3847d8441b24051d07b8dc64
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jadrifter!*@67.189.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Dunkelschub> Could anyone tell me why Disk Manager is taking an extremely long time to load?
<rockoutamerica> Can someone help me install my onboard audio drivers for my nvidia board. Everytime I try it says it cant compile source tree
<rockoutamerica> or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Jbirk!*@adsl-67-124-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MKR!*@h170.195.*.ip.alltel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DHranj!*@host-24-149-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<SpComb> tnzr: what do you mean with setting it up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b secleinteer!*@70.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<geser> SpComb: yes, it seems there are seldom updates
<tnzr> spcomb: iwconfig <interface> essid <your essid> mode Managed channel <your channel>
<rockoutamerica> How do I instal nvidia audio drivers?
<geser> SpComb: but accord to your paste you are using the new driver not the old one
<Ych> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b chiefinnovator!*@69-175-*.ashbva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<hlabs> hey can i remote desktop into windows xp from my ubuntu machine
<hlabs> if so what protocol do i need to connect on
<Harmsy> u could use VNC
<hlabs> ok
<|thunder-afk> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Harmsy> im struggling with that myself
<remu> hey guys, remu here, i was on here last night as well...i went and installed ubuntu on my laptop, but my wireless card wont show up in networking....so i tried using ndiswrapper to get it to work, and it SHOULD display my wireless card in networking but it wont. im using the broadcom 4311 wireless card
<remu> anyhelp would be much appreciated
<SpComb> tnzr: ooh... I did that, and now iwlist scan finds stuff
<tnzr> spcomb: cool
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a really good DVD authoring program? I've been using tovidgui, but I'm not a fan of the menu-making sytem. I'd like to do something a little bit better than just putting the text from the filename on the screen..
<SpComb> looks like it works
<SpComb> now I just need to know how it works
<tnzr> hehe
<tnzr> SpComb: you running wpa_supplicant?
<m0> hi, is it possible to make different desktops for every workspace?
<FurryNemesis> remu, have you seen the forums? There are several walkthroughs for broadcom cards
<remu> the problem is with the "several"
<ScheissNUssen> thanks a lot for the help, greatly appreciated
<remu> i dunno which one to use, which one works, and so on
<ScheissNUssen> how do I find a list of the programs in the repository
<remu> like....why so many, yano
<SpComb> tnzr: dunno what that is
<SpComb> the wlan here in not encrypted, I know that
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, there are 18,000+ packages
<tnzr> spcomb: ahh
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<ScheissNUssen> so if I want to install "mame"
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, for graphical search and stuff of the packages in the repositories, go to System>Administration>Synaptic package manager
<SpComb> okay, but I seem to be connected up to a access point now, got it's mac here
<ScheissNUssen> which is a game emulator
<ScheissNUssen> how would I do that?
<itsmegb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/  has a list i think
<|thunder-afk> or sudo aynaptic
<Harmsy> i need to install and configure openVPN, but when i follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer   i get a problem with the "cd /etc/openvpn/ && /usr/sbin/openvpn --genkey --secret static.key" part
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tchmnkyz!*@adsl-68-255-*.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FurryNemesis> synaptic, you mean |thunder-afk ?
<tnzr> spcomb: now run ifconfig.. does your wireless interface have an ip?  if not, try running dhclient
<bruenig> I prefer the command line, for package mame, you would do sudo apt-get install xmame-common
<|thunder-afk> yep, im tired
<AirPlus> I burnt an Ubuntu CD at 8x from a verified ISO but when I boot off the CD and press install/ start Ubuntu, it says "Loading Essential Drivers... OK" Then it says "Mounting root filesystem..." and hangs there. I have tried using noapic and nolapic so any ideas. PLEASE.
<bruenig> as I believe that is what it is called
<Harmsy> i suppose i need to use sudo, but sudo tells me cd isnt a command
<SpComb> trying dhclient now, it's sending but not getting a response
<bruenig> AirPlus, get the alternate cd
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b AnI!*@adsl-75-28-*.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<SpComb> I know the wlan works here though, ap is just around the corner
<tnzr> spcomb: what do you get when you type route
<tnzr> im not sure if that would matter at this stage actually
<AirPlus> bruenig: is the alternate the server CD?
<SpComb> hmm, I set the ip manually, but I can't ping my server..
<bruenig> AirPlus, no but that is another option, install the server cd then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lmosher> What's a good DVD authoring program with a DVD menu creator?
<tnzr> spcomb: try ifdown <interface>, followed by ifup <interface>
<Harmsy> any1?
<AirPlus> bruenig: Can you give me a link to a torrent for the alternate please
<AirPlus> bruenig: for i386
<bruenig> AirPlus, it is in the download section of ubuntu.com
<poningru> err
<|thunder-afk> how do I disable things I dont want. Like the bit-torrent tracker, i looked in services and there was only a few things that all seemed important
<m0> hi, is it possible to make different desktops for every workspace?
<SpComb> tnzr: woot.. I got an ip
<m0> different as in different backgrounds
<tnzr> SpComb: ping google :D
<SpComb> I can't ping though
<bruenig> AirPlus, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tnzr> might need to set gateway with route
<SpComb> oh wait, that ip is one that I set statically
<SpComb> no, my server on the local subnet
<AirPlus> thanks
<SpComb> hmm, so dhcp isn't working after all
<LoonyPhoenix> Hey guys, I need help. I followed the instructions listed here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20342.html, but bash said there was a mistake at line three and I couldn't and I couldn't complete them. Later, I discovered apt-get stopped working. How do i reverse the effect of the first two lines or complete lines three and four?
<tnzr> dhclient -r, ifdown <iface>, ifup <iface>
<TonInter> Hello everyone.
<Harmsy> i need to install and configure openVPN, but when i follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer   i get a problem with the "cd /etc/openvpn/ && /usr/sbin/openvpn --genkey --secret static.key" part
<Harmsy> i suppose i need to use sudo, but sudo tells me cd isnt a command
<tnzr> ifdown might throw a warning about your iface already being down or something
<spyro_boy> TonInter is having trouble setting up his partitions in the Ubuntu setup.
<geokok> Hi.I am not a programmer so dont laugh. What do I need to write code in c++ (i mean to run and check, compile, etc)?Is there an enviroment like IDLE for python?
<spyro_boy> He actually is pretty new to linux.
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<MX4000> hey all
* Grue_Lovah waves and smiles
<spyro_boy> I tried to help him, but I'm not even an ubuntu user.
* bruenig wonders why TonInter has a spokes man and how I can get one myself
<MX4000> im goiing to sound really dumb
<TonInter> :)
* bruenig wonders why I put a space between spokes and man
* TonInter is paying spyro_boy to do that.
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: no. Not mounting.
<Grue_Lovah> How do I get X to recognize a new video card?
<MX4000> i downloaded ubuntu and now i cant even install it
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, my bad. try gparted
<connyosis> geokok: you could use codeblocks or eclipse for a nice IDE
<bruenig> Grue_Lovah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spyro_boy> He needs to know how to set up the partitions so he can format them and install to them.
<geokok> in the repos right?
<MX4000> have burnt it to cd but when i boot it wont run from cd
<geokok> i thought eclipse was java
<connyosis> geokok: I'm not sure, I installed it from their website
<pschulz01> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<connyosis> geokok: eclipse-cdt is a C++ plugin for it
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: well. There is a GUI in the setup, I remember only that though. Do you think you could help him?
<Harmsy> MX4000: u probably need to fix boot order in BIOs
<MX4000> have done that :P
<turiddu> help with alc655
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, its best to use 3 parts for ubuntu.
<SpComb> tnzr: http://pastebin.zapotek.paivola.fi/6 ... doesn't get anywhere from there
<turiddu> no sound in laptop
<Grue_Lovah> bruenig:thank you
<TonInter> No problem, done. I fixed it, thanks a lot.
<TonInter> Ah damn it, it just started and stopped.
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: well, I don't use ubuntu, tell TonInter about it. :)
<MX4000> any other suggestions
<spyro_boy> Sorry, I know this ackward.
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy,  a 2-5GB ext3 for mounting to /, as much as you want mounted to /home(your user files, music, videos, etc), and a a swap part the same size as your RAM.
<lmosher> What's a good DVD authoring program with a DVD menu creator that can transcode (or encode) mpeg from .avi files?
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, i have to goto werk soon
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: no. The problem here isn't getting the partitions mounted.
<ssdd534> hi is there anyway to use a flash wallpaper on my ubuntu?
<bruenig> lmosher, there are no good DVD authoring programs, they are all terrible
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: that's fine. Thank you for your time.
<TonInter> |thunder-afk: I press "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" and it starts to do the work, until it gets to the part where it says "Detecting file system" and it stops. Saying no root file system detected.
<turiddu> help with alc655
<turiddu> realteck
<lmosher> bruenig, lol. Yeah I didn't like any of the options for Windows either. What is the -best- one?
<digital__> I hav ea server that's hanging at shutdown. It has a hardware raid setup and the lights are blinking. Should I hit the power button or let it run for a while.
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, then he has nothing mount to / during setup/
<SpComb> tnzr: http://pastebin.zapotek.paivola.fi/7 <-- so it finds the wlan and connects to a AP
<turiddu> no sound in laptop with dapper
* spyro_boy gives TonInter a nudge.
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: yeah. I know.
<m0> is it possibel to place a different background for each workspace
<sapaki> what command should i use to check for my wireless card in ubuntu
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: I don't know how to help him though.
<spyro_boy> I'm a slackware user.
* spyro_boy has no idea about the Ubuntu installation GUI.
<bruenig> lmosher, I couldn't find much of anything worth a flip. But generally my goal is just to get the content of it on the dvd, whether the menu looks pretty is kind of unimportant
<|thunder-afk> spyro_boy, well, tell him he needs a at minimum a partiton mounted to / and a swap partition.
<Grue_Lovah> mo: good question, i was wondering about this also
<ssdd534> hi is there anyway to use a flash wallpaper on my ubuntu?
<bruenig> m0, it is possible. Check the forums
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<TonInter> |thunder-afk: I'm right here.
<ScheissNUssen> I found a program that I want to install
<bruenig> ssdd534, without absolute knowledge. I am going to say that it is unlikely
<lmosher> bruenig, yeah, that's where I'm at. the tovidgui does pretty well except the comand it uses for the menu generation is wrong (it doesn't use -out). So let it run, make the crappy menu, encode the avi files and then re-run the menu-maker program with -out
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, when you used gparted during the instasll process, did you mount a part to /   ?
<ScheissNUssen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/kxmame
<ScheissNUssen> how do I install that ?
* bruenig wonders how spyro_boy likes working off a kernel from the previous millenium
<digital__> I have a server that isn't shuting down. It's got hardware raid and the lights are flashing. Should I hit the power button or let it run for a while.
<geokok> ok i am downloading eclipse with c++ and python plugins. Thanks
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: yeah but we can't seem to get it to do that. I actually tried to get him to read me what he saw, but it didn't quiet work out.
<spyro_boy> /bin/sh: line 1: kernel: command not found
<spyro_boy> fuck
<connyosis> geokok: no problem, good luck with it
<spyro_boy> Linux pascal 2.6.14.6-grsecshell1 #4 Fri Mar 10 00:49:57 EST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spyro_boy> er.
<spyro_boy> Sorry!
<ScheissNUssen> !info kxmame
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.91-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 348 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<TonInter> Well, since I'm quite new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I don't know the answer to your question.
<Grue_Lovah> m0: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6980
<spyro_boy> spyroboy@britestar:~$ uname -a
<lmosher> bruenig, then use dvdauthor on the XML and growisofs. It works OK, but the menu is really really basic. i tried Qdvdauthor that LOOKED like it could do more but would write an XML that dvdauthor would fail on for whatever reason.
<spyro_boy> Linux britestar 2.6.17 #17 Fri Aug 11 16:17:32 GMT-5 2006 i686 athlon-4 i386 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, only use that if you have kde
<spyro_boy> It's not old.
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<Grue_Lovah> thanks again
<turiddu> prb with notebook alc655
<bruenig> spyro_boy, the new slackware 11.0 is set to come out with kernel 2.4.x, I thought that was funny
<geokok> Other question. On a scale from 1-10 what are the chances of braking my laptop install if i try to get xgl?I have ati mobile x700.
<spyro_boy> bruenig: I'm using a -current version.
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<ScheissNUssen> so how do I install this version of mame ?
<ScheissNUssen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/xmame-x
<SpComb> tnzr: hmm, I'm getting a lot of DDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready in dmesg though...
<ScheissNUssen> I think that is the one that I need
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, lets say you have 2 drives. one with a ntfs winXP partition, and another blank for ubuntu. When you get to the place where you caqn modify your partitions, create a 4GB ext3 partition, a 1 GB sweap partition and another partition in ext3 of the rest of the drive(or as much user space as you want).
<TonInter> No root file system is defined. That's the exact error I get. Help, anyone ?
<m0> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ScheissNUssen> !info xmame-x
<ubotu> xmame-x: X binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.101-1 (dapper), package size 9155 kB, installed size 39004 kB
<jhona> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rem1> hey, im trying to get my broadcom wireless card working, so im trying to use this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350 however, when i type in the first line of code
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, do sudo apt-get install xmame-x
<rem1> i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-386"
<bruenig> ScheissNUssen, check out the synaptic package manager, that seems to be something you might be comfortable with for installing packages from the repos
<TonInter> I got 4 drives, one ntfs and one fat32 for windows, and two others for Ubuntu: ext3 with 18.6 GB and swap with 764.9 mb
<rem1> can someone help me out?
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, then it'll ask you where you want all your parts mounted. the 4GB one set to "/" the swap drive set to "swap" and the user space set to "/home" the the XP drive should be something like "/media/hda1" or you can change that to "/media/winxp" like I do.
<bruenig> TonINter, where did you get a 764.9 mb drive.
<TonInter> It was set up automaticuly.
<TonInter> In the begining.
<|thunder-afk> i have a 200MB drive collecting dust. it still works.
<pushpop`> is there a Ubuntu CBT training video out there by any chance?
<spyro_boy> |thunder-afk: haha. Yeah, I have a few 400mb laying around too.
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, try doing it manually
<bruenig> 200 is a round number
<bruenig> 764.9 not so much
<|thunder-afk> lol
<ScheissNUssen> thanks again all who helped me
<ScheissNUssen> much appreciated
<|thunder-afk> its prolly 800 decimal, 764.9 octal
<TonInter> One thing, previously, I pressed Finish partitioning, and it started to do the work and I restarted the PC. So, is that a problem ?
<bruenig> I think he meant partition not drive. That is more likely
<|thunder-afk> Tonus, yep
<TonInter> Oh, yes
<|thunder-afk> do it manually the way I just mentioned
<TonInter> Can you repeat that please ?
<TonInter> I didn't see it.
<mhminai> \QUIT
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, lets say you have 2 drives. one with a ntfs winXP partition, and another blank for ubuntu. When you get to the place where you caqn modify your partitions, create a 4GB ext3 partition, a 1 GB sweap partition and another partition in ext3 of the rest of the drive(or as much user space as you want).
<pushpop`> is there a Ubuntu CBT training video out there by any chance?
<virogenesis> amsn rocks
<mhminai> Sorry for that. Was trying to leave :-(
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, then it'll ask you where you want all your parts mounted. the 4GB one set to "/" the swap drive set to "swap" and the user space set to "/home" the the XP drive should be something like "/media/hda1" or you can change that to "/media/winxp" like I do.
<jimmygoon> mhminai ... you meant /quit
<jimmygoon> lolz
<bruenig> pushpop' what is CBT?
<mhminai> Thanks Jimmy
<TonInter> Oh, so I should have two ext3 partitions ?
<pushpop`> bruenig: computer based training
<tam> is thunderbird the only mail client that will forward from a certain template depending on contect of an email?
<|thunder-afk> yacc, that way you can reinstall, then choose not to reformat your /home mount and all your personal files and settings will stay intact
<|thunder-afk> ment yep
<|thunder-afk> not yacc
<bruenig> is there a Ubuntu computer based training training video out there by any chance?
<bruenig> that simply doesn't make sense
<|thunder-afk> bruenig, ive seen some, just dont remember where
<ketetha_> i keep downloading aim through wine and it wont ever open! why is this
<|thunder-afk> try gaim
<TonInter> |thunder-afk: I don't have any data there, so I don't mind formmatting it.
<bruenig> ketetha, why are you downlading aim?
<TonInter> formatting*
<ketetha_> |thunder-afk, i do. i dont like it
<ketetha_> bruenig, becaue gaim isnt satisfying my needs
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, but once you do, you will. you willl have to format it the first time
<ketetha_> i cnat direct connect with nayone.a nd thats something ineed. and i've tried several times. and i dont want to even deal with it, i jsut want aim
<jimmygoon> aim from aol for linux is terrible
<jimmygoon> What do you mean "can't connect"
<bruenig> hmm, well try to save it to disk and then wine /path/to/aim.exe or whatever it is called instead of opening it with wine as an option from the browser
<jimmygoon> sounds like an NAT problem
<bruenig> what is wrong with gaim?
<ketetha_> jimmygoon, i dont want the linux i want the one for windows haha it like wont direct connect
<|thunder-afk> jimmygoon, he said direct connect
<ketetha_> everything is wrong with gaim!
<ketetha_> she said direct connect
<bruenig> what specifically does aim have that gaim doesn't I wonder
<jimmygoon> lol, I know and it sounds like a NAT error, I say that because I use DC rather frequently
<bruenig> except only one protocol
<TonInter> |thunder-afk: Mind if I PM you ? There's a lot of stuff written here and I'm confused.
<|thunder-afk> ok folks, im off to work, TonInter the folks here should be able to help you get those parts setup properly.
<tnzr> SpComb: sec
<TonInter> Ok. Thanks for your help |thunder-afk.
<ketetha_> anyone nkow the answer?
<|thunder-afk> TonInter, go ahead
<ketetha_> of why its not letting me download it
<bruenig> ketetha_, i just gave you an answer
<bruenig> Ketetha_, download it and save it to disk, don't select open with wine
<SpComb> there isn't very much on google about that "eth1: link is not ready", best thing is a 4-day old ubuntuforums with 0 replies
<ketetha_> bruenig, it wont direct connect
<ketetha_> how do i save it to the disk
<bruenig> ketetha_, give me the url
<ketetha_> bruenig, url for what?
<tnzr> SpComb: youre specifying an ip right?
<bruenig> the download, I am not understanding what you want. I thought you wanted to download the aim client
<bruenig> ketetha_, am I correct in that assessment or have I misunderstood what you are asking?
<ketetha_> bruenig, yess here let me show you
<ketetha_> bruenig, http://www.aim.com/get_aim/win/other_win.adp?aolp=0
<bruenig> ketetha_, before you do anything, I must tell you there is no guarantee it will work
<jimmygoon> I can tell you almost for a fact that the AIM Triton beta didn't work in wine, or at least it didn't work for me thats for sure
<Magus_X> how i can connect via PPPOE in ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Greetings :) is there a way to convert MIDI to MP3/WAV? or to make XMMS play MIDIs? :(
<ketetha_> bruenig, kay
<jimmygoon> yea, I would say its less likely to make dc work under aim under wine under linux but I suppose if you need it its worth a shot
<SpComb> tnzr: no, I'm trying to get dhcp to work
<bruenig> katetha_, open a terminal and type wget http://ftp.newaol.com/aim/win95/Install_AIM.exe
<ketetha_> bruenig, kayy ;)
<jimmygoon> ketetha_ have you gotten it to work in windows? Do you know that it DirectConnect works for yo u
<|thunder-afk> ketetha_, direct connect requires router config
<Magus_X> how i can connect via PPPOE in ubuntu?
<ketetha_> router config?
<ketetha_> it says it works
<ketetha_> but it doesn ton my frineds computers
<ketetha_> wow bruenig left
<ketetha_> haha well it seems ot be working
<tnzr> spcomb: ive had that problem and fixed it
<tnzr> trying to figure out what i did
<ketetha_> ok i did wget and i guess its saved to the disk
<ketetha_> now what happens?
<m0> hmm so the only way to change desktop backgrounds for each workspace is by using wallapopoz
<SpComb> tnzr: well, I'm getting that link not ready error every time now, seems to be the problem
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> how do i make modprobe use an snd-cs4236 chip on startup?
<cello_rasp> how do i install ubuntu base? i have the option to install server but i dont want a webserver
<cello_rasp> i am at the install screen
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> anyone?
<alexcamilo> would a good graphics card with the proper driver help in dvd playback?
<|thunder-afk> add that module to /etc/modprobe.d/modules
<alexcamilo> in ubuntu?
<alexcamilo> or is it all handled by the cpu
<TonInter> Thanks a lot guys, good night.
<noodle> i get some "Audio output unavailable: the device is busy" when trying to listen to amarok and youtube at the same time? :S
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> i dont have the modules file in that dir
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> do i just make it?
<|thunder-afk> no
<SpComb> tnzr: also, my link quality and such are all 0 in iwconfig... do I need to do something to get it to actually connect?
<|thunder-afk> bbrazil, its /etc/modules   my bad
<|thunder-afk> bb|Gishnob`Alt, that was for you
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> lol
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> ok thanks
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> ill try that
<|thunder-afk> bb|Gishnob`Alt, also, you may have to blacklist the default driver if there is one.
<|thunder-afk> gotta go. later all
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> so i just type snd-cs4236 in that config file?
<digital__> how would I monitor a 3ware raid card
<digital__> ??
<tnzr> SpComb: yeah now youll have to use whatever driver you are using to connect
<|thunder-afk> bb|Gishnob`Alt, yep
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> ok thanks
<tnzr> SpComb: unencrypted, right?
<deviloffirewalls> i have two harddrives one windows, one linux, i can see the windows hard drive in linux but it wont let me read anything
<SpComb> tnzr: yes, unencrypted
<SpComb> tnzr: and what do you mean with that? Do I have to select a driver somewhere?
<deviloffirewalls> i have two harddrives one windows, one linux, i can see the windows hard drive in linux but it wont let me read anything
<SpComb> if I try using iwlist to query stuff, I get a bunch of errors and "unkown xxxx information"
<alexcamilo> deviloffirewalls: linux cant  write to ntfs
<SpComb> hmm, now it says "SoftMAC: Authentication timed out with <mac addr of ap>"
<deviloffirewalls> can it read though
<SpComb> in dmesg
<deviloffirewalls> i want to play music
<_azrael> !ntfs > deviloffirewals
<George> erm, which app is responsible for keeping mtab up to date on an ubuntu system?
<deviloffirewalls> i dont want to edit anyhting on the drive
<alexcamilo> deviloffirewalls: linux cant write to NTFS but it can write to FAT32. i created a fat32 partition
<_azrael> !ntfs > deviloffirewalls
<Apeiron> hey all :) me and some friend need some help to get a it8212-raid-controller to work - google says the module for that should be in the kernel since .15 - and the livecd can mount the drives, but after the reboot to the freshly installed system the kernel halts with the error "alert! hdd2 does not exist! dropping to a shell!".. thx for help in advance :)
<bb|Gishnob`Alt> |thunder-afk, thanks it worked
<deviloffirewalls> ive heard you can read from ntfS BUT not edit
<tnzr> spcomb: does iwconfig show you as connected right now?
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: You can read, and writing works, but is unstable/may destroy your fs.
<trygg_> Heh, whats the name of enemy territory ?
<deviloffirewalls> how can i set up linux so that i can read my hard drive
<SpComb> tnzr: well, it shows the mac of the AP here next to "Access point"
<deviloffirewalls> it says i dont have the permissions
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Look at mount umask options.
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: It's probably just mounted so only root can use it.
<deviloffirewalls> wheres that?
<|thunder-afk> bb|Gishnob`Alt, great :)
<deviloffirewalls> where is mount umask
<alexcamilo> deviloffirewalls: i created a fat32 partition. i use that to transfer files between windows. there is also an ext2/3 driver for windows. i tried that and it worked fine for me. the only problem i ran into was when linux shut down improperly("pull the plug") it wouldnt mount in windows untill linux fixed it.
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: man mount
<George> arggghhh ubuntu's support for JFS sucks
<tnzr> SpComb: hmm
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Additionally, man chmod to learn about the umask code (to be given in octal)
<deviloffirewalls> look, im a bit of a noob to linux
<_azrael> That's why I gave you the man pages...
<deviloffirewalls> where do you get them
<SpComb> tnzr: now I'm getting stuff about authentication with a ap into dmesg
<_azrael> Type in "man somecommand" at a console, and the manual for that program will show up.
<SpComb> errors about how it got a auth resp, but that no queue item exists
<tnzr> SpComb: hmm
<_azrael> In this case, I'm saying "man mount" will give you information on how to set the umask paramater for a hard drive mount.
<cello_rasp> do i need to install xfce to use icewm??
<_azrael> And that "man chmod" will give you information about how to figure out what umask code you want.
<SpComb> so there is some kind of data going through the card, but it's not quite working yet
<tnzr> SpComb: yeah it sounds like the card is working, it just needs some new info about the network
<tnzr> SpComb: but I honeslty am not sure where that is for WEP :) I know for wpa_supplicant
<deviloffirewalls> im in terminla
<deviloffirewalls> *terminal
<deviloffirewalls> i still dont understand
<tnzr> SpComb: ps -ef |grep wpa
<tnzr> see if you are running wpa_supplicant (sorry if you already told me you werent)
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Actually, I just realized. You might just want a solution that works rather than leraning--do you want to learn how this works, or do you just want a quick command that'll let you use it?
<deviloffirewalls> quick command
<deviloffirewalls> soz
<SpComb> tnzr: nothing
<|Steve|> Is there a better way to find out which file belongs to a package other than finding the missing file name and googling for it?
<tnzr> SpComb: ok one sec
<ScheissNUssen> alright I installed xmame-x... using the commands that you told me to use... it looks as if everything installed perfectly.. but, where did the program go? I found it on the drive but cannot get it to run
<Chrono86> hey guys, could somebody please point me to the best instructions to installing nvidia drivers on an AMD64 system?
<ScheissNUssen> however i did get it to run one of the files that it runs
<marc_> I am having trouble getting networking on my old laptop an i ask for help here?
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx? /path/to/mountpoint -o umask=0755
<deviloffirewalls> where do you enter it
<abner> Hiya. I need some help. I have Slax installed on a USB key. I would like to install Ubuntu on my hard drive...any way to do this without an optical drive?
<_azrael> At the command line.
<deviloffirewalls> in terminal?
<_azrael> Replace /dev/hdx? with the path to your ntfs partition
<_azrael> Yes.
<tnzr> hey SpComb: is that machine on the net at all (via another interface?)
<abner> Hm?
<abner> basically
<SpComb> tnzr: one thing is that in lsmod ieee80211softmac shows up, so I'm not sure if it's actually using that .arm that I cp into /var/firmware/
<SpComb> tnzr: well, I've tried on and off
<natemanafter> Need some help here with a dapper install. Is there a way to do the install using the old non-graphical installer?
<abner> I have a laptop with no optical drive
<SpComb> I have a ethernet cable here
<_azrael> natemanafter: Get the "Alternative install" disc instead
<abner> So.
<natemanafter> Dang =)
<Chrono86> has anybody here installed nvidia drivers on an AMD64 system, and how did you do it?
<tnzr> I have ieee80211, ieee80211_crypt, ieee80211_crypt_ccmp
<abner> I have a Ubuntu ISO on my external
<theCore> Chrono86: sudo aptitude install nivdia-glx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg; sudo nvidia-xconfig; restart and enjoy!
<ScheissNUssen> Where do files go after I install them using the konsole? I installed xmame and i cannot find it on any of them menus?
<SpComb> tnzr: is there any way to check that it's using that firmware file?
<abner> And SLAX on a USB key
<abner> And no optical drive
<abner> So
<abner> How do I install Ubuntu from SLAX with no optical?
<abner> :( Pleaaaase? I donated money once, to the Ubuntu foundation.
<theCore> abner: you can use debootrap
<abner> What's that?
<tnzr> SpComb: you can do modinfo <module> to find version info on the actual modinfo, if thats what you mean.. I assume that whatever module is loaded is the one being used, so if you see it in an lsmod, Im guessing it is using that one
<marc_> I am having trouble getting networking on my old laptop. It is a 150mhz mmx with 64mg ram (Samsung S600) running stock standard xubuntu 6.06, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 There are 2 ways we should be able to connect to the internet on this machine but neither are working for me at the moment Unicorn USB WL54G wireless adapter (Chipset is ZyDAS Zd1211b) this is the preferred method but as a back up plan I have some Xircom PS-CEM-28 combo 10BaseT Ethernet 28.8kbs/33.6k
<marc_> bs fax modem PCMCIA cards that i have had working in the past on this machine.
<abner> Can I PM you? I'm pretty new and this would probably take a dumb question or two
<theCore> abner: (btw, money don't drives open-source fans)
<marc_> Unicorn USB WL54G wireless adapter (Chipset is ZyDAS Zd1211b) lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDas Bus 001 Devide 001: IS 0000:0000 so it sees it OK
<abner> Excuse me.
<expatrick> Hey I 0wn my system now! woohoo!
<expatrick> thanks to those trying to help me. I had somehow removed myself from the admin group
<Chrono86> I just tried that method the core, it didn't seem to do anything..I didn't see the nvidia logo when I restarted x
<deviloffirewalls> it still does not work
<theCore> abner: just a sec
<marc_> I have done modprobe zd1211 & I can see it in then in lsmod (but this disappears with a reboot) lsmod |grep zd zd1211 206624 0 usbcore 130692 3 zd1211,usbhid,uhci_hcd   iwconfig shows lo no wireless extensions
<marc_> there is nothing obvious in dmsg
<expatrick> So I went in using recovery mode and added myself back
<SteveL> Everytime I do a apt-get update I get the following errors:
<theCore> !nvidia > Chrono86
<expatrick> and presto
<SteveL> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<SteveL> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ScheissNUssen> Where do files go after I install them using the konsole? I installed xmame and i cannot find it on any of them menus?
<deviloffirewalls> is azrel still here
<_azrael> Yes.
<deviloffirewalls> it does not work
<theCore> SteveL: try a mirror, like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: OK, what does it say when it doesn't work?
<SteveL> Ok, I'll try that.
<theCore> abner: do you got a free partition?
<deviloffirewalls> dave@Media-Centre:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda -o umask=0755 Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<deviloffirewalls>        mount -h                 : print this help
<deviloffirewalls>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<deviloffirewalls>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<deviloffirewalls> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<deviloffirewalls> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<deviloffirewalls> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<abner> Nope.
<deviloffirewalls>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<willys_fueguino> How do I should do to see subtitles on totem-xine????
<deviloffirewalls>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<deviloffirewalls>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<abner> But
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: stop.
<deviloffirewalls>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<deviloffirewalls> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<abner> I can make one
<deviloffirewalls> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<deviloffirewalls> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<deviloffirewalls>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<deviloffirewalls> or move a subtree:
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Don't output that much.
<deviloffirewalls>        mount --move olddir newdir
<theCore> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<deviloffirewalls> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<pushpop`> is there any training videos for ubuntu in english?
<deviloffirewalls> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<deviloffirewalls> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<theCore> !pastebin > deviloffirewalls
<abner> You want me to make a filesystem on hda1?
<deviloffirewalls> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<deviloffirewalls> woah
<deviloffirewalls> it brings up a helpfile thing
<willys_fueguino> How do I should do to see subtitles on totem-xine????
<theCore> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<rob> ?
<SpComb> deviloffirewalls: *never* paste more than three lines into IRC
* willys_fueguino asks: How do I should do to see subtitles on totem-xine????
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: PM me instead. It'll be easier to see. I think you must have misinterpreted my command somehow.
<theCore> I thought it was never going to end
<deviloffirewalls> soz
<nalioth> deviloffirewalls: please read the /topic and read what chanserv tells you when you enter channels.  pasting is extremely rude
* willys_fueguino asks: How do I should do to see subtitles on totem-xine????
<HeathenDan> willys_fueguino, with great difficulty
<HeathenDan> is it internal or external subs?
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Also, your issue is that you left out the target directory.
<willys_fueguino> HeathenDan: And with anoter program??? Is to watch an avi file
<theCore> abner: yes, mke2fs -j /dev/hdxy
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: If you'll note my command earlier, it did have /path/to/mountdir in the command.
<HeathenDan> answer my q
<willys_fueguino> lilo: Can I speak tou you in private?
<HeathenDan> ok
<abner> Let me do that...
<theCore> abner: then, mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> External HeathenDan
<HeathenDan> ok
<abner> Can we take this to PM? No problem if you can't
<hangfire> Im looking at the how to on binary graphic drivers, and it says that if my ATI card is below 9500 I already have 3D acceleration. I that really true?
<nl> Seveas are you there?
<HeathenDan> then just load the sub
<willys_fueguino> HeathenDan: but How??? I don find that option
<theCore> abner: mount /dev/hd[x] [y]  /mnt/ubuntu
<SillyZ> hangfire, ive got a 9200, and havent had any problems with it
<HeathenDan> view > subtitles
<abner> I'll do that
<theCore> abner: do you got a swap partitions?
<hangfire> wow SillyZ, I just pop in my 9250 and it will have 3D acceleration automatically?
<SillyZ> debating between the original ubuntu, or kubuntu..... decisions decisions...
<abner> First I have to A) Download a Ubuntu ISO (should take a few moments) and B) make a filesystem
<DragnFly> Okay first offf I want to say I dont know nothing about linux really. If I have Ubuntu with Gnome, do I need to switch to KDE to run a KDE program? or can I get it to work under gnome?
<abner> Any way we can PM...?
<HeathenDan> totem has crappy support for internal softsubs. external subs are easier
<SillyZ> hangfire, havent had any problems with my 9200, and glxgears seems to be rather happy
<_azrael> DragnFly: Nope, no need to switch. Just install the kde program from synaptic or apt-get, then run it.
<hangfire> k, thx SillyZ
<theCore> abner: you don't need the iso
<_azrael> DragnFly: If you want to know why this works, PM me and I'll explain out of the channel.
<abner> Oh
<theCore> abner: ok, PM me
<deviloffirewalls> i tried it but i doesnt work, have
<willys_fueguino>  HeathenDan:What's wrong with your 9250 radeon??
<deviloffirewalls> pmed you with why
<abner> >_> Did you get a PM?
<verbose> _azrael: explaining in the channel helps everyone, not just DragnFly
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: I did not get any PM.
<HeathenDan> something's wrong with it?
<verbose> it works because said program will download and install kdelibs as a dependency
<DragnFly> not registered azrael
<DragnFly> can't send a message
<iku__> hey there. i wanted to remove the gnome-games from my ubuntu, but when i select gnome-games to be removed in synaptics it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. does anybody know if it removes everything or just the games part of it?
<deviloffirewalls> i have now
<deviloffirewalls> i have now _azrael
<marcus___> is it possible to use a usb network device in ubuntu?
<HeathenDan> no prob with removing gnome-desktop
<theCore> abner: ?
<eZ> hi people!! ...can anyone help me with a strange problems ?? ..after i've downloaded all OS updates..all small icons under Applications and rest of buttons above seems gone!! ...how can i bring them back ??
<verbose> marcus___: yes
<_azrael> Ah. Verbose just gave you the short version up there, but essentially it runs the necessary daemons in the background so that the kde programs can still use the hooks.
<willys_fueguino> HeathenDan: Try to chat with me using my nick so its less confusing. Are you trying to activate your 3d acceleration?? or were you saying that you just did??
<HeathenDan> or ubuntu-desktop
<HeathenDan> i didnt say there's something wrong with my video card
<marcus___> verbose: Is it easier to set up than an atheros card?
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Something must be wrong, b/c I'm not receiving anything.
<HeathenDan> did i? =\
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: when i enter this: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /path/to/mountpoint -o umask=0755
<DragnFly> Well its like this, all I know is it seeds it needs QT 3.1 or something I think, which I believe is KDE
<verbose> marcus___: usb should be automagically detected(kernel modules are already built and whatnot) ... i'm not sure about atheros support
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: it comes up with this: mount: mount point /path/to/mountpoint does not exist
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: well of course you have to replace /path/to/mountpoint with where you want it mounted to...
<verbose> marcus___: i'm sure they're about the same ease or difficulty
<deviloffirewalls> thats what ive been confused about
<iku__> was that directed towards me HeathenDan?
<_azrael>  /path/to/mountpoint was just a placeholder pathname to tell you what that parameter was supposed to be
<HeathenDan> willys_fueguino, just pm me if you want a priv convo
<HeathenDan> not to you iku
<deviloffirewalls> so i remove it
<iku__> oh okay :(
<_azrael> OK, deviloffirewalls, execute the next two things I say
<_azrael> mkdir tmpmnt
<HeathenDan> oh, right. it is. if you mean removing ubuntu-desktop
<_azrael> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda tmpmnt -o umask 0755
<_azrael> And then your drive should be in the folder tmpmnt
<marcus___> verbose: i plugged in the usb key and nothing..... doesnt even light up
<JamieBE> Hi everyone.
<JamieBE> Just a quick update
<_azrael> marcus___: Check dmesg, see if a new device appeared. If so, mount it.
<HeathenDan> ubuntu-desktop is just a convenient way of grouping several diff apps under one set. if you remove one component, you do not remove them all.
<SpComb> tnzr: http://pastebin.zapotek.paivola.fi/8 <-- I tried a fresh cycle, but didn't help... I'll go to sleep now though, I'll try again tomorrow
<nuaimat> hi guys , i have a TV card , i have just plugged it now into my PC and make a restart , i can see it's listed when i type "lspci" but the device is shown as  0000:02:03.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors: Unknown device 5110 (rev 01)
<nuaimat> will it work ?
<deviloffirewalls> its not in there
<marc_> Xircom PS-CEM-28 combo 10BaseT Ethernet 28.8kbs/33.6kbs fax modem PCMCIA card. worked under sarge around 1 year ago guessing kernel 2.2, I remember i had to do a modprobe but cant be 100% sure I have the right module modprobe xirc2ps_cs seems to do nothing
<HellDragon> humhumhum
<JamieBE> A few weeks ago, I screwed about with my X configuration, and when I did eventually fix it the graphics were all choppy. People suggested running glxgears to find out what the framerate was, but nobody has a solution (the guy who said I should get a new gfx card doesnt count!). Well, it turns out that my x.conf file was using the "nv" drivers, not the "nvidia" drivers. Anyone experiencing similar problems might consider this a good starting point! :)
<marcus___> _azrael: it found it,but how do i mount it?
<Unio> hmm. i can't login. it says "System administrator may not log in from this screen" or something very similiar to that; anyone know what's wrong?
<deviloffirewalls> it does not work
<marc_> cardctl status shows Socket0: 5V 16-bit PC Card funtion 0: [ready]  Socket 1: no card So the pcmcia slot sees something.
<abner> theCore: Not responding to my PMs?
<ScheissNUssen> if .exe files dont open up when idouble click them then what program do I use to open them?
<nuaimat> deviloffirewalls: is that for me ?
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: it does not work, it has made dir tmpmnt but it is not in there
<theCore> abner: I didn't get any
<JamieBE> WinE ScheissNUssen
<ScheissNUssen> how do I access WinE?
<JamieBE> I will find out for you, please hold.
<ScheissNUssen> thanks
<nuaimat> guys , can anyone help me please?
<Unio> is it because i chose 'root' for my username?
<JamieBE> Just out of curiosity, what EXE is it ScheissNUssen?
<_azrael> marcus___: sudo mount /dev/devicename /path/to/a/folder
<ScheissNUssen> xmame-x
<ScheissNUssen> arcade rom emulator
<nuaimat> guys, HELP ME PLEASE ,i have a TV card , i have just plugged it now into my PC and make a restart , i can see it's listed when i type "lspci" but the device is shown as  0000:02:03.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors: Unknown device 5110 (rev 01)
<jramsey> Unio,  root is not a standard login name for ubuntu; if you need root priv use sudo on a command basis
<JamieBE> Ahhh
<abner> theCore: I sent you several
<jramsey> and log in as your normal username
<Unio> jramsey: but i can't login to my desktop
<jramsey> Unio, what username did you specify when you installed Ub?
<marcus___> _azrael: silly question what is the device name and should i mount it to dev since it is a wireless network device?
<JamieBE> WinE doesn't handle graphicly intense apps
<Unio> root >_<
<torch> hmm
<unwakata> Is it normal to have to restart the updating of Ubuntu for all the packages to download successfully? Quite a bit time out and then fail.
<mcphail> Unio: why on earth did you pick "root" as a user name???
<torch> I don't think installing flash on easyubuntu worked
<ScheissNUssen> well
<torch> :/
<ScheissNUssen> it isnt even the game that i want to access
<blabit> mplayer is hanging up at 99%, anyone have any idea what might be causing it?
<jramsey> Unio, dude ... bad choice
<Unio> :/ why?
<ScheissNUssen> I want to open up xmame-x to configure things
<_azrael> marcus___: No sorry, I misinterpreted, I thought you were pluggingin a usb key, sorry.
<JamieBE> However ScheissNUssen, you can give it a go. You should see "Wine Windows Emulator" within the Add/Remove Applications repository
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: if it helps the disk folder is under tmp, by a name of disks-conf-sda1 but it will not open, saying that i dont have the permissions
<TheGame> hey
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<TheGame> do i need gnome-volume-manager and gnome-power-manager to be on startup
<abner> theCore: Are your PMs blocked?
<theCore> abner: maybe there are blocked by my router's firewall
<jramsey> Unio, because the Ub devs went to great lengths to make sure rm -rf /* was harder to do for those who shouldn't be doing root stuff so root is not really supported
<ScheissNUssen> Jamie
<theCore> s/there/they/
<torch> Argh!
<ScheissNUssen> i installed wine
<theCore> abner: just a sec
<ScheissNUssen> how do i run it?
<Unio> jramsey: i'm lost heh
<blabit> can anyone help me with mplayer?
<abner> k
<TheGame> do i need those?/
<torch> "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first"
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: disk folder should be tmpdir, that's where we just mounted it, and what the heck is "disks-conf-sda1"?
<ScheissNUssen> it doesnt show up anywhere
<abner> I got your PM
<mcphail> Unio: the one user who always exists is root - with UID 0. Having "root" as your username is the worst choice possible.
<jramsey> Unio, reinstall Ub and specify a different username (like Unio) and do not use root
<torch> how does one fix broken packages?
<JamieBE> ScheissNUssen - Also, for your info, there is a Linux resident emulator called kxmame - Perhaps this might be of more use to you?
<Unio> ok, brb (ubuntu is on another partition)
<ScheissNUssen> hmm
<theCore> abner: try theCore_
<ScheissNUssen> ok
<marcus___> _azrael: thanks for trying :)
<jramsey> Unio, maybe there's a backdoor into root acct but i dont know it
* mcphail wonder why he was allowed to pick "root" as a username - should a bug be filed?
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: it is not under there and it is what it says when i click on the drive under Computer
<jramsey> mcphail, probably should be disallowed
<dody> Hey does anyone know how to associate a protocol to a program in firefox?
<_azrael> marcus___: Instead, now that I know it's a network card, run: sudo iwconfig and see if it shows up
<JamieBE> ScheissNUssen - I think to use WinE for the first time you need to go to Terminal and type 'winecfg' (Without the ''s)
<abner> theCore: sent one
<blabit> does anyone know why mplayer would hang at 99%, and not play the media file?
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-sda1".
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Open up your home directory.
<abner> did you get it?
<deviloffirewalls> yep
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Then open up the directory labled tmpdir
<deviloffirewalls> yep, nothing in there
<marcus___> _azrael: no but for some reason there is an ath0 entry
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: The mount command I gave you had no errors, but there's nothing in there?
<dravas> Can you add a Trash Can to the desktop?
<theCore_> abner: it didn't worked ... theCore^ ?
<JamieBE> ScheissNUssen - I am off to bed now. If you get stuck, do a search in the Add/Remove Apps section on "Emulator" - There are loads of Gnome/KDE emulators for various consoles. Good night, and be lucky! ;)
<deviloffirewalls> nup
<_azrael> marcus___: Sorry then, I guess I don't know.
<mcphail> dravas: i think you can, from "gconf-editor"
<abner> theCore: Get one?
<marcus___> what is an ath0?
<blabit> Azrael, do you mind helping me for a second?
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: If there were really no errors, there should be at least something in there.
<_azrael> blabit: Sure.
<mistform> anyone play Planeshift?
<torch> argh!
<torch> this place is going too fast
<mistform> you think it's too fast?
<blabit>  Azrael: I am trying to view a video file using mplayer, it hangs at 99%, is there anything I can do to fix this, it happens quite often.
<mistform> try ##linux
<_azrael> marcus___: Usually, ath0 is a modem.
<abner> theCore: You're not responding. Join #omghaelp
<dody> Can anyone help me to get Firefox to open irc and skype protocols auto maticaly?
<gizban> I want to be able to get video-in to work with my ATI AllInWoner 9600 card.  I tried GATOS, but that didn't work. The forums suggested tvtime and xawtv. But for those to work, I need /dev/video0. When I run tvtime, it says it can't find /dev/video0 (which doesn't exist). When I run xawtv, the screen goes black and I need to reboot.  When I run v4l-conf, the screen goes black and I need to reboot.  Does anyone know how to create /dev/video0?
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: no there is nothing in there
<_azrael> blabit: Best solution I've found to that is to use a custom compiled mplayer from svn.
<marcus___> _azrael: this one looks like a wireless it says iee 802.11g
<blabit> azrael, how do i use that? or get it for that matter?
<abner> theCore: ...? Not responding to PMs. Join #omghaelp ?
<Mnabil> is there's a text based install , beside  the crapy damn gui installer , i got bored of this
<_azrael> marcus___: Then it could be your card, do you know the ssid/essid of your network?
<Bogaurd> I'm running badger, with lighttpd. Around 6:27 every morning, lighttpd seems to restart itself for some reason, which is roughly when cron.daily runs, but i cant find anything in there thats restarting it =\
<whitt> does anyone here use mepis?
<_azrael> blabit: One sec while I find you the svn url.
<blabit> thanks
<deviloffirewalls> _azrael: there is definetely nothing in the folder
<whitt> Bogaurd, whats up do you know anything about php-fusion or webcams lol
<_azrael> deviloffirewalls: Sorry, that's how I mount windows drives. Apparently it's not working for you for some reason. I'm inclined to say you punched the command in wrong, but that may not be the case. I can't be of any further help.
<mistform> dody: as soon as someone solves your problems, tell me ;)
<mistform> dody: I wish I knew a way to change Xchat to handle ir:// links
<mistform> anyone know how to get Planeshift for Ubuntu/
<Chadley> would anyone be gracious enough to point me in the direction of a floppy or disc bootloader for the LAMP server version?
<looktj> i want xfire
<_azrael> blabit: OK first, if you have a folder you keep source in, cd to it, if you don't, mkdir one.
<blabit> ok
<whitt> does anybody use php-fusion
<_azrael> blabit: svn co svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk
<_azrael> blabit: cd mplayer
<blabit> Azrael: paste that in terminal?
<_azrael> blabit: Yup. Those two commands are OK to paste, no replacements needed.
<marc_> chadley smart boot manager is what you want
<blabit> Azrael:, terminal is not accepting those lines.
<marc_> chadley: http://slackware.at/data/slackware-current/rootdisks/sbootmgr.dsk
<_azrael> blabit: sudo apt-get install subversion
<_azrael> blabit: You probably just don't have svn installed, so do that first.
<marc_> chadley download that then do dd if=sbootmger.dsk of=\dev\fd0 &you will have the last boot disk you ever need
<dody> Can anyone help me to get Firefox to open irc and skype protocols auto maticaly?
<Petrus> i uninstalled ubuntu today and reinstalled windows, but now my secondary harddrive show up in diskmanagement as a 32gb raw partition and 200gb unallocated data. now, i havent touched that harddrive.
<Petrus> i have never had any OS on that drive
<Petrus> none of the partitions show up in my computer, but in diskmanager it does
<Petrus> i really need the data back
<blabit> Azrael: after i run all that, anything else?
<_azrael> yup
<Chadley> marc_: thanks
<dody> The hell with it.
<blabit> Azrael, what next?
<_azrael> blabit: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gdb> Does anyone know where update-notifier reads that a system restart is required?  It's telling me that I need to reboot (and I don't) and I'd like to manually clear it without rebooting.  Any ideas?
<CrazyDoode> blah.. i just installed a atix1300 and even though it appears to be recognized, i cant get it to accellerate.
<CrazyDoode> even the ati control panel sees it, but .. alas, no fglx_gears
<_azrael> blabit: There's still more, so tell me when you're ready for it.
<blabit> k
<ubuntu> hi at all
<nikosapi> Is there a way to tell the kernel exactly how much ram is in my system? I have 192MB but ubuntu only reports 128 and slackware reports 256.
<IncidenT> hall
<IncidenT> hallo
<blabit> Azrael: ready for the next command
<ubunew> okay
<ubunew> i am using Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubunew>  as live cd in version 6.06 TS
<ubunew> but i cant find an installer
<ubunew> what do i do to get it to my hdd ?
<_azrael> blabit: ./configure --enable-gui
<_azrael> blabit: make
<IncidenT> i have tried installing ubuntu or even running it live but when i press start/install it says loading drivers then crashes my laptop at "loading main root file system"
<_azrael> blabit: sudo make install
<_azrael> blabit: Then ask me again, you also have to copy a few skin files.
<trygg_> ubunew: and there is no icon on the desktop?
<ubunew> right
<ubunew> no icon on the desktop
<ubunew> is there a install script i can run thru conssole?
<blabit> Azrael: it gave me this message "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<_azrael> blabit: You are still in the mplayer source directory, right?
<ubunew> console*
<blabit> um.....i am not sure, how do I command line to that/
<pluma> How do I change the group ownership of a directory recursively, i.e. for all sub-directories and files?
<IncidenT> anyone?
<_azrael> blabit: pwd, tell me the output
<nikosapi> pluma: chmod -R
<blabit> azrael: /home/brady/trunk
<jramsey> pluma, man chown and check the -R switch
<mopflite> pluma: chgrp -R directory
<pluma> jramsey: ta
<heras> Petrus: You could try this -> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<_azrael> blabit: ls Makefile
<mopflite> jramsey: chown doesn't change group ownership, chgrp does
<blabit> Azrael: done....next?
<blabit> ls
<_azrael> blabit: Did it give no output?
<jramsey> mopflite, it does for me
<_azrael> Then you're not in the right place.
<blabit> none
<_azrael> blabit: Go to the spot that you downloaded the source to.
<blabit> Azrael, I am not sure where, what is the normal default?
<_azrael> blabit: Did ./configure end with an error?
<mopflite> IncidenT: lots of people have reported in the ubuntu forums that, whilst the live cd will work on their system, attempts to install from it fail whereas installation using the alternate cd works ok - so it may be worth trying downloading and trying the alternate cd
<blabit> lemme try it again
<_azrael> blabit: remember to do --enable-gui btw, or it won't work.
<nikosapi> the alternate cd always works, I always have trouble with the live cd. Mind you, I normaly an installing on old hardware...
<blabit> Azrael, it did fail....says to check the log.
<_azrael> blabit: Do you know how to use a pastebin?
<blabit> yeah, just don't recall the address for it
<_azrael> !paste >blabit
<_azrael> Use that to post the log to me, I'll read it and tell you what needs fixing.
<rbond> Hello has anyone ever heard of software with ALSA output being at a 100% cpu usage
<blabit> ok
<blabit> I know this is a pain, but where can I find the log?
<raknam> where can i get edgy eft?
<rbond> For some reason videos like to be slow, and the mp3s skip while multitasking
<ozzy> need help with intel 82801DB audio
<DanaG> Oh, new question from me:  I want the system to run tcsd as root at boot, after tpm_tis has been modprobed.
<jimmygoon> Has anyone gotten FEAR to run in wine/cedega?
<DanaG> Where can I put this?
<DanaG> !WineCVS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WineCVS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !cvscedega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvscedega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_azrael> DanaG Look at the local bootscript
<ozzy> snd_intel8x0m is in blacklist
<DanaG> dang, cedega doesn't compile.
<ozzy> modprobe intel8x0m runs good
<blabit> Azrael, where can I find that log?
<ozzy> but any sound in X
<DanaG> er, cvscedega.
<ozzy> doesnt sound
<_azrael> DanaG: Specifically, the file /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<SillyZ> btw someone might wanna tell the folks over at kubuntu, theres no reiserfs option in the partitioning setup, you can create it manually via mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda#   but in the dropdown list theres no option for it
<DanaG> Oh, RC.d -- I was looking at INIT.d (caps for emphasis, I know it's case sensitive)
<jimmygoon> LOL. I know what cedega is and I know I can compile it from source if I want to use it, but I just was wondering if anyone has used/played FEAR with it yet?
<_azrael> rc.d is going to be your best bet for bootscripts. init.d is good for controlling stuff that's up and running.
<_azrael> s/that's/once the system's/
<DanaG> I can't even get it to compile.
<Mportnoy> HEllo anyone can tell how to force the refresh rate of an Nvidia 6600 pci express and dual widescreen one crt on the other dfp ? 1440x900@60
<DanaG> Oh, I put it in rc.local.
<_azrael> DanaG: Can't get what to compile?
<alevin> hi.  my question is, if i want to change the resolution on my laptop to 1024, and the screen resolution app only displays choicse of 640x or 800x, how do i specify a higher option? I already tried editing the key in gconf
<DanaG> Gaaaah, I really need to clean my LCD.
<DanaG> _azrael: CVSCedega.
<alevin> similar to Mportnoy's q i guess
<DanaG> alevin: It's an xorg issue, not a gnome issue.
<_azrael> DanaG: Why not just use binary cedega? (I wasn't aware that the cvs held any truly new compatability features)
<Mportnoy> alevin: more and less, the prob is that I can not force the video to use the Refresh I want and I put everything like the conf
<DanaG> I don't have any way of buying stuff online at the moment.
<alevin> the gnome app doesnt display the list in xorg.conf, can it still be an xorg issue with the problem somewhere else
<alevin> yes i cant force it to a reoslution i want
<FirstStrike> well, lets see how nero linux does in burning this
<alevin> ghmm
<ozzy> cde
<alevin> alright
<jimmygoon> _azrael - the only way to get those is to buy the prepackaged ones from cedega's owner
<Mportnoy> at 1440x900 resolutions it does not detect it like a wide screen monitor 1440x900  H:56 V:60
<_azrael> jimmygoon: Ah, see, I was under the assumption that one needed a license for the cvs, and so also thought that she had one.
<Petrus> what is the root password in ubuntu 6.06 live?
<alevin> there is no root, petrus, only root permissions
<alevin> it's the same pw as the user pw
<alevin> try sudo
<alevin> am i right, ubuntu people?
<ozzy1717> need help with sound card
<madewokherd> by default, it doesn't give you the root password, but you can set it
<madewokherd> normally you just use sudo, which expects the user password
<Fensta> hey guys.. what is the default path of firefox?
<ozzy1717> the module snd_intel8x0m is in my blacklist
<ozzy1717> could it be the problem
<ozzy1717> i can play any sound
<SillyZ> ok just compiled and installed crossover, how do i launch it ?
<Chavira> Fensta -  /usr/bin/firefox
<Fensta> thx Chavira
<pluma> is GIJ considerably slower than Sun's Java VM or is it just me?
<Dr_Willis> pluma, :) i belive its not as optmozaed
<tyler_d> cannot connect to trackers using azureus
<pluma> Somehow Eclipse feels unusually slow.
<tyler_d> ??
<Mportnoy> any guide to have the GNOME with good fonts like windows?
<pluma> tyler_d: Please rephrase that as a question.
<virogenesis> Hi
<SillyZ> I will agree, the font rendering seems to be much better in kubuntu than gubuntu
<virogenesis> virogenesis@midnight:~$ gqcam
<virogenesis> /dev/video: Device or resource busy
<virogenesis>  <--- how can i get around this?
<SillyZ> more cleartype'ish
<tyler_d> downloading torrents, using azureus will not connect me to peers, anyone have a suggestion?
<exxon> how can i copy a folder into the /usr/share/icons folder?
<eyequeue> what is gubuntu?
<SillyZ> gnome-ubuntu
<exxon> tlyer, do you have your nat settings correct?
<SillyZ> sorry
<eyequeue> SillyZ, that is known as ubuntu
<tyler_d> exxon: how could I check?
<SillyZ> aye i know i just called it that for sake of reference
<exxon> does it say that nat is okay on the bottom bar?
<tyler_d> exxon: nat shows up as ok in azureus
<marcus__> can i recieve some assistance setting up either my usb wireless or my atheros wifi card please?
<tyler_d> exxon: yes
<exxon> ah, well, hm
<exxon> just a sec
<_azrael> tyler_d: Have you trusted a known active torrent?
<tyler_d> exxon: ok
<_azrael> tyler_d: It could just be a dead torrent.
<tyler_d> azrael: yes I have
<tyler_d> azrael: I have tried 4 of them
<tyler_d> azrael: all with the same results
<ozzy1717> how can i configure my sound card in ubuntu?
<ozzy1717> i cant play any cound
<rollses> anyone have any ideas for a good text editor for programming?
<Chavira> Mportnoy - sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<LogicalDash> I installed some stuff from the Debian testing repository, and now I have two broken packages--libc6 and libc6-i686--that I can't seem to do anything to without uninstalling a ton of essential stuff. Am I hosed?
<verbose> tyler_d: some isps are blocking ports 6881-6889 to stop bt
<Dr_Willis> rollses,  vi and emacs are time tested classics. :)
<_azrael> rollses: I use vim :)
<verbose> rollses: i use vim
<rollses> i need one with a graphical ui if posible
* _azrael high five's verbose. vim forever.
<Dr_Willis> rollses,  gvim and 'cream'
<deltab> Mportnoy: to change the way fonts are rendered, use System/Preferences/Font
<_azrael> rollses: gvim exists.
<tyler_d> verbose: I will try and change that
<rollses> hmmm k thanks
<pluma> Okay, now I'm seriously miffed.
<Dr_Willis> once you learn vi - you realize that a 'graphical ui' is useless. :P and slows you down
<corndog_> rollses: which language(s)?
<rollses> i want something that can highlight syntax
<rollses> using it for html atm
<_azrael> Plus, the ability to run vim in a screen session and ssh in from elsewhere? Perfect.
<corndog_> try screem
<deltab> vim has good syntax highlighting
<Dr_Willis> most all the editros can do that. :P
<regeya> meh.
<pluma> Does anybody know why (WHY GOD WHY?) Firefox still times out on look-ups after I have disabled IPv6 and enabled the "disable IPv6" setting in Firefox? Not only is Wikipedia thus unreachable, but so is Sun's download server.
<corndog_> is there a way to auto center windows on one display when using dual monitors?
<exxon> how can i copy files into the usr/share/icons directory
<exxon> ?
<_azrael> pluma: While not a permanent fix, here's a simple workaround while you find someone who knows how to fix it:
<_azrael> pluma: ping en.wikipedia.org (for example)
<_azrael> pluma: an IP address will come up. Use that in firefox instead.
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! I'm having a bit of a problem with python-vte.
<bruenig> hyperpenguin, what is the problem
<benx213> pluma check your dns
<hyperpenguin> When I try to run synaptic, I get /usr/sbin/synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chavira> exxon - sudo cp -r "archive" /usr/share/icons/
<hyperpenguin> And python-vte has ubuntu-desktop as a dependency.
<pluma> benx213: nice idea, next idea please. It's not the DNS settings. The same DNS settings (local router's IP) work on my Windows box.
<pluma> benx213: Also, it's only Firefox.
<Overand> Is there a way to 'switch' eth0 and eth1 on a two-network-card system?
<bruenig> hyperpenguin, don't worry about ubuntu-desktop it is just a meta package it means nothing
<hyperpenguin> Okay, thanks. I was just wondering
<BlueEagle> hyperpenguin: You'll need to synlink libvte.so.4 to the existing libvte.
<pluma> _azrael: I don't really care much about Wikipedia being down for me. I just care about the lack of comfort in having to work around that problem by manually resolving URLs.
<pluma> Okay. Apparently wget has the same trouble with the download server, so that one might just be down.
<Flamekebab> A quick couple of questions for you guys, regarding XFCE
<Flamekebab> if anyone is able to help
<deltab> Overand: it used to be possible to attach a device name to a MAC address
<_azrael> pluma: OK, I just thought it might have been something where you needed to get to a few sites short term for a fix.
<bruenig> !anyone > Flamekebab
<ssdd534> hi i installed the nvidia-glx driver but when ever i try to start/restart x it locks up (the whole system) what may be the root of this?
<tyler_d> nat status is now unknown after changing the settings and firewall?
<rollses> i want something like programmers note pad in windows :/
<BlueEagle> flamekebab: #Xubuntu might be more competent but It's generally a good idea to ask the actual question.
<Flamekebab> bruenig, to see if I get any attention or whether it's too busy in here and I should come back later
<BlueEagle> !anyone > blueeagle
<bruenig> blueeagle isn't that a cool factoid
<BlueEagle> bruenig: it is. :)
<Flamekebab> I've got suspend working on a laptop, but under XFCE I can't find power management tools like gnome-power-management
<exxon> thanks chariva! :)
<hyperpenguin> Okay. EXTREMELY dumb question.
<exxon> oops, chavira is what i meant
<hyperpenguin> Where exactly IS libvte.so.4, and where's the actual library?
<jramsey> hyperpenguin, penguins aren't permitted to ask dumb questions ;)
<hyperpenguin> Heh, agreed
<verbose> hyperpenguin: in /usr/lib
<dr_willis_> hyperpenguin,  kicate libvte
<dr_willis_> locate libvte
<dr_willis_> and the fix is to remove/reinstall the libvte-common
<hyperpenguin> Heh, thanks for the BARRAGE of answers.
<hyperpenguin> :D
<corevette> is there a full explanation on how to uninstall ubuntu !and! grub?
<ssdd534> hi i installed the nvidia-glx driver but when ever i try to start/restart x it locks up (the whole system) what may be the root of this?
<jman8888> I hate that i have to bug you folks so many times daily. But i didnt have sound working in firefoxso i did what ubuntuforums said. And now firefox crashes....
<bruenig> hyperpenguin, in the terminal you can generally do "whereis whatever" it will usually find it for instance "whereis libvte.so.4" will give you /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<dr_willis_> corevette,  refdisk and format the partions, use the windows xp boot cd and run 'fixmbr'
<BlueEagle> flamekebab: You could install gnome-power-management but I am not sure that it will work on xfce. It's worth a shot tho.
<ozzy1717> you can unistall grub doing a fixboot throght a widows 2000 installation CD
<ozzy1717> coverette
<verbose> bruenig: only if /usr/lib is in your $PATH ...which it typically isn't
<bruenig> tis in mine
<verbose> bruenig: why?
<corevette> ozzy1717 ok thanks
<Flamekebab> I've tried, but it seems to not want to play ball
<bruenig> why not
<Chrono86> I really need somebody's help...I can't seem to get the nvidia drivers to install correctly on my AMD64 system no matter which method I try...
<BlueEagle> hyperpenguin: you'll find libvte.so.9.something in /usr/lib/
<ozzy1717> corevette: fixboot then fixmbr then exit
<hyperpenguin> Yeah, I did
<hyperpenguin> libvte.so: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9
<BlueEagle> hyperpenguin: You'll need to symlink that file to libvte.so.4 (man ln)
<hyperpenguin> Okay, thanks
<pluma> Oh, fun. Sun linked me to the i586 version of the JDK when there already was a more relevant amd64 version available.
<rbond> Does anyone have any input on how I can have a very high cpu usage with ALSA but not OSS
<corevette> so i........reformat the disk, reformat partitions, use the windows boot cd, and type: fixboot , then fixmbr, then exit to uninstall it from a dual boot
<SillyZ> if your removing linux corevette yes
<tyler_d> still after changing the port to 31950, and changing the firewall.... still the same result... not connecting to peers :(
<SillyZ> if you have the recovery console for win2k/xp installed
<tyler_d> any help out there?
<corevette> dont' worry ugys....i'm just putting it on a differnet computer
<dr_willis> corevette,  re FDISK the disk and change the partitions to somthing normal and then format them under windows. (after fixing the mbr)
<dr_willis> or use gparted/parted/qtparted/cfdisk
<dr_willis> :)
<corevette> dr_willis i'm very basic....can't i just go undermy computer and do format it there?
<ozzy1717> corevette: all done
<dr_willis> corevette,  it must be fdisked to convert the partitons to  wondows paritoons.. or just delete the partitions and let windows repartition the drive
<keithhhh> hey was the keyboard shortcut function taken out of ubuntu 6.06??
<hyperpenguin> Woot! Synaptic lives!
<hyperpenguin> Thanks for the help.
<Chrono86> argh nvidia and amd64 are driving me crazy
<bruenig> keithhh, not certain what you mean but my quick answer is no
<keithhhh> Hey was the keyboard shortcut function taken out of ubuntu 6.06 activating the start menu??
<stubbe> hello
<stubbe> I got this problem
<stubbe> I broke ubuntu
<bruenig> start menu?
<keithhhh> bruenig: ya
<bruenig> what is the start menu
<keithhhh> bruenig: you know in windows you hit the windows key
<Krankily> Greets all
<bruenig> oh, you want the windows key to do what when you hit it
<bruenig> ?
<Chrono86> can anyone who got nvidia and amd64 to play nice point me somewhere..the binarydriverhowto doesn't seem to do anything for my system
* dr_willis tends to disable the windows key under windows. :)
<keithhhh> bruenig: activate the ubuntu menu
<stubbe> hello
<dr_willis> Chrono86,  using 64bit disrto?
<stubbe> can anyone help me plz?
<Chrono86> yes
<stubbe> pm?
<borelia> anyone run enemy territory ?  i got some issues
<bruenig> My left windows key is a shortcut to the terminal and my right windows key is a shortcut for swiftfox
<dr_willis> Chrono86,  i knew better :) lol..
<Chrono86> haha
<keithhhh> dr_willis: ya but in 5.10 you could program it
<dr_willis> Chrono86,  i cant recall ever getting it working either.
<DShepherd> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheGame> ok
<dr_willis> keithhhh,  you mean under GNOME in 5.10
<Viper550> Wanna see the theme I made for Edgy?
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<Chrono86> dr willis, every method I've tried has either done nothing or totally broke X lol
<bruenig> !offtopic > Viper550
<keithhhh> dr_willis: maybe
<bruenig> too much orange. I will go blind
<stubbe> I was playing with my partition
<keithhhh> dr_willis: in ubuntu 5.10 I set the windows key to activate the start bar
<DShepherd> bruenig: yup.. way too much orange for me
<mistform> how do I use a .bin file?
<stubbe> my partition scheme is swap, /boot /home then/
<mistform> from the command line?
<Mportnoy> How can I enable the Windows key on ubuntu Dapper ?
<dr_willis> I would guess ya check the gnome shortcut control-panel item
<bruenig> you may have to *gasp* have to click on it
<Overand> deltab: found it, it's /etc/iftab =] 
<mistform> how do I use a .bin file?  it's a game I want to play
<keithhhh> Mportnoy: ok what do Ubuntu people call the menu that has Applications - Places - System  (on the top of the screen by default)
<mistform> GUI panel?
<dr_willis> mistform,  what kind of game?
<bruenig> that is called menu bar
<deltab> Overand: ah, thanks
<mistform> dr_willis Planeshift
<dr_willis> mistform,  since .bin tells us NOTHING.
<Chrono86> in kde it's called the kicker...in gnome the menu bar?
<dr_willis> mistform,  i would guess ya run t with sh whatever.bin
<keithhhh> bruenig: ok the menu bar in windows is called the start bar
<deltab> Overand: I've seen a GUI for them, but can't find it now
<stubbe> plz2 anyone can help me?
<Overand> stubbe: what's your question?
<stubbe> anyone for pm?
<keithhhh> bruenig: so what I want to do is click on the windows key to activate the menu bar
<bruenig> is it called that. I always knew it said start and I never understood why. I didn't know it had a name other than start menu
<keithhhh> bruenig: ok start menu
<_azrael> !anyone >stubbe
<keithhhh> bruenig: do you know how to make a short cut key activate the start menu?
<bruenig> keithhhh, go to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts. The entry that says show panel menu is the one you want
<stubbe> okay I screwed up my partition
<mistform> dr_willis it says Cannot Execute Bin File
<stubbe> I reinstall ubuntu in a new partition
<stubbe> I edit menu.lst
<stubbe> to refer the old ubuntu partition
<Chrono86> damn amd64 and nvidia
<stubbe> then I remove the new ubuntu partition
<stubbe> I get to boot into the old ubuntu
<keithhhh> bruenig: ok thanks got it
<pluma> mistform: make sure its permissions are set in a way that allows you to execute it.
<stubbe> but when I update the kernel
<mistform> the page says "install the package as per your platform's requirements."
<stubbe> It still looking for the new ubuntu partition
<mistform> I downloaded the .bin file directly from the site
<keithhhh> bruenig: I couldnt figure it out  ;)
<stubbe> how to fix this?
<bruenig> yeah I didn't know it did that until I went in there and looked
<mistform> sudo doesn't do any good
<verbose> mistform: what does file blah.bin say?
<stubbe> so that when I install any new kernel it'll refer the old partition?
<pluma> mistform: right-click on the .bin, set the executable flag for the owner and then try again
<deltab> stubbe: what do you mean by "looking for the new partition"?
<pluma> I just downloaded a .bin installer via Firefox and it wasn't set to be executable by me =P
<stubbe> the old ubuntu is sda9, the new ubuntu is sda10
<deltab> stubbe: what does the computer say?
<stubbe> I removed the sda10 partition
<p47> ACTION hey I hoope someone can help me, puff I have some problems with my keyboard, I have a Dell mutimedia keyboard, and almost all work's fine, but The volume control dosn't works for me... I have been reading one howto about this tutorial, but that tutorial is in french, and I don't know french, after that I found one tutorial in chinese also I don't understand chiniese, but I have contacted the person who wrote that tutorial and he answerme in english but I 
<stubbe> the bootup hangs "searching for root partition"
<stubbe> when I open up grub's menu.lst
<stubbe> it still refer to the sda10 partition
<mistform> pluma verboseI need to install it somehow....
<uber_mort> Hi all!  I've written a python configuration utility to help new users connect to my campus network.  I'd like them to just be able to double click on it and have it open, but it appears as though not all window managers will do that.  Gnome asks to run or view, but KDE just pops it in to a text editor.  Any suggestions for making it just work?
<stubbe> that is after I install a new kernel from sda9
<verbose> mistform: did you do file <nameOfBinFile> ?
<mistform> sry, I am a n00b
<stubbe> I created sda10 just to get the /boot partition back
<deltab> p47: those buttons don't have standard key codes to send, so support for them is variable
<method|>  why does ubuntu recognize my fat32 partition as having only 1 gig of free space when it has like 11 gigs of free space?
<method|> suse does the same
<mistform> /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin: /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV 0.3.015b.bin: cannot execute binary file
<verbose> method|: are you sure?
<stubbe> what else should I change so everytime I install/update kernel the menu.lst don't refer to sda10 again?
<uber_mort> mistform have you tried to chmod +x /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBC 0.3...
<mistform> no
<verbose> mistform: ok...at the command prompt, type `file /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV`
<uber_mort> mistform: That should do it
<p47> deltab: so what sould I do ? what can you suggest me ?
<verbose> mistform: ok...at the command prompt, type `file /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV\ 0.3.015b.bin`
<verbose> mistform: sorry, type the latter, not the former
<method|> verbose: yeah im sure
<stubbe> nobody?
<bruenig> stubbe, what
<deltab> p47: run xev and see if pressing the keys causes keycodes
<mistform> mist@mist-laptop:~$ file /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin
<mistform> /home/mist/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, corrupted section header size
<p47> deltab: no whit xev I got anything
<pluma> Okay... what the? I can't believe the manual that came with my copy of Sun JDK is in flippin' Japanese.
<deltab> p47: nothing, you mean?
<iratsu> does anyone ehre own a system76 latop?
<stubbe> also after I edited menu.lst to refer to sda9 each time it boots it's throws an error said that /dev/sda9 is mounted
<verbose> mistform: ok, i'm not sure about the corrupted section header size, i'd try re-downloading it though unless the site has a checksum for the file that you could compare against yours
<TheGame> any1 here good with 915resolution
<p47> deltab: so can't I do anything ?
<deltab> stubbe: is it in /etc/fstab ?
<stubbe> yes
<stubbe> may i speak with you in pm?
<verbose> before you try that though, you might try this: `cd ~/Desktop && chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.bin && sh ~/Desktop/PlaneShift....the rest of the filename`
<deltab> p47: if the keys aren't producing keycodes, X programs can't do anything with them
<pluma> Not only is *my* copy Japanese, but Sun's default for this version seems to be Japanese. Last time I checked they were an American company. Guess they outsourced.
<deltab> p47: you'll need to run a program that tells the keyboard to enable those keys
<p47> deltab: humm :( ok ! so I'm thankful for your atention !
<madsaientist> I have a question, what happens when you remove ubuntu desktop?
<bruenig> java is going to open sourced soon, outsourced, not sure
<deltab> p47: the exact program depends on the model of keyboard you have, I guess
<bruenig> madsaientist, nothing
<mistform> verbose how do I do the checksum?
<DShepherd> madsaientist: right now.. nothing
<bobjones_> Hi all, can i install winxp side beside my ubuntu install? as my ubuntu partition takes the whole disk, can i resize and move the partition?
<p47> deltab: I think so !
<madsaientist> what does it do ?
<verbose> mistform: md5sum <filename>
<bruenig> is ubuntu-desktop necessary when you try to do a dist-upgrade
<verbose> bobjones_: you can use gparted to resize your ubuntu partition
<bruenig> i have always fresh installed but I have a lot of work in this install
<bobjones_> verbose: can i also move it toward the end of the disk? as i think winxp needs to be in the beginning? or is that not true?
<tale_> I'm trying to configure cups via my web browser pointed at port 631 on Ubuntu Server.  However, the https doesn't work.  Does anyone have a solution to get the web page to allow administration without requiring me to rebuild the packages?  By the way, this is on Ubuntu server, so I don't have X installed.
<Flannel> bobjones_: yeah, windows needs to sit on hda1, if I remember correctly
<pluma> Okay, so I got an unpacked copy of the latest JDK sitting on my desktop. Now where am I supposed to put it so other users can use it, too, and am I actually supposed to put the bins in the bin folder and the libs in the lib folder? What about the rest.
<mistform> it matches the checksum
<dr_willis> bobjones_,  not true any more..  i think with xp.. but its a good idea
<mistform> verbose: checksum matches perfectly
<madsaientist> what is the point of ubuntu-desktop?
<oem> hello all ubuntu people
<pluma> Sun JDK that is, of course.
<verbose> bobjones_: i'm not sure if xp requires that or not
<oem> as you know I have always a question.
<bruenig> madsaientist, it is a meta package
<bobjones_> thanks, well ill try that.  Otherwise is there any tool that will let me move the partition?
<verbose> bobjones_: i think you can specify to move it to the end of the disk, but be aware that whatever's closest to the front(or inside) of the disk will be faster than stuff on the outside, or back
<oem> everytime I used GoogleEarth for linux using ubuntu it just went off like every 5 minutes
<verbose> madsaientist: then try chmod +x'ing the file and then ./<filename>
<ffh> hey all
<SillyZ> q: how does one create a packages database locally on the hard drive, as I have no cdrom in the laptop i will want / need the packages located on the localdrive
<verbose> not madsaientist , mistform
<oem> to using it again I have to reboot it. Any idea why?
<verbose> sorry
<mistform> lol
<mistform> i was wonderong...
<Flannel> bobjones_: you'll need this too: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mistform> ring*
<sapaki> hi the install button for the new ubuntu doesn't work, it won't install ubuntu on my laptop
<mistform> verbose: chmod, then what else?
<sapaki> it is just stalling
<bobjones_> great, thanks guys for all your help
<bruenig> !alternate > sapaki
<bobjones_> flannel: oh yeah i forgot about the windows boot loader!, i wont beable to override it, as live linux cds dont work for me, i have a jmicron pata controller, not supported in the currently linux kernel.  had to net install
<pluma> Where should I put the Sun JDK directory? Surely not /usr/jdk1.5.0_08/, right?
<bruenig> pluma, you could put it in /opt if you want
<pluma> bruenig: How would I get the bins recognised, though? Is there an environment variable I need to change?
<Chrono86> hey guys, trying to install xgl/compiz and when I punch in this command  "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz-gnome cgwd cgwd-themes" I get an error about dependancies regarding cgwd-themes and compiz-gnome
<verbose> mistform: after you chmod it, at the command prompt, `cd ~Desktop`, then type ./ followed by the filename(without a space between the / and the filename)
<bruenig> pluma, I don't like manual installs for just this reason. APT is god and has super cow powers from what I understand
<verbose> pluma: either symlink java to somewhere in your path, or add the dir to your path
<verbose> but what bruenig says is true...if you want to build stuff yourself and maintain it you're kinda using the wrong tool(ubuntu)
<TheGame> any1 here know anything about 915resolutio
<mistform> ooooh
<mistform> pretty
<mistform> I love you Verbose
<mistform> I really love you :D
<pluma> bruenig: I couldn't find an APT copy of Sun JDK 1.5.0_08, though, and I want to find out whether it's the JRE that's slow or the system.
<mistform> man....
<verbose> mistform: :)
<mistform> I hate things like this
<bruenig> I would guess jre. Java is so terribly slow
<verbose> i've never really had a problem with java's slowness, but i usually don't use huge java apps...cause they're slow :P
<pluma> verbose: figures. But it's the first distro that doesn't screw up my mouse. I don't know what driver it uses, but even after checking ALL available drivers on, e.g., Debian the mouse would still act quirky (random jumping etc).
<mistform> kk, I just had to use Sudo to write to the /opt/ directory
<verbose> pluma: did you change the battery in it before you installed ubuntu?
<bruenig> azureus has such great features but the java cripples it
<pluma> verbose: Nope. No battery. It's a cable one.
<pluma> verbose: Logitech optical with cable.
<sapaki> i need help with installing ubuntu on a laptop
<verbose> pluma: weird, is it running through a kvm or something?
<pluma> verbose: yepp
<sid6000> Hi guys. Is there anyone here that might help me with getting KDE apps working in gnome?
<bruenig> !tell sid6000 about anyone
<verbose> pluma: that sucks, i have a bunch of usb mice for just that reason...this old kvm doesn't like mine either
<pluma> verbose: However, Ubuntu recognised it instantly. With the other distros even trying all drivers manually didn't work.
<verbose> pluma: ironically though i had more issues in windows than linux
<sid6000> bruenig: heh. I see.
<verbose> pluma: how odd
<Flannel> sid6000: shouldn't be any problems, just apt-get and go.
<verbose> sid6000: if you apt-get install them they will install the dependencies automagically
<sid6000> Flannel: sure, and that's usually how it goes with me.
<deltab> verbose: outer tracks nowadays have more sectors than inner tracks, so no reason to presume they'll be slower
<sid6000> However, my most recent installations all consistently fail.
<sid6000> All KDE dependencies are installed, but KDE apps, when launched, complain about "DCOPServer", among other things.
<verbose> deltab: it's not about sectors, it's about less seeking cause the closer to the inside you are the less you have to travel each spin
<sid6000> And, despite confirming that these various services are running, the KDE apps do not work.
<pluma> verbose: Ubuntu feels a bit too user-friendly sometimes (this is after about a week of using it). I mean that in the same sense I mean it for WinXP.
<pluma> verbose: Also I've come to realise I loathe KDE. GNOME is so much prettier.
<SillyZ> i dont think pretty has anything to do with it, i feel more along the lines of it just actually works and not a bunch of apps jumbled together just for the sake of a 'desktop'
<Flannel> sid6000: you might try asking in #kubuntu, I'm not familiar with the DCOP server, but google seems to imply its nothing out of the ordinary for KDE (well, except being an error)
<cokeslut> Hello
<method|>  why does ubuntu and suse recognize my fat32 partition as having only 1 gig of free space when it has like 11 gigs of free space?
<cokeslut> out of interest
<Mportnoy> what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<deltab> verbose: travel from where?
<method|> kde vs. gnome
<bruenig> pluma, user friendliness also coexists with somebody who really wants to do stuff the hard way or expertly. Windows says we want all user friendliness even if that shuts out the people who want very specific things
<buzzygirl> Kubuntu is based on the KDE desktop
<pluma> SillyZ: I don't mean "pretty" in the eye-candy sense. It just feels less... cluttered up. Even after putting a couple of applets on the panels.
<method|> cool people use kubuntu
<method|> :D
<bruenig> kubuntu = slow
<HeavyJay> Yes
<HeavyJay> KDE for life.
<buzzygirl> Ubuntu is based on GNOME
<method|> bruenig: not true
<Flannel> surely you mean kool people.  And, language wars belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<method|> i always felt that kde was snappier than gnome
<method|> i honestly think its all mental tho
<sid6000> so, like
<bruenig> the only good part about kubuntu is that you get to watch the bouncing icon as all the programs load, in gnome you only get the loaded program
<buzzygirl> I like both for diff. reasons
<method|> kde's apps are better imo
<bruenig> kde apps are better certainly, the de isnt
<method|> i like the fact that kde is leaps and bounds of gnome with it comes to customization
<buzzygirl> Yeah, KDE has more apps I use
<method|> of=above
<verbose> deltab: from sector to sector...think of it as a race on a round track...do you want to be on the inside of the track or the outside
<pluma> bruenig: not true. You usually get a "Loading ..." (or whatever) in the task list.
<bruenig> I have never had something I wanted to customize that I couldn't
<buzzygirl> this is my first time here, I am a new Ubuntu user
<TheoMurpse> Hey I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it boots up past loading hardware drivers and starting kernel log, and makes a black screen, loads up that funky Ubuntu-maroon color background, then freezes with that round mouse pointer that looks a little like a clock...how can I fix this? Can I get to a command line and see what's going on?
<raal> how to uninstall software in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> pluma I meant that it loads up so much faster that you don't really get to watch that often. The bouncing icon, you always get to see that
<pluma> Folks, I'm talking about personal opinion here. This isn't supposed to become another holy war.
<method|> im installing suse now to complete my linux distro tour
<Flannel> raal: same way you installed it, via synaptic/add-remove/apt-get
<bruenig> raal, what are you trying to uninstall
<buzzygirl> method, which distro's your fave so far?
<method|> ive started with fedora, went to ubuntu, then freespire, now suse
<HeathenDan> how do i stop nautilus from opening a window when i insert a data disc?
<SillyZ> pluma agreed i was only stating personal opinion, flame me if necessary
<imme> Hello, does anyone know of a way to reset animals?
<imme> :D
<SillyZ> pmsgs welcomed
<method|> honestly fedora was, that doesnt mean that it was the best
<SillyZ> :D
<sapaki> i'm having the same problem thoeomprese
<method|> ubuntu was the easiest to use by far
<sapaki> what's up with that?
<SillyZ> agreed method|
<buzzygirl> I have used SuSE, Red Hat, Yellow Dog (for Mac) and now Ubuntu. Ubuntu is the best I've used so far for ease of use
<pluma> Reason #63521 I already like Linux better than any other OS I ever used: symlinks. So useful.
<deltab> verbose: whichever is closer to the next sector to be read
<Flannel> guys, take the Kubuntu vs Ubuntu discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bruenig> it pretty much stopped
<method|> i'll probably be going back to ubuntu because i honestly dont like rpms
<imme> Xubuntu 4 ever!
<imme> :D
<bruenig> lol
<verbose> deltab: the inside is faster than the outside...google it
<buzzygirl> I like Automatix and Synaptic, so much easier to install programs than it used to be
<gz1> Will ubuntu work if installed on the last 20gb of a 300gb HD?
<bruenig> uhoh, buzzy girl said the A word
<deltab> verbose: using what words?
<method|> yeah automatix and easyubuntu is awesome
<TheGame> wow
<imme> Does anyone know the Command Line program animals?
<bruenig> oh no, now it is being repeated
<TheGame> some1 want to help me with 915resolution
<buzzygirl> is "A" bad? Actually I have only used it once, to get XChat! He
<MarcN> imme: never hear of it.
<bruenig> mention automatix and that is grounds for being banned
<bruenig> or so it has been in the past
<buzzygirl> why?
<buzzygirl> I didn't know that
<TheGame> no1 here knows 915res?
<bruenig> it destroys your system apparently
<deltab> imme: animals - Traditional AI animal guessing engine using a binary tree DB
<bruenig> TheGame, no
<buzzygirl> Hmm?
<deltab> imme: that?
<TheGame> my go
<TheGame> d
<buzzygirl> right away, or eventually?
<imme> deltab: Yes
<method|> automatix never caused harm for any of my systems
<MarcN> imme: it guesses what animial you have in mind?
<imme> deltab: Do you by any chance know how to reset it?
<buzzygirl> Well, so far it works okay, I have far more use for Synaptic though
<imme> MarcN: Yes. :D I thaught it bad things. :D
<gz1> I had XP installed on the 300gb HD, installed ubuntu and there's no grub during boot...goes right to XP
<bruenig> buzzygirl, I use and have never had a problem although one of the anti-automatix claims is that they way it installs some of the software makes dist-upgrade not work so that would suck when edgy comes out, I guess we will see
<buzzygirl> I see
<buzzygirl> I'm getting a laptop soon, and will put Edgy on that, I won't on this 'puter, too old and slow probably
<pluma> I tried SuSE, Debian, Knoppix and Ubuntu so far. SuSE somehow just ticked me off (probably KDE's fault) and Debian's installation just overwhelmed me. Can't really say much about Knoppix. So far I like Ubuntu best, although Synaptic tends to feel a bit weird at times. I installed various applications and games that don't show up in the menu and can't be launched via /usr/bin/<app> (they just don't give any feedback when executed) though the descri
<sid6000> Could anyone tell me why I might be having this problem when starting Amarok under gnome:
<sid6000> "There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not read network connection list. Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<motorcitymadman> any help with this ?  (abiword:10967): GnomePrint-WARNING **: Could not create filter from description 'frgba': filter 'frgba' is unknown
<gz1> I remember a while back that Linux needs to be at the beginning of the HD....but I'm not sure about that.
<bruenig> the anti-automatix hatred has died down though, maybe the script has gotten better or they have changed something to placate the haters
<bruenig> gz1, thats not true
<buzzygirl> I see
<Flannel> No. bruenig, we just don't talk about it.
<Gun_Smoke> Synaptic  Package Manager will not start.. I tried starting it from add/move, and I tried starting it from system>admi>SPM.  It will ask for password and then fail.  This started yesterday.  Any ideas?
<buzzygirl> well, I will keep an eye on it.
<MarcN> gz1: did you let grub install?  Re-install xp afterwards?
<TheoMurpse> Hey I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it boots up past loading hardware drivers and starting kernel log, and makes a black screen, loads up that funky Ubuntu-maroon color background, then freezes with that round mouse pointer that looks a little like a clock...how can I fix this? It's completely frozen, I can't Ctrl-Alt-F* to get to a terminal to check on anything. Help!
<pluma> And, of course, Firefox still doesn't work as it should. And of course the thing that Firefox is part of the repository and thus doesn't update automatically, which kinda weirds me out.
<method|> one thing that i hate about kubuntu is that my lcd doesnt seem as bright and networkmanager seems broken
<method|> it doesnt save wep keys and the like
<buzzygirl> I have another older
<buzzygirl> oops
<buzzygirl> another older computer... thinking of trying out Xandros
<buzzygirl> But I really like Ubuntu a lot
<imme> I think I'll try deleting the animals.db file :D
<gz1> MarcN: well I installed from the iso and it installed, and then it said to reboot and remove the CD. It booted right to XP, no grub menu as I expected :()
<Flannel> gz1: you installed windows last?
<MarcN> gz1: is anything strange about how xp is installed on it?
<gz1> Flannel, no XP was already installed
<deltab> imme: yeah, /var/games/animals/animals.db
<Flannel> gz1: did you skip out on installing grub then?
<Flannel> gz1: Anyway, this should help regardles: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gz1> MarcN: not that I can think of....this is a brand new comp, brand new 300GB Sata drive
<MarcN> gz1: no install problems/messages?
<BlueEagle> gz1: Have you also got IDE drive(s) on your machine=
<BlueEagle> ?
<pluma> Is there a way to find out which physical HDD is mounted to what directory?
<gz1> BlueEagle: yes a second 80GB IDE
<BlueEagle> pluma: mount w/o arguments
<verbose> pluma: mount
<MarcN> pluma: df
<marcus__> hiya
<BlueEagle> gz1: Then that's your problem.
<imme> deltab: I did a "man animals", had to think of that one earlier... :S
<BlueEagle> gz1: Did you use the live cd?
<buzzygirl> hi marcus_
<bandaid> I have a problem, the install window is too big and I can't get past the language menu because I can't see the next button (which i am assuming exists)
<gz1> MarcN: first attempt at the install failed but I think it had to do with a dirty CD drive. Ran a cd cleaner and the second one worked.
<pluma> BlueEagle: Ta.
<gz1> BlueEagle: LiveCD yes
<SillyZ> try tabbing to the 'forward' button and hit enter
<gz1> BlueEagle: I'm running that now....
<bandaid> is there a way to make the window smaller
<gz1> BlueEagle: btw, they should have Xchat or irssi installed on the liveCD ;)
<BlueEagle> gz1: getting solution for you
<BlueEagle> gz1: isn't irssi on there? o.O
<pluma> Also, is there a documentation of Ubuntu's directory structure? Tends to vary with distros a bit, so I figured the distro might be the most reliable place to look for a proper documentations.
<marcus__> okay i installed the ati glx and it only gives me info. do i need to install the other thing too? plus what are the advantages of 3d acceleration other than xgl?
<Gun_Smoke> Synaptic  Package Manager will not start.. I tried starting it from add/move, and I tried starting it from system>admi>SPM.  It will ask for password and then fail.  This started yesterday.  Any ideas?
<Gun_Smoke> And is Edgy worth getting yet?  I've heard it still has few bugs?
<SillyZ> ya i have noticed, that ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu all seem to go for the highest posisble resolution
<VikJES> bandaid: I wonder if the CTRL-ALT-+ works in the LiveCD
<SillyZ> try ctrl + alt + - key on numpad
<deltab> imme: strace -e file animals  is another way
<buzzygirl> need to go... good evening, all (or morning)
<verbose> pluma: man hier
<TheGame> 915resolution doesnt work right
<BlueEagle> gz1: are you booting off the IDE or sata drive?
<oem> hello all
<MarcN> pluma: it follows the debian file structure.  /usr/share/doc/ usually has helpful stuff
<TheGame> it only works if i restart gnome
<pluma> verbose: ta
<TheGame> not on boot up
<TheGame> does anyone know how to fix this problem
<gz1> BlueEagle: SATA
<BlueEagle> gz1: You might need to change that and then edit your /boot/grub/device.map file
<bandaid> ok I'll try that
<BlueEagle> gz1: ie. your grub might be installed on the ide drive.
<bandaid> is there an IRC client on the live CD
<method|> suse is really slick
<Flannel> bandaid: GAIM, and irssi
<bandaid> ok sweet
<BlueEagle> gz1: another alternative is to re-install grub and put it on (hd1)
<bandaid> rebooting to live now
<bandaid> i'll be back if I still have trouble
<method|> bootup is faster than ubuntu too
<DShepherd> method|: kool
<bcron> hilom_gurl, I can't get the terminal to launch... anyone know how to fix that?
<oem> I have a QuickCam logitech, is there any program in linux ubuntu that I can use for it, since logitec do not provide a driver for linux?
<MarcN> method|: you choose a distro based on boot time?
<bcron> lol... I meant to say Hi, ...
<BlueEagle> gz1: if you choose the former you might also need to remap the drives to get windows to boot at all.
<BlueEagle> gz1: if you do the latter you should probably be ok with the menu.lst you've got.
<ClayG> is there anything remotley like cooledit?
<oem> I have a QuickCam logitech, is there any program in linux ubuntu that I can use for it, since logitec do not provide a driver for linux?
<gz1> Blueeagle: ok let me try to (re)install grub...I want the Sata drive to be the main one.
<SillyZ> well so far, checked out ubuntu(gnome), kubuntu(kde), now installing xubuntu just for giggles
<gz1> oem: ekiga
<Madpilot> ClayG, what is "CoolEdit" designed to edit?
<BlueEagle> gz1: Are you comfortable with setting up a chroot environment?
<rixth> I want a good browser. Firefox is bloated. Opera looks ugly. Any suggestions?
<oem> glz: you mean a program name ekiga?
<oem> where can I download it?
<Madpilot> rixth, epiphany
<beshy> rixth: epiphany
<rixth> Madpilot, beshy won't it have the same problems as Firefox?
<Madpilot> oem, ekiga is already installed in Dapper. Go Applications->Internet->Ekiga
<BlueEagle> rixth: if opera looks ugly you are free to install different skins on it. :)
<ClayG> Madpilot: mp3s and other audio files
<Madpilot> rixth, it's far less bloated
<beshy> rixth: the ony resemblance is it uses gecko to render too
<keithhhh> ole ole
<Madpilot> ClayG, try audacity
<gz1> oem: gnomemeeting.org or something like that it's a video conferencing tool, linux spotted my logitech camera without problems.
<method|> [9:22]  <rixth> I want a good browser. Firefox is bloated. Opera looks ugly. Any suggestions?
<Mportnoy> How can I enable the Windows key on ubuntu Dapper ?
<method|> opera ugly?
<MarcN> rixth: try the command line browsers for small size (lynx, links, w3m).
<method|> pssssssh
<beshy> gecko isn't what makes ff bloated ;)
<Madpilot> gz1, Ekiga is Gnome-meeting renamed
<Ych> what about ff is bloated?
<rixth> BlueEagle, it's the fact it is based on QT, the menus & right click menus are really ugly, you can't theme those
<ClayG> I tried it, but it didn't seem to want to let me just take 20 seconds out and save it as another file, save times were HORRIBLE
<beshy> firefox 2 seems much snappier than ff 1.5 though
<rixth> Ych, it's slow, so it must be bloated.
<Ych> ah ok
<rixth> I have a better browsing experience using IE.
<beshy> my tabs load instantly
<Ych> its fast for me
<beshy> its like a new world
<MarcN> Mportnoy: System->Pref->Keyboard (and keyboards shortcuts)
<ClayG> but I'll give it another whirl, i think it needed plugins to handle mp3's.  And that makes since, it's not like mp3s are one of the most common formats around
<ClayG> lol
<rixth> Hmm, I'll check it out. I was using Minefield a while back
<gz1> Blueeagle: chrooted environment? not really...I started setting up one in freebsd a while back but got discouraged. ;)
<Ych> how about mozilla?
<oem> madpilot: ekiga is a video conferencing only, I cannot capture a picture, record a video at all from there.
<Ych> ugliest browser ive seen...
<Ych> lol
<beshy> Ych: the definition of bloat
<Ych> and ugly
<beshy> its like opera only uglier
<beshy> o.O
<imme> deltab: What does it exactly do? "strace -e file animals", is the animals.db a file with multiple system calls or something like that:S?
<sid6000> say, ClayG
<Ych> <nubber> so my choices are a diseased crack whore (IE), a ball-busting advertising exec (opera), a 400-pound hairy woman (mozilla), and a needy money grubbing model (firefox)...
<sid6000> err
<Ych> a good bash quote on the topic
<verbose> Ych: opera doesn't have the adds anymore
<sid6000> ClayG: why not try running CoolEdit under the vmware player?
<Ych> i know
<verbose> it is the supreme browser these days
<Ych> but still
<verbose> all hail
<Ych> hmmm
<beshy> nothing about opera is supreme ;P
<Ych> i dunno
<rast4> Ok I'm still having a Samba issue. Here is the problem. I can access a Win2k3 Server from my ubuntu laptop, it asks for my username/pass and then it lets me connect. I can also view my workgroup and see all of my XP machines, but I can't, for the life of me, get it to connect to an XP machine.
<Ych> i never know whether to use opera or ff
<Ych> opera has all the features
<verbose> beshy: use it and compare
<deltab> imme: animals accesses that file, and strace tells you when it does so
<BlueEagle> gz1: Well you'll need to mount the partition(s) on which ubuntu is installed and then bind-mount the /dev and /proc filesystems then simply run sudo chroot /path/to/installed/linux/
<BlueEagle> gz1: It's really not hard
<Ych> ff is more compact
<beshy> verbose: I installed it off the canonical repositories a few weeks ago
<beshy> it made me want to vomit
<BlueEagle> gz1: Unless ofcourse you've got the alternate install cd.
<Ych> what i like about opera are things like resume last session
<BlueEagle> gz1: that will repair grub for you iirc.
<beshy> firefox2 has tht
<beshy> :)
<verbose> beshy: well, you are the problem then, not opera...NEXT
<Ych> where?
<Ych> oh
<Ych> 2
<Ych> missed that part
<Ych> hmmm
<beshy> verbose: opera isnt a browser - it's a web suite. end of story.
<Ych> so when is the final release of 2?
<beshy> late october
<beshy> its in edgy now
<Ych> hmmm
<Ych> have to use opera til then...
<Ych> opera also has better shortcuts
<rast4> Samba gurus, anyone?
<Ych> keyboard and mouse
<sapaki> i can't install ubuntu from the live cd's any ideas why
<Ych> better navigability
<Flannel> sapaki: try the alternate ISOs
<Ych> however a major con is the bookmarks toolbar
<Ych> or lack thereof
<verbose> Ych: use the personal bar
<beshy> I'm happy to say I've converted the last opera user I know to firefox :] 
<BlueEagle> rixth: You can theme the icons on the menu and the menus. And it should be possible to install a different QT theme to fix the menus.
<Gun_Smoke> Synaptic  Package Manager will not start.. I tried starting it from add/move, and I tried starting it from system>admi>SPM.  It will ask for password and then fail.  This started yesterday.  Any ideas?
<TheoMurpse> I do a Ubuntu boot with option "(recovery mode)" and it freezes at IPv6 over IP4 tunneling driver. How can I get past this?
<Ych> well anyway
<sapaki> msg/ flannel what is wrong with those cd's
<Ych> i came here to ask a completely different question
<Ych> but i forgot what it was now
<Flannel> sapaki: nothing.  Some hardware doesnt like the desktop (live) CD
<imme> deltab: Can you do strace on most programs or only simple ones?
<BlueEagle> rixth: btw how much are you looking at the menus to be annoyed by their apperances. :)
<gz1> Blueeagle: hmmm....I should be ok if I do "Using the LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader" and putting grub on the MBR...right?
<beshy> imme: throw any program you want at it
<Flannel> sapaki: another thing is that you mightve burned the CD too quickly, try again at 4x.
<rixth> BlueEagle, the toolbar at the top looking nothing like anything else, as I have custom fonts on everything.
<rixth> But Opera doesn't take heed.
<deltab> imme: any, except setuid ones
<playtime3> If I have windows XP running on my laptop and wish to install ubuntu can i make it as a due boot?
<TheoMurpse> playtime3: yes
<Flannel> !tell playtime3 about dualboot
<deltab> imme: it's useful for seeing what programs are doing, what files they access, etc.
<imme> deltab: yeah, I wrote it down.
<imme> :D
<playtime3> thanks Flannel
<imme> deltab: I kind of keep track of my powerfull commands in ubuntu... :P like "ps -ef"(if i'm not mistaking now)...
<BlueEagle> gz1: yes. the installation should have detected your windows install and will chainload it fine.
<BlueEagle> gz1: the problem is that grub gets confused which drive is hd0 and hd1 when there are both sata and pata disks present.
<deltab> imme: do you know about pstree?
<gz1> BlueEagle: ok I'll hopefully see you guys on the flip side...thanks :)
<band-aid> ok I'm back in here, I made it past the language screen but now I can't pass the map screen because I can't tab to the next button. the ctrl + alt + - didn't do anything
<imme> deltab: Now I do. :P
<imme> deltab: nice...
<SillyZ> did ya try the + KEY on the numpad
<playtime3> Flannel the link u given me from ubotu doesnt work
<SillyZ> not the + or - key next to the 0 zero key, the ones on the numeric pad
<monteiro> i cant find no option to add micro in the mixer with my intel , anyone knows how to add it ?
<Flannel> playtime3: which one?
<imme> deltab: Thanks for the tips, I'm off now, got to teach animals. :P
<Flannel> playtime3: oh, hmm.  Remove the "howto" from the end
<playtime3> This one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<band-aid> neither the + nor the - worked
<Fensta> anyone kow when there will be an upgrade for the newest kernel?
<playtime3> ohhh ok
<SillyZ> setup windows, install it, setup linux, install grub or lilo, done
<Ych> whats a good chess program?
<BlueEagle> fensta: I am guessing "right after it's put in the repos" :p
<band-aid> is there a next button or anything on the map page of the installer?
<SillyZ> there 'was' a chess server program for linux at one time, kinda like a mud but involved chess
<SillyZ> dont recall the name of it
<playtime3> Its working now :)
<Ych> lol k
<Gun_Smoke> The Disks Manager will not finish starting up.. It just hangs.. Synaptic wont launch, what is going on?
<waspius> anyone know how i can check why my applications are running slownly?
<BlueEagle> fensta: The delay between the release of a new kernel and it being made avail in the repos is caused by the fact that ubuntu kernels have got several patches applied. Takes some time to apply and test those.
<BlueEagle> (afaik)
<Fensta> ok
<BlueEagle> fensta: However you are free to compile your own kernel with sources released on kernel.org.
<uber_mort> Hey all, I've written a config utility to get new Linux users connected to my campus network.  I've been testing it and found out that the DHCP lease they get expires after so many hours.  A lot of newbies won't know what to do when this happens, is there a way to get an infinite DHCP lease, or auto renew?
<SillyZ> how does the xfce packages compare to say the gnome packages, in numbers?
<band-aid> Is there a way I can get my resolution above 640 X 480?
<band-aid> that way i can see all my windows
<BlueEagle> fensta: so the answer is partly "as soon as a new kernel is released on kernel.org" but that assumes that you are comfortable compiling your own kernel.
<Fensta> heh
<Fensta> indeed im not ;-P
<Fensta> so I shall wait
<SillyZ> anyone know if i can run gnome or kde based applications in xfce ?
<deltab> band-aid: Systems / Preferences / Screen Resolution
<uber_mort> band-aid: There are a few ways.  If you're famailiar with editing the xorg.conf file you can do that, or you can use the utility that comes with gnome.  Unfortunately I use KDE so I can't help ya on that one ;)
<BlueEagle> fensta: Also, unless you know that you need a new kernel or there are some critical security holes in the one you've got that you are unable to work around then you don't need to upgrade your kernel. :)
<uber_mort> band-aid: But it looks like deltab can :)
<_azrael> SillyZ: You should be able to with no issues.
<jan> SillZ yes i believe so
<SillyZ> thanks _azrael
<Fensta> ya.. I have just heard that some drivers I need to work might work with the new kernel
<rixth> Wow, Bon Echo is way faster
<band-aid> where would that .conf file be located?
<jan> <<< is having problems with some networking issues
<javiolo> uber_mort I think you can put how long the dhcp session is going to be
<deltab> band-aid: /etc/X11
<uber_mort> band-aid: /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I'd suggest using the tool in Systems / Preferences / Screen Resolution
<BlueEagle> sillyz: when you install a gnome or kde app in xubuntu it will install any dependencies it requires. There is no problem running a KDE app in xfce however it will in most cases load various KDE libraries (mainly QT and Arts). These take up additional memory and Arts can in some cases mess with your sound.
<band-aid> whenever I click on that, it won't let me change it
<jan> certain of my computers are coming up with IP addresses that are not assigned by the router
<marc_> Have a problem with USB WL54G wireless adapter (Chipset is ZyDAS Zd1211b)
<uber_mort> javiolo: I'll check it, thanks
<BlueEagle> sillyz: Gnome applications however use GTK which is the same widget set as XFCE afaik.
<marc_> lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDas Bus 001 Devide 001: IS 0000:0000 so it sees the USD adapter OK
<rast4> can someone tell me the syntax to add users to Samba?
<marc_> I can see the module loaded lsmod shows zd1211 206624 0 usbcore 130692 3 zd1211,usbhid,uhci_hcd BUT
<marc_> iwconfig shows - lo no wireless extensions - there is nothing obvious in dmsg please help it is making me nuts
<BlueEagle> jan: Are those computers set up to recieve IP from a DHCP server?
<javiolo> uber_mort www.dhcp-handbook.com/dhcp_faq.html
<marc_> anyon have any ideas?
<deltab> marc_: des it show up as an interface?
<jan> Blueeagle yes and they do receive them, that is to so i can ping them using the router assigned address but when i use ifconfig a "wrong" number shows
<BlueEagle> marc_: might be needing firmware for the device.
<marc_> deltab: no nothing there
<BlueEagle> jan: Have you got another machine on the network that is also running a dhcp server?
<jan> Blueeagle i do not believe so
<rast4> is it me or am I thinking that out of everyone in here, no one is proficient in Samba?
<BlueEagle> jan: You can believe in church on sunday. In here we _know_!! (j/k) :p
<jan> hehehehe
<oscur0matic> hey guys.... :(
<jan> sorry ....
<oscur0matic> look at this.
<oscur0matic> setting mode to 1024x768x32
<oscur0matic> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<qbit_> anyone know how to get mp3 support in amarok?
<uber_mort> javiolo: I can't seem to find anything about specifying a lease time
<jan> Blueeagle i suspected it may have something to do with vmplayer at one point
<oscur0matic> Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<band-aid> arrrgghhh this is frustrating
<SillyZ> oh im in love! xfce
<javiolo> uber_mort search on tha page for expire
<SillyZ> lightweight, easy on the eyes, most definatly whats going to go onto the laptop
<band-aid> is there a way I can resize the installer window, the keyboard shortcuts don't work
<ClayG> does frostwire crash on anyone else lately?
<band-aid> and I can't drag it to make it any smaler
<BlueEagle> jan: Which IP does ipconfig report and which IP did you expect to find?
<CarNagE__> oscur0matic: Mistakenly, there are three unused inpput devices configured in your xorg.conf, remove them by removing the corresponding "InputDecive" sections and the three entries in your screen configuration
<CarNagE__> They are named like wacom, stylus and eraser, iirc
<uber_mort> javiolo: What page?
<unio> it works :D
<CarNagE__> Attached you can find a comment "Only for pocket pc"
<javiolo> uber_mort www.dhcp-handbook.com/dhcp_faq.html
<jimmygoon> whats the chances of firefox some day not clearing the clipboard when we exit the program?
<jan> Blueeagle ..... ifconfig reports as follows at the moment (but this changes on reboot) ... usb1 169.254.116.171 (this is the strange one) and wlan0 reports 10.1.1.8 and this is a router assigned address
<unio> one more question though... i can't install any .deb packages; "Package Installer" gives an error on each one: "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: <blah>", what's wrong?
<BlueEagle> jimmygoon: As soon as someone implements that feature. FF is open source you you are free to do it yourself. :)
<BlueEagle> jan: Is the netmask for the strange address something like 255.0.0.0?
<unio> hey, jramsey -- it works now (i'm the person you helped with the username root thing)
<jramsey> in sharing ubuntu folders with windows xp, xp is prompting for username and password; is this my ubuntu username/password?
<jramsey> unio, good to hear it!!
<jan> its 255.255.0.0
<BlueEagle> jan: Have you got a wired ethernet card on your computer?
<ReggyLove> how can read from a FAT partion, im running the liveCD Ubuntu
<jimmygoon> BlueEagle: I would if I could man, I specialize in PHP right now but as soon as I finish a few projects here... linux programming is my next goal ;)
<verbose> jramsey: you have to set a samba password with smbpasswd
<jan> yes i have both
<Flannel> !tell jramsey about samba
<BlueEagle> jan: Not sure why it would be reported as usb1 instead of eth0 but..
<Flannel> jramsey: it's explained on the bottom half of that page
<jan> none of themn seem relkated to usb1 which i do not recognise at all
<BlueEagle> jan: You can always remove it if you find an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces
<oscur0matic> CarNagE__ thank you very much!
<oscur0matic> gonna look for that file =)
<jramsey> verbose, txs i'll do some reading
<DBO> ***ATTENTION USERS*** For anyone who has recently experienced a issue with synaptic not launching and fixed it with the symlink method, or is currently experiencing this issue, please join #ubuntu-xgl now, we are starting a fix it session in 10 minutes
<CarNagE__> You're welcome :)
<jan> Blueagle ty will go check
<SillyZ> anyone had any experience with the partitioning tool in ubuntu, in resizing ntfs partitions?
<unio> i can't install any .deb packages; "Package Installer" gives an error on each one: "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: <blah>", what's wrong?
<BlueEagle> unio: did you see what dbo just wrote?
<BlueEagle> unio: it was prefixed with ***ATTENTION USERS***
<jan> Blueeagle usb1 does not appear in that file
<unio> i did, but i didn't realise it had anything to do with me heh (ubuntu/linux noob >_<)
<BlueEagle> unio: When someone makes that big an effort to get someones attention it might be prudent to give it. :)
<mooseman447> hey anyboy know what /usr/bin/dpkg error code 1 is?
<BlueEagle> unio: :D
<jramsey> verbose, is the computer_name in smbpasswd -a -m computer_name the windows computer name?
<DBO> unio, are you a compiz user?
<BlueEagle> jan: Hmm.
<BlueEagle> jan: does lsusb list anything remotely looking like eth or net?
<unio> Compiz?
<unio> DBO: i guess not :P
<DBO> unio, then it doesnt effect you
<DBO> please continue your support here =)
<BlueEagle> dbo: is the libvte compiz only?
<DBO> BlueEagle, well its in the compiz repos, so only compiz users are effected
<BlueEagle> dbo: ahh I see. Thanks
<band-aid> If I install ATI drivers while using a Live CD will they overwrite my windows drivers and mess everything up?
<BlueEagle> unio: I'll need to know what <blah> is if I'm going to have a chance helping you.
<BlueEagle> unio: feel free to use !pastebin if it's a lot of text.
<unio> BlueEagle: it's different stuff depending on what i'm trying to install
<jan> Blueeagle not as such but it does list this .... Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<jan>  which is actually wlan0
<unio> currently, on GCC 4.x, it's "cpp 4.0"
<BlueEagle> unio: You're attempting to apt-get install gcc?
<unio> BlueEagle: yes
<BlueEagle> jan: O'rly?
<BlueEagle> unio: Did you contemplate installing the build-essential package?
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<unio> >_<
* unio lost you 
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jimmygoon> quit
<jan> Blueagle and also Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0502 Genesys Logic, Inc. GL620USB GeneLink USB-USB Bridge
<jan>  which i do not recognise
<BlueEagle> jan: head to the pastebin site and put up your iwconfig and lsusb output please.
<jan> blueagle will do
<TheGame> can some1 tell me what the font name is on the gnome-look.org website
<unio> thank you FirstStrike :)
<TheGame> im not sure if its arial or not
<unio> it's looking like it's helping, :P
<FirstStrike> yes
<FirstStrike> that's one of the first things you should always install
<jramsey> verbose, i got it txs for ur help
<FirstStrike> the sudo aptitude search stuffhere feature is helpful as well
<javiolo> is there any command to show what services are running ?
<javiolo> not ps
<FirstStrike> top perhaps?
<javiolo> for example ssh
<playtime3> I have just install swat already where do i go to find it?
<Chrono86> hey guys, has anybody been able to download flash? whenever I try at ANY time over the last year or so the linux download from macromedia always slows to a halt
<FirstStrike> uh
<FirstStrike> i downloaded it yesterday
<javiolo> !flash
<band-aid> how do I change my screen resolution
<Chrono86> this happened to me on suse as well...the download starts then slows down to nothing
<BlueEagle> where did ubotu go? o.O
<Flannel> he'll be back
<FirstStrike> band-aid: system > preferences > screen resolution
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Chrono86> would somebody be able to send me the file?
<unio> whoa
<band-aid> how do I change my screen resolution
<playtime3> I have just install SWAT with synaptic package manager already where do i go to open SWAT?
<unio> did anyone else notice that? like 50 people left =O
<BlueEagle> chrono86: did ubotu send you a /msg ?
<jramsey> yep
<newbie-too> Newbie question: I have Ubuntu 5.1, Alexandria 0.6.1, and an unmodified cuecat. Suggestions to make them get along?
<Chrono86> thanks!
<unio> YAY!
<BlueEagle> chrono86: did you have a look at http://www.brc.tamus.edu/swat/doc.html ?
<unio> gcc works now =D
<unio> thank you so much :)
<Chrono86> thanks firststrike!
<BlueEagle> chrono86: that's the first link that pops up when I google for: swat documentation
<FirstStrike> yep
<johnny> does anyone know why mupen64 wont load any n64 roms?
<FirstStrike> unio: that's a netsplit
<playtime3> I have just install SWAT with synaptic package manager already where do i go to open SWAT? Anyone?
<johnny> i've tried opening a couple and none of them work
<Madpilot> !ping
<unio> FirstStrike: ah
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<BlueEagle> chrono86: make that http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/doc/Software_manuals/samba/swat/help/welcome.html which should be relevant.
<johnny> is there a special way im suppose to install it?
<Payton_Byrd> Hello.  Can anyone help me with a question about upgrading LIBC6 on Ubuntu 6.06?
<unio> i'm going to go now for a bit, get used to this new fangled thang, i'll be back later though :)
<unio> later
<jramsey> Payton_Byrd, ask
<BlueEagle> chrono86: and ignore the links I posted.
<javiolo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlueEagle> playtime3: make that http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/doc/Software_manuals/samba/swat/help/welcome.html which should be relevant.
<Chrono86> um...where do my irc downloads go in linux haha
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell chrono86 about flash
<Chrono86> I'm following the installing 32bit firefox and flash method right now
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell payton_byrd about anyone
<FirstStrike> Chrono86: what client are you using?
<Chrono86> xchat
<Payton_Byrd> I'll bite.  How do I "ask".  I'm not familiar with irc #ubuntu etiquett.
<FirstStrike> /home/username/.xchat2/downloads
<jramsey> Payton_Byrd, just ask your question
<TheGame> any1 know whats the best looking font
<TheGame> for ubuntu
<FirstStrike> Payton_Byrd: just ask your question. include as much information as possible so we can better help you.
<FirstStrike> if it's a long error make sure you use pastebin
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: Well describing the problem you are experiencing might be a good idea. Also error messages are helpful. :)
<Chrono86> well it seems my downloads go into .xchat2/downloads...where is that folder...
<FirstStrike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<FirstStrike> Chrono86: i just told you
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: ie. stuff that will enable us to identify the cause of the problem.
<FirstStrike> it's in your home folder
<FirstStrike> hit ctrl + h in nautilus to show hidden files/folders
<Chrono86> ahhh THAT's how you see hidden files...I've been wondering tha tfor a long time now
<FirstStrike> if you go into edit > preferences you can enabled it permanentliy
<FirstStrike> enable*
<Chrono86> thanks
<Payton_Byrd> I am trying to install Monodevelop 0.11 from the meeby.net repository.  It requires the latest mono-comon, which requires libc6-2.3.6-6, but the repositories don't have that version.
<BlueEagle> chrono86: You've also got an option in your view menu that sais "CTRL+H Show hidden files"
<jan> BlueEagle .... http://pastebin.ca/139737
<Payton_Byrd> So, my question is, "How do I install libc6-2.3.6-6 (or greater)"?
<BlueEagle> jan: You're right. That does look weird.
<johnny> whats a good n64 emulator?
<redsoxfan90> help help
<redsoxfan90> i just got my ubuntu cd in the mail
<redsoxfan90> and im installing it
<jan> BlueEagle ty ty ty i have been driiving myself nuts trying to understand it
<BlueEagle> johnny: that would be an emulator that is able to accuratly emulate a nintendo 64 and play all you throw at it.
<FirstStrike> sorry, i can't help you cause you're a redsox fan.
<FirstStrike> >:P
<johnny> i need a name of one BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> johnny: then ask for it.
<johnny> i have mupen64
<johnny> but it doesnt open any roms
<newbie-too> I am trying to get my unmodded cuecat to work as a barcode scanner for Alexandria 0.6.1 on Ubuntu 5.10 but (checking in the terminal window) I only seem to be getting the complete encryted data stream. Question: Does Ubuntu have a cuecat decoder included? If yes  do I have to "install or activate it".
<mlbb> k
<mlbb> back
<mlbb> new name ;)
<mlbb> question
<mlbb> i have winxp, will i be able to get my wireless drivers after i finishing installing ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> you shouldn't have to install any drivers
<mlbb> nice :)
<mlbb> ok next question
<FirstStrike> although it may or may not work out of the box.
<FirstStrike> i've seen a lot of people with wifi problems
<mlbb> prepare my disk space it says resize ide1 master partition #1 hda1 and used freed space or??
<jan> BlueEagle any ideas???
<johnny> do you know of one BlueEagle
<doug_> anyone know how to use knetworkmanager for wireless networks on an intel 2200 card?
<FirstStrike> if you're dual booting then you want to resize and leave the current partition intact
<FirstStrike> otherwise you're going to wipe out your windows install
<mlbb> i only have 256 mb not enough to dual boot..
<BlueEagle> johnny: No, I do not. :)
<mlbb> yet..
<BlueEagle> jan: Not really.
<FirstStrike> uhh
<FirstStrike> does your windows partition consume your entire hard drive?
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: try this on a terminal: apt-cache show libc6|grep Version:
<FirstStrike> because you could use something like partitionmagic to resize it so you have space for ubuntu
<HellDragon> FirstStrike: S
<mlbb> um below the "prepare disk space" it says" new partition size 71%
<FirstStrike> HellDragon: T
<HellDragon> :o
<Payton_Byrd> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt# apt-cache show libc6|grep Version:
<Payton_Byrd> Version: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<Payton_Byrd> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt#
<mlbb> first strike?
<FirstStrike> mlbb: 71% isn't going to help us help you. we need the size of your hard drive, how much space remains, etc. to help you.
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: That is the same version I've got and the newest one in the repository. If you need a newer build then you will probably have to build it yourself. However if you rebuild your libc you may end up breaking a lot of applications.
<mlbb> can't be much...
<mlbb> i have games like battlefield 2 on winxp
<mlbb> and its only 256 mb
<mlbb> fills up fast.
<FirstStrike> wait wait
<FirstStrike> 256 GB
<FirstStrike> not mb
<johnny> can i download a windows n64 emulator to my linux partition and use wine to run it?
<FirstStrike> a 256 mb drive wouldn't even hold windows xp
<FirstStrike> 1000 MB = 1 GB
<mlbb> then its gb..
<Payton_Byrd> Well, that probably explains why none of the repositories are publishing monodevelop 0.11 nor any of the latest versions of mono-common.
<BlueEagle> firststrike: Don't you know that the new disk space requirements are listed as %. That's bloat ware for you. No matter how big your drive is the app still takes up 25% :p
<FirstStrike> lol
<mlbb> so should i click erase entire disk ide1 master (hda) and use free space?
<FirstStrike> no
<FirstStrike> not unless you want to lose everything on your windows drive
<jramsey> Payton_Byrd, sudo apt-get install mono will not do what you want?
<FirstStrike> er windows partition*
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: That would be a good explination.
<Payton_Byrd> It does not get me the version of mono necessary to install monodevelop 0.11.
<mlbb> first strike
<mlbb> i want to as long as i can get my wifi on ubuntu :)
<Payton_Byrd> This is really not cool.
<FirstStrike> well, if you want to erase everything then yes do that.
<mlbb> but will the wifi work?
<FirstStrike> that will remove windows and all of your files and install ubuntu on a clean disk
<Payton_Byrd> OK, how could I go about building libc6?
<FirstStrike> not knowing anything about your wifi card i can't say
<FirstStrike> you need to provide more details
<mlbb> how can i check my wifi card?
<mlbb> well the dis is already in my laptop :)
<mlbb> so ill use google.
<mlbb> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2570
<mlbb> thats the exact 1
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: As a general rule the packages in the repositories are stable. Afaik monodevelop is not all that stable. If you really really want bleeding edge (read: broken) then there are other distros for you. You can also try to use Ubuntu Edgy (#ubuntu+1) which is the development version of the next release. It will however probably not work very well.
<jramsey> Payton_Byrd, try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186570
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: Another alternative is Gentoo (which I do not recomend for a desktop system)
<FirstStrike> mlbb: that card is supported
<mlbb> http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/7111.jpg it has a wifi button
<johnny> Does anyone know a good n64 emulator?
<mlbb> so my wifi will work on ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> yes
<mlbb> sweet
<mlbb> :)
<mlbb> so
<mlbb> erate entire disc..
<jan> payton-byrd if you want to do things like this it might be worth considering setting up a virtual machine as a play pen
<mlbb> erase
<FirstStrike> yea
<mlbb> gonna click it :)
<FirstStrike> a lot of people new to linux like to dual boot but if you want to jump right in go for it.
<FirstStrike> you might miss it at first
<Madpilot> mlbb, please use one line per sentence - don't overuse your Enter key... thanks
<mlbb> first strike.
<mlbb> i can dual boot later.
<mlbb> not gonna worry about it
<mlbb> i have my winxp cd still :)
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<newbie-too> does anyone here use a cuecat?
<Payton_Byrd> This box is my playpen.
<_Hero> newbie question here
<FirstStrike> well, have fun with ubuntu mlbb. the first time i ran it i spent a good week just customizing it how i wanted it.
<FirstStrike> you've got a lot more freedom then you have with windows.
<_Hero> How do I install a package? I have the server install, so no GUI.
<dougie187> but it works great the first time you install it
<mlbb> ty for the help :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b AnI!*@adsl-75-28-*.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<mlbb> its installing
<jan> BlueEagle, pls dont take this as a hassle .... is there anything you can help me with or should i seek help elsewhere?
<FirstStrike> _Hero: a deb package?
<dougie187> Does anyone know how to use knetworkmanager with wireless?
<FirstStrike> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<_Hero> that looks familiar
<BlueEagle> jan: I really can not see where that usb1 device comes from. However I do not think it will be a big deal since it's not connected anywhere.
<_Hero> I set the server up 6 months ago and haven't done anything to it since
<jan> payten_byrd ok .... just that a vm machine can bused without borking you basic situation
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude install stuffhere to get things off aptitude
<FirstStrike> make sure you do sudo aptitude update first though to update your sources
<jan> BlueEagle ok ty .... just hate mysteries lol
<_Hero> aptitude?
<FirstStrike> it's similar to apt-get if you've used that
<_Hero> apt-get
<_Hero> that's what I used before
<jramsey> jan, did you install the wireless tools pkg?
<FirstStrike> then, sudo apt-get install blah
<dougie187> should you always use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<jan> jramsey no
<FirstStrike> it doesn't matter which you use; but if you use one, stick to it.
<FirstStrike> don't switch between apt-get and aptitude
<dougie187> ok
<_Hero> ahh
<_Hero> its working
<_Hero> I love computers that 'work'
<mlbb> lol
<_Hero> thanks
<jramsey> jan, if you want to dig, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<dougie187> ok. so i need some help getting knetworkmanager to work with my wireless card if anyone knows how.
<pluma> I'm beginning to develop an intense dislike for Java on Linux.
<FirstStrike> hmm
<jan> jramsey what is the package name?
<FirstStrike> java hasn't given me any issues
<lmosher> anyone here use qdvdauthor?
<_Hero> uh oh
<_Hero> dpkg returned an error
<FirstStrike> i run azureus just fine
<pluma> FirstStrike: I'm a Java programmer...
<FirstStrike> missing dependencies?
<BSG75> I am trying to run a D-link DWL-650 wireless nic on my laptop .. I have used iwconfig to setup what I need .. how do I make it go get an IP via DHCP please?
<FirstStrike> pluma: ohh..have fun with that :P
<BlueEagle> _hero: If you tell us what the error is we might be able to help.
<jan> jramsey oops yes i have wireless-tools installed
<pluma> FirstStrike: Exactly. Eclipse is slow as hell and now the Java System Library turns out to be mostly a dummy. And I can't download a proper copy of the JDK because I get a timeout on the download server.
<_Hero> I'm trying to understand it, all.
<_Hero> I'm trying to install mediawiki
<_Hero> it was doing something with apache, when it quit
<_Hero> Reloading apache configurationNo process in pidfile `/var/run/apache.pid' found running; none killed.
<_Hero>  failed
<_Hero> dpkg: error processing mediawiki (--configure):
<_Hero>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_Hero> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_Hero>  mediawiki
<_Hero> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jramsey> jan, what happens when you run iwlist
<baconbacon> pluma, java -version gives what
<BlueEagle> _hero: Seems that you need to stop apache before installing mediawiki then.
<_Hero> is *that* what it says...
<BlueEagle> _hero: Also you might want to bug report that package as it should detect wether or not apache is running before starting it and in such cases use restart.
<Payton_Byrd> OK, libc6 2.3.2-16 requires tzdata, which ubuntu does not appear to install.  Will I hurt anything by installing that?
<jan> jramsey a list of things beginning [interface]  and then a single word starting at scanning and ending with event
<pluma> baconbacon: What? I downloaded a JDK from Sun, but it wasn't the actual JDK, because that server was down, but one intended for distros that want to include it in their releases.
<compotatoj> I think my partition is failing or corrupted, I am trying to salvage data from it, but if I try to access certain files on it to copy, it will crash the computer even when using a livecd. Is there a fsck thing that I should try to make my partition not die?
<pluma> Thus my manual is in Japanese and the lib is missing various jars.
<method|> how can i change fstab so that users can mount this drive:
<method|> /dev/sdb5            /windows/E           vfat       users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0
<jramsey> jan, you have no values whatsoever?
<jan> no it just looks like s et of possible things that could have useful info beside them but doesn't
<BlueEagle> _hero: When apache (and many other programs, especially servers) start they write a .pid file to /var/run/. When you then attempt to start the server a 2nd time it detects that there is a .pid file with that name existing already and reports that the server is already started.
<cilkay> Hello. I have a fresh install of 6.06 on an IBM ThinkPad A21p. The whole point of this installation was to get the external VGA out working but the function key still doesn't switch between the TFT panel and the external VGA output. Any idea how I can get this going?
<jan> jramsey no it just looks like s et of possible things that could have useful info beside them but doesn't
<verbose> method|: chmod 777 /windows/E ? that line looks correct but i'm not 100% cause it's fat
<BlueEagle> _hero: However since mediawiki failed on such a condition then it is a bug in the install script and you are encouraged to report it
<baconbacon> does mediawiki really install an instance for apache to use?
<BlueEagle> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<jramsey> jan, so ur wireless adapter doesnt work at all?
<verbose> method|: i'm not sure if there are different options for that though
<_Hero> how would one report the bug?
<_Hero> oh
<pluma> Oh, fun. My load is at 100% because of the JVM. Maybe I should buy more memory. If only I had any spare money right now. Looks like I have to earn some soon =P
<jan> jramsey umm yes its what i am actually running on at the moment
<_Hero> I don't think I understand the bug well enough to report it
<_Hero> how can I tell if apache is running?
<FirstStrike> pluma: java can't touch my 2 gb
<jramsey> jan, :) ok i jumped in the middle of ur session sry
<compotatoj> how do you fix a corrupted partition with fsck?
<BlueEagle> _hero: ps aux|grep httpd
<pluma> FirstStrike: java touches my 512 mb in a nasty way.
<FirstStrike> well, the java apps i run. i'm sure i could find some beast of a program to hog all my resources.
<MrParanoia> looks like i'm going to have to backup my files and completely wipe out my hard drive to get this ubuntu to install properly
<BlueEagle> _hero: or: ps aux|grep apache
<`m0> FirstStrike: Java touches all my 1 GB :)
<`m0> I dedicate 1 Gb to java and 1 gb for something else
<jan> jramsey if you think you can maybe help pls check http://pastebin.ca/139737
<FirstStrike> java is using 115.6 mb right now running azureus
<pluma> This box wasn't even supposed to run a 64bit processor. The local store just ran out of 32bit mobos when my old one turned out to be the reason I couldn't get the LAN set up (the onboard Ethernet was broken). Hence also my lack of moneys.
<BlueEagle> _hero: or: ps aux|grep `cat /var/run/apache.pid`
<newbie-too> :(
<BlueEagle> _hero: if any of those return a line (or several) then apache is running.
<_Hero> I'm thinking of a different command
<FirstStrike> ouch
<jan> jramsey the problem is where the heck is usb1 and its associated ipaddress coming from
* MrParanoia wonders why this stuff can't be simple
<BlueEagle> _hero: to stop apache try: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<natemanafter> Okay, here's the situation... Used the alternative install disc and did an OEM install. What username do I use to log in once the install is completed? It never prompted for a username during the install. Am I going crazy?
<_Hero> that says what processes are listening to the outside
<FirstStrike> MrParanoia: it is simple!
<FirstStrike> ubuntu is cake
<DBO> BlueEagle, throw a 2 on that apache and it will work =)
<BlueEagle> _hero: ps axu lists all running processes (regardless of if they are listening or not)
<_Hero> true
<_Hero> all right
<BlueEagle> dbo: The error he got was: Reloading apache configurationNo process in pidfile `/var/run/apache.pid' found running; none killed.
<_Hero> now I just need to figure out where apt-get put the files...
<BlueEagle> dbo: ahh I see.
<natemanafter> bump
<BlueEagle> dbo: thanks for the keen eye.
<BSG75> I am trying to run a D-link DWL-650 wireless nic on my laptop .. I have used iwconfig to setup what I need .. how do I make it go get an IP via DHCP please?
<BlueEagle> _hero: Do you know if you've got apache2 installed?
<_Hero> I do
<_Hero> I'm running that
<verbose> BSG75: dhclient eth?
<BlueEagle> _hero: If so the error is that the script is looking at the wrong .pid file.
<_Hero> I think that is why the script failed
<_Hero> right
<natemanafter> Okay, here's the situation... Used the alternative install disc and did an OEM install. What username do I use to log in once the install is completed? It never prompted for a username during the install. Am I going crazy?
<_Hero> I have an apache2.pid
<_Hero> but no apache.pid
<baconbacon> _hero, i dont know about the command line but synaptic tells which files are installed by a package in the package properties, once its installed
<jramsey> jan, u mean the dropped pkts?
<BSG75> verbose: I will look in the livecd .. cause it's not installed
<FirstStrike> natemanafter: uhh..it should have. i'm sure you entered something.
<jan> BSG75 i usually use System>Administration>Networking gui
<BlueEagle> _hero: To work around this you can make a symlink called /var/run/apache.pid and point it to /var/run/apache2.pid
<_Hero> unfortunately, I can't run synaptic. this is a server install
<VikJES> bandaid/part
<FirstStrike> otherwise, boot into single user mode as root and create a user
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> then why can't i find a terminal program from the menu bar or an xterm icon on the desktop? the help files say to open a terminal window with: Applications->System Tools->Terminal. There's no such menu item on my applications list
<BlueEagle> _hero: the syntax would be something like: sudo ln /var/run/apache2.pid /var/run/apache.pid
<natemanafter> It was strange
<_Hero> I know how to make symbolic links. Thanks
<_Hero> but do I really need one?
<_Hero> the script worked the second time I ran it
<FirstStrike> MrParanoia: try Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<_Hero> no errors
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i had to search the filesystem and then add an appropriate icon for it
<jan> jramsey no sorry ... the problem is that i have a router which assigns ip addressess in the 10.1.1.etc range whereas i am getting this mysterious ip address 169.254.116.171 all the time ... smetimes its different but always starts with 169
<BlueEagle> _hero: o'rly?
<BlueEagle> _hero: Well that sounds ehh odd.
<jan> jramsey and i have no idea what this usb1 is
<natemanafter> I was surprised when it suddenly asked me what password I wanted the user to have... but had not previously asked me to supply a username.
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i don't have an accessories submenu under applications
<BlueEagle> _hero: Well then all is good then I guess. :)
<natemanafter> I think this was because I chose OEM install
<FirstStrike> eh?
<FirstStrike> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nopcode> lol
<nopcode> microsoft ubuntu
<Payton_Byrd> Can I uninstall package "locales" and replace it with "tzdata"?
<MrParanoia> 6.06
<baconbacon> jan, on windows you get an ip like that when theres a connection but no dhcp response, windows gives a 169.*
<BSG75>  jan: nothing there :(
<BlueEagle> natemanafter: the default usrname for an oem install is: oem
<verbose> natemanafter: just for kicks, and i have no idea if this will work, try root with a blank password
<FirstStrike> somethings borked if you're missing things
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i've got a lot of things that don't work
<BlueEagle> natemanafter: Atleat that's what I've figured from what I've seen said around here.
<jramsey> jan, what wireless card is it?
<jan> baconbacon wash ya mouth out :D  i am running ubuntu 6.06.1
<verbose> jan: it's an rfc thing, not a windows thing
<lmosher> anyone here use qdvdauthor?
<baconbacon> jan, just saying
<jan> jramsey its a netgear WG111v2 usb dongle
<verbose> 169.254/16 is reserved range for machines that don't get a response from dhcp server
<FirstStrike> that's pretty odd MrParanoia. I've installed 6.06 at least 10 times on various PC's and never had anything missing after install.
<jan> baconbacon yes sorry i was just trying to be amusing ... doesn't always work sorry
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: apt-cache show locales|grep Priority:
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: I think locales should be 'required'
<Payton_Byrd> Heh, it appears that if I uninstall locales it uninstalles ubuntu-minimal, which would seem to be the OS.  I cannot install tzdata because it conflicts with files installed by "locales".  libc6-2.3.2-16 depends on tzdata, so it appears that until someone creates a new ubuntu distro for libc6 that I'm screwed.
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i don't even have make installed so that i can build wpa_supplicant
<nopcode> apropos "wash your mouth out", i believed half of this day that this ubuntu version is called "breezy beaver"
<nopcode> i was disappointed to be wrong
<jramsey> jan this seems related http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2000140,00.asp
<FirstStrike> yea..reinstall it again.
<FirstStrike> you're missing too much
<_Hero> hey, I got my wiki up in less than an hour
<Payton_Byrd> OK, thanks for the help everyone!
<_Hero> thanks all
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> this was my second attempt
<pluma> nopcode: Better than beefy breezer.
<FirstStrike> download a new iso and burn it
<nopcode> pluma: =)
<FirstStrike> perhaps there's some issues with your current one
<_Hero> exit
<FirstStrike> use a different mirror too
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i had mandriva on here before - i guess i'll stick with what's familiar
<jan> jramsey ... looking ty
<BlueEagle> payton_byrd: again, if you want the bleeding edge (and I am guessing you will be bleeding) try ubuntu edgy (#ubuntu+1) or gentoo with ~arch keywords.
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i diodn't d/l from a mirror
* FirstStrike shrugs
<FirstStrike> well, it's your choice
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> the CD came with a linux mag
<FirstStrike> are you on dial up where you can't download it?
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> i have 3Mb dsl
<FirstStrike> then, download the ubuntu iso off the website and burn it and try installing with that.
<FirstStrike> it would take you what..an hour at most to download it
<BlueEagle> mrparanoia: Was it Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Kubuntu 6.06 you got?
<MrParanoia> ubuntu
<jan> jramsey that seems a windows oriented solution / suggestion .... um will check out the linux equivalent commands
<jramsey> jan, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=460124
<BlueEagle> mrparanoia: Hmm. Was this lack of terminal on the live cd or after you had installed?
<MrParanoia> after install
<michele> --
<BlueEagle> mrparanoia: that is strange. :/
<pluma> Mental reminder: If the swap partition gets bigger than 500 MB, things may get slower.
<Doc_> dfsh
<Doc_> sdfh
<Doc_> sdhfsdhsdfh
<BlueEagle> mrparanoia: Which mag did you get the image off?
<Madpilot> Doc_, testing your keyboard, are you?
<MrParanoia> don't remember - i don't see the mag in this room
<BlueEagle> mrparanoia: ok.
<FirstStrike> MrParanoia: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<BlueEagle> Anyways I'm off.
<BlueEagle> You all have a good one.
<FirstStrike> cya
<BlueEagle> jan: good luck tracking down that usb1 device. :)
<kakalto> I assume 6.06.1 just applies all current updates to the downloadable cd image?
<MrParanoia> FirstStrike> d/l in progress
<pluma> Why do they call it a JDK if it doesn't even contain java.lang.Object? Gah.
<nopcode> use c++ ;P
<pluma> nopcode: use COBOL
<jan> BlueEagle ty lol
<MrParanoia> 1.3 Mb/s
<FirstStrike> ok
<FirstStrike> i'm going to watch a movie. good luck.
<MrParanoia> thanks
<jan> BlueEagle not even listed under /dev
<blocky> is there a way to launch gdm login manager in a window within another x session
<Patrick_> Hey weiners
<Patrick_> WEINERS
<mernil> Hello, I dont hear the sound when im trying to see youtube movies :-/
<Fensta> anyone know how to disable the feature in gnome where the little hollow box expands when you open a window?
<Patrick_> I hear me nuts
<|rt|> mernil: there's a post on the forums that tells you how to fix that
<regeya> hey, it's the weekend
<pluma> Can anyone reach sdlc-esd.sun.com? I'm trying to figure out if this is yet another local problem.
<|rt|> mernil: i had the same problem you need to install alsa-oss I believe and edit a config file
<regeya> if I didn't know that from the calendar or the handy gnome clock, Patrick_ certainly reminded me.
<pluma> Lemme rephrase that: Can *someone* reach it? I don't want you to DoS it.
<regeya> Patrick_: do your parents know you're here?
<mernil> |rt|: okay .. damn .. i use OSS :-/ .. thanks
<Patrick_> Yeah, weirdo.
<Patrick_> Why would you bring my parents up in here?
<Fensta> anyone know a good gnome chess game?
<pluma> Nevermind. It *is* a local issue. So now not only domains, but also specific sub domains are affected? What's THIS?
<pluma> Fensta: 3dchess?
<Fensta> just want a single board
<pluma> Fensta: Isn't there an option to disable the other two?
<Fensta> not sure
<MrParanoia> another one added to my ignore list
<Patrick_> I like girls
<mernil> Fensta: gnuchess?
<tyler_d> still cannot get connected to any peers using azureus? any suggestions, nat is ok, changed the port, tried 4 torrents....????
<Fensta> im askin yall.. what is a good one?
<pluma> Patrick_: You may be in the wrong channel.
<mlbb> help!
<mlbb> please
<tyler_d> mlbb: little more specific there mang
<cilkay> Any suggestions how I can get the external VGA output working on my ThinkPad in 6.06? I tried fooling around with the Size, Administration, & Positioning in the System Settings/Display section but that wasn't much help. What I really need to do is to get Function-F7 switching working. Any ideas?
<|rt|> mernil: you could also try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1297126&postcount=1
<mlbb> FirstStrike are you there?
<cilkay> The external PS2 mouse that's connected to the system also isn't working. I've had that working with other distros for a few years.
<Patrick_> I have a huge weiner.
<mlbb> i need help
<cello_rasp> i'm using icewm but i dont know how to change the text size of gtk apps.. how??
<sizzam> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<mlbb> it says my password is wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* rob looks
<DBO> sizzam?
<Madpilot> sizzam, ?
<mlbb> when i go on ubuntu
<pluma> That was... different.
<sizzam> DBO, Madpilot,  nevermind, was going to tell you that Patrick_ needed kicked, but he left
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> sizzam, np, thanks.
<redsoxfan90> i need help
<pluma> Agreed.
<redsoxfan90> it says my username and password is wrong when i turn o my comp
<jan> BlueEagle ty for your time
<jan> jramsey ty for your time too
<pluma> redsoxfan90: Turn on or turn off?
<brent_> how do i install winehq
<redsoxfan90> when i turn it on
<redsoxfan90> it says put in username
<redsoxfan90> and password
<redsoxfan90> and i don't know it
<jan> baconbacon ty for yr input and apologies if i haveinadvertently upset you
<brent_> how do i install winehq
<redsoxfan90> it says my username and password is wrong when i turn o my comp
<ttyfscker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1399781#post1399781   << If anyone needs the xorg.conf to get your svideo/tv out on intel 915/910 graphics cards to work with the i810 driver in xorg,  there you go.. thats my post btw
<Madpilot> redsoxfan90, do you remember the username & password you created when you installed Ubuntu?
<jan> brent you have two basic choices with wine ... either use synaptic 'as is' and use the ubuntu version of wine OR adjust your repostories in synaptic to include the winehq repository
<redsoxfan90> i atleast think i do...
<redsoxfan90> ive tryed it
<verbose> redsoxfan90: maybe try it with the caps lock key
<ttyfscker> jan::  his options aren't limited to synaptic
<dibblego> what's a typical DNS server?
<verbose> dibblego: bind?
<redsoxfan90> nope dont work
<brent_> can you tell me the easest way
<dibblego> of course
<ttyfscker> dibblego:: you can install bind and use your local machine for dns server
<eyequeue> dibblego, dhcp3-server
<redsoxfan90> nope dont work
<brent_> can you tell me the easest way to install wine
<verbose> eyequeue: i'm pretty sure that doesn't do dns
<ttyfscker> brent_:: sudo apt-get install wine
<ttyfscker> brent_:: from the terminal :)
<eyequeue> verbose, mind fart, my bad
<jan> ttyfscker yes true but my suggestion will work
<sizzam> brent_,  then winecfg from the terminal after that
<redsoxfan90> how can i get my pw and username??????????
<ttyfscker> redsoxfan90:: your suppose to remember them..
<dibblego> redsoxfan90, O(n) lookup on your brain?
<cokeslut> yo
<redsoxfan90> i do remeber it
<ttyfscker> haha
<ttyfscker> i need a good cokeslut
<JoshHendo> Does anyone here know how I would go about installing Diva (www.divaproject.com)
<dibblego> sudo apt-get install bind, man bind; No manual entry - what's the name of the daemon?
<JoshHendo> **www.diva-project.com
<FirstStrike> redsoxfan90: at this point, reboot into safe mode and make sure you select single user. it'll take you to a root prompt where you can set the password of your username.
<ttyfscker> dibblego:: bind
<FirstStrike> passwd usernamehere
<CrazyMonkey> i want to remove ubuntu from my dual booting laptop to install kubuntu, i plan to completly remove the partition containing ubuntu and install kubuntu, do i need to make some change with grub?
<FirstStrike> type your password twice
<FirstStrike> reboot and login
<brent_> um the terminal doesnt see winehq
<dibblego> ttyfscker, actually I think it is named
<ttyfscker> CrazyMonkey:: why do you want to remove ubuntu, to install kubuntu?? they are practically the same, just diff window managers
<cokeslut> ok
<uber_mort> Hey, anyone here familiar with how runlevel scripts work?
<ttyfscker> CrazyMonkey:: you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CrazyMonkey> ttyfscker i know, but i want to install kubuntu on my father<
<ttyfscker> uber_mort:: whats your question?
<redsoxfan90> FirstStrike i reboot
<CrazyMonkey> ttyfscker i know, but i want to install kubuntu on my father's PC and i want to fully test it before
<uber_mort> ttyfscker: I need to know if a script will block or fork when called at startup
<brent_> ok how do  get winehq and use it?
<frogzoo> uber_mort: default runlevel is 2 - /etc/rc2.d/S##process links to /etc/init.d/  - what else?
<jan> CrazyMonkey its almost certain that the bgrub menu.list will be removed when you 'disappear tha ubuntu partition and the kubuntu install will give you a clean situatio
<redsoxfan90> ok
<redsoxfan90> its all done booting
<redsoxfan90> back to login screan
<brent_> ok how do  get winehq and use it?
<uber_mort> ttyfscker: I'm writing a script to keep myself connected on my campus network, and I want a little script I wrote to run at startup but I don't want it to block because it'll essentially freeze the machine
<frogzoo> brent_: winehq is a website - www.winehq.org
<CrazyMonkey> jan thanks for the info
<ttyfscker> uber_mort:: what do you mean block?
<brent_> no really
<uber_mort> ttyfscker: I don't want it to have the cpu until its done
<FirstStrike> redsoxfan90: did you boot into safe mode? it should be in a command prompt..there should be no gui
<brent_> how do i installl application and run it
<jan> brent winehq is a website i think.    the question you seem to want to ask is how can i install and use wine
<eyequeue> !patience > brent_
<frogzoo> uber_mort: init scripts will block if they don't fork
<brent_> wow
<redsoxfan90> ill take a picture
<jan> brent are you familiar with synaptic or do you prefer to use the command line?
<brent_> so you guys arent gunna help me
<brent_> ether
<uber_mort> frogzoo: Ok, if I just call fork() at the top of my script that should take care of it though, right?
<brent_> i will use syanpitic more
<ttyfscker> uber_mort:: did you create a script and put it in /etc/init.d/  and create a sym link to /etc/rc2.d/Sxxxscript  ?
<jan> brent ok, the next question is do you want to use the very latest version of wine or the one that is provided in ubuntu?
<redsoxfan90> first strike
<redsoxfan90> use pm
<redsoxfan90> use pm first strike
<frogzoo> uber_mort: nope - what you should do is read some of the scripts already installed
<FirstStrike> brent_: sudo aptitude install wine
<eyequeue> uber_mort, man update-rc.d
<FirstStrike> in a terminal
<uber_mort> ttyfscker: Not yet, I'm afraid that it'll block if I do, I need to make sure it forks
<frogzoo> uber_mort: daemons will take a flag to send them to the background
<brent_> ok now how do i run wine
<ttyfscker> Unryu:: you in KY?
<uber_mort> eyequeue: Why use that utility as opposed to creating a symlink of my own?
<Unryu> ttyfscker: No, I am in GA
<ttyfscker> ahh ok
<Unryu> ttyfscker: Why, if I may ask?
<ttyfscker> i just noticed your ISP was one popular in ky
<eyequeue> uber_mort, why subvert the given tools?  more thorough checking etc
<jan> brent you probably need to spend a bit of time reading up on wine ..... its not usually simply a matter of 'running' it
<Unryu> alltel, neh
<jan> brent i will see if i can find some good reading material for you
* ttyfscker uses alltel
<jan> brent if that will help???
<FirstStrike> brent_: generally just type "wine program.exe" to run it (you have to be in the same directory the program is in) in a terminal.
<FirstStrike> however, it's not always that simple
<Unryu> Alltel here was just recently bought out by some company named Windstream, so im going to be going to that as of monday
<FirstStrike> you will find yourself having to tweak things
<uber_mort> eyequeue: Ahh, gotcha
<ttyfscker> Unryu:: yea windstream took over here too.. its still by alltel though
<FirstStrike> you can type winecfg in a terminal to run the cfg GUI app which will let you configure wine
<Unryu> ttyfscker: Interesting.  I wonder how many other places are being taken over by Windstream
<newbuntu> hello fellow ubunites
<ttyfscker> Unryu:: probably everywhere that uses alltel
<Unryu> ttyfscker: I never knew alltel to have been dropping out of the varied markets;  Maybe they are just going to focus on cellular, or are they being bought out completely?
<jan> brent this is a good place to start .... http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/index
<ttyfscker> Unryu:: i think its just a name change mostly
<ttyfscker> to seperate there services
<Unryu> Understandable
<ttyfscker> probably so they can make extra money on the bills
<Unryu> I will research more into it later, it intrigues me
<Unryu> Actually, all of my bills are going down, after this change
<Unryu> My $190 services goes down to a simple $100
<ttyfscker> wow
<Unryu> Plus im able to drop DirectTV and get DishNetwork through them, which saves more
<Unryu> It really surprised me
<ttyfscker> wow
<Alexi5__> HELLO
<ttyfscker> they offer 6mbps for the same price alltel offered the 3.5
<Unryu> How much?
<Alexi5__> are there any software in ubuntu that i can use to make UML diagrams
<Unryu> I was offered 1.5 by alltel, but im able to get 3 for cheaper
<newbuntu> anyone know of any good ubuntu dj mixing software?
<rob> umm tried LMMS?
<ttyfscker> newbuntu:: i dont know about dj mixing, but audacity is great for audio editing in several ways
<verbose> Alexi5__: there are a few in the results of `apt-cache search uml`
<newbuntu> i9ve tried mixxx and once had gdam working
<rob> newbuntu: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<newbuntu> i cabt seem to get traktor to work under wine
<Unryu> Is lspci installed by default, or is another package required?
<newbuntu> cant seem..
<newbuntu> traktor dj works fine under wine... but doesnt recognize sound card
<sizzam> i want to write a shell script that uses sudo, how do i do that?
<ESPOiG> whats an easy way to mount an iso without editing fstab
<Unryu> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/location
<ESPOiG> ta
<ttyfscker> sizzam:: what do you mean?
<pluma> How do I set the environment variables in Ubuntu? Permanently, that is .
<ttyfscker> sizzam:: you can set a root password and use root shell for things like that
<Unryu> Anybody know why my friend would not be able to use lspci?  States command not found, we are unsure as to why.  I believed it to have been installed by default, but might be mistaken
<ttyfscker> unless your asking for something that asks the user to input there password
<ttyfscker> Unryu:: echo $PATH
<Unryu> ttyfscker: sec, he is trying to get it to me.  He has no net on his laptop, so we are trying to get his modem working, which we need lspci for
<Unryu> ttfscker: "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<verbose> Unryu: try /usr/bin/lspci
<verbose> that's weird though...it's in his path
<Unryu> verbose:  That worked.  Though, as to why it would not actually execute it with just lspci is beyond me
<RadiantFire> i thought lspci was in /sbin/
<verbose> RadiantFire: `which lspci`
<RadiantFire> aparently only lsmod is in /sbin
<RadiantFire> nm
* RadiantFire had a brain fart
<Unryu> K, next question.  Does anybody know how to get this, working in Linux '0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev  a2)'
<RadiantFire> thats so random, cuz lsusb is in /usr/sbin/
<nomad111> hey everyone how do i add repositories to synaptic/apt-get
<RadiantFire> weirdness
<nomad111> wat file do i edit
<RadiantFire> nomad111: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomad111> for multiverse stuff and watever
<nomad111> thank you
<RadiantFire> nomad111: uncomment the universe lines and add multiverse after universe
<pluma> How do I set the environment variables in Ubuntu in a way that lets them persist across sessions?
<nomad111> RadiantFire: yep all done
<silvaran> pluma: /etc/profile ... ?
<RadiantFire> nomad111: there is also a gui frontend for that file in synaptic
<jcan_ras> pluma or ~/.bashrc
<pluma> Ta.
<nomad111> RadiantFire: where in synaptic is that section i cant seem to remember
<RadiantFire> nomad111: settings->repositories
<wweasel> Hey guys. I use uTorrent under WINE for my BitTorrent client. How could I set Firefox to open .torrent files with uTorrent?
<Unryu> My friend has a laptop which has an onboard Nvidia modem.  Does anybody know how to possibly go about getting it working?  It's the only thing keeping him from using Linux
<newbuntu> rob thanks for the word up about lmms dj software
<ESPOiG> how do you mount an iso image without editing fstab??
<joako> some one can suspend your laptop? i try butn when return the screen show only red lines
<eyequeue> ESPOiG, man mount
<verbose> ESPOiG: didn't you already ask that
<ESPOiG> yeh
<silvaran> ESPOiG: mount -t iso9660 /dev/device /where/to/mount
<verbose> ESPOiG: and get an answer?
<ESPOiG> but it didnt work
<newbuntu> I love linux community  ... most cutting edge thing out there.... its like a living organism
<nomad111> what was the command to update everything, sudo apt-get update?
<ESPOiG> it said it couldnt find it in fstab
<verbose> silvaran: add a -o loop to that
<Unryu> ESP0iG: Give me the exact output.  The command I gave you should work fine, unless you mistyped something
<Kr0ntab> ESPOiG, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /empty/mount/point
<verbose> ESPOiG: you have to fill in the values for the paths
<crimsun> silvaran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<newbuntu> apt-get  is the modern answer to karma-stealing windows piracy... bill gates gets a piece of every soul that steals from him
<ESPOiG> verbose, really woah i would of neva figured that... :|
<ESPOiG> soz
<verbose> ESPOiG: np
<newbuntu> gates has so much money ... it's souls he's after
<ESPOiG> :D
<kairu0> newbuntu, how do i update gnome in windows update?
<ESPOiG> sarcasm always works
<newbuntu> i dont do windows updates...
<newbuntu> do you?
<kairu0> no i havent installed it in drake yet
<newbuntu> lol
<newbuntu> windblows
<eyequeue> kairu0, this is #ubuntu
<kairu0> how do i put it on the damn start menu?
<rob> newbuntu: Windows is off topic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic instead :)
<newbuntu> I remember a linux conference where microsoft had a banner...  "help microsoft make linux even better"  ... screw that
<eyequeue> rob, um, no
<brent_> EWW WINDOWS
<eyequeue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<newbuntu> ubuntu is on topic though isnt it?
<rob> umm, yes
<rob> the offtopic channel is for whatever
<eyequeue> rob, note the #ubuntu at the front, don't send him there
<wweasel> I use uTorrent under WINE for my BitTorrent client. How could I set Firefox to open .torrent files with uTorrent?
<newbuntu> ubuntu being better than windows is not something you can celebrate in this channel?
<rob> I also suggest reading that factoid again eyequeue
<joemauch> can anyone recommend me a music player that can play mp3, ogg, mpc, flac, ape, and aac?
<newbuntu> I like to discuss ubuntu, linux, open-source and windows defections...
<rob> newbuntu: use #ubuntu-offtopic then
<rob> this is a help channel
<newbuntu> I am stoked that rob just shared the lmms dj software hook up
<newbuntu> okay I get it , i thought any ubuntu convo was acceptabe
<newbuntu> i understand
<rob> thanks :)
<newbuntu> i do get the importance of this channel being help only, but occasionally I like to gloat about our bright community...
<silvaran> newbuntu: Ehh, you have to draw the line somewhere :)
<hawkaloogie> i restarted my computer and now e2fsck complains of a bad superblock on one of my hard drives, i tried using the alternate superblock to no avail, is there something else i can do to try to mount this drive?
<wweasel> Anyone have any idea how to get Firefox to open a file with "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<newbuntu> rob thanks again for lmms word-up  have a good night all
<rob> cya newbuntu
<kairu0> wheres everyone from?
<ESPOiG> Australia
<eyequeue> localhost
<ESPOiG> lol
<rob> ::1
<kairu0> eyequeue, is that near australia?
<silvaran> Atlantic Canada
<verbose> and yet this is on-topic :P
<wweasel> lol
<wweasel> how about helping me with my Firefox problem :P It's not too hard.
<kairu0> wweasel, shoot
<silvaran> I think with the dismal amount of help requests tonight, nothing's off-topic (except for wweasel's problem..... j/k!!)
<verbose> wweasel: i'm not sure...besides using a very bad hack of writing a 2-liner c program that calls system()
<verbose> silvaran: seriously...where are all the ubuntu nerds on a friday night
<wweasel> I want to get firefox to open .torrent files with "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<eyequeue> it's sunday (utc on freenode)
<rob> verbose: they all are off compiling gentoo :P
<kairu0> wweasel, how far have you gotten
<silvaran> verbose: I don't know how to answer that... it's Saturday night here.
<verbose> rob: /shudder
<eyequeue> Sun Aug 20 04:54:08 UTC 2006
<verbose> oh, oops...here too...god i love not having to know what day it is
<brent_> can someone help me with winehq
<wweasel> well, i don't know what to do. it needs to choose a file to launch it with.  I need it to launch it with wine, but with the argument telling it to use utorrent.
<silvaran> verbose: You live in some magical land where you don't need to know what day it is?
<brent_> how do i install a game
<verbose> silvaran: yeah, self-employed, gave myself a vacation land
<silvaran> brent_: What game exactly?
<brent_> guild wars
<trpr_> silvaran: it aint magic. its called unemployment
<brent_> or others
<uubuntu> hi any graphical tool to choose between GDM and KDM and to configure my Login screen the resolution is too small and when i scroll the screen moves in the user side it is just fine
<brent_> mainly guild wars
<silvaran> trpr_: As enticing as it sounds, I think I'l stick with my current, employed state :)
<trpr_> silvaran: wait, is today friday or saturday ;)
<wweasel> brent_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<wweasel> brent_: have you tried that?
<brent_> yes
<silvaran> uubuntu: That sounds like a problem with your xorg.conf ... maybe ubuntu can't detect your monitor/video card.
<uubuntu> it detected
<pianoboy3333> Is firefox 1.5.0.6 going to be released into dapper?
<silvaran> trpr_: Uh, depends where you are, I guess... right here, it's Sunday (technically speaking :)
<uubuntu> silvaran, it is fine i can set on the user side the resolution
<ESPOiG> see we in Australia are so dedicated to Ubuntu we have our own web :P... http://www.ubuntu-au.org/
<wweasel> brent_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2243
<silvaran> uubuntu: So if it's gdm/kdm you're having problems with, have you officially installed kubuntu, or done an apt-get install kubuntu?
<rob> ESPOiG: what happen to the old one?
<[jb] > why there's no services on my /etc/inetd.conf file? are they in other file?
<uubuntu> silvaran, this happend after i choose to use both kde + gnome with GDM
<wweasel> brent_: detailed instructions here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5386
<ESPOiG> rob, dunno, i just read about that in a mag and joined up i only been a member for a few weeks :P
<brent_> wweasl: i have been here can you help me with like telling me what to press on that link
<uubuntu> silvaran, i did so it ask me to use kdm or gdm i select gdm
<rob> ESPOiG: yeah, its an issue
<eyequeue> [jb] , /etc/services
<ESPOiG> ubuntu australia irc channel = #ubuntu-au
<silvaran> uubuntu: You'd rather use kdm?
<fdsd> what is better kde or gnome?
<wweasel> brent_: note that Guild Wars doesn't run too well under wine.
<ESPOiG> rob, eh?
<wweasel> fdsd: that's a good question, that many will spend hours flaming on.
<uubuntu> silvaran, so how to move between them ? now
<brent_> ok
<fdsd> wweasel, which one is more like linux?
<brent_> how do i install it
<wweasel> fdsd: Let's just say you'll get a different answer here than in #kubuntu
<wweasel> brent_: follow the link I sent you
<trpr_> brent_: i was playing guildwards with cedega for awhile. the gameplay was acceptable, except for loadtimes and the heavily populated zones
<brent_> ok
<wweasel> fdsd: They are equally linux.
<M15T3RY0X> hi, is there a program to ban an ip to try to connect a FTP server??
<brent_> ok
<brent_> but i dont wanna pay yearly for a program
<verbose> M15T3RY0X: you can use iptables
<rob> ESPOiG: whois both ubuntu-au.org and ubuntu.com.au and you'll find out :)
<silvaran> uubuntu: Not sure... I've kind of stuck with the ubuntu default.... I think if you apt-get install kubuntu it should automatically switch to kde, but honestly, you should be able to load both environments from the default install.
<fdsd> wweasel, then why do both exsist?
<M15T3RY0X> ok ok iptables
<verbose> M15T3RY0X: also hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<wweasel> brent_: Yeah, trpr_ seems to suggest that Cedega will work. Wine (if you read the page) says that it is unstable.
<uubuntu> silvaran, thanks i will ask the question again here :D
<[jb] > what's the command to see all the services that i have?
<jcan_ras> fdsd: KDE is prettier but takes up more resourses ... guys plz dont flame me
<wweasel> fdsd: Because different people like different things. Same reason why Ubuntu and Fedora Core and Suse, etc. exist. Preferences.
<uubuntu> hi guyz anyone knows how to switch from GDM to KDM ??????????
<silvaran> uubuntu: Good idea... sorry I couldn't help, I just kind of took things as they're published in ubuntu :(
<wweasel> jcan_ras: That is simplistic to say the least, unintelligent at most.
<silvaran> [jb] : ps -A ? :)
<uubuntu> silvaran, its nice of u thanks
<fdsd> wweasel, to bad they all dont join together and make the best linux distro ever
<ESPOiG> rob, ok
<jcan_ras> :P
<jcan_ras> i deserved that
<silvaran> [jb] : apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<ESPOiG> rob, same people just 2 diff urls
<wweasel> jcan_ras: Sorry, the difference between the two is much bigger than that.
<wweasel> fdsd: Because the best linux distro for one person isn't hte best for another.
<silvaran> [jb] : That's a console-based util to let you edit which services should start up at which runlevel.
<trpr_> fdsd: they would never be able to agree on best.. i'm sure if you ask any random developer for a distribution and they will tell you their distro is the best
<wweasel> fdsd: The guys here use Gnome. The guys in #kubuntu use KDE>
<rob> ESPOiG: ah, no
<wweasel> fdsd: The great thing about linux is that you can customize it to what is best for YOU.
<[jb] > silvaran, :) tks
<rob> ESPOiG: whois them
<silvaran> wweasel: But it takes quite a bit of work :)
<silvaran> [jb] : Good luck :)
<wweasel> silvaran: That's why distros like Ubuntu come with defaults, that work pretty well.
<zorba64> uubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<silvaran> wweasel: Well that's exactly it.  If you don't like it, switch to another distro.  But tell that to the so-called "Joe-sixpack" who buys a computer and assumes the computer = the OS :(
<jcan_ras> has anyone ran vmware payer successfully?
<_azrael> jcan_ras I have.
<_azrael> but not from the apt tree
<uubuntu> zorba64, thanks i will try now
<silvaran> jcan_ras: I've run the workstation, and server install successfully, try dl'ing the latest direct from vmware.com
<wweasel> silvaran: that's why Joe-Sixpack doesn't use linux. Unless his geek friend sets it up for him and says "Click here for internet, click here for e-mail."
<_azrael> I couldn't get that one to work, just get the one from the vmware guys. It works fine.
<silvaran> wweasel: Good point.  I wish Joe Sixpack could see the Commadore 64, or VIC-20 days.  Then he'd understand... best stick with the washboard...
<jcan_ras> _azarel: no setup or config of my needed before install?
<jcan_ras> *box
<wweasel> silvaran:   :D so true.
<TheGame> so
<wweasel> silvaran: Anyways, I should go to bed. Good night/day, whatever it is where you are.
<_azrael> jcan_ras: Nothing special, no.
<silvaran> wweasel: Hehehe, good night :)
<jcan_ras> o zeen
<_azrael> jcan_ras: Install from the tree, then remove (will set up dependencies)
<hush> Hey guys I'm a new Linux ubuntu user as of 3 days ago - got a question for whoever wants to answer it.
<jcan_ras> _azrael: makes sense
<silvaran> hush: Ask away... hopefully someone will be able to help you :)
<cfedde> ask away!
<hush> Awesome, thanks cfedde.
<verbose> that was an easy one
<silvaran> Heh
<nso> Whats the command to edit the order the OSs in your boot screen?
<Tonren> Hey guys, any way to convert M4A files to OGG or MP3?
<silvaran> nso: You likely need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<verbose> nso: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nso> ty
<nikosapi> Can someone gimmie a hand for compiling dillo?
<hush> Does Linux have support from any companies or have any software developers created an open source personal finance managing software, like Quicken or Microsoft Money for Windows ?
<_azrael> Tornen: mencoder Converts everything
<silvaran> ninko: Repository dillo no good?
<jcan_ras> hehe I was reading an article on digg the other day and they say 1 of the differences btn ubuntu and debian is how n00bs are treated and I just saw that plain a while ago :P
<silvaran> hush: The best the OSS community has is gnucash ....
<_azrael> !kmymoney2 > hush
<nikosapi> no, there's something funky with the fonts, plus I want to try the cvs.
<hush> Thats true - I read that article as well jcan_ras. You all are very friendly and ready to help all of the time.
<verbose> we're actually starving tonight cause there are so few to help :(
<silvaran> jcan_ras: Yeah I'm sick of that stuff... I'd love to be able to say, "Hey, everyone should use Linux!!!", but even within the community there are noticable differences between Ubuntu and Debian.
<hush> Is it any good silvaran.
<crimsun> Tonren: sure, _azrael named one utility; there's also what GSt provides
<verbose> nikosapi: what have you done so far and where are you stuck?
<verbose> or do you want just a general howto
<Tonren> crimsun: _azrael: Thanks!
<silvaran> hush: Never tried it personally.  I'd love to say it'll do everything you need, but you need to try it first :(
<_azrael> hush: same goes for kmymoney2--just looked it up in the repos, may or may not be good.
<silvaran> hush: If it only takes an hour out of your time, it might be good to look at in any case.
<hush> cool - any other suggestions or ideas? Does Quicken make a version for Linux - probably not huh?
<KrakensDen> don't they have a web based version?
<Tonren> _azrael: Isn't mencoder just mplayer's movie encoder?  is there a gui for converting things?
<silvaran> hush: Yeah try _azrael's idea too.
<hush> I think I will - where should I start.
<KrakensDen> one of the big tax software companies does
<silvaran> hush: Likely not :).
<KrakensDen> that's supposed to work
<silvaran> Tonren: mencoder does whatever it has support for.
<jcan_ras> i remember being downright FLAMED and scorched the first time I tried to paste lspci in #debian
<_azrael> Tornen: mencoder can be used to convert just about any media from one format or another. Unfortunately, there is not a gui.
<nikosapi> I run configure and it goes perfectly, then I run make and after a while I get this first error: downloads.cc:34:22: error: fltk/run.h: no such file or dir. But I have libfltk1.1-dev installed!
<hush> I looked on Quicken.com and couldn't find anything for Linux, but I must say - the Windows version for Personal Finance 2007 products look very nice!
<silvaran> Tonren: So if mplayer can read it, so can mencoder.  And thus, if mplayer can read it, mencoder can likely write it.
<silvaran> Tornen: If all else fails, you can try transcode.  But in either case, you'll likely spend a lot of your time reading man pages :(
<_azrael> Tonren: And I'm yet to find a video or audio format mencoder lacks support for.
<silvaran> jcan_ras: That's what things like pastebin are for.
<Tonren> hmmm.
<nikosapi> but the ubuntu libfltk package doesn't contain the file run.h.
<silvaran> !tell jcan_ras about pastebin
<_azrael> I've had a lot of bad times with transcode. Namely it having a tendency to randomly break, but this may be fixed by now.
<hush> Do any of you use personal finance software ?
<silvaran> Uh... ok... I thoguht there was a bot here... maybe not?
<jcan_ras> i know now but as a n00b I didnt and they almost murdered me
<verbose> hush: i just use excel
<_azrael> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<hush> yeah
<Madpilot> silvaran, there is, jcan_ras should have gotten a PM from it
<jcan_ras> i felt scared to even type after that
<Tonren> _azrael: silvaran: I don't quite get it.  Should I be typing something like "mencoder musicfile.m4a > musicfile.mp3"?
<_azrael> Silvaran: There is a bot, when you say to tell about, it goes right to the person
<Chrono86> is it possible to install parallels on an amd64 system in ubuntu?
<silvaran> jcan_ras: Everyone here knows the feeling, trust me... we all weren't born into ubuntu or irc, as much as we'd like to think we were :).
<hush> I'm just trying to get myself more organized and I do better with visual representations and graphs etc, that show me all of my information and whats going on, etc.
<silvaran> Tonren: Unfortunately you'll have to trial-and-error with the man pages and command line options, I don't have much experience with it :(
<_azrael> Tonren: No. The man pages have the specifics, but I'll get you a command for turning whatever into mp3s. one moment.
<Tonren> _azrael: Thanks dude
<Tonren> silvaran: Thanks.. hopefully between me and _azrael we can figure it out
<silvaran> _azrael: OK, I'm used to getting a PM from ubotu saying, "OK, I told <person> about <subject>"
<_azrael> silvaran: It stopped doing that a while ago.
<hush> azrael: how did you find kmymoney2 in the repo ?
<hush> what keyword did you search for ?
<silvaran> hush: Try 'apt-cache search mymoney'
<Madpilot> silvaran, the bot's been totally rewritten, actually.
<Chrono86> hey guys has anybody sucessfuly installed paralles on ubuntu amd64?
<Chrono86> parallels
<_azrael> azrael@Heaven:~$ apt-cache search money managernkmymoney2 - Personal finance manager for KDErnmyphpmoney - Finance manager written in PHPrnazrael@Heaven:~$
<silvaran> Madpilot: Ah OK.  Haven't been here in awhile :(
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, I thought that was a OS X app?
<_azrael> Of course, myphpmoney probably isn't right for you unless you know server admin.
<Chrono86> it works on all systems now
<Chrono86> supposedly
<KrakensDen> have you tried it?
<Chrono86> I downloaded the linux deb install file
<KrakensDen> try it and see if it breaks :)
<Chrono86> but its i386...but the website says it supports host 64 bit systems
<lastnode> !tias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hush> silvaran: thanks, I'm still new at this - I still don't quite understand the repo's and how to find updates and programs. I guess I'm too used to Windows, and having to search the internet for them, rather than having them accessible from the OS.
<lastnode> try it and see? :)
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, search their site
<Chrono86> I did...
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, there is probably another binary
<KrakensDen> alternatively
<silvaran> hush: I feel your pain :)
<lastnode> ubotu, tell hush about repos
<fdsd> anyone here use a x86 cpu?
<KrakensDen> they may only support certain OS' as 64-bit hosts
<silvaran> ubotu: tell me about ubotu
<silvaran> ubotu: Where you been, dude?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Where you been, dude? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> fdsd, probably most people here, yeah
<silvaran> Hah... boy it really HAS been awhile :)
<KrakensDen> fdsd, here
<Chrono86> all they say is "Parallels Workstation 2.1 runs successfully on 64-bit platforms if a 32-bit primary OS is installed on it. Support for 64-bit primary and guest OSes is in scope for future versions of Parallels Workstation."
<hush> haha cool what is that thing
<fdsd> Madpilot, oh cool, I came to the right place
<hush> just a bot for ubuntu resources?
<etzerd> ?
<Madpilot> hush, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  -- and yes, ubotu is this channel's bot
<silvaran> hush: What thing what, ubotu?  From what you can see I'm probably not the best person to explain him/it right now :)
<hush> LOL
<silvaran> ubotu: Tell me about the meaning of life.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tell me about the meaning of life. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvaran> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> hush, ubotu is the most intelligent & useful critter on this channel, bar none :)
<hush> Madpilot: Thanks
<etzerd> between the two GUI that come with linux, which one is best to use? I mean KDE and GNOME
<verbose> nikosapi: try LC_ALL=POSIX dillo (with the one from the repositories installed
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, there is your answer
<silvaran> Wow, it HAS been awhile.  OK, I'll STFU now :)
<Madpilot> silvaran, /msg ubotu msg the bot
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, they have no amd64 support :P
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, unless you're running a 32 bit operating system
<silvaran> OK One last try...
<silvaran> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<pluma> etzerd: depends on personal opinion.
<verbose> nikosapi: also, try running src/dillo from the top directory of the source you downloaded
<justforfun> guys, i install JAVA5-jre , but i when run java , it runs this playerdomina@pwnedomina:~$ java -version
<justforfun> java version "1.4.2"
<justforfun> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Chrono86> I read it as they support it running on 64 bit systems as long as it's a 32 bit system running inside it
<hush> what do you guys use for IRC ? I'm using the X-IRC thing that I found in ubuntu but I was just curious what else there was that you recommend
<justforfun> how can i make to run java jre ?
<Tonren> _azrael: Anything on that converty-thing with mencoder, dude?  The manpages have revealed nothing
<Tonren> hush: I use Xchat, it's nice.  Kind of spartan to configure
<KrakensDen> hush, xchat and irssi are good
<torpedo|dog> justforfun: sudo update-alternatives java
<farous> justforfun: you mean sun java
<etzerd> which one do you pluma?
<Madpilot> hush, XChat
* silvaran is done playing with the bot, and now must visit the latrine.
<justforfun> farous , yes , sun java
<Chrono86> here's what they say in the installation manual under requirements "32-bit or 64-bit platform. Note that to run Parallels Workstation 2.1 on 64-bit platform you
<Chrono86> should have a 32-bit primary OS installed on it.
<Chrono86> "
<farous> use torpedo|dog command
<justforfun> i install this
<_azrael> Tonren: Hmm. I've got it, only it wants a video stream. I may end up just giving you a ffmpeg command instead.
<justforfun> sun-java5-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.
<hush> Thats what I meant.. I'm using XChat... not X-IRC my bad...
<torpedo|dog> justforfun: whoops, not quite.
<justforfun> now , i want to run it
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, in other words, if you use ubuntu64, it won't work
<KrakensDen> Chrono86, at least not in 64 bit mode
<farous> justforfun: oh it is sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Chrono86> I must be reading it wrong
<pluma> etzerd: GNOME. IMO GNOME is more like Windows and KDE is more like... MacOS X or something, but both are highly customisable anyway.
<justforfun>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<justforfun> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<justforfun>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<torpedo|dog> justforfun: type '3'
<farous> justforfun: yes just select 3 and use the pastebin
<farous> for long posts
<hush> I really like the way that XChat highlights the names of people who respond - it makes reading so much easier on the eyes. Very cool feature!
<verbose> etzerd: just for comparison, i think kde is more like windows so there you go...run both and decide
<justforfun> yeah man
<KrakensDen> pluma, most people say it the exact opposite way :P
<justforfun> now it runs
<justforfun> playerdomina@pwnedomina:~$ java -version
<justforfun> java version "1.5.0_06"
<justforfun> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<justforfun> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<justforfun> :D
<Madpilot> justforfun, pastebin next time!
<justforfun> thanks
<justforfun> sorry men
<KrakensDen> honestly the only difference is that KDE puts the bar on the bottom
<KrakensDen> and GNOME puts it up top
<justforfun> it is a short think
<torpedo|dog> justforfun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<justforfun> ok men
<verbose> haha, yeah, that's the only difference...silly window managers
<justforfun> java version "1.5.0_06" is too old ?
<silvaran> justforfun: That's pretty recent actually.
<torpedo|dog> justforfun: why is it that I keep on being off-by-one? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting if you need it :)
<pluma> KrakensDen: Well, GNOME is more like MacOS 9 and KDE is more like WinXP, if you mean that.
<KrakensDen> pluma, I think the real problem is that it's a bad analogy
<nikosapi> and xfce is just great!
<KrakensDen> pluma, although saying 'xfce is like cde' is fairly close
<silvaran> KrakensDen: Hahaha I must agree :)
<pluma> KrakensDen: Java is like C++.
<verbose> firefox is like lynx
<etzerd> is it a good Idea to install both at the same time, as you know ubuntu install GNOME by default.
<KrakensDen> pluma, no more than it's like D or C or JavaScript
<justforfun> now it runs , thanksguys!
<pluma> verbose: lynx is like telnet
<ttyfscker> verbose:: wtf, how do you et that firefox is like lynx
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, bad analogy day
<verbose> ttyfscker: they're both web browsers?
<verbose> yes, i'm taking it to the extreme
<jcan_ras> hush: I came accross this the other day http://www.appgen.com/aptus/my_books_professional.htm
<verbose> ubuntu is like ice cream
<KrakensDen> etzerd, if you want
<ttyfscker> verbose:: yea, thats about the only thing alike
<silvaran> etzerd: You mean KDE and GNOME at the same time?  Technically they won't interfere with one another, but depends on which one you use in your system bootup (kdm/gdm)
<pluma> ice cream is like diarrhea.
<KrakensDen> etzerd, you'll probably be happier if you just pick one and stick with it
<silvaran> pluma: I just had a nasty case of ice cream.
<ttyfscker> xfce was originally like cde, its not anymore
<ttyfscker> heh
<KrakensDen> XFCE is great
<pluma> Anyway. Back to serious matters.
<_azrael> ffmpeg -i whatever.somext -acodec mp3whatever.mp3
<KrakensDen> but the new releases are fairly slow :/
<hush> jcan_ras: thanks I'll check it out - learning about the repo's and synaptic package manager right now :)
<etzerd> ok guys thanks, I will stick with GNOMe
<_azrael> My bad, missed a space
<ttyfscker> i can definitely tell that it is bad analogy day
<_azrael> Tonren: ffmpeg -i whatever.somext -acodec mp3 whatever.mp3
<KrakensDen> _azrael, do you have a link to ffmpeg documentation?
<nikosapi> if it wasn't for xfce I couldn't use my old 300mhz notebook (i dont like ice, jwm, etc)
<ttyfscker> KrakensDen:: i agree, xfce4 is great..  4.4beta2 is even better
<KrakensDen> _azrael, because the manpage is fairly terse
<silvaran> ttyfscker: Until someone tries a car analogy, it is never truly bad analogy day.
<justforfun> guys , i installed fluxbox , but is default mode dont have icons , how can i add some icons to them ?
<KrakensDen> GNOME is like a Ford Excursion
<silvaran> nikosapi: If it wasn't for Billl Gates, I would be happy... so what's your point? :)
<KrakensDen> justforfun, it's not really designed for icons
<verbose> justforfun: i believe there's something called fbdesk
<KrakensDen> justforfun, you can run it as the wm inside of gnome or kde though
<verbose> but yeah, what KrakensDen said
<ttyfscker> KDE is like a bisquit
<hush> the different repo'
<KrakensDen> KDE is like an ice cube
<KrakensDen> all blue
<hush> the different repo's are where you can download all diffferent programs and stuff ?
<ttyfscker> so ubuntu could be compared to sh*t if you wanna think like that
<_azrael> KrakensDen: Not offhand. The manpage was enough to generate the command I needed.
<ttyfscker> lol
<jcan_ras> i enjoy the best of both worlds KDE apps in Gnome :P
<verbose> jcan_ras: same here
<Madpilot> Folks, #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway ---> and has space for "X is like Y" chat... :)
<Madpilot> hush, yes
<ttyfscker> i enjoy the best of both without using them.. xfce
<silvaran> Madpilot: Sorry dude.
<jcan_ras> right now im using koprtr
<jcan_ras> kopete
<ttyfscker> Madpilot:: are we bothering you man?
<_azrael> ttyfscker: Got ya beat-- e17
<verbose> e17 is sexy
<Tonren> _azrael: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<hush> so it is possible to add more repo's myself? or does it come with all the ones there are like auto updates itself with new ones etc...?
<ttyfscker> e17 = eyecandy bloatishness
<verbose> i ran it for a little bit
<KrakensDen> I'm too afraid to try and compile e17
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, have you ever run enlightenment?
<ttyfscker> yes
<Madpilot> ttyfscker, just trying to keep this place slightly on-topic
<silvaran> hush: There should be a sources.lst on the wiki that has all the repos.
<hush> ok
<hush> thanks
<ttyfscker> Madpilot:: ok ok..
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, it's not bloatishness :P
<Madpilot> hush, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<justforfun> guys , i installed a 386 kernel , but i have a pentium4 , it's better if i install a 686 ?
<KrakensDen> yes
<pitaman> Hi. I don't know if this is a common issue, but I've never used Linux before and I downloaded and properly burned the latest i386 ubuntu desktop cd to try it out, but when I try to run the cd, it won't get passed the loading root prompt.
<pitaman> I finally thought I found a distro that would be easy to use and I can't even boot the darn thing.
<pitaman> Any suggestions, please?
<silvaran> justforfun: Maybe slightly.... might as well.
<KrakensDen> but it probably won't matter much
<ttyfscker> KrakensDen:: the eyecandy stuff is just too much...
<hush> lol i'm there - just clicked on it right before you send the link
<_azrael> Tonren: Hrm. I'm not sure then...
<Tonren> _azrael: hmmm...
<farous> justforfun: not that a huge of a diff but is better :)
<ttyfscker> KrakensDen:: seems like the e developers focus more on its beauty than on its usage
<KrakensDen> pitaman, you check the md5sum?
<silvaran> pitaman: What's the exact error message you get when you try to boot it??
<justforfun> and i have this version of kernel
<justforfun> Linux 2.6.15-26-386
<justforfun> should i update ?
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, but you look at it all day
<pitaman> well
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, shouldn't it be perty?
<pitaman> no error message
<ese5> which kernel image do I need for core duo smp?
<ttyfscker> KrakensDen:: with some work xfce can look just as pretty as e
<silvaran> pitaman: Well yeah, but you should get SOMETHING from your boot process, assuming you've set the BIOS up to boot from the CD-ROM and you've burned the .iso properly.
<_azrael> Tonren: Have you installed mplayer codecs?
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, but you don't get that sort of 'high level' pretty
<Tonren> _azrael: I'm pretty sure I have.
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, or the very nice performance
<pitaman> yes. my bios is set to boot up from a cd and I didn't create a data cd...I created a cd from an image.
<SillyZ> q: in xubuntu whats the best way to access a smb windows share?, ubuntu and kubuntu has this feature automagically built in
<ttyfscker> KrakensDen:: if you want that high level pretty why arent you using windows + window blinds
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, have you seen that?
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, it looks disgusting
<ttyfscker> i have some screenshots of xfce on xubuntu
<KrakensDen> ttyfscker, I'd rather use fvwm
<ttyfscker> if your interested
<silvaran> pitaman: Right... so you leave the CD in your disc drive during bootup, and you get an error message?  What exactly does the message say?
<ttyfscker> haha
* KrakensDen uses xubuntu
<pitaman> How long do i have to leave it in there?
<KrakensDen> so I understand you
<KrakensDen> but there is a place for both
<ttyfscker> lets exchange screenies
<pitaman> I've left it for around 5 to 8 minutes and nothing
<_azrael> Tonren: Try this instead: ffmpeg -i input.ext -f mp3 output.mp3
<Madpilot> KrakensDen & ttyfscker - please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please
<KrakensDen> Madpilot, sorry
<ese5> has anyone with ipw3945 built their own custom kernel?
<Tonren> _azrael: Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.0
<pluma> How would I go about adding a java symlink alternative via update-alternatives manually? sudo update-alternatives --install java-sun java /usr/java/jdk-1.5.0_08/jre/bin/java 1?
<verbose> ese5: i have with an ipw2200
<KrakensDen> ese5, it doesn't work fine?
<ttyfscker> Madpilot:: :(  your running us off when its so silent?  ok
<verbose> they use the same driver i believe
<pluma> I can't really get much out of its manpage...
<ese5> krakensden:  it crashes when compiling
<Madpilot> ttyfscker, it's not that quiet...
<ttyfscker> #  linuxsociety  KrakensDen
<nikosapi> thanks a lot, bye!
<pitaman> :(
<ese5> krakensden:  undefined references to ieee80211 stuff
<illusina> So I have a really strange bug. My "x" key no longer works. I was messing with the keyboard shortcuts and I think accidentally assigned "x" to a shortcut. I then saved it, and moved out
<illusina> Then typing later, I realized "x" doesn't work
<_azrael> Tonren: OK, something's seriously missing from your ffmpeg
<KrakensDen> ese5, check their website
<_azrael> Tonren: Try reinstalling libffmpeg?
<ese5> krakensden: whose?
<Tonren> _azrael: Weird.  Can you dump a list of packages on me that I can download?
<illusina> So I set the config within the global keyboard settings"
<KrakensDen> ese5, I think you may have to download intel's wlan stack
<KrakensDen> ese5, the ipw3945 guys
<illusina> But it's still broken :|
<ese5> :-/
<CyDrive> Can someone help me my sound no longer works for some reason i didnt install anything new either can someone please help me
<_azrael> Tonren: I just converted to ogg and back to mp3 with the type of command I gave you.
<Tonren> _azrael: That package doesn't exist in my repos?
<_azrael> Tonren: Hrm. Maybe it's working because I have svn mplayer, 1sec
<hush> hey guys in my Software Preferences > Installation Media > Channels , there are channels in there that say Ubuntu 5.10 (binary) and (source), etc.. should I delete those and just keep the ones that say Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<ese5> krakensden: but why would ubuntu patch a broken kernel?
<jcan_ras> CyDrive : check if your mixer is muted
<_azrael> Tonren: can you pm me or pastebin me the output of :ffmpeg -formats
<CyDrive> yes i checked i and its not muted
<farous> CyDrive: aplay /usr/share/sounds/gaim/send.wav
<pitaman> Has anyone had the same problem that I have had trying to boot the desktop cd?
<verbose> ese5: http://ipw2200.sf.net has latest ieee80211 stack, driver and firmware
<farous> CyDrive: and close anything that might be using the sound device
<verbose> ese5: i'm using those with 2.6.17
<Madpilot> hush, why do you have old sources? Is this a clean install of 6.06?
<hush> yes lol
<hush> from the Live CD
<hush> I wondered the same thing
<pitaman> yes
<CyDrive> nothing did not work
<ese5> verbose: but where would I put it as far as compiling the kernel
<farous> CyDrive: lsof /dev/dsp
<Madpilot> hush, have you run any 'helper' scripts that might have screwed with your sources?
<ese5> verbose: i have a tar of the ieee80211 1.1.14
<Tonren> _azrael: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21170
<CyDrive> i ran the command but what should it do exactly?
<verbose> ese5: in the README's it says to not compile the in-tree ieee80211 or intel driver
<hush> Madpilot: there are a lot of them too.. several different 5.10 binary, source, updates, backports, etc..and the 1 ubuntu 6.06 at the very bottom
<farous> CyDrive: will tell you what is using the oss sound dev
<Ghost_Printer> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Tonren> _azrael: Gotta run.  if you figure it out, can you e-mail me?  maxcantor@gmail.com
<Tonren> _azrael: Thanks for your help dude
<hush> madpilot: not that I know of.. no helper scripts
<verbose> ese5: all the information should be in the README of the driver source
<CyDrive> ummm it gave me nothing
<Madpilot> hush, you didn't run automatix or something awful like that?
<farous> CyDrive: lsof /dev/snd/
<farous> CyDrive: and that is for the alsa sound dev
<hush> madpilot: nope
<farous> sound sys
<hush> whats that
<ese5> verbose: yeah but I already tried compiling 2.6.17.8 without the ipw3945 and then installing it afterwards
<ese5> verbose: and the wep/wpa wouldn't work
<pitaman> Sorry for intterupting, but iis there anyone that can help me or point me in the right direction regarding not being able to boot up from the desktop/live cd?
<tyler_d> slow bittorrent downloads.... nat = ok program = azureus, torrent = good, changed the port, looking for other input?
<CyDrive> It still gave me nothing
<ese5> verbose: i screwed with it for 2 days
<silvaran> Madpilot: "awful"'s a good way to put it.
<ese5> verbose: and i've given up
<hush> Madpilot: I've only had it for a few days
<farous> CyDrive: is it a laptop
<CyDrive> yes it is a laptop
<Madpilot> hush, very strange. Do the following for me: open Applications->Accessories->Terminal, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" w/o the ""
<hush> can I delete them and just leave the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS one?
<hush> okay
<farous> CyDrive: does it have a bottom to mute the sound for it work indep of the main sound control
<Madpilot> hush, we're going to fix your sources.list
<silvaran> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<verbose> tyler_d: how many seeds and peers are there?
<hush> ok did it
<CyDrive> No i dont have a mute button just 2 buttons to control volume wich i tend to use but its the same as going into the mixer and changing the master
<hush> got a sources.list window open now
<Madpilot> hush, once gedit opens, copy everything out of it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste ONLY THE URL of your pastebin here
<pitaman> no. Its a AMD Athlon xp 3000 nforce2 cchipset, dvd drive/burner on 1 ide channel, hd on the 2nd channel + pci promise controller wih second hd
<farous> CyDrive: try to use them sometimes they work indep they do that here
<pitaman> I've neveer used linux...so I'm not very linux savy
<CyDrive> That actually worked thank you very much for your help i appreciate it alot thank you
<hush> ok so paste the source.list file text into that website and then give you the link to it ?
<farous> CyDrive: the last thing i can think of is either you are using esd sound sys. or that you do not have the sound modules loaded
<farous> CyDrive: cool
<silvaran> Argh... when's GNOME going to get rid of the ESD dependency?
<Madpilot> hush, yes, that pastebin website will give you a unique URL, with a long number at the ned
<Madpilot> s/ned/end
<silvaran> Flanders!
<tyler_d> verbose: on which torrent?
<tyler_d> verbose: over 400 on all of them
<verbose> tyler_d: the one that's going slowly...
<tyler_d> verbose: they all are
<hush> madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21171
<pitaman> ok...I can get the live cd to boot and no one is trying to help me. As far as first impressions of trying to learn linux...this isn't going very well.
<tyler_d> verbose: just says that its not connecting to peers?
<tyler_d> pitaman: can you install windows?
<silvaran> pitaman: People are trying... just without success..... :(
<verbose> tyler_d: i'd try using something other than azureus, but i'm prejudiced against that program
<Madpilot> hush, are you *sure* you're running 6.06? That's a pure 5.04 (Breezy) sources.list
<hush> pitaman: If I can do it you can do it!
<hush> um...?
<hush> i think?
<tyler_d> verbose: same results with bittorrent
<hush> i'm pretty sure i am.. is there another way to find out
<jcan_ras> pitaman: is it the dapper 6.06
<tyler_d> verbose: any other program you would like me to try out?
<pitaman> how did you do it, hush?
<Madpilot> hush, in that terminal, do "lsb_release -a"
<pitaman> jcan: yes
<hush> I downloaded the Ubuntu ISO from the internet and played around on the Live CD before clicking on Install
<jcan_ras> pitaman: u said i loaded up the live installation?
<johnnyg> good evening. I purchased a linksys wireless G card. When I boot, neither ifconfig nor System->Networking show it. However, when I run $>sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  Password:<root pass> my system does see it. I messed around with getting my centrino wireless going and failed previously. Should I have to involve ndiswrapper to get my linksys wlan0 going? If so, how do I set it so I dont have to issue the command each time I boot?
<jcan_ras> *it
<pitaman> That is what I'm trying to do. I did that, but the darn cd doesn't want to boot past loading root
<tyler_d> verbose: what program do you recommend? I would love to try it.... not overly impressed with Azureus thus far
<verbose> tyler_d: i use bit tornado
<_azrael> tyler_d: If you can deal with ncurses interface, rtorrent
<hush> madpilot: adam@adam-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<hush> No LSB modules are available.
<hush> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<hush> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<hush> Release:        6.06
<hush> Codename:       dapper
<hush> adam@adam-desktop:~$
<jcan_ras> pitaman: is this the 1st ubuntucd u r running on that pc
<Madpilot> hush, ouch, that should have been pastebinned too
<pitaman> yes
<_azrael> !paste > hush
<hush> Sorry about that :(
<tyler_d> verbose: installing
<tyler_d> verbose: gimme 2 seconds
<Madpilot> hush, but in any case, your sources.list is pure Breezy, but lsb_release says Dapper... I've no idea what's up there...
<hush> madpilot: do i need to reinstall Linux ?
<Madpilot> hush, you utterly sure you didn't run automatix or anything like that? Use some tutorial that said "Use these sources"?
<hush> what is Breezy?
<Madpilot> hush, no, it should be fixable
<hush> Nope.. didn't do anything
<Madpilot> hush, Breezy is the previous release of Ubuntu - Ubuntu 5.04 Breezy Badger
<jcan_ras> pitaman: try running it in text mode, i think u press esc at bootup
<tyler_d> verbose: how do I load things into that?
<hush> after I installed i ran all the updates it told me to do and thats all
<pitaman> then what?
<hush> I guess it is possible I could have installed something from a repo or from the auto updates that I shouldn't have?
<pitaman> Are test menus? or do I have to put in a command or something?
<Schalken> is there somewhere where i can see a list of new features in Gaim 2.0?
<silvaran> Folks I'm outta here.  Good to see the Ubuntu scene is alive and well.  Night folks :).
<jcan_ras> pitaman: maybe itll load it then otherwise maybe somn is wrong with the cd
<verbose> tyler_d: i save my torrents to ~ and open bit tornado from applications -> internet -> bit tornado client then browse to the .torrent file
<hush> madpilot: what do you suggest I do - Is there an easy way out of this mess?
<pitaman> ok. let me try again and see.
<pitaman> Thanks for at least trying. I was really excited to try Linux for a non Linux guy like me. Hopefully it will work. Maybe it is just something with this 6.06 release
<Madpilot> hush, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674 <-- known-good Dapper sources.list. Paste this into your sources.list, save & close it.
<r0bby> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<jcan_ras> pitaman: try ordering some, it might take a while but its worth the wait
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got an issue I've tried to resolve in #xorg with no answer. I've got two vid cards (agp and pci). Two monitors to the AGP and one to the PCI .. No matter what I try I can only get two at a time. Currently one on each .. here's my xorg.conf .. help? .. http://pastebin.ca/140049
<pitaman> ok thanks jcan. I apreciate it
<flubs> Can anyone tell me how to edit my sources.list file?  When I try to do it in VI it says I can't save cuz it's read only
<ese5> the ubuntu kernel package is completely broken
<stardust> do sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<_azrael> flubs: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<stardust> oops i forgot vim
<farous> ese5: be more specific
<jcan_ras> ok guys blessings see unu inna di latas. IRIE Jamaica :P
<flubs> I don'
<ese5> farous: everytime i try to compile i get an error, so i remove support for that and compile again,  and get a different error
<cello_rasp> how does one stop antialiasing text in icewm???
<flubs> sorry, I don't care how it gets edited, I just borked my gedit so I can't use the text editor
<ese5> firs it was ipw3945 with undefined references to ieee80211 crap
<cello_rasp> flubs nano
<Madpilot> hush, after you've saved the new sources.list, restart Synaptic & hit the Reload button
<farous> ese5: so it is you who do not know how to compile the kernel :) now there are howtos on the forums for that
<_azrael> flubs: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyler_d> verbose: didn't show up in internet aps?
<ese5> farous:  how is it I don't know how to compile the kernel?
<farous> ese5: how is it you are getting all those failed compilation
<flubs> _azrael: Yeah, just tried that...seems to be working
<farous> ese5: and speak in publick and do not harrase or insult in pm again
<farous> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> farous?
<farous> ese5: has just insulted me in pm
<farous> no reason except i am trying to help him
<nalioth> farous: that is not an !ops issue
<Madpilot> ese5, what's up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ese5> farous:  i didn't insult you,  I told you not to be a jerk
<nalioth> farous: type /ignore NICK
<Hobbsee> farous: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: Madpilot all sorted
<farous> ese5: and how about the f word
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DBO> kids, this is not the place to fight
<farous> dbo i am not a kid i am a univ prof
<DBO> farous, I was being lighthearted
<farous> and never though helping people here will end up like that
<farous> ese5: again publick
<nalioth> farous: one never knows when the helping hand will be bitten
<Madpilot> farous, like nalioth said, /ignore
<farous> nalioth: ok thanx
<farous> sorry first time to experience that
<_azrael> Also farous, as you are helping him, just cease to do so if he insults you--it's a punishment in and of itself.
<farous> sorry for the disturbance i think its time to leave
<ese5> jeez
<hush> madpilot: Thanks MAN! it's running updates now. :)
<ese5> if that guy is a univ professor .........
<hush> now it's done - anything else?
<tyler_d> new torrent client recommendations??
<trace> yola! I needaaa helpaaah!
<Madpilot> hush, hit the "Mark all Upgrades" button in Synaptic
<hush> ktorrent
<tyler_d> with gui preferably?
<tyler_d> trace: with what?
<_azrael> rtorrent ftw (jk, lacks gui)
<SillyZ> gmorinin
<hush> madpilot: libkrb53 - libmagick9 - rar
<_azrael> !ask > trace
<Madpilot> hush, is that what's got upgrades? Or what?
<ese5> i can't get the ubuntu kernel to compile at all
<hush> i believe so
<hush> those are the 3 it listed
<hush> so i marked them
<SillyZ> how does one decide between, gnome, kde or xfce, Ive had em all isntall and each has its own unique features....
<_azrael> ese5: Why do you feel the need to compile one? There are binaries available...
<ese5> first it crapped out when it got to my ipw3945 driver ... so i removed it ...  not it's undefined reference to acpi_in_suspend :-/
<Madpilot> hush, generally, you can let the upgrade manager do it's thing
<charliehan1> how do I get headphone output to work on 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller? Works under Windoz.
<trace> :)
<Madpilot> SillyZ, flip a coin
<ese5> _azrael: because i need one with smp for core duo
<_azrael> ese5: Odd. I'm using core duo, and I've had no issues getting the smp to go...
<SillyZ> Madpilot ehehe
<PyroManiak> Anyone know how to fix the "jumpy mouse" reaction?
<ese5> _azreael: with the stock kernel?
<ese5> _azrael: or did you install some other prebuilt image
<_azrael> ese5: I'm using stock kernel, and while I haven't explicitly checked for smp, I'm getting the performance I'd expect.
<ese5> _azrael: do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ese5> _azrael: do you see two processors (0 and 1)
<tyler_d> hush: keeps saying stalled?
<_azrael> ese5: Nope. So I guess no smp support on.
<hush> stalled?
<ese5> _azrael: yeah.. see
<ese5> _azreael:  so you're only using one core right now
<joemauch> how do i give my user permission to access root-mounted filesystems?
<tyler_d> hush: under status...
<_azrael> ese5: In that case, I'll try to compile myself, tell ya what I find out.
<hush> um no
<r0bby> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<hush> did I say it did, I may have misunderstood
<tyler_d> hush: been having big issues with all of them... really slow, or not connecting at all... tried several different clients, checked torrents, changed ports... any suggestions?
<hush> oh torrents?
<tyler_d> hush: yes lol
<hush> my fault i was thinking something else
<trace> Heya, I've got ubuntu on my laptop, but am using the vga output to go to a 1440x900 monitor. Problem is, my laptop monitor likes to push 1024x768 and it's applying that to my external monitor. Is there anything I can do to change the resolution?
<hush> i use utorrent with winXP, someone recommended ktorrent for linux
<tyler_d> hush: s'all good, any help at this point is appreciated
<alexcamilo> Hello, I followed the instructions on this page: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235&cp=4 to install XGL. and when i finished i get an error when running "xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us" it is "xmodmap: ubable to open display ''" then when i run the shell script in the final step which contains #!/bin/bash
<alexcamilo> gnome-window-decorator & compiz replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher & i get an error "(gnome-window-decorator:4880): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: compiz.real: Couldn't open display"
<_azrael> ese5: not tried it yet, but what about linux-686-smp kernel?
<Linuturk> hush, I really like Transmission
<alexcamilo> i have installed nvidia drivers and my card is supported.
<Linuturk> hush, search the forums for install instructions
<hush> transmission - torrent?
<Linuturk> hush, yes, and it works great
<hush> awesome thanks man!
<alexcamilo> and i'm using dapper 6.06 freshly installed and upgraded
<hush> Is there any way I can get my torrents and files off of WinXP so that I can continue torrenting on Linux? or am I screwed?
<Linuturk> yes, you can
<Linuturk> hush, get the torrent files and the data that has already been downloaded
<flubs> Does anyone know of a way to reset all the system files but leave all my data in tact?
<Linuturk> hush, put the data in a directory in your /home
<hush> linuturk: I'm new, don't know how to get the files :(
<hush> 3 days new :)
<Linuturk> hush, put your torrent files in a directory inside a subdirectory of your torrent data
<Linuturk> hush, after you install transmission, point it to your torrent-data directory
<hush> my torrents are in winXP tho not linux
<Linuturk> hush, open your torrent files with Transmission, it should check the existing data, and continue the downloads
<Linuturk> hush, first, copy over my instructions
<tyler_d> Linuturk: how do I update my lists, after editing my sources file
<Linuturk> hush, next, search the ubuntu forums for Transmission for install instructions and install it
<Linuturk> hush, do that, and we'll talk about your torrent data and files. Are you Dual-Booting
<Linuturk> ?
<hush> how do I grab my files off of my winxp HDD and place them into my Linux HDD :( ?
<Linuturk> tyler_d, sudo apt-get update
<Linuturk> hush, are you dual booting? is it on a seperate machine?
<hush> dual booting
<Linuturk> hush, do you see your window's drive under Places > Computer
<Linuturk> ?
<Jahooty> are the setup tools the same in ubuntu as they are in xubuntu?
<flubs> What is the command to install something and all necessary dependancies?
<tyler_d> Linuturk: ty...
<_azrael> flubs: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Linuturk> hush, did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Linuturk> tyler_d, np
<hush> ubuntu
<flubs> _asrael: I have been trying that for Samba and SSH but it tells me it's not going to continue because the packages have unmet dependencies
<Linuturk> hush, do you see your windows file system?
<_azrael> flubs: Can you dump the output to a pastebin?
<ChakRa> Linuturk sorry to interrupt but is tranmission the software where u put all the torrents in a torrent folder and it auto download em?
<hush> I believe so, would I see my Linux HDD too or just winxp HDD
<flubs> _azrael: is it just pastebin.com?  I have never used it before
<clever> how would i see which package owns a certain file?
<Jahooty> yeah, pastebin.com
<tyler_d> Linuturk: installed it.. sorry following along here.... doesn't want to open?
<_azrael> !paste > flubs
<Linuturk> ChakRa, That's what I do, yes. It doesn't autodownload them, but it will restart the downloads after you have to restart. That's why I'm using it. That and azureus sucks on ubuntu (bloated)
<flubs> haha
<Linuturk> tyler_d, what do you mean doesn't open?
<clever> Linuturk: yep azureus is bloated
<ChakRa> i know a guy who had a setup once where he used to put all the torrents in a folder and the software will download it auto.
<ChakRa> ah ic Linuturk
<hush> linuturk: i see floppy drive - cdrw drive - 74.5GB Volume - HP Printer - Filesystem
<tyler_d> Linuturk: click... doesn't run
<rayna> hi, can someone please tell me how to enable VNC/remote desktop on a ubuntu machine without having access to gnome? I have ssh access only, and i need to enable VNC so that I can connect
<_azrael> rayna: x11vnc
<Jahooty> i'm having a hard time getting my wireless to work in xubuntu.  it seems to have drivers and recognize the device but i can't make the device connect to my network
<_azrael> rayna: If you don't have it, it's in the apt tree, just install it.
<rayna> _azrael, what do i do with that?
<_azrael> rayna: sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<ChakRa> yeah i am using utorrent on dapper which is nice but that auto feature will be l337zors ~__~
<rayna> _azrael, thanks
<_azrael> rayna: then run it from command line, it'll set up a vnc server.
<clever> _azrael: do you know how to search apt to see which pakage owns a certain file?
<_azrael> rayna: man x11vnc for info on passwords, etc.
<rayna> _azrael, cheers
<Linuturk> tyler_d, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220149&highlight=Transmission << is that the instructions you followed?
<_azrael> clever: No. But if you tell me the file, i can take a guess.
<rayna> _azrael, what about the default one that comes with ubuntu? when you go into gnome you can just tick a box that says enable vnc
<clever> the file is hamachi.ko
<rayna> _azrael, is there a way to enable that via command line?
<clever> i have 3 copys
<tyler_d> Linuturk: yes it is
<clever> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/hamachi.ko
<clever> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/hamachi.ko
<clever> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/hamachi.ko
<Linuturk> tyler_d, did you use the deb?
<Linuturk> !paste > clever
<clever> just wondering if its part of a certain pakage
<clever> if it was more then 3 lines i would have used a pastebin
<hush> Linuturk: i see floppy drive - cdrw drive - 74.5GB Volume - HP Printer - Filesystem
<Linuturk> hush, one second
<clever> as ubotu told me its for LARGE pastes:P
<tyler_d> Linuturk: yes
<hush> Linuturk: k
<_azrael> rayna: I do not know. I use x11vnc from when I used gentoo :)
<rayna> _azrael, ok thanks
<Linuturk> hush, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<rayna> anyone else know how to enable the default VNC server via ssh?
<Linuturk> tyler_d, got me. the deb worked out of the box for me . . . post in the thread and see if the author of the thread can help you
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tyler_d> Linuturk: I'm going to try loggin back in... we will see
<Ross> hello fellow ubuntu users...
<_azrael> clever: hamachi.ko is a kernel module
<waxhead> hi everyone
<carthik> rayna, that one is vino - read man vino
<_azrael> It is probably owned by linux-restricted-modules-kernelversion
<waxhead> what are people using for mp3 encoding?
<hush> Madpilot: Thank you for your help bro - I really do appreciate it! You were very helpful!
<flubs> _azrael: Ok, got the screen dump posted on the pastebin
<waxhead> sound juicer is producing huge files...
<clever> ahhh
<ardchoille> Will I get a better display by commenting out dri or glx in xorg.conf?
<Madpilot> hush, no problem. I've still got no idea how your sources got that messed up...
<clever> any idea how i would use that kernel module _azrael
<carthik> waxhead, you can use soundjuicer - check and change the prefs
<Ross> I'm somewhat new to linux, and I'm trying to install GCC...can someone point me to a website to do this, or any advice?
<Madpilot> waxhead, got it producing .flac for you?
<_azrael> clever: sudo modprobe hamachi
<rayna> carthik, No manual entry for vino
<Madpilot> Ross, install build-essential
<clever> and be able to control it
<flubs> _azrael: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21176
<clever> its a vpn client program
<waxhead> carthik, I have... from settings on the net, and I still get 43meg mp3
<Ross> where is build-essential?
<waxhead> Madpilot, yeah, ogg, flac etc... but the phone plays mp3...
<flaino> alguem ae?
<flaino> :D
<hush> Madpilot: That was pretty cool wasn't it, LOL. I don't have a clue either. Am I allowed to say "It wasn't ME" lol I've only had it for 3 days and I've barely done ANYTHING on it - too scared to mess with anything but I'm learning quickly.
<Madpilot> Ross, install it thru Synaptic, it's on the standard Ubuntu repos
<Ross> ahh
<Madpilot> hush, well, it probably *was* you, actually, but I'll accept that you have no idea how you did it ;)
<_azrael> waxhead: ffmpeg -i input.ext -f mp3 output.mp3
<hush> Madpilot: Awesome - Thanks! :)
<_azrael> flubs: Have you messed around with sources.list?
<waxhead> I installed banshee, but the gstreamer libs' aren't found either...
<carthik> rayna, turns out it is automatically started with each session. Please try x11vnc or tightvnc for a better vnc that dies not depend on a running GNOME session, and has a man page :)
<Ross> Madpilot, thanks...
<flubs> _azrael: I ran automatix and I think it borked something majorly
<Madpilot> waxhead, have you enabled the various bits needed to play mp3?
<rayna> carthik, thank u, however it is currently disabled, is there a config file i can edit to make it start with each session?
<waxhead> Madpilot, in banshee or soundjuicer?
<flubs> _azrael: But I went to the source-o-matic and remade a default sources.list and replaced the 'broken' one and it still gives me that error
<Madpilot> waxhead, well, in Ubuntu generally - once done, it should work everywhere
<carthik> rayna, don't know, can't find that out - it seems to rely on using the gui to change options. Like I said, please use something else
<_azrael> flubs: OK, simple, we'll have that fixed quickly.
<rayna> carthik, ok thx
<_azrael> flubs: sudo apt-get update
<_azrael> flubs: then try
<pluma> How come the Thunderbird and Firefox versions in the repository are unbranded? I take it that has to do with the trademark restrictions imposed by Mozilla, but are there any actual differences between those and the ones for download? Other than that the updates lag behind, that is.
<_azrael> flubs: btw, stay away from automatix, it breaks stuff.
<waxhead> Madpilot, yeah, that's what I thought... but it just isn't happening...
<carthik> rayna, I got my info from /usr/share/doc/vino/README and README.Debian
<waxhead> it's frustrating as hoary and breezy it all worked fine...
<rayna> carthik, just reading that now, thanks :D
<_azrael> waxhead: If that stuff is failing, maybe:
<waxhead> after some setup, but dapper, just isn't working
<Madpilot> waxhead, hmm, I always rip to .ogg, so I don't know the details - but at one point I did have SJ set up to rip to mp3... check the wiki again
<_azrael> !easyubuntu > waxhead
<flubs> _azrael: that screen dump was from directly after I ran a sudo apt-get update...
<_azrael> (they've got codec installs that are how I got my full mp3 support)
<_azrael> flubs: OK, do you have alot of time?
<_azrael> flubs: Not time to be punching things in, but time to wait?
<DFM> I need some advice on installing gnome control center.
<_azrael> flubs: I have a full system reset to current repos command, but it takes a while to run.
<_azrael> flubs: And I mean a _long_ while.
<flubs> _azrael: haha, like start it and go to sleep long time to run?
<DFM> when I try and install using a package manager it says "BREAK" install
<flubs> _azrael: cuz that would be great :-D
<pluma> Also, how long do repository version lag behind, and is there something one can do about it (e.g. manual update)?
<Linuturk> _azrael, a full system reset?
<DFM> it won't let me install it and I don't know where to look for what might be the problem
<_azrael> Linuturk: Essentially, it looks for all packages in the system, and does apt-get install --reinstall on each of them
<erpo> Hi all. I need to connect to a windows machine running ultravnc from a linux laptop. The ultravnc server is using the AES encryption plugin. How can I do this?
<_azrael> Linuturk: Fabulous for purging stuff from old repos you don't want on there.
<cyphase> http://blog.cyphase.com/2006/08/19/strange-bug-in-gnomes-recent-documents-menu-in-ubuntu/
<_azrael> flubs: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes -y
<flubs> erpo: I've done ultravnc into a linux box but I am not sure about the other way around
<_azrael> flubs: And prepare to wait a _long_ time.
<_azrael> Linuturk: See how it works?
<pluma> Anyone?
<flubs> _azrael: it said could not open lock file even when i did a sudo and entered my password
<davidrincon2006> hey guys i've got a mate who has an ubuntu install, and hes done some strange update and now apt is stuffed. i get this error message could not open lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock any idea what i could do to fix this? any generic apt fixing solutions
<carthik> _azrael I dont see the benefit in that, since all packages are already uptodate in a system that has been upgraded? And it doesn't remove any packages?
<nopi> woiiiii
<_azrael> carthik: It does 2 things. 1.) In his case, he's got some packages that are further ahead (came frome edgy) that are messing with his dependencies
<flubs> carthik: I'm trying it cuz Automatix borked my system
<pluma> I can't believe I spent 8 hours setting up eclipse and java. Where'd the night go? Why is it noon already?
<_azrael> carthik: 2.) If you've messed with any of the libs, or anything like that, it restores all the packages to how they should be.
<_azrael> flubs: That means you're running an apt-get or synaptic elsewhere, you have to close it first.
<carthik> _azrael, but you see how the _order_ in which the packages are replaced are important. forcing yes is not always a great solution. He/she might still have a seriously broken system
<carthik> _azrael, not to mention the packages installed by hand from individual debs, like Skype
<afflux> morgen...
<_azrael> carthik: I suppose it's not a complete reset, but it resets all available packages to a pristine state.
<chemaja> holy crap that "reduce resources" metacity gconf setting actually works now
<chemaja> sweet
<flubs> _azrael: closed my terminal window and I don't see a synaptic window anywhere...is there a force quit command i can try?
<waxhead> so no one is having any problems with soundjuice creating big mp3 files?
* chemaja enjoys zero minimize animations :D
<_azrael> carthik: I found it useful originally when I had been messing around in my lib directories with some linking stuff, and found I had broken several libraries, but didn't kno wwhat.
<_azrael> flubs: killall -9 apt-get aptitude synaptic
<carthik> _azrael, good for you but might be poison for someone who doesnt know as much - like a new user - so I'd be careful with calling it something it is not.
<_azrael> Or rather
<carthik> or at least qualify what could go wrong.
<_azrael> flubs: sudo killall -9 apt-get aptitude synaptic
<_azrael> carthik: I don't think it can do any harm. At worst, they spend a really long time downloading.
<_azrael> carthik: Though I will be careful about calling it a system reset, you're right there.
<flubs> _azrael: haha, returned a 'no process killed' on all three
<carthik> _azrael, I mentioned the harm it can do a little up there...
<MichaelLippman> quit
<gerhard> good morning
<_azrael> carthik: If apt-get install --reinstall can't find the package, it doesn't do anything.
<_azrael> carthik: It'd only remove by-hand debs if there was a version extant in sources.list repos.
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<_azrael> flubs: try just sudo apt-get update, tell me if that works
<_azrael> flubs: if it does, run: sudo su
<_azrael> flubs: then run the command I gave you.
<_azrael> flubs: I think the sudo just didn't have the privleges carry all the way through.
<Flannel> DONT  use sudo su
<Linuturk> !aegis
<ubotu> aegis: transaction-based software configuration management. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.21-2 (dapper), package size 4979 kB, installed size 12764 kB
<_azrael> Flannel: OK, OK, I'll modify the command to use sudo.
<flubs> the apt-get update seems to have worked, but the other script is still giving the same error
<Flannel> _azrael: if you want that, use sudo -i
<flubs> _azrael: Thanks for the help but I think I am just going to have to follow a tutorial I found to move my /home to a new partition and reinstall in the morning.  For now I just need to get some sleep
<_azrael> dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes -y
<_azrael> ignore, sorry, need to modify
<Flannel> _azrael: just use sudo -i beforehand, it'll be fine
<heyjoe52> finally got myself off of windows today, just ment to partition my drive but the os became corrupt, so im a linux full user now yay! now can anyone point me to some literature to use the dang thing :)
<_azrael> flubs: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes -y
<nnx> How do I go about changing the default JVM to Sun's?
<_azrael> Should work.
<nnx> Is there an automated method or do I go into /etc/alternates and rewire the symlinks manually?
<_azrael> Or,
<nnx> Er, /etc/alternatives, that is
<_azrael> flubs: sudo -i dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes -y
<_azrael> Should work too.
<ompaul> heyjoe52, start by clicking on System -> Help there are a couple of easy to read manuals there
<chemaja> nnx, update-alternatives
<meathead> if I wanted to reinstall windows, which would take over my default booting OS, where can I find the command to type into GRUB to get it back in the boot record?
<heyjoe52> thanks!
<nnx> Ah.  Thank you.
<ompaul> heyjoe52, yw
<chemaja> nnx, np :D
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meathead> thanks
<vasyl> can someone please tell me how to mask packages from apt-get? I need to mask fglrx so that apt-get doesnt pull the new version when I apt-get upgrade
<meathead> fyrestrtr: that page says nothing about finding the command for reinstalling grub?
<Flannel> meathead: look at the second link
<Flannel> s/installing windows/breaking it/
<carthik> vasyl, ue synaptic to pin the version you currently use.
<PyroManiak> How do I remove the shortcut on my desktop for my windows partition without unmounting it?
<vasyl> carthik: could you be more precise plz what exactly do I need to do there?
<meathead> ahh, I clicked the wrong link
<meathead> it was in the first one, not the second
<meathead> thanks
<Flannel> Er, right.  First link, second line ;)
<hush> BREAKING NEWS - IT'S OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL I LOVE LINUX - BREAKING NEWS
<ompaul> !shout :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shout :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heyjoe52> hmmm when i installed AMSN, i get an error saying hi im having an issue with my amsn, keeps saying i cant load txCximage and says please compile amsn first, having no idea how to compile (ultra newb) im a bit lost
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hush> i was excited.
<heyjoe52> oops, must learn to type in 1 thought
<ompaul> we all are :)
<hush> :)
<hush> i felt that it was something that needed to be shared with everyone
<hush> loudly.
<hush> in your face loud
<chemaja> PyroManiak, probably with gconf-editor
<vasyl> carthik: do I need to force version or lock it?
<hush> you know whats sad - this linux IRC client is better than any of the windows clients.
<ompaul> hush, chat goes on in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic, we reserve here for help only (its a numbers thing)
<PyroManiak> chemaja: where though? I've looked around through there
<waxhead> can someone paste their mp3 setting for sound juicer... that doesn't create large mp3's
<hush> my bad I'm knew I didn't realize what channel I was in - my apologies
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> What's an easy way to make a trash bin icon on the desktop? :)
<carthik> vasyl, lock it once you have the right version
<Flannel> hush: no big deal.  You're welcome to come babel endlessly in #ubuntu-offtopic, the rest of us do ;)
<chemaja> PyroManiak, no idea -- maybe under apps >> nautilus, but ive never solved this particular prob
<hush> Flannel: ty!
<vasyl> carthik: cool thanks it worked :D i need to lock fglrx cause I hace X200M card and it only works with 8.24.8 and not the current one
<PyroManiak> chemaja: Yes, Nautilus has a checkbox for "show volumes" thank you
<chemaja> PyroManiak, nice!
<Madpilot> Flannel, he could even babble endlessly ;)
<PyroManiak> chemaja: "volumes visible" if you want to uncheck it
<waxhead> how do I "update" the menus?
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop, is it not on the panel on the bottom right corner of the screen
<waxhead> I'm missing some apps in the list
<Madpilot> waxhead, not all apps appear in the menus
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ompaul: i already rid of that, I want an actual desktop icon, I think gtweakui can do it, or how about... where is the trash bin physically located?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> obviously not /dev/null....
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop,  ln -s /home/username/.Trash Desktop/.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ahh k
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> thx
<heyjoe52> *sigh* ppl tell me things i have no idea what they mean in emails. "In a root shell change directory to where you extracted the files." what does this mean to, to a first day linux user?
<Davey> oga
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop,  ln -s /home/username/.Trash Desktop/Trash  <<drop the dot & it looks like a folder you have to skin it up
<_azrael> heyjoe42: Do you know how to use cd?
<Flannel> heyjoe52: add a comma after shell.
<ompaul> heyjoe52, did you look at the introduction to the Desktop and so on?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> actually
<Flannel> heyjoe52: only, with ubuntu, you don't do the root shell thing, we usesudo
<zithowa> i have a bunch of files named "somethingstupid.part0x.ext".  how do i rename them all in one command to "somethingsmart.part0x.ext"?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ompaul: i knew the symbollic link command, just needed the path... (I'm a fluxbox user, and don't normally use Ubuntu)
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> thx
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> :)
<zithowa> i dunno how to do anything with shell regexp
<waxhead> this is hopeless!!!!
<_azrael> zithowa: and the x is the only thing that changes from file to file?
<ompaul> heyjoe52, stick with the documentation you have go through it and you will be fine, if you go off doing some other stuff that you can't evaluate as good or bad advice you may do things you don't want to actually do (no there is no virus issue but there are ways to damage your o/s)
<waxhead> I've never had so much trouble with encoding to mp3!
<zithowa> _azrael: yes
<ompaul> !restricted > waxhead
<ompaul> waxhead, install the relevant parts there and then use whatever ripper you want
<zithowa> _azrael: maybe i'll just make a quick script
<heyjoe52> ahh, thank you, i will go through and read it. I'm an isp tech in Canada and got tired of windows, but linux is weird and disoreinting to my eyes
<_azrael> zithowa: Yeah, a perl script'd probably be the easiest way. You know how?
<waxhead> ompaul, it's not that I can't encode to mp3, ti's just that they are so freakin HUGE!
<waxhead> ompaul, they're 40 meg!
<ompaul> waxhead, and the source file size?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> hmmm
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ompaul: just thought of a prob
<waxhead> I'm wondering though, that I have gstreamer10 libs installed....
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> The icon isnt dynamic like it would normally be...
* GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop looks at gtweakui
<waxhead> ompaul, I don't know, I'm using sound juicer....
<waxhead> I tried banshee but it won't "see" mp3 settings....
<ompaul> waxhead, my personal favorite program is called GRIP (but then I am an old timer)
<frying_fish> waxhead: sound juicer doesn't have mp3 by default
<frying_fish> you have to create the profile
<frying_fish> and sound juicer also won't let you name files in a good way
<waxhead> ompaul, yeah, I have grip, but it's not as nice iwth it's file naming, and it's just a pain to work out... I like SJ's.
<frying_fish> sound juicer is worse at filenaming, you can even alter what it does for naming, you can only choose from its options
<waxhead> frying_fish, I know, I have mp3's working.. had it working in all other versions of ubuntu too... so far dapper has been a real problem
<frying_fish> which don't include artist - album - number - title
<zithowa> _azrael: i know how to do it in ruby
<zithowa> i dunno perl atm
<_azrael> zithowa: Even better. I'll leave you to it.
<_azrael> zithowa: On a random note, if you already know ruby, you probably shouldn't bother too much w/ perl
<Csabo2> if you need a good mp3 player use beep
<NineTeen67Comet> Triple Monitors is a REALITY! .. Yeah for cheap CRT monitors and open source X servers! .. WOW! Move the mouse from the far right to the far left, and you better have a wide mouse pad .. heheheheh
<Scorpmoon> where can I read about how to control ubuntu server remotely?
<Scorpmoon> from a windows machine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b secleinteer!*@70.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: did you pop openssh on your server? If so you can use Putty ..
<_azrael> !ssh > scorpmoon
<NineTeen67Comet> If not you can download and install Webmin .. then use Firefox (Cuz I know you ain't using IE) .. to access your server ..
<Scorpmoon> is the ubuntu server side ready for it though?
<Carmen-> is there some advanced tutorial about hard drive partitions?
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: You have to apt-get install openssh-server I beleive ..
<Carmen-> i wanna know everything about hard disk
<secleinteer> hey, i started ubuntu, and it said that every 30th boot it needs to check the file system
<secleinteer> but it can't check it automatically cause it fails
<secleinteer> so it asks for the root password
<NineTeen67Comet> Carmen-: fire up google.com .. look for a wiki .. etc. etc .. there really isn't much except to get in there and learn it ..
<secleinteer> but it won't accept it
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to get around this?
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl
<Carmen-> NineTeen67Comet i dont know what i am searching for
<secleinteer> any1?
<secleinteer> i really need this fixed
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: sounds like you might have the wrong fs type in your fstab .. I had ext2 when mine was reiserfs and it kicked an oerror out like that too ..
<Carmen-> i always find some noobie documentation
<Carmen-> like "hard drive stores files"
<NineTeen67Comet> Carmen-: try .. googaling for "hard drive partitioning" ..
<secleinteer> mine says that line 10 is messed up in fstab
<secleinteer> that may be for my windows share
<secleinteer> my windows box isn't working right now
<secleinteer> so it gets an error when trying to mount
<meathead> Carmen-: about.com does great information on like, everything
<secleinteer> but how can i fix this?
<meathead> Carmen-: they'll teach you how to play guitar
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: you might have to boot into your box with the live cd, then use that to edit your fstab on your hard drive .. space down 10 lines and see what's the issue
<secleinteer> ok
<homerh_linux> haveing a problem with synaptic it wont load just let me enter my password first time then ,then evry other try the cursor goes for a asecound or 2 and nothing and i cant add programs via applications/add,remove
<secleinteer> will backtrack work? because i'm using my copy of knoppix on my windows box to get into here
<NineTeen67Comet> you can use knppix to look at your fstab too ..
<secleinteer> i don't have a copy to put in that comp
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: fstab is a file not an application ..
<secleinteer> i know
<homerh_linux> also apt=get works fine from a terminal
<crazy_penguin> Good morning everyone! :)
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: fstab files are simple to edit . you don't need a new one .. there are also (haven't got it handy) places via google that show how to fix your windows MBR back to default, then you can re-do Ubuntu ..
<homerh_linux> morning crazy_penguin
<secleinteer> windows mbr?
<lukem> hey all
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: least that way you can get back in your box w/out being in Knoppix .. mbr = master boot record .. grub is what's there now handeling that ..
<secleinteer> i don't even know what's wrong with my windows box
<method|> can someone tell me what mouse theme ubuntu uses as default?
<secleinteer> i'm not even worrying about that now
<homerh_linux> windows is on it
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: if you fix the mbr you can boot into windows and start over .. your XP disc should have a utility on it to do that (it's been a couple years since I used windows but it was there back then) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: google for windows mbr repair or fix ..
<secleinteer> you do realize that ubuntu and windows are on separate computers right?
<secleinteer> are you saying i can fix my windows like this?
<Carmen-> i dont get it
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: what is your  problem?
<KillerDemon> just press R with windows xp setup
<Carmen-> whats with the Bootable flag with partition?
<NineTeen67Comet> aha .. I thought you put Ubuntu  on this computer you are on now .. that also had Windows on it ..
<Carmen-> you can boot to partiton that is not Bootable
<Carmen-> even ubuntus installed does not make partitions botable
<method|> can someone tell me what cursor theme ubuntu uses as default?
<Carmen-> but still it boots to them..
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: i'm booting ubuntu for a 30th time when i check the fs
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> how can I remove a package without it pulling other things with it, I have to use dpkg, right?  If so, what switches?
<secleinteer> and it can't do it automatically
<secleinteer> so it says i have to do manually
<_azrael> Carmen-: The bootable flag is for the old DOS MBR. It really doesn't do much of anything nowadays.
<secleinteer> but my root password isn't working, which i need b4 doing it manually
<secleinteer> and my fstab is not workign apparently
<homerh_linux> can anyone help me synapics is not working wont load ,but apt-get work from terminal
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: do you only have one partition?
<fyrestrtr> homerh_linux: are you using xgl?
<homerh_linux> yeah
<waxhead> damn... still big files
<fyrestrtr> homerh_linux: check the forums, I believe there is a fix for it.
<secleinteer> only 1 partition on the ubuntu comp
<secleinteer> just restarted after no major changes
<secleinteer> and i can't get in now
<homerh_linux> ok will do thanks
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: okay, does it give you any errors?
<secleinteer> yes
<secleinteer> it says line 10 of fstab is messed up
<secleinteer> and it can't do an auto fsck
<secleinteer> i just want to skip this
<HellDragon> night
<secleinteer> is there any way to just bypass it?
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: lol okay, that's why its asking you for the root password, because it is trying to drop into maintenance mode, which needs a proper, funtioning root account (something that is disabled in ubuntu). Its not a big deal, boot from the livecd, and edit the fstab file, then reboot the machine and let it do its check. There is a way to bypass it, but you need to be in a shell to get to it.
<Carmen-> when you make partition this "Extended partition" shows up
<Carmen-> what is that Extended thing
<secleinteer> what do i edit in the fstab file?
<fyrestrtr> Carmen-: why don't you google this information? It has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<secleinteer> just line 10?
<homerh_linux> thanks fyrestrtr that worked a treat
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: depends what's wrong with it, but line 10 is where I would look.
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> and if i do that
<secleinteer> it should boot fine?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<secleinteer> ok
<method|> can someone please tell me what is the default cursor them in ubuntu
<secleinteer> i'm trying to get into my hd with backtrack
<secleinteer> but i can't
<method|> theme*
<secleinteer> so i'll have to pull out my knoppix cd
<_azrael> Carmen-: The "extended" choice is if you want to have a partition with other partitions in it. This choice exists due to restrictions on the drive partition table which limit it to 4 partitions.
<secleinteer> which i'm using now on this other comp
<secleinteer> i'll be sure to come back and say if it worked
<ajopaul> hi does any one know a good wmv/mpg to 3gp converter for ubuntu???
<Scorpmoon> After installing openssh-server and running putty on windows, connecting to my IP, nothing happens.
<Scorpmoon> do I need to do something else?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> No one knows an answer to my question? :-/
<_azrael> Scorpmoon: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<meathead> what is it
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: did you start ssh? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ..
<Scorpmoon> lol no
<Scorpmoon> how do I make ssh start everytime I reboot?
<meathead> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: what is your question
<rrk> but it in  rc
<rrk> put it in rc
<meathead> Scorpmoon: system > preferences > sessions
<Scorpmoon> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start fails !
<Awesome-o2000> hey now - gimp is multithreaded
<Scorpmoon> meathead, i'm in console
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> meathead: more or less, how to use dpkg to remove one package without removing other packages in which apt thinks are no longer needed
<_azrael> Scorpmoon: What does it fail on?
<Scorpmoon> Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell Server...
<Scorpmoon> i don't use DHCP
<Awesome-o2000> theres something that uses my cpu
<Awesome-o2000> nice
<Awesome-o2000> converting an animated gif to rgb
<ttyfscker> ok now
<ttyfscker> wtf
<meathead> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: they are packages that depend on the package you want to remove... deleting the package that you are trying to remove will BREAK all the others, so it makes you either remove them, or not remove anything
<ttyfscker> ubuntu christian edition?
<ttyfscker> what does religion got to do with linux?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> meathead: i understand all this, but there is still a no dep switch
<Awesome-o2000> ttyfscker, probably just has good porn blockers and the such
<ttyfscker> christians too good for the other distros now?
<Awesome-o2000> ttyfscker, and maybe Christian art
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I know exactly what the package is that it is trying to remove
<ttyfscker> apt-pray ?
<Awesome-o2000> apt-get install religion
* NineTeen67Comet Depends on how much tithing you are willing to pay if you can use their distro or not .. 
<meathead> man dkpg
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ahh cmon
<Scorpmoon> so i can't use openssh-server now?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> :P
<ttyfscker> apt-pray condemn packagename
<trpr_> what repo is automake1.5 in?
<fyrestrtr> trpr_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: you should be able to .. I don't use DHCP .. on your MS box in putty just put the ip address enter, and walla . it'll ask you for your user name ..
<trpr_> fyrestrtr: thanks but not thanks. i have automake1.4 and automake1.9 thanks... this obscure build wants 1.5 but it can't be found
<Scorpmoon> Nineteen, yeah but the openssh server doesn't run, it fails
<NineTeen67Comet> That is if /etc/init.d/ssh start . turned out fine ..
<Scorpmoon> so what can I do
<NineTeen67Comet> aha .. missed that sorry ..
<fyrestrtr> trpr_: build of what?
<waxhead> finally!
<meathead> fyrestrtr: christian ubuntu! duh!
<NineTeen67Comet> hum.... Scorpmoon . never had ssh fail to install .. lol
<waxhead> no VBR though.. :(
<trpr_> fyrestrtr: kmud. old kde software
<meathead> gotta do things the conversative way!
<Scorpmoon> it installed, it just doesn't run
* NineTeen67Comet scrolling up to see what was the error ..
<fyrestrtr> trpr_: hrmm, try packages.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> trpr_: don't think its available though
<PyroManiak> how do I search my entire system for a file?
<trpr_> fyrestrtr: hrm. i believe you. i'll just have to build it myself :\
<fyrestrtr> PyroManiak: sudo find / -t f -name "somefile.txt"
<meathead> anyone know of an easy way to mount a bin/cue without manually downloading and install cdemu
<Scorpmoon> why does ubuntu server have to be rocket science, like any other distro?
<Scorpmoon> ubuntu desktop is ok
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: you there?
<JdGordon> i formatted my winxp partition (which was hda1, ubuntu is hda3), and now grub will not start ubuntu.. how can i fix it?
<fyrestrtr> meathead: sudo mount -t auto -o loop foo.bin /path/to/somewhere -- if its a dvd or video, mplayer can play it directly from the bin
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: yeah
<secleinteer> ok so now i'm on the comp i'm trying to fix, using knoppix
<fyrestrtr> JdGordon: re-install grub.
<secleinteer> but i can't write files
<secleinteer> how do i get permission?
<JdGordon> fyrestrtr: how?
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: I didn't see the fail .. just the start .. can you ping your server? Can your server get out? etc etc . and I have been running ubuntu server .. it's not as easy as the desktop version that's for sure .. lol .. lots you have to install to get it up comparatively ..
<meathead> JdGordon: boot with a live cd, goto term and type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: first, make sure you are checking the right file. You'd probably have to mount your disks.
<meathead> fyrestrtr: thx thx thx!
<fyrestrtr> !grub > JdGordon
<secleinteer> the problem is a windows file share, like i thought
<secleinteer> that windows computer is down
<secleinteer> so it can't mount it
<PyroManiak> fyrestrtr: find: invalid predicate `-t'
<secleinteer> i need to just delete that line in fstab
<secleinteer> i've got fstab open right now
<secleinteer> with the changes made
<secleinteer> but i can't save to hdd
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: are you sure you are reading the correct fstab?
<secleinteer> yes
<Scorpmoon> Nineteen, no i can't ping in or out.. I followed this instruction to setup my network: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<secleinteer> /etc/fstab
<meathead> fyrestrtr: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: no, I mean are you reading the one from your disk, and not the one from knoppix. That's why I said, mount your disk. You ubuntu disk.
<NineTeen67Comet> secleinteer: that might be knoppix's fstab .. Ubuntu's will be like /mnt/hda3/etc/fstab .. (depending on where your / is on your hd) ..
<secleinteer> i know i'm looking at the ubuntu fstab
<secleinteer> because i have the mod i made to it
<fyrestrtr> meathead: install bchunk
<secleinteer> so i could make a local folder for my windows file share
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: you haven't mounted the partition with write privileges, check how its mounted.
<secleinteer> ok
<PyroManiak> Any reason why sometimes my keys will repeat, but other times they dont? *for instance if I hold the down arrow while browsing the web*
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: wow, that's the hard way .. you "should" have just been able to type ifconfig eth0 ip.add.ress up then route default gw ip.add.ress eth0
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: I'll read it a little and see if I can tell what might be fishy ..
<meathead> bchuck installed, small error message
<Scorpmoon> Nineteen, how do I update the information I just entered in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: i can't change the permissions on /etc/fstab
<Scorpmoon> so it goes into effect
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: type 'mount'
<secleinteer> in konsole?
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: yes
<fyrestrtr> and then pastebin the output
<meathead> fyrestrtr: and now I'm getting this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21194 again. HOW DO I MAKE IT STOP!!!
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: I'm reading up a little on your link .. did you follow the static directions and all that? (assuming you did)
<holycow> anyone know the status of libdvdcss2 ... i keep on running into dvds where certain tracks cannot have their keys generated ... is this common?
* PWill is away: sleeping
<Scorpmoon> yes but I had an error.. i don't want DHCP .. but it seems even if I want to use static, I have to set eth0 as dhcp and eth1 as static
<secleinteer> /dev/root on / type ext2 (rw)
<secleinteer> /dev/hdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro)
<secleinteer> /dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)
<secleinteer> /proc/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0666)
<secleinteer> /dev/pts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)
<secleinteer> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<secleinteer> /dev/hda1 is my hdd
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: learn to use the pastebin, its there for a reason.
<Carmen-> no shit
<secleinteer> what's pastebin?
<Carmen-> lo
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<meathead> sudo gedit /dev/hda1/etc/fstab
<meathead> errr
<meathead> sudo gedit /media/hda1/etc/fstab
<meathead> I ment
<secleinteer> if that's a program or something, i can't install it in knoppix
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: the reason you can't write to it, is because its mounted read only (ro)
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: you can disable one and use the other .. ifconfig eth0 down (or eth1) .. then build for the one you want .. they can't both have the same info or they conflict (least in my case they did0 ..
<meathead> not the first
<secleinteer> so how do i mount it with write priveleges?
<meathead> secleinteer: it's a website for people who don't want to flood the channel
<secleinteer> oh
<secleinteer> i see
<Scorpmoon> Nineteen, I don't know that if then language you're talking about
<secleinteer> well i'll use it from now
<Carmen-> chmod -r 777 /
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: sudu umount /dev/hda1
<NineTeen67Comet> meathead: he might have to use nano if gedit isn't on knoppix
<meathead> yeah
<secleinteer> ok.........
<secleinteer> now?
<NineTeen67Comet> lol
<vedder> Hi people :D
<meathead> fyrestrtr: I installed bchuck, it didn't help..
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/hd1
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: type .. ifconfig .. and see which card is which .. you should have lo,eth0 and eth1 listed .. and lspci will tell you which is which pretty much ..
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: then type 'mount' and tell me the part after type ext3
<meathead> oh, bchuck is a conversion tool
<meathead> I see
<bryan> anyone here running mythtv?
<fyrestrtr> meathead: did you actually USE it?
<meathead> well paint me green and call me kermit
<meathead> I thought INSTALLING it would solve me problems
<vedder> I just convert a ntfs partition to ext3 how can i mount it via fstab?
<meathead> I never read what it DOES
<Gibbster> Hi! Has anyone managed to connect to the Lexmark E120n via ethernet with ubuntu?
<meathead> fyrestrtr: I get this error at LOT all the sudden: make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<fyrestrtr> !locales > meathead
<Scorpmoon> nineteen, if I don't want to use dhcp, i just make eth0 static?
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: it's rw
<Scorpmoon> btw. now openssh-server started automatically at reboot
<Scorpmoon> weird
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: now, edit /media/hd1/etc/fstab
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: yeah .. ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.? up .. should turn it on ..
<meisam> hi, how can i install postgres?
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: ?=what ever your IP is ..
<vedder> Can someone please help me munting a ext3 partition?
<Carmen-> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: i still couldn't save
<fyrestrtr> meisam: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<fyrestrtr> secleinteer: you are doing something wrong then.
<secleinteer> let me try again
<vedder> Carmen thanks but i want to add the line in fstab to automount
<Carmen-> nano /etc/fstab
<vedder> yep
<Scorpmoon> nineteen, how do I assign 2 ips to eth0?
<NineTeen67Comet> vedder: /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<vedder> i made a folder in media
<Scorpmoon> just type 2 address lines?
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: I don't think you can .. that would create a conflict ..
<Scorpmoon> on windows i can
<Bug-E> *yawn*
<vedder> Thanks i will try with that
<Carmen-> in windows you make Microsoft Folder but in linux you make Directorys
<meathead> fyrestrtr: I'm assuming you thought the bot messaged me when you typed !locates > meathead... it didn't.
<NineTeen67Comet> grin
<chops-> i am getting a nasty error when i try and install daydream BBS software
<fyrestrtr> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<fyrestrtr> meathead: register your nick, and identify with nickserv
<NineTeen67Comet> Scorpmoon: you might have to google . multiple ip single nic or something ..
<chops-> configure WARNING *** curses not found, hydracom will not be compiled configure: error: "BUILD HYDRACOM" was never defined usaly this means the macro was invoked conditionally
<NineTeen67Comet> brb .. kids
<PyroManiak> what log can I check to find out what is hard locking my system?
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: got it
<secleinteer> i just did sudo konqueror
<secleinteer> and then went and edited the permissions
<secleinteer> so that everyone could edit it
<secleinteer> going to restart now to see if it worked
<meathead> although I've gotten no response from /nickserv, I believe I registered correctlyu
<meathead> irssi isn't like bitchx..
<fyrestrtr> meathead: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<meathead> did it
<meathead> meathead(+i)
<meathead> believe that means I'm idented
<meathead> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<fyrestrtr> meathead: if your whois doesn't say 'identified to services', you are not identified.
<Gorth> Can someone point to daily snapshots of edgy that can actually fit onto a cd
<meathead> oh well
<meathead> guess no pm's for me
<sai> hi, i have a problem with my sound in some of the ubuntu applications - firefox, skype, also when i'm using java i can't hear anything, though there is a perfectly fine sound when playing music in xmms or watching a movie through vlc / totem
<meathead> and like everyone else on the forums, the fix at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf doesn't work.
<sai> the problem is that it worked some time ago and nothing is actually changed, just regular updates
<sai> using alsa here
<voltagex> how can I get ubuntu to detect my soundcard? it's listed in lspci
<sai> also, skype tends to fuck the sound of vlc when ran in bg
<meathead> great, now instead of getting the error once, I get it four times
<DBO> !language > sai
<_azrael> sai: Skype has a reputation for 1.) Sometimes just not working. and 2.) Not liking any other sound.
<sai> DBO: sorry
<vedder> e again and the same problem
<vedder> i can write in the ext3 partition
<vedder> can/t
<holycow> what is the next ubuntu version called again?
<vedder> sorry i CAN'T
<sai> _azrael: that's fine with me, still would like to get sound working in general basis
<voltagex> holycow: edgy
<Gorth-> holycow: Edgy
<vedder> adgy
<holycow> danke
<_azrael> sai: Just my 2 cents.
<vedder> edgy*
<sai> like in firefox ..
<vedder> i have this defaults        0       0 why i can write?
<j0k3rz> hi
* PWill|Away is back (gone 00:17:40)
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: it still won't work
<secleinteer> i'm not getting that particular error
<KillerDemon> holycow  it's called edgy eft
<vedder> why i am so stooopid :(
<holycow> thank you all
<secleinteer> but it's says "contains a file system with errors, check forced"
<forbidden_fruit> where can i find some beginner's tutorial to setting up wine?
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: right here
<KillerDemon> lol setting up wine
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: sudo apt-get install wine; winecfg
<meathead> the winecfg command gives you a nice little program to set it up
<meathead> easily
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: done half of that
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr: you there?
<forbidden_fruit> thank you meathead
<meathead> yep
<vedder> defaults  0  0  <----i can't write in a ext3 partition, what is wrong?
<holycow> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<meisam> hello im sorry how can i install office and postgresql
<meisam> thanks
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: E: Couldn't find package winecfg
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: nevermind that
<forbidden_fruit> lol
<secleinteer> damnit
<rem> .
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to disable the forced fsck?
<meathead> lol
<meisam> office
<meisam> ?
<meisam> please
<PyroManiak> what log can I check to find out what is hard locking my system?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> secleinteer: i know how
<linkslice> which version of ubuntu would be best for a myth tv install? (sorry if this is a dumb q, i'm a bsd dweeb)
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> its pretty simple
<secleinteer> how would that be?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> secleinteer: open up fstab
<secleinteer> and?
<vedder> hhhuumm i found the problem qparted do not make well the formatinf process
<KillerDemon> myth tv specs?
<vedder> when u run sudo fdisk -l it say ntfs
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> see the end of the line for the drive thats its wanting to run fsck on?  change the numbers from 0 1 to 0 0
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> and save
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> thats all
<secleinteer> k
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> i cant believe someone hadn't helped you already
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> :-/
<secleinteer> i already tried some stuff
<secleinteer> but it didn't work
<secleinteer> i'm going to try that now
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> well thats the easiest way
<secleinteer> k
<linkslice> mythtv specs vary a lot from hardware..i'm just trying to figure out the the server or workstation edition of dapper would be better...
<linkslice> i've got relatively beefy hardware
<KillerDemon> why dont you try xubuntu 6.10 edgy eft
<KillerDemon> xgl out of the box
<KillerDemon> and optimized for speed
<linkslice> ohhhh pretty :-)
<meathead> what is xgl
<meathead> !xlg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linkslice> ok thatnks KillerDemon
<DARKGuy> lol
<KillerDemon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<DARKGuy> shiny stuff windoze-vista like for linux :P
<KillerDemon> by the way!
<KillerDemon> the vista earso seems to be going to work with opengl also
<sai> !irq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KillerDemon> *earo
<linkslice> DARKGuy, i think you mean windows vista 2050-like stuff :-)
<holycow> !crccheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crccheck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: i have the installation done. how do i run a win32 application?
<DARKGuy> linkslice: Hehe, yup xD
<KillerDemon> forbidden_fruit just open it with wine
<DARKGuy> Anyhow! :P anybody knows how to make the programs catch the changes in .Xdefaults without restarting my X?
<forbidden_fruit> KillerDemon: how?
<meisam> open office is not installed on my dapper just upgreade
<meisam> how can i install open office
<rem> sudo apt-get install open-office
<chops-> when i do a make i get this error what could be wrong ?
<chops-> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<KillerDemon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<chops-> dont i have make installed ?
<DARKGuy> chol: try ./configure ?
<DARKGuy> er, *chops
<chops-> yeah i done that
<chops-> configure WARNING *** curses not found, hydracom will not be compiled configure: error: "BUILD HYDRACOM" was never defined usaly this means the macro was invoked conditionally
<Thunderpants> chops-, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chops-> got that
<meathead> wine utorrent.exe
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: wine utorrent.exe
* KillerDemon gives meathead a cookie
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: thank you
<rem> you have th be in the Wine directory i think meathead
<DARKGuy> chops-: try apt-get install libncurses5-dev , sounds like you haven't got the curses development libs
<meathead> ...or you have to be in a terminal where the exe is
<rem> it creates a "C" like..MY documents etc...
<meathead> ...like every other file
<linkslice> damn no US mirrors of xubuntu...
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: you do, or you have to specify the location where utorrent.exe is located
<KillerDemon> try dutch mirrors :D
<rem> put ure file in "MY Documents" for ex..and it should work better ..
<chops-> build-essential is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<meathead> ...yeah
<linkslice> i don't see a dutch one either...
<Thunderpants> chops-, did you configure b4 make?
<meathead> you can't be in /home/meathead and try to run /otherhdd/utorrent.exe by typing wine utorrent.exe
<linkslice> the main mirror is canadian no?
<meathead> ...just like everything else in linux, ever
<DARKGuy> he doesn't seems to have the curses dev libs
<KillerDemon> linkslice: (netherlands)
<forbidden_fruit> same with ms-dos too meathead
<HeathenDan> wine '/media/otherhdd/utorrent.exe'
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: yeah
<linkslice> doh!
<linkslice> ;)
<KillerDemon> ^^
<forbidden_fruit> :p
<chops-> DARKGuy i am downloading that thing now :) hopefulyl with that it works
<forbidden_fruit> i converted a fat32 partition into ntfs. ubuntu doesn't read any of its contents anymore......
<forbidden_fruit> do i need to edit the fstab?
<DARKGuy> chops-: good luck, try doing a ./configure again so it gets the changes ^^
<meathead> ntfs is readable, not writable by ubuntu
<DARKGuy> chops-: 'cause you can't "make" without being sure that "configure" ended successfully
<ompaul> !ntfs > forbidden_fruit
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: that isn't very good news. are you sure about that?
<ompaul> forbidden_fruit, read the link ubotu sent you
<ompaul> forbidden_fruit, you can't write you can read
<forbidden_fruit> got it ompaul, thanks
<forbidden_fruit> i see
<ompaul> forbidden_fruit, there are tools that say write - if they wreck the ntfs on you it can kill all the data there
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: well, there are EXPERIMENTAL programs...
<secleinteer> could someone look back in their chat history and tell me how fyrestrtr said i should remount my /dev/hda1? it's something like sudo mount -t ....
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: you could try one, if you're not too fond of your pr0n collection
<forbidden_fruit> i'm poor in that department meathead , so i guess its fine :p whats it called?
<meathead> secleinteer: if you're fstab is properly configured now you can just type mount /dev/hda1
<forbidden_fruit> the program
<secleinteer> i need to mount it so i can read/write
<secleinteer> fyrestrtr said how to do that
<secleinteer> but i don't remember
<secleinteer> i need to mod the fstab still
<meathead> man, XGL looks HAWT, why isn't that ubuntu default
<holycow> meathead, because its beta
<meathead> ahh
<meathead> so that's why it's beautiful
<KillerDemon> and because you need videodrivers
<secleinteer> could someone please help me?
<meathead> ...it's dangerous tooo
<holycow> meathead, it mostly doesn't work also, its just an experiment under development right now
<secleinteer> just look back in your chat history.........
<sn00p> Does anybody know how ot fix ident in ubuntu?
<secleinteer> it wasn't that long ago.......
<meathead> beautiful and dangerous, sounds like my kind of GUI
<AstralJava> secleinteer: Is it this line: (10:52:12) fyrestrtr: secleinteer: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/hd1 ?
<secleinteer> yes
<secleinteer> thank you so much
<NineTeen67Comet> meathead: I used xgl for a few months and had no issues (outside the occasional mplayer complaint) but I upgraded my video card (one AGP and one PCI) and ever since it's been a wash .. it rocks when it works though ..
<AstralJava> No prob. :)
<meathead> it's been a wash?
<meathead> car wash?
<Peacer> how can i make myself able to create new folders in the filesystem?
<meathead> what does that mean
<meathead> you get lots of errors? just doesn't work?
<trygg__> How can i change my root password? :)
<Peacer> am not allowed to >;/
<Tiggy> hey can someone help me vith VLC?
<linkslice> KillerDemon, I can't seem to find something called 'edgy' in the mirrors
<Tiggy> There isnt any sound
<meathead> trygg__: passwd
<NineTeen67Comet> meathead: lol .. when you run dual (triple in my case) monitors xgl/compiz (compiz runs under gnome/kde/xfce) it seems to not like xinerama and it's one screen monitor issue .. mine worked for a while very well ..
<_azrael> trygg__: It's not reccomended to enable the root account, but if you must: sudo passwd
<meathead> Tiggy: is the volume up in VLC and in Ubuntu?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Where are you trying to create new directories? If / (root), you need to use sudo.
<Tiggy> yes
<KillerDemon> linkslice just a moment
<trygg__> _azrael: I dont see why people should know their root password?
<dpupp> waii! ^_^ im back . network problems gone now. new wifi card. works sweet. smc card,
<Peacer> astrajava in / yews
<Peacer> yes*
<AstralJava> Peacer: Of course, trying to add them most anywhere else outside your own home, requires sudo as well. :)
<trygg__> _azrael: shouldnt*
<KillerDemon> linkslice:  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-1/
<Peacer> ahh
<Peacer> thank you
<AstralJava> Peacer: Does sudo work for your user?
<_azrael> trygg__: The idea is that the root account can't be logged into. Doing things only via sudo is generally considered safer both from a security, and an accident-prevention standpoint.
<Peacer> thankzorz AstralJava
<AstralJava> Ok, you're welcome. :)
<linkslice> ahhh
<dpupp> So! now i want to change from kernel 23 to kernel 26. How? its not longer appearing under update manager. any reason i should NOT ?
<trygg__> _azrael: i see.
<linkslice> KillerDemon, does edgy just refer to a beta-style testing release?
<Tiggy> meathead: all are full
<trygg__> :)
<KillerDemon> edgy eft = 6.10
<trygg_> :D
<tibbe> I've messed my ALSA/sound settings so my mic doesn't work, how can I get them back to a pristine, newly installed state?
<nekun> hi all sup?
<dpupp> trygg alsamixer in a terminal.
<Tiggy> Anyone know an alternative Divx player to VLC and Mplayer?
<dpupp> err, i mean tribbe
<werdna_> http://www.votehemp.com
<Peacer> AstralJava now i'm having problem with writing... i can't copy files in there ...
<lastnode_> werdna_, ? #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff please
<AstralJava> Peacer: Yes, you need to set up correct permissions on directory-level.
<Tiggy> If i dont get VLC working im gonna have to switch to windows :(
<dpupp> tribbe, install alsa-utils and then type alsamixer in a terminal.
<dpupp> tiggy, whats the problem again?
<Tiggy> No sound, using ALSA
<tibbe> dpupp, I've started ALSA mixer
<Tiggy> in VLC
<secleinteer> to everyone that helped me fix the problem i was having, thank you so much. i'm finally back in ubuntu, and no fscking fscking on start up any more :P
<Peacer> ahh just found out
<lastnode_> Tiggy, it's probably a drmed file. try another movie? then you know it's on vlc
<heyjoe52> ok im getting an error in my terminal while installing a program, dunno what i should do. It says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<heyjoe52> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tiggy> lastnode_:tried many movies
<nekun> need a little help, i installed xubuntu  in my old computer, all went well, now i want to do it for my new one that has 2 disks one wheres is the windows and the other one with some stuff, im going to copy the things on the second disk to the one where the windows is, then divide the second disk by 2 and one of the parts destinated to install ubuntu, upun installing ubuntu does the dual boot opcion appears automaticaly or do i have to do anything
<AstralJava> Peacer: Go up one level from the directory you want to use, and then issue `sudo chown -R user:group directory/` and apply correct information for user, group and directory.
<Flannel> heyjoe52: do you have synaptic or update manager running?
<dpupp> heyjoe52, close synaptic...
<nekun> (sorry for the longe text)
<heyjoe52> synaptic is running, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<heyjoe52> ahh
<forbidden_fruit> meathead: whats the name of the third party app to write to ntfs?
<Tiggy> i think that app is called windows :P
<Flannel> !tell nekun about dualboot # minus the HowTo on the first link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot # minus the HowTo on the first link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dpupp> no sound in vlc... and it plays in other apps using alsa? ...
<Flannel> heh
<Tiggy> yes
<Flannel> !tell nekun about dualboot
<forbidden_fruit> help me run it on linux Tiggy :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b s|k!*@ip70-171-*.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Tiggy> cant help ya there
<dpupp> ok, run vlc, and open the movie in there, then go to the audio menu...
<nekun> tks Flannel going to read :)
<Tiggy> ok
<Tiggy> yes...
<s|k_> :)
<KillerDemon> forbidden_fruit:  http://www.linux-ntfs.org/content/blogcategory/0/50/
<meathead> forbidden_fruit: I forget, I never used it. ubuntuforums.org
<cogi> Hi guys
<nekun> Flannel it says page doesnt exist :|
<s|k_> how do I recover a nick?
<Tiggy> brb dinner
<forbidden_fruit> thanks KillerDemon , meathead
<Flannel> nekun: remove the HowTo at the end of the url
<nekun> tks
<cogi> what is going on
<s|k_> what port is ssh?
<cogi> ok do i have a bad breath?
<KillerDemon> 22
<s|k_> thanks
<nekun> hun pretty easy tks FlimFlamMan
<nekun> *Flannel
<cogi> i am real
<AstralJava> cogi: ??? If one wants to chat, one ought to go to #ubuntu-offtopic, this chatroom is reserved for user help. :)
<cogi> really real
<cogi> ok sorry
<TheThingsThatWer> which is a better boot loader, LILO  or GRUB?
<AstralJava> cogi: No prob. :)
<meathead> GRUB
<meathead> is now the more popular choice
<meathead> therefore making it the better
<meathead> in all reality, you don't need anyone else's opinion on a bootloader, just use one
<Peacer> AstralJava that line fucked up like everything
<ese5> how do you compile a driver out of the linux-headers packages?
<Peacer> how do i undo this...
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AstralJava> Peacer: How do you mean?
<Peacer> i cna't do anything :S
<Peacer> tried to sudo mkdir /ins
<Peacer> didn't work
<Peacer> sudo: must be setuid root
<AstralJava> Peacer: So does your user have sudo power?
<sn00p> Has anybody tried running ubuntu on x64 platforms?
<Peacer> AstralJava yes it had
<meathead> it amazes me when people hang out here, and instead of saying "wine /path.exe" to someone, they just go !wine or !language
<meathead> get a job people
<DARKGuy> o0...
<ese5> @@
<DARKGuy> o_
<Peacer> do you know how to undo this?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Can you go up one level of that directory you wanted to create, and issue `ls -l`
<ardin> ciao
<Peacer> done
<AstralJava> Peacer: Then let us know the line that concerns this directory, only that one line, please. :)
<Warbo> Can someone help me confirm a bug?
<s|k_> how do I get information about how much space is on hda?
<Peacer> peacer root
<Warbo> s|k_: "df"
<s|k_> thanks
<Peacer> that's what i did at user:group in that line
<AstralJava> Warbo: Depends, what kind of problem is it?
<Peacer> do i do root:root to fix it?
<Warbo> xteddy doesn't work. I thought it was to do with AIGLX, but I've fixed my Xorg and it still doesn't work
<AstralJava> Peacer: Can you paste that line of that ls -l command output, please?
<Peacer> no
<Peacer> this one is on windoez ;)
<AstralJava> Peacer: Ok. :) Then issue `chown -R root:root directory`, that ought to bring it back like it was before.
<Peacer> k
<heyjoe52> i just downloaded a file and installed it but cant see it anywhere, where would it go by default and is there a way to make it go to applications?
<Warbo> It usually goes to $HOME/Desktop
<heyjoe52> just the .dep there, but it says its already installed
<Warbo> Installed files go to /usr or /usr/local
<Tiggy> back
<DARKGuy> Anyways :/ is there a way to make an app get the changes in .Xdefaults without having to restart X?
<Warbo> .deb files usually get installed to /usr, the executable will be in /usr/bin
<Tiggy> dpupp?
<AstralJava> Warbo: Ahh, sorry, no such things in here. Maybe someone else can? Sorry about that...
<tibbe> how to restore Ubuntu's default sound/ALSA/mic settings?
<Tiggy> Dpupp are you there?
<Peacer> AstralJava it doesn't :(
<AstralJava> Peacer: Why, what's wrong now?
<Peacer> still the same
<AstralJava> Peacer: Okay, so you're in / directory, right?
<ardin> quit
<Peacer> yep
<Peacer> \o Arbiter
<sai> seconded for tibbe's question
<Peacer> ardin*
<Tiggy> Can anyone help me with sound problems on ALC?
<AstralJava> Peacer: And you want to create a directory /ins, correct? And you want to be able to write there, correct?
<heyjoe52> well i see it in usr, but it wont open, does it have to open with another application?
<DARKGuy> Oh well... :/ bye then
<Tiggy> join #alc
<Tiggy> Can anyone help me with sound problems on VLC?
<Peacer> i don't even have sudo powers
<Elephantium> Peacer:  Why not?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Well that command didn't do anything to your user, it just changed a directory ownership, that's all.
<ubuntu> Booo.
<Peacer> you got me to do it in / directory
<AstralJava> Peacer: Can you do `sudo cat /etc/sudoers` ?
<Peacer> nope
<Peacer> sudo: must be setuid root
<heyjoe52> if i have to change a file directory location using root, how would i go about doing that?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Did you do `sudo chown -R user:group /`, if so, then that changed the whole root directory level, which was _not_ what I instructed, but instead the directory that you created.
<Peacer> AstralJava do you know how to solve it?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Let me search for the solution. It might take a while, so don't be scared that I ran away, okay? :)
<trygg_> Can someone name a docker with a notification area? :D
<Peacer> sure won't xD
<AstralJava> Peacer: Okay good. :)
<Peacer> will it take longer than a reinstall?
<Peacer> of ubuntu?
<Peacer> AstralJava?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Well a reinstall is a rather extreme solution, do you have any sensitive data that you wouldn't want to lose? If so, then reinstall is risky.
<Peacer> i installed ubuntu a couple of hours ago
<AstralJava> Peacer: Ah.. then, a reinstall might just be fastest. :)
<Peacer> ok
<AstralJava> Peacer: And next time, try to remember that you don't want to change the root directory itself. :)
<Peacer> hehe sure will
<sai> how do i erase cd-rw ?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Okay good, and sorry if my instructions were confusing. I'll try to make them better the next time.
<Peacer> np
<vertigo> hello
<visualnets> hello
<jenda> Can somebody recommend an RSS reader for Ubuntu?
<jenda> hello, vertigo and visualnets
<visualnets> hello jenda
<visualnets> I am a fresher to use linux
<Gibbster> Hi. Sound works perfectly, but for some reason it doesn't work when I plug some speakers into the headphone port. Any thoughts? Thanks
<Gibbster> If it helps, I'm running on a dell inspiron 9100
<jenda> visualnets: Can we help? ;)
<damo22> erm peacer, sounds like reinstall would be quicker
<jean> hello
<vertigo> jenda, i would suggest firefox
<vertigo> or thunderbird
<damo22> you really trashed the permissions eh
<Gibbster> I thought it might be a mixer issue, but the headphone levels are up
<jenda> vertigo: I use both... lemme check TB's options.
<visualnets> jean i am a fresher i donnot know about Linux or Unix rss reader
<heyjoe52> arg i just installed wine on my computer but i have no idea how to even get the blasted thing to turn on
<fyrestrtr> heyjoe52: wine "somefile.exe"
<sai> any help of erasing / burning iso on the already written cd-rw media ?
<fyrestrtr> sai: right click on iso > write to disc
<sai> fyrestrtr: lol, thx
<holycow> yey
<holycow> dvd now plays
<AstralJava> sai: Apart from just using gnomebaker or graveman, nope, not really. I never use cd-rw's, just plain cd-r's. :)
<syntaxx> my grub doesnt detect my windows system what line do i need to put for grub to detect my windows?
<visualnets> who can tell me about ubuntu,because i used Madrake Fedora Core1(very old) redflag and UNIX freeBSD
<visualnets> sorry for my english
<HeathenDan> go to the website ubuntu.com
<valehru> anyone know a wireless network viewer utility?
<sai> though, tried using cdrdao and cdrecord from console, got an error that device was busy, weird
<ookami> to starrt google earth in linux i just type: googleearth right?
<visualnets> HeathenDan:thanks
<AstralJava> syntaxx: I have such in my grub menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21195
<holycow> ookami, only if you installed it with a deb package
<holycow> ookami, however, if you downloaded it and just extracted it
<ookami> hmmm... no i used automatix...
<holycow> just double click on it
<holycow> oh fuck
<AstralJava> syntaxx: Check it out, and replace the hard drive info with your system's correct info.
<holycow> you use automatix?
<holycow> jesus
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<DBO> holycow, watch your language
<syntaxx> AstralJava: ok where is it?
<holycow> ookami, i strongly recommend not using that piece of crap
<visualnets> Jesus?oh my god Amazing grace
<AstralJava> syntaxx: The file? It's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ookami> holycow why not?
<HeathenDan> holy mary!
<holycow> becuase it bypasses all the normal packaging managemetn in ubuntu
<holycow> its also written by someone who doesn't have a clue but has a great desire to disprove it
<syntaxx> AstralJava: yeah i alreacy check it out i mean what to put in there? title WindowsXP rootnoverify (hd0,1) chainloader +1?
<holycow> meaning they will never play by the rules and keep things sane, for example you will never be able to use apt and remove an automatix app
<holycow> it will also do god knows what to your system config
<visualnets> chinese ubuntu only support KDE?I am a gnome user
<jenda> Is there a way to tell thunderbird to display images in an RSS feed?
<holycow> if you want to use something that actually seems to play by the rules and wont harm your system, try easyubuntu
<ubuntu> hi guys
<holycow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ubuntu> whats up
<ookami> hmmm. well, too late ^_^ didnt know that.
<visualnets> why not use Mozilla on linux
<AstralJava> syntaxx: Yes, that is a snippet of what reads in my menu.lst, you should paste that into the file, and then run `sudo update-grub` after saving the file.
<Hagbarddenstore> Whoooaaa! It's dpkg --configure xserver-xorg <-- Reconfigure X right?
<ubuntu> ubotu:  hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ookami> could someone correct me if im wrong; bash: googleearth: command not found
<AstralJava> syntaxx: Replace the (hd0,0) part with what is correct in your system.
<|thunder-afk> syntaxx, Title winXP |  root (hd0,1) | savedefault | makeactive| chainloader +1 | will work just dandy.
<sai> ookami: use Tab in bash
<AstralJava> Hagbarddenstore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ookami> sai, what do you mean?
<Hagbarddenstore> AstralJava:  Aahhhh
<sai> type google and press Tab a severeal times
<sai> several*
<ookami> ah! thanks!
<|thunder-afk> ookami, type goo in prompt and hit tab twice
<syntaxx> ok
<syntaxx> thanks
<ookami> interesting! thanks
<sai> that's essential, don't forget that
<|thunder-afk> xchat has tab completion as well
<ubuntu> |thunder-afk: most client do
<sai> as well as irssi ;)
<ubuntu> even gaim has it
<syntaxx> AstralJava: when i update-grub he removes my windows xp entry in there
<ubuntu> well bbl guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<ubuntu> cya
<AstralJava> syntaxx: Hmm... damn, I didn't know it does that. I've got to investigate, unless someone else knows the problem. Please hang on for a while.
<lukem> hey all
<Lane> Hey, ninja
<lukem> how can I reinstall alsa or re configure it? my sound has gone weird, it crackles and is distorted, It is not my speakers, as it sounds fine in Windows. Any ideas?
<|thunder-afk> i love man pages "Most users will want to use modprobe(8) instead, which is cleverer."
<t-thing_> Hi. Can I make it so that when my laptop is on battery frequency scaling is active and when on the cord it's not active?
<dsas> t-thing_: You could stop and start the "powernowd" program yourself....
<dsas> t-thing_: I can't understand why you'd want to though :)
<chops-> whats the command to allow telnet access ?
<holycow> you can also install extra bits to let you choose th eprocessor speed or whether its automatically scaled
<hush> hey guys - I'm trying to install Java. But in my Terminal window it is telling me to enter in a password.. and I enter my password and it still says Authentication failure..does it mean my Ubuntu login passoword?
<nox-Hand> When I have two folders full of stuff I want to merge, but there are subfolders with same name (( like foo/test and /foo2/test )) without it first removing the one test folder. I mean, like, only duplicate FILES are removed, not the non-duplicate
<nox-Hand> That probably didnt come out right..
<|thunder> hush, do you have admin privs ?
<dsas> chops-: You don't want telnet.
<hush> |thunder: I'm not sure
<dsas> chops-: If you want remove access, install openssh-server on the computer you want to access.
<lukem> hmm
<|thunder> is that the only user ?
<SpComb> remote or remove?
<hush> |thunder: how do i get admin privs
<hush> yes
<|thunder> the one you created with the setup ?
<dsas> chops-: Then go to the terminal and type ssh loginname@computername
<hush> yes
<dsas> chops-: If you want to telnet to a computer type "telnet computername"
<horrork> Is skype in Synatic?
<holycow> chops-, we STRONGLY urge you not to use telnet
<Flannel> !tell horrork about skype
<holycow> infact that should never be installed, its very insecure
<SpComb> telnet is deprecated for remote access
<holycow> try to use ssh always
<ookami> is there a way i can probe to see if my fans on my notebook are working? it seems they dont accelerate under load...
<horrork> ?
<SpComb> ssh is a great protocol
<Flannel> horrork: check your PMs - ubotu sent you info
<rixxon> telnet is no less secure than ftp or http; but noone complains about them :P
<horrork> What about skype?
<hush> |thunder: still there?
<rixxon> (hint: use https and sftp/scp)
<|thunder> hush, system/admin/users and groups. pick yourself and hit properties. then over to privileges. make sure admin taks is checked.
<dsas> rixxon: You don't send your usernames and passwords over ftp and http do you?
<holycow> rixxon, thats the dumbest thing anyone can possibly say
<sai> hush: sudo apt-get install java
<rixxon> dsas, depends on configuration.
<t-thing_> dsas: You don't understand why I want frequency scaling based on the power source? Well, on the go I like to conserve energy for better uptime and the cord I don't like the sluggishness frequency scaling sometimes gives me.
<holycow> ftp isn't used for administering system
<sai> then type your password
* holycow rolls eyes
<dsas> rixxon: Like you just said, sftp and and https :)
<rixxon> hollywoodstar, you can f* up a system pretty bad if you get root access to the ftp aswell.
<Lattyware> Hey all, I want to convert video (ogm, mkv, avi) (with subs, It's anime) to DVD (for playing on a DVD player, not just burning the files to disk), any suggestions on what apps I could use?
<tony_> Need help: usb pen worked fine till i tried an istall of DSL USB-HDD on it. Ok it didnt boot but that is not the case, now i cant detect it in ubuntu even!crazy huh? "lsusb" lists it on Bus 001 Device 002 - for mounting is that usb1 or usb2? jus want to format it!!
<ookami> Does anyone know how to check a fan status on a notebook?
<rixxon> hollywoodstar, my point was simply, that any protocol with authentication should be SSLd.
<dsas> t-thing_: It shouldn't really give you any sluggishness. As far as I know stopping and starting the powernowd program is the only way to enable/disable frequency changing though.
<sai> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<rixxon> hollywoodstar, sorry, misstabbing.
<rixxon> holycow, those were for you :P
<|thunder> ookami, try gkrellm2
<ossie> hi guys 2 questions, how do i check system stats like temperature, and also where do i chekc the logs for my system hanging when i leave it alone for a few hours?
<ookami> will check
<dsas> lss
<joaquim> i m a beginner 57 years old sorry!!
<|thunder> ossie, try gkrellm for temps and fan speeds
<dsas> ossie: Try /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log for log messages
<holycow> joaquim, never too old bro :)
<ossie> cheers guys
<joaquim> thanks
<dsas> ossie: Also if you're using gnome try adding a gnome applet, by right clicking on the panel and selecting "add to panel"
<edgy> Hi, how can I change the default encoding of squirrelmail to utf-8?
<dsas> ossie: That will get you various applets for things like temperature, etc
<holycow> joaquim, the most important thing you will find after a while here is freedom ... freedom to explore and learn as much or as little as you want.  no prepackaged assumptions :)
<Lattyware> Hey all, I want to convert video (ogm, mkv, avi) (with subs, It's anime) to DVD (for playing on a DVD player, not just burning the files to disk), any suggestions on what apps I could use?
<_cerberus_> For some reason my ip-up doesn't seem to be executing when I pon or at least one of the scripts isn't being executed, does anyone know why or where to look?
<jdskate98> hi, my /boot is almost full
<jdskate98> what do i do?
<joaquim> I love ubuntu philosophy
<|thunder> Lattyware, try ffmepg or mplayer for conversion. for composing dvd, i dunnp
<|thunder> *dunno
<ossie> dsas what is the name of the temperature applet?
<t-thing_> dsas: Stopping and starting it could somehow be connected to acpi.. or something. It does give me that when the load rises suddenly and significantly. It seems to scale up with a small delay which does especially show in multimedia apps and sometimes even on firefox.
<Lattyware> |thunder: Thanks, I'll check them out.
<jdskate98> anyone know?
<jdskate98> can i just remove older kernels?
<dsas> ossie: scroll down to "system & hardware" then laptop temperature monitor
<|thunder> yacc, but i dont know hiw
<dsas> t-thing_: powernowd is the program that stops and starts the frequency scaling
<chops-> holycow ssh is what i mean to open is there some setting that is blocking the access ?
<ossie> dsas this aint a laptop and that laptop temperature monitor is not shown
<holycow> chops-, no its jus tnot installed
<holycow> chops-, install it
<forbidden_fruit> What is this application? Some window manager? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Xgl_cube.png
<jdskate98> Xgl
<AstralJava> jdskate98: Sure you can, if you never boot them and newer ones are guaranteed to work.
<jdskate98> AstralJava: uhm, it's weird
<horrork> Ok, I got:  skype: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<horrork> So what do I do?
<jdskate98> i just got Xgl and reinstalled nvidia kernel stuff
<forbidden_fruit> jdskate98: what is it? a window manager? can i use in on ubuntu?
<dsas> ossie: Have you got laptoptemp package installed?
<jdskate98> forbidden_fruit: Xgl is a compositing version of X
<SpComb> actually, ubuntu is a set of prepackaged assumptions, no?
<chops-> holycow whats the commands to install the ssh
<dsas> ossie: It says laptop, there's no reason why it won't work on a desktop too
<ossie> no dsas will it work for desktop? what is it called so i can apt-get it?
<tony_> dmesg gives me "usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110" on my usb pen drive. it seems like ubunut tried to mount it- can i try it manually? is usb 1-2 = dev/usb1?
<ossie> cheers dsas
<dsas> ossie: "laptoptemp"
<jdskate98> AstralJava: and uhh, it isntalled .25
<jdskate98> even though i have .26
<SpComb> you can choice which assumptions you want to use and there's somethings various choices
<forbidden_fruit> jdskate98: can it be installed on ubuntu?
<jdskate98> forbidden_fruit: google is your friend, but yes
<holycow> chops-, system/admin/synaptic
<DrFinn> Hello ! where can a find some Grub splash screens ?
<horrork> I am trying to install Skype but I got:  skype: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<horrork> So what do I do?
<forbidden_fruit> thanks jdskate98
<jdskate98> sure
<ese5> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error:
<ese5> C compiler cannot create executables
<ese5> what the heck?
<jdskate98> AstralJava: ?
<dsas> ese5: Do you have build-essential installed?
<Flannel> ese5: you need build-essential
<AstralJava> jdskate98: Err... which installed .25?
<jdskate98> AstralJava: nvidia-kernel-common i believe, not sure
<ese5> flannel:  umm..  :-D
<jdskate98> wait no
<AstralJava> jdskate98: Okay, but do you boot to .26? If so, does nvidia module work correctly?
<Flannel> !tell ese5 about compile
<jdskate98> AstralJava: 2.6.15-23
<ese5> flannel:  that did it.. thanks
<jdskate98> even though -25 exists
<horrork> I am trying to install Skype but I got:  skype: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable.... so how do I work around this?
<jdskate98> as does -26
<t-thing_> dsas: Yeah, I know. I could do it manually but I rather have it done automatically :)
<AstralJava> (12:47:23) AstralJava: jdskate98: Okay, but do you boot to .26? If so, does nvidia module work correctly?
<DrFinn> does anyone know some websites where I can find some grub splash screens?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> gnome-look and kde-look have "some"
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> if you look hard enough
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> im sure google has a bunch more
<sai> horrork: add this to the repositories http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/
<Nookie> hi! is there anywhere where i can get BIG posters or something like that to put in my computershop to show ubuntu for people!?
<sai> horrork: also might have to add other extra repositories if not already done that
<sai> a pitty that ubuntuguide.org is down atm
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Nookie: that's a damn good question
<Flannel> !tell horrork about skype
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tidus> Nookie: i'd just set up a demo machine with ubuntu on it to let people play with
<ompaul> sai, I don't know what it is like now, but it used to have both out of date and innacurate info
<Flannel> the wiki has everything ubuntuguide covered, and more.
<Nookie> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: hehe yeah... but i think that it's very needed such stuff... i have already 2 computers running in my shop to show people =)
<avis> it seems that aMSN, gaim, and kopete are incompatible with the latest windows vista live streaming/audio/video protocol.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Oh ya I agree, it's good advertising
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I'd be all for something like that
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I got my ten ubuntu stickers :D
<Nookie> hehe yes
<sai> i used to go there for help now and then, also a good place for starters like me, but if you say that wiki is better, then will try to stick with it in the future
<avis> GigaByte_, would ya mail me one ?
<avis> err
<avis> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop, [
<jdskate98>   gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<jdskate98> what do i do
<avis> would ya ?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> You can get em for free avis
<avis> okies
<avis> from where ?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Order the 10 cds from ubuntu.com
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> it comes with the cds
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> The cds are free
<sai> anyone know wher I could get hardware related help ?
<jdskate98> sai, #hardware
<Andre4s> need to install the kernel headers, what is the name of the package?
<avis> i aint waiting 3 months for my ubuntu sticker ! }8(
<sai> jdskate98: ;)
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> avis: it only took 3 weeks for me
<avis> okies
<avis> i need cd's
<jdskate98> gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<jdskate98> please help
<avis> jdskate98, go to synaptic and search for the missing package, install it, then install the oddball original package.
<jdskate98> avis: ?
<avis> synaptic
<jdskate98> you're dealing with a nubbie
<avis> system - > administration - > synaptic
<jdskate98> i know that part
<jdskate98> search for the missing package, install it, then install the oddball original package.
<avis> then do "find"
<jdskate98> yes?
<avis> look for gnome-terminal-data
<avis> or from terminal learn this do a apt-cache search gnome-terminal-data
<ossie> i was trying do this last night but it didnt work can anyone see whats wrong ln -s ($find -name *.mp3) /mnt/Music/$file
<avis> and see what it says
<jdskate98> uhm, it's trying to install ubuntu2, but i need ubuntu1 obviously
<avis> what is ubuntu1 or ubuntu2 ?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to install gmailfs??
<jdskate98> did you read what i wrote???
<jdskate98> gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<avis> so why not install it ?
<avis> thats the beauty of ubuntu
<Andre4s> need to install the kernel headers, what is the name of the package?
<paul_> hi, is there a way to manually download a .deb file for ubuntu dapper? (networking is down and I'd like to download some debs from my other pc)
<avis> it resolves dependencies
<jdskate98> avis: uhh no, that's not ubuntu
<jdskate98> that's deb, from debian
<avis> okieas
<lastnode> Andre4s, linux-headers*
<avis> same concept
<KillerDemon> jdskate98 ubuntu is debian based
<lastnode> Andre4s, apt-cache search linux-headers*
<avis> yes
<jdskate98> KillerDemon: i just said that
<avis> but its still the beauty of ubuntu
<jdskate98> and many package managers resolve dependencies
<avis> we are legion.
<avis> UBUNTU
<jdskate98> if that's the only beauty of ubuntu, i feel sorry for it
<manmadha> i have some problem with jabber......( i can't login into the gmail account.....)plz help me
<avis> oh poo you all need some pina coladas
<jdskate98> ubuntu's beauty is ease of use
<avis> use ??
<avis> installation ?
<jdskate98> no, ease of USE
<No1Viking> fglrxinfo is ok but screensaver is slow, what is wrong?
<chops-> any reason i can't ssh into the box ?
<jdskate98> anyway, forget it
<jdskate98> i need ubuntu1
<Flannel> chops-: you don't have ssh-server installed yet?
<jdskate98> it has ubuntu2
<jdskate98> no clue what to do now
<chops-> yes i do
<jdskate98> or how to install specific versions
<avis> ease of installation.. ease of use.. an extensive database of hardware troubeshooting, people joining together to tweak its corners
<chops-> i installed it from the area
<Nookie> here is bug #1 in ubuntu.. very critical! https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 =) hehe
<chops-> synaptic says its in the "installed" section
<avis> jdskate do you know what installed ubuntu1 ?
<jdskate98> avis: did you ever use another distro?
<Flannel> chops-: then you should be able to.  Assuming your network connections are all good and forwarded and stuff
<avis> yes
<jdskate98> what?
<avis> but i have used every ubuntu since the first
<jdskate98> i'm avoiding my problem for some reason
<binks_> can someone help me with a svn error
<avis> uh redhat fedora suse mandrake mandriva and thats about it
<Nookie> jdskate98: i know that problem because i had before same problems... but i gave up then to install that application
<jdskate98> avis: no wonder you idolize ubuntu
<chops-> brb
<avis> jdskate98, i am not the only one
<binks_> make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<jdskate98> avis: yes, but it's still no wonder
<jdskate98> you tried shit distros
<No1Viking> Fglrxinfo is ok but screensaver is slow, what is wrong?
<avis> it might not be the most ideal for a server platform but for a desktop its pretty nifty.
<jdskate98> ubuntu is great, don't get me wrong
<Flannel> binks_: that's not a svn error, sounds like a makefile problem
<t-thing_> jdskate98: what was your problem again? Arguing with others or fixing a dependency problem?
<binks_> what should i do
<jdskate98> t-thing_: deps
<binks_> im trying to install tovid from svn
<avis> its no wonder, you are correct, but its rather smooth the way its documented and the ease of installation and learning the basics of system management.
<Flannel> binks_: ah, you'll need to ask tovid people then, as it's all tovid specific
<binks_> cheers i think there still in bed lol
<avis> i tried suse 10.0 hah !  i pity the fool that is myself.  back to ubuntu :)
<t-thing_> jdskate98: so, what is the package you trying to install?
<binks_> suse was ok but the epos are mad
<binks_> repos
<milamber> morning evereone,
<binks_> morning
<milamber> is there an option to add to grub that u r able to boot from cd-roms, after the boot manager ?
<jdskate98> t-thing_: give me a minute, sorry
<binks_> why would you boot from cd after grub
<Peacer> omg
<jdskate98> i installed Xgl, and ubuntu uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and gnome-terminal
<Peacer> shutting down lvm volume group shouldn't take that long
<jdskate98> for some brilliant reason
<milamber> @binks, some cd-roms wont boot, whem grub is installed, grub starts to fast i think
<Flannel> jdskate98: #ubuntu-xgl is the place for XGL related problems (as it's not supported by ubuntu yet)
<jdskate98> no, it's not an xgl problem
<jdskate98> xgl works perfectly fine
<binks_> surely thats a bios problem
<jdskate98> and now ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-terminal
<avis> jdskate98, i have XGL with gnome terminal and ubuntu-desktop.  though i did not install from command line.
<t-thing_> jdskate98: it is xgl problem. It's installation screw it up by uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> it's an XGL problem if XGL hosed the rest of your system
<milamber> @binks i now, buth i remember hat suse had that option in the boot loader, and it solves many problems
<t-thing_> jdskate98: and for some brilliant reason you accept it
<jdskate98> Flannel: no, that's an ubuntu problem, an Xgl problem is with it working incorrectly
<binks_> ok
<jdskate98> t-thing_: i'm actually pretty sure it's not Xgl
<avis> jdskate98, i'm all good with all those things
<jdskate98> might be my repos are hosed
<Flannel> jdskate98: no, XGL caused the problem, it's a problem with xgl.  Because it conflicted with whatever, which has now put your system in a poor state.
<t-thing_> jdskate98: when was the last time you did apt-get update?
<jdskate98> around uhh
<jdskate98> 5 minutes ago
<avis> i have the mighty cube of never ending happiness and gnome terminals every other workspace.  its uhm nifty.
<milamber> in witch reps is webmin located ? cant find it in synaptic
<Flannel> milamber: as of dapper it isn't in the repos
<milamber> damn pitty flannel
<t-thing_> jdskate98: but like everybody else has said, it's probably a broken xgl package which is a problem that should be taken to #ubuntu-xgl
<jdskate98> what am i uninstalling then
<t-thing_> jdskate98: uninstall the xgl / install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> jdskate98: you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-xgl, we don't have any idea.
<jdskate98> t-thing_: lmao
<jankoxp> I love ubuntu :)
<richiefrich> what repo is build-essentials in ?
<Flannel> richiefrich: main
<t-thing_> jdskate98: you have a weird sense of humor
<Flannel> richiefrich: er, no 's'
<avis> ubuntu best linux experience i ever had
<avis> i am tempted to try new things but i know nothing will compare to it
<avis> and i've ALWAYS been a Gnome man
<richiefrich> Flannel ty
<jdskate98> t-thing_: thank you
<holycow> avis, *high five*
<holycow> :)
<avis> hehe danke
<milamber> is there a grapical interface to configure grub ? maybe i'll find there the option to boot from cd-rom ..
<holycow> avis, indeed, kudos to the ubuntu and debian teams
<avis> yes
<tony_> now i found my usb pen memstick device on /dev/sdb1 with fdisk -l and try to reformat as fat32 but i get System Linux. if i want to mount this with mount -t manually what file vfstype is "linux" ext2?
<avis> om mani padme hum
<Flannel> milamber: You change that in your BIOS
<t-thing_> tony_: How are you trying to reformat it and if you are doing that then why are you mounting?
<milamber> @flannel i now, buth  some of the cdroms ive have wont boot directly, grub is coming up before  the cdrom boots, and yes i'm shure that te cdrom boots it boots on my laptop
<Flannel> milamber: you need to change your BIOS to boot to the CDRom before the harddrive
<Windy> phew found it
<milamber> @flannel, first boot device is cdrom, seccond is hard drive, buth on this system it wont boot from sertain cd roms
<Windy> sorry to beg for help as my opening line, but can someone tell me how to set home directory back to something via a terminal session?
<tony_> t-thing_, i install bootable dsl on my  usb pen, i coudnt mount i . i fount it as fat32 on fdisk so i thought i would format it. but it turned out as "linux" type. i dont mind having fat32 again but i cant figure that out in fdisk
<avis> milamber, do you mean certain media or certain atapi devices because i'd think you'd have more media than cdroms ???
<psiborg> Windy: we're here to help, so don't worry about that.
<Windy> reliefage
<Windy> well i pwned my first install of any linux in 30mins
<Windy> that's gotta be a record.
<tony_> t-thing_,  file type 16 is fat32 and even if i write "a 16" and thn "w" i get type linux
<Flannel> Windy: eh, Thats ok.  Fresh installs mean no data loss ;)
<psiborg> Windy: Sounds pretty good :)
<Windy> went and set my home directory to something else so it won't let me log in
<Windy> i'm still sitting in the Windows school of thought that says if dir no existy, me makes dir and keeps a swimming
<milamber> 2avis, certain media, eg as floppy disks and cdroms , there is one drive installed and one hard disk
<Windy> don't spose anyone can tell me some sorta terminal command that i can fix the problem with?
<avis> ahh ok
<t-thing_> tony_: "a" is toggle bootable flag in fdisk
<psiborg> Windy: if you can get to a terminal then you are logged in..
<psiborg> Windy: if you can get to the part that lets you enter commands anyway ;)
<tony_> t-thing_, how do i give command for format to fat 32? i tried just "16" but i got the same result
<Windy> psiborg: i can
<Windy> but i can't log in to the normal, pretty GUI stuff
<avis> tony_ i used gparted to create fat32 worked great
<Peacer> hmm
<Peacer> i have three partitions in Gparted
<_gpg_> hi
<Peacer> ext3
<Peacer> extended
<Peacer> and
<Peacer> linux-swap
<Windy> bah, can i PM someone please and ask for help?
<tony_> avis,  ill give that a try!
<Peacer> which of them is created by the live cd?
<t-thing_> tony_: let me just ask that it the dsl didn't work? You cold take a look at mkfs.ext2 or gparted as others have mentioned
<Peacer> which partition should i delete?
<richiefrich> Flannel  --> configure: WARNING: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***  <-- do i just need to --> sudo apt-get instal glibc
<psiborg> Windy: i'll be afk for a bit, so i cant help you right now..
<_gpg_> to install apache +php + apache modules for php i've just to do : sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<richiefrich> install*
<KillerDemon> Now playing: Goldie - Uncut - Midnight
<_gpg_> or i should to install apache sperately ?
<Windy> psiborg: pity that :(
<avis> KillerDemon, i dont believe that playlist echoing is tolerable here.
<tony_> t-thing_, should i use vfat?
<KillerDemon> yes i noticed avis
<slacker_nl> good day everyone
<KillerDemon> too late though
<Peacer> anyone?
<avis> tony in gparted there is an option for fat32 you must give it msdos disklable
<waspius> hello...these last days i have been instaling and uninstalling different things and now my desktop is going really slowly..how can i fix it?
<avis> disklabel
<Windy> err...can someone help me fix a noob mistake?
<tony_> avis, thanx, it is listed under /boot now. i guess caus i installed dsl on it. maybe i can remove bootable from it.
<avis> yes
<AstralJava> Windy: What's that?
<avis> you can remove all disklabels  then apply. then add a disklabel and partition. apply.  then choose format.
<Windy> AstralJava: i set my home directory or whatever to something else so it won't let me log on
<Windy> i can get into a terminal session, that's about it
<Peacer> astrajava... which partition should i delete, ext3, extended or linux-swap?
<Windy> mm...hope i used the right jargon :(
<AstralJava> Windy: Type `whoami`in terminal.
<tony_> avis, thx!
<slacker_nl> got a gnome question: does anyone know in which file gnome stores the file preferences? eg open .avi with gxine
<avis> tony__ or perhaps that has something to do with your fstab for some funky reason
<AstralJava> Peacer: Why would you need to delete a partition?
<Peacer> it's been messing up on me
<AstralJava> Peacer: Please elaborate.
<bobbydavro> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slacker_nl> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Troy> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<slacker_nl> !gnome file preferences
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Troy> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Troy> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Troy> okay... guess i will just ask... where is that script to auto fill the fstab?
<AstralJava> Okay guys, please, you're making the channel flood and it's getting difficult to read what users who _need_ help are typing.
<Windy> wee PMs ftw?
* Troy apologizes
<tony_> avis, how do i pick bootable? maybe that is what made it hard to detect in the forst place? or will that flag dissapear on formatting?
<Peacer> AstralJava i've been having problems with the installer... it's been standing at 0% not actually doing anything i tried closing it and couldn't open it again... i thought it might be when partedit were inteferring in the installprocess... so doing it outside it instead... and was wondering which of the partitoins is the one for the live cd
<ESPOiG> to change the distributor-logo.png in breezy u just pasted another one with the same name over the top, but with dapper it is different it dont work that way, does someone know howto change this
<Troy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AstralJava> Peacer: Ahh... okay, sorry I have little experience with the LiveCD, maybe you could write a post on the ubuntu-users mailing list if there's no-one here who can help you now?
<slacker_nl> got a gnome question: does anyone know in which file gnome stores the file preferences? eg open .avi with gxine
<Windy> AstralJava: what next?
<AstralJava> Windy: What did it output?
<Windy> nada
<t-thing_> slacker_nl: gnome preferences are stored within gconf
<suye20> Hoal de nuevo
<Peacer> hmm
<Troy> sorry to be such a bother, but anyone tell me where i can find the script that auto mounts all windows drives and what not? i have found it in this channel before
<Windy> hmm
<AstralJava> Windy: Hmm... that's weird. So you're using a terminal but not logged in by any user. I'm sorry, I don't know what to do next.
<Windy> it was like
<Peacer> AstralJava could you try opening gparted, rightclick on the partition you are on right now and see what it says under status?
<Windy> a@Celerity:/$ `whoami
<Windy> >`whoami
<Windy> and that was it
<slacker_nl> t-thing_: thnx
<Peacer> i am Peacer :P
<t-thing_> slacker_nl: np
<waspius> any ideas?
<Windy> AstralJava: well basically i tried to change my home directory and  it didn't like it
<AstralJava> Peacer: My partition is Mounted on /dev/.static/dev
<Windy> s'pose i hop into recovery mode :/
<AstralJava> Windy: No, you don't add those ticks there, I only separated the command here inside them. Don't include them when you type that command in the terminal.
<slacker_nl> t-thing_: hmm, its not really what I want, I would like to change some of the things manual
<|thunder> Windy, try changing the mount point in fstab and do a "mount -a"
<Peacer> ahh thank you
<Windy> d'oh....
<Windy> let me boot it up again
<Peacer> AstralJava do you have gparted open?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Yes I do.
<Peacer> ok
<Windy> |thunder: i installed linux this morning on a whim, i wouldn't know the foggiest what fstab is sorry.
<Peacer> rightclick on the partition you are using and press information
<AstralJava> Peacer: This is what I did earlier.
<Troy> okay... so here is the deal... seems my master boot record has gone bad, so i need to reinstall grub
<Troy> anyone able to help me do though via a live CD?
<|thunder> Windy, right on. thats a text file that holds the setting to auto mount partitions to directories on startup.
<Peacer> what does it say under active:
* |thunder just found something useful, try hitting / while the desktop has focus.
<Bader> hi
<t-thing_> slacker_nl: yeah, it's kinda tricky compared to traditional config files. Try gconf-editor and gconftool-2
<Windy> |thunder: umm...considering what it's telling me, i'm guessing all i need to do is figure out how to change home directory back to /home/a from /home/admin
<AstralJava> Peacer: Sorry, I see no "active:" under Information dialog
<|thunder> Windy, i think  were talking about 2 different problems
<ESPOiG> how do you run beagle, i just installed via apt-get but no link in menu and the command beagle just aint there
<Windy> |thunder: methinks we are
<Windy> it's what happens when a neophyte asks for help :P
<Peacer> status* sorry :S
<Windy> problem is my home directory doesn't exist basically
<Windy> cos i went and changed it :(
<AstralJava> (13:34:26) AstralJava: Peacer: My partition is Mounted on /dev/.static/dev
<vik> How can I get gnome to play with a screen resolution enabled in xorg.conf, but doesn't come up in the screen resolution prefs?
<frogzoo> Windy: ls -l ~
<lindztr> hi. does anyone have a  libmysql.so.10 file and can send it to me?
<frogzoo> Windy: ls -ld ~
<Peacer> yes
<Windy> err....
<|thunder> login as root and delete the whole directory. not /home but the user dir inside /home. then it will think you are a new user again. and make the dir from scratch
<Bader> I've reported a bug 3 months ago about a broken package and since nobody noticed it...
<Bader> where can I find a developer ?
<Bader> or someone who could put it critical
<uman> cp -pr /home/admin /home/a
<Peacer> but in the information window there should be something saying "status: something" in gparted
<Windy> hmm ok
<|thunder> Bader, there are dev forums
<ubuntu> hi room
<ubuntu> hi thunder
<Bader> |thunder: what channel ?
<PyroManiak> Anyone know if there is a way for linux to autodetect when I plug a multibay drive into my laptop?
<Windy> what's the default root pw?
<AstralJava> Peacer:  :) I'm trying to tell that this is what reads in that field of information dialog. :)
<Alex> Windy: There is no default root password.
<Peacer> lol
<Alex> Windy: sudo -i
<Peacer> wtf
<|thunder> hi ubuntu
<Windy> =/
<Alex> PyroManiak: "it just does" :)
<mats> sudo -s yourloginpass
<Peacer> i had one saying "busy" and "active"
<|thunder> Bader, not a chan. a web forum. search google
<Alex> mats: that's -S, and a really bad idea ;)
<AstralJava> Peacer: Well, then we got some different setups, I should think. :)
<Peacer> don't know why two partitions are being used at the same time... meh... don't want to wonder about it
<jujimufu> has anyone used their PC as an apache, php and mysql server using xaamp to view site managers like e107 and/or mambo cms?
<Bader> |thunder: web forum ? I don't use them since launchpad exists...
<mats> Alex: ;))
<frogzoo> Windy: there is no root pw, use sudo
<AstralJava> Peacer: Are you inside a LiveCD session now?
<lindztr> Can someone send me libmysql.so.10 it would be really nice.
<Alex> lindztr: Just resolve it using apt...
<PyroManiak> Alex: Actually, it doesn't.... it requires me to restart the machien..
<Peacer> yeh... or else it's the live version not really yes
<Alex> PyroManiak: It shouldn't - they're just USB Mass Storage.
<Peacer> and i finally got it to work \o/
<Windy> still asking me for a PW :/
<Bader> anyway, if someone has the correct rights could he just change the status of the bug 55291 and its importance ?
<AstralJava> Peacer: Cool! :)
<Alex> Windy: sudo -i, enter the user password
<Peacer> i tried taking a chance and deleting ext3
<lindztr> Alex. the apt-get is really fucked up on my other ubuntu computer.
<PyroManiak> Alex: A multibay drive in a laptop? this isn't usb
<ubuntu> lindztr: hi
<Peacer> it was the largest partition and the only one i could delete
<Peacer> :P
<Windy> i typed sudo -i and when password came up it wouldn't let me type :/
<Alex> PyroManiak: Oh, multibay, I misread, thought you said multicard. :)
<lindztr> ubuntu: hi
<Alex> PyroManiak: THen no, :)
<ubuntu> lindztr:  download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<AstralJava> Bader: You could try and ask for some care for it on #ubuntu-bugs, it needs to be triaged first.
<Windy> nvm got it
<Alex> Windy: It doesn't display, just type it in :)
<Windy> hmm ok i'm in as root
<PyroManiak> Alex: Bah, what a shame... its a pain to have to restart linux just to change multibay devices
<lindztr> ubuntu, okay, but can you download just that file?
<Troy> blarg.... this really is not working for me... i just need to rebuilt my MBR
<Alex> PyroManiak: To be fair, you probably can, but.. hotplugging is often borked ;)
<ubuntu> just enter the file name in search , it will give a list
<ubuntu> u will have to reinstall the package
<lindztr> okay, thanks mate.
<Warbo> Would anyone mind testing xteddy? It doesn't work for me, on Xorg or Xorg-air
<ubuntu> np anytime
<PyroManiak> Alex: With how well linux is doing since I used it 5-6 years ago... I would have figured they nailed it by now =P
<Troy> anyone help me reinstall grub from a live disc?
<Windy> err..how do i delete stuff then?
<ubuntu> Windy:  rm command
<Windy> hmm ok
<Alex> PyroManiak: You might want to look into hotplugging support on google a bit, not to tell you to rtfm or anything :)
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Saimazoon> Hello
<Windy> gah
<Windy> won't let me del user directory
<Saimazoon> I notice a strange problem with the Firefox plug-in manager
* Windy dies
<Bader> thx AstralJava
<ubuntu> Windy:  rm -fr foldername
<Windy> k
<ubuntu> everything will be gone
<Alex> Windy: You.. need to learn how to use a system before you start playing in root.
<Saimazoon> At first, when I install my distribution, the flash player doesn't come along with ubuntu, but the plug-in manager doesn't success in the installation of that plug-in
<ubuntu> Windy:  warning u again
<ubuntu> everything on thaty folder will be gone
<monkeyhead> Hello
<ubuntu> Saimazoon: try downloading it from synaptic
<Warbo> hello
<Windy> ubuntu: yeah i figure
<sharperguy> ok why wont soundconverter let me convert to mp3?
<Saimazoon> ok
<Warbo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubuntu> sharperguy:  from?
<Windy> Alex: i'm not interested in playing in root, i'm just interested in how to get it working again :/
<sharperguy> anything
<Windy> incidentally no luck
<|thunder> sharperguy, you need codecs. try #automatix
<Windy> so i'm still stuck at the login with no way of getting to the GUI
<sharperguy> i installed all recommended packeges
<sharperguy> i can play mp3's ok
<ubuntu> Windy:  what r u trying to do?
<Windy> get back into the GUI
<Windy> or login
<Windy> w/e
<|thunder> sharperguy, you need lame
<sharperguy> also, i've been told off for recommending automatix here
<sharperguy> i have that too
<ubuntu> type gdm
<Warbo> sharperguy: I know it uses gstreamer0.8, but even with MPEG encoding plugins installed for it MP3 doesn't seem to work. I think it is just disabled or something
<monkeyhead> I've been having problems with flash player with firefox on ubuntu here too
<ubuntu> or startx
<sharperguy> it worked fine in breezy
<|thunder> ill recomend it all day if it works and is easy
<PyroManiak> Anyone know of a dimmer application to turn down the brightness of my LCD? (more then the function keys can do)
<Windy> ubuntu: i'm looking at the nice sexy yellow login screen atm
<ubuntu> enter ur name /pass
<Windy> the user i created is effectively dead
<ubuntu> make a new 1
<Windy> err...how?
<sharperguy> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubuntu> useradd -d /home/username  username
<ubuntu> then passwd username
<ubuntu> ok
<Warbo> adduser is better than useradd I think
<|thunder> with out a root password or another admin user its impossible i think.
<ubuntu> Warbo: yes try that
<ubuntu> try any
<Warbo> (maybe I have them the wrong way around?)
<Warbo> I think one of them sets up groups and stuff automatically
<DralaFi> Hello. Where's the kubuntu/ubuntu installer log file kept?
<monkeyhead> Does flashplayer actually work with Ubuntu?
<Troy> kk... how would i raw write an image to a floppy?
<Rookie-> useradd <username> is the best, all things goes auto then
<Warbo> monkeyhead: Yes, but I had to get a Debian package
<|thunder> Windy, if you do ctrl-alt-F6 can you login? use ctrl-alt-F7 to get back
<DralaFi>  /lib/log only has aptitude and dpkg log files...
<slacker_nl> Windy: that should be pretty easy to fix
<uman> dd if=source of=/dev/fd0
<DralaFi>  /var/log i mean
<monkeyhead> Ah right where did you get the debian package from?
<slacker_nl> uhm.. Windy disregard that I responded on backlog()
<ossie> i was trying do this last night but it didnt work can anyone see whats wrong ln -s ($find -name *.mp3) /mnt/Music/$file
<Windy> lol
<Warbo> monkeyhead: I shouldn't really say it, but apt-get.org
<monkeyhead> thansk :)
<Warbo> Since flash player is binary anyway, it wouldn't hurt to get a Debian package of it
<ubuntu> ossie:  what r u trying to do?
<Snakehit> anyone know a FTP Server program for Ubuntu?
<Snakehit> I mean to build a FTP
<Windy> |thunder if i do ctrl+alt+f6 it asks for a login
<Warbo> !info ftpd
<Snakehit> not to connect to a FTP
<ubuntu> Snakehit: vsftpd
<ubotu> ftpd: FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-21 (dapper), package size 41 kB, installed size 172 kB
<slacker_nl> ossie: I thing youo want soemthing like: find -name \*.mp3 --exec ln -s {} /mnt/Music/
<ossie> ubuntu, im trying to find all my mp3 and soft link them to one directory
<sharperguy> do i have to make a symlink for lame to work with soundconverter? because all i did with audacity is browse to the other file
<|thunder> ossie, is that in a script ?
<ossie> yes |thunder
<|thunder> Windy, ya, can you login ?
<mrDaniel> when i am trying to open a console-session with STRG+ALT+F1, than the screen is just black. do anyone knows why the console-session not work?
<ossie> ill try that slacker_nl
<Windy> yes
<ubuntu> $find aint an enviorment variable is it?
<Troy> thank you very much uman
<uman> troy, it's also handy for other stuff.. eg making iso from CD or backing up partition
<uman> and such
<Warbo> mrDaniel: I know Ubuntu runs GDM early in the bootup sequence, so you may have to wait a few minutes until the consoles turn on (boot messages are on ctrl-alt-f8)
<|thunder> Windy, so, you can login as yourself at that prompt, but not into X then
<Warbo> ossie: Do you mean $(find.......?
<ubuntu> mrDaniel:  try all from f1 to f9
<ubuntu> ;)
<ossie> yes Warbo
<Windy> |thunder: yesh.
<ubuntu> ossie:  wont work
<ubuntu> i think
<ossie> for file in $(find /mnt -name *.mp3)
<ossie> do
<ossie> find -name \*.mp3 --exec ln -s {} /mnt/Music/
<ossie> ln -s $file $file
<sharperguy> ok so i did sudo ln "/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so" but still no joy
<ubuntu> as long find is already defined before
<Troy> thanks all, have a goodnight
<ossie> i did that :)
<mjbunink> When running Ubuntu 6.06 I was curious to see how KDE felt these days (haven't run that in a long time), so tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Error: Language-selector-qt could not be installed. Is this a common problem? Does anyone know how to solve this?
<sharperguy> oops quoted the wrong bit, but u get the picture
<ossie> ignore the find -name \*.mp3 --exec ln -s {} /mnt/Music/ i just added that
<ubuntu> kool
<chops-> i done the alt-ctrl-f1 to look at consoles i tried alt f7 to get back to the gui and it wont
<|thunder> sharperguy, no quotes
<harm_> I have a ubuntu server and it contains all my music files. Now how can i make it so i can listen to my songs without having to download them?
<|thunder> sharperguy, er, ya
<slacker_nl> ossie: now you are doing the find twice
<uman> chops you need to use CTRL-ALT-key to get back to GUI
<Warbo> harm_: Maybe set up an Icecast server
<sharperguy> baisically i did "sudo ln /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so"
<uman> you might have to try out the different F keys to see which one is your GUI
<|thunder> ossie, why not just soft link the main directory ?
<harm_> Warbo_ but doesnt that only play one song for a person at a time?
<Warbo> harm_: No idea, I just heard it somewhere (excuse the pun)
<chops-> CTRL-ALT keys to get back to it ?>
<avis> what is icecast server ?
<uman> it's normally the first one after your last text terminal
<harm_> Warbo same :)
<ossie> becasue they are on a numbert of different drives
<uman> CTRL-ALT-F2 onwards
<uman> CTRAL-ATL-F3 etc
<chops-> f8
<chops-> thx
<slacker_nl> ossie: for i in `find . -name \*.mp3  -print`; do ; ln -s $i /path/to/dir/ ; done (think this will do what you want
<avis> i need a new monitor :(  i want to replace my 21" CRT with 19" LCD.  i'll beg my father for a loan after he goes to work.
<uman> avis.... it won't keep you as warm in winter though
<Warbo> Can I have the CRT?
<ubuntu> slacker_nl:  u into slackware?
<ossie> lemme try that slacker_nl
<ossie> cheers :)
<Josbeat> pls help with webcam on laptop..
<avis> uman, this sun (sony trinitron) microsystem monitor barely emits any heat.
<DralaFi> ubuntu,  slackware rocks :)
<slacker_nl> ubuntu: nope, solaris, FreeBSD and Ubuntu mostly
<ubuntu> kool
<ubuntu> slackware 11 is out
<uman> trinitrons normally got quite warm... at least the ones I've used
<ubuntu> have to give it a try
<uman> good colour & contrast though
<avis> let me touch mine
<ubuntu> nice OS :)
<Josbeat> pls help with webcam on laptop
<avis> she is cool
<Warbo> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<avis> and its hot in texas !
<mrDaniel> i have tryed all STRG+ALT+ (F1-F9) but all screens (axcept F7) all black
<uman> if you get an LCD make sure you test the viewing angle ertically
<drbashir> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uman> vertically
<DralaFi> ubuntu, !!! it is??
<Josbeat> how do i add a line...
<Josbeat> to sources.list
<drbashir> !movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrDaniel> the point is: when i am shuting-down ubuntu, the shutdown-screen is also black
<ubuntu> mrDaniel:  type this >>startx
<ubuntu> DralaFi: yes sir
<Warbo> Josbeat: System>Admin>Software Properties
<mrDaniel> do anyone know a fic for this problem?
<DralaFi> ubuntu, slackware.com still shows 10.2
<Josbeat> yes warbo
<drbashir> I like to see a movie in Totem, but it complains I dont have the correct plugins installed... :|
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> ok new question
<Windy> how do i create a folder in command line?
<mrDaniel> @ubuntu: what the command '>>startx' i doing?
<ubuntu> DralaFi:  let me see if i can get the link
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> mrDaniel:  type startx or gdm
<slacker_nl> Windy: mkdir a_new_dir
<Warbo> Windy: mkdir foldername
<Windy> thx
<Windy> ok...that didn't work
<PyroManiak> Alex: Do I need to restart to get the hotswap stuff working?
<drbashir> thx Warbo
<Josbeat> install VNC player for DVD
<slacker_nl> Windy: ? errormsg?
<ubuntu> vlc*
<Josbeat> how do i add Debian.
<rantak> //////
<Warbo> Josbeat: Make a new partition, get a Debian CD
<jujimufu> Warbo :)
<Windy> Your home directory is listed as: '/home/aLinc' but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to log in with the /(root) as your home directory?
<sharperguy> how comes gconf-editor always kills gnome-panel and leves me with a broken notification-area, meaning ihave to hit ctrl-alt-backspc to get it back?
<Windy> that's the error message
<Warbo> Josbeat: Seriously, don't add an officail Debian repo, 'cos EVERYTHING will confict with Ubuntus
<Windy> say yes and it gives me
<ubuntu> Windy:  do this
<Windy> user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents etc etc
<ubuntu> mkdir /home/aLinc
<slacker_nl> Windy: as root: mkdir -p /home/aLinc
<Windy> hmm
<ossie> slacker_nl, dont work dude
<e-type> hi all
<Warbo> -p? Doesn't /home exist?
<slacker_nl> ossie: why not?
<Windy> i tried without -p already :P
<Josbeat> thnks warbo
<e-type> anyone know if there's work on gnomad2 to have libmtp support?
<ubuntu> Windy:  oh ok sorry :p
<e-type> gnomad2 debian/ubuntu package I mean
<jensp> can someone please send me the output of "which lsb_release"? thanks
<sharperguy> windy, "sudo chown user /home/user/.dmrc" "sudo chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc/"
<slacker_nl> jensp: /etc/lsb_release
<Josbeat> any1 using webcam for chatting.
<Josbeat> is skype good
<jensp> thanks slacker_nl
* Windy wonders if he should just bloody reinstall
<No1Viking> Fglrxinfo is ok but the screensaver is slow, what is wrong?
<slacker_nl> its not a executable so you will not find it with which
<sharperguy> skype dosnt give you webcam in linux :(
<Warbo> "/bin/lsb_release"
<uman> might be easier to just add the user again
<mrDaniel> when i am shuting down ubuntu the shutdown-screen is black. do anyone know a fix to resolve this problem?
<sharperguy> however ekiga and wengophone do
<e-type> Josbeat: ekiga should give you far more possibilities then Skype
<ubuntu> well later guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<Josbeat> both of them with webcam n voice/?
<ubuntu> peace :)
<Alex> e-type: Plus, then you won't be using Skype.
<Josbeat> peaceMan
<Alex> Which is a GoodThing
<e-type> Alex: of course :)
<horrork> Thats cool i just figured out how to hook up to wireless conect!
<uman> nice
<Josbeat> wats e-type?
<sharperguy> Josbeat, yes, they both give webcam and voice, and ekiga comes default with ubuntu
<Alex> e-type: Haven't seen you in a while.. :)
<Josbeat> yes i hve ekiga
<e-type> Alex: alex as in ze haunted one?
<jujimufu> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<Alex> e-type: Indeedy
<Josbeat> ok..
<jujimufu> !wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+svn4511-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3309 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<e-type> Alex: moeha! helleuw buddy, how are you?
<Alex> e-type: I'm alright, I've been working a lot lately.. :) How's SMGL? :)
<Josbeat> are they clear im thinking of shifting all my pc to ubuntu
<horrork> Catch ya later!
<e-type> Alex: smgl still kicks all asses in distroland of course :)
* e-type ducks and covers
<Alex> e-type: I must agree ;)
<e-type> Alex: but installed ubuntu for my brother...
<e-type> Alex: and he wants to get into his creative zen vision m ...
<e-type> Alex: which needs some compiling :)
<Alex> e-type: They're USB Mass Storage, aren't they?
<e-type> Alex: nope, using mtp protocol
<Alex> e-type: :(
<e-type> Alex: should be no problem to get to work with libmtp, but I'm wondering if anyone is allready doing stuff for a real debian package
<No1Viking> What's SMGL?
<Alex> No1Viking: Source Mage GNU/Linux
<No1Viking> Meaning?
<Alex> No1Viking: It's a distribution
<e-type> No1Viking: www.sourcemage.org <--- source based distro, gives divine powers to admins :)
<Warbo> Why can't I find anyone willing to test xteddy? I want to either fix it, or file a bug, but I don't know the cause of the problem
<e-type> forgive me my chauvinism :)
<Alex> e-type: My workmate uses his Creative on an ubuntu machine, I'll ask him on Monday :)
<No1Viking> Is it better than ubuntu?
<e-type> Alex: well, most are no problem, but the ones with video/picture stuff need that libmtp support
<e-type> No1Viking: define "better" :)
<e-type> No1Viking: ubuntu does all config for you, while smgl does hardly any config for the admin
<e-type> No1Viking: which one is better is in the eye of the beholder
<Alex> e-type: Ah
<tuxtux> ciao
<No1Viking> e-type, so it's not easier to run and install than Ubuntu?
<Alex> No1Viking: Personally, I find it easier. That is because I know it inside out, though. :)
<e-type> No1Viking: well, ubuntu makes choices for you... smgl is created to let you make the choices. far more customizable, so far more complicated
<Pensacola> I installed the Kubuntu-desktop package on top of ubuntu, and I like it. How can I get rid of the Gnome interface?
<e-type> No1Viking: but more power to the admin :)
<No1Viking> Ok, get it
<Alex> Pensacola: you could remove ubuntu-desktop, surely? (That might tart things up, mind.. )
<Warbo> Pensacola: removing ubuntu-desktop in aptitude might do it. If not then try removing some key GNOME components (like gnome-session)
<No1Viking> Well, I need to get more knowledge about linux before trying SMGL, it seems
<uman> I use a source based distro as well, but you need to KNOW a bit before going there
<Pensacola> thx, I'll try it
<Pensacola> brb :)
<uman> hence ubuntu for the first steps :)
<oshani> Hi ppl, any help on installing jre on firefox in my ubuntu box?
<Alex> uman: My friend's first distribution was Gentoo - she did okay with it. The documentation is excellent, thoiugh..
<uman> yeah... gentoo's install instructions are awesome
<Alex> oshani: http://ubuntuguide.org/ # it's on the first page, I think..
<uman> still it takes some time and effort
<No1Viking> Fglrxinfo is ok but the screensaver is slow, what is wrong?
<Warbo> I tried Gentoo once, but my system wouldn't boot. I could only run it by chrooting from the Install CD
<Alex> oshani: http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Debian_Java_JRE/JDK_installation%2C_browser_plugin
<e-type> No1Viking: I didn't know anything about linux when I started with smgl. it's a steep learning curve but we have a very friendly help channel. you will have to be prepared to read a lot though...
<oshani> well, thanks.. I tried http://ubuntuguide.org/, but the site seems to be down now
<avis> i cannot compile my own kernel for the life of me.  so no gentoo for me.  i happy with ubuntu anyway.
<Alex> oshani: Ah - :)
<maki> hello
<Warbo> steep learning curve=easy
<No1Viking> e-type, ok, thanks m8
<maki> does ubuntuguide dont work?
<Warbo> common misconception
<Alex> maki: It appears to be down at the moment
<maki> l
<maki> oki
<uman> different people like different ways
<ripper> could anyone tell me why i dont have a shutdown or a restart option in my menus, i can logoff , hybernate or switch users though
<maki> im newbie
<ripper> if i do dpkg-reconfigure gdm am i going to lose my current gdm theme?
<maki> you tried to make changes in setting ? session and startup.
<maki> i suppose yes
<pmj> a bunch of files in my /var/lib/dpkg/info had been corrupted. I ran fsck and now apt-get won't work. Can I rebuild these files somehow? Or make apt-get forget that these programs ever existed?
<maki> mine problem with apt-get finished when i restarted my ubuntu
<maki> there were something about blocked
<mats> apt-get -f install
<edgy> Hi, how can I change the default encoding of squirrelmail to utf-8?
<maki> helo
<pmj> mats: thanks, but that doesn't help at all. There's no conflict anywhere
<fredl> Hi, I have Dapper and an HP inkjet connected. Printing from firefox works just fine, printing pictures does too. However, I can't print to it using 'lpr', all that happens then is that the printer actually does something but nothing gets on the paper.
<fredl> I thought maybe the black ink is out, but it doesn't appear to be.
<maki> pmj try restart ubuntu
<fredl> any ideas?
<pmj> info files were corrupted, and later fixed by fsck. When apt-get reads its database it detects that they're wrong/missing/whatever and refuses to work
<maki> dont know im newby ;d
<pmj> restarting does not work. Iv'e tried
<mats> apt-get setup ?
<mats> im a dumbass O_O
<ripper> i love the fact that ubuntu makes burning avi files to dvd easy as eating pie.
<fredl> I see in the README.Debian file that's in the hpijs package the note that says:
<fredl> This patch tries to make sure that black is printed with just
<fredl> the black pen, if the printer supports it.
<fredl> I guess somehow hpijs assumes that my printer can do this but it cant?
<MssngrTrck> hi
<fredl> is there some way to disable this so called 'rss patch' ?
<e-type> edgy: check config/config.php for default_charset and default_encoding
<ripp3r> does anyone know why the shutdown button / restart button on the quit menu disappears?
<ripp3r> *after upgrade to dapper*
<_cerberus_> for some reason a script I placed in my ip-up.d folder isn't being executed when I connect to the internet. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<sorush20> anyone here want help for ubuntu come to /join #sorush20ubuntu
<drbashir> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<drbashir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ripp3r> here is a good one, why is it when i try to play some movie files in mplayer they are black & white, but color with others?
<nox-Hand> How do I make my webcam work in Ubuntu?
<Pensacola> if I install Firefox from the KDE desktop will it still have the gnome style menus?
<ripp3r> Pensacola thats a good question
<richiefrich> nox-Hand try these apps.. motion gnome-meeting
<ripp3r> Pensacola are you by chance from florida?
<Pensacola> nope :)
<ripp3r> bummer
<ripp3r> im trying to start a local linux users group
<ripp3r> this redneck town im in doesnt have one
<Pensacola> :)
<Pensacola> I'm from belgium, sorry
<richiefrich> ripp3r there are ones in flodida
<richiefrich> florida*
* e-type gives Pensacola a jupiler
<ripp3r> richiefrich hmmmm any near defuniak springs?
<Pensacola> jep, it still has the gnome style menus :s
<Pensacola> thx
<GenghisKhan> ripp3r: i think it doesn't matter. it's apt the program which does the installation
<Pensacola> jeehaa jupiler :)
<e-type> ;)
<richiefrich> ripp3r google knows... ill get u the url
<Pensacola> I don't like the gnome style, how can I change it?
<ripp3r> k thanks richiefrich
<ripp3r> i <3 gnome
<richiefrich> eww
<ESPOiG> whats a good ftp client besides gftp
* richiefrich likes e
<e-type> Pensacola: desktop -> preferences -> theme (or whatever english translations are)
<Thaur> richiefrich, hey
<bimberi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<e-type> edgy: lftp or plain old ftp!
<richiefrich> Thaur hey u quite ?
<bimberi> ESPOiG: nautilus (the gnome file manager) is good
<richiefrich> http://www.linux.org/groups/usa/florida.html  <-- ripp3r
<fredl> does anybody here have problems printing just black on HP printers?
<Pensacola> hmh let me see if I can change it in KDE :)
<Thaur> richiefrich, I what?
<ripp3r> e-type i prefer terminal based ftp
<Pensacola> I've installed KDE on top of ubuntu
<richiefrich> Thaur u pinged out. on my channel
<e-type> ripp3r: lftp / ftp are not terminal? :p
<richiefrich> Thaur i thought u quit
<Thaur> richiefrich, Oh, yeah. I didn't really feel it was my place to be there..
<GenghisKhan> Pensacola apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get all the kubuntu adds for kde
<ESPOiG> bimberi: thx, ill try that gftp aint that great
<Pensacola> yeah, that's what I've done
<bimberi> ESPOiG: np :)
<richiefrich> Thaur ahh ok
<Pensacola> but most programs still have the ubuntu style menus
<Thaur> richiefrich, May sneak back in, later :P
<richiefrich> lol ok
* richiefrich will see any sneaky ppl 
<ripp3r> gftp can apparently not handle large dir's @ one time
<richiefrich> ripp3r u see that url
<Thaur> richiefrich, haha.
<GenghisKhan> Pensacola you can't change the menus. you can only change the style and the fonts
<Pensacola> ok, that's just what I want to change :)
<fredl> does anybody here use an HP inkjet printer?
<edgy> e-type: thx a lot.
<Pensacola> I do
<Pensacola> fredl, I do :)
<richiefrich> fredl yes
<e-type> edgy: sorry fot the wrong highlight about ftp clients ;)
<fredl> Pensacola: what type?
<richiefrich> fredl wgat one ?
<Pensacola> HP PSC 1417
<richiefrich> what*
<ESPOiG> bimberi: it add your use login to the side panel, right :D... how do i remove it
<NemesisUK> fredl, I use a deskjet
<GenghisKhan> Pensacola you mean change edit -> preferences to its own preferences menu and that things?
<fredl> richiefrich - I have an 952C, and apparently it doesn't print at all when it needs to just print black
<Pensacola> yeah, I want a flashy KDE style menu in all programs
<richiefrich> fredl what do u mean it wont print..  ?  u mean u need to print color too
<fredl> NemesisUK - the 952C is also a deskjet. Can you print just text from the command line for example with the lpr command?
<GenghisKhan> Pensacola i'm afraid you would have to change the source code of all the gnome apps
<fredl> richiefrich, read /usr/share/doc/hpijs/README.Debian
<bimberi> ESPOiG: Places -> Network Servers, then right-click -> Unmount Volume
<ESPOiG> lol
<ESPOiG> y didnt i think of that
<fredl> richiefrich, it says: This patch tries to make sure that black is printed with just
<fredl> the black pen, if the printer supports it.
<fredl> correct?
<Pensacola> I'll just download some flashy theme and apply it :)
<bimberi> ESPOiG: well i guess it is a bit obscure ;)
<monkeyhead> how can i log on to root?
<bimberi> ESPOiG: there's probably other ways :)
<richiefrich> fredl  idk i dont have that file
<bimberi> ubotu tell monkeyhead about sudo
<e-type> Pensacola: gtk apps use gtk theme engine, qt apps use qt theme engine, so you need themes for both
<ESPOiG> bimberi: lol yeh i guess, but im just so stupid...
<monkeyhead> ty
<Pensacola> ok, brb
<fredl> richiefrich, hmm.... that's odd.
<ripp3r> richiefrich yes, thanks :D
<Pensacola> I'll boot into gnome
<GenghisKhan> e-type: there is a gtk theme that applyies your qt theme to gtk apps
<e-type> ic
<richiefrich> fredl not really in on a different disrto..
<fredl> richiefrich, I wonder if the hpijs package is still there for me coz I needed it in Breezy and upgraded to Dapper.
<bimberi> ESPOiG: really?  not evident so far :)
<MX4000> ok i put the cd in my cdrom drive and it boots to the first screen then loads all the drivers and then everything stops and nothing else loads! Is there something wrong with it?
<fredl> richiefrich, I'm not using Debian, I'm using Dapper.
<ESPOiG> bimberi: hey
<richiefrich> fredl  im on gentoo but still it should print
<GenghisKhan> Pensacola: go to kde system settings -> appearence -> gtk styles and fonts -> use my kde style & use my kde fonts
<richiefrich> fredl mine prints just black
<richiefrich> fredl  i took the color cartridge out
<richiefrich> mines empty
<fredl> ok....
<fredl> so you don't use ubuntu then?
<richiefrich> fredl no
<goonies> does anyone know of a good wireless adapter that has support for linux
<fredl> ok, is there anybody who uses Ubuntu here who's also using an HP deskjet printer?
<fredl> goonies - Cisco
<goonies> u mean linksys?
<richiefrich> goonies linksys
<fredl> no, Cisco Aironet.
<GenghisKhan> fredl: i use a HP laserjet. wonder if that could help
<e-type> fredl: that's a cups problem, unrelated to ubuntu iyam
<goonies> richiefrich, im having nightmares with my linksys
<PlHL> There's a lot of http proxies to choose from in Synaptic, but which ones do you guys recommend?
<fredl> Genghiskhan, probably not as the HP driver I'm using is specific to deskjet I think.
<goonies> it works when it wants to work
<goonies> fredl, is belkin any good?
<GenghisKhan> fredl, i also think so
<Pensacola> didn't work :s
<goonies> theres one on sale ofr 40
<richiefrich> goonies then use openwrt
<fredl> e-type: no, I think it's an hpijs problem.
<ashfm> is it normal that ubuntu dapper will not autodetect the need for the adt_therm lkm? (past versions of ubuntu iirc did detect this), it's a 12" g4 powerbook 1.5ghz. should i post a bug about this or is it a known problem?
<richiefrich> fredl what ver driver u have
<bimberi> ESPOiG: argh, i hope i'm being clear here.  I'm trying to say that you're being too hard on yourself!
<fredl> e-type: but isn't it an Ubuntu problem as well when HP deskjets don't work properly you think?
<e-type> fredl: deskjets don't use hpijs
<goonies> bestbuy doesnt have many options when it comes to wireless adapters
<richiefrich> fredl  and do u use hplip ?
<fredl> e-type, they don't?!?!?!?!
<e-type> fredl: /me checks first on cups site
<ESPOiG> bimberi: lol... dw im just messing with yah :D
<e-type> fredl: yours does, mine doesn't
<fredl> richiefrich, I have hplip installed. dpkg says I have 2.1.7 of the hpijs package installed.
<bimberi> ESPOiG: phew! ;p
<ESPOiG> bimberi: it wont let me delete the connection?
<fredl> e-type, hmm. ok.
<GenghisKhan> ashfm, its the same for my ibook. i need to put it in /etc/modules. i think it's a minor bug
<Assassin5> I'm having trouble getting my ATI card to work. Is it safe to run the ATI official installer on kubuntu?
<fredl> where do I find what gs command cups uses?
<bimberi> ESPOiG: hm, Unmount Volume has usually worked for me.  Any message?
<ashfm> GenghisKhan: it's not necessarily a minor bug for your average user that fries his laptop in ignorance :P
<GenghisKhan> ashfm, i think the thermal chip has hardcoded limits so frying the laptop by not inserting the module isn't possible
<ESPOiG> bimberi: woops ffs... i am lookin stupid 2night :P
<e-type> laterz all
<ESPOiG> bimberi: cant believe i said that
<bimberi> ESPOiG: lol, k
<GenghisKhan> ashfm, the therm module just lets you tweak the values
<ashfm> GenghisKhan: afaik the openfirmware has some sort of failsafe in it provided there is no software support available at the time. when there is no software support though the fan will run at full speed, but without the module the fan doesn't run at full speed
<ashfm> GenghisKhan: ah ok, so fan control is still in place without this module? (in the kernel not the firmware i mean)
<stray_77> any opinions on Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v5.0.1 ?
<GenghisKhan> ashfm, i don't know if the hardware w/o software make the gradual fan thingie or just prevents you from frying the laptop
<GenghisKhan> of course, the therm module should be loaded during normal operation
<mson> hi all - can anyone help me set my wireless card up on my ubuntu desktop so that my windows laptop can access the internet through it?
<GenghisKhan> mson, which wireless card is it?
<ESPOiG> bimberi: im serious i have askd 2 ridiculous q's 2night i cant belive i askd them
<richiefrich> goonies have u thought of openwrt?
<mson> GenghisKhan: it's a gigabyte gn-wpkg
<richiefrich> goonies i suggest DD-wrt
<GenghisKhan> mson, don't know that card. usb? pci? do you know what module it uses?
<richiefrich> goonies  http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/ddwrt.php
<mson> GenghisKhan: it uses the rt2500 driver
<mson> GenghisKhan: it's built into the motherboard
<GenghisKhan> mson, so it's pci. fine, rt2500/2570 is a great driver
<mson> cool...
<goonies> richiefrich, is that for a router?
<GenghisKhan> mson, can you see the ra0 interface with ifconfig -a
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have two ethernet cards in my machine. I want to create a private network for VMware and use the other card for the gateway. How do I set it up?
<richiefrich> goonies yes
<mson> GenghisKhan: sure can
<richiefrich> goonies what one u have
<goonies> i need wireless adapter =\
<goonies> i have a linksys router
<richiefrich> goonies  what router?
<goonies> wrt54gs
<richiefrich> then flash it
<GenghisKhan> mson, and you are setting an ad-hoc network? or you have an ap?
<pulani> hey. Is there any way to adjust the mouse senstivity in dapper so that I Dont need acceleration to be turned on to make it movable and not say, as slow as a model T ?
<richiefrich> it works better
<richiefrich> goonies i dont know your issue then
<richiefrich> goonies what is not working
<goonies> im going to a buy a wireless adapter to replace my linksys wirelesss adapter
<deep> How can i check my kde version=
<voraistos> hey guys, i have ubuntu/gnome and i want to use a KDE/QT app (Qcad). It looks awfull, how can set it up ?(without installing KDE ;) )
<deep> ?
<mson> GenghisKhan: okay, now I'm lost.  I don't have an access point (ap?), so what's an ad-hoc network?
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Sorry, was miles away. Cheers, will try that :)
<mson> GenghisKhan: is that what I want to do?
<goonies> i need to make sure the one i buy is supported by nix
<pulani> anyone? :x
<richiefrich> nox-Hand i hope they help.. theres other.. but i forget
<viorel> org
<GenghisKhan> mson, ad-hoc is just a network with no access point (ap), so that's what you need
<bobbydavro> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goonies> thats why i was asking if anyone knows any good ones
<GenghisKhan> mson, first make sure ra0 is up
<richiefrich> deep cant u do it in kde
<bobbydavro> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mson> GenghisKhan: my desktop is connected via ethernet to a router, and I want to get access to that via the lappy so that sounds right
<mson> GenghisKhan: it's up
<richiefrich> goonies well err i thought u meant the router
<goonies> and what improvements have you noticed using dd-wrt, looks interesting
<richiefrich> goonies i didnt know u meant the NIC card
<deep> richiefrich: Hum.. im in kde now. But, where can i see that?
<GenghisKhan> mson, wait. you have one  wireless card on the laptop and another on the desktop, right?
<deep> nevermind
<mson> GenghisKhan: that's right
<richiefrich> goonies there alot  more option the normal and theres also more security
<nondito> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<GenghisKhan> mson, and the desktop is running windoze and connects to inet through a router and you want to share your inet connection with the laptop
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<richiefrich> goonies works well i mean really well ... and u can ssh in and edit it u dont have to use the browser
<mson> GenghisKhan: no, the desktop runs ubuntu, the laptop runs windows,
<marcus__> anybody happen to know the command to start basilisk?
<richiefrich> goonies it's better  so incase u flash it and the browser crashes u wont brick it
<GenghisKhan> mson, ok
<goonies> yeah looks pretty cool, wonder if it does a better job at handling dhcp than the original linksys firmware
<geefour> does anyone know how to sort out MySQL? I need it to allow me access so that I can compile and install MythTV!!
<GenghisKhan> mson, first you decide an essid, which is the name of the network
<richiefrich> goonies i think it works very well.. all around
<GenghisKhan> mson, then you do iwconfig ra0 mode Ad-Hoc
<richiefrich> goonies let me get u the wiki install page
<bimberi> ESPOiG: hehe, time to get some sleep then?
<jrib> goonies: mythtv is in the multiverse repository, so no need to compile
<GenghisKhan> iwconfig ra0 essid "your essid"
<jrib> geefour: mythtv is in the multiverse repository, so no need to compile
<mson> GenghisKhan: ok, done
<GenghisKhan> and then you assign an ip to the card with ifconfig
<goonies> richiefrich, ok cool
<geefour> well, it still requires me to set it up to use MySQL
<mson> GenghisKhan: ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"hello"
<mson>           Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Cell: 02:B2:EA:DE:13:81
<geefour> even as root, I can't set it up!
<GenghisKhan> mson, fine
<richiefrich> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation  <-- goonies look to see that your ver is suported
<fredl> how do I find/change the CUPS admin username/password on Ubuntu?
<jrib> geefour: ok, which package did you install for mysql?
<GenghisKhan> mson, now you go to the windows laptop and make it connect to the network hello, and you pick a ip in the same network by hand
<richiefrich> goonies  WRT54GS v1.0, v1.1, v2.0, v2.1, v3.0, v4.0, v5.0 (2mb flash) (product search) <--- looks good
<jrib> fredl: the bottom of /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz explains
<waspius> anyone know a program to mount iso images without needing to burn them on a cd?
<geefour> well it came with Ubuntu
<fredl> tnx jrib
<GenghisKhan> waspius, mount
<geefour> but I have been trying to install version 5
<goonies> richiefrich, yup
<mus0> anyone seen a deb for gtk-im-extra ?
<richiefrich> goonies make sure u read the installation 1st
<mus0> that will work with ubuntu...
<ripp3r> heh im having problems with python still
<nondito> what is the most popular desktop applet to see network activity?
<richiefrich> Note: Use the mini version when upgrading from original Linksys firmware!   <--- goonies
<geefour> mus0: Ubuntu is based on Debian, so all should work (I think)
<mus0> geefour, yes, but there is no official deb file, apparently.
<mson> GenghisKhan: hmm, can't seem to find it
<ripp3r> i'd love to get my hands on a linksys that can use the nix firmware
<geefour> hmm
<GenghisKhan> mson, paste iwconfig ra0 and ifconfig ra0 output on pastebin
<sh4dox> good afternoon
<fredl> alright, I can now see my printer with hp-tool
<barbablues> Something bad happened to me. During an upgrade which included a new kernel the thermal protection kicked in and started a shutdown. Now I have a corrupted initrd and can't boot ubuntu anymore. Any idea on how to fix this?
<mson> GenghisKhan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21201
<mson> GenghisKhan: wait, i've got something
<bluesign> can anyone suggest a good web server monitoring tool? (without ICMP ping)
<bbrazil> bluesign: httpping?
<Thaur> barbablues, Ah, you should remember to put your computer in the fridge before doing upgrades, next time ;)
<bluesign> bbrazil: i need something that can record results etc
<bbrazil> bluesign: tie that into mrtg, or smokeping
<bluesign> bbrazil: thanks a lot, i will check them
<homerh_linux> hiya  ppl ,my computer keeps freezing ,at the moment im putting it down to software is there any way i can find out what unstable programs ive installed
<sethk> barbablues, force a reinstallation of the kernel
<barbablues> sethk, how can I do this if I can't boot?
<mson> GenghisKhan: I can see it now, but I can't change the ip address on the laptop's wireless card.  It's actually my friend's and he's using some netgear software on it.  Could that be partof the problem?
<GenghisKhan> mson, then change the ip on the desktop. both have to be on the same network. that's all
<sethk> barbablues, boot a rescue cd and do a chroot
<mson> GenghisKhan: sorry for being so windows illiterate, but how do I do that?  I suspect his netgear software is getting in the way...
<drbashir> How do I start Totem with xine support?
<GenghisKhan> mson, i really don't use windows. but if you go to the network interfaces thingie on the control panel you can change the ip. the netgear software is just for the wireless extensions
<drbashir> I have totem-xine and -gstreamer installed
<gawain3> New to Ubuntu...New to Linux, actually. Can't play DVDs. Not enough permissions, or nothing in drive. Since there is something in drive, how do I get permissions?
<jrib> drbashir: I believe those two packages conflict with one another.  Are you sure one of them didn't get removed when you installed the last one?
<mson> GenghisKhan: i'll give it a shot...
<drbashir> jrib, not that I know... Never got any error messages
<barbablues> sethk, thanks, I'll try that, before my brain too stops because of thermal protection...
<drbashir> hmm, I guess xine did not install after all :P sorry
<drbashir> so, I have to remove the gstreamer verion first?
<Milo> Good Morning to all
<jrib> drbashir: just install totem-xine, it will take care of removing totem-gstreamer
<Milo> Is there someone availabe to assist me - I have a problem booting
<drbashir> jrib... ok
<anemiat1> Is there a way to connect a ubuntu local machine printer to another ubuntu machine?
<pulani> read motherfuckers! http://www.mycee.co.za/forums/viewthread.php?tid=65&page=1#pid260
<pulani> sorry!
<pulani> wrong channel :(
<jrib> drbashir: post the output of 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if it doesn't seem to be working
<mistraal> anyone have problems copying -TO- a windows share?
<drbashir> jrib, ok, its installing atm
<Milo> I added an additonal hard drive and now ubuntu will not boot - anyone know what to do?
<MenZa> Milo: did you set your jumpers correctly?
<Milo> I have 2 sata drives .. didnt see any jumpers on them
<MenZa> Hm, I know _nothing_ of SATA drives.
<MenZa> Sorry :\
<[Wiebel] > humzzz
<Milo> I still get the grub menu and then ubuntu tries to boot but doesnt
<drbashir> jrib, thx for your help, if its not working, ill be back.
<[Wiebel] > after upgrading all my windows fonts look fucked up
<jrib> drbashir: np
<[Wiebel] > fonts in firefox and thunderbird are looking pretty strange
<sethk> MenZa, sata drives have no jumpers
<[Wiebel] > is this a known issue by ay chance ?
<mistraal> [Wiebel] : xubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: just ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: i installed it from cd
<[Wiebel] > installed msttocre fonts
<[Wiebel] > tested
<[Wiebel] > looked fine
<mistraal> I had the same problem this morning on xubuntu
<[Wiebel] > apt-get dist-upgrade
<mistraal> added a line to a conf and rebooted and it was fine
<[Wiebel] > and it was all fucked up
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: what line to what conf? :P
<mistraal> hold on ..
<Milo> eventually it bombs out with Alert! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to shell
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: sure
<Nameeater> my sata drive has jumpers heh
<john06784> do you guys know a good C++ gui for ubuntu (for the novice)
<mson> GenghisKhan: okay, i've changed the ip, but how do i get NAT and masquerading and stuff via the linux machine?  I can now ping the linux machine, but can't access web pages outside
<Nameeater> oh wrong kind of jumpers, oops :)
<GenghisKhan> mson, the public ip is on your desktop or on the router?
<anemiat1> Is there a way to connect a ubuntu local machine printer to another ubuntu machine?
<meisam> how can i install postgre sql guys
<meisam> ?
<mistraal> add Xft.dpi: 96 to /home/<username>/.config/xfce4/xfb.xrdb ... you may need to look for a Xresources file instead
<meisam> please help me
<rsk> what is the gtk2+ -dev package called?
<john06784> yes use CUPS
<john06784> its called gtkmm
<mson> GenghisKhan: but public ip, i assume you mean the one from the isp, so yeah, that would be on the little router
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: I don't use xfce4
<[Wiebel] > it's gnome
<rsk> in ubuntu dapper
<[Wiebel] > hmmm
<jrib> rsk: libgtk2.0-dev
<rsk> great cheers
<waspius> can someone guide me through the mount iso process as it does not work mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<john06784> HELLO, does anyone know a good c++ development GUI FOR UBUNTU
<GenghisKhan> then try enabling ip forwarding on the linux box. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistraal> [Wiebel] : look for /etc/X11/Xresources
<Nameeater> john: do you mean a GUI for your C++ programs that you are writing?
<kindor> hello
<john06784> yea
<Milo> anyone know what I can do for this error on boot - Alert! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to shell
<john06784> i want to start learning c++
<kindor> anyone know an simple email client in which the settings can be locked so a user cannot change them?
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: it's an empty dir :)
<Nameeater> libgtkmm might be interesting
<Nameeater> or wxwidgets
<mson> GenghisKhan: mson@yavin:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mson> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<rsk> jrib: ok take a look http://pastebin.ca/140362
<mistraal> [Wiebel] : or add Xft.dpi: 96 to /home/<username>/.Xresources
<john06784> thanks
<mson> GenghisKhan: hmm... strange ...
<mson> GenghisKhan:
<meisam> anybody has installed postgre sql here?
<GenghisKhan> mson, do sudo su and then the echo
<mistraal> look at id 174821 on ubuntuforums.org
<mson> GenghisKhan: am I missing some package or something
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: let's check :)
<GenghisKhan> sudo doesn't handle well redirects
<mson> GenghisKhan: ah... that did work
<snoops> john06784 do you know any other programming languages ( just interested if you've got the fundamentals on oo, naming conventions, variables, scope, classes, structs etc all covered )?
<GenghisKhan> now try to ping google's ip
<john06784> no sorry snoops
<IndyBC> I am running Ubuntu 6.06. I want to reinstall wxWidgets and wxPython through apt-get. Can anybody help me?
<jrib> rsk: can you pastebin your sources.list as well?
<Aar0n> Hi there
<mson> GenghisKhan: i did, didn't work " request timed out" on the laptop
<john06784> just a bit of gambas :)
<rsk> jrib: sure sec
<meisam> hello guys, i need to install postgre sql...would u help me
<meisam> ?
<tortoise_> john06784: Start with python or C
<jessica_> hi
<IndyBC> meisam: Do it through apt-get or synaptic.
<[Wiebel] > mistraal: no go :(
<jessica_> I need help getting mp3 support going & nvidia drivers
<GenghisKhan> mson, well. i have to go to have lunch. maybe the router doesn't accept the forwarded packets and you need nat our the linux box isn't forwarding. use ethereal on the linux box to trace the packets
<john06784> ok
<john06784> C
<mistraal> [Wiebel] : sorry that didn't help. The above worked fine for me.
<jrib> !mp3 > jessica_
<john06784> do you know any C dev envs ? ? ?
<jrib> !nvidia > jessica_
<Aar0n> When I boot of my ubuntu cd (md5 checked and burnt at slow speed) i press start/ install ubuntu. it "says loading drivers ok" then it says "loading root file system" and just hangs there. I don't understand. I have tried using noapic and nolapic but the same thing happens! Please any ideas?
<mson> GenghisKhan: okay, thanks heaps for your help.  I'll look into ethereal
<jrib> john06784: try anjuta
<meisam> <IndyBC> is that sudo apt-get postgresql?
<john06784> thanks thats what i wanted to know ^^
<rsk> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/140367
<john06784> i forgot its name
<mistraal> has anyone tried to copy files -TO- a windows share? Im having timeout prolems.
<john06784> yes
<Aar0n> anyone?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Aar0n> Hi
<nox-Hand> I need some help with getting my USB webcam to work under Linux
<john06784> lol
<john06784> :)
<richiefrich> nox-Hand u try them apps
<john06784> i got mine to work
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Indeed
<nox-Hand> It does not register
<nox-Hand> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<richiefrich> nothing ?
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, nope
<john06784> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<richiefrich> nox-Hand check your kernel
<richiefrich> might need fixin
<ripp3r> ok guys, this rocks! i got cams to work on my ubuntu!
<john06784> =)
<ripp3r> now if only i could get voice to work for gyachE
<ripp3r> its a python related issue so ill take it to #python
<john06784> amsn is good for webcam via msn in linux
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Yoi....kernel patching in Ubuntu Oo Never done it...not since Gentoo xD
<jrib> rsk: hrmm ok 'apt-cache policy libcairo2-dev'
<ripp3r> it dont like my cam john06784
<richiefrich> nox-Hand u can make your own kernel
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, where do I do that in Ubuntu
<rsk> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/140370
<nox-Hand> /usr/src/linux?
<nox-Hand> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<richiefrich> ^^
<richiefrich> nox-Hand u got it man
<jrib> rsk: ok, tha same for libpango1.0-dev and libgtk2.0-dev
<richiefrich> nox-Hand or get a kerenl from --> kernel.org
<rsk> on it
<richiefrich> nox-Hand i suggest the vanilla one
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, w00t, might try it, yet sounds risky downloading a new one o.o
<richiefrich> no
<richiefrich> why would ikt
<richiefrich> it*
<richiefrich> i dont see a difference.. at least u can say u did a kerenl
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, dont you have to make sure you compile all the right options for it to still run ubuntu with all the stuff you need?
<rsk> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/140376
<richiefrich> and u dont need all that other stuff in it that ubuntu puts in.., that u dont even have
<richiefrich> nox-Hand a kerenl is a kernel.. all u need to know is your hardware
<richiefrich> nox-Hand lshw is very good
<richiefrich> nox-Hand and u can build a kernel from lspci
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, true...lshw? I usually did lspci, but I'll try. I know my hardware quite well, though, so might work
<nox-Hand> If not, I'll always have the old kernel \o/
<jrib> rsk: hmm not sure what is going on.  What does 'sudo apt-get install libcairo2-dev' say?
<rsk> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libcairo2-dev: Depends: libcairo2 (= 1.0.4-0ubuntu1) but 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<richiefrich> nox-Hand try it it wont break nothing.. if it doesnt boot.. then use your old kernel
<rsk> =(
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, exactly
<richiefrich> nox-Hand great learning experience.. and keep at it until u get it right
<Skaag> is there a tool for ubuntu that installs IE6 properly?
<jrib> rsk: ah ok, that's the problem.  'apt-cache policy libcairo2' please
<Skaag> and I don't mean winetools or sidenet
<richiefrich> nox-Hand unless u remove your old kernel from grub.. imo would be dumb
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, I've made about four kernels for Gentoo, just a half year ago ;)
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, duh :P
<richiefrich> nox-Hand then no worries
<rsk> http://pastebin.ca/140382
* richiefrich wonders why nox-Hand switched distros
<nox-Hand> Skaag, there is a script that will install it correctly and give you a desktop icon
<Skaag> nox-Hand: name?
<Milo> I installed an additional sata h/d and now get the following error on boot after the ubuntu start bombs out (1min) - Alert! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to shell- anyone can help?
<nox-Hand> Does use wine, though. IE6 CANNOT run natively, Skaag. Sec, will get link
<Skaag> nox-Hand: i've spent the last two days trying to get it up and running...
<richiefrich> Skaag i have  a url
<Skaag> nox-Hand: of course it has to use wine... ;-)
<marcus__> anybody happen to know the command to start basilisk?
<nox-Hand> Skaag, good, not all know that
<richiefrich> Skaag  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<jrib> rsk: ok any idea where libcairo2 version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 came form?  The version in dapper repos is 1.0.4-0ubuntu1
<richiefrich> Skaag all u need man ^^
<Skaag> I heard about ies4linux but couldn't find the package
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, beat me to it
<Skaag> thanks mate
<nox-Hand> I am downloading xD
<richiefrich> np
<rsk> maybe it was automatix
<rsk> gonna take a second look
<richiefrich> nox-Hand what kernel
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, none yet, bittorrent. I am looking over kernel.org now
<richiefrich> nox-Hand dont forget u will need to install your STi or nvivdia drivers again
<nox-Hand> True
<Nameeater> marcus__: dpkg -L basilisk2 | grep bin
<richiefrich> nox-Hand thats not hard
<nox-Hand> Nope
<richiefrich> and if u have alsa-driver also
<richiefrich> that to .. if u dont use the kernel alsa
<richiefrich> like m e
<jesperlarsson> hello
<richiefrich> lo
* nox-Hand wonders what would happen if he installed kernel 1.0 on an old pc xD
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, Hej
<richiefrich> lol
<jesperlarsson> i am doiing an internet page, and it starta give me questions
<richiefrich> explain
<nox-Hand> yes, please do :)
<richiefrich> u are coding xhtml ?
<jesperlarsson> the first question is database username, what should i type in there ?
<Skaag> ok ies4linux has started its magic, let's hope it works
<Skaag> :-)
<richiefrich> Skaag does here
<Skaag> coolzorz
<jesperlarsson> the first question is database username, what should i type in there ?
<richiefrich> jesperlarsson u mean  mysql
<jesperlarsson> yes
<richiefrich> idk what u mean man
<madsj> can anyone please tell me where I can find the gateway address in /etc ?
<richiefrich> o.O
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, Is this on a hosted webserver,, or is this your own?
<richiefrich> madsj --> routes
<jesperlarsson> hosted i think
<richiefrich> madsj --> route
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, you think? oO
<bimberi> madsj: /etc/network/interfaces
<richiefrich> madsj --> sudo route
<nox-Hand> Its either your own PC, or its not. You dont think its another persons pc ;)
<jesperlarsson> ITS HOSTED
<nox-Hand> Right.
<nox-Hand> No reason for CAPS ;)
<steigweis> does anyone know a channel, where i can get some translationsupport?
<nox-Hand> Well, you need to make a mySQL database. Check the hostings FAQ, they will tell yor what tools to use. Pray to god they use PHPmyADMIN :)
<richiefrich> steigweis to what
<jesperlarsson> i have a database
<nox-Hand> steigweis, what sort of translationsupport
<jesperlarsson> look at this
<steigweis> german english or just correct my own translation
<richiefrich> nox-Hand if he has a shell account he can use the cmd line
<nox-Hand> german -> english or the other way?
<jesperlarsson> http://jesper.apakosssa.org/php-files/setup.php
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, correct
<jesperlarsson> http://jesper.apakossa.org/php-files/setup.php
<richiefrich> steigweis well u can try my channel i have a few german ppl
<steigweis> i need to know, if my translated english is good
<jesperlarsson> sorry to many s:es
<steigweis> richiefrich, cool
<richiefrich> ill pm u
<steigweis> thx
<sof> what can i use the ekiga softphone program to?
<nox-Hand> steigweis, I can look it over :)
<nox-Hand> If its not like twenty pages ;)
<steigweis> nomego, only 3 sentences
<steigweis> sec
<speedy> i've installed w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base,good,ugly,ugly-multiverse,bad,bad-multiverse,pitfdll,gl,ffmpeg vorbis-tools lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools and got the movies brightness very high
<nox-Hand> steigweis, remember to be identified to pm someone :)
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<Wombles> anyone got ideas why when i attempt to mount a ufs partition i get ufs_read_super: bad magic number as an error?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database username ?
<LoRez> Warning: `jesperlarsson' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, wow wow wooow!
<jrib> !repeat > jesperlarsson
<jesperlarsson> come on
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, You need to make the database, OR, use the info for the created database
<richiefrich> steigweis they are there now
<nox-Hand> We CANNOT tell you that. Thats for you to know, and US NOT TO KNOW, as its security :)
<jesperlarsson> what should i type in in the database namne box?
<richiefrich> steigweis  and awake so u can go there now
<nox-Hand> Oh, and technically, this is not a Ubuntu question, but what the heck, we will help as we can
<waspius> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, "<nox-Hand> jesperlarsson, You need to make the database, OR, use the info for the created database"
<kartik> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox-Hand> i.e, you need to make a mySQL database, or use one you HAVE created YOURSELF, as we cannot tell you it.
<kartik> !openldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kartik> uhh
<richiefrich> nox-Hand i think he was an idot
<virogenesis> Hi I'm having problems with my ov518 i did have it working but now i'm getting these errors /dev/video: Function not implemented
<virogenesis> 
<NemesisUK> |xgl
<NemesisUK> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Well some people cannot wait to read what is in front of them. Some people shouldnt even have a webserver, and shouldnt ask like they are eight. I personally think he was 11 ^^
<richiefrich> nox-Hand and i can try to whip a .config for u to then dcc it or email it to u if need be
<richiefrich> nox-Hand but i know u did it before .. so i got faith
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, I think I can do most myself :)
<nox-Hand> though....I hate this website :P I cant find the vanilla kernel xD
<richiefrich> nox-Hand ok then
<richiefrich> let me look
<waspius> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21203 i am trying to mount an iso file but i cannot
<nox-Hand> Cheers
<speedy> how to solve brightness issue after installing some codecs?
<nox-Hand> waspius, you dont mount ISOs with mount commands. Thats for drives :)
<richiefrich> nox-Hand  ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.17.9.tar.gz
<nox-Hand> Get this: sudo apt-get install fuseiso
<nox-Hand> I think it might work
<nox-Hand> Not sure
<waspius> nox-Hand: that what they told me in here
<cappiz> someone knows of a webbased firewall for iptables?
<nox-Hand> to use mount? wow, I didnt think it would work..
<waspius> nox-Hand: do u know how i can mount an iso file?
<waspius> cappicrd: guarddog
<nox-Hand> waspius, Just trying to mount one myself so I can tell you, never done it before
<waspius> cappicrd: i think
<cappiz> waspius thats not webbased =) ?
<waspius> cappiz: sorry:(
<cappiz> ;)
<g-henna> hi!
<g-henna> how can i get the "checking all disks" thingy out of the boot process?
<nox-Hand> waspius, might just take a while, not sure I have any ISOs on my PC....searching
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Cheers :)
<richiefrich> nox-Hand i think thats it
<jrib> waspius: you are missing some \ to escape the spaces in The Frozen Throne aren't you?
<OoberMick> waspius: sudo mount -o loop test.iso /mnt/
<g-henna> is there no one here with a dual-boot machine that was pissed off because ubuntu checks windows partitions at every boot?
<waspius> OoberMick: dont work
<waspius> jrib: dont know
<nox-Hand> g-henna, I am just pissed with the new Ubuntu installer that does NOT ask whether it should install a boot loader.
<nox-Hand> bugger if you have one already
<Phirax> has anyone got flash (ie gnash) working on AMD64?
<g-henna> nox-Hand: it just installs one, right?
<waspius> i tried to use mountiso application but that gives me an error
<g-henna> Phirax: flash isn't available for that platform
<NemesisUK> waspius,  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 test.iso /mnt/
<jrib> waspius: just press TAB and let bash complete the filename, don't write it out yourself
<nox-Hand> g-henna, now it does, yes.
<g-henna> try the free flash implementations
<snoops> such as gnash g-henna?
<nox-Hand> I bugged enough people for it to be changed in next release, I think. That was the idea anywho. Got enough devs interested about it.
<Phirax> g-henna: i know not officially, but gnash is a flashplayer gnu project
<waspius> jrib: it does not write it..it gives me the txt file..for some reason i cannot cd to it
<Phirax> i can't find any gnash deb files for AMD64
<OoberMick> waspius: check obvious stuff, does the directory you are mounting in exist? Is the file name correct?
<natasa> hi... can someone help me with my sound... I can hear nothing.... what to do?
<g-henna> Phirax: libflash? libswf?
<snoops> Phirax hmm.. I had no issues installing gnash for amd64.. they didnt' work for youtube etc.. but installing was fine.. added universe and multiverse repos? The best solution tends to be a chroot 32bit environment for firefox/wine/flash 7 for firefox natively/flash 9 or win version of flash for wine
<Phirax> g-henna: would that be in the repos..?
<Phirax> oh yeah
<bkudria> can someone help me get my broadcom wireless card working with bcm43xx?  "iwlist eth1 scan" says "no scan results"
<Phirax> i snoops: oh yeah i was thinking about using a 32bit enviroment along side but no idea how to do it
<g-henna> Phirax: in my universe/multiverse, yes
<ben_underscore> bkudria, have you installed the firmware for the card?
<snoops> Phirax there's some pretty good guides on ubuntuforums
<snoops> all you really need to do is search for flash amd64
<snoops> and lots of results come up
<bkudria> ben_underscore: i followed the guide, and it said to install the bcm43xx-firmware package...i did...is that enough?
<fuci> Hello, where does the programs go when used "apt-get install"- command? I installed BitTornado but cant find it anywhere. Thanks.
<Phirax> snoops: oh i might have alook then
<Phirax> snoops: i was actually thinking it may be easier to drop back to 32bit and trash AMD64
<ben_underscore> bkudria, yep, that's what i meant sorry. have you done the windows driver for the card now?
<ben_underscore> bkudria, using ndiswrapper??
<VikJES> bkudria: I managed to get my Broadcom 4318 working (more or less) by following a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<bkudria> ben_underscore: no...i'm using the bcm43xx driver, well, i want to
<kyja> fast question. I ordered some cd's absolutly wonderful because I plan to promote this so its nice to have some sharp copies. the site approved me and there on there way and I read I can order one more time. My question is this... is this per release or does that mean I can make one more order in my lifetime?
<bkudria> VikJES: could you link to it?  i followed one on the wiki or something
<ben_underscore> bkudria, ok. i used the one that shipped with my card. it worked ok.
<bkudria> ben_underscore: so you're using ndiswrapper...
<VikJES> bkudria: let me try to find it but first are using WEP or WPA(2)?
<bkudria> kyja: i believe you can make one order per release
<kyja> k
<bkudria> VikJES: no
<VikJES> bkudria: no encryption at all on your AP?
<UbuntuBantu> hi, I'm a total Ubuntu newbie, just switched from Windows and having some issues accessing my NTFS partitions.  I know they can't be written to, but atm I cannot even browse them, anone care top give me a hand?
<bkudria> VikJES: none...but it's ok, i'm in the middle of nowhere :)
<VikJES> bkudria: it should work fairly easily then
<bkudria> VikJES: plus, i believe in sharing
<snoops> Phirax heh that's what I did, because I can't stand having to spend my time making an os work, when I just want to use it :)
<OoberMick> fuci: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=bittornado&version=dapper&arch=all
<bkudria> VikJES: well, yes, it should
<ben_underscore> bkudria, yes. but i had to install the firmware first, then the driver. it was a while ago so it's a little hazy. ndiswrapper takes the windows driver and wraps it as a kernel module (or whatever).
<bkudria> VikJES: if you could help me get it to work, i would be eternally grateful
<kyja> UbuntuBantu: that is odd that this has stopped for you. does the volume even mount ?
<snoops> UbuntuBantu when you installed your ntfs partitions weren't added to ubuntu automatically?
<ben_underscore> bkudria, i'm just trying to find the link i used
<VikJES> bkudria: bear with me I'll find the URL
<bkudria> ben_underscore: right...but i wanted to try and get the native driver working first
<bkudria> ben_underscore, VikJES : ok...
<Phirax> snoops: yeah at this stage i'm just over getting it to work after having all the problems i had installing in the first place
<ben_underscore> bkudria, here we go http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=ndiswrapper
<bewst> Having the dreaded "locale not supported" problem.  Scoured the web for answers, but nothing works for me.
<bewst> Anyone know how to address this?
<UbuntuBantu> kyja: they're visible if I browse "computer" ie all drives are seen, but not accessible - I get the following when double clicking on a drive icon : error: device /dev/sde1 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<ben_underscore> bkudria, get it working, then make it pretty :-)
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Right, now I must uncompress the kernel source to ?
<cAtarro> ciao a tutti
<bkudria> ben_underscore: :)
<nox-Hand> Its different in ubuntu..
<UbuntuBantu> looks like a permissions thing to me?
<cAtarro>  possibile scriverer in italiano ?
<richiefrich> nox-Hand no no  /usr/src
<nox-Hand> Oh, sweet.
<ben_underscore> bkudria, hope you get it going. i've got to split
<nox-Hand> Then a symlink later on..
<cAtarro> ho problemi x l'installazione di xubuntu... non ci riesco prorpio
<cAtarro> posso chiedere qui o c' un canale apposta ?
<VikJES> bkudria: here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<OoberMick> cAtarro: /join #ubuntu-es
<bkudria> ben_underscore: hey, thanks!
<bewst> Oh, sorry... I don't know any irc nettiquette.  Do people normally talk over one another?
<cAtarro> OoberMick: why u say to me to go in spain ch ?
<ben_underscore> OoberMick, it's italian, not spainsh
<richiefrich> nox-Hand yes yes ..  cd /usr/src && ln -s  linux-VER linux
<kyja> UbuntuBantu: So it is reconized but never mounted. try to see if you can mount this volume useing terminal.
<ben_underscore> bewst, yes
<bewst> Okay, thanks.
<bkudria> OoberMick: are you sure that's spanish?  it looks like italian to me
<bkudria> VikJES: cool, thanks
<Phirax> snoops: ahh i found a 32bit version of firefox that run on AMD64
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, tar <whatever it is> linux<fooversion> /usr/src/ ?
<richiefrich> nox-Hand cd linx % make menuconfig && make && make install modules_install
<bewst> Anyone have experience with the locale problem?
<ben_underscore> cAtarro, because he doesn't recognise italiano!
<OoberMick> Err ok s/spain/italy/
<Phirax> snoops: seems to run ok, just need to figure out how to install flash for it
<VikJES> bkudria: this howto covers the "non ndiswrapper" way to get it to work
<UbuntuBantu> looking at a drive through Disks Manager I can see the device path as /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1
<bewst> It manifests as Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<richiefrich> nox-Hand i just --> mv -v linux-2.6.17.9.tar.gz /usr/src
<bewst> and also as some Perl warnings
<stray_77> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mundisko> #ubuntu
<richiefrich> nox-Hand cd /usr/src && tar xzvf  linux-2.6.17.9.tar.gz
<nox-Hand> Yeah. Cheers
<UbuntuBantu> kyja: mount shows: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw) /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw) varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw) varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw) procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620) devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw) /dev/sdc1 o
<UbuntuBantu> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<UbuntuBantu> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<UbuntuBantu> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<OoberMick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<UbuntuBantu> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> /dev/sdc1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1 type ntfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> /dev/sde1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sde1 type ntfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> /dev/sdf1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sdf1 type ntfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> /dev/sdg1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sdg1 type ntfs (rw)/dev/sdh1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sdh1 type ntfs (rw)
<UbuntuBantu> sorry
<UbuntuBantu> thx
<kyja> !! ohmy !!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy !! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bewst> I'm close to doing a clean reinstall (maybe preserve /home and /usr/local) because I can't find any answers
<kyja> yeah hehe UbuntuBantu use the pastebin =]  its kinda cool
<bkudria> VikJES: do i really honestly have to reboot?!
<richiefrich> nox-Hand ok  man im outy. for a bit.. just pm if need be ill answer when i get back
<VikJES> bkudria: Frankly I don't know if you can make it work without the reboot, I assume you could but I never tried it
<nox-Hand> Cheers, richiefrich
<finalbeta> can I open passworded rar files?
<kyja> UbuntuBantu: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<UbuntuBantu> all my ntfs hdds are shown as /dev/sdc1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1 type ntfs (rw)  ie /dev/sd (c1, e1, f1, g1, h1) on /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1, e1 etc all type ntfs (rw)
<bewst> Okay, looks like I have to reinstall, then.  I just can't understand how a problem so prevalent can remain so unaddressed though!
<fuci> OoberMick: I thank you.
<h1> mm
<kyja> finalbeta: perhaps with a password =] 
<bkudria> VikJES: weel, it doesn't work, so i guess i'll try
<UbuntuBantu> thx kyja
<bewst> ciao.
<finalbeta> when I click the rar the thing gives an error right away, doesn't give me an option to enter a password
<UbuntuBantu> first time I've run a linux distro that doesn't allow ntfs read access out of the box
<kyja> UbuntuBantu: it does so I find it strange that it is not working for you.
<OoberMick> fuci: no problem, you might also want to install bittornado-gui
<kyja> grrr. rain is a thorn in my side. cant keep a connection.
<UbuntuBantu> but I'm very impressed in general.  Just built a new PC Intel d975xbx - perhaps that is why, new Intel and SI chipsets for SATA
<kyja> good. I like ubuntu alot. however since frinday I have had some very strange things happening. I think due to alot of tweaking and installs
<kyja> I should have taken it slower, I think I created conflicts.
<VikJES> kyja: have you used Automatix at all?
<kyja> but, I have fallen in love with this os.
<kyja> VikJES: no I haven't
<VikJES> kyla: Ok, sometimes it can break things in Ubuntu
<UbuntuBantu> ic, I'm hoping the learning curve is not too steep - I'm always pushed for time but really don't want to revert to windoze.  if there is an exceptional need I plan to run xp inside vmware
<klm-> kyja: tweaking is bad. only install stuff with apt.
<kyja> oh !! I will keep that in mind
<waspius> does anyone use mountiso application?
<VikJES> waspius: what does it do exactly?
<waspius> VikJES: it is supposed to mount iso images like alkohol
<fuci> OoberMick: thanks for the hint ;) I was wondering why there wasn't any apps in my "Programs -> Internet" menu :)
<GenghisKhan> waspius: you can mount an iso image with the mount command
<stray_77> ubuntubantu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<waspius> GenghisKhan: i cannot i have been trying for ages
<GenghisKhan> waspius: just do mount image.iso /directory/to/mount
<VikJES> waspius: I use the command line "sudo mount -o ro,loop /path/to/ISO /mount/point to do this
<GenghisKhan> waspius: what's the error it gives?
<kyja> UbuntuBantu: well, vmware is good idea if you need full os however you could use wine for many window exe
<botch> hey guys
<waspius> GenghisKhan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21204
<GenghisKhan> yes, you need to use -o loop. maybe it's that
<botch> i can't get opengl working on my Matrox G450
<botch> anyone experienced with that hardware?
<adminx> Sorry botch, Intel 915 here.
<control> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<pulani> I think ATI users can relate most to you botch.
<GenghisKhan> waspius, you have to escape all the spaces in the path or enclose it in " "
<botch> pulani: why do you think so?
<OoberMick> waspius: I think you need to escape [ with \[ and so on
<adminx> I seen that ATI can use AIGLX / Compiz
<waspius> OoberMick: does not work either
<bkudria> VikJES: it didn't work :(  i get: "# sudo iwlist eth1 scan" "eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device"
<adminx> Here was the link I read it on:
<adminx> http://corvillus.com/2006/08/03/how-to-set-up-aiglx-and-compiz-on-ubuntu-606-running-gnome/
<OoberMick> waspius: copy the file to /tmp/short.iso then try again. I'm pretty sure the problem is the filename is wrong
<UbuntuBantu> kyja: mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy ; mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1
<GenghisKhan> waspius, i see you are asking the same on #kubuntu. just do sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft\ III\ and\ The\ Frozen\ Throne\ \[Disk\ 1\] .iso.iso /mnt/iso-1
<GenghisKhan> and of course, /mnt/iso-1 has to exist
<Hoxzer> where can I find "howto" for making alsa-oss emulation
<VikJES> bkudria: do you some led/light indicating the status of your wifi card (is it built-in)?
<waspius> GenghisKhan: now i get command not found
<VikJES> bkudria: do you have some*
<bkudria> VikJES: built in...but actually, now the light is orange, whereas before it was blue
<control> anybody speak on russian?
<GenghisKhan> waspius, type well
<bkudria> control: a bit
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell control about ru
<control> what?
<onorin> anyone experience with CGWD here ?
<BlueEagle> control: ubotu should have sendt you a private message with good advice.
<redcard> Does anyone know any good programmable keyboards that work in Ubuntu/PPC
<VikJES> bkudria: gimme a sec, I'll read the Howto again (I used it a few months ago)
<botch> http://pastebin.ca/140458 <-- thats what drm says on startup. please, could somebody tell me, what is saying?
<bkudria> control: you asked "anybody speak on russian?" ... i speak a bit of russian
<BlueEagle> redcard: "programmable" keyboard?
<bkudria> VikJES: thanks
<bkudria> onorin: a bit :)
<stray_77> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<onorin> bkudria, I have a problem with that
<bkudria> stray_77: that is the most terrible russian i have ever seen :)
<onorin> bkudria, I have installed compiz and xgl and it looks working . But I suddenly realized I don!'t have the titlebars
<stray_77> blame the bot
<bkudria> onorin: did you install cgwd?
<onorin> bkudria, and I resolved this issue with "gnome-window-decorator&"
<sharperguy> onorin, #ubuntu-xgl
<adminx> You might look here for cgwd help
<sharperguy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<adminx> http://www.compiz.net/
<bkudria> onorin: right...
<bkudria> onorin: that's good advice...
<control>      siemens s65?
<onorin> bkudria, I installed cgwd but when I select a theme nothing happens
<bkudria> onorin: #ubunut-xgl
<onorin> bkudria, sharperguy I was in #xgl
<onorin> bkudria, I will go there, but if you know it please guide me
<sharperguy> not #ubuntu-xgl?
<redcard> BlueEagle: A keyboard with more than your typical keys.. keys that turn on things, activate things, run things :)  Like music, web, etc :P
<bkudria> onorin: but i don't
<bkudria> sharperguy: i have a hangover :)
<onorin> ok thanx
<bkudria> redcard: i have one of those :)
<sharperguy> bkudria, whats that got to do with anything?
<VikJES> bkudria: what does Network Manager gives you about your bcm4318?
<redcard> bukdria: And.. which one :)
<bkudria> sharperguy: the pain impairs my ability to type
<bkudria> VikJES: technically, i'm on kubuntu
<BlueEagle> redcard: linux has generally very little support for such. I've got a bZerk with loads of buttons and the keyboard short cut manager does only allow for some of them to be used.
<sharperguy> type what?
<bkudria> VikJES: and i'm good with the cli
<VikJES> bkudria: ok
<bkudria> VikJES: but it says "no network device found"
<kyja> oh man my connection :( rotten weather
<corndog_> I successfully got my dual monitors set up but is there a way to make windows load in a single monitor instead of split between the two screens?
<BlueEagle> redcard: The keys I'm having problems setting are web back/forward/stop and favorites
<bkudria> sharperguy: you said "not #ubuntu-xgl?" after i said "#ubunut-xgl"
<drbashir> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbashir> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deanodriver> hmm
<m00ndancer> Anyone got a LCD TV ACER to work with a Nvidia ti4200 custom res 1360x768? Tried all the howtos and such :(
<onorin> sharperguy, bkudria , no one repsonds in ubuntu-xgl
<sharperguy> bkudria, oh right, i was talking to onorin
<bkudria> BlueEagle: what kind of keyboard is it?  i can help, possibly
<fuci> What's a good editor for coding xHTML, PHP and CSS?
<bkudria> sharperguy: :)
<onorin> sharperguy, bkudria so if you have an idea please guide me
<bkudria> onorin: maybe it's too early?
<jorik> fuci: bluefish, vim, ...
<BlueEagle> bkudria: It's not important because I use mouse gestures for that stuff anyways. :)
<OoberMick> jorik: emacs!!
<sharperguy> its 14:45 in this timezone
<fuci> jorik: ok, thanks
<Deanodriver> when i try to list files within a directory with ls, sometimes I get cannot access:permission denied, even if i'm root user
<VikJES> bkudria: what did you do at step 5, I assume there's an KDE equivalent to network-manager-gnome?
<bkudria> BlueEagle: well, you can get it to work if "xev" detects the keypresses...
<Deanodriver> and i can't even chmod to file so i can access it
<Deanodriver> *the
<Deanodriver> does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<CrazyDoode> pardon me for interupting, but Broadcom bcm4318 is ->not<- supported out of the box, please google bcm43xx to bkudria  find the bcm43xx project and follow those directions and it will work fine. Do not use ndiswrapper in ubuntu.
<jorik> OoberMick: emacs ...  pshht, he's not coding lisp is he ? >:)
<bkudria> CrazyDoode: actually, that is exactly what i am doing
<BlueEagle> bkudria: ...and if the application you want to combine them with allows for such keys.
<sharperguy> how can i convert files to .mp3 with soundconverter? I installed all recommended packeges and even lame and make a sysmlink from libmp3lame.so.0 to libmp3lame.so and the mp3 option is still greyed out
<bkudria> BlueEagle: well, i use kde, and everything works :)
<control> gde vzyat' drova dlya siemens s65?
<CrazyDoode> bkudria, may i pm you?
<BlueEagle> bkudria: I would like to bind web back/forward and stop to xmms previous, next and stop (or rather pause)
<UbuntuBantu> could someone plz explain to me how the following mount takes place automatically under ubuntu when fstab has no entries for it? /dev/sde1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sde1 type ntfs (rw)
<relachs> hi, i'm still having this problem that ubuntu doesnt let me create one more partition for swap... It says "no more than 4 primary partitions allowed" or so... i cant create an extended either
<OoberMick> jorik: must.. resist.. religous... war
<sharperguy> i had no such trouble in breezt
<sharperguy> *breezy
<bkudria> control: vaidi v #ubuntu-ru: tam tebe pomojete
<neurogenic> help /msg
<bkudria> CrazyDoode: go ahead
<bkudria> BlueEagle: do you have the keys bound to keysyms?  run xev, and press the keys
<onorin> bkudria, my problem is that I can't have titlebars with CGWD but only with gnome-window-manager
<sharperguy> how can i convert files to .mp3 with soundconverter?
<BlueEagle> relachs: That's not ubuntu spesific but goes for every os (even windows). You will need to remove one of your primary partitions and create an extended partition in its place. Extended partitions can hold several logical partitions. The limit in linux is 15 partitions + the extended partition.
<sharperguy> the option is grayed out
<bkudria> VikJES: err, sorry....i didn't really do anything for step 5....like i said, i'm comfortable with the cli
<control> tam nikogo net
<Skaag> richiefrich and nox-Hand, thanks a lot, IE6 works now... :-)
<bkudria> control: nu, pajalaste ne sdec...vi vsej pugaiyti :)
<Skaag> now I can see what my site looks like on the lamest browser...
<sharperguy> Skaag, what opera?
<nox-Hand> Skaag, great
<redcard> So.. a bZerk?
<nox-Hand> What do you need ie4linux for?
<monkeyhead> Hi
<redcard> Good god, what do you need IE for Windows for..
<monkeyhead> whats the package for flash player?
<relachs> BlueEagle: Thanks for the info, but the thing is that i created 1 "/" for ubuntu. Thats a primary one. Then i been told to delete this and create an extended. I tried but i can only choose "primary" from teh drop downmenu
<sharperguy> nox-Hand, to test websites out to see how they look in ie
<bkudria> onorin: i really don't know
<nox-Hand> sharperguy, thats the best AND only reason :)
<sharperguy> yep
<onorin> bkudria, thanks
<BlueEagle> bkudria: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21205 <= output from xev
<VikJES> bkudria: ok, I tried getting it to work without network manager (from the command line) but couldn't and since I'm new to wifi in general, I decided to follow the howto to the letter
<bkudria> VikJES: well, i'll keep trying...
<bkudria> VikJES: but nm-applet doesn't work
<BlueEagle> relachs: Some partitioners insist on the extended partition is to be the 4th primary partition.
<OoberMick> sharperguy: did you ask about mp3 in soundconverter?
<sharperguy> yep
<OoberMick> sharperguy: you need gstreamer0.8-lame
<sharperguy> ill try
<BlueEagle> relachs: I am not sure if this is a general harddisk limitation. I've never tried to set a primary partition behind an extended one.
<sharperguy> surprised that isnt already installed tbh
<relachs> Im stuck :(
<bkudria> BlueEagle: ok, they're detected fine...next step is xmms
<bkudria> BlueEagle: about which, of course, i have no idea :)
<rummik> ah, where do i go to thank someone for this awesome distro?
<BlueEagle> bkudria: :)
<corndog_> Anyone have dual monitor experience? I got them working properly but I want windows to load in a single monitor, not split between them.
<relachs> i mean, i cannot delete the other partitions, grr
<OoberMick> sharperguy: soundconverter should probably recommmend it
<BlueEagle> bkudria: XMMS uses the same keyboard short cuts as winamp
<sharperguy> OoberMick, yea
<bkudria> BlueEagle: ok...but that doesn't help us here
<BlueEagle> bkudria: The solution I am thinking of is running xmms --next and --previous and --paused when the keys are detected.
<bkudria> BlueEagle: you could do that
* sharperguy bows to OoberMick 
<sharperguy> :)
<bkudria> BlueEagle: again, in kde, that's easy...i'm not sure about gnome
<BlueEagle> bkudria: however I cannot find such a feature under keyboard short cuts that allows me to specify which commands to run to the keys
<sharperguy> not to get an oggplayer so i dont need it anymore
<sharperguy> *now
<BlueEagle> bkudria: there are just a set of predefined actions avail.
<bkudria> BlueEagle: why use xmms?  why not another gnome sound app that you can assign shortcuts in?
<BlueEagle> bkudria: Ofcourse in compiz/xgl I've got a possibillity.
<BlueEagle> bkudria: Because I like xmms.
<BlueEagle> bkudria: I've been using it for years and I find the others cumbersome and aquard at best.
<bkudria> BlueEagle: amarok is the best :)
<VikJES> bkudria: i found this document in the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<redcard> bkudria: Amarok is over kill
<BlueEagle> bkudria: quality is very often a subjective definition.
<VikJES> bkudria: never used it but it looks pretty detailed
<bkudria> VikJES: that's what i started with
<TLE> Does anybody have packaging experience ?
<BlueEagle> tle: I packed a car when two friends moved a couple of weeks ago.
<UbuntuBantu> anyone?  could someone plz explain to me how the following mount takes place automatically under ubuntu when fstab has no entries for it? /dev/sde1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sde1 type ntfs (rw)
<BlueEagle> tle: I've also sendt a great deal of stuff in the mail.
<OoberMick> BlueEagle: damn i was going to make that joke
<BlueEagle> oobermick: There are typing tutors availible that might improve your speed. :)
<UbuntuBantu> if I don't get this sorted I'm going to have to install win so my wife can access her email :(
<OoberMick> BlueEagle: i just need to think faster
<rummik> hey, when the live cd ejected it knocked my keyboard off the desk!
<VikJES> bkudria: well I think you know more than I do on this whole thing then...
<BlueEagle> ouch
<pepsi> rummik, that's a new feature
<bkudria> UbuntuBantu: is that a threat ?!
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: ntfs is write enabled? o.O
<ilgaz> hi guys, any chance Ubuntu supports a liquid cooled weird quad core G5? (before I waste anyone bandwidth)
<UbuntuBantu> bkudia:  no, it's a desperate plea for help
<ilgaz> even OS X 10.4.0 is not recommended that is why I am confused :)
<TLE> BlueEagle: Sorry I wasn't being specific enough. What I meant was does anybody have any experience packaging software into .deb's ?
<sharperguy> ok now how do i get it to actually convert the files?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell tle about anyone
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: this is what mount shows: /dev/sde1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sde1 type ntfs (rw)
<bkudria> VikJES: thanks for the help anyway!
<UbuntuBantu> I'm not able to access the drives though
<sharperguy> I press convert and it says "conversion done in 8 seconds" (way to short) and it didnt actually do anything
<sharperguy> converting from wma
<UbuntuBantu> basically have the same problem with all my hdd's other than the one Ubuntu is installed on
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Hey, are you there?
<Raziekiel> If I have a 64bit cpu, should I dual boot ubuntu64 and the i386 one?
<OoberMick> sharperguy: does gstreamer support wma?
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: and nothing in /etc/fstab about sde1?
<UbuntuBantu> nope, just use 64
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: nope
<sharperguy> dunno, but i have done wma-mp3 before with breezy+soundconverter
<TLE> BlueEagle: What? was I being grammatically incorrect or did I do something which is not allowed ?
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: open a terminal and cd /etc/ then run rgrep sde1 *
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: You will get a couple of access denied I guess but look for anything other than that.
<VikJES> bkudria: no pb...
<ubuntu> hello is there any ftp client for ubuntu that supports recursive uploading?
<williswatson> reiserfs    VS    ext3   which better?????????????
<reiki> I seem to have an issue with Synaptic and the automatic updates. The notifier works, the application starts and shows me items to be updated, I click "istall updates" and it downloads and does not install.  Or at least APPEARS to download
<BlueEagle> tle: It's better to ask the question about what the problem is, not if anyone has got any experience with a general procedure. For example if you're getting any error messages then that's often useful to include. If you're just looking for a tutorial then ask for a tutorial on the subject.
<VikJES> ubuntu: I'm not sure but I think gFTP does
<nomad111> hey everyone how can i change my screen resolution, ubuntu doesnt recognise my monitor
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: blkid.tab:/dev/sde1 blkid.tab.old:/dev/sde1vice>
<TLE> BlueEagle: Ok ok, got it. I'm new to this irc client, so I hadn't seen the new message
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know which packages are required to get Suspend up and running on Toshiba Portege laptops?
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: hang on, I'll try to figure out what blkid.tab is.
<williswatson> nomad111    system->  maybe Num2  ->  resolution
<nomad111> plz someone help my screen resolution
<nomad111> ok
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: sorry, here's the whole shooting match: blkid.tab:/dev/sde1 blkid.tab.old:/dev/sde1vice>
<nomad111> williswatson: i only 1024x768 in that list
<UbuntuBantu> "blkid.tab:<device DEVNO="0x0841" TIME="1156081580" TYPE="ntfs">/dev/sde1</device >"
<nomad111> williswatson: cant pick anything else
<williswatson> nomad111   .......
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle also "blkid.tab.old:<device DEVNO="0x0841" TIME="1156081580" TYPE="ntfs">/dev/sde1</de vice>"
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: have you tried mounting your partition (ie. does it give you an error stating that it's already mounted?
<Deanodriver> does anyone know why i can't read these files?
<BoBAV_3x> Hi
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: Have you attempted to add sd1 to fstab and see if blkid still grabs it+
<VikJES> nomad111: I had the same problem with my notebook, I used this tutorial to fix the problem: https://wiki.caosity.org/tiki-index.php?page=X%20Server%20Configuration (Getting the right mode for an LCD monitor)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell deanodriver about anyone
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: mount says it's alreasdy mounted
<TLE> If I download the source-code for a Ubuntu package, say metacity, patch it, compile and make .deb's, then will these .deb's have all the dependencies of the original package and will other people be able to install these packages on their system ?
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: have you attempted to: sudo umount /dev/sde1 ?
<Deanodriver> when i try to list files within a directory with ls, sometimes I get cannot access:permission denied, even if i'm root user
<UbuntuBantu> let me try adding one of the srives to fstab and see what happens if I reboot
<botch> is DRM somehow influenced by the framebuffer devices?
<BoBAV_3x> Im Bob (ROberto) from Italy, i have a simple question for you.
<sharperguy> ill try soundkonverter becuase if says wma
<UbuntuBantu> i have attempted to unmount, it doesn't
<sharperguy> not that i like using qt apps in gnome becuae it slows stuff down
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: does it give an error message?
<cobrat> Anyone here have experience with running boinc on PPC ubuntu?
<sharperguy> lol, i meant to type dwon as sarcasm but it came out down
<sharperguy> the way its meant to be
<Deanodriver> it's a real pain not being able to read these files...
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know which packages are required to get Suspend up and running on Toshiba Portege laptops?
<BoBAV_3x> i've installed ubuntu 64 on my iEMT64 on a U-ATA disk but if i add a S-ATA disk the system don't start
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: nothing at all
<williswatson> ~~Is there Someone call tell me         reiserfs    VS    ext3   which better?????????????
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me, i have a X-Micro USB WLAN Adapter, i want it to work in Ubuntu. i need it at school.
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: I see. Then try: sudo umount -l /dev/sde1
<magus_x> williswatson, : my personal choice is reiserfs
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: then mount it where you want it.
<BoBAV_3x> i've a problem using ubuntu on disk S-ATA e U-ATA together
<williswatson> magus_x   fast ????
<magus_x> yup
<TLE> williswatson: Different abilities, dependes on what you mean by better? Stable, fast ?
<BoBAV_3x> anyone have a suggestion?
<saiko> i have booted into ubuntu live cd, need to format an ntfs drive (automounted already) how can i do that ?
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: I've managed to unmount them
<williswatson> magus_x   fast~~~~
<UbuntuBantu> let me try to mount one
<Gassed> Can I have two mice in Ubuntu?
<BoBAV_3x> why my ubuntu freeze "whaiting for root..." when i use a S-ATA disk???
<BlueEagle> williswatson: Quality is a subjective matter. Both filesystems are journaled and I have yet to notice any big difference in speed. However I have heard of (been a while since I last heard it now tho) people having had their reiserfs system completely corrupted.
<BoBAV_3x> please query me if anyone have suggestions for my problem
<sharperguy> ok soundkonverter is giving me errors
<sethk> BlueEagle, yes, stay away from reiserfs
<BoBAV_3x> freeze on starting if i use a S-ATA disk
<Gassed> How can I use a USB mouse and a serial mouse at the same time?
<saiko> any help ? please, this is critical for the moment, sigh
<magus_x> williswatson, : for me it is fast, ask someone who have more experience
<sethk> BoBAV_3x, that's a recuring kernel problem, not specifically a ubuntu issue
<BoBAV_3x> uhm...
<williswatson> magus_x     thanx
<BoBAV_3x> recuring?
<afflux> re...
<sethk> BoBAV_3x, been there through several kernel releases
<BlueEagle> sethk: I've used reiserfs for more than two years and I've yet to experience any trouble with it.
<dr_willis> Gassed,  you could make 2 entries for them in the xorg.conf
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1
<BlueEagle> sethk: I am incliened to guessing stupid user caused the corruption. :)
<UbuntuBantu> aargh :(
<sethk> BlueEagle, that is irrelevant.  Because the other file systems are more stable, and reiser has no performance improvement (regardless of the author's claims)
<BlueEagle> ubuntubantu: Ok, Try adding the device to fstab and reboot
<Gassed> dr_willis: Care to tell me how?
<sethk> BlueEagle, no, definitely not.  reiser has serious problems.
<UbuntuBantu> BlueEagle: ok
<Deanodriver> when i try to list files within a directory with ls, sometimes I get cannot access:permission denied, even if i'm root user
<OoberMick> Gassed: it should just work if you use /dev/input/mice
<Gassed> kk
<BoBAV_3x> what i have to do now ?
<dr_willis> Gassed,  check out the xorg.conf, and check on the docs for it. and do some manual editing. you will need to copy the mouse input device stanza, and change the device to /dev/SOMTHING for your mouse. and I think ya may also need to edit the serverlayout entry to include the 2nd mouse
<williswatson> magus_x   could I  convert the ext3  to reiserf    without lost any   data???
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Which command did you execute in your attempt to list the file?
<Deanodriver> just ls
<BoBAV_3x> sethk: what i have to do now to solve my problem ???
<magus_x> williswatson, : i dont know, i dont think so
<dr_willis> Gassed,  for a SERIAL mouse - im not sure if  just using /dev/input/mice will work. but that would be a quicker change.
<Deanodriver> tried ls -l to
<sethk> BoBAV_3x, which sata chipset do you have?
<BoBAV_3x> wait
<Gassed> dr_willis: Where is xorg.conf
<williswatson> magus_x   must   be formatted ???
<Deanodriver> *too
<sethk> Deanodriver, you need x privilege on the directory (which means search)
<dr_willis> Gassed,  i can see you got a LONG road ahead of you. :P   - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cTr_> hola
<cTr_> alguien de espaa?
<cTr_> 
<sethk> Deanodriver, root allows you to change permissions, but it does not allow you to do something for which you don't have permission
<BlueEagle> williswatson: Sethk claims that there are no performance gains to be had usign reiserfs but that the risks of data corruption are real. So my advice is to use ext3.
<t4dyce> cups is not accepting my user login and root login.  What login should I use?
<Deanodriver> ok
<BoBAV_3x> sethk: i think i've VIA chipset
<Deanodriver> but can't you change permissions so you can do it?
<sethk> Deanodriver, yes
<sethk> Deanodriver, which is why I mentioned that you need x permission on the directory
<BoBAV_3x> sethk: i think i've VIA chipset
<Deanodriver> but all other files in the directory work fine
<Spartacus_UO> hey
<OoberMick> wc
<Spartacus_UO> how do i order a ubuntu CD ?
<BlueEagle> t4dyce: gnome-cups-manager
<sethk> BoBAV_3x, I would try the most recent kernel from kernel.org.  Of course, there is a down side to that, but as far as I know it's your only option.
<Gassed> "Protocol"		"ImPS/2" <-- What do I put for serial mouse?
<BlueEagle> t4dyce: ie. the web interface of cups (localhost:someport) is disabled by default I guess.
<williswatson> BlueEagle  do  u use the reiserfs  and corruption????
<saiko> so to format an ntfs drive i figured i need to use gparted, but when i try to do so, there's an error claiming that that's an read-only filesystem
<sethk> BoBAV_3x, and it isn't guaranteed to work, so back up your /boot and /usr/src and /etc directories in case you have to back it out.
<saiko> any help ?
<Phirax> does anyone know how to get vlc player fullscreen?
<Deanodriver> what if the directory has x permission?
<BlueEagle> t4dyce: I think I've read that somwhere
<Deanodriver> and still doesn't work
<BoBAV_3x> ok thanks saiko
<sethk> saiko, you don't create the ntfs file system from linux
<dr_willis> Gassed,  you refering to a round plug 'ps2' mouse? or a VERY old 9 pin serial mouse?
<BoBAV_3x> ehm..
<sethk> Deanodriver, the message you get is, exactly, what?
<saiko> sethk: i need to format it
<BoBAV_3x> excuse thanks <sethk>
<andrew___`> does anyone know a good, dvd player?
<BoBAV_3x> sorry, thanks <sethk>
<Gassed> dr_willis: 9-Pin Serial
<cornell_newbie> Hi... used to Mandrake, trying ubuntu...  I don't suppose there's a newbie channel, for simple questions ?
<sethk> saiko, yes, you do that from windows
<BlueEagle> williswatson: I've used reiserfs for more than two years and I have yet to experience data corruption. However I have got complete faith in Sethk so I base my recomendation on his statement. Ext3 is better than Reiserfs when it comes to reliabillity.
<Deanodriver> cannot access `filename': Permission denied
<Deanodriver> when i try to ls
<Deanodriver> or chmod
<Deanodriver> or do virtually anything
<saiko> sethk: there is no windows option for me now
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and how have you gained root privileges?
<Deanodriver> sudo :)
<dr_willis> Gassed,  egads man. :) i aint seen one of those in proberly 7+ years.      Im not even sure what to use for  protocal. could try 'auto'  or 'ps/2'
<sethk> saiko, then why do you want an ntfs file system?
<Deanodriver> and tried sudo su as well
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: so you're running: sudo chmod MODE filename
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: ?
<saiko> sethk: hard to explain at the moment but would be nice if i could just format it
<sethk> Deanodriver, you tried sudo chmod and get access denied?
<Deanodriver> tried that
<Deanodriver> yes
<saiko> sethk: is there any way to format ntfs hdd under ubuntu/linux ?
<sethk> saiko, I don't know of any way to do that short of loading up windows.  since ntfs would be read only in linux, I can't imagine any reason to create an ntfs file system in linux.
<Gassed> do I have to reboot to make the changes or can I restart X?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and which file are we talking about here? (complete path please)
<sethk> saiko, but, regardless of whether there is a reason, as far as I know there is no way to do it.
<orhthoth1o> Gassed: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gassed> kk
<saiko> sethk: so there is no way to format an ntfs filesystem under linux ?
<saiko> sethk: i don't need to create one
<Aar0n> Hello ther
<Deanodriver> BlueEagle, just some stuff on one of my files drives
<sethk> Deanodriver, as BlueEagle suggests, show us the exact command and exact response.
<saiko> sethk: just format it and for now that's the only reason ..
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and which filesystem is on that partition?
<Deanodriver> reiser on all
<sethk> saiko, you are getting confused.  creating an ntfs partition, actually, you could do.  formatting it is windows bizarre terminology
<Aar0n> I am trying to install ndiswrapper and I run "make distclean" and it says something like "bash: unrecognised  command" how can I fix this please?
<williswatson> BlueEagle   how many times  you experience the data corruption int that 2years?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and when I ask for the complete path why on earth do you not give it?
<Deanodriver> dean@maggie:/files2/Futurama/Season 2$ sudo chmod 777 *
<Deanodriver> chmod: cannot access `203 - When Aliens Attackk.avi': Permission denied
<sethk> saiko, in unix, you create a file system with mkfs.  windows incorrectly calls this "formatting"
<beesandflowers> hello all. is there a difference between having accessed a w2k3 share in nautilus and mount it with that command? i can access all files without any problems, but from within an application i cannot use the file/open dialogue as it does not offer me the possibility to browse the volumes that i can easily access in nautilus
<sethk> saiko, now, you can create a partition, but you can't create an ntfs file system on that partition
<Deanodriver> copying everything from one hard drive to another
<BlueEagle> williswatson: I have not experienced data corruption as of yet. However I hear people calling me lucky so I guess I am.
<sethk> beesandflowers, sounds like a permissions issue
<beesandflowers> so i wonder, do i need to use the mount command to get that share in my /mnt directory?
<BlueEagle> williswatson: Why do you even care? If you want a stable system use ext3. If you want something where you may or may not end up with corrupted partitions use reiserfs.
<saiko> sethk: so i should use mkfs and try to create, say fat32 ?
<saiko> sethk: will it work ?
<BlueEagle> williswatson: You won't notice any difference in speed.
<sethk> saiko, you can do mkfs.vfat, yes
<tengil> how do i configure oidentd so that boxes on the nat also get an ident response?
<sethk> saiko, I don't recommend that either, but as far as I know, it does work.
<williswatson> BlueEagle   i will make it a try ,thanx
<like_zh1> do anybody here ever have your system crashed when switching from tty to X? I have AIGLX running on my laptop.
<beesandflowers> sethk: but i can access all files. in places under nautilus i accessed my server, accessed all files, no problem. but there is nothing in the /mnt directory and i simply would lik eto use the file/open command in applications to open my files.
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and which filesystem is on the partition that is mounted on /files2 ?
<saiko> sethk: ok, thank you for now
<Deanodriver> reiserfs
<sethk> beesandflowers, /mnt is no different from any other directory name
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Thank you. Now that wasn't so hard now, was it?
<Spartacus_UO> sethk
<pulani> erm, does anyone know how to dual boot linux and winxp when you install winxp second? I assume winxp is going to break my boot loader ;d
<saiko> sethk: will try to make something work, sigh, thanks again for your help
<sethk> beesandflowers, what I'm thinking, perhaps, is that nautilus and the application have different effective user ids
<Deanodriver> all partitions on the machine in question are reiserfs
<Deanodriver> BlueEagle, no probs, sorry, it's a bit late here, and i'm kinda tired :)
<sethk> saiko, I think the odds are good that mkfs.vfat will work for you.
<Deanodriver> just trying to finish something before bed
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Now which flags are you using when mounting /files2?
<Deanodriver> defaults
<Aar0n> I am using a fresh install of ubuntu and trying to install ndis wrapper. I run the command "make distclean" but it gives an error like "bash: unrecognised command" how can I fix this please?
<williswatson> Deanodriver   you use the reiserfs????
<Deanodriver> /dev/hdd1       /files2         reiserfs        defaults        0       0
<Deanodriver> that's from fstab
<AnAnt> which is better language to write documentation ? LaTeX or XML/XSLT ?
<Dreamglider> saiko,  reboot needed.
<williswatson> Deanodriver   do u think the reiserfs is faster than ext3
<Deanodriver> i just use reiser, don't really see much of a difference, really
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know which packages are required to get Suspend up and running on Toshiba Portege laptops?
<DralaFi> just as long as it's not reiser4 :)
<RalleAb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> Flamekebab,  a lot of it depends on the exact make/modle of laptop and its chipset.
<dr_willis> Flamekebab,  and if it even works or not.
<beesandflowers> sethk: i think i am not properly explaining myself (or i do not understand you). after my ubuntu installation i used the "places" menu in my ubuntu panel to add access to some shares on the server. using nautilus i can access all files as the shares appear on the left panel. so file access is not my problem. but when i use openoffice and the file/open command, then that sharenames are not...
<beesandflowers> ...appearing. so therefore i wonder, do i need to use a mount command to mount those shares so that they appear in the local directory structure (my ubuntu directory structure) under that /mnt subdirectory?
<Flamekebab> dr_willis, it does work! I had it working earlier
<Flamekebab> hehe
<Flamekebab> but then I installed powersaved, which broke it. Uninstalling it fixed the problem
<Flamekebab> someone then recommended I try powernowd
<Flamekebab> but that broke it again
<dr_willis> Flamekebab,  thats a good sign then.
<dr_willis> :)
<Flamekebab> and then uninstalling powernowd didn't fix it
<dr_willis> heh.. 'when in doubt dont mess with somthing that works'
<frying_fish> pulani: if no-one else has answered you question look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dr_willis> :P
<Flamekebab> dr_willis, learnt that the hard way!
<Flamekebab> so now I'm trying to figure out what powernowd might have uninstalled
<Deanodriver> BlueEagle, i've just got defaults set in the options on my fstab
<sloof3> During an Ubuntu server install I can still set up a dual boot?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Weird.
<Deanodriver> tell me about it
<dr_willis> sloof3,  yes.
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: try: sudo -i
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: that should give you a root shell
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: then try the chmod again.
<sloof3> dr_willis: Will it be automatic like with the deskrop installation?
<Deanodriver> thanks
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: if that doesn't work then try the chmod on the parent and then the parent and then the parent until it works
<dr_willis> sloof3,  should be. it may ask a few more questions
<sethk> sloof3, yes, grub should autoconfigure the same way on the server installation
<Deanodriver> thing is, other files in the directory work fine
<sloof3> dr_willis: sethk Thanks
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: I beg your pardon?
<Deanodriver> in the directory where the problematic files are, other files in the directory don't have said problem
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and what is the name of the file that is causing the problem again?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: or names (use pastebin if there's a lot of them)
<Deanodriver> BlueEagle, check the dialog window :)
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: which dialog window?
<Deanodriver> oh
<pulani> thx
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: A) Don't message people w/o asking permission first and B) You need to register with nickserv to /msg people.
<everton137> Hi, how can I block in Firefox, advertisings in Flash, like this one: http://www.cartacapital.com.br/index.php?funcao=exibirMateria&id_materia=3446 ?
<Deanodriver> ok
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and don't flood me with a list of files please.
<Deanodriver> ok
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Deanodriver> why are you interested in filenames?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Because they may or may not be legal.
<Deanodriver> ls
<Deanodriver> ok
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: and I only need to know about those whose mode you want to change.
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: Well actually you can put the `ls -l` on pastebin
<Deanodriver> ok
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: that will give us something to compare with
<Deanodriver> stuff it, i'll just delete them
<Deanodriver> they're unimportant files anyway
<pulani> is there any other way to adjust your mouse sensitivty and acceleration besides the Mouse Preferences? When i slide the accel all the down, the mouse is as a brick even with the sensitivity put to the max
<Deanodriver> too much effort at 1am :)
<DrFinn> need help with this: my login screen resolution is like 1280x1024x60 hz ! The default desktop resolution is 1024x768x85 Hz ..how do I change the login screen resolution to 1024x768x85hz ?
<magus_x> i can upgrade my breezy with dapper without losing my files?
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: quitter. :p
<Deanodriver> ah well
<jrib> magus_x: yes, you should be able to.  But you should have backups anyway just in case
<halorgium> magus_x: change the sources then do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > magus_x
<Deanodriver> probly something dodgy with the hdd anyway
<magus_x> halorgium, : how big it is you know?
<BlueEagle> drfinn: remove all entries for 1280x1024 in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Deanodriver> it's had a hard life
<BlueEagle> deanodriver: no point in making it any harder.
<DrFinn> the max resolution I found in xorg.conf is 1024x768
<stefg> DrFinn: if you don't need the 1280 res, the easiesst way would be to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and disable the checkmarks for the higher resolutions in the process
<stefg> DrFinn: your monitor ist telling the Xserver by DPMS that it can handle 1280...
<snorp|out> dudes.
<Aar0n> I am using a fresh install of ubuntu and trying to install ndis wrapper. I run the command "make distclean" but it gives an error like "bash: makenot found" how can I fix this please?
<sethk> DrFinn, when X decides that there is nothing usable in xorg.conf, it falls back to a list of standard resolution/vertical freq settings.
<Deanodriver> i'd better get to bed, i think
<snorp|out> apache2ctl -t
<snorp|out> Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load:
<snorp|out> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0: undefined symbol:
<Deanodriver> thanks for the help anyway :)
<jpozlovsky> hi all
<snorp|out> anyone seen that?
<snorp> I'm on dapper
<sethk> snorp|out, use ldd to find out what the symbol is.
<snorp> sethk: ldd doesn't bitch
<snorp> sethk: does ldd find unresolved symbols?
<frank_b> I've just installed the xmms-mplayer plugin to be able to see videos on xmms using mplayer, but am not able to do so. do I have to configure anything?
<snorp> or just unresolved libs?
<lkz> Hi, how do I configure the mouse buttons in gnome? I'm trying to disable the paste feature of the middle (wheel) button
<jpozlovsky> Question: I have USB Bluetooth dongle connected to my notebook. Is here any possibility how to turn it completely off (but letting it physically connected to computer ;))? Thanks
<sethk> snoops, yes
<sethk> snoops, sorry
<sethk> snorp, yes
<BlueEagle> Answer: You can stop the bluez-utils to make bluetooth unavailible.
<BlueEagle> I think
<sethk> snorp, I believe ldd -r will show symbols.  in general, ldd lists libraries, not symbols.
<sethk> snorp, I need to check, however.  ldd on Solaris definitely lists undefined symbols, but ldd in linux is a totally different program and may behave differently.
<jpozlovsky> BlueEagle: thanks for reply. Will try this
<snorp> sethk: aha
<snorp> sethk: ap_filter_flush
<snorp> and a bunch of other ap_* functions
<sethk> snorp, ok, and what program is this, again?
<snorp> sethk: it's the svn module
<snorp> for apache
<snorp> it worked up until recently
<snorp> I think there was an apache update, no?
<sethk> snorp, that really sounds like mixed up libraries.
<snorp> hmm
<sethk> snorp, possibly the apache update requires an svn update
<snorp> apt says everything is updated :/
<sethk> snorp, or, perhaps svn isn't yet available for the apache update
<sethk> snorp, I would back out the apache update.
<sethk> snorp, I never update something merely because an update is available.  In this case, though, you have a (relatively) easy way to back out the update.
<jikanter> ks
<snorp> sethk: ugh, backing it out didn't help
* snorp stabs
<sethk> snorp, that's very odd.  Let me check on which library those functions are supposed to be in.  Although, I may get the answer "none" because I haven't updated.
<sethk> snorp, possible the reverse, and we need to back out an svn update?
<RockMusic> Anybody ever try burning the desktop live CD to a CDRW?
<BlueEagle> snorp: It's a good thing you're not running a develotestruction server then. :)
<Rygel> Hi
<snorp> BlueEagle: oh I totally am :)
<BlueEagle> snorp: ouch
<snorp> BlueEagle: yeah.
<snorp> BlueEagle: it's my linode
<RockMusic> The cdrw won't boot, and I've tried it on two different computers.
<BlueEagle> snorp: Well a good friend once recomended me to read thedailywtf and never do that sh*t. :)
<snorp> BlueEagle: nod
<snorp> I live life on the edge
<snorp> <- Xtreme
<Rygel> I have a problem with networking. On a neatly configured PC as a User Mode Linux Host, the Clients using Ubuntu always start their eth count by 2 - which is the logical continuation of the eth0, eth1... row of the host. This problem does not occur with other distros. Any ideas, someone?
<packets> might someone point me to where I could better understand how to add a networked printer?
<BlueEagle> snorp: And boy are you bleeding for it now. :p
<Aar0n> How can I install make?
<snorp> BlueEagle: yes.
<BlueEagle> rockmusic: cdrws are often harder to read for ordinary cd-rom drives. Especially the older ones.
<BlueEagle> rockmusic: Also: Did you burn the .iso file onto the disc as a file or did you burn the content of the .iso file to the disc?
<RockMusic> I burned the content.
<RockMusic> I burned as a CD image.
<BlueEagle> rockmusic: Well then it might be that the cd-rom is unable to read it or that the machine is not set up to boot from a CD.
<tarzeau> anyone play http://bub-n-bros.sf.net #bub-n-bros with me?
<BlueEagle> rockmusic: I assume you've checked the BIOS for that already so my advice is to burn it on a regular cdr. Preferably one with a blank base.
<RockMusic> The Cd-rom can read it once booted into Windows, but I know that doesn't mean anything for a bootup.
<sethk> RockMusic, cd-rw not booting is not an infrequent occurance.  burn a cd-r
<RockMusic> Ok lol.
<stray_77> rockmusic, check out smart boot manager floppy, itll let you boot cds that wont boot when they should
<RockMusic> Where do I find smart manager floppy?
<RockMusic> Never heard of it.
<stray_77> This nifty little floppy bootdisk allows selecting various devices to boot from a menu, and even allows booting a CD-ROM in machines where the BIOS doesn't support it. If your BIOS supposedly supports booting from a CD-ROM, but that feature isn't working, this disk might be just what you need!
<stray_77> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<stray_77> it worked for me
<RockMusic> Cool!
<magus_x> cool
<magus_x> and usefull
<cyber3> hello everyone
<botch> what does "couldn't find RGB GLX visual" mean?
<cyber3> I have a cybercafe, and want to put some linux machines
<cyber3> I choosed ubuntu
<sethk> RockMusic, try stray_77 's suggestion
<RockMusic> That's what I'm doing :)
<cyber3> is there any way to block the desktop from a windows 2000 os..?
<botch> Xorg.log sais: direct rendering enabled
<sethk> cyber3, I'm not sure what you mean
<corndog_> Anyone here can help with a dual monitor question? I'd like windows to load in a default monitor rather than spanned across the two.
<botch> and libgl was loaded without errors
<cyber3> I have a program that in certain time blocks the xp desktops
<sethk> cyber3, you mean you want to lock the desktop after a timeout?
<cyber3> yes
<cyber3> from a win2k
<sethk> cyber3, yes, you can do this.   you set it up in the screensaver configuration
<sethk> cyber3, but what do you mean by "from a win2k"?
<stray_77> hehe i was gonna ask that too
<cyber3> I have a program that from a win2k locks the xp desktops..
<kaot> botch: you try googling that error message?  I've found it's quicker to try that than to hope someone has come across it before.
<cyber3> I don't know if this can be done from win2k to ubuntu
<kaot> botch: your nick happens to be the name of one of the best bands evar, btw.
<botch> kaot: i did, found a whole lot, but no answers
<dr_willis> corndog_,  a lot of those desktop/monitior issues are related to the video card driver and window manager, and  if you are using twinview or xinerama
<sethk> cyber3, you mean that you run a program on one win2k machine to lock desktops on other machines running xp?
<botch> kaot: never heard about a band called botch
<cyber3> yes
<cyber3> can this be done tu ubuntu?
<sethk> cyber3, I don't know of anything built in to do that.  It would be easy enough to write a program to do it.
<kaot> botch: they're kind of obscure unless you're into hardcore/heavy/underground-ish stuff, but they're legendary in that scene.
<corndog_> dr_willis: twinview, i was reading up and was hoping there was a xorg.conf change that could set a default monitor
<corndog_> something about allowing windows to maximize per monitor
<botch> kaot: http://www.myspace.com/botch
<sethk> corndog_, that can be done with xinerama.  not sure about twinview
<simplydazed> Is there a fix for running conky with XGL?
<corndog_> ah, does this option seem familiar...
<corndog_> Option         "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"
<lukus001_> I've just installed mencoder from the ubuntu reporsitory, and I get this in the consol. Exiting... (error parsing cmdline) -  Is this a bug or dodgy cammands?
<kaot> botch: I'd check that out but I stay away from myspace under all circumstances  :\
<dr_willis> lukus001_,  what are you running from the command line exactly?
<choi2k> anybody know how to play wmv9 viedo under ubuntu?
<sethk> corndog_, I don't know enough about twinview to have a useful opinion on that.  I used twinview for two days, then ditched it in favor of xinerama.
<sethk> corndog_, for reasons that don't necessarily apply to you.
<stefg> !restricted > choi2k
<botch> kaot: there you can listen to botch
* botch bangs head
<songo> how to chmod some files from ---------- to -rw-r--r-- ?
<kaot> hehe
<sethk> songo, chmod o+rw filename
<sethk> songo, chmod a+r filename
<toddobryan> I installed the ibmj2sdk package (because I'm on PPC) and now I get "JVM not found: libjvm.so" errors whenever I try to run Java.
<madewokherd> chmod 644 filename
<corndog_> sethk: gotcha, ill read up and decide if i should make the switch myself... is xinerama for nvidia and ati?
<bkudria> what is the name of the bot?
<dr_willis> twinview - is good for setting up a lot of things. it has some features not found in xinerama. of course it is also the nvidia-answer-to-xinerama :P
<sethk> songo, sorry, u+r, not o+r
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sethk> songo, sorry, u+rw, not o+rw
<sethk> ugg
<songo> :)
<lukus001_> dr_willis mencoder input.avi -ovc raw -vf -o output.avi
<madewokherd> come on, it's 644 :|
<dragonkh> anyone know how to make the 7950gx2 run in twinview ?
<bkudria> stefg: thanks
<sethk> corndog_, xinerama is at the next level up, and doesn't rely on any low level driver behavior
<sethk> corndog_, so xinerama can be used with any graphics card
<songo> sethk, how can you tell it? what's the trick?
<corndog_> ah ok, thanks
<sethk> corndog_, well, any card that supports dual monitors.  :)
<dr_willis> lukus001_,  sounds almost like its not liking the commandline. perhaps check out some examples. that looks 'normal to me. but ive not used it much
<BMac2> I am having some permission errors with mysql trying to set up mythv
<lukus001_> dr_willis okay, thanks
<BMac2> cannot seem to connect to the database as the mythtv user
<BlueEagle> cyber3: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kiosk-HOWTO.html might be helpful
<BMac2> if I go directly to mysql and log in as root
<sethk> songo, you run that command.  for file /x/y,  you would do     chmod a+r /x/y; chmod u+rw /x/y
<BMac2> I can see the tables
<BeepAU> hey everyone, could someone please help me install cdemu? the instructions says it's simple, but i'm not up on alot of the terms. so, could someone please help me?
<sethk> songo, you can use a list of filenames, so you don't need to do it for each file
* dr_willis wonders what cdemu even is.
<sethk> songo, and you can do a directory and all files in the tree under that directory using chmod -R
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- cd emu is a virtual drive, you can use it to read disc images and such.
<BeepAU> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<AltF4> Hey hey
<AltF4> I need help,
<songo> sethk, yes I know that. but how do you know that is u-rw or o+rw or o+r?
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  and what part are ya having the issue with?
<sethk> songo, oh,  the permissions are user, group, and other.   so u+rw means rw for user
<AltF4> Go to I need help
<sethk> songo, a means everyone, so chmod a+r  gives you ---r--r--r
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- i've never complied anything before. i don't understand it.
<AltF4> Go to http://pastebin.ca/140557
<AltF4> Go to http://pastebin.ca/140557
<AltF4> and tell me if the hardware is compat.
<AltF4> please
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  you will need to apt-get install the source for your kernel.. i forget the command for that. :) and install the build-essential package as well
<SpComb> AltF4: grow up, please, no need to spam
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<songo> sethk, ok tanx
<AltF4> sorry, Palm Keyboard
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- i've got the archive i downloaded from the site, isn't that enough? the stuff in apt-get can be quite old i hear.
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  or ya could convert the bin/cue to an iso. then mount the thing like you would any other iso.
<bkudria> is there an ndiswrapper howto?
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  you need the source for the kernel you ARE RUNNING now. :)
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  more up to date source. may not work right.
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- i don't get you. i need the source for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> the kernel source
<AltF4> can someone please help!
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- can you explain to me what that is?
<sethk> AltF4, I see a memory module and a cd drive, so I'm completely confused about what you might be asking
<dr_willis> you are making a driver/module that will use the kernel source. and every time ya update the kernel. you will need to recompile that module .
<stefg> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> ndis, not ndsi
<AltF4> sethk, I mean ae they compat as in run an OS
<xanatos_> hello
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  some 'modules'  to be compiled must have the kernel source for them to access/use as well. the verion of the source code. must match your currently running kernel, that you are making the module for.
<wweasel> Hey all. I'd like to get Firefox to open .torrent files with uTorrent, a wine app. How could I get Firefox to Open With "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<xanatos_> you know how I can install vmware??
<xanatos_> some mirror?
<bkudria> stefg: i looked: those all say: go to the system menu and then networking and enable your card
<bkudria> stefg: they are no help
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- ok, well how do i get the source for my kernel?
<Aar0n> How can I install make on ubuntu?
<sethk> AltF4, for the dvd writer, I would search the archives of the cdwrite mailing list
<stefg> bkudria: so what exactly is you problem?
<Clinton__> good morning (EDT people) - I'm having an issue with no sound on my flash, sound for all other applications work just fine - but not on the flash plugin with Firefox.  How can I fix this?
<tarzeau> Aar0n: apt-get install make
<dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<AltF4> sethk, chekc PM
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i foreget how to get the kernel source.  some apt-get command.
<Aar0n> tarzeau I don't have an internet connection on the laptop
<untung> Hi, how can I mount FAT32 hardrive in ubuntu?
<BeepAU> xanatos_ -- i just installed vmware, what problems are you having?
<tarzeau> Aar0n: not my problem, is it? from cd?
<xanatos_> with mount
<Clinton__> untung: mount -t vfat [drive]  [mount-dir] 
<SpComb> AltF4: only the mobo matters, really. Do a bit of googling on the subject
<Aar0n> tarzeau: Is it on the ubuntu CD?
<rummi1> has anyone here installed the mach64 drivers?
<xanatos_> yes mount maybe type dev and mount point
<etzerd> hello everyone
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  its a lot easier to just convert the .cue/bin to iso. unless ya got a hunderd of the things.
<tarzeau> Aar0n: no idea
<SpComb> hmm, dunno about CDR and linux though, that might matter as well...
<bkudria> stefg: i want to get my broadcom card working ...the bcm43xx drivers don't support my card
<Aar0n> tarzeau: I have the tar of make 3.81 but I don't know how to install it
<xanatos_> BeepAU -- I never install a vmware, you install by apt-get install or you downoad the tar file?
<tarzeau> Aar0n: read the INSTALL file?
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  bchunk binfile.bin cuefile.cue myisofile.iso    - after you install bchunk.
<wweasel> Hey all. I'd like to get Firefox to open .torrent files with uTorrent, a wine app. How could I get Firefox to Open With "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<untung> Clinton_: how can i see the drive letter?
<Aar0n> Sorry for being so dumb tarzeau, thanks :-)
<BeepAU> xanatos_ -- meh. i'd like to install the program. it's more convenient.
<cyber3> is there a command to lock ubuntu gnome desktop from shell?
<stefg> bkudria: so your best bet is to enter 'ubuntu' and ther model of your card into google and see what it spits out
<Clinton__> untung: it isn't a drive letter under linux - it is of the type /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 or increase the numbers, or if it's a second HDD, it could be /dev/hdb1
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- meh. i'd like to install the program. it's more convenient.
<xanatos_> ho yea
<Clinton__> good morning (EDT people) - I'm having an issue with no sound on my flash, sound for all other applications work just fine - but not on the flash plugin with Firefox.  How can I fix this?
<BeepAU> xanatos_ -- disregard the last message. i got it from apt-get.
<dr_willis> BeepAU,  ya got some work to do then. install the kernel source, and build-essential, then follow the guide.  someone in here will rember the right way tog et the source. or check the wiki/forums
<bkudria> stefg: thanks
<BeepAU> dr_willis -- ok then. well, it's late. i'll try it tomorrow.
<stefg> Clinton__: you need to install alsaoss and add FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<xanatos_> I have to add a source in sources.list? because I did apt-cache search vmware but I never have a great result :X
<xanatos_> jeje
<Clinton__> stefg: thank you
<nox-Hand> Where do I put the .config when making a new kernel? I have a .config I want to replace..
<xanatos_> yes I belive you replace the .config file
<richiefrich> Skaag kowl man
<BeepAU> xanatos_ -- sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<sethk> nox-Hand, copy in the .config to the root of the kernel source tree, then do    make oldconfig
<richiefrich> nox-Hand u can use that
<xanatos_> hoo, BeepAU :)
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Yeah, just didnt know where to put it :)
<nox-Hand> thanks sethk :D
<richiefrich> nox-Hand /usr/src/linux/.config
<nox-Hand> richiefrich, Yeah, I figured that
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<richiefrich> ok then
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<xanatos_> where I can find more mirrors to add in my sources.list??
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<believer_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.239.253]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<marcelino> How do you lowercase file names?
<jmelloy> so, here's the deal.
<jmelloy> Trying to triple boot os x, ubuntu, and windows.
<ompaul> marcelino, ehh do what with lower case?
<jmelloy> yesterday, had os x and ubunut installed
<wweasel> Could someone help me with getting firefox to open files with a specific command? "Open With" makes me choose a helper application. I want "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<jmelloy> popped in the windows disc, pointed it at the appropriate partition, and it borked with a corrupt dll file.
<marcelino> ompaul: i have files in a directory that have all uppercase names i want to convert them to all lowercase.
<jmelloy> That suggests it's looking at the wrong partition, but now ubuntu isn't showing up in my boot menu.
<stefg> wweasel: you need to write a script to do that
<sethk> marcelino, use the \l  (lowercase) syntax in a sed regulard expression
<Seveas> !windows
<jmelloy> so I put in the live cd and am trying to figure out how to look at the various hard drive partitions to see if there's data there.
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sethk> wweasel, I believe firefox uses the desktop settings, so look at your desktop file associations
<wweasel> stefg: That seems elementary to you, but I've never written a script. How do I go about writing this?
<ompaul> marcelino,  http://desktux.xs4all.nl/scripts/lowercase.php
<Aar0n> I am trying to install make but it says something like "error no compatible C complier in $PATH"
<cyber3> can I lock desktop from command line?
<stefg> Seveas: utorrent is running (at last :-) ) with wine... a blessing in the absence of a good client for Linux :-)
<bretzel> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<FurryNemesis> anyone know where I can find a downloadable manual for bash scripting?
<marcelino> ompaul and sethk thanks!
<sethk> cyber3, yes
<cyber3> how ... :) ?
<wweasel> sethk: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications only do Internet and E-Mail
<Seveas> FurryNemesis, tldp.org, search for 'advanced bash scripting guide'
<bretzel> uh... synaptic unusable anymore ? ( trapped with libvte4 error )
<jmelloy> how do I look at sda4 from the live cd?
<sethk> wweasel, I use kde, sorry
<sethk> jmelloy, depends on what type of partition it is
<nakkoo> hola
<wweasel> sethk: Alright. Hmmm...well, where's the GNOME people? :P
<cyber3> sethk Do you what command to use..?
<jmelloy> well, it's on a macbook.
<Aar0n> I am trying to install make but it says something like "error no compatible C complier in $PATH" any ideas???
<jmelloy> iti should be ext3
<cyber3> hola nakkoo
<jmelloy> unless windows decided to kill it
<sethk> cyber3, I'll look.  I know it's possible, although I haven't done it for a few months
<jmelloy> which is what I want to check
<xanatos_> jmelloy what, do you like to see the information in the sda4 with a live cd?
<stefg> wweasel: you have to make yourself familiar with some concepts, like passing parameters and so on... have a read at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<sethk> jmelloy, try this:    file /dev/sda4
<LudwigVanHatten> hello
<cyber3> if you find it please let me know.. cybercronos@hotmail.com
<LudwigVanHatten> looking for an application like "autoroute" in Windows
<xanatos_> jmelloy only mount the partition
<cyber3> thanks sethk..?
<digitalhav0c> im having a problem with ubuntu on my laptop everytime i unplug from ac the laptop goes into suspend or something like that and i have to reboot to get back in?
<bretzel> uh... synaptic unusable anymore ? ( trapped with libvte4 error )
<jmelloy> mount /dev/sda4 ?
<digitalhav0c> anyone got and suggestions?
<jmelloy> "block special (8/4)"
<wweasel> stefg: whoa, you sent me to a 14 chapter document. I just need a script that passes "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe"
<FurryNemesis> bretzel, fix in forums
<nakkoo> hi I get this problem that says that I can't connect with my modem because /etc/resolv.conf doesnt exist or does't have the proper permissions
<cyber3> sethk cybercronos@hotmail.com if you find how.. thanks..
<JamieBE> is there a "tree" terminal equivelant like the DOS one?
<xanatos_> jemlloy yes, you want int to partition sda4 or what do you want to do
<FurryNemesis> ty Seveas
<sethk> cyber3, you use the xlib function XLockDisplay and XUnlockDisplay
<bretzel> FurryNemesis: thanks, ...
<FurryNemesis> np
<xanatos_> nakkoo create the resolve.conf
<nakkoo> well I can connect the modem, start it and then it says 'connection to ...' for ever... is that related to /etc/resolv.conf
<sethk> cyber3, if you have X dev packages installed, do   man XLockDisplay
<BlueEagle> wweasel: I'm sorry I just got in. Why do you want to run the windows uTorrent.exe?
<jmelloy> it's not in fstab or mtab
<cyber3> I dont know really.. I am new in linux
<stefg> wweasel: and i still think you should learn scripting :-) instead of having me just chewing the stuff before you (freely translated from german :-) )
<nakkoo> xanatos_ I think its already created
<cyber3> I know that I have ubuntu and gnome installed..
<wweasel> stefg: An english expression is "spoon feeding"
<cyber3> I dont know about details yet.. :)
<xanatos_> nakkoo then make chmod 644 resolve.conf
<JamieBE> Does anyone know how I can safely mount an external NTFS USB drive within Ubuntu as writable?
<digitalhav0c> cyber3 apt-get install azuerus
<bretzel> ...and another thing: dosemu unusable also -- not found in forums ...
<wweasel> BlueEagle: np. I already am running uTorrent.exe under wine. I'd like to set firefox to open .torrent files with "wine /path/to/file/utorrent.exe"
<nakkoo> xanatos_ thanks I will try this
<digitalhav0c> god torrent client
<pekay> Hi, I recently installed on my Kubuntu installation GNOME, and want to switch back to KDM instead of using GDM, can I do this?
<cyber3> what is azuerus for..?
<digitalhav0c> torrents
<cyber3> ok
<jmelloy> or transmission
<stefg> wweasel: but it's easy... three lines, no conditionals.. if you know DOS-Batches you can do it
<BlueEagle> wweasel: sounds like something out of rubegoldber.com tbh. :)
<cyber3> I have asuerus already
<cyber3> it is installed
<digitalhav0c> so why  are you trying to install utorrent?
<cyber3> no..
<richiefrich> cyber3 azuerus is for torrents
<cyber3> my question is..
<digitalhav0c> go ahead
<sethk> cyber3, are you asking about what I said about X dev packages?
<cyber3> is there a way to lock gnome desktop from command line?
<wweasel> Well, it seems like more work than installing Azureus. But it's a much better client in my opinion, and the opinion of many others.
<sethk> cyber3, it's at the X level, not the gnome level
<adminx> Hey, found a extention for Firefox that adds Ubuntu Forums as a Firefox menu item. Here is the link:
<adminx> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2302/
<cyber3> ok
<richiefrich> cyber3 u can lock it yes. use xscreensaver
<sethk> cyber3, and you do it with a call to XLockDisplay.  The documentation for XLockDisplay is  in the X dev packages
<jmelloy> I like azureus, but it can be a resource hog.  It gives by far the best information about the state of the torrent
<cyber3> ok.. thanks sethk
<pekay> how can I change login managers?
<cyber3> I will read about it..
<richiefrich> information means nothing itk's the speed at which they come in at
<wweasel> jmelloy: It's probably been a while since you've used Windows? uTorrent is an excellent alternative to Azureus, but it is 1 mb filesize, and it's resource utilization is very low.
<sethk> cyber3, if you run synaptic, and, in the search dialog, enter    x   dev     (that is, x, space, dev)  you'll get packages with both x and dev in the name
<jmelloy> I practically never use windows.
<richiefrich> pekay install a another one and what are u using now ?  gdm ?
<cyber3> ok
<jmelloy> Except at work, where they dont' encourage a lot of torrenting.
<wweasel> jmelloy: There ya go. But it runs perfectly under Wine.
<snoops> umm.. not sure if this is the right place to ask - if wrong, could I be redirected? Anyway I'm very keen to write a very lightweight bot for irc - just allowing me to do a few simple thngs, so wondering if there are some guides on that. I think I'd like to either code it in ruby or python, so really I guess what're my options?
<digitalhav0c> yeah jmelloy
<pekay> richiefrich: using GDM, installed Gnome on top of my Kubuntu, and switched somehow to using GDM =p, I wanna use KDM again
<richiefrich> wweasel  i must look at utorrent i use rtorrent atm
<wweasel> snoops: wrong place to ask
<sethk> cyber3, for the command that richiefrich told you, the packages is xscreensaver-gnome
<wweasel> richiefrich: www.utorrent.com
<nakkoo> xanatos_ is this already -rw-r--r
<sethk> cyber3, that should pull in other required packages as dependencies
<cyber3> ok
<snoops> wweasel which leads to the second part of that question :P
<lamego> snoops, http://python-irclib.sourceforge.net/
<snoops> ah thanks lamego
<nakkoo> xanatos_ is this already -rw-r--r-- chmod 644 ? Because that's what resolv.conf has before aplying chmod 644
<lamego> nakkoo, it is
<zerby> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<richiefrich> pekay sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<wweasel> Ok, Firefox can open .torrent files with the "default application". Where do I modify the default application for .torrent files in Gnome? it's not Preferred Apps
<nakkoo> lamego mmm... so what error can it be that I can't the modem started?
<richiefrich> pekay or edit-->  sudo nano -w /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<stefg> wweasel: so the trick is to tell firefox to 'open' the torrent-file with your script, which does nothing else than getting the file into /tmp and and starting wine with utorrent and pass the filename as a positional paramter
<xanatos_> and now you can brouse
<xanatos_> ??
<lamego> wweasel, just use the "Open With" option on nautilus
<pekay> richiefrich: thanks alot :] 
<richiefrich> pekay np man
<Spartacus_UO> wweaselrd driver and window manager, and  if you are using twinview or xinerama
<Spartacus_UO> [12:04:56]  * Joins: songo (n=lamanary@85.138.62.161)
<Spartacus_UO> [12:05:08]  <sethk> cyber3, you mean that you run a program on one win2k machine to lock desktops on other
<wweasel> stefg: I haven't written a script.
<nakkoo> xanatos_ it's on another computer that I have that error
<richiefrich> sethk ill take note im so used to arch and gentoo.. :P  i just run xscreensaver in those..
<xanatos_> hooom
<richiefrich> wweasel ty
<xanatos_> nakkoo maybe you can edit manually the resolv.conf
<slytherin> Anyone here using blender on dapper? Mine crashes frequently
<sethk> richiefrich, the same here, I was just providing the package names to install xscreensaver
<xanatos_> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<cyber3> well will be off a moment, i am going to install xscreensaver
<richiefrich> sethk ahh... ok then
<richiefrich> sethk so u to run gentoo ?
<sethk> richiefrich, it might have a different name here, but I don't believe so.
<digitalhav0c> how do i check which wireless network
<stefg> wweasel: so this will be you first :-) You take an editor and start with typing '#!/bin/sh' (which is an acronym for '/b/efore /i/ /n/oticed, /s/h*t /h/appened )
<digitalhav0c> im on through the command line?
<nakkoo> xanatos_ what do you mean, like putting the ip and so on?
<donrarib> hi everyone
<sethk> richiefrich, I deal with some gentoo machines at work, but I don't allow any new gentoo installations
<xanatos_> nakkoo yes
<donrarib> i have a ubuntu breeze
<xanatos_> maybe
<richiefrich> sethk o.O  :(
<nakkoo> xanatos_ mmm.. interesing
<xanatos_> sometimes I did it :P
<donrarib> and i put some mirrors on the update manager
<donrarib> the mirrors are the brazil
<xanatos_> and it's all :D
<sethk> richiefrich, I checked, and, yes, the xscreensaver utility, /usr/bin/xscreensaver, is part of the package "xscreensaver"
<richiefrich> kowl
<sethk> richiefrich, and xscreensaver is a dependency of xscreensaver-gnome
<kings> hi
<donrarib> but now, the window of update manager close instantle
<dragonkh> hi
<DeNiaL> hi all
<DeNiaL> someone has compiz on amd 64 running ?
<donrarib> what i had wrong?
<wweasel> stefg: So, if I get it, my script will have "#! /bin/sh" on the first line and "wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe" on the second
<digitalhav0c> anyone can tell me a lighter torrent client other than ktorrent ?
<digitalhav0c> im trying to find something to replace azureus
<Number_5> bittornado
<digitalhav0c> java ewww
<donrarib> and i need update my breeze for dapper
<digitalhav0c> that supports multiple torrent and resume
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: I am using uTorrent in WINE.
<ozma> is there a torrent client like utorrent for ubuntu?
<slytherin> anyone using blender here?
<digitalhav0c> wweasel really
<donrarib> but the update manager dont aswer
<wweasel> ozma: uTorrent + Wine = uTorrent for Linux.
<digitalhav0c> lol
<sethk> donrarib, why do you need to upgrade to dapper?
<brotherJohn1234> digitalhav0c: have you tested http://www.torrentflux.com/ ?
<ozma> nice, i'm somewhat new to linux
<slytherin> ozma: is the default torrent client so bad?
<digitalhav0c> brotherJohn1234, no
<ozma> so i will do some reading on wine
<Number_5> opera has a built in torrent app heh
<wweasel> hold on, I had a step by step tutorial for getting it setup yesterday. let me pull it up for you two
<donrarib> sethk, my version of ubuntu is a breeze
<digitalhav0c> brotherJohn1234, check on it now
<ozma> no slytherin it's not
<sethk> donrarib, yes, and why do you need to upgrade?
<ozma> but i do like the features in utorrent
<ozma> opera does?
<digitalhav0c> yeah ozma me too
<donrarib> some updates
<ozma> thanks weasel
<wweasel> hold up, getting the guide
<steveire> I have some files containing 'one two foo three'. How do I change all of the files to 'one two bar three'? I thought I could use sed, but it outputs to stdout rather than editing the file
<digitalhav0c> torrent flux
<stefg> wweasel: right... but you need to pass the name of the torrent file to utorrent to make it work... positional parameter is the magic word (%1). and scripts need to be +x and and either in your $PATH or referenced by full filename
<donrarib> sethk, what the version of ubuntu you like?
<digitalhav0c> it kind off out  the way for right ow untill i setup a webserver on a different box
<wweasel> ozma, digitalhav0c: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<sethk> donrarib, I'm keeping my production machines on breezy for at least another few weeks.
<noiano> hello
<noiano> everybody
<sethk> donrarib, In general, I never upgrade just because an upgrade is available
<ozma> awesome wweasel
<BlueEagle> Why doesn't rytmbox recurse into subdirectories when I choose "ADd directory"?
<ozma> i will put some work in on that today
<wweasel> ozma: if you have any trouble, just ask me here, I did it last night :)
<ozma> u run into any problems with it so far?
<noiano> does anybody use kopete for im chat?
<justin_> How would I get a "joystick", or any other command for that matter -- to load at boot time?
<Frostbite> Does anybody know if Intel 3945abg cards work with NetworkManager?  iwconfig works fine (using it now), but NetworkManager says it can't find any wireless cards
<donrarib> yes, but now
<Frostbite> Wireless Connection Manager in gnome is fine also
<wweasel> ozma: well, it's a bit ugly, but it works perfectly. the icons on the tabs don't work, but the app is fully functional.
<donrarib> how i update my system?
<sethk> justin_, you add it to a script in /etc/rc.d
<tengil> anyone successfully compiled fish on an amd64?
<ozma> that's pretty much all you need
<wweasel> stefg: you say it needs to be in my $PATH. where is that?
<justin_> sethk, What script?, rc.d itself?
<sethk> justin_, no, rc.d is a directory
<sethk> justin_, typically you would create a script in /etc/init.d, and create links in the /etc/rc.d tree for those run levels that should execute the script
<justin_> I do not have rc.d - I have rc0.d to rc5.d
<sethk> justin_, right
<sethk> justin_, sorry,  0 through 5 are run levels 0 through 5
<sethk> justin_, most linux uses /etc/rc.d/rc0.d , rc1.d, etc.
<stefg> wweasel: $PATH is all the dirs in which the shell looks for executables... just like in good old Autoexec.bat :-)... don't worry, place it in your homefolder or .wine-folder and just make sure to point firefox there
<cyber3> back.. I try to use gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<ozma> what do you guys like for an mp3 player?
<sethk> justin_, however, my answer was correct, even though my directory names were a bit off  :)
<cyber3>   but it says that can not connect to the D-BUS daemon
<minerale> I installed and then removed the kubuntu package, albeit the blue 'kubuntu' splash screen has stuck, does anyone know how to change that? or the name of the package that handles the fancy bootup ?
<justin_> Sethk, OK but I got my soundcard to start on everyboot - I had to do it manually since my card was not detected.. but I do not remember created a script ..
<digitalhav0c> thanks wweasel
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: np.
<sethk> justin_, you might have used some tool that added it to a script for you.
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how I can get my pen-mouse to work in Linux? You know, the ones that just look like a pen with a cord you just drag over your table
<justin_> Oh yeah.. I added it to "modules" something, ok same pricipale I guess
<donrarib> sethk, but this case, how do i solve this problem of the update manager?
<sethk> justin_, yes
<steveire> what are runlevels, and how can knowing about them be an advantage to me?
<justin_> sethk, Have any links on how to script faqs etc so I can read more?
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: what I am working on here with stefg is trying to get firefox to auto-magically open .torrent files with uTorrent.exe.
<donrarib> since i cant use almost tools
<sethk> justin_, there must be a bunch of them.  I don't know off the top of my head, though.  anyone?  a url about startup scripts for justin_ ?
<donrarib> missing lots of things
<TheEric> hello all
<sethk> donrarib, what happens why you try to run the update manager?
<justin_> Ahh well, Ill get to google thanks for the hel sethk  ;D
<TheEric> i did some updates and now gnome won't load (im in cli) does anyone know a good console log reader, and what log i should look for?
<justin_> help* even
<wweasel> stefg: I put a %1. but Firefox isn't filling the variable. uTorrent tells me it can't open file '%1'
<donrarib> it closes
<sethk> TheEric, logs are just files, read them in any editor.   /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog, to start
<romper> hi
<TheEric> yeah i just figured they had some fancy shmancy viewer for them ;-)
<cypher1> does not totem-gstreamer play dvds ??
<sethk> TheEric, they might, I don't know.  I wouldn't use one if it existed, so I never looked.
<void^> TheEric: you're probably interested in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if the login screen doesn't even come up
<stefg> wweasel: http://www.linuxcommand.org/wss0130.php
<minerale> Does anyone know the name of the file/package of the that provides the fancy loading screen as ubuntu is booting up and shuting down ? It's stuck to kubuntu and I want to change it back to ubuntu
<TheEric> login comes up but gnome won't load right after i login
<wweasel> stefg: I'm not learning to script in Bash. I wouldn't mind some spoon feeding.
<romper> i just read a shelll script tutorial. anyone knows where to find some exercises for practising?
<sethk> TheEric, that's not likely to be in the X log, but it isn't impossible.  Look at the last few lines of the X log to be sure.
<void^> TheEric: look at .xsession-errors in your user's home directory
<wweasel> romper: can I give you an excercise? I am trying to do something that needs a really REALLY simple script, but I don't want to learn how.
<sethk> TheEric, then look for permissions errors, or any other errors, in messages and syslog.  do ls -ltr /var/log   to find out which logs have changed most recently
<sethk> brb
<minerale> Would I have better luck posting my question on the forum?
<wweasel> minerale: I think it's Splashy.
<romper> what's that wweasel?
<stefg> wweasel: the syntax  should  rad like 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/program\ files/utorrent.exe ${1}'
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  We're going to restart a server in a few minutes.  Should only affect about 250 users.  Thanks!
<TheEric> it seems gdm had a problem loading glcore library
<dr_willis> heh - ive used utorrent with wine.. just a few issues - but it worked
<wweasel> romper: stefg just helped me. sorry, I have no clue where to find excercises.
<romper> ok ty anyway
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<wweasel> dr_willis: yep, i don't like the fact that icons don't work, but that's minor. and now I have firefox opening .torrent files with uTorrent.
<Rygel> I have a problem with networking. On a neatly configured PC as a User Mode Linux Host, the Clients using Ubuntu always start their eth count by 2 - which is the logical continuation of the eth0, eth1... row of the host. This problem does not occur with other distros. Any ideas, someone?
<wweasel> stefg: Thanks so much. Is there are recommended place to store this file?
<dr_willis> wweasel,  that - i aint futgured out how to do yet.. i normally save the .torrents anyway :P
<wweasel> dr_willis: I normally figure that if I need it, i'll go get it again.
<stefg> wweasel: either /usr/local/bin for use of all users, or I'd just keep it in .wine, for your personal use
<wweasel> dr_willis: stfg just helped me getting it to work with firefox. you need a script
<digitalhav0c> wweasel, have yall figured it out  because i would be intrested in it also
<scott__> what is the command to reconfigure X11?
<dr_willis> wweasel,  sounds like a WIKI page ideas to me!
<dr_willis> :P
<Aar0n> hey
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: Yep. I can guide you through it.
<scott__> i tried "dpkg-reconfigre xorg-server
<wweasel> dr_willis: Ya think? I can put this up on the wiki
<Aar0n> I have installed Ubuntu onto my laptop but it doesn't recognise my ethernet port. How can I fix this??
<jrib> scott__: that's the right command, what happened?
<jrib> scott__: except, "reconfigure", not "reconfigre"
<xolot1> my laptop came with an IR remote, how can i figure out the model (for LIRC)?
<scott__> jrib it said that xorg-server was not installed
<minerale> wweasel: ah I found, it's package name is usplash and it's packaged in kubntu-usplash-graphics
<dr_willis> wweasel,  may as well.. considuering all the bad wiki pages. :P
<jrib> scott__: oh oops, xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> wweasel,  ive been using ktorrent mainly. but the silly thing keeps my cpu pegged at %99 due to some bug.
<scott__> ok let me try that one
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: We're creating a script for Firefox to execute when opening a .torrent file. Create a new blank file, name it what you want.
<digitalhav0c> wweasel, Can you give me sec
<lkz> Hi, how do I configure the mouse buttons in gnome? I'm trying to disable the paste feature of the middle (wheel) button
<digitalhav0c> trying to get utorrent working
<wweasel> digitalhav0c: sure.
<xolot1> my laptop came with an IR remote, how can i figure out the model (for LIRC)?
<scott__> jrib that was it! thanks
<jrib> scott__: np
<Aar0n> anyone?
<DeNiaL> hi all
<Aar0n> hi
<DeNiaL>  someone has got compiz on ubuntu amd 64 ?
<xolot1> my laptop came with an IR remote, how can i figure out the model (for LIRC)?
<jpozlovsky> Is it possible to send "USB connect and disconnect events" manually to specific port?
<Aar0n> No one knows. You've asked three times.
<stefg> So the problem with utorrent is that you can't have firefox pass the filename as a parameter directly to wine, coz wine expects the name of the win-binary as the paramter... so you have to write an 'arbitrator' that takes the parameter from firefox and starts wine with parameter 'utorrent' and passes the filename-paramter to the win-executable (which was wine's parameter...)
<TheEric> does anyone think re-installing gnome might fix it not loading, all i can see is glcore not loading
<sladen> minerale: usplash is the program, the other is the graphics file
<sladen> TheEric: no, not related to gnome, related to the X server
<sladen> TheEric: what driver is the X server using, is it falling back to VESA?
<local> i setup raid1 with mdadm  then made a partition md0p1 with cfdisk... md0 is in /dev but there is no md0p1   whats going on here?
<TheEric> sladen: how can i check?
<SpComb> stefg: thats trivial one-line bash script, no?
<bobovski> Hi all, I'm having a flash problem with firefox
<bobovski> when I'm viewing flash media, say on you tube or something, and try to go to a different page firefox fgreezes
<bobovski> I've already checked the wiki
<bobovski> now I want to try uninstalling flash and reinstalling
<stefg> SpComb: given that you should have '#!/bin/sh', at the start and 'exit 0' at the end... that make 3 lines :-)
<bobovski> so, I removed libflash-mozplugin and flashplugin-nonfree
<SpComb> local: linux doesn't always notice when you create a new device, your options are some udev stuff or reboot
<bobovski> that should have disabled flash on firefox. But it didn't and still has the same problem
<[sharma] > i have to execute "sudo ifup eth0" on every startup - is there a way that ubuntu does that automatically ?
<bobovski> so, now I check about:plugins in firefox
<local> SpComb, i did reboot.. hmm windows lol.. .i rebooted ubuntu.. what is this about create a new device?  how? what?
<bobovski> and it's listing libflashplayer.so...should I just get rid of that
<SpComb> local: if you use udev, it detects the devices and then creates the files for them in /dev/, you have to make it detect your new partition somehow
<local> SpComb, what kinda udev stuff? have a link?
<SpComb> nope
<local> SpComb,  i think i have udev.. how do i check
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how I can get my pen-mouse to work in Linux? You know, the ones that just look like a pen with a cord you just drag over your table
* SpComb took the reboot option and solved it that way
<local> SpComb, i rebooted.. still no md0p1
<SpComb> oh... is the raid device partitionable?
* local thought udev was dead?  no>??  replaced with devfsd?
<SpComb> dunno :)
<local> SpComb, yes.. i partitioned it with cfdisk /dev/md0
<BlackSolaris> himitsu_, I have been trying to get my Airport Extreme Wireless to work with my iBook running Dapper all night long.  I've followed the tutorial at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper, and still no luck.  Any ideas specifically for Airport Extreme?
<SpComb> well, I've never played around with partitionable raids so I don't know how they work
<BlackSolaris> whoops... I dunno why it listed a user name there
<local> SpComb, how did you setup yours?
<SpComb> lvm
<local> hmmm  never played with lvm... whats the benifit?
<SpComb> the size and number of 'parititions' is very flexible
<SpComb> you can increase and decrease and move stuff around easily
<SpComb> and also give stuff logical names
<SpComb> /dev/raid5/var instead of /dev/sda3
<local> nice
<SpComb> well, /dev/md1p3
<SpComb> booting off it isn't such a great idea though, apparently, dunno...
<SpComb> I boot off a raid1 and and then attach the rest with lvm-on-raid5
<FlaCour> i have breezy server .... when i type "date" it display not correct ... how to change time from console ?
<local> software or hw raid1?
<SpComb> sw
<SpComb> I have two RAID1s, a RAID5 and a RAID0 on three disks :)
<BlackSolaris> does anybody have any ideas as to how to get Airport Extreme Wireless working on an iBook G4?
<SpComb> can't do that with hardware raid
<local> FlaCour,  could be your timezone
<local> man date
<stefg> FlaCour: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<local> man locales
<FlaCour> no idont use ntp
<local> FlaCour, maybeyou should ;)
<FlaCour> i disable that i want change it by manual
<local> man date
<local> SpComb,  so grub can boot of sw raid1?
<SpComb> well, it can boot off the various compnents of it, of course
<FlaCour> local : is that command only to display the "date format" ?
<redcard> So what do people use as their podcatchers /podcasting clients?
<SpComb> each component of a raid1 is useable by itself
<local> FlaCour,  google it ;)    thats the one i use
<local> SpComb,  component? huh?  i dont know much about raid
<FlaCour> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com <-- work
<FlaCour> lolz
<FlaCour> dunno why
<FlaCour> Sun Aug 20 23:22:40 WIT 2006 <-- WIT ??? i'm at WIB how to change it ?
<FlaCour> jakarta using WIB ....
<stefg> sudo tzconfig
<SpComb> the debian installer's partition manager was really cool... I managed to setup my raid and lvm stuff just by poking around in the UI, it was awesome
<FlaCour> Your current time zone is set to Asia/Jakarta <-- this is correct but it display WIT ...
<Terlmann> 800 people ...*freaks out*"WHhhaaaaaggghh!!"
<SpComb> although it does mean that I'm not not entirely sure how it's laid out
<redcard> Anyone?
<SpComb> Terlmann: 800 idlers :)
<HeathenDan> how do i full screen diablo 2 with wine?
<lamego> ?? anyone
<USER019772> ytfitvfgggggggguygbuyh
<FurryNemesis> anyone know if I can get a transcript of the latest #ubuntu-classroom lesson?
<Raziekiel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Terlmann> Spcomb: I never got the gui-based partitianer to work right the first time... always took three times ,doing the same thing.... LTS sucks, no gcc, no lib, .... and even 5.12 stunk when the via update *fixed *my ac'97... that was useless...
<tombuntu> what was the name of that program that allowed me to edit my vbios so that i could actually get 1280x768 on my intel chipset
<redcard> Darn.  That's the one program I'm missing.. a good podcast client
<FurryNemesis> Raziekiel, ty
<Raziekiel> np mate
<Bazzi> redcard: amarok?
<SpComb> Terlmann: hmm, I'm talking about the debian etch installer now
<tombuntu> redcard: ephpod/
<Terlmann> ?etch?
<Raziekiel> Anyone know how to adjust Ram timings if my bios doesnt have anything?
<Terlmann> what how where..
<redcard> Bazzi: I've moved away from Amarok cause it bogs the system
<Bazzi> :o
<redcard> tombuntu: Hmm.. in repos?
<lamego> Raziekiel, this not an hw support channel :P
<sharperguy-away> tombuntu, "sudo dpkg-reconigure xserver-xorg"?
<Raziekiel> lamego: lol kk, just thought I'd ask real fast
<tombuntu> sharperguy-away: sure that never works
<Terlmann> audo reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sharperguy-away> oh, hmm
<tombuntu> i had it fixed on kubuntu before because after reconfiguring xorg it was learned the item wasnt in the vbios
<Terlmann> blado sudo meado whatebver
<tombuntu> theres a progam called i815 or something that adds the item to your vbios so you CAN use that resolution
<redcard> tombuntu: ephpod doesn't seem to be for linux
* Terlmann slaps SpComb with a rainbow trout
<SpComb> Terlmann: oh, etch is a debian distro, the current testing
<SpComb> well, debian version
<tombuntu> redcard: http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Terlmann> should i brave it, is it better-looking than ubuntu?
<james_xxx> does anyone in here have experience with usb wireless adapters? i have a wusb54g v.4 linksys wireless adapter hooked to this PC, but the PC keeps crashing when i am in kubuntu.... i don't know if it does this in windows or not, and i don't know if the usb wirelss adapter has anything to do with it
<Terlmann> james_xxx i have same hardware
<SpComb> Terlmann: oh, debian is quite different from ubuntu, mainly for non-gui servers...
<Terlmann>  on other comp
<chx> do nvidia cards work with aiglx now?
<redcard> tombuntu: Checkin it out :)
<james_xxx> Terlmann: have you had any connectivity issues or problems with crashing?
<tombuntu> http://my.opera.com/unsecure/blog/show.dml/320833 checking this out myself
<Terlmann> First you must get the files WUSB20XP.sys and WUSB54G.inf from your install disk or from Linksys.com
<james_xxx> Terlmann: do you have wusb54g or wusb54gs?
<IndyBC> How can I set X-Chat to run in the trace? (Like Gaim)
<lamego> IndyBC, you mean, on the tray ?
<IndyBC> yes
<Terlmann> gs
<james_xxx> Terlmann: i have the adapter working, but i think it is crashing my system
<lamego> IndyBC, install the xchat-systray package
<IndyBC> lamego: Fine. Thank you :-)
<cp> is my ubuntu desktop install  suppose to sit on     Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.   For a long time? it showed the setup up to Configuring X and now it just sits there. Anyone ??
<exs>  Hello guys. I'm currently in the process of installing my graphic chipset drivers (openchrome) here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and I'm on the part where it says "Run autogen.sh with the prefix option so that the driver is being installed in the correct directory". Should I change it to "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/exs" because "exs" is the actual name for my user account? Thanks.
<james_xxx> Terlmann: ok... this one is a g, without the s, and it was easy to get working.... but, i have a GS as well, maybe i should try it again. i could never get it to work
<lamego> cp, probably it is not able to detect and configure for your video card
<lamego> excs, /usr is not for user related directories
<lamego> exs, you should keep whatver /usr path is on the procedure
<cp> hmm
<cp> what should i do?
<lamego> cp, use the alternate cd
<Terlmann> hold it james
<exs> lamego:  So, I'll just leave it how it is then, e.g "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/"
<james_xxx> Terlmann: ok
<Terlmann> i have a page
<cp> alternate cd ?
<Terlmann> you can use
<lamego> exs, yes
<james_xxx> good
<lamego> cp, yes, its a cd with the text mode installer
<lamego> which is for some systems ir more reliable
<Terlmann> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<DeNiaL> someone have compiz on amd 64 ?
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DralaFi> ahh, xgl, THE hot topic of the year :)
<james_xxx> Terlmann: ty... btw, what version of gs do you have?
<acon> Hi, where are my windows shares mounted? I can see them in the nautilus sidebar, but I can't find where they are mounted in the file system.
<tombuntu> it was 855resolution
<cp> does it setup the same?
<lamego> cp, yes it does
<DeNiaL> #ubuntu-xgl
<lamego> acon, you could type "mount" on the terminal
<cp> hmm
<Terlmann> thats all youll need james-i never set mine up-stuck with erthernet- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<DeNiaL> mkay thx
<IndyBC> ok, I have installed xchat-systray
<lamego> IndyBC, restart xchat
<IndyBC> I did.
<lamego> you should have some options for it
<lamego> somewhere :P
<IndyBC> And a tray icon appeared.
<IndyBC> I want X-Chat to dissapear
<IndyBC> every time I close it
<IndyBC> and when I press on the tray icon, I want it to re-appear
<lamego> IndyBC, check the options, this is not a chat help channel :P
<acon> lamego: I don't see it.
<IndyBC> :P
<IndyBC> ok, thx :-)
* dr_willis agrees with lamego 
<lamego> acon, so they are not mounted for sure
<ndee> hello there, I'm following http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 to install xgl. I added the sources.list entry for automatix but it tells me that it can't get  http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 because the subprocess bzip2 returned an errorcode 2, what I can do to fix that?
<lamego> acon, probably you just have launchers to mount them
<lamego> !! xgl > ndee
<ubuntu_> hello!
<acon> lamego, ?
<ndee> lamego: thx
<lamego> acon, every mount point for mounted systems is shown on "mount" output
<Hal9000> please help me... i have a problem with grub: windows overwrote the MBR, and I want to get GRUB back. i am chatting from the Live CD now.
<acon> lamego: Do you mean that nautilus accesses the windows fileshare through some other means?
<DralaFi> Hal9000, just re-install it
<neutrinomass> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lamego> Hal9000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bobovski> hi again, all
<Hal9000> ok i will try those procedures...
<bobovski> is there a way to apt-get a previous version of firefox?
<navyn> hey guys how do i set up xmms to be the default media player?  Right now I have to right click and select open with
<lamego> acon, I mean it mounts when you click the "shortcuts"
<exs> I just successfuly ( I think ) installed my s3 graphics card, but I don't know the best way to test it to make sure it's actually running correctly. What would I use to test?
<javiolo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<acon_> lamego: shortcuts?
<javiolo> how can I backup another computer home directory ?
<Hal9000> lol it worked
<jrib> bobovski: how come? is the current version broken in some way?
<Warbo> Help! Ubuntu crashes when I try and configure my RaLink Wifi card
<Hal9000> i dont know what i was doing wrong before... :P
<lamego> acon_, erm, aren't your talking about shares defined on nautilus ?
<bobovski> navyn: right click on a media file, go to properties and then to "open with"
<stefg> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 340 kB
<bobovski> jrib: well, I think so. I'm having problems with flashplayer hanging. Only in firefox, in opera it's fine. I've tried pretty much everything I've come across as a fix. Before the update a few weeks ago, of firefox that is, it all worked fine
<javiolo> stefg with that could I backup a osx computer on my net ?
<TheEric> hey dones anyone know a good console mp3 player
<lamego> acon_, and yes you can access to a windows share using an smbclient, which does not required mounting to a local filesystem
<bobovski> jrib: now firefox hangs randomly when I leave a page with flash content
<dr_willis> TheEric,  mpg123
<stefg> javiolo: OSX???
<Xplicit> if im running duel boot with windows, can i run shared programs of a shared drive or should i install the program in windows and in ubuntu
<redsoxfan90> Ubuntu FGLRX drivers 8.25.18, do not work properly on the dv5029us (Radeon Xpress 200M) as of this writing (5/30/2006). It is needed to revert to 8.24.8 for this specific computer in order to get proper 3D acceleration, and 2D with no tearing off.
<javiolo> stefg yes Mac OS X
<TheEric> dr_willis: does that have a library and stuff
<redsoxfan90> were can i get it to work????
<stefg> javiolo: sorry, wrong channel, this is #ubuntu
<jrib> bobovski: apt-cache policy firefox, can tell you available versions
<lamego> Xplicit, you should run windows programas on windows, and linux programs on linux
<javiolo> stefg I know
<redsoxfan90> Ubuntu FGLRX drivers 8.25.18, do not work properly on the dv5029us (Radeon Xpress 200M) as of this writing (5/30/2006). It is needed to revert to 8.24.8 for this specific computer in order to get proper 3D acceleration, and 2D with no tearing off.
<TheEric> lamego: wine
<redsoxfan90> were can i get this
<javiolo> stefg I want to a  ubuntu machine to backup my os x
<Warbo> !patience > redsoxfan90
<redsoxfan90> sorry :(
<lamego> TheEric, you should install those on your wine environment
<haasteem> Xplicit: i believe you can share configuration files, there was a story on that in Linux Journal
<bobovski> jrib: ok, so let me askl a question about apt-get
<dr_willis> TheEric,  you dident ask for that. You asked for a PLAYER. :P it plays songs. :) install it and see. or check freshmeat.net
<bobovski> jrib: when I apt-get install firefox
<stefg> javiolo: the ubuntu machine can act as a server... but backup is a client side thing, you cant expect ubuntu to know how to correctly restore an OSX partition
<Aar0n> Okay I have plugged in my PCMCIA wifi card and one light is on. Network manager detects it as wlan0. How can I scan for wireless networks?
<cyber3> how to run gnome-screensaver from command line?
<bobovski> jrib: that just installs the newest version listed here, 1.2.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 right?
<Symgeosis> Anybody know how to solve this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21218
<cyber3> I have an d-bus error
<Timmy|GDS> So i guess the repos are down?
<Symgeosis> It's a problem with Network manager. I can connect without NM.
<Warbo> Can anyone help with my Wifi? Ubuntu locks up when I click "configure" and I have to kill the power
<jrib> bobovski: yes, you can do 'sudo apt-get install firefox=VERSION' though
<Xplicit> thx haasteem thats what i was hoping to be able to do
<redsoxfan90> warbo your not helping me?
<redsoxfan90> you asked me for my patience?
<javiolo> stefg so Ubuntu cant connect to my os x and copy certain folder every x days ??
<cyber3> fail to connect to d-bus daemon
<Timmy|GDS> So are the ubuntu repositories down, or is it my problem?
<lamego> Symgeosis, that means you are running a script which was built for redhat systems
<bobovski> jrib: ok, from the version table, how do I tell which version to type in?
<Symgeosis> I have had this problem for over a month. It's annoying to have to use dhclient.
<Warbo> redsoxfan90: Well, have you tried a DRI driver? I use one
<Symgeosis> lamego, it's the default script that comes with Ubuntu.
<bobovski> is it the entire string?
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, there is tens of ubuntu mirrors...
<cyber3> gnome-screensaver from command line (failed to connect to d-bus system)
<stefg> javiolo: it's OSX's job to connect to the ubuntu-server and drop it
<stefg> 's backup
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: and they are all down it seems
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: or?
<navyn> bobovski, i would like to just be able to double click the song, and xmms automatically open.  Right now, the default is movie player
<jrib> bobovski: yes, but beware these new versions are basically security fixes so you will be running an exploitable firefox
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, that would be impossible :)
<cello_rasp> how do i change the gtk icon theme without gnome. I found gtk-theme-switch  for changing the gtk wdiget theme, but i cant find anything for icons
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, the pt ones are not, for sure :)
<jrib> bobovski: also I don't know how well a downgrade of firefox will work
<Warbo> navyn: right click song>properties>open with. Make sure XMMS has the radio button on it
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: well i cant do a thing with my dapper reps
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, what error do you get when you do apt-get update ?
<navyn> bobovski, sorry, i misread your message.  Thanks, I can't believe I missed that! :)
<bobovski> navyn: yes, pick any media file, go to open with and choose xmms. it will set up the file preferences for all the same media files automatically
<haasteem> Xplicit: cool, check their website, that story should be online now...
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, have you tried to change to a country mirror ?
<bobovski> navyn: np
<redsoxfan90> im using the fglrx driver from ati
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: apt-get, it wont authenticate and same with synaptoc
<redsoxfan90> warbo
<lamego> tim_, authenticate what ?
<lamego> erm, Timmy|GDS
<Warbo> redsoxfan90: I know, but that doesn't support my ATI card, so I use the DRI one
<bobovski> jrib: well, it's worth a shot just to see if it's a version specific problem with firefox, right?
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: I may change mirrors
<redsoxfan90> will DRI work for me?
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: and it wont download
<rever> Hi, When I open Nautilus then goto Computer. I click on the HDD Icon Share (Which is my fat32 windows linux share) it will mount it but not open it. I have to traverse to where I mount it (/media/share)
<Xplicit> while im here could some1 recomend a good irc client for ubuntu, on windows i used Mirc and now HydraIRC because im active in multiple channels at once but in ubuntu gaim and konversation and others i tried didnt let me see more than 1 chan at once
<jrib> bobovski: you can try.  But to let you know, flash has always done that to me in firefox on linux.  I am fairly certain it's flash's fault, not firefox's
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, could you past the exact error message ?
<Warbo> redsoxfan90: I don't know, check if your card is listed on one of the sites (I think dri.sourceforge.net or help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver )
<bobovski> jrib: well, I can't even get the firefox-=VERSION thing to work right, so whatever :)
<rever> /dev/sda2       /media/share    vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<haasteem> Xplicit: xchat
<lamego> you dont authentication to get the packages, you should, but it is not required
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how I can get my pen-mouse to work in Linux? You know, the ones that just look like a pen with a cord you just drag over your table.
<bobovski> jrib: ah, that's good information to have. You don't know a workaround?
<vedder> Hi!
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: well, once when i got patient and ran it, it said they couldent be contacted, nothing technical, just no contact
<dr_willis> nox-Hand,  a wacom?
<Xplicit> thx
<nox-Hand> dr_willis, it's not with the whole tablet. Just a pen on a usb cable. Z-pen
<haasteem> Xplicit: that is what i am using right now
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vedder> I just mount a ext3 partitoin but i can't write
<lamego> and change your repositorios locations
<bobovski> jrib: I thought at first it was a sound issue, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<lamego> my example: http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<stefg> nox-Hand: goggle for the exact make and model of your pen-mouse and 'ubuntu' as a serach term
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: what should I change? should i just completely rewrite it?
<nox-Hand> stefg, right.
<Warbo> vedder: Your user needs permissions for that folder
<lamego> Timmy|GDS, rewrite the server names, to some country
<lamego> pt, uk, us, etc
<vedder> how can i do that?
<Timmy|GDS> lamego: aight man, you kick ass
<conlan> Hi, i have a quick question.
<Timmy|GDS> peace
<TheEric> exit
<bobovski> jrib: thanks for the help!
<Warbo> vedder: "sudo chown your-username foldername -R" (although this will destroy the permission system already used on the drive!)
<vedder> Thanks Marbo :D
<conlan> I want to know how to use a samba share thats on another computer, like its on my ubuntu one
<Warbo> vedder: If you want to access it without changing it's permissions then use sudo
* Warbo wonders why so many people can't tell their Ms from their Ws
<vedder> i just want to setip up like the home partition
<vedder> auto mount and the start
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shawnr_> I'm looking for a Java IDE / or simple Java editor, that has auto complete. eclipse/netbeans are to heavy. I loved JCreator when i was a windows user but it hasn't been ported to linux yet. Anyone have any suggestions?
<conlan> thanks
<Warbo> vedder: OK, just that if it is another whole Linux system then changing it's permissions like that would ruin it
<vedder> ok is a new partition to store my files..wich is the best way to do it?
<Dreamglider> when i watch video files windowed the picture is good, but when i og fullscreen, i see alot of lines as if the picture was split up every other line, anyone know what i can do about this ?
<Warbo> No Wifi help then? This seems pretty serious...
<vedder> defaults        0       0  this is what i have but don't work
<Warbo> vedder: A new partition would be fine to use that chown command on
<lamego> vedder, it did work, the problem of the permissiones can be fixed as suggested by Warbo
<vedder> ok i will do it that way, thanks again :D
<lamego> vedder, you should understand how linux permissions work
<Kennyout> whoah this channel is huge, anyway hello, I have a question about the difference between the CD and DVD isos
<stefg> Dreamglider: deinterlace the file... mplayer, xine or vlc can do this during playback, although it eats CPU-time
<dr_willis> vedder,  i make a directory on the new parittions and change The permssions on That - so the user can have it. like a 2nd home directory. :P
<Dreamglider> stefg, how
<Scorpmoon> how do I change the port openssh uses?
<stefg> Dreamglider: check the preferences of your prefereed videoplayer
<vedder> this is what i want willis
<lamego> Scorpmoon, sshd_config ?
<dr_willis> Scorpmoon,  edit the opensshd config files would be the start.
<Scorpmoon> lamego, where is it
<lamego> Scorpmoon, man sshd
<lamego> thats an unusal question, the type of question for someone who should know to read the manual :)
<lamego> unusual
<Symgeosis> Could somebody pastebin their /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dhcdbd.conf file please?
<Warbo> My wifi card is RaLink, and the "rt61" module has autoloaded itself. Are there known issues with this?
<Symgeosis> Could somebody pastebin their /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dhcdbd.conf file please?
<Scorpmoon> isn't openssh supposed to be started from /etc/rc ? sudo nano /etc/rc gives me an empty file, why?
<Dreamglider> i dont want deinterlace if it uses so much CPU, is there no other way around this ?
<Symgeosis> Obvious note to self: don't mess with networking stuff when on IRC.
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: "ls /etc/rc*"
<Kennyout> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the DVD iso and CD iso are?...like is "Live" only availble to the DVD by defualt? Are there more files/other things?
<vedder> Great! :D
<dr_willis> Scorpmoon,  because you are incorrect in your assumption.
<Scorpmoon> tjere
<Scorpmoon> there's like 100 files on that ls
<keithhhh> anyone use open movie editor??
<lamego> Symgeosis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21223
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: Basically /etc/rcX.d (where X is the runlevel) store links to startup scripts, which are in /etc/init.d
<Symgeosis> lamego, thanks.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, thats because you have like 100 services that you can run
<vedder> the last question this defaults  0   0 or this defaults  0   2 is better for a 2 home partition?
<Scorpmoon> hmm the runlevel
<vedder> i think is the second one right?
<vedder> 0 2
<Warbo> Ubuntu runs in runlevel 2 (runlevel 1 is single user)
<stefg> Dreamglider: make sure you use xv as the output device... it might be your system is too slow, when you don't have a + 600 Mhz CPU and a reasonable graphics card (no 'shared mem' video)
<lamego> vedder, keep the same defaults you use now
<Warbo> update-rc.d is used to change the links, don't do it manually (or your changes might get overwritten later)
<Scorpmoon> .. /etc/init.d/rc doesn't contain ss
<Scorpmoon> damn this is complex
<vedder> i don't have defailts there i add that line
<lamego> Scorpmoon, do you have sshd installed at all ?
<Scorpmoon> yes i apt-get openssh-server and it starts at boot
<Warbo> WHat is /etc/init.d/rc?
<shawnr_> I'm looking for a Java IDE / or simple Java editor, that has auto complete. eclipse/netbeans are to heavy. I loved JCreator when i was a windows user but it hasn't been ported to linux yet. Anyone have any suggestions?
<lamego> Scorpmoon, ls -la /etc/init.d/ssh
<Scorpmoon> i just need to change the port it uses, i guess i do that at startup parameters
<lamego> Scorpmoon, scripts are st /etc/init.d/*
<Dreamglider> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GH Speed: 3065.092 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 253/1035M [|||||||||||]  ( 24.4% ) | [ HD Model: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS Size: 45G with 16G Free ( 35.6% ) ]  | Number of process: 79
<Dreamglider> and Nvidia 128Mb grapic card
<Scorpmoon> lamego, i do a backup copy first right? where is the normal place to store such backups
<lamego> Scorpmoon, ssh options are stored at /etc/default/ssh
<Dreamglider> laptop
<lamego> Scorpmoon, you dont need to touch the script
<Scorpmoon> lamego, then how do I change the default port
<lamego> but this are the command line options
<Kathari> I'm one of the many with "Mounting root filesystems" problems, the install cd hangs there, tried all the possibilities listed on the forums, no help... does anyone know if there is progress made on this?
<lamego> Scorpmoon, have you read the sshd man ? dont think so
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: You can keep backups in /etc/init.d if you want. Something like /etc/init.d/myscript.backup will not be run unless you tell them to with update-rc.d (which will then link it to the rcX.d directories)
<stefg> Dreamglider: you have the nvidia-driver installed (not the open source 'nv' driver?)
<Scorpmoon> man is just as intriguing to read as a womens novel
<lyy> Scorpmoon: i used subversion to backup
<Dreamglider> stefg, i dont know
<Dreamglider> how do i see that ?
<Kathari> I also tried the edgy 6.10 build that's available elsewhere, it got past this hanging point, but it crashed when trying to load X, either way, I've never been able to even get to the install screen
<lyy> make sure the back up is on another system.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, there is an sshd specific config file which is not related to the service startup script, and thats what you should look for
<Scorpmoon> oh i'm looking alright, just no clue where to look
<lamego> Scorpmoon, ok, why do you want to change the sshd default port ?
<Scorpmoon> lamego, coz I can't touch my router
<Scorpmoon> i need to switch port 22 which is standard ssh i presume? to 443
<Scorpmoon> since I don't use https for anything
<dr_willis> 443? Hmm..
<s|k> you know I messed up the file permissions for xorg.conf, what are good permissions for that file?
<lamego> Scorpmoon, read the manual, if you were used to it would know there is a "FILES" section wich just lists the file you need
<stefg> Dreamglider: do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".. press ctrl-alt-backspace after that to restart the X-server
<Dreamglider> its a GeForce FX Go5600
<lamego> Scorpmoon, something that you can finding, with about 5 key presses
<Scorpmoon> yes man ssh tells me how to define the port number.. the problem is I don't know where it's called from
<Herbal> is it safe to take this CGWD update or is it gonna blow my gnom-term
<lamego> Scorpmoon, read the "FILES" section !
<dr_willis> :)
<s|k> anyone?
<Dreamglider> stefg, ok ill do that
<lamego> do i need to read it for you ?
<Scorpmoon> now if reading a man was like using notepad, maybe I could find that section
<Scorpmoon> oh I found it :)
<Clinton__> I'm looking for a gnome applet similar to the System Monitor applet, but it has cpu speed, memory, and bandwidth all within on "box" represented as graph lines.  I'm having a hell of a time remembering what it is called and can't seem to search for it properly.  Does anyone know the name of this applet so I can install it?
<Symgeosis> Anybody have any more ideas on how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21218 ? The dhcdbd conf file is fine. I'm out of ideas.
<Scorpmoon> thats a sh*tload of files
<Scorpmoon> first of all I don't know what ~/.ssh/ is
<lamego> Scorpmoon, it is, if you know to use it, like typing: /FILES
<Symgeosis> I can connect to wireless as long as I don't use Network Manager.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, ok, i give up, you dont know how to read:
<lamego> FILES
<lamego>      /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Scorpmoon> don't give up on me, and leave me in the claws of M$ :/
<Scorpmoon> woo that's the one
<Kennyout> Okay so what is the difference between the CD iso and the DVD iso?
<Scorpmoon> would #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 be the bind address?
<christoo> Anyone know how to set up a wireless card in ubuntu?
<Clinton__> I'm looking for a gnome applet similar to the System Monitor applet, but it has cpu speed, memory, and bandwidth all within on "box" represented as graph lines.  I'm having a hell of a time remembering what it is called and can't seem to search for it properly.  Does anyone know the name of this applet so I can install it?
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<Symgeosis> christoo, It depends on what kind.
<christoo> yep
<christoo> i'm looking it up now
<christoo> its an r something
<christoo> but let me look it up
<lamego> Scorpmoon, yes it is
<christoo> the chipset on the card is something like r****
<Scorpmoon> In /etc/network/interfaces I have: iface eth0 inet static ... address 192.168.1.3 ... netmask 255.255.255.0 ... .. how do I add 2 IP's for the same NIC? do I just type another address line?
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kaot> window 2
<kaot> ....doh.
* kaot reaches out and grabs a "/"
<Symgeosis> christoo, you may be able to find out your chipset by doing a "lspci | grep Wireless" or something similar.
* stefg bends a \ into fit for that purpose
<lamego> Scorpmoon, you ad an eth0:1
<lamego> add
<Scorpmoon> lamego, a complete clone of those 4 lines, just with eth0:1 differs?
<Scorpmoon> and does the first one need to be eth0:0 or something
<lamego> Scorpmoon, and the differente ip...
<lamego> no, you just need to make a :1
<Scorpmoon> clone of 4 lines, right?
<lamego> yes
<Scorpmoon> thx alot!
<christoo> Hawking HWC54D (Ralink RT2500)
<christoo> that would be the card Hawking HWC54D (Ralink RT2500)
<blocky> anyone have a suggestion for a good cheap printer that is known to be fully compatible with linux
<redsoxfan90> # /sbin/getty invocations for the runlevels.
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> # The "id" field MUST be the same as the last
<redsoxfan90> # characters of the device (after "tty").
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> # Format:
<redsoxfan90> #  <id>:<runlevels>:<action>:<process>
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> # Note that on most Debian systems tty7 is used by the X Window System,
<redsoxfan90> # so if you want to add more getty's go ahead but skip tty7 if you run X.
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<redsoxfan90> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<redsoxfan90> 3:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<redsoxfan90> 4:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<Dreamglider> no go, i still have the flicker/lines in fullscreen mode
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<redsoxfan90> 5:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<redsoxfan90> 6:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<redsoxfan90> # Example how to put a getty on a serial line (for a terminal)
<sethk> redsoxfan90, no pasting of more than 2 lines
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> #T0:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100
<redsoxfan90> #T1:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS1 9600 vt100
<redsoxfan90> # Example how to put a getty on a modem line.
<redsoxfan90> #
<redsoxfan90> #T3:23:respawn:/sbin/mgetty -x0 -s 57600 ttyS3
<redsoxfan90> redsoxfan90@redsoxfan90-laptop:~$
<sethk> redsoxfan90, I know all redsoxfans are depressed, but that's no excuse
<redsoxfan90> my friend is telling me that this is bad.
<redsoxfan90> :(
<redsoxfan90> sry
<redsoxfan90> right
<richiefrich> why not use a pastebin
<sethk> redsoxfan90, put in on a pastebin
<richiefrich> !pastebin > redsoxfan90
<sethk> redsoxfan90, by the way, it looks perfectly normal to me
<stefg> Dreamglider: what player are you using?
<redsoxfan90> well he says it was configured craply
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90 who
<mnvl> does anyone recommend a good utility for creating data cd? the built-in file browser one is playing up
<Scorpmoon> lamego, for some reason I can't connect to my ssh now, using the new port 443
<sethk> Dreamglider, if you are using a frame buffer, turn it off.  I've seen that cause this problem
<Warbo> Ubuntu just died again
<Scorpmoon> lamego, i could before, when it was 22, and before messing with network/interfaces
<bruenig> mnvl, gnomebaker
<redsoxfan90> rich my friend
<bruenig> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<sethk> redsoxfan90, looks perfectly normal to me.  however, that's irrelevant.  what problem are you having.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, first you should have done only one change and test it...
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90 tell your he needs help
<redsoxfan90> sethk i play a game and my graphic card is lagging up
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90 whats the issue
<redsoxfan90> its delayed
<blocky> personally i prefer k3b to gnomebaker
<sethk> redsoxfan90, that certainly has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with the tty configuration
<blocky> but it requires kde libraries
<Dreamglider> stefg, VLC
<lamego> Scorpmoon, did you look into the sshd logs before asking here :P ?
<Scorpmoon> lamego, when i save changes to interfaces or sshd_config they take effect instantly?
<mnvl> also, what's a front end for bittorrent?
<mnvl> thx bruenig
<lamego> no
<bruenig> blocky, k3b is better and so is amarok and a bunch of kde apps but I'd rather not run non native apps if at all possible
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90 exactly what sethk said
<redsoxfan90> sethk: how do i get out of X?
<Scorpmoon> lamego, dunno where those logs are :)
<Dreamglider> stefg, in fullscreen i still see the lines move aroun even if the player is paused
<lamego> Scorpmoon, /var/log*
<sethk> redsoxfan90, depends what you mean by that.
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90 exit it ..  or kill it
<Scorpmoon> no ssh log
<lamego> Scorpmoon, you need to learn a lot before using a server :P
<blocky> i run gnome but use amarok and k3b
<richiefrich> redsoxfan90  ctrl + alt + baskspace
<nightattack> hello, my ubuntu got messed up a bit and has lots of startup errors lol, is there anyway to reinstall?
<blocky> I see no reason not to use the best tool for the job
<Scorpmoon> lamego, yeah.. how i just wish things were more intuitive
<bruenig> mnvl, azureus is the most complete most feature laden but it runs on java so is resource hungry. Some people use bittornado or the default bittorrent that comes with ubuntu. Personally I use utorrent through wine but that takes a bit more setup than the others
<richiefrich> nightattack use the cd like u did to install this one :P
<lamego> Scorpmoon, they are pretty intuitive, if you read the manual
<CyberMad> what's the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<Scorpmoon> reading a manual is not intuitive.. what is the most intuitive thing in the world? sex! do you need a manual for that?
<tarzeau> CyberMad: debian's got alot more software
* Ingmar^ also runs utorrent in wine ...
<nightattack> richiefrich , but then i need to delete everything, or will it stay there?
<sethk> CyberMad, different distributions
<richiefrich> nightattack no it will do it or it should
<sethk> nightattack, you can install without deleting everything (or with deleting everything, your choice)
<richiefrich> nightattack cfdisk fdisk
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to enable SSL in a precompiled gftp-version with support for SSL? The connection fails all the time.
<CyberMad> sethk about that, yes i know..
<mnvl> well i have the package 'bittorrent' but i can't find the correct binary to open torrents with
<sethk> CyberMad, there is nothing more to know, other than the details.
<CyberMad> tarzeau what do you mean? both have apt-get, do you mean the ubuntu apt-get list less than debian?
<richiefrich> mkfs.{ext3,jfs,ext2,xfs,reiserfs}
<virogenesis> is there any fix for the synaptic breakage?
<stefg> Dreamglider: then it might be a driver or hardware issue. Check in VLC's preferences (advanced options checked), -> output modules is set to XVideo
<lamego> Scorpmoon, sex is human, computers are not humans
<tarzeau> CyberMad: yes
<sethk> CyberMad, ubuntu happens to use the same package management software as debian.  but ubuntu isn't the only distribution that does this.
<YogSothoth> Hello!
<Herbal> is it safe to get the compiz update? or does it have bad packages
<Scorpmoon> they will be
<richiefrich> CyberMad ues aptitude  :P
<FantasticFoo> hmm... a tutorial on the internet says to use the "gnome-xgl-settings" command, but i do not have that program.. any deb package for it?
<stefg> Dreamglider: save and restart the playback after that
<bruenig> mnvl, you should be able to just double click the torrents but other than that I think it is actually called bittorrent. So that should be the name of the binary
<sethk> Herbal, see the docs.  it says it is alpha software.  that means that it is alpha software.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, and if you have played with the manual since kid as you did with your sex, it would be intuitive
<YogSothoth> I just connected a second monitor (Dell 2007FPW) to my Ubuntu box. But it stays black, nothing happens. What should I do?
<Scorpmoon> that made sense
<sethk> YogSothoth, configure your system to use two monitors
<blocky> does anyone know if I will encounter issues using a PIXMA iP2200 printer with linux?
<stefg> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<YogSothoth> sethk, where's that?
<lamego> Scorpmoon, have you restarted sshd ?
<Scorpmoon> ok, the only change i did now, was change port from 22 to 443
<Herbal> sethk: one repo had packages that are from edgy and BROKE gnome-term
<lamego> after the changes ?
<Warbo> Would "sudo dhclient ra0" get an IP from my wifi router?
<Scorpmoon> lamego, no i reboot everytime :)
<sethk> Herbal, that's what you should expect with alpha software
<lamego> SonicvanaJr, uff !
<lamego> erm, Scorpmoon
<Herbal> sethk: not really
<sethk> YogSothoth, part of the X configuration
<shawnr_> I'm looking for a Java IDE / or simple Java editor, that has auto complete. eclipse/netbeans are to heavy. I loved JCreator when i was a windows user but it hasn't been ported to linux yet. Anyone have any suggestions?
<sethk> Herbal, yes, really.
<sethk> Herbal, what else could alpha software possibly mean?
<Symgeosis> Warbo, that's what I do. Only my interface is wlan0.
<Scorpmoon> damn, port 443 doesn't work
<Warbo> OK, well it locks up my box :(
<kikica> Hi, i've formatted disk and reinstalled ubuntu 6.06 about 10 times already and always failed to setup ATI drivers correctly - if anyone has a link to a tutorial that works, I'd be very greatful. (yeah i've been googling alot already :/)
<Scorpmoon> could that port be closed by default in ubuntu?
<YogSothoth> sethk, should I redo x configuration or can I edit X11org.conf? If so, where can I find an example?
<Scorpmoon> or does apache occupy it?
<stefg> !ATI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scorpmoon> it's a LAMP server
<Herbal> sethk: well i think that package was a mistake anyway and it was pulled
<sethk> Herbal, although I will admit that using alpha software on an unreleased o/s version is worse.
<lamego> Scorpmoon, type: netstat -lp
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lamego> to list listening ports
<kikica> thx stefg
<sethk> Herbal, indeed.  it's alpha software, don't expect it to work.  The docs say that quite explicitly
<Scorpmoon> lamego, https is listening
<lamego> Scorpmoon, ok, that explains :)
<Scorpmoon> duh
<Scorpmoon> apache right?
<Herbal> lol it works fine, its just they slipped a version of gnome terminal for the wrong os into the repo lol
* stefg never noticed before that ubotu is case-sensitive.... cetera censeo CAPS_LOCK esse delendam
<sethk> YogSothoth, do a search for xinerama, you'll find some examples of how to configure it.  which video card are you using?
<Herbal> had to reoll gnome term back
<Cirvin_Fox> When i try to print or edit printing settings, the software tells me the CUPS server cannot be reached, how may i fix this?
<philly> can anyone help me with networking drivers
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<YogSothoth> sethk, Intel GMA915 I think. I'm on a laptop
<sethk> Herbal, it is possible that you might get lucky and make it work.  but it is alpha software.  don't expect it to work, and don't complain when it doesn't
<Herbal> im not complaining, just wondering if it has that package or not lol
<sethk> YogSothoth, the laptop has a connection for an external monitor?
<YogSothoth> sethk, I meant GMA950
<CyberMad> sethk so, from that statement.. why do you use ubuntu while debian offer you more software than ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> what is a good note-taking/brainstorming type app?
<Herbal> i commented out the beerorkid repo so it should be safe
<born> hello all
<bruenig> fyrestrtr, what?
<YogSothoth> sethk, yes, it is currently connected. The monitor displayed "No input" before and turned to black when I connected it
<Scorpmoon> where is apache httpd.conf stored on a LAMP server
<bruenig> gedit can take notes
<Scorpmoon> btw. how do I do a full system search
<YogSothoth> sethk, so I think the connection is good
<sethk> CyberMad, I don't, exactly, I use both ubuntu and debian.  Ubuntu is easier to install, easier to configure, easier to maintain, and has all the software I need in most cases.
<Warbo> How would I install newer version of a driver which is already installed? (would they conflict? How would I get rid of the old one, just move the .ko file?)
<born> after installation i have two problems, i have to do a sudo dhclient every time manually after boot, it does not work automatically, does anybody has a solution for this weird behaviour?
<Cirvin_Fox> I tried to use apt-get to reinstall CUPS, but it said the package was unavalible
<sethk> YogSothoth, I'd agree the connection itself is good.
<fyrestrtr> bruenig: no, something like ... there is an app for osx that does it perfectly, omni-something.
<JRlinux> Running visudo to add sudo local user... HOW do you save and quit?  Sorry, all man and google help not sinking in...
* fyrestrtr goes to find the name
<sethk> YogSothoth, the problem will be with telling the system to use both at the same time.
<Aar0n> can anyone recommaned a good IRC client for ubuntu
<sethk> YogSothoth, many laptops have keys to turn on the second monitor, or both, and these keys aren't going to work in linux.
<bruenig> Aar0n, I like gaim
<CyberMad> sethk thanks
<bruenig> Aar0n, xchat seems to be popular also
<mnvl> bruenig, in /usr/bin i have only btdownloadcurses, btdownloadheadless, btdownloadcurses.bittorrent and btdownloadheadless.bittorrent
<Warbo> Aar0n: Xchat, GAIM
<sethk> Aar0n, most people use xchat, gaim is also used.
<tarzeau> Aar0n: irssi-text ?
<Herbal> i broke my xchat lmao
<Cirvin_Fox> so how would one go about reinstalling cups?
<sethk> Herbal, you sure you aren't complaining?  :)
* stefg prefers chatzilla for leanness and browser integration
<Herbal> na lol i though it was funny...i like ksirc
* Warbo hates browser integration
<Aar0n> thanks
<Aar0n> can i use something like
<Aar0n> sudo apt-get xchat?
<bruenig> mnvl, it is in /usr/share/bittorrent
<Warbo> sudo apt-get install xchat I think
<sethk> Cirvin_Fox, something is likely messed up in your package databases.  try doing apt-get update
<Cirvin_Fox> mmk
<Cirvin_Fox> thanks:-)
<sethk> Cirvin_Fox, with sudo, of course.
<bruenig> sorry, i figured it would be in /usr/bin as that seems to be the most logical choice but I guess not
<Warbo> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Aar0n> Ahh
<bobovski> Hi again. Has anyone had problems with resolving dns in Ubunu?
<exs> I want gaim to launch automatically upon boot.
<bobovski> It seems to hang on me every once in awhile
<sethk> bobovski, I've helped many people with that problem.  but that is too vague a question, try a more specific one
<Warbo> exs: Add it to System>Preferences>Sessions
<bobovski> well, pretty often actually
<bruenig> exs, go to system>preferences>sessions and then startup programs
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of an app that is like 'omnioutliner' for the mac? http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnioutliner/
<sethk> bobovski, dns problems won't cause you to hang.  they will cause things to take a long time, or to time out, but not to hang
<Cirvin_Fox> no luck, is there some place that i can get the current version of sources.list? ive tinkered with mine a bit
<bruenig> exs, then add an entry and give it the command gaim
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<exs> Thanks :)
<mnvl> bruenig, i did 'whereis bittorrent' too but that dir is empty
<sethk> fyrestrtr, I've not; I've considered writing something like it.
<bobovski> sethk: hmm, ok. Let me try. Sometimes wien I'm surfing the web, I'll click on a link and the status bar for the browser sits at "looking up..." for a long time before resolving the dns
<stefg> exs: you want it to launch after log-in... seeSystem-Settings-Session in Gnome
<bobovski> sethk: I'
<bobovski> er
<bruenig> mnvl, try sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<Warbo> Lauching GAIM after login makes the buddy list window appear, which can get annoying
<bobovski> sethk: I'm using a netgear router with the latest firmware
<sethk> bobovski, that does sound like a dns config issue.  If you have more than one dns server configured, I would try exchanging the first and second in your /etc/resolv.conf
<exs> stefg:  I don't see "settings" in the "system" menu
<sethk> bobovski, it's not a router issue.
<Warbo> exs: System>Preferences
<fangorious> anyone know how to change the network name that gnome-user-share advertises, seems to be hard coded to "My Network"
<bruenig> exs, system>preferences>sessions
<exs> yeah, cheers.
<bobovski> sthk: ok, I'm looking at resolv.conf, and I've got nameserver 192.168.1.1
<sethk> bobovski, it may be waiting for a timeout on the first listed dns server before trying the second
<it1957> hello
<sethk> bobovski, only one?
<stefg> exs... first entry in the system menu... got no friggin english gnome here :-)
<bobovski> indeed
<sethk> bobovski, then I take it back, it is the router configuration, because you are using your router as your dns source
<sethk> bobovski, assuming your router is 192.168.1.1
<bobovski> sethk: it is
<bobovski> sethk: do I turn off dhcp on the router?
<sethk> bobovski, no, not entirely
<sethk> bobovski, you can override the dns settings without doing that
<sethk> bobovski, if you know what dns servers to use, it's easy.
<sethk> bobovski, if you don't, you may have to get the info from your isp.
<sethk> bobovski, I'm assuming your router get's dns configuration using dhcp from your isp
<bobovski> sethk: yes
<shawnr_> Can anyone help me with getting Geany to compile and run my java files ?
<sethk> bobovski, You can replace, in /etc/resolv.conf, the router with one or more dns server IPs
<bobovski> sethk: which are directly from the ISP, correct?
<sethk> bobovski, of course that assumes you know what the servers are.  Can you dump the router config and find out what dns servers it is using?
<Sumedh> req support for sify broadband india
<sethk> bobovski, usually, yes, that's from the ISP for both IP and DNS addresses.
<exs> stefg:  If I want kopete to startup (I checked the shortcut I con it made and checked it, it said "Instant Messenger"..) so, I clicked 'startup programs' tab and clicked the 'add' button, I then pasted in "Instant Messenger" and clicked ok. Will this work?
<bobovski> sethk: let me see if I get what you are asking
<stefg> exs: you'll find that out :-)
<bobovski> sethk: ok, I have two dns servers listed
<bruenig> exs, i doubt the command for kopete is Instant Messenger
<bruenig> exs, it is likely kopete
<Warbo> How can I change a driver module? I want to replace /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-k7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2600/rt61.ko
<bobovski> sethk: and one dhcp server listed, in the "connection status" poart for the router
<exs> bruenig:  ok, well I'll change it to kopete then
<sethk> bobovski, ok.  what I would do is to test the servers, using either the "host" command or the "dig" command.  Both are command line utilities that make dns queries
<DJAdmiral> if i just want to run windoze me on ubuntu which has my entire 40gb hard disk with it's ext2 partition and swap partition, what VMWare programs will i need and will it cost me anything?
<bruenig> exs, open up a terminal and type kopete and see if it launches, if it does then that is the command
<sethk> bobovski, now I'm confused.  where did you have two listed?
<revlo> hi can you roughly tell me how much space a ubuntu-server with apache and perl, bitlbee and courier-imap will take? and can I user the "normal" ubuntu repo for irssi and stuff?
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: You will need a license to run Windows ME
<sethk> bobovski, most likely only the one listed in connection status is actually being used.
<exs> bruenig:  yes, it worked :)
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: I have one.
<sethk> bobovski, where did the other DNS addresses come from?
<bobovski> sethk: sethk: I'm accessing the router's config and checking the status of the connection through the router. I'ts listing one dhcp server and two dns servers from my ISP
<sethk> bobovski, ok, try this.
<sethk> bobovski, host www.yahoo.com DNS-IP     replace DNS-IP with one of the DNS IPs
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: vmware-player cannot create new systems, so you may need the server one (whichever one is also free, but not in Ubuntu)
<shawnr_> Can anyone help me with getting Geany to compile and run my java files ? Anyone?
<Sumedh> when is ubuntu-6.06.1 dvd gona be realeased 386 one
<Cirvin_Fox> i restored sources.list yet when i try and use apt to install cups, it tells me there is no installation cantitdate
<sethk> bobovski, that makes a dns request explicitly to that dns server, and www.yahoo.com is just a name that should be resolvable everywhere
<bruenig> Sumedh, is there some reason you need the dvd?
<Warbo> Cirvin_Fox: Did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<Cirvin_Fox> yes
<fyrestrtr> Cirvin_Fox: sudo apt-get update
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: so I need VMWare Player and VMWare server?
<Warbo> k, just checking
<sethk> bobovski, try it also with the second DNS and with the DNS from your active configuration output
<bobovski> sethk: ok, done. what should I be looking for?
<sethk> bobovski, it will either come back immediately, or wait a while and time out
<YogSothoth> sethk, yes I have a key to activate the second monitor (Fn+F7). Didn't think of that!
<bobovski> sethk: what's the active configuration output?
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: I don't know if you need the player if you have the server, just that the player alone can't do it (without some messing around)
<sethk> YogSothoth, try it, although it may not work for linux
<bobovski> sethk: the nameserver from resolv.conf?
<sethk> bobovski, no,
<Aar0n> ubuntu says there is 194mb of updates for me. do i need them all?
<Herbal> anyone know a live distro for like data recovery or hardware diagnostic?
<bruenig> Aar0n, sure
<sethk> bobovski, you said you had two in the router config and then one from the router's active connection, or configuration, or something like that.
<bbrazil> Herbal: RIPlinux possibly
<Aar0n> herbal: F.O.R.K or Helix
<Warbo> Aar0n: Do you need any? It is up to you really
<bobovski> ah, wait
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: on vmware.com it says that the vmware player can run systems created by vmware workstation, symantec disk thingy or something and microsoft virtual machines
<Aar0n> Ah okay Warbo thanks
<Herbal> kk, my aunt just prolly blew her HD im gonna go see if i can help her
<bobovski> sethk: the first dns does stall
<Cirvin_Fox> i'm going to try and use breezy repositories
<bobovski> er, at least it did once
<YogSothoth> sethk, anyway I have a friend next to me that run exactly the same hardware configuration but with WinXP, and he didn't had to press this key. It activated automaticaly. So I think the output is activated by default.
<sethk> bobovski, what about the second
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: I know that a new image cannot be made with VMWare player, but that is about it
<bobovski> sethk: ran fine. But now the first one runs fine as well
<sethk> YogSothoth, possibly, but check in the bios setting, the default may be configurable
<sethk> bobovski, that may be fine, because the delay may have been because it wasn't in the DNS servers's cache
<bobovski> sethk: there's no chance it could be the ISP is there?
<YogSothoth> sethk, thanx
<DJAdmiral> DJAdmiral: I might as well just have a dualboot with winme the next time i decide to reinstall ubuntu lol, thanks anyway
<sethk> bobovski, sure, it definitely could be
<sethk> bobovski, probably the DNS servers are in your ISP, that's usually what happens.
<bobovski> sethk: they have recently "upgraded", and have had some dns resolving issues with other servers I think
<Scorpmoon> how do I disable https with apache?
<sethk> bobovski, it's probably their fault, but you, also, can probably work around it in your machine by using another publicly available dns server
<sethk> bobovski, I guess the first thing to do is ask them to fix it.
<bobovski> sethk: hm, I can test it using another dns server?
<Cirvin_Fox> failed. its as if they removed CUPS from the repositories!
<pluma> How come there's so many Germans around?
<bluesign> i have installed smokeping, when i debug i can see values written to db but cannot see them in graph? any idea?
<Gibbster> Hello. I just installed ubuntu on a new system, and sound works great. mpg123 compains that it 'can't find default sound device' though. Does anyone know what that's about? thanks
<sethk> bobovski, sure.  use the host command, it lets you talk to any DNS server if you know the IP
<bruenig> !info cupsys
<ubotu> cupsys: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 2199 kB, installed size 10168 kB
<DJAdmiral> pluma: is there something wrong with Germans?
<ailean> guys, I'm going to install dapper on a few of the boxes at my local youth club. they have windows machines and apples and I want to open their minds to the third option.  i wondered if it was possible to buy metallic stickers that say "powered by Ubuntu, or Linux" or something.  I saw the digg story about that computer company that's giving them away for free, but i'm in europe.
<pluma> DJAdmiral: I'm German. Of course there is.
<sethk> bobovski, if one of the available ones doesn't have the delay problem, put it into /etc/resolv.conf before the 192.168.1.1 namserver
<revlo> pluma: bavarian eh? :)
<DJAdmiral> pluma: good one :P
<pluma> revlo: Ew.
<Cirvin_Fox> >< then i've been using the wrong name
<revlo> pluma: sry
<bobovski> sethk: before means anywhere above right? and do I have to put nameserver before it?
<pluma> revlo: Bavarians are Germany's Texans.
<DJAdmiral> ailean: shipit orders include free ubuntu stickers
<Cirvin_Fox> yep, there it is, thanks for the help all!
<sethk> bobovski, yes, a line    nameserver ###.###.###.###
<bobovski> sethk: I'm confused about the syntax in resolv.conf
<bruenig> those free ubuntu stickers are soooo great too
<bobovski> sethk: ok, I see, thanks!
<revlo> pluma: i know.. Iam preussian :)
<ailean> DJAdmiral, thanks :)
<DJAdmiral> ailean: no problemo
<sethk> bobovski, it finds the first nameserver line, tries that server, then tries the next nameserver line, etc.
<achandrashekar> Anybody know how to ethernet bond in ubuntu??
<pluma> revlo: You *are* aware Prussia collapsed several decades ago, right?
<bobovski> sethk: do you happen to know of a reliable dns server?
<sethk> bobovski, it's unusual to have more than two or three nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf
<revlo> pluma: yeh
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> kyja
<sethk> bobovski, you should be able to find a list at the site for djbdns
<kyja> kyja
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> kyja
<revlo> anybody here running ubuntu-server?
<Gibbster> or if not, do you know of a good command line audio player that plays well with ubuntu?
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> kyja
<LoRez> Warning: `kyja' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<revlo> kyja: ?
<sethk> bobovski, which is a dns server software package.
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> kyja
<kyja> omg 1 sec
<kyja> kyja
<bobovski> sethk: ok, the first dns stalled with the host command again, I'm going to assume, then, that it is the ISP
<kyja> kyja
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-41-164-146.cust.wildblue.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sethk> bobovski, google should give you gobs of choices.
<Rawplayer> anyone of you guys used software raid with ubuntu?
<sethk> bobovski, yes, I agree.
<revlo> ompaul: thx
<Rawplayer> i have a few problems with the setup
<ompaul> np
<Warbo> What does it mean when the Network Settings window ghosts out and the mouse cursor spins round and round?
<Warbo> Is it better than the mouse not moving, since the system has crashed?
<bobovski> sethk: ok, thanks for all of the help. I will nag my ISP. I really appreciate your advice
<pluma> Hrmpf. It's raining and the weather applet's telling me "scattered clouds" again. Isn't there a more accurate version, maybe one that actually has seperate weather reports for Cologne and Bonn?
<Sumedh> any indians
<deltab> ailean: I've seen all kinds of case badges, including Tux, at computer fairs
<Sumedh> req help with sify bb dialer
<ailean> deltab, any idea where I could order some though?
<engla> hello all. I need an evolution hint: How do I get spam filtering to work?
<ailean> deltab, i'm out of the way of these conferences :)
<YogSothoth> sethk, I just edited my xorg.conf following example at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22412.html Now how can I reload X11 without restarting?
<Sumedh> hard worrking guys having a small break in middel of some thing
<sara> hey
<dr_willis> YogSothoth,  kill off the x server with alt-ctrl-backspace or kill the gdm service and use 'startx'
<Zambezi> Anyone with MythTV installed?
<YogSothoth> thanks dr_willis
<sara> can anyone help me.....my GTK wont open...and ideas?
<Sumedh> can some one help me when some ones free pl
<achandrashekar> YogSothoth: I think a ctrl-alt-bkspc should do it without a complete restatrt
<bobovski> sethk: Hey, this might be the root of another problem I'm having (keeping an ssh connection alive)
<deltab> ailean: http://froogle.google.co.uk/froogle?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=linux+case+badge&btnG=Google+Search&sa=N&tab=wf
<dugryce> hello
<dr_willis> mooo
<sara> anyone please?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ailean> ta deltab, for some reason i didn't think of that . . .
<dr_willis> sara,  you need to clarify the problem.. since as you stated it.. makes NO sence.
<achandrashekar> is anyone working on the XEN project here? i see it as a high priority bounty project but havent heard anything lately.
<sara> GTK wont open for me....how does that not make sence?
<nightattack> 
<dugryce> Hi I am using a belkin wireless router on my compter now it's kind of slow on line
<minerale> Is it normal for grub to crash and restart if a usb drive is plugged in ?
<minerale> err. I mean, is it a known bug ?
<dr_willis> sara,  what do you mean by 'gtk' - as far as i know gtk is a library/widget set - not a program that opens.
<deltab> ailean: there are others; search the web for case sticker or case badge
<dr_willis> and 'wont open' is also vague.  run it from a terminal? get an error message?
<ailean> k
<lamego> minerale, grub crashing, are you sure it is really grub ?
<sara> P2p clinet ....(GTK-Gnutella)
<sara> i try to open it and nothing happends
<fangorious> sara: if you open a terminal and try to launch it from there, do you get an error message?
<sara> yes
<minerale> lamego: well, it happens right before grub comes up
<deltab> sara: how are you trying?
<deltab> what's the error message?
<fangorious> sara: what is the error?
<sara> i dont know the termainal closes too fast for me to read it
<dr_willis> sara,  ok.. open up a terminal, type 'gtk-gnutella'  - you are saying that the terminal then closes automaticially ?
<frying_fish> Hi anyone around good with lirc?
<sara> yes
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meisam> hi, im sorry...serious problem over here..i wantted to install postgresql 8.1 (the latets one), but now i have installed 7.4 ...what to do?
<frying_fish> bruenig: yeah, the reason I ask is, : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240227
<meisam> how can i upgrade
<meisam> please help me
<dr_willis> thats a pretty good crash/bug  if its managing to close the gnome-terminal...
<frying_fish> so, anyone good with lirc, since I will need some debugging most likely.
<YogSothoth> sethk, just rebooted
<fangorious> sara: does anything else crash your terminal?
<YogSothoth> sethk, I killed gdm but it did not gave me a command line to startx again
<sethk> bobovski, what about the ssh problem?
<meisam>  sara : u r iranian?
<erUSUL> !upgrade > meisam
<sethk> YogSothoth, control-alt-f1 will get you to a console
<sara> no
<meisam> erUSUL> yes?
<erUSUL> meisam: which version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<meisam> dapper
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<meisam> erUSUL> dapper
<erUSUL> meisam: in dapper postgres is 8.1 how come do you have installed 7.4??
<YogSothoth> sethk, so I was unable to do anything, i rebooteed. And now it's all fucked up :) my main screen use a weird resolution and the second screen is not used. When I try to go to the resolution tool it says: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<frying_fish> so bruenig ideas?
<meisam> i dun knowwwwwww
<meisam> erUSU im sorry
<fangorious> sara: is there a .gnutella (or some other appropriately named) folder in your home directory?
<meisam> i just apt get
<meisam> thats all
<sara> it tells me sometimes to upgrade...how do i do that
<bruenig> frying_fish, i haven't a clue, I was just trying to get you to ask your question so others good see it
<erUSUL> meisam: sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1*
<bruenig> could*
<meisam> with * ?
<frying_fish> yeah cool, I know most don't end up asking clear things to start with
<sara> yea there is
<YogSothoth> sethk, oh yes thanks for the tip (ctrl+alt+f1)
<erUSUL> to isnstall the server and the client and other stuff
<nikosapi> Anybody here using thunar?
<dr_willis> it pays to ask a good question.
<sethk> YogSothoth, you can get back to where you were before using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> nikosapi,  ive gotten where i really dislike that program.
<snoops> would someone be able to explain to me the difference between flag prefixes - and --.. what's the difference? I thought -- was supposed to be for words, like --yes would be the flag yes, but -yes would be concatenating flag y e and s.
<meisam> erUSUL i think its working
<YogSothoth> sethk, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will be able to detect and configure my dual screen?
<meisam> i enterd the command with *, am i right?
<fangorious> sara: i would try uninstalling gkt-gnutella, deleting your .gnutella directory (or just rename it first, if you prefer) and then reinstall the app
<frying_fish> am thinking I may just re-install this system, or install edgy
<nikosapi> well, have you had a problem when you open it and 2 windowss open?
<sara> i already tired
<bruenig> snoops, generally I would say that is correct
<sethk> YogSothoth, give it a try.  at the least it will get back your single screen
<erUSUL> snoops: '-' short switches (one letter) '--' long ones (sometimes called gnu style ones)
<meisam> sara , it seemed iranian...im sorry if asked
<fangorious> sara: did you install it from the ubuntu repos?
<dr_willis> sara,  create a new User - and see if theproblem also happens with them.
<sara> it does..i tired it on another user
<sara> im not iranian
<snoops> bruenig, erUSUL thanks.. it's just I keep coming across applications which don't follow that, and allow for -yes meaning the long flag yes, not y e and s.
<bobovski> sethk: my ssh connection, which has always been reliable, just times out. consistently
<YogSothoth> sethk, thanks
<erUSUL> snoops: no problem
<deltab> snoops: each program can choose what option processing to do, so they can vary
<meisam> erUSUL im sorry dude does it upgrade it fully?
<sara> ok well its telling me to upgrade bc the version is too ancient...and i ran an upgrade in the term. and it says the same thing again
<meisam> i mean everything ?
<fangorious> sara: how does it tell you to upgrade if launching it crashes even the terminal?
<bobovski> sethk: update, my ISP just gave me a couple military dns addys to use instead :)
<sara> sometimes it does and sometimes it crashes
<fangorious> sara: did you install it from the ubuntu repos, or download it directly from the gtk-gnutella website?
<bobovski> back later. Thanks aga in for the help, sethk
<sara> from synapatic
<bruenig> synaptic=repos
<sara> ok thanks!
<[b] urk> anyone here use rxvt with shading?
<fangorious> bruenig: unless you add a non-ubuntu repo to your sources.list
<haasteem> [b] urk: i use rxvt
<bruenig> fangurious, does that would still show in synaptic but I guess you did specify ubuntu repo and not just repo generally
<sethk> bobslaede, np
<[b] urk> with shading?
<bruenig> -does
<nixternal> ompaul: ping?
<dr_willis> you meanr xvt with the fake background transparency?
<haasteem> [b] urk: what do you mean with "shading"?
<ompaul> nixternal, pong
<nixternal> hey
<fangorious> sara: well, i'm really not familiar with that app, so i'm pretty much at the limit of what i can suggest for it. do they have their own IRC channel or support forum? Also, have you tried posting on ubuntuforums.org?
<[b] urk> haasteem, something that has to do with transparency
<sara> ok thanks
<nixternal> kyja's client had an autohighlighter malfunction that caused his konvo to spam
<haasteem> i have transparency
<bruenig> sara, why not try another gnutella app if that is all you need
<dr_willis> haasteem,  me also
<nixternal> i can confirm his problem, that he had it setup wrong
<sara> i dont know how!
<ompaul> nixternal, k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> thanks ompaul!
<sara> i just need something i can Dl music from and thats it
<sara> hah
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<ompaul>  nixternal on another subject I sent u a pm :)
<bruenig> sara, that seems to be the only one in the repos that has a gui
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70-41-164-146.cust.wildblue.net]  by ompaul
<dr_willis> there ya go sara
<fangorious> sara, search synaptic for 'gnutella' and it will show you all packages that have gnutella in the description
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> sara, that is illegal
<sara> yeah
<bruenig> i cannot morally continue with helping
<haasteem> [b] urk: urxvt -tr -bg black -fg white , that is the command i use
<fangorious> bruenig: not automatically, some artists give away free downloads
<[b] urk> haasteem, but you dont use the -sh option that starts shading
<dr_willis> p2p - Oh the Humanity!
<meisam> erUSUL friend, do i need to install apache web server or php or something fot postgresql?
<haasteem> [b] urk: ahhh, apparently not
<bruenig> all music I have on my computer has been pirated as well as all the apps I had before i switched from windows
<shawnr_> Anyone know how i can get anjuta configured to compile java source? it doesn't seem to be working with 'javac'
<kyja> thank you and sorry about my highlighter.
<sara> thanks everyone
<meisam> guys can anybody tell me if ineed apache web server for postgresql?
<_Sand_man_> meisam: no
<shawnr_> anyone?
<meisam> so how can i connect to the server?
<_Sand_man_> meisam: phppgadmin need apache
<meisam> aha
<bruenig> shawnr_, perhaps your java path is not specified correctly, I don't know how to change that but that seems to be a common issue
<dr_willis> often the altertives to java needs to be confgured
<meisam> _Sand_man so for using postgres i need to have pgadmin?
<meisam> yes?
<Zambezi> I have big problems now. I need a captureapplication within 15 minutes. Isn't there somethingelse than MythTV?
<shawnr_> bruenig, im so frustrated. i need this running for school.
<Aphex_Twin> is it possible to launch an application from a console and close the console without closing the application?
<sethk> shawnr_, when you do     type javac    at the command line, is it found?
<mistraal> how do you get accented characters on windows share filenames to show correctly?
<shawnr_> sethk, no
<Aphex_Twin> like the "Run" option in Windows and KDE
<feugan3333> Hi all. Anyone clued up with firewalls? I want to know if it is safe to allow connections from the loopback address?
<Aphex_Twin> is there a "Run" option for GNOME ?
<_Sand_man_> meisam, pgadmin3 is a client for postgresql...
<sethk> shawnr_, then it is either (1) javac isn't installed or (2) the execution search path doesn't include the directory where javac lives
<bruenig> Aphex_Twin, hit alt + f2
<_Sand_man_> good client
<meisam> _Sand_man i need an interface...is that so?
<xnszxdotnet> is setup of mac os x, winxp, ubuntu easy to do?
<bbrazil> feugan3333: unles you've got really weird requirement, you always want to allow those
<Aphex_Twin> bruenig: anything besides that?
<shawnr_> sethk, i have eclipse installed and it can compile just fine. but i tried like 5 other ide's and none of them will work
<bruenig> Aphex_twin what are you wanting specifically
<Aphex_Twin> bruenig: oh, that works
<bruenig> ok
<Aphex_Twin> bruenig: thanks for the tip
<_Sand_man_> meisam, pgadmin3 is a great interface... if you prefer a web interface, use phppgadmin
<sethk> shawnr_, then you need to add the directory where javac lives to the execution search path, or make a link in, say, /usr/bin.  Do you know what directory javac is in?
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shawnr_> sethk, no how can i find it?
<bruenig> whereis javac?
<sethk> shawnr_, try   locate javac
<dr_willis> sethk,  ive seen a lot of java problems fixed lately with  -->  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<feugan3333> bbrazil: So if I receive a packet on eth0 with a source address of 127.0.0.1 (spoofed), will it be allowed through?
<sethk> shawnr_, if that doesn't find it, you can use the find command, but locate is much quicker and will find it unless it was added in the last day.
<sethk> dr_willis, possibly, but I don't know what that does, so I don't know if it's relevant to this problem.
<bbrazil> feugan3333: no, I mean that anything originating on the 'lo' interface is safe
<bbrazil> feugan3333: see rp_filter
<sethk> shawnr_, my guess would be /usr/local/bin/javac, but that's only a guess.
<dr_willis> sethk,  i missed half  his problem :P  but  getting java going has been askeed a lot in #kubuntu - and it seems mainly they are using the  gcc java  and need to run that uldate-alternatove command to run the real SUN java
<sethk> dr_willis, ok, but that's a situation where there are two javac processes.  He is not finding either.
<dr_willis> sethk,  ahh.. now that is a new one.
<sethk> dr_willis, if you install from sun's web site, and don't add the directory where javac lives, you'll get that behavior.
<feugan3333> bbrazil: Thanks for your help, rp_filter is the spoofing protection in the kernel, right? Where would I find the documentation?
<dr_willis> sethk,  heh. :P  reading at that url  - it has ooodles of info... Moe then i can handle. :) i just apt-get isntalled it and ran sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shawnr_> sethk, i did a search, the only thing i found was this: /usr/share/vim/vim64/compiler/javac.vim
<werdna_>  [ Large Earthquake:]  M 5.0, New Britain region, Papua New Guinea http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/usrqav.php
<bbrazil> feugan3333: no sure, try 'man proc'
<bbrazil> feugan3333: *not
<bbrazil> feugan3333: rp_filter will work fine as long as you have symmetric routing
<sethk> shawnr_, that's not what you need
<popupman> can anyone help me ><. first time using linux and cant figure out hwo to install the ati drivers
<snoops> are you following a guide popupman?
<shawnr_> sethk, thats all the search found for 'javac'
<feugan3333> bbrazil: Thanks
<sethk> shawnr_, ok, eclipse then is using a java compiler with a different name
<eku> hi,  small problem : i do "sudo startx -- :1 -layout twinview" to get another x server to use tv ... when i kill the :1, the :0 display isn't recognized anymore
<popupman>  i was trying and it said it installed right.. but OpenGL stil isnt working
<sethk> shawnr_, you need to install sun's java/linux sdk.
<digitalhav0c> i can't get my ati 9000igp working in ubuntu
<sethk> shawnr_, dr_willis what's the way to install sun's java using apt-get?
<digitalhav0c> with 3d accelaration
<digitalhav0c> :(
<shawnr_> sethk, i did already... i THINK
<sethk> shawnr_, if you did, then javac would be there.
<sethk> shawnr_, possibly you didn't install the "dev" part?
<shawnr_> maybe not
<popupman> snoops, i thought i had it right but OpenGL isnt working. so i dont think i did it right :(
<Choclo> hi all
<snoops> popupman if you go in terminal "glxinfo | grep -i rendering" does it say direct rendering is enabled?
<sethk> shawnr_, start synaptic, and do a search for java dev (java space dev)
<popupman> snoops, let me check
<sethk> walking the dog, brb, hopefully.
<shawnr_> sethl, wait i think i just installed the JRE
<shawnr_> sethk, wait i think i just installed the JRE
<sethk> shawnr_, ok, then that explains it
<popupman> snoops, it says that it is not enabled
<Choclo> anyone knows where can I configure grub?=
<sethk> shawnr_, install the entire sdk.  the jre includes java, but not javac
<Scorpmoon> lamego, in network/interfaces, do I need to type auto eth0:1 aswell when I do 2 IP's ?
<sethk> Choclo, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<exs> Hey guys, I have this idea for ubuntu, but it's not software relaed or anything, it's on the financial side of things.
<Scorpmoon> or can I leave that out
<exs> related*
<shawnr_> sethk, from synaptic?
<snoops> popupman okay.. try this guide
<iter> exs: spill it
<snoops> popupman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25
<popupman> thanks snoops
<lamego> minerale, Scorpmoon yes you do, it is just as it is a different eth device
<sethk> shawnr_, that's the easiest way, yes
<Scorpmoon> ok
<exs> iter:  Well, I've wrote it up in open office, so I'm not going to put it here. I was looking for a section o nthe forums but I see no appropriate category to put it in
<PhUrl> PhUrl: how can i calm apt down about packages i imported from debian into ubuntu, it want a specifc version of the compiler. but i dont need it. so i want to tell apt to stop complaining. how can i do that? please? :)
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  has to be one of the BEST done wiki pages i have seen for Ubuntu/Kubuntu in a LONG time.
<dr_willis> :P
<PhUrl>  openmpi-bin: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<PhUrl>                Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<unio> how do i switch to root? i tried sudo root and su root, multiple times, but authentication is denied. i know it's the right password (or, atleast, the password I think it is -- there's not a default pass is there?), unless i'm capable of making 50 typos in a row (which I'm not :P)
<feugan3333> bbrazil: I don't think rp_filter is enabled by default.
<iter> unio: sudo -s
<unio> ah, thanks =D
<iter> you can also do sudo bash of course
<dr_willis> sudo hot-babe
<unio> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> unio,  but thats not a standard package now a days, :(
<FantasticFoo> after trying to install compiz, i get some kinda "kernel panic" crap at bootup
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how i can restore my system to an earlier state?
<feugan3333> How did you know I have a hot-babe program?
<iter> wife 1.0
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eku> hi,  small problem : i do "sudo startx -- :1 -layout twinview" to get another x server to use tv ... when i kill the :1, the :0 display isn't recognized anymore
<poopsock> Anyone have a fast download link for the 6.06 alternate iso for amd 64?
<dravas> I had to reinstall Ubuntu to dual Boot it eith Windows and now some things say in Add/remove that they may not support my system's arcitecture
* dr_willis always wonders how someone can tell what would be 'fast' for some other person who may be on theother side of the world.
<dravas> ghelp
<poopsock> in europe then :)
<unio> :O there's a "science" package! hallejuah! (or however it's spelled) /me loves ubuntu forever and ever :)
<dravas> I had to reinstall Ubuntu to dual Boot it eith Windows and now some things say in Add/remove that they may not support my system's arcitecture, like Zsnes
<halorgium> poopsock: have you looked on the ubuntu site? :P
<poopsock> yea they all pretty slow :/
<dravas> -_-
<halorgium> poopsock: i'd try the bittorrent
<halorgium> at least then you're getting it from multiple people/places at once
<poopsock> yea im looking for a torrent for it now thanks
<dravas> I had to reinstall Ubuntu to dual Boot it eith Windows and now some things say in Add/remove that they may not support my system's arcitecture, like Zsnes
<leak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalhav0c> leak it doesn't work :(
<digitalhav0c> ati drivers suck
<[b] urk> ati suck
<BrokenSegue> are there any known issues with the XP ext3 driver, because ubuntu keeps complaining about fs erros on bootup?
<dr_willis> sucking sucks
<halorgium> poopsock: they are on the site
<poopsock> yea just found it thanks
<dravas> I have no issues with the ext3 driver
<unio> brb, i'm going to try out irssi :)
<dr_willis> BrokenSegue,  ive seen a few isues with that as well. I think it depends on how xp closes/reboots/crashes
<dr_willis> BrokenSegue,  never seen the hd get messed up hpwever.
<dravas> Someone wanna help me
<dravas> I had to reinstall Ubuntu to dual Boot it eith Windows and now some things say in Add/remove that they may not support my system's arcitecture, like Zsnes
<BrokenSegue> dr willis:exactly, whenever xp crashes i get this problem (sadly xp crashes a lot)
<CrazyDoode>  i just got the ati installer to actually build the debs for my ubunutu system and it looks like it just dumped them in the same dir as the .run is located.. not being a true deb head, i'm not sure what to do next..
<dr_willis> BrokenSegue,  yep. :(
<BrokenSegue> dr willis:alright, thanks for the advice
<dr_willis> dravas,  you installed the 64bit ubuntu?
<dravas> No
<dravas> 32
<dr_willis> odd.. zsnes should work.
<dravas> I dont have a 64 bit processor
<blocky> can someone tell me how to resize my root partition
<dr_willis> just install the thing fromthe shell. :)
<CrazyDoode> blocky, from the live cd, but it can foobar it.
<dravas> It just says for Java and like the SNES emus that my system arcitecture isnt supported
<blocky> how so?
<CrazyDoode> how so .. from the livecd or foobar?
<blocky> foobar
<dravas> and I had them on a previous install
<CrazyDoode> render existing filesystem unreadable.
<blocky> :|
* ARMfreaK opios akouo ltj bukem na mou pi!!
<blocky> is that if i fuck it up
<blocky> or is that a possibility either way
<CrazyDoode> it's just in the numbers.
<blocky> btw its my home partition not the root
<blocky> my mistake
<CrazyDoode> whenever you resize, the potential is there.
<blocky> i have a 250gb drive split into halves
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having problem with the battery running time with thinkpad r52. it looks like it does not go for more than 1.5 hours, although the laptop is fairly new. Is there something that I should do in dapper?
<blocky> one for winxp and one for /home on reiserfs
<blocky> and i want to nuke the xp and give the whole drive to /home
<dr_willis> resizing a reiserfs can be an issue i hear
<snoops> I'm looking for an application which would allow me to do complex math equations and have it actually spit out answers - rather than getting overflows and such because of the large numbers I'm dealing with. Could someone recommend an app for that?
<blocky> D:
<blocky> would it be safer to copy the whole thing to an xp box over SAMBA, reformat the drive, and copy it all back?
<argument> what do i need to install to get PHP to work with apache etc?
<argument> i installed the php5 "metapackage" but that really didn't do jack?
<dr_willis> blocky,  or check out the mondo/mindi backup/restore system
<halorgium> argument: libapache2-mod-php5
<jrib> !lamp > argument
<argument> halorgium, there we go :)
<argument> halorgium, good thing that was soooo obvious :)
<deltab> snoops: how complex
<deltab> snoops: for arithmetic, you can use bc
<mike1> how do I remove a program I installed via dpkg????  I installed the latest Kino and I need to revert
<argument> nope
<jrib> mike1: dpkg -r
<argument> libapache2-mod-php5 is already installed
<jrib> argument: did you enable the php5 module for apache?
<snoops> deltab mainly arithmetic for the moment.. but really looking for something with a nice gui
<blocky> dr_willis, would I have permission problems if i backed up and restored using an NTFS on XP over samba
<argument> jrib, a2enmod php ?
<jrib> argument: a2enmod php5
<deltab> snoops: there are packages such as Octave
<dr_willis> blocky,  i am betting yes.
<markus_df> yae galera!
<blocky> argh
<mike1> jrib: doesn't work
<shawnr_> sethk, there are a few options... any one over the other
<argument> "module is already enabled!" so says the output
<porcho> does the cherrypy pkg available via apt-get include the python modules?
<blocky> has anyone here had issues resizing reiserfs before?
* argument goes and investigates some more
<jrib> mike1: what doesn't work?
<snoops> isn't octave also a cli app deltab?
<deltab> oh, yes
<deltab> (apparently)
<jrib> argument: right now your browser is just downloading php files right?
<stray_77> argument, check http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p6
<lostinc> I get errors when I run synaptic. After it installs the packages it tells me the following:: E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<lostinc> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lostinc> Anyone have any idea how to fix it so I dont get this error?
<mike1> jrib: I rN BOTH -R AND --PURGE AND kINO 9 STILL RUNS..
<halorgium> snoops: bc
<mike1> sorry about the caps
<snoops> deltab I know there are large products to do all this stuff - but generally need to pay for them and being closed source..
<contro> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<halorgium> arbitrary precision calculator
<jrib> mike1: you did 'dpkg -r kino' ?
<mike1> jrib: yes
<sethk> snoops, there is some free software that does it.  I forget the name at the moment but google should find it for you.
<jrib> mike1: did it return any output?
<mike1> jrib: it says "ignoring request to remove kino not installed"
<mike1> jrib: it still runs
<jrib> mike1: dpkg -l '*kino*' | grep '^ii'
<deltab> snoops: there's a number of mathematics packages in ubuntu
<deltab> you can install education-mathematics to install them, or find the individual ones
<deltab> I don't know any of them, sorry
<mike1> jrib: that ran but did nothing kino still runs?  wierd???
<jrib> mike1: well it should list installed packages that match kino, did it return anything?
<snoops> deltab okay I'll try the meta package and play around with what's there
<argument> oh well, that was just my own retardedness with permissions, thx tho jrib and halorgium...  now i know a bit more about Ubuntu LAMP :)
<snoops> thanks
<mike1> sudo dpkg -l kino* shows nothing, if I try to reinstall kino 8.1 via synaptic it still runs 9
<blocky> is it possible to stream the output of tar to a remote samba share?
<heyjoe52> how can i remove a file from a directory and place it in another one through my terminal?
<deltab> snoops: also http://freshmeat.net/browse/98/
<dr_willis> heyjoe52,  the 'mv' command is for move
<stefg> heyjoe52: man mv
<jrib> mike1: can you run the exact command like this:  dpkg -l '*kino*' | grep '^ii'
<jrib> mike1: or do you remember the name of the deb you installed?
<blocky> dr_willis, tar files will retain directory hierarchy and permissions, correct?
<deltab> blocky: right
<sethk> blocky, mostly.  for fully, use --preserve
<dr_willis> blocky,  well for a ntfs partition - i dont think sp
<blocky> why not?
<jrib> mike1: actually, just do 'dpkg -S $(which kino)'  that should get us the answer too, without the quotes
<tuxedup> I dont suppose anyone has the tango icon theme for kde do they.  I tried to do it my self but it complained about imagemick
<deltab> oh, ntfs
<blocky> no
<tuxedup> imagemagick*
<contro> help me
<heyjoe52> ok can i get an example on how my command would look like using the mv file?
<blocky> I want to tar my home directory, and then copy the single tar file to an ntfs partition
<dr_willis> mv foo bar
<sethk> blocky, that's ok
<deltab> heyjoe52: mv olddir/name newdir/
<dr_willis> google for some shell tutoruals :)
<sethk> blocky, he meant if you tar up the ntfs directory you might not get what you are expecting
<mike1> sudoijrib: I ran it your way, my way and I used the exact package name (from the waste basket) no luck.... ? what to do
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<blocky> gotcha
<sethk> blocky, but storing the tar file in ntfs is not a problem
<heyjoe52> thanks, i'll try that!
<jrib> mike1: actually, just do 'dpkg -S $(which kino)'  that should get us the answer too, without the quotes
<blocky> so I just gotta figure out how to mount the samba share into my regular filesystem
<blocky> tar doesnt support samba i assume
* dr_willis wonders how tar would support samba...
<blocky> lol
<blocky> i mean as an output heh
<stefg> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<blocky> makes less and less sense as i think about it
<blocky> thanks
<mike1> jrib: dpkg -S..... says "/usr/local/bin/kino not found"
<halorgium> heh, tar zcf foo.tar.gz cifs://joey/files/ :P
<dr_willis> mondo/mindi can backup a whole partition at a time. :P
<blocky> cifs?
<dr_willis> halorgium,  or use that FUSE to mount the samba shares.. or heck - just MOUNT them. :P
<Aagni> hello all
<blocky> dr_willis, but can it do it over samba
<blocky> cause thats really my only option
<blocky> i dont even have a dvd burner
<jrib> mike1: you said you installed through a deb right, you didn't manually compile to install it?
<dr_willis> a mounted samba share - is just another directory
<halorgium> dr_willis: the thing that i typed doesn't work, i was dreaming :)
<dr_willis> thats thejoy of linuc
<dr_willis> thats the joy of linux
<Aagni> i was trying to enable indic input support on my box ..
<Aagni> for hindi/marathi
<mike1> jrib: opps... I compiled it
<Rawplayer> anyone in here used raid during a server install?
<blocky> dr_willis, why is mondo better than tar?
<jrib> mike1: ok, did you just use the 'make install' command to install it?
<mike1> jrib: yes... I forgot that makes a big diff.  I still don't know what to do :)
<varsendaggr> hey is there anyone who can help me install gmailfs   and get it working?
<mike1> jrib: I killed the directories that I ran the "make install" command does that matter?
<jrib> mike1: you can run 'make uninstall' from the same place you ran 'make install'.  That /might/ work.  In the future if you must compile, consider using checkinstall
<jrib> mike1: what do you mean by "killed the directories", what directories?
<blocky> what sort of compression ratio does bzip2 or gzip provide
<eobanb> it depends on what you're compressing, blocky.
<mike1> cd D*
<blocky> would the tradeoff in compression time be made up in transfer time over my LAN
<blocky> the biggest component, size wise, is video and mp3s
<gleesond> anyone know if there is a good tool for getting data off a cd... the buildt in gnome tool is not very robust
<eobanb> blocky, probably not.
<acon> what rss readers do you recomend=
<eobanb> blocky, it's not worth it, especially with already-compressed media like mp3.
<blocky> im gonna tar my home directory
<dr_willis> blocky,  its a  backup/restore system that is designed to do differnet things. :P depends on youyr needs
<mike1> jrib: I deleted the directories that I complied kino in on my desktop.  the program resides somewhere else after complie I think in a .hidden home folder.  I'm looking
<blocky> yea dr_willis i really only need to do this one time
<blocky> im nuking my xp partition and giving a full 250gb to /home
<blocky> :D
<eobanb> blocky, what's the speed of your network?
<lyy> anyone have a dell m1210 xps system?
<dr_willis> blocky,  nuke to me implies DELETE - not backup
<dr_willis> :P
<blocky> this is correct
<FarrisG> font size="3">I have a set of backup scripts I've been using for over a year, with great results. I recently moved the whole process over to a different, nearly-identical box, and I'm seeing a huge decrease in performance. An incremental backup that used to take a couple of hours is now going on hour 48 and not even half-finished. Network utilization is not even remotely saturated, CPU is low, RAM is 10% utilized. But the load average on the box runni
<blocky> :-)
<argument> does .htaccess need specific permissions? i've got it as 644 right now? and how can i check for the existence/status of mod_rewrite (i'm pretty sure it's enabled)
<dato> i cant see videos or multimedia files in the explorer , what must i do?
<blocky> eobanb, 100mbs
<eobanb> dr_willis, he's going to resize /home, therefore he wants to back it up
<eobanb> blocky, don't bother gzipping or bzipping anything.  seriously.
<eobanb> especially not mp3s
<blocky> yea im just gonna tar
<eobanb> you are going to save virtually no space
<blocky> i got smbfs working now
<blocky> so i just have to transfer 90gb of data
<blocky> heh
<dato> i cant see videos or multimedia files in the explorer , what must i do?
<mike1> jrib: any clue on how I kill this kino install?
<^Anna^> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<varsendaggr> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nalioth> lovely
<noclip> hehe
<Kragnerac> Ziggy.
<noclip> anyway.... hi all! i've got a question about apt-get. you know how synaptic gives you a nice "history" of installed, upgraded, and removed software packages? (how) can i get the same thing with apt-get?
<eobanb> varsendaggr, that was not a netsplit, that was the dcc send exploit
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<dr_willis> and you just did it again!
<dr_willis> :P
<varsendaggr> ohhh
<nalioth> eobanb: yes yes yes, the culprit has been k-lined (Read the /quits )
<^Anna^ThaKILLA> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<eobanb> oy vey
<varsendaggr> what does klined mean?
<dr_willis> Oi-Vey!
<nalioth> varsendaggr: means banned from the network
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<grayman> isnt that gline?
<varsendaggr> forever?
<grayman> kline is only from one server
<nalioth> grayman: they propogate
<grayman> ah
<^Anna^ThaKILLA> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<crimsun> argh
<eobanb> grayman, freenode doesn't work like most IRC networks...it's all centrally-managed
<Sikon> how do I disable the touchpad on a laptop?
<grayman> yeah i see
<Shinzetsu> Hi guys, im trying to install something using a howto and it says make a file with this code: how do I go about doing it? gedit? nano?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@port134.ds1-gjp.adsl.cybercity.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Aagni> Shinzetsu: use whatevers your favourite. i would use Vi
<eobanb> install something, a file, with a code.... Shinzetsu, could you be any LESS specific
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ^Anna^ThaKILLA!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<unio> i use pico, Shinzetsu, it's noob-friendly
<david_> Sikon do your mouse freeze up
<Shinzetsu> sorry
<HanzZ> ok.. I have one thing... Why Ubuntu writes Grub on /dev/hda without any questions?
<UbuntuFan> hi
<UbuntuFan> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
* eobanb rolls eyes
* noclip rolls katamari
* Aagni yawns
<stray_77> hanzz, so it can boot
* unio using /me like everyone else is (peer-pressure!)
* noclip QQ ( ^_^ ()
<borelia> bootloader needs to be on the first partiton on system drive
<noclip> (...na-naa-nanananana-naaaaa...)
<w30> Shinzetsu, you want a plain text editor. gedit will work fine, stay away from something like office suites
<HanzZ> stray_77: when i install on /dev/hdb... :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b krazykit!*@140.141.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<_gpg_> i want to set up a general usega repositorie, able to be acceded by every one using the PC, where ca i put it ?
<jatt> does anybody here got the .dmrc file has incorrect permissions problem when logging into gnome (dapper)?
<haasteem> hi, i've been having problems with my sounds, and now it has (finally) become clear that the soundcard files were not installed, i.e. i miss a whole lot of stuff in /dev/snd (only timer is there). how or why could this have happened during an upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b PlHL!*@*.ds1-gjp.adsl.cybercity.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<dato> i cant see videos or multimedia files in the explorer , what must i do?
<haasteem> all the modules are loaded by the way
<stray_77> yes hanzz, if it didnt install on /dev/hda, it wouldnt boot into ubuntu
<HanzZ> stray_77: or i have /dev/hda and i install on /dev/sda... but ubuntu writes grub on /dev/hda...
<eobanb> dato, can you rephrase your question
<dato> :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b apexified!*@c-24-16-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<unio> dato: "explorer" as in web browser?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Peacer!*@*.esnxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<dato> yes
<dato> mozilla
<dato> firefox
<unio> you need to install software to run those files
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@wikipedia/Masterhomer!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<dato> what sofwatre?
<dato> software*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b itsmegb!*@cpc2-hitc*.lutn.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<w30> I need to change a partition label only, not format it. How can I do that? I changed it with Gparted from / to core3 but gparted won't let me change it back to "/".
<stray_77> hanzz, what would you prefer to have happen?
<cryptic^zazeem> #crypt1c
* mode/#ubuntu [+b skavenge!*@12-207-*.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<unio> dato; what type of files aren't playing? (ie., .swf, .wav?)
<dato> i dont know
<dato> i cant see videos
<cryptic^zazeem> woops sorry didnt know it amsgs other servers
<dato> or some multimedia pics
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gourdin!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<cryptic^zazeem> is there a way to get icensemble audio to mix?
<unio> dato: do you know html?
<HanzZ> stray_77: ask the user......
<cryptic^zazeem> it steals my game sound when it is used for mic
<dato> yes
<eobanb> dato, please see the links above.
<unio> CTRL + U (views the source in firefox), and check to see what the file extensions are for the multimedia that isn't playing.
<HanzZ> stray_77: imho isn't good, when user install on /dev/sda and ubuntu rewrites MBR on /dev/hda...
<dato> they are .swf
<dato> eobanb,
* mode/#ubuntu [+b packets!*@cpe-024-163-*.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<nalioth> hi lilo
<stray_77> hanzz, you can always restore your mbr and reinstall grub anywhere you like.
<eobanb> ahoy lilo.
<haasteem> hi, i've been having problems with my sounds, and now it has (finally) become clear that the soundcard files were not installed, i.e. i miss a whole lot of stuff in /dev/snd (only timer is there). how or why could this have happened during an upgrade?... all the modules are loaded by the way
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<unio> dato: you need a flash player then =)
<eobanb> dato, the wiki link that ubotu said will help you with flash
<dato> ok
<dato> thanks mans
* mode/#ubuntu [+b spacefinn!*@*.rh.ncsu.edu!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<sethk> HanzZ, that's foolish.  there is only one mbr that matters, the one on /dev/hda
<Aagni> dato: try this link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thekorn!*@89.182.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<elubie> Hi! I need some noob help. I have a new widescreen monitor and I need to change screen resolution. The one I need is not shown in the system->settings...
<eobanb> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aagni> dato: on the same page you should be able to find other stuff like installing support for wmv and other formats
<stray_77> hanzz, what bootloader do you want to use?
<eobanb> elubie, see that link.
<elubie> eobannb: thks, checking the link
<Corporal_Dirge> elubie, is it listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<HanzZ> starkruzr: grub.. but on /dev/sda by default:)
<stray_77> but then it wont boot
<BSG75> hiya, setting up my wife's laptop so this is one of those things that just need to work... what works better for browsing the web .. totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin  or mozilla-mplayer .. any help will be much appreciated :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<sethk> HanzZ, that makes no sense at all
<sethk> HanzZ, by that logic, if you install ubuntu on /dev/hdb1 you would use the mbr on /dev/hdb
<Aagni> BSG75: the one with FF
<sethk> HanzZ, which is obvious nonsense.  such an idea about sda is equally obviously nonsense
<stray_77> you would need an app like bootpart to add your grub boot partition to ntldr's boot.ini
<wasabi> You'd put the MBR on whichever hard drive your Bios expects it on.
<unio> sorry, didn't realise closing Terminal would close x-chat too heh (i ran xchat-gnome from Terminal >_<)
<wasabi> Usually the first one in the system.
<wasabi> Regardless of where grub's install files or Ubuntu are.
<sethk> wasabi, right, exactly
<sethk> wasabi, and the fact that someone chooses sda as the ubuntu root partition drive changes nothing
<_Cartman_> I have a Smart Link modem on my laptop. How can I make it work? (I do not have Internet on Ubuntu)
<Marex> HanzZ, here?
<Marex> hi all
<BSG75> btw, thanks to whoever thought of having the alternate livecd.. my laptop couldn't install from the normal cd
<three> is anyone here using Gaim 2.0 Beta 3?
* willys_fueguino asks: Someone one knows where can I find the winmodem HSP56 MR driver??
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to monitor a 3ware sata raid card?
<HanzZ> sethk: it's another situation... whet you install ubuntu on /dev/sda, then bootloader will be on /dev/hda......
<wasabi> DigitalNinja: With 3wares software, yes.
<HanzZ> sethk: by default...
<justin_> Hello, I am curious what filesystem Ubuntu/xubuntu - uses by default?
<DigitalNinja> wasabi: How do I get that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b krazykit!*@140.141.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<HanzZ> sethk: and this is wrong i think...
<wasabi> DigitalNinja: One would assume from 3ware.
<sethk> HanzZ, no, it isn't wrong
<sethk> HanzZ, what you don't understand is that it is _not_ a different situation.
* unio is eating lunch
<three> justin: what were you wnting to know
<DigitalNinja> wasabi: I know that much but I couldn't find it on their website
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having problem with the battery running time with thinkpad r52. it looks like it does not go for more than 1.5 hours, although the laptop is fairly new. Is there something that I should do in dapper?
<sethk> HanzZ, the only  mbr that matters is the one the bios uses to boot the machine.
<wasabi> DigitalNinja: it's under their software/drivers section.
<DigitalNinja> wasabi: Thanks
<justin_> three: What is the default filesystem that Ubuntu uses ? - EXT3?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know if there's a chat client that allows you to message IP addresses?
<wasabi> Service ANd Support > Software
<Marex> sethk, you can point bios to boot whereever you want
<sethk> HanzZ, it makes no difference which piece of hardware you happen to choose to put anything on, be it linux or ubuntu or any other o/s
<BSG75>  totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<BSG75> E: Broken packages .. anyone know howto resolve this?
<three> justin: yeah it uses ext3
<sethk> Marex, that depends.  in general, that's not a true statement.
<rancidpickles> MrKeuner, make sure laptop-mode-tools is enabled
<sethk> Marex, some bios have the ability to choose some, but _not_ all, devices to boot.
<ndee> hello there, is there something like spotlight from mac osx for ubuntu?
<justin_> Alright
<_Cartman_> does stand by and hibernation work on Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard (I want to buy that motherboard)?
<wasabi> ndee: Beagle.
<ndee> wasabi: cool, thx
<Marex> sethk, but it's not ok to overwrite mbr on wrong disk
<sethk> Marex, it's not the wrong disk
<sethk> Marex, it's the right disk
<Marex> hda != sda
<sethk> Marex, I didn't say it was
<sethk> Marex, I said sda is the wrong disk for installing the mbr, and hda is the correct disk for installing the mbr
<Marex> sethk, if HanzZ is instaling system on sda and installer overwrites bootlaoder on hda than it's not ok
* stefg reminds that the M in mbr stands for /Master/
<Marex> sethk, and what if there is no hda?
<sethk> Marex, there is no difference in installing the mbr on hda after an install to hdb, or installing mbr to hda after an install to sda
<sethk> Marex, you can choose not to install the bootloader.  but if you install it, there is only one place for it to go.
<sethk> Marex, if the machine boots from sda, then sda is the correct disk.
<Marex> sethk, that machine does
<sethk> Marex, the point is that there is a default boot device, and that is the place to install onto the mbr.
<Marex> sethk, then why is it written to hda?
<Marex> isnt it a bit stupid?
<sethk> Marex, because hda is the default boot device
<wasabi> This argument is stupid now.
<sethk> Marex, no, it's the correct thing to do.
<MrKeuner> rancidpickles/ it is installed. Does that mean that it is already enabled?
<pepsi> what makes some programs look different than others? is it because they use gtk1 or something? they look darker and blockier and just "older" in general
<BSG75> anyone installed the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and know how to resolve the dependancy?
<Marex> sethk, if you can boot from sda then why do you want to put bootloader on hda?
<sethk> if it weren't the correct thing to do, then nobody would object to doing it.  :)
<wasabi> pepsi: What programs?
<Marex> sethk, what if there is no hda?
<argument> wasabi, i am most certainly not retarded!
<sethk> Marex, because it is the _default_ boot device
<argument> :P
<wasabi> argument: hahaha. nice name.
<pepsi> wasabi, im using gnucash right now, but ive seen other programs that do it too
<sethk> Marex, the correct place is the _default_ boot device
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Marex> correct place is sda
<Marex> sethk,
<stray_77> who wants to go into the bios every time you wanna boot into your other os?
<sethk> Marex, no
<wasabi> pepsi: gnucash uses gtk1, yes.
<Marex> sda is default boot device
<BSG75> pepsi: that's the joy of using gnome .. even though it has gotten a LOT better in standardizing it's looks
<Marex> sethk, ^
<pepsi> is there any way to customize how gtk1 stuff looks?
<sethk> Marex, I've not seen a box with both hda and sda where sda is the default boot device.
<wasabi> pepsi: sure, but it won't look much better.
<sethk> Marex, and I'm skeptical whether any such thing exists.
<rancidpickles> MrKeuner ...check /etc/laptop-mode/laptopmode.conf and change the settings to activate it
<Marex> sethk, wanna visit me? :)
<pepsi> for the most part, i just want to make the fonts smaller
<Malachi> What's a good CD label maker for linux?
<BSG75> pepsi: what wasabi said :)
<sethk> Marex, only if you pay the carfare  :)
<Marex> sethk, I have box - sata hdd and guess how kernel handles this stuff :)
<HanzZ> sethk: my /dev/hda has 500MB and /dev/sda 80GB... where can i install ubuntu?
<Marex> sethk, hda = cdrom
<BSG75> anyone?? come on guys .. I have to get this done before my wife find out I broke her laptop :-P
<jenda> sethk, Marex, how about Marex invites me for dinner and i testify? ;) Can't be too far.
<pepsi> how can i change the default font size it uses?
<sethk> HanzZ, you can install anywhere you like
<argument> what group do i set to allow apache to access my folders/files? apache? apache2? www-data? www?
<sethk> HanzZ, that has nothing to do with which boot sector should be modified
<Marex> jenda, hehe ;)
<tepus6> can i set a web page as the background in ubuntu?
<stefg> !info gtk-theme-switch
<ubotu> gtk-theme-switch: GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 144 kB
<sethk> Marex, if hda is a cdrom then nothing will be written to hda anyway.
<bbrazil> argument: www-data, but usually you'd just leave it world-readable
<Marex> sethk, and I have sata disk from which I normally boot
<Marex> sda
<argument> bbrazil, ummm, no 777 is evil
<Marex> sethk, (I'm on debian)
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<squidgy> Hi.  I have an HP laptop, and the function key combo that's supposed to direct output to an external monitor (Fn+F4) doesn't have any effect.  Is there a way to do this manually from the console?
<argument> bbrazil, i'm talking write perms tho
<bbrazil> argument: world-readable, not world-writable
<Marex> sethk, then ... hda as default device is really bad idea
<pepsi> stefg, thanks
<zoidberg> i'm running Ubuntu Badger on a G3 Powerbook 333mhz 64 mbram with the FLUXBOX window manager
<Marex> HanzZ, hmm ... hehe ... my palmz71 boots from something like sda too :D
<bbrazil> argument: to be honset, when a webser is involved there isn't much different between 777 and 775
<sethk> Marex, if the installer is going to have a default not based on device type, the vast majority of times hda will be the correct choice.  and you can, of course, override this.
<jenda> HanzZ, Marex Czech #ubuntu takeover today? Why didn't anyone tell me? </ot>
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mirzapirza!*@c83-249-*.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<zoidberg> i was wondering if i should upgrade to dapper on this machine?
<sethk> zoidberg, no
<stray_77> marex, comon now, we both know you cant write a mbr to your cdrom during an install
<sethk> zoidberg, if you are wondering, then no
<zoidberg> why is that sethk
<sethk> zoidberg, it's still somewhat brittle.  wait a few more weeks
<Marex> sethk, what about many ppl with sata drives ... they're still called sda by kernel
<Marex> stray_77, I know that too
<zoidberg> dapper?
<zoidberg> its been out for several months now hasnt it?
<eobanb> sethk, what are you talking about
<zoidberg> or do u mean for powerpc?
<Marex> stray_77, I just say that hda as default device is pretty bad choice
<argument> *what*!!!? chgrp www-data templates_c/ ... chgrp: changing group of `templates_c/': Operation not permitted
<Marex> or ... hda as device with bootloader
<argument> wtf?
<sethk> zoidberg,  it always amazes me that, after several hours of person after person having upgrade problems, everyone is surprised by advice to not upgrade yet.
<argument> i am the owner and group of the folder currently, why can't i change the group?
<Marex> stray_77, you can install on anything you want ... and if your bios supports it you can boot from it
<eobanb> sethk, i believe you are confusing dapper and edgy
<Marex> hda and sda are most common today
<bbrazil> argument: you have to be a member of a group to change a file to that group
<sethk> eobanb, no, not at all
<MrKeuner> Marex/ check super folder properties
<MrKeuner> Marex/ parent folder I mean
<sethk> eobanb, I must have talked to 200 people dapper upgrade problems in the last couple of weeks.
<BSG75> any advice on howto install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin? :)
<squidgy> Does anyone know how to manually direct output to an external monitor on a laptop?  The only way to do it now is to restart X with the monitor plugged in.
<sethk> eobanb, for a production system, it is absolutely too early.  for playing around, it's ok
<argument> bbrazil, ahhhh
<argument> groupadd -a or something right?
<Marex> MrKeuner, how do you mean?
<bbrazil> argument: useradd user group iirc
<stray_77> squidgy, either that or some mysterious key combo to activate it
<bbrazil> argument: if it's a one off, just use sudo+chgrp
<eobanb> sethk, i doubt a 333 MHz machine with 64 MB of RAM is being used for production of anything really
<Corporal_Dirge> squidgy, set it up in xorg.conf
<sethk> groupadd is to add a new group to the system
<flo__> can someone help me install vmware-olayer? apt-get install gives me thiss error dpkg: errore processando /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.1-4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sethk> eobanb, by production we mean deployed in a critical area, not what you apparently assumed.
<zoidberg> you're right eobanb
<bbrazil> argument: *adduser
<three> BSG75: ive never installed that one, but I know the Mplayer one works very well, the easiest wy I think to get it is to get Automtix (getautomatix.com)
<MrKeuner> Marex/ nevermind I was aiming someone else
<argument> derm... useradd user group didn't work
<linkslice> how do i burn an iso with cdrecord?
<Marex> MrKeuner, np :)
<sethk> eobanb, besides, I have many production boxes with even less capability than that
<bbrazil> linkslice: cdrecord -v file.iso
<zoidberg> sethk, the reason i was asking if i could upgrade to dapper is because some other troubleshooting i want to avoid since i'm on badger
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know of an app or anything that would allow messaging to an IP outside a LAN
<Marex> sethk, have I proofed you that hda is not right place where to put bootloader in 100% of cases?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: what are you trying to do?
<eobanb> zoidberg, just for further reference, the shorter name is usually breezy, not badger
<sethk> zoidberg, if you know that there is a reason that requires an upgrade, that's different.
<sethk> Marex, no.
<squidgy> stray_77: the labeled one (blue Fn key + F4) doesn't work.  Corporal_Dirge: I'd like to be able to toggle output with a script or, preferably, a keypress.  I'm happy to edit xorg.conf if you can give me some hints on what to add.
<sethk> Marex, if there is going to be a default, and it is not going to be based on the type of device connected to hda, then hda is the correct default.
<zoidberg> so what should i do guys...upgrade or not?
<Marex> isnt it better to let user select that?
<Corporal_Dirge> squidgy, there's a way to set up bioskeys in xorg, but there's issues.
<eobanb> zoidberg, i'd say that just upgrading for the sake of upgrading is silly, but if there's some feature or additional hardware support that you'd like or need that's in dapper, and if you have a bit of free time to play around with it to fix small problems, then by all means upgrade
<Marex> sethk,
<argument> ok how do I *remove* myself from a group?
<argument> bbrazil, adduser was it
<sethk> Marex, you are saying there shouldn't be a default?  I think many newbies would complain about that.
<sethk> argument, usermod
<zoidberg> alright then
<FarrisG> Is there a way to tell exactly what resource(s) is/are the source of iowait?
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, I have someone trying to access me in ftp, I have the IP, but no way to contact them. Also, I've needed somthing like this for a while.
<sethk> argument, you can edit /etc/group, but that's not the "right" way
<zoidberg> i will download the packages i need to make this mahcine do what i want
<argument> sethk, yes i know
<zoidberg> so i wont upgrade
<Marex> sethk, hmm ... you can let users select ...
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: do you want to setup an ftp server?
<Marex> sethk, hda by default seems stupid to me cuz it can overwrite bootloader you dont want to be overwritten
<sethk> argument, I thought you were asking.
<Marex> sethk, maybe some selection should be there
<sethk> Marex, no.  either the bootloader is on hda, in which case it is CORRECT, or ...
<squidgy> Corporal_Dirge:  On my last HP laptop, they worked fine, but here no dice.  I'm willing to try it just to see if I can get it to work, understanding it may be flakey.  I'll google for bioskeys.  Any other hints?
<FantasticFoo> can anybody PLEASE tell me how to restore my system to an earlier state?
<argument> sethk, you did say two things, i was only responding to the second
<sethk> Marex, and selection IS there.  there is a default, but you can override it
<FantasticFoo> e.g., a working state
<sethk> argument, ok
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, No, I have an FTP. But need a way to contact people via IP
<eobanb> FantasticFoo, what's the issue?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: just use the IP in place of a hostname
<bruenig> FantasticFoo, that is not an easy here is what you do explanation, you likely need to give what you want to restore
<Marex> sethk, how many new users will find that out before their bootloader will be overwritten ;)
<bruenig> as in what app or what configuration etc.
<argument> sethk, so what's the right way to remove a user from a group?
<sethk> Marex, every one who's bootloader should not be overwritten, because that is nobody
<Marex> sethk, ... or they wont manage to make that even boot
<sethk> argument, usermod
<bbrazil> Marex: this discussion is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<argument> sethk, yes i already read man usermod, the only option it has is a group list with -G
<three> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Corporal_Dirge> squidgy, I'm trying to get my second moritor to work as well. (Compaq/HP) There's people trying it, but not full support yet.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ^Anna^ThaKILLA!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<Marex> bbrazil, well I went here just to support HanzZ in battle :P
<sethk> argument, right, so?
<Polygon89> hello, i have a question, im wanting to download this torrent: http://torrents.vugames.com/fearcomb...07.exe.torrent but it keeps timing out, and it says on the site that there are ppl seeding/downloading. why can't i download this torrent?
<argument> sethk, i just want to remove myself from a specific group not go look for all the groups i'm in so that i can retype them in
<FantasticFoo> eobanb: it got f***'ed up after i tried to install compiz (a stupid idea, trying to mess with beta junk)... i get a kernel panic every startup
<argument> that's retarded
<Marex> sethk, this really is loss of time :)
<Marex> sethk, I'll go finish camera driver ...bye
<sethk> argument, I'm sorry you don't want to type it, but that's what you do.
<sethk> Marex, bye
<sethk> Marex, sorry you were wrong about it.  :)
<argument> sethk, well that's retarded
<bruenig> Polygon89, that link doesn't even download a torrent for me I get a 404
<argument> i'll just edit /etc/group in that case
<sethk> argument, write a better utility, then
<FantasticFoo> i dunno why i even bothered with that compiz crap... i'm so mad at myself
<argument> sethk, no i'll just edit /etc/group
<Aagni> hi .. whats the best torrent software for Gnome?
<sethk> argument, ok, your funeral
<Marex> sethk, you just cant take your fault ... but I understand you, dont worry
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, ip instead of hostname for what?
<bbrazil> Aagni: use 'vigr' for that for proper locking
<Polygon89> sorry, i was copying from my post in ubuntu forums, it shortens the name, here is the real link: http://torrents.vugames.com/fearcombat_en_107.exe.torrent
<argument> sethk, ummm i doubt it
<bruenig> Aagni, depends on your definition of best. azureus has the most features but is a resource hog. I use utorrent with wine
<apo`> Hi
<zoidberg> guys what is the name of that DVD player
<Aagni> vigr?
<zoidberg> oogle
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> how do u spell it
<tepus6> hi i recently installed compiz... im following a tutorial to set it up... it says to use gconf-editor apps > compiz... but it isnt there... any ideas?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: where you would normally put a hostname, just put in the IP of the remote system
<sethk> Marex, I'll talk to you about this on PM, if you really want to understand the situation
<Aagni> bruenig: that sounds like a great idea
<squidgy> Corporal_Dirge:  I think maybe what I'm trying to do is even simpler.  I just want to be able to switch from the built-in LCD to using an external monitor (a projector, actually, for a class I teach).  So, no need to have both going at once or anything fancy like that.
<HanzZ> sethk: what about this ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497
<argument> sethk, any distro where I can seriously fubar something by doing a standard edit to /etc/group is not worth my time
<bruenig> Polygon89, it is something on your end works for me
<Aagni> bruenig: i have never used wine+utorrent
<Marex> sethk, you can eg join #0verkill
<Polygon89> darn it.
<HanzZ> sethk: this is normal?
<Aagni> what do i need to make that happen?
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, I don't think you understand what I'm doing. Say all I have is an IP address, how do I contact them?
<sethk> HanzZ, what about it?  I don't believe it's correct.  you do.
<Polygon89> all torrents work except ones from that site, drat.
<argument> sethk, assuming of course i didn't make a *mistake* or typo while editing that is
<acojlo> easy way to change the color of menus?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: ftp 1.2.3.4
<sethk> argument, hopefully
<Marex> sethk, #0verkill ... HanzZ is there too
<sethk> HanzZ, yes
<HanzZ> sethk: sry :)
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, without FTP
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: what protocol do you intend to use?
<wasabi> argument: Tools like vigr exist for a reason. A program that reads /etc/group and gets invalid information could have unexpected outcomes. ;)
<bruenig> Aagni, this guide takes you through the installation and configuration of wine and utorrent. All that I would add is that when you run utorrent. Go to Options>Preferences>General and uncheck all the system tray stuff as that is buggy.
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, That's what I'm asking. Is there applications that allow direct IP input?
<bruenig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<blocky> tar has failed me
<blocky> File size limit exceeded
<argument> wasabi, as I said before... not worth my time
<wasabi> argument: Not quite sure what you mean.
<Aagni> bruenig: which guide?
<argument> wasabi, then forget about it
<zparta> hey is there any tool that let me scan for wireless networks with ubuntu ?
<bruenig> that url
<bruenig> I meant to put it in the original post and forgot so I had to put it on another line
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: that's pretty advanced stuff. Look into tap devices, I think they allow bidirectional communication. Also raw sockets
<squidgy> zparta: kismet
<tepus6> hi i recently installed compiz... im following a tutorial to set it up... it says to use gconf-editor apps > compiz... but it isnt there... any ideas?
<zparta> squidgy: is is in with base install ?
<Malachi> What's a good CD label make for Linux?
<bruenig> Aagni, this guide, sorry for the confusion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<squidgy> zparta:  no, I think it's in the universe or multiverse repository.
<Aagni> bruenig: thats ok :) checking..
<FantasticFoo> i really don't wanna have to reinstall linux... the error was something along the lines of "unable to mount blahblahblah"
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, Basically, I'm looking for something that people that are common to the net would use to contact each other via IP addresses. AIM, Yahoo, etc, all use SN. I'd like direct contact.
<wasabi> argument: I'm not sure of any nix system with a /etc/group that functions any differently.
<FantasticFoo> i can't get to a command line... maybe something i should do from a live cd?
<bruenig> FantasticFoo, the blahblahblah is probably important
<blocky> is there a way to have tar break its output into multiple files?
<Entity> do we discuss about edgy in another channel?
<bruenig> FantasticFoo, you could use the live cd to fix mount problems but first figure out the blahblahblah
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: for simple chat there's old fashioned 'talk'
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: yeah, but it's hard to get, the error flashes so fast
<Corporal_Dirge> talk?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: 2 party IRC kinda
<derrickh> does anyone know of a program that will burn/rip ISOs for DVDs?
<kads> my javac command doesn't make a class file from a java file
<flo__> can someone help me install vmware-olayer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21229
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: hmm.. it's actually something like "unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0"
<shinobi2> iwlist shows me a hotspot, how do i connect to this hotspot?
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: you'd probably be better off setting up an irc server
<Entity> Is it normal that linux-dri-modules-common is not in Edgy repos???
<Corporal_Dirge> But then they'd have to connect, etc.
<bruenig> FantasticFoo, oh, that doesn't look good at all
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: uhoh. that's great...
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, I'm suprised there isn't anything out there for this.
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: I'm not sure you've thought this all the way through
<bruenig> I was hoping it was something to do with fstab, that looks more like a boot problem
<kads> my javac command doesn't make a class file from a java file
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: well the error most likely happened when i tried to update packages with some weird unofficial deb repository
<zoidberg> guys what is the name of that good DVD player...OGLE?
<acon> There has to be at least one half way decent RSS reader for linux. The question is which one.
<stefg> VLC :-)
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: is there any way to "downgrade" all of my packages to the official ubuntu versions?
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, Sure I have. Why does everyone have to connect to 3rd party servers to chat?
<Corporal_Dirge> bbrazil, there should be a way to punch in an IP address and chat with someone.
<bruenig> fantasticfoo, are you saying you can't get into ubuntu as in it wont let you boot?
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, there is this thing called IRC you may want to look at.
* unio 's back
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: correct.
<bbrazil> Corporal_Dirge: that'd be talk. Or possibly jabber
<buntu418> how to change default media player from rhythmbox to amarok ...so tht i can open it using my multimedia keyboard
<sethk> bbrazil, telnet also
<buntu418> plsss
<buntu418> help me out
<bruenig> FantasticFoo, that is beyond my knowledge however I will tell you that the problem if fixable likely resides in the /boot directory
<bbrazil> sethk: requires a server though
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, You do realize that we're connected through another server right?
<SpComb> netcat!
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, of course.  there is a good reason for that
<FantasticFoo> bruenig: hmm... i see. well thanks for trying to help...
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, it's called DCC
<Serfalyx> blocky: You can split the tar file up after the fact with the 'split' command - will that work for you?
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, or IM
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, go get AIM or something
<Serfalyx> Woah, that was late.
<shawnr_> sethk, there are a few options for java sdk... any one over the other?
<sethk> shawnr_, as far as I recall I use the defaults, but if you want to ask specifically about an option, then ask
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, I have AIM, does it allow direct IP input?
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, ummm, *why* would you need or want that?
<Choclo> hey guys... where is the grub.conf file in ubuntu? I need to change a few boot paramenters...
<kads> my javac command doesn't make a class file from a java file
<sethk> choclo  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<argument> kads, sounds like a question for #java
<sethk> choclo   grub.conf is an optional symbolic link
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, Lots of reasons. I've been around long enough to have had the need several times.
<shawnr_> sethk, well there is the BlackDown one
<Choclo> thanks sethk!
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, good, so give me a few of those reasons.
<sethk> shawnr_, and what other?
<sethk> shawnr_, the one on sun's java.sun.com is also the blackdown one.
<shawnr_> sethk, free-java-sdk
<shawnr_> ahh
<sethk> shawnr_, haven't used that one.
<gilianima> How to chown a symbolic link ?
<shawnr_> so i guess the blackdown would be fine
<tepus6> ok... i installed the nvidia driver.. i set xorg to use it.. when i restarted gnome it locked up (whole system) what my be the root of this?
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, One example is that a person that had been trying to connect to your FTP is no longer connected, you want to contact via IP.
<buntu418> anybody using a creative midi keyboard with full function
<kads> <argument> for some reason i can't join the channel
<shawnr_> sethk, now the blackdown sdk, wants to install the blackdown jre. but i already have jre
<Lenny1729> hi there
<sethk> gilianima, same as any other file
<AnI> i have trouble installing samba in xubuntu can anyone help?
<Choclo> damn nvraid.... I hate it! :P
<Choclo> *rant off
<gilianima> sethk: it doesn't work, even using sudo
<sethk> shawnr_, I always install the jre that comes with the sdk.  one less opportunity to get things out of sync
<Lenny1729> has anyone tried to install sightspeed on ubuntu?
<sethk> gilianima, I just did one, to check myself, and it works fine
<linux_manju> babo: hmmm but i dont wanna compile my kernel..
<sethk> gilianima, you are talking about a symbolic link, right, not a hard link?
<Gassed> How do I install a second mouse
<shawnr_> sethk, do i have to uninstall java again before i install this version? i just don't want my firefox java plugins to get screwed up
<bruenig> Gassed, I would plug it in and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, ummm, you want to contact them or they want to contact you? and wouldn't that require that *everyone* install your little "chat" software? and couldn't that easily become a security vulnerability just like any other daemon/listening process
<tepus6> ok... i installed the nvidia driver.. i set xorg to use it.. when i restarted gnome it locked up (whole system) what my be the root of this?
<gilianima> sethk: yes, right, a symbolic link on a drawer
<sethk> shawnr_, these shouldn't affect your browser.  that said, I have not done this exact sequence ... so I can't say 100% that it won't have a problem.
<argument> tepus6, what card do you have? is it old?
<sethk> gilianima, a drawer?  there is no such thing as a drawer, at least not in the file system
<bruenig> gilianima, do you mean a launcher on the panel?
<argument> tepus6, have you checked the error logs or the output of X as it tries to start?
<ph0bik> I recently screwed up some of the fonts in many of my gnome apps, such as gpdf, bleep media player, azereus and several other apps the fonts show up as unreadable boxes like its a foriegn language.  But most other apps are fine, anyone know how I can repair that?
<blocky> argh i killed x accidentally
<bruenig> as those aren't really symbolic links or at least I would call it that
<Gassed> bruenig: What shall I do about the other questions, like  Attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<gilianima> sethk: i mean a directory
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, Yes, I'm asking if there's a chat app that allows direct IP input. You've just described what I've described to the channel already. OSS the damn app, but there has to be something.
<bruenig> Gassed, accept defaults
<sethk> gilianima, it's a sym link to a directory?  I'll make one of those and try to chown it
<blocky> I'm trying to back up my home directory in a tar file to a samba share and its stopping at 2gb
<blocky> does anyone know why?
<shawnr_> sethk, there is a package 'javacc' in synaptic! lol lemme try
<argument> Corporal_Dirge... why not mod X-Chat to use an ip for DCC ?
<Brocolis> hi, i can't sync my palm, somebody can help me?
<sethk> gilianima, works there also.
<mc_> how do i turn ubuntu into xubuntu? (already installed xfce4)
<mc_> do i just have to set xfce4 as the default window manager?
<sethk> gilianima, I'm doing it as root, not with sudo.  I'll check with sudo.
<nalioth> mc_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tuxtux> ciao
<tepus6> argument, i have a nvidia geforce 5200 256mb
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, my initial guess is "no" because i really don't think you've got a very good reason to do what you're doing... at least not that i can see based on what you've described to me so far
<AnI> problem installing samba can anyone help
<aLPHa_LeaK> mc_: install the package xubuntu-desktop
<Gassed> bruenig: There's nothing about a serial mouse, it's all PS/2.
<bruenig> mc_ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
<mc_> nalioth: aLPHa_LeaK bruenig thank you!
<sethk> gilianima, works with sudo also
<PhUrl>  how can i calm apt down about packages i imported from debian into ubuntu, it want a specifc version of the compiler. but i dont need it. so i want to tell apt to stop complaining. how can i do that? please? :)
<bruenig> Gassed, my idea didn't work then
<argument> tepus6, have you googled for information about your card with ubuntu?
<sethk> gilianima, are you sure you are interpreting what you see correctly?
<bruenig> Gassed, looks like you are going to need to edit the xorg.conf file
<itsmorefun> hello
<Malachi> What's a good CD label make for Linux?
<nalioth> PhUrl: you should be careful and check that you can remove all those debian pkgs without breaking your system
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, There's a good reason that people may want to chat without having to connect to a common server.
<argument> Malachi, The GIMP
<itsmorefun> how can i remove "Return-Path: <www-data" in mail send by postfix ?
<Choclo> has anyone been able to install ubuntu in a a8n-sli mobo? or the nvraid?
<Gassed> bruenig: Every one tells me to edit these files but dont tell me how or what to edit
<nalioth> PhUrl: mixing debian debs and ubuntu debs will cause your system to fail
<Malachi> argument: Similar to Nero or Avery
<rekrutacja> hi all do you know easy to use tool for encoding-decoding audio files? i have collection of mp3 and ogg music, but my new phone (moto slvr) seems to accept only mp3 with max. 128kbps...
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, what you're saying is that you want a standalone DCC app
<bruenig> Gassed, I am not familiar with xorg.conf enough to add a new mouse. Someone else in here may be
<gilianima> sethk: sudo chown gilles:gilles caroline (gilles is the user, caroline is the symbolic link)
<chab> anyone know a good gameboy emulator?
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, so go make it! or google
<dr_willis> Gassed,  thats when reading and researching come in handy. :)
<bruenig> !info gngb
<ubotu> gngb: GameBoy Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 20040115-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 368 kB
<gilianima> sethk: ls -l says it still belongs to root
<sethk> gilianima, and, why do you think it fails?
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, Say some script kiddie has been scanning my ports and I want to send a message to that IP "Stop it you little butt monkey"
<gilianima> sethk: I don't know
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, since DCC is already part of basically every IRC client in existence i think is the reason that most people haven't cared about what you want
<sethk> gilianima, it works for me, here.  I created a new link, then did sudo chown root linkname    and it works
<chab> bruenig: i believe i said good ;)
<scriptz> how do i take a screen shot?
<itsmorefun> how can i remove "Return-Path: <www-data" in mail send by postfix ?
<zoidberg> guys i just downloaded OGLE DVD PLAYER
<bruenig> chab, write one
<Gassed> dr_willis: Thats what a Ubuntu support channel is for :)
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, ummm... now *that* is retarded... *and* he would have to have the software installed to be able to GET that message in the first place
<leak> hi, i've reinstalled ubuntu now for 99th time :/ would anyone mind helping me installing ATI drivers? i can give ssh access because i'm really out of ideas and can't find the reason why it fails every time. thx
<tepus6> argument,  ive looked... there dont seem to be any similar problems like this.. but my card was made by a third party just using the nvidia chipset
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, so if he doesn't install your little chat app you're screwed... and besides, doing that is just stupid
<Aagni> bruenig: hi, i managed to install, config wine and got utorrent working as well
<zoidberg> and when i run it it says CSS Library not found and crashes when i try to play a DVD
<zoidberg> ?
<sethk> gilianima, it is working for me, all different combinations.
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, don't send him messages about "butt monkeys" that'll just make him want to hack you more... log his IP and report him to the fucking FBI or something yo
<Gassed> last three times I tried editing xorg.conf X wouldnt start
<technel> I am using gterm -- is it possible to have a bash script that opens up more tabs and runs commands?
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, Yup, people have AIM, Yahoo, IRC, etc. I'm wondering if there's a popular or common app that allows IP input.
<Aagni> bruenig: but for some reason my disk makes a lot of noise when i run utorrent ..
<ompaul> !langauge
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, NO!!!! dammit kid... write your own standalone DCC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ph0bik> I recently found that many of my apps have unreadable fonts not sure what I did, gpdf, azerus, bleep and several others have boxes for letters.  But my font settings in gnome are right and most apps such as xchat are fine, any help?
<bruenig> Aagni, go to system>administration>system monitor and see what kind of resource use it is taking up I have had some people complain that it goes to 100% cpu but I have never experienced that
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, every domain has a default email address for such complaints, and that's what you are supposed to use.  If you do anything else, then technically _you_ become guilty of hacking
<argument> sethk++
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, which may be dumb, but is true
<Corporal_Dirge> argument, Having only 1 app that isn't commonly adopted isn't really a good way to chat.
<ompaul> Corporal_Dirge, mostly they are viruses that are attacking you
<jrib> gilianima: you need to use -h
<argument> Corporal_Dirge, my advice: give up and go do real work
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, it was another example.
* argument goes to do some real work
<Corporal_Dirge> ompaul, it was another example.
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, I do understand what you are saying.  If there were enough call for it, though, I suspect it would exist, since it is a trivial enough thing to code.
<zoidberg> guys ineed some help
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unio> zoidberg: elaborate please?
<zoidberg> do i need some CSS library codecs to play DVDs using OGLE
<zoidberg> ?
<unio> O_o
<jrib> !dvd > zoidberg
<Gassed> Does anybody know how to install a second mouse (9-pin serial) to Ubuntu???
<mc_> is there a special xubuntu rep?
<bruenig> mc_ they are all the same
<encrypt-> Hello all, can anyone help me set up ubuntu to act as a wireless router?
<leak> would anyone mind logging to my comp through ssh and trying to install ATI drivers? i've failed for 100th time
<sethk> Gassed, second, with what as first?
<Gassed> sethk: A USB one
<gilianima> jrib, sethk: ok, it works with -h
<mc_> bruenig: well kubuntu has some newer kde builds i think
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, Well, I'm not looking for only something that would allow direct IP input, even being able to check the IP for other chat applications (AIM, Yahoo, ICQ) and then messge those clients should they have it.
<bruenig> mc_, they have the same repos. I am almost certain
<poningru> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sethk> gilianima, you must have a link to a link, then
<mc_> bruenig: alright,ty!
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, it would, as I say, be trivial to code.
<witless> hi. is there a utility that will  a) rip a CD to a single lossless file with all the track timing etc maintained, and  b) rip individual tracks (with tag lookup) from that file?
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, But currently you have to know the sn and connect to the main AIM/ICQ/Yahoo server
<sethk> witless, tracks, yes.  I don't know of one that will rip the entire cd (talking an audio cd now)
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, I'm only good at java and don't know how those chat apps work.
<Gassed> Does anybody know how to install a second mouse (9-pin serial) to Ubuntu -- First mouse is a USB one
<witless> sethk: i wrote a script that did it using jack but the track info lookup no longer works  :-(
<kingrayray> hi guys
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, it's fairly simple network programming.  You would have to define a well known socket number for a machine to listen on for such requests
<barrree> how to set default music player?
<kingrayray> quick Q.. how do i get rhythmbox to read mp3s?
<jrib> !mp3 > kingrayray
<kingrayray> thanks
<sethk> witless, yes, I don't know a way around that, and I doubt there is one.
<witless> ok, thx
<bruenig> barrree, gnome does a very poor job allowing for the selection of default apps
<bruenig> imo
<vdm> Could someone tell me how i can configure the network etc postinstall on ubuntu-server?
<zoidberg> guys what is the location of the sources.list?
<zoidberg> ?
<justin_> I am curious, is Linux on EXT3 (Ubuntu) still susceptible to the hardcrash mount failures that EXT2 had?, I remember a power outage on EXT2 and my PC would no longer boot at all --? is this still likely to happen with EXT3?
<lamego> vdm, for the network configuration edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sethk> zoidberg, /etc/apt
<Aagni> justin_: it has happened to me
<lamego> as for the rest it depends on the services you are trying to setup
<linux_manju> zoidberg: /etc/apt/
<barrree> so Im stuck withgxine
<lamego> read the official server guide
<Aagni> justin_: second day of my ubuntu install
<vdm> lamego: that includes routing?
<linux_manju> Where do i set the static routes ??
<lamego> vdm, i believe it includes setting up the gw
<leak> no volounteers :< could anyonone give me a working tutorial on ATI drivers installing? i've already tried the one from the bot in here which responds to "!ati"
<bobovski> hi again. how do I restart dchp?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vdm> lamego: ok, cheers.. ill check the man pages
* bruenig chuckles at his own cleverness
<bobovski> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Aagni> !hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.3-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 232 kB
<lamego> for setting up static routes maybe you have to add a route command to the networking script, if you need spefici routes, but i am not sure, man route :P
<Aagni> is the /proc fs avialable in dapper as well?
<lamego> Aagni, thats a linux fs, standard
<linux_manju> lamego: Thats how it is now.. But I wanted somethig better
<Aagni> lamego: i see
<Aagni> !procfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about procfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_manju> lamego: somethign like /etc/staticroutes in fedora
<vdm> lamego: :) Yeah, need to get this box to forward ip
<Stato> hi
<justin_> Yeah, I better not crash and have another "Kernel" 0x00011010 whatever error :))
<Aagni> how much of a good idea is it to run ones one dns cache?
<Stato> i just installed ubuntu hoary from the shipped cds
<Ademan> ubuntu has no "registry" like windows right? or one that can be modified by any old program right? its only for configuring gnome... right?
<Aagni> i mean ones own dns cache?
<lamego> vdm, port forwarding ? that should be an iptables rule, not routing
<Stato> but, whats the root password?
<ljlolel> Aagni, good question
<technel> I am using gnome-terminal -- is it possible to have a bash script that runs some commands and then opens up more tabs in gnome-terminal?
<lamego> Stato, you received hoary now :P ?
<jrib> !root > Stato
<leak> and btw - does anyone know how to run istanbul under xfce? in gnome it shows an icon in the gnome's bar on the top of screen - the problem is i dont have it in xfce so i can't right click on it and make it start recording
<lamego> technel, don't think so
<Aagni> ljlolel: i have been debating that with mysefl for sometime now
<Stato> lamego, :)
<ljlolel> Aagni, i hear a lot of isps have bad dns
<jrib> Stato: also hoary is now two versions old, you may want to consider upgrading
<vdm> lamego: yep, interfaces are up.. only iptables left.
<jrib> !upgrade > Stato
<vdm> lamego: has been a while since i did that manually :/
<Aagni> ljlolel: I dont see thr basic reason why people do it
<bobovski> ljlolel: I've had dns problems all week with my isp
<technel> lamego, Any suggestions for what I could do? I will be running about 5 different programs that need to run concurrently...
<lamego> Aagni, you shouldn't need a dns cache for your own system, unless your ISP dns really sucks :)
<bobovski> ljlolel: it has caused no end of frustration
<Aagni> lamego: if thats the case, then i dont need to
<lamego> technel, why do you need tabs ? can't they run on the background ?
<Aagni> my ISPs pretty good
<lamego> technel, you can open new terminals, with each command...
<lamego> from the bash script
<bobovski> guess if I restart dhcp, I'll be disconnected?
<Stato> ok ok, so in ubunto the root account its disabled so i cant use it?
<sethk> technel, run gnome-terminal under strace with -o and -ff.  Create a new tab terminal.  Then extract the commands for doing so from the strace output files.
<technel> lamego, Well, that would require "ps aux | grep whatever" and then kill every time I need to restart the process, and that is no good
<jrib> Stato: you use sudo instead
<ljlolel> Aagni, I mean, it's can't be slower to run your own dns, and i doubt bind takes up many resources
<Aagni> and whats the best way to organize ones music?
<Ademan> ubuntu has no "registry" like windows right? or one that can be modified by any old program right? its only for configuring gnome... right?
<ljlolel> it*
<sethk> Stato, no.  it isn't disabled.  ubuntu will not run without a root account
<Aagni> ljlolel: probably, but why do it unless its worth the time
<sethk> Stato, the password is not set.  In most of the install options, the root password is set, but the default desktop option does not set it.
<ljlolel> Aagni, apt-get install bind? time?
<sethk> Stato, you can either set the password, or use sudo
<Aagni> Ademan: not to the best of my knowledge
<Aagni> ljlolel: what about config time?
<ljlolel> Aagni, what is config time
<lamego> technel, well, check the gnome-terminal command line options, eventually there is an option to open on a tab, but it will work the same wat, it will create a new terminal, which is not bound to the parent process
<Stato> jrib, and thats not restrictive in some way, excuse if its a silly doubt but i used to use fedora and slack with root when i needed to make big changes to the system
<ljlolel> Aagni, just edit resolv.conf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Aagni> ljlolel: time required to set it up
<ljlolel> one line?
<lamego> technel, and you can keep track of the open terminal pids, saving the $?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b spacefinn!*@*.rh.ncsu.edu!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bobovski> I'm typing in sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart but it's not working, command not found
<Aagni> ljlolel: i know .. but why do it unless its *absolutely* required
<T> Hi all
<jrib> Stato: no you can do everything with sudo that you could do by loggin in as root.  'sudo -i' will even give you a root prompt if you wish
<ljlolel> to save 10 ms
<T> i i am trying to compile Qt 4 and when i do make i get a error
<PhUrl> i started a autotools repacking of the large scale c++ software dependancy analysis http://rdfintrospector.blogspot.com/2006/08/configuration-tools-part-1-lsc-large.html
<bobovski> what about sudo su -
<ljlolel> :-)
<phobik> I recently found that many of my apps have unreadable fonts not sure what I did, gpdf, azerus, bleep and several others have boxes for letters.  But my font settings in gnome are right and most apps such as xchat are fine, any help?
<T> make[3] : *** [.obj/debug-shared/qobject.o]  Error 1
<lamego> phobik, have you used automatix ?
<sethk> bobovski, sudo su - doesn't make any sense.
<phobik> lamego: yes :(
<Aagni> phobik: try rebuiling your font cache?
<lamego> phobik, so, there is your problem :)
<T> and something with corelib
<phobik> lamego: ok no solution?
<lamego> probably you have selected the ms ttfs fonts install
<Aagni> lamego: i used automatix .. so?
<sethk> Stato, you can set the root password and use it.  there is nothing different about ubuntu compare to slackware or fedora in this respect
<T> make[3] : *** [.obj/debug-shared/qobject.o]  Error 1
<lmosher> Stato, I came from FC about a week ago. You can do 'sudo su -' if you want to. The point of doing it this way (I think) is that you have to enter your pw every time you do something. Which is supposed to make it more safe, but I worry that password entry becomes habit forming and you could make mistakes anyway
<Stato> jrib, ok ,thanks man ill see how this works
<phobik> lamego: yep how do I go about removing?
<bobovski> sethk: try it
<Aagni> lamego: and i selected ms fonts install ..its ok with me
<lamego> Aagni, the last time i did it, i have installed the ms ttf fonts, and a lot of applications got unreadable
<lamego> Aagni, but not with me, and some other people
<Aagni> lamego: thats strange
<Aagni> i am using ms fonts as my defaults
<sethk> bobovski, I didn't say it won't work, I said it makes no sense, and it is inferior to setting the root password and using su normally
<Stato> sethk, ok ill check about that, i have 2 years without using linux .(
<phobik> lamego: cool thanks for the heads up, I will try to remove that package
<lmosher> Stato, but like they've said - it's just a default option. You can set your root pw and such and it will be just like FC if you want. I left it to the default for now - it hasn't really bothered me :)
<Aagni> lamego: i see
<bobovski> sethk: I don't know much about command line stuff, but that gives me a root login
<lamego> Aagni, and the worse, there is no way to uninstall them, at least not automated
<leak> so.. anyone willing to help me installing ATI drivers through SSH? i really dont wanna format/reinstall again which i will have to do if i start doing it on my own once again
<bobovski> sethk: hehe, I had no idea there was another way
<phobik> lamego: your kidding...
<sethk> bobovski, if you subscribe to the "sudo is better" (which I don't), then you shouldn't do that.  If you want to do that, just set the root password.
<lmosher> leak, what card do you have?
<leak> radeon 9000
<sethk> bobovski, the reason that is much worse than setting the root password is that gives everyone root access whether they know the root password or not.
<lamego> phobik, remove does not remove the fonts, at least it did not when i have used, it was some months ago, just if they changed it after :)
<bobovski> sethk: I'm not experienced enought to subscribe to any way yet...other than what has been working heh
<leak> i've followed the link bot gives when writing !ati, but it didn't help me - it was still using mesa
<Stato> sethk, how i can set the root passw?
<bobovski> dittop
<phobik> lamego: well how did you fix it?
<sethk> stato   sudo passwd
<bobovski> er, ditto
<lmosher> Leak, follow this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<lamego> phobik, I decided to reinstall because i was loosing to much time deleting the fonts manually, i mean looking for them
<bobovski> anyone know how to restart dhcp?
<Stato> sethk, thanks :)
<lamego> it was faster to just reinstall, since i keep a /home aside
<lmosher> leak, Pay carefull attention to the "troubleshooting' tip #2 about cards less than a 9500.
<leak> lmosher i'm afraid i've already did i and i'm 100% sure i did everything the way it's written in there
<lamego> since then, I never use automatix, just easyubuntu
<leak> ok thx man.
<lmosher> leak, Did you check that troubleshooting point? Apparently something is borked for cards less than 9500 and they have a link to a .so file you need to install manually
<leak> now i remember that's what i needed to do when i was installing ati on ubuntu for the first time and after several formats i simply forgot on that lib
<leak> i'm sure it's gonna work now, lmosher can u maybe provide me with an answer on my question regarding running istanbul under xfce?
<leak> if you have experience with it
<lmosher> leak, Sorry I've never used instabul and have very limited experience with xfce
<leak> kk, thx anyway and thx alot for help with the drivers
<ompaul> leak, you know there is #xubuntu ?
<leak> didn't know
<zoidberg> alright guys I'm a DUMBASS...can someone help me get the SEVEAS pacakgeages...i think its the CSS library stuff i need....i made the changes to the sources.list....but then when i run apt-get update it says that th epublic key for the website is not available
<zoidberg> ?
<Hellavator> I'm having trouble emptying my trash.  I am getting a message that says ".... cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder" how do I resolve this?
<ompaul> !seveas
<mc_> !easysource > zoidberg
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ompaul> zoidberg, ^^^^^^^
<TokenBad> in hoary how installed tcl?
<Aagni> bobovski: try this: service dhcpd restart
<ompaul> !info tcl hoary
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in hoary
<Aagni> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Hellavator, you may have to do a chown on a parent folder.  how did you get into this situation?
<mirzapirza> i think i just killed a laptop.. put in the ubuntu cd, went for 'verify disk', eventually it was giving me looping IRQ 15 errors, so i shut it down -- and now nothing :X i turn it on, the fan goes turns on and a few seconds later it just quiets down :/
<ompaul> TokenBad, there you go, there is no tcl for hoary, I have not run that version of ubuntu in about a year
<DShepherd> Hellavator: cd ~/.Trash && rm -fr * #that should empty your trash
<bruenig> Hellavator, it seems to me a quick sudo chown username -R ~/.Trash would fix it
<bobovski> Aagni: ok, thanks
<sethk> mirzapirza, sounds like a thermal shutdown, possibly.  wait a bit and try again
<TokenBad> ok so have to download and install
<Shadyman> hey all.
<DShepherd> Hellavator: cd ~/.Trash && sudo rm -fr * #that's better
<noclip> hi all! i'm trying to install aiglx and compiz. i add the repositories and "sudo apt-get update", but i get the following error messages:
<noclip> W: GPG error: http://xgl.compiz.info dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E
<noclip> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sethk> mirzapirza, verify doesn't write anything
<ompaul> TokenBad, you will have to install it from source, be aware that hoary is out of support come October I would get a later distro first
<DShepherd> Hellavator: i forgot the sudo part
<bobovski> Aagni: service command not found
<mirzapirza> sethk: well, it was a while ago actually
<sethk> mirzapirza, possibly the disk was about to die and you pushed it over the edge
<mirzapirza> maybe :/
<mirzapirza> it's old
<sethk> mirzapirza, put it in the fridge for a while  :)
<noclip> how do i find the public key? (and what do i do with it when i find it?)
<mirzapirza> but i get no error messages or anything when i start it.. it just shuts down, and it's been at least an hour now
<Hellavator> DShepherd: thanks that worked
<sethk> mirzapirza, that's very odd.  you should at least get the startup bios messages
<noclip> (or is it safe to continue without it?)
<bruenig> noclip it probably was included on the site where you got the repo source
<sethk> mirzapirza, remove the hard drive, see if the messages come back
<DShepherd> Hellavator: your welcome
<TokenBad> ompaul, its for a friend...that was all the disk he had...and he is learning it while waiting on the dapper disk
<mirzapirza> any guesses on what it was doing when it said 'disabling irq 15'?
<zoidberg> whats the name of the seveas css Library package? i just need to know this so i can download it
<sethk> mirzapirza, just that.  there is no way that can carry over across a hard boot
<bruenig> libdvdcss?
<Aagni> bobovski: try restarting that particular interface
<mirzapirza> sethk, i'm not equipped to dig into it and remove the hard drive :o
<mirzapirza> dang :x
<Aagni> !css
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nox-Hand> Hey
<jrib> DShepherd: may I /msg you?
<noclip> bruenig, hmm... ok, i'll look for it...
<nox-Hand> I am trying to get cron to work as alarm for my system (( to wake me in the morning ))
<sethk> mirzapirza, I think it's fair to say that the message about the irq indicates either a serious incompatibility or a serious hardware problem
<nox-Hand> But when it starts playing a file, it exits after 1 second o.o
<bruenig> zoidberg, here a .deb of libdvdcss, just install it via dpkg or gdebi. probably easiest way to do it http://www.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb
<Aagni> bobovski: e.g. ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 (assuming its eth0 )
<ompaul> TokenBad, I would see if it was in back-ports from breezy check you have the repos enabled from /etc/apt/sources.list
<nox-Hand> any ideas?
<bobovski> Aagni: I acutally got /etc/init.d/network restart to work...
<mirzapirza> sethk: the eth is a pc card, but it wasn't plugged in.. anything about that?
<Aagni> bobovski: yay ;)
<Ademan> is there EVER anything more to uninstalling a program in linux(that was not installed using a package manager) than simply deleting the directories it created (other than removing any shared objects it might have created as well)
<bobovski> but I'm not so sure yet I have the resolv.conf set up the way I'd like it
<sethk> mirzapirza, I doubt it's relevant
<argument> Ademan, nope
<bobovski> resolving dns seems to take longer now, unfortunately
<argument> Ademan, some times you can do make uninstall
<mirzapirza> hey this time it gave me three beeps before dying
<mirzapirza> strange
<Aagni> bobovski: what are you trying to do?
<Ademan> argument: well, this is installed with a binary linux installer (its actually the quake 4 demo) so all I need to do is delete any directories it created?
<mirzapirza> four beeps!
<bobovski> Aagni: well, resolving dns was taking a long time when my router was getting the dns from my ISP. So, I changed my resolv.conf (with advice from sethk) to use a static dns, not provided by my isp
<lamego> Ademan, you could try to use checkinstall
<bobovski> Aagni: but it seemed to work better when my 'puter got the dns from the router which was set up for static dns
<Elda> Hello
<bobovski> Aagni: So, I think I'll settle for that configuration
<Ademan> !checkinstall > Ademan
<Aagni> bobovski: i see
<Lenny1729> has anyone ever tried sightspeed under ubuntu?
<Aagni> !checkinstall >Agni
<Aagni> Lenny1729: whats that ?
<mirzapirza> memory or mobo probs according to google..
<ardchoille> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Aagni> !checkinstall >Aagni
<lamego> !! checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<bobovski> Aagni: except now I can't get resolv.conf to set nameserver to my router
<zoidberg> thanx guys
<lostinc> I installed the w32codecs and I still cant seem to play any non DRM files through VLC any ideas?
<bobovski> Aagni: make the file read-only?
<chamo>  can't install the ATI driver
<technel> When I call gnome -e "command" &, the window just closes right away. How do I get it to stay open indefinitly?
<argument> Ademan, er yeah prolly... i dunno about that... check the Quake 4 documentation
<zoidberg> now i know there was a way to make DVDs play smoother on machines with less RAM
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> does anyone know how....i did it before but i forgot
<Aagni> bobovski: what do u mean you cant get ?
<argument> Ademan, i bought Quake 4 :) but my gfx card is a bit too slow :( ... FX 5700
<lamego> technel, you can't because you are running it on the background, you can't control it
<YogSothoth> I'm trying to get setup my dual monitor. I can't get my 2nd monitor to work. But my main problem is now that my main screen using internal lcd (I'm on a laptop) is not using the full display. I mean, I can set the resolution to 1366x768 which is correct, but I get two black margin on left and right and I need to scroll the screen with my mouse. Why??
<Ademan> arguement: how did you uninstall it?
<ardchoille> zoidberg: Did you turn DMA on?
<Corporal_Dirge> lostinc, is it giving any error or just playing really low quality?
<sc0tty> hhm my menu is all screwed up and when I did revert , well it didn't revert :s
<zoidberg> no
<zoidberg> ardchoille, thats it ...how do i do that
<lamego> technel, you are trying to implement something on the wrong way
<lostinc> Its playing but it has no video I just see the slider go across the screen and sometimes sound
<exs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1402073#post1402073 an idea for devs
<bobovski> Aagni: My resolv.conf looks like: nameserver 192.168.1.1 and then two more below it. When I restart the network, it gets rid of the first line
<ardchoille> zoidberg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<argument> Ademan, linux doesn't have a registry... so you don't really need "uninstallers"
<ardchoille> zoidberg: That page explains a lot about it.
<Ademan> you just deleted the dir?
<argument> Ademan, just check the install log to find out where it put all it's files
<Corporal_Dirge> lostinc, Make sure xorg.conf is using a driver set up for your card. I had a similar issue.
<Ademan> alright, thanks
<argument> Ademan, yes
<lamego> technel, you can't work with multilpe terminals like if they were gui windows that you can control from a main program..
<ardchoille> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<technel> lamego, In all honesty, I don't have the time to learn everything about bash and the Linux kernel. All I want is to type "./launch_whatever" and a few terminals pop open with the command sexecuted
* ardchoille slaps himself
<ardchoille> I could have used the bot to tel him about dma, d'oh!
<lamego> tech09, just nohup terminal -e command &
<technel> lamego, commands*
<Aagni> bobovski: no idea to be honest
<lamego> and it does open the terminal, until the command ends
<argument> technel, use screen
<bobovski> Aagni: me neither :)
<lamego> make it terminal -e "command" &
<technel> lamego, It is...
<Hoxzer> What torrent client do you guys prefer?
<bobovski> what's the chmod for read-only?
<carlos> hello everyone
<mc_> Hoxzer: opera
<lamego> technel, make sure the & is for the gnome-terminal and not for the command itself
<argument> Hoxzer, the default one that comes with ubuntu
<technel> lamego, gnome-terminal -e "cd $SAPP_DIR;ruby script/breakpointer" &
<carlos> i have a problem, maybe you can help me
<DrBanzai> Anybody here know about minicom?  Or is there a better alternative?
<argument> Hoxzer, btdownloadcurses has worked well for me so far
<lamego> technel, ok, and that doesn't work ?
<mc_> !ask > carlos
<bobovski> read only for user,group and other, I mean
<bruenig> does anyone know if there is a cron.allow by default or not?
<technel> lamego, No.
<lamego> technel, you can't control the terminal, it will close when the breakpointer ends
<lucas> I'm doing a quick poll using a ctcp version query, sorry
<Hoxzer> argument: ok, I personally prefer bittornado-gui atm
<lamego> technel, it does not work, doesnt it open a terminal and runs the command ?
<DAC> anyone knows how to capture REAL media stream with any linux tool
<argument> Hoxzer, that has been buggy for me
<technel> lamego, It runs the command, but it does not stay open
<Hoxzer> argument: will try utorrent with wine in near feature
<Hoxzer> argument: :o
<ProN00b> DAC, if you can play it with mplayer you can dump it to disk
<argument> hahahah... using wine for torrent? omg that's kinda lame...
<Corporal_Dirge> Hoxzer, I use Azuerus since it runs on Java.
<technel> lamego, If I open a terminal and type "ruby script/breakpointer", it does not close right away, I don't understand why it is impossible for me to ask for this behavior from a bash script
<argument> Hoxzer, try Azureus first
<bruenig> will somebody do ls /etc | grep cron and tell me if cron.allow is part of the output or not
<DrBanzai> Anybody here know about minicom?  Or is there a better alternative?
<carlos> i have installed xgl in ubuntu 606, 686kernel, when i press the alt key of my keyboard the active windows moves to the next desktop, if there is no active window then the main desktop crash, any idea??
<lamego> technel, because it is not expected to be, if you want it to keep open, add a "read" command on the script that runs on the terminal
<FurryNemesis> Hoxzer, or bitornado
<argument> Hoxzer, i don't like Azureus because it requires java but otherwise it's better than trying to run some lame stuff through wine
<mc_> bruenig: it is
<bruenig> mc_ thanks
<lamego> tech09, just append a "read" to the script/breakpointer
<argument> Hoxzer, besides... you should just go get vmware instead of wine
<mc_> bruenig: you're welcome
<carlos> i suspect that my keyboard was not wel configured but all the keys works right, so i thought the problem is with xgl
<carlos> my sistem is a acer travelmate 4670 laptop
<lamego> !! xgl > carlos
<technel> lamego, gnome-terminal -e "read" & -<-- does not stay open
<Hoxzer> argument: utorrent is said to work just fine with wine
<sc0tty> ok, so it seems my menu won't display some items, such as the add/remove menu, the users menu, ... most of the Administration infact
<argument> technel, are you trying to make a panel launcher or somethign?
<bobovski> later all
<Hoxzer> argument: :/ so I dont wanna use space just to run utorrent
<technel> argument, A panel launcher?
<technel> argument,  All I want is to type "./launch_whatever" and a few terminals pop open with the command sexecuted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/lucas]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lamego> technel, hum, ok, i am puzlled now :P
<technel> argument, Without closing after completion
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/lucas]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@wikipedia/Masterhomer!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<technel> lamego, And just for the record, script/breakpointer is not something that exits right away, it actually *should* run until killed
<lamego> tech09, if you put "read" on a script, it does work, it does ketp open
<argument> technel, i dunno man, if the -e application exits the terminal will exit... dunno how to change that... that would be a terminal specific question probably
<argument> technel, for example gnome-terminal -e "vim" works fine
<sc0tty> huh lol, if I move my elements out and back into the menu it works . I guess it must be a weird behavior of Alacarte
<lamego> technel, read is a bash command, you can't use with -e
<technel> argument, Indeed it does, but -e "read" doesn't
<lamego> tech09, because, it is not something executable
<technel> lamego, So....how do I execute a bash cmd?
<pluma> I seem to get seemingly random timeouts when attempting to lookup domain names. Specifically, this occurs with Sun's download server, Macromedia's download server and any version of Wikipedia. This occurs both in Firefox and Network Tools, although the latter works fine with domains (i.e. wikipedia.org works, www.wikipedia.org and en.wikipedia.org time out). I've disabled IPv6 as per the wiki article's instructions both via the terminal and in Fir
<tjb891> ok, so i installed the doomlegacy packages and the shareware doom wad, how do i play doom now?
<Elda> Meh, sorry to bother.  But Ive been crawling the forums and have not been able to figure out where one would obtain codecs?  Because I find that I am unable to run some of the anime discs I have in here since I do not have the correct codecs -_-
<Arclite> I have a problem. I have 50 Breezy CDs and no idea what to do with them.
<Elda> Send them out?
<xepher> Arclite, make a wallpaper out of them using zipties
<lamego> tech09, you create a script with it
<Elda> Or just give them out at random, to see how many people actually start using it xD
<zoidberg> hey guys just a lil problem
<technel> lamego, Are you actually talking to tech09 or me?
<zoidberg> for some reason when i run Ogle
<zoidberg> and it runs fine
<lamego> technel, you
<Arclite> But they're Breezy CDs, and outdated. I don't know anyone who wants them.
<anze> hello > *
<zoidberg> i dont see the GUI toolbar you know the thing that says play pause forward rewind and stuff like that
<zoidberg> ?
<ProN00b> Arclite, use them as frisbees
<zoidberg> any ideas what is going on
<technel> lamego, So...I create a script with the bash command? So I have a script calling a terminal that calls another one-line script?
<Elda> Make vertical blinds out of them?
<Routh> Is there a way to install the new ubuntu/kubuntu systems without booting from the Live CD? The live CD does not seem to work on 128mb ram...
<Ademan> anyone have a reference to how to install doom 3 on linux? the cd doesn't appear to have a linux install script or a linux install binary
<Elda> Doom 3 is a nasty, and ignorant failure by ID games >.>
<argument> Ademan, look into Cedega dude
<mc_> argument: doom3 runs native on linux
<tjb891> Elda: its in the ubuntu wiki i believe, search doom3
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out
<zoidberg> ?
<argument> Ademan, it's cheap and it's basically the best option you have for windows games on linux
<Elda> I dont want to put doom3 on here >.<
<Elda> I want nothing to do with doom 3 >.>
<zoidberg> i cant see the toolbar in OGLE when i run it...it runs fine but i dont see it...the DVD just starts playing automatically when i run OGLE
<zoidberg> ?
<lamego> technel, yes, because you are trying to create  a gui like function with text terminals :)
* mc_ is not a gamer any more
<kingrayray> MPD system service not installed
<kingrayray> so how do i install it?
<kingrayray> (said that when i installed mpd)
<Routh> anyone know?
<zoidberg> alright forget that
<Elda> Would there be anything about codecs on ubuntu wiki?
<zoidberg> does anyone knwo what the package is for Powerbook buttons
<zoidberg> ?
<technel> lamego, I am trying to launch a terminal, how exactly is that a gui like function? It is creating a new window, yes, obviously, but...
<Routh> Is there a way to install the new ubuntu/kubuntu systems without booting from the Live CD? Anyone?
<pluma> Routh: RTFM? I think there's an article on that in the wiki. ;)
<zoidberg> Routh, yes there is i did it myself but unfortunaetly i forgot
<chamo> !ati
<Ademan> arguement: but there ARE linux binaries for Doom 3 I know that for a fact
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zoidberg> there is a wiki article on it
<zoidberg> u will be using the apt-get install commands
<lamego> tech09, the terminal is getting closed because your program you are running ends !
<zoidberg> at least thats how i did it
<argument> Ademan, why are you telling me? so go find/get them.
<Routh> pluma: Been googling for hours and haven't found a thing - can you point me to the article?
<Thunderpants> zoidberg, on the ogle question, if u delete the hidden .ogle folder in your home dir, next time u start the app u will have a fresh copy
<Elda> Hmm well bbl
<pluma> Routh: am looking.
<lguerra> Hello, someone can collaborate me with the theme of control of wide of band? I have read about tc and shaperd, but I do not understand as to do it
<zoidberg> can i see it if its hidden Thunderpants
<Thunderpants> view>show hidden files
<ompaul> pluma, please don't use that "phrase" return a url to the user in question or say nothing, thanks :)
<ompaul> !install > Routh
<ompaul> Routh, you will find a useful url from the bot "ubotu"
<technel> lamego, Whatever, it takes me ~30 seconds to launch these programs every day and I just wasted about 1.5 hrs so it is probably best for me to just do it manually, as it won't be worth any more time
<pluma> Routh: Tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ?
<technel> lamego, But thanks for your help
<pluma> ompaul: But I love the fine manual.
<zoidberg> Thunderpants, there is no view<show hidden files in my GNOME terminal...i have breezy by the way
<Thunderpants> zoidberg, do it in nautilus, u may have to fo thru edit>pref
<daaku> anyone using the fixedsys excelsior font? i'm trying to find a larger version of the same thing (changing the font size messes it up)
<zoidberg> where is nautilus
<Thunderpants> its the file manager like explorer
<lostinc> Hmm I looked at the xorg.conf file and I have a laptop (not so great but not to bad) It has on it a SiS M760 + SIS 963L with 15" XGA (1024 x  768) TFT LCD display. Is there a way to better configure my xorg.conf file for this?
<chamo> gtg
<maria> anyone can help me please , a few minutes ago i was playing my music in the xmms , but now i cant , the music play very fast and i dont listening to someting , the plugin i select was the same that i had all the time , any suggestions please?
<exs> Let me know what you think of my idea! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1402073#post1402073
<pluma> In case someone missed it the last seven days or so: I seem to get seemingly random timeouts when attempting to lookup domain names. Specifically, this occurs with Sun's download server, Macromedia's download server and any version of Wikipedia. This occurs both in Firefox and Network Tools, although the latter works fine with domains (i.e. wikipedia.org works, www.wikipedia.org and en.wikipedia.org time out). I've disabled IPv6 as per the wiki ar
<mariaaa> someone can help me with this problem??
<exs> mariaaa:  say it.
<iter> mariaaa: try another music program to test
<mariaaa> anyone can help me please , a few minutes ago i was playing my music in the xmms , but now i cant , the music play very fast and i dont listening to someting , the plugin i select was the same that i had all the time , any suggestions please?
<iter> something like totem or amarok
<mariaaa> i try with mplayer and it was the same
<mariaaa> all the computers saound are off
<zoidberg> Thunderpants, the ogle folder is in /usr/share not in /home
<mariaaa> sounds*
<zoidberg> and why do i want to delete it?
<jrib> pluma: you got cut off at '... as per the wiki ar'
<lostinc> Whats the diff between suspend and hibernate?
<weirdo> how do i convert a .run file to .deb so i can install it?
<zoidberg> Thunderpants, why do i want to delete it...
<iter> mariaaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15897.html
<pluma> jrib: I've disabled IPv6 as per the wiki article's instructions both via the terminal and in Firefox's about:config. The lookups work fine on the Windows boxen on the same network with identical DNS settings (DNS = the local router, which is set up properly). I'd appreciate any constructive idea that might contribute to the solution of this major miff.
<iter> does that sound like your problem
<lamego> weirdo, you run it, but with checkinstall
<lamego> !! checkinstall > weirdo
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me a program to record my desktop?
<ompaul> pluma, (sorry got diverted) we actually don't use that phrase here, we have so many diverse users at every level of experiance that for some of them the manual is an alien concept, it is what allows the massive growth afics
<weirdo> do i need to convert it?
<zoidberg> Thunderpants, why do i want to delete the Ogle folder....its in usr/share by the way
<ompaul> pluma, looks like wherever your pulling your dns info from is shakey
<zoidberg> do you guys know whats the package to download to make Powerbook buttons to work...such as volume buttons and brightness buttons
<iter> pluma: what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<pluma> ompaul: But it's not. It works fine on the Windows boxen and the router works properly and doesn't have any quirks.
<iter> also, are you using dhcp or static
<ompaul> pluma, as per iter
<pluma> iter: just what you'd expect. DNS and domain. Both correct.
<pluma> nameserver 192.168.0.254, that's the router.
<iter> and it's only a couple sites?
<pluma> iter: static IP.
<iter> everything else works 100%?
<Tangent1> I need help
<Tangent1> I tried to dual-boot my system with Ubuntu and XP
<Tangent1> but when I had installed XP, all of a sudden I can't boot
<iter> Tangent1: boot from xp cd, into recovery console, run fdisk /mbr and fixboot
<Tangent1> I think the problem might be that GRUB is now missing, as all of my files are still intact
<pluma> iter: Essentially, yes, that's what it looks like. Wikipedia seems affected and some sub-domains (java.sun.com works, but the download server subdomain of sun.com doesn't).
<pluma> iter: All that works, works fine.
<Tangent1> how can I install GRUB again?
<mariaaa> how can i  Update the plugins for my mp3 player.??
<iter> Tangent1: if you insist you can use something like the ultimate bootcd to install another bootloader in the mbr
<kingrayray> guys, I installed MPD and it says "MPD system service not installed" so how do i install it? i want mpd to start on boot..
<iter> but why not just go back to windows one
<iter> pluma: ouch
<iter> pluma: check /etc/hosts too of course
<Mirrado> Tangentl, you need a live CD and a chroot to your instaled partition
<Tangent1> iter: all I need is for linux to work
<iter> but if you're only having problems with one or two hosts ...
<iter> ohhh
<pluma> iter: What doesn't make sense is that it seems to be absolutely arbitrary. They all work fine on my WinXP box and the other machines (MacOS X, Win98)
<iter> Tangent1: just start from cd again
<DrBanzai> Can sombody help me trouble shoot a serial port problem?
<Tangent1> which CD?
<iter> install grub
<iter> ubuntu
<Tangent1> the Windows cd?
<Tangent1> alright
<Mirrado> Ubuntu CD
<Tangent1> all I have is my old Breezy CD, should that still work?
<iter> no, basically windows overwrites mbr
<mariaaa> how can i  Update the plugins for my mp3 player.??
<ompaul> Tangent1, yes
<Tangent1> alright
<iter> mariaaa: try the other steps, as per right below that issue
<Tangent1> and should I just skip all the first few steps up until the Install GRUB?
<pluma> iter: localhost <computer>, <computer> and the IPv6 lines, which should be redundant as I disabled IPv6 the way the wiki article told me to.
<iter> Tangent1: yes, all you're interested in is getting grub back in the mbr
<Routh> None of those links seem to have anything that addresses my issue - The only thing that cam close was the installing on a lowmem computer, however the cd does not seem to want to boot with the commands given in the documentation - My issue is that the live cd boots - but once it has the desktop loaded there is not enough memory left for it to open the installer program.. did the developers not leave the old text based installer from olde
<Tangent1> alright
<Tangent1> thanks
<Tangent1> I'll try that
<Tangent1> brb
<lostinc> IUs there a graphical way to have ubuntu detect my video card?
<ompaul> Routh, what are the specs for the machine? (you can do a server isntall)
<iter> pluma: ouch that's a toughie
<fdr> hello... please, how do I get to the "settings" windows for the screensaver that was there in ubuntu 5.10 ? I am using 6.06 now and the screensaver panel shows very little options.... thank you!
<jrib> Routh: use the alternate install cd
<Routh> ompaul: It's a celeron 466mhz, 128MB's ram - 40gb drive
<iter> pluma: I mean, sounds like a bug, but for all the other folks that don't seem to have that problem
<pluma> iter: that's why I've been tearing my hair out for the past week. Well, not litterally.
<jrib> fdr: you can use xscreensaver instead of the now default gnome-screensaver
<pluma> iter: is there any way to get a verbose analysis of the lookup?
<ompaul> Routh, so you really could try xubuntu with that much ram
<mariaaa> iter i am ok with 1 and 2 , i need make the 3
<iter> pluma: use dig
<fdr> jrib, thx, how do I do that?
<iter> mariaaa: look at the post right below that one
<jrib> fdr: just install xscreensaver, it should automatically remove gnome-screensaver
<iter> mariaaa: step 3 may not be necessary
<jrib> fdr: are you familiar with installing things using synaptic or apt-get?
<DrBanzai> Hey all, I've got 2 different serial devices, neither of which is a modem.  One is a homebrew MP3 player, the other is my ethernet switch.  I know for a fact that the MP3 player does not need a null modem adapter, as it works great under Hyperterm without the null adapter.  I can't get either one to work under ubuntu, with minicom, nor gtkterm.  Any advice?
<pluma> iter: on Wikipedia subdomains I get ";; reply from unexpected source: 217.237.150.188#53, expected 192.168.0.254:53". wikipedia.org works normal.
<fdr> jrib, yup, apt-get install xscreensaver
<mariaaa> iter , sorry :P , that means that now i must restart (sorry i dont understand so much english)
<Routh> ompaul: KDE and Gnome should be able to run in a 128mb environment - What about said alternate-install cd - I assume it's available for download on the ubuntu servers... does it have the old text based install?
<ompaul> Routh, afik it does
<pluma> iter: that IP seems to be the ISP. At least it's a German server.
<fdr> jrib, but it didnt remove gnome-screensaver.... now, how I do I get the old settings panel, please?
<ompaul> Routh, the ultimate is to install the "server" version and add >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << after that
<iter> pluma: right, that definitely sounds like a router problem then
<iter> pluma: try without the router to test
<iter> pluma: plug that ubuntu box straight into your modem or put it in the dmz
<pluma> iter: how? I don't have a modem card and the router is, like, a hundred meters away.
<pluma> iter: dmz?
<Tangent1> alright
<Routh> ompaul: ok - I was attempting that but could not seem to get the install cd to like the command - documentation just says type server and go - which would work on the breezy cd - but on the dapper cd it gives me an error
<iter> pluma: yeah router should have a dmz function to expose an internal IP to the net
<Tangent1> it went to the disk partitioning tool
<jrib> fdr: oh, maybe it lets you install both... I would remove gnome-screensaver then.  Do you have more than one screensaver option in your menu now?
<Tangent1> how should I configure it for the boot loader?
<pluma> It's a DrayTek Vigor2200 router if that helps =P
<ompaul> Routh, I would not run ubuntu (GNOME) without 256megs and I note the install cd suggest 192megs
<iter> Tangent1: you don't want to partition anything at all
<pluma> What's DMZ short for?
<iter> pluma: demilitarized zone heh
<Tangent1> iter, I hit "Install GRUB Boot Loader on a Hard Disk"
<ompaul> Routh, the server cd is all command line
<Tangent1> and it went to the partitioner
<fdr> no, in system->preferences i only have one screensaver entry
<ompaul> Routh, or ncurses to be more accurate
<pmj> trying again: a few .list files in /var/lib/dpkg/info had been corrupted and fsck deleted them. Now apt-get won't work anymore. Is there any way I can rebuild these files?
<iter> Tangent1: just try to click thru without making any changes
<ebel> I've just installed powerpc ubuntu on my iBook, and I can't access any usb storage devices. my usb mouse and wifi dongle work fine.
<tepus6> what eyecandy is out there for ubuntu besides xgl/compiz?
<Routh> ompaul: alright so either way I need a different cd
<Tangent1> I need a boot loader though
<pluma> iter: found it. What should I add as IP?
<jrib> fdr: try 'killall gnome-panel'
<iter> pluma: the internal ip of your ubuntu machine
<ompaul> Routh, I think so
<Tangent1> so are you saying to go through without installing one, or to just go through with defaults?
<iter> pluma: also you'll have to put the isp's dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<ompaul> Routh, and for speed do it this way
<fdr> still the same
<pluma> iter: right. Sometimes I'm stupid. Okay, got it. Now what? Save and reconnect and see whether it changed anything?
<ompaul> Routh, server then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adelfino> hi, I received my ubuntu cds some days ago
<adelfino> but I can't boot any of them :/
<fdr> jrib, nothing changed...
<ompaul> Routh, does that box have a seperate video card?
<iter> Tangent1: if you can get to a shell you can just do grub-install
<iter> Tangent1: otherwise you want to install grub
<adelfino> is there any know issue about booting 6.06 LTS?
<sethk> fdr, there is also xscreensaver-data and gnome-xscreensaver
<iter> Tangent1: but not make any other changes
<adelfino> *known
<Routh> ompaul: yes
<lamego> adelfino, could you drescribe your problem ?
<lamego> adelfino, are you using old hw ?
<adelfino> lamego, nop
<sethk> fdr, someone already said that earlier, sorry, I hadn't noticed
<ompaul> Routh, that is good so you will not be sharing your ram with the video card
<iter> pluma: save the info on the router and in /etc/resolv.conf
<ebel> No-one knows how to get usb storage to work?
<iter> pluma: do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lamego> ok, some people have reported they were unable to boot using the server kernel
<iter> pluma: try ping google.com
<pluma> iter: What should I change in /etc/resolv.conf then?
<fdr> sethk, thanks, but xscreensaver-data is already installed and gnome-xscreensaver doesn't exist...
<Corporal_Dirge> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Tangent1> alright
<tepus6> what eyecandy is out there for ubuntu besides xgl/compiz?
<Tangent1> iter, I'll run a shell from the install cd
<lamego> adelfino, were you able to install it, but not to boot ? does it hangs just after showing grub ?
<Routh> ompaul: No I thought of that - the pain is I just want to get the system running - the ram will be upgraded in a couple weeks - till then I just want to get it going for coding...
<jrib> fdr: the screensaver that is there still takes you to the limited dialog?
<adelfino> lamego, I'll show you my mobo info in a sec.
<sethk> fdr, xscreensaver-gnome, not gnome-xscreensaver, sorry
<adelfino> lamego, I can't boot it
<fdr> jrib, yes
<adelfino> lamego, if I can't boot it, I can't install it ;)
<gnomefreak> fdr: install xscreensaver-data-extra :)
<ompaul> Routh, so get the server cd already :)
<sethk> fdr, also, xscreensaver-gl
<lamego> adelfino, ok :P
<lamego> adelfino, you mean boot from the cd, not from the hd :P
<pluma> iter: should I add anything in my /etc/resolv.conf?
<sethk> fdr, also rss-glx
<adelfino> lamego, exactly
<DrBanzai> Hey all, I've got 2 different serial devices, neither of which is a modem.  One is a homebrew MP3 player, the other is my ethernet switch.  I know for a fact that the MP3 player does not need a null modem adapter, as it works great under Hyperterm without the null adapter.  I can't get either one to work under ubuntu, with minicom, nor gtkterm.  Any advice?
<Tangent1> alright, iter, grub-install is not a recognized command in the ash shell, apparently
<jrib> sethk, gnomefreak: he installed xscreensaver because he wants the options dialog for his screensavers, but it doesn't seem to have changed his menu entry for the screensaver (it still takes him to the limited gnome dialog)
<Tangent1> I'll try again though
<adelfino> my mobo: http://www.soyousa.com/products/proddesc.php?id=273
<sethk> jrib, odd.  is that why you suggested removing xscreensaver-gnome?
<adelfino> I could boot the previous version of ubuntu
<lamego> adelfino, a which stage doest it hangs ?
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to make the buttons work on G3 powerbook
<pilgrim> How do I upgrade a package?
<zoidberg> the voluem and brightness buttons
<zoidberg> ?
<jrib> sethk: I assumed they would conflict and it would get removed originally.  But I just suggested removing it afterwards because I didn't see the point in having both installed
<fdr> installed all that, did a killall gnome-panel, but i still only have the limited panel
<lamego> pilgrim, you go to synaptic and mark it to be upgrade if there is an upgrade available
<fdr> :-(
<adelfino> lamego, my BIOS says something like: Reading
<ebel> zoidberg, I can get them to work with the fuction key.
<adelfino> lamego, then it just boots my hd
<zoidberg> no you cant
<adelfino> lamego, it's like the cds were damaged or something
<adelfino> lamego, but the cd drive works ok with other cds
<lamego> adelfino, have you used the check cd option, just to be sure ?
<ebel> zoidberg, well that works for me on my g4 ibook. Now if only i could get a usb dongle to work...
<adelfino> lamego, and this ubuntu cds are brand-new
<jrib> fdr: I would try removing gnome-screensaver, then reinstall xscreensaver
<carlos> i have a problem
<adelfino> lamego, yes ;)
<lamego> adelfino, ah, you are unable to boot from the cd at all ? no boot menu presenting an install option ?
<zoidberg> i thought there was a pacakge for it though?
<Routh> ompaul: I'm curious - will the alternate install cd work the same as installing the server cd and then installing desktop? or what is the alternate install cd?
<adelfino> lamego, exactly
<sethk> adelfino, if some cds boot, but others don't, there is (obviously) at least partly a cd issue
<iter> pluma: you have to put your isp dns ips in /etc/resolv.conf
<adelfino> lamego, I see nothing from the cd
<sethk> adelfino, have you checked the bios setup for the boot order
<pluma> iter: what would that be then? I mean, how do I find it out?
<iter> pluma: you should be able to see them in router webadmin page
<fdr> jrib, i'm trying a apt-get remove gnome-screensaver, but that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well... doesn't sound like a good idea to me, is it?
<lamego> adelfino, are you sure the iso file was properly burned to the cd and that the bios is properly setup to boot from the cd also, ?
<adelfino> sethk, yes
<carlos> i have installed ubuntu 606 in my acer travelmate 4670 laptop, when i log on the keyboard change the settings that i put, how can i do to configure it right? i have an 88-89 key keyboard, do you have any idea?
<sethk> adelfino, because, it's possible it will only boot a cd if there is nothing to boot on the ide drive.  You eliminated that possibility?
<jrib> !ubunu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunu-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adelfino> lamego, bios is ok, and I received the cds from order
<ompaul> Routh, it will have you not downloaded it already?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop
<lamego> fdr, ubuntu-deskto is just a meta-package, it will not remove all the packages contained on it...
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ebel> zoidberg, I think the gtkpbbuttons or pbbuttons package i for those fancy buttons.
<grub> hi
<adelfino> sethk, yes
<grub> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<sethk> adelfino, do you have another box you can try booting the cd on?
<Tangent1> hey iter, no matter what I select in the menu it keeps going to the partitioner
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sethk> adelfino, the fact that you ordered the cd doesn't really prove much
<adelfino> sethk, nop
<Flannel> oh, nevermind.  bother.
<lamego> adelfino, ok, i am out of ideas, you could try to boot on other system just to check if it is a problem with the cds
<dcstimm> adelfino, you can find the time yesterday with filesys and linux.img
<sethk> adelfino, if you tell it explicitly to boot from cd, what happens?
<fdr> lamego, yes, but i don't want to remove it just for changing a screensaver dialog... there must be a cleaner solution...
<Tangent1> would grub-install work on a Vector linux Live CD?
<Routh> ompaul: nope - just have the desktop cd - I'm going to try the alternate install
<dcstimm> adelfino, if not then just digg the file results and hit the vmlinuz with two cd cd
<adelfino> sethk, proves that I didn't burn the ISO image wrong
<Tangent1> because that's the only live CD I have handy at the present
<pluma> iter: it only shows some IP for the WAN.
<RichiH> Flannel: i am here, btw
<RichiH> (/me is freenode staff)
<zoidberg> thhax
<ompaul> Routh, I am trying to find you a doc that will tell you the differences
<adelfino> sethk, the bios can't boot ubuntu cds
<dcstimm> adelfino, I figured the same with the aug 2 config with the iso squash
<ompaul> Flannel, that he is
<iter> pluma: look around, it's in there somewhere
<adelfino> sethk, at least 6.06
<zoidberg> apparently the FN key does work
<iter> pluma: otherwise you can get it from your isp's website probably
* ompaul waves at RichiH 
<Flannel> RichiH: yeah, I just didn't see any action (because rrk left last - purely on his own accord) and it disguised it!
<sethk> adelfino, unless you can boot your 6.06 cd on another box, you haven't proved that it is a version issue
<adelfino> dcstimm, and how did you solve it?
<zoidberg> now guys i'm having trouble installing SCUMMVM on this powerpc machine i have
<RichiH> ompaul: oi :)
<RichiH> how is you?
<dcstimm> adelfino, running mkisofs
<fdr> or maybe there is another way to get what I want... what I'd like is simply to have some jpeg in a directory to be used as screensaver... how can I do that please?
<ompaul> RichiH, good take it to pms in a moment I'll just keep that one banned
<iter> Tangent1: pretty much any cd that can get you to a shell account will work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-63-33-99.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<shawnr_> How can i extract the mpeg from a vcd bin/cue image ?
<iter> Tangent1: as long as you can mount your hdd and run grub-install
<Tangent1> alright\
<zoidberg> i type in apt-get install scummvm and it says i dont have libflac6?
<Tangent1> the hard drive mounts
<Tangent1> I just don't know if I can run grub-install
<UbuntuBantu> hi folks.  I'm looking to create a shared file access area (a whole partition, formatted ext3) r/w by all users.  Anyone able to tell me how to go about it?
<iter> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out?
<pluma> iter: found it. It's the origin of the unexpected replies when digging the domains that time out.
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, nfs
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, would be the usual way.
<ebel> zoidberg, and it doesn't try to install libflac6 when you apt-get?
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, accessing the files from more than one machine, but all running linux (or *nix)
<RichiH> Flannel: yah
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone know a handy utility to record your desktop?
<ompaul> RichiH, my lifestory in a pm there to you :)
<jrib> NineTeen67Comet: istanbul
<NineTeen67Comet> jrib: thanks .. um .. unless you mean the Country .. lol
<pluma> iter: In other words, dig is bitching when the router directs me to the external DNS rather than answering directly when looking up a domain name?
<sethk> zoidberg, that file does not occur, at least not in a breezy package
<khobar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<InkChild> I'm really really sorry to bother but I couldm't explain to google what i need to ask
<jrib> NineTeen67Comet: nope, it's a package in universe :)
<shawnr_> How can i extract the mpeg from a vcd bin/cue image ?
<sethk> zoidberg, what is the exact message?
<zoidberg> hold on sethk
<iter> pluma: yep
<pluma> iter: is there a way to have the unexpected replies recognised as correct replies?
<zoidberg> i will paste it in pastebin
<InkChild> How do i mount hdb in ubuntu for every user?
<carlos> hello guys, i have installed ubuntu 606, 686 kernel, i have an acer travelmate laptop, the laptope comes with a 88-89 key keyboard, do you know how to configure it in ubuntu?
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: it will predominantly be one machine, but there may also be an xp box involved. also, may need to write directly to the drive if this box is ever dual booted again - hence my choosing ext3 (i understand you can write ext2 in xp with the correct drivers installed)
<pluma> iter: like, could I add the IP as another nameserver in resolv.conf? And is there a way to have that updated automatically if the external DNS changes?
<InkChild> I mean, How do i mount hdb so that the currently logged in user can write to it without sudo?
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, I believe so, but that means a dual booted xp installation, not reading from an ext3 on some other box
<Flannel> InkChild: change umask in fstab
<InkChild> umask=what?
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, to read/write from both windows and linux you are mostly stuck with samba.
<iter> pluma: get rid of 192.168.0.254 in /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> InkChild: depends on the filesystem
<iter> pluma: put your isp dns in instead
<InkChild> vfat
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, unless you know that the xp requirement will always be on the machine where the file system is installed
<Flannel> InkChild: it's opposite of file permissions, 0000 means they get 777 permissions
<InkChild> so umask=0000
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: any way I can do both? I have two NAS devices and two PC's running. one of them will remain w2k3 for the moment until the data has been backed up
<InkChild> ... let me try
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, samba let's you read/write windows shares from linux
<pluma> iter: but wouldn't that have to be updated manually whenever the DNS' IP changes? There has to be a workaround for that.
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, there are NFS packages for windows as well
<iter> pluma: yes and if their dns changes that often you need a new isp
<iter> pluma: the workaround is to use dhcp
<pluma> iter: Okay ;)
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: sometimes I'd like to push fdata from anoher machine, other times pull data from this box
<|DuReX|>  hi guys, i got a problem, my server (remote server) has high loads, and i can't ssh anymore, and now i need to reboot it, when i do ssh -v host, i see "debug1: Connection established." any way to reboot it ?
<sethk> pluma, the usual way is for the dns to be fetched from the ISP using dhcp
<iter> pluma: you could setup ubuntu to use dhcp and put the ubuntu ip in as the dmz host in the router
<pluma> iter: I'll try that then. Brb in case I get d/c'ed.
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: does nfs carry a significant performance hit?
<greyscale> ldd: lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with an unknown exit code <-- WTF please help T_T
<iter> pluma: then it would auto-update &c
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, any read/write across the network has some performance consequences, but nfs is quite efficient.
<pluma> iter: Hay! It works.
<iter> pluma: word
<iter> now can I get a cheer for FOSS
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: if I format the partition nfs it will be writeable from ubuntu installed on the machine the drive resides in and from xp if i dual boot on the same machine?
<pluma> iter: I don't want the machine to be that seperate from the network, so DMZ is not an option atm. Also, I need a static internal IP for the NAT.
<|DuReX|> somebody has any id ?
<pluma> FOSS?
<pluma> iter, you made my week.
<iter> pluma: ok just manually update dns when/if it changes
<pluma> Oh, right. F/OSS.
<iter> pluma: my isp's havent' changed in years
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, that isn't how nfs works.  nfs provides network access to a file system.  The local file system can be just about any supported type, although I'd recommend ext3
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs > UbuntuBantu
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21238
<zoidberg> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21238
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: if i stayed with ext3 and always used this box to pull data from the other pc's that'd solve the issue?
<greyscale> ldd: lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with an unknown exit code <-- WTF please help T_T
<InkChild> thanks it worked
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, yes, as long as we aren't overlooking a windows access from some other box
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, and given that you install ext3 drivers on the windows side
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, and, given that you don't want to access the files from some other box when xp is running on the box with the local file system
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: i can push data to the other windoze boxes through the windows network
<InkChild> however I realized I wanted something slightly different, i wanted to be owner of these files, i found a way to do it, setting uid=myname
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, yes, true.
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, and samba let's you do this from linux in either direction, if necessary
<pluma> iter: So how come the problem didn't occur for most domains? Surely it can't be router-side caching, as I accessed Wikipedia from my Windows box while trying to track down the foo.
<InkChild> tho, i'm afraid it will only work with MY account
<zoidberg> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21238
<InkChild> it will do for now
<InkChild> thankyou
<iter> pluma: man I dunno about your router, but it is definitely a router dns issue
* Ropechoborra is away: 
<exs> Can evolution or thunderbird notify me of new email if I do not launch them first?
<jjack23> Does anybody know a way I can capture metadata from an image or photograph to try and see who the original image was made by or where it came from?
<sethk> zoidberg, I don't find a package named libflac6.  doesn't exist, at least not for breezy.
<sethk> zoidberg, this looks like a package configuration error in scummvm
<Tangent1> iter, I can't get my Vector live CD to do it
<YeTr2_> any way of keeping ubuntu from starting up xorg while at grub?
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: ok thx. I'm in the process of migrating all my drives from ntfs to ext3, except the dual boot partition (should I be forced to install wxp again)
<Tangent1> I don't know what I'm going to do about this
<iter> Tangent1: you get a shell ?
<Tangent1> my boot loader is clearly gone
<pluma> iter: The rooter is dreck, but I don't really have any say about that and don't feel like reconfiguring a new one from scratch, or buying one in the first place.
<Tangent1> I got to a shell
<lamego> YeTr2_, booting into recovery mode ?
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, ok.  you know, I assume, that writing to ntfs from linux is a bad idea.
<Tangent1> but grub-install is not avaiable
<jrib> jjack23: you could open it with a text editor
<zoidberg> so is there anyway i can fix it?
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, natively; writing to ntfs over the net using samba is ok
<Tangent1> I should have a gentoo cd here some where
<jjack23> jrib, thanks
<zoidberg> sethk, any suggestions?
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: yes, hence my wanting to kill ntfs altogether
<Tangent1> but I'm kinda screwed if I don't... I can't burn CDs on this computer
<iter> Tangent1: do you have a floppy drive?
<sethk> zoidberg, the second problem, on the apt-get, is just a case of two programs trying to grab the same lock file at the same time.
<iter> Tangent1:  you can put grub installer on a boot floppy
<Tangent1> there's not a floppy on the other computer
<sethk> zoidberg, you need sudo during the apt-get; that's what caused the problem on the apt-get a couple of lines from the end
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: my strategy is to copy data to a spare drive, reformat the source ntfs to ext3 and then copy the data back. I'll keep swinging through drives till I'm done and ntfs is a thing of the past
<zoidberg> u sure
<zoidberg> alrifgt i will try that again
<sethk> UbuntuBantu, sounds reasonable
<Tangent1> ugh... I need to find this gentoo cd
<greyscale> ldd: lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with an unknown exit code <-- WTF please help T_T
<Tangent1> the Ubuntu CD refuses to install GRUB
<iter> Tangent1: does the other machine have a cdr drive?
<Tangent1> yes, the other machine does
<Tangent1> but this one doesn't
<iter> ugh, so your working machine has no floppy or cdr
<iter> what is it a thinkpad x30 ?
<Tangent1> my working machine has a floppy, no cdr
<zoidberg> sethk, i tried with sudo...it says libflac6 may be missing from the source and that it has no installations component
<jjack23> jrib, nothing.
<sethk> greyscale, that's bizarre.  looks like possibly a library version mismatch
<jjack23> jrib, i can't understand any of it
<Tangent1> the one I'm fixing is a Dell Inspiron 600m
<zoidberg> sethk, i really need scummvm to work...is there anything i can do
<sethk> zoidberg, ok, that goes along with what I said before, that there is no file containing the string libflac6 in any package
<Tangent1> I don't know why Ubuntu's CD wants to keep going to teh partitioner
<iter> Tangent1: so you can't burn cds at all right
<Tangent1> I have a Warty CD around, might I try that?
<sethk> zoidberg, let me think about it.
<Tangent1> correct, iter
<jrib> jjack23: it's usually on the third line, at least that is where it seems to be here.  There may not be any useful data in your image
<sethk> Tangent1, because it doesn't think there are any partitions, most likely
<jjack23> ok
<Tangent1> but in the partitioner, it shows my hard drive with the partitions as they were before
<iter> Tangent1: yes like I said everything is fine
<jrib> jjack23: actually I just opened a few others and some were in the first line.  Using a text editor definitely seems to work, but you may want to do some research if you want to really understand how the data gets in there and where
<iter> Tangent1: except the mbr
<Tangent1> alright
<jjack23> jrib, i think i may have found a web service but thanks
<Tangent1> maybe I just have a bad CD or something
<UbuntuBantu> sethk: one more (possibly very dumb question) - I have a drive formatted ext3 (/dev/sdd1), mounted as /media/Ext3Shared type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro). ATM only root can write to this partition - how do I set it so that any logged in user can write to it?
<jrib> jjack23: hmm try this: exifprobe
<Tangent1> I'll try finding the Gentoo cd and running it there, and I'll try the Warty Warthog cd
<jjack23> ok
<iter> Tangent1: if you can get to another cd-burner you can do something like burn the ultimate boot cd
<iter> Tangent1: then use that to install another mbr-based bootloader
<iter> so you can get into linux
<tuxtux_> ciao
<jjack23> jrib, i have to get that app, just a sec.
<greyscale> sethk, how do I fix it?
<jrib> jjack23: pngmeta also seems to be in the repos if your iamge is a png
<pluma> zoidberg: ScummVM worked fine when I installed it a few days ago. Tried to install it via synaptic?
<sethk> greyscale, I'm not sure.  did you do anything recently that provoked this?
<acon> UbuntuBantu, what are the permissions on the root directory of the drive?
<Pwnhack> */msg nickserv identify swordi1
<greyscale> installing vmware XD
<sethk> greyscale, do we know it's a working installation?
<sethk> greyscale, oh, vmware, that's a wild card
<greyscale> Yeah. its just vmware declares that twice and then dies
<ebel> Pwnhack, might want to chang your password...
<pluma> Good idea.
<greyscale> lol
<sethk> greyscale, we can find out which package has the  files in it (the ld-xxxx file and the ldd file) and try forcing reinstallation of those packages, but it's questionable whether it will do any bood
<sethk> s/bood/good/
<mytourdeforce> I'm having trouble running the live disk.  I boot from CD, and it still starts as XP.  Can anyone help me please?
<iter> mytourdeforce: your bios is not setup to boot from cd
<greyscale> sethk, thats funny. I'm actually running debian and that was more helpful than #debian was.
<RadHatter> I am trying to enable Hebrew input so I tried to follow this wiki.ubuntu.com/HebrewInput but I'm not using GNOME but rather xubuntu (xfce). I was able to add a keyboard input indicator to the toolbar, but the keyboard preferences do not have anything to allow to add Hebrew input. How do I add Hebrew input? Can I maybe do it manually?
<UbuntuBantu> acon: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-08-20 20:57 . drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2006-08-21 01:37 .. drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2006-08-20 20:57 lost+found
<sethk> greyscale, #debian seems to be mostly a bunch of sadists  :)
<greyscale> I agree.
<iter> pssh debian is cool
<poundex> hi
<poundex> Could anyone give me a hand updating GLib?
<greyscale> it blowwwws
<ompaul> iter, don't tell the ubuntu devs
<DFM> pwnhack, change your password then type /msg nickserv identify followed by pw\
* greyscale will be putting ubuntu back on his sver
<greyscale> s/sver/server
<UbuntuBantu> acon: I'm guessing "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root" is what you're after
<iter> ompaul: I'm pretty sure they all acknowledge the right tool for the right job mentality
<iter> debian and ubuntu are both ok
<sethk> iter, I wasn't talking about debian, I was talking about #debian
<greyscale> The difference is you don't need to be souless to use ubuntu
<Tweak> Anyone can tell me how I can make my wireless work ( HP Compaq nx6310 )
<acon> UbuntuBantu, I'm guessing that the permissions are honoured, in the same way they are honoured for the root filesystem
<DFM> tweak, are you using the built in or a card?
<Tweak> built in
<greyscale> tweak, please go to terminal and run "LSPCI"
<UbuntuBantu> acon: okie, how do I change the permissions on the root of the filesystem - currently created and owned by root
<mytourdeforce> Can someone please explain to me how to set my bios to boot from CD so I can run the live disk?
<greyscale> and paste the line relevant to the card
<DFM> i never could get mine to work so I bought a card that worked out of the box.
<zoidberg> sethk, i just googled our problem and this guy says that he had to download libflac6 from debian testing...i'm guessing its a testing package still
<zoidberg> sethk, u know where we can get it
<YogSothoth> Hi
<DFM> see if your wifi shows up using this command lspci -v
<Tweak> greyscale: paste what line?
<greyscale> DFM - I got lucky and coincidentally bought an RA2500
<acon> Ubugtu, "chmod rwx ."
<sethk> zoidberg, no, but find the .deb file, it should tell you.
<YogSothoth> I'm really having a bad time here with xorg.conf :-(
<greyscale> try PMing me the whole thing
<DFM> you should be able to make it work
<IceOwl> oh gawd. don't teach people to use rwx with chmod :(
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, as your machine boots it should offer "press F1 or F12 or delete or some other key" to enter setup
<mwe> mytourdeforce: enter the setup, usually by pressing F2 or something at boot. look for an option there.
<acon> UbuntuBantu, "chmod +rwx /media/Ext3Shared"
<IceOwl> it's all about the octal
<sethk> mytourdeforce, every bios is a little different.  see if there is a "press a key to boot from" type prompt.  if not, go into setup and look for boot configuration
<lostinc> how do you drop to a command line and out of a gui?
<IceOwl> octal!
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, then you get boot order and make machine boot from CDROM first
<IceOwl> chmod 777 /media/Ext3Shared
<greyscale> Tweak - Go to pastebin.ca and post it there
<greyscale> and link it here
<TheGateKeeper> lostinc: gnome --> terminal KDE --> konsol
<Tweak> greyscale: just a second
<bubu1uk> anyone made hamachi to work on ubuntu?
<UbuntuBantu> Acon & IceOwel: thx
<lostinc> TheGateKeeper I am attempting to use Xorg -configure and it tells me that the X server is already running
<acon> UbuntuBantu, I'm sure there is some way to ignore permissions on the drive, and allow everyone to do as they wish, but I can't conjure the right incantations right now. Might want to look at the mount man page (man mount)
<greyscale> DFM - I REALLY recommend the RA2500
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, in Boot Sequence IDE CD-ROM Device is first, followed by Hard-Disk Drive C:
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, that's how it should be, right?
<UbuntuBantu> thx
<lostinc> I cant get it to recognize my SIS760video card
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, yes
<IceOwl> UbuntuBantu: would you like to know why octal permissions are better than using letters?
<DFM> I have read that it works but I had to search several stores b4 finding a d-link card that was on the list
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, put the CD in there and start from there
<acon> IceOwl, what's wrong with +rwx and co?
<UbuntuBantu> IceOwl: easier to remember?
<IceOwl> acon: it can be a headache if you're trying to be specific
<UbuntuBantu> IceOwl: I remember reading aout it years ago when I first tried Linux
<IceOwl> what if you want rw-r--r--, writing it in letters is going to be more difficult
<weirdo> i cant seem to find instructions on creating .deb packages with checkinstall from .run files
<weirdo> anyone help?
<IceOwl> 644 is easier
<UbuntuBantu> this is my first foray into Linux in about 4 years
<acon> IceOwl, I find it easy when you want to change a subset of the permissions, like allow the group to write, but not change anything else
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, PM please, I'm still having trouble.
<pascal80> what is dapper-proposed repository
<IceOwl> and knowing how to use octal isn't that difficult either.. just add. rwxrwxrwx corresponds to 421421421
<TheGateKeeper> lostinc: Ctrl + Alt + 1 then type stopx ???
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, keep it public - if someone else ever saw it then they can contribute
<IceOwl> so, r+x = 5, r = 4, r = 4
<lostinc> oh okay
#ubuntu 2007-08-13
<ahmadsaifan> linuxbo1, nothing happens!!!
<Pelo> reya276, goto  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers, and remove the restricted driver , then instal your bin and restart
<reya276> Pelo:So if I remove the restricted drivers then the system crashes and it's over so I have to re-install
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: what do you mean by nothing
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: what did you do ...
<reya276> ok, let me try that
<ahmadsaifan> I put in the command and nothing starts to happen
<reya276> thanks Pelo
<ahmadsaifan> and im back on wried
<Pelo> reya276,  pretty much , but you can look on the site wehre you got the driver to see if there are any special instructions
<ahmadsaifan> wired*
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you were connected to your router ?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<ahmadsaifan> but no internet, no nothing
<linuxbo1> sure ?
<ahmadsaifan> yes!
<ahmadsaifan> i even tried to connect to my neighbors wifi, but nothing happens
<ahmadsaifan> i have no internet
<ahmadsaifan> but it says im connected
<reya276> Pelo: yes is asking to get a bunch of additional files but I don't know where to get them I tried getting them from Synaptic but nope.
<ahmadsaifan> now can we try to remote control?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, im on my neighbors :)
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: no ...
<reya276> The following packages must be installed in order for the Catalyst Linux driver to install and work properly:       XFree86-Mesa-libGL     libstdc++     libgcc     XFree86-libs     fontconfig     freetype     zlib
<ahmadsaifan> lol john
<Pelo> reya276, have you enable the extra repositories for syanaptic ?
<ahmadsaifan> ok linux bo1
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: your connection is secured ?
<Pelo> reya276, hold on
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<kozlojak> I am looking to install just the x window system on ubuntu server ed. what is the name of the package i need to install just the basic window system?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: by what ?
<Ni_> 
<reya276> Pelo: enable repositories? I don't know
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: wep ?
<ahmadsaifan> what do you mean by what
<mar2> kozlojak xorg-xserver?
<ahmadsaifan> maybe WEP
<ahmadsaifan> i dont know
<Ni_> whats up ppl
<ahmadsaifan> it says passaphrase when i try to connect
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: have you entered a password in network manager.... ?
<shadhoe> how do I go about creating a script to launch an app? and add it to a panel launcher thing?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<shadhoe> or if someone can point me to documentation?
<ahmadsaifan> but everytime i go back to the network manager, all information is gone
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you put your passphrase and what happended
<ahmadsaifan> it connects
<ahmadsaifan> but no internet
<ahmadsaifan> and every 2 minutes it asks me for the passaphrase again
<Pelo> reya276,  open synaptic,   in the menues there is a repositories item , check multiverse on the first tab and  backport in the third,  I'll be back in a  minute I'M gonna try to make you a command line to installyour dependencies if I can find them
<mar2> kozlojak: sorry just xorg should do it
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok connect again and do tape "ifconfig" in your terminal then copy and paste on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<requestedRerun> ql
<ahmadsaifan> ok, ill be back
<mar2> ahmadsaifan: what wireless chipset have you got?
<kozlojak> mar2: Thanks that worked
<brunotvrs> I got blackbox running here with Ubuntu Feisty. I have all the applications in the menu now, after running a menu generator. The thing is, I have this im, emesene, its setup only created an shortcut to the "emesene" file insisde its folder. I don't know why, but putting {/home/myuser/emesene/emesene} won't work. I have to "cd ~/emesene/" and then "./emesene" to work. This means I can't place a shortcup at blackbox's menu?
<reya276> Pelo: It was already selected
<Pelo> reya276,  ok,  hold on I found a few
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: so ?
<ahmadsaifan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33516/
<syntux> guys, when using netstat, how can I know which app is using X or Y port?
<mar2> brunotvrs: could you try a bash script and try running that?
<brunotvrs> mar2, I'm new to linux :P
<ahmadsaifan> be right back linux bo1, im thirsty
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you were not connnected....
<Radio> hmmm
<brunotvrs> tried to change the blackbox-menu file to {/home/myuser/emesene/emesene} but nothing happens.
<FFIXXX> hi how do i re-enable they update manager tray icon?
<ahmadsaifan> bacj
<ahmadsaifan> back
<ahmadsaifan> and i wasnt connected
<ahmadsaifan> im on wired again
<Radio> is there a log i can to check to see what was taking up 100% of my processor?
<Radio> i had to restart cuz it got pretty bad
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: when did you tape ifconfig you were on wifi...
<ahmadsaifan> i put it in after it shows blue bars on the panel
<ahmadsaifan> it never says that i am connected
<ahmadsaifan> but it says the percentage
<linuxbo1> ok do that
<KleRoi> hello, i just installed pidgin compiling it on the terminal... but i can't understand how to create a shortcut to make it start easily... actually I have no clue on how to make it start at all :D can anyone help me?
<ahmadsaifan> what?
<linuxbo1> iwlist scanning eth0  copy and past...
<mar2> brunotvrs: create a text file first line #!/bin/bash
<mar2> brunotvrs: next lines the 2 commands in order
<Pelo> reya276, I want you to close synaptic and run this line in the terminal ,  then run the installer again and see what dependencies you are still missing   sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-dev libgcc1 fontconfig libfreetype6-dev zlib1g-dev zlibc libfontconfig1-dev
<ahmadsaifan> on wired or wifi?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: whatever
<mar2> save the file check it has executable permission (chmod +x filename) and then try loading that
<ahmadsaifan> its a unknown command
<linuxbo1> now
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: sorry iwlist eth0 scanning
<reya276> Pelo: is downloading and installing
<reya276> oh it's done
<FFIXXX> no one?
<ahmadsaifan> i eth1 i think though
<Pelo> reya276, run the bin again , and tell me what the dependencies are
<linuxbo1> no eth0
<ahmadsaifan> interface does not support scanning
<FFIXXX> how do i re-enable the update manager tray icon?
<Notricon> hey
<linuxbo1> ok eth1
<linuxbo1> you right
<reya276> run what bin the ATI
<Notricon> Ubuntu doesn't install anything related to C T_T
<ahmadsaifan> ok, it worked
<ahmadsaifan> let me paste bin it
<Notricon> what's the point of having Linux if I can't even compile C ?
<vocx> FFIXXX, I think it is the notification thing, in the add applets menu
<Pelo> reya276, yes
<reya276> Pelo: Those dependencies where from the ATI website, that's what they require to install the driver
<Pelo> reya276, do you get an error msg now when you install ?
<vocx> Notricon, install "build-essential", and "linux-headers" if you want linux headers for your current kernel.
<ahmadsaifan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33518/
<gravemind> how do I set up an ftp server on my home computer
<reya276> Pelo:so now I can remover the restricted and install the ATI Driver, so let me do that now
<Pelo> reya276, I'm look in synaptic see if you have any xfree86 installed ,
<brunotvrs> mar2, then chmod ir=t?
<brunotvrs> it*
* Pelo sighs, deeply
<reya276> ok let me try that
<StoneNewt> Notricon: To use as an alternative to windows...
<reya276> yes I see them
<Notricon> heck, a Linux without a c compiler is ilke...
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: which one is your router ?
<ahmadsaifan> Saifan
<Notricon> a cat without fur
<Pelo> reya276,  ok try removing the restricted drivers and installing the new one
<reya276> Pelo: Ok let me try it
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok do :
<ahmadsaifan> ...
<theverant> anyone know for a command line video editor?
<Zanton> hi
<ahmadsaifan> do what
<erUSUL> Notricon: just install the gcc
<Zanton> I need some help with my mom's camera
<LGM^_> any one know how to get a linksys cit200 skype phone to work ?
<FFIXXX> vocx: oh it' s a gnome thing? i converted to xun=buntu
<Notricon> I have, it's not enough
<Zanton> it seems to be recognized
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key "YOUR KEY" channel 6
<vocx> Notricon, there is a huge subforum on programming in ubuntuforums.org, probably you missed it.
<Lunis> o.O snd-bt-sco kernel module inflated three logs to about 3 gigs each, filling my hard disk, crashing linux, all in about 20 minutes
<linuxbo1>  ahmadsaifan: in a terminal
<Zanton> module is loaded (gspca from universe)
<Notricon> there's a lot of "linux-headers" packs out there
<theverant> something that can cut and recombine video, not just convert from one format to another
<ahmadsaifan> with quotes
<reya276> Pelo: I got this error
<Pelo> reya276, out of curiosity , why do you absolutely want the "new" ati driver if the restricted one works ?
<reya276>  ./ati-driver-installer-8.39.4-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<Pelo> reya276,   sudo ./.....
<vocx> FFIXXX, not exactly sure. But there must be something similar.
<erUSUL> Notricon: there is a nice meta-package called build-essential install that
<chasetoys> folks... i have ubuntu 7.04, nviida 7950 card,nvidia-settings, and i basically it doens't detect my second monitor... any ideas?
<reya276> because it's the only way for me to run any #D applications/Games
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: replace YOUR KEY  by you passphrase
<Zanton> lsusb shows information about the camera
<reya276> with all the visual effects
<Zanton> but gphoto can't find it
<Pelo> reya276,   sudo ./.....
<vocx> Notricon, linux-headers installs the one that you have, it is simple. Also you can use "uname -r" to get your current kernel.
<mar2> gravemind chasetoys: are you running the restricted nvidia driver and have you run nvidia-settings
<ahmadsaifan> it says this: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<ahmadsaifan> and then my passaphrase
<Notricon> :(
<Notricon> well anyways
<chasetoys> mar2: i'm running driver downloaded from nvidia's site.... and yes i've run nvidia settings
<ahmadsaifan> it says invalid arguemen
<ahmadsaifan> arguement*
<Notricon> I was trying to install the new nVidia driver
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, I'm running Fiesty, with a AMD 4400X2, I need a temperature monitor, does anyone have any recommendations?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: copy past what you did
<brunotvrs> mar2, I just created a file named "runim" and inside was the #!bin/bash/ and the two command lines ("cd /home/myuser/emesene/" and "./emesene"). Saved it and when trying to run it, I get "permission denied". Try to run it with "sudo" and it asks for the password. Then it says "command not found".
<Notricon> and it said it can't do it whle the x window is working
<Notricon> what the hell?
<erUSUL> !sensors | MilitantPotato
* Pelo sighs , not another one 
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MilitantPotato> ty
<ahmadsaifan> but then youll see my network key
<Pelo> Notricon,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: hidde it .....
<Notricon> Pelo: what would that exactly do?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<Alloosh> hi, quick question: how to install kompare?
<Notricon> Pelo: I don't want to do something I'd regret later on
<linuxbo1>  ahmadsaifan:  hide it
<Pelo> Notricon, stop x
<Notricon> Pelo: and what about all the windows or something?
<Pelo> Notricon,  they will be closed
<Notricon> ok.
<ahmadsaifan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33519/
<ahmadsaifan> %C2there you go
<jake_> I've installed libdvdcss2, and if I run "totem dvd://" I can play a DVD, but if I chose "File -> Play _disc_" within totem, I get an error message that I do not have the appropriate plugins to play the media.  Any ideas?
<VSpike> When I install apache2 package, should I not have something in /etc/apache or similar?
<chasetoys> folks... i have ubuntu 7.04, nviida 7950 card,nvidia-settings, and i basically it doens't detect my second monitor... any ideas?
<Pelo> jake_, 1 I usualy just open the cd and play the big file in video-ts in order
<Marlohatori> Hey guys. I have a little problem if anyone would like to help
<Pelo> !dualhead | chasetoys
<ubotu> chasetoys: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ashfire908> howdo you purge the uninatlled package files from apt?
<reya276> Pelo: I got this error
<reya276> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<reya276>   Major opcode of failed request:  145 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<reya276>   Minor opcode of failed request:  48 ()
<reya276>   Serial number of failed request:  9
<reya276>   Current serial number in output stream:  9
<derenrich> How is ubuntu's tablet support?
<vocx> !paste | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reya276> I have not re-started though
<chasetoys> folks should i not use nvidia-settings
<Pelo> reya276, that means noting to me,  I guess you'll have to contend yourself iwth the restricted drivers
<chasetoys> or should i use nvidia-glx version of driver... and remove the one i dloaded from the wite
<derenrich> Anyone here of someone getting ubuntu on an X61t
<reya276> can I restart
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: what is the wrong argument in your case your key ?
<Pelo> reya276, try it
<mar2> brunotvrs: look at this example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33520/
<linuxbo1> the passphrase
<ahmadsaifan> what?
<reya276> I'm affraid that if I do it won't bppt up again
<Kr00l> Hey everyone. Can someone help me. I'm writing a paper based on the money saving advantages using linux vs Microsoft. Does anyone know where I can find statistics showing these savings?
<ahmadsaifan> you want my key
<dellubuntu_> free vs ?
<Pelo> reya276,  just boot the recovery mode and run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   use all the default
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: no what is the invalid argument your key ?
<Kr00l> Oh and it's a 12 page paper so i need real arguments
<Marlohatori> OK so i have 2 hard drives one has ubuntu one has windows. So my windows has kinda busted but the hard drive and data is fine but for some reason my PC wont boot with it plugged in. But i really need some data off of it so is there anyway i can plug in my Hard drive after boot or maybe do something so it is ignored during the boot process but visible after boot?
<ahmadsaifan> what do you mean
<reya276> Pelo: Ok thanks
<MilitantPotato> I'm lost at this step
<MilitantPotato> tRun the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extracted below:
<reya276> let me try it
<Alloosh> wow guys its hard to get you answer a question, how can I install kompare for quanta, the link is http://bruggie.dnsalias.org/kompare
<MilitantPotato> Where's that located?
<todkon> I need help with getting full resolution with my nVidia 6800 GT
<todkon> I tried everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<todkon> can someone please help me?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you have a wrong argument right what is it ?
<Pelo> Marlohatori, try plugging your bad hdd in as a slave , maybe that will help with the boot problem
<ahmadsaifan> the number?
<ahmadsaifan> i gave u the pastebin
<brunotvrs> mar2, That's what I did... Keeps asking for password and then says the command is not found
<ahmadsaifan> 8b2A
<Pelo> todkon, what video card do you hve ?
<erUSUL> todkon: what driver are you using? binary or free?
<GNULinuxGeek> Anyone have experience with sane?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: 82BA ????
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<todkon> Pelo: 6800 GT with 256mb
* Pelo buts out and waits for reya276  to return
<todkon> erUSUL: I think the binary
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok you tapped a wrong argument your key is not a key ?
<erUSUL> todkon: try with the nvidia-settings program
<todkon> erUSUL: it says nVidia everytime before GDM starts
<ahmadsaifan> WHAT?????
<Marlohatori> Pelo it wont boot even when set to slave. it gives "error 17" on the bios
<ahmadsaifan> man im confused
<erUSUL> todkon: nice GUI and all ;)
<vocx> !info kompare | Alloosh, use apt
<ubotu> alloosh, use apt: kompare: a KDE GUI for viewing differences between files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 330 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: how many numbers or letter  have your key
<ahmadsaifan> all letters
<mar2> if you type ls -l what are the permissions eg: -rwxr-x-r-x
<todkon> erUSUL: tried it already, I couldn't find anything
<Pelo> Marlohatori,  in the bios or after the grub menu ?
<ahmadsaifan> there is 13 letters
<chasetoys> can someone help me getting dual head video card (nvidia geforce 7950) to display output on my second lcd (dvi).... on ubuntu 7.04??  i have already downloaded latest nvidia drivers from nvidia's site, and tried to auto-detect the monitor from the nvidia-settings app.... any other ideas?
<erUSUL> todkon: you didint' find the program? or what?
<Pelo> !dualhead | chasetoys  donT' ask again
<ubotu> chasetoys  donT' ask again: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Marlohatori> after the GRUB
<todkon> erUSUL: no, I found it, it just doesn't let me do anything of use
<Pelo> Marlohatori, that,s not a bios problem that is a grub problem , can you boot ubuntu when the bad hdd is not plugged in ?
<erUSUL> todkon: strange... allways worked for me... maybe you need to launch it with gksu??
<Marlohatori> yeh
<todkon> alright
<GNULinuxGeek> I would like to get a UMAX scanner working (permanently) under Ubuntu Linux
<Pelo> Marlohatori, hold on I am checking the grub menu for the error
<MilitantPotato> I've no idea what this means.  I can't find mkdev.sh as I've no idea where LM-Sensors source is. Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extracted below:
<Pelo> Marlohatori, in your bios make sure the boot hdd is the ubuntu one,   ( after you hve replugged the bad hdd)
<ahmadsaifan> linux bo1, whered you go
<todkon> erUSUL: hmm, tried gksu, gives me the same functionality as it gave me just running sudo
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: the mkdev step is not necesary anymore afaik
<todkon> erUSUL: what should I be looking for?
<vocx> GNULinuxGeek, I have an old Astra-whatever and it didn't work. I think that company doesn't exist anymore, so I would not recommend it.
<Marlohatori> Yeh Pelo it is. the bad HDD is slave and the ubuntu is master AND set to boot
<Marlohatori> but still it wont boot
<gbb411> any body want to speak with hot horny boy
<Pelo> Marlohatori, that'S the best I can do for you, sorry
<dellubuntu_> yes chris hansen
<Marlohatori> OK thanks for your time
<ahmadsaifan> linuxbo1, you still here?
<erUSUL> todkon: in the section "X Server Display Configuration" ypou can set the desired resolution color deph etc
<linuxbo1>  ok tape that sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key  aaaaaaaaaa channel 6
<linuxbo1> what's happen ?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: 13 letters  ?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<linuxbo1> yeah
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: i am back
<R3dsh1ft> What's the best way to set up a secure SSH system?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> yes, 13 letters
<vocx> !ssh | R3dsh1ft
<ubotu> R3dsh1ft: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<PriceChild> linuxbo1, essid, not ESSID
<R3dsh1ft> Currently, I have this: Protocol 2 only, no passwords (only pub keys).
<linuxbo1> ok tape that sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key  aaaaaaaaaa channel 6
<todkon> erUSUL: it has X Server Information, X Server Display Configuration, X SCreen 0 > X Server Color Correction, X Server XVideo Settings, Cursor SHadow, OpenGL Settings, OpenGL/GLX Information, Antialiasing Settings; GPU 0  - (GeForce 6800 GT) >> Thermal Monitor, CRT-0 - (@@@), and nvidia-settings configuration :P
<chasetoys> i downloaded the nvidia drivers direct from nvidias site... how can i get rid of those in favor of nvidia-glx ?
<linuxbo1> PriceChild: whatever it works at home :D
<R3dsh1ft> I'm well aware of what SSH is, thanks. I'm asking about the most secure setup FOR it.
<erUSUL> todkon:  X Server Display Configuration <<< Here
<GNULinuxGeek> <vocx>  I have a an Astra 1200U that I can get to work once after detection, and then my system seems to "forget" where it is.  I am guessing it is a config file that I need to put the detection settings in.
<Pelo> if reya276 comes back looking for me , tell him I had to go
<ahmadsaifan> same thing
<ahmadsaifan> wait
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: It's only showing Core0 and Core1, no voltages
<ahmadsaifan> let me try again
<carlos> hola
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: no
<todkon> erUSUL: the resolution only gives me the "Auto" option
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you have tape that what happened ?
<todkon> erUSUL: and the menu next to it is greyed out
<ahmadsaifan> samething happens linuxbo1
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: same error ?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: no way
<carlos> by
<ahmadsaifan> what does that mean?
<vocx> GNULinuxGeek, so you can only use it like 1 hour? And then you have to unplug and connect it again?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan : "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key  aaaaaaaaaa channel 6"
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: like that
<ahmadsaifan> do i put in my key?
<erUSUL> todkon: mine is not greyed and there's where you choose the res (the auto is for refresh rate)
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: tape it and show me copy and past
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: no !!!
<ahmadsaifan> ooh
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<askand> Hi! I used tried gutsy herd 4 and it really sucked..do I have to upgrade to gutsy in october?
<mrigns> Vorian, i need the link for the packaging guide :D a freind ask and I cant find it anymore :D
<ahmadsaifan> nothing happens
<chasetoys> i downloaded the nvidia drivers direct from nvidias site... how can i get rid of those in favor of nvidia-glx ?
<todkon> erUSUL: perhaps I ran the wrong command to initiate the nvidia drivers?
<ahmadsaifan> i put in the command and nothing happens
<GNULinuxGeek> No, I can get the "Preview" scan and then can't get back to make the "real" scan.  I think it is a snae config issue.
<mrigns> oh got it
<theverant> askand - define "sucked"
<erUSUL> todkon: dunno
<Zanton> is there a way to know the filesystem used by a device ?
<GNULinuxGeek> <vocx>No, I can get the "Preview" scan and then can't get back to make the "real" scan.  I think it is a snae config issue.
<vocx> GNULinuxGeek, I think there is a list with scanner devices somewhere
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: you do not need to install lm-sensors from source just beegin in step 3 running sensors-detect
<vocx> !scanner | GNULinuxGeek
<ubotu> GNULinuxGeek: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan:  ok your key is wrong
<ahmadsaifan> huh
<ahmadsaifan> i didnt put my key
<ahmadsaifan>  in
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan:  you cannot have 13 letters ?
<ahmadsaifan> i put aaaaaaaaa
<vocx> !enter | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GNULinuxGeek> <vocx>I have been reading up a bit.  I did find that the info is stored in the sane.d.config file, but that uis supposed to be for network scanning
<todkon> erUSUL: thanks for the help, but I think I'll have to keep digging around forums or something
<todkon> later
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: aaaaa was for test 10 letters
<ahmadsaifan> im sorry, its a habbit
<ahmadsaifan> am i supposed to put in my key in the "a" or wat
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: key wep have either 10, 26 or 58 letters
<reya276> Pelo: the system restarted fine but when I try to run "aticonfig --initial"
<ahmadsaifan> ok, then im not wep
<reya276> I get an error
<askand> theverant:  hmm.. firstly It didnt find my networkcard..feisty find it dirvectly..but thats ok..its alpha and I filed a bug..I disliked the ways windows minimized and maximized but couldnt find a way to change it,,even no sound
<reya276> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<reya276> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you told me your have 13 letters your are sure ....
<ahmadsaifan> YES!
<ahmadsaifan> i know how to count
<theverant> askand - you mean the effect of the windows minimizing?  Because you can totally change that
<theverant> askand - what sound card are you using?
<theverant> because I am running it right now, and my sound and networking gave me no issues at all
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok lol
<dellubuntu_> linuxb1: let him try sudo iwconfig it should display encrpt key
<vocx> ahmadsaifan, linuxbo1 if it is a passphrase it needs "s:thisispassphrase"   read "man iwconfig"
<askand> theverant: im using intel :S I tought that was the best choice for linux
<theverant> askand - it should pick up intel network card no problem.  But like you said, it is alpha
<askand>  theverant:oh you asked for my soundcard.. my wificard is dlink :)
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan:  your key have you put it by yourself ?
<locke_> i googled around and didn't find any ubuntu 64-bit specific channels. am i right in assuming this place supports discussion on 64-bit platforms?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<theverant> Oh... wifi... well.. you are asking for troubles there, I think.
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you know how to configure your router ?
<ahmadsaifan> can i try disabling gnome network manager?
<ahmadsaifan> and use wifi radar?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,
<ahmadsaifan> what john
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, are u on a laptop
<vocx> locke_, yes, but 64 bit usually causes trouble, and that's it.
<ahmadsaifan> yes im on laptop
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, is ur wifi card built it?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, is ur wifi card built in?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, what type of laptop
<ahmadsaifan> Dell XPS m140
<repairs_are_free> amadsaifan, what encryption does your wireless access point have?
<Voodoo_john> eww dell
<ahmadsaifan> ahh, 3 people talking to me???
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  are u trying to connect to ur neighbors still?
<ahmadsaifan> no
<ahmadsaifan> i want to connect to mine
<ahmadsaifan> rofl
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  ok see heres what i do
<repairs_are_free> perhaps you mistyped the encryption code
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: iwlist eth1 key
<locke_> vocx: yeargh. well i just got a new dell inspiron 531, with amd X2 64 5600+, 4 GB DDR2 RAM, nVidia 8300 GT (I think maybe GTS?) and some nVidia networking card (wtf?) how do you think that'll work out with feisty-64?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, are u running fiesty fawn
<ahmadsaifan> yes feisty fawn
<repairs_are_free> do you have WEP?
<repairs_are_free> encryption, that is
<ahmadsaifan> linuxbo1, you want me to pastebin that?
<linuxbo1> repairs_are_free: he doesn't know
<repairs_are_free> ah
<Voodoo_john> ok at the top of ur screen does it show u network connections?
<Voodoo_john> on the pannel
<kanuha> Is it gconf that controls the gnome startup screen?
<dellubuntu_> Ahmad: try sudo iwconfig it should display encrpt key
<VSpike> Does anyone know which package should provide the files in /etc/apach2/*
<Don9307> WPA PSK w/TKIP algorithm is better than WEP
<ahmadsaifan> yes jogn
<linuxbo1>  repairs_are_free: passphrase 13 letters it is wpa ?
<ahmadsaifan> john*
<repairs_are_free> hmm...
<ahmadsaifan> HOLY CRAP< everyone stop trying to help me
<ahmadsaifan> im too confused
<locke_> am i at least right in assuming that if vista supports my hardware fully in 32 bit mode, then ubuntu will fully support my hardware in 64 bit mode?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  just follow me
<repairs_are_free> yeah, WPA
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, right click it
<vocx> locke_, amd 64 is used for server that handle more than 4 GB RAM. For desktop users the 32 bit version is preferred since some fancy things and applications may not work natively in 64-bit.
<ahmadsaifan> ok john
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, properties
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, configure
<ahmadsaifan> there is no properties
<Voodoo_john> oh u got the wrong one
<Voodoo_john> anyways
<Voodoo_john> i know what ur talking about
<ahmadsaifan> ok....
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  left click it
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<vocx> !enter | Voodoo_john ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> Voodoo_john ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahmadsaifan> manual config?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  manual config
<locke_> vocx: but then why are all the new laptops / desktops shipping with amd64 / core 2?
<ahmadsaifan> ok, then?
<Don9307> Cornfused?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  one sec loading rofl :P
<ahmadsaifan> ok.
<kanuha> Is it gconf that controls the gnome startup screen?
<Zanton> I try to mount a camera, but I get an error message from dmesg :  READ CAPACITY failed
<Zanton> do you know how to solve this plz ?
<vocx> locke_, probably for economic reasons it is cheaper to manufacture 64 bit processors even if there is no software available. So most processors are actually used in 32 bit mode.
<linuxbo1> how do you configure your network with wpa key ?
<ahmadsaifan> linuxbo1, i have no idea
<linuxbo1> network manager supports wpa ?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, do u need a pass to enter ur network?
<ahmadsaifan> some guy from dell helped me put in a key a long time ago and i forgot
<locke_> vocx: that's what vista home premium came with by default (a 32 bit operating system). i am limited to 4 GB RAM because of the motherboard, so would it serve me better to run everything in 32 bit mode? what are the advantages and what are the disadvantages?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: because I use wep encryption ?
<ahmadsaifan> john: yes i need a pass
<mtb-cliff> anyone know why apt-get open-ssh indicates that it can't be authenticated?
<askand> theverant: how can I change windowsminimizing?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, ok is ur window network settings opend?
<repairs_are_free> go to your router configuration
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<locke_> mtb-cliff: apt-get install openssh ?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, do you see wireless connection?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<ahmadsaifan> click on properties?
<mtb-cliff> locke_ yes that is correct
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, click it then click props
<User644> Hellp
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, yes
<User644> HELLP!!!
<ahmadsaifan> ok, everything is blank
<ahmadsaifan> fill it out?
<User644> HHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: what do you see
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  yes type in ur ssid, ur pass and leave it dhcp
<User644> Please help me!!
<User644> SOMEONE HELP ME!!!
<locke_> User644: present a problem
<ahmadsaifan> ok, i did
<User644> Ok.
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, leave wep to hexi
<ahmadsaifan> enable roaming mode?
<LDS_Trooper> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Art?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, nooo
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<vocx> locke_, all programs are available in 32 bit.Only high end server would require 64 bit for data manipulation. So you should definitely use 32 bit. As you say, it is ironic: 64 bit processors are capable to handle more than 4 GB RAM but not most motherboards.
<ahmadsaifan> it was on before
<User644> HOW DO I UNINSTALL UBUNTU!?
<repairs_are_free> install ubuntu?
<vocx> !install | User644
<ubotu> User644: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, only fill out the password, ur essid, then click ok
<repairs_are_free> pop in the disc
<vocx> !please | User644
<ubotu> User644: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<locke_> LDS_Trooper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat if it isn't there, then you can make your own i suppose
<User644> HOW DO I UNINSTALL UBUNTU??!!
<repairs_are_free> oh uninstall..
<Voodoo_john> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Voodoo_john> :O
<locke_> !ops User644 being an idiot
<ahmadsaifan> i clicked ok
<ahmadsaifan> and i disconnected
<linuxbo1> Voodoo_john: I see only Wep key in the manual configure of network manager...
<ahmadsaifan> John: i disconncected
<Voodoo_john> linux4me, yes 1 sec
<User644> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  ok herm 1 sec
<LDS_Trooper> locke_, thanks
<locke_> vocx: i see. what are the disadvantages of running in 32 bit mode then?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, u were connected before?
<ahmadsaifan> im back on wired
<sacater> User644: just overwrite the data on the hard drive
<User644> how do i uninstall ubuntu>
<repairs_are_free> User664, you just install another OS over it
<aricz_> Hi, I'm just wondering if there's anything like ALT-GR+numbers in virtual console.. you know, ALT-GR+numeric value and a 'char' would magically pop up.. dos
<ahmadsaifan> i was onn wired the hole time
<User644> i cant.
<repairs_are_free> well, you're stuck
<sacater> User644: not true
<sacater> User644: you can go into windows and try to format the disk
<User644> i need to get rid of ubuntu
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, u mean its not accessing the net when connected?
<locke_> quit feeding the troll
<kanuha> how do I change gnome start-up splash screen?
<vocx> locke_, that you cannot use 64 bit (obviously)      Actually, no disadvantages.
<sacater> User644: if it shows up
<ahmadsaifan> it doesnt even connect
<User644> because it is totally messing up my External Hard Drive.
<jin_> hi
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, u just said ur connected >_>
<ahmadsaifan> and both wireless and wired is checked
<repairs_are_free> do you just have an Ubuntu box?
<mtb-cliff> User644 - explain more - why do you need to uninstall versus install something else
<locke_> vocx: seriously? will the system still understand that i'm running with dual core at least?
<repairs_are_free> no windows?
<ahmadsaifan> im connected with wired
<ahmadsaifan> not wireless
<scam_> linux cant mess up your hdd
<User644> i need to get ubuntu off of my external HD
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, ah ok
<repairs_are_free> oh
<VSpike> How can I find out what files a package provides?
<repairs_are_free> well, reformat it
<ahmadsaifan> do i uncheck wired?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, this is were i need to look something up hold on
<kanuha> how do I change gnome start-up splash screen?
<vocx> locke_, of course, being dual core has nothing to do with 64 bit. There are 64 bit that are not dual core.
<User644> i installed it on my External HD, and it was 250gb, and now it tells me that it can only hold 64 gbs!!!
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, i wouldnt recommend it
<User644> how do i get it back to normal?
<mtb-cliff> User644 - you need to use a partition program to remove the partition that you installed on
<User644> i installed it on my External HD, and it was 250gb, and now it tells me that it can only hold 64 gbs!!!
<ahmadsaifan> recommend wat
<ahmadsaifan> ?
<User644> i installed it on my External HD, and it was 250gb, and now it tells me that it can only hold 64 gbs!!!
<User644> i installed it on my External HD, and it was 250gb, and now it tells me that it can only hold 64 gbs!!!
<arathald> hey, im having a bit of trouble connecting to a wireless network, the kde tools dont seem to be working very well (they dont show any networks); wifi-radar shows the network, but when i try to connect, it seems to be trying to get an address from a dhcp server at 255.255.255.255
<User644> how do i get it back to normal?
<sacater> !repeat User644
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat user644 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<locke_> vocx: is there a performance hit for running in 32 bit mode? in assembly, i'm assuming registers like eax and ebx remain 32 bit and something like rax and rbx takes over for 64 registers. in that case, having more registers would make programs run faster, yes?
<Jeff_Mitchell> can someone please test my webserver? its here: 60.234.217.170:80
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  i wouldnt recommend unchecking wired if ur only talking to me through ethernet..
<scam_> User644, you need to delet all partitions and format it
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<locke_> Jeff_Mitchell: "It works!"
<ed1t> would i be able to install fluxbox on ubuntu? i saw nUbuntu is a old version 6.10
<Jeff_Mitchell> locke_: what'd ya get?
<User878> Everyone
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, do u see a different network connection manager?
<scam_> Jeff_Mitchell,  works
<ahmadsaifan> where?
<repairs_are_free> server's good
<locke_> Jeff_Mitchell: a directory listing (usually a bad thing). there was blah.htm and apache2-default
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, besides the one we clicked before, at the top
<Sunnyboi14> People!
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ - any idea why apt-get install states that open-ssh can't be authenticated?
<Sunnyboi14> Please Help
<repairs_are_free> blah.htm
<ahmadsaifan> no i dont
<scam_> Sunnyboi14, ??
<Sunnyboi14> i need to repair my External Harddrive
<Sunnyboi14> when i got ubuntu
<locke_> mtb-cliff: it's openssh, why do you keep typing 'open-ssh'? you said you entered apt-get install openssh
<Jeff_Mitchell> locke_: thanks! lol, that's so cool. i had to configure my router. that's awesome. even a 16 yearold can do it :-) cheers
<Sunnyboi14> i had a 250gb drive
<ahmadsaifan> but i also installed Wifi Radar and KWifiManager, but they arent on now
<Sunnyboi14> and now it says that i only have a 54gb drive
<vocx> locke_, for desktop users there should be no noticeable difference. Besides every single program should be optimized, and most are not.
<Sunnyboi14> which is not true
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  ok give me 1 second i need to find out how u can get this to add to ur bar
<Sunnyboi14> because i have a 250gb drive
<locke_> vocx: okay, thanks
<scam_> Sunnyboi14,  do this "df -h"
<Sunnyboi14> df-h?
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: 'what' says that its only got 54GB
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<scam_> Sunnyboi14, in a terminal
<Sunnyboi14> my External hard drive
<scam_> without the " "
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> thanks
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ my mistake - I used apt-get install ssh: it responded with openssh-server can't be verified
<Sunnyboi14> i typed df-h
<Sunnyboi14> it said command not found
<df> -h
<vocx> !enter | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scam_> its not going to fix it... yet.. my guess is you dont want linux on it.. and you want it back so you can use it in windows?
<Sunnyboi14> yes!
<stuart-> lol @ df
<Sunnyboi14> true
<ahmadsaifan> Right clcik> add to panel??????
<locke_> locke_: if you're not using custom repositories, i really have no idea
<vocx> locke_, you answered yourself!
<df> stuart-: bising la lu
<locke_> hehe, i meant, mtb-cliff*
<stuart-> df, eh asal suddenly speak bm
<Sunnyboi14> scam_
<repairs_are_free> can someone test my server? www.alvinserver.homelinux.com
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  might have found it lemme see
<quasar8888> hello all
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<df> stuart-: because i can speak bm haha
<ahmadsaifan> ill wait
<sacater> quasar8888: hi
<Sunnyboi14> you are correct scam_
<Sunnyboi14> i want to get linux off my computer, and go back to windows
<quasar8888> is there any way to connect my MP3 player to ubuntu ?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: give me iwlist eth1 scanning...
<ed1t> anybody know if i could install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> what linuxbo1
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: why on earth do you want that
<scam_> Sunnyboi14,  you need to delet all partitions... then create one partition thats the full disc
<ahmadsaifan> what is the command
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: do you have the windows install disk?
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ I do have additional repositories entered
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: hmm
<Voodoo_john> linuxbo1, he needs to but eth0 to eth1
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: then install windows iver it
<Sunnyboi14> i cant
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: ?
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ - all of them say ubuntu in their url
<soundray> ed1t: yes, it installs like any other package. Then you can select it from the gdm menu
<locke_> mtb-cliff: well there you go. i wouldn't trust a non-official ubuntu repository with openssh
<Sunnyboi14> says something about "Cannot find HD"
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: windows should just be able to overwrite
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: to see if your wireless card support wpa
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: do it
<ahmadsaifan> it has to, it works on windows
<ahmadsaifan> what is the command?
<Sunnyboi14> but really, i just want to get my External Hard Drive Back to normal
<davf> Anyone know if there is an equalizer plugin for rhythmbox?
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: get a program off the web taht goes onto a floppy disk, that then reformats the disk
<linuxbo1> Voodoo_john: he needs someone configure his /etc/network/interfaces for wpa encryption
<sacater> Sunnyboi14: or externel disk
<quasar8888> I have a samsung MP3 player and I want to upload music using ubuntu
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ - are any of the archive.ubuntu.com reps unofficial?
<sacater> quasar8888: easy
<sacater> quasar8888: plug in the mp3
<Sunnyboi14> before ubuntu, 250GB of space, after ubuntu, 54gb. How do i revert back to 250gb?
<Voodoo_john> linuxbo1, no i think wep ascii is for wpa
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok
<locke_> mtb-cliff: i don't think so.
<sacater> quasar8888: using the USB cable
<quasar8888> ok sacater
<sacater> quasar8888: then a file manager with the mp3 player should come up
<mtb-cliff> Locke_ - then I should only have official reps
<Hadron> How do I redefine the actual command for the Desktop/E-mail shortcut	 in the keyboard preferences shortcut list? It just brings up  evolution but I want it to bring up another app.
<linuxbo1> Voodoo_john:ok but when He did :
<sacater> quasar8888: then dragging and dropping files should work
<soundray> sacater: not all MP3 players support USB mass storage mode
<Sunnyboi14> before ubuntu, 250GB of space, after ubuntu, 54gb. How do i revert back to 250gb?
<VSpike> If I uninstall and purge and then reinstall apache2, should that not install default config files in /etc/apache2 ?  I need help, I'm trying to go back to a default apache installation and failing miserably
<sacater> soundray: but most have a USB connecter
<locke_> mtb-cliff: like i said, if you aren't using unofficial repositories, i have no idea
<sacater> soundray: with cable
<vocx> Sunnyboi14, from where are you looking the space? Because windows won't be able to recognize the ext3 file system, but it is there. Are you using Windows right now?
<Sunnyboi14> No
<linuxbo1> Voodoo_john:sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key HIS KEY channel 6 he had a bad argument error
<quasar8888> file manager doesn't come up sacater
<jerry_> hey guys i need help. how do i install a program on a ubuntu machine?
<sacater> quasar8888: hmm
<sacater> quasar8888: open it
<soundray> sacater: they'd still have to support mass storage mode if your suggestion is going to work
<MilitantPotato> What's a good program to load a dual core?
<quasar8888> player says it's not connected
<sacater> quasar8888: Places>Home
<scam> quasar8888,  try this it might work.. its cheating somewhat terminal " sudo mount -a"
<Voodoo_john> linuxbo1, this is why i dont use a password for my network
<Hadron> How do I redefine the actual command for the Desktop/E-mail shortcut in the keyboard preferences shortcut list? It just brings up  evolution but I want it to bring up another app.
<dellubuntu_> Is widows tell u 54 or ubuntu
<Sunnyboi14> both
<DJAnubis> is there a way to resize a partition through some ubuntu thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Voodoo_john: i would have to think the pros outweigh the cons
<Rowan> totem or xine? which ones better?
<Sunnyboi14> but i had 250 before ubuntu
<soundray> DJAnubis: gparted. Best run from a live CD
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: gparted....
<Rowan> DJAnubis, sudo apt-get install gparted
<DJAnubis> :P
<scam> Hadron,  system > apps > perfered apps
<Rowan> but it runs better if you use Gparted Live or Ubuntu Live
<ahmadsaifan> oK, back to helping ME PLEASE
<Rowan> then you can edit your linux partitions too
<DJAnubis> k
<Voodoo_john> IndyGunFreak, not really because i have nothing to hide, iv always made my network free and iv had no problems, i even advertise my internet on the net
<DJAnubis> thanks
<DJAnubis> I'll go do that then
<Rowan> alright :P good luck
<IndyGunFreak> Voodoo_john: lucky you.
<Sunnyboi14> hello?
<DJAnubis> I just partitionmagic'd away half of this drive from windows, so I want to add that space to ubuntu
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: give me the  your full sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID Saifan key  aaaaaaaaaaaaa channel 6 with your key ....
<dellubuntu_> are u dual boot
<vocx> Sunnyboi14, I remember someone who had the same issue, and it turned out it he was looking at another drive hence the confusion.
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: I will try it .....
<Sunnyboi14> nope!
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: the gparted live cd is definitely handy to have.. only a 25mb download, burn it, and keep it forever.
<Voodoo_john> IndyGunFreak,  :) never had a problem and for people who connect to my internet router gain access to all my computers and my 1terabyte server
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Voodoo_john> IndyGunFreak,  so i see no reason for a pass
<ahmadsaifan> JOHN, please help me
<ConfidentiaL> How can I list all users on my computer using the terminal?
<ahmadsaifan> not chat
<DJAnubis> oh my, it's something I need to burn to a CD
<Rowan> DJAnubis, yes youll want to use the gparted or ubuntu live cds, you can't edit your ubuntu partition while you're on ubuntu (duh :P )
<IndyGunFreak> Voodoo_john: like i siad, lucky you.
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan, sorry im looking
<Sunnyboi14> but when i put it on windows, it says i have 54 gb of space, and i know i am not looking at the wring drive
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<soundray> ConfidentiaL: cat /etc/passwd
<DJAnubis> is it on the install CD?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan:  can you give it to me
<Rowan> DJAnubis, no you dont just use Ubuntu Live CD and then go to System >> Administration >> Gparted
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: you can install it(sudo apt-get install gparted), but you can't edit your Ubuntu partition while its mounted.
<DJAnubis> k ^^
<dellubuntu_> how formt drive fat 32 ntfs
<DJAnubis> bbl
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: something wrong with your bad argument
<ahmadsaifan> linuxbo1, same arguemtn
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: with your key
<Sunnyboi14> dellubuntu_-Huh?
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  mind joining a different channel with me and linux so we can help u 1 on 1 without any interference and hafting to look up the screen?
<Rowan> watch ill bet DJanubis messes up his entire hard drive :P
<ahmadsaifan> i did
<ConfidentiaL> thanks soundray
<ahmadsaifan> JOHN, please
<ahmadsaifan> i can do that
<IndyGunFreak> Rowan: i'll take that bet, and raise you 50.. :)
<Rowan> hahh
<quasar8888> sacater sudo -a yielded " [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab "
<Rowan> naa theres not much you can mess up with gparted
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok try with your key and change one letter
<Rowan> actually ,nvm i messed up bad
<vocx> Sunnyboi14, then use GParted and format the external drive, is that simple.
<Voodoo_john> ahmadsaifan,  join #eth1
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Rowan> i went to delete my vista partition but deleted my xp :\
<Voodoo_john> linuxbo1, join #eth1
<aricz> Hi, I just used kbd-config to set keyboard and charset to norwegian (getting   ).. but, joining channels on irc with one of those chars doesn't work out properly. I have some friends in a chan using those chars, when I join, there are none there.. :) I've tried to whois them, I see they're on the chan, I cut'n'paste.. same thing again. So anyone know what can be done? I'm pretty sure the charactercode is somehow messed up, not sure though.
<ahmadsaifan> i joined it
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i need help still
<arathald> im having a hard time getting my wireless internet working, wifi-radar seems to be trying to connect to a dhcp server at 255.255.255.255
<IndyGunFreak> Rowan: i've not dual booted in almost 2yrs, and got a nice GPS device as a gift, couldn't get it to work with Vmware, so now XP has about a 20gig partition, and Ubuntu has the other 230gigs.. :)
<Rowan> haha
<Rowan> i only have XP for Photoshop and City of Heroes
<Rowan> but soon ill get COH working in Cedega and ill use Pixel when its done
<repairs_are_free> how do I open up port 80 on my machine?
<Rowan> repairs_are_free: your router settings
<riyonuk> What program is used to make those small previews of whatever program your running? On the left? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=9067683384459d4780186b&p=screen
<repairs_are_free> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> repairs_are_free: refer to your router documentation.
<tanath> i can't seem to edit the menu items showing under System > Administration. any help?
<Rowan> which is most often http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1
<locke_> riyonuk: xnest most likely
<Sunnyboi14> i want to backup my files onto the Hard drive i used to put ubuntu on. I want to get rid of ubuntu, and i am going to format the drive to do it, but first of all, i need to have my HD have more space
<Sunnyboi14> anyone understand?
<repairs_are_free> it didn't work
<repairs_are_free> any help?
<Rowan> repairs_are_free, are you installing XP again?\
<arathald> repairs_are_free: what kind of router do you have?
<aricz> repairs_are_free: turn off your router and back on..
<Rowan> err i mean
<IndyGunFreak> repairs_are_free: ?... you done that awful fast, what kind of router?
<repairs_are_free> ummm...
<locke_> Sunnyboi14: try using yousendit.com or something similar to 'backup' your stuff, wipe the machine, and then backup your stuff later by downloading from yousendit.com
<Sunnyboi14> before ubuntu, 250GB of space, after ubuntu, 54gb. How do i revert back to 250gb?
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, are you running XP again?
<tanath> i also can't get add/remove back on the menu
<niuq> hi i installed apache2, and i'd like to know how can i run it, or check if it is working
<Sunnyboi14> Ok
<Sunnyboi14> thanks!
<repairs_are_free> trendnet tew-450brp
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, this is important
<repairs_are_free> 452**
<repairs_are_free> sorry
<Rowan> are you running XP again or reinstalling ubuntu?
<vocx> Sunnyboi14, you are not helping by repeating the same question without adding any further description!
<Rowan> repairs_are_free, http://portforward.com
<repairs_are_free> thanks
<Rowan> that should help you out
<mtb-cliff> Anyone know why the official repos are failing authentication for openssh-server
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i need to uninstall ubuntu
<quasar8888> Sacater, did not work any other suggestions ?
<Sunnyboi14> how do i get it off my system?
<ed1t> pop in windows cd it will take care of it
<Rowan> one thing though
<Sunnyboi14> i need to get rid of the ubuntu files
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, delete the partition
<Rowan> and uhh
<locke_> Sunnyboi14: get a livecd of some kind. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your hard drive> bs=1024 count=99999
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<Grell> ubuntu is the best linux out there
<Rowan> when you put in the windows cd. you need to go to the repair console and type  "fixmbr"
<Rowan> to get rid of grub bootloader
<Rowan> otherwise your computer will be unbootable
<locke_> Grell: best is relative. define best.
<repairs_are_free> rowan: I tried the port forwarding, but I need to open up port 80 on my localhost
<Paddy_EIRE> how worried should we all be about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=panels
<ed1t> Sunnyboi14 use Gparted live cd to delete partitions
<Grell> ive gone from slack, to debian, to gentoo, to redhat (when it was free) to freebsd, to whatever
<DJAnubis> :P
<Grell> ubuntu is great though
<Sunnyboi14> Rowan, how do i go to the repair console?
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, when you put in the windows xp cd, it will say press enter to install or press "r" to go to the recovery console
<steph_16th> grell: did you try LinuxFromScratch?
<Paddy_EIRE> Grell: whats freebsd like
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<DJAnubis> "E: Package gpart has no installation candidate"
<Sunnyboi14> it comes up with an error
<Grell> nah never did lfs
<arathald> heh wow i feel stupid, answered my own question with man dhclient
<Sunnyboi14> hold on for a sec while i get it up
<quasar8888> any other help on connecting my MP3 player ????
<Grell> freebsd is cool
<vocx> Grell, locke_ don't define anything, this channel is not for discussion. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grell> ports collection is good
<Rowan> i personally prefer openSUSE
<Paddy_EIRE> Grell: I mean as a desktop
<aricz> Blah, anyone know the solution to this problem? Not sure how to fully describe this, but here goes: For some reason, both BitchX and Irssi, I'm not able to join a channel which uses one of the special characters from norwegian keyboardlayout (  ). I have some friends in the channel #fkkers.. but when I type /j #fkkers, I get in the channel, but not the same channel as my friends are in. Anyone know what may cause this problem?
<Grell> freebsd can be a pain in the ass
<PriceChild> !away > Lunis-away
<Grell> like getting flash and stuff to work
<Grell> not fun
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: it called GpartED... sudo apt-get install gparted
<newpers> why does iptables -L just hang there.  and if i wanted to setup some iptables for a firewall, where should i stick it?  /etc/init.d?
<vocx> aricz, maybe you are not in the same server as they are.
<repairs_are_free> I need to open port 80 on my localhost
<Grell> i wouldn't recommend freebsd for the desktop
<repairs_are_free> I've got port forwarding
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<DJAnubis> IndyGunFreak: this is why I'm glad I have you guys ^^
<Sunnyboi14> i put it the winxp cd
<Rowan> repairs_are_free, it should be open then
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: :)
<Sunnyboi14> then it says it is loading files
<riyonuk> locke_, its not fvwm?
<repairs_are_free> I'm doing an nmap
<Rowan> yes Sunnyboi14 now wait for it to bring up a little menu
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i am
<repairs_are_free> it says it isn't
<Kyle_Eiklor> hello all
<locke_> riyonuk: ?
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, did you remove ubuntu  yet?
<riyonuk> locke_, you said xnest
<Sunnyboi14> no
<aricz> vocx: I am, /whois friend.. I see they're on the channel. I even cut the text for the channel-name, paste and try to join it. Same result, I get to a channel using the same characters, but for some reason, it's different. It may have to do with the charactercode, not sure.
<Rowan> actually Sunnyboi14 nevermind you can probably just erase it with the winxp disk
<Sunnyboi14> i dont know how
<Sunnyboi14> k
<locke_> riyonuk: xnest has nothing to do with fvwm
<Sunnyboi14> still says its loading
<locke_> riyonuk: the "X" in xnest indicates Xorg
<Kyle_Eiklor> When I want to install ubuntu I mount the .ISO on a CD and have the CD in when I start my comp right?
<jlx> Hi! Anyone know where to look for drivers for hp pavilion zv5240ca for ubuntu 7.04 and how to set them up?
<riyonuk> locke_, huh? I just want those little preview boxes, they look sweet
<DJAnubis> hmm
<Sunnyboi14> now it says its starting windows
<Rowan> Oh hey does anyone know how i can properly configure a dual-monitor with Intel graphics?
<IndyGunFreak> Kyle_Eiklor: yous houldn't have to mount anything, just restart your PC witht he disk in the drive.
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Rowan> i tried that program coming up for xorg 7.3 but its not working
<Sunnyboi14> now the little menu came up
<DJAnubis> okay, so...this won't let me move the unallocated space :P
<repairs_are_free> Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-08-12 19:20 EDT
<repairs_are_free> Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
<repairs_are_free> Not shown: 1691 closed ports
<repairs_are_free> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<repairs_are_free> 111/tcp  open  rpcbind
<repairs_are_free> 139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn
<repairs_are_free> 445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds
<Rowan> ok sunnyboil now press "R"
<repairs_are_free> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<repairs_are_free> 679/tcp  open  unknown
<Sunnyboi14> the little menu came up
<repairs_are_free> 2049/tcp open  nfs
<repairs_are_free> I need to open port 80
<tanath> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kyle_Eiklor> I put the file on 2 different disks and tried them both and it will not read the disk to try and install ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> DJAnubis: you need to use the either hte Gparted Live CD, or yuour Ubuntu CD, you can't resize a partition you're currently using
<Sunnyboi14> Rowan?
<DJAnubis> I am
<IndyGunFreak> Kyle_Eiklor: are you sure you're burnning them correctly?
<Rowan> Sunnyboi14, now it should say "press R for recovery console
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i did
<vocx> aricz, use xchat just to try, and also try with gaim or pidgin
<Rowan> now what does it do?
<eTiger13> how do I keep my wireless from associating with all APs in command line?
<Sunnyboi14> it says
<DJAnubis> IndyGunFreak: I am using the live CD, I don't know how to combine the unallocated space with my main installation
<Kyle_Eiklor> I tried using windows to burn it then when I was searching around I found something that said to burn the file on the disk using nero
<Sunnyboi14> setup did not find any hard disk srives installed on your computer
<Rowan> oh okay Sunnyboi14 then you'll want to install xp first
<Sunnyboi14> drives*
<Rowan> then do the fixmbr
<Sunnyboi14> how
<Sunnyboi14> How do i install Winxp?
<Rowan> reload the disk and install xp the normal way
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<DJAnubis> o.O
<Rowan> :\
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<IndyGunFreak> Sunnyboi14: to install XP, sudo apt-get bendover
<niuq> hi i have installed apache2, and i'd like to know how can i run it, or check if it is working
<riyonuk> locke_, soo
<DJAnubis> ow, my head hurts from that statement
<IndyGunFreak> brb, phone call.
<Rowan> put in the xp disk, wait for the menu to popup again, then follow the onscreen instructions to Install XP
<DJAnubis> IndyGunFreak: can you help me use gparted?
<DJAnubis> :P
<DJAnubis> crap
<DJAnubis> I'll open that question to everyone then
<vocx> DJAnubis, is really simple, why don't you try it by yourself?
<kodram> hello :)
<niuq> !help apache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help apache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJAnubis> vocx, I'm saying, I need assistance
<Rowan> isn't there a #apache?
<Rowan> *an
<Kyle_Eiklor> is there a better way to burn it on a disk? I tried Nero and the windows way,neither way is letting me install apache
<DJAnubis> I want to make this unallocated space at the end of my drive become a part of my main installation of ubuntu near the beggining
<Kyle_Eiklor> I mean ubuntu was looking above me and wrote apache
<dellubuntu_> Sunny: google "ultimate boot disk" it has a lot of utilities to reformat a hard drive
<kodram> how do i get mp3 files to work?
<DJAnubis> you download the codec
<vocx> !codes | kodram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hadron> scam: just saw your advice. But "Mail Reader" isn't listed.
<vocx> !codecs | kodram
<ubotu> kodram: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LDS_Trooper> join ubuntu-artwork
<LDS_Trooper> join #ubuntu-artwork
<LDS_Trooper> oops
<Voodoo_john> Rowan, yes
<Sunnyboi14> i typed sudo apt-get bendover
<LDS_Trooper> lol got it
<Sunnyboi14> and it says invalid operation bendover
<ahmadsaifan_> #eth1
<scam> Hadron,  it is in my build
<aricz> vocx: Same problem.. I /whois friend, point the mouse cursor to the chan he's on, right-click, "join channel".. and well, I join a channel using the same chars, still I'm there alone.. :) strange
<dellubuntu_> sick joke?
<vocx> Sunnyboi14, someone was making fun of you, that was a joke.
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> :(
<dellubuntu_> Sunny: google "ultimate boot disk" it has a lot of utilities to reformat a hard drive
<Sunnyboi14> i dont really want to format it
<Hadron> scam: sorry. I had to go to custom. I see now. Thanks.
<Sunnyboi14> i just want to get it back to when i bought my External Hard Drive
<aroooni> hey folks
<Radio> hmm what would i use to access files on another linux computer?
<aroooni> how do i launch the gnome terminal windwo?
<Hadron> Radio: use sshfs
<Radio> thx
<dellubuntu_> Sonny:ubuntu should not have made your 250 smaller
<Sunnyboi14> it did
<dellubuntu_> ur drive may be corrupt
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Sunnyboi14> and im not happy about it
<scam> Hadron,  np
<Radio> Hadron: any other options i should look into?
<aricz> vocx: Do you know a way to enter the charactercode directly? Like in Dos, we used to press ALT+GR+"a numeric value, 0-255" to fetch a character. Anything similar in linux?
<DJAnubis> aroooni, applications > accessories
<Sunnyboi14> how do i fix it then?
<dellubuntu_> you may have to reformat it.
<Hadron> radio, IMO no.
<aroooni> DJAnubis, but i want to launch it when i login
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<aroooni> DJAnubis, what do i need to type in so i can do that
<Hadron> Radio: you know a little about ssh?
<Radio> yea
<DJAnubis> aroooni, I'm a complete noob, I don't honestly know :P
<dellubuntu_> Sunny: google "ultimate boot disk" it has a lot of utilities to reformat a hard drive
<Radio> ive used ssh before
<aroooni> what is the name of the gnome terminal window
<Kyle_Eiklor> I don't want to wait 10 weeks for free CD's to show up and I don't have the money to buy the CD's(no paypal or CC's)can anyone else who downloaded it tell me how they did it
<Radio> never heard of sshfs though
<Hadron> Radio: reagrdless, it's a good learning expereince as well as being easy enough and secure
<aroooni> how do i launch one from command line?
<seiflotf1> can i install gutsy beside feisty
<DJAnubis> gutsy is obsolete imo
<vocx> aricz, next time use a channel without that o.       Hold Ctrl+Shit+U+1234  to enter unicode characters
<moyer> anyone know how to get playback to work in adobe audition with wine.. it will play when i go to "open file" and it samples it... but when i insert it into the multi track it plays back with just static
<Hadron> seiflotf1: no. of course if you have seperate partitions for everything.
<WindsofTime> What is the IM client that is for Ubuntu?
<WindsofTime> is it Pidgen?
<DJAnubis> GAIM
<Frogzoo> Kyle_Eiklor: download the iso & burn to cd/dvd
<d4rkmonkey> Feisty has GAIM
<DJAnubis> I am a purist, but yeah, Pidgen
<d4rkmonkey> Gutsy has pidgin, pidgin is just a newer version of GAIM
<WindsofTime> Well when I type sudo apt-get install Pidgen it says it cannot find the package
<d4rkmonkey> you can always install pidgin yourself though even though its not in the repos.
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> you have to download it
<d4rkmonkey> and compile yourself
<WindsofTime> =\
<aricz> vocx: hehe, we've had that chan using that schtoopid O for years;) but damn weird I can't join that chan in linux.. thanks for the help, I'll try find that char.. wee....
<ahmadsaifan> #eth1
<d4rkmonkey> its not that hard.
<WindsofTime> lemme try it
<WindsofTime> :P
<DJAnubis> I need help with gparted
<aroooni> what is the name of the gnome terminal?
<Kyle_Eiklor> Frogzoo: I did that using nero,and the option given when you move the file into a blank CD in windows explorer and neither of the CD's are recognized for downloading ubuntu during startup
<seiflotf1> but how do i name the / partition i am using now
<TiagoTiago> hi, would someone be able to help me figure out how to  successfully boot the instalation cd on an old laptop? (it gives that error about the CD2 even when I tried the alternate cd)
<scam> gnome-terminal
<vocx> !pidgin | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<maria> hey guys, i'm using feisty on an old pc, with a crt monitor, when i boot up my pc, everything looks fine, but once i login my screen is all messed up, it has all kinds of stripes, like shadowing, i checked the cable and it seems fine, how can i tell if its the monitor?
<Frogzoo> Kyle_Eiklor: you need to burn it as an image, not as a file - should be an option "burn image" or similiar
<DJAnubis> gahhhh
<aroooni> how do i join multiple irc channels with one /join command
<thor_> Hi
<vocx> !locale | aricz
<ubotu> aricz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<genefitz> Pidgin works well for every other IM system except for AIM.. Go figure..
<thor_> I want to run a script every time a cd is inserted. How do I do that?
<Kyle_Eiklor> Frogzoo: I'll try it again thanks for the help
<TiagoTiago> anyone?
<vocx> aroooni, "gnome-terminal" is the name
<vocx> TiagoTiago, it is an old laptop, you said it yourself
<maria> here is a screenshot
<maria> http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpz9.png
<TiagoTiago> no way to install ubuntu in it then? :/
<maria> i dont think its the screen since its in the screenshot
<thor_> I want to run a script every time a cd is inserted. How do I do that?
<aroooni> thanx vocx
<vocx> TiagoTiago, maybe not. Maybe you need a different Linux distribution, something smaller.
<TiagoTiago> which would you recomend?
<genefitz> Tiago, you cound try DamnSmall.
<DJAnubis> can someone PM me or something if they can help me use GParted, I'm sick from looking at this window
<TiagoTiago> does it have a gui?
<genefitz> Tiago, yes, it does...
<vocx> TiagoTiago, people seem to prefer Damn Small Linux, Puppy Linux, or Linux Mint.
<K3nto> can someoen help me install an update? its for compiz and i can install it over and over again; it wont go away
<TiagoTiago> ok, I'll google it up, thanx :)
<quik__> hey folks
<vocx> !patience | DJAnubis that is the only way
<ubotu> DJAnubis that is the only way: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<quik__> anyone got a favourite network monitoring tool for the command line?
<genefitz> Tiago: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<TiagoTiago> thanx :)
<DJAnubis> vocx, I understand, but I'm about to puke from looking at IRC
<genefitz> Tiago, DSL takes almost nothing to run..
<aricz> vocx: yup, that's what I've done.. qwerty, norwegian layout.. latin1.. to get the strange norwegian characters to show.. so I'm wondering if linux and dos/win uses different charactercodes to show them..
<DJAnubis> so if someone feels like being helpful, alert me or something, I need to go get medicine
<TiagoTiago> ok, I'll try it first, thanx again :)
<K3nto> genefitz: i restarted my computer after, but it was still the 2-sided 3d deal
<vocx> aricz, I know a Norwegian guy, but he is unavailable try !no
<vocx> !no | aricz
<ubotu> aricz: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<aricz> vocx: thanks again!
<genefitz> K3nto, you may want to try a uninstall of fuzion, It is noted that the 7xxx cards to have some issues with Compiz.
<K3nto> genefitz: mkay, thanks
<thor_> I want to run a script every time a cd is inserted. How do I do that.
<genefitz> K3nto: here's the half full, if you do that, you should have the original effects for Ubuntu back.
<genefitz> Sorry, I wish I could do more to help you...
<caifanxp> hola me podrian ayudar con compiz fusion !!!
<TheRF> Hi again. I believe I have managed to get the drivers installed for my VIA graphics on Linux. Now when I run s3utility, I get the message: Couldn't display s3utility - Attempt to log in failed.
<dellubuntu_> ingles solamente
<thor_> que es el problema caifanxp?
<vocx> !es | caifanxp thor_
<ubotu> caifanxp thor_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dellubuntu_> ingles por  favor
<ahmadsaifan_> #eth1
<newpers> any ideas of why iptables -L hangs on me?
<WindsofTime> How do I install Pidgen?  I got the .tar.bz2 file
<TheRF> When I try to run s3utility from a terminal I get the following: (s3utility:5829): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<WindsofTime> but iunno how to Install it
<d4rkmonkey> WindsofTime, you got to compile it.
<d4rkmonkey> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<WindsofTime> =\
<WindsofTime> kk
<d4rkmonkey> o_O that was a lucky guess for me
<GrooveStix> hey guys I am trying to install pidgin from the source code. and after the "make" command it's taking forever to finish. is this normal?
<vocx> WindsofTime, it is called PIDGIN
<Rowan> Can anyone help me with the best program to convert full dvds into like 1gb XVID movies?
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, you are doing great!
<PHu1> pidgin is in synaptic
<WindsofTime> in the Synaptic?
<GrooveStix> nope
<WindsofTime> But it wont find it
<WindsofTime> :P
<vocx> !pidgin | PHu1
<ubotu> PHu1: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Rowan> hey WindsofTime, get the .deb from uhh  http://getdeb.net
<PHu1> I had a really hard time finding the depends for it to work correctly, but then was surprised that is worked great from a deb install
<Rowan> pidgin is a biotch to compile because you need really special SSL to use MSN or Gmail
<d4rkmonkey> vocx, what?
<GrooveStix> oh, son of a!
<WindsofTime> I have to read 3 sites now
<genefitz> Rowan: I use Acidrip for creating XviDm however, it does like to crash from time to time
<d4rkmonkey> Rowan, its not that bad, you just need to install a couple extra packages. Vive is a bi*** to compile, I couldn't even get it to work.
<TheRF> Also, when I ran it from terminal, I was using the root, so though it would help.
<TiagoTiago> mm, I can't seem to find the download link for dsl, on the hopeage I get redirected to a forum thread and it is not clear where I should go from there.......
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, I guess I'm not a good motivator.
<MattJ> WindsofTime: pidgin is called gaim in synaptic
<Rowan> hmm
<MattJ> WindsofTime: They just changed their name
<Rowan> i have so many dvd rippers to choose from :\
<d4rkmonkey> vocx, lol, I was just saying the !compile was a lucky guess, didn't know that ubotu had that response, or I would have put | <nick>
<WindsofTime> I see
<WindsofTime> Thanks ! :)
<d4rkmonkey> WindsofTime, its not just a name change, pidgin is the newer version, its way better than GAIM IMO. I don't know if the ubuntu repos have caught up
<v3ctor> pidgen is just gaim post lawsuit settlement
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, remember that you can query ubotu privately, so can ask him all sort of things before doing it in the main channel
<WindsofTime> Im getting it o.o
<d4rkmonkey> WindsofTime, you can also try getdeb.org (is it .net?)
<WindsofTime> Im doing that
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> :)
<v3ctor> the beta gmail 2.0 is pidgen
<MattJ> getdeb.net
<d4rkmonkey> WindsofTime, also theres probably a backport from gutsy
<WindsofTime> Gosh so much help from so many people! :)... THanks All!
<Voodoo_john> gmail !! ftw!
<WindsofTime> I got MSN, Gmail, Yahoo,and Aim
<TiagoTiago> aight, found it iwith google
<Gena> I'm trying to install my WUSB54GS wifi device with a tutorial that requires you compile ndiswrapper, but I can't seem to install the build-essentials package with apt-get.
<Fructose> How do I sent the null character through telnet while using the Gnome Terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> Gena, what error do you get?
<Gena> Oh, on a 64-bit Dapper machine.
<v3ctor> wtf at that auto complete...s/gmail/gaim/g
<WindsofTime> Ubuntu is indeed Community :)
<PHu1> and more fun than you would believe - except for those times where you scratch your head and say um....?
<sport> i need help, i have a samba lan server running and am not sure how to use ubuntu's "connect to server" option to open it. what's the correct setting?
<Gena> Well, it's been a while since I did it, and I was being too stupid at the moment to record it, but it had something to do with not being able to find the disk.
<TheRF> Gena: Try using the Synaptic Package Manager
<jerry_> help!!!!!!!!!! why cant i type in my password into a terminal window??????
<Rowan> why did ubuntu remove libdvdcss2 from repositoreis :(
<Rowan> thats what i needed to play 300 and all those good movies
<reya276> how can I get my graphical interface back, I was trying install ATI drivers and now it says my Xserver configuration is messed up,
<v3ctor> Rowan: because of the legal issues surrounding it
<Rowan> got it from the Mediubuntu repositories or whatever
<palintheus> jerry_: the password just doesn't show up
<cafuego> Rowan: Legal reasons.
<caifanxp> help !! compiz fusion cube 3d not work
<vocx> !compiz | caifanxp
<ubotu> caifanxp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gena> Yeah, jerry_, it's typed in but it doesn't show. It's safer that way. :)
<jerry_> but even if i do type it in, it says sorry incorrect
<reya276> I tried to do "Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that has not fixed it
<Rowan> haha but on ubuntu's website they tell you to get from those repositories, couldn't they just make it so uhh, the mediabuntu repostories are default in ubuntu, doesn't make it so its on ubuntu servers
<Rowan> caifanxp, uhh.. ctrl + alt + mouse button
<K3nto> genefitz: sorry, i was afk a sec. yoiu said to get fusion?
<cafuego> Rowan: Medibuntu isn't a default in anything
<TheRF> reya276 - I got the same issue when I was trying to install drivers for mine, but it went wrong. I had to basically uninstall the one I just installed and then reinstall the old one.
<Rowan> cafuego, i know, im saying it should be, shouldn't be legal issue if its not on the ubuntu servers
<Gena> So, I'll just try it with Synaptic and if it doesn't work, I'll be back here...
<TiagoTiago> aight, I have to go, thanx for the help, cya :)
<palintheus> jerry_: well, not sure then, does it accept it when you go system>administration>users and groups
<reya276> ok what is the command for reinstalling the restricted drivers
<kitche> Rown: it's still legal issue sicne they are telling you where to get the libdvdcss2
<mtb-cliff> anyone know what ssh-askpass-gnome is?
<sport> i need help, i have a samba lan server running and am not sure how to use ubuntu's "connect to server" option to open it. what's the correct service setting?
<Rowan> kitche, they tell you on their website :\
<cafuego> Rowan: *shrug* That's osmehting for the world police to sort out, apparently.
<Creteil> hi all
<Rowan> ahah
<Rowan> or the INTERNET HATE MACHINE
<Rowan> anyways hmm
<vocx> mtb-cliff, use "aptitude show <packagename>"  or "apt-cache show <packagename>"
<reya276> TheRF: what is the ATI restricted driver install command
<Fructose> Anyone know how I can send custom characters over a telnet session, e.g. a null?
<TheRF> reya276: I'm not sure what the command would be for ATI restricted driver install
<kitche> Rowan: yeah I said it wrong though :)
<Creteil> don't know why, but actually under my Feisty, bluetooth services doesn't start automatically at boot. Someone here can help me to debug the problem ?
<Rowan> Creteil, find the command-line name for the services
<TheRF> I got VIA graphics
<Rowan> and go to system >> preferences >> sessions
<PHu1> reya276: are you asking how to install the ATI flgrx driver?
<Rowan> then click "new" under startup programs and add the commandline name there
<Creteil> Rowan : what do you mean ?
<reya276> yes
<reya276> that was before
<vocx> TheRF, which card do you have? you know there are issues with 3D rendering right?
<Rowan> do you know the name of the services that you type in the terminal to activate them?
* Rabbitbunny is now getting serious (files: backed up) (iso:burned) (status:booting to cd)
<PHu1> reya276: give me a second to find the exact thread that I used
<bryanl> whats the gnome equiv to k3b?
<reya276> PHu1: I tried to install it, but when I rebooted I got the  CLI
<lufis> bryanl: gnomebaker
<TheRF> vocx: I have an integrated VIA PM800 card.
<Creteil> Rowan : yes, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<bryanl> lufis: thanks
<lufis> bryanl: or nautilus... depends on what you want to do
<bryanl> lufis: burn an iso to disk
<Rowan> ok Creteil i think you can put that in there
<vocx> TheRF, is it good? Everything fine?
<Rowan> go to System >> Preferences >> Sessions >> New
<Rowan> and put all that in there
<lufis> bryanl: gnomebaker's the best choice then
<TheRF> vocx: Well, it all seems ok.
<TheRF> vocx: Expect the fact that I cannot get the s3utility to load up
<WindsofTime> I installed XAMPP and I am able to connect to my website (via IP..not the domainname yet).. But I have images that I would like to display.. only it tells all veiwers they dont have permission to veiw the images.. Little help? BTW the channel #XAMPP is no help =\
<TheRF> *Except
<PHu1> reya276:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<vocx> TheRF, which you downloaded? Or what does it do?
<furenku> hello... does anyone of a good application for realtime video synthesis; i tried to open VVVV with wine, but no success... :(
<PHu1> that helped a bunch
<moyer> anyone know how to get playback to work in adobe audition with wine.. it will play when i go to "open file" dialog it plays through a preview option flawless. but when i insert it into the multi track it plays back with just static
<mtb-cliff> ok something is wierd with my apt system - it fails to authenticate packages, anyone have an idea where I should start - I only have official apt repos in my list
<madman91> where can i download ubuntu for zune?
<madman91> hahaha :) jk
* LinuxKid nb all
<madman91> i dont have a zune and i know it hasnt been hacked yet
<vocx> mtb-cliff, clean install? what else did you do?
<madman91> goodnight
<TheRF> vocx: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=171 - From that link, I followed the instructions on the PDF. At the last point, when I try and load s3utility in the terminal using root, I get:
<mtb-cliff> actually it was an upgrade from 6.10 to fiesty a while ago
<mtb-cliff> haven't had issues with update manager
<TheRF> vocx: (s3utility:6199): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kamva881> Hi all, I have a small problem with the fonts in the terminal. I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<kamva881> I am also using a German Keyboard.. is this problem any way related to it
<CaptainFrisbee> furenku, do you need an app for a VJ set?
<vocx> TheRF, interesting, although I wouldn't thrust viaarena products
<Creteil> Rowan : actually the bluetooth applet doesn't start because /etc/init.d/bluetooth was not automatically exectuted during boot process off initscripts ...
<furenku> CaptainFrisbee: yes
<mtb-cliff> I tried reducing my sources list to strictly archive.ubuntu.com feisty main universe multiverse - no help
<furenku> CaptainFrisbee: but i would like to be able to open vvvv because of its synthesis capabilities...
<TheRF> vocx: Does that error mean anything?
<arathald> ok, im having some trouble getting dhcp working on my wireless conenction (it works on my wired)
<thedash> what was the bash command to grab one or more parts of a line based on a token ?
<TheRF> vocx: I'm thinking that as its a terminal you cannot load up GUI in it.
<scam> mtb-cliff,  did you do "sudo apt-get update"
<arathald> im using dhclient, trying to connect through wifi radar
<vocx> TheRF, well seems related to the GUI, or Gtk libraries, but not sure.
<mtb-cliff> scam - a while ago
<mtb-cliff> I can try it again
<K3nto> can anyone help me out with installing ccompiz fusion?
<scam> mtb-cliff, well every time you change your source list you need to update
<vocx> !compiz | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CaptainFrisbee> furenku, yes I don't think there is anything comparable to vvvv on linux. You could try FreeJ? Dynebolic is a good distro with lots multimedia applications.
<scam> mtb-cliff,  what are you trying to do?
<mtb-cliff> thanks scam - worked fine
<K3nto> compiz fusion?
<reya276> PHU1:thanks
<scam> np
<vocx> mtb-cliff, as scam says, the update action doesn't update the system just the list of sources
<K3nto> vocx: thanks
<vocx> !easysource | mtb-cliff
<ubotu> mtb-cliff: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<n30|laptop> anyone use pidgin with ubuntu?
* n30|laptop is having a hard time getting it.
<n30|laptop> and apt-get doesn't find it.
<vocx> !pidgin | n30|laptop
<ubotu> n30|laptop: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<PHu1> n30...: I am on it
<scam> n30|laptop,  you need to compile it yourself
<kamva881> Hi all,, I have a problem with the fonts in the terminal
<furenku> CaptainFrisbee: or do you know of a way of possibly opening vvvv through wine?
<reya276> Phu1: the issue is no longer installing it, the issue is getting my desktop back all I have is a command line interface
<n30|laptop> that stinks :P oh well. thanks!
<mtb-cliff> I didn't realize that - whenever I changed the sources.list it would give me an error that a package wasn't available so I thought it was doing what I thought - 8^). Thanks for the clarifications.
<kamva881> If you can check the following link then you will get an idea..http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<scam> n30|laptop,  its not hard
<n30|laptop> scam, i know ;). i'm a gentoo user ...so i know all about compiling things.
<n30|laptop> i was just hoping it was there. lol.
<scam> n30|laptop, okay
<scam> hehe
<reya276> that is my issue now how can I get back my GDM and Gnome Desktop
<cornell> Evening all...  If I put a new OS on a / partition, can I tell it about the existing LVM Volume Group (or will it know)?  I've a knopmyth machine that I'm going to upgrade to mythbuntu.  It has two drives... the first  in two partitions, / and the rest is part of a LVM volume group.  The second drive is the rest of the volume group.
<reya276> man this is so wack
* n30|laptop what about compiz ....is it buggy? 
<n30|laptop> i was thinking about setting it up on here....
<vocx> n30|laptop, of course it is not official, but somebody has already packaged pidgin for Feisty somewhere.
<PHu1> reya276: do you have a live cd to boot to? it sould be easy from there, if time consuming
<reya276> yes
<n30|laptop> vocx, yeah, i saw the *.deb for it.
<Grungebunny> okay.. I know I can resize fonts for each individual program.. is there a setting somewhere where I can increase the fontsize for everything on the system at once.?
<n30|laptop> err... the package.
<vocx> n30|laptop, of course compiz is buggy, try it at your own expense
<CaptainFrisbee> no, I don't use it myself. Maybe it's better to post this question on the vvvv forums?
<n30|laptop> vocx, what about beryl?
<n30|laptop> i wanted to use something like that on here ....to see how it goes ...but if its really buggy, i'll pass :P
<reya276> PHu1: I poped in the Live CD, now what
<vocx> n30|laptop, compiz and beryl together are compiz-fusion. You get it? it is still in development.
<n30|laptop> vocx, of course.
<arathald> can i get some help with dhcp on my wireless? im using dhclient, using wifi radar to conenct, card is a Broadcom BCM4310
<Grungebunny> is there a setting where I can increase the font size across my system at once?
<n30|laptop> however, on gentoo, they are all 3 installed differently.
<n30|laptop> i'll pass on testing them on here.
<Frogzoo> Grungebunny: sys -> prefs -> font
<TheRF> maybe i'll have to buy a cheap graphics card soon now that works with Linux
<kitche> n30|laptop: yes they are different on ubuntu but there is no compiz-fusion package yet really
<n30|laptop> aaaaaah, okay.
<scam> how do you start compiz ?
<kitche> n30|laptop: by default ubuntu has compiz
<n30|laptop> it's all good!
<scam> with gdm?
<kitche> scam: it's desktop-effects in System
<n30|laptop> kitche, really?
<vocx> !away > faileas
<kitche> n30|laptop: feisty does at least
<n30|laptop> kitche, i think i have feisty .... 7.04, right?
<faileas> vocx: ? ;)
<scam> is feisty 7.04?
<vocx> !feisty | scam
<ubotu> scam: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Rowan> acidrip doesn't do uhhh.... .xvid or w/e
<vocx> faileas, it says you cannot change your nickname like that. At least not when you are in this Ubuntu channel.
<PHu1> reya276: <Someone stop me if I am doing this the long way> boot to kernel-SAFEMODE- and go into system> Restricted.Drivers
<scam> kitche,  can you change the way it looks and stuff.. like get a title bar?
<PHu1> reya276: deselect the ati driver and then restart
<reya276> PHu1: I booted to the LiveCD
<PHu1> that should set back to mesa drivers
<kitche> scam: you should have title bars anyways or what do you mean by title bars?
<faileas> vocx: where? I've ALWAYS done it like that when i remember to. its not like i change my nick every 5 min
<Rabbitbunny> how do I configure xserver via prompt?
<kamva881> Can any one help me with the fonts in the terminal..I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<scam> kitche, hold on i will show you
<Rabbitbunny> sudo dpkg-xserver conf or something...
<kitche> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vocx> faileas, not even _sleep are allowed. Well I sent that message whenever I see someone changing their nick. So if you understand that, I apologize for bothering you.
<Rabbitbunny> ty
<Kyle_Eiklor> ok well looks like the install of ubuntu worked this time but the screen is just black now shoul,d i just turn off the computer and turn it back on
<faileas> vocx: i'm sorry but where does it say so? the bot didn't respond either
<vocx> !away | faileas
<ubotu> faileas: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<reya276> PHU1: that did not work
<PHu1> reay276: .... let me try to duplicate it on desktop - I remember it wasn't very hard but time consuming
<PHu1> if anyone else has any insite it is much appreciated
<reya276> I tried selecting the restricted drivers and enabling them but nope
<PHu1> reya276: were they enaled to egin with ?
<PHu1> *begin
<tannerld_mac> I'm trying to start proftpd and it says "Failed to start FTP server: You cannot start server daemon when in inetd mode."
<jherrera> does anyone know if it is possible to fetch the size of an image from the console?
<ion> I need help, all of a sudden i shut down my ubuntu pc, and started it up the next day and it wont boot to the grub menu, and I am unable to boot with my ubuntu live cd, i am booted on a backtrack2 live cd right now, what can I do
<reya276> Phu1: I got this msg: Failed to  the start Xserver (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not setup correctly output to diagnose the problem?
<ion> I can access my hard drives
<d4rkmonkey> ion, you could just copy over your files and do a clean install?
<ion> I can access everything, I just dont understand why I cant boot into ubuntu feisty
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm, maybe I'm headed in the wrong direction. I want to format my drive and install from liveCD.
<BlackDalek> hi people
<reya276> is it possible to just re-intall Xserver with the default config
<ion> d4rkmonkey, I could but will I be able to boot the live cd?
<K3nto> how do i know if i have compiz fusion installed and not regular compiz? i cant tell the diference
<d4rkmonkey> ion, no idea.
<ion> why cant I boot the live cd anymore
<d4rkmonkey> ion, I don't know, what error do you get?
<jherrera> <ion> bios?
<ion> no error I get a blinking _ at the top left screen
<sh3l1> i removed beryl, but there is still a "emerald theme manager" option at "system>administration" what do i do to remove it? is there any way to remove all traces of beryl?
<ion> jherrera, bios is fine
<ion> bios wasnt touched
<d4rkmonkey> ion, thats weird
<jherrera> ah, dunno then
<wastrel> jherrera:  an .iso image on your drive?
<Tru7h> Hello
<sh3l1> hi
<ion> how can I reinstall/update-grub in another live cd distro
<jherrera> <wastrel> I should had been more specific, an JPEG image, and maybe BMP/GIF/PNG etc
<ion> I cant boot the ubuntu cd
<ion> no scratches either
<wastrel> jherrera:  you're talking about the dimensions?
<PHu1> reya276: I ran through the exact same problem that you are right now, but am having a hard time remebering exactly what it is that I did to get back to a stable xserver enviroment
<ion> ubuntu isnt liking something on my disk or something
<jherrera> wastrel yeah
<sh3l1> ion, i had that once. and then i re-wrote it and it was fine.
<ion> sh3l1, how can I rewrite the grub menu from another os
<ion> its a backtrack2 live cd
<ion> I can access all drives
<ion> etc
<wastrel> jherrera:  in the imagemagick package the identify program will do that
<wastrel> identify file.jpg
<PHu1> reya276: ohhhh.... wait
<jherrera> kk :), thanks for the info
<reya276> Phu1: I booted into recovery mode now
<BlackDalek> I have nvidia's linux video drivers installed and also all the restricted stuff needed to be able to play region encrypted DVDs in totem etc... If I upgrade from Edgy to Feisty  7.04 using the "upgrade" button in "Software Updates" is that going to #$%@ up my setup?
<d4rkmonkey> BlackDalek, it shouldn't
<reya276> Phu1:how to do remove the ATI proprietary drivers since they suck
<BlackDalek> ok.. I heard using the Nvidia's drivers would screw up the upgrade process....
<Tru7h> For some reason when I boot 7.04 it gives me an error about the X server in that weird blue ascii letter window. I just installed it with Wubi, but I've had the same problem on the LiveCD. It would only boto in safe graphics mode. I'm not using a local copy of the .iso to install, so I doubt that's the problem. What should I do?
<reya276> actually how can I recovery a saved xorg.conf file (backup) prior to this issue
<jericho> Hi all, how do I edit my grub menu? I've got a kernel version at the top that doesn't play nice with my ati drivers so I want to remove it to make things easier for my family (who for some reason struggle to remember to use the correct kernel!)?
<reya276> yesh that's what I'm getting Tru7h
<boyam> tannerld_mac: that message is telling you proftpd is being started in inetd....did you make a chanfe to proftpd.conf?
<lufis> jericho: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<boyam> *change
<lufis> jericho: make a backup though, just in case
<Tru7h> reya276: ?
<reya276> yes
<Tru7h> Yes what?
<BlackDalek> what exactly does the upgrade do? does it change my current install of edgy to feisty, or does it leave that untouched and just install feisty at a different location?
<TheRF> Tru7h: Most likely your graphics is not supported if it doesn't work with the Live CD>
<TheRF> .
<reya276> no I meant that I'm having the same issue
<jericho> lufis: backup is cp /boot/grub/menu.list something or other? i forget...!
<Tru7h> Oh
<Kyle_Eiklor> hmmmm I thought it finished installing Ubuntu but it just stopped on a black screen and nuttin happened so I turned off the comp but now it didn't say it installed it so i'm trying again
<reya276> Xserver fails to start
<PHu1> reya276: I am working on that right now - it is a simple commad, just have to find it, when I do I will post
<reya276> I get the blue screen
<lufis> jericho: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.list /boot/grub/menu.list.bak will do
<reya276> PHU1:thanks
<IrisBlaze> have anyone ever used roundcube on ubuntu
<lufis> jericho: making the file with the .bak extension the old one
<TheRF> I better go to sleep, Got to go work in the morning.
<Kyle_Eiklor> ok well it starts the install and stuff and it starts to load an orange bar under the word Ubuntu but now the screen is black shoul dI leave it or reburn the CD again?
<newpers> i used network-admin to reconfigure my network to use a static ip address (instead of dhcp).  i rebooted and my network connection works great, but gnome takes about 20 mintues to load and i see some networkmanager and gdm errors now
<newpers> any ideas why?
<gerber^Cavesup> Anybody know how to change the cursor speed with Wine?
<TheRF> Good luck to you all! Night.
<Pelo> gerber^Cavesup, ask in #winehq , but it shoud be the same cursor speed as in the host os
<jericho> lufis: two more questions! a) how would I revert to the backup, cp /boot/grub/menu.list.bak /boot/grub/menu.lst ? and b) should I just comment out the kernel version that doesn't work?
<newpers> i just switched to ubuntu, but it seems like it's very hard to get help in this channel.  is there another place to go?
<reya276> Phu1: is this what you are looking for: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because I tried this already and that did not work
<newpers> i think it's because there are 1000+ people in here who are all asking for help
<kitche> newpers: yes but all unofficial but here
<lufis> jericho: Yup, that would do the opposite and restore the original, and sure, commenting will work
<newpers> kitche: ok.  thanks
<scipio> newpers, try the ubuntuforums.org
<newpers> i'll just again shortly
<jericho> lufis: thank you very much, this has been annoying me for weeks!
<newpers> thanks, scipio
<Pelo> newpers, you are not being ignored,not everyone here know everything about everythingin ubuntu, we do our best , if that isnT' enough , please try the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<lufis> jericho: :)
<IrisBlaze> hi i sudo apt-get installe roundcube-webmail then what? if anyone have anyidea
<Grungebunny> newpers tons of FAQz and forums but just ask here every 2 or 3 mins and someone will answer your Q I've found.. they never let me down in here ;)
<PHu1> reay276: this is what I did to restore xserver...: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<newpers> Grungebunny: thanks
<reya276> right but for me that is not working
<BlackDalek> What does the "upgrade" button do? does it modify the current installation, or leave it untouched and create a new install in a new location???
* Pelo makes a note : "let down Grungebunny "
<ipx1> Hi -- here is my question:  how do you get the wireless internet device to work under unbuntu?  I am trying to use a linksys card.
<Jza|[Installing-> Is this the Linux Pro room \o/
<supercolin> my live cd's for my amd64 aren't working, but the ones for x86 are
<PHu1> what does it say when you run the command
<ipx1> me?
<ipx1> It just sits there.
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-, this is the #ubuntu channel
<PHu1> (reya276
<Jza|[Installing-> \o/
<Jza|[Installing-> I need some help
<Jza|[Installing-> if its possible
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-,  what with ?
<scipio> BlackDalek, what version are you running now?
<BlackDalek> scipio, Edgy
<Spaz1331> seeking help with ndiswrapper... using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff problem in `make`... here's the pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/655008
<Grungebunny> Pelo nooo u da man so far
<Jza|[Installing-> I just installed my Ubuntu on my pc but after a while he quits and is stuck
<ion> I have  SERIOUS problem,  I rebooted my pc, and now I cannot boot into ubuntu or the live cd, I can only boot into my backtrack2 live cd, I need to restore the grub menu, what do I do
<supercolin> will ubuntu run slower if i install the x86 version instead of the amd64 one?
* Pelo is watching old eps of drwho and is very surpised to run into BlackDalek 
<Jza|[Installing-> I think it has something to do with my graphics card
<reya276> yes
<reya276> yes
<scipio> BlackDalek, then upgrade will upgrade you to feisty. meaning upgrade your current installation
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-, doyou get as far as the boot menu ? do you get as far as the live cd desktop ? how far do youget ?
<reya276> Phu1: I ran the command so I will restart
<Pelo> reya276, did you get your driver working ?
<BlackDalek> scipio, is doing that likely to mess up my computer so I won't be able to watch DVDs again?
<PHu1> reya276: ok
<supercolin> what are my options if i can't get the amd64 livecd to work?
<Jza|[Installing-> I got whole Ubuntu on it working till a certain point then it crashes :'( Pele I even got Ftd on on it oand other side programs
<scipio> BlackDalek, most people upgraded without problems (me included) but you can never be 100% sure. even if you run into problems you can make it work eventually
<K3nto> if a fellow was to go to ubuntu-theme central, where would he go
<reya276> Pelo: no, iot actually messed up my system I can no longer login through GDM or use my desktop
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-,  its, pelo not pelo, what video card do you havwe ?
<Jza|[Installing-> Asus geforce 6600LE
<Pelo> reya276,  sorry to hear about that, think of it as a learning experience
<PHu1> reya276: as far as the drivers not being good, IMHO I believe they are, they just are not installed correctly on your system yet I believe
<Jza|[Installing-> 256 mb 8x agp
<reya276> Phu1: No the Xserver failed to start
<reya276> Pelo: how can I fix this issue
<BlackDalek> scipio, ok. I'm gonna give it a go and see if it screws everything up.
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know where the gutsy release schedule is?
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-, gforce is an ati card I beleive , download the alternate install cd and install from there it is a text based installer, it should help a lot , you can install the proper video driveres afterward
<Jza|[Installing-> nvidia
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo, isn't gforce nvidia?
<reya276> My Xserver fails to start it says that it is configured wrong yet, I ran the dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg command and nothing
<Pelo> reya276,  boot the recovery mode,  and type    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scipio> ion, see this thread on how to reinstall grub from the livecd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<reya276> I did that
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey, could be, same solution
<reya276> but I will try it again
<Pelo> reya276, make sure you spell it correctly
<supercolin> can i install the x86 build and then upgrade it to the amd64 one?
<jericho> lufis: just rebooted, new grub menu working perfectly. many thanks again!
<Pelo> supercolin,  no, and you should stick to the x86 there's a lot of stuff missing from amd64
<lufis> jericho: no prob! :D
<supercolin> thanks
<anandanbu> How to install Xfce environment in ubuntu 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> !xfce | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<reya276> Pelo: do I choose fglrx?
<Zambezi> I guy help me to close access for a friends shell, but the master also closed out me so I can't open folders on my mounted harddrives and application don't have write access. How can I change this back to normal?
<Pelo> reya276, why not
<ipx1> How do I get the linksys wireless PCMCIA card to work with ubuntu?
<Pelo> reya276,  you're doing something I have never done before,  your guess is as good as mine
<Pelo> ipx1, look up your model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<PHu1> reya276: I would recommend using the thread that I listed, unless Pelo says different
<IrisBlaze> aaaaaah i installed courier-mta and it removed postfix
<RedMercury> help! i've got an infinite loop at startup since i put LDAP in
<PHu1> reya276: are you back with xserver running?
<Pelo> PHu1, donT drag me back into this, I'm trying to get out of it
<RedMercury> is this some dependency/initialization order issue?
<theverant> can I get XChat Gnome to minimize to the task tray?
<weah> how do i find out how many gigabits i have left trough command line?
<Instabin> theverant: install the try plugin
<Pelo> theconartist, check in the preferences
<reya276> Pelo: I reconfigured and restarted
<reya276> lets see if this works
<DYRANGO> Windows dead ?
<weah> Pelo how do i find out how many gigabits i have left trough command line?
* Pelo crosses his fingers on behalf of reya276 
<theconartist> Pelo, ok, what am i checking for
<DYRANGO> I FROM RUSSIA
<reya276> sweet dude it worked
<Pelo> weah, try top or memfree. or freemem
<Pelo> !ru | DYRANGO
<ubotu> DYRANGO:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<reya276> Pelo, Phu1: Thanks guys
<theverant> Thanks Instabin - I'll look for that plug
<Pelo> reya276,  congrats
<RedMercury> anyone? it means i cant log in :|
<reya276> now I know what to do if it happens again
<Pelo> RedMercury, we donT' know,  try booting the recovery mode and fixing it
<gerber^Cavesup> Whats the apt-get name for limewire
<reya276> I'm still bum about not having ATI drivers
<d4rkmonkey> gerber^Cavesup, I don't believe that limewire is in the repos
<theconartist> lol
<reya276> can't play my games
<d4rkmonkey> gerber^Cavesup, frostwire is better anyways (also not in the repos though) doesn't bombard you with adds
<d4rkmonkey> !frostwire | gerber^Cavesup
<ubotu> gerber^Cavesup: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Pelo> gerber^Cavesup, get the deb package from the limewire site, but I recommend you use frostwire instead,  same thing but no spying
<josh> hey how can i tell what video card i have
<reya276> why can't Ubuntu use the ATI drivers
<Pelo> josh, check you documentation
<josh> i cant figure out what video card im using
<josh> Pelo: how
<Jza|[Installing-> I also just checked my Drivers it even says its the good nvidia Driver ?? but is it possible that my system is to weak Pelo
<gerber^Cavesup> d4rkmonkey: I never had a problem with adds with limewire. I will try out frostwire though. Is there a windows version also?
<Pelo> reya276, ati drivers aren'T FOSS so they are not part of ubuntu vanila,  all the ati drivers out in the wild are retroengineered,  they do their best
<josh> pelo: how do i check my docs or tell what video card i have
<d4rkmonkey> gerber^Cavesup, yes, there is a windows version of frostwire. By adds I mean that constant *UPGRADE TO PRO* thing
<reya276> I understand, but they should atleast work
<scipio> josh, maybe lspci will help
<DYRANGO> Pelo Thank ;-)
<reya276> thanks
<josh> what is lspci
<gerber^Cavesup> d4rkmonkey: ah hehe well i had pro =)
<josh> scipio: what is lspci
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-,  with a 256 meg video card I doubt your system is to weak, you just ineed to install wtith the alternate install cd and install the nvidia drivers aafterward
<scipio> josh a command you can run in terminal. it lists all your devices
<d4rkmonkey> gerber^Cavesup, well... frostwire is still better ;)
<Pelo> josh,  I mean the paperwork that came with the computer
<josh> its ati is there ati drivers i can install
<josh> or no
<weah> Pelo u dont accept private messages?
<Pelo> NOTICE TO EVERYONE i BLOCK PRIVATE MSG STOP TRYING TO /MSG ME
<Jza|[Installing-> AmD Sempron 2600+ on real 2,0 ghz <------- but sempron is that strong enough Pelo ? alrdy thnx for help btw :)
<scipio> josh, or do what pelo suggested
<Pelo> weah,  if you need to speak to me in private use  /notice
<josh> its ati
<player1> DCC SEND xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<player1> DCC SEND xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> i think you're doing it wrong
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-,  your computer is good enough to run ubuntu ,  go to the site and get the alternate install cd so you can install
<josh> so if i have ati i cant use 3d effects?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ahuman!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cec!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<weah> Pelo see my notice.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kyle_Eiklor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Pelo> josh, you will be able to use 3d effect you will just have a little more work to do to get the drivers working right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<weah> please.
<Pelo> weha yes,  give me a minute to look at it
<josh> what do i have to do
<PHu1> josh: are you on ubuntu?
<josh> yes
<Jza|[Installing-> Ok thnx Pelo for the help rly appreciate it _o_
<josh> ubuntu
<PHu1> try this thread: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<PHu1> josh: it took me a while to find it but it worked great
<XElBuRaK> /name MichelGebrail
<Pelo> weah,  you have 4 gig total ? it looks like you have 15 meg free
<josh> i cant install open source graphics drivers and do it like that?
<Pelo> what the hell are you doing 6
<PHu1> josh: say again?
<Pelo> josh, you can get drivers for your card , you will just have to install them after installing ubuntu,
<josh> why? that doesnt make sense
<Rabbitbunny> How do I reset xorg?
<weah> Pelo where do i see it?
<Rabbitbunny> *restart
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<josh> so i had to do it after fresh install of ubuntu
<josh> i have*
<weah> Pelo load average?
<It`sMy_Life> good morning
<Rabbitbunny> pelo, did that. How do I make it use that info?
<Pelo> weah,  3rd line ,   15932 free,
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny,  restart x    crtl alt backspace
<weah> holy sh*t
<Pelo> weah,  what the heck are you doing on that computer, running vista on vmware ?
<Grungebunny> bragging rights ;)
<weah> Pelo it's my network remote
<Pelo> Grungebunny, he's got 15 gig free out of 4 gig of ram
<Rabbitbunny> I'm running from liveCD. restart command not found.
<IrisBlaze> err again shouldn't postfix be running along with courier-mta?
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny, hold down the crtl key,  the alt key and the backspace key at the same time
<Pelo> IrisBlaze,  try reinstalling  postifx, see it it tries to remvoe courier
<Rabbitbunny> Oh... for a long time... I was just pressing
<weah> man wasnt that the memory?
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny,  why are you reconfiguring x on the live cd ?
<IrisBlaze> thanx pelo
<weah> Pelo i wanted to know the hard disk usage...
<Rabbitbunny> pelo: 640*480 display
<Pelo> weah, oh
<weah> sorry if i wasnt clear
<Pelo> weah,  don'T knwo that one
<weah> anyone does? how to know how is the usage of my hard disk?
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny, didyou try changing the resolution in the pref menu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Kill_X!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<weah> Pelo it was bittornado...
<Pelo> weah,  check in here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<weah> it really uses ram...
<Rabbitbunny> pelo: no menu. It uses 800*600 default. text mode laughed at me.
<Pelo> weah, use utorrent running on wine it takes less resurces
<Acidz0r> Hi, does anyone knows why GDM couldn't be reading ~/.xsession ?
<LGM^_> any sergestion for antivirus
<IrisBlaze> Pelo, thanx they both are running
<inaety> hello when i try to start various programs in kde i get this error "Could not find mime type 'application/octet-stream'"
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny,  I can'T help then
<weah> Pelo but i'm in an only command line situation...
<Rabbitbunny> Pelo: it worked.
<weah> what would u recommend me?
<weah> and im not root
<weah> =/
<Pelo> inaety, ask in #kubuntu  they know about kde stuff
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny, good
<Pelo> weah, hold on let me check
<inaety> Pelo: no one has been answering :P
<astro76> LGM^_, antivirus software isn't necessary
<Jza|[Installing-> Just a Little other question my Asus Geforce is a " N"  Serie wich not is listed @ Nvidia.com or must I choose the 6 series then Pelo
<weah> rtorrent is impossible to be compiled...
<jmworx_> Anyone knows why I'm getting: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"?
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-, I have no idea
<jmworx_> when I try installing something, that is
<reya276> PHu1: this guide is not very clear, I tried following it and the driver is not install
<Jza|[Installing-> Hmm I'm just gonna try
<genefitz> inaety, for some reason, you icons aren't pointing to the applications. Sadly, I am not sure how to fix the problem
<Jza|[Installing-> \o/
<Jza|[Installing-> thnx
<Pelo> Jza|[Installing-,  I suggest you start by installing ubuntu and then just use therestricted drivers tool to see if it finds a driver automaticaly
<scipio> weah, to see free disk space: df in terminal
<ipx1> ON the LINKSYS card: I tried everything you guys told me.  How do I get to the menu that can detect what card I am using?
<weah> Pelo out of 4 gib, i was using 3.85?
<r0bby> ipx1: is it broadcom?
<Jza|[Installing-> That I alrdy did and I thouhgt they where good but still crash problems :'(
<weah> lmao
<r0bby> (the chipset)
<Pelo> weah, yeah
<weah> i closed the 4 bittornados
<weah> and know i'm with 1 gb left
<weah> 2 actually
<genefitz> Weah, then NEVER use that program again! If it is using almost 4 Gigs of ram, and isn't flying, something ain't right..
<inaety> genefitz: i don't know if that's reason, for instance it may come up if i make a new tab in konqeuror or open amarok however i am not using icons just alt-f2 runs and well it's coming up for stupid stuff...the application however still works in the end
<ipx1> r0bby:  it is a WPC54GS
<XElBuRaK> I have a broadcom, but I can't use, ubunto doesn't recognize.
<insta> what's a good channel to diagnose sound problems?
<r0bby> hrm...you may need to use ndiswrapper -- but I don't know much
<r0bby> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XElBuRaK> I tried
<r0bby> ipx1: take a peek there
<genefitz> inaety, I would try a re-liad, some bit or byte got crossed...
<genefitz> oops, re-load
<Pelo> weah,  the command yo want is df
* df is what you want
<inaety> genefitz: what's a reload?
<ipx1> ok...
<inaety> genefitz: i;ve restarted before...
<cornell> Do I ask my questions badly, or what?
<genefitz> inaety, re-load Kubuntu. I don't think thre is an easy fix there, though you could do a search in Kubuntu support
<weah> yes, just found out
<weah> df -h
<Pelo> cornell,  this is a high traffic channel  some ppl get lost in the fray,  donT' worry, just ask again periodicaly
<inaety> thanks genefitz
<cornell> Thanks Pelo
<XElBuRaK> r0bby: thanks
<cornell> If I put a new OS on a / partition, can I tell it about the existing LVM Volume Group (or will it know)?  I've a knopmyth machine that I'm going to upgrade to mythbuntu.  It has two drives... the first  in two partitions, / and the rest is part of a LVM volume group.  The second drive is the rest of the volume group.
<r0bby> XElBuRaK: what?
<genefitz> inaety, sorry, I wish I could be more help there, but if you have re-started and nothing has changed, that means there is a bad error in the OS
<towlie> does anyone know of software that will let me rip a protected dvd and then insert a blank dvd and burn the ripped files to dvd in one step
<XElBuRaK> about ndiswrapper
<r0bby> heh yeh
<Pelo> !lvm | cornell  the ansser you want should be in there
<ubotu> cornell  the ansser you want should be in there: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<r0bby> I use a card that uses madwifi
<genefitz> towlie, if you use Dvd:rip, and copy the files and burn to another DVD it shoud produce a pretty good copy..
<cornell> Thanks Pelo, I'll have a look
<insta> hey guys, i have a problem with sound output on a fresh feisty install.  sound worked in windows, yet alsamixer identifies the correct sound card and options.  no programs throw any errors as far as sound, there's just complete silence.  speakers are on and powered :p
<genefitz> There is also a DVD:shrink program.
<towlie> genefitz, does it let me do that all in one step ?
<Pelo> towlie,  you are asking for too much,  if you want to break the law you are going to work at it
<XElBuRaK> I dont't know madwifi. How can I use it?
<towlie> pelo theres windows software that does that in 1 step
<genefitz> towlie, I am not sure.. You would have to see.. I have never done it..
<r0bby> XElBuRaK: you have to figure out if your card needs that driver
<XElBuRaK> r0bby: ok
<r0bby> basically, read the docs, google a lot, and stuff.
<Pelo> insta,  in the terminal type  alsamixer and make sure noting is muted and taht the sound levels are up
<Empy2k5> does anyone know how i can go about changing the owner of a folder from "1001" to my user name so that I can delete it?:|
<sotec_prod> Anyone know if there exists  a cpu fan power to usb/molex/etc adapter?
<insta> pelo, already got it
<Pelo> towlie,  then go and perpertrate your crime in windows
<XElBuRaK> I will read about it.
<r0bby> Empy2k5: chown
<XElBuRaK> thanks
<towlie> Pelo, stfu
<Pelo> insta, sorry I have too many ppl making demands on me
<r0bby> chgrp changes the group ownership
<r0bby> chmod changes the permissions.
<kr00l> Does anyone know why Microsoft comes pre-installed on all new computers?
<Empy2k5> so chgroup <user name> hellanzb-0.9?
<scipio> insta, try right click on the volume button in tray--open volume control. then go to edit--preferences and check all those buttons. then toy around with volume and see if you can get it working. sometimes a channel is mute or something
<insta> Pelo: it's not a problem ... if there's another channel that's alsa-specific i'll go there.
<r0bby> kr00l: monopoly?
<Pelo> sotec_prod,  cpu fan to usb ?
<kr00l> r0bby hmmmmm
<cornell> Pelo: No mention of lvm on the raid link...  I did see, on the other link, a discussion related to removing a disk from a box and putting it into another.  I'm not sure that applies.
<r0bby> but this is not the place to discuss that.
<r0bby> Empy2k5: NO it's chgrp
<Pelo> insta, try #alsa or #alsamixer but I doubt it ,  check in the forum maybe
<r0bby> that's the exact command
<gerber^Cavesup> How would i got about renaming my PC?
<sotec_prod> Pelo, cpu fan to anything that gives it power. I only have 2 case fan outlets on my mobo, and they are both taken. I need to add another.
<gerber^Cavesup> so like in a terminal it would say username@newnamehere
<Pelo> cornell,  I now you can run lvm in ubuntu  (I,ve been told you can )  check for lvm in the forum you might find someting   www.ubuntuforums.org
<r0bby> !file permissions | Empy2k5
<ubotu> Empy2k5: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<binarydigit> cornell: you def can run lvm in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> cornell: you need something that describes your vg/lvs - /etc/lvmtab?
<inaety> genefitz: looks like i found a fix
<Pelo> sotec_prod, I spliced the power cables on mine
<Empy2k5> and to remove a directory which isn't empty?
<genefitz> inaety, cool. Sorry I couldn't me more help
<r0bby> rm -rf <dir>
<inaety> genefitz: a very easy one at that :P
<cornell> I've found an /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, Frogzoo, but it doesn't seem what I need
<r0bby> Empy2k5: tip: _DO NOT_ execute rm -rf / as root.
<ipx1> r0bby (and to all): this sux.  It won't recognize the card.
<r0bby> unless you feel like reinstalling.
<genefitz> inaety, my knowledge of Kubuntu is very limited. I use Fedora.
<binarydigit> cornell: im a lil late to the convo but what are you trying to do with lbm?
<binarydigit> lvm*
<r0bby> ipx1: pastebin dmesg output
<Pelo> ipx1, check your card model in the forum see if there are specific fixes
<ipx1> There is no output.
<ipx1> I'm using the GUI.
<r0bby> ipx1: so open a terminal window
<jmworx_> Anyone knows why I'm getting: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when trying to install packages? ...and how to fix that?
<ipx1> There is no shell open, get me? Like...just graphics.
<inaety> genefitz: why? i don't like rpm-based
<cornell> I've an existing machine, knopmyth with a / partition and the rest in a vg.  I want to install mythbuntu on the / partition.  I want it to recognize the existing LVM.  How?
<binarydigit> jmworx: usually need the gpg key for the repository
<r0bby> ipx1: open up gnome-terminal.
<Empy2k5> If i can only change the permissions for this dumb folder so that i can delete it from my regular user not root then i'd have it made :|
<ipx1> ok
<gerber^Cavesup> How would i got about renaming my PC?
<r0bby> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<binarydigit> cornell: are you booted from a livecd?
<Pelo> jmworx,  you don'T  that means it probably comes from backport or a thrid party repos
<genefitz> Inarty, I use the yum install for most things. I just like the way it works a little better..
<cornell> Yes, binarydigit
<jr_> gerber^Cavesup, spraypaint
<binarydigit> cornell: did you run pvscan or lvscan?
<pi3> r0bby: neither as a normal user
<r0bby> what?
<binarydigit> cornell: also make sure you installed lvm2 from the livecd, its not included by default
<cornell> From the livecd, binarydigit?
<binarydigit> ya
<Pelo> gerber^Cavesup, for what purpose ? networkshare and stuff ?
<genefitz> Not to mention, it was the only distro that seemed to work properly with my computer straight out the box...
<r0bby> you need root permissions for most things; which is why sudo exists.
<r0bby> normal user accounts are restrictive for a reason ;)
<Empy2k5> yep r0b :/
<r0bby> Empy2k5: what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> cause we don'T trust normal users
<cornell> Ok, binarydigit, booted from mythbuntu livecd, run pvscan  lvscan (after I check out what they're supposed to do), right?
<r0bby> Pelo: among the many reasons
<Empy2k5> i'm trying to delete this folder called hellanzb-0.9
<jr_> !demonops
<binarydigit> cornell: well those commands wont work unless you have lvm2 package installed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demonops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jr_> :O
<r0bby> Empy2k5: sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<jr_> !demon ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demon ops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Empy2k5> permissions are d--x--x--x 4
<jr_> !demon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jr_> :O
<astro76> !msgthebot | jr_
<ubotu> jr_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<r0bby> Empy2k5: type carefully.
<Pelo> !botabuse | jr_
<KoPaCh> :)
<cornell> Ouch, binarydigit, how do I add packages to a livecd?
<jr_> :o
<binarydigit> cornell: apt-get install lvm2
<Don9307> :0-<
<Templar> hi can anyone tell me if there is a way of running programs in gnome as part of your background
<Don9307> :0>-<
<cornell> On a livecd, far out.  Would it be useful to run them on the existing install?
<r0bby> what do you mean, background apps?
<Pelo> cornell, binarydigit  are you sure about this ? you mean if you apt-get something from the live cd it will become part of the install on the hdd ?
<Empy2k5> it's still there r0b :/
<r0bby> Empy2k5: ...
<Empy2k5> lol yeah
<binarydigit> Pelo: no it wont become a part of the install but you will be able to view the LV information you need
<Empy2k5> the folder is on my desktop :|
<Templar> say take info from a website and place it in the background
<r0bby> Templar: yeh...
<Don9307> :0-|-<
<cornell> Prior to actually installing the OS from the livecd, binarydigit?
<r0bby> firefox has a right-click menu to set the as background ;)
<Pelo> binarydigit, but it will need to be apt-get again after the installation is what you are saying if I get you ?
<Empy2k5> wait
<Empy2k5> nm i got it now
<r0bby> what was it?
<Empy2k5> i see what i did wrong
<Templar> or or have a live feed from a webcam built into ur background
<Empy2k5> i put a slash in front of the folder
<cornell> Ok by me, Pelo, binarydigit
<Empy2k5> god i'm a douchebag :|
<r0bby> what happened?
<Empy2k5> it got rid of the folder now
<binarydigit> Pelo: he cant chroot to the / partition and install it
<mars2686> holaz
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know a good utility for recording whats playing through the speakers?
<Empy2k5> brb
<r0bby> Empy2k5: what was it you're not answering me :P
<jmworx_> binarydigit, Pelo: It used to work, but no longer does. It might have been after I installed medibuntu, but not sure. Any tip?
<binarydigit> or you can use the alternate installer which i believe has support for lvm
<Pelo> binarydigit, good to know
<ipx1> r0bby: still here?
<r0bby> ipx1: in some form yes
<binarydigit> cornell: your best bet/ easiest is to try the alternate installer which im pretty sure has lvm support during the install
<Pelo> jmworx,  what is your problem again ? sorry lots of ppl
<Templar> i remember kde had an option in the background settings to allow a website be part of it
<ipx1> ok r00by: gnome terminal is open.
<ipx1> What to do now?
<cornell> ANd it can recognize the existing vg, binarydigit?
<ipx1> sorry -- r0bby.
<r0bby> now type dmesg and look for your wifi card, it should say Linksys
<Pelo> Templar,  you'll have to ask in #kubuntu
<binarydigit> cornell: yes it should see it
<r0bby> or Broadcom
<ipx1> ok
<r0bby> WPC54GS probably
<gerber^Cavesup> Sony Vegas 7 with ubuntu? Possible?
<ipx1> erros/
<switchcat> Q: how do I set the NNTPSERVER environment variable?  Thanks.
<ipx1> errors...lots of them.
<Templar> pelo, do u know of anything similar for gnome
<jmworx_> Pelo: I was being told the packages couldn't be anthenticated... somehow, I did an apt-get update and it's fixed
<ipx1> r0bby: it says:
<r0bby> that's your syslog
<r0bby> PASTEBIN!
<Pelo> switchcat,  man nntpserver
<r0bby> !pastebin | ipx1
<ubotu> ipx1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ipx1> bcm43xx: error: microcode .....
<Pelo> Templar,  no I do not , which doesnT' mean anyting
<ipx1> huh?
<r0bby> okay you have the broadcom chipset
<r0bby> !broadcom | ipx1
<ubotu> ipx1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tengulre> 
<r0bby> hrm
<ipx1> ok....
<switchcat> pelo - I tried that already. :) "no manual entry for nntpserver"
<ipx1> one sec
<tengulre> anybody here come from china?
<Pelo> jmworx, no I think the problem is because it was a third party repos , but I can be wrong I often am
<Pelo> switchcat,  chck in he forum
<switchcat> pelo - forum?
<r0bby> ipx1: this is what you'll need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<Pelo> !cn | tengulre
<ubotu> tengulre: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<KleRo1> hello everyone... does someone knows how can i play .wma files with Rhythmbox?
<ipx1> ok.
<cornell> So, binarydigit, install the new OS, ignoring the other partitions.  apt-get install lvm2, ummm... done?
<ipx1> r0bby: it says: event not found.
<Pelo> switchcat,  do a search in www.ubuntuforums.org
<ipx1> Let me check out the web site.
<r0bby> I needed to know which chipset you were using
<Pelo> afk
<binarydigit> cornell: it would be easier if you could get an "fdisk -l" of the hd you are talking about , and throw it up in a pastebin
<nbags> does ubuntu run on pre-i686?
<mrigns> !codecs > KleRo1
<r0bby> > vs | > does privmsg, whereas | displays to the channel?
<KleRo1> thanks mrigns
<kitche> r0bby: correct
<pawan> HI
<r0bby> ah
<genefitz> nbags yes. What are you wanting to run it on?
<nbags> genefitz, a P1
<ipx1> r0bby:  It's bascially saying I have to connect physically to the internet before I can use the wireless device?
<pawan> how to play rmVb files in ubuntu
<fevel> anyone installed pidgin successfully??
<pawan> !rmVb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<insta> rah, does anyone else have ideas i can try for audio?  I've tried the simple things, and i've had this motherboard with working audio in linux before
<cornell> K...  I'll try that...  but it will have to be later, gotta clean up and hit the rack...  thanks binarydigit, hope to see you tomorrow
<Pelo> pawan,  install realplayer from the realplayer site
<insta> i don't see alsa throwing any errors
<genefitz> nbags, you may be better off with something smaller. Hold on, and I will get you the Ubuntu requirements.
<r0bby> you have to associate to an AP
<Pelo> insta,  are you sure alsa is the selected output device ?
<insta> outside of a metric asston of APIC errors on CPU0
<ipx1> AP or IP?
<binarydigit> cornell: no prob good luck
<Pelo> or whatever it is called
<r0bby> it would help if you had a physical nic in the machince
<r0bby> machine*
<ipx1> ok.
<ipx1> I have one.
<insta> Pelo: i've tried both ALSA and OSS
<r0bby> a/physical/wired/
<r0bby> I had one hell of a time getting mine to work
<Pelo> insta, what audio card do you have ?
<r0bby> but basically, ubuntu has awesome docs
<ipx1> ok.
<ipx1> I will try that right now.
<genefitz> nbags, minimum for ubuntu is  Mhz, 64 Megs ram. 2 Gigs drive space
<r0bby> read them, it's gonna take time :)
<ipx1> Hey thanks a lot.
<r0bby> no problem
<insta> ATI IXP card, Realtek ALC658D chipset
<insta> (onboard)
<insta> it's enabled in the BIOS and stuff as well
<Pelo> insta, checdk the realtep bit in theforum
<genefitz> nbags, for that old a system, you may be better with something like Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<Pelo> insta check the realtek bit in the forum
<pawan> no real player for ubuntu
<nbags> genefitz, nah i'll be fine. i'll just install the base system
<phun_afk> helix?
<Pelo> pawan,  for linux
<nbags> genefitz, should i use the server iso or the alternate iso?
<pawan> from where
<Flannel> nbags: alternate CD
<nbags> Flannel, why?
<pHro-> naggers
<Pelo> pawan,  google for realplayer 10 linux
<Flannel> nbags: better hardware support
<nbags> Flannel, oh, it does raid in the setup
<Pelo> pawan  dl the bin not the rpm
<nbags> Flannel, nice
<genefitz> nbags, if you are going to try it, you will have to use the alternate install disk, most likely. (Depending on ram, etc)
<Flannel> nbags: believe server will do LVM/raid stuffs too,  but server CD removes support for some hardware
<insta> Pelo, it's actually "ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller" according to lspci.  I've *never* seen AC97 not work ...
<nbags> Flannel, ok
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: isn't realplayer in the medibuntu repo?
<nolhay> can anyopne help me connect my wireless?
<nolhay> wireless conection drops after 2 seconds
<xgamma[laptop] > hey guys, i'm having problems with xchat-gnome on feisty fawn...it worked fine for a few days, then I tried to add a network.  and when I went to reload the client, it would crash within 5 seconds.  I read that xchat-gnome 0.18 fixes this crash, but it's not on the repositories.  how do i go about uninstalling 0.16 and installing 0.18?
<Pelo> insta,  did you check the spaker plug and power ?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  how the heck would I knwo what is in the mediubuntu repos
<Kill_X> nolhay: chipset?
<nolhay> nope
<insta> Pelo: yeah :)  tried two cables and headphones
<nolhay> chipset drivers are fine
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i wasn't suggesting yuou should/shouldn't, was just thinking that it would be an easier way to install realplayer
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, it's not, if anything it would be in cannonical's commercial repo but I don't think so
<Kill_X> nolhay: I wanted to know which one :)
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: ok.. i know its in a repo i've used.... maybe pLF
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, sorry , I'm getting a bit frazzled and I needed to take it out on someone, I knew you could handle it
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol... no sweat
<ameyer> IndyGunFreak: it used to be in canonical's commercial repo if I recall correctly
<Adlai> anyone here good with dvd encoding on ubuntu?
<ameyer> IndyGunFreak: it might still be there
<IndyGunFreak> ameyer: i'm not sure, hold on.
<Pelo> insta, probably someting very very silly and easily overlooked
<IndyGunFreak> i'll look and see where i got it.
<insta> Adlai: yeah
* Pelo hands the channel over to IndyGunFreak while he takes a break 
* IndyGunFreak doesn't want it
<reya277> Pelo: is it possible you can help me trouble shoot this
<K3nto> how do i configure cube caps for compiz?
<Adlai> insta, what do you use
* insta whines in IndyGunFreak's general direction about his sound issues
* Pelo redirects to IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<scipio> insta, i just checked the forums for your problem and there are several reports from people with the same card that say they made it work by unmuting a channel in alsa-mixer: pcm-2 or pcm
<insta> Adlai: two pass x264 encoding with mencoder
<Pelo> reya276, troubleshoot what ?
<reya277> I finally installed the driver by following this manual which created a .deb package instead of that Bin stuff
* IndyGunFreak loads a Glock 23, who'd like to step up with the first problem?
<Adlai> command-line then?
<nolhay> Kill_X, its a linksys Wusb11v4
<Pelo> reya276, the actual problem please, I'm trying to exit gracefully
<reya277> but now everytime I do "fglrxinfo" I get this "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<reya277> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<reya277> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<reya277> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<reya277> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<insta> scipio: link?
<reya277> when it should say ATI instead of Mesa
<Pelo> reya276, does it work ?
<insta> Adlai: yeah I use CLI for encoding.  It's not very hard and I even have it bundled into a neat little script now.
<scipio> insta, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25311946
<reya277> but I have an ATI control Panel and everything which displaus the correct drivers for my card
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: its in the canonical commercial repo.. from the looks of it.
<scipio> insta, first and third thread
<xgamma[laptop] > no dice with fixing xchat-gome?
<Kill_X> nolhay: well, I have _some_ knowledge in WLAN chipsets, but not every particular one... I'll try to get some information on it, hang on.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, realy I had to get it online ... who cares anyway, it's realplayer , only good for cheap porn
<nolhay> Kill_X, im trying to find out too
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: now that i agree with...lol
<astro76> xgamma[laptop] , honestly most everyone uses xchat, not xchat-gnome
<pawan> after downloading bin file
<K3nto> !cubecap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cubecap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nguoihungvodanh_> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nolhay> Kill_X, i used ndiswrapper with the linksys drivers provided on their website
<Pelo> reya276,  I beleive that the ati drivers uses some mesa stuff ,  so you are probably ok,  stop nit picking
<K3nto> how do i set up cube caps for compiz?
<astro76> !compiz | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<r0bby> win 7
<Pelo> pawan,  try this in the terminal   sudo apt-get install realplayer
<xgamma[laptop] > astro76:  ok, I'll try switching to xchat instead of that.  can I just delete the files for xchat-gnome, or is there an uninstall process?
<astro76> xgamma[laptop] , you can uninstall through synaptic or with sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<jrib> !realplayer > pawan (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> pawan,  nvm the apt-get stuff
* Pelo goes away now 
<Kill_X> nolhay: what's you'r router/access point and how many devices are connected? Is it a private one?
<Pelo> lager folks
<Pelo> later
<jrib> pawan: personally, I'd try mplayer for the real media stuff first so you don't have to install such an ugly thing like realplayer :)
<MeltedUFO> hey anyone know anything about Usenet?
<jrib> !anyone | MeltedUFO
<ubotu> MeltedUFO: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xgamma[laptop] > thanks astro76.  i'll try that
<nolhay> Kill_X, its a befw11s4v4 with one wired connection and 1 wireless connection already in place im trying to add another computer
<K3nto> astro76: didnt help. i need help with cube caps in specific
<pawan> mplayer is not playing rmVb files
<reya277> Pelo: Still there?
<jrib> pawan: have you installed w32codecs?
<pawan> yes
<astro76> K3nto, try #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> pawan: k, follow directions from ubotu for realplayer I guess
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scipio> pawalls, see this http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<pawan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pawan> is only available from another source
<pawan> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<astro76> !paste | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kill_X> nolhay: are you using the most recent firmware at your router?
<MeltedUFO> I'm trying to get the Pan newsreader working with Comcast's usenet service
<MeltedUFO> Can someone help me?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, what's the problem? I believe they give you a giganews account correct?
<pawan> i downloaded the real player bin file now how to install it
<scipio> pawan see my link above, sorry tab completed to another name
<jrib> pawan: did you read the link from ubotu?
<MeltedUFO> Do you nees a Giganews account?
<Kill_X> nolhay: I remember that the befw11 series had some firmware issues
<jrib> pawan: or scipio's looks even better because it gets mplayer to play them
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: theys hould have instructions on their site.
<IndyGunFreak> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeltedUFO> You are supposed to use your comcast.net account
<kim__> hey howto use eggdrop on ubuntu 6.06?
<pawan> sudo apt-get install realplayer10gold.bin
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> E: Couldn't find package realplayer10gold.bin
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: read the instructions on real's site.
<jrib> pawan: stop pasting here and read what people link you to please
<kim__> I can't find eggdrop.conf
<MeltedUFO> astro76: but when I tell it toget headers it just puts it in the task que
<kim__> somebody help me
<yoyho1> Hey all.   I did a aptitude remove freeradius.   and i deleted all the /etc/freeradius/* files.    Now I tried to refresh the install by doing 'aptitude install freeradius'
<yoyho1> but the /etc/freeardius files did not get reinstalled
<yoyho1> how do i force aptitude to reinstall everything correctly?
<TylerJGillies> is there a chkdsk utility that comes with Ubuntu install CD?
<jrib> yoyho1: aptitude purge PACKAGE   first, then install it
<TylerJGillies> i can't find one
<astro76> MeltedUFO, I'm going to set mine up, I have comcast too
<RabidLockerGnome> hi all'
<jorvis_> is there not a package for limewire?  anyone know something better?
<eboyjr> GKSudo is not working.. all of the controls are gone on i.e. gedit
<MeltedUFO> astro76: ok thank you
<K3nto> what are strings? i just wanna put a picture on the top and bottom of my cube..
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: maybe gksudo?
<jrib> jorvis_: I'd recommend frostwire
<jrib> !frostwire > jorvis_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<yoyho1> jrib: ok i'll try that
<jorvis_> thanks
<bullgard4> Are 'database backend' and 'database server' synonymous? Synaptics: Synaptics: "MySQL is a fast, stable and true multi-user, multi-threaded SQL database server."
<MeltedUFO> astro76: comcast.net/newsgroups has the settings
<astro76> MeltedUFO, what did you use for username?
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak, yeah, thats not working
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know a good utility for recording whats playing through the speakers?
<scipio> kim__, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312071
<astro76> MeltedUFO, yeah I have it working
<pawan> still not working
<Flannel> bullgard4: yeah, I imagine they are
<jorvis_> jrib: new to ubuntu, but apt-get for frostwire didn't work
<yoyho1> that was it.  Thanks!
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you.
<kim__> scipio//thanks
<astro76> MeltedUFO, user@comcast.net?
<MeltedUFO> astro76: It works for you?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, indeed
<RabidLockerGnome> hey, any of you guys know how to get a fully transparent gnome panel with compiz fusion?
<jrib> jorvis_: did ubotu send you a link with some info?
<CaptainMorgan> !dialogblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialogblocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MeltedUFO> astro76: yes
<jorvis_> jrib: only the name and that it was open-source
<Flannel> yoyho1: you shouldn't have deleted the config files, you should've purged the package.  `remove completely` in synaptic, or with --purge in aptitude.  You'll need to reinstall, then remove with the purge, then reinstall to get the config files back
<MeltedUFO> astro76: But did you actually get headers?
<jrib> pawan: you need to be more specific.  What exactly did you try that isn't working?  and how isn't it working (error messages, etc.)?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, everything
<jrib> jorvis_: no link?
<jorvis_> nope
<astro76> MeltedUFO, are you using the comcast account's primary user name?
<jorvis_> i'll google it
<TylerJGillies> !chkdsk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> jorvis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<MeltedUFO> astro76: yes and i put in all the settings from comcast's website
<scipio> TylerJGillies, fsck in terminal might help
<TylerJGillies> scipio: thanx
<Selanit> Any C++/QT devs in the channel?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, huh, it's pretty simple, not sure what could be wrong... I guess the only other stupid question to ask is do you have the right password? :p
<TylerJGillies> scipio: its a ntfs file system, doesn't fsck only work with linux?
<TylerJGillies> scipio: im trying to check my windows filesystem to resize it cause ntfsresize won't let me
<TylerJGillies> scipio: says i need to run chkdsk first
<scipio> TylerJGillies, ah
<thedash> is there an easy way to return the number of a certain type of files in a directory ?
<MeltedUFO> astro76: yes, is there any other requirements or anything that could be a problem with what I'm doing? I'm new to usenet
<kim__> scipio/what folder for save eggdrop.conf ? ...right english? T.T
<towlie> whats a good media player besides xine ?
<scipio> TylerJGillies, resizing an existing windows partition might cause data loss. you would want to defrag it first
<jrib> thedash: ls *.c | wc -l    maybe?
<jrib> thedash: mplayer and vlc are nice
<Selanit> Hmm.  Okay, failing that, is there a better channel to ask KDE development/debugging questions in?  I've tried kde-devel - any others?
<nolhay_> k31th K3nto kabtoffe kabus Kaja kal0 kallegan Karotte Karti kazol kbrosnan KDan kekZpriester KennethP Kernel ketrox kha1i1 Khisanth Kilroo kim__ kimmey2k3 kinaole_ kinection kingKonqueror Kinks kintaro0e kippi kismet Kitar|st kitche kizmet kjdash kkerwin kloeri klop klos komodin koolrans kozlojak kr00l kraut krel kritical kritzstapf Kurisutofuaa kuyky Kwitschibo kyja
<scipio> kim__, sorry i haven't used eggdrop myself.
<jrib> towlie: mplayer and vlc are nice
<nolhay_> whoah
<TylerJGillies> scipio: already did that
<astro76> MeltedUFO, no, those three items are the only thing you need to enter in pan to get it to work... I'd think your next step is to contact comcast tech support
<bullgard4> Where can I find a sample MySQL database in the Internet for learning purposes?
<kitche> molkko: please do not do that
<IndyGunFreak> did pawan leave?
<kkerwin> Please kick nolhay_
<kim__> scipio/ok. thanks :)
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know a good utility for recording whats playing through the speakers?
<towlie> jrib ive never really used mplayer much. does it player encrypted dvds ?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, I seem to remember having to specifically enable usenet in the account settings, it doesn't seem that's the case anymore
<nolhay_> bad move on my part
<nolhay_> sry
<kazol> What the hell is nolhay_ doing?
<newpers> is there any reason why ubuntu (gnome) seems to be ignoring my ~/.xinitrc file?
<eboyjr> Can someone help me get gksudo working?
<nolhay_> IT WASN"T SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: i had the perfect FAQ on installing realplayer for pawan   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/snapshot1.jpg
<kazol> nolhay_: How did you do it then?
<sh3l1> i uninstalled beryl, but there is still a "emerald theme manager" in the "system>preferences" menu. how do i remove it? is there any way to remove all traces of beryl?
<kritical> Nice one nolhay_, making my IRC client blink for nothing =)
<kkerwin> nolhay: No problem. Just please be aware that you can be kicked for that.
<nolhay> kybd shortcut
<AskHL> eboyjr, how exactly is gksudo "not working" ?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, actually, go in to my account, and see what the "Set up Comcast Newsgroups" link does for you
<scipio> TylerJGillies, hmm. then resize it with gparted, from a livecd? back up your data though :)
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: heh
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<nolhay> i was trying to get kill_x and nick to nolhay
<Fezzler> Hoosier needs help. Can I get a Belkin USB to Serial cable to work under Ubuntu?
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Ahh that's probably what's wrong, I never enabled it or anything like that.
<TylerJGillies> scipio: im running an ubuntu livecd to speak in here
<newpers> any ideas why iptables -L just hangs there?
<newpers> as well as iptables -Ln
<eboyjr> AskHL, It starts but, on gedit (and others) every thing is light grey, except where the text box is where its white. no controls at all.
<scipio> TylerJGillies, are you trying to install ubuntu? it will let you run gparted during the install process
<TylerJGillies> scipio: it gives me an error when it tries to resize, its not very verbose, thats why im trying to do it from the command line
<sh3l1>  i uninstalled beryl, but there is still a "emerald theme manager" in the "system>preferences" menu. how do i remove it? is there any way to remove all traces of beryl?
<eboyjr> AskHL, I'll get a screenshot
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Yeah the link just sends my to comcast.net/newsgroups
<astro76> MeltedUFO, I had a feeling
<astro76> MeltedUFO, tech support
<poweruser1> someone help me use samba. I compiled it already, how do i access another comp on the network (wireless) w/ it. it's also runnin linux
<fevel> im having trouble installing pidgin
<fevel> can someone please help me??
<astro76> MeltedUFO, I think there's a link on that page
<jrib> poweruser1: samba is in ubuntu's repositories, you shouldn't need to compile it
<duluu> fevel: what kind of trouble are you having?
<Selanit> Guess not.  Well, thanks anyway.
<jrib> !samba > poweruser1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Fezzler> poweruser1: I thought Samba was for Linux to Windows networking?
<MeltedUFO> astro76: I guess i could try it but it says that they don't support any newsreader except outlook express
<eboyjr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fevel> I cant
<fevel> im using ubuntu 64 edition
<IndyGunFreak> why?
<Flannel> fevel: 64 should still have a deb package whereever you're lookng
<eboyjr> AskHL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33526/
<astro76> MeltedUFO, just tell them you are using it :)
<duluu> fevel: what is the version of your Ubuntu?
<fevel> duluu, when I try the command make it says no make file found
<fevel> feisty fawn
<kitche> sh3l1: uninstall emerald since it's not part of beryl
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: you're probalby in the wrong directory
<Fezzler> I need to get a USB-to-Serial adapter going (Belkin F5U109). Possible?
<fevel> im in the pidgin directory
<sh3l1> kitche: thanks
<fevel> that unextracted from the tarball
<MeltedUFO> astro76: I guess i could try!
<astro76> MeltedUFO, one other quick thing to try, is try to ping newsgroups.comcast.net
<paulmaul23> hello
<paulmaul23> i need help
<d4rkmonkey> fevel, did you ./configure first?
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | paulmaul23
<ubotu> paulmaul23: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paulmaul23> i sorat dug myself into a hole in ubuntu
<fevel> d4rkmonkey, yes
<TylerJGillies> scipio: oh the default partition tool in install isn't gparted is it?
<Kprofthreat> Samba samba SAMBA
<networkgamer> whats the command to move every file from one directory to another directory?
<fevel> it seemed to go pretty fine
<sh3l1> i am trying to remove windows (w00t) but, the option to format this partion is greyed out in gparted. what can i do to remove windows (and merge it's partition with ubuntu)?
<d4rkmonkey> fevel, you do sudo make install and it said no make file found?
<fevel> ill try it again
<duluu> fevel: had any problem with ./configure ?
<MeltedUFO> astro76: I'm getting replies so that's not the problem
<eboyjr> I get this error when I use gksudo!!!!: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33526/
<mauricio> i dont have sound in ubuntu
<fevel> d4rkmonkey, yes
<jrib> networkgamer: mv /some/place/* /some/place/.* /some/other/place
<scipio> TylerJGillies, honestly i can't remember. i was looking for some info right now. i installed it on my system several times with partioning in the process but never had problems
<d4rkmonkey> fevel, hmmm thats weird then
<duluu> fevel: http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.1.0-for-ubuntu-feisty
<networkgamer> thank you
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Wait, what button do you push to actually get a list of newsgroups?
<jrib> sh3l1: did you unmount the partition first?
<scipio> TylerJGillies, maybe if you remember the error message so we can look it up?
<sh3l1> jrib i will do th at
<fevel> it gave me an error
<fevel> wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<fevel> oops
<duluu> fevel: I would recommend you to install from deb
<mars2686> what's a good chit chat channel for bored people?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, groups>get headers
<fevel> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<jrib> eboyjr: ignore it, it's normal
<astro76> mars2686, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MeltedUFO> astro76: is there some sort of confirmation usually?
<sh3l1> jrib: how do i merge the formated partition with the ubuntu one?
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: what are you trying to compile again?
<jrib> sh3l1: don't know
<sh3l1> k, thanks
<fevel> IndyGunFreak, pidgin
<jrib> sh3l1: try asking the channel though
<sh3l1> ok
<astro76> MeltedUFO, no I just saw the progress in the status bar, it downloaded very fast
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: 1.  you should download the .deb  if you don't want to do that, open a terminal, sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<fevel> ill try to install the deb duluu
<sh3l1> all: does anyone know how to merge partitions in GParted?
<eboyjr> jrib, then why don't the programs start correctly? i.e. On gedit, the buttons and conrtols and menu bar is grey and everything is grey and white where the text input shuold be
<Fezzler> Does Ubuntu/Linux have drivers for Usb-to-Serial cables (Belkin F5U109).
<fevel> IndyGunFreak, what would that command do?
<kjp> how can I make two physical ethernet cards function like one ?
<kjp> can I bind them together into one fat pipe?
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: that will want to install a ton of dependencies for GAIM(pidgin).. once those are installed, then run ./configure and make and make install
<eboyjr> jrib, And I can't click anything
<d4rkmonkey> Fezzler, I don't think cables need special drivers...
<astro76> Fezzler, yeah they should all be in the kernel
<MeltedUFO> astro76: my status bar isn't even moving. Absolutley nothing changes when I tell it to get headers
<mauricio> i do not have sound in linux
<jrib> eboyjr: it's unrelated, I get that error you pastebinned as well.  I have seen your issue before though, but don't know of a solution.  I've always thought it was related to settings in /root/.   Theme settings and such, but that's just my guess
<poweruser1> how you network linux systems together?
<poweruser1> samba, right?
<TylerJGillies> scipio: the error message is that it failed to resize, thats why i'm even asking is because the error message sucks. my original question was where do i find chkdsk for ubuntu because it doesn't come on the install cd. i think chkdsk will fix the problem
<Fezzler> d4rkmonkey/Astro: So just plug the cable into my USB port and the driver will load?  Where do I go to confirm?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to uninstall something in wine when the wine uninstaller won't reconginze the installed app?
<networkgamer> is there a way for grep to only list files that have been modified/created since a specific date?
<Bobicus> is there a driver to use a 360 controller on linux?
<d4rkmonkey> Fezzler, as I said, a cable shouldn't need specific drivers. If it does, Ubuntu should auto-load the drivers if it has them
<woodwizzle> I want to get a *nice* webcam for Ekiga and Skype that works in linux and doesn't include stuff like built in mics that won't work under linux. I'd also like something would good image quality and a higher res han 640x480. Anyone know of such a cam?
<vip3rousmango> Bobicus: the wireless receiver that you can use for windows also works in ubuntu
<jrib> networkgamer: you can use find to search for files modified since a specified date, but ext3 doesn't retain information about when a file was created
<Bobicus> I mean a wired one
<networkgamer> well the fs im searching on is fat16
<networkgamer> so it documents it?
<matthewt> Hello, if anyone could help me I'd be grateful. I've an Atheros WIFI card that shows up on lspci, but not under lwconfig. Can anyone tell me why?
<vip3rousmango> Bobicus: wired won't connect unless you do some mods to the controller.. thats why they made the wireless receiver
<sh3l1> does anyone know how to merge partitions in GParted?
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: is it working?
<Bobicus> hmm. Well, the wireless connects to xp with a driver, could I ndiswrapper it?
<Bobicus> I mean the wired one
<vip3rousmango> Bobicus: possibly, never tried so i wouldn't know :( i use the wireless one
<MeltedUFO> astro76:  Is it possible that firewalls or routers could somehow interfere?
<Bobicus> hmm ok. thanks
<nonewmsgs> can someone help me? my ubuntu wont play oss or alsa sound anymore...some of the other types like mixed chanel still work.  my soundcard is a sounblaster audigy 2
<scipio> TylerJGillies, the problem is you can't run chkdsk to check a ntfs partition from linux. you need an Windows XP cd
<mcantor> I'm trying to get Ubuntu 7.04 working with a 3com 3c509 Etherlink III network adapter.  sudo modprobe 3c509 puts eth0 an eth0:avah in my ifconfig, but I keep getting 169.254.*.* IP addresses, which is a Windows Private IP address that happens when it can't find a DHCP server, which is confusing.  The PC connection light on my router isn't turning on, either.  sudo dhclient eth0 isn't working.  Can someone help me?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, not really
<Kprofthreat> poweruser1:  See query
<TylerJGillies> scipio: i learned that from google 5 seconds before you said that heh
<TylerJGillies> scipio: oh well time to --force ;)
<nonewmsgs> mcantor if the pc connection light isnt on then check the cable
<scipio> TylerJGillies, dangerous :P good luck :)
<mcantor> nonewmsgs: I'm fairly certain that the cable isn't the problem.  It was working fine on Windows just five minutes ago.
<TylerJGillies> scipio: reformat is my middle name! ... er I mean dangerous
<brunotvrs> Apparently, ff won't install any new player, and uses this "default" web browser player to run the videos... Some frames appear and some sound is heard... But not really like a movie! (stage6.com)
<matthewt> Sorry to repeat myself. I've an Atheros WIFI card that shows up on lspci, but not under lwconfig. Can anyone tell me why?
<mcantor> nonewmsgs: I've done some research, and it seems like one other person solved this by changing "boot from LAN ROM" in BIOS or something, but I don't have anything like that.
<brunotvrs> Same player that it uses to load quicktime files online (it fails btw)... Using Ubuntu 7.04
<Bobicus> is there a way to skip the disk check on the 30th mount? My computer hangs during the proccess
<paulmaul24> how do I log into root
<blah569_> I'm getting fed up with Windows, and I'm famular with Ubuntu, but I absolutly need Direct X 8+, is there any way to obtain Dirext X 8+, because some told me that WINE only does Direct X 7
<ttmrichter> Is there a launchpad admin alive and active here?
<kjp> anyone know how to make one big bandwidth pipe out of two ethernet cards ?
<brunotvrs> pauldy, su -
<brunotvrs> ooooops
<bruenig> Bobicus, man fsck
<Flannel> paulmaul24: don't, use sudo.
<mcantor> Bobicus: If the file "/fastboot" exists, the mount check won't happen.
<jrib> !root > paulmaul24 (see the private message from ubotu)
<paulmaul24> ok
<Mr_Awesome> can the "sound recorder" app record sound thats playing through the speakers to a file?
<bruenig> but /fastboot will be removed everytime
<Bobicus> Fastboot file? How would I do that?
<Flannel> Bobicus: sudo touch /fastboot
<bruenig> just change the fsck interval
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Did I get a defective copy of Pan or what? i guess I'll have to use Google Groups.
<vip3rousmango> blah569_: the newest version of wine should support everything up to directx 9.0c
<bruenig> I changed mine to do it every 14 days because it was annoying me
<blah569_> That'd be awesome
<politik> can anyone recommend a bluetooth dongle that works well in linux?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, heh doubtful, are you using feisty?
<politik> usb?
<krrh> How can I change themes in Compiz in a default Feisty install?
<mcantor> Bobicus: You basically have 3 options: Take bruenig's advice and change the fsck interval; create the fastboot file every time you use the computer manually; or if you know how, write a script that runs on login that creates it for you.
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Yeah Fiesty Fawn and I got it with apt-get
* pegwole yawns, stretches, and belches all at once
<pegwole> opps pardon me
<paulmaul24> ok what if i want to login to the root account to change the user settings
<mcantor> Can anyone help me figure out why my 3com 3c509 isn't working?
<krrh> And not a Metacity theme ... I would like to use a cgwd theme, and I noticed cgwd is not int he repositories.  Any advice?
<Bobicus> How would I change the interval?
<paulmaul24> it asks me for a password at the login
<Bobicus> Or create the file
<Mr_Awesome> yay 2^10 users!
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Do I need to be root?
<jrib> paulmaul24: you use sudo, sudo asks for your user's password
<pegwole> krrh get xgl and the emerald theme manager
<astro76> MeltedUFO, no
<mcantor> The PC link light on my modem isn't lighting up.  Anyone know why that might happen?
<paulmaul24> how do i do that in terminal
<jrib> paulmaul24: did you read the link from ubotu?
<TylerJGillies> haha when i run ntfsdresize with --force --no-action it says "NTFS is inconsistant, run chkdsk from windows and reboot TWICE!" the caps twice with explanation mark is part of the message
<paulmaul24> yes i did not understand much
<TylerJGillies> s/ntfsdresize/ntfsresize/
<astro76> MeltedUFO, I think there's a good chance your account isn't set up correctly
<jrib> paulmaul24: what do you want to do exactly?
<krrh> Is there any option that does not require me to switch from the default compiz install?
<paulmaul24> i mean i know about sudo
<paulmaul24> but i uncheked every box in the user panel then restarted
<matthewt> Sorry to repeat myself. I've an Atheros WIFI card that shows up on lspci, but not under iwconfig. Can anyone tell me why?
<paulmaul24> now i cant even get to the user panel
<pegwole> ah i didn't know you didn't want to switch...hrm not sure i'll google it for you
<jrib> !who | paulmaul24
<ubotu> paulmaul24: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MeltedUFO> astro76: Must be. I don't know what else could possibly be wrong.
<jrib> paulmaul24: what user panel?
<eboyjr> Why whould someone not have Ubuntu Feisty, but Dapper or Hoary or Edgy?
<paulmaul24> like user settings
<Pelo> matthewt, try the restricted drivers
<jrib> paulmaul24: "users and groups"?
<xp_prg> anyone know how I can share an internet connection on ubuntu easily?
<paulmaul24> yea can we do a private so its less confusing
<jrib> paulmaul24: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Bobicus> I do not understand what it tells me to do when I man fsck. What cmd starts the manual check process
<Pelo> eboyjr, dapper is the LTS release , some ppl donT' like upgrading every 6 months all theothers are more or less intermidiate versions
<nonewmsgs> "mcantor alsa "
<jza__> got it Pelo \o/ I needed the legacy drivers for my Card its running like a train now thnx _o_ Pelo :)
<eboyjr> Pelo, thanks
<paulmaul24> ok im in
<Pelo> jza__,  glad it worked out
<repwatuso> is cedega worth the price?
<mcantor> Guys, I have a 3com 3c509 etherlink iii adapter and the PC link light on my router isn't lighting up.  What's wrong?
<Kurisutofuaa> Hi all, when i look at my dmesg log I keep seeing: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40). Does anyone know why that is?
<mcantor> I've done modprobe 3c509 and it's still not working.
<ttmrichter> eboyjr: because Feisty's kernel is unstable for a large number of people, maybe?
<ttmrichter> Is there a launchpad admin alive and active here?
<Pelo> repwatuso,  if you can't get your most important app to work on wine it probably is
<MeltedUFO> astro76: do you know if evolution supports newsgroups?
<astro76> MeltedUFO, no idea, but there's no reason pan shouldn't work
<poweruser1> how do set up a linux-to-linux network???
<bruenig> Bobicus, its tune2fs
<bruenig> Bobicus, I think tune2fs -i 0
<Pelo> MeltedUFO, it does not ,  you need to instal a newgroop reader,  check in synaptic, there is one i forget it's name
<Pelo> poweruser1,  probably through samba
<jza__> Pan Newsreader Pelo ;)
<Bobicus> what does the tune2fs do?
<Pelo> jza__,  that would be the one
<jza__> its under software
<bruenig> Bobicus, or that is for time interval, do tune2fs -i 0 and tune2fs -c 0
<pegwole> hrm, khhr i'm not finding much man, sorry, all i'm finding is for emerald and all that rot
<repwatuso> thanks, i cant seem to find a 64 bit crossover office.  is there one?
<manduski> hey guys i'm at a coffe shop, can anyone by any weird chance connect SSH with me at port 1337?
<krrh> Thanks, anyway.  That's all I found, too.
<jrib> k, to be able to use 'sudo', you need to be in the admin group, so we'll add you back to that and then you should be able to go to "users and groups" again and check everything again for "paul"
<Pelo> pegwole,  in gnome look ?   you want the gtk themes
<krrh> I just do not get why a default option to use Compiz themes was not included ...
<MeltedUFO> Pelo: I've been trying to use Pan but It's not working and i don't even know why
<pegwole> 1337 is usually the port people set their honeypots on
<astro76> manduski, ssh: connect to host 71.0.160.245 port 1337: Connection refused
<ttmrichter> OK, no launchpad admin is present, it seems.  Does anybody know how to delete a launchpad account?
<n0yd> Why does ubuntu disable root when you can still run a root shell by using 'sudo $SHELL'?
<manduski> figured...can't really forward ports here at coffee shop
<bruenig> n0yd, multiple accounts confuse people
<manduski> gonna have to go to my friend's
<manduski> andn test it there
<bruenig> what is this root, I don't have this on windows, linux sucks
<manduski> thnx astro
<Pelo> MeltedUFO,  you need to supply the newsgroup server , then you need to load and search,  there is something about the protocol you need to set to as I recal someting about nntp , check in the forum that's wherer I got it from
<bruenig> they would say
<f0rqu3> fonts look ugly what can I do?
<theTick> hey i need some help with cdrecord, i cant get it to see my cdburner
<f0rqu3> !font > f0rqu3
<bruenig>  theTick are you using dev=>
<bruenig> ?
<jza__> meltedUFO  go to www.binaries4all.nl/Linux its dutch I know but I don't know something else
<theTick> dunno, what is it?
<Pelo> f0rqu3,   in menu > system > prfs > fonts,   select  hinting  subpixel
<TylerJGillies> bruenig: I have the opposite problem i always try to 'su' in the windows command prompt
<scipio> krrh, try renaming the extension of your theme to .emerald and use it
<CowzRule> ubotu, ati > me
<MeltedUFO> Pelo: What forum is that?
<Pelo> MeltedUFO, www.ubuntuforums.org
<repwatuso> is there a 64 bit crossover office?
<f0rqu3> !fonts > f0rqu3
<Pelo> repwatuso,  you'd need to check the crossover site
<krrh> Right, but from what I've found, emerald is not compatible with compiz.  Wouldn't I have to use Beryl to run Emerald?
<MeltedUFO> Pelo: okay, i'll check it out
<f0rqu3> !mplayer > f0rqu3
<networkgamer> i finally figured out a way around the ubuntu ps3 media card readers problem
<Tonren> Guys, I have a 3com Etherlink III adapter and when I do 'sudo modprobe 3c509', the pc link light on my router doesn't turn on.  what's wrong?
<theTick>  when i do a cdrecord -scanbus, the only thing that comes up is my usb stick
<vip3rousmango> networkgamer: whoa whoa,, you mean you have ubuntu running on ur ps3?!?
<networkgamer> yeah
<Bobicus> So if I wanted to use tune2fs to set my mount count to zero, how would I do that? Sorry i am a newb
<bruenig> theTick, specify it manually, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever otherstuffhere
<networkgamer> but there is a problem with it when reading the memory card readers
<vip3rousmango> networkgamer: i thought only fedora worked on ps3.. was it hard to get working?
<networkgamer> and i foudn a way around it
<networkgamer> no
<theTick> thanks ill try that
<vip3rousmango> networkgamer: ahhhh
<Jack_Sparrow> networkgamer: Have you tried the ps3 emulator for linux?
<networkgamer> theres an easy install cd,as if it was a normal 8 core g5 pu
<Pelo> networkgamer,  don'T forget to post about it in the forum
<jza__> MeltedUFO on http://www.binaries4all.nl/linux are more then 5 newreaders under download
<TylerJGillies> gonna reboot and run chkdsk since ntfsresize won't even let me run it with --force heh
<networkgamer> havnt done anything yet
<networkgamer> well its not really a problem fix
<networkgamer> its just a workaround
<vip3rousmango> networkgamer: what can you do on the ps3?? whast the point of having it on there besides having it on there..
<networkgamer> its an actual pc
<Pelo> networkgamer, better then nothing
<jrib> networkgamer: no idea what extra data fat16 stores or how to access it
<vip3rousmango> networkgamer: think i can get ubuntu working on my 360? =b
<networkgamer> its about as fast as an overclocked current gen laptop
<theTick> didnt work
<MeltedUFO> jza_: i already have pan, but I don't think that's the problem
<networkgamer> you cant even get windows on that 360
<Hadron> networkgamer: it depends what tasks. The PS3 is a poor general purpose performer IMO.
<networkgamer> what makes you think linux would work?
<Bobicus> What command would set my mount count to 0?
<networkgamer> atm yes
<vip3rousmango> no clue
<matthewt> can anyone please help me, I need to get some wifi drivers off a usb drive, but don't know how
<vip3rousmango> but i've seen some weird modded 360 floating around the net
<kjp> what package contains the mkraid util ?
<networkgamer> but its because nobody really wants to streamline linux for 8 cores
<Hadron> networkgamer: no. Its because it has no memory.
<Kurisutofuaa> When i look at my dmesg log I keep seeing: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40). Anyone else getting this error?
<networkgamer> and besides of all the 4 million ps3's out there,how many do you think will actually be running linux
<TylerJGillies> Kurisutofuaa: try boot with noapic?
<Tonren> Guys, I have a 3com Etherlink III adapter and when I do 'sudo modprobe 3c509', the pc link light on my router doesn't turn on.  Also, I'm getting a 169.* IP address as though this were a Windows private IP thing.  What's happening??
<ameyer> networkgamer: it's  probably because the cell architecture sucks at fixed point
<Hadron> networkgamer: about 3.
<vip3rousmango> not many.. probably around 100,000 if that
<ameyer> networkgamer: all of em?
<Bl00dFox> guys, whats a good BT client to run with Ubuntu?
<n0yd> Anyone know if the default ubuntu 7.04 kernel supports rlocate?
<Tonren> Bl00dFox: rtorrent is a good command-line one, ktorrent is great too
<ameyer> If I recall, the firmware for the ps3 is linux
<vip3rousmango> Bl00dFox: ktorrent, azereus, bittornado
<vip3rousmango> ameyer: no, its the psp firmware updated..
<networkgamer> ameyor:probably not very many people
<Hadron> ameyer: who told you that?
<Kurisutofuaa> TylerJGillies, How do I do that?
<ameyer> I think I read it somewhere
<vip3rousmango> sony has a name for it, dont remmeber what its offically called
<Hadron> ameyer: you think?
<networkgamer> the ps3 uses xmb,which is sonys proprietary menu system
<networkgamer> Xross Media Bar
<vip3rousmango> thats it
<vip3rousmango> couldn't think of it, i was looking thru my PSP menu =b
<networkgamer> im pretty familiar with it
<networkgamer> not the ps3's version though
<vip3rousmango> no, the ps3 has a whole wack of updates/addons etc..
<networkgamer> they got the ps3's flash and hdd locked up more than apple would lock up a phone
<Jza|[OFF] > NN all thnx for al the help _o_
<Hadron> I understood the firmware is "in house". The ability to load Linux is a different issue.
<newpers> where do i put xmodmap ~/.xmodmap?  if i put it into ~/.xsession, gnome won't load (it says i'm already logged in).  if i put it in ~/.xinitrc, then x freezes
<networkgamer> Hadron:the ps3 does a special partitioning system
<Bobicus> Someone help me with tune2fs?
<jrib> newpers: ~/.gnomerc  should work (only in gnome), if you need it elsewhere too, ~/.xprofile should work for everything that you start through gdm
<networkgamer> the ps3's side of the hdd cant even be seen with linux
<Bobicus> I do not understand it
<Bl00dFox> Guys, how stable do you think Tribe 3 gutsy is?
<newpers> jrib: thanks
<networkgamer> linux only knows about what the ps3 gives it
<MeltedUFO> well I can't get it working but thanks for all the help everyone
<Pelo> Bl00dFox, ask in #ubuntu+1
<pearlbear> anyone know what "No credentials cache found" means in terms of ssh? I'm trying to debug a connection problem
<Hadron> by all accounts the ps3 is a technical flop too. Despite all the fanfares and trumpeting the word on the street is that the Xbox360 is at least as good at graphics thropughput as the PS3. It was certainly a shock to me.
<jrib> newpers: actually, if you name it ~/.Xmodmap gnome should find it and take care of it all by itself and no need to do 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap' anywhere
<newpers> jrib: thanks.
<Bl00dFox> okay
<newpers> i have that and xbindkeys
<networkgamer> HADRON:THE 360 IS AS GOOD GRAPHICALLY,BUT PS3 CAN DO SO MUCH MORE PER FRAME
<networkgamer> sry for caps
<BlendArt> Hello.  I can't get my computer to get out of standby/hibernate.  My monitor stays completely blank with no signal.
<networkgamer> didnt mean them
<networkgamer> you know the iner bus bandwidth of the EIB in a cell?
<Tonren> Guys, I have a 3com Etherlink III adapter and when I do 'sudo modprobe 3c509', the pc link light on my router doesn't turn on.  Also, I'm getting a 169.* IP address as though this were a Windows private IP thing.  What's happening??
<Pelo> BlendArt,  hibernate is far from perfect in linux,  many ppl have problems  the forum is a good place to look for fixes,  try looking up your model number
<paulmaul23> jrib u there
<jonesy> how can I make my wallpaper change every 30 minutes in feisty?
<jrib> paulmaul23: yes
<vip3rousmango> you can make ur wallpaper change every 30min in fiesty!?!
<palintheus> Tonren: so a router is between you and the internet?
<Hadron> BlendArt: ask in comp.os.linux.advocacy if you have thick skin :-;
<paulmaul23> i installed ubuntu  through wubi
<Pelo> jonesy,  you'll probably have to get an app to do it ,  I donT' know of one
<paulmaul23> so i dont have grub \
<networkgamer> damn ccnettv...
<jrib> jonesy: checkout wallpaper-tray in the universe repository
<jonesy> pelo - ok, thanks.
<paulmaul23> ho would i add myself to admin group
<jonesy> jrib - that's just a manual changer, I think.
<paulmaul23> how*
<sin2gen2> BlendArt:  you might have better luck with uswsusp's s2disk.  hibernate is flaky on my machines as well
<jonesy> I'll look anyway.
<Pelo> jonesy,  doing a search for wallpaper in synaptic would be a good start
<jonesy> I did. :)
<Bender1337> does ubuntu support 56k modems
<ohad> hi, i am running feisty on x61s and having some major issues with wireless- i've set it up but it's flaky. same with suspend. anyone here found a fix. i looked at the forums already
<jonesy> I'm installing wallpaper-tray now.
<Hadron> jrib: nice hint about wallpaper-tray. didnt even know it existed.
<jrib> jonesy: description mentions "on a regular basis" but I admit I've never used it
<n0yd> Wow what a POS the package findutils is
<jherrera> <Bender1337>yes
<n0yd> it needs to be split
<_Ahti> Is reiserFS better than ext3? Which consumes more CPU?
<jonesy> jrib: yeah, I just noticed.
<sin2gen2> paulmaul23:  sudo gpasswd -a user admin?
<n0yd> what crap
<jonesy> I'll report back, jrib
<kjp> ugh. is there a software raid0 howto for fiesty ?
<jrib> paulmaul23: don't really know how wubi sets things up... do you know of some way to edit the ubuntu files while on windows?
<n0yd> kjp, check the wiki
<Pelo> jonesy,  there was someting online called wallpapoz  that allowed for different wallpaper on diffrent workspaces,  I tink it also had the feature you want
<scguy318> jrib: notepad? :P ruin line endings tho
<paulmaul23> yea i can do that
<_Ahti>  /quit
<palintheus> or notepad++
<kjp> n0yd: link ?
<paulmaul23> and sin2gen2 it asks me for a password when i type that in
<paulmaul23> and when i type nothing shows up
<jonesy> jrib: Pelo:  wallpaper-tray does the trick.
<jonesy> :-D
<n0yd> kjp, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> jonesy, congradulation
<jonesy> thanks.
<matthew> hello
<jrib> paulmaul23: you can edit /etc/group to add your user to the "admin" group.  It should be easy to see the format from the other lines, but feel free to post it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want us to review it
<Usrl> How can I create video DVDs on Kubuntu? I tried using k3b, but it apparently can't convert mpeg files to whatever DVDs need (I plan on playing it on my normal TV)
<paulmaul23> all right thanks ill try it
<matthew> usrl try devede
<paulmaul23> cya
<sin2gen2> Usrl:  try devede
<jrib> paulmaul23: take note of what scguy318 mentioned though
<Usrl> ok
<paulmaul23> wheres that
<matthew> you have to play with devede a little it's a little tricky
<paulmaul23> the line endings
<jrib> paulmaul23: right
<paulmaul23> like thy are messed up in windows
<paulmaul23> they*
<Kurisutofuaa> hey all is there a way for me to find out what hardware that I and export it to something like a html doc for viewing?
<paulmaul23> ok ill see wut i can do cya
<paulmaul23> thanks jrib
<jrib> paulmaul23: the line in my file looks like "admin:x:117:jrib" for reference.  The only good editor I know of on windows is vim, I don't know if others can suggest something easier
<sin2gen2> Kurisutofuaa:  lspci tells you what you have
<Nutubuntu> When I ran Win I really liked an editor called NoteTab - there is a free as in beer version
<sin2gen2> paulmaul23:  you can use nano.  it is pretty easy
<paulmaul23> allright thanks all
<paulmaul23> cya
<scguy318> paulmaul: in Windows, line ending is \r\n, *nix is \n?
<cameron_> Azureous crashes on startup, I've reinstalled Azurous, and it still crashes, I do have to torrent set to download to a ntfs partition, but I have ntfs-config and it is set to write
<scguy318> bah too late
<scguy318> cameron_: pastebin the terminal message?
<cameron_> mk
<Kurisutofuaa> sin2gen2, How do I export that to a file like a .txt?
<Stooth> Hi all, I'm trying to load ubuntu ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386 in VMware player, things seem fine until it goes to reboot and I get a black screen with "Uncompressing Linux... OK. Booting the kernel." that never goes away!  running a gateway  Intel celeron 1.4GHz, with 480 MB of ram
<Tonren> palintheus: Yeah, there was a router
<Tonren> palintheus: But dhclient eth0 didn't detect a DHCP server
<palintheus> well, you will get a private IP from a router
<Tonren> palintheus: I don't understand... the router has DHCP running, and the PC link light isn't glowing.
<scguy318> Stooth: i think the Ubuntu Server kernel has issues in VMware
<palintheus> Tonren: wifi or lan?
<Tonren> palintheus: LAN
<Bender1337> hey i know u have to buy the drivers if u have a conaxent chipset (witch i have) but i found anther modem its a PC TEL modem is that conaxent?
<Tonren> palintheus: I'm using a 3com 3c509 NIC.  It's from 1994.
<palintheus> Tonren: did you have it plugged in when you powered on the machine?
<Tonren> palintheus: "sudo modprobe 3c509" is supposed to make the PC link light show up, but it's not.
<Tonren> palintheus: Yes.
<cameron_> how do I highlight the entire terminal?
<Tonren> palintheus: I've read some terrifying things about downloading a DOS configuration utility to change the IRQ options of the NIC.
<savadda> Hi, im running ubuntu 7.04 and basically im having trouble with 2 things, connecting to my wireless network i.e i cannot even ping the gateway! Secondly, if i use an ethernet connection, i can ping my gateway but cannot get google or anything like that to work!
<scguy318> click? or right click?
<cameron_> how do I use pastebin?
<palintheus> Tonren:  when you left click on the network manger icon near the clock is 'wired' and option
<Tonren> palintheus: I'm on the command line.
<palintheus> !pastebin | cameron_
<ubotu> cameron_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stooth> scguy318: thx for response-- do you know if another VM will work?
<ketrox> savadda  try to tape in a terminal  sudo  dhclient that helps sometimes
<BlendArt> Anyone know a good harddisk cleaner?
<scguy318> Stooth: I haven't personally tried, you could always take a shot at QEMU/VirtualBox
<scguy318> BlendArt: what kind of cleaner?
<Nutubuntu> Kurisutofuaa, were you asking about redirecting the output of lspci ?
<Stooth> thanks, will do
<palintheus> Tonren: ahh, well I'm not up on my terminal only info sorry...
<palintheus> Tonren: have you tried the forums?
<Tonren> palintheus: Yep.  I've been Googling and forum-searching for almost 2 hours
<Kurisutofuaa> Nutubuntu, Yup
<savadda> ketrox: on my gateway im not running dhcp, ive configured the computer with an ip address and directed it to the correct gateway
<Nutubuntu> Kurisutofuaa, lspci > path/to/the/output/file
<Kurisutofuaa> Nutubuntu, thanks
<seiflotfy> I have 2 sound cards: one usb and another onboard. I want to use the onboard for everything. I went to Syste,-Prefrences-Sound Devices and i also tried multimedia selector and chose the right device ... however the login and totem still play through the usb. everthign else does it thourgh onboard .... help how do i change the default device on boot
<ketrox> make it run dhcp if u can savadda
<palintheus> Tonren: you may just make a new post and wait a day or two if you can and no one else here can help, sorry I couldn't help more
<savadda> ketrox: do i need to configure the dns server on the computer also?
<Nutubuntu> n/p Kurisutofuaa - pay it forward sometime : )
<scguy318> BlendArt: repeating, what kind of cleaner?
<ketrox> savadda yes u need
<seiflotfy> I have 2 sound cards: one usb and another onboard. I want to use the onboard for everything. I went to Syste,-Prefrences-Sound Devices and i also tried multimedia selector and chose the right device ... however the login and totem still play through the usb. everthign else does it thourgh onboard .... help how do i change the default device on boot
<cameron_> scguy318:                                                                             http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33529/
<palintheus> !repeat | seiflotfy
<ubotu> seiflotfy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<savadda> ketrox: how do i configure the dns server on ubuntu ?
<docmur> I need to make a Clone or Extact copy a CD, it a diablo 2 Expansion CD and it needs to be a perfect Mirror
<palintheus> seiflotfy: can you unplug the USB, you may also have to enable the on-board through the BIOS
<docmur> how can A)Make the Image or B)copy
<scguy318> cameron_: either try rm -rf ~/.azureus/logs or try this guide for installing Azureus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<networkgamer> well i g2g
<networkgamer> cya
<scguy318> docmur: CDRDAO, in Windows (gasp) Alcohol 120%/CloneCD
<cameron_> kk, thanks scguy318
<ketrox> do u have the adress savadda ?
<Nutubuntu> Can someone point me in the right direction to start figuring out what the strace output of a crashing program means?
<docmur> can I use dd to do it
<seiflotfy> the onboard works fine
<seiflotfy> its enabled
<kersinc07> #panas
<ketrox> then system-->admnistration---->network then select your connection
<seiflotfy> however its not the defautl device
<savadda> ketrox: nvm i found it, i kept entering the dns address into the network config, but seeing as i didnt see an ok button i thought u had to click close, when in fact after u enter the ip i need to press enter
<thedash> my keyboard has some multimedia control buttons, how can I trick those into doing what I want ?
<sin2gen2> thedash:  on a laptop?
<palintheus> seiflotfy: is the USB audio device unplugged?
<thedash> nope, just a normal keyboard
<BlendArt> does anyone know a good defragmenting program?
<savadda> ketrox: which brings me onto my next question, in ubuntu is it as easy to connect to a wireless home network as it is in windows xp?
<Nutubuntu> BlendArt, what do you need to defrag? what file system?
<seiflotfy> i need it plugged since its also the wireless thingie for my keyboard
<BlendArt> Nutubuntu: How do I check what file systems I have?
<Frogzoo> what to use to convert my mp3 library to ogg ?
<sin2gen2> thedash:  you can use xf86audio maps through xmodmap for audio functions
<ketrox> savadda iof u have a supported wireless card it's easier
<palintheus> seiflotfy: I'm confused your usb is your audio device and how you connect your keyboard to your comp?
<sin2gen2> thedash:  or map the keys through your window manager
<ketrox> if not....
<Nutubuntu> BlendArt, mount
<seiflotfy> yep and ouse
<hunteke> Hey, has anyone messed with UML and Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it in the repository.
<Usrl> well devede seems to be working, although it wants 14GB of space to burn a 4.6GB ISO for some reason...
<savadda> ketrox: the laptop has a broadcom 47xx in built wireless card, my wireless network is secured, and i enter all the keys into the network config in ubuntu, but its like nothing happens
<seiflotfy> its called logitech easycall
<BlendArt> Nutubuntu: ext3,proc,sysfs
<Nutubuntu> BlendArt, reason I asked is, ext3 (for example) needs to be defragmented so rarely that it's really almost never
<BlendArt> Nutubuntu: I have this error remount-ro
<Frogzoo> hunteke: umbrello, and other tools
<scguy318> BlendArt: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ketrox> savadda i can't help u since i have an intell but google will help
<scguy318> BlendArt: to determine wut file systems you have
<hunteke> thanks frogzoo
<hunteke> frogzoo, there we go, thanks.  Knew I had to be missing it.
<o2-> I have a wireless connection and im using ubuntu on my other computer but I can't connect to the internet using it. Is there a driver i need to install, or can I only use an Ethernet cable not a wireless connection
<scguy318> hunteke: I haven't messed with UML since I'm not at the level but ArgoUML?
<scguy318> hunteke: http://www.argouml.org
<radioman> good morning ;}
<hunteke> hey, speak for yourself, radioman
<Usrl> yeah, DeVeDe doesn't work either...
<scguy318> radioman: good...night :)
<hunteke> it's evenin' here,
<Usrl> Any other suggested programs to try?
<sin2gen2> thedash:  you can use xev to determine the keycode of your special key, then set it in your ~/.Xmodmap file
<Kumaru> can anyone tell me how i could use a live CD to clean up a majorly f$@#ed up windows install if i cannot reinstall windows?
<flaco> hi all.... anyone know how to set the mplayer plugins for mozilla by default instead the totem plugins?
<scguy318> Usrl: what's the original question? i'm afraid to scroll back up :)
<hunteke> scguy318, thanks for that link, it looks like it's a little higher in the stack than I want to attack
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  the Knoppix LiveCD can mount ntfs read/write
<Usrl> scguy: Basically, I have a bunch of lectures (20 of them) in mpeg format, which obviously takes up a ton of disk space. This isn't very good when your PC still only has 80GB to work with, so I want to burn them to DVD video so I can store them that way, not to mention watching them on my big screen.
<hunteke> scguy318, I'm wanting to work on kernel dev right now, but I'll keep that in mind for later
<scguy318> hunteke: out of my league :D
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, ok, but what programs could i use?
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, can someone pls recommend a good app for converting flac's to .mp3 pls?
<scguy318> Usrl: soooo proprietary, but Nero Linux? rofl
<scguy318> Usrl: Tovid?
<hunteke> well, to be honest, it's right at the tip of my "league", but that's why I'm tackling it, to learn
<Usrl> scguy318: so I'm wondering how to convert the mpeg -> iso or better yet burn it directly onto the DVD, in a format that should work on my DVD player (it's not very old, so it should support home made ones)
<Usrl> scguy318: I'll look up Tovid.
<scguy318> Usrl: in Windows land, I believe I simply let Nero author my MPEGs
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  most window managers let you run any command you want with the mappings
<hunteke> but, I figure if I show up here, asking questions about, you all will think I actually know something.  then I can say "got one fooled!"  ;-)
<hunteke> alright, ciao, off to use UML, thanks
<Usrl> scguy318: eh, windows isn't an option.
<scguy318> Usrl: exactly :)
<visof_> i have binary file in my desktop and i want to install it in /home/plt , i did mkdir plt    then chmod +x fff.sh   then sh  fff.sh
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  so a little IE icon can open firefox for example
<visof_> and i had error
<dan_> hi all
<Usrl> huh, this tovid thing looks pretty nice
<dan_> i've got an avermedia avertv hybrid ultra that i want to use with ubuntu, but a google search didn't come up with anything interesting
<dan_> it's usb
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, i mean... the case is, my friend has a computer, 2000, with windows. she cannot backup her data nor can she loose it. she can run clean up tools, but they crash her computer (very, very, very bad). is there anything i could do with a live CD to help fix her computer?
<scguy318> Kumaru: with Linux System Rescue CD, backup her hard disk?
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  you can try a LiveCD
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, can someone pls recommend a good app for converting flac's to .mp3 pls?
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  load a Knoppix LiveCD and mount the drive
<scguy318> Kumaru: and after backing up, re-install Windows? it happens to be a regular chore of gamers every few months
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, yes, but are there any tools i could put on a live CD to clean up her system?
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  then you can pull what you need off and re-install Win
<scguy318> Rooty: SoundConverter?
<Kumaru> we cannot backup her data, no other computers, HDDs or storage media of any kind that she can get
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  maybe, but when Windows is screwed up it is pretty rare to fix it without a re-install
<dan_> save to internet
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  no network at all?
<scguy318> Kumaru: she's sitting in hot water if she doesnt do backups
<flaco> hi all.... anyone know how to set the mplayer plugins for mozilla by default instead the totem plugins?
<palintheus> RootyRootRootWoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7034
<scguy318> Kumaru: no externals, how big is the important stuff anyway?
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, just to internet is what she has told me
<blah569_> What do you guys prefer?  Ubuntu, Kbuntu, or Xbuntu?
<Kumaru> scguy318, she's a photographer and she has other important data that she cannot loose. as for file size, that is unknown
<scguy318> Kumaru: perhaps backup to a remote FTP server?
<RootyRootRootWoo> palintheus Thanks! I'm looking it up now
<rxKaffee> anyone know what command ya need to update modules list before modprobing after using m-a autobuild?
<Kumaru> scguy318, that is an interesting thought... that is possible to do with 2 computers over the internet? i.e. she could send her data (if her comp didnt crash) to one of mine for storage?
<rxKaffee> modprobe keeps looking for old modules locations
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  you are going to have to copy the stuff from the NTFS drive, mounted in a LiveCD environment, to a network share or FTP site or similar
<palintheus> RootyRootRootWoo: read the whole post before doing anything I think I saw several suggestions
<scguy318> blah569_: GNOME and Xfce for me
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  if you have two computers, boot the LiveCD, mount the drive, and use scp to copy stuff over
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, we dont even live in the same state, else it would be a no brainer
<Usrl> blah569_: I use kubuntu, I like the GUI more, although it comes with way too much software imo
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  oh, ok :)
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, the only thing i can think of to do is send data over the net to back it up, or a Live CD (which would allow her to get video and stuff again)
<RootyRootRootWoo> palintheus Thanks again. I'm on it, for my ipod....:)
<palintheus> Kumaru: is she willing to purchase a external drive to mount and move stuff to? in the future it would also be good for backups ;-)
<scguy318> Kumaru: hard drives aren't all that expensive these days, perhaps buy an external and backup?
<Kumaru> palintheus, her parents dont want to spend money on computer stuff if they don want to. they are going to get her a new computer for christmas but this one will probably be shot by then
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  if you have the data available in a LiveCD environment, you can email stuff up to 20mbs to a gmail account
<Kumaru> scguy318, read above
<scguy318> Kumaru: can't gmailfs do the trick?
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  yeah, or slave up another drive or cdwriter and transfer/burn from the LiveCD
<scguy318> Kumaru: dunno how TOS cushy that is but eh
<palintheus> Kumaru: or gspace extension for firefox
<dan_> you can use yousendit.com for up to 100mb
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, scguy318 im not sure if she could email them
<macogw> Kumaru: xdrive
<rxKaffee> I'm having some trouble loading in kernel modules from synaptic, I've got my pastebin up: http://pastebin.ca/655168
<Kumaru> its a 30 GB hard drive with about 100 MB left
<scguy318> Kumaru: well, she could create a gmail, then "mount" the gmail account so to speak
<Kumaru> xdrive?
<macogw> Kumaru: all you need is an AIM screen name
<scguy318> Kumaru: it will transparently appear to be yet another file system
<palintheus> Kumaru: they have low limits unless you pay extra
<bruenig> loading kernel modules from synaptic?
<rxKaffee> Kumaru: why not use scp?
<rxKaffee> bruenig: yes, installed module-sources from synaptic
<Kumaru> whoa, 4 ppl telling me different things
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  nothing that i know of is going to 'fix' Windows.  i think you need to get the stuff off of the drive via network or a mounted hardware volume of some kind
<rxKaffee> bruenig: then compiled/installed them with m-a autoinstall
<rxKaffee> Kumaru: why not have her boot into a livecd that starts up an sshd?
<Bender1337> hey i know u have to buy the drivers if u have a conaxent chipset (witch i have) but i found anther modem its a PC TEL modem is that conaxent?
<rxKaffee> Kumaru: then you could loginto it and scp the files to your pc via internet
<Kumaru> RxDx, sshd?
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, ok, i wasnt sure at all, thank you
<rxKaffee> Kumaru: sshd is used for ssh, scp, and sftp
<Kumaru> rxKaffee, i know what ftp is. thats it
<Usrl> argh, tovid has dependancies I can't seem to find..
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  sftp is very similar, just through another means
<scguy318> Kumaru: SSH = Secure Shell, lets you securely administer another machine, or forward connections through the machine
<rxKaffee> Kumaru: sftp uses similar protocol and client software, but secure, and auto-configured to use system logins via ssh
<RxDx> Kumaru, what?
<bruenig> Usrl, tovid is week
<scguy318> Kumaru: SCP = Secure Copy, me never used
<bruenig> weak*
<rxKaffee> RxDx: tabber attack
<scguy318> Kumaru: SFTP = Secure FTP, a redesigned FTP for SSH me thinks
<Usrl> bruenig: and I suppose you have something even better, then?
<bruenig> Usrl, devede
<rxKaffee> any ideas why modprobe is still looking at the old location for the driver?
<scguy318> Usrl: what dependecies?
<RxDx> rxKaffee, hehe :)
<palintheus> Bender1337: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=fmk&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=pctel+chipset&spell=1
<Usrl> bruenig: yeah, I already tried that, and it didn't work.
<bruenig> Usrl, "didn't work" what do you mean by that
<palintheus> Bender1337: looks like no?
<Usrl> feba@febuntu:~$ tovid
<Usrl>   mplex       MISSING!
<Usrl>   mpeg2enc    MISSING!
<Usrl>   yuvfps      MISSING!
<Usrl>   yuvdenoise  MISSING!
<Usrl>   ppmtoy4m    MISSING!
<bruenig> scguy318, the brilliant folks at tovid, went ahead and put a checkinstall deb up
<Usrl>   mp2enc      MISSING!
<Usrl>   jpeg2yuv    MISSING!
<Usrl>   ffmpeg      MISSING!
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Usrl> those.
<rxKaffee> Usrl: pastebin in future plz
<blah569_> I love this Windows Media player I made :P.  I wonder if I can make it cross platform...
<blah569_> Maybe with WINE
<savadda> Hi, just wondering whats the best way to get subversion onto ubuntu, i thought the command was apt-get install svn but its clearly not!
<Kumaru> scguy318, so your thoughts on this are that she should FTP her data to a server for backup and then reinstall windows? (we are talking about a computer novice with no local geeks btw)
<bruenig> Usrl, what do you mean doesn't work
<Usrl> bruenig: doesn't burn to dvd or create an iso.
<scguy318> Kumaru: well, it's the most viable option I can think of besides copy to external storage
<bruenig> Usrl, it creates an iso
<Nutubuntu> bruenig, checkinstall deb? is bad?
<Usrl> bruenig: No, it didn't, which is my point when I say it didn't work. Duh.
<Kumaru> scguy318, ok... external isnt really an option so i could talk to her about that, i have plenty of storage on my systems...
<bruenig> Nutubuntu, it is if you are distributing it to others, because the checkinstall debs doesn't have dependencies listed
<scguy318> Usrl: lazy me suggests sudo apt-get installing all the missing dependecies?
<Nutubuntu> t/y bruenig - understand now
<Usrl> scguy318: tried it, they don't seem to be in my repos.
<bruenig> Usrl, no but what happens
<bruenig> it obviously works, else no one would use it
<Usrl> bruenig: it makes am mpeg file, which puts me no better off than I already was.
<Kumaru> scguy318, have you ever used FTP over the internet?
<scguy318> Usrl: this may be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3139602
<Usrl> bruenig: works for them, maybe. I'm looking for something that works for me, thanks.
<scguy318> Kumaru: yes
<nalioth> Usrl: pasting into channels is rude and counterproductive, please use a pastebin  :)
<rxKaffee> btw, the fix to modprobe not finding correct new module...
<Flare183> Does anybody ever have any problems with "make"
<rxKaffee> `depmod -a`
<Kumaru> scguy318, how simple/difficult is that to set up?
<rxKaffee> Flare183: I'm sure make works most of the time for most programs for most people
<scguy318> Kumaru: install something like FileZilla Server :)
<bruenig> Usrl, ok, you might be more suited for ##windows with that kind of mindset, stuff doesn't just "not work" for certain people, you probably have make compliant mpeg option checked instead of the iso option
<rxKaffee> Filbert: what are you trying to make?
<scguy318> Kumaru: then just add a user then connect in
<scguy318> Kumaru: OR
<scguy318> Kumaru: you can run the FTP server, and she just connects in with FileZilla client
<bruenig> or maybe just your computer has special not working voodooness
<scguy318> Kumaru: drag and drop ;)
<Kumaru> scguy318, now that sounds like something she would understand
<Usrl> bruenig: Actually, no, I use Linux, so windows wouldn't be much help. By nature of using linux, I'm actually intelligent enough to click the right button.
<Megaf> Good Night
<Flare183> rxKaffee:> umm well I run it on a program that I created, and it tells me this:  http://pastebin.ca/655173
<bruenig> Usrl, you obviously aren't intelligent enough to realize that when something "doesn't work" that means you have something messed up, and doesn't mean well throw it away it is broken dur dur,
<sin2gen2> Usrl:  found this script for converting to dvd iso- http://pastebin.com/m1e92fb42
<Usrl> bruenig: Considering it doesn't do what it should, it's broken. If there's an error, it should report it.
<sin2gen2> Usrl:  it *should* install dependencies and work.  i think i used it wonce
<scguy318> Kumaru: http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/, assuming her Windoze is working fine
<bruenig> Usrl, it is your fault it doesn't work
<bruenig> fault*
<Nutubuntu> I vaguely remember some issue about normalize in Ubuntu - am I remembering right? can't find it in a search so I begin to wonder
<Kumaru> scguy318, must i have my system set up to work like it could host a webpage?
<TBZ> !sudo
<Flare183> rxKaffee:> umm well I run it on a program that I created, and it tells me this:  http://pastebin.ca/655173
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TBZ> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Usrl> sin2gen2: thanks, looking at something else right now, i'll check that in a moment
<scguy318> Kumaru: well, you have to install the server, then port forward if behind a router
<cameron_> I downloaded the Azurous .jar file from Azurouses website, how do I install it?
<Flare183> !ubot:> samba
<Flare183> !ubot samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> cameron_ java -jar?
<Kumaru> scguy318, ok, ill have to figure out how to port forward with mine then
<Flare183> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cameron_> ? it's Azerous.jar
<bruenig> Usrl, oh nevermind Usrl I forgot I was in #ubuntu for a second, you probably should just try to find something else, computer confuse
<cameron_> Azerous~versionnumber.jar
<scguy318> cameron_ java -jar Azureus......
<cameron_> I need java installed?
<cameron_> I'll trie it anyways... XD
<scguy318> cameron_ it should already be installed
<scguy318> cameron_: else how could you run Azureus in the first place? :)
<sin2gen2> Kumaru:  you can try installing gmailfs from within the LiveCD and follow the Howto here http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<cameron_> I know, XD, just thought it was pre-installed XD
<Frogzoo_> nautilus is showing my icons is textfiles, named icon.desktop - any ideas?
<Kumaru> sin2gen2, ok, but first id have to find out if she could even reinstall it herself and get it working right
<scguy318> Frogzoo_: blahblah.desktop is your icon ;) but i wouldnt know how to suppress the extension hiding
<scguy318> Frogzoo_: *supress the extension
<cameron_> which Java package should I download?
<dan_> hi, i've got an avermedia avertv hybrid ultra usb that i want to use with ubuntu, but a google search didn't come up with anything interesting
<Dr_Willis_> cameron_:  use the repositories. dont manually download the java stuff from sn.
<Dr_Willis_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Kumaru> scguy318, right now, even though im sure i could walk her through how to do it, im pretty sure that she couldnt (or make it through) reinstalling her OS
<Frogzoo_> scguy318: yes, something broke - gnome usually uses these files as references to icons, instead of showing theme as text files
<Dr_Willis_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<cameron_> In the repos, theres java 6, java 5, or java 1.4 ?_?
<scguy318> java6
<bruenig> java6 and java5
<cameron_> kk, that's what I was going for
<scguy318> Frogzoo_: unfortunately I don't know the solution :(
<cameron_> X_D, both???
<Usrl> hm
<cameron_> I'll install every repo available, that'll solve my problems... XD
<Usrl> maybe that's what I should do with this PC
<Usrl> hook it up to my TV
<Usrl> use it to watch internet crap...
<Usrl> better than youtube crap on my Wii.
<Usrl> since I could actually download things.
<cameron_> scguy318, bruenig said I should download java 5 and java 6, should I.???
<Kumaru> Usrl, i use my computer's s-video out (with adapters) for my TV. its cool but it looks weird. do you have an Xbox?
<bruenig> cameron_, no I didn't, I just said both were available
<stephans_> why can't I install i386 packages in feistey 64 bit???
<bruenig> cameron_, you should only download 1
<cameron_> 6?
<Kurisutofuaa> Is there a why to update my computer for i386 to the amd64 or will I have to reinstall?
<scguy318> stephans_: because its i386 ;)
<Usrl> Kumaru This has an svid out, actually I found an Svid cable sitting behind my PC a couple days ago for some reason. I have an xbox
<Nutubuntu> I vaguely remember some issue about normalize-audio in Ubuntu - am I remembering right? I want to burn a normalized audio cd
<bruenig> cameron_, whichever you want, unless you need 5 for some reason, I would just use the latest one
<scguy318> stephans_: you have to install x64 packages
<cameron_> ya, I want 6 lol
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand with a command on a HowTo on-line?
<Usrl> stephans_: because you're trying to run one program on a different architecture. It's like trying to tell a spanish chef how to cook your food in mandarin
<bruenig> !someone | JeevesMoss
<ubotu> JeevesMoss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cameron_> Sun Java 6 Web Start?
<Kumaru> Usrl, look into an xbox media center. i did mine a few weeks ago. looks much, much better than my tv-out video. you can set it up to download and play video over a network also. if you play xbox live it will be a little hectic because you will get banned with the mod active
<bruenig> stephans_, it can run i386 programs, just need to make sure all the 32 bit dependencies are installed and in the right places as well
<JeevesMoss> ok, the line of "quotacheck -avugm" on http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4 is confusing me, can someone help me with it please?
<cameron_> bruenig:::::::::::::::: Sun Java 6 Web Start????????????????????????
<bruenig> stephans_, best to either go with a chroot or have specific 32 folders and compile against those like /usr/lib32 and /usr/bin32 etc
<stephans_> <scguy318> yes but both in SUSE and windows 64 bit editions they run 32 bit programs fine.. and actually in Ubuntu as well... Real Player is 32 bit, and Skype -- all installed with automatix
<Usrl> Kumaru: I don't like hard modding things, and my Xbox can't be softmodded. Honestly for the price of getting a mod chip, I could just trade it for an old PC that would do the same thing.
<Kumaru> Usrl, theres ups adn downs to both. why cant you softmod though? thats what i did
<Usrl> stephans_: they're running it in compatibility mode, though.
<Usrl> Kumaru: xbox model isn't right, mech warrior is plat. edition, etc.
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: what about it?
<Kumaru> Usrl, oh, youve looked into this before :)
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  the command dosn't work, and I'd like to troubleshoot it
<Usrl> Kumaru: if it has a processor, I've tohught about running linux on it :)
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: well, pastebin what the command does in Terminal
<cameron_> Commadore 64 XD?
<cameron_> or a calc... lol
<Usrl> cameron_: I don't have those
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  it's just saying that it can't find the file system to check or the file system mounted with the quota option
<Usrl> cameron_: I mean, I have a calculator, but I have a 2.4GHz P4, why would I ever use some puny little TI thing?
<cameron_> lol, what about, a Wii?, is there anything out yet?
<Usrl> cameron_: I like my wii too much to risk messing it up D:
<stephans_> Usr1 -- that is OK by me... better that having to live without flash player etc... I am trying to install crossover office, which worked without a hitch in SLED (what I used b4 i decided to use ubuntu)
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: check your fstab?
<cameron_> oh, I was thinking on a Drug-Mart 10$ calc, XD lol
<Usrl> stephans_: is there any reason why you can't just run 32-bit OS?
<Bender1337> anybody have info on setting up a 56k modem in ubuntu
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  sorry, I don't understand what you're talking about.  that's why I'm here asking for help
<Kumaru> Usrl, i see
<Usrl> Bender1337: Yeah, take the 56k modem out of your PC, take it to the store, then hit people over the head with it and take their money until you can afford broadband.
<Nutubuntu> JeevesMoss, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<sin2gen2> Bender1337:  look into slmodem
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: could be a syntax error in your fstab Jeeves
<stephans_> Usr1 -- Yes. I have a laptop that just will not allow X to run when I try Ubuntu 32 bit... 64 - no problem. Suse No problem, Xandros No problem... Just Ubuntu 32.
<scguy318> stephans_: how exactly not run?
<sin2gen2> Bender1337:  there is a script that detects the chipset as they are all wonky with models it is hard to tell what you have
<Usrl> stephans_: odd. Are you sure it's the 32bit-ness? Have you tried using an older version of Ubuntu, or Kubuntu or Xubuntu or something like that?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  ok, thank for the wiki, is there a simple way of fixing this?  I'm REALY tire, and I'd like to get this fixed.
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: copy your /etc/fstab file into pastebin
<scguy318> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stephans_> Well it refuses to run... perios...  even with the same xorg.conf...
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  how do I do that?
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  have you tried to different install CDs?  i have had bad ones that don't boot if that is your issue
<stephans_> I tried the Live and the alternate
<scguy318> cat /etc/fstab and copy the Terminal output to a new pastebin linky entry?
<scguy318> *do the command cat /etc/fstab
<Usrl> stephans_: also, have you tried alternate install CDs? My mac absolutely refuses to boot liveCDs, but alternate installs work fine
<Usrl> stephans_: ah, well then
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  ok, thanks.  I'm VERY new to the command line stuff.  And I'm trying to install this GuI so I can admin my server.
<stephans_> Its a T60P wide screen -- I filed a bug.
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  i have a T60 here with Ubuntu 32 bit
<stephans_> not the wide...
<stephans_> ?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  http://pastebin.com/m7bce0d79
<scguy318> ty
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  no, but you can probably pass a vga=### at the boot and get it to come up?
<stephans_> I even installed fglrx and then used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: you didn't add the quota mount options?
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: which device do you want to have the quota thingy on?
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  mine doesn't work without vga=791
<stephans_> The only resolution that I can get was 640x
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  I'm just following that howto on the web page.  and the ONLY thing I want quota installed on is the WWW roots.  /home/www_root/
<scguy318> stephans_: manually input h/vsync and select resolutions?
<ohad> hi, does anyone know how to make the  Intel Corporation Unknown device 4230 wifi card work?
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  so you install fine, but it doesn't boot the new kernel image?
<stephans_> no no kernel and everything is fine... just the X refuses to work in 32 bit...
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: do in Terminal sudo nano /etc/fstab
<sin2gen2> stephans_:  not even with the vesa driver?
<JeevesMoss> and edit what?
<philthy> whats the program to test the mouse? i forgot
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: and append ",usrquota,grpquota" (without quotes) to the end of "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<sin2gen2> ohad:  pcmcia or internal?
<cameron_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: then press Ctrl+O, Enter, then Ctrl-X
<cameron_> when I java -jar Azureus3.0.1.6.jar
<scguy318> and redo the little group of instructions
<ohad> sin2gen2, internal
<philthy> 
<stephans_> Now everything works in 64bit... (yes vesa blow X too in 32 bit) just in the 64x there are some illogical annoyances...
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: I'm not intimately familiar with quotas, but that should do the trick
<sin2gen2> ohad:  what is the laptop model?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  and maker
<philthy> whats the program to test the mouse? i forgot
<stephans_> I should be able to install apps that are 32 bit since that works... but apt will not let me do it
<ohad> sin2gen2, thinkpad x61s
<ohad> sin2gen2, running into some issues with wifi and suspend
<Usrl> stephans_: you might just need to add 32 bit repos
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  ok, I added it, and now what?  (BTW, I used Pico insted of Nano)
<Usrl> ..blarg
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: okay, I'm assuming you saved the file, kk, now follow the instructions starting with touch /quota.user ....
<Usrl> ok, guys, am I the only one that laughs when they see driver CDs now? >.>
<defiant_damian> so what's this room about?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  I'm lost, sorry.  Did you get a chance to look @ that web page?
<scguy318> the pastebin link? or the guide?
<scguy318> i looked at both
<DerangedDingo> defiant_damian: Support for stuff involving in one way or another, Ubuntu
<Usrl> defiant_damian: ubuntu.com
<defiant_damian> oh oh
<sin2gen2> ohad:  that card is supported in Gutsy, i'll look for something for Feisty
<scguy318> Jeeves: start at the instructions right after the fstab listing, starting with touch /quota.user /quota.group
<scguy318> Jeeves: then proceed
<ohad> sin2gen2, thanks. i'm running feisty with 2.6.22-9 generic
<sin2gen2> ohad:  its the iwl4965 module, i think
<Usrl> ...ok...
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  tried it.  sorry.  dosn't work, it's telling me the same thing
<Expecto> anyone know how to remove the extra environments in feisty?
<isthatall> someone hit me on the head with a brick....I'm on my laptop, and can't get the internal speakers to play sound, where is that setting??
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: did you do the remount?
<ohad> sin2gen2, yes it is
<ohad> sin2gen2, i am trying to do this -- http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html
<sin2gen2> ohad:  have you looked at this? http://tinyurl.com/3dnzyc
<ohad> sin2gen2, but not sure if it will work
<hudson> sin2gen2: you seem pretty knowledgable when it comes to ubunut
<theonlyalt> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo and I'm not entirely sure both cores are being utilized. How can I check this?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  it's telling me that it's not mounted allready.
<hudson> i am having trouble with getting my wireless card to work on my deskotp
<Usrl> isthatall: I don't see what someone hitting you on the head with a brick would do your laptop, unless your head smacked the laptop on the way down. Either way, you have more serious concerns, like why people are hitting you over the head with bricks.
<scguy318> paste the line?
<hudson> im running wifi radar
<Kurisutofuaa> Is there a why to update my computer for i386 release  to the amd64 release or will I have to reinstall?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  it's hard to get the right patch for the right kernel, i find
<Usrl> isthatall: serious note, have you looked at the mixer window?
<Frogzoo> just me that nautilus suddenly can't display pngs as icons ??
<Dr_Willis__> Kurisutofuaa:  why do you need the 64bit disrto?
<ohad> sin2gen2, yes it is
<isthatall> Usrl: of course, pc speaker is turned on
<sin2gen2> ohad:  if you can find the Windows driver (ack!) you can try ndiswrapper too
<Usrl> Kurisutofuaa: if you don't know why you should upgrade to 64bit, you shouldn't.
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: paste the line when you try to remount?
<ohad> sin2gen2, i found those. the install did not work
<sin2gen2> ohad:  does network manager see the card at all
<sin2gen2> ?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  they rarely do
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  root@tessa:~# mount -o remount /
<JeevesMoss> mount: / not mounted already, or bad option
<JeevesMoss> root@tessa:~# quotacheck -avugm
<JeevesMoss> quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
<palintheus> theonlyalt: you can add the applet to the top panel that monitors cpu throttling and when you right click and select preferences it should have the option to pick which cpu to monitor, if it does both cores are usd
<sin2gen2> ohad:  you have a card with new hardware, and it takes some time for the restricted modules to show up
<scguy318> Jeeves: i guess do "mount /"?
<linux_user400354> help, nvidia driver isnt working
<JeevesMoss> scguy318: root@tessa:~# mount /
<JeevesMoss> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/a723482f-f7c0-49bc-84db-3a5b6381ccdf already mounted or / busy
<JeevesMoss> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda3 is already mounted on /
<bruenig> !wiki nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> woops wrong channel
<bruenig> linux_user400354, install it, edit xorg.conf, done
<Usrl> linux_user400354: did you try restricted drivers manager?
<linux_user400354> no, im using the driver from nvidia.com
<bruenig> linux_user400354, make sure you kill x before you try to install it
<Usrl> linux_user400354: use the restricted drivers manager
<scguy318> Jeeves: try rebooting?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  ok, give me a sec
<bruenig> try rebooting? what is this ##windows?
<Kurisutofuaa> Dr_Willis__, Usrl, my cpu is AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ so I trying to figure out if I should go with the 64 or stay i386 release.
<RadiantFire> lol
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  it's only a 1.5Ghz system, so it'll take a sec
<scguy318> Jeeves: ok np
<Usrl> Kurisutofuaa: again, if you don't know why you should switch to 64bit, stay with 32bit
<scguy318> bruenig: can't really remount / amirite?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  then there is Intel's driver.  doesn't need patching i think http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<theonlyalt> palintheus, thanks. I can select between the two! So linux automatically takes advantage of both cores, right?
<palintheus> theonlyalt: yup
<bruenig> why would you remount /?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  can you give me some help with what this is doing?  as I said, I'm not good @ the shell yet, and I'm just trying to get this installed so I don't have to mess around in shell
<scguy318> bruenig: JeevesMoss is following a tutorial on quotas
<scguy318> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4
<ohad> sin2gen2, i'll try that
<ohad> sin2gen2, thanks
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  it's so I can graphically manage this thing
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: with what? please clarify
<nikin> are there any Perl coders here who could reccomend me an editor? hat is the best?
<bruenig> nikin, vim
<savetheWorld> vi or emacs
<Usrl> JeevesMoss: Graphically manage a server?
<savetheWorld> err, vim or emacs :-)
<scguy318> Usrl: why sure sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :P
<nikin> bruenig: and why is vim the best?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  I'm trying to get 3 v-servers set up on this box, and I don't want to do all the manual editing.  anywyas, it's back up, what would you like me to try?
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: proceed with the instructions after the fstab
<Nutubuntu> oh gosh, here we go ... editor wars
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: *fstab listing
<ohad> sin2gen2, so i hope i resolved the wireless issue. now suspend :/
<scguy318> if anyone knows more than I do please step up :P
<bruenig> nikin, speed
<Usrl> Nutubuntu: I never got why people like emacs and vi so much... I use nano. *prepares for gasps of horror and shock*
<sin2gen2> ohad:  try uswsusp
<nikron> Use either vim or emacs, nano and die                                             (I'm joking)
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  root@tessa:~# cat /etc/fstab
<JeevesMoss> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<JeevesMoss> #
<JeevesMoss> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<JeevesMoss> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<JeevesMoss> # /dev/hda3
<JeevesMoss> UUID=a723482f-f7c0-49bc-84db-3a5b6381ccdf /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquote,grpquota 0       1
<scguy318> ahhhh
<nikin> Nutubuntu: i dont want to agregate any editor war... i ame only intersted in what editor is the best to write Perl scripts
<JeevesMoss> # /dev/hda1
<scguy318> pastebin pastebin
<bluedemon> has anyone had any luck with the motorola phones (RAZR) as a modem with ubuntu
<JeevesMoss> UUID=869b0c34-07c2-471a-8697-06a03cfb1b44 /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2
<JeevesMoss> # /dev/hda2
<sin2gen2> ohad:  works faster and flawlessly on my T60
<slapfaceware> vim is fast
<jherrera> ehrm, so w3m doesn't support javascript?
<JeevesMoss> UUID=d7516633-8c13-4a91-909f-6ca4c6b35bb7 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ohad> sin2gen2, installed that. we'll see how that goes.
<JeevesMoss> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<JeevesMoss> sorry.
<jherrera> wooow
<Usrl> nikin: whichever one works best for you
<slapfaceware> i'm fast with vim
<scguy318> Jeeves, next time pastebin
<jherrera> use the paste
<palintheus> !pastebin > JeevesMoss
<rockets> I'm having trouble playing a video
<Usrl> nikin: Try them all and see what works
<rockets> In totem the movie doesnt play smothely
<bruenig> slapfaceware, you should try the vimperator plugin for firefox if you like vim, it is pretty cool
<ohad> sin2gen2, great - what about sound -- i have to run this python script manually to get sound to work
<rockets> in vlc it plays smoothely but skips badly every 30 seconds
<sin2gen2> ohad:  huh?
<Usrl> nikin: whichever you like most, really. That's why we don't all use vim or emacs or kwrite or anything else.
<scguy318> JeevesMoss, continue with instructions starting with touch ....
<Nutubuntu> nikin, that is going to be different, for good reasons, for lots of different people. There are over 1000 here. Try some editors. See what you like.
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  http://pastebin.com/m5b7b60ca
<ohad> ps. does anyone know of a good application to see which wifi networks are open and which are closed?
<rockets> and in mplayer it plays great but the volume wont go high enough and the equalizer makes it crackle
<palintheus> Usrl: you could also just do 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core'
<bruenig> ohad, iwconfig
<bruenig> ohad, iwlist I meant to say
<ohad> sin2gen2, sound is not working natively - i have to run this script for it to work
<Usrl> palintheus: for what?
<nikin> So then i will grab apt and get them all :)
<sin2gen2> ohad:  in a terminal, does alsaconf find anything?
<elliott_> im thinking about installing beryl, anyone with experience have comments on if it's worth it?
<scguy318> gotta catch them all nikin
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  now it's complaining about a read only file system
<Usrl> palintheus: I use KDE...
<ohad> sin2gen2, sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<scguy318> Jeeves: when you do all the commands?
<Tonren> My screen looks like this: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a141/maxcantor/Screenshot.png
<theonlyalt> Can anyone suggest a better Widget program? I'm using Gdesklets, atm and It's not playing nice with Compiz...
<sin2gen2> ohad:  there you go!  apt-get install alsa
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  yes
<nikin> Maybe i will write my own :P ty. and see you around
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  I REALY don't want to have to reinstall the OS.
<ohad> sin2gen2, already in the lastest version
<bruenig> sin2gen2, alsaconf is a script, it is not tied to alsa
<sin2gen2> ohad:  apt-get install alsa-utils
<bruenig> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> it doesn't exist
<ohad> sin2gen2, already in the latest version
<Tonren> Any hints on why my screen on an old Pentium II would be garbled?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  Ideas?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  that's right.  it isn't there in Fiesty.  i forgot sorry
<scguy318> mmmm......Jeeves, i'm sorry to say but I'm out :(
<bruenig> !find alsaconf edgy
<ohad> sin2gen2, ok. np
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  NOOOOOOO!!!!
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in edgy
<bruenig> !find alsaconf dapper
<sin2gen2> ohad:  does /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start do anything?
<scguy318> Jeeves: i'm just a nub
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> !find alsaconf breezy
<ohad> sin2gen2, yep. started
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: that said, anything happen on bootup?
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<nikin> ohad: for getting wifi network info i use wifi radar... dont remember the package name tho.
<bruenig> sin2gen2, didn't exist in dapper, edgy or feisty
<sin2gen2> ohad:  and open alsamixer
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  nope, it just booted normaly
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: can you remove those options I told you to add then reboot?
<sin2gen2> bruenig:  i use too many distros.  my bad
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  one sec
<j85wilson> join #linux
<j85wilson> oops
<Tonren> Someone, please?  This completely sucks... why does my screen look like this?: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a141/maxcantor/Screenshot.png  It's on a very old Pentium II
<sin2gen2> ohad:  alsa is muted on install sometimes.  maybe it just needs to be turned up?
<K3nto> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<dystopianray> Tonren, what video card?
<scguy318> wut video card Tonren?
<scguy318> ah beat me
<K3nto> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Usrl> Tonren: overheated GPU?
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  yep, now it won't let me save anything
<Tonren> dystopianray: I have no idea.  It's the integraded video card on an old Pentium II motherboard.  It worked fine in Windows.
<scguy318> mm, shit
<Tonren> Usrl: Why would it overheat?  How can I tell?
<dystopianray> Tonren, run lspci and see what card it is
<K3nto> does the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu work well?
<ketrox> i love ubuntu
<scguy318> boot in recovery mode and edit?
<ketrox> K3nto
<K3nto> ketrox: welcome :D
<ketrox> no
<Usrl> Tonren: integrated video and a P2... your PC might not be able to handle Ubuntu. Have you tried Xubuntu, or even something like DSL or Puppy?
<sin2gen2> K3nto:  i use ktorrent.  it's a nice one
<scguy318> otherwise I am out of ideas and I shouldn't have told you to reboot
<Usrl> Tonren: Ubuntu is more demanding than XP
<K3nto> ktorrent eh
<pawan> hi
<ohad> sin2gen2, it seems like it is in full vol but nothing
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  naa,  I'll just reinstall it.  I'm not happy about this howto though
<ohad> sin2gen2, no sound
<pawan> how to install jaVa runtime
<sin2gen2> ohad:  hmmm
<Tonren> Is Ubuntu really more demanding?  Hmm
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  I guess I'll just run it without a quota
<ketrox> K3nto try auzereus
<scguy318> Jeeves: googling reveals similar instructions, but honestly, kinda out of mah league :(
<pawan> !jaVa
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Usrl> Tonren: yes it is, otherwise I wouldn't have said that, would I?
<scguy318> Jeeves: sry for the trouble
<dystopianray> pawalls, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<sin2gen2> K3nto:  Deluge is another
<ohad> sin2gen2, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Tonren> Usrl: Sorry; no need to be cheeky.
<dystopianray> pawalls, sorry wrong person
<jellymaster> hey can I get some help I try to install but after it loads the disc up and I hit start and install it starts to loads it but it goes black
<s__> hi
<K3nto> ketrox: thats what i used for windows. i just want the one that will get me my movie the fastest and easiest
<jellymaster> and then  nothing happens
<Usrl> Tonren: You have to consider Ubuntu is updated every 6 months, Ubuntu is newer than Vista. Comparing it to XP is sorta unfair.
<Tonren> dystopianray: It's a Texas Instruments TVP4020 [Permedia 2] .
<dystopianray> K3nto, rtorrent
<dystopianray> Tonren, hrrm that is a very obscure card
<mattg> is amsn compatible with ubuntu?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  i have the 82801G working with snd_hda_intel
<JeevesMoss> scguy318:  Thanks again, I'm going to bed.  I have to be up to be in the pool for 6:30 am
<sin2gen2> ohad:  is that module loaded?
<Tonren> dystopianray: Yeah, I didn't even know TI made video cards
<dystopianray> mattg, yes
<scguy318> Jeeves: good night, what tz?
<ohad> sin2gen2, which module?
<mattg> thanks, dystopianray
<Tonren> Usrl: Do you think Xubuntu would be a good bet, or should I not bother?
<ketrox> K3nto auzereus is the best
<ohad> sin2gen2, snd_hda_intel? modprobe snd_hda_intel ?
<scguy318> Tonren: sure, you can always install GNOME after the fact
<Usrl> Tonren: I'd try running DSL or Puppy Linux, personally. I'm kinda amazed you managed to run Ubuntu on that though.
<sin2gen2> ohad:  snd_hda_intel
<ketrox> bu it need jvm to b installed
<pawan> how to install sun jaVa 6
<Tonren> Usrl: Harsh.  Hmmm..
<sin2gen2> ohad:  yeah?
<dystopianray> K3nto, ktorrent isn't as resource intensive as azureus and has utorrent compatible DHT
<Usrl> Tonren: I personally hated Xubuntu, but that's personal opinion.
<mattg> how would i go about setting my acct up so that i can manage my sdb1?
<ohad> sin2gen2, just ran that. let me restart and see if the wireless and the sound works. brb
<ohad> sin2gen2, thanks
<Dr_willis> FeatherLinux, Puppy, DSL - are all 3 nice uber-light linux disrtos. :)
<dystopianray> mattg, what do you mean 'manage' ?
<jellymaster> can anyone tell me what I should do I tried reburning a CD but that didn't work
<sin2gen2> ohad:  put it into /etc/modules to load at boot
<scguy318> jellymaster: what doesnt work
<Tonren> Dr_willis: Usrl But are any of them as easy to use as Ubuntu?
<Usrl> Tonren: Dr_willis has good advice
<mattg> right now, i cannot save anything on it, dystopianray
<palintheus> jellymaster: have you tried the alt install cd?
<ohad> sin2gen2, what else should i put in module?
<s|k> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<dystopianray> mattg, amsn is in the repos for feisty
<jellymaster> after I hit from the CD to install it loads but then goes black and I can't do anything
<Dr_willis> Tonren,  i find them all easy to use.. but i know to 'read' and learn. :)
<Usrl> Tonren: probably not, but given the stuff you'll be using a PC that old for it will probably work just as well
<sin2gen2> ohad:  it will load dependent modules with it
<Tonren> Dr_willis: This isn't for me; it's for a friend.
<K3nto> dystopianray: im just gonna turn it on, go to bed and leave it all night, so i dont really care how resource intensive it is.
<mattg> repos for feisty?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  snd_xxxx stuff
<Dr_willis> It all depends on their needs/goals/tasks
<jellymaster> I would order a free CD but it says it takes 10 week and I don't have that patience and I'm only 14 so no access to CC's
<palintheus> s|k: worked for me
<Usrl> Tonren: You might want to consider just getting a new PC. Dell sells desktops starting at 400$, and I know a place you can get laptops starting at 400$
<Dr_willis> jellymaster,  check the magazine racks for computer mags with the cd's :)
<scguy318> jellymaster: ask your mom :)
<Tonren> Usrl: Like I said--this isn't for me, it's for a friend
<pawan> how to install sun jaVa 6
<s|k> palintheus: I get a 'could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<dissection> Hello. When I visit sites with Java, my firefox crashes. What could I do to prevent that from happening?
<Tonren> Usrl: I gave them the "just get a new PC speech" already
<Usrl> Tonren: Well obviously I wasn't paying attention then, was I? :P
<Dr_willis> I grabbed a $350 laptop the opther day (new) its a decent little linux machine.
<pawan> !sun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> ;)
<dystopianray> K3nto, ktorrent is superior to azureus
<jellymaster> I'd been looking on comp racks hoping one day an ubuntu CD would be in one but no luck so far
<Usrl> Dr_willis: Where from? I'm looking for a new laptop
<palintheus> s|k: are other websites pulling up?
<dissection> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mattg> i am running an HP Pavillion DV9230US Laptop...$1700 and kicks ass
<sin2gen2> K3nto:  ktorrent is the best, i agree
<bruenig> hp is nice
<s|k> palintheus: yes
<dystopianray> k31th, ktorrent or rtorrent, both the best
<pawan> !multieVerse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multieverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattg> anyways, gotta reinstall this, messed it up big time, be back later
<dystopianray> k31th, sorry wrong person
<pawan> !multiVerse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dystopianray> K3nto, ktorrent or rtorrent, both the best
<Usrl> Tonren: Personal advice then, tell them about something "cool" you saw someone do with a bucket of water and a computer. Be creative, and then take them shopping for a new one.
<dissection> Anyone here has problem running Java?
<ohad> sin2gen2, ok. brb..
<dystopianray> dissection, no
<K3nto> dystopianray: yeah. i dont wanna go therough the jre deal at this hour : /
<pawan> how to install multiVerse
<scguy318> Usrl: *salt water? :)
<dystopianray> K3nto, so ktorrent or rtorrent is your best bet
<dystopianray> pawan, are you not using feisty?
<faileas> no no, strong magnets, burn out the PSU ;)
<pawan> i am using it
<Usrl> scguy318: Whatever floats your boat.
<Tonren> Usrl: Hehe, they may just really not have hte money, dude
<dissection> dystopianray, everytime I go to a site with Java, my firefox crashes.
<faileas> Tonren: i missed it earlier, but what kinda system?
<Usrl> Tonren: Have you tried to see how much a museum would pay for their PC?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome: The lower panel shows in the lower left of the screen an applet. What is its English name? 'Show desktop'? Or 'Show Desktop button' or what?
<elliott_> is there a way to set up a script to connect to a telnet server and run commands?
<palintheus> s|k: hmmm, not sure then, I would say it was a DNS issue, but you said other sites pull up...
<pawan> in firefox browser i am not able to install ja
<pawan> in firefox browser i am not able to install jaVa
<jellymaster> I'm trying again to see if it will go into it it's on the screen where it shows the ubuntu logo and is moving the orange bar acrossed the screen
<scguy318> bullgard4: something like Show Desktop?
* Injen votes rtorrent :)
<scguy318> bullgard4: it's the Show Desktop Applet ;)
<sin2gen2> dissection:  try apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<jellymaster> I did the error check in the disk options and it says disk is fine
<dissection> sin2gen2: Its already installed.
<Tonren> Usrl: Haha, jerk
<Tonren> faileas: It's an old PII with an integrated video card.  The screen looks like this http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a141/maxcantor/Screenshot.png
<s|k> palintheus: I can ping it
<UnitedWeFall> hey all.. bit of help if possible (i'm still a bit of a linux newb). I installed nvidia drivers on ubuntu, and rebooted. the os obviously doesn't like them, and now the GUI wont load. not really sure how to disable the drivers thru command prompt.. or boot into a fail safe default. any ideas?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-plugin?
<palintheus> s
<scguy318> UnitedWeFall: recovery mode, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<palintheus> s|k: try typing the IP for a workaround?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  i think that is crashing firefox, possibly
<scguy318> well no sudo tbh
<s|k> palintheus: ah now it works weird
<Usrl> UnitedWeFall: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<UnitedWeFall> thanks, will try that
<faileas> Tonren: gut instincts say bad video card, or xorg config
<ohad> sin2gen2, still no sound..
<dystopianray> dissection, try another browser
<Tonren> faileas: Should I try xubuntu intsead?  Everyone else seems to say that the computer's just too old.
<sin2gen2> ohad:  rotten
<dystopianray> pawan, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<sin2gen2> ohad:  what window manager?  gnome?
<Usrl> Tonren: it couldn't hurt to try it. Only 25 cents or so to burn a CD-R
<faileas> Tonren: oldest system i tried it on, is a PIII 733
<dissection> dystopianray, it used to work fine with firefox bofore but recently installed updates and now java doesn't work.
<Tonren> faileas: It worked?
<dissection> *before
<faileas> perfectly ;)
<sin2gen2> ohad:  have you checked that both PCM and Master are turned up?
<faileas> alternate install CD tho
<faileas> erm
<faileas> not perfectly
<Usrl> Tonren: if you can get it to run Ubuntu somehow, Xubuntu is worth a shot
<faileas> screen was messed..
<faileas> hmm
<dissection> sin2gen2, Okay I just did dpkg-reconfigure. Should it have shown a confirmation message in terminal? I don't know if it did anything..
<sin2gen2> dissection:  it might sometimes, but not for that package
<faileas> Tonren: there's a xorg config script. i forget the command, and i'm at another system, play around with it///
<Usrl> Tonren: I've run Xubuntu on a 400MHz PPC iMac from 1999~ish, worked fine, but I didn't like it. I'm running Ubuntu on it now, actually. It's a little slow, but I'm thinking of giving it to a cousin
<dissection> okay.
<sin2gen2> dissection:  restart firefox and see if it works?
<Nergar> any alternative to cloneCD or alcohol 120% ???
<wedderburn> quick question can you set the resolution of text mode to be better than 640x480, thanks
<UnitedWeFall> does anyone know the bus ident for pci-e?
<Flannel> wedderburn: you can.  Try adding vga=ask as a kernel parameter, and then once you find a config you like, you can make t permanant
<scguy318> UnitedWeFall: default value is ok
<Usrl> Flannel: care to give step-by-step instructions for that? I could use that, actually
<wedderburn> Flannel: thanks :D
<faileas> Tonren: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg . play around with it till it works ;)
<noelferreira> i don't want to have icons in my dekstop from my /media folder. how can i do that?
<scguy318> Nergar: CDRDAO i think
<Nergar> googling
<bullgard4> scguy318: Thank you very much for telling me.
<dystopianray> Nergar, k3b
<DivideZero> i can access linux folders from windows xp ?
<scguy318> bullgard4: np
<scguy318> DivideZero: yes with ext3 driver
<dystopianray> DivideZero, not usually
<wedderburn> Flannel: and i just add that to grub?
<scguy318> DivideZero: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ohad> sin2gen2, so no sound and wireless is still flaky -- getting the following message on the syslog -- iwl4965: REPLY_ADD_STA failed
<Flannel> Usrl: Uh you can temporarily add the ask thing by doing edits at the grub menu, except you'll probably have to do ita few times to get a good resolution.  So, for both steps (ask and the eventual real resoltuion), edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and on the kopt= line (yes, it's commented out, no you don't uncomment it) add vga=ask to the end.  And then save, and then sudo update-grub to regen sources.list
<Nergar> dystopianray, neither k3b nor gnomebaker could handle the cd i'm trying to clone
<Flannel> wedderburn: see that
<DivideZero> scguy318 thanks
<dystopianray> Nergar, did you select 'clone' mode?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  when my T60 was new this is the same s**t i went through before driver support caught up
<Usrl> Flannel: <3
<scguy318> i think hes trying to copy something copy-protected?
<dystopianray> probably
<Nergar> dystopianray, yes
<wedderburn> Flannel: thanks
<noelferreira> how can i delete my mounting systems from my desktop (/media folder)
<Nergar> dystopianray, error 16
<sin2gen2> ohad:  did sound work in the LiveCD on install?
<dystopianray> Nergar, is it a copy protected cd?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  or wireless?
<ohad> sin2gen2, that sucx
<Nergar> dystopianray, i could bet
<ohad> sin2gen2, 5: REPLY_CT_KILL_CONFIG_CMD succeeded Aug 13 00:05:09 mux NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I get_scan_results (): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one.
<sin2gen2> ohad:  try tuxmobile of linux-on-laptops (google 'em) and search for your X61s
<UnitedWeFall> hmm going through the " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" setup didn't solve the problem
<ohad> sin2gen2, never tried the sound on the live cd. i can run this python script that i found for the t series and that works. but i always have to run it
<scguy318> UnitedWeFall: after doing it reboot
<UnitedWeFall> yes, I did that
<dystopianray> ohad, I think you would want gutsy to get properly working iwl4965
* jmb^ DCC CHAT startkeylogger
<scguy318> UnitedWeFall: same issue?
<UnitedWeFall> exactly the same
<ohad> sin2gen2, looked already. didn't find my laptop there..
<sin2gen2> ohad:  can you put it as an init script to run at boot?
<dystopianray> ohad, read the script and see what it does, make it permanent
<sin2gen2> ohad:  that isn't a pretty fix but it would work
<Usrl> Flannel: thanks, I can't wait to try it. I wish I could finish this process or something so I could try it already D:
<ohad> dystopianray, sin2gen2 i can do that. what's more important to me is the wifi :/
<sin2gen2> ohad:  you can pastebin the script for us
<dissection> sin2gen2: I tried it. It still crashes.
<DivideZero> scguy318 , i have installed this , but i dont see the ext3 drivers in "My Computer"
<The_S> ups
<manduski> astro76, are you here?
<Tar_Zxf> is it wise/possible to use the ubuntu mirrors on a fresh etch install to dist-upgrade to fesity-amd64?
<manduski> can someone try and see if they can connect (not login) to my laptop via SSH port 1337? I'm trying to see if it works remotely
<sin2gen2> dissection:  i would backup your bookmarks, and delete your ~/.mozilla directory and configure firefox again
<bruenig> Tar_Zxf, no
<scguy318> DivideZero: run the configuration utility or wutever?
<ohad> sin2gen2, which one?
<jellymaster> ok still nothing on these CD's I'm running an Asus A7400MX with 752MB of RAM and a Radeon 9250 graphics card
<dystopianray> ohad, try gutsy
<dissection> sin2gen2: How do I backup my bookmarks?
<nephish> lo there all
<ohad> sin2gen2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33530/
<nephish> anyone have their box hooked up to a tv ?
<dystopianray> Tar_Zxf, you want to go from 32-bit to 64-bit?
<Usrl> Dr_willis: did you ever tell me where you found a 350$ laptop? I had to go afk.
<ohad> dystopianray, i already did. that had too many other problems with gutsy - i had to rebuild my machine..
<dystopianray> ohad, did you try tribe4?
<pvl> some comapny is mass producing 200$ laptops
<manduski> dystopianray, can you see if you can SSH into my computer at my friends house?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  your ~/.mozilla/firefox/bunchofnumbers.default/bookmarks.html file
<manduski> port 1337
<Tar_Zxf> well, I'm still grabbing hte AMD64 desktop CD, but the 32bit CD didn't see my cdrom drive whne installing, rather limiting the install
<ohad> dystopianray, what's tribe4?
<Usrl> pvl: 3ePC isn't out yet, and it's not much of a laptop.
<Tar_Zxf> Etch's installer sees everything fine
<sin2gen2> dissection:  or Google Browser Sync if you have a Gmail account
<bruenig> ohad, oh it runs infinitely, you probably should call it from /etc/rc.local
* chalcedony smiles
<ohad> bruenig, what runs infinitely?
<Frogzoo> nautilus has stopped display pngs, and displays the icon.desktop as a file, not as an icon - any ideas?
<DivideZero> scguy318 , now its show them but when i try to enter in its tell me that ineed to FORMAT them ?
<pvl> any1 know where to get smiles for gaim?
<bruenig> ohad, that script is just one infinite loop
<scguy318> DivideZero, no of course
<scguy318> run
<chalcedony> can anyone see a way to make this work on ubuntu? and how to download it? http://www.editpadlite.com/editpadlite.html
<`eric-> yo
<scguy318> http://www.fs-driver.org/download/mountdiag.exe
<ohad> bruenig, how would i run it from rc. and is there a better way to handle sound on x61s ?
<chalcedony> hi eric- :)
<`eric-> !peer guardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peer guardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> sin2gen2: Okay, I've backed up my bookmarks. Now just delete the  ~/.mozilla and sudo apt-get install firefox?
<bruenig> ohad, recompile the kernel it looks like, but just put whatever command in rc.local
<scguy318> DivideZero: http://www.fs-driver.org/download/mountdiag.exe, then run like mountdiag "drive letter without qutoes"
<sin2gen2> ohad:  yeah, that's messed up
<bruenig> ohad, rc.local gets sourced during boot
<Usrl> chalcedony: WINE might work, but if it's not made for linux it usually won't work on linux.
<manduski> hey can anyone try connect SSH (not log in) to my computer?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  i think you have to wait for Gutsy
<dystopianray> ohad, tribe4 is the latest gutsy release
<dystopianray> manduski, still having trouble?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  it is supported in Gutsy
<cellofellow> manduski: sure
<chalcedony> Usrl: it sez it will work in unixes
<pvl> any1 know where to get smiles for gaim?
<manduski> dystopianray, yeah
<bruenig> sin2gen2, do you have any idea if that is true or not
<palintheus> !offtopic > pvl
<Usrl> manduski: which reminds me, I need to learn how to ssh crap
<ohad> dystopianray, i've tried the latest of gutsy and that sucked. so many problems
<manduski> trying at my freinds house with his router and a different ISP
<`eric-> anyone know of a 'peer guardian' replacement for linux?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  yeah.  i would apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox and re-install it
<bruenig> `eric-, use deluge with the blocklist plugin
<sin2gen2> dissection:  just blow it out and redo fresh
<manduski> cellofellow, port 1337
<sin2gen2> dissection:  your ~/.mozilla dir is your user configs
<`eric-> bruenig: thx, i'll look it up
<sin2gen2> dissection:  but firefox takes only a second to config so no biggie
<manduski> Usrl, apparently it's easy on a LAN, but i haven't been able outside it
<ohad> dystopianray, i've just tried to move my sources from feisty to gutsy and do an upgrade-- would that not grab tribe4?
<bruenig> my firefox is configured such that it might take hours to put it back from fresh
<Usrl> manduski: I tried it on my LAN once, had problems with it, I think I need to remember how to enable it first of all =p I never really bothered looking it up, I just sorta dicked around with it.
<borovy3488> can someone help me with compiz fusion?
<sin2gen2> bruenig:  ohad : well, judging from the install docs on tuxmobile and linux-on-laptops and thinkwiki
<Usrl> manduski: although I do need to find out my local IPs before I can do it, I suppose
<chalcedony> some people can figure things out from poking..
<manduski> Usrl, for your local ip type ifconfig
<bruenig> borovy3488, compiz fusion hasn't yet had a release
<chalcedony> borovy3488: did you see the video ?
<sin2gen2> bruenig:  ohad : i don't actually have one but people are saying the card is working under restricted modules
<borovy3488> no, where is it
<bruenig> restricted modules makes people dumb
<ohad> sin2gen2, how would i use that?
<sin2gen2> bruenig:  i agree
<manduski> then (for me, for example) it would be "ssh mando@192.168.0.1 -p 1337"
<jellymaster> does ubuntu have a problem running on Asus? or is mine really old and I don't know(someone built it for my sis who gave it to me when mine fried out,she never used the thing ever)it's an Asus A7400MX with 752MB of RAM and a Radeon 9250 graphics card
<borovy3488> Bruenig: what do you mean? I have installed it, but I just have some problems.
<Usrl> manduski: it just shows 127.0.0.1, I probably need to dig deeper
<manduski> Usrl, -p for the port which by default should be 22 for you
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:~$ ssh c-68-42-53-138.hsd1.fl.comcast.net -p 1337
<cellofellow> ssh: connect to host c-68-42-53-138.hsd1.fl.comcast.net port 1337: Connection refused
<dissection> sin2gen2: Okay its re-installed. When I did apt-get, it was only 59KB. Is that normal?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  when you install Gutsy, if it is like Feisty, it will have a balloon for Restricted-Manager saying the stuff is working
<Usrl> manduski: I just need to look up a tut sometime
<bruenig> borovy3488, people don't realize that restricted modules is just a huge pack of precompiled modules
<`eric-> bruenig: no actual stand-alone program tho? only switching clients?
<manduski> Usrl, are you connected via ethernet or wirelessly?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  yeah, most of the libraries are still there, i guess
<Usrl> manduski: ethernet through router, right now the mac isn't plugged in though
<cameron_> I have java 6, how do I install a .jar program with it?
<cellofellow> manduski: it said connection refused
<sin2gen2> dissection:  when you run firefox it should be all defaults with the firefox home page
<Usrl> nevermind, I found my local IP
<nj786> is there a divx online player for ubuntu?
<chalcedony> borovy3488: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<borovy3488> dont know what ure talking about bruenig
<bruenig> `eric-, there was something I saw that was actually linked to from the peerguardian website but I never used it seeing as I only needed it for bittorrent and I use deluge
<pvl1> what are you trying to do?
<dissection> sin2gen2: Yes it is.
<manduski> cellofellow, then i guess it must be something with me
<Usrl> brb, ima go get the mac
<cellofellow> manduski: yeah, :(
<Usrl> heavy POS, but I need exercise..
<sin2gen2> dissection:  maybe navigate to that page and see if it asks you to install the plugin?
<ohad> sin2gen2, wireless worked find under gutsty but many other things didn't
<sin2gen2> sin2gen2:  some install in apt (synaptic, etc) and some install via the browser
<puff> My mouse is acting weird.  It sometimes seems to work fine, but then it's stuck at the top of the screen and skitters about when I try to move it.  If it weren't optical, I'd think it needed cleaning.  The problem might be related to the fact that I replaced the batteries in my wireless mouse (logitech).
<nj786> is there a divx online video player for ubuntu
<manduski> Usrl, then when you type ifconfig look at the second line in eth0 where it says inet addrs
<sin2gen2> ohad:  i had to wait, like you, for new drivers
<cameron_> I have java 6, how do I install a .jar program with it?
<manduski> and that's probably the one
<sin2gen2> ohad:  still am for the fglrx to catch up to AIGLX
<manduski> it should look something like 192.168.x.xxx
<sin2gen2> ohad:  new hardware is like that since drivers are slow to appear, it seems
<manduski> x's for numbers
<ohad> sin2gen2, ok. i guess that's what i'll have to do. maybe i'll use my pcmacia card i have -- it's old. probably will work fine:)
<Usrl> thank god apple put a handle on that thing
<manduski> cellofellow, what can you suggest?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  just for a little while.  or you have a few other ways to try
<pvl1> does anyone know where i can get smiles for gaim?
<puff> cameron_: I'm not sure about the ubuntu aspect of it, but I can tell you from the java perspective:  You don't generally "install a .jar program:", a .jar file is a runnable java program;  you execute it with "java foo.jar"
<sin2gen2> ohad:  i'd try the source again, but do a make uninstall in the dir and a make clean, re-configure etc
<jellymaster> I'm gunna try to see if the install disk would work on this latop brb
<cellofellow> manduski: it means either A) The port is closed. B) There is no service listening on that port. C) My host is blocked on that port.
<sin2gen2> ohad:  i compile my madwifi-ng stuff manually
<palintheus> pvl1: google?
<pvl1> well i googled it nd found some rar file i think nd could unzip it
<pvl1> does ubuntu do rar?
<sin2gen2> ohad:  and most other things, really.  like the fingerprint thing, hdaps, video on my Thinkpad...
<bastid_raZor> unrar file.rar
<palintheus> !rar | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dissection> sin2gen2: It works now :D
<sin2gen2> dissection:  did it work?
<dissection> thanks
<sin2gen2> dissection:  yeah!  hack and slash
<dissection> Hehe
<sin2gen2> dissection:  you can do that with a lot of stuff to fix it.  usually something in your home dir messes it up
<cameron_> I recieve this error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Azureus3/0/1/6/jar
<manduski> cellofello, but i went to portforwarding.com and looked up how to open it and still not open?
<manduski> cellofellow, btw do you actually play the cello?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  re-copy your bookmarks and you'll be good
<pvl1> u could use a different bittorent
<poningru> anyone need help?
<manduski> yeah, how to remotely SSH
<dissection> sin2gen2: Okay.
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Jesusbird
<sin2gen2> dissection:  you could look into Google Browser Sync for Firefox.  it's rad and you needn't worry about bookmark backups with a Gmail account
<Usrl> back
<sid> What is a decent cms to use? doesn't have to have everything and the kitchen sink, preferably having a decent security track record
<dissection> sin2gen2: Does that require me to install a toolbar?
<sin2gen2> dissection:  no, just a little icon in the top right
<faileas> dissection: no, firefox extention ;)
<dissection> Okay
<ohad> sin2gen2, thanks for your help and thanks to everyone for helping out
<sin2gen2> dissection:  it isn't bothersome.  i too dislike the toolbars
<manduski> poningru, maybe you could help me resolve my problem SSHing remotely into my computer
<vw12> ubuntu 7 works only in live cd but when the full installation is completed ubuntu shows garbled screen on reboot
<poningru> manduski: ok whatsup?
<dissection> sin2gen2: I'm having a look at it now.
<panther_sn> sid I used cms madesimple and it works well
<xoRock> need help, which one is better, epson driver ubuntu default or fromthis site http://avasys.jp/hp/menu000000500/hpg000000442.htm
<pvl1> try live installing 6 and upgrading
<poningru> manduski: did you read the wiki.ubuntu.com guide on howto setup ssh?
<poningru> err sshd
<poningru> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manduski> poningru, I've been trying with a couple of good fellows here to SSH into my laptop with no success. I can transfer files fine on the LAN, but not remotely
<manduski> poningru, i have not read that guide, will read now
<pvl1> whats ssh stand for?
<poningru> manduski: no if you can transfer on lan then its your router
<poningru> pvl: secure shell
<vw12> ubuntu 7 works only in live cd....... when the full installation is completed ubuntu shows garbled screen on reboot  why is this ??
<poningru> manduski: what router do you have?
<pvl1> vw12 try live installing ubuntu 6 or a previous version nd upgrading
<poningru> and are you sure you are transfering through ssh?
<pvl1> oo yay rar worked
<Ecalix> moving hdd from one box to another. the drive boots but then it kernel panics. any ideas on how to make it fully boot?
<manduski> poningru, D-Link DI 624
<manduski> poningru, i'm actually at my friends house because I couldn't get through from my own house either, so i don't know what is wrong
<sin2gen2> manduski:  you should be able to ssh your way around the network with any firewalls disabled or port 22 open and ssh installed on the machines
<sin2gen2> manduski:  if you are remote, you need to forward 22
<manduski> poningru, i went to portforward.com and read on how ot forward the port on this router so it should be open, i believe
<vw12> pv1------------------ if thats what a new user have to do in order to get ver 7.04 working on a new machine ..... then may be ubuntu is not ready for prime time
<tulga> someone use ltsp on gutsy?
<poningru> manduski: hold
<vw12> it puzzles me .... that the live cd worked perfectly thougth
<poningru> port scanning you
<sin2gen2> manduski:  on dlinks it is usually called "Applications and Gaming" or something
<sin2gen2> manduski:  maybe?
<pvl1> vw12 well ive had 6 lying around nd tried it, nd upgraded nd worked for me, im just trying to help
<Gaming1> Hello guys, suppose I open vlc player using command, how do I exit it?
<pvl1> vw12. i say it was worth the effort
<sin2gen2> Gaming1:  Ctrl+X?
<manduski> poningru, actually it's under the "Advanced" tab and "Virtual Server"
<Gaming1> nope
<vw12> no worries thnx for your offer
<sin2gen2> Ctrl+C?  ESC?
<pvl1> anytime
<manduski> poningru, that sound like the one?
<Ninja> is edubuntu broken?
<poningru> manduski: no thats not it
<poningru> manduski: it is under application and games
<poningru> and do port 22 to your computers port 22
<Gaming1> sin2gen2: Ctrl+C completely terminates it... How do I read the commands for the application
<poningru> or actually it could be virtual server
<poningru> manduski: I was thinking linksys my mistake it is virtual server
<poningru> for a dlink
<manduski> poningru, under "Advanced" and "Applications" then?
<vw12> well i wont be using ubuntu..... its like saying install windows 98 to get windows xp to work
<sin2gen2> Gaming1:  can you right click on the video?  is there a gui?
<vw12> im off
<Gaming1> sin2gen:Of course there is GUI...but I am trying something different today.....
<nunofgs> hey guys, I need some help. I just upgraded the motherboard and cpu of my ubuntu installation and everything seemed to boot up fine except for my gfx card. Xserver says it cannot find my geforce2 mx 400 but I noticed that I have framebuffer gfx. also, booting a livecd works completely
<poningru> manduski: it is advanced->virtual server
<manduski> poningru, ok i have it set up already
<sin2gen2> Gaming1:  well, you need a gui for menus, right?
<poningru> manduski: its not working
<poningru> manduski: go delete the one you have setup already or disable it
<poningru> and then make a new one
<pvl1> is there a Pidgin for ubuntu?
<DigeratiH> of course
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  i compile it from source
<Gaming1> sin2gen: Not necessarily.....
<muhammad> how can I play MP3 in ubuntu?
<manduski> poningru, ok try now on port 22
<palintheus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poningru> manduski: you got it
<poningru> its working
<pvl1> idk how to complie to be honest, ive been using gui stuff all the time
<manduski> WOW!
<manduski> no way!
<DigeratiH> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Install_Pidgin_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_all_plugins
<manduski> really?
<DigeratiH> fuck compiling
* bruenig shakes head at pvl1 
<poningru> manduski: ... yes dude
<poningru> !ohmy | DigeratiH
<ubotu> DigeratiH: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nunofgs> soooo, can anyone help me? why did changing my motherboard+cpu make my ubuntu installation not detect my nvidia card? the live cd still works :/
<poningru> DigeratiH: but good advice though
<manduski> poningru, wow, you have no idea how much i've hassled this thing
<bruenig> DigeratiH, how do you think that deb got there, I bet you someone compiled it
<manduski> poningru, hours and hours and hours
<pvl1> well ive compiled before but not with ubuntu programs
<rafael__> e ai galera
<rafael__> alguem da um help
<DigeratiH> no shit sherlock
<bruenig> pvl1, ubuntu doesn't have programs
<DigeratiH> but pvl wont have too
<nephish> manduski, what version of ubuntu?
<bruenig> good for him to learn
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  you could install debian packages but it will break stuff
<manduski> rafael_, hola
<manduski> nephish, 7.04
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  or track down a Pidgin .deb somewhere online
<pvl1> ill compile, im sure theres documentation
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  it isn't bad
<poningru> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<manduski> nephish, it's actually Xubuntu
<mad-sibyl> What could handle Ubuntu. Have you may have -- yes, I wouldn't cause me
<muhammad> ubotu: I have ubuntu 5.0
<DigeratiH> suite yourself pvl1
<nephish> cool, enable multiverse or the mediubuntu repositories and you will be good to go., xubuntu is fine
<Tar_Zxf> well, shoot, the AMD64 CD is working.  Suck on that 32-bit land!
<DigeratiH> I gave you a link that will have you up in 5 mins
<j85wilson> /jion #linux
<DigeratiH> with all extras
<manduski> nephish, what's mediubuntu
<ParaDoX> is there a RAR decompressor for ubuntu?
<pvl1> yeah i just got it through the add/remove thingy
<nephish> manduski, it's another software repository for ubuntu with multimedia codecs and software and such, lemme get the link
<pvl1> just searched up rar
<ParaDoX> k, thanks
<muhammad> how can I play MP3 on Ubuntu 5.0?
<pvl1> same way, therse applications towards it
<pvl1> just search up mp3 in the add/remove programs
<nephish> manduski, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Usrl> argh, my mac's Ethernet cable is plugged in, but it's not connected. Is there a way to turn it on manually?
<thedash> anybody know if it's possible to copy files from a remote machine while viewing said machine through vnc ?
<nephish> thedash, copy files to the machine you are on?
<mad-sibyl> cellofello, but i can you just for example) it is a non-free archive format created by bios drives with it will occasionally be people have ubuntu programs
<thedash> yes, from the machine I am vnc'ing to
<cellofellow> thedash: using a different program, it won't make any difference. VNC doesn't have file transfer features I think.
<thedash> k
<muhammad> up mp3 search not found
<cellofellow> thedash: an FTP-like system.
<sin2gen2> thedash:  nope
<pvl1> hey sing2gen2 did u say that deb files work in ubuntu?
<sin2gen2> thedash:  ssh them or samba, etc
<manduski> nephish, is it a different flavor like kubuntu and xubuntu, or just added packages for media codecs?
<nephish> thedash, i use sshfs to mount remote directories on my local machine,
<thedash> nephish :: yeh I would, but this machine is restricted solely to vnc
<manduski> ah, packages
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  there are .debs available for Feisty somewhere
<thedash> I think I can push something via ftp to another server where I can ssh it
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  but i use Edgy so i compiled Pidgin
<litral> why is the default owner of the lamp stack root dir /var/www root rather than www-data
<Gaming1> Is it possible to fully control any program using terminal, for eg vlc?
<nephish> manduski, yes, but if you just add the repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list you will have access to all of it in Xubuntu also , no reinstall required
<litral> Do i risk anything changing that ?
<hoss> any body knows how to install ubuntu on macbook
<nephish> thedash, can you install an ftp server on your machine that you are remoting from ? what are you using to remote in ? the ubuntu computer?
<Bobicu1> Hey all.. Quick que
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  Ubuntu is a Debian based distribution.  you add and remove things via apt.  the packages apt uses are .deb files
<Usrl> might as well try restarting it then...
<pvl1> oooooh
<Gaming1> How to see what all programs are installed on my PC using command?
<Bobicu1> Hey all...quick question.. Is there a way to make the hidden files in my home folder not show up when looking for a file in a program (like gimp or gaim)?
<nephish> thedash, which machine is running ubuntu?
<thedash> nephish :: it doesn't really matter now, but I am on an Ubuntu machine, VNC'ing to a Windows machine, which I will use IE to create a FTP-like environment which will allow me to send the files to a Debian server to which I can SSH to get the files on my Ubuntu machine
<thedash> nice little circle :P
<manduski> nephish, when i follow the shell commands on the website you pointed to, does that add the lines to the sources.list automatically, or do i have to do it manually after i input what they tell me?
<sin2gen2> Bobicu1:  i think the check box in the Nautilus preferences will disable that
<palintheus> Bobicu1: right-click uncheck 'show hidden files' in the open window
<Usrl> yay! my router's #2 light is on now
<hoss> Any body knows how to install Ubuntu on a MacBook
<sin2gen2> Bobicu1:  but you won't see them in icon or list views, either
<nephish> manduski, no, just follow the instructions on the website, it does it for you
<pvl1> hoss did u google it?
<Bobicu1> haha.. duh... Ok, I am an idot
<Usrl> hoss which macbook? if it's PPC, you'll have to use that version, intel should work on x86
<Bobicu1> thanks
<manduski> nephish, thanx for the knowledge! Good Stuff coming out
<hoss> it is the new Macbook
<hoss> i just bought it today
<manduski> nephish, will download now
<Bobicu1> another quick question... anyway to stop the help window from popping up when turning back on my touchpad?
<sin2gen2> hoss:  just use the i386 LiveCD
<hoss> have you done it
<sin2gen2> hoss:  nope.  only PPC stuff here
<sin2gen2> hoss:  but you have an Intel chip
<nephish> thedash, you could set up an ftp server on your home machine, then use network folder in windows, use vsftp will be good. or try dropboks http://www.dropboks.com/
<hoss> yes
<hoss> what about hardware compitablity
<thedash> nephish :: supposedly we will have NFS or something similar running on everything soon
<sin2gen2> hoss:  the LiveCD will tell you what is supported or not.  except for some stuff that may need to be compiled manually
<pvl1> windows has ftp preinstalled if ur using windows as 1 of the comp
<Usrl> YEAH! I SSHd to my mac D:
<Usrl> I feel so awesome D:
<nephish> thedash, nfs is great, i love it,
<hoss> sounds like a lots of work
<sin2gen2> hoss:  i would google around for configs for that model.  usually, since the hardware is so similar, it is easy to find the right config for your machine specifically
<manduski> nephish, how can i check if they installed fine?
<sin2gen2> hoss:  it is compared to installing OSX
<hoss> How?
<sin2gen2> hoss:  how what?
<nephish> manduski, go to add remove programs and look for mp3 ( or whatever codec you need )
<hoss> i am not a programmer
<mattg> alright, a fresh install of ubuntu x64!
<Bobicu1> another quick question... anyway to stop the help window from popping up when turning back on my touchpad?
<Usrl> Is there a command to shut off monitor, but not the PC? My mac is a CRT, so it uses a lot of power, but I still want to have it on
<nephish> manduski, or try to open the mp3 in your media player let us know what happens
<madman91> hey guys
<sin2gen2> hoss:  you don't need to be.  but you are going to have to work a little for Ubuntu on that machine
<habo> WHAT anti virus do i need for linux??
<Usrl> habo: none
<palintheus> habo: none
<nephish> thedash, don
<habo> thx
<mattg> aight, so how do i enable 1440x990 on my screen resolution?  maxes out at 1220 or whatever
<sin2gen2> habo:  clamav
<hoss> thanks
<pvl1> uhm how do i get "packages"?
<nephish> thedash, sorry, don;t know if windows handles nfs, havn't been on a windows computer in years
<manduski> nephish, but i've been able to play mp3's before
<habo> clamav??? for protecting windows files?
<DigeratiH> synaptic
<jbalint> Hi, how can i force e2fsck to be run at boot?
<DigeratiH> or apt-get
<sin2gen2> hoss:  if you stick the install CD in there, it will give you a good idea of what it would be like to have Ubuntu on the MacBook
<thedash> nephish :: the windows machine is just for torrents and such :P
<sin2gen2> habo:  it works in linux too
<thedash> because linux has no good torrent manager atm
<madman91> my dads ubuntu 7.04 fails to display the loading screen while booting up ubuntu.. the monitor says "unsupported mode" or something similar .. yet the ubuntu login screen pops up perfectly.. ideas?
<manduski> nephish, i forgot what i had installed that got me it, but i guess there are other codecs which are good to have for the future
<sin2gen2> DigeratiH:  either
<habo> ok thanx guys ill get back to you later .. cya all .. gnight
<nephish> manduski, what media player are you using? what error are you getting, do other sound files work ?
<binMonkey> what is the site to get a temp url where you can paste code and longer quotations?
<madman91> thedash: ?? rtorrent
<nephish> thedash, sounds like MS is replaceable :)
<sin2gen2> binMonkey:  pastebin?
<manduski> nephish, i use xmms usually
<manduski> nephis, i haven't gotten any errors yet
<binMonkey> sin2gen2: that's it!  thanks!!!
<nephish> manduski, ok, what happens when you try to open an mp3 ?
<thedash> nephish :: yeh, it's being replaced slowly but surely
<jbalint> how can i disable the GUI boot screen?
<bullgard4> Is there a DEB program package available for dBVisualizer?
<manduski> nephish, music
<manduski> lol
<pvl1> i tried to compile pidgin through the terminal nd it said You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<nephish> manduski, so everything is ok ?
<manduski> nephish, "take on me..."
<manduski> nephish, yep!
<nephish> manduski, he he
<nephish> great
<disinterested> ms except for buisness is a dying breed
<madman91> my dads ubuntu 7.04 fails to display the loading screen while booting up ubuntu.. the monitor says "unsupported mode" or something similar .. yet the ubuntu login screen pops up perfectly.. ideas?
<nephish> good on ya, thedash
<manduski> nephish, thanks
<nephish> np
<sin2gen2> madman91:  the splash resolution is probably incompatible with the monitor rates or vice versa...
<binMonkey> what log file will shows my shutdown messages?
<disinterested> i switched out a hp pavillion yesterday with ubuntu it had xp on it never been online
<madman91> sin2gen2: how would i go about checking that? / changing that?
<sin2gen2> madman91:  you don't see the Ubuntu logo until gdm starts (the login window) right?
<holotone> can someone tell me how to permanently block net access to a host domain name?
<madman91> sin2gen2: yes, and it is the default logo
<holotone> like, the equivilant of the hosts file in win*
<nephish> madman91, i have a computer at work that does the same thing, dell, with the i10 whatever graphics on board, never bothered me enough to fix it
<holotone> even something that would let me point the domain name to an ip that doesn't exist
<Usrl> How the hell do I close emacs?
<madman91> holotone: the hosts file?
<sin2gen2> madman91:  i think you need a vga=xxx line in your defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<madman91> holotone: /etc/hosts*
<nephish> holotone, you could use firestarter too, it's a gui firewall app
<binMonkey> Usrl: use vim.  lol.
<Usrl> binMonkey: I don't really give a shit about the editor wars, thanks, I just want to know how to close it.
<sin2gen2> madman91:  i have a 1400x something resolution and needed vga=791 to run the usplash
<jonathan_> hi
<Shadow6363> hmm, for some reason the terminal no longer opens, is their like a profile directory for it that i could delete or something?
<teKnofreak> Usrl, ctrl-x ctrl-c
<madman91> sin2gen2: how do i find the value i need for xxx ?
<Usrl> teKnofreak: thanks
<ks005> Hi all.. new ubuntu user here.. I was wondering, when I double click the titlebar and it scrolls up, is that a function of beryl or of linux?
<Shadow6363> im dual screening using xinerama and thought that was it, but terminal is the only program that will not start anymore
<teKnofreak> Usrl, :)
<sin2gen2> madman91:  what is the monitors resolution?
<madman91> 1024x768 @ sin2gen2  .. i  believe
<Usrl> ks005 that's your window manager
<madman91> ks005: #beryl for beryl help
<Usrl> ks005 if you're using GNOME, you should be able to change it in your settings, under title bar
<Usrl> ks005: same for KDE, really
<sin2gen2> madman91:  try vga=791 (http://www.mepis.org/node/2992)
<pvl1> is there a way to find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<nephish> ks005, could be either one, can change it in your window settings in gnome
<jellymaster> I could get my install CD to work on my laptop but not on my computer: the computer is an Asus A7V400MX with 752MB RAM and a Radeon 9250 graphics card
<ks005> wow.. nice chat room, thanks guys
<nephish> jellymaster, what is going wrong on install ?
<sin2gen2> madman91:  write vga=791 on the line that says # defoptions in menu.lst then run update-grub
<sin2gen2> madman91:  then reboot
<nephish> jellymaster, i have the same mb, different card though
<mosburn> jellymaster: to get the CD working on my laptop I have to add some packages before X works, might be something you have to look for
<madman91> sin2gen2: sweet, thanks
<sin2gen2> madman91:  but don't remove the # in menu.lst!
<jellymaster> it tried to load up the install it goes through all of the orange bars going up but then the screen goes black and nothing
<jellymaster> I can get the X on my laptop perfectly fine but now on my POS desktop
<madman91> sin2gen2: i'm not that noobish :) but thanks for the reminder
<sin2gen2> madman91:  ok :)
<nephish> jellymaster, have you tried with the onboard video ?
<pvl1> is there a quick way to find out what version of ubuntu i am running?
<nephish> you could adjust X window server later
<Jordan_U> pvl, lsb_release -a
<jellymaster> onboard video? you mean the one that came on the motherboard not my radeon?
<Usrl> Argh, I'm giving DeVeDe a second shot, and this thing is just slow as hell... it must've been running for three hours now, and it's only 30% ;.;
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  what does the install CD say?
<Usrl> jellymaster: yes.
<nephish> Jordan_U, what version of nautilus are you using?
<Jordan_U> nephish, Was that really directed at me?
<pvl1> dont even remember i know i ahve th latest 1 thought since the update thing says im updated
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  probably Feisty
<nephish> Jordan_u , yes
<Benderz> how do i set xchat to display a user list?
<Jordan_U> nephish, 2.18.1 Why?
<pvl1> yeah lsb_release -a worked says feisty
<Mijitosan> How can I set up a preferred wireless network
<nephish> Jordan_U, fiesty, ubuntu 7.04
<sin2gen2> pvl1:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it says gutsy, feisty, edgy, dapper...
<jellymaster> I don't think I'm actually using my Radeon right now I gotta have it checked because it says it recognises it but when I installed the drivers given with it(just set up the RAM card yesterday)it was saying that there was a problem then I installed ATI catalyst from their website no more of that error but the Radeons video port doesn't seem to want to run it
<ks005> wow.. my window manager just switched to metacity... someone in here is hacking me?
<Jordan_U> nephish, I don't understand, I know what version of Ubuntu I am running.
<teenbeat2007> mrning
<pvl1> jordan the version was for me
<teenbeat2007> someone already tested gutsy
<pvl1> oh? nvm
<nephish> Jordan_U, sorry, i was directing that to the wrong guy, my bad..
<nephish> that was for pvl1
<Jordan_U> nephish, Np :)
<ks005> what kind of linux software is there for monitoring if someone is hacking me?
<nephish> pvl1, yes the cat /etc/apt/sources.list will tell you
<pvl1> well i got it through the terminal already so its k, but thank you anyway
<mad-sibyl> does the heck do you won't get the questioner (JesseW) is just need an FTP-like system.
<yookoala> Hello
<banyunet> HI
<ks005> windows rules
<Jordan_U> !hi | yookoala
<ubotu> yookoala: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dissection> lol
<ks005> haaaaaaaaa just kidding
<nephish> jellymaster, did you try to load ubuntu with the onboard video ?
<yookoala> Hello all! :)
<yookoala> Does anybody here used Ezmlm before?
<jellymaster> yes
<jagad7> heloo
<nephish> jellymaster, no good?
<jellymaster> nope
<Mijitosan> How can I set up a preferred wireless network? Whenever I start my laptop it auto-connects to my neighbors unsecured network instead of mine...
<mad-sibyl> ok
<Jordan_U> jellymaster, What onboard video chipset ?
<pvl1> couple hours ago my comp froze nd i had to reset. is that possible of too many progams running?
<jellymaster> I'm not sure lemme check
<Usrl> afk
<ks005> Miji, RFTM
<nephish> pvl1, old computer ?
<pvl1> sorta
<ks005> RTFM, rather
<jellymaster> Via/S3G UniCHROME IGP
<ks005> haaaaaa kidding
<pvl1> its got 2 1ghz cards nd like 512 mb ram i think
<Jordan_U> pvl, The OS shouldn't freeze with to many applications open unless you don't have any swap, more likely driver issues
<pvl1> but it is old. it was running fine for the past 2 days nd then froze up
<ks005> Miji.. Im a newb, couldnt tell ya man
<nephish> pvl1, my computer does that if it gets too hot, check your airflow
<pvl1> well i reset it nd have been running since, nd its goin fine now
<nephish> pvl1, RAM doesn't like heat, not too much anyway, chip can revolt on you too
<pvl1> ill checkanyway
<Jordan_U> Mijitosan, You can set up the connection in System -> Administration -> Networking
<Mijitosan> ks005: lol
<Jordan_U> Mijitosan, But then it won't roam at all, it will only connect to the one wireless network you set up
<pvl1> airflow seems fine, meh works now its all good
<Mijitosan> Jordan: so there's no way to do it so that it roams but chooses preferred networks?
<nephish> pvl1, cool enough, he he get it?
<pvl1> lol
<Jordan_U> Mijitosan, I am sure this is a way, but I don't know it :)
<Mijitosan> k, thanks anyway
<KleRo1> hello, i'm trying to install a soft but it gives me this error:  ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock'    <--- does anyone knows what the problem is?
<nephish> KleRo1, what are you trying to install,
<nephish> ?
<KleRo1> nephish:  poker-web
<nephish> KleRo1, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<KleRo1> oh, thats what i needed? i've installed mysql server ^^"
<ks005> what does sudo mean?? I keep thinking.... su su sudio.. oh oh
<threethirty> ! sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KleRo1> i think it means super user do
<mad-sibyl> in apt (synaptic, etc) and open it locally, then (for me, im updated iceweasel
<nephish> KleRo1, how are you installing ?
<KleRo1> nephish:  with the synaptic package thingy
<nephish> KleRo1, gives you admin privleges
<jellymaster> I'm trying to look for more driver updates for my Radeon maybe I need to update the drivers I think
<KleRo1> nephish: is that a question?
<apache2> what is the proper channel for Gusty?
<benanz2> ubuntu+1
<Mijitosan> Is there a specific Ubuntu wireless channel anywhere?
<palintheus> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cyrenity> hi all
<apache2> thanks, appreciated
<nephish> KleRo1, no, um sorry, got a little lost here
<cyrenity> am getting this error while trying to get ip from dhcp
<KleRo1> oh ok np nephish
<ks005> Miji... did you check out your network settings?
<cyrenity> ug 13 10:20:10 localhost dhcpd: DHCPRELEASE of 0.0.0.0 from 00:01:03:05:bf:b6 via eth1 (not found)
<ks005> Im looking at mine and I can see my connection listed, cant you see your wireless listed?
<Mijitosan> ks005: yeah the connection pops up fine in the icon/system tray thing, its just that it always autoconnects to my neighbors unsecured network instead of mine
<ks005> Cant you configure the connection in the settings so it always connects to yours?
<benanz2> open gconf-editor and go to system->networking->networks->wireless and delete the entry for your neighbor's network
<pvl1> some explain to me what amd 64 and i386 means?
<mad-sibyl> JesseW: scp or feisty
<KleRo1> nephish:  i get another error now.. its this one: ERROR 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'root'#'localhost' (using password: YES)
<threethirty> cyrenity, I have no idea whatto do if no one else speaks up you might want to post on ubuntuforums.org
<nephish> pvl1, 64 is for 64 bit processors, i386 runs about any pc
<Jj> hello
<ks005> ben, how did that get there in the first place? wont it get recreated at boot or something?
<threethirty> hi Jj
<Jj> is anyone using emu10k1 +ekiga or skype?
<evri2> guys since bcm-fwcutter doesn't work can i just put that bcm43xx.*.fw files into lib/firmware/mykernel ?Wl it work?
<nephish> KleRo1, you need to set the mysql root password.
<pvl1> uhm k
<Jj> i can't get the mic to work :-\
<KleRo1> nephish: oh, how do i do that?
<threethirty> Jj, I use skype
<Mijitosan> benanz2: it won't reappear when I restart my laptop and/or bring it back in range?
<benanz2> no
<threethirty> Jj, do you have the correct mic chose in the preferences
<nephish> KleRo1, i think, in a terminal, type mysqladmin -u root -p somepassword
<ks005> it must get there during the os install
<Jj> I've set my "mic" device to record on aumix
<nephish> KleRo1, lemme check on that
<KleRo1> oh okay nephish
<Jj> and it shows "capture" in alsamixer
<Mijitosan> benanz2: so it'll just automatically ignore any network with that name?
<benanz2> You'll still see your neighbor's network in the list, it just won't connect to it automatically
<Jj> I can listen to what i say on the speakers... but ekiga nor skype will
<benanz2> right
<ks005> huh
<ks005> if u delete it, its not there to ignore..
<Mijitosan> benanz2: thats perfect, as long as I can still get on his network when I need to
<nephish> KleRo1, yeah, mysqladmin -u root password YourPassWord
<ks005> lol
<KleRo1> Jj: i had the same problem, i just maxed the volume of the mics, plus set as capture mic and as capture1 front mic
<koko> can someone give me a namserver please
<Jordan_U_> Mijitosan, I am still looking for how to remove a network, and this may not be the "official" way of doing this anyway, but I have found folders for known wireless networks in gconf-editor
<KleRo1> thanks nephish
<koko> mine disapeared from resolv.conf
<nephish> KleRo1, np, keep us up
<pvl1> thank god for google. didnt need to complie anything, some ppl already made a version pf pidgin with plugins for feisty
<Jordan_U_> koko, 208.67.222.222
<koko> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U_> koko, Np, it's opendns btw
<ks005> Any hot girls in here??
<threethirty> Jj, let me look at my settings real quick
<ks005> lol..
<nephish> pvl1, always look for the package first, try getdeb.net, always easier to find a package than anything else
<Jordan_U_> !offtopic | ks005
<ubotu> ks005: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KleRo1> nephish: mmm weirdly enough i get the same error
<Jj> KleRo1: what sound card do you have?
<nephish> pvl1, especially for ubuntu, very popular distro.
<pvl1> aye ty
<KleRo1> Jj:  i have realtek but for skype i just use the hda intel thing
<pvl1> im really happy with linux. like everytime i have a problem with windows i have to spend like a week dealing wtih it. linux just either doesnt have problems or has smart ppl in the irc
<ks005> later guys ima go to *beryl
<awesome> Hi there people..
<Mijitosan> Ok, now how do I open gconf-editor lol
<ks005> #beryl
<Jordan_U_> Mijitosan, alt+f2 for a run dialog or from the terminal
<nephish> pvl1, well, on behalf of all of us, thanks, and welcome to open source !
<pvl1> ty!
<Mijitosan> Jordan: ahhh thank you so much
<KleRo1> sigh, why is it so hard to install a game :s
<awesome> I happen to agree there pvl
<pvl1> not to mention its free
<pvl1> im a huge fan of irony
<awesome> I for the life of me, cannot get Company of Hero's Going..
<awesome> Using cedega...
<Jordan_U_> Mijitosan, That may not solve your problem though, I was just poking around and found it :)
<threethirty> Jj, I'm not gonna be much help, i have somehow screwed up my install of skype, hopefully someone else can help
<Jj> threethirty: is there a way to know where is skype listening from?
<Jordan_U_> awesome, Tried wine?
<Jj> threethirty: no problema, thanks anyway :)
<garryFre> I got wow running under wine in Ubuntu. It seems to be faster.
<KleRo1> Jj: do alsamixer in the terminal and by browsing with tab check that the Capture menu has all the microphone settings not muted
<Wolfwalker>  How do you get a boot floppy for Ubuntu that will direct the computer to boot from the image cd in an external cd rom?
<Ninja> Should I put swap on software RAID?
<Mijitosan> Jordan: benanz had similar advice so I'm gonna try it. It won't let me delete/modify anything in gconf-editor though...
<awesome> Jordan, wine installs it, but doesn't run it, cedega half runs it..  but i cannot get it to work in the settings suggested..
<Infected_PC> ... when your bios is loading just go to bootoption and tell it to boot from cd/dvd
<nephish> Wolfwalker, cant you do that from the cmos setup screen ?
<Wolfwalker>  The what?
<garryFre> waht is it that wat is?
<garryFre> er what.
<Wolfwalker>  Okay......... this is an old computer, pre-usb boot BIOS
<Wolfwalker>  I need a floppy that will boot and redirect the computer to boot from the USB cd-rom
<nephish> Wolfwalker, when you boot the computer it says <hit del to enter setup> or maybe F1 or something, you can usually set the boot order
<nephish> Wolfwalker, oh, sorry, misunderstood
<nephish> idk
<garryFre> google grub linux and you get a lot of pages showing you how to make a boot floppy, but floppy quality is so terrible they are like IOU's written on ice cubes.
<phu1> lol
<Wolfwalker>  Dare I hope there are any premade?
<Wolfwalker>  I woudn't know how to make one if you spelled it out for me
<Jordan_U_> Mijitosan, gconf-editor preferences are stored in folders in your home folder in .gconf , you might try just navigating to the folder with your friends network and delete it
<bill_k> What is LVM (partitioning option for alternate install cd?)
<awesome> Jordan_U, Do you know how to mount an mdf file?
<sirjoshimus> would any of you recommend using the envy program to update riva tnt2 drivers?
<sparr> synaptic?
<sirjoshimus> legacy drivers
<Jordan_U_> awesome, I think there are tools to convert them to iso's
<anandanbu> How do add pidgin in the top panel of Xubuntu
<sirjoshimus> right click, add item
<sirjoshimus> find pidgin
<awesome> Jordan_U, Would you know what the tool is called?
<sirjoshimus> click add
<garryFre> what sirjoshimus said.
<pvl1> oooo yay irc colors!
<phu1> yup
<inventorgp> drag and drop it from the menu anandanbu
<anandanbu> inventorgp: it is not possible
<mattg> got an issue here.  i have SDB1 formatted FAT32.  how do i mount it?
<inventorgp> anandanbu: works for me
<inventorgp> but I'm using Ubuntu not Xubuntu
<Infected_PC> right click mount drive :->
<anandanbu> inventorgp: im speaking about the xubuntu
<garryFre> I think it works for both
<inventorgp> rifgth click on pigin, then add to panel
<philthy> Why are windows popping up beneath windows I already have (Focus & Raise w/ Beryl problem?)
<mattg> infected_pc doesn't allow me to mount it, and the info says it's not mounted
<inventorgp> anandanbu: right click on pigin, then add to panel
<sirjoshimus> yeah, that would work too
<Mijitosan> Jordan_U_: Sorry, how do I get to .gconf folder? Didn't see it as a folder in either home or filesystem
<sirjoshimus> how did you install pidgin?
<sirjoshimus> i havent been able to find a .deb anywhere
<garryFre> choose view/show hidden files
<philthy> sirjoshimus, just compile it
<anandanbu> inventorgp: that doen't work in xubuntu
<awesome> Mijitosan, View, Show hidden files..
<Mijitosan> thanks guys
<inventorgp> sirjoshimus: uninstall gaim and ubuntu-desktop and then install pidgin
<philthy> Or just press ctrl + h
<sirjoshimus> oh, you uninstall gaim first?
<sirjoshimus> last time i tried to compile it, i neglected to do that
<Jordan_U> awesome, apt-cache search mdf
<inventorgp> anandanbu: right click on the panel and click on add to menu...
<awesome> Does anyone know of a converter of image files to .iso?
<inventorgp> sirjoshimus: yes unistall gaim
<philthy> awesome, .iso's are image files?
<awesome> oh, hey jordan_U
<mattg> yes, philthy
<awesome> yes
<Jordan_U> awesome, Having wireless issues, got disconnected :)
<DerangedDingo> Anyone know how I can check my gtk2 version?
<awesome> jordan_U - thats the command?
<mattg> you can see what they have with magiciso (windows software)
<inventorgp> sirjoshimus: and gaim will ask to uninstall ubuntu-desktop... and uninstall that
<philthy> awesome, so why would you convert somethign to itself? unless you mean a different type of image
<anandanbu> inventorgp: there is no option to add pidgin directly i have added a launcher then how to do
<Mijitosan> Jordan et al: ok I'm gonna leave it at that and get some sleep, hopefully it works. Thanks for all the help everyone.
<Jordan_U> awesome, That will search for packages with the keyword "mdf"
<sirjoshimus> wont that then mess up gnome?
<DerangedDingo> oh wait
<awesome> philty - well, an image file, comes it different formats.. And i need to convert it to an iso, so i can mount it :)
<inventorgp> anandanbu: then click on the apllication launcher button in add to panel
<nephish> any you guys in a place to check out the parsieds ? i just saw three shooting stars
<inventorgp> sirjoshimus: no, its not the desktop, just a package....
<philthy> Why are windows popping up beneath windows I already have (Focus & Raise w/ Beryl problem?)
<sirjoshimus> yes, im still somewhat new
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | sirjoshimus
<ubotu> sirjoshimus: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<sirjoshimus> heh, but thanks
<scipio> awesome, check this: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Infected_PC> mattg, your drive that you are trying to mount could be an LVM file, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=527940
<sirjoshimus> i dont have time right now, but tomorrow sometime ill get it up
<anandanbu> inventorgp: thanks for you help
<inventorgp> : no probs
<IPGHOST> hi
<inventorgp> anandanbu: no probs
<philthy> is it safe to get rid of ubuntu-desktop?
<inventorgp> hi
<IPGHOST> when ever i open network administration it stuck down :(
<garryFre> I dunno, but I got same issue with beryl, I think its a bug with beryl
<awesome> jordan_U, cheers mate..
<inventorgp> plilthy: yes
<philthy> if you want to continue using gnome?
<IPGHOST> im using feisty
<awesome> scipio:  - thanks, I'll have a look
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know how to safely defrag EXT3?   Does EXT3 ever need to be defragged?
<inventorgp> !ubuntu-desktop | philthy
<ubotu> philthy: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<DerangedDingo> CheeseGardener: I remember reading a long post on LinuxQUestions that said it didn't need defragging
<scipio> CheeseGardener, almost never
<philthy> inventorgp, thanks. so it's main purpose is just to make sure everything is okay?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, but for whatever reason, assuming I needed to, how do I do it?
<phu1> CheeseGardener: no ext3 does not need to be defrag'd
<inventorgp> philthy: yeah kind of
<Jordan_U> awesome, cheers
<CheeseGardener> can I do it folder by folder erasing it and rewriting it?
<CheeseGardener> or just overwriting?
<mattg> what's the command to give me root permissions?
<phu1> mattg: sudo
<mythrage> mattg: sudo
<Frogzoo> !sudo | mattg
<ubotu> mattg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<philthy> that's cute
<mattg> thanks ubotu
<phu1> lo
<inventorgp> philthy: its fine to unistall it cause of the apps with check if ubuntu is okay with the app
<philthy> inventorgp, ty
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, There are defrag utilities though they are hardly ever needed and you need to be careful with them as they may move the kernel for instance so that grub won't be able to find it
<inventorgp> mattg: sudo and sudo -i
<inventorgp> philthy: no probs
<skinnypuppy1334> Where does Samba resolve Lan computer name to IP? I can see my XP laptop on the network, but simply clicking on it gives an error folder contents can't be displayed. However if i smb://IPOFLAPTOP I can see its shares and browse them... Ideas?
<mythrage> CheeseGardener: ext3 don't need to be defragmented
<CheeseGardener> Jordan_U, so I should wait until a better utility comes out?  and I'm defragging a external hard drive, in the future.
<awesome> Whats version of this http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2545&release_id=3870 Would i get for fiesty Ubuntu?
<phu1> skinnypuppy1334: good question
<philthy> mdf2iso_0.3.0-2_i386.deb
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, It is not that the utility isn't good, it's just that you need to re-install the bootloader if it contains a bootable kernel
<Lunis> I have two monitors on a video card set up as two seperate X screens (NOT twinview). If Screen0 has an application running that is locking the cursor to it (a fullscreen opengl app, for instance) can I force the cursor to Screen1 to do things, then force it back to Screen0 without having to minimize?
<skinnypuppy1334> Seems to be a common prob with the default samba setting in fiesty
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, The program is called defrag, but...
<Jordan_U> !defrag | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<CheeseGardener> Jordan_U and how do I resintall the boot loader?  does GRUB come on a bootable CD like a live CD?
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Yes, and now that I think of it it may not apply to grub but only to lilo, I am not sure
<bullgard4> Is there a DEB program package available for dBVisualizer?
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Why do you want to defrag though?
<mythrage> CheeseGardener: why u need to defrag ur harddisk?
<CheeseGardener> I don't "need" to I'm just curious how to do it, and how to reinstall grub (if I need to)
<Jordan_U> !grub > CheeseGardener
<awesome> philthy:  Thanks mate.. True Champion..
<DerangedDingo> Does anyone know how I can can check my GTK2 version? I looked up the packages in Synaptic but I'm confused. Is there any way in the terminal?
<CheeseGardener> thanks Jordan_U
<mythrage> to reinstall grub, i say it just using the live cd and chroot i think
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, np
<CheeseGardener> I'll take a look at it and see if that answers my question.  I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.  I was just curious.  Cya
<CheeseGardener> l8er
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here tried to make a virtual machine with osx86?
<balbir> how to add printer in gnome?
<Infected_PC> can anyone help me install compiz-fusion?
<Jordan_U> skinnypuppy1334, This is not the place to ask about illegal activities or OSx
<Infected_PC> no one is talking in the ubuntu-effects room
<DerangedDingo> balbir: System > Administration > Printing
<DFM> I will take this to off topic if need to, however can anyone help with a Dell Dimension 2400 locked bios? Pulling the battery and shorting the clear cmos pins resets everything to defaults but when you enter bios it still ask's for a password to make any changes. I have added a hard drive and am going to load Ubuntubu the slave connection of the secondary IDE is turned off????
<mythrage> Infected_PC: u can join the #compiz-fusion
<DFM> I am checking the web but wanted to ask here as well.
<phu1> Infected_PC: there are some really good howto's in the forums
<mythrage> Infected_PC: i think there is a repo create by the tr3vin0
<Infected_PC> reada the forums
<pvl1> well pvl has to be off... thanks everyone for ur help!
<eboyjr> When I try to play a song (mp3) in rhythmbox, it freezes and I have to force quit it. I have the Gstreamer thing installed, but I don't know what the problem is. What can I do to fix this?
<Jordan_U> DFM, Some BIOS's ( most unfortunately ) have backdoor passwords, look up your BIOS model to check
<philthy> eboyjr, get songbird. =P
<mythrage> eboyjr: install xmms... it's roxx
<balbir> DerangedDingo: it's not there?
<balbir> unable to find printer option over there
<Ahadiel> eboyjr, Amarok ftw
<DerangedDingo> balbir: You have to add it
<n3kl> mythrage: used amarok?
<DFM> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> DFM, np
<mythrage> n3kl: amarok is just fine too but xmms is roxx
<balbir> DerangedDingo: like apt-get?
<philthy> setting up codecs for amarok is kind of tough for gnome though isnt it?
<DFM> Checking the boards now and am seeing a lot of posts about this but no solutions.
<eboyjr> philthy, mythrage, songbird or xmms or amarok
<DerangedDingo> balbir: Open System > Administration > Printing, right click "New Printer" click, "Add", and add your printer
<Ahadiel> philthy, How so?
<mythrage> eboyjr: i suggest xmms
<n3kl> mythrage: verynice winamp replacement
<philthy> Ahadiel, I don't know, it just didn't work for me. :P I couldn't play any music
<DerangedDingo> speaking of music, does anyone here use the Gimmix MPD client?
<Ahadiel> philthy, Yeah, it all worked for me after I did apt-get
<eboyjr> mythrage, is the package "xmms"?
<mythrage> n3kl: yea but of course it is not winamp
<balbir> DerangedDingo: no no, I am not able to get printer at System -> Administration ->   [sorry I had to elabotate it] 
<philthy> what did you apt-get?
<mythrage> eboyjr: yea... just type sudo apt-get install xmms
<Ahadiel> Hrm, maybe I did install another package for the codecs
<Ahadiel> sec
<DerangedDingo> balbir: There's no "Printing" option in the System > Administration menu?
<philthy> Ahadiel, thanks, I appreciate it
<eboyjr> mythrage, thx
<DerangedDingo> balbir: in between Network Tools and Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Ahadiel> philthy, try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Ahadiel> Amarok uses xine
<n3kl> mosburn: ps, svn is awesome!
<n3kl> Ahadiel: anything else that it can use?
<Ahadiel> n3kl, Not sure
<sauvin> n3kl, does it have to be amarok?
<balbir> DerangedDingo: right, not able to get that, that's why I am surprized, can't we have some command to add
<mosburn> n3kl: I knew you would become addicted
<randoman> yo! anyone know a good linux benchmarking program? 3dmark pcmark .. ?
<philthy> y
<n3kl> Why in the hell does gentoo use sudo for everything?  Really, why don't you all just sudo su and be done with all this sudo crap
<philthy> wrong window :P
<mythrage> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy/index.html <-- for those who searching how to install compiz-fusion
<n3kl> ubuntu
<n3kl> missssspoke
<Ahadiel> it's easier telling someone to use sudo, than saying, "Run this as root"
<mosburn> n3kl: they spent to much time with apple me thinks
<mythrage> hahaha... because the actual command is "sudo"
<awesome> Where does xchat keep its logs?
<philthy> Ahadiel, thank you<3
<Ahadiel> philthy, Did it work?
<philthy> Ahadiel, yup. thanks
<Ahadiel> :) np
<mythrage> i try using the xgl but it slowing my computer... is it because of my graphic card
<phun1> mythrage: most likely
<andrew_> Is there any way to actually run TV out on an ATI card w/o fglrx?  Or should I just by an nVidia card and be done with it?
<andrew_> mythrage:  ATI much?
<philthy> Maybe someone can help me with this issue. When I open new windows, they don't get focus automatically (as they should) I'm using beryl and I have all the "Focus & Raise" options enabled Under General Settings
<mythrage> andrew_: i'm using intel 855
<eboyjr> mythrage, i tried to play the mp3 on xmms and it also froze. I think it has something to do with Gstremer
<andrew_> mythrage:  That might be it too then.  You should probably get an nVidia card.
<philthy> Nvm, I may have solved it. I set the delay to 0. So it just never happened, it didn't do it immediately as I planned.
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm attempting to install xpertmud from SVN, but it doesn't have the typical ./configure file to use.
<mythrage> andrew_: i can't change it because i'm using laptop
<phun1> andrew_: as far as the fglrx drivers go, they work alright, why would you not want to use them?
<Jordan_U> mythrage, Both XGL and fglrx are inefficient and somewhat hacks, so using both isn't going to work out well :)
<awesome> philthy:  Man, could you resend that link from before? :( Sorry to be a pain..
<mythrage> eboyjr: i think u should open Applications --> Add/Remove
<andrew_> phun1:  I'm on a 9200.  And they don't work too well in that case.
<Jordan_U> kkerwin, Some things just come with a make file
<andrew_> phun1:  Not to mention the fglrx drivers are so bad that Xorg on a 9200 goes 15x faster than fglrx on a 9800.
<Jordan_U> kkerwin, Does it have a README ?
<kkerwin> Jordan_U: Just has a makefile.am
<mythrage> eboyjr: go to other and install ubuntu restricted extras
<philthy> awesome, you're so lucky it's still in my chat window. :P
<philthy> awesome,  http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2545&release_id=3870
<pawan> hi
<awesome> philthy:  <3
<mythrage> Jordan_U: i just enable the xgl so far...
<kkerwin> Jordan_U: README says, quote, "Install like any other KDE 2 program".
<mythrage> Jordan_U: don't even know about fglrx
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kkerwin> Jordan_U: I can only assume they mean ./configure && make && make install.
<ks005> ubotu, hi
<Jordan_U> mythrage, fglrx is ATI's proprietary driver that gets installed with restrcted driver manager
<kkerwin> Jordan_U: The main directory has a Makefile.am and a configure.in.in, but that is all.
<philthy> Can I add some parameters to the pidgin link to change its default location and size?
<andrew_> phun1:  correction, the statistic was that a 7500 goes 15x faster than an X1400.  Which is even worse.
<kkerwin> ks005: ubotu is a bot, in case you weren't aware ...
<mythrage> Jordan_U: i'm not using ATI graphic card... i'm using intel 855
<pawan> hello
<ks005> oh yea.. I was trying to make it speak
<ion> my computer is really hot, can that cause instability
<ion> my pc crashed recently
<ks005> I said hot girls and it spoke to me
<kkerwin> ks005: Ok. Just wanted to make sure that you weren't waiting for a response ... ;-D
<ion> its 90 degrees in my apt, im living in phoenix arizona
<mythrage> ks005: it's like forever to make it speak
<ks005> :)
<andrew_> phun1:  Hopefully this should explain my lack of support for fglrx.
<sauvin> It's closer to 100 in my apartment in Chicago.
<Jordan_U> awesome, mdf2iso is available through apt-get / synaptic
<floppyears> hi, I'm getting a new machine in a couple of days and I will install ubuntu
<floppyears> I've been thinking about using lvm, how reliable is it ?
<ks005> cool
<kkerwin> Jordan_U: I can't run ./configure, or make.
<floppyears> what happens if I lose power or something like that ?
<mythrage> Jordan_U: another one is nrg2iso
<floppyears> will my lvm volumes get corrupted or something ?
<pawan> is there a ubuntu server
<philthy> floppyears, you die, that's what happens. :P
<floppyears> how reliable is lvm compared to a regular partition ?
<mythrage> pawan: yea open ubuntu.com
<floppyears> philthy: how ?
<ks005> I solved my title bar problem
<ks005> I cant believe how cool beryl is
<mythrage> ks005:compiz is more stable
<philthy> floppyears, I'm just messing around with you. As far as I know, it's no different than windows or osx
<awesome> Jordan_U: Yes, thanks. I know that, Just trying to figure out how to use it.
<ks005> compiz doesnt work on my system
<Jordan_U> ks005, Compiz Fusion is even better ( but it's not finished yet )
<floppyears> philthy: cool, thanks
<h1st0> ks005: wait till you see compizfision then.
<pawan> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<floppyears> does anybody use lvm here ?
<ks005> it does but all my window borders are missing, so I use beryl
<h1st0> pawan: go to ubuntu.com and download the server version.
<h1st0> pawan: its right on the download page.
<DerangedDingo> ks005: all you'd need to do is specify gtk-window-decorator for compiz in gconf-editor, or just run compiz --replace in the terminal
<Jordan_U> awesome, "mdf2iso /path/to/mdf /path/where/you/want/the/iso"
<mythrage> ks005: compiz roxx
<ks005> Yup, tried compiz --replace didnt work
<philthy> Can I add some parameters to the pidgin link to change its default location and size?
<mythrage> nrg2iso /path/to/nrg /path/to/iso
<noodles12> why doesnt' vlc player play videos over the network? but it will if i copy them over to my computer?
<mythrage> ks005: sudo compiz --replace
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Ahh, it's terminal based..  Thanks Mate.
<phun1> I have installed both beryl and compiz, currently am running beryl, should I use compiz instead of beryl? I really haven't had too (yes some) many crashes
<Jordan_U> awesome, np :)
<mythrage> phun1: stick with the compiz because it's more stable...
<mythrage> phun1: remove beryl
<ks005> yup, still doesnt work, all my window borders are missing..
<mythrage> ks005: how about metacity... do u install it?
<ks005> maybe my theme doesnt work with compiz
<mythrage> ks005: what theme do u use?
<ks005> uh..
<ks005> leme check
<ks005> scaled_black_mod
<awesome> Jordan_U:  mdf2iso /home/awesome/Desktop/Game Istalls/Supreme Command.mdf /home/awesome/Desktop/Game Istalls/filename.iso?
<Ashfire908> !Compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mythrage> ks005: install gnome-compiz-preferences
<awesome> Jordan_U:  mdf2iso [--cue|--toc|--help]  <sourcefile> [destfile] 
<awesome>  - Heheh, Found this..
<ks005> sudo apt-get?
<mythrage> ks005: yea...
<Jordan_U> awesome, You need to escape the spaces in the file name with a \ like "/home/awesome/Desktop/Game\ Istalls/Supreme\ Command.mdf" or as a trick type "/home/awesome/Desktop/Game" then hit tab
<mattg> i got it mounted
<ks005> Reading state information... Done
<ks005> E: Couldn't find package gnome-compiz-preferences
<phun1> what is the compiz config?
<Jordan_U> msg ubotu info gnome-compiz-preferences
<Jordan_U> :)
<Jordan_U> oops
<mythrage> !gnome-compiz-preference
<mythrage> not working
<phun1> okie doke
<phun1> got the point
<mattg> hey i need to know where to get a driver.  nVidia GeForce Go 7600
<Jordan_U> ks005, Are you looking for gnome-compiz-manager possibly?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  *cries* Cannot find filename? but ... its.... right..... there! , haha..
<Jordan_U> awesome, Did you try the tab completion trick ?
<mythrage> ks005: yea... my fault.... it is gnome-compiz-manager
<ks005> I dont know what Im doing Jordan
<mythrage> ks005: another way is to run synaptic and search for compiz...
<Jordan_U> ks005, What are you trying to accomplish?
<mythrage> ks005: install everything
<awesome> Jordan_U:  ome/awesome/Desktop/Game\ Istalls/Supreme\ Command.mdf Right? Thats the source..
<awesome> Hmm, typo..
<garryFre> I remember being on a network of work stations at college all connected to a server, I got "Cannot find file" and I did a dir on the monitor next to me, and grabbed my monitor and said "There's the file right there! now go find it!" and everyone around about fell out of their seats laughing.
<philthy> When I have a program open that opens another window, it doesn't appear until I click the main app again.
<philthy> Any ideas how to fix that?
<ks005> Im using beryl but I want to get compiz working
<ks005> It sorta works but all my window borders are always missing
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Might update this version..  looking at the help is doesn't convert it to iso..  just dat and cue..
<Jordan_U> awesome, You can also cheat and drag files into the terminal :)
<mythrage> ks005: if u're using either beryl or compiz, you can't watch movie
<Jordan_U> awesome, I think you misread, it is called mdf2iso after all :)
<garryFre> Its a wierd felling to get a message from xyz.exe saying "Can't find xyz.exe" :)
<mythrage> ks005: only compiz fusion got movie plugin that enable u to watch movie
<CaptainDave> hey dudes, total newb on irc. Can I switch servers using a command or do I have to use preferences?
<MSIGuy> What can I use to unrar a split archive?
<saxin> CaptainDave: client?
<CaptainDave> xchat-gnome
<mythrage> CaptainDave: /server <new server>
<ks005> Ok, I ran sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager, do I need to re login?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Yes mdf file to iso, right?
<Jordan_U> awesome, Ahh, I see. I think that it just doesn't have a --iso option because that is the default, though that is a little misleading
<awesome> Jordan_U: mdf2iso '/home/awesome/Desktop/Game\ Istalls/Supreme\ Command.mdf' /home/awesome/Desktop
<CaptainDave> thank you very much
<philthy> When I have a program open that opens another window, it doesn't appear until I click the main app again, any ideas on how to fix this? (sorry for spam)
<mythrage> ks005: no just disable the beryl and enable the compiz
<awesome> Jordan_U:  - Yes it is..
<mythrage> philthy: ur word need to be explain more
<MSIGuy> unrar e filename?
<philthy> Yeah, it is hard to explain.
<ks005> myth, still missing my window borders
<mythrage> philthy: what program, which ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> awesome, Try dragging the file into the terminal instead of typing the path, just to make sure you have it right
<ks005> my titlebar is gone, I can select any windows
<ks005> all titlebars are missing when I switch to compiz window manager
<mythrage> ks005: i don't know what to say
<philthy> For example, in Synaptic, when I press Ctrl + F to search, the task on the taskbar does its flashing thing, and the find window only appears once I click that or the main synaptic window.
<sSiroSoriSs> try changing the 'rendering' setting ks005
<jherrera> video[1106:3343 @ VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge] 
<mythrage> philthy: r u using compiz/beryl?
<philthy> Feisty w/ gnome
<philthy> yeah
<jherrera> is this card being supported soon?: video[1106:3343 @ VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge] 
<philthy> beryl.
<awesome> Jordan_U: ok..
<mythrage> philthy: check the beryl setting
<mrk> If someone could please help me with this, I've just installed Ubuntu desktop edition, then I installed Nvidia latest drivers from their website, now after I rebooted it says "Failed to load Xserver", and the reason has something to do with "Nvidia module", I get a blue screen then it takes me back to the console mode, please any ideas?
<sSiroSoriSs> >X<
<Jordan_U> mrk, Have you had a kernel update recently? And did restricted manager not work for your card?
<faileas> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Rabbitbunny> Install is telling me I have a scsi drive, this is news. Why isn't it realizing it's IDE?
<kimmey2k3> mrk. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bakxxxx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philthy> mythrage, I have All three boxes checked under "Focus & Raise" with a delay of 1
<slackorama> How do I install the emacs info file?
<mrk> Jordan_U I just installed ubuntu for the first time I don't think so then, I am pretty new to linux but damn I need help now :{ don't want to format again
<mrk> I have Nvidia GTS 8800 card.
<mythrage> philthy: disable the focus&raise and try again
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Tried that, i renamed the folders so there were no spaces..
<Jordan_U> mrk, Installing from nvidia.com is the hardest and least supported way, there is a built in tool in Ubuntu to do it for you correctly
<MSIGuy> What's the command for unraring a file that's a multipart file?
<MSIGuy> unrar -ex filename.part1.rar?
<mrk> Jordan_U how do I get myself back to the GUI at least?
<awesome> Jordan_U: mdf2iso '/home/awesome/Desktop/Game_Installs/SupremeCommand.mdf' '/home/awesome/Desktop/Game_Installs/SupremeCommand.iso'
<eboyjr> More people on #ubuntu channel than ##windows
<philthy> mythrage, I can't. It's a category of General Options. Disabling all of them would make me do things like scroll to give focus.
<Usrl> eboyjr: Well linux has more of a community...
<Usrl> eboyjr: Windows just has customers.
* pauldy rolls over
<ks005> Its probably hardware specific problem.. its cool I like beryl
<voldermort> How to remove an item from the top panel in xubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> mrk, But to get you back into a GUI, press ctrl+alt+f1 and then run this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" choose "nv" when asked what driver to use ( not "nvidia" )
<mythrage> philthy: i never experience that... but suggesting u to use compiz instead of beryl...
<philthy> voldermort, right click > Remove From Panel
<benanzo> In Compiz how do I prevent windows from extending below the bottom panel?  I can't find the setting
<h1st0> Okay I feel like an idiot but how do I erase a dvdrw?
<philthy> voldermort, there's only one r in voldemort, btw.
<eboyjr> Usrl, It also looks like #ubuntu has the most people on this server... pretty cool
<h1st0> cd/dvd creator has no options.
<voldermort> philthy: but i am not able to remove certain items
<locke_> eboyjr: quantity doesn't necessarily equate to quality
<ks005> only thing is scaling windows seems sooo choppy
<mythrage> benanzo: install gnome-compiz-manager
<philthy> mythrage, I would, but it's way too much to risk. I can't mess up xorg.conf anymore. I'm using two screens (one 20" LCD and a 17" CRT so it's very messy lol)
<voldermort> philthy: thanks for the correction of my name
<h1st0> wow chinese thats interssting
<benanzo> It's installed.  I can't find the correct setting though
<Jordan_U> h1st0, I think that if you try to burn new files to it it will erase it before-hand, there may be an option in the built in tool to do it also but if not try gnome-baker
<philthy> voldermort, such as...?
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> how do i mute the pc speaker?
<srbaker> it's *way* too loud
<philthy> Open your case and snip the wires going to it
<Jordan_U> srbaker, sudo rmmod pcspkr ( IIRC )
<srbaker> it's a laptop
<mythrage> philthy: maybe u need someone more experience with beryl...
<srbaker> that worked, thanks
<voldermort> philthy: by right-clicking on the panel i added MiniCommand and Verve Command Line
<voldermort> philthy: but now iam not able to remove it
<h1st0> missed if anyone answered me about erasing a dvdrw
<Jordan_U> srbaker, That will only stay until the next reboot, blacklist "pcspkr" to make it permanent
<philthy> voldermort, you sure it's not farther down on the menu or something?
<srbaker> will do, thx
<Jordan_U> h1st0, I think that if you try to burn new files to it it will erase it before-hand, there may be an option in the built in tool to do it also but if not try gnome-baker
<voldermort> philthy: yeah im sure
<philthy> mythrage, yes, experience is nice, but I don't think this is anything from the options. It seems maybe to be linked with the fact that I upgraded the kernel. :-/
<h1st0> Jordan_U: i'll try writing somehting else to it.
<Jordan_U> mrk, Are you back in X ( the GUI ) ?
<philthy> voldermort, sudo apt-get remove?
<h1st0> Jordan_U: yeah attempting to write to it aagain prompts for erase.
<voldermort> philthy: what to remove
<philthy> voldermort, the programs that you want to get rid of?
<voldermort> philthy: wait i would try that
<mrk> Jordan_U thank you it got me back into the GUI, now what is the safest way to install nvidia drivers please?
<kimmey2k3> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> mrk, First remove the ones installed from nvidia.com ( I think you can do that from synaptic / apt but I don't remember ) then once they are removed go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<mythrage> ubuntu got it restricted driver for nvidia
* lei -list
* lei help
* eboyjr is on the ##windows channel trying to get every one on there to install Ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> eboyjr, please dont troll other channels
<mythrage> wei... ko skang ade kat mane?
<eboyjr> elkbuntu, is trolling channels just going on random channels on talking?
<MSIGuy> What's the command to clear the history?
<MSIGuy> void clear_history?
<MSIGuy> What's the void supposed to be?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Hows does a 6gig mdf file end up being 544k?
<elkbuntu> eboyjr, that is not how you described it earlier. 'trying to get everyone on there to install ubuntu' is not 'just going on random channels on talking'
<AntEater> hello, i would like to ask something. On ubuntu installation if not defining a 256mb swap space as suggested, what could the deffects be there?
<eboyjr> elkbuntu, okey
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Hows does a 6gig mdf file end up being 544bytes even..
<Jordan_U> awesome, I have not idea, what does it show is in the .iso file when you open it
<Jordan_U> ?
<h1st0> Jordan_U: cdrecord blank=fast worked as well
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Doesn't let me open it..
<awesome> File too big?
<h1st0> MSIGuy: what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> awesome, Can you pastebin the output of the command you ran with mdf2iso?
<mythrage> mdf is use by macintosh...
<awesome> Jordan_U:  mdf2iso </home/awesome/Desktop/Game_Installs/SupremeCommand.mdf> /home/awesome/Desktop/Game_Installs/SupremeCommander.iso
<awesome>  - Thats right isn't it?
<ian_> hey guys, trying to install apache
<Chavao> apache
<ian_> and i get "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Chavao> ho
<Cerl> so what are you waiting for
<mrk> Jordan_U I uninstalled, then installed from the "restricted drivers", it asked me to reboot, i did, but getting the same message :/ "Nvidia kernel module" file was not found...
<ian_> when installing
<^futuro> Hi to all
<Jordan_U> awesome, no < >
<^futuro> good morring
<awesome> Jordan_U:  ok./.
<^futuro> I try my new English
<^futuro> :)
<ian_> cerl
<Chavao> futuro  brasileiro?
<Cerl> ya?
<Jordan_U> mrk, Try running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx"
<ian_> how would i go about reparing "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Twomby> Quick question : If I install XP under Vmware in Ubuntu, would the Creative X-FI drivers theoratically work ??
<^futuro> Chavao, I'am Italian boy
<Chavao> Ubuntu  a pior coisa que eu j usei
<Cerl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519070
<pyrohotdog> How do I mount .iso files?
<Flannel> !iso | pyrohotdog
<ubotu> pyrohotdog: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Chavao> s no  pior que Windows
<Chavao> briga feio
<pyrohotdog> Thank you.:)
<awesome> Jordan_U:  if i do it without the <> its tells me theres no such file?
<Chavao> Slackware > Kurumin > Qualquer um > {Ubuntu/Windows} > Kubuntu
<elkbuntu> !es | Chavao
<ubotu> Chavao: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<awesome> Jordan_U:  - Sorry, no such format..
<yeniklasor> How can I use a spesific java version when I start a program that works with old java.
<vorde> hello
* elkbuntu hopes it was the right language
<Chavao> ubotu, no quero ajuda
<Chavao> s to trollando mesmo xD
<Jordan_U> awesome, Strange, I wish I had an mdf file so I could test it myself
<elkbuntu> Chavao, stop trolling please.
<vorde> are any of the people here familiar with the program zsnes?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Any other suggestions on conversion?
<Chavao> elkbuntu, to saindo
<h1st0> !pr > Chavao
<Chavao>  que eu gosto de zuar o Ubuntu
<h1st0> !ask | vorde
<ubotu> vorde: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vorde> ok
<Chavao> Ubuntu  muito ruim
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> !offtopic | chav
<ubotu> chav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elkbuntu> h1st0, he's gone now
<Chavao> desculpa
<Jordan_U> awesome, No, that really should work though
<Chavao> to saindo na boa agora
<scipio> it was portuguese i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.217.238.177]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<vorde> when I run the linux port of zsnes v1.51 and 1.42 they both say a bunch of lines in the terminal and says "(core dumped)" and doesn't run :(
<habo> guys why isit that every time i turn my desktop effets on .... ubuntu restars on its own and i dont get the effects
<mythrage> awesome: linux is case-sensitive and even u write is MDF and mdf is 2 thing different
<prabs> need help compiling psybnc please :(
<awesome> Jordan_U:  - Yeah, it should..   All i wanted to do was convert it to .iso So i could run the iso script which mounts it as a drive.. So, maybe if i find a program or script which mounts mdf files?
<vorde> habo: sounds like video card driver probs
<habo> vorde how can i update my driver
<prabs> on doing make menuconfig i get make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<prabs> i have ncurses libraries installed
<vorde> what kind of videocard do u have?
<vorde> ati or nvidia?
<awesome> mythrage:  Yup, i know that, however, the file name is all lower case..  and using the <> parameters make shell not give me error codes..
<habo> how can i check .. its a laptop so i think its integrated
<mythrage> awesome: using tab is more efficient... is there any problem with that
<habo> but the effects worked fine on the live CD tho for pclinuxos
<vorde> you'd have to look up the specs of your laptop online
<vorde> I'm still a bit of a linux n00b myself
<vorde> I've only used it for 3 weeks
<awesome> mythrage:  Tab was used in the command..
<Jordan_U> awesome, Have you tried running "sudo mount -o loop <Imdf-filename> <mountpoint>" ?
<habo> so im guessing my graphics card can handle it .. its 64 MBs shared
<vorde> hmm...
<phun1> habo shared gets a little complicated
<mrk> Jordan_U i think it helped, i rebooted and it's ok now... the question is, are my drivers installed now? becuase i don't seem to be able to get a higher resolution than 1024-1080 while i have a 22" screen that supports 1680*1050 and my gts 8800 supports it as well
<vorde> I would have to know the maker of the video card before being able to tell u how to install the right drivers
<habo> it worked with pclinuxos tho
<vorde> try a program called "Automatix2" it will find the right drivers for it I believe
<mythrage> awesome: yea... use tab to listing the file first before executing the command mdf2iso
<habo> ok how can i check it???
<habo> hold on ill check it on wndows
<Jordan_U> !automatix | vorde
<ubotu> vorde: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<tondar> hey all
<vorde> oh
<phun1> habo: I would follow vodes advice and look up specs on internet, most likely manufactures website
<alan8r> i'm having some issues with the JACK stuff
<alan8r> any suggestions?
<^futuro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33538/
<tondar> can I use c# to write an screenlet for ubuntu?
<^futuro> help me audio does'nt work
<habo> hold on m running windows on VMware hold on a sec i can check it from there
<vorde> now, can anyone help me here with zsnes?
<tondar> or it has to be python
<^futuro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33538/
<tondar> ?
<phun1> habo: there should be some type of model designation on the laptop itself
<Jordan_U> mrk, To check if it is installed correctly run "glxinfo | grep direct" If it says yes then it is installed correctly
<vorde> there u go
<phun1> habo: type that into google and more than likely the makers website will come up 1 or 2
<mythrage> salah in my language mean wronge
<tondar> can I use c# to write an screenlet for ubuntu?
<tondar> or it has to be python
<tondar> ?
<mythrage> tondar: screenlet? conky
<salah> mythrage, ?
<tondar> mythrage: what d you mean?
<tondar> conky
<phun1> vorde: what's up with znes?
<tondar> mythrage: what is conky?
<theshadow> whats the easiest way to install Suns JRE?
<mythrage> tondar: that's w i'm asking u what is screenlet...
<mythrage> tondar: is it the same as desklet and conky?
<tondar> oh
<Jordan_U> mrk, When you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" did you select the resolution of your screen?
<salah> In Ubuntu, nForce 2 chipsets default sound card do not work. It is simply not coming any sound out. Any idea how to get the sound working again?
<tondar> mythrage: you know about desktop widgets that osx and vista use
<tondar> well there are screenlets for linux
<tondar> mythrage: yes
<tondar> same
<mythrage> oic...
<Jordan_U> salah, Have you checked alsamixer to see that all channels are up and unmuted ( they don't have "MM" at the bottom ) ?
<tondar> mythrage: you know ifI could develope them with c#
<tondar> ?
<salah> Jordan_U, Yes. It is checked both via Ubuntu and fysically
<tondar> any channels for screenlets and development ?
<vorde> phun1: well if I try to run zsnes out of the terminal, nothing happens. when I run it in the terminal, what ends up happening is a bunch of code comes up and on the bottom it says "(core dumped)"
<habo>  VORDE ....... I  GOT it...its RADEON IGP 340M from ATI technologies....
<habo> thank you
<Jordan_U> salah, Do you see the channels at all with alsamixer?
<vorde> lol np
<^futuro> hi to all
<TPCerl> hello
<mythrage> tondar: no... never
<tondar> mythrage: oh man
<salah> Jordan_U, yes, there are a lots of channels, everything from PCM, Master, Mono, AUX, Video, etc etc
<Jordan_U> mrk, Did you see my earlier comments?
<Jordan_U> salah, Do you have more than one sound card?
<mrk> Jordan_U yeah sorry it's just that my linux pc is not in the same room with this one.
<habo> i know it supports effects on desktop i tried it with pclinixos vorde and it work smooth ..very smooth
<mrk> Jordan_U it says missing, i guess not installed
<mrk> and yeah i choose the res but it didn't help ;)
<Jordan_U> mrk, What says missing, "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<mrk> yes Jordan_U
<vorde> just look on google about "ubuntu install ati drivers"
<jherrera|home> hi people, is there an app to see how much memory does a PID is using?
<Jordan_U> mrk, Does it really say missing or just "direct rendering = no" ?
<habo> ok ill try it
<mrk> Jordan_U it says "missing 0"
<habo> thx
<mrk> a few lines
<Jordan_U> mrk, Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<salah> Jordan_U, no, this is the only card I have. But in alsamixer, I can change between two devices: "0: NVidia nForce 2 (Alsa mixer)" and "1: Realtek ALC650F (OSS mixer)"
<mrk> Jordan_U yeah sec
<salah> Jordan_U, I only know about the first one, the NVidia. The last one is probably something wrong. I don't have that card
<kraut> moin
<orbisvicis> anyone know of any panels aside from pypanel, lxpanel & fbpanel ?
<Jordan_U> salah, Can you pastebin the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<mattg> need an x64 version of flash player, anybody know where it's at/available?
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | mattg
<Aren> you're outta luck
<ubotu> mattg: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<habo> VORDE>> i found nothing... all bunch of threads and posts no drivers
<salah> Jordan_U, "Names of available sound cards: nForce2"
<Jordan_U> mattg, Adobe doesn't make a 64 bit version of flash for windows or Linux, you can use flash on 64 bit Ubuntu though
<habo> i cant find ATI driver list
<vorde> habo: read the posts, lol
<vorde> they'll tell u what to do
<mattg> mozilla wasn't finding the plugin so i didn't know for sure
<mattg> thanks all, tho
<vorde> and can someone plz help me with zsnes??
<habo> ok thx
<habo> vorde
<vorde> I really wanna play star ocean :P
<vorde> np
<pitwalker> Hi, all! How can I replace multiline strings in 20 text files?
<habo> u knwo vorde id love to help lol .. but ima nuub :(
<faileas> !ntfs 3g
<Jordan_U> mattg, It won't because you need some extra stuff to use 32 bit plugins in firefox, follow the instructions from ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs 3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habo> just installed linux a week ago
<faileas> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mattg> am doing, jordan_u
<pitwalker> ntfs-3g is included in http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<Shaye> Jordan_U: it's 'mrk' there u go, http://pastebin.com/m1b7f6bc4
<mattg> im new to linux, fyi
<phun1> vorde: I have tried over and over to replicate your error to no avail
<phun1> vorde: I would have to go through the dump to see if I could figure it out
<vorde> here, I'll post it up here if that's ok
<Jordan_U> mrk`-, What happens when you run "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<vorde> that would help a lot
<Rabbitbunny> install, live CD, wd80g ide. Setup refuses to partition and errors in a very unspecific fashion. Options?
<phun1> vorde: not sure if everyone would appreciate that
<vorde> lol
<mrk`-> Jordan_U: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<vorde> can I send it to u in a private msg?
<banyunet> hjihuihihoohoi
<Jordan_U> Rabbitbunny, What is the error exactly?
<phun1> vorde: post it to a thread on one of the forums linuquestions or ubuntu
<Rimers> hi guys, anyone have a good file recovery tip for a jfs partition? i lost aprox 150GB in a crash last night :S
<phun1> vorde and I will take a look at it
<Rabbitbunny> Jordan_U: i says it can't partition.
<Jordan_U> mrk`-, Did you try "sduo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx" ?
<Rabbitbunny> *it
<vorde> ok
<mrk`-> Jordan_U:  i did before, and did now again, Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29) ... what to check now?
<yeniklasor> How can start a java software with spesific java in another path ?
<Jordan_U> mrk`-, Try "sudo modprobe nvidia" again
<mrk`-> getting the same thing Jordan_U :/
<Jordan_U> mrk`-, That is strange, I have seen installing the drivers from nvidia.com mess up the standard drivers exactly like that before, but reinstalling the drivers has always fixed it
<Blauhaut> guys i need to run one .dll file
<Blauhaut> on mozilla
<Blauhaut> is it posible ?
<Jordan_U> Blauhaut, What are you trying to do exactly?
<mrk`-> Jordan_U: any other thoughts on what can I do? except format ;/ becuase that didn't help.
<tulga> I have 2 NIC cards (eth0 and eth1). howto know eth0 is which card?
<Blauhaut> Jordan_U;  i want to connect to my security cam
<Blauhaut> Jordan_U;  mozilla says ; To enable control work: Tools -> Internet Options -> Security -> Custom Level   Reset to: Low Or  Download and Install it
<tulga> which card is eth0 and which card is eth1?
<Jordan_U> Blauhaut, What kind of security camera and how are you connecting to it?
<Blauhaut> Jordan_U; what you mean by which kind of  ?
* Rabbitbunny bets ethernet 2-axis
<Jordan_U> Blauhaut, You could try installing the windows firefox in wine.
<Blauhaut> upsss ok i will try it
<Blauhaut> :)
<mattg> jordan_u: okay, so had a conflict with the mozilla deal...i already have x86_x64 mozilla on here, preinstalled...
<Jordan_U> Blauhaut, How is it connected to your computer, or is it connected to a remote server etc.
<Durmant> Hello all
<WindsofTime> Does anyone know how to install IDE (InternetDoomExplorer) for Linux?.. Its a game for online Doom play
<Blauhaut> Jordan_U;  ow i have 9 security cam on one of my terminal which are connected by DV card
<Blauhaut> And i have a rooter
<g-unot> does anybody know if F5D7000 v4000 works with ubuntu?
<vorde> phun1: here's a link to my post
<g-unot> its a belkin card
<vorde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3180787#post3180787
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Hey mate, I discovered that the ubuntu version didn't support large files. However, Upon update it supported larger files, However! (*cries*) The mdf2iso package does not support my file of 6gig.
<Jordan_U> mattg, That shouldn't matter, what is this "conflict" are you getting an error when trying to follow one of the steps in the guide?
<Blauhaut> Jordan_U;  i can connect with windoz explorer really easy but when i try linux i need some dll to run on explorer, or mozilla
<Durmant> I finally got nvidia drivers installed on my geforce4 440 go......everything is great except when I pull up terminal its just a white box.....I cant see what I am typing
<Durmant> anyone got any ideas?
<Jordan_U> awesome, So did you get it to work?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Final verdict no.. awesome@Uawesome:~$ mdf2iso /home/awesome/Desktop/Game_Installs/SupremeCommand.mdf
<awesome> File too large
<mattg> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file / tar: child returned status 1 / tar: error exit delayed from previous errors jordan_u
<g-unot> does anybody know if the belkin F5D7000 v4000 works with ubuntu?
<Durmant> :-(
<scipio> Durmant, maybe your font color is the same as your background? it's something that happens only in terminal?
<Jordan_U> mattg, Maybe the tar file didn't download completely?
<awesome> Jordan_U:  I wasn't sure howto use the mount command you gave me..
<Durmant> as far as I have seen
<_GsT_> Iv installed ubuntu on a second hard drive (dual boot XP) after the install said to restart there was no option to load ubuntu only windows, as if the boot loader did not install, can anyone help? please
<Durmant> how do I change the text colot in terminal?
<Jordan_U> awesome, "However, Upon update it supported larger files" I am not sure what you mean by that
<Durmant> just to make sure
<wnet> uh
<mattg> jordan_u:  idk man, but if i cant watch my entertainment...i can't sleep!
<mattg> lmao
<g-unot> does anybody know where i could find a list of belkin compatible cards, ive seen it b4 but ive missplaced the link
<scipio> Durmant, edit--curent profile
<Jordan_U> !hardware | mattg this possibly?
<ubotu> mattg this possibly?: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jherrera|home> how can I know how much memory a PID is using?
<salah> Jordan_U, I fixed the problem. I simply used the command 'asoundconf set-default-card nForce2' and it worked :-) thanks for your useful help.
<awesome> Jordan_U:  I updated to the latest version of mdf2iso.  In the latest version, in its readme, it says "Now support large files" However, it is not specific on the maximum size the program supports. My file is 6gig. And the shell output says..  "File is too large"
<Durmant> Do I enter that into the terminal I cant see :-p
<scipio> jherrera|home, try top in terminal
<Jordan_U> salah, np :)
<Jordan_U> awesome, How did you update it?
<scipio> Durmant, you can see anything when you open terminal? not even the menu? like file edit view etc?
<jherrera|home> scipio, suppose I have to assign that value to a variable for bash scripting
<Durmant> No
<Durmant> It is just a white box
<awesome> Jordan_U:  Manual downloaded it, and used package manager to update it to 3.02 or something.
<Durmant> I cant type commands....I just cant see it
<Jordan_U> awesome, From where?
<Durmant> *can
<mattg> ...  jordan_u ... what would that be for???  im not asking hardware questions
<Durmant> lol
<Durmant> I can type commands....I just cant see it
<Durmant> there
<jherrera|home> scipio, I need it to be output to stdout :(
<habo> where can i find drivers for  ATI RADEON+IGP+300M please HELP .... i have looked everywhere
<Jordan_U> !hardware | g-unot  this possibly?
<ubotu> g-unot  this possibly?: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<awesome> Jordan_U:  From here..  Homepage: http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<Jordan_U> mattg, Sorry, wrong nick :)
<mattg> it's all good, jordan_u
<scipio> jherrera|home, oh. i don't know sorry
<_GsT_> Iv installed ubuntu on a second hard drive (dual boot XP) after the install said to restart there was no option to load ubuntu only windows, as if the boot loader did not install, can anyone help? please
<jherrera|home> scipio, thanks anyway :P
<habo> where can i find drivers for  ATI RADEON IGP 300M please HELP .... i have looked everywhere
* punkforpez is gone, autoaway/10m [l/on p/on] 
<poningru> habo: they dont exist
<Durmant> so ya
<poningru> I have that
<scipio> Durmant,  that's very weird. how about if you try and install another terminal? like xterm. i know this is not a solution but at least you can see what you type
<poningru> habo: and I think you mean 320M
<Jordan_U> awesome, I don't see a link to a .deb there, did you compile from source or am I just missing it?
<habo> poninggru u mean there are no drivers for my graphics acard
<poningru> habo: right
<poningru> habo: complain to ati
<habo> no it says 300M on my hardware info
<Durmant> lol....only problem with that is, this is the first time I have ever used a linux distro seriously....no clue how to do much of anything
<habo> maybe 320M might work
<Durmant> is there any way to reinstall the terminal easily
<habo> do u know where i cant find the driver for that?
<scipio> Durmant, ok. go to system-administration-synaptic package manager
<poningru> habo: go to a terminal and do 'lspci -vvv | grep -i ati'
<Durmant> got it
<jetscreamer> grep VGA
<Durmant> Is it normal not be able to move that window
<awesome> Jordan_U:  https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2545 - File was mdf2iso_0.3.0-2_i386.deb
<poningru> habo: ati does not make drivers for that device
<scipio> Durmant,  hit the search button and type xterm. scroll all the way down in the list to xterm
<poningru> so you are out of luck
<Usrl> and devede crashed. Which leaves me with nothing but wasted time. *sob*
<scipio> Durmant, right click on it and "mark for installation". then hit the apply button
<Durmant> that is greyed out
<habo> poininggri I DID .. and then what ( thank you)
<Durmant> there is a mar for reinstallation
<habo> a bunch of words
<awesome> Jordan_U:  - You said you were on Ubuntu didn't you? If so, that was the right file..
<scipio> Durmant,  ok do that
<Durmant> done
<Durmant> waitinh
<IPGHOST> hi
<Jordan_U> awesome, Yes
<scipio> Durmant, hit apply
<poningru> habo: do you want 3d support or just want to use your laptop?
<IPGHOST> when ever i try to open any thing from administartion manue it goes stuck
<habo> poninggru my 3D effects and cube worked fine on PClinuxOS
<Durmant> Is xterm supposed to have file, edit or anything like that?
<habo> but it hangs up and shutsdown ubuntu when i switch the effect on .. for it
<scipio> Durmant, yeah, on the top status bar. like any program
<Durmant> nope
<Durmant> none of that
<Durmant> but I can now see what im typing
<poningru> habo: wait it works in pclinuxos?
<scipio> Durmant, ok. search for "xfce terminal" and install "xfce4-terminal". that's an alternative and try to use that, see if it works
<habo> YES poningru
<scipio> Durmant, ahh
<habo> iy works smoothy and erfect with pclinuxos
<scipio> Durmant, at least some progress :)
<salah> whem im trying to compile a application, I get a error that says I don't have a c compiler. any idea what the package name of the c compiler is?
<Durmant> uhhh....I just realized....I dont have a title bar on any windows
<habo> i tripple boot with pclinuos
<arooni> how do i list what version of jvm i have installed?
<ranjan> salah: build-essential
<Durmant> I just opened firefox and there is no title bar...
<predaeus> salah, I think you just need build-essential for that it has the required dependencies
<scipio> Durmant, are you using desktop effects or something similar?
<yeniklasor> How to change system's java path ?
<Durmant> I turned on the desktop effects
<habo> poingru and i was thinking about replacing pclinuxos with ubuntu .. but my 3D effects dont work on ubuntu
<poningru> habo: dont know what to tell you
<predaeus> Durmant, try login out and in again
<salah> thanks
<habo> poingru .. its ok man thx anyway ... i guess ill frmat ubuntu's partion .. ill keep pclinuxos
<habo> thx anyway man
<jetscreamer> habo did you ask in #ati
<habo> format
<habo> nope
<jetscreamer> you might try
<habo> there is a channel for ati?
<jetscreamer> :o
<_GsT_> does anyone know if ubuntu has to be installed on the primary hard drive to load the boot loader
<Durmant> nope
<Durmant> still no titel bars
<mrk``> Jordan_U reinstalling linux now, doing a fresh new installation, what to do next with the drivers? don't wanna mess things up again... first thing to do when i boot up into the desktop?
<jetscreamer> no _GsT_
<sauvin> _GsT_, I don't think ubuntu cares where you put it, but the boot loader, unless I'm mistaken, still needs to be on hd(0) somewhere.
<Jordan_U> mrk``, Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<jetscreamer> you could use some other bootloader and install grub to the partition, but windows wouldn't boot it
<mrk``> and to enable the driver there?
<jetscreamer> i use a floppy sometimes
<mrk``> then i should get a 1680*1050 resolution options or are there any other actions i need to take
<_GsT_> [jetscreamer]  the reason i ask is because ive installed ubuntu on my second hard drive but it does not come up in the boot loader.. can i install the boot loader on it s own and if i do will it still see the windows partition
<phun1> habo: have you tried installing the fglrx driver for your vid card in ubuntu?
* Durmant cries
<habo> nope where do i find it?
<habo> phuml nope where do i find it .. tx
<scipio> Durmant, the obvious quick fix is to turn the effects off
<habo> phunl****
<Durmant> well lets see if that works
<jetscreamer> _GsT_: yeah when you install ubuntu it automatically detects windows and adds it to the grub menu
<phun1> habo: I have a link here somewhere.. 1 second
<habo> ok thx
<Durmant> It did :-/
<flow^> Can someone help me out with alsa oss installing and so on :I
<_GsT_> jetscreamer: my primary hard rive is a SATA drive and the second one is a ATA, could the installation be picking up the second hard drive because it is the only one of its kind in the machine
<phun1> habo: this is one of the install processes (it worked great for me) http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...allation_Guide
<jetscreamer> you mean pata
<jetscreamer> sata and pata
<jetscreamer> ?
<habo> phunl thank you SOO much .....
<habo> ill check it out
<Durmant> Is Beryl supposed to replace the default desktop effects?
<jetscreamer> _GsT_: it 'should' detect them all
<Jordan_U> awesome, The home page for mdf2iso suggest trying his new program iat
<jetscreamer> _GsT_: can't swear , no idea what you have or the limits of ubuntu
<setkeh> i just downloaded a TGZ file how do i install it ???
<Jordan_U> awesome, http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<jetscreamer> tar xvzf it first
<jetscreamer> think 'unzip'
<scipio> Durmant, i have the effects on and beryl on top of it. don't know if it would work without them and i don't wanna try cause it took me ages to make it work :)
<flow^> Can someone help me to get alsa-oss Installed
<Jordan_U> awesome, http://iat.berlios.de/
<setkeh> so do i just type "tar xvzf (filenamehere)??
<ian_> Hey guys, i'm installing apache on feisty, yet when i sudo apt-get install apache, it returns this:
<ian_> LoadModule php6_module libexec/libphp6.so
<ian_> err
<_GsT_> jetscreamer: thanks for you help,, i think i will try a re-install
<Durmant> ya it doesnt look like Beryl functions at all without the desktop effects on
<ian_> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache, action "start" failed.
<ian_> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<ian_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ian_> Setting up php5 (5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4) ...
<ian_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ian_>  apache
<ian_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> !paste | ian
<ubotu> ian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flow^> Can someone help me to get alsa-oss Installed
<setkeh> so do i just type "tar xvzf (filenamehere)??
<Jordan_U> ian_, Is this a fairly fresh install?
<flow^> noone helps meh :<
<Jordan_U> flow^, Install it through synaptic / apt-get?
<flow^> I tried
<jetscreamer> setkeh: yeah or just use file-roller on it
<flow^> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jetscreamer> file-roller is cool
<ian_> ok guys, attempting to install apache in feisty
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33542/
<ian_> thats what i get
<jetscreamer> ok so run it flow^
<jetscreamer> sudo
<Jordan_U> flow^, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<flow^> how?
<blazemonger> what's better? using lokkit or a pre-built firewall or learning iptables
<TylerJGillies> my cdrom drive is wack but i managed to get the livecd working is there a way i can install from internet?
<Jordan_U> flow^, In a terminal
<flow^> ok I did
<TylerJGillies> wack == not reading cd fully
<jetscreamer> blazemonger: i use lokkit on high it just blocks everything
<jetscreamer> works for me (tm)
<flow^> E: Packet wine-doors would needed to be reinstalled but the packet cannot be found
<jetscreamer> you can try other stuff, but for really simple easy and effective...
<flow^> "not 100% translation cuz my linux is in finnish" :P
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, What do you mean install from the internet? What are you trying to install?
<flow^> jetscreamer is it now installed
<flow^> eventho it whined lilbit about wine-doors ?
<jetscreamer> flow^: after you dpkg --configure -a, try sudo apt-get -f install
<TylerJGillies> Jordan_U: Ubuntu.. i would install from cd but my cdrom drive is acting up. i was able to boot into livecd mode though, so i have a RAM install of ubuntu to work with
<flow^> it said it again
<Jordan_U> flow^, wine-doors is not a supported package, it is most likely causing the problems.
<jetscreamer>   flow^ use a package manager
<flow^> hmh?
* jetscreamer never did wine so g'luck
<flow^> so I need to reinstall wine?
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, If you are booted into the LiveCD why can't you just run the installer?
<ian_> when apt-get installing apache in feisty
<ian_> i get
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33542/
<ian_> -_-
<ian_> what should i do?
<Jordan_U> ian_, Is this on a fairly stock install? What have you done if anything with apache?
<ian_> it's pretty stock, yes
<tulga> my fn key not working properly. it is working when i not click
<ian_> the first time i installed, i got the error
<TylerJGillies> Jordan_U: because my cdrom drive is messed up. it needs cleaning
* Durmant cuts his wrists
<ian_> but i added stuff the modules.conf and httpd.conf
<ian_> for php
<Durmant> I broke something
<Durmant> I only have 1 virtual desktop now
<ian_> but i removed it, then reinstalled, and got that error again
<Jordan_U> ian_, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/apache start" ?
<MISTERTibbs> TylerJGillies: cdrom drives are cheap.  replace it
<ian_> yes, hold on
<jetscreamer> there's also #apache at the same time
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, If you think you might be able to boot again try the minimal CD, it downloads almost everything from the net, only ~ 10 meg on the CD itself
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33544/
<MISTERTibbs> Jordan_U: is there  a usb stick install option???
<ian_> this is after adding the module stuff
<Jordan_U> MISTERTibbs, Yes.
<ian_> but i got the same error BEFORE the module
<Jordan_U> !install | MISTERTibbs
<ubotu> MISTERTibbs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> ian_, What module stuff are you adding?
<MISTERTibbs> Jordan_U: tyler should know that
<TylerJGillies> MISTERTibbs: give me the money then
<ian_> AddModule mod_php5.c
<ian_> LoadModule php5_module libexec/libphp5.so
<TylerJGillies> Jordan_U: thnx
<MISTERTibbs> TylerJGillies: lol.  according to jordan u can do a USB stick install.
<setkeh> i just downloaded and extracted wine how do i install it ??
<TylerJGillies> MISTERTibbs: wanna buy me a usb stick? ;)
<rulus> hi, can anyone point me to a guide to go from a Python bzr application branch to a .deb package? thanks
<MISTERTibbs> TylerJGillies: um, NO!  getajob!
<TylerJGillies> i found a way using debian debootstrap
<TylerJGillies> MISTERTibbs: got one, doesn't mean i have money ;)
<Durmant> Do you guys know who I limited this to 1 virtual desktop :-
<Durmant> poop
<ian_> LoadModule php5_module libexec/libphp5.so
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, So are you going to try the minimal CD?
<ian_> AddModule mod_php5.c
<setkeh> i just downloaded and extracted wine how do i install it ??
<rulus> setkeh: via apt-get
<MISTERTibbs> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MISTERTibbs> !wine|setkeh
<ubotu> setkeh: please see above
<TylerJGillies> Jordan_U: later. i don't have a cd burner. need to burn it at work. is it accessible from main page?
<Jordan_U> setkeh, Why are you downloading and extracting anything to install wine?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | TylerJGillies
<ubotu> TylerJGillies: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<setkeh> because its not in apt get
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, No, I think it is pretty hidden, but there are links to it on the wiki page
<MISTERTibbs> TylerJGillies: if u have XP there,s a powertoy to burn ISO on the msft site
<faileas> its not on the MS site, its third party
<TylerJGillies> MISTERTibbs: i don't have a CD-R drive
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, If you have windows you can try wubi
<Jordan_U> !wubi | TylerJGillies
<ubotu> TylerJGillies: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<jetscreamer> must be like goodbye-windows.com
<kahrytan> what?! Ubuntu windows installer
<Jordan_U> TylerJGillies, No external media, or even partitioning required :)
<ian_> Jordan
<ian_> any response?
<dev_> how do i automate installation using preseed
<kevor> Hello, i'm using a macbook keyboard to log into Ubuntu, but all ican type are wrong chars, what Keyboard Layout should i choose to correct this?
<syntux> How can I change the cron notification email ?
<Jordan_U> ian_, Whatever you are doing with libphp6.so is causing the problem, you can probably get apache to update by simply not having apache try to load it, though I am guessing that is not a complete solution for you :)
<PHu1> bla
<ian_> hmm
<ian_> jordan, i was getting the error
<ian_> the very first time
<enry> Help i'm using gnumeric how to adapt automaticaly the cells to the imput?
<ian_> i installed apache
<ian_> without touching php
<Jordan_U> !automate | dev
<ubotu> dev: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<enry> helpppp
<enry> pleeese
<enry> helll
<jetscreamer> try irc.gimp.org maybe
<jetscreamer> probably a #gnumeric
<jetscreamer> or try here
<Jordan_U> enry, We can't help if you don't ask a question
<jetscreamer> or both
<jetscreamer> he did
<enry> Help i'm using gnumeric how to adapt automaticaly the cells to the imput?
<phun81> /NickServ register a01530153
<jetscreamer> quick take the nick
<jetscreamer> change the pw phun
<enry> i have to center a text in a cell
<jetscreamer> yay
<enry> anybody is using gnumeric or penoffice calc?
<jetscreamer> size the fields
<rapflap> Id like to remove my kubuntu splash screen, having alot of bootup problems, and it would be great to see what going on, and anyway id like to just be able to start X from terminal when i choose anyway
<enry> the result is the text in the bottom of te resized cell
<Jordan_U> awesome, Do you want to try iat? I have made a .deb file for it
<koshari> rapflap edit the grub entry to boot without the quiet switchm
<jetscreamer> rapflap: you can take the quiet directive out of menu.lst, and see the bootup stuff with the splash, or you can take both splash and quiet out ... quiet is set in a seperate file, i forget exactly which one, that controls update-grub.. it might be instide of update-grub come to think of it
<Jordan_U> rapflap, Install bum to prevent kdm from starting at boot and remove "splash" from your kernel parameters to prevent usplash from starting
<notton> Ubuntu 7.04 :)
<jetscreamer> s/instide/inside/
<mattg> got me a new theme, RemiX.tar.gz.bin  how do i install it???
<TylerJGillies> Jordan_U: im using debootstrap
<bullgard4> Is it possible in dBVisualizer to display the contents of a long text field of a record not in line with the other fields but somewhat separated and larger field?
<jetscreamer> or just edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and make it blank... back it up first
<jetscreamer> or just chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<jetscreamer> or use the rc-update tool which is preferred
<Anthonydu68> how join #sdz?
<rapflap> im getting so many options here im getting confused lol ;)
<jetscreamer> /join #whatever
<Anthonydu68> thank's
<jetscreamer> /lastlog thing
<jetscreamer> or nick
<mattg> how do i get the contents out of a .tar.gz.bin file?
<Jordan_U> mattg, double click it
<DerangedDingo> mattg: "Extract Here" doesn't work?
<mattg> says no suitable app available
<mattg> what's the doc prescribe?
<DerangedDingo> mattg: Make a copy to your desktop, and rename it to ~.tar.gz
<Jordan_U> mattg, delete the .bin at the end
<DerangedDingo> mattg: i'm not sure if it'll work, but if it does, yay
<kauer> enry: I can't help you, but you may get a better result if you state your problem carefully and concisely.
<mattg> no go peoplez
<jetscreamer> you just run the bin
<jetscreamer> ./blah.bin
<enry> kauer,  i solved
<jetscreamer> chmod +x blah.bin if it's not
<setkeh> do i have to restart my system when i install wine ?????
<jetscreamer> no
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: no
<jetscreamer> only kernels
<setkeh> hmm i cant find it lol
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: but you can further configure wine by running "winecfg"
<jetscreamer> you might log out, or source something
<prabs> guys while compilling psybnc , on doing make menuconfig i get make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop. why is that? i have ncurseslib installed.. any kind soul willing to help?
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: wine isn't an app that you 'run'. it's something that you 'run' other stuff with. it's a compatibility layer
<jetscreamer> prabs: there's no target for that
<jetscreamer> that's for a kernel
<jetscreamer> try make config
<setkeh> ok ill see the thingy on how to install stuff with it :D
<prabs> jetscreamer: ok
<prabs> jetscreamer: thanks, ill try it now
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: though it does come with lots of goodies. try running "winecfg", "wine notepad", "wine cmd", and "wine regedit".
<prabs> jetscreamer: same error still
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: it's a full windows compatibility suite
<jetscreamer> prabs: examine the makefile.. no idea
<setkeh> inside the konsol ???????
<jetscreamer> less it
<setkeh> sorry key got stuck lol
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: yes, or from Alt + F2
<kauer> I have been watching a bug in launchpad. It was in Evolution. The bug has gobe through various stages, but I just received an automated message that it had progressed to released:  " In Progress => Fix Released". Does this mean it will be available for Feisty shortly, or does that mean it will be in the next release of Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> prabs: try just 'make'
<jetscreamer> make install
<jetscreamer> prabs: are you sure you want to be doing this?
<jetscreamer> maybe a couple howtos
<jetscreamer> first
<setkeh> i cabnt minimize konversation :(
<jetscreamer> send it to another desktop till you figure out how
<prabs> jetscreamer: there is no psybnc .deb tho
* jetscreamer shrugs
<prabs> jetscreamer: so i guess ill have to follow the instructions?
<setkeh> jetscreamer: i cant don anything but konversation my system has locked up lol
<jetscreamer> maybe they have an irc channel or a website you could read up on it
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: how?
<prabs> jetscreamer: #psybnc empty lol
<jetscreamer> setkeh: well ctrl alt bckspace might kill x
<jetscreamer> prabs: i don't do much of that
<setkeh> DerangedDingo: no idea mate lol
<jetscreamer> not much help
<setkeh> jetscreamer: thanks mate :D
<tulga> why my keyboard working with fn button? i'm not click fn key.
<prabs> jetscreamer: even google is not helping much
<Jordan_U> awesome, Do you want to try iat? I have made a .deb file for it
<jetscreamer> some have f-locks
<tulga> f-locks?
<jetscreamer> they lock the fkeys on or something .. laptops
<jetscreamer> i dunno
<tulga> ok
<tulga> someone know f-locks?
<jetscreamer> it would be a key on your keyboard
<tulga> hehe not key on my keyboard
<jetscreamer> oh yeah not just laptiops
<jetscreamer> i remember a grandma had one
<jetscreamer> bugged me
<tulga> hehe ok now fixed
<DerangedDingo> i have a keyboard with an F-Lock key
<DerangedDingo> kinda retarded
<tulga> it is num lock
<_aaa> wipe install CD clean of smugs, and reinstall CD, helped me once
<tulga> hehe funny thing
<tulga> thanks jetscreamer
<flow^> someone help me fast
<flow^> why when I play CSS I get no sound
<flow^> I got sound yesterday .. :D
<setkeh> well that fixed my system luckup lol
<setkeh> lockup*
<adamorjames> I have a question
<DerangedDingo> shoot
<setkeh> what was that wine config thing ??
<flow^> HEY HOW can I see that no other program is USING OSS DRIVER ????
<BaD_CrC> winecfg
<adamorjames> How do I use keyboard shortcuts to get to the notification area of the panel
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: Press Alt + F2, and enter "winecfg"
<setkeh> thanks bad
<setkeh> thanks BaD_CrC DerangedDingo
<Jordan_U> flow^, CSS == counter strike source?
<DerangedDingo> adamorjames: what exactly are you asking?
<flow^> yes
<Jordan_U> flow^, Are you sure that wine is using ALSA?
<flow^> dunno
<DerangedDingo> flow^: In winecfg try changing up the sound settings for CSS
<flow^> it should be using OSS I think
<adamorjames> How do I use the notification area without using the mouse
<Jordan_U> flow^, No, it should be using ALSA
<Jordan_U> flow^, Do what DerangedDingo Suggested
<DerangedDingo> adamorjames: "use"?
<DerangedDingo> adamorjames: If it helps, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts has, well, what the name implies
<adamorjames> ok
<adamorjames> I'll try to figure it out
<adamorjames> bye
<tulga> I'm using ltsp, howto enable sound on client?
<flow^> but when WINE is using ALSA
<flow^> for css
<flow^> the game is laggy as heck
<flow^> I read from net that if you want it not to lag you have to use OSS
<bluszcz> how can I install ubuntu from pendrive?
<DerangedDingo> flow^: Play with it. try running with ALSA, and if it lags, play with no sound
<Jordan_U> !install | bluszcz
<ubotu> bluszcz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<flow^> DerangedDingo but I had sound with OSS
<flow^> like yesterday
<flow^> and it didnt lag :D
<DerangedDingo> flow^: System > Preferences > Sound
<Jordan_U> flow^, Then you need to not have any other program that makes sound running at the same time
<DerangedDingo> flow^: play with that as a last resort
<flow^> Jordan_U how can I see
<flow^> that no other program is using OSS driver ?
<flow^> mik o hyv leffa
<Jordan_U> flow^, It doesn't matter if they are using the OSS driver or not, you can't have any other program making sound *at all*
<incorrect> is there a gnome subversion client?
<dev_> my keyboard prints multiple characters when pressed how do i solve this prob
<dev_> works properly in win xp
<leagris> hiroshiX, can someone if I should care these devd "DEPRECATED VALUES" warnings at boot time and if it can be fixed?
<Jordan_U> dev_, What characters? Can you give an example?
<dev_> ex: wwwwwwwwwwertyyyy
<leagris> hiroshiX, can someone if I should care these devd "DEPRECATED VALUES" warnings at boot time and if it can be fixed? See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33546/
<flow^> Jordan_U well how I see that
<flow^> noprogram is using sound? :P
<flow^> theres no sound in my headphones.. :D
<pvl1> any1 mind helping with pidgin?
<MasterShrek> !ask | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pvl1> i cant get google talk to work in pdigin
<MasterShrek> never used googletalk in pidgin, but from what ive heard its not very good
<pvl1> meh, not gonna try then, i use aim anywa
<pvl1> thnks tho
<Jordan_U> flow^, I guess you could run "echo test > /dev/dsp" and if you don't get an error then no other program is using the sound card *at that time* but I don't know of a way you could know if there are other programs that might make a sound effect at some point, but there shouldn't be many of those so it shouldn't be hard to not have any other apps try to make noise :)
<skt> I'm using gtalk in pidgin, works just fine =)
<dev_> google talk works fine with pidgin
<leagris> Can someone help on debuging "add_to_rules: PHYSDEV* values are deprecated" at boot time on my laptop? Here is a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33546/
<MasterShrek> i wonder why someone said it wasnt very good then...
<enry> help me how to set apex and pedice in gnumeric!!??
* MasterShrek wouldnt know, i dont use it
<pvl1> its simply a personal taste
<setkeh> ok i downloaded the exe and i type wine tibia800*.exe but i get an error message ??
<enry> and with OO?
<enry> help me how to set apex and pedice in gnumeric!!?? or in OO
<MasterShrek> setkeh, dont put the wildcard in there, type the entire filename
<lostat_C> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<BaD_CrC> pvl1: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<pvl1> i look into that, bad
<setkeh> MasterShrek: like wine desktop tibia800.exe??
<lostat_C> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> yea setkeh that would be the first thing i try
<MasterShrek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<lostat_C> !w32codecs
<setkeh> MasterShrek: thanks mate :D
<MasterShrek> setkeh, did it work?
<setkeh> MasterShrek: no mate :( module not found is the error message :(
<MasterShrek> what module?>
<setkeh> MasterShrek: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\desktop.exe": Module not found
<MasterShrek> interesting
<cas3> how can I put a minimized running application into the system tray as an icon?
<MasterShrek> i dunno what to tell ya, but i dont think there should be double slashes in there
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: You need to use quotes, and specify the path
<leagris> PHYSDEV* values are deprecated at boot time. Someone know how to fix this?
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: such as wine "/home/john/Desktop/desktop.exe"
<DerangedDingo> setkeh: or wine "Z:\Blah\Blah.exe"
<Durmant> where is the setting for changing the number of works spaces?
<setkeh> DerangedDingo: thanks mate
<Telep> Durmant: have you got Desktop Effects enabled or not?
<Durmant> ya I have them enabled
<Durmant> but it says I only have 1 workspace
<Telep> Right. The easiest way is probably to install gnome-compiz-manager
<Durmant> I have beryl installed
<Durmant> but now I dont have a title bar on any window :-/
<Durmant> damn I hate being a noob
<Telep> Durmant, hmm sorry can't help you there, maybe someone more knowledgeable about Beryl can help...
<Durmant> well im going to try and uninstall it real quick.....is compiz like a equivelant?
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: Type beryl --replace in a terminal
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: if that doens't work, right click the Beryl Manager icon, and, pardon me, i forget the details, but in one of the little menu's, it might have an option for what Window Decorator to use
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: Compiz is more stable, but lacks a few of the feautures Beryl has. HOWEVER, recently, Compiz and Beryl reunited, and formed Compiz-Fusion. I would define Compiz-Fusion as "kickass", but it's harder to install
<r0bby> /w/win 2
<Durmant> not noob friendly :-p
<dev_> my keyboard prints multiple characters when pressed how do i solve this prob
<DFM> Durmant: I have experienced this also which didn't let me move or resize the window but it wasn't with beryl, it happened after I enabled desktop effects
<inventorgp> DerangedDingo: I had a couple of problems with compiz.. altho it looks nicer that beryl.. when you get it working
<DFM> Durmant: this is true
<DerangedDingo> DFM: Desktop Effects is just a launcher for Compiz
<tamiya> hey guys
<tamiya> I'm trying to play a movie DVD but having no luck
<Anthonydu68> Quelqu'un est Francais?
<DerangedDingo> DFM: Feisty comes with the core compiz packages preinstalled, and enabling "Desktop Effects" just starts compiz
<DFM> DerangedDingo: I didn't know that, but isn't compiz different from beryl?
<inventorgp> ! dvd | tamiya
<ubotu> tamiya: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tamiya> the DVD drive is going nuts. Its just spinning. The apps is MPlayer
<dev_> have you installed the codecs tamiya
<DerangedDingo> DFM: Beryl forked off of compiz's code and added more features
<inventorgp> ! compiz
<tamiya> yes
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tamiya> I have installed the codecs
<DFM> DerangedDingo: guess I should have read up on that. Thanks for the education.
<Anthonydu68> The player VLC can use Thoggen file?
<inventorgp> yes Anthony
<tamiya> how do I stop the drive from spinning and eject my disc?
<DerangedDingo> DFM: lol.. sorry.. i need to keep away from wikipedia
<inventorgp> well it should anthony
<tamiya> i have pressed the eject button the drive but nothng happens
<tamiya> it just spins and spins
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: did my earlier messages help at all?
<DFM> DerangedDingo: NP I just have limited time and hate not knowing something trivial
<inventorgp> tamiya... straighten a paper clip and push it through the hole in your dvd drive the dvd might be stuck
<Durmant> no
<Jordan_U> DFM, They have remerged now though and the next release will be called compiz-fusion, and it looks really nice so far :)
<Durmant> still broke
<inventorgp> ! compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inventorgp> darn
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: Okay, here's your last ditch option.
<Durmant> is there another config menu for desktop effects?
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: Which one do you want working, Compiz or Beryl?
<Durmant> well at the moment....I have niether....which ever is more noob friendly at the moment
<Jordan_U> Durmant, I suggest Compiz
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: in that case, start Desktop Effects and see if it works
<inventorgp> DerangedDingo:... I had compis working with the cube.. then  couple of reboots later compiz dont work.. and it screws up my machine...
<Durmant> it doesnt
<DFM> Jordan_U: sounds good. I like what little I have played with. Only wish I could figure out why sometimes out of the clear blue it locks up my window's. I turn off desktop effects and even reboot but once it happens it's all over but the crying.
<setkeh> its still not working :(
<Durmant> when I have it enabled.....I get 1 work space and no titlebars
<DFM> same here when it happens to me
<Durmant> was working fine before I installed beryl
<Durmant> just uninstalled beryl hoping it would go back
<DFM> well I never installed beryl
<Durmant> hmmm
<inventorgp> beryl = crap.....
<Durmant> so how do you normally fix it?
<Durmant> lol
<inventorgp> umm reinstall???.. lol
<DFM> Durmant: Kill it and reinstall. Not the preferred method of most but I have no data to loose
<Durmant> not again....you know how long it took me to get glx working on this shit video card
<Durmant> geforce 4 440 go
<draker> Anyone running dual monitor setup with Xinerama? I'm having a slight problem with my cursor..
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Feisty on a PC with an RTL8139/EM nic. This should be the module "8139too" but it isn't loaded automatically. Why could this be
<Durmant> stupid laptop
<Jordan_U> Durmant, ATI?
<DFM> Durmant: get any decent Nvidia card and your video troubles will be gone. even a $25 one
<Durmant> Nvidia
<Durmant> Laptop
<Durmant> cant replace card :-p
<Jordan_U> Durmant, What problem did you have exactly?
<DFM> Durmant: crud. your stuck
<inventorgp> ATI & linux = wasted time
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: To get the Window Manager working (assuming you have 3D capable video card), open up gConf-Editor with Alt-F2, and by typing "gconf-editor". Go under Apps > Beryl > General > plugins > decoration > allscreens > options, and on the right, for "command", enter gtk-window-decorator
<Durmant> ok when I enable the desktop effects.....I get no titlebars on any windows and I am limited to 1 workspace
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: Then in my above post, change the word "beryl" to "compiz"
<Durmant> Beryl is no longer installed
<Durmant> ah
<tulga> my laptop speaker working. but mic not working. where is problem?
<Frogzoo> inventorgp: depends - <=850 does ok with fglrx
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i am in DESPERATE need of help, my mother, god bless her, tipped a pint of water into my laptop over the weekend, I can't get that machine to boot at all, but my housemate has saved me by offering a spare laptop chasey, my machine was an nc6000, and this is an nx6000 (both are HP)
<Frogzoo> NET||abuse: if it's still wet, leave it somewhere warm with moving air till it 100% dry
<NET||abuse> so i stick in my hard drive, it boots, but.. of course, this is an intel graphics card, and mine was radeon, so, i've installed the xserver-intel-video
<NET||abuse> Frogzoo, 've done all that, dissasembled, left in the hot air cubbord for 3 days, not joy
<inventorgp> rogzoo: okay.. yeah I heard somewhere that 850 is ok
<flow^> well just leave your laptop to dry
<DFM> NET||abuse: if it is just watere and you unplugged it soon enough it should work again once dried out
<Durmant> that command you said to edit already had that in there
<flow^> I have spilled 1.5l bottle of cocacola in my comp
<flow^> straight on mb :D
<NET||abuse> DFM, i wasn't in the room when it happened (my neice was watching a dvd on it, mother brought her water)
<flow^> it gave a little zapping sound and shutdown
<pvl1> most laptops would be fine unless drenched for a while, just really wait for it to dry
<DFM> flow^: sweet action!!!
<flow^> then I let it dry and wash it with alcohol cleaner or something
<DFM> NET||abuse: ah I see
<flow^> now it works perfectly again :D
<Flannel> NET||abuse: take it apart, completely.  Wash it with distilled water (the salts in the water can cause problems) and then dry it out completely.
<NET||abuse> DFM, so she went hitting powere a few times after the event before coming for me
<pvl1> ive fixed blackberries before with isopropyl(rubbing alcohol)
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: then something's really not working :P restart X with Ctrl Alt Backspace, and don't use compiz or Beryl is all I can say
<DFM> NET||abuse: gotta love mom. we all have one :)
<flow^> Flannel I found some alcohol cleaner from comp shop that cleaned comp very well :D
<NET||abuse> Flannel, well, right now i have my hard drive in this alternate laptop and i just need the xserver config to work
* Durmant cries
<draker> I'm having a problem, I am running a dual-head ATI setup, but on one of my monitors my mouse cursor shows up as a square box.. anyone have this issue or know how to fix it?
<Flannel> flow^: as long as it doesn't dissolve any of the plastics, yeah.
<pvl1> dollar store isopropyl seems to work just as fine
<NET||abuse> DFM, i really need stuff to work (i have software on the laptop i need for work today)
<Durmant> there needs to be a system restore
<flow^> hehehe :D:D:D
<pvl1> well i doubt u can get it running in  a few hours
<flow^> just get some strong alcohol and stick your MB in there
<flow^> :D
<Flannel> NET||abuse: If you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it should do it.
<flow^> and hope it dont melt :D
<pvl1> water damage can be really bad
<DFM> NET||abuse: I am afraid I will be useless in this case
<NET||abuse> so the xorg.conf is wrong.. but need it to be rewritten to work on intel card :)
<DerangedDingo> durmant: you could do "sudo dpkg --reconfigure _________" (the underscore's being the packages you want restored)
<NET||abuse> Flannel, thanks, i'll try that! :)
<DFM> good night
<DerangedDingo> 'night
<Durmant> ....package I want restored lol.....I dont even know what packages those are
<DerangedDingo> durmant: ubuntu-desktop would be the package to reset all
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: the package of packages
<inventorgp> you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<albert> what's the command to create a directory in terminal?
<DerangedDingo> Durmant: it wouldn't eliminate any of your data, but all your configurations and stuff would be restored to when you first installed
<DerangedDingo> mkdir
<albert> thanks
<tulga> someone use ltsp here?
<Durmant> hmmm
<Durmant> it didnt know what that --reconfigure was
<pvl1> anyone know if itunse works in WINE?
<Durmant> unknown option
<paulie_007> how does dpkg differ from synaptic
<paulie_007> or apt-get
<negara> hy
<_-XPERT-_> Hi all
<negara> hy too
<DerangedDingo> paulie_007: a lot of different ways.. apt-get and synaptic are more user friendly and have more options
<NET||abuse> ok, i have xorg starting up now, just no sound,
<negara> hy
<NET||abuse> but, when i login something craps out
<Durmant> what if I goto synaptics and mark everything for compiz?
<Durmant> will that do the same thing?
<paulie_007> DerangedDingo: is synaptic just a gui for apt-get?
<DerangedDingo> paulie_007: yeah basically
<negara> what?
<DerangedDingo> paulie_007: apt-get and aptitude are for reading from the repositories. dpkg has more options for dealing with .debs you downloaded from the interweb
<negara> yeah
<negara> come on
<negara> come on baby
<NET||abuse> hmm, i have an error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log saying No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<Durmant> GRRRR!
<Durmant> still only 1 workspace
<Durmant> boo
<paulie_007> Durmant: gotta love the cube goodness
<Durmant> I hate you
<Durmant> lol
<Durmant> It worked awesome till I installed Beryl
<Durmant> then it broke
<paulie_007> haven't tried beryl ... but I am using compiz-fusion so I guess I kind've am using beryl
<abuyazan> i have problem in my wireless connection on HP laptop with ubuntu 7.04
<abuyazan> it was working but now it sill try to connect but with no luck
<pvl1> can it find the router?
<abuyazan> i can see the access point with good signal
<pvl1> secured?
<abuyazan> pvl,  yes
<rudy_1> good morning
<pvl1> sometimes u just need a diff app
<rudy_1> a good program for sharing music?
<pvl1> are u using whatever came with feisty?
<udung> any1 can help me ?
<pvl1> amule is good for international music idunno if its good for other things, rudy
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: emule/amule
<abuyazan> pvl, i am using nm-applet come with feisty
<rudy_1> thanks guys
<SlimeyPe1e> udung: just ask your question and if we can help you then we will :)
<pvl1> abuyazan, i would personally just see what other apps there are
<pvl1> i was using wireless on my toshiba laptop with a previous verision and it worked, i dont know how well the feisty wireless app is
<Durmant> its working for me
<pvl1> at the top right though, there should be an icon to modify ur settings
<Durmant> on my toshiba
<pvl1> yeah toshiba is good
<udung> new into ubuntu, can install the right driver for my vga, i had cds from the store but it contains rpm files not deb files
<rudy_1> do rpms need conversion before being installed into ubuntu?
<pvl1> idk about that
<pvl1> google!
<rudy_1> or can we just do rpm -i
<dgjones> !rpm | udung, rudy_1
<ubotu> udung, rudy_1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: use the repositories or a .deb package if you can
<abuyazan> i am trying to download knetworkmanager
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: emule/amule are available via synaptic, if that's what you're looking for
<Durmant> LOL
<rudy_1> ive heard about alien..
<Durmant> I uninstalled compiz but forgot to disable the desktop effects first
<Durmant> omg
<Durmant> someone cut me
<udung> thx
<koshari> udung whats your card?
<habo> Guys s quick QUestion ... is there a P2P programs like limewire for linux???
<habo> not torrents
<SlimeyPe1e> habo: emule/amule
<pvl1> kosharl try amule
<pvl1> er habo
<_-XPERT-_> Does anyone know where to download package dvd's of Ubuntu 7.0.4 ?
<pvl1> my mistake
<habo> oww thx
<rudy_1> i found amule with synaptic
<rudy_1> what's the difference between amule and emule?
<rudy_1> same servers?
<habo> program not programs i meant ..... lol typos
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: amule's a bit more up-to-date but is less stable
<pvl1> the way it works, emule is mroe of a technology
<habo> thxxx
<habo> so emule or amule???
<habo> which one?
<koshari> i thaught amult WAS the linux port for emule?
<pvl1> i know emule works
<SlimeyPe1e> habo: I use emule because it's more stable.
<pvl1> koshar i think ur correct
<SlimeyPe1e> koshari: nope, there's a linux emule
<habo> they both connect on the same network?
<SlimeyPe1e> habo: yes
<pvl1> sorta
<habo> thx
<habo> smiley
<koshari> ok, well ihave only ever used amule and had no prob for the last 2 years
<Durmant> there is no torrent ap for linux?
<pvl1> shure there is
<setkeh> i still cant get wine to work lol
<Durmant> that makes me a sad panda
<NET||abuse> ok,, so i have no login happening here,, i get the the gdm login, and basically as soon as it takes in my user/password X dies, but it restarts imediately, so does that mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log gets restarted so whatever error i need is lost?
<habo> Durmant USe ktorrent i use it its really good
<SlimeyPe1e> Durmant: there are loads of torrent apps
<SlimeyPe1e> ktorrent, bittorrent, bittornado, azureus, and lots more
<Durmant> good
<dgjones> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<SlimeyPe1e> habo: I don't think the emule port is in synaptic though so amule is probably easier to find/install
<abuyazan> it work fine now both application work fine after i installed knetworkmanager
<rudy_1> in synaptic u can find amule only
<sauvin> Does anybody remember how to convert ape files to flac?
<silverman> has joined
<pvl1> any1 kno any sites where to get pidgin smiles?
<poningru> habo: I figure it out
<poningru> its displaying on the vga output for whatever reason
<NET||abuse> ok, i've rebooted, the intel driver is starting up my gdm login, but something is killing the x session right after login
<Durmant> now ive done it
<NET||abuse> and it restarts gdm immediately so i can't check any new messages after login in Xorg.0.log
<NET||abuse> is there anything i can do here?
<Durmant> now I dont have a top or bottom bar lol
<paulie_007> Durmant: sounds like you need to restart
<habo> poinggri?? u fingure my graphic cards probs?
<habo> poinggru..
<poningru> habo: yes
<poningru> habo: you have a blank screen when you bootup right?
<habo> what is it ??? thx ... for working on it tho :S how can i pay u back
<habo> yes
<Durmant> hmmm I figured out how to add workspaces.....but when I change over to them they dont have toolbars
<habo> poingre yes i do
<poningru> habo: yeah the output is toward the connection on the outside of the laptop
<Durmant> screw it....ill just reinstall and learn from my mistake
<habo> poingru??
<habo> what do you mean
<poningru> habo: do you see a little blue connection on the back of your laptop?
<habo> towards an extenal monitor?
<poningru> thats for outside monitors
<poningru> right
<habo> oww yes ... blue
<poningru> for whatever reason ubuntu is directing the video toward that instead of the laptop screen
<poningru> I will try to figure this out
<habo> but its wierd coz i never used an external on it lol
<Co`Bru`JogJa> asd
<habo> poninggru thx alot
<poningru> habo: funny thing is gutsy should work on this out of the box
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me with an error im gettin when botting inti ububtu?
<habo> poingru .. well it did work out of the box with pclinuxos man ... but why does it directing my vid to an external monitor
<habo> i never used an external on it
<killerpiggy> booting into ubuntu*
<poningru> habo: I know, and this is a bug in package
<poningru> I will figure out how to get this fixed
<poningru> killerpiggy: whats the error?
<TBZ> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<sacater> hey guys, if i burn the i386 .iso to a DVD, will everything still be able to work okay
<killerpiggy>  /dev/sd1 does not exist
<habo> poingru .. owww thx man for thinking about it tho :)
<killerpiggy> dropping nto a shell
<poningru> sacater: it should
<sacater> poningru: k thanks
<killerpiggy> poningru: its /dev/sd1 does nto exist dropping to a shell!
<killerpiggy> not*
<poningru> killerpiggy: how did you install this?
<poningru> killerpiggy: when did you install this?
<killerpiggy> with the burned cd that i made
<killerpiggy> today
<poningru> killerpiggy: what version of ubuntu is what I meant
<killerpiggy> oh
<killerpiggy> the latest
<poningru> feisty?
<Durmant> well im off to bed, thanks for the help guys
<bimmel> someone in here an englishman, and can do me a favour?
<killerpiggy> its 7.04
<poningru> killerpiggy: yeah thats feisty
<poningru> weird
<Eq|work> bimmel : possibly.
<killerpiggy> feisty?
<killerpiggy> what is that
<Eq|work> the codename
<poningru> killerpiggy: dont worry thats the internal code name
<killerpiggy> right
<killerpiggy> ok
* Eq|work beats his d630 with gutsy
<bimmel> Eq|work: http://www.dirty-pages.de/new-world-disorder-8-teaser/ can you write down for me the speach, he is talking to fast for me but i need it
<poningru> killerpiggy: ok what kinda system is this?
<killerpiggy> like spec's you mean
<Eq|work> bimmel : no sound atm, so can't really.. sorry :-/
<poningru> desktop? laptop? what kinda mobo? right
<killerpiggy> oh
<killerpiggy> desktop
<killerpiggy> home built
<bimmel> no problem, and thanks for your help :)
<pc_> sexy girl seek nice gentelmen
<poningru> what kinda mobo/controller card do you have?
<poningru> !ops | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<dixon> what's the command for suspend and hibernate? I mean, how can I execute suspend or hibernate from the command line
<killerpiggy> i dont know exactly what mobo it is but it came out of a ibm thinkcentre
<poningru> hmm
<Eq|work> dixon : probably 'suspend' .. or at least related to it.
<poningru> did the live cd bootup on it correctly?
<Eq|work> anyone here used gutsy on a dell d630?
* Eq|work is fighting with it atm
<killerpiggy> no
<killerpiggy> i try to boot from it and i get that
<killerpiggy> the only clue on the mobo i have is it just says IBM rev 2.7
<poningru> killerpiggy: what?
<Eq|work> you got any os on the machine atm killerpiggy ?
<poningru> you tried to boot from the cd and you get that?
<poningru> ok sooo weird
<MinuteElectron> I am running Ubuntu server edition - wher can I find my USB ext hdd that I just plugged in?
<MinuteElectron> There is nothing in /mnt
<poningru> MindOfChaos: it should /dev/sd something
<killerpiggy> no i do not have a os on it right now i formatted it
<SlimeyPe1e> MinuteElectron: /media is the usual place in ubuntu
<ziroday> MinuteElectron: try /media
<MinuteElectron> Thanks
<MinuteElectron> Hmm, there is no USB hard drive in there.
<poningru> so you gotta do sudo mount /dev/sd<whatever> /media/<whatever>
<poningru> MinuteElectron: read what I just said
<MinuteElectron> I see.
<poningru> killerpiggy: get a new cd
<poningru> that sounds like the cd got fracked up
<MinuteElectron> poningru: Any ideas what the <whatever> could be?
<Eq|work> MinuteElectron : dmesg | tail
<MinuteElectron> thanks
<killerpiggy> ok i will try that
<MinuteElectron> Ahh, sda
<MinuteElectron> thanks
<Eq|work> you'll probably need to create a dir in /media or /mnt to mount it to..
<MinuteElectron> yeah
<ion> I need to search and replace a part in text "0.80" to "0.70" in about 100 files in a few directories, how can I do this recursively, is there an app to do it
<killerpiggy> how can i get to a command prompt at the boot loader?
<MinuteElectron> Hmm, problem. What do I do to specify fat32, I can't see it in the manual.
<killerpiggy> wait a sec
<killerpiggy> how can i re format the drive?
<Eq|work> MinuteElectron : mount -t vfat
<MinuteElectron> Eq|work: thanks
<Eq|work> but mount should autodetect it
<Nikolas> ion, check sed
<ion> find . -type f | xargs perl -pi~ -e 's/oldtext/newtext/g;'
<ion> will this work Nikolas
<TylerJGillies> when i try to chroot to /media/disk (/dev/hda1) it get a segfault. i'm using livecd
<TylerJGillies> s/it/i'm/
<Rowan> WHEN IS UBUNTU 8.45 COMING OUT?
<Rowan> I PRE ORDERED IT FROM SOME GUY
<Rowan> HE SAID I'D BE THE FIRST TO GET IT
<poningru> !ops | Rowan
<poningru> !op | Rowan
<ubotu> Rowan: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jeremy_west> hey guys
<paulie_007> heya
<shearn89> Roawn: and why did you bother to buy it, ubuntu's free?
<elkbuntu> Rowan, please behave
<pitwalker> Hi, all! Anybody know an image manipulator program (like gwenview) that can rotate serious files by manual click, andt DON'T modify the last modification time?
<pitwalker> I have this problem vith Gwenview 1.4.1
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error?
<jeremy_west> can anyone help me?
<shearn89> pitwalker: i think all image manipulation programs change the mod time, because they have to change the picture.
<shearn89> pitwalker: they basically swap all the pixels over....
<mattgu> this is really upsetting me.  i cannot get my nvidia geforce go 7600 to be 1440x900 resolution!  can somebody help me??
<Eq|work> mattgu : tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<paulie_007> jeremy_west: do you not have a cd-r?
<jeremy_west> my computer is in pieces sitting on my desk at a friends house and i diddnt bring my cdr
<mattgu> wow...eq|work...
<OminousZ> Anyone around who is experienced with attempting to install ubuntu off a partition using grub? I've ran into an error 15: file not found error, despite doing everything on -> this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux correctly
<Eq|work> hm.. this is fun.. when i change the effects level, i get 'nvidia hardware not available'.. lol
<OminousZ> the only difference is I'm doing the server version text install iso of 7.04
<Eq|work> mattgu : most of the settings you should be able to leave as default, or use autodetect.. when it gets to the monitor, it should pick up the lcd res.
<poningru> Ominous: err you dont need that
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeremy_west> his crd wouldent burn the disk for some reason
<poningru> just reinstall grub
<Raff7> hi all
<dvm> Is it possible to choose scim language using shell command?
<OminousZ> poningru, I'm attempting to install the server version of ubuntu without using a cd
<TylerJGillies> can you install a package to a specific place using apt-get? like apt-get install --root-directory=/tmp/foo
<OminousZ> when I choose the new option I made labeled "installer" I get error 15: file not found
<poningru> Ominous: oh
<OminousZ> I've tried editing the boot options to use other partitions, no luck
<poningru> where did you point it at?
<OminousZ> hd(0,3)
<OminousZ> er
<OminousZ> 0,2 sorry
<poningru> are you sure thats it?
<OminousZ> since it's /dev/sda3
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason
<habo> Guys where can i find the linux version of emule .... i tried looking for it all i get is the .exe file
<Raff7> i wrote beryl on the command line and i passed the tests, but "beryl: Failed to load slide: /home/robb/hotcorners_racarr.svg
<OminousZ> well I've tried both
<OminousZ> so even if I'm not sure
<OminousZ> ;P
<poningru> do you have other disks?
<Frogzoo> all my desktop icons are now text files called xxxx.desktop - any ideas?
<OminousZ> I only have the one
<OminousZ> scsi raid
<Frogzoo> habo: amule
<habo> frogzo .. yes but people told me emule is more stable
<dvm> Is it possible to choose scim language using shell command?
<erUSUL> habo: amule with 'a' it's an emule clone
<erUSUL> !info amule | habo
<ubotu> habo: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1266 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<poningru> go into the prompt and try to autocomplete the thing
<habo> erusul ... i knwo about amule i found it the package manager but ialot of people said emule is more stable
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason
<OminousZ> autocomplete the hd(0,3) ?
<poningru> Ominous: yes
<DARKGuy> hey guys, how do I enable the restricted manager for installing my nvidia driver? (GeForce4 Ti 4200, usually nVIDIA 9639 max.)
<OminousZ> er
<OminousZ> 0,2
<habo> thx guys
<poningru> Ominous: if you go into the prompt and start typing root (hd and then tab it should start autocompleteing
<OminousZ> ooh cool
<erUSUL> habo: !? afaik there is no linux version of emule
<OminousZ> comes up with a list
<OminousZ> I have 1-4
<poningru> so right because of the raid I think grub is confused
<erUSUL> habo: maybe it runs in wine but i do not see the point of doing that
<OminousZ> no, I should have 4 partitions
<poningru> !emule | habo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habo> eRUSUL .. yup there is ..... poninggru said thee was .. or someone els eim not sure
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason
<_Ahti> could someone tell me where the package "vmware-server" has gone off to -.-
<_Ahti> it was there a while ago
<habo> poingru .. its an !emule with the ! ?
<OminousZ> the / and /home/ are seperate, I have some swap space, and some unallocated
<_Ahti> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<OminousZ> this seems to reflect that properly
<poningru> _Ahti: you have to enable the canonical commercial repository
<OminousZ> well, and the temp partition I set up to boot off of
<poningru> ok with that I must go to bed
<Eq|work> habo : try amule
<poningru> nn guys
<jeremy_west> can anyone help me?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, how do I enable the restricted manager for installing my nvidia driver? (GeForce4 Ti 4200, usually nVIDIA 9639 max.) - I'm in a fresh Ubuntu Feisty install, updating as I speak.
<OminousZ> so I'm guessing the swap isn't listed since it's not primary
<_Ahti> pningru, right-o
<_Ahti> ...how? 0.0?
<habo> thx guys
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason can anyone help me?
<OminousZ> Gnight poningru
<Morpheouss> hi
<Morpheouss> does ubuntu 7.04 support reiser4? i not mean booting from it, but if i boot livedvd can i access reiser4?
<_Ahti> Where do i get canonical's "commercial" repo?
<_Ahti> Or rather what is it -.-
<Eq|work> _Ahti : it's in the software sources app in system/administration
<jeremy_west> can anyone help me?
<Eq|work> contains all non-free software.. things that aren't under open licenses.
<DARKGuy> !ask | jeremy_west
<ubotu> jeremy_west: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eq|work> ubotu : he did. look up :P
<Morpheouss> anyone?
<Eq|work> gah.
<DARKGuy> lol my bad
<jeremy_west> yeah srsly
<jeremy_west> lol
* Eq|work punts a large crate at the bot
<DARKGuy> sorry xD
<jeremy_west> :>
<jeremy_west> so
<Todd_> Problem, while trying to set JAVA_HOME variable on Ubuntu server 6.10....
<Todd_> Running this...sudo echo "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun" >> /etc/environment
<jeremy_west> so dard can you help me with my problem?
<jeremy_west> dark*
<Todd_> returns -bash: /etc/environment: Permission denied
<DARKGuy> jeremy_west: nope, I'm sorry, I've never done any ubuntu network installation in my life :/
<Todd_> Any ideas?
<jeremy_west> i diddnt do it over network
<DARKGuy> hey guys, how do I enable the restricted manager for installing my nvidia driver? (GeForce4 Ti 4200, usually nVIDIA 9639 max.) - I'm in a fresh Ubuntu Feisty install, updating as I speak.
<jeremy_west> it was on one computer
<mrk> What's a command to check if I installed the graphics nvidia card properly?
<DARKGuy> jeremy_west:  huh, not much ideas either :/
<jeremy_west> ok
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason can anyone help me?
<jeremy_west> DARKguy: do you know how i would go about reformatting my HD
<MinuteElectron> /part/
<jeremy_west> so i can try the disk
<Todd_> I'm having issues creating the JAVA_HOME variable while installing Sun JDK onto Ubuntu server 6.10
<habo> Guys about amule WHy do i get no valid serves in the list?
<mrk> What's a command to check if I installed the graphics nvidia card properly?
<habo> whenever i try to connect on amule i cant i get no valid servers found in
<FrozenFlame> testing testing
<FrozenFlame> gut
<DARKGuy> jeremy_west: not in Linux, but I know you can download a bootdisk from www.bootdisks.com (or any other page that shows up in google with downloadable bootdisks) and make a floppy disk out of an image of a bootdisk in there and reformat oO
<jeremy_west> it works frozen
<FrozenFlame> :D yes i see. ;D
<adrian_> Hi, in Evolution I cannot remove my deleted mail I get the error Error while expunging folder Error storincg a folder. Any ideas?
<jeremy_west> ok thanks darkguy
<DARKGuy> but of course, FAT or TNFS o.O
<OminousZ> Are the locations of the kernel and initrd different on the server+text install cd?
<DARKGuy> *NTFS
<DARKGuy> dunno about formatting in ext3 or other linux fs
<Morpheouss> or maybe U know any 64bit linux livecd with reiser4 support?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, how do I enable the restricted manager for installing my nvidia driver? (GeForce4 Ti 4200, usually nVIDIA 9639 max.) - I'm in a fresh Ubuntu Feisty install, updating as I speak.
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason can anyone help me?
<Eq|work> DARKGuy : by restricted manager, you mean for the commercial software?
<habo>  HELP...whenever i try to connect on amule i cant i get no valid servers found in.. DO i have to type in the servers MANUALLY ??????
<Eq|work> habo : ask the amule people..
<mrk> habo don't spam for f*** sake
<DARKGuy> Eq|work: Nope, that thingy that says that you're using an opensource video driver and allows you to install/download the correct propietary driver
<habo> eq|work ... they have a channel?
<Eq|work> you could try telling it to get the server list from an emule source.. (go find where you can get the list of servers..)
<Eq|work> no idea.
<Eq|work> DARKGuy : ah.. err, dunno tbh
<Fute1> hi guys, i just installed Festy Fawn and its great lol way more simpler then when i put gentoo 2.6.21 on ouch that was hard lol.. one problem im having problems playing any audio though i did a hardware check and i notice my sound card and onboard both are ment to be working fine.. just no audios coming out, its turned up and im using the right one lol its also not mute lol any ideas please PST me i would really appreciate it, thanks i
<Eq|work> see what happens after the upgrade is finished?
<habo> ok thx
<phenom> Hi people, could anyone guide me to lit or have experience installing xp dual boot with ubuntu which is currently the only os? Should I look in to vmware or is their a better alternate to install xp dual boot?
<Eq|work> Fute1 : sure that both master & pci is turned up?
<Eq|work> pcm*
<DARKGuy> Eq|work: that's ok xD... yeah, gonna wait. It usually pops up -after- I've installed my own nvidia downloaded driver -.- so I want to try the other way around xD
<jeremy_west> I followed the instructions located here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html and when the installation is finished i get a /dev/sd1 does not exist error? i couldent burn the cd with my friends cdr for somereason can anyone help me?
<mrk> What's a command to check if I installed the graphics nvidia card properly?
<Fute1> hmm pci im not sure good thinking lol i didnt even knew i hade to turn it up on the pci....
<Eq|work> mrk : try glxinfo
<phenom> I finally found my xp discs :)
<Eq|work> and glxgears
<Eq|work> phenom : read the common questions bit on the website support section
<mrk> Eq|work: glxgears seems fine, glxinfo gives me alot of lines with numbers :o)
<banyunet> paijo
<wehttamb> i normally get automatic updates every day for compiz fusion but recently i havent had any updates. im using trolvenos repo. has he not updated it recently?
<phenom> Eq|work: I believe I did, I'll check in to it a bit more. My concern is ubuntu being primary, normally one installs ubuntu from xp :)
<Eq|work> mrk: what numbers do you get from glxgears
<Fute1> /name Futex
<mrk> Eq|work:  102063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 20412.580 FPS
<Eq|work> and do glxinfo | grep dri
<Eq|work> holy fark that's fast.
<fute1> YEAH LOL
<mrk> i got 8800 gts
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an aging Toshiba S1800 lappy, and the LiveCD doesn't boot, so I copied it on the HDD and installed lilo in the MBR.
<arturo_on_rails> I need the proper kernel parameters...
<mrk> Eq|work:  that doesn't do anything
<BlackDalek> what kernel is feisty supposed to be? Is 2.6.17-11 right?
<wehttamb> i normally get automatic updates every day for compiz fusion but recently i havent had any updates. im using trolvenos repo. has he not updated it recently?
<arturo_on_rails> My current parameters are: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk_size=12000 rootfstype=ramfs  <-- but I am getting an error 'cannot open console' or the like on boot
<maz1977> hi all
<sygon> could anyone tell me how i would go about checking if my pci sound is turned up??
<sygon> hi maz
<maz1977> i have BIG problem firefox
<mrk> OK I gotta go to work I will be back midnight thanks
<wehttamb> i normally get automatic updates every day for compiz fusion but recently i havent had any updates. im using trolvenos repo. has he not updated it recently?
<arturo_on_rails> sygon: alsamix
<maz1977> i can't  see some site
<arturo_on_rails> Guys, any ideas?
<sygon> ty artuo
<maz1977> i thought it was gzip problem
<sygon> google maybe mate?
<maz1977> but it isn't
<sygon> check fourms for a tutorial on how to boot from a harddrive
<bentob0x> is there a problem with the apache2 package?
<Morpheouss> does ubuntu 7.04 support reiser4? i not mean booting from it, but if i boot livedvd can i access reiser4?
<sygon> try this first maz can u ping google.com
<sygon> lol of course u can u are on IRC now :( srry...
<Eq|work> arturo_on_rails : what gfx chipset?
<adrian_> OK found work round https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/27014/comments/6
<maz1977> sygon is not dns connection problem
<Eq|work> maz1977 : it's more likely your isp or those sites.
<sygon> proxy maybe?
<maz1977> I see only strange charatercs
<OminousZ> Is it normal to format a partition to ext3 and end up with 227.53 MiB used?
<sygon> do you see html source?
<maz1977> do you use firefox 2.0.0.6 ubuntu?
<arturo_on_rails> Eq|work: Trident
<Eq|work> OminousZ : depends on the size of the partition, but yeah that's probably about right.. it's the journal
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(dgjones/#ubuntu) arturo_on_rails, np, just thought there may have been some help in the wiki for you
(sipior/#ubuntu) !envy > sipior
(nubu/#ubuntu) Could anyone help me how can I mount the macosx drive (Lacie drive externally connected with firewire) in ubuntu?
<dicki> Eq|work: ok that file has some info on the card, can i just add MTU 1500 on to the end of this string?
<Eq|work> arturo_on_rails : you're using the normal livecd? yeah, it normally boots into X, asks you a few questions when you double click on the install icon, then installs the base system
<dicki> iface eth0 inet dhcp mtu 1500
<DerangedDingo> nubu: "sudo mount /path/to/mountpoint" is that what you're asking?
<Eq|work> dicki : read the documentation
<Eq|work> man interfaces
<Eq|work> should be it
<sauvin> How do I enable French language support on konsoles?
<cewEk> ] 
<cewEk> hi
<nubu> DerangedDingo: No, the live ubuntu cd does not detect the external firewire drive
<sygon> how do i check if my pci sound is on or turned up, any ideas ? :-/
<sygon> hi cewek
<dgjones> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dicki> Eq|work: thanks i'll check it out :)
<sygon> tyvm guys thanks
<arturo_on_rails> Eq|work: ?_?  yes...
<DerangedDingo> nubu: I have a few ideas, but I don't know enough to be sure.. have you tried the forums?
<OminousZ> hokay wish me luck... attempting to boot installer from disk again
<OminousZ> using different partition this time
<zarshark> whois Fade
<OminousZ> nope...
<zarshark> list
<zarshark> .list
<zarshark> q
<theDtTvB2> Hello... Are there any ways to make Audacity looks like all the other applications?
<theDtTvB2> I searched through the internet, it says that I need to config gtk-1
<dezmin> theDtTvB2, yes. audacity uses wxwidgets which is gtk1 based
<CowzRule> }:-0  Moo
<yellow_chicken> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 167K 2007-07-12 13:03:14.000000000 -1000 file.txt     what's that "-1000" indicate? , i used ls --full-time
<TBZ> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prone> <----n00by ;) can somebody tell me some tips for ettercap???
<prone> works it over wifi?
<BlackDalek> Why is my uname-r saying 2.6.17-11-generic instead of 2.6.20-etc...?
<habo> I have a quiestion .. how do u install macromedia flash player for linux if its not in.deb .. its in .tar.gz and when i etract the installed opens in text .. help
<roshan_s> BlackDalek: Because you're running a 2.6.17 kernel?
<_5-HT> BlackDalek, you're booting into the 2.6.1-11-generic kernel, uname -r only displays the kernel you're currently using
<habo> installer
<prone> can someone helpme with ettercap?
<roshan_s> habo: It's better to install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<_5-HT> habo, the installer has a README, apart from that: there is a .deb available
<_5-HT> hado, all you really need to do is to extract the plugin to your firefox plugins directory
<habo> _5-ht no[pe there isnt its only in .rpm or .tar.gz .. on the macromedia website
<prone> need help with ettercap :( can somebody help plz?
<Jza|[Ubuntu-Linu> hi all
<_5-HT> habo, the install instructions are in the .tar.gz. I can check if you really want
<K3nto> how do i extract a file that is packed at .roo, .r01, .r02 etc...
<roshan_s> habo: Ubuntu has a flash package. Just install the flashplugin-nonfree package or run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<blackmatrix> -
<K3nto> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CowzRule> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habo> ok guys ill try it one sec
<BigToe7000> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium - (6.0.6000) up: 9hrs 38mins 10secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz at 1600MHz (5% Load) gfx: Intel Corporation Intel(R) GMA 950 224MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: -385/0MB (0%) hdd: C:\ 32.69GB/91.69GB net: Intel[R]  PRO_100 VE Network Connection - 10MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<blackmatrix> exit
<i-hate-myself> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate - (6.0.6000) uptime: cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz at 3214MHz (9% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: -276/0MB (0%) hdd: 11 C:\ 19.56GB/50.78GB Free D:\ 43.4GB/49.8GB Free E:\ 58.5GB/58.59GB Free F:\ 73.61GB/73.7GB Free H:\ 1.42GB/19.53GB Free I:\ 22.79GB/38.59GB Free J:\ 1.62GB/38.09GB Free K:\ 1.24GB/17.76GB Free net: Built-in Inf
<_5-HT> hado, sorry. Yes, there is only the installer. You can run in by doing a ./flashplayer-installer from it's directory
<_5-HT> hado, alternatively: you can just copy the plugins to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<nubu> My external firewire harddrive is not detected by Ubuntu live. The hdd is in macosx format *hfs*
<nubu> how could I make the firewire external drive recognized in ubuntu_
<roshan_s> _5-HT: habo: Installing the package gets you automatic updates, etc. What's the point of using that tar.gz file?
<_5-HT> nubu, Ubuntu *should* have support for hfs. It's most likely the firewire device that not's getting recognized. Have you tried mounting it?
<_5-HT> roshan_s, yeah it's better to keep it with the package manager
<Frogzoo> nubu: should be plug & play
<sygon> HAHAHAH ok guys about my sound problem this helps.... make sure u pluged your speakers into your speaker input not your mic input 0_o how imbarasing, thanks heaps for the help guys
<mhds> Yo
<_5-HT> roshan_s, the only reason I suggested it was because 1) they already downloaded the file and 2)if flash gets updated it won't be reflected in the repos unless it's a major bug/security fix
<mhds> Hey what do I get to play wav files
<dgjones> nubu, i don't have any macos formatted drives, but a quick search brought this up http://jclark.org/weblog/Miscellany/ubuntumount.html, maybe its of some help
<Tommy->  hi, i cannot run any linux distro that has a 2.6.21+ kernel. But i can of run them in VM ware. why?
<str1> hi, how can i make the following command run without root privilages:   "sdparm --command=stop /dev/sdb1"... i tried editing sudeors file but it didn't seem to work... heres the file:  http://rafb.net/p/eR51KE86.html
<faileas> sounds like some hardware issue
<_5-HT> Tommy-, what's the error when you try to run them?
<roshan_s> _5-HT: Not really. The backports system is working fairly well now. Flash 9 is available in Edgy and Dapper
<str1> i followed some instruction on ubuntu guide to edit sudoers file
<Solid> hi, does xubuntu work (at least) with 32mo RAM? (bad english)
<_5-HT> roshan_s, thanks- I haven't been up to speed with backports lately
<Tommy-> _5-HT: some busy box error, then just freezes up. But all distros show different errors
<roshan_s> !flash > habo
<nubu> dgjones: I had been to that site, but when ubuntu does not detect the external firewire drive, it is impossible to find a mountpoint
* mhds needs help..
<habo> roshan ..... i got the flashplugin-nonfree package it worked thxxx
<str1> *
<mhds> what to get to play wav files people.
<dgjones> nubu, rite, sounds like the livecd isn't detecting the firewire itself, is the external drive firewire only? or does it have a usb option as well, might be worth trying that if it does
<_5-HT> Tommy, I'm trying to think of what was introduced in 2.6.21 (well...a lot). Maybe dynticks? A few ideas: some boot parameters might help (like noacpi, noapi, irqpoll, etc...) apart from that, most distros will probably use dynticks (it's weird for that itself to gives problems though). Have you tried to compile a >=2.6.21 kernel with all the *new* features disabled?
<mhds> -.-
<nubu> dgjones: that is firewire onlhy
<CowzRule> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_5-HT> Tommy, booting into the kernel with debug on might help pointpoint the issue
<Tommy-> _5-HT: ive tried everything ever since ubuntu 7.04 first came out ive been trying to get it to work. others like me have the exact same issue. Though i did find a workaround that works fine but........
<mhds> Does anyone here know a good app to play wav files with
<CowzRule> xmms
<mhds> 3
<mhds> this place isnt helpful :(
<_5-HT> Tommy, hmmm...what was the workaround? Is there a bug filled with Ubuntu if a lot of other people are experiencing it? I've had my fair share of kernel issues so I can relate.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mplayer should be able to play wav files
<astro76> !xmms | mhds
<ubotu> mhds: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mhds> Kopfgeldjaeger:  how come when im using webmessenger lets say the beep noise is .wav so it doesnt play it and says there is a missing plugin when I click search for plugin (this is firefox) says nothing found
<davin> How do I get gDesklets to show up automatically when I startup my computer?
<mhds> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_5-HT> davin: you can add gDesklets to your starup apps: it in the gnome 'sessions' menu. If you're using KDE you can put it in ~/Autostart
<davin> _5-HT: I added it but when I close and open the sessionsmanager again it just isn't there anymore
<davin> I tried sudo which works but it's useless as it would only startup for root
<Jimma> hi all
<dgjones> nubu, not sure what to suggest, maybe keep asking in here, or have another look round the ubuntuforums, seems to e a few threads about mounting hfs drives, but not having one, i wouldn't know whether i was looking at the right thing
<Tommy-> _5-HT: yeah, there many a bug report. Heres what i did: first i extracted the ubuntu 7.04 iso to a partition and then booted into that partition via grub and installed it like that, the key thing that made this work is i unplugged my cd rom drive before doing so. And as long as i kept it unplugged i could run it just fine. But thats hardly a usable set up for me, ubuntu with no cd drive :(
<_5-HT> davin, hmm...do you have the 'save sessions' enabled? I do remember a few people having a similar issue, but can't remember the workaround.
<davin> _5-HT: Ahh that did it, thanks!
<_5-HT> Tommy-, Yeah, defo issue there. Can you plug the drive in after the initial install?
<_5-HT> davin, glad to help!
<tommax1083> hi
<davin> _5-HT: Or wait, actually it didn't work
<tommax1083> how i can connect to channel #java ?
<davin> tommax1083: type /join #java
<Tommy-> _5-HT: no, if i plug it back in it wont load and it freezes up half way
<_5-HT> Tommy-, Maybe an IRQ issue? Hopefully the bug will get solved, but it's hard to say what it is without a verbose debug
<_5-HT> davin, eh...sorry. I do remember something like this. Have you checked the forums for an answer?
<davin> _5-HT: No probs, gonna do that now
<_5-HT> davin, yeah, I'm not sure what it was, but the sessions were not saving
<Tommy-> _5-HT: truth is that ive all but given up after so much troubles. But with all new distros moving to a 2.6.21+ kernel................im screwed
<killerpiggy> hey
<Aelle> Anyone here willing to help out a total Linux newbie? ;.;
<killerpiggy> i got a new cd
<killerpiggy> and
<killerpiggy> i am now getting an arror 17
<killerpiggy> error*
<_5-HT> Tommy-, Best thing I can say would be to get your own kernel that works and stick with that until the bugs fixed (I'm sure it will be as long as it's reported to upstream)
<LiberCogito> !anyone | Aelle
<ubotu> Aelle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dgjones> !enter | killerpiggy
<ubotu> killerpiggy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<graendal> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<killerpiggy> ok
<killerpiggy> sorry
<LiberCogito> lolz
<Aelle> Well, I'm having a problem with my network card. Ubuntu doesn't recognize the drivers, so I installed ndiswrapper, only to have it come back saying "no version of ndiswrapper found". I looked it up on the forums and it said to try version 1.18 of ndiswrapper, but it does the same thing
<Tommy-> _5-HT: im sticking with distros with a 2.6.18 kernel, though its been 4+ months and nothings been fixed
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me i am getting an error 17
<TBZ> what's hotkey to show gdesklets?
<graendal> is there anything like ndiswrapper that can be used with other devices i.e. a sound card?
<eris> Aelle: what network card?
<_5-HT> Tommy-, it's annoying...but if you read up on the protocols for lkml.org (linux kernel mailing list) and submit a proper bug report (with bisects if possible) It WILL get looked at
<unagi> anyone know of a fix for the slight hang on bootup at configuring network devices/
<Aelle> WMP54GS
<Aelle> Linksys
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me cure an error 17 on install of ubuntu
<LiberCogito> aelle: there's a special project for those, i think.  Give me a minute or three to find it. k?
<tommax> how i can connect to channel ##java ?
<_5-HT> Tommy- a shot in the dark, but have you tried vanilla kernels from kernel.org >= 2.6.21?
<Aelle> Sure, thanks ^_^
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i'll do all i can to get people to notice that its a real problem, and hopefully they'll fix it
<TBZ> anyone? default hotkey to show gdesklets?
<Tommy-> _5-HT: vanilla kernels?
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me cure an error 17 on install of ubuntu
<graendal> I think it's alt+f12 or some such
<_5-HT> Tommy- kernels straight from the source without any distro specific patches. Ubuntu for one heavily patches their kernels. Possibly the problem is inherent to a patch and not the kernel sources?
<_5-HT> Tommy- kernel.org has the default, untouched (vanilla) kernels
<graendal> !emu10k2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emu10k2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiberCogito> Aelle:  Its onboard, right?
<Aelle> It's a bus card.
<Aelle> the computer with ubuntu is a laptop.
<graendal> is there any way to get the creative soundblaster audigy to work?
<Tommy-> _5-HT: well, ive tried many different distros (including ubuntu gutsy) and non have worked. How would i install the default kernel?
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me cure an error 17 on install of ubuntu
<LiberCogito> Aelle:  What does it come out with if you type lspci in a terminal?
<graendal> it uses the emu10k2 and all i can find is the emu10k1 driver
<graendal> very fuzzy sound
<Aelle> Liber: Lots of crap. Anything in particular I should be looking for?
<tommax> how i can connect to channel "##java" ?
<dystopianray> tommax: /join ##java ??
<LiberCogito> Aelle:  Wireless LAN Network Controller.
<aa^way> hey, does anyone know some linux video edit programming? Im not looking for a big program, maybe like 2 mb? all i want to do is just convert video and cut it .
<tommax> i wrote it but i can't connect
<dystopianray> aa^way: i think there is a program called 'kino'
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me cure an error 17 on install of ubuntu
<_5-HT> Tommy-, you'll need to download the kernel sources from kernel.org. There's a great walkthrough on the Ubuntu forums called the "master kernel thread" that gives you step-by-step directions on how to compile and install it
<LiberCogito> Aelle: It'll probably report it as a Broadcom, those models use a Broadcom chipset...
<inc0> hello
<inc0> do anyone know where is java.security file ?
<Aelle> Liber: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<roshan_s> tommax: That's /join #java
<Aelle> Yep.
<killerpiggy> when installing ubuntu do i need to have my drives fromatted to fat32?
<xuedi> does anybody know if xchat allso rigister my nicname at firt login?
<aa^way> dystopianray(aww weird name hehe) yeh thanks for mentionig it, i have it on my comp :P
<tommax> i wrote....nothing resutl
<tommax> result
<_5-HT> killerpiggy, you can reformat/repartition your drives as desired during the install
<roshan_s> tommax: Which IRC client are you using?
<tommax> XChat
<Tommy-> _5-HT: isnt the kernel 2.6.22 the latest one?, because gutsy already uses that and i couldnt install it.
<dystopianray> killerpiggy: you can have them formatted howevery ou like, as long as there are partitions available for ubuntu to use
<nubu> coming back again to the same question: How can I get the firewire external drive detected in the ubuntu 7.04
<nubu> ?
<killerpiggy> _5-HT: thats the thing when i boot from CD it just comes up witht he error 17
<LiberCogito> Aelle:  Well, you'
<WindsofTime> o.O
<dystopianray> nubu: plugging it in doesn't work?
<roshan_s> tommax: A new item should have appeared in the list on the left
<dystopianray> Tommy-: you need to install gutsy to use 2.6.22
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me cure an error 17 on install of ubuntu
<tommax> no, I have only #ubuntu channel
<_5-HT> Tommy-, yeah 2.6.22.2 is the newest stable release. The only reason I mentioned that is because it may (slight chance) be distro specific patches that are causing the problem. Without specific debug info though, it's hard to tell *what's* causing it save for the cdrom
<tommax> now i use xchat 2.80
<LiberCogito> Aelle: have two choices.  I had the same broadcom chipset, and the ONLY way I got it to work was to go to /etc/network/interfaces and comment out everything but auto lo
<LiberCogito> Aelle:  Try that, see if it works.  If not, the only thing I haven't tried is explained here:  http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html
<Aelle> Liber: Talk to me like I'm two, I've never used Linux before.
<Aelle> Please ^^
<LiberCogito> Aelle: PM me :)
<inc0> where can I find java security file?
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i might just try that then, the default kernel minus the extras. Is there any plans for a whole re-do of the kernel, completely remake it?
<roshan_s> tommax: I'm afraid I can't figure out the problem
<tommax> no problem, i retry after.... thanks at all for support!!! :)
<dystopianray> Tommy-: that would likely be an enormous waste of time
<_5-HT> Tommy- Shouldn't be for Ubuntu's flavour. If it's a legitimate bug- I'd hope they'd look at it! It should be fixed. If not, kernel.org will look at and fix 'em ASAP (so long as the post includes all information necessary, but there are lots of guides around on how to post to lkml.org. It's a little intimidating-but they know their stuff!
<Tommy-> dystopianray: yes but it would be better for me, and that makes it all worth while :)
<_5-HT> killerpiggy, that error is usually associated with SCSI devices, have you taken a look at Ubuntuforums.org? There are plenty of threads discussing how to fix that error
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i'll see what i can do, ill try to dig up those old launchpad bug files that had the same problem i had and see all the information i need
<_5-HT> Tommy-, yeah, just take a look to see if their assigned to anyone, and what their priority is. Just posting again on their threads in launchpad should get some attention
<_5-HT> Tommy- they're
<inc0> from the other hand...do anyone can guide me to do this: http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=534023 on ubuntu 7.05?
<LiberCogito> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i hope it gets someones attention. I'll look for the bug files now.
<aa^way> does anyone know some GUI video editing programs(not commandline such as mencoder / ffmpeg) for only cutting video and converting it to smaller format. Also if im using wine, is there chance that video programs works on there such as videomatch?
<kyncani> aa^way: avidemux maybe
<sygon> greetings guys , anyone know what this error means E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sygon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sygon> thank you kindly in advance ^_^
<ziroday> aa^way: kino
<kyncani> aa^way: ( I use it and I like it )
<roshan_s> sygon: It means that the dpkg package manager is already running
<dystopianray> sygon: another process is using dpkg by the sounds of it
<aa^way> ziroday: it expects me to capture video, i cant edit directly
<aa^way> kyncani thanks ill check, sounds good
<kyncani> np :)
<sygon> ok cheers thats what i assumed, i was worried it may be somthing worse lol thanks for your help
<Tommy-> _5-HT: heres a bug report, if you want to see it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78380
<b4l74z4r> i've noticed that the overall soundcard output level is lower in ubuntu than in xp so i have to set the volume of my amp higher, is this normal or is something misconfigured
<_5-HT> Tommy- Looks good! It's a confirmed bug that is assigned...so *someone* should be looking at it. But I notice that it was first filled in January....holy! I admire your patience.
<pai> hi! wats the command i should type on terminal to RESTORE the default upper and lower panels on Feisty?
<_5-HT> Tommy- If it is really an upstream kernel issue, Ubuntu will file it with them, I just hope somebody looks at it again! But posting like you did will get some attention. They HAVE confirmed that it's legitamate and needs to be looked at
<BlackDalek> what is remote desktop?
<inc0> ehh noone know how to prevent java from putting this grey box with "java applet window" in there?
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i just posted another comment on the file, telling them how i got it to work without my cd rom drive plugged in. Hopefully they'll notice it.
<roshan_s> pai: rm -r .gconf/apps/panel should do it
<bullgard4> BlackDalek: Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) is a multi-channel protocol that allows a user to connect to a computer running Microsoft Terminal Services"
<_5-HT> Tommy-, looks good. What I would do is add what you're CD-drive is getting recognized at (/dev/sr0 or similar, if you know) and what type: internal, USB, firewire etc...
<_5-HT> Tommy- make and model would help too
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i'll do that now
<_5-HT> Tommy- cool. Might not help, but won't hurt. Hope it gets fixed!
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i hope so to. Thanks for the help :)
<ouioui> salut, je voudrais faire le plus gros formatage possible, c'est possible?
<dromer> can anyone explain to me how I can get cinelerra ?
<ouioui> oups ! sorry
<nalpha> Anyone can help me? I can't right click on my Desktop (Ubuntu 7.04)
<_5-HT> Tommy- sorry I couldn't be of more, but we've really no idea what's going on except that the drive is causing *something*
<ouioui> i go to france !
<ouioui> bye !
<jrib> _5-HT: did you disable nautilus from showing your desktop?
<_5-HT> jrib, Are you referring to haing nautilus not drawing your desktop?
<kyncani> !cinelerra | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<_5-HT> jrib, if you, you can call it as 'nautilus --no-desktop'
<Tommy-> _5-HT: eh, i assume someone will fix it someday. I just dont want to be left using older distro versions for too long
<_5-HT> jrib, sorry, *if so*
<jrib> _5-HT: oops, wrong person, sorry :)
<jrib> nalpha: did you disable nautilus from showing your desktop?
<OminousZ> what the hell?
<nalpha> jrib: no...
<bosworth> Hi. Some webpages won't load in my browser, it just hangs. The trouble isn't with the remote server and it isn't with the connection... where can I look?
<_5-HT> Tommy- Yeah, I can feel that. What you can try though is just using the old kernel with newer distros....as long as gcc hasn't been that much upgraded along with glib6, it should work
<dromer> kyncani: the kiberpipa.org-packages don't work anymore
<jrib> nalpha: you are using GNOME?
<OminousZ> Ubuntu install is prompting for username and password.... to login to it
<OminousZ> I haven't ..... this is a new install....
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > lol
<nalpha> jrib: it's cause I'm try to mount samba from my samba server on my desktop, but it's goes to hang
<nalpha> jrib: yes, I'm using gnome
<kyncani> dromer: well, don't know then (don't use cinelerra here=
<dromer> ok .. hmm
<inc0> do anyone know where to configure java security??
<roshan_s> bosworth: Probably some plugin on the page
<Tommy-> _5-HT: ive looked into doing that, looked too complicated though. People advised me to just "hang in there"
<inc0> I have little, but annoying problem-.-
<jrib> nalpha: can you right click again if you start nautilus?  or if it's hanging... if you kill it and then start it again?
<nalpha> jrib: I'm already try to restart my computer and reinstall the nautilus, gnome.
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Ominous,  Did you had a linux before on it
<bosworth> roshan_s: hmm. ok, so I'll try disabling plugins and then trying again. Is there anything I can do other than stop using the faulty plugins?
<_5-HT> Tommy- If hanging in for a while will work- it'll be easier. But rolling your own kernel really isn't that bad. After your first successful time, it'll be a piece of cake. Take a look at the "master kernel thread" if you feel like it
<kyncani> bosworth: you could try with a different browser
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Damn wrong tab sorry
<nalpha> jrib: Maybe because that still have cache on my home folder?? maybe??
<Floker> sorry for OT: does anyone know an irc channel where they play irc-poker?
<OminousZ> Jza, yes I did
<roshan_s> bosworth: Not really. If you're using Firefox, you can probably use on of the myriads of extensions to block specific content on a page
<nalpha> jrib: so my nautilus keep tryng to mount to my samba server (but I has disabled it) and making may Desktop waiting with no response again
<OminousZ> however, none of the userinfo from that install worked
<bosworth> kyncani, roshan_s: I've actually tried with the w3m text based browser and it hangs on the same pages
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > then you its maybe in your cache if had auto login
<Tommy-> _5-HT: i'll look into it again then, im about willing  to try anything now days
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > *you
<_5-HT> Floker, how can you play IRC poker *without* cheating?
<nalpha> jrib: I still can move folder and file with console on my Desktop, do you have any idea?
<kyncani> bosworth: url ?
<bosworth> www.sinfest.net
<OminousZ> maybe
<pmo> my problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3181386#post3181386
<Floker> _5-HT, i dont know i never played irc poker at all. but i want to have an online poker game w/ my buddies and THPoker is pretty much crap ^^
<jrib> nalpha: but you can't drag files to your desktop for example?
<tom17bombadil> i have trouble to install latex on feisty fawn
<OminousZ> we'll try that again though
<bosworth> kyncani:www.sinfest.net i know it works, as I can ssh to my uni and see it through there
<nalpha> jrib: no, I can't do anything on my Desktop except changing my wallpaper from control panel
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > ok gl m8
<OminousZ> thanks
<tom17bombadil> i found out that tetex is buggy and no longer recomended
<kyncani> bosworth: konqueror and firefox work here
<roshan_s> bosworth: Works fine in elinks
<_5-HT> Floker, I'm not sure, but you can scan the channels on a server with '/list' and some googling might turn up some results--or just create your own channel if it's with buddies
<jrib> tom17bombadil: install texlive then from universe
<tom17bombadil> so i did a remove + autoremove
<kyncani> bosworth: (with feisty)
<bosworth> kyncani: also sourceforge.net
<jrib> !enter | tom17bombadil
<ubotu> tom17bombadil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Floker> _5-HT, i will try to do that, ty
<_5-HT> Floker, no worries- good luck
<bosworth> kyncani: they hang in both w3m and firefox on this machine, so it must be something system-wide
<BlackDalek> what do I need to setup a VPN?
<bosworth> roshan_s they hang in both w3m and firefox on this machine, so it must be something system-wide
<dystopianray> at what point will ubuntu official be distributed on dvd? there always seem be sacrifices made to squeeze each release onto a cd
<roshan_s> bosworth: A text based browser doesn't really interact much with the rest of the system. Have you tried using telnet?
<jrib> nalpha: try 'killall nautilus', then open a nautilus window by going to places -> home.  Is your destkop still in the same state then?
<ii> Hi - anyone know where there are instructions on how to share ntfs-3g with nfs?
<bosworth> roshan_s: telnetting to the server on port 43?
<nalpha> jrib: it's say not prosess killed ( I don't open any nautilus )
<bosworth> roshan_s: Is'nt port 43 http?
<dystopianray> bosworth: http is port 80
<jrib> nalpha: ok, go to places -> home then and then try the desktop
<roshan_s> bosworth: telnet www.sinfest.net 80<newline>GET / HTTP/1.1<newline>Host: www.sinfest.net<two newlines>
<bosworth> dystopianray: d'oh!
<bosworth> dystopianray: ty
<nalpha> jrib: oh I mean is I can access my Desktop from console and Nautilus..., But I CAN"T access the Desktop from the Desktop It's self... do you understand?? thanx... for helping Jrib.
<jrib> nalpha: yep, after you run places -> home, can you still not right click on the desktop (the actual desktop)
<bosworth> roshan_s: telnet hangs, but works on other sites
<nalpha> jrib: yes, I still can't do anything... on my Desktop
<bosworth> roshan_s: telnet works (i tried another site), but hangs on sinfest.net
<roshan_s> bosworth: Does it produce any messages?
<jrib> nalpha: what does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<bosworth> roshan_s nope
<rudy_1> when I create symbolic links for my browser's plugins, can i just copy the links from another browser folder?
<ii> I've read that it is possible to share ntfs-3g partitions with nfs but I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get instructions on how to do so ...
<nalpha> jrib: true...
<jrib> rudy_1: depends on the links
<bosworth> roshan_s just hangs after i input the second newline
<rudy_1> i have installed opera...
<jrib> nalpha: don't know then
<rudy_1> and i have copied the *.so from the mozilla-firefox/plugins directory
<rudy_1> will it work?
<bosworth> roshan_s I can ping the site, and the IP resolves fine when i use "dig"
<nalpha> jrib: okey.. it's ok thanx. alot
<webking> hello i search the ubuntu channel for germann
<webking> language
<jrib> rudy_1: depends on the links
<dystopianray> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<roshan_s> bosworth: So you get the escape character is ... message with telnet?
<rudy_1> jrib: what o you mean, what kind of links can i have?
<bosworth> roshan_s: sorry? I dont understand that :-)
<jrib> rudy_1: you can have absolute links (start with '/') and those will work fine, or you can relative links that just specify a relative path to where they are located.  So for example a link /a/b/c may point to '../d'.  If c is in /a/b, the link points to /a/d, but if it is in /a, then it points to /d.  So relative links may work and may not work depending on where the opera folder is
<KaiserDaTA> hello
<nalpha> jrib: Do you know how to clear cache that have related with the Desktop ??? Beacuse if I create another account My Desktop works good..
<roshan_s> After you type telnet www.sinfest.net 80, you should get a message saying connected to host www.sinfest.net and then "Escape character is ^] " before you type in the rest of the stuff. Do you get these messages?
<bosworth> roshan_s I tried sourceforge too, and got a message. here: http://pastebin.com/d5fc8e2d5
<KaiserDaTA> Someone know a low level format soft under linux? If it isn't forced to be booting on a cd :S
<rudy_1> ok, i remember when i have installad the plugins i used the command ln -s + full path
<roshan_s> bosworth: And sourceforge.net doesn't work in the browser?
<tatters> been trying to run my capture devices give me error X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode, anyone ave any knowledge of this problem?
<rudy_1> jrib: means they are absolute links, doesn't it?
<jrib> nalpha: not really sure.  You said you thought it was because of a samba share.  As long as that isn't showing up on the side pane in nautilus anymore I believe it's gone.  You can try just renaming ~/.gnome2 and seeing if that fixes it and then narrowing it down more
<nalpha> jrib: okey I will try it..
<jrib> rudy_1: yes
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, i have a problem,, i had a laptop get fried on me, but the disk was fine, so I switched the drive over to a new laptop,, i got the intel graphics setup (the old laptop was radeon) and into X no problem, then i try to login, and compiz crashes the session, compiz is in my gnome session startup,, I can get into KDE, but when i run "gnome-session-properties" nothing happens... under konsole i get the error
<NET||abuse>  CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_new: assertion `GSM_IS_GNOME_CLIENT (gnome_client)' failed
<NET||abuse> session manager does not support GNOME extensions
<tom17bombadil> jrib: i did that already; it was installed - but with this warning, that some sub-process failed and it wouldnt configure. i can use latex in the shell, but installing kile fails, talking about dependency-problems
<NET||abuse> So how can i access the gnome-session settings and take compiz out of the startup?
<bosworth> roshan_s: I do get the "Escape char..." message with both sites. sinfest hangs after i've inputted the "GET" and "Host". sourceforge gives the message you can see and closes the connection itself
<jrib> tom17bombadil: can you pastebin the full output APT gave you and the command you used?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is the link
<bosworth> roshan_s: im stumped - I have no idea what could cause this... :-(
<jrib> NET||abuse: it should be a .desktop file in the users ~/.config/autostart/
<OminousZ> ah crap
<roshan_s> bosworth: The sourceforge site is coming through properly in telnet. Did you say it doesn't work in a browser?
<OminousZ> bunch of squashfs errors just flew by
<OminousZ> that can't be good
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > :O :(
<NET||abuse> jrib: hmm, ok, i'll have a poke at that.. thanks :)
<nalpha> jrib: wah... Great... my Desktop appear normally... what;s is inside .gnome2 exactly?
<rudy_1> guys, I haveto admit that ubuntuis the best distro I've ever tried
<OminousZ> yep
<OminousZ> now, it popped up authentication
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > I hope you won't get the BLUE screen OminousZ  :P
<OminousZ> and keeps saying "authentication failed" message
<tom17bombadil> jrib: well, my system-language is german
<OminousZ> despite not having typed anything
<OminousZ> Jza, HAAHAHAH
<OminousZ> oh dear lord ;P
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > ::P
<rudy_1> #color red
<BlackDalek> Anyone know how to configure a VPN on a Linksys Wireless-G ADSL Gateway WAG54G?
<pmo> seems like i need to get rid of ubuntu since it doesnt do the job..
<bosworth> roshan_s: it isn't coming through in telnet - it should send the index page when i "GET". The sourceforge page hangs in firefox and w3m
<rudy_1> bye
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Wich version you want to put on it OminousZ
<OminousZ> 7.04
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > feisty
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > ok
<jrib> tom17bombadil: k, do the command again but prepend 'LANGUAGE=en' at the beginning
<bosworth> roshan_s: i retried, and now I don't get any response from sourceforge again... :-?
<NET||abuse> jrib: perfect, bloody weird though, the startup script was called "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1.desktop"
<NET||abuse> jrib: thanks for that, i think you just recued by gnome desktop :)
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > maybe its a bios error wich contains that the properties aren't set right its just a suggestion I'm a newbie here OminousZ
<OminousZ> Pretty sure it's something to do with my scsi raid ;)
<OminousZ> so you're right!
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > \o/
<jrib> nalpha: a lot of gnome settins, so you should restore your old .gnome2 and then try just renaming some stuff inside (if nothing looks like the culprit, just rename half, see if it helps, repeat...)
<OminousZ> since adaptect has a bios
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > bios upate \o/
<FirstTimer> nix coders
<NET||abuse> jrib: turns out that wasn't the only problem, something in the gnome startup is still killing my session :(
<OminousZ> Aha!
<OminousZ> Okay, found out
<FirstTimer> hello
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > nice m8
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > \o/
<FirstTimer> i am new
<jrib> NET||abuse: what happens exactly? Try renaming ~/.gnome2/session too if nothing is left in ~/.config/autostart/
<bosworth> roshan_s: Thank you for your help. the pages just started working for me again. I'll call my ISP, as I think it must be their problem. I haven't changed anything on my end
<OminousZ> Turns out my RAID was trying to rebuild
<FirstTimer> on ubutut
<FirstTimer> can any 1 help me?
<FirstTimer> :P
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Me to FirstTimer
<FirstTimer> rly?
<jrib> !helpme | FirstTimer
<ubotu> FirstTimer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OminousZ> kind of hard to install on a flux RAID
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > yeah my first Linux
<OminousZ> when things keep moving around
<OminousZ> hehehehe
<FirstTimer> me 2 =)
<FirstTimer> h3h3h3
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > lool
<FirstTimer> u guys play et?
<NET||abuse> jrib: basically the gdm login comes up, i can switch the session to kde, fine, but if i leave it on gnome, i put in password, hit enter, the screen goes to the brown background colour for a moment, then X crashes,, pretty much withing 2 seconds
<NET||abuse> jrib: X then immediately restarts to the gdm login
<tom17bombadil> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33570/
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Sorry I thought you ment new with linux FirstTimer
<NET||abuse> jrib: someone else also thought what i was thinking, the window manager is crashing and X is restarting
<FirstTimer> yeh me to
<FirstTimer> i am new
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > nice
<FirstTimer> just new
<FirstTimer> i just got cd now,
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > But I got the whole thing running in a hour \o/
<SliMM> hello
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > hi o/
<jrib> tom17bombadil: can you pastebin /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.YwUA2929 too?
<FirstTimer> i dunno how to connect to another server
<FirstTimer> u know how?
<FirstTimer> me 2 hrs
<FirstTimer> xD
<FirstTimer> h3h3
<FirstTimer> g2g
<FirstTimer> cya
<jrib> !enter | FirstTimer
<SliMM> does ubuntu have the zydas driver
<ubotu> FirstTimer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SliMM> ?
<NET||abuse> jrib: the only other thing i can think of is if i just get my direct rendering and things setup on this new laptop properly (switched from  radeon laptop to intel graphics laptop) then the program that's causing the crash won't be an issue anymore :)
<OminousZ> ohhh too late, he left ;(
<tatters> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode   , does anyone have any knowledge of this error , occurs if try to run capture card,apparently Nvidia does not support this function any more,
<NET||abuse> jrib: but i've heard all sorts of weirdness about the intel graphics and 3d setup,, it's just not good
<SliMM> doesn't anyone know?
<jrib> NET||abuse: heh, I'd try renaming ~/.gnome2/session first then
<NET||abuse> jrib: no such file ./.gnome2/session
<SliMM> :(
<YoshiBishi> Hello, Can anyone tell me if abiword or openoffice is better?
<NET||abuse> jrib: directory ./.gnome2/ exists, but no file session in there
<SliMM> i'll go for openoffice
<faileas> YoshiBishi, if you want just a word processor, abiword. if you want a full office suite OOo
<four80-6> uhmm.. I was using VirtualBox inside of Feisty (64bit cpu)... my screen went blank and it shut off.. now when I turn the machine one, it wont detect the HD... (300gb). is this common with Sata?
<tom17bombadil> jrib: i tried to cat it, but it seems not to be a regular file: /usr/bin/fmtutil: 932: /texconfig/tcfmgr: not found  fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found.
<jrib> NET||abuse: does GNOME fail to start if you create a new user account?
<NET||abuse> that's a good idea,, i can try that,, thanks :)
<jrib> tom17bombadil: that's the contents of /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.YwUA2929 ?
<NET||abuse> jrib: actually i better leave it for now :) i have some thiing to get done in the next hour,, but a good place to go next,, cheers :)
<YoshiBishi> Thanks for the info faileas
<tom17bombadil> jrib: no. thats the error when i try to read it out with 'cat' or 'less'
<YoshiBishi> Cheers
<futuro82> help me
<futuro82> I have Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 sound but it isn't work
<jrib> tom17bombadil: what does 'file /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.YwUA2929' return?
<nox-Hand> ~How would I safely remove distfiles (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<tom17bombadil> jrib: /tmp/texlive.fmtutil.YwUA2929: ASCII text
<shearn89> nox-Hand: sudo apt-get clean
<Pici> nox-Hand: sudo apt-get clean
<shearn89> Pici: almost at the same time... nice..
<Pici> :)
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Did you checked under Preferences > Sound their are some options 2 futuro82
<tom17bombadil> jrib: sorry.^^ that is indeed the content from the file
<dromer> how can I install libfftw3 ?
<dromer> I'm trying to compile Cinelerra, but I still have these dependencies: http://pastebin.com/d6d1553ca
<nox-Hand> Pici: shearn89 Thanks :)
<tom17bombadil> jrib: but find gets this: /var/lib/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf
<Kcaj> hii
<shearn89> dromer: not sure, its not in the repos?
<Kcaj> I was wondering how hard it would be to make a translation of Ubuntu to my native language.
<dromer> shearn89: can't find it
<Kcaj> Or is this something I'd be ebtter off petitioning someone else or an organization to do?
<shearn89> dromer: found it on rpmfind. You might have to use alien.
<shearn89> dromer: go to rpmfind.com and search for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj:  What language
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jrib> tom17bombadil: can you find texconfig/tcfmgr ?  It's under /usr/share/texmf here on tetex
<Pici> dromer: Try installing fftw3-dev and fftw3
<dromer> shearn89: ok, I was hoping to avoid that ;)  .. Pici: those are the same? and in the repo's ?
<tom17bombadil> jrib: jep, there it is:/usr/share/texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr
<Kcaj> I'm fairly fluent in English, but I beleive it would be very beneifical if I could work on Ubuntu in Ebonics, and might also help people from where I was born become better Ubuntu users, and set Ubuntu above all other Linux distros in places lke public schools, prisons, and possibly even Walmart would adopt some Ubuntu based systems, if it were available in an ebonics version.
<shearn89> dromer: yes, there in the repos.
<shearn89> dromer: that might solve the problem without resorting to alien.
<dromer> Pici: ok, I didn't have fftw3-dev, maybe that'll fix the dependency for that
<dromer> shearn89: ^
<MrMeoff> hey finally theres someone here, tell your server admins to change the global operator commands for this irc server...I just saw it posted on some forums and anyone can do it and ban anyone /server oper x827c-jd8l3-kd9sf-ldj82
<Kcaj> /server will disconnect a user.
<Kcaj> No matter what they put after it O_o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-065-013-172-036.sip.btr.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> no one do what MrMeoff said...
<FurryNemesis> ...
<faileas> eheh
<dromer> hmm, now all I need is librom1394 ..
<Kcaj> I remember when I was... I don't know... 13? It was SOOO FUNNY to tell someone to hold alt while pressing F4, or, worse yet in the "old Windows" day to convince someone to press ctrl+alt+del twice fast. XD
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > xD
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > lool
<Terrasque> Kcaj: what was even more lol was to tell someone to hold alt and type faxmachine for easter egg :p
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > loool
<shearn89> Kcaj: i think thats been replaced by evil linux people with "sudo rm -f *"
<Terrasque> as soon as they came to alt+x mirc exited :)
<shearn89> Kcaj: or "sudo rm -f /"
<Jack_Sparrow> shearn89: Dont even post that n fun
<shearn89> Jack_Sparrow: sorry...
<Jack_Sparrow> It just gives kiddies more ideas
<jrib> tom17bombadil: I wonder if it is actually tring /texconfig/tcfmgr?  I'm going to check the bugtracker at bugs.ubunntu.com
<Kcaj> I'm actually serious though, if it wouldn't be too difficult, I'd make a Ubuntu translation in to Ebonics. Not "slang", but actual ebonics, somethign that would (ironically) be very useful in public schools, prisons, etc. and low-income areas where I'm sure many people are thrown off by a lot of the manual pages and other documentation using words with too many syllabals.
<SliMM> ok, let's put it this way: does ubuntu 7.04 have support for msi us54se wireless usb stick?
<faileas> actually the funniest one was that one where someone talked someone into hacking 127.0.0.1 ;)
<shearn89> faileas: brilliant...
<faileas> SliMM: depends on the chipset its based on
<faileas> i tend to test my hardware in VMware first ;p
<SliMM> faileas: ZyDAS
<SliMM> sorry, epressed enter too soon
<IdleOne> Kcaj, that last statement is borderline racist and I believe you need to read !coc factoid and not make statements like that again
<SliMM> zydas driver is needed i think
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: THe 54 in the middle of that what I assume is Micro Star International model might imply the broadcom chipset
<Kcaj> !coc factoid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc factoid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terrasque> what was that fun bash fork bomb now again? can someone pm it to me?
<Kcaj> How can it be border-lien racist?
<shearn89> !coc | Kcaj
<ubotu> Kcaj: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Nimsoc_82>  I have install linuxdcpp and I don't now where the start icon is. help pls
<Kcaj> I'm black :o haha, so I mean, unless you mean it is racist against white people somehow.
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: and is it supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Yes
<faileas> SliMM: possibly:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: the live cd didn't detect it
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > SliMM
<shearn89> Kacj: IdleOne: i agree, how was that racist?
<IdleOne> Kcaj, lets get off the race subject and back to ubuntu support
<faileas> ;)
<SliMM> jack_sparrow: what?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Do you have access to a hardwire lan connection
<faileas> though
<shearn89> actual question: does anyone use openbox?
<harveyd> anyone have an idea how to either fix the size of the taskbar items, or stop firefox from showing the page title in the taskbar
<faileas> not at the moment. though once i get backup protocols on line, maybe ;)
<SliMM> jack_sparrow: i don't know where the cable is, so i guess not very soon
<harveyd> 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: How are you on here?
<harveyd> incredibly annoying having the taskbar move when you change website
<SliMM> jack_sparrow, this is my other pc, that runs windows (badly) and is also wired to the router
<livrelivre> lexsander
<Kcaj> Didn't Ubuntu really only coem out in like... late 2003?
<Kcaj> I'm surprised that it has taken over the popularity of all other distros so fast O_O
<shearn89> Kcaj: theres info on translating here: http://tinyurl.com/2b8wuj
<Kcaj> Thank you shearn89
<eifzon> hmm
<jrib> tom17bombadil: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-bin/+bug/82412 looks similar
<saya> #jablay
<livrelivre> livre
<Jordan_U> SliMM, Are you trying to get a broadcom card working?
<livrelivre> livrelivre
<shearn89> livrelivre: ?
<faileas> Kcaj: great marketing, and easy accessability
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SliMM> Jordan_U: i don't know what card it is
<SliMM> i will be using 7.04
<harveyd> yeh ive been impressed with ubuntus usability
<livrelivre> kanfkjakn
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM:  http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2007/02/17/linux-compatible-wireless-usb-adaptor-results/
<harveyd> was a suse user before, and it could be a nightmare at times
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: That should work out of the box..
<SliMM> jack_sparrow: it's installed now, but the live cd didn't autodetect the network
<cwill1> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: It will not work out of the box on Dapper
<shearn89> livrelivre: do you have a question?
<murrayc> That's just for USB wireless sticks.
<Kcaj> Every time I used Ubuntu it seemed fine, I mean, out of all the distros I've ever used, by far one of the best. I haven't used any verison recently
<SliMM> what do you mean by 'Dapper'?
<Kcaj> Thinking of mgirating voer from SuSE 10 though, sometime soon
<eifzon> Why do i get this error? Just installed kde. http://pastebin.ca/655480
<eifzon> *kubuntu
<shearn89> and 'buntu's livecd/installer is really easy.
<arn_> how to change permission recursively to a folder and all its subdirectories?
<dgjones> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<jrib> arn_: what folder?
<shearn89> eifzon: did you sudo it?
<Jordan_U> arn_, chown / chmod -R
<defrysk> arn_, man chown
<eifzon> shearn89: yes
<arn_> OK
<eifzon> shearn89: or what you mean?
<arn_> Thaks guys
<jrib> arn_: changing permissions recusively is likely to leave you with a broken system if you do it on the wrong folder
<SliMM> if this works, ubuntu is the best
<cwill1> eifzon: full disk?
<eifzon> cwill1: no, cd1
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eifzon> the alternative cd for kubuntu desktop
<shearn89> eifzon: i mean, did you "sudo apt-get...."
<eifzon> yes shearn89
<eifzon> apt-get irssi yes
<cwill1> eifzon: cd1?
<eifzon> nothing works
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: The Networking control panel does not show a list of access points, so you must type in the access point name manually.  per that article
<shearn89> eifzon: hmmm... What did you try and install?
<eifzon> shearn89: anything..
<eifzon> I got the error after updating
<eifzon> It didnt update done..
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Are their any other programs like Wine or Better ??
<eifzon> Jza|[Ubuntu] : cedega for gaming
<shearn89> eifzon: oh... try "sudo apt-get check"
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: that's fine for me, i used ubuntu/kubuntu 5.10 and it didn't work
<eifzon> shearn89: it said done
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > ok thnx eifzon
<eifzon> Jza|[Ubuntu] : no problems, its definitly worth paying for ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: You should be good to go...
<SliMM> it didn't work on fedora core 6, slackware 12
<SliMM> knoppix
<eifzon> shearn89: i still get the chache problem
<shearn89> eifzon: did you just do a general "update/upgrade" type thing?
<SliMM> and knoppix was the only one that culd read from the windows partition
<SliMM> can ubuntu 7.10 do that "out of the box"?
<eifzon> shearn89: yesbox.
<SliMM> 7.4*
<SliMM> 7.04**
<shearn89> eifzon: ok, try "sudo fc-cache -fv" to reload the font caches.
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Reading is fine  You will need to enable ntfs-e6 to write
<tom17bombadil> jrib: not even can i remove texlive nor kile again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33573/
<Kcaj> How well does WINE work with FL Studio 7? Anyone have further experience using WINE with Adobe Audition 2.0, Virtual DJ, or any other resource itnensive music apps? I'd probably be running AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core with 2GB RAM on a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> 3g
<eifzon> shearn89: fc-cache: failed
<eifzon> they cant write cache
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow, how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj: Ask in #winehq
<Kcaj> kk
<indigo> does anyone know of some resource that will help me select a video card that works in linux that isn't horribly outdated?
<eifzon> grr
<shearn89> hmm.. struggling to think of ideas.
<jrib> tom17bombadil: you could always force it but, I would read through that bug and see what was tried for others
<SlimeyPe1e> indigo: just grab a mid-range nvidia card
<SlimeyPe1e> should work.
<defrysk> indigo, get some nvidia-card
<Kcaj> indigo: Check the manufacturer's website?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Easy to do, when you have feisty installed we can go through the one click process
<eifzon> it seems like ttf-opensymbol is causing the problem?
<Kcaj> Nvidia probably sdoes have the most support, driver-wise
<indigo> yeah, "should work" is how it's been for my last video cards
<LiberCogito> indigo, my nvidia 7600 OC works well.
<Kcaj> Look on the manufacturer's website
<shearn89> eifzon: no, look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/122976
<indigo> does it work on amd64?
<SlimeyPe1e> I use 7600GTs on amd64
<Kcaj> Why would it not?
<LiberCogito> indigo, ah, that I do not know/
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: do i have to type the acces point name for any wireless stick/card or just for us54se?
<shearn89> eifzon: looks just like your problem
<indigo> Kcaj: because the drivers don't support it
<LiberCogito> But I know that 7600 tends to work well in general for ubuntu.
<tom17bombadil> jrib: ok. i look for this bug. thanks a lot!
<Jack_Sparrow> indigo: Most mid range nvidia work great.. the very newest, sometimes are lagging in drivers
<Kcaj> wait wait...
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > eif
<Kcaj> So the videocard ahs to work with your processor, and then your OS?
<LiberCogito> Why you're gaming on an AMD 64 bit system is another story...
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > eifzon, do you no where i can find Cedega
<SlimeyPe1e> Kcaj: no
<IdleOne> indigo, here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<indigo> Kcaj: no, they simply don't provide drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: I didnt got the broadcom.. so it may just be something in that one
<LiberCogito> Jza|[Ubuntu] : Transgaming.com
<eifzon> Jza|[Ubuntu] : you buy it at transgaming.com
<SlimeyPe1e> Kcaj: but drivers have to be rewritten for 64-bit OSes
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > thnx :)
<indigo> "oh yes! we have linux drivers!
<SlimeyPe1e> Kcaj: so sometimes 64-bit drivers are a bit behind their 32-bit counterparts
<eifzon> shearn89: thank you very much :)=
<Kcaj> Hmm, see, cuz I had no idea whatsoever that the videocard drivers were like that, I guess all the 64-bit systems I've had have all come prebuilt, it is a sad day :( lol
<shearn89> eifzon: no provs...
<shearn89> *probs.
<eifzon> hate that problem
<indigo> "only, you have to be running version 7.1727 or redhat on an intel cpu build between 2006-05-06 and 2006-05-8"
<eifzon> i did format my kubuntu twice :P
<shearn89> eifzon: ouch... sounds painful...
<Kcaj> plus I've only had laptops for the last few years and can't be bothered to hand-build a laptop, or go back to using desktops :( I'm fading out of production or something. ;_; I'm outdated !!
<eifzon> shearn89: yes, really? ;90
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: does ubuntu run on macintosh computers? (intel-based)
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Are you downloading now or ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone know how to setup a volume shortcut? i've an nx6000 here and the dratted thing has no hardware volume control :(
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: There is a ppc version but I know nothing about it or even if it is still a project
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: if you are talking about ubuntu 7.04, nu, i am installing it now, allmost done
<N3bunel> hy
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: cool... let me know when you are done
<Kcaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Kcaj> SlicerDicer-
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Kcaj> Err, SliMM
<station8> hi
<SliMM> Kcaj: what?
<Kcaj> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn): Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) desktop CD
<N3bunel> i have a problem whit my linux  i canot open a terminal or mozila
<eifzon> hmm, what package do i need for openoffice?
<station8> how is people
<Kcaj> at umm... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Kcaj> people is good :D
<Kcaj> tastes like chikkins
<Jack_Sparrow> eifzon: It should be already in there..
<station8> where is people from on here
<eifzon> Jack_Sparrow: no, because i had that failed to write to cache thing
<eifzon> but i fixed it now
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj: Please stop ...
<Kcaj> people is from the whole world
<SliMM> kcaj: and sony ps3.. wow
<Kcaj> :O
<Kcaj> Jack_Sparrow: What did I do wrong?
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me the syntax to install the Linux-Kernal-Headers ?
<station8> iam from whiteheaven
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  'morning Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj: Your earlier comments, and now tastes like chickens...   you are pushing your luck...
<station8> any one horny
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Morning
<Kcaj> Umm dude, I only said that, because he said HOW IS PEOPLE
<Kcaj> and it is common joke to say any kind of meat "tastes like chicken"
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow: any ideas on the syntax for the kernal headers for 6.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Nope...
<Kcaj> Like... how is Racoon? "Oh, it tastes like chicken", and he said "how is people", and I said "people is good, tastes like chicken."
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > eifzon,  I got a Cedega 6.0 Small does that matter it was free
<dgjones> !offtopic | station8
<ubotu> station8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib:  you around...
<eifzon> Jza|[Ubuntu] : its not free
<BCMM> how can i see a lits of files belonging to a specified package?
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow: k, I'll stick around and give you a hand if I can with questions
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: what's up?
<Kcaj> I think you are getting me out of context and reading in to me a way that I don't mean to be read in to. As an African American myself, who is proud of my heritage, I would never do anything that possibly a comedian like Dave Chappel would do that demoralizes blacks in general.
<jrib> BCMM: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<BCMM> jrib: thanks
<jrib> station8, Kcaj: try to keep this channel to ubuntu support only
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Kcaj .. his earlier comments were borderline...  and his last peopel tastes like chicken...
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<javaJake> Wow.... it's quiet!
<javaJake> Holy smokes!
<sharperguy> with OOo Writer, I keep trying to type the word "podcast", but it suggests the word "podcast411", i can still just type the word, but it would be easier if it suggested "podcast". So how do i change what it suggests?
<javaJake> This is going on record for being the first time I haven't been bombarded with 5 messages within 30 seconds!
<Jack_Sparrow> javaJake: Yep... give it a few minutes...
<javaJake> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> javaJake: I once saw the channel go 30 seconds without a post.... I thought my pc was broke
<station8> hi
<javaJake> :D
<javaJake> station8, hey
<station8> people want a sexy chat
<javaJake> station8, May the internet shine upon you with fast speeds and high bandwidth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<dgjones> !ops | station8
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.153.26.62]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ubotu> station8: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<javaJake> station8, I take that back. ;)
<warriorforgod> I am getting an error upon login to gnome that states $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored.  I ran an ls -l on the file and 644 is the permissions, but I still receive the error.  Any suggestions?
<dgjones> jrib, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Hobbsee> nice one, jrib
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow: are you any good @ dealing with Quota?
<jan__> gibts hier jemanden der mir mit einem problemchen weiterhelfen kann ?
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: No...  never heard of it..  sorry
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jan__> suche deutschen support fr ubuntu....kennt jemand nen guten channel ?
<wsjunior> how do i generate metamodes to add in xorg.conf to change my monitor refresh rate frequency, it is set by default to 60, but i know it supports 75hz, could anybody help me with this?
<Kcaj> Is there a Ubuntu Studio install that is more geared towards just music?
<SlimeyPe1e> !german | jan__
<ubotu> jan__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dgjones> !english | jan__
<ubotu> jan__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kcaj> I'm trying not to have to break out a DVD for all the graphic and video apps :(
<Kcaj> Especially since I really only want the music section of the release
<wsjunior> there is a program to generate those metamodes i just dont remember which on it is..
<IdleOne> Kcaj, #ubuntustudio
<jan__> thx....ich schau da mal
<dgjones> Kcaj, you could try a standard ubuntu install and then add sevea's gnome-multimedia metapackage
<sharperguy> how do i get OOo writer to stop giving me "podcast411" as an autocomplete, and give me "podcast" instead?
<Kcaj> How large is the gnome-multimedia metapackage, a few GB, or several hundred MB?
<dgjones> Kcaj, give me a sec, its probably 10's of Mb, just downloads various multimedia packages from the ubuntu repo's
<savetheWorld> sharperguy: investigare the spellcheck dictionaries
<Kcaj> Oh, that is nice then :D
<dgjones> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sharperguy> savetheWorld, is it anything to do with spellcheck?
<savetheWorld> yes
<sharperguy> hmm
<FirstTimer> sup
<FirstTimer> how i can install something?
<FirstTimer>  su -c /home/sean/Desktop/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<FirstTimer> wont work omg,
<Kcaj> dgjones: thanks, reading the link
<Some_Person> How do I mount a .bin without a .cue in Ubuntu?
<dgjones> Kcaj, have a look at that link - don't know how much space it'd need to download, but this is the description of the multimedia package  This package will install a complete multimedia system for the GNOME desktop, including codecs, players and catalog programs
<IdleOne> sharperguy, have you tried typing out the word podcast and then try using the tab completion? I believe what it does is remember the last word used
<sharperguy> IdleOne, lots of times
<IdleOne> sharperguy, sorry. was taking a shot
<sharperguy> hmm
<Some_Person> I have a .bin cd image, how can i mount/convert it without a .cue?
<Pici> !iso | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bentob0x> sourceforge down?
<Some_Person> Pici: A .bin is not an iso.
<zpertee> bentob0x, must be.  I was wondering same thing
<kauer> sharperguy: There is a way! wait a sec, I'll get it for you...
<taran> Hello everyone. I have a little problem, im not searching a complete solution but i need some pointers :) .. I have a 40gb USB disk, that im using to boot Ubuntu on .. Now, i installed it on this box with an ATI card, but the purpose of the disk is to have it with me to be able to have my installation on any box capable of booting from an USB device. The problem is that it has installed ATI drivers, and wont start X on other graphics card. 
<oranye> erde
<Pici> Some_Person: See the list of cd image conversion tools at  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Some_Person> Pici: ok
<kauer> sharperguy: Go to Tools->AutoCorrect->Word Completion and you can delete word completions you don't like.
<sharperguy> kauer, yeah i found that
<sharperguy> kauer, but is there any way to tell it to suggest words i do want?
<kauer> sharperguy: The I don't understand your question.
<kauer> sharperguy: No, sadly. It just remembers the up to 500 most common words you use....
<IdleOne> sharperguy, try hitting tab a second time it may cycle through the words
<sharperguy> ok
<sharperguy> IdleOne, well it doesn't suggest anything now
<bir> how to add one more gnome instance(like ctrl+alt+f7 at ctrl+alt+f8)
<GNine> dual boot drive :  XP / ubuntu - problem : reinstallation of ubuntu damaged XP boot.ini file.  no boot on windows. how do i reinstall/fix XP
<IdleOne> !grub | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GNine> negative: ubuntu is not the problem. i need windows to boot
<kauer> sharperguy: I tell a lie, you CAN add entries. Use Replace and With on the Replace tab in the Tools->Autocorrect dialogue.
<Christian85> hola gente buenos dias
<Christian85> alguien me puede ayudar con mi server ubuntu
<Christian85> ?
<sharperguy> kauer, ok
<dgjones> !es | Christian
<ubotu> Christian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bir> I am unable to see eth0 only eth1(wireless is there)
<Christian85> ohh, sorry , thanks !!
<sharperguy> kauer, well thats not the same thing though is it?
<GNine> !boot | gnine
<kauer> sharperguy: Once more I miss your point. What do you mean? Not the same as what?
<sharperguy> kauer, thats autocorrect, not autocomplete
<kauer> sharperguy: Have you tried it?
<Esine> Hi. I'll be setting up a home theater PC using Ubuntu (Alternate CD install). I'm going to compile the newest SVN MythTV, mplayer (and ffmpeg) and my own kernel. Should I consider making dpkg versions of these or just compile and install them normally? I understand apt may be a bit confused if I won't make dpkgs out of them but it just seems quite a bit of work. So what to do?
<genii> Are you using aspell backend?
<OminousZ> what is the Extended System Configuration Data area?
<berent> Problem with alsa: Whenever I change volume the sound completely stops .... I am on feisty??
<OminousZ> is it for my BIOS or my OS's use?
<Esine> Is it considered bad practice to install them directly from source?
<sharperguy> kauer, ive looked at it, but i know its not what i want
<Some_Person> How do you play a KVCD in Ubuntu?
<kauer> sharperguy: Ifyou enter say "fred" and "ferderick", then type "fred<space>" into your doc, you will get "frederick". That is effectively autocomplete. If you type "fredd" theye will be no autocorrect/autocompelete, and you can go on to type (say) "freddy".
<dgjones> Esine, if you compile something yourself, you can have problems with synaptic updates, wherever possible, you'd be better using the supported version that are available in the repositories
<sharperguy> kauer, yeah but i just want to add it to the list of suggestions that come up
<kauer> sharperguy: Read the help on autocomplete/word completion, and look at the bottom of that help page. Maybe get more enlightenment there :-)
<Some_Person> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Esine> dgjones, well the problem is I don't want to use two years old version of mplayer or MythTV. I NEED newer ones.
<sharperguy> kauer, I'm using metacity :P
<Esine> I come from Gentoo background
<BCMM> i've just messed up my xorg.conf
<bir> where is the etho script file
<bir> eth0*
<OminousZ> BCMM, there should be a default
<GNine> issue: re-installation of ubuntu via wubi not successful. no revert. system unchanged.  this caused a fatal error on windows boot.ini file.  windows unusable
<BCMM> is there a way to regenerate the default xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BCMM> OminousZ: where?
<preaction> bir, /etc/network/interfaces <- if i remember correctly
<dgjones> Esine, if it works and you're happy taking the chance you're probably ok, it might just be more difficult getting support in the channels if there's a problem with using different versions
<OminousZ> Not sure where, I never edited it
<bir> !eth0
<OminousZ> so I've forgotten ;(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BCMM> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks questions and stuff, right?
<BCMM> is there not a way to just get the same defaults which the installer chose?
<Esine> dgjones, ok, thanks. I do know my way around Linux so it shouldn't be a problem
<GNine> bcmm: yes
<IdleOne> BCMM, yes just use the defaults and you should be ok
<dgjones> Esine, good luck with it then
<BCMM> IdleOne: if i go through that hitting enter, i'll get the same results as the installer?
<GNine> keep in mind it is a good idea to know the exact location of your PCI devices
<IdleOne> BCMM, pretty much yuo should
<BCMM> no wait that isn't right, the default driver is vesa for example, and the installer gave me nv
<BCMM> ...
<berent> Problem with alsa: Whenever I change volume the sound completely stops .... I am on feisty??
<berent> Problem with alsa: Whenever I change volume the sound completely stops .... I am on feisty??
<rizhun> whats happened to SourceForge ?
<preaction> !patience | berent
<ubotu> berent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rizhun> they getting DDoS'd or somethin?
<preaction> !offtopic | rizhun
<ubotu> rizhun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kauer> sharperguy: BTW, CTL-TAB, not TAB, will cycle through the options. I find it's generally easier to keep typing until the alternative I want appears.
<dgjones> rizhun, looks like their servers are down for some reason
<rizhun> cheers dgjones - not just me then :)
<blackest> can you install ubuntu to an extended partition ?
<sharperguy> kauer, the problem was that i wanted "podcast" and it was giving me "podcast411" and "podcast" wasn't even on the list, so cycleing never did anything
<SliM1> Jack_Sparrow: i'm running ubuntu now :)
<GNine> extended partition = virtual drive.
<GNine> yes
<berent> Problem with alsa: Whenever I change volume the sound completely stops .... I am on feisty??
<blackest> thank you GNine
<IdleOne> !sound | berent
<kauer> sharperguy: Go into autocorrect and delete "podcats411". Then type "podcast<space>" into your document. From that point on, you should see "podcast" as an option whenever you type "pod". If you just WANT "podcast411" as well, just don't delete it first, then you'll have both possibilities.
<ubotu> berent: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bir> system says its unable to device, device fetch information failed, I am not able to get eth0
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: it's great, though i have to get used to using gaim instead of y! messenger
<bir> any idea what could be wrong?
<bir> earlier it was working fine
<tech_> _Nathan
<berent> IdleOne : is there any command to restart alsa?
<sharperguy> kauer, it dosn't work i've typed the word podcast loads of times and it doesn't suggest it
<BCMM> IdleOne: it does't give me an option of autodetection
<IdleOne> berent, probably but I dont know it
<BCMM> it just asks me the questions, with my old answers as defaults
<IdleOne> BCMM, let it autodetect
<BCMM> i cannot work out how to rese tit
<GNine> word of advice.. ubuntu is unforgiving is configuration is incorrect.
<BCMM> IdleOne: how do you make it autodetect?
<inc0> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: It detected the usb without any problems..
<fevel> is pidgin only for 32 bit architecture?
<GNine> if it works .. dont fix it
<IdleOne> BCMM, oh sorry I misread
<GNine> lol
<BCMM> IdleOne: i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and first thing i see it's asking me which driver
<fevel> Im having trouble inding package for feisty 64 edition
<inc0> can anyone tell me where is any security configuration file for Sun's jre?
<IdleOne> BCMM, does it give you coices?
<IdleOne> choices?
<BCMM> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> BCMM, then chose the nvidia one
<SliM1> Jack_Sparrow: no need of typing in the acces point name :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Good...
<IdleOne> BCMM, you said earlier you had nv
<Pici> fevel: Pigdin isnt in the Ubuntu repositories for any Feisty architecture
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: That page talked about feisty beat so that was fixed
<SliM1> Jack_Sparrow: yeah :)
<BCMM> IdleOne: but then it will ask me about EVERYTHING
<Don|Carp> room in Spanish ?
<BCMM> i just want the xorg that the installer put in
<fevel> Pici, Is there an alternative way to use pidgin or is it unavailable for Ubuntu 64?
<GNine> how to reformat entire disk from ubuntu?
<BCMM> and which i stupidly lost
<VSpike> I've followed the instructions for installing LAMP on Ubuntu, but when I try a php test, I get a download dialog in my browser instead of a page... what am I doing wrong?
<Don|Carp> o.O
<IdleOne> BCMM, after that it should give you some default answers go with those
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM: Glad to have you with us, if you have any questions, just ask.  Be patient as this place gets busy and someone that knows the answer will help
<BCMM> IdleOne: no. it's all based on answers from last time
<BCMM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto claims it will just rerun the autodetection
<dgjones> !es | Don|Carp
<ubotu> Don|Carp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BCMM> this seems not to be correct
<Pici> fevel: You can search getdeb.net, but I'm afraid I cant help you beyond that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Don|Carp:
<fevel> thank you anyway Pici
<ndo> hey, guys, i have a question, how can i copy audio cd? cuz standart (right clock on the cd and "copy to cd" option dont work with audio cd). plz. thx.
<VSpike> fevel: if it's in gutsy you may be able to backport it with prevu
<fevel> VSpike, im pretty noob
<genii> sharperguy: if your language is en_GB for instance, sudo nano /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_GB.dic    then look for pocast411and remove it, also possibly add just podcast
<VSpike> fevel hmm okay it's not a trivial task
<fevel> VSpike, i think I found the .deb where Pici told me
<sharperguy> genii, thanks but never mind for now i got rid of podcast411 thats enough
<fevel> let me check if it works and ill report back
<VSpike> fevel: neat :)
<VSpike> fevel: another thing to try might be klik
<taran> anyone have a minute over for a graphics related question? :)
<fevel> klik? ...ill check it out too
<fevel> thanks
<mist3> hi all.  I am having a heck of a time securing phpmyadmin on Feisty.  It almost seems like it is not reading /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bir> how can i get one more gui screen
<kauer> sharperguy: Hmmmm - do you have automatic spellchecking turned on and is "podcast" in your dictionary (or podcast411)? The autocomplete list will only accept words that are in the dictionary (I seem to recall but have not tested). Try turning it off for a while and see what happens (Tools->Options->Language settings->Writing aids)
<sharperguy> kauer, hmm
<VSpike> fevel: pidgin doesn't seem to be on there yet. http://klik.atekon.de/
<OminousZ> what do I do when I'm getting a spammage amount of SQUASHFS errors?
<kauer> kel39ru: This is a known problem; the copy in Feisty assumes "data", even when it's been told "audio" :-( No workaround except rip/write, as far as I know.
<GNine> any hints on reinstalling windows from ubuntu or how to reformat entire hard drive?
<blackest> Gnine where is your windows partition
<berent> Problem with alsa: Whenever I change volume the sound completely stops .... I am on feisty??
<sharperguy> right ok now vnc's messing up
<b4l74z4r> i'm sometimes running into problems when transferring music to my portable mp3 player, the device hangs and i get error messages like i don't have permission to access it when i use nautilus
<sharperguy> it keeps putting me randomly back to desktop 1
<blackest> if its the first partition you can reinstall windows there then ubuntu will be inaccessable and you need to boot from ubuntu cd and reinstall grub on the mbr
<GNine> blackfest: ?
<sharperguy> b4l74z4r, what type of mp3 player is it?
<kel39ru> kauer: okay, ty. hmm, let's see. Juicer for ripping and serpentine for burning i guess, eh? But does Juicer rip in audio format? ty.
<skrypt> how do you remove an IRC ignore?
<GNine> XP on first .. only got access to ubuntu. i need XP back
<VSpike> skrypt: depends on the client
<skrypt> XChat
<kauer> kel39ru: Just make sure yoiu rip to a lossless format - WAV, FLAC etc.
<skrypt> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat, actually.
<kauer> sharperguy: Here's weird: "podcast411" appears to be in my dictionary, and I know I never put it there! Maybe there is a faulty dictionary entry happening here as well....
<b4l74z4r> sharperguy: its a sony ericsson k810i with a 2gb memory card
<VSpike> skrypt: I think it's /ignore <mask> UNIG
<bir> how can i get one more gnome instance [gui]  into the ubuntu
<kauer> sharperguy: Maybe genii had the right idea :-)
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > GNine,  don't you have a bootable Win XP
<sharperguy> kauer, strange, because i had loads of random things in my autocomplete list because i'd copy and pasted them
<bir> like if i press ctrl+alt+f8 i would get new gui login screen
<sharperguy> kauer, and podcast411 was one of them AFAIK
<kel39ru> kauer: okay, ty 4 advice. Using Ubuntu, only, alredy for a year or even more. And first time encountered this :P Never had to copy Audio before. Alweys data. Now i c, its indeed known problem, hehe. bye. hf.
<VSpike> skrypt: oh no, tell a lie.. it's /unignore <mask>
<GNine> XP on primary partition not accessible .  boot.ini bad. grub only allows boot to ubuntu.  question: how to reformat hard drive.
<kel39ru> kauer: i hope they fix it in 7.10 :)
<blackest> ok gnine theres a couple of possibilitys  its probably easier if i talk to you direct
<sharperguy> b4l74z4r, well sorry i don't know about that one
<GNine> go ahead
<sharperguy> b4l74z4r, ask again and someone else might
<b4l74z4r> ok
<Matic`Makovec> Hm, could anyone remind me how can I mount up .iso image without burning it?
<OminousZ> hold on Matic
<dgjones> !iso | Matic`Makovec  (I think thats the right bit of info from ubotu)
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec  (I think thats the right bit of info from ubotu): To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kauer> sharperguy: Well, I grepped for podcast in all the ductionaries in the myspell directry and found nothing. But "podcast411" is definitelin whatever dictionaries OO is using, because "podcast" gets marked as misspelled, while "podcast411" doesn't! I think that's why "podcats411" gets collected and "podcast" doesn't. Add "podcast" to your dictionary and you'll see it collected and suggested as an autocompletion. Now I have a question: what
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you dgjones
<OminousZ> d'oh
<OminousZ> beaten to the punch
<dgjones> :)
<Matic`Makovec> Heh
* OminousZ sits on dgjones
<OminousZ> :P
<OminousZ> FEEL THE FURY OF MY MASSIVE WEIGHT
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > lool
* dgjones goes to the doctors with a bad back :)
<sharperguy> kauer, ok, ill try that
<sharperguy> kauer, sorry i can hardly do anything because vnc keeps putting me back to screen 1 whenever i right click somthing
<sharperguy> kauer, i just switched through to a different computer and vnc'ed in
<blackest> GNine there are two possibilities i can think off to get xp back working you can try to edit the menu list for grub or if that isnt working reinstall xp insert the ubuntu cd and open a terminal and type grub ...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<sharperguy> GNine, if you use the repair function of the install disk, get into a terminal and type "fixboot" it might fix the boot.ini problem and you wont have to reinstall xp or grub
<SliMM> what's the default root password and how do i get more apps in ubuntu?
<skrypt> how do I delete a non-empty directory?
<sharperguy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<skrypt> sharperguy: is that supposed to be for me?
<b4l74z4r> to me it appears when transferring files to an external device there is no progress info so that you don't know when the transfer is finished
<fulhack> Hello folks. Any idea on which package provides "java-config" ?
<debint> is there an active project to create a easy harddrake like device manager for ubuntu ?
<sharperguy> skrypt, yes, but i cant type a pipe charachter so i couldnt send it directly to you
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can purge and reinstall a package while ignoring dependancies
<skrypt> sharperguy: that doesn't help me.
<skrypt> skrypt@Eos:~/.Trash$ sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty .wine/
<skrypt> skrypt@Eos:~/.Trash$ ls -a
<skrypt> .  ..  .wine
<sharperguy> skrypt, oh sorry it wasnt for you
<skrypt> :P lol
<preaction> skrypt, you want rm -r
<sharperguy> skrypt, it was for SLiMM
<preaction> skrypt, but be careful with that one.
<preaction> skrypt, --ignore-fail-on-non-empty just means that rmdir won't print out a message when it fails to remove a directory
<skrypt> kk thanks
<OminousZ> uhhh, so, guess what guys, I've made things worse.
<preaction> skrypt, if you're absolutely sure you want to delete the directory (and don't want prompts) you can use the -f (force) switch to rm
<skrypt> k, I got it
<OminousZ> I rebooted in the middle of an install, which was running off a mounted portion of the hard-drive
<GNine> if i could use the repair function of XP install disk i wouldnt be askin questions
<OminousZ> now I can't boot from anything, and the cd no long makes it to the live mode
<OminousZ> longer*
<TylerJGillies> OminousZ: i know how you feel
<OminousZ> Yeaahh
<OminousZ> As if I couldn't screw things up more, eh?
<TylerJGillies> OminousZ: im installing from a live cd that barely works (well works fine, but my cdrom drive is foobar)
<OminousZ> I'm getting a lot of SQUASHFS error unable to read, sb_bread failed errors
<OminousZ> heh
<haren2> ok, I just installed skype, and the bugger killed my sound :( been wrestling all morning to get it to work properly and now it's gone again lol
<OminousZ> now, I know that ubuntu works on this server, since it was on there before
<TylerJGillies> OminousZ: installing directly from cd won't work because it can't find the files. so i'm just downloading a custom iso and kernel/initrd and installing from that
<OminousZ> yar
<GNine> is there any command on linux to reformat entire disk at all
<TylerJGillies> GNine: rm -fr /
<Dr_willis> GnarlyBob,  you can quickly totally whipe out a hard drive... if you REALLY want to do that.
<moonlite_> TylerJGillies: that doesn't reformat.
<TylerJGillies> moonlite_: it was a joke ;)
<Frogzoo> OminousZ: mmm.. consider deleting the mbr
<GNine> is that going to work from user terminal window , tyler?
<OminousZ> How do I do that?
<OminousZ> sounds good though, master boot record...
<moonlite_> TylerJGillies: well it was a bad one. Spreading misinformation isn't good
<OminousZ> I'd like to give that record a boot in the butt
<TylerJGillies> moonlite_: sorry
<moonlite_> np
<OminousZ> ooh, could the MBR be the same thing as the ESCD?
<TylerJGillies> !escd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about escd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TylerJGillies> wget -c is a wonderful thing
<OminousZ> something about the ESCD in my bios, says it's the uh ... going by memory... extended ... something... I forget
<OminousZ> lemme google real quick
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: a little bit more help pls, how can i download extra applications for ubuntu?
<OminousZ> Extended System Configuration Data
<TylerJGillies> SliMM: apt-get install
<OminousZ> there we go
<GNine> so linux can commit suicide.. lol
<[s0] > hello
<OminousZ> !apt | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<[s0] > u can install zd1211 wiffiUsb  jazztel ?
<thedash> how can I add entries to the 'Places' taskbar button ?
<bir> how can i get one more xserver instance in ubuntu dapper
* TylerJGillies never tried running more than one xserver before
<kclo4> hi everyone
<Frogzoo> OminousZ: say the disk is /dev/sda - then from the live cd '# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=64 count=1'  - be sure to get this exact, else you could clober the partition table or worse, scrub the entire disk
<westguy> .
<OminousZ> Well, the problem is, I can't get to the live cd
<OminousZ> ;)
<GNine> !linux suicide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux suicide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TylerJGillies> Frogzoo: whats the difference between /dev/zero and /dev/null?
<kclo4> i am running on a laptop is there a way to know the frequency of the cpu and to change it?
<Frogzoo> OminousZ: well that's no fun
<OminousZ> hrhrhr
<OminousZ> indeed
<TylerJGillies> OminousZ: got any floppy disks?
<Dr_willis> kclo4,  mine has some little battery/cpu moniutor in the panel applets that shows it.
<OminousZ> uhhhh
<GNine> overclockin a cpu thru software .. dont think so
<OminousZ> maybe....
<srivatsark> /dev/zero outputs a continuous strem of zeros
<TylerJGillies> OminousZ: make a bootdisk
<PriceChild> TylerJGillies, yeah, null != 0
<PriceChild> 0 is a value
<Frogzoo> TylerJGillies: /dev/zero is reads only zeros, /dev/null reads as eof, and writes as a bit bucket
<TylerJGillies> Frogzoo: thnx
<kclo4> GNine: i don't want to overclock it, for laptop there economic mode or full performance
<GNine> zero is a bad value.. null is a ghost value.. either way bad
<OminousZ> Oh lord, time to dig out my old computer parts box
<Frogzoo> OminousZ: yeah, in bios check you boot off cd before hdd
<OminousZ> with my ram that has ..... 32 mB?
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Edoram ???? OminousZ
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > :P
<OminousZ> Heheh, well I can get to the main screen of the CD
<OminousZ> so I know I'm that far ;P
<OminousZ> Jza, what?
<GNine> wow. frogzoo just gave me a great idea to reinstall xp
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > <OminousZ> with my ram that has ..... 32 mB?  <-----
<GNine> i shouldve thought of it
<OminousZ> Oh!
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > :)
<OminousZ> I thought Edoram was a person
<OminousZ> hahah @_@
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > lool
<TylerJGillies> i uninstalled xp today, i ritualistically reformatted with ext3 filesystem
<OminousZ> Hrhrhr, doesn't seem to be edoram
<OminousZ> sdram actually
<OminousZ> ktd-sdram
<thedash> how can I add entries to the 'Places' taskbar entry ?
<guyvdb_> how do i set the software sources from the command line? Do i have to edit each line in /etc/apt/sources ?
<GNine> EXT 3  is virtual drive to me. for ubuntu.
<TylerJGillies> GNine: virtual drive?
<GNine> partition
<fulhack> Does anyone here know where I can get "java-config" ?
<TylerJGillies> fulhack: "touch java-config"
<GNine> in other words.. EXT 3 is where ubuntu is at
<kauer> sharperguy: I have been unable to find "podcast411" in any of the multitude of dictionaries I have to hand. Because it has letters and numbers it is being treated as "special" and not getting spellchecked at all - so it always gets collected, even with autospellchecking switched on.
<fulhack> TylerJGillies, haha. I'd like some functionality from it, too. :)
<OminousZ> sheesh, how is it that I can have an overabundance of floppy drives, and not a single floppy disk
<sharperguy> kauer, yeah ok
<sharperguy> kauer, podcast411 is a podcast about podcasts btw
<genii> OminousZ: Yes, that happens to me often since i mostly use cds now LOL
<kauer> sharperguy: You can change this behaviour by going in to Tools->Options->Language settings->Writing aids and clicking the option the "Check words with numbers". Then "podcast411" and similar constructs) will undergo normal spellchecking.
<TylerJGillies> fulhack: echo echo hello world>>java-config
<kel39ru> kauer: it worked, ty :) just havent expected Ubuntu want able to copy audio cd :(
<sharperguy> kauer, I'd prefer to leave it as it is tbh
<kauer> sharperguy: If you want "podcast411" in your dictionary you will have to add it; then you will a) get it as a completion option (along with "podcast" and b) get a warning if you accidentally type "podcast412" one day...
<mccune> If I only want to install a package from the Universe repository if it doesn't exist in the officially supported repository, how should I go about it?  I remember something like apt-pinning from my debian setups a few years ago...
<erisco> I am having problems with... well I am not sure how to name it. Basically I am playing a java game in firefox... and because of that firefox is the only application that can put sound through my speakers. the only way I can overcome this is by opening, say, my music player FIRST, and then playing the java game in firefox... surely there is a better way to "free" the speakers though...
<sharperguy> kauer, I don't want podcast411 in my dictonary
<sharperguy> kauer, I was trying to remove it from my autocomplete list, and succeeded
<OminousZ> Oooh I think I found the OLD COMPUTER JUNK box
<kauer> sharperguy: Thank you for your question, by the way. I learned a lot about dictionaries and some of the less obvious interactions between options in OO today.
<sharperguy> kauer, its just strange that "podcast" isn't showing up in my autocomplete list now because i'm trying it nearly every 3 sentances in this document
<OminousZ> I should have a boot disk in here...
<taran> anyone have a minute over for a graphics related question? :)
<sharperguy> kauer, lol cool
<kauer> sharperguy: is "podcast" in your dictionary now?
<sharperguy> kauer, yes
<kauer> sharperguy" What wordlength do you have set for autocompletion? Tools->Autocorrect->Word completion->Min word length
<kauer> sharperguy: If it is 8 or more, podcast (seven letters) isn't a candidate for autocompletion.
<sharperguy> kauer, ah that must be it
<sharperguy> kauer, ill put it down a bit it was on 10
<OminousZ> PAYDIRT
<OminousZ> but these floppies have important drivers
<OminousZ> >.< gragh
<mosno> How can I get development tools (to compile a newer kernel then Feisty's default) onto a system with no network access? Both my ethernet and wifi don't seem to be detected by the Feisty installer (atl1 driver for ethernet, iwlwifi/mac* for wifi)?
<kauer> sharperguy: The problem with leaving "check words with numbers" unchecked is that the next time you type it, "podcast411" it will be BACK in your autocomplete list... I would say that unless you use a LOT of letter/number combinations that you don't want checked, checking this option would be a good idea.
<genii> mosno: If you have a free slot put a network adapter it can use in there for the time being
<mosno> genii: it's a Santa Rosa laptop
<shiv_j> Just installed on desktop knetworkmanager shows device as Netgear Wireless but no networks are detected... Any help?
<mosno> genii: i'd prefer not to buy a PC Card just for this...
<kauer> sharperguy: I use a minimum word length of 6, any shorter and you start getting too many worthless autocomplete suggestions. I suspect 10 is about right for German, but 6 is better for English.
<kauer> sharperguy: Are we done?
<sharperguy> kauer, wi think so :)
<genii> mosno: If you have another network capable machine you can wire them together by laplink (parallel port network cable) and use PLIP
<mosno> genii: it's only got USB/Firewire
<mosno> maybe some usb cable that does serial...
<genii> mosno: Yes, thats pretty tricky
<OminousZ> bbiab
<SliM1> i can't see the add/remove programs in applications :(
<tommax> anyone know good channel IRC for java?
<shiv_j> Just installed on desktop knetworkmanager shows device as Netgear Wireless but no networks are detected... Any help?
<SliM1> tommax: try #java
<genii> mosno: There are also some usb-usb sort of network cables but i have never used em and don't know if supported out of box in a new install
<mosno> genii: all i need to do is find a LiveCD with my network driver in-kernel then chroot to the Ubuntu install........ i think
<tommax> not enter
<SliM1> come on, how can i add or remove applications?
<SliM1> am i not logged in as admin?
<gordonjcp> !synaptic | SliM1
<ubotu> SliM1: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mosno> genii: because if i do that, then theoretically my network interface is exported to my chrooted userland, no?
<genii> mosno: Yes, theoretically :0
<yellow_chicken> is there a program (command line app) that can extra ms excel file into CSV file?
<sacater> hey my friend is having some serious wireless network trouble that I cant help with, can someone give him a hand, his m*n is arbiter417@hotmail.co.uk
<eifzon> I just installed envy on my kubuntu, then the nvidia driver, and i rebooted, and i couldnt get into X because of this: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<SliM1> gordonjcp: i can't see any System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<gordonjcp> SliM1: you've broken it
<killerpiggy> does anyone know how to fix the 5 min lagg on startup of ubuntu right after the logo comes up and the loadign bar comes up it showa a sliver of orange and just suts for 5 min
<gordonjcp> SliM1: try "sudo apt-get install synaptic" from  a terminal
<SliM1> gordonjcp: how could i? i've just started ubuntu
<gordonjcp> SliM1: are you running off the live cd?
<Thunderzzz> Folks how do I create another signon for other members of the family with Feisty Fawn
<SliM1> gordonjcp: did that, no message back, and no synaptic :)
<blacktux> hello i need help about setting up multimonitor support
<killerpiggy> does anyone know how to fix the 5 min lagg on startup of ubuntu right after the logo comes up and the loadign bar comes up it showa a sliver of orange and just suts for 5 min
<shiv_j> Just installed on desktop knetworkmanager shows device as Netgear Wireless but no networks are detected... Any help?
<Jza|[Ubuntu] |OFF> eifzon, I had something like that 2 until I installed Beryl
<m1r> shiv_j ask in kubuntu ?
<eifzon> Jza|[Ubuntu] |OFF: hah, it hasnt anything with beryl to do :)
<shiv_j> mlr i did
<zpertee> does anyone know how I can install php5-session on feisty?
<blacktux> anyone can help me? i use ubuntu
<Jza|[Ubuntu] |OFF> its your glx who doesnt load @ all
<gordonjcp> SliM1: "no message back" - it dropped you back at a prompt without printing anything at all?
<dgjones> !anyone | blacktux
<ubotu> blacktux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m1r> shiv_j : do iwconfig
<SliM1> gordonjcp: yes
<tck> selinuxium, are you here?
<analpear> hi, is the internet archive working for anyone else? http://www.archive.org/index.php if you try entering a url
<killerpiggy> does anyone know how to fix the 5 min lagg on startup of ubuntu right after the logo comes up and the loading bar comes up it shows a sliver of orange and just sits for 5 min
<shiv_j> mlr it says no wireless extensions
<m1r> shiv_j , lspci
<m1r> check if card is loaded there
<killerpiggy> does anyone know how to fix the 5 min lagg on startup of ubuntu right after the logo comes up and the loadign bar comes up it showa a sliver of orange and just suts for 5 min
<IdleOne> what is the update-alternatives command to choose java?
<gordonjcp> killerpiggy: is it possibly timing out waiting for a network connection?
<genii> killerpiggy: First find out whats causing it, hit esc at grub, edit the default line to remove quiet then note where itstalls
<killerpiggy> ok
<Vlet> killerpiggy: Is this when booting off the CD, or off a hard disk?
<killerpiggy> HD
<Vlet> ahh
<killerpiggy> brb im going to see exactly where it laggs
<shiv_j> mlr that has all the interfaces even the wireless listed as netgear
<boyam> analpear: works for me...
<m1r> shivj
<m1r> shiv_j , card is detected in lspci *?
<kauer> dang, I had a great long answer written out for Thunderzzz, and he left the room!
<shiv_j> mlryes
<shiv_j> mlr yes
<m1r> shiv_j , edit /etc/networking/interfaces to fit your network
<m1r> then restart
<killerpiggy> ok so what do i need to do to check where it hangs?
<suspec1> I have Celeron in my lap.. I have 512 mb ram.. integrated graphic card... And a moment ago after I turned it on it was just frozen ?! So I had to turn of by holding a power button. Does anybody knows why this happened and will it happen again.. I ve been using Ubuntu for a month now.
<shiv_j> mlr I did that earlier to comment out all except the wlan, still no luck
<xxxx> NOW THIS IS A STORY, ALL ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT-
<xxxx> FLIPPED - TURNED UPSIDE DOWN,
<xxxx> AND I'D LIKE TO TAKE A MINUTE,
<xxxx> JUST SIT RIGHT THERE,
<xxxx> I'LL TELL YOU HOW I BECAME THE PRINCE OF A TOWN CALLED BEL-AIR
<xxxx> IN WEST PHILADELPHIA,
<xxxx> BORN AN' RAISED,
<killerpiggy> oh lawd
<xxxx> ON THE PLAYGROUND IS WHERE I SPENT MOSTA MY DAYS,
<xxxx> CHILLIN OUT, MAXIN', RELAXIN' ALL COOL,
<xxxx> AN' ALL SHOOTIN SOME B-BALL OUTSIDE OF THE SCHOOL,
<palintheus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<xxxx> WHEN A COUPLE O' GUYS WHO WERE UP TO NO GOOD,
<xxxx> STARTED MAKIN' TROUBLE IN MY NEIGHBOURHOOD,
<xxxx> I GOT IN ONE LITTLE FIGHT AND MY MOM GOT SCARED,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@akd226.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<m1r> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> killerpiggy: Hit esc at grub, e to edit the default kernel line it loads. Remove "quiet"  from the line. boot to that. You should get at least some idea what main component is taking so long
<tekkeitserktok> hi ^^
<m1r> shiv_j , did u restart network after editing ?
<Hamnvik> Is it possible to set up a wireless connection between two computers?
<shiv_j> mlr yup
<Hamnvik> we want to be able to chat with each other in a direct wireless conection
<m1r> shiv_j , paste me iwconfig and ifconfig in pastebin please
<SlimeyPe1e> Hamnvik: yes. It's called an "ad hoc network". Just pick an SSID and tell both the computers to connect to it in ad-hoc mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hamnvik: I know you can if you use a router.. but direct is a good question..
<shiv_j> mlr: I do not have internet on that desktop but let me try
<SlimeyPe1e> Hamnvik: I'm afraid I don't know how to do it in Ubuntu specifically, but it should be possible.
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPe1e: Cool thanks..
<shiv_j> mlr ifconfig did not do anything, iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<Falstius> Hamnvik: you need to set up an "ad hoc" network .. you can find lots of resources for doing that with a search
<Hamnvik> thank you Falstius
<harveyd> when I open kate, the terminal toolbar is blank
<m1r> shiv_j , what is model of your network card ? usb , pcmcia , internal cardd ?
<harveyd> anyone have an idea why
<shiv_j> mlr its internal wirelesscard for desktop pci netgear MA 301 was working fine with older ubuntus
<m1r> shiv_j did u upgrade system ?
<drgeb> I am trying to add a netwrok printer from my windows machine to my ubuntu where the local printer is located I get the folllowing in /var/lo/cups/error_log file :
<drgeb> UPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<killerpigg1> ok so what do i need to do to see where it hangs?
<BlueStorm> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d183/kwiggins29059/french_k.jpg :DD
<drgeb> any idea how to fix this ?
<harveyd> http://arandomurl.com/stuff/Screenshot.png
<killerpigg1> no idea
<Wolfwalker>  I now have concerns about Ubuntu. I tried to install 7.04 on this old dell and it hung on startup. So I installed 6.06, upgraded to 6.10, worked fine.
<harveyd> the bottom is just a grey area, the interactive shell seems to have dissappeared
<recon> Is the alternate install CD just the regular w/o the liveCD enviro?
<Wolfwalker>  Upgraded from there to 7.04, and it hung the same way as the live CD did.
<brylie> when I type dpkg -L package there is pages and pages of directories. how can I view these pages one at a time?
<drgeb>  cupsdStartBrowsing: Unable to bind broadcast socket - Permission denied.
<drgeb> is the next message i see
<killerpigg1> do you know how to how to fix my 5 min hang on the startup ubuntu right after the logo showa?
<Wolfwalker>  Rebooted and used the 6.10 kernel and it worked fine.
<recon> brylie: "dpkg -L | more"
<Wolfwalker>  So what about the 7.04 kernel is different that will not work?
<genii> Wolfwalker: I'm using an old Optiplex GX1 right now with Feisty. Installed fine
<diafic> Wolfwalker, 6.10 kernel?
<recon> brylie:  or "dpkg -L | less"
<diafic> What the hell
<gordonjcp> killerpigg1: have you rebooted without "quiet" ?
<brylie> thx recon
<diafic> they're all linux 2.6.x kernels
<killerpigg1> no
<misty_work> I am having some trouble.  How do I make a package be completely reinstalled as though it had never been installed before, including putting the default config files back in place?
<derenrich> Ubuntu server edition comes with no windowing system correct? But I can install one lateR?
<gordonjcp> killerpigg1: you need to do that
<killerpigg1> i havent how do i do that
<diafic> derenrich, yes
<misty_work> I have tried removing with --purge and then installing, but I do not get the config files back
<Wolfwalker>  Whatever kernel was used in Ubuntu 6.10 dapper
<derenrich> diafic: thanks
<killerpigg1> godonjcp: how to i do this
<gordonjcp> killerpigg1: reboot, hit <ESCAPE> at the grub menu, and remove "quiet" from the boot options
<gordonjcp> killerpigg1: then you'll see lots of boot messages when you start up
<killerpigg1> gordonjcp: ok i will try that
<gordonjcp> lots and lots and lots
<killerpigg1> ok
<gordonjcp> eventually it will stick on one
<killerpigg1> ok
<killerpigg1> brb
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: when does it freeze when you boot with the feisty kernel?
<Wolfwalker>  Yup
<Wolfwalker>  But if I reboot and use dapper or 6.06's kernel (forget what was before dapper) it works.
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: I mean does it display the Ubuntu logo and just sit there, or does it give an error message or just a blank screen?
<Wolfwalker>  Says something about can't access job control
<cbart> hello, can I ask for help with ubuntu here?
<Artimus> cbart: Go for it
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: can't access tty: job control turned off ?
<sapumal> cbart: go ahead
<misty_work> Did anyone see my question?  I need to get a package totally reinstalled including the default config files
<cbart> so the problem is that the system freezes, its a core2duo e4400 on asus p5n-e
<berent> !theme | me
<ubotu> me: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wolfwalker>  Um............. dunno exactly. I'll reboot and see.
<Artimus> misty_work: Can you install aptitude?  'aptitude purge <package>' should delete the config files.  Then reinstall the package.
<Wolfwalker>  !Xcfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcfe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattie> hello, im trying to connect too the internet through my wireless card but nothing is working
<Wolfwalker>  !Xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Wolfwalker>  !Xfce
<mattie> hello, im trying to connect too the internet through my wireless card but nothing is working
<mattie> can anyone help me?
<rjg_> how does one make holding down crtl (on a 2nd gen MacBook) be right click?
<Wolfwalker>  !wifi | mattie
<ubotu> mattie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: please write down whatever it says when it fails to load (at least the last few lines)
<mattie> there are no errormessages
<Wolfwalker>  In the process Falstius. This old computer takes a while
<mattie> it just stays on 0%
<Wolfwalker>  !wifi | mattie
<ubotu> mattie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolfwalker>  !Xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Wolfwalker>  Grrr
<mattie> !xface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattie> !wireless
<Artimus> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Wolfwalker>  Right, I'm at the main grub boot screen. How do I boot the fiesty kernel without quiet and splash?
<noelferreira> hi. there's any oss similar to auto route?
<Wolfwalker>  I know how from the live CD, but not from grub after install
<palintheus> Wolfwalker: press 'e' to edit the line and take out all occurences of 'quiet' and 'splash'
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: select that kernel, hit e to edit it.  delete quiet and splash, hit enter to accept the change, enter again to boot
<BLUG-fred> Hi guys! speaking English tonight?
<Frogzoo> Wolfwalker: hit 'e' & edit the kernel line, removing 'quiet & splash' then to boot 'b'
<kclo4> ni shuo ingwen ma?
<kclo4> ca parle anglais ici?
<BLUG-fred> yingwen ;)
<BLUG-fred> va falloir bosser le pinyin dis donc!
<kclo4> sorry my chinese is so poor that's terrible
<kclo4> ouais mais bon dans les fait tu l'ecris pas souvent
<Falstius> kclo4: that is pingyin (sort of) not chinese ;)  my wife would beat you up for saying otherwise.
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: quand tu tapes chinois, tu l'cris tous les jours
<kclo4> Falstius: ahah
<BLUG-fred> sorry.. back to English
<BlackDark> hi do you know how to get a rid of the autorecory under ooffice ?
<Kilroo> When I first went checking, my Xubuntu installation had a nice little gui that let me search for files containing specified text. It seems to have disappeared. I think this occurred when I made the mistake of having Aptitude aggressively try to fix broken packages. I prefer to do that sort of thing with a gui. I can't figure out where to get it back. Anyone have a suggestion?
<kclo4> BLUG-fred: well if u just barely speak it?? i already have some problem with english so
<BLUG-fred> oops.. I am just realizing I am on #ubuntu and not #Ubuntu-cn LOL
<BLUG-fred> probably too late for me
<kclo4> first improve english and then maybe start learning seriously chinese
<BLUG-fred> i was thinking the channel was really crowdy tonight (we're usually 35-40)
<kclo4> /stat
<kclo4> hum
<kclo4> not that
<BLUG-fred> my bad...
<kclo4> BLUG-fred: do you speak chinese?
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: yes I do
<Wolfwalker>  Okay, here we go
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: but I live in Beijing.. so that helps
<kclo4> BLUG-fred: your my enemy!!
<Wolfwalker>  It says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<kclo4> i live on the other side!!
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: which other side?
<neverblue> morning
<shearn89> neverblue: afternoon where i am...
<Falstius> taiwan or shanghai (this so should be in offtopic)
<kclo4> other side of the "detroit de taiwan"
<neverblue> well, afternoon then shearn89 :P
<shearn89> haha...
<BLUG-fred> Falstius: hehe I was thinking the same, didn't dare to write it
<kclo4> how do we say detroit in englis?
<JeevesMoss> has anyone here ever done an IP or firewire conection before?
<TBotNik_u> Morning all!
<Wolfwalker>  Before that it says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a44b664b7-a340-45f2-9799-ff0d0465a880 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Falstius> kclo4: crappy city
<charlie_> hi all
<charlie_> anyone installed vmware workstations
<shearn89> kclo4: maybe "straights"? as in "the straight of taiwan"
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: strangely I have a new 'neighbor' (canadian) who's coming from Taiwan
<kclo4> is it possible to hide when people coming inside the channel or leaving?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: cant find the drive?
<Eq|work> kclo4 : change your client settings
<zmeiat_joro> I'm looking for a laptop to buy, and I have three options, a custom built one, some sort of toshiba satellite and some kind of hp, I don't know details about these yeat, but the custom-built one has an ATI Xpress 200; I heard ATI have sucky support for GNU/Linux?
<TBotNik_u> All: Need to install or config sound on my box.  No current audio here with chat!
<Wolfwalker>  You got me man. It's all greek to me.
<kclo4> BLUG-fred: taiwan is overcrowded of canadian
<charlie_> anyone installed vmware workstations and made networking work with windows as guest
<JeevesMoss> jack sparrow:  ever heard of IP over Firewire?
<kclo4> they all come to teach english
<kclo4> they earn like 2000US dollar a month for teatching
<BLUG-fred> kclo4: Beijing is just overcrowded..
<dgjones> kclo4, what irc client are you using? if its xchat, just right click on the channel name and untick show join/part messages
<kclo4> BLUG-fred:  i heard that too
<noelferreira> hi. there's any oss similar to auto route?
<shearn89> dgjones: can you do that in trillian?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: No...  dosnrt mean much though, I dont have anything firewire
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: okay, that maybe can be fixed.  You should edit fstab to replace UUID=... to point to your drives as /dev/sd?? instead of UUID, or fix the UUID.  I've read that a lot of people have problems with some disk controllers when upgrading to feisty.  You might also just stick with edgy unless you have a special need to upgrade.
<kclo4> Falstius: which city is crappy?
<charlie_> anyone installed vmware worsktation 6 with windows guests and made networking work
<Wolfwalker>  What is UUID and how do I fix it?
<zmeiat_joro> where should I check the state of linux driver suport for hardware?
<neverblue> !patience | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> !offtopic | kclo4
<dgjones> shearn89, i've not used trillian i'm afraid
<ubotu> kclo4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Falstius> kclo4: detroit .. in english we usually just call it that crappy city.
<dgjones> !uuid | Wolfwalker
<ubotu> Wolfwalker: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kclo4> dgjones: no it's gaim
<dgjones> kclo4, not sure then, i don't use it
<Wolfwalker>  So fiesty has a problem with the computer's hard drive?
<neverblue> zmeiat_joro, find whose writing it, check the README, maybe email the person?
<charlie_> VMWare workstation 6 and windows guest networking
<Mr-Snick> feisty WHAT?
<JeevesMoss> jack sparrow:  do you know how to recompile a kernel?
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: UUID is a way of identifying devices and filesystems uniquely.  So if you move your hardware around it will still know which is which.
<Falstius> It is probably the HD controller and not the harddrive itself.
<Rayen> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04, Feisty Dawn. My network does not seem to work. lspci shows my Ethernet Controller correctly. I can also see 'eth1' and 'lo' by typing 'ifconfig'. After running the command dhclient eth1 I get the following error: "socket: Address family not supported by protocol - make sure CONFIG_PACKET (Packet socket) and CONFIG_FILTER (Socket filtering are enabled in your kernel configuration!", how can I fix this?
<kclo4> ok sorry for the offtopic
<Wolfwalker>  So how do I fix this controller?
<aleX-xx> Rayen: becose isnt feisty dawn..
<aleX-xx> :)
<BLUG-fred> 'm having a small (big in fact) issue with my Linux box: since Friday morning (didn't install anything new) I have something writing to the hard disk continuously slowing down the machine to an usable state.
<BLUG-fred> Looking at the available apps and CPU usage gives nothing, restarting neither.
<BLUG-fred> Gnome failsafe works fine and the HDD writing doesn't happen. Logging in and out in normal mode keeps that app using the HDD even after logging out. any clue on how to solve this?
<neverblue> Rayen, is it using eth0 or eth1?
<BLUG-fred> sorry too for the offtopic, I started it I think
<Wolfwalker>  OR: After upgrading to edgy, and then to fiesty, would it be okay to go back in the bootloader and just use the 6.06 Ubuntu's kernel?
<kclo4> so  i like to make a media center on wich i could whatch video , download via P2P, use internet to check mail, and share with other computer on my network basically windows one
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: you can try loading your drives by /dev/ instead of UUID or switch to a different kernel
<variant> Wolfwalker: should boot at least
<Rayen> neverblue : I can only see eth1, so I assume that it's using eth1...
<Wolfwalker>  So using 6.06's kernel WILL still be okay
<thedash> can totem play rm files ?
<Wolfwalker>  Also, will they be fixing this in the next release?
<variant> Wolfwalker: i fyou must
<Wolfwalker>  8.something something I think it is
<SliM1> is there a way to recover an admin user? it seems the password isn't accepted
<kclo4> i like to know what the best for media center and media library
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: yeah, you can just use the older kernel (go with Edgy's if that works)
<variant> !uuid | Wolfwalker
<ubotu> Wolfwalker: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shearn89> Slim1: what are you trying to do?
<neverblue> Rayen, i am not sure if I can help you with it, sorry
<variant> SliM1: from a live cd is the fastes/easyest way
<SliM1> shearn89: to log in as the admin user
<Wolfwalker>  So, from grub bootloader main screen, how do I tell it to use /dev/ instead of UUID?
<genii> SliM1: Hopefully you have another user allowed to sudo, you can sudo passwd <name>
<C-{pR0F> Where can i find the Trash , it has disapeard fro the left bottom corner !?
<variant> Wolfwalker: select the option you want to load and press "e"
<shearn89> Slim1: You can't log in as the super user, there is no password.
<C-{pR0F> *right bottom corner
<variant> C-{pR0F: /home/username/.Trash iirc
<charlie_> vmware workstation 6 and windows guest no network
<Wolfwalker>  And what do I edit
<SliM1> shearn89: not superuser, just admin user
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: you'd have to do that by editing /etc/fstab  ... and I'm not sure it will work.
<variant> charlie_: was that a question or a statement?
<Wolfwalker>  Worth a shot anyway
<Rayen> neverblue Ok, no problem.  Do you have any suggestions where I can ask my question?
<charlie_> That was a question
<neverblue> Rayen, here or #linux
<Wolfwalker>  I really, really, REALLY like fiesty on this laptop, and want it to work on this desktop.
<SliM1> genii: and if i don't?
<charlie_> variant I cant manage to get networking done
<variant> Falstius: you can do it by editing the command line in grub prompt (press e on selected entry that you want to edit and press b to boot)
<IdleOne> !root | SliM1
<ubotu> SliM1: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<charlie_> variant: I cant manage to get networking done
<C-{pR0F> variant: how can i bring it back to the screen corner ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Did it go through the install ok?
<shearn89> SliM1: do you mean your normal everyday user?
<genii> SliM1: You can boot into single user mode and change it there.
<Wolfwalker>  Yup
<variant> C-{pR0F: no idea
<Wolfwalker>  No problem.
<Wolfwalker>  Just hung when it rebooted
<C-{pR0F> ok
<Wolfwalker>  Same as it hung when I tried to install 7.04 with the cd
<IdleOne> C-{pR0F: right click on the bottom panel and click Add to panel
<SliM1> IdleOne: i know how ubuntu works, i just don't know why my account with admin rights isn't working
<cwillu> I need to put a work around into what happens when acpi powers the monitor back on, where do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Didnt mean to pop in and out but working today and well  sometimes need to look like it..
<SliM1> genii: how do i do that?
<Wolfwalker>  lol
<Falstius> variant: how does that tell mount to look at devs by /dev instead of uuid?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: So it hug as in locked up or loop as in error..
<Wolfwalker>  No prob. But careful with that cussing man. W**k is a four letter word you know. :P
<Wolfwalker>  Hung as in same UUID error stuff
<C-{pR0F> IdleOne: thanks , the trash is back :)
<Wolfwalker>  And then dropped to busybox
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: with edgy?
<Wolfwalker>  No, just with fiesty
<Wolfwalker>  Edgy worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: And you got that uuid error trying to run the live cd?
<genii> SliM1: Or to livecd, remove the hashed passwd between : in the file /etc.shadow
<Wolfwalker>  So did........ whatever was before edgy, that 6.06 stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> dapper
<genii> SliM1: /etc/shadow    rather, of the old /
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Feisty has been a little finnacky for me as well
<Wolfwalker>  With fiesty, from the live cd and after upgrade from edgy, it dropped to the busybox
<c0mmander> quit
<SliM1> genii ok, i'll try that
<cwillu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Wolfwalker>  Okay, got the boot line for the kernel up. /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-386 root=UUID+a4b664b7-a340........ etcetera
<Wolfwalker>  What do I take out and what do I put in its place?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: So you have edgy installed and upgraded to feisty (online) and that caused the problems.. can you boot an edgy live to get to your fstab
<Puppy_> do all usb flash drives work in linux (not just ubuntu)?
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: root=/dev/sda1 (or whatever is correct for your computer)
<ferret_0567> Puppy_: It s
<Wolfwalker>  I can boot from edgy's kernel already installed (it is still in the grub bootloader, as well as dapper's) and get in.
<Wolfwalker>  Just can't boot from fiesty's
<ferret_0567> It depends on how the core of the OS (the kernel) is configured
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: and grub boot if that is where it is hanging...  good point Falstius
<ferret_0567> most times, yes
<Puppy_> ferret_0567: I don't understand... :) did you say to me: most times, yes?
<ferret_0567> yes
<Puppy_> ok thanks!
<ferret_0567> most of the time, they will work
<iratik> How do i run a command as another user?
<iratik> (through console)
<IdleOne> Puppy_: look at this link bottom of page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Puppy_> ok
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me with this 5 min lag durring startup of ubuntu
<Agusia_> lalala
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Post your fstab and your boot grub menu to the pastebin for a look see...
<palintheus> killerpiggy: do you know whats causing it to lag?
<IdleOne> killerpiggy: solution is to go make a cup of coffee and perhaps ask if anybody else wants any :)
<killerpiggy> n
<Puppy_> oh, Thanks IdleOne!
<TBotNik_u> All: Looking for a command.  Pastebin at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2456 showing what I need as output.  Anyone know the command I need?
* mariusvl2 sdhasda
<killerpiggy> no i dont know what the cause is
<Wolfwalker>  Well........ it's a-tryin
<BLUG-fred> 'm having a small (big in fact) issue with my Ubuntu box: since Friday morning (didn't install anything new) I have something writing to the hard disk continuously slowing down the machine to an unusable state. Looking at the available apps and CPU usage gives nothing, restarting neither.
<BLUG-fred> Gnome failsafe works fine and the HDD writing doesn't happen. Logging in and out in normal mode keeps that app using the HDD even after logging out. How can I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> killerpiggy: boot without quiet in the command line and see where it is hanging ...
<IdleOne> Puppy_: no problem . remember wiki.bubuntu.com is a really good resource
<killerpiggy> i tried that no luck
<IdleOne> Puppy_: no problem . remember wiki.ubuntu.com is a really good resource
<Puppy_> lol. thanks
<palintheus> killerpiggy: you may want to, when you boot enter into grub and remove quiet from the kernel entry and it will show where it hangs
<killerpiggy> i just press escape then delete quiet from the list then boot right?
<TBotNik_u> All: Reason I need status cmd is I need to install or config sound on my box.  No current audio here.  I think I installed both alsa and alsu-utils, but do not know how to status them.  Can I get some help here?
<palintheus> killerpiggy: press escape, press e to edit the line and remove quiet and then b to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> killerpiggy: No luck as in you didnt see things as they loaded and when it stopped on one for a long time , or you couldnt see anything or couldnt figure out what we wanted you to do
<Mr-Snick> ok
<genii> killerpiggy: delete quite AND splash to see everything. then enter, enter again to continue booting with the modified entry
<Mr-Snick> this has been gettin on my nervs
<killerpiggy> i did what you said and it still showd the boot gui
<monty_> i'm looking for some help installing the driver for my new wifi pcmcia card
<Mr-Snick> can someone help me compile wine 0.9.16 please?
<genii> quite=quiet, bleh, typos
<Mr-Snick> i do what it says n it doesnt work
<Wolfwalker>  !wifi | monty_
<ubotu> monty_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferret_0567> killerpiggy: remove splash too
<killerpiggy> ok i will
<killerpiggy> brb
<palintheus> killerpiggy: see genii's message I forgot about the 'splash' too
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Is there a FAT32 / NTFS defragmenter for windows?
<Andeh> *Ubuntu
<ferronica> how to update nvidia Fx 5200 Graphic card in ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME ?
<SliM1> genii: i don't have permission to edit shadow
<neverblue> Andeh, why?
<Wolfwalker>  Huh
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: I have a hirens boot cd with a defread for windows.. It uses a linux porgram so it must be available...
<neverblue> Andeh, do you believe it requires one?
<Andeh> ah
<Wolfwalker>  I tried with /dev/sda1 and it said it doesn't exist
<Wolfwalker>  Next?
<SliM1> ah, Jack_Sparrow: i can't log in as the admin user
<Wolfwalker>  How do I get a list of available hard drives from in busybox?
<SnakeX> Hi
<Andeh> neverblue: I require one. Atleast, it would be awesome if it had one...
<monty_> my main question is how to install the driver that came with the cd...its in two tar's, and i think i have to compile them but am not too sure how
<genii> SliM1: use sudo nano /mnt/wharerever/etc/shadow
<neverblue> Andeh, why though?
<jrib> Mr-Snick: why are you compiling instead of using the version in the repositories?
<Mr-Snick> cuz the new wine sucks
<DjKoRn`> hehehe Jack_Sparrow
<DjKoRn`> :P
<Mr-Snick> i want 0.9.16 but cant compile
<Andeh> neverblue: In case my external hard drive gets damn slow
<rafael__> hello people. for some reason my system is freezying suddenly
* DjKoRn` is listening to: Alesana - Punk Goes Acoustic 2 - Apology - (0:14/3:59)
<Mr-Snick> havent compiled in forever, so i need some help
<SliM1> genii: i think it's /media/hda2
<Andeh> neverblue: it's fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: PageDfrg 2.32
<neverblue> Andeh, so its speed your worried about?
<recon> Andeh: This might help: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=48322
<rafael__> how can i know whats wrong here ?
<Andeh> recon: thanks!
<Andeh> neverblue: Well, yeah
<neverblue> Andeh, maybe you might want to consider using a different partition then?
<neverblue> type*
<rafael__> i need some help before my system freezy again
<jrib> Mr-Snick: pastebin your errors
<rafael__> :)
<neverblue> !ask rafael__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rafael__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !ask | rafael__
<ubotu> rafael__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: what is your partition setup?  fdisk -l  as in Ell
<ferronica> how to update nvidia Fx 5200 Graphic card in ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME ?
<quaker> configure,make,make install,you need buld-essential installed
<rafael__> i made the question
<genii> SliM1: When you get it opened finally... everything after username:      to next :
<Andeh> neverblue: Yeah, maybe, but i don't want to install ReiserFS drivers on every windows PC I visit :(
<quaker> ferronica use synaptic,dont need new drivers for that
<Wolfwalker>  Windows 2000 on the first hard drive partition, Ubuntu on the second.
<rafael__> my system is freezying everytime.. i dont know why.. how can i found the problem ?
<rafael__> please
<neverblue> !patience | rafael__
<ubotu> rafael__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neverblue> Andeh, true
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Where is swap...  usually on extended which could be 2
<SliM1> genii: what should i write instead of that password?
<Wolfwalker>  How do I find out?
<Wolfwalker>  Guess I could boot a disk partitioner
<Wolfwalker>  brb
<neverblue> rafael__, first off, thats your system setup like?
<rafael__> neverblue, thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: fdisk -l   or gparted will show you... look for ext3
<cwillu> anyone know how I can intercept xset dpms force on'ish things?  When my screen blanks, it won't unblank it without chvt'ing away and back
* Wolfwalker talks to himself a lot, but at least he answers a lot of his own questions :P
* cwillu talks to himself too, but doesn't tend to answer his own :p
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: do you have ide or sata hard drives?
<nojoints> I have a problem and error from Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) and don't know how to get it away, was yesterday when I tried to fix flash, eventually got it working manually, had to download the source from another site now I can't get rid of the terminal "installation" that didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Tricky there as I have seen IDE which should be hda show up as sda
<Wolfwalker>  IDE, I think
<genii> SliM1: Write nothing there. Just put the two :: together. then save it. there will be no password til you make one again from inside that account
<rafael__> neverblue, i have a notebook vaio vgn=fe92hs..  its a core 2 duo  2gb ram. geforce go 7600 ...   ubuntu 7.04  compiz fusion + screenlets + avant running on the startup.. the problem began this morning.. at first i thought it was the screensaver.. but its not ...  i tried to see anything strang on the /var/log/messages and i didnt find anything. when my system freezy.. only my mouse move. i can move my mouse but its all.. the video a
<rafael__> dapter is not with high temperature
<quaker> hdxx IDE-------sdxxx SATA
<Wolfwalker>  It's an old computer, pre-usb boot for the BIOS
<nojoints> And I also can't log onto Pidgin, no idea why
<nojoints> Same with amsn
<killerpiggy> i still het the gui
<Wolfwalker>  So I think it wouldn't have sata would it?
<nojoints> and GAIM
<lonelywolf_> 
<killerpiggy> wait
<thedash> having some troubles getting my speakers to work in 5.1 rather than 2.0, any ideas ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: Can you paste output from terminal... fdisk -l     to the pastebin
<neverblue> rafael__, new install?
<quaker> yes
<ultra> you have any disk for it
<jrib> !cn | lonelywolf_
<ubotu> lonelywolf_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ultra> you have any disk for it
<killerpiggy> splash isent a selectable boot command
<rafael__> neverblue, before. i had some problems on the startup after login some seconds and the system had freezy too.. but...  i dont think its a problem of hardware.  the last was fusion icon but im not running it on the system..
<ultra> so what
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: probably ide (which is good because it is less likely to change drive numbers with different operating systems).
<lonelywolf_> i see
<Sunnyboi14> Does Anyone Know How To Uninstall ubuntu?
<Wolfwalker>  No, I can't. I'm booting my GParted cd
<predaeus> rafael__, I've got that too with Compiz, I think it is either Compiz or more likely the Nvidia drivers. Don't use Compiz for the time being.
<neverblue> rafael__, did you do any updates recently?
<Wolfwalker>  I luvs me my Gparted <3
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: INstall anything you want right over it.. no problem
<jrib> How can I prevent a user from being able to shutdown the computer?  I've denied him permissions to reboot and shutdown, but he can still use the gui in xfce
<Sunnyboi14> I cant.
<rafael__> neverblue, i dont think so, i dont recieve any update for days
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: What are you trying to install
<killerpiggy> sunnyboi14: format your hardrive
<Sunnyboi14> Windows
<Sunnyboi14> i cant
<predaeus> rafael__, actually it is the Nvidia driver here because I get kernel messages before freezes.
<Sunnyboi14> i installed ubuntu on a external drive
<neverblue> rafael__, first off, grab your ubuntu CD, and run mem test
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: Windows WILL install right over it..  Windows loves to write over linux
<rafael__> predaeus, that is what i thought. if i run metacity the system will not freezy right ?
<Sunnyboi14> and it messed it up
<neverblue> rafael__, to elimate the RAM as an issue
<ZAKhan> i have been trying to get compiz working but cannot for days now. I have a clean installation of Ubuntu and Ihave upgraded the ATI driver as well .. can someone please help me to install compiz?
<Sunnyboi14> ubuntu messed up my external hard drive
<Sunnyboi14> how do i get it fixed?
<neverblue> rafael__, second, maybe Compiz is the issue
<killerpiggy> you cant mess up hardrives from files
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: Format it..
<quaker> have u tride using the script for COMPIZ from opencompositing?
<rafael__> neverblue, my notebook is new.. i dont have mem problem
<puspito> hiii
<killerpiggy> you canALWAYS format a drive
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<predaeus> rafael__, nah, if it still freezes then it must be something else. but here it was the compiz/nvidia combination that caused this.
<Sunnyboi14> how do i do this when it is running ubuntu?
<neverblue> rafael__, you will never know until you run memtest
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: What os are you running right now
<Sunnyboi14> it will make ubuntu crash
<Skiessi> what's in the tars?
<neverblue> rafael__, things break, its common
<Sunnyboi14> i am using my sisters computer
<mad-sibyl> Sweetandy: why are two monitors resolution?
<Sunnyboi14> windows xp
<rafael__> neverblue,  u want i reboot my system with a cd and run the memtest ?
<Sunnyboi14> but on my computer
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: from windows or from ubuntu's livecd
<Sunnyboi14> it is ubuntu
<TBotNik_u> All: noob here!  Can't seem to get sound working! Can I get some help?
<killerpiggy> wow
<killerpiggy> lol
<neverblue> rafael__, thats the only way you can run it
<Sunnyboi14> i installed ubuntu
<Sunnyboi14> on my computer
<Sunnyboi14> and it wont dual boot
<neverblue> Sunnyboi14, keep it to one line please
<Sunnyboi14> so now it screwed up windows
<killerpiggy> !enter sunnyboi14
<Wolfwalker>  Odd, GParted's X config didn't work
<killerpiggy> oww
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: see what kyncani said.. either will work...
<Sunnyboi14> How do i format a drive while i am running ubuntu?
<predaeus> Sunnyboi14, does the grub boot menu show up?
<Sunnyboi14> what do you mean?
<rafael__> neverblue, un.. i tried to run the system with the old kernel. i had the same freezy...  some of these freezys happened like someone had touched my video adapter. couz appeared many strange colors on the screen..
<killerpiggy> wow
<killerpiggy> .....
<Wolfwalker>  Sunnyboi First reformat the whole hard drive. Then reinstall Windows. Then defrag. Then reinstall Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunnyboi14: easy enough to get windows back... fixboot   from XP recovery mode... Ask in Windows channel if you need to know how to get there.
<Wolfwalker>  Be sure to tell Ubuntu to free up some space and use it, rather than using the whole hard drive.
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: either format your drive from windows, or from ubuntu livecd, or from ubuntu on another computer
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<neverblue> rafael__, i cannot help u until you help yourself
<Sunnyboi14> how do i free up space
<rafael__> neverblue, ok, i got it
<rafael__> neverblue, how long time will take from me the memtest?
<killerpiggy> delete shit
<quaker> sudo apt-get install gparted
<monty_> also, it seems like ubuntu has an expo-like hotspot in the upper right corner of my screen...is there a way to turn this off?
<quaker> use gparted easily to free space
<killerpiggy> can anyone help me eith this 5 min lagg when starting up ubuntu
<jrib> monty_: are you using compiz or beryl?
<rafael__> neverblue, u should know, if i got some problem on my memory i will be really sad..
<jiminyK> I'm trying to figure out how to calculate the total size of all the files in a directory newer than a certain date, without having to list them all and add each file's size up one at a time. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm on Edgy and not afraid of the command line . . .
<killerpiggy> it laggs ight after the logo shows up
<rafael__> neverblue, i mean. if i get some problem there.
<leftyfb> For all that are interested in the Ubuntu case badges and want to get the prices down as low as possible: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Powered_by_Ubuntu_Case_Badges_Put_in_your_order_now
<monty_> jrib i have compiz fusion, but have disabled the expo plugin
<neverblue> rafael__, how about you just go do it, and we can talk when you get back?
<quaker> jiminyK private
<Sunnyboi14> because my main problem is that it made my HD able to hold 54
<rafael__> neverblue, but im afraid it will take much time, and when i back u will not stay here
<Sunnyboi14> when it is supposed to hold 250
<cwillu> any hope for blanking, suspend, hibernate actually working in the next few years?
<jrib> monty_: it's a compiz setting  /somewhere/, try #ubuntu-effects maybe
<Sunnyboi14> and i tried to install gparted
<Sunnyboi14> but it came up with an error
<neverblue> rafael__, stop whining
<Jack_Sparrow> jiminyK: Use nautilus... list format... sort by date highlight to the date and check property size
<rafael__> neverblue, dude. i waste many money on my computer. try to understand my feelings.. i will reboot it know then
<neverblue> !patience | rafael__
<ubotu> rafael__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* Wolfwalker is STILL trying to get his beloved GParted to work. Plan C........ forcevideo
<jiminyK> Jack_Sparrow: *slaps forehead* I should have thought of that. ;o) Thanks.
<quaker> which tipe of error parted made?
<nojoints> I can't log into pidgin, it says connecting but then it just goes nothing from there
<monty_> jrib: whats the path for compiz?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Nigromante> hello
<ubuntu_> bye
<kyncani> !compiz | monty_
<ubotu> monty_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TBotNik_u> Moring all: Hey trying to install sound.  Have ECS MB with SIS sound chipset.  Only resource I have for installing sound is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and that is for Intel chipset.  I know I can follow the instructions for a while, but then I have to depart, since diff in chipsets.  2 Q's is there a good step-by-step for SIS? or What do I do diff to get sound working?
<ZAKhan> i have been trying to get compiz working but cannot for days now. I have a clean installation of Ubuntu and I have upgraded the ATI driver as well .. can someone please help me to install compiz?
<predaeus> nojoints, what protocol are you using?
<cwillu> ZAKhan: #ubuntu-effects
<nojoints> predaeus; got no protocal as far as I know
<nojoints> predaeus; got this in stun server: messenger.hotmail.com
<Sunnyboi14> how do i get the external hard drive that i used to install ubuntu to format?
<predaeus> nojoints, ok msn.
<Sunnyboi14> so ubuntu is on it, but i want to format the disk
<Sunnyboi14> how
<nojoints> predaeus; yea and it wont log into my account
<jacobian_wrk> anyone know if there is an easy way to get the DOM viewer installed in ubuntu edgy?
<amicrawler> what is the app so i can change my res on my screen
<jacobian_wrk> for mozilla firefox
<j85wilson> amicrawler: try Ctrl+Alt+-
<predaeus> nojoints, works here.
<predaeus> hm
<nojoints> predaeus; took away the stun server
<blacktux> why if i use lshw i can't see my apg video card?
<nojoints> predaeus; maybe should change the port to 80?
<berthie> hi
<predaeus> nojoints, default setting is port 1863 and messenger.hotmail.com   for server here. and that works.
<almokharibealmok> hi akk
<nojoints> predaeus; I live in sweden and usually is the port 80 for msn here i believe
<predaeus> nojoints, I am using Pidgin v2.1.0
<Marlohatori> Does anyone know how to edit the windows GRUB?
<predaeus> nojoints, I don't think there would be any difference in port, no matter where on earth you live.
* DjKoRn` is listening to: Chicosci - A Promise - Seven Black Roses - (3:30/4:04)
<predaeus> nojoints, but I don't know, there is an http option, maybe try that.
<predaeus> blacktux, does lspci show it?
<Wolfwalker>  Okay, I'm about to get slightly ticked here
<nojoints> predaeus; tried to change the port but didn't work, amsn works but i rather use pidgin
<blacktux> predaeus no
<blacktux> preaction yes!
<predaeus> nojoints, hm no idea, sorry.
<Sunnyboi14> how do i format the HD i am using ubuntu with?
<Wolfwalker>  GParted refuses to run. New default config, old X config, force vesa, nothing works.
<monty_> still looking for a little help compiling a driver...
<nojoints> predaeus; hm on proxy it says use GNOME proxy settings, should maybe take that away
<blacktux> yes lspci yes, i knew it, but lspci give me non infos like lshw!
<Marlohatori> Guys im on my ubuntu and i have a windows HD plugged in and i want to be able to boot the windows HD on its own but the GRUB wont let me. Any way i can edit it?
<Sunnyboi14> HOW DO I FORMAT THE DRIVE I AM USING UBUNTU WITH?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: chill.
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<Sunnyboi14> but how do i?
<j85wilson> is the drive mounted?
<predaeus> nojoints, no idea, I am not familiar with proxy settings sorry.
<faileas> Sunnyboi14: use another os or a livecd
<Sunnyboi14> it totally messed ub my external Hard drive which i used to install ubuntu on
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Marlohatori> No i need to do it to my windows HDD :(
<Wolfwalker>  sunnyboi try fdisk or gparted. You can find them on google
<Sunnyboi14> fdisk?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: what drive are you trying to format?  The external drive?
<Wolfwalker>  You will burn an image cd from what you download. Use this image cd on reboot.
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: eh? your Windows HD won't have grub on it
<RGautier> Hi - I've set up a new install of Ubuntu Server and would like it to be able to send out mail on my ISP account.  I don't know anything at all about exim, and could use some help setting it up to just relay every message to my ISP's smtp server with my email address as the source (so they'll deliver it)
<blacktux> Sunnyboi14 cfdisk too
<Sunnyboi14> cfdisk
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<predaeus> Wolfwalker, why are you messing with X settings when running gparted?
<fevel>  is there any tools that I can check mu internet speed?
<Marlohatori> Well when i try to boot it it gives me a GRUB error
<Sunnyboi14> when i did cfdisk
<Sunnyboi14> it told me that it could not
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: what error?
<amicrawler> to big
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: unmount the drive
<predaeus> fevel, try http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=speedtest&meta=
<Sunnyboi14> open the disk drive
<amicrawler> 640x480
<Marlohatori> brb i will try again and write down the error :P
<Sunnyboi14> what will that do?
<Wolfwalker> |predaeus:|  because the new autoconfig won't work
<m1r> what i need to download to be able to compile package ? build-essentials ?
<Wolfwalker>  Not on this old Dell
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: make it so that the filesystem isn't accesssing it anymore.
<Wolfwalker>  Old X config usually works for me
<joe4444> i was experiencing really slow transfers with uTorrent 1.6.1 so i removed it along with wine (it needed an upgrade anyway), then i reinstalled the latest wine and uTorrent 1.7.2 ...but now i can't get torrents to open with uTorrent from a link in Firefox even though i associated .torrent files inside the uTorrent settings and i manually associated them in Nautilus ... any suggestions?
<Sunnyboi14> u did
<Sunnyboi14> what does that do?
<Sunnyboi14> i did*
<predaeus> Wolfwalker, you mean the installer for ubuntu? did you try the alternate installer cd?
<hsatera> joe4444: why use utorrent? you should try some options like azureus, ktorrent,...
<Wolfwalker>  Nonono, right now I'm still trying to answer the question about what partition I have Ubuntu on
<joe4444> hsatera: b/c i hate everything else i've tried
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: unmounting a drive makes it so that the filesystem isn't accessing the drive anymore.  If the filesystem is accessing it, then it clearly can't be formatted.
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: you did unmount the drive?
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<hsatera> joe4444: what have u tried?
<Sunnyboi14> i just did
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: and then you tried fdisk?
<Wolfwalker>  But I'm having to resort to FDisk
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i will
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: or cfdisk
<joe4444> azureus, bittorent, ktorrent, and others
<hsatera> the speed of a torrent dependes on the number of seeders/peers
<fevel> thank you predaeus, but is there any tools like that locally on my machine??
<TBotNik_u> Still no response on getting me some sound setup help!
<anandanbu> How to install gajim in Ubuntu 7.04
<Sunnyboi14> it came up with some weird thing
<predaeus> Wolfwalker, try "sudo fdisk -l"
<Wolfwalker>  Okay Jack_Sparrow Windows is on 1, linux ext2 is on 2, with a logic partition for swap on 3
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: paste it.
<Sunnyboi14> ummm
<Sunnyboi14> i am on a different computer
<Sunnyboi14> i have more than one computer
<Sunnyboi14> i am using windows
<joe4444> hsatera: well the older versions of torrent clients are sometimes blocked by trackers and/or do not support newer protocol features (or something like that)... after upgrading and restarting the same torrent my d/l speed increased 500%+
<j85wilson> type it out into the pastebin, then
<xionox> irc://irc.gnome.org/#f-spot
<Sunnyboi14> what is the pastebin?
<joe4444> www.dpaste.com
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: read the topic.
<Wolfwalker>  So to use something besides UUID for boot, I use /hda2?
<Marlohatori> OK so i unplugged my Linux HDD plugged in my windows one and i got this error
<Marlohatori> http://pastebin.com/m15050245
<joe4444> among others... like 10,000 others
<micman> hello Ubuntoers!
<hsatera> joe4444: pm
<Wolfwalker>  I mean /dev/hda2
<Lattyware> Anyone here have a Logitech G15 Keyboard and want to test out a script to display xChat Hightlights on it?
<predaeus> fevel, I don't know. But I think there is not much sense in testing or retrieving information on that locally. Only for maximum possible theoretical values probably.
<mad-sibyl> Sunnyboi14: Sunnyboi First reformat oO
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: hrm, looks like grub somehow ended up on your windows HD. If you didn't mean that to happen, you'll need to boot a windows CD/rescue disk and use fixmbr to remove grub and install the windows boot manager
<Sunnyboi14> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: however not that if your Windows HD is your main HD then you do need grub installedon it
<Marlohatori> dang :(
<SlimeyPe1e> *note
<Sunnyboi14> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<Sunnyboi14> thats the first thing
<Sunnyboi14> then the second thing
<Sunnyboi14> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<micman> i m a beginner in ubuntu. i have recently installed feisty.now i want to upgrade it with c compiler. how should i do it?
<Sunnyboi14>  or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<Marlohatori> Well it was my main HDD until something went horribly horribly wrong...
<Sunnyboi14> or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: use the pastebin
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<j85wilson> ok
<fulhack> Hey guys. I have an application now working on linux, but working on vista. Is there any way to run ONLY that application over a VNC (like) connection on my linux PC?
<Sunnyboi14> dpaste.com/16747
<fulhack> I don't want a full desktop.
<Rprp> hi, when i type 'glxinfo' i see this as output: http://rafb.net/p/OelVhg83.html but 'nividia-glx' is installed :( (Graphics card = Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT)
<micman> !i m a beginner in ubuntu. i have recently installed feisty.now i want to upgrade it with c compiler. how should i do it?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: ok, do you know what disk you want to format?  ie, which device under /dev it is?
<Marlohatori> Cant i just remove the GRUB from my windows HDD manually?
<Sunnyboi14> no
<Wolfwalker>  When Jack_Sparrow comes back from looking busy while at work, let me know willya?
<Sunnyboi14> i unmounted it anyway
<Sunnyboi14> remember?
<dev_eddie> micman use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wolfwalker>  lol
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: what command did you issue to unmount it?
<SlimeyPe1e> Marlohatori: using fixmbr is the only way AFAIK
<predaeus> Rprp, check if "nvidia" is set in the driver section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if not then the nvidia driver is not being loaded.
<Sunnyboi14> i just right clicked on it and said unmount
<Sunnyboi14> and i clicked on i
<Sunnyboi14> t
<fevel> predaeus, actually its cause I want to test rom the gateway, it is a very large lan (several floors) and the gateway server is the cleanest route to the internet...I would have to use a command line browser
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: Can you paste(bin) the contents of the file /etc/fstab, and also the output of the command mount?
<Rprp> predaeus: http://rafb.net/p/mJGRgz96.html << Thats my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but there is nothing wrong ?
<Sunnyboi14> ??
<predaeus> fevel, ah ok, probably try an ftp download from console to get the download rate for a starter.
<rafael__> neverblue: my computer got a hightemperature.. had freezy in 30% of memtest. but i think that happened because its a notebook, possible it would happen
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: open a terminal, and type 'cat /etc/fstab', and put the contents of that into pastebin.
<rafael__> neverblue: just to make sure. im on windows now. i want know if my computer will freezy here too.. windows vista.
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: then type 'mount', and put that into the pastebin as well.
<predaeus> fevel, but this is all bad because rates are most often limited by the servers you start downloads from or upload files to so maybe not a good solution.
<rafael__> neve
<predaeus> Rprp, you probably need the nvidia-glx-new package...lemme check
<fevel> I see
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change the partitions?
<Rprp> predaeus: hmm k
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: what?
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change partitons?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: (c)fdisk will allow you to repartition the drive too.
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: you have to figure out which /dev/* device the drive you are trying to format is.  The best way to do this is probably to look at /etc/fstab and the output of the mount command.
<Rafae--> neverblue, so.. maybe u are right. that is my memory
<TBotNik_u> Repeating: Ran "lspci" and "lsmod" but don't see sound chipset in either.  What cmd do I run?
<Rafae--> neverblue, im on my dad computer
<predaeus> Rprp, yes I think you need to install the nvidia-glx-new package instead of the nvidia-glx one. To get newer drivers.
<monty_> i'm having problems with compiling, can anyone help?
<Rafae--> neverblue, :(
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change the partitions on a HD?
<Rprp> predaeus: oke, thnx, i will try
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change partitions on my Hard Drive?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: with fdisk or cfdisk, I already told you!
<Rafae--> neverblue, or .. after the memtest my computer get a hightemperature.. maybe the memory is not broken
<Rafae--> neverblue, what do u think ?
<Sunnyboi14> after i type fdisk
<Sunnyboi14> then what do i do?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: try help
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: boot ubuntu's livecd, there may be a tool in a system menu somewhere that can partition your hard drive the way you want
<kitsuneofdoom> My USB mouse stopped being detected! I'm on a laptop, the touchpad doesn't work too well, Ubuntu 7.04 32 Bit.
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> thanks
<Sunnyboi14> ill try tha
<Sunnyboi14> t
<Rafae--> neverblue, i will turn on my external cooler than. must work
<Rafae--> neverblue, i know just this way
<Rafae--> to solv it
<TBotNik_u> All: Trying to find sound card info on box. Ran "lspci" and "lsmod" but don't see sound chipset in either.  What cmd do I run?
<predaeus> kitsuneofdoom, is it reported with lsusb?
<kitsuneofdoom> predaeus: lsusb hangs
<Sunnyboi14> the menu had nothing
<Sunnyboi14> i typed fdisk
<predaeus> TBotNik_u, try running alsamixer and look at the top left corner, quit it with ESC. Not sure if it will show though.
<Sunnyboi14> what do i do now?
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: forget about fdisk
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: Did you find out which device file the drive is?
<Sunnyboi14> ??
<predaeus> kitsuneofdoom, hm that doesn't sound good. No idea, keep asking around here.
<predaeus> kitsuneofdoom, what Ubuntu version have you got?
<bstock> i have a problem when running gnome-cups-add. i tried running it from console and i don't get any kind of error output
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: if you have ubuntu on your other pc, you can install gparted and partition your external hard drive with it
<kitsuneofdoom> 7.04
<Sunnyboi14> where do i download gparted?
<kitsuneofdoom> predaeus: 7.04
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: from the Add/Remove package manager
<Sunnyboi14> ok...
<sinkorswim> can anyone tell me where the cgi-bin directory is located in 7.04 please?
<predaeus> kitsuneofdoom, hm yes, then just keep asking here, maybe someone else is familiar with usb device detection.
<nojoints> Is it possible to use kopete in gnome?
<Jacob> sinkorswim: are you running a webserver? there is no cgi-bin, just mark the script as executable
<predaeus> sinkorswim, type "locate cgi-bin"
<Cyrax> anyone know a good program to run embedded media like .wmv .avi . divx .qt etc... in firefox , cant get some plugins installed
<Jacob> nojoints: yep, it might look a little weird though
<Jacob> nojoints: just install it from Apps > Add/Remove
<nojoints> Jacob; okok thanks
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know where the clock / timezone config files are?
<TBotNik_u> predaeus: What is alsamixer cli cmd?
<paul_____> Hi I'm having a little problem getting ubuntu server connected to my network
<predaeus> TBotNik_u, yes just "alsamixer"
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> how do i run gparted?
<chikita> hello, after installing switchfox and applying its spanish language pack, switchfox opens renamed as firefox...
<Jacob> Sunnyboi14: System > Admin > Gparted (Partition Editor maybe)
<sinkorswim> Jacob, I installed apache2 using instructionson the ubuntu site, my site config file has the line "ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/" but usr/lib/cgi-bin doesnt exist
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: it should be called partition something and be located in a system menu somewhere
<Jacob> sinkorswim: you may remove the second cgi-bin part then, it won't harm anything
<bstock> does anyone else have the problem with gnome-cups-add hanging and using 100% of 1 cpu on 7.04?
<Cyrax> anyone know a good program or codecpack for firefox to run all embedded media ?
<sinkorswim> Jacob, thanks, but then my cgi scripts don't run
<Jacob> bstock: it does that regularly for a few moments when adding a printer
<predaeus> TBotNik_u, see "man alsamixer" for details its just the CLI volume control.
<bstock> Jacob: yeah i've let this one go for an hour
<Jacob> bstock: ah. never had it do that
<kitsuneofdoom> Okay, I've got a number of issues that have cropped up when I installed 7.04. Now, my USB mouse isn't detected and lsusb hangs.
<Wolfwalker>  Just one more question: Are they going to fix this fiesty UUID hard drive controller glitch for the next release?
<bstock> no debug output when running it from console either
<Jacob> sinkorswim: make sure the permissions are +x for everything. "chmod +x script.cgi" in a terminal, replace script.cgi with your script
<bstock> when i run top it shows cupsd is using 100% even if i kill the gnome-cups-add process
<rafael__> neverblue, external cooler on.. lets see what happen
<sinkorswim> Jacob, I'll give it a try, thanks
<predaeus> Wolfwalker, it is not very likely to get answers from devs here. Probably look at launchpad bug entries for such info.
<Wolfwalker>  Say what?
<Wolfwalker>  Where's that?
<Wolfwalker>  !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to scan and save it ontothe computer?
<Sunnyboi14> now how do i chnge the partition size to have ubuntu take up barely anything?
<nojoints> Any able to help me remove an old installation of flashplayer? It tries to download when I'm installing something by the terminal, but it wont work and I need to remove it. It stops at OK .....
<predaeus> _imran_, scan and save what?
<chikita> hello, after installing switchfox and applying its spanish language pack, switchfox opens renamed as firefox, what can i do to fix this?
<j85wilson> Sunnyboi14: perhaps gparted has a help menu?
<Sunnyboi14> ok...
<_imran_> if i scan something using a scanner (pages/documents etc)
<Sunnyboi14> it dows not have a help menu
<predaeus> _imran_, ah, I think you can scan with gimp.
<j85wilson> perhaps it has a webpage?
<Sunnyboi14> weird. i had a dream about gparted a long time before i even got linux
<Sunnyboi14> freaky
<Sunnyboi14> umm
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Jacob> nojoints: did you try: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: resize the ubuntu partition, then move it, then resize your windows partition
<hsatera> how do i install xvid with gstreamer?
<nojoints> Jacob; I got a installation done that works, but i get an dpkg error in terminal from an old that didn't work
<nojoints> Jacob; I get this E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<Jacob> nojoints: eww, i hate that error, hmm
<Sunnyboi14> i need ubuntu to take up barely any space, and i need my hd to go back to the way it was when i bought it
<omegaweopon> Anyone availible with vmware knowlege?
<faileas>  omegaweopon: a little, or try vware
<faileas> #vmware ;)
<omegaweopon> faileas: Why do you always have to save me bum?
<faileas> cause i'm awesome like that ;)
<Sunnyboi14> does anyone know how to change a partition?
<omegaweopon> faileas: At least this isn't as simple as an apt-get install  like last time hehe
<Jacob> Sunnyboi14: you cannot shrink ubuntu once it is installed. you'll have to clear the drive and reinstall; it is a limitation of the ext3 filesystem
<ZAKhan> i have installed the NTFS support form synaptic but i cannot create folders on the drive, can someone help please
<nojoints> Jacob; know any way to remove it?
<Jacob> nojoints: you could try removing the file manually, though i wouldn't reccommend it
<mx-zoom> ZAKhan: the ntfsprogs driver does not support ntfs write
<faileas> omegaweopon: i thought it was an update script. installation is not my forte though, i run it in windows
<faileas> !vware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cwillu> ZAKhan: look at ntfs-3g
<mx-zoom> ZAKhan: you need the ntfs-3g driver which enables write support
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<predaeus> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<nojoints> Jacob; well I could cut it out of the map if it works I delete it else I just paste it back
<nojoints> Jacob; but don't know where it's at
<kyncani> Sunnyboi14: well, if ext3 cannot be resized, you'll have to delete all the ubuntu partitions then resize your windows partition to take up the entire disk space
<Jacob> nojoints: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ZAKhan> cwiiis, mx-zoom i will try installing it now
<TBotNik_u> predaeus: Getting error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device".  Guess alsa didn't get installed correctly, What now?
<chikita> hello, after installing switchfox and applying its spanish language pack, switchfox opens renamed as firefox, what can i do to fix this?
<moonlite_> jacob: GNU Parted claims it can resize ext3 (http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/features.shtml)
<predaeus> TBotNik_u, hm no idea, probably your card is not detected correctly if it does not show up elsewhere. it should be in lspci I think.
<mx-zoom> chikita: close alll your previous firefox sessions... and then try opening the other versio againm
<cwillu> how do I fix my screen unblanking?
<nojoints> Jacob; it's not the working I want to dissapear it's the one that didn't work to install
<Paddy_EIRE> does running kde apps in gnome really impact performance much?
<Jacob> moonlite_: hmm... i know you can grow an ext3, but idk about shinking; let me get gparted myself
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: not really, unless you're already on the minimum specs
<Jacob> nojoints: ah, so a ghost .deb. huh...
<intra> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> ...and is there a way to make kde apps more integrated
<nojoints> Jacob; yea
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: yes, use kde
<kyncani> !=
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: use kde?  :p
<kyncani> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> with gnome I mean
<cwillu> aka, not really
<predaeus> Paddy_EIRE, depends on your computer. Starting the first kde application will usually take a bit because it will have to load all needed shared kde libs and no other app or KDE has done that before.
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: nope then
<TBotNik_u> predaeus: I'm trying to reload.  Following howto at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, but it is for Intel chipset.  I have SIS chipset, but don't know which.  trying to find cli cmd to see chipset, for alsa-site download.  What is cmd?
<Jacob> nojoints: you can force remove it I believe, let me look up the syntax
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE:  they're not gtk, so they can't be by definition
<predaeus> TBotNik_u, did you try lspci?
<CrAsH_x64> ##java
<stroyan> Sunnyboi14: You might want to read through  http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<cwillu> TBotNik_u: terminal
<dhanjeet> hello,has anyone try asterisk under ubuntu ?
<CrAsH_x64> #java
<Paddy_EIRE> predaeus: cwillu thanks guys
<Jacob> moonlite_: ah, so you can shrink an ext3. didn't know that.
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: kde is great, you should try it and maybe switch to it later :)
<cwillu> kyncani: I'm on my way to switching away from it :p
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: I have thought it was a little to much on the eyes
<nojoints> Jacob; okok
<ZAKhan> cwiiis, mx-zoom : installed ntfs-3g , enabled it and now gives and error "Unable to mount the volume 'WD1TB'."
<kyncani> cwillu: :) always switching back and forth every two years :)
<moonlite_> jacob: the same goes for Sunnyboi14 now :/
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: dont like the windoze uninspired start menu aswell
<jerrcs> hi - i run mac osx and ubuntu linux on my mac mini. I'm using EFI and I need it to boot linux by default, I'm at the efi shell, what should i do?
<cwillu> ZAKhan: did you unmount the original?  also, if you didn't shut windows down cleanly, you'll have to run scandisk from it, and then do a proper shutdown first
* savetheWorld runs off to make radioactive grilled cheese sammiches for the kids. :-) 
<moonlite_> Sunnyboi14: did you read that? You can shrink an ext3. gparted should do it i think
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: yep, but it's much more integrated than gnome :)
<Rprp> predaeus: that 'nvidia-glx-new' package didnt fix it :<
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: maybe If I could get something like the opensuse or linux mint menu
<cwillu> god, please stop using the word windoze :p
<Jacob> nojoints: try apt-get --force-yes remove flashplugin-nonfree (--force-yes can be a little dangerous however, so use with caution)
<ZAKhan> cwillu, is scandisk part of ubuntu?
<cwillu> ZAKhan: no, its a part of windows
<TBotNik_u> predaeus & cwillu: Tried lspci, but no sound chipset info.  cwillu, what you mean terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: also kwifi manager says my wireless is out of range and wont connect
<intra> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu to get it installed on my comp
<kyncani> cwillu: stop using this word !
<cwillu> TBotNik_u: thought you were looking for it :p
<kyncani> :D
<intra> can anyone help?
<cwillu> with?
<ZAKhan> cwillu, so i have to connect it on a windows pc run scandisk and then try again with ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | intra
<ubotu> intra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<intra> my Ubuntu install freezes
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: ha well, it's a matter of taste really :)
<nojoints> Jacob; well it removed the problem, now I need the tarball again.. <.<
<intra> Does any have experience with fixing and installation that freezes?
<jerrcs> hmm.. im wondering if my efi shell even works, i googled the command list and none of the commands work
<cwillu> ZAKhan: probably, assuming that you don't have it mounted somewhere else right now
<Jacob> nojoints: the flash tarball? do you prefer v9 update beta 3 or just v9?
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: it is, I would like to beable to go online in kde then I supppose I could give it a really practical test...kde4 has grabbed my attention
<nojoints> v9 is less buggy then beta 3 right?
<jerrcs> anyone wanna take a bite? :S
<intra> Or getting Ubuntu to not freeze when it's booting to the LiveCd
<Jacob> well, the beta 3 fixes some bugs from v9 and does some neat gtk stuff
<ZAKhan> cwillu, no i have it on this ubuntu PC only but i can connect it to my xp pc and try that .. brb
<hsatera> besides mplayer, any GOOD player wich runs subtitles?
<Jacob> nojoints: i'll get you both links anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> hsatera: vlc
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: kde is going the strigi way i think and ubuntu the tracker way (some vague memory)
<hsatera> Paddy_EIRE: the subtitles sometimes appear, sometimes doesn't
<Greevous> intra: what type of installation are you running? Live cd or alternate?
<Jacob> nojoints: v9 update3 v61: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<intra> Live CD
<stroyan> intra:  You may be able to get farther with boot options such as noapic.
<kyncani> intra: brand new hardware ?
<Jacob> nojoints: v9 v41 stable: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: Im currently using beagle...although have used tracker, loved how little of a footprint it has
<nojoints> Jacob; I can't reach the adobe site
<Greevous> intra: also, at what point does it freeze
<stroyan> intra:  You could google for your hardware and ubuntu to look for specific tips.
<intra> brand new hardware: Asus MB, AMD x2 64, 1GB RAM
<Jacob> nojoints: connection down?
<intra> I've already google my MB
<Jacob> er, never mind
<intra> I'm trying to dual boot
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: is strigi up and coming
<intra> Win XP works fine
<nojoints> Jacob; I need it sent or downloadable version from another site
<jerrcs> okay no1uknow
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: well, none work well enough for me for now
<intra> what does noapic do?
<stroyan> intra:  You could also look for newer firmware.  New hardware often ships with half-baked firmware.
<jerrcs> http://jerrcs.net/uploads/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: well there is *cough* google-desktop *cough*
<Paddy_EIRE> ewwww
<Jacob> nojoints: i'll mirror a copy of it for now, which version do you want? v9 or the beta3?
<jerrcs> r http://jerrcs.net/uploads/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<intra> stroyan: I've done that too
<jerrcs> anyways, I was at the EFI shell
<kyncani> intra: brand new hardware -> I would try gutsy beta. If it works, it should mean that your hardware will be supported in the next ubuntu version only and you could stick with the beta versions for the time being
<nojoints> Jacob rather have an stable becouse this is my main computer
<intra> stroyan: I haven't tried the noapic, however
<Jacob> kk
<variant> Falstius: you change the kernel line to show /dev/whatever instead of the uuid..
<jerrcs> nojoints: you can use http://jerrcs.net/uploads/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz if you want
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: i don't go the non-gpl way if i can avoid it
<jerrcs> I was reading the chat and figured I'd help
<variant> Falstius: grub doesn't use the fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: me neither
<intra> kyncani: good suggestion, I'll try it
<nojoints> jerrcs; is it the beta3 or stable version?
<camelcho> hello
<jerrcs> nojoints: stable
<camelcho> hola
<Jacob> nojoints: http://files.codechunk.net/flash9.tar.gz should do it then :)
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: thats why Im not really fond of kde it uses gt does it not
<kyncani> intra: I had to stick with feisty in december 2006, edgy would not work with this laptop at the time
<stroyan> intra:  There are several boot options that may avoid using troubled features.  But they are disabling things that you would really want to have working.
<intra> kyncani: I'm trying to install feisty myself
<intra> stroyan: One weird thing is that I actually got it to load cleanly from the Live CD, it just froze during install
<chikita> hello, after installing switchfox and applying its spanish language pack, switchfox opens renamed as firefox, what can i do to fix this?
<kyncani> intra: gutsy has a new kernel, hence new drivers and fixes for new and existing hardware
<nojoints> Jacob thanks but jerrcs had it uploaded
<intra> stroyan: and ever since it simply won't boot to the Live Desktop anymore
<stroyan> intra:  ouch!
<Paddy_EIRE> chikita: check the help>about to see what it is
<Jacob> heh heh, never saw that
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: gt ? wazzat ?
<intra> kyncani: thanks, I will definately try it
<camelcho> where download ubuntu...
<camelcho> ??
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: proprietry
<jerrcs> Anyone want to help me for a min? I have a dual boot between Linux/MacOSX, but I want to set it to use Linux FIRST, and then osx if i choose.. reason why - it's going to be my server - anyone know how to do this with efi?
<Jacob> camelcho: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<KingPunk> anybody have any idea why x86_64 is terrible when it comes to just about anything?
<camelcho> thx
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: as in not truly free or gpl, hence thats why gnome came about
<KingPunk> ..you have to have a 32bit browser to get plugins like flash, etc.
<KingPunk> how terrible is that.
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: that was a long time ago, now qt is gpl
<predaeus> KingPunk, the problem is firms don't provide 64bit binaries of there programs.
<predaeus> *their
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: oh, never realised that
<coma_> What plays .gif files
<coma_> image viewer wont,
<predaeus> coma_, did you try firefox? for animated gif
<camelcho> ubuntu it's the easy instalecion?
<TBotNik_u> cwillu: Looking for cli cmd to find sound chipset!
<cwillu> KingPunk: 64bit is a big change
<KingPunk> predaeus: so its a vendor issue? (such as adobe) and not an issue on behalf of GNU/FavoriteLinus Distro.
<coma_> I could but id rather just have an app do it. I guess thats ok.
<intra> kyncani: I don't see gusty on the ubuntu site, know where I can get it?
<KingPunk> Its just amazing how many things are "broken" when you go to 64bit.
<preaction> intra, #ubuntu+1
<intra> KingPunk: yeah, it's frustrating
<camelcho> ubuntu it's the easy instalation???
<KingPunk> Im impressed that its actually at that level and was just curious.
<intra> preaction: thanks
<camelcho> my english is't bad T_T
<coma_> I have gifs and want to see them with out using firefox.
<KingPunk> I mean, i've been running 32bit for that very reason, i knew in the beginning it was WAY terrible, but it has mad progress, but you'd think I'd still be able to do your run-of-the-mill stuff, thats why i was so shocked.
* Greevous is away: I'm busy
<KingPunk> anyways guys, thank you for the input, I appreciate it.
<kyncani> intra: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
* Greevous is away: I don't want to talk
<predaeus> KingPunk, it most often is a vendor issue when there is a driver or binary problem with linux.
<intra> kyncani: thanks
<predaeus> KingPunk, there are people working on open solutions like gnash for flash, but it is not perfect yet, because they have to reverse engineer. but youtube partly works on my 64bit firefox. but be sure to get the flash video download plugin for firefox for vids that do not work well, and play them in vlc.
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: http://ubuntuforums.org/g/images/19792/1_Smoke.jpg looks really nice
<predaeus> doh
<coma_> Does anyone have a US robotics 5410 wireless card and get it working with ubuntu?
<Rprp> Can someone help me please? My 'glxinfo' output: http://rafb.net/p/OelVhg83.html screen: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/7640/schermafdrukte8.png and i installed 'nvidia-glx' :<
<reya276> Is there a POSTFIX Channel?
<TBotNik_u> All: Looked on MB.  Chipset says SIS 964! Looking at alsa site for driver, brb
<Kr00l> Does anyone know if Ubuntu will work with the VIA chip set?
<nojoints> Neither Kopete, GAIM or Pidgin works to log onto an MSN account, but aMSN does (and I don't like/want aMSN) is there another option or someone able to help me with either Kopete or Pidgin?
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: kde 4 should be integrated in gutsy+1, so you have some time before having kde 4 on your somehow-stable desktop
<Kr00l> Anyone know if Ubuntu will work with a VIA chipset motherboard?
<aaron_> ~[ Kr00l ] ~ should.
<TBotNik_u> all: Alsa site jumps from 745 to 966 for SIS chipset.  Looking at SIS site brb!
<Kr00l> aaron: i'm trying to build a budget pc under $250 and i need to know if ubuntu will support a VIA based motherboard
<j85wilson> krool, I am running ubuntu on a VIA chipset mb.
<kyncani> Kr00l: should, and no practical way to know for sure. Maybe googling for ubuntu/linux with the specific motherboard model would give some information
<aaron_> ~[ Kr00l ] ~ VIA probably makes more than half of the running chipsets out there.
<Falstius> variant: yeah, I understood that when I looked at the kernel line.  I had forgotten the root= bit.
<Kr00l> sweet
<m1r> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Rprp> Can someone help me please? My 'glxinfo' output: http://rafb.net/p/OelVhg83.html screen: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/7640/schermafdrukte8.png , Xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/oqDFDF27.html and i installed 'nvidia-glx' :<
<Kr00l> anyone think that building a budget pc for under $250 and loaded with ubuntu would be a great choice for people that can't afford a computer, like family members?
<variant> Kr00l: absolutely
<variant> 100%
<Falstius> Kr00l: or get a used pc
<aaron_> ~[ Kr00l ] ~ it's also good to buy used dell stuff on ebay for 120 bucks.
<Falstius> Kr00l: and then install ubuntu on it because it is better than windows anyway :)
<aaron_> i think that's his point
<stroyan> Kr00l:  Don't skimp on a backup mechanism.  Otherwise it may be doing no favor to them.
<Kr00l> Variant what happens if you have bad hardware in ubuntu like in windows you get a BSOD what happens in ubuntu
<Kr00l> stroyan backup?
<variant> Kr00l: there can be a kernel panic, but that is rare
<stroyan> Kr00l:  Hard drives do die.
<Mr-Snick> ok .. can someone help me compile wine 0.9.16?
<Mr-Snick> and install? O . o
<aaron_> ~[ Mr-Snick ] ~ why compile?
<Kr00l> does anyone know how to compile the kernel so ubuntu boots faster? maybe a wiki
<Mr-Snick> cuz its 0.9.16 and has no deb
<Mr-Snick> like the newer versions do
<jetscreamer> Kr00l: just take out what you know for a fact you don't need, for starters
<Mr-Snick> http://source.winehq.org/source/?v=wine-0.9.16
<Mr-Snick> thats what im trying to make work
<aaron_> wooooooooooooooooo
<Cypher21> I need help realy mod
<jetscreamer> botattack!
<softwork> xiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cypher21> O_O
<softwork> what is this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sirjoshimus> hi there, i used envy to install the drivers for my riva tnt2 model 64 video card, and when i restarted x my resolution was at like 800 X 600; but i like it at 1280 x 1042 @ 60
<jetscreamer> ^^
<sirjoshimus> what should i do?
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<softwork> ?!
<softwork> !?!?!?!?!?!?
<Cypher21> !op
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Cypher21> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
<[swb] > lame
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-nfds4-0-0-cust114.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by Hobbsee
<Falstius> Kr00l: In my experience, slow booting has more to do with the services being run and not the kernel.
<softwork> xii
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc2-nfds4-0-0-cust114.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!darkdevi*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<Hobbsee> no point.  better to get them klined.
<softwork> yes
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: they nick change.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I know - not the nick ;)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: oh, point, yes
<phenom> Kr00l: I wouldn't, didn't, can't  see myself spendingg over 300 on any "personal" system. I payed $250 for a dimension p4 2.8 hyperthreading tech from Dells refurbished section a couple years back. This thing had hosted more operating systems without regard to loss of windows, as dell gives you os discs and all. If you can find a cheap p4 + for sub $300 on dells refurbished section. Calling them makes a difference. :)
<softwork> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by tonyyarusso
* Liquinn looks for the bots.
* Cap_J_L_Picard looks for bots too
<phenom> They upgraded me to a hypter threading box and saved me like 50 bucks by calling.
<_oP> @Falstius http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/
<Kr00l> phenom: i can't build Intel systems
<Cypher21> My ubuntu is mounted as /cdrom and now i can't delete it or reinstall ubuntu :(
<phenom> youch, my whoops. :)
<softwork> reinstall
<Falstius> _oP: so?
<_oP> so read and learn ;)
<Cypher21> I can't reinstall ubuntu becuase its mounted as /cdrom
* genii sips a coffee and tries to remember to take the cdrom out of the drive after installing
* phenom looks at the mountain of computers in his basement.
<Mr-Snick> ty@pc1:~$ /home/ty/Desktop/1/wine/wine-0.9.16/tools/wineinstall      You're running this from the wrong directory.   Change to the Wine source's main directory and try again.
<phenom> ^ :) nice.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<NSCAD_Nathan> Is there an easy way to encrypt my home folder?  Or do I have to do the whole HDD?  How much of a performance hit would that cause?
<Mr-Snick> help?
<Falstius> _oP: learn what?
<kyncani> Cypher21: ?? Boot the install cd and install ?
<softwork> good antivirus for linux x64
<Cypher21> I can't
<genii> Cypher21: You mean that the partition which you installed ubuntu to (for instance /dev/sdb3) is mounted to the directory /cdrom ?
<poningru_> !antivirus
<Cypher21> yea
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<softwork> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<poningru_> softwork,^^
<softwork> yah because windows clientes
<Cypher21> I am stupid for mounting it as cdrom lol
<Cypher21> not how do i unmount it?
<poningru_> softwork, well look for clamav and aegis
<genii> Cypher21: please say what:  mount|grep cdrom                  command gives
<Cypher21> ok
<softwork> thx
* Mr-Snick sighs
<Cypher21> i type it in
<Cypher21> no commands givin
<noel_ferreira> i have my media folder devices mounted appering with a link in my desktop. how can i stop that from happening?
<Tragique> I am sorry I am French, I tested my clones, I am to afflict to have disturb to you, good work, kisses.
<mc44> Mr-Snick: why aren't you installing wine from the repositories?
<Cypher21> If i try to unmount it, on gnome pation editer and it gives me errors
<genii> Cypher21: try: sudo mount | grep cdrom        then please
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: did you say that kubuntu gutsy will be kde4
<aaron_> ~[ mc44 ] ~ he wants a newer version
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: nope, gutsy+1 should be
<mc44> aaron_: that seems to be an older version :)
<Mr-Snick> dont know how
<aaron_> heh. well the. i don't know.
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: oh so quite a wait then
<mc44> Mr-Snick: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Cypher21>  still nothing
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: exactly
<Mr-Snick> no
<genii> Cypher21: So right now you are on some other linux looking at the partition layout etc?
<Mr-Snick> i already did that
<Mr-Snick> its not that version i want
<Cypher21> yea
<Mr-Snick> i want 0.9.16
<Mr-Snick> no 42
<dgjones> noel_ferreira, in terminal, type "gconf-editor", go to Apps, Nautilus and desktop, in the right hand pane, there is a volumes visible icon that will be ticked, untick it and that will stop volumes appearing on the desktop
<mariux> anyone here with a pentium-m?
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: linux mint will have it im sure
<Cypher21> the path of is /dev/sda2 mountpointL /cdrom
<mc44> Mr-Snick: you want an older version? shouldn't the newer version work too?
<noel_ferreira> thanks dgjones
<Cypher21> mountpoint: /cdrom
<_oP>  + mc44 http://www.winehq.org/site/git just run ./configure until everything you need is installed ;)
<Mr-Snick> the newer version doesnt work well for p2p's
<Mr-Snick> and the games i try to play
<Jack_Sparrow> I had terminal server client working perfectly yesterday... I am trying to connect to another machine on my side of the router.. I did ifconfig on both so I know both addresses but today it will not connect.. what should I check first.
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: they seem to be good at integrating things that didnt make the release
<genii> Cypher21: Is the complete distribution already installed there?
<Cypher21> yea
<Tragique> To increase your safety, it is average, to see weak, Mode +R then +b host it is trs effective on this good evening.
<_oP> then go on reading howto
<mariux> anyone here with a pentium-m that gets something else than C0 (cpu running)        (100,0%) in powertop?
<neonacid> whenever i try applying changes in add/remove, or try running synaptic, after i enter root's password, the screen stays darkened and will not go back although the mouse works
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: kde 4 won't be ready and rock-solid when gutsy is out, tha'ts why it will be introduced in gutsy+1. A wise decision :)
<Cypher21> I did a remaster ubuntu tut >.> and it mess up ubuntu badly
<neonacid> any ideas?
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<Mr-Snick> so can you help me compile/install this 0.9.16 mc44?
<aaron_> ~[ Mr-Snick ] ~ check out crossover office
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: I agree
<seiflotfy> somehow i try to pop my mails down using evolution
<seiflotfy> however it pops them all down
<seiflotfy> abut somehow deosnt store al lof them
<gnufied> well here is  some sorta seasoned Linux expert unable to install ubuntu/kubuntu because of this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3155966
<seiflotfy>  i think some get deleted
<gnufied> lol, it never changes does it?
<Cypher21> it mounted a iso over my ubuntu partion and now it messed up so badly i can't delete it and it stuck on my harddrive
<KaiserDaTA> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: oddly beryl is more stable in mint than in ubuntu feisty...? always thought the repos where exactly the same
<gnufied> i am on dell inspiron 1520
<KaiserDaTA> How to change nautilus font?
<genii> Cypher21: OK. So:    mkdir /mnt/temp          then: mount  /dev/sda2 /mnt/temp          then: sudo nano /mnt/temp/etc/fstab         and make sure the entry which is for sda2 there is:    /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: well, i'm not holding my breath for brand new eye candy, had amarok crashed twice on me yesterday :'(
<Cypher21> ok
<Noble> can anyone suggest any good videoconferencing software?
<seiflotfy> wengophone
<Jacob> Noble: ekiga, it has webcam support
<neonacid> my comp stays darkened after i enter the root password for add/remove or synaptic
<Mr-Snick> ok... well cross over costs money, so im goin wine for now... which still cant get compiled/installed
<faileas> sirjoshimus: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? ;P
<genii> Yes, ekiga is very good
<faileas> gah
<faileas> scrolled up ;p
<Jacob> plus ekiga is already installed ;)
<bentob0x> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Marlohatori> hey guys i have a windows HDD installed on my comp but i cant edit anything on it through Ubuntu, how can i change that?
<Paddy_EIRE> kyncani: yeah I noticed amarok does not seem to like beryl
<IdleOne> !ntfs | Marlohatori
<ubotu> Marlohatori: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kyncani> Paddy_EIRE: i don't run beryl (thanks god), just and ipod (and god left me there ...)
<Cypher21> genii: i got mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/temp busy
<_oP> @Marlohatori http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=16755
<Jack_Sparrow> !tsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tego> make update send me Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  mainsudo/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<floyd> sigh if only gimp didn't use so much screen real estate...
<Marlohatori> thanks
<genii> Cypher21: Please issue command:   mount|grep sda2    and report the result
<aaron_> ~[ floyd ] ~ add screens
<Cypher21> ok
<Cypher21> :( !! It return nothing
<floyd> aaron_: still trying to get dual monitor working with fglrx :(
<aaron_> ~[ floyd ] ~ nvidia?
<floyd> aaron: ati
<aaron_> stink.
<floyd> yes lol
<Cypher21> ops i disconnect now i am back
<genii> Cypher21: Then issue:  cd ~   then the other commands above as before. Use sudo before the commands as neccesary.
<aaron_> i have it working with twinview, and it's awesome. but i have an x1300 ATI in another machine that i'd like dualies on.
<cwesks> googled and found no answers,  is there some way to get a terminal emulation for wyse 50 or att 4410?
<genii> Cypher21: In fact, to be sure put before each command previously given
<aaron_> ~[ cwesks ] ~ not on google? it does not exist.
<Cypher21> I did
<aaron_> unless you are in china
<aaron_> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Cypher21> Is there a way to delete sda2?
<holihue> gparted
<aaron_> ~[ Cypher21 ] ~ i like gparted.
<analpear> http://www.archive.org/index.php why does this not work when i type http://www.google.com and click take me back?
<Cypher21> ?
<genii> Cypher21: If sda2 is not mounted and you are not in the directory /mnt/temp when issuing these commands, then there is a program like fdisk perhaps using the devie right now
<genii> devie=device
<Rprp> Can someone help me please? My 'glxinfo' output: http://rafb.net/p/OelVhg83.html screen: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/7640/schermafdrukte8.png , Xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/oqDFDF27.html and i installed 'nvidia-glx' :<
<Hamnvik> hello everyone i was here earlier asking for help about connecting two computers wireless(ad hoc) and i we are both connected in same wireless network with ad hoc enabled an both computers but i am stil unable to ping the other computer
<holihue> hello Hamnvik
<Hamnvik> hello holihue
<Hamnvik> can you help me
<holihue> hello, again
<Cypher21> So what do i do to get sda2 deleted?
<genii> Cypher21: Let the partitioning program finish. It may then end tying up the device. then as before
<cwesks> I hoping that someone has some experience with wyse 50 term emulation and linux
<paulmain> Hey there guys and gals... I've an ftp problem here.  When I ftp in the command line, I don't need a username and password.  Why can't I do this in gftp though?
<holihue> install gparted
<holihue> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Cypher21> I get a error genii if the partion editer does anything to it and i will try gparted
<Cypher21> what is gparted?
<paulmain> Hamnvik, I've had two computers networked and wasn't able to ping.  Can you do anything else (ftp, ssh)?
<genii> Cypher21: Gnome Partiton Editor
<kyncani> Rprp: look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cypher21> i try using it
<Cypher21> on live cd
<floyd> does anyone know how i can get my ide drive visible? i installed ubunto originally with only sata drives, but after adding in an ide drive there's no /dev/hda
<Cypher21> didn't yet me do anything to it
<kyncani> Rprp: it may give you some clue
<floyd> ubuntu*
<Phrozen_One> is it possible to alter the right click context member that appears when right clicking on a window on the taskbar
<holihue> You should use GParted Live cd
<_oP> @ Cypher21 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Hamnvik> i dont think so how can i check if it works paulmain
<Cypher21> status: Mounted on /cdrom
<Phrozen_One> **menu
<danilo_> buonasera signori....
<paulmain> Cypher21, You can use fdisk too.  fdisk /dev/sda, then d at the next prompt, then pick the partiton number.  Make sure you get the last one right, or you'll hose your box
<paulmain> Hamnvik, Do each of them have an ip?  ifconfig will tell you
<Rprp> kyncani: http://rafb.net/p/o8QycW87.html look at line 531, it says its loaded :<
<Cypher21> I can't do anything to it and i can't use PC :(
<Falstius> Hamnvik: I assume you've checked that both machines have IP addresses on the wireless network, then you should check the routing with route -n
<habo> !scramble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scramble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hamnvik> yes we both had different ip and we were connected to the same cell
<habo> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<Davy_Jones> what would be the point of installing helix player when one can install real player which has better support for real media files?
<berent> !ping ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> Davy_Jones: helix is open source, that means a lot to some people
<floyd> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<berent> !ping localhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping localhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habo> !newbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cypher21> why is it not leting me unmount UBUNTU!!!!
<Phrozen_One> is it possible to alter the right click context menu that appears when right clicking on a window on the taskbar (gnome enviroment)
<luismi14> ola
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Davy_Jones> faileas: but it doesn't do the job
<kyncani> Rprp: well yep :( don't know ...
<Cypher21> MY PC HARDDRIVE will not let me remove it form harddrive not even by force
<holihue> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habo> !ping ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holihue> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse | habo holihue
<ubotu> habo holihue: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<faileas> Davy_Jones: well, just use realplayer then ;p
<MilitantPotato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_oP> !ping i don't know nothing ...
<habo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Davy_Jones> faileas: absolutely
<Hamnvik> Falstius, i have not tried route -n but i will try it next time. what does route -n do?
<mariux> anyone here with a pentium-m that gets something else than C0 (cpu running)        (100,0%) in powertop?
<paulmain> Hamnvik, then from one, ssh ip.add.ress.of.the.other.box
<habo> !dope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulmain> Hamnvik, which wil work only if you have an ssh server running
<genii> Someone needs to work on a SWAT-ng
<Falstius> Hamnvik: it shows you how packets to different IP addresses will be routed.  route -n doesn't change any settings.
<habo> I love THIS CHANNEL
<holihue> me to
<habo> and i thank all volunteers who are trying to help us all
<floyd> i installed a primary ide drive but ubuntu doesn't have /dev/hda, any ideas? :(
<faileas> Davy_Jones: on the other hand, there're are idealists who believe ALL software needs to free, realists who use whatever suits them, people who go linux cause its free... the beauty of FOSS is that it accomodates the whole spectrum of em ;)
<mannytu> Hello, everybody, I have a question "What channel should I goto for a question on ClamAV?"
<IdleOne> as the only paid volunteer I would like to say your welcome :)
<Cypher21> GRRRRR I can't delete the partion on windows or ubuntu ive cd "MY HARDDRIVE IS MESSED UP FOREVER !!!!!1!!!!!!!1!1!!!!!!"
<Hamnvik> i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc to try to get ad-hoc to work
<genii> floyd: /dev/sda
<IdleOne> manny: askaway
<faileas> manny: there's a #clamav
<Cypher21> How do i wipe out the whole harddrive by force?
<floyd> genii: /dev/sda is what ubuntu's installed on already
<faileas> cypher: boot and nuke
<mannytu> IdleOne: I loaded "clamav-milter" and I notice that it does not want to close when I logg off.
<Cypher21> how do i nuke it?
<genii> floyd: Is it a SCSI or SATA drive?
<kauer> Cypher21: Take a large hammer and hit it until the bits fall out.
<ErrantEgo> set it on fire
<holihue> plant some C4 on it
<IdleOne> manny: you might be better served in #clamav
<Cypher21> lol
<kyncani> Cypher21: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1   should wipe out /dev/sda
<faileas> cypher21: DOD compliant hard drive erasure tool ;)
<mannytu> cool
<floyd> genii: it's a pata drive... wasn't connected when i installed ubuntu on the sata drive
<Hamnvik> Cypher21,  that is a bad idea
<ErrantEgo> blow torch :p
<Cypher21> Why?
<mannytu> IdleOne: thank you
<berent> Cypher21 : do it only if you wan tto wipe out
<Cypher21> I can't use my PC becuase ubuntu is mounted as a cdrom on my harddrive
<kauer> Cypher21: Oh! DOD compliant! Sorry I misunderstood. Use a grenade instead.
<genii> floyd: Some mb controllers put IDE drives logically after the sata controllers. So if 1 sata that is sda then ide0master will be then sdb
<ErrantEgo> kauer: no..blow torch :P
<faileas> thermite
<ErrantEgo> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!
<moonlite_> Cypher21: what is it you want help with?
<ErrantEgo> aaha
<Cypher21> my ubuntu is mounted as a cdrom on my harddrive
<berent> !thermite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thermite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> floyd: You can do always ls /dev/hd*  or ls /dev/sd* to see possibles
<Cypher21> i do not know how it happin >.<
<gordonjcp> Cypher21: do you want to erase all the data on a hard disk?
<paulmain> Hey there guys and gals... I've an ftp problem here.  When I ftp in the command line, I don't need a username and password.  Why can't I do this in gftp though?  It connects ok (as far as user logging in) but then I get:  227 Entering Passive Mode (10,10,28,20,6,129), Cannot create a data connection: Connection refused, Disconnecting from site 10.10.28.20
<moonlite_> Cypher21: erm, what do you mean?
<faileas> berent: aluminium FE203 mix. can burn through steel ;)
<berent> Cypher21 : your ubuntu is mounted as cd rom -. whcih version is it?
<Cypher21> The gnome partion editer says dev/sda2/ mountpoint: /cdrom
<kauer> Cypher21: I don't know if it's DOD compliant, but you could look at shred...
<gordonjcp> kauer: in general if you overwrite the data on a hard drive even *once* it's gone
<berent> faileas : why do want that?
<gordonjcp> kauer: for any drive made in the last 10 years or so, anyway
<floyd> genii: ohhh thanks... it's on sdc... odd tho i thought ata drives were on /dev/hd* by default
<kauer> Cypher21: That's a program called "shred" though I suppose physically shredding the drive would work too.
<anandanbu> Help needed to install the NetBeans C/C++ Development Pack in Ubuntu 7.04
<faileas> berent: never mind
<kyncani> Cypher21: from the livecd: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1   should wipe out /dev/sda, then reboot the livecd and install
<kauer> gordonjcp: Wrong.
<gordonjcp> kauer: oh right, and how do you propose to get data off when it's been completely overwritten?
<jstarcher> why does the port 6464 only forward if I visit it from a proxy? http://pb.theoverclocked.com/71
<genii> floyd: All depends on motherboard and ubuntu version
<Cypher21> Is there a way to just delete the sda2? on sda1 i have loads of games and stuff
<kauer> kyncani etc: Just overwriting data once is not enough. Cypher21 knows what he needs... he just doesn't know how to get it.
<berent> faileas : i got the hard meaning
<gordonjcp> kauer: yes, it is
<gordonjcp> kauer: do you know how hard disks work?
<Cypher21> >.<
<Cypher21> >..<
<KingPunk> hello again my friends.
<Cypher21> !!
<kyncani> kauer: well, he seems to have problems for some time now and want to wipe out everything, so ...
<anandanbu> where does the netbeans ide 5.5 install by default
<KingPunk> i have a quick question, anybody know why after a system update my icons would've disappeared from my gnome menu?
<Cypher21> MY pc is screawed up for good
<KingPunk> ...and how do i get them back :/
<kauer> gordonjcp: With the right tools, magnetic "shadows" of previously written data can be detected; the strength of these shadows can be used to match data of similar vintage, and it is very possible to obtain a good amount of the previously written data. That's why just deletng data is not good enough for the DoD.
<gordonjcp> kauer: uhm, no
<berent> Cypher21 : its not screwed up .. Is it booting?
<berent> ohhhh
<berent> k
<gordonjcp> kauer: the problem is, you don't know how strong the recording was to begin with
<kyncani> Cypher21: from the livecd: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 bs=1M count=1   should wipe out only /dev/sda2, then reboot the livecd
<gordonjcp> kauer: because it's been overwritten
<alphanimal> hi people! i have an ALSA problem... can anybody help me?
<berent> he is gone
<berent> the train has left
<berent> dont take the ticket now
<Davy_Jones> alphanimal: no body knows if you don't ask
<dphasewrk> anyone seen an issue with nautilus crashing after selecting 'open terminal' from the root menu?
<alphanimal> i had no luck in the german channel so i try here
<berent> !alsa | alphanimal
<ubotu> alphanimal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Davy_Jones> alphanimal: ok.. ask
<genii> Cypher21: Worst case: you can't change it from being mounted there. So let whatever is trying to do that finish up and do a rebbot. boot back up to some live cd and not into an installer. mount the partition sda2 which should have been / and modify fstab there to make sda2 mount / and not /cdrom
<gordonjcp> kauer: in theory that idea works *if* you're using a very very very old hard disk that uses MFM recording (although it may have an IDE hard disk)
<gordonjcp> kauer: any drive made in the past 10 years has a far more complex encoding scheme where bits are recorded at different levels and phases
<kauer> gordonjcp: "no" to what? I suggest you go look around for discussions of disk wiping utilities and extreme recovery techniques. There is more between heaven and earth than is dreamed of in your philosophies.
<berent> genii :  he is gone . all u wrote is in vain. you have taken the ticket after train has left
<gordonjcp> kauer: uhm
<KingPunk> i have a quick question, anybody know why my icons would've disappeared from my gnome menu? ..and how do i get them back?!
<gordonjcp> kauer: all the "extreme recovery" types seem to be major league tinfoil hat brigade
<kauer> gordonjcp: but let's agree to disagree. It matters not to Cypher21, he has a milspec to meet :-)
<gordonjcp> kauer: I guarantee you, on any modern-ish drive you *cannot* recover overwritten data
<gordonjcp> kauer: and in fact, I'll go a step further than that
<berent> !milspec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milspec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> I've got a brand spanking new Hitachi Deskstar sitting here, and the deeds to a house plot that I've just decrofted
<alphanimal> I was searching the web for a solution to my Sound problem but didn't find one... It's I cannot play sound from different apps (busy device)
<gordonjcp> kauer: read the last-but-one written data off the drive, and you get a free 50k house site
* gordonjcp -> food
<kauer> gordonjcp: where is the site?
<MDK7> hey what would be the latest/safest place to get the Beryl Cube effects from...didn't it merge with comp fusion or something?
<alphanimal> is there anybody who wants to help a beginner? :) i'm really stuck
<berent> alphanimal : please be more specific
<kauer> alphanimal: ask your question...
<paulmain> alphanimal, what's up
<anandanbu> Have anyone here installed netbeans ide 5.5.1 in their ubuntu system and could help me
<kauer> anandanbu: Ask your actual question! What is the problem?
<alphanimal> as i said... i cannot play sound an my external sound card from more than one app. (busy sound card)
<Bulazeem> just currious.  i hear lots of amazing things about the security of ubuntu.  does that mean that i dont need an antivirus or anything like spybot s&d?
<macolor> hi
* genii sips a coffee and tries not to think too much
<kyncani> Bulazeem: yep
* floyd passes genii and donut to help out
<floyd> a*
<giiker> hello everyone anybody well versed with dual booting problems!!
<berent> alphanimal : what happens if you do
<anandanbu> Help needed to install the NetBeans C/C++ Development Pack in Ubuntu 7.04. Iam facing problem on installing the pack which asks for the installation folder of netbeans ide 5.5.1
<MilitantPotato> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<genii> floyd: Hah, thanks :)
<MDK7> Hey guys, any of you use the Beryl / comp fusion effects?
<alphanimal> i just dont know what driver to choose? that OOS, ALSA things confuse me a bit
<giiker>  i get an error msg saying that ntldr is missing when botting into xp
<kyncani> Bulazeem: make sure you install security updates though
<macolor> who here there is from russia ?
<berent> anandanbu : choose the default
<mariux> choose alsa
<anandanbu> kauer: Help needed to install the NetBeans C/C++ Development Pack in Ubuntu 7.04. Iam facing problem on installing the pack which asks for the installation folder of netbeans ide 5.5.1
<Bulazeem> kyncani: thats amazing.  why dont more ppl use this...   i used spybot s&d once a week on my other pc and it would correct like 50 odd problems a week
<MilitantPotato> X(
<berent> macolor: why russia
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a script or something in the repos that would group all kde apps into a kde menu entry in the gnome applications menu
<StoneNewt> hum any idea my laptop never reboots or shutsdown from kdm/kde shutdown menu but if I type the 'sudo command shutdown -h now' or 'sudo restart' into a console it will shutdown/restart every time
<Bulazeem> kyncani: i think i am getting the updates correctly.  i dont need to add any extra repo right?  its automatically in there?
<StoneNewt> it's almost like the shutdown order is diffrent!
<avis_> what audio player in linux has a "true random" playback feature ?  something where the random generator is always running
<anandanbu> berent: default is blank and i am supose to choose the installation dir of netbeans ide 5.5.1
<Paddy_EIRE> avis_: amarok
<avis_> thank you
<MilitantPotato> avis_: XMMS?
<berent> macolor: choose ~/netbeans
<kyncani> Bulazeem: don't know about spybot, but ubuntu get security patches before the antivirus get updated (or virus are made, for that matter)
<piedere> ola
<avis_> MilitantPotato, i read that xmms did not have true random from a good search
<MDK7> oh, would anyone know why  my video playback likes to black out all the time? it fixes it if I nudge the window a bit, but breaks it again fi i try to resize or anything
<avis_> google
<berent> macolor: or /usr/bin/netbeans
<macolor> berent> I not much well dialect in english and think do not be able explain problem correct...
<MilitantPotato> avis_:  Ok :)
<kauer> anandanbu: can't help you there. Are you installing an Ubuntu package, or something else?
<berent> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<MDK7> i changed a setting last night that fixed the overlay problems and let me run fullscreen vids, but now it's still blanking a lot of the time on windowed media
<MilitantPotato> Filesharing is giving me a headache.
<kyncani> Bulazeem: should be, make sure, there is a "software sources" application in a system menu i think
<berent> !russian | macolor
<ubotu> macolor: please see above
<macolor> ubotu> thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1:901.
<MilitantPotato> X(
<anandanbu> kauer: i installed netbeans through synaptic which showed an error while fetching the netbeans package
<xs4545x> hello all
<theo_> hello
<cirkit> I have latest Ubuntu here on CD .. I am trying to install it on a friend's Dell Latitude and its a Pentium 2 ... I changed the boot sequence to boot from CD first of course, but the problem seems to be that it just bypasses the Ubuntu disc and never boots ... does Ubuntu not like P2 laptops?
<berent> anandanbu : choose some directory nothing will happen
<xs4545x> i'm a total newb to linux and ubuntu
<anandanbu> kauer: after that i downloaded the netbeans and placed in the /tmp as said by synaptic
<anandanbu> berent: doesn't work that way
<berent> why
<kauer> anandanbu: Some of the Sun packages require you to first obtain a package from Sun, put it somewhere specific, and THEN install the Ubuntu package. Read the help text in Synamptic very carefully.
<xs4545x> i figured i'd start with the AA aproach
<Davy_Jones> xs4545x: you came here just to say this?
<kauer> anandanbu: oh, you already did :-)
<Bulazeem> kyncani: yes, i have software sources and i noticed that in the updates tab i have the "important security updates (feisty-security" selected.  =]     ty vm
<xs4545x> no i'm looking to figure out how to setup my install for twin head
<kyncani> np :)
* floyd cries, i want an nvidia card!!! i'd do anything to have twinview right now :(
<anandanbu> kauer: i finsihed with that part now i want to install NetBeans C/C++ Development Pack which i downloaded and on installation i face this kind of issue
<eck> how do I alter the default permissions for home directories of new users?
* kyncani cries, he wants gpl nvidia drivers which would handle hardware 3d
<xs4545x> i had a hell of a time figuring out the video driver thing
<cirkit> chmod eck
<alphanimal> can someone tell me what ALSA actually is? If I select ALSA as the default Sound driver, sound is coming from my internal sound card... can i configure it to use y externam (5.1) sound card?
<cirkit> man chmod
<eck> cirkit: but is there no way to do this by default?
<kauer> anandanbu: is the NetBeans C/C++ Development Pack a Ubuntu package or not?
<cirkit> Ubuntu doesn't work on Pentium 2?
<xs4545x> alsa is advanced linux sound architechture
<alphanimal> yes
<genii> cirkit: It certainly Does. I'm on a p2 400 feisty box right now
<Davy_Jones> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alphanimal> oes it abstract sound cards or what?
<kyncani> !alsa | alphanimal
<ubotu> alphanimal: please see above
<anandanbu> kauer: no it is a .bin file that i downloded separately
<alphanimal> that doesnt help
<TBotNik_u> All: Have the SIS active-x hardware scanner working to find chipset and driver info.
<kimmey2k3> !cdburning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mr-Snick> crossover any good?
<kimmey2k3> !cd-burning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd-burning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cirkit> eck, you mean like the umask?
<kimmey2k3> any know what the term is?
<xs4545x> also i believe handles sound cards
<anandanbu> kauer: here is the link and also info on how to install http://www.netbeans.org/products/cplusplus/
<allblacks> hi i have a question i shared a internet connection using this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 how can i make this to autorun on startup
<xs4545x> i did research on this
<eck> cirkit: yes -- i want to know if it is possible to alter the umask of adduser (or whatever ubuntu uses)
<xs4545x> i know it handles the m-audio delta 1010... which is a higher end digital interface
<alphanimal> i just cant get my external sound card to work on all applications!
<floyd> alphanimal: have you tried disabling your internal sound card instead, maybe alsa will pick up your external by default...just a guess
<zpertee> how come when I uninstall a package it doesn't remove the /etc/package-name directory?
<alphanimal> it does work with my internal card, but not with the external
<cirkit> genii, interesting - I know I burned the latest Ubuntu 7,04 correctly as an image ... it just goes straight into the NT loader on this dell laptop
<musikgoat|laptop> 7.04 server is hanging at running local boot scripts,  what can i run at boot to skip those?
<alphanimal> floyd, no i didn't try that. how can i do it? :)
<theo_> How do you run flashplayer plugin on a 64-bit system (AMD64)?
<Abu_Hamza> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> cirkit: Sounds like a bios boot order thing
<deepthought> test
<theo_> !64
<Abu_Hamza> i wanna run a plugin on a 69 system
<cirkit> eck, yes you can ... umask <mode>
<Falstius> theo_: install the 32bit version of firefox, or reinstall with the 32bit version of ubuntu.
<iratik> On windows.. a ssl certificate file (.cer) can be installed by right clicking it and clicking "install certificate"...... anything equivalent in ubuntu ?
<floyd> alphanimal: if it's an onboard audio card, u can disable it in the bios. hopefully alsa decides to use ur external card instead if it doesn't see the internal... i'm still guessing lol
<genii> cirkit: Or a crappy cd drive like <cough> mitsumi
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have a link to a guide for configuring Samba with SWAT?
<alphanimal> floyd: I cannot disable my sound card in BIOS...
<alphanimal> i know that
<theo_> Falstius: does ubuntu 32-bit work on  AMD64?
<TBotNik_u> cwillu: Hey down to the line: "sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel" in that howto at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto.  What will I sub for it when SIS driver is found and downloaded?
<musikgoat|laptop> theo_: yes it does
<nessee> yes theo. it does
<kauer> anandanbu: The you probably need to actually know where the netbeans installation folder is! :-) Is it ~/.netbeans? If not, I'm out of ideas. You could try running "sudo /etc/cron.daily/slocate" then using locate to see if you can find other plausible candidates.
<mon^rch> how can I get "sudo mount --bind..." to run at startup?
<genii> bah, work. AFK
<cirkit> eck, a reasonable value for umask is 022 which will cause files to be created with permissions of 644 rwxrw-rw- and directories to be created with permissions of 755 rwxr-xr-x
<alphanimal> whats the difference between ALSA an OOS?
<theo_> then why do they have 64-bit avalible?
<cirkit> eck, umask is normally defined in the file .profile
<mon^rch> how can I get "sudo mount --bind..." to run at startup?
<musikgoat|laptop> 64bit systems are reverse compatible for older support
<Abu_Hamza> theo_: for idiots like you who like to use anything that has zero support
<eck> cirkit: umask isn't what i want -- the default umask is fine, it's just that home directories are not created world readable. i found teh config file though -- it's /etc/adduser.conf
<floyd> ouch that's harsh
<theo_> im new to all this. I did not know
<nessee> mon^rch:you mean you wanna run it as daemon?
<mon^rch> you bite
<habo> Guys i have Quick question ..... if someone uses windows just for few application .. really not on  daily bases should i dual boot or just istall it on VMware as virtuall and run it when i need that program?????
<IceLink> hi
<habo> few applications
<berent> IceLink bye
<diafic> one last try...
<IceLink> nice berent
<kyncani> theo_: i have ubuntu 64 and it works very well
<theo_> So i should reinstall ubuntu with the 32-bit cd and everything will be more compatible?
<nessee> I think you have to fiddle with one of the /etc/rc$ files....
<musikgoat|laptop> habo: I run in VMware, as i only use it maybe 5% of the time
<nessee> mostly the rc1
<kauer> Abu_Hamza: that kind of response doesn't win hearts and minds for ubuntu, now does it?
<mon^rch> nessee: I just want it ro run when I start my computer
<Abu_Hamza> habo: it's up to you to decide
<__Ace__> can someone explain to me why /dev/fb is gone when I shut down X in Ubuntu 7.04?
<musikgoat|laptop> theo_: yes
<theo_> what are the basic difference between 64 and 32 bit?
<KingPunk> i have a quick question, anybody know why my icons would've disappeared from my gnome menu? ..and how do i get them back?!
<habo> <musikgoat|laptop> Thx .. i miht do the sme
<anandanbu> kauer: thanks for your kind help i solved it by checking the about of netbeans which showed me the installation location netbeans
<__Ace__> and how do I get it back
<Abu_Hamza> kauer: what makes you think i care about ubuntu hearts and minds
<habo> i might do the same
<diafic> here we go again~
<IceLink> i want to ask if tehre is a dictation-program, so that it writes what you're saying into a microphone
<habo> <musikgoat|laptop> thx i might do the same
<Falstius> theo_: yes... 64 bit is mostly only relavent in systems with over 4(?)GB of ram.
<kyncani> theo_: none that i can see and feel
<musikgoat|laptop> theo_: its the processing functionality, read up on it at wikipedia
<musikgoat|laptop> 7.04 server is hanging at running local boot scripts,  what can i run at boot to skip those?
<theo_> thank you
<marti149> how do you get a list of all packages installed
<marti149> to copy over to a new workstation
<floyd> theo_: 64bit's great if u do a lot of math or 3d :)
<deMz> hola
<kauer> Abu_Hamza: this forum is about helping people, not insulting them. Or so I though. Perhaps I'm wrong.
<Sverre^> yo
<kimmey2k3> Brasero cant burn files on data-dvd >=4GB?
<MilitantPotato> I have Samba and SWAT running, now what?
<mannytu> Abu_Hamza: I agree with kauer...
<nessee> mon^arch, you still there mate?
<Falstius> marti149: I use dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' > installed     but I think there are simpler ways
<mon^rch> yup
<floyd> kimmey2k3, you'll need a dual layer dvd-r for images greater than 4.7gb
<mon^rch> nessee: lo
<nessee> my friend by my side says you gotta open /etc/initab file
<kimmey2k3> I got a truecrypt volume on 4GB i want to burn
<nessee> its inittab actually
<Falstius> marti149: what you really want though is a list of packages that were directly installed (instead of ones that were installed for dependencies)
<kimmey2k3> But I get the errormessage that says its stoo large for the DVD that supports 4.7GB
<Sverre^> tell me
<mon^rch> nessee: I thought it might be something like that
<floyd> kimmey2k3, guess you'll need a dual layer dvd then =(
<eck> marti149, Falstius: you can use dpkg --get-selections
<nessee> place you're command with a custom id, and appropriate run levels.. and then in terminal type init q to see changes without rebooting
<kimmey2k3> Hmm that shouldnt be nessessary but ill do some research on this :p
<nessee> whats that command you wanted to place btw?
<mon^rch> nessee: tx for your help :)
<kauer> kimmy2k3: I've seen a similar problem on *read* when the disk was mounted as device XXX rather than device YYY (can't remember specifics yet). Do you *know* it is the burn failing, or could it be that you cannot read the result properly?
<Falstius> eck: yeah, but that still doesn't give you which packages were auto installed.
<mon^rch> nessee: sudo mount --bind /dir /another dir
<mon^rch> nessee: for ftp purposes, I want to share folders via ftp that are in my home dir ;)
<nojoints> Need some kind of help, can't get any messenger to work. Kopete, GAIM, Pidgin doesn't work to connect with an e-mail adress which is registred, no idea why.
<nessee> id0:2345:wait:pathtomount/mount --bind /dir /another dir
<TBotNik_u> All & cwillu: Hey down to the line: "sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel" in that howto at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto.  What will I sub for it when SIS driver is found and downloaded?
<MilitantPotato> Mmm
<nessee> yea, place that at the end of your inittab file
<Lappy> where can I find the software so that my fn key works on ubuntu (i have a SONY VGN-FE38GP)
<MilitantPotato> Can someone walk me through setting up a home network?
<nessee> pathtomount would be /sbin or just do a find / -name mount. that should give you the path
<alphanimal> So, I couldnt find anything on the help pages... In the audio settings, I selected my External sound card as the default one. But XMMS (for example) plays sound on my internal Laptop speakers. (Selected ALSA in XMMS settings with default audio autput device). If i select OOS, sound comes from my external card but then no other app can play sound to that device. I tried every possible configuration but i cant get all apps to play sound over
<Pelo> MilitantPotato,  the ppl in #networking can probably help
<nessee> mon^rch mate, still with me?
<MilitantPotato> ty
<mon^rch> yup
<Ianman> hi all
<kimmey2k3> kauer: the errormessage tells me that its to large, i can try reburn after this and paste it too you
<Pelo> Lappy,  try looking up your model number in the forum , I wouldn't be surprised if you found a trick there
<MTecknology> is there a channel specifically for x64?
<m1r> how can i list all my HDD's in terminal ?
<kimmey2k3> Burning 2x2GB volumes now, and its working
<nessee> okie good. well thats abt it. try that. should work :)
<MTecknology> ubuntu on x64*
<Ianman> kimmey2k3: are you burning in feisty?
<kimmey2k3> yep
<Ianman> wow
<mon^rch> nessee: thanks again.... that's much help
<m1r> what comand is for listing HDD's in terminal ?
<mrmonday> where can I find the users and groups icon?
<m1r> fdisk - ??
<kauer> kimmey2k3: is the error message coming when you burn, or when you try to read the resulting disk?
<Ianman> my system locks up if I try to burn :(
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<kimmey2k3> kauer: when im starting to burn
<alphanimal> m1r,what about mount?
<m1r> alphanimal , sec
<kauer> kimmey2k3: when you *start*? That is, before it has actually attempted to actually burn anything?
<kimmey2k3> yep
<Pelo> alphanimal,  if you change your sound devide to oss you'll need to change the sound device in your apps as well , but I think gnome native apps should see the change whithout help,( like gnome and rythmbox)
<m1r> alphanimal , not that
<kimmey2k3> sorry for the misspelling
<Lappy> Pelo, google didn't give me any results, i'll try ubuntuforums
<m1r> i forgot command :(
<Pelo> Lappy,  I meant the ubuntuforums
<Lappy> yeah.. i'll check
<genii> m1r: usually sudo fdisk -l   and blkid gives you a fair bit of hd info
<kauer> kimmey2k3: then it thinks it knows how much will fit. That sounds like something configurable, or possibly a driver issue. Or a badly programmed burner that makes invalid assumptions.
<Lappy> Prefetching is not allowed due to the various privacy issues that arise.  <--- when did I allow this?
<kauer> kimmey2k3: can you use some other burned just a an experiment?
<kimmey2k3> wierd, cus it works with burning images
<kimmey2k3> ill try, what packages are good?
<W8TAH> !syslog-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> alphanimal,  I block /msg you'll need to talk to me in the channel
<TBotNik_u> All: Hey not getting any results from the SIS active-x chipset scanner.  How do I find the driver I need.  From decal on chip it is SIS 964, but what audio driver supports that?
<alphanimal> Pelo, I want to use ALSA (not OOS) but i cant get ALSA to play sound on my external card
<mon^rch> can anybody point me to an icon theme for kde that sports vista style folders?
<alphanimal> but OSS strangely does
<Pelo> alphanimal,  did you try chaning the card in alsamixer ? type alsamixer in the terminal
<alphanimal> how can i cange the card there?
<krawler> hi
<Zapadlowsky> hiho
<alphanimal> i can just adjust volume levels
<kimmey2k3> kauer: http://pastebin.com/m1d4bc852 <-- error-message
<nessee> outta ideas mate hehe
<kauer> kimmey2k3: dunno other packages, but there are bound to be some around. Silly question, bt could it be that your source data is 4GB, thus making the image to be written significantly larger, and possibly too large?
<seme> hi guys...
<nojoints> I have no idea why but internet seems slower in Ubuntu then in Windows for me even though when I download and install something in terminal it uses full speed
<kimmey2k3> I managed to burn 2x2GB, it sounds weird
<seme> any idea why my new lvm partition doesn't mount on boot... I put an entry in /etc/fstab for the device /dev/datavg/datalv but it doesn't mount at boot... it does mount if I mount /mnt/data
<seme> which is the entry in /etc/fstab
<Scunizi> How do you start a .jar program when you have 2 versions of Java?  I can right mouse click and choose which one, but how do I make a startup shortcut?
<musikgoat|laptop> nojoints: DNS issues?
<krawler> hola
<krawler> algien abla castellano
<nessee> that indicates a problem with ur browser nojoints and not with ur eth interface
<nojoints> musikgoat|laptop; no idea
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 Server on an x64 Dell PowerEdge SC 1435with the x86 alternate CD. I believe my RAID is set up correctly. When I'm doing the installation it seems to work fine for a while. After I enter in my IP information another screen comes up and finishes b4 i can read it and then it seems to just stop. Anybody have any idea what could cause this? It's been about 5 minutes so far and it's still just a blue screen
<MTecknology>  with a grey bar in the bottom.
<Pelo> analpear, I'm trying to now but I can't seem to manage it , but I only have the one card mind you,  you would need to tab or arrow your way to the second line from the top I beleive, , well, I cant get it to work,  in anycase you would have to get alsamixer to use the the card you want,  maybe there is a conf file you can edit ,  you'd have to check in the forum probably
<seme> krawler: un poquito
<nojoints> nessee; is there a way to speed it up? some sites works as in Windows but some doesn't
<alphanimal> Pelo?
<alphanimal> I cant switch device in alsamixer
<nessee> what browser u using nojoints?
<seme> any help would be much appreciated
<seme> very odd
<nojoints> nessee; mozilla firefox latest
<__Ace__> I just ran /dev/MAKEDEV -v fb, but got: mknod: `fb0-': Operation not permitted
<Pelo> alphanimal, check in the forum for a way to set a alsamixer to use a different card then
<__Ace__> whats wrong?
<Pelo> alphanimal,  that's the most I can do for you
<kauer> kimmey2k3: looks like a bug to me (but that's just a hunch). Sorry, can't help any more :-(
<Pelo> __Ace__,  sudo ...
<alphanimal> :(
<Lappy> my Lappy doesn't exist on ubuntuforums, Pelo.
<nessee> i thought so. sorry mate. can't help u with that. i uninstalled firefox long time back. have been using opera ever since. check you connection settings in the preferences tab. that should help
<kimmey2k3> thanks for trying :)
<__Ace__> yes, same problem with sudo aswell
<jstarcher> can someone help me with iptables?
<W8TAH> what is the default system logger in ubuntu (dapper) server?
<Pelo> Lappy, I thought that model number you typed was the card not the lappy
<alphanimal> okay i can do "alsamixer -c 1" to manage my USB Card
<brunotvrs> Hi
<Lappy> nope, it's the Lappy!
<bruenig> !hi | brunotvrs
<ubotu> brunotvrs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monateng> moin, i'm a german boy how has a problem with proftpd and ubuntu 6.06.   can help me any one?
<alphanimal> but that doesn't make sound play on that device
<bruenig> !de | monateng
<ubotu> monateng: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> Lappy, well , that's all I had for you, maybe someone else has an idea
<__Ace__> Pelo, sudo in front didnt help
<brunotvrs> I just put my wincfg to make wine act like windows 98, now when I try to run wincfg, I get the following error: "err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "msvcrt.dll" failed to initialize, aborting"
<Lappy> Pelo is there an irc server/channel that might help me... atl east that u know of?
<Lappy> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brunotvrs> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<monateng> ubotu thx; there i#m too
<_oP> is there the app tunapie in drapper ? if yes great if not why?
<Pelo> alphanimal,  you'll need to rested your sound thingy to use alsa
<alphanimal> Pelo, I need to do what?
<__Ace__> danmit, how do I create this damn frame buffer device
<Pelo> Lappy,  I donT' know of one,  if all you want is a key manager,  you could try searching for key in synaptic see what comes up
<alphanimal> I tried rebooting
<Pelo> alphanimal,  where did you change from alsa to oss the last time ?
<alphanimal> didn't change anything
<alphanimal> i do it all the time
<bruenig> Lappy, what is your question
<alphanimal> playing around with different settings
<m1r> i have put NTFS disk on this PC and i cant delete files from it. i have NTFS config instaled b4 i put this HDD.
<alphanimal> and sometime even with rebooting
<seme> how can I get a lvm partition to mount during boot?
<bruenig> m1r, pastebin /etc/fstab
<Pelo> alphanimal,  let me get this straight,  you are trying to use a usb sound card ????
<bruenig> !paste | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alphanimal> yes
<alphanimal> a USB external 5.1 sound card
<alphanimal> which is recognized correctly
<W8TAH> hi folks - i want to convert my server from sysklogd to syslog-ng -- ive stopped sysklogd and installed syslog-ng -- do i need to remove sysklogd?
<m1r> sec bruenig
<Pelo> alphanimal,  have you looked up the card model and number in the forum ?
<mannytu> Hello Mr. bot
<seme> I have added a line for that partition to /etc/fstab
<alphanimal> no
<Pelo> alphanimal,  disable your onboard soundcard in the bios ? if you can ?
<alphanimal> can you gibe me the foruim URL?
<alphanimal> no i cant
<bruenig> W8TAH, just make sure the daemon doesn't start at boot
<Pelo> alphanimal, www.ubuntuforums.org
<_oP> just delete /home/~/.wine and run wincfg again
<W8TAH> rc-update remove sysklogd?
<alphanimal> okay Pelo, thanks you
<brunotvrs> I just put my wincfg to make wine act like windows 98, now when I try to run wincfg, I get the following error: "err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "msvcrt.dll" failed to initialize, aborting"
<alphanimal> maybe i'll come back soon ;)
<bruenig> W8TAH, looks right, I have forgotten the exact syntax
<Pelo> alphanimal,  best of luck
<alphanimal> thx
<W8TAH> bruenig: ok - cool
<m1r> bruenig : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33588/
<xs4545x> so does anybody have any insight on how to install twinview?
<xs4545x> is it a fairly easy process and where should i go to research this
<Pelo> xs4545x, dual monotor thign ?
<xs4545x> yes
<Rprp> Can someone help me please? My 'glxinfo' output: http://rafb.net/p/OelVhg83.html screen: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/7640/schermafdrukte8.png , Xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/oqDFDF27.html and i installed 'nvidia-glx' :<
<Pelo> !dualhead | xs4545x
<ubotu> xs4545x: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lappy> bruenig, where can I find the software so that my fn key works on ubuntu (i have a SONY VGN-FE38GP)?
<Pelo> Rprp, what is the actual problem ? a short summary would help
<xs4545x> Pelo: what's the difference between the two
<bruenig> m1r, looks good, which of those drives are you trying to use?
<Rprp> Pelo: see my glxinfo output.
<bruenig> Lappy, is it a vaio?
<Lappy> Pelo, fn is just one thing, but i'd rather tackle one problem at a time
<Lappy> bruenig, yes.
<Pelo> xs4545x,  no idea,  I expect both ar discussed in the liink
<m1r> bruenig, i need write access to all
<Pelo> Rprp,  see my actual question
<bruenig> Lappy, there are specific acpi modules for vaio, I don't have that laptop though, but that should get you started with google
<fysa> Is it possible to do a diskless installation to nfsroot?  The machine has no drives, but PXE is setup.
<Lappy> alright, thx bruenig.
<Pelo> Rprp, to make it plain,  neither I nor anyone will go an open 3 links if we don'T know wheter or not we can actualy help with the problem
<Rprp> Pelo: the problem is that OpenGL isnt loaded, think so (Sorry for my bad english :r)
<m1r> bruenig sdb hdd
<Yorokobi> okay, how does one generate an SSL cert for apache2 on feisty? All the tutorials want to use 'apache2-ssl-certificate' which doesn't exist in feisty (confirmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/77675/+viewstatus)
<afd__> hi! I have an upgrade (edgy > feisty) that fell midway through. Is there a rescue disk or something, to complete the install? The installer, as far as I remember, wants a clean disk and wouldn't use the config files already present on my system
<bruenig> m1r, do any of those other drives work?
<m1r> all
<tuato> hi all
<tuato> i need help
<Pelo> Rprp, personnaly I cannot help with that, I suggest you repeat your question ( restate theproblem not the links) periodicaly  and hope somene who can help joins the channel or check in the forum,    the ppl in #ubuntu-effects migth also be able to help with something like that
<m1r> bruenig , brb 5 min dinner
<jur4ix> sveiki kungi un daamas
<Falstius> afd__: can you no longer boot the system?  If you can fix the reason the upgrade failed, just run the upgrade again.
<Mr-Snick> Yorokobi - http://rotterdam.ics.uci.edu/drupal/?q=node/128
<afd__> Falstius: It complained something about udev not being installed... and so I probably won't be able to boot the system
<afd__> I'll try, though
<Mr-Snick> "Missing apache2-ssl-certificate from Ubuntu Server + Apache2 + SSL"
<oellinux> hello
<Mr-Snick> is the title of that story, it shud help ya
<Falstius> afd__: the other alternative that has worked for me in the past is to boot with a live CD, chroot to the installed system and then continue the upgrade
<Yorokobi> Mr-Snick, thanks
<nojoints> Ok now I'm getting abit confused I got following errors; I can't log onto any messenger like program in Ubuntu, some sites isn't able to go to for example: adobe and sweclockers.org                   Does anyone might know the problem? Nobody else seems to have any problem
<Mr-Snick> np
<pvl> shockwave doesnt wrok in linuxm, u gotta use wine
<pvl> *linux
<afd__> Falstius: I remember a bit about chroot... if the apt-get binary isn't working, is there a static built one?
<afd__> or aptitude...
<nojoints> And I can't log onto my hotmail account via browser
<oellinux> i am moving from kubuntu to ubuntu, i would like to know, is it possible to keep all my current configuration and being able to smoothly use still some kde applications?
<pvl> nojoints, you sure u have all the updates?
<nojoints> pvl; very sure
<Falstius> afd__: it should be working.  you'd probably have to build your own to get a statically linked one.
<nojoints> pvl; installed the system yesterday
<Abu_Hamza> oellinux: are you doing a complete reinstallation?
<oellinux> Abu_Hamza, yes
<nojoints> pvl; updated latest, installed latest
<afd__> Falstius: ok, thanks for the advice :)
<nojoints> pvl; using fiesty btw
<pvl> nojoints, plus all the plugins?
<oellinux> i am not just installing ubuntu desktop
<nojoints> pvl; yes as far as I know
<jur4ix> how can i solve this problem, when i start instalation, it goes on 79mhz  but my lcd monitor can show only with 75mhz refresh time
<oellinux> i found kubuntu quite unstable although i still like kde more than gnome
<nojoints> pvl; sweclockers.org doesn't require any flash or java or such to get into, it's like most forum sites
<pvl> nojoints, i have absolutly no idea why it wouldnt work then. do u get error messages or does it just load for ever?
<nojoints> pvl; it loads forever and ever
<TBotNik_u> all: Ran dmesg to pastbin at: at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2511. Looking for the audio codes. I see "Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1." on line 210.  Is this the codec I need?
<nojoints> pvl; on my testing computer everything that doesn't work on this computer works
<Abu_Hamza> oellinux: you can run kde apps in gnome if you install kde-libs
<seme> argg... can anyone give me a hand with mounting this hard drive during boot... I've done everything I normally do and it isn't working... I added the drive to /etc/fstab and it mounts when I type the command manually... is there something special I have to do to get a lvm lv to mount during boot?
<seme> I also checked the forums and haven't found anything
<pvl> then it may be a problem with your internet or rouer, or maybe even the server
<oellinux> yes but can i configure they're behavior decoration and so on or i also need kcontrol to be able to do it
<nojoints> pvl; how? when I can do everything on my other computer but not this one
<Abu_Hamza> oellinux: you can but it's different
<nojoints> pvl; also in windows all sites works
<pvl> oh
<Abu_Hamza> oellinux: installing themes and stuff is different among window managers
<pvl> then im sorry, i have no idea why it wouldnt work
<qetuR> #ubuntu-se
<Shinaku> Hey, little problem with a new install of Ubuntu on a Core 2 Duo. When I start up any program the spinny cursor appears, everything waits for 10 or so seconds, then I get a flurry of hard drive activity and the program opens.
<Shinaku> Once the program is running it's at normal speed, but starting programs is painfully slow.
<moriator05021988> excuse me!
<moriator05021988> I have a prolem with my Ubuntu
<Bllz> Hey guys.  Nobody in #ubuntu-effects seems to be alive so I'll go ahead and ask my question here.  What's the terminal command to install beryl, beryl manager, and emerald themes?
<moriator05021988> can u help me?
<pvl> moriator just ask
<Shinaku> Bllz, sudo apt-get install beryl emerald
<__Ace__> hmm, is tty same as frame buffer?
<Bllz> shinaku, thanks.  That'll install everything i just mentioned?
<dxdt> Bliz: you shouuld check out the wiki on the beryl site about installing with Ubuntu as well.  Will help out a lot with other questions like that one you might have
<Shinaku> moriator05021988, would help if you told us what the problem was
<moriator05021988> affter I install a software
<Skiessi> Bllz: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<Shinaku> Bllz, yup. But make sure you have video card drivers setup
<Skiessi> maybe
<moriator05021988> I can't use Totem any more
<Shinaku> I'd recommend looking at Compiz Fusion
<Bllz> dxdt. thanks i've installed it before just like that and it worked beautifully
<moriancumer> Shinaku: tty is not the same as FB
<Bllz> thanks guys
<Shinaku> did I say it was? =] 
<Kaplan_> compiz fusion rulez
<moriator05021988> when I run Totem in Terminal
<Dinobe> hello
<Shinaku> got a new install of Ubuntu on a Core 2 Duo. When I start up any program the spinny cursor appears, everything waits for 10 or so seconds, then I get a flurry of hard drive activity and the program opens.
<oellinux> Abu_Hamza, ok i am installing now
<moriator05021988> It say: The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<moriator05021988> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<moriator05021988> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<moriator05021988>   (Details: serial 132 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<moriator05021988>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<moriator05021988>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<moriancumer> Shinaku: sorry meant ace
<moriator05021988>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<moriator05021988>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<moriator05021988>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<sipior> Shinaku: rnu the program with strace, see what it's doing
<moriator05021988> what's problem with my Totem?
<oellinux> i'll then try to replace my home with the old one and see if it makes some damages ;)
<bruenig> !paste | moriator05021988
<ubotu> moriator05021988: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<moriator05021988> what can I do now?
<moriancumer> __Ace__: are you trying to set up fb
<Shinaku> it gets to read(10,
<Shinaku> waits
<Shinaku> then continues.
<__Ace__> moriancumer, you can bet I am
<__Ace__> :)
<Alloosh> hi guys, my dvd drive plays some movies anot does not play others, in fact it accepts some dvd and not the others regardless of content
<keito> hey
<Sunnyboi14> Hello everyone
<Sunnyboi14> i have a question
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sipior> Shinaku: find out what resource corresponds to file descriptor 10
<Sunnyboi14> nvm
<__Ace__> there is a /proc/fb
<Skiessi> o_o
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: can you help me?
<dxdt> Alloosh: You install all the decryption stuff you need to play DVD's?
<sipior> Shinaku: also, is this a recent development, or has your system always behaved this way?
<pvl> alloosh can u open the dvd folder?
<PriceChild> Alloosh, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<genii> Alloosh: Perhaps some are on dvd-r and others on dvd+r  Or else the region they are for disallows your player from using them
<Shinaku> I installed it last night and it's been behaving like this since.
<dxdt> Alloosh: the first thing that occurs to me is that perhaps some of the DVD's are encrypted and others aren't.
<Shinaku> This is a new system
<__Ace__> moriator05021988, with what?
<seme> does the ubuntu kernel support mounting lvm partitions during boot?
<PriceChild> seme, yes
<Skiessi> Shinaku: what ubuntu version?
<Shinaku> 7.04
<Shinaku> with all the updates
<sipior> Shinaku: does your cpu activity peg as well?
<Alloosh> dxdt what stuff, its not about playing dvds its about that it does not show anything in the cdrom with some dvds
<Shinaku> i386
<hemma> Hi Folk- Question from very new Linux user- I am sitting in front of the PC. How do I know which version of Ubuntu I am running?? Thanks from Unix user
<moriator05021988> @Ace: my problem with my Totem
<seme> PriceChild: I've added my partition to /etc/fstab but for some reason it doesn't mount during boot
<Shinaku> one sec, I'll check
<moriator05021988> I can't use it any more
<seme> anything special need to be done for lvm partitions
<PriceChild> seme, I haven't a clue sorry. All I know is I have a machine next to me with LVm doing the entire drive so it is possible.
<Alloosh> dxdt: what do I need to install, please give me softwares names
<Shinaku> no
<Shinaku> it drops when it's paused on read(10
<keito> guys: this is not stricty ubuntu related, but what is this message all about (I can't join the channel!!!!)  .... #blender :You need to be identified to join that channel
<Shinaku> down to 2% or something, then jumps back up after 5/10 seconds
<__Ace__> moriator05021988, afraid I dunno what you're talking about
<Shinaku> keito, you need to register with nickserv
<sipior> Shinaku: look for an "open(10,...)" statement earlier in the output
<Shinaku> and then log in
<seme> can anyone see anything wrong with the following line in my fstab?... UUID=54685ef2-2af8-4ca3-a62c-fb0e9e7a4d0e       /mnt/data       ext3    defaults,noauto 0       0
<moriator05021988> ok
<dxdt> hemma: two big things will get you information.  If you know how to open a terminal  Accessories >> Terminal  you can then type lsb-release and press enter and it should give you a bunch of information.  Also the command uname -a will give you information about what kernel you are using.
<Skiessi> Alloosh: I would try VLC
<keito> Shinaku: how
<Shinaku> /msg nickserv help
<seme> it looks like it should work and according to everything I've read it is correct
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: when I open a file with my Totem
<Shinaku> it changes network to network slightly
<keito> Shinaku: and just for the knowledge... why ;0)
<Alloosh> I have it, the problem is not playing dvds, the problem is that dvds are not recognized at all
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: Totem is open and disappear
<hemma> thanks dxdt- I used uname as you said it worked. 6.06 thanks
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: when I run it in Terminal
<Alloosh> the content of the dvd is not showing in the drive
<Shinaku> because they want you to have registered with the network to get on the channel, probably spam protection
<Shinaku> 2 mins I'm trying to fix my box atm ^^
<Shinaku> :P
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: it show the error
<__Ace__> what is totem?
<genii> seme If the command blkid produces a uuid that matches the line above that one in fstab eg: sda1 sdb5 etc it should be fine
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<moriator05021988> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<moriator05021988> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<moriator05021988>   (Details: serial 132 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<moriator05021988>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<moriator05021988>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Fub> hey, I'm trying to install smart pinyin, I have managed to install scim and made it work, I just don't have smart pinyin only, erbi, wubi and some others
<moriator05021988>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<moriator05021988>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<moriator05021988>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<genii> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<kouryuu> anyone:, reccomendations on an ircd to use for a good harmony of functionality and security on ubuntu server?
<seme> genii: I got that uuid from /dev/disk/by-uuid
<moriator05021988> @_Ace_: a software help me listening music
<genii> seme: Should be fine then. Syntax etc is good
<seme> its weird because there is nothing in the logs indicating any kind of error... it just silently doesn't mount it
<slipihead_4147> http://tinyurl.com/3xvync
<__Ace__> never used it
<Shinaku> open("/etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/theme-method.conf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 10
<moriator05021988> _Ace_: what software are u using?
<Shinaku> I think that's the last open with 10 in it
<sipior> Shinaku: now, does that file exist? and is it readable?
<LogicalDash> The GNOME keyboard applet is not working correctly--when I switch to the Dvorak layout, the CTRL+. commands behave as though I were still in QWERTY. I've worked around this by making launchers for the setxkbmap command line utility, and that works fine, but what's going on with the layout indicator?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p57ABD2D7.dip.t-dialin.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dxdt> kouryuu: You could use the same that freenode is using.  That is probably pretty secure.  Then just secure the rest of your box and such.  Freenode runs on Hyperion IRCD
<keito> Shinaku: thank you.  I'm now rocking it in that room. LEGEND
<Shinaku> yes it does
<Shinaku> keito, no worries :)
<sipior> Shinaku: and you can open it with no trouble?
<Shinaku> read, not write though
<seme> oops.. I think I see it... noauto means don't auto mount right :)
<genii> seme: Well, you could just revert it to no uuid, like old fstab syntax. See if that works or no
<kouryuu> Thanx dxdt, that's the answer I was looking for
<sipior> Shinaku: that's fine, it only opens it readonly
<Shinaku> it reads from 10 a lot before it pauses
<moriator05021988> are there anyone here use Totem?
<moriator05021988> can you help me?
<Shinaku> moriator05021988, have a look at VLC.
<MasterShrek> moriator05021988, or xine
<Shinaku> You can download a .deb from their website
<MasterShrek> or mplayer
<bruenig> mplayer
<MasterShrek> totem sux
<sipior> Shinaku: i presume it's not a large file?
<bruenig> Shinaku, its in the repos, this isn't windows come on
<Shinaku> couple of k ;)
<kouryuu> dxdt, what's the ubuntu package in dapper for hyperion ircd?
<genii> Bleh i can't believe i missed the auto noauto thing. Must be caffeine deprived. that and the nonexistent sleep last night
<Shinaku> bruenig, doesn't stop VLC from having a debian package on their website which is probably more up-to-date than the reps.
<sipior> Shinaku: bizarre. sure there's not another file opened later with that descriptor?
<Shinaku> I couldn't see one
<Shinaku> one second, I'll bang it in gedit and search ;)
<Schumi_1131> .
<sipior> Shinaku: sounds like you're waiting on i/o, but i assume the disk in new and gives you no other difficulties
<GNine> grub loads and gives the option to boot ubuntu or xp.  choose xp and boot.ini invalid = zero xp.
<Shinaku> Funnily enough it pauses for a second when the system starts up on fsck, but it doesn't show any errors or anything
<sipior> Shinaku: what fielsystem is on this partition?
<Shinaku> Hm, one second, I'll unmount my fat32 drive, that was resized in the ubuntu setup
<tck> does anyone have the Ubuntu Certified Professional cert ?
<Shinaku> / is in ext3. /media/files is in FAT32
<Abobo> cant believe how much ubuntu crashes. cant believe moving a window around causes the media player to stop playing. lame
<Shinaku> it doesn't on my PC, nor any others I've setup before
<tck> Abobo, are you running compiz ?
<dxdt> kouryuu: ooh.... I don't know off the top of my head.  You could try searching for it with aptitude search hyperion.  Otherwise you might have to manually install it.  :-/
<Abobo> dapper
<GNine> how do i restore a valid boot.ini file so grub can load windows xp
<PriceChild> Abobo, that is not standard behaviour. Now would you like to ask for help, or just troll?
<axisys> according to this http://rafb.net/p/beqJM539.html should I be able to increase the cpu speed on my laptop?
<sipior> Abobo: well, duh...
<Shinaku> dapper is ancient :>
<[Bird] > salve
<deMZ> Beryl crashes
<[Bird] > ragazzi
<Shinaku> deMZ, it's good at that.
<PriceChild> sipior, Shinaku dapper is lts and still supported. It works perfectly
<Abobo> which is the best one. fo PriceChild
<axisys> intel spec says 1.73Ghz but dmesg says 1.6ghz
<deMZ> ?
<sipior> PriceChild: that's hardly the point
<PriceChild> !attitude | Abobo
<ubotu> Abobo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tck> dapper is like nearly 18 months ago
<Abobo> fo
<PriceChild> sipior, the point is. It works... random crashes aren't random.
<deMZ> how can I optimize Beryl?
<sipior> PriceChild: clearly it doesn't always work.
<kouryuu> dxdt, I tried several searches, looks like freshmeat.net is my only choice for download. Thx anyway though! I should be good to go now ;)
<Shinaku> sipior, still doing it with the FAT32 drive unmounted
<dxdt> Abobo: That is a bummer.  http://cse.unl.edu/~mwolff/windowssucks.png is a picture of me using Ubuntu and playing system shock II while rotating the desktop in 3d.  Your behavior isn't necessarily the fault of Ubuntu.  Something is wrong, perhaps the peopel in the channel can help.
<Shinaku> deMZ, try compiz fusion
<Karmak> I'm new to Linux (kubuntu) and I'm requiret to start a certain program with sudo command how do I that?
<deMZ> Shinaku, compiz its faster?
<PriceChild> deMZ, beryl is old and has been replaced by compiz fusion. See #ubuntu-effects
<Shinaku> deMZ, by leaps and bounds.
<deMZ> okk
<Shinaku> the magic lamp effect turns from a couple of laggy frames to being perfectly smooth for me on my old box
<dxdt> Karmak: you can do it in the terminal with sudo or use kdesu program name to get the little gui box to come up and ask for the password
<sipior> Shinaku: hmm...hard to say what the underlying problem might be without a closer inspection.
<sipior> Shinaku: i assume this is all modern hardware?
<deMZ> what's the best alternative to amsn?
<Shinaku> sipior, sod it, the amount of time it'll take to fix this I could just reformat XD
<Shinaku> Yeah, this is a Core 2 Duo
<Shinaku> 2Gb of ram, 500gb drive
<sipior> Shinaku: if the problem persists, that won't have saved you anything
<Shinaku> true.
<khelll> anyone knows how to set up webhttrack to work???
<sipior> Shinaku: the drive isn't going into powersaving mode for any reason, is it?
<Shinaku> I shouldn't think so
<Karmak> dxdt thanks
<graft> yo, is there a pdf firefox plugin in the repository?
<dxdt> np
<Shinaku> I've tried it with hdparm enabled and disabled
<sipior> Shinaku: if you start one app, then another, the delay occurs for both?
<ralf_> what is going on with goobuntu?
<Shinaku> yeah, it's on both
<Shinaku> anything I open has the delay
<dxdt> ralf_: what do you mean?  Like how has it progressed or are you just looking to talk about it?
<A[D] minS> when i open desktop-effects to enable it
<sipior> Shinaku: and the live cd doesn't show these problems
<willofthewisp_tm> when I try to execute a command from ssh, using curl "http://www.google.com?arg1=a&arg2=2" only arg1 is passed and arg2 is removed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@du-lo-pri-2-243.inffo.net]  by PriceChild
<A[D] minS> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33594/ " advise Please"
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@201-41-120-201.cpece700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br *!*@p57B1E4DE.dip.t-dialin.net]  by PriceChild
<ralf_> ok forget it..
<willofthewisp_tm> Can anyone help me with it?
<khelll> anyone knows how to set up webhttrack to work???
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@189.156.115.174 *!mrodi@*]  by PriceChild
<Shinaku> I can't remember, I was mostly paying attention to my Xbox when I was setting it up =)
<Shinaku> I don't think it was.
<willofthewisp_tm> I need both arg1 and arg2 passed
<graft> willofthewisp_tm: are you escaping your &? you know that's a special character for bash, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@59.40.204.5 *!*@c-67-160-77-183.hsd1.wa.comcast.net *!*@ool-18bc8db2.dyn.optonline.net *!*@c-68-57-140-65.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@24-178-72-154.dhcp.gwnt.ga.charter.com *!*@91.145.215.89 *!*@66-215-57-61.dhcp.gvrb.ca.charter.com *!*@87.68.147.195]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cc328508-c.groni1.gr.home.nl *!*@ool-18e43753.dyn.optonline.net *!*@adsl-068-209-069-014.sip.sav.bellsouth.net *!*@d207-6-79-246.bchsia.telus.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-30-229-37.hsd1.va.comcast.net *!*@88.240.219.182 *!*@83.230.234.217 *!*@lev92-3-82-232-54-68.fbx.proxad.net]  by PriceChild
<sipior> Shinaku: hmm...sorry, i'm stumped for the moment.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@91.145.199.64 *!*@209-127-22-190.adsl.tie.cl]  by PriceChild
<deMZ> what's the best alternative to amsn?
<cinex> how do I access the properties of the user 'nobody'  ? the account seems to be hidden ffrom the users and groups programs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<graft> willofthewisp_tm: if it's not quoted, it'll thik you mean 'put in background' by '&'
<Shinaku> deMZ, it depends
<cinex> deMZ: pidgim/gaim
<PriceChild> Sorry about that all :)
<Shinaku> I like pidgin, other people like kopete
<deMZ> gaim supports webcam?
<Shinaku> no
<sipior> PriceChild: no worries. cleaning's got to be done
<Shinaku> only amsn supports that up to now.
<graft> willofthewisp_tm: compare 'echo &' vs. 'echo "&"'
<GNine> can ubuntu run a command to format its own host hard drive
<cinex> deMZ: no, kopete does though
<kouryuu> dxdt, fyi the older version of hyperion "dancer" is an ubuntu package "dancer-ircd"
<Shinaku> that's new.
<graft> GNine: better off doing such things from a livecd
<dxdt> kouryuu: oh no kidding?  That is cool.  I used to kinda dabble around with dancer a long time ago.
<deMZ> is any msn client to support audio conversations?
<cinex> deMZ: teamspeak does (but its not msn)
<graft> how can i view pdfs in firefox?
<GNine> live cd as in the ISO stuff?
<Shinaku> I think I might have found something.
<dxdt> graft: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Adobe_PDF_Reader_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<avis> i am getting speaker output only through my right speaker.  i dont know what could cause this
<Shinaku> or not
<graft> avis: is your balance centered?
<kouryuu> dxdt: yeah, I did some quick googleing and it seems the original "beta" project was dancer..  don't quote me on that though ;)  only place I found a recent tarball for hyperion (I think referenced simply as "freenode ircd" and "once dancer" is from this guy's homepage: http://www.stack.nl/~jilles/irc/
<avis> graft, i have no idea how do i check balance ?  i've definitely not fiddled with any settings
<Shinaku> gettimeofday({1187029333, 148020}, NULL) = 0
<Shinaku> gettimeofday({1187029333, 148067}, NULL) = 0
<Shinaku> socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 10
<graft> avis: can you run 'aumix' in the shell?
<Lappy> !acpid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avis> yes one second
<Shinaku> aw, he left
<Shinaku> Meh, fair enough, I'll just format it ;)
<genii> Hmm, that is something ubotu should know at least SOMETHING about (acpi)
<avis> graft i have aumix loaded right now.  the first meter on the upper left hand corner is not centered however the balance on the right hand is
<GNine> after reinstalling ubuntu via wubi, from XP, now grub tells me windows boot.ini is invalid. grub also bypass bios and doesnt allow booting up from cd drive. wtf
<afd__> Falstius: regarding my problem with the broken upgrade:it booted using the old edgy kernel and now I'm running a dkpg-configure -a (as recommended by aptitude dist-upgrade). One question:
<khelll> how to extend the partinon of unbuntu
<cwillu> genii: wassup?
<graft> avis: the meter on the left is just the volume level - the right should show balance.
<avis> graft all is working now thank you for your help
<Falstius> afd__: what?
<afd__> Falstius: when I've started the upgrade, it asked me as part of the install procedure about lvm and raid stuff. I said none, cause I don't have any, but it might have broken the disk setup, how they are mounted
<mikebot> Can I make a folder so that when I double click it it asks me for a password before it opens?
<graft> dxdt: jeez, isn't there anything in the repository?
<afd__> I'm thinking that maybe that's why it broke (there were errors about disk not mounted, midway through upgrade)
<cwillu> mikebot: you can restrict access to a folder by changing the owner, I'm not aware of any extention to nautilus that would automatically ask for a password though
<afd__> dpkg-reconfigure lvm?
<Falstius> afd__: if you don't have lvm and raid it shouldn't matter ..
<afd__> Falstius: I didn't configure the old system using LVM, just used the Ubuntu defaults, not sure if it doesn't use LVM
<GNine> is there anything i can tell grub so it allows me to boot my xp intall disk
<mikebot> cwillu: How do I change the owner?
<graft> GNine: that's a bios issue, not a grub issue
<Falstius> afd__: It doesn't use LVM unless you tell it do.  If the error occurs again, you should do a google search for the exact error message.
<cwillu> mikebot: chown <user> <group> <file> ...
<graft> GNine: start up your BIOS config and change your boot order so the CD drive boots first
<GNine> right.. well .. my bios is set to boot from cd drive and grub dont give a ****
<cwillu> mikebot: there may be an option under permissions for nautilus, but I don't think it'll work unless you run nautilus as root, which is a ball of wax I'm not getting into
<mikebot> cwillu: Yikes, where can I look up what that command means?
<Terrasque> can you set up grub to boot cd's? it would be easier than changing bios config every time i need that done
<afd__> Falstius: ok, thanks for the advice
<cwillu> mikebot: man chown
<graft> GNine: what boots FIRST, though?
<cwillu> mikebot: apropos is useful as well
<GNine> grub.
<mikebot> cwillu: THanks a lot for your help.
<graft> GNine: grub is on the hard drive - it won't come up unless the BIOS tries to boot from the hard drive
<cwillu> np
<mikebot> cwillu: What does that do?
<Mr-Snick> how the hell do you uninistall wine?
<graft> GNine: it cannot overrule the BIOS
<cwillu> mikebot: looks up documentation by word
<MasterShrek> Mr-Snick, apt-get remove wine
<graft> GNine: what is the boot ORDER, i mean - does it try the HDD first, or does it try the CD first?
<GNine> ur not reading me.. bios is set to cd boot first. grub is loading instead.
<mikebot> cwillu: Ah, OK. Well, thanks a lot.
<Mr-Snick> thanks mastershrek
<graft> GNine: okay, then something is wrong with your CD
<WolfEyes> hello
<graft> GNine: there is no way grub can be hijacking the boot process, that is impossible
<WolfEyes> I have some problems with java -.-
<GNine> well.. so is the matrix
<Dinobe> back
<genii> cwillu: Low energy day for me, zero sleep. Put 3 problemmatic boxes together last night til it was time to just go to work
<Dinobe> hello all
<graft> GNine: it's just a fact - grub does not start unless the BIOS tries to boot from the hard drive, therefore grub cannot influence the boot order
<ubuntu_> hola
<renico> join #kubuntu
<graft> GNine: so, make sure your CD is working, and make sure your drive is actually bootable (try a livecd, for example)
<cwillu> graft: should be possible to get grub to skip to the cd though
<GNine> i just burned this boot disk iso and that doesnt get read either
<GNine> the drive is good
<graft> cwillu: i've never heard of that being possible, but i could always be wrong
<graft> cwillu: i'm sure you're right, but i suspect the problem is with his BIOS/CD, and hacking grub is unnecessary
<ribando> hi everyone
<Dinobe> someone here willing to help me with graphics driver?
<Wytse> hello
<turbooster> hi there
<Wytse> i got a problem
<graft> !anyone | Dinobe
<nojoints> Ok I'm starting to get frustrated; some sites doesn't work to enter and I can't log into any messenger application, I've been on mozilla's troubleshooting site (http://kb.mozillazine.org/Error_loading_any_website#Error_loading_some_websites) and didn't help me wit hanything
<ubotu> Dinobe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wytse> with my nvidia driver
<graft> !ask | Wytse
<ubotu> Wytse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wytse> okay
<GNine> ok.. so why did reinstalling ubuntu damaged a windows xp boot.ini file
<Dinobe> I've been messing around with the Ati driver, xorg driver, ....
<Alloosh> I think I found the problem with my dvd drive, I think that ubuntu does not allow playing dvds that were burnt to allow adding data in the future (multisession), any solution?
<khelll> is there a way to extend the partition of linux
<turbooster> How can I download (and install) all the new parts of  Gutsy? I saw a how-to somewhere but can't find it anymore... Any ideas?
<khelll> ex3 partition
<Dinobe> all I would like to find out is what the default driver was my ubuntu installation came with
<Wytse> the problem is that if i install the nvidia driver for my nvidia geforce 4 MX 440 and i pres control alt backspace, an log in, i my system gets stucked after one minute and after a reboot i get a xorg error
<graft> nojoints: you can't load some sites, but you can load others?
<nojoints> graft; yes
<freetos> does anybody know if you can record softsyths tracks with ardour and qtctrjack running?  i want to use almost all softsyths except for voice
<graft> nojoints: what about with other browsers?
<GNine> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  then  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Wytse> i did that
<nojoints> graft; in lynx they seem to work (I don't know how to control it though but it seems I can get onto the webpages)
<graft> nojoints: so this is a firefox issue... what sort of error does it give?
<GNine> how bout settin ur pci bus id correctly
<ribando> can someone tell me which one is better to run winXP? VirtualBox or VMware?
<nojoints> graft; no error, just stays at loading
<nojoints> graft; same with any messenger program just stays at loading/connecting
<ribando> can someone tell me which one is better and faster to run winXP? VirtualBox or VMware?
<freetos> Wytse: were you replying to me?
<turbooster> feisty ->gutsy install newest builds: Where to find a How-to?
<Wytse> that was correctly
<graft> nojoints: but lynx connects okay? can you ping google.com and such?
<Wytse> yes
<GNine> i wanna crash ubuntu
<syuroff> hi all.  I'm trying to apt-get install ubunut-desktop, and keep getting conection timeouts.  are there any known problems with us.archive.buntu.com right now?
<freetos> Wytse what softsynth apps did you use?
<nojoints> graft; it's only some websites that doesn't work, they work on windows and on my other computer that has ubuntu fiesty running
<kyncani> turbooster: #ubuntu+1
<jstarcher> where does iptables log to?
<turbooster> kyncani: thanks
<ribando> GNine why crach ubuntu?
<ribando> can someone tell me which one is better and faster to run winXP? VirtualBox or VMware?
<GNine> ribando: cuz i cant
<graft> nojoints: what are you running on this one?
<nojoints> graft; and yes I can ping the website and lynx connects to the sites
<MasterShrek> ribando, qemu is prolly the best
<graft> nojoints: what websites can't you connect to?
<nojoints> graft; both uses desktops
<nojoints> graft; sweclockers.com, adobe, hotmail login, opera for examples
<hele> How can I see a mapping of what disk is what (hd0, hd1 etc)?
<ribando> MasterShrek QEMU? is that like a new way of worling with virtual machines?
<GNine> ubuntu messed up windows boot.ini .. jealousy?
<ribando> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<graft> nojoints: and i guess you disabled pipelining as suggested?
<slipihead_4147> http://tinyurl.com/3xvync see her qemu
<nojoints> graft; it was never enables as far as I could see
<kyncani> hele: in grub ?
<ribando> GNine ubuntu messed up windows boot.ini?how come?u must have done something wrong :o
<nojoints> graft; all pipelinings are valued as false
<graft> nojoints: i seem to remember having a similar issue long ago, but i forget the fix...
<graft> nojoints: ipv6?
<GNine> yah .. i did something wrong like reinstalling ubuntu... right after i got a boot.ini invalid issue for XP
<nojoints> graft; not enabled i believe
<MasterShrek> GNine, there is no way ubuntu could mess that file up
<hele> kyncani: yes im conna configure grub, after a clean installation of ubuntu when having winxp installed i cannot bootup winxp again. It stucks on "Starting up ..." after the grubmenu :(
<hele> kyncani: so im looking for a way to fix it
<MasterShrek> it cant write ntfs unless you install ntfs-3g
<graft> nojoints: the default is enabled (or rather, not disabled)
<graft> nojoints: check it out, about:config, search for ipv6
<GNine> that is the problem.. not know why it went wrong when XP was fine and ubuntu reinstall was the last operation done
<DerangedDingo> hey everyone... this is kind of a silly question... but when I
<nojoints> graft; it's false
<graft> nojoints: change it to true
<MasterShrek> GNine, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me
<graft> nojoints: you mean network.dns.disableIPv6, right?
<nojoints> graft; network.dns.disableIPv6 is set as true now
<graft> nojoints: okay, see if that helps
<moriancumer> __Ace__: are you still there. sorry I got disconnect for a time. I can help you with framebuffer.
<kyncani> hele: no idea how knowing the disk names in grub will help you fix xp. Anyway, grub has a built-in "find" command that can help you know which disk is hd0 and which is hd1. sudo grub to get a grub shell.
<graft> nojoints: also you might want to consider blacklisting the ipv6 kernel module... i find that module to be a nuiscance more than anything else
<nojoints> graft; didn't seem likei t
<__Ace__> moriancumer, you sure can
<nojoints> graft; how do i do that?
<__Ace__> pm
<moriancumer> __Ace__: do you just need to know how to set it up?
<__Ace__> yea, I guess
<[1] jack> doesanyonehere know how to setup redhat-cluster-suite?
<nojoints> graft; how do i see which kernel I got? forgotten
<__Ace__> when I ran /dev/MAKEDEV -v fb, it created some fb0... in /dev/.static/dev
<MasterShrek> nojoints, uname -r
<graft> nojoints: nojoints uname -a
<nojoints> graft; kk
<moriancumer> __Ace__: you need to activate fb at boot
<graft> nojoints: you can disable ipv6 by making a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist containing the line 'blacklist ipv6'
<graft> nojoints: needs a reboot, of course
<hele> kyncani: thanks
<moriancumer> __Ace__: edit file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<__Ace__> ah
<nojoints> graft; already exist an file with that name though
<moriancumer> __Ace__: at the end of the kernel line add'vga=791'
<graft> nojoints: well, add to it
<moriancumer> __Ace__: than reboot. that will give you fb in 1024x768
<moriancumer> __Ace__: it's that easy
<__Ace__> lol
<nojoints> graft; done, guess I will reboot now
<__Ace__> ok, gotta reboot the machine and see..
<nojoints> graft; brb
<__Ace__> there should be some /deb/fb created then right?
<moriancumer> __Ace__: I didn't need to
<__Ace__> uh?
<moriancumer> __Ace__: I believe it's install by default
<__Ace__> there is no /dev/fb now
<Coded1> has anyone gotten a 9800 pro to work well with compiz or beryl?
<__Ace__> (before reboot)
<__Ace__> only in /proc/fb
<coma> Amarok, Is there a wat i can get it to play Streams?
<Coded1> ive had so many problems i would rather ask first then go through it again :(
<coma> way*
<__Ace__> lovely
<__Ace__> !
<__Ace__> now there is  a /dev/fb
<__Ace__> now there is  a /dev/fb0
<super> Dear GOD please help me :((     gksu WON'T ask for password, even when logging back in..  JFC Grr
<__Ace__> now, why isnt this there per defauly?
<MrObvious> super: Is there a ~/.gksu type file?
<nojoints> graft; didn't work
<graft> nojoints: crapola.
<moriancumer> __Ace__: I have /dev/fb0 and /proc/fb
<graft> nojoints: is there anything about ipv6 in system messages? does the blacklist work?
<graft> super: do you still have sudo privileges?
<nojoints> graft; but i've noticed one thing: when I login on ubuntu I get this up: Network service discovery disabled             Your current network has a .local domain, which is not (now it dissapeared and I didn't get the last one
<moriancumer> __Ace__: that's the way it should be
<[1] jack> need help setting up a cluster on ubuntu
<nojoints> graft; how do i check?
<__Ace__> well, after this "vga=791" I do have /dev/fb
<__Ace__> didnt before
<super> MrObvious there are two files .gksu.lock AND .sudo_as_admin_succesful
<[1] jack> does ne1 have any experience with this
<moriancumer> __Ace__: good
<__Ace__> gotta see with some .c code if its readable.. :)
<graft> nojoints: dmesg | grep -i ipv6, for example
<GNine> mastershrek: sent u a pastebin of menu.lst
<MasterShrek> GNine, u didnt get it, is your nick registered?
<nojoints> graft; nothing happened
<MasterShrek> u can just paste the link here too GNine
<MrObvious> super: Then it might be that you have no problems with it then. Does it let you run root apps?
<moriancumer> __Ace__: You need to run fb without X
<graft> nojoints: okay, so no ipv6
<nojoints> graft; yep
<TBZ> How good is linux in general and especially ubuntu with installing MASS packages, say you were to do a nearly full install, will you run into default program, dependancy, or library, problems? Or does it suit it out well?
<TBZ> I'm up to 1300 packages so far and not done picking out the ones I want yet...
<__Ace__> well, I got the screeninfo
<__Ace__> even with X running
<MrObvious> TBZ: Is MASS a package? Or do you mean installing a bunch of packages? If you mean the later then you will be fine.
<super> MrObvious Yes! That's the problem. When gksu'd apps are closed no prompt for password is asked ever again... ;@
<MrObvious> super: rm -rf ~/.gksu.lock
<shem> can anyone tell me if Nmap has a graphical interface for ubuntu?  when i install it I cant find it
<MrObvious> super: Then it should ask for pass.
<super> This is wrong. I may as well be root anyway...
<kouryuu> knmap for KDE
<Jza|[Ubuntu] |Get> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<GNine> i just copy/paste the whole thing to ya in a message.. u didnt get that?
<graft> nojoints: i'm close to stumped
<MasterShrek> GNine, no, you dont have a registered nick apparently
<MrObvious> super: Besides sudo is better. :p
<kouryuu> theres another for GTK too
<moriancumer> __Ace__: pm
<MasterShrek> GNine, if u put it on pastebin just give me the link here
<discodave> Hi guys and gals, just a question if anyone is willing to help - Can someone tell my why ubuntu prompts me for a password when connecting to my home wireless network and secondly is tearing a common problem with compbiz?
<super> MrObvious Will try that.
<nojoints> graft; your not alone about it
<MrObvious> :)
<shem> so none for gnome?
<kouryuu> I'll find it, one sec
<GNine> i dont know how to paste bin
<GNine> lol
<nojoints> graft; brb
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | GNine
<graft> nojoints: http://83.140.33.3/?
<ubotu> GNine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<MrObvious> I was beat to it. lol
<MasterShrek> =P
<graft> nojoints: err, forget the ?, just try that
<__Ace__> moriancumer, ok
<kouryuu> shem: nmapfe should work
<martink> Does the 2.6.22-9-powerpc64-smp gutsy kernel boot on the ps3?
<shem> ok thanks ill try
<GNine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33595/
<kouryuu> shem: no worries
<GNine> i dont even think there is anything wrong with it tho
<nojoints> graft; i'm back
<super> Thx MrObvious but no work.  Will remove,purge and reinstall sudo and gksu for belt and braces approach! :o
<MasterShrek> martink, are the ps3's processors 64 bit?
<PriceChild> MasterShrek, ppc
<MrObvious> super: I tried. :) YW.
<MasterShrek> i know that, but why does is it powerpc64?
<nojoints> graft; doesn't work
<super> I may even enable root account if I have to. Viva Linux Mint!
<ribando> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<martink> MasterShrek: yes, I have no problem with feisty's 2.6.20-16-powerpc64-smp
<nojoints> graft; I've installed epiphany and it didn't work to connect there either
<TBZ> MasterShrek: hey there =P
<discodave> Hi guys and gals, just a question if anyone is willing to help - Can someone tell my why ubuntu prompts me for a password when connecting to my home wireless network and secondly is tearing a common problem with compbiz?
<MasterShrek> sup TBZ
<MrObvious> super: Usually sudo or gksudo is the option in Ubuntu to do root, not su or gksu.
<MrObvious> :\
<Sunnyboi14> i am using gparted. How do i change the partitions on my external Hard Drive??
<martink> MasterShrek: I guess it won't hurt to try the 32bit kernel though
<graft> nojoints: weird. not a DNS issue, not an ipv6 issue. you can do it with other machines on the network, so not a router issue
<MrObvious> Sunnyboi14: Is your external HD showing up?
<MasterShrek> discodave, it prompts you for a password because you need root priviledges to change network settings, as for compiz, you shold join #ubuntu-effects
<jshadias> I'm having trouble getting wireless to work with PEAP. Authentication is fine, and the only error I see is this: "EAPOL: Failed to set WEP key to the  driver.
<jshadias> " Any ideas?
<Sunnyboi14> yep!
<TBZ> MasterShrek: Not much man, going through packages... did a full reinstall back to x32, the other night
<MasterShrek> =( why/
<nojoints> graft; and it also works in windows on this computer i'm on right now
<Sunnyboi14> but it was kinda weirf
<nojoints> graft; could it be that it flunks up my network card?
<GNine> mastershrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33595/
<Sunnyboi14> it like split it up into 2 things
<TBZ> MasterShrek: just so it would be more user friendly while I learn what I'm doing, and also to get my video and C-F to work properly
<discodave> MasterShrek, thanks. But ubuntu connects to be neighbors network without me asking...but when i reselect mine it asks for a password. Does the network manager have a favourite network to connect to automatically?
<graft> nojoints: in what way?
<MrObvious> Sunnyboi14: I'll let someone else handle it as I'm in no position to do it right now in Winblows at work. :(
<nojoints> graft; no idea <.<
<Sunnyboi14> it split up into file system and disk
<MasterShrek> im not sure discodave i dont use network manager
<discodave> well its just the generic one in ubuntu
<syuroff> hi all.  I'm setting up a new ubuntu server, trying to apt-get updates, and anything I DL from the net stalls out at about 5 megs.  Just stops downloading.  I can move 600 meg .iso files from a local server just fine though.  Any ideas what would do that?
<MasterShrek> hmm GNine i dont see anything wrong with taht, how about a pastebin of your windows boot.ini?
<__Ace__> moriancumer where are ya?
<aaron_> Hi. Where do you change the settings for the k menu spacing?
<h1st0> Okay i'm having a problem for somereason I cant' change the group owner of a file on a usb stick even as root.
<GNine> mastershrek:  how i get ubuntu to read that file?
<bobgill> What prog can I use to cut a .avi file? ie., it's 20mins long but I want to grab minutes 5-7 and make a separate file of that clip
<h1st0> its a FAT32 stick but for some reason the directories show owners and groups and I can't write to them.
* TBZ waves to Mr Obvious
<MasterShrek> GNine, mount the partition (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /path/to/mountpoint)
<MasterShrek> hist0 is it mounted read-only?
<Sunnyboi14> why did the hard drive i used to install ubuntu with split into file system, and disk, and how do i change it back, because i want to go back to windows and i dont want my hard drive to be messed up. My Hard drive is external, but does that really matter?
<h1st0> MasterShrek:no because I can write to the root of the stick
<h1st0> MasterShrek: let me double check
<Lappy> fnfx makes the fn key work, but it says it's for toshiba laptops, does that mean it wont work on sony?
<MasterShrek> h1st0, if u can write to the root of it, then it isnt read-only
<Sunnyboi14> hello?
<kyncani> h1st0: fat32 does not support owner and group i think
<h1st0> MasterShrek: yeah I can write to root of the stick but not the folders in it.
<Sunnyboi14> hello?
<MasterShrek> Sunnyboi14, #windoze
<Sunnyboi14> No
<MasterShrek> this is an ubuntu room not for installing windows
<blah1231> how do i register on this thing ?
<Sunnyboi14> it has to do with partitions
<MasterShrek> blah1231, /msg nickserv help
<blah1231> thanks
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change partitons with gparted?
<moriancumer> __Ace__: what's up?
<h1st0> kyncani: this is though the folders are locked and if i ls -l they show me being the owner but root being the grp
<chrisgentry> I understand this is an ubuntu channel but I am considering switching from pclinuxos to ubuntu, are there many differences?
<__Ace__> moriancumer no answer in pm
<MasterShrek> chrisgentry, never used pclinuxos, do u konw what its based off of/
<moriancumer> ace I don't see a pm. try again
<suspec1> I hate this Firestarter... Since I installed it my Ubuntu Freezes every time I turn Computer on... Is there some manual how to set up custom firewall for Ubuntu 7.04?
<kyncani> h1st0: owner and group are mount options. They are not part of the fat32 filesystem
<MasterShrek> __Ace__, you need to be registered to send pm's
<h1st0> kyncani: I also have KNOPPIX on the usb drive and I can write to that folder somehow but not the others.
<chrisgentry> MasterShrek: no i don't sorry
<jshadias> for google: I'm going try adding this to wpa_supplicant.conf: phase1="peaplabel=1"
<GNine> mastershrek: can i omit path/to/mountpoint on that line?
<MasterShrek> GNine, maybe
<kyncani> h1st0: check your kernel logs, may be a fileststem or device problem
<MasterShrek> GNine, if its set in your /etc/fstab
<benji__> hi
<benji__> Im having trouble with sound, getting none, could somone please help me?
<__Ace__> Password accepted - you are now recognized
<__Ace__> did that some hour ago
<nojoints> graft i think i've found a solution
<moriancumer> __Ace__: are you register? I wasn't signed in earlier, that maybe why.
<h1st0> kyncani: ahh I see I think the files were just write protected with windows
<MasterShrek> benji__, try installing alsa
<suspec1> what is the best forewall for Ubuntu?
<h1st0> kyncani: I checked to add and delete files in the permissions properties and now it works
<benji__> i have alsa-base installed
<__Ace__> moriancume thanks for help so far
<MasterShrek> benji__, is there an alsa-drivers package?
<benji__> ill check
<MasterShrek> sry im not running ubuntu atm
<nojoints> graft; need abit of help with this one becouse dunno how to do it :p kinda new on linux though, haven't used it like I am right now
<benji__> : Couldn't find package alsa-drivers
<MasterShrek> benji__, what kinda soudn card do you have?
<benji__> Soundblaster Live 24bit
<benji__> http://pastebin.ca/655978
<benji__> is that right?
<FrozenFlame> hey you guys know where can i Add auth in xchat
<FrozenFlame> so it would auto auth
<holihue> Is there a Channel for sf.net
<Sunnyboi14> Can Someone Help Me?
<benji__> MasterShrek, any ideas?
<radioman> make command like /reg, setings->advanced->user comands
<Lunis> I cannot find any information on how to get XGL working on Gutsy, preferably with twinview working... anyone know where i could find something?
<MasterShrek> sorry benji__ nothing off the top of my head, did you try the forums/
<benji__> yeo
<benji__> *yep
<benji__> can anyone else help?
<mint> MrObvious  Okay, GKSU problem solved. :)  Using Thunar, exec'd /usr/bin/gksu-properties and changed option 'sudo' to su'  Also enabled root acount (for admin access only) and assigned new global root passwd. :D
<pvl> any1 know where to get pidgin smiley themes?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I don't really know if anyone can help, because I'm not even sure if its a problem with grub or ubuntu, but my laptop stopped booting. It starts up and freezes right before grub should start. It freezes in the same place when I tried a live CD, anyone have any ideas how I could fix this? I have a HP Compaq 6710b if thats any help.
<nojoints> graft; i fluxxing got it working!!!
<pvl> are you dualbooting?
<graft> nojoints: howzat?
<graft> nojoints: sorry, went afk for a bit
<aaron_> Hi. Where do you change the settings for the k menu spacing?
<mint> BTW, has anyone solved the cd playing prblem for Exaile yet??
<zorze> Slightly off topic: when trying to burn the ubuntu iso onto DVD-RW some discs will work and others will not (even with discs that are from the same package) any ideas as to the cause?
<pvl> d4rkmonkey, are you only installing ubuntu?
<nojoints> graft; it works now, added net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<pvl> sometimes the bios gets messy when installing operating systems
<d4rkmonkey> pvl yeah I only have Ubuntu installed.
<d4rkmonkey> pvl I instaled it in July, its a new laptop
<Sunnyboi14> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!
<pvl> d4rmonkey do any load up screens load?
<Sunnyboi14> Somebody help!
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, what's up man?
<graft> nojoints: how obscure
<Sunnyboi14> read it.
<floyd> bye, thanks for all the help guys :)
<d4rkmonkey> pvl well, theres the HP screen at the very beginning, it gets past there, then there are two lines of text on a black screen which just tell you how to get into BIOS setup and I forget what the other one says, when I try to get into the BIOS the "Entering Setup" freezes. The whole thing just stops right before grub so none of the Ubuntu loading screens or anything appear
<nojoints> graft; yeah quite
<holihue> Can someone help me with SourceForge.net? I want to add a website to my project(leifgame.sf.net).
<nojoints> graft; well thanks alot for your help
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, I just got here. What do you need help with?
<mint> Linux is a mind dieseise. I'm at a advanced stage of NuDimentia
<graft> nojoints: no problem... sorry i wasn't actually helpful :)
<d4rkmonkey> o_O got into setup this time :D
<mooseshaped> nah mint, it only affects the mind when you use it as a desktop heh
<pvl> well mines froze before for a few hours and then it started up again, but which live version are u sing?
<d4rkmonkey> restored defaults, lets see if itboots this time
<nojoints> graft; well you tried atleast :p
<markinux> hi can anyone help me with my wirelss
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<mint> Yes, I use mine to bang nails in too! ;)
<d4rkmonkey> pvl I was just trying a random live ophcrack CD I had sitting around
<Sunnyboi14> HELLO?????
<holihue> hello
<d4rkmonkey> pvl, thanks for your help, I just got it to boot but I don't know how lol...
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, what do you need help with? I wasn't here to see your original post..
<Sunnyboi14> I want to backup my files, but i put ubuntu on my backup drive which has 250gb, so i didnt think it was a big deal, and then when i went to backup, because i was going to restore my computer to factorty settings, and get rid of ubuntu, go back to Windows, and be happy again, but i cant because when i went to backup my files, it told me that it could only hold 25gb. i want it back to normal. could i do this with gparted, but i dont
<pvl> lol happens, glad it works
<mint> Anyway, must go. I gotta try my second 'remastersys' attempt... (deep breath, and dive)
<markinux> i have an asus a6km with the dreaded bcm4318
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, can you boot into windows?
<Sunnyboi14> nope
<Sunnyboi14> only on this computer
<Sunnyboi14> which is totally different from the other one
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, okay, you have windows on your primary, and Ubuntu on your secondary?
<holihue> Can someone help me with SourceForge.net? I want to add a website to my project(leifgame.sf.net).
<Sunnyboi14> computers?
<Rictoo> What's a good 2 player game to play on linux?
<genefitz> Hard drives..
<pvl> monoply!
<Rictoo> ...
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<Sunnyboi14> but windows does not boot
<pvl> holihue what do you mean?
<cbart> hi, i've got this kind of problem: the pc is intel c2d e4400 on asus p5n-e; after few attempts to install ubuntu (the problem was I/O error - don't know why because it was a fresh-burned CD) instalation succeed :-) Then after reboot, there was no desktop (i mean no default wallpaper, icons, or the right mouse button menu), there was only a brown color in the background; moreover the system freezes sometimes (usually when performing an update or installin
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, if windows is on your primary hard drive, you should be able to remove grub by installing your windows disk, in repair computer, Command line type "fix MBR" it should allow you to boot into windows.
<Sunnyboi14> it tells me something about Hard drives
<Sunnyboi14> an error comes up
<genefitz> Then if you want to remove Ubuntu, you would have to go into Disk Manager in windows and remove (re-format the drive to NTFS)
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, it should say bootmgr not found
<holihue> I con't know how I can have a website to leifgame. When I go to leifgame.sf.net, I only get some kind of ftp stuff.
<Sunnyboi14> no
<pvl> cbart there usually sint anything on the desktop, did you try changing some settings
<Sunnyboi14> when i get to the blue screen
<pvl> ftp is a server, its where u might need to download the game
<Sunnyboi14> i click on recovery console, and an error comes up.
<viktor> nautilus crashes when i try to open some folder and this log is created in /home/user http://www.pastebin.ca/656008 any advice, help please
<pvl> youd hve to set up and ftp to hold the game, and from that allow ppl to download it
<genefitz> Sunny, have you used the boot CD in "repair" option?
<Sunnyboi14> huh?
<cbart> pvl: yes, the applet changing settings on the screen didn't work
<pizzle> is it possible to get counter strike source running on ubuntu?
<genefitz> Sunnyboi, have you tried booting to you windows CD?
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<pvl> cbart. well have you update nd so forth?
<genefitz> Sunnyboi, have you been able to get to the repair options in your Windows CD?
<Sunnyboi14> ummmm
<Sunnyboi14> i dont know
<Sunnyboi14> what does it say?
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, forst of all, which version of windows are you running?
<Sunnyboi14> xp
<Sunnyboi14> SP2
<Sunnyboi14> Home edition
<cbart> pvl, the system is fully updated, it's ubuntu 7.04 for amd64 and in the update windows it say's "your system is fully updated"
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, when you boot to your windows CD, you should have "install" and "repair" options...
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<holihue> I've seen projects like gparted.sf.net, and azureus.sf.net. They have a website
<Sunnyboi14> either one comes up with an error
<bnovc> how can I run a command from a terminal and have it display on the local machine's X session? I thought I could export DISPLAY=0.0:0 && ./command but that appears to be invalid
<pvl> cbart, and the problem is that it doesnt load a desktop?
<brian__> here is my situation: I am trying to run a script via cron using crontab to set it up. Part of the script needs sudo in order to run. I was told that if I was running it through crontab that the script would run because crontab uses root privilages. The script runs up until the point that sudo is needed. In syslog, it shows that the script ran and that it sent an email with response 0X0001. How can I know what is going on here?
<TBZ> discodave: pm away !
<genefitz> Sunny, if you go into repair, you should be able to use fdisk to re-format your Ubuntu drive, and to repair your MBR (command: Fix MBR)
<mon^rch> anyone know how to get sound in quake 3 ?
<cbart> pvl, no, the problem is that system freezes
<cbart> and i don't know why
<Sunnyboi14> but then ubuntu will crash, right?
<Lappy> !sontpid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sontpid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvl> cbart, does it happen repeatedly?
<Lappy> !sonypid
<porkpie> hi guy's I am trying to get pure-ftpd working. I am getting htis error Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb I have tried the obvious and double checked the doc I used but still no joy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonypid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amelia> Errors were encountered while processing: bcm43xx-fwcutter  this error occurs when I am done installing something with apt.
<Lappy> !spicctrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spicctrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cbart> pvl, yes, it happens a few minutes after system starts
<viktor> nautilus crashes when i try to open some folder and this log is created in /home/user http://www.pastebin.ca/656008 any advice, help please
<tideline> brian__, are you using your users crontab of roots?
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, you wanted to remove Ubuntu you said, and go back to windows..
<Sunnyboi14> yep
<ConstyXIV> does the intel x3100 have 3d under ubuntu?
<kel39ru> hey, guys, i have some question that is more hardware (pc) related, would i be able to ask it here?:) this bow is running Ubuntu hehe :P
<pvl> cbart sorry, i dont know why that would happen, ive had ubuntu freeze on me once, and that i assumed was bc the processort overheated. sorry mate, cant help ya
<pike_> ConstyXIV: yeah
<kel39ru> box*
<ConstyXIV> good
<palintheus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slashzul> hey guys
<slashzul> how do you know what packages your running on ubuntu
<kel39ru> hehe, okay :P
<cbart> pvl, was it a 64-bit processor?
<slashzul> or packages installed
<slashzul> oops
<tideline> sladen, you want a list of processes that are running?
<graft> slashzul: dpkg -l | grep ^ii will do it
* porkpie thinks he will not get help here :(
<cbart> pvl: because i've noticed this kind of problems on other systems (gentoo)
<ribando> hi again everyone
<slashzul> thanks
<slashzul> it worked
<pvl> cbart, i honestly dont know
<graft> porkpie: what's your problem?
<slashzul> how do you know if you have a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu install?
<cbart> pvl, ok :]  thanx
<pvl> cbart, np
<porkpie> graft: I am trying to get pure-ftpd working. I am getting htis error Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb I have tried the obvious and double checked the doc I used but still no joy
<slashzul> im being asked for commercial software if I want to install 32 or 64 bit on ubuntu
<slashzul> how do you know what your running? 32 or 64 bit?
<Sunnyboi14> hello
<Sunnyboi14> im still here
<kefka> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<graft> porkpie: when do you get that error?
<ribando> hi, I'm trying to get going with virtualbox, when I try to add the innotek key, I get this error: gpg: can't open `innotek.asc': No such file or directory.can someone help me?
<porkpie> graft:when trying to connect
<slashzul> how do you know what your running? 32 or 64 bit?
<palintheus> Sunnyboi14: if you are dumping ubuntu why do you care if ubuntu gets removed?
<porkpie> graft:the error is in the syslog
<Sunnyboi14> becaue i want to backup my files before i do it
<genefitz> Calm down Sunnyboi14, I had to step away for a second
<porkpie> graft:it's like it cannot see the puredb
<Kumaru> has anyone else had a problem with the "x server" on startup?
<xero> alright i need some linux networking help. every time i need to use the internet i have to reconfigure my ip and gateway through knetworkconfig. It ssms that no mater what i do the darn hing wont hold its settings. no one in #kubuntu knew how
<graft> porkpie: did you do 'pure-pw mkdb'?
<porkpie> graft:yeah
<Sunnyboi14> brb
<tideline> xero, are you using dhcp?
<genefitz> Sunnyboi14, if you are trying to remove Ubuntu and gowith windows only, it should matter if you make ubuntu crash, you are going to fdisk and format it anyway
<Sunnyboi14> i think im going to die of hunger
<Sunnyboi14> brb
<porkpie> graft:done it couple of times ....you do it when you add a user
<slashzul> how do you know what your running? 32 or 64 bit?
<Kumaru> slashzul, 32 is the most common
<xero> tideline:: no im using static
<graft> porkpie: you set up a real user and a bunch of virtual users?
<porkpie> graft:yep
<graft> porkpie: did you install from the repository or from scratch?
<ben__> I've got these buttons on my laptop above my keyboard. Play, skip, email, that stuff. The on/off button works but none of the others do. They did in XP (though not to my satisfaction). Any way to get them going?
<palintheus> genefitz: sunny said he wants to backup his files before switching back, I asked a couple lines up
<porkpie> graft:from  the repository
<porkpie> graft:I followed this install
<desync> hiho
<Moez> Hello ! I have a Roland CAMM-1 Plotter and i would like to use it under Ubuntu. An idea ?
<ribando> hi, I'm trying to get going with virtualbox, when I try to add the innotek key, I get this error: gpg: can't open `innotek.asc': No such file or directory.can someone help me?
<Kumaru> ben__, you can try amarok for a media player, that is supported. i prefer songbird myself, which doesnt work with my hardware, but its a matter of what you need
<porkpie> graft: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pureftp.htm
<Karmak> how do I make "ps -e" command to show running processes in shorter lists?
<ben__> amarok supports those skip type things?
<markinux> karmak as in ps -e | more
<slashzul> how do you know what your running? 32 or 64 bit on ubuntu?
<porkpie> graft:maybe I should reinstall again
<genefitz> Palintheus, oh, I see, well, the best way I can think of to do that is to enable NTFS r/w and drop the files to NTGS drive and go from there..
<ben__> How about the email and internet buttons?
<Kumaru> ben__, i havent used amarok a whole lot, but it works with foxytunes and my keyboard's buttons
<graft> porkpie: hold on a sec, reading
<tideline> Karmak, ps -e | less
<palintheus> genefitz Sunnyboi14 :  or use a USB drive/stick if avail
<genefitz> oops, ntfs even..
<genefitz> Indeed palintheus, I didn't think about that..
<xero> tideline: any ideas?
<ben__> Kumaru: ok, thanks. I was wondering if there was custom drivers or something. As I say, they didn't do exactly what I wanted them to in XP either...
<kel39ru> euhm, my box.. it dosnt work. when i turn it on, there is no any image on the screen. so, i guess cpu is damaged(als i can see it from backpanels msi diacnostic lights). Im quite shure that ist the cpu that isnt working. But all the fanes in the case, including power supply fan, are working. But, i wasnt sure for 100%, only for like 90% or so. So for 100% surness, i took ram and vga card out to test it on other box. And as i expected they r ok.
<kel39ru>  (its not actually that i wasnt so sure, its someone here near me was asking to test them, while i was saying that im cute sure cpu is damaged, but anyway now does not matter anymore). So, now in the end, the PC isnt switching on at all. So i wonder, (im qute sure theres nothing i connected wrong or some like that). Is there a possibility of damaged cpu to damage motherboard? or is have the cpu become more damaged so the pc dont go on at all? (
<kel39ru> sry for misspells and such a long post). thx.
<tideline> xero, you are setting it network-admin?
<Kumaru> ben__, dont know. amarok isnt really pretty but it will work if youd rather use buttons and stuff. im stuck with clicking on songbird whenever i want to do something, but thats a sacrafice i can live with
<hele> Is there any alternative way of fixing the mbr so i can boot back to windows to use the cd? i cant seem to remember the admin password on winxp
<markinux> please can anyone help with a major wireless problem
<zorze> Slightly off topic: when trying to burn the ubuntu iso onto DVD-RW some discs will work and others will not (even with discs that are from the same package) any ideas as to the cause?
<xero> tideline: kinda, KNetworkManager
<genefitz> I have a dual boot, but I only use windows for media center anymore. everything else is donw in Linux. (MythTV doesn't like my board and Capture card)
<porkpie> graft:I think I no what is wrong .....I created a user with a home dir outside of ftpusers
<bnovc> what command can I run to logout of gnome
<markinux> my wireless is installed, detected and attempts connection but just falls over itself while trying
<xero> tideline: the problem interface it a orinoco hermes I wireless B pcmcia card
<hele> After a clean install of Ubuntu (while having winxp installed earlier) I cannot boot my WinXP through grub. It stucks on "Starting up ..." :/ Any clues? (All partitions on one sata drive)
<tideline> xero, are you using separate locations?
<genefitz> bnovc: out of gnome and into CLI or a different window manager?
<markinux> my wireless worked in dapper but not since
<porkpie> graft:I think I need to syslink that home dir to the dir I want to give ftp access to ....I maybe wrong of course
<tideline> xero, ooh, I am not familiar with the KDE wereless tools
<reallyjoel> Is there a way to run a an already installed Windows in a virtual machine from inside Linux? Like VMWare or Bochs or something, or du they only deal with images?
<xero> tideline: im not shure what you are asking
<bnovc> genefitz: SSH to a box and log out of the local gnome
<kitche> reallyjoel: with vmware but you need to use vmware-converter first
<bnovc> genefitz: export DISPLAY=0.0:0 /usr/bin/gnome-session-saver --kill ... but the display won't ope
<bnovc> *open
<ConstyXIV> reallyjoel: qemu /dev/(windows partition)
<xero> tideline: thanks
<reallyjoel> kitche: to convert the partition to an image, or what do you mean?
<chikita> hello, i installed swiftfox with the sh installer, now i cant uninstall with the sh uninstaller, what can i do?
<tideline> xero, at the top of the network-admin interface there is a place to create locations
<reallyjoel> ConstyXIV: Ah, that sounds perfect, thanks
<genefitz> bnovc, the only way I know to switch out of gnome is to use the log out command, and at the boot change session..
<genefitz> I am not sure of that is exactly what you are looking for though..
<porkpie> graft:just added another user ..get the same problem
<kitche> reallyjoel: I don't know to much about vmware-converter but I know you need to run it to be able to use a partition not made in vmware in vmware
<genefitz> But I am running 3 window managers though..
<porkpie> graft:looks like it cannot see or read the db
<xero> tideline: im using only one location
<adam_> hi, can someone help me with xorg.conf
<reallyjoel> kitche: i want my partition intact though, and I dont want to run an image, so that doesnt sound like its for me..
<genefitz> adam_, what's the issue?
<xero> tideline: same place, works fine with dhcp, but static is problematic
<slashzul> how do you add a PATH environment globally to all users on ubuntu?
<Bllz> hey guys, what's the unix command to start beryl automatically at startup?
<bruenig> not really a unix command
<bnovc> genefitz: how can I figure out what displays are present to use in export DISPLAY=
<Bllz> oh. well what's the command then lol
<xero> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bllz> i thought it was unix for some reason
<Bllz> thanks guys
<qetuR> anyone heard of any foobar port of foobar2000?
<tideline> xero, so it's static with wireless right
<slashzul> how do you add a PATH environment globally to all users on ubuntu?
<xero> tideline:yes
<bruenig> slashzul, /etc/profile
<Bllz> xero, you could just give me the answer... it'll take 2 seconds
<kel39ru> so, i guess nobody can help me on my hardware issue.. ?
<us>  I have a dual boot laptop.I can't connect to the internet with Ubuntu, only with windows.  I downloaded" bluez-gnome-0.13.tar" and tried to move it from windows to ubuntu and tried to extract it to ubuntu. I got a you don't have authority to write or extract to this.  It's a GZIP file and windows can't unzip it.  I'm stuck, can anyone help, please?
<Lappy> where do I put my startup scripts?
<svu> damn, upgrade to gutsy made the system unbootable. It cannot find my root
<MrObvious> us: ls -l (filename) please
<adam_> genefitz, i'm trying to setup my mouse, Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4" - WORKS and Option "Device" "/dev/input/vxrev" - Dont Work!! and i dont know why because vxrev is a symlink to event4
<xero> bllz: i have only had experience with beryl manually
<prone> good evening at all, yes I have searched by google, but i dont understand it very well (DAU).I have problems to install programms (*.tar.gz)programms :(
<us> Mr. Obvious I don't know what you are asking
<genefitz> adam_: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<palintheus> kel39ru: could it be the power supply? you said it wouldn't boot at all right?
<pearlbear> can anyone think of a reason why networking would fail to start up during boot without complaining?
<Bulli> hello, anyone who knows if the new "ports of call" running under wine?
<xero> bllz: ie beryl-manager
<porkpie> guy's how do I purge the files from on install
<graft> porkpie: works for me
<porkpie> graft:let me reinstall
<MrObvious> us: At a terminal type ls -l then add to that the filename of the file in question and post the output here if it's like a line or two.
<graft> porkpie: are oyu using puredb for authentication?
<MrObvious> us: If it's more than one or two liens use pastebin.
<porkpie> graft:I assume so
<genefitz> bnovc: Sorry, I am not entirely sure. Have you tried Ubuntu forums?
<Bllz> xero, thanks!
<graft> porkpie: do you have a /etc/pure-ftpd/auth/50pure file?
<adam_> genefitz, no.. it has nothing to do with that, the mousr works, but i'm trying to get it to work with "evdev" instead of "mouse" module, and the /dev/input/eventX keeps changing every boot
<bnovc> genefitz: haven't but it isn't a big deal just was thinking about it
<ash756> Hello! I have ATI X1600 video card. Ubuntu Feisty. I have just upgraded from Edgy. The problem: I couldn't set resolution higher than 1024x768 (when 1600x1200 is supported). I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", tested that "fglrxinfo" report that it works, added additional modes into xorg.conf, tried using "sudo aticonfig". It all didn't help. What to do?
<porkpie> graft:no
<kel39ru> palintheus: thats why im wondering, i even replaced the power supply, cuz i tough as first that it could be a power supply. But it isnt as far as i trued another one, and this had not changed anything.. :(
<graft> porkpie: do you have /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB?
<porkpie> graft:do I need to add one
<adam_> genefitz, so i added a rule to udev to do a symlink, but xorg.conf wont have it!
<porkpie> graft:yes
<xero> ash756 ati works? how did you install your drivers?
<graft> porkpie: sudo ln -s /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB /etc/pure-ftpd/auth/50pure
<graft> porkpie: then restart your server and see if it works
<ConfidentiaL> how do I make lampp or other apps needing sudo access start when my computer boots up?
<neverblue> anyone a sysadmin, for a staff above 40 ppl ?
<palintheus> kel39ru: looks like you have already eliminated the RAM, GPU, PSU, and all thats left is the CPU and motherboard, which you just have to trial and error since you can't boot up to see what the problem is
<svu> how could I make grub see LVM? Or at least check what it sees?
<bruenig> ConfidentiaL, lamp is not an app
<ash756> xero: I installed ati drivers with sudo apt-get install fglrx. fglrxinfo reports: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<genefitz> Adam, have you checked here? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31813.html
<prone> i dont know how to install some (*.tar.gz) programms. i have linux for2 days. Even I have searched at www. But even it doesent work! Can someone explain me to install such programms plz????
<porkpie> graft:ok testing
<bruenig> !english | prone
<us> MrObvious   Thank you for trying, I can't do that, I have to restart and come back, will you still be here in an hour?
<ubotu> prone: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xero> ash756: any errors on dmsg?
<desync> Are  bugs in dapper still worthy being reported? Looks like something odd with ccache in dapper..
<MrObvious> us: Maybe.
<porkpie> graft:same error
<ConfidentiaL> bruenig: Whatever...
<genefitz> There is a bit on Xorg and evdev with mouse..
<bruenig> the l in lamp stands for linux, so linux boots I assume?
-Flameviper:#ubuntu- I ARE AWESOME
<porkpie> graft: let me reinstall .... how do I clear the config file from the install
<us> MrObvious See you later :}}
<benji_> Hi al, I can play sound in mp3 etc, but I have no sound in youtube
<benji_> how do I fix this?
<ash756> xero: No errors on dmesg. I think.
<MrObvious> us: Cya.
<prone> hm wasnt it engl?
<porkpie> graft: is it --purge
<djdarkman_> hy, does someone know how to foward ports with firestarter?
<brian__> anybody have good experience with cron and crontab?
<graft> porkpie: no, just do apt-get install --reinstall pure-ftpd
<MrObvious> benji_: Is flash 9 installed okay?
<benji_> uh
<benji_> dunno
<benji_> the videos play
<MrObvious> benji_: Hmm.
<genefitz> benji, have you installed the latest versionof flash?
<benji_> dunno will try removing it and reinstalling it
<xero> ash756: i had simmilar problems with my x1600 pro. you may have to recompile your drivers
<genefitz> benji_: which version of Ubuntu are you running, 32 or 64?
<graft> porkpie: you can just delete the db file, rm /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb
<benji_> sudo apt-get remove flash doesnt work
<graft> porkpie: also rm /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.passwd
<ahmadsaifan> I want a 4 desktop cube, I have only 1 desktop
-Flameviper:#ubuntu- Why don't you notice me!?
<graft> porkpie: then just start over
<Flameviper> NOTICE ME!
<benji_> how do i see if flash is installed properly?
<ash756> xero: "may have to recompile"... Did you have to recompile yourself?
<porkpie> OK
<graft> Flameviper: are you looking to get banned?
<kitche> Flameviper: don't notice the whole channel it's annoying
<brian__> anybody have good experience with cron and crontab?
<porkpie> graft:doing now
<Flameviper> no, I want attention
<xero> ya
<graft> Flameviper: go away
* Flameviper is a sad puppy
<xero> ash756: im looking for the proper tool
<graft> !offtopic | Flameviper
<ubotu> Flameviper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ahmadsaifan> Can someone help me have a 4 desktop cube? i have only 1 desktop
<ash756> xero: hey wait. fglrx is a binary driver...
<kel39ru> palintheus: exactly, but what im wondering. u c, im not sure that cpu was damaged in the beginning, but now ist not butting at all. so.. coul a more damaged cpu cause it, or have the motherboard became also damaged?.. im braking my head on this, running alredy some days around with this question.
<chikita> hello, i installed swiftfox with the sh installer, now i cant uninstall with the sh uninstaller, what can i do?
<xero> ash756: there is a tool that will compile the propritary ati driuvers
<bruenig> swiftfox is unsupported
<palintheus> kel39ru: seeing as it won't boot at all, not even POST I'm betting motherboard
<ahmadsaifan> who is here to help>
<ahmadsaifan> who here can help me
<bruenig> it is closed source, likely doesn't do anything
<bruenig> !patience | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Catoptromancy__> What is smallest web browser not based on firefox?
<ash756> xero: I don't. But to me it sounds like nonsense.
<ash756> s/don't/don't know/
<benji_> plz help me
<benji_> i get no sound in any flash videos
<tideline> xero, have you looked at /etc/network/interfaces after you enter the info in your network-admin interface?
<ahmadsaifan> ook, I just need help get a 4 desktop cube i only have 1 desktop
<kel39ru> palintheus: i havent expected damaged cpu to be able to damage motherboard :(
<ConfidentiaL> how do I add commands which will be executed when I boot my computer?
<genefitz> benji, are you using 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<xero> tideline: ok let me dig around there thanks
<benji_> 32bit
<kel39ru> palintheus: and i guess it is.
<benji_> +
<eldkraft> !question ahmadsaifan
<kel39ru> palintheus: cuz i have no idea what else could it be
<ahmadsaifan> I need help getting a 4 desktop cube
<xero> ash756: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<genefitz> benji, try sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree then re-installing flash plugin
<palintheus> kel39ru: you just have to eliminate parts, if you don't have parts to switch out, you may have to shell out money for a part and hope your right
<ahmadsaifan> i only have 1 desktop
<porkpie> graft:this is driving me nuts ...I get the same error
<xero> ash756: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<benji_> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
<theo_> Question: Can I take my hard drive (with ubuntu installed) and but it in a friends computer and boot from it?
<graft> porkpie: you followd that debian install exactly?
<eldkraft> !beryl @ ahmadsaifan
<genefitz> okay benji, give me a second, let me see what I can find for you..
<porkpie> graft:yep
<benji_> thx
<ahmadsaifan> what is beryl?
<ahmadsaifan> is it like compiz???
<graft> porkpie: whats your testuser's name? can you pastebin 'pure-pw show <your test user>'?
<ahmadsaifan> i also wont like burning windows when i exit them
<eldkraft> yeah but more eyecandy
<kitche> !beryl | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ahmadsaifan> how can i download it
<ash756> xero: thanks for the link. I will probably try it soon (it is somewhat scaring...)
<ahmadsaifan> does it have like burning window effects and watery desktop? thats what i want
<xero>  ash756: i needto go... thats all i can help you with for now
<eldkraft> yeah thats it ahmad
<ahmadsaifan> how can i download berly?
<eldkraft> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Happu> you should actually get compiz-fusion
<theo_> find beryl in add/remove applications
<Happu> beryl isn't developed anymore
<kel39ru> palintheus: it could be very easy, if i could just pick a cpu from this box and put it in that box, but.. this box is 462 socket, and the other is 754 ..
<eldkraft> hmm check it out on the ubuntu website
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<porkpie> graft:http://pastebin.ca/656061
<hele> After a clean install of Ubuntu (while having winxp installed earlier) I cannot boot my WinXP through grub. It stucks on "Starting up ..." :/ Any clues? (All partitions on one sata drive)
<bruenig> beryl has finally become deprecated today
<ahmadsaifan> ill be back, looking in add/remove programs
<bruenig> but not until today
<benji_> genefitz, any luck?
<chikita> since nobody wants to ask my question, could anyone check if the megaupload trick still working?
<theo_> why is beryl depreciated?
<genefitz> benji, checking the wikis now..
<ahmadsaifan> i found them in the add/remove, im going to download it now
<qetuR> why isnt there any foobar2000 port to Linux?
<ash756> xero: bye! thanks!
<xero> ash756: ive used it twice... compile the drivers on your machine with it and it works but uninstall your existing drivers first and ste xorg.conf to vesa till you get the drivers working
<chikita> since nobody wants to answer my question, could anyone check if the megaupload trick still working?
<sacater> illustroflamma_: :D
<qetuR> i really miss that app
<hele> Is there any way to reset the mbr (winxp) without using the winxp-cd? I dont know the admin-password.
<kitche> theo_: it's not being worked on anymore and is now part of compiz known as compiz-fusion
<ahmadsaifan> does beryl have watery desktop?
<porkpie> graft:the user where still in the passwd after the reinstall ....  but I added a new user called test2
<genefitz> benji_: try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187207&page=2 It may have your solution
<illustroflamma_> hello
<python_user> bonjour everyone
<sacater> hi brad
<bruenig> !obnoxious | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obnoxious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benji_> thx will try
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<chikita> since nobody wants to answer my question, could anyone check if the megaupload trick still working? pleeeeeeeeeease
<ahmadsaifan> bye
<graft> porkpie: did you delete the old password database?
<porkpie> No
<theo_> kitche: why is it that when I switch back to the normal desktop effects from beryl they no longer work?
<porkpie> I think I will do that now
<graft> porkpie: well, do that and make a new user...
<sacater> illustroflamma_ needs help setting up his wireless network
<porkpie> OK
<python_user> how do you connect to XP from an Ubuntu Dapper Drake machine? I have some files that I need to copy to the Windows machine
<python_user> and have tried to use Terminal Server Client but that hasn't worked
<illustroflamma_> Can someone help me with my wireless connection set-up?
<python_user> ive also tried to install Samba but there was a 404 No Server Found error- something wrong with the link
<palintheus> !ask | illustroflamma_
<ubotu> illustroflamma_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<benji_> it didnt work :(
<porkpie> graft:same error
<slashzul> how do you know what your running? 32 or 64 bit ubuntu linux?
<illustroflamma_> Im having wireless connection problem.
<kitche> slashzul: uname -a should tell you
<porkpie> graft:how do I do a complete clean install
<rory096> what's the problem?
<palintheus> illustroflamma_: can you elaborate?
<mattie> hey all :)
<genefitz> Hey there mattie :-)
<porkpie> graft:driving me insane ....I know it should work ..
<illustroflamma_> It wont let me connect basicily,
<mattie> genefitz: how r u
<illustroflamma_> Ive tried everything,
<graft> porkpie: what did you remove?
<illustroflamma_> But It always said (0%)
<genefitz> mattie: Just ducky, yourself?
<slashzul> doesnt tell you if its 32 or 64 bit -> Linux laptop598 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<porkpie> graft:just the db and passwd
<theo_>  Question: Can I take my hard drive (with ubuntu installed) and but it in a friends computer and boot from it?
<python_user> illustroflamma_; have you tried the Networking tool?
<kitche> slashzul: sure it does it's 32bit
<illustroflamma_> Yep plenty of times :S
<kitche> slashzul: it would have said x86_64 instead of i686
<python_user> and activating wlan0?
<slashzul> cool, but how did you figure thatout kitche?
<graft> porkpie: and you still get the same error? are you connecting from the same machine?
<illustroflamma_> Yep its active
<porkpie> yes
<graft> porkpie: what client are you using?
<DreamThief> does the nvidia-glx-new driver from feisty support SLI ?
<porkpie> graft:transmit
<palintheus> theo_: does it have the same hardware?
<python_user> on my connection, changing the settings from DHCP to static sometimes works
<|doorsman> is winubi a real linux or just a windows shell?
<python_user> have you tried that?
<theo_> palintheus: no
<porkpie> let me try a terminal connection
<illustroflamma_> WHat lke when you put in your own settings?
<python_user> ya
<kitche> !wubi | |doorsman
<ubotu> |doorsman: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bnovc> can i play a wav file without installing anything like mplayer?
<illustroflamma_> No ive tried that
<illustroflamma_> My router is dynaic though and it doesn;t work
<genefitz> slashzul, have you tried cat /etc/issue
<|doorsman> thx kitche
<Paddy_EIRE> bnovc: wav should just work
<palintheus> theo_: you will have display issues at the least, but other than that Im not sure
<Paddy_EIRE> I think
<python_user> are you using any WEP or WPA encryption?
<graft> porkpie: well that shouldn't be the issue... what user does it run as?
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | bnovc
<ubotu> bnovc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slashzul> yep -> Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l
<illustroflamma_> Yep I put it in when It promps me but it just trys connecting all the time
<illustroflamma_> And never gets thorugh
<slashzul> doesnt say 32 or 64
<|doorsman> is it recommended to get an anti-virus on linux ?
<illustroflamma_> I change it to Hex so it works
<porkpie> graft:http://pastebin.ca/656070
<theo_> palintheus: I wanted to take it to a friends house to show him how cool ubuntu is. Would it damage the copy of ubuntu that is on the hdd?
<porkpie> graft:that's interesting
<anAngel> Hello i have this kind of a problem with mysql 5: http://pastebin.ca/656065 Could someone help me pls
<python_user> illustroflamma: I think WPA encryption support in ubuntu is poor
<bnovc> Paddy_EIRE: should just work using what command?
<Paddy_EIRE> |doorsman: not at all, unless your linux comp is in frequent contact with a win machine
<python_user> maybe try to search on how to enable it?
<graft> porkpie: is that new?
<python_user> sorry i cant help further
<visof> how can i update any program?
<illustroflamma_> Okai well thanks anyways
<erUSUL> |doorsman: only if you plan to scan mail or files destined to windows boxes ;)
<illustroflamma_> Just one more thing
<illustroflamma_> Do you think its the WPA ?
<porkpie> graft:first time I tried from a terminal session
<python_user> yes most likely
<python_user> but sometimes it can also be WEP
<illustroflamma_> Okie thanks a lot
<Paddy_EIRE> bnovc: oh on the cli, not sure...why would you want to play music on the cli
<python_user> ok bye
<|doorsman> Paddy_FIRE: I use winubi presently... does I need an anti-virus?
<tesstbot> anyone knows a gui for chaing v4l settings?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<palintheus> theo_: not sure if it would hose the install, but it would throw up all kinds of errors because of the different hardware
<tesstbot> i know there is setv4l but that's just console
<klinnn> Hello, I want to install ati prop drivers for my video card.  do i need to dl the drivers off atis website or are they available through apt?
<bnovc> Paddy_EIRE: *shrug* i'm always on the command line
<palintheus> theo_: you could just take your box
<m_tadeu> where can I find a howto to install ubuntu in a compact flash?
<graft> porkpie: is it running as root? the server?
<kel39ru> palintheus: hey, man :) what is i take the cpu out of the motherboard, and try to switch pc on, how do u think it will behave?
<eldkraft> bnovc: not sure what your question were but mpg123 is good for listening on music in cli
<kel39ru> is=if*
<brian__> anybody have good experience with cron and crontab?
<palintheus> kel39ru: lots of POST beeps
<palintheus> kel39ru: if anything
<theo_> palintheus: its to big for the subway so i think i will bring the cd and try on one of his unused pc
<porkpie> graft:I installed as root
<porkpie> graft:is that the problem
<graft> porkpie: no, that's fine
<genefitz> klinnn: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<graft> porkpie: just wondering why it can't read the db
<palintheus> theo_: ah, I don't have to use a subway, so didn't think of that
<kel39ru> palintheus: i guess, its the way for me to test, i take the cpu out, and if it soesnt beeb beeb beeb, then motherboard is also damaged..
<porkpie> graft:me 2
<genefitz> klinnn: Ubuntu has the restricted drives in repository
<porkpie> graft:what are your perms  -rw------- 1 root root   88 Aug 13 20:19 pureftpd.passwd
<porkpie> -rw------- 1 root root 2154 Aug 13 20:20 pureftpd.pdb
<theo_> palintheus: I think i will install it on his pc, but he has no internet so i cant show him all the cool desktop effects (needs to download driver) thanks for the help
<genefitz> klinnn: an easer way is by going to system, prefrences, desktop effects, and turning them on. it will tell you it needs to install the driver and will auto-install. Reboot, then done
<DeepFrotteuse> Hi! i have a question about character encoding. My ESSID contains a "" but i cannot connect to it. I have the sign  instead of  when i scan it
<graft> porkpie: that's fine... what does cat /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB say?
<koud> is there a good gui to change settings in v4l?, i would like to change colors and brightness for my cam
<syuroff> I have a brand new 6.06LTS server I'm setting up.  All my transfers from the WAN are timing out, - they only move about 5 megs per connection before croaking.
<syuroff> I've changed the MTU, no good.
<porkpie> graft:root@clientzone:/etc/pure-ftpd# cat /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB
<porkpie> /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb
<frojnd> what's the command to shut down or restart the system?
<syuroff> I can move things around the local network perfectly.  Everything else can get from the outside world just fine.
<syuroff> any thoughts what to tweak?
<ahmadsaifan> Does beryl included burning window effects when you exit them
<syuroff> frojnd: sudo shutdown now  and sudo shutdown -r now = reboot
<Karmak> how do set kubuntu to automatically download and install updates without asking?
<brian__> anybody have good experience with cron and crontab?
<porkpie> graft:something strange going on :S
<Haz> brian__: yes
<brian__> could you please help me?
<Haz> sure, if i can :P
<ahmadsaifan> lol, its raining on my desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cjtenny> hmm.  anybody worked with the MCP51 before? (nvidia sound card)
<porkpie> graft:I am running a 64bit OS
<patog> i'm getting "grub error 17" when attempting to start my computer, i can't boot any OS (ubuntu or windows), how can I fix this error?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i have burning window effects when i exit a window?????
<patog> I am using the live CD atm ;\
<brian__> I have a script, when I run via CLI it runs fine. I do need to use sudo in order to run this script as it accesses /dev/lp0.
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, install compiz-fusion.  or beryl but i'm not sure if it's in beryl.
<theo_> Why is it that when i switch from beryl to desktop effects they do not work?
<ahmadsaifan> i have beryl installed now
<iehova> Hi everyone, wondering if anyone can help me... I'm looking for a way to output the contents of a text file to an image. I know lots of people do it with php (like those "your IP is ..." forum signatures that lots of people have, but is there a better/simpler way of doing it on a local machine?
<graft> porkpie: shut down the server, then run pure-ftpd -A -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, check your beryl options.  in animations.
<ahmadsaifan> if i install compix-fusion, will beryl dissappear
<ahmadsaifan> i check in beryl, i dont think it has it
<graft> ahmadsaifan: no, it won't
<brian__> I need this script to run at night when I am not here. When I run it via cron, it run up until the point where sudo is actually is needed, when it accesses /dev/lp0, then nothing.
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, i don't think so.  go to digg and find the guide for compiz-fusion w/ feisty.
<ahmadsaifan> so i have have cimpiz-fusion and beryl?
<graft> ahmadsaifan: yep, you would
<brian__> I have looked at the syslog and it shows that it rran, but no error messages
<vexati0n> I have an HP laptop that came with a WXGA (1280x800) screen, which they recently replaced under warranty.  The replacement screen is WSXGA (1680x1050) native, but the laptop still says its max res is 1280x800.. is there any way around that?
<ahmadsaifan> is compiz-fusion in add/remove programs?
<graft> ahmadsaifan: in gutsy, dunno about feisty
<ahmadsaifan> ill go check
<ahmadsaifan> be right back
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, no.... go to digg.com and search for the guide to install compiz-fusion in feisty.
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, do you have nvidia?
<porkpie> graft:Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use
<ahmadsaifan> not sure
<graft> porkpie: kill the existing server, eh
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, you should find out.
<ahmadsaifan> how can i find out
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, umm.... lspci | grep nvidia
<ahmadsaifan> well i have beryl installed and i have a lot of cool effects now
<cjtenny> anybody know much about getting the nvidia MCP51 sound card to work?
<brian__> ??
<ahmadsaifan> nothing happens cjtenny
<ahmadsaifan> that means i dont have it
<ahmadsaifan> ?
<porkpie> graft:OK ...killed the server and ran the command but it just sits there
<PanicByte> has beryl improved it's ATI card support yet?
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, then i think you have ATI.  either way i'd suggest adding the repository in the guide and installing compiz-fusion.  probably will work anyway.
<brian__> how can I find out what happened?
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, if beryl works, that is.
<ahmadsaifan>  beryl is working right now
<graft> porkpie: that's fine, now try to ftp in, see if it works
<cjtenny> again.... can somebody help me get my nvidia MCP51 sound card towork?
<ahmadsaifan> im looking at a guide right now on digg.com
<ahmadsaifan> it looks good
<ahmadsaifan> ill be back
<ahmadsaifan> just msg me if you wanna say anything
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, k
<porkpie> graft:nope  :(
<graft> porkpie: same problem?
<m4nnn> im trying to remove gaim but it also wants to delete:  gaim nautilus-sendto ubuntu-desktop
<porkpie> graft:yesh
<cjtenny> m4nnn, that's fine.
<graft> porkpie: well, i'm flummoxed.
<Mr_Awesome> is it possible to capture audio output in ubuntu?
<m4nnn> ok
<m4nnn> isnt ubuntu-desktop important?
<cjtenny> m4nnn, no.  it's just a metapackage
<porkpie> graft:me 2
<cjtenny> m4nnn, meaning it just installs other packages but doesn't actually do anything itself.  perfectly ok to remove.
<m4nnn> i see
<ahmadsaifan> for some reason, when i put the volume up and down, the big square the comes up, is blurred and messed it, is that because i have a bad graphics card maybe
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan, or bad driver
<genefitz> cjtenny: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995&page=5
<porkpie> graft:I think I need to test it on my dev server to see if I get the same problem
<ahmadsaifan> i dont know
<Mr_Awesome> arecord -l doesnt give me a complete list of devices
<ahmadsaifan> im not having anything other appearances disturbed
<ahmadsaifan> so im ok
<cjtenny> genefitz, TecnoVM64's post? yeah i was just reading that / just did that.
<cjtenny> genefitz, didn't work.
<ricach> hello
<ahmadsaifan> how can i change it to a little rectangle? instead of the big square?
<genefitz> cjtenny: hmmm, let me search for another solution real quick
<cjtenny> genefitz: thanks.
<ahmadsaifan> cjtenny, can i change it to a little rectangle instead of the big square???
<theo_> how do I get a screen resolution higher than 1024x768?
<brian__> I have a script, when I run via CLI it runs fine. I do need to use sudo in order to run this script as it accesses /dev/lp0. When I try to run the script with cron, it does not complete ( some of the script does complete), but I do not know why it does not complete. I have looked at syslog, but it just states that it ran. I have the output gong to and error file, but it is empty. Any ideas?
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan: umm i don't think so? check beryl's settings manager thing.
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> be right back
<Optimus55> sup people
<derenrich> How bad is automatix? I have it installed...should I uninstall it?
<benji_> argh
<benji_> why am i getting no sound in flash
<porkpie> graft:it's working
<porkpie> graft:but I get this error now ~?
<genefitz> derenrich, automatix is bad news..
<derenrich> genefitz: I installed it a year ago...back before people were saying that
<genefitz> most you find there you can get through the proper chennels..
<ahmadsaifan> do i need a nvidia for compiz fusion???
<porkpie> graft:http://pastebin.ca/656108
<cjtenny> ahmadsaifan: no.
<derenrich> yeah...
<Optimus55> i have a small question
<ahmadsaifan> kk
<brian__>  I have a script, when I run via CLI it runs fine. I do need to use sudo in order to run this script as it accesses /dev/lp0. When I try to run the script with cron, it does not complete ( some of the script does complete), but I do not know why it does not complete. I have looked at syslog, but it just states that it ran. I have the output gong to and error file, but it is empty. Any ideas?
<genefitz> derenrich, it is a 50/50 bud, some have no issues, some have hella issues..
<ahmadsaifan> but it is recommended?
<benji_> why am i getting no sound in flash
<genefitz> kind of a craps shoot
<TBotNik_u> All: Been afk. Downloaded audio driver file: realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6b.tar.bz2.  realteck AC97 not showing in dmesg.  Need to extract and install, but not sure how and where.
<crackerbox> ahmad- any 3d GXL card will do
<Optimus55> once  gusty is released, how hard will it be to upgrade from feisty?
<derenrich> I already have it though, is it risky to uninstall? Will it leave crap that I won't be able to fix?
<jtshaw> should be easy Optimus55
<Optimus55> i already put a lot of time into 7.04 customizing settings etc and dont want to have to start from scratch
<genefitz> derenrich, shouldn't, and it should leave the accessories you installed on..
<derenrich> Optimus55: edgy to feisty had few problems
<jrib> Optimus55: the upgdate-manager will notify you of a new release and ask you if you want to upgrade
<crackerbox> Is there a way to install a USB printer on the system without having the printer physically connected? Im making a ubuntu PC for my grandparents and was going to ship it to them
<derenrich> genefitz:  okay, thanks
<graft> porkpie: err, you DID make the directories in question, right?
<genefitz> half full, you can leave the repos on your computer and apt-get from them if you really need to
<theo_> how do you change the screen resolution with the terminal?
<bigjohnto> are there any good open source burning software for windows?
<cjtenny> genefitz: any more on the MCP51? i searched the forums for a while, it's a fairly common problem... but no consensus on a solution.  however, it was working a few days ago for me.
<porkpie> graft:i assumed it was automatically created
<jrib> bigjohnto: ask ##windows
<crackerbox> Is there a way to install a USB printer on the system without having the printer physically connected? Im making a ubuntu PC for my grandparents and was going to ship it to them
<derenrich> crackerbox: box: I can't answer your question, but have you considered letting yourself ssh in?
<jrib> !burning > bigjohnto (see the private message from ubotu)
<graft> porkpie: nope, gotta make it yourself
<Optimus55> jrib: oh okay thanks
<crackerbox> not an option
<crackerbox> no internet
<derenrich> crackerbox: ah, too bad.
<porkpie> graft:thanks for all you help ..... I owe you a beer
<porkpie> or 2
<Abobo> crackerbox that sounds like a disaster waiting to happe
<crackerbox> believe me, its not
<genefitz> I found two pages with possible solutions in forums, but you may have tried them both... hold on and I will post the links
<kevor> hello, i've just installed mrtg this afternoon, but the values that apear in the charts cannot be correct. Is this somehow fixable?
<cjtenny> GnarlyBob: k
<cjtenny> oops i meant genefitz: k
<cjtenny> lol
* derenrich can't imagine what I'd do with a computer not on the internet...
<crackerbox> they will do word processing and print pictures
<kevor> derenrich: play chess :P
<crackerbox> and soduku
<kevor> pac-man
<ahmadsaifan> compiz-fusion is the same thing as beryl, i dont think i will waste my time to get compiz on here
<ahmadsaifan> ill stickk with beryl
<eriksay1> trying to setup a webcam (orangemicro ibot)  on dapper drake.  system recognizes the device as an orangemicro webcam .... camorama errors with '
<eriksay1> cannot connect to video device
<crackerbox> compiz-fusion i like more... there is not red diamond in the notification area
<Abobo> crackerbox why not use windows
<genefitz> djtenny: Here's what I have found so far, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2013895&postcount=17  and
<jacob__> how do i install tar.bz2 files?
<graft> ahmadsaifan: beryl and compiz merged into compiz-fusion - eventually if you want to upgrade, you'll have to upgrade to compiz-fusion
<crackerbox> abobo, not an option
<graft> god i hate that name...
<Abobo> or macosx whatever
<ahmadsaifan> but i dont have experience to be able to do it
<jrib> jacob__: what are you trying to install?
<hwt> hi
<genefitz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147
<jacob__> jrib a bit torrrent client called azureus
<derenrich> crackerbox: you'd have to know the specs of the printer, i'd imagine
<DrHalan> hey peeps, how can i connect to my wlan router?
<koud> is there a good gui to change webcamsettings in ubuntu?
<hwt> does compiz/beryl work with ati bigscreen now?
<jrib> jacob__: azureus is in ubuntu's universe repository.  You should use your favorite package manager to install it instead of download tar.bz2 files.  Do you know how to do that?
<graft> DrHalan: depends on your router
<cjtenny> genefitz: thanks. i gtg to the gym now, but i'll bbl and let you know how those work.  i've tried variants of each of them but they look promising.
<graft> DrHalan: what's your ip address?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i have like a fish tank in in the middle of my cube???????????/
<genefitz> cjtenny: those are the only things I could find that relateto your audio..
<DrHalan> erm i mean is there a program similiar to the one on Kubuntu?
<genefitz> cjtenny: okay, good luck
<PriceChild> DrHalan, left click the network manager applet next to your clock and see if your router is listed
<Juukamen> Starting CPU frequency scaling daemon: CpuFreq support not available. Check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded or built in the kernel.
<Juukamen> invoke-rc.d: initscript emifreq-applet, action "start" failed.
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, #ubuntu-effects please
<Juukamen> that is one really annoying error
<Juukamen> :P
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to install Domino 0.4? I'm having a problem during ./configure
<jacob__> jrib is it ok if you can teach me to install azureus through the tar.bz2 files? i want to learn how to do it so i can also install other programs
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<Juukamen> what todo, all off the atp-get install's won't work
<ahmadsaifan> but noone every talks there
<jacob__> jrib and if you cant, then tell me the other way
<Juukamen> jacob__: try ktorrent ?
<graft> DrHalan: what program?
<graft> DrHalan: are you trying to configure your router? or jsut to connect to a network?
<koud> jacob__: most programs in tar.gz includes a readme, read it they have good explanations
<jacob__> juukamen no thanks, i like azureus for a reason
<DrHalan> just connect to it
<Juukamen> hehe
<jacob__> koud ok thx
<DrHalan> i think its called "WLAN Assistent" or so
<graft> DrHalan: oh... um. there's some networkmanager thingy
<koud> jacob__: but azureus needs java
<benji_> i will pay $20 if somone can fix my flash problem for me
<graft> DrHalan: that'll still work in ubuntu
<jrib> jacob__: I've never installed azureus without using the repositories.  APT is the superior way, you get free security updates and don't need to bother with dependencies.  To install it with a package manager just make sure you have the Universe Repository enabled (system -> administration -> software sources) and then go to system -> administration -> synaptic, search for azureus and install it
<benji_> i will pay $20 if somone can fix my flash problem for me
<jrib> !software > jacob__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<graft> DrHalan: if you have it installed
<koud> i recomend you to install java from apt
<Juukamen> apt-get is a newbies best friend
<ahmadsaifan> how can i change my homepage????????????????/
<koud> there is better programs to learn how to compile programs yourself
<JeevesMoss> has anyone here used ISPconfig?  for some reason I can't log onto the admin page
<abu_89> benji_: what's wrong with the flash?
<jacob__> jrib ok thx
<benji_> no sound
<koud> ahmadsaifan: you mean the start page in firefox?
<abu_89> is your comp 64 bit or 32?
<benji_> i have no sound on all flash videos, but everything else works fine
<benji_> 32 bit
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<vip3rousmango> Anyone configured Domino 0.4?? I keep getting a Qtconfig error
<DrHalan> i dont i just started ubnutu and have no connection to the net
<ahmadsaifan> koud: yes
<abu_89> hmm... let me consult google.. :D
<benji_> already have dun
<Spangle> why can't ubuntu connect to my unsecure wireless internet connection?
<IceLink> is it possible to record both stereo mix AND micrphone?
<graft> DrHalan: oh... isn't there some network management icon in your system tray?
<abu_89> and nothing worked?
<abu_89> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76743.html
<neverblue> Spangle, did you read any documentation on it?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i change the start page in firefox??????????/
<Spangle> documentation?
<abu_89> benji_: I assume you have feisty fawn?
<koud> ahmadsaifan: start firefox, go to edit then preferences
<benji_> yes
<benji_> 7.04
<Juukamen> There was an error raised by:
<Juukamen>  emifreq-applet
<neverblue> !wireless | Spangle
<ubotu> Spangle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahmadsaifan> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
<Juukamen> grrawr!
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, there is no need for those question marks
<ahmadsaifan> What pricechild?
<Spangle> awesome
<abu_89> benji_: check this pagehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187752&page=2&highlight=sound+flash
<abu_89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187752&page=2&highlight=sound+flash
<benji_> already dun that
<benji_> didnt work
<abu_89> damn...
<abu_89> is the problem only for Firefox?
<DrHalan> graft, ah yeah that symbol
<benji_> yep
<benji_> seems to be
<DrHalan> graft, thanks i use ubuntu for the first time wokrs perfect :DE
<abu_89> so, use Konqueror.. :D
<benji_> well havent tried any other browser
<abu_89> try another and see if it works
<benji_> im about to try opera
<abu_89> kk
<graft> DrHalan: no problem... what's that below your mouth? DE?
<theo_> why is my largest resolution available 1024x768?
<pizzle> hackers!
<ericrost> can someone (since you're outside my subnet) load http://mybabylon.homelinux.org/blog for me to sanity check my firewall setup?
<ericrost> and tell me if it loads properly
<abu_89> theo_: maybe it's a problem with your video card?
<jrib> ericrost: I see a wordpress blog
<benji_> doesnt work in opera abu
<zitner> Can someone tell me why Gaim's window is so large, and I can't get it to go small again?
<abu_89> hmm... then it's a problem with the flash plug-in
<ericrost> coo, its up then, I had an interesting time getting my dnat rules set up right so I can use the proper url
<ericrost> and since there's links galore to manage, that was needed :)
<theo_> abu_89: before i just installed ubuntu 32-bit. when installed ubuntu 64-bit the resolution was higher
<hunteke> anyone know how I can find the statistics of the popularity of different packages in the Ubuntu repositories?
<benji_> im gona format
<benji_> thx anyway
<TBotNik_u> All: Trying to install sound. I have realtek driver downloaded, but do not know how to install, AC97 driver was not showing in dmesg.  Can i get some help?
<abu_89> sorry i couldn't help much
<jrib> hunteke: popcon.ubuntu.com
<ericrost> jrib: i really wanted to use xen, but its just too much of a pita to really make me want to do it vs vmware... i guess i hate free software :)
<hunteke> excellent!  thank you
<abu_89> theo_: is your computer 64 bit?
<zitner> Can someone help me figure out how to resize Gaim, when it's rediculously huge for no reason?
<Takeya|Ikuhara> does ubuntu not like integrated wireless cards or something?
<PriceChild> jrib, never knew about popcon, thanks :)
<theo_> abu_89: yes AMD64
<zitner> My wireless works perfect.
<Takeya|Ikuhara> well
<Takeya|Ikuhara> finally
<zitner> What type of wireless card do you have?
<abu_89> theo_: 32 bit stuff doesn't work well on 64 bit processors... probably the reason for your resolution limit
<Spangle> no clue
<Spangle> all i know is that ubuntu doesn't want to work with it
<Spangle> i'm wired to the back of my wireless router
<duswalk> wired to the back of my wireless router??? hmmm.......
<Spangle> yeah
<theo_> abu_89: so it cant be increased?
<Spangle> my wireless router has some ports for cat5 in the back
<ThrobbingBrain66> abu:89: That's rubbish
<duswalk> so it works wired but not wireless
<Spangle> yeah
<zitner> What's your wireless card?
<borgista> Question: I upgraded to Feisty and now my Creative Labs Audigy LS has no sound, any ideas?
<Spangle> any way to check my integrated card?
<Spangle> i don't know my wireless card
<erUSUL> !wifi
<Spangle> how do i check?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duswalk> do you have security enabled on your router?
<Spangle> no
<Spangle> unsecured
<hunteke> Spangle: try a shell, and type 'lspci'
<duswalk> can you see the SSID?
<Spangle> ssid?
<duswalk> does it see the access point?
<Spangle> no
<Spangle> ubuntu has no clue that i have a wireless network
<duswalk> does ubuntu know that you have a wireless card?
<Spangle> i don't even know if ubuntu knows that i have an integrated card
<furenku> does anybody know how to send messages that have the recipient's name in yellow?
<abu_89> for irc? /msg username yourmessage
<furenku> like the ones you get when somebody answers a question
<ThrobbingBrain66> theo_:have you fixed your resolution problem yet?
<kitche> furenku: just say their nickname and it highlights on their end the color depends on their clinet
<JeevesMoss> anyone?  help on ISPConfig?
<duswalk> if you type ifconfig from a terminal how many cards return a value?
<furenku> kitche: like this?
<kitche> furenku: yes xchat is red usually and default irssi highlight is yellow
<theo_> ThrobbingBrain66: no, i understand that it will be dificult since i am running 32-bit on AMD64
<Spangle> return value?
<Spangle> i get this eth0 and an lo
<furenku> kitche: thanx
<DaniDiamond> i'm installing ubuntu server on a machine that doesn't have a network connection... is there any way to stop the installer from trying to resolve the repository URLs so it doesn't hang for 45 minutes?
<zitner> SPANGLE, type in eth1 for wireless to work.
<duswalk> so it more than likely does not see the card
<ThrobbingBrain66> theo_: I really don't think it has anything to do with your procesor.
<Spangle> type eth1 where?
<porkpie> graft:are you still here
<zitner> Spangle: I had the same issue when I first used my wireless on my laptop.
<duswalk> if the card was there then you would see it there
<palintheus> DaniDiamond: comment out the entries in your sources.list
<borgista> Is there a specific room for sound issues?
<porkpie> graft:how do I give an ftpuser access to write to a dir
<bruenig> borgista, no
<DaniDiamond> palintheus: how do i do that when i'm installing from the server cd?
<ThrobbingBrain66> theo_: what kind of graphics card do you have and have you tried to reconfigure your xserver-xorg?
<Spangle> so how do i get it to recognize my card?
<borgista> bruenig: Any experience with sound cards?
<zitner> Spangle: Click on your connection icon in the system tray.  then go to manual configuration.
<duswalk> spangle, I am new to this ubuntu thing so I am trying to compare it to what it would do on a windows machine. It might be the wrong approach
<bruenig> borgista, I have had favorable experiences with sound cards
<Spangle> ok
<|doorsman> i've a celeron 500 with 256 megs RAM and i've install xubuntu on it via winubi... is there a way to make run faster ?
<borgista> bruenig: ah, o.k. I'm having trouble after an upgrade to Feisty.
<Spangle> i'm in the manual configuration
<shadhoe_> I have an x-fi, no support for it =(
<Spangle> now what?
<palintheus> DaniDiamond: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zitner> You want it to notice your wireless card, so you have to configure it.
<shadhoe_> so Im back to onboard sound
<shadhoe_> and its all hissy and scratchy
<shadhoe_> geh
<zitner> Spangle:  Do you have a password on your router?
<Spangle> no
<zitner> Ok, that makes it easier, give me one sec.
<Spangle> ok
<DaniDiamond> palintheus: i get that part, but is there a way for me to do that while the installer is running?
<zitner> PM me, so I don't have to keep up with this chat, lol.
<threethirty> shadhoe: the last i checked there is no support for the x-fi, you could try complaining to creative, but I dont that will do much good
<palintheus> DaniDiamond: ah, sorry I have never used the server cd, sorry I misunderstood you
<Ecalix> anybody use hamachi on their buntu box?
<shadhoe_> yeah, not x-fi support
<shadhoe_> which makes me sad
<shadhoe_> and the onboard is REALLLLLY hissy and scratchy
<shadhoe_> know of any fixed to help that?
<zitner> Spangle: PM me, so I don't have to keep up with this chat.
<zitner> lol
<shadhoe_> *fixes
<DaniDiamond> palintheus: no problem. do you suppose if i switch to a different terminal while the installer is running, that i might be able to run nano?
<|doorsman> i've a celeron 500 with 256 megs RAM and i've install xubuntu on it via winubi... is there a way to make run faster ?
<Spangle> zitner, how?
<zitner> Double click on my name and say something.
<Spangle> like what?
<Spangle> uhh
<zitner> Anything, lol.
<Spangle> i double-clicked
<Spangle> still nothing
<palintheus> DaniDiamond: I am not sure, depends on how far the install is as to what you can do, I guess it wouldnt hurt to try
<blindet> i am in need of urgent help
<cellofellow> !ask | blindet
<blindet> i was doing something with xorg.conf
<DaniDiamond> palintheus: thanks, i'll try it
<kitche> !register | Spangle you must be reigstered and identified to pm on freenode
<ubotu> blindet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Spangle you must be reigstered and identified to pm on freenode: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Sverre^> Hi
<kanedaddy> sup?
<blindet> and i mistyped, or something, now i cant boot my ubuntu.
<Spangle> ok
<Spangle> that link, no help
<zitner> Ok, nevermind, lol.  You should have a sign for wired and wireless, regardless of your card not working, yes?
<blindet> right now im using my livecd
<Spangle> yeah
<demonspork> !pm | zitner
<ubotu> zitner: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<blindet> i have a back up of the original xorg.conf but i cant rename from this live cd
<Ecalix> Spangle right click his name in the user list and click "open dialog window"
<blindet> becouse im not logged in as root
<shadhoe_> so, any ideas on how to make my onboard sound not suck?
<blindet> any ideas
<Spangle> ok
<Spangle> i did that open dialog window thing
<zitner> Spangle: you'll see both, click on your wireless one, it should bring up a list of local connections.
<zitner> Spangle: If it's not set to etho1, your wireless won't work.
<Ecalix> Spangle, so now you should have a new window that you will just be chatting with that person
<Spangle> uhhh
<zitner> No, I'm still here for Spangle.
<Spangle> how do i set it to etho1?
<kanedaddy> investigating
<|doorsman> i've a celeron 500 with 256 megs RAM and i've install xubuntu on it via winubi... is there a way to make run faster ?
<Ecalix> so, anybody use hamachi with ubuntu? or any other suggestions for something like it other than SSH tunneling?
<zitner> Spangle: Click on create new wireless connection.
<zitner> We'll do it manually so you can remember later on if you have any wireless issues.
<Spangle> i don't see that function....
<DaniDiamond> Ecalix: is there a reason you don't want to use ssh tunneling? it works quite well :)
<cellofellow> hamachi uses SSH tunneling anyway.
<zitner> You don't see it when you click on the icon?
<zitner> Spangle: Hmmmm
<silva> a
<theo_> why does desktop effects not work when i quit beryl?
<zitner> Spangle: Give me a sec.
<silva> jauihahauhauhauha
<Ecalix> yeah, i use ssh tunneling all the time. but basically i need to have somebody connect to my box to pull some large files off. was hoping to use hamachi to use for file sharing. i can connect linux to windows share, but not windows box to linux share (yes its smb share)
<zitner> Spangle: I'm going to try something.
<eyethr33> whats the best  way to unistall ubuntu....im dualbooting  windows and unbuntu....
<Spangle> zitner, ok
<blindet> eyethr33, just format the partition that your ubuntu has?
<cellofellow> eyethr33: you need to reset the Windows bootloader, and then remove the Ubuntu partition. Gone.
<Spangle> but i don't have that create new wireless connection thing
<zitner> Spangle: uh, right click on your connection icon, is wireless enabled?
<eyethr33> ok
<PriceChild> eyethr33, use the ubuntu live cd, system > admin > disk partitioner, delete yoru ubuntu partition, enlarge your windows one, then ask in ##windows how to restore your windows mbr
<|doorsman> i've a celeron 500 with 256 megs RAM and i've install xubuntu on it via winubi... is there a way to make run faster ?
<eyethr33> how do i reset the windows bootloader
<PriceChild> eyethr33, ask that in ##windows
<|doorsman> anybody have an idea?
<eyethr33> ok
<bruenig> |doorsman, use a lighter distro
<|doorsman> bruenig : like what ?
<PriceChild> |doorsman, try the enlightenment desktop manager... or fluxbox or something like that
<eyethr33> thank  you
<Spangle> no
<bruenig> |doorsman, zenwalk, dsl, etc.
<psusi> PriceChild: enlightenment would be a horribly SLOW desktop
<zitner> Spangle, enable wireless so you can get the menu, then we'll go from there.
<blindet> hey. i was modding my xorg.conf, and made a mistake.
<Spangle> all i have is enable networking and connection information
<|doorsman> ok it's because i'm new here...
<PriceChild> psusi, I run it on an 800 with 128mb ram and its faster than full xubuntu
<psusi> and iirc, xubuntu uses fluxbox
<blindet> Now my ubuntu wont start.
<blindet> Of course i was prepared for this and made a backup, xorg1.conf
<blindet> right now im using live cd so i could go and use my backupfile.
<PriceChild> psusi, xubuntu is xfce4
<kitche> psusi: xubuntu uses xfce
<blindet> But i cant do that becouse im not logged in as root.
<blindet> Any ideas?
<kitche> but has fluxbox installed
<Ecalix> DaniDiamond, did you happen to see my response mate?
<PriceChild> !sudo | blindet
<ubotu> blindet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<|doorsman> ok and is there any windows installer in them ? (like winubi)
<psusi> you MUST be doing something wrong then because enlightenment is all graphics intensive eye candy
<psusi> blindet: can't do what because you aren't logged in as root?
<cellofellow> |doorsman: why not just install? And you can use Winubi or whatever it is with other systems I think. (A straight install of Xubuntu should scream on that hardware, actually.)
<kitche> psusi: yes but it runs faster then most other window managers
<genefitz> I am not quite sure I trust wubi. Seems all too unstable. I have seen many issues come up with wubi installs.
<blindet> sh, forget about that.
<Spangle> ok
<zitner> Spangle: left click on the icon again, then click on manual configuration.  In the list, do you see wireless at all?
<genefitz> Not to sound mean, but dual boot seems easier and much more stable.
<bruenig> Spangle, what card
<Spangle> bruenig, no clue
<blindet> now i just need someone to tell me a command how to rename a file
<blindet> is it just rename?
<Spangle> zitner, i see wireless
<bruenig> blindet, mv file newname
<cellofellow> |doorsman: Zenwalk claims to be faster than Xubuntu, cause of the Slackware base.
<PriceChild> blindet, mv originalname newname
<blindet> thanks
<zitner> Spangle: Is it checked?
<Spangle> no, it has a "-"
<brigante> hi.....:-)
<Sunnyboi14> PLEASE HELP!!!!!
* psusi shows Sunnyboi14 the straight jacket... there... all better...
<Spangle> lol
<Sunnyboi14> Comeon
<psusi> here, have some xanex
<Sunnyboi14> i need help with this
<poningru> !ask | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Spangle> zoloft does not prevent cannibalism
<Sunnyboi14> i did
<Sunnyboi14> argh
<zitner> Spangle: Ok, so it does know it's there, it's just not using it yet.  Give a minute, I'm trying to back track when I had to do this.
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: well I wasnt here
<Spangle> ok
<poningru> whats the trouble?
<Sunnyboi14> read the last post
<poningru> argh
<brigante> there is someone that with grub of ubuntu ago the boot of backtrack2?
<psusi> Sunnyboi14: all you said was "PLEASE HELP!@#?"
<blindet> yes, now its time to see that was my xorg.conf only reason why ubuntu didnt boot...
<zitner> Spangle: Close that window, click back on the icon, is there a small list, and if so, is your router listed.  It should be there now.
<blindet> thanks for the help
<Sunnyboi14> Psusi, be quiet please
<Spangle> no router listed
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: this is what I last read [17:39:11]  <Sunnyboi14> argh
<poningru> and please do not be rude to other people
<Sunnyboi14> do you want me to say it again
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<Sunnyboi14> did you get that?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: I'd rather not scroll through 1000s of lines to help you, state your question
<IdleOne> Sunnyboi14: please repeat your question and try to keep it in one line
<Sunnyboi14> i cant
<poningru> I did not
<zzaza> Anyone runing ubuntu on a mac am trying to install skype on my ibook g3 but i have failed
<psusi> that would be why we asked you to ask your question instead of being hysterial
<`Matir> Sunnyboi14, why can't you ask a question?
<Sunnyboi14> i did!
<Spangle> :|
<IdleOne> Sunnyboi14: ask your question now please
<psusi> no, you didn't
<bruenig> !attitude | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sunnyboi14> didnt you get that?
<IdleOne> psusi: nm what was past
<Spangle> is there some type of remote help thing someone can use with me?
<psusi> no
<sayers> Hi there are these other partitions on my desktop. I dont want to see them. How do I have them not show?
<zitner> Spangle:  Hmmmm, I'm sorry, mine was working by now.  There's thing on your's that showed up on mine.  I'm going to keep checking more stuff.  If I can get it, I will tell you right away.  Sorry though.
<Sunnyboi14> i pasted what i wrote a while ago onto here
<Spangle> crap
<bruenig> Spangle, you really need to know your card
<Sunnyboi14> should i use that website
<psusi> well you didn't send anything
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: do you have a leading / in front of it?
<Spangle> bruenig, i don't know my card. how do i check?
<zitner> Yea, that helps too, but Ubuntu should auto recognize it.  It did mine.
<Sunnyboi14> can you paste things onto here?
<robtaylor> so can anyone tell me why gutsy needs so much space in /boot?
<bruenig> Spangle, manual? receipts?
<IdleOne> Sunnyboi14: listen to me . please state your question again
<brigante> hi to all....please , there is someone that with grub of ubuntu ago the boot of backtrack2?
<bruenig> !gutsy | robtaylor
<ubotu> robtaylor: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<psusi> generally yes, most irc clients understand the clipboard or whatever it is called on your os
<Sunnyboi14> i am trying
<Spangle> i got this laptop for christmas
<astro76> !pastebin | Sunnyboi14 paste it here
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14 paste it here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spangle> i don't know
<Sunnyboi14> i dont think anyone except for me can see it
<Sunnyboi14> tell me if you see this...
<zzaza> Anyone running ubuntu on a mac need to fix my keyborad keys
<Sunnyboi14> get it?
<bruenig> Spangle, there is very little you can do if your card isn't working and you don't know what card it is
<psusi> Sunnyboi14: if the line you are trying to send starts with a /, that is a command, not text
<`Matir> Sunnyboi14, nope... nothing between "tell me..." and "get it"
<psusi> Sunnyboi14: so we don't see it
<Spangle> great
<blindet> yes, i got it working.
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<blindet> then i got one more question
<Sunnyboi14> what is that website that i can paste things onto?
<blindet> about ati drivers and video flicking
<blindet> or something, i read from net that there is no fix
<palintheus> !paste | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<psusi> Sunnyboi14: if it is one line but starts with a /, prefix it with a . or something
<blindet> is this true?
<bruenig> !enter | blindet
<ubotu> blindet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blindet> okay.
<Sunnyboi14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33622/
<zitner> Ok, I know this is something small, but it's annoying.  Does anyone know why my Gaim would start blown up and why I can't strink it to normal size?
<Chepra> hello
<joe_giampaoli> Hi all, how can I change read permissions on an NTFS drive so all users have read access to it? I am installing a virtual server, and I mounted that drive as a network drive, but the apache server on the virtual machine has no read acces to that drive
<blindet> my videos have very low fps, i googled that its from ati drivers, and there is no help for that, is that true?
<Chepra> may you give me a link how to install compiz-fusion0.5.2?
<robtaylor> bruenig: thanks
<zitner> Anyone?
<bruenig> !patience | zitner
<ubotu> zitner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sunnyboi14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33622
<psusi> joe_giampaoli: add umask=777 to the mount option list
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: yeah dude what windows do you have?
<bruenig> Chepra, it was released few hours ago? Doubt one exists yet, feel free to make one though
<zitner> I know, I'm not trying to come off teh wrong way, it's cool, lol.
<Chepra> bruenig: mhm
<pfarrell> hi -- I'm writing a panel applet and I'd like to be able to have it notify me of certain things. I'd like to use the same kind of notifications that update-notifier does; can anyone give me some pointers on how I can do that in python?
<bruenig> psusi, umask=777 gives everything 000 permissions
<Sunnyboi14> i have windows xp home edition SP2
<psusi> bruenig: err, I got it inverted then... I tend to do that... umask=000
<joe_giampaoli> psusi: ok, fstab is 007 change that to 777? that will still be readable only right, I don't want it to be mounted writeable....
<zitner> I'm volunteering too, I know the guidelines, I was just seeing if anyone saw my question.  I understand, and it's ok Uboto.
<bruenig> psusi, you just want it readable not necessarily writable correct?
<psusi> joe_giampaoli: unless you are using ntfs-3g, you can not write to the volume
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: ok go to start
<FreeKnop> what is the difference between regular and ubuntu ultimate?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: right click on my computer
<poningru> and click on manage
<joe_giampaoli> ok, I guess thats fine then, Thanks a lot :) good Day....
<bruenig> FreeKnop, regular ubuntu is not as retarded
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: now go to disk management
<poningru> make sure you have the usb disk connected already before you do this
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<Chepra> bruenig: well, are you using compiz-fusion?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: now on disk management find the drive letter of your drive
<Sunnyboi14> ummmmm
<Sunnyboi14> when i installed ubuntu on it
<Sunnyboi14> it broke it apart into different pieces
<bruenig> Chepra, no
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: I know
<Sunnyboi14> well
<Chepra> bruenig: ok
<poningru> you should see those part through windows iirc
<bruenig> Chepra, if you need it, just compile it
<poningru> I think
<Sunnyboi14> i dont know which one it is
<poningru> what?
<Chepra> bruenig: why? I have a paketmanager
<Sunnyboi14> nvm
<Sunnyboi14> i found it
<Sunnyboi14> what do i do now
<bruenig> Chepra, well that just means you have to wait until someone else gets around to compiling it, so just wait quietly
<Sunnyboi14> poningru?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: do you see the one that is not accessible from windows
<poningru> as in the different portions?
<Sunnyboi14> huh?
<Sunnyboi14> i see 3 different portions
<poningru> the non 25gig part of the drive
<Sunnyboi14> actually its 46
<OrgulloKmoore> omg wow wine is fantastic
<Sunnyboi14> oh well
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<OrgulloKmoore> it's like having windows...on linux
<OrgulloKmoore> but it only works for the simplest programs I think
<bruenig> OrgulloKmoore, tap the breaks a bit
<Sunnyboi14> i see one that says 46.1 gb
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: sigh
<Sunnyboi14> another one that says 183.8 gb
<poningru> I thought you said it was 25gig?
<OrgulloKmoore> bruenig> Excuse me?
<poningru> how many drive do you have?
<poningru> total
<Sunnyboi14> 1
<poningru> like internal
<genefitz> OrguloKmoore, yes and no, Wine can be unstable, so be careful.
<Sunnyboi14> AAAH
<Sunnyboi14> nvm
<poningru> I thought you said it was a usb drive?
<poningru> ...
<bruenig> wine is not unstable, it just doesn't support a lot
<Sunnyboi14> it doesnt really matter
<Sunnyboi14> just how do i get it back to normal?
<poningru> it does matter
<Sunnyboi14> the only portition that shows up in windows is the 46 gb one
<genefitz> bruenig, correction noted, You just have to check what will and will not run with it..
<poningru> because if you format your hard drive
<poningru> then you are screwed
<Sunnyboi14> yeah
<Sunnyboi14> y
<poningru> so it matters very much
<OrgulloKmoore> genefitz> I know, but I bought an RCA digital voice recorder, I was afraid it wouldn't run on linux, I searched and searched and found out it uses a proprietary .voc format, and then I was like "crap...I'll just return it." But I figured I would try to run the software it comes with on wine..and it worked!
<OrgulloKmoore> >(
<OrgulloKmoore> :)**
<poningru> figure out which portions have ubuntu on it
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<poningru> and then right click and format it
<genefitz> OrgulloKmoore: great, I am happy for you :-)
<guerilla> hello
<guerilla> any1 here
<Sunnyboi14> the option is not there
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks :-p
<genefitz> guerilla: lots of people here :-)
<guerilla> cool
<guerilla> wats new
<bigjohnto> does ubuntu 7.0.4 resolve issues with APIC and etc...
<Sunnyboi14> it says it is active
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: then thats not the one ubuntu on it
<Sunnyboi14> then what is?
<poningru> you need to find the portion that has ubuntu on it
<poningru> how would I know I am not looking at it
<genefitz> guerilla: nota lotta, just the regular things :-)
<poningru> can you put up a screenshot of the thing?
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<Sunnyboi14> hold on a moment
<guerilla> life sucks right now
<genefitz> guerilla: sorry to hear that..
<guerilla> where u from
<genefitz> Seattle
<guerilla> new york
<guerilla> wat is like there
<genefitz> Sunny
<guerilla> too hot here
<Sunnyboi14> im loading it
<Sunnyboi14> hold on a moment
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: holding on ;)
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<Sunnyboi14> its comin
<ahmadsaifan> how can i have something special like a fish tank in the middle of my CUBE??????
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: its ok dude not gonna go away ;)
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> got it
#ubuntu 2007-08-14
<ahmadsaifan> i have beryl installed
<ahmadsaifan> can i have like a fish tank in the middle of my desktop cube?
<Sunnyboi14> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33624
<ratpoison> hello. I need help installing the emu-1212m sound card on Feisty x86_64. For that I need to install alsa 1.0.14, with module emu10k1-fpga
<ratpoison> hello. I need help installing the emu-1212m sound card on Feisty x86_64. For that I need to install alsa 1.0.14, with module emu10k1-fpga. Can anyone please help?
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<ratpoison> hello. I need help installing the emu-1212m sound card on Feisty x86_64. For that I need to install alsa 1.0.14, with module emu10k1-fpga. Can anyone please help?
<d4rkmonkey> what can I use to open .rars?
<fiction> Hey guys. I have a harddrive that isn't getting mounted automatically on startup. any thoughts?
<sayers> Hello. I installed my Ati Graphics card and now sound doesn't work. WHy?
<palintheus> !rar d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar d4rkmonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !rar | d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> !rar
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<georgy28> d4rkmonkey : unrar
<ahmadsaifan> Who here can help me with beryl?
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: hmm I see that
<d4rkmonkey> thankyou
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: it seems that windows is too dumb for this
<Sunnyboi14> lol
<poningru> do you have your ubuntu cd?
<Sunnyboi14> yup
<poningru> we need to use gparted
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<fiction> I have 3 hard drives. how do i view which one is sda, and sdb, and sdc, etc?
<poningru> can you boot into that?
<Sunnyboi14> i have it installed
<astro76> ahmadsaifan, try #ubuntu-effects
<Sunnyboi14> and yes
<Sunnyboi14> i can
<Sunnyboi14> hold on a moment
<poningru> no dont boot into the installed one
<ahmadsaifan> astro76, ive been there, no one talks there!
<poningru> just the live cd
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, well then be patient
<ahmadsaifan> :(
<furenku> is it possible to use MAX/MSP on ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> But ca?n anyone help me here
<Sunnyboi14> dang
<Sunnyboi14> got to restart comp
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<sayers> My sound just stoped working on Ubuntu after using the ATI driver .
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan: you have asked the same question several times, you may use ubuntuforums.org and wait for an answer or be more patient
<astro76> ahmadsaifan, I have yet to see a single beryl or compiz question answered in here, best luck waiting in #ubuntu-effects or try the forum
<fiction> I have 3 hard drives. how do i view which one is sda, and sdb, and sdc, etc?
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> im starting up
<ratpoison> ahmadsaifan there is a great post at the forum, it helped me install compiz
<fiction> ahmadsaifan: what is the question?
<jza> !nl
<Sunnyboi14> load screen
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: k
<ratpoison> i don't remember his nick, but his avatar was the thundercats logo
<ahmadsaifan> How can i have like a fish tank in the middle of my desktop cube??/
<ahmadsaifan> or anything else cool
<Sunnyboi14> if i want to talk to someone specificly, do i have to type their name every time?
<astro76> fiction, one way is df -h, will show what's mounted where
<Mr-Snick> astro76: i've been helped 2 times in here, so that isnt true
<Sunnyboi14> just wondering
<fiction> ahmadsaifan: don'
<Mr-Snick> o . O
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, are you using compiz or beryl?
<fiction> ahmadsaifan: don't know
<astro76> Mr-Snick, lol ok ;)
<ahmadsaifan> beryl
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> i got ubuntu up and running
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, ok, i'd suggest using compiz actually
<Sunnyboi14> hold on a sec
<ahmadsaifan> Compiz is the same thing
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, one sec and i'll find you a really good walkthrough on it
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, beryl/compiz in #ubuntu-effects
<Sunnyboi14> k
<ahmadsaifan> and i dont knwow how to get it
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: let me know when you have gparted up and running
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<ratpoison> hello. I need help installing the emu-1212m sound card on Feisty x86_64. For that I need to install alsa 1.0.14, with module emu10k1-fpga. Can anyone please help?
<fiction> Howcome one my hard drivers isn't being mounted on startup? i checked fstab
<Sunnyboi14> got it.
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, i do a lot with compiz... so one sec and i'll send ya the link mate ;)
<ahmadsaifan> people are telling me i need compiz-fusion
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, yes
<peeps_work> I cannot get suspend to work correctly on my laptop.  I have a Dell Precision M60, with Nvidia GeForce FX Go700
<ahmadsaifan> is compiz-fusion using compiz and beryl?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: now find the drive that is your usb drive
<peeps_work> does anyone know what I can do
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, Ecalix #ubuntu-effects please
<Sunnyboi14> ummmmmm
<Sunnyboi14> i dont know which one
<ahmadsaifan> Pricechild, i;ve been there
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<bigjohnto> what are some good live CD's
<Sunnyboi14> its kinda confusing
<ratpoison> ahmadsaifan: beryl was a fork project of beryl. they are joining again
<zonkiest> Hi, can anyone tell me what is the default file system when doing a default install of 6.06 LTS Server edition?
<ahmadsaifan> i've been redirected a lot
<bigjohnto> posix/mosix style, not installable, just usable
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: you can pick and choose from the little arrow thing on the top
<ahmadsaifan> ok ratpoison
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> got it
<Ecalix> PriceChild, its ok... im providing him a link to something that works in ubuntu... there should be no issues
<ratpoison> beryl was a fork project of compiz *
<Sunnyboi14> there are little locked thingys next to the names though
<ratpoison> correction to previous :)
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: you booted into the live cd?
<Sunnyboi14> ummmmmmmmmm
<PriceChild> Ecalix, I would appreciate it if you moved the discussion to #ubuntu-effects please.
<Sunnyboi14> what do you mean
<fiction> Either that or talk in PM
<Sunnyboi14> i shouldnt use the HD to boot up
<Sunnyboi14> ?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: no dude
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> got it
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<poningru> use the live cd
<poningru> right
<Sunnyboi14> im not very good with linux
<poningru> its cool
<Ecalix> I dont see any issues with providing somebody a link to help them regardless of the channel topic
<matthew_b> i need a short hint - can't find any utility that dumps socket communication
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> loading
<Ecalix> ahmadsaifan, here ya go mate, check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<ahmadsaifan> thanks ecalix, ill check it out
<Sunnyboi14> argh
<mindsideout> I am unable to click "ok" to a screen inside of terminal - I can only scroll up and down with my wheel mouse
<ahmadsaifan> be right back
<Sunnyboi14> still loading
<astronouth7303> wine now crashes with a backtrace including glx
<Sunnyboi14> almost done
<astro76> mindsideout, try tab to select the ok, and space or enter to click it
<astronouth7303> for basic apps (like the wine config)
<Sunnyboi14> k
<zonkiest> Hi, can anyone tell me what is the default file system when doing a default install of 6.06 LTS Server edition?
<IdleOne> mindsideout: hit tab to select the OK then hit enter
<mindsideout> Thanks - I feel so stupid - I messed with it for a long time
<astro76> zonkiest, ext3
<mindsideout> duh!!
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> loaded
<MrObvious> zonkiest: ext3
<zonkiest> thanks astro76
<Sunnyboi14> hold on a sec while i start gparted
<bernier> How can I safely switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<astro76> bernier, install ubuntu-desktop package
<Sunnyboi14> gparted is running
<Sunnyboi14> this time it does not give me an option to vie the other drive
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<Sunnyboi14> lol
<bernier> astro76 ty
<Sunnyboi14> i turned off the drive
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: you may have to restart gparted
<matthew_b> need an utility that dumps socket communication... could anybody recommend a program or at least give me a hint - where to look for it
<Sunnyboi14> i clicked refresh
<Sunnyboi14> found it
<Sunnyboi14> now only 2 of the thingys are locked
<Sunnyboi14> the 2 important ones
<Sunnyboi14> great
<Lars_G> I wonder
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: right click and unmount
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<PriceChild> !enter | Sunnyboi14
<Lars_G> since python-cairo comes with files for python2.5 and 2.4 inside, how come when using 2.5 I get: ImportError: No module named cairo when used with 2.5 ONLY ?
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sunnyboi14> both of then?
<Sunnyboi14> unmount both partitions?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: you want to get rid of both right?
<Sunnyboi14> i think so
<poningru> right then yes
<Sunnyboi14> but when i do this
<poningru> hmm?
<Sunnyboi14> will i be able to backup my files on this hard drive
<Sunnyboi14> so when i go back to windows, i can put all my files back on
<Sunnyboi14> ?
<jrib> Lars_G: pastebin the result of: python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: yes
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> im unmounting the other one
<Sunnyboi14> 1
<palintheus> !enter | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sunnyboi14> 2
<Sunnyboi14> 3
<kristoffer> Good evening =)
<Sunnyboi14> AAH!
<Sunnyboi14> now the other one is locked
<Lars_G> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/MO3ErN30.html
<Sunnyboi14> one at a time?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: err sure do the one that is closest to the one you want to keep first
<Sunnyboi14> huh
<jrib> Lars_G: python -c 'import cairo'    throws an error?
<KalleDK> Hey what is the key combo that makes the running app go in "deamon" mode so I can use the terminal while its running (server)
<Lars_G> jrib: correct (throws import error)
<jrib> Lars_G: what does 'dpkg -L cairo' return?
<poningru> KalleDK: put an & at teh end of the command
<jrib> Lars_G: oops, what does 'dpkg -L python-cairo' return?
<Sunnyboi14> when i unmounted the second one, the one i unmounted unlocked, but the one i just unmounted before locked again. Should i just do one at a time?
<poningru> if its already running press ctrl+z for
<Lars_G> jrib: I'm trying to decypher /etc/python2.5/site.py
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: yes
<KalleDK> poningru Thx
<TheArthur> hello, im writing a script that needs to do stuff everytime a package is upgraded or added to the pools
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> should i do the big one or the little one first?
<astro76> KalleDK, ctrl+z to suspend, jobs to list jobs, bg %jobnumber to run in bakcground
<miles> Can Kopete display MSN+ formatted nicknames on the MSN protocol? (no trolling this time please)
<TheArthur> anyone have advice on how to efficiently poll for new versions of ANY package
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: the one closest to the one you want to keep
<Sunnyboi14> what do you mean
<Sunnyboi14> the one with more Gb?
<zonkiest> If i want to download a live cd, do i just grab the desktop edition?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: yes
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<bruenig> TheArthur, of any package you have installed?
<astro76> zonkiest, yes
<PriceChild> TheArthur, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: ooh dont delete the last one
<Lars_G> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/8hPWOT91.html
<poningru> the 2gig one
<zonkiest> thanks
<TheArthur> i have a list of packages in a file that are not installed
<poningru> that is your backup software stuff
<Sunnyboi14> what?
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<TheArthur> source packages
<Sunnyboi14> i wont
<TheArthur> i need to keep them up to date
<Sunnyboi14> i mean the 46 or the 183
<Sunnyboi14> im doing the 183 one first
<Kopfgeldjaeger> bye
<TheArthur> i was thinking of downloading the package list, parcing it and comparing it with the last one
<jrib> Lars_G: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py exists?
<TheArthur> but thats a lot of work
<DrCurl> hi
<Sunnyboi14> k
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, an Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B is saying 'can't download firmware' when inserting...  Does anybody have experience with this?  It should be supported...
<TheArthur> hello DrCurl
<Sunnyboi14> how do i do it
<ratpoison> I need help installing alsa 1.0.14 on feisty x86_64. Even though I install all the modules, my card doesn't work.
<Sunnyboi14> its unlocked
<Lars_G> jrib: bingo. it does not, but 2.4's does
<TheArthur> arturo_on_rails,  install the firmware package
<Sunnyboi14> now what do i do to free up the partition?
<TheArthur> arturo_on_rails,  ipw-firmware
<unagi> why doesnt the wifi list refresh itsself?
<arturo_on_rails> TheArthur: Thanks!
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: ok now right click on the partition you want to keep
<DrCurl> I have a strange problem that appeared after a edgy->feisty dist-upgrade. The computer will not boot the first time I turn it on, but it always boot the second time I try???
<poningru> and press on resize
<Sunnyboi14> i dont want to keep anything
<Sunnyboi14> i want it to go back to normal
<poningru> you dont?
<Lars_G> jrib: but it's not a symlink to /usr/share/pycentral/python-cairo/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py and not listed in dpkg -L
<unagi> !wireless
<TheArthur> DrCurl,  thats un-fun
<Sunnyboi14> so that it is like it was when i bought it
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lars_G> jrib: I wonder, is it copied there by the install script? something reproducible for 2.5 too?
<Sunnyboi14> so i can backup my files
<jrib> Lars_G: hmm, it should automatically get created when you install python-cairo.  I have it here, so it might be worth a try to just ask it to purge and then reinstall: 'sudo aptitude purge python-cairo && sudo aptitude install python-cairo'
<unagi> how do you get the network manager to refresh the wireless list
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: oh then just delete the 180gig partition
<poningru> and delete the 49 gig partition
<Sunnyboi14> just right click it and say delete?
<poningru> and then make a new partition and make it fat32
<poningru> yes
<DrCurl> TheArthur, yeah, and I don't get how it can be cause by Ubuntu, I don't even get to the bios when I try to boot the first time
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<poningru> but do not delete the 2.94 whatever gig partition
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<unagi> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheArthur> DrCurl, sounds like your system has .... hardware issues ....
<unagi> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sunnyboi14> now it says unallocated
<Lars_G> jrib: purge is too large a chain of dependencies that will go out and in.
<ratpoison> !compile from source
<ratpoison> :p
<unagi> anyone here use wireless?
<Sunnyboi14> should i rename it to fat32?
<TheArthur> I do
<jrib> Lars_G: see if 'sudo aptitude reinstall python-cairo' is enough
<unagi> do u use the default network manager?
<astro76> DrCurl, could it be a difference in powering off/on versus reset button?
<shadowhywind> is there some command that i can run to check to see if i have an internet connection or not?
<unagi> shadowhywind: ping
<astro76> unagi, I do... it just updated right now actually so works here
<Sunnyboi14> shadowhywind!!!
<unagi> why doesnt it have an option to refresh the lsit
<Sunnyboi14> Type Whois "Site Name Here"
<Lars_G> jrib: yes, now it's in neither dir and neither version of python can load it
<arturo_on_rails> TheArthur: I can't find the package ipw-firmware in packages.ubuntu.com... Where are they?
<shadowhywind> unagi ping doesn't seam to be working for me. It just hangs till the internet connects gets reestabliesd
<jrib> Lars_G: heh
<ratpoison> ping url e.g. ping www.google.com
<shadowhywind> sunnyboi14 hi?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: no partition it as type fat32
<DrCurl> astro76, there is only one button, I need to hold it to turn the computer off manually
<suspec1> what is Kernel release: 2.6.23-rc3,
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<poningru> Sunnyboi14: new partition
<poningru> type fat32
<jrib> Lars_G: you're on feisty?
<Yochua> hey. I would like to be taught how to install packages that are .deb and .tar.bz2 pleaseee
<Sunnyboi14> how do i?
<Sunnyboi14> like what do i click on?
<Sunnyboi14> right click on it and say new?
<poningru> yes
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Lars_G> jrib: yep
<astro76> shadowhywind, ping will eventually timeout, you can use -W to set a shorter timeout
<rafael__> hello all
<Yochua> How do you install .deb and .tar.bz2 packages
<ratpoison> I need help installing alsa 1.0.14 on feisty x86_64. Even though I install all the modules, my card doesn't work.
<unagi> anyone know of a network monitor that you can refresh the list?
<jrib> Yochua: you try to avoid it whenever possible.  You'll find that most things are in the repositories after you enable universe and multiverse
<Sunnyboi14> how do i rename it?
<jrib> !deb > Yochua (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !compiling > Yochua (see the private message from ubotu)
<unagi> am i the only one on the planet that wants to refresh the list?
<Sunnyboi14> right now it says new partition #1
<astro76> unagi, it refreshes here every few seconds, something must be wrong
<Sunnyboi14> how do i change that?
<unagi> lol maybe im just not use to being in new york city so 500 listings is normal
<Sunnyboi14> And Does it matter what it is named?
<unagi> i cant connect to any of them
<shadowhywind> astro76 i just tried that same thing. It paused at try 18 and resumed at try 47. Anyway to show them not working?
<unagi> i would just much rather have control over when  it refreshes
<arturo_on_rails> gentoo: what is your problem?  I don't understand?
<georgy28> ratposon, : do you load the correct module ?
<astro76> unagi, hehe that's very likely ;)
<unagi> =)
<unagi> just got here today
<ubuntu1111> anyone know how u configure nvidia drivers dl'd from theeir website?
<Yochua> jrib:  How do I enable all the repositories?
<MrObvious> !easysource | Yochua
<ubotu> Yochua: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unagi> Yochua: in synaptics
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<MrObvious> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<Ubuntuuser34> What is the main difference between beryl and 3ddesktop? I'm a noob to desktop switching
<unagi> 50 million hotspots in my list and i cant connect to any of them
<unagi> Ubuntuuser34: beryl crashes
<cornell> Evening binarydigit, you about?  I've few minutes to move forward on my LVM situation.  (installing a new OS, and maintaining the existing VG)  I did an fdisk -l yesterday, it's at http://cornell.pastebin.com/m544661f5.
<unagi> i much prefer compiz
<unagi> its prettier
<cornell> Is there other data I can gather, binarydigit?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, the name does not matter
<Sunnyboi14> R u there?
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Yochua> how do I do it through the synaptic?
<Sunnyboi14> then nvm
<Ubuntuuser34> isn't compiz part of beryl?
<jrib> Lars_G: and you're not using any non-ubuntu repos?
<Sunnyboi14> Thanks!
<unagi> no
<jrib> Ubuntuuser34: compiz and beryl have joined to become compiz-fusion
<jrib> Yochua: do what?
<unagi> but amanda bynes is hot
<shadowhywind> so anyone know how to show the pings that are not returned
<Ubuntuuser34> is there a compiz-fusion workable now?
<Yochua> jrib:  enable all the repos.
<jrib> Yochua: oh missed your question: system -> administration -> software sources
<Karmak> What is a good replacement for MSN messenger in ubuntu? I'm looking just a messenger so Gaim is not an option.
<unagi> workable?
<unagi> karmak amsn
<unagi> its not pretty but it works
<rafael__> Karmak, amsn
<Karmak> k, gotta test it
<unagi> my laptop turned itself on in my backpack
<unagi> poor thing must have been running for close to 3 hours with no air
<Yochua> jrib:  okay what should I be seeing there?
<benzs_s> how do you add keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces in compiz?
<DaniDiamond> is there a patch for feisty to avoid the "failed to stop array" message during shutdown?
<DaniDiamond> sorry, this is for mdadm
<jrib> Yochua: the first tab should have some checkmarks that correspond to universe and multiverse
<ubuntu1111> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unagi> benzs_s its under general
<Yochua> jrib:  all are clicked? Is that what I want?
<miles> Karmak, try "tmsnc" (command line based)
* miles runs
<jrib> Yochua: yep
<benzs_s> unagi: general? in Gnome Compiz Preferences or elsewhere?
<palintheus> shadowhywind: it should start listing them like this if you are connected http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33628/
<Sunnyboi14> can someone
<Sunnyboi14> help
<Yochua> jrib:  okay, I'm good then
<unagi> in compiz fusion but im guessing u dont have that
<Sunnyboi14> i made a new portition, and it says there is an error,
<benzs_s> no, i don't think i do
<shadowhywind> palintheus i know that, i am looking for it to give an output when it can't connect to it
<unagi> u should get it
<unagi> its prettyfied
<Ubuntuuser34> I see compiz is already installed, how do you launch or use it?
<Sunnyboi14> can someone help me?
<palintheus> it should say timeout or when you stop it with ctrl+c it will show packet loss of 100%
<unagi> Ubuntuuser34: compiz or compiz fusion
<palintheus> shadowhywind: ^
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, yeah I bet I know exactly what happened, using ubuntu livecd?
<Sunnyboi14> I made a new portition in gparted
<jrib> !enter | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> Sunnyboi14: what is the error?
<shadowhywind> palintheus i was hoping to add this into a script, so somesort of output would be better if you know of a way
<Sunnyboi14> and it told me it couldnt make a new portition
<Ubuntuuser34> compiz-gnome 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13
<benzs_s> soo... how do i go about installing compiz fusion? whatever that is
<unagi> Sunnyboi14: did it say it wont make it because it hates you, do you owe it money, is it mounted?
<Sunnyboi14> no
<benzs_s> allegedly i already have compiz installed in any case.
<Sunnyboi14> i unmounted it
<unagi> benzs_s compiz is the 'desktop effects'
<ConfidentiaL> benzs_s: There's a really nice guide on ubuntuforums.org
<Sunnyboi14> because it was locked otherwise
<Luke> Hello ... I have a problem with liquidweather ++ on kubuntu. I Install this soft ... (I Have all programs to use it) But ... something is wrong because the liquidweather dosen't work ... It's invisible ?
<odom> does anybody in her know any linux jokes?
<benzs_s> tbh, ConfidentiaL, it works fine, i just want to add 3 keyboard shortcuts...
<unagi> !offtopic | odom
<ubotu> odom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tonren> How can I play iTunes DRM-encrypted m4p files in Rhythmbox?
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<euxneks> is it possible to have multiple gateways for a single computer?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, what do you see now?
<Ubuntuuser34> Unagi it is  compiz-gnome 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13
<palintheus> shadowhywind: can you set it to only ping so many times and then output the result it normally gives when you ctrl-c.....and Im reaching so Im not sure
<Sunnyboi14> there is an error message
<euxneks> I.e. my company has two gateways, can I use both?
<unagi> compiz-fusion is more involved than desktop effects Ubuntuuser34
<ConfidentiaL> benzs_s: Oh, why did you ask how to install compiz-fusion then?
<benzs_s> ConfidentiaL: because somebody recommended installing it
<Sunnyboi14> it tells me that it set the partitiontype
<Daveyboy> what is the packge name for xfce
<shadowhywind> palintheus i think i may just have to do it that way
<benzs_s> ConfidentiaL: presumably in order to get these keyboard shortcuts... all i want to do is be able to switch between workspaces using a keyboard shortcut
<IdleOne> Sunnyboi14: you need to learn how to be more specific with your questions. please provide as much information as possible so the WE can help you better. Also notice how I did not hit enter 20 times to tell you all this
<Sunnyboi14> but it couldnt create a new fat32 filesystem
<Ubuntuuser34> Unagi, thanks for the 411 on compiz-fusion , does compiz gnome have a desk cube?
<benzs_s> currently i'm running regular 'compiz', i think
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, is there a drive icon on your desktop?
<miles> Ubuntuuser34, yes
<shadowhywind> palintheus i will just have to use the count flag with it
<Sunnyboi14> what would it say?
<unagi> yes but compiz-fusions cube is so much better........you control the speed zoom.....and it has a beautiful cube reflection plugin
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, disk?
<Ubuntuuser34> how to use the deskcube with compiz-ubuntu? Do I need the manager installed?
<ratpoison> I found this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1-fpga where it tells me to use ./configure --with-cards = emu10k1-fpga but i get checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard emu10k1-fpga
<ratpoison> 
<Sunnyboi14> disk-1
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<Sunnyboi14> thats what it says
<benzs_s> unagi: i don't want the cube, or whatever, all i'm running is AWM...which requires compiz to be enabled ;)
<madman91> hey guys
<unagi> Ubuntuuser34: system>prefs>desktop effects
<ConfidentiaL> benzs_s: Check System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Sunnyboi14> should i unmount it?
<benzs_s> ConfidentiaL: apparently it overrides the keyboard shortcuts
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, ok, and what is the device in gparted, /dev/sda1?
<unagi> benzs_S then enable desktop effects
<Sunnyboi14> hold on
<Ubuntuuser34> unagi, thanks again, I'll look around in there
<Sunnyboi14> lemme see
<unagi> but i havent had dekstop effects mess with my shortcuts
<benzs_s> i ahve enabled desktop effects and all taht jazz, but apparently they override the keyboard shortcuts i already had stored
<TBotNik_u> all: Have ECS 755-A2 MB and trying to get sound installed.  Too noob to ubuntu to know what/how to fix.  Help please!
* benzs_s shrugs
<St> Hey guys why do the newer versions of ubuntu have less support time ?
<Sunnyboi14> sdb1
<madman91> having trouble setting up my dad's ubuntu's audio to work.. it has both onboard audio and a pci card.. I used both the ubuntu-sound-gui and asoundconf to set the soundcard, and i tried every hole in both sound cards .. but no sound? anyone have any ideas?
<benzs_s> i can't switch workspaces using ctrl+1/2/3 anymore, that much is obvious :<
<J-_> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, if you put the nickname of who you are talking to like I did here, it will help me track your messages
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, ok, close gparted, and unmount the drive
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<sirjoshimus> can some one tell me how to get my screen resolution bigger
<St> i noticed that 6.06 will be supported longer than 7.04
<Sunnyboi14> Astro76: ok, i did
<St> I found that weird
<jrib> !fixres > sirjoshimus (see the private message from ubotu)
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, now go to Applications>accessories>gnome terminal
<Sunnyboi14> k
<Sunnyboi14> it just says terminal
<arturo_on_rails> Guys, how can I tell apt-get to show me what it needs to download...  The lappy has no network (yet) and I have to copy the files accross via USB...
<St> has anyone here had any problems installing apache2 and php5 together on 7.04
<J-_> !resolution > sirjoshimus
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, now in the terminal type: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<IdleOne> St it is sorta like Win95 was better then win98 but not exactly because ubuntu does not suck
<nexus2l> Ubuntu install disc fails when trying to find fd0. I dont have a floppy, how do I disable it? (what boot option)
<palintheus> St
<palintheus> srry
<madman91> how do i setup my sound.. i tried both the gnome sound card gui and asoundconf and i tried all of the holes .. nothing doing
<regeya> wheeeeeee, upgrading a ppc machine to feisty
* regeya twiddles thumbs...
<palintheus> St: its for places that will not upgrade often and need longer support like schools, libraries, etc
<St> Well I've been a user for awhile but I just noticed that when I downloaded the server the other day
<rafael__> madman91, check in the main bar.. systray there is the icon of your control volume.. check if the sound is in max.
<madman91> rafael__: it is.. and i checked alsamixer as well
<madman91> and it is an old computer.. so drivers shouldnt be a problem
<St> ok
<georgy28> madman91, : wich soundcard do you have ?
<St> So has anyone had problems with apache2 and php5 working together ?
<madman91> georgy28: .. i would have to check.. its an old one.. brb checking
<J-_> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sunnyboi14> it told me that the command was not found
<unagi> !info kino
<St> I know what lamp is
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.92-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1126 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<georgy28> madman : is it a isa card ?
<St> I just wanted to install php and apache on my pc bc I had it on my server
<unagi> lmao
<unagi> isa
<unagi> i feel old =/
<barbarella> arturo_on_rails:Why, all should be on the cd/dvd what you need...but don't you have an internet onnetion
<St> but when I installed php5 it messed up everything
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, what exactly did you enter?
<madman91> georgy28: it doesnt have any markings.. i'll check the name in asoundconf
<St> I had apache1.3 maybe that was the problem ?
<TBotNik_u> all: Have ECS 755-A2 MB and trying to get sound installed.  Too noob to ubuntu to know what/how to fix.  Help please!
<St> having both
<Sunnyboi14> sudo mkfs.vfat/dev/sdb1
<Sunnyboi14> is that right?
<georgy28> madman91, : do you have a marking on the chip ?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, space between vfat and /dev/sdb1 like this: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> thanks
<madman91> georgy28: V8233 or UART
<unagi> !rpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella> St:having both???
<georgy28> madman : wait a minute
<Sunnyboi14> it said no such file or directory
<madman91> georgy28: sure
<St> I had apache1.3 and I install php5 then it install apache2
<madman91> georgy28: brb
<St> then the server just died period
<Sunnyboi14> Hello?
<St> I'm uninstalling everything now
<Sunnyboi14> it said no such file or directory
<palintheus> !prefix | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, also we need time to think and type! :)
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<Sunnyboi14> i am just anxious to get this fixed
<St> I just installed the server the other day on a 500mhz 128 mb ram system and the server runs beautifully
<benzs_s> ok so on following that guide for reinstalling compiz, the --purge compiz thing in terminal removed ubuntu-desktop...
<Nippoo> hm. just switched to new ISP, they've given me a subnet mask of 255.255.248.0
<Nippoo> is this possible?
<benzs_s> i assume that is not meant to happen
<St> but my main system messes up '
<Nippoo> 'cause ubuntu system doesn't want to get an IP...
<St> I just wanted to test my php pages before I sent them to the server
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, are you able to pastebin stuff from the livecd?
<Sunnyboi14> what do you mean?
<xRaich[o] 2x> how can i make ubuntu use the gcc 3.4?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, do you have working internet in the livecd?
<Ubuntuuser34> Everything turns black when I enable desktop effects, I have the nvidia drivers working
<georgy28> madman91, : try do to a sudo modprobe via82cxxx in a trerminal
<pvl> can any1 quickly help me set up my microphone?
<Sunnyboi14> ummmm
<georgy28> *terminal
<Sunnyboi14> i have a live cd yes
<Sunnyboi14> nippoo!!
<Sunnyboi14> Nippoo??!!
<madman91> georgy28: should that output anything?
<Sunnyboi14> nippoo?
<St> so no one has had any problems with the two then
<Ubuntuuser34> Blackscreen with desktop effects?
<Sunnyboi14> nippoo??
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, what on earth are you talking about?
<georgy28> madman91, : no, if everything is ok, then try to play a sound
<Sunnyboi14> i want to ask nippoo something
<Ubuntuuser34> Something wrong with compiz?
<Sunnyboi14> is he still signed on?
<astro76> Nippoo, yes that subnet mask should work fine
<Sunnyboi14> oh nvm
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> back to business
<Sunnyboi14> when i typed that in the terminal, it said no such file or directory
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, do you have working internet in the livecd?
<Sunnyboi14> lemme c
<Nippoo> Sunnyboi14?
<Nippoo> astro76: doesn't that give me 2048 ips, though?
<Tonren> How can I play iTunes DRM-encrypted m4p files in Rhythmbox?
<madman91> georgy28: and of course.. my dads computer doesnt have any mp3's or ogg's .. or even mplayer :) ... just a minute
<Nippoo> Sunnyboi14!
<cec_> Hi Could someone help me with an installation of a small program called remind--a text based scheduler. I can't seen to write to my ~./reminders file. please see output of command at:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33630/
<Sunnyboi14> yes i do
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> nipoo
<Nippoo> hi.
<georgy28> madman91, : np
<Sunnyboi14> just wondering
<astro76> Nippoo, well not you, it's shared with others
<Sunnyboi14> do you live in michigan?
<palintheus> !enter > Sunnyboi14
<Sunnyboi14> nipoo, do you live in michigan?
<Nippoo> astro76: so that subnet mask should work fine? i can allocate it to my pc?
<Nippoo> Sunnyboi14: nope.
<Nippoo> why?
<astro76> Nippoo, indeed
<Nippoo> hm.
<Nippoo> k.
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> ncm
<Sunnyboi14> nvm
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> back to business
<Sunnyboi14> astro
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, you've got to stop using enter so much as you've been told 4 times...
<barbarella> Tonren:have you installed mp3 support for you box?
<Sunnyboi14> astro76:i typed in that sudo stuff, and it said no such file or directory
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, pastebin the output of the following command (you'll need to select the output in the terminal, then middle click in firefox to paste it): sudo fdisk -l
<astro76> !pastebin | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erisco> how can I tell if I am running on 32 bit or 64 bit?
<madman91> georgy28: nothing..
<Sunnyboi14> Astro.
<Sunnyboi14> Please
<DrCurl> re-hello
<Sunnyboi14> help me
<madman91> georgy28: i set the via to default in asoundconf ..
<DrCurl> further info with my boot problem
<barbarella> erisco:you can see it with uname
<Sunnyboi14> what do i do now that is said no such file or directory?
<erisco> barbarella, it just comes back "Linux"
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, did you miss what I just said?
<Sunnyboi14> yeah
<barbarella> erisco:uname -a
<Sunnyboi14> what did you say?
<georgy28> madman91, : I suppose all the volume levels are up in the mixer ?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, can you scroll up?
<Sunnyboi14> yes i can.
<madman91> georgy28: yes
<erisco> "Linux eric 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux" does anything there hint towards 32 or 64 bit?
<cec_> Does any one here use remind with ubuntu?
<madman91> georgy28: in alsamixer and in the little volume thing
<Sunnyboi14> i dont see anything
<DrCurl> Ubuntu doesn't shutdown correctly, reboot works, manual poweroff works, but each time I shutdown from ubuntu, the computer needs to be manua,lly shutdown by holding reset button if I want to boot it again
<unagi> 1686 is 64
<erisco> okay thanks
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, pastebin the output of the following command (you'll need to select the output in the terminal, then middle click in firefox to paste it): sudo fdisk -l
<astro76> !pastebin | Sunnyboi14
<ubotu> Sunnyboi14: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erisco> just had to make sure to get the right version of this app... thanks
<unagi> has anyone had problems with hibernation that they fixed?
<georgy28> madman91, : ok, last try - sudo rmmod via82cxxx, then sudo modprobe via82cxxx_audio
<Sunnyboi14> I DONT UNDERSTAND
<unagi> Sunnyboi14: what are u trying to do?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, I gave you a command to type like you did earlier, I need to see the output
<Sunnyboi14> the output was...
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, use pastebin
<Sunnyboi14> no such file or directory
<Sunnyboi14> thats what it said
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, no, I just gave you a new command... twice
<Ubuntuuser34> I've got a compiz prob, when I enable opengl  I loose titlebars
<madman91> georgy28: it says it is busy
<madman91> georgy28: thus.. it cant remove it
<Sunnyboi14> what is it again?
<Sunnyboi14> im sry, i was confused
<barbarella> erisco:you are right
<cec_> Is there anyone that would be willing to install remind --aptitude install remind and run the command remind 14 Aug MSG <whatever> and let me know if it works--thanks
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, scrollup and see what I said, I can't paste it again
<boiddude> anyone on here from edubuntu?
<Greyhound-> does anyone have the wallpaper from ubuntu ultimate edition ? the one with the dragon/dragonfly :)
<boiddude> can you upgrade to edubuntu from dapper?
<georgy28> madman91, : do lsmod and pastebin the result
<Sunnyboi14> it does not show up
<unagi> greyhound did u try google?
<Greyhound-> yes
<Sunnyboi14> did it have to do with fdisk?
<Greyhound-> only found screenshots
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, yes
<Sunnyboi14> what was the command?
<Sunnyboi14> ill get it this time
<Sunnyboi14> sry
<Tonren> barbarella: Not mp3s... m4ps.
<georgy28> madman91, : pastebin the result of the lspci command too
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, pastebin the output of the following command (you'll need to select the output in the terminal, then middle click in firefox to paste it): sudo fdisk -l
<boiddude> EDUBUNTU anyone?
* N3bunel off
<madman91> georgy28: paste.stgraber.org/2518  for the lsmod
<tetrik> hello, I cant configure beryl on my ubuntu
<astro76> boiddude, it's not really an upgrade, you'd just install edubuntu-desktop
<boiddude> thank you
<madman91> georgy28: paste.stgraber.org/2519  for the lspci
<madman91> georgy28: sorry, I have to go.. will you be here for another 20 minutes?
<tetrik> i get this message: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<macogw> so any wifi geniuses in here capable of telling me how to route wifi through my desktop's bcm43xx so i can get wifi on my laptop?
<barbarella> erisco:sorry uname -m
<georgy28> madman91, : probably
<madman91> georgy28: nvm.. i can stay
<tetrik> hello, I cant configure beryl on my ubuntu :(
<madman91> georgy28: do those pastebins help?
<macogw> tetrik: whats the last thing you did before you got that error?
<tetrik> i get this message: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<macogw> !patience | tetrik
<ubotu> tetrik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mqueiros> Hello! Where does Ubuntu 7.04 keeps a log of all software installed using apt-get... ? Thanks!
<tetrik> i downloaded beryl core
<noelferreira> how can i connect to a static ip outiside my lan via vnc or anything else. preferencialy graphically.
<macogw> mqueiros: if you run just "aptitude" by itself you can see whats there and whats not
<shadhoe_> anyone know of any solutions for hissing or cracking sound at like really medium volumes?
<madman91> tetrik: if this channel doesnt help.. try #beryl
<tetrik> and beryl aquamarine
<macogw> mqueiros: synaptic also shows all installed packages. if you're looking for a text-file though, sorry, i cant help
<unagi> i love how people think they can slap a 1680X1050 monitor on a video card that can only do as high as
<macogw> tetrik: from where?
<docta_v> are there any alternate ubuntu kernels besides generic, servier and lowlatency? specifically i'm looking for something with preemption disabled
<unagi>  1280X768 and think its going to look good
<docta_v> since my system is apparently crashing due to a preempt bug
<tetrik> http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php
<Sunnyboi14> paste.ubuntu-n;.org/33631
<barbarella> Tonren:http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Sunnyboi14> got it?
<macogw> docta_v: with that? probably not, i'm guessing. there's 686 with SMP and a few others...
<astro76> macogw, the broadcom card and driver would have to support hostap mode, I'm not sure that it does
<mqueiros> macogw: ok, I will take a look at it...
<astro76> macogw, don't quote me on that though
<macogw> tetrik: there's beryl in the universe repos.  dont get it from elsewhere
<docta_v> just wondering if there's any guys out there that roll custom kernels
<wubinoobi_> is there anyone that can answer a few questions for me about configuring my modem properly?  just installed x on an old desktop today but it doesn't want to connect.  i have a usb wire coming directly from the surfboard modem, but firefox don't wanna surf.
<astro76> !modem | wubinoobi_
<ubotu> wubinoobi_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<astro76> wubinoobi_, sorry, you have cable :p
<macogw> tetrik: all you need to do is enable universe in system > admin > software sources, then go to synaptic and reload the software list, and grab beryl from there
<ratpoison> does anybody know if gutsy will include alsa 1.0.14
<ratpoison> ?
<Sunnyboi14> astro76: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33631
<madman91> georgy28: still around?
<docta_v> i know how to build custom kernels but it's a pain :(
<unagi> whats the terminal command to view hard disk info?
<macogw> docta_v: not really...i mean, the taking an hour bit....but overall its not hard
<palintheus> unagi: fdisk -l
<macogw> unagi: df -h
<unagi> lol 2 answers i love it
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, I thought you deleted the three partitions in gparted?
<macogw> unagi: the one i posted shows sizes of partitions
<georgy28> madman91, : yes, so normally you need to load the second module : sudo modprobe via82cxxx_audio
<MrSiebel> Is anybody having trouble with their wireless anyone running 7.4?
<unagi> interesting
<Sunnyboi14> the 2 partitions
<Sunnyboi14> i did
<mqueiros> macogw: I was looking for /var/log/dpkg.log :) That way I can see what software I'v installed recently... in case I need to do it again on another machine...
<unagi> ubuntu isnt seeing my other partitions
<madman91> georgy28: but i could remove the first one
<georgy28> madman91, : and it must working
<Sunnyboi14> 2 of them have to be there
<wubinoobi_> i gotta run out the door for five min, if anyone can help me with my config for internet, plz, plz
<Sunnyboi14> sdb3 & 5
<georgy28> madman91, : ok, try to reboot and then load the module
<madman91> georgy28: ok.. hold on
<macogw> mqueiros: oh ok.  you can use AptOnCD to make a copy of your installed system or use it to grab the debs from your /var/cache/apt/archives and make an apt repository which you can add to the other computer with "sudo apt-cd add"
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, was there stuff on the windows partition you wanted to keep? and umm, why do 2 have to be there?
<Sunnyboi14> i dont know
<MrSiebel> Hello
<Sunnyboi14> but the other person told me to leave them
<MrSiebel> Anyone?
<Sunnyboi14> so id rather not screw with them
<macogw> MrSiebel: sure plenty of people have trouble with it if their card is evil
<ferret_0567> unagi: df tells you how much free space you have on your filesystems, fdisk -l tells you how big your hard drives are and what size the partitions on them are
<macogw> MrSiebel: what card is it?
<barbarella> wubinoobi_:in 5 min. you don't need it!!!
<MrSiebel> Intel
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, the one he was talking about is on your sda (80GB), but you're talking about your sdb (250GB)
<MrSiebel> I have a wireless G Belkin router
<mqueiros> macogw: Hum.... That sounds great! Thanks!
<Sunnyboi14> oh well
<macogw> MrSiebel: 2200 or 3945?
<Sunnyboi14> i dont need to delete them
<Sunnyboi14> just ignore them
<Sunnyboi14> sdb1 is the one i need to change to fat32
<MrSiebel> 3945
<Sunnyboi14> in gparted
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, it was already fat32 I thought? it is now
<macogw> MrSiebel: shouldnt have any issues then
<noelferreira> how can i remotely connect to a pc outside my lan (via dynamic dns) ?
<Sunnyboi14> well on gparted
<MrSiebel> And what could it be if its 2200?
<Sunnyboi14> it says unknown with an Exlamation Point next to in
<macogw> MrSiebel: that card has open drivers and the binary firmware and daemon should be enabled by default
<neverblue> noelferreira, install vnc on it, then use vnc to connect
<Sunnyboi14> it*
<Sunnyboi14> does that even matter?
<neverblue> noelferreira, or use ssh, ftp, etc....
<macogw> MrSiebel: 2200 i've heard can be touch
<macogw> *tough
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, is there anything on the 250GB drive you need to keep?
<barbarella> noelferreira:openvpn, freeswan
<Sunnyboi14> no
<noelferreira> i need graphic connection
<MrSiebel> macogw My desktop is wired and connected, my wireless is connected and my laptop knows there is a wireless signal but won't connect.
<macogw> MrSiebel: hmm weird. do you have any encryption turned on?
<Sunnyboi14> there is nothing on the 250gb drive i need to keep astro76
<MrSiebel> No none
<barbarella> noelferreira:a secure connection woold be your first concern
<schwubuntu> hello, how can i erease a cd rw under ubuntu? (running as live cd ...)
<barbarella> noelferreira:would i mean
<macogw> schwubuntu: well youd need another cd drive...
<neverblue> noelferreira, and....?
<schwubuntu> i have ._.
<sstull> Where is the default window manager for new users specified? It currently thinks it is /usr/bin/compiz, which is no longer installed...
<MrSiebel> macogw I heard about some people having trouble with their wireless, anyone running feisty 7.4
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, ok, make sure no drives are mounted (unmount all disks on the desktop), then go back into gparted
<macogw> schwubuntu: you could try gnomebaker maybe
<MrSiebel> Could that be it?
<macogw> MrSiebel: 7.04 uses networkmanager instead of wicd or wifi radar
<schwubuntu> hm
<macogw> MrSiebel: people who have trouble have cards without native linux drivers or with drivers that dont work with NM
<macogw> MrSiebel: Intel doesnt fall under either of those categories
<schwubuntu> anyways. cu
<Sunnyboi14> astro, everything is unmounted
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, in gparted, select /dev/sdb from the drop down list in the top right
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<macogw> MrSiebel: i double checked NM's site and 2200 should work unencrypted, wep, wpa, and wpa2, so i dont know why you cant connect
<MrSiebel> It was working fine not to long ago, then one day it just stopped
<barbarella> macogw:cdrecord blank=fast dev=?????
<MrSiebel> I don't know if it was from an update or what
<macogw> MrSiebel: any chance you bumped the "wifi off" button on your laptop?
<madman91> georgy28: it doesnt work
<macogw> MrSiebel: i have a friend that uninstalled and reinstalled drivers on his windows after bumping that thing
<fbuilesv> Hello, I installed Sun's JDK through Synaptic, any idea of where it might be?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, do you see 2 partitions?
<MrSiebel> Haha pitxi, yeah I have done that before, thats not the case this time
<georgy28> madman91, sorry, I'm out of knowledge
<macogw> astro76: ok thanks
<neverblue> fbuilesv, which java
<fbuilesv> JDK6
<giant> between Qcad, Dia Diagram Editor, and anyother program, which one do you feel is better for doing a blue print
<nephish> hello all
<macogw> fbuilesv: its not a gui program or anything
<Sunnyboi14> no
<madman91> georgy28: darn... thanks for all the help you've given though
<Sunnyboi14> i just see one
<neverblue> fbuilesv, no, type the command
<giant> I just want to do the floor plan for a house
<unagi> sometimes i hate dualbooting
<KleRo1> hello, i have a problem, when I try to install poker-web an error pops out: ERROR 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<KleRo1> how do I fix this?
<fbuilesv> macogw: I know
<georgy28> madman91, : np
<KalleDK> Does any of you know a program / service thats using port 60726
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, what is the device? sdb what?
<fbuilesv> neverblue: that just gets me the executable
<sstull> fbuilesv, type "dpkg -L packagename" and it will show you all the files and locations in packagename
<fbuilesv> sstull: ty.
<Ubuntuuser34> I'm trying to get compiz working, its installed and nvidia drivers enabled, but when I enable gl desktop , the desktop area turns black as well as firefox. Any ideas?
<Sunnyboi14> sdb1
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, that is all that's in the list?
<neverblue> Ubuntuuser34, #ubuntu-effects
<sstull> fbuilesv, if that doesn't work, do an updatedb, followed by a "locate whatever"
<nephish> I cannot seem to find an available stick of RAM to buy that is the same manufacturer as the one i own now, if i get a stick by a different manufacturer, same speed, volts, etc.. i should be ok, right?
<fbuilesv> sstull: That worked great!
<Sunnyboi14> well the 2 other ones
<Ubuntuuser34> neverblue, thanks I'll see if that is installed
<Sunnyboi14> but they dont matter
<sstull> fbuilesv, cool.
<Sunnyboi14> do they?
<neverblue> ok, but its really only a channel Ubuntuuser34
<inAbsurdum> nephish, there should be no problem as long as the specs are the same.
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, in the list, right click on sdb1 and sdb5 and click delete on each, then do the same for sdb3
<giant> nephish, while having two identical sticks will ensure optimum preformance, you can get away with dissimaler sticks
<Ubuntuuser34> gotcha thanks again
<giant> nephish, just remember that all sticks run as fast as the slowest one
<Sunnyboi14> we
<barbarella> nephish:you think like...hee that worked, so i need the same!!!
<nephish> giant, by dissimaler, do you mean different size, volts or something ? i want to get the same thing i have now... just another one.
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i did
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, then click apply (the checkmark in the toolbar)
<Milk_> Good evening!!  I'm having samba issues from the 7.04 live cd.  I'm connecting to another ubuntu install and trying to copy files from a mounted ntfs drive to the mounted smb share, but almost every file is giving me a permission denied, can't create regular file
<Milk_> any ideas?
<nephish> barbarella, exactly
<nephish> sortof
<junmin> hi ... which is gutsy channel? please
<KleRo1> anyone knows how to fix this? i have a problem when I try to install poker-web an error pops out: ERROR 1045 (28000): access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<giant> nephish, size, and speed.
<soundray> junmin: #ubuntu+1
<georgy28> madman91, : wait, try sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<junmin> soundray, thx
<Sunnyboi14> ok
<Sunnyboi14> i did
<nephish> giant, oh, OK, yes i plan to get exactly what i have now, just a different ( available ) brand
<LinuxRulesAll> i only have one question. has anyone here ever used retroshare on ubuntu? if so, did you have to do anything special to get it compiled right?
<Sunnyboi14> now there is only one partition
<barbarella> Milk_:it is root only...so you have to reset the copied files with chmod
<madman91> georgy28: trying
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, there should now be 0 partitions
<giant> nephish, match size, and latency, make sure you get the same cas as you have now
<soundray> KleRo1: I don't know anything about poker-web, but this looks like a mysql error message
<Milk_> barbarella, the files arn't copying..  during the copy to the share, its giving file creation and directory creation errors
<Sunnyboi14> oh
<Sunnyboi14> yeah
<Sunnyboi14> there are none
<KleRo1> yes i think it is soundray, as the game needs mysql, but i dont know anything else
<madman91> georgy28: no module like that
<Sunnyboi14> one of them sayts unallocated
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, right click and select New, then for filesystem, pick fat32, leave everything else the same
<nephish> giant, size, latency and caz, wrote those down, thanks, off to newegg
<soundray> KleRo1: check out the lamp page (factoid coming up) and see if the mysql instructions in there help
<soundray> !lamp | KleRo1
<ubotu> KleRo1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vertgio> hello
<nephish> giant, what is cas anyway ?
<giant> nephish, latency and cas are the same thing
<KleRo1> ok thanks soundray
<vertgio> i i need some help with ubuntu
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, then click Add there, and then click apply again
<georgy28> madman91: strange, you sure
<barbarella> Milk_:and you are using sudo?
<giant> nephish, you'll see them listed like (2,2,2) or (3,2,2)
<madman91> georgy28: yup
<Milk_> barbarella, I've tried sudo, I've tried creating a new user
<nephish> giant, thanks, man. Appreciate your advice.
<georgy28> madman91, : ok, have to leave, maybe someone can help you
<giant> nephish, np
<madman91> thanks again georgy28 .. good bye
<vertgio> how do you set ubuntu so that it automaticly logs in when you start up and how to disable passwords like when i try to access another hard drive?
<Sunnyboi14> it finish
<Sunnyboi14> ed
<Sunnyboi14> so now is it fixed?
<Sunnyboi14> there is one partition, with 250 gb?
<Sunnyboi14> thats it?
<barbarella> Milk_:so what i understand is that you want to copy files from your booted pc from the live cd to a server?
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, that worked ok? you should now see one sdb1 partition that is fat32?
<soundray> vertgio: that's two questions at once. Number one: System - Administration - Login Window - Security
<Sunnyboi14> yup!
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, that's it!
<Sunnyboi14> Is it back to normal?
<vertgio> ah thank you soundray
<Sunnyboi14> Thanks So Much!!!
<habo> guys i have a question .. why do my panels keep getting messed up .. what i mena is that when i restart or switch on my pc ... my panels have stuff arranged diffrently in them ... for eaxple the main one with the menu bars .... my clock and tabs go infront of the menu bars ( applications, places .. etc),
<Sunnyboi14> I really appreciate it
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, you're welcome :)
<Sunnyboi14> sry 4 being a pain sometimes. lol
<Milk_> barbarella, correct.  I've gone to the live cd. droped out of GDM (old laptop) and mounted a NTFS partition read only.  Then mounted a samba share and am trying to copy the files from the NTFS part to the Samba Share
<lumgwada> Is there a way in X to switch on and off a screen? (I want to do this with a laptop from suspend that doesn't always have the second monitor attached....)
<astro76> Sunnyboi14, lol
<Sunnyboi14> goodbye!
<vertgio> ok, what about disabling passwords?
<barbarella> Milk_:did you use smbmount for that?
<Milk_> barbarella, when trying to use smbmount it told me I had to us -t smbfs
<habo> guys i have a question .. why do my panels keep getting messed up .. what i mena is that when i restart or switch on my pc ... my panels have stuff arranged diffrently in them ... for eaxple the main one with the menu bars .... my clock and tabs go infront of the menu bars ( applications, places .. etc), thank you
<RadiantFire> lumgwada: xrandr command line program might work
<Milk_> barbarella, within mount
<soundray> vertgio: what are you trying to do? Please start at the beginning.
<lumgwada> RadiantFire: cheers I'll havea look
<barbarella> Milk_:like...smbmount //pc/to/copy/to /mount/point -o username......blabla
<vertgio> I would like to disable passwords. for example, when I try to access my other hard drive, it asks me for my password. no problem, but i would like to diable passwords
<gotank233> which is more commonly used ubuntu or kubuntu?
<astro76> habo, I've found that, believe it or not, it helps to unlock all the items
<habo> astro76 does it happen tou aswell??
<habo> its anooying
<habo> annoying
<Milk_> barbarella, I did try that, but ended up doing   mount -t smbfs -U username /server/share /mountpoint
<soundray> vertgio: you would like filesystems on this drive to be mounted automatically at boot?
<astro76> habo, it used to, hasn't in awhile since everything is unlocked
<RadiantFire> vertgio: you can configure these things by using the visudo command, checkt he man page for sudo, your looking for the nopass option
<RadiantFire> vertgio: I think so anyway
<Milk_> barbarella, I can see the share, and some directories and some files are copied
<vertgio> no, i would just like to disable passwords in general
<astro76> habo, by unlocked of course I mean uncheck Lock to Panel
<vertgio> ok thanks
<habo> .. ok ill unlok my panels now .. and i hope this stops
<gordonjcp> hello
<habo> unlock
<habo> thx
<bobgill> What's the cmd to make a tar of all files in a dir? Say I'm in ~/scripts at terminal, I want to make .tar.gz of all files
<soundray> vertgio: be careful though, the default ubuntu setup may appear inconvenient, but they prevent lots of mishaps.
<gordonjcp> bobgill: tra czvf filneame.tar.gz directory/
<astro76> bobgill, tar czvf file.tar.gz directory/
<barbarella> Milk_:try smbmount //ipaddress/share /mnt/xxx -o username=XXX than it will ask for a password
<gordonjcp> bobgill: no, disregard
<erisco> if I am getting "cannot execute binary file" and the file permissions are fine, what other problems may I be having?
<vertgio> ok thanks guys!
<vertgio> bye
<RadiantFire> vertgio: thats really really unadvisable, but check the NOPASSWD flag in man sudoers
<soundray> s/they prevent/it prevents/
<barbarella> Milk_:sudo....etc.
<Milk_> barbarella, let me try that
<gordonjcp> tar czfv directory.tar.bz2 directory/
<Riyo> If this is the Ubuntu support channgel, wheres the ubuntu just chat channel?
<astro76> Riyo, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> !offtopic | riyo
<ubotu> riyo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Riyo> thanks astro76
<bobgill> astro76: thanks
<gordonjcp> bobgill: you can also do tar cjvf (note j not z) for bzip2, and get better compression
<soybeef> Ubuntu could recognise my ethernet connection when i ran it as a livecd, but when i installed it to my hard drive the network connection fails. I installed ubuntu 6.06. Currently I am running Puppy linux and it can recognise my network via dhcp. When I tried running dhcp in ubuntu, and it didnt work. what should i do?
<tim_> how to install flash-plugin
<soundray> !flash | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tim_> thans
<soundray> soybeef: compare the output from lspci in puppy and ubuntu. Look through dmesg output to see messages related to eth
<Milk_> barbarella, it mounted, but still getting "cant create regular file .... permision denied" and "can't create directory .... permission denied"
<habo> tim go to the synaptic package manager... and type this .. flashplugin-nonfree
<Milk_> barbarella, it appears to be a problem past the first directory level
<habo> tim :go to the synaptic package manager... and type this .. flashplugin-nonfree.. search for it .. and install the package
<tim_> can login QQ ,how could i do
<barbarella> Milk_:have you got a password set on the other pc?
<bobgill> gordonjcp: thanks !
<soundray> soybeef: if you can identify your Ethernet hardware, a web search will reveal the name of the kernel module that drives it. Then make sure it is loaded (lsmod) and load it if necessary (modprobe)
<Milk_> barbarella, for the user I'm mounting as?  Yes
<ztomic> soybeef: #dmesg | grep eth0
<barbarella> Milk_:a window box?
<Milk_> barbarella, its creating the first level directories and moving files in that first level, just nothing any deeper
<Milk_> barbarella, both are ubuntu boxes
<barbarella> Milk_:user issue
<gordonjcp> bobgill: I may be unclear, as I am currently disentangling myself from approximately the LD50 of alcohol
<habo> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella> Milk_:you have to set the right permissions
<Milk_> barbarella, on the box I'm moving files to?
<barbarella> yes
<gordonjcp> bobgill: basically czvf is Create, Zip, Verbose, Filename=<filename for the tarball>
<Milk_> barbarella, what permissions need to be set?
<gordonjcp> bobgill: cjvf would be the same but bzip2 instead of zip
<soundray> How do you configure Ubuntu to receive SMS messages via a mobile (cell-) phone? What phone hardware should I buy?
<gordonjcp> bobgill: and to extract, it would be tar xzf or xjf depending
<barbarella> what does whoami say from the box you are coping from
<soybeef> ztomic, eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:02:09.0, 00:80:ad:77:12:a7, irq 11.
<nickj6282> soundray why not just send an email instead of SMS, most providers allow for this now
<soybeef> thanks soundray
<bobgill> gordonjcp: whoa thanks so much that clarifies some of my confusion :)
<gordonjcp> bobgill: seriously?
<soundray> nickj6282: I want to be able to receive messages on a machine that isn't connected through anything other than a GSM phone.
<Milk_> barbarella, I was doing it as sudo -i, so whoami showed root
<gordonjcp> bobgill: oh good
<Milk_> barbarella, I exited to the ubuntu user that the live cd uses and tried the sudo copy and now its giving a drive space error
<gordonjcp> bobgill: spend a bit of time raedin g the man pages for tar
<Ubuntuuser34> Anyone here get a black deskop when enableing open gl for beryl or compiz?
<barbarella> Milk_:so is your root with password allowed to write to the other box, don't think so
<Milk_> barbarella, sorry, take that back, I was pointing to the wrong dir..  still error
<Milk_> barbarella, so now Im copying as ubuntu and still permission denied
<krammer> what does tty mean in unix?
<noelferreira> i can't connect to a dynds account outside my lan using xvncviewer. any help?
<astro76> krammer, terminal
<soundray> noelferreira: can you ping the vnc server machine?
<krammer> what is the full form of tty please
<barbarella> Milk_:create an other user, create a share with the right permissions for a user.
<jared> I downloaded Second Life and tried to run it, the cursor disspears when i'm not moving it (when the cursor is inside the second life window) and if I hover oover buttons it's kinda halfway highlights them
<Milk_> barbarella, how can I change user on the live cd box?
<kanedaddy> interest
<soundray> krammer: it originates in the term "teletype", but it has grown into a proper word
<krammer> thanks you
<SubFreeze> How can I change the X11 app that loads? I want to start KDE or Gnome, not the default desktop w/ubuntu
<barbarella> Milk_:what does adduser xxx say
<Milk_> barbarella, it says I've added the user
<soundray> SubFreeze: the default ubuntu desktop is gnome. You can select a KDE session at the login screen
<Milk_> barbarella, same as the one on the box I'm copying to
<amelia> ello when I run alsamixer it comes up with this : alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<SubFreeze> will try
<kitche> SubFreeze: of course to pick kde you must install it
<soundray> SubFreeze: ...if you have installed KDE, that is.
<barbarella> Milk_:users must have the same credentials
<Milk_> barbarella, they do
<speaker219> kde is grreat
<Milk_> barbarella, how do I switch users on the live cd?
<barbarella> Milk_:when you copy from box a to b
<barbarella> Milk_:try this sudo adduser whateveryoulike
<xgamma> hi.  i was wondering if there's a release of compiz-fusion for x64
<newpers> is there a package that contains the proggy tiny font?
<xgamma> can't seem to find anything on synaptic
<barbarella> Milk_:so adduser name
<astro76> xgamma, it will be in gutsy, feisty has compiz
<xgamma> is compiz stable?
<barbarella> Milk_:like adduser milk
<pescador> hi fiends
<astro76> xgamma, stable like jello
<Milk_> barbarella, I've already done adduser amshake
<HHP2K> Hey guys, is there a specific room for help on Dualhead setups in ubuntu?
<astro76> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubot3> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<astro76> oh no 2 bots
<barbarella> Milk_:ok amshake it is and you have set a password.
<Milk_> barbarella, yes
<xgamma> astro76: not very reassuring, hehe.  is there something else similar to AWN that would provide me with a dock?  That's really all I'm looking for
<HHP2K> Yes, I've read all that.. I need specific help on it.
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum!
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<barbarella> Milk_:do the same with the box you like to copy your files to.
<astro76> xgamma, I haven't messed around with any 3d desktop stuff personally, but compiz in feisty is considered a technology preview hence not being enabled by default
<Milk_> barbarella, that user already exists on that box
<Milk_> barbarella, so, same user... both boxes
<Lars_G> jrib: Ok. help please :'(
<ztomic> anyone know how to capture video with the Xorg module? I don't have a /dev/video but I can watch TV with motv and Xawtv.
<barbarella> Milk_:did you run smbpasswd -a amshake on that computer?
<HHP2K> !Xinerama
<ubot3> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<noelferreira> it is necessary port fowarding to use vncviwer?
<xgamma> so there's really no other dock software out there?
<Lars_G> my lack of python-cairo files is breaking my cedega now and I can't unwind my long day with WoW
<Dj-Serpen> Hi
<ztomic> Radeon 7000.... OUCH!
<Milk_> barbarella, yep
<Dj-Serpen> Hi
<soundray> noelferreira: if the server is behind a router, then yes
<Milk_> barbarella, just did it again
<noelferreira> soundray: what port?
<barbarella> Milk_:did you you add groups on that computer (for shares)
<Julio_Gonzalez> Anyone know what's up with Ubuntu Studio?
<jrib> Lars_G: hi, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Dj-Serpen> Can anyone help me plz ? I ask my question :)
<soundray> noelferreira: screen number 0 is on 5800, 1 on 5801 etc.
<gordonjcp> !ask | Dj-Serpen
<ubot3> Dj-Serpen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Dj-Serpen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dj-Serpen> I have Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS
<Dj-Serpen> XD
<Dj-Serpen> and when i play a sound/song whatever i cant
<Milk_> barbarella, how?
<soundray> !enter | Dj-Serpen
<ubot3> Dj-Serpen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> Dj-Serpen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubot3!*@*]  by nalioth
<skkane> what's the channel for Gutsy/tribe ?
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dj-Serpen> ......
<gordonjcp> !mp3 | Dj-Serpen
<ubotu> Dj-Serpen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> skkane: #ubuntu+1
<Lars_G> Could we do without the ubotu twin?
<skkane> tkz
<Dj-Serpen> isn't just with mp3
<astro76> Lars_G, ops have been notified
<HHP2K> Lars_G: Thinkin the same thing
<Dj-Serpen> wmv, wav, mid, ....
<soundray> !sound | Dj-Serpen
<ubotu> Dj-Serpen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dj-Serpen> kkkk
<gordonjcp> Dj-Serpen: I'd answer your question directly but I'm trying to metabolise ten pints of beer and a few whiskys right now
<Dj-Serpen> XD
<barbarella> Milk_:chown -r root:amshake /where/the/share/is
<DIL> just ten
<HHP2K> Okay, so does anyone have enough experience with DualHead on ATI cards to offer me specific help?
<barbarella> Milk_:chown -R
<gordonjcp> the bot is very handy for this ;-)
<Dj-Serpen> My soundcard is not in the listsudo asoundconf list
<noelferreira> soundray: tcp?
<saruman> has anyone else had problems with codeforge crashing under ubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> Dj-Serpen: what soundcard do you have?
<soundray> noelferreira: yes
<Dj-Serpen> a Soundblaster o dont know which model
<Dj-Serpen> lol
<HHP2K> Dj-Serpen: Keep your responses on one line please.
<Milk_> barbarella, on the box that I'm moving the files to?
<soundray> gordonjcp: the best way to metabolize that amount is via the reverse route...
<gordonjcp> soundray: meh
<gordonjcp> think I'll just have a cup of tea and then head to bed
<barbarella> Milk_:and chmod -R 775 /dir/share, just to get is easy
<ztomic> night, gordonjcp
<barbarella> Milk_:Yes the computer where you wnat to move the files to
<Milk_> ok
<Milk_> barbarella, those are done
<barbarella> Milk_:oeps want i mean
<soundray> How do you configure Ubuntu to receive SMS messages via a mobile (cell-) phone? What phone hardware should I buy?
<ztomic> has anyone got capture to work with xorg module for radeon 7000? Waste of time?
<HHP2K> Guys, how do you turn off left/joined notifications in gaim?
<HHP2K> Honestly, this is annoying.
<jared> I downloaded Second Life and tried to run it, the cursor disspears when i'm not moving it (when the cursor is inside the second life window) and if I hover oover buttons it's kinda halfway highlights them
<P_Kable> Anybody HELP please ... I have an external Sony DVD burner that does not mount automatically. I have to reboot the machine everytime I plug it in. It used to work well a few weeks ago ...
<soundray> P_Kable: first check is to run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal, then plug it in. See if any errors are logged.
<ztomic> another rare quiet moment in #ubuntu
<ztomic> P_Kable: ouch! SONY!
<voidmage> s/,/\n/g isn't working in vim
<ztomic> sorry
<voidmage> what do i need to do to replace a character with \n?
<Milk_> barbarella, still not working
<soundray> voidmage: cat file.txt | tr "," "\n" >newfile.txt
<P_Kable> It used to work. And it does mount after reboot ...
<soundray> P_Kable: did you read me?
<HHP2K> Okay, next question: If I name a video card in xorg.conf something other than what its actual name is, does that matter?
<mcknin> If I have IPTables installed... my rules are in /etc/iptables.up.rules ... How do I refresh? IE, how do I make the rules start working?
<soundray> HHP2K: no
<voidmage> thanks
<voidmage> not sure why vim won't do that
<HHP2K> soundray: Okay, that's one possibility eliminated.
<kitche> mcknin: restart iptables
<sstull> voidmage: sometimes s/,/ctrl-v ctrl-m/g works. (where ctrl-v is typed, followed by ctrl-m, no space in between) (in vim)
<voidmage> yeah that works too
<voidmage> hrm
<voidmage> weird that it doesn't interpret \n right though
<Jack_Sparrow> P_Kable: What have you installed this last week or so?  DId you run any scripts to install anything.. done any manual editing of fstab ?
<P_Kable> http://pastebin.ca/656319  soundray
<sstull> voidmage: it doesn't interpret those for whatever reason. new line is a special character for it, I guess.
<darwin81> Anyone know what's up with Ubuntu Studio?
<barbarella> Milk_:what does you log files say?
<jared> I downloaded Second Life and tried to run it, the cursor disspears when i'm not moving it (when the cursor is inside the second life window) and if I hover oover buttons it's kinda halfway highlights them
<Karmak> Why is my kubuntu booting in to virtual console? It says kinit: trying to resume /dev/disk/by-uuid/c(lot's of numbers) | kinit: No resume, doing normal boot
<corrado> yo !
<barbarella> voidmage: sed 's/, ???
<kitche> darwin81: what about ubuntu studio?
<soundray> P_Kable: looks okay to me. What's the problem at this point?
<corrado> hi!
<kitche> darwin81: but it's offtopic for this channel actually
<darwin81> kitche: Their website is down
<P_Kable> Like I told you the device does not mount soundray I have to reboot the machine
<barbarella> voidmage: you can always use an ftp server to copy the files to
<barbarella> voidmage: sory not for you
<soundray> P_Kable: explain "does not mount". Is there a disk in the drive?
<Tru7h> There's two partitions on my drive called Dell Utility and Dell Restore. Can I delete one of them to make room for an Ubuntu installation?
<P_Kable> I usually have an icon on the desktop with the dvd content soundray I have to reboot to have this icon
<Tru7h> Or would that mess something up?
<P_Kable> yes a blank DVD
<barbarella> Milk_: you can always use an ftp server to copy the files to
<bruenig> Tru7h, you can delete both if you want
<Milk_> [2007/08/13 19:08:56, 0]  printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)
<Milk_>   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<Milk_> [2007/08/13 19:13:49, 1]  smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1150)
<Milk_>   192.168.2.133 (192.168.2.133) closed connection to service backup
<P_Kable> soundray, in order to have to blank dvd icon on the desktop I have to reboot.
<Tru7h> Bruenig: And it wouldn't mess up anything with Windows? I plan on keeping it.
<barbarella> Milk_: oeps
<bruenig> Tru7h, just takes out the restore partition
<soundray> P_Kable: look at the settings under System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<Tru7h> Okay. Thanks.
<eboyjr> I am sharing /var/www/ as www in VirtualBox on Windows XP, and how do I access /var/www/ from Windows? Guest addidtions are installed.
<kasuko> can anyone help me with bash programming
<Milk_> barbarella, oeps?
<tim_> I had setup mplayer ,but still can't open the real file
<soundray> kasuko: ask, then we'll see if someone can help
<P_Kable> soundray, everything is OK I did not touch anything here, and it works with my 16gb usb stick
<barbarella> Milk_:i think the samba server isn't setup right on your ubuntu "server"
<soundray> P_Kable: does the icon appear if you open, then close the tray?
<P_Kable> no soundray
<P_Kable> that is my actual problem
<Milk_> yea, I think your right
<Milk_> barbarella, I'm trying sftp now, seems to be working
<soundray> P_Kable: have you tried with a data CD instead of a blank? Any messages in /var/log/syslog after the tray closes?
<kasuko> oh ok, I have a file of pictures with filenames DSC#####.JPG and I want to rename them Picnic###.JPG. But I dont want the numbers to carry over, I want Picnic001.JPG to Picnic168.JPG
<kitche> darwin81: it sems like dreamhost is having trouble
<P_Kable> yes I have tried a lot of cd's and dvd's
<P_Kable> same result I have to reboot to have it mounted
<soundray> P_Kable: syslog?
<soundray> kasuko: DSC00001.JPG to Picnic168.JPG, DSC00002 to Picnic169.JPG and so on?
<P_Kable> soundray, nothing in syslog
<kasuko> no DSC04647 to Picnic001
<barbarella> Milk_:i could help you but my girl said that it is closing time....really have to listen to her...and she is right, cause i have to getup early
<soundray> P_Kable: does anything happen when you do 'sudo eject /dev/sr0' while  the tray is closed?
<soundray> kasuko: DSCs are sequentially numbered?
<kasuko> yes
<steven3292> is it possible to install ubuntu on another laptop from this one?
<P_Kable> soundray, it ejects the tray
* Pelo wonders how long he can go without trying to help someone
<kitche> Pelo: it's very easy :)
<mgardner> hello all, I just setup the new compiz-fusion and man is it nice.  Fast and slick as heck but I'm having a settings issue that I think stems from compiz already being setup in Feisty.  I cannot get the setting to toggle fullscreen to work.  I'm trying to run WoW but I'm not having much luck with it in fullscreen.  I figured I would window then use the fullscreen command.  Anyone have suggestions?
<kasuko> soundray, they are sequentially numbered from DSC04647 to DSC04814 but I dont care in what order they are renamed as long as I have Picnic001 to Picnic168
<nameless> hi
<Pelo> kitche,  think you can do it ?
<ztomic> P_Kable: for kicks, slide that CD in again and try # eject
<bruenig> kasuko, I have a command, the only problem is getting it to say 001 instead of just 1
<kitche> Pelo: I have but lately I been making fbsd packages
<mightymball> WAS UP
<P_Kable> ztomic, can you be a little more clear please
<prophet> Hey! :D
<Pelo> kitche, fbsd ?
<soundray> kasuko: 'j=4646 ; for i in $(seq -w 1 100) ; do j=$[$j+1]  ; cp DSC0$i.JPG Picnic$i.JPG ; done' (Replace 100 with the actual number of images that you have. I put cp instead of mv in case it does something unexpected - make sure you have enough diskspace)
<soundray> kasuko: sorry, mistake
<kitche> Pelo: FreeBSD but anyways it's starting to get busy in here once again
<LiberCogito> mgardner: Is Compiz currently the window manager?
<ztomic> P_Kable: step 1) put the CD back in step 2) type eject at a command prompt.
<mightymball> hello guys
<why_ati> Is it possible to run compiz-fusion with an ATI card?
<soundray> kasuko: 'j=4646 ; for i in $(seq -w 1 100) ; do j=$[$j+1]  ; cp DSC0$i.JPG Picnic$j.JPG ; done'
<mightymball> i am trying to get linux
<prophet> I was helping my friend get up on ubuntu and I thought I was being helpful by giving him my repository file. Unfortunately it looks like giving him my repo file has totally hosed his system. Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can go to start from scratch and fix the problems I've caused him?
<mightymball> any one wanna chat
<ztomic> easy as 1,2... doh!
<P_Kable> The fact is that I have to reboot to be able to access my external dvd burner ... It used to work a few weeks ago
<soundray> kasuko: sorry, still wrong. I'm getting too tired
<LiberCogito> mgardner: WoW Will not run in full screen with Compiz/ Beyl on.  Use Gnome when you're playing wow.
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Yes, but it isn't going to be very efficient or stable
<kefka> !offtopic | mightymball
<ubotu> mightymball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> kasuko: 'j=4646 ; for i in $(seq -w 1 100) ; do j=$[$j+1]  ; cp DSC0$j.JPG Picnic$i.JPG ; done'
<kasuko> no problem dont rush yourself
<mightymball> WTF
<Pelo> mightymball,  this is a support channel not a chat one,  what do you mean you arwe trying to get linux ?
<mightymball> someone told me to go here
<P_Kable> ztomic, the same it ejects ...
<mightymball> its not my fault
<soundray> kasuko: does that make sense?
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Unless your card is supported by the open source drivers that is
<astro76> mightymball, no worries, we're just letting you know
<mightymball> SRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY
<Pelo> mightymball, ok y ou want to install ubuntu-linux on your compter ?
<why_ati> Jordan_U, I used a guide on the ubuntu forums to set it up but absolutely nothing has happened
<mightymball> yeah
<mightymball> i have windows xp 2
<kefka> mightymball: You can join #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic to chat...
<kasuko> not at all, I'm a programmer but looking at bash script scares me
<Iuri_RJ_BR> people, I have a usb HP scanner scanjet 2400 and cannot find a driver for linux, only windows... anyone knows a generic driver that might work for me?
<Pelo> mightymball, you'll need the install cd,  it's it free, you just dl it from the site,  www.ubuntu.org
<mightymball> i will join defoucus
<why_ati> Jordan_U,  My card is supported and I am using the ATI accelerated graphics driver
<Jordan_U> why_ati, What guide? And is your card supported by the open source driver ?
<P_Kable> Nobody here knows why it does not mount at hot-plug ???
<Pelo> mightymball,  youa rwe in the right pllace don'T go anywhere
<asnf> hi
<soundray> kasuko: break it down a bit: 'seq 1 100' produces sequential numbers.
<Mr-Snick> mightyball: also when goin to the website to download. If you have a WIreless connection choose the LiveCD. if not don't worry about which cd you get
<mightymball> ok go mthere and install it
<why_ati> Jordan_U,  Are you allowed to post URL's in here?
<Pelo> WILL PPL PLEASE STOP TO TRY AND SEND  mightymball  AWAY HE IS IN THE CORRECT CHANNEL
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Yes
<why_ati> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<WindsofTime> Pelo why dont you kick em?
<soundray> kasuko: j=10 ; echo $j ; j=$[$j+1]  ; echo $j
<mightymball> FUCKI U GUYS
<prophet> !sources.list
<mightymball> STFU
<Mr-Snick> wat the hell ..
<mightymball> LET ME TLAK TO PELO
<Mr-Snick> we just told u what to do
<Pelo> mightymball,  you download the iso file , burn him to a cd ( it's an image) then you use the cd to install it,  you can even try it out frist from the cd
<soundray> kasuko: for i in 2 4 6 ; do echo $i ; done
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<astro76> !language | mightymball
<ubotu> mightymball: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> mightymball, pleas don'T use capitals,  I was yelling at the channel
<mightymball> SRRRRYY
<mightymball> TY FOR WARNING ME
<WindsofTime> "Dont use captials"
<mightymball> ok
<Pelo> mightymball,  capslocks off please
<Pelo> thanks
<MrAndrews> Is anybody running ubuntu 7.4 running having trouble with their wireless?
<mightymball> SRRRY
<mightymball> wtf
<asnf> my friends I want to ask question (sorry my english) I have a laptop. I use gnome but I don't want to install kde-core. So I Don't work infrared. What I do
<Pelo> so mightymball    www.ubuntu.org , go and dl
<mightymball> where do i install the cd from
<astro76> !install | mightymball
<ubotu> mightymball: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<WindsofTime> You download the ISO and possibly burn the iso image to the CD
<why_ati> Jordan_U, Everything seems to have installed correctly but I don't see any desktop animations or the cube effect
<WindsofTime> then you are almost ready to begin
* Pelo is not having a good night 
<soundray> !scanner | Iuri_RJ_BR
<ubotu> Iuri_RJ_BR: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<LiberCogito> MrAndrews: LOL.  Yes, many people.
<southafrikanse> hello. I was using Kubuntu and installed the Gnome packages to get back Ubuntu. How can I remove now the kde packages?
<kasuko> soundray, thanks that worked. and I sorta get it
<MrAndrews> Anybody having trouble with their wireless on 7.4?
<Jordan_U> why_ati, That specific guide will not work with ATI's proprietary drivers
<kasuko> problem is I need to get 20 CDs done by tonight
<mightymball> where so i get the iso file at
<Pelo> mightymball,  www.ubuntu.org
<ztomic> P_Kable: I won't forgive myself for helping you with a Sony POS, but: insert the disk and wait a second or two. then type 'dmesg | tail'
<Nattgew> !compiz > Nattgew
<chez_head> I need help with crontab
<mightymball> ok i am theere
<pescador> ciao a tutti
<MrAndrews> LiberCogito: I can connect to other people's wireless but not my own?
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Do you get 3D acceleration with the open source drivers?
<Pelo> mightymball,  there is a link for get ubuntu  I beleive
<why_ati> Jordan_U, I didn't realize that... Do you know of a way to get it working?
<soundray> kasuko: dang, what time is it?
<prophet> Is there a simple and easy way to drop myself down to a vanilla unmodified repository file? I think I've hosed my sources.list
<MrAndrews> It seemed to have started after a dist-upgrade
<yurimxpxman_> what program would you guys recommend for mirroring local files from one computer to the next? I want the changes on each side reflected upon the other.
<why_ati> Jordan_U, How can I check for 3D acceleration
<steven2342> hey... is it possible to install ubuntu on another laptop from this one?
<mightymball> i dont see it\
<astro76> mightymball, www.ubuntu.com
<kasuko> 8:35
<astro76> not .org
<mightymball> i aqm there
<Pelo> mightymball,  holw on let me have a look
<chez_head> I need help with cron, anyone??
<Jordan_U> why_ati, in a terminal run "glxinfo | grep direct" if it says true then you have 3D acceleration
<astro76> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kitche> chez_head: well if you don't say what your problem is no one will help :)
<chez_head> it won't start
<chez_head> Starting periodic command scheduler: crond failed!
<why_ati> Jordan_U, direct rendering: Yes
<Pelo> mightymball, my mistake,  www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> why_ati, If you do get 3D acceleration with the open source drivers then all you need to do is switch to them and compiz-fusion should work
<soundray> !irda | asnf
<ubotu> asnf: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Again, is that with the open source drivers or with the proprietary driver ( fglrx ) ?
<mightymball> press dowload know
<asnf> thanx ubotu
<Pelo> mightymball,  unless you want to download later
<ztomic> thank god! I don't have to help with the Sony issue. Had he done what I said, he would have seen "..disk not..."
<mightymball> ok
<why_ati> Jordan_U, I used the Restricted Drivers Manager gui tool to switch to the driver
<why_ati> Jordan_U, fglrx is what I am using
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Use it to switch back then see if you still get 3D acceleration
<soundray> yurimxpxman_: unison perhaps
<kasuko> soundray thanks but I need to get burning now
<soundray> kasuko: good luck
<darktemplar20> hey. i've got a problem installing ubuntu on my HP laptop. could anybody give me some help?
<mightymball> which one to d/l
<why_ati> Jordan_U, I could use it to uncheck the driver and then I would be using whatever ubuntu was using by default when I installed
<Pelo> darkmatter,  what is the problem ?
<alexnormandia> hi
<southafrikanse> hello. I was using Kubuntu and installed the Gnome packages to get back Ubuntu. How can I remove now the kde packages?
<Pelo> mightymball,  go for the desktop 7.04 , standard if you are on a pc
<soundray> darktemplar20: ask the actual question, then we'll see if anyone can help
<darktemplar20> well, i go to install it (the x64 version), and i get a no buffer space message
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Yes, Ubuntu uses the open source drivers by default
<bruenig> dang he left as soon as I figured it out
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I hate when that happens
<why_ati> Jordan_U, So, you want me to disable the fglrx driver and reboot?
<Pelo> darktemplar20,  I don't know that one, I usggest you do a search on the error msg in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Yes, but you don't need to do a full reboot, you can just restart X
<darktemplar20> thanks
<why_ati> Jordan_U,  Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ?
<soundray> southafrikanse: I would just leave them in place, unless you are short of disk space
<bruenig> well I learned about printf so not all is lost
<huligan> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Jordan_U> why_ati, Yes
<huligan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<why_ati> Jordan_U,  OK brb
<mgardner> anyone play around with the 0.5.2 release of compiz-fusion?  I'm trying to set a keybinding to fullscreen the active window and can't figure it out.
<rjg_> how can I make crtl (just ctrl, not with any letters as well) take the fuction of the right mouse button, and fn the middle one?
<mightymball> its gonna take 2 hours to d/l to the desktop
<bruenig> mgardner, #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> mightymball, go for a walk
<huligan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mightymball> lol i got a 260 playin it lol
<rjg_> mgarderner: head over to #compiz-fusion :)
<Pelo> mightymball, there will be ppl around when you are ready fo play around with it , no worry , this is a well attended channel
<mightymball> pelo
<Pelo> yes ?
<mightymball> do u have a msn
<ztomic> southafrikanse: good question. I haven't used KDE with ubuntu but I bet if you remove kdebase, it will remove all the crud. I could be wrong.
<mightymball> yahoo
<Pelo> mightymball,  no I don'T I think instant msging is the spawn of the devil
<mightymball> lol WTF
<windowsRulz> Hello people
<mightymball> how will i keep in touch with u
<mzanfardino> I've installed ubuntu feisty from the alternate CD and inadvertently selected the wrong time zone.  How do I correct the time zone?!?
<southafrikanse> ztomic: how can I do that=
<astro76> !wtf | mightymball
<ubotu> mightymball: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> mzanfardino: sudo tzconfig (in a terminal)
<Pelo> mightymball,  no worry,  other ppl are helpfull you just got off on the wrong foot ,  next time just say hello and ask a specific question
<mightymball> what wtf is cussin
<ztomic> southafrikanse: synaptic
<mightymball> oooook
<mightymball> i did not know
<rjg_> mightmball: The 'f' part is
<ztomic> southafrikanse: please ask again... someone may know better.
<windowsRulz> eboyjr: why is rule!
<mightymball> lol yueah
<why_ati> Jordan_U, Ok I am back and my resolution is back to 1024x768 instead of 1600x1200
<astro76> mightymball, no worries, now you do ;)
<rjg_> mightmtball: The 'f' part is
<southafrikanse> soundtray: I didn't installed it from aptitude
<mightymball> ty guys i love u guys
<mzanfardino> soundray: brilliant!  Thank you!
<Pelo> mightymball, this is a very busy channel we try to get rid of ppl who seem to only want to chitchat because it interfeers with the support
<erikrocha> hi!
<why_ati> Jordan_U, I ran glxinfo | grep direct again and got some errors
<Jordan_U> why_ati, It is likely that you won't have 3D acceleration either then
<erikrocha> good day!
<Pelo> mightymball, be well
<mightymball> yeah
<soundray> southafrikanse: doesn't matter
<mightymball> your leaving me
<mightymball> will u be on tommororw
<astro76> mightymball, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<Pelo> mightymball, possibly,  I never know
<southafrikanse> soundray: It didn't work
<why_ati> Jordan_U,  So how do I go about getting compiz-fusionto work at this point
<Jordan_U> why_ati, You need the proprietary drivers then which means that you will also need to install XGL
<bruenig> why_ati, #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> southafrikanse: (I repeat) I would just leave them in place, unless you are short of disk space
<DtG> whats the recommended amount of ram for a ubuntu install again?
<southafrikanse> that is my problem... disk space
<why_ati> Jordan_U, Ok. Do you know of a good guide for that?
<southafrikanse> I have it all filled up
<Pelo> DtG,  256 for the live cd I belive and 128 for the alternate
<Jordan_U> why_ati, why_ati, I am looking for the official guide, like bruenig said we should take this to the #ubuntu-effects channel
<soundray> southafrikanse: in terminal, do a 'sudo apt-get autoclean', then check your disk space again.
<mightymball> peol
<Pelo>  kgn
<Pelo> mightymball, yes ?
<mightymball> hi
<mightymball> are u lea ving
<|doorsman> where should i go if i want a complete list os linux commands ?
<randoman> hey guys whats the best way to add a program needing root privilages to the bootup
<randoman> ?
<mightymball> u wont be3 back till tommotor
<randoman> or to load when booting?
<Pelo> mightymball,  no , I keep xchat open while I do other stuff on the computer,  I'll probably be arund for a few hours
<ztomic> soundray: good one!
<soundray> southafrikanse: if it's still tight, do a 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives ; ls -srS | tail -n 20'. That will give you a list of the 20 biggest packages installed. Remove any that you know you don't need.
<mightymball> ok lol
<mightymball> it dwont be odone for 2 hopurs lol
<mightymball> so stay with me
<mightymball> your kooler
* Pelo thinks he just made a new freind , damit
<why_ati> Jordan_U, the effects channel appears to be idle
<WindsofTime> lol
<mightymball> YUP
<WindsofTime> Pelo how is that a bad thing?
<compuniversal> any body know how can i install openoffice in Motorola A1200?
<Pelo> WindsofTime, you'll find out eventualy
<ztomic> gotta go folks... later!
<Pelo> or not
<icespider69199> |doorsman: check out http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<WindsofTime> Pelo I got no friends V_V
<WindsofTime> J/k I lie ;D
<Pelo> mightymball, I'm usualy around about this time of day,  so If you need help and I am available I will be glad to help you within my habilities
<yurimxpxman_> soundray: where does unison keep its settings?
<yurimxpxman_> soundray: or profiles, rather
<Pelo> WindsofTime, trust me , being helpfull can be a curse
<soundray> southafrikanse: to remove a package, run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename' (the packagename is everything up to the _ (underscore) in the package filename)
<HHP2K> Hey guys, can someone look at this and answer this question: If the device is AGP, should this line be changed? http://pastebin.org/503
<mightymball> u live near flordia
<Pelo> mightymball,  no,
<mightymball> so i can see what time to really get on
<mightymball> u in the UK
* Pelo needs to start hanging out in #debian where he can be cruel and nasty to newbies 
<|doorsman> thx icespider69199
<mightymball> LOL
<WindsofTime> aww Pelo
<WindsofTime> your so nice
<WindsofTime> :P
<Pelo> mightymball, I'm in eastern canada
<mightymball> ok thats kool
* IdleOne hits Pelo with a cruel and nasty stick
<mightymball> its 8:49
<soundray> yurimxpxman_: I don't really know. Check out /usr/share/doc/unison/README.Debian
<icespider69199> |doorsman: you're welcome
<Pelo> mightymball, same here
<mightymball> how old is u
<HHP2K> Pelo: Hello fellow canadian =D
<kitche> man this is dead in here tonight lol
<Pelo> mightymball, but wwe are getting offtopic now , like I said this isn't a chitchat channel and I don't generaly give personnal info in online
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> i compiled gimmie from the svn and insalled it
<seiflotfy> how do i uninstall it
* Pelo is actualy a 39 year old man pretending to be a 13 years old nymphet looking for a sugar daddy 
<seiflotfy> sudo make uninstall
<seiflotfy> ?
<kitche> seiflotfy: sudo make deinstall should do it
<Pelo> kitche,  why do you think I am goofing off so much
<erikrocha> I have problem with a link symbolic :(
<Iuri_RJ_BR> unfortunately Xsane under gimp failed to recognise the scanner, I'll try kooka
<IndyGunFreak> seiflotfy: just CD to the source directory, and sudo make uninstall.
<soundray> Pelo: born in 1968?
<Pelo> erikrocha,  what is the problem
<astro76> seiflotfy, you should consider using checkinstall next time
<Pelo> soundray, yep
<erikrocha> ok, see ...
<soundray> Pelo: same here
<seiflotfy> how do i use checkinstall
<astro76> !checkinstall | seiflotfy
* Pelo is impressed that soundray ray can perform a substraction 
<ubotu> seiflotfy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kitche> seiflotfy: some make fiels use uninstall others use deinstall but they do the same thing
* Pelo waives at HHP2K  didn't mean to ignore you , I type slow sometimes
<soundray> Pelo: I can't. I just happen to know my own age and my birth year
<locolbd> hello, can anyone help me please
<mightymball> lol peolo how old are u
<seiflotfy> how do i use chekcinstall
<seiflotfy> ?
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Pelo> soundray, how do you find hold age creeping up on you ?
<erikrocha> ln -s /home/erikrocha/myfolder /var/www
<Pelo> locolbd,  what do you need to kon
<kitche> seiflotfy: go to the link that ubotu gave you
<Drk_Guy> How can i make a .sh script correctly?
<locolbd> i want to let my task bar, to appear below my maximazed windows,
<Pelo> erick otherway around,   source target
<soundray> Pelo: it affects my ability to do subtractions in my head :)
<faileas> Pelo: "39 year old man pretending to be a 13 years old nymphet" - your an FBI agent! ;p
<mightymball> lol
<mightymball> u reallly 39
<kitche> Drk_Guy: umm have it do #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh
<Drk_Guy> It is for a cool tgt
<Drk_Guy> Thx kitche
<Pelo> faileas,  make me an offer and I'll have a few freinds come over and discuss the details
<Drk_Guy> That's the header
<Pelo> mightymball,  yep
<mzuverink> Is there an interface to get compiz to not have wobbly windows and such like beryl manager?
<mightymball> peol do u know  mininvova.org
<krillin> i have an amd64 box and i want to install 32-bit ubuntu. should i use the 64-bit CD or the 32-bit CD to install?
<Drk_Guy> Then i just put in the orders, right?
<Pelo> mightymball,  yes I do
<faileas> krillin: 32bit
<mightymball> do u have an account there
<soundray> Pelo: yourself?
<kitche> Drk_Guy: yeah now you need to put in the instructions if you used sh you would get some odd errors maybe since ubunt u has sh symlinked to dash by default
<Drk_Guy> I'm asking this because i want to make a script that installs the Z605 driver automatcially
<mzuverink> mightymball, their down arent they?
<faileas> mininova dosen't have accounts IIRC
<Pelo> mightymball, I'm not registered,  I'm just a drop in user
<mightymball> no
<mightymball> lol
<faileas> *need
<erikrocha> if the symbolic connection is created the problem it is when I want to accede from the navigator (firefox)
<krillin> faileas: all right, off i go :) i just bought a dell vista box (yes, i know boo!) and i'm going to be buying the 1420N soon (the ubuntu laptop, yay!)
<mightymball> i got suspended for 3 years
<mightymball> 3 YEARS
<Drk_Guy> No sh kitche
<Pelo> mightymball,  what did you do ?
<mightymball> lol ok
<mightymball> i was jokin
<nameless> anyone knows a good program to rip a music cd ?
<kitche> !offtopic | mightymball
<ubotu> mightymball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mightymball> i made a joke about spammin in a grongraulation
<seiflotfy> ok
<faileas> krillin: ;) i'm mostly a windows user, even have a vista install on my triboot.
<erikrocha> it does not show the folder to me that would have to do it
<soundray> mightymball: you must have said wt* or something evil like that
<mightymball> peol lol
<seiflotfy> i uninstalled it using make uninstall in the source directory
<mightymball> where cdna i tell u this story
<Pelo> erikrocha,  it maked it easier if you use the nick ofthe person you are talking to
<Graciasdenada> hi all.  i could really use some help getting the madwifi-ng drivers installed.  i've followed the ubuntuforum how-tos, and kismet does indeed work, but airodump gives me an 'Error setting monitor mode' message.  is there a way to tell if the madwifi-ng drivers are actually installed?
<locolbd> Pelo
<soundray> nameless: command line: abcde   gtk: grip
<mightymball> ok give me a second guys
<Pelo> mightymball, tsk tsk tsk
<Pelo> locolbd,  ?
<locolbd> Pelo: i want to let my task bar, to appear below my maximazed windows,
<seiflotfy> now when i type gimmie it tell me        bash: /usr/local/bin/gimmie: No such file or directory
<mightymball> peol what other chat u ij
<seiflotfy> but gimmie isnt installed anymore
<seiflotfy> please help
<DrHalan> hey when i login my login screen is bigger than the screen resolution and i have to move around iwht the cursor what is wrong?
<locolbd> Pelo: plz help
<Pelo> locolbd,  what ? you mean you want it to disapear being ?
<Pelo> behind the window ?
<quirt33> can anyone tell me how to use my ctrl key as the right click button?
<mightymball> oo i said far beyond WT* lol
<kitche> seiflotfy: ./configure && make && checkinstall should do it but I don't use checkisntall so I could be wrong sicne I find it to have many errors sometimes
<mightymball> he wsas bein ga*
<sstull> DrHalan, your virtual desktop is set larger than your screen resolution.
<Pelo> locolbd,  try this, find a free space on the pannel, close apps if you need to ,  right click on it and select properties those are the options avaialable
<locolbd> Pelo: u know like microsoft windows, you have to option to let you task bar appear under maximized windows
<locolbd> Pelo: i want to do that for ubuntu
<Pelo> mightymball, it's getting busier we need to get back on topic now
<mightymball> eeerrrrrr
<mightymball> i wnated to tell u the story
<kitche> locolbd: you want to have the panel stay on top it's in the options of the panel
<Drk_Guy> kitche: But, how can i call a file?
<mightymball> ok i got 1:P57 left
<mightymball> one hourand 57 minutews
<Drk_Guy> I mean, how can i put a file in the ops
<kitche> Drk_Guy: another executable file?
<Pelo> locolbd, I am not sure what you mean by under ?  maximised windows should not be hiding the pannels in the default settnigs
* soundray waves goodbye
<seiflotfy> guys
<Drk_Guy> I.E. tar -xvzf CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz
<Pelo> mightymball,  I understanb but this is a support channel,  we do support first
<kitche> Drk_Guy: well what are you trying to do and I m sure I can write the code segment for it
<Drk_Guy> Would it fit?
<mightymball> i know
<mightymball> i cna wait lol
<mightymball> these people need ur help
<kitche> Drk_Guy: yes since it will just wrap to the next line
* Pelo waves soundrway away
<locolbd> kiche: pelo: i dont want to see the panel if i maximize my window or a program
<Drk_Guy> But if it's on the same folder?
<erikrocha> Pelo, okey! sorry
<Drk_Guy> ...As the script file, duh!
<kitche> locolbd: then have it not stay on top, or have it auto hide
<quirt33> can anyone tell me how to use my ctrl key as the right click button?
<mightymball> can i changed my color font
<kitche> Drk_Guy: exactly has you wrote it :)
<Drk_Guy> Cool
<Pelo> locolbd, ok,  find a free area of the pannel,  right click on it,  select properties,   there are your options, one is hide , I think there is also a keep on top
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<seiflotfy> i tried to uninstall gimmie using suo make uninstall  ----> so it uninstalled however its doesnt say  bash: gimmie: command not found                   intead it says
<seiflotfy> bash: /usr/local/bin/gimmie: No such file or directory
<Drk_Guy> I'll call you if i need more help
<gaspipe67> hey people
<erikrocha> Soy hispano hablante, :p pero en el canal de espaol , todo el mundo esta dormido :P
<kitche> seiflotfy: that is the same error just said different
<krillin> DrHalan: i had a similar problem a while ago. i believe it requires a little xorg.conf hacking. read man.conf for DisplaySize and calculate accordingly. most likely your issue will be resolved at that point
<Pelo> erikrocha,  no problem It's just that we have no idea who is talking to who other wise and if you are done with your problem or not
<erikrocha> por eso me vine al canal que esta en Ingles! :P ajaj
<seiflotfy> well the problem is
<Drk_Guy> (I'm going to test my automagic z605 script on my own machine!!1, gulp...)
<Pelo> !es | erikrocha
<ubotu> erikrocha: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<seiflotfy> when i install gimmie form the repositories and type gimmie it gives me the same error
<kitche> Drk_Guy: if you want to see a advance shell script look up some slackbuilds to give you an idea
<seiflotfy> i have to type /usr/bin/gimmie
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<locolbd> kiche: pelo: okay thanks
<erikrocha> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<locolbd> i tink autohide will have to do
<astro76> seiflotfy, even after a logout?
<seiflotfy> yep
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<erikrocha> but all people this sleepy that way :P
<locolbd> does anyone know the chatroom i can enter to discuss beryl issues
<kitche> i barely know bash anymore :(
<reya276> How can I get my drivers to reflect ATI instead of Mesa
<kitche> locolbd: #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<reya276> I'm using the restricted drivers
<Pelo> erikrocha,  you can try asking in here ask again from time to time
<reya276> yet it says Mesa instead of ATI
<seiflotfy> please help
* Pelo is disapointed in kitche  he doesnT' deserve to help ppl 
<Pelo> seiflotfy,  what's up ?
<Drk_Guy> Why you say that Pelo?
<seiflotfy> i want it to go
<kitche> !ati | reya276: this tells you how to fully setup ati drivers
<ubotu> reya276: this tells you how to fully setup ati drivers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> seiflotfy: just reinstall it from the repos.
<ribando> hi everyone
<kitche> Pelo: I don't use bash at all really anymore lol
<seiflotfy> i did
<seiflotfy> not working
<Drk_Guy> kitche: How can i run the .sh script? (./~script.sh ?)
<seiflotfy> i have to type /usr/bin gimmie for it to work
<alecwh> Hello! I'm leaving on a flight tomorrow, and a friend of mine is coming with me. On the plane, we hope to connect our (ubuntu) computers together, and play some LAN video gaming. Is this possible without a hub/router? We both have working wireless cards
<DrHalan> sstull how can i set the size of my virtual desktop?
<astro76> alecwh, get a crossover cable
<kitche> Drk_Guy: chmod +x script.sh then ~/script.sh
<astro76> alecwh, ethernet
<seiflotfy> i have to type /usr/bin gimmie for it to work else it jsut gives me the same error of no such file or folder in /usr/local/bin/gimmie
<alecwh> astro76: There is no way to wirelessly connect?
<Drk_Guy> Thx, i'll try that
<krillin> i live in the west coast of the U.S., should i set my CMOS/BIOS clock to UTC?
<rpedro> http://beryl-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=63725&file1=63725-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Human+Orange+%28bottom+round+corners%29 <<  amarok with gnome 'human' theme? how?
<Pelo> alecwh, try looking it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<astro76> alecwh, maybe, but this would be vastly simpler
<krillin> or should i stick with the factory shipped default of having local time = PST8PDT?
<crowbar> I just switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu.   I"m trying to set up global shortcut keys for rythmbox to change to next song, but I can't use a windows key+C combination.   There is no way to set a two key combo involving windows key.
<alecwh> Pelo: I checked there, couldn't find anything useful.
<alecwh> astro76: Ok, I do have a crossover, how does it work?
<astro76> alecwh, I think many wireless cards can't work in that mode
<ribando> I need some help...i've installed virtualbox, and I also managed to install winXP on it, but, I can't use it for more than 10 minutes, the winXP window just completely closes, and in the virtualbox program it says "aborted". can someone help me out please
<astro76> alecwh, you just hook the two computers together via ethernet ports
<Jordan_U> alecwh, In the network manager applet choose "Create new wireless network"
<BaTmAn> hi
<alecwh> Jordan_U: This is a wireless solution?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Yes
<Pelo> alecwh, I don'T know much about this but I don'T think you can setup a network without a router,  mind you windows use to be able to do a direct connect using  paralled ports so I guess it is possible
<alecwh> Jordan_U: Ok, I have a screen up, I have to pick a name or something
<Jordan_U> alecwh, It may or may not work with your card though, so try it first
<Pelo> ribando,  try the #vb channel I think it is , possibly #vbox
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Just pick anything, doesn't matter
<Drk_Guy> kitche: Bash reports it doesn't find the script
<ribando> Pelo thanks
<Drk_Guy> Why?
<Drk_Guy> "ls ./" reports it is there
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, How are you trying to run the script?
<alecwh> Jordan_U, I just did it, and I got disconnected...
<Drk_Guy> ~/Z605.sh
<reya276> kitche: I did all that, for some reason my system is just messed up, the restricted Drivers are in use yet it still says Mesa
<Jordan_U> alecwh, You can't be connected to a router via wireless and host your own wireless network
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, ./Z605
<alecwh> Jordan_U, Ok, so I just "hosted" my network, cool! I just reconnected to my home router, how do I connect back to my hosted network?
<alecwh> I don't see it in the "quick list" In Gnome Network Manager
<Drk_Guy> Gotcha
<Drk_Guy> Script running
<Drk_Guy> Thx Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, np
<kersinc07> #panas
<kitche> Drk_Guy: yeah my way you had to do bash infront :)
<Pelo> kersinc07, /join #panas
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<kitche> I m very tired tonight but think I m going to bed now anyways
<Jordan_U> alecwh, I am not sure what you mean
<Pelo> g'night kitche
<Drk_Guy> If the last cmd was to re-start cups....
<tonyyarusso> Is there a tool or command for finding out the make/model of my motherboard?
<Drk_Guy> And the terminal reported it re-started it
<Drk_Guy> ....
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, won't the regular info commands do ?
<Drk_Guy> Then...
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: such as?
<alecwh> Jordan_U: I created my network, and then it disconnected me, so I quickly reconnected to my wifi router to rejoin this IRC. When I'm on the plane, how do I go back to my created network?
<Drk_Guy> MY AUTOMAGIC SCRIPT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Drk_Guy> Yay!!!!
<kitche> !caps | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: I was hoping I could cat /proc/mbinfo or something, but there's no such file.
<`eric-> sup all? anyone use deluge with blocklist plugin? I can't seem to find the blocklist plugin download? on their main page the link has been removed...? any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> kitche: I'm so overwhelmed, let me be plz
<kitche> Drk_Guy: that's ok try editing the startx script so it works correctly :)
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<Drk_Guy> kitche, want to eval my script?
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, worst case scenario, reboot and check the bios info screen
<etyrnal> who can i talk to for a moment about mounting an OSX exported nfs share on an 6.06 ubuntu system using fstab when the export has a space in the path-name ?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Just go to create new wireless network again, make sure to actually try connecting with another laptop to your hosted network, I have only ever actually done this before with iwconfig, not with network-manager
<steven2342> is there anyway to mount a hard drive over ethernet?
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: Easier said than done - no monitor on the machine in question ;)  (Would have to go steal my parents', lug it in and hook up, etc.)
<kitche> Drk_Guy: nah since I m getting off right now
<alecwh> ok, thanks for your help!
<kitche> tonyyarusso: maybe mbmon might help you?
<Falstius> etyrnal: you can't just escape the space with a \ ?
<Drk_Guy> ok
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Jordan_U> etyrnal, Just a guess, but try escaping the space with a \ ?
<Drk_Guy> -_-
<etyrnal> thanks - will try
<tonyyarusso> kitche: I'll try it
<Therio> I tried running the live CD version of Ubuntu, but it did not automatically pick up my ip address. I am behind a firewall/router, but my ip address is not assigned. What else should I do?
<n00bhay> how do i put "modprobe ndiswrapper | dhclient wlan0" in the startup?
<alecwh> Jordan_U: I also have another weird thing... I'll be on a plane tomorrow, and for some reason when I plug in headphones, sound still comes out of my speakers.
<eboyjr> tonyyarusso, i have monitor.. ill give it to you if your area code is 89129
<tonyyarusso> eboyjr: heh, not even close.
<eboyjr> tonyyarusso, lol
* tonyyarusso could pick one up off of craigslist, but hasn't yet
<Falstius> Therio: you can assign an IP address manually with the GUI or ifconfig
<tonyyarusso> eboyjr: hint, mine starts with 55 :P
<kitche> tonyyarusso: but from what I seen you can't get the model of the mobo without looking at hte bios or opening it up
<`eric-> anyone use deluge w/ blocklist plugin? or.. know of a "peerguardian" type app for linux?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Not quite sure how to make it automatic but you can always mute your speakers in alsamixer without muting your headphones
<tonyyarusso> kitche: That's the funny thing - I have the machine open and can't find a name on it.
<n00bhay> how do i put "modprobe ndiswrapper | dhclient wlan0" in the startup?
<alecwh> Jordan_U: cool, can you help me find that?
<moparisthebest> does anyone in here have a USB tv tuner card that works with ubuntu?
<Therio> Would not the wouther have to be configure for static ip addresses then?
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  I think any command is more likely to return the chipset then the manufacturer's model
<Therio> router
<Jordan_U> n00bhay, Why are you piping the output of modprobe to dhclient? I think you want to use "&&" or ";" instead of "|"
<Falstius> moparisthebest: mine is PCI
<tonyyarusso> n00bhay: I'm not sure if it's the "proper" way, but I think it was something like /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh as one option.
<Drk_Guy> kitche: I'm so thankful to you
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: Yeah, Intel 845G seems to be the chipset.
<astro76> moparisthebest, I have one that doesn't work with linux :/
<moparisthebest> Falstius, do you know what kind it is?
<Drk_Guy> Without you, my script would never be existent
<moparisthebest> thats what I am trying to avoid astro76 :)
<n00bhay> Jordan_U, i used the pipe operator as a new line indicator
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Sure, run alsamixer in the terminal
<alecwh> Jordan_U: Ok, I'm there.
<Jordan_U> n00bhay, Ahh, ok :)
<Drk_Guy> And also Jordan_U, for telling me how to run the script correctly ;)
<astro76> moparisthebest, if you can do pci get pci, I have a WinTV card which works great
<n00bhay> ;-) yeah
<Falstius> moparisthebest: wintv 150, but it is pci.  The chipset is Brooktree BT878
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, have you tried asking in ##linux ?
<astro76> moparisthebest, anything with BT878 chipset I think is good
<moparisthebest> I really wanted one to work on this laptop as well
<moparisthebest> but ill keep an eye out for that chipset
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: No, good point.  Tried in #hardware, but not there.
<Jordan_U> alecwh, What channels are there?
<astro76> moparisthebest, you can probably google up a list
<pawan> how to get beryl plugins
<Pelo> moparisthebest, I suggest you search for usb tv tuner in the forum and see what comes up
<Pelo> pawan,  ask in #beryl
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks for the help
<alecwh> Jordan_U: PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Line In, Mic as 0, Digital, Input So
<darktemplar20> for some reason, when i try to load up ubuntu to install it, i get a loading hardware drivers message, and then it fails to keep loading up all of the other things it needs
<darktemplar20> does anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> darkmatter, What version of Ubuntu?
<darktemplar20> 7.04, the latest release
<darktemplar20> desktop, x64
<Pelo> darktemplar20,  what video card ?
<Jordan_U> darkmatter, I assume with splash disabled?
<darktemplar20> geforce GO 6150. i'm putting it onto my laptop
<mightymball> poel u there
<darkmatter> sheeesh.. learn to tab :P
<mightymball> pelo
<mightymball> is there any way u can watch tv on your computer for freee
<Pelo> darktemplar20, ati and nvidia donT' have FOSS drivers so they are not included in ubuntu vanila, you will need to use the alternate install cd and I recommend you get the x86 one since not all ati nvidia drivers are available for 64
<darktemplar20> ok
<Pelo> mightymball, torrents,  democracy tv and other stuff
<bulmer> mightymball: with an ATSC receiver card you can watch hdtv free
<Pelo> mightymball, I'm not realy familar with most of them
<mightymball> how much money are they
<Capolus> hello. i'm having a problem with the sabayon tool. I want to set default firefox bookmarks for new accounts, but its bugged and dosnt work correctly. Is there an alternative?
<darktemplar20> is the alternative CD similar to this version? as in it contains a GUI? i know a bit of UNIX, but my overall use of text based operations is less than stellar at the moment
<ribando> between beryl and compiz fusion, which one is the more stable? and, has anyone had any problems in feist, while using compiz fusion?
<Pelo> darktemplar20, no, the alternate install cd is only a text based intaller,  it does not let you try out ubuntu in live cd mode
<astro76> darktemplar20, it's a text based installer but it has nothing to do with linux commands
<bulmer> mightymball: i tried kworld hdtv model 115 for $85 dollars..not adequate..thats because maybe i dont have a good video card
<alecwh> Jordan_U: The alsa channels are: PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Line In, Mic as 0, Digital, Input So
<mightymball> lol well thats alrighjt
<mightymball> i was just wondering
<eternalswd> anyone know how to get scroll lock key to act like a normal key.  I'd like to use it as a standalone hotkey for ejecting my cd drive.  By default the scroll key is off.  I know I can set it to be mod3 with xmodmap -e 'add mod3 Scroll_Lock' but I would like it to not be a modifier key.
<Pelo> Capolus, isn'T sabayon another distro altogether ? you would need to find their channel
<Capolus> Pelo, Sabayon is both a linux distor and a tool for managing account profiles.
<Capolus> distro*
<james296> how can I verify amaranths compiz fusion repository?
<Capolus> They just share the same name
<Pelo> eternalswd, I think you can do that in  the keybaord shorcut dialog or in the scim thingy
<alphanimal> hey Pelo, remember me? :)
<Pelo> Capolus, clearly I know nothing about this so I suggest you repeat your query periodicaly
<Pelo> Capolus,  or check in the forum
<Pelo> yes alphanimal  I remember your nick , but not your problem
<alphanimal> ALSA and OSS mess up
<Capolus> Pelo, I already searched the forums, and googled, no luck so far :(
<alphanimal> it's getting worse
<Pelo> alphanimal,  yes I recall, I told you to find a way to redirecting alsa to your other card
<alphanimal> :)
<Jordan_U> alecwh, I am not actually sure which of those is going to control the headphones :) try muting channels ( the M key ) until it effects just the headphones and / or just the internal speakers
<pawan> can rocketdock be used in ubuntu
<alecwh> mk
<alecwh> will do
<alecwh> thanks Jordan_U!
<Pelo> alphanimal,  sorry, but I realy donT' know how to go about fixing it,  did you check the card model in the forum ?
<alphanimal> i posted in forum now but got no answer yet
<alphanimal> the problem was that OSS took control over the device
<Pelo> alphanimal,  it's always a better idea to search the forum
<alphanimal> so ALSA couldn't start it
<alphanimal> yes i serched
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Np, report back which channel does what, I am curious :)
<alphanimal> searched
<alecwh> Jordan_U: Give me just a sec
<Pelo> alphanimal,  google is also a good place not everything linux is in the ubuntuforums
<alphanimal> after playing around a bit ALSA got the device again
<pawan> hello
<Capolus> Is there a way for me to change the default Firefox Bookmarks on new accounts in Ubuntu? I already tried the gnome tool Sabayon but its bugged and dosnt work correctly. Is there an alternative tool?
<Pelo> pawan,  yes ?
<Malachi> What's a CD burning app that will allow me to burn multiple tracks for different CDs without having to rip them first?
<alphanimal> but more than one application can sill not access the sound
<pawan> how
<narg> Is there any chance that using split and cat would corrupt and archive?
<narg> an*
<Pelo> Capolus,  what do you mean by default FF book mark ?
<Pelo> pawan, how what ?
<pawan> rocketdock on ubuntu
<etyrnal> what's wrong with this syntax in my fstab?  g5:"/Volumes/Big Momma/drqueue" /mnt/render nfs -P,-b
<Jordan_U> Malachi, What do you mean, that doesn't seem possible unless you have two drives?
<Pelo> narg,  you are probably better off unpacking the archive and making new ones
<Capolus> Pelo, the firefox bookmarks any new accounts get. By default firefox generates "Getting Started" and "BBC headlines". I need to put a custom bookmarks.html there.
<etyrnal> unfortunately the space in the filename HAS to stay
<narg> Pelo: Assume that isn't an option.
<Pelo> pawan,  can you bloody try to make complete sentences stating yor problem instead of a few words at a time
<Pelo> narg, that take a chance or don't
<narg> Pelo: thanks for the advice
<Malachi> Jordan_U: I want to be able to insert CDs and select tracks to burn, and then at the end, when I'm ready to burn, reinsert the CDs again. So I won't have to rip them all to the HD.
<Pelo> Capolus, I don'T know about disabling them from every new accounts at creation but you can remove them with the bookmark manager in firefox
<Pelo> narg, make a copy and try it
<Jordan_U> Malachi, Do you have multiple CDROM drives?
<Malachi> Jordan_U: Either that, or have it automatically rip the songs I choose from a CD.
<Malachi> Jordan_U: No.
<alecwh> Jordan_U, I can't find it... :( The Mic and speakers work, but disabling the speakers disables the headphones as well. The headphones doesn't seem to have a specific channel.
<alphanimal> Pelo, do you know a way to disable OSS?
<etyrnal> no nfs experts here right now?
<Capolus> Pelo, I know I can edit them manualy, but I want a new account to have those bookmarks automaticly instead of the default ones. Sabayon lets me do that, but for some reason it bugs and puts the bookmarks in a seperate folder.
<Malachi> Jordan_U: Right now, I have to insert the CD, rip all the tracks, put them in a special folder, and then burn that folder.
<Drk_Guy> How can i add a nice msg at the last part of the script, something like: "Congratulations, the script is done!"
<Drk_Guy> ?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, :(
<Pelo> alphanimal,  I don'T , check in the forum  , I'm sorry but I am lowsy with hardware problems
<Malachi> I'd rather have a program that allows me to insert a CD, choose the track, automatically rip the track, I pop in a new CD, do the same thing, then burn.
<astro76> Drk_Guy, echo "your message"
<Malachi> Jordan_U: But don't stress to hard. I'll just do it this way for now.
<alphanimal> i did check the forum
<alphanimal> but thx anyway
<BaD_CrC> how do i obtain the UUID of a hard drive so i can add them to /etc/fstab ?
<alphanimal> i'm off cya
<Drk_Guy> astro76: so i just put in: echoe "Congratulations..."
<Jordan_U> Malachi, You shouldn't have to rip the tracks that you don't want, I am still not quite sure what you want
<Jordan_U> !uuid | BaD_CrC
<ubotu> BaD_CrC: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sport> is it possible to SHH outside of my lan i port forwarded it.... now what?
<BaD_CrC> gratias
<Pelo> Capolus, I realy don'T know,  like I suggested befor you probably need to find a sabayon channel, for the app of course not for the distro
<Malachi> Jordan_U: That's okay. I'll live.
* Pelo is realy unhelpfull tonight
<b_9> my lcd seems to lose sync on my laptop.  I have a dell m1710 running ubnutu 7.04.  Is there a known fix/
<b_9> ?
<Jordan_U> sport, What are you trying to do?
<Pelo> b_9,  known fixes would be in the forum
<b_9> ok thanks pelo
<Pelo> that is where known fixes go to die
<sport> <Jordan_U> connect to a ubuntu samba lan server from outside on my house
<sport> of* not on
<yurimxpxman_> soundray: I can't see that unison is doing anything. It hasn't made any new files afaict. Does it put them in a temporary directory until it's done or something?
<defendguin> anyone know a little bit about usplash?
<Pelo> defendguin,  specific questions please
<b_9> Pelo, thanks... I went to ubuntu forums the other day....  What forum are you specifically talking about?
<defendguin> Pelo: well the usplash graphic is going away very early in the boot process and not returning
<Jordan_U> sport, You should be able to simply "ssh user@yourIP"
<Pelo> b_9 I was talking about the ubuntu forums, but I guess google might do as well
<b_9> I'll dig further
<Pelo> defendguin,  usplash is the little rectangle that appears in the middle of the desktop in the first few seconds after the destkop comes on , that is what you are talking about correct ?
<defendguin> no
<Jordan_U> defendguin, Probably some part of boot is taking longer than the default timeout for usplash
* Pelo realy needs to shut up now 
<Iuri_RJ_B1> I need a help people, when I try to install a graphics driver it complains that I'm running XServer, so, How do I get a shell only environment with no graphic interface?
<marginoferror> What's the preferred way to report a bug in a package that has no Launchpad project?
<sport> <Jordan_U> shh command not found
<Jordan_U> Pelo, No, usplash is the boot splash, not the login splash
<defendguin> Jordan_U: there is some output that is causing usplash to go away so that i can view the message but it is something that can safely be ignored
<Jordan_U> sport, Sorry, ssh
<Pelo> Iuri_RJ_B1,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Iuri_RJ_B1> thank you
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I thought the login splash was the one where you put your nick and password in ?
<sport> <Jordan_U> it just goes into ... nothing
<defendguin> i did a little tinkering with usplash and i was curious if i altered my usplash.conf or my menu.list file in some way that would have caused this to happen
<Jordan_U> Pelo, That is not a splash, that is a login screen, a splash screen is generally something that does nothing useful but looks pretty while you are waiting for something to load
<sexcopte1> hi, how do i mount a .cue/.bin pair of files? is it using the mount command somehow?
<sport> <Jordan_U> i can type but no password prompt no ls no cd /
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  ok
<Pelo> !iso | sexcopte1
<ubotu> sexcopte1: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> sport, Do you have openssh-server installed on the machine at home?
<marginoferror> Can anyone help me report a bug with an ubuntu package properly?
<Jordan_U> marginoferror, Sure
<sport> <Jordan_U> i can shh in fine using the local ip
<sexcopte1> Pelo: this doesn't appear to be an iso file, it's a bin file
<sport> <Jordan_U> ssh*
<barnaby> Has anyone run across an Ubuntu-only cd burning issue? I have burned many cds with this laptop using different distros, but now both k3b and serpentine tell me they hate my blank cds. I thought I had a bad batch of cds until I booted into sabayon and burned a cd no problem. I can also burn an iso onto a dvd on this laptop with k3b.
<marginoferror> Jordan_U: I have found a bug with ntfs-3g, but I don't know where to report it.  There's no launchpad project for it or FUSE in general.
<Pelo> sexcopte1, it will work as well, you just substitute iso for bin
<sexcopte1> Pelo, ok i'll try that thanks
<marginoferror> Jordan_U: Oh, I'm running Gutsy, but I thought since this is a general "how do you report a bug" question it should go to this channel.
<sport> <Jordan_U> only using putty tho.
<Jordan_U> sport, It may be that putty uses a different port?
<ParaDoX> Hey all... is there any kind of a program to compose music with or do remixes with that's similar to something like Sony Acid Pro or Propellorheads Reason for linux???
<Pelo> ParaDoX, audacity for mixing and editing
<sport> <Jordan_U> can I ssh through any port?
<astro76> marginoferror, that would come under ubuntu (short cut bugs.ubuntu.com)
<ParaDoX> Pelo: Can I load samples and make loops with that too?
<Jordan_U> Paracha, Possibly Ardour
<sexcopte1> Pelo: I get the message "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<sport> <Jordan_U> well i might be able to solve my problem form here thx for helping :D
<Pelo> ParaDoX, I'm not too familar with it but it seemed pretty extensive,
<Jordan_U> sport, Yes but you need to set ssh to listen to that port and have that port forewarded
<ParaDoX> Pelo: Okay, thanks, I'll check it out!
<sexcopte1> Pelo: and the mime-type appears to be application/x-cd-image
<marginoferror> Jordan_U: IRC silently died on me, so if you sent a response to my previous question about filing a bug report for ntfs-3g, I didn't get it =(
<Pelo> sexcopte1, you need to follow the exemple in the links, it deosnT' mount like a hdd you need to loop it some how,
<Jordan_U> Paracha, Ardour is much more complete / professional http://www.ardour.org/
<rebel4lyfe> Paradox: I have had great success for editing mixing and filtering music using audacity for Linux on this laptop.
<ParaDoX> rebel4lyfe: Okay, I'll take you're word for it... i'm installing it now
<jonathan8di> Do I need to install an anti-virus program and setup a firewall?
<Jordan_U> marginoferror, I am actually getting an error trying to do anything with launchpad right now :)
<Jordan_U> !virus | jonathaN
<ubotu> jonathaN: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jonathan8di> I know viruses are much less common on Linux
<marginoferror> Jordan_U: Oh.  It seemed to be working okay for me a half-hour ago...
<marginoferror> Ugh.  This bug I thought I found with ntfs-3g is still here, but apparently has a different cause than I thought.  What a mess.
<defendguin> Jordan_U: do you think you could give me the kernel line from your grub menu.list file?
<erisco> where is browser cache stored?
<Pelo> later folks
<Jordan_U> jonathaN, By default Ubuntu does not have anything listening on any port except for icmp ( ping ) so you don't need to configure the firewall unless you add something that does
<b_9> Pelo, I'm still seeing plenty of people with sync problems in forums, but no solution...  I'm obviously not too proficient.  Any specific thread that will fix my lcd occasionally losing sync?
<Jordan_U> defendguin, Sure, but it would likely cause you to have a kernel panick at boot :)
<kersinc07> #panas
<defendguin> i'm not gonna copy it
<kkek> is there a way to pervent ubuntu from automatically mounting a certain partition when a usb drive is plugged in (for instance, if I have two partitions on a usb drive... one labeled linux, and the other labeled data, can I prevent the partition labeled linux from being automounted)
<defendguin> just look at it
<Jordan_U> defendguin, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=729ddb88-9712-4c71-8173-ec7a76a2d46b ro quiet splash lpj=8000000
<RxDx> how can i restore my ipod on linux?
<defendguin> Jordan_U: looks right to me
<defendguin> what about your usplash.conf
<defendguin> mine only has 2 lines in it
<Jordan_U> defendguin, Why are you asking?
<astro76> !ipod | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<RxDx> thanks
<Jordan_U> defendguin, Mine also
<RxDx> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<defendguin> for some reason usplash isn't working properly
<Falstius> any hints on getting the 'one touch backup' button on an external USB drive to work?  It doesn't show up as a keyboard event in xev.
<lullis> Hi all. I am trying to get Flash Player working on my machine. It is a Athlon X2. Apparently, Adobe's Installer compains about being a x86-64 architecture...
<kkek> is there a way to prevent automounting of a partition with a certain lable (ie, don't automount any partitions named "linux")
<defendguin> Jordan_U: the boot log is kept in /var/log/boot ?
<Ste-Foy> ahhh un rayon de soleil
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | lullis
<ubotu> lullis: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jordan_U> defendguin, AFIK yes
<WindsofTime> mightymball hows the download coming?
<defendguin> my log is empty i wonder why
<crabgrass> hey what's the name of that one file that refrences drives by uuid? fcsk is complaining about a nonexistant drive and i can't remember where that file is.
<astro76> kkek, is this a partition on your hard drive
<Falstius> kkek: you could do it with a custom udev rule, I think.
<alskdjfas> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, and there's a terrible problem. When I put in any CD/DVD, it gets very slow, and I can't work with any file of the CD. Anyone know about this?
<kkek> astro76, no... a partition on a usb drive... it has a data partition, and a partition I will be installing an OS on... I only want the data partition automounted.
<Jordan_U> defendguin, Why would you expect there to be anything there?
<eboyjr> I f I install Ubuntu on a new machine without Windows or any other OS, will Ubuntu install GRUB and use it? ( I hope not )
<Kist> Can I ask a newbie question?
<Malachi> Of course, Kist.
* djkorn_ is listening to: Slipknot - IOWA - Left Behind Full - (2:05/4:06)
<eboyjr> Kist, yea
<Kist> I'm using the terminal.
<DjKoRn`> wuzup!?
<kkek> Falstius: I'm fairly new to linux... any idea what the udev rule would look like?
<defendguin> Jordan_U: well i would expect anything output created during boot to be saved somewhere
<Kist> And I start a program with the terminal
<Malachi> Kist: Okay.
<Kist> But it doesn't go back to the prompt, I think.
<Malachi> Kist: That's because it won't go back until you end the program.
<crabgrass> where's the file that references drives by uuid?
<Kist> Oh okay.
<zoidberg_> guys i need some help...does anyone in here know about Latex and Bibtex?
<Malachi> Kist: You can always add a & to the end of the command to prevent that from happening.
<Kist> I figured.
<Malachi> Kist: Or, you can press Alt+F2 and type the program name.
<alskdjfas> Guys, any CD/DVD I put in, don't work, it gets terribly slow, and I can't work on any file.
<astro76> crabgrass, links are in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Kist> Ah, okay, I wanted to open multiple programs and it kept doing that.
<Malachi> Kist: If the program doesn't have a shortcut, try using ALT+F2. It's the same thing as the Run Command in Windows.
<crabgrass> astro76: hmm, the one fcsk is complaining about isn't in there. anywhere else it would read from?
<Jordan_U> Kist, And if you want the programs to not quit when you close the terminal use screen
<Malachi> Kist: You can always add a shortcut by right-clicking the desktop or panel and choosing "Create Launcher."
<astro76> crabgrass, oh that's probably in your fstab then
<astro76> !uuid | crabgrass
<ubotu> crabgrass: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<crabgrass> astro76: fstab! that's the one! thanks, brb
<gaspipe67> anyone know how compatable the HP Officejet Pro L7680 All-in-One printer is with ubuntu?
<eboyjr> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> !hardware | gaspipe67
<ubotu> gaspipe67: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gaspipe67> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> gaspipe67, Np
<Kist> Sorry, disconnected.
<Kist> But yeah, alt+F2 at any time and end commands in the terminal with &?
<astro76> gaspipe67, apparently it works perfectly http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_Pro_L7600
<pvl> can any1 help me set up my microphone? when i speak into it, the sounds coem out at the speakers but the computer wont record
<indigo> mutt
<nolhay> how can i add modprobe ndiswrapper to the startup?
<ironfroggy> Is there a good way to try and recover the data in nodes after a file was opened for writing, loosing the previous data?
<crabgrass> astro76: interesting, apparently i have a second hdd in my box that i forgot all about
<ironfroggy> my wife lost hours and hours of work when she tried save in GIMP and it died halfway through.
<crabgrass> astro76: in fstab it's mount point is /media/hdc1, but it's not mounting at boot
<zoidberg_> guys i need some help...does anyone in here know about Latex and Bibtex?
<SirBob1701> so how can i download all the gaim pixmaps agian?
<SirBob1701> i screwed up lol
<gaspipe67> astro76: thanks again.... I'm thinking about buying this one, and my old brother mfp didn"t work with linux
<astro76> gaspipe67, hp is very good as they actively support open source drivers
<leftyfb> has anyone here ever got a "live cd" to boot over pxe?
<Grungebunny> Hello, im going to be getting a laptop soon and will be wanting to run a network with a wireless router..both computers will be dualboot with Ubuntu/XP how difficult is it to setup a network like this? Im trying to plan ahead.
<Falstius> kkek: udev rules are fairly cryptic and I haven't played with it in a few years.  You'd have to google it.
<gaspipe67> astro76: I want a good mfp with fax and also prints some decent quality photo prints
<gaspipe67> astro76: this has some good reviews
<Superkuh> It is a long story, fiesty 64 bit, xinerama with nvidia proprietary drivers. gnome-terminal issues. In order to get it to launch at all (I use rxvt now instead) I have to "$XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 gnome-terminal" as per http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354767#c5, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/58232, and my own report: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-term
<Superkuh> inal/+question/9430 . I am trying to add that ENV variable to all shortcuts in the gnome menu, but fail. Can someone help?
<astro76> Grungebunny, dirt simple
<pvl> it sint difficult at all
<zoidberg_> guys i need some help...does anyone in here know about Latex and Bibtex?
<Flannel> !anyone | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astro76> Grungebunny, only thing to look out for is a well supported wireless card in the laptop
<Grungebunny> astro are there some guides I can read so I know what i'll be doing in setting up the network ahead of time with ubuntu?
<macogw> Grungebunny: if it says "centrino" you're good
<macogw> Grungebunny: thatll have intel 3945 wireless, and those work great
<macogw> Grungebunny: dont get ATI graphics
<zoidberg_> how do u install bibtex on ubunut?
<nolhay> how can i add modprobe ndiswrapper to the startup?
<SirBob1701> how do i get the gaim pixmaps (24x24)
<Flannel> zoidberg_: bibtex is included in tetex-extra
<Jordan_U> marginoferror, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g
<ironfroggy> i know i can undelete, but what about when a file is overwritten, but only the very beginning?
<ironfroggy> i know that, physically, the data is still there.
<leftyfb> I can get a pxe server going just fine using netboot images for installation. Apparently it is possible to copy the contents of the live cd to an nfs share and boot the live gnome environment over pxe. Has anyone got this to work or can help me out? I get to "squashfs: version ..blah blah blah" and a bunch of nfs activity, but then it just stops.
<Jordan_U> nolhay, Add it to /etc/modules
<nolhay> Jordan_U, i tried but to no avail it didn't do squat
<astro76> ironfroggy, the very beginning is the worst part to lose if you're looking for non text files
<nolhay> i put a file in there called wireless.modules
<nolhay> had it go to /bin/sh
<Drk_Guy> If anyone is interested
<nolhay> and then run modprobe ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> nolhay, I mean the file /etc/modules
<Drk_Guy> I'll put the Z600 automagic script in linuxgoodies.wordpress.om tomorrow
<Drk_Guy> *c.com
<nolhay> kedit /etc/modules
<ripper> nano ftw
<Jordan_U> nolhay, You need root privileges to save it, try "sudo nano /etc/modules"
<nolhay> Jordan_U,  THANKS that was the file i was looking for... and im logged in as root
<Jordan_U> nolhay, DO NOT log in as root
<nolhay> and i ended up doin nano
<nolhay> Jordan_U, im configuring another computer
<nolhay> im not root ight here
<GNine> if i delete ntfs partition on hard drive using gparted, will grub adjust automatically to the change?
<Jordan_U> nolhay, Logging in as root with X is dangerous and insecure
<Superkuh> I am trying to set an environmental variable, 'XIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1' to work around a gnome/nvidia/xinerama bug. Can someone teach me how to do this via editing the applications menu, as opposed to cli calls?
<leftyfb> anyone?
<nolhay> heh not really concerned about security and i got everything undercontrol now
<alskdjfas> my system can't read Cd's/dvd's well, it's VERY slow at that, any Idea, thank you ver much.
<Superkuh> Er, XLIB.
<jax_beachbum> hey everybody!
<eboyjr> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macogw> alskdjfas: clean your cd drive
<Superkuh> alskdjfas: check if they are in PIO mode or DMA.
<jax_beachbum> i just installed Feisty Fawn on my friend's Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop. It went great, except for one problem - I can't get the wireless network card to work. Can anyone help?
<ironfroggy> ask dell
<alskdjfas> Superkuh, thanks, how can I check that? sorry I'm a noob.
<Superkuh> Me too. But those are keywords you can use in your search.
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: try ndiswrapper instead of bcm
<alskdjfas> ok thanks, I appreciate your help.
<Jordan_U> jax_beachbum, Do you know what chipset it is?
<Superkuh> Perhaps system->preferences->hardware management.
<nolhay> Jordan_U, still no go, it didn't work
<Jordan_U> DjViper, jax_beachbum Always try getting the firmware first if it's broadcom
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: I did that, following this tutorial: http://pervasivecomputing.net/ubuntu_feisty_7_04_on_dell_inspiron_e1505
<DjViper> Jordan_U: bcm driver is not working on 50% or so of all the dell's I've seen with ubuntu
<jax_beachbum> I probably just did something n00b. That's all.
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: okay
<OverLord> y a des francais des usa ou canada ici ?
<jax_beachbum> I installed Wifi Radar, but it's not working like it does on my old Toshiba laptop with Xubuntu feisty
<element43> so I have a VPS from vpslink.com .. Ubuntu 7.04 - They give you one account root. so i logged in as root and created a new user. added them to the adm group, and still I could not use sudo. So I did visudo and add %adm ALL=(ALL) ALL to the end of the file.  Still I can't not sudo with my user. Any ideas?
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: you need to blacklist the old driver etc and you probably need to either get or atleast start network manager
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: wifi radar is complicated, get network manager instead
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: ok thanks. I did blacklist the old driver, but I forgot about network manager. thanks
<Toma-> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: and get get the wpa driver
<OverLord> je veux pas d'aide , je cherche des contacts us ou canadien
<palintheus_> !fr | OverLord
<ubotu> OverLord: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zendo> Hi, when I try to compile some GUI program  I get error message that X11 libraries are missing. Can someone pleaste tell me what should I install?
<nolhay> OverLord, query moi
<OverLord> ok
<Grandpappi> can someone give me a hand with madwifi-ng drivers? i've followed the ubuntuforums instructions (several of them), and kismet works, but i can't seem to put the card in monitor mode. any way to determine if the new drivers are in effect?
<newpers> any ideas why i get slow ping responses on ubuntu
<leftyfb> I can get a pxe server going just fine using netboot images for installation. Apparently it is possible to copy the contents of the live cd to an nfs share and boot the live gnome environment over pxe. Has anyone got this to work or can help me out? I get to "squashfs: version ..blah blah blah" and a bunch of nfs activity, but then it just stops.
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: how do you do that?
<GNine> boot.ini invalid on ntfs partition (windows XP), how to fix that
<GNine> from ubuntu
<Rowan> hey guys
<Rowan> are hte ubuntu repositories down?
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<vOv> hi ~
<jax_beachbum> thx
<Ohzie> For some reason gnome has no option to shutdown and the "shutdown" command does not exist. :(
<Ohzie> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nils__as>  #ubuntu-de
<nils__as> sry
<randoman> hey guys, how do I enable the /etc/rc.local file?
<southafrikanse> hello I wish to install compiz fusion. How can I do it?
<southafrikanse> latest release
<vOv> use to google
<randoman> hey guys, how do I add a program to bootup,
<bobsomebody> question, is there a way for me to rotate my moniters output on a laptop? IE: I would like the display to resolve at 768X1024 with a 90 degree rotation
<DjViper> southafrikanse: there are lots of tutorials on how to install compiz-fusion on the forum and on howtoforge.com
<mightymball> where did pelo go
<RxDx> is there any aplications to restore my ipod as factory defaults on linux?
<randoman> do I add the command to /etc/rc.local
<Rowan> randoman, have you tried going to System >> Preferences >> Session >> Startup Options
<bobsomebody> randoman, use System > Preferences > Session > add a new launcher
<Toma-> randoman: sure thatll work if it doesnt need a gui
<bobsomebody> lol
<randoman> isnt there another way
<zonkiest> Hi, my numberpad on my keyboard doesn't seem to be working in 6.06 Server ?
<Rowan> err, startup programs
<Toma-> randoman: what program?
<randoman> it wont run beccause it needs root privileges
<Rowan> randoman
<Rowan> <Rowan> randoman, have you tried going to System >> Preferences >> Session >> Startup Options
<Rowan> <bobsomebody> randoman, use System > Preferences > Session > add a new launcher
<randoman> rowan I know this
<Toma-> randoman: /etc/rc.local is executed as root
<Rowan> im sure you can do   "sudo beryl-manager" or whatever you're opening
<Rowan> :P
<randoman> ok toma so i add /usr/bin/firestarter
<randoman> and it should load up
<Toma-> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<bobsomebody> any ideas about that screen rotate thing?
<randoman> the r.local file says this
<randoman> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<randoman> # bits.
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: ok, I verified that network manager was already installed and running, and I have the wpasupplicant driver, but it's still not working.
<Toma-> randoman: hmm yeh you wont run that from rc.local
<Rowan> actually guys i myself had a question, the default keyring, is there any way i can add things to the keyring and NOT have to put in my password? its annoying booting up my computer and having to put in a keyring password for the wrieless internet.
<randoman> ok
<randoman> but say apache, or mysql etc will run from rc.local?
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: when i disconnect from the wired network, it can't connect to any of the wireless networks. Should I enable roaming mode?
<Rowan> apache, mysql both bootup by default
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: no, hmm
<Toma-> randoman: not really, they all have their own startup scripts in /etc/rc.d/
<randoman> i know, i disabled that
<randoman> ok
<randoman> nm
<Toma-> apache for instance, needs to run as var-www i think
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: what exactly happens when you try to connect?
<randoman> apache can run from anywhere you isntall it to
<randoman> ;P
<Toma-> randoman: does firestarter have its own init script?
<randoman> yeah but its not executing
<randoman> for some reason
<randoman> thast why im asking
<why_ati> effects
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: it has roaming mode enabled by default.
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: turn it off
<Toma-> randoman: yes, but needs to be executed as a specify user
<randoman> ok
<Toma-> randoman: ahh you need to add it to init... hold on
<randoman> k
<Tamale> how can i just go back one revision with apt-get?
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: The options network manager gives me are: "Wired Network" and "Manual Configuration"
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: sorry - n00b here
<Tamale> the latest compiz broke me
<randoman> toma: so this is how you direct the txt to me
<randoman> how do you direct the text to a specific person without msging htem?
<Toma-> randoman: im hitting 'rando' then i hit tab
<ahmadsaifan> Im having problems with beryl ( please view screenshot) : http://img465.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkq1.png
<randoman> ahhh
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: ok, I turned it off. Am now trying to connect to my dlink router. Should I choose hexadecimal wep key or ascii wep key?
<Toma-> randoman: its called tab completion... works great for getting peoples attention :)
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: hm.. you need to dig through some logs and look for that hick-up
<randoman> yeah it does
<ahmadsaifan> My guess is that beryl is crashing
<atoms2> done someone know how to install flash for firefox under ubuntu. I'm copying libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin however it does not work
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: You lost me ...
<Toma-> randoman: heres an interesting thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2587040
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: I cant help you any further with so little to go on :)
<DjViper> sorry
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: what log should I look at?
<ahmadsaifan> SOMEONE please view screenie: http://img465.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkq1.png
<ahmadsaifan> im having problems with beryl
<randoman> ahh gracias
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: dmesg
<randoman> i dont have to have it running anyways
<Tamale> how can i just go back one revision with apt-get?
<Tamale> the latest version of compiz seems to be broken
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> Tamale: you cant really
<ahmadsaifan> #beryl
<Toma-> (at least with apt or synaptic)
<Tamale> Toma-: no offense, but what's the point of a system like apt if you can't do versioning?
<Tamale> lol
<Tamale> seems a little silly
<sippyCUP> ehm
<jax_beachbum> DjViper: I just noticed my dlink router is operating in WPA2 security mode. Could that be the problem?
<TylerJGillies> how do you enable universe component?
<Toma-> Tamale: well, you can, but since youre using a bleeding edge repo, they wont keep old versions
<Tamale> i bet they would considering how often it breaks
<Tamale> in any case, how can you try?
<DjViper> jax_beachbum: dont know, if you are using the wpa driver it should work
<Tamale> isn't it like, policy or something?
<Toma-> Tamale: you can try, highlight the package and click "PAckage > Force version"
<Toma-> in synaptic
<Tamale> ty
<Toma-> but again, its probably been *Updated*
<Tamale> they had a few olders ones still
<Tamale> *crossing fingers*
<TylerJGillies> a lot of my gnome stuff spits out alsa errors anyone know anything about that?
<Toma-> Tamale: you may need to lock the versions of a few packages
<Tamale> yah it didn't quite work
<rebel4lyfe> Is there a relatively easy way to incorporate peap (cisco) into the wireless, or is it something that should simply work with feisty?
<icespider69199> could someone please help me? I'm trying to use a Samba share as my library for banshee or exaile
<foug> how do i open a zip file through terminal
<marginoferror> Jordan_U: I saw your message a while ago.  Thanks for the link, I will post the bug there.
<Journeyman> how do I see how big a folder is in command line
<Toma-> Tamale: when you do get it working, Lock the versions you get so you dont break the system again (or do what i did and get rid of the offending repo
<Journeyman> when I mean how big, I mean everything in it, including subfolders
<Toma-> Journeyman: 'man du'
<Jason5876> foug: I believe it is unzip file.zip if you are in the directory the file is in.
<salkot> How much extra disk space will be used when I upgrade to Feisty?
<leftyfb> Journeyman: du -sh /foldername
<leftyfb> foug: unzip filename
<foug> thanks
<Jordan_U> marginoferror, np
<caner> how can i kill the processes that are owned by the root (i am the root) simple kill command doesnt kill them i am not sure why?
<leftyfb> Journeyman: du -sh /foldername/*
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm trying to use ffmpeg to create an mpeg video from a .wav audio stream and a jpeg to use as simply a background image. I know it can be done, but I don't remember how
<OrgulloKmoore> any clues?
<leftyfb> caner , reboot
<Journeyman> ah
<leftyfb> becuase that's what you're only option is if you try to kill all processes owned by root
<Journeyman> Toma-, thanks
<Jordan_U> caner, Kill -9
<Tamale> Toma-: I don't know how to get it working though now :)
<caner> Jordan_U wont it kill all the proccesses i can
<Toma-> Tamale: you might have the old packages in /var/apt/cache, you can use dpkg to manually install them all, but like i said, its a pita. :)
<Journeyman> why does apt-get remove not remove everything
<kyncani_> salkot: in /etc/apt/sources.list, replace edgy with feisty, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will tell you about space requirement. Then revert the changes in sources.list
<Journeyman> it leaves start up scripts, config files and other crap
<Journeyman> is there  a way to make sure everything gets deleted
<Jordan_U> caner, I am not sure what you mean?
<leftyfb> Journeyman: sudo apt-get remove --purge <program>
<salkot> kyncani_, thanks
<palintheus> Journeyman: use autoremove or use aptitude to install and remove aps
<Tamale> Toma-: I'm working with a guy in ubuntu-effects
<kyncani_> salkot: use --dry-run with apt-get to make sure you don't do the upgrade
<salkot> ok
<icespider69199> could someone show me how to add a Samba share to my library in Banshee or Exaile?
<leftyfb> I can get a pxe server going just fine using netboot images for installation. Apparently it is possible to copy the contents of the live cd to an nfs share and boot the live gnome environment over pxe. Has anyone got this to work or can help me out? I get to "squashfs: version ..blah blah blah" and a bunch of nfs activity, but then it just stops.
<Rowan> is there any way i can add things to the keyring and NOT have to put in my password? its annoying booting up my computer and having to put in a keyring password for the wireless internet.
<mannytu> leftyfb: Thank you for <sudo apt-get remove --purge <program>>
<icespider69199> Rowan: edit /etc/pam.d/gdm
<icespider69199> Rowan: and add the following line at the end:
<icespider69199> Rowan: @include common-pamkeyring
<rottle> is there a quick way to turn ubuntu 7.04 into a wireless access point?
<icespider69199> Rowan: for this to work, your login password and keyring password need to be the same
<Rowan> ty very much
<Rowan> they are
<clusty> hey
<clusty> I am looking for some program to create movies from a bunch of images
<clusty> something nicer than mencoder
<clusty> any ideas?
<caner> i just want to kill two certain proccesses. i use the command kill #proc_num but it doesnt kill
<caner> Jordan_U althouh i run it as a root
<caner> leftyfb , why do u think i should reboot. is it a failure you thnk?
<clusty> caner, try killall -9 <name of command>
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a little wifi problem.... my router is located downstairs in the basement, i use my laptop on the 2nd floor of my house, i get about 50% signal strength, so now when im downstairs here , it is still the same... and im 3 feet from the router, anyone got a solution
<randoman> ok well i figured it out
<ToddEDM> ?
<caner> i terminated a sudo apt-get install ... prog with ctrl+z and it stays there (as a zombie or smth like that i am not sure). so i cant start a new apt-get install ....  thats why i am trying to kill it
<randoman> I had to had gksu /usr/sbin/firestarter, to sessions
<clusty> caner, do a fg in the shell
<Jordan_U> caner, And if you run kill -9 PID ?
<palintheus> how would I delete multiple files with different names, but same extension that are in different sub-directories directories of a folder?
<clusty> caner, ctrl z just suspends
<palintheus> preferably with CLI
<salkot> kyncani_, can I just run the upgrade manually by omitting the "dry-run" option? It looks like I have enough room, even though the Update Manager keeps reporting thatI don't.
<clusty> anyone video editing?
<ToddEDM> does anyone know what is happening with my wireless???
<Jordan_U> caner, kill just sends a sigquit which is like politely asking the program to quit, kill -9 sends a sigkill which means GTFO :)
<kyncani_> salkot: don't forget you must add the use space and the download size
<shiv_j> how do I get a text mode during boot? Which button to press
<KlrSpz> hellow everybody... i'm a gentoo user looking for a reasonable deployment method for my HTPC, and was wondering how people feel about UBUNTU for such a method... also, how does ubuntu act in a VMWare in regards to "sampling" the OS?
<ToddEDM>  hey guys, i got a little wifi problem.... my router is located downstairs in the basement, i use my laptop on the 2nd floor of my house, i get about 50% signal strength, so now when im downstairs here , it is still the same... and im 3 feet from the router, anyone got a solution
<salkot> kyncani_, even still
<caner> Jordan_U , thank u friend it i told it to gtfo :) its gone now. ive understood your point
<salkot> It looks like it will need 1.3GB, I have 1.5 free, and 900MB of what it needs is for downloads
<KlrSpz> ToddEDM, there are repeaters you can get... some work specifically with particular routers, some just take all signals and repeat with amplification
<kyncani_> salkot: well, if the update manager won't do it (stubborn thing), if it was me, i would dist-upgrade without too muchsecond thought, even if it is not the preferred way
<logreeval> Hi, When I play games like TORCS, the sound gets really poppy/crackly/choppy, does someone here knwo how to fix it?
<salkot> ToddEDM, your signal is strong, but it hasn't updated in your display yet
<salkot> kyncani_, ok
<jax_beachbum2> DjViper: I just noticed my dlink router is operating in WPA2 security mode. Could that be the problem?
<kyncani_> salkot: enjoy feisty :)
<Opus41> Greetings, ubutu-ers.
<FactTech> Question: What's the best channel to ask about getting an ancient ISA network card to work?
<salkot> thanks :)
<Opus41> On a newly-installed copy of Festy running on a Dell Optiplex, I've run into an odd problem with "services-admin", the Gnome tool for starting up various services including Samba.  The dialog box appears with its title, but that's it.  Sysetm Monitor reports that the process is "sleeping".  Tried killing & restarting it, same result.  Tried running it from command line, same result.  Anything I should try next?
<fenix> saludos alguien a trabajado con moin moin
<rebel4lyfe> It took me about three attempts to upgrade this machine to feisty, and equal to attempt dis-upgrade, but once I got away from this high latency connection it went flawless
<kyncani_> salkot: i would also quit gnome and dist-upgrade from a console
<djtansey> i have a serious problem -- ubuntu is no longer booting and mounting my hard drive.
<salkot> kyncani_, how?
<scam> djtansey,  your hdd die>?
<caner> clusty : is there a command to see a list of suspended procceses. i think i must have collected a bunch. i better kill them ?
<djtansey> i tried to log in and it said "your username is X, but /home/X doesn't exist. would you like to use /root?"
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<puppy-user-06som> when i load a gnome session, it halts after the gnome loading banner is shown, before any programs are loaded
<kyncani_> salkot: ctrl-alt-f1 to go to console number 1. The graphical desktop can be accessed back with alt-f7
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Ubuntu should be fine for an HTPC, as for vmware Ubuntu-desktop doesn't come by default with gcc kernel headers etc ( though they can all be installed with sudo apt-get install build-essential ) so you might have a problem installing vmware-tools if you don't install build-essential first, there are also pre built vmware images for Ubuntu
<clusty> caner, yes
<djtansey> scam: i doubt it. was just doing a regular reboot. and it seems that i have access to everything else on my HD, though it isn't listed in mount. but i can run gdm, xchat, etc. i could even install xchat.
<pvl> anyone mind helping me with my microphone? i tried getting it to record but now i cant even load the record app bc my sound settings are invalid
<clusty> caner, do a "ps auxw"
<clusty> list of all processes
<fenix> saludos alguien a trabajado con moin moin
<kyncani_> salkot: graphical desktop tends to be unstable and need reboot during/after big and numerous updates
<caner> clusty : thank you
<djtansey> scam: my machine only shows the following mounted -- varrun, varlock, procbususb, udev, devshm, lrm. any advice?
<clusty> caner, maybe a "ps auxw| grep <your user>" to get stuff you started
<salkot> kyncani_, ok, thanks
<kyncani_> np
<caner> clusty : yes thats better i think
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm trying to use ffmpeg to create an mpeg video from a .wav audio stream and a jpeg to use as simply a background image. I know it can be done, but I don't remember how
<pvl> is there a way to restore sound settings?
<clusty> caner, just starting?
<clusty> :D
<djtansey> scam: sorry -- x chat crapped  out when i searched for a channel
<clusty> OrgulloKmoore, trying to figure out something similar myself :D
<KlrSpz> i'm a gentoo user looking for a reasonable deployment method for my HTPC, and was wondering how people feel about UBUNTU for such a method... also, how does ubuntu act in a VMWare in regards to "sampling" the OS?
<OrgulloKmoore> clusty> really, what for?
<clusty> OrgulloKmoore, with mencoder, but its tedious
<fenix> saludos alguien a trabajado con moin moin
<OrgulloKmoore> I had done it before...but I forgot how
<OrgulloKmoore> someone here showed me
<Jordan_U> KlrSpz, , Ubuntu should be fine for an HTPC, as for vmware Ubuntu-desktop doesn't come by default with gcc kernel headers etc ( though they can all be installed with sudo apt-get install build-essential ) so you might have a problem installing vmware-tools if you don't install build-essential first, there are also pre built vmware images for Ubuntu
<caner> clusty : yes, yet another dumb begginner :)
<clusty> caner, did not say that :D
<clusty> caner, did not even think it :D
<ahmadsaifan> What is a good instant messenger for a hotmail account????????????
<tritium> KlrSpz: mythtv on ubuntu is great.  With the release of 7.10, there will even be a new release: mythbuntu
<Rowan> does anyone else get firefox randomly crashing and freezing?
<Rowan> ahmadsaifan: aMSN
<OrgulloKmoore> ahmadsaifan> gaim
<tritium> ahmadsaifan: or gaim
<clusty> ahmadsaifan, pidgin
<Rowan> http://amsn-project.net
<OrgulloKmoore> it's called something else now
<ahmadsaifan> Where can i find aMSN
<OrgulloKmoore> yeah, tat
<OrgulloKmoore> that*
<Rowan> or use my debs at http://projektphp.com/amsn
<clusty> ahmadsaifan, is next gaim
<OrgulloKmoore> or there's kopete
<rebel4lyfe> gaim here, can not get amsn to run right yet....
<caner> clusty : oh sorry for my poor english. but thats ok even if you meant it. i am a beg.
<fenix> saludos alguien a trabajado con moin moin
<KlrSpz> Jordan_U, hmm ok... i'm wanting to get the full install experience, so i might have to look into the build-essential stuff
<tritium> !es | fenix
<ubotu> fenix: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ahmadsaifan> ok thanks guys
<FactTech> Question: Anybody have any recommendations on which channel is best for asking about really old network cards (ISA interface)?
<ahmadsaifan> ill take a look
<Rowan> http://projektphp.com/amsn
<bruenig> KlrSpz, good idea, very liberating to know how to compile believe me
<KlrSpz> :) well gentoo has taught me a LOT
<ProN00b> FactTech, wtf oO
<bruenig> FactTech, #reallyoldnetworkcards?
<puppy-user-06som> what exactly what is loaded in the standard gnome session that isn't loaded in the failsafe?
<tritium> KlrSpz: you can fetch and build any package from source, if that is your preferenec
<FactTech> bruenig Would be nice if it worked that way. :)
<tritium> preference, even
<djtansey> can anyone help me -- my machine rebooted and gives me a functional system even though it says home/* is gone and 'mount' doesn't show /dev/sda (my hd) mounted.
<bruenig> djtansey, mount mounts partitions not drives
<ahmadsaifan> i found aMSN on add/remove programs. same program?
<ProN00b> FactTech, i don't think ubuntu would run on pc's that still got an isa interface...
<djtansey> bruenig: I know. i mean it has none of the /dev/sda* partitions
<bruenig> djtansey, not in /etc/mtab?
<Rowan> ahmadsaifan, its version .6 or something
<Rowan> its not as good as .7
<djtansey> bruenig: it doesn't have anything for / -- let me chcek
<FactTech> ProN00b Well, Xubuntu 6.10 runs, just slowly.
<award09> is there an encrypted way to access a ftp server if it refuses ssh/sftp connections?
<Rowan> i'd recommend getting the Release Candidate 1 from their website
<arnoldo> is the nvidia 8300 GS supported yet?
<djtansey> bruenig: nope.
<bruenig> FactTech, probably need to compile your own kernel
<bruenig> djtansey, never heard of that happening
<sport> i need help setting up my public FTP it works great w/ lan ip but not at all from the outside. i changed the port to 65432 and forwarded that it again works great in lan but not from my ip. here is my proftpd conf file http://cl1p.net/helpsport
<arnoldo> i installed feisty and i don't think i'm getting hardware rendering support
<pvl> sport you might need to set up an anonmyos account
<FactTech> bruenig I got Xubuntu 6.10 installed on the machine, and it runs. The network card wasn't detected, though. I tracked down some info on it and found that I can get it recognized with a modprobe command. But what next?
<arnoldo> i followed the binary driver howto for nvidia, but i don't see the 8300 GS getting detected
<sport> pvl it wont connect or find the ip. idk if that makes a difference
<arnoldo> i'd appreciate some help
<djtansey> bruenig: neither have i (in 10+ years of using linux). mount lists /proc, /sys, /var/run, /var/lock, /proc/bus/usb, /dev, /dev/shm, /dev/pts, /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/volatile, /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc
<ProN00b> FactTech, well, if its recognized, where is the problem ?
<Jordan_U> arnoldo, Does Restricted Manager show anything?
<pvl> sport did u say u can access it from another computer?
<bruenig> arnoldo, did you edit xorg.conf?
<sport> pvl any computer on the lan yes
<arnoldo> Jordan_U: er, oh, i should probably join #kubuntu
<nunofgs> I upgraded the motherboard and processor on my ubuntu machine and now it randomly freezes every 1-3 hours. Doesn't even respond to ping. Is there anything particular I needed to do since I switched from AMD to an Intel processor?
<Paradox34690> hey all... stupid question that's NOT Ubuntu related... what's the command for irc to show a listing of other channels available?
<sport> pvl only w/ the lan ip also
<matthew_> i am trying to install ubuntu on my friends old imac G3,  when i pop in the installation disc it loads for a while then an error message pops up telling me "you are required to change your password immediately(root enforced).  i dont know the password is there anyway around this?
<KlrSpz> Paradox34690: /list
<pvl> sport u might have set up a shared folder. with what program did u set it up?
<FactTech> ProN00b I think there is more configuration to do, I just don't know what. The card gets an IRQ assigned after modprobe, so I assume it can work. But it doesn't come up with an IP address assignment or anything.
<javes> good luck
<Paradox34690>  KlrSpz: Thanks!
<sport> pvl i used proftpd
<sport> pvl i have a samba network shared folder if thats what you mean
<ProN00b> FactTech, anything on ifconfig ?
<pvl> sport a shared folder isnt the same as an ftp
<pvl> sport, that is what i mean
<sport> pvl: maybe im shooting for fantasy. can i set up a ftp that anyone connected to the internet and download from?
<FactTech> ProN00b I don't know. I will go find out.
<pvl> sport yes
<djtansey> bruenig: just mounted /dev/sda2 and 4 to /media/hdd2 and 4 -- mounted fine. my files are there. any advice?
<bruenig> djtansey, its pretty baffling
<Ubuntuuser34> is there a popular irc chanel for vmware server?
<kyncani> matthew_: you should not be asked for any password during the livecd boot sequence. Make sure the cd is burned correctly, there is an option for that at the startup menu i think
<mr56k> if someone has never used linux before and are coming from a really old mac... Should i install kde or gnome
<djtansey> bruenig: yeah. never heard of it. know any big wigs here who might have a clue?
<sport> pvl how? i have a functioning ftp "site" that works on lan. how to i put it out to the public?
<kyncani> mr56k: try both and choose for yourself
<bruenig> djtansey, the more knowing who participate often are Pelo and Jordan_U for the most part
<mr56k> its not for me
<pvl> sport what ip adress is it using
<nunofgs> I upgraded the motherboard and processor on my ubuntu machine and now it randomly freezes every 1-3 hours. Doesn't even respond to ping. Is there anything particular I needed to do since I switched from AMD to an Intel processor?
<mr56k> i use gnome
<Ubuntuuser34> You won't have problems with either kde or gnome
<djtansey> bruenig: thanks.
<kyncani> mr56k: i use kde
* kyncani picks weapons
<sport> pvl the lan is 192.168.1.108 if thats what u mean?
<kyncani> :)
<pvl> sport do us an im client? it is much easier for me to explain there then here
<Ubuntuuser34> you can install gnome into kubuntu and kde into ubuntu in the package manager and choose which to loginto when starting up
<mr56k> so one is not easier then the other etc?? They are novice on computers and I don't/want/have time to train or show them
<mr56k> yea i might do that. Just install both
<puppy-user-06som> how can i see what the metacity loader loads (or is there a log for it somewhere?)?
<Rowan> anyone know whats up with this => http://pastebin.ca/656463
<sport> pvl okay, my msn gaim is jarrodmolsen@hotmail.com
<kyncani> mr56k: kde is more popular. Don't know about easier as it is really a matter of taste there
<Ubuntuuser34> Have it all KDE gnome and xfce right from the package manager after install
<mr56k> kde is more popular
<mr56k> ?
<moparisthebest> thats a strange one Rowan
<kyncani> mr56k: according to various survey
<KlrSpz> xfce ftw
<pvl> sport hold on i doubt i have an msn account
<mr56k> k
<moparisthebest> it shouldnt be trying to connect to localhost anyway should it?
<Rowan> i tried sudo apt-get update -f
<pvl> sport this is jsut a complicated manner and its easier of a messenger
<Ubuntuuser34> Gnome does a better job of dealing with things I plug in the usb. Probably a problem specific to my chipset though
<Rowan> i know thats why i think its weird :\
<cafuego> Rowan: That won't do anything.
<bruenig> Ubuntuuser34, gnome doesn't handle that, hal does which is not nearly DE specific
<kyncani> mr56k: like 50% more users i believe
<Rowan> maybe if i turn off the mediabuntu repositories...
<sport> pvl can we privite message in irc?
<Rowan> nope.. hmm.
<pvl> sport i believe i did send u 1, look at the left near the server?
<cafuego> Rowan: I think you have an http proxy set, and set to localhost:4001
<FactTech> ProN00b Nope, ifconfig shows only a local loopback at 127.0.0.1
<blah569_> Are you alloud to edit Ubuntu as long as you give full credit to Ubuntu?
<djtansey> Jordan_U: bruenig said you were knowledgeable.  I have a problem with ubuntu booting without loading my HD (according to mount and /etc/mtab) -- but somehow i can access one of my partitions (i can load gdm, etc) but not my /home partition. guesses?
<efram> woo, the newb actually made it =D
<moparisthebest> ah, like left over from using tor cafuego ? thats probably it
<Rowan> ah yeah i installed tor lately
<bruenig> djtansey, and cafuego, he knows stuff
<ProN00b> FactTech, and ifconfig -a ?
<djtansey> bruenig: thanks.
<Ubuntuuser34> bruenig is the hal different b't gnome and kde? Kde cann't find my cannon camera nor a printer
<cafuego> Serves $user right for using tor.
<blah569_>  Are you alloud to edit Ubuntu as long as you give full credit to Ubuntu?
<mightymball> ok i just finish dowloading ubuntu
<moparisthebest> thats probably it Rowan
<cntrlx> Could someone help me install Automatix within Debian 4.0?
<mightymball> know just install it
<djtansey> cafuego: bruenig said you were knowledgeable.  I have a problem with ubuntu booting without loading my HD (according to mount and /etc/mtab) -- but somehow i can access one of my partitions (i can load gdm, etc) but not my /home partition. guesses?
<cafuego> djtansey: Are you using Gutsy and lvm?
<moparisthebest> just burn it to a cd, reboot and have fun mightymball
<Rowan> still refuses after removing tor and privoxy
<bruenig> Ubuntuuser34, no, hal is not different, hal is standalone, it is started at boot
<efram> installing is the easy part ^
<Rowan> let me restart
<kyncani> !automatix | cntrlx
<ubotu> cntrlx: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<efram> was for me atleast :P
<blah569_>  Are you alloud to edit Ubuntu as long as you give full credit to Ubuntu?
<KlrSpz> how do you know if you're getting gutsy vs fiesty vs etc?
<mightymball> lol
<djtansey> cafuego: feisty -- only "odd" thing i have is backports enabled
<Smackban> !iso | Smackban
<mightymball> i have the ISO
<mightymball> so i can pout it in daemon tools
<pvl> sport, right click my name and click on open dialog window
<moparisthebest> no mightymball
<cafuego> djtansey: Hmm ok. lvm fails to run at all on the latest gutsy kernel here.
<moparisthebest> you have to burn it to a cd
<Smackban> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<FactTech> ProN00b ifconfig -a shows an eth0 device at IRQ10 with a real-looking HW Addr, but no IP address shown.
<moparisthebest> once you restart windows nor daemon tools will be running
<sport> pvl i had already tried
<cafuego> djtansey: SO, other partitions aren't mounting? Can';t mount them by hand, or unmount them it mtab says they're already mounted?
<mightymball> lol do i need a cd bruner
<mightymball> urner
<moparisthebest> generally you need a cd burner to burn cds ;)
<blah569_> Ugh, lol, can someone please answer my question?  I'm a web developer, I don't feel like learning how to build my own OS, so I want to edit Ubuntu.  Since its open source, isn't that possible?  I'm going to give full credit to Ubuntu.
<mightymball> WTF
<mightymball> srry
<mightymball> i dont have one
<moparisthebest> then you need to order a install cd mightymball
<ProN00b> FactTech, try ifup'ing it
<mightymball> no oen told me u had to burn it to a cd
<moparisthebest> they are free
<djtansey> cafuego: i can mount them by hand. they work fine. but they aren't mounted by default (though i have access to everything on my / partition)
<moparisthebest> hold on and Ill get you a URL
<moparisthebest> mightymball, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ProN00b> blah569_, judging from the words you uttered you don't seem capable of making your own os
<newbie3> anybody using nca_auth on squid?
<newbie3> my authentication can't run
<moparisthebest> blah569_, yes that is possible, you still need a good level of knowledge though
<FactTech> ProN00b OK... I'll go read the man page on that and give it a shot. I appreciate the pointers -- I rarely know how to start with these things, and #ubuntu always comes through with at least an orientation.
<Jordan_U> blah569_, You can do whatever you want with it as long as you don't distribute it, if you distribute it there are multiple licenses for different components
<blah569_> Ah
<sport> pvl?
<mightymball> order them
<Rowan> i still get this => http://pastebin.ca/656466
<drthunder> what is the default font in ubuntu?
<mightymball> how long will it take than
<moparisthebest> yes mightymball, just order them
<blah569_> What would be a good IDE to do this?
<pvl> sport, yes im trying to get an msn account
<moparisthebest> a few weeks mightymball
<newbie3> hello?
<djtansey> cafuego: i just ran forced e2fsck on my /home partition (can't do it on / partition because it says it is mounted.) it had marked it as clean, but i forced it anyways because dmesg said  maximal mount count reached -- though i wasn't given the option at boot to run it (nor did it run automatically)
<sport> pvl thx
<mightymball> will it cost anything to shipo them
<moparisthebest> maybe sooner, thats how long it took mine though
<sgtmattbaker> hi
<newbie3> anybody using squid?
<moparisthebest> no mightymball, it is entirely free
<moparisthebest> shipping and all
<cafuego> djtansey: Is /etc/fstab set to use UUID for the partitions?
<mightymball> wow lol
<Jordan_U> djtansey, Is this a fresh install or did this suddenly happen?
<moparisthebest> nice eh?
<djtansey> cafuego: yup
<djtansey> Jordan_U: happened suddenly. this install is from when feisty came out
<cafuego> newbie3: Just ask your squid question.
<newbie3> i used ncsa_auth and it can't run
<newbie3> cafuego?
<Jordan_U> djtansey, So /home is the only partition which is not mounting?
<Barry> What program can i use to upload/download music for my ipod?
<Gokee2> Anyone know if I can use ssh-copy-id on a port other then 22?
<sin2gen2> Barry:  gtkpod
<djtansey> Jordan_U: mount doesn't list / as mounted, but i have access to that data somehow. it doesn't list anything for / (nor does /etc/mtab) i mounted both manually to subfolders in /media and both mounted fine.
<Jordan_U> Gokee2, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to as long as the target machine is listening on whatever port you choose
<Rowan> i looked it up on the googlewebs and i think its because of "anon-proxy"
<rebel4lyfe> Thank You for the point to aMSN, it now works which is more than I had accomplished so far
<FactTech> ProN00b ifup seems straightforward enough, but running "ifup eth0" gives an error: "failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied." Trying "sudo ifup -v eth0" returns "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0".
<Jordan_U> djtansey, That is beyond bizarre
<djtansey> Jordan_U -- a message i sent to cafuego: i just ran forced e2fsck on my /home partition (can't do it on / partition because it says it is mounted.) it had marked it as clean, but i forced it anyways because dmesg said  maximal mount count reached -- though i wasn't given the option at boot to run it (nor did it run automatically)
<Gokee2> Jordan_U, I can`t seem to get it to work or find a list of options I can use..  -p portnum does not work
<djtansey> Jordan_U: you're telling me... i had a CF card plugged in, so i thought maybe that messed something up. but i rebooted without it in and it did the same thing. I'm going to reboot now that i've run e2fsck and see what happens.
<mightymball> which one do i order
<sin2gen2> Barry:  rhythmbox is sometimes called a "itunes clone".  it supports ipods as well
<FactTech> ProN00b Am I correct in thinking that the card was detected by modprobe? It wouldn't have an IRQ assignment if nothing was found, right?
<ProN00b> FactTech, well, it showing up in ifconfig at all is a good sign
<Jordan_U> djtansey, You can force an fsck at boot by running "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<Rowan> about the repositories
<palintheus> how would I delete multiple files with different names, but same extension that are in different sub-directories directories of a folder? Preferably with CLI. I asked about a 1/2 hr ago, but thought I would give it another shot before hitting the forums
<Rowan> removing anon-proxy then restarting worked just fine
<Ubuntuuser34> What do you use to generate an .ISO from a CD?
<ProN00b> FactTech, well, try asigning an ip and netmask manually with "ifconfig eth0 address 1.1.1.1 netmask 1.1.1.1" and then "ifconfig eth0 up" (replace 1.1.1.1 with apropriate values)
<squarebottle> My computer crashed while it was installing something, and now that I've turned it on again, it seems that I can't use apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, or anything to install stuff.
<mightymball> ok there
<mightymball> i ordered it so know i am set
<mightymball> and why do u have to burn it
<FactTech> ProN00b OK, I'll give it a shot.
<ProN00b> FactTech, or ask someone else how to get the modprobe to work automatically on boot so ubuntu configures it for you
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  try apt-get install -f
<mightymball> i have deaomon tools
<mightymball> virtual  drive
<FactTech> ProN00b Is it possible to execute a modprobe in the middle of an install? It's a fresh install and I don't mind redoing it.
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nugod> mightymball: because you need to boot the cd not access it in windows
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: No luck
<ProN00b> FactTech, install of what ?
<mightymball> i have a start .exe
<kyncani> FactTech: you can modprobe whenever you want
<mightymball> in the files
<FactTech> ProN00b Install of Xubuntu 6.10.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  sorry, try it with sudo
<mightymball> but u still need the cd
<squarebottle> I did.
<nugod> mightymball: yes... that just opens up a little window that lets you install some opensource windows programs
<ProN00b> FactTech, it shouldn't matter
<FactTech> kyncani Even during a text-mode install of the OS?
<mightymball> lol i got money if i ships
<mightymball> just 10 bucks lol
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: I tried your thing to, and it gave me this output
<kyncani> FactTech: whenever you want
<squarebottle> james@higaonna:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<squarebottle> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<squarebottle>  EOF after field name `'
<mightymball> so its ok
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<mightymball> will they put it in my mailboxx cus school starts soon
<etyrnal> i have a Dell PowerEdge 2300 dual 500MHz machine with Ubuntu 6.06 installed - only one processor shows up, what do i have to do to get theother processor to be utilzed ?
<nugod> mightymball: it is only a cd so it should fit nicely in your mailbox
<mightymball> goood
<djtansey> Jordan_U: nope -- same thing. this time i mounted /dev/sda4 to /home and then logged into gdm. that way i could load my own profile (before i had to create a new user form the command line before logging in)
<Jordan_U> !paste | squarebottle
<ubotu> squarebottle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mightymball> lol 4 to 6 weeks
<Jordan_U> djtansey, You can force an fsck at boot by running "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<mightymball> ahahahahahahahahahaahahha
<mightymball> thats a long time
<FactTech> kyncani Is there a way to get access to a terminal during the OS install?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Oh come on. You realize that the output of !paste was longer than what I posted. :<
<mightymball> i wish i had a cd burner lol
<mightymball> can u use nero
<nugod> mightymball: if you know someone with a burner you could ask them to burn it for you and save a little time
<mightymball> yeah my aunt i think
<cafuego> djtansey: Can you do a boot to recovery mode, so you get decent text debug output? It might log why it's not automounting /home
<nugod> mightymball: nero will let you burn it but you need a burner for the physical process of burning
<kyncani> FactTech: loop through the available consoles (alt-f1, alt-f2, ...)
<mightymball> lol
<mightymball> dang
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  you can try to move /var/lib/dpkg/available (back it up) and try it again.  apt might just recreate it
<djtansey> Jordan_U: will do. one more thing i noticed when i logged in: kinit-something-or-other name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/916...55) = sda3(8,3). that's my swap partition
<mightymball> will this sucks i get it d/l and than i need a cd butrner lol
<FactTech> kyncani OK... I know how to do that. I'll give it a shot. thanks!
<djtansey> cafuego: will do. be back soon.
<mightymball> so i can delte the d/l than and wait for the cds
<kyncani> FactTech: np
<mightymball> cd
<kyncani> :)
<pvl> sport what is ur msn id?
<nugod> mightymball: if you choose to you can delete the download
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, It wasn't as much that it was a problem as that many times people paste a few lines then flood later, I was just making sure since we don't have a floodbot ( although we should... )
<palintheus> mightymball: the 4-6 weeks is more like 6-8 I've ordered those so I can give away professional looking cds
<sport> pvl jarrodmolsen@hotmail.com
<Dominus> hi2all
<mightymball> 6-8
<mightymball> AWWWWWWW
<mightymball> where do they ship from
<palintheus> mightymball: overseas
<cafuego> 'they"?
<mightymball> OMG
<cafuego> the ubuntus?
<cafuego> They ship from Holland.
<mightymball> its gonna take 3 months
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: The funny thing is that I tried to open it with gedit, and, well, it wouldn't.
<palintheus> no just 2 ;-)
<squarebottle> I'll try moving it
<mightymball> i live in usa
<mightymball> florida
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Can you pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/available
<palintheus> mightymball: me too
<palintheus> OK
<nugod> mightymball: where do you live in the us? heck I can send you a disc if necessary
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  yeah.  i have had apt errors with /var dir files like yours
<cafuego> mightymball: Sometimes it only takes a few weeks, but they're probably overloaded, with software freedom day coming up.
<mightymball> florida
<palintheus> mightymball: I forgot I had some coming one time and was surprised to find them in the mailbox
<mightymball> nugod u got a
<mightymball> msn
<mightymball> lol
* cafuego got 600 last month :-)
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  sometimes i have to remove the file, and apt jut recreates it
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: I would pastebin it for ya, but I can't even open it with gedit. "not able to detect character coding"
<nugod> i do... let me see if I remember the PW... havent used it in awhile
<Strider> hi, can anyone tell me how to get my system tray back - the applet is not being offered to me
<mightymball> if any one lives near florida  send me a disk lol
<palintheus> cafuego: for a LoCo?
<cafuego> palintheus: No, special event, expo for high schools.
<Fezzler> Trying to connect my Tandy TRS-80 Model 102 to my Ubuntu PC.  When I run from Terminal a "./teeny-linux" program it says it can't open /dev/tty0 and to check permission.  Owner is Root.  What to do?
<mightymball> i will seell it on ebay for like 300 bucks lol
<Ubuntuuser34> Can you resize ext3 partitions?
<palintheus> cafuego: ah, I can email one from OK, you may get it in about a week or week and half
<nugod> mightymball: my msn is nugod@nugodl.net
<Strider> heheh I had a trs-80
<palintheus> mightymball: not cafuego
<nugod> oops... nugod@nugod.net
<nugod> dang typos
<Fezzler> sudo ./teeny-linux runs program but still doesn't open /dev/ttyd0
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: Any other suggestions for how I should try to view it so as to pastebin it?
<mightymball> huh cafuego
<mightymball> what u mean
<cafuego> palintheus: You can't email me a cd, the smtp server rejects attachments over 1 atom in size ;-)
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Try "sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update"
<riotkittie> is ndiswrapper included in feisty, or am i going to have to do some  downloading ?
<palintheus> mightymball: sorry i typed out the wrong name, and yes I said email......
<palintheus> oops
<sport> pvl ?
<pvl> sport i created account and it wont let me log in
<mightymball> there nugod
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  i am pretty sure that if you move that file and run sudo apt-get update, it will be recreated
<nugod> hehe after you email his could you fax me one? ;)
<mightymball> i added u
<mightymball> on msn
<Strider> can anyone please tell me how to get my system tray back - adding the applet isn't successful, unless, I just am confused as to what the applet may be called?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, It is obviously corrupted, hopefully /var/lib/dpkg/status isn't
<sport> pvl singing the microsoft blues?
<Strider> I have a gnome desktop
<cafuego> Strider: 'Notication area' I think
<riotkittie> Strider > elaborate on system tray. what was in it?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, /var/lib/dpkg/available can be easily rebuilt ( with the commands I gave )
<cafuego> Notification even
<pvl> sport, apperently
<nugod> mightymball: I dont see you... shouldnt it prompt me or something?
<cafuego> Strider: The grey bar iself is a 'panel'  (gnome-panel)
<mightymball> yeah
<mightymball> here is mine
<mightymball> mightymball@hotmail.com
<Strider> right now, amarok is running in the system tray - but I cannot get into it, my panel is alive and well, but no system tray
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: /var/lib/dpkg/status opens with gedit fine, so I don't think it's corrupted.
<Stooth> hi all, i'm trying to setup ubuntu in vmware player but freezing at "Uncompressing Linux... OK, boot the kernel."  found this site to help http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=419923... QUESTION is I'm using sudo apt-get install linux-686 but I keep getting "temporary failure resolving security.ubuntu.com"-- does anyone know why this would be happening (is their server down or do I need to change something?)  Thanks! 
<riotkittie> Strider: jmo, but if your panel was alive and well, you'd be able to get into amarok :P
<nugod> ok. there it is
<riotkittie> Strider: have you tried killing gnome-panel and letting it respawn?
<Strider> I created the panel
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Then did "sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update" rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<Strider> I got rid of the one that was included in fiesty, and made my own panel, but I cannot figure out how to add a system tray
<Jordan_U> !generic | Stooth
<ubotu> Stooth: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<gpfreitas> I need to install the Java plugin (for Firefox) for a friend who can't access the Internet. Is there an APT command that downloads the package and *all* its dependencies to a specified folder? He needs Java to authenticate with his ISP.
<riotkittie> Strider: define "system tray", please.
<bruenig> gpfreitas, java plugin doesn't have any dependencies
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Well, I don't know if it rebuilt it, per sey, but it opens in gedit... but it's completely blank.
<bruenig> gpfreitas, except jre I guess, but technically the java plugin just symlinks something that is already in the jre package
<Rockinghorse> gpfreitas: best to hit the firefox/mozilla site
<riotkittie> i mean, i know what a system tray is... but elaborate on what it is you want in yours,
<pvl> sport, are you logged in?/
<gpfreitas> bruenig: I guess it does, because I tried to install it with dpkg -i and it complained about dependencies.
<bruenig> gpfreitas, so you could get jre and symlink it yourself probably
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, It shouldn't be, does "sudo apt-get update" give any errors?
<Strider> amarok, said it would go into the system tray and disappeared, I have not system tray that I can see - amarok is playing but I can not get to it
<sport> pvl yes..
<sport> pvl ill add you
<riotkittie> Strider : are you using... alltray, or something like that?
<sin2gen2> gpfreitas:  the packages will appear in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gpfreitas> Rockinghorse: True. They probably have a standalone version. Good tip. Thanks! And thanks bruenig. Bye everybody.
<Strider> no
<crabgrass> after i edit fstab, do i need to 'apply' it, or does the machine read from the file itself when it boots?
<pvl> sport my sn is pavel989
<Strider> alltray?
<Rockinghorse> Strider: does alt/tab get u to it?
<gpfreitas> sin2gen2: I have done an aptitude clean
<slavik> crabgrass: did you save changes?
<gpfreitas> sin2gen2: thanks anyway.
<gpfreitas> Bye everybody.
<crabgrass> slavik: you mean control-s ?
<Strider> alt-tab does not show it
<FactTech> kyncani ProN00b -- Thanks to both of you. I just tried it out in "rescue" mode and managed to get the card detected and configured with DHCP. Worst case scenario is waiting through a reinstall. I really appreciate the guidance.
<b0narz> guys
<slavik> crabgrass: what are you using to edit it?
<Strider> only shows irc - all I am running
<crabgrass> slavik: gedit
<b0narz> i installed bumbuntu
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: The only error it gives is a GPG error. "Signature couldn't be verified because the pub key is not availaible.." which isn't exactly... well, ou know. I don't think that's it.
<b0narz> but it doesn't work
<faileas> >_>
<squarebottle> :P
<slavik> crabgrass: in root mode? (sudo/gksudo)
<b0narz> halp m3
<faileas> what DE is that?
<b0narz> prees
<Strider> amarok is running in the background now - but I have no handle to it
<crabgrass> slavik: yup, gksudo
<kyncani> FactTech: thnaks for the feedback :)
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Can you install anything now?
<Strider> strange
<slavik> crabgrass: you're set :), but quick question first, was it scary?
<b0narz> cawk
<riotkittie> i'm not even running linux at the moment so i'm useless :x
<Strider> I can kill it from proc manager
<crabgrass> slavik: not really, just commented one line out
<FactTech> kyncani That was my first experience with busybox. Does it work just like a regular terminal?
<Strider> but that is crazy
<crabgrass> slavik: fcsk was getting mad about one uuid refrence, and i'm not even using that drive, so i deicded to remove it
<mx> hola
<slavik> crabgrass: just as a precaution, I suggest keeping an install CD or latest knoppix cd/dvd around :)
<efram> Anyone wanna recommend a good and good looking IRC client? instead of xchat?
<riotkittie> is ndiswrapper included in feisty, or am i going to need an initial internet connection? anyone?
<slavik> fair enough
<Strider> I wonder what system tray amarok went into
<moparisthebest> efram, xchat is the best i have ever found
<slavik> crabgrass: that goes for windows systems, too :P
<moparisthebest> but not the gnome xchat
<Rockinghorse> efram: Konversation is very good
<crabgrass> slavik: oh indeed, i have a couple "oh shi-" discs around
<efram> moparisthebest: but it looks sooo ugly :0p
<crabgrass> slavik: a VERY handy thing to have sometimes, too
<squarebottle> Jordan-U: No. I tried to grab gftp as the test, and here's the two-line output for ya:
<moparisthebest> thats why efram
<slavik> crabgrass: ICSH insurance?
<efram> hahah
<moparisthebest> you have the GNOME xchat efram
<crabgrass> slavik: eh?
<kyncani> FactTech: alt-fX gives you real terminal. Busybox, however, provides much less functionality than the real gnu tools (ls, mv, rm, ps, ...)
<sin2gen2> efram:  make it transparent :)
<moparisthebest> install the GTK xchat
<navets> i just installed new compiz-fusion and i dont have titlebars, can anyone help me
<efram> ummm lol first time in linux ever! dont know how :P haha
<squarebottle> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<squarebottle> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<riotkittie> navets .. open a term and type....   metacity --replace
<riotkittie> navets or emerald --replace
<efram> sin2gen2: how? :P
<sin2gen2> efram:  Settings -> Preferences -> Text Box
<riotkittie> navets: or whatever your win manager is
<crabgrass> thanks for the help, all, off to see if this works!
<drgeb> I finally got my printer working and configured cups. Now on windows or othe machine what I don't understand is the URI needed for accesing this network printer. any idea?
<Jordan_U> efram, gaim looks less ugly, but is also not as good at IRC
<sin2gen2> efram:  make it a pretty color
<navets> riotkittie: ok thanks
<riotkittie> irssi is the best irc  client evAr
<riotkittie> </fangirlism>
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Hold on a second. That was my bad. I had another synaptic instance running. I'm going to pastebin the real output
<navets> riotkittie: is sthere a way i can find out what my win manager is? i am using kde
<Rowan> hey everyone, how do i get KDE without downloading all the kde applications like Konversation and such?
<bruenig> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<efram> sin2gen2:  well tbho I cant even find that.. lol gimmie a sec
<kyncani> navets: it's kwin unless you've done something wicked
<riotkittie> sorry, i steer clear of kde :P
<Rowan> so kde-core will just give met eh graphical interface of KDE and none of the crap?
<Rowan> i hate KDE too but i need it for something
<cameron_> I can't add a folder in my home folder!
<kingpunk> anybody know what its called in compiz fusion when you have the window focus with cursor and the others dodge it? I have the dodge plugin set up, just trying to make it focus with the cursor..
<Rowan> it reminds me too much of OS X and Windows and isn't uhh, customizable as much as gnome
<navets> kyncani: when i do kwin -replace it doesnt use compiz effects anymore'
<kyncani> Rowan: what do you need it for ?
<bruenig> !compiz | kingpunk
<ubotu> kingpunk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sin2gen2> Rowan:  kde comes as a meta package (all the stuff) or each individual piece
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Here ya go. http://pastebin.com/d74fa5470
<Rowan> kyncani, writing tutorials and needing screenshots
<bruenig> Rowan, did you just say kde isn't as customizable as gnome?
<efram> sin2gen2: lol I have it transparent.. still ugly hahah =D
<kyncani> navets: compiz is another windows manager. You use either kwin or compiz but not both
<sin2gen2> efram:  yeah, i suppose so
<efram> sin2gen2:  no list of users on the side.. im used to mIRC with scrips :P
<riotkittie> ugh. brb. going to see if i can get my stupid usb adapter up and running :\
<cameron_> how do I create a folder in my home folder?, I can't write anything into it
<navets> kyncani: i am trying to use compiz but titlebars dont show up when i use it
<moparisthebest> I think it is just apt-get install xchat efram
<kyncani> Rowan: well, you will want the default kde desktop to make tutorial and screenshot i think
<bruenig> cameron_, mkdir directory
<kingpunk> bruenig: it really isn't a compiz question, its actually just how to make the windows in gnome focus using the cursor instead of click-to-focus.
<efram> moparisthebest: yes your right.. :P
<sin2gen2> efram:  there can be a user list if that is what you want
<kingpunk> i just need somebody to jogg my old brain..
<Rowan> kde -This will install the following KDE packages: kde-amusements, kdeaccessibility, kdeaddons, kdeadmin, kdeartwork, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdesdk, kdeutils, kdewebdev, kdevelop3 and the kde-core metapackage
<Rowan> kde-core -This will install the core  the bare-minimum required of KDE. That is, kdebase, kdelibs, arts and fontconfig.
<kingpunk> ;)
<kyncani> navets: compiz may be more stable in gutsy, i suggest you wait till then
<bruenig> kingpunk, windows, window manager, compiz window manager, desktop effects, #ubuntu-effects
<Rockinghorse> cameron_: is it mounted properly?
<Rowan> i think ill just get 'kde' not 'kde-desktop' thats a pain
<efram> sin2gen2: ok.. I do :P
<kingpunk> interesting enough, thank you for the help.
<Stooth> ubotu & Jordan_U: thx for the response, do you mean I should run sudo apt-get install linux-generic?
<Fezzler> Trying to connect my Tandy TRS-80 Model 102 to my Ubuntu PC.  When I run from Terminal a "./teeny-linux" program it says it can't open /dev/tty0 and to check permission.  Owner is Root.  What to do?
<bruenig> kyncani, that's silly
<cameron_> It's my EXT3 partition, sudo mkdir worked, but I wold rather right click, create folder
<kyncani> bruenig: how is that ?
<sin2gen2> efram:  i am not sure how.  but i have one right over there -->
<bruenig> cameron_, ls -dl ~
<kyncani> bruenig: i don't use it and i'm fine
<Jordan_U> Stooth, Yes ( though it should already be installed )
<djtansey> Jordan_U, cafuego: okay. i have logs. forcefsck didn't seem to help. tried a couple of other kernels i have installed. nothing.
<bruenig> kyncani, what do you mean more stable in gutsy? software is software, it doesn't matter what is bundled around it in an arbitrary release
<efram> sin2gen2:  lol thats what I want hehehe :P
<w30> yarneb-=
<Rockinghorse> ah, check the permissions on the folder ls -l /home/me are they writeable for your user?
<bruenig> Rockinghorse, you forgot the -d
<sin2gen2> efram:  i have no idea.  poke around in the settings
<Rockinghorse> yes, I meant that ls -dl
<Strider> my situation is easy to reproduce - amarok goes into a system tray unless you specify "quit" but in gnome desktop, it just disappears - can anyone figure out if gnome desktop has a system tray or not? some say yes, some say no --
<cameron_> I'm the root...
<bruenig> Strider, notification area
<efram> sin2gen2:  yah doing that now.. found the list.. just dont know how to move it yet
<OverLord> salut les francais !
<cameron_> I checked the permissions, and I have read/write access, it just isn't choosable
<Strider> where is the notification area?
<kyncani> bruenig: and that must be why desktop effects are not enabled per default in feisty, right ?
<Stooth> Jordan_U, yea it's telling me "Couldn't find package linux-generic" -- have you heard of this freeze at "Uncompressing Linux... OK, boot the kernel." before?
<bruenig> Strider, it is an applet
<Tama00> this may sound newbie-ish but what are some cool monitoring computer stuff just eye candy.. its to impress people who think vista is all eye candy
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Any more ideas, or is it a lost cause?
<bruenig> kyncani, desktop effects aren't usable by everyone, why would you enable them by default
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, What happens when you run "update-menus" ?
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  are you still stuck with apt?
<Rowan> here is partially why i hate kde => http://projektphp.com/kde.html
<Rowan> so many K's is annoying
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: Yes. :<
<Strider> thanks
<RickH> What would cause my .openoffice directory off /home/user/ to be changed to root:root?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Nothing happens. Should I run it in terminal with sudo privs?
<djtansey> Jordan_U, cafuego: I don't see anything out of the ordinary (though i don't really know enough to say that...)
<walterwoj> Can some one tell me 1.) how to strat up in command line mode and 2.) how to install drivers for ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 series driver from the command line ( in noob talk )
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  sorry, but did you get /var/lib/dpkg/available figured out?
<bruenig> RickH, opening it with sudo perhaps
<Tama00> anyone?? monitoring eye candy?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, No, just wanted to make sure it existed
<cameron_> cameron@ubuntu:/home$ sudo ls -dl ~
<cameron_> drwxr-xr-x 28 cameron cameron 1024 2007-08-13 23:36 /home/cameron
<cameron_> , yet I can't create a folder in the directory!, (except with mkdir)
<Rockinghorse> cameron_: what does it say when you try to create a dir?
<walterwoj> I was told the drivers were why my diplay looks funky.
<cameron_> it's not hilated to select
<Fezzler> Is dmesg the correct command to see if Ubuntu has recognized my USB-to-Serial cable?  How do I tell?
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: It's the same issue, if that's what you mean. So I guess not.
<Rockinghorse> ah, u can only do it from cli, not from file manager, right?
<RickH> bruenig: That's interesting... why would that change it?
<djtansey> Jordan_U, cafuego: no more advice?
<bruenig> cameron_, if you can create it with mkdir, you can create it in any other silly gui way unless the gui itself is broken
<cameron_> dun dun dun, (silly gui? XD)
<Rockinghorse> try restarting the FM.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  did you try moving the file and running sudo apt-get update?
<Tama00> anyone?
<Tama00> damn i thought this question was simple
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  also, there should be an available.old you could replace it with and run apt-get update
<paula> apimylove
<bruenig> RickH, it might change it depending on how the program does things. You realize that when you run sudo you are running as root, well on 99.9% of linux distributions there is actually a /root home directory and so chowning that directory to root doesn't matter
<bruenig> RickH, /root would hold configurations for apps when run as root
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: I don't suppose there's an easier way than to cp the file and then rm the original, is there?
<Tama00> are my messages even getting into this channel..
<Tama00> can anyone hear me
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, What do you mean?
<walterwoj> Tama00: yes
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  try it.  can't hurt any
<RickH> bruenig:  I think it's odd that root would chown something just by running it.
<Tama00> good though i was a ghost or something
<dragon1711> hi, there!
<Fezzler> How about me.  Are my messages getting through?
<bruenig> RickH, not root, open office
<walterwoj> Tama00: be patient.  I need an answer too but floding is not going to help me or you.
<squarebottle> I was really just asking if there was a move command, as opposed to doing a copy and then a remove
<bruenig> RickH, open office chowns it so that the user that runs it owns the directory
<Tama00> bah forget this
<RickH> bruenig:  Even so, I would think any app would respect whatever's there already.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  yeah, mv
<dragon1711> I have a nice problem trying install Ubuntu on a NEC LaVie notebook
<squarebottle> Rock on. :)
<walterwoj> Another one bits the dust....
<RickH> bruenig:  Okay.  Still sounds odd.
<bruenig> RickH, it isn't odd, it deals with permissions
<newbie3> how to make ncsa_auth on squid running on my ubuntu?
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /path/to/somewhere
<walterwoj> Can some one tell me 1.) how to strat up in command line mode and 2.) how to install drivers for ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 series driver from the command line ( in noob talk )
<bruenig> RickH, it is making sure that it can write to the directory. If the directory is owned by a user other than the one that is going to be writing to it, then it can run into some serious problems if you change configurations
<dragon1711> the problem is that  modem works as sound card
<DrHalan> how can i install older versions of a packet using the packet manager
<bruenig> DrHalan, what is the packet manager?
<bruenig> like wireshark?
<DrHalan> synaptic
<sin2gen2> DrHalan:  in Synaptic you canforce older versions
<djtansey> Jordan_U: ?
<Stooth> Jordan_U, yea it's telling me "Couldn't find package linux-generic" -- have you heard of this freeze at "Uncompressing Linux... OK, boot the kernel." before?
<DrHalan> how?
<bruenig> DrHalan, *package
<Jordan_U> djtansey, I have no idea
<DrHalan> sin2gen2 how?
<djtansey> Jordan_U: do you recommend i file a bug?
<Stooth> or has anyone else heard of this "Uncompressing Linux..." freeze?
<sin2gen2> DrHalan:  search for the package, highlight it, then on the menu bar Package -> Force Version
<dapallox1> hey, quick question please.  I'm running windows xp in Qemu, how do i enable windows to use the usb ports
<Rockinghorse> walterwoj: just press alt-ctr-F2 to enter CLI
<squarebottle> sin2gen2 and Jordan U: Alright. I moved /var/lib/dpkg/available and ran apt-get update, and I guess it remade the file at /var/lib/dpkg/available but it's still blank.
<RickH> bruenig:  I would think that would be realized when you tried to do something.  chown'ing just sounds dangerous for the very reason that today, even after I reinstalled OpenOffice, it still wouldn't launch.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  can you apt-get install -f now?
<bruenig> RickH, obviously it wouldn't launch because the configuration directory was left unchanged
<Jordan_U> djtansey, Yes, I am not sure if it will do any good because this seems hard to pinpoint to a single package but it is certainly serious and still worth filing
<RickH> bruenig:  Also, it's no biggie... I'm not up in arms.  Nor do I really even care.  Just making an observation.
<Leehrat> Does anyone use mediatomb?
<bruenig> RickH, imagine if for instance .openoffice was owned by user1 but user2 is using it, and open office tries to write to it, it won't work, you get segfault and failure
<djtansey> Jordan_U: will do. it is indeed hard to pin point
<RickH> bruenig:  It would launch if you were the correct user for it.  The .openoffice directory is off the /home/rickh/ directory, for example.
<KlrSpz> i'm trying to run t his install cd for ubuntu, and i get a kernel panic talking about the APIC Timer not working... how do i run without this as suggested!?!?!?!
<bruenig> RickH, what if /home/rickh/.openoffice was owned by user "bruenig"
<walterwoj> Rockinghorse: Thank you you know anyting about the drivers.
<RickH> bruenig:  It would be a poorly designed system.
<bruenig> RickH, it would need to try to make it owned by you so that it could write to it
<squarebottle> sin2gen2 and Jordan_U: Here's the output. We're getting somewhere, I think. http://pastebin.com/d573d3b9a
<Rockinghorse> No, sorry, but I would check the restricted repos. GL!
<RickH> bruenig:  Whatever.  I would think it would simply make a copy in the directory owned by that user, and then use those settings.
<bruenig> RickH, well what is the better way to deal with it, open and then fail and segfault violently perhaps in the middle of working or just refuse to launch
<RickH> bruenig:  Seems pretty lame to update settings for all users whenever any user changes anything.
<bruenig> RickH, it doesn't do that at all
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Why did you move /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<kyncani> KlrSpz: at boot, type ubuntu -noapic
<me> hello all :)
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Because sin2gen2 said to do so.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  remove it, then "touch /var/lib/dpkg/available" and try again
<RickH> bruenig:  I gathered.  I'm just saying....
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  a blank file has to be there
<bruenig> RickH, each users settings are kept in their /home/user directory, but you can still have a situation where /home/user/.openoffice is owned by someone other than "user" so it needs to make sure
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: What? Remove it? What?
<bruenig> RickH, your just saying leads to work being lost in an unrecoverable way
<KlrSpz> kyncani: where exactly though? i don't see an option to type anything
<Jordan_U> sin2gen2, What are you trying to accomplish by having him move /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<KlrSpz> ie, no kernel line
<me> I have a quick question: After installing (and loving) Ubuntu on this computer I using right now, I'd love to convert my toshiba laptop too. How can I get the ipw2200 wireless to work? thanks :)
<bruenig> !find ipw2200.ko
<RickH> bruenig:  I think that's lame.  I think it should leave that up to the settings it already has.
<kyncani> KlrSpz: there is no visible option, at the boot: prompt, just type ubuntu -noapic
<ubotu> File ipw2200.ko found in linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron (and 2 others)
<bruenig> RickH, what?
<RickH> bruenig:  I write software for a living.  Not for Linux, but for Windows.  I have some idea of how to design a system.
<KlrSpz> kyncani, hmm ok, here goes nothing (whence it loads
<sin2gen2> squarebottle: Jordan_U : if the /var/lib/dpkg/available is backed up somewhere, then a new, empty file created at /var/lib/dpkg/available it should fix the issue
<RickH> bruenig:  If the current .openoffice is owned by someone else, then don't use it.
<bruenig> RickH, you clearly have no idea how linux works and deals with user configuration as evidenced by your statement above that it changes the configuration for all users at once
<efram> sin2gen2: apparently gnome x-chat that I have is a newer version cus they hide the user list under the button, and there is no way to make it stick to the side like I want it to.. (I checked their faq :P)
<RickH> bruenig:  If the user's own .openoffice is owned by someone else, then fail with that explanation.
<me> thank you for that page!
<RickH> bruenig:  I'm the first to admit that.
<sin2gen2> efram:  i have v2.8.0
<RickH> bruenig:  I'm just saying... in all of my experience, the way it's being described today seems lame.  But, I'll continue to learn and hopefully come around.
<bruenig> RickH, perhaps better error messages would be better, but as a policy it is far better to fail outright than to try and hope no one tries to change preferences and then segfault
<Jordan_U> sin2gen2, I already had him do that with "sudo dpkg --clear-avail"
<sin2gen2> efram:  i can't remember a user list not being there in prev versions though?
<efram> sin2gen2: I use 0.16 according to this app
<me> last headache. On my qosmio laptop, GRUB never workd (Hard Disk Error). Anyone know a fix for this?
<Fezzler> How do I exchange files using a USB-to-Serial cable?
<sin2gen2> Jordan_U:  yeah, ok
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: So, what now then?
<pvl> some1 know how to reset feisty's sound settings?
<RickH> bruenig:  Why would it "segfault" and what is "segfault", surely not the CPU's segment registers...  And it shouldn't fail violently at that point, just be unable to complete the change permanently, though it would still honor it during this instance.
<Ubuntuuser34> Is my box worth adding ram to? 2.4 celeron 256MB PC133, 100G ATA , Nvida AGP 32Meg. I am using a virtual machine with xp and everything is noticeable faster. I have one DDR slot avail, would upgrade to 1Gig DDR give me responsiveness  or new mb/proc/mem/vidcard?
<sin2gen2> efram:  of xchat?  hmmm
<KlrSpz> uh yeah, get 2 gig
<efram> sin2gen2:  yah..
<bruenig> RickH, then it would have to set it up where it didn't write preferences changes immediately
<RickH> bruenig:  Nope.  It would have to set it up where it tried to write something, only to have that write request fail, and then recover politely from that error condition.
<Rockinghorse> HW Question: can you mix different size mem sticks on a Dell Inspiron Lappy?
<bruenig> RickH, which then means that if the app were to hang or perhaps power outage or some other, the change wouldn't be written to the disk which means you have to do it over not to mention more RAM usage each time
<Fezzler> Are my messages visable?
<efram> sin2gen2: I check the HELP -> about and it sais X-chat GNOME 0.16
<efram> yess Fezzler
<sin2gen2> efram:  yeah, xchat v 2.8.0
<RickH> bruenig:  To have something "fail violently" in any system is idiotic in today's technology.  The CPU can trap any failure, and surely Linux is robust enough to allow for all contingencies at the OS level.
<kyncani> Ubuntuuser34: upgrading to 1G would be good i think
<Jordan_U> RichiH, A general unix principle is to fail early so that problems are easier to diagnose and nothing detrimental is done as a result
<Fezzler> efram: Thanks.  My questions must be too tough tonight :)
<RickH> bruenig:  That's so lame!
<bruenig> RickH, and then you have people in here going "how come when I change preferences, it doesn't work, waaaaa, linux sux"
<RickH> bruenig:  You're talking about something different than I am I think.
<efram> Fezzler:  might be :P
<kyncani> Ubuntuuser34: as in more responsive, less swapping
<Ubuntuuser34> It will only support 1G on the single DDR slot. I was just wondering if more ram would do it since system monitor only shows about 90 M or 250 used when VM is running
<GamingX> How to run multiple applications using terminal mode?
<Ubuntuuser34> of 250 not or
<bruenig> I guess it is just a design question, there are many apps that do this, and then there are some that don't, more of an opinion than anything else
<bruenig> something like oo though where you do meaningful work has to be careful
<RickH> bruenig:  Changing preferences has two components:  The current instance, and permanent settings.  It could try to save changed settings immediately, and if that attempt failed, then honor them for the current instance which is running in memory, and then notify the user that the changes could not be written because .openoffice is not owned.  Saving the file/work to disk is a completely separate issue altogether.
<bruenig> xchat or something doesn't really matter
<KlrSpz> kyncani, hmm it didn't seem to take typing that in
<pvl> any1 know how to reset sound settings on feisty?
<administrator> GamingX: put & at the end of the command
<bruenig> RickH, saving the preference changes to disk is what I meant
<KlrSpz> kyncani, ok i hit esc and it asked me to go to text boot mode, now it's telling me it can't find ubuntu kernel img
<sin2gen2> GamingX:  put an & after the command and it will background that app. you can do it in succession if you want
<administrator> runs command in background so you can continue using command prompt for other things
<Jordan_U> pvl, What problem are you having?
<administrator> #name jff
<administrator> ..
<administrator> asdf
<ntbnnt> what is a good app for managing a large database of music (3000+
<squarebottle> Jordan_U or sin2gen2: Did you see the output at http://pastebin.com/d573d3b9a ? What should I do now?
<GamingX> thanks, and also how do you give further commands to the program?
<pvl> well after trying to get my micrphone to record, i cant even load the recording app bc it says my settings are invalid
<administrator> leave
<administrator> LEAVE
<kyncani> KlrSpz: the apic part was okay though ?
<RickH> bruenig:  I realize that.  And you're saying it will "fail violently" if the .openoffice directory is not owned.  And I'm saying two things.  First, every user should have their own .openoffice directory with their own custom settings in it.  Second, even if the changes could not be written it should not fail, just notify the user that it didn't work and then continue to honor the changes in the currently running program in memory (until
<RickH>  the user exits, at which time it will revert back to whatever it was before because it couldn't be saved).
* RickH doesn't even care about this... :)  I think I'll stop trying to explain.
<OverLord> what's this command "grep" ?
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  i'm stumped.  that was my only idea
<KlrSpz> kyncani, no, i think it's trying to boot something called casper
<RickH> OverLord:  Grep allows you to search through output for things.
<bruenig> RickH, I know what you are saying, I prefer to first design though
<RickH> OverLord:  It keeps the flodsom down.
<RickH> bruenig:  "to first design" or "the first design"?
<pvl> jodran_u well after trying to get my micrphone to record, i cant even load the recording app bc it says my settings are invalid
<`eric-> anyone use deluge w/ blocklist plugin? or.. know of a "peerguardian" type app for linux?
<OverLord> rick : can i use this command on IRC ?
<RickH> OverLord:  If you capture the history to a text file, then you can grep it.
<bruenig> RickH, the, the pre-emptive one
<bruenig> is it weird that the nvidia driver from nvidia is not causing x crashes or flickering but the repo one is
<RickH> bruenig:  What pre-emptive one?  I don't understand... both solutions would attempt immediate writes.  One would "fail violently", the other would recover politely.
<bruenig> RickH, the pre-emptive one, the one that refuses to run if the configuration directory isn't correctly permissioned
<OverLord> Ok so,there are just one command on IRC if i want to search any channel
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, try running : echo "" | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/available && sudo apt-get update
<KlrSpz> `eric-, try this? http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15
<`eric-> !peerguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  do you have /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<squarebottle> `eric-: Well, peerguardian actually has a linux version I'm pretty sure, but it's lame. Azureus has the SafePeer plugin which uses the peerguardian lists.
<LucianIndy> With least amount of bias, what is the most effective and feature-rich torrent client for the Gnome Desktop?
<jjf> #test
<GamingX> how to know what programs are running in the background?
<RickH> bruenig:  I think that's unnecessary and damaging.  suppose I don't want to change any settings, but only want to print a file.  Now I can't be productive because of the possibility that I might, at some point in the future, do something which might change a setting.  That seems very unusable to me.
<LucianIndy> gamingx, System->Administration->System Monitor, processes tab
<jjf> Lucain, I prefer Azureus.  Resource heavy, but I like it anyway
<bruenig> RickH, change the configuration directory
<RickH> OverLord:  I don't know of any.
<LucianIndy> I prefer azureus too, but for some reason whenever I open it, it closes immediately
<GamingX> ...In terminal mode?
<OverLord> Ok rick
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: No luck. Still can't install stuff.
<LucianIndy> gamingx, no. . . those were the gnome menu
<RickH> bruenig:  I did... but until I got onto Google and searched for the error it was only displaying in a terminal window, I had no idea what the problem was.
<kyncani> KlrSpz: well, from what i heard, apic problem during install would often disappear when using noapic and/or nolapic kernel options. Other than that, i don't know ..
<bruenig> RickH, then you can do it, it should be permissioned to you anyways
<bruenig> RickH, no I mean in your hypothetical situation
<jjf> do you have the latest java version?
<sin2gen2> GamingX:  top
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: Yes, I have that file.
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Do you have anything in /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<LucianIndy> i had it, but i uninstalled it about 2 weeks ago. I have been using BitTorrent, which only supports one download at a time
<cameron_>  how do I manuelly update a program?
<KlrSpz> kyncani, i found hitting f6 gives options
<GamingX> I accidentally deleted some files using rm, any way to retrieve it?
<KlrSpz> well, a boot line anyway
<cameron_> the repos are out of date
<Jordan_U> GamingX, No
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: No, it is blank still.
<RickH> I got on here tonight to tell everyone how much I love Ubuntu, and Linux in general.
<RickH> Over a month now of consistent use in production, and no real issues.
<navaburo> i am having some trouble connecting to a wired network. Sometimes i cannot ping any other machines on the network, while the other machine's networking works fine. Rebooting helps sometimes.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  you could try changing the mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list and re-run apt-get update
<LucianIndy> cameron_: in the terminal, sudo apt-get update
<kyncani> KlrSpz: ?? yes, the boot: line, that's where you're supposed to pass the noapic option
<RickH> navaburo:  Are you using DHCP?
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: Say what? :P
<KlrSpz> kyncani, still waiting for it to do something... this vmware is going super slow
<RickH> navaburo:  I mean is it setup to retrieve network info automatically?
<KlrSpz> nope, no go
<cameron_> ya ya, I tried, noones updated, I do have the bz2 of the update though...
<navaburo> RickH: i use static ips, but dhcp doesnt work either when the networking i down
<KlrSpz> kyncani, no go
<jjf> anyone know how to do this: host private IRC chat over LAN using XChat program?
<RickH> navaburo:  Ah.  Odd.
<pvl> can anyone help me with microphone?
<RickH> navaburo:  What network are you on?  A local hub?  Router?
<navaburo> RickH, i tried ifdown/ifup, no go, and also /etc/init.d/networking restart, no help
<sin2gen2> pvl:  using alsa?
<navaburo> i use a 5 port switch
<LucianIndy> jjf, yes. you need to find an IRC server and set it up for your local network. afterwards, you just have to make reference to the IP of the computer in which the server is running on in xchat
<pvl> sin2gen2 yes
<RickH> navaburo:  It should work.
<sin2gen2> pvl:  go into alsamixer and hit tab
<RickH> navaburo:  Someone else with more knowledge will have to help you.
<dragon1711> please help me guys
<jjf> how do I find an IRC server?
<navaburo> with a wireless AP and two machines in the main ports, and a DSl modem in the uplink] 
<sin2gen2> pvl:  maybe your capture setting is too low?
<navaburo> jjf, a SERVER or a channel?
<dragon1711> my modem overruns my snd
<kyncani> KlrSpz: tried to boot the livecd without vmware ? it might be vmware-related ?
<KlrSpz> kyncani, well, that's not entirely an option
<navaburo> dragon1711, your dial-up modem?
<dragon1711> yes
<kyncani> KlrSpz: why ?
<jjf> well, all computers would be behind same router, so it might have to be server
<pvl> sin2gen2 i set everything half way
<navaburo> dragon1711, there is a volume option for modem normally. try alsamizer
<KlrSpz> kyncani, because i don't have any physical space available to install it if it does boot
<navaburo> *alsamixer at command line
<dragon1711> they both are identified as AC'97 codec
<RickH> dragon1711:  Is your modem identifying itself as a sound-card also?
<LucianIndy> jjf, check the repos via terminal or synaptics. for terminals type apt-cache search irc | grep server
<kyncani> KlrSpz: well, you could just see if the livecd boots correctly
<LucianIndy> for synaptics, just hit the search button and type irc server
<sin2gen2> pvl:  gnome's sound recorder never works on my one laptop.  but krecord does.  maybe it is the program?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: Is it hopeless? :(
<dragon1711> no it ids like modem but acts like soundcard
<kyncani> KlrSpz: you don't need to install ubuntu for that
<thedash> are emulators illegal ?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Never :)
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  nah
<pvl> sin2gen well my main goal here is to get the comp to record in general so i can use skype
<RickH> thedash:  For what?
<thedash> like a Neo-Geo emulator or something ?
<Jordan_U> thedash, No, but depending on what country you are in and how you got them ROMs can be
<navaburo> dragon1711, oh, i thought you ment that the sound of the modem dialing up can be heard in the speaker output
<sin2gen2> pvl:  so it isn't working in skype?
<LucianIndy> jjf, navaburo has a point. if the router will have access to the internet, you could just host a channel via a server that is already available. i.e. freenode
<sin2gen2> pvl:  can you record with sound-recorder or krecord?
<LucianIndy> jjf, it would be less cpu resource usage if you just did that
<pvl> sin2gen i cant record wiht the soundrecroder andi havent tryied krecord yet
<kkathman> I dual boot this box with SUSE and ubuntu - would anyone know why the sound refuses to work on Ubuntu after I reboot from being on SUSE ?
<pvl> sin2gen sound recorder wont even load now bc it says i have the wrong settings
<navaburo> jjf, and freenode has many servers providing a stable network... it essentally cannot have downtime as a whole
<jjf> LucianIndy & navarro, thx, I'll try that.  But I don't know if Freenode would allow 6 different connections from the same IP ??
<dragon1711> system sounds ore coming out of modem speaker
<kkathman> I usually have to reboot several times to get it to work
<sin2gen2> pvl:  i am not sure then
<navaburo> jjf, freenode is rather tolerant unless you are botting. but just to be sure check #freenode
<sin2gen2> pvl:  i was thinking your capture or mic boost settings were low
<jjf> navaburo, thanks
<kkathman> btw Im using a SB Live card
<pvl> sin2gen, ill keep fiddling with that
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: I literally just finished getting this ubuntu box set up exactly how I want it, shortcut keys and all. But... meh. I'm getting the feeling that I'm going to have to start over because of that one stupid crash. And really, when is the last time a linux system crashed on you, anyway? Me and my luck. Any ideas before I concede here?
<navaburo> dragon1711, ooo, how bizar
<dragon1711> lsmod |egrep '(snd)|(Module)'                  shows that modem is coming first and then comes sound
<byonix> hi, i don't how to use my webcam & modem, how to use them?
<Dr_Willis_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sh3l1> my computer froze, while i was bittorrenting something and now azureus crashes when i try to open it, how do i clear all of the data about downloading files?
<dragon1711> how can I delete modem
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, I still think that it is recoverable but if you do decide to re-install keep your home folder and list of applications, that way all of your user specific preferences will still be there and all of the applications you have installed ( you may want to keep your sources.list also so that you can be sure that the packages are available )
<Dr_Willis_> dragon1711:  if you dont need the modem module, you could blacklist it.
<Jordan_U> !cloning | squarebottle
<ubotu> squarebottle: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  fire up the install CD, mount the drive and copy the contents of the install CD's /var/lib/dpkg to your drive, reboot, and rerun apt-get update in your environment?
<sh3l1> !justask | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dragon1711> disabled module = "..." ?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: If you still think it's recoverable, than hopefully that won't be necessary, eh? What do you suggest from here?
<Jordan_U> sin2gen2, what sin2gen2 said but I would add to copy your sources.list to the live session and run apt-get update from the liveCD so the list of available packages will be the same
<dragon1711> who needs the modem when you are on 100 mb/sec fiber  line :)
<Dr_Willis_> dragon1711:  im not even clear on why the modem is even an issue with you.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  Jordan_U : right, bring over your sources.list
<dragon1711> how do I blacklist this nice modem
<Dr_Willis_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<squarebottle> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<sh3l1> my computer froze, while i was bittorrenting something and now azureus crashes when i try to open it, how do i clear all of the data about downloading files?
<squarebottle> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jordan_U> sin2gen2, And I would try doing it only with /var/lib/dpkg/available first and not all of /var/lib/dpkg ( back up everything in /var/lib/dpkg/ first either way )
<akakato_> */identify
<Dr_Willis_> sh3l1:  may want to check the azureus channel, and perhaos its homepage/forums for the proper way to recover from the crash.
<squarebottle> Jordan_U and sin2gen2: Alright then. Thanks for your help
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  what does synaptic do? crash?
<dragon1711> thnx for help guys, I will try it and brb with the result
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, np
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: It doesn't crash, it just fails
<squarebottle> fails to install stuff.
<kyncani> squarebottle: you(ve emptied the available file, apt-get update and apt-get install -f and it still does not work ?
<riotkittie> arrrrrrrgh.
<squarebottle> kyncani: Correct
<kyncani> squarebottle: what's the error message when apt-get updating or -f installing now ?
<sh3l1> dr_willis_:thanks
<DerangedDingo> Hey everyone, sorry to just jump in, but I'm have an annoying problem. When I use Compiz as my window manager, as of yesterday, click to focus stopped working even though it's enabled in Gconf-editor. Windows don't come above the other ones unless i select the title bar and move it around. Does anyone have an idea what went wrong? All I can think of are some GTK1.2 libs I installed as XMMS dependencies (that I removed today in a futile att
<netcatc> hello folks
<squarebottle> kyncani: Neither of those give an output with errors. However, here's the output when I try to install something. http://pastebin.com/d573d3b9a
<netcatc> help me with it, configure: error: Qt () (library qt-mt) not found
<riotkittie> DerangedDingo : try #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_Willis_> !find qt-mt
<kyncani> squarebottle: the available file must exist, even if empty
<ubotu> Package/file qt-mt does not exist in feisty
<Dr_Willis_> hmm..
<Dr_Willis_> !find mt-dev
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-mt-dev
<kyncani> squarebottle: sudo echo >/var/lib/dpkg/available
<squarebottle> kyncani: Well, it exists. It's just empty, just like you say.
<DerangedDingo> riotkittie: it's not that type of problem.. bah, nevermind. i'm just gonna screw with GConf editor and if it keeps up, i'll live. it's just annoying
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2332849
<Dr_Willis_> netcatc:  i would say install   libqt3-mt-dev
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  everyone says to remove the file and run apt-get update
<netcatc> Dr_willis, I try already
<kyncani> squarebottle: you've apt-get updated, right ?
<netcatc> Dr_Willis_, libqt3-mt-dev:
<netcatc>  Depende: xlibmesa-gl-dev  but it is not installable ou
<netcatc> 	libgl-dev
<netcatc>  Depende: libglu1-xorg-dev  but it is not installable ou
<netcatc>  	libglu1-mesa-dev mas no ser instalado ou
<netcatc> 	libglu-dev
<kyncani> !flood >netcatc
<squarebottle> kyncani: Oh yes
<squarebottle> sin2gen2: Haven't we done that about five times?
<sc> 0.0
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  yeah we have
<riotkittie> I'm having wireless issues, yay. I have a Netgear MA111 usb adapter. There are directions for breezy/dapper, and i followed them, though i'm not sure if they apply to feisty, tho i cant imagine that they dont
<MTecknology> I used 'tar cf pos.tar *' to create an archive then wget to transfer it. I'm now trying to use 'tar -xv pos.tar' to uncompress it. If I do ls while it's uncompressing pos.tar shows up in red, and i don't see any folder it should be getting extracted to... am i missing something?
<navaburo> riotkittie, it may *just work*
<riotkittie> i have also tried building myself, per the directions on netgear's site but   i kept on getting errors, and compiling has never been my strong point
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<kyncani> squarebottle: mmh, i really don't know ..
<navaburo> riotkittie, what does iwconfig say with the device plugged in
<squarebottle> kyncani: This mean anything to you? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<riotkittie> navaburo: if it *just worked*, i'd have not spent the majority of time in xp since getting this computer :P
<riotkittie> err. hold on. i'll reboot and find out
<kyncani> squarebottle: if you want, i can send you my available file so you can replace yours and try again ?
<netcatc> Dr_willis, I tried, I dont get
<navaburo> riotkittie, mine took me by suprise, and i fiddled around with building drivers for half and hour before realizing that it was working fine all along... but maybe that was just me
<squarebottle> kyncani: That'd be great. Thanks. Pastebin?
<kyncani> squarebottle: here you go: http://y.lesaint.free.fr/post/available
<navets> I need help, I am trying to run compiz-fusion and i dont get any titlebars. I tried emerald theme manager and i get the same problem
<byonix> hi, i don't how to use my webcam & modem, how to use them?
<kyncani> squarebottle: the file has perms 644
<netcatc> Dr_willis, do you have some idea?
<squarebottle> kyncani: Still doesn't work after using your file
<kyncani> squarebottle: same error message ?
<squarebottle> kyncani: Yeah. Same everything.
<squarebottle> I wish I could just "apt-get apt-get" lol
<kyncani> squarebottle: well, i don't know ...
<squarebottle> Woah woah
<squarebottle> Actually, it gave a little bit more
<squarebottle> E: gftp-gtk: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<squarebottle> E: gftp: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<squarebottle> So it's mutated into a dependency issue now? Huh?
<kyncani> squarebottle: you can apt-get remove gftp-gtk then
<riotkittie> ok. iwconfig throws back ... wlan0 and a bunch of junk about the connection
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  yeah, remove all that half installed stuff if it lets you
<riotkittie> if need be, i can paste it. but it looks like it should. save for the fact i cant connect :D
<squarebottle> Sadly...
<squarebottle> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<squarebottle> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<squarebottle> :(
<riotkittie> also, i have wlan0 and wlan0:ava  ...  errr is that normal?
<squarebottle> Can't add, or remove it seems.
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  sudo?
<kyncani> squarebottle: just delete that damn lock file (i'd say)
<squarebottle> Yeah, I used sudo.
<squarebottle> kyncani: Huh?
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  maybe a killall apt-get?
<accura2k> Is it possible to share my wireless network over my ethernet card to a nearby computer?  Similar to the "bridge" option in Windows XP.
<squarebottle> "No process killed"
<kyncani> squarebottle: rm the damn /var/cache/apt/archives/lock lock file
<travis> hey guys
<travis> can i get a hand
* d4rkmonkey claps
<travis> lol
<sin2gen2> accura2k:  maybe in network-manager-gnome
<travis> as in help
<d4rkmonkey> oh
<d4rkmonkey> what do you need travis ?
<travis> i wann install liek flash player
<travis> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<riotkittie> travis: depends. what do you need help with?
<riotkittie> travis: what about it?
<riotkittie> oh
<travis> and how to dirrect to the install on my desktop from the terminal
<squarebottle> kyncani: http://pastebin.com/d2de5bd2d
<riotkittie> travis: why not just install from the repos?   in a term sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cafuego> travis: there is no Linux version of Shockwave.
<squarebottle> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<travis> ok il try
<cafuego> travis: Oh sorry, flash. Yeah, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<riotkittie> oh. i thought he wanted flash.
<cafuego> riotkittie: yeah, the url had me fooled
<travis> awsome guys
<travis> im typin it up now
<kyncani> squarebottle: apt-get -f install --reinstall menu
<sin2gen2> squarebottle:  and apt-get install -f doesn't fix that?
<riotkittie> cafuego: :P
<navets> I need help, I am trying to run compiz-fusion and i dont get any titlebars. I tried emerald theme manager and i get the same problem
<kyncani> squarebottle: then remove the ftp package
<riotkittie> navets: does "emerald --replace" in a term, w/o quotes do anything?
<travis> ya i brand new to ubuntu
<travis> first day man
<riotkittie> i tried compiz-fusion and it was a pain. then again, my video card is lame, too.
<poningru> !effects  navets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects  navets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !effects | navets
<ubotu> navets: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<squarebottle> kyncani: http://pastebin.com/d137293a1
<riotkittie> travis: ah. welcome aboard :D or something.  it can be confusing and ungodly frustrating at first but ubuntu's awesome, in terms of user friendliness and a helpful community
<sin2gen2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<travis> thabk you guys soo much
<travis> thank*
<kyncani> squarebottle: :)  well, apt-get clean, then redo the apt-get -f install ... line
<navets> riotkittie: ill try quotes
<navets> riotkittie: i mean sorry, i tried without quotes
<navets> riotkittie: it doesnt work, the only way i can get compiz to even work is with compiz --replace -c emerald &
<kyncani> squarebottle: that's some crazy apt/dpkg mess :)
<riotkittie> navets: that sucks. i tried to get compiz-fusion running on my initial feisty install, and by the end of the night, all i wanted to do was drink :|
<squarebottle> kyncani- Still no good.
<riotkittie> brb. going to post @ the forums :|
<kyncani> squarebottle: error message ?
<squarebottle> kyncani: Yeah, yeah it is. And you know what? This is my fault in a way. I'd read something from an Ubuntu dev about how automatix was dangerous, and I wasn't going to use it... until I realized that I wanted the latest azureues, and wanted it installed nice and easy. And then I got tempted to get Adobe Reader with automatix, and it was during THAT install that my computer crashed. Arooooo on me.
<travis> RK i did in a term sudo......flashplugin-non free i got an error saying e: could<nt find pakage flash pluginnonfree
<squarebottle> Let that be a lesson to everybody.
<kyncani> automatix ...
<witless> hi.  i have a 280mb avi file that's a clip only 2 minutes long.  how can i compress this down?
<squarebottle> kyncani: Automatix, automatix, automatix.
<kyncani> squarebottle: well, once you've automatixed, i think the best thing to do is reinstall from scratch anyway
<taran> whey .. anyone awake to give me a pointer, regarding vga issue? :)
<squarebottle> kyncani: lol
<Nunzio> Whats the icon size for the toolbar at top?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Now it's all clear :)
<squarebottle> kyncani: The better way to go is probably to just find and add a repository that has the current version of azureus.
<kyncani> squarebottle: the best thing to do is to stick with official repos i believe
<travis> whast a repos?
<anarchris> witless: reincode it in virtualdub, it either uses a very bad codec or is incredibly high quality :)
<kyncani> repository | travis
<squarebottle> kyncani: The best thing to do is use the most current stable product in my opinion. Ubuntu doesn't really do a good job keeping up with that.
<travis> is that like and exe in windows?
<squarebottle> kyncani: Not that I really fault them for having a hard time keeping up with everything out there.
<riotkittie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kyncani> squarebottle: same goes with ubuntu, you may want to stick with official packages
* riotkittie points upwards 
<Jordan_U> !repository | travis
<exlibris> Hello good people! Can anyone point me to what packages I need for compiling?
<ubotu> travis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<travis> thanls
<travis> thanls
<squarebottle> Why is it that automatix is so.. dangerous? I mean, doesn't it just use apt-get itself?
<Jordan_U> travis, A repository is where Synaptic / apt get their applications ( packages )
<travis> oooo ok
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, For some things yes, but not for all
<TBZ-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heartofgold> hi. is it safe to upgrade from CD from dapper-> feisty? (or is it even doable?)
<kyncani> !automatix >squarebottle
<kyncani> squarebottle: a worthwile read
<riotkittie> heartofgold: afaik, you need to use distr-upgrade
<Jordan_U> heartofgold, You need to upgrade to Edgy first
* riotkittie drinks more coffee and shuts up 
<bam_> hello all
<taran> I have a 40gb USB disk, that im using to boot Ubuntu on .. Now, i installed it on this box with an ATI card, but the purpose of the disk is to have it with me to be able to have my installation on any box capable of booting from an USB device. The problem is that it has installed ATI drivers, and wont start X on other graphics card. I dont need any 3D accelleration, just standard SVGA 1024x768 setup, any idea how to revert the ATI drivers t
<riotkittie> oh wait. if i have a wlan0, should i have a wlan0:ava ?
<heartofgold> hmm
<squarebottle> kyncani: That was the thing I glanced over in the first place. It's funny that such a big and developed product could be so... meh. It's frustrating. Somebody should tell Michael Dell to stop touting it.
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, And anything that Automatix does install with apt could just be installed with synaptic / apt anyways, so what is the point?
<bam_> anyone want to shed some light on a problem i have with dcc send and rc.firewall 2.4 stronger    i  cant seem to get this to work.
<thedash> hey, would there be an easy way to have my desktop background set to a random image from a specified folder [and that changed daily or so]  ?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Basically, it has the convenience of an updated repository. For instance, it has the latest azureues.
<travis> Another question do i need any kind of virus scaner ?
<meshuggahwhateve> man i wish wine would work with war rock
<kyncani> travis: nope
<travis> awsome
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Yes, but then why not just add the repository it uses ( for most things it uses mediubuntu which is practically official )
<kyncani> travis: just keep your system up to date
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: That's probably the way to go then
<travis> im running 5.04
<travis> how can i update
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | travis
<ubotu> travis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<travis> thz
<Jordan_U> np
<kyncani> squarebottle: do you trust this repo enough not to break your box ? is this new version worth the "hassle"
<squarebottle> kyncani: When a major project says they have a stable release, yes.
<riotkittie> Microsoft has been claiming to have stable releases since at least the mid 90s. case closed.
<kyncani> squarebottle: azureus is major enough for you that you're willing to use an external repo ?
<squarebottle> riotkittie: Touche, hehe
<squarebottle> riotkittie: +5000 points to you
<riotkittie> :D
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, A stable release of software packaged by an idiot can do a surprising amount of harm
<riotkittie> so sad. i have to scurry back into xp if i cant get my wireless running
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Even if the software itself is perfectly sound
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, What chipset?
<kyncani> squarebottle: and external repos won't always handle major upgrades (feisty -> gutsy) gracefully
<squarebottle> kyncani: There's a certain philosophy or lifestyle or whatever you want to call it that enjoys living on the bleeding edge, and is willing to sacrifice some stability to do so. I wouldn't call myself an extremist of this stance by any means, but I do like to have the most current version of whatever I use. It's a hobby in a way.
<travis> MY FLASH PLAYER WORKED
<travis> u guys are great and ubuntu pretty sweet so far
<travis> cant wait to update
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, There are distributions which don't have distinct releases, archlinux is a great example
<kyncani> squarebottle: well, i used debian sid not one year ago, using the latest software and breaking your box gets old at some point
<squarebottle> kyncani: In way, I'd say that's as much a weakness of Ubuntu as it is of the other repositories.
<macogw> squarebottle: debian testing might be good for you
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, They just have rolling updates so it doesn't take long for a stable release to show up in the official repositories
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: MA111
<macogw> squarebottle: not really often bad breaks, but still much newer than anything stable
<kyncani> macogw: yeah, but when it breaks, it can remain broken for some time
<travis> help i have a dell and i cant use my built in wireless card how would i counfigure it i also have the application on cd from dell but in not sure i can install then ni ubuntu but also i haventtryed yet
<macogw> kyncani: oo didnt think about that.  i havent actually used lenny yet
<squarebottle> Heh. Well, I myself come from Gentoo actually. I actually ended up working for Sabayon for a while as their art coordinator. They were surprisingly good at keeping the portage database, well, keeping it generally awesome.
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, What do you expect them to do about broken poorly maintained repositories breaking upgrades?
<kyncani> macogw: i have used debian testing at some time.
<macogw> travis: what wireless card is it? broadcom?
<travis> i bielive so
<travis> man ur good
<macogw> travis: dell does a lot of broadcom
<travis> ya
<squarebottle> squarebottle: Whether or not they've boxed thsemself into a corner by doing things a certain way or not -- that is, whether or not I expect them to be able to do anything about it -- doesn't mean that the problem doesn't exist for them.
<squarebottle> Er.
<macogw> travis: is it the 43xx or 1390?
<Jordan_U> travis, Have you tried bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<squarebottle> Ha.
<kyncani> macogw: when they start, say, propagating major software like gnome, gnome can stay broken for a month or two ...
<squarebottle> Well, you know who that was to.
<travis> its inspiron 1300
<macogw> kyncani: oh ouch
<macogw> travis: no the wireless card
<travis> im not sure
<macogw> travis: do "lspci" in the terminal and look for it
<travis> id have to check
<macogw> travis: but dont paste the big output here
<travis> im trying ur trm now
<travis> lol
<Jordan_U> travis, Can you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep Broadcom" ?
<squarebottle> Personally, I'm still a big fan of the way portage does things. I'm just... well, you all know about the Gentoo developers. Working with them... and the Sabayon devs weren't different... That's why I ended up leaving for Ubuntu.
<travis> deal
<kyncani> macogw: whereas using ubuntu the transition will happen entirely in the dev version and will be finished when you upgrade to the next big thing
<travis>  its huge
<macogw> kyncani: even if you use ubuntu's unstable, the breaks are fixed within days
<riotkittie> yay for fixage.
<travis> whats this mean in a term |
<travis> cuz i did<nt add it
<travis> donno how
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Try Arch
<squarebottle> What's Arch based on?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, pacman
<kyncani> macogw: i have not used it, but i highly doubt gutsy has not been broken badly in the first two months following feisty's release
<Jordan_U> macogw, Not so much with things in universe unfortunately
<kyncani> macogw: (just guessing here)
<riotkittie> travis: its a pipe. it sends one command to another. in your case, it well search the output of the first command for the term in the second
<macogw> travis: its a pipe. it sends the output of the first command (lspci...lists pci devices) to the input of the 2nd (grep Broadcom....searches for the word Broadcom and prints out lines containing it)
<riotkittie> and give you only those results
<squarebottle> So that makes it a Slackware based distro then, if I'm not mistaken. Hmmmm. Hmmdy hmm hmm. I don't remember being a terribly huge fan of Slackware actually (I know, I know, gasp gasp gasp I'm a heretic)
<travis> ok how do i add that using my keyboard( really stupid question
<macogw> kyncani: feisty's big breaks were cd burning for a bit and beryl for a week
<squarebottle> I'll give Arch a shot though
<macogw> kyncani: i used it from alpha 2 (in january) onward
<squarebottle> Thanks for the recommendation
<riotkittie> travis: depends on your keyboard. may be over your \ key
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, No, it's not based on slackware
<riotkittie> and you just shift to get it
<macogw> travis: above enter, usually
<travis> great
<riotkittie> slack <3
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Really? But I thought-- no, no I'm thinking of slaptget, hardy har har.
<riotkittie> heretic!  :x
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, http://www.archlinux.org/
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: ALready there, thanks. But now I'm curious. Where have I heard of pacman before, aside from the hungry little cheese wheel? I know it was a package manager... hmm...
<kyncani> macogw: well, anyway, having used debian testing at some point made it very clear to me that the sole purpose to debian testing was to roll out a stable version and not to keep testing itself stable
<travis> hey guys i get nothign when i enter lspci | grep broadcom
<travis> its just bring s me to a ew comamnd line
<macogw> travis: then its not broadcom
<travis> ol have to findout later
<macogw> travis: just do lspci and read through it yourself to see if you see somehting about wifi or networking
<travis> ok
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, Perhaps you are thinking of Frugalware ?
<travis> lspci | grep Broadcom
<travis> ooops
<travis> Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (re v 02)
<travis> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4319 (rev 02)
<travis> thats it right ?
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: Didn't know Frugalware used pacman. Aroo. This is going to bug me now. I suppose it's possible that I heard it in reference to none other than Arch Linux, heh heh.
<riotkittie> ok. time to yank my cable, put it back in the fonera, and let forth with a flow of terribly unladylike words when i still cant connect to my wireless network. i'll be back. likely weeping at my keyboard.  good times, good times.
<HorizonXP> hey, how do I get my MX700 bluetooth working on Ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<squarebottle> Alright, well, anyway, I'm off to get this box up and running again. Thanks for all your help everybody, and thanks for the little chat afterward too. :D
<kyncani> :)
<Jordan_U> travis, I think that with a 4401 you need to use NDISwrapper :(
<travis> witch means
<travis> sorry im pretty noob
<Jordan_U> travis, It isn't supported with native Linux drivers but you may be able to use the windows drivers with a tool called NDISwrapper
<travis> o ok
<Matir> bcm 4401 is wired and should be supported by b44 driver, I thought
<travis> hey thanks so much guys tonight il be back tomorow lovin this ubuntu i was try to to a dual boot but i migh tnow whant to
<Jordan_U> travis, Wait, I might be an idiot...
<travis> sorry i try to type too fast
<travis> ok
<macogw> Jordan_U: his lspci said 4319.  that's 43xx
<macogw> Jordan_U: you're looking at the wired one
<Jordan_U> macogw, I realized that, that is why I said I was an idiot ^^ :)
<travis> so i guess this is the main support for ubuntu like a 1-800 number but online and u guys are techs or programmers
<macogw> travis: download this http://macoafi.googlepages.com/firmware.tar.gz
<travis> ok
<Jordan_U> macogw, It is still not fully supported by the bcm43xx drivers
<travis> i have it
<macogw> Jordan_U: before you say fwcutter, the firmware source from which fwcutter downloads is a 404
<Jordan_U> macogw, Are you sure that is the latest firmware, and why not have him install fwcutter instead?
<netcatc> I don't get install -f in libqt3-mt-dev
<Jordan_U> macogw, Too late :)
<netcatc> dependent
<netcatc>  xlibmesa-gl-dev
<macogw> Jordan_U: that is the firmware that fwcutter downloads though :)
<macogw> travis: is it on your desktop?
<Jordan_U> macogw, I have the latest firmware as is installed by fwcutter from Feisty on my website
<travis> yes
<macogw> Jordan_U: thats what that tar is.  its the firmware from my computer from feisty using fwcutter
<macogw> travis: cd Desktop
<Jordan_U> macogw, Great minds ;)
<macogw> travis: tar -xf firmware.tar.gz
<travis> in a term ?
<macogw> travis: yes
<travis> can i copy pas in a tern
<travis> no right
<travis> i tryed
<macogw> travis: of course you can
<macogw> its ctrl shift v in the term though
<Jordan_U> travis, Be sure to do the "cd Desktop" part
<travis> ive tryed
<travis> o ok
<macogw> travis: you can do the right click copy & paste way too
<macogw> travis:  or the highlight to copy and middle (or both buttons if you have a 2 button mouse) click to paste
<alobaidi> hello all i am from kuwait and i hope to learn english and linux opreting system would any one add me?
<alobaidi> alobaidi01@hotmail.com or in chat room
<alobaidi> thank for all
<travis> said no sush file or directory
<travis> yupp
<macogw> travis: did you capitalize the D in Desktop?
<travis> nop
<macogw> travis: you have to
<travis> heyy
<DerangedDingo> travis: the command line is case sensitive
<travis> ur good man
<travis> you bet
<macogw> ok so anyway, you got to the Desktop now, right?
<travis>  tar -xf firmware.tar.gz
<macogw> and did "tar -xv firmware.tar.gz"?
<macogw> eyah
<travis> nvm
<macogw> *yeah
<macogw> ack!
<macogw> i mean xf sorry
<travis> travis@ubuntu:~/Desktop$  tar -xf firmware.tar.gz
<travis> tar: firmware.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<travis> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<travis> cant i double clik it on my desktop
<travis> ooo
<macogw> travis: type "ls" and see if something's weird about it
<travis> i expanded it
<macogw> oh you already unzipped it?
<macogw> ok
<travis> yes
<macogw> well anyway then
<macogw> cd firmware
<travis> k
<macogw> sudo cp *.fw /lib/firmware/
<Gokee2_temp> I added a server in places and now it won`t go away!
<macogw> i shouldve said untarred, not unzipped...
<Gokee2_temp> Right clicking just opens the place
<WX9J> how can I increase my desktops to 4 like other versions of Linux ?
<Gokee2_temp> I can`t seem to find any way to edit it or get rid of it
<macogw> WX9J: right click the workspace switcher and go to preferences
<travis> udo cp *.fw /lib/firmware
<travis> sry
<travis> cp: `/lib/firmware/': specified destination directory does not exist
<travis> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<travis> travis@ubuntu:~/Desktop/firmware$
<travis> thats it
<macogw> travis: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware
<WX9J> macogw: thanks that was something I should have thought of
<travis> now what
<travis> it worked
<travis> i get a new command line
<m0u5e> whats the command to capture pressing keys?
<macogw> travis: now do the cp line again
<HorizonXP> hey, anyone know how to get logitech bluetooth working?
<macogw> m0u5e: xev
<travis> ??? sorry
<m0u5e> macogw: thx :)
<macogw> travis: redo that "sudo cp *.fw /lib/firmware/" bit
<travis> o ok
<macogw> travis: the folder /lib/firmware/ didnt exist, so you just had to make it
<travis> lol
<travis> i could
<travis> i get another command line
<macogw> travis: if it doesnt output anything, thats good.  it means no errors
<travis> awsome
<macogw> travis: cd /lib/firmware
<macogw> travis: sudo chown root:root: *.fw
<travis> on my desktop its named firmware so can i take out hte lib
<Yuiop_Laptop> whats the filename that i can edit so there is no graphical startup
<macogw> travis: no no
<Yuiop_Laptop> init.d?
<travis> ok
<macogw> travis: you copied the stuff to /lib/firmware  thats where the driver looks for the firmware
<MasterShrek> Yuiop_Laptop, chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<MasterShrek> sudo ^
<travis> i did no errors
<macogw> travis: you have to make the firmware files that you just copied to /lib/firmware/ belong to root though, instead of to you
<Yuiop_Laptop> k
<Yuiop_Laptop> thanks
<MasterShrek> Yuiop_Laptop, if you want it back chmod 744
<binaryacid> mhm.. im having a bit trouble changing my resolution to 1400x900 which is the max my monitor supports, is there some way to specify the resolution manually, an alternative to system -> preferences, since the 1400x900 resolution isnt showing up there?
<MasterShrek> binaryacid, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macogw> travis: so if you're in /lib/firmware and do "ls -l" it shows root as owner and group on all the .fw files
<travis> travis@ubuntu:/lib/firmware$ sudo chown root:root: *.fw
<travis> chown: `root:root:': invalid group
<travis> travis@ubuntu:/lib/firmware$
<MasterShrek> binaryacid, back it up first though
<Jordan_U> !resolution | binaryacid
<ubotu> binaryacid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<macogw> travis: no : after the second root
<Lecxjo> hello
<MasterShrek> travis, forget the group, just put root
<macogw> travis: sorry, i screw up and type it like that rather often it seems :-/ i need to break that habit
<AR> hi
<Montaro> hes doing root:root: not root:root
<travis> lol
<macogw> Montaro: yeah i typed it wrong
<Yuiop_Laptop> MasterShrek: i dont have that file actually
<MasterShrek> lol
<Yuiop_Laptop> im on kubuntu
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol
<Montaro> ah
<magnetron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e binaryacid
<Lecxjo> hi i just installed feisty fawn
<Lecxjo> and i havent a clue as to why there is no sound :(
<AR> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<AR> LMAO!
<MasterShrek> Yuiop_Laptop, locate xorg.conf
<Montaro> haha gotta love that msg ;)
<AR> so its true :p
<Yuiop_Laptop> is it there?
<magnetron> !sound | Lecxjo
<ubotu> Lecxjo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<travis> just put root in the command line ?
<MasterShrek> type that: 'locate xorg.conf'
<macogw> travis: no
<Fezzler> Having trouble removing a file or dir named "SUPER.<>".  Keep getting error "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'" ???
<Yuiop_Laptop> its in my x config?
<Yuiop_Laptop> wtf?
<macogw> travis: he meant "sudo chown root *.fw" but the problem was i typed root:root: instead of root:root and so it got confused
<Montaro> Fezzler: try rm SUPER.*
<travis> lol o ok
<travis> sry guys
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> Yuiop_Laptop, you can speficy a resolution in there, at the bottom of the file
<Jordan_U> Yuiop_Laptop, It doesn't matter that you are using Kubuntu, you still should have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure you capitalized the X in X11
<WindsofTime> **Help: I can get my terminal to work but when I create start-up buttons that require me to check-off the box that says "Use In Terminal".. Anytime I click on that Button the screen Goes black and it logs me out of Xubuntu (Feisty).. How do I fix it where it wont log me out when the start buttons use Terminal!!!
<Noah> Hay peeps
<macogw> travis: nah it was my fault.  i type that : at the end rather often, and i didnt realize i went and did it again
<travis> hey well its working
<Noah> anyone need file sharing my site went live today boostshare.com
<travis> no errors
<Yuiop_Laptop> Jordan_U: i know that but im not looking for that i dont want a graphical startup
<Yuiop_Laptop> and i cant remember what file it is to edit
<macogw> travis: ok it should work now.  might need to reboot though
<WindsofTime> Noah, Advertising isn't allowed :(
<Fezzler> Montaro: That did it!  what does "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'" mean in plain language?
<Noah> Ok sorry thanks for the free plug anyway
<RadiantFire> you should have put something on a new line
<RadiantFire> instead of continueing
<Montaro> Fezzler: its probably just an error because bash was trying to interpret the < and > as something other than a filename
<macogw> Fezzler: means it couldnt read what you typed because some special character was in there
<Jordan_U> Yuiop_Laptop, You want to use a tool like bum to prevent kdm from starting automatically at boot, if I understand your question correctly
<travis> c me its the (not sure if you know) but i use like then fn + f2 to turn on my wireless
<Montaro> Fezzler: you probably could have also put it in quotes ""
<Noah> Has Ubuntu caught up to Windows yet
<Noah> ??????
<orbisvicis> should i chose flumotion, icecast, or streamcast ?
<Montaro> or escaped it.. dunno dont use bash :P
<macogw> Noah: its better and has been for a while :)
<Noah> Or even PC Linux OS
<Yuiop_Laptop> ok ill try bum
<travis> should i reboot and c what happens
<macogw> travis: yeah
<travis> ok ttyl in a bit
<WindsofTime> <WindsofTime> **Help: I can get my terminal to work but when I create start-up buttons that require me to check-off the box that says "Use In Terminal".. Anytime I click on that Button the screen Goes black and it logs me out of Xubuntu (Feisty).. How do I fix it where it wont log me out when the start buttons use Terminal!!!
<magnetron> Noah: Ubuntu's better.
<Yuiop_Laptop> Jordan_U: basically you know the thing that comes up that says ubuntu and has the progress bar when you start your system... i want to see whats goign on not that graphical screen
<Jordan_U> Noah, In some ways it surpassed it in its first release, in other ways it is still "behind", depends on what you want to do, and it always will
<Jordan_U> !better | Noah
<ubotu> Noah: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Fezzler> I connected my old Tandy Model 102 to my Ubuntu PC tonight via a USB-to-Serial cable.  The 102 has a disk OS that lists files in Ubuntu directory specified by bootstapper call desklink on the PC.
<Noah> Mac OSX buitl on FREE BSD that what you people need
<macogw> Noah: ew
<Fezzler> All worked great in terms of listing files and copying files from Tandy to Ubuntu but files did not want to go other way??
* Dr_willis_ starts singing "Who Let The Trolls Out..."
<Jordan_U> Yuiop_Laptop, Ahh, then you need to remove the "splash" kernel parameter from grub
<magnetron> WindsofTime: what kind of buttons is it? on the gnome panel?
<macogw> Noah: i use a mac every day at work and i find more reasons all the time to HATE APPLE
<WindsofTime> magnetron yes
<WindsofTime> On the panels
<WindsofTime> :)
<Dr_willis_> macogw,  i agree with that 200$
<Fezzler> Also, files copies from Tandy 102 arrived in Ubuntu with "Root" permission.  Not good.
<macogw> dr_willis_: that ke is over the 5
<macogw> *key
<travis> hey
<travis> im back
<Noah> Ok when Ubuntu and that thwate guy catch up to windows Ill use unbuntu
<cafuego> what
<magnetron> WindsofTime: if you right click on the panel, there is already a logout button to add. don't use a terminal script for the logout feature, it wont work
<WindsofTime> Last time I had trouble starting up Terminal, but that was fixed by I think installing a new one or reinstalling it.. But now whenever I try to get the GNOME Panel buttons to work with Terminal it does it
<Noah> Ok when Ubuntu and that thwate guy catch up to windows Ill use ubuntu
<macogw> travis: does wireless work?
<travis> umm no go when i wann start up my card liek fn+f2
<magnetron> Noah: ever tried it?
<macogw> Noah: its ahead, IMO
<WindsofTime> magnetron It isn't Logout that I am trying to do
<cafuego> !repeat > Noah
<macogw> Noah: i cant get a virus using this
<macogw> Noah: i can get pretty much any software i want for free
<WindsofTime> magnetron I am trying to make 2 buttons that will run 2 different scripts
<Noah> Well my unbias opinion is that its still behind
<magnetron> WindsofTime: shutdown is also availiable via right click
<Dr_willis_> Noah,   sure.. unbiased.. sure.. whattever.. use what you want.. we dont care.
<travis> wait in my network connection i have lo and etho
<macogw> Noah: any OS that makes it that easy to get a virus, is a piece of shit
<bam_> i am new to unbuntu about 2 weeks now that I have been using this distro.  Its well made and I find that I like it.  Well I have xchat, rc.firewall-2.4-stronger installed .the thing is that I cant seem to beable to use the dcc send in xchat. if the " ip_conntrack_irc, " and the "ip_nat_irc" load  my dcc send should work ?
<Noah> even behind PC LINUX OS
<Jordan_U> Noah, That is a logical fallacy, no two OS's will ever have feature parity
<macogw> travis: lo is loopback
<macogw> travis: eth0 is wired
<macogw> travis: eth1 should be wireless
<Noah> As soon as I booted PC Linux OS
<erikrocha> Hi! :D
<travis> hes not there
<Dr_willis_> this is one of those 'lot of talking, very little being said, debates'
<travis> c i need whats calle quickset
<travis> to turn on my wireless card
<magnetron> Noah: this is the Ubuntu support channel. any other topic is offtopic
<macogw> travis: ok i dont know why.  someone else can answer why the wireless card is playing invisible
<orbisvicis> WindsofTime, is it the program you are trying to run? Sometimes the start menu requires you make a script 'wrapper' for the application before itll run
<WindsofTime> magnetron, Please listen, I am not trying to create a button to Shutdown or anything to turning off my Computer.. I am creating 2 buttons that will do 2 different scripts (One to start up a server another to start up a Bot for IRC).. Well when I do them I need them to work via Terminal (So I check the box "Use In Terminal")... When I click on them, the screen goes black and it logs me out of Xubuntu.. THATS NOT WHAT I AM TRYING TO
<WindsofTime> ACCOMPLISH
<Noah> As soon as I booted PC Linux OS it wanted me to connect to the net the first thing you need to do when you set up a new OS
<macogw> Noah: uh ok....so what?
<cafuego> Noah: This isn't the #PCLinuxOS channel.
<faileas> so?
<magnetron> WindsofTime: then you made something wrong in your script
<WindsofTime> No the script is fine
<WindsofTime> Its the terminal
<travis> hmmm...........
<WindsofTime> How do I completely Fix the terminal
<magnetron> WindsofTime: i am sure, it's nothing wrong with your terminal
<faileas> hmm
<binaryacid> does the gflrx support the 9200?
<Noah> "/join PCLinuxOS"
<WindsofTime> the command sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<WindsofTime> can work if I manually go to terminal
<WindsofTime> and type it
<WindsofTime> I want to create a button
<WindsofTime> that does all that for me
<WindsofTime> BUT!
<WindsofTime> When I do, and I click on it
<WindsofTime> the screen goes black and logs me out
<magnetron> !enter | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WindsofTime> The script is fine, Terminal is being buggy
<WindsofTime> Well I have been...and its gotten me to this point
<WindsofTime> so I pace myself
<cafuego> WindsofTime: Right click the desktop, choose "Create Launcher..." and browse to your script in the command field.
<travis> hey guys im gonna fiddle with this tomorow
<WindsofTime> ugh
<travis> its 2 in the mornin here
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I don't know why you are getting logged off but try using gksudo instead of sudo, then you won't need to run in a terminal
<cafuego> A a pretty icon, done.
<macogw> travis: 18 minutes til
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U you sure?
<travis> lol
<travis> where are you ?
<magnetron> WindsofTime: yep
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, About what?
<macogw> binaryacid: no, fglrx is for new cards.  the radeon 9200 uses the open source (and better) radeon driver
<cafuego> WindsofTime: Starting a terminal does not quit X. If it does, you sdhould file a bug report, not tell us about it without showing us the script.
<magnetron> !offtopic | travis
<ubotu> travis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WindsofTime> cafuego i showed the script
<WindsofTime> ...
<travis> lol okkkkkkkkkkk
<travis> thanks guys
<travis> good night
<cafuego> WindsofTime: Oh sorry... must have pasted it when I wa soff in the other room.
<Dr_willis_> script was one line.command wasent it? just started lampp?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Can you open the terminal manually?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U it works!
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U yes
<WindsofTime> Jordan want me to explain a few days ago?
<Dr_willis_> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start , would want the sudopassword entered..  you dont want to use 'sudo' use gksudo or some other  one
<WindsofTime> it relates to this
<Dr_willis_> I think.
<cafuego> Not that I want to whine, but why would you install a 3rd party LAMP stack on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I am not sure what you mean but I am curios so sure I guess :)
<Jordan_U> * curious
<Dr_willis_> cafuego,  i cant understand why he needs to launch it from an icon ether. rc.local would be a better bet
<WindsofTime> A few days ago (when I first got linux) I couldn't untar a file so I uninstalled Xarchiver and then reinstalled it...Well when i did that (it removed xbuntudesktop then replaced it)..Thanks to that I wasn't able to go to terminal via Accessories>Terminal or it would go black-screen and log me off
<cafuego> Dr_willis_: Just add a normal init script, trivially done.
<WindsofTime> Then I came here and told the problem
<magnetron> macgywer LAMP
<WindsofTime> Someone named (forgot name) had me fix the problem by basically removing the faulty Terminal and replacing it with a new one.. this fixed the problem of going manually
<cafuego> WindsofTime: You're aware that all the lampp components are available (prepackaged) in Ubuntu, right?
<macogw> WindsofTime: oh youre the one using xterm instead
<WindsofTime> but When I create buttons now It uses the faulty terminal that logs me out
<WindsofTime> I would like to rid myself of that terminal
<macogw> uninstall it
<WindsofTime> ...BTW I already tried a reformat and reinstall of ubuntu linux.. The terminal remains faulty
<Dr_willis_> could be his 'alternatives' is not installed/set properly for the terminal
<macogw> the crap terminal, i man
<macogw> *mean
<macogw> ohh good idea
<WindsofTime> I know what you mean
* Dr_willis_ finds this getting odder and odder.
<macogw> install galternatives
<Jordan_U> macogw, What terminal emulator does Xubuntu use by default?
<macogw> and set the terminal emulator to xterm
<Dr_willis_> Jordan_U,  "Terminal" i belive is the name
<macogw> Jordan_U: no idea
<WindsofTime> I think I made a bug on my own computer o.o
<orbisvicis> WindsofTime, you using gnome (not xfce). & dont have i810 chipset ?
<cafuego> WindsofTime: "/usr/bin/gksudo /opt/lampp/lammp start" in a standard launcher should do exactly what you want, without any need for terminals.
<Dr_willis_> Terminal 0.2.6
<Dr_willis_> !info Terminal
<ubotu> Package terminal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis_> Hmm
<cafuego> WindsofTime: The only problem I can foresee is if there is a bug in the /opt/lampp/lammp script.
<orbisvicis> !gnome-terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-terminal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> !info gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 185 kB, installed size 432 kB
<kitzilla> argh.
<WindsofTime> cafuego, It isn't faulty if I am able to go manually into (the working) terminal and enter that.. and it does what its suppose to
<Dr_willis_> what 'terminal' program is working? xterm? rxvt? gnome-terminal?
<WindsofTime> when I create a (shortcut if you will) button the panels its using the faulty terminal
<bullgard4> English help wanted: On a 85-key laptop computer keyboard there is a key in the lowest row between the keys 'Alt Gr' and 'Ctrl'. What is its proper English name? Is it 'shortcut menu key'?
<WindsofTime> um
<WindsofTime> I dont know
<WindsofTime> ah!
<WindsofTime> Dr_willis_
<WindsofTime> The fellow before had me install xterm
<george2002> hello somebody podria to say to me as it repairs east error        /etc/x11/x is not executable givin up xinitconnection refused(errno 111):unable to conectto x serverxinit:no such progress(errno3):Server error
<WindsofTime> to replace the old default of Xubuntu terminal
<macogw> WindsofTime: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<cafuego> WindsofTime: Can you pastebin the contents of the "<button>.desktop" file that was created when you made the button?
<macogw> WindsofTime: set it to use xterm as default instead of the xfce one
<Dr_willis_> i perfer rxvt to xterm. :) , theres also eterm, and others
<WindsofTime> macogw will that work for the buttons as well?
<macogw> WindsofTime: i think so
<macogw> WindsofTime: itll make xterm the default terminal emulator for everything
<WindsofTime> alright
<Dr_willis_> my system seems to be using        *+        5    /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<Dr_willis_>      , as its 'default' xfce terminal
<WindsofTime> **Goes to perform the said actions**
<WindsofTime> I will let you know how it turns out
<orbisvicis> !flumotion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flumotion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slapfaceware> i prefer aterm
<macogw> dr_willis_ yeah gnome uses gnome-terminal.wrapper
<orbisvicis> !info flumotion
<ubotu> flumotion: Fluendo Streaming Server - manager, worker and admin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1 (feisty), package size 529 kB, installed size 3100 kB
<WindsofTime>           1    /usr/bin/xterm
<WindsofTime>           2    /usr/bin/uxterm
<WindsofTime>           3    /usr/bin/koi8rxterm
<WindsofTime>           4    /usr/bin/lxterm
<WindsofTime> *+        5    /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper
<WindsofTime>           6    /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<WindsofTime> Which Do I choose?
<Blue89> does anybody here have a mobility radeon m6ly gfx card? I need a favor
<Dr_willis_> WindsofTime,  'think' :)  use #1
<Blue89> I used ot use ubuntu, but I like gentoo package manager, so I switched
<Dr_willis_> or try it.. if it fails.. try another
<WindsofTime> lol
<Blue89> but I am not getting the same 3D anymore
<WindsofTime> ok thanx
<Dr_willis_> Blue89,  i dumped gentoo because of its package manager. :)
<macogw> WindsofTime: #1 is the one youre using
<Dr_willis_> hes using #5 = the *+ is the selected/default.
<Blue89> I was hoping somebody with my gfx card could pastebin their autoloaded modules file and xorg.conf file
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I am curious how xfce4terminal is causing X to crash, and I personally don't like just working around a problem instead of solving it, so do you mind doing some debuging?
<WindsofTime> Well Jordan_U if I knew what made this problem occured
<WindsofTime> I would gladly tell you
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, You should also file a bug
<Blue89> Dr_willis, it has it's setbacks.. a bit of a double-edged sword
<fyrestrtr> Blue89: what card?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I have some things to try to help figure that out :)
<Dr_willis_> try running  /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.wrapper   and see if that works. should spawn a new terminal
<WindsofTime> All I know is that when I uninstalled and reinstalled Xarchiver Synaptic also uninstalled and reinstalled Xubuntu Desktop
<Blue89> "mobility radeon M6LY"
<macogw> Jordan_U: so do what? cat `xfce-terminal` >> term-crash.txt ?
<Dr_willis_> Blue89,  yep. more of a Double Edged Hammer. :)
<WindsofTime> Which I think would have done that
<fyrestrtr> M6LY ??
<Blue89> yeah
<Blue89> it's a laptop
<Jordan_U> macogw, Yes, though with screen and I am not sure why you are using cat
<Blue89> odd gfx card
<riotkittie> argh
<macogw> Jordan_U: because i meant echo :)
<fyrestrtr> I have mobility radeon on my laptop, but its X1400.
<WindsofTime> BWhahaha
<fyrestrtr> Blue89: what laptop?
<WindsofTime> That was the faulty terminal
<Blue89> but I know from experience it should be going faster, there must be a tweak ubuntu uses I have not done
<WindsofTime> When I randomly logout thats the terminal closing me =\
<riotkittie> hm. should i try using network-manager-gnome over network-manager?
<Blue89> it's a toshiba satellite, s-103 IIRC
<Jordan_U> macogw, Still not necessary but at least makes sense that way :)
<WindsofTime> Btw does PrintScreen copy DOS looking text when the screen goes black??
<fyrestrtr> Blue89: are you on 7.04?
<macogw> Jordan_U: you dont need anything at the start?
<riotkittie> i was able to type in the names of my networks, and pick up signals, but i couldnt connect under the open or secure  :|
<Blue89> not anymore
<fyrestrtr> oh?
<Blue89> don't take this personally, I switched to gentoo
<faileas> WindsofTime: i don't think so. aybe you could pipe it to a text file?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, In a run dialog run "xterm"
<Jordan_U> macogw, Nope, just "command >> file"
<WindsofTime> Cross your fingers I switched Terminals
<Blue89> I just want to know what your distro is doing differently for my card
<macogw> Jordan_U: i guess that makes sense
<Jordan_U> macogw, Or "command tee file" as I like to do :)
<fyrestrtr> Blue89: gentoo has great support in #gentoo, and they have one of the best wikis out there.
* fyrestrtr <-- former Gentoo user
<macogw> Jordan_U: tee?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U keep in mind I am still quite new to Linux so I do not know all the terms or procedures that would be required to know what you speak of most of the time =\
<Jordan_U> macogw, Erm... "command | tee file"
<macogw> portage was too slow for me
<WindsofTime> If I logout it means the 2nd terminal is faulty as well
<DARKGuy> Hey! can somebody help me set up my wireless card to work as a "bridge" for connecting my laptop to the internet through it? in Windows I assign SSID, password and all and I see my wireless network in the laptop and can use the internet if I share the ethernet connection. Is this possible on Ubuntu? and if so, how?
<Blue89> you're missing the point, I have to use my brain for that, when I can just borrow a file from your distro if somebody has my gfx card
<Blue89> it's the same x server
<Blue89> lol
<macogw> Blue89: use an ubuntu live cd and copy the xorg.conf to your hard drive
<riotkittie> or ask on the forums.
<WindsofTime> =
<WindsofTime> That didnt work
<bobgill> How can I browse windows shares in the terminal? I can see them just fine in Nautilus
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  i like the fusesmb tool
<Dr_willis_> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  that way i make a "network' directory that has the whole lan and all the samba shares on it.
<Blue89> bobgill, they are mounted somewhere. I would look in /mnt or maybe ~/mnt for them (but like I said, I don't use ubuntu anymore)
<Jordan_U> macogw, It outputs to stout and writes to a file whatever is piped to it
<bullgard4> English help wanted: On a 85-key laptop computer keyboard there is a key in the lowest row between the keys 'Alt Gr' and 'Ctrl'. What is its proper English name? Is it 'shortcut menu key'?
<Dr_willis_>  Nautilus just 'scans' and shows the shares.it dosent mount them as far as i know.
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: Ok I just installed it, how would I browse to windows box ?
<DARKGuy> Hey! can somebody help me set up my wireless card to work as a "bridge" for connecting my laptop to the internet through it? in Windows I assign SSID, password and all and I see my wireless network in the laptop and can use the internet if I share the ethernet connection. Is this possible on Ubuntu? and if so, how?
<Jordan_U> macogw, It outputs to stout and writes to a file whatever is piped to it
<Jordan_U> macogw, It's nice for commands where you want the output saved but also need to be interactive
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, You can open a "working" terminal now, correct?
<Blue89> bullgard4, people usually call that the super key IIRC
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  you will need to make a smbfuse config file, then run the command  fusesmb DirectoryName
<Blue89> no wait, it's meta isn't it... nevermind X-D
* Blue89 will shut up now
<macogw> bullgard4: menu key
<WindsofTime> T_T....None of them are working
<macogw> bullgard4: at least, thats what i call it
<WindsofTime> Sorry Jordan_U It logged me out agian the moment you said something
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: Ok how do I make that?
<macogw> bullgard4: super key = the windows / sun / tux key
<Dr_willis_> bobgill, start with the fusesmb man pages :)   man fusesmb /usr/share/man/man5/fusesmb.conf.5.gz
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, You can open a "working" terminal now, correct? ( repeating what I said )
<faileas> there's a tux key?
<Blue89> I wish my laptop had a tux key instead of a windows key
<macogw> faileas: from some companies, yes
<WindsofTime> I can manually open a terminal
<WindsofTime> yes
<faileas> my laptop dosen't have a winkey ;)
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  /usr/share/doc/fusesmb/examples/fusesmb.conf.ex, for an example, and the fusesmb web site has info also. its a simple config file
<Blue89> faileas, high five
<faileas> thinkpad ;)
<WindsofTime> I cannot for some reason have anything run OFF of the terminal or it will forve a Logoff on me =\
* Jordan_U 's doesn't either, but I cheated
<WindsofTime> *force
* Jordan_U has a mac :)
<PoofDaddy> How do I find out how much space is left on my hard disk?  I'm using Edgy.
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Yes I can manually run a Terminal via Accessories>Terminal
<macogw> PoofDaddy: df -h
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: Ok so I just put it in ~/.smb/ right ?
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  yep. and the permissions got to be corr3ct on it
<bullgard4> Blue89: macogw , Blue89 : You two people call it differently. I would like to know how Ubuntu calls this key in English 'officially'.
<riotkittie> in whose English?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Ok, open one and run "screen" then hit return and you should be back to a normal shell ( command prompt )
<Blue89> yeah, which is why I shut up, I forget
<macogw> bullgard4: well see, in Ubuntu you can set which key does what, so that's a bit of a problem
<WindsofTime> T_T
<bullgard4> riotkittie: Ubuntu's
<WindsofTime> Im about to throw this computer out
<Dr_willis_> PoofDaddy,  My Fave ===  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis_> PoofDaddy,  i make that an alias. :)
<bullgard4> macogw: And my problem too.
<teKnofreak> WindsofTime, dont waste you computer, donate it to me ;)
<WindsofTime> -_-
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, You don't need to do this if you don't want, I just like fixing problems instead of working around them
<WindsofTime> Jordan
<alieas> Hi, I have a new kernel compiled (2.6.22.2), would like to boot it.  But I have nvidia-glx installed.  Are there steps to remove this and reinstall under the new kernel?  thnx
<WindsofTime> so do I
<frank0708> whois aaragon
<WindsofTime> and I answered your questoin
<PoofDaddy> Dr_willis_: What?
<macogw> frank0708: you need a / before htat
<frank0708> yeah
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: Would the right permission be chmod a+x? or smth else?
<frank0708> :)
<mario> hello I'm trying to install xubuntu on my laptop, and I downloaded the iso, could someone explain to me how to do it without burning the cd. I'm looking to do an installation from the hardrive
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U I CAN open a working terminal Manually Applications>Accessories>Terminal.. Now what
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Have you opened a terminal and run screen?
<WindsofTime> Run screen?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Ok, open one and run "screen" then hit return and you should be back to a normal shell ( command prompt )
<macogw> alieas: dont need to remove it, but you need to get the source deb for it and recompile it
<newbie3> my squid keep telling "cache access denied" what should i do?
<macogw> mario: with a dual boot? you could use wubi
<WindsofTime> it is telling me info
<WindsofTime> do I hit space of return?
<WindsofTime> *or
<macogw> mario: well, im guessing it can do xubuntu. i know wubi can do ubuntu
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Either one
<WindsofTime> now what
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  -rw------- 1 willis willis   0 2007-08-14 00:32 fusesmb.conf
<alieas> macogw: so just get the matching source deb, and then re-compile after new kernel boot ?
<macogw> alieas: yes
<alieas> macogw: excellent, thank you
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Run "xfce4terminal | tee terminalcrash.txt"
<mario> macogw: I have ubuntu on one partition, and I want to put xubuntu on the other
<CruX> hmm Compiz Fusion 0.5.2 released
<CruX> can you give me repository vith this ?
<WindsofTime> bash not found
<Dr_willis_> mario,  why bother?
<macogw> mario: oh....umm...i think you have to burn something.
<CruX> 0 days packages :)
<riotkittie> errr. if you have ubuntu on one partition, why not just install the xubuntu desktop pkg?
<Jordan_U> mario, Why not just install XFCE ?
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: ok I got the permission right it told me what to do, but I did "fusesmb ~/Network" and I got: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<macogw> mario: why not do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U:   "jamescorkran@ORCHID:~$ xfce4terminal | tee terminalcrash.txt
<WindsofTime> bash: xfce4terminal: command not found
<WindsofTime> "
<riotkittie> of xfce
<macogw> crux: maybe trevino's repositories have it
<macogw> WindsofTime: theres a - before terminal
<teKnofreak> mario, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<mario> macogni: will that give me a clean xubuntu install on the other partition?
<macogw> mario: no it lets you pick ubuntu or xubuntu when you boot
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  you havent read the docs yet have ya. :) you need to set your user to the fuse group. in /etc/groups, and logout/backin
<macogw> mario: er, when you log in i mean
<riotkittie> mario: do you really need a clean xubuntu install? ubuntu and xubuntu are for the most part, the same beneath the desktop package. you can use both desktops on the same partition, just switch between sessions
<macogw> mario: theyre identical except for the interface. underneath, it's all the same, so there's no point in having both, really
<Dr_willis_> the 'desktop' is just another set of programs. :)
<WindsofTime> macogw, its xfce4terminal | tee- terminalcrash.txt ????
<macogw> WindsofTime: no xfce4-terminal
<WindsofTime> alright
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, My mistake, sorry
<WindsofTime> its ok
<WindsofTime> :)
<macogw> WindsofTime: the first termina
<macogw> l
<macogw> terminal
<WindsofTime> I have made worse mistakes >.>
<teKnofreak> mario, if you want it for testing purposes, you can try it over a virtual machine :)
<macogw> like virtual box!
<Shaye> I've installed another language package but how do I actually change between languages in the OS?
<WindsofTime> Well as you can tell that didn't work
<WindsofTime> being it logged me out
<WindsofTime> ..agian
<bobgill> Dr_willis_: I have no /etc/groups, I went to system>admin>User Settings.. in Manage Groups I went to fuse > Properties and checked my user as a Group Member, is that correct?
<mario> I'm using ubuntu with XFCE already, but it's really screwed up as I messed with it allot before I really understood anything. So I'm looking for a new installation and I figured since i like XFCE the best anyways, I might aswell install xubuntu
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, But now we can look at any error it outputed
<Dr_willis_> bobgill,  its proberly /etc/group (go figure)
<WindsofTime> O really?
<Dr_willis_> I just edit the file bobgill . :) never use the gui tools
<bobgill> don't have that either
<WindsofTime> It logged me out, I dont think it made anything o.o
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, There should be a text file in your home folder called terminalcrash.txt
<WindsofTime> um ok
<riotkittie> mario: why not just remove xfce, purge the settings, reinstall?
<Shaye> I've installed another language package but how do I actually change between languages in the OS?
<WindsofTime> There is
<WindsofTime> How did you know it would do this?!!? O_O
<riotkittie> and then remove the ubuntu-desktop, if you have no desire to use gnome?
<bobgill> oh nm I do :)
<Dr_willis_> WindsofTime,  'logical thinking' :)
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Because I told it too :)
<WindsofTime> ROFL!! It has nothing in it >_>
<thepat20> Hey, anyone want to help a n00b with a problem?
<mario> riotkittie: because X crashes on me all the time independent of window manager
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, That is unfortunate :)
<WindsofTime> Sadly it is
<riotkittie> Shaye: i have no clue. try poking around in the preferences or admin menus under system?
<WindsofTime> Any alternatives?
<Dr_willis_> mario,  try making a new user. see if it works right for them - if so copy all their settings over to your other user. :)
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Try running "screen -X" in a terminal
<WindsofTime> I will try
<alieas> macogw: 1 question:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-kernel-source, now I have extracted nvidia-kernel-source in /usr/src.  Is this what I need to compile after new kernel boot?
<trwww> I really have to bang on the touchpad to get it to register a click. How do I adjust the tap pressure on the touchpad? I installed QSynaptics, but theres only a couple settings under the "Tapping" tab, none that say anything about tap pressure.
<WindsofTime> Please specify a Command
<teKnofreak> Shaye, in KDE it is in control center --> regional and languages
<macogw> Shaye: pick language on the login screen.  it might be under options or sessions in different login menus
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Sorry again, lower case "x"
<thepat20> who here uses frostwire?
<WindsofTime> ok
<WindsofTime> lol its ok
<Dr_willis_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis_> thepat20,  not used it in several months :)
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U It shows lots of text
<macogw> thepat20: are you using beryl and having frostwire not show up?
<WindsofTime> Shall I PM it to you?
<dvm> Howto switch the SCIM language by changing the env variable or shell commands?
<thepat20> english please
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Pastebin it
<thepat20> i have had ubuntu for.... 3 days
<macogw> thepat20: that was english....
<WindsofTime> As you desire
<Jordan_U> !paste | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WindsofTime> I know how ^^
<Dr_willis_> it was very english.. given that you dident ask much of a question... :)
<riotkittie> I am having difficulties with my wireless - it's a Netgear MA111 usb adapter. I have searched, read, followed a guide for breezy and dapper -though I am on Feisty- and am fairly lost. iwconfig does show wlan0 and my essid and all of that...
<riotkittie> and if i manually config [name + key]  in Network Manager, i can pick up signals on both my public and private networks. but. i can't seem to connect
<mario> i really just want to make a new install and I can't burn a cd, so I was curious as to how to do it directly from the iso
<thepat20> i was a windows wiz for a long time, and i dont understand ubuntu very well
<macogw> alieas: yeah, i believe so
<macogw> thepat20: what part wasnt english to you?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.org/509
<Dr_willis_> thepat20,  theres a great many starter guides on the ubuntu site. and other web sites.
<thepat20> not literally english, like n00b speak
<thepat20> yeah i just got that link gonna go check it
<macogw> thepat20:  dude, i asked "are you using beryl and when you run frostwire, frostwire doesnt show up?"
<Shaye> teKnofreak, I have "Language support"
<Shaye> Under the control-center
<riotkittie> mario > and you dont have a disc on hand?  :o
<macogw> thepat20: "doesnt show up" should be easy enough to understand, i would think
<Dr_willis_> yep - with linux it Pays BIG time to read. :) and read.. and read...
<thepat20> yeah beryl confused me
<Shaye> But It's already enabled there
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U as I can read: It seems I have a fatal error
<thepat20> i think that i am using the F version, Feisty Fawn
<macogw> thepat20: thatd be a compositing window manager that lets you get wobbly windows and desktop cube and lots of other stuff
<Dr_willis_> thepat20,  a beginner shouldent even be LOOKING at beryl stuff
<sapumal>  how can I check the package to which a file is belong to in Solaris? (!Ubuntu but Please help me)
<riotkittie> given what i've said above, can i rule out a driver issue?
<macogw> thepat20: it's also a type of gem
<teKnofreak> Shaye, try logging out, then change in the languages under login menu, relogin
<Shaye> K brb
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, That is wonderfully unhelpful, it basically says that the terminal crashed because X crashed, but doesn't help us know why X crashed ( which was caused by the terminal )
<alieas> macogw:  yeah it looks correct.  I was thrown off by the sub-directories.  this appears to build the module, thanks again
<macogw> alieas: no problem
<WindsofTime> =\
<thepat20> all i am trying to do is install Frostwire, i downloaded the package and installed it, now wondering what to do
<Parisi_work> Hello
* alieas waiting patiently for gutsy
<WindsofTime> I am sorry but that is what it said to me
<mario> riotkittie: I have a cd on hand, i just can't get ubuntu to burn an iso
<macogw> thepat20: run it?
<Dr_willis_> thepat20,  I think the command is 'frostwire' to run it..
<thepat20> yes sir
<thepat20> u have to run it from the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> thepat20: you need to install java too.
<macogw> thepat20: you can
<Bllz> hey guys. quick question.  I'm going to reinstall ubuntu and i was wondering what the recommended partition setup was?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U
<thepat20> crap. i hate java
<macogw> thepat20: or add a thing to the menu to run it
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: the default one that the installer creates.
<Dr_willis_> thepat20,  frostwire is written in java. :)
<Bllz> just looking for input really...
<WindsofTime> I am able to go back onto the GNOME desktop and use terminal normally if that can help any
<macogw> thepat20: well frostwire and limewire are java apps
<Dr_willis_> as is limewire
<thepat20> macogw, can i pm u
<Dr_willis_> !p2p
<macogw> thepat20: if you dont want java, use gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<sapumal> how can I check the package to which a file is belong to in solaris (!Ubuntu but please help me)
<Ashfire908> could i get some help with wvdial? one computer i use it on dials the number then times out with a "no carrier detected" error.
<Bllz> fyrestrtr, what about making the /home part separate?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Can you tell me how I may access this?
<macogw> sapumal: what makes you think any of us would know?
<Parisi_work> Hey anyone wanna buy some cheap SCO shares?
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: that is up to you; how you want to set it up.
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, That is because gnome uses gnome-terminal, xfce4-terminal is the one that has problems
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: but for 99% of people, the default setup suffices.
<macogw> Parisi_work: theyre down 1.12% today, probably thanks to that ruling
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Parisi_work> macd, i was being sarcastic :)
<sapumal> Ashfire908 : http://sapumal.blogspot.com/2006/12/internet-access-via-bluetooth-dun.html
<mario> does someone know how to install Ubuntu on another partition from withing Ubuntu without having to burn the iso
<macogw> Parisi_work: i know.  i put the "invest" applet on my panel to watch SCOX after the ruling
<Bllz> fyrestrtr:  okay.  The thing is the default gives me WAAAY too much swap space, so maybe i'll just go ahead and do it manually.  There's no major advantage to separating / and /home?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Or by navigating to it from the file manager, "Filesystem" is the same as "/"
<macogw> mario: someone sent you to a link about installing from linux
<WindsofTime> Im pastebinning it now
<fyrestrtr> the major advantage is that if you ever hose up your system, your personal files will remain safe should you re-install.
<Dr_willis_> mario,  good luck with that.
<Ashfire908> sapumal: i am not accessing the internet via bluetooth.
<Jordan_U> Bllz, Makes switching distros / re-installing easier
<Parisi_work> macd: :)
<macogw> Parisi_work: youre not pinging me, ya know
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: how much ram do you have?
<mario> macogw: thanks, I totally missed it. (I was reading the wubu site)
<Bllz> jordan_u:  okay so if i want to separate them i just define the mount points as / and /home respectively?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U:  Enjoy reading this o.o  http://pastebin.org/510
<Bllz> fyrestrtr:  3gb
<Jordan_U> Bllz, Yes
<sapumal> Ashfire908: sorry
<Bllz> and it gives me 6 gb of swap... way too much
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: laptop?
<Bllz> desktop
<thepat20> peace
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, done ;)
<WindsofTime> Your done already?
<WindsofTime> o_O
<Parisi_work> macd I did not know i was supposed?
<Parisi_work> "supposed to"
<macogw> Parisi_work: you keep typing someone else's nick, not mine
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: if you want to hibernate, then you need large amounts of swap -- also, if you plan to install oracle and some other apps, they require a set amount of *swap* (in addition to the memory requirement)
<lambertz> i did update my ubuntu from edgy to feisty, but now i'm with seriously font problems!! my dpkg try to install  x-ttcidfont-conf but it says error, and programs a lot depends from this package
<Bllz> fyrestrtr:  I was thinking of just giving myself like 512 mb of swap... i feel like that's more than enough?  And seeing as i dont even know what oracle is, lol, i think i should be okay
<Bllz> what do you think?
<Parisi_work> macogw Gotcha, That is what i get for trying to do 3 things at once, my apologies.
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Unfortunately that is no help either :(
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: stick with 1GB
<WindsofTime> T_T
<Shaye> It didn't help teKnofreak
<teKnofreak> Shaye, ?
<Bllz> kk will do
<Shaye> strange
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, This is a truly bizarre problem
<teKnofreak> Shaye, :-s ohhh
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U do you think a reinstallation of Xubuntu would fix it?
<WindsofTime> not the Entire Ubuntu
<Shaye> is there anything else I need to install maybe?
<WindsofTime> just Xubuntu
<Bllz> fyrestrtr:  one more question.  if i do a separate / and /home, will my desktop be on the / or /home partition?
<macogw> Shaye: programs are translated on a per-application basis, so if some programs havent been translated, theyll stay english
<Bllz> and is it / or \?
<teKnofreak> Shaye, is the language you want listed there ?
<macogw> Bllz: on /home
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Since I don't know what is causing it anything is possible
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: /home
<macogw> Bllz:  /
<macogw> Bllz: not \
<macogw> Bllz: \ is for windows
<Bllz> okay. thanks a lot guys!
<teKnofreak> Shaye, check the menus, are they in your language ?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Can you guide me in a complete and successful reinstall of Xubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Bllz: desktop is /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Bllz> i'll check in if i have any issues but that just about answers all of my questions
<Bllz> kk thanks fyrestrtr
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Didn't you say that you already tried re-installing?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U I already tried re-installing the ENTIRE Ubuntu
<mesapiegrande> I could use some help accessing a windows share from Ubuntu.  Samba has me wrapped around the axle.  Could anyone assist me?
<WindsofTime> not just one peice of it
<Shaye> teKnofreak,  no, everything is in english, I don't want the softwares/os itself to be in that language I just want to be able to type/search in that language
<fyrestrtr> mesapiegrande: symptoms?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Then just re-installing XFCE is not likely to do anything
<WindsofTime> Any suggestions?
<teKnofreak> Shaye, ah, then try SCIM :)
<teKnofreak> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<WindsofTime> What can I lose if I just go back to useing GNOME?
<Ashfire908> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lambertz> my dpkg try to install  x-ttcidfont-conf but it says error, and programs a lot depends from this package
<mesapiegrande> I can see the windows network (MSHOME) but when I try to open up the specific PC it says access denied
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: probably a lot of problems ;)
<teKnofreak> Shaye, which language are you trying ?
<WindsofTime> :(
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Just for kicks though we can try re-installing xfce4-terminal with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-terminal"
<WindsofTime> Shall I try to perform that on GNOME ? just for safety?
<Shaye> teKnofreak, Hebrew, but it's listen everywhere, I just think I need to enable it somehow
<jose244> hey guys im new to the community!, does anyone know if theres any devlopers willing to be my mentor?
<Shaye> Listed*
<Ashfire908> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, No need, it's just re-installing a terminal emulator ( that you aren't even currently using )
<lambertz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fyrestrtr> jose244: #ubuntu-devel
<Rockinghorse> WindsofTime: Xubuntu is not a big dl: a gig maybe.
<macogw> jose244: support channel
<WindsofTime> =\
<jose244> ok thx
<oranye> slllllllllloooooooooo
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Have you ever filed a bug on launchpad before/
<Jordan_U> ?
<WindsofTime> no sir
<Doomguy0505> Does anybody know why ntfs partitions on my hard drive are read only?
<Ashfire908> is there a site for wvdial?
<gerso> hello room
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > Doomguy0505
<teKnofreak> Shaye, for me, in KDE, if i go to "regional/languages' in control center, i have to install "hebrew" and then bring it to the top of the list to enable it
<macogw> jose244: if you want to be mentored, check out launchpad.net where bugs are reported and features are wishlisted and find one you would like to help with that is offering mentors (i think it shows a swiss flag...like ski patrol...if they are)
<macogw> Doomguy0505: because the driver is read-only :)
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, That is probably the best way to get down to the real problem, and get it fixed so others don't also run into it
<macogw> Doomguy0505: you need ntfs-3g for a driver that can read and write
<WindsofTime> jamescorkran@ORCHID:~$ sudo apt-get install -- reinstall xfce4-terminal
<WindsofTime> Reading package lists... Done
<WindsofTime> Building dependency tree
<WindsofTime> Reading state information... Done
<WindsofTime> E: Couldn't find package reinstall
<faileas> hmm
<macogw> WindsofTime: no space
<WindsofTime> lol
<Shaye> teKnofreak,  but I installed it from the synpatic first
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, No space between -- and reinstall
<WindsofTime> I hate myself :(
<teKnofreak> Shaye, what did you install ?
<faileas> neat i worked out a hack to access my wubi/ubuntu images from windows ;)
<Shaye> some packages, lol
<gerso> i need help, here is my problem... i tried to install some usbmanager and it messed with my kernel and changed the boot file.  how can i fix this?
<Shaye> wait ill check
<teKnofreak> Shaye, if you have installed font, it wont enable the language
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, bugs.ubuntu.com you will need to create an account
<WindsofTime> Jordan ok, I did what you asked though
<macogw> gerso: edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lambertz> WindsofTime: u're trying "-- reinstall"
<WindsofTime> Where shall I go now
<WindsofTime> Its done
<lambertz> the correct is --reinstall
<gerso> macogw, what exactly do i change in that file?
<mesapiegrande> Where can I go for some help with using SAMBA to access windows shares?
<macogw> gerso: i dont know.  i dont know what you broke
<WindsofTime> lambertz thank you, but that was covered and now it is completed
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Ok try running "xfce4-terminal" from the same terminal I had you run screen from
<teKnofreak> mesapiegrande, #samba
<mesapiegrande> ty teK
<WindsofTime> This is probably no help
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime,  I guess that means it is still broken :)
<WindsofTime> but
<WindsofTime> I saw the terminal before it logged me out
<WindsofTime> Its like it opened then logged me out
* Parisi_work bored at work
<lambertz> i did update my distr, but now i'm with seriously font problems! my dpkg is trying to install  x-ttcidfont-conf, but it returns in a error, and X can't initialize 'cause this font and their dependencies.
<mario> exit
<Ashfire908> can anyone help me with wvdial?
<Parisi_work> Gimme something to do people
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, One last trick...
<Shaye> teKnofreak,  OK i uninstalled the packages, then went to regional/language, it installed hebrew package, now how do i type in hebrew? like in windows that u have en/he for example, and u switch with ALT+SHIFT
<WindsofTime> Hopefully the lucky one
<fyrestrtr> Shaye: add the keyboard switcher applet to the panel.
<fyrestrtr> Shaye: then right click on it, and select keyboard preferences. Add the keyboard you want. Default switch key is both left and right alt keys
<teKnofreak>   ' ?
<teKnofreak> oh hebrew is from right to left :D
<fyrestrtr> I think japanese is top down
<fyrestrtr> imagine the headache there lol
<WindsofTime> or down top
<WindsofTime> o.o
<macogw> top down starting on the right
<n2diy_is_watchin> Dvorak here
<macogw> or left to right starting at the top (like we read english)
<macogw> japanese people switch it up :P
<fyrestrtr> japanese terminals must have insane scrollback buffers
<WindsofTime> japanese people rox
<macogw> signs are often vertical on the sides of buildings, and official things are vertical, but a quick note might be written horizontally
<faileas> naw
<faileas> they usually write it horizontally unless its formal
<faileas> same for chinese
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Try moving the config file fore xfce4-terminal... once I can find out where it is that is :)
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> ok
<teKnofreak> anyway, each symbol is almost a word, so you can find what the entire thing means
<WindsofTime> **Waits to find out how to do this**
<randoman> hey guys, does anyone know why nzb isnt downloading to the dir im telling it to?
<Shaye> teKnofreak,  thanks, it's now all good ;).
<macogw> ?
<randoman> and why does it ask me for a media player?
<teKnofreak> Shaye, welcome :)
<WindsofTime> Anyone here watch the Japanese movie "Onimujii" ??
<fyrestrtr> yaay @ swiggles I can't understand.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: A left-click on the GNOME_Power_Manager applet will open a shortcut menu with 3 entries. What are the English names of these 3 entries? Are they 'laptop battery (78%)', 'Standby' and 'Hibernate'?
<Shaye> btw, is there any way to set 'language' change with the keyboard rather than left mouse click?
<Parisi_work> bbl guys
* Shaye is very new to linux
<macogw> fyrestrtr: it says "see? from left to right"
<teKnofreak> Shaye, check keyboard shortcuts
<WindsofTime> macogw you know how to read japanese?
<WindsofTime> cool!
<macogw> WindsofTime: i just typed in it, didnt i?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Is there a way to have other languages show up with AA ?
<WindsofTime> psh I could just be a translator <_<
<WindsofTime> j/k
<macogw> AA?
<WindsofTime> *it
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: Laptop Battery (78%), Suspend, Hibernate
<Jordan_U> macogw, Anti-ailiasing not the right word for when talking about fonts but hopefully you get what I mean
<macogw> WindsofTime: 
<macogw> Jordan_U: sorry, i dont know
<macogw> Jordan_U: subpixel smoothing?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Yes
<WindsofTime> macogw, I am not a translator as my last sentence proclaim.. It was a typo =\
<macogw> i assumed it worked on all languages installed
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Does this apply to Gnome_Power_Manager version 2.18.2?
<Shaye> nothing there
<macogw> WindsofTime: i know. you said i couldve used a translator
<Jordan_U> macogw, Do those japanese characters look blocky to you also?
<WindsofTime> ah
<macogw> windoi said "ive been studying for 4 years" in response
<WindsofTime> and I did say /jk
<faileas> not all ;)
<WindsofTime> *j/k
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: how do I know the version?
<macogw> WindsofTime: i meant to ping you on that.  i said "ive been studying for 4 years" in response to you saying i used a translator
<r0b-> Nix
<r0b-> nixternal
<macogw> Jordan_U: theyre supposed to look blocky
<fyrestrtr> macogw: that first character looks like a sine wave in a box :P
<WindsofTime> and being I said j/k .. I meant it as non insulting .. so forgive me if I offended you =(
<macogw> Jordan_U: if you smooth it, the lines would run together too much, i think
<macogw> fyrestrtr: that's "yon" which means 4
<lambertz> error installing mono-common, buffer_read(fd) fail, md5hash: input/output error. What I do at this moment? =(
<Jordan_U> macogw, They don't in OSx, at lest from what I can remember
<masterloki> just wondering what would happen if I deleted one of the bin file in root
<fyrestrtr> macogw: 'word'
<macogw> masterloki: bad thingw
<macogw> *thigns
<macogw> *things
<WindsofTime> very bad things
<macogw> bah i think i spell better in japanese than english
<WindsofTime> you do quite well in both ^^
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Right-click on this applet. A menu will open. Press on the last item 'Info'. A dialog field will open and tell you the version of your current GNOME_Power_Manager.
<WindsofTime> **Sits patiently as Jordan finds where the config for xterminal is**
<WindsofTime> Sorry Jordan_U for so much trouble
* WindsofTime **Goes to get a bite to eat..hes a bit hungry =\**
<PoofDaddy> What's a .xlr file?  An excel file or similar?
<macogw> xls is excel
<macogw> ods is open document spreadsheet
<macogw> ive no idea what xlr is
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Not at all, I like a good challenge :)
<PoofDaddy> macogw: i can't open it with ubuntu.  How do you suggest I be able to open it?
<reflous> is there a way to disable the screensaver when mplayer is in fullscreen?
<macogw> PoofDaddy: first, find out what the heck it is
<joe_giampaoli> Hi all, I just remounted a FAT32 drive that used to be NTFS, I managed to munt it, but how do I make it only readable? This is the line belonging to it on fstab: /dev/hda2 /media/hda2     vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<dice14u> hello everyone, I just got an intel quad core q6600 with an MSI - jmicron controller when I install ubuntu grub gives me an error 21
<dice14u> I know this error means it can't read the disk
<joe_giampaoli> (slight little bump?)*
<masterloki> macog I guess I well not do that then just trying To understand ubuntu better
<dice14u> but the thing is I know the disks work and are accessable
<macogw> dice14u: i think the jmicron is the trouble
<hat> hello
<hat> i have problem with VLC program
<hat> i want to open file py  UDP/RTP port by command line
<jherrera> is ifconfig meant to run only as root?
<dice14u> macogw thats what im getting off the forums
<hat> how can i do that
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I am pretty sure it's ~/.config/Terminal/
<macogw> jherrera: no
<teKnofreak> jherrera, am afraid yes
<MasterShrek> jherrera, modifying the config is
<teKnofreak> err.. no
<macogw> jherrera: well it can print as not-root, but modifying stuff requires root
<MasterShrek> u can look at it as a user
<teKnofreak> jherrera, ifconfig eth0 --> no, ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.1 --> yes
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, So try "mv ~/.config/Terminal ~/.config/Terminal-backup" then try starting xfce4-terminal again ( again from the same terminal where screen is running )
<jherrera> kk guys
<hat> please help me
<jherrera> ifconfig its in sbin, so it shouldn't ve visible for all users (I think)
<Jordan_U> !helpme | hat
<ubotu> hat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<macogw> !ask | hat
<jherrera> I don't know why does path was modified :|
<poningru> jherrera: ifconfig is allowed for everyone
<poningru> err well for users executable
<hat> i want to open file py  UDP/RTP port by command line how can i do that
<WindsofTime> JOrdan ok
<lambertz> error installing mono-common, buffer_read(fd) fail, md5hash: input/output error. What I do at this moment? =(
<jherrera> does everybody has /usr/sbin in $PATH?
<hat> vlc
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U : jamescorkran@ORCHID:~$ ~/.config/Terminal
<WindsofTime> bash: /home/jamescorkran/.config/Terminal: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> jherrera, By default yes
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Strange... that may be the problem
<bullgard4> jherrera: Yes, I do have in $PATH /usr/sbin in my Ubuntu 7.04.
<jherrera> Jordan_U :O ok, I think other distros don't have it by default for users(just root)
<WindsofTime> lol indeed
<jherrera> bullgard4 thanks
<WindsofTime> So it seems that the terminal doesn't have a Config file
<macogw> jherrera: i think thats why it can print "permission denied" instead of "command not found"
<WindsofTime> This is fixable?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Yes
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I will pastebin my config file for you to try
<jherrera> macogw, indeed, that must be the reason :)
<Doomguy0505> How do i use ntfs-3g after installing it?
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, Install ntfs-config
<WindsofTime> As you wish
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Though it should be created automatically when xfce4-terminal sees there is none
<WindsofTime> =\
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33659/ ...
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U what would you like to save me as the text as and where?
<dcode> /leave
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, mkdir /.config/Terminal/ && gedit ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Paste it in gedit then save
<WindsofTime> I havn't saved the config yet
<WindsofTime> o
<WindsofTime> ok
<Durmant_> Hello all
<ZAKhan> i have installed compiz and its working.. but in the update manager it keeps on showing that there is an update compiz-core but even installing it a few times it remains there .. how do i resolve it?
<shadeofgrey> listen...  i have a huge problem..  i have absolutely no idea iof i set upo my feedburner feed thing right on my website and need someone to hit up the homepage and tell me if the damn thing works
<lambertz> my dpkg says md5hash error, but how i fix md5 sum?
<Durmant_> Im glad to say that I got my problems fixed from lastnight
<Jordan_U> ZAKhan, #ubuntu-effects
<WindsofTime> mkdir: cannot create directory `/.config/Terminal/': No such file or directory
<WindsofTime> jamescorkran@ORCHID:~$
<Durmant_> got a new minor thing though
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, mkdir ~/.config/Terminal/ && gedit ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<shadeofgrey> www.thetruthdirective.com if anybody has a minute
<WindsofTime> Thats what I did
<Durmant_> How do I make it so when I am browsing websites, when I hit the backspace key...it is like hitting the back button in the browser?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I forgot the ~ :) I really need to start proofreading my commands
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> alright
<shadeofgrey> hey by the way
<Jordan_U> That and go to sleep :)
<WindsofTime> It is saved
<WindsofTime> Sorry to keep you up =\
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here know if the new version of ubuntu can take advantage of the eight cores in the newest macpro
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Ok, same deal run xfce4-terminal from the same terminal screen is running in
<WindsofTime> ok
<WindsofTime> this terminal screen
<WindsofTime> o.O
<WindsofTime> Since I logged out it closed the terminal that we did the screen command on
<WindsofTime> so I had to open another terminal
<WindsofTime> this ok?
<n2diy> Durmant_: just hit the backspace key?
<shadeofgrey> i asked the dream foundation for a macpro desktop with 8 gig of ram a shitload of diskspace and the Nvidia Quadro 4500 video card and they actually fucking did!
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I would assume so, it can handle *many* more than that on servers
<WindsofTime> shadeofgrey, Please do not curse
<WindsofTime> This is a family-oriented enviroment
<Durmant> Anybody know?
<shadeofgrey> sorry WindsofTime -- im just -- more excited than ive ever been in my whole life
<Durmant> nope
<WindsofTime> Thats quite alright :)
<shadeofgrey> ive never once owned a dream machine
<WindsofTime> Nor have I
<Durmant> backspace at the moment just brings me to the top of the webpage
<WindsofTime> Im using an 7yr old comp
<shadeofgrey> they even went for getting me two dell 30" displays and a wacom tablet
<WindsofTime> that was made with spare parts :)
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U
<WindsofTime> Watch closley now
<WindsofTime> If I logout
<WindsofTime> you know why ^_^
<Durmant> Its kinda annoying
<leagris> Can someone help on debuging "add_to_rules: PHYSDEV* values are deprecated" at boot time on my laptop? Here is a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33546/
<WindsofTime> 3..2...1.. Here I go
<WindsofTime> Durmant Im not trying to
<macogw> Durmant: "about:config" in firefox should have it somewhere
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, do you think ubuntu can handle two displays at the same time?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, :(
<WindsofTime> And there we have it
<macogw> shadeofgrey: sure it can
<WindsofTime> It seems this is unfixable
<macogw> shadeofgrey: its more a question of your video card though
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U I remember you telling me to use gksudo instead of sudo
<n2diy> ! twinveiw | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinveiw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WindsofTime> when creating the buttons on the panel
<WindsofTime> That did work
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, File a bug
<macogw> WindsofTime: it makes it pop up like synaptic does
<shadeofgrey> macogw, okay...  well im getting the nvidia quadro 4500 card with 512 meg of video ram and dual dual dvi ports
<n2diy> hmm
<WindsofTime> macogw, um what?
<macogw> WindsofTime: nevermind
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> alright
<Durmant> well ill try that out
<WindsofTime> Jordan
<shadeofgrey> WindsofTime, could you take ten seconds and just hit up my site and tell me if i set up my RSS feed correctly?
<macogw> shadeofgrey: *shrug* read what the bog said. im just pointing out that depending on the graphics card itll be easy / hard / impossible.  since its nvidia and not ati, im guessing possible
<WindsofTime> shadeofgrey, please give me the link I will take only 10 secs
<WindsofTime> no more
<macogw> *bot
<macogw> darnit
<shadeofgrey> WindsofTime, www.thetruthdirective.com
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U , Um how do I make this work as a script without using terminal (./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf)
<WindsofTime> thats the command line to start my IRC bot
<J_5> what is the command to see what processes are running?
<n2diy> macgow, the bot is called ubotu
<macogw> J_5: ps -e
<macogw> n2diy: i know. i just refer to it as the bot
<WindsofTime> shadeofgrey, it works fine
<J_5> thanks, how do i kill a process?
<macogw> n2diy: thats tricky spelling. and i still want to call him ubugtu :P
<n2diy> macgow, ok.
<shadeofgrey> WindsofTime, okay thank you
<afd_> hi! I have several network cards in my computer, how do I choose which one is eth0? I don't have access to the graphic interface...
<fyrestrtr> J_5: kill processid
<J_5> thanks!
<WindsofTime> or simply
<n2diy> macgow, ubugtu? Whatz that??
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, If you need it to run in a terminal to see the output then do something like: gnome-terminal ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf
<WindsofTime> that would be the command line?
<shadeofgrey> WindsofTime, now tell me hiow hard you think it would be to dual boot leopard and ubuntu when my macpro arrives in the mail...  should i be installing the 64 bit version or no?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, If you don't need to see the output then just ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf should work
<shadeofgrey> because last time i tried the 64 bit vcersion app anddriver support was -- uhh -- lacking to a profane degree
<macogw> n2diy: there used to be 2 bots
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U What I need is to see a terminal open up being that is the only way to communicate with the bot
<WindsofTime> shadeofgrey, I am not the one to ask being I do no know
<macogw> n2diy: ! went with ubotu and @ went with ubugtu usually, i think
<shadeofgrey> okay
<WindsofTime> Sorry
<fyrestrtr> afd_: you want to select one to be eth0, or you just want to find out which one is eth0?
<macogw> n2diy: and if you said bug # then the numbers ubugtu printed out info about it.  a few months ago, they merged the bots
<shadeofgrey> has anyboldy here ever set up a dual boot environment of tiger and ubuntu on a macbookpro or a macpro desktop with an nvidia graphics card?
<n2diy> macgow, ok.
<Durmant> awesome
<Durmant> found it
<Durmant> next thing
<Durmant> for those of you who have laptops
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U !!! Possibly this may help!!!
<macogw> shadeofgrey: wish i could. i hate tiger
<shadeofgrey> i still have time to switch my machine choice to the macbookpro laptop with the nvidia graphics card if that would be easier
<macogw> shadeofgrey: there are howtos online
<Durmant> in windows I can use the right side of my mouse pad to scroll.....is there a way I can do that in ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> and they would like that a lot more because it costs a lot leess
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, There is no wiki page on how to do it, it could be fairly strait foreword or a real pain ( new macs tend to be weird and not work with Ubuntu well )
<macogw> Durmant: yes. its in the xorg.conf i think
<WindsofTime> I put the command for the button as a normal ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf  >> Being gnome terminal ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf wouldn't work >> and the result was this "Failed to execute child process "./eggdrop" (Permission denied)"
<macogw> Durmant: if its a synaptics keyboard, the easy way is to install GSynaptics
<fyrestrtr> Durmant: it should be active by default.
<Durmant> thats what I got
<WindsofTime> Perhaps the permissions of the terminal itself are not right? o_O
<WindsofTime> Im only guessing at this
<w00t> hi guys, is there any wireless adaper that hooks up in floopy drive?
<Durmant> can I find that in synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> w00t: nope.
<macogw> w00t: floppy?!
<macogw> Durmant: yeah
<Durmant> awesome
<macogw> w00t: are computers with floppy drives even made nowadays?
<w00t> my laptop is.
<dice14u> thats weird
<macogw> w00t: you can do USB or PCMCIA
<dice14u> floppy drives lol
<macogw> w00t: i havent seen a laptop with floppy in ages...and those ones had a spare floppy drive that youd shove in after yanking out the cd drive. they werent always there
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Might be, might be harder, there is a wiki page for macbook pro's but it is not a good tutotial IMHO and may not be up to date with the newest release
<jherrera> w00t woot?
<jherrera> hell no
<w00t> mmk.
<fyrestrtr> I haven't see a floppy disk in ages.
<WindsofTime> fyrestrtr, I have over 100+ floppies sitting here..not much to do with them
<dice14u> I have one of the original drives where the floppy wasn't in a case
<Durmant> hmmmm
<dice14u> its litteraly floppy lol
<Durmant> I have it installed now.....but I dont know how to open it
<WindsofTime> **Testing**
<carretto> help!!!! last.fm rhythmbox dont show song and artist name
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro has no info on the new models ( did a quick search for nvidia, nothing found )
<macogw> i have a box 5" and one of 3" floppies
<macogw> Durmant: its in the menus
<macogw> Durmant: have to edit xorg.conf a little first though
<carretto> help!!!! last.fm rhythmbox dont show song and artist name
<WindsofTime> T_T...Didn't work
<carretto> help!!!! last.fm rhythmbox dont show song and artist name...
<Durmant> nope
<Durmant> Just checked all the menus at the top
<macogw> Durmant: itll tell you what to put in xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I have a first gen macbook pro so I can help a little once you get whatever you get ( I try to keep up on Linux on Mactel info )
<macogw> Durmant: it should be there...probably in preferences
<macogw> Durmant: try right clicking the menu and going to edit menus then enabling the control center. i know it should show in there
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Right-click on the Gnome_Power_Manager applet. A menu will open. Press on the last item 'Info'. A dialog field will open and tell you the version of your current GNOME_Power_Manager. What version number do you have?
<Durmant> Bastards labeled it as touchpad instead of its name lol
<macogw> Durmant: oo ok haha
<Durmant> what is the command to edit xorg:conf
* dice14u is going to go flash a bios *cringes*
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U , forgive me but this is a new problem.. I have a keyboard here that has media controls (Play,Stop,Forward,VolumeControl,Ect.) Now when I use rythmbox to play my music the mediacontrol buttons do not function except for the MUTE button.. How and can this be fixed?
<macogw> Durmant: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macogw> Durmant: put in whatever the error box told you to
<Durmant> yep
<Jordan_U> !mediakeys | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U I am in Xubuntu.. there isn't a System Preferences thing
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: 2.18.4
<fyrestrtr> whoops
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: 2.18.2
<carretto> help!!!! last.fm rhythmbox dont show song and artist name Pleas
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Thank you very much for being helpful.
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, One bit of advice, no matter what mactel you get follow ( loosly if it is not macbook ) the instruction @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Ah! I found the keyboard preferences..only thing is I do not know the command line the link to each key =\
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, IRRC you just click on the action then press the key you want to associate it with
<Durmant> Its telling me SHMonfig has to be set to true....but its not telling me where in the file...like under what section
<Jordan_U> *IIRC :)
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: try installing hotkeys
<WindsofTime> o_O
* WindsofTime ** Is only a few days into linux**
<Durmant> Maybe an option for the input device?
<WindsofTime> I had to go to Settings > Keyboard Settings (Xubuntu)
<WindsofTime> I dont see nothing about actions
<macogw> Durmant: h/o lemme look it up
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Try keyboard shortcuts
<Durmant> ok :-)
<macogw> Durmant: in the section "input device" for the synaptics touchpad
<jeffwheeler> It seems Tribe 4 livecd is trying to constantly access the cd; is this normal?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U lemme give you a screen shot
<dragon> jeffwheeler: huh?
<macogw> jeffwheeler: youre running from the CD
<macogw> jeffwheeler: what else do you expect it to do?
<jeffwheeler> macogw: I understand, but normally it will take breaks here and there when it is idle and has stuff cached
<Jordan_U> jeffwheeler, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<jeffwheeler> Jordan_U: thanks
<jeffwheeler> macogw: in this case, it has been running constantly for more than 30 minutes
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U :  http://windsoftime.servegame.org/pics.html
<dragon> jeffwheeler: is it a bug?
<dragon> or it's hardware issues.?
<Durmant> hmmm....after I enter that option do I have to relog after I save?
<jeffwheeler> dragon: not sure, I was curious if anybody else had seen it
<Durmant> or should it just work
<macogw> jeffwheeler: oh ok i see....i thought maybe just starting up or something...cd drive speed & amount of ram may be factors...
<macogw> Durmant: not sure, might need to restart X
<Durmant> ok brb
<jeffwheeler> macogw: yeah, in the past the live cds have run fine, so I suspect it's a hardware compatibility issue
<KenSentMe> Does anybody know what happened to the Ubuntustudio website and where people can download the ubuntustudio release?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, All I know is that in Gnome what you want is in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dragon> KenSentMe: try google.com/linux ubuntu studio +)
<macogw> KenSentMe: you can install ubuntu then install the ubuntu-studio package from within it...
<WindsofTime> Then Jordan_U I will switch to GNOME ^^
<WindsofTime> Will it still come through into X?
* jeffwheeler hurts -- feels hot CD
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, You mean XFCE ? I am not sure
<WindsofTime> no
<WindsofTime> Xubuntu
<WindsofTime> or that
<WindsofTime> XD...Im getting tired myself <_<
<WindsofTime> I will try it and see
<WindsofTime> :)
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Xubuntu is Ubuntu + XFCE
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> indeed
<Durmant> nope
<Durmant> lets try it under mouse
<KenSentMe> macogw, i know, but someone here wants to download the originial ubuntu studio iso
<bullgard4> English help wanted: In the upper left, left-click on the applet Gnome_Power_Manager > 'Laptop Battery (78%)'. An information window will appear. The information starts with "Product: Battery Bay". What is the rest 11 lines of text in English?
<dragon> KenSentMe: try searching for it on, google.com/linux like i said,
<Durmant> nope
<OverLord> do you know any softwares for change the office of my ubuntu as screenlets ?
<Durmant> still doesnt work
<dragon> or KenSentMe sudo apt-get source package
<KenSentMe> dragon, doing that, thanks
<Durmant> damn
<Durmant> It is supposed to be put in as an option right?
<dragon> np KenSentMe
<WindsofTime> Well..the shortcuts work here in GNOME..not in Xubuntu
<macogw> OverLord: change the office of your ubuntu?
<WindsofTime> and my screen just went weird
<Rowan> i messed up my linux partition so bad :\
<OverLord> MACOgw : yes
<Rowan> i forgot that i can't see login screen so i put it on auto-login
<pvl> how do reset sound settings?
<Rowan> and then i took it off
<Rowan> now i can't load ubuntu..
<Rowan> :\
<macogw> OverLord: that sentence doesnt make any sense
<OverLord> it's normally i'm french lol
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, Looks like it's down, try http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:T4A-TeqrVXAJ:ubuntustudio.org/downloads+ubuntu+studio&hl=en&strip=1 for links to mirrors
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, thanks
<OverLord> macogw, i would like to change, the aspect of my ubuntu, do you see what i want ?
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, np
<pvl> does any1 know how to reset alsa settings?
<macogw> OverLord: um....do mean you want to change the theme?
<OverLord> Yes maco
<macogw> OverLord: system > preferences > theme
<OverLord> ..
<garryFre> Do you mean you want office apps to all open in separate windows instead of one window with tabs?
<OverLord> yes but there are another for change all my office ?
<macogw> OverLord: you can go to gnome-looks.org and download themes (as .tar.gz files) then drag n drop them into the theme picker
<OverLord> ok cool
<macogw> OverLord: you mean the icon theme for open office?
<OverLord> yes maco
<macogw> OverLord: ooooo
<garryFre> pvl, , yep alsamixer to set it, exit it then alsactl store
<Durmant> boo
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to make certain apps start up in certain workspaces ?
<ryo> K, first question, anyone here familiar with Gutsy?
<Shaye> guys after installing ubuntu i can play mp3s but the quality is terrible, do u have any idea what can be done to fix this? I mean, I can hear sound but as mentioned, the quality is very low... using gigabytes on board sound card.
<Flannel> ryo: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<carretto> somebody use rhythmbox?
<ryo> k, thanks
<macogw> OverLord: um...well you can pick your icon theme in the theme setting.  i think OOo's theme will change too
<LiberCogito> !gutsy | ryo
<ubotu> ryo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<OverLord> ok maco thanks for you help
<macogw> Jordan_U: devils pie
<pvl> garryFre may califry a bit more please?
<Yuiop_Laptop> balls and weiners
<garryFre> pvl can try ye need to do it in a terminal window sudo alsamixer and then when you exit, sudo alsactl store
<macogw> !ops Yuiop_Laptop is being vulgar
<pvl> garryfre oh i see it now ty
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U why would my screen warp all of a sudden when I was using GNOME??
<garryFre> pvl welcome
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Define warp or post a screenshot
<macogw> !ops | Yuiop_Laptop is being vulgar
<ubotu> Yuiop_Laptop is being vulgar: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Yuiop_Laptop> macogw: im guessing you have not seen the movie
<macogw> its a childsafe channel dude
<Yuiop_Laptop> my bad
<Myrtti> Yuiop_Laptop: try to behave? watch your language or I'll have to step in and act like an op
<gordonjcp> um
<gordonjcp> what did Yuiop_Laptop say?
<kanedaddy> good
<macogw> unless youre talking about sports and daschunds...shhh
* gordonjcp didn't really see anything in the scrollback that looked vulgar
<Yuiop_Laptop> gordonjcp: i said balls and weiners
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<garryFre> lol
<EvilDin> hi, how could i do bridge between two lan network cards eth1 and eth2
<Myrtti> and please folks, keep the offtopic out of here
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<Shaye> guys after installing ubuntu i can play mp3s but the quality is terrible, do u have any idea what can be done to fix this? I mean, I can hear sound but as mentioned, the quality is very low... using gigabytes on board sound card.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> how is that vulgar?
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U the screen sections off into 4, the 2 top ones show black accented with rainbow like lines.. the colors of the bottom two have changed
<gordonjcp> yeah, lets -> offtopic
<Yuiop_Laptop> i dunno lol that dude just freaked
<Jordan_U> immature, not vulgar, not necessary though
<garryFre> under either system/admin or preferences you should find some program that allows you to choose the soundcard to use.
<Myrtti> this is the support channel so let's keep it that way, please
<macogw> gordonjcp: certain body parts dont fall in the "childsafe" category of vocabulary
<gordonjcp> macogw: like what?
<Yuiop_Laptop> omg..its from that new movie i now pronounce you chuck and larry
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Strange, can you take a screenshot?
<Yuiop_Laptop> adam sandler answers the phones like that
<macogw> gordonjcp: you should be able to figure out what body parts are inappropriate to discuss around children
<Yuiop_Laptop> i already apologized
<macogw> Yuiop_Laptop: and that movie not rated G, is it?
<gordonjcp> macogw: yeah, but I don't get the reference
<Yuiop_Laptop> yeah its rated pg-13
<gordonjcp> macogw: he didn't actually mention body parts, I don't think
<Yuiop_Laptop> and i really doubt anyone in here is under 13
<macogw> gordonjcp: he named 2 of them which are found on males and not on us
<gordonjcp> macogw: I don't understand
<Yuiop_Laptop> weiners = hotdogs? and balls= toys?
<pvl> garryfre i need a bit more help, through th terminal i went into the asla mixer thing, and for microphone theres no setting, u cant change it. thats really all my problem is
<gordonjcp> well, I see where you might get balls there
<Yuiop_Laptop> i have neither on my body
<gordonjcp> you people are *weird*
<gordonjcp> seriously seriously weird
<Yuiop_Laptop> loool
<Myrtti> ok folks, LETS MOVE ON
<macogw> hah ok
<gordonjcp> indeed
* cafuego spoons a can of corn into gordonjcp's underpants
<Myrtti> signal/noise ratio is too high
<Yuiop_Laptop> garryFre: are you trying to get sound on a toshiba laptop by chance
<garryFre> pvl Hmm, I think you have to hit arrow keys to highlight your channels, were it say MM hit space bar or it might be the zero key , then up arrow key to increase volume. Once that's done you use alsactl store to save the changes
<tictoc> go to #politics if you want a decent debate on anhything
<cafuego> tictoc: Are you implying decent debates can be had on irc?
<raz00m> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/
<pvl> garryfre i think that worked, not sure ima check
<garryFre> Arging with the moderator is like kicking cactus.
<sruthi> HIIIIIIIIIII
<garryFre> pvl kmix might be easier
<pvl> garrfre that an app?
<terapicodave> is there an easy app out there to play matroska files?
<garryFre> pvl yep, a command line app in Sabayon Linux, I think its part of kde.
<nomin> does ext3 usually resize ok without losing any data?
<dragon> terapicodave: matroska?
<gordonjcp> nomin: usually, yes
<dragon> what the hell is that?
<faileas> nomin: in my experience ya
<tictoc> or.. is there an easy build o nix that doesnt want some mental command to boot installm on my laptop ?
<gordonjcp> nomin: unless you resize it smaller than the bit with data on
<faileas> dragon: a codec? :)
<dragon> is it?
<nomin> gordonjcp: ok, because I'm about to increase the size of it.
<gordonjcp> nomin: ;-)
<gordonjcp> that works just great
<adaptr> dragon actually, it's a container format for streaming media
<nomin> gordonjcp: uh-oh.  "resize2fs failed".  I'm using the mandriva one live cd.
<terapicodave> i missed it, did someone haev a good app for matroska?
<macogw> terapicodave: vlc
<macogw> terapicodave: i think
<faileas> yeah
<terapicodave> vlc crashes for me when i try
<gordonjcp> nomin: hrm, error message?
<terapicodave> have 0.8.6 though...not sure if a newer version is needed
<dragon1711> I love Ubuntu as much as I hate it!!!!!!
<nomin> gordonjcp: yes.
<EvilDin> i have 3 cards, one is access to internet other two should work like switch in same subnet, how could i do that ?
<carretto> I... I need a rhythmbox 0.11 for feisty
<nomin> gordonjcp: looks like it didn't do anything.  I'm thinking that the program is buggy on this live cd.
<dragon1711> sound wont work damn
<IndyGunFreak> carretto: why?..
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U I cannot
<dragon1711> cos modem thinks of itself as snd
<dragon1711> :)
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Its hard to see what it is doing..so I cannot even see where it is saving it =\
<WindsofTime> It only did it once
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Try hitting print screen then return, it should save it to your desktop
<kraut> moin
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U : Tell me, what can I lose if anything if I revert back to just using GNOME and leaving XCFE alone?
<NeTcOwBoy> hey ppl
<NeTcOwBoy> am new
<dragon1711> techguys say "have fun".... well I do have a lot of fun (more then a week of fucking around modem and sound arguing for being sound)
<NeTcOwBoy> AM downloadng Ubuntu nw tll me about it
<pvl> argh my sound recorder wont load bc my settings are invalid
<WindsofTime> dragon1711 please do not cus
<carretto> IndyGunFreak: in my version 0.10, last.fm plugin dont show a song and artist name
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Nothing really, Gnome has for the most part all of the functionality of XFCE Plus some, it is more resource intensive, but that's about it
<Patrick_> Helloz.
<NeTcOwBoy> hello ppl
<Patrick_> Helloz
<WindsofTime> Jordan_U Thats it?... It even has a bit more features than X?... and only takes a bit more resources..how much more resources would you say
<IndyGunFreak> carretto: i don't know, try downloading it and compiling it.
<dragon1711> guys, sorry for my mood, but does anybody know what to do when your modem acts like snd device?
<NeTcOwBoy> ppl
<adaptr> turn the sound off ?
<chrisLAbeard> anyone ever used synergy w/ ubuntu ?
<phreck_> Need help with ATI drivers
<Nimsoc_82> hi
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, Calling "Xubuntu" or XFCE "X" is confusing because the backbone of the GUI for *nix is called X
<dragon1711> yes, and intel HD AC'97 snd is blacklisted by ubuntu
<dragon> hd?
<phreck_> High Definition
<dragon> or sound card
<pvl> i cant load sound recorder because my settings are invalid any1 have any tips?
<phreck_> Anyone know how to compile and install ATI drivers?
<dragon1711> and some strange thing called atiixp_snd comes out
<dragon1711> ati? i guess i do
<Jordan_U> phreck, Why? Does restricted manager not work?
<phreck_> Jordan- yea, they arent working.
<Jordan_U> phreck, Or do you mean the open source drivers?
<dragon1711> what kind of ati is it?
<WindsofTime> Ok then Sorry Jordan_U
<phreck_> Mobility 1150, ive used them before
<phreck_> forgot what i did before though
<phreck_> Jordan: i have the ati packg downloaded
<tictoc> wow
<tictoc> im never bein able to crossover to nix
<Nimsoc_82> I'm using LinuxDc++ on Ubuntu and I don't now how to select a Cable connection.Can anybody help me pls?
<Jordan_U> WindsofTime, I don't know exactly how much more but if you havn't noticed a difference then you probably have a fast enough comp / enough RAM for it to not make a huge difference
<tictoc> ms nazis got me thru my hd audio
<tictoc> :)))
<phreck_> Jordan, any ideas?
<tictoc> get mac is all i can think of
<Catsceo> umm, where are .deb's saved when you just download them, not installed them?  (ie sudo apt-get -d install <package>)
<dragon1711> well on ati homepage there is a link to unofficial guide
<medfly> im trying to install a driver for my S3 unichrome intergrated graphics card thing. i got the driver from their website, this is what happened when i tried to make it work - http://rafb.net/p/UihJVv95.html should i assume it just wont work?
<TylerJGillies> ubuntu made me delete windows
<acid> raz00m: hello. how are you?
<pvl> good riddence
<faileas> medfly: i've gotten it working before...
<medfly> faileas, seriously?
<medfly> faileas, please share!
<acid> pesdato 4el
<Jordan_U> phreck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<faileas> there's a premade driver... one moment, i go lool
<dragon1711> if workd for my x1300 and for radeon 9700 pro
<faileas> look
<raz00m> acid: )
<acid> peshi pa-alnanski
<acid> )))
<acid> albanski*
<medfly> faileas, ill try that one aswell :)
<medfly> faileas, oh, tehres one for ubnutu, coolio
<raz00m> pysskie est'?
<dragon1711> only they did not mention to blacklist your previous (restricted) fglrx
<medfly> (meaning it might work!)
<acid> u menya est'
<acid> a u etix eblanov xz
<raz00m> :)))
<acid> :D
<faileas> medfly: its a deb, if you link the site, i'll let you know id its the same one
<dragon1711> and if you do not do that you ll have blank screen
<acid> UBUNTU dlya ebanuntu
<phreck_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/ is dead
<acid> 8)
<medfly> faileas, well, mine is supposed to be for K8M800 motherboards, or something. so i think i need a driver specific to that
<faileas> naw
<medfly> oh?
<faileas> there was a site with a lot of em
<medfly> faileas, viaarena.com?
<Jordan_U> medfly, Try installing build-essential
<faileas> no
<medfly> Jordan_U, i got build-essential
<roqp> I want to upgrade my ubuntu to 7.04 using the gui. It went without any problems until the upgrader tried to stop mysqld. That seems not to success, the upgrade doesn't continue. What should I do to complete it? Stopping mysqld myself?
<acid> raz00m: HTTP://ANTIGOP-L4.NAROD.RU
<Patrick_> medfly: Hey.
<medfly> Patrick_, hello
<Patrick_> Supz.
<Catsceo> I'll ask again, where are .deb's saved when you just download them, not installed them?  (ie sudo apt-get -d install <package>)
<acid> BLYAAAAAAAAA
<Flannel> Catsceo: /var/cache/apt/archives
<adaptr> Catsceo in exactly the same place
<acid> razoom, sorry: HTTP://ANTIGOP-K4.NAROD.RU
<Jordan_U> medfly, I am not quite sure why it wants ( or seems to want ) Xfree86 unless it is very old
<Catsceo> thanks flannel
<raz00m> albanec bla)
<dragon1711> http://www.incunabulum.de/blog/archive/2007/07/26/ati-x1300-and-ubuntu-installation-woes-and-success
<adaptr> acid none of that, please
<acid> a hule... uvi
<raz00m> =)
<dragon1711> this one really helped
<acid> adaptr, what?
<Durmant> I still cant get gsynaptics working :-(
<Jordan_U> medfly, Possibly try installing xorg-dev
<Durmant> I found a tutorial and everything for it
<Durmant> fubar
<Flannel> acid: english only in this channel, thanks.
<Shaye> guys after installing ubuntu i can play mp3s but the quality is terrible, do u have any idea what can be done to fix this? I mean, I can hear sound but as mentioned, the quality is very low... using gigabytes on board sound card.
<acid> Why only english?
<adaptr> what type of soundcard ? is it using ALSA ?
<adaptr> acid because this is an English channel
<acid>   :)
<Jordan_U> Shaye, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<Flannel> !ru | acid
<ubotu> acid:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<adaptr> not *the* English channel, mind you - you a
<raz00m> i love ubuntu is here http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/
<roqp> i thought it was international :o
<adaptr> it is - and english spoken
<medfly> Jordan_U, well, that didnt work. (getting xorg-dev). shoudl i just try to change the locations its looking for?
<Shaye> Jordan_U,
<Shaye> shay@desktop:~$ asoundconf list
<Shaye> Names of available sound cards:
<Shaye> Intel
<Patrick_> Yeh.
<acid> ok
<jscinoz> Does the 7.10 Tribe 4 live dvd work on santa rosa laptops yet?
<Durmant> You guys have any ideas about why gsynaptics is still giving me the error saying I gotta put SHMConfig true in the xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> medfly, I don't know, it seems to be made for XFree86, I am not sure what it will do with Xorg
<dragon1711>     ?
<adaptr> dragon1711 that goes for you too
<Flannel> jscinoz: Believe so.  But, #ubuntu+1 is the place for gutsy support
<dragon1711> what goes for me?
<acid> 3,14159zdec
<Durmant> PI
<adaptr> English only, please
<jscinoz> hmm
<dragon1711> ok
<TylerJGillies> ubuntu has to hvae the most interesting release names ever
<Shaye> Jordan_U, could it be drivers issue?
<Flannel> TylerJGillies: the releases are just numbers.  The codenames for development are the adj. animal
<jscinoz> One other thing, i can't burn the iso image, its the dvd image and clocks in at 4.4GB yet it states the image is too large
<faileas> medfly: can't find the same one, its a bit annoying since i did it on another system
<Jordan_U> Shaye, No idea
<Durmant> Am I supposed to have a "Mouse" section and a "Synaptics" section in my xorg file?
<TylerJGillies> Flannel: i know i was just commenting on the peculiarity of it
<wam> Hi, is there anything better than rsync or scp for downloading ~4GB via ssh/sftp? I always get disconnects from my cable provider and have to start from scratch. I'd like something like HTTP-Continue via sftp ;)
<acid> raz00m: cover me!
<acid> go go go!)
<Flannel> Durmant: synaptics is your touchpad, mouse would be whatever other mouse sort of things
<Durmant> I dont have another mouse sort of thing
<Durmant> touchpad is all I have
<TylerJGillies> wam: try wget -c
<Flannel> Durmant: But you could, if you plug one in
<Jordan_U> Shaye, This shouldn't do anything but can't hurt to try, so run "asoundconf set-default-card Intel"
<TylerJGillies> wam: don't know if it supports ssh though
<medfly> faileas, well, it looks like theres only a source driver for the k8m800, did you try to say i dont need something specific for k8m800?
<PHu1> |hi
<medfly> faileas, im trying to use the one that isnt distro-specific
<Durmant> lol I suppose....Im just looking for reasons as to why I cant open gsynaptic
<faileas> medfly: there was a site with just ubuntu drivers, for almost all the unichrome family
<vasilije> does anyone know if I can get 2 monitors working on ATI Radeon, one on vga on on s-video
<Durmant> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Durmant> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<faileas> i'll try to get CT booted up to check
<acid> stupid chat(
<Durmant> I put that option in there
<Durmant> and rebooted
<Durmant> still the same
<Jordan_U> vasilije, I think you can with fglrx
<TylerJGillies> alcohol + irc = blurry text
<medfly> faileas, well, theres alot on the viaarena.com website, all for ubuntu too.
<pvl> sound recorder wont load because my sound settings are invalid anyone know a solution?
<TylerJGillies> pvl: what kind of card do you have?
* acid slaps aaragon around a bit with a large trout
<pvl> tylergillies i dunno, doubt its ac97. anyway to find out?
* Durmant cry
<TylerJGillies> pvl: hat bus it it on? (e.g. pic, isa)
<TylerJGillies> s/pic/pci/
<TylerJGillies> woah typo city
<pvl> tylergillies still have me  clueless, sorry?
<Patrick_> Yah.
<Patrick_> Heh.
<TylerJGillies> pvl is it a pci soundcard or isa or other?
<pvl> i assume pci
<TylerJGillies> pvl: is it plugged into a small white slot or a big brown slot?
<acid> raz00m, CLICK HERE HTTP://ANTIGOP-K4.NAROD.RU  AND YOU WIN 9,99 WEB MONKEY 8)
<Flannel> !ops | acid
<ubotu> acid: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<acid> what this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@remelektro.kgok.ru]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<pvl> big brown
<TylerJGillies> pvl:  its isa
<pvl> tylergillies oh?
<kahrytan> lol he asked what this
<OverLord> do you know any software to do a movie with many picture ?
<pvl> tylergillies well it simply wouldnt record prior to me messing with my settings
<TylerJGillies> pvl: is it working with any other programs or is it not working at all?
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, now you're giving him attention he doesnt deserve. move along, nothing to see ;)
<kahrytan> elkbuntu, Just talking to flannel and you.
<pvl> tylergillies not working at all
<Jordan_U> pvl, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<medfly> im trying to do what the installation file for the other driver (not source noe) says. it wanted me to go to /usr/src/linux-2.6.something and i went to the -genetic one, then make menuconfig, edit something and make modules.
<medfly> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'.  Stop.
<pvl> tylergillies name of available sound cards: CS46xx
<Jordan_U> pvl, try running "asoundconf set-default-card CS46xx"
<raz00m> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/
<medfly> is that a virus, raz00m?
<medfly> (someone else just posted it)
<pvl> jordan_U  no still working odd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.254.219.79]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, that's why i said to stop giving them attention
<TylerJGillies> pvl: try modprobe snd-cs46xx
<pvl> tylergillies still a problem with audio recording
<pvl> tylergillies if i talk into my microphone it goes out onto the speaker but the computer wont record
<TylerJGillies> pvl: what device are you using to record?
<pvl> microphone
<TylerJGillies> pvl: plugged into soundcard?
<pvl> <TylerJGillies> microhpone
<pvl> <TylerJGillies>aye
<jherrera> gosh, I can't use amaya
<jherrera> it crashes :(
<TylerJGillies> pvl: sorry i don't know enough about that card to try and figure out why its not recording
<medfly> if this driver is asking me to go to /usr/src/linux-2.6.something, and i only have linux-headers-2.6.something, and linux-headers-2.6-something-genetic, where should i go to?
<pvl> <TylerJGillies> oh well thank you for trying
<medfly> should i get a kernel image or something?
<fyrestrtr> medfly: what are you trying to build?
<medfly> fyrestrtr, a driver :/
<Durmant> Im going to jab myself in the eye
<medfly> fyrestrtr, thats what the driver readme file asks me to do, make modules on that dir. so im getting a kernel image.
<GuHhH> does anyone knows a good site for spyware/adware/malware articles for a O.S. high school work?
<fyrestrtr> medfly: which driver? for what?
<Durmant> Please anyone else have any ideas about this gsynaptics issue :-/
<Shaye> Is there any "codecs package" u guys can recommended? I'm using VLC player
<medfly> fyrestrtr, via S3 integrated grpahic card, for k8m800 motherboard
<medfly> GuHhH, wrong place, i think :)
<fyrestrtr> GuHhH: wikipedia.org, cert.org, etc.
<fyrestrtr> Durmant: what issue?
<TylerJGillies> pvl: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=61fd0f1e2ecd29ccbd727dbeb89bbdf6&showtopic=66544&view=findpost&p=322503
<Hobbsee> Shaye: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<medfly> fyrestrtr, ermm, its apparently a chipset, not a motherboard. okay.
<Durmant> its giving me GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Durmant> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<Durmant> I have added the option and restarted
<pvl> <TylerJGillies> ill read into that
<medfly> i guess i didnt want a kernel image. oh well.
<WindsofTime> I want to create a button that will start my bot.. The command line is as follows:  ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf   >>> Now, I need to do this in the directory /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop >>> What command line do I give the Custom Application Launching button to make it (In Terminal) Go to that directory then run the ./eggdrop -nt .eggdrop.conf command?!
<fyrestrtr> medfly: and the driver isn't available by 'normal' means? It should already be part of X11 iirc.
<medfly> WindsofTime, try using something like xkeycaps
<medfly> fyrestrtr, oh?
<TylerJGillies> WindsofTime: #eggdrop
<medfly> WindsofTime, or, you wanna make a script that does it? xkeycaps just helps you replace a key to do soemthing else..
<WindsofTime> medfly
<WindsofTime> that would be nice
<WindsofTime> :)
<medfly> fyrestrtr, so opengl just doesnt work? :(
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: /home/jamescork/eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf
<WindsofTime> Can you assist me with that?
<WindsofTime> oh
<WindsofTime> ty fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: actually, /home/jamescork/eggdrop -nt /path/to/eggdrop.conf ... make sure /home/jamescork/eggdrop is executable
<medfly> WindsofTime, oh, i misread what you said. i thought you wanted to just hit a key and make it work.
* TylerJGillies is a bot
<WindsofTime> medfly I want to hit a BUtton
* TylerJGillies failed the turing test
<fyrestrtr> medfly: I'm not familiar with that chipset, but you can try glxinfo | grep direct to find out.
<WindsofTime> on the desktop
<Durmant> am I doing something wrong?
<Durmant> Section "InputDevice"
<Durmant>     Driver "synaptics"
<Durmant>     Identifier "touchpad"
<Durmant>     Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<Durmant>     Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"
<Durmant>     Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<Durmant> EndSection
<fyrestrtr> Durmant: yes.
<medfly> uhmm, fyrestrtr  - what i got is libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46 (newline) direct rendering: Yes
<Durmant> lol
<Durmant> and what would that be?
<medfly> du, oh, youre doing something wrong, by pasting something so long in the channel! :-)
<fyrestrtr> Durmant: you failed to read the channel topic.
<medfly> haha
<Durmant> lol
<Catsceo> !pastebin | Durmant
<ubotu> Durmant: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<medfly> same sense of humor :)
<WindsofTime> fyrestrtr
<WindsofTime> That command line isn't working
<WindsofTime> (Im back in GNOME btw)
<Durmant> Im sorry
<Durmant> wont happen again
<fyrestrtr> medfly: it means that you are running accelerated drivers (using direct rending) but opengl might not work fully.
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: what do you mean "isn't working" -- how do you know its not working?
<medfly> fyrestrtr, oh hell yeah. some stuff breaks and makes my computer freeze :-(
<Durmant> but the damage is done
<medfly> fyrestrtr, good to know! thanks
<medfly> fyrestrtr, can i do anything about it?
<WindsofTime> I will show you
<WindsofTime> :)
<fyrestrtr> medfly: which means that either you upgrade, or you disable some opengl candy.
<Durmant> besides that do you see something wrong with that section?
<medfly> fyrestrtr, opengl candy?
<TylerJGillies> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33666/
<TylerJGillies> heh
<WindsofTime> fyrestrtr: Take a look, http://windsoftime.servegame.org/pics.html
<jherrera> can my system be frozen because of low memory ?
<fyrestrtr> Durmant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<medfly> fyrestrtr, whats opengl candy?
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: when I say /path/to/ I mean literally, the path to a file, not type "/path/to/"
<fyrestrtr> medfly: compiz, beryl, etc.
<WindsofTime> lol
<linux1> hiya ppl in ubuntu how can i get -j2 for make  global
<WindsofTime> fyrestrtr I dont quite full understand it =\ I only got linux about 4 or 5 days ago
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: then you should have asked. How else are you going to learn? :P
<WindsofTime> indeed
* WindsofTime nods
<WindsofTime> the path to it IS   /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop
<jherrera> or does ubuntu should tell me there is very low memory or something? I don't really know if that's the case, my system keeps freezing every now and then
<WindsofTime> eggdrop.conf is inside  /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop
<medfly> fyrestrtr, should i just try to disable one thing at a time and see if it stops giving me errors?
<WindsofTime> and the "-nt" is just to tell the bot how to connect to the IRC server
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: and where is the file that you want to run?
<WindsofTime>  /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop
<WindsofTime> in that directory
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: yes, and this mystery file -- I'm sure it has a name?
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> eggdrop.conf
<fyrestrtr> medfly: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-- try that for starters
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: that's the configuration file, what is the path to the eggdrop program itself.
<WindsofTime> That config file is what I need to run in Terminal
<fyrestrtr> and what tha [bleep]  is eggdrop? Chinese noodle soup recipie maker?
<medfly> fyrestrtr, i got (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom. i dont think thats related :)
<WindsofTime> no
<WindsofTime> Its an IRC bot
<jscinoz> Is it possible to share Ubuntu's home partition with the home folder of... bleh Vista
<WindsofTime> If we can get it to run it will join my channels #GMM and ##RP
<wers> how do I make my Ubuntu feisty use the DNS of OpenDNS permanently?
<WindsofTime> the command ./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf is what is used in Terminal (in the directory  /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop) in order to start it up
<Shaye> WindsofTime, what is your question again about EGGDROP
<WindsofTime> I am asking how to make a button on the panels in order to use it
<fyrestrtr> wers: system > administration > networking
<aboyousif> anyone know a good Personal information manager application that don't require kdelibs ?
<wers> fyrestrtr, the problem is that, Ubuntu renews my DNS
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: what files do you have in /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop?
<wers> I will have to regularly change my DNS
<ce_sweety> hyyy
<fyrestrtr> wers: ah, you are getting dns from dhcp then.
<WindsofTime> To have a quick button to press rather than have to run to terminal and type "cd eggdrop" then "./eggdrop -nt eggdrop.conf"
<WindsofTime> fyrestrtr
<WindsofTime> everything the bot needs
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: *sigh* then your command is /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop/eggdrop -nt /home/jamescorkran/eggdrop/eggdrop.conf
<jscinoz> Anyone had any luck getting feisty going on a shiny new XPS m1330
<WindsofTime> Click here if you need a visiual agian  http://windsoftime.servegame.org/pics.html
<wers> I do not know if I am getting my dns from dhcp because I am not familiar with this but what i know is that my connection to my router is set to dhcp
<Durmant> Thanks for that link....but it still doesnt work :-/
<WindsofTime> fyre, I can safely assume you never used EggDrop bots before?
<fyrestrtr> wers: hit alt+f2, type gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and hit enter
<fyrestrtr> WindsofTime: the only thing eggdrop I have used, is spoon and a bowl of soup.
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> You should look it up on Google sometime
<PHu1> fyrestrtr: : lol
<WindsofTime> its a very customizable bot
<WindsofTime> :)
<WindsofTime> and I will let you know if your command line succeeds
<wers> fyrestrtr, I'm on the dhclient file already
<wers> actually, I already edited my prepend line
<wers> here it is
<WindsofTime> sorry, no it didn't work.. ah well
<wers> #prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<PHu1> WindsofTime: how do you create the confige file? btw?
<wers> my prepend line looks like that
<WindsofTime> The config file comes with the .tar
<medfly> fyrestrtr, hmm, i googled a bit and it turns out theres alot of problems with this
<WindsofTime> you just have to look it over and configure it
<fyrestrtr> wers: when that file opens up you should see a line (commented out, means there is a # in front of it) goes like this > prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; -- uncomment it (remove the first #) and replace 127.0.0.1; with your dns server, for example 192.168.1.1;192.168.1.23; etc.
<WindsofTime> PHu1, why do you ask?
<PHu1> WindsofTime: ok, I just d/l the deb through synap and ran in terminal, error no confige
<fyrestrtr> wers: this will make it so whatever information you get from dhcp, these servers are always on top of the resolve order. You can also disable the option to get dns information from dhcp, but that might cause you problems down the road.
<WindsofTime> Lulz, you dont get it from synap
<PHu1> WindsofTime: will have to look at it deeper
<WindsofTime> You get it from online and compile it
<fyrestrtr> wers: remove the #
<WindsofTime> Would you like the site?
<medfly> fyrestrtr, (like on http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=3DStatus ). should i assume i have no hope?
<PHu1> WindsofTime: okie dokie
<wers> okay.. so all I have to do is to remove #?
<fyrestrtr> wers: and then save the file.
<Shaye> setxkbmap -option grp:shift_toggle us,il, now i can change between languages using shift+shift, how do i edit this line to make it alt+shift?
* fyrestrtr read that as titi-titi-wiki
<WindsofTime> PHu1, http://www.eggheads.org/redirect.php?url=ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.18.tar.gz
<fyrestrtr> Shaye: from the keyboard switcher applet.
<medfly> Shaye, alt_shift_toggle instead of shift_toggle
<wers> I have already removed the #. By the way, what does # do in configuraiton files?
<Shaye> medfly, ty :)
<fyrestrtr> wers: it turns a line into a comment, meaning the program will ignore it.
<medfly> fyrestrtr, what do you think? should i just assume i have no hope? ;p
<wers> Oohh.. Thanks fyrestrtr! I presume, my dns would be permanently opendns' this way :)
<fyrestrtr> medfly: "Mainly because there is no maintainer of the driver." <-- that is the nail in the coffin for you, my friend.
<fyrestrtr> wers: yes.
<Infinito_> Nitro tha CiMien
<EXP2> anyone know good spam filter that works with thunderbird?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, heres my problem: I have a new XPS m1330 laptop, i wish to install ubuntu alongside vista (only keeping winblows for 4 games) normally this would be easy, but all 4 primary partitions are in use (Dell Utils, Vista, Dell recovery, dell media direct) i dont wish to lose any of these, but i know i need to move one into an extended partition, how can i create an extended partition and move one of these into it without destroying the
<medfly> haha.. next time ill google for a card and see if there are any problems installing it on linux.
<fyrestrtr> jscinoz: you cannot.
<jscinoz> so my best bet would be to image one of these partitions, delete it, create the extended and restore the image to a new logical partitoin?
<fyrestrtr> jscinoz: disks have a 4 partition limit. You need a partition to create the logical drive.
<b4l74z4r> is linux more prone to audio skipping under heavy load than windows?
<SwiftNomAd> Hello.
<fyrestrtr> b4l74z4r: depends on your hardware.
<SwiftNomAd> I think I found a bug in GAIM
<medfly> SwiftNomAd, try #gaim ;)
<SwiftNomAd> ok
<b4l74z4r> i'm assuming equal hardware under linux and windows
<medfly> SwiftNomAd, theres a new version aswell called pidgin
<fyrestrtr> b4l74z4r: it depends on the support for your sound card.
<b4l74z4r> i have a soundblaster live i think
<fyrestrtr> b4l74z4r: for soundblaster-sourced cards, no issues; as with most modern cards.
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> thanks
<fyrestrtr> b4l74z4r: best source for that kind of info is alsa
<jscinoz> Fyrestrt, i know this, thats why i want to create an extended to house my ubuntu partitions (boot,root,home,swap) and one of the primary's that will have to be moved into a logical, im wondering if there is a way to do this without destroying the data on the partition i move
<fyrestrtr> jscinoz: no, there isn't.
<matty_v> Hi: I need to configure my wireless card to get on my WPA network - however ubuntu currently does not detect my wireless card (internal).
<fyrestrtr> jscinoz: because you can't even do anything unless you delete one of the partitions.
<fyrestrtr> matty_v: read the wiki yet?
<^WingNut^> b4l74z4r: :  I'm using a SB PCI512 with is basically a SB Live! with a boring name.  Works fine.
<matty_v> fyrestrtr: yeah - ran through a few guides - I just upgraded from  6.10 which the wireless card was working fine - tried to get WPA working in 7.04 and now it wont detect my card anymore
<joris> hello
<joris> little problem
<joris> i want to save my rc.local file
<jscinoz> Fyrestrt, ok thanks, one other question, which of these partitions would be most suited for movement into a logical partition, Vista, recovery, mediadirect or dellutils?
<joris> and i have a can't open file
<joris> notification
<joris> how can i do ?
<joris> thx
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<b4l74z4r> http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=2374 <-- it was this article that had me concerned about audio skipping
<jonah> hi guys is there a way to run ubuntu on mac osx virtually so i can use apps i don't have on osx without dual booting? also is there any free apple software for this sort of thing?
<faileas> jonah: freebie.. qemu
<jonah> basically i just need a little app called treeline, which fink can't seem to port over and no one can get to work on mac os x - so might have to install ubuntu to use it
<jscinoz> Jonah i'd recommend Qemu, be advised ubuntu will run VERY slowly
<faileas> but it won't support ganes
<seiflotfy> I have 2 soundcard one onboard and another usb. i set the onboard one as default for my session however i want it to be the defautl one for the whole pc how do i do it?
<faileas> the QEMU port for OS X is called Q ...
<faileas> jonah: http://www.kju-app.org/kju/
<seiflotfy> please some advice
<seiflotfy> I have 2 soundcard one onboard and another usb. i set the onboard one as default for my session however i want it to be the defautl one for the whole pc how do i do it?
<jonah> thanks guys, i'll try it out
<acidspoon> &join \ubuntu/de
<nojoints> Anybody knows how to remove mac-panel look-a-like?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: A Gnome terminal. Main menu item 'Help'. Presssing it will open a context menu. What is the name of the last item init? Is it 'Info'?
<seiflotfy> I have 2 soundcard one onboard and another usb. i set the onboard one as default for my session however i want it to be the defautl one for the whole pc how do i do it?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: A Gnome terminal. Main menu item 'Help'. Presssing it will open a context menu. What is the name of the last item in it? Is it 'Info'?
<Hobbsee> !repeat | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: You better read what I wrote before you come to wrong conclusions.
<PHu1> WindsofTime: (or anyone else for that matter) were is Tcl installed to by default?
<WindsofTime> PHu1 I do not know really
<seiflotfy> I have 2 soundcard one onboard and another usb. i set the onboard one as default for my session however i want it to be the defautl one for the whole pc how do i do it?
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: ahh.  there is a space missing in the first line.
<simski> hi all, i've got a problem setting up evolution with googlemail (won't connect to the pop-server) are there any known issues?
<gcostello> simsi: did you set the port to 587 ?
<fyrestrtr> simski: check if the secure port isn't blocked. I assume you already activated the service?
<simski> i'll check
<acidspoon> hi
<Meyvn> morning all
<acidspoon> what does the error failed to allocate mem resource mean
<fyrestrtr> exactly what it states
<fyrestrtr> it failed to allocate memory
<phu1> (ie not good)
<acidspoon> and that means in other words
<linux1> hiya ppl in ubuntu how can i set -j2 (number of job for make )  global so i dont have to add it to cflags
<Stormx2> Yo. how would I check my CPU temp?
<matty_v> My wireless card cannot see or access WPA networks - I have tried the WPA guide with no luck, does anyone have any tips?
<nomin> I want to increase the size of a /home partition and gparted only has the option to shrink it?  Why is this?  There is unallocated space after the /home partition and I would like to extend into it.
<nomin> I'm using the edgy live cd.
<nomin> my /home is formatted in ext3
<Durmant_>  /msg nickserv link Durmant 592884735
<Durmant_> oops
<Durmant_> lol
<Durmant_> damn space
<Meyvn> lol
<Durmant_> everyone delete that from your memories lol
<Meyvn> heh
<adydas> hah
<Meyvn> you don't happen to use that for all your passwords do you Durmant_? ;)
<Durmant_> ummmm no of coarse not :-p
<adydas> put your finger on it
<Durmant_> lol
<Meyvn> Stormx2: you can check it in your bios or install some software that displays it
* Pingviller haxxes your nick!
<Stormx2> Meyvn: which software?
* Durmant_ screams in terror
<Meyvn> for Linux?
<simski> thx for the help, everyone. i had to use another port and enable ssl, now it works :)
<Meyvn> just google it and you're bound to find something
<Pingviller> :O
<nomin> I want to increase the size of a /home partition and gparted only has the option to shrink it?  Why is this?  There is unallocated space after the /home partition and I would like to extend into it.
<Meyvn> i gtg
<Meyvn> work calls
<adydas> nomin: have you installed it or running off the live cd?
<nomin> adydas: I'm using the edgy live cd
<adydas> so your doing the install right now and you want to increase the size of home?
<Durmant_> I want my touchpad to work :-/
<nomin> adydas: no.  I just want to increase the size of my ext3 /home partition into newly allocated free space that exists just after my /home partition.
<adydas> Id love to help but im stuck understanding where your at
<Frogzoo> nomin: just make sure /home is unmounted
<nomin> everything would be just fine if I had the option in gparted to increase the size of the partition.  It's only giving me the option to shrink it.
<abbe> hi channel
<SwiftNomAd> Hi.
<Frogzoo> nomin: how odd
<esteem> How do I get time stamps on my terminal? Thanks.
<abbe> Can anyone confirm whether ftp.kaist.ac.kr Ubuntu Mirror is working or not ?
<nomin> Frogzoo: it's not mounted.  I'm in a live session.
<Frogzoo> nomin: did you remove the partition above /home?
<abbe> esteem, time stamps for what ? files, hmm...
<nomin> Frogzoo: it's unallocated
<esteem> abbe:  No. my commands I input into terminal
<abbe> esteem, sorry no idea about that.
<Frogzoo> nomin: resize option should give you a slider you can push to the right
<nomin> Frogzoo: it only moves to the left.
<b4l74z4r> is there a way to stop opera from showing a miniature version of the web page when you hover the mouse over a tab?
<Frogzoo> nomin: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd#'
<GUARDiAN-> hi
<abbe> GUARDiAN-: hi
<Durmant_> Can anyone take a look at my xorg and tell me what im doing wrong for my touchpad and why I cant switch to 1600x1200 res
<Durmant_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33671/
<Pingviller> noob question: how do I set priviledges so I can use QTPartEd?
<Frogzoo> Pingviller: gksudo gparted
<wers> can I convert a gentoo ebuild to a deb?
<nomin> Frogzoo: http://rafb.net/p/ABAvrO30.html
<Durmant> Yay my name timed out
<GUARDiAN-> i have a problem with my sandisk pcmcia-sd-cardreader: when booting from feisty-livecd, inserted media gets mounted. when booting the installed feisty (2.6.20-15 and -16 doesn't matter) it doesn't get mounted. syslog-output here: http://dark-code.bulix.org/y6yc8w-52480
<abbe> Pingviller: kdesu qtparted or gksudo qtparted
<Pingviller> Frogzoo: sometimes it's just too easy to figure out lol, thanks mate :)
<Pingviller> but I managed to mistype my root-pw :D lol
<bullgard4> What is an 'infobox' in Linux? I found differing uses of this term but no definition.
<Frogzoo> nomin: I see no free space there - which partition is /home?
<KK> dfa
<nomin> Frogzoo: /home is /deb/hdb7
<Frogzoo> nomin: see how the extended partition finishes at 21342?
<noiesmo> Hello all I had a major hardware failure on a server and had to recover mysql database with livecd which is fine however in my has to set it back up again I ended up setting a password for debian-sys-maint @ localhost I have removed it via phpmyadmin however when I restart mysql it complains about using password yes for user debian-sys-maint
<nomin> Frogzoo: yes
<Frogzoo> nomin: which is where /home finishes?
<nomin> Frogzoo: yes.
<nomin> Frogzoo: oh, ok.  Forgot about the extended partion.
<nomin> Frogzoo: ty.
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> how can i switch ubuntu from runlevel 5 to 3?
<spiekey> init 3 wont do anything.
<adydas> dang ive done this but i forget
<Frogzoo> spiekey: all runlevels are the same, the default on debian/ubuntu is 2
<adydas> you setting up a "server"
<spiekey> how can i switch down to "save mode" without rebooting?
<spiekey> i need to shut down network and all services
<adydas> all servvices, like halt?
<slytherin> What is the best way to fix resolution on intel 845 chipset?
<Frogzoo> spiekey: only by running the /etc/init.d scripts by hand
<spiekey> argh..its a shame ubuntu changed that
<michup> hi can someone help me use cdrecord properly? i which to write few ordynary data files how should i compose command then?
<slytherin> michup: Don't you access to gui?
<michup> no i dont have gui right now
<michup> i try once but i burn wrong way a cd and its not working
<Pingviller> ugh, I'm so tempted to format my ntfs-drive, and yet so scared my ubuntu might stop working :P
<parth_> can anyone help with aptoncd
<michup> in other situation i would try to do it alone but i might be out of cds then
<parth_> i want to create a backup of all the packages that i have installed on my system
<parth_> i tried apt on cd
<parth_> works fine only for the packages in the cache
<michup> someone know how to write a cd with cdrecord?
<parth_> what abt the packages that are not there in the cache
<medfly> michup, rtfm?
<slytherin> medfly: I am sure he has already tried and facing some problem.
<medfly> oh, i didnt see his text before that
<medfly> michup, i just went for the risk-free way and got one of those fancy GUIs for it, so i wont have the option of getting it wrong (i had no extra CDs)
<michup> im not so good in technical stuff i tried only cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -data *
<ipis> how do i increase the volme
<ipis> volume*
<michup> this is old computer at my work without gui it is ment to not have gui
<Anchakor> hi! I got problems with GMD so I swiched it for XDM, but fonts kind of changed in whole system and kaffeine doesnt work. Anyone knows why is that?
<[3] jscinoz> Hey guys, im about to make an make an extended partition for Ubuntu, however i need to delete dell's mediadirect partition first, can anyone direct me to a freeware/GPL backup program for windows that will let me image this partition to later restore into a logical partition
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: anacronis or symantec ghost
<benitez> kien ers
<[3] jscinoz> Ghost aint free >_< neither is acronis.
<[3] jscinoz> hmm
<benitez> iij
<[3] jscinoz> nevermind...
<Shaye> do you guys recommend using an anti virus software or it's not needed
<dgjones> !virus | Shaye
<ubotu> Shaye: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<slytherin> What is the best way to fix resolution on intel 845 chipset?
<Frogzoo> slytherin: tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  ?
<seiflotfy> I have 2 soundcard one onboard and another usb. i set the onboard one as default for my session however i want it to be the defautl one for the whole pc how do i do it?
<benitez> espapnol
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dgjones> !es | benitez
<ubotu> benitez: please see above
<benitez> wenas
<benitez> k et pasa
<benitez> soc catalana
<wersdaluv> how do I remove a gtk theme?
<benitez> me entes
<slytherin> Frogzoo: yup. It doesn't work. Also I see some mysterious entries in Preferences->Screen Resolution which I didn't set.
<benitez> uhbipbip
<Frogzoo> !845
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 845 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nate75Sanders> Anybody know of a way that I can look at the size of each installed package on an ubuntu/debian system?
<Nate75Sanders> dpkg -l is a good listing, but doesn't include size info
<Heady> !nod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nate75Sanders> and synaptic doesn't show sizes from what i can tell
<Heady> hoops, wrong channel :-D
<aroamn> wenas
<eniac> I'm running ubuntu feisty on my laptop and I think I'm not using my CPU at fullest
<eniac> a gnome-applet idicates this
<faemir> can someone tell me the name of the package needed to read 7zip archives?
<aroamn> no se parLAR EN INGLIS
<SlimeyPe1e> Nate75Sanders: right-click on the package in synaptic
<eniac> but the applet doesn't enable me to chance this
<SlimeyPe1e> n	then
<SlimeyPe1e> select properties
<eniac> faemir: 7zip applications-> add/remove | install it
<Nate75Sanders> Slimey: that's a good start, but is there anything that can show me all sizes at once in a big list? I want to look over what's taking up a lot of space and delete some
<SlimeyPe1e> eniac: if you mean the CPU frequency looks too low then it may be because you have speedstep/cool-n-quiet
<faemir> eniac,thanks
<SlimeyPe1e> Nate75Sanders: not that I know of, sorry
<parth_> how do i backup all the packages that i have installed on my system
<Nate75Sanders> Slimey: thanks
<brigante> ragazzi qualche italiano???
<SlimeyPe1e> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dgjones> !it
<Deja-Vu> ufff ne kadar cok ubuntu kullanicisi varmis
<brigante> very thnx!!!
<aroamn> eing
<slytherin> Nate75Sanders: Synaptic can show sizes.
<ipis> what clients are you using?
<eniac> SlimeyPe1e: yes that's it. But how do I change it ?
<Deja-Vu> ubuntu welcome
<ipis> i mean for mirc
<eichi> hello, is there a way to install xubuntu without xserver?
<aroamn> k et fotin
<SlimeyPe1e> eniac: you don't. It will change automatically.
<ipis> i mean irc
<eichi> only keyboard
<Nate75Sanders> slytherin: yes, Slimey just told me, thanks though
<slytherin> Nate75Sanders: Settings->preferences->columns
<slytherin> Nate75Sanders: The way you want
<dgjones> aroamn, what is your home language?
<Nate75Sanders> slytherin: ah....that's better...thanks
<aroamn> espanish
<SlimeyPe1e> eniac: modern laptop processors change their clock frequency automatically depending on how much stress you are putting on them (lots of stress = clock speed gets higher)
<eniac> SlimeyPe1e: I don't want that. Can't I change it
<dgjones> !es | aroamn
<ubotu> aroamn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Deja-Vu> hello
<Deja-Vu> :D
<Deja-Vu> merhaba
<aroamn> hello
<SlimeyPe1e> eniac: I don't know how to change it. Why don't you want it? It will not affect your performance and it will make your battery last longer.
<Frogzoo> eniac: you can 'sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector' then click on the cpu applet & change freq/power scheme
<Pingviller> when I boot up, I just realised I got two sets of ubuntu to start up from.. one ends in .16 and the other .15 (feisty fawn)
<eniac> Frogzoo: thanks
<aroamn> adeu
<aroamn> me piro
<slytherin> Frogzoo: Any other solution for resolution?
<Frogzoo> slytherin: google?
<Pingviller> did I manage to install two seperate ubuntu ? :P
<nalpha> Pingviller: I thing not? It Just the version of the kernel maybe?
<pfopf> if i want to start firefox in fullscreen, what should i write into user.js ?
<Pingviller> nalpha: well, ya, but should there really be two different kernels?
<SwiftNomAd> Sorry I was timed out.
<nalpha> Pingviller: wew, that's that I not understand until now, maybe preparation for error if the new kernel hang??? :_
<parth_> can i just retrieve the packages that i have installed on the system using apt??
<Pingviller> nalpha: I dunno, I sure didn't do it on purpose ;)
<Pingviller> thinking about just format the entire C-drive and start from scratch
<Frogzoo> parth_: what are you trying to do?
<BadRobot> hi ,could any tell if there is a way to install ubuntu via text mode from the original liveCD?
<Pingviller> since I've just been on ubuntu since sunday evening
<nalpha> Pingviller: If you want, try to search ubuntu.com help maybe? and if you already know,  I want to know too from you :D.
<Frogzoo> Pingviller: just uninstall the older kernel, or leave it be - makes no difference
<nalpha> BadRobot: download the alternate CD.
<BadRobot> ok
<BadRobot> thx
<Pingviller> nalpha: so far I wouldn't dare to give advice on this stuff anyhow ;)
<parth_> im trying to backup my system
<parth_> so that in case in future if my system crashes
<parth_> i can install it directly via the backup
<parth_> no need to download from the net
<SlimeyPe1e> ghost it?
<jfdbmi> Anyone knows what are the keyboard shortcuts for aptitude
<Frogzoo> parth_: run 'dpkg --get-selections > packages.selections' & save it somewhere
<Pingviller> hmm yeah, gonna reformat everything and start from nothing with a clean nice ubuntu-installation... be back in an hour or two ;) wish me luck
<slytherin> parth_: Why not just take backup of /var/cache/apt/archives and install them later with dpkg -i *.deb?
<nalpha> Pingviller: wishing it.
<Pingviller> thanks nalpha  ;)
<parth_> frogzoo
<parth_> ok i have done that
<parth_> wat next
<Anchakor> anyone experienced? (syslog): gdm[7260] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Frogzoo> parth_: if you need to rebuild a machine, you can reinstall those packages - if you then have /etc/ & /home/ backed up, you're pretty much good
<nalpha> Anchakor: what happen?
<Frogzoo> parth_: /var also if you run a db/webserver
<Anchakor> nalpha: X server is restarted...
<jfdbmi> anyone know what the keyboard shortcut for aptitude is?
<MarkX> anyone know how to get a broadcom bcm4318 wireless card working in feisty without compiling ndiswrapper and using wpa
<ItchyHobo> hi
<Anchakor> nalpha: happened to me 2x a day so I swiched to XDM which seems ok but it has other problems like changed fonts and some apps not working...
<ItchyHobo> installed ubuntu yesterday and updated it
<nalpha> Anchakor: hm... not know.. :) (out of range)
<ItchyHobo> ran into a little problem with swich user
<ItchyHobo> can anybody help?
<nalpha> ItchyHobo: what kind of switch user?
<jstarcher> if I have an error while running make, do I have to run make clean then make again or can I just run make?
<ItchyHobo> hi
<ItchyHobo> i used switch user option in the upper right corner of my screen
<ItchyHobo> and when i relogin the screen goes black
<Frogzoo> jstarcher: make clean's safest
<ItchyHobo> since it is a new install i only have a single account on it
<jstarcher> Frogzoo, and for Ubuntu aren't you supposed to use a different command rather then sudo make install?
<nalpha> ItchyHobo: what version of ubuntu?
<ItchyHobo> amd 64 the latest updated it right now prob 7.04
<Frogzoo> jstarcher: if you can make a .deb & install that, that's better
<jstarcher> Frogzoo, yeah that's right. sudo checkinstall
<nalpha> ItchyHobo: wew... can't help u.. sorry...
<ItchyHobo> well thanks anyway man
<Joelio> Hey guys, I seem to be having a lot of emask exception errors in my dmesg output
<bX009> hi ! i have downloaded nvidia-glx for my geforce 6500 driver.. how to configure it ?
<ItchyHobo> well this was my first linux try (first time i used it) everything is working fine. One thing i noticed compared to xp this OS is lightning fast.
<nalpha> ItchyHobo: Sounds good for you
<ItchyHobo> hmm... methinks linux is gonna suit me just fine
<ItchyHobo> i jst wanna know one thing more x86 vs x86-64
<Frogzoo> ItchyHobo: stick with x86 if you need flash
<ItchyHobo> is there much software available for the x64 or should i use the 32bit version
<Smegzor> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu onto a 320Gig drive (new).  The install works but when I boot I get error 21 from Grub which I believe means it can't find the harddrive it set up in grub during install.
<ItchyHobo> thanks
<ItchyHobo> coz i noticed that there are not a lot of software for 64-bit
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: multiple hdds?
<Smegzor> just one
<Smegzor> I did a default install using the entire drive
<SlimeyPe1e> ItchyHobo: there's quite a lot of software for 64-bit but drivers and flash plugin can bea bit of a pain
<SlimeyPe1e> unless you really need 64-bit, I'd stick with 32 for now
<ItchyHobo> yeah guess you are right. but since i got a 64bit pc i thought i should give it a whirl :)
<nalpha> Smegzor: wew compatibility issue again, maybe try to make manual install and create spesific partition? maybe? (not guaranteed just give an idea)
<ItchyHobo> anyway thanks ppl gotta finish my ubuntu manual
<ItchyHobo> bye
<tech_> hay my Ubuntu has stopped automounting my drives and usb drives???
<tech_> how do i fix this?
<Smegzor> I think my pc might be a but buggered.  If I plug the drive into the primary ide, I get non system disk boot errors.  it will only boot on the secondary which is hdd1 according to grub, but setting the boot.lst to hd(1,0) or hd(1,1) hasn't fixed the error 21 problem.
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: you at the grub prompt atm?
<bX009> ItchyHobo: flash should work fine on X86_64
<tech_> hay y has my Ubuntu stopped automounting???
<Smegzor> I was wondering about that.  Is it better to make a small first partition for boot?
<bX009> i have configured it
<Smegzor> currently boot is on the largest partition.
<bX009> here is the link if you wanna try : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<tech_> Someone please help???
<nalpha> Smegzor: did'mt know :)
<Smegzor> its a fresh install so I can reinstall all day :)
<tech_> hellloooo???
<tech_> can someone help me with my mounting Problem?
<nalpha> tech_: be patient
<Smegzor> I'll try the boot partition idea.  My other file server is set up that way and it works fine (same pc type)
<tech_> ok
<bX009> tech_: what are you trying to mount
<tech_> Every thing is not coming up like my C: and D: Drive and also USB drives arnt coming up?
<nalpha> tech_: hm... so it's not plug n play again?
<nalpha> tech_: Hm.. I have the same problem too, anyone can help me?
<tech_> yeah it just started doing it thismorning
<tech_> well this morning i had C: and D: still BUT after i just updated i lst all my drives but filesystem
<bX009> can anyone help me with the command line for nvidia-glx to configure nvidia 6500
<dgjones> anybody having problems with pidgin connecting to the msn service? i keep getting an "Unable to connect" message, although msn with the same account, same isp & same computer works perfectly
<nalpha> tech_: what's is the output of df -h?
<Smegzor> I'm reinstalling (3rd time).  It'll be a while before I know if its helped (slow hardware).
<tech_> Filesystem            Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tech_> /dev/sda4             9.2G  5.2G  3.6G  59% /
<tech_> varrun                248M   96K  248M   1% /var/run
<tech_> varlock               248M     0  248M   0% /var/lock
<tech_> udev                  248M   72K  248M   1% /dev
<tech_> devshm                248M     0  248M   0% /dev/shm
<tech_> lrm                   248M   34M  215M  14% /lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/volatile
<dgjones> !paste ! tech_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ! tech_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !paste | tech_
<ubotu> tech_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tech_> sorry
<jr> n
<jo__> hi
<jo__> can I ask a Q?
<dgjones> !ask | jo__
<ubotu> jo__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tech_> nalpha: what?
<nalpha> tech_: wew your home is missing???
<jo__> I have a problem with printing a presentation
<jo__> I try to print 6 pages for one page
<tech_> nalpha: OK what does that mean im on it now
<jo__> How can I do it?
<Smegzor> My other file server can't upgrade past 6.10 because its boot partition is full.  Whats a good generous size for the boot partition so I never have this problem again?
<nalpha> tech_: Are you can mount your drive manually?
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: you mean /boot? or / ?
<Smegzor> I mean the one that will contain boot
<nalpha> Smegzor: what size of your boot now?
<Frogzoo> 100meg for /boot & you'll never have issues
<Smegzor> Well I think I do..  The other pc can't upgrade beyond 6.10 because there is no room for the new image
<nalpha> Smegzor: how do you upgrade?
<Smegzor> using the automated upgrade built into ubuntu
<ken> hi
<bX009> hi... can anyone help me with my nvidia configuration process on ubuntu ..basicall i don't know how to ..search in internet is not bringing any useful link
<pedahzur> Smegzor: how many kernel versions do you have installed? If you have a /boot partition, then it may be you have a lot of kernels installed and should uninstall the old ones.  If your / (root) partition is full, maybe /tmp or /root needs to be cleaned out.
<Smegzor> Just 6.10
<pedahzur> bX009: I use nVidia on a couple boxes, I might be able to help.
<Smegzor> I already cleaned them out.  I still don't have enough room
<nalpha> Smegzor: how much the rest of your harddrive?
<tech_> nalpha: Yes i can
<bX009> thnks-pedahzur: i have installed nvidia-glx ... i want to configure it now
<ken> 
<tech_> nalpha: in case you didnt get my last message Yes i can mount manually but it is very annoying
<Smegzor> that pc has a 250gig drive which is full
<jo__> I'll try to explane again. In IMPRES there is Handout option, How can I print it in this version?
<pedahzur> bX009: What kind of configuration are you doing?  I've always installed that package, restarted X, and it "just worked."
<nalpha> tech_: hmm... I can't help you to fix the problem, but you can add mount command in /etc/fstab so after you restart, it will back mount again.
<Smegzor> My plan is to copy everything to the new file server so I can start over on the old one and set a larger partition for the kernel images.
<tech_> ok is there a other IRC Chennal dealing with this error?
<bX009> nope its not working... since i have restarted my laptop several times... i have faint memory of the command line used :nvidia-glx..i want to use beryl
<tim167> i am trying to get a geforce 5400 FX card working, i had another card working with nvidia drivers, changed to this one because i need two sceens, but it doesnt work with the same drivers, do i have to switch something/remove/reinstall??? thanks
<Smegzor> My full boot partition is only 44 mb in total.
<Davy_Jones> !twinview
<tim167> that's a geforce 5200FX sorry
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Smegzor> I'll double it to 100 as suggested earlier.
<nalpha> tech_: nop, I don't know
<tech_> nalpha: Damn
<pedahzur> bX009:  There are three you might try: nvidia-glx-config, nvidia-settings,  or nvidia-xconfig
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: if your /boot is already 50meg, there's something odd there
<tech_> nalpha: Because im new to ubuntu again i am not shore of all the mounting commands do you know were to get them?
<jo__> OK' I found it.
<jo__> thanks
<bX009> pedahzur:   are their any parameters ...will i be getting any parameters
<bX009> i mean will i be getting any help from the man command
<pedahzur> I believe at least one of those is a GUI program.
<bX009> wonderful... i will try that
<tim167> well the FX5200 geforce does not work with the nvidia drivers to start with, i installed the nvidia from restricted manager, it worked, then i switched cards, now it doesnt work although it is also an nvidia videocard...
<pedahzur> bX009: When you start X, do you see a big nVidia logo?
<bX009> nope
<pedahzur> bX009: Hmm..
<nalpha> tech_: there is much article how to mount NTFS, FAT, EXT3 drive in google? what kind of file system do you have?
<ingo__> is there a ubuntu-version for kids at the age around 12 years?
<pedahzur> tim167: Are you sure? I have a FX5200 installed right now.  I had a 4Ti (or some such) and other than changing the PCI id in xorg.conf, it didn't take any config or driver changes when I upgraded.
<Frogzoo> ingo__: edubuntu
<tech_> nalpha: Well both vfat and ntfs drives
<nalpha> ingo__: why? just run KDE isn't to make more interest?
<pedahzur> ingo__: There is edubuntu.  Also look at the Gcompris package (Educational games).
<Davy_Jones> tech_: mount /dev/<partition> /media/<mountpoint>
<ingo__> is edubuntu=kde?
<Smegzor> When I am manually creating partitions.  Should I make boot, swap and /  all primary partitions or should some be logical?  I don't really understand when I would need logical.
<Davy_Jones> ingo__: no.. kubuntu = kde ubuntu
<ingo__> ah ok - thanks all!
<nalpha> tech_: for NFTS : mount /dev/hdx /media/<mount oint> -t ntfs -o umask=0002,nls=utf8
<tech_> Davy_Jones: Thanx but is it sudo at the start?
<tim167> pedahzur how do i know what to change the PCI id too if i want to try that ?, anyhow the 'nv' driver does work, so i guess that's not it...
<Davy_Jones> tech_: yeah, forgot that
<tech_> nalpha: Thanx for that
<pedahzur> tim167: the nv driver is the open source driver.
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: makes no difference really, just make first 3 partitions primary & use the rest of space for extended
<pedahzur> tim167: In your "Device" section there is this line: busid "PCI:1:0:0"
<nalpha> tech_: no need sudo if you want to put it onto /etc/fstab
<dgjones> anybody having problems with pidgin connecting to the msn service? i keep getting an "Unable to connect" message, although msn with the same account, same isp & same computer works perfectly
<Davy_Jones> tech_: you might have to add the "-o uid=1000" option after the mount command if the vfat partition is not writable
<pedahzur> tim167: if you run lspci at a prompt, you'll see a line like this: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)
<pedahzur> tim167: that 0000:01:00.0 converts to PCI:1:0:0 in your xorg.conf
<tech_> nalpha: ok im trying to do it now
<tim167> pedahzur, ok i'll check
<Shaye> what was the command to "move" between two languages on the OS by clicking alt+shift, something with alt_toogle_shift?
<nalpha> tech_: be carefully of adding "space" and "tab" follow the example code in /etc/fstab
<Davy_Jones> Shaye: the default is both alt keys
<pedahzur> tim167:  If you have two cards active in your system (like a built-in and an add in) you may have two cards listed. Make sure you're trying to use the correct one.
<ziroday> Shaye: look at scim
<tech_> yep will do
<Smegzor> I keep getting the error "can't have the end before the start"  I am trying to create my root partition and I'm just trying to use the remaining free space.  Whats going on?
<tim167> pedahzur, only one card is physically connected now...
<pedahzur> K
<Shaye> Davy_Jones, yeah, so i change this to: setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,il, but after i restart it will go back to default "alt+alt", any idea why?
<tech_> i get ermission denied trying to open the fstab
<Smegzor> I have created a 100mb primary for boot, a 1mb primary for swap.  and its not letting me make the main partition.
<tim167> pedahzur, is that "Option PCI:1:0:0"  i should enter ?
<Davy_Jones> Shaye: no idea.. but i thought both alt keys were 'cooler'
<tech_> nalpha: i get permission denied trying to open it
<Shaye> I'm just used to windows Davy_Jones  ;)
<nalpha> tech_: using sudo
<pedahzur> tim167: No, it's busid "PCI:1:0:0"
<tech_> nalpha: i tried then it said :command not found"
<nalpha> tech_: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<nalpha> tech_: what command do you used ?
<tech_> sudo /etc/fstab
<nalpha> tech_: yes add VIM, it's console text editer
<tim167> pedahzur, ok tried that, its still the same, x won't start
<tech_> k now im in
<tech_> nalpha: So what do i add into this file?
<tim167> pedahzur, if i change "nvidia" to "nv" it does work but i dont have the possibility to use 2 screens then
<nalpha> tech_: press "I" for insert new line, and press "esc" ":" "wq" after finish
<Xteven> hello, I'm trying to run a second x.org instance with another configuration file. How can I tell startx to use another configuration file ? XORGCONFIG env var ? doesn't seem to work
<nalpha> tech_: wq means write quit.
<Smegzor> the partition I am trying to make is 318Gigs.  Is there an upper size limit?  I just found an article that suggests 200Gigs is the limit?
<nalpha> Smegzor: Isn't ext3 support more than 200 G?
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: possibly a bios issue
<Frogzoo> max ext3 is HUUGE
<pedahzur> tim167: I take it that it doesn't work using the nvidia driver?
<NeTcOwBoy> ppl i neeed help
<Smegzor> I found a bug report (recent) about this issue.  Making smaller partitions works.
<tim167> pedahzur, nope, then X will not start
<NeTcOwBoy> i download ubuntu 7 frm da site
<nalpha> tech_: If you don't know what's the location of your drive, just try it first using sudo mount in the command line. and If you finished write code in /etc/fstab just use "sudo mount -a" command to run all of /etc/fstab.
<tech_> nalpha: Umm its very odd because all my drives are in this file under "s=remount-ro 0"
<pedahzur> tim167: What is the error X gives when it can't start? (Go to a terminal [Ctrl-Alt-F1] , log in, and type "startx").  What error do you get?
<nalpha> tech_: ow your drive is listed in /etc/fstab?
<tech_> nalpha: they are already there but they are not mounting
<tech_> nalpha: Yes all 3 are there
<tech_> sda1, sda2, sda5
<nalpha> tech_: copy paste the file in pastebin.
<tim167> pedahzur " XIO fatal io error 104...
<tech_> ok i need to get pastbin
<pedahzur> tim167: Hmm...anything else?
<tim167> pedahzur, screens found but none have a usable configurations...
<nojoints> Any knows how to get vlc stream on sites that has videos on them? I can't get it to work, all of them just opens with the media player that comes with ubuntu
<NeTcOwBoy> i download ubuntu 7 frm da site then i extract it and put it in da cd but it dsnt boot y?
<Pingviller> yay, all ubuntu now ;)
<tim167> pedahzur, looks like there is a version conflict too, "nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this Xmodule has version 1.0-9631"
<NeTcOwBoy> i download ubuntu 7 frm da site then i extract it and put it in da cd but it dsnt boot y?
<tech_> nalpha: so how does this pastebin.com thing work?
<ziroday> NeTcOwBoy: because you are talking like dis, ubuntu disnt like dis
<NeTcOwBoy> what ??
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: cuz das not how we do it
<nalpha> copy the url that you will get after paste the etxt
<NeTcOwBoy> what ??
<nalpha> to here. text I mean
<tech_> ok
<pedahzur> tim167: That'd do it. :)  Make sure you are using an up-to-date version of restricted-drivers, and then reboot.  It sounds like something got out of sync.
<Pingviller> now I just need to rebuild my file-archieve lol.. backup is for wuzzies
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: you gots ta burn the disk without extractin, na mean?
<NeTcOwBoy> what??
<ziroday> NeTcOwBoy: were saying not to be a total retard on irc please speak properly
<NeTcOwBoy> as iso ??
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: cuz the boot information is misplaced when you extract
<tim167> pedahzur, well i tried removing the restricted-drivers manager, but im not sure how to make sure i have the right version of the restricted drivers
<nalpha> NeTcOwBoy: hm It should be boot, are you just burn the image file? what program do you used.
<NeTcOwBoy> am newbe :S
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: don't burn da file to a cd son, what's wrong witchu?
<tech_> nalpha: http://pastebin.com/d11073737
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: listen up, what burner program you using?
<NeTcOwBoy> i jst copy it to the cd
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: with what?
<NeTcOwBoy> i ddnt use any progrm
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: Nero, CDBurnerXP?
<NeTcOwBoy> da progarm dat cum wid windows
<tech_> nalpha: i that it?
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: dat ain't cool
<NeTcOwBoy> what :S
<tech_> sorry IS that it
<nalpha> tech_: so if you looking media/sda1 the folder is empty?
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: download CDBurnerXP.. it's free
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: use it to burn the iso to a disk
<tim167> pedahzur, so i guess i start X using 'nv', then I have to somehow remove the old restricted drivers (how?) and install the latest version (or maybe i need an older one?)
<Haijo> k
<pedahzur> If you install restricted drivers, it should automatically install the version that matches your kernel
<tech_> nalpha: Yep its empty
<NeTcOwBoy> Davy_Jones u mean i dnt have to extract it ??
<tim167> pedahzur, what if they are already installed ? (which is the case here )
<ziroday> /whoia Davy_Jones
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: NO, do not extract it and burn it.. by doin this, you misplace da boot files... dem files have to be in a certain location on da disk. otherwise, it won't boot
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: extracting dem files causes troubles like dat
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: you dig?
<NeTcOwBoy> ok
<Haijo> could someone help me with my onboard sound card?
<Haijo> it sends sound to my pc speakers but not to my stereo... :(
<ziroday> Haijo: please specify i.e. make and model
<Haijo> Pentium Processor 4
<pedahzur> tim167: what version is installed?  Do you have a specific version installed (such as linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-686) or do you have a meta package installed that will always depend on the latest version (such aslinux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-686, orlinux-restricted-modules-k7)
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: yah, so download CDBurnerXP and go to File > Write CD from Image File or something
<ziroday> Haijo: thats a processer, what sound card
<Haijo> ah crap
<tech_> nalpha: They are all empty
<NeTcOwBoy> ok
<Haijo> sorry man, I ment my to give my motherboard
<nalpha> tech_: hm... how can... Make me confusing too... :(, so try adding the manual command, I didn't now why that's not working. Hm.. If you run sudo mount -a command, are the sda1 mounted?
<Haijo> hold one
<ziroday> Haijo: no problem
<tech_> can you please help me out with the command?
<tech_> nalpha?
<tim167> pedahzur, i have: 2.6.20.5-25.20, two times also 2.6.20.5-16.29 two times (im looking in synaptic package manager)
<stuart-> is there a metronome kinda software for ubuntu?
<SID1> 
<Davy_Jones> metronome?
<tech_> nalpha: ok its tells me that idicated unclean shutdown and that the ntfs is marked to be in use????
<ziroday> stuart-: im sure there is. let me go find one for you
<tech_> WTF!!!
<SlimeyPe1e> tech_: use ntfsfix
<carretto> stuart-: use tuxguitar
<stuart-> carretto, cool. same packagename? any idea where i could get a guitarpro reader as well?
<SlimeyPe1e> tech_: nothing to worry about - it usually just means that Windows wanted to run scandisk but couldn't, or that there's a minor filesystem error
<ziroday> stuart-: also look at gtick
<stuart-> ziroday, neat, thanks.
<nalpha> tech_: yup follow the SlimeyPe1e I'm can't help more far again... :)
<ziroday> stuart-: np
<tech_> i dont have the ntfs progs and wont download them either
<nalpha> tech_: just install from apt-get
<tech_> invalid operation install
<SlimeyPe1e> tech_: then boot into windows and run scandisk, then shutdown properly and boot linux again.
<NeTcOwBoy> bk
<nalpha> tech_: sudo apt-get install ntfsfix
<nalpha> tech_: yup but you can try restart to windows first and run scandisk.
<Davy_Jones> man, real player for linux is much much more polite and less naggy than in windows i'm starting to like it
<NeTcOwBoy> Davy_Jones soory but do u mean i shud copy da iso file ?
<tech_> couldnt find package ntfsfix
<esa> test
<nalpha> tech_: sudo apt-get update
<nalpha> tech_: make sure all repisotory open
<nalpha> NeTcOwBoy: to burn bootable CD, you need to download the iso file.
<tech_> yep they are its updating now
<Andeh> Is there an ubuntu package for the XEN virtualisation program?
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: no, you don't wanna copy the "iso file" to the disk.. you wanna copy the contents of the file.. just don't extract them yourself, the burner program has to do it
<NeTcOwBoy> soory nalpha its da first time for me :D
<Sonic1> hey, I need some help with the latest Compiz-Fusion. It's not showing my title bars and nobody in the compiz-fusion channel is strong willed enough to help me
<Davy_Jones> NeTcOwBoy: did you install cdburnerxp?
<NeTcOwBoy> am downlodng it nw
<ziroday> Sonic1: do you have a nvidia card?
<tim167> can anyone help me get nvidia drivers working, I had them working with an nvidia card, now switched to an nvidia card with dual head, and nvidia drivers stopped working, thanks
<Andeh> Is there an ubuntu package for the XEN virtualisation program?
<carretto> stuart-: what your ubuntu version?
<Sonic1> yes ziroday, and I know it's the reason this is happening, I just don't know how to fix it
<nalpha> tech_: hey, I dont find the ntfsfix program, SlimeyPe1e can you explain how to get the program? tech_: try to rrestart first, maybe the situation go normally?
<Haijo> hey, ziriday, I can't finy my motherboard type and serial is there a way to let Ubuntu do the work? :p
<ziroday> tim167: why did you use dual head, you should of used the nvidia win monitor
<tech_> ok ill be back
<skino> neading help with some driver issues. i have a Dell XPS laptop wuich i have had ubuntu on in thhe past. i reinstalled today and its only letting me use up to 1024x768 resolution. its also not letting me use my 24"Dell widescreen it just keeps going into powersave and i have to use laptop screen
<ziroday> Sonic1: well known nvidia bug, lemme find you the relevant info
<Andeh> Is XEN in the Ubuntu repos?
<Davy_Jones> why is there only one answer when someone asks what image editor they should use?
<tim167> ziroday, i physically switched cards, from an nvidia single to an nvidia dual and it just stopped working
<Sonic1> ziroday, a lot of the info involves adding a line to the xorg.conf file which I already did and it still doesn't work. Unless you have something different that I haven't seen :D
<skino> n e one help me with my issue?
<pedahzur> tim167: Sorry about that.  Make sure you have the restricted drivers meta package installed for your kernel.  That will depend on the latest restricted drivers, and it should be the right versions.
<ziroday> Sonic1: im afraid then there is nothing we can do to help you, it is due to you not having enough video memoey
<pedahzur> tim167: What version of the kernel do you have installed?
<KurtKraut> skino, check out if someone with the same hardware hard already fixed that in ubuntuforums.org
<Haijo> I can't finy my motherboard type and serial is there a way to let Ubuntu do the work? :p
<Sonic1> um... ziroday, my Video card has 256MB of video memory
<Davy_Jones> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stuart-> carretto, feisty
<quirt33> I have a windscreen laptop (it runs natively on Mac OSX at 1280 x 800), but even after configuring it is only running a 1024 x 768 and no higher resoultions are shown in the creen reslolution perference box...how do I get it running at the correct resolution?
<Pici> Haijo: sudo lshw | less
<Sonic1> and if that isn't enough ziroday, then something is seriously wrong
<ziroday> Sonic1: its how the drivers are written to use the video memory, what card?
<carretto> stuart-: wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tuxguitar/tuxguitar-0.9.1-ubuntu-7.04-1.deb?modtime=1177156157&big_mirror=0
<ziroday> Sonic1: and i use 256MB as well
<quirt33> I did configure x for 1280 x 800, it's just not showing up. I have intel chipset graphics
<Sonic1> ziroday: It's a Geforce 7900GS
<carretto> stuart-: you ned java..... java virtual machine
<tim167> pedahzur, i looked in synaptic , under 'restricted' and have several versions aparently,
<ziroday> Sonic1: gimme a min
<carretto> stuart-: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<pedahzur> tim167: Hmm....we need to make sure it matches with your currently installed kernel version.
<carretto> stuart-: tuxguitar is a perfect clone for guitarpro... and have a metronome
<ziroday> Sonic1: which drivers?
<tim167> pedahzur, 2.6.20.5-15.20 and 2.6.30.5-16.29
<Sonic1> ziroday, 1.0-9631
<Andeh> I want to use XEN to run windows XP, which XEN packages do I need?
<carretto> stuart-: ok?
<tim167> pedahzur, i think i should match because it worked with the other video card
<stuart-> carretto, k, trying
<ziroday> Sonic1: nv or nvidia?
<pedahzur> tim167: Right, but AFAIK, the nv driver doesn't require a kernel module.
<Sonic1> ziroday, nvidia
<pedahzur> tim167: Are you sure you have the latest nvidia-glx package installed?
<stuart-> ziroday, btw it says /dev/dsp busy so i can't start the metronome
<tim167> pedahzur, the previous video card was an nvidia and it worked with the "nvidia" driver
<pedahzur> Ah.
<rowan> Can anyone please remind me how to make it so i don't have to insert a password for the default keyring each time? something about putting @same or something in a file?
<tim167> pedahzur, the current is also an nvidia card, but it does not work with the same nvidia driver
<pedahzur> tim167: At this point, I'm at a loss.  I'm sorry!
<ziroday> stuart-: close whatever programs are using your sound
<ziroday> Sonic1: compuz fusio right?, di dyou ever have this issue with compiz or beryl
<tim167> pedahzur, no problem thanks anyway
<quirt33> I have a windscreen laptop (it runs natively on Mac OSX at 1280 x 800), but even after configuring it is only running a 1024 x 768 and no higher resoultions are shown in the creen reslolution perference box...how do I get it running at the correct resolution?
<quirt33> I have a windscreen laptop (it runs natively on Mac OSX at 1280 x 800), but even after configuring it is only running a 1024 x 768 and no higher resoultions are shown in the creen reslolution perference box...how do I get it running at the correct resolution?
<quirt33> oops...dpuble post
<quirt33> I did configure x for 1280 x 800, it's just not showing up. I have intel chipset graphics
<Sonic1> ziroday, yes, compiz-fusion, I actually had an older version of it installed that worked before this, I was trying to update my version to the latest
<jgpoley> HOLA
<quirt33> sonic1: #compzi-fusion
<quirt33> sonic1: #compiz-fusion
<Sonic1> quirt33, they aren't helping me there
<ziroday> Sonic1: hmm, try this - cgwd & compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &
<Andeh> Hello.
<Andeh> If I want to run Windows XP in XEN, what XEN packages do I need?
<skino> i cant seem to find n e thing relavent to my issue
<quirt33> Sonic1: yeah, they turned kinda nasty as of late.....try #beryl
<tim167> can't i just remove all nvidia drivers and reinstall those so that it will find the right version for this card ?
<Sonic1> ziroday, still no title bars, just a bunch of (gtk-window-decorator:27441): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<Haijo> right so I did sudo lshw | less, now the hell what?
<ziroday> Sonic1: so only no titlebars?
<quirt33> Sonic1: run emerald --replace& and then the other command nd give me the output
<pedahzur> tim167: That may work, yes.
<tech_> nalpha: Nup nothing dif at all
<tim167> pedahzur, how do i do that ?
<skino> neading help with some driver issues. i have a Dell XPS laptop wuich i have had ubuntu on in thhe past. i reinstalled today and its only letting me use up to 1024x768 resolution. its also not letting me use my 24"Dell widescreen it just keeps going into powersave and i have to use laptop screen
<Sonic1> emerald isn'
<quirt33> I have a windscreen laptop (it runs natively on Mac OSX at 1280 x 800), but even after configuring it is only running a 1024 x 768 and no higher resoultions are shown in the creen reslolution perference box...how do I get it running at the correct resolution?
<Sonic1> emerald isn't installed quirt33
<tech_> nalpha: nothing is working and Bye the way the hole ubuntu system has slowed down heaps
<Pici> !fixres | quirt33
<ubotu> quirt33: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<quirt33> Sonic1: go install it, it's what draws the window borders ;)
<ziroday> Sonic1: its because you have no window manager
<pedahzur> tim167: uninstall the packages in package manager.
<Sonic1> eh?
<ziroday> Sonic1: try fusion-icon, its an easy way to mange the window borders
<pedahzur> tim167: restricted drivers and nvidia-glx, that is.
<tech_> nalpha: i think ill just reinstall completly becasue i love Ubuntu heaps better than windows but i like it to work properly
<Sonic1> did my old window manager die once I installed the latest version?
<quirt33> ziroday: he has the window manager, but no a decorat for it
<ziroday> quirt33: sorry thats what i meant
<Davy_Jones> Sonic1: how would we know? it's your old window manager
* Sonic1 brain asplodes
<quirt33> Davy_Jones: pretty recent, he's running compiz fusion
<jrib> 3/what
<nalpha> tech_: so is Up To You, but the old way is always works... heheh5x.
<ziroday> Sonic1: lol, just go and install emerald with - sudo apt-get install emerald
<Sonic1> ziroday, aye captain
<Sonic1> now what ziroday
<ziroday> Sonic1: then after that install fusion-icon
<quirt33> Sonic1: then run: emerald && compiz --replace. Tada!
<ziroday> Sonic1: or do what quirt33 said
<rataplan> hello
<feiming> hi there
<rataplan> i try to open ssh and i cant
<feiming> is there any software in linux that could limit user proc and ram usage?
<rataplan> can help me someone ?
<Sonic1> hm
<ziroday> rataplan: did you install ssh?
<Sonic1> fusion-icon
<tim167> when I do ctrl+alt+backspace i get 'connection to x server lost', when i do startx x server starts again, still nvidia drivers dont work, have to use 'nv' but have no dual screen possibility like that, can anyone help ?
* Sonic1 searches the web
<rataplan> yes...and i open 22 port on router
<ziroday> Sonic1: here its at trevino's repos
<ziroday> Sonic1: ill get you a url
<rataplan> i connect with ssh in other pcs
<rataplan> but not other to my pc
<Pici> rataplan: Do you have openss-server installed?
<tim167> i get "the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631." how do i fix that ?
<jonah> hey guys is there any way to mount a mac hfs+ drive in ubuntu?
<Pici> !hfs | jonah
<ubotu> jonah: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ziroday> Sonic1: here http://download.tuxfamily.org/shames/debian-sid/desktopfx/unstable/fusion-icon_0.1.1+git20070812-shame-1_i386.deb
<ziroday> Sonic1: just wget that - wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/shames/debian-sid/desktopfx/unstable/fusion-icon_0.1.1+git20070812-shame-1_i386.deb
<ziroday> Sonic1: and then install it
<jonah> thanks
<Sonic1> ziroday, I don't have compizconfig-python
* N3bunel saluta
<ziroday> Sonic1: then install it
* Sonic1 scours the web
<ziroday> Sonic1: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-python
<tim167> i open restricted-drivers manager, and check 'enable' next to the nvidia driver, try to restart, but then get "the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631." how do i fix that ? thanks
<ziroday> Sonic1: how didyou install compiz fusion
<rataplan> Pici, yes its installef
<rataplan> Pici, yes its installed
<Sonic1> ziroday, I installed from source and the package isn't in the repo anyway
<BCMM> what do i need to add to xorg.conf to make ctrl-alt-f1 work with a UK keyboard?
<ziroday> Sonic1: ah, please try this emerald && compiz --replace
<erUSUL> tim167: you probably has nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new instaled stick with only one of those
<Sonic1> ziroday, I got a bunch of "(emerald:31461): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)"
<ziroday> but does it run?
<tim167> erUSUL i'll check
<soundray> BCMM: you shouldn't have to make any change at all, if what you want ctrl-alt-f1 to do is to switch to the first virtual console.
<Kano> hi, is there an option to boot without usplah
<tim167> erUSUL, nope i had only nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new, ill try only the latter now
<rataplan> any idea to help for connect with ssh ?
<soundray> Kano: yes, it's called nosplash
<erUSUL> Kano: nosplash in boot options
<Kano> will check
<feiming> is there any software in linux that could limit user proc and ram usage?
<timewriter> hi , anyone knows whats the name of the tool with gui , that allows to manage with partitions to be auto-mounted ?
<erUSUL> tim167: have you tried to install the package from nvidia.com or/and used envy??
<jonah> hey guys, how do i get a list from terminal of my hardrives?
<tim167> erUSUL envy has hosed several of my systems, i dont think its wise to use that, installing from nvidia.com i could try maybe...
<soundray> jonah: 'sudo fdisk -l' gives you a list of all readable partitions on all drives, which is probably what you want
<asfalt> or if you just want to see all mounted drives and space/usage try 'df -h'
<defrysk> or just mount
<asfalt> mounted partitions rather
<jonah> soundray, thanks, but i don't think it's showing up my usb drive on that command....
<Kano> is there an option not to start x too? as debian/ubuntu has usally X in all runlevels...
<tim167> grrr, I think it will take me less time to do a complete reinstall of ubuntu
<insomninja> When I'm trying to burn an iso file with the built in program, the burning speed dropdown is greyed out and set to 'fastest possible' is there any way I can change that?
<wers> on ubuntu, what is the keyboard shortcut for go back one page in firefox
<wers> ?
<BusMaster> is there any software other than kopete that can use a webcam during instatn messaging? My laptop's in-built webcam works well with ekiga, but in kopete it shows a solid green square :(
<erUSUL> tim167: i'm not recomending either metods for installing the nvidia driver just triyng to guess why you ended up with missmatched kernel xorg driver versions
<rowan> can anyone tell me how to make it so i don't have to insert the password for the keyring everytim ei startup, it gets annoying with my wireless connection.
<soundray> jonah: are you trying to find out the device name of your USB drive? Try dmesg | grep sd
<erUSUL> tim167: just uninstall the nvidia-glx and (re)install the nvidia-glx-new
<faileas> BusMaster: ifor MSN, i think mercury supports it
<tim167> erUSUL, it happend when i put in a new video card, the previous one was an NVIDIA, it worked with the restricted driver manager, then i switched to another NVIDIA card and it stopped working
<BusMaster> faileas, er...for ywahoo?
<faileas> then i have no idea
<tim167> erUSUL, i did that just now, doesnt work (uninstall the nvidia-glx and (re)install the nvidia-glx-new)
<erUSUL> tim167: maybe the restricted drivers manager messed things up... you should file a bug report against it
<erUSUL> tim167: did you rebooted the machine? or rmmod the nvidia kernel module and modprobing it again? also restart X after that
<Kano> tim167: basically it is possilbe to disable nv in restricted modules and install nvidia the standard way
<UberPsyX> how can i manually mount a USB device?
<tim167> erUSUL, can you show me horw to rmmod the nvidia kernel ?
<Kano> tim167: only the kernel module but basially it is relatively unlikely that the wrong kernel module would even load
<Kano> tim167: whats the new card
<tim167> Kano geforce FX 5200, form asus
<Kano> thats old
<Kano> works with any driver
<tim167> Kano well apparently it doesnt here
<Kano> usally it does
<Heme> greetz, I just formatted/deleted one of my partitions in windows with partiton magic 8 so that the space is now unallocated, is there some way I can now make it a new partition in ubuntu (or merge with current one)?
<Kano> must be something else wrong
<Rowan> can anyone tell me how to make it so i don't have to insert the password for the keyring everytim ei startup, it gets annoying with my wireless connection.
<b4l74z4r> http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=2374 <-- is it true as it says here about audio in linux?
<v-p-r> UberPsyx: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html <- decent guide for mounting USB
<UberPsyX> v-p-r, thanks
<soundray> Heme: yes, with gparted. Run it from a live CD - although not strictly necessary, you'll have fewer problems.
<Davy_Jones> audio in linux sucks
<rataplan> anyone to help with ssh ?
<Heme> soundray, can I find it from synaptic? I used the alternative installation disc (had some probs with live CD)
<Davy_Jones> b4l74z4r: but that guy didn't mention anything about *trying* to solve the problem
<Heme> oh doh, nvm, I could just check >_>
<queru> queru
<stuart-> rataplan, what about it?
<Davy_Jones> b4l74z4r: leaving the kernel development just for that? i think this is a fake from some hater
<BigToe7000> is this the real thing i don't know cause i've never been here before
<Heme> found it, thanks soundray
<BigToe7000> I feel thunder in my heart should i walk away follow my soul
* BigToe7000 sings
<rataplan> stuart-, i try to connect from another pc to my pc with ssh and i cant
<queru> rosa necesita hablar
<b4l74z4r> i just don't understand why it's difficult to properly implement audio in linux
<Davy_Jones> b4l74z4r: i agree that audio in linux is a little behind
<rataplan> i have speedtouch 530 router and i open ports...
<srivatsark> what the problem regarding ssh not connecting
<rataplan> from my pc i can connect to another....not only in topic lan
<soundray> rataplan: opening them is not enough - you have to forward the ports from the router to the ssh server as well.
<rataplan> ok...i try it...thanks...
<Kano> hmm init 1 maybe...
<stuart-> carretto, any idea where's the ticker in tuxguitar?
<carretto> stuart-: ticker?
<Senken12> Hi, whenever I click "Audio Disc" at side of the File Browser when a CD is inserted, I get the message: ""cdda:///dev/hdc" is not a valid location"
<Silky^WinD> :)
<Senken12> And /media/cdrom0 comes up blank
<stuart-> carretto, forgot the name that time. metronome
<DeVDaS> !seen materialist
<carretto> stuart-: wait
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> well, I have this problem... seems that kubuntu always fails reading my boot CD
<kronoman> I mean, I recorded a couple of CDs, with different recorders
<kronoman> and well, every boot fails at some point with read errors
<ipis> how can i charge my ipod since theres no itunes for linux
<kronoman> ipis: Rhythmbox has support for ipod
<Davy_Jones> kronoman: did you do check the sum?
<kronoman> the sum of the iso is OK
<kronoman> that is the weird thing
<kronoman> maybe because my readers are IDE ?
<ipis> kronoman:  okay ill try to charge my ipod using that
<Senken12> Hi, whenever I click "Audio Disc" at side of the File Browser when a CD is inserted, I get the message: ""cdda:///dev/hdc" is not a valid location"
<kronoman> I tried with 4 different readers
<Senken12> And /media/cdrom0 comes up blank
<kronoman> a samsung cd-r, a sony cd-rw, a lg dvd-rw and a old creative infra
<MBR> hello folks
<kronoman> everyone failed booting the CDs
<kronoman> I recorded it twice
<kronoman> I'm going to burn it again, in 2X this time...
<Davy_Jones> kronoman: how do you know it failed?
<Davy_Jones> what's the output
<kronoman> mmm, can't remember now, is a read error on text console
<kronoman> when booting
<carretto> stuart-: layout --> show mixer
<kronoman> I have only one computer to try this on, maybe is some other config thing that is conflicting?
<kronoman> or DMA transfers, or something like that?
<slytherin> parth_: ping
<elmar> i got a problem with my audio card.. i can't play any sounds... i got 2 audio cards.. audigy 2 (this is the one i want to use) and inbuilt ac97 sound controller
<KurtKraut> kronoman, are you checking the md5 before and after burning ?
<carretto> stuart-: you composite a song... and play... you can ative metronome and mute de song
<macpo3> elmar can you disable the inbuilt on the motherboard setup?
<elmar> you mean in bios?
<slytherin> elmar: is 'can't play sounds' same as 'can't play mo3'?
<stuart-> k thanks'
<kronoman> KurtKraut: I checked the md5 on the .iso before burning, but how I check after?
<elmar> no i can't play sounds
<elmar> any sounds..
<KurtKraut> kronoman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#head-0e24f0b47485dda966483fe6b4afb79c6531114c
<elmar> how would i go about disabling one audio card..?
<Moez> Hello ! How can i install a .TTF font ?
<jonah> soundray, i'm just trying to mount my mac hfs+ external usb drive on my ubuntu pc
<jrib> !fonts > Moez (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> !info hfsplus | jonah
<ubotu> jonah: hfsplus: Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (feisty), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<kronoman> ok, thanks KurtKraut and Davy_Jones
<KurtKraut> kronoman, you're welcome
<Moez> jrib : Okay, Thx !
<kronoman> another question, there is a standard way to configure a gamepad (in the old gameport)
<kronoman> not a usb gamepad, but a old school gamepad
<Bubba666> i use ubuntu 704 on my 64bit amd box. desktop edition. i want to use it as a server for my 233mhz system so i can use my 233mhz system as a thin client. how abouts do i do this?
<soundray> kronoman: first hit on Google: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<ParaDoX34690> I have a dell 5150 laptop and everything is running perfectly with the exception of the keyboard shortcuts (volume up/down/mute, screen brightness, basically all of the FN keys...  Is there a way to enable them or install a driver for them?
<ipis> how can i charge my ipod since theres no itunes for linux
<Bubba666> ipis, doesn't the ipop chage using the usb cable?
<kronoman> ipis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<ParaDoX34690> ipis: there's a program that is totally Ipod compatible...
<ben_underscore> ipis: just plug it into your usb port
<carretto> ParaDoX34690: System -> Preferences - > keyboard shortcuts
<Pici> !ipod | ipis
<ubotu> ipis: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jrib> Bubba666: I've never done it, but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClients
<kronoman> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<nomad111> how do i keep my dvd drive on my laptop mounted
<nomad111> or accessible if thats the right word
<ipis> okay
<ParaDoX34690> ipis: and all you have to do is plug it into the USB to charge it... you don't need any software to charge it
<nomad111> if the drive idles then it will 'unmount'
<kronoman> there is a way to unlock my cell phone Motorola L6i on Ubuntu?
<nomad111> i have to eject and re-insert the disc in the drive
<ben_underscore> nomad111: don't think it does
<ben_underscore> nomad111: weird
<ipis> ParaDoX34690:  sorry, but it wont
<twofclubs> Hello everyone, im about to cry...im stitting here with my other laptop b/c my main laptop crashed...im getting the following error Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availbe or failed to load and another error w/ The program 'apt-get ' is currently not installed.  YOu can install it by typing: apt-get install apt...but when i type apt-get install apt i get bash: apt-get:; command not found...somone please help me i have all of my word documents for med
<emunity> Will Ubuntu on USB work a a Dell Latitude D820?  I cannot get Knoppix 3.6 to boot using the 2.4x or 2.6x kernel choices.  I cannot get Damn Small Linux to boot without using the initrd  file.  It just seems to read the USB media to quickly to read an actual image file on the USB.  Is there a Ubuntu Available to boot off USB stick but with a 2.4X kernel?  I need 2.4X right now for legacy reasons!!!
<johnmc> do you do anything to make it unmount??
<nomad111> ben_underscore:  right now if i go to see my mounted drives the cd drive is not in there
<johnmc> seems extraordinary
<nomad111> ben_underscore: ill do an eject and re-insert
<jonah> soundray, there doesnt seem to be any instructions i can find of how to use this hfsplus app, i've already got it installed
<ParaDoX34690> ipis: trust me bro... it will... I have a 30gb video Ipod... I can plug it into my cigerrette lighter and it'll charge... i do it all the time (no itunes there).
<johnmc> is it in /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab??
<jrib> twofclubs: I don't know about your error, but you should load a live cd and backup your data if you haven't done so already
<KurtKraut> twofclubs, your issue is quite complex. Describing it in ubuntuforums.org may be more helpful
<ipis> ParaDoX34690:  hmm i guess it just doesnt show "charging" ?
<theblackhatxyzzx> i have installed 3ddesktop in my desktop i know it has installed successfully but i dont see any icon of t either to i see any change in my computer
<twofclubs> how do i backup my info??
<tru_`z24> Question, I wake up and my ubuntu box has rebooted.  How can I find out why, if there was no power outage? (it would not have been from someone rebooting it manually)
<nomad111> ben_underscore: now it appears
<ParaDoX34690> ipis: and when I'm on my windows box, i just plug it into usb and only open Itune when I want to dump music on it... you don't need itunes to charge... Look up at the battery icon on it... you won't see the full-screen "charging" icon...
<johnmc> I had to install yamipod to get ipod working
<soundray> jonah: it comes with man pages. Try man hpmount
<ipis> ParaDoX34690:  is just says "do not disconnect"
<twofclubs> how do i back up my word documents with the live cd
<ParaDoX34690> carretto: thanks for the input on the keyboard shortcuts ;)
<nomad111> ben_underscore: it doesnt matter now ill look for a solution tomorrow
<johnmc> it works perfectly and seamlessly so far
<theblackhatxyzzx> i have installed 3ddesktop in my desktop i know it has installed successfully but i dont see any icon of t either to i see any change in my computer
<ipis> ParaDoX34690:  and im not sure if its charging =D
<jrib> twofclubs: after you boot ubuntu on the livecd, mount the partition your installed ubuntu is on, and then copy the documents to removable media
<johnmc> Ipis: did you read what I just said about ipods
<carretto> ParaDoX34690: solved?
<ParaDoX34690> ipis: I'm fairly sure it is bro...
<theblackhatxyzzx> anybody there?
<Jack_Sparrow> tru_`z24: A marginal power supply can cause odd problems... OVerheating can as well
<ipis> okay thanks then
<Bubba666> tru_`z24, usualy when a system does a stontanous reboot. it's because the memory, cpu fan or misc other hardware is starting to fail
<twofclubs> how do i mount the install partition?
<ipis> johnmc:  where?
<theblackhatxyzzx> i have installed 3ddesktop in my desktop i know it has installed successfully but i dont see any icon of t either to i see any change in my computer
<ParaDoX34690> carretto: I think so... i'm in class at college right now, so I don't want to experiment until break :)
<Bubba666> afk
<johnmc> look in google
<elmar> so can anyone help... i got no sound..what so ever - two audio cards.. one in built second audigy2
<soundray> !diskmounter | twofclubs
<ubotu> twofclubs: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tru_`z24> Jack_Sparrow: , Bubba666 , are there any kind of logs or debug logs that can verify this?
<jonah> soundray, ah found something called xhfs in synaptic so will try that
<jrib> twofclubs: sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/FOOBAR /media/mountpoint    where /dev/FOOBAR corresponds to the partition your ubuntu is on.  Use 'sudo fdisk -l' if you're not sure which partition it is on
<soundray> jonah: did you get my reply?
<johnmc> or just type in ipod for ubuntu in the google search in firefox theres heaps of em yamipod worked for me
<theblackhatxyzzx> elmar is that you arent getting any sound from startup i mean you arent getting th UBUNut spund at start up?
<elmar> yep..
<emunity> THere is a script in Knoppix 5.1.1 as you boot to USB it sais it slowing down device in order for it to read the media.  I which I could do that in knoppix 3.6 version?  I already tried to copy the short script from the Knoppix version 5.1.1 linuxrc to the 3.6 and I got a kernel panic
<ParaDoX34690> corretto: i can press the button combinations, and it's showing me a graphic for mute and all that, but i don't think it's actually working...
<theblackhatxyzzx> youve checked the sound card thoroughly?
<kronoman> there is a way to unlock my cell phone Motorola L6i on Ubuntu?
<theblackhatxyzzx> is that working with any other OS?
<jrib> twofclubs: you rejoin this chat after you are on the live ubuntu and someone can help you at the same time you do it too...
<soundray> jonah: xhfs is unsuitable for hfs+ volumes
<elmar> i checked that both are recognized in hardware information... that's about it
<jonah> soundray, i can't seem to find what my drive is called to open it though
<theblackhatxyzzx> i have installed 3ddesktop in my desktop i know it has installed successfully but i dont see any icon of t either to i see any change in my computer
<twofclubs> jrib: that sounds fantastic...is it possible for you just to help me since you've been so helpful
<tru_`z24> I assume ubuntu doesn't know there is a problem tho.  if there is a hardware problem, some system call will fail and the kernel will panic, I was just hoping a log would be created when the kernel panic'd and that way i could narrow down which piece of hardware was failing.
<jrib> twofclubs: sure, just say my name in here when you join
<johnmc> I dont think ubuntu can read hfs I'm fairly sure I read that in my ipod research
<twofclubs> i really really need my med school documents saved
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: beryl, compiz?
<twofclubs> are you going to be around for a little while?
<jrib> twofclubs: yes
<johnmc> what format are they in two of clubs
<twofclubs> johnmc: my ubuntu crashed
<twofclubs> i have .doc and .odt files on there
<tru_`z24> twofclubs: go get a usb drive
<johnmc> you should be able to reboot off the install disk
<tru_`z24> twofclubs: they are cheap as hell :-)
<soundray> jonah: PLEASE have a look at man hpmount. It isn't that difficult.
<johnmc> its a liveCD nothing changes on it
<twofclubs> i have a removable 500gb seagate
<theblackhatxyzzx> carretto it 7.04
<twofclubs> but i haven't backed up in the past week...cuz im an idiot
<tru_`z24> Mount the drive and copy your files over then :-)
<twofclubs> i dunno how to do that...as soon as i get a burned copy of feisty im gona need some help with that
<elmar> anyone know how i can disable one of my audio cards..?
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: yes,,,, 7.04 is your ubuntu version...but... what your desktop 3d? is a beryl? is a compiz?
<LinuxHelp> Hallo, basically my command looks like this "mount -t ntfs -o loopback,ro /var/MyDiskImg.raw" unfortunately it doesn't work as the file is the entire disk, and I need the first partition for the mount. Basically "fdisk /var/MyDiskImg.raw" works and shows the partition 1 as ntfs. How do I access the first partition of /var/MyDiskImg.raw ? Basically /var/MyDiskImg.raw1. And also, I know the offset of the first partition, it's 512 bytes
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: anhother?
<BetaTester> Hi all. I just installed Dapper and need to upgrade only cupsys. apt-get install cupsys will not upgrade it. What do I do?
<jonah> soundray, i have but it says to open the source path and i don't know what this is
<twofclubs> tru_`z24: i got fiber optics so the download shouldn't take too much longer
<Azgarth>  i've just installed ubuntu studio, and x.org gives me  an error, "caught signal 11. server aborting" to be exact, ie googled a bit, but since this is the first time i actively gonna try linux, i've no idea how to fix this, any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: you will most likely need to compile the newer version yourself
<johnmc> two of clubs you could start feisty in failsafe mode and copy the files from the terminal there you'll just have to type the paths for everything
<twofclubs> hmm...how do i do that?
<johnmc> you'll just have a dos type window
<Jack_Sparrow> elmar: In your cmos / bios
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE, I need cups 1.2.2 which is in the repositories. Standard cups with dapper is 1.2.0.
<johnmc> start it up select sessions
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: you use any tutorial?
<johnmc> choose failsafe terminal and login
<theblackhatxyzzx> its 0.2.9
<elmar> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'll try that.. cheers
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: have you confirmed that its in the dapper repos
<theblackhatxyzzx> nop
<slytherin> BetaTester: 1.2.2 is in which reposirories?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmar: Should be called onboard sound... disable
<theblackhatxyzzx> i was jus tweakin around synaptinc manager and i found it
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/cupsys there it is
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: what you install?
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: what package?
<slytherin> Paddy_EIRE: Please don't recommend packages from debian
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE, slytherin This is not my first install of Dapper. If I do apt-get upgrade it will upgade everything including cupsys to 1.2.2 but I need only cupsys 1.2.2
<slytherin> BetaTester: Please don't use packages form debian
<Paddy_EIRE> slytherin: errr
<theblackhatxyzzx> i installed it from synaptic package manager i have no idea abt it
<Azgarth> any ideas?
<BetaTester> I won't except for gs :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BetaTester: Which repo has what you need... ?
<Paddy_EIRE> then maybe I should uninstall ubuntu then slytherin ;)
<slytherin> BetaTester: What error does the apt-get install command give?
<emunity> I'll BBL
<Haijo> hey, how do I reinstall Ubuntu?
<BetaTester> Jack_Sparrow the repo is already in my sources.list. I need a console command to upgrade only cupsys! slytherin I have on errors. I need to upgrade from console only cupsys
<Jack_Sparrow> BetaTester: Going to debian for that is a BAD idea
<Paddy_EIRE> oh my bad
<carretto> theblackhatxyzzx: try System --> preference --> desktop effects
<Paddy_EIRE> 1.2.2 aint in the dapper repos
<slytherin> BetaTester: I don't see why the install command is not working. That is the way I would do it.
<johnmc> you can get to cups through your browser its just localhost:631
<Azgarth> can anyone help? i don want to bug people, but i would like to use my system, and it hard to do anything like this
<Jack_Sparrow> BetaTester: Let me look at the feisty repo
<Haijo> Anyone? I kind f*cked my partitions so I'd like to reinstall Ubuntu using the Live CD
<Haijo> how do i do that?
<johnmc> whats wrong Azgarth
<BetaTester> ok Paddy_EIRE, it should be there cos I if I do an: apt-get upgrade (with standard dapper LTS repos) I receve all upgrades including 1.2.2
<Paddy_EIRE> slytherin: he may have to download the latest version himself from their site
<Azgarth>  i've just installed ubuntu studio, and x.org gives me  an error, "caught signal 11. server aborting" to be exact, ie googled a bit, but since this is the first time i actively gonna try linux, i've no idea how to fix this
<BetaTester> so 1.2.2 is in the standard repos
<Haijo> booting from the CD doesn't work, it just starts the normal Ubuntu
<soundray> jonah: here is another approach:
<Azgarth> haijo, i take it you got to boot from disc first?
<Jack_Sparrow> BetaTester: Feisty has 1.2.8
<web_knows> how to manage which services I want to start with the system, through the console?
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: yeah why dont you use feisty
<johnmc> just boot it off the CD you'll have to change the bootup order in your BIOS first when you boot up
<dgjones> Haijo, you need to go into your computer's bios setting and change the boot order so that cd is 1st, followed by floppy and then hdd
<Azgarth> johnmc?
<drowner> Hi everyone
<slytherin> BetaTester: I don't see a cupsys 1.2.2 in any repos of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> BetaTester: I would suggest checking edgy repo as well..
<johnmc> yes azgarth
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<theblackhatxyzzx> hey when i tried it the GNOME was restarted
<Azgarth> any idea how i can get x.org to work with ubustu?
<johnmc> did you get into the os
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: show me where cup sys 1.2.2 is in there
<soundray> jonah: find out the device name of your USB drive (dmesg | grep sd), then, assuming that it's /dev/sda, just try different partition numbers in the following command: 'sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<drowner> I wonder if anyone knows a good program that can organise my music files into a structured library. I have easytag but it doesnt seem to work with m4a files.
<Azgarth> i've used the proper install disc, and the install gives no problems
<johnmc> cups is localhost:631 in all linux browsers
<johnmc> or port 631 in english
<slytherin> Azgarth: then what is the problem? Are you not getting graphical login screen?
<jonah> soundray, dmesg says i attached an scsi generic sg6 type 0
<Azgarth> i'm not
<soundray> drowner: I like exfalso, but I don't know if it can deal with m4a
<Azgarth> i getting a "caught signal 11. server aborting" error
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE, I have done this 15 times :(. I really do not see the cupsys, but every time I do an upgrade from console my cups is upgraded to 1.2.2
<BetaTester> I have it on all my PC-s
<slytherin> Azgarth: If you are getting command line, try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and then reboot
<drowner> soundray: fair enough.... i'll look into it. Its unusual that nothing can seem to sort the m4a tags, when most music players can read them, no problem.
<Azgarth> and with no idea how to fix that, i a rookie here, and googling gave me little of use
<soundray> jonah: oh, so there's no indication of it getting detected as a mass storage device?
<johnmc> did you do something to your xorg.conf Azgarth
<Azgarth> nope
<BetaTester> and they are company PC-s This time I wanted to ugprade only cups...
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: may I see your source.list
<Azgarth> i just installed ubuntu studio
<web_knows> how to manage which services I want to start with the system, through the console?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | BetaTester
<ubotu> BetaTester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Azgarth> but i trying that as we speak
<johnmc> it should still do the failsafe boot try ctrl alt del to restart
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE I post the source list of a pc with 1.2.2 ok?
<jonah> soundray, i don't think so, i'm a bit lost here in the dark - not sure what i'm looking for as it doesn't seem to be doing anything when i plug it in to the usb slot
<slytherin> Azgarth: Do you have xserver-xorg package installed?
<soundray> jonah: did you do a 'dmesg | grep sd'?
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: post the sources.list of the pc your saying is installing cup sys 1.2.2 from
<Azgarth> with ubuntu studio, you get a standard install, plus 4 packets you can choose from, i followed a guide, and like the guide selected all four
<jonah> soundray, yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> Azgarth: whats studio like?
<soundray> jonah: any output?
<johnmc> if you have grub installed you can press escape when it asks and get it to start on an earlier install
<jrib> Azgarth: #ubuntustudio is probably a better place to ask, they may be familiar with the issue
<Azgarth> http://ubustu.com/
<Shaye> linux sees sata drive exactly as ide one? e.g /dev/hda?
<Azgarth> thanks, checking now
<Paddy_EIRE> Azgarth: I have the theme but dont really know apart from that which other apps are specific
<jonah> soundray, nothing
<elmar> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.. worked
<soundray> jonah: then your device is not compatible with the USB mass storage protocol. Is it a music player?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmar:)
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE I will post in on my site cos pastebin is telling I am spamming :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Shaye: It should see it as /sda
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: :) no probs
<dgjones> Shaye, ubuntu should see all drives as /dev/sd* now. /dev/hd* is now treated as being sata
<Azgarth> ubuntustudio seems to be idle
<dgjones> !blkid | Shaye, the links on this should explain the logic behind all drives being /sd*
<ubotu> Shaye, the links on this should explain the logic behind all drives being /sd*: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dgjones> !uuid | Shaye, sorry, its this link
<ubotu> Shaye, sorry, its this link: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE, look here www.niti95.com/temp/sources.list
<Frogzoo> ubotu - uuids still suck
<Shaye> thanks ill have a look
<Jork> hello I am absoulte beginner in linux and I'am wondering wich command I must use to run filename.sh file?
<fistikuff1> hi total noob here looking for help with ubuntu. Am i in the right place?
<soundray> fistikuff1: yes, just ask
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: out of interest do this in terminal 'sudo aptitude search cupsys'
<BetaTester> ok Paddy_EIRE
<fistikuff1> thanks. I tried to install the ubuntu restricted extras but i accidentally cancelled the install and now it seems nothing will install
<soundray> Jork: 'sh filename.sh' -- is this in order to install something?
<Jork> if I use sh filename.sh source gives me an error
<soundray> fistikuff1: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'. It'll ask for your user password.
<soundray> Jork: is this in order to install something?
<Pici> Jork: try `bash filename.sh`
<ykc> how to wine myob
<Jork> is this means that is something wrong with specific program?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | ykc
<ubotu> ykc: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<dgjones> !wine | ykc
<ubotu> ykc: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soundray> Jork: is this in order to install something?
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: well... anything? which version is in the results
<Jork> <soundray> yes
<BetaTester> http://www.niti95.com/temp/result.txt this is it Paddy_EIRE
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuff1: run synaptic.. it should give you an error and the command dpkg something to fix it
<soundray> Jork: what are you installing?
<knifepoint> Can someone help me with my bash script or suggest a channel? its a quick simple one
<Hadron> following a reinstall I dont see running processes such as amarok on my gbine taskbar anyone. What do I need to configure to see them?
<ykc> thank u
<fistikuff1> soundray...i got the following error msg: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fistikuff1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fistikuff1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hadron> s/gbine/Gnome
<kauer> knifepoint: Ask your question.
<Jork> <soundray> evede 3.01 on ubuntu feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuff1: OK, go to a terminal and rtun that command
<Jork> <soundray> *Devede
<soundray> fistikuff1: no pasting please. So, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<knifepoint> i run "ps -A | grep myth" and then need to get the pid for the kill command
<Jork> <soundray> I am trying to burn audio DVD
<TheSkorm> ah good old uuntu support
<johnmc> azgarth are you having any joy I had to pop out for a few mins
<Jork> <soundray> pardon video DVD
<Azgarth> getting a "no screens found        f"" error now
<soundray> Jork: there is an ubuntu package for this software. Please don't install other packages if a specific ubuntu one is available
<Azgarth> since i tried that command and selected ati
<soundray> !info devede | jork
<ubotu> jork: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<fistikuff1> sorry. i ran the command and got the following: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privellages
<kauer> knifepoint: The nicest way is if the program that starts mythtv writes the PID into a file (typically in /var/run) so that you can "hkill -TERM `cat pidfile`".
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: hmm, no version numbers... I really think you should download the required source packages for cupsys (the version you require) and build yourself, there is much help here for achieving this... also consider upgrading to feisty its much better :D
<soundray> Jork: you will have to enable the multiverse repository. Please read the private messages from ubotu
<Jork> <soundray> thnx
<soundray> !software > Jork
<soundray> !repos > Jork
<BetaTester> NO Vesion, Paddy_EIRE -> http://www.niti95.com/temp/screen.jpg
<Frogzoo> fistikuff1: you need to run dpkg with sudo
<kauer> knifepoint: The next nicest way (as long as you don't have multiple identically named processes) is killall - "killall mythtv" or similar (man killall).
<knifepoint> oh damn thought i could just grab the first string using $1 or something like that just wanted a script to close myth as it has a lock on my tvcard
<KalleDK> How can start a program on boot as a user.. I need to run the command myprog -D and it has to be the user kalle who runs it
<Kalleos> dont highlight me O_o
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE I have used feisty some things are not touched well i.e. I cannot print via http or ipp from feisty to dapper :D only via samba is possible
<soundray> fistikuff1: please read carefully. 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: thats a little odd
<johnmc> azgarth are you following someone elses instructions, theres no point listening to me one set at a time should cover it
<Frogzoo> Kalleos: sys -> prefs -> session
<KalleDK> Kalleos HAHA though I was the one and only
<fistikuff1> frogzoo: thats a bit over my head do you mean type sudo before the command?
<kauer> knifepoint: But if you really want to do it your way, use "man ps", then craft a ps that just outputs the pids and enough identifying command line, and use (eg) "cut" to pick off the pid filed.
<soundray> fistikuff1: JUST READ carefully
<Azgarth> i  not following someone elses instructions
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE I have used cups 1.2.8 on dapper from source but belive me this is a big mistake
<Azgarth> accept for "
<Azgarth> <slytherin> Azgarth: If you are getting command line, try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and then reboot"
<Azgarth> that worked, selected ati, now im getting this error
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuff1: paste everything he gave you from '   to     '
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE I will have to go for apt-get upgrade :(((((((
<KalleDK> Frogzoo: Its a server (think your respond was to me)
<Paddy_EIRE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=cupsys&searchon=sourcenames&subword=1&version=all&release=all <-- BetaTester
<fistikuff1> ok that seemed to work should i try to reinstall the package
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuff1: Do not include the '     '
<johnmc> bugger, do you have an ati card for sure?
<Smegzor> My boot partition is on hdd1.  What numbers do I need to refer to hdd1 in grub using the format (hdx,x)?
<kauer> knofepoint: It's possible with ps to specify what fields you want and in what order - "man ps"
<knifepoint> kauer: killall is sufficient for what i want thanks for the help kauer
<soundray> fistikuff1: now do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<johnmc> ati and nvidia cards generally need patches for X
<amparo_mala> muy buenas
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: It aint that painfull
<amparo_mala> alguien sabe como eliminar todas las revisiones en subversin? con svn
<soundray> Smegzor: if this is your fourth disk, it will be '(hd3,1)'
<primoit> hi, my cd/dvd drives are not working well, what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> primoit: Explain what is not working...
<primoit> at kurumin linux they works perfectly
<soundray> Smegzor: sorry, (hd3,0)
<johnmc> when you say not working well??
<primoit> my mp3 burned at a dvd are listed on the XMMS, but all have the 00:00 time and doesnt play
<Azgarth> johnmc, i tried slytherin tip about using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and then reboot, and then selected ati, i haven tried anything else yet, i'm getting a no screens found error instead of the caught signal 11 error i did before, i'm on a laptop with an ati radeon x1600 mobility
<Azgarth> what patch?
<Smegzor> Its weird.  I only have 1 physical disk.  It only works on IDE2 and it always appears as secondary slave, never secondary master.
<johnmc> you need to apt-get install xmms-mp3
<fistikuff1> ok that seems to be working but i have one more really dumb question. the 'configuring sun java' splash is displayed in the terminal waiting for me to hit the 'ok' prompt but i don't know what to click. This is how i messed up last time
<SoulChild> how do i remove gdmflexiserver ?
<johnmc> then you apt-get install xmms mp4
<primoit> i got the automatix 2, but its not effect
<Jack_Sparrow> primoit: what are you using to burn them
<soundray> Smegzor: make sure the jumper settings are for a master drive.
<johnmc> to install the codecs
<Dan[ITA] > hi everyone! I'd like to install ubuntu on a USB Pen (2gb) do you know if there's a light version of the OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<primoit> nero ultra 7.7.1
<johnmc> either that or in the google box type how to install codecs ubuntu
<primoit> Jack_Sparrow:  in another distro it works well
<soundray> !install | Dan[ITA] , scroll down this page
<ubotu> Dan[ITA] , scroll down this page: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm having some trouble getting the dell printer driver for my 1815dn installed. It installs via something called the Unified Linux Driver Installer; it complains at me that I either don't have SANE installed, don't have CUPS installed or don't have Ghostscript installed, yet which (foo) shows their locations. The installer then hangs at 98%, can anyone help me?
<johnmc> but they dont ship with the codecs installed cos that goes against copywrite
<kapau> hello guys
<primoit> e ai
<johnmc> you have to promise not to use them then install yourself lol
<Azgarth> so i type "apt-get install xmms-mp3"?
<Jack_Sparrow> primoit: This us Ubuntu... we do not recommend zutomatix to install software  or drivers like that...  HAve you tried K3B
<Azgarth> oh wait, not for me
<soundray> johnmc: please use the nick of the person you are replying to.
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE yeah I have watched this in distrowatch too. These are the stock cupsd. My problem is that my 7 printers just su.. They are Konica Minolta 1400W
<primoit> Jack_Sparrow:  no.. what is?
<kapau> i was wondering where i can look for help with regards to the installation. I'm using the live cd right now but this cd doesn't want to install on my other comp :( i'm not so sure what the problem is it gets stuck on the ubuntu loading screen :(
<johnmc> no Azgarth sorry I recommend you boot off the CD now it seems all else has failed
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b > primoit
<primoit> kaffeine?
<Azgarth> ubuntu studio has no live cd
<dv_> hello, anyone ever tried to add PCF fonts to the .fonts dir?
<Paddy_EIRE> BetaTester: wow...Have you searched this issue up on the forums
<mattie> me lyke caffien
<Azgarth> but im  gonna see and try what i can find
<dv_> after running ttmkfdir, the pcf fonts are listed in the fonts.dir file
<dv_> but not in fonts.scale
<johnmc> ubuntu itself does
<dv_> I also tried mkfontscale
<primoit> ;/
<johnmc> use google a lot
<johnmc> its your best tool generally for fixes
<soundray> johnmc: PLEASE use the nick of the person you are replying to.
<johnmc> soundray: sorry
<mattie> me lyke caffien
<mattie> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mattie> !xubuntu
<mattie> :| gay
<mattie> !kde
<soundray> mattie: stop this please
<mattie> :| gay
<dgjones> !ops | mattie
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<ubotu> mattie: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BetaTester> Paddy_EIRE it is so bad that I make the postings :D -> http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?27,229  I have a second post there too. I will have to do a third one cos network printing requires cups upgrades
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.241.175.56]  by Hobbsee
* mattie was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Jack_Sparrow> kapau: You can try hitting F6 and removing quiet and splasn from the command line to see where it is hanging up
<dgjones> Hobbsee, thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<fredl> I just added an IDE disk to my system, making it replace my DVD ROM. I see the HD in the dmesg output but the device file /dev/hd* is not there.
<fredl> when I do cd /dev; ./MAKEDEV hda, it says something about udev being active and making the device file in /dev/.static/...
<johnmc> fredl: could be listed as /udev/hdx
<Jack_Sparrow> fredl: Look in your fstab
<soundray> fredl: it'll be a /dev/sd*
<fistikuff1> can anyone help with my silly problem?
<soundray> fredl: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<fredl> there's no /udev johnmc.
<johnmc> ok
<fredl> thanks soundray, that helps.
<johnmc> look in /etc/fstab
<kapau> hi guys what does the bios cutoff mean? i think it's affecting my installation of Ubuntu on my old pc :(
<soundray> fistikuff1: what's the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> kapau: try F6 and noapic added to the command line
<primoit> Jack_Sparrow: the dvd is not the problem.. works on win and kde
<soundray> !blkid > fredl, if you're interested why...
<johnmc> kapau sounds like turning off the basic input output system which puts the computer to death
<fistikuff1> the java installation has hung at an ok prompt and i don't know how to @'ok' it
<fredl> tnx soundray. it would appear that the IDE disk has placed itself before my SATA disks now :P
<jrib> fistikuff1: TAB, ENTER
<soundray> fistikuff1: how are you installing java?
<TayZonday> oh
<kapau> thanks for the tips... what happens usually is that i get stuck on the screen where the ubuntu logo is in and the bar is loading...freezes after a certain point. is that the effect of the bios cutoff thing
<TayZonday> whats up guys
<genii> KalleDK: If you open with a text editor one of the startup scripts in /etc/init.d that run as a specific user you can see the syntax
<fistikuff1> tab enter worked thanks
<fistikuff1> installing with the restricted extras in the terminal
<johnmc> sounds like the X system crashing
<web_knows> last try, seriously
<kapau> i thought it was the cd at first...but i'm using the cd now and running ubuntu as i'm typing
<web_knows> how to manage which services I want to start with the system, through the console?
<web_knows> :)
<johnmc> can you click on the little arrow and get the msg's instead of the graphic the msg should tell you why its failing
<soundray> johnmc: who?
<fistikuff1> quit
<johnmc> I'm not talking to you soundray rest assured I was answering a direct question
<soundray> johnmc: we all appreciate you're trying to help, but this is a very busy channel, and if you don't address your responses properly, you are just adding to the noise.
<johnmc> the person who asks the question knows who the answer is directed at soundray but if you insist I'll take my linux somewhere else
<tux69> hi everybody! i got a strange problem with my hdd. couldn't find anything in the forums, so here i am now :-)  booting stops with fsck reporting a suberblock error. if i boot with a live cd and run fsck, it doesn't report any error. what should i do now?
<soundray> tux69: are you sure you fsck'd the root partition from the live CD?
<tux69> soundray: yes. i ran 'fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1'
<Rowan187> how do i disable the fschk or w/e on every 35 bootups ?
<soundray> Rowan187: man tune2fs
<fredl> Hmm... how can this be... the IDE disk I just put in my system became sda, pushing the original sda and sdb to sdb and sdc.... so far so good, I understand that.
<fredl> but the grub loader on the current sda should boot from sda1... on sda1 the root FS is /dev/sda1 I think.
<fredl> however, what's mounted as root FS now is the old sda1 (which is now called sdb1)
<soundray> tux69: try 'sudo fsck.ext3 -f -y /dev/sda1'
<fredl> does that make sense? Oh, I guess I may have to tell the BIOS to boot from the IDE disk?
* Pelo wonders if he can get help in this channel . hasn'T tried in a long time 
<soundray> fredl: that's what I'd try first
<soundray> Pelo: abandon all hope...
<Frogzoo> web_knows: service startup is controlled by the /etc/rc2.d/ scripts
<Pelo> can someone explain why cron keeps creating this zombie process   ?  /usr/sbin/sendmail -i -FCronDaemon -oem jean
<fredl> soundray - kinda interesting though.
<dgjones> !ask | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> soundray, you know you guys should realy get someone helpfull in here
* Pelo points at dgjones  and laughs 
<Frogzoo> !patience | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cberlo> Hey folks.  Got a CUPS config issue I'm trying to sort out on Ubuntu.  Simply put:  on my Linux server, I want to set up a queue that responds to socket://server:9100 and passes that directly to socket://printer:9100  (no SAMBA, no authentication, etc.)
<soundray> Pelo: why? We have you after all...
<rod> hi i'd like to file a bug against gnome-bluetooth, but on the project website http://live.gnome.org/GnomeBluetooth  i cant find such link... Any advice?
<fredl> Pelo - are you volunteering?
<genii> soundray: Is to use next superblock  fsck -b 8193 /dev/disk   ? I can't remember
<vlt> Hello. Wich packages do I need to let k3b burn audio cds from mp3 files? I installed libxine-extracodecs and libmad0 but k3b still complains ...
* Pelo ROFL 
<MBR> how do i find out what desktop enviorment is running. i had gnome installed but i did apt-get xubuntu-desktop and it installed. i want to know if its running instead of gnome
<soundray> genii: 8192 I think
<cberlo> MBR: You would have to either uninstall GNOME or select XFCE at login to get XFCE
<cberlo> MBR: My bet is you're running GNOME.
<cberlo> MBR:  If you can click the System menu and select "About GNOME" that's what you've got.
<MBR> i thought so too. it looks just like gnome did. but it says gdm isn't running when i went to configure the logon window
<alek66> Can anyone recommend me a good GNU/open source alternative to Visio viewer?
<MBR> yup its gnome
<MBR> ty
<Pelo> alek66, try in here  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<soundray> Pelo: have you checked your MTA spool directories for stuck messages?
<Pelo> soundray, I would if I knew how , can you direct me ?
<cberlo> alek66:  http://www.osalt.com/visio gives some suggestions, but I don't know about file formats...
<soundray> Pelo: have you got postfix?
<Pelo> soundray, if it comes with the vanilla install I do , otherwise ...
<Pelo> soundray, keep in mind a not much more then a basic home user
<Pelo> soundray, installing postfix now
<soundray> Pelo: no...
<Pelo> soundray, you don'T want me to install postfix ? , errr.... ok when if finishes I'll get rid of it
<soundray> Pelo: NO :(
<Pelo> soundray, ok, I won't
<soundray> Pelo: what I actually wanted you to do is to find out what MTA you are using.
<Pelo> soundray, installed, and started,  what do you wanted me to do now
<Pelo> soundray, it would help if I knew what a MTA was
<SMITHERS> Does anyone use azureus as your torrent client. Can't for the life of me figure out how to make this error in the lower right hand corner go away
<bmk789> is there a program for ubuntu that can graph wireless signal strength similarly to netstumbler?
<soundray> Pelo: that zombie process is somehow related to your mail transport agent (MTA, e.g. postfix (ubuntu default), exim, sendmail etc.)
<Pelo> soundray, nvm I just figred out what mta is
<Frogzoo> SMITHERS: edgy?
<SMITHERS> Frogzoo: Oh I'm sorry, I didn;t mention my OS. Dapper Drake
<Frogzoo> SMITHERS: unfortunately the only fix I know of is upgrade to feisty
<IndyGunFreak> SMITHERS: i never had any luck with azeurus.
<Pelo> soundray, well I didn'T have postfix installed before now and the ilne does talk of sendmail,  should I see if sendmail is installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> SMITHERS: you could try running Utorrent via Wine, it works well.
<Frogzoo> SMITHERS: ..or - install azureus tarball from their site
<soundray> Pelo: now, I as a postfix user would cd to /var/spool/postfix, run 'ls -R' and see if there are any strange files indicating a stuck mailqueue
<fyrestrtr> SMITHERS: upgrade to a version from the azureus site.
<IndyGunFreak> why are you using Daper anyways?
<soundray> Pelo: maybe you didn't have any MTA, in which case installing postfix may have fixed the problem. Or so we hope.
<SMITHERS> IndyGunFreak: I don't want to have to go through wine just to download torrents
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel 1 or 2 (how can I check this?). I always have to login and run `init 5` to start all the daemons and the dm. Why could this happen?
<cberlo> SMITHERS: qtorrent works pretty well.
<Pelo> sound let me check if I have a /var/spool/sendmail,   ,  sendmail isn't insallted btw , that maybe the problem
<IndyGunFreak> SMITHERS: well, then use either Bittorrent, or Ktorrent
<kauer> how do people do those asides, such as "***so-and so needs a break"?
<SMITHERS> Frogzoo: Install another version from the site, I believe I did I thought but I'll look at it again.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the boot option pci=conf1 does?
* cberlo doesn't know
<SMITHERS> cberlo: That's the built in torrent client right
<cberlo> kauer: /me :)
<Pelo> soundray, I'll install sendmail, that may solve the immeidate problem
<cberlo> SMITHERS: No, you have to install it.
<SMITHERS> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, guess I will try KTorrent
<soundray> Pelo: sendmail is a pain. Beware.
<SMITHERS> cberlo: Ok, I'll give it a shot
<cberlo> SMITHERS: the default one (on base Ubuntu) is Bittorrent, but it only handles one torrent at a time.
<soundray> Pelo: stay with postfix for now, and see if you still get that zombie.
<phenom> Hi people, after messing with vmware, I had somehow lost function on my primary cd drive, which made my dvd player ie: my secondary, my primary. :/ How would one go about reconfiguring the drived to recognize my old one?
<Pelo> soundray, but the zombie is sending to sendmail ?
<soundray> vlt: make sure the upgrade has completed: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<elcasey> any of you lot know how to get "MSS2" video files working? W32codecs from Medibuntu didn't do it
* kauer this is a tes
<SMITHERS> cberlo: OK thanks for the help
<Pelo> soundray, anyway it is too late, I removed the one and installed the other,  I'll waitfor the next one
<kauer> well what do you know :-)
<SMITHERS> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for all the assistance
* kauer is terribly pleased with himself.
<fyrestrtr> elcasey: give mplayer a try (from the console)
<SMITHERS> Frogzoo: Thanks for all the help
<IndyGunFreak> SMITHERS: no prob, good luck
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: ok, i hadn't tried it from console. It gave me an error about not being able to initialize -vo from GUI
<fyrestrtr> elcasey: -vo xv
<fyrestrtr> or xv11 whichever works.
<soundray> Pelo: I said it's somehow related to sendmail (the binary), not "sending"
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: right...trying now, it's buried very deep (the video file)
<soundray> Pelo: that binary, /usr/sbin/sendmail, can be provided by various different packages.
<Pelo> soundray, wouldn'T reinstalling sendmail help ?
<fyrestrtr> that's a strange extension -- are you sure its video?
<Frogzoo> SMITHERS: ok, gl
<Pelo> soundray,  I see,
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: it's a WMV file
<soundray> Pelo: I don't know, I'm just digging in the dark.
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: and I can watch all of them without incident in Windoze
<Pelo> soundray, been there , done that,  not much fun  but thanks
<vlt> soundray: I'll check with "-f install", thanks.
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: it works from CLI...can I adjust Mplayer's .desktop entry to run as "mplayer -vo xv"?
<fyrestrtr> elcasey: I think it is an option when you right click on the menu. You can also try vlc.
<phenom> Anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize a cd-drive, one of which it used to?
<Pelo> soundray, I'll guess I'll have to wait for the next occurence,, thanks for the help so far
<soundray> Pelo: I hope it was
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: I guess I could just write an alias, right?
<soundray> Pelo: help, I mean
<tux69> soundray: fsck ended - everything seems alright. just a non-contiguous message. what now?
<Pelo> soundray, just the fact that you paid attention to me means a lot
* Pelo hugs soundray  tenderly
<pupi120290> hello, how can i change window decoration in compiz?
<soundray> tux69: reboot and see if you've fixed it
<tux69> ok
<soundray> Pelo: old age seems to make you sentimental :)
<Pelo> soundray, you know where I'm comming from I think
<elcasey> fyrestrtr: ok, I just adjusted the properties on a panel icon. Thanks muchly! :D
<soundray> Pelo: Canada, right?
* soundray has to stop being silly.
<Pelo> soundray, not quite what I meand hold man
<Pelo> old
<soundray> Pelo: I know what you mean
* soundray hugs Pelo back
* Pelo starts weeping , the weight of the years slowly crushing him
<Kasle> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tux69> soundray: still the same fsck error when booting
<pupi120290> can anyone answer my question?
<Pelo> pupi120290, what was your question ?
<pupi120290> how to change the window-decoration when i use compiz
<Pelo> pupi120290, you'd need to ask in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> tux69: hmm
<pupi120290> ok ill ask there
<soundray> tux69: remind me what the error msg was
<Pelo> tux69, I think a non-contiguous msg means that you have some fragmentation, it should correct itself eventualy
<pmo> is there a way to upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<soundray> pmo: you have to reinstall. All the binaries are different.
<pmo> ah ok :/
<pmo> gotta wait then
<Pelo> pmo,  not realy, and we don'T recommend 64 generaly,  it has some stuff missing, drivers, flash, stuff like that
<pmo> ah ok
<pmo> thnx
<soundray> Pelo: that message was from an fsck off the live CD. The problem is fsck at boot reporting a superblock error and refusing to continue.
<tux69> soundray: ...if the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem..., then the superblock is corrupt, ... try running fsck with an alternate superblock...
<Pelo> soundray, ohhhhh, I woudln'T know about that one
<soundray> tux69: something you might try is to boot the live CD and create an empty file called "fastboot" in the root directory of the root partition. It should then skip fsck at boot, and will probably report some other error.
<tux69> ok
<tux69> soundray: i can still get to gnome if i press ctrl-d now...
<soundray> pmo: you might download the 64-bit Desktop CD and find out if it makes a difference for you. 64bits is faster only when you run numbercrunching, video encoding and similar applications.
<tim167> im trying to make a backup of home folder, but i get 'operation not permitted' when copying some files, i did sudo cp -R .... why cant i copy evrything ?
<soundray> tux69: I see... this is weird
<iblicf> anybody knows some mirror site ,,i want to download gutsy-T4 ,,but i can't download it from the official "cdimage.ubuntu.com"
<St> hello
<Pelo> iblicf,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> hello St
<Pici> iblicf: Thats because Gutsy isnt released yet. Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<tux69> soundray: it says in the error message that some kind of an emergency console is started which i could stop wit ctrl-d...
<iblicf> Pici, okay , :) sorry
<St> I can't believe how good lamp works on this old piece of crap
<Pici> iblicf: No need to apologize
<Alex> Okay, I feel like quite a newbie asking this, but.. uh.. I've inserted a new network cardinto my computer, it's listed in lspci and lshw, but it's not "up". I've had hardware *just work* for a long time, and I'm not quite sure where to start?
<soundray> tux69: yes, that's what you usually get when there is an inconsistency in the root filesystem.
<phenom> Does anyone know how to configure ubuntu to recognize cd drives? After messing with vmware, I had lost function of my main cd drive, and my dvd has now been set to primary. How can I get it back? :P
<soundray> tux69: can you run e2fsck from that emergency console?
<bulmer> Alex: System --> Adminstrations -> Networking
<Alex> bulmer: It's not listed there.
<St> phenom is it mounted
<tim167> i want to do a reinstall but keep the home folder from my old install how do i do that ? thanks
<phenom> I only see one cddrive in /dev
<bulmer> Alex: what is not listed there?
<Alex> bulmer: The additional network card.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<khamael> is it possible to save partitions in ubuntu?I accidentally formatted a partition :(
<Pelo> tim167, back it up or move it to a seperate partition,  ps you can have your /home on a seperate partiton all the time an work form that
<bulmer> Alex: did you load the driver for it?
<Alex> bulmer: No. As my original questioned stated, I'm so used to things just working, I wasn't quite sure how to start. :)
<phenom> St: how do I check? It won't "mount" anything, doesn't recognize songs even.
<bulmer> Alex: plug n play? hehehe
<Alex> It's displayed in lspci
<bulmer> Alex: which interface?
<Pelo> gotta go, later folks
<student_modnar> where else might I need to add information to blacklist ehci_hcd from startup on Fiesty?
<bulmer> Alex: rather which chips?
<Alex> bulmer: 00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet]  (rev 22)
<soundray> Alex: 'sudo modprobe tulip' and see if it's listed after that.
<student_modnar> I've added a blacklist ehci_hcd to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<eifzon> I just installed ubuntu, but I got a "failed to write to cache" error, cant apt-get install anything. please can someone help me.
<tux69> soundray: i guess. should i try what it advises - the alternate superblock stuff?
<Alex> soundray: Nada.
<bulmer> Alex: see what dmesg recorded..if failed or what
<phenom> I see two IDE devices as result from lspci
<St> alex can you see it if you do a dmesg
<casanova> aaaallllllllllooooooooooooo
<soundray> Alex: did the modprobe do anything? dmesg | tail should tell you (don't paste please)
<Alex> soundray: It's not mentioned in the dmesg, and lsmod has it as 0
<soundray> Alex: do you have a live CD? You could check if the card is recognized with that.
<eifzon> How do I resolve this error? http://pastebin.ca/656901
<tux69> soundray: or should i try the fastboot thing?
<Alex> soundray: I do, but only the Ubuntu one - I was under the impression that it used the same drivers?
<tux69> ok, i'm trying fastboot
<soundray> tux69: yes, worth a try
<soundray> Alex: it does, so if it works from the live CD, you'll know it's a software problem related to your installation. If it doesn't, it could be hardware-related and it might be worth putting it in another PCI slot.
<Alex> The hardware is fine, as I've tried them both on separate boxen today. :?
<soundray> Alex: (the last "it" refers to the Ethernet card)
<tux69> soundray: fastboot works, interesting. what does this mean?
<bulmer> Alex: that chip doesnt seem to use tulip...you may have to hunt a driver for that
<soundray> Alex: any double bookings in 'cat /proc/interrupts'?
<Alex> soundray: Nope.
<Alex> bulmer: I shall google.
<soundray> bulmer, Alex: tulip has been part of the Linux kernel for over a decade
<b4l74z4r> i have show notifications enabled in rhythmbox but i don't get any notifications on track changes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Alex> soundray: That wasn't the issue. It seems the card doesn't use the driver, rather than the driver isn't present for usage. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b godzirra!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
<bulmer> soundray: but that chip may not be using tulip
<Alex> Oh. IT's meant to use tulip, according to google?
<soundray> bulmer: that's right, although I thought it did
<eifzon> How do I resolve this error? http://pastebin.ca/656901 ?
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I've got X up and working, but now when I run beryl-manager from the command line while in a terminal in X, my entire laptop freezes.
* Alex hugs godzirra.
<Alex> Unspeakable "beryl broken" bond's forming. ;)
<bulmer> so far when I googled, decchip 21440 doesnt say anything about tulip..
<Alex> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:g0bLXfOQos4J:www.daemon-systems.org/man/tlp.4.html+DECchip+21140&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=uk <-- seems to suggest google.
<godzirra> lmao
<Alex> er, s/google/tulip/
* godzirra pats Alex.
<godzirra> I'd love my beryl if I could get it working.
<soundray> tux69: it means that your root partition looks fine to the live CD fsck, and it boots wonderfully, too... it only appears corrupted to the fsck that's run on boot.
<godzirra> It was working when I was using the vesa driver, but not since I switched to the nvidia driver.
<bulmer> Alex what i found is it uses FasterNet  driver..
<soundray> tux69: try recreating initramfs
<zarshark> whois KDan_
<tux69> soundray: what about the alternate superblock stuff? should i try to do that in the emergency console?
<KDan_> wtf
<giant> symlinking a binary into the correct rc#.d will cause it to start when the system does
<giant> right?
<soundray> tux69: no, it's obviously spurious. Your default superblock is fine.
<tux69> soundray: i guess fsck is run with other parameters on boot?
<tux69> ok
<godzirra> so anyone have any ideas about my weird freezing beryl problem?
<soundray> tux69: I don't think so.
<saint_mon> why can't i use "su" command?
<bulmer> giant is that binary executable?
<soundray> saint_mon: ubuntu is designed for sudo, not su
<faileas> saint_mon: you can, though its not recommended. sudo su
<SlimeyPe1e> saint_mon: the root account is disabled by default. If you must use it, you can do a "sudo su"
<giant> bulmer, yes, its just 'beryl-manager'
<saint_mon> sudo su? do i still need for password?
<soundray> !sudo | saint_mon
<ubotu> saint_mon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<faileas> saint_mon: only once
<bulmer> giant: give it a try and see if it works
<soundray> saint_mon: please don't use sudo su. Use sudo -i if you desperately need a root shell.
<saint_mon> what do you recommend me? im a noob here
<eifzon> can anyone help me with a error? just installed ubunt.
<soundray> saint_mon: the best thing you can do is to read the page that ubotu pointed out.
<Usrl> eifzon: probably, what is it?
<Falstius> soundray: what is the advantage of sudo -i over sudo su?
<giant> eifzon, don't as if you can ask... just ask
<eifzon> giant: i have asked 2 times, let me check again
<eifzon> How do I resolve this error? http://pastebin.ca/656901 ?
<soundray> Falstius: it sets up a sane environment, where $HOME points to /root and other nice provisions are made.
<Usrl> eifzon: what are you trying to do that causes this?
<eifzon> all that has with packages to do
<eifzon> like apt-get install
<soundray> eifzon: please pastebin the output of 'sudo ls -lR /usr/share/fonts'
<Pici> eifzon: Did you change any permissions lately?
<eifzon> Pici: no
<eifzon> Pici: just installed ubuntu again
<Usrl> eifzon: it sounds like your package system is messed up. I had a debian install once where the package system had all sorts of dependancies and crap screwed up
<Usrl> eifzon: did you check the md5 sum of the CD you burnt?
<kyncani> eifzon: third link: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fontconfig+%22failed+to+write+cache%22&btnG=Search
<eifzon> Usrl: I did order a cd
<MBR> i originally installed ubuntu. i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop and kde-core install. that went fine. now i want to remove the ubuntu/gnome DE. whats the package name?
<giant> unless you were running something as a non sudo user and that is why you are having permissions issues
<St> has anyone had problems installing apache2.2 and php5 on 7.04 ?
<saint_mon> why can't i see the nicks mo the chatters here? except if they are talking on the main channel
<eifzon> thx kyncani i fixd it
<faileas> erm
<Usrl> MBR: ubuntu-desktop should work, just a warning though, I've had horrible luck removing it
<faileas> cause this isn't the main channel
<eifzon> find /usr/share/fonts /usr/local/share/fonts /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d -type d -print0 | xargs --null touch
<faileas> this is a channel and you see people on it ;)
<giant> saint_mon, your using Xchat and the window is too small on the right hand side, just open it up
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> i misunderstood lo
<faileas> ;p
<soundray> MBR: why do you want to remove it? Just leave them in place, no need to provoke problems.
<giant> saint_mon, if you look closely, you'll see its a 3 part window, not 2
<phenom> Ok, how can i tell if a cd drive is properly mounted? lspci shows 2 IDE devices, but my old primary cd drive is still not detected?
<MBR> well i want to free myself some diskspace. and i have no use for it
<saint_mon> i can only see the servers on the leftmost side no nicks on the rightmost side
<giant> open up the pannel on the right hand side
<MBR> i also installed xfce and i really like that over kde/gnome
<soundray> MBR: do an 'apt-get autoclean' to recover some diskspace.
<MBR> but for now i'm going to tinker with kde
<ewook> sudo apt-get autoclean
<berent> how do i login to windows from ubuntu
<incorrect> i want to bandwidth measure my ftp server, i had found ncftpput to transfer the files, but i can't capture the transfer info
<soundray> MBR: then do a 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives ; ls -srS | tail -n 20'. This will show you the 20 largest packages. 'sudo apt-get --purge remove' those packages that you know you don't need.
<tux69> soundray: i tried google, but... could you give me a link on how to recreate initramfs?
<St> has anyone had problems installing apache2.2 and php5 on 7.04 ?
<soundray> tux69: sorry, I should have said
<berent> how do i login to windows from ubuntu
<soundray> tux69: sudo update-initramfs -u
<soundray> !elaborate | berent
<ubotu> berent: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mayorbuttes> berent: er, wat?
<MBR> heh thats funny. the 20 largest packages are almost all kde related
<tux69> ok
<MBR> is that irony?
<mayorbuttes> MBR: No, just obvious ;)
<Pici> MBR: no, thats not irony.
<berent> i mean i want to login to windows xp from ubuntu feisty
<Ramy> how i can recover the Ubuntu to previous settings ?
<berent> mayorbuttes soundray i mean i want to login to windows xp from ubuntu feisty
<djennewe> berent, remote desktop connection?
<soundray> MBR: you want to keep those for now, so do 'ls -srS | grep -v ^k'
<mayorbuttes> berent: That doesn't make any sense.
<berent> djennewe: have both on same hard disk
<mayorbuttes> berent: What exactly are you trying to accomplish
<mayorbuttes> berent: Do you just want to access your drives?
* djennewe is confused
<eracc_> berent, you want to run a virtual machine then?
<berent> eracc_ exactly
<giant> best thing to do is setup your windows into a vmware image and boot it with player/server
<MBR> berent, do you want to login as in remote desktop or just acces your drives over the network?
<giant> otherwise.. you can't realy do it from Ubuntu
<berent> MBR: not just access but boot into it
<mayorbuttes> berent: Ah, virtual machines
<berent> ya
<MBR> reboot the system and select winxp over linux
<eracc_> berent, that is really beyond the scope of this channel. You might ask in ##bochs. But, the guys that know stuff in there take a long time to reply.
<mayorbuttes> !virtualmachine | berent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Is it possible to to xfce4 together with Beryl, and if how to install right I tried but installation of new xfce4.4.1 I get errors
<MBR> that's about it unless you install vmware and install xp
<giant> berent, try #vmware and see if they can help
<berent> can i install vmware on ubuntu?
<soundray> berent: yes
<MBR> yeah
<giant> yes
<Falstius> soundray: sudo -i is identical to sudo su - except that sudo -i sets SUDO_USER SUDO_UID, SUDO_GID and SUDO_COMMAND.  It also clears stuff like DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY.  They both chdir to /root where as sudo su leaves you in the current directory.  All set $home to /root and read roots .bashrc.  sudo su also doesn't mess with all your other environment variables (which is good or bad depending on what you're doing).
<eracc_> berent, you can install it on Linux, so yes. :)
* giant has server installed and it works great
<berent> eracc_ : does it require a specific hardware?
<MBR> k later guys. thanks for the help
<giant> berent, no
<eracc_> berent, Nope.
<berent> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tux69> soundray: recreating initramfs didn't help :(
<berent> eracc_ : what exactly it does . give me a button to click to boot into any os whenever i want to
<erUSUL> tim167: sorry i was away 'sudo rmmod nvidia' (you have to stop X before to do that) 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' after doing this just 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<Arafangion> Found an interesting bug with Gnome :)
<Arafangion> (Might already be there).
<eracc_> berent, I have never used VMware. I know it exists is all..
<Sivik> is there a way to display remotely in a browser multiple websites from a server using hte ip address
<Arafangion> If you're using ATI drivers, and have setup your desktops in bigdesktop mode using aticonfig --dtop=vertical (Specifically vertial), and make the bottom panel "auto-hide", it covers over the title bar of any maximized window in the lower desktop.
<fogosa-anal> hi all!
<bjwebb> hi
<soundray> Falstius: thanks for that elaboration. My conclusion is that it's not worth bothering with sudo su, sudo su -, sudo bash etc., because sudo -i does the *sane* thingk
<soundray> *thing
<palintheus> tux69: what issue are you having?
<Arafangion> soundray: No it doesn't.
<Falstius> soundray: my conclusion is that it isn't worthwhile telling people to use one over the other and sudo su is the best for most things :)
<Arafangion> soundray: sudo su - emulates a *login* session as root, effectively.
<bjwebb> how can i allow something to listen on a port?
<andre_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arafangion> soundray: So you have the correct environment setup for root, helping you to not clober your user application settings with the wrong permissions.
<soundray> Arafangion, Falstius: guys, stop teaching me, please. I'm not making a mistake by recommending sudo -i over the alternatives.
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Can someone help me pls
<tux69> palintheus: on boot fsck is complaining about bad superblock, when run from a live cd, it doesn't report any error.
<Pici> !effects | Jza|[Ubuntu] 
<ubotu> Jza|[Ubuntu] : For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<bjwebb> Jza|[Ubuntu] : with what?
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > Is it possible to to xfce4 together with Beryl, and if how to install right I tried but installation of new xfce4.4.1 I get errors
<Arafangion> soundray: The point was that it does quite a different thing, and it's something that we've had to fix quite often with other people.
<ConstyXIV> can you burn cd images by 'cat ~/foobar.iso > /dev/cdrom'?
<soundray> Arafangion: I said *sane*, not same
<Jza|[Ubuntu] > thnx Pici
<Arafangion> soundray: I prefer not using such thigns at all, and doing sudo <command>, every time, as you shouldn't need sudo all that much.
<gordonjcp> ConstyXIV: no
<Arafangion> soundray: I assumed that were a typo, because "sane" doesn't make sense, gramatically speaking :)
<ConstyXIV> tux69: sounds like a corrupt HD
<bjwebb> hi, how do i open ports?
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: depends what you're doing
<soundray> Arafangion: I completely agree with you. I guess you didn't follow the conversation from the beginning.
<Terrasque> Arafangion: sudo man page : "-i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as."
<atrocity> anybody know how to empy the trash as root?
<soundray> Arafangion: it does, if you consider the jargon use of sane.
<atrocity> i have items in it i can't delete as a normal user
<palintheus> tux69: ah, you mentioned initramfs and I assumed it was a different issue.
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: furthermore some things don't really work at all with "sudo <command>" but need to be run from a root shell
<ConstyXIV> odd, you can do that in reverse ('cat /dev/cdrom > ~/foobar.iso')
<Quvx> hey guys, this guy named quux keeps posting really threatening messages to me and my family... what should i do?
<moyer> is there a way to see a status of nmap while its running in command line ?
<Quvx> hey guys, this guy named quux keeps posting really threatening messages to me and my family... what should i do?
<soundray> Arafangion: by the way, I never make typhos.
<soundray> :)
<gordonjcp> !repeat ! Quvx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat ! quvx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quvx> hey guys, this guy named quux keeps posting really threatening messages to me and my family... what should i do?
<tux69> ConstyXIV: why should it be corrupt when fsck says everything is ok?
<eracc> Quvx, move?
<gordonjcp> Quvx: stop repeating yourself or we'll kill you
<moyer> Quvx :call the cops?
<ConstyXIV> think weve got a bot
<moyer> gordonjcp
<Falstius> Arafangion: sudo -i and sudo su - do very similar things.  I couldn't find a siginificant difference except that -i leaves the sudo env variables set (which is a completely useless security feature in most ways)
<moyer> lol
<bjwebb> can someone help me with ports?
<gordonjcp> !ask | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* atrocity conjures port to Shattrath.
<petr4> hello. Can you recommend software for vector drawing capable exporting to *.EPS? Should be useable.
<Arafangion> gordonjcp: Most of those programs don't need to be run as root, and if you need the correct environment, then you need to make an actual root 'login' session, anyway.
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: exactly
<bjwebb> gordonjcp: ive already asked though and not had reply
<erUSUL> petr4: xfig (ancient) inkscape, OO.org Draw ??
<tux69> soundray: recreating initramfs didn't help. any other idea?
<Intsarts> I have problems with Marvell Yukon 88E8056 on Gigabyte 965P-S3 (rev 3.3) motherboard, it stays a little time on internet then the connection stalls/freezes/dies
<eracc> bjwebb, you want to know how to open ports, correct?
<bjwebb> i want to know how to open port 6667, or if it should open automagically
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: however there are subtle differences between "sudo -i", "sudo [ba|k|c] sh" and "sudo su"
<soundray> tux69: sorry, I've run out
<genii> tux69: When fsck complains of bad superblock but the drive data still is fine it means the part of drive with housekeeping info on it is corrupt but not neccesarily the actual info on the hd. There are backups of the housekeeping info (superblocks) which you can specify to use
<bjwebb> eracc: yup
<VincentMX> hi
<petr4> erUSUL thanks for a hint, I'll try
<gordonjcp> bjwebb: are you running an IRC server?
<Arafangion> gordonjcp: Man, I'm picking arguments over insignificant things, when teh guy was talking about something totelly different. I should get to bed :)
<eracc> bjwebb, you are running your own IRC server?
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: heh
<bjwebb> eracc: i want to
<soundray> genii: the thing is, the superblocks are fine, too (tux69)
<Arafangion> gordonjcp: And I was advocating "sudo su -", not "sudo su".
<bjwebb> InspIRCd
<gordonjcp> Arafangion: that's different again
<MasterShrek> bjwebb, are you behind a router?
<Arafangion> gordonjcp: Quite :)
<gordonjcp> bjwebb: you'd need to consult the docs for your router
<bjwebb> thing is i can't even get to it on 127.0.0.1
<bjwebb> no router
<eracc> bjwebb, then you need to poke a hole in your firewall (admin stuff) and/or forward ports from your router (beyond the scope of #ubuntu).
<erUSUL> petr4: no problem... also for diagrams (ala visio) you have Dia in gnome (i'm sure kde has it's own couple of apps for drawing)
<Mr-Snick> DSL Connection? BJwebb?
<bjwebb> Mr-Snick: yes
<VincentMX> i wanted to try ubuntu (gnome), so i installed ubuntu-desktop, but now i dont have any battery-icon-thingy in the gnome panel
<soundray> genii: verified by running fsck from a live CD environment.
<atrocity> nm, i got it, just did sudo bash
<bjwebb> but i can't get it on localhost either
<Mr-Snick> bjwebb: then ask your ISP if you are behind a NAT
<Arafangion> eracc: He could also just crack his own firewall ;)
<Mr-Snick> some DSL connections cant host certain things
<VincentMX> oh nm
<MasterShrek> VincentMX, right click and clikc "Add to panel"
<Intsarts> I have problems with Marvell Yukon 88E8056 on Gigabyte 965P-S3 (rev 3.3) motherboard, it stays a little time on internet then the connection stalls/freezes/dies
<Arafangion> eracc: Outside the scope of this /network/, though ;)
<genii> soundray: Can also be then fsck needs to be run in single user mode
<bjwebb> Mr-Snick: shouldn't i still have it on localhost?
<VincentMX> MasterShrek, why isnt this in ubuntu by default?
<petr4> erUSUL: i tried Dia, but i find it too clumsy, at least for UML diagrams
<eracc> bjwebb, if you can't get to it from your localhost then you need to see if it is running first.
<ConstyXIV> VincentMX: are you plugged in right now?
<VincentMX> yes
<Mr-Snick> Yes you shud bjwebb... just make sure ya have everything configured right in the server
<ConstyXIV> VincentMX: unplug it
<Arafangion> petr4: There are no good opensource uml diagramming tools, unfortunately :(
<evri2> which package have the asoundlib.h guys?
<Mr-Snick> unfortanitly i'll brb
<genii> soundray: Sometimes also mis-set internal clock always means it will run fsck because it will try to look at fs clean or no before ntp runs etc
<MasterShrek> VincentMX, it was on the panel by default for me
<bjwebb> eracc: its running
<evri2> nvm
<Falstius> bjwebb: try nmap localhost
<soundray> genii: I don't think so. tux69 was able to do a full e2fsck from the live CD environment.
<giant> anyone know a good program for doing floor plans?
<VincentMX> ConstyXIV, ah yes it works
<VincentMX> thats a nice idea
<bjwebb> eracc: so its proably a problem with the prog?
<Arafangion> petr4: The best are ArgoUML, Dia, and inkscape (Which is not a uml tool, but instead is a vector drawing program), me, I don't need a professional tool, so I just use dot (ie, graphviz)
<Intsarts> :( i hate this channel
<benkong2> anyone have bcm43xx driver working on an HP dv2415 laptop?
<eracc> bjwebb, does 'netstat -l' show anything listening on 6667?
<soundray> genii: okay, we'll check the clock setting.
<Pici> evri2: libasound2-dev.  You can search on packages.ubuntu.com next time :)
<VincentMX> Intsarts, why?
<MasterShrek> Intsarts, why?
<petr4> Arafangion: Really? I explored the tools 2 years ago and I hoped it improved the improved
<MasterShrek> =P
<soundray> tux69: can you enter the BIOS setup and check if the system clock is set correctly?
<Intsarts> now you notice
<Intsarts> i wrote my problem twice here
<tux69> soundray: ok, i'll check
<ConstyXIV> VincentMX: it's set up by default to not show the icon if you're plugged in and fully charged.  you can change that though
<giant> I'm trying to build a house, and I'm looking for a good blueprint/floor plan building program
<Arafangion> petr4: Opensource hackers don't need such things, they're perfectly happy with things such as pen and paper, and a scanner, or just dot, or even Dia.
<bjwebb> unles ipp is 6667, no
<SlimeyPe1e> !attitude | Intsarts
<ubotu> Intsarts: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<petr4> Arafangion, dot is not viasual, so it does not qualify for me
<Ramy> i my windows on Metacity make no response especially System monitor and Rhythm box and Nautilus, do u have any idea how i can recover that or return to default settings for  Metacity and Gnome ?
<VincentMX> Intsarts, maybe nobody knows the solution
<VincentMX> whats your question, Intsarts ?
<MasterShrek> Intsarts, did you search the forums?
<Arafangion> petr4: Ahh, but I can script it, which is why I use it :)
<soundray> tux69: I hope you can fix it. I'm logging off now.
<eracc> bjwebb, netstat -l --numeric-ports
<Intsarts> i searched but answers came odd
<Arafangion> petr4: Personally, for the type you're probably doing, I'd use a pencil ;)  Artistically, I'd probably consider inkscape ;(
<Intsarts> I have problems with Marvell Yukon 88E8056 on Gigabyte 965P-S3 (rev 3.3) motherboard, it stays a little time on internet then the connection stalls/freezes/dies
<nojoints> How do I install the original gtk packages?
<linuxmonster> hello
<tux69> soundray: thanks for the help so far, i appreciate it!
<Arafangion> petr4: But the best in your mind is probably ArgoUML.
<bjwebb> eracc: nothing listening
<Arafangion> petr4: Though, it requires Java.
<petr4> Arafangion because nobody forces them to document their code. most time when I think of contrubuting to some project I am stopped by not being able to orinet in the code
<eracc> bjwebb, then you probably need to edit the config file for your IRC server.
<bjwebb> eracc: yup
<VincentMX> Intsarts, checked your router?
<bjwebb> well thanks for the help
<bjwebb> bye
<Phenom> Ok people, this drive is killing me, just fiddled with vmware, and now ubuntu doesnt recognize my cdr. lspci shows 2 IDE devices but /dev shows one cdrom/scd0. Any ideas on how to reinstall/fix the cdr issue?
<Intsarts> VincentMX, what do you mean under checking?
<VincentMX> Intsarts, does it work properly?
<Arafangion> petr4: UML diagrams != code documentation.
<MasterShrek> Phenom, do you have a /dev/hdc?
<missingxtension> can someone help me, i ran a ln -s gmake /usr/bin/make and make cant be found now
<Arafangion> petr4: UML diagrams are a *design and planning* tool.
<linuxmonster> i recently installed ubuntu on a usb external drive and gnome won't let me boot the computer with out the drive connected. can i change this
<palintheus> missingxtension: have you installed build-essentials?
<eracc> For anyone following the bjwebb conversation, 'ipp' is Internet Printing Protocol on port 631 (CUPS).
<demonspork> How do I restart the sound server In feisty?
<VincentMX> or is it your ISP (the company who gives you access to the internet)?
<Phenom> MasterShrek: no.
<missingxtension> yes i have
<Intsarts> VincentMX, it works so much properly that i can watch the TV stream what comes trough it and use USB connection what is on the other computer
<petr4> Arafangion: design and plan is also a documentation
<VincentMX> ok
<[_Ulver_] > hi all! May you help me advicing some kind of offline dictionary (like Babylon from Windows) and a good IRC client (btw I'm using X-chat Gnome and I still not friendly with it) ;/] 
<petr4> Arafangion: sure it is most useful for desing and planning
<Pingviller> what's the best ftp-server for feisty?
<missingxtension> i cretaed a bad symlink but i cant find the config file to delete the link
<VincentMX> Intsarts, checked your cable is in properly?
<Arafangion> petr4: You're after ArgoUML.  I always do the code, then produce diagrams from that to please the lecturer, but different minds think differently.
<petr4> Arafangion but when code is writen and newcomer needs to find things, he can look to design documents
<Intsarts> VincentMX, yes, cable works, i tried 4-5 cables and they worked all great
<VincentMX> and if its wifi, then is somebody jamming your signal? (i do that a lot on neighbours i dont like)
<Falstius> missingxtension: in the command line, rm -i /path/to/linkname
<Arafangion> petr4: I never had trouble jumping into the code and exploring.  If the directories are arranged logiaclly and there are some design documents, it's quite decent.
<missingxtension> palintheous: in reallity im building postgresql 8.2 but i cant find make
<Arafangion> petr4: If every bit of code is just dumped into a single directory, though, I have trouble.
<Intsarts> VincentMX, i have wifi turned off
<VincentMX> ok
<petr4> Arafangion: basicly if the diagrams are in sync with code it does not matter if they were at the start. it is documatntation
<Arafangion> petr4: The diagrams are never in sync with het code.
<Arafangion> petr4: It's a fact of life.
<giant> missingxtension, you can't find it as you don't have it installed?
<Arafangion> petr4: (Unless you use EXPENSIVE "round trip engineering")
<eracc> [_Ulver_] , I use dict from the command line. But there are front ends for it both in Gnome and KDE.
<Arafangion> petr4: Such as the likes of IBM's Rational Rose.
<giant> missingxtension, try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<darklightingx> hello
<ghosTM55> hi there!
<missingxtension> giant: its there in usr/bin but i made a bad symlink
<giant> I think that has make in it
<Arafangion> petr4: Though, I think ArgoUML can do that from the code, but only for Java.  It doesn't do round-trip for other languages.
* deniszet cine stie un client bun de irc pt linux ? 
<[_Ulver_] > eracc: may you give some example?
<giant> missingxtension, delete your bad sim link
<darklightingx> 
<ghosTM55> 
<virtuelv> anyone know how to edit the "Places" menu?
<petr4> Arafangion: it is enough if there is a will or at least apreciation to update the docs
<darklightingx> 
<virtuelv> after upgrading, I have "Desktop", "Documents" twice
<darklightingx> UTF8
<missingxtension> i dont know where it is and i dont wanna delete make
<MasterShrek> virtuelv, its in the menu editor
<ghosTM55> 
<Arafangion> petr4: I disagree, each too his own.
<petr4> Arafangion: ArgoUML  - yes i think jav a only
<darklightingx> 
<missingxtension> the config file te the simlinx
<ghosTM55> o
<VincentMX> Intsarts, does just internet (www.exaple.org) not work, or also other things? such as gnutella (?), bittorrent (?), irc(6667), ftp(21)
<virtuelv> MasterShrek: it isn't
<Arafangion> petr4: Actually it does other languages as well, including C++ and Python.
<Arafangion> petr4: (Well, it definetly does C++, I think it does Python...)
<ghosTM55> IRC
<eracc> [_Ulver_] , you have to install the dict client, some of the dictionaries and the dictd server. I do not know which packages those are as I am not on Ununtu at the moment.
<darklightingx> 
<faileas> !englush darklightingx ghosTM55
<giant> sorry missingxtension  you lost me
<X-Hacker> yo
<Arafangion> petr4: There's even commercial plugins now.
<faileas> !english darklightingx ghosTM55
<darklightingx> 
<ghosTM55> well well , ok
<virtuelv> MasterShrek: only the applications and system menu is there
<eracc> *Ubuntu
<Intsarts> VincentMX, the whole connection
<ghosTM55> use english dark
<petr4> Arafangion: well I can not find anything without decent cros indexer (at least like doxygen)
<darklightingx> 
<VincentMX> Intsarts, System>Management>Network
<giant> he might not speak english
<[_Ulver_] > eracc: do you know any OCR dictionare initiative like Babylon from windows to linux?
<Arafangion> petr4: I just find it far more logical to arrange code in neat, preferably small, modules.
<faileas> darklightingx: english please?
<Intsarts> VincentMX, what on there?
<petr4> Arafangion: right
<X-Hacker> private
<Arafangion> petr4: One module to a directory. :)
<[_Ulver_] > I would like to support really
<Phenom> MasterShrek: any ideas?
<ghosTM55> ah ha ,dark , english pls
<darklightingx> faileas, 
<eracc> [_Ulver_] , nope. I told you what I do know about. :)
<faileas> giant: well, there's language channels, and ghosTM55 was talking to darklightingx
<ghosTM55> ..........
<Arafangion> petr4: Yeah, doxygen is a documentation tool :)
<VincentMX> select wired connection & click properties
<ghosTM55> he said he is poor at english , forgive him
<neverblue> morning
<petr4> Arafangion: right, but it is often not the case. and even if it is, it is not enough
<ghosTM55> morning? it's midnight here^_^
<VincentMX> no w8
<MasterShrek> sorry no Phenom
<faileas> ghosTM55: i'm getting a bunch of boxes on my screen, might i suggest moving to a language approptiate channel? ;)
<Intsarts> VincentMX, i have to go to ubuntu then
<Arafangion> petr4: If you have jabber, I'd love your contact details, (msn? Yahoo?), but I must get to bed now. :(  It's 00:41
<Phenom> Thanks
<ghosTM55> haha
<jonah> soundray, no it's not a music player, just a freecom usb hard drive
<MattJ> Arafangion: :O
<eracc> faileas, you should use unicode. :)
<VincentMX> have to go to ubuntu?
<[_Ulver_] > eracc: ok, thanks a lot. I'll try it. Btw, sorry by my ridiculous english domain :P
<VincentMX> its like you habe only one pc
<VincentMX> have
<faileas> eracc: maybe but hardly anyone IRCs in tamil ;)
<ghosTM55> don't you use utf-8?
<eracc> faileas, heh. :)
<Arafangion> petr4: I'm a uni student, very much of a "hacker", not a "project manager" mindset, really, but I am doing engineering and will be managing projects, so would appreciate discussion :)
<Intsarts> VincentMX, on my room yes, but on other room there is an older computer too, but i dont have permission to use that.
<faileas> ghosTM55: x-chat2 for windows dosen't have a build with unicode, and thats what i use
<VincentMX> Intsarts, ok
<ghosTM55> ah ! i see
<ghosTM55> i don't use Windows :-)
<eracc> faileas, I'm gagging here. :p
<faileas>  blah
<faileas> i dual boot
<ghosTM55> faileas where do you come from?
<Intsarts> VincentMX, what should i do now?
<faileas> ghosTM55: singapore
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, neither do i
<eracc> .sg == Singapore
<ghosTM55> singapore , do you speak chinese?
<faileas> no
<faileas> i speak tamil ;)
<eracc> You mean tamil and english. ;)
<ghosTM55> ah , i think most of singaporer can speak chinese
<petr4> Arafangion: I am leaving school. I do  comercial project, but not managing almost anything
<Vino|> ghosTM55, chinese don't speak chinese, they speak mandarin or cantonese
<ghosTM55> I come from Shanghai ,China
<faileas> ;)
<faileas> generally chinese= mandrin
<ghosTM55> haha , you do know about us
<Vino|> oh, then I guess you would know so nm
<VincentMX> im from the netherlands, most people speak turkish here :P
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i thought you speak neitherlandian?
<Toma-> Anyone tried compiling mplayer using build-dep? im getting some dependency issues. weird.
<ghosTM55> netherlands is nice
<godzirra> Sigh.  My laptop is back to booting to a blank screen.  Ubuntu's rapidly becoming more trouble than its worth. :/
<demonspork> How do I restart ALSA?
<faileas> i live in UK most of the time ;p
<VincentMX> faileas, dutch, but a lot of turks live here
* eracc is from the USA where most people speak very poor English :D
<Vino|> VincentMX, I thought they speak danish in the netherlands
<godzirra> All I did was install new alsa drivers, and now my laptop boots to a blank screen.  Is there a way to get it to boot in text mode so I can see whqats going on?
<faileas> eracc: you speak american ;)
<ghosTM55> wow , that's cool faileas
<eracc> Yep ;)
* Terrasque is from middle earth.
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: When yo boot up, chose revocery console
<mayorbuttes> recovery, too
<Terrasque> you know, orcs and elves and such things. and rings
<VincentMX> ???
<alesan> hi
<ghosTM55> so , which distribution do you use?
<ghosTM55> hi alesan
<faileas> Terrasque: don't forget oliphants ;)
<alesan> is it possible for GDM to reread the config file without restart?
<Terrasque> ye true
<Dr_Willis> Neekerbreekers! :)
<VincentMX> why does my modem not work in kde, but it does in gnome?
<alesan> and loose the current session?
<tux69> genii: the clock was set to utc. (the fsck prob)
<godzirra> mayorbuttes: I didnt even know there's a recovery console from grub.
<godzirra> trying that now.
<VincentMX> i thought drivers were a kernel thing?
<VincentMX> xept video
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: There should be.. hm. Try just when it boots the the blank screen hitting ctrl+alt+1
<godzirra> There is
<gesker> anyone having trouble installing mount 2.13 on gutsy
<godzirra> I just don't pay much attention apparently.
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: Hehehe
<KurtKraut> gesker, try asking on #ubuntu+1
<genii> tux69: Good, working now?
<VincentMX> is there any way i can use my modem to make phonecalls?
<hvoironnais> s
<carlo> Is there a way to stop system messages appearing in terminals? maybe redirect the output to a file or to /dev/null?
<gesker> Will do, thanks
<godzirra> ok, it booted up fine, showing an errror in my modprobe.d/alsa-base file.
<ghosTM55> how do you think of ubuntu and fedora?
<godzirra> which I dont trhink should keep my system from starting up.  rebooting now to  try it again after fixing it.
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: Did you happen to remove your old version of alsa first?
<Vino|> carlo, you mean using the > ?
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, go for ubuntu, fedora uses rpm
<godzirra> No, it didnt tell me to in the instructions I was reading for getting my laptop sound workking...
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: I see. Well sometimes, you get conflicts with stuff being installed twice.
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, rpm is known for dependency hells
<ghosTM55> i prefer fedora
<univremonster> is anyone here who has successfully installed VMware on Fiesty?
<tux69> genii: no (thought this would be obvious)
<ghosTM55> why? yum is fine
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: Your problem is new to me, so it's only a guess
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: But try modprobbing alsa
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: and see if multiple instances come up
<helpme> hello
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, try installing a deb package from the internet in ubuntu
<godzirra> ij,
<demonspork> How do I restart ALSA?
<ghosTM55> ubuntu do have a lot of money ! i received the cds from ubuntu recently
<VincentMX> or an rpm from the internet in fedora
<godzirra> Ok, it booted up to the blank screen again.
<helpme> i mounted a 2nd harddrive using diskmounter, it has mounted successfully, however only Root can change the read/write accessibility in Permissions. How do i fix this?
<ghosTM55> ah , i know about deb
<godzirra> And ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't change it.
<faileas> ghosTM55: yeah, the CD service is awesome :)
<ghosTM55> haha
<Arafangion> petr4: Doesn't matter :)
<PrMoriarty> hello do you know a good/the best/the more known soft for burn an iso?
<derenrich> Anyone know how hard it is to get ubuntu onto a tablet? I've heard bad things...
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: hm. boot to the recovery console again
<PrMoriarty> i want to use my cd writter
<godzirra> mayorbuttes: the system seems to work fine.  When I hit the powert button once, it shuts the system down correctly.
<genii> tux69: I am not watching scroll in here much :) Only resonding atm to directed msgs
<univremonster> PrMoriarty:  I use K3B
<godzirra> Just no video.
<Alloos1> Quick question, I have a home network, use samba, I can see my ubuntu machine in the xp, and can reach the shared folders, but cant see the xp machine in the ubuntu, any idea?
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: odd.
<VincentMX> i thought i had an idea, but its probably stupid
<PrMoriarty> univremonster: himm i heard it s a very big install lol but i will try
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: I would say first, though to modprob alsa
<godzirra> Booting into recovery again.
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: and see what you geett
<VincentMX> and it would make ubuntu too much like fedora
<univremonster> PrMoriarty: are you burning data or ISOs and music and such
<dvlsleep> how can i mount a partition of ubuntu on macosx?
<ghosTM55> ubuntu is different from fedora a lot
<tanath> every time i drag something in firefox, even accidentally, X crashes. wtf?
<dvlsleep> any1 can help me please?
<PrMoriarty> it s for ISO particulary
<PrMoriarty> univremonster: it s for ISO of OS particylary
<helpme> i mounted a 2nd harddrive using diskmounter, it has mounted successfully, however only Root can change the read/write accessibility in Permissions. How do i fix this?
<thirst> what is the best way to add my ubuntu-dvd-iso to my apt-sources ?
<univremonster> PrMoriarty:  then yes, you probably want K3b.  I have heard that it's possible to run Nero in Linux as well if you're used to the windows environment, but I haven't done it myself
<ghosTM55> faileas & VincentMX do you have MSN?
<mayorbuttes> helpme: That's in place for a reason. just do 'sudo' before your commands
<godzirra> mayorbuttes: FATAL: Module alsa not found.
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, yes
<dvlsleep> how can i mount a partition of ubuntu on macosx via firewire? any1 can help me :~
<faileas> ghosTM55: i do, but i only give it to people i know ;)
<ghosTM55> ok , tell me , i'm online
<helpme> mayorbuttes, : i tried that but it still wont work
<mayorbuttes> godzirra: Hm. well you obviously didn't do something right :P
<helpme> i tried sudo su
<ghosTM55> that's ok faileas
<carlo> Vino|, no, I just dont want system messages like hardware errors to show on terminals. is there any way to do it?
<Arafangion> Well, I'm off to bed.
<godzirra> Obviously, but that shouldnt stop my X from working I wouldnt think.
<Vino|> oh.
* Vino| shrugs
<godzirra> crap.. meeting.
<godzirra> be back shortly.
<carlo> :(
<Alloos1> another question: my xp machine is connected to the net using the ubuntu machine, internal DNS and using guidedog, the xp keep losing connection to the net, any one ?
<univremonster> can anyone help me to get VMware running on Fiesty?
<Vino|> i've always wondered that myself
<ghosTM55> i just wanna be your friend ,talk about the linux
<mayorbuttes> helpme: Well, what does it say when you try to do "sudo" before your permisison changes
<univremonster> actually, scratch that.  Can anyone help me get Autocad running on Fiesty so I don't have to dualboot?
<abasinisvacant> question:   how do i get rid of pop ups on internet explorer?   reinstall?
<tidus> univremonster: wine maybe?
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, read my pm
<tanath> abasinisvacant, use firefox :P
<tidus> univremonster: that's how i play WoW... wine on linux
<Alloos1> another problem,my dvd drive realise some dvds and does not realize others, the problem is n ot playing them the problem is seeing the content
<Arafangion> univremonster: Maybe wine, or vmware.  Quite possibly even get a new machine to run it on.
<ghosTM55> pm?
<abasinisvacant> tanath,  yes i do use firefox,  but sometimes i need to use explorer for java problems
<demonspork> can someone give me the command to restart ALSA
<ghosTM55> i didn't receive it
<qos> hey guys. does somebody know how to get the WINDOW-id of a process via bash?
<helpme> mayorbuttes, : im asked for my password and log-in as root, however the Permission menu is still inaccessible
<Arafangion> univremonster: Over here, autocad is so expensive you might as well get another machine to run it. :(
<tanath> abasinisvacant, try opera then
<univremonster> arafangion:  I have been trying to get VMware going, as per a forum post, but it seems like it's not supported in Fiesty
<Alloos1> I know that no one will answer, but I thought i I would give it a shot.
<helpme> mayorbuttes, : regardless whether im a normal user or root
<VincentMX> idea: rename all kubuntu xubutu edubuntu and stuff to Ubuntu KDE Edition, XFCE Edition, Educational edition and such, and make one (netinstall or dvd) cd, wich can install them all
<Grandpappi> i could use some help with the madwifi-ng drivers.  i've uninstalled the restricted package with the older driver, downloaded and patched with the new, but i still can't get in monitor mode.  how can i tell if the patch as successful?
<univremonster> arafangion; this is what Nicotine is good for.....
<abasinisvacant> tanath, i need explorer to use different langu;age font type
<Arafangion> univremonster: I've heard of $8000, but you can get a new machine for $1500.
<MasterShrek> qos, /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Arafangion> univremonster: Yeah, wasting money AND health ;)
<MasterShrek> qos, or /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tanath> every time i drag something in firefox, even accidentally, X crashes. wtf?
<univremonster> arafangion; no, no, not the drug, the program
<qos> MasterShrek, alsa? sure that u mean me?
<DrHalan> hey with wine i get something lke fixme:advapi:GetFileSecurityW (L"C:\\windows\\temp\\GLFf08.tmp") : returns fake SECURITY_DESCRIPTOR
<Tidus> Arafangion: i have a quite fast new machine ready to build for US$1350
<ghosTM55> VincentMX, ghostm55@hotmail.com , this is mine
<Arafangion> univremonster: Who the heck names a program after a major addictive drug?
<neverblue> tanath, check the logs?
<univremonster> Arafangion; it's a p2p program... I guess it's supposed to be addictive
<Arafangion> Tidus: Everything's cheaper in the US. This is AUD.
<univremonster> tidus; the new Autocad (2008 ed.) is $4k
<Arafangion> univremonster: I see.  We don't support illegal downloads.
<Radish> hey im installing ubuntu on my father's computer and im a bit scared
<Radish> I went through the installation wizard, it was going fine...
<Tidus> univremonster: it's US$3999 here...
<rebel4lyfe> but....
<Radish> and then after it finished, it went back to the partitioning thing
<univremonster> arafangion; I know.  I would feel guilty about it but I Just want to learn how to use it, I'm not doing anything
<Radish> so I clicked cancel because id already done it
<Radish> and then restarted
<neverblue> Radish, can you keep it to a line?
<Radish> and now it says "Missing operating system"
<neverblue> rather than many...
<Radish> sorry im just a bit scared ive lost all his files...
<tanath> neverblue, there's this in .xsession-errors... dunno if it's relevant: (gnome-panel:7103): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<mayorbuttes> crashed.
<univremonster> arafangion; for my personal education, not for profit or any other use
<MasterShrek> sorry qos not 4 u =P
<Arafangion> univremonster: Irrelevant.  If the terms are too restrictive for you to learn it, then so be it, they've lost a customer.
<neverblue> tanath, try removing firefox, then reinstalling?
<VincentMX> ghosTM55, btw, dont EVER do that
<Arafangion> univremonster: Then again, your country might allow that - in Australia, we have NO "fair use" clauses. :(
<ghosTM55> yeah , i now
<ghosTM55> see
<Radish> I went through installing ubuntu, then after it was done it went back to the partitioner.. I pressed cancel because id already done it, and then restarted, and now it says "Missing operating system", im trying to dual boot with windows
<VincentMX> sending your personal email on a public channel
<qos> MasterShrek, np ;)
<univremonster> arafangion; somehow I doubt it.  I'm in the US.
<neverblue> Radish, is this on a seperate machine, or the one your currently using?
<Tidus> Radish: theres no boot loader installed
<Tidus> Radish: thats why its doing that
<tanath> neverblue, could it be that i'm using the official firefox?
<Radish> oh god so I haven't lost his files? *actually shaking*
<neverblue> tanath, could you answer my question?
<Radish> im going to boot back into ubuntu with the CD, then im going to back up stuff, then should I just do the install again?
<jrib> univremonster: vmware, virtualbox, qemu all work on feisty
<Tidus> Radish: i would try that
<derenrich> isn't gutsy supposed to come out this month?
<Radish> okay thanks
<tanath> neverblue, lol, not in recent memory. i've had this prob a while
<Arafangion> univremonster: They have a relatively cheap lite or educational version you could buy.
<Tidus> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<univremonster> jrib; VMWare's site says it's only supported through 6.10, and i get errors on install
<neverblue> tanath, there ya go, get her done
<tanath> neverblue, but would i reinstall the official one, which is what i use?
<jrib> univremonster: vmware-player is in ubuntu's universe repository
<Arafangion> jrib: I wouldn't bother with qemu, especially with Autocad.
<univremonster> arafangion; Alright, I'll look into that.
<Tidus> univremonster: autocad 2008LT isn't that expensive...
<neverblue> tanath, why wouldnt you?
<smithers> How do I tell Dapper Drake what the default program is for certain file types?
<jrib> !defaultapp > smithers (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue> smithers, 'preferred applications' maybe?
<Grandpappi> how can i determine if my madwifi-ng patches installed correctly? any commands?
<smithers> jrib: Thanks
<univremonster> jrib; I was curious about that... I seem to be getting conflicting messages.  Check out this forum page:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 what is its purpose if it can be fully installed through the repos?
<john_m> running fiesty, problem with xchat, when editing network list the changes dont stick.
<SeanTater> I have several DVDs that are not encrypted and will play in a DVD Player, but when I put them in my DVD-RW drive, I get "no medium found". How is that?
<Arafangion> univremonster: If you're looking at emulators, I strongly recommend VMware. It's the best, at least for windows guests.
<jrib> univremonster: that's about vmware server, not player
<SeanTater> And it's not just one drive, two different drives in two different computers won't read it..
<KpoH> people, what happens with my OOO? http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2637/screenshotps4.png
<dutchie86> hi all
<univremonster> jrib; ok ok so I am going to ask a question I'm assuming is a dumb one beforehand, but just to verify... that means I don't need it unless I'm running a server
<Arafangion> univremonster: And ignore "vmware player".  Get the server (But not ESX server, that one costs money, and is an OS in its own right)
<jrib> univremonster: I use player fine.  What's the advantage to server Arafangion ?
<univremonster> jrib, arafangion; I was just about to ask that
<Arafangion> jrib: Faster, and you can install your own OS into it. It's more than just a mere 'player'.
<michal_> Arafangion: Have you tried VirtualBox?
<univremonster> arafangion, jrib; not that it matters, since I have errors installing player
<Arafangion> jrib: It used to be that only the player was free, but now the server is too.
<Arafangion> michal_: No. :(  They're a promising recent player, though. :)
<x600> How can I play mp3 file backwards?
<univremonster> arafangion; can I talk to you on a separate channel and send you the error messages to see if you can help?  They are the same as when I tried to install server edition
<Arafangion> michal_: But, for a _windows_ guest, I still recommend vmware.  For other OS's as guests, I do not recommend VMware (unless windows is a host, in which case I still recommend it)
<Arafangion> univremonster: No, it's 1am, I am about to get to bed. Sorry.
<univremonster> arafangion; well, thanks for your help anyway, at least I've learned a bit
<CarlFK> how can I tell the date or version that was used to install?
<Kouryuu> hw do you all feel about xen compared to VMWare?
<univremonster> jrib; can I send you the error messages on a separate channel?
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: It beats the pants of VMWare..
<jrib> univremonster: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: But it's not quite the same.  It requires that the guest kernel be modified to allow it, for the fastest emulation speed.
<Kouryuu> I havn't tried it yet..  is it simpler, leaner?  better written? how is it so much better than VMWare?
<faileas> actually guest kernel HAS to be modified, for non VT chips for xen
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: Unless you use the *slower* hardware emulation (ie, VT chips)
<john_m> running fiesty, problem with xchat, when editing network list the changes dont stick.
<univremonster> jrib:  I have never used that before... I just pasted it
<jrib> univremonster: k, now give us the url
<indrek> VincentMX, im on ubuntu now
<univremonster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33701/
<attunix> does Cinerella accept other files besides ogg?
<Creteil> hi all
<Kouryuu> Arafangion: good to know, is there any way to easily "test" VT compatibility?
<indrek> VincentMX, it seems that the connection losts when i send something
<Creteil> why i need to start manually /etc/init.d/bluetooth ?
<univremonster> jrib:  so this is when, before, I went to the VMWare website to search the forums and they said it was only supported through 6.10
<faileas> Kouryuu: check your chip ;).
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: Your CPU specs.
<jrib> univremonster: is this what you get with the 'vmware-player' package?
<KpoH> can somebody say what wrong with my OOO?  screenshot -> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2637/screenshotps4.png
<univremonster> yes, it's the same
<KpoH> where all icons
<KpoH> ?
<faileas> alternately try creating a 64 bit vm in vmware. 64 bit vms need VT or pacifica
<jrib> univremonster: ok, lets start over, can you remove what you have installed and pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install vmware-player'?
<Arafangion> faileas: Interesting.
<Kouryuu> Arafangion, faileas, something in /proc/cpu perhaps?  I'm curious if I can scrit/remotely test..
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: Try google. It's a very specific CPU functionality.
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: My Pentium4-M does not have it.
<soybeef> how can i get ubuntu to recognise my ipv4 address like it does on the livecd. i have 6.06 installed on my hard drive.
<faileas> Kouryuu: i usually use the 64 bit test VMware has foe windows ;)
<Kouryuu> yeah, that's what I found with my T42p Thinkpad too ;(
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: It's no loss.
<Arafangion> Kouryuu: Xen sucks on laptops.
<Radish> how much space will ubuntu need for everything?
<Kouryuu> good to know
<giant> what does xen do differently than vmware?
<faileas> Radish: least 10 GB imo
<faileas> giant: lots
<Arafangion> giant: It does "paravirtualization".
<Dr_Willis> giant,  radical different approach to a similer task.
<Radish> will 30gb do?
<faileas> xen uses paravirtualisation
<demonstealer> i tried to download an application, an error message says~you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ~pls help
<Arafangion> giant: While VMware actually emulates it.
<faileas> Radish: easily
<Radish> :D
<Arafangion> Radish: 3GB will do fine.
<univremonster> jrib; it's doing something it hasn't done before... it's taking its time about it though
<giant> hmmm so what would xen be better for?
<Arafangion> giant: Running any opensource OS as a "guest".
<Arafangion> giant: Though, with Xen, it's more of a 'sibling', afaik.
<Ernz> Hi, can someone please tell me how to find out the address of my V4L device?
<giant> so if I were to want to run FC7 on my Ubuntu box... xen would be faster?
<Arafangion> giant: Heaps faster. It's be native.
<giant> what about Solaris 10?
<Arafangion> giant: But... You can't do it with the stock FC7 disk. You must get a version that has had its kernel modified for Xen.
<Arafangion> giant: Likewise.
<giant> ok
<univremonster> jrib; same website, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33703/
<giant> do they generally make those versions available for free? or are they special versions that you may need to pay for?
<phreck> we got bisoncam drivers yet?
<alesan> which command-line command can I give to end the current graphical session?
<faileas> if they are available they are free, usually
<Arafangion> giant: They are generally free - it's an opensource OS, but you're generally on your own - it's not yet a common way to run it.
<giant> does Xen run very well in parallel with vmware server?
<Kopcap> hi, what can i do if my ubuntu stopped responding to shortcut keys like ctrl+f, ctrl+c etc?
<jrib> univremonster: are you back at a command prompt now?
<indrek> :(
<Creteil> why i need to start manually /etc/init.d/bluetooth ?
<univremonster> jrib; yes
<giant> or do they tend to conflict
<jrib> univremonster: type 'vmplayer' and press enter
<Arafangion> jrib: He's installing the player?
<faileas> giant: no idea
<drascus321> I am having a problem with fw-cutter is there anyone that can assist?
<univremonster> "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<univremonster> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<univremonster> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<univremonster> "
<_imran_> can anyone tell me the difference between gnome and kde?
<Arafangion> faileas: I doubt they'd run together, afaik, VMware server employes some techniques that Xen makes, but I suspect they'd still run.
<faileas> _imran_: they are not the same? ;)
<demonstealer> help!
<limitedwisdom> greetings - I'm a complete noob and having a problem configuring RT (Request Tracker)...it needs an alias setup, and I must not be doing it right - keep getting a message that the mail cannot be delivered because the recipient is unknown...
<faileas> its a matter of preference
<jrib> Arafangion: yes
<student_modnar> hello, I still can't remove ehci_hcd from my listing of starting modules in fiesty, I tried putting it on the blacklist and even deleting the module out of /lib/modules/.../usb/host, but ehci_hcd still shows up : (
<univremonster> jrib; it takes me back to the same thing where it says I don't have a module, do I want to overwrite, and I say yes and it doesn't work
<directLink> When I installed compiz-fusion, I added it so it would start when I logged in. Now I have unchecked it from the startup list for my session, but it keeps starting whenever I log in. Does somwone know what might be causing this?
* faileas tosses demonstealer a lifesaver
<jrib> univremonster: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Pici> demonstealer: run `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<FalseCAM> hi
<Kopcap> anyone?
<Arafangion> _imran_: They are both competitors.
<Kopcap> what can i do if my ubuntu stopped responding to shortcut keys like ctrl+f, ctrl+c etc?
<zirra-meeting> mayorbuttes: ok, back.  In recovery mode does it load all the modules?
<Arafangion> _imran_: Both can run ALL the same programs, etc, they are just different environments.
<FalseCAM> is eclipse 3.3 available for ubuntu?
<mayorbuttes> zirra-meeting: I'm not entirely sure. It might not.
<zirra-meeting> Hrm.
<dannym> hello, could anyone here help me with my webcam?
<mayorbuttes> zirra-meeting: I appologize but I'm a bit out of my element. That's about hte best I can do.
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zirra-meeting> IS there any way to boot up NOT in recovery mode and get to a console window instead of gdm?
<mayorbuttes> zirra-meeting: Might want to ask someone else with more knowlege than me
<Dr_Willis> zirra-meeting,  you could always disable the gdm service/ or stop it.
<_imran_> faileas, i know that much, i want to know why should i choose gnome over kde or vice verse
<dannym> thanks, i'll browse thru it first
<mayorbuttes> zirra-meeting: you need to edit something in the rmod files I believe
<Arafangion> zirra-meeting: Just hit ctrl+alt+F1, and to return to the X11 session, hit alt+F7
<faileas> _imran_: IMO try them and decide
<zirra-meeting> Arafangion: I tried that, it didnt work.
<_imran_> Arafangion, what do you mean by enviroments?
<Creteil> why i need to start manually /etc/init.d/bluetooth ?
<limitedwisdom> anyone?
<zirra-meeting> the problem is when ubnutu is booting up I see NOTHING on the screen.
<_imran_> i have
<faileas> personally i think gnome is more polished on Ubuntu than KDE
<zirra-meeting> i.e. I don't see the ubuntu logo with the progress bar at all.
<zirra-meeting> I never have.
<limitedwisdom> ubuntu server alias problem?
<faileas> but i like KDE
<Arafangion> zirra-meeting: Does your keyboar... Oh, do you have an ATI card?
<zirra-meeting> Nvidia.
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: maybe 771 instead of 791
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: what?
<jetscreamer> vga=
<zirra-meeting> Ah.
<zirra-meeting> Where do I put that?
<Dr_Willis> zirra-meeting,  NOW we are getting to the real problem. :)
<zirra-meeting> lol
<jetscreamer> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arafangion> _imran_: It's purely a preference.
<jetscreamer> in the defoptions
<zirra-meeting> And people are bugging me to go to lunch.  Let me boot recovery mode real quick and edit menu.lst
<Kopcap> what can i do if my ubuntu stopped responding to shortcut keys like ctrl+f, ctrl+c etc?
<zirra-meeting> I may have to leave for lunch and bug ya'll when I get back.
<Kouryuu> anyone know how/where to look for the ubuntu pkg trees to us in a seed file? or is everything just called by "d-i pkgsel/include pkgname" ?
<mannytu> maybe, the Menu and Toolbar Preference...
<_imran_> Arafangion, ok
<limitedwisdom> can anyone help me with a mail server alias problem?
<neverblue> !patience limitedwisdom
<giant> so vmware-server would be the fastest way to run windows xp as a guest OS in my Ubuntu installation
<giant> I use the xp vmware image as a development platform
<neverblue> giant, not fast, but easiest
<Arafangion> _imran_: There are political, ideological, and practical differences.  I sometimes find that KDE is more consistent, but ultimetly I prefer Gnome, though I often don't run either.
<limitedwisdom> neverblue: noted, still an IRC noob too.
<giant> neverblue, what would be the fastest?
<neverblue> giant, unless you just require wine, to use specific applications
<karthikp> Can someone help me? I have a bluetooth problem...
<neverblue> giant, another machine/dual booting
<giant> neverblue, I use SQL server, IIS, and build some programs in C#
<zirra-meeting> Adding vga=791 to the defoptions didn't fix the bootup screen
<zirra-meeting> (or lack thereof more appropriately)
<Arafangion> zirra-meeting: Try disabling bootsplash.
<zirra-meeting> ok.
<intengu> I have enabled restricted drivers, and desktop effects is not working - nvidia hardware not found but have ATI
<zirra-meeting> do I just take splash out of defoptions?
<Kopcap> i think i'll never get an answer to my question
<Arafangion> zirra-meeting: I can't remember.
<karthikp> Got disconnected.
<Kopcap> asking 4th time :P what can i do if my ubuntu stopped responding to shortcut keys like ctrl+f, ctrl+c etc?
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: 771
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/grub/README writes: "See the GRUB manual for details about using GRUB as your boot loader." What is the filename ot this GRUB manual?
<_imran_> Arafangion, then what do you run?
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: let me try it.
<Arafangion> _imran_: fluxbox. :)
<karthikp> I'm trying to use bluetooth on Feisty.
<giant> Kopcap, maybe noone knows
<zirra-meeting> I like beryl.
<neverblue> giant, ok :)
<Kopcap> giant then i'd like to hear that :/
<karthikp> So, I want to connect my phone to the computer.
<_imran_> Arafangion, is that another enviro...?
<demonspork> zirra-meeting, get with it, beryl is out, compiz fusion is in
<Arafangion> _imran_: Pretty much, yes.
<karthikp> I do sudo hidd --connect blahblah and it works, but just for a sec.
<giant> Kopcap, you don't want 1100 people messageing you with IDK
<karthikp> Then, it's gone.
<X-Hacker> sup?
<Creteil> why does hcid was not started properly during initscripts sequence (/etc/init.d/bluetooth start but hcid not) i constantly need to do manually sudo /etc/initd/bluetooth start
<zirra-meeting> I dunno what compiz-fusion even is.
<karthikp> Any help?
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: another thing i've done is set xvrefresh and xhrefresh in there... that plus vga= seems to work for me
<X-Hacker> not sure
<_imran_> do you prefer it to kde & gnome?
<Arafangion> _imran_: Well, KDE and Gnome are much bigger Desktop Environments. They have icons, panels, taskbars, and a pile of stuff.
<Arafangion> _imran_: fluxbox is very minimal, it's just a Window Manager, but it loads /just like that/, and well, I just prefer it.
<karthikp> Creteil, are we having similar issues?
<Creteil> karthikp : don't know, wat yours ?
<Arafangion> _imran_: If you've never used linux, then just stick with the defaults.
<Arafangion> _imran_: And for Ubuntu, that is Gnome.
<zirra-meeting> ok.. rebooting now with vga=771
<karthikp> My problem is that the bluetooth connection works just for a second.
<karthikp> Then it disconnects.
<ryanandheather> hey guys how do i go about installing windows AFTER unbuntu
<zirra-meeting> ok, no splash screen, so not sure if vga=771 worked
<neverblue> Kopcap, is it application specific, did you change settings?
<_j8_> hi
<zirra-meeting> but I don't really care about that, if I can see my  gdm screen when its done ;)
<Arafangion> ryanandheather: With great pain.
<neverblue> ryanandheather, you probably shouldnt
<zirra-meeting> But I see it booting up now.
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: just changing the defoptions , you need to run update-grub for them to be in effect
<riyonuk> How do I install fonts? Cause I wish to install the first one, www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download, buy am unsure on which file to download
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: or edit each kernel line
<Arafangion> ryanandheather: You have to hack around grub, do some fairly obscure grub magic, etc, and basically be really nasty.
<neverblue> ryanandheather, if you want to know why, attempt to google it
<Arafangion> ryanandheather: Windows insists on being the only OS.
<Kopcap> neverblue nope, it's everywhere. In any app. I dunno, changed something, i think... Because it worked... and i forgot to say that i'm 'working' with ubuntu 3rd day :D
<ryanandheather> alright thanks i'll just wipe and do it the other way around since its easy as pie
<Kopcap> and with linux in general :>
<Arafangion> ryanandheather: There, that's a good guy. :)
<Lichnet> I used k3b to burn a Data DVD from a dvd-r, then it gave successfull burning. When i inserted the dvd again, the system started to act very slow and the dvd-rw drive went crazy, then after some minutes it ejected (i pushed to eject minutes before)
<zirra-meeting> Ah ha.  Failed to start x server.
<zirra-meeting> wtf.
<neverblue> Kopcap, so you did change something?
<Creteil> karthikp : on my side the bluetooth work reliably, the only problem I have is I need to start manually /etc/init.d/bluetooth manually (the script launch hcid daemon) because even the script run properly at boot, hcid does not start automatically ...
<ryanandheather> Arafangion: :] 
<Arafangion> Lichnet: You got a coaster.
<Lichnet> I lost the dvd that was from a friend =/
<Lichnet> Arafangion, coaster?
<neverblue> Lichnet, did you confirm the burn after you did it?
<Arafangion> Lichnet: Yeah, next time you have a coffee, use that new coaster :)
<Kopcap> neverblue i think so... If i didn't - then everything would work and i wouldn't have this problem :))
<zirra-meeting> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!  Please ensure that there's a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system etc etc etc.  Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<zirra-meeting> I didnt -change- my xorg.conf
<Lichnet> Arafangion, whats coaster?
<mannytu> Kopcap: did you look at your "Menu and Toolbar Preference"
<Lichnet> neverblue, what do u mean with confirm
<Arafangion> Lichnet: It's something you put the hot coffee mug on to protect the table.  I guess English isn't your first language?
<neverblue> Kopcap, your being obvious, so allow me as well, undo what you did, before it 'caused' this to happen
<Lichnet> neverblue, it burnt sucessfull and ejected for me to take the dvd
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: changing menu.lst does not make that error happen, but grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lichnet> Arafangion, isnt
<intengu> any ideas on why desktop effects not working having enabled restricted driver, have an ati card but error msg refers to nvidia
<Kopcap> neverblue :D i don't know what i did, if i knew i would try to fix it :)))
<Kopcap> that's why i'm here. maybe someone could tell me what i did wrong and how to fix it :)
<neverblue> Lichnet, reburn, and ask K3b to check the image, to ensure the burn is good, if it is, and still an issue, then you might want to look at the image being bad
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: It says the same thing.
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: unless you booted a different kernel
<alexfox> my ubuntu is setup to a domain name and i want to change it does anyone know how to do this?
<neverblue> Kopcap, neither would I :)
<zirra-meeting> I didnt boot a different kernel.
<Arafangion> neverblue: He could well be burning too fast.
<jetscreamer> then that error might happen, zirra-meeting
<Kopcap> like i said, i don't know nor linux nor ubuntu :)
<DivideZero> what is the different between ubuntu and Xubuntu ?
<zirra-meeting> All I did was change defoptions.
<Lichnet> neverblue, ill insert again and i think the system will go slow and i wont be able to do anything lol
<zirra-meeting> Its saying Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.  Nothing different.
<neverblue> Arafangion, yes, that as well, good to check the burn
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: and if you didn't run update-grub, changing the defoptions didn't do anything yet
<zirra-meeting> I did.
<Arafangion> DivideZero: Different desktop environment, instead of Gnome, it uses Xfce.
<jetscreamer> ah
<neverblue> Lichnet, K3b usually checks the burn immediately after
<alexfox> my ubuntu is setup to a domain name and i want to change it does anyone know how to do this?
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: change it back and test then
<zirra-meeting> ANd last modified date is 2008-08-10
<Lichnet> went crazy again,aaa
<zirra-meeting> so xorg.conf hasn't changed.
<variant> !dnsdomainname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsdomainname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> Lichnet, you might want to look at burning it again, and checking the image if the burn went fine, what type of data are you burning?
<Lichnet> neverblue, I put the dvd-rom, then suddenly the system becomes VERY slow that I CANT do anything
<Lichnet> neverblue, I pushed eject then mintues later it ejected (now)
<jetscreamer> zirra-meeting: a kernel update (from sources) could do that also
<neverblue> Lichnet, did I say to reinsert it? no
<zirra-meeting> I didnt.
<tim__> firefox plugin web
<jetscreamer> but it's not supposed to
<DivideZero> Arafangion , only this ?
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: brb, people pulling me to another meeting.
<variant> alexfox: change it in /etc/hosts
<Creteil> why does hcid was not started properly during initscripts sequence (/etc/init.d/bluetooth start but hcid not) i constantly need to do manually sudo /etc/initd/bluetooth start
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: Be back in 30-60
<zirra-meeting> (thanks for the help, by the way)
<jetscreamer> change it back zirra-meeting  when you can and test
<sparrw> I am telnetting from linux to sco unix.  I need to know what should go in the sco machine's /etc/termcap file to properly descibe linux's "xterm".  Unfortunately, termcap is deprecated in linux, and even worse, the old versions I can find don't define "xterm" anyways.  Help?
<Lichnet> neverblue, audio files in mp3 format
<zirra-meeting> jetscreamer: I just did and rebooted.  I'll tell ya results when I get back.
<rly> anyone who may help me with skype?
<neverblue> Lichnet, then reburn, and confirm the burn was successful
<zirra-meeting> FYI, vga=771 doesnt work either.
<frojnd> I have installed a particular package. How can I get informations about where is the content of this particular package?
<Lichnet> neverblue, u mean buy another dvd-r?
<neverblue> Lichnet, might want to see what the default app is for mp3s
<neverblue> Lichnet, no, I am not buying you another dvdr
<smithers> Still having problems with Firefox launching a non-exist application for my torrent files. I changed the default application to KTorrent (which IS installed on my system) but it won't launch ktorrent when I download files.
<Pici> frojnd: dpkg -L packagename
<Lichnet> neverblue, u mean that i need to buy another dvd-r then test it in k3b agian?
<Kurisutofuaa> How do I set up a custom keyboard shortcut to change my input language on my computer (been trying to learn Japanese and I just want to make it easier)?
<_j8_> I hava a problem with acceleration
<neverblue> Lichnet, you dont have dvdrs laying around?
<_j8_> direct rendering is ok
<Lichnet> neverblue, that was my friend's dvd-r shit im a loser lol
<neverblue> _j8_, keep it to one line please
<Lichnet> neverblue, ill never use k3b again in my life! Lol
<neverblue> !language | Lichnet
<ubotu> Lichnet: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lichnet> Sorry
<neverblue> np :)
<neverblue> i wouldnt exactly blame it directly on K3b
<neverblue> but if you want to :)
<Lichnet> neverblue, the tools it uses
<Lichnet> neverblue, :D
<neverblue> Lichnet, try it in an mp3 player?
<_j8_> I hava a problem with acceleration. Direct rendering: Yes. 15276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3055.154 FPS. http://nopaste.com/p/aKqYSK2vH
<Lichnet> neverblue, what?
<neverblue> oh right, its a DVD
<Lichnet> neverblue, this dvd-rom is lost
<neverblue> yeah, coaster
<Lichnet> neverblue, neither in dvd-player it plays
<Lichnet> neverblue, =/
<Pici> _j8_: Whats the problem?
<Lichnet> cya
<Lichnet> gonna buy with my money another one =o
<_j8_> Pici slow gears
<_j8_> and very slow floghtgear
<_j8_> flightgear*
* Arafangion wonders why Lichnet doesn't just buy *50*.
<freizo> hi
<freizo> anyone can teach me how to build a personalized ubuntu
<freizo> ??
<travis> hey guys good morning
<neverblue> morning
<neverblue> freizo, need assistance with installing applications?
<limitedwisdom> anyone have a sec for the mail alias issue?
<neverblue> nm then :/
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: I'm off to bed, but I'll give you some very, very quick pointers.
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: mail aliases are (afaik) in /etc/aliases, and you need to run newaliases after you change it.
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: You also need to ensure that the local system can send mail directly.
<travis> i whanted to get my wireless card working im on a dell ispiron and its a built in broadcom
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: Please don't privmsg.
<porkpie> hi guys how do I give a group write permissons to a file
<neverblue> !wireless | travis
<ubotu> travis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<travis> i beilive i need a program liek quickset to turn it on
<savetheWorld> chmod g+w file
<Pici> _j8_: If you're running a compositing window manager you might see some slowdown in 3d apps, but that fps you posted looked good.
<neverblue> porkpie, in Gnome, or command line?
<sindile_> with desktop effects totem does not show video in gutsy
<porkpie> command line
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: But yes, edit the /etc/aliases file as root, then run newaliases as root.
<_j8_> Pici: i use fluxbox
<neverblue> there you are, see savetheWorld's post
<limitedwisdom> ahh - never heard of that before...is it just the "sudo newaliases"
<limitedwisdom> cool. - sorry my IRC client beeps at me when you start with my name, I thought you were PMing me :)
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: You might need to install an MTA (Mail Transfer Agent), such as postfix, I haven't needed to do this on Ubuntu. (I'm a Debian guy)
<_j8_> Pici: quite minimal
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: Fix your irc client. :)
<limitedwisdom> I have already installed that
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: irssi is my fav client.
<_j8_> Pici: that's why i don't understand the problem :S
<dgjones> sindile_, try asking in #ubuntu+1, support for gutsy is in that channel
<travis> hey also i have been trying to do a dual boot for linuix windows and when ever i try to install W home edition i get the blue screen of death :@
<wayoutthere> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> _j8_: I mean are you running compiz/beryl?
<limitedwisdom> I like it - I just assumed it was beeping bcuz it was a pm, I think it's kinda cool that it does it just when people put in my name (i have about a dozen windows open)
<faileas> travis: tried wubi?
<Some_Person> Can I change/get rid of the GNOME foot in the file browser?
<travis> ummm not at all
<travis> is that some sort of emulator for windows
<Arafangion> limitedwisdom: Check out xchat or irssi. :)
<limitedwisdom> ok - using chatzilla now.
<Lichnet> neverblue, hey7
<limitedwisdom> I'll definitely check them out
* Arafangion is now officially GONE.
<Radish> is it possible to share thunderbird and firefox application data with windows?
<wayoutthere> Anyone know what package to install in order to get MP3 from soundjuicer?
<Radish> I want to have the same mail on both OSs
<Lichnet> neverblue, I put the DVD-ROM while using WINXP OS and look what happened?
<Lichnet> neverblue, it worked
<faileas> travis: wubi is an alternate install method, totally dosen't touch your windows install
<faileas> !wubi
<matthew_> wayoutthere I use sox to convert ogg to mp3
<travis> right now all i have on my computer is linuix istalled
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Lichnet> neverblue, but when i insert here in ubuntu, all the system becomes slow that i cant do nothing :/
<alphanimal> Is there a way to remove OSS? Or at least tell it to stop stealing control over my sound cards?
<faileas> ahh
<travis> and a partition i bielve empt for windows i made
<travis> empty*
<Lichnet> neverblue, in the console i can see some messages
<GNine> i have 2 partitions. one has a Owner: root permission assigned. i want to be able to access it from my user account. how do i change such permission
<Lichnet> neverblue, hdc: drive not ready for command
<riyonuk> How do I install fonts? Cause I wish to install the first one, www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download, buy am unsure on which file to download
<neverblue> Lichnet, whats the default app, which app opens when you insert the DVDr, which app handles your mp3s
<Radish> im running windows and linux dual boot- how can I make them share email for thunderbird and bookmarks for firefox?
<professor_> doesanyone know if they have got the broadcom wireless cards to work with ubuntu
<_j8_> My whole question: http://nopaste.com/p/at4o3Eqwr
<Lichnet> neverblue, some kinit messages
<dgjones> !bcm43xx | professor_
<ubotu> professor_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Some_Person> Can I change/get rid of the GNOME foot in the file browser?
<neverblue> Radish, sabe your firefox bookmarks, in the 'organize bookmarks'
<Lichnet> neverblue, i use many audio players
<flash42> Radish: bookmarks with del.icio.us
<professor_> thanks guys
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, anyone have a recommendation on a biometrics fingerprint scanner for linux?
<GNine> the little foot is cute
<Some_Person> GNine: little?
<matthew_> the little foot is cute lol
<Lichnet> neverblue, i gottta go in 2 min =x
<neverblue> Lichnet, the default for handling mp3s, not which ones you use
<GNine> referring to some_person not liking the gnome logo
<Lichnet> neverblue, whats the relation with my dvd-rom? Oo'
<matthew_> all my audio players play mp3 :d
<Some_Person> I do not like the GNOME logo.
<neverblue> Lichnet, i think we have talked enough :)
<Lichnet> neverblue, totem movie playr
<Lichnet> neverblue, byee
<Some_Person> Especially the animated one in the file browser.
<Some_Person> When it animates it looks stupid
<GNine> i dont know how that could be more annoying than the windows logo .. or even the netscape one
<travis> i wont loose any of my file when upgradin right
<Some_Person> At least they don't look stupid when they animate
<travis> files
<Some_Person> The GNOME logo has wiggling toes
<GNine> buddy.. have a nice day
<matthew_> I don't even use gnome
<matthew_> I use kde
<GNine> i have 2 partitions. one has a Owner: root permission assigned. i want to be able to access it from my user account. how do i change such permission
<Some_Person> I like GNOME better than KDE.
<berent> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<neverblue> GNine, chown, chmod
<matthew_> I got used to gnome when I first used ubuntu
<matthew_> then I heard of kubuntu
<matthew_> I used red hat before that came with both
<Dr_Willis> GNine,  in a case like that. i always set up a directory on the 2nd partition and chown it to be owned by the User. Not the 'root' of the drive
<travis> hey im trying to upgrad in usin (5,04
<Some_Person> Why do a lot of people scold GNOME?
<travis> and i have firefox and flash for it installed do i have to remove it
<dannym> its me again
<dannym> webcam problem
<dannym> help
<matthew_> some person I think gnome is nice
<matthew_> I just don't want to use both
<matthew_> I use some gnome apps
<neverblue> dannym, ask your question clearly, and try and keep it to one line
<dannym> installed the drivers
<cameron_> How do I mount isos?
<Some_Person> matthew_: I'm not talking about you
<dannym> but the quality is too dark
<matthew_> oh ok lol
<matthew_> mount -o iso
<kyncani> !iso | cameron_
<ubotu> cameron_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Kouryuu> Personally I like using KDE for the look/feel and because I found I can run Gnome (GTK) apps in KDE but not KDE apps in Gnome.. so for "tools" or software variety you get the most with KDE.
<variant> Kouryuu: you can run kde aps in gnome..
<Some_Person> All KDE apps I've tried run fine in GNOME
<GNine> so i need to get /root make that directory get back on my user accnt open terminal and execute chown ?
<dannym> neverblue | how do i make the video of the cam better? its too dark and small
<variant> Kouryuu: exactly as you can gnome apps under kde. there is nothing to stop whatever app from running
<Kouryuu> variant: I've always had dependancy errors?
<matthew_> GNine you can just change permissions
<cameron_> I'd rather not do it from the command line., Is there any gui to do it>?
<banyunet> r
<variant> Kouryuu: if you "apt-get install" the gnome app, you won't
<travis> to upgrad to 5.10 do i need the install cd of badger
<variant> GNine: /root is a directory (actually it's the root users home directory)
<matthew_> I think I'm gonna go back to 6.06
<matthew_> my server runs better than this 7.04 kubuntu :|
<sindile_> any ideas why video shows as a black screen when desktop effects are enabled
<Kouryuu> variant: cool, I havn't tried that since using ubuntu..  I'll have to give that a go ;)
<neverblue> dannym: lsusb, put it on pastebin
<flash42> cameron_: http://www.acetoneteam.org/latest-news.html i did not tried it
<cameron_> kk, but thanks
<dannym> ok
<neverblue> !pastebin | danym
<ubotu> danym: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eifzon> Anyone here using awn!?
<matthew_> what is awn
<neverblue> !ask eifzon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask eifzon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> GNine: you will have to change the ownership of the directory(s) on the partition in question, if it is a system folder of any kind then BE VERY CAREFULL
<neverblue> !ask | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eifzon> I wonder how to put the "trash" icon to my awn
<eifzon> matthew_: avant window navigator, like a dockbar
<GNine> its just an empty partition right now
<variant> sindile_: you need to select the correct output plugin, do you use gstreamer or xine backend for totem?
<variant> GNine: where is it mounted?
<sindile_> variant: gstreamer
<Kouryuu> anyone have experience with building preseed files?
<GNine> i have it mounted on my desktop .. but i dont have any access to change permissions on it
<dannym> neverblue - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33710/plain/
<neverblue> GNine, partition type?
<variant> sindile_: cool, run "gstreamer-properties" as a normal user and select the video tab, there you need to select the option "Plugin: X Window System (No Xv)
<variant> sindile_: then it will work
<GNine> i need a code line .. can i run one from terminal?  type ext 3
<variant> GNine: what is the path to the mount point? (type mount in a terminal and it will tell you)
<variant> GNine: for example, if the mount point was "/media/disk-1" you would type "sudo chown -R gnine:users /media/disk-1"
<Tonren> How can I stop a particular service from being run on boot?
<GNine> alright.. trying that now
<dannym> neverblue - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33710/plain/
<neverblue> dannym, posting it twice is not required
<petr4> Tonren: try chkconfig
<sindile_> variant: thanks working
<dannym> oh ok, i thought you missed it
<variant> GNine: obviously you need to change "/media/disk-1" to be the real mountpoint of your disk
<Fub> how do I set a partition to be readable/writable by all?
<variant> sindile_: np
<neverblue> dannym, most IRC clients do have highlighting
<variant> Fub: in the options feild for the partition in /etc/fstab you need to add users,rw
<neverblue> makes it hard to 'miss' lines when ppl add your nick at the beginning
<dannym> neverblue, i'm using gaim
<Tonren> petr4: There appears to be no such package or command.
<dannym> neverblue - can you help me?
<variant> Fub: then obviously make sure the directories on the partition have "user" set as group permissions and that those in "users" group can write to it
<GNine> nice.. it worked
<petr4> Tonren: hm, my other computer does have it
<sergey_shandar> hi, could someone help me to set up wireless USB network*
<petr4> Tonren never mind
<neverblue> dannym, not if I have to keep coming back here, because your posting every 10-15 seconds
<petr4> Tonren: you have to remove symbloc link in /etc/init.d/
<petr4> Tonren sorry
<GNine> thanks to variant, matthew, dr willis, neverblu
<petr4> Tonren remove link from /etc/rc3.d/
<matthew_> what did I do
<GNine> lol
<GNine> for me to know
<erUSUL> Tonren: petr4 sudo update-rc.d -f <servicename> remove
<GNine> (wink)
<petr4> tonren: perhaps also /etc/rc2.d/, etc
<matthew_> anyone get the new king diamond cd
<Fub> variant, thanks
<joakim`> Hi, i had an hdd crash a couple of weeks ago so i had to install ubuntu temporarily on my other hdd. it took way longer to get the replacement hdd than i thought so i've set up ubuntu to the way i want it already now, pretty much. is there an easy way to install ubuntu properly (with separate partitions for /var /usr and so forth) but keep all my settings and programs and stuff?
<variant> GNine: good stuff
<petr4> erUSUL: great, there is another command to remember :-(
<variant> Fub: yw
<DrHalan_> is there a keyboard shortcut in gnome to kill the active window?
<variant> petr4: or install bum, boot up manager..
<Fub> variant, I had forgotten to  change the permissions of the directory for the partition, silly mistake:)
<neverblue> dannym, have you tried using camorama?
<variant> Fub: hehe
<petr4> DrHalan_: it exists, but i do not know. I use command xkill
<dannym> neverblue - yes, that's where i found out that the quality is so poor, dark and small
<Tonren> erUSUL: petr4: Thanks, I'll work with those
<neverblue> dannym, is this a 'cheap' camera?
<Jekhar> I'm new to server administration, using an Ubuntu-6.06 server running Ruby1.8.4 which was installed with apt-get. I have not found a .deb on the repository my server is checking for Ruby1.8.6. I'm sure I could build it myself, but was curious as to whether installing it via rubygems would cause any problems or inconsistencies with the present 1.8.4 package.
<dannym> neverblue - its an old webcam i have from intel. my new cam is not being detected so i tried this intel pro cam
<MasterShrek> omfg vista is so gay, i just burned a cd with a bunch of pictures on it. linux will not read it and neither will xp
<MasterShrek> thats stupid as hell
<neverblue> !language | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jekhar> Yes, vista sucks hardcore
<matthew_> lol windows
<MasterShrek> my apologies neverblue
<neverblue> np
<MasterShrek> =P
<matthew_> I never used windows :)
<joakim`> Anyone know?
<neverblue> i have that frustration each time I use windows as well :/
<MasterShrek> u can understand the frustration
<matthew_> I heard it was pretty bad
<MasterShrek> my sisters laptop has vista, and her pics are on it
<neverblue> dannym, can you repair the cam in camorama?
<neverblue> MasterShrek, could you keep it to a one-liner?
<matthew_> my webcam worked automatically
<matthew_> with kopete
<neverblue> matthew_, everyone's setup is different
<matthew_> after that everything saw it
<dannym> neverblue - only the brightness slider works, but even if set at the max, its still too dark. the other sliders doesn't change anything even if i slide it back and forth
<michaelramm> Greetings and Salivations to all
<matthew_> <buys linux compatible hardware
<neverblue> dannym, its a poor quality cam, if camorama cannot assist, not much I can do for you
<neverblue> dannym, maybe get the newer cam working
<dannym> neverblue - but its has clear and crisp video under windows.
<neverblue> dannym, thats windows
<dannym> neverblue - my newer cam is built-in on my laptop. its the bisoncam but its not being detected
<neverblue> dannym ok, good to know
<dannym> neverblue - do you know how can i install the bisoncam driver? or a way so it could be detected?
<matthew_> try kopete
<peepsalot> I want to try some of the games on this list ( http://www.tigsource.com/features/games1-10.html ), but can't get any to run under wine.  Is there a way to make wine more compatible with these things?
<neverblue> dannym, google it
<Flare> Does anybody know of a irc channel that can help me with C/C++
<neverblue> Flare, maybe #linux
<J-_> Flare: http://www.searchirc.com/
<peepsalot> i figured I could at least get one or two of the games working, but no luck so far.
<soothsayer> Flare: #c? #c++?
<neverblue> peepsalot, check the #winehq topic, there is a link to supported games
<soothsayer> Flare: On freenode
<dannym> neverblue - i did but no luck there. shame...
<Pici> Flare: ##c++
<neverblue> dannym, also check the forums
<dannym> neverblue - alright, i will
<matthew_> try kopete
<joakim`> ill ask again.. i had an hdd crash a couple of weeks ago so i had to install ubuntu temporarily on my other hdd. it took way longer to get the replacement hdd than i thought so i've set up ubuntu to the way i want it already now, pretty much. is there an easy way to install ubuntu properly (with separate partitions for /var /usr and so forth) but keep all my settings and programs and stuff?
<`Matir> joakim`, why not just copy the data over?
<joakim`> you can do that for everything?
<joakim`> just seems too simple :)
<mr_bean> hello
<matthew_> I would just copy the hard drive
<soothsayer> Can anyone recommend a light remote system monitoring setup? I want network usage and possibly CPU usage.
<joakim`> ./home is obvious of course.. but with different kernels and stuff i mean, wont be any problems?
<matthew_> actually I would just install ubuntu on the new one
<Flare> thans
<neverblue> joakim`, yes, you can setup partitions for any of those
<matthew_> sooth have you tried top
<matthew_> and netstat
<soothsayer> matthew_: I want realtime *remote* monitoring
<joakim`> yeah i know neverblue, what im wondering about is if itll be any problems coying over everything except... /boot i guess
<`Matir> joakim`, shouldn't be, but you'll need to reinstall grub
<joakim`> alright, thanks
<soothsayer> matthew_: Something like what cacti does but much lighter weight
<neverblue> joakim`, if you mount the 'second' system with a LIVECD, your OS is in RAM, giving you access to your entire system (on the HD)
<joakim`> just wanted to check before doing it, never done something like that before
<matthew_> I just use top and netstat
<matthew_> 2 simple commands
<neverblue> so you could just copy each over to the new system
<neverblue> soothsayer, i use knetload
<joakim`> neverblue, yup :)
<soothsayer> neverblue: KDE-libs?
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Anyone familiar with makefiles, etc? I'm compiling a webcam driver, and I've run into problems. I'd give the error, but I'm not really sure which is the error. Here's the paste: http://pastebin.ca/657104
<neverblue> soothsayer, very helpful for monitoring current speeds, and quotas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-38-14-198.cable.ubr02.barn.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<neverblue> soothsayer, not sure :)
<soothsayer> neverblue: It doesn't look remote to me
<matthew_> <installing knetload to check it out :)
<soothsayer> neverblue: I want to monitor another computer (through, say snmpd)
<neverblue> oh, sorry, didnt realize
<soothsayer> matthew_: It's a KDE app
<matthew_> I know
<matthew_> well now I do when I installed it lol
<neverblue> soothsayer, vnc+knetload?
<neverblue> :)
<matthew_> but I monitor my server with ssh and top
<matthew_> x11vnc is nice
<soothsayer> matthew_: Takes too much space and too much effort. I want a gkrellm-ish thing
<Ramy> how you can list the running processes ?
<lutz_> sziasztok
<Pici> Stormx2: Line 8 is the issue, make sure that the epcam folder has linux/config.h
<ozzloy> Ramy: ps aux
<ozzloy> i forgot my pw for the default keyring, how do i reset it?
<lutz_> hungaryan?
<faileas> !hu > lutz_
<neverblue> Ramy, you can look at top
<lutz_> yes
<GNine> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Matir> ozzloy, delete .gnome2/keyrings
<Stormx2> Pici: it doesn't :(
<GNine> dammit
<neverblue> Ramy, also sudo ps -A
<Pici> GNine: What are you looking for?
<lutz_> hungarya?
<ozzloy> `Matir: thanks
<Stormx2> Pici: Yet other people have reported that this works on feisty, while I'm on gutsy. Maybe that's the issue.
<Pici> !hu | lutz_
<ubotu> lutz_: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Stormx2> !hu | lutz_
<matthew_> telling ya ssh and netstat works fine
<GNine> nah.. just curious what the bot would spit out
<matthew_> it isn't that hard
<hammedhaaret> Hi all you lovely ubuntu people.    how do i create a shortcut?  i can find the 'right-click create...' menu, but the command i normally start the app with just doesn't work in the shortcut..    its a wine app btw, steam.   and the command to run it in terminal is 'cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Valve/Steam && WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam'
<Pici> !msgthebot > GNine (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> Stormx2: Did you ./configure before you tried to make
<lutz_> magyarul szeretnk beszlni
<GNine> roger that
<matthew_> hammed what do you want a shortcut for
<zhegutian> hi ,i 'm new  here
<zhegutian> this is the first time i have used ubuntu
<matthew_> what's ubuntu
<zhegutian> ubuntu linux
<zhegutian> i'm using vmware
<faileas> zhegutian: host or guest?
<neverblue> hammedhaaret, try #winehq
<matthew_> <can't keep up with all these free apps
<neverblue> hehe @ matthew_
* neverblue takes a deep breath
<matthew_> holds breath
<ubuntu__> wenas
<ubuntu__> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Pici> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<matthew_> ubuntu tastes better with pizza
<banyunet> hi
<Aren> allo
<matthew_> hello banyunet
<dooglus> where can I find the documentation for 'mv'?
<Aren> man mv
<matthew_> man mv
<nikron> Anyone know how I can get mod_security or something similiar for a feisty server?
<matthew_> info mv :P
<dooglus> Aren, matthew_: I tried that.  that tells me to 'info mv', but that doesn't work either - that gives the same
<Aren> dooglus, the documentation for any command can usually be found with either "man <command>" or "info <command>"
<Aren> dooglus, make sure you have your man/info pages installed
<dooglus> Aren: yes, but not for 'mv', it seems
<matthew_> dooglus what are you trying to do ?
<dooglus> Aren: any idea which package the mv docs are in?
<loswillios> hello
<Aren> dooglus, not sure really
<dooglus> matthew_: I'm trying to find the documentation for mv
<Aren> loswillios, ello
<loswillios> wtf is "audit" and why is it preventing me from printing?
<Aren> dooglus, http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?mv
<Aren> as a backup plan
<matthew_> http://linux.die.net/man/1/mv
<Pici> dooglus: coreutils package
<GNine> it surprises me matthew didnt know about ubunty feisty fawn 7.04
<dooglus> Aren: ah, I thought mv was part of fileutils
<Pici> dooglus: I did dpkg -S /bin/mv
<GNine> u must be on redhat9 , arent u
<loswillios> this is in my logs: http://pastebin.ca/657118
<matthew_> who GNine
<loswillios> no idea whats wrong with audit and/or cups
<tendertang> 
<GNine> u , matthew
<tendertang> 
<Jekhar> nihongo
<matthew_> I'm using 7.07 kubuntu now
<Hobbsee> !ch | tendertang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> bah
<matthew_> 7.04
<Pici> !cz | tendertang
<ubotu> tendertang: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<dooglus> Pici: right, but I can't find package coreutils-doc for the documentation :(
<Pici> er
<Pici> !zh | tendertang
<ubotu> tendertang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<GNine> roger that matthew
<matthew_> but Ive only been using ubuntu for about  year now
* Pici always does that
<Hobbsee> Pici: ah, thanks.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Yep yep
<matthew_> before Ive used red hat for 5 years
<Aren> loswillios, Audit is just saying that there's a security/program error
<tendertang> oh, I know.
<tendertang> thinks
<matthew_> I think I used windows 98 for 8 hours
<loswillios> Aren: oh. not audits fault then?
<Aren> lol Audit's not actually a program/whatever
<dooglus> Aren, matthew_: ok, I found it.  to see 'mv' docs, you type "info coreutils" and search for 'mv'...  looks like a bug to me
<loswillios> Aren: sorry
<Aren> loswillios, no need to appologise
<myriadar> hello :) i have a little problem with teamspeak 2, my microphone wont work (thinkpad r60), i tried aoss /ts2
<matthew_> i don't need mv docs lol
<^Flash^> myriadar "Roger that"
<WindowsRuls> Hello people
<Aren> loswillios, check your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Aren> make sure you're actually allowed access
<myriadar> has anyone tips?
<Aren> myriadar, does it work in other software?
<WindowsRuls> Halim ubuntu!
<loswillios> Aren: it's 755 root:root and I'm starting cups as root too. I have already level=debug, but cups won't spit out on which entry in cupsd.conf it hangs
<Aren> i.e. Audacity etc
<matthew_> myriadar i just installed teamspeak the other day :)
<myriadar> audacity, thats worth a try
<matthew_> server and client
<WindowsRuls> fuck ubuntu :)
<windowsRules> hello @ all
<windowsRules> fuck you WindowsRuls
<dgjones> !ops | WIndowsRules
<ubotu> WIndowsRules: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<WindowsRuls> all bots are in @
* windowsRules was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (Myrtti)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.237.75]  by Hobbsee
* WindowsRuls was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<GNine> i smell hater around here
<Popof> hi
<matthew_> people hate linux when they can't boot it
<bruenig> !ops | windowsrul.*s
<ubotu> windowsrul.*s: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<uberspaced> anyway of figuring out what the easiest way to get postgresql client 8.2 is?
<matthew_> windows rules lol
<alesan> which command-line command can I give to end the current graphical session?
<loswillios> Aren: I haven't fiddled with cupsd.conf myself, the default 1.2.8 just won't start
<alesan> should I kill something?
<Hobbsee> bruenig: ?
<Aren> loswillios, i'm looking into it for you
<bruenig> Hobbsee, needed regex to get them both
<loswillios> Aren: thanks. do you need anything?
<bruenig> I am on serious lag so maybe that is the question
<myriadar> audacity doesnt work, too :/
<Aren> loswillios, not yet, I'm just seeing if it's a known bug first
<soothsayer> alesan: kill gnome-session
<soothsayer> alesan: ctrl-alt-backspace kills the X server
<alesan> soothsayer, I need it in a script
<Aren> loswillios, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/131952
<alesan> is killall gnome-session ok then? I would like a "soft" logout if possible :)
<dooglus> matthew_: I wanted the mv docs to find the address for reporting bugs
<Popof> does anyone know how to do in order to have always the same mount point for each partition of my usb disk ? beacause the partitions are on disk-1 or disk but never the same data on the same place
<GNine> i feel so much more integrated with my puter now.  granted it takes some more reading and research than standard windows problem solving .. but not nearly as exciting
<matthew_> that's cool
<matthew_> GNine my friends make fun of me because I don't know how to use windows :|
<soothsayer> alesan: Sounds like a bad idea. I don't think it will send HUP signals to all the applications
<loswillios> Aren: thanks. should I delete etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd as a workaround?
<lutz_> #fixtv
<soothsayer> alesan: What are you trying to do?
<Aren> loswillios, http://www.webhostingtalk.com/archive/index.php/t-618209.html
<Aren> loswillios, that archived forum discusses some workarounds I think
<alesan> soothsayer, in this script I change gdm config to enable Xdmcp. I need to restart gdm for this. before I restart it I would like to logout the user in a graceful manner
<matthew_> 1118 people in here holy crap
<soothsayer> alesan: I'm sure there is a way to execute a logout from gnome but I'm not sure what it is
<PriceChild> !offtopic | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zirra-meeting> Ok, I'm back.
<zirra-meeting> Arafangion: My X still isn't starting up now.
<myriadar> anyone knows a solution for me not having a microphone with feisty fawn (ibm notebook)
<soothsayer> alesan: Ah. I don't know. I think your best bet is #gnome
<Aren> myriadar, check your mixer
<GNine> i say.. if u know windows  u dont know much.. unix based systems is where u turn from email reader to computer user
<Aren> see if the microphone is muted
<alesan> soothsayer, thanks :)
<rockets> Is torrentflux dead?
<bruenig> buy one
<bruenig> GNine, some would insert ubuntu where you put windows
<loswillios> Aren: that works, thanks! unfortunately my printer still doesn't work
<Aren> loswillios, haha oh well, back to troubleshooting
<GNine> thats cuz they dont know
<myriadar> at sound preferences everything looks fine, aren
<Aren> myriadar, I'm going to assume that you're using Alsa
<Aren> can you open up a terminal window
<myriadar> yes
<myriadar> yes2
<Aren> sudo alsamixer
<bruenig> GNine, have you used other distros?
<Aren> myriadar, you should see lots of coloured bars being shown
<loswillios> Aren: maybe you can give me a hint: it worked with 7.04, then I dist-upgraded to 7.10 and it stopped working. I reverted the {cups,gutenprint}-stuff back to previous versions. Doesn't work either
<myriadar> mic has an empty bar with MM, aren
<daren> Hi
<GNine> windows , for years .. now feisty .. since couple of days ago.  full switch too
<Aren> myriadar, MM means muted
<daren> how can I unload a module ?
<Aren> myriadar, press M to unmute
<Aren> loswillios, honestly I'm not too sure what's going on
<myriadar> with pressing "m" i can mute master, aren
<myriadar> aww moment
<Aren> myriadar, make sure you've got the microphone selected first
<loswillios> Aren: When I sent a job to the Brother HL-2030, it get's noisy and some LEDs are lighter but doesn't print anything. :/
<myriadar> <-- jerk ^^
<loswillios> Aren: thanks for your help anyways
<Aren> loswillios, no worries, I"m actually trying to get network printing happening here
<Aren> the jobs get sent, but not processed
<myriadar> thx, aren, how do i close alsamixer?
<loswillios> Aren: yeah
<Aren> myriadar, press escape
<Stormx2> How do I extract a .tar.bz2 from command line?
<Aren> tar jxvf *.tar.bz2
<Aren> just replace the * with the filename
<jrib> Stormx2: tar xf  is enough
<loswillios> Aren: is there a way of cleanly downgrading the system to 7.06? I guess not?
<Aren> jrib, it's a bz2 though, you need the J
<loswillios> err, 7.04
<shira> hi, I get a message "The CUPS server could not be contacted" when I try to open Systems->Printer. How would I start the CUPS deamon?
<Aren> loswillios, probably not
<Aren> shira, at the console/terminal
<southafrikanse> hello does anyone know how to remove the default key management?
<Aren> type /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<zirra-meeting> Sigh.  Can anyone help me fix X on my laptop?  I can't get it working again.
<Aren> shira, make sure you do it either as root, or sudo it
<Aren> zirra-meeting, what's happened to your X??
<shira> "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start" gets "command not found"
<GNine> my nvidia card performs way better on ubuntu that it did on windows
<shira> it usually works..
<shira> not the command, printing itself
<maxagaz> What is the more stable tool to upload 5163 files and 32 MB od datas over the internet ?
<Aren> shira, strange
<maxagaz> s/od/of
<Aren> shira, did you change the cups configuration?
<faileas> maxagaz: rsync?
<bulmer> shira: well look at /etc/init.d/  and see if there is that cupsd
<smithers> just downloaded the firefox 2 and i can't get it to install because dapper says that its already has the latest version. should i uninstall?
<shira> not manually
<zirra-meeting> Aren: It tells me it Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module, and that screens were found but none are usable.
<Aren> it might now be starting up because of an error in the config file
<Aren> zirra-meeting, reinstall the nvidia drivers
<maxagaz> faileas: ok, i'll try it
<Aren> might not be starting*
<GNine> perform a glx install there
<GNine> and enable
<shira> Aren, there is cupsys
<zirra-meeting> I'll try that now.
<Aren> I've never used it =S
<shira> Aren, and only cupsys, cupd doesn't exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*dominios-sgi.inovatec.es]  by Hobbsee
<Aren> shira, thats very strange
<shira> let me try a reboot
<southafrikanse> what is key management when I start Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*dominios-sgi.inovatec.es]  by Hobbsee
<bulmer> shira then its cupsys not cupsd.. so do  /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<loswillios> no error logs :/
<myriadar> ok, now mic works in that way that i can hear myself in my headset
<Aren> southafrikanse, what do you mean by key management?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the nosmp boot option does
<Aren> shadowhywind, disables the use of SMP
<MasterShrek> shadowhywind, so the kernel doesnt load smp support
<Aren> SMP meaning either hyperthreading or dual core etc
<sahil> anyone know why my gaim wont connect to my MSN account anymore?
<smithers> how would i go about installing the latest version of firefox?
<maxagaz> faileas: does it work with ftp ?
<GNine> Zirra: also i suggest u make sure ur pci bus id is correctly stated
<MasterShrek> smp = symmetric multi-core processing (dual-core)
<faileas> maxagaz: no
<faileas> its a seperate protocol
<shadowhywind> dang
<Harkins> smithers: Run synaptic, click 'Mark All Upgrades', click 'Apply'. Wait a while for it install new versions of everything.
<shadowhywind> MasterShrek i am trying to get hibernation to work, and it only seams to work when i add the nosmp option
<MasterShrek> strange shadowhywind, do you have a dual-core processor?
<shadowhywind> MasterShrek yes
<zirra-meeting> reinstalling it worked.
<zirra-meeting> odd.
<Harkins> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a loopback-mounted filesystem on a running Ubuntu machine? All the directions I find start "Boot the install CD..."
<southafrikanse> Aren: When I start Ubuntu. I log in to my session. Then, for me to access the Internet I have to put a default key because my wireless device is restricted. How can I remove this window from starting?
<Aren> zirra-meeting, you probably recently upgraded your kernel
<myriadar> ok, now mic works in that way that i can hear myself in my headset <-- any hints? sorry for my problem ;(
<myriadar> in teamspeak2 with oss chosen as input device it doesnt work
<smithers> Harkins: well i just did that but it just reinstalled ver 1.5, i downloaded ver 2 from the firefox site but when i uninstalled and tried to install from the page i downloaded it went back and reinstalled 1.5. i use the command sudo apt-get install firefox and firefox.tar.gz
<nikron> How do you disable directory listing in apache2?
<palintheus> southafrikanse: I found a link to fix this a week or 2 ago, give me second and Ill try to find it
<MasterShrek> i dunno shadowhywind, never use hibernate
<southafrikanse> palintheus: Ok
<Harkins> smithers: This is an older install of Ubuntu, then?
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone got any good hints on finding X windows mode lines?
<zirra-meeting> Aren: nope.
<zirra-meeting> Haven't upgraded anything...
<zirra-meeting> except the alsa drivers.
<smithers> Harkins: Oh yeah, dapper is I'm using
<Aren> zirra-meeting, very strange indeed
<GNine> shadow: cant u just use lock-screen with a password protected screen saver?
<Harkins> smithers: Run 'update-manager -c' to get up to the current version of Ubuntu. This will take probably 1-2h to download and install all the updates.
<maxagaz> What is the most stable tool to upload 5163 files and 32 MB of datas on an unstable FTP server ? Knowing that Filezilla, FireFTP and yafc can't do the job...
<myriadar> sigh, so i use winxp for teamspeak.. it's just too complicated getting this work :/
<Harkins> maxagaz: rsync is the right tool for that job, if you have ssh access as well
<maxagaz> Harkins: i don't
<smithers> Harkins: Will it try and update me to ver 7 or something other?
<bjron> anyone know if it's possible to eject the live CD once you've booted from it (without shutting down of course)
<Harkins> smithers: Yes
<GNine> in general i think windows is more gamer friendly for all the support for it.  oh well
<palintheus> southafrikanse: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<Harkins> bjron: The install will read a lot of packages from the CD, so you'll need to keep it in.
<Trae> wow....  I tried man X  and it wasn't present.
<Harkins> bjorn: Oh, live cd. Got me.
<Harkins> Trae: man xorg
<Aren> it's a captial X
<southafrikanse> thank you palintheus. I'll give a shot
<Aren> org
<Aren> lol
<bjron> Harkins: yea I only have one drive though and I want to burn a CD :P
<Aren> Xorg
<palintheus> southafrikanse: it worked for me
<Harkins> bjron: give it a shot
<myriadar> i mean i'm impressed how ubuntu improved in things like wlan and external usb-drives
<palintheus> southafrikanse: only thing is your keyring and login password have to be the same
<bjron> well, can't just press the eject button ...
<Trae> I liked the old XFree86 description of what X was
<smithers> Harkins: I rather stick with Dapper until I learn how to fully use it and then I'll make the transition to upgrade. But I believe I figured out what was going on. Its a tar.gz file and I was installing it incorrectly, I believe I found the right method, I think. We will see.
<MasterShrek> bjron, i think there may be a kernel parameter you can pass before you boot the livecd
<ismell> ello
<myriadar> but on areas like tv-capture and audio-stuff it's not very userfriendly
<myriadar> thanks for help anyway :) cu
<bjron> MasterShrek: any idea what that might be?
<MasterShrek> ill find out for ya
<Harkins> smithers: That may or may not work without the supporting packages. You'd do well to upgrade soon for many reasons, including security.
<southafrikanse> palintheus: Oh
<smithers> Harkins: Thanks
<southafrikanse> palintheus: Then I'll have to reset it xD
<palintheus> southafrikanse: I did to, but to me it was worth to not have to enter 2 passwords on loging
<palintheus> *login
<southafrikanse> palintheus: that it is what I want
<MasterShrek> bjron, maybe not, im pretty sure it was possible, maybe on a gentoo livecd or something though
<MasterShrek> it was 'toram' or something, loaded the os into the ram to free up the drive i think
<thepat20> can someone help me install Java?
<MasterShrek> !java | thepat20
<ubotu> thepat20: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eifzon> How do I change my fonts in gnome?
<ctothej> I'm looking for a way to have seemless encryption of a logical volume for data. What is the best way to achieve this?
<MasterShrek> eifzon, system>preferences>font
<Harkins> eifzon: run gnome-control-center
<bjron> MasterShrek: yea, diggint through launchpad it looks like any way I force things to eject will break the system... I'll keep digging for that kernel param
<thepat20> MasterShrek i tried that, but i am confused, and the instructions did not match. I am doing something wrong but i dont know what it is
<eifzon> and how do i install fonts?
<MasterShrek> !fonts | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<southafrikanse> palintheus: how can I edit this file? Edit the /etc/pam.d/gdm
<southafrikanse> from the terminal?
<dinamizador> ola
<MasterShrek> sudo nano /path/to/file
<palintheus> southafrikanse: gksudo gedit /etc/pam.d/gdm
<MasterShrek> southafrikanse, be careful though
<MasterShrek> dont do anything if you dont know what its going to do
<zirra-meeting> Anyone have any experience with an HP Pavilion and getting sound to work on ubuntu?  I've followed the directions I can find on the web but it doesnt seem to be working still.
<speaker219> Does anyone know if it's possible to run a WindowsXP system that is already installed on another partition inside of linux in a virtual machine?
<ismell> what package would i install to get the strings command ?
<southafrikanse> MasterShrek: due?
<MasterShrek> ?
<speaker219> Is it possible?
<MasterShrek> i believe so speaker219
<speaker219> how?
<MasterShrek> heh
<MasterShrek> vmware i spose
<eifzon> I put my new fonts into my fonts map but cant see em there
<speaker219> yes but how do i get it to boot the partiton i already have
<MasterShrek> add a virtual hard drive as a physical partition
<speaker219> ok, thanks (noob = me) let me go try it
<MasterShrek> you run the risk of messing up your windows install speaker219
<Ecalix> anybody know why in ubuntu you cant open a file from a network share directly. example would be double clicking a .psd file to open in gimp.
<southafrikanse> palintheus: I'm going to reboot to see if it works...
<speaker219> I do, mastershrek? how?
<palintheus> southafrikanse: it should if you followed the directions
<MasterShrek> i dunno, theres always that chance though, that windows partition was not made to boot that way
<owndarwin> Hi
<owndarwin> Here iaam
<owndarwin> :D
<MasterShrek> im just saying, if it screws it up, dont cry to me about it =P
<smithers> how do i install tar.gz files?
<Aren> smithers, you don't
<Aren> they're usually source files
<Aren> smithers try this
<Aren> tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<Aren> it will extract the tarball
<Aren> then cd into the tarball and see if it has a Makefile or a configure file
<Aren> if it's got a configure file, do a ./configure
<Aren> then "make"
<Aren> and if you're lucky, a "make install" will put whatever you're trying to install into the right place
<Aren> if you only have a Makefile in the directory
<Aren> try typing "make"
<southafrikanse> palintheus: It worked xD. Thanks for the info
<Aren> if you're lucky, it will just compile, then you can "make install"
<smithers> i don't believe i have a ./configure file but let me check
<choudesh> Question - Is there any implementation of a "terminal server" for linux...basicly - I want X people to connect to this machine and each get there own GUI. VNC doesn't work since I don't want to specify which port they get
<Aren> sometimes it will just spit out instructions on how to complete the installation
<lokkilololo> hi ppl. I have a problem with the acx111 driver in ubuntu 7.04. It's supposed to be working by default if u disable networkmanager. But my problem is with the firmware loading, when i try modprobe acx in dmesg aoutput says: [  216.632000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' [  216.744000]  acx: firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts [  216.744000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111' [  216.748000]  acx
<Aren> smithers, best bet is to take a look at the README, or INSTALL file included in the tarball archive
<palintheus> southafrikanse: np, glad to help
<afief> shouldn't RECOVERY MODE ask for a password before giving me root access to the machine?!
<_WS_> why should it?
<PriceChild> afief, if someone has physical access to your machine, they can get root regardless
<smithers> cd aren thanks
<PriceChild> afief, unless you encrypt your entire partitions
<smithers> aren thanks
<_WS_> the root environment from recovery disc just utilizes the hardware attached
<_WS_> yeah
<Aren> smithers, no worries
<afief> PriceChild, I know my little brothers can't
<bulmer> choudesh: you have to install LTSP
<PriceChild> afief, add a grub password or something?
<choudesh> bulmer, does this work? I thought LTSP was only for thinclients to boot from
<afief> PriceChild, but they got accounts on this machine which they should be able to access
<_WS_> why shouldn't they be able to access them?
<choudesh> bulmer, I need them to be able to use Window's remote desktop so I need an RDP implmenation on top of this
<PriceChild> afief, grub password only stops you changing boot... it will go into first choice automatically without the pass
<_WS_> if you have physical access to something that is not encrypted, then why shouldn't you be able to?
<bulmer> choudesh: well windows is different, you need a license for that
<apocalypti> how do i install tarballs?
<choudesh> bulmer, ?
<PriceChild> !compile | apocalypti
<ubotu> apocalypti: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<PriceChild> apocalypti, and you shouldn't have to
<_WS_> first you have to clean the tar off, then you can use them :)
<afief> _WS_, the obvious reason: not everybody is a computer geek who will boot into a liveCD, mount the partitions and change stuff, but my brothers sure did see "sudo apt-get install" often enough by now
<bulmer> choudesh: rdp is for windows not for linux( uses tcp/ip)
<choudesh> bulmer, I understand
<lokkilololo> hi ppl. I have a problem with the acx111 driver in ubuntu 7.04. It's supposed to be working by default if u disable networkmanager. But my problem is with the firmware loading, when i try modprobe acx in dmesg aoutput says: [  216.632000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' [  216.744000]  acx: firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts [  216.744000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111' [  216.748000]  acx
<choudesh> bulmer, I still need a way for Windows clients to connect to a linux box and they each have their own GUI
<_WS_> afief, what if your system crashed and you needed to get into accounts, and didn't remember your old passwords?
<_WS_> physical access to machines is meant to be utilized that way
<bulmer> choudesh in that case, there are plenty of X windows client to be used in windoz one is Freenx to access Xwindow of linux
<_WS_> recovery is just a different user environment that allows you full access to your hardware
<Jordan_U> afief, Set a BIOS and / or GRUB password
<choudesh> bullgard4, I understand that - but I need them to each have their own GUI without predefining them.
<afief> _WS_, isn't the point of Linux "we won't keep you from doing stupid things like rm -rf /"?
<Jordan_U> afief, Or if all you are worried about is your brother, just remove the recovery mode option at boot
<_WS_> no
<bulmer> choudesh: each user that wants to log on to linux has its own user account
<_WS_> the point of linux is you have the power to customize anything in any way you want
<PriceChild> afief, please don't paste commands like that in here
<bullgard4> choudesh: Did you mean me?
<bulmer> afief: you cant do that unless you are root
<choudesh> bullgard4, sorry. I meant bulmer
<choudesh> bulmer, Yes. I pull these from LDAP.
<svamp23> hi need help with an USB device
<afief> bulmer, okay replace / with ~, still devastating effect for that user
<Ecalix> anybody know why in ubuntu you cant open a file from a network share directly. example would be double clicking a .psd file to open in gimp.
<bulmer> choudesh: you're throwing words around ...
<svamp23> dmesg says that the device is connected to ttyUSB0 and then that it is disconnected from ttyUSB0 ? what is wrong?
<speaker219> ubotu
<svamp23> i get this output between the connection and disconnection -- usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<lokkilololo> hi ppl. I have a problem with the acx111 driver in ubuntu 7.04. It's supposed to be working by default if u disable networkmanager. But my problem is with the firmware loading, when i try modprobe acx in dmesg aoutput says: [  216.632000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' [  216.744000]  acx: firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts [  216.744000]  requesting firmware image 'tiacx111' [  216.748000]  acx
<lokkilololo> am i spamming? sry for that...
<Aren> lokkilololo, seems like you haven't provided the firmware image for it lol
<lokkilololo> Aren ;)
<Jordan_U> lokkilololo, If it is like broadcom cards you need to get the firmware and put it in /lib/firmware
<nilsgodecke> hi everybody
<GNine> aren: u genius.. mind telling him the how to
<claus> hi nils
<lokkilololo> the firmware is there but the driver dosent seem to see it
<nilsgodecke> hi claus
<_WS_> linux is just a kernel, other projects such as sudo limit restrictions, and other projects even do encryption such as openssl
<_WS_> but it doesn't just do everything automatically for you
<Aren> GNine, got no idea where the how-to's are
<kefka> !virtualbox
<_WS_> encryption slows down a system, so your system is not automatically encrypting everything for you
<Sunnyboi14> Hello Everyone!
<lokkilololo> the firmware and the driver gets installed with linux-restricted-modules
<_WS_> if you want to disable access to things you will have to customize it yourself
<kefka> !vmware
<nilsgodecke> is here annybody who can help me whit some networking problems?
<_WS_> there are some kits that help you with them
<_WS_> for shell hosting companies etc.
<lokkilololo> so i dont have to mess with this i think
<kefka> meh... ubotu hates me
<rafael_> opa
<Sunnyboi14> hello, can anyone tell me how i can do a system restore?
<Aren> kefka, here he is
<kefka> or not
<Stev> nilsgodecke: ask :P
<kefka> -heh
<Jordan_U> lokkilololo, Are you sure that the firmware is included in linux-restricted-modules?
<rafael_> :)
<kefka> !virtualbox
<rafael_> agora sim
<bulmer> lokkilololo: do you have a  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/acx/default  directory?
<Alloosh> Iam very pissed off with ubuntu, I cant read my damn DVD. what to do, should I get another OS?
<Sunnyboi14> YES!
<lokkilololo> bulmer yes
<rafael_> cade vez melhos
<Sunnyboi14> ummmm
<lufis> Alloosh: a video dvd?
<Sunnyboi14> can anyone tell me how to restore my pc?
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, What exactly do you want to do ?
<Mishu> I have a script file for starting asterisk callback-demon in /etc/init.d But it doesn't executes one my pc reboot also i need to run it using ./nameofile, i can't run it just like nameoffile. What i need to do?
<Sunnyboi14> restore my pc
<rafael_> :)
<Sunnyboi14> i want to restore me pc
<Sunnyboi14> how?
<kefka> !virtualbox
<bulmer> lokkilololo: and where are those contents symbolic linked to?
<snowy> =\ i asked a question earlier on the forums apprently no one knows the cause D:
<Sunnyboi14> when the dell screen started, i clicked control f11, but nothing happened
<Alloosh> lufis: no, any dvd, it works fine with some dvd and with others I just cant see anything in the drive
<GNine> i have a firmware error showing up when checking my router too.. ha! i guess thats one thing to check now
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<punkboy_> hi im punk boy my country in POLAND
<kefka> whee, finally
<lufis> Alloosh: what drive?
<rafael_>  f
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, Did something specific break, are you trying to go back to older configs for a certain application... ?
<kefka> ubotu had to restart?
<Sunnyboi14> is there a command is ubuntu that restores my pc to factory settings?
<Sunnyboi14> i want to go back to windows
<lufis> Sunnyboi14: ...no
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Toddler> dont
<Sunnyboi14> what?
<Alloosh> DVD drive, when I insert a dvd I see the icon on the desktop and its fine, with others I dont get even get the icon
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, If you want to go back to windows just install windows with a windows install CD
<lufis> Sunnyboi14: windows and linux are two different platforms, one does not affect the other
<Sunnyboi14> there is an error.
<palintheus> Sunnyboi14: if grub was installed it more than likely replaced the dell boot loader
<paotzu> alloosh: data dvds or video dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about had to restart? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<Sunnyboi14> it did
<Aren> Sunnyboi14, that control F11 only works if you still have the recovery partition on the drive methinks
<Alloosh> data and video.
<Sunnyboi14> how do i get it to boot again?
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, Do you have a windows install CD?
<Sunnyboi14> yes
<lufis> Alloosh: No, what brand/model of drive?
<paotzu> alloosh: weird
<Sunnyboi14> i tried that
<zirra-meeting> OK, my usb mouse is kind of odd in X... for some reason it seems a little... laggy.  Like if I try and select text, it selects a few lines below where I started when I click and drag down.
<Sunnyboi14> but it didnt work
<Aren> Sunnyboi14, what was the error?
<Alloosh> LG
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, Boot from it, go to recovery mode, run fixmbr
<Sunnyboi14> said it couldnt find hard disks or something
<lokkilololo> the acx directory in /lib/firmware/`uname -r` includes diferent firmware versions, and the default one is the one used in the default directory witch is smlinked to the correct 1.2.1.34 firmware directory
<lufis> Alloosh: are you sure it's not the hardware?
<yeniklasor> How can I learn my IP from terminal ?
<nilsgodecke> i have a old ciso wlan card that can not connect to the internet trough my accespoint, the card is recognised by ubuntu and can see the accespoint. i have removed the every securety from the accespoint, but it looks like that the card can't connect to the accespoint.
<Stev> Sunnyboi14: you're not "restoring" anything, if you want windows just install it back, if you have a laptop then you might have a rescue partition, with some software to restore an image of your hd
<snowy> my terminal stopped working all together and i dont know the cause of it >.<
<Aren> Sunnyboi14, make sure to remove the partitions of linux using the ubuntu installer before trying to go back to windows
<Mishu> I have a script file for starting asterisk callback-demon in /etc/init.d But it doesn't executes one my pc reboot also i need to run it using ./nameofile, i can't run it just like nameoffile. What i need to do?
<Sunnyboi14> when i click on recovery mode, the error comes up
<lokkilololo> i am trully confused
<Alloosh> Iam 100% sure, because it plays some and not play others
<svamp23> is this a bug in UBUNTU -- usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1 -- it connects and disconnets a USB device ?
<lufis> yeniklasor: ifconfig
<Aren> the Windows install disk can't read harddisks that have been partitioned by linux sometimes
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, That is not caused by Ubuntu, that is a hardware problem or a bug in windows
<Sunnyboi14> even though i installed it on an external HD?
<Sunnyboi14> i already got everything off my External Hard drive
<paotzu> sunnyboi14: what problems are you having in ubuntu that you want to wipe the drive
<GNine> sunny: there r 2 ways of gettin rid of ubuntu. delete the partition its in. or reinstall.  but be careful how u go about that
<directLink> yeniklasor: ifconfig, and then you see the ip of the different network devices
<Sunnyboi14> it is stupid
<boris_> i got ubuntu feisty and i get error "The Composite extension is not available." error when i try to start Desktop Effects feature
<Sunnyboi14> i just want to go back to windows
<snowy> same here =\
<boris_> desktop effects were working 2 days ago
<paotzu> this channel is not really for installing windows
<snowy> every since i tried to install the eye toy webcam ubuntu has been messing up
<Nem> Does anyone know how to see if a freenode Nick has been inactive for X number of days?
<Sunnyboi14> i know
<Jordan_U> Sunnyboi14, Again, this is a bug in the windows installer, not with Ubuntu, you might try ##windows
<Sunnyboi14> We
<lokkilololo> bulmer the symbolic links of the default directory are correctly linked to the 1.2.1.34 directory witch includes the correct firmware version
<yeniklasor> directLink : No local ip, I m talking about real IP like a website IP
<zirra-meeting> OK, my usb mouse is kind of odd in X... for some reason it seems a little... laggy.  Like if I try and select text, it selects a few lines below where I started when I click and drag down.  Can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<directLink> yeniklasor: goto whatismyip.com
<bulmer> lokkilololo: there are several there..can you paste the dir contents on pastebin?
<Jordan_U> yeniklasor, ifconfig
<shut-> why does ubuntu lag for me
<lokkilololo> bulmer am not used to pastebin can i post them here (dirs only not to long) ?
<lufis> yeniklasor: ping will show you websites' servers' ip
<yeniklasor> no whatismyip.com, I wanna learn it from terminal
<Jordan_U> shut-, You are most likely using an ATI card
<yeniklasor> But I wanna see my ip
<Jordan_U> yeniklasor, ifconfig
<shut-> ATI?
<lufis> yeniklasor: Then use ifconfig...
<bulmer> lokkilololo: they'll ban you if you paste too long in this channel
<bulmer> lokkilololo: get used to using pastebin
<alexandre_> can someone help me i'm new to linux and i want to install java to access a website but the file is a .bin and i haven't been able to uncompress it
<GNine> can someone tell zirra how to check his mouse config settings
<lokkilololo> bulmer output of ls /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-generic/acx/ 0.1.0.11  0.4.11.9  1.0.9     1.2.1.34  1.9.8.b   default 0.4.11.4  1.0.7     1.2.0.30  1.7.0     2.3.1.31
<GNine> heheh
<directLink> yeniklasor: maybe use wgetto download whatismyip.com, and then use nano to see html code...?
<lufis> alexandre_: What version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> alexandre_, Just install it with Add/Remove instead
<bulmer> lokkilololo: that makes it hard for me to read..use a pastebin
<shut-> alex
<alexandre_> 7.04
<lokkilololo> bulmer ok
<Alloosh> going to the store to give them a speech about the drive
<shut-> do /dirtojava/file.bin
<lufis> alexandre_: Go to Applications > Add/Remove
<snowy> =\ still no one has awnsered my question on the boards... its been 14 hours lol
<shut-> :S
<zirra-meeting> Actually the USB mouse isn't jumpy, it just doesn't seem to register left click and drags in firefox.  (and possibly elsewhere).
<Jordan_U> shut-, Most people who ask questions like that don't know that there is a package in the repos, and installing from the repos is usually a better idea
<lufis> alexandre_: There yet?
<alexandre_> yes
<lokkilololo> bulmer http://pastebin.com/d73ae7c77
<lufis> alexandre_: Ok, at the top select "All available applications"
<alexandre_> ok
<lufis> alexandre_: Then type java in the search bar
<bulmer> lokkilololo: use ls -la please so i can see the symlinks
<PaulEU> hello!
<PaulEU> where is configuration file for xterm terminal ?
<lufis> alexandre_: There?
<PaulEU> I'd like to change default font
<alexandre_> yes this is downloading
<lufis> ok
<svamp23> how do i update kernel in ubuntu
<shut-> what is this GTI thing?
<lokkilololo> bulmer http://pastebin.com/d70927895
<snowy> for some reason my ubuntu pretty much locked me out...
<PaulEU> I must always click CTRL + right click mouse button on xterm and select font medium
<snowy> the terminal stops working when i attempt to sudo
<lokkilololo> bulmer but the symlinks are inside default directory
<snowy> everything under system just disappeared
<alexandre_> but just for general knowledge how do you extract a bin file
<PriceChild> svamp23, you'll be notified about security updates by the software updater.
<PaulEU> who anybody know? ;)
<lufis> alexandre_: Generally, software in linux isn't installed by downloading from websites. You can search for software in Ubuntu's repositories, which ensures you are getting quality, stable, unmalicious software
<snowy> and i cant burn the newest version of ubuntu to disc D:
<bulmer> lokkilololo: then paste the inside of default dir
<snowy> i keep getting errors
<alexandre_> i have tried chmod +x file
<shut-> anyone no why my linux lags?
<bulmer> PaulEU:  cat /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<alexandre_> but it hast'n extract the rpm
<lufis> alexandre_: Well, you could install it from the website, but this method is much easier
<Jordan_U> shut-, What GFX card do you have?
<alexandre_> ok
<lufis> So don't worry about the RPM, it doesn't work with Ubuntu anyway :)
<Jordan_U> alexandre_, Ubuntu does not use RPM
<shut-> Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller)
<alexandre_> ok lol
<qetuR> help, half my Ubuntu is in Swedish and half in English, i want all in Swedish
<j_ack> snowy, which version of ubuntu you use?
<alexandre_> i could have lost some time on it so
<shut-> but u can make it a deb
<qetuR> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/4236/screenshotdesktopnf4.png
<lokkilololo> bulmer http://pastebin.com/m15c10fb5
<qetuR> please have a look
<bulmer> alexandre_: however if you use alien, you can convert an rpm to deb packaging
<shut-> by installing alien
<Jordan_U> shut-, Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<PaulEU> bulmer: I must edit this file ? :/
<shut-> ?
<shut-> what that
<Jordan_U> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<shut-> Jordan
<alexandre_> ubuntu is a version of debian
<alexandre_> ?
<shut-> yes
<shut-> but they keep it more uptodate
<alexandre_> ok
<ahmadsaifan> does thunderbird work with hotmail accounts?
<Pici> !debian | alexandre_
<ubotu> alexandre_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<shut-> doubt it
<sSiroSoriSs> you cant do that!
<sSiroSoriSs> I'm not an American citizen!
<lufis> qetuR: Have you been to System > administration > language support?
<Jordan_U> ahmadsaifan, If hotmail supports pop like most mail accounts do then yes, if not I don't know
<bulmer> PaulEU: i dont know what you want to do
<shut-> Jordan_U:Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?? whats that
<ahmadsaifan> Jordan, do you know how to set up it then?
<alexandre_> so when i want to install a software i need to go to add/remove
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | shut-
<ubotu> shut-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shut-> i no what that is
<Pici> alexandre_: Or you can use apt if you're more comfortable with that.
<PaulEU> bulmer: when I run command $ xterm I'd like that default font was bigger than default
<lufis> alexandre_: That's the easiest way. Some things aren't in add/remove, for such cases you can go to System > administration > synaptic package manager
<bulmer> lokkilololo: I have same dir structure and contents
<shut-> i mean the output of glxinfo
<shut-> whats that
<Jordan_U> shut-, Run "glxinfo" in a terminal and paste the output of it to pastebin
<lokkilololo> bulmer so what do u think is the prob?
<thavorn> if want to connect to my home samba server , what software to use?
<PaulEU> bulmer: I have problem with eyes and I must have big fonts
<alexandre_> i already experienced that yesterday
<ahmadsaifan> What do i put in as the income server if i want to use hotmail in thunderbird?????????/
<bulmer> PaulEU: hang on..let me check..
<shut-> i am not on linux
<shut-> i am on windows
<kefka> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<qetuR> lufis, no
<qetuR> lufis, checking it now
<thavorn> if want to connect to my home samba server from office, what gui software to use?
<Stev> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<snowy> =\
<sSiroSoriSs> it's not what you know, it's what you can do!
<lufis> qetuR: And I don't know if actual app titles get translated... Firefox is "Firefox" in whatever language
<Pici> !samba > thavorn (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sSiroSoriSs> it's about what you can do!
<ahmadsaifan> #beryl #ubuntu-effects
<snowy> asked my question about 100 times...
<snowy> lol
<faileas> thavorn: its not so simple, you'd need a VPN between them i think
<sSiroSoriSs> snowy?
<ali_> #join quakenet
<Jordan_U> shut-, I can't diagnose your ubuntu problems while you are running windows :)
<snowy> sudo stopped working
<sSiroSoriSs> where fort art though?
<david00> hello. is there a way to remove gaim without removing evolution?
<snowy> pretty much anything in system > admin
<snowy> stopped working
<snowy> i cant burn cd's
<shut-> Jordan i will go on ubuntu brb i will reboot
<ali_> #quakenet
<shut-> :p
<snowy> and terminal glitches =\
<Pici> snowy: Did you change permissions on anything lately? or delete any directories?
<qetuR> lufis, haha, when im looking there, only 2 packeges of 4 was downloaded
<qetuR> downloading the rest now
<sSiroSoriSs> i'm way ahead of you Pici
<bulmer> PaulEU: I cant make sense of that termcap right away..im not sure if the Font size is declared on that file.
<PaulEU> bulmer: on xterm you may see popup menu via CTRL+ right click button on mouse
<ahmadsaifan> what do i put in the incoming server in thunderbird????????????/
<lufis> qetuR: yeah :)
<Pici> !patience | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kcaj> Is there an easy command I can use from terminal to resize a whole directory of big images and make thumbnails, with the same exact names, in another directory, and then have cron run that command every 10 minutes?
<snowy> no i was installing the eyetoy webcam and was installing a program camorama for playback in firefox
<Jordan_U> snowy, Can you run "sudo echo test" and "gksudo echo test" ?
<PaulEU> bulmer: and its possible that there is config.. but nobody know..
<Pici> Kcaj: check out imagemagik
<Kcaj> ok
<Kcaj> thx
<snowy> lemme see
<sSiroSoriSs> i want to be like mig
<sSiroSoriSs> don't you want to be like mike?
<snowy> nope =\
<bulmer> PaulEU: I cant find my notes on termcap..but anyhow I dont recall thats where the config for font size is
<snowy> ./.. now my sound just stoped working
<sSiroSoriSs> just do it V
<Pici> !offtopic
<Jordan_U> snowy, What do you mean "nope" ?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lokkilololo> bulmer also the driver does not recognize the 'option acx firmware_ver=xxx' option
<ahmadsaifan> how can i get beryl to run at startup?
<PaulEU> bulmer: what a pity!
<lufis> ahmadsaifan: system > preferences > sessions, add beryl to startup programs
<snowy> it just goes back to  snowy@snowy-laptop:~$
<Jordan_U> ahmadsaifan, /join #ubuntu-effects
<ahmadsaifan> ok, thank you!
<bulmer> lokkilololo: i recall that i somehow have to reload my acx111 drivers..but i forget what i have to do
<eric__> Jordeen
<PaulEU> bulmer: I'll try find on google
<ahmadsaifan> i did, but noone speeaks there
<sSiroSoriSs> good question ahmadsaifan, simply go to system/admin menu + look for "sessions" program
<shut-> what do i need to type in kernel
<Jordan_U> snowy, It asked for your password first I assume?
<david00> hello. is there a way to remove gaim without removing evolution?
<snowy> yes
<Pici> shut-: Huh?
<Jordan_U> shut-, "glxinfo"
<lokkilololo> bulmer can u point me to somewhere so that i'll search for it
<snowy> i entered the right password as i would any other time for admin access through root
<qetuR> lufis, do i have to restart?
<lufis> qetuR: nah :)
<lufis> qetuR: This isn't windows where you've got to reboot every time you change something
<Jordan_U> snowy, Then sudo is not broken, can you name one application that *doesn't* work from the administration menu ?
<shut-> ok i will pastebin i
<shut-> t
<snowy> well theres i think 5 programs that dont work
<snowy> 6 programs that show i mean
<snowy> keyring manager
<shut-> Jorden_U: http://pastebin.ca/657200
<Pici> !enter | snowy
<ubotu> snowy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jjimenez> ola
<jjimenez> ablas espaol
<Pici> !es | jjimenez
<ubotu> jjimenez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<palintheus> !es
<bulmer> lokkilololo: i google for it..its been a while since i have the link
<jjimenez> ok
<snowy> network tools : printing : system log : system monitor : update manager and windows wireless drivers
<jjimenez> como te llamas
<snowy> sry about that pici =3 i just realized it after i did the first one sry
<jjimenez> yes
<bulmer> lokkilololo:  http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php  <-- here
<profanephobia> me llamo chris
<thavorn> how to start swat ?
<jjimenez> ola
<jjimenez> chirs
<Pici> !es > jjimenez (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<profanephobia> buenos noches
<profanephobia> lol
<jjimenez> lo mismo te digo
<Pici> snowy: If you run `gksudo gnome-system-monitor` from a terminal, does it open/do you get any errors.
<profanephobia> or whatever time zone your in
<Jordan_U> snowy, what happens if you run "gnome-keyring-manager" from a terminal ?
<jjimenez> is espanis
<Pici> profanephobia: Can you stop that.
<giant> Jordan_U, it should bring up the gnome-keyring-manager if you have it installed
<ismell> getent shadow is there a way to stop that ?
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ismell> atleast when your a normal user ?
<jjimenez> no
<snowy> Pici: it dosent run anything
<jjimenez> mi pipol
<profanephobia> pici oh crap i thought i was on the offtopic chat im sry
<ahmadsaifan> how do i add beryl to start up ? what is the command?
<jjimenez> mas lento
<shut-> Jorden_U, did u get my pastebin linux?
<jjimenez> jilipollas
<unimatrix9> beryl-manager
<snowy> Jordan_U: same here as well just goes to a new line
<Pici> jjimenez: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<unimatrix9> add to sessions
<ahmadsaifan> i know i need to add to sessions
<ahmadsaifan> but what is the command?
<jjimenez> tu hablas espanis
<lufis> !es > jjimenez
<Pici> !english | jjimenez
<ubotu> jjimenez: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ahmadsaifan> i click on new, and i put Beryl, that what is the command
<unimatrix9> beryl-manager
<profanephobia> jjimenez, vaya a #ubuntu-offtopic lol
<unimatrix9> if you have it installed
<ahmadsaifan> is beryl-manager the command?
<unimatrix9> you can try it in terminal if you are not sure
<ahmadsaifan> are you a volunnteer here unimatrix?
<Pici> ahmadsaifan: Everyone heere is a volunteer
<ahmadsaifan> ok, lol
<palintheus> everyone is a volunteer or needs help
<unimatrix9> strange question
<david00> can anione tell me what anacron is?
<boelraty> hey, i cant use sudo in terminal, if i do : sudo something, nothing happen, but if i do something without sudo, it works, how can i solve the problem ?
<philthy> palintheus, and most of the time both :P
<Jordan_U> shut-, Were you the one who also said that desktop effects didn't work?
<ahmadsaifan> Pici, what is the command for beryl to run at start up ?
<lufis> david00: it's a scheduler
<palintheus> philthy: that describes me ; )
<david00> lufis: do i need it?
<Pici> ahmadsaifan: I'm sorry, I don't know.
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<Jordan_U> shut-, Were you the one who also said that desktop effects didn't work?
<lufis> david00: well, it probably wouldn't be a good idea to turn it off
<unimatrix9> boelraty : are you running as root ( terminal )
<shut-> Jorden_u  did you get paste bin link
<ahmadsaifan> should i go to #beryl ?
<Pici> ahmadsaifan: or #ubuntu-effects
<david00> lufis: and atd?
<philthy> palintheus, haha, my too. except i can only help with trivial stuff really.
<lufis> david00: atd? dunno
<snowy> =/
<ahmadsaifan> ok, but noone takes at Ubuntu effects
<unimatrix9> the command is beryl-manager , for beryl to run
<jtshaw> david00: atd is a scheduler as well
<unimatrix9> at start up
<david00> i shouldnt disable them, right?
<ahmadsaifan> are yo usure?
<jtshaw> david00: it is the backend that allows the at command to work...
<Kouryuu> well you have to start "beryl" first then run "beryl-manager" right?
<Jordan_U> shut-, Yes, and desktop-effects should work
<jtshaw> david00: I wouldn't... they aren't going to hurt performance or anything
<boelraty> unimatrix9 > i launch a simply terminal as usual, but now if i do for example : sudo gedit dfk.conf, nothing happens
<david00> just triing to speed up boot time, and if i have a desktop, do i need the acpid and apmd services running?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | boelraty
<ahmadsaifan> what is the command for Gaim to run at start up????????
<ubotu> boelraty: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<philthy> can i uninstall the newest version of the kernel via apt-get without messing anything up?
<unimatrix9> boelraty , did you at some time run the command sudo passwd?
<Jordan_U> philthy, No
<Kouryuu> ahmadsaifan, it's configured within gaim as part of the preferences.. or just run "gaim"
<boelraty> unimatrix9 > no
<unimatrix9> ok
<ahmadsaifan> is it in preferences?
<ahmadsaifan> Ill go looks
<Jordan_U> philthy, You would need to also downgrade any kernel modules if you want to use an older kernel
<philthy> Jordan_U, aw. how would I uninstall it then? (it creates some small bug with my UI)
<Kouryuu> iahmadsaifan, if you run the taskbar plugin it is
<jtshaw> david00: probably not strictly.. but I can't imagine they have any real impact on startup speed either
<Kouryuu> (that's how I have it run at startup)
<david00> do you know of some way to speed boot time?
<boelraty> unimatrix9> in fact, terminal ask me the password and then nothing, just a new invitation for an other command
<ahmadsaifan> what kouryuu?
<ahmadsaifan> i cant find it in preferences
<Kouryuu> ahmadsaifan, just run the command gaim
<ahmadsaifan> is it use last status from exit at startup???
<snowy> jordan would this be easiler done via the forums since i could post logs if i could get it to work?
<unimatrix9> boelraty , how did you install ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> expert install?
<ahmadsaifan> i dont want to manually do it eveyrtime i start up
<ahmadsaifan> i want it to run on its own
<Kouryuu> ahmadsaifan, what desktop are you using? kde? gnome?
<ahmadsaifan> gnome
<unimatrix9> boelraty, take a read here , see if its the same as your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-146859.html
<Jordan_U> philthy, You might be able to simply remove the newest kernel, pin the package and re-install ubuntu-desktop if anything was removed, but I am tired right now and not completely sure
<unimatrix9> and if you can solve it with..
<spencer28> Hello, I need help with my ubuntu internet connection problems. I have spent time on it and have a number of questions I would love to ask someone more experienced.
<Kouryuu> ok, I forget with gnome, but there should be some gnome utility that will "remember last desktop" if you have gaim running and logout of gnome, it'll bring it back
<philthy> Jordan_U, haha, I'll just work on fixing my specific problem with the new kernel then. :D thanks
<ahmadsaifan> Ok, thanks
<ahmadsaifan> Bye
<lufis> spencer28: Just ask your question :)
<Kouryuu> no prob
<Jordan_U> philthy, Are you sure that it is the new kernel which is causing the glitch and have you filed a bug report?
<jtshaw> david00: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<boelraty> unimatrix9 > seems to be the same problem
<ahmadsaifan> and noone is talking at ubuntu effects or beryl!!!
<ahmadsaifan> where are they
<spencer28> when I ping my router, I get no responce
<philthy> Jordan_U, No, and no. I'm just pretty sure its the newest kernel. Because it works fine on the old kernel
<Kouryuu> ahmadsaifan, heh I still have to fix my totally hosed ati drivers from running beryl ;)
<david00> jtshaw: thanks for all the help
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<unimatrix9> ahmadsaifan  : you can try any command from the terminal to see it work
<boelraty> animatrix9> maybe i have change the right for admin
<dd2d> I have a question concerning Ubuntu and it's related to Wubi, can I post it here? (newbie)
<snowy> wow... dmesg works perfectly fine
<unimatrix9> ahmadsaifan  : so gaim is just gaim as you type it, and to add at startup use sessions in gnome
<snowy> but when i try to run sudo dmesg is just freeze's
<ahmadsaifan> someone just spoke in ubuntu effects, they told me the command
<unimatrix9> jeeeeeeeeeeeeH
<unimatrix9> :P
<Jordan_U> dd2d, Can't hurt, there is also a wubi channel IIRC
<ahmadsaifan> but what is the command i put in for gaim?>
<unimatrix9> is he blind?
<spencer28> Anyone CTC about my ubuntu network problem?
<spencer28> PM me
<jtshaw> david00: no problem.. hope it helps
<dd2d> Thanks, I'll try first here then. I installed it on my E:/ drive (6GB) and get the error NO RAID DISKS
<lufis> ahmadsaifan: gaim is simply "gaim"
<dd2d> and then udevd-event[2827] 
<ahmadsaifan> Just gaim?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<bulmer> spencer28: here is okay...type this  "ip a"  and tell me what your ip address is and name of your nic
<erisco> when I get to the terminal with ctrl+alt+f3 and I try to log in, it says that my login was incorrect...
<erisco> however I for sure used the correct username and password
<boelraty> animatrix9 > that's happen just after that : sudo usermod -G -a netdev boelraty
<spencer28> well right now I am in windows. I wrote down when I was on ubuntu
<bulmer> erisco: on the other consoles..you used same login credentials?
<Jordan_U> philthy, What is the graphics glitch exactly, and what GFX card?
<Toddler> anyone in here actually using multiple desktops ? rotating cube is nice and all but whats the use of having 4 desktops ??
<nikron> Toddler: I use it
<Jordan_U> Toddler, I do
<bulmer> spencer28: also right down the resullt of   netstat -rn  and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<philthy> Jordan_U,  After installing the new kernel, when windows have a pop-up, the pop-up doesn't appear right away, I have to click the taskbar for it to appear. nVidia 7800
<erisco> bulmer, I cannot get in on any of them...
<lufis> Toddler: More space :)
<spencer28> i need my ubuntu to use 192.168.0.102, 192.168.0.1, 255.255.255.0,
<palintheus> Toddler: I use 2 desktops
<unimatrix9> Toddler yes i use four
<bulmer> erisco: that tells me you dont have the correct credentials
<Jordan_U> Toddler, It is very useful for organizing different tasks that I am doing at the same time
<erisco> bulmer, I can log in fine though, and I know the root password
<erisco> bulmer, I just cannot seem to login with the ctrl+alt+f3 console thing
<spencer28> cannot add MAC to ARP
<politik> I'm trying to use xming to run an X session on my Windows box, and I'm able to log in, but once I log in I only get my desktop background, and gnome doesn't seem to start
<bulmer> erisco: how are you exactly logging on on those consoles?
<politik> any ideas?
<erisco> bulmer, what do you mean? It prompts me for my username... so I type it. Then it prompts me for my password... I type it
<Jordan_U> Toddler, It has been in almost all *nix managers for decades ( literally ) and will be added to OSx in the next release, so it's not just a novelty item like many parts of beryl
<bruenig> four desktops has a purpose
<bulmer> erisco:  are you on a gui now? log out and use same credentials you use in the console..see if you can log in
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Jesus
<Jesus> thx
<erisco> bulmer, yes I am on a gui. I have already used those credentials many times
<osxdude|laptop> please say os x not osx
<osxdude|laptop> thank you
<bulmer> erisco: check your /etc/securetty if any users are allowed
<bulmer> osx :)
<spencer28> I can ping 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.102,, but not 192.168.0.1
<politik> anyone? how can I debug why when I log in to my ubuntu box via xdmcp I can see the gdm login prompt and login, but gnome doesn't start afterwards?
<bulmer> spencer28:  who owns that .1? is it another device?
<renate> Hi there
<renate> my sound doesn't work anymore
<Where|here> Hello renate
<spencer28> have dlink router
* Pelo thinks he figured out why his cron keeps borking and is trying a work around
<Where|here> renate: Do you have an Intel sound card?
<dd2d> Can anyone help me? :)
<renate> SB live from creative
<erisco> bulmer, which file contains that information? I see access.conf, group.conf, limits.conf, pam_env.conf, time.conf
<genii> spencer28: Your router may not be set to answer ICMP requests
<Pelo> dd2d,  what with ?
<Jordan_U> politik, Does failsafe gnome or failsafe terminal work?
<bulmer> spencer28: also prefix your responses with a nic..so it will not be missed
<Grandpappi> ineed some help in determining if my madwifi-ng driver patches are working.  can anyone help with some commands?
<lufis> renate: changed anything recently?
<bulmer> erisco off hand i cant recall..check all of them
<renate> yea, created a .asoundrc because the default device was wrong
<erisco> bulmer, in all of them everything is commented out
<lufis> renate: That may be the problem ;)
<renate> contint of the .asoundrc is pcm.!default {       type hw        card 2}
<bulmer> erisco:  did I say  /etc/securetty ?
<renate> card 2 is the soundcard that i use
<lufis> renate: So you have two cards?
<renate> there is a onboard one but unused
<politik> Jordan_U: sorry, how do I select those when using xdmcp (via xming)? I am able to use the machine fine from a local login
<lufis> renate: Do away with the config file and just turn off onboard sound in the bios
<erisco> bulmer, yes I assumed you meant /etc/security/
<renate> well the system actually recognised 3
<spencer28> nic...do u still need what you asked for before?
<bulmer> erisco:  did I say  /etc/securetty ?  <-- look carefully
<renate> my network card..
<renate> as OSS mixer
<renate> no idea why.
<lufis> Hm
<qetuR> lufis, still doesnt work
<spencer28> netstat not showing 192.168.0.102
<lufis> qetuR: Applications don't get translated I don't think. "Firefox" is "Firefox" in every language
<qetuR> yes, firefox
<renate> well i don'T think thats the problem lufis , becqause in vlc i set as output device the hw0,2 and it still doesn't output anything
<erisco> bulmer, okay I do have it opened now. It seems to just list the standard console names
<qetuR> but the panel is still english
<Pelo> renate,  dbl click on the volume icon, check in the menu under preference or device and change from oss to alsa
<lufis> renate: Did you try disabling it in bios?
<politik> hm bizarre... if I turn off xming's clipboard integration, it works fine
<bulmer> erisco: also do a  man securetty
<isei> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<renate> Pelo:  the SB live one (alsa mixer) is the one that is active
<spencer28> nic.... going to bet netstat -rn and resolv info. can I pm u the post?
<renate> lufis:  not yet
<shadowhywind> is there a log of what happens at startup?
<paotzu> sb live is that one weird chipset, the ev something?
<lufis> renate: Try it anyway
<Pelo> renate, might need to disalble the onboard one in the bios,
* Pelo buts out now
<boyam> lol@spencer28
<renate> ok i try
<renate> cya in 2 min
<paotzu> I remember for years that would just crash teh kernel :(
<Where|here> At least once a day, the X server crashes and restarts. This sometimes happens when using FireFox and sometimes happens when using Pidgin. I am using the 64-bit version. Does anybody know how I might be able to diagnose this problem?
<lufis> paotzu: yeah, i have one sb live card but it shows up as two devices
<kefka> I installed vmware server, and get this when trying to run it: /usr/lib/vmware-server/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware-server/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<erisco> bulmer, okay then according to securetty I should be able to login
<bulmer> erisco okay
<lufis> Where|here: what version of ubuntu?
<boyam> spencer28: not nic literally, the person's nickname as I wrote out to address you in the beginning of this message....you'd adress me with boyam: <whatever you got to say here>
<Where|here> lufis: feisty
<unimatrix9> system / systemlogs?
<Pelo> kefka,  how did you install vmware ?
<kefka> Pelo: From apt, following the ubuntu wiki guide, including the pam modification
<erisco> bulmer, I just found the problem
<spencer28> k thought u meant nic card ha
<Jordan_U> Where|here, What GFX card?
<bulmer> erisco okay..what was it?
<erisco> bulmer, I always type all my capitals with the caps lock key... and for some reason the caps lock key doesn't work in that console
<Pelo> kefka, if you are running fiesty,  with gnome,  just install it from the add/remove menu , it's easier
<erisco> bulmer, so my password was always wrong
<Pelo> kefka, and it works
<kefka> Pelo: Running a server install
<bulmer> erisco: i told yah..credentials were not right
<spencer28> Bulmer: i would love if someone could finally solve this problem with me.
<Pelo> kefka, I can'T help with that one, maybe the ppl in #vmware can
<kefka> Pelo: I'll try cleaning this up and reinstalling the normal way.
<orangefly>  can someone help with remote desktop to server 2003....???....
<erisco> bulmer, that was my best guess as well but seeing as I for sure was typing it correctly... bah =\
<bulmer> spencer28: you can pay me to solve it :)
<erisco> bulmer, it doesn't show the password you are typing so I had no idea... until I just accidentally typed my password first
<erisco> bulmer, into the username field =\
<bulmer> erisco: chuck it as lesson learned
<Where|here> Jordan_U: 128MB NVIDIA GeForce 8300GS
<Where|here> Sorry for taking so long to look it up
<spencer28> Bulmer: i would rather try to work with someone and learn as I go
<Where|here> orangefly: pt-get install rdesktop
<spencer28> Bulmer: to poor at this time
<bobc> is it possible to boot the live-cd to the console instead of the desktop?
<erisco> bulmer, at least I don't have to keep restarting all the time when a program goes down now
<Where|here> orangefly: *apt-get
<bulmer> spencer28: you can always pay and learn as you go along.. hehehe
<Where|here> orangefly: Then type rdesktop server
<Jordan_U> politik, I don't use XDMCP ( I always just do ssh -X ) so I am not very familiar with it, does it give you a standard GDM like you would get with a local login?
<bulmer> politik: btw.. xdcmp is considered unsecure log-in..but it is your box..so
<protoloco> in...
<renate> seems to have woreked
<protoloco> <protoloco> hello, i have isntall xen with centos and rhel, Im new in ubuntu.. somebody has installed xen with his virtual machines??  somebody can point me to the right direction to manage my XEN virtual machines...
<renate> but i still wonder why
<renate> i mean.. what if i wanted to use both soundcards?
<Pelo> renate, you'd have to dig around a lot more then just asking here
<Jordan_U> Where|here, Might be a bug in the Nvidia drivers, you might try grabbing the newest ones from nvidia.com *if* you are willing and able to recompile them whenever there is a kernel upgrade
<bulmer> spencer28: anyhow..you gathered the info i request of you?
<Pelo> renate, you'd probably end up manualy editing config files and such
<renate> k
<Pici> !xen | protoloco
<ubotu> protoloco: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<zirra-meeting> Damnit.  Why does it keep putting SPLASH in my grub when I take it out and run update-grub?> :/
<protoloco> perfect!
<protoloco> Pici
<Where|here> Jordan_U: I shall try. Thanks :). (Also, I just realized I was using "nv" instead of "nvidia," so I will try the latter.) Thanks for your help!
<bulmer> protoloco: there is a new book on Xen how to deploy it..
<xanith> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on my computer at work, and on XP i was running dual screens, one at 1280x1024, and the other 1440x780, once ubuntu was installed the widescreen, just flashes blue squares now.. How would I go about fixing this?
<Pelo> renate,  you need to understand that this is just a user support channel as in  the users provide the support,  our expertise can be limited on some subject and usualy relates to what we had to deal with
<Mishu> Is there some way so a script must stop before reboot, like before reboot apache, mysql always stop...!
<Pelo> ie , some stuff we just don'T know
<protoloco> bulmer how is called?
<carretto> http://binnyva.blogspot.com/2005/11/md5-is-dead-use-sha1.html
<bulmer> protoloco: google for it, its probably available on amazon
<ismell> I'm trying to get pam_ldap/nss_ldap to use TLS but I keep getting a Verification error. I found his, but what does it mean by an openssl CA error ?
<aib> how do I get sudo to recognize environment variables such as PYTHONPATH?
<ismell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap2/+bug/58487
<spencer__30> does anyone feel like helping with a ubuntu internet connection issues?
<mrga> hello
<mrga>  i have big problem
<Jordan_U> zirra-meeting, You have to take it out in the automagic kernel settings ( where update-grub looks to find how to generate the kernel entries )
<Pelo> mrga, what do you think it is ?
<bulmer> spencer__30: i tried to assist you..you gathered the info i ask of you?
<mrga> i changed permisslion to /var and now i can/t login as gnome
<Moriarty> LILO IS DEAD
<Jordan_U> zirra-meeting, The part that is commented out *don't uncomment it just edit it*
<Moriarty> AND WE ALL LAUGHED
<pacmanfan> <3 grub
<Moriarty> ENCYCLOPEDIADRAMATICA.COM
<Pelo> mrga, boot the recovery mode and change it back
<Jordan_U> Moriarty, Why are you using lilo?
<bulmer> mrga: that was not wise..you may have to re-install
<Pici> !offtopic | Moriarty
<ubotu> Moriarty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spencer__30> Bulmer: I am sorry but I am not in the position to pay anyone for much these days. Just starting out.
<mrga> how
<mrga> how pelo
<bulmer> spencer__30: okay..just put it on the tab.. <wink>
<Moriarty> gay
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<spencer__30> Bulmer: k,, back in a bit
<spencer__30> Bulmer: thx
<Pelo> mrga, from the boot menu, select the second item and use the same command you use to change the /var permission,  probably   sudo chmod 755 /var
<Dim45> hy
<Pelo> !pm | dim
<ubotu> dim: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mrga> what is seconf item
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-stkn8-0-0-cust632.midd.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
<Pelo> mrga,  you get a menu when you boot the computer ?
<mrga> no i just get to login ,but loks like terminal
<Sivik> what is the command to clear the history of commands
<Pelo> mrga, type esc right after the bios info screen , you should get a boot menu , use the recovery mode listed shoud be second item in the list
<kefka> <Sivik>: rm .bash_history
<betamax_> hi
<cox377> hello there, can anyone recommend a cd ripper to rip to MP3?
<Pelo> mrga, or try the comman from that prompt you get
<nalioth> cox377: serpentine
<politik> anyone know how to change the display resolution in an X server that is running on my windows box? Opening the System->resolution menu only shows the current resolution, with no option to change it
<mrga> ok thanks, and i choose recovery and than type sudo chmod 755 /var
<Pelo> mrga, shuld do it,
<betamax_> am i allowed to ask general linux questions here?
<genii> Sivik: in ~ that is, the .bash_history
<mrga> ok thaksm
<ahmadsaifan> i need help installing Real Player 10.5 so i can watch videos online
<bulmer> betamax_: yes
<ahmadsaifan> its not working
<Sivik> genii: how do i remove it without removing the file or messing anyting up
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, how did you install it ?
<ahmadsaifan> i didnt install
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  didn'T we do this yesterday ?
<genii> Sivik: It is automagically remade, don't worry
<ahmadsaifan> no...
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  do you have the realplayer bin file on your desktop ?
<ahmadsaifan> http://www.real.com/
<betamax_> how would i copy all of my home directory except for a few directories within it to a certain place?
<ahmadsaifan> yes i do
<betamax_> in the command line, i mean
<danta> is pidgin already in the repos?
<Sivik> genii: thanks
<Sivik> so what is the command again
<ahmadsaifan> i have the file on my desktop
<genii> Sivik: If you want your own removed, rm ~/.bash_history
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, open the terminal,    cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  sudo ,./filename.bin    remeber that linux is case sensitive
<Pici> danta: No, pidgin will not be in the feisty repos.
<ahmadsaifan> what is cd desktop for?
<genii> Sivik: If someone elses, sudo rm /home/<theirname>/.bash_history
<danta> Pici, never?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  to change the current folder to your desktiop,  and my mistake the last command is   sudo ./filename.bin
<Sivik> genii: that didn't work, i can still view what i have typed by pressing the up button
<ahmadsaifan> ok, can you list them again
<ahmadsaifan> in order
<ahmadsaifan> sorry
<bulmer> betamax_: you may have to play around with the command..tar and sed..no one has the answer off the bat..needs some tinkering
<Pici> danta: I don't believe so.  Too much with the structure of gaim changed for it to be backported.  It will be in Gutsy though, the next release.
<betamax_> is it possible to do it in one command, or would i have to do cp /home/user/* /path/to destination
<youknowme> I did "sudo apt-get install lame" but I still can't find libmp3lame.so.0, or anything that even looks like it at all. Help please?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  cd Desktop        sudo chmod 777 filename.bin        sudo ./filename.bin
<betamax_> then remove the ones i don't want
<Pici> danta: You can install it manually using a package from getdeb.net, but of course thats not 'officially supported' :)
<danta> Pici thanx, will do that
<bulmer> betamax_: juidicious use of tar and sed and piping will do it..youhave to play around to get it right
<ahmadsaifan> it says no such directory pelo
<pvl> hi can some1 help get my microphone to record?
<ambassada> how can i make xchat to understand scandinavian letters
<betamax_> ok, i'll mess around for a while, see what i can do
<ahmadsaifan> and command not found
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  linux is case sensitive, it is not  cd desktop, it is cd Desktop
<ahmadsaifan> i did put that in
<bulmer> pvl: i want to know too..i never played with media stuff..
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, open a  fresh terminal
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<youknowme> hello,  I did "sudo apt-get install lame" but I still can't find libmp3lame.so.0, or anything that even looks like it at all. Help please?
<ahmadsaifan> put in cd Desktop?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,yes
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<yell0w> uhm guys, how can i use junior-typing ?
<ahmadsaifan> then?
<ahmadsaifan> then....
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  sudo chmod 777 filename      replace filename with the name of the file
<bulmer> youknowme: did you have an updated database after you did your locate? or you did a find / ?
<yell0w> uhm guys, how can i use junior-typing ?
<bulmer> yell0w: yes you cant, we cant stop you..whatever junior-typing is
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  I've typed it 3 times already , you need to show as much patience with me as I am showing with you
<youknowme> bulmer, sorry but now I are confuse. What do you mean?
<bulmer> yell0w: yes you can*, we cant stop you..whatever junior-typing is
<betamax_> he's asking how he can
<bulmer> youknowme: how did you attempt to find the file?
<yell0w> bulmer, i didn't ask whether i can, i asked how i start the program and use it
<pvl> anyone know how to get microphones to record?
<youknowme> bulmer, through audacity, the program that needs it
<bulmer> yell0w: it flashes by fast..so i missed the gist
<ahmadsaifan> thank you it is working
<bulmer> youknowme: what command you used to find the file?
<ismell> any on setup pam_ldap with TLS ?
<betamax_> yell0w, what is junior-typing
<yell0w> betamax_, a typing game for kids so they'll learn typing properly
<Pelo> bulmer,  locate filename
<youknowme> bulmer, I'm using the GUI of Audacity
<valeri> hey guys
<hammedhaaret> hi
<bulmer> Pelo: he just installed it, it would not appeard on locate database
<bulmer> unless he updatedb immediately
<Pelo> bulmer, I'll take your wrod for it
<valeri> im new whit ubuntu
<valeri> could someone help me
<Pelo> valeri,  weilcome tothe madhouse
<betamax_> yell0w, where did you get it from? is it a .deb file or source that needs to be compiled?
<Pelo> valeri, wht do you need help with ?
<yell0w> betamax_, repo, feisty
<bulmer> youknowme: most libraries are in /usr/include or /lib  look there?
<valeri> i need help whit every thin
<valeri> *thing
<southafrikanse> hello. I want to install pidgin. But my repository list doesn't find it
<youknowme> bulmer, I looked in /lib but not in /include, I'll try that now
<betamax_> yell0w, did you install it with "apt-get install junior-typing"?
<valeri> first i will ask is here a german channel ??
<jkiff> Hi all.  Quick question, is there a simple way to determine which version of ubuntu is running on a machine from a shell?
<Pelo> valeri,  if you want help here you'll need to ask some specific questions, if you want everything at once try the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<yell0w> betamax_, yes
<valeri> is her a german channel any where
<Pelo> jkiff, uname -r will get you the kernel,  that will give us a clue
<PP188> jkiff: lsb_release -c -d
<VSpike> !de | valeri
<ubotu> valeri: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<betamax_> yell0w, the command to run it should be "junior-typing" then, try running that in the terminal
<mrga> ok pelo i did it, and i typed pass and a don't know what to do else
<valeri> kk thx
<yell0w> betamax_, already did before i come here
<yell0w> lol
<youknowme> bulmer, well it wasn't in /include either. Is there a terminal search command of some sort I could use?
<betamax_> hmm
<mrga> ok pelo i did it, and i typed pass and a don't know what to do else
<VSpike> Does anyone know anything like SQL Server Management Studio for Linux?
<needhelpnstuff> aloah, someone messed my computer up  no i get the message Gubr error 17, i cant boot ubuntu OR XP
<jkiff> PP188: Nice!  Thanks.  :)
<valeri> and how i change channel ??
<PP188> jkiff: ok.. =] 
<mrga> ok pelo i did it, and i typed pass and a don't know what to do else
<jonathan8di> One of the things I like to do when I used windows was create music using a simple midi editor.
<Pelo> mrga, did you manage to get the boot menu
<Pelo> mrga,  can you calm down a bit
<bulmer> youknowme:  yes  ..man find ..so many options though
<mrga> ok
<Pelo> mrga, did you manage to get the boot menu
<mrga> yes
<jonathan8di> It seems that ubuntu does not come with a software synthesizer.  Is that correct?
<Pelo> mrga,  and you got to the command prompt ?
<palintheus> valeri: "/join #ubuntu-de"
<valeri> exit
<DrDabbles> Vspike, there are a few utilities slightly similar for MySQL. Searching synaptic for mysql should show them
<valeri> kk
<mrga> command prompt,
<needhelpnstuff> noone here that can help me?
<mrga> i did recovery
<betamax_> yell0w, when you installed it, what were the names of the packages it installed?
<mrga> and i was asked for pass
<palintheus> !patience | needhelpnstuff
<ubotu> needhelpnstuff: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mrga> and then i get thi
<mrga> this root@mrga
<jonathan8di> I installed qjackctl jackd vkeybd seq24 zynaddsubfx hydrogen
<needhelpnstuff> hmkay
<eugman> What do I need to make and run hello world level c++ programs?
<Pelo> !enter | mrga
<ubotu> mrga: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yell0w> betamax_,   gtypist tipptrainer tipptrainer-data-de typespeed xletters
<jonathan8di> But I'm having trouble getting everything up and working
<jonathan8di> Especially JACK
<Pelo> mrga,  that root@mrga is the command prompt,  did you enter the command I giave yo there ?   sudo chmod 777 /var ?
<jonathan8di> I really don't know what I'm doing
<mrga> i enterd 755,
<jonathan8di> Any suggestions on where I should look for help?
<betamax_> yell0w, it looks like either "gtypist" or "tipptrainer" is the program you need to run, try both of them in the terminal
<southafrikanse> hello. I want to install pidgin. But my repository list doesn't find it
<Pelo> mrga,  my mistake I did tell you 755,  and you still can'T boot the regular ubuntu ?
<bulmer> yell0w: did you try info junior-typing or man junior-typing?
<fox2mike> hey folks, need some help with fawn
<mrga> after i type 777, than i should reboot
<fox2mike> I have a sony vaio, and I can't get X to pick up a resolution higher than 800x600
<betamax_> southafrikanse, pidgin is not yet in the feisty repos, you will have to go to the website and download the source code
<Pelo> mrga,  yep,  sudo restart is the command
<fox2mike> and at that res, I can't see the install buttons
<mrga> ok i'll trz
<southafrikanse> betamax_: thank you
<DrDabbles> fox2mike, what version of ubuntu?
<fox2mike> any suggestions?
<VSpike> DrDabbles: Thanks - do you know if any will work with MS SQL Server?
<youknowme> bulmer, I FOUND IT! Yay, I used the search  program at Places>Search. Thanks for your help!
<alexandre> how can i find where is a program that is already installed in add/remove
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: Fiesty Fawn
<winnix> Hello
<winnix> What is the version after Fiesty that is being worked on?
<yell0w> betamax_, there's no command junior-typing, how can there be a manual ?
<yell0w> :/
<DrDabbles> Vspike, I have seen a novell project written in mono that is supposed to allow you to manage several types of SQL server, including MSSQL. I have not, however, tried to compile or run it. There are also no debian packages for it as far as I know
<Pelo> alexandre, check the filtes at the top of the add/remove dialog, there is a  installed program selection
<PP188> winnix: gusty?
<DrDabbles> fox2mike, do you know what graphics chipset you have? Perhaps an intel built-in chipset?
<betamax_> yell0w, it wasn't me who said that :) try running "gtypist" or "tipptrainer"
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: gimme a minute, I'll find out the chipset
<mrga> no i can't get normal boot
<mailavj> help pls.. i'm not able to play VCDs i have mplayer and vlc installed in fiesty fdawn
<Pelo> mrga,  what command did you use to change the permission on /var in the first place ?
<VSpike> DrDabbles: thx :)
<mrga> sudo chmod 755 /var
<betamax_> winnix: it's Gutsy Gibbon i believe
<yell0w> betamax_, tipptrainer might be it but it's asking for some other stuff
<yell0w> bbl
<Pelo> mrga, I mean befor you got the problem
<needhelpnstuff> aloah, someone messed my computer up  no i get the message Grub error 17, i cant boot ubuntu OR XP
<mrga> i login as root, and changed it manual
<mrga> not with comand
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff, hld on
<betamax_> yell0w could you copy the output for me?
<spencer28> HELO
<Pelo> mrga,  how ?
<needhelpnstuff> pelo k
<spencer28> Anyone feeling like assisting with ubuntu internet connect problem?
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff, how many hdd do you hve ?
<mrga> on normal boot, i login as root, than i went to /vas, and right mouse click, chose preferences, and i chage permissions
<Pelo> mrga,  then boot back as root , and go change the permissions back
<mrga> how
<Pelo> mrga,  how did you boot as root the first time around ?
<needhelpnstuff> Pelo, afaik two
<mrga> with recovery
<efram> does Ubuntu normal install recuire mp3 codec to play mp3s?
<protoloco> the diferences of /etc/group   and /etc/group- ?
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff,  go in the bios and check that the boot order is still the same as before
<DrDabbles> fox2mike, any luck?
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: lspci tells me Intel Corp Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<needhelpnstuff> i just typed fdisk -l its two HDs
<Pelo> mrga, ...  can I ask why you change the /var permission to start with ?
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: which isn't mighty helpful...
<needhelpnstuff> one 40 gb hda1
<mrga> because i couldn't save web site in /var/www
<needhelpnstuff> and  250 with alots of partition
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff, how much do you know about your computer ?
<DrDabbles> fox2mike, Okay, then to get it working you will probably need 915resolution installed
<needhelpnstuff> quite a lot
<hwilde> anybody use a logitech cordless rumblepad ?
<needhelpnstuff> why?
<betamax_> efram: yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 for more info
<efram> betamax_:  thanks
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: hrmm, off the livecd?
<DrDabbles> fox2mike: That will modify what the video bios reports to X on boot, so it sees the higher resolution as available. Then you'll need to do the typical modify of the xorg.conf file.
<DrDabbles> fox2mike: are you running the liveCD, or have you installled ubuntu?
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: Livecd
<snowy> how do u re-enable admin rights to a accocunt?
<mrga> i think that there is no solution, so i need to reinstall , can i save somehow my archives,
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff, just trying to get an idea of your skill level,  I was starting to wonder,   check in the bios to make sure your boot order is still the same as it was before, and if that doesn'T work , boot the live cd and see if all the partitions are as tehy are suppse to be
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: I may need to get a binary i915 off another box and then run it here
<snowy> account*
<hwilde> anybody use a logitech cordless rumblepad ?
<travis> should i go with ubuntu ultimate ?
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: but then, the installer should be fixed to show buttons at 800x600 :)
<Pelo> mrga, boot the live cd and eiter put your /home folder on a seperate partiton or back it up to a cd or smeting
<praveen> how to backup all my repositories in Feisty fawn
<praveen> ?
<DrDabbles> fox2mike: Ah, that makes is much more difficult...actually getting the app installed and getting it to apply on the LiveCD, and then restarting X to change the resolution is...difficult.
<jonathan8di> Does anyone know a good guide for setting up a midi synthesizer and sequencer?
<mrga> i put live cd , but nothing happens,
<Pelo> travis,  there is no advantage to ubuntu ultimate, it's just a repack of the official ubuntu,  get the regular ubuntu live cd
<Pelo> mrga, how did you install ubuntu to start with ?
<travis> is it stable?
<mrga> live cd,
<DrDabbles> fox2mike: I agree. I had the same issue with an nvidia chipset on my new AMD64 board...but I was able to install the kernel module and restart X. Still a REAL pain, and I don't think that would work too sell with the 915 stuff :-/
<Pelo> mrga,you need to boot your cmputer after you put in the live cd
<betamax_> does anyone here know regular expressions?
<Pelo> travis, is what stable ?
<zenbuntu> About to instal ubunto 7.04 on old computer with small 13GB disk. Can anyone tell me just how much space ubunto needs to be safe?
<gerber^Cavesup> Anybody know a good irssi xmms plugin?
<mrga> aha, ok, i'll try,
<Terrasque> betamax_: i know some
<mrga> cya
<travis> pelo, im downloading ultimate because i only have 5.04 install cd and is ultimate stable ?
<hwilde> betamax_, what kind of regex
* Pelo runs away before mrga comes back 
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: just tell me how I can completely kill and restart X, I have the rest covered
<praveen> ?
<Terrasque> zenbuntu: depends, a good guideline is around 5gb imo
<praveen> ?
<praveen> how to backup all my repositories in Feisty fawn ?
<betamax_> whichever kind unix commands like grep and sed use
<needhelpnstuff> Pelo, they are but someone deleted the partition with K-ubuntu on it which was installed on /hdb hda1 had Xp on it.as i said bootmanagement in bios is right, and both HDs are detected
<needhelpnstuff> skill level in linux is not that high, its just a couple a commands know :D
<hwilde> betamax_, what do you want to do with a regex
<Pelo> travis,  why don'T you just get the 7.04 cd from the ubuntu.org site ? , and we donT' support ultimate here, it is not an official release
<travis> o ok
<zenbuntu> terrasque thanks that will do for the space that I have left thks
<travis> when ever i donwloaded fiest fawn it never auto runs when i wanna install
<mrga> pelo how can i put home folder to cd, if i can't get gnome
<travis> ive also tried 6.06
<DrDabbles> To restart X you can simply click Quit and then Log Out. If that doesn't totally restart X you can press CTRL+ALT+1 to get to terminal 1, and enter "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<betamax_> hwilde, i want to use sed to examine the output from ls, and replace the line breaks with spaces, is this possible?
<mrga> pelo how can i put home folder to cd, if i can't get gnome
<DrDabbles> fox2mike: To restart X you can simply click Quit and then Log Out. If that doesn't totally restart X you can press CTRL+ALT+1 to get to terminal 1, and enter "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff,  the stage 2 grub is on the same partiton as your kbuntu  install , which is why you get an error,  you'll need to reinstall kubuntu , to get the full grub installed again and boot both os or restor the MRB to boot your windows
<Pelo> mrga, you can do it from the live cd
<fox2mike> DrDabbles: tried all that, but let's see
<mrga> ok
<fishing_guy> Hello,,ubuntu internet connectivity troubles,, any takers?
<needhelpnstuff> mhm what if i dont want the kbunutu installed gain, is there no way to get grub installed only for XP?
<stuart-> i'm having weird laggy/cubic playback with .wmv on my players. someone once recommended me some codec packages to make it play smoother, anyon ehave any idea what it is?
<betamax_> hwilde, i already have some knowledge of regex, i just need to know what the character for a line break is
<Pelo> needhelpnstuff, get the supergrub cd and restore the windows boot ,
<Pelo> !grub | needhelpnstuff
<ubotu> needhelpnstuff: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: ubuntu specific, or any PC on the network?
<carthik> fishing_guy, what seems to be the problem? Describe it as best as you can. Thats a good way to get takers. :)
<travis> when ever i donwload the iso off ubuntu.org for fiesty fawn or 6.06 when i startup with the cd in the drive it never starts frmo ti why is that ?
<needhelpnstuff> allright thank
<DrDabbles> carthik: Nice. :-)
<hwilde> betamax_, \n
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: just ubuntu
<alexluft> Hi there! Linux/Ubuntu newb here.  just installed Feisty Fawn on an AMD Dell system.  I'm on a 22" monitor and can't seem to figure out how to boost my resolution higher than 800x600.  I have integrated gfx.
<carthik> travis, you probably wrote the iso as a file to the cd - you have to burn from the iso, using it as a disk image
<betamax_> hwilde, thank you, will that work with sed?
<travis> but with the cds i got in the mail liek 2 years ago everything is fine but its an old version
<efram> ummm lol.. how do I brows network? im using default Xfce
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Ok, let's hear the problem description.
<Pelo> travis,  what is your video card ?
<fishing_guy> Carthik: I got the info u need I think. I wrote it all down.
<travis> noop everything there
<travis> ooo no clue
<carthik> fishing_guy, lets have it then - straight to the problem.
<travis> standerd dell inspiron 1300
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: cannot ping router
<alesan> hi, how do I learn how to make a ubuntu package for my program? thanks
<Pelo> travis,  for computers wth nvidia and ati card you'll need to use the alternate install cd , which is text based
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Does the PC have an IP address? Which version of Ubuntu?
<travis> can i do it ?
<carthik> travis, you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto too
<travis> ok thank you guys
<hoarycripple> i have 2 SATA drives on an adaptec SAS/SATA controller (aic94xx) how do i get ubuntu to recognize them?
<fishing_guy> Drabbles, Carthik: ubuntu 7.0.4 I think.
<ahmadsaifan> how do i install themes from the beryl site: http://themes.beryl-project.org/    ????????????????/
<hypl> does anyone know how to move a mantis install from one server to another
<Jack_Sparrow> hoarycripple: Are they setup as raid?
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Does the PC have an IP address?
<hoarycripple> Jack_Sparrow, no they are not
<Pelo> alesan, can you be a little more specific, what do you mean make your own packages ?
<sherkin> Hi,
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: yes,,
<reallyjoel> are there hotkeys for switching desktops?
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: What is the IP address you have?
<kel39ru> hi@all! :P is there any command, that would show ur some hardware specifications. Like more adwanced info about CPU. For example i know that my cpu is AMD Athlon 1800+, and it's running on 1533mhz, but i have no idea about more detailed info is it Palomino, Thoroughbred or Thorton. Or do i have to go to bios for it?:)
<sherkin> What would be the best way to install emacs 22 in feisty ?
<fishing_guy> 192.168.0.0
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: ctrl-alt left or right arrow
<Pelo> reallyjoel,  check in menu > system > prefs > keybaord shorcuts, they are listed there
<reallyjoel> thanks
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: well thats the thing,, the routing tables are not displaying properly.
<n0ur> hmm, hey guys i have a question : i want to download ubuntu, but i get dc alot, so i download it using ftp client ( i already got filezilla ) but i don't know how to go from there.. help?
<aleph1> hello everyone. I am having problems with the ftpd-ssl package. it seems to ignore the /etc/ftpchroot file or else chrooting fails for some other reasen. do any of you know what I should try?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i isntall themes form this site? http://themes.beryl-project.org/
<fishing_guy> Drabbles:  how do I add an entry?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  ask in #beryl
<n0ur> wow, alot of ppl asking..
<ThatLazyGuy> after switching my default file manager from nautilus to thunar, the desktop icons disapeared
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<sahil> hey i cant update my stytem
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: I presume the IP of the router is 192.168.0.1 or something like that? And yours is actually 192.168.0.2?
<Pelo> n0ur,  and very few ppl answering
<n0ur> xD, hope i can help :S
<Pelo> sahil,  are you sure there are updates available ?
<alexluft> Don't know if anyone saw my question but how do I install integrated gfx drivers?  Just installed 7.04 and thinking of leaving Windows
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: router 192.168.0.1
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil: Have you ever used the script automatix or envy...?
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: before adding a routing entry (will be done by DHCP usuallly) you need to get the computer pinging the router
<hoarycripple> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to set them up as RAID?
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: ip 192.168.0.102
<Pelo> n0ur, run while you can't you donT' want to get trapped here
<Jack_Sparrow> hoarycripple: no... but that plug in sata controller may be an issue
<sahil> yeah cuz i just reinstalled and plus the upgrade manager says that there are 122 MB of updates
<aleph1> hello everyone. I am having problems with the ftpd-ssl package. it seems to ignore the /etc/ftpchroot file or else chrooting fails for some other reason. do any of you know what I should try?
<fishing_guy> Drabbles: ok great
<aleph1> oops sorry
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Did you set the IP by hand, or by DHCP?
<sahil> no i have not used automztix or envy, but i don't mind giving it  a try
<carthik> alexluft, are you running feisty, and what is your video card?
<hoarycripple> Jack_Sparrow, can you please clarify?  my BIOS recognizes the drives just fine.
<Pelo> sahil,  the idea is donT' give them a try
<MC_> im haveing a problem with installing ubunto
<Jack_Sparrow> sahil: Bad ideas
<TimeRider41> best way to install the nvidia drivers on recent cards, just the restricted nvidia driver yeah? or?? anything better yet?
<Pelo> sahl why can't you update are you getting any error msg ?
<sahil> Pelo, ok, then lets not try them, lol
<Mishu> What is the way to have script in init.d to run at reboot?
<sahil> Pelo, yes i get an error message
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix sahil:
<Pelo> MC_, what problem ?
<alexluft> carthik, I'm runny Feisty and no card; just intergrated on an AMD Athlon 64
<Mishu> i mean at default runlevel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > sahil:
<Pelo> sahil,  mind sharing with the group
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  that was unneccessary
<MC_> iit will not prtition the hard drive
<carthik> alexluft, the integrated card should have a name - the point is not all cards support OpenGL or 3D acceleration
<Jack_Sparrow> hoarycripple: Bios sees them fine...  and you dont see them running livecd?
<Harkins> What's the name of the package the console installer is in?
<TimeRider41> MC: how large is the drive?
<Pelo> MC_, try partitionning it manualy before starting the installer,  from menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<sahil> it says could not get lock/var/cache/apt/archives/lock-open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) and E: Ubavle to lock the download directory
<MC_> 250 gig
<Mishu> What is the way to have script in init.d to run at reboot?
<alexluft> carthik: let me look to find out; one sec
<TimeRider41> and what's the largest partition you're trying to make?
<TimeRider41> cos there's a bug in the GUI installed if partition is too lare
<Pelo> sahil,  you need to close down all other package manager  synaptic , add/remove etc
<MC_> the drive is empty so ithought i would jusy use it all= swap
<hoarycripple> Jack_Sparrow, let me clarify my setup; I have an SAS controller and SATA controllers.  I have the boot device hooked to SATA0, and my storage hooked to SAS0 (node 0 and 1).
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Did you set the IP by hand, or by DHCP?
<sahil> Pelo, yup everything is closed, only Update manager and irc and gaim are open
<kel39ru> so, it looks like theres no such a command huh?:)
<TimeRider41> MC: it's the gnome partition tool that's the problem
<Pelo> sahil, well something is still opened,  try rebooting the computer, open noting and just run the update manager
<TimeRider41> MC, do you really need to add a swap part of 250gb?
<praveen> hi TimeRider41
<TimeRider41> hiya praveen
<TimeRider41> hope you're not a bot
<sahil> Pelo, will try and be back in 2 min
<TimeRider41> lol
<praveen> do u know how to backup all my repositories in Feisty fawn ?
<hoarycripple> Jack_Sparrow, so I can boot fine. but it wont recognize the two devices on SAS0
<MC_> no i thioght it was needed
<TimeRider41> MC, is this your first time with ubuntu? or?
<Pelo> TimeRider41, maybe he as 150 gig or ram
<Pelo> of
<david__> whats the latest version of gnome?
<MC_> 1st time trying this
<alexluft> carthik: how do I find out from within Ubuntu?
<TimeRider41> pelo: that'd be nice :)
<Pelo> david__,  2.18 I think , check the gnome site
<JohnShortland> MC_: How much ram have you?
<MC_> 2gig ram
<savvas> praveen, the repositories are in: /etc/apt/
<MC_> Amd 64 bit
<david__> Pelo: i did, but on one mag i have they talk about 2.8....
<carthik> alexluft, lspci | grep graphics -- or use the command lshw and then read the output
<praveen> savvas: which file to copy ?
<JohnShortland> david__: gnome 2.20 will be in gutsy gibbon
<Jack_Sparrow> hoarycripple: I understand but I dont have any suggestions on the sas controller...
<savvas> david__, www.gnome.org ?
<Pelo> david__,  the current gnome running on fiesty is 2.18.1
<hoarycripple> ok, no problem
<hoarycripple> clear
<hoarycripple> oops
<TimeRider41> MC, you ran Ubuntu before?
<TimeRider41> cos of not, I'd advise letting it partition for you
* Pelo is gonna go and make some coffe, for himself, he will not be making enough for the whole channel, you can all go to he.... 
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: Sorry, I have the blasted "a network cable is unplugged" error on this xp
<TimeRider41> but to anyone trying to partition on install, who wants more than 220GB for one partition, the partition tool is screwed
<david__> when is gusty gibbon being released?
<savvas> praveen, well sources.list is the main file
<JohnShortland> david__: mid oct
<MC_> only from the disc it worked well
<xanith> Can someone help me with dual screen in ubuntu
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: Can we continue now?
<TimeRider41> sources.list is just a list of the repositories
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Not the same computer you're trying ubuntu on, right?
<Symmetria>  hrm, can someone give me awk format to match the last field in a line (space delimited, number of fields is variable)
<TimeRider41> so does he wanna backup THE files downloaded via apt, or just the repository list
<david__> what will it be like going from 7.04 to gusty gibbon?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: yes,, dual boot
<david__> do i need to format or a updte is simple?
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Did you set the IP by hand, or by DHCP?
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: 1 nic
<alexluft> carthik: it doesn't show up there; I know it's integrated; let me look on Dell's site to give you the specs
<JohnShortland> david__: compiz fusion will be installed by default, newer gnome, newer kernel
<r_rehashed> where do all the .deb packages d/loaded get stored?
<wayoutthere> Is anyone here good with MAME ROMS? Please pvt me if so I need some help.
<david__> JohnShortland: but do i need a fresh install or can i upgrade from 7.04?
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: well I am still learning how to properly setup a static ip in my router and all that but I have tried both ways
<attunix> can synaptic install .tar.gz packages i downloaded?
<r_rehashed> i am using Feisty
<TimeRider41>  - /var/cache/apt/archives
<reallyjoel> Can I list all my installed libraries? Thining specifically of my SDL-libraries.
<TimeRider41> should be there I think
<r_rehashed> TimeRider41: k. thanks
<savvas> david__, you can always upgrade from an old version using the alternate version of iso
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Ok, so, essentially, what you expect is that you'll plug in your PC and it will automagically get an IP like it does in Windows?
<alexluft> carthik: nVidia GeForce 6150 LE integrated graphics drivers
<JohnShortland> david__: to upgrade from feisty to gutsy when it comes out all you have to do is type at a terminal: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade and it'll install gutsy
<savvas> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<carthik> oh okay, alexluft.
<xanith> Is xinerama the better solution to multihead setups?
<TimeRider41> The alternative CD is also included as a menu option with the DVD .iso
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: yes,, I had ubuntu workin great. No internet problems. Then it just stopped
<carthik> alexluft, the easiest way is to try System->Preferences->Desktop Effects and to try and enable that option.
<TimeRider41> fishing, more than one network card?
<systemd0wn> Question, anyone know of some good open source linux biometrics software?  (face, fingerprint, perhaps voice)
<savvas> TimeRider41, yes, but for those that don't have 1gbit/s connections, alternate is easier :p
<fishing_guy2222> I just had one network card
<ambassada> 
<carlo> Is there any way to make system event messages like hardware errors NOT to show on terminals?
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: The fact that you have issues in windows and ubuntu most likely indicates something is wrong with either your NIC or your router. I'd try it with a different NIC or a friend's laptop to see if the problem persists.
<alexluft> carthik, let me try that
<praveen> savvas: u there ?
<savvas> carlo, sure, try grep or pcregrep :)
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: Dam dude,, I gotto goto the brick right away.
<savvas> praveen, yep
<attunix> can synaptic package manager install .tar.gz packages i downloaded?
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: Can I email u?
<DrDabbles> drdabbles: Sure. tom@drdabbles.us
<JohnShortland> attunix: no it cant
<savvas> attunix, negative
<attunix> ok
<erUSUL> attunix: no, you shouldn't install software from tar.gz. Are you sure the program is not in repos?
<JohnShortland> attunix: what are you trying to install
<savvas> attunix, try and find a .deb alternative package
<praveen> savvas: which file to copy for backing up my repositories
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy: Oops. Typed that to myself. tom#drdabbles.us.
<attunix> savvas: The latest version of Gambas; the one in the repos gives me Windows-style buttons, not gnome-style ones.
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: Hey thanks so much for the efforts. Something is wacked out. Learned allot today though.
<savvas> praveen, /etc/apt/sources.list
<fishing_guy2222> Drabbles: TTYL
<alexluft> carthik, i clicked the enable desktop effects button and then it went "gray" for a minute and came back just how it was; still can't up the resolution higher than 800x600
<nibblesmx> I just did something really stupid. I'm using feisty and I "upgraded" by hand libc6 to gutsy's version. Now my devel packages are gone, and I have a bunch of broken packages, and I can't downlograde libc6 to feisty's version. What can I do?
<r_rehashed> TimeRider41: i see only some of the debs there. and i have specified insynaptic to delete only old versions of the debs
<ZumA> www.mynet.com
<DrDabbles> fishing_guy222: That's what's important.
<savvas> attunix, version?
<praveen> savvas: but i want all the package installation files
<carlo> savvas how can I use grep to do that?
<attunix> savvas: the one in repos is 1.0.15. I want to install 1.0.19, which hopefully fixes the interface problem.
<carthik> alexluft, to tweak the resolution is more involved, but do you now have wobbly windows?
<Pelo> nibblesmx,  to into synaptic, remvoe the gutsy repos,  find the pacakage,  right click andsee the options
<carlo> isnt grep about showing things, not hiding them?
<carlo> im not too savvy
<alexluft> nope, just how it was before. What I was "complaining" about before was that I have a 22" display and not making very good use of it at that res
<savvas> carlo, grep can help you get what you need, match it with a specific text. www.regular-expressions.info - you'll have to learn regular expressions and read the: man grep
<carlo> ok thanks
<nibblesmx> Pelo: I don't have any gutsy repos. When I said by hand, I ment manually downloading libc6 package and installing it with gdebi
<Pelo> nibblesmx,  the rest of the suggestion should work as well
<savvas> praveen: oh sorry, i think what you need is aptoncd or backuppc. from the menu: applications > add/remove > type aptoncd and try it
<Pelo> nibblesmx,  when you right click on a package in synaptic you get the option to install earlier versions,  might be in the properties dialog
<savvas> praveen still there? :)
<carthik> alexluft, to change your resolution, you first have to know what the horizontal and vertical refresh rates supported by your monitor are. Once you know that, get back to me
<Pelo> savvas, you scared him off
<alexluft> carthik: ok
<nibblesmx> Pelo: thanks a LOT man. I owe you a cold one :D
<zirra-meeting> Ok, my USB mouse works oddly in X.  It seems to move fine, but click events don't seem to kick off at hte correct times when I click and drag.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<stuart-> ah, disconnected..
<stuart-> i'm having weird laggy/cubic playback with .wmv on my players. someone once recommended me some codec packages to make it play smoother, anyon ehave any idea what it is?
<harveyd> whats the default password when you install mysql with synaptic
<Pelo> alexluft, just look at the lable at the back of your monitor
<harveyd> daleharvey@daleharvey-laptop:/opt/SVN/spriki/trunk/lib$ mysql -uroot -h localhost -p
<harveyd> Enter password:
<harveyd> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  search for the model and number in the forum see if there are any recommendations,    www.ubuntuforums.org
<nilsgodecke> does ammybody know how to get the ES1978 Maestro 2E soundcard to work accurate in ubuntu?
<alexluft> carthik: this? 75 Hz x 83 kHz
<Pelo> harveyd, try your ubuntu username and password
<harveyd> yeh that was my first shot
<Pelo> nilsgodecke, I'm assuming this is not an onboard card ?
<southafrikanse> hello once again: I need help configuring wine
<zirra-meeting> Sigh.. my wireless keeps disconnecting too.
<zirra-meeting> I dont know why.
<nilsgodecke> Pelo it is, i have a compaq armada m700 laptop
<harveyd> my wireless does every hour or so
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  as usual we need specifics
<southafrikanse> Pelo: Tell me what you need
<Pelo> nilsgodecke, look up your model in this list see if anyting is mentionned  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  how about the actual problem ?
<carthik> alexluft, great, alexluft, the first is the vertical rate and the second (83 khz) is the horizontal refresh rate. I hope you did not read them off the monitor's on screen display, because that would be what it is at right now :)
<vocx> For reference, here is a web page explaining what "Error Loading Operating System" means. A proof that it is not a Linux error. It happened before in Windows. http://whocares.de/2004/12/28/error-loading-operating-system/
<harveyd> http://pastebin.com/m2f312947
<alexluft> carthik: off Dell's website
<carthik> alexluft, we really could use the range of rates, but this works just as well.
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: I've already tried that.  I haven't found anything similar to the problem I'm having.
<southafrikanse> Pelo: I've installed wine so I can play Counter Strike
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  go and inquire in #winehq
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  what is the actual nature of the problem just so I know what we need to fix ?
<savvas> attunix, i see 1.0.18-2 in ubuntu universe repository ;)
<sahil> pelo, it worked
<Pelo> sahil, congrats
<sahil> i have another problem. I have Nexiuz, but it doenst open or ask me how to open it
<carthik> alexluft, so now we have to reconfigure the xorg server. to start use the command $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Choose the default options, except - choose "nv" as the graphics driver, and in the end, when it asks you whether you want simple, medium or advanced to configure the monitor, choose advanced and then use the refresh rate info you know.
* Pelo wonders what sahil 's problem was , it was so many problems ago he forgot 
<carthik> alexluft, once you are done reconfiguring xserver-xorg, you can restart X by closing all apps and then doing a ctrl+alt+backspace
<sahil> it just opens it up in a text editor, and when i drag it onto the terminal it says permission denied
<Pelo> sahil,  I hve no idea wht nexiuz is so you'll hve od tell me
<sahil> Pelo, my previous problem was that i couldnt update
<alexluft> carthik: let me try that; thanks
<sahil> Nexiuz is a game for Linux, quake-like
<Pelo> sahil,   cd to the foler where it is , then   sudo chmod 755 filename
<carthik> alexluft, you're welcome. I will be around when you pop back in
<exyan> if I try to connect to an ubuntu share from my windows machine it asks me for a login and password, how the hell do I know it? I didn't set anything
<sahil> difference between 744 and 755?
<kitche> exyan: well you need to set it :)
<exyan> kitche where/how ;p
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: When I click to drag a window, select text, etc, its as if the click happens a few seconds AFTER I actually click.
<Pelo> sahil,  5 is read execute ,  4 is just read
<kitche> exyan: man sbmpass will tell you
<sahil> Pelo, works like a charm
<exyan> smbpass* ?
<sahil> Pelo, thats a lot
<Pelo> sahil,  no prob
<kitche> exyan: I would look it up myself butr anymore I just use scp
<exyan> kitche and there's no man for that :P
<exyan> and I'll just use scp myself, thx for the tip
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  ok sorry I got confused abit I thought you were the sound card,  sounds like your mouse is laggin,  maybe try another usb port to make sure it is  full speed, or smeting, I donT' realy know
<Pelo> nilsgodecke,  I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<zirra-meeting> I did try another usb port.
<f0rqu3> how do I disable minimize effect
<zirra-meeting> no difference.
* Pelo notices kitche  and sighs with releif for the extra help 
<zirra-meeting> I'm having that problem, as well as having the problem with my wireless disconnecting repeatedly.
<zirra-meeting> It connects fine and works fine, but after a while it just disconnects.
<zirra-meeting> and won't reconnect.
<carthik> f0rqu3, what wm are you using? are you using compiz, or compiz fusion?
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  is your wireless usb as well ?
<zirra-meeting> No.
<f0rqu3> gimp
<Pelo> could have explained it
<f0rqu3> minimize to taskbar
<nilsgodecke> Pelo, ok, sorry, well it is not on the list, what is there to do next ?
<zirra-meeting> It could have. ;)  But alas.
<carthik> zirra-meeting, please try and type one long message, instead of one sentence over several message :)
<kitche> exyan: told you wrong command anyways :)
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  pleas repeat your questions periodicaly,  I cannot help you but maybe someone else can
<kitche> exyan: smbpasswd https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-server has more about it
<carthik> f0rqu3, gimp is not a window manager. Are you using compiz?
<Pelo> nilsgodecke, did you look for the computer or the card ?
<f0rqu3> gnome :D
<hekman> anybody have any ideas on good exchange calendar clients other than evolution?  (or is there such a thing)
<nilsgodecke> Pelo, the computer
<carthik> f0rqu3, okay, then what do you mean by removing the minimize effect?
<zirra-meeting> I'm having two problems.  One, my mouse clicks on my usb logitech track ball seem to lag behind by a second or two.  Two, my wireless network disconnects every once in a while and won't reconnect no matter what I do (when it connects it works fine, so I know that the WPA keys are correct).
<Pelo> nilsgodecke, ok,  how do you mean the soundcard is not working properly anyway, can we get some specifics ?
<f0rqu3> hit the minimize button of a window
<jamesstansell> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<riyonuk> How do I install fonts? Cause I wish to install the first one, www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download, buy am unsure on which file to download
<f0rqu3> it goes to the taskbar with an ugly effect
<Alloosh> oh my god, guys I lost the network, when I click the network icon I dont see the eth0 and eth1 what happened?
<Pelo> zirra-meeting, try searching the forum for lagging usb mouse , maybe that will help , or just usb mouse
<IndyGunFreak> hekman: what other calendar apps have you looked at/
<erUSUL> Alloosh: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<hekman> IndyGunFreak: Just Evolution
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<hekman> but it has to interface with exchange :(
<IndyGunFreak> hekman: orage maybe?
<xiambax> what would you say the best media play for linux would be theses days
<nilsgodecke> Pelo, the soundcar is a ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10), it "playes" only some nois, bot really anny sound, tryed to play a cd, but could only here some noise.
<xiambax> closest thing i say itunes
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: thatswhat I'm searching for already.  I'm finding plenty of usb problems, but not that one.
<Pelo> !sound | nilsgodecke try this first
<carthik> f0rqu3, okay. I think you might be using compiz after all. You can change how that happens in the gconf-editor. fo rthis, type alt+f2 and then type gconf-editor and press enter. this will bring up the configuration editor. Now you have to choose "apps"->"compiz" and then find the option that controls the minimize effect and change it to none.
<ubotu> nilsgodecke try this first: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> !calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Curs0r> !emulators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hekman> i am afraid i am stuck with evolution
<Curs0r> where can I get a pcsx2 0.9.3 package?
<Pelo> Curs0r, google, it'S on their site
<Curs0r> Pelo, I can't get it to build
<Pelo> Curs0r, as I recall you donT' have much to build,  lyou just run it,  I helped someone with that a while back   , but he needed to get a few extra packages from the site to get the cd and stuffworking properly
<Pelo> Curs0r,  jsut read the readme and install files in the package
<Alloos1> I restarted network and it disconnected me from the net
<matthew_> anyone know any good language learning software for linux
<Pelo> zirra-meeting, I'm getting a lot of forum resluts on "usb mouse lag"  maybe those can help you
<alexluft> carthik: when I try to run the command in Terminal it tells me it must be run as root; I'm logged on as administrator
<erUSUL> alexluft: use sudo
<IndyGunFreak> hekman: what calendar app did you use w/ Windows?
<n00dl3> alexluft: ...administrator?
<hekman> IndyGunFreak: Outlook :)
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: I'm reading through them still, but so far none of them are relative.
<IndyGunFreak> hekman: could you run it under Wine?
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: The mouse itself isn't laggy... only clicking is.
<hekman> IndyGunFreak: but I want to use mutt for my email and something else for calendaring
<hekman> IndyGunFreak: kinda defeats the purpose :)
<IndyGunFreak> i see... was just brainstorming..
<hekman> yeah
<carthik> alexluft, so you must run it with sudo before it - as $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hekman> i mean i can use Evolution, but it's a little bloated for what I want to do
<Pelo> zirra-meeting maybe jsut checking in the mouse settings for dbl click speed ans tuff like that if available
<alexluft> carthik: ok, let me try
<alexluft> carthik: same thing
<f0rqu3> carthik, go to Applications/System Tools/Configuration editor/apps/metacity/general/ and check the box reduced-resources hope this helps.
<carthik> f0rqu3, ??
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: actually, using the double click timeout checker (clicking the little lightbulb) it works -great-.  It seems to only be when I click and drag.
<vocx> For reference, here is a web page explaining what "Error Loading Operating System" means. A proof that it is not a Linux error. It happened before in Windows. http://whocares.de/2004/12/28/error-loading-operating-system/
<carthik> alexluft, well, that should work, since that is how you can run a command as the root user.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*stars@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> zirra-meeting,  you have reached the end of my troubleshooting skills, please move on to the next helper
<ralphius> ik ben moe
<zirra-meeting> Pelo: thanks anyways :/
<IndyGunFreak> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> Hi
<snowy> D: how do u readd urself to the root list
<Rowan`> OMG UBUNTU IS TALKING
<snowy> so u can perform sudo?
<GNine> AI
<Bensel> snowy: edit /etc/sudoers
<Curs0r> I see, it's not building because it doesn't see that I have Cg
<GNine> lol
<alexluft> carthik: ok, thanks for the help, ill think on it'
<ubuntu> My computer died. I've removed the HDD and put it in a USB enclosure (which boots). However, X doesnt start. I'm running from a LiveCD and it works, any ideas on getting the HDD version to work?
<Pelo> later folks
<Bensel> Anyone know how to get microphone recording not to be ridiculously quiet on 6.06 with an HDA Intel card?
<carthik> alexluft, no problem
<JeevesMoss> #can someone help me figure out why I can't connect to my ISPconfig admin page?
<matthew_> anyone know any good language learning software for linux
<snowy> Bensel:i dont have admin rights
<david__> matthew english
<Bensel> snowy: Uhhh, get the admin to do it? :P
<pvl> someone know how to set up microphones to record
<snowy> i am the admin D:
<ubuntu> I think i basically need to reset all the drivers as though it were a new install
<snowy> thats the thing
<Bensel> pvl: Yes
<snowy> i kept miss typing the password >< at like 3 am
<Bensel> snowy: Then do su and enter root's password
<snowy> after the third time
<snowy> my computer locked up
<n00dl3> snowy: sudo maybe
<snowy> i tried that =\
<Xteven> hi, does ubuntu have a tool to do video tutorials with audio, but without having to use flash ?
<snowy> sudo stopped working all together
<zirra-meeting> I'm having two problems.  One, my mouse clicks on my usb logitech track ball seem to lag behind by a second or two.  Two, my wireless network disconnects every once in a while and won't reconnect no matter what I do (when it connects it works fine, so I know that the WPA keys are correct).
<pvl> besnsel when i speak into my microphone the sound goes out onto my speaker, but no program will record
<timposey_> Hello trying to run Kino and getting the message "dv1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/dv1394/0"
<n00dl3> snowy: ahhh what did you do? :P
<kitche> snowy: sounds like you locked yourself out of sudo
<Bensel> pvl: It's probably ridiculously quiet on recording
<Bensel> Which is my problem atm
<snowy> i think i did >.<
<Bensel> And is why I'm here >_>
<snowy> everything under system >admin
<snowy> most the stuff is gone there D:
<pvl> besnel no everything is sky high
<Curs0r> zerogs.h:37:21: error: Cg/cgGL.h: No such file or directory what package do I need for that?
<Falstius> silly full screen games don't like my dual monitors.
<kitche> snowy: what does groups say in a terminal?
<Bensel> Try recording music ridiculously loudly with the microphone up to the speaker and see if anything comes out
<snowy> ?
<david__> can anyone tell me it the themes under system-preferences-themes are gtk or metacity? and where can i download more?
<Bensel> That's what I had to do to tell that my microphone was just ueberquiet for some reason
<snowy> i cant even write a cd its that bad D:
<Bensel> snowy: Use the Ubuntu boot CD, mount your hard drive, and edit /etc/sudoers from there
<killown> (synaptic:13299): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<killown> can anyone help me?
<pvl> besnel no nothing records at all
<snowy> thats the thing...
<snowy> i dont have the original install disc...
<snowy> thats in hawaii...
<Bensel> Then download damn small linux or something
<snowy> i left it there while i was visiting >.<
<Bensel> Wait, no CD-burn ability
<snowy> i cant burn discs D:
<Bensel> Fleh
<Bensel> 16:08 < pvl> besnel no nothing records at all
<Bensel> Tried switching input source from mic to front mic and back quickly?
<pvl> besnel how do i do that?
<Bensel> run alsamixer in a terminal
<pvl> bensel i have only 1 mic plug on the back
<Bensel> So do I
<Bensel> But Ubuntu's sound support is terrible, so...
<snowy> D: does anyone know how i could do it without needing a cd?
<Bensel> (not to troll, it just is, I have yet to have a non-rip-my-eyes-out experience with sound on Linux)
<mheath> Bensel, Sounds like you have a few soundcards that are coincidentally all poorly supported.
<david__> snowy i once heard of a prog to access the linux fylesystem from win[explore2fs] 
<pvl> besnel i agree, second time i hvae to deal with this, last time was my ac97-laptop but i got that working
<OuechMaisNonch> hi all
<mheath> Most sound cards work very well, out of the box now.
<Bensel> mheath: Meh
<vocx> zirra-meeting, the wireless error may be due to a bad driver, a bug in the driver or hardware. To fix it you really need to provide more info. I would suggest you treat your problems (mouse and wireless) separately to avoid confusions.
<mheath> My two laptops and two desktops all have sound that works perfectly in Linux
<snowy> david__: yea... but the thing is i cant burn discs
<mheath> And they're all just random computers purchased at Best Buy
<Bensel> Interesting coincidence that a sorta-random sample of six sound cards has failed up to now
<OuechMaisNonch> anyone knows how to incerase the number of lignes scrolled by the mouse wheel please?
<vocx> !enter | Bensel
<ubotu> Bensel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<david__> snowy, start win and download it
<david__> no need to burn
<Bensel> ubotu: Sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<snowy> ?
<MarcoPau> I'm recording with audacity and I get a loud beep as background, do you know what it could be?
<snowy> what do u mean ?
<david__> it is a program
<david__> no a live cd
<pvl> mean ur recording is too loud
<Bensel> Another question then
<david__> MarcoPau, try getting farther away from speakers
<Don64> Snowy look here :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword?highlight=%28password%29
<MarcoPau> pvl: the voice is actually pretty low, the beep is loud
<MarcoPau> david__: I'm already very far away
<Bensel> I can't seem to burn things at full speed with my new DVD burner
<david__> then i dont know
<pvl> im getting no recording at all
<Bensel> I get like 4x (of 16x) on DVD-Rs and 8x (of 54x) on CD-Rs
<Falstius> MarcoPau: turn up the recording rate (like 48khz)
<snowy> thx don
<Don64> NP
<zirra-meeting> vocx: thje wireless used to work.
<Jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zirra-meeting> vocx:  I'm not sure what changed for it.
<pvl> turning up to 48 didnt do anything for me...
<MarcoPau> Falstius: that worked, thank!
<MarcoPau> +s
<riotkittie> err. can i do something to a txt file composed under linux so it's readable on windows? without all those dang boxes? :o
<pvl> and ive been on forums and sites for the apst 2 days trying to figure this out
<ZeroTolerance> I need some help please, I am getting error nvalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
* riotkittie hugs the person with a wireless problem
<neverblue> pvl, whats the issue?
<vocx> zirra-meeting, kernel updates, driver updates, firmware updates, restricted drivers updates
<pvl> riot just save it as a txt file with the correct encoding or use wine
<chazco> well, i got it to boot from USB now (was ubuntu)
<snowy> im gonna try it...
<snowy> brb
<pvl> neverblue my issue is that no program will record from my microphone however when i speak into it in general the sound goes to my spealer
<riotkittie> pvl > what would be the correct encoding? and using wine seems positively silly.
<Jminckoft> I restarted my ubuntu desktop (gutsy) and when it restarted it didn'
<zirra-meeting> vocx: no kernel, driver, or firrmware updates.  Recently updated my nvidia driver trying to get hibernate to work.
<riyonuk> Can someone guide me through installing a theme? I've been trying for days :(
<pvl> riotkittie try western while saving from the text editor
<riyonuk> riotkittie, some programs let you save it for windows or linux :D
<riotkittie> pvl : did that. :|  still get that box.
<pvl> its under character coding
<pvl> oh
<riotkittie> riyonuk: can you think of a program that does off the top of your head?
<neverblue> pvl, can you hear the mic in any application?
<pvl> riotkittie sorry mate idk
<pvl> neverblue no i cannot
<neverblue> pvl, is the mic a working mic?
<pvl> enverblue well since what i say into it is amplyfied onto my speaker i assume it works
<riyonuk> riotkittie, umm crimsion editor? scite? notepad++?
<riyonuk> riotkittie, nvu?
<pvl> *amplified
<riotkittie> i could stop being lazy and just pull the cable from my router, walk around and plug it into my desktop... so i could post it from linux. but. i'm lazy.
<neverblue> pvl, i wouldnt assume that
<pvl> neverblue ill see if i have another mic then, 1 moment plz
<neverblue> pvl, have you turned the mic on, in the sounds settings?
<pvl> neverblue yes i have
<MarcoPau> Falstius: now if I try playing the audio from audacity it complains about the device, when firefox is up (maybe due to pending flash videos)
<vocx> riotkittie, "unix2dos" or "dos2unix", search them through synaptic or aptitude. Only notepad can't understand this end of line problem, most other text editors can.
<neverblue> pvl do you have an other devices/apps using audio atm?
<riotkittie> or. i could just ... manually delete the boxes.
<Bensel> Again, anyone have any idea why my DVD burner is going at far slower speeds than it should?
<pvl> neverblue not that i know off
<riotkittie> but that would, you know, be proactive. and make sense.
<neverblue> pvl, so you have all audio applications off, and you try the mic and nothing?
<kitche> Bensel: because you tell the burning app to burn at a slower speed
<Falstius> MarcoPau: does audacity support esd?
<riotkittie> Bensel >  have you set the speed in the programs options?
<Bensel> riotkittie: Yes
<Bensel> kitche: Nope
<neverblue> pvl does the mic have a volume control/on/off control?
<pvl> neverblue well i just plugged in a different microphone and when i speak into it nothing happens at all
<Bensel> All the programs I've tried accept the option for the correct speed but then actually burn slower
<neverblue> pvl, pluggin it into the correct (female) slot?
<pvl> neverblue my previosu microphone did and it was always on and when i spoke into it the sound would go to the speaker
<Bensel> (namely nautilus' burner, gnomebaker, and k3b)
<riotkittie> I'm having wireless issues :'(
<pvl> neverblue yes defiently
<Bensel> (and arson)
<Jminckoft> I restarted my ubuntu desktop (gutsy) and when it had finished loading, it didnt recognized my monitor (emachines TFT1560PS) but it did come up because i heard the sound on the logon screen. Is there a way i can fix this? (sorry about that incident earlier, fat finger then i got dced)
<neverblue> pvl not sure why your sound is going to your speaker, directly, but I posted quite a few questions to consider
<neverblue> pvl, you might want to go back through them and recheck your settings
<riotkittie> Jminckoft > have you poked around in xorg.conf? or tried to reconfigure?
<pvl> neverblue yes i know, ima keep playing around with this
<pvl> neverblue thank you though
<Jminckoft> riotkittie, Nope, but there was an update for xorg that i downloaded shortly before i restarted
<zirra-meeting> I'm having two seperate problems.  One, my mouse clicks on my usb logitech track ball seem to lag behind by a second or two.  Two, my wireless network disconnects every once in a while and won't reconnect no matter what I do (when it connects it works fine, so I know that the WPA keys are correct).
<riotkittie> Jminckoft have you asked in #ubuntu-+1 (or is it #ubuntu+1 ?)
<spacecat> does anyone know where that list is on the ubuntu site of people in your area that have ubuntu iso's?  I can't find it any more (& my laptop is crashing!)
<riotkittie> someone there might be able to give you a better answer.
<snowy> the website didnt help =\
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<neverblue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<Bensel> Wow, you're so cool man
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<p75> NIGGERZ!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mur78-2-82-228-10-231.fbx.proxad.net]  by PriceChild
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
<riotkittie> awesome. this is the lamest flood i've seen since 91 and my 300 baud.
<r10> NIGGERZ!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bzq-84-108-185-251.cablep.bezeqint.net]  by PriceChild
<riotkittie> k-lines <3
<kkathman> such intelligence :)
<neverblue> thanks Pricechild
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel 1 or 2 (how can I check this?). I always have to login and run `init 5` to start all the daemons and the dm. Why could this happen?
<Myrtti> !traffic
<MakeGho> what's +R?
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<snowy> yea im still locked out from root >.<
<PriceChild> rob, there was only two :)
<matthew_> anyone know any good language learning software for linux
<Don64> srry
<rob> PriceChild, yeah but it takes me a few seconds to type out the klines
<riyonuk> riotkittie, being lazy is not good pssh
<riyonuk> Yeah...I need help installing themes, there way more important than getting wireless working or sound XD
<snowy> ooooooooooooooh didnt know u had to be in rescue mode... lol
<PriceChild> rob, hehe thanks :)
<rob> np :D
<Kopcap> hi, how can i setup a local area network between my windows pc and ubuntu? :)
<riotkittie> riyonuk: i know, i know.
<t2813> !ops
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<w90> !ops
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<LoRez> only two got through to here.  we klined a lot more :)
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<neverblue> !samba | Kopcap
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<ubotu> Kopcap: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<w90> !ops
<t2813> !ops
<xiambax> is there an EQ for rythmbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.159.46.44]  by PriceChild
<w90> !ops
<w90> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mic92-3-82-66-236-54.fbx.proxad.net]  by PriceChild
<Cobolt01> this channel is messed
<riyonuk> :o
<riotkittie> i'm tempted to just give up on linux on my desktop :\    even tho wireless is the only thing standing in my way atm.
<RichiH> PriceChild: we are on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<xiambax> Cobolt01, could be worst.
<PriceChild> RichiH, thanks
<Cobolt01> :|
<Kopcap> neverblue merci becacoupe ^_^
<RichiH> np
<riyonuk> riotkittie, me too...I just keep windows, dual boot, when I get fed up with linux
<riotkittie> and my desktop is like 4x faster than my laptop. with 328gb more space. and 3x more ram. :x
<PriceChild> Cobolt01, sorry for the inconvenience, we are dealing with the issue.
<riotkittie> riyonuk: i've been stuck in windows nonstop for like a month.  :|  i'm getting sick of it.
<IndyGunFreak> Cobolt01: don't let a coupole idiots ruin it for you
<Cobolt01> I misconfigured and destroyed X the otherday
<Bensel> 16:25 < riotkittie> i'm tempted to just give up on linux on my desktop :\
<Bensel> Hehe, I can't count the number of times I've said that
<Bensel> But I seriously can't go back to Windows anymore
<riotkittie> and i mean, if i'd just swap the cable out of my router and into my card... i'd be able to get online. but.  cant realllllly do that.
<mo0n_sniper> who could
<riyonuk> riotkittie, you dont like windows or linux?
<riyonuk> pssh I can
<riyonuk> its soo much faster, easier, uglier :D
<Kopcap> hm... em... neverblue i need to access ubuntu from windows.. em.. will that do too? i think this is how to access windows from ubuntu
<Bensel> Of course, coding on Windows is the most horrible mess after doing it on Linux, not really sure about normal user use
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<snowy> D: im still locked out from sudo >.<
<linux_> hi for all
<lip> hi
<linux_> i want ask about compiz
<riotkittie> i should just buy an adapter with an atheros chipset :|  but. i dont want to spend more money.
<neverblue> Kopcap, samba does it both ways
<linux_> it not work will
<Kopcap> ok thanks *reading*
<mo0n_sniper> going back to windows will be a major downgrade
<linux_> helloooooooooooooo
<vocx> Bensel, please you are going off topic. This is a support channel. Discuss your experiences at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Don64> ask again maybe someone else knows what to do
<riotkittie> linux_: of course it doesn't work well.
<neverblue> !patience | linux_
<riotkittie> isn't it still unstable?
<ubotu> linux_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<speaker219> can somebody help me? when i boot or shutdown, i don't get the splash and it says usplash: no usable theme for 800x600 please help :( http://pastebin.ca/657388
<spacecat> anyone know where on the ubuntu site you have that list of people with ubuntu iso's ?
<snowy> D: i did the thing u gave me don64 but it didnt do much?
<PriceChild> linux_, #ubuntu-effects please. It is alpha software.
<snowy> since thats only the lost password it still has me locked out from sudoers
<neverblue> spacecat, people?
<spacecat> yeah, there was a list before of people listed geographically
<Bensel> vocx: Sorry X_x
* mode/#ubuntu [-ooo PriceChild elkbuntu Seveas]  by PriceChild
<spacecat> I need to find someone in Antwerp with an iso, my laptop's burning out
<mo0n_sniper> yesterday i was installing something and it said : "requires windows 98 or better" so i installed ubuntu
<snowy> xD
<jisatsu> I have gaim running, but it's in the system tray thing. how can I bring up the buddy list without a mouse?
<riotkittie> err. if people were able to get my usb adapter working under breezy and dapper, hypothetically, i should be able to use it under feisty, right?
<neverblue> spacecat, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<snowy> =\
<riotkittie> maybe i should downgrade and see if that helps. but. i'll miss my cube. <weep>.
<mo0n_sniper> hay how do you show the cube?
<snowy> does anyone know how to readd urself to sudoer's?
<snowy> without a use of cd..
<vocx> jisatsu, you can control the pointer with the keyboard. Set it in keyboard > accessibility  or something. Very useful feature.
<spacecat> neverblue: no I mean people that have physical cd iso's I can borrow
<timposey_> does 7.04 have raw 1394 support?
<jisatsu> vocx: cheers, I'll try it :)
<neverblue> spacecat, no idea then
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Jesus
<riotkittie> mo0n_sniper > err. its been so long that i've seen my desktop  i forget. if you have desktop effects enabled, i believed ALT + arrow key
<Don64> snowy: look at this http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<neverblue> spacecat, i never even realized there was such a thing, to be honest
<Cobolt01> Where is Ubuntu developed?
<Jekhar> Everywhere
<neverblue> Cobolt01, the Internet
<mo0n_sniper> riotkittie:10x
<Bensel> On Earth
<Cobolt01> okay, point taken
<spacecat> neverblue: was one years ago - someone just gave me http://map.ubuntu-be.org/ - now it's different
<riotkittie> snowy: best i can do is tell you to type 'man sudoers' at term.  :|
<spacecat> gotta get outta here, laptop burning up ;) thx
<neverblue> spacecat, no idea, sorry
<Cobolt01> I know one of the founders :P
<snowy> o.o
<Cobolt01> He's South africna like me
<snowy> that works riotkittie
<kkathman> Cobolt01:  you obviously have no concept of community development and Linux in general wrt "development" hehe :)
<snowy> but wtf do i do now D:
<Cobolt01> *South African
* neverblue isnt impressed :)
<Cobolt01> :/
<snowy> if i go into rescue could i still be able to re add myself?
<Kcaj> Hey
<Kcaj> Is there a softwares
<Kcaj> that will help me design electronic circuits?
<Kcaj> Like, you know, figure out AND OR NOT XOR XNOR etc. kinda stuff
<riotkittie> snowy: you know, you may want to check the forums for sudoers or visudo[?] . i cant really give you an answer as i'm stuck on XP
<Kcaj> and build the devices without making them
<riotkittie> but i think you need to load visudo[?] , which will let you edit the sudoers file . or something.
<speaker219> can anyone help????
<riotkittie> speaker219 help with?
<snowy> thx though riot
<riotkittie> Wireless question > If I can open network-manager, type my ESSID in, and get a signal....  it's safe to assume my usb adapter is working, to some extent, right?
<TimeRider41> ubuntu security repositories, up or down? subproccess gzip returned error (1)
<TimeRider41> while apt-get update
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<TimeRider41> hi
<seiflotfy> any1 using gimmie ... i have soem qurestions
<Jin> any one knows the shortcut keys to play in fullscreen mode in VLC?
<TimeRider41> hmmm
<Bensel> Is it possible to update from 6.06 to 7.04 without any big troubles?
<toki_> how can I configure Linksys WRT54GL WiFi access point on Ubuntu?
<Bensel> Hmm, I think I tried that before and it didn't work, never mind
<mo0n_sniper> could anyone recommend me a media(music) player with a nice library that shows all your albums with covers?8-)...........something like windows media player 11 .......if I may
<Bensel> It'd be nice not to have to have extensive backups every time I want to update Ubuntu across multiple versions
<dgjones> !upgrade | Bensel
<ubotu> Bensel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ectospasm> mo0n_sniper:  RhythmBox will download album art automagically...
<Kopcap> neverblue erm... i've installed samba, added users etc, read the manual... and there was nothing about how to access ubuntu from windows
<Kopcap> :/
<mo0n_sniper> but id doesn't show them all
<wousser> Can anyone running gutsy and compiz fusion reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129652
<Kcaj> Is there a softwares
<riotkittie> Bensel > i did it w/o issue but it was a totally clean install of dapper. i've heard of people running into issues otherwise. but many do it successfully.
<Kcaj> that will help me design electronic circuits?
<mo0n_sniper> the cover is in the left corner
<Kcaj> Like, you know, figure out AND OR NOT XOR XNOR etc. kinda stuff
<Kcaj> and build the devices without making them
<Kopcap> i even can't access my windows pc
<riotkittie> if i were going to do it, i'd back my partition up, just in case.
<neverblue> Kopcap, if you setup shares with samba, then windows will be able to access them
<Bensel> Kcaj: I like tkgate, but there are plenty of them
<vocx> !gutsy | wousser
<ubotu> wousser: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Kopcap> neverblue 1) how? 2) i don't even see the ubuntu pc on the network :/
<Kcaj> tkgate I can simulate a microprocessor, gates, transistors, some LEDs, a quartz clock crystal, etc.?
<Bensel> Yes
<neverblue> Kopcap, consult your windows documentation :)
<Bensel> They even have an example microprocessor built with it
<Kopcap> i don't even see ubuntu's workgroup >.<
<Kopcap> neverblue not funny :<
<act1v8> I'm having problems with bluetooth
<Kcaj> wow
<Kcaj> :D
<neverblue> Kopcap, u usre :)
<Kcaj> tkgate sounds ROX
<neverblue> sure*
<act1v8> The connection after some time just times out
<neverblue> Kopcap, did you restart?
<Kopcap> neverblue yup
<vocx> !enter | Kcaj
<ubotu> Kcaj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kopcap> twice :P
<neverblue> Kopcap, can you ping the linux box, and vice versa?
<mo0n_sniper>  act1v8>maybe the device is only active forX minutes
<mo0n_sniper> see the settings
<Kopcap> if i disable the firewall... :D
<Kopcap> i can connect to it, but i can't ping it :D
<act1v8> mo0n_sniper: well it doesn't seem so, because hcitool scan reports the timeout, but it shouldn't
<Kopcap> i can connect to it localy e.g. 192.168.1.104
<act1v8> it should find another device
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and the fixed it. Ideas?
<n2diy> the/that
<act1v8> can someone please help
<eugman> Is compiz easily switched off for cpu intensive programs?
<mesapiegrande> What do you need assistance with?
<mo0n_sniper> n2diy>i think the network tool has a bug
<Kopcap> and vice versa. can't ping my windows pc from linux, but can access it by 192.168.1.100
<mo0n_sniper> it happeds to my sometimes
<n2diy> mo0n_sniper: But I wasn't using that, I'm using kppp.
<mo0n_sniper> and to my friend
<mo0n_sniper> hmmmm...
<mesapiegrande> @eugman.  Yes from the system menu --> desktop effects
<n2diy> mo0n_sniper: I tried the network tool, and it thought everything was ok!
<mo0n_sniper> i have that problem also
<mo0n_sniper> sometimes wireless works only on user and lan on root
* mo0n_sniper is going to search a nice music player
<mesapiegrande> Been a long time since I have perused IRC.  How do I whisper?
<B52doc> Hello
<B52doc> I need help with a Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG 802.11b/g  card :(
<Jin> any one knows the shortcut keys to play in fullscreen mode in VLC?
<dgjones> !bcm43xx | Jin
<ubotu> Jin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<PriceChild> mesapiegrande, /msg <nick> <message>
<Rasimu> Hi, i'm trying to run my sshd on my ubuntu. I succeed conecting to the localhost from the same computer using ssh but when trying to reach it from other computers on the lan I get a connection refused error
<Rasimu> any ideas?
<Kopcap> can you even connect to your ubuntu pc?
<rnewbie> Hi everyone, I'm trying to boot ubuntu/osx/vista, and I'm running into some issues.  I'm able to install ubuntu just fine with grub on disk 0,2.  However, when I try to install Vista, it overwrites my 3rd partition (linux) and puts nothing on it but the boot manager.  Has anyone run into this problem or know a fix for it?
<Jin> Rasimu, you need to open a port for ssh
<philthy> rnewbie, always install linux last
<Jin> Rasimu, should be port number 22
<riotkittie> Rasimu: open the port
<neverblue> mesapiegrande, /query
<riotkittie> err. i'm slow ;\
<Rasimu> Jim: how do I do that?
<ahmadsaifan> #compiz-fusion #beryl #ubuntu-effects
<rnewbie> right now my partitions are 200M EFI, 65G OSX, 6G linux, 40G NTFS
<boubbin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riotkittie> brb. booting into feisty and cursing feverishly, in hopes *that* gets my wireless kinks worked out
<neverblue> Kopcap, ppl do it all over the world
<Rasimu> How can I check if the 22 port is closed?
<rnewbie> philthy: I tried this, but it overwrites the drive that windows is expecting to host its boot manager
<mesapiegrande> Does anyone here have experience with Samba and windows shares?
<neverblue> Rasimu, using gnome?
<Kopcap> neverblue i feel sorry for them because of what i'm going through now :<
<philthy> rnewbie, why not use grub isntead of windows boot loader?
<Jin> Rasimu, it is closed by default
<neverblue> Kopcap, samba isnt always fun
<Kopcap> linux isn't fun :<
<B52doc> what does it mean when a guide says to enable Universal Repositories?
<timposey_> How do i get ubuntu to recognize my firewire card and video camera
<Rasimu> Jin: so where should I configure this?
<rnewbie> philthy: well, although that wouldnt be the end of the world, i'd like to be able to boot straight to windows from rEFIt
<vocx> !repos | B52doc
<ubotu> B52doc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rnewbie> also, when i install linux over the third parition, it deletes the windows boot manager
<Kopcap> neverblue can help me set up samba so i can finally access ubuntu directories?
<Jin> Rasimu, try the application called firestarter
<Kopcap> :<
<rnewbie> and it freaks out and cries and fights with me
<neverblue> B52doc, if you look in your sources.list, there are universal repos
<Kopcap> ftp uploading is quite uncomfortable :/
<BLARG_> Hey, can anyone tell me if it's possible to add an ubuntu install to the windows boot.ini.  I just installed it and the bootloader didn't load properly.
<Kopcap> especially for programming >.<
<Jin> Rasimu, firestarter is a tool for you to configure the firewall
<neverblue> Kopcap, I was under the impression that samba was already setup, and you were looking to have windows access the linux drives?
<B52doc> ok
<rnewbie> when i try to boot straight to the vista partition, it says no bootmgr and says to hit ctrl alt del
<Kopcap> neverblue yup
<neverblue> Kopcap, ssh, cvs, subversion
<Rasimu> Jin, is it a command line util?
<harveyd> does anyone know how to enable mod_rewrite with apache2 in ubuntu(7.04)
<Sivik> rnewbie: vista=crap
<neverblue> Kopcap, then its a question for the windows rooms :)
<exs> I am trying to mount an UIF file (bit like iso), so far i've got "sudo mount file.uif /media/iso/ -t UIF -o loop"; but it's not working, if anyone can help - that would be great
<Jin> Rasimu, a GUI
<solekiller> wtf?@#
<solekiller> oh heres the nick list
<Rasimu> Jin: hmm I don't have a gui on that box
<madman91> hey guys
<Kopcap> neverblue i have ssh and cvs i think :)
<timposey> Does anyone know how to install firewire as ubuntu does not seem to recognize the firewire IEEE 1394 card
<Ziox> i need help dearly ==== I have a Toshiba A215 but it won't open Xserver or even go to a prompt, after xserver fails i can't do anything....i would love to get ubuntu running but nothing seems to work. I've searched around in the forums but to no avail.
<neverblue> hey madman91
<Jin> Rasimu, then you need a shell script
<neverblue> Kopcap, can you view the windows shares on the linux box?
<harveyd> actually, i think i figured it out
<Kopcap> nope
<Jin> Rasimu, do a search on Kiss my firewall using google
<madman91> i just installed the cli version of ubuntu from the alternate cd.. i installed it on comp A .. then moved it to comp B .. now it no longer has eth0 or any internet.. ?
<Rasimu> Jin, but you guess it's a firewall thingy?
<Jin> Rasimu, it is a very easy shell script to config your firewall
<neverblue> Kopcap, then samba isnt setup and possibly windows isnt sharing yet either
<Jin> Rasimu, yea
<Rasimu> Jin, thanks a lot
<neverblue> Kopcap, sounds like you have a bit of reading to do :)
<Rasimu> Jin, will check it out
<Jin> Rasimu, if you have the port open on your ubuntu and still can't ssh into it, check your router/switch
<Kopcap> neverblue i think samba isn't running, 'cuz i don't see it in the system monitor :D
<solekiller> i used ndiswrapper to install my wifi card (bcm43xx minichip) and now and befor i couldnt use monitoring
<solekiller> nor scanning
<Remo_A> hi all
<BLARG_> Anyone?  I just need to see if I can add ubuntu to boot.ini so I can start it up and add a bootloader
<B52doc> omg lol
<vocx> solekiller, ndiswrapper can only use "managed" or "ad-hoc" modes, no master nor monitor nor other modes are available.
<madman91> i just installed a cli version of ubuntu... i instaleld it in computer A.. everything worked.. now when i moved the hdd to computer B there is no eth0 .. and no internet
<solekiller> does anyone know of a good usb stick wifi that is supported on outof the box on ubuntu with monitoring scanning and posiblly injection?
<mad-sibyl> uh ... something... I did not on the forum is used Linux software .. Now, i used was that error means that I try /media folder. how did now see things will be instide of them
<Remo_A> how are machines called again, that are totally useless, but enormous complicated, even complicating their original purpose of solving some mechanical problem.
<neverblue> BLARG_, I am assuming you install ubuntu before installing windows?
<Remo_A> ?
<Ziox> i need help dearly ==== I have a Toshiba A215 but it won't open Xserver or even go to a prompt, after xserver fails i can't do anything....i would love to get ubuntu running but nothing seems to work. I've searched around in the forums but to no avail.
<berent> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<j85wilson> Remo_A: Rube Goldberg machines
<berent> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Jin> madman91, Linux is not like Windows
<Remo_A> j85wilson: exactly, thank you!
<BLARG_> neverblue: no, actually the other way around, but windows was not on the primary drive or partition, so I think grub had a problem with that
<Jin> madman91, check the name of your network card and reconfigure it
<madman91> Jin: how do i do that?
<neverblue> BLARG_, grub should have set it up in the install, not sure why it wouldnt :)
<Jin> madman91, is it a wired network?
<madman91> Jin: there is only lo .. no ethX
<madman91> Jin: yes
<B52doc> I give up
<solekiller> lspci?
<B52doc> I am out
<solekiller> ifconfig?
<madman91> solekiller: only lo shows up in ifconfig
<matzino> try testing the devices with ifconfig
<solekiller> oh
<BLARG_> neverblue: I thought so too, but I tried installing twice and it isn't loading it up, goes straight into windows
<solekiller> lspci then
<Jin> madman91, umm...  did you /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<n2diy> madman91: ifup ethX
<berent> can anyone tell me which webdesign tool have cnettv used?
<neverblue> BLARG_, do you see the linux partition on the drive?
<solekiller> does anyone know of a good usb stick wifi that is supported on outof the box on ubuntu with monitoring scanning and posiblly injection?
<madman91> Jin: :) its there as eth1
<madman91> because it still remembers the eth0 from comp A .. right?
<Jin> madman91, then your card works
<madman91> i couldnt ifup eth1
<Jin> madman91, just do ifup eth1
<spectre__> hi to all.
<BLARG_> neverblue, yes, but not from windows
<matzino> good night i'm trying to get a blank page in horizontal position but i can't find the option, do you know this option?
<spectre__> Is there a network port scanner under ubuntu ? thanks to all
<madman91> Jin: ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<Jin> madman91, what do you mean you couldn't ifup eth1?
<Scunizi> matzino, what program ?
<wayoutthere> Hi. How can I tell if I am behind a firewall? If I am behind one how can I allow Firefox to bypass it?
<Radish> hey, I have just succeeded in migrating my father's computer to ubuntu, and im wondering what's the best way to play windows games?
<philthy> spectre__, nmap
<matzino> to play windows games try cedega
<Jin> madman91, try ifconfig eth1 up
<Radish> tried it, no luck
<spectre__> thanks philthy
<j85wilson> mad-sibyl: prophesy
<mad-sibyl> f-locks?
<madman91> Jin: ok.. that one worked.. but now i still cannot ping google.com
<matzino> oh cedega does not support al games, cedega works with wine
<kunemio> can samone help me i have instaled ati drivers and dont have sound now :/
<neverblue> BLARG_, then how do you see it, if not from Windows?
<philthy> spectre__, no problem.
<matzino> some games works with scumvm
<solekiller> when i do iwlist scanning eth1 gives me no results
<Jin> madman91, are you using a router? or a switch?
<neverblue> BLARG_, and if u can view it, is there files (from the install) on it?
<madman91> Jin: router
<solekiller> and im pretty sure there are working aps around
<Jin> madman91, try /sbin/dhclient eth1
<Radish> well the games are AOE2, AOE3, Commandos: Behind enemy lines, Project IGI
<Radish> none work :)
<vsbuffalo> hey all, I have two monitors working, with one mirroring the other - is there any easy way to configure X to get dual monitor support
<solekiller> when i do iwlist scanning eth1 gives me no results
<solekiller> and im pretty sure there are working aps around
<BLARG_> neverblue: it's an ext3 partition, so I can't access the files from xp anyway that I know of.  But I can see that it's there and properly formated from Partition Magic
<kunemio> Can samone help me with sound ???
<madman91> Jin: sweetness.. thanks :) .. but how would i setup a static ip? on ubuntu..
<vocx> !ext3 | BLARG_
<ubotu> BLARG_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Scunizi> !twinview | vsbuffalo
<ubotu> vsbuffalo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<madman91> Jin: the router automatically gives the computer an ip based on mac adress.. i would like ubuntu to accept it without checking with dhcp everytime
<vsbuffalo> thans ubotu I'll look into it
<Jin> madman91, ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.10  is an example
<vocx> !thanks | vsbuffalo
<ubotu> vsbuffalo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<solekiller> argh
<mad-sibyl> though
<kunemio> can anyone help noob ??
<vsbuffalo> hah
<DWSR> hey all.
<neverblue> BLARG_, yes, thats a good start, now what are you doing when the install asks you to setup the grub boot loader?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | kunemio
<ubotu> kunemio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kunemio> i asked it :/
<n0ur> im downloading ubuntu with ftp client ... what exactly should i do after if finishes ?
<directLink> if I change the partitions on the harddisk on which I have installed, using widows, wouldn't then grub just give me an error?
<IndyGunFreak> !ptience | kunemio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptience - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solekiller> man im going back to debian
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | kunemio
<ubotu> kunemio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BLARG_> Install never asks me about a bootloader, it asks about the partition I want to use, and a username
<Scunizi> n0ur, burn the ISO image to a cd as an image not data.
<dapallox1> hey, can someone tell me if they know how to enable usb support in Qemu
<BLARG_> I just realized I'm using 7.10 alpha 4 though, so maybe that's the problem
<IndyGunFreak> lol, probably
<Kopcap> neverblue how do i start samba? O.o
<dapallox1> anyone?
<neverblue> Kopcap, its in the documentation
<Scunizi> Kopcap, /etc/init.d/samba start
<j85wilson> IndyGunFreak: he did.  He said he installed ATI drivers, and then sound ceased to work.
<Kopcap> Scunizi doesn't work >.<
<Scunizi> Kopcap, did you apt-get install samba?
<Kopcap> ofc
<madman91> Jin: thank you very much :)
<voidlogic> Hey everyone, I'm having problems getting a tape drive detected. It works dual booting into windows so I don't think its a hardware issue. Its using the megaraid driver. It should be the 2nd device on channel 0, but I don't see anything but my cd-roms in /proc/scsi/scsi. If I do an lspci I see the hard is indeed detected. It worked for one reboot yesterday for but some reason.
<Jin> madman91, yw :)
<Scunizi> Kopcap, then what neverblue said above..
<Fractal44> Hello, im about to install ubuntu on a laptop I've obtained.. now I notice in xp, it auto detects wireless networks and wifi.. will it do the same on ubuntu? or will I have to install some software.
<IndyGunFreak> j85wilson: what are you talking about?
<Jin> Fractal44, depends on your card
<Scunizi> Fractal44, just depends.. boot to the live cd and see if wireless works.
<neverblue> Kopcap, I recommended earlier you do a bit of reading, most of your questions are covered by the documentation, your rolling your wheels in here
<j85wilson> IndyGunFreak: ```kunemio: can samone help me i have instaled ati drivers and dont have sound now :/'''
<BLARG_> neverblue, I got the program installed and can access my ubuntu directory, but I don't know what to do from there
<IndyGunFreak> j85wilson: that was like 5min ago... wake up
<Jin> Fractal44, just pop the ubuntu install disc in the laptop, if your card is supported, you will be able to use it without installing ubuntu
<matzino> sometimes not work try to remove gnome-networmanager
<Kopcap> neverblue ok, i'll read the manual but... em... where is it? :D i still can't get arround with the linux filesystem >.<
<Scunizi> Kopcap, one should be located by typing man samba in a terminal
<Kopcap> omg
<kunemio> nah
<Kopcap> O.o
<Kopcap> i typed 'smbd' and it said that samba isn't installed O.o
<mikeypizano> anyone know bout laptop mode?
<kunemio> yea 5 mins ago :P
<Kopcap> i even edited the config file ffs >><
<Kopcap> >.<
<spectre__> Why if I try to go in Gnome > applications > Add/remove > and looking for wine I find as description wine windows emulator ? it's not an emulator :)
<Scunizi> Kopcap, here's a link that might help.. http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/samba.shtml
<Kopcap> YAY!!!!
<kunemio> Can samone help me with my sound problem it worked now is gone ?
<Kopcap> reinstalled now i even see ubuntu from network ... in windows :)
<kripton1x> Im planning to do an install of Ubuntu to hdb, on hda, there is a windows installation, with its boot records and everything
<kripton1x> what do yuo guys recommend when I install Ubuntu to be able to write to the existing boot loader, and give an option to boot Linux or Windows? without touching any windows or boot configs
<Kopcap> but can't from ubuntu :<
<kripton1x> ive done dual boot systems before, but windows will fail easier than any linux os and ive never really set up this combination, or this order atleast
<Scunizi> kripton1x, that's called a dual boot.. it will work fine.  On install, it will install GRUB a different bootloader.  When booting you'll have the option of going to Ubuntu or Windows.
<kripton1x> but as installing the bootloader (grub) will it pick up the windows installation and add an entry for it?
<voidlogic> If you are really paranoid kripton1x use a boot floppy for you linux bootloader
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me how to get an external display to work with my laptop? Running Ubuntu edgy on a u200
<hekman> kripton1x: yes
<Jin> kripton1x, it will
<kunemio> i have sb live card and its not working can samone help ?
<kripton1x> voidlogic: that can be an idea too
<Scunizi> kripton1x, automagicly
<kripton1x> kool
<Jin> kunemio, search the ubuntu forum...  u won't find much help in here
<kripton1x> say it fails - what would be a logic way of recovering ?
<kunemio> jin yea but its strabge :/
<kunemio> and i couldynt find anythong about it
<Jin> kunemio, no sound at all?
<Jin> kunemio, what card u got?
<Scunizi> kripton1x, depends on how it fails.. but it shouldn't with only one hd in your machine.  With multiple hd's it can be problematic.
<kunemio> it worked fine i added ati drivers and reboot and sound is gone :/
<kunemio> sb live 5.1
<kripton1x> yeah thats the issue lol
<kripton1x> Im installling nix to another harddrive
<Starbucks> hi
<Jin> kunemio, did you also update your kernel?
<kripton1x> hdb
<kunemio> no siound
<kripton1x> haha starbucks! yay
<kunemio> i didnt upgrade it
<Scunizi> kripton1x, you have more than one HD or just more than 1 partition?
<Starbucks> anyone here that has got experience with Super grub disk?
<voidlogic>  I'm having problems getting a tape drive detected. It works dual booting into windows so I don't think its a hardware issue. Its using the megaraid driver. It should be the 2nd device on channel 0, but I don't see anything but my cd-roms in /proc/scsi/scsi. If I do an lspci I see the controller card is indeed detected. The card+drive worked for one boot yesterday for but some reason it only worked that once. Any ideas?
<kunemio> but i used option to add drivers its in system /administaration
<neverblue> Kopcap, man samba, or google samab howto
<kripton1x> scunizi: more than one hd
<Jin> kunemio, ask it on the forum plz. not much help here
<kunemio> i dont know it in english
<Starbucks> i burned the iso image on a DVD and booted from it, its loading and loading, but then it stops at DR-Dos A:
<Jin> my card is sb audigy SE. worked out of the box
<Scunizi> kripton1x, if you have issues with grub go to http://bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.. Print this out prior to installing.
<Jin> :-)
<kripton1x> awesome man
<kripton1x> i appreciate the help eh
<cameron_> how do I give a bin file the right to execute in the terminal?
<kripton1x> -eh **
<poningru> cameron_: chmod +x filename
<kripton1x> cameron_: chmod +x file.bin
<poningru> Kopcap: did you get your answer?
<Scunizi> kripton1x, no problem.. I've had my issues with grub. 3 harddrives (2 SATA and 1 IDE). Took me a while to figure things out.
<voidlogic> cameron, chmod u+x ./file
<Starbucks> anyone here that has got experience with Super grub disk?
<Starbucks> i burned the iso image on a DVD and booted from it, its loading and loading, but then it stops at DR-Dos A:
<Kopcap> poningru not yet, but i'm getting to that :)
<B52doc> anyone have a Broadcom BCM43xG 802.11b/g (rev 02) card ?
<kripton1x> that page isnt loading though.
<poningru> Kopcap: what was the problem?
<Scunizi> kripton1x, the one I linked to ?
<poningru> B52doc: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kripton1x> yes sir.
<Scunizi> kripton1x, hang on a sec.
<kripton1x> kk
<dgib> guys... i need help.... my sound doesn't work!!! but it works when im using Skype.... any ideas? :)
<Kopcap> well now that i've successfully started the samba daemon and i see the ubuntu box from my windows machine i need to add a samba user(?) to access ubuntu
<Jin> how to get the version number of a package with apt?
<new42day> hi guys . . . anyone with any thoughts on how to repair synaptic installer when its seems to have been damaged by Automatix . . . Synaptc reports a problem with a cache file . . . ?
<Kopcap> or something like that
<spectre__> question: I can't get transparent terminal under Ubuntu Feisty Fawn .I have an ati xpress 1100 and Atheros accellerated graphics driver enable.can you help me ? thanks
<poningru> B52doc: oh actually that doesnt work anymore iirc
<Kopcap> *manualing*
<poningru> B52doc: hold on
<B52doc> poningru: I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3189859#post3189859 and it jacked my system all up lol, I am reinstalling ubuntu right now
<Scunizi> kripton1x, I may have had a typo.. here's the copied link from FF .. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<vocx> For reference, here is a web page explaining what "Error Loading Operating System" means. A proof that it is not a Linux error. It happened before in Windows. http://whocares.de/2004/12/28/error-loading-operating-system/
<Scunizi> kripton1x, does that work for you?
<Mishu> How can i start ssl server on ubuntu so users can connect to it remotely
<Twelve-60> Hey, just wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu from a USB flash drive that is 256mb (maybe in parts or such)
<fuk> hey what does dev mean, for example i have an application and they talk about dev
<spectre__> It isn't really important.I wan't only Know if it's a graphic driver problem.thanks to all
<fuk> what does that mean
<fuk> 1.0 dev
<Scunizi> Twelve-60, the ubuntu install image is 600+ megs
<fuk> whatsi t used, what does it update
<vocx> !install | Twelve-60
<ubotu> Twelve-60: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Twelve-60> Yes i know, however I'm wondering if there is a way to load it in parts or load an installer and get the rest over ethernet
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: if youc an boot a USB device, you might be better off downloading and booting a Debian Etch ISO on that usb device
<poningru> B52doc: ouch
<dgib> guys... i need help.... my sound doesn't work!!! but it works when im using Skype.... any ideas? :)
<poningru> hold on
<solekiller> say i would like to attempt something
<vocx> fuk, developer files, headers, libraries, things you need in order to compile. Not important for end-users.
<Scunizi> Twelve-60, I haven't looked at the size of the server image.. but maybe..
<solekiller> i have a slax live cd that has alot of programs installed on it
<nob> how do I get grip to rip mp3
<fuk> vocx: so inorder for my app to work i need those DEV files
<poningru> B52doc: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<poningru> just run that
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: do you have high speed?
<Twelve-60> Scunizi: 492mb
<kripton1x> scunizi: that worked greatm, thanks so much
<solekiller> and i want to save time and instead of looking for each program just copy em
<fuk> vocx: is that how a program gets updated only by DEV ?
<poningru> B52doc: err http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<PaulEU> I have question: on website there is plan to public new version of ubuntu 7.10 - is there will be possible to upgrade from 7.04 into 7.10 and 8.04 (next year) ?
<B52doc> poningru: Thanks bro
<Twelve-60> ubotu: Doesn't specify for those with a flash drive with lower space then the image
<Scunizi> kripton1x, I keep a copy in a file folder for referance.. It's been a lifesaver.
<Starbucks> anyone here that has got experience with Super grub disk?
<Starbucks> i burned the iso image on a DVD and booted from it, its loading and loading, but then it stops at DR-Dos A:
<PaulEU> where can I read about plan ?
<Twelve-60> IndyGunFreak: Yes
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: the Debian Etch 4.0 ISO, is 159mb... it  basically loads the kernel, adn then installs everything else from the internet.
<Twelve-60> I can download the entire ubuntu with no problem if needed
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: if it detects your internet connection, that would be the way to go in your situation
<fuk> vocx: can u answer pelase
<kripton1x> i appreciate it
<Twelve-60> How do I go from there to Xubuntu?
<kripton1x> hey scunizi, wouldnt i be able to add an entry to boot.ini windows file?
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: type this .. "/join #indygunfreak"
<nob> any one know how I can get grip to rip mp3
<mcummings_> install lame?
<Scunizi> kripton1x, there is a way of doing that but it's not the easiest thing.  It's easier to let Grub do its thing.  Expicially if you later want to install kubuntu, xubuntu, server etc. on the same hd alongside ubuntu.
<kripton1x> alright
<PurpleFool> anyone know where an updated/correct description of kernel package build instructions are?
<Starbucks> i guess no one has a idea though=
<Starbucks> ?
<vocx> fuk, NO. Your program should work without the dev. Programs in Ubuntu never get updates unless they have security flaws.
<vocx> fuk, exactly what are you doing? I think you are confused.
<Scunizi> kripton1x, besides, if you end up liking Ubuntu and the environment you won't want to go into windows for much of anything other than games.
<kripton1x> lol
<solekiller> i have a slax cd and i want to copy alot and i mean alot of programs from it into ubuntu how do i do that?
<kripton1x> ive used ubuntu for a while now
<kripton1x> im paranoid about windows cause then i have to hear my girls bnitching
<solekiller> what folders do i copy?
<solekiller> which*
<voidlogic>  I'm having problems getting a tape drive detected. It works dual booting into windows so I don't think its a hardware issue. Its using the megaraid driver. It should be the 2nd device on channel 0, but I don't see anything but my cd-roms in /proc/scsi/scsi. If I do an lspci I see the controller card is indeed detected. The card+drive worked for one boot yesterday for but some reason it only worked that once. Any ideas?
<Lute> hi! a retarded newbie is looking for help
<Lute> heeh
<kripton1x> lol i think imma fuck around first and make a floppy boot to get familiar with it
<kripton1x> maybe read te contents of th efloppymand see if i can add to boot.ini if not then bootdisk it iss
<new42day> hi guys . . . anyone with any thoughts on how to repair synaptic installer when its seems to have been damaged by Automatix . . . Synaptc reports a problem with a cache file . . . ?
<kripton1x> so thanks fo rht help, ill join back in a bit
<solekiller> i have a slax cd and i want to copy alot and i mean alot of programs from it into ubuntu how do i do that?
<philthy> How does Canonical Ltd. make money?
<Scunizi> kripton1x, aahh.. kids... I tried to convert mine but it's a struggle.  sometime in the future they will just have ubuntu, no windows games and be forced into learning. I refuse to go to vista just to support games.  If they want to pay for it .. maybe.
<Fractal44> okay I have the LiveCD running on my laptop but I do not have a wireless network in the area.. how can I tell if it'll auto-detect one?
<Lute> hlello?
<Scunizi> Fractal44, drive around until you get a signal.
<momo521> hello everyone
<Fractal44> scunizi for real? LOL
<vocx> I have a huge lag, I'm off.
<Jin> Fractal44, System -> Admin -> Network.
<momo521> i need some help..my problem is here.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3189908#post3189908
<Scunizi> Fractal44, well ... :)
<Jin> Fractal44, you should see wireless in the list if it works
<Fractal44> Jin I see wirelss ine the list.. so im good?
<Jin> Fractal44, yea. it will work (99% of the time)
<Fractal44> Jin very cool.. thankyou.
<Jin> Fractal44, hope it's not the rt2500 chipset. won't work on Feisty
<B52doc> poningru u there ?
<PurpleFool> Lute ask away I don't think they stand on precedent
<Scunizi> Jin, how can Fractal44 look in his system to see if it is?
<poningru> B52doc: whatsup?
<momo521> can anyone help me?
<spectre__> Can you tell me the right graphics driver for Ati xpress 1100 ? thanks to all
<poningru> momo521: looking
<Scunizi> !aks | momo521
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jin> Scunizi, I think dmesg tells what card it is. :\ not sure
<new42day> . . . anyone see my post?
<momo521> thx poningru
<new42day>  . . . anyone with any thoughts on how to repair synaptic installer when its seems to have been damaged by Automatix . . . Synaptc reports a problem with a cache file . . . ?
<B52doc> poningru: hey bro, sorry about this but my transcripts werent turned on so I lost that link for the 43xG file
<poningru> B52doc: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Jin> Scunizi, but rt2500 works fine on feisty with ndiswrapper. also works with PSK-TKIP. I'm using it :)
<poningru> momo521: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Scunizi> Jin, might want to let the other guy know. but thanks..
<dgib> guys... i need help.... my sound doesn't work!!! but it works when im using Skype.... any ideas? :)
<B52doc> poningru: thanks again :)
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<momo521> ?
<momo521> ehats that?
<momo521> whats*
<momo521> <----- linux noob
<poningru> momo521: hold on
<{Nathan}> What's the autoexec.bat equivalent for Linux? I can't remember!
<armin> ninux loob
<momo521> o
<momo521> ok*
<voidlogic> Nathan, its the run level scripts
<armin> :)
<n2diy> Nathan, init.d I think.
<zipper_> Anyone who can tell me how to upload pictures using Google Picasa for linux?
<{Nathan}> mmk, thanks
<armin> nathan: heavily depends on what you intend to do
<armin> nathan: if we're just talking about some programs you want to start upon x start, initscripts of course won't help you :)
<mcummings_> worst case, something like rc.local
<armin> omg
<Jin> zipper_, join #google lol j/k
<steven3423> I have an acer aspire 3680... How would I go about getting the wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<mcummings_> steven3423: does lspci tell you the make/model of the wireless chipset?
<armin> steven3423, i got an aspire 3690 and it works out of the box
<Jin> steven3423, most of the time, it works out of the box
<Jin> steven3423, if not, check ndiswrapper
<voidlogic>  I'm having problems getting a tape drive detected. It works dual booting into windows so I don't think its a hardware issue. Its using the megaraid driver. It should be the 2nd device on channel 0, but I don't see anything but my cd-roms in /proc/scsi/scsi. If I do an lspci I see the controller card is indeed detected. The card+drive worked for one boot yesterday for but some reason it only worked that once. Any ideas?
<Anarch> I'm trying to get a livecd up by remote control (voice to my boss),
<Anarch> and he says /etc/init.d/sshd doesn't exist.
<Anarch> This is a Dapper LTS livecd.
<armin> steven3423, can you paste the output of "lspci | grep Atheros"?
<stev2> anyone up to helping me with sound issues?
<steven3423> mcummings_: intel PRO/Wireless 3945BG.... would that be the make and model of the card?
<armin> stev2, just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<stev2> good point.
<neverblue> yeah, what he said...
<skakko01> ciao a tutti
<B52doc> Poningru you got my wireless network card to work ! Me love you long time :)
<armin> steven3423, did you have a look at the network config console from the system->administration menu?
<armin> steven3423, is there anything cool showing up i mean?
<bigjohnto> if i have a dd image, how can i mount it so that i can see what is in it?
<steven3423> 0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bigjohnto> data.dump
<steven3423> armin: that's what lspci says
<cpro> _obob hello
<armin> steven3423, bingo that one works out of the box
<armin> steven3423, congratulations hehe
<B52doc> poningru: Thanks so much! I ran the package and the wifi worked with no terminal commands or anything :)
<stev2> ok, here is the problem.  at first, sound on my desktop was working, up until the moment i installed ubuntu 7.04 on my hard drive. so, I just dealt with it and suddenly, bout 2 weeks later it worked again. after i logged off and shut the computer down, my mother got on windows xp and i shut down, then booted up ubuntu and it doesn't work anymore.
<steven3423> armin: the prob I think is I cna't turn my card on... like there's a switch but it doesn't turn on
<steven3423> armin: it'll only turn on in windows
<imbecile> hey guys, what do i need to play a kvcd that is already mounted to disk?
<armin> steven3423: uuuuuuuuuh
<steven3423> armin: I slide it over... it slides back but nothing happens
<armin> steven3423: that switch on the front`
<steven3423> armin: yea
<armin> ah yeah i got that one too
<armin> hehe
<stev2> so. help
<armin> steven3423: it actually does do nothing?
<steven3423> armin: yea... nothing
<steven3423> armin: but it works in vista
<armin> steven3423: are you sure the LED is not lighting before you try that?
<steven3423> armin: it doesn't even blink
<armin> steven3423: i mean, probably it's just on and you just need to configure your card...
<armin> it shouldnt blink :)
<web_knows> how can I avoid some users to reboot/shutdown the machine from GDM?
<steven3423> armin: how do I configure my card?
<armin> web_knows: edit /etc/gdm/blablablasomethingwithconfig i think
<steven3423> armin: and how would I tell wheter it's on or off
<armin> steven3423: uuuuuuuuuuuuuhm
<web_knows> armin, great!
<web_knows> thanks!
<riyo> How come every theme I install results in everything being gray and windows like?
<riyo> Is something corrupt or something?
<web_knows> you did the trick!
<web_knows> hooray!
<armin> steven3423: lets discuss that in PM, too much noise here right now
<steven3423> armin: this name isn't registered
<steven3423> armin: i don't think I can pm
<stev2> ok, here is the problem.  at first, sound on my desktop was working, up until the moment i installed ubuntu 7.04 on my hard drive. so, I just dealt with it and suddenly, bout 2 weeks later it worked again. after i logged off and shut the computer down, my mother got on windows xp and i shut down, then booted up ubuntu and it doesn't work anymore.
<momo521> poningru? still there?
<armin> oh
<cpro> hello everybody, can anybody tell me how to install a driver in order to get my "logitech quickcam chat" functioning?
<armin> steven3423: you got aim/icq?
<steven3423> armin: yes
<turbolover> hey guys
<turbolover> have you ever seen an error like this?
<turbolover> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1150/1119502850_808292b075_b.jpg
<steven3423> armin: mars2686 on aim
<randomwalker> Ctrl+arrow-keys don't work in gnome-terminal in feisty. how can i fix this?
<Jin> how to update a single application with apt?
<Twelve-60> turbolover: must be the double text error!
<cpro> im on ubuntu 6.06 dapper - can anybody tell me how to install a driver in order to get my "logitech quickcam chat" functioning?
<afief> cpro, best way is to install a new kernel
<imbecile> hey guys, what do i need to play a kvcd that is already mounted to disk? will vlc work????????????????????????????????????????
<cpro> afief: how can I do that ?
<hyperactivecrond> what's the easiest way to get beryl/compiz/whatever it's called going on 7.04?
<afief> cpro, the easiest way would be to upgrade. alternatively you could compile your own
<sbcdestroy> does anyone know how to get sound working in stepmania. its a ddr game for pc
<imbecile> hyperactivecrond: by using the repos
<cpro> afief: isnt there any kind of driver to be installed via apt-get ?
<Jin> any one know how to create a shortcut on the desktop to open an url in a new tab in firefox?
<afief> cpro, not that I'm aware of
<momo521> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3189908#post3189908....help please
<momo521> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3189908#post3189908 ....help please*
<cpro> afief, the proble is that it is not on my own machine and I'm afraid to crash the whole AMD64 system wich has also Win Vista on it.
<jrib> Jin: create a launcher that launches: firefox -new-tab URL
<Jin> jrib, thx
<afief> cpro, well, having vista on it shouldn't be a problem, and there are quite a few guides out there on compiling a new kernel
<cpro> afief:  the proble is that it is not on my own machine and I'm afraid to crash the whole AMD64 system wich has also Win Vista on it.
<cpro> afief: ok ill try that
<afief> momo521, depends on your driver I guess, but the only way I can think about to fix it is to remotely edit some stuff using ssh
<cpro> afief: thaks a lot
<momo521> how would i do that?
<afief> cpro, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't help more
<afief> momo521, install openshh-server on the laptop, then connect from an external machine "$ ssh  username@ip.to.your.laptop" and change what ever configuration you need
<momo521> but i dont kno how to change the configuration
<cpro> afief: i have another question, skype works only on way on my own dapper i can hear but i cant talk. I heard about some kind of bug in skype and ther was a way to solve this, did you hear about this?
<momo521> thats the problem
<momo521> i want to trun off the monitor on my laptop
<momo521> and only use the external one
<zipper_> anyone who can give me a hint on how to upload pictures to my gmail account using picasa for linux? "Export" only let me move my folders to somewhere else on my harddrive?
<afief> cpro, nope, sorry I don't use skype(or any other softphone for that matter)
<cpro> afief: thanks again!
<vlt> I upgraded from Edgy (was a fresh install) to Feisty. But now it only boots to console. I have to run at least `telinit 3` (sic!) to get kdm and stuff running. WTF happened here?
<fr500> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<EADG_> I need to list all files with (foo) but ls is choking on the brackets, quotes " & ' are no help either, what do I need to type?
<afief> EADG_, escape them ls *\(foo\)*
<EADG_> afief: trying now.
<carthik> EADG_, afief, wouldn't ls *foo* work ?
<vlt> `runlevel` returns "unknown", even after `telinit 2`. Any idea?
<afief> carthik, would, but as far as I unerstood he wants files containing (foo) and not foo
#ubuntu 2007-08-15
<EADG_> carthik: foo is also part of some file names, I just need the foo inclosed in the ()'s
<carthik> then ls wouldn't help anways
<carthik> EADG_, ah!
<vlt> There's no old inittab or "single" in the kernel cmdline ...
<carthik> EADG_, is ls fails, use find.
<EADG_> afief: Thanks, it worked well... misplaced a \ 30 minutes back... doh! :)
<afief> EADG_, those bloody \s are troublesome:D
<b4l74z4r> it bothers be that sometimes when i unmount my usb pen drive  i get a popup box down in the right corner saying that i can safely disconnect it but not always
<Jin> guys, what program to use to manage photos? other than google picasa?
<b4l74z4r> gthumb
<matthew_> gimp
<dani> Hi
<afief> Jin, f-spot?
<vlt> Any idea how to tell ubuntu to switch to runlevel 2 after booting?
<dani> :P
<dani> the gimp?
<kkathman> vit place a 2 on the boot line right?
<n2diy> vlt: sudo init 2
<steven3423> vlt: /etc/inittab
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<magnetron> n2diy: reboot?
<dreamtime`> hi
<n2diy> magnetron: why reboot, when init fixed it?
<dreamtime`> hello there
<riyo> Can someone please help me? I try to install this, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GAIA?content=63246, and it the start menu looking thing, it doesnt even show. My default ubuntu is still there. And it looks nothing like it, all it does it make it look like this --> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/5570/screenshotnn1.png
<dreamtime`> hmmm i need some advices
<vlt> steven3423: I thougt I don't need inittab anymore when using upstart?
<dreamtime`> which one is better ? vmware, virtualpc or parallels ?
<vlt> n2diy: `sudo init 2` results in runlevel "unknown"
<magnetron> n2diy: i thought you asked for a solution to the problem
<fr500> can i create an LVM volume with 2 250gb HDs, install everything and later add another pair of HDs?
<zipper_> Trying to add a google repository, and to get rid of the GPG errors i do this: "wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -". However, there must be a syntax error or something, since that produces an error. Any hints?
<n2diy> magnetron: I did, and I also stated init 1 and then init 5 cured it. Rebooting would have reset my uptime.
<speaker219> 'elloeth
<zipper_> ah
<magnetron> ofc, n2diy
<zipper_> nevermind
<philthy> vim or emacs for java?
<dreamtime`> which one is better ? vmware, virtualpc or parallels ?  i really don't know ... actully i use vmware to run windows in a face of the cube (compiz)
<dreamtime`> i mean virtualbox
<dreamtime`> :x
<imbecile_> what plugin do i use for totem to play vcd?? PLLEASEE and thank you
<dreamtime`> virtualpc is from MS
<thedash> hey, I have a few drives in an array atm, but they still show up under "Places" on the left-hand side of the screen when using nautilus, requesting to be mounted or something, how can I remove them from that list ?
<dreamtime`> thedash, whats the fs ? _linux_raid_member_ ?
<zyth> anyone have any idea why the 'contacts' conduit for evolution/palmpilot sync was there on the livecd but is missing on my install?
<thedash> dreamtime` :: they're formatted with ext3, but does that matter ?
<thedash> they're all currently mounted, just not by themselves
<exodus> Hi guys, how do I get started setting up Win XP to run In Feisty Fawn?
<Jin> exodus, u need vmware
<imbecile> exodus:  get vmware player and make a virtual machine
<reverseblade> exhuma, use virtualbox it is better and easier
<reverseblade> exodus,  use virtualbox it is better and easier
<dreamtime`> what the best ? parallels, virtualbox or VmWare ? :o
<exodus> I have to compile Virtualbox?
<dreamtime`> thedash, so its ok
<reverseblade> VmWare is more technical, Virtualbox is more friendly
<reverseblade> exodus, you don't. There is a ubuntu package at its web site
<windowsRules> can i ask what Virtualbox is?
<reverseblade> with that nick ? no !!!
<h4L1m> sorry
<reverseblade> ok now you can ask
<reverseblade> hehe
<h4L1m> im not a win user
<fuffal0> which repository do i need for libapache2-mod-security
<l05ty> hi..
<KanRiNiN> Quick question.  In Nautilus, I go to network, and browse to my workgroup to view my samba of my server and it says "Folder Contents Can't be Dispalyed'  What's up?  I have samba installed.
<imbecile> exodus:  make yr vm at www.easyvmx.com  its really easy
<reverseblade> it's just a virtual machine , that allows you to run guest operating systems on your OS without disturbing it. Like virtual machine
<l05ty> i need some help please installing
<Joris_> I have a rather odd feisty problem. Machine with a core2quad cpu with a 2.6.20-16-generic kernel works very fast, altough with only 3.2 out of 8GB of ram. Installing the 2.6.20-16-server kernel halves disk IO speed (measurably) and subjectively decimates CPU performance... I'm at a complete loss
<B52doc> I have a problem with my wireless network card, i installed new firmware and it worked but once I restarted it wont let me connect to any networks
<h4L1m> reverseblade: is it for linux?
<dreamtime`> well, actually if u try to red from a single disk which is part from a raid, u canno't mount it cuz its FS is linux_raid_member_ BUT u can force to mount with ext3 FS, but i don't recommend it cuz u can destroy ur data :x .. see... its easy
<thedash> dreamtime` :: http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpt4.png
<reverseblade> h4L1m, it works on linux very well.
<imbecile> now can someone tell me what pluging i need for totem for vcd playback? PLEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEE
<h4L1m> ok thx
<imbecile> plugin*
<reverseblade> KanRiNiN, type the address like smb://192.168.0.1/c$
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(nj786/#ubuntu) theblue: no
(theblue/#ubuntu) nj786: ok, hit FWD.
(asnf/#ubuntu) sorry how to write .iso files to SD card
(etyrnal/#ubuntu) can anyone help with a minor nfs quandry that has to do with a permissions issue?
(vocx/#ubuntu) CheeseGardener, EXACTLY.
(nj786/#ubuntu) theblue: ok
(Revel/#ubuntu) asnf: mount it and cp it?
<gravemind> efram: nice! I'm glad it worked. No idea why it's assigning a different MAC each time though, seems like a pretty stupid thing to do
<asnf> Revel burn to Sd card
<vocx> CheeseGardener, from within Ubuntu you can also run the "grub shell" or "grub-install" to reinstall GRUB.
<CheeseGardener> vocx, thanks, how do I run update-grub?  is it a command?  like Alt+F2?
<theblue> nj786: what do you see now?
<gravemind> dystopianray: still here?
<kazzmir> theblue: ok that workwd. ill install ubuntu on it now
<theblue> kazzmir: ok, best of luck.
<kazzmir> thanks for the help
<gravemind> dystopianray: I can ping both ways but the game still doesn't work. what was the next thing to try? nmap?
<nj786> theblue: printer driver
<weslleyalvessiqu> hello
<theblue> nj786: wait, is this a USB printer?
<vocx> CheeseGardener, if you are currently running Ubuntu type "man update-grub" to read the manual page. It is a command line utility, precisely.
<theblue> nj786: or a parallel port printer?
<dystopianray> gravemind: yeah try nmap
<boardstar> ok, so i have a soundblaster audigy 2 EX soundcard with an infrared remote control .. it appears that linux has detected the device and 5"bay attachment properly .. however i cannot get my remote to function .. is there any way to see if ubuntu is getting the raw commands from the remote?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(pawan/#ubuntu) i have an exiting windows xp installation can it be accessed using vmware server
(asnf/#ubuntu) Revel are you there
(dystopianray/#ubuntu) pawan: should be able to, but as to whether XP could survive it, well that is another matter
(belem/#ubuntu) bonsoir
(vocx/#ubuntu) pawan, NO. There are other virtualization software both free and commercial to do that.
(nj786/#ubuntu) theblue: ok done
<Revel> asnf: make the file, mount the cd card using the mount command, and move it.
<belem> il y a des franais ici ?
<osxdude|palmTX> will rescue mode delete anything or uninstall?
<theblue> nj786: ok, try running the printer wizard again.
<vocx> !fr | belem
<ubotu> belem: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nj786> theblue: ok now i see
<belem> mais je suis banni !
<osxdude|palmTX> vocx beats me to it
<theblue> nj786: you do?
<nj786> theblue: 2 detected printers
<theblue> nj786: excellent!
<asnf> I have done it which you said but it didn't work  I want to startup my computer from sd card
<nj786> theblue: now which 1 do i choose?
<theblue> nj786: what are the options?
<pawan> according to this article it is possible
<pawan> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65607
<vocx> osxdude|palmTX, it boots in command line which may allow you to solve problems like hardware, screen detection.
<theblue> belem: pourquoi?
<Revel> asnf: to start from SD card you would have to have bios support.  and make it bootable
<belem> what i do now !
<Photocopy> This has totally missed me
<Revel> asnf: you want to extract a iso to a sd card and make it bootable right?
<asnf> I have a bios startup but I started my computer it said to me boot failed
<asnf> yes
<belem> bah j'ai test un floud d'une centaine de lignes  peut prs ...
<Photocopy> everybody is really really saying good about ubuntu and how they love it and all, but, what is unique about ubuntu that other distributions dont have?
<asnf> yes Revel  want to make it bootable
<theblue> vocx: got any advice for belem?
<Revel> asnf syslinux can do that.  lemme google.
<theblue> belem: une centaine?
<efram> gravemind: any clue?
<vocx> theblue, actually, Pelo is french, but he just left!
<Photocopy> answers are nice.........
<theblue> vocx: ahh.
<theblue> vocx: i speak french, but i don't know what do to if he's banned.
<asnf> sorry to my english Revel so I didn't understand you
<gravemind> efram: sorry, wasn't paying attention. what browser does xorg.conf have you using?
<osxdude|palmTX> belem: anglais non franais
<belem> ouais, mes potes de ubuntu-fr me dirons demain si c'est pass... c'est  cause d'une fille
<efram> gravemind: browser? hehe
<gravemind> efram: lol I'm really tired. meant to say what driver
<osxdude|palmTX> i think he says that ubuntu-fr is dead...
<efram> gravemind: hehe np im tired too lol.. its 5.34am here :P
<efram> gravemind: lemme check
<vocx> pawan, read carefully the post, it says you will need to install Windows in the Virtual Machine within Ubuntu.
<Photocopy> seriously, what is unique about ubuntu that is making it so well known and well liked?
<belem> if you want i can speak english mais avec un traducteur
<Sirisian> http://www.flashcombatant.dyndns.org/index.php <--- so what's the uptime for a desktop version of ubuntu?
<osxdude|palmTX> belem yes
<nj786> theblue: hp photosmart c3100 series(hp photosmart c3100 series USB #1), hp photosmart c3100 series(HP PHOTOSMART C3100 SERIES USB CN6CRCB10504KV HPLIP)
<theblue> he says that he posted to #-fr yesterday.
<theblue> nj786: the first one.
<nj786> theblue: ok
<nj786> theblue: what now
<efram> gravemind: sais i810
<gravemind> lol did belem get banned from ubuntu-fr
<osxdude|palmTX> amende
<theblue> nj786: you should be able to continue through the wizard normally.
<Photocopy> im geting annoyed now, please answer me already
<Photocopy> seriously, what is unique about ubuntu that is making it so well known and well liked?
<theblue> gravemind: yes.
<efram> gravemind:  its just a crappy integrated graphicscard.. but it supports very high res
<Sirisian> vocx, why did you PM me?
<gravemind> efram: I hope so :)
<Revel> asnf: if i was going to do that, i would use syslinux as the bootloader.
<theblue> Photocopy: don't know, for me, it was Shipit, and the helpful community/
<Revel> asnf: http://syslinux.zytor.com/
<vocx> Sirisian, it is a trick with the bot. I did not. Watch.
<osxdude|palmTX> belem is banned from #ubuntu-fr
<gravemind> efram: you double checked the horiz and vert sync settings?
<Revel> asnf: I do that with a linux distro called thinstation at work.
<vocx> !bot > Sirisian
<fr500> hello
<efram> gravemind: nope.. not sure how :P
<Sirisian> vocx, meh okay
<osxdude|palmTX> belem, change your nick to something different
<asnf> ok thanx revel
<gravemind> osxdude|palmTX: what's he banned for
<etyrnal> Please help... I have a quandry: i have a 6 machine distributed rendering farm.  slave machines mount, read from, and write to an NFS export.  5 machines are BSD 4.5 (Darwin) - and one is ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) - the files bing created by the BSD machines are all owned by user 501, but the ubuntu machine is user 1001 -- so the ubuntu machine can not write it's output to the /mnt/render/scenes/<project>/out directory...  any ideas?  is there a w
<etyrnal> ay to make the Ubuntu machine mount the nfs connection authenticated as user 501 of the remote system ??
<fr500> got a problem
<gravemind> efram: search your monitor on google to find them
<theblue> gravemind: testing a 100-line flood script, i believe.
<nj786> theblue: ok done and i see printer ready but see...it did not print last time
<gravemind> rofl
<Photocopy> theblue: the only thing ive liked so far is synaptic... and add/remove but theyre the same thing.... dont other distros have that too?
<fr500> I did a cdrom check and my installer cd is aparently fine, but keeps failing when copying packages
<osxdude|palmTX> gravemind: i don't know he is in the ban list
<fr500> is it possible that my HDs are damaged?
<theblue> nj786: did you try printing just now?
<nj786> theblue: am i using the wrong programs to print?
<efram> gravemind:  you mean the actual res on teh screen or you mean synch times?
<nj786> theblue: no
<theblue> nj786: try it just now.
<belem> 
<belem> good here I am banished from where I pass you see! thus I am as a now wandering dog you want to adopt me?!
<gravemind> efram: synch times I beleive
<nj786> theblue: is there a test?
<theblue> nj786: you could right-click on the printer, i believe there's a test page option.
<osxdude|palmTX> belem: Sure I gues
<efram> gravemind: umm hmm.. well its 2ms.. thats all the times I know hehe Il se if I can se any..
<vocx> osxdude|palmTX, gravemind now we know what caused the ban
<gravemind> efram: HorizSync and VertRefresh
<osxdude|palmTX> lol vacx
<osxdude|palmTX> *vocx
<belem> osxdude|palmTX> belem, change your nick to something different, it's not okay that
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<theblue> erm...
<fr500> help!
<gravemind> belem: parle en francais, le traducteur est impossible de comprendre
<efram> gravemind:  ok Il check
<theblue> belem: changez votre nom, s'il vous plait, avec '/nick nouvelle_nick'.
<vocx> people, behave
<nj786> theblue: i have a problem it printed out 4 lines and it sucked in a paper
<belem> mais quand je change mon nom a ne change rien
<tritium> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fistikuffs> help my terminal is just a blank white screen. i set my resolution earlier with nvidia-settings and now i get an nvidia splash at boot up my default screen res (not the one i set) and my terminal is a blank white screen
<IdleOne> !english | gravemind  belem  theblue
<ubotu> gravemind  belem  theblue: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<theblue> IdleOne: pardon.
<Sirisian> thanks for you guys help. My server works perfectly. I'm off to learn some more :)
<belem> I AM BANNISHED TO UBUNTU FR !!!
<nj786> theblue: ?
<theblue> nj786: are the lines garbage?
<theblue> nj786: or is it actually readable text?
<osxdude|palmTX> belem  I HAVE REALIZED THAT
<Revel> fistikuffs: reboot into 2nd option in grub, and have to manually edit the /etx/x11/xorg.conf if you didnt make a backup.
<nj786> theblue: garbage to me
<osxdude|palmTX> belem: use "/nick" to change you nick to something eles
<belem> lol <osxdude|palmTX>
<theblue> nj786: try removing the printer and re-adding it using the 2nd option.
<Fayte> Hey, i got a question. is there a way i can write a script or something so that when my comp starts up it automatically unmounts a drive?
<fistikuffs> irevel: i'm new to ubuntu i don't know how to do that
<dystopianray> Fayte: is this drive listed in /etc/fstab?
<Fayte> nah, it's under /media
<Fayte> it's /media/sda1
<dystopianray> Fayte: give it an fstab entry with the 'noauto' option
<belem> <osxdude|palmTX> canger first name does not function
<Fayte> :\ i'm still pretty new to ubuntu, how do i do that?
<dystopianray> Fayte: man fstab
<Ashfire908> fstab is a file
<IdleOne> belem: tape /nick belem2 svp
<efram> gravemind: Horizontal Freq = 30 to 83kHz vertical is 56 to 75Hz
<osxdude|palmTX> Fayte: Remove the drive from /etc/fstab. Open in terminal: << sudo nano /etc/fsab >> or << gksudo gedit /etc/fstab>>
<belem2> yes !
<IdleOne> there you go belem2 you have changed your nick
<belem2> okay !
<garryfre> I've been using ubuntu for quite some time, with the feisty update, of a couple months ago, I noticed screensavers are jerky and I figured it would be fixed eventually, but nope. Anyone noticed this or have a fix?
<theblue> IdleOne: aren't bans set on ips?
<IdleOne> belem2: now change your nick to something you want
<IdleOne> theblue: they are
<tritium> theblue: typically on host masks
<IdleOne> :)
<theblue> tritium: ahh.
<belem> oh
<IdleOne> yes what tritium said
<belem2> oh oh
<nj786> theblue: ok it printed an ubuntu color scale
<belem2> well
<theblue> nj786: congrats, your printer works!
<gravemind> efram: make sure your xorg.conf has the right values. does it?
<nj786> theblue: now the big question what about the scanner?
<theblue> nj786: to be entirely honest, i don't have much experience using a scanner under ubuntu.
<nj786> theblue: alright
<efram> gravemind: I dont se anywhere in xorg where it has such info
<belem> look at :  Impossible de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr (Vous tes banni).
<yeniklasor> what is default chmod of "/usr/bin/" ?
<nj786> theblue: anyways, thankyou i appreciate ur time and effort to help me out with this matter.
<efram> gravemind: I dont have the slightest clue as to how I would add then =/
<theblue> nj786: no problem.
<dystopianray> yeniklasor: 755
<gravemind> efram: alright, well you have the values now, the rest is easy
<IdleOne> belem: what did you do to get banned from ubuntu-fr?
<yeniklasor> thanks
<efram> gravemind: if you say so haha =D
<belem> i go to sleeping to bed with Dave and Vanessa !
<Revel> belem: belem [n=raymond@86.66.170.65]  change that. change the username, proxy, whatever.  you pissed someone off i guess
<theblue> wtf?
<theblue> IdleOne: i believe belem tested a flood script or something similar.
<belem> ok revel but after it is not okay
<vbabiy> hey is how to move group order on pidgin 2.1.0
<IdleOne> Revel: ban evading could get him klined. Ubuntu Ops have friends in high places
<gravemind> change to a virtual terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-F1 and run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose "advanced" when you have the opportunity - then put in your new values. You can get back to the gui at any time by pressing ctr-alt-F7
<tritium> Revel: bad advice
<gravemind> efram: see above
<belem> yes do a flood theblue
<theblue> belem: why did you do a flood?
<belem> okay
<IdleOne> !offtopic | belem
<ubotu> belem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gravemind> efram: you can choose the defaults for most of the questions it will ask
<IdleOne> lets get back to support
<corentin> Hi all
<IdleOne> !hi | corentin
<ubotu> corentin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Revel> IdleOne: i've been auto banned in channels for stuff before.  if its a mistake meh... anyways off topic
<theblue> and with that, i'm off.
<Revel> im diggin this session terminal stuff.  anything else kewl about ubuntu im probably missing?
<slavik`lap> support is for wusses, real man hand assemble and let the rest of the world run the code :P
<belem> okay !!!
<belem> are you ready!!!
<belem> Some call me the cleaner, but I would choose the grave-digger, because I like to stir up the shit,
<belem> I stuck my frolos before returning in this biz - go, then not need for potos,
<belem> I you emmerde, I you emmerde, and I you emmerde,
<belem> And to start, to scratch those which is saying make dance,
<belem> Head with bell, or X without us could not becter, would slip you their language into in your slit,
<belem> to make of the mix slap made in France, when you come guincher, your guiboles brings back rinsed,
<belem> Eh, have you more nothing French, then Mister called to the one again changes skeud,
<belem> And you do not come know the underground, are to you rather fashion, then action, I you emmerde and I you emmerde,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.66.170.65]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Revel> trolls should stick to usernet.
<^tiNee^> anyone know how to make bitchx beep when someone says your nick?
<Revel> >.<
<slavik`lap> Revel: keep in mind that each interface has it's uses, CLI is awesome for linking tools together, GUI is awesome for looking at pictures and graphs ... and not allow you to link programs easily
<SerZh> 
<Revel> slavik`lap: I never seen a terminal work like this besides the BSD ones, and I never had that inside GUI that i recall
<Revel> slavik`lap: its like a new toy xD
<slavik`lap> Revel: how long you been running ubuntu? (and bsd has xterm and gnome-terminal and konsole, too)
<Revel> about 4 hours.
<Revel> maybe 5.
<slavik`lap> Revel: learn about these: lsmod, lsusb, lspci :)
<Revel> i've mostly been free/openbsd until now.
<Revel> this is nice though.
<efram> gravemind: dude.. thats way to much info I dont have.. lol..
<slavik`lap> Revel: try this "exec true" :P
<ltadee> HI
<efram> gravemind: isnt it somehow easyer to make the other resolutions appear in the res selection menu?
<slavik`lap> Revel: free/open bsd has gnome and KDE and has proper terminals for each
<efram> gravemind: or is this the only way?
<gravemind> efram: this is the only way. just press enter for most things until you get to monitor and you'll be fine
<Revel> slavik`lap: but i could never drop to terminal with xfree/xorg running (that i knew how)
<efram> gravemind: ok
<Revel> besides using a gui terminal
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Feisty Server and having difficulty getting BIND 9 to start
<slavik`lap> Revel: ctrl+alt+F1-F6
<RudyValencia> I have my configuration files all setup but it's [fail] ing
<Revel> slavik`lap: if they have that in bsd i missed the boat for a decade lol
<TheViLliN> whats a good linux utility for backing up important system files???
<slavik`lap> freebsd has the same thing
<d4rkmonkey> any GUI for SCP in the repos?
<slavik`lap> Revel: thing is if you run X in the first tty (F1), that's where X is... not on the 7th terminal like linux
<slavik`lap> another thing that I haven't figured out is how to get a mouse in a virtual terminal (like freebsd does)
<Revel> slavik`lap: i always used the print screen button on bsd.  gui was only a home thing really.  guess i didnt read well
<slavik`lap> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<RudyValencia> slavik`lap: the mouse thing is gpm
<efram> gravemind: ok I did it.. now what? :P
<RudyValencia> sudo apt-get install gpm
<slavik`lap> ty
<RudyValencia> np
<Revel> brb
<d4rkmonkey> nvm
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: search synaptic, I know there was a utility to backstuffup and such, but if you need to backup your home directory, lmk, I can show you a single command that does it
<gravemind> efram: you did 'advanced' and put in the new sync ranges?
<efram> gravemind:  yupp
<gravemind> efram: awesome! now save anything you're doing and press ctrl-alt-backspace. this restarts your display, and should hopefully fix your resolution
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to get several partitions to auto-mount, can someone review my fstab and see if I did this correctly? I added everything from /dev/hda7 on down.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33778/
<efram> gravemind:  ok trying now =D
<IdleOne> !info gnome-reset
<ubotu> gnome-reset: backup and reset tool for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2+cvs2006.02.03-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 200 kB
<IdleOne> TheViLliN: ^^^^^^
<TheViLliN> cool  thx,  i actually kinda looking for a utility so i can see mainly what files it backs up plus for when i start editing files etc etc :P
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: you have a drive with 7partitions?
<MilitantPotato> slavik, 6, one is an extended
<efram> gravemind: lol i got way less res :P
<MilitantPotato> it counts that as a partition in fdisk
<gravemind> d'oh!
<efram> grave I should try again :P
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: if it's the home dir, then you can do something like: tar cpjf backup.tar.bz2 -C /home username
<slavik`lap> where username is your username
<TheViLliN> slavik'lap: what is that command though
<gravemind> efram: can you paste your xorg.conf for me?
<gravemind> efram: you can try it again too
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: looks good to me
<Yono> what software can I use to monitor system temperature on my laptop?
<gravemind> efram: make sure you choose the right driver from the list
<TheViLliN> nice  and tar it up in one file
<MilitantPotato> slavik`lap: ty
<TheViLliN> i like it..
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: you understand the options?
<alv4r0> hi
<slavik`lap> Create, Preserver permissions, (J) Bzip2 compression, File (output), (C) cd before running
<MilitantPotato> my backup command = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33780/
<corentin> Bye all
<alv4r0> how can i apply a *.patch file?
<moyer> here is my issue, I installed a theme i liked.. but i dont like how it themed my gaim application.. is it possible to just remove the theming from gaim, but keep it on the rest of the desktop?
<MilitantPotato> ok, restarting, wish me luck
<moyer> good luck MilitantPotato
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: no need
<moyer> :)
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: if that is the only thing you did then just do sudo mount -a
<MilitantPotato> I always get nervious editing core bits of linux
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: you only added the sdb stuff?
<moyer> me too MilitantPotato  :)
<MilitantPotato> yes slavik
<MilitantPotato> will that not make them mount on boot?
* slavik`lap makes a backup of the file and keeps knoppix around
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: yes, but you can mount them now :)
<Fezzler> In terminal, what would be the DOS equivalent of "MODE COM1: 300  where in Linux COM1 is ttyUSB0?
<MilitantPotato> ah!
<slavik`lap> sudo mount -a
<alv4r0> i've a source, and a .patch file.. how can apply the patch?
<Fezzler> Also what is the equivalent of DOS COPY FILE.TXT COM1:
<slavik`lap> alv4r0:  man patch :)
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: copy = cp
<MilitantPotato> mount: mount point /media/sdb6 does not exist
<MilitantPotato> Argh
<stdin> alv4r0: something like "patch < file.patch"
<MilitantPotato> sudo md /media/sdb* right?
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: create the directories
<alv4r0> ok....
<slavik`lap> mkdir
<MilitantPotato> mkdir, ty
<bruenig> alv4r0, usually patch -p0 <path/to/patch/file but it depends on how the patch is formatted really
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: why would you need to change mode on a tty?
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/UBUNTU.HTML
<Fezzler> I'm trying to exchange files from a my Ubuntu thru ttyUSB0 through a USB-to-Serial cable into and old Tandy Model 100 RS232 port
<alv4r0> WORKS!
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: and you can't usesudo?
<alv4r0> thanks guys! :)
<Fezzler> slav: How so?
<slavik`lap> sudo command
<Fezzler> Use sudo that is?
<slavik`lap> man sudo :)
<SerZh> offtopic: where i can find some actionscript channel? i'm tired looking all the list =/
<slavik`lap> actionscript is flash, no?
<slavik`lap> try #flash?
<SerZh> yep
<Fezzler> Does Ubuntu/Linux have a XMODEM program or easy terminal program that I can communicate in/out ttyUSB0?
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: telnet?
<SerZh> slavik`lap, missed )
<xtknight> Fezzler, well there are minicom progs
<SerZh>     ?)
<xtknight> Fezzler, called no other than "minicom" :)
<slavik`lap> wait, telnet can'tdo that
<MilitantPotato> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/8E307149307138F3 does not exist
<MilitantPotato> mount: /dev/hda7 already mounted or /media/Games1 busy
<MilitantPotato> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda7 is mounted on /media/disk
<MilitantPotato> X(
<slavik`lap> lol
<xtknight> Fezzler, you can adjust the options in there to point to ttyUSB0 not tty0  in fact you must.
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: you can umount it
<MilitantPotato> i don't have any other refrences to /dev/hda7 in fstab
<MilitantPotato> disk is unmounted?
<Fezzler> slav: No telnet.  This is raw sending of files out the RS232 port and into the ttyUSB0 and visa versa
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: it was automounted by something
<Fezzler> Like the old ProComm
<TheViLliN> slavik'lap  i think so,  create a new archive, preserve file permissions, dont copy zero byte files, use bzip2 archiving .  but what does the username part mean.  it is for remote mounts /systems?
<slavik`lap> MilitantPotato: it says that hda7 is already mounted
<MilitantPotato> yea what would auto mount it?
<Fezzler> xtknight: recommend a minicom for Ubuntu?  Will they work with USB?  ttyUSB0?
<TheViLliN> add to MAN it though  hehe
<Revel> probably a dumb question, but how do you change cds with wine when it says the drive is in use and you can umount lol
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: that's where you put your username, basically it tars up your entire home directory :)
<UBUNTU01> Sorry for dead link.
<slavik`lap> "wine eject"
<Revel> thanx ;)
<Sensae> Hello
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<slavik`lap> a chto tam?
<Revel> man wine
<Revel> errr
<TheViLliN> cool,   thx slavik"lap
<xtknight> Fezzler, yes
<xtknight> Fezzler, they will work.  package "minicom"
<xtknight> i think
<SerZh> vezde russkie)
<xtknight> apt-cache search minicom
<xtknight> ~ru | SerZh
<xtknight> !ru | SerZh
<ubotu> SerZh:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jaime-san>  /server eu.undernet.org
<slavik`lap> SerZh: vezde evrei :P
<Revel> slavik`lap: cd in drive now..... im missing a step?
<SerZh> bugaga)
<jaime-san> hows the gutsy testing going everyone?
* slavik`lap is so proud of the !ru
<slavik`lap> jaime-san: please see #ubuntu+1
<UBUNTU01> Mnogo russkih?
<slavik`lap> ochen
<SerZh> vidimo da)
<TheViLliN> hey slavik"lap   would it be possible to copy the /etc directory then grep any changes in a lower runtime if needed?
<UBUNTU01> :D
<MilitantPotato> slavik`lap: thanks again for the help.
<Sensae> I have a Trendnet TEG-PCITXR gigabit ethernet adapter. I've installed it and it's running on r8169 drivers, however it only operates at 10base-T
<Revel> slavik`lap: i hit ignore, seems to work ;)
<RyanRyan52> I just installed Ubuntu and when I rebooted it said: "GRUB loading... Please wait" then it said "Error 18". What do I do?
<efram> gravemind: its better now.. but its still not 1680x1050 it still stuck at 1280
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: eh?
<anabelle> hi, i just instaled a broadcom wireless card using bcm43xx-fwcutter and now it looks like its working, but the wireless interface shows up as eth1 should it be wlan0 for it to work properly or it doesn't matter?
<slavik`lap> anabelle: don't matter
<anabelle> thank you slavik
<TheViLliN> ummm   let me rethink that one  eheh,  just need some more reading..
<slavik`lap> anabelle: that eth1/wlan0 stuff is for you to somehow refer to the interface
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: grep for what changes in lower level?
<Sensae> Has anyone gotten a Trendnet gigabit PCI adapter working in ubuntu?
<TheViLliN> any changes to any say"config files"
<RudyValencia> Sensae: what model?
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: so, you want versioning  control for them
<Sensae> Rudy: TEG-PCITXR
<anabelle> also when i turn off the wireless card switch it turns from bluo (on) to orange (off) properly but after about 10 Secs it reverts to blue even though i haven't turned it on
<slavik`lap> anabelle: broadcom?
<anabelle> yes :)
<slavik`lap> also, are you using ndiswrapper?
<anabelle> no, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<slavik`lap> or the native and which chipset (if you know)
<RudyValencia> Sensae: I think there may be a driver on the manufacturer's site
<Sensae> Rudy: Only driver I could find is for kernel 2.2
<anabelle> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN
<RudyValencia> oh
<slavik`lap> oi vei
<anabelle> using wl_apsta.o
<slavik`lap> anabelle: could be something with the driver, check #bcm-users maybe someone there can answer your query
<anabelle> thanks
<TheViLliN> slavik"lap: well   not really,  at the moment.  i think i need to stay with one think at the momment.  ie// the backing up of the system files in one go
<efram> gravemind: yah its very strange.. Iv tried like 5 times now.. best I can get is 1280x1024
<slavik`lap> TheViLliN: MilitantPotato did pastebin his backup script which backs up /etc also
<philthy> what is the netstat equivalent in linux?
<xtknight> err...netstat ?
<philthy> FORGET I ASKED THAT.
<slavik`lap> xtknight: :(
<philthy> i really should try it before i ask
<slavik`lap> lol
<xtknight> silly
<xtknight> ;P
<madman91> which company makes good sound cards that are fully compatible with linux? .. like m-audio .. any others?
<xtknight> Creative audigy2 zs
<slavik`lap> creative
<madman91> anyone else
<philthy> audigy 2 value works fine too
<slavik`lap> although, their quality is starting to suck on windows front
<xtknight> x-fi has no linux suppotr
<TheViLliN> ah  oops  missed that,  got it now...  thx...
<xtknight> i thought closed source was planned
<gravemind> efram: hmm you may need to use a modeline generator
<slavik`lap> xtknight: didn't creative send a card to alsa people?
<gravemind> efram: but that is past my experience, sorry
<xtknight> efram,  use "gtf"
<xtknight> slavik`lap, not sure
<efram> gravemind: well thanks a million for all your help bro =D
<paotzu> anyone check out linuxmce?
<efram> xtknight: umm just type that in the terminal?
<xtknight> efram, ya it will help you generate modelines if you want
<berent> which is the best flash editor available in ubuntu
<berent> which is the best flash editor available in ubuntu
<berent> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<efram> xtknight: thanks but that seams to be way over my head man :P
<berent> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<slavik`lap> brb :D
<K0brik> why does rhythmbox freeze without a notice when streaming radio?
<kazzmir> i cant get sound to work in ubuntu, what should i look into?
<K0brik> kazzmir: alsa
<K0brik> some GStreamer issues?
<kazzmir> i have alsa-base installed
<K0brik> kazzmir: have you loaded the right kernel module for your soundcard?
<bluuwMe> hi there how do i install internext explorer 7.0 on ublontu?
<kazzmir> i think its atiixp, which ubuntu loaded
<philthy> lol
<dWho> ayone having trouble for BenQ U/4300U in fiesty?
<omer> hey guys,  where's the appropriate place to add a service i want started on boot on a 6.04LTS system?
<dWho> does anyone made a successful scanning using BenQ U/4300U and S2W 3300
<pawan> hi
<pawan> getting error
<bluuwMe> what error? try sudo init 0 it clears errors
<pawan> E: vmware-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bobon1100> my rythmbox keeps locking when i load a library via Gnome + ssh://, the keyring prompt never appears, any ideas?
<bluuwMe> sudo init 0 for you too!
<dWho> does anyone made a successful scanning using BenQ U/4300U and S2W 3300
<keelvarra> does anyone know where the javadoc files are installed to, when you install them from synaptic?
<Revel> so /etc/resolv.conf i manually set. adapter set to dhcp, but i lose dns settings every reboot.
<Revel> is there a way to stop that?
<Revel> i wanna use manual entries for dns
<dWho> does anyone made a successful scanning using BenQ U/4300U and S2W 3300 in fiesty?
<bluuwMe> keelvarra: synaptic usualy has package info
<Dim45> salatiga
<Dim45> #salatiga
<keelvarra> bluuwMe: thanks, found it
<bobon1100> my rythmbox keeps locking when i load a library via Gnome + ssh://, the keyring prompt never appears, any ideas?
<boardstar> hey all .. im trying to get a file into my /usr/lib/ directory .. but i keep getting told i dont have permission to the directory .. what do i need to do?
<boardstar> ive tried alt+f2 and running the program ive been trying to use to move.. didnt work
<philthy> boardstar, did you write sudo?
<astro76> boardstar, what program?
<Rubin> Revel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/92761
<elfboy> can some one tell me where i can fing the sound config
<boardstar> astro: using krusader
<Rubin> boardstar, you need to be root maybe, using sudo to do it. but you should probably not be messing with that unless you know what your doing more. Why do you want to put files there?
<rockets> How do I rename an ext3 partition?
<Rubin> rockets, rename?
<bobon1100> how do you mount a disk through ssh?
<astro76> boardstar, run kdesu krusader, be careful and close it as soon as you are done
<bluuwMe> rockets: be careful with that
<Rubin> bobon1100, google sshfs
<rockets> Rubin, yes change the label of the partition.
<dWho> does anyone made a successful scanning using BenQ U/4300U and S2W 3300 in fiesty?
<elfboy> whats he trying to do
<rockets> bluuwMe, ?
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<bobon1100> Rubin, ty :)
<Rubin> rockets, the label can be changed with e2label
<boardstar> philthy: ok .. just adding some plugins for xmms  into the uder/lib/xmms dir
<pizzle> anyone know why ubuntu wont let me change resolution past 1024x768?
<elfboy> can some one tell me where i can find the sound config
<Rubin> n2diy, some daemon probably had the device in use
<bluuwMe>     Bog se dragi na Srbe razljuti
<bluuwMe>     za njihova smrtna sagreenja.
<rockets> Rubin, e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<rockets> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<bluuwMe>     Nai cari zakon pogazie,
<bluuwMe>     poee se krvniki goniti,
<bluuwMe>     jedan drugom vadit oi ive;
<bluuwMe>     zabacie vladu i dravu,
<bluuwMe>     za pravilo ludost izabrae.
<bluuwMe>     Nevjerne im sluge postadoe
<bluuwMe>     i carskom se krvlju okupae.
<riyonuk> Ok, a widget is like a scrollbar right?
<bluuwMe>     Velikai, proklete im due,
<astro76> !ops | bluuwMe
<ubotu> bluuwMe: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bluuwMe>     na komate razdrobie carstvo,
<bluuwMe>     srpske sile grdno satrijee;
<bluuwMe>     velikai, trag im se utro,
<numist> huh
<bluuwMe>     raspre sjeme posijae grko,
<bluuwMe>     te s njim pleme srpsko otrovae;
<riyonuk> :o
<pizzle> wtf
<bluuwMe>     velikai, grdne kukavice,
<n2diy> Rubin: or a lock file, any idea where kppp's lock file would be?
<riyonuk> hax
<bluuwMe>     postadoe roda izdajice.
<bluuwMe>     O prokleta kosovska veero,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<bluuwMe>     kud ta srea da grdne glavare
<Rubin> rockets, sda1 is maybe not ext2/3 partition?
<bluuwMe>     sve potrova i trag im utrije;
<bluuwMe>     sam da Milo osta na srijedi
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by numist
<numist> ok, so what real op in here wants to handle this?
<rockets> Rubin, your right i meant to do sdb1
<Rubin> n2diy, sorry, no
<rockets> it worked now
<rockets> thanks
<Rubin> rockets, but thats not the label that shows up in your gui.. its used for fstab and things.
<astro76> !sound | elfboy
<ubotu> elfboy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-214-39-49.client.mchsi.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<riyonuk> Ok, a widget is like a scrollbar right?
<numist> Amaranth: -R?
<numist> your channel
<rockets> Rubin, I wan't to change the label of the disk that shows up when its automounted in the gui
<Amaranth> numist: what?
<Rubin> riyonuk, a scrollbar is an example of a widget, yes
<pizzle> hm
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by numist
<Rubin> rockets, i havnt figured that one out yet myself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<numist> never mind
<lns> oh no, riyonuk is still after his theme disaster? ;)
<rockets> Rubin, grr thanks though
<keelvarra_> does anyone know home to use aa3d?
<Amaranth> numist: oh, didn't know that was set
<elfboy> astro76: i want to know how they got sound to work
<Amaranth> dunno how to see channel modes :)
<numist> Amaranth: I set it, but this isn't really my channel
<elfboy> astro76: cose i cant get sound to work on gebtoo box
<Rubin> elfboy, most people have sound work without doing anything
<numist> /mode #ubuntu should do it
<keelvarra_> I downloaded aa3d because it sounded interesting, but can't figure out what to do with it
<rockets> Rubin, it worked actually
<numist> although, my client is being weird
<Rubin> rockets, interesting!
<rockets> Rubin, i changed the label to heavy and it automounted as heavy
<Amaranth> now it works :)
<Rubin> thats cool
<riyonuk> Ok, and gtk themes widggets right?
<riyonuk> Yes...
<riyonuk> Its soo hard
<riyonuk> Im never gonna give up
<numist> yeah not here >_<
<riyonuk> If there was such thing as something like remote desktop, I wish someone could conenct, and show me how to do it >_<
<Rubin> riyonuk, there is VNC
<elfboy> anyone
<rockets> Heavy, to distinguish it from my "light" external drive.
<rockets> Very scientific I know.
<riyonuk> oh...I totally forgot about that, Rubin would you be willing to do it
<lns> i'll do it.. $100/hr ;)
<riyonuk> ?
<riyonuk> or lns?
<riyonuk> huh, woulda?
<Rubin> no, sorry.
<lns> that's what i charge everyone else
<riyonuk> :o
<riyonuk> >_>
<lns> =p
<lns> sorry
<riyonuk> really? thats so mean
<lns> gotta make money somehow!
<riyonuk> :(
<Rubin> no it isnt. your here to learn. if you want someone to do it for you buy support
<ibanex> can anyone tell me how i could create a custom alternate install cd with LESS packages.. i can only find ways to add more
<n2diy> lns, and how many customers do you have? Here?
<elfboy> i need to see how ubuntu set sound on my computer cose i canget get sound to work on gentoo
<lns> ibanex, do you think the netinstall cd would work for you?
<Rubin> ibanex, theres a tool to help you build custom ubuntu live CDs. i saw it somewhere yesterday.. reddit maybe. try google? (sorry i dont remember the name)
<lns> n2diy, on IRC? none.
<Rubin> elfboy, /j #gentoo
<n2diy> lns, roger that. :)
<kevinh90> ibanex, if you dont like the ubuntu-desktop package list, why not use another distro
<ibanex> lns: can i select packages from the netinstall?
<epiclulz> anyone know why ubuntu wont let me change resolution past 1024x768?
<^tiNee^> would installing psybnc on my box to mask my ip be a bad idea?
<ibanex> Rubin: i found UCK and reconstructor, both would only allow me to add
<lns> ibanex, well it's basically a minimalist install  - you download packages from the net during install
<Rubin> epiclulz, generally, your xorg is not happy with the configuration it has for your video card and monitor
<Rubin> ibanex, lns is prolly on the right track here
<epiclulz> Rubin: how do i fix it
<arturo> hi
<ibanex> kevinh90: because i just want a smaller ubuntu, i like it, but i dont like what it installs at first
<Rubin> ^tiNee^, i use irssi with the irssi-proxy module. its a bit more usefull in some ways
<ibanex> lns: sweet, thanks, i will try
<lns> no prob bob
<Rubin> ibanex, i think the server install disk has less packages too
<^tiNee^> Rubin, whats the difference with irssi and bitchx?
<yeniklasorr> What is categories of Development of gnome menu ? Internet is "Categories=Network;Application;"
<^tiNee^> they kinda look the same
<kevinh90> ibanex, whatever you like, the server install might be a good idea
<vexati0n> i have a (probably stupid) question... why, in my HP laptop, can i install a screen (directly from HP) that is labeled as "WSXGA," but the laptop is only capable of WXGA?
<seanj> yay, I got Serious Sam 2 working on Ubuntu
<arturo> why can't  innstall SUSE 10.2 ina mac mini ??
<Flannel> ibanex: your other alternateive is alternate CD, and then do a GUI-less install
<lns> Rubin, yes, it doesn't install Xorg but it does install some servers so be careful of what you run on it
<Rubin> ^tiNee^, irssi is very different.. but mainly in this case, bitchx doesnt have a proxy plugin.
<^tiNee^> oic
<seanj> I'm using Irssi right now !
<Rubin> ^tiNee^, http://www.garion.org/irssi/irssi-proxy.php
<lns> arturo, why not ask in a suse chan?
<ibanex> Flannel: i forget if i can select packages with the alternate
<^tiNee^> Rubin, ty
<nextse7en> Could someone recommend an easy to use WYSIWYG web page creator that I can download from the repositories?
<arturo> oks thanx
<ibanex> kevinh90: Rubin: i feel weird about the server install on a desktop, but if it has basic packages i might as well
<lns> ibanex, i'd rather you do the netinstall
<lns> but its your choice
<astro76> nextse7en, bluefish, amaya
<Rubin> ibanex, the only difference is in the default installed packages. dont feel weird about it.
<ibanex> lns: ok
<nextse7en> astro76: Thanks.
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<lns> as long as you have a fast inet connection
<Rubin> netinstall is better though, i agree with lns
<s88_> hi all
<rockets> Whats a good tool for ripping discs to ISO format? mkisofs is no good cuz it doesnt preserve the boot record on the disc
<Rubin> n2diy, do you know about the 'lsof' command?
<epiclulz> anyone know why ubuntu wont let me change resolution past 1024x768 and how to fix it?
<Rubin> rockets, k3b?
<n2diy> Rubin: no I don't, let me play with it.
<astro76> epiclulz, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pawan_> E: vmware-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jmdc> I'm trying to create an ad-hoc wireless network in feisty without network-manager. Pointers to documentation would be appreciated.
<Rubin> n2diy, it should tell you what has the file open, if thats the problem
<jmdc> specifically, about initial cell creation
<lns> jmdc, try googling iwconfig
<micman> hello ubuntoers!
<riyonuk> I tried learning, I read I tinkered, nothing happened
<riyonuk> lns saw what happen
<riyonuk> it was horrible :o
<riyonuk> So how does one skin the actual toolbar?
<riyonuk> All they talk about is skinning widgets
<riyonuk> using GTK::Widgets
<n2diy> Rubin: That gives me a ton of stuff, I'll have to sort through it, thanks.
<rockets> Rubin, yeah i cant figure that out . . .
<riyonuk> lns, Im gonna ccry, this is so difficult, ugh
<lns> riyonuk, you tried diff users?
<arturo> what is last version of wine i can't run fifa 2007
<Rubin> riyonuk, i think you need to build a gtk theme
<pawan> E: vmware-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Rubin> riyonuk, no idea how to do that though. try looking on the gnome website?
<astro76> arturo, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Rubin> pawalls, thats bad. what did you do to cause it? :)
<Rubin> er, pawan, sorry pawalls
<s88_> I wnat to configure NIS , does anyone have any good reference?
<s88_> I mean, some documents...
<Rubin> pawan: maybe that vmware package is not compatable with your version of ubuntu?
<riyonuk> OMG! Ok, I go to System > Prefrences > Theme, click on Installa new theme, and browse to a .tar.gz file, I choose yet to use it, and it looks like windows. What am I doing wrong? Is gnome corrupted? Am I missing an engine?
<pawan> then
<nextse7en> I was looking more for something with the functionality of frontpage, but open source, any recommendations?
<Flannel> !html | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<dsterry_> nextse7en, i like quanta myself...coming from a dreamweaver past
<TheCreationist> I'm looking for a Linux alternative to Noteworthy or Finale.  Anyone have ideas?
<jmdc> lns, Thanks, I'm reading the man page, but the basic 'iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc' isn't working out for me.
<Rubin> nextse7en, none of those are like frontpage. but if your willing to be open minded about the process, it can work for you
<nextse7en> dsterry_: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<lns> jmdc, just keep reading and troubleshooting
<nextse7en> Rubin: I certainly am, thanks for the advice.
<lns> it takes some time to get past all the weirdnesses of wifi on linux ;)
<Rubin> i have seen from general forum reading that various wifi cards respond to various tools, so its largely trial and error still :/
<lns> mostly due to closed-source wifi drivers
<jmdc> lns yeah I really can't wait for gutsy and kernel 2.6.22 and better broadcom drivers.
<lns> me too.
<s88_> Does anyone have successful configure the NIS on the ubuntu?
<Lustblader> does any1 know of a music player for linux that doesn't have a library?
<Lustblader> something like foobar in windows
<lns> I do like how hardware manufacturers are starting to respond to linux these days though
<Rubin> Lustblader, i reccomend audacious
<pawan> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lns> Lustblader, xmms or bmp
<Lustblader> is it playlist based?
<Frogzoo> Lustblader: audacious?
<Rubin> pawalls, you may need to ask a vmware expert.. its not really our area since vmware is a closed source program
<Lustblader> i got waay too much music for a audio player to handle
<Rubin> ugh. pwan**. *sigh*
<Rubin> Lustblader, im in the same boat. i use ampache.. so yeah. you will like it. its like xmms only works :)  (looks like winamp)
<Lustblader> Rubin: ever seen foobar in windows??
<Rubin> yeah
<Lustblader> damn awesome.. tabbed playlists are the best things ever
<lns> wow i never saw audacious before!
<Rubin> lns: it used to be called beep-media-player
<lns> oh...i've been using bmp for a while
<Lustblader> i'm installing bmpx now
<lns> but its kinda buggy
<lns> this looks nice
<Rubin> yeah
<riotkittie> awesome!! i did it!! i diiiiiiiiid it.
* riotkittie does a little touchdown type dance
<kazzmir> aplay -l says card0 is a modem... should i change something in bios?
<n2diy> riotkittie: I missed the play, what did you do?
<Rubin> kazzmir, if you dont get anywhere here you could try #alsa they are nice
<niuq> i need help installing wine
<yeniklasorr> I'm trying to make a bin sh. This must execute 2 command. "cd /opt/ebyn/" and "exec sh bdp.sh" How can I do this ?
<Rubin> niuq, should be in synaptic
<riotkittie> n2diy: finally managed to get online under feisty with my wireless usb adapter
<yeniklasorr> Sorry I'm trying to make a bin sh. This must execute 2 command. "cd /opt/ebyn/" and "sh bdp.sh" How can I do this ?
<niuq> Rubin: ohh  ok, i should search there first
<riotkittie> sucks because i'm limited to WEP but i guess i can live with that. better than nothing :D
<Lustblader> hey!! is there anyway to remove these unneccesary shoutcast/icecast buttons from bmpx
<Rubin> yeniklasorr,  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<n2diy> riotkittie: Cool, document how you did it, so you don't forget! :)
<yeniklasorr> ok
<Lustblader> ?
<Lustblader> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> n2diy: ehhh. the info's out there. just very jumbled.
<etyrnal> how do i launch an app at system startup time as a persistent process that will run as a specified user ??
<riotkittie> or maybe my searches just left something to be desired. <shrug>
<etyrnal> thankyou
<Lustblader> what are u looking for riotkittie
<Rubin> etyrnal, cheap way is to run it from /etc/rc.local .. you can put 'su -u username' in front of the command to run under another user. better way is to make an init script..
<mzuverink> anyone have any luck upgrading to gusty using update-manager -d?  Mine says that it cannot find feisty proposed, its been saying that for 3 days
<riotkittie> Lustblader: nothing.
<Flannel> mzuverink: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<LDS_Trooper> Is there a way to change ownership of multiple files?
<Rubin> LDS_Trooper, chown -R makes it recurse
<Frogzoo> LDS_Trooper: man chown
<n2diy> riotkittie: Roger that, but you just went through it, so you could update the info, add it to a wiki, or better yet, have it available for yourself, for the next time you have to do it. And you know there will be a next time! :)
<LDS_Trooper> Rubin, basically, I made a user group for my wife. When I copied her files over they still have me as owner
<LDS_Trooper> so I need to change that
<Rubin> LDS_Trooper, yeah. so if they are all in one folder, something like sudo chown -R herusername.hergroup /path/to/herdirectory
<carthik> herusername:hergroup LDS_Trooper
<carthik> : instead of .
<Rubin> eh?
<LDS_Trooper> ok thanks
<LDS_Trooper> let me try that
<epiclulz> hm
<LDS_Trooper> tho I'm not certain of the path
<Rubin> LDS_Trooper, where did you put them? :)
<LDS_Trooper> I access it thru sudo nautilus /home
<epiclulz> is there an easy way to install compiz fusion?
<riotkittie> epiclulz: errr... elaborate on 'easy'?
<n2diy> Hmm indeed, I don't think I'd want my wife to have a users group! :)
<Rubin> LDS_Trooper, well, nautilus paths are the same as filesystem paths...
<travis> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<epiclulz> riotkittie: just point and click?
<carthik> LDS_Trooper, use cd to change to the directory above the directory you want to change permissions on, and then do chown -R hergroup:hername dirname
<LDS_Trooper> ok let's see how it goes.. *crosses fingers
<riotkittie> epiclulz: not that i know of.
<Revel> This is getting REALLY annoying.
<philthy> how can i make it so just the background of gaim windows are transparent, not the font?
<philthy> (adium style)
<riotkittie> but my experience with compiz-fusion to date has been 'curse like a sailor, do a fresh install'
<Revel> does anyone know how to make DHCP with custom DNS stick?  it wipes dns ever reboot
<Rubin> Revel, theres lots of hits in google for solving that
<Revel> Rubin: give me a search clue please, im drowning in bad hits.
<riotkittie> iCoogle is now known as ThoseNickChangesGrowAnnoying
<Rubin> revel: ubuntu dhcp resolv.conf ?
<carthik> Revel, read http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<Revel> resolve.cong gets over written
<Revel> unless im missing a step
<Avielu1> /ghost avielus 132243354123184d
<travis> built in wireless?
<carthik> Revel, some of that helps with the resolv.conf inssue
<Avielu1> you joking?
<Avielu1> /ghost avielus
<Revel> checkin link Carthik thanx
<Avielu1> hmm
<carthik> Avielu1, /msg nicserv ghost ....
<Avielu1> Doh!
<carthik> nickserv, I mean
<Avielu1> i'm not talking to nickserv T_T
<philthy> how can i make it so just the background of gaim windows are transparent, not the font? (adium style)
<Avielu1> used to using other IRC clients
<faileas> Avielu1: also... you probably had a space in front?
<riotkittie> travis: what kind of card? chipset, rather. i'm not a wireless expert with any means...  but if its something i've come across...
<Avielu1> nope, i tried it again
<Avielu1> /ghost.
<carthik> philthy, please dont repeat the question too often.
<philthy> carthik, okay. haha, that's actually a pet peeve of mine also. i'm a hypocrite
<Avielus> right. that never happened.
<travis> umm its a in a dell
<travis> inspiron
<travis> i think broadcom
<dystopianray> travis: run lspci and see what wifi card it has
<faileas> travis: is the laptop centerno based? (sp)?
<travis> centrino yes
<dystopianray> centrino
<Revel> carthik: this is local cache?  isnt their a "i want this stop changing it" setting?
<travis> lol
<dystopianray> travis: centrino should have intel wireless
<faileas> then its a intel
<Avielus> centrino* and I might have the sameish laptop
<Avielus> I have intel wireless
<faileas> thats why i asked ;)
<riotkittie> oooh fios.
<dystopianray> travis: check lspci and see exactly what card it is
<faileas> ANY centrino has some flavour of intel
<travis> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<travis> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g]  802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<travis> pci
<dystopianray> it's broadcom
<faileas> o0
<travis> note : im running ubuntu ultimate
<faileas> thats wierd
<n2diy> ultimate?
<Avielus> ubuntu... ultimate?
<riotkittie> broadcom ...  does that require ndiswrapper?
<travis> yes
<lns> lol
<seanj> what's Ubuntu ultimate?
<travis> i was told that a few days ago
<riotkittie> wth is ubunt...
<carthik> Revel, if you read that you will find that you can ask resolv.conf to not be updated everytime the lease is
<dystopianray> is ubuntu ultimate unsupported?
<lns> It's UbuntuVista
* seanj googles Ubuntu ultimate
<n2diy> ! ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Avielus follows suit
<astro76> ubuntu ultimate = ubuntu with a bunch of crap installed and either automatix or envy
<Revel> carthik: k my bad >.<
<LDS_Trooper> Rubin, carthik. Thanks guys! Worked great
<dystopianray> ubuntu ultimate is a third party distro
<carthik> philthy, if you are using compiz.compiz fusion, there is a plugin that does that... opacify or some such
<travis> lol hey thz guys
<riotkittie> ubuntu vista? that's like ice cream and pork chops. </offtopic>
<travis> ttyl
<seanj> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<philthy> carthik, I'm using beryl. They have transparency, but it's for the whole window, including font.
<lns> lol riotkittie
<seanj> lol
<lns> i heard ubuntu ultimate might make legal hassles for canoncial
<carthik> philthy, here's where I read of it awhile ago:http://compiz.blogspot.com/2006/07/more-fun-with-shaders-copacity.html
<riotkittie> if its a third party, how can they make legal hassles for anybody but themselves?
<dystopianray> it's not a canonical product
<carthik> might give you a starting point, philthy
<faileas> lns: in what sense? canonoical can't be liable for something they didn't create
<TheCreationist> Ubuntu Ultimate is not an official Ubuntu distro
<niuq> for installing wine
<n2diy> riotkittie: Ubuntu is trademarked?
<savetheWorld> yes
<niuq> i just should sudo apt-get install wine
<niuq> ?
<dystopianray> i don't think we're supposed to give ubuntu ultimate help in here
<dystopianray> only official ubuntu
<savetheWorld> shuttleworth foundation
<lns> faileas, not sure..saw it on sd ;)
<niuq> nothing else, some adds?
<Avielus> completely random question: Why doesn't backspace go back for me in firefox? =P
<faileas> sd is not a reliable news source ;)
<savetheWorld> Avielus: use ALT-"left Arrow"
<Avielus> aww
<Avielus> do I have to
<philthy> carthik, thanks.
<savetheWorld> Avielus: or ALT-B
<Avielus> well, alt B just doesn't work
<Avielus> can I change the keybindings anywhere?
<riotkittie> i wish my extra mouse keys worked under ubuntu. not that i ever use them. but thats besides the point.
<carthik> Avielus, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/ ( I love it when the answer to a question is something I wrote :) )
* Rubin was wondering that too, Avielus 
<Avielus> Lol, must feel good carthik
<n2diy> Avielus: menu>system>prefrences>keyboard
<carthik> It does :) These are things that have bugged me too, no end.
<niuq> i only should use sudo apt-get install wine, for installing wine?, aren't there some modules to add?
<Revel> carthik: this is really the only/best way to do this?  ....  seems so....  round about.
<carthik> well, about:config is about direct as it gets, and easy, I might add.
<Avielus> that worked
<carthik> yay!
<Avielus> easily
<Avielus> =P
<riotkittie> are pkgs installed via apt-get logged in Synaptic's history, or no?
<yeniklasorr> Rubin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33782/
<Revel> .
<carthik> riotkittie, they must be, yes.
<riotkittie> carthik: thanks :D
<carthik> riotkittie, why not try it out with a small experiment?
<Infected_PC> i have a question about google desktop
<carthik> Infected_PC, #google-desktop :P
<Infected_PC> thanks ;)
<Avielus> you have to be joking
<riotkittie> carthik: because i so hate loading synaptic. and plus, that'd make too much sense
<dgeorge> hey guys
<Avielus> there can't be a #google-desktop O_o
<carthik> just kidding, Infected_PC
<dgeorge> how do i get the flash player installed
<dgeorge> for firefox
<dystopianray> dgeorge: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Infected_PC> there isn't a google desktop
<Avielus> rofl, you had me there carthik
<Infected_PC> but anyway i got it installed and running on feisty, but i wasn't sure if it had a side bar integrated into it like windows does
<riotkittie> carthik: ok, just tried it... and apparently not
<Rubin> yeniklasorr, thats a bit odd but should work :)
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<carthik> dgeorge, $sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<carthik> dgeorge make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgeorge> i get this
<dgeorge> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dgeorge> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Rubin> dgeorge, use sudo
<carthik> dgeorge, close Synaptic
<dgeorge> i did that too still not working
<dystopianray> carthik: the package you suggested is only for edgy
<carthik> dgeorge only one of apt, aptitude, dpkg, synaptic can run at a time...
<yeniklasorr> Rubin: says "bash: /usr/bin/ebyn: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Revel> ty everyone that lent me a hand tonight.  i gtg to bed so i dont miss work.
<carthik> dystopianray, oh, that's good to know.
<dgeorge> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dgeorge> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Revel> thanks again, nn
<Rubin> yeniklasorr, did you use windows to edit that?
<carthik> good night Revel
<n2diy> Revel-sleep: 73
<CFSworks> I have 2 accounts on my box. Both accounts are in the same group, and both have sudoers access, yet the second cannot sudo into root. Why is this?
<dgeorge> ok i get this
<dgeorge> Reading package lists... Done
<dgeorge> Building dependency tree... Done
<dgeorge> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<dgeorge> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Infected_PC> i found my answer ;) it's no google desktop for linux does not support sidebar or gadgets
<dystopianray> yeniklasorr: shell scripts can't be windows format text files
<yeniklasorr> Rubin : No linux
<carthik> dgeorge, you have more than one package manager frontend running, and please stop pasting multiple lines here :)
<dystopianray> dgeorge: you already have flash
<Rubin> yeniklasorr, what editor?
<astro76> CFSworks, add them to the admin group for sudo access
<yeniklasorr> kate
<n2diy> ! enter | dgeorge
<CFSworks> They're in the same groups, astro76.
<ubotu> dgeorge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carthik> dgeorge, maybe it is flash 9 that you dont have
<dgeorge> ok but when i go to a website still asks me to download it
<dgeorge> k
<yeniklasorr> Rubin : kate
<dystopianray> yeniklasorr: change the end of line encoding to UNIX
<dgeorge> yes flash 9
<riotkittie> dgeorge: then you should have flash installed.
<Rubin> yeniklasorr, its saved somehow as a DOS file. im not sure why i dont use kate. but thats why.
<Avielus> Download it when it asks you to, dgeorge
<dgeorge> how do i getthat
<riotkittie> nm
<dystopianray> dgeorge: you already have it
<Avielus> i found that easiest
<dgeorge> how do i make firefox see it
<yeniklasorr> ok
<dystopianray> dgeorge: the website is most likely wrong
<dystopianray> dgeorge: does youtube work?
<dystopianray> dgeorge: are you using feisty?
<dgeorge> checking youtube
<dgeorge> no
<dystopianray> dgeorge: edgy?
<dgeorge> no
<dystopianray> dgeorge: what are you running?
<dgeorge> ok when i go to you tube it quits my browser
<dgeorge> regular ubuntu
<Rubin> heh
<CFSworks> So what are all the factors that sudo needs to work right?
<dystopianray> dgeorge: which version?
<dgeorge> how do oi check
<niuq> how can i install a program .msi using wine?
<niuq> i had problem using the gui
<dgeorge> Gnome
<dystopianray> niuq: msiexec
<Rubin> CFSworks, its configured by /etc/sudoers .. by default in ubuntu everyone in the 'admin' group can sudo
<niuq> dystopianray: thx
<CFSworks> This new account is both in the 'admin' group and explicitly added to sudoers
<dystopianray> dgeorge: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Rubin> CFSworks, what happens?
<Infected_PC> i think picasa is a sweet program for photos
<CFSworks> I get the message "Sorry, try again." when the password is entered.
<CFSworks> However it works fine on the first account.
<dgeorge> 6.06 lts
<Rubin> CFSworks, your entering that users password, not the root password right?
<dystopianray> CFSworks: are you using the correct password?
<CFSworks> Both are going into the root account, and I'm using the exact same password for sudo on both user accounts.
<dystopianray> dgeorge: you need to get flash 9 from dapper-backports
<astro76> CFSworks, they don't need to be added to /etc/sudoers at all, just admin group... But, did you use visudo to edit sudoers??
<dystopianray> dgeorge: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<Rubin> CFSworks, sudo is asking for the account password not root's password
<n2diy> dgeorge: that is Dapper, good choice.
<CFSworks> astro76, yes I did.
<dgeorge> which one on this site do idownlaod
<dgeorge> its installing now
<rbraley> hello, can anyone tell me if gutsy's livecd installer is going to support linux software raid ?
<dgeorge> still not working
<astro76> rbraley, I think alternate is still needed, but ask in #ubuntu+1
<pawan> hello
<pHill> bloody cat nip
<dystopianray> rbraley: you'll probably still need alternate
<endlessurf> wondering what os program you have that is useful and entertaining....anyone
<dystopianray> endlessurf: nethack
<lns> endlessurf, wireshark
<phenom> metaspl***
<CFSworks> Would someone mind telling me wtf this message means?
<CFSworks> [   45.483106]  eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.
<Rubin> endlessurf, vim :)
<ddazedd> can someone help me with compiz fusion?
<Rubin> CFSworks, a bug in your ethernet driver
<CFSworks> Aha! I knew it.
<Rubin> might not matter..
<CFSworks> Well, except for the fact that absolutely no messages are getting through the dang thing. -.-
<Rubin> ahh :)
<dgeorge> what else do i need to do
<CFSworks> lol Thanks Rubin.
<dystopianray> CFSworks: try a different cable
<endlessurf> thanks
<CFSworks> Ay. That's what my friend was afraid you'd say, dystopianray. :\
<CowzRule>  3:-0 Moooo
<dystopianray> CFSworks: what is wrong with trying another cable?
<junior_> tem brasileiro aqui
<CFSworks> Well, it's routed through the walls of the building.
<Avielus> Ouch.
<CFSworks> And he'll have to recrimp both ends.
<socialist> anyone using splashy? and if so, does this sound familiar: when I boot up with splashy enabled (not in initrd), I'm getting 2 little visual artifacts at the top of the screen after the desktop shows up
<rbraley> I am trying to install feisty for my dad and he wants software raid but manually mount points is scary because I am afraid that grub will not be able to find the linux kernel without a raid driver. Does anyone have raid working for themselves that would like to share?
<dsterry_> CFS can't you test it with a laptop or some other device?
<dystopianray> CFSworks: well then try another nic with the cable
<dgeorge> can u use skype with linux
<n2diy> ! es | junior_
<ubotu> junior_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dsterry_> dgeorge, yes, but last i checked no video chat
<dgeorge> how do i install it
<dystopianray> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<CFSworks> He says it worked on Windoze.
<pawan> how to use webcam in pidgin
<CFSworks> That's strange.
<dystopianray> CFSworks: what nic is it?
<CowzRule> !foo
<ubotu> bar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CFSworks> It's a RealTek RTL8139. Same kind of nic I run in my research machine in my basement.
<Rubin> CFSworks, its not exactly relevent because those do work for a lot of people, but you should just be aware that realtek makes really crap cards...
<CowzRule> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rubin> CFSworks, might be worth the $5 to replace it
<lns> CFSworks, I agree with Rubin - it sounds like a hw problem to me
<lns> realtek 8139 has been good for a while in linux now
<CFSworks> I knew it was a hw problem, just not sure exactly what.
<lns> CFSworks, basic troubleshooting will tell you
<lns> replace each part until it works
<Rubin> the realtek cards use CPU to do a lot of their work, so they are slow and degrade your performance :/
<CFSworks> What strikes me the oddest is that card works perfectly in my research 'nix box, and he says it worked perfectly in Windoze.
<n2diy> CFSworks:  Rubin, lns, there are two drivers floating around for that card, try the .too driver.
<nikolai> Has anyone tested Ktorrent in Gnome?
<CFSworks> 8139too?
<CFSworks> That's the one I run in my basement. ;) thanks
<n2diy> 8139.too
<RudyValencia> hm, are Linksys cards good?
* Rubin reccomends intel or 3com
<CFSworks> 8139.too as opposed to 8139too ?
<lokadin> how do i force remove a package?
<CFSworks> And I agree with Intel. Can't go wrong with Intel. :)
<RudyValencia> I have a few LNE100TX's
<dystopianray> RudyValencia: it's probably just a rebranded card from another vendor
<CFSworks> Except with Intel graphics. >:C
<Rubin> lokadin, erm. why do you need to force it?
<RudyValencia> are they pretty decent?
<Avielus> >:( don't get me started on intel graphics
<nikolai> Hmmm... Has anyone gotten the new intel wireless cards on the Inspiron 1520 laptops working?
<dystopianray> intel graphics are great
<lns> The only thing i really like about rt8139s is that they almost always have pxe roms
<Avielus> and that smiley did not work
<philthy> to find out where something puts its files, what is that dpkg thing?
<lokadin> Rubin: well i've been trying to remove openoffice.org but it keeps giving me dependancy errors
<Rubin> CFSworks, graphics drivers are still alpha. give them a few months
<n2diy> CFSworks:  It's been over a year since I played with the 8139, so I'm not sure of its name now.
<Rubin> lokadin, you dont want to force past dependancy errors in ubuntu unless your really advanced
<dystopianray> nikolai: you probably need gutsy
<lns> philthy, dpkg -L
<astro76> RudyValencia, I've been running a few LNE100TXs for years, they're good enough
<CFSworks> What? Graphics is solved. No problem.
<nikolai> Thanks dystopianray
<philthy> lsn, ty
<lokadin> Rubin: well i was trying to do a dist-upgrade,  currently it's not completing the process cause of some conflicting dependancies
<dystopianray> i love intel graphics
<chuy> is there a command that I can run in bash that returns true if a certain file exists?
<lns> np
<RudyValencia> astro76: cool\
<Rubin> lokadin, but to answer your question, man dpkg and apt-get
<pawan> any good webcam software for ubuntu
<yeniklasorr> Rubin : it is bashing absolute query
<phrost6> can't get ubuntu server to install from a usb cdrom drive.. it's (the kernel) is detecting the drive as sr0 but not populating /dev and the installer can't find it
<Avielus> intel graphics are the only thing between me and halo 2 :O
<astro76> RudyValencia, I don't think the newer linksys are any good
<lokadin> Rubin: well -f remove didn't work
<CFSworks> I'm not much of a fan of their graphics, though. :(
<RudyValencia> how are 3com 3C509 series?
<lns> chuy, the if statement does this
<n2diy> chuy, consult the bash man page.
<CFSworks> Usually if I'm trying to put graphics in something, it's for very-high-end 3D.
<missingxtension> can someone help me add ofbiz to /etc/init.d/
<Rubin> lokadin, can you remove all the relevent packages involved and install them again after the upgrade?
<missingxtension> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lokadin> Rubin: i would love to do that
<Rubin> lokadin, apt-get remove x y z does not work?
<lokadin> yes
<thedash> is there a way to minimize Evolution to tray and have it continue to update ?
<astro76> RudyValencia, that's one of the best
<chuy> lns: how? I did if myfile; then echo yes; fi, but it expect a command named myfile
<lokadin> The following packages have unmet dependencies: language-support-sk: Depends: openoffice.org-help-sk but it is not installable
<n2diy> thedash: drag it from the menu to the tray?
<endlessurf> hey i had a question about wireshark....anyone
<astro76> chuy, I think if [ -e myfile ] 
<Rubin> lokadin: uninstall language-support-sk also
<lns> chuy, read about bash shell scripting
<lns> the if statement and its syntax is basic bash scripting
<chuy> done, astro76, it's f :)
<lokadin> Rubin: there is a rather long list
<dystopianray> endlessurf: hurry up and ask the question
<endlessurf> oh
<lns> lol
<astro76> chuy, there's a ton of them
<lokadin> Rubin: would be cool if i could remove them one at a time or something, or actually get them to remove
<pawan> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<lns> it's like a free support center where the gurus yell at the customers for not talking fast enough ;)
<endlessurf> dystopianray:   i have my eth 1 and my lo under devices
<endlessurf> i was wondering what is lo
<lns> endlessurf, loopback interface (127.0.0.1)
<Digit9> Hey, quick question. I'm running 5.10 and trying to burn 7.04, right clicking the ISO to burn it, burns it correctly right?
<n2diy> endlessurf: lo is your loopback connector, linux uses that to talk to itself!
<astro76> Digit9, yeah
<endlessurf> hahah
<Rubin> lokadin, usually you'll find that the override dependancy trail is longer or just as long as the other way. but if you must try it, dpkg --force-depends might do it
<Digit9> So, it just doesnt burn the file
<RudyValencia> hm, why's the AC'97 sound in this computer have background noise in it when I listen through headphones?
<endlessurf> ah at least it is not just me
<dobblego> how do I change the user that smbd runs as?
<endlessurf> and now it's my computer
<astro76> Digit9, indeed
<Digit9> Well, that's good to know. Hopefully this works... Thanks Astro
<n2diy> endlessurf: no, I'm serious, some processes check for lo.
<Digit9> I shall be back after the install is complete :P
<lokadin> Rubin: can dpkg remove things?
<yeniklasorr> Why this a bash is doing absolute query?   #!/bin/bash  cd /opt/ebyn  /bin/bash bdp.sh
<lns> lokadin, apt is a frontend for dpkg
<s2rth> hi
<CowzRule> }:-o  Moo
<missingxtension> can someone help me add ofbiz as a service?
<lokadin> what's the option for remove?
<n2diy> lokadin: rm
<s2rth> it seems compiz AMD64 ubuntu repository is broken
<n2diy> lokadin: be very careful with that.
<lokadin> n2diy: options usually have dashes infront
<n2diy> lokadin: rm -i
<lokadin> n2diy: nimwit
<n2diy> lokadin: rtfm -f ;)
<astro76> lokadin, it's better to use apt-get remove or aptitude remove
<lokadin> n2diy: gfyaym
<lns> s2rth, i just did an apt-get update fine from one of my servers
<endlessurf> i believe you, but the response and my humor i can't help it
<n2diy> lokadin: UNCLE
<lokadin> lol
<s2rth> but its still broken
<s2rth> i just went tru web
<lns> s2rth, ..?
<s2rth> http://ubuntu.moshen.de/pool/feisty/eyecandy/compiz-config-ini_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<n2diy> lokadin: ok, what's gfyaym?
<s2rth> its broken
<lokadin> n2diy: you don't wanna know
<s2rth> lns, please look that
<therealnanotube> lokadin: dpkg -r should work to remove (man dpkg for details)
<therealnanotube> lokadin: i wanna know! :)
<lokadin> :P
<n2diy> lokadin: so your going to make me google it?
<lokadin> probably not gonna find it, i made it up on the spot
<lns> s2rth, that link is wrong..the repositories seem fine
<therealnanotube> lokadin: n2diy, yea, no google resultso :)
<YingFan> I have no QT environment variables at the moment and have both qt3 and 4 installed. How do I change default Qt from 3 to 4?
<lokadin> can google "we with you are gods"  few results there too
<n2diy> lokadin: roger all that, gfy, go for your...?
<dfewr> shasha
<therealnanotube> is anyone here a super-expert on mediawiki? or at least halfway so?
<therealnanotube> n2diy: i was gonna guess it starts with "go fsck your..." :)
<n2diy> therealnanotube: Experts don't hang out here, they have to go to work tomorrow!
<Avielus> work? :O
<s2rth> lns, could u give me the correct repository for compiz
<lns> s2rth, apt-cache search compiz
<therealnanotube> n2diy: haha apparently so... i just found out the same's true on the mediawiki channel, unfortunately, so this here's my last resort. :)
<lns> if that doesn't work then google for it
<n2diy> therealnanotube: Ok and the rest is "and your mom" How juv.
<therealnanotube> s2rth: check out the compiz official site: http://www.opencompositing.org/
<phenom> Experts? Ohh those guys that leave the military, and get the good tech jobs just because their cleared? Ehh those experts.
<s2rth> no i'm getting ok
<therealnanotube> n2diy: hehe cute. ;)
<Digit9> Successfully burned and booted into Xubuntu 7.04, w00t. Gotta admit I like the live cd on the install cd.
<lns> phenom, look at government/military owned networks, and see how much they get h4x0r3d...those experts?
<therealnanotube> phenom: heh, well, i was kinda hoping for those experts that know their way around some php. :) no security clearance required.
<phenom> One could have written Melissa, sub7, but hes not qualified as a Forensic Analyst, hes not cleared. :/
<phenom> This system is going to fail.
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<pHill> i'm an idiot.
<phenom> Because people like me are about tired of cleaning their white hat..
<PoofDaddy> I just installed a program on Synaptic.  where can i find it now?
<therealnanotube> n2diy: idea #1: something weird is going on :)
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: what program?
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, what was it?
<n2diy> therealnanotube: I suspect a lock file, but I couldn't find it.
<joris_> I have a rather odd feisty problem. Machine with a core2quad cpu with a 2.6.20-16-generic kernel works very fast, altough with only 3.2 out of 8GB of ram. Installing the 2.6.20-16-server kernel halves disk IO speed (measurably) and subjectively decimates CPU performance... I'm at a complete loss
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube Rubin:GNU R package for financial engineering -- fOptions
<therealnanotube> pHill: ehrm, well... remind me to avoid you, then. :)
<Digit9> Quick question about Xubuntu. Can you run KDE and Gnome apps as well? Or just Xfce?
<pawan> any good webcam software
<bluesmoon> does anyone use network manager applet with the gnome-keyring-daemon on feisty?  I see a complete screen lockup if the keyring daemon window pops up for a passphrase while the nm-applet is open
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, its not in the applications menu somewhere? (i'm not familiar with it)
<dystopianray> Digit9: you can run any application on any ubuntu version
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: that's a package for the R software, so i suspect if you start R, and then load the library foptions with "library(foptions)", you'll get at it.
<Flannel> pawan: what do you want to do with said webcam?
<alieas> Hi, I've upgraded my kernel to 2.6.22-9 from feisty.  before that I removed nvidia-glx.  since then I compiling NVIDIA's .sh, but X will not start.  Can someone advise on how to remove all currently installed nVidia modules?
<Digit9> Ah, so the different Ubuntu types are just for the interface?
<pawan> i want to test my webcam
<n2diy> joris_: you might have better luck in #Ubuntu-kernel?
<dystopianray> Digit9: that's right
<Digit9> Alrighty, thanks
<Flannel> pawan: try ekiga, it's already intsalled.  That'll let you know if it works by default or not
<Digit9> Installing Xubutnu as we speak
<psykidellic> hi...is there anyway to find if the USB port in the machine 2.0 or 1.x? I got this 2yr old machine from my dept. so I wnated to know.
<n2diy> psykidellic: lshw?
<pawan> how to start ekiga
<Rubin> psykidellic, not sure, but try cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<therealnanotube> pawan: applications>internet>ekiga
<dystopianray> psykidellic: grep lspci for EHCI
<seanj> how do you change what x-window-manager is ?
<Rubin> ooh didnt know about lshw, neat
<joris_> n2diy: hmm, good hint :)
<psykidellic> n2diy, Rubin dystopianray okie. Will check
<n2diy> Rubin: :)
<n2diy> joris_: :)
<Rubin> seanj, if you use gdm theres an option to select it before you login. otherwise, it depends on your xsession and maybe on the alternatives system (man update-alternatives)
<pawan> ekiga softphone
<therealnanotube> psykidellic: try "lshw |grep -i usb2" and see if anything comes up. if so, then probably it's usb2
<shasha> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<seanj> ok Rubin thanks!
<seanj> it's still GDM so that'll be easy :)
<Flannel> pawan: yeah.  You'll be able to see what your webcam sees, even without connecting to anything/one
<seanj> I installed IceWM so I had something tiny while running games to make them work better
<seanj> I love Ubuntu!
<Digit9> Another question, what's the package popularity contest?
<Digit9> :D
<Flannel> seanj: you know you don't really need a WM to play a game, if you're that worried about it.  Just launch the game directly to the X server
<seanj> Flannel: how do I do that?
<pawan> but the webcam image quality is poor
<Flannel> seanj: you'd start X (well, after closing your current one, if you wanted it closed) and then start the program in that X server.  and it'd run.
<T-Connect> Is there away  to Triple Buffer my 5:4 for smoother screen? I'm using ATI graphics card.
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube: so it's just the package, not the program.  It's useless without the software then.
<seanj> okay kool, thanks Flannel :)
<missingxtension> can someone help me add ofbiz to /etc/init.d/ofbiz i already have the script
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: yes, indeed. i'm surprised that synaptic didn't list R as a dependency...
<Digit9> Can anyone tell me what the package popularity contest is?
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube: ok
* TiG4 tips hat, hello everyone
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: you can install R, as well, you know. it's in the repositories
<TiG4> ** Anyone know of a decent Usenet reader, that supports easy media file downloads? **
<Digit9> Uhh, I'm having trouble with the install of Xubuntu. It won't partition my drive. Says I don't have the permission to mount.
<TiG4> Digit9, did you boot from the disk?
<Digit9> Yessir
<astro76> missingxtension, 'update-rc.d ofbiz defaults', would do it, but you should man update-rc.d for more options, there's a bunch of examples too
<TiG4> Digit9, at what step did it tell you this?
<Digit9> 1 sec
<benanzo> Google Reader is good, I think Liferea does usenet.  I really like it
<Digit9> 7/7 I assume
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube: that stuff's not my cup of tea anyway.  I was just shoeing my bro.  I used synaptic to completely remove it.  Does that also get rid of all the dependencies?
<TiG4> benanzo, Google Reader is online, I can't download binaries using it :/
<TiG4> Digit9, is the drive your primary or slave?
<Digit9> I'm at step 7/7, and the next step is "Install"
<Rubin> Digit9, do you have a flash drive in there?
<missingxtension> astro: thank you let me try that, i have read about chkconfig too but its not for ubuntu
<Digit9> I click install
<Digit9> Hmm, 1 sec
<lokadin> Rubin: worked with dpkg -r --force-depends
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: i don't think synaptic removes the dependencies... just the package. check your install history, it would show everything that was installed with foptions - then see if those are still installed.
<Digit9> "Failed to create a file system"
<Rubin> lokadin, yay
<lokadin> :D
<Digit9> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sda) failed."
<Rubin> Digit9, could be any number of problems accessing your hard disk. maybe the scsi drivers arnt working. you could try the alternate install cd
<Digit9> I clicked ok and it sent me back to 4/7 which sets up the disks
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube: how do i check the install history on synaptic?
* lokadin takes a toke to celebrate
<Digit9> Alternate install? I only had 1 disk heh
<Rubin> digit9: theres another disk for special hardware situations
<Corpsenator> hi everyone
<n2diy> PoofDaddy: your log files?
<Digit9> My hardware isn't special, you take that back!
<Rubin> :)
<missingxtension> ASTRO76: I should be able to /etc/init.d/ofbiz restart but it i get a sudo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/ofbiz: No such file or directory
<missingxtension> i know its there i see it
<Rubin> is it ofbiz or ofbiz.sh ?
<PoofDaddy> n2diy: where do I find them?
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: file > history
<Rubin> missingxtension, is it executable?
<Digit9> I don't seem to see why there is a prob. 5.10 install fine on it. Plus I'm just trying to erase the whole disk
<n2diy> PoofDaddy: /var/log(s)
<Rubin> Digit9, did you try a manual partition option?
<Digit9> I clicked it right now. How should I partition it?
<Rubin> heh
<missingxtension> yes it is 700 and its actually not an sh dang let me change the it
<Digit9> :P
<Rubin> digip1mp, if nothing else, you need a swap partition and a root partition
<Rubin> digit9 rather
<Digit9> Lol
<Digit9> I'll manually delete them and try over, 1 sec
<Rubin> the art and science of unix disk partition schemes is more than can be conveyed on IRC :)
<n2diy> Digit9: Do yourself a favor, and create a /home partition too.
<Digit9> What size?
<PoofDaddy> therealnanotube: i see the history, but do I have to remove each dependency manually?
<Rubin> make swap about 512 megs maybe
<Rubin> make / 10 or 20 gigs
<Rubin> the rest in /home
<n2diy> Digit9: Whatever you need for yourself and your friends.
<Digit9> At the moment I have a ext3 partition with 19,518mb and a swap with 896mb
<Digit9> It had 5.10 on it
<Rubin> oh, small hard drive
<socialist> am I correct in assuming (based on what it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto) that one has to actually write C code to customize a usplash screen aside from just the background image?
<Digit9> 20gb drive
<Rubin> i'd stick with what you got
<Digit9> I can't though
<Digit9> Won't let me
<Digit9> Lol
<Rubin> later you can get a nice new big drive and mount it as /home
<Rubin> Digit9, delete those and create new ones just like them :)
<n2diy> Digit9: The idea behind a /home partition is, all your stuff will be there, and you can move when you need too.
<Digit9> I have two 500gb drives for just media and whatnot on a windows server. No need for alot of space on mine\
<Rubin> you could split the 20 gig into / and /home
<Rubin> 10 yeach
<therealnanotube> PoofDaddy: well, not quite manually... see this ubuntuforums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<Digit9> What do they do?
<Rubin>  / is where everything is..
<Digit9> / is for the op system, and home is for my files?
<Rubin> home is where your login home directories are
<socialist> does anyone know anything about usplash?
<Rubin> for settings and configs and documents etc
<Digit9> Ah
<seanj> mine is /home/seanj
<seanj> :D
<TBZ> is there a program that will let me setup custom hotkeys from devices? as in capture hardware input and convert to a hotkey?
<Digit9> Ok, so. First is first. We do the / partition right?
<Rubin>  /boot is where the kernel goes, /var is for frequently changed things like temp and databases and lock files.
<pawan_> any good webcam software
<socialist> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<n2diy> seanj: is that a physical partition, or logical? You need a physical partition to benefit.
<seanj> sorry n2diy, I have just one big / partition
<seanj> I thought he meant directories, not partitions
<Digit9> So, / should be ext3 with 10gb
<n2diy> seanj: Roger that, ideally you should have / and /home.
<Digit9> /home with ext3 and 9gb
<Digit9> and /swap with 1gb and what?
<seanj> damn... I guess I'd have to re-install everything to do that..
<Digit9> swap file system
<Rubin> seanj: not necessarily...
<Rubin> Digit9, swap is what is used if you run out of ram. 512 should be plenty
<n2diy> seanj: Some day you will re-install, it will be painful the next time, but once you have /home, it will be a lot easier, so they say.
<Rubin> if your swapping out a gig of ram your system will be unusable anyway :)
<Digit9> 384 is how much ram I have. So yea, lol
<seanj> okay :)
<Rubin> Digit9, i have heard people suggest using a swap partition that matches your ram size
<seanj> I'll just stick with my current setup for now then
<Rubin> seanj, you could resize your / partition and make a new one for /home. but its a lot of work
<Digit9> So, I should just try 384?
<seanj> ugh
<Rubin> Digit9, sure :)
<Digit9> I can keep open space to upgrade it to 512 in the future right?
<seanj> so far just one big / seems to work fine
<n2diy> seanj: comb the streets, gather hardware, and build a test box, that you can play on/with.
<Rubin> Digit9, if your going to leave open space you mid-as-well just use it for swap
<Digit9> True
<seanj> I used FreeBSD a few times and it auto-made all the partitions
<seanj> so I just followed the same routine in Ubuntu installation
<pawan1> hi
<Rubin> seanj, its perfectly acceptable for a new user
<pawan1> hello
<seanj> ok Rubin, that's good news :)
<pawan1> any good webcam software
<wolfwalker> This is bugging the A(*&%)*(^$*)()*_($ out of me
<seanj> I could handle waiting a while before doing it all over again
<n2diy> ! hello | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seanj> I spent hours getting some games working, and now everything is perfect
<n2diy> ?
<wolfwalker> How do I identify and install drivers for my sound card and mouse touchpad?
<T-Connect> I have cleaning up all those leftovers that didn't get uninstall. XD
<Rubin> wolfwalker, most of that stuff should work out of the box in a recent ubuntu.. if not you have a lot of learning and work
<pawan1> !hello
<dystopianray> wolfwalker: your soundcard doesn't work?
<wolfwalker> Nope
<T-Connect> Some uninstallers are broken.
<n2diy> wolfwalker: Identify what sound card and touchpad is the first step.
<wolfwalker> But a usb stick soundcard does, so all is not lost
<dystopianray> wolfwalker: what card do you have?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> And I could just put duct tape over the mouse touchpad
<Digit9> Should any of these partitions be "logical"
<wolfwalker> How do I find out what card I have?
<dystopianray> wolfwalker: lspci
<Rubin> Digit9, you can only have 4 primary partitions. logical ones are for helping you get past that limit
<Digit9> Ah
<wolfwalker> dystopianray,  bless you :P
<wolfwalker> What is lspci?
<n2diy> wolfwalker: lshw
<Digit9> Okie, lets see if this works
<dystopianray> wolfwalker: run it in a terminal and it'll tell you all the pci devices in your system
<Rubin> ls means list. pci is the card bus in your computer where things like soundcards are located physically
<wolfwalker> Oh neat!
<T-Connect> Besure have 518kb for swap. There isn't no 512kb for swap.
<wolfwalker> In the terminal, right?
<seanj> damn, dead links for UT on GNU/Linux :(
<dystopianray> wolfwalker: yes
<Digit9> 912mb of swap
<wolfwalker>  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<seanj> I got the original Unreal working in Cedega, though
<Rubin> T-Connect, meg you mean?
<T-Connect> Oh that.
<Digit9> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Digit9>  partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sda) as ext3
<Digit9>  partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sda) as swap
<Digit9>  partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sda) as ext3
<Digit9> Oops
<T-Connect> I thought it is kb.
<T-Connect> XD
<Digit9> No, mb
<Digit9> As far as I know
<Rubin> yeah meg :)
<T-Connect> You just need 1 ex3.
<Digit9> Well, I have two damnit
<T-Connect> Oh wait. I wrong.
<Rubin> T-Connect, thats true but more is better
<Digit9> One is / and one is /home
<Digit9> Grr, and that didn't work either
<T-Connect> I only have ex3 and swap.
<Rubin> Digit9, try alt cd
<Oompa> Is there any good dual boot guide? I have a friend wanting to install Ubuntu, but I don't feel like walking him through it
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<n2diy> ! install | Domp
<ubotu> Domp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wolfwalker> :)
<Oompa> wolfwalker, thanks
<Digit9> !singleboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about singleboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Digit9> Darn
<wolfwalker> My my, but I DO love that bot!
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Oompa> hah
<Digit9> !uniboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uniboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T-Connect> I like to keep my ex3 in whole instead of parts.
<Avielus> what do I do with a .run file?
<n2diy> wolfwalker: walker is quick!
<Oompa> run it :o
<Digit9> Into the wall
<Avielus> eh?
<wolfwalker> I'm what?
<T-Connect> XD
<Rubin> T-Connect, we could have an hour long discussion about why thats not optimal. but it works fine for new users so dont worry about it :)
<n2diy> wolfwalker: fast on the keys! :)
<Digit9> Grrr
<Digit9> This sucks
<Digit9> 5.10 didn't have any problems
<wolfwalker> wolfwalker is still not finding anything on his soundcard yet, but at least he knows what kind it is now
<Rubin> Digit9, any messages on alternate virtual terminals or during boot sequence that might help?
<T-Connect> I don't have a problem with just one. =D
<Digit9> What?
<Digit9> Lol
<T-Connect> I know how to cleanup.
<Digit9> That went over my head
<wolfwalker> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> Grrr
<n2diy> Digit9: what are you trying to upgrade to, did you follow the "path"?
<Rubin> Digit9, virtual terminals are alternate text screens in linux. alt-f1 through alt-f9
<Rubin> Digit9, in x, you have to use control-alt-f1 etc
<TBZ> is there a program that will listen to a hardware input device, and map straight from hardware input, to a hotkey?
<Digit9> Not upgrading, trying a complete install of Xubuntu 7.04 I beleive. It booted into the live cd looking enviroment and I clicked "Install"
<Rubin> Digit9, the installer uses some of them to display information about whats going on to help debug
<Avielus> okay, when I try to run my .run, I get a "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding" error msg.
<TBZ> reason I'm asking, is because I have a mouse with 6 buttons, which only 3 work...as well as more keys on keyboard than standard
<T-Connect> I found out on how to use new flash screen. This will help. >>> sudo aptitude install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Rubin> tbz: try googling your mouse model and linux, maybe someone before you got the buttons to work
<n2diy> Avielus, what is a .run program?
<T-Connect> I love Ubuntu in black and orange.
<n2diy> Avielus, what is a .run program?
<Digit9> Well um, I dunno wtf that was, but it kicked me out
<Digit9> Lol
<Avielus> I think it's an installer
<T-Connect> Try any other Ubuntu out?
<PoofDaddy> How do I do a screenshot of a single window?
<T-Connect> Clones?
<Digit9> Ok, so what do I need to do?
<Digit9> Ctrl-Alt-What?
<n2diy> Avielus, I don't think so, were did you get it from?
<Rubin> digit9: Digit9 do the install. when it fails, hit alt-f1 alt-f2 etc and look if theres any messages on one of them
<Rubin> the installer is on alt-f1
<Rubin> or alt-f7 depending..
<T-Connect> Ctrl+Alt+backspace/
<Avielus> I dl'd Tremulous, from tremulous.net. Never tried it on linux before.
<kazim59> I want to setup file sharing between my feisty & windows pc... i've installed samba... now?
<Avielus> I've seen .run files before, but I never know what to do with them
<Digit9> Hmm, the installer isn't coming up
<Rubin> !samba | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nasso_> does anyone know if there is any terminal application that i can use for monitoring my total upload/download speeds?
<drgeb> Hi, whats a good program for a calendar in Ubuntu? I am using Thuderbird for email.
<Rubin> nasso_, iftop is neat
<T-Connect> Trying a beta out Digit9?
<n2diy> Avielus, Roger that, I've never seen a .run file, good luck.
<Rubin> drgeb, google calendar :)
<T-Connect> Dont use beta.
<Avielus> eh, thanks anyways.
<Digit9> No, trying to install the damn thing for good
<Digit9> Heh
<Avielus> experience with .run, anybody? :P
<T-Connect> Where did you get it from?
<Digit9> I was using 5.10 because it was the only install CD I had. But it's unsupported so I downloading Xubuntu 7.04
<Digit9> downloaded*
<Rubin> Digit9, try the alternate CD :)
<Digit9> I don't wanna!
<Digit9> Gonna try the alt-f crap
<Rubin> also
<Rubin> try googling for your scsi controler and ubuntu. maybe theres a boot flag that helps
<T-Connect> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<kazim59> Rubin: that documentation refers to fields in smb.conf that are really not there... and some are there with a different name
<T-Connect> Try those.
<n2diy> Digiit9, did you burn the 7.04 cd and try to install from that?
<Digit9> That's what I have t-connect
<Avielus> T-Connect, was the "Where did you get it from" for me?
<Rubin> kazim59, unfortunately configuring smb.conf is complex..  the ones that arnt there you can create
<monk> how do i get ntfs-3g work, i have installed ntfs-3g, ntfs-config.... and ran ntfs-config, and choosed "enable write on internal device" but still i cannot create folder in ntfs drive, help plz. ? :)
<nasso_> Rubin: oh! that is it! didnt remember the name. thanks
<Digit9> I have the fesity xubuntu release. It's burned to a disk and that's what I am currently using
<Digit9> feisty**
<T-Connect> Ok you have a Intel or AMD computer?
<Digit9> Intel
<pawan1> hello
<Rubin> Digit9, the alternate CD is on that page too :-)
<Digit9> >.<
<kazim59> Rubin: both pc's (ubuntu & XP) are showing each other pc's name in the Network Places... but neither is able to open
<kazim59> do I have to be a samba server?
<monk> has someone read ma post above... help please
<Rubin> kazim59, sorry, i havnt done it in a really long time. maybe someone else has more experience
<T-Connect> Redo try.
<maxxism> omg.  I love ubuntu on my new 1080p 42".
<Digit9> I hate xubuntu on my 15" vga
<Rubin> lol
<maxxism> just thought i would share that
<T-Connect> Sound like something is corrapted.
<faileas> monk: was the NTFS drive dismounted cleanly?
<monk> faileas, i dont know
<faileas> monk: dualboot?
<monk> faileas, all my partitions r automatically mounted when i boot into ubuntu.
<monk> faileas, triple boot
<seanj> how do I add directories to the "Places" in Nautilus?
<faileas> monk: I  mean from windows
<Digit9> Hey, what's the command to format a drive?
<faileas> monk: boot into windows. restart, see if it mounts
<Digit9> I'll try to format it manually, then use the partitioner in the installer
<Digit9> See if that works
<seanj> Digit9: mkfs.ext3
<monk> faileas, no i'm not running ubuntu in virtualisation,
<Digit9> The drive shows up, I can navigate the files and whatnot
<seanj> Digit9: or hit mkfs.<tab> to see the different file systems you can create
<seanj> I always use ext3 for some reason
<faileas> monk: no, boot into windows, and restart to make sure the drive is 'clean'
<wolfwalker> Okay, how do I update the kernel?  Forum topic says my problem with my soundcard was fixed in the latest kernel update.
<Rubin> seanj: ooh i just saw something about that earlier tonight... /usr/share/gnome-something
<monk> faileas, brb
<seanj> hm k... hope you can remember.. I could just make a shortcut on the desktop but it looks so clean right now :)
<Digit9> Starting the terminal shuts down my screen
<Digit9> Lol
<Digit9> Kicks me out to the login screen
<maxxism> seanj: in nautilus you bookmark folders.  ctrl-d   and it adds them to places
<Rubin> seanj: or http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/31/how-to-add-folder-locations-to-the-places-menu/
<seanj> maxxism: great thanks!
<T-Connect> seanj tell him again.
<Rubin> Digit9, you mean alt-fx ?
<seanj> T-Connect: tell who what? lol
<Digit9> No, clicking "Applications - Accessories - Terminal"
<Digit9> =P
<T-Connect> Digit9
<Rubin> digit9: eek. thats weird..
<seanj> oh okay
<kazim59> just tell me one thing... do I have to turn on WINS server on ubuntu?
<seanj> Digit9: you can make ext3 filesystems with the command mkfs.ext3
<Rubin> kazim59, no
<Digit9> No I can't
<seanj> :(
<Digit9> My terminal kicks me out to the logins creen
<Digit9> Lol
<PoofDaddy> I'm running Edgy.  I heard it's pretty buggy is that true?  It seems to me to be true.
<seanj> ouch... never heard of that before
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, its less buggy than any linux i have ever seen..
<kazim59> Rubin: when I connect from Windows to the Ubuntu pc... it asks for username & password.. though it does not accept any username & password
<seanj> if you hit ALT+CTRL+F1 you can go to a terminal screen, do your thing, then ALT+F7 to go back to X
<T-Connect> Try Ubuntu for a test Digit9. If that works then something is wrong with the other one.
<Rubin> kazim59, did you make a samba password ?
<PoofDaddy> Rubin: Do you suggest that I upgrade to Feisty?
<Lappy> how do I increase the number of desktops?
<Beta-guy> hi I install Linux on my PS3 but I'm facing an issue, any time I have a disc in the drive eventually the drive ejects it without me giving the command to do so, how can I resolve this issue?
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, you have to evaluate that for yourself. i can only say i like it
<maxxism> PoofDaddy yes
<T-Connect> Linux on PS3? XD
<maxxism> PoofDaddy.  best to stay current.
<Beta-guy> yep
<PoofDaddy> Rubin maxxism: what is involved with the upgrade?  Do I need to back up my data or preferences?
<maxxism> I have been running ubuntu on my ps3.  till it died yesterday
<kazim59> Rubin: no
<rbraley> Poofdaddy I have had some problems doing a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, of course
<Beta-guy> maxxism how'd your PS3 die?
<PoofDaddy> rbraley: What kinda probs?
<maxxism> PoofDaddy i would always backup before a major upgrade
<kazim59> Rubin: using smbpasswd command?
<maxxism> think it  over heated.
<Rubin> everyone in here needs to backup their data and preferences, regardless if they are upgrading or not. its a computer  :)
<T-Connect> He put Linux on PS3. That how it die.
<Beta-guy> the only other time I heard of a PS3 dying is when some one duct taped the vents
<maxxism> Sony is sending me a box to ship it back though.  should be 10 day turn around.
<Rubin> kazim59, yep
<flash42> Lappy: Adding Workspaces
<flash42> To add workspaces to the GNOME Desktop, right-click on the Workspace Switcher applet, then choose Preferences. The Workspace Switcher Preferences dialog is displayed. Use the Number of workspaces spin box to specify the number of workspaces that you require.
<PoofDaddy> Rubin maxxism: Is there a link on a forum you could send me?
<wolfwalker> Could someone tell me how to update the kernel?  I'm still on the .iso's kernel, and I found out my sound problem is fixed in the next kernel update.
<Rubin> !upgrading
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lappy> flash42, it's not hte same... I cant use compiz to (rotate) from a workspace to another workspace.
<wolfwalker> Danka
<Rubin> wolfwalker, the next fiesty kernel, or the kernel in the next version of ubuntu?
<TBZ> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<maxxism> yeah i was surprised too.   PS3's are usually good.
<Beta-guy> is there a easy way to upgrade the kernel?
<TBZ> !make
<kazim59> Rubin: smbpasswd made it work! Thanks!
<wolfwalker> The next feisty kernel
<Rubin> Beta-guy, if the one you want to upgrade to is in the package manager, then yes
<Lappy> flash42, desktop effects work in 1 workspace, so Iwant 4 desktops/workspace.
<PoofDaddy> Rubin maxxism: I notice that when i run updates there is a notice of a new distro release and there is a button called "upgrade".  It can't be that easy.
<maxxism> PoofDaddy yes it can
<Beta-guy> maxxism: I bought a HDTV to I could expieriance Blu-Ray I love it
<Rubin> wolfwalker, run synaptic and do an upgrade
<T-Connect> Cool the update will give me a new Ubuntu.
<flash42> Lappy: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-get-compiz-cube-to-work-on-multiple-desktop
<wolfwalker> t.. what would be the point of that, unless I'm a beta tester?
<maxxism> Beta-guy  oh yeah fer sure it is
<Lappy> flash42,  thx
<wolfwalker> Stupid mouspad
<T-Connect> Thanks for that link.
<Beta-guy> Rubin: I can upgrade the kernel with the upgrade manager?
<Rubin> PoofDaddy, it starts out that easy. that doesn't always work perfectly though.
<Rubin> Beta-guy, yeah
<zyb> 
<maxxism> PoofDaddy it worked good for me.
<Beta-guy> sweet I think I'll try that tomorrow!
<PoofDaddy> Rubin: with my luck and my knowledge, there will be some sort of problem.
<kazim59> Rubin: the reason I'm networking the computers is weird though.... My pendrive has got viruses.. so I don't want to connect it to Windows PC.... so...
<Rubin> wow i can actually see that zyb
<zyb> my amule  don't work
<Rubin> kazim59, pen drive? plug it into your linux pc, copy the files off it?
<Superkuh> feisty 64bit; I am having issues with DNS not resolving on the aformentioned box and have no idea where to start troubleshooting. It can ping the gateway and do everything fine on the intranet, Is there a config file somewhere I should look at? Maybe just a few keywords to search for?
<Rubin> kazim59, wipe it, copy the files back..
<kazim59> Rubin: I've to transfer the files from pendrive to windows box
<maxxism> Kazim59 then run ubuntu live on the windows machine and check the pen drive that way
<kazim59> maxxism: wow! I didn't think about it
<wolfwalker> I'm not fiiiiiinding it............
<Rubin> Superkuh, dns is configured in /etc/resolv.conf which is often overwritten by DHCP
<maxxism> ubuntu live cd can be a good forensic tool also
<rly> is there anyone who may help me with skype settings?
<wolfwalker> !kernel update
<rly> I'm not being able of talking there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> ...............
<wolfwalker> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rly> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<zombie_monkey> can I have / on a primary one and swap, /home etc on logical ones?
<zombie_monkey> partitions
<kazim59> maxxism: i use live cd for two purposes... installing ubuntu... and restoring grub
<somedrew> zombie_monkey, yup. You can even have / on a logical
<Rubin> zombie_monkey, you can.. but using logical ones for home doesnt make much sense because its hard to keep them easily on a new install. best to use primary for it and logic for others
<maxxism> and now for checking pen drives
<Superkuh> Rubin: That did it, thanks! I recently moved (a few hours ago) and the DNS/gateway was different.
<Lappy> flash42, it worked... thanks
<flash42> Lappy: np
<magick> I'm having some really odd problems. I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and while doing a system update it kernel paniced, and now when i try to do apt-get update, it hung. Any ideas? This is a fresh install.
<Rubin> Superkuh, cheers :)
<pai> hi. how do i restore the default panels on ubuntu feisty?
<kazim59> maxxism: yes!
<somedrew> Rubin, just wondering...why is it harder to keep /home on a logical?
<Rubin> magick, it doesnt like your hardware
<TBZ> You can always "install" ubuntu on top of windows with VMware...I don't know if it would sandbox virus though for sure
<magick> Rubin, is there a way to narrow down which piece it doesn't like?
<Rubin> somedrew, because logical is a hack.   basically the way logical works, you use one primary to create space for more 'logical' ones. so you have to keep track of that
<wolfwalker> Okay, I'm in synaptic.  How do I get it to check for an updated kernel?
<pai> hi. how do i restore the default panels on ubuntu feisty?
<Lappy> anyone worked with Sony Vaios and Ubuntu before?
<Rubin> magick, hmm. check logs maybe.. trial and error
<zombie_monkey> I just bought this laptop with vista and it needs a 1.5gb in the first partition for the restore disks to work, so I'm short on primary partitions, that's why i'm asking
<Rubin> magick: google others with your hardware and see if they found something to fix
<magick> Rubin, cause right now its a basic setup, dvdrom, 500gb drive, video card and mobo. that's it.
<n2diy> wolfwalker: search for linux, kernels are listed under that.
<magick> Rubin, thanks i'll try that
<vlt> Hello. I got this line in my syslog: "shutdown[1042] : shutting down for system halt". Is it possible to tell what initiated this shutdown?
<zombie_monkey> *needs a 1.5gb partition
<Rubin> vlt: someone running the command 'shutdown -h now' would do that.
<n2diy> vlt: what do the lines above it say, somebody had to start the shutdown.
<wolfwalker> Um................
<terapicodave> is it possible to do a minimal install with a desktop cd?
<somedrew> Rubin, thanks for the info. I find LVM a godsend personally when suffling is needed.
<Rubin> terapicodave, no
<wolfwalker> Okay............. now what?  I got a whole list of stuff, and no idea what I need.
<Rubin> somedrew, yeah
<wolfwalker> What's it listed under?
<somedrew> terapicodave, you'll need the 'alternate' CD for that (or a server one)
<terapicodave> i'll use the server one, 13mins left on the dl
<n2diy> wolfwalker: if you don't know what you need, why do you need it?
<wolfwalker> I don't know what it's listed as.  I know what I need, the latest kernel for Linux.
<Beta-guy> how exactly do I update the kernel with the update manager?
<magick> Rubin, since it hangs during either sys update or dist upgrade, its fair to say its the network.. googled it and many others have the problem.. going to try a pci network card. thanks!
<Rubin> wolfwalker, linux kernels (modern ones) are using version numbers like 2.6.xx-y where xx is the linux minor version change, and y is the ubuntu patchlevel on that
<wolfwalker> Beta-guy,  That's what I'm looking for
<Beta-guy> thanks
<somedrew> wolfwalker, latest is 2.6.22. Fiesty has a recent one, but for the latest vanilla is the way to go from kernel.org
<Rubin> magick, great :)
<somedrew> 2.6.22.2 I think
<dts> is there a clean way to get the latest version of ruby on ubuntu LTS?
<Beta-guy>  I thought kernels were only X.X.X now it's X.X.X.X? when did this happen?
<n2diy> wolfwalker: Beta-guy, Ubuntu updates your kernel when it is needed, you don't have to do anythig.
<Rubin> somedrew, installing vanilla kernel on ubuntu is not 'the way to go' unless you really know what you are doing.
<n2diy> anythig/anything
* wolfwalker does not really know what he is doing :/
<somedrew> Rubin, yup absolutely...but if the 'latest' is needed...
<skino> heya people.... i ws having issues with resolution on my laptop yesterday but now got it running at 1920x1200 but still can t get it to connect to my Dell 24" TFT is there anything special i need to do... cus when i use the tft it will load right through to login screen but u can see icons or menus ect
<Rubin> wolfwalker, the person who told you to upgrade should tell you what version to upgrade to. then you find that in synaptic
<Beta-guy> n2diy: I need to stop my PS3 from ejecting my discs automatically
<Rubin> Beta-guy, its probably doing that because it cant figure out what to do with it
<n2diy> wolfwalker: ok, why do you think that is a kernel issue?
<somedrew> wolfwalker, why do you want the newest kernel? Is it a hardware issue?
<skino> heya people.... i ws having issues with resolution on my laptop yesterday but now got it running at 1920x1200 but still can t get it to connect to my Dell 24" TFT is there anything special i need to do... cus when i use the tft it will load right through to login screen but u can see icons or menus ect
<Beta-guy> Rubin: do you know what I should do?
<wolfwalker> I found it in a forum, a guy with the same kind of laptop, same kind of soundcard, running off the same ISO disk.  He upgraded his kernel from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16 and it solved it.
<wolfwalker> I think I got those numbers right
<Rubin> Beta-guy, nope never even seen a ps3 :)
<bjames> are there plans to replace gaim with pidgin in the Ubuntu 7.04 repositories (or at least add pidgin)?
<Rubin> wolfwalker, what kernel do you have?
<shiester_miester> greetings again everyone
<Beta-guy> lol is there a way I can help improve linux for the PS3?
<wolfwalker> How do I find that out?
<shiester_miester> an unusual event has occurred
<Beta-guy> I have no programming expieriance
<shiester_miester> Beta-guy, you can learn some programming ;) its not impossible
<wolfwalker> WHen was the last time the iso file's kernel was updated?  All I know is I downloaded the iso, burnt it off and installed it.
<somedrew> bjames, not sure if it'll be back-changes, but future releases will use it by default
<n2diy> bjames: ask that in #ubuntu+1, they should know.
<bjames> Meta-guy: possibly documentation, graphics, language ports?
<TiG4> ** I can't get rhythmbox to play this stream... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33784/   any ideas? **
<Rubin> wolfwalker, ubuntu auto-updates over the internet
<Rubin> includingthe kernel
<bjames> somedrew: "back-changes"?
<TiG4> **** I can't get rhythmbox to play this stream... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33784/   Can someone tryit out, any ideas? **
<shiester_miester> when I click on a launcher in gdesklets, the thing its supposed to launch doesn't work, but when I take the command line from it and paste it into a terminal, it works perfectly...whats with this?
<vlt> Rubin, n2diy: The second before the shutdown occurs a boot client loaded a kernel bin file via tftp: http://pastebin.ca/657949
<Beta-guy> ant beta kernel by the Ubuntu project?
<Beta-guy> any = any
<sauvin> Is the "auto update" an automatic thing with ubuntu?
<n2diy> Rubin: If you leave the box on, to run it's cron jobs.
<wolfwalker> It auto-updates, but my soundcard still ain't working
<wolfwalker> :(
<somedrew> bjames, sorry....updating the old repos to provide pidgin for current Ubuntu releases
<arooni_> i have a sansa express mp3 player... is there any app that lets me sync music to my device (w/o dragging & dropping)...?   an i-tunes like approach (where i can download podcasts & such) would be the most awesome.  i already have songbird... is there an extension for this?
<sauvin> I misspoke. Is the "automatic update" thing the default behaviour for ubuntu feisty?
<Ahadiel> arooni_: Amarok
<wolfwalker> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<bjames> somedrew: cheers
<Beta-guy> !update manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skino> heya people.... i ws having issues with resolution on my laptop yesterday but now got it running at 1920x1200 but still can t get it to connect to my Dell 24" TFT is there anything special i need to do... cus when i use the tft it will load right through to login screen but u can see icons or menus ect
<somedrew> sauvin, It's set up by default, but you can always changes it's polling frequency or disable it if desired
<Rubin> sauvin, it asks on the desktop for permission
<pawan> hi
<sauvin> It's never asked me any such thing, and I've been using ubuntu now for at least a couple of weeks.
<Rubin> hmm
<pawan> how to install unicode fonts
<Rubin> you run ubuntu or one of the variants like xubuntu?
<TiG4> **** I can't get rhythmbox to play this stream... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33784/   Can someone tryit out, any ideas? **
<sauvin> I don't WANT automatic updates because I fear they might break things.
<sauvin> Rubin, what I have installed is stock ubuntu, running kde instead of gnome.
<Rubin> sauvin: they only change things for security updates and bug fixes. they dont install new features
<somedrew> sauvin, updates will not download or install unless you give the app permission
<pawan> hello
<Rubin> sauvin, so thats why. update-manage runs as a gnome applet
<Rubin> sauvin, but you can run it by hand
<sauvin> Ah.
<sauvin> If I CHOOSE to. This is a Good Thing (tm)
* wolfwalker hangs his head, goes to bed and plans to get a usb soundcard in the morning.
<ProN00b> pawan, i thought ubuntu default font's pretty much had most unicode symbols
<Rubin> sauvin, even in gnome, it just asks if you want to
<kraut> moin
<sauvin> I've had some less-than-amusing experiences with yum updates in Fedora Core, and have since come to view such updating processes with a bit of suspicion.
<Rubin> sauvin, thats healthy. but one of the best things about ubuntu is apt
<monk> faileas, wat had happened that time why wasn't it creating folder ?
<n2diy> ProN00b: check out menu > apps > character maps
<sauvin> apt, yum, they're both good, IMO.
<gordonjcp> sauvin: the updates are generally pretty much rock solid
<gordonjcp> sauvin: accidents happen, but they *are* well-tested
<n2diy> ProN00b: check out menu > apps > acessories > character maps
<Rubin> sauvin, not the tool apt, but the ubuntu package system as a whole. the way there are stable and testing repositories etc
<sauvin> Fedora Core isn't excactly bleeding edge.
<somedrew> sauvin, as long as you are using the official repos all the updates are tested quite a bit to make sure they don't break anything. I can happen of course...
<monk> faileas, has ntfs-3g made changes in fstab also so it can automatically mount in write mode for ntfs also ??
<TiG4> **** I can't get rhythmbox to play this stream... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33784/   Can someone tryit out, any ideas? **
<sauvin> I've been sticking to the official repos hoping that what somedrew said is very operative. So far, I've had zero trouble.
<Rubin> sauvin, thats a good idea too
<shiester_miester> when I click on a launcher in gdesklets, the thing its supposed to launch doesn't work properly, but when I take the command from the launcher and paste it into a terminal, it works perfectly...whats with this?  how can I make the launcher work
<sauvin> shiester_miester, you can probably edit that launcher.
<skino> heya people.... i ws having issues with resolution on my laptop yesterday but now got it running at 1920x1200 but still can t get it to connect to my Dell 24" TFT is there anything special i need to do... cus when i use the tft it will load right through to login screen but u can see icons or menus ect
<Rubin> shiester_miester, it could be that that thing needs you to be in a perticular path, or have some other environment there which exists in a shell but not in the launcher environment.
<shiester_miester> err
<shiester_miester> its just a wine program :/
<Rubin> shiester_miester, oh. god knows then :)
<sauvin> WINE might be a different proposition.
<shiester_miester> sauvin, yeah, i know i can edit it.  i don't know what to edit it to though
<shiester_miester> this is the command in the launcher wine explorer /desktop=foo,1024x768 /media/sda5/games/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.\ -\ Shadow\ of\ Chernobyl/bin/XR_3DA.exe -dsound -nodistort
<Rubin> shiester_miester, theres a commandline for wine that runs a debug output window. maybe that would help?
<shiester_miester> if i click on the launcher, the wine desktop comes up just fine but the program doesnt launch inside it
<BlendArt> +r
<TBZ> !compile
<shiester_miester> whereas if i paste it into a command line, the wine desktop comes up and it runs
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ProN00b> 
<sauvin> Make the "start in directory..." field the same as the one you're in when you launch it from a term. You should also see somewhere the command line syntax used to launch your applet. Edit that to reflect what you type at the command line to launch it.
<BlendArt> does anyone know what the +r flag on channels stand for?
<Jork> Hello. I have secondary disk in my computer (/dev/sdb)  wich I like to write and save files on and I don't know how to propartly format it.Can enybody help me? Thnx
<sauvin> BlendArt, I think it means only registered folks can join.
<BlendArt> sauvin: thanks
<sauvin> Jork, that's an easy question to answer but you need to be clearer about exactly how you want to use it.
<shiester_miester> sauvin, the command in the launcher is IDENTICAL to what works fine in the terminal
<Rubin> jork: first you need to partition it, using something like parted. then make a filesystem on it like ext3 using mkfs.ext3, then mount it
<Jork> Rubin How can I do that?
<arooni_> what do i need to run an exe ?
<arooni_> i have ubuntu 7.04
<arooni_> how can i dot his
<somedrew> shiester_miester, just guessing here...but what about putting that command into a script and launching the script from the menu?
<fyrestrtr> arooni_: wine
<Rubin> night all
<somedrew> nigt
<sauvin> arooni, that depends on what environment the exe expects.
<arooni_> sauvin, its the efax.com fax viewer
<shiester_miester> somedrew, err
<sauvin> Is it for DOS or Windows?
<shiester_miester> somedrew, seems like a really roundabout way of doing something
<arooni_> shiester_miester, Download eFax Messenger for Windows Download Messenger for Windows
<arooni_> System Requirements:
<arooni_> OS: Windows 2000 / XP / Vista
<arooni_> File Size: 3 MB download.
<somedrew> shiester_miester, it is but it's worked for me in the past with alacarte
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> arooni, why would i want to do that
<arooni_> you woudln't want to download it
<arooni_> but i need it
<shiester_miester> i dont want to download anything for windows :/
<sauvin> I sometimes create launchers to point to scripts because what I want done requires special setups.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<TBZ> !make
<arooni_> shiester_miester, they have a proprietary file format that requires this viewer
<arooni_> so they can serve ads
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jork> sauvin I vanted to use it as a aditional disk vith ext3 filesystem?
<Jork> but I don't know how to do that becouse I am new in Linux
<shiester_miester> who is "they"? that have this proprietary file format?
<arooni_> shiester_miester, efax.com
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install with upstart) to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. What is missing here?
<shiester_miester> and why do I want to use that website :/
<mudit> hey how to add start up programs without going thru GUI ?
<Avielus> how do I enable my Nvidia driver in xorg.conf?
<arooni_> shiester_miester, you dont, i do! ;p
* somedrew is wondering what that online tax filing website is that works with *nix nicely....ufile?
<seanj> Avielus: have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted drivers manager?
<sauvin> Jork, you DO have a partition free, yes?
<mudit> how to add start up programs without going thru GUI ?
<Jork> <sauvin> Yes
<Avielus> what should I be doing there? It's enabled, and in use, but my graphics don't work for much other than casual use at all.
<vlt> mudit: /etc/rc*.d/ <= You can place a symlink to the program here.
<seanj> Avielus: sorry :( that's all I know
<shiester_miester> arooni_, so err, why dont you download it
<Avielus> oh, kay :(
<sauvin> Jork, can you identify it from linux what its device might be? Example: the first partition on my first hard drive is /dev/hda1
<arooni_> shiester_miester, cuz i didnt know if ic ould run it
<arooni_> once i downloaded it... since its a setup .exe
<mudit> thanks vlt
<sauvin> vlt, does ANY file appearing in that directory get executed?
<Jork> <sauvin> Mine is /dev/hda1 and hda 2 second disk is /dev/sdb
<sauvin> Jork, I'm asking you to be REALLY certain about your identification. /dev/sdb would be the SECOND scsi hard drive on your computer.
<vlt> sauvin: Don't know if there are nay naming conventions like it has to begin with "S" to start and "K" for kill (or vice versa) ...
<vlt> s/nay/any/
<Jork> <sauvin> yes /dev/sdb is second scsi hard drive on my computer
<sauvin> Does it matter which of the rc*.d directories it appears in?
<fiction> does anyone know the command for changing the background?
<sauvin> Jork, and that second scsi hard drive is already partitioned for you?
<vlt> sauvin: It depends on the runlevel you want the program to be started. Ubuntu's default is 2.
<somedrew> sauvin, Depends on what you want, for most things runlevel 2 is s'ok (for X). The only exception is rc.s for root apps
<abuyazan> how to convert avi files to 3gp in ubuntu
<sauvin> Ah, so r* means "runlevel". What, in a nutshell, is "runlevel"?
<vlt> sauvin: There's an rcS.d/ for runlevel "S" (that's the "single" mode appearing in GRUB menu)
<Jork> <sauvin> I parititioned it with gparted on ext3 but I can't write or save files on it
<sauvin> 3gp? Waddat?
<Avielus> 3gp files are for some portable player or another, I believe
<somedrew> sauvin, just a pre-defined "space" for certain apps to run in. Runlevel 2 is for X for Debian (for other distros it's runlevel 5). If I recall correctly: runlevel 1 is for single-user mode, 6 is for reboot (or shutdown)
<joakim> sauvin, runlevel determines when you can run certain commands
<sauvin> Jork, what is the fully qualified device for that partition? /dev/sdb1, or /dev/sdb2, or...?
<abuyazan> 3gp is for nokia mobile
<Jork> <sauvin> dev/sdb
<joakim> when you boot up failsafe you're on a lower runlevel than when you boot normally
<wellu> howdy!
<pawan> hello
<sauvin> Jork, you want to use the ENTIRE SECOND HARD DRIVE?
<shiester_miester> arooni_, run the exe with wine, you should be able to
<Jork> <sauvin> /dev/sdb1
<sauvin> THAT's better.
<Jork> <sauvin> sorry mistake
<arooni_> shiester_miester, really?  where will i tell it to install to?
<arooni_> do i need a ntfs partition>
<shiester_miester> wherever you want?
<Jork> <sauvin> yes I want to use entire second hard drive
<sauvin> I won't be sorry if we make a mistake, but you're gonna wind up with a funny look on your face if you trash something you wanted to keep.
<joakim> arooni, it will install in ~/.wine/drive_c for example
<alexnick> Something's wrong with my package installer!
<vlt> Any idea why my system doesn't enter runlevel 2 after booting (there's no /etc/inittab and no "single" in /proc/cmdline).
<somedrew> arooni, nope, no need to have it on NTFS
<shiester_miester> arooni_, no, I've installed lots of windows apps to ext3 partitions.  the whole point of wine is that things like filesystems are transparent to the apps themselves, wine takes care of tricking them into thinking they are running on windows
<phenom> Has any one seen/heard of any problems installing fluxbox dev on ubuntu? Comments, concerns? :)
<alexnick> I get this "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<wers> what sound recorder app for my mic is available for ubuntu?
<MrStonedOne> why cant i get wine now that im on 64bit =\
<vlt> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.
<MrStonedOne> err
<wers> how do I record sounds using a mic?
<MrStonedOne> with atp
<fiction> does anyone know the command for changing the background?
<MrStonedOne> apt-get*
<kuzmaster> is anyone here running their own DNS server?
<joakim> you can MrStonedOne, you just need the right repo
<vlt> kuzmaster: a public one?
<somedrew> vlt: not sure, I use inittab myself...but Ubuntu has rolled out their upstart init system which makes things a lot different (I've stuck to old-school init scripts)
<arooni_> shiester_miester, wine makes windows drunk ;p?
<joakim> google for wine amd64 ubuntu MrStonedOne
<arooni_> what does wine stand for?
<MrStonedOne> k
<joakim> maybe add repo or repository
<kuzmaster> no, like for themselves
<benanzo> Not currently, but think about it.  I'm getting tired of syncing hosts files between all my machines
<sauvin> jork, have you tried to get gparted to format that partition for you?
<shiester_miester> it stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<somedrew> arooni, Wine is not an emulator
<alexnick> i need to repair package manger. i hit xkill on an install of virtualbox and now it won't work.
<arooni_> what is it then
<arooni_> if its not an emualtior
<MrStonedOne> apt-get -f install
<shiester_miester> its a compatibility layer
<MrStonedOne> its a windows 'layer'
<vlt> somedrew: It was a fresh Edgy install, so there should be no leftovers from inittab. I can't see any error when booting (disabled "quiet" and "splash" in kernel cmdline).
<shiester_miester> it translates requests to windows into requests to linux
<Jork> <sauvin> yes I formated it with gparted to ext3 /dev/sdb1 but problem is that I can't save files on it
<seanj> wow, Nexuiz is awesome
<alexnick> all I get as a result is:
<alexnick> apt-get -f install
<Ryan52> I have 2 ethernet cards and neither of them will connect. Ther're both plugged into my routers but the lights aren't on. I ran lspci and it listed both of my ethernet controllers. What can I do to fix this?
<sauvin> Jork, are you mounting it?
<somedrew> vlt, I'm really not good with Upstart...but what runlevel are you booting into? Can you get X?
<Jork> <sauvin> yes
<evri2> Guys,do you have seek problem in VLC while playing flv files?
<alexnick> I mean: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<joakim> Ryan52, first of all, connect only one, unplug the other one if possible. if you dont get any lights what so ever on neither of them they both might be broken
<MrStonedOne> try apt-get clean
<sauvin> Jork, what result do you get when you try to save files to it?
<MrStonedOne> then update
<Ryan52> I tried that and it didn't work
<joakim> Ryan52, so try with one at a time to see whether they actually are broken or not
<MrStonedOne> then install -f
<joakim> do you have some kind of diagnostic tool?
<Ryan52> no
<Jork> <sauvin> hm... I can't copy paste files on disk
<joakim> did you buy the comp from say dell or hp or something?
<shiester_miester> seanj, yeah nexuiz kicks ass
<seanj> :))
<joakim> call the network card manufacturer otherwise
<alexnick> Gahh nothing is working :(
<Ryan52> okay, thanks
<seanj> shiester_miester: my name in-game is node357
<kuzmaster> anyone here running their own dns server for their selves?
<seanj> maybe I'll play you sometime
<sauvin> Jork, does it say WHY?
<Jork> <sauvin>and lock button is showed
<Jork> <sauvin> No
<sauvin> !@#$@%# GUI.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jr> how do i unrar a .rar?
<sauvin> Jork, I think you may have a permissions problem.
<sauvin> jr, you need to download an unrar package.
<shiester_miester> winrar is good
<shiester_miester> although you need to use wine
<maxxism> jr fileroller should do it if you have unrar installed.
<sauvin> Forget winrar.
<jr> they got winrar for rar?
<jr> linux
<Superkuh> sudo apt-get unrar
<Jork> <sauvin> Probably you wright.But How can I Fix this?
<vlt> somedrew: After booting nearly no daemons are running. `netstat -tulpen`, for ex., only returns one line for dhclient. `runlevel` returns "unknown". When running `telinit 2` nothing happens and `runlevel` still returns "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to get sshd or kdm running ... Any idea?
<sauvin> using the GUI? I have no idea.
<joakim> Ryan52, you could also try at net boot and see if the link lights at the back of the card goes on. if not, then they're probably broken or bios cant find them. try to restore bios to default settings (usually hold down power button for 10 seconds when no power source is plugged in (ac adapter, battery)
<jr> Superkuh, done
<sauvin> Can somebody help Jork figure out how to mount a partition for RW access using the GUI?
<Superkuh> unrar has no gui, but the -h help menu is easy.
<joakim> archive manager kinda is the gui for unrar
<joakim> well it can be at least
<sauvin> unrar is easy to use. unrar x mydownloadedstuff.rar
<jr> Superkuh, what do i type to unrar ? unrar file.zip?
<jr> Superkuh, what do i type to unrar ? unrar file.rar?
<joakim> unrar file.RAR
<maxxism> jr I think once you install unrar the normal archiver hui knows how to use it.
<jr> yea
<joakim> .zip is not rar
<jr> soz :P
<sauvin> You have to specify e or x.
<jr> maxxism, kk
<jr> yeh file roller got it done
<jr> kk ty
<allbert> #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:50:37 GMT 2007
<vm63310> hi all! So, is Gutsy newer than Feisty? A devel branch or what?
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.22-9-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:50:37 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<somedrew> vlt, uh-oh...runlevel 'unknown' can never be good. Have you tried passing init 2 to grub? Apart from that, doing a search for "upstart runlevels" will hopefully point you to the file responsible
<joakim> gutsy is the new version of ubuntu, 7.10 vm63310
<joakim> coming in october, (thus 7.10)
* sauvin isn't sure he wants to upgrade; feisty is damn nice
<Jork> :/
<vm63310> joakim: Ok, so it is considered beta as of now...
<kuzmaster> anyone here running their own dns server for their selves?
<joakim> not even
<joakim> alpha
<rbanff1> When a given release of Eclipse misbehaves (seemingly can't find updates) on Ubuntu/Gutsy, what is the best channel to ask questions?
<joakim> #eclipse maybe?
<somedrew> vlt, all I can guess is that it's definately not booting into the proper run level and that's why none of the daemons are getting executed. As to how to modify the default one...I'm really not sure with upstart, sorry. But the answer is out there somewhere
<kauer> kuzmaster: yes.
<kuzmaster> kauer: excellent, how difficult is it?
<rbanff1> joakim: But it works fine under Feisty
<sauvin> Eclipse seems to be something of a problem child; it didn't play well with Fedora Core, either.
<kuzmaster> to set it up and maintain it?
<kauer> kuzmaster: How long is a piece of string?
<joakim> could be because gutsy is alpha rbanff1..
<kuzmaster> ok, i get your point :P
<rbanff1> joakim: My Feisty notebook got stolen today. I am stuck, for now, with a Gutsy one.
<joakim> and the version of eclipse for alpha might be alpha too
<sauvin> A piece of string is precisely rand(RANDMAX) * sqrt(-1).
<kuzmaster> kauer: its just that im looking of running one myself, and i want to know what im up for
<joakim> sad to hear that rbanff1
<kauer> sauvin: Thank you. I have made a note of that.
<sauvin> kauer, I was JOKING, you know that, right?
<kauer> kuzmaster: If you are just runnng DNS for a single small zone, it's not that hard, Having your server open to the Internet is a possible problem though, especiallyif the DNS service is in a machine used for other stuff... i.e. your homecomputer or something
<kauer> sauvin: Yes.
<sherkin> Hi there :)
<shiester_miester> sauvin, and alternative definition for the length or size of something is to do this:
<wers> what's the best alternative to audacity
<wers> ?
<shiester_miester> |<----------------------------->|      (not to scale)
<dgrant> anyone else having trouble accessing ubuntu.moshen.de?
<somedrew> wers: ardour
<sauvin> shiester_miester, hee hee, I like that!
<sherkin> Could somebody help me to install emacs 22 un ubuntu feisty ?
<wers> thanks, somedrew :)
<kauer> shiester_miester: yeah, but that's YOUR piece of string. Mine is significantly longer.
<kuzmaster> kauer: well the only machines using it would be used by no more than 10 home networked computers
<shiester_miester> its not just a piece of string, kauer
<shiester_miester> its for ANYTHING
<wers> is there a "Windows Movie Maker" alternative for Ubuntu?
<kauer> kuzmeister: So it's a local server only?
<Superkuh> I've been thinking about using djbdns dnscache for that.
<shiester_miester> wers, you could run it in a VM
<sauvin> |<----------------- { rand ( RANDMAX) * sqrt(-1) } ------------------>|
<somedrew> sherkin, here's a post from the forums that gives a few ways of doing it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482440
<wers> my laptop can't run a VM
<shiester_miester> lol
<wers> I want to go purely linux
<kauer> wers: There's kino, but is doesn't seem to understand many formats, so you'd be converting/importing stuff to edit.
<terapicodave> wers, kino is what i use
<shiester_miester> sauvin, kauer, http://bash.org/?8209
<sherkin> thks somedrew :)
<joakim> wers, ManDVD or one of those programs?
<maxxism> wers you actually use windows movie maker?
<somedrew> wers, ardour might be overkill if you only need to work with one track at a time...but the effects are non-destructive which is a really good bonus.
<joakim> there's a bunch of them.. check kde-apps.org, they're top score there
<somedrew> sherkin, no worries. Post back if you have any problems
<rbanff1> joakim: I know. Thanks. Anyway, piling up alpha release on top of alpha release will most probably result in a exeedingly adventurous setup. I will probably have to go the Feisty route
<kuzmaster> kauer: so it would be easy enough to set it up for 10 home networked computers
<sherkin> somedrew: in fact it what I did yesterday, but my install is buggy
<kuzmaster> (the DNS server will be on the same network as the computers)
<sherkin> I've some problems with load-path
<somedrew> sherkin, don't have it installed myself. Could it just be the app itself? Did you compile it or use the Debian repos?
<kauer> kuzmaster: I'm not sure I see the point, though. Would you set it up as a recursive server so that it could still answer queries for non-local domains? I suppose it would help with caching, but your ISP has a much bigger cache....
<sherkin> I compiled, from /usr/local/share/emacs-22-1
<kauer> kusmaster: It's not the number of computers that matters, really...
<wers> E: Couldn't find package ardour
<wers> isnt ardour in the repos?
<joakim> wers, http://www.gnomefiles.org/category.php?cat_id=12
<joakim> video tools cat on gnomefiles
<kuzmaster> kauer: but it would still work right? its mainly just somthing for me to do for experiance
<sherkin> I guess I should have added some option to configure
<joakim> should be something there
<vlt> somedrew: hmmm, I'll try to google for upstart. No one awake in #upstart atm. Thanks.
<somedrew> vlt, sorry I couldn't be more help, it's probably a trivial fix though
<kel_> A while ago i was able to connect to the internet with live cd's (default settings) now it doesnt even connect (although i can ping sites). internet also works if i boot back into windows any ideas?
<somedrew> sherkin, not too familiar with emacs (vi...heh). Perhaps it can be configured either via the ./configure script...or by settings prefs?
<somedrew> vlt: good news is that Ubuntu wrote Upstart...so help will be there
<sauvin> kel, some of that may depend on your local network setup.
<maxxism> ardour in the repos is old.
<shiester_miester> kel, how do you connect?
<vlt> somedrew: here or in #upstart?
<somedrew> maxxism, there's either the option to compile from source or check out the version in UbuntuStudios repo
<vlt> somedrew: or rather "somewhere" ...
<sherkin> somedrew: Iwhat about https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/120905 ?
<somedrew> vlt, devs don't really frequent here. #upstart would be the best place (when someone's there)
<maxxism> somedrew thanx
<sherkin> the link http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart  seems dead
<kauer> kuzmaster: Oh yes... in fact you can set up a caching-only server most easily, with no local zones, which will just asnwer quesries on behalf of your local machines, caching the answers. You can add a zone later. A cahing server is really just a recursive server with no zones...
<somedrew> maxxism, I think that Ubuntu Studio has a newer release there
<maxxism> somedrew is ardour similar to ableton live?
<somedrew> maxxism, not familiar with ableton live. Ardour is a sweet multitrack editor though with the best dam mixer on the market
<sherkin> ... not dead, but fails sto load packages.gz
<maxxism> somedrew i am gonna try it.   thanx
<kuzmaster> kauer: i see... Sorry for being a pain but what is a recursive server and what are zones?
<openorigin> hello all, i am using feisty, how to boot into command line directly ( i dont want display manager)??
<kauer> kuzmaster: Oh dear.
<kuzmaster> :P
<somedrew> sherkin, looks like it has been backported. Should just be a few days until it finds it way to the repos I believe
<Durmant> hello all
<kauer> kuzmaster: Read up on servers and confuring them, you need a basic level of understanding of the DNS...
<kuzmaster> kauer: yeah, i am atm
<kuzmaster> :p
<sherkin> I hope so ... Thks somedrew
<kauer> kuzmaster: I don't mean to be insulting,. A day or two of research will get you up to speed...
<somedrew> sherkin, it *should*. Everythings ok for it to get released. Have you tried the test version on that page?
<Durmant> Im having an issue getting gsynaptics running......does anybody have a bunch of experience with it?
<sWiff> is there any reason DHCP would work in Windows but not in Linux ??
<kuzmaster> kauer: bah yeah im not insulted by it :P and i can see where you are comming from
<vlt> openorigin: You could move the startup script for your dm to another runlevel.
<sherkin> somedrew : I'm not sure I configured sources.list correctly seeing it ...
<openorigin> vlt:how to do it?
<vlt> openorigin: man mv
<openorigin> vlt: ok
<somedrew> sherkin, here's the direct link. You'll need to look for the right .deb though: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emacs22/
<kauer> swiff: What is the actual problem?
<somedrew> sherkin, and can just install with a 'dpkg -i'...beats configuring your sources.list just for one package
<sherkin> :-) that sounds nice
<sWiff> kauer, i can connect str8 out of the box with windows but cannot do it with live cd's and i used to be able to
<Ayabara> Anyone know how to setup a tftp server on ubuntu? I have installed tftpd, but don't know what else to do :-)
<solekiller> say
<solekiller> ubuntu ppl
<vlt> openorigin: The longer version: /etc/rc2.d/S???dm should be a symlink to a start script in /etc/init.d/ -- So you can completely remove the symlink from rc2 or move it to rc3, for ex.
<sherkin> Will it deal with dependencies ok ?
<openorigin> vlt: ok
<solekiller> humz
<solekiller> can anybody help me out here?
<solekiller> wehere the hell is the kernel sources dir?
<somedrew> sherkin, yup
<somedrew> solekiller, it's in /usr/src
<Digit9> Hello again :D
<solekiller> fun fun
<Durmant> What do I do if when I try and launch gsynaptics it gives me an error saying I have to add SHMConfig true to xorg.....but I have already done that?
<Digit9> Well, I found out why Xubuntu wouldn't partition my drive correctly
<somedrew> Durmant, you've added "SHMConfig" "on" to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Durmant> Ive done that
<Digit9> It auto mounted my drive, and made it so the installer couldn't unmount it
<Durmant> ive tried on, true, yes
<Durmant> none work
<alexnick> What command can I run to find out what sort of processor I have?
<somedrew> Durmant, hmmm....that's funny because some one else had that same problem. I'm not sure what's going on. Have you restarted X? Either a reboot or restarting X?
<somedrew> Durmant, there may be something going on here if so
<Durmant> ya many times....
<inc0> hello all
<Durmant> :-(
<alexnick> I need a command to check what processor I have. Help anyone?
<Durmant> none of synaptic programs work
<sauvin> alexnick: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Durmant> qsynaptic, gsynaptic
<alexnick> Thank you sauvin.
<somedrew> Durmant, there have been a few posts on the forums about this....it may be a real bug. Sorry, can't help (i've tried it with some other people) but a bug report would be worthwile after due searching
<DFM> Is this channel logged? If so where can I find the logs?
<alexnick> Goodbye, all.
<Durmant> ya ive been searching for a couple days....get the same stuff....really there is only one feature I want......the side scroll....where it uses the right side of the pad as a scroll wheel
<Durmant> is there anyway to enable that option without the programs
<somedrew> Durmant: i can give you my configs with that for my xorg.conf if you want to give it a shot
<Durmant> ya that would be sweet....atleast give it a shor
<Durmant> shot
<kauer> swiff: You used to be able to from the livecd?
<kauer> swiff: How do you know that it is a DHCP problem?
<Durmant> going to pastebin?
<somedrew> Durmant, here it is (the options under the touchpad section from my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33786/
<somedrew> Durmant, I noticed that I had to reduce the right border in order to allow the scrolling to work
<Durmant> hmmm
<Tu3sday> I just got my broadcom card working (BCM4306) but the network icon doesn't show me any statistics about signal strength or connection info, how do I get this feature?
<rbanff1> Tu3sday: I got mine working with the Gutsy 2.6.22 kernel
<Tu3sday> rbanff1, I am using Feisty :\
<Tu3sday> how do you view your signal strength and connection information?
<somedrew> 2.6.22 does have the new mac80211 stack...are you using different drivers for it though
<vlt> Tu3sday: What driver do you use for the BCM4306?
<ulisse> 'lo people!
<Tu3sday> vlt, I followed this guide on ubuntuforums.org - it directs me to use "bcmwl5"
<vlt> Tu3sday: You can try `iwlist scan` but I don't know if signal strength is supported by ndiswrapper.
<Tu3sday> vlt, yea I just have no idea how good this connection is heh
<Tu3sday> under winxp i was getting an alright connection, decided to try it with ubuntu
<vlt> Tu3sday: `iwconfig` should tell you, too.
<ulisse> every time I start EOG, it takes ages to come up and give this warning in the terminal: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Durmant> here goes nothin
<TBZ> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<somedrew> Durmant: I'm using an Alps touchpad (tad lower resolution than Synaptics....you may not want to use the Speed, accel options, and the edges might need adjusting)
<Durmant> nope :-/
<Durmant> oh well
<somedrew> !make @ TBZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make @ tbz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tu3sday> I just got an idea, I can check my router, I flashed it with DDWRT earlier!
<Durmant> guess I will have to suffer
<somedrew> Durmant, sorry. It seems like there IS something going on though as multiple people have reported the same issue. I'd suggest doing up a bug report
<Durmant> im a noob.....how do i do that :-p
<TBZ> so.. when you compile something, is there a way to configure / make / make install all in one line?
<fiction> saw i have a file with spaces int he name
<somedrew> Durmant, recently too...might be a newish update. Durmant if you go to ubuntuforums.org and look at the beginner section, there's a sticky post showing you how to do it
<fiction> how would i type it in the terminal?
<fiction> to open
<Durmant> awesome, thanks
<Tu3sday> Durmant, you can file bugs here too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<somedrew> fiction either use quotes or escape the spaces with a '\'
<Ayabara> where can I setup who is allowed to ssh into my computer?
<somedrew> Ayabara, could be in your ssh config or your /etc/hosts.allow
<fiction> somedrew: thanks, ill try escaping. how would quotes be used though?
<fiction> like sudo gedit /path/to/"january reports 2007.png"
<fiction> ?
<somedrew> fiction: sudo gedit "/path/to/january reports 2007.png"
<sauvin> Wny would you want to gedit a png file!?
<fiction> somedrew: thansk
<somedrew> fiction. tab completion is good too. just start the name of the file and press tab...it'll either complete it (with the quotes/escape" or pressing TAB again will let you see all the options
<kauer> swiff:? are you still interested in answers?
<fiction> somedrew: alright thanks man
<somedrew> ficton, glad to help\
<Tu3sday> anyone know any tricks to raise link quality? (besides moving closer to the wireless router... lol)
<dane2> Error: Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cashe) <------is this a common error ona  .deb file through package installer when using ubuntu, if the file was downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com?
<somedrew> Tu3sday, depending on what band you're operating on: get rid of cordless phones from the line of sight between router to com
<Lo_Pan> Tu3sday: bigger antennas
<neol> i'm trying to install avant navigator on ubuntu 7.04, but its asking to download around 143 MB of upgrade, isnt their a other way of isntalling avant windows navigator to be installed without downloading so much of contents, any ideas ?
<Tu3sday> somedrew, ok will do
<sauvin> somedrew, why didn't you use synaptics?
<Tu3sday> Lo_Pan, that sounds expensive ^_^
<somedrew> sauvin, for the touchpad? I'm using the synaptics driver, but it's an Alps touchpad
<Tu3sday> do any channels work better than others? default on the route was channel 6
<Tu3sday> router*
<sauvin> somewdrew, you are not aware that ubuntu has something called "synaptic package manager"?
<neol> any other possibility of isntalling avant navigator ??
<somedrew> Tu3sday, depending on if your phone and router are on the same frequency (can happen) it'll definately be causing interference
<Tu3sday> somedrew, ok thx that's definitely good to know
<somedrew> sauvin, yup. What's this about. I prefer aptitude myself
<neol> can anyone help me isntalling avant navigator on ubuntu please. ?
<kauer> Tu3sday: anything operating on the same band will interfere - get cordless phones on another band if you can. Microwaves and other noisy sources will cause problems too. Also, paradoxically, if you are *too close* you can have problems. Aim for at least a metre between antennas. Bigger and better antennas help, and you should also experiment with antenna positioning and even access point positioning (not that useful if you move your lapt
<flamesrock> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with fstab?
<Ayabara> somedrew, thanks. my /etc/hosts.allow is empty. just gotta figure out what that means :-)
<neol> flamesrock: what do u want ?
<flamesrock> I want to be able to modify/view files in a directory as a user
<flamesrock> so far I can mount the volume
<flamesrock> async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto,umask=0000,noexec
<flamesrock> maybe I need to change the permissions of the folder?
<neol> flamesrock: and not as root ??
<Tu3sday> kauer, yea no lappy, using a desktop so it won't be moving much.  Im in an apartment and there's a large dry-wall in between me and the other end of the apartment where my roommate has the buffalo router
<flamesrock> as a regular user
<somedrew> Ayabara, it's a give and take between hosts.allow and hosts.deny. There are plenty of guides around the net on how to set it up....but the hosts.allow and hosts.deny work together, so basically you are not allowing anyone that you've denied in hosts.deny
<maxxism> flamesrock yeah sudo -s for a root shell.   then use chown and chgrp and chmod.  to modify perms
<flamesrock> ahh k tx
<flamesrock> I'll try that
<Tu3sday> kauer, im getting ok quality, iwconfig wlan0 outputs 45/100 link quality, which is stable enough for a connection, but not quite fast for downloading updates
<Tu3sday> buying 75 feet of ethernet cat5 cables strikes me as a rather expensive alternative :(
<somedrew> Tu3sday, you can also take a look at your signal/noise ratio (larger negative noise values are always good)
<maxxism> 75 ft of cat5e should be 20 bux
<kauer> Tu3sday: can you run a wire? 75 feet won't cost much, and you can go straight through the drywall. a dollar's worth of spakfiller will fix the hole later...
<Tu3sday> best buy wanted like $65
<Tu3sday> prolly running me around heh
<CerebroJD> lame
<J-_> woah
<kauer> Tu3sday: why 75ft? Its in the next room, right?
<maxxism> any local small computer shops should sell for less
<CerebroJD> just get a 200ft roll, cut what you need, and crimp headers on to it
<neol> can someone help me install avant window navigator. ?
<rohan> how do i get a module to load on every startup ?
<Tu3sday> kauer, the apartment is pretty big, there's my room, a big living room, then the other bedroom on the far side
<maxxism> best buy rarely has good pricing and selection on computer stuff
<Ayabara> somedrew, seems that /etc/ssh/sshd_config also may have something to say
<Tu3sday> but his room is the only one with the coaxial wall outlet :(
<Irreducibilis> best buy overcharges for junk
<somedrew> Ayabara, yup, absolutely
<Tu3sday> where do you guys order your wires from? $20 is a great price!
<CerebroJD> Tu3sday, is the access point in the middle of the apartment?
<Tu3sday> CerebroJD, nah it's in the corner of his bedroom on his desk lol :(
<somedrew> Tu3sday, newegg is pretty good for prices
<CerebroJD> I'd suggest moving the communal router to a more central location
<maxxism> tuesday you are in an apartment and want to run cables?
<neol> rohan: if u wanna start any apps at startup then, System -> Preferences -> session, then add the new apps u want.
<Tu3sday> i'll do what I can lol
<Tu3sday> i want all the bandwidth im paying for
<TBZ> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile something first time around, I have read info pertaining it but can not get it to work right. First, can someone explain ./configure? When I "./configure" I get "./configure: No such file or directory"
<maxxism> Tu3sday  is the heating in the apartment run of radiant heat?
<sauvin> TBZ, you have to navigate (in a terminal) to the directory containing the Configure file.
<TBZ> I'm there..
<Tu3sday> not sure, this is florida, we don't use heat much except late november-january
<somedrew> TBZ, some programs don't use the ./configure script. There should be an INSTALL/README file in the archive that expains how to compile and install
<Tu3sday> it's never on, which answers your question :p
<maxxism> oh ok then
<Tu3sday> i appreciate the input, gonna scour newegg :)
<maxxism> Tu3sday  i was going to suggest a way to run the cable.
<somedrew> It's pretty good if you're in the States
<rohan> how do i get a kernel module to load on every startup ?
<somedrew> rohan, add it to /etc/modules
<skino> can any one tell me how to "set up" OpenGL correctly for Ubuntu.
<maxxism> skino depends on your video card make
<Irreducibilis> nVidia?
<rohan> thanks somedrew
<skino> yes Nvidia
<TBZ> Ok, I'm trying to install "nostromo" which is a usb2key thingy, on the site, it says "tar xvfz nostromo_driver-0.1.3.tar.gz cd nostromo  make     - or - make gl     - or - make algl"
<TBZ> which to use?
<Tu3sday> maxxism, I was thinking if I decide to go that route I could (do my best to) run it along the edge of the wall and maybe drill near my door so the door can open/close normally
<skino> my GFX card is an Nvidia 7900GS
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to install ubuntu from the LiveCD and be able to choose the size of your partition?
<maxxism> skino there is tons of guides for nvidia cards on ubuntu.  google it.
<somedrew> Irreducibilis, yup: you can manually parition
<Irreducibilis> okay
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, how would i go about installing packages that are referenced by a virtual package?
<CodemasterMM> ie - the postfix-tls package
<sauvin> Is that package something you could download using synaptic?
<TBZ> Okay, after I make a file, where is it placed? In same dir?
<CodemasterMM> well, aptitude finds the package there, but i can't use synaptic as i am using the server version of ubuntu
<somedrew> TBZ, yup (if you make install then the files will be installed into predetermined locations)
<somedrew> TBZ, a make will just compile the app in the pwd
<solekiller> can some one tell me what is a mimo wireless network adupter?
<solekiller> i know it adds like 50$ to the purchs
<ibt> solekiller: have you consulted wikipedia?
<solekiller> oh
<CodemasterMM> sauvin: but yeah, since i can't use synaptic, do you know how ?
<solekiller> my bad
<solekiller> only google
<CodemasterMM> I try running a sudo aptitude install postfix-tls and that doesn't install the package[s]  referenced by it
<CodemasterMM> or is there an aptitude or apt-get command i can run to see what it references
<sauvin> have you tried sudo apt-get install <packagename> ?
<CodemasterMM> yes
<mr_bean> hello
<maxxism> CodeMasterMM   "apt-get install packagename"
<CodemasterMM> yes i did
<CodemasterMM> let me try sudo aptitude show postfix-tls...
<sauvin> You said APTITUDE, and he's saying APT-GET.
<CodemasterMM> right, i tried both :)
<sauvin> Mmkay.
<maxxism> either should work
<CodemasterMM> thanks though
<CodemasterMM> ah, no wonder..
<rohan> aptitude ftw
<CodemasterMM> aptitude show postfix-tls says that it is provided by postfix
<TBZ> so whats diff in "make" "makegl" and "make algl" ??
<CodemasterMM> that makes more sense
<solekiller> omg mimo is cool
<somedrew> CodemasterMM, the dependencies for each app are mentioned within the .deb files themselve a naming thing could just be a virtual package pointing to something else
<TBZ> *make gl*
<CodemasterMM> right
<CodemasterMM> makes sense
<CodemasterMM> :) thanks
<somedrew> TBZ, not sure about those various make commands....the package should document em
<TBZ> the package doesn't...
<TBZ> somedrew: are you on fiesty?
<somedrew> TBZ, you can always tried the old, tested, and tru make then
<somedrew> TBZ, not at the moment. Are you having problems pulling in postfix packages?
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate selinux at boot ???
<TBZ> somedrew: I'm getting various "warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function"
<somedrew> TBZ, sorry, wrong person
<scguy318> SoulChild: prob edit /etc/selinux/conf?
<somedrew> TBZ, don't worry about those
<scguy318> something like that prob
<somedrew> TBZ, the only thing you need to worry about is an *ERROR*, *warnings* are ok...it referers to the coding of the actual app
<SoulChild> scguy318: the folder /etc/selinux doeas not exsist
<rausb0> SoulChild: put selinux=0 in the grub boot command line
<maxxism> anyone else getting weird looking fonts in wine?
<TBZ> ok, and i run with sh? says "usage:  ./glnostromo
<SoulChild> rausb0: somewhere or behind  Ubuntu kernel line ?
<scguy318> maxxism: install msttcorefonts
<rausb0> SoulChild: as part of the kernel command line
<TBZ> but... ../glnostromo does nothing
<maxxism> scguy318 they are i think.
<rausb0> SoulChild: after the keyword "quiet" for example
<somedrew> TBZ, are you using the period there? ./glnostromo?
<SoulChild> rausb0: ok, got ,... thank you
<scguy318> rausb0 is correct, my mistake
<dane2> is it possible to download an update package from one computer then transfer it over to another computer, possibly to use for a computer with a slow connection?
<scguy318> dane2: yes
<TBZ> somedrew: .glnostromo command not found
<scguy318> TBZ: ./glnostromo
<scguy318> like that
<scguy318> else chmod +x?
<TBZ> somedrew: ./glnostromo: No such file or directory
<somedrew> TBZ, if you look around that directory...do you see the glnostromo directory?
<maxxism> scguy318 your right they werent installed.  thanx
<somedrew> TBZ, the glnostromo file, sorry
<TBZ> somedrew: no... only nostromo
<dane2> scguy318, so could I like, download the update package for ubuntu on a windows PC, put it on a flashdrive, then copy it from the flashdrive on my ubuntu PC and install it from there?
<scguy318> dane2: yes
<somedrew> TBZ, you could try ./nostromo then
<Irreducibilis> my ubuntu doesnt recognise flash drives O_O
<TBZ> somedrew: k, just did, and I guess it ran but it didn't do anything
<dane2> scguy318, thanks alot :-)
<scguy318> dane2: you can d/l the debs from packages.ubuntu.com
<somedrew> TBZ, but if the executable is supposed to be called glnostromo...they may have been an issue during compilation
<scguy318> dane2: then do sudo dpkg -i pkgname
<scguy318> dane2: on the Ubuntu machine
<Ramy> how i can open a 901 port ?
<SoulChild> Hey bootchart says my machine boots in 29 sec with Gnome ;)
<TBZ> somedrew: will you dl this and install it plz? so you can see for yourself so I can better understand? it's basically a usb2key thing so I can use gamepad, something I really need
<dane2> yea I've tried to 'sudo dpkg -i' a few file packages but the 'dependence' don't satisfy due to (broken cache) and sometimes other reasons
<vlt> dane2: You can install then using dpkg -i pkg.deb or put the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sahil> hey, can anyone tell me how to make my bottom panel look shiny and glossy black?
<Tu3sday> what's the difference between 5E and 6 ethernet cables?
<solekiller> are D-Link DWL-650 and D-Link DWL+650 the same?
<scguy318> dane2: you'll probably have to obtain the dependencies also along with pkg
<rausb0> Irreducibilis: type   dmesg   in a terminal window right after plugging the usb flash drive in and paste the last 15 lines or so on pastebin
<rausb0> !pastebin > Irreducibilis
<scguy318> Tu3sday: CAT6 is for gigabit ethernet i think
<dane2> vlt, , using 'sudo mv' command?
<Tu3sday> scguy318, oh ok thx, definetly don't need that heh
<maxxism> cat5e will give gigabit too
<scguy318> Ramy: where, and why?
<scguy318> yes
<vlt> dane2: Yes, this directory is writable for root only.
<noiesmo> sahil, you should be able to set the panel background image then you need a shiny balck backround png
<rausb0> solekiller: no, they aren't. there are even different types of DWL-650 (different hardware revisions).
<solekiller> argh
<solekiller> hate israelies
<sahil> noiesmo do you know where to get it
<rausb0> solekiller: the card manufacturers keep changing chipsets very fast
<solekiller> they get all the cheap shiz imported
<noiesmo> sahil, one sec
<Ramy> scguy318 i want to enable swat, i did all the configuration but http://127.0.0.1:901/ does not work ?
<sahil> noiesmo, no problem
<Doomguy0505> does anyone know why there is only one kdevelop now?
<Tu3sday> anyone know who sells ethernet wall plates? this could be a super cool home improvement project if I could put ethernet into the drywall! :)
<scguy318> Ramy: check that the service is running?
<Tu3sday> then I could tell ndiswrapper to go to h3ll lol
<Ramy> scguy318 how i can check that ?
<noiesmo> sahil, heres mine http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/images/taskbar.png
<xpoint> Tu3sday, cat6 cables is for gigabit where cable length is important
<scguy318> Ramy: actually check this post in the middle should be a suggestion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<sahil> noiesmo, so i save this image first and then i put it as a  background?
<SoulChild> My system boots in 29 seconds,.. and you know why ?
<finalbeta> Tu3sday: ... or, you could buy a card that doesn't need ndiswrapper
<dane2> Tu3sday, you mean like have youe ethernet wires running through the walls like you're electic wire?
<arvino> Hello can i get some help with my screen resolution i think its only 1024x768 but my laptop is designed to be 1920x1440 can anyone offer any suggestions, i have tried 915resolution but for some reason its not writing to my xorg.conf is it safe to just change the resolution in xorg.conf?
<noiesmo> sahil, yes save the image to your home folder then edit the properties off the panel and set that image as background
<scguy318> arvino: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neol> what is the command to remove bluetooth adapter from usb ??
<SoulChild> arvino: try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tu3sday> dane2, yea i mean i can run the cord around the entertainment center in the living room, but then maybe drill a whole in the drywall mid way down the hall - that would put it smack dab in the middle of my room :)
<arvino> my card is an intel, hence there is no res of 1920x1440 written into the bios so that if i want higher resolution is must force it, have i been misled?
<scguy318> force?
<scguy318> no...
<dangerko> hello pple
<scguy318> arvino: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select the reses you wants, reboot X server
<neol> how to eject / safely remove bluetooth from usb ??
<arvino> ok i will try and be back
<laskar> pejah
<rausb0> arvino: i think 1920x1440 is beyond the hardware limits of the intel cards. you won't get that resolution even if you patch it into the bios.
<sahil> noiesmo, is there a way to make the text stand out so that i can see it thru the blackness
<rausb0> arvino: which particular intel gfx card is it?
<kanedaddy> hello
<dane2> Tu3sday, , ahh I see. I know when I worked construction and someone wants ethernet, we'd just run it throughout their entire house and have it coming out of the walls at different places, where they wanted it
<arvino> its a 945gm\gu express
<Tu3sday> dane2, yea difference here is the apartment is already built lol
<noiesmo> sahil, maybe try adjusting the fonts in theme I dont worry to much about it i just alt + tab thru
<Tu3sday> dane2, i think it'd be cool thing to show my friends if I had a wall plate tho haha
<sahil> ok, thanks i will try that, is makes my desktop look damn nice
<dane2> Tu3sday, yea that tends to suck :\ lol
<rausb0> arvino: i think the i945GM can do 1600x1200 max. and only at 16bpp color depth. lower resolutions can have 24bpp.
<rausb0> arvino: but i'm not 100% sure
<arvino> hmm it must have been something else then, i swear it was a widescreen
<noiesmo> sahil, cool :)
<arvino> this problem revolves around the fact that my screen is blury at this res
<dane2> Tu3sday, yea it would be pretty cool
<Tu3sday> dane2, yea i dunno im just considering ideas right now because if I just drill a hole and peak the cable thru it's gonna look messy :S
<SoulChild> Who wants to know why my system boots in 29 seconds ???
<kanedaddy> you tell me ;)
<dangerko> guy i have kaffiene and its work normal but when i start it a small window pop and said cant bind info sock what is this?
<Ramy> scguy318 swat is not running i checked that by System -> Preferences -> sessions ?
<rausb0> arvino: anyway, if you need to patch modes in the bios, you need to install the 915resolution package
<SoulChild> kanedaddy: causei use DEBIAN :P
<arvino> rausb0, i just found out i can use 1920 1440
<scguy318> Ramy: sessions?
<dane2> Tu3sday, that's what drywall mud and tape is for :p
<scguy318> Ramy: isnt it an /etc/init.d thing? dunno
<rausb0> arvino: good. at which color depth?
<ttt-> hi, how do i send a file to the remote server when im connected with ssh? (something like put or mput, but it doesnt work)
<arvino> rausb0, doesnt say i assume its crappy, can you suggets a good resolution to try for this laptop? so its not so blury on screen
<rausb0> ttt-: you have to use scp (works independently from the existing ssh session)
<Tu3sday> ttt-, use scp
<nojoints> Hello, got a strange problem, I mounted my ntfs partitions with ntfs3-g, when I booted my computer up this morning I got two harddrives with nearly same name, only different is that the other one has (2) in and was named Windows before. Anyone else had this problem before?
<nojoints> And also gparted doesn't show in any menu even though I installed it
<rausb0> arvino: i don't even know which laptop you have
<arvino> rausb0, sorry acer travelmate 2480 i guess i should just try 1440 900
<scguy318> nojoints: if its installed, should be in Administration
<Tu3sday> ttt-, or use nautilus: Place -> Connect to Server.... -> Choose SSH and input data -> Connect
<scguy318> else cmd-line gparted
<Tu3sday> ttt-, i find the gui to be easier, not as efficient as command line scp tho
<rausb0> arvino: try  sudo vbetool vbefp panelsize  to detect the size of the tft panel
<rausb0> arvino: just in case you don't know the native resolution of the tft
<nojoints> scgyt318; found out why I didn't find it, I was looking for the name gparted and it was named GNOME partition editor -.- :p
<ttt-> im doing it from commandline (cygwin)
<arvino> rausb0, 1280x800
<dangerko> any one can help me with kaffiene please?
<rausb0> arvino: then configure this resolution for X
<hemal> i need some help using the livecd...it seems one of my disks has some errors.
<blerd> hemal, errors?
<arvino> rausb0, done im going to try to restart x
<arvino> brb
<rausb0> ttt-: scp localfile user@remotehost:
<neol> how to eject / safely remove bluetooth from usb ??
<hemal> blerd: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<Tu3sday> dane2, you said you were in construction, mind if I private message ya a question about this project idea I have? shouldn't take 2 minutes :p
<rausb0> ttt-: or: scp user@remotehost:/path/to/remotefile .
<blerd> hemal, ah. what are you trying to mount ?
<hemal> ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed
<dane2> hmm, on the packages page when you click a file and you can choose your architecture and there is the red, green, and blue icons...(depends, recommends, and suggests)...what exactly do those mean...cause I'm fairly positive I'm about to feel dumb
<dane2> Tu3sday,  I don't work in it anymore, but sure
<david__> rausb0, HEHE =) thanks a bunch
<rausb0> ttt-: do not type this in the ssh session, but in your local cygwin terminal
<ttt-> hey it's working
<ttt-> thanks you guys
<hemal> blerd, i just put in the live CD in drive and boot. at the screen i chose the first option start or install
<david__> rausb0, sorry wrong alias
<gregorovius> anyone knows if there's a program to save and graph my internet uptime? like pinging a server every x time and seeing if it gets through
<rausb0> david__: :)
<david__> there we go
<scguy318> dane2: it shows in a little table: red = depends, green = recommends, blue = suggests
<hemal> and i get these errors and (initramfs) prompt
<scguy318> hemal: /bin/sh tty job control off?
<hemal> yes!
<dane2> yes what exactly does it mean by 'depends' 'recommends' and 'suggest'
<hemal> it said so in the beginning i think
<dane2> I know it's a bit self-explanitory...but I'm still kinda lost
<hemal> but all that has scrolled way up now
<scguy318> dane2: depends = needs the package for installation, recommends = probably a good idea, suggest = mebbe if u want
<scguy318> hemal: theres a billion workarounds everywhere, its related to having more than one devices hooked up to Primary/Slave?
<scguy318> *Secondary
<dane2> aha, depends = dependencies?
<scguy318> yep
<arvino> rausb0, beryl doesn't seem to work at this res though =( too laggy would that be right?
<blerd> hemal, have you checked your boot priority in BIOS and all is well ?
<fsckr> im downloading the beta3 of gutsy.  im bored :) anyone using it?
<hemal> blerd: it did boot from the CD, so I didn't check
<hemal> but it does have two disks
<blerd> ok..
<scguy318> blerd: his boot is ok, hes just hit the dreaded tty job control issue
<hemal> one sata that came with the new desktop and the other older one (ide?)
<thirupathib> hi, how to shutdown from command prompt as a user, if i try shutdown and halt commands they want me to be root
<hemal> scguy318, can you point me to one of the workarounds?
<rausb0> arvino: i don't use beryl, cannot help you with that
<scguy318> sure
<scguy318> moment
<dane2> thirupathib, do you use the 'sudo' command?
<pupi120290> hello, i have a problem with my network. i have a fritz!bow which is connected to the internet. i have given it on the LAN the ip-adress 192.168.0.1 with the subnet-mask 255.255.255.0. i have connected a d-link di-604 router with it. it has on WAN the ip-adress 192.168.0.2 whith subnet-mask 255.255.255.0. gateway adress of the router is 192.168.0.1 and primary-dns is 192.168.0.1. on lan it has the ip-adress 192.168.1.1 and subne
<scguy318> hemal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084, basically break=top kernel boot param, modprobe piix, exit
<scguy318> hemal:or alternative CD
<thirupathib> dane2: i dont want to use sudo command
<hemal> alternative CD? you mean download another one?
<dangerko> kaffiene can open some channels thats order Card like ProgDvb who can open channels like showtime and multivision
<Lappy> I have installed spicctrl and I have modprobbed sinypid, and I still can't get the Fn keys to work. I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FE38GP.
<dangerko> ?
<hemal> looking at the URL...
<arvino> rausb0, what was the command to reconfigure the xserv again
<scguy318> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvino> ty
<scguy318> hemal: yah
<dane2> thirupathib, can you do that without the sudo command? *shrug* lol
<thirupathib> dane2: no
<pupi120290> i have a problem with my network. if i "ping computer-name". i get unknown host computer-name.
<dangerko>  kaffiene can open some channels thats order Card like ProgDvb who can open channels like showtime and multivision by using plugin or anything ?
<snoops> hey, I'm wondering if someone could direct me to a channel where I can ask about the various open source licenses(options) available, so I can swing a deal with a new company starting up to use one of them?
<laskar> ferre
<thirupathib> dane2: i am connected to my ubuntu system via putty, and i logged in as a normal user, and i want to shutdown the server from putty
<Xteven> thirupathib: try sudo shutdown
<Xteven> or sudo halt
<pupi120290> does anyone know something about network. have a problem with my network.
<nomad111> how do i turn off my laptop display when i connect my laptop to my external monitor
<scguy318> wuts your card and wuts the prob
<nomad111> the keyboard shortcut Fn+F8 does not seem to work for me
<scguy318> i find closing the top to work ;)
<scguy318> Ubuntu just blanks the display so prob wut u want
<nomad111> scguy318: well thats what i thought but it does not happen
<Xteven> pupi120290: shoot !
<nomad111> my laptop lid becomes soo hot
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<plutoo> hi, I've a lame question - how run something.diff file ?
<pupi120290> Xteven: some problem with the dhcp. cannot ping a computer by the host name
<pupi120290> Xteven: i have a fritz-box which is connected with a d-link router
<pupi120290> and all pcs are connected with the router
<dane2> does sudo poweroff work with ubuntu? only time I've ever used it was for hdmaker for the xbox
<benanzo> did the new intel driver fix compiz video playback for anyone?  it was supposed to but didn't work for me
<pupi120290> ind the dhcp table of the router all computers are listed
<pupi120290> but i cannot ping them
<Xteven> pupi120290: ah, but if you ping, you need DNS
<rausb0> pupi120290: but you can ping computers by their ip address?
<Xteven> pupi120290: try pinging the IP address
<plutoo> I've a lame question - how run something.diff file ?
<benanzo> use 'sudo shutdown -h now'   -h is halt (which means poweroff)
<pupi120290> XTeven: pinging by ip-adress functions
<dings> plutoo: diffs are usually just a comparison between two files. You can aply it as a patch though, but it didn't sound like that was what you tried to do
<pupi120290> Xteven: what do you mean by i need dns
<Xteven> pupi120290: dns is what translates a hostname into an IP address
<rausb0> Xteven: check the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Xteven> pupi120290: you can set one up, but it's complicated
<rausb0> pupi120290: check the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Xteven> pupi120290: try adding an entry to /etc/hosts
<plutoo> dings: thx
<pupi120290> Xteven: the router has to manage to translate the host-name to an ip-adress. is that right? but it does not do it
<scguy318> pupi: the router is supposed to give you a DHCP lease, and the router has internal DNS server
* kokice could someone give me a nameserver please, my disapeared from resolv.conf
<plutoo> btw, is here anyone who made built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 working ? coz i've been trying past few days and can't make it...
<benanzo> 208.67.220.220
<benanzo> OpenDNS
<Xteven> pupi120290: only if the router has a DNS server itself
<kokice> benanzo: than you
<Xteven> pupi120290: try what rausb0 said, check if your router is mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf
<pupi120290> i checked my resolf.conf . there is an entry nameserver 192.168.0.1 thats the ip of the fritz-box
<Xteven> ok
<pupi120290> ok the router is not mentioned there
<Xteven> pupi120290: try this: host <hostname of a machine> 192.168.0.1
<Xteven> it isn't ?
<vlt> Hello. I received an AMR file. I think it's kind of audio file but sox can't convert it to wav. Any idea what tool/lib I need?
<Xteven> pupi120290: whats the IP of the router ?
<plutoo> is here anyone who made built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 working ? coz i've been trying past few days and can't make it...
<pupi120290> host ubuntu 192.168.0.1
<dings> plutoo: probably easier to figure out, and get help if you figure out the make and version of the bluethooth thingie. See if dmesg or lspci or any logs tell you anything
<benanzo> that
<pupi120290> wait... wrong window
<fsckr> hehe i do that all the time
<pupi120290> ok its output:
<pupi120290> Using domain server:
<pupi120290> Name: 192.168.0.1
<pupi120290> Address: 192.168.0.1#53
<pupi120290> Aliases:
<pupi120290> Host ubuntu not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<benanzo> that's just your gateway address.  The DNS servers should come from your ISP.  add nameserver 208.67.220.220 and nameserver 208.67.222.222 to /etc/resolv.conf then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start' the close/reopen firefox and you should be set
<Xteven> pupi120290: ok, what is the IP address of the router ?
<plutoo> dings: [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  NET: Registered protocol family 31
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   64.880000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<plutoo> [   64.880000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<noiesmo> !paste\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
<Tu3sday> ahhhhhhhh!
<noiesmo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<plutoo> it's only thing with 'bluetooth' in it
<laskar> solo
<fsckr> !paste | pluto
<ubotu> pluto: please see above
<pupi120290> it has the lan adress 192.168.1.1 and wan address 192.168.0.1
<plutoo> oh
<plutoo> !paste [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  NET: Registered protocol family 31
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<plutoo> [   64.764000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   64.880000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<plutoo> [   64.880000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<plutoo> [   65.112000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
<fsckr> sie
<benanzo> dude
<blerd> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
<arvino> i cant seem to get sound to come out of my speakers but my headphones work properly
<Myrtti> oh my.
<fsckr> pluto go to http://pastebin.ca
<Xteven> pupi120290: ok, try host ubuntu 192.168.1.1 then :)
<fsckr> and paste the link to that back here
<Myrtti> plutoo: that's not really what that !paste command soes
<fiction__> can anyone tell me why:   gconftool --set "/schemas/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename" --type string "/media/Shared/My Documents/My Pictures/wallpapers/cpl.jpg" does not work?
<pupi120290> sme output only with 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.0.1
<pupi120290> same
<Xteven> pupi120290: it might also be worth reading the manual of your router, because if it has DNS functionality, it might not be enabled by default
<fsckr> fiction__, cuz of the spaces? not sure
<blerd> fiction__, i dont know much about the command but the reason could be spaces
<pupi120290> ok ill try to read...
<fiction__> alright thanks
<fiction__> but how would i fix?
<fsckr> yw
<fsckr> rename
<fiction__> i thought quotes escaped spaces
<fsckr> im supposing
<scguy318> it does like i checked fiction__
<scguy318> *last
<fsckr> experiment by renaming it see what happens
<scguy318> shouldnt there be a space
<fiction__> scguy318, you tried the command?
<scguy318> between space and the "
<scguy318> or is it just mah eyes
<scguy318> no, but I've done file paths :)
<fiction__> where should there be a space?
<scguy318> n/m
<fsckr> no spaces
<fiction__> try it. replace the path to an image. all it does is change the background
<fiction__> see if it works
<fsckr> you have My Documents/My Pictures
<fiction__> on gnome, of course.
<plutoo> ok, here it is : http://pastebin.ca/658036
<fiction__> yes, but i have quotes around it all
<arvino> why cant i get sound out of my speaker sbut it comes out of my headphones?
<fsckr> volume turned up?
<fsckr> mine are always muted after install arvino
<benanzo> I think you need to turn up the channel vol in alsamixer or gnome-volume-control
<arvino> fsckr well i hear it from headphones perfectly and unless theres something in alsamixer i think its all full
<plutoo> dmesg ald slpci output  http://pastebin.ca/658036
<plutoo> and
<fsckr> i understand what you are saying... arvino right click on your speaker in the top right go to preferences
<arvino> yep done
<fsckr> scroll down to ananlog
<fsckr> does your speaker have an x on it?
<arvino> theres no analog
<fsckr> what do you have for soundcard?
<arvino> umm onboard lol
<arvino> laptop
<fsckr> hmm
<Pingviller> arvino: what brand?
<arvino> HDA Intel
<fsckr> spiderpig spiderpig does whatever a spider does
<arvino> i can output the lspci if u want
<david__> hello. i downloaded a them, but how do i install it?
<dane2> he's not spiderpig anymore...he's harry plopper.
<fsckr> david__,  is it in zip format?
<david__> tar
<arvino> Pingviller, fsckr 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fsckr> hmm i think you can click on system>preferences>theme>
<fsckr> then click on install and direct it to where you saved that theme
<david__> fsckr: it doesnt accept the tar fact
<fsckr> arvino, when you right click on your speaker and go to preferences what options do you have in the drop down box?  Or do you have a drop down box?
<fsckr> untar it
<fsckr> right click and extract here
<fsckr> then what format is it in
<brownie17> hay guise! i'm trying to set up skype. i have a mic and headset plugged in and working, when i blow on the mic i can hear it in the headphones, all things are unmuted in alsamixer. but still, skype is not able to hear me
<Theimon> hey guys and gals
<arvino> fsckr, HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) and Realtek ALC883 (OSS Mixer)
<david__> fsckr there are 5 folders and each folder has a metacity-1 folder inside
<plutoo> can anyone help with this damn built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 ? here is output of lspci and dmesg commands : http://pastebin.ca/658036
<fsckr> are there any zip formats in there? david__
<david__> no
<Theimon> one small question, is there any list of what/how many languagepacks are present on the feisty livecd?
<fsckr> arvino, when you put it to option hda intel is your volume all the way up?
<david__> inside each metacity folder there are images
<arvino> fsckr,  yup
<fsckr> hmm
<fsckr> what about the realtek
<Lappy> I have installed spicctrl and I have modprobbed sinypid, and I still can't get the Fn keys to work. I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FE38GP. If cant resolve issue, maybe you can direct me to a different server/channel ?
<arvino> fsckr, as far as i can tell
<rexyy> do i hafe to type make install as root when installing eggdrop ?
<fsckr> ive never messed with the HD audio before im not fortunate enough to have that :P
<[diablo] > good morning #ubuntu ... I've moved from 6 years of using KDE to Gnome... I'm pretty chuffed with Gnome, however I notice I have no tabs in Nautlius.. is this correct or am I missing something please?
<fsckr> arvino, if its muted the speaker will have an X on it
<Theimon> rexyy, eggdrop is in synaptic
<arvino> fsckr, its showing green across the board
<fsckr> david__, im not sure then on how to install that but i can find a link for you if you need it
<rausb0> Theimon: hold on
<dane2> before I go, I need to know. Will ubuntu save my dialup configuration settings? cause it seems when I reboot, I have to go through my sudo ./setup process and all that crap over again
<david__> that would be nice
<benanzo> rexyy: only if you want it to install system-wide.  you could do 'make install --prefix=${HOME}/eggdrop'  to have it install in your home dir
<brownie17> hay guise! i'm trying to set up skype. i have a mic and headset plugged in and working, when i blow on the mic i can hear it in the headphones, all things are unmuted in alsamixer. but still, skype is not able to hear me at all. i think maybe it's an ALSA problem, i tried running skype through ALSA and OSS though, still this didn't work
<bobon1100> im having some issues with ubuntu doing sshfs, i get locked out of the folder I mount and i cant get access, fusermount will undo it, but other than that it just sits there
<plutoo> can anyone help with this damn built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 ? here is output of lspci and dmesg commands : http://pastebin.ca/658036
<rausb0> Theimon: http://chris.silmor.de/langpacks.txt
<fsckr> david__, im lookin
<Theimon> fantastic
<Theimon> thank you
<david__> fsckr: thanks
<Pingviller> arvino: I've read about similar problems, my laptop had no sound until I added a line in alsa-base.. and some people reported getting sound from speakers even when using headphones, and for me it works as it should with the same line and the same card... so I'm kinda confused on why it does like it does :P
<fsckr> david__, here is something but not quite what you are lookin for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&highlight=howto+themes
<fsckr> ill look for another
<plutoo> can anyone help with this damn built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 ? here is output of lspci and dmesg commands : http://pastebin.ca/658036
<fsckr> david__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093&highlight=howto+themes
<brownie17> guys, in alsamixer, when changing the volumes of a mic, are you changing the playback volume of the mic, or the recording volume of the mic>?
<liberti> hola
<liberti> buenos dias
<liberti> resulta k me he istalado
<liberti> kubungtu
<fsckr> hola
<ledemente> Hi there.
<liberti> y no se me escucha por el skipe
<liberti> alguien sabe pq???
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ledemente> I wish to rename the domain name I gave my ubuntu installation.
<ledemente> Um.
<scguy318> ubotu I can understand what u wrote but my type would be very poor
<ledemente> Is this even possible? : )
<scguy318> so no :)
<scguy318> ledemente yeah
<plutoo> can anyone help with this damn built-in bluetooth in toshiba a100 ? here is output of lspci and dmesg commands : http://pastebin.ca/658036
<hemal> scguy318: on that url i cn't any references to break=top. it mentions adding "all_generic_ide" on boot options. i tried that it booted into the desktop
<scguy318> prob another launchpad bug comment then
<Pingviller> is there anything resembling visual c++ for ubuntu?
<scguy318> but I guess it works? :)
<scguy318> um
<scguy318> Eclipse/MonoDevelop/some other IDE?
<hemal> scguy318: talking to me?
<scguy318> yeah
<h4p0> hello everybody!
<scguy318> hello
<h4p0> :D
<hemal> ok :-)....well i am able to get into firefox and network seems to have been recognized
<hemal> thanks a lot, if i find some other issues i'll return here
<ledemente> scguy318: Oh?
<scguy318> np
<hjbolide> has anyone used compaq b1925tu?  my soundcard didn't work....
<dystopianray> Pingviller: eclipse and kdevelop are probably the best for C++
<hemal> blerd, scguy318, thanks for youe help, good day
<IndyGunFreak> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> ledemente: yeah but I can't remember how
<scguy318> and np
<Nuktar> Hello! I need help setting up my LAN
<Pingviller> dystopianray: are they "visual" ? :) I havn't coded in ages so I kinda suck and need the toolbars to function lol
<dystopianray> Pingviller: yes they are visual
<scguy318> ledemente: System -> Administration -> NEtwork -> General -> Host Name
<IndyGunFreak> !mindreaders | Nuktar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mindreaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pingviller> dystopianray: awesome, I'll check em out then :) thanks dude
<Nuktar> I have a computer with 2 network plates and another with just one. I want to have internet on both and link between them.
<scguy318> so a bridge?
<IndyGunFreak> Why not just get a router and some cat6?
<Theimon> yeah
<Theimon> its easier
<Theimon> and cheap nowadays
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<zainman> hey guys
<Nuktar> direct connection... cross-over cable
<zainman> new to ubuntu
<zainman> i want an ISO loader
<scguy318> welcome
<scguy318> AcetoneISO2
<zainman> like daemon tools for windows
<scguy318> or just mount
<scguy318> if u want to just plain mount an ISO file
<zainman> i want to install windows and have the iso file
<scguy318> mount -t iso9660 /iso/file /mnt/point -o loop
<scguy318> ?
<fsckr> welp all im goin to install gutsy ttyl ;)
<zainman> like i have the ISO file with me
<scguy318> "have the ISO file" what do you mean
<Theimon> i always do loop instead of iso9660.....does it make difference?
<h4p0> hello! someone using compiz fusion get a white window in the middle of the screen sometimes???
<scguy318> ah so zainman you want to burn?
<dystopianray> zainman: install windows and have the iso?
<scguy318> Theimon: dont u need both?
<blerd> scguy318, are you familiar with the boot error "invalid partition table"
<Theimon> i never use iso9660 come to think of it
<dystopianray> Theimon: he does have loop, at the end of the command
<skino> heya people.... needing more help :D im trying to install some stuff and i keep gettin and error saying my OpenGL aint configured propoly..... when checking the restrcited drivers i noticed that "Nvidia Accelerated GFX driver" was enabled but its status was not in use. i tried "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but recieved the following message:Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<skino> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<skino> installed correctly.
<Theimon> whopps!
<dystopianray> Theimon: if you don't speciy a filesystem it will autodetect one
<zainman> like i want to install windows right and what i mean is, i have the ISO file on the desktop (also on a separate uSB drive)
<Theimon> myeah thats what I meant :)
<zainman> so how do i just mount like i did in windows and run the setup
<scguy318> zainman: you'll have to burn the ISO
<zainman> i dont want to burn, i dont have cd
<dystopianray> zainman: what are you trying to do?
<scguy318> hes trying to install Windows
<zainman> install windows
<dystopianray> install windows from ubuntu?
<zainman> yes
<Nuktar> does anybody know a simple GUI proxy in ubuntu?
<zainman> without burning a CD
<zainman> i have the ISO
<scguy318> client or server Nuktar
<dystopianray> i don't beleive it is possible
<ledemente> scguy318: thanks!
<scguy318> np
<Theimon> i dont think so either
<Nuktar> server
<scguy318> blerd: sounds bad do anything recently?
<zainman> isn't there a way i can make a bootable USB or something?
<instabin|work> another day with 3 hrs sleep
<Pingviller> I got windows under linux with virtualbox.. got the stuff I need so I can be without a real windows partition :)
<scguy318> zainman: i guess you could lol
<dystopianray> zainman: just burn a cd
<skino> heya people.... needing more help :D im trying to install some stuff and i keep gettin and error saying my OpenGL aint configured propoly..... when checking the restrcited drivers i noticed that "Nvidia Accelerated GFX driver" was enabled but its status was not in use. i tried "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but recieved the following message:Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your syste
<skino> m. Please be sure that your xserver package is  installed correctly.
<h4p0> using compiz fusion I get a white window in the middle of the screen sometimes...some ideas???
<IndyGunFreak> h4p0: thats pretty common.
<h4p0> yep?
<blerd> scguy318, Nah im trying to dual boot the damn windows with Linux
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | h4p0
<ubotu> h4p0: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> blerd: when/where did you get such an error?
<blerd> at boot
<skino> heya people.... needing more help :D im trying to install some stuff and i keep gettin and error saying my OpenGL aint configured propoly..... when checking the restrcited drivers i noticed that "Nvidia Accelerated GFX driver" was enabled but its status was not in use. i tried "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but recieved the following message:Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your syste
<skino> m. Please be sure that your xserver package is  installed correctly.
<scguy318> skino stop spamming
<dystopianray> skino: we saw your question a few lines ago, have some patience
<scguy318> blerd: boot-up? resize recently?
<dystopianray> skino: is your xorg.conf set to use the nvidia driver?
<blerd> scguy318, nope. i created 3 primary partitions and it wont boot. when i delete them it boots fine
<dystopianray> blerd: which program are you using to create these partitions?
<scguy318> blerd: using GRUB?
<skino> i dont appear to have a Xorg.conf i only have xorg.conf.orig
<scguy318> xorg.conf
<scguy318> lower case
<scguy318> Linux is case sensitive
<blerd> scguy318, fdisk, nope lilo
<scguy318> skino /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skino> ye i dont have one in there... i only have xorg.conf.orig
<dystopianray> skino: try running this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ramy> i have a configured printer how i can share it using samba ?
<blerd> skino, xorgconfig
<scguy318> Ramy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-0501c5c431920681c11965c65d3d155c69f508f7
<skino> what am i looking for in their?
<dystopianray> skino: in where?
<huang> [gutsy]  compiz doesn't work properly with intel GMA900 card
<skino> when i done sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg a configuration window came up
<_Ahti> Erm, hello :) I'm trying to setup gHamachi and when it prompts "Hamachi needs a TAP/TUN device driver to operate, Do you want to try load "tuncfg" with "sudo?"", it gives me "tuncfg not found".. Can someone tell me what to do?
<dystopianray> skino: select 'nvidia' and then select all the resolutions you want to bea ble to use
<dystopianray> skino: then restart X
<Ramy> scguy318 thanks very much man, swat works very nice after reading the thread :)
<Theimon> _Ahti, the answer is in the hamachi package you can download from their site
<skino> ok when i pressed enter to the resolutions it gave me md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Tom_> Can i run the ubuntu install from DOS? I have a parallel port cdrom drive (Backpack), but i can't use that to boot off of...
<_Ahti> Theimon: Thank you -.-
<Theimon> check the README file when you downloaded it
<_Ahti> :)
<_Ahti> Will do
<dystopianray> skino: ok, exit that configuration and run this: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ramy> scguy318 i read that page, and i did that configuration, but i don't know how i can add the configurable ubuntu printer to be seen from XP box ?
<dystopianray> skino: then run the previous command again
<scguy318> _Ahti: this might help:http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_and_Hamachi
<R1ch13> eeeww im on my wifes windows machine while gutsy installs....just realized why i run linux
<scguy318> Ramy: prob somewhere in GNOME CUPS panel
<skino> command to restart X??? (im new to linux)
<scguy318> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<h4p0> tnk's guys
<arvino4> has anyone had any luck with gDesklets
<scguy318> if ur in X
<scguy318> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<h4p0> :)
<dystopianray> skino: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Theimon> it worked :P
<R1ch13> skino or sudo reboot now
<R1ch13> :P
<R1ch13> in terminal
<h4p0> I'm using beryl on my laptop now...I find it better then compiz fusion that is in testing on my Desk Station
<dystopianray> h4p0: in what way?
<Theimon> h4p0, matter of taste I guess
<SlimG2> Is there a "oneline" command way of adding a "fd" type partition to an entire disk (using all space regardless of previous partitions)
<h4p0> mmm...I think beryl is simply Faster and much more stable
<scguy318> Ramy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP if u dont care about SMB
<h4p0> that's the impression
<scguy318> Ramy: IPP i think
<h4p0> but yeah....question of taste
<wubuntu> morning, guys ... got x loaded on two old desktops, but they don't have ethernet ports for internet... i searched for adapters, and found ethernet to usb units for as low as $6 that claim to be plug and play, does anybody have any experience using these devices to connect?
<Lappy> is there an irc client that is = to mIRC on windows? or really close to it?
<Lappy> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> i dont but you could test
<scguy318> Lappy Wine + mIRC?
<scguy318> its what I'm doing right now
<Theimon> wubuntu, wouldn't it be easier to install a PCI ethernet card?
<dystopianray> wubuntu: just get a regular ethernet nic
<Lappy> scguy318, u cant minimize to tray, it's annoying.
<Theimon> a simple Intel Pro 10/100 would do
<scguy318> ? sure i can
<wubuntu> Theimon: son't know if i'm smart enough to do that.
<TomPurnell> non tech question: I'm looking for information on internationalisation and localisation in gnome and ubuntu, anyone know of any good resources?
<dystopianray> Lappy: there are dozens of irc clients
<Theimon> you cant go wrong :)
<Lappy> scguy318, I can't... did u do something to it?
<Theimon> those things are shaped in a way its fool proof
<scguy318> minimize the whole mIRC window? sure u can
<Lappy> dystopianray, I'm using XChat right now, but it's missing so many things.
<dystopianray> Lappy: like what?
<puffy-san> Y f
<puffy-san> sorry
<Lappy> scguy318, yeah u can, but not to tray
<wubuntu> how much are they?  found this ether to usb adapter for $6
<scguy318> the whole thing goes away unless I'm blind :(
<Theimon> i dont know, here in Holland there about the same
<SlimG2> Lappy: Checkout mIRC equivalents on Linux at this list: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<Theimon> like 6-8 bucks
<Lappy> dystopianray, cant nick+tab in query, cant ctrl+tab / ctrl+w to move from a tab to the other, cnat ctrl+q to go from query to query
<Lappy> SlimG2, ok will do.
<Theimon> ether to usb causes a slowdown
<scguy318> TomPurnell: GNOME Translation Project? http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/
<act1v8> How can I "split", or "share", a wired ethernet connection coming on this computer which has wifi and then "share", or "split" that wired connection through the wifi but I want this computer still to have the wired ethernet, but to share the rest of the connection via wifi with other computers/devices
<Theimon> since the usb cant provide as uch bandwidth
<Lappy> scguy318, well it doesn't here, did you do osmething to it?
<scguy318> no
<scguy318> Lappy you using latest Wine?
<wubuntu> ok, i go look at pci cards
<SlimG2> Is there a "oneline" command way of adding a "fd" type partition to an entire disk (using all space regardless of previous partitions)
<scguy318> latest right now is 0.9.43
<dystopianray> act1v8: you'd probably need your nic to support AP mode
<TomPurnell> scguy318: thanks, exactly what I was looking for
<Theimon> cheap stuff, it'll work out
<Theimon> good luck wubuntu
<scguy318> act1v8 probably wanna bridge
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: you could use adhoc
<gordonjcp> yup
<dystopianray> gordonjcp: does that work with multiple clients?
<gordonjcp> act1v8: google for bridging and adhoc networks
<gordonjcp> dystopianray: oh yeah
* gordonjcp has had a four-machine ad-hoc network between two cars
<Lappy> scguy318, I think so. apt-get update/upgrade doesn't give me any updates.
<act1v8> ok...
<scguy318> ah, the Ubuntu repos only have 0.9.32
<scguy318> or so
<bobon1100> hey, im trying to sshfs a share on the server, but the best I can get is this: ?---------  ? ?    ?       ?                ? /mnt
<gordonjcp> quite cool being able to use gobby with someone driving behind you
<scguy318> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<scguy318> to install latest
<gordonjcp> obviously the laptops weren't being used by the driver of the car, that would be silly
<Theimon> feisty repo provides wine version 0.9.43  i believe
<arvino4> is there a way to remove the toolbar at the bottom of gnome and have it replaced by a Desklet?
<scguy318> it doesnt Theimon
<scguy318> you have to add the Wine repo
<Theimon> oh darn
<Theimon> its the wine repo
<Fong> i have problem with nvidia card
* blerd falls asleep on keyboard
<scguy318> wut card, what kind, and why
<marshcast> I'm having graphics issues. I think it could be that my 'ati' drivers are damaged (either that or I'm not configuring the monitor correctly) - could anyone suggest a way to find out which it is? I'm running feisty with a Radeon Xpress 200
<scguy318> marshcast: wut kind of issues
<Lappy> I somehow made firefox transparent, anyone know how I did that?
<scguy318> marshcast: and ATI drivers are like DRM: defective-by-design :P
<Fong> the driver can not use
* bobon1100 shakes scguy318 before the string of X and Q's takes over his screen
<scguy318> wut
<act1v8> can someone please help me more on this subject?
<bobon1100> opps
<bobon1100> @wrong nick sorry
<scguy318> np
<marshcast> some of the toolbar graphics are messed up/blach/made of lines etc, scguy318
* bobon1100 shakes blerd with the same intent
<scguy318> act1v8: google for linux bridging
<bobon1100> wake up man, home row rubbed off on your fore-head
<scguy318> marshcast: video corruption? using restricted?
<marshcast> scguy318, I had open source drivers - these are ok but I lose user switching (which is important in this m/c.
<Fong> my card is 8500GT, i don't know why the driver not work
<act1v8> scguy318: ok
<dystopianray> Fong: the driver in feisty does not support your card
<scguy318> Nvidia latest and greatest might, if u wanna take the risk
<Theimon> Fong, you need the 100.14 from nvidia.com
<Fong> dystopianray, i have try the offical driver
<Fong> 100.14.11
<Theimon> i know, I have the same card
<Fong> but also not work
<scguy318> wut doesnt?
<Fong> the driver
<Theimon> follow the instructions exactly when installing those drivers and it should work flawlessly
<scguy318> well what about it doesnt work
<Fong> i'm reading the linux suport forum
<scguy318> marshcast what do you mean u lose user switching?
<marshcast> scguy318, installed restricted - no user switching at all - using ati (default) user switching shows the desktop but no action,  using vesa vid corruption. ati worked before - but then it all fell apart.
<Fong> i'm not sure........
<Theimon> Fong, I had it going without trouble, first try
<linda> any one can help me i have this error on mysql server when i logon ('Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)')
<SlimG2> Is there a "oneline" command way of adding a "fd" type partition to an entire disk (using all space regardless of previous partitions)
<Theimon> installed new hardware, threw in the newest driver, restarted X................hooray \o/
<Fong> my english is bad.......
<marshcast> scguy318, user switvhing - ati: desktop but lose mouse, flgrx: black screen on user switch, vesa switching good - bad graphics.
<scguy318> Theimon Envy any good?
<Theimon> envy gets the latest as well, I didnt use it tho
<dystopianray> linda: did you set a password?
<scguy318> hmm, I dunno
<Theimon> i got it straight from nvidia
<dystopianray> linda: also you need to use the -p option
<linda> yes
<dystopianray> linda: mysql -u root -p
<Theimon> Fong, where are you from?
<Kopcap^away> hi, what can be blocking ports on my ubuntu?
<Fong> Theimon, china
<Theimon> Kopcap^away, your router
<linda> when i logon after i set password it appear this error
<dystopianray> Kopcap^away: have you configured a firewall?
<Theimon> hmm, dont speak chinese, sorry
<Kopcap^away> nope, everything is set
<Kopcap^away> dystopianray disabled it
<dystopianray> linda: you need the -p option
<linda> ok i well try it now thx
<Fong> i don't know how to say the problem.........
<marshcast> have tried also to copy the livedisk xorg.conf - (it uses ati) but lost user switching with that too (works on live disk) thats why i think its the ati drivers corrupt. Is there any way I can remove them & re-install them from scratch?
<joakim> anyone know what's going on with the subpixel rendering repos btw?
<Kopcap^away> i can access the webserver, but can't access ssh and ftp
<marshcast> scg ^
<marshcast> scguy318, ^
<scguy318> marshcast: remove ATI drivers? Envy can i think
<uptownben> Hi all. I want to install ubuntu on a CF and I want to be sure that there is no swap, can I do that with a regular ubuntu iso? just by not creating a swap partition?
<joakim> or maybe someone has those packages?
<scguy318> uptownben: yes
<uptownben> so I just set it up normally and when I partition I dont create any swap artition, thats it?
<marshcast> scguy318, cant find anything google - all i can find is installing closed source ati drivers etc...
<marshcast> scguy318, Envy?
<scguy318> marshcast: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<act1v8> scguy318: I don't think that this is what I need... I basically want to split the wired ethernet connection and still use it on this machine, but having the rest of the wired ethernet connection "forwarded" via wifi so everyone can use that connection (making this laptop an access point)
<scguy318> uptownben: yes
<linda> appear this error (ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<uptownben> coolio..  I'll try it now.
<Theimon> marshcast: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Theimon> check that site
<dystopianray> linda: did you use the '-p' option?
<Kopcap> dystopianray anything else?
<Theimon> it automates the installation of ati and nvidia drivers
<scguy318> act1v8: bridging imho is wut u want but I dunno if bridging lets the bridging comp utilize the wired connection
<scguy318> input may help :)
<linda> sorry whats mean of -p
<dystopianray> Kopcap: are the ssh and ftp servers running?
<marshcast> scguy318, Theimon - Thanks... will take a look
<Kopcap> sure
<dystopianray> linda: it means to use a password
<Theimon> good luck
<linda> but i'm not use it before
<Kopcap> i'm connected though the ssh (localy)
<dystopianray> linda: mysql -u root -p
<dystopianray> linda: which is why it hasn't worked
<act1v8> scguy318: I think I need more of an Soft AP
<dystopianray> act1v8: what wifi card do you have?
<fotoflo> hmm im having a real wierd problem,  after logging to a private ftp site, i cant get a dir listing and the connection hangs in just about every program i have tried (including coreFTP on a windows box a few min ago),  but i used the standard command line ftp and everything seemd to work
<linda> i'm change password from phpmyadmin page and when i logon again appear this error
<linda> i'm changed password from phpmyadmin page and when i logon again appear this error
<dystopianray> linda: you're trying to login through phpmyadmin?
<linda> yes
<act1v8> dystopianray: it's an intel I can't remember... it is fully supported by NetworkManager
<neopsyche> Hi.. this may be a very advanced question.. but.. how do i compile my own version of ubuntu.. for example there is kubuntu and other variants of the original ubuntu.. how can i make my own version with custom programs and graphics to be loaded when a user installs ubuntu?
<Kopcap> yay. connected... :)
<dystopianray> linda: try logging into the mysql console
<Kopcap> thanks
<dystopianray> act1v8: intel can't do AP mode, you'll need adhoc
<linda> who i can make that
<Fong> when i installing the nvidia driver, it's not problem. but i try to start gdm, it say xserver can not start
<Fong> no screen found
<scguy318> ahhhhh
<linda> how i can make that
<dystopianray> linda: open a terminal and run this: $ mysql -u root -p
<scguy318> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> Fong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Theimon> be sure to select nvidia in driver section
<scguy318> yes
<Theimon> and the right resolutions
<Fong> before the no screen found error, is nvidia xxx can not start
<act1v8> dystopianray: what does that adhoc thing mean... how can I make the adhoc thing
<Fong> scguy318, but it can not use glx
<tim167> hi all, I want to prevent the screen from going black or to screensaver, i made a script with "xset -dpms; xset s noblank; xset s off", but still screen goes blank, any ideas ? thanks
<SlimeyPe1e> neopsyche: I have heard that you can use Reconstructor to do this but I haven't done it myself
<Fong> i need glx
<neopsyche> Thanks SP
<neopsyche> ;-)
<linda> when i'm enter password i see this error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<dystopianray> act1v8: basically a wireless network without an AP
<joakim> anyone here who has installed the subpixel rendering thing for feisty? the repos are down so maybe you have the packages left?
<dystopianray> linda: you must be entering the wrong password
<Fong> Theimon, i read this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Fong> &this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<Fong> but also not work
<linda> can i change it
<act1v8> dystopianray: ok... so how do I do that connection
<shadeofgrey> okjay folks
<shadeofgrey> i need to know a few things
<dystopianray> act1v8: i'm not sure, google for some documentation
<Theimon> Fong, try this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Theimon> cant go wrong
<linda> can i change it
<Theimon> follow instructions and you're good to go
<scguy318> wut things shadesofgrey
<harveyd> whats everyones svn gui of choice, cant find anything decent on ubuntu
<Fong> Theimon, Thanks~
<Theimon> good luck
<scguy318> harveyd i just use cmd-line, its a GUI right there :P
<shiester_miester> hey guys, whats the command line to launch the process monitor app?
<dystopianray> linda: perhaps try this: sudo mysqladmin -u root password <password>
<harveyd> top
<scguy318> top
<scguy318> or ps -A to get a nice dump
<shiester_miester> no no i mean to launch the gui-based command line app
<uptownben> I have IBM X24 notebook (1ghz processor 256MB ram, do you think I should install UBUNTU ro XUBUNTU?
<shiester_miester> whoops that was badly worded
<dystopianray> harveyd: i use subversion fromt he terminal
<ana_serbia> hi, is there somebody for private
<shiester_miester> i mean the gui-based process thingy
<gordonjcp> uptownben: either, but you're going to want more RAM
<shiester_miester> specifically the one I can use to kill processes that won't die!
<scguy318> gnome-system-monitor?
<shiester_miester> thanks!
<harveyd> yeh Im looking for a usable gui client
<viajador> Hi there! I need help with a script I'm writing: Is it possible to use 'date' with a specific format and then use 'mkdir' to create a folder with that date's name?
<scguy318> mm, i think Sourceforge mentions a few
<ana_serbia> hi, is there somebody for private
<viajador> Using pipes, perhaps?
<linda> appear same as error
<scguy318> i guess something like "`date`"?
<dystopianray> ana_serbia: ask your questions in here
<gordonjcp> harveyd: probably rapidsvn
<shiester_miester> also, whats the difference between typing "killall processName" and opening the system monitor and right clicking, selecting "kill process"?
<scguy318> so
<linda> i'm tryed to remove mysql-server and mysql-client package and install it again but not work
<scguy318> viajador: something like mkdir "`date cmd here`"
<harveyd> ive tried rapidsvn / kdesvn and smartsvn
<dystopianray> harveyd: there is a subversion plugin for eclipse and I believe kdevelop supports subversion
<shiester_miester> cos "killall" doesnt work, whereas using the system monitor does work
<gordonjcp> harveyd: and?
<harveyd> smartsvn is the best but still lacking, its far too slow
<scguy318> shiester_miester: killall enumerates the process table and tries to match the process name, sys monitor obtains PID and kills that particular PID
<gordonjcp> harveyd: what's wrong with the others?
<harveyd> yeh i should probably just start using eclipse
<shiester_miester> scguy318, is there another way to kill a process better via the command line?
<gordonjcp> bleah, eclipse
<linda> appear same as error
<linda> i'm tryed to remove mysql-server and mysql-client package and install it again but not work
<scguy318> shiester_miester: i guess ps -A | grep blahblah, kill <that PID>?
<viajador> scguy: that just creates a folder called date +%Y%m
<harveyd> rapidsvn doesnt seem to remember my bookmarks, give me accurate status updates, give me a list of files when doing a recursive commit
<scguy318> viajador
<scguy318> `
<scguy318> its the button that has tilde
<scguy318> it works 4 me
<Ramy> scguy318 thanks very much man, i can do sharing of the printer, in 2 ways by the way give me and by swat and samba. man you solved problems that took from me more than 6 hours :)
<scguy318> $ mkdir "`date`" seems to work 4 me
<scguy318> Ramy: np
<harveyd> kde svn is better, but again i dont get a full list of what I am committing
<dystopianray> linda: sudo aptitude purge mysql-server
<scguy318> viajador: $ mkdir "`date`" seems to work 4 me
<harveyd> : wishes somone would port tortoise
<linda> ok
<linda> installed
<viajador> scguy: thanks! It was the "`" confusion! :|
<scguy318> np
<marshcast> scguy318, Theimon - well.. envy's in - here comes the restart...  - me fingers are crossed... ;)
<scguy318> g/l
<Theimon> good luck
<marshcast> thanks gents...
<linda> installed
<linda> ok
<linda> what can i do next
<linda> what can i do next
<Ramy> scguy318 the final problem i got, that when i try to share /media to be viewable from XP, i got an error message about permission access denied. /media contains the mounting paths to my HDDs partitions the under the root ownership. when i tried to change the permissions by using sudo chmod i got "not allowed", can i share the folders owned by root ?
<scguy318> Ramy: you need NTFS-3G
<scguy318> Ramy: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, run the NTFS Config Utility in Administration
<scguy318> Ramy: then the NTFS part will get added to fstab
<Ramy> scguy318 but they are FAT32 ?!
<scguy318> oh
<dystopianray> linda: configure your mysql server as normal
<dystopianray> Ramy: fat32 has no permissions, you need a umask setting when mounting
<linda> sorry how i can do that i now good on mysql
<Ramy> dystopianray, can you tell me how i can do that ?
<linda> sorry how i can do that i not good on mysql
<scguy318> Ramy, you'll probably want to edit your fstab
<scguy318> pastebin it and we can help
<dystopianray> Ramy: edit /etc/fstab and add an appropriate umask to the mount options of that volume, probably something like 022
<dystopianray> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scguy318> would 000 do it?
<dystopianray> scguy318: sure
<dystopianray> scguy318: but everything will be able to write to the volume
<linda> you mean  i try to install mysql again and confiugre it normaly
<dystopianray> linda: that's right
<linda> ok thanks for you help
<mattycoze> hi guys, i've got a problem with Wine and Age of Empires, there doesn't seem to be much activity on the #wine channel so i thought i might try here; here's the problem i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33801/
<tim167> hi, how do I prevent the screen from going in standby ? thanks
<neozen> g' morning all
<scguy318> morning
<Frogzoo> !appdb | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<slapfaceware> try expansion set
<shadeofgrey> #1 where do i find the most up to date information on installing ubuntu on intel macs?  Because i have links to wiki pages that substantiate that i need to install refitt and ive been told recently you domnt need refit to repartition anymore
<Frogzoo> mattycoze: also #winehq
<mattycoze> oh thanks Frogzoo
<neozen> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* neozen pokes the bot with a stick
<dystopianray> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theimon> tim167, check system --> preferences --> powermanagement
<scguy318> random question but whatever happened to the Ubuntu Studio site? seems down
<Theimon> "display to sleep"
<Ramy> dystopianray, how i can restart fstab after modification?
<Theimon> ubuntustudio seems down indeed
<Theimon> takes too long to respond
<dystopianray> Ramy: umount and mount the volume
<supremesonic> !ubuntustudie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntustudie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<supremesonic> !ubuntustudio
<scguy318> Ramy: sudo mount -a
<Theimon> marshcast, did it work?
<scguy318> dystopianray: seems down
<john_do1> how do I see if dma is working on my optical drive?
<scguy318> dystopianray: which is what I was asking about
<marshcast> scguy318, Theimon Envy's sorted it - I was up till 4am trying to sort that and you's guys have pointed me fantastically - thankyuothankyouthankyou ;)  - is the "we dont support these drivers 'cause they're restricted anything to worry about? would I be wise to take out all the repo's except security ones for upgrades?
<FurryNemesis> hello all
<FurryNemesis> which version of Ubuntu do I need for a mac?
<dystopianray> scguy318: probably just a temporary issue
<scguy318> kk
<Theimon> marshcast, just leave it as is
<scguy318> marshcast: kinda overkill lol
<Theimon> should the driver break, just re-use envy
<scguy318> marshcast: the restricted == proprietary
<john_do1> FurryNemesis: which mac?
<dystopianray> FurryNemesis: x86 or ppc?
<Theimon> but good to know it worked :)
<FurryNemesis> that;s my problem, it's an older model
<dystopianray> FurryNemesis: a non-intel mac?
<marshcast> Theimon, scguy318 ok - just checking - am paranoid after the problems i've had over the last couple of weeks.
<john_do1> FurryNemesis: that's not a problem.
<Theimon> no worries :)
<FurryNemesis> non -intel
<john_do1> FurryNemesis: it's much better just to tell which one you have
<uptownben> I'm trying to setup my RT61 wireless card, it gets detected and I see it in the network settings window, but when I enable it I only see options for password WEP (ascii) and WEP (hex) , but I dont use any WEP password on my local wireless network.
<FurryNemesis> I'm really not sure, this is tech support for a friend
<marshcast> but wicked. Thanks (again)... I now have a good system. Another chalk mark for envy, methinks ;)
<Ramy> scguy318, it does not work, do i have to reboot ?
<Theimon> lol
<dystopianray> FurryNemesis: tell your friend to come in here
<Theimon> enjoy marshcast
<scguy318> Ramy: try that I guess, sudo mount -a is supposed to do it
<FurryNemesis> er...., he's 77 and has no idea what irc is
<scguy318> oh...lol
<marshcast> Theimon, I will :)
<Theimon> :)
<scguy318> dunno I would bet its PPC, but ehhh
<FurryNemesis> that;s what I was thinking
<FurryNemesis> I'll go witht tat
<fabian_> ...
<FurryNemesis> ty'
<fabian_> hi guys
<Theimon> hi fabian
<fabian_> do you know if theres a way to insert apa references into openoffice like word 2007?
<Theimon> doesn't ring a bell, I don't use office that often
<fabian_> where can i find a channel list here and a list of users in here? :)
<scguy318> APA? isnt it just a simple format job?
<viajador> scguy: next challenge :) How can I list files filtered by month of creation?
<mattycoze> got any idea how to get directdraw to work on ubuntu?
<fabian_> hmh
<scguy318> mattycoze: wine?
<scguy318> viajador i'll have to think a bit
<Pici> fabian_: Just a hint, if you dont get an answer here, try asking in #openoffice.org
<nojoints> Hello, anyone knows how to unmount the ones you mount with ntfs3-g? I can't get them unmounted and they don't show in ntfs-3g
<scguy318> probably using sort tho
<VincentMX> hi
<scguy318> umount /mnt/point?
<SettlerX> When i tried to install Xubuntu, after loading system i saw errors like "hd0 ... error block ...". What does it mean? Xubuntu was still reading HDD and CD.
<kevinh90> someone said my name
<kevinh90> my log doesnt go back that far :(
<Lazareth> how to unsuspend a console program that has been stopped and enter it again?
<dystopianray> nojoints: use umount
<VincentMX> Lazareth, using screen
<Pici> kevinh90: It was 7 hours ago: <ibanex> kevinh90: Rubin: i feel weird about the server install on a desktop, but if it has basic packages i might as well
<MattJ> Lazareth: Type 'jobs' to see the list, and it will have a number
<Lazareth> I know that much
<MattJ> Lazareth: Type: %1 or %2 or %3... whatever the number is
<kevinh90> Pici, thanks!
<Pici> kevinh90: no problem
<nojoints> dystopianray; well i've tried that but they have & in the name which makes them unable to unmount by that command
<Lazareth> ah
<dystopianray> nojoints: escape the &
<kevinh90> yea, he wanted ubuntu, but he didnt want as many packages installed by default
<Lazareth> thanks Matt, works
<kevinh90> we recommended a server install
<nojoints> dtstopianray; escape the &? they're names is like music&random
<VincentMX> how do i connect to a windows share in ubuntu?
<dystopianray> nojoints: music\&random
<neozen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MattJ> Lazareth: np. You can also do: %1 & to start it in the background
<nojoints> dystopianray; okok
<fabian_> anyone got a problem with getting sound working on intel hda?
<scguy318> viajador i dunno restate the prob so others can help :)
<neozen> fabian: many have.... but mine worked out of box
<dystopianray> fabian_: seems like everyone has problems with intel hda
<SettlerX> Will Xubuntu install on my machine? Athlon XP 2000+, 256 RAM, HDD: Samsung SV0412H
<scguy318> sure why not
<Theimon> SettlerX, yes
<scguy318> RAM is basically not bad
<dystopianray> SettlerX: you don't have much ram
<scguy318> well its great for Xubuntu
<Lazareth> SettlerX - probably yeah, won't ever know before you try
<SettlerX> Lazareth: I described my problem before.
<nojoints> dystopianray; now it doesn't show up in ntfs-3g program to re mount them with another name
<SettlerX> "hd0 ... error block ..." etc... - what does i mean?
<guyvdb_> if i want to set an environmental variable (system wide - not for an individual user) in which script/file should i do it oun ubuntu server?
<bbnet> a
<guyvdb_> sepecifically JAVA_HOME
<dystopianray> nojoints: tell it the exact device and mount point
<ingo> hy all! i want configure my new maschine running feisty nativly - which is the best way to also have the alternative running os x and playing games under xp?
<koshari> settlerX i cant see why is wont, i have installed it on a lot less, however you may find the install slow with 256megRam from the live disc
<scguy318> ingo: guessing a triple dual-boot? i think GRUB could handle it
<nojoints> dystopianray; how do i find the exact device and mount point?
<scguy318> ingo i guess allocate some parts for Mac/XP/Ubuntu and go from there?
<sico> could someone help me? i'm having an issue with update/upgrade. i get errors and firefox will not run
<dystopianray> nojoints: take a look at /dev/disk/ and only you know the mount point
<scguy318> sico: wut kind of error
<sico> synaptic gives me this
<ingo> <scguy318> whats up with virtualising os x and m$ - vmware-player or vmware-server?!
<sico> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.04+20070601_all.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<wubuntu> i don't think i'm getting the screen resolution my laptop is capable of, but the only choice my system is offering is 800/600 ... can anyone help me fix or configure this better
<dystopianray> ingo: i don't believe you can virtualise osx
<gaara> HELPPPPPP........
<scguy318> scguy318: mm, player is just bare-bones VMware, not really pretty for tweaking or creating VMs
<Frogzoo> wubuntu: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gaara> ANYBODY HERE...helo plz
<dystopianray> wubuntu: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gaara> WIFI PROBLEM!
<scguy318> scguy318: server, well, i guess a little extra functionality, i personally use Workstation
<fabian> does anyone know how i can gmail notifier to run a t every startup?
<gaara> EATING MY HEAD!!
<viajador> scguy: ok! :)
<scguy318> gaara: details, wut card, prob?
<wubuntu> frogzoo: thanks
<ingo> <dystopianray>: why not - i tested running feisty under virtue in os
<gaara> Broadcom 4310 UART rev01
<scguy318> and what is the issue?
<gaara> i've tried ndiswrapper...
<dystopianray> gaara: you need to describe the problem before anyone can help
<gaara> i've tried the cutter
<scguy318> but what is the problem? that is the question
<scguy318> dystopianray: sure u can
<gaara> its detecting the hardware
<gaara> its enabled
<dystopianray> ingo: intel osx has DRM and AFAIK cannot be virtualised
<gaara> but cant detect any network
<scguy318> dystopianray: ive gotten Mac OS X86 to run under VMware Workstation
<dystopianray> scguy318: really?
<scguy318> dystopianray: ah, but thats why you d/l the special JaS ISOs that have that pached
<Theimon> wubuntu, dit it work out?
<scguy318> *patched
<scguy318> dystopianray: and yes
<viajador> I want a script that moves files to folders according to the month of their creation! To do that, I need to get the month of creation, to create dirs with named after that info and to move the files accordingly! :) Someone?
<dystopianray> scguy318: ah well that hardly counts
<nekr0z> hello everybody!
<sico> :( i can't upgrade or install.  the files download but fail to install :(
<dystopianray> scguy318: a hacked osx to run on an unauthorised platform
<scguy318> dystopianray: better than none :P
<gaara> dystopianray: escuze? canya help?
<ingo> <dystopianray> sorry - what do you mean with drm?
<sico> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<sico> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.04+20070601_all.deb (--unpack):
<dystopianray> ingo: it relies on a TPM module and certain binaries are encrypted
<sico>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gnome-applets-data': Input/output error
<sico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<scguy318> ingo: in stock OS X, you have it talking to a TPM chip and it wont boot on a plain PC
<dystopianray> gaara: what problem are you having?
<sico>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gnome-applets-data': Input/output error
<sico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gaara> not able to detect any wireless network
<ingo> <dystopianray> ah - i see ... ok
<uptownben> How do I setup my wireless card if I am NOT using WEP on my wifi network?
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i just got a Logitech G15 keyboard and im struggling to get certain parts working in linux, can anyone help me out?
<gaara> and the wireless section does not appear on my kwifimanager either
<nekr0z> have a little problem with amarok: when turning on suggested songs playlist, it seems to lockup on first suggestion, and then only adds the same artists
<scguy318> Uber: wuts the prob
<scguy318> uptownben: if ur not using WEP you shouldnt get asked for a key
<thanda> uptownben: How do you mean by setting wireless card without WEP?
<ingo> <dystopianray>: but the intel-macbook for example is a plain pc ...
<gaara> ???
<scguy318> i believe hes trying to connect to an unsecure network
<dystopianray> ingo: it's not
<scguy318> ingo: with a friendly TPM chip ;)
<nekr0z> I mean, if the playlist starts with A, suggested are B and C. D and E are suggested for B, but amarok doesn't add them, but keeps adding B and C all the day long
<ingo> hmm ...
<nekr0z> is that normal?
<scguy318> ingo: its why you have to obtain special ISOs from say the BT tracker Demonoid
<scguy318> ingo: in order to run OS X on a PC
<Theimon> UberPsyX, this any help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118&highlight=how+to+logitech+G15 ?
<UberPsyX> scguy318, i managed to get a clock onto the display but im having troubles with trying anything else and the G keys dont work
<scguy318> UberPsyX, so issues with typing?
<ingo> <dystopianray>: that means that there is a way to run it on a pc?
<scguy318> to run Mac OS X on a PC? hell yeah the patched ISOs
<dystopianray> ingo: unsupported and illegal ways
<sico> :'( this is so frustrating.  :9
<scguy318> yep
<UberPsyX> scguy318 no i can type fine, its just the g keys and lcd
<scguy318> the EULA for it bars running on non-Mac hardware anyway
<ingo> <dystopianray>: ok
<UberPsyX> theimon not really i got that bit sorted, thanks anyway :)
<ingo> <scguy318>: can you show me a link :-)
<warbird_> hey, i got a problem deleteing a partition from a usb stick. parted tells me "unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (read-only filesystem)"
<Theimon> it was worth a shot :)
<warbird_> anyone got any hints for that?
<scguy318> ingo: billions of such torrents at Demonoid
<scguy318> ingo: if you want an invitation I can provide
<Theimon> warbird_, run parted as sudo and try again?
<dystopianray> warbird_: you need to run parted as root
<thanda> warbird_: What type of partition was that you have deleted...
<dystopianray> warbird_: and make sure the 'read only' switch is not set on the usb stick
<sico> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<sico> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.04+20070601_all.deb (--unpack):
<sico>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gnome-applets-data': Input/output error
<scguy318> UberPsyX: mm, dunno
<gaara> is it possible for anyone of u to take over my comp right now over the net??
<scguy318> no
<UberPsyX> scguy318, lol ok np
<dystopianray> gaara: yes
<scguy318> wish I could help
<Frogzoo> gaara: only if you want us to
<wubuntu> frogzoo: help!  i'm doing the keyboard configuration and i'm not sure which keyboard to put in pc101, or pc105?
<warbird_> its a 10mb partition that was on there from the beginning
<warbird_> autorun shit for windows
<warbird_> and i ran it as root
<gaara> well...if i allow u too...can u make my system alright?
<scguy318> doesnt matter default is fine wubuntu
<Frogzoo> wubuntu: 105 typically
<uptownben> In the network settings under security type, I see only 2 options, WEP ascii or WEP hex...
<scguy318> remote VNC job? sure I guess
<uptownben> I don't use either
<wubuntu> ok, thanks guys
<Frogzoo> gaara: why not fix it yourself?
<gaara> becuase im not able to and i've tried it loadsa times...canya help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> warbird_: Are you unmounting it before trying to delete it?
<TC`> why skype is BETA?
<ingo> <scguy318>: thanks for first - i look arround and check if it is something for me ...
<TC`> a hlaf year ago it wasnt
<warbird_> good idea...
<scguy318> coz new version?
<TC`> and was working better then now
<TC`> now i can't LEAVE the chats in skype
<scguy318> ingo: you'll need a BitTorrent client to d/l
<TC`> set the states when to apear away and not available
<Jack_Sparrow> How do you do a remote desktop to a computer behind a router?
<warbird_> Jack_Sparrow: i did, but still get the same error :(
<ingo> <scguy318>: not the prob i think
<warbird_> unable to open read-write
<Jack_Sparrow> warbird_: Are you trying to simply delete it or change it?
<warbird_> i wanna delete it
<warbird_> parted /dev/sdb rm
<warbird_> i wanna delete all partitions and just make 1 new one
<scguy318> no sudo?
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: need to port forward on the router end
<Theimon> is the device mounted?
<scguy318> ingo: ?
<warbird_> unmounted
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: I will look into how to do that.. thanks
<ingo> yes i am thinking ... ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Do you happen to know which port it uses?
<scguy318> VNC?
<scguy318> or RDP?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<scguy318> VNC its 5900
<scguy318> RDP i think its 3309
<gaara> Frogzoo: when i installed kubuntu, the kwifimanager detected the wireless card but everytime i enabled it, it got disabled immediately, so i used the ndiswrapper and installed the driver, used bcm43xx-fwcutter tool to get the driver also, followed the various instructions like blacklisting and modprobing it...what i've ended up with is kwifi not having the wireless networks section,but the interface being enabled as it shows, where iwlist scan says my eth1
<gaara> has not scanned any networks.
* Theimon is gonna get some more coffee
<scguy318> k
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: If I want to take over my father in laws computer and he is not behind a router but I am do I need to fort forward?
<scguy318> no
<wubuntu> frogzoo: guys, how do i know what resolutions to select on this x.org ?  how do i 'select' them?
<scguy318> if the server is behind the router then port forward is required
<scguy318> if the client is behind one then you dont
<sico> system>preferences>screen resolution
<scguy318> of course if hes firewalling make sure to add a rule
<Theimon> wubuntu check your monitors docs
<scguy318> to allow through 5900
<ingo> another question: is there a free posibility to handle .nb-files from mathematica?
<thanda> wubuntu: Does your machine is a laptop or desktop?
<Frogzoo> wubuntu: sys -> prefs -> resolution
<wubuntu> desktop
<sico> how come dpkg won't work :'(
<flo_> hi, can anyone tell me how to start a program on system start as root?
<Theimon> wubuntu, you're reconfiguring X now right?
<Happu> flo_: sudo <command>
<dystopianray> flo__: which program?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Thanks.. one more question,  I had remote desktop working here between two computers on my side of the router.  After I installed crossover office I cant connect out but the other can connect in.  and does compiz mess with vnc?
<Happu> flo_: i.e. sudo firefox starts firefox in root mode
<wubuntu> no, ubuntu right now
<thanda> wubuntu: What monitor do you have? Do you know what is the max resolution, does your monitor supports...
<flo_> Happu, i want the program to be started before logging in with any user
<flo_> dystopianray, it is i small batch file i wrote myself
<wubuntu> did i say desktop??? i mean LAPTOP.... omg, i'm crosseyed already .. lol
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: hmm dunno, and Compiz shouldn't
<dystopianray> flo_: what does it do?
<Theimon> haha
<scguy318> Happu: gksudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: thanks.. will look at port forwarding and go from there
<flo_> dystopianray, it configures my wlan properly and starts it
<Happu> flo_: then you have to make a script to /etc/init.d/
<scguy318> np
<thanda> wubuntu: What is the resolution of your lcd screen then?
<Happu> flo_: or use ubuntu session tool
<flo_> Happu, but the session tool doesn't start the program with root-rights, deos it?
<SaeidZebardast> Error running tomcat: Unable to open debugger port : java.net.SocketException "Socket closed"
<dystopianray> flo_: you can configure network interfaces elsewhere, shouldn't need a custom script
<flo_> Happu, just put a soft link to /etc/init.d ?
<rausb0> scguy318: RDP is port 3389
<Happu> flo_ oh, you're right. The /etc/init.d/ is your choise
<Happu> flo_: no, you have to do startup script
<dystopianray> flo_: should bea ble to use /etc/network/interfaces
<Happu> flo_: what program you are trying to start?
<TomPurnell_> flo_: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html has some information on that, particularly using chkconfig for generating the links
<flo_> dystopianray, i know, but all tutorials i found didn'tz work for me :(
<ingo> <scguy318> i never heard about Demonoid before ...
<Tom_> Would Ubuntu install a basic server version on 133mhz pentium with 48mb ram? :S
<wubuntu> thanda: i don't know .... i lookd in sys prefs screen res, and it only offers 800/600 and 640/480
<SaeidZebardast> Error running tomcat: Unable to open debugger port : java.net.SocketException "Socket closed"
<dystopianray> Tom_: possible, but it'd be a stretch
<dystopianray> possibly i mean
<SaeidZebardast> Error running tomcat: Unable to open debugger port : java.net.SocketException "Socket closed"
<thanda> wubuntu: Do you have an idea about the graphic card inside your laptop?
<Lappy> what is the 'super' button?
<Tom_> only problem is the backpack driver i need... its a pain in the rear to install centos (I mean... loadlin loads the ramdisk and the kernel then reboots)
<TomPurnell_> dystopianray: Tom_, I don't think it meets the server install spec?
<scottslinux> good morning everyone!
<wubuntu> none whatsoever. is a dell d600 laptop
<Lappy> !super
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Lappy: the one with a windows log in some keyboards iirc
<scguy318> morning scottslinux
<wubuntu> thanda: none whatsoever. is a dell d600 laptop
<Tom_> I dont know if it does either :P anyone know any other server distro's that will run on this spec?
<thanda> wubuntu: wait I will check  for you..
<dystopianray> Lappy: the windows/apple button
<erUSUL> Lappy: Windows (tm) Logo*
<Lappy> erUSUL, I had it fixed to open terminal for me, do I have to disable that?
<TomPurnell_> Tom_, dystopianray, I'm pretty sure the very minimum is 166
<scottslinux> I am on call in a hospital in phoenix and instead of sleeping I spent the night successfully configuring my kyocera broadband card!
<Pici> scottslinux: yay!
<Tom_> damn.
<erUSUL> Lappy: dunno, what's the problem?
<UberPsyX> scguy318, i try and run g15display and get the error "sh: cannot create /var/run/g15lcd: Permission denied"
<wubuntu> scottslinux: thats better than changing cholostomy bags isn't it
<scguy318> stick sudo in front of g15display
<Tom_> Is that a ubuntu specific limitation or the kernel?
<scottslinux> well, I am on trauma call...in between drunken idiots I have found time for the good stuff
<thanda> wubuntu: If you know your graphic driver, then you must load the appropriate modules for that...and then set the corresponding resolution...but I could not find your model in dell.com
<dystopianray> Tom_: ubuntu specific
<sahil> hey, anyone know why i get an "Error Printing" message when i try to print something from openoffice
<Lappy> erUSUL, trying some keybindings, am not sure if they'ren ot working because I have the super configured to the terminal or something else... I just disabled it opening terminal to test.
<TomPurnell_> Tom_: what about a (much) older version or even something like openbsd?
<scguy318> sahil: is your printer correctly setup in CUPS?
<warbird_> maybe theres some kind of hardware read-only switch inside the usb stick... :/
<sahil> i printed a test page, i used the HPLIP Toolbox to set it up
<wubuntu> thanda: does that mean i'm gnna screw this up if i don't enter the right thing? should/can i abort the operation?
<Tom_> Basically i was aiming to find something that would network install onto it (Supporting this linksys pcmcia network card), or be able to load via loadlin / bootfloppy from this backpack cdrom drive.
<Tom_> i might try debian... if it will work
<scguy318> sahil: what's the exact error message?
<sahil> "Error Printing"
<scottslinux> have 7.04 install at home...did something and now openoffice wont run. internal error. uninstalled, reinstalled Ooo...no luck. I read that automatix2 might fix that? any thoughts?
<scguy318> wubuntu: wuts ur card?
<sahil> "Error while printing"
<scguy318> i thoughts automatix was crap?
<thanda> wubuntu: No need to abort...if you installing...let the installation get completed...sure we can find the solution.
<scguy318> sahil: thats it? hmm
<SeveredCross> Tom_: Get Slackware!
<SeveredCross> Slackware will run on anything.
<scottslinux> gotta go to a trauma...thanks in advance!!
<Tom_> Severed, does it do a network install?
<scguy318> except my TI-84 :P
<elkbuntu> scguy318, it is dangerous, yes
<sahil> scguy318, thats it
<SeveredCross> I don't think so.
<dystopianray> scguy318: automatix is crap
<TomPurnell_> Tom_: damnsmalllinux requires only a 486 with 16mb
<scguy318> as I thought
<thanda> wubuntu: can you open a terminal and type: sudo lspci
<SeveredCross> Wow, that's insane.
<Tom_> sweet
<scguy318> isnt minimum for Linux kernel like 8 MB?
<Tom_> i will try that.. and hope that webmin will install on it :D
<SeveredCross> Not necessarily.
<SeveredCross> If you build a very small kernel.
<Tom_> well... it has a 60gig drive, so i can have a LOT of swap :P
<scguy318> true
<wubuntu> thanda: i have terminal open doing this configuration already, can i open another?
<TomPurnell_> hahah goodluck Tom_
<Theimon> lol Tom_
<Tom_> Its a 1997 laptop, that can read the entire 60gig disk...
<dystopianray> Tom_: you could possibly do the install on another machine with a lot of swap and put the drive back in and boot it
<TomPurnell_> i think I had a 2gb hdd in 1997. I thought that was pretty big
<sahil> scguy18, any suggestions on what i should do about the printer problem
<Tom_> if i had another laptop, yeah
<dystopianray> Tom_: i mean, give it a lot of swap during the install
<thanda> wubuntu: If you use gnome, then type Ctrl+Shift+T on gnome-terminal
<Tom_> but i dont :(
<scguy318> sahil: mm, i dunno, repose so others might answer
<thanda> wubuntu: I have your computer specs...now.
<sahil> ill restart and re try and see
<sahil> brb
<wubuntu> thanda: i don't understand ... i have a terminal open, but i don't know if it's a 'gnome terminal', but i spose it is since this is ubuntu... can i open a second terminal simultaneously?
<wubuntu> i be dumdum
<thanda> wubuntu: yeah...you can open any number of terminals
<wubuntu> ok, so i open term and put that in, brb
<thanda> wubuntu: type: sudo  lspci
<uptownben> My network is limited to certain MAC addresses , I don't use WEP but I only see 2 option sin my wireless network settings , WEP ascii and WEP hex..
<dystopianray> uptownben: mac filtering is useless, it is trivial to defeat
<titun> my laotop touchpad does not work on feisty on cold boot
<titun> i have to reboot from xp to get it working
<Tom_> uptownben: MAC adds some protection but not very much...
<titun> what should i do?
<SeveredCross> titun: What kinda touchpad?
<SeveredCross> (Do you know)
<uptownben> There is no one near me that knows how to hack MAC addresses, so I'm not worried about it.. but I would like to get my card working under ubuntu
<Tom_> Synaptics?
<SeveredCross> (And do you have a USB mouse plugged in?)
<SeveredCross> Probably Synaptics, though it could be Alps if those are still around.
<titun> SeveredCross: normal, lenovo 3000 series
<uptownben> Why do i only have those 2 options?
<SeveredCross> Okay, probably a Synaptics then...
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Anything Synaptics should work no problem.
<titun> SeveredCross: to be exact, Y500 34Q
<Tom_> uptownben: are you in XP now?
<uptownben> on my desktop, yes
<SeveredCross> titun: Can you boot into Ubuntu and somehow pastebin the contents of your xorg.conf file (the file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Tom_> Right click My Computer > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager, and expand the "Mice and other pointing devices"
<titun> SeveredCross: when i reboot from xp it works, and when i have hibernated it works also
<titun> SeveredCross: ok
<SeveredCross> (The easiest way to do this would be with a USB mouse, but there are CLI ways)
<wubuntu> thanda: ok, did that, got a bunch of output... what am i looking for ezackly?
<uptownben> Why?
<SeveredCross> I think Tom_ got confused as to who had a  mouse issue.
<thanda> wubuntu: look for VGA compatible controller
<uptownben> Ah OK..  I'm the guy with a wifi issue
<wubuntu> thanda: k, brb
<uptownben> I dont use WEP so how can I configure my card?
<Tom_> sorry uptownben, got a bit messed up then... trying to install debian on one machine, copy the images to floppy on another and talking
<ingo> <scguy318>can you invite me just to test it?
<kanedaddy> hello
<NineTails> hi
<sahil> hey, anyone know how to get one of those big clocks on my desktop ?
<wubuntu> thanda: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: got a second for private chat?
<sahil> scguy318, all it needed was a restart to start working
<thanda> wubuntu: wonderful, you have a ATI card inside.
<titun> SeveredCross: here is my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33806/ , let me clarify my touchpad works when i first boot into windows XP and the restart to Ubunt
<scguy318> sahil: ah cool
<titun> so its not that it does not work at all
<sahil> do you know how to get a big clock on the desktop
<scguy318> ATI should be dumped their drivers are a joke ;)
<wubuntu> thanda: so that's a good thing?
<titun> SeveredCross: only it does not work from cold boot
<thanda> wubuntu: Now type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal, it will open xorg.conf file
<scguy318> thanda: gksudo
<scguy318> never do sudo for GUI apps
<uptownben> Tom_: it's cool. this channel is VERY busy!
<Tom_> Yeah, it sure is
<scguy318> sahil: big clock like?
* Tom_ is scared by debians installers low memory mode :S
<wubuntu> thanda: ummmm.. so sudo or gksudo?
<scguy318> gksudo
<SeveredCross> titun: Okay, everything's there.
<SeveredCross> Humm.
<Lappy> !paste
<SeveredCross> I wonder why it wouldn't work from cold boot.
<SeveredCross> Check your bios?
<Lappy> !pastebin
<titun> SeveredCross: also i get sometimes while booting i get these errors : Aug 15 17:28:25 Ubuntu firmware_helper[10045] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:03:00.0' with driver '(unknown)'
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snegler> I am having problems sharing my internet connection. I have followed this guide without success: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370. After rebooting I was stuck with no internet, but figured out that disabling ipmasq solved this problem.
<thanda> scguy318: Yes, I am aware of that...but it depends on what display manager you use...nevertheless I go for sudo
<titun> this error message is flooded in sys log
<scguy318> thanda: problem with sudo is that it causes side-effects and can screw up ICEauthority
<TomPurnell_> !i18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warbird_> after a bit of searching i found a program on the makers site that unlocked and deleted the partition on the usb stick
<warbird_> thanks for the help anyways :)
<scguy318> thanda: and if u try to do sudo kate == miserable feil
<titun> SeveredCross: what should i check for in the BIOS specifically?
<NineTails> dunno
<Moonshadow> shi
<SeveredCross> Anything about the touchpad...It's different for different BIOSes.
<thanda> scguy318: Yes...that is if you install KDM...normally I copy .Xauthority to /root then things will be fine...
<thanda> wubuntu: Did you open that file already?
<Lappy> http://pastebin.com/m786c98bb <-- can someone please take a look at this?
<titun> SeveredCross: ok, will give it a try,
<wubuntu> getting it
<scguy318> thanda: well my point is that sudo for GUI causes issues but eh
<titun> SeveredCross: is that error message associated somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: I believe I have the port forwarded correctly...  Need someone to test the theory..  Place got busy, East coast waking up....
<Lappy> I was following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Pici> Lappy: Did you do an apt-get update before you started?
<thanda> scguy318: When you use graphical interface to open an application as root..then kdm will be happy to do that...
<Lappy> Pici, no I did not... I just noticed I had updates... silly me :)
<thanda> wubuntu: I may leave for lunch...but if you make it quick I will be happy to sort that issue...
<Lappy> Pici, doesn't seem like I can do it anymore.
<wubuntu> thanda: omg. got it open. very intimidating. lots of output. me no understand too much.
<scguy318> thanda: well, all I know is that gksudo/kdesu is what ur supposed to do for GUI apps
<SeveredCross> titun: Which error message?
<titun> SeveredCross: is this error message associated with that touchpad thing?
<titun> Aug 15 17:28:25 Ubuntu firmware_helper[10045] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:03:00.0' with driver '(unknown)'
<Lappy> Pici, oh wait.. update, yeah I did.
<titun> the syslog is full of this message
<SeveredCross> No, that's for your network card.
<thanda> wubuntu: scroll down, till you find Section "Device"
<titun> ah
<Sagi_CZ> ATI card+Ubuntu is really fucking combination...
<wubuntu> thanda: k, brb
<thanda> wubuntu: under that check for Driver
<scguy318> ATI drivers are so poor Dell has to ask for better ones :P
<Ahadiel> Where is the setting for the Number of desktops?
<Ahadiel> i'd like to set it to 4 instead of 2
<scguy318> titun: looks related to wireless
* N3bunel saluta
<wubuntu> thanda: ok, i see it has the ati listed
<thanda> wubuntu: fine...that is okay.
<titun> scguy318: i have my wireless button closed always
<thanda> wubuntu: scroll down further, till Section "Screen"
<titun> why it works after a reboot i am clueless
<wubuntu> thanda: k, brb
<thanda> wubuntu: look for Defaultdepth
<seodavid> Hi, when i put in the server disk and boot from it i get "..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC" etc, can anyone help me?
<titun> only for this thing i have to boot everyday to xp to use ubuntu, what a shame
<SeveredCross> I don't think it's an Ubuntu issue.
<wubuntu> thanda: default depth 24
<scguy318> seodavid: boot with noapic option
<titun> SeveredCross: humm....
<seodavid> how do i do that scgut?
<seodavid> where would it be?
<thanda> wubuntu: that is fine...check out SubSection "Display"
<wubuntu> and it says 1024 x 768
<scguy318> seodavid: at the screen, press F6, space, add that string, then enter
<thanda> wubuntu: that is your resolution...
<SeveredCross> seodavid: When you boot the CD, enter noapic as something to pass to the kernel.
<SeveredCross> I forget which option you have to select to be able to pass kernel parameters.
<ingo> scguy318
<Jack_Sparrow> F6
<scguy318> on LiveCD F6
<scguy318> yes ingo?
<thanda> wubuntu: for Depth 24, do you see the same resolution like 1024x768
<seodavid> 1 sec tring now
<uptownben> anyone know where I can get some info on setting up my wireless card. (RT61)?
<wubuntu> thanda: does that mean that's my *actual resolution?
<Tom_> I just had a thought... who had the problem with his touchpad and did he fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ingo> i try to get a personal chat with you
<uptownben> maybe the GUI isnt the way to go as far as setup is concerneed
<SeveredCross> Tom_: That was titun and not yet.
<thanda> wubuntu: yeah that is your actual resolution...your card can support only that resolution or lower.
<seodavid> what is apic anyhoo?
<scguy318> APIC
<scguy318> timing thingy
<scguy318> i forgot wut it stood for
<uptownben> I'm installing XUBUNTU on a 4GB CF card.
<Tom_> titun: I remember when i had Ubuntu on my laptop... if i had my usb mouse in it wouldnt work (I had to use the mouse), however, if i booted without the mouse i could use the mouse when plugged in and the touchpad aswell
<wubuntu> but my sys - prefs - screen res only says 800 x 600 ...
<seodavid> o cheers got the setup menu
<scguy318> ah, Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<scguy318> handles interrupts
<thanda> wubuntu: Just remove other resolution and use "1024x768" for all Depth
<titun> Tom_: so what did u do?
<titun> used the usb mouse always?
<sSiroSoriSs> ladies n gentlemen
<Theimon> wubuntu, do you have some info about your screen for us?
<SettlerX> "etc/initrd /rc: 2: sed: I/O error", "[...]  SQUASHFS error: unable to read page, block 1c2a65, size 6e2d"
<Theimon> brand? type?
<thanda> wubuntu: then save the file...and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<SettlerX> "init: /bin/login: input/output error", "init: tty1 respawning too fast, stopped", "init: tty3 main process ended, respawning"
<Tom_> remembered to unplug my mouse befoire booting ;)
<titun> ah
<SettlerX> distr: Xubuntu 7.05
<sSiroSoriSs> i've come before you to stand behind you! to tell you something I know nothing about.
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: I hope you made a backup before you started editing that file
<SettlerX> Athlon Xp 2000+, 256 MB RAM... why?
<SeveredCross> Looks like bad media.
<wubuntu> thanda: i don't know what you mean. save the file.  jack, i haven't 'edited'; just opened... should i 'just close it' now?
<thanda> wubuntu: yeah...you can do that too. :)
<scguy318> wubuntu: Ctrl+S
<scguy318> ?
<seodavid> This one had vista "ultimate" on it but i have re-installed it 6 times in a month lol, so tried 2 convert 2 ubuntu on this box
<wubuntu> scguy318: what is ctrl + s do?
<rbanff1> Hi folks. Anyone using Eclipse under Gutsy?
<Theimon> save
<thanda> wubuntu: but remove all other resolutions and put only "1024x768"
<wubuntu> Theimon: so i have to do that, or can i just x it out?
<titun> SeveredCross: i remember Feisty live CD worked fine
<Theimon> did you change anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Before editing.. save a copy...  just add.orig to the filename
<scguy318> why notz sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<SeveredCross> titun: Did you change anything in between using the Live CD and having it installled?
<Theimon> why dont we get some info on which screen he got :)
<titun> SeveredCross: no, nothing i changed
<Theimon> that way we can lookup some info on resolutions
<instabin|work> anyone use linux mce. i think its based on kubuntu
<thanda> wubuntu: If you are finished changing the resolution...then...you can save the file...and exit
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: no, i dint change anything, and i don't know how to backup
<wubuntu> thanda: can i just x out?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Simple.. if you are in edit mode.. do a save-as
<instabin|work> oh its an addon to kubuntu
<thanda> wubuntu: It will be nice if you set all the Modes only to "1024x768"
<wubuntu> thanda: but if i din't change anything, i don't have to 'save' anything, right
<instabin|work> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Screenshots
<scguy318> yes thats right
<wubuntu> they are all set to that resolution in the terminal.  it's up on system - prefs - screen res, that it tells me resolution is 800 x 600
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the difference is between the boot options irqfixup and irqpoll?
<AngryElf1> what are some sites that sell ubuntu laptops?
<Theimon> yes wubuntu but is that the max resolution youre screen can handle?
<thanda> wubuntu: Do you have any other resolution apart from "1024x768" across Modes.
<Theimon> dell.com AngryElf1
<AngryElf1> site76 or something?
<ingo> scguy318: please dcc
<AngryElf1> screw dell
<phenom> YES!,, yesyesyes,, just unlocked an inspiron windows 2000 workstation, "meant for windows 98" hmm (trying to figure that one out):P! yess, had to share the news.. Im'a dual boot it with ubuntu and slap that monkey on ebay. :)
<Theimon> lol\
<shadowhywind> join #uswsusp
<shadowhywind> doh! sorry bout that
<phenom> Any body uhh, wanna buy an inspiron? :)
* phenom cheese
<Pici> !offtopic | phenom
<ubotu> phenom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: If you cant get 1024 res and you manually remove all the others and restartx, I fear a problem..  write this command down womewhere..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lappy> Pici, got any idea on how to fix hte problems?
<phenom> I know,, I know.
<scguy318> ingo: i havent received any request
<wubuntu> thanda: no i guess i can't get it
<Theimon> wubuntu ....
<Pici> Lappy: I'm not sure, it may just be a current issue with the repos you got c-f from, or something the c-f gurus here or #ubuntu-effects might be able to help you out with.
<thanda> wubuntu: do you have that file open....
<wubuntu> thanda: yes, but i haven't changed anything in it
<SettlerX> SeveredCross: "bad media" = "incorrectly burned CD"?
<Lappy> Pici, alright i'll check out that channel
<Tom_> SettlerX: or your cd-r is faulty
<thanda> wubuntu: Then look for Modes under Section "Screen"
<thanda> wubuntu: I am leaving for lunch..will be back
<lione_> Hallo all does anybody check what with zaptel on ubuntu Feisty? If run /etc/init.d/zaptel status if says: 176:check_zaptel_timing:not found
<SettlerX> Tom_: how to check if I burned CD correctly?
<wubuntu> thanda: k, brb
<thanda> wubuntu: in 3o mins
<lione_> and zaptel by apt-get install zaptel doesn't work at all
<wubuntu> thanda: k, thx
<Tom_> SettlerX: load it up in xp (Put the cd in), and check if you see files/folders
<upro> Hi! I'd like to compile for myself a 2.6.22 lowlatency kernel. What do I need to do this (pathes etc.)?
<seodavid> Just wondering if anyone here has managed 2 get Farcry to run on ubuntu?
<ingo> <scguy318>: seems i have to register first ...
<Tom_> SettlerX: or just 1 file
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Since he is gone for lunch, can I ask a couple questions?
<lione_> mayby there must be patches for it
<Theimon> seodavid, with wine
<seodavid> its supported?
<scguy318> lemme check the AppDb
<AngryElf1> dell can't sell me a ubuntu lappy with more than a 14" screen :(
<uptownben> Just installing xubuntu and it froze on cofiguring language-support-en!!!????
<uptownben> 87%
<uptownben> !!
<Theimon> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1743
<SettlerX> Tom_: 8 folders, 3 files
<SettlerX> in main catalog
<scguy318> seodavid: AppDb gives it gold
<Theimon> yep
<scguy318> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2348
<Tom_> possibly a bad cd-r then (I get them sometimes), try burning it again
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: sure, jack
<upro> Hi again guys! What do I need to compile a 2.6.22 lowlatencs kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: What video card do you have?
<scguy318> build-essential and plenty of patience
<scguy318> and a guide
<seodavid> least its prob poss 2 run it
<seodavid> cheers
<odder> and a kernel :>
<seodavid> have a cookie
<sherkin> re, problems installing emacs22
<wubuntu> jack_sparrow: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<AngryElf1> anyone know the status of the bc52xx drivers? last I tried, months ago, it was still pretty flaky, any seriousy progress?
<Ahadiel> How would set the number of workspaces in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: What type of laptop, just so I know.. and have you tried to manually install any drivers ..
<sherkin> emacs depends on libc6 (>= 2.6)
<AngryElf1> Ahadiel: right click them
<sherkin> I've 2.5 in feisty
<Lappy> Ahadiel, right click on the bottom right things, preferences, etc.
<Ahadiel> AngryElf1: Tried, no option to change the number
<seodavid> Ahadiel: what are you right-clicking? one of the little work space previews?
<Ahadiel> I only see two options, "Show only the current workspace" and "Show all workspaces in <blank> rows"
<Ahadiel> seodavid: Yeah
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: dell lat d600, i don't know if i've tried to manually install drivers, i have a window open to 'configure x.org'
<seodavid> Ahadiel: if u right click it norm shows a menu with Preferences, Help etc
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Look at the pastebin info and I would like you to post your xorg.conf in there... then post the link in this channel
<seodavid> Ahadiel: normally the first one
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: What editor did you use to have xorg open..
<JohnFlux2> I'm trying to umount /home  but it says the filesystem is busy
<AngryElf1> Ahadiel: uhm, there's been a Number of workspaces since...a long time, what version are you running
<wubuntu> oh, god. lemme look.
<Ahadiel> AngryElf1: Gutsy tribe 4
<JohnFlux2> anyone know how to see what is using /home?   I've tried fuser  but it shows nothing
<Moonshadow> #cdfreaks
<Tom_> JohnFlux2: Your profile? try logging in as root (not recommended) and then try :)
<sSiroSoriSs> JohnFlux2, I'm glad you asked
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: I would like for you to save a copy of your xorg as a backup... it is simple      just do a save and change the name or do save-as... and give it a new name
<JohnFlux2> sSiroSoriSs:)
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: fuser -m /home
<sSiroSoriSs> + the answer is no. I don't know what is useing your home directory
<JohnFlux2> sSiroSoriSs: ah, but I asked if anyone knows.  if you know that you don't know, you still don't know if anyone knows.
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: I tried that. it shows nothing
<seodavid> Jack_Sparrow: there is a simple command, but if u are in root i would right click the file, copy and rename to whatever.bak
<uptownben> xubuntu wont install on 256MB wihtout swap?
<predaeus> JohanSalim, also try "lsof | grep /home"
<predaeus> sry wrong nick
<sSiroSoriSs> JohnFlux2, iceeee
<predaeus> JohnFlux2, ^^^
<upro> scguy318: You emant me with "build-essentials and plenty opf patience"? I have bth, but how to get the ubuntu patches?
<scguy318> uptownben: dont need swap me thinks but its a good idea
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: so nothing is using home
<Jack_Sparrow> seodavid: He is already in an editor with the file open...
<scguy318> upro: in honestly i dunno, thats what I know about the process
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: you mean the terminal where the Package configuration is going?
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: yet I cannot umount it :/
<JohnFlux2> predaeus: shows nothing either :/
<JohnFlux2> is there a way to forcibly umount?
<sSiroSoriSs> Shhh. he's comming to get me
<wubuntu> or the one scguy said not to edit
<upro> scguy318: ok, never mind... I'll figure aout myself...
<seodavid> Jack_Sparrow: if its the oridgional, copy the contents to a "new file" and rename?
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: if it resits, it's probly with good reason
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Lets close that down.. and start fresh for a sec.. if you dont mind.
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: don't care :-D
<JohnFlux2> hmm
<wubuntu> hold on, while i have an aneurism.
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: is /home on its own partition???
<predaeus> JohnFlux2, maybe you need to be logged in as root when unmounting /home
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo yes
<JohnFlux2> predaeus: yep I am
<JackPhil> can I compile a dsdt.dsl for another machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> seodavid: That is exactly what I told him to do,
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: what's it say on the attempt?
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: "device is busy" ?
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo:  umount: /home: device is busy
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: so i can just close that window without saving, since i din't touch or change anything, right?
<JohnFlux2> says it twice
<david003> can anyone post me a link to somewhere were i can find tutorials on customizing my desktop?
<sherkin> can I force upgrade of libc6 2.5-0ubuntu14 -> 2.6
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf              yes close without saving
<Moonshadow> you should look for beryl and gdesklets
<JohnFlux2> can I drop to single user mode or something, remotely?
<JohnFlux2> I am ssh'ed in
<Moonshadow> to tune your desktop
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: lsof +d /home
<david003> Moonshadow: can you explain a little bit more becuase i'm a nood?
<SeveredCross> JohnFlux2: Single user mode is init 3 or something, no
<david003> *noob
<Jack_Sparrow> david003: If you just want themes try gnome-look.org
<JackPhil> anyone?
<Frogzoo> SeveredCross: ubuntu != redhat :p
<david003> Jack_Sparrow: i tried them, but i cant install them
<david003> i dont know how
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > wubuntu
<trtr3434> hello how u add server at xchat?
<sherkin> Some help with feisty-backport ?
<SeveredCross> I wasn't sure if it worked in Ubuntu too, heh.
<compwiz18> Jack_Sparrow, what is dsdt.dsl?
<omha> JohnFlux2, telinit 3 for singleuser mode
<compwiz18> Jack_Sparrow, sorry wrong nick
<SeveredCross> Aha, I was right with 3!
<compwiz18> JackPhil, what is dsdt.dsl?
<SeveredCross> :-P
<SeveredCross> I just didn't have the right command.
<ewook> trtr3434: /connect [server]  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> david003: drag and drop the .tar onto the open theme manager...
<lione_> Is here people dealing with asterisk?
<david003> i will try
<Frogzoo> lione_: -> #asterisk
<TheimonAfk> or open up the Network list and add a server there trtr3434
<david003> do you suggest any thewmes and can you explain differences between metacity and gtk?
<fistikuffs> hi my terminal is just a blank white screen
<Jack_Sparrow> david003: No.. I am busy... just wanted to point you in the right direction
<omha> fistikuffs, whats the problem?
<david003> thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> david003: Start with gtk2...
<david003> can anyone else explain the difference between metacity and gtk?
<david003> kk
<omha> fistikuffs, it's supposed to be like that
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: did I lose you?
<tim_> can't install anything downloarded
<Frogzoo> david003: aluminium-alloy-smog is a v nice os-x lookalike
<fistikuffs> omha i don't think it should be i can't do anything with it
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: it's gone, i don't know where it went, but it's gone.  now the window i still have3 open is the one headed by 'configuing xserver-xorg... says 'please keep only the resolutions you would like the x server to use.  removing all of them is the same as removing none.... etc... then theres a list of resolutions starting with 1920 x 1440
<Ahadiel> About the setting the number of workspaces, here is a screenshot of what I see. http://ahadielstudios.com/~ahadiel/Screenshot.png
<tim_> how
<wubuntu> and i'm scared to close that now, because i've altered things in previous screens...
<fevel> hello
<TheimonAfk> wubuntu, just select 1280x1024 and everything beneath that one
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: So that is on another computer right?
<omha> fistikuffs, can you type?
<TheimonAfk> that highest wont work for your card
<TheimonAfk> but it'll use the next best option
<icespider69199> david003: are you asking the difference between metacity and gtk themes?
<fistikuffs> omha: not into the terminal. its just a blank white screen
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: lsof +d /home  ??
<mads-> Hey. I have put a cd in my cd-drive. When I try to do a "ls /media/cdrom" it shows me nothing. But when I double click on the icon of the cd on my desktop it opens Rythmbox as if to play music. What shoud I do to list the cd's dirs?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Just make sure there is a check by 1024 x 768   use the space bar to mark it..
<TheimonAfk> mads-, /media/cdrom0 ?
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: sorry
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: shows nothing
<wubuntu> TheimonAfk: the lowest number on there is 1400 x 1050
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: bizarre..
<mads-> TheimonAfk, I have done the same with that one.. Same result - nothing
<TheimonAfk> /mnt/cdrom0 then?
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: try it as root 'sudo lsof +d /home'
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Please confirm you are currently here in IRC on a different machine or the one with the problem
<mads-> TheimonAfk, nopes.. nada in /mnt/
<TheimonAfk> <wubuntu> TheimonAfk: the lowest number on there is 1400 x 1050 <--------lowest value should be 640x480
<fistikuffs> omha: maybe because i set my screen res? i'm using 3rd party nvidia driver
<JackPhil> compwiz18, source file  for acpi
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: on one and the same
<TheimonAfk> mads-, what does ls /media show?
<kidbuntu> how do you turn on the tilda on your keyboard in ubuntu 7.04.
<mads-> cdrom, cdrom0 and sda1
<mads-> TheimonAfk, cdrom, cdrom0 and sda1
<wubuntu> can i just close out of that configuration, since i haven't finished and saved it?
<TheimonAfk> hmm can you navigate to /media/cdrom0?
<JohnFlux2> AH
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: You dont want to write that config back to the system...  keep hitting enter until it asks if you want to write the new config and say NO.
<wubuntu> i'm getting nervous cuz i've been up all nite, and i cant think straight
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Yes, get out of there.
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: sorted it out.  turns out that it was NFS that was locking it down.  it doesn't show up because nfs runs in the kernel
<TheimonAfk> mads- ..
<TheimonAfk> hmm can you navigate to /media/cdrom0?
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: I found a hint from google :)
<mads-> TheimonAfk, Yeah. But when I do "ls -a" nothing apperas but ". .."
<JohnFlux2> Frogzoo: stopping nfsserver fixed it
<babau> Hi guys, I've got an iPod running rockbox mounted, and I'm having permissions issues. The disk is formatted FAT32, however I can only write files to it as root. Chowning or changing permissions fails on all directories (using sudo of course). I've been told that FAT32 has no permissions or owners as such, but if this is the case why can't I write to the disk as my normal user?
<wubuntu> but i think i'm having a prob moving forward from that screen
<TheimonAfk> is that device mounted?
<wubuntu> lemme try
<greenkobold> I found docs for 2 options to make things simpler in making a custom ubuntu liveCD. As i undertood:
<greenkobold> uck - With which I take an iso image, mount it and than customize its packages
<greenkobold> bootcdwrite - that can make a live CD ou DVD from my running distro
<greenkobold> I never did something like that, I am not trying to approach a great livecd and It can be a DVD, no problem. It should be done so i can locally share a in development app. Did anyone try these out already and could point me which is the simplest way to do this? I am hoping that the ubuntu community has somewhat tackled this kind of stuff
<Frogzoo> JohnFlux2: cool
<seodavid> Thank you people, it has gone in. See u round.
<Jack_Sparrow> !reconstructor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheimonAfk> i've been playing around with reconstructor just now...it seems it doesn't pick my custom theme
<TheimonAfk> :(
* N3bunel brb
<Jack_Sparrow> greenkobold: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229625
<TheimonAfk> reconstructor = http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Theimon> mads- ?
<greenkobold> i'll read these with care, thanks. :-)
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: so on the page where it says
<Jack_Sparrow> greenkobold: You can mount the original iso and then copy it, chmod it make your changes and rebuild it.. there is a tutorial I found on google awhile back
<fistikuffs> hi i'm using the latest nvidia driver and i set my screen res in the nvidia configuration tool and now my terminal is just a blank screen can't type anything into it. I didn't back up any config files before doing this. should i just re-install ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuffs: No need.. one sec
<Theimon> fistikuffs, ctrl+alt+f3 for another tty?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuffs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fistikuffs> jack-sparrow: i can't use the terminal
<Theimon> but cann you bring up another one?
<viajador> join #script
<kidbuntu> how do you turn on the tilda on your keyboard in ubuntu 7.04.
<Ahadiel> My cube in compiz fusion (Gutsy Tribe 4) is only 2 sided, any ideas?
<Theimon> shift + `
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuffs: see what Theimon wrote..
<greenkobold> Jack-Sparrow: I am just reconsidering the "by hand" method. I dont want to spend days in this
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahadiel: right click the bottom bar task switcher and add in more..
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<wubuntu>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070815084556 ... i got out and this is what it said.  did i screw it up???
<Ahadiel> Jack_Sparrow: It shows 3, but I only see two sides...
<Theimon> it made a backup wubuntu
<compwiz18> JackPhil, as long as the computer you are building it on has the same arch (ie, 32bit or 64bit) as the destination computer, you should be ok
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: it made a backup..
<kidbuntu> how do you turn on the  "N" with tilda on your keyboard in ubuntu 7.04.
<zpertee> I need to mount a raw file and I can't find it anywhere using google.  can someone please help me.
<Theimon> Ahadiel, open up compiz config settings
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: SO you are out and in ubuntu correct?
<Theimon> then general options
<Pici> zpertee: an iso file?
<Theimon> then desktop size
<Pici> zpertee: a dd disk image?
<Theimon> then horizontal size
<Theimon> set it to 4
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: yes. is it safe to breathe now?
<Ahadiel> Theimon: kk, will do
<zpertee> Pici i used qemu-img to convert it to a raw file format
<thanda> wubuntu: Do you get the resolution now...
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Yes... now try this...   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MosaSaur> sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter  <== this fails and keeps remembering me of it everytime when I install some other package, is there some way to give it the files it needs
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: I want you to copy and paste that to the pastebin which I linked to you earlier
<Arafangion> Hey, what's a good OS if I want a laptop OS that allows me to resume instantly and everything appears exactly how I left it?
<wubuntu> no, i am afraid to do anything more
<Arafangion> Without using standby.
<wubuntu> i don't know pastebins
<Ahadiel> Arafangion: There's an option in Gutsy for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: You may have already hosed things up... and you will not crash until you reboot.
<Theimon> ...
<Theimon> :/
<wubuntu> omg
<thanda> wubuntu: can you send the file to raavi_mohindar@yahoo.co.in
<Arafangion> Ahadiel: I would doubt that very much.
<Ahadiel> Arafangion: I think I just saw it, hold on.
<Theimon> Ahadiel, did it work?
<Pici> zpertee: Normally to mount an image, you do something like `sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point`  You could try that with your disk image
<fistikuffs> jack_sparow: sorry i got disconnected can you still help?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: If you made changes....   they will take effect when you restart...  I want to avoid that..
<Ahadiel> Theimon: X crashed, about to try
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: so what to i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistikuffs: I am still busy...  just ask and someone will answer
<Ahadiel> Arafangion: Here, I found it. "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<anthony> hi, is there a way to stop the boxes in the window list from resizing all the time?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Yes... now try this...   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Theimon> fistikuffs, when you boot up and the system gives you nothing, can you bring up another tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f3 ?
<Arafangion> Ahadiel: Yes, Gnome's had that feature for a while, guess Gutzy's finally making it more obvious.
<JohnFlux2> How do I resize an ext3 partition?
<webmaster05> salve ce nessuno italiano?
<Ahadiel> well okay then
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: we need to see what changes were made to your xorg
<Pici> !it | webmaster05
<Arafangion> Ahadiel: But that merely re-launches the applicatiosn and places them in the same places.
<ubotu> webmaster05: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<webmaster05> salve ce nessuno italiano molto bravo con linux?
<Theimon> JohnFlux2, gparted?
<webmaster05> salve ce nessuno italiano molto bravo con linux?--
<webmaster05> salve ce nessuno italiano molto bravo con linux?-
<Arafangion> Ahadiel: I want it to be /exactly/ the same as I left it, ala Palm OS.
<Theimon> fdisk?
<ewook> webmaster05: #ubuntu-t
<JohnFlux2> Theimon: I need to do it from the command line :/
<ewook> webmaster05: #ubuntu-it
<Theimon> fdisk then
<Theimon> or parted
<JohnFlux2> Theimon: I don't think fdisk will actually resize
<fistikuffs> theimon: sorry i must have put it wrong...it will boot into the desktop i'm using it now but my terminal screen for writing commands is just a blank screen
<Ahadiel> Theimon: lol, now I have a triangle >_>
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   into a new terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Yes.. in a new terminal windoe
<Theimon> Ahadiel, you set the size to 4?
<Ahadiel> yeah
<Theimon> set it to 5
<Ahadiel> it makes it an octogon
<Ahadiel> err
<Ahadiel> penta
<Ahadiel> >_>
<Theimon> so all sizes are possible except 4? :P
<Ahadiel> basically
<Theimon> fistikuffs, hm than i dont really know actually...
<Ahadiel> Theimon: I just went back to four, and it worked.
<Ahadiel> Thanks for the help
<Theimon> ah great
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  it opened xorg.conf again
<icespider69199> could someone help me add a samba share to my library in Banshee or Exaile?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: yes it did...   now open a browser and put in   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wubuntu> ok, brb
<fistikuffs> theimon" i was told last night to log in in safe graphics mode and edit xorg.conf but this is my first ubuntu install so i don't know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: I want you to copy your xorg and paste it into the web page....  then it will give you a link # so I can see it..
<cberlo> Hi folks.  I know that directory authentication integration is scheduled for a future release, but I'm having some trouble with a trusted domain and I'm hoping someone has an answer for me.  Can anyone explain how I'd authenticate against a trusted domain (W2K3) after having joined my primary domain (W2K3), when there is no trusting relationship back?  I think I need to provide credentials to the trusted domain in order to get anywhere, but I can't figure o
<Pelo> morning guys,  I have a cron issue that I have narrowed down to an sendmail error,  can anyone take a look and help me figure out why my own domain name is not recognised ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33813/
<cberlo> fistikuffs: At the boot menu, if you've only got Ubuntu on there, hit Escape to see the menu.  There's a "safe mode" option.
<Pelo> I'm pretty sure this line is the solution but I have no idea how t fix  Aug 15 08:11:03 jean-desktop sendmail[13609] : My unqualified host name (jean-desktop) unknown; sleeping for retry
<fistikuffs> cbelro: i can boot into that mode but i don't know how to do anything with it:(
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so just do a simple select all, copy/paste into the textarea on that browser?
<Theimon> fistikuffs, is it just the terminal window which goes blank?
<cberlo> fistikuffs: do you know how to use nano at all, and/or what you're trying to edit?  :)
<Pici> Pelo: My only idea whould be to check /etc/hosts to make sure it has an entry for jean-desktop
<fistikuffs> theimon: so far yes. there seems to be other graphical glitches
<Theimon> right
<Theimon> youre using ubuntu?
<fistikuffs> cberlo: sorry don't know nano
<Solpex> hi all whats the command to download something from one box to the other if i ssh from my box to the box that i want to get the file from
<fistikuffs> theimon: yes feisty dual booting with xp
<cberlo> fistikuffs: how about vi?  <hehe>
<Pici> fistikuffs: nano is pretty easy to use, it has all the shortcuts listed at the bottom of the screen
<Theimon> you can see panels?
<Pelo> pici this is what I have in /etc/hosts     127.0.0.1	localhost
<Pelo> 127.0.1.1	jean-desktop
<genii> fistikuffs: There is a short list at bottom of nano screen when you are in it with some shortcuts. the caret (^) means ctrl key
<fistikuffs> pici: i'll have a look but i don't really know what i'm doing this is my first time to use linux
<Theimon> fistikuffs, can you see panels and other windows?
<Pici> Pelo: I dont know what to tell you then, I really dont know anything about sendmail
<Pelo> Pici, thanks anyway
<Pici> Pelo: Yep
<univremonster> jrib: are you active?
<thanda> Solpex: try scp
<fistikuffs> theimion: the headers are misiing of all windows
<Solpex> cheers
<Pici> fistikuffs: Is that the only issue?
<Theimon> are you using a composite manager?
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33815/   is that what yous mean?
<thanda> wubuntu: You xorg file looks fine...
<Dimich> who can give me bnc?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: thanks.. I had to run to the bathroom..
<Theimon> fistikuffs, are you using a program like compiz or beryl?
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<wubuntu> brb
<wubuntu> 5 min
<Theimon> Dimich, no need to flood
<thanda> wubuntu: It all looked...good. :) Now you can restart the X server...
<Pici> !offtopic | Dimich
<ubotu> Dimich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* N3bunel back
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: It did save your changes and only 1024 is in the list..
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Pici> !ops | Dimich
<ubotu> Dimich: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Dimich> who can give me bnc? /msg dimich
<Theimon> where's an op when you need m
<Theimon> wth is bnc anyway
<scriptha> bouncer
<trtr3434> hello where is my program file i install is stored?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops > Dimich
<scriptha> irc proxy
<omha> Theimon, you need a +b
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@kengarags.kenga.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Theimon> nice job elkbuntu
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: It doesnt help to forward the list to the user, the reason it prints in the channel is to hilight those people.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: thanks...
<elkbuntu> Pici, we ask people to do that so we know who to look to
<trtr3434> where is my program and how do i install java
<Theimon> fistikuffs ?
<elkbuntu> Pici, it makes it a whole lot faster in a busy channel, especially where the misbehaviour does not stand out immediately
<Pici> elkbuntu: Jack_Sparrow; I meant with >, but nevermind, just trying to be helpful :)
<IdleOne> !java | trtr3434
<ubotu> trtr3434: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<JohnFlux2> I have a 4TB LVM filesystem, and I want to split it into 400GB and the rest.  Any idea how best to do this? :)
<elkbuntu> Pici, the ops have the factoid call in their highlight lists anyway, since it's useful if the bot disappears
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: No harm no foul.. both trying to do the same thing..
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Yep. I didnt mean to sound annoyed, just informative :)
<trtr3434> ubotu: where is my program that i install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Thick skin.....  not a problem
<zimnyx> What is metapackage for all: java flash acroread etc... ?
<thanda> trtr3434: What program was that?
<Theimon> Jack_Sparrow and Pici........group hug :P
<Pici> :p
<scriptha> When I try to install apache2, it doesnt make the /etc/apache2 dir..
<scriptha> This is after a reinstall btw
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu:  You still here?... I want you to bring up the backup that was made of that file.. you posted the number earlier
<Frogzoo> scriptha: you have a problem - usually it works fine
<ParaDoX34690> hey, i have a directory that I can't remove (even as root). I'm being told that the directory is not empty, but when I bring up the contents, there's NOTHING in it (even in terminal)... What am I don't wrong???
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: I hope it is your original xorg before the changes.
<Theimon> <zimnyx> What is metapackage for all: java flash acroread etc... ? <------- ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<scguy318> hidden files?
<Frogzoo> ParaDoX34690: ls -a
<johnf> anyone know of LVM brokenness in gutsy? my /dev/mapper/vg0-var etc have disappeared after reboot.
<scguy318> *ls -al
<scriptha> Frogzoo, I know I have a problem..
<Pici> johnf: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy issues :)
<ParaDoX34690> Frogzoo: thanks (same to you scguy318)
<Frogzoo> scriptha: df -h /etc
<scriptha> What does that do?
<Pici> ParaDoX34690: or use rm -rf directoryname, that will clear out the contents.
<scriptha> Frogzoo, what next?
<stev2> anyone know the apt repository line for VLC?
<ParaDoX34690> Pici: okay, that was going to be the next question :)
<sSiroSoriSs> i have a question reguarding virtual machines where can i go?
<ParaDoX34690> thanks all, that was perfect
<ParaDoX34690> gtg
<Frogzoo> scriptha: df -h /etc  ??
<scriptha> yes
<scriptha>  /dev/sda1              18G   13G  4,6G  74% /?
<scguy318> wuts the question sSiroSoriSs?
<sSiroSoriSs> i have a question reguarding virtual machines........ will windows detect my winsoft modem in a virtual machine while linux hosts the virtual machine? (linux doesn't support the winmodem)
<Frogzoo> scriptha: 32bit feisty?
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: and thanda: question for you, doc... if i reboot and i screwed it all up, what will the symptoms be, and what remedy?
<scguy318> probably not
<palintheus> sSiroSoriSs: Im pretty sure the hardware has to be supported by ubuntu to be supported in a VM
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: You will be at a cli prompt
<scguy318> a VM supplies its own set of virtual hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: You will not get into Gnome/Ubuntu..
<Theimon> sSiroSoriSs, you can bridge the network right?
<trtr3434> how to send file using xchat
<scriptha> Frogzoo, yes, and the problems started after the upgrade :*
<sSiroSoriSs> Theimon, nope
<thanda> wubuntu: Nothing will be screwed up...because you just edited the xorg.conf file...
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Write down this command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    select vesa and simple modes...
<IdleOne> trtr3434: ask in #xchat
<Frogzoo> scriptha: upgrade of apache2? or upgrade from edgy?
<wubuntu> so what would i do, resinstall ubuntu?
<scriptha> from edgy
<thanda> wubuntu: Even you don't get the graphical stuff...still you can work on command line...no worries...
<sSiroSoriSs> + windows wont detect my ubuntu sound card in vm
<Theimon> <trtr3434> how to send file using xchat <-----------right click on name --> send a file
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: If that dosent work go deeper and do the entire file with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thanda> wubuntu: I don't think, it is necessary to reinstall..
<Frogzoo> scriptha: tried uninstalling & reinstalling apache2 ?
<scguy318> VMs supply virtual hardware to the guest
<scriptha> After I upgraded, apache didnt recognize php files anymore
<scguy318> so VMs dont see the host's hardware at all
<scriptha> yes, reinstalling, purging after that
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: No need to reinstall....
<scriptha> didnt work
<IdleOne> Theimon: dcc is disabled on freenode IIRC
<wubuntu> thanda: maybe not necessary, but possible, right?
<Theimon> ok, but it was a broad question :)
<aldair> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Alwasy possible
<thanda> wubuntu: Its is possible. :) Tell me, what version of Ubuntu do you use now?
<Theimon> so usually........ :) ------>rightclick user ---> send a file
<sinn> can someone help me with xchat please --- when i try to download files from other people the file is 'offered' by the peer but it is stuck on 'starting' in the download window, and i get the message 'set your client to receive the transfer' from the peer. What do i do to accept the file?
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dpkg -l apache2
<Theimon> sinn, behind a router?
<scriptha> Frogzoo, when its installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Use gedit again and bring up the backup xorg that was created for you.
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dpkg -l apache2
<sinn> Theimon, yes i am
<Theimon> forward the right port to your system
<greenkobold> guys, thanks for the reconstructor tip. before i dive in, two questions: does it support kubuntu and could I copy some folder to the livecd's desktop?
<wubuntu> what i don't get, is that the xorg is saying i have 1024, but i can't believe this screen is 1024, its too fuzzy... 1024 on a tv would be hidef, and you could see a sty on a fly; not so this monitor
<scriptha> Frogzoo, Status = Not/Installed/Config/Unpacked/config-failed/half-installed
<Moez> Hello ! I have a ScanJet 3200C HP Scanner and i would like to use it under Ubuntu but i don't have the driver.
<sinn> can you tell me the ports or where i can find them
<Theimon> greenkobold, 1) i believe so, 2) no idea
<Theimon> hold on sinn
<sinn> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> greenkobold: You may have a problem copying folder to the desktop but it should work
<Frogzoo> scriptha: the last line
<scriptha> Error?=none/hold/Reinst needed/X=both
<scriptha> ok xD
<greenkobold> what problem?
<scriptha> ii  apache2        2.2.3-3.2build Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: and thanda: so, then, it's time to system restart??
<scriptha> How could that help? :*
<thanda> wubuntu: Okay...Good luck.
<Jack_Sparrow> greenkobold: It may not see it, it may have permission problems.. etc..
<Frogzoo> scriptha: the first 2 chars are status
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Not yet..
<Pici> greenkobold: Anything you add to the livecd install gets installed in your ram, so you need to have enough.
<Frogzoo> scriptha: supposedly installed fine
<Theimon> sinn, you can specify ports in Preferences -- > Network ---> Network Settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: Use gedit again and bring up the backup xorg that was created for you.
<sinn> ok thanks Theimon
<Theimon> it shows full range now (the 0)
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: where do i find it?
<qetuR> help
<Theimon> but specify a range, then go to your router settings and forward those exact ports
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: You posted the number for it earlier
<qetuR> help
<Pici> !ask | qetuR
<ubotu> qetuR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wubuntu> i know you said it created backup, but i don't know where
<univremonster> does anybody know how to get VMplayer to run without having a Windows partition?  Is it possible?
<scriptha> apache2 -k start: apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<greenkobold> Pici: To my RAM???? I am already using it, and it should support more 700Mb+
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: It will be in the same folder with that long numbered extension
<Theimon> wubuntu, its the xorg.conf with all those numbers behind it
<Moez> An idea for my scanner. I make webcomics, so a scanner is very necessery for me.
<qetuR> I just bought a 500Gb harddrive (FAT32) and i plugg it in (USB 2.0) and the computer doesnt recognises it
<qetuR> (EXTERNAL)
<Pici> greenkobold: Well, a LiveCD doesnt touch your harddrives at all. Where else would anything go?
<UberPsyX> hey guys im just checking an xchat plugin is working ok, can someone send me a message please
<Pici> !hi > UberPsyX
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: so i look on computer, or desktop, or wubuntu, or where?
<fredl> hi guys, not really an Ubuntu question, but I recently added a (third) disk to my system which is a PATA disk. It installed itself before the two SATA disks that had both Ubuntu and XP on it. Not a big deal as I wanted to do a new (64 bit) install of Ubuntu anyways. However, my XP does not start anymore now. GRUB sees it alright and starts loading it, but because XP thinks it's installed on the first disk it thinks it can boot up from there.
<univremonster> UberPsyX; hear you loud and clear
<UberPsyX> thanks
<UberPsyX> and it isnt working :P
<scguy318> fredl: pastebin your menu.lst
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dpkg -l apache2.2-common
<univremonster> qetuR:  I Have very little experience with this, but you may want to run gParted and see if it shows up
<wubuntu> only been installed for 3 days, so i don't have any files, i don't really understand linux file system yet.  i dumdum.
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: One sec... you need to take abreath and read what we say,...  you sound exhausted.
<genii> If i had for instance 32Gb of ram and wanted to run / from a ramdisk and not off disk what would be the basic idea? Study casper or so for clues?
<Pici> fredl: Might want to ask in ##windows, I guess come back if they think its an issue with grub
<wubuntu> but i go look.
<greenkobold> Pici: well, to my /temp !!! :-)
<scriptha> Frogzoo, its saying ii as well
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070815084556
<Frogzoo> scriptha: try reinstalling apache2.2-common
<genii> google has been unenlightening in this matter
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: See if that still contains the other resolutions you removed
<kefka> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<univremonster> kefka:  you can install pidgin even though it's not supposedly released for fiesty
<greenkobold> Pici: to my swap
<fredl> scguy318, http://pastebin.ca/658223
<Pici> greenkobold: You said you are running off a LiveCD right?
<kefka> <univremonster>: It's in the repos?
<greenkobold> nop, i want to make a livecd
<univremonster> kefka; no, but there's a deb available here:   http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<kefka> <univremonster>: Awesome! Thanks
<univremonster> kefka; no prob.
<greenkobold> Pici: (need to make) thats all
<scguy318> fredl: i'm not all that comfy with GRUB, but I'd imagine you'd tweak the root
<Jack_Sparrow> wubuntu: If that does have the old resolutions and If you get stuck on reboot you can... sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070815084556      then Ctrl-O   and save it as xorg.conf  and get back to where you were
<Pici> greenkobold: Ohhh... I completely misunderstood.
<nairod> join $FreeFoxTV
<greenkobold> i am running a kubuntu 6.10, happilly intalled in Hd
<scguy318> in the Windows XP section
<greenkobold> so, no RAM issue, right?
<univremonster> does anyone know if you can install Wine or VMware without making a Windows partition?
<Theimon> ofcourse
<univremonster> I have the install DVD for XP
<univremonster> Theimon; are you writing to me?
<Theimon> vmware makes his own HDD
<Pici> greenkobold: Not at all.
<Theimon> yes sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> univremonster: Wine does not need a windows partition...
<greenkobold> :-), i fell happy with that news, thanks, have to go now
<Pici> !oem | greenkobold I think theres some things here about customizing the install/livecd
<ubotu> greenkobold I think theres some things here about customizing the install/livecd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<univremonster> Jack_sparrow:  Does VMplayer?  I have that installed, and a virtual machine downloaded
<Theimon> univremonster, vmware will ask how big the HDD must be and what type of OS you will be installing
<Theimon> hmm player
<scriptha> Frogzoo, it made the /apache2 dir but not the config file
<Theimon> i dont know, I got workstation
<fredl> scguy318 - yeah that sounds logical, you know what's the meaning of the the 'map' lines under the sdb1 section?
<Jack_Sparrow> univremonster: No idea...
<univremonster> Theimon:  i was going to do that but the VMware website said 64-bit Fiesty was not supported
<solekiller_> humz i use dell wi-fi 1390 and it recognizes it has broadcom
<solekiller_> blah
<Jack_Sparrow> univremonster: Better off with 32 bit
<greenkobold> ubotu: thanks, i really have to move now, i'll read these later with care
<univremonster> Jack_Sparrow:  Wine doesn't seem to be in my repos and supposedly it works a lot better with 32... how would I get it to do the force architecture voodoo?
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: I have  couple of those and they work fine with fwcutter..not ndiswrapper
<qetuR> I just bought a 500Gb harddrive (FAT32) and i plugg it in (USB 2.0) and the computer doesnt recognises it
<solekiller_> will i be able to use scanning and stuff?
<qetuR> how should i do?
<Theimon> qetuR, is the USB port activated?
<Jack_Sparrow> univremonster: No idea...
<qetuR> yes
<qetuR> Theimon, It recognizes my iPod
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: Wifi radar takes a tweek.. and I dont know what it was.. but was told common issue and an easy fix
<qetuR> Theimon, Any ide?
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dpkg -L apache2.2-common |grep 'apache2[.] conf'
<Theimon> not really no
<solekiller_> till now i thought i had a bcm43xx
<solekiller_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: It id a bcm43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> is
<Frogzoo> scriptha: should give: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<solekiller_> it is?
<solekiller_> so whats the diff?
<scriptha> it does
<solekiller_> oh thats only the chipset
<scriptha> it gives the path
<solekiller_> i used the bcm43xx driver didnt work
<scriptha> but the files doesnt exits
<solekiller_> it recognizes and all
<scriptha> exist*
<solekiller_> but still
<solekiller_> cant see other devices
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: Sorry folks..fat fingers this morning...   I need to go do something for the wife.. should only be a few minutes.. but....
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: How did you install the driver?
<solekiller_> say if i have a certine chipset why does all the rest matter if it compatible like the revision and stuff
<solekiller_> umm
<solekiller_> basiclly it came with the kernel
<univremonster> Jack_Sparrow:  sorry to keep bothering you.  I have VMplayer installed, running, and a virtual machine (WinXP) downloaded.  I have the WinXP DVD in the player.  VMplayer tells me "operating system not found".  Any ideas?
<hemal> i have question on using samba from live cd
<solekiller_> and it didnt work properlly it didnt notice other interfaces
<Theimon> well, you cant really install anythin on player right?
<solekiller_> so i used ndis wrapper
<solekiller_> and all worked fine but then i couldnt monitor or scan
<Jack_Sparrow> solekiller_: Read the docs and install fwcutter from the repos.. it is painless..   ndiswrapper was wrong...
<hemal> immediately after doing shared folder thing, i should be able access the folders, without username and password, right?
<sherkin> Hi, I just added a comment (about emacs22) on https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/120905. I hope its clear enough ?
<Theimon> univremonster, you cant use the install DVD because XP cant install another copy over itself
<univremonster> Theimon:  It wouldn't be over itself, i have no Windows partition
<univremonster> I am hoping to keep it that way :-)
<Theimon> yes you do..............in the vm :)
<Lazureus> i have a huge problem and i don't know how to fix it.
<solekiller_> this one? http://packages.debian.org/testing/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<univremonster> Theimon:  so I should try to run it without the DVD?
<Theimon> vmware assigns a virtual HDD to the OS
<Pici> sherkin: You'll probably get a better response if you ask for feedback in #ubuntu-bugs :)
<sherkin> Could I consider to rebuild the package (I'm not a geek ;) ?
<Theimon> you already got the virtual machine
<thanda> Lazureus: What is your problem?
<Theimon> that is the HDD in fact
<Lazureus> awhile back, i installed an nvidia card, and the nvidia driver , and it worked fine. i did not change anything at all, and suddenly when i boot up it no longer loads the nvidia driver, and i cant get into x at all anymore
<wubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: i looked in the /etc file, and cannot find a backup file
<sherkin> thanks Pici
<Lazureus> it loaded fine before
<wubuntu> i looked everywhere
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dunno
<thanda> Lazureus:  Did your made any system upgrade, before the boot...
<sherkin> I forgot about the channel
<Theimon> univremonster, the extension of the virtuall machine is probably vmdk
<thanda> Lazureus: I mean, before the reboot...
<Lazureus> it worked fine the last time i was in it, and all i did before i rebooted that time was basically misc stuff like xchat and such
<hemal> i have question on using samba from live cd...is this the wrong place?
<thanda> Lazureus: Did you installed nvidia drivers by yourself...or...
<univremonster> Theimon:  with the disk out I get the same errors... can I fix this by editing vmdk?
<Avt3kk> hi; how do I update dapper to feasty? feasty is the latest ya?
<Lazureus> i instaled them according to a guide, to get beryl working, and they worked fine when i did so
<Lazureus> but after two reboots since, it broke
<Lazureus> it says
<Theimon> univremonster, you need to see the difference between player and workstation...
<Lazureus> "API mismatch: this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11, but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match.
<thanda> Lazureus: The reason could be, you might have upgraded the system...which in turn upgrades the kernel...
<Theimon> private chat for a sec?
<Lazureus> so how do i fix it then
<univremonster> sure
<thanda> Lazureus: How many kernel list do you see in Grub
<omha> Lazureus, used envy or nvidia.com drivers?
<Lazureus> the last time i upgraded was before i got the nvidia card
<Lazureus> still using ubuntu 7.04
<Lazureus> i do believe it was nvidia.com
<Avt3kk> guys?
<gcostello> !upgrade > Avt3kk
<Avt3kk> how
<solekiller_> bloody error
<Avt3kk> o
<thanda> Lazureus: Do you know envy, this is a debain package....for installing nvidia drivers...
<solekiller_> im reinstalling ubuntu
<solekiller_> blag
<Lazureus> hmm nope i'm afraid not
<omha> Lazureus, try to use the restricted-manger to install the driver that comes with ubuntu
<Leeds> quick question: ntfs read/write support on the live CD?
<Lazureus> that'd be great if i could get into x
<Lazureus> =p
<thanda> Lazureus: Try this...http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu7_all.deb
<Lazureus> i dont know really hardly any console commands to get around in the terminal
<omha> Lazureus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vese/nv to get X back
<omha> sudo infront*
<thanda> Lazureus: You don't need any console commands...envy has graphical interface.
<Lazureus> ok
<Theimon> univremonster ?
<univremonster> Theimon:  I am in private chat with you
<solekiller_> found it!
<Theimon> yes
<kaushal> hi
<solekiller_> omg having bcm on linux is hursh
<univremonster> Theimon:  do you see it?
<kaushal> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/training/certificationcourses/professional
<Theimon> well
<champlooo> hello, I am trying to make Transmission torrent client to start with crontab. On the terminal if I use transmission-gtk the program starts, but when I use it on crontat it doenst.
<kaushal> there is a typo
<champlooo> i am usiing 30 1	* * *	root	transmission-gtk
<solekiller_> jack ur the pirate
<kaushal> To earn the UPC,
<Theimon> i see no response univremonster
<Lazureus> hmm trying to remember the gdm restart command XD
<champlooo> to make it run everyday at 1h30
<kaushal> it should be UCP
<Avt3kk> ty bye :D
<omha> thanda, envy wil/can break his system and is not recommended
<Theimon> <Lazureus> hmm trying to remember the gdm restart command XD <------- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<univremonster> Theimon:  I have written to you and also see no response... maybe I am doing something wrong?  This has worked for me before..
<omha> will*
<kaushal> whom should i contact
<kaushal> to fix the typo
<Lazureus> ok i got back into x
<Pici> kaushal: On the ubuntu.com website?
<kaushal> yeah
<Theimon> univremonster, close that window
<omha> Lazureus, system -> administration -> restricted-manager
<kaushal> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/training/certificationcourses/professional
<Pici> kaushal: let me get you a link
<Theimon> i'll try to contact you
<thanda> omha: I don't see any problem till now...with envy...may be it is little bit creepy when un-installing certains packages...
<univremonster> theimon; done
<scriptha> Frogzoo, where can I find someone who does?
<Lazureus> ok, when i go in there, it says something about a lucent modem controller, which i dont even have hardware for :o
<Theimon> still nothing? :$
<Pici> kaushal: Log a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<kaushal> ok
<Lazureus> i cant seem to get into the maneger cuz of it
<univremonster> Theimon: nothin
<kaushal> is this correct
<Theimon> hmm
<univremonster> Theimon; you have aim?
<Theimon> nope
<Theimon> man
<Theimon> msn*
<omha> thanda, it can break your system and totally kill gfx it's recommended to use the restricted-manger then you then ubuntu will keep it updated and breakage free
<anandanbu> How to safely remove the Xubuntu installed in my ubuntu 7.04 system without affecting any other
<Frogzoo> scriptha: here's probably best
<univremonster> Theimon; hmmm, well I have pidgin but haven't set that up
<univremonster> give me a min?
<Frogzoo> scriptha: you should try search launchpad too
<scriptha> Frogzoo, found a apache2.conf.gz
<Theimon> you try open a window.....it should work
<omha> anandanbu, sudo apt-get remove xbuntu-desktop
<scriptha> in docs
<thanda> omha: I am aware of that, it builds custom packages and installs the same.
<scriptha> unzipped and moved but it gives an error
<anandanbu> omha: will that affect any of my ubuntu system apps
<univremonster> Theimon, did you get it?
<Lazureus> yeah i cant get into the restricted drivers manager. it just brings up a box "in order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu may be using driver software that cannot be supported" and it shows one thing "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver", which i don't even have a modem at all
<giri> Hi All, I keep getting a static sound from my speakers. Can anyone help me on this?
<Theimon> nothing
<Frogzoo> scriptha: what worries me more is why it's not installing
<Theimon> do we need to register at freenode for PM?
<Lazureus> the only option it gives me, is to close it altogether
<Theimon> that could be the problem
<univremonster> !private chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about private chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thanda> giri: What do you mean by static sound?
<Theimon> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<scriptha> Frogzoo, it seems like it installed everything except the config file
<Theimon> hmm
<giri> Thanda: a cackling sound.. I think the sound comes at high frequencies.
<thanda> giri: Do you get that all time after you get into graphical mode or...
<Theimon> univremonster, i noticed the problem
<univremonster> Theimon; what was it?
<Theimon> forgot to look at the status window
<Theimon> hold on
<Theimon> * Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<scriptha> but the config file is an example, and I don't know which modules are downloaded, it seems that all possible modules are loaded..
<giri> Thanda: I keep getting it all the time. As soon as I log into ubuntu.
<univremonster> Theimon: well that's very un-linuxy and restrictive
<thanda> giri: try killall aplay on the console
<Theimon> yeah well, if it keeps the spam out........hooray :)
<Lazureus> well, i dunno what to do, restricted manager isn't coming up with anything that'd allow me access to video card drivers
<Lazureus> lol
<gnuskool> i want to install lamp from server cd, add x, then flux, how can i use this in a secure way, links, or hints?
<Lazureus> it's just bound and determined to only let me play with a driver for hardware i dont even have
<univremonster> Theimon:  Join me in #ubuntu-classroom?
<andyp_> hi
<kaushal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/132685
<Theimon> ok
<andyp_> anyone tried installing xen on fieasty
<gnuskool> nah
<kaushal> Pici I have logged a bug
<kaushal> Please let me know if its correct
<giri> Thanda: I got a message saying "aplay: no process killed" - I am using Asus Board M2NMX with Analog devices chipset
<jamie_> Hi, If I or a friend tries to join this channel via ip address  82.153.26.62 we get a message that I'm banned. I can join ubuntu+1. Where can I find out how or why this is the case?
<hasan_> i need help for my ati grapphics driver
<Pici> kaushal: Whats the bug #?
<gnuskool> easier still, would it work just as well if i install xubuntu, lamp, add flux, then remove xubuntu?+
<Lazureus> i also notice when boot up into linux, real quick before the ubuntu logo and the status bar thing, i get a glimpse of somethin that says 'failed to allocate mem resource' but then the status bar screen shows up
<thanda> giri: Does the volume changes, if you change the volume on the volume control.
<scriptha> Is there a way to regenerate the apache2.conf, like it would be when installed?
<borjhu> hi
<sinn> what version of xchat is best to use?
<kanedaddy> ok
<Pici> scriptha: You could remove & purge apache2 then install it again
<genii> scriptha: if you remove with --purge option in apt-get then re install it
<scriptha> Doesnt work
<giri> Thanda: I even tried playing around with the ALSA mixer (suggested by someone on the ubuntu forums) but it did not help... Yes the volume changes... But as the volume increases, so does my noise...
<Frogzoo> scriptha: dpkg -l bzip2
<scriptha> It doesnt make a config file anymore
<gnuskool> sinn, not so sure, i use the one provided in opera on xubuntu
<scriptha> Frogzoo, ii
<kaushal> Pici https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/132685
<thanda> giri: type top on the console...
<kaushal> There is a typo
<thanda> giri: and see all the active process.
<gnuskool> anyone use flux here?
<giri> Thanda: Yes, I can see them now...
<thanda> giri: Could you paste you top output here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pici> kaushal: Looks good to me.
<kaushal> is it correct
<Lazureus> what's the ubuntu equivalent of windows' ipconfig command? to see my ip and subnet mask and so on
<genii> ifconfig
<kaushal> Do you think its correct
<Pici> kaushal: I do.
<thanda> giri:  I like to see the active process, please copy here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kaushal> Thanks Pici
<genii> Lazureus: ifconfig
<giri> Yes.. Please give me sometime..
<kaushal> so when it will be rectified
<Lazureus> ok
<sinn> Theimon, i had to go out for a second, but ive tried to do what u told me - go into preferences, network, network settings etc... but i must be on a different version of xchat to you - i dont have a network settings page. im using xchat-gnome 0.16.
<Pici> kaushal: I dont know when it will be fixed.
<Theimon> im using xchat 2.8.0
<Theimon> there are differences....
<frojnd> what's the ocmmand to check what HD are on my computer ?
<fsckr> can someone point me in the right direction on how to install nvidia in gutsy?  I tried installing the drivers i d/led but i get an error about no such module glx or nvidia
<gnuskool> frojnd, sudo fdisk -l
<sinn> where can i get that version? this one im using doesnt feel very advanced to me
<giri> Thanda: Thanks for being patient.. I have pasted...
<thanda> giri: send the link please
<Theimon> www.xchat.org
<Theimon> its in the repos as well
<Theimon> make sure to select xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<Lazureus> man, i been trying to get this subnet mask to go to 255.255.255.0 since yesterday to match my laptop so windows file sharing would work again, but stupid roadrunner wont issue me a new ip no matter how long i have released the old one =/
<jamie_> I have set up a cybercafe with Ubuntu systems. It appears I can lo longer connect to the #ubuntu channel from my cybercafe. Anyone know how I can diagnose this problem?
<Lazureus> i go into linux to try and do it too, cuz linux gives me a different ip, but it still didn't work :o
<Frogzoo> scriptha: take a poke around in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ for references to apache2.conf maybe
<giri> Thanda: Is this what you are looking for? "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33822/"
<gnuskool> jamie, only ubuntu channels, how about other channels, how about internet, or ping do they work??
<gnuskool> jamie_, only ubuntu channels, how about other channels, how about internet, or ping do they work??
<jamie_> gnuskool, I can connect to ubuntu+1 but not ubuntu
<thanda> giri: I don't see things there....
<jamie_> gnuskool, It says I'm banned.
<thanda> giri: Only gnome-terminal...is running...
<binho> hello
<jamie_> gnuskool, not just my username but registered nics too
<gnuskool> jamie_, soz dunno about bannings
<Pici> jamie_: Ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> jamie_: Make sure you mention the banning
<jamie_> Pici, Thanks
<scriptha> Frogzoo, the dir is empty...
<giri> thanda: Yes, Did you want me to run something else? Sorry...
<thanda> giri: I just want to find the process, which causes the noise...but I don't find any...
<gnuskool> thanada, noise?
<anandanbu> How to remove compiz-fusion completely from the ubuntu 7.04 system
<thanda> giri: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<giri> Thanda: 7.04
<Theimon> anandanbu, sudo aptitude remove --purge compiz*
<derenrich> Isn't compiz-fusion still in beta?
<thanda> giri: Do you have microphone enabled there?
<anandanbu> Theimon: still the compiz config settings manager are there
<giri> Thanda: No I dont have a microphone attached. How to check whether it is enabled?
<buzzinfly> anyone know the status of getting isight to work with 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP?
<Frogzoo> scriptha: well you can track down what's broken or reinstall
<scriptha> The folder is empty..
<thanda> giri: If no microphone...then it make no sense...I thought microphone picks some noise and amplifies it...
<thanda> giri: strange....What is your PC made up of?
<thanda> giri: Is it a laptop or desktop....
<_nixMan> what's the diffference between ubuntu server and desktop edition?
<giri> Thanda: I have pasted another copy of "top" output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33826/
<giri> Thanda: I am working on a desktop
<gnuskool> _nixman, server will give you more server applications at install, such as php, mysql, apache, desktop will just be the base system, some apps, etc
<gnuskool> _nixman, however, you can still install those server applications afterwards
<mrjones> ubuntu always ejects my cds.. does somebody know the problem?
<thanda> giri: what sound card do you have?
<Pici> _nixMan: And server doesnt include xwindows by default.
<thanda> giri: In pastebin, I don't find anything....they are just normal processes...
<gnuskool> _nixman, it depends on what you wanna use ubuntu for
<giri> Thanda: I am using a Sound MAX card...
<tourain> mrjones: have you already installed ubuntu?
<thanda> giri: is it 2:1 or x:1....
<Lucios> Hi
<preglow> could someone please check if the packages "prosper" and "feynmf" are broken? they're reported broken here and i've tried several repos
<Lucios> wanna ask about gdm theme
<Lucios> how to use it?
<mrjones> tourain: yes, when i want to rip a cd for example, after a few seconds the tray opens
<giri> Thanda: I am sorry I do not understand.. How do I find the info that you are asking?
<Pici> !changethemes | Lucios read this
<ubotu> Lucios read this: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<thanda> giri: I mean, 2:1 or 5:1 or 7:1 output....
<_nixMan> so basically the server and desktop are the exact same thing but install different things during the initial setup? i don't get more or less by choosing either/or?
<gnuskool> :P
<giri> Thanda: 2:1
<theo_> what would happen if i put my hdd with ubuntu into an old computer and boot (pc specs: 800MHz
<thanda> giri: very strange...
<TheimonAfk> it'd probably boot :)
<TheimonAfk> theo_,
<tourain> mrjones: does the cd player recognizes your cd?
<TheimonAfk> happened here too
<TheimonAfk> had an old setup with ubuntu feisty
<giri> Thanda: Another things I just noticed just now: The crackling sound becomes more pronounced as I type something on my keyboard..
<theo_> yes?
<tourain> mrjones: you don't get a message like "no cd inside the cd player"?
<TheimonAfk> installed new hardware but forgot to boot from cd, it booted up and recognized most of the new hardware
<mrjones> yes, it starts reading and then, after a few seconds, it opens
<thanda> giri: I think you have a microphone....
<mrjones> tourain: no
<thanda> giri: Do use headphone or normal speakers...
<mrjones> tourain: it just opens
<TheimonAfk> theo_, but still fresh install is the best thing to do
<giri> Thanda: I use normal speakers...
<gnuskool> _nixman, the server install is text only after install. When you reboot you gonna be met with a prompt at a command line, no mouse, icons, so if you want a mouse icons, then take the desktop route. Essentially a server install takes away the eye-candy leaving just bare eesentials
<thanda> giri: Could you unplug the speakers and re-plug again....
<Lucios> !gtk theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<giri> It does not help... :(
<recon> Is there any way to get rid of that "Foo is not currently installed" message when you try to run a command from bash that isn't installed?
<tourain> mrjones: strange..if nobody can help you here on irc i suggest you open a thread on the ubuntu forum
<mrjones> tourain: ok ill do so.... its really strange xD
<thanda> giri: check the pins properly...please...I hope, some miss-connections...
<mrjones> tourain: but thanks
<tourain> mrjones: good luck
<mrjones> tourain: thx, bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Do I need more than one port forwareded from my router to enable VNC from another computer...I have 5900 forwarded now.
<gnuskool> _nixman, does that make it more clear?
<Lucios> how to install gtk theme?
<giri> Thanda: I have plugged the speakers into the green jack.. If i plug it into any other jack, I do not hear any sound at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Lucios: Drag and drop the tar file on the open theme manager.. Ubuntu.Gnome) not kde
<Pici> Lucios: Everything about changing themes was in that link that ubotu sent you.
<scriptha> Ok I give up, apache says invalid command Alias
<giri> Also, I notice that my speakers work fine with WinXP.. Does that throw any light??
<scriptha> I tried lighttpd before, but it couldnt open a php file
<_nixMan> gnuskool: yes... if i install gnome on a server though i would have desktop and mouse and all that stuff though right?
<thanda> giri: Look properly...that you are plugging audio to audio out....normally the audio out is indicated with a head-phone symbol
<wolferine> YES!
<wolferine> im ..... back.....
<andyn> hello, new to ubuntu...is this the right place to ask questions
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes.. just ask
<giri> Yes,  I am indeed connected to the audio out..
<thanda> giri: one try....could you restart the X-server...and look what is in the top....
<giri> I am infact able to hear the music when I play some... But it is just that I am also hearing this noise in the background...
<andyn> am trying to load ubuntu server on a new machine and when it gets to paritioning, appears to stop at between 33 to 74 % and not finish
<boris_> when i try to start Desktop Effects it says "The Composite extension is not available"
<gnuskool> _nixman, precisely, from a server install you'd have to add X server, then gnome you'd get what's otherwise known as desktop ubuntu, more or less.
<boris_> beryl refuses to work as well
<thanda> giri: I suspect it is the startup sound from ubuntu...which is still there....
<boris_> but it worked 2 days ago
<PriceChild> boris_, #ubuntu-effects please
<boris_> ok PriceChild thank you and sorry
<moofoo> hello, is there a way to switch the gcc version in ubuntu ( there seems to be no "update-alternatives --config gcc" or so)? i want to temporary have gcc-3.4 running...
<giri> No No.. This sound is like a static noise... Just like one coming from a badly tuned radio....
<sahil> is there any way  to configure the windows key to pop open my applications menu?
<thanda> giri: You can disable the startup sounds....System->Preference->sound....please disable all the sounds
<kazzmir> hey, is there an equivalent of start->run in ubuntu so i dont have to create a terminal just to run a program?
<MilitantPotato> andyn: yes this is a place for ubuntu help
<thanda> giri: Did you see System Sounds on Sound Preferences...
<giri> Thanda: Infact I found this forum where others also have faced similar problems... It is just that their solutions did not work for me...
<SirBob1701> kazzmir: ALT+F
<SirBob1701> 2
<giri> Thanda: Here is the link to the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508448
<thanda> giri: lets try one more by disabling the startup sounds...
<SirBob1701> kazzmir: ALT+F2
<Jack_Sparrow> giri: Did it ever work right
<andyn> Hi Militant...am having trouble installing Ubuntu of any flavor on a new machine and it stops forward progress at the partitioning section...have let it run for over 24 hours and still no progress past 74%
<car_watt> hi all
<thanda> giri: may be startup sounds use different dev for sound...
<kazzmir> SirBob1701, oh ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Did you have the cd do a self test for errors?
<WeeJeWel> How can I see what window manager is running?
<giri> Thanda: I have disabled startup sounds too... It just wont go away...
<andyn> did the check Jack and it came back with the correct code...is that what you are asking?
<thanda> giri: not yet...not restart the X-server
<giri> Thanda: I just installed ubuntu 7.04 yesterday...
<car_watt> How to recovering infromacion erased  the commando after the command rm -r
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Kinda... YOu verified the MD5 but from the start or install menu there is a self test
<car_watt> :S
<car_watt> jejeje
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.153.26.62]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<thanda> giri: After you disabled the sound...just login and logout...
<tourain> i have installed swat (to configure samba).when i go to myserver:901 i just get a blank page
<giri> Thanda: I didnot hear any sound yesterday...
<andyn> Jack: yes that is what I did M5, was good...
<thanda> giri: I know..it is because of startup sounds..it uses different dev
<andyn> Jack:  did not do the self-test
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Was that on the file before burning or the burned cd when you were done.
<andyn> Jack: the burned cd
<thanda> giri: just logout and login
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: The self test cant hurt.. I have also had luck burning at a much slower speed, especially when trying to install on my Dell's
<m_tadeu> how do I set exec permissions on my compact flash card?
<andyn> Jack:  also, have tried installation of 5.10 from a distrobution cd, that I have used to install on another machine and that still does not work
<giri> Thanda: I have logged out and logged in.. But the sound did not go away...
<andyn> jack:  this is on a gateway, P4, 1.7 Ghz, 256 MegRAM, 250 Gig HD
<thanda> giri: Did you also disabled, Enable sound mixing(ESD)
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Livecd boots to the desktop correct.. just want to make sure I understand..
<gimped> how do i setup to autohide the systray in gnome?
<andyn> Jack:  have not tried to boot Livecd, just started the installation process as 'server'
<m1r> gimped , right click on it and set hide automaticly
<car_watt> How to recovering info after the command rm -r
<scriptha> Im having problems with php, I install php5-mysql but it doesnt know mysql_connect()..
<andyn> jack;  the HD is new has never had any operating system on it
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow, it creates a 'virtual' desktop, running in RAM
<gimped> that hides the whole panel
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Ok, that is why I asked...  I used alternate cd on problem computers...
<gimped> i just want only the systray to collapse
<andyn> Jack: what is alternate cd?
<mrga> i installed apache, so how can i save web page in /var/www
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool: The server has virtual desktop... I didnt know that...
<WeeJeWel> mrga, make a link
<mrga> what
<MilitantPotato> tourain:  do you have 'netkit-inetd' installed?
<WeeJeWel> eg link htdocs to www
<drock> mrga, either use command line or become root nautilus
<giri> Thanda: Sound now seems to have reduced... But still keep getting small static-like sounds whenever I type...
<MilitantPotato> tourain: I had to install that for SWAT to work properly after following the guide at !swat
<drock> link works too
<MilitantPotato> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pici> mrga: or put a symlink in /var/www/ to the file in your home directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> andyn: Alternatecd is on the download page below the others.. it has a checkbox...  Were you going for a server install or desktop,
<drock> I set my virtual hosts to /home/username/www/
<thanda> giri: type killall esd
<gnuskool> Jack_sparrow, server, hhm, i may have ass-u-med, disregard that, old chap
<mrga> i don't know that, can you give an url
<thanda> giri: If it says no process...then it is fine...
* IndyGunFreak is using the alternate CD now.
<drock> I really love Webmin for setting up Apache2
<MilitantPotato> the alternate CD is the only way I've been able to install ubuntu on three PC's
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: i had some success with the Xubuntu Live CD on my Laptop, but my PC, and my laptop w/ all other versions of Ubuntu, require the alternate cd... so i just stick w/ it.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool: np... :)
<andyn> Jack: thanks
<gnuskool> MilitantPotato, its my fav, but then again, im reviving  pc with 333MHz or below
<Jack_Sparrow> Andyn It has worked where othere failed
<univremonster> anybody know how to force architecture while installing from a .pl file?
<IndyGunFreak> gnurph: yeah, that makes a different
<feenster> Hi all. Anyone using Ubuntu 7.04 on Dual Quad Core Xeon processors? Does anything special need to be done to make Ubuntu use all the available resources?
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> how do you login?
<giri> Thanda: I have done that.. But it still does not fix the problem
<MilitantPotato> Nevermind brb
<drock> usr/bin/perl $arch = "-arch i386 -arch
<tourain> MilitantPotato: thanks for your help, i am installing it right now
<drock> usr/bin/perl $arch = "-arch i386 -arch ppc
<drock> as an example
<sSiroSoriSs> be what where with who?
<jaime> hi
<kazzmir> how do I get a webcam to work in ubuntu?
<jaime> I have a problem with locales
<scorp123> feenster: you could check via command line ... e.g. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scriptha> Im having problems with php on lighttpd, I installed php5-mysql but it doesnt know mysql_connect()..
<sSiroSoriSs> i have a question reguarding virtual machines........ will windows detect my winsoft modem in a virtual machine while linux hosts the virtual machine? (linux doesn't support the winmodem)
<kazzmir> when i run camorama it says it cant connect to /dev/video0
<scorp123> feenster: and then check how many CPU's it gives you
<scorp123> sSiroSoriSs: I don't think so
<drock> kazzmir, run lsusb in terminal
<thanda> giri: open alsamixer on console
<feenster> scorp123 - I haven't bought the equipment yet. I'm trying to work out whether it will use Quad Core Xeon's or just stick to using dual cores
<giri> Thanda: Yes I have...
<scorp123> sSiroSoriSs: but most VM software such as VMware or VirtualBox are able to assign USB devices to a virtual OS .. so if you had an USB modem, that would work
<thanda> giri: Can you mute the surround...
<Dr_Link> I got Ubuntu to work with my Intel PROset Wireless card. O_o
<faileas> erm
<thanda> giri: you can press m on corresponding bar...
<faileas> thats not hard ;) mine worked out of the box for years ;p
<giri> Thanda: Surround is already muted..
<drock> Dr_Link, good to know, There is a thinkpad I want that has Intel L PRo
<scorp123> feenster: doesn't matter ... you could just recompile the kernel, no matter what the CPU is or how many you have.
<giri> Thanda: It shows MM.. Then it means muted right?
<Dr_Link> drock: I've had Ubuntu... and I had to use my Ethernet which cuts off half of my network...
<faileas> drock, Dr_Link: they've worked for years, least my 2100 . also thinkpads are awesome for linux ;)
<thanda> giri: yes
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, is netkit-inetd or openbsd-inetd better?
<scorp123> feenster: if you can boot Ubuntu on it (and with Intel CPU's you should be able to!) then getting the OS to work with all CPU's is the smallest of all problems.
<thanda> giri: look for other bars....
<thanda> giri: If it does not work...then I would like to look the output of lspci
<drock> I had some reservation with IBM, but Dell has been easy for my needs: server and desktops
<feenster> scorp123 - ah right, so in theory it should quite happily run on multiple cores (either 4 or 8). It will be running with 16GB RAM too. Should we be going for the 64bit version, or does that add its own problems into the mix?
<thanda> giri: type lspci on console, and use pastebin...
<_nixMan> what does ubuntu use to manage software?
<scorp123> feenster: check the CPU in question. If it is a 64-bit CPU then you should use the 64-bit OS version
<drock> synaptic
<MilitantPotato> synaptic _nixMan
<Dr_Link> faileas: true!
<Jack_Sparrow> _nixMan: or apt-get
<yenemy> random question... does anyone know if a recent Ubuntu package of gnucash exists? 2.0.2 is kind of old, and doesn't include the file format change :(
<thanda> giri: I will be back after smoking break.
<feenster> scorp123 - thanks very much. They are 64bit Xeons, just seem to remember reading that it can cause problems getting stuff to play along nicely :-)
<_nixMan> what's better in ubuntu, synaptic or apt-get?
<giri> Thanda: Here is the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33832/
<faileas> Dr_Link: in part since they've been certified by another commercial distro for years ;)
<giri> Thanda: Thats fine..
<drock> Yenemy: youmay want to compile from source to get the new one.
<faileas> _nixMan: their both front ends for the same thing ;)
<scorp123> feenster: only if you intend to use it as 'desktop' ....
<MilitantPotato> _nixMan:  Synaptic is a lot more user friendly
<scorp123> feenster: e.g. there is no flash for 64-bit platforms yet
<MilitantPotato> for me at least :)
<giri> Thanda: If you dont mind, I will also break for dinner now..
<yenemy> drock: yeah, i tried that... i got errors at the checkinstall stage :/
<Jack_Sparrow> _nixMan: I prefer synaptic as well
<feenster> scorp123 - nope, this will be a full on server, running Apache, PHP, and Informix. And doing very little else.
<thanda> giri: The sound card is from Nvidia.... or...
<muszek> hi... just bought a dell in US and will have a friend bring it to me to Europe... quick question: do US electrical sockets have 110V or 220/230V?
<drock> Yenemy: use checkinstall to make it a DEB, you will, be glad you did
<yenemy> supposedly something to do with 'gettext', but i have it installed... guess i'll sign up to the gnucash mailing lists
<scorp123> feenster: then 64-bit OS version should be OK
<thanda> giri: yeah its dinner time in India...I think
<Jack_Sparrow> muszek: 110 ac
<yenemy> drock: yeah, that's where i get errors
<feenster> scorp123 - thanks for your help
<scorp123> feenster: it's mostly 32-bit desktop stuff that makes troubles
<drock> Yenemy: oh, my bad
<yenemy> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<muszek> Jack_Sparrow: thanks... do you know what's the most convenient way to convert it 230V to 110V?
<scorp123> muszek: 110 => USA
<scorp123> muszek: 220 => Europe
<feenster> scorp123 - great, definately not being used for Desktop. Thanks again
<giri> Thanda: My motherboard manual says it is Sound MAX (from Analog devices)
<drock> Yenemy: anything in the debian repos?
<radioman> 110 so strange ;/
<nojoints> Hello, how do I get so I have the screen splitted up when I use dualview? all games get in the center, I want it to be on just 1 screen. Same with the background pictures, they get centered between the screen and not on one or the other
<scorp123> muszek: and most laptops should be able to handle both
<Jack_Sparrow> muszek: It may even have a switch to convert for you...
<scorp123> muszek: e.g. all you need is a so called travel adapter
<gcostello> giri: did you try to mute the microphone from alsamixer?
<yenemy> drock: hmm, haven't checked... not sure how to, either ;) i'll try to do that after work tonight
<thanda> giri: but lspci output says....00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<muszek> scorp123, Jack_Sparrow: thanks and have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jorunn> someone knows about troubles with updates on feisty, internet connection gets lost after starting to update, wireless connections remains, but no internet anymore
<drock> Yenemy: you can go to debian site and search.
<_nixMan> does synaptic feature a ncurses gui for those of us without an x-window syste,?
<giri> Thanda: Now I am facing a new problem: I was playing a music on rhythmbox.. I attempted to change volume in alsamixer when everything when mute.. :(
<yenemy> heh, oh... i guess that makes sense
<drock> Yenemy:  I've downloaded some debs there.
<scorp123> _nixMan: aptitude
<jorunn> someone knows about troubles with updates on feisty, internet connection gets lost after starting to update, wireless connections remains, but no internet anymore
<scorp123> _nixMan: you want 'aptitude' then
<giri> Thanda: Yeah! Do you thjnk I have installed the wrong driver?
<eifzon> Where shall I mount my drive that I got multimedia on? Like movies,music..
<thanda> giri: You don't install anything wrong...
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: Not a good idea to go into the debian repos....
<gordonjcp> eifzon: I use /media/music, /media/video etc
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: oh.. how come?
<thanda> giri: Don't know...that may be a bug of Ubuntu..
<eifzon> gordonjcp, but its another disk?
<gordonjcp> eifzon: my music and video are on separate partitions though
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to use a usb flash drive and it is mounting it read only.... how do i mount it so i can write to it as well?
<thanda> giri: you can get the sound back from alsamixer
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: What are you trying to et.
<Jack_Sparrow> get
<gordonjcp> eifzon: on one machine yes, it's another disk, on the rest of the machines it's an NFS mount
<scorp123> yenemy: they use different lib versions and different version numbers. Hence you are begging for conflicts if you mix repos ....
<giri> Thanda: How? I am not able to hear anything now... :(
<jorunn> try it with sdo?
<Lin> hi there. what is wrong with this /etc/apt/preferences ( http://paste.debian.net/34695 ) ? I want to pin greater priority to this repository: deb http://192.168.4.1/local/ ./    but apt-cache polity keep telling me that all my repositories has priority 500, any tips? man apt_preferences do not tell me about the syntax.
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: gnucash 2.2.0, right now i'm getting errors when doing a checkinstall
<yenemy> scorp123: ahh
<eifzon> gordonjcp, you sure I have to do like that?
<thanda> giri: you might have muted everything on alsamixer
<jorunn> try it to mount it with sudo ?
<yenemy> okay, then... the mailing lists it is
<thanda> giri: even pcm
<ConstyXIV> does this http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/08/15/1341224 have anything to do with the APT repos?
<leagris> Should I worry on ubuntu repository trowing compromized packages? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue52#head-b009291e4151391137b8f04a53adea995d0ee280
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: Sounds like a dependency issue... what is the specific error.
<charlie> Anybody found a driver for konica Minolta 5430 DL
<thanda> giri: go back to alsamixer...and try to un-mute by pressing m and increase the volume levels...
<jorunn> someone knows about troubles with updates on feisty, internet connection gets lost after starting to update, wireless connections remains, but no internet anymore
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: i'd have to go back to my logs to figure it out.... don't have that system with me at the mo; i'll be back after work to pester you all some more, i'm sure
<scorp123> jorunn: nope
<yenemy> oh wait, i remember someone else on the ubuntu forums had the same problem... hold on
<giri> Thanda: No No.. PCM, Headphones, Front are all unmuted...
<thanda> giri: check for volume control on the panel...
<jorunn> it is really getting me pissed, cus i can't update or install anyting trouth synaptic ...
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: JUst some advice... dont go to the debian repos.. that is asking for trouble.. compile if you must...
<thanda> giri: please un-mute everything on alsamixer...just to test....
<jorunn> searched the hell out of forums everywhere, but nog solution or even someone else with te same prob
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: FYI, I run quicken with no problems at all.....
<leagris> Community Hosted Servers Compromised. Can we trust the Ubuntu respository and packages now?
<leagris> #
<leagris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue52#head-b009291e4151391137b8f04a53adea995d0ee280
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i'm kind of looking for an OSS solution
<scorp123> jorunn: could be your router or your WiFi chipset
<yenemy> gimme a sec, just my luck... now i can't find the forum thread i read last night :/
<giri> Thanda: Yes Yes... Music is now back...
<giri> Thanda: And strangely I am no longer hearing a static...
<yenemy> ah, here it is:
<yenemy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504959&page=2
<giri> :))
<scorp123> jorunn: I have one Fujitsu-Siemens laptop with a really flaky WiFi chip ... if I download too much the connection will go down.
<yenemy> "helpdeskdan" is seeing the same error
<bayue> I'm sorry
<SirBob1701> anyone ever get a wirless based of the realtek 8185L to work?
<scorp123> jorunn: and then I have a HP Pavilion laptop with an WiFi chipset from Intel ... works like a charm and never fails.
<cyp> hi there
<giri> Thanda: I dont know what I did... But I seem to no longer have the problem...
<netdiggerxxx> splash screenmanager doesn't work : (
<jorunn> scorp123: to much, but after a few KB it fails, and i have a dell, with an wifi chipset from intel...
<scorp123> jorunn: and both laptops talk to the same WiFi access point ..
<netdiggerxxx> someone??
<giri> Thanda: Thanks for all your help and time...
<giri> Thanda: I really appreciate it...
<kitby> Does anyone here know what might be causing (and how to fix) a "rejecting I/O to dead device" error upon waking a laptop (Thinkpad X31) from suspend (under Ubunty Feisty)?
<bayue> how about bcm 43xx?
<jorunn> and all computers from the network fail to connect to the internet after my falldown
<faileas> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scorp123> jorunn: what router do you have? Maybe it's your router / broadband modem?
<_nixMan> does ubuntu have a live cd?
<ConstyXIV> _nixMan: it's called the desktop cd
<SlimeyPe1e> _nixMan: yes, the main ubuntu CD is a live CD
<scorp123> _nixMan: nice joke :-)
<cyp> Has anyone encountered troubles while installing FreeBob ? When I try to compile libfreebob I get the "you need the libpthread to compile freebob" message
<bayue> of course
<giri> Thanda: Ok friend, I am logging out now... Hope I do not get the problem again...
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: I wonder what version of gnucash will be in gutsy.... have you asked?
<jorunn> got a belking wirless router and a motorola broadbandrouter
<_nixMan> SlimeyPe1e: is it really or are you just messing around?
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: people were saying that we won't see gnucash 2.2.0 in ubuntu until gutsy+1
<SlimeyPe1e> _nixMan: it is really. You use the livecd to install the system to your hard disk - it's the main way of installing Ubuntu.
<yenemy> meanwhile, gnucash is due for an update to 2.2.1 this weekend
<yenemy> i guess i could run their windows version in Wine, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> yenemy: Gutsy will be out quite soon.....
<neverblue> :)
<univremonster> is there any way to convert a .pl to a .deb?
<neverblue> univremonster, not really
<bruenig> gutsy won't be out for two months
<bruenig> univremonster, a .pl is a perl script
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: well, I'd like to try figuring this out anyway... i'm a newcomer to linux, and it's just as well for me to try and learn this stuff whenever i get the opportunity
<_nixMan> ok, by live cd i mean a version of ubuntu that will run from cd to test and make sure the os works and seems compatible enough for my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Two months isnt a long time...
<neverblue> univremonster, a .deb is a package, where as a .pl is a perl script, which bruenig stated
<yenemy> _nixMan: the regular ubuntu desktop CD does that
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Time is relative...
<univremonster> neverblue, breunig; I am trying to install a 32-bit .pl on a 64-bit platform.  Is it possible?
<yenemy> Jack_Sparrow: i'm an impatient person ;)
<KaiserDaTA> hi
<bayue> my compiz-fusion does not work
<_nixMan> ok good enough thanks
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, well then it needs to be done relative to release cycle, still 1/3 of the release cycle
<faileas> perl has architecture?
<neverblue> univremonster, its just a script, it matters what the script itself is running, probably
<univremonster> vmware
<KaiserDaTA> I use amule, and kad is always disconnecting :S someone know the reason?
<neverblue> a .pl to run VMware?
<univremonster> to install it
<jorunn> Scorp123:  got a belking wirless router and a motorola broadbandrouter
<neverblue> should be fine
<bruenig> hmm, this is weird, I cap my upload speed to 10 kb/s and the dl speed takes off
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: The schedule is posted... He isnt in a rush...
<neverblue> univremonster, you could always just look at the script
<neverblue> no harm in that
<bruenig> univremonster, just run the script
<univremonster> neverblue; I get this error: This version of "VMware Player" is incompatible with this operating system.
<univremonster> Please install the "x86_64" version of this program instead.
<univremonster> Execution aborted.
<neverblue> univremonster, thats self explainatory :)
<bruenig> univremonster, then go get the 64 bit version like it says
<univremonster> neverblue; I tried to run the 64-bit version first.  It couldn't find my virtual machine
<neverblue> univremonster, so you already have a VM machine?
<univremonster> neverblue; yes, I downloaded it from http://www.easyvmx.com/
<neverblue> univremonster, is it 64, is VMware 64, is your current machine 64?
<Pingviller> I feel like a complete twit right now.. how am I supposed to install XDocLet ? only found a bunch of tar'ed .jar-files, and I got no clue what to do with em lol
<neverblue> Pingviller, no README?
<univremonster> neverblue, my machine is 64-bit, I don't know what the VM is, which is why I speculated running it as 32 could solve the problem
<bruenig> Pingviller, eww java, you run then with java -jar whatever.jar
<neverblue> and the VMed machine?
<TheimonAfk> univremonster, build a new vm with 64bits extensions
<Vilkus> hello, Im wanting to be able to read and do a copy of the documents I have in a ntfs partition but it doesnt let me read the partition and I dont understand the tutorials that Ive found on the web. Could somebody please help me?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | Vilkus
<ubotu> Vilkus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TheimonAfk> same features just a slightly different OS
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; not sure I have that option
<TheimonAfk> yes its in the dropdpwn @ easyvmx
<bruenig> Vilkus, you should be able to read without ntfs-3g
<Pingviller> I guess I'm just a twit and don't like XDocLet any more :D I don't wanna run em with Java..
<TheimonAfk> im looking at it right now
<Vilkus> well it doesnt let me
<Vilkus> it tells me, imposible to mount the partition
<yenemy> my fresh install of feisty apparently lets me read/write to my ntfs partition
<TheimonAfk> univremonster, "select Guest OS"
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; oh yea, right in front of my nose
<TheimonAfk> :)
<thefloydfan> Vilkus: More specific?
<bruenig> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jrattner1> Question: How can I make it so that everytime a certain user logins in, an e-mail is sent to me?
<Myrtti> *burp*
<TheimonAfk> univremonster, then you dont need to reinstall vmware itself
<bruenig> yenemy, ntfs-3g isn't installed by default and I don't think the experimental kernel write support for ntfs is enabled so that is weird
<TheimonAfk> just point the current one to the new vm
<N3bunel> brb restart
<yoruichi> hye
<pirula> hello
<univremonster> TheimonAfk; if only I hadn't uninstalled it :-)  Ah well it should be quick to reinstall
<TheimonAfk> yah
<TheimonAfk> thats easy
<yoruichi> lalala
<TheimonAfk> :)
<yenemy> bruenig: whoa... weird. well, now that i think of it i haven't tried writing, but i know i can surf around in my ntfs partition and look at stuff
<bruenig> yenemy, yeah you can read no problem
<yenemy> oh, so it's just writing
<yenemy> nm then, heheh
<bruenig> yenemy, right
<Vilkus> This is what appears when I try to access de partition
<Vilkus> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<Vilkus> error: could not execute pmount
<yoruichi> im using ubuntu 5.1...who noe how to install software
<bruenig> !software | yoruichi
<ubotu> yoruichi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yoruichi> thx alot!!
<Pici> yoruichi: 5.10 has been end of life for quite a while, I dont believe the repository servers are still up.
<Pici> !breezy | yoruichi
<ubotu> yoruichi: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<yoruichi> hahaha
<yoruichi> ok ok~~~
<yenemy> so, i can do an apt-get install on ntfs-3g and it should let me write to my ntfs partitions?
<TomPurnell_> Hi, I'm running Feisty and I don't seem to have a link to my home dir on my desktop. I'd like one. Is there a decent way of doing this? If i use ln it doesnt use the nice home folder icon, and if I drag home from my places menu to the desktop, i cant drag and drop files onto it correctly
<neverblue> yenemy, no hurt in giving it a try, right?
<bruenig> yenemy, you are supposed to have to do some extra configuration to /etc/fstab, changing ntfs to ntfs-3g and whatnot, but that might be covered in some post-install script knowing ubuntu
<neverblue> TomPurnell, you can add an icon if you like
<kanedaddy> Hi
<yenemy> well, i dunno; this is my linux debut, really
<BankHead> hello
<nonn> hallo
<neverblue> yenemy, is it a local NTFS drive
<TomPurnell> neverblue you mean manually set the icon of the link?
<yenemy> bruenig: righto... well, if i have to reinstall, no big
<yenemy> neverblue: yeah... same drive actually, different partition
<TomPurnell> neverblue but then it has the shortcut emblem on it
<neverblue> TomPurnell, correct
<bruenig> yenemy, you won't have to reinstall it is pretty easy, just edit /etc/fstab and everywhere you see ntfs, replace with ntfs-3g
<yenemy> oooh, ok
<neverblue> TomPurnell, you can run an application, rather than create a shortcut
<yoruichi> one more help pls...
<yenemy> sweet, i can do that
<TomPurnell> neverblue: and then drag and drop doesn't work correctly
<yoruichi> i tried to update in terminal...
<yoruichi> yoruichi@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
<yoruichi> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<yoruichi> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<yoruichi> tis came out
<thanda> yoruichi: Close the synaptic please...
<gcostello> yoruichi: prefix the command with sudo
<yoruichi> how??
<summer_s4> how do i update teh kernal of ubuntu?
<BankHead> investigating
<bruenig> yoruichi, sudo apt-get update, but also, if you are on breezy, you are going to want to upgrade
<Pici> !kernel | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gcostello> yoruichi: sudo apt-get update
<boris_> i want to install fedora and partition my disk to 50% 50% so i will have both fedora and ubuntu installed. When i will boot then GRUB will ask me what OS i want to boot right '
<boris_> ?*
<gcostello> thanda: he's using the terminal
<Penguinaremyfrie> I have a problem... I am trying to connect at the wireless at college and cannot get it to get an ip address
<yoruichi> i tried the sudo apt-get update
<yoruichi> yoruichi@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<yoruichi> Password:
<yoruichi> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
<yoruichi> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release
<yoruichi> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<yoruichi> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<yoruichi> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<yoruichi> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<yenemy> i gotta say, thanks... last time i tried linux, the community experience was nowhere near this pleasant
<yoruichi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<thanda> gcostello: I am aware of that, but if he opened synaptic and use apt-get update on terminal...it will complain about cannot lock and so on...
<yoruichi> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<yoruichi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<yoruichi> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<yoruichi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<Penguinaremyfrie> !wireless
<yoruichi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<yoruichi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<yoruichi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<yoruichi> Reading package lists... Done
<yoruichi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yoruichi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@137.98.48.60.wmu01-home.tm.net.my]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<faileas> pastebin > yoruichi
<thanda> yoruichi: Try one more time apt-get update
<elkbuntu> yoruichi, let me know when your flooding has finished
<bruenig> thanda, it might be that breezy is end of life
<dimitri> hi, i have a problem with 64bit firefox and flash. i have followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29 it worked untill i restarted. about:firefox says the plugin is loaded...
<fifth-element> can anybody plz tellme how to use crontab
<bruenig> !cron | fifth-element
<ubotu> fifth-element: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dimitri> *about:plugins i mean
<bruenig> fifth-element, any specific questions beyond that, just ask
<thanda> bruenig: How do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<fifth-element> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b yoruichi!*@*]  by elkbuntu
<bruenig> thanda, well ubuntu can't maintain repos for a release forever, it has been 1.5 years since breezy was released and it is officially no longer supported
<elkbuntu> bah
<ti4mi> Hello, is it possible to plug a PS/2 keyboard via USB adaptor to a USB-only notebook?
<kazzmir> ekiga recognizes my webcam but camorama cant deal with it
<Draconist> nalioth: hi, i'm at #ubuntu-hr channel and i would like to ask you to drop my nick so i can re-register it, thx!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@137.98.48.60.wmu01-home.tm.net.my]  by elkbuntu
<ewook> ti4mi: yes.
<yoruichi> ...
<capri> hi
<bruenig> yoruichi, upgrade
<thanda> bruenig: Yeah...may be you don't find any updates...but may be see the repos alive...atleast for a while.
<capri> need help with a lan connection
<ti4mi> ewook: please give me a hint
<yoruichi> how to upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<genii> ti4mi: Yes i have such an adapter which operates fine with ubuntu, a belkin model
<yenemy> man, chanserv hates elkbuntu
<yoruichi> pls...help me
<ewook> ti4mi: you get a adaptor, and a ps/2 keyb and plug it in?
<ti4mi> the devices dind't get registrated.
<Pici> !upgrade | yoruichi
<ubotu> yoruichi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gcostello> !upgrade > yoruichi
<ewook> ti4mi: try another port
<bruenig> thanda, yeah I am not sure if they actually cut the repos off or just stop security updates and whatnot, I imagine at some point the repos themselves have to be cut off else they will simply run out of space, 18,000+ new packages for every 6 months
<ti4mi> I plugged it in and nothing happened
<yoruichi> thx evrybody bye...
<ti4mi> only the internal keyboard...
<Dr_Link> brb
<chuckp> hello everyone : )
<elkbuntu> yenemy, hardly
<thanda> bruenig: I don't think canonical can run out of space :)
<summer_s4> when is the next update manager update comming?
<capri> how can I make a connection with a crossover cable successful??
<Some_Person> How do I change the default IRC client?
<IdleOne> Some_Person: change it from what to what?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: from xchat-gnome to xchat
<IdleOne> Some_Person: sudo apt-get xchat-common should get you the "old" not so sucky xchat
<chuckp> I have a new dell d630 on live cd install I get can't access tty; job control turned off. I want to dual boot with XP pro
<Some_Person> IdleOne: I have it
<Some_Person> IdleOne: but I want to make it the default client
<Some_Person> IdleOne: When I click an irc:// link in Firefox, it tries to open it in xchat-gnome
<yenemy> wouldn't that be a firefox setting?
<netdiggerxxx> How do I change my splashscreen??
<IdleOne> Some_Person: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<Pici> !usplash | netdiggerxxx
<ubotu> netdiggerxxx: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Some_Person> IdleOne: I tried that
<gcostello> Some_Person try sudo update-alternatives
<IdleOne> brb
<Some_Person> gcostello: sudo update-alternatives what?
<faileas> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gcostello> Some_Person: sudo update-alternatives --config irc
<nodesert_> i can not start xserver
<Some_Person> gcostello: "No alternatives for irc."
<yenemy> man, when did firefox get so bloated
<chuckp> I have a new dell d630 on live cd install I get can't access tty; job control turned off. I want to dual boot with XP pro
<Lappy> the brightness of my sony vaio is killing me... and there's no way for me to reduce it.. i've tried so many things.. none seemed to work... anyone has any ideas? (SONY VAIO VGN-FE38GP)
<thanda> Lappy: did you tried xgamme
<thanda>  Lappy: did you tried xgamma
<Lappy> thanda, no I did not.. noone mentioned it in any forums.. i'll try it
<Lappy> !xgamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k5ehx> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<thanda>  Lappy: xgamma -gamma 0.4
<boris_> ubuntu feisty doesnt detect blank dvd, what do i do now ?
<thanda> Lappy: Does it work now....
<Lappy> thanda,  yeah but still brightness too high.
<thanda>  Lappy: xgamma -gamma 0.1
<Lappy> plus the words look crappy as if it was 16 bits
<thanda> Lappy: reduce the value....
<gcostello> Lappy: have you looked in the BIOS?
<Lappy> thanda, I did, I dont want this, I need something to do with brightness.
<thanda> Lappy: what graphic card is that?
<Lappy> gcostello, no I was trying to fix the fn keys so i can do that.
<Lappy> thanda, geforce 7600 go
<duryodhan22> hey Ubuntu destroyed my partition table :( ... without telling me ...
<duryodhan22> Is there any way to get back what I lost ?
<thanda> Lappy: Do you have nvidia settings...
<Lappy> thanda, I installed some... not sure if that's everything though...
<Lappy> thanda, nvidia-gls
<chuckp> can't access tty; job control turned off on live cd install
<Lappy> thanda, nvidia-glx
<ZAKhan_> can someone tell me ho i run mirc with wine?
<thanda> Lappy: If you have installed the drivers manually..then you will get the settings manager..
<Lappy> thanda, when i installed ubuntu it updated a lot of stuff, and it dled the nvidia thing.. I didn't apt-get them or anything.
<Radish> hi, im using ubuntu, been very successful so far, but no sound
<TomPurnell> duryodhan22: http://www.salingfamily.net/trav/linux/lost_partition.html
<Radish> I went to the sound thing in system and changed the devices and when I click test I hear a beep
<Scunizi> ZAKhan_: have you tried Xchat?  or irssi two of the more preferred on linux
<skino> hi there im wondering if some1 can help me. i need to get Open GL running on my system. now i can get GLXgears to run and i get 3888 frames in 5.0 seconds = 771.538 FPS
<Radish> but when I go to the system sounds and click test, I hear nothing
<thanda> Lappy: Difficult to instruct now...if you have nvidia settings...then..you can control these display parameters...
<Lappy> thanda, I went to nvidia-settings now, and was able to do it.
<Lappy> thanda, thx...
<Lappy> thanda, do you by any chance know how to make the fn keys work?
<thanda> Lappy: Got the nice display now...or still you have any issues
<thanda> Lappy: I never tried...but there is a topic about that in the forum.
<Some_Person> So how do I make firefox use XChat for irc:// links?
<ZAKhan_> Scunizi, i am using xchat for now .. i just want to know how to install application under wine
<duryodhan22> I am sorry but the ubuntu site doesn't  work without https which my http-proxy doesn't allow
<skino> hi there im wondering if some1 can help me. i need to get Open GL running on my system. now i can get GLXgears to run and i get 3888 frames in 5.0 seconds = 771.538 FPS. in restricted drivers there is a nvidia accelerated graphics driver wich is disabled.... every time i enable it and restart all i get is a black screen
<Lappy> thanda, i've looked a lot and did many of the stuff asked, none of them worked.. as for brightness yeah it worked thx
<neverblue> Some_Person, there is an addon
<Scunizi> ZAKhan_: to install an .exe under wine you usually type "wine /location/program.exe"
<Some_Person> Also, I'd like to know why the heck it is trying to use xchat-gnome, which isn't installed.
<neverblue> skino, define black screen?
<TomPurnell> skino: which nvidia card do you have
<thanda> skino: what graphic card do you have? and...what arch does your pc belong to...
<ZAKhan_> Scunizi, do i just copy the directory in my home folder and type that?
<zpertee> is it possible to limit the commands available to remote ssh logins.  for example I don't want someone to be able to log in to my server and shut it down?
<skino> i have a 7900GS graphics carn in my Dell XPS 1710. but i connect to an external 24" monitor wich i have got working with the top resolution i want
<frojnd> how can I copy files between two linux machines with ssh ?
<skino> as for the black screen thats all it is. i restart i hear all the sounds but nothing to see
<SlimeyPe1e> frojnd: use scp or sftp
<neverblue> Some_Person, its set as your default irc client, if you removed xchat-gnome, then you have to adjust the settings to make xchat the default irc client
<thanda> skino: your frames per second is too low...I guess...
<eifzon> frojnd, sudo scp file yourcomputer@yourip:/home/user/
<TomPurnell> thanda: you mean refresh rate?
<neverblue> skino, so your running duals
<Some_Person> neverblue: And how do I do that? I removed xchat-gnome because I never used it.
<skino> well im running my dell 24" monitor at 1920x1200 fine
<thanda> TomPurnell: No the frames per second from glxgears
<skino> its just when i enable this Nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<russ_> hello world :)
<thanda> skino: Yes...don't try restricted driver manager...
<skino> this issue came about when i tried to install Cedega.... it says i dont have a working OpenGL
<skino> what shud i try then?
<skino> i need Open GL
<thanda> skino: If you have installed nvidia drivers by hand..then you don't have this problem...
<skino> im pretty new too Linux and i havnt installed them by hand
<Some_Person> skino: do you have nvidia driver installed?
<TomPurnell> skino: I agree with thanda, install the drivers manually
<skino> can u get them from the Nvidia site?
<skino> i assumed they were allready installed
<thanda> skino: Try installing nvidia drivers manually...please fetch it from www.nvidia.com
<lonran> hi everybody
<Some_Person> neverblue: How do I change the default IRC client?
<neverblue> Some_Person, you would do that inside FF, right?
<russ_> hello lonran
<TomPurnell> skino: yes, grab them online. just make sure you remove the one from the repo first
<neverblue> Some_Person, you are trying to open this in FF, correct?
<Some_Person> neverblue: I don't know, but I doubt it. I would never tell FF to use xchat-gnome.
<thanda> skino: Is that x86 or x86_64
<TomPurnell> skino: otherwise you might find it loads the wrong one. i had that problem with my 8500
<neverblue> Some_Person, you dont have to, if its setup by default :/
<skino> x86
<thanda> skino: They are not....
<russ_> I just install MozillaChat and it just works
<skino> repo?
<thanda> skino: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<lonran> is there any way to use vlc for streaming videos and stop it till it is loaded? like in youtube or similiar. I cant manage to follow the loading progress.
<thanda> skino: You must read the instructions before you install...
<Some_Person> neverblue: I installed xchat-gnome myself, but then decided I preferred xchat. So I removed xchat-gnome.
<skino> is that going to be ok for my laptop graphics card?
<thanda> skino: There are few things you must do to get it working...
<neverblue> Some_Person, you are basically just wanting to open irc in FF, which was your initial question, correct?
<Some_Person> neverblue: Shouldn't the setting be iin ubuntu instead of FF?
<thanda> skino: You will find the rest in the forums...
<russ_> Question:  I want to install a Python library, I know how to do this in Windows, where do I put it in Ubuntu?
<neverblue> Some_Person, ubuntu doesnt open applications for you, you do that yourself
<Some_Person> neverblue: No, I want irc:// links to use xchat instead of xchat-gnome.
<neverblue> Some_Person, where are you visiting irc:// links at?
<Some_Person> neverblue: They are all over the web
<neverblue> Some_Person, in which applications
<Some_Person> neverblue: Firefox
<skino> man i love linux so far but its such a pain to do some basic stuff if u havnt used linux before
<neverblue> Some_Person, then you need to set it in FF
<Some_Person> neverblue: From my experience in Windows, the setting is in the OS, not the browser.
<neverblue> Some_Person, please try and listen, we have gone full circle with this
<Frogzoo> !docs | skino
<ubotu> skino: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<neverblue> Some_Person, then you do what you like
<TomPurnell> Some_Person: load up gconf-editor and search for irc
<thanda> skino: because these drivers are kind of binary blobs...ubuntu has no rights to distribute that...
<chuckp004> Failed to start X server on new laptop ubuntu install
<TomPurnell> Some_Person: you probably want /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/irc
<thanda> skino: there is package called envy...to automate this process...
<neverblue> oh please dont use envy
<skino> wasnt that a distrobution of ubuntu?
<SlimeyPe1e> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<neverblue> skino, it was Edgy
<Some_Person> TomPurnell: Thank you, that fixed it
<SlimeyPe1e> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thanda> skino: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu7_all.deb
<TomPurnell> Some_Person: glad to help
<thanda> skino: this will do the job for you...
<summer_s4> why is it that ubuntu's server is ALWAYS so slow?
<neverblue> chuckp, whats your hardware, video ?
<TomPurnell> summer_s4: choose a mirror
<drock> ubotu: Envy and Automatix are dangerous
<summer_s4> tompurnell: it is the one that you download the packages for ubuntu for it.
<thanda> skino: after installing envy just run the envy as $envy -g
<summer_s4> tompurnell: ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<eracc> drock, ubotu is a bot ...
<drock> doh!
<TomPurnell> summer_s4: you can select a different mirror from the mirror list. perhaps you'll have a faster connection to another
<drock> hence the BOT
<chuckp004> Intel integrated graphics
<eracc> :)
<drock> lol
<TomPurnell> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chuckp004> x3100
<neverblue> TomPurnell, i wouldnt use the ca. ubuntu site in sources.list, they tend to be a bit slower
<duryodhan22> hey,
<summer_s4> tompurnell: i am using the add/remove application thing
<duryodhan22> ubuntu destroyed my partition tables ... do you know of a way I can recover them?
<chuckp004> lol, no its not
<chuckp004> \
<neverblue> chuckp004, a bit more detail please, use: lspci | grep intel
<duryodhan22> I am pretty sure it hasn't destroyed my data ...
<TomPurnell> summer_s4: close that and open up system/administration/synaptic package manager
<summer_s4> how do i change what site add/remove applications gets teh app's
<neverblue> chuckp004, are you able to view your xorg.conf?
<summer_s4> tompurnell: it gets them from the same place
<drock> Can anyone explain Gnome themes. Why some apps are themed, but others like Synaptic look unthemed?
<faileas> duryodhan22: testdisk. and BTW interesting nick ;p
<kitby> is there a GUI for configuring various power management  / ACPI settings (for example, the max cpu frequency, the governor to use)?
<Lappy> thanda, just found 'smartdimmer' also does the job it seems :)
<TomPurnell> summer_s4: once you're in synaptic you can change the source server
<Pici> drock: because when you run things like synaptic, you are effectively using the root account, which has no theme preferences.
<TomPurnell> summer_s4: settings / repositories / 'Download From'
<chuckp028> hey
<eracc> duryodhan22, since you did backup before you messed with changing your partition tables just restore your backed up partition tables. :>
<chuckp028> sorry about that
<summer_s4> aarg if only i didn't tell add/remove applications thing to download and install 75 app's
<drock> Pici: I could run that as root and change it?
<duryodhan22> faileasL testdisk ? and thanks , I am suprised you know what it means , Indian?
<chuckp028> fatal error says no screens found
<summer_s4> and i need them all
<neverblue> <neverblue> chuckp004, are you able to view your xorg.conf?
<TomPurnell> Pici: my synaptic uses the correct theme
<duryodhan22> eracc : yeah thanks! :P
<chuckp028> no display devices found
<frojnd> I tryed to format it into ext3, but there was error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33842/   dmesg output  Can someone tell me why tehre is a bad block, and how can I format disk ? :S
<neverblue> neverblue> chuckp004, are you able to view your xorg.conf?
<neverblue> ops
<neverblue> <neverblue> chuckp004, a bit more detail please, use: lspci | grep intel
<neverblue> * trtr3434_ has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<drock> I should note I'm using Compiz-Fusion
<neverblue> son of a
<Pici> drock: yes, I suppose you could run gksudo gnomethemeprogram (I dont know what its called off the top of my head)
<chuckp028> timeout
<chuckp028> its not intel its nvidia
<westly> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<neverblue> chuckp028, can you please give me the info I requested?
<faileas> duryodhan22: yup, and i do know the mahabhatatha. testdisk is an app that in my personal experince has had a great track record for that task. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk main site. some popular live cds have em, even ubuntu
<drock> gnome-theme-manager
<summer_s4> nvidia is microsoft
<chuckp028> and what is path to xorg.conf
<Pici> chuckp028: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thirst> the mplayer binary downloaded from medibuntu complains of dependencies when I try to install using "dpkg -i" How can I auto-resolve the deps. I have ubuntu-dvd-iso in apt-sources
<neverblue> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuckp028> found it
<neverblue> or gedit, if you prefer
<chuckp028> in it what do you need to know
<neverblue> i need to know the lspci first
<neverblue> since you havent supplied that yet
<duryodhan22> shit ubuntu comes with testdisk ???
<duryodhan22> damn damn
<neverblue> !language | duryodhan22
<ubotu> duryodhan22: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mr_bean> brb
<chuckp028> ctrl+w lspci: not found
<duryodhan22> faileas : I removed the harddisk from the laptop thinking nothing is possible now
<thirst> how can I add a directory full of .debs to my apt sources list
<neverblue> what driver are you using, its in the xorg.conf?
<duryodhan22> neverblue : sorry .. even d*** is frowned upon ? it isn't usually ...
<neverblue> duryodhan22, sh!t is
<Thanda> thirst: Why you want to do that?
<faileas> duryodhan22: you could pop it in a 2.5 inch case to fix it, or pop it back in ;)
<Pici> thirst: you can install them all at once with dpkg -i *.deb if they are all dependencies of one another.
<chuckp028> nvidia default card
<thirst> the mplayer binary downloaded from medibuntu complains of dependencies when I try to install using "dpkg -i" To auto-resolve the deps. I have ubuntu-dvd-iso in apt-sources
<neverblue> chuckp, what is the driver in the xorg.conf
<neverblue> its the one with Driver on the same line
<Thanda> thirst: You can point the repositories od mediubuntu, and pull all the packages....
<Pici> thirst: Do you have an internet connection on that computer?
<faileas> i've even run it on a corrupted vmware image, its really useful ;)
<Thanda> thirst: without installing each package individually.
<chuckp028> nv
<thirst> Thanda:  Pici no net connection on that comp..
<neverblue> chuckp028, and its working atm?
<chuckp028> Xserver crashes but yeah
<neverblue> chuckp028, you have to be a bit more clear
<Thanda> thirst: Are you sure, that you also downloaded the dependency packages...for mplayer
<chuckp028> its a new laptop from dell
<Lappy> compiz-core has been on my update list for the past 15 mins, I've updated it/installed it around 10 times... it's still there, i even tried restarting, it's still there... how do I get rid of it?
<neverblue> it works, but X crashes?
<chuckp028> Ubuntu load bar
<chuckp028> shows up clear
<chuckp028> then modules load    [ok] 
<neverblue> chuckp028, this is a very difficult conversation to have
<chuckp028> and then Xserver
<thirst> Thanda:  mplayer complains of liibarts etc.. which i presume will be present in the ubuntu-dvd-iso
<neverblue> im going to have to stop helping, sorry
<six_> Hi, if i start ubuntu normally my screen is just black
<neverblue> good luck though
<chuckp028> x's all over screen with blue error message
<Thanda> thirst: It may be there, but I am not sure about the versions....and so on...
<chuckp028> Xserver failed to load
<six_> but if i start in recovery mode i can see everything
<sherkin> Quelqu'un pourrait -t-il me pointer un tuto/how-to (fr ou en) pour recontruire un package ubuntu depuis la source ?
<chuckp028> so my driver is nv
<tommax> anyone can tell me a new software for view widget on gnome desktop?
<cwillu> anybody know if gnome-power-manager still has issues wasting more power than it saves?
<sherkin> Hi,
<tommax> hi all
<six_> i used  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sherkin> I'm looking for a tutorial  or How-to to rebuild the package ...
<drock> ok, I installed my theme again as root using gnome-theme-manager but it worked
<six_> to reconfigure my computer
<thirst> its always a bad idea to install ubuntu/debian on pcs without net connection..
<faileas> sherkin: you want to build apps from source?
<sherkin> yup
<Thanda> thirst: yeah...to some extent.
<faileas> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sherkin> emacs22
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> ohh
<tommax> anyone know a good tutorial for derby database used with java?
<drock> you may want checkinstall too
<sherkin> !build-essentials
<cwillu> six_: ?
<six_> yes?
<cwillu> thought you were asking a question, sorry :p
<drock> sherkin: checkinstall too. it ill build a deb and install it
<six_> yes: how to configure my computer
<cwillu> six_: what's wrong with it?
<six_> i just see a black monitor
<drock> six: fresh install of Ubuntu?
<six_> directly after grup
<six_> yes it is
<six_> or grub
<srn> how do i check which PCI adress my graphicscard has, for defining in the xorg.conf?
<drock> six: you saw the Ubuntu bootsplash, no?
<six_> no i dont see it
<srn> busid *
<wnet_michi>  windows an dich macht   windows an dich macht
<drock> six: hmm... not my bag...booting issues. sorry
<six_> only the recovery mode is ok
* giezka assalamu alaikum all
<drock> six: maybe unplug any peripherals before booting
<gordonjcp> !de | wnet_michi
<ubotu> wnet_michi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<six_> i try it on the german channel :)
<drock> Six: good luck
<six_> thx for help :) !!!!
<summer_s4> My gosh i got such an improovement by using a minnesota server over the canada
<sherkin> faileas, drock: Thx :)
<drock> np
<drock> l8r all
<kapau> hi guys
<TheimonAfk> hi
<kapau> need some help ....i just installed ubuntu on my old computer...but it hangs on the loading screen :(
<srn> i just made a fresh install of 7.04 .. i've installed nvidia-glx and defined nvidia as the the driver to be used for the current device.. however, and mind you that this is on a completely fresh install, it says that there is an api mismatch and the nvidia kernel module is the wrong version. how do i fix it?
<TheimonAfk> kapau, after grub?
<Cybe> Hey everybody :D does anyone know how I can log all ping requests? I have a router so maybe it needs to be configured first?
<srn> (xorg crashes with that errormsg)
<kapau> theimon: yes after grub (but it automatically loads something unless i press esc)
<TheimonAfk> yes kapau
<TheimonAfk> when you get that loading screen, press ctrl+alt+f1
<TheimonAfk> then you get the "behind the scenes" look of things
<TheimonAfk> maybe then you can see where the error occurs
<kapau> theimon: okay i'll try that and reboot :)
<TheimonAfk> srn, which nvidia version did you install
<TheimonAfk> ?
<TheimonAfk> which driver version that is
<srn> hm, the one in the default reposatory
<TheimonAfk> have you had another version installed prior to this one?
<srn> no
<srn> this is completely fresh install, because i tried on a upgraded one and had the same problem
<faileas> hmm
<summer_s4> what is the little thing i type into the terminal to get the exe compatibility?
<faileas> is there a text mode irc client?
<srn> faileas, yes, irssi
<IdleOne> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<srn> summer_s4, sudo apt-get install wine
<srn> ?
<summer_s4> srn: thanks
<onats> hi, what's the command to restart the mouse and keyboard services?
<srn> onats, ctrl+alt+backspace
<srn> ?
<onats> are you sure?
<TheimonAfk> hmm if you wouldve had a previous install I would have known the answer
<srn> well it restarts x
<IdleOne> onats: that will restart X
<onats> that's the shortcut for logoff
<TheimonAfk> but on a fresh one...
<onats> what about the /etc/***/ restart?
<Pici> onats: A safer way would be to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<onats> is there something like that?
<Pici> onats:
<onats> there.. that's what i was looking for.. thanks pici!
<srn> TheimonAfk, it says that the kernel module is version 1.0-9631 and the x module is 1.0-9755 .. if its any help
<Pici> onats: Er, but that will restart X as well
<kapau> theimon: i did what you asked me and it's still loading but i noticed this message "ACPI: Bios age(1999) failes cutoff(2000) , acpi=force required to enable acpi"
<onats> errr
<onats> just the mouse...
<onats> after a while my mouse stops working...
<IdleOne> /etc//init.d/mouse restart maybe
<onats> i dont know how to resolve the problem..
<IdleOne> /etc/init.d/mouse restart maybe
<onats> there's no mouse....
<TheimonAfk> kapau, the system is still booting?
<summer_s4> how do i install virtualbox?
<srn> there is no spoon :P
<IdleOne> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Pici> onats: The mouse and keyboard are defined through xorg, if it dies when in a tty session, you might have a hardware issue
<kapau> theimon: it appears to be stuck on loading hardware drivers
<faileas> !build-essentials>faileas
<onats> Pici, hmmm, how should i go about trying to solve it?
<kapau> theimon: but when i transfer this hard disk to the newer pc it works perfectly...so i guess ubuntu doesn't work on older computers?
<TheimonAfk> kapau, can you pinpoint which one?
<onats> i still don't want to give up my wireless mouse+keyboard combo...
<xfiles_ken> 123
<TheimonAfk> well
<TheimonAfk> it should
<Lappy> after typing ./configure, i got this error: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TheimonAfk> ubuntu doesnt have that high sysreqs
<Pici> Lappy: install the build-essential package
<IdleOne> Lappy: sudo apt-get install build-essential after that is installed run ./configure again
<kapau> theimon: here's the last three lines... Starting basic networking.. OK starting kernel event manager... [ok]  ... Loading Hardware drivers... *blinking line*
<Lappy> alright Pici  IdleOne
<SlimeyPe1e> kapau: ubuntu should work OK on anything better than a P200 with 128MB RAM
<Pici> onats: I'm thinking
<SlimeyPe1e> hardware support notwithstanding
<xfiles_ken> u
<Lappy> thought i had these :|
<kapau> slimey: thanks my system is a p3 450...hope it works here :)
<Pici> onats: If you can ssh in after the keyboard/mouse die you could check out dmesg for any wierd errors.
<kapau> theimon: no specifics... it's just loading hardware drivers... and then the blinking line after no [ok]  sign
<j85wilson> mad-sibyl: prophesy
<mad-sibyl> killerpiggy: whats your going to work.
<IdleOne> kapau: should work pretty good. you might want to install a window manager like xfce to run a little faster though
<trtr3434> hello
<duryodhan22> hey where in the ubuntu live CD can I find the test disk program ?
<kapau> idle: thanks for the tip man :) i just can't get ubuntu to boot on this older pc ... :) it works perfectly on the new one
<trtr3434> first time i install ubuntu i can hear sound but after i update, i can't here anything
<onats> pici, what's the series of commands?
<hyphenated> duryodhan22: it should be a choice from the first startup screen just after turning on the computer
<Pici> onats: You'd need to have openssh-server installed on your computer and another computer you can use an ssh client from.  Then you could just type `dmesg` and read it
<onats> i have a terminal open... and typed dmesg
<nughi> christ
<ken-firewall_> XCHAT
<Lappy> china-man ftw!
<xfiles_ken> 
<IdleOne> !english | xfiles_ken
<ubotu> xfiles_ken: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xfiles_ken> XCHAT
<Pici> !zh | xfiles_ken
<ubotu> xfiles_ken: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xfiles_ken> 
<ggordon> no hables?
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a way to define the fonts used by qt apps when using ubuntu, i mean for applications such as kate when run under gnome?
<xfiles_ken> 
<IdleOne> ggordon: ??
<] WM[KnaveWave> irc supports unicode?
<Pici> ] WM[KnaveWave: yes.
<Pici> ] WM[KnaveWave: Of course, your client has to too.
<matjan> hi, the other day i switched the mode of my modem from bridged to routing... i had lots of trouble with my internet connection so i tried that... it seems that browsing is much better now, but at times gaim or xchat lose their connection, and azureus is fairly slow... i lost connection just now... whenever such a disconnect occurs, also torrent transfers drop to zero (in and out)... not sure yet how streams behave...
<GNine> ubuntu 7.04 is having hiccups at frequent interval where the system halts for a few seconds (freeze) and then resume for no apparent reason. any input on this?
<] WM[KnaveWave> wow... is this new? I had checked into it a few years ago
<matjan> does anyone have experience with port forwarding?
<aluno> carlos
<Scunizi> matjan, maybe I can help.. what's up
<gordonjcp> GNine: something periodically hammering CPU or disk?
<GNine> it does it even when idle or running a screen saver
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a way to define the fonts used by qt apps when using ubuntu, i mean for applications such as kate when run under gnome?
<Scunizi> matjan: just read your previous post.  Is your "modem" a adsl modem?
<matjan> Scunizi, as i said...i've had lots of trouble with my internet connection lately and tried to switch from bridged to routing mode on my modem
<matjan> Scunizi, yes
<Pici> IrishDave: I think you'd need to install kcontrol and config stuff from there.  It might bring in the rest of KDE as dependencies though.
<madman91> why do i have 3 users logged in
<Scunizi> matjan: and it has several ports for additional computers on the back?
<matjan> Scunizi, no
<IrishDave> Pici: that's what I though and why I was hoping there might be a qt control panel or something
<Dr_Link> Is there any screen-activity-recording software available for Ubuntu Linux?
<IdleOne> matjan: names?
<IrishDave> might install kde anyway cos ill want to play with kde4 once released
<IdleOne> ooopps I meant madman91 names of users?
<matjan> Scunizi, IdleOne, a gnet modem
<koan> gnome is making my system slow
<koan> can i install xfce on my ubuntu
<_mitch_> thats like, impossible
<Scunizi> matjan: k looking it up..
<matjan> Scunizi, IdleOne, bb0060 to be precise
<madman91> greg :0  greg pts/0  greg pts/1
<_mitch_> at least u dont have KDE
<madman91> IdleOne:
<koan> Synaptic also hangs when i try  to search, i am using feisty
<madman91> IdleOne: basically it is only me ... but on 3 screens?
<matjan> IdleOne, ok ;)
<IdleOne> madman91: yeah sorta
<IdleOne> madman91: it is normal I believe
<madman91> IdleOne: is there a way to make it into 1 user?
<IdleOne> madman91: i have 2 at all times
<Pici> IrishDave: I thought there was something...  *maybe* qt4 or qt3-config might do it
<koan> Any ideas guys
<IdleOne> madman91: if it is not causing any problems then leave it alone :)
<koan> How can i install xfce on my ubuntu feisty
<IdleOne> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<TheeMahn2003> Dr_Link, yes istanbul and recordmydesktop
<IrishDave> Pici: not finding anything in the repositories sadly
<Greevous> Is anyone familiar with "downgrading" to a previous release? For example, from Fiesty to Dapper LTS?
<Dark_Shadow> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card can't find the driver
<speaker219> Does anybody know if it's possible to disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<speaker219> Dark_shadow, you need to use ndiswrapper.
<madman91> how can i set/check the time through commandline?
<speaker219> madman: set time
<Dark_Shadow> thx speaker
<madman91> thanks speaker219
<IdleOne> Greevous: only a fresh install can do a downgrade but you want to backup /home if there are files you need
<speaker219> So does anybody know if it's possible to disable Ctrl+Alt+backspace?
<Greevous> IdleOne, so a fresh install from the live cd or alternate cd?
<madman91> speaker219: i cant seem to find a man page ?
<kapau> hey guys my ubuntu locks up upon loading hardware drivers...any ideas? :(
<Pici> IrishDave:  Sorry then :/
<matjan> Scunizi, sorry... i did lose connection just now...
<IdleOne> Greevous: either provided it is a LTS cd
<speaker219> madman91: hold on
<Greevous> IdleOne, thank you very much
<matjan> Scunizi, last post i saw from you was "k looking it up.."
<speaker219> http://www.ss64.com/bash/set.html
<Scunizi> matjan: yep.. looked at the setup screens for the modem.. did't see a location to configure port forwarding.
<Scunizi> matjan: trying to find a more definitive link for setup description
<GNine> frequent system lagging on idle on ubuntu feisty 7.04 - any suggestions?
<matjan> Scunizi, ok... ty
<johnficca> I'm trying  to compile Gnash with agg rendering what is the configure switch for that ?
<speaker219> madman91: do you have a GUI installed?
<Scunizi> matjan: which model do you have?
<madman91> speaker219: not on this particular computer.. no
<GNine> it actually happens at any time at frequent intervals.
<speaker219> i see
<Pici> GNine: Perhaps trackerd or beagled is indexing your system, have you looked at top while this is happening?
<matjan> Scunizi, bb0060
<speaker219> madman91: also see http://www.ss64.com/bash/date.html
<IrishDave> Pici: kcontrol worked and didnt require the whole of kde :)
<Pici> IrishDave: Good :)
<matjan> Scunizi, bb0060b even
<madman91> thanks speaker219
<IrishDave> Pici: at least all it installed didnt take long to download on a uni internet connection :D (easily get 100mb/s if the server would upload it)
<GNine> pici: there is no indication for the annomally.  it just happens .. like right now while writing this line
<Pici> GNine: And nothing is spiking in your `top` results?
<Scunizi> matjan: here's a pretty complete link on how to setup the modem for portforwarding based on programs. By finding the specific program or looking at other configurations you'll get the idea on how to configure.  http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Gnet/BB0060B/BB0060Bindex.htm
<matjan> Scunizi, ok thanks
<Scunizi> matjan: np..
<titun> my laptop touchpad does not work on Feisty on cold boot, but it works after i reboot from Windows
<titun> what to do?
<geeksauce> is there a quick way to find out which gnome release i'm running?
<titun> i was told to check BIOS, but no use
<speaker219> geeksause > system > about gnome i think
<speaker219> i don't use GNOME but i'm pretty sure
<GNine> system monitor reads all system processes are sleeping .. and then i do get a peak on CPU but nothing to account for it
<Pici> GNine: Make sure you are viewing processes from all users
<geeksauce> speaker219, that did the trick.  thanks
<speaker219> no problem
<titun> any solution for my laotop touchpad problem?
<GNine> everything sleeping
<belem> salut
<GNine> i got two instances of gdm processes , different sizes.. is that normal?
<NSCAD_Nathan> is there any way to set up a print serve in Gnome so that prints from the network are paused until I allow them?
<fsckr> where in gconf-editor can you turn off the icon visibility for the desktop?
<GNine> how about kacpid..
<XiXaQ> do we have a specialized channel for installation help?
<Jin> XiXaQ, don't think so
<ir7> hello?
<XiXaQ> hello ir7 :)
<mailavj> help needed.... sometimes in fiesty .. on second desktop, i cant see panels
<ir7> can someone help me use beryl?
<XiXaQ> ir7, #Ubuntu-effects specialize in it. :)
<ir7> o ok
<ir7> well
<ir7> i clicked on desktop effects
<ir7> and the screen turned white
<ir7> and it returned to the desktop
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the flash player/firefox crash BUG?
<ir7> but it still said do u want to enable this?
<ir7> and i tried numerous times to enable it nut it kept on staying the smae
<ir7> same*
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the flash player 9/firefox crash bug?
<therealnanotube> anyone proficient with mediawiki and php? need some help with redirects...
<trtr3434> pls help me i can't hear any sound
<speaker219> therealnanotube: #php
<speaker219> #mediawiki
<jaime> my locales has changed suddenly to POSIX and i don't know how to get the others back, someone can help me?
<therealnanotube> speaker219: yea, don't use flash. :) hehe, j/k. as to my flash/firefox, i haven't noticed it crashing at all - but i use the official mozilla build, not the repositories version of firefox.
<therealnanotube> speaker219: i already tried mediawiki channel, those guys are all... inert, at the moment.
<therealnanotube> speaker219: i will try #php next, thanks!
<speaker219> sure
<speaker219> therealnanotube: what exactly do you want to know about PHP redirects
<IrishDave> Pici: changing the fonts in kcontrol messed up my firefox :S:S:S raging
<therealnanotube> speaker219: well... i am trying to make a redirect to an external page. i know how to make redirects to internal pages (the usual #REDIRECT [[URL] ] ), but that doesn't work for external urls. it looks like i'd have to hack some source to do that. i tried looking around the source myself, but need some help.
<jaime> my locales has changed suddenly to POSIX and i don't know how to get the others back, i have tried to reconfigure locales, console-data and so... but nothing, can someone help me?
<IrishDave> Pici: phew i fixed it
<bruenig> !repeat | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mailavj> oh  help needed.... sometimes in fiesty .. on second desktop, i cant see panels
<trtr3434> pls help me i can't hear any sound
<Wanderer> Anyone found a tool yet to view visio documents under linux native?
<EvilIdler> jaime: 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-en' might help
<Wanderer> (no wine or vmware) ?
<bruenig> !sound | trtr3434
<ubotu> trtr3434: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jaime> EvilIdler, i have this installed, and i have reinstalled the packages for my language
<Lappy> !FMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mailavj>  help needed.... sometimes in fiesty .. on second desktop, i cant see panels
<EvilIdler> jaime: I am having some locale issues myself right this moment on a server. It seems there are some bug reports relating to it on Launchpad
<therealnanotube> Wanderer: does dia or kivio read visio files?
<jaime> :(
<EvilIdler> jaime: See if you can find any bugs relating to your exact locale
<jaime> ok
<jaime> EvilIdler, thanks
<EvilIdler> Mine was fixed by merely having -en installed (it's just a server), but I dread the day I need a couple of other languages on it :P
<mailavj> someone please help
<Wanderer> therealnanotube: nope, just tried them both
<Wanderer> was hoping by now one of them could import/export vsd files
<VincentMX> how di i get the trashcan to my desktop?
<jaime> EvilIdler, i dont know why it ahs changed
<jaime> EvilIdler, anything worked perfectly
<neverblue2> !ask mailavj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mailavj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue2> !ask | mailavj
<ubotu> mailavj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mailavj>  help needed.... sometimes in fiesty .. on second desktop, i cant see panels
<EvilIdler> jaime: Me neither - it's confusing to set up my server with LC messages all over. Got those to go away, though, but still input is a bit wonky
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(tatters/#ubuntu) owned by root ^^
(rapid/#ubuntu) tatters, give permissions to your user to access video0
(Falstius/#ubuntu) barduck: there is a script for updating dyndns automatically ..
(Seveas/#ubuntu) tatters, which groep?
(MrObvious/#ubuntu) xaoe: Are you using the livecd? That mgiht help.
(Seveas/#ubuntu) group*
<lxgg> heya
(tatters/#ubuntu) I tried my user name but did not work
<lxgg> does anyone know how to install a new network card in ubuntu ?
(rapid/#ubuntu) insert the card.
(rapid/#ubuntu) load the module
(rapid/#ubuntu) what else?
(MrObvious/#ubuntu) lxgg: What kind of network card?
(rapid/#ubuntu) ifconfig?
(Jack_Sparrow/#ubuntu) xaoe: If you are putting the image on the partition before trying to uncompress it to the same partition it will take more room than you plan.  If you did not exclude the backup file from the backup, that will almost double the size of your backup
<tatters> so I need to add www-data into the group section and keep root as the owner?
<barduck> The reason I ask this because I was using distro called ClarkConnect and it had a very nice script to do all these things
<Seveas> tatters, I meant, what is the group of /dev/video0?
<lxgg> MrObvious: 3com corporation 3c905b
<MrObvious> lxgg: Is that an ethernet card or wi-fi?
<xaoe> MrObvious: yes i used gparted on liveCD and SystemREscureCD too
<slackfaceware> how well will kubuntu work on laptop
<lxgg> MrObvious: ethernet
<rapid> slackfaceware, gosh
<rapid> slackfaceware, I've got it on my 500mhz laptop. it runs okay.
<MrObvious> lxgg: Then just install the card into your PCI/USB/whatever port and then it should boot with the new card working.
<rapid> slackfaceware, feisty fawn runs slow as hell but
<drock> lxgg: That should install no problem.
<slackfaceware> i got 1.46GHz and 1G ram
<tatters> Seveas the group is video
<rapid> slackfaceware, well expect it to run fast.
<Chi11y> Hi
<lxgg> drock: yea but how to I install it
<MrObvious> lxgg: Support for NICs is not a problem. If it is then they are aplenty and a new one can be made for 10 bucks easily.
<MrObvious> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Seveas> tatters, sudo adduser www-data video
<sayanriju> Chi11y: Hi
<lxgg> MrObvious: okey thanks
<MrObvious> lxgg: Do you mean actually in the PC?
<Seveas> tatters, then www-data will be in the correct group to access the device
<slackfaceware> will multi card reader work in kubuntu my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> slackfaceware: not likely
<drock> lxgg: physically in the computer or driver?
<kitche> barduck, as I said there is nothing built into linux for reconnection and such without making a shell script a very basic script can be ping -t www.anyurl.com
<rapid> Jack_Sparrow, it should
<lxgg> drock: driver
<lxgg> MrObvious: driver
<xaoe> Jack_Sparrow: i used partimage to restore the image to the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> rapid: I have seen more not work than work
<Chi11y> I'm doing a ubuntu-based distro, but would want the debain-installer instead of the ubuntu installer
<tatters> Seveas: k thnx ,then I guess I should change the owner back to root afterward?
<drock> lxgg: the linux kernel should handle without any setup
<Seveas> tatters, that would be wise :)
<rapid> jack_sparrow: fair enough.
<lxgg> okey ill try to reboot then
<MrObvious> Chi11y: Why?
<Chi11y> my distro is very minimalistic :)
<rapid> slackfaceware, you should install then handle the problems :)
<rapid> probably not the wisest way.
<rapid> but yeah
<pzn> how do I enable "ssh root@server" to a ubuntu server?
<seanj> I used to like minimalistic til I got old and wanted easy
<Chi11y> and I find the ubuntuinstaller slower
<slackfaceware> can i install and let linux handle it?
<drock> lxgg: try running --> lspci  is it listed?
<soundray> slackfaceware, Jack_Sparrow: I have tried several multi-card readers, and they all worked. YMMV
<lwizardl> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> rapid: They should not be a problem.. but too many propietary setups and no drivers.
<dfldf> anyone here using relakks.com service?
<rapid> pzn: check you ssh config to allow root, thought I strongly wouldn't; suggest this
<attunix> Isn't there a command where if I have multiple boot screens installed, it lets me choose which one? Because I did sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop. Later, I removed it, but the boot screen (with the loading bar) remained. Please help.
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> can any one please let me know what  "ls -la /usr" says
<sayanriju> Chi11y: i thght they hav the debian-installer in ubuntu!
<rapid> haha
<kitche> !usplash | attunix
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> i have root
<rapid> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo, why?
<regal> hey, this is gonna sound nubile, but does anyone know much about ubuntu installations?
<ubotu> attunix: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Most all multicard readers..ie  USB work just fine.. it is the internal laptop ones that seem to be a problem
<rapid> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo, ubuntu has no root
<pzn> rapid, yes, it is allowed. however, It still says "wrong password".
<drock> attunix:  sudo apt-get install usplash-ubuntu maybe?
<rapid> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo, use sudo
<sayanriju> lwizardl: Hi
<lwizardl> when I used gnome partition editor to format a drive it didn't give my user write acces how do i fix that
<barduck> kitche: ok, thanks. I need something more robust than that, I will continue my search
<rapid> pzn: did you restart sshd?
<xaoe> can i copy all files on ubuntu-partition to an other medium, reszie te partition and then put the files back on it?
<attunix> kitche: Thanks
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> rapid its root
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> $ ls -la /usr
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> total 124
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> drwxr-xr-x  11 root root
<Enselic> lwizardl: run the gnome partition editor with root privliges, i.e. start it with
<Enselic> sudo
<pzn> rapid, sorry... I was using other server password. it is working ok :)
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: those tend to be SD-only, though.
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> my gdm wont work i think this is why
<drock> attunix:   sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<lwizardl> Enselic, and that will give my normal user write acces after the drive is formated & mounted?
<regal> see, i've got a ibm thinkpad, i series and niether dapper, edgy, or feisty will work
<soundray> lwizardl: no, I reckon Enselic hasn't fully understood your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I may have incorrectly assumed he was talking about his internal laptop reader...
<Enselic> lwizardl: do you mean for those using the partition? the permissions then have nothing to do with how the partition was made (though, you must of course chooise a particion that supports permissions)
<aguitel> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<soundray> !fstab | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sayanriju> soundray: !fstab | lwizardl ...DITTO
<rapid> xvid codec is pissing me off
<drock> !pstree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pstree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !codecs > rapid (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lwizardl> Enselic, i have the drive mountable etc and i can open the drive but not write any files into it
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: I backup with one line tar command in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Enselic> lwizardl: what kind of file system is it?
<sayanriju> lwizardl: what filesystem on it???
<drock> Jack_Sparrow:  it handles open files ok too?
<Chi11y> is there a better app than remastersys for creating a iso based of a installed system? remastersys works well for me, but I would want more configuration
<drock> !remastersys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xaoe> can i copy all files on ubuntu-partition to an other medium, reszie te partition and then put the files back on it?
<dbe> How to make a proper DHCP_RELEASE to the DHCP server, to free up the IP?
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: You can use it while the system is running and online if you want
<lwizardl> currently its ext3
<bruenig> dbe, I would just bring the interface down
<AdemoS|Away> Getting this error /bin/sh/ can't access tty: job control turned off
<moriancumer> Chi11y: does remastersys work with fiesty? I thought I had problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: You are looking for reconstructor perhaps?
<drock> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, might beat the gui app I'm using. What is the command?
<dbe> bruenig: Are you _sure_ that release the IP from the DHCP servers side?
<lwizardl> does ext3 have any issues with large files
<sayanriju> lwizardl: what is the line corrsponding to dat artition in ur /etc/fstab ?
<sayanriju> *partition
<bruenig> dbe, not positive, man dhclient to see if they have some explicit in that regard
<Chi11y> moriancumer: it works for me
<AdemoS> I tried several forum answers, but nothing has worked so far
<dbe> bruenig: I need it to initialize a new MAC address from another NIC.
<Chi11y> moriancumer: ..as far as I know
<bruenig> something*
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: sudo su....  cd /   ...    tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<drock> Sparrow: TY
<Chi11y> moriancumer: I haven't found a good installer yet
<dbe> bruenig: It won't.
<AdemoS> I dont' know how or why a job control would be off
<aguitel> Jack_Sparrow,thanks yes i use ntfs-config and later i make backup stored in ntfs partition
<AdemoS> could be a burn error?
<AdemoS> *it be
<soundray> lwizardl: once you go over 16GB, you *may* have trouble
<sayanriju> Chi11y:  write your own installer script!!
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: Change the name of the backup as needed.. but change BOTH occurances to keep from including the backup tar in the backup process
<xaoe> can i copy all files from ubuntu-system-partition to an other medium, reszie te partition and then put the files back on it?
<sayanriju> xaoe:  u can copy everything 4m a partition to another
<moriancumer> Chi11y: have you tried it with fiesty?
<drock> Sparrow: yeah, I see that. Recursion can be nasty. Recursion can be nasty.
<Jack_Sparrow> xaoe: Yes...  you cal also use the above command to simplify the process.
<Jack_Sparrow> can
<fdoving> attunix: ref. your question in #ubuntu-devel, if you didn't figure it out yet: from a terminal: 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' that's the initial boot-screen.
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> how can i find bugs i posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Chi11y> moriancumer; Ihave successfully created a livecd based on fiesty, I haven't tried installed it yet
<AdemoS> Does anyone know what my error means?  /bin/sh/ can't access tty: job control turned off
<Chi11y> moriancumer; but that time I used the bootscripts of mint
<slackfaceware> the card reader won't work in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: The restore version is...   tar xvpfz backupdell.tgz -C /                    change the name to suit your needs.
<slackfaceware> i've checke
<soundray> lwizardl: but you can create ext3 filesystems with parameters such that a single file may be 64 terabytes.
<slackfaceware> checked
<drock> Sparrow: Thanks. Hope I never need that ;)
<lwizardl> ok what about other filesystems
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Is that during the install and it recurs
<rapid> Pici, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<rapid>  i ran that. and still no go
<lwizardl> currently my highest file size on my computer is 12.3gb
<Chi11y> sayanriju: how would a installation script work, I'm not very experienced in those things
<ker> #panas
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: Yea, but it is handy to have when you need it..
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: I get that message after the boot menu
<AdemoS> Right after I choose "Start and Install Unbuntu"
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: You are trying to run livecd and install correct?
<NineTails> Hello
<kanedaddy> hey
<AdemoS> correct
<drock> Jack_Sparrow:  I may have it save to a Samba share so Veritas can pick it up on the nightly.
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Burn a new one but burn it very slow...
<xaoe> thx everyone! bb
<sayanriju> Chi11y: ok then...dont try it if u donno about the installatn process!!!
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: What speed?
<kanedaddy> unsure
<NineTails> ?
<Chi11y> sayanriju: yeh I think that is best :)
<lwizardl> when i do a sudo nano /etc/fstab i don't see the hdd point (hdd is the drive in gnome partition editor)
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: I had some trouble so I burned one at 8 and it resolved many problems..
<therealnanotube> NineTails: wassup
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: ah okay, I'll check my speed
<soundray> lwizardl: fstab doesn't hold drive names. It holds partition names. man fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Stupid thing is.. it md5'd fine and self test was fine..
<AdemoS> >_< I know
<AdemoS> I can't even get mine to self test
<AdemoS> it gives that same message when I choose "check disc for errors'
<soundray> lwizardl: to create an ext3 for large files, use mke2fs -T largefile (man mke2fs)
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: It just would not install until I burned it at a slow speed.. other than that.. get the alternate cd..
<AdemoS> okay
<lwizardl> soundray, correct but it does list the mount like hdc. hdd,etc
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: yea, the whole burn error problem really sucks, especially when they are not detected by tests...
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: I checked, my currnet disc was buirned at 16x
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try 8x
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Sorry it isnt a good answer..
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: If it solves the problem, it's a fine answer :P
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: It solved the problem on a couple of different installs I have done
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: ALright, well I have a good ammont of CDRs so I'll try it
<therealnanotube> anyone proficient with mediawiki and php? need some help with redirects...
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: I just bought 800 at frys...  $9 per 100
<sayanriju> Chi11y: mind telling a bit bout ur distro??
<mikeskde> noob q: How do I end a session on a virtual console that's no longer accepting bash input?
<sayanriju> coz i've myself made my own recently! :)
<burgermann> Hi. Does anyone know how to exit to shell_
<burgermann> ?
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: Hah, nice deal, but I'll take your $9 dollars and rise you $0 :P I was given a couple stacks for free
<sayanriju> burgermann:  exit
<Chi11y> sayanriju: yes :) It's going to be a minimalistic desktop distro with openbox
<therealnanotube> burgermann: exit a shell, or exit from X to a shell?
<sayanriju> Chi11y: wow! mine uses Fluxbox!
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, I'll try 8x now
<Bergcube> Quick question:  The text-mode installer routines that are on the install CD...  Are they left on the disk of a installed system somewhere?  Is there some way to restart/rerun PARTS of the setup dialogues after the setup is done?
<Chi11y> sayanriju: cool :O
<burgermann> therealnanotube: exit from X to shell
<speaker219> hello
<sayanriju> Chi11y: is it gonna b a live cd?
<Chi11y> sayanriju: what loginmanager do you use?
<drock> burgermann: Instead of exting to GDM?  I often hit ctrl+alt+F2 for TTY2
<therealnanotube> mikeskde: what do you mean exactly?
<Chi11y> sayanriju: I think so
<burgermann> drock: Oh, thx
<Chi11y> sayanriju: but in that case I would need a fast installer
<sayanriju> Chi11y: then y dont u use the linux-live scripts!
<drock>  burgermann: X will still be running on TTY7
<therealnanotube> burgermann: well, if you are ok not quitting X, but just switching away from it, you can switch to a vty with "ctl-alt-f2" (switch batk to x with ctl-alt-f7)
<therealnanotube> burgermann: if you want to actually exit X, log out, then switch to a vty like i said above, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Piyush_1q> Hiya everyone, two questions. 1: What is the next release of ubuntu after 7.04 and where to get it?   2. How to uninstall Gaim. Synaptec wants to remove ubuntu-desktop with gaim
<kitche> !gutsy | Piyush_1q
<ubotu> Piyush_1q: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<drock> therealnanotube: hes gone
<therealnanotube> drock: i saw that after i posted. :)
<speaker219> therealnanotube, do you know if its possible in Xchat-gnome to open a PM tab instead of just like in the channel?
<soundray> Piyush_1q: you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop. It is just a metapackage, consisting of dependencies.
<drock> therealnanotube: I like your solution better
<seanj> /query nickname
<drock> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Piyush_1q> soundray, after I install the new Gaim, do I have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> Piyush_1q: however, I would suggest you just leave gaim and ubuntu-desktop installed. It's not like gaim would cause trouble if you don't use it.
<sauvin> speaker, why don't you download a real xchat? xchat-gnome isn't very good.
<livingdaylight> hello
<soundray> Piyush_1q: what new gaim?
<sayanriju> Piyush_1q: go for Pidgin
<therealnanotube> speaker219: well, just start pming someone, and a new pm tab opens automatically
<speaker219> therealnanotube, doesn't work for me
<livingdaylight> is there a solution to get shockwave working in firefox/linux?
<Piyush_1q> soundray, Gaim is not Pidgin
<cox377> is there anyway of playing a music file from command line?
<cox377> providing there are speakers attached?
<drock> brb
<rapid> mpg123
<rapid> cox377, mpg123
<rapid> cox377, aplay
<soundray> Piyush_1q: why are you telling me that?
<therealnanotube> speaker219: so what happens when you pm someone? where does that show up? or what happens if i pm you?
<cox377> rapid: so mpg123 aplay?
<rapid> cox377, aplay for wav.
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: I may get flamed for this, but wine IE and install shockwave through wine.
<rapid> cox377, mpg123 for mp3
<soundray> !ubotu > therealnanotube, you should have a pm from ubotu now
<Piyush_1q> soundray, you asked what new Gaim, I want to remove old gaim and add Pidgin, but removing old gaim removes ubuntu-desktop too..
<drock> Just installed xchat.  Much better than xchat-gnome
<sauvin> therealnanotube, when I pm somebody with the /msg syntax from a channel window, no new window opens up. When somebody pms ME, the message goes into a new tab.
<rapid> cox377, if you don't have it, try, sudo apt-get install mpg123
<cox377> rapid: it's a .pls file?
<therealnanotube> soundray: yea, that worked :)
<rapid> cox377, thats a playlist.
<aurelie> hello
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: But there are of course security risks running IE anyway.
<livingdaylight> MrObvious, is that the only way? :/
<soundray> Piyush_1q: so, don't remove gaim. Just install pidgin.
<sauvin> speaker219, do you see a userlist along the right side of the XChat window?
<cox377> rapid: it's an audio stream
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: :( Yup
<therealnanotube> sauvin: hmm, yea, same here, it seems
<rapid> cox377: try play it with mpg123
<aurelie> hello evry body!!!
<speaker219> no sauvin, i don't
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: Actually I take that back. You can run Wine with Firefox.
<speaker219> i'm using Xchat-gnome
<livingdaylight> MrObvious, so everyone gets shockwave plugins except linux people?
<etalli> Can anyone help me with my wireless internet connection?
<sauvin> Speaker219, this is sorta why I'm asking why you don't download a real xchat.
<rapid> etalli: whats the problem
<MrObvious> speaker219: Try installing the real xchat.
<etalli> rapid:  It won't connect.
<MrObvious> speaker219: You'll need to enable the repo for it. Follow what ubotu says next:
<MrObvious> !EasySource
<livingdaylight> MrObvious, so, install a windows version of firefox and then run it with wine?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Linuturk> I just booted tribe 4 ubuntu, and my sound card isn't detected. Where do I go to submit this bug so my sound will work in the Gutsy release?
<rapid> etalli: i use iwconfig
<drock> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: Install through wine.
<Tu3sday> etalli, do 'lspci | grep Wireless'
<soundray> !wifi > etalli, please read ubotu's private message.
<Tu3sday> etalli, you have to tell us what you're working with
<Piyush_1q> /exit
<livingdaylight> MrObvious, that i don't get... i need to pull the .exe from a website; i'm not experienced with wine
<rapid> no
<rapid> firefox under wine
<rapid> rofl
<livingdaylight> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<soundray> Linuturk: for gutsy questions, join #ubuntu+1. For reporting bugs, see ubotu:
<BENN92647> wine works great, just be ready for some small freaky bugs if you play WoW
<soundray> !bugs > Linuturk
<rapid> wow
<aajvs99> Hello
<rapid> yuk
<MrObvious> Okay. Just download the Firefox EXE.
<drock> !Accounting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accounting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BENN92647> World of Warcraft
<drock> !mip
<MrObvious> livingdaylight: I guess that works lol.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid> yeah
<rapid> [WoW] 
<drock> !Mip
<soundray> !msgthebot > drock
<aajvs99> any one  have a guide to making an ubuntu based distro?
<rapid> aajvs99, hmm try LFS
<BENN92647> just go to the communtiy page
<rapid> aajvs99, more fun
<aajvs99> i did
<aajvs99> they said to ask ubuntu support
<Kimbie> Can someone tell me when I run Ubuntu from the grub menu i get a black screen and the desktop does not show, however if i use recovery mode then when at the prompt do startx it will load the desktop fine?
<BENN92647> they have all the information there to make your own disrtos
<sayanriju> aajvs99: what type of distro xactly?
<etalli> Tu3sday: soundray: rapid:  I've got the Dell one that is really a Broadcom, and I am using ndiswrapper.  However, it still doesn't work.
<aajvs99> well i wanted to make it based off ubuntu
<rapid> ndiswrapper
<aajvs99> so that i could create a disk that has my current apps installed
<BENN92647> I am not sure, I just knowthey have all the tools on the site
<aajvs99> just so i can quickly install it again on my comp if need be
<sayanriju> aajvs99: a live cd??
<soundray> etalli: I've heard that you need fwcutter with broadcom and ubuntu.
<Tu3sday> etalli, so it's a bcm43xx?
<aajvs99> yah i guess live
<drock> soundray: 3 queries is not abuse
<aajvs99> currently i have the app Reconstructor
<Tu3sday> etalli, i'd personally stay away from fwcutter
<Chi11y> aajvs99 that app is good :)
<MrObvious> etalli: I use a bcm43xx on my home PC and I use fwcutter and it works fine.
<aajvs99> ok
<BENN92647> but if you do make a new distro PLEASE have built in flash support :)
<MrObvious> etalli: Specifically a 4318
<aajvs99> well yah
<etalli> MrObvious: I have the same as you
<Tu3sday> i use bcm43xx on my home desktop and ndiswrapper worked beautifully
<rapid> if i were to make a distro i deffinately wouldn't base it around ubuntu
<soundray> drock: sorry, I didn't mean to imply that, just to suggest you use msg if your query is unrelated to the current discussion.
<sayanriju> aajvs99: take a look at linux-live scripts
<MrObvious> etalli: Okay. Yeah install bcm43xx-fwcutter. I'll find the firmware you need then.
<sayanriju> do a google
<aajvs99> ok
<BENN92647> which brings me to my biggest problem...I cant find my mozilla plug in folder...anyone know where it might be hiding?
<aajvs99> is there an app to base it on something else?
<drock> soundray: np, no offense taken
<etalli> I suspect it might have something to do with my network.  Others have worked on and off.
<rapid> BENN92647, ~/.mozzila?
<sauvin> That would be "mozilla".
<etalli> I have a WEP secured network, and I can't get it to connect
<rapid> ah
<BENN92647> rapid-do i type that in terminal\
<rapid> etalli: iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> key s:yourkey
<sayanriju> aajvs99: linux live scripts can make a live cd off your current installtion....ubuntu or nethng else!
<BENN92647> i cant find the plug in folder
<skibum58> double check your key entry - one false letter/number and you're hosed
<aajvs99> yah i wanted to include compiz
<aajvs99> and nvidia drivers
<aajvs99> is that illegal tho?
<aajvs99> the nvidia shit
<MrObvious> etalli: http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o After you install fwcutter download that.
<BENN92647> AND...Flash player support..dont forget that aajvs99
<MrObvious> aajvs99: Watch the language.
<sayanriju> aajvs99: illegal??
<aajvs99> sorry
<aajvs99> yah
<aajvs99> the nvidia drivers
<rapid> BENN92647, that is the directory..
<MrObvious> etalli: foo@bar:~$ sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<soundray> !enter | aajvs99
<ubotu> aajvs99: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aajvs99> can i include those?
<aajvs99> hahaha
<sayanriju> aajvs99: why not!!
<aajvs99> sorry
<aajvs99> i dunno
<etalli> rapid: should the key be in hex or the readable passcode
<aajvs99> but i cant include the mp3 codecs can i?
<MrObvious> etalli: foo@bar:~$ sudo aptitude -f install
<rapid> etalli: the S
<MrObvious> etalli: Here is my reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525201&highlight=bcm4318+fwcutter+firmware
<rapid> etalli: means readable
<sayanriju> aajvs99: they r not ILLEGAL AFAIK...just their license is not open source /FREE
<BENN92647> i dont have a dir- or directory folder?
<aajvs99> thats what i wanted to know
<drock> I ran wireshark on my network (60+ Workstations).  What would normal netbios traffic look like? Seems like this one NIC is hogging the net.
<rapid> etalli: without the s it would be in hex
<aajvs99> well i plan to host the distro at http://avs.yfma.com/forum/
<etalli> MrObvious: I already have the fwcutter installed, and firmware
<aajvs99> so if you guys want to check it out
<MrObvious> etalli: Then encryption should work. I've gotten it to work.
<sayanriju> aajvs99: u may also like to check out mine : http://marchlinux.wikidot.com  ;)
<Yachi> yo
<SAM_theman> Hi
<aajvs99> ok
<MrObvious> etalli: You might try sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<sayanriju> SAM_theman: Hi
<SAM_theman> I am trying to right files to my windows partion but it won't let em
<SAM_theman> *me
<SAM_theman> it picks it up
<MrObvious> etalli: Then the Gnome's Network Manager works with it.
<aajvs99> i really would like some artwork designers
<hamadooo> hii
<sayanriju> SAM_theman: is ur windows parttion NTFS?
<rapid> i prefer text mode :)
<SAM_theman> yup
<hamadooo> how i deal with rar files
<rapid> unrar
<rapid> hamadooo, unrar.
<rapid> hamadooo, sudo apt-get install unrar?
<Yachi> i just apt-get'ed wadwifi tools what do i do now?
<SAM_theman> I have like 11GB of traINGING dvds
<SAM_theman> opps srry for caps
<hamadooo> i installed it ... don't know how to use it
<rapid> Yachi, depends what you want to do
<rapid> hamadooo, man unrar
<kshahnjd> is there a way I can enable WOL on my laptop via ubuntu, or is that a hardware thing? i'm hosting a site on it, and if power goes out I want to be able to turn it back on remotely
<rapid> Yachi, thats madwifi i'm guessing
<sayanriju> SAM_theman: u'd need ntfs-3g package, i thnk
<rapid> kshahnjd, has to be enabled in your bios aswell.
<sayanriju> othrwise no read+write support
<westly> any free pdf editor for linux?
<SAM_theman> how I add the package?
<hamadooo> and there are tow versions of it ... one free and the other is not
<Yachi> get my wireless card workin, i checked the page and my card is supported
<hamadooo> what is the different
<sayanriju> SAM_theman: use synaptic
<drock> What would excessive NETBIOS traffic mean?
<rapid> Yachi, build madwifi, read the docs
<kshahnjd> rapid: so I cant sent this up remotely right now
<Yachi> :/
<mthi1708> hh
<rapid> Yachi, pretty easy
<Yachi> make?
<observing> fgdgfdgfg
<Yachi> make install?
<rapid> Yachi, yes
<rapid> Yachi, thats all in the docs mind you.
<rapid> i stop helping now
<westly> free pdf editor for ubuntu any?
<hamadooo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<moriancumer> Chi11y: thanx, I'll give it a try myself
<bones_> hello
<Yachi> install: cannot stat `ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory
<Justi1> how can I boot up windows in my ubuntu desktop?
<drock> westly: isn't it built in?
<etalli> I need to reboot
<rapid> yachi: did you make ; make install?
<Yachi> i did make then make install and got that error
<SAM_theman> Dapper is 7 right?
<SAM_theman> or Edgy?
<Yachi> yeh
<rapid> Yachi, did you ./configure first?
<bones_> i messed something up..how do i know what packages to install for my nvidia card?
<Yachi> :/
<bones_> i have no X
<escoe> is mod_security 2 not supported with feisty+?
<Yachi> no such file or dir
<westly> drock: what is the susbsitute ?
<sayanriju> SAM_theman: Dapper is 6.06
<SAM_theman> Edgy is 7 then
<drock> westly: acroread
<Justi1> how do I boot up windowsxp in a separate window in ubuntu?
<aajvs99> feisty is 7
<rapid> vmware?
<drock> westly: xpdf
<rapid> Justi1, you can't without third party software
<westly> drock: that is only reader, I need editor
<sayanriju> aajvs99: feisty is 7.04
<aajvs99> well there is no 7.00 release is there?
<Yachi> rapid, no such file or dir
<drock> westly: I lot of times I run sudo apt-cache search whatimlookingfor
<AdemoS> *sigh*
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: Same error
<AdemoS> burned at 8x
<sayanriju> actually its the naming scheme......year-of-release.month-of-release
<AdemoS> I can't even do a Disc Error check
<AdemoS> I just keep getitng that same error
<rapid> Yachi, your building madwifi right?
<Yachi> yes
<rapid> Yachi, theres no ./configure?
<Yachi> nope
<AdemoS> _/bin/sh/ can't access tty: job control turned off
<BENN92647> ok i found my mozilla folder but there is no "plug in" folder do i need to creat one to get the sound working in flash player 9?...i am using firefox 2.0
<AdemoS> I don't get what that means
<rapid> Yachi, have you changed to the madwifi dir :)
<webhome> where should i go to install linux on a sony PSP?
<Yachi> yachi@Yachi-Linux:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.3.2$ ./configure
<Yachi> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<aajvs99> what repo's are your favorites?
<rapid> Hmm
<rapid> Yachi, does a make / make install complete?
<drock> Sabayon I like
<drock> I don't dig portage though.
<Caplain> is there a way to scan for a valid superblock on a damaged ext3 filesystem?
<hyphenated> Yachi: is there an autogen.sh ?
<Yachi> rapid, make works, make install donesnt
<Yachi> *doesnt
<rapid> Yachi, sudo make install
<xaoe> how can i copy everything with cp except one certain folder?
<aajvs99> where does ubuntu save the gpg  keys you use?
<SAM_theman> THank you soooo much guys
<aajvs99> where does ubuntu save the gpg  keys you use?
<sayanriju> aajvs99: ~/.gnupg....not sure
<aajvs99> ok
<Yachi> error
<SAM_theman> sayanriju: I love you man
<Yachi> install ath_pci.ko //lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/net
<Yachi> install: cannot stat `ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory
<Yachi> make[1] : *** [install]  Error 1
<BENN92647> can someone help me getting sound to work with flash player 9, i ahve been to the forums and they tell me to g to my mozilla plug in folder but i cant find it
<rapid> BENN92647, run the installer.
<SAM_theman> sayanriju: so saved my files
<drock> aajvs99: maybe --> /usr/lib/gnupg/
<christian> What do you Ubuntu user use to play of Windows media player vidoes in firefox?
<BENN92647> i found my mozilla folder it was hiden
<christian> http://www.tacky.no/skateboard/video/vis_video.asp?id=61835
<christian> what am I gonna download
<christian> ?
<SAM_theman> christian: mplayer-in
<rapid> !codecs | christian
<ubotu> christian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xaoe> how can i copy everything with cp except one certain folder?
<westly> any super mario brothers version for linux?
<drock> christian: I'm using the mplayer plugin now.
<BENN92647> -ubotu is that the place to go for flash player help also?
<seanj> westly: supertux
<maxxism> xaoe "man cp"
<InsomniaCity> Hi! Is there a way to start another sshd on another port while I mess around with the config for the main port 22 server?
<aajvs99> i got em
<aajvs99> thanks guys
<sayanriju> aajvs99: was it in .gnupg??
<drock> InsomniaCity: good question. I could use that info too.
<Martijn_Alkmaar> Hello
<hamadooo> thanxxx i made ittttt
<aajvs99> yah it was
<hamadooo> bye
<InsomniaCity> drock: lol, yeah.
<westly> differnet between apt-get and apptitude?
<rapid> Yachi, hows it going
<christian> SAM_theman, rapid, ubotu and drock: tnx, I will check it out. :)
<InsomniaCity> drock: the alternative is an at job that copies in the old config and restarts sshd
<Yachi> rapid, im gettin the same error
<BENN92647> can someone help me to get flash player to work or tell me how i can play flash player videos with sound in something else?
<InsomniaCity> drock: but thats still a little edgy for me
<kyncani> xaoe: copy it in a temporary location with cp -la, then delete the except dir in the copy, then make your regular copy would work i believe (not tested though)
<rapid> BENN92647, run the installer. it will install to your home dir by default.
<Yachi> rapid, install ath_pci.ko //lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/net
<Yachi> install: cannot stat `ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory
<Yachi> make[1] : *** [install]  Error 1
<whaq> Hello, does anyone run VMWare on top of Ubuntu? Any recomendation (6.06 vs 7.04, desktop vs server) based on your experience?
<Yachi> hah
<drock> InsomniaCity:you can have two: Port 22  and Port 8022 edit lines in your sshd_config
<jherrera> when I double click a shell script, it asks me if I want to run it, display it or run it in a terminal, but I want to be the default behavior for scripts to automatically ran, how can I do this?
<xaoe> id like to use "cp -a * .[^.] * destination". how can i exclude one certain folder?
<InsomniaCity> drock: yeah, but I'm paranoid enough that I don't want to mess around with the only sshd
<jherrera> I'm using GNOME
<BENN92647> -rapid i found the folder but there is no plug in folder in it
<SoulChild> how do i fix this message at boot: "intel_rng: FWH not detected"???
<MrObvious> whaq: 7.04 desktop is probably the best.
<genii> jherrera: terminal then
<drock> Insomnia City: sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<rapid> BENN92647, create the plugins folder.
<jherrera> genii
<jherrera> genii ?
<rapid> BENN92647, and just dump the .so in there
<kyncani> xaoe: did you understand what i said ?
<jherrera> what do you mean?
<jherrera> I don't want the dialog to be displayed, but I want the script to run automatically when dbl clicked
<drock> InsomniaCity: back it up before you mess with it.  And only mess with it at the console itself. Never remotely
<InsomniaCity> drock: console is not an option
<whaq> MrObvious: I read that with 7.04 you need recompile the kernel to include VMware modules, and that 6.06 may not need that step (precompiled?)
<InsomniaCity> dedi box
<genii> Ah, you don't want the dialog to appear at all then
<attunix> How do I install the ubuntustudio-desktop file? Apt-get gives me "E: Couldn't find package ubuntustudio-desktop."
<BENN92647> wooo! i figured it out..TEXT EDITOR RULES, just open up the pluginreg.dat file and it tells you were your plug in folder is hiding :)
<benji_> are there any ipod tools that let me copy videos across to my ipod?
<genii> jherrera: Ah, you don't want the dialog to appear at all then
<kyncani> xaoe: you could also temporarily move the part you don't want to copy before cp -a everything
<drock> InsomniaCity:  oh well
<whaq> MrObvious: this should be obvious to you.. but are you giving your advice based on your experience?
<westly> most program install on what directory or folder?
<rapid> where ever you want
<MrObvious> whaq: Just what is the best based on basic needs.
<Yachi> rapid?
<drock> I'm at my console. let's see. brb
<rapid> yachi?
<kshah> irc smack talk
<Martijn_Alkmaar> someone who's speak Dutch?
<whaq> MrObvious: what do you mean?
<xaoe>  id like to use "cp -a * .[^.] * destination". how can i exclude one certain directory?
<RichW> Hey, my friend has a ipod and wants to transfer videos to it? Can someone tell me what he needs to do?
<MrObvious> whaq: 7.04 is more updated and the desktop would let you do the most standard features that you need.
<BENN92647> Hi Indy!
<Yachi> rapid, you know what the problem is?
<kyncani> xaoe: use rsync (third solution)
<attunix> Martijn_Alkmaar: Try the ubuntu Dutch room.
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: hi.... do i know you?
<rapid> Yachi, try #madwifi
<Yachi> ok
<rapid> Yachi, not sure
<whaq> MrObvious: ok, I would suggest that you refrain from giving advices to topics that you don't have first hand POSITIVE experience with so as not to confuse other users. I know you mean wel.
<attunix> Martijn_Alkmaar: It's #ubuntu-nl
<Martijn_Alkmaar> where can I find a Dutch Ubuntu room?
<Martijn_Alkmaar> Thanks, I try it there!
<joris_> Martijn_Alkmaar: I believe there are some dutch ubuntu forums
<drock> InsomniaCity: Looks like it can be done.  You'd have to do some NAT on the firewall.
<whaq> MrObvious: translation : lol, stfu n00b!
<InsomniaCity> drock: NAT what? why?
<xaoe> kyncani: yes i understand. i want to exclude the directory with the mounted partition on which i want to copy
<drock> InsomniaCity: for both ports
<speaker219> #ubuntu-nl
<benji_> are there any ipod tools that let me copy videos across to my ipod?
<westly> how to launch a program from terminal?
<InsomniaCity> westly: type its name.
<drock> InsomniaCity: or do you an more than one ssh session for a remote host?
<drock> sorry want
<kyncani> xaoe: use rsync -x would do i believe
<kyncani> xaoe: man rsync
<InsomniaCity> drock: sorry, don't know what you're getting at
<benji_> are there any ipod tools that let me copy videos across to my ipod?
<drock> InsomniaCity: Do you want more than one ssh session with a remote host?
<Krooks> Where is the best place to put swap ? The first partition( inner part of the disk) or the last partition( the outer part of the disk) ?
<SoulChild> My System boots in 28 seconds ,.. do you want to know why ?
<getoo> can i install ubuntu on a mac ???
<InsomniaCity> drock: no.
<westly> <InsomniaCity: thanks, it works, but what is the default folder for programm begin install
<sayanriju>  getoo: maybe
<getoo> sayanriju: k
<BENN92647> ok how do i log in to root?
<InsomniaCity> westly: depends on how you installed stuff. What are you trying to run?
<drock> ok sorry misunderstood
<SoulChild> BENN92647: log out and type root in login screen ??? :D
<jherrera> BENN92647 what for?, use sudo instead
<sayanriju> benji_: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Ipod_video
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: use sudo.
<BENN92647> can someone tell me how to log in to root?
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: use sudo
<BENN92647> how do i use sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> uh.. sudo  command
<aguitel> sudo su
<benji_> yes i did that
<westly> InsomniaCity: trying to add short cut with launcher
<drock> BENN92647: X or console?
<benji_> but the video doesnt actually come up on the ipod
<InsomniaCity> westly: aha. run "which <program>" in a terminal, that'll tell you where it is
<BENN92647> so if i want to access my NTFS drive whatdo i put in the command line so linux lets me?
<kyncani> Krooks: having investigated it a while ago, i don't think there is any definite answer and both would really not matter. Using more ram is the only thing that really speeds up disk access and remove swapping.
<gumpman155> hello I was just trying out the new linux system
<Krooks> ok thanks
<BENN92647> LINUX UBUNTU RULES!...sorry ubotu..couldn'thelp myself
<kyncani> !ntfs | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Martijn_Alkmaar> There's nobody active on the NL part on IRC
<BENN92647> -ubotu thank you
<Martijn_Alkmaar> I try it here
<westly> like adding short cut in 'windows xp " desktop
<kyncani> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<InsomniaCity> westly: yeah. Try just putting the program name in the Create Launcher window
<Martijn_Alkmaar> I've a problem whit my xubuntu, I don't remember how I cames, but i've lost my toolbar completly, and can't find where I can restore it
<IndyGunFreak> Martijn_Alkmaar: how did you lose it?.. did you delete it?
<sayanriju> Martijn_Alkmaar: just add xfce4-panel &' to the list of autostart programs
<sayanriju> xfce4-panel
<Martijn_Alkmaar> I did not now how it cames
<retric> anyone who can help me with compiz and ubuntu 7.04?
<benji_> hi im trying to install vmware-server, and when i do sudo apt-get install vmware-server, it goes setting up vmware server, but then the config bit comes up and it just goes straight through it and doesnt let me enter anything :S
<sayanriju> retric: shoot
<BENN92647> ubotu-the drive is already mounted, i can access it, but i just cant rwrite or copy to/from it.  Can you help me with that?
<IndyGunFreak> why doesn't exaille have ipod support?
<whaq> benji_: which ubuntu are you trying to install it on?
<benji_> 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: ubotu is a bot who's responses are triggered by users.
<retric> sayanriju: i get this when I run compiz --replace i terminal :
<retric> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<retric> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<retric> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<retric> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<retric> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<retric> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kyncani> !ubotu | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sayanriju> retric:  did u set up ur xorg.conf ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs-3g | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<retric> sayanriju: havent done much other than change the resolution and installing some intel drivers
<sayanriju> retric: u hav intel card?
<Fooller> how could I lock (in example with a password) firefox settings?
<benji_> whaq, any idea?
<sayanriju> retric: whch?
<BENN92647> and ubotu is a sexy bot too!
<InsomniaCity> Fooller: I'd ask #firefox on irc.mozilla.org - but I doubt you can
<retric> sayanriju: yes. on my lenovo t60 and after what I have read it should work "out of the box"?
<retric> sayanriju: intel 950
<whaq> benji_: according to the howto on howtoforge.com, the 7.04 install needs a kernel module compile
<benji_> :O
<sayanriju> retric: well...i thnk u shld better use aiglx instead of XGL
<benji_> butr i get to the install
<benji_> i will pate it into pastebin
<retric> sayanriju: okay that is something i havent tried
<whaq> benji_: i'm going to set one up myself tomorrow, but it's gonna be on 6.06 lts server it seems, seeing it's going to be on a headless box and i don't need much desktop apps.
<peeps_work> is there a chance that pidgin will be added to feisty repos?  or will that require upgrade to gutsy?
<sayanriju> retric: see this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<whaq> benji_: do note that i haven't done it myself.
<benji_> http://pastebin.ca/658693 tthats what happens and it just goes straight through the config
<jak> Hey guys, im currently looking for a RSS reader for konqueror, any ideas?
<sayanriju> and u do need to set up ur xerver config!
<retric> sayanriju: I will give it a try
<instabin|work> any one here use linux mce?
<sayanriju> retric : use the guide given for EDGY
<retric> sayanriju: okay... thanx:)
<Martijn_Alkmaar> great! tnx a lot, it does working now again, i've my toolbar back!
<sayanriju> retric : welcome!
<sayanriju> :)
<jak> any idea on konqueror RSS readers guys?
<MARIUSmarius> how to make counter strike run in fullscreen? I use bash script to run it
<benji_> im fedup with ubuntu
<benji_> changing to fedora tomorrow
<sayanriju> benji_: bad choice!!!
<sayanriju> ;)
<benji_> well ubuntu has rele got on my nerves last few days
<rapid> bah, ubuntu's just to complicated, i'm switching to slackware.
<rapid> ;)
<sayanriju> rapid: LOL!!
<sayanriju> or maybe even arch linux...like I did!
<sayanriju> ;)
<kyncani> ubuntu's just too easy, i'm switching to windows
<IndyGunFreak> kyncani: that doesn't make much sense
<IndyGunFreak> kyncani: if you want "hard", try Slackware, Gentoo, Zenwalk... i'm sure they'll meet your difficulty standards
<Lappy> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyncani> IndyGunFreak: well, from my experience, windows is just too damn hard to setup without pulling my hairs
<K3nt1> !bn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nt1> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nt1> !.bin
<IndyGunFreak> kyncani: you said ubuntu was to easy, you were switching to Windows, whats that have to do w/ how difficult/easy windows is to install?
<K3nt1> ! .bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fred_Sambo> !PBR
<K3nt1> !planeshift
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> i cant get my gdm to start can any one help
<FurryNemesis> !outside
<infradmin> hi there
<FurryNemesis> damn, fail
<kyncani> IndyGunFreak: well, like not having install cd, mouse and screen not detected or configured right, partitions problems, a zillion apps to install before actually doing anything, ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about outside - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pbr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MARIUSmarius> how to make counter strike run in fullscreen? I use bash script to run it
<IndyGunFreak> kyncani: make sense before you make a statement, are you complaining ubuntu is to easy, or to hard?
<AdemoS> Does anyone know what job control means?
<AdemoS> I keep getting the message that it's turned off
<AdemoS> how can I turn it back on?
<AdemoS> ./bin/sh/ can't access tty: job control turned off
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> job control ?
<AdemoS> that is the error I get
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> what app is thi s?
<AdemoS> app?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> application
<AdemoS> Ubtuntu 7.04 Desktop edition
<AdemoS> installed from boot menu
<AdemoS> *installing
<kitche> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo, it seems to be a common problem on bootup from init
<infradmin> i'am looking for a french channel
<BENN92647> wish me luck i'm going in!
<rapid> marseillaise!
<kyncani> !fr > infradmin
<Afrohealer> Hi all ..  i;m looking for help seting up posgresql 8.2  ..
<AdemoS> kiche: Do you have any idea what that means?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> live cd ? pxe ?
<AdemoS> yes
<infradmin> merci
<AdemoS> live cd and install
<Lappy> sudo hibernate gives me: Some modules failed to unload: nvidia. and it aborts hibernates..
<AdemoS> I can't even get to live cd
<Afrohealer> basically i used synaptic to install it .. adn now i;m trying to connect to the server ... but it keeps asking me for a password ..
<kitche> AdemoS, broken install there is a fix on the ubuntuforums I believe for it
<AdemoS> really?
<AdemoS> I tried burning it slower and re-downloading
<AdemoS> how does the fix work?
<AdemoS> does it patch the ISO?
<Afrohealer> i also noticed that the Synaptec.. did nto create a posgress user on the system
<infradmin> !fr
<qazwsx> what;'s a good wav ->mp3 converter?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rapid> lame?
<sayanriju> qazwsx: audacity ???
<rapid> ?? lame
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Do you get to start or install menu...  ?
<infradmin> join #ubuntu-fr
<AdemoS> I get the boot menu
<qazwsx> wait wait
<qazwsx> is it safe to install?
<AdemoS> then doing ANYTHING gives me that error
<retric> sayanriju: It crashed my xserver :(
<qazwsx> are the servers back up yet?
<qazwsx> (just read slashdot ofr 5/8 serers)
<AdemoS> Even running the "Check disk for errors" test
<AdemoS> gives that error
<rapid> qazwsx, lame
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: HAve you done an md5 on the iso file before the burn?
<sayanriju> retric: u configured X properly?
<Lappy> sudo hibernate gives me: Some modules failed to unload: nvidia. and it aborts hibernates.. - any workarounds?
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow: Can you tell me how to do a md5?
<AdemoS> I don't know how
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: What are you using to burn it.?  Windows or a linux version
<retric> sayanriju: I followed the guide yes...
<AdemoS> I'm using Windows XP and Alcohol 120%
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: NEro has a free md5 program...
<AdemoS> ah
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> ok guys heres a log i got form  cat /var/log/gdm/\:0.log     http://pastebin.com/m5e58e7a2
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Personally,.. I use isorecorder freeware
<retric> sayanriju: edited the xorg.conf file
<sayanriju> retric: r u new to ubuntu..if u dont mind me askin'!!
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: get the right version for your service pack version.. very handy tool for burning ISO's
<retric> sayanriju: yes :)
<sayanriju> retric: no prbs!!
<sayanriju> :)
<samba> lu
<bulot> Hello Have you guys experienced any lack or poor Internet connectivity with Festy Fawn
<bulot> ????
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> only 3 helpful people here today
<retric> sayanriju: used slackware and stuff a long time ago though but doesn't help me no i guess :P
<bulot> The most incredible thing is that using my laptop Internet rocks, but in my desktop just sucks
<AdemoS> [15:48]  <Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Personally,.. I use isorecorder freeware <--- well the boot issues don't seem to occur on other computers, I can get to Live CD on other computers. But I wiped the harddisk with KillDisk before installing this, and the computer is a new dell notebook
<AdemoS> so I don't think it's the hardware
<mattgyver83> Is anyone using tightvnc on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Dells are the ones that have given me the most trouble.. Have you tried the alternate cd?
<AdemoS> Downloaded that now
<AdemoS> I'll try burning it
<AdemoS> 8x?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<AdemoS> alright
<neverblue> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo, back again?
<BENN92647> WOOT! all my partions are mounted YAY! thank you Ubotu!  now i need to go format them NTFS LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: I need to run out for lunch date soon... good luck....
<neverblue> AdemoS, what are you working on?
<IndyGunFreak> slow as possible
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: the alternate install CD though, is text based installer, its not a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: He is trying to install feisty on new Dell Laptop
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> issues?
<bulot> Hello Have you guys experienced any lack or poor Internet connectivity with Festy Fawn
<bulot> <bulot> ????
<jherrera> hi: how can I remove the dialog that appears when I double click a shell script in GNOME and make its default behavior to automatically run?
<neverblue> bulot, running torrents?
<jherrera> bulot, no
<sayanriju>  retric: cld u send me  ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ??
<Nattgew> jherrera, look in the nautilus preferences
<AdemoS> 15:53]  <Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: I need to run out for lunch date soon... good luck.... <--- thanks see ya
<bulot> I believe that the problem has somethig to do with IPV6
<scguy318> retric: just paste bin the file
<bulot> I mean the internet problem?
<AdemoS> [15:53]  <IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: the alternate install CD though, is text based installer, its not a live cd <-- well, I'll see if it works out
<sayanriju> retric: http://marchlinux.pastebin.com/
<sayanriju> u may use that
<Nattgew> bulot if you look on the forums/google you should find how to disable ipv6
<BRUUUCE> is anyone familiar with proftpd?
<Nattgew> !ipv6
<benji_> omg gtkpod just worked :O:O:O:O
<AdemoS> 15:53]  <neverblue> issues? <--- Yes, getting this error message /bin/sh/ can't access tty: job control turned off
<benji_> wow
<jherrera> thanks Nattgew :)
<sayanriju> benji_: congrats!!
<sayanriju> :D
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> any #gdm rooms around
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: it should, I prefer the Alt. install cd
<AdemoS> okay
<AdemoS> I'll try it
<neverblue> AdemoS, take a step back for a second, your just doing a new install?
<AdemoS> thanks
<AdemoS> yes
<neverblue> AdemoS, seems like you have the help you need ;)
<AdemoS> I'd prefer a LiveCD, because I wanted to test the hardware etc, before installing
<AdemoS> but if I can't use it
<AdemoS> I'll go with Alternate
<neverblue> BRUUUCE, I am, and #proftpd is very familiar with it
<benji_> now to get vmware server running lol
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<neverblue> AdemoS, having you attempted an install yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: Go ahead and step in as I need to go out to lunch...
<neverblue> later Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<AdemoS> Thanks for the help Jack
<AdemoS> later
<AdemoS> [15:58]  <neverblue> AdemoS, having you attempted an install yet? <-- Yes
<BRUUUCE> neverblue: i am in #proftpd
<AdemoS> I can get to the boot menu where it asks if you want to "install and run live cd"
<tomer> hi
<AdemoS> but after the bar bounces left and right
<AdemoS> it gets that error message
<Nattgew> /CTCP #ubuntu PING
<AdemoS> even running the "Check Disk For Errors" test
<AdemoS> gives that emnssage
<AdemoS> *message
<scguy318> AdemoS try booting with all_generic_ide
<tomer> how do i get the source code for a package in synaptic?
<scguy318> or
<AdemoS> scguy318: Where do I type that?
<scguy318> at the boot menu
<scguy318> press F6
<scguy318> then add that string
<AdemoS> scguy318: Oh add it to the exisitng string?
<AdemoS> okay
<scguy318> well, space, then all_generic_ide
<scguy318> then enter
<scguy318> else
<AdemoS> thanks I'll try that while it's burning
<scguy318> boot with break=top
<scguy318> then modprobe piix
<KarL0s> hi can anyone help me please
<scguy318> at initramfs prompt
<scguy318> then exit
<neverblue> BRUUUCE, still waiting for a question :)
<kyncani> tomer: well, don't know about synaptic, but with apt-get, it's apt-get source <pkg>
<BRUUUCE> oh, thanks
<chuckp> what's the easiest way to fsckr
<chuckp> fsckr
<chuckp> you here
<scguy318> KarL0s: shoot
<BRUUUCE> let me get the error message
<chuckp> I need help
<neverblue> !pastebin | BRUUUCE
<chuckp> anyone have a ftp server
<neverblue> !ask | chuckp
<benkong2> hey yall
<KarL0s> i need to launch a program that is located in my desktop using terminal how do i do it
<chuckp> lol
<BRUUUCE> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<BRUUUCE> Setting up gproftpd (8.2.8-2ubuntu1) ...
<Nattgew> /CPING #ubuntu
<BRUUUCE> i just installed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-167-107-111-cable.cybercable.net.mx]  by Seveas
<ubotu> BRUUUCE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benkong2> I have a question other than build-essential what packages are needed for a newbie wanting to learn to develop software?
<ubotu> chuckp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chuckp> can someone host driver so I can get it off ftp
<neverblue> BRUUUCE, can you post your proftpd logs on pastebin?
<benkong2> such as c++ gcc-dev etc.?
<BRUUUCE> on it..
<scguy318> benkong2 for Mono prob MonoDevelop, for an IDE prob Eclipse or KDevelop
<chuckp> I lost my nvidia driver
<tyrone> hey everyone, can anyone help me with a driver problem?
<chuckp> is there an easy way to get it back
<scguy318> else the good ol' vi and gcc
<benkong2> scguy318; thanks
<chuckp> from shell
<chuckp> not gui
<speaker219> !botsnack
<BRUUUCE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33865/
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<speaker219> !ping
<BRUUUCE> it says it installed, but i can't find the program to edit it and set up the server, the tutorial says i should be able to do it with GUI
<BRUUUCE> !ping
<scguy318> tyrone shoot
<scguy318> BRUUUCE gedit?
<BRUUUCE> gedit?
<AdemoS> X___X
<AdemoS> okay so scguy318 your command worked
<AdemoS> and it got ot the next step
<AdemoS> but now my error is
<ubotu> host not found
<AdemoS> Failed to start x server
<scguy318> interesting
<chuckp> love that 1
<scguy318> um
<scguy318> try booting in Safe Graphics
<scguy318> else
<AdemoS> alrigt
<scguy318> alternative CD
<speaker219> wtf
<KarL0s> hi im trying to set up my ati videocard to use beryl and im following all the steps but im stuck in here im noob its supposed that i need to download a program and i did i saved it to my desktop and then i have to open it using terminal but i dont know the commands can you help please
<speaker219> why did ubotu say host not found
<AdemoS> alright, I'll try both next
<tyrone> So, anyone want to help me out?
<scguy318> wuts the prob?
<chuckp> I need a nvidia driver to fix my problem
<chuckp> all I have is bash shell
<jkiff> Hi all.  Is it safe to assume that if a package can be found via an `apt-cache search package-name`, I can also `apt-get build-dep package-name` it?
<Nattgew> chuckp can you apt-get nvidia-glx?
<KarL0s> hi im trying to set up my ati videocard to use beryl and im following all the steps but im stuck in here im noob its supposed that i need to download a program and i did i saved it to my desktop and then i have to open it using terminal but i dont know the commands can you help please
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chuckp> will that get me 100.14.09?
<chuckp> Nattgew?
<tyrone> scguy318: Well, I guess I could get deep into it explaining why my machine's been hanging for the last year, but really I think I might know how to fix it. Could you help me figure out how to stop a driver from loading at boot?
<tomer> anyone know how to fix this:configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<magicbronson> i'm having trouble hotplugging an external usb hard drive on feisty. haven't found any helpful documentation with google. can anyone point me to some resources?
<chuckp> linux display driver x86 100.14.09
<tomer> im trying to compile audacity out of source files
<MrObvious> tomer: What kind of program are you trying to compile?
<KarL0s> hi im trying to set up my ati videocard to use beryl and im following all the steps but im stuck in here im noob its supposed that i need to download a program and i did i saved it to my desktop and then i have to open it using terminal but i dont know the commands can you help please
<tomer> audacity
<tomer> apt-get source audacity
<MrObvious> tomer: Did you try getting the deb?
<tomer> and then./configure
<tomer> ummm donno... how do you do that?
<chuckp> lol
<jkiff> KarL0s: We heard you the first time.
<MrObvious> tomer: sudo apt-get install audacity
<Nattgew> chuckp, no, you could wget it... how did you lose it?
<manawyddan> Hello everyone, i have a question. how do i config a usb wireless mouse on ubuntu, what params should i config and how?
<chuckp> Installed it
<tomer> yes but i want to build it myself from source so i can change it
<chuckp> then installed ubuntu
<AdemoS> scguy318: @___@ same issue with safe mode
<chuckp> restarted it and it was gone
<AdemoS> Failed to start x server
<chuckp> yep
<chuckp> no display driver now
<MrObvious> tomer: Then look at the sources for audacity then rebuild it once you have the sources installed.
<chuckp> my ftp wont let me download it
<chuckp> changed permissions, its corrupted
<tomer> right but ./configure is giving that error
<tomer> when i try to build it
* AdemoS sighs
<AdemoS> No live cd for me
<AdemoS> alright I'll try alternate now
<tyrone> Please, could anyone help me to stop a driver from loading at boot?
<MrObvious> tomer: Dunno.
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<AdemoS> oh and I dont' know if means anything but after it said "Failed to start x server" it also said "this is porbably because it was not setup correctly
<AdemoS> trying alternate now
<Dark_Shado1> hi what should i do to run aircrack
<kyncani> KarL0s: maybe not a good idea to say so, but why don't you just wait two more month for gutsy to be released ? I would hope compiz-fusion would be better integrated with ubuntu by then.
<chuckp> need it again
<Nattgew> chuckp you're 32 bit right http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<AdemoS> wait a minute
<tyrone> thanks
<chuckp> I cant wget that
<speaker219> Loffle  Roffle Cookie Wookie Boffle Woffle?
<AdemoS> I checked the diognoises of the xserver issue
<chuckp> try that link with wget
<AdemoS> and it said "no screens found"
<BRUUUCE> hello
<chuckp> you get 404
<AdemoS> >_> How did I read the message without a screen?
<AdemoS> well, I guess I'll try the alt then
<KarL0s> hi i set up my laptop to sleep when i close the lid but when i open nothing happens i have to press the power button and cose everythjing
<Nattgew> works for me, chuckp
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> he quit :)
<chuckp> k
<whyking_> hi
<chuckp> what did you type
<tomer> #gcc
<Nattgew> chuckp, wget link
<chuckp> lol
<whyking_> when I restart from suspend to hd my screen goes bananas and says "freq. out of sync", after it has loaded the stuff.. I have a dual monitor setup with a nvidia card, is this common?
<chuckp> says resolving
<chuckp> ...
<Nattgew> chuckp can you get to the internet?
<chuckp> im in a Noc to?
<chuckp> way too long
<chuckp> failed name or service not known
<slimjimflim> does anybody know how to make create/modify money_format() for use w/ php
<KarL0s> hi i set up my laptop to sleep when i close the lid but when i open it again nothing happens i have to press the power button and close everything
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Resolving us.download.nvidia.com... 84.53.135.154, 84.53.135.162
<pvl> does alsa have to be updated manually?
<WorJu> hi every one
<Nattgew> chuckp can you ping google
<sayanriju> WorJu: hi
<WorJu> hi sayanriju
<dyrne> KarL0s: lazy laptop. its a common problem
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How do I make a program start when the system starts up, (not the window manager)?
<jrattner1> Or run a command
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> open a terminal window
<jrattner1> ftoo_on_gutsy_ yep
<jrattner1> ftoo_on_gutsy_ then?
<magicbronson> anyone know anything about hotplug usb hard drive on feisty?
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> run ay command.. loool...
<sirjoshimus> how do you get .run files to work?
<jrattner1> ftoo_on_gutsy_ I want the command to be autmatically executed at boottime
<sirjoshimus> i click them, and they give me a unicode error
<chuckp> yeah
<dyrne> jrattner1: you can gksu gedit /etc/rc.local and put the command in there. there is a rc.local script that runs from /etc/init.d/ that will look at that file
<jrattner1> sirjoshimus chmod +x file.bin then ./file.bin
<jrattner1> dyrne ahh not a bad idea....
<jrattner1> dyrne thank you
<Nattgew> chuckp could you change the driver to nv and boot X and get it?
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> ooo net split......
<kitche> !traffic
<jrattner1> dyrne: Basically, I want to make sure that the usb drive (which is left permantley in my box) is automatically mounted at boot time, is th best method of doing this by adding a mount line to /etc/rc.local?
<kitche> hmm the bot must of went with it lol
<MrObvious> Whoops.
<MrObvious> :\
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> net splits we love em................................................................
<IndyGunFreak> first time in a while i got caught in one.
<MrObvious> It's quite funny to see a fifth of the room go byebye.
<chuckp> shitty
<MrObvious> !language
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<chuckp> colo server needed
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sk> Hello
<WorJu> ho knows how i can make cahs
<chuckp> I cant ping google
<Sk> Cam anybody help
<MrObvious> !ask
<WorJu> ho knows how i can make cahs from internet????????
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> that was wierd
<BRUUUCE> I am using ProFTPD version: 1.3.0 (stable) - is the operator that was assisting me still available?
<chuckp> how can I fix my internet?
<dyrne> jrattner1: maybe. if the dev node changes though.. things were much simpler before udev
<chuckp> no google ping
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> can u ping anything ?
<chuckp> no
<zePh7r> hi
<MrObvious> chuckp: Your network may block ICMPs.
<WorJu> ho knows how i can make cahs from internet????????
<chuckp> that it does
<chuckp> lol
<ceil420> is there a way to use apt-get or apt-cache to see the full description of a package, like all the info Synaptic tells you
<ceil420> ?
<rapid> lol
<Nattgew> chuckp how are you connected
<MrObvious> !repeat | WorJu
<chuckp> i totally spaced out mang
<lysdexsik> ftoo_on_gutsy_, 64 bytes from www.anything.com (206.207.85.33): icmp_seq=1 ttl=232 time=171 ms
<rapid> WorJu, code something useful and sell it
<chuckp> lol
<BRUUUCE> scguy: did my paste bin work?
<MrObvious> lol lysdexsik
<lysdexsik> ;)
<chuckp> im botting kernel
<dyrne> ceil420: apt-cache show pachagename  or you can apt-cache madison packagename if you want to know what repo its in. there are many options
<zePh7r> I tryed to install ati drivers in ubuntu feisty and now my touchpad is choppy. any hints? I had previously configured my xorg.conf to load synaptics drivers and everything was working fine
<ceil420> dyrne, cheers o/
<IndyGunFreak> i think ubotu died.
<MrObvious> zePh7r: Is your CPU running high?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<MrObvious> IndyGunFreak: I agree.
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ceil420> :x
<zePh7r> MrObvious, how can I tell?
<chuckp108> lol
<ubotu> WorJu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MrObvious> zePh7r: Load a terminal and type top
<ceil420> !
<ceil420> there it goes <_<
<zePh7r> MrObvious, it's not too hot or anything...
<MrObvious> zePh7r: Also is your HD going crazy?
<MrObvious> zePh7r: If it is then you might have desktop effects loaded.
<WorJu> ho knows how i can make cahs from internet????????
<WorJu> sorry
<zer> rofl
<BrowneR> lol
<chuckp108> I can call for you what's the number?
<manawyddan> hello everyone, does anyone know how to config xorg?
<zePh7r> I tryed to install ati drivers in ubuntu feisty and now my touchpad is choppy. any hints? I had previously configured my xorg.conf to load synaptics drivers and everything was working fine
<dyrne> manawyddan: what card. etc well need a bit more info
<BrowneR> manawyddan: whats your problem?
<kornet> i am trying to get neverwinternights to work. i am stuck at the glx install, witch one do i need for feisty? glx, legacy or new???
<Fub> synaptic suddenlly doesn't want to run, says Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Fub> Xlib: No protocol specified
<manawyddan> i'm having problems with my wireless usb mouse
<dyrne> kornet: what is your card?
<Fub> has anyone experienced this?
<kornet> oh sorry mx4000-v64
<dyrne> Fub: try sudo pkill apt-get; sudo pkill synaptic  <-- maybe
<zePh7r> MrObvious, I don't have desktop effects loaded
<zePh7r> MrObvious, I can still vaguely know what I do
<Fub> dyrne, thanks, but it didn't work:(
<manawyddan> i've plug it in and it worked for a while...
<MrObvious> zePh7r: No clue then, unless your CPU is getting used heavy by a process.
<NativeAngels> hello
<kornet> dyrne:oh sorry mx4000-v64
<manawyddan> but now nothing i can seem to get it to work.
<NativeAngels> im after help with unrealirc and neostats
<AdemoS> *siiiiigh*
<AdemoS> Okay
<AdemoS> so I used alternate
<AdemoS> and it seemed to work
<AdemoS> I set up username the clock
<AdemoS> keyboard
<AdemoS> but I got to "de bootstrap"
<AdemoS> and now it's telling me files are corupt
<GCReady> ubotu, ati > me
<AdemoS> I don't get it
<AdemoS> because I burned at 8x
<AdemoS> and it works on other computers so far
<zePh7r> MrObvious, Nothing I'm aware of, in top the most cpu consuming program is consuming 2%
<neverblue> AdemoS, you can check your CD before you install
<AdemoS> alright, I'll let that run completely
<MrObvious> zePh7r: Okay that was my idea then.
<neverblue> AdemoS, try and keep your posts to a line, if possible
<zePh7r> MrObvious, 2 % is excessive?
<speaker219> Omg
<speaker219> 2%!!!?!? WTF
<MrObvious> zePh7r: Nope.
<zePh7r> I tryed to install ati drivers in ubuntu feisty and now my touchpad is choppy. any hints? I had previously configured my xorg.conf to load synaptics drivers and everything was working fine
<chuckp902> can someone host a file on ftp for me so I can download it
<MrObvious> chuckp902: What kind of file?
<BrowneR> chuckp902: what file are you after?
<neverblue> chuckp902, can you download from lots of sites, all over the internet
<zePh7r> MrObvious, is there any other less crowded ubuntu related channel?
<neverblue> zePh7r, ubuntu-offtopic
<dyrne> Fub: you could try opeing and terminal and typing 'xhost +' but i dont know with that xlib error and im not sure why youd need to do that if youre launching as user with sudo
<NativeAngels> is there a room for unrealirc here
<Sk> Hey i need help
<BrowneR> Sk: whats up?
<Sk> Is thair a flash altermnative for linux
<dyrne> Sk: adobe makes a flash9 plugin for linux
<BrowneR> Sk: there are also some opensource alternatives
<Sk> i whanr 2 creat a website were i can stream videos from a server how can i do that in linux?
<MrObvious> NativeAngels: I think #unreal or #unrealirc
<dyrne> im assuming you meant like a client alternative
<Morrowyn> there should be some gnu flash thingy around
<AdemoS> okay
<AdemoS> I failed the cd check
<Sk> I mean a flash development Tool for linux
<Sk> So i can build my video streaming site
<AdemoS> could it be because I'm using a multi-part downloader?
<AdemoS> that spilts the file and then joins it?
<BrowneR> Sk: not as easy as it sounds are you sure you have the bandwidth to start with :p
<neverblue> Sk, u could look at wine, to port the current 'application' your using for Flash, into Linux
<dyrne> Sk: im fond of www.theora.org/ but i dunno if its appropriate here
<Fub> dyrne, didn't work, I'll try restart X later, probably something hogging some resource somewhere
<NativeAngels> theres no rooms on here by that name
<kornet>  i am trying to get neverwinternights to work. i am stuck at the glx install, witch one do i need for feisty? glx, legacy or new??? my card is mx4000-v64
<neverblue> AdemoS, try and post one liners, you will have to reburn the CD, but before that, you can confirm the image is correct, using the md5
<Morrowyn> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/  dunno if its any good though
<BrowneR> kornet: i would be tempted to try glx. if it doesnt work then just start again and choose legacy
<mheath> Sk: There are Linux tools for Flash, however most Flash video sites (YouTube, Google Video, etc) use a much newer extension to flash that is purely for srtreaming video
<Commando125> Do any of you know how to work network card drivers?
<Morrowyn> or use flash with wine?
<stewlatin> Can someone help me with networking I've tried everythingI know
<AdemoS> [16:44]  <neverblue> AdemoS, try and post one liners, you will have to reburn the CD, but before that, you can confirm the image is correct, using the md5 <--- How can I check md5? I tired to get Nero's MD5 checker, but the link was dead on their official site
<AdemoS> any other MD5 freeware checkers?
<neverblue> AdemoS, try googling some
<AdemoS> okay
<jimm> hey
<neverblue> AdemoS, this is not a windows channel
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> or some divx streaming s/warez
<neverblue> AdemoS, we already get everythng 'freeware' :)
<kornet> BrowneR: i tried all 3, no dice xtems dos not start and i gave to backup
<Morrowyn> AdemoS man m5sum  ?
<jimm> is there anyone that could help me for installing ubuntu
<Sk> Brownre: The videos won't be that big right now
<Morrowyn> md5sum^
<MARIUSmarius> is it possible to install easyphp on ubuntu?
<neverblue> Morrowyn, he is still in windows-land
<Fub> jimm, what is the problem?
<Ben_Cs> i want to install pidgin on Feisty, but GAIM is already installed , so when i install pidgin, no change is made. i thought about removing game but synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop aswell. and that i don't want to do. so....... how do i install pidgin?
<jimm> ok, is it possible to install ubuntu into its own partition on a slave drive
<Commando125> I have a realtek 8139too integrated, and its not working with the ubuntu network configuration.  I tried using automatic configuration, static ip, and checking the cable (which does work), I need to know where I can find ubuntu supported drivers for my device.
<mheath> Sk: As far as I know, no Linux tools support development with that. However, if you were to develop a flash video player in Windows or other environment, you could probably specify a different video file for it to play by the way it's embedded in the website.
<BrowneR> kornet: hmm i'm not sure, i have no experience with neverwinternights i'm afraid.
<mheath> That is, the video does not necessarily have to be embeeded in the flash player.
<neverblue> jimm, is it the primary?
<Morrowyn> oh, didnt he take the wrong exit i think #windows is an exit further down the road...
<Morrowyn> nwm on linux rocks :D
<MARIUSmarius> is it possible to install easyphp on ubuntu?
<eddlandos> hello
<mheath> neverblue: I don't think that asking for help related to burning Ubuntu to a CD and installing it is inappropriate, even if the user is asking questions about how to do that from Windows. The Ubuntu community Wiki already has lots of documentation on the subject.
<jimm> ok, is it possible to install ubuntu into its own partition on a slave drive
<eddlandos> does anyone know much about the radeon x800 pro being supported by ubuntu ?
<lns> jimm, yes
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> jimm yes
<kornet> Morrowyn: thats what they say if i can get to install....how did you do that?
<AdemoS> Where can I find the md5 for Ubuntu 7.04?
<AdemoS> desktop edition
<neverblue> mheath, huh?
<Morrowyn> kornet, i cheated, i just copied over my windows install and downloaded the linux native client
<jimm> ok, my slave drive is like 36gb and i want linux to have like a 10 gb partition and theres a bout 12 gigs free
<Morrowyn> that should work
<neverblue> mheath, did I do something to offend you?
<MrObvious> jimm: Linux can resize partitions upon installing. It's really easy.
<jimm> exept how do i do that in the installer?
<stewlatin> I'm trying to access network share from a vista laptop can anyone help me?
<mheath> neverblue: He was asking about how to do an integrity check on a Ubuntu ISO file, so he could burn it to CD-ROM. You told him that he shouldn't ask that here because "this is not a windows channel."
<benji_> hey how can i change file associations?
<Commando125> I have a realtek 8139 integrated, and its not working with the ubuntu network configuration.  I tried using automatic configuration, static ip, and checking the cable (which does work), I need to know where I can find ubuntu supported drivers for my device?  I cant find an ubuntu version on the site anywhere.
* ftoo_on_gutsy_ think best option is install ubuntu and vmware your old windows setup.... 
<rapid> howto install my current kernel headers?
<stewlatin> I'm trying to access network share from a vista laptop can anyone help me?
<benji_> hey how can i change file associations?
<MrObvious> jimm: You choose your slave HD, then you can do it guided from there and make sure it does it right from what it gives you.
<kornet> Morrowyn: impossible i spent two years to get rid of windows, don't want to install it again, evr
<neverblue> mheath, I beleive you missed a part of that discussion, maybe you should concentrate on helping others
<Kamic> Help Requested, anyone good with ssl?
<Morrowyn> kornet, try throuh wine, to get the thing installed
<mheath> AdemoS, The MD5 files are in the same directory as the .ISOs on the mirrors. Theres lots of instructions on how to do an integrity check on a CD at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<neverblue> !patience | benji_
<ubotu> benji_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<benji_> sorrty
<AdemoS> [16:50]  <mheath> AdemoS, The MD5 files are in the same directory as the .ISOs on the mirrors. <-- aha okay thanks
<rapid> howto install my current kernel headers? ???
<Kamic> Is anyone available to help me with my personal webserver's ssl, i think i did everything right, but https:// doesnt seem to work
<MrObvious> rapid: What for?
<MrObvious> ompaul: Bye.
<mheath> AdemoS, That URL I pasted tells you how to check integrity from the Ubuntu CD itself. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rapid> MrObvious, so i can compile crap
<kornet> Morrowyn: if nothing else helps then yes, i just get this wierd feeling wine is windows some kind
<jimm> well what i see right now is, (.) guided- use entire disk (.)ide1 master hda 41g  () ide1 slave hdb 41.0 gb () guided use the largest continuous free space () manual
<MrObvious> rapid: sudo apt-get install linux-headers(...kernel version)
<mheath> AdemoS, that URL discusses how to check it from various other operating systems
<Jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stewlatin> I'm trying to access my ubuntu share from a vista computer and it asks for a password
<eddlandos> anyone know if my radeon card is supported by ubuntu ?
<neverblue> stewlatin, did you setup Samba?
<jimm> well what i see right now is, (.) guided- use entire disk (.)ide1 master hda 41g  () ide1 slave hdb 41.0 gb () guided use the largest continuous free space () manual    where do i go from here to make a partition?
<neverblue> eddlandos, lspci | grep ati
<stewlatin> I installed it and setup shares
<Morrowyn> sudo apt-get install linux-header`uname -a` or something like that, the uname feeds you the proper version
<BrowneR> stewlatin: smb.conf - share based authentication
<BrowneR> stewlatin: read the man page
<rapid> uname -r
<AdemoS> [16:51]  <mheath> AdemoS, That URL I pasted tells you how to check integrity from the Ubuntu CD itself. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto <--- ah alright thanks
<rapid> r being release
<benji_> sorrty
<AdemoS> I ended up just using the directory from my mirror, so thanks for htat
<benji_> how can i change file associations?
<neverblue> stewlatin, did you setup the shares to have password access?
<ryness> how do i find out what port(s) smb is running on?
<MrObvious> rapid: Usually there are sufficient debs though that you don't really need to compile just FYI. But I don't know which package you are compiling and there may be no alternative.
<jimm> well what i see right now is, (.) guided- use entire disk (.)ide1 master hda 41g  () ide1 slave hdb 41.0 gb () guided use the largest continuous free space () manual    where do i go from here to make a partition?
<stewlatin> Where is smb.conf?
<BrowneR> ryness: it runs on the standard smb ports
<AdemoS> >___< Okay, so the md5.........is fine
<Studio_54> nAbend
<kornet> Morrowyn: how long did it take you to finish the game and did you also play the expansions ?
<AdemoS> But that same image, burned at 8x, gets the error I mentioned before
<Muelli> stewlatin: you can find out with the "find" command. find /etc/ -name 'smb.conf' :)
<MrObvious> jimm: Do the slave.
<neverblue> benji_, right click on a file with the extension, and choose the program, or look at 'preferred applications'
<BrowneR> stewlatin: /etc/samba
<MrObvious> jimm: What's next?
<benji_> where is preferred applications?
<jimm> wait, what do u mean by do the slave
<moni> hi
<neverblue> benji_, look in your menus, its in there
<MrObvious> jimm: IDE1 slave
<ryness> BrowneR: but how do i doublecheck inside the OS?
<moni> how can I learn how to make ubuntu packages?
<AdemoS> thiss erorr sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<jimm> i know, but that says use the entire disk
<neverblue> benji_, right clicking the file is an option as well
<MrObvious> benji_: It might be available from right clicking the file in your FM.
<benji_> ok thx
<AdemoS> and I can't run a disc check either, but md5 is sucessful...X_X
<MrObvious> jimm: Okay go back to manual.
<jimm> ok
<AdemoS> I'll try MD5 on the alt iso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> moni, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.101.191.209 *!*@host131-208-static.104-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it *!*@74-140-86-236.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@d192-24-120-191.try.wideopenwest.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@59.95.228.174 %*!*@85.232.105.206 %*!*@189.4.122.195 %*!*@plns-216-222-238-119-pppoe.dsl.plns.epix.net]  by ompaul
<jimm> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@63.165.111.225 %*!*@74-60-24-251.eug.clearwire-dns.net]  by ompaul
<MrObvious> ompaul: Flooder!
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> jimm use the entire disak you can get a driver/util for windows to read/write to linux partitiions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> MrObvious, how obvious was that :)
<jimm> i see my master hd, and my slave
<MrObvious> ompaul: Not that obvious.
<BrowneR> ryness: i'm not sure you can even change the ports it uses, it wouldnt make any sense otherwise. it should be 137-139 and 445
<MrObvious> jimm: Choose your slave.
<ompaul> MrObvious, I can't leave them banned forever
<Kamic> hello, I am requesting some help, I'm using the command only, Ubuntu 7.04 server. trying to do SSL. , I believe I did everything correct, but https on my website doesnt work.
<jimm> ok
<AdemoS> okay, my Alternate download failed the test
<AdemoS> at least that makes sense
<moni> neverblue, that seems very basic info
<neverblue> moni, its in there
<jimm> if i say use the intire disk on my slave will it erase all my other data?
<d4rkmonkey> jimm, it will erase all data on that diskl
<d4rkmonkey> *disk
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic does your server have firewall enabled? maybe you need to open up some port..
<moni> neverblue, I read it but I have to prepare a package for my software etc
<MrObvious> jimm: On the slave, I think. I have to look at the install screen to know for sure.
<neverblue> moni your releasing your own software?
<neverblue> moni, to the community?
<jimm> im just using the cd live OS then i double clicked install
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> jimm yes it will delete your whole drive
<moni> neverblue, at the beginning I want to see if it works :)
<jimm> then i chose the lang then the keyboard
<MrObvious> jimm: Right.
<MrObvious> jimm: Did you choose the manual partitioning option?
<neverblue> moni, you really arent being clear, that link is all I can provide for you
<jimm> yes i did
<moni> neverblue, does it make any difference?
<wckdkl0wn> i get error 17 when trying to boot ubuntu.. its been working fine for the past 2 months.. all of a sudden the system locks up now i get error 17
<MrObvious> jimm: Okay then choose your slave and see what it says next.
<stewlatin> I got it working thank you!
<vsbuffalo> is there a way to report progress on copying a single big file using cp in the cli
<jimm> ok
<neverblue> moni, as I said, very unclear, sorry
<moni> neverblue, the question seems very simple to me, how to learn how to make .deb packages
<jimm> No root file system is defined
<moni> what is wrong in this question, I do not know
<MrObvious> jimm: BRB.
<jimm> k
<neverblue> moni, its discussed in that link, try googling if you seek more info
<moni> neverblue, I have read the relevant sectionin that link
<moni> I said it is *very* basic
<neverblue> moni, I can help you no longer
<Kamic> ftoo_on_gutsy_ , i have firewall disabled
<moni> ok but why you asked me if I am going to release my software to the community?
<AdemoS> re-downloading the main ISO to avoid corruption
<AdemoS> will return when it's done
<Kamic> i can get to port 80
<speaker219> does anybody know how to not make the names on the taskbar items to fade
<neverblue> salah, please do not pm others, with atleast asking first
<bastid_raZor> any conky-heads around here?
<anonamalk> two questions right now. 1 - items showing on the taskbar are taking up the entire thing. Even if I have one item it takes the entire thing. How do I change this to minimize the space the items use? 2 - my file browser and most everything else uses HUGE icons at the top for "back, up, etc", how do I minimize the size of these?Working on a laptop and workspace is a prime requirement of mine
<fatsheep> hey I've got a network problem: the light on the NIC on the computer won't even light up...  Windows connects fine though
<salah> neverblue, ok...
<Kamic> http://www.tervoo.com works, https://www.tervoo.com doesnt not work
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic is port enabled in /etc/apache2?/ ports.conf
<Kamic> yes
<bastid_raZor> besides /usr/bin/conky where is my conky config file?? .conky somewhere??
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic r u behind a router ?
<Kamic> yes, passing port 443 only
<Kamic> and 80
<dyrne> bastid_raZor: ~/.conky ? perhaps
<whyking_> when I have agpart, should I blacklist via_agp?
<Kamic> ftoo, do you have instant messenger of any sort?
<bastid_raZor> dyrne thanks.. i 'thought' i looked there.. i'm a retard
<nfoonf> hi
<bulmer> anyone ever used a Dell PowerConnect 3324 24 Port Switch?  can you kindly discuss with me how to get a DHCP working on this switch?
<Kamic> ftoo, in /etc/apache2/ports.conf i added "Listen 443"
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> kamic yups...
<Kamic> only two things there
<Kamic> are listen 80, listen 443
<anonamalk> anyone able to help regarding the question above?Just getting started on setting this thing up
<BrowneR> bulmer: if its a switch it wont have dhcpo
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> did u restart apache ?
<Kamic> rebooted pc
<Kamic> just to make sure
<Kamic> http://www.tervoo.com
<Kamic> works
<bulmer> BrowneR: switches do not have embedded dchp servers on them?
<Kamic> do i need to do anything on dns or nameserver?
<Kamic> for https to work
<BrowneR> bulmer: not usually no. they just relay and route packets. nothing more i'm afraid
<nfoonf> anyone able to help with widescreen monitors and nvidia drivers?
<Kamic> i'm trying to get ssl traffic to http://www.tervoo.com/www-ssl/index.htm
<BrowneR> bulmer: either configure static IP's, setup a PC as a DHCP server or buy a standalone DHCP server.
<Kamic> http://www.tervoo.com/www-ssl/index.htm should be https://www.tervoo.com
<wckdkl0wn> i get error 17 when trying to boot ubuntu.. its been working fine for the past 2 months.. all of a sudden the system locks up now i get error 17
<wckdkl0wn> right now i am on the live cs
<cox377> can anyone tell me what this command is doing "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r`"?
<wckdkl0wn> cd*
<bulmer> BrowneR: thanks, if I have an ubuntu to act as DHCP server, i can put it on that switch and use it to distribute the ip to the clients right?
<BrowneR> bulmer: sure
<BrowneR> bulmer: just install the dhcp server package and configure it
<BRUUUCE> need help with proftpd, is anyone available?
<Kamic> sure bruuuce
<BRUUUCE> let me use paste bin
<bulmer> BrowneR: would there be a particular port on a switch where I plug in my ubuntu dhcp server so it can distro it correctly? its been a long time since i had toyed with switches
<Kamic> bruuuce, you got instant messenger?
<BRUUUCE> yes
<Kamic> which
<BRUUUCE> aim or msn
<Kamic> lordkamic = aim
<RickH> How can I search all .txt files in the current directory for any files containing the word "Sunday"?
<BrowneR> bulmer: any port will do. every port is connected to every other port through the switch so it wont matter :)
<KarL0s> when i put my laptop tp sleep or when i close the lid after i open the lid again nothing happens the screen keps black and i have to turn it off with the power button any idea'
<Instabin> #ubuntu-kernel
<Kamic> ftoo, any other ideas on ssl?
<BrowneR> bulmer: "dhcp3-server" is the package you need to install
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic 1 sec i'll try to get u on messenger
<bulmer> BrowneR: thanks..now my task is to re-learn configuring switches..specifically this dell 24 port powerconnet 3324
<Kamic> thanks bud
<BrowneR> bulmer: best of luck
<bulmer> BrowneR: thanks for the quick insights
<jimm> ok is there anyone here that can walk me through installing ubuntu into its own partition on a slave drive?
<RickH> jimm:  What's to do?
<RickH> How can I search all .txt files in the current directory for any files containing the word "Sunday"?
<jimm> ok
<jimm> u can help me rick?
<RickH> jimm:  I don't understand what the problem is.
<RickH> jimm:  It installs just like normal.
<jimm> but i need to get it into its own partition
<RickH> jimm:  You just specify that partition when you're installing.  You'll have to choose "custom" for the install option.
<MattJ> jimm: You can manage partitions during the installation
<RickH> jimm:  Do you already have the new partition?
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic do u have only aim ? or msn also ?
<Kamic> i have them all
<Kamic> msn: kamic@new.rr.com
<jimm> but im installing from the cd live and it has no custom option
<RickH> jimm:  Sure it does.
<bluefox83> when is gusty slated for release?
<bluefox83> *gutsy
<jimm> well
<jimm> ok
<jimm> 1 sec
<MrObvious> jimm: Okay I'm back.
<kitche> !gutsy | bluefox83 October
<ubotu> bluefox83 October: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<RickH> jimm:  Look on page 2 (I think):  http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/32967/113/
<GarethAdams> hi guys
<bluefox83> october huh? that'll be spiffy =)
<jimm> ok ill try
<MrObvious> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RickH> jimm:  Page 4 and 5
<RickH> How can I search all .txt files in the current directory for any files containing the word "Sunday"?
<BrowneR> bluefox83: just in time for my birthday :p lol
<Ste-Foy> bye bye mon cowboy (Mitchou)
<BrowneR> RickH: man grep
<RickH> jimm:  It's called manual
<bluefox83> BrowneR, and my parent's anniversary, and samhain :D
<kevinh90> whats the next ubuntu going to be called after gutsy gibbon?
<RickH> BrowneR:  grep works with files?
<MrObvious> RickH: find | grep Sunday
<MrObvious> That should return something.
<DeepThoughts> I would I go about and make my MySQL server availible for my internal network? I'd like it to use the hostname that identifies the server on my LAN
<narothepharoh> i cant seem to get firefox to work does anyone know whats up?
<`Matir> RickH, grep is designed solely to work on files
<anonamalk> can someone help me with changing the HUGE icons on the menu bar of the file browser?
<`Matir> narothepharoh, what happens?
<BrowneR> RickH: sure "grep Sunday *.txt"
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Kamic msn were r u :)
<tracer903> I have ubuntu 7.04 and it is not detecting my cd-r drive or digital camera
<Kamic> i see your msgs
<narothepharoh> matir - it comes up in the menu bar then it just goes away
<Kamic> your not seeing mine
<Kamic> heh
<RickH> `Matir:  I've only used grep in the context "whatever | grep something", but I figured the piped output was not a real file, but only logical stdout.
<BrowneR> bluefox83: :D
<ompaul> Kamic, we are
<Kamic> ompaul, on msn sorry, hehe
<Kamic> [16:16:11]  Kamic: can you see my messages?
<Kamic> [16:16:15]  foxytheoldone@hotmail.com: are u getting any error messages in your apache log's re: ssl
<varustah> any luck with onscreen keyboard at login screen?
<GarethAdams> I've just installed my first Ubuntu. I noticed that when I set it up it asked me for a hostname and said it's similar to a Windows computer name. However, I can type http://mywindowscomputername and it connects properly - my Ubuntu doesn't do that though
<`Matir> narothepharoh, try launching it from a console to see if you get error messages
<MrObvious> tracer903: I'm not sure I know enough to diagnose your digicam, but I can probably help you with your CD-R.
<`Matir> GarethAdams, is it listed in /etc/hosts?
<MrObvious> tracer903: Is your CD-R drive IDE or SATA or USB?
<tracer903> MrObvious: ok, thanks, my cd-rom is a memorex 52x
<narothepharoh> 'Matir-can you explain how to launch this way please
<GarethAdams> `Matir: I mean I can use my windows computer name to access it from any other computer on the network, my ubuntu hostname doesn't work the same way?
<tracer903> ide
<ku6708>  /quit
<narothepharoh> I am a newbie
<`Matir> narothepharoh, open a console and run "firefox"
<ChrisH> Guys, I'm trying to connect to an unencrypted network using a Trendnet TEW-221PC wireless card on a Sotec laptop. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04. I installed the driver using ndiswrapper and now a wireless connection shows up in Network settings. However, I can't get it to connect to the network (the network info is correct). Any ideas as to what could be wrong?
<sfrooz> hello all, i have installed ubuntu 7.04 on Acer Aspire 5630. There is someone that have used the integrated webcam succesfully?
<MrObvious> tracer903: Okay. Do you know which channel it's in?
<Fooller> Is there any easy way to make image out of my kubuntu and burn it to disc(s)?
<MrObvious> tracer903: Choose Primary Master, Primary Slave, Secondary Master, or Secondary Slave.
<ompaul> GarethAdams, ehh no that is samba that windows uses, you are using tcp/ip, so that is like thinking of different languages, you can connect to it via ssh (using a windows app called putty) or you can use samba I will have the channel bot tell you about that
<tracer903> IDE1 is 2 hard drives, they are both fine, and IDE2 is CD-r only
<MattJ> sfrooz: Is that the one known as the "Orbicam"?
<MrObvious> tracer903: Okay is it on the end of the IDE cable or in the middle?
<sfrooz> yes it is orbicam
<david003> hello. can someone tell me how i can change the icon of the main menu?
<`Matir> GarethAdams, not without it being registered in a DNS server
<tracer903> It worked fine with dapper, then I installed fiesty and now it doesn't work
<GarethAdams> ompaul: to confirm: I need samba to make http://myubuntuhostname/ connect to my apache on the ubuntu machine?
<MattJ> sfrooz: Ok, I managed to get mine working, just a second while I find you the info
<tracer903> I'll have to open my case to check, I think it's at the end of the cable. hold on, I'll get a screw driver
<GarethAdams> `Matir: ok, so what do I have to do to make it do that like Windows does? (Sorry to bring out "do that like Windows does" so early on ;)
<narothepharoh> 'Matir- it does nothing just brings me back tonarothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ firefox
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ run firefox
<narothepharoh> bash: run: command not found
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ sudo firefox
<narothepharoh> Password:
<ompaul> GarethAdams, no that is TCP/IP so you want to give it the url and do some DNS stuff
<narothepharoh> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<narothepharoh> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-9-172-59.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cox377> can anyone tell me how to change the resolution on my ubuntu laptop to widescreen?
<ompaul> GarethAdams, I'll ahve the bot send you something else
<GarethAdams> ta :)
<MattJ> sfrooz: Can you paste the output of lsusb to pastebin?
<MrObvious> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-b grungebunny!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<BrowneR> cox377: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor (as root) then add your screen resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-9-172-59.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a decent tutorial on connecting to remote systems with vnc  terminal server client...  both behind our router firewall and going outside of it.
<tracer903> yes, it's at the end of the cable
<narothepharoh> 'Matir did you get that?
<MrObvious> tracer903: What happens when you type sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/hdc
<ompaul> narothepharoh, please use pastebins for that kind of thing - any more than two lines don't paste it here thanks :)
<narothepharoh> sorry
<GarethAdams> ompaul: i have apache installed and i can http://192.168.2.4/ but I just can't http://myhostname/
<GarethAdams> sorry if I'm not clear
<narothepharoh> dont know how
<dredhammer> hello is there a link someone can post that shows what  Raid chipsets ubuntu supports?
<GarethAdams> can't ubuntu just do the DNS registering thing itself?
<MrObvious> !pastebin | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> did you add it in your /etc/hosts GarethAdams ?
<ompaul> GarethAdams, okay, that is DNS
<revartj> helllo
<MrObvious> dredhammer: Just type (chipset) linux in google.
<tracer903> MrObvious: mount: mount point /media/hdc does not exist
<`Matir> narothepharoh, then it should be launching if it gives no errors... is your system fully updated?
<maxxism> GarethAdams no.  you need to register a domain and have the DNS forwarded to your IP.
<MrObvious> tracer903: Oops, try sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<benji> I HAVE JUST FIXED MY NO SOUND IN FLASH VIDEOS PROBLEM XD
<zannabianca> sera a tutti
<MrObvious> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neverblue> !caps | benji
<ubotu> benji: please see above
<revartj> how i can know, that gcc version it is kernel compiled
<revartj> ??
<M3G4crux> Hi to all
<zannabianca> qualcuno parla l'italiano?
<MrObvious> benji: What did you do to fix it?
<GarethAdams> maxxism: this is all from inside my home network.
<MrObvious> !italian | zannabianca
<ubotu> zannabianca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !it | zannabianca
<tracer903> MrObvious: mount: No medium found
<MrObvious> ompaul: Slowpoke.
<zannabianca> ok
<narothepharoh> Matir- it is i have installed some other apps from synaptic, do you think that could be the issue?
<MrObvious> tracer903: Put a cd in there.
<GarethAdams> ompaul: do you have one of those fancy bot messages about DNS?
<benji> MrObvious, I uninstalled firefox, removed .mozilla, logged off, and then reinstalled
<maxxism> GarethAdams you need to put in the ip.
<MrObvious> benji: Okay thanks for the reference.
<maxxism> GarethAdams unless you setup a local dns.
<narothepharoh> I'Matir- also installed other browsers and they dont work either
<GarethAdams> maxxism: I don't for any of my windows/mac systems, they just work with the name
<tracer903> MrObvious: Ok, i just put one in.
<brent_> StatusWoe
<MrObvious> tracer903: Now repeat that command.
<ompaul> GarethAdams, no I'll get you one
<revartj> somebody help e
<revartj> ?
<maxxism> GarethAdams are thinking windows networking?
<neverblue> !ask | revartj
<ubotu> revartj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tracer903> MrObvious: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<`Matir> narothepharoh, no browsers work at all?
<narothepharoh> i am online now but when i click a link it dont work
<Grungebunny> Hello.. I need a bit of guidance.. I found a fix to my situation on this link http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/06/17/injection-capable-bcm43xx-driver-2620-16-generic-kernel/ but because im unable to connect to the Inet with the comp in question I have no way to get those files except on an alternate OS then browse to it..
<narothepharoh> no
<MrObvious> tracer903: Sounds like it's working then.
<maxxism> GarethAdams if so then you need to use samba.
<neverblue> narothepharoh, click a link in ....
<narothepharoh> nothing matir
<`Matir> narothepharoh, any other apps have problems?
<GarethAdams> maxxism: I'm only thinking that if my mac and my windows can play together nicely and register their names on my network's DNS then my ubuntu should be able to do the same, right?
<yrlnry> When I print plain text files on my printer, the edges of the output are cut off.  When I print other types of files, such as PDF files, or the output from Firefox, there is no problem.  The printer is a HP LaserJet P2015, but that printer wasn
<revartj> how i can know that version gcc it is compiled my kernel?
<ompaul> GarethAdams,   https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/dns.html
<tracer903> Yea, now I see it, so do i have to manually mount it everytime?
<maxxism> GarethAdams ubuntu can.
<narothepharoh> 'Matir- not that i have noticed only internet
<yrlnry> that printer model wasn't in the list in the sysadmin dialog, so I set it to "LaserJet 9000 MFP" and set the Driver to "Postscript".
<MrObvious> tracer903: Hmm. IDK much about the automounting feature.
<MrObvious> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :|
<blue|palm> can anyone assist with a last minute open office crysis? I can't seem to find out how to change the presentation settings in open office so that my presentation displays the next line of text in my odp presentation upon the mouseclick, instead of the whole block of text...
<maxxism> GarethAdams read about samba.
<tracer903> ok, thanks
<yrlnry> I guess that the printer software, which is CUPS, uses a2ps or something to convert the plain text to postscript before sending it to the printer.  How can I control that better?
<maxxism> GarethAdams its the equivalant of windows file and printer sharing.
<ompaul> GarethAdams, you can cheat with what is called a hosts file, and I am really glad to say I know nothing about it on macs or windows ;-)  -- all I know is that it can be done
<Fieldy> blue|palm: you will probably have better luck asking in #openoffice.org
<`Matir> narothepharoh, tried opera?
<scguy318> yrlnry u use hp-setup?
<MrObvious> tracer903: YW. Maybe someone might have an idea.
<YeTr2> blue|palm: that seems more like an animation thing that openoffice would do, not an ubuntu thing
<ompaul> GarethAdams, seriously do DNS correctly and your skills will scale :)
<anonamalk> how do you make "windows style" behavior for your taskbar?As in not have a single running app take up the entire thing? Just a minor quirk I know
<maxxism> GarethAdams you need to put it on the same workgroup so they can see each other.
<Grungebunny> Hello.. I need a bit of guidance.. I found a fix to my situation on this link http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/06/17/injection-capable-bcm43xx-driver-2620-16-generic-kernel/ but because im unable to connect to the Inet with the comp in question I have no way to get those files except on an alternate OS then browse to it.. can someone walk me through how to use this guide with the files being on a separate location?
<narothepharoh> 'matir- no i havnt
<revartj> <neverblue>,<ubotu> how i can know that version gcc it is compiled my kernel?
<GarethAdams> maxxism, ompaul: thanks, more reading to do :)
<blue|palm> YeTr2, Fieldy I know, but I'm desperate which Is why Im asking here as well
<ompaul> GarethAdams, and very rewarding it will be also :)
<GarethAdams> it better be
<GarethAdams> I'll want my money back otherwise
<anonamalk> nvm finally found some clear space to edit the preferences on it
<narothepharoh> what is that
<koan> I can
<koan> oops
<koan> I can't play avi files on my comp
<koan> I have mplayer
<mattgyver83> get VLC
<scguy318> Grunge: its a simple matter of dpkg -i where the deb is
<M3G4crux> has anyone tried red5 successfully with last flash player linux version?
<MrObvious> Grungebunny: Give me a minute. You'll just need to copy the files from your alternate OS to your home dir.
<MC2TS> i am having a problem instaling ubuntu..the hd is set up but about 1/2  way through the instal it freezes
<mattgyver83> i could never get mplayer to play avi, but vlc did right off the bat
<M3G4crux> does anyone know red5?
<Grungebunny> MrObvious okay thanks,
<mattgyver83> MC2TS, try using the alternate instal
<pvl> while compliing alsa drivers and libs, how do you know which file to download?
<maxxism> koan did you check to see if you have the proper codec?
<MrObvious> Grungebunny: Here are a few terminal commands you'll need: sudo mv /media/(pathtootherOS) /home/(username)
<koan> how do i check
<MrObvious> Grungebunny: I guess that's about it.
<MrObvious> :\
<Grungebunny> i'll try it out mRobvious
<Grungebunny> brb
<MC2TS> mattgyver: what is that  this is my 1st time
<mattgyver83> its the same thing, but its text based
<maxxism> koan well did you install any non-free codecs into the system
<narothepharoh> I have not 'Matir
<mattgyver83> if your installing on an old machine with like less then i think 200ram it wont load the gui right and hang on install
<koan> i did install mplayer codec and gxine codec
<maxxism> koan which codec is the video you are trying to watch?  usually says in the filename.
<koan> and the movie is playing is gxine
<mattgyver83> are you installing on an older machine?
<koan> mpeg-4, xvid
<M3G4crux> if anyone has installed red5 successfully please talk to me
<MC2TS> no  Amd 64 250 gig hd 1gig ram
<maxxism> koan so it plays in xine but not mplayer?
<yrlnry> scguy318: I didn't.  Let me see if I can get that.
<koan> maxxism : yeah
<Mathman_> hi.  anyone happen to have purchased one of those dells that comes with ubuntu?  If so I'm just wondering what you thought of it?
<MC2TS> i ran Gnome 1st and set the disc up
<mattgyver83> hmm....
<maxxism> koan i am not very good with mplayer.  cant help sorry.   I use VLC.
<mattgyver83> what part does it freeze at?
<axel_> sup
<koan> hrm, how big is vlc
<bur[n] er> my dell kicks ass!!!  I bought the e520n desktop.  The very first models they were making.  It's amazing!  Looking back, I should have opted for Nvidia, but Intel works with compiz just great, but 3d games lack a little
<pvl> for compiling are there specific files one should get?
<koan> do i need to install any other codecs with it ?
<MC2TS> it quit whilw instaling files at about 47%
<mattgyver83> no koan
<yrlnry> scguy318: I don't seem to have any hp-setu pon my machine and I don't see it listed in synaptics package manager.
<M3G4crux> I bought Dell Precision M90 it didnt come with ubuntu but I installed it
<maxxism> koan most likely no.
<bur[n] er> Mathman_, get one :)
<narothepharoh> Matir are you still here?
<scguy318> yrlnry
<scguy318> run hp-setup
<scguy318> at the command line
<peeps_work> can Beryl manager write out key commands when I press a key?  I try to type out the key combination, but it clears it every time.
<scguy318> *gksudo hp-setup tbh
<peeps_work> i have no idea what the exact syntax it expects is
<maxxism> koan i just did a standard codec install from the ubuntuguide.com and VLC plays just about everything for me.
<Blah> dell doesn't give you good support if you buy there pc with ubuntu '
<yrlnry> scguy: bash: hp-setup: command not found
<mattgyver83> MC2TS; have you at least partitioned the drives?
<Mathman_> bur[n] er: you have one?
<koan> thanks
<chris_2> How do I force close a program ?
<scguy318> yrlnry you have the HPLIB stuff installed?
<bur[n] er> Mathman_,  my dell kicks ass!!!  I bought the e520n desktop.  The very first models they were making.  It's amazing!  Looking back, I should have opted for Nvidia, but Intel works with compiz just great, but 3d games lack a little
<xopey> any help with feisty server on Dell PowerEdge. Having trouble with RAID
<mattgyver83> xkill
<peeps_work> how do I declare Ctrl-Alt-Delete as a shortcut?
<koan> Thanks for the all the help maxxism
<maxxism> koan np
<jasonbuntu> my other comp just died.   i think it was the fact that a cable fell down into my CPU cooler and stopped the fan.  i have ASUS COP, or whatever the thermal protection stuff is called, but when i reboot i dont even see (or hear) my bios...  the monitor gets no signal...  i know its not a ubuntu issue, but any help will be appreciated...  i tried clearing the CMOS and still no go...
<mattgyver83> chris_2, xkill via command line, then just click the app
<bur[n] er> peeps_work, that one is special and requires a little fanagling to work
<yrlnry> scguy318: I don't think so.  Where can I get the HPLIB stuff?
<MC2TS> yes i did that 1st   and it works fine booted from the cd
<chris_2> xkill via command line ?
<jasonbuntu> the cpu looks fine, i took off the cooler and looked at it... im guessing AMD COP didnt save the motherboard...
<chris_2> mattgyver83: Im a bit of a noob
<proc355> just switched from debian and i'm desperately seeking the "clean" pixel font that is installed by default on etch - anyone have any idea where i can get it for feisty?
<mattgyver83> here do this
<narothepharoh> anyone know whats up? I cant open any web browsers
<chris_2> ok...
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys, so i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed, how do i make the ubuntu usplash show up rather than the kubuntu one
<mattgyver83> right click your panel, click add to panel
<exhausted> when i run glxgears the gears are very glitch and resizing causes my X session to crash, i am in feisty using gnome with xgl, any ideas
<bur[n] er> chris_2, alt+f2, type 'xkill' <enter> then click the application you want to forcefully close
<Mathman_> Blah: what makes you  say that?  I mean, I'm assuming they don't support the software all that well.  but aside from that what's the problem?
<pvl> pace make the ubuntu load up first through bios
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: What happens when you try?
<bur[n] er> narothepharoh, run the command from a term?  give any output?  tried firefox, epiphany, konqueror?
<mattgyver83> scroll down to the Desktop and windows select force quit.  It will put the launcher on your task bar
<narothepharoh> i can chat here i can update and im but no browser
<scguy318> yrlnry: should be in repo, i guess hplip package
<maxxism> proc355 whats so good about this font?
<pace_t_zulu> pvl, where in the bios is this setting?
<yrlnry> scguy318: I just searched for it there and saw nothing like that.
<Blah> well when I got the laptop with ubuntu it didn't have the right drivers for video card
<narothepharoh> I have tried all it comes up in the menu bar then dissappears
<yrlnry> I do have SPM configured to use multiverse.
<Blah> and they want a lot more money for support
<chris_2> [ burner ] : and if that doesnt work ?
<narothepharoh> command shows no errors
<brambi> holy shit
<brambi> 1148 people
<scguy318> sudo apt-get install hplip?
<brambi> damn
<pvl> pace you should be able to choose what disk or partition to load first, so then just make the ubuntu swap load first
<proc355> maxxism: ive gotten used to it as my text editor font & general sys font
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: Try running mozilla-firefox or firefox (I forget which it is) from a terminal. Does it give an error?
<m0le> ppl, do u know where can i look for drivers for ati cards?
<scguy318> if your printer is supported by HPLIP then doing hp-setup is preferable ;)
<Blah> I think that's mostly why they went with ubuntu for what they can get for support
<scguy318> for installing
<maxxism> proc355 is it nice?
<scguy318> a printer
<chris_2> bur[n] er:: and if that doesnt work ?
<pvl> pace you i also think u should look into something called mbr. imnot sure if thats windows only but thats essentially the samething
<narothepharoh> MrObvious- it shows no error
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: Is there a firefox running?
<debian_> when installing ubuntu (using alt. disc) on a macbook pro, does anyone know if grub prompts to be installed to the mbr (non-existant), or what
<M3G4crux> any idea where can I get flashplayer-nonfree version 7
<chris_2> if the xkill command doesnt work what do I Do
<chris_2> ?
<proc355> maxxism: it's spot on for my laptop :)
<M3G4crux> chris_2 which applications is bugging you?
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ mozilla-firefox
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$
<pace_t_zulu> pvl, i think you misunderstand
<m0le> ppl, do u know where can i look for drivers for ati cards?
<maxxism> proc355 I wonder if a debian channel might be a better place to ask...
<pace_t_zulu> i am just talking about the splash screen
<M3G4crux> ati homepage
<M3G4crux> chris_2 you can get the apps name with xinfo
<m0le> some place that REALLY workds?
<narothepharoh> i cant see it anywhere mrobvious
<m0le> works*
<pvl> pace_t_zulu well you prefer to load ubuntu rather then kubuntu, right?
<proc355> maxxism: i am :) altho im a bit scared to mention ubuntu
<neverblue> m0le, ati.com?
<Romes> LOL UBUNTU SUX AMIRITE?
<M3G4crux> then execute ps -aus  | grep app-name
<chris_2> Its ok guys lol i was clicking on the taskbar
<chris_2> xD
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: ps aux | grep firefox
<chris_2> Thanks guys :P
<scguy318> i thought the Firefox binary was firefox-bin?
<pace_t_zulu> pvl, i'm already booting into gdm not kdm
<m0le> Romes. nope, i mean there are but its not 1oo% functionally
<maxxism> proc355 haha.  dont.  just ask where to find a package of the font????
<Romes> MICROSOFT WINDOWS FTW.
<pace_t_zulu> i'm simply talking about the splash screen
<narothepharoh> run that in terminal? mrobvious?
<MrObvious> scguy318: I think the command to launch it is firefox or mozilla-firefox
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: Yes.
<pvl> pace_t_zulu so what are u trying to do
<jimm> ok
<scguy318> MrObvious: you're correct
<M3G4crux> does anyone have old flashplayer ?
<proc355> maxxism: lol yeah, thats the way i phrased it
<M3G4crux> version 7=
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep firefox
<narothepharoh> 1000      9225  0.0  0.0   2884   676 pts/0    R+   15:42   0:00 grep firefox
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$
<M3G4crux> I need that version
<MrObvious> Drat.
<narothepharoh> ???
<MrObvious> Odd.
<jimm> i tried to resise my slave drive but ther is a "lock" icon next to it
<Romes> I ALSO ENJOY THE CAPSLOCK BUTTON
<mattgyver83> anybody have a problem with wireless connections not reconnecting after shutdown and having to restart the router??
<MrObvious> Romes: Stop.
<proc355> maxxism: got the iso just no idea what installs it - googling "debian clean" isnt exactly helping
<MrObvious> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Romes> :D
<Romes> :D!
<christian__> How do I play Pokemon at a gba-emulator? I have wine?
<jimm> i tried to resise my slave drive but ther is a "lock" icon next to it, how do i unlock it??
<nemik> is anyone else experiencing por signal/performance with ar5212 on a thinkpad t61?
<pace_t_zulu> pvl, i want the ubuntu usplash to display rather than the kubuntu usplash artwork during boot
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: I really have no clue. Maybe removing ~/.mozilla but that will wipe out all your bookmarks, etc.
<Romes> LOUD NOISESSSSSSSSS! (sorry)
<MattJ> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Seveas> MattJ, ?
<scguy318> jimm: probably sudo umount -a
<narothepharoh> How do i do it mrobvious?
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: What happens when you do sudo firefox?
<Romes> Well, congrats on having the most populous channel on this irc.freenode.net
<MrObvious> (without the ?)
<MattJ> Seveas: Romes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas4-kitchener06-1167891024.dsl.bell.ca]  by Seveas
<jimm> what would that do scguy
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this:
<Ronald-> Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmd line
<Ronald-> or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls dev
<Ronald-> ALERT! /dev/diks/by-uuid/b274d5a7-b17d-457d-a474-2c5101b1ce33 does not exist.
<Ronald-> Dropping to a shell!
<MrObvious> !pastebin | ronald-
<ubotu> ronald-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ sudo firefox
<narothepharoh> Password:
<narothepharoh> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<narothepharoh> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<jimm> what would that do scguy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-9-172-59.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pici> narothepharoh: use gksudo for graphical apps
<MrObvious> narothepharoh: Does it run?
<scguy318> unmount all partitions that are not busy
<pvl> pace_t_zulu i think you should be able to change that through the login in window settings apart from that, im nto sure what else can be done
<Seveas> sudo firefox....
<MrObvious> ompaul: I was trying to help him. :\
<Seveas> how dumb can you get :)
<scguy318> or i guess a simple umount /dev/of/the/thingy
<scguy318> *sudo umount
<scguy318> gksudo :)
<MrObvious> ompaul: I agree he shoudla used pastebins though.
<Seveas> YES PLEASE RUN THIS HUMUNGOUS PILE OF CRAP AS ROOT AND COMPROMISE MY SYSTEM!
<ompaul> MrObvious, I'll let him back now
<pace_t_zulu> pvl, thanks for your help
<MrObvious> ompaul: Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-9-172-59.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> its already a feature on Windows Seveas :P
<ompaul> MrObvious, ask him back if you want
<ompaul> :)
<jimm> ahh
<MrObvious> ompaul: You should put that feature in your bot.
<jimm> im so confused
<ompaul> MrObvious, no, not a hope that any bot will get ops
<jimm> how do I unlock a harddrive so i can edit the partitions
<MrObvious> ompaul: Hmm.
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/
<scguy318> jimm: umount the device
<jimm> ok
<ompaul> MrObvious, I'll explain it later - busy atm
<jimm> then do i mount it again
<scguy318> jimm: no
<jimm> ok
<scguy318> jimm: you're supposed to unmount partitions that u want to edit in GPartEd
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a decent tutorial on connecting to remote systems with vnc  terminal server client...  both behind our router firewall and going outside of it.
<scguy318> or any partition ed for tghat matter
<jimm> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<scguy318> *that
<jimm> ok, that was awsoome thanks
<MrObvious> Ronald-: You have a bad Ubuntu CD. Reburn at 4x and verify the MD5sum.
<ConstyXIV> can the gnome calculator do RPN?
<brambi> any dutch experts here?
<jimm> i can unmount the hd when in the gparted
<jimm> right?
<scguy318> Ronald-: if thats not the case and ur getting IDE errors then boot with all_generic_ide
<Ronald-> <MrObvious> I did it twice but not at 4x,       it should be burned at x4?
<alfaro> hello
<nonanta> brambi: join #ubuntu-nl
<alfaro> ????
<scguy318> im assuming you have more than one HDD hooked to primary/secondary?
<scguy318> *device
<alfaro> can somebody help me with my touchpad ?
<pvl> does anyone have experience in compiling alsa drives?
<jimm> yea,
<ConstyXIV> alfaro: what about it?
<MrObvious> !ask | alfar
<ubotu> alfar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrObvious> !ask | alfaro
<ubotu> alfaro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alfaro> i have synaptic
<alfaro> and is too sensitive
<jimm> i have 2 40gb drives
<Ronald-> scguy318> how can i boot witl all generic_ide???????
<alfaro> i dunno how to disable it
<neverblue> alfaro, can you keep your question to one line?
<Pici> alfaro: What do you mean by 'its too sensitive'?
<scguy318> Ronald-: at the boot screen, press F6, press space, enter all_generic_ide, enter
<alfaro> my touchpad is too sensitive on the scroll up-down, i just want to disable scrolling
<Ronald-> <scguy318> no, I just have one HDD
<chris_2> guys, i've downloaded a package from the internet, and when i try to install it, it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" but I dont have any other software management program open. I've just rebooted :S
<scguy318> hum, check your ISO?
<scguy318> mebbe its bad
<joe74> Hi, I am having big issue: I have a mounted partition as FAT32 on my ubuntu box, I created a virtual machine and mounted it there also over NFS, I succesfully mounted it there, but I need www (apache) to have read-execute permisions, how do I do this?
<scguy318> chris_2 i suspect perhaps the lock file is still there but i cant tell you how to resolve
<Ronald-> <scguy318> how can I check my ISO?
<MrObvious> alfaro: Play with the mouse options and see if it's there. Otherwise you may have to edit your xorg.conf
<scguy318> Ronald-: you can check md5sum or re-d/l
<chris_2> scguy318: the installer froze before, so I had to "xkill" it. And when I tried to install it again, I got that message. So I Rebooted and im still getting the message
<brambi> this is the error iam getting :http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<astro76> alfaro, install the gsynaptic package
<MrObvious> joe74: That's crazy. Whoa. All I can say is to install apache you can do sudo apt-get install apache
<alfaro> but, if i install the gsynaptic, shall i make a back up for the driver i have right now?
<astro76> alfaro, no it will just install a preferences app for the touchpad
<astro76> alfaro, one line will need to be added to xorg.conf to enable it, also
<alfaro> which one?  astro ?
<pvl> can anyone help me compile an alsa driver?
<ConstyXIV> are there any good GUI calculators with RPN in ubuntu?
<fsckr> is there a place in ubuntu to where I can go to change the font system wide other than in preferences and selecting diff fonts for apps, windows, etc?
<brambi> this is the error iam getting: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<astro76> alfaro, in the InputDevice section for the touchpad, add the line: 	Option		"SHMConfig"		"true"
<xelnaga666> im about to ask a kubuntu-to-Kubuntu vncserver question? Am I in the right channel?
<ConstyXIV> fsckr: not really.  welcome to gnome :)
<ConstyXIV> xelnaga666: you want #kubuntu
<xelnaga666> k thanks
<hyphenated> ConstyXIV: search for RPN in aptitude or apt-cache search or whatever your favourite is
<pvl> brambi that prob nmeans that image shackupdating its servers or so
<fsckr> surely there is a way
<buz> how to mask his ip address in xchat
<praet> fsckr: isnt that changing it system wide?
<joe74> MrObvious: Why Crazy? I need to share files over internet so I need apache to have read and exec permissions.... :(
<buz> ?
<MrObvious> joe74: Oh. Why don't you just use FTP?
<astro76> ConstyXIV, orpie is nice
<exhausted> anyone know how to fix XGL so that glxgears doesnt crash it when you resize
<southafrikanse> hello. "Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put this line:
<southafrikanse>     deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main". Which command can I do this?
<praet> orpie is console, so is mathomatic, which i recommend
<Pici> southafrikanse: you can use nano
<fsckr> no you have to change font from several sources ie. application font, document font, window title font, desktop font...
<MrObvious> southafrikanse: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<joe74> MrObvious: It's a speciall apache script where I can read all the files (MP3 collection) and wherever I am I can downstream
<chris_2> guys, i've downloaded a package from the internet, and when i try to install it, it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" but I dont have any other software management program open. I've just rebooted :S
<MrObvious> joe74: Oh okay.
<praet> chris_2: what command are you using to install?
<brambi> pvl what?
<brambi> that when i try to install ubuntu alternative btw..
<pvl> brambi i dont think the error message has to do with ur operating system at all
<neverblue> chris_2, do you have synaptic open?
<chris_2> praet: I downloaded the package, and I am just clicking on install
<chris_2> nope
<chris_2> nothing
<neverblue> chris_2, why are you not installing the package within synaptic?
<brambi> pvl ... so what do i have to do?
<scguy318> chris_2: sudo dpkg -i does the trick too I think
<chris_2> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<chris_2> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mattgyver83> is there a way to issue a command at shutdown?
<pvl> brambi wait for imageshack to finish doing w/e it may be. they could be updating servers or something like that
<padavoine> chris_2: then run dpkg --configure -a
<brambi> pvl seriously what?
<praet> right, call 'dpkg -i file.deb'
<pvl> bambi if someone else can access the picture from another computer then its a problem with your computer
<padavoine> chris_2: most of the time it does the job if you had to interrupt any package installing
<neverblue> chris_2, is that the error from synaptic?
<brambi> pvl what the hell are you talking about?
<champlooo> hello, I am getting a "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" error when I try to run a script from crontab. Do you know how to solve this? I have been arround this for some time now =(
<chris_2> ah thats fixed it
<chris_2> yeah
<chris_2> it was
<neverblue> chris_2, can you keep posts to one line please?
<chris_2> its working now :)
<chris_2> ty
<pvl> brambi> this is the error iam getting: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked
<padavoine> champlooo: cron operates in its own environment
<chris_2> sorry neverblue
<neverblue> np
<MrObvious> !language | brambi
<brambi> it gets stuck there when iam trying to install ubuntu
<ubotu> brambi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<champlooo> ok. does it have a solution?
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<padavoine> champlooo: so it won't be able to open the display... this is kinda complicated i'm not familiar with crontab but
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<MrObvious> gui_menezes: STOP!
<scguy318> kick?
<gui_menezes> #posinao
<astro76> !ops | gui_menezes
<ubotu> gui_menezes: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<scguy318> stop spamming
<tokj> eh yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu 2007-08-16
<benji> anyone know how i can listen to mms streams?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@BD06CE2D.poa.virtua.com.br]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<padavoine> champlooo: you can try to somehow get all of crontab's environment variables into your own shell, to kind of simulate a crontab environment but i don't know how. google it? sorry but
<K3nt1> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kanedaddy> sup?
<praet> i think there is a gstreamer plugin for mms
<benji> hm
<BENN92647> Hey all
<benji> k
<K3nt1> ! .sh
<benji> thx
<MrObvious> benji: Nope.
<champlooo> ok thank you anyway
<ubuntu> i have a question about installing ubuntu on a partition, what does it mean about no root file system is defined and how do i correct this problem?
<BENN92647> i have about 5 differnet versions to install IE6 in wine has someone else done this can you guide me so i dont wreck my wine installation?
<scguy318> when doing the manual partitioning
<padavoine> champlooo: welcome though i wasn't much help. maybe the ubuntu wiki has something?
<scguy318> u have to pick wut partition will be /
<praet> ubuntu: you have to set a partition for the root '/'
<champlooo> ok I will search there
<scguy318> BENN92647: tried IEs4Linux?
<BENN92647> I need IE6 for work reasons
<BENN92647> i have in unpacked and ready to go
<padavoine> BENN92647: VirtualBox?
<dcode> is there a way to tell NetworkManager to not change my resolv.conf when making a vpnc connection?
<MrObvious> BENN92647: Does your browser not work with your work reasons/
<praet> BENN92647: you could run a virtual windows install
<ubuntu> do i name it something? or just   /
<MrObvious> BENN92647: You might be able to mask your browser as IE if you run Opera.
<brambi> ok
<brambi> so
<brambi> lets get this straight
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative
<brambi> it gets stuck here
<BENN92647> -scguy318 i have it unpacked and ready to go
<brambi> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<padavoine> ubuntu: partions don't have names, / is the mount pont, ie where it will appear on your filesystem
<praet> ubuntu: i think there is a dropdown to select the mountpoint. so select '/'
<K3nt1> how do i install a .sh file?
<K3nt1> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrObvious> brambi: Please keep your text on one line. Don't use enter for punctuation.
<scguy318> BENN92647: so, um, wuts the issue?
<ir7> hello>
<MrObvious> !hi
<ir7> um
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ir7> i have a question
<MrObvious> !ask
<BENN92647> -scguy318...how do install it?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, How can i change my keyboard layout not just in x, but in console aswell? i accidentally set it as US international, and want it to be plain US english.
<ir7> about desktop
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DShepherd> K3nt1, sudo chmod +x file.sh && sh ./file.sh
<padavoine> BENN92647: the smoothest way to run ie is by virtualizing Windows XP
<ir7> ok
<ubuntu> k hold please
<BENN92647> -padavoine i have wine already
<padavoine> K3nt1: instal an sh file?
<Fooller> If I use "tar -cvzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /" command to make a backup does it cover all the other users I have set up on my computer?
<K3nt1> DShepherd: ok cool thanks
<scguy318> BENN92647: assuming you have IEs4Linux downloaded already
<praet> jscinoz: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout
<DShepherd> K3nt1, no problem
<scguy318> BENN92647: simple matter of running the script
<jscinoz> cheers
<BENN92647> -scguy318 Yes I do
<ubuntu> oh i get it, when they said "/" i thought something was suppose to come after that , not just "/"
<ir7> well i clicked on enable desktop effects but then my screen truned white for a moment and it just went back to the same state, and still said, " Endable desktop effects" can u tell me what the problem is
<scguy318> just, like, run the script
<padavoine> jscinoz: you can also monitor which layout it is by adding keyboard indicator to the panel
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Fooller yes should do..
<ir7> well i clicked on enable desktop effects but then my screen truned white for a moment and it just went back to the same state, and still said, " Endable desktop effects" can u tell me what the problem is
<BENN92647> -scguy318 that is where ia m lost...how do I run the script?
<jscinoz> alright thanks
<praet> ir7: the desktop effects crashed and probably restored your current desktop
<scguy318> BENN92647 ./nameofwutevertheinstalleriscalled in terminal
<ir7> why does it do that everytime?
<ubuntu> thank you all, your always so helpful
<scguy318> it should be chmod +x already me thinks
<BENN92647> -scguy318 i have 5 different sites telling me 5 different ways to do it
<padavoine> BENN92647: you might have to chmod +x ./nameofwhateveritscalled first
<ir7> i jsut switched from xp and deleted all my other os's and files
<praet> ir7: do you have a compatible video card ?
<ir7> what are the compatible ones?
<padavoine> BENN92647: yeah but if it's just one script it's all essentialy the same
<scguy318> just run and follow the prompts
<jscinoz> next question.. Im trying to get my finger print reader going, and i am attempting to install pam_bioapi, however ./configure fails with " security/_pam_macros.h" how can i fix this?
<padavoine> BENN92647: just pick one of the sites at random :)
<ubuntu> does beryl work for kubuntu?
<padavoine> ubuntu: sure
<marlon_> sure
<d4rkmonkey> !beryl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DShepherd> ubuntu, it should. not sure how well though
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<padavoine> ubuntu: plus you can use another theme manager than emerald
<ir7> so
<DShepherd> ir7, what card do you have?
<klick> hey all, i am trying to make it so whenever i type c it does the command clear in gnome-terminal, if i type alias c='clear' it works, but i have to do that each time i open a shell, i tried to put the same line in a file called .bash_alias (which i created) and it doesn;t work unless i invoke that bash file each time.. any ideas how to make gnome term auto have a set of aliases
<ir7> how do i check?
<padavoine> ubuntu: however the right channel for that is #ubuntu-effects
<ir7> im very new to ubuntu
<ir7> where do i go to check?
<padavoine> klick: edit you r .bashrc
<Pici> klick: drop it in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<DShepherd> ir7, lspci | grep VGA
<ubuntu> i want kubuntu but i cant get  beryl to work everytime i installed it, broke but i would like to get it going again
<padavoine> klick: add alias c='clear
<ir7> what does that mean?
<padavoine> klick: but Control-L will clear the screen
<AdemoS> quick question
<AdemoS> when recording the ISO
<AdemoS> is it okay to use
<ir7> am i supposed to type that in a terminal?
<AdemoS> DAO / SAO
<DShepherd> ir7, oops.. yeah
<padavoine> AdemoS: ?
<BENN92647> -scguy318 it says no such file even though i see it
<ir7> so what do i type again?
<klick> ohh, so its bashrc not bash_alias what am I thinking its alias for.. weird.. thanks for the tips
<DShepherd> ir7, lspci | grep VGA
<padavoine> AdemoS: what app are you using? on which OS?
<padavoine> klick: welcome
<AdemoS> Alcohol 120% Windows XP
<ir7> how do i make a vertical line?
<K3nt1> DShepherd: hmm i get some kind of argument, directory doesnt exist? i cant really read it, its repeating rapidly
<tracer903> ubuntu 7.04 will not mount my usb PNY 1GB drive or digital camera
<BENN92647> hi idny!
<BENN92647> LOL
<ir7> or is that a whole other line?
<praet> BENN92647: try typing the first few characters and hitting TAB to autocomplete.
<BENN92647> hi indy!
<BENN92647> -praet ok
<dcode> are there any "advanced" properties for NetworkManager that can be accessed?
<DShepherd> k31th, where is the file your trying to work with located?
<praet> BENN92647: also if you are in the same dir as the file, you should type ./filename
<padavoine> AdemoS: hmm... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DShepherd> ir7, I am not sure what you mean...
<ir7> like
<praet> dcode: try manual config
<padavoine> AdemoS: i don't think that setting matters but just follow the official how-to and you're sure not to have any problems
<BENN92647> oh
<astro76> ir7, shift+\
<ir7> how do i type what u typed?
<ir7> o ok
<jscinoz> next question.. Im trying to get my finger print reader going, and i am attempting to install pam_bioapi, however ./configure fails with " security/_pam_macros.h" how can i fix this?
<praet> ir7: Shift+\ on keayboard
<padavoine> jscinoz: what's the output excatly ?
<praet> jscinoz: make sure the file exists
<jscinoz> configure: error: cannot find required header: security/_pam_macros.h
<BENN92647> -praet says no such directory
<jscinoz> where can i get that file?
<dcode> praet: where does it live?  I looked in /etc/NetworkManager, but that didn't seem to have any of my config stuff in it
<padavoine> jscinoz: i think it's supposed to be part of the source
<padavoine> jscinoz: check that it's there, try re-downloading the source, maybe from another mirror
<padavoine> jscinoz: i mean if you don't find it obviously :)
<ir7> there isnt a \ on my keyboard
<BENN92647> ok so it wont go to my downloas folder and get it
<padavoine> ir7: QWERTY?
<jscinoz> alright thanks
<padavoine> jscinoz: ;)
<ir7> o wait
<ir7> nvm
<ir7> ther is
<padavoine> ir7: lol
<BENN92647> i'm tired LOL
<BENN92647> Anyone can you tell me what the command line propmt to install ies4linux is?
<Pici> !ies4linux | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<wubuntu> anybody used the compaq 3200 raid controller with ubuntu?
<jimm> ok i have a question
<tracer903> ubuntu 7.04 when I click on System>Removable Drives and Media; I get "Volume management not supported"
<padavoine> BENN92647: from the official site http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<scguy318> BENN92647 ./ies4linux
<jscinoz> ah fixed it, i needed to install the package libpam0g-dev
<scguy318> BENN92647: i assume you've already cd to the ies4linux foldre?
<scguy318> *folder
<padavoine> BENN92647: even better http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu specific for Ubuntu
<BENN92647> YAY! for ubotu the sexy bot!...ok but I am going to use it for work reasons only
<ir7> i have a intel 82815 cgc chipset graphics controller re 04
<praet> dcode: try the in GUI (left click systray icon and select manual config)
<tracer903> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimm> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points couldnot be unmounted:  /media/local\040Disk
<Dethlok> how do i make programs auto load on startup?  like gkrellm and beryl?
<ir7>  i have a intel 82815 cgc chipset graphics controller re 04
<ir7>  i have a intel 82815 cgc chipset graphics controller re 04
<ir7>  i have a intel 82815 cgc chipset graphics controller re 04
<Pici> !repeat | ir7
<ubotu> ir7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> !startup | Dethlok
<ubotu> Dethlok: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dethlok> thank you ubotu!
<jimm> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points couldnot be unmounted:  /media/local\040Disk
<[TK] D-Fender> hello all.  I'm somewhat new to Ubuntu and have 7.04 running on my laptop.  I jsut installed "kubuntu-desktop" via Synaptic and set KDM to start.  Only thing is that it launched Gnome following a reboot and I'm somewhat oblivious about where to go to change this.
<akh|arazand> hey guy, one question how do I make x-chat connect automatically to a server and channel?
<scguy318> jimm: sudo umount -a?
<aaisen> Hello!  I've been having some problems with playing dvd's on ubuntu fiesty on my thinkpad t61.  DVDCSS isn't decrypting the disks properly.  Does anyone know what is going on?  The error is "libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x000002a0)"
<tracer903> ubuntu 7.04 when I click on System>Removable Drives and Media; I get "Volume management not supported"
<jimm> what will that do
<Xoris> [TK] D-Fender: in your login screen. just click on the Options button (when using GDM) or on the button with a menu drawn on it (on KDM)
<praet> [TK] D-Fender: there is a way to select the desktop from the login screen
<Scunizi> [TK] D-Fender: when you get to the login screen look to the bottom left (usually) and click sessions.  Change to KDE there.
<padavoine> aaisen: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<praet> wow
<ir7> can anyone tell me if this graphics card is compaticel with desktop effects :  i have a intel 82815 cgc chipset graphics controller re 04
<[TK] D-Fender> Xoris, Ok, I feel silly now.  Thanks :)
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<ahmadsaifan> #beryl
<padavoine> ir7: intel cards are supposed to be compatible but just try it out, you have nothing to lose
<jimm> so how do i unmount my 2nd drive
<ir7> try what out?
<padavoine> ir7: http://compiz.org/Intel
<jimm> my b drive
<ir7> ok
<AdemoS>  <padavoine> AdemoS: i don't think that setting matters but just follow the official how-to and you're sure not to have any problems <-- Thanks
<praet> ir7: type glxinfo in a command line.  The first few lines should have Direct rendering: yes
<AdemoS> will do
<aaisen> padavoine, I appreciate the link, put I've followed that tutorial to a tee
<aaisen> any further help?
<padavoine> aaisen: oh, sorry, no idea...
<padavoine> AdemoS: welcome
<M3G4crux> does any of you have the flash player version 7
<scguy318> ir7: glxinfo | grep rendering
<hsatera> how do i move a whole folder to another trough comand?
<Xoris> hsatera: man mv
<hsatera> Xoris: :D
<dcode> praet: the manual config doesn't cover anything with the vpn connections
<padavoine> hsatera: mv -R <yourfolder>
<padavoine> hsatera: R stands for recursive
<BENN92647> ok i did it now how do i open it?
<tracer903> ubuntu 7.04 hald is not running, how do I start it?
<Xoris> padavoine, "mv" has no -R option, and you need to give it two arguments of course, not just one
<padavoine> BENN92647: /root/bin/ie I think
<scguy318> when the script finishes it should tell you to do some cmd
<jimm> yea
<padavoine> Xoris: yeah I forgot there was no -R for mv. as for the two arguments that was implied
<BENN92647> opps
<ir7> it said no
<wubuntu> anyone used ubuntu on a compaq server with a 3200 raid controller, is there a linux tool to control the 3200 card?
<padavoine> Xoris: but yeah lol
<BENN92647> i didnt see anything
<jimm> im trying to unmount my b drive how do i do so
<BENN92647> should i do it all over again?
<padavoine> BENN92647: wait just a sec.../root/bin/ie6
<Pici> BENN92647: by default it installs a symlink in ~/bin/ie6
<hsatera> didnt worked
<scguy318> ~/.ies4linux/ie6 i think
<BENN92647> -pici so just type that in terminal?
<Pici> BENN92647: yes
<Pici> BENN92647: I think it puts a shortcut on the desktop too
<BENN92647> -pici no such file
<praet> dcode: i've not worked with vpn yet but you may want to check nm-vpn-properties
<Pelo> good afternoon gents
<jscinoz> Hey guys i have a dual boot vista/ubuntu system, i have 10gb+ of music stored on the vista partition, is it possible to link files from a ntfs partition to a ext3 partition?
<jimm> im trying to unmount my b drive how do i do that????
<fsckr> is there somewhere in gconf-editor I can go to add a custom font folder?
<BENN92647> -padavoine no such file?
<dcode> praet: thanx...I'll check that
<padavoine> BENN92647: you chose the installation directory when installing...
<padavoine> BENN92647: but scguy318 is right I think it's ~/.ies4linux/ie6
<BENN92647> -scguy318 no such file
<Pelo> jscinoz,  you can make a shortcut ot a file folder on your ntfs partition
<DShepherd> ir7, join #beryl or ubuntu-effects for help with getting beryl or compiz runnig on your card
<padavoine> BENN92647: oh lol
<jscinoz> hmm
<praet> fsckr: just copy the folder to the /usr/share/fonts
<BENN92647> do i need the tilde
<jscinoz> is it possible to have cross device links the other way? eg real file on ext3, link on ntfs?
<praet> BENN92647: tilde ~/ = /home/username
<padavoine> BENN92647: yeah that stands for <my home directory>
<Pelo> jscinoz, windows won'T realy ext3
<padavoine> praet: great minds think alike ;)
<AdemoS> Downloaded the 7.04 i386 ISO, did a MD5 check [passed]  Burned it [no errors]  But I boot up Ubuntu, do a Disk Check and it gives the same old error message: can't access tty: job control turned off
<ir7> ok thank you
<AdemoS> What am I doing wrong here?
<Pelo> jscinoz, windows won'T reald ext3
<DShepherd> fsckr, i think there's a .font folder under your home folder too
<PF|Ubuntu> Could someone tell me the command to log off another user and also the command to switch users in the terminal. Im having a stupid moment.
<IndyGunFreak> Why use ies4linux?
<scguy318> Pelo, you need ext2 driver
<jscinoz> Pelo, even with the ext3ifs? that gives windows ext3 support in its shell?
<DShepherd> fsckr, .fonts*
<BENN92647> nope. no such file...itdid do abunch of stuff though when i did what i was told so ther is something somewhere
<fsckr> yea  DShepherd there is with a config file in there
<Pelo> AdemoS, what is your video card ?
<padavoine> fsckr: nautilus fonts:/// and then you can drag and drop to it
<zmitya> hi all
<fsckr> but i dont know the syntax or anything
<AdemoS> Can't check
<system_> I got a question about network security
<BENN92647> hi Z
<scguy318> BENN: ~/.ies4linux/ie6 no work?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: did you get online?
<AdemoS> well acctually I migt be able to in the bios
<zmitya> how can I record from my mic in command line ?
<BENN92647> YAY! indy!
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: i mean, did you get installed?
<padavoine> system_: yes... ?
<AdemoS> Yes, it was from http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/feisty/
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: do i know you?
<padavoine> zmitya: sox I think sudo aptitude install sox, man sox
<BENN92647> no scguy it didnt work
<fsckr> yea i know but there are over 6000 fonts and I dont want to put the fonts mixed in with the defaults incase I want to take them out if you understand what i mean
<AdemoS> [18:27]  <Pelo> AdemoS, what is your video card ? <--- Hold on I'll check
<Pelo> jscinoz,  it's not great , but you can always try, you have my suggestion,  you could also make a fat32 partition and use that for the music it can be accessed from both windows and linux
<system_> How can I recognize foreign intrusion on my computer ?
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<PF|Ubuntu> Could someone tell me the command to log off another user and also the command to switch users in the terminal. Im having a stupid moment.
<padavoine> fsckr: just add in your own folder or put it in .fonts in your home directory
<Fooxy> Hej
<marc> anyone know a good wav to mp3 converter for ubuntu?
<jscinoz> Pelo, making a shared partition is my last resort atm >_<
<fsckr> ok
<jimm> im trying to unmount my b drive how do i do that????
<jimm> im trying to unmount my b drive how do i do that????
<BENN92647> yeah you are one of the people who helped me get my ubuntu running and helped me with getting my wireless up and going and on and on
<Fooxy> what the name for the swedish ubuntu channel?
<PF|Ubuntu> jimm, sudo umount /media/name
<Pelo> jimm, find the driver icon, right click, unmount
<jrib> PF|Ubuntu: kill all the users processes to log him off.  To switch users: su - USERNAME
<BENN92647> well you and ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: hmm, sorry guess i don't remember
<jimm> ok
<zmitya> padavoine: sox is too big for this
<Pici> Fooxy: #ubuntu-sw or sn I think.  whatever the sweden country code is
<PF|Ubuntu> jrib, someone gave me a command involving sig9
<fsckr> now if i have the dir in .fonts how do i use them?
<tracer903> I can't mount usb flash drive
<PF|Ubuntu> jrib, i cant remember it now
<BENN92647> you help alot of people..we remeber you that's all that is important
<Pici> Fooxy: actually #ubuntu-se I think
<Fooxy> Thx pici
<padavoine> zmitya: yeah i don't know then
<zmitya> padavoine: checkink arecord
<Andy_Alpha> hi. what's the name of that program which configures NVIDIA GBOs?
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: i try
<praet> marc: wav > mp3 you can use the lame encoder with a frontent like sound juicer
<zmitya> padavoine: thx anyway
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: did you get installed, or still having issues, evne w/ the alternate install cd?
<Pelo> fsckr,  the fonts should show up in your apps,  do they show up in OOo ?
<praet> fsckr: fonts should auto show when you reload an app
<BENN92647> well i have  a new one for you but its easy...i need to install ies4linux...i have the packet i just cant get wine to run it
<mattgyver83> has anyone here used vnc (preferably tightvnc) with linux?
<PF|Ubuntu> mattgyver83, I use RealVNC
<padavoine> fsckr: I think you need to run fontcache, man font-cache
<padavoine> fsckr: fc-cache actually
<wubuntu> RealVNC here too
<fsckr> yea they do but they are  named all wierd..ill figure it out
<Pelo> BENN92647, if it is a linux package you probably donT need wine
<mattgyver83> pf|ubuntu; are you using vnc to connect to a linux box?
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: ? its a linux package you don't need wine
<BENN92647> -indygunfreak it seems to have installed it somewhere when i ran it in terminal
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, here'smy problem I have an SD Card, it was working fine minutes ago... now, it decided that it wouldn't automount it, tried gparting it to a fat32 and it said "set partitiontype" tried using the command unmount which doesn't seem to exist on my system... and now I have an SD Card that I can't use... What do I do?
<BENN92647> -indygunfreak how do i find it
<Andy_Alpha> hi. what's the name of that program which configures NVIDIA GBOs?
<BENN92647> -pelo wher can i find it?
<jrib> PF|Ubuntu: pkill -u USERNAME   will kill all of a users processes.  Using sig9 is overkill imo
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: open synaptic, and do a search for  ie
<Pelo> BENN92647,  probably in the menu under internet,  or try typing the name of the app in the terminal
<PF|Ubuntu> ok thanks jrib
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  he said he tought it got installed
<padavoine> BENN92647: find / --name ie6
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know how to reformat a stubborn, unformatted disk?
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<mattgyver83> Beyond_the_grave, i had that happen to me.  I had to format the card with gparted in order to make it work again.
<Artimus> Is anyone running Gutsy?  How stable is it, generally?  Are we talking Debian Unstable here?  Or worse?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: if its installed, it will show up in synaptic via the search feature
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, he didn't say it was a deb file
<Beyond_The_Grave> I tried gparting it, but it keeps coming up with the error "set partitiontype"...
<mattgyver83> pf|ubuntu; are you using vnc to connect to a linux box?
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> Artimus, for help with gutsy try in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Artimus: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy discussion
<PF|Ubuntu> mattgyver83, I go both ways. Windows to nix, nix to Windows
<system_> can anyone tell me something about security using kopete ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: true, i was thinking he downloaded a .deb
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Artimus i love gitsy...
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave, you need to tell it it is a primary partition
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> gutsy even
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK...
<jrib> !anyone | system_
<ubotu> system_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  I think I am not sure
<mattgyver83> pf|ubuntu; Are you able to take complete remote control of the desktop, or does it just create a new 'session' when connecting to linux
<Beyond_The_Grave> It also won't let me delete the old partition which is unknown.
<ahmadsaifan> how can i extract something to the themes directory?
<PF|Ubuntu> mattgyver83, takes control. I also use an NX client over SSH which creates a new session.
<AdemoS> [18:28]  > [18:27]  <Pelo> AdemoS, what is your video card ? <---- Intel Crestline Graphics (probably integrated because it's a notebook)
<jrib> ahmadsaifan: just drag the tar.gz for your theme into the  system -> preferences -> themes  window
<padavoine> ahmadsaifan: right hand click the archive, extract here
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: what instructions did you follow to install it?
<padavoine> ahmadsaifan: yeah do what jrib told you it's faster :D
<mattgyver83> was real vnc easy to setup on linux, im using tightvnc but am having problems going from windows to linux, or linux to linux
<AdemoS> [18:30]  <IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: did you get installed, or still having issues, evne w/ the alternate install cd? <--- Could not install, tried alt instal CD, had X windows issues
<Pelo> AdemoS, ok I was thinking it might have been nvidia or ati , you would have needed the alternate install cd,    tell me at what speed di dyou but the cd ?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<AdemoS> 8x
<BENN92647> -indygunfreak  its an ap that is supoosed to run in wine...it doesnt show in synaptic
<neverblue> ahmadsaifan, im most cases, you can usually keep the tar ball (or what ever compressed file it is), well compressed
<ahmadsaifan> ill try that
<padavoine> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: ies4linux, is a linux native app, you don't need wine
<ahmadsaifan> do i need to extract the them to desktop then drag it to the window?
<neverblue> mattgyver83, problems, such as?
<BENN92647> -indygunfreak then i installed it wrong
<mattgyver83> well... heres what i think
<jrib> ahmadsaifan: no, do not extract
<mattgyver83> windows connections are fine
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: type his "/join #indygunfreak" no quotes
<Beyond_The_Grave> It won't let me creat a new partition and it won't let me delete the old one.
<Pelo> AdemoS, if you are willing to try again I suggest 1x  but you might want to give the alternate install cd a shot
<mattgyver83> linux connections originally just give me a terminal window
<padavoine> IndyGunFreak: ies4linux is native linux, but then it installs IE so IE needs wine to be run
<PF|Ubuntu> mattgyver83, that's why I use RealVNC
<Pelo> AdemoS,  is there someting weird abotu yoru system , like a usb cd drive or someting ?
<neverblue> mattgyver83, can you keep it to one line please?
<padavoine> IndyGunFreak: ies4linux is just a script which will get and install three versions of IE. The actual IEs need wine to be run. ies4linux doesn't need wine
<AdemoS> [18:36]  <Pelo> AdemoS, if you are willing to try again I suggest 1x  but you might want to give the alternate install cd a shot <--- tried 4x, same result, can't do 1x on my CDRs, but even if I could I don't think it's burn speed
<AdemoS> [18:36]  <Pelo> AdemoS,  is there someting weird abotu yoru system , like a usb cd drive or someting ? <-- Internal CD drive, new Dell computer
<system_> How can I run Windows XP or MacOSx under Ubuntu using VMWare Server ?
<padavoine> BENN92647: Try find / --name ie6
<Andy_Alpha> hi. what's the name of that program which configures NVIDIA GBOs?
<AdemoS> this one http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_152x?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19
<neverblue> !vmware | system_
<ubotu> system_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<praet> AdemoS: this may be a silly question, but do you happen to have a floppy in the drive?
<Pelo> AdemoS,  give the alternate install cd a shot then , and  no need to repeat my lines thanks
<padavoine> BENN92647: make that sudo find / --name ie6 cos you need root permission to see everything
<AdemoS> Inspiron 1520
<mattgyver83> Linux to windows/Windows to windows connections work fine.  Linux connections give me a terminal window.  I have found instructions on how to run a gnome session within that terminal and do.. but its running a seperate session and you dont take remote control, its more behind the scenes.
<zimnyx> I have new laptop in my work, and in place of Ctrl i got fucked up Fn. It's not possible to switch it and now I have problems pressing Ctr-Shift-c / Ctr-Shitf-v as copy & paste in gnome-terminal. Do you know if I can make gnome-terminal use diffrent "magic" key instead of Shift ?
<ysop> hi is anyone experienced in dualbooting ? i received an bosd/bluescreen "disk error" when starting windows after installing ubuntu, before ubuntu installation XP work fine
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, this sucks.... I can't even get gparted to delete a partition...
<AdemoS> Praet: There is no floppy drive
<mattgyver83> Beyond_The_Grave, if you havent unmounted the volume then it probably doesnt recognize the card right now... reboot
<AdemoS> Pelo: I have tried Alt CD, I got X Windows Server errors
<AdemoS> Pelo: It said I had screens, but they weren't recognized or something
<Pelo> zimnyx,  you can set your own keybaord shorcuts from the preference menu and there is the scim thngy that you can probably use to map a key on your keyboard
<Beyond_The_Grave> It sees it, but it won't let me do anything to it.
<pi3> Beyond_The_Grave: if you are keeping windows, you first have defrag ntfs partitions
<Beyond_The_Grave> No, just want it to be a fat32 storage device.
<Pelo> AdemoS, do you have a second screen connected to your comp?  maybe you should do the install with just the one screen
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, are you using gparted?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes.
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, what kind of drive? USB? IDE?
<praet> AdemoS: try booting with the option 'boot with driver cd' then keep the regular cd in the drive and hit enter twice when asked
<Beyond_The_Grave> SD Card.
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave, open us synaptic and do a search for format , I think there is a disquette formating app in there somehwere
<Andy_Alpha> hi. what's the name of that program which helps confiquring NVIDIA GBOs?
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, what does it show up as in /dev ??
<Beyond_The_Grave> /dev/sdb.
<neverblue> mattgyver83, there is a setting to allow VNC users to connect to your box, so maybe you might need to change those settings, also you might want to look into forwarding X through SSH, as another consideration
<AdemoS> [18:39]  <Pelo> AdemoS, do you have a second screen connected to your comp? <-- No extra screens, just default monitor
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, gparted should take care of it. Did you umount it?
<Pelo> !nvidia | Andy_Alpha it might be mentionned in the documentation
<ubotu> Andy_Alpha it might be mentionned in the documentation: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I do that?
<neverblue> AdemoS, are you dual booting?
<praet> Andy_Alpha: try editing your xorg.conf file
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, sudo umount /media/cardname
<AdemoS> neverblue: I used KillDisk to zero-out the drive before installing
<mattgyver83> once i can get this setup correctly i will do ssh, right now i cant take true, remote control in linux
<neverblue> AdemoS, or is this a seperate system?
<praet> AdemoS: did you try what i posted?
<ysop>  anyone experienced in dualbooting ? i received an bosd/bluescreen "disk error" when starting windows after installing ubuntu, before ubuntu installation XP work fine
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, cardname is whatever the name of the disk is in /media
<padavoine> Andy_Alpha: um nvidia-xconfig ?
<AdemoS> neverblue: Yes, it's a notebook, I'm typing on a desktop rigt now
<AdemoS> praet: Which thing?
<praet> AdemoS: try booting with the option 'boot with driver cd' then keep the regular cd in the drive and hit enter twice when asked
<AdemoS> oooh
<Andy_Alpha> thx
<neverblue> AdemoS, that doesnt really answer my question directly
<AdemoS> alright I'll try that praet
<Pelo> AdemoS,  here is a list of hardware for ubuntu, check if your lappy is listed and if there are any tips , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  you can also try looking up your model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<padavoine> Andy_Alpha: welcome
<Beyond_The_Grave> It doesn't show up in media and I don't think I can use unmount.
<neverblue> mattgyver83, can you RCD into the windows box?
<AdemoS> sorry neverblue, but I'm not sure what you mean. It's seperate from my computer I'm using right now, what do you mean?
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, it's not in /media?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope, can't.
<zimnyx> Pelo: you mean keyboard shortcuts in gnome? There is no copy/paste there
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope.
<mattgyver83> neverblue, yes
<Beyond_The_Grave> And can't use unmount.
<SnapyGapi> hi, i tryed to install ubuntu 7.04(downloaded live cd) on external drive 250 gb and it worked great until the end... look in this screenshot: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkc4.png does enyoune know what am i doing wrong?
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> umount <--> not unmount
<neverblue> AdemoS, that is what I am asking, is it a different computer than the one your using
<AdemoS> yes
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok.
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, yeah
<neverblue> mattgyver83, works fine?
<mattgyver83> neverblue, like a charm
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, it's Umount, not UNmount
<PF|Ubuntu> lol
<Pelo> zimnyx, I meant keybaord shortucs in menu > system > prefs > keyboard shorcuts
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK
<neverblue> AdemoS, so you went through the entire install, and you only foudn the issue, X doesnt start?
<neverblue> found*
<Beyond_The_Grave> It didn'st automount it though.
<AdemoS> neverblue: When using Alt CD, that was my issue
<AdemoS> praet: I'll try that idea now
<AdemoS> brb
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, it shouldnt automount, as it's not a USB device
<neverblue> mattgyver83, do you write code, maybe you can help the VNC world outta bit ;)
<Beyond_The_Grave> It did at first.
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, only USB devices automoutn when hotplugged
<Beyond_The_Grave> Then it didn't.
<Beyond_The_Grave> It was an SD Card.
<mattgyver83> neverblue, when i connect into linux... i just get a terminal session, thats it.  I literally have to start a gnome session and it appears like i just logged in the computer fresh off a boot.  However i believe that it is running an additional session on my computer when i reboot, i hear the ubuntu jungle music twice, one right after another
<marc> anyone know a good wav to mp3 converter for ubuntu?
<Pelo> marc,  soundconverter
<PF|Ubuntu> marc, audacity
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: you there?
<praet> marc: use Sound juicer with the lame encoder
<neverblue> mattgyver83, oh, that happened to me as well
<Beyond_The_Grave> It did mount itself with a nice logo on the desktop and everything.
<mattgyver83> neverblue, how do you solve that?
<neverblue> mattgyver83, i boot my system, login, then vnc in
<marc> thank you
<PF|Ubuntu> Beyond_The_Grave, did you change any options pertaining to hotplugging?
<Notricon> hey
<exhausted> does anyone know why fglrxinfo shows ATI model in Gnome but in Gnome + XGL it shows Mesa
<Notricon> I'm trying to compile Pidgin
<neverblue> mattgyver83, you have to do the login :/
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope.
<ysop>  anyone experienced in dualbooting ? i received an bosd/bluescreen "disk error" when starting XP after installing ubuntu, before the installation of ubuntu, XP worked fine... i guess it have to be something with the mbr or xps boot.ini, but i cant figure it out myself. I tried to chkdsk with the windows-cd, and several manual partition setups.
<Notricon> lots of things I'm missing
<PF|Ubuntu> Notricon, www.getdeb.net
<zimnyx> Pelo: yeah, there is no copy/paste settings in my case.
<PF|Ubuntu> Notricon, search for Pidgin
<Notricon> there's Pidgin therE?
<PF|Ubuntu> Notricon, there's a full Pidgin package with plugins on there
<praet> mattgyver83: that is the nature of vnc on linux vs. windows, an entire session is created per login (unless you create a session running on the console :1)
<Beyond_The_Grave> And even though it is mounted it says the device is not mounted.
<Notricon> there wasn't at the Pidgin page
<squee> ysop, the mbr shouldn't be the problem.  It would have to be changed for grub, its what I did when I dual booted.  I dont know what could cause that exactly, but i hope that narrows it down some
<PF|Ubuntu> Notricon, I'll find it
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  in the gnome menu, under add/remove ,  there is a tool called disk management  that lets you format,  try that
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  you need to install it
<neverblue> ysop, what is your partition layout like?
<PF|Ubuntu> Notricon,  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1209
<Notricon> I could have found it
<SnapyGapi> hi, i tryed to install ubuntu 7.04(downloaded live cd) on external drive 250 gb and it worked great until the end... look in this screenshot: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkc4.png does enyoune know what am i doing wrong?
<Notricon> I just said that there wasn't a package at the offical page of Pidgin
<mattgyver83> praet, how can i create a session running on console:1 ?
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<AdemoS> [18:42]  <Pelo> AdemoS,  here is a list of hardware for ubuntu, check if your lappy is listed and if there are any tips , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  you can also try looking up your model in www.ubuntuforums.org <---- found it
<AdemoS> [18:42]  <Pelo> AdemoS,  here is a list of hardware for ubuntu, check if your lappy is listed and if there are any tips , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  you can also try looking up your model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<AdemoS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1520
<system_> i have installed vmware player and have created a .vmx file for WindowsXP . After I started vmware player I selected the right .vmx file and then the programm asked me for a .vmdk file . How can I create such file ?
<mattgyver83> praet, is console 1 the 'true desktop'?
<Beyond_The_Grave> It says there are no filesystems that I can mount or unmount.
<squee> SnapyGapi, Try installing without oddly named mount points.  Use  "My_Book" or something like that
<Pelo> AdemoS, anyhelp in there ?
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<SnapyGapi> how?
<ahmadsaifan> how do i umport icon and cursor themes?
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<Fooller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR Will this guide work in Kubuntu too?
<Pelo> !theme > ahmadsaifan check your private message windows for a message from ubot3
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok, just used it as root and nothing.
<system_> How can I create a Windows XP .vmdk file for vmware player ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> It says none that I'm "allowed" to mount or unmount.
<AdemoS> [18:49]  <Pelo> AdemoS, anyhelp in there ? <--- I think so...it's telling me to down grade to 6.10 install and upgrade after...
<Pelo> Fooller,  there have been some issues in the past couple of days with the servers , it might be related
<squee> SnapyGapi, It looks like when you set up partitioning, you put a space in between one of the words, and that could be the cause
<AdemoS> it says X Windows iwll fail, and to do some things...does that sound normal?
<neverblue> system_, I am sure you can find step by step documentation about that online, rather than have someone go through it step by step with you in here
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<Fooller> Pelo, what? :P
<SnapyGapi> sqee, i dont use manual partitioning i use guided, and select external wd drive
<Pelo> AdemoS, it is not normal  but it is not gonna hurt your computer, windows x as nothing to do with your windows insallation
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<SnapyGapi> srry bit sqee, squee
<AdemoS> Well I alaready deleted windows enitirely pelo
<AdemoS> This is what I mean
<AdemoS> The X server will fail to load when you first boot Ubuntu-6.10, and you will see a error message on your screen with the options to continue or exit. Select the Cancel or exit options, until you see a terminal. (You can also change to a new terminal by using the keys Ctrl-Alt F2)
<Notricon> also
<Notricon> I'm trying to install a new driver for my graphic card
<Notricon> from nVidia
<Notricon> because I recently changed the card
<Pelo> AdemoS,  I see
<Notricon> and it says it needs a kernal interface :S
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know how to reformat a stubborn SD Card.
<squee> SnapyGapi, Then it sounds like it may be having trouble with the label of the drive.  I have never installed to an external,  so i'm not really certain on how to fix that.  Would it be possible to put this hard drive in your pc?
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  check in the forums,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<squee> SnapyGapi, like use ide instead of usb, that might help
<ysop> very strange, fdisk tells me that "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<Pelo> ysop,  is /dev/sda  your windows drive by anychance ?
<Dethlok> my resolution can only go to 1024x768 @50hz... is there any way i can make it go up higher?
<Blah> have you guys seen this lol  http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<alfaro> while trying to configure the xorg.conf, it appears this message  "For the X Window System graphical user interface to operate correctly,    
<alfaro>   it is necessary to select a video card driver for the X server."  where can i find the video card driver, or which choice shall i pick?
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<brambi> when i am trying to install ubuntu with alternative, the installation gets stuck here: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/262/dsc00063yu5.jpg (translation: mirror server is being checked)
<AdemoS> Pelo: "At this time you can install Ubuntu-7.04 (without such issues), by using the alternative CD in text mode."
<AdemoS> I guess I'll try that again
<AdemoS> going through tons of CDRs here X_X
<neverblue> !pastebin | brambi
<ubotu> brambi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !pastebin | alfaro
<ubotu> alfaro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phreck> Hey, who knows how to setup some sort of "internet connection sharing" in Ubuntu
<SnapyGapi> sqee, i dont know how...
<Dethlok> my resolution can only go to 1024x768 @50hz... is there any way i can make it go up higher?
<neverblue> !samba | phreck
<ysop> ive got windows on /dev/sda1, root on /dev/sda2, swap on sda3 and a fat32 partition on sda4
<ubotu> phreck: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pelo> Dethlok, you can edit xorg.conf to add the extra resolutions manaualy,   in the terminal   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> Dethlok, does ti go higher?
<Blah> phreck have you tried kpf ?
<brambi> neverblue, stfu nigger.
<Pelo> AdemoS,  it isn'T so difficult usualy you just got unlucky
<phreck> nope
<neverblue> !language | brambi
<ubotu> brambi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phreck> Sure havent
<SnapyGapi> squee, i could allways try downloading second plain text installer... but will it help?
<Blah> works good for me :)
<squee> SnapyGapi, Try asking your question on the forums, I'm really not sure how to fix this and you might get someone that knows how
<phreck> What is it
<SnapyGapi> ok
<alfaro> "For the X Window System graphical user interface to operate correctly, it is necessary to select a video card driver for the X server. "  where can i find which video card driver i have?  or which choice shall i pick?
<brambi> !faggot | neverblue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faggot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cust-59-23.dsl.versateladsl.be]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Dethlok> ok well i opened up xorg.conf so now what? lol
<neverblue> thanks jrib
<ysop> @pelo ive got windows on /dev/sda1, root on /dev/sda2, swap on sda3 and a fat32 partition on sda4, did i do something wrong ?
<Blah> it's a file sharing server
<neverblue> Dethlok, does your monitor go to higher resolutions?
<Dethlok> yes, i can go alot higher on windows
<Pelo> alfaro,  when it doubt use the default provided,  but your card is probably listed in your computer's documentation
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi I just brought a second harddrive for storage. How do I partition it? It is internal
<Dethlok> my video card is set up properly
<neverblue> Dethlok, does your video card support higher resolutions?
<Pelo> ysop, not that I can see , but I am not all that famiilar with fsck
<alfaro> pelo- u know which one is the default provided?
<Pelo> Dethlok, which videocard would this be ?
<Pelo> alfaro, vesa i believe
<alfaro> ohh ok
<DShepherd> alfaro, you know which what kinda of video card you have?
<Blah> I used to use kpf and lynx to get files on my server
<Dethlok> hmm it should its an fx 5200, it should atleast go to 1024x1200
<Blah> no I just use rsync and ssh
<Dethlok> nvidia fx 5200
<ysop> thx for trying to help me bye
<neverblue> Dethlok, so your hardware can handle the higher resolution, now, did you setup drivers?
<DShepherd> Dethlok, are you using the restricted drivers?
<Dethlok> geforce
<Pelo> Dethlok, nvidia card have a special config tool I beleive , but I don'T know what it is
<Dethlok> i think it automatically did it when i installed
<DShepherd> Pelo, nvidia-settings I think
<neverblue> this would be more productive if one person answered :/
<ker> #panas
<Dethlok> how would i tell if my drivers are restricted?
<Pelo> Dethlok, check what DShepherd said
<fxfitz> How does one go about converting movies from one format to another??
<laofu> hi
<neverblue> Dethlok, are you using Feisty?
<_nixMan> what is better as a webserver, ubuntu or suse?
<neverblue> fxfitz, tovid
<Dethlok> yes
<Pelo> _nixMan, this is the #ubuntu channel what answer do you think you will get ?
<neverblue> Dethlok, check the 'restricted drivers manager'
<fxfitz> neverblue, I'll take a look at it. Thanks!
<neverblue> Dethlok, that will set you up
<ladydoor> fxfitz: You could probably just use ffmpeg to do it.
<DShepherd> System - Administration - Restricted Driver Manager
<laofu> are u solution for spca5xx problems with compiling???
<neverblue> fxfitz, also ask in #tovid, they can help too
<Pelo> fxfitz,  what kind of format are hyou talking about here ?  file to file , use avidemux,  file to dvd, try devede
<neverblue> laofu, which camera are you trying to setup?
<Dethlok> ok yes nvidia is in there
<laofu> pls :-)
<fxfitz> See, I once found a script (atleast I thought it was a script) and it converted .bin to .avi VERY easily
<_nixMan> Pelo: so, i can be in a #freebsd chat room and say fbsd is not ideal for a desktop for noobs
<Pelo> neverblue, you realy like tovid ?
<squee> If i type "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" it says permission denied, but if I run it as root and not through sudo, it works.  Is it possible to do this correctly with sudo?
<neverblue> Dethlok, did you run the restricted driver manager?
<neverblue> Pelo, it does the trick, .avi > DVD
<Dethlok> yes nivida is in there and it says its in-use
<Pelo> _nixMan,  but #freebsd isn't populated by fanboys
<neverblue> Dethlok, now you want to confirm the resolutions in your xorg.conf, make sure there are settings higher than what are currently set
<Pelo> neverblue, I havenT' checked it out in a while , the gui didn't work properly back then , I went for devede,  I like it a lot , very neat
<fxfitz> I'm looking for something really simple that converts from .bin to .avi
<neverblue> Pelo, never tried it
<_nixMan> Pelo: your sayiing ubuntu is populated by fan boys?
<neverblue> fxfitz, .bin to .avi, that might be different
<K99Brain> squee try sudo sh ....
<Dethlok> ok in my xorg.conf the highest ones are what im using so that means my video card can't go up any higher?
<Pelo> _nixMan,  I'm poking fun at my mates but no one is biting
<squee> K99Brain, still denied
<ladydoor> fxfitz: Okay, well the first problem is that the original file is a CD image in a nonstandard format and not an AV file
<neverblue> fxfitz, u will want to find out how to mount the .bin
<K99Brain> squee and sudo sh " ... "
<neverblue> fxfitz, then once mounted, you will need to convert it, usually, unless you save your .avis directly to CD :)
<ladydoor> fxfitz: Something you might try is converting the .bin file to .iso with bchunk, mounting it, and then ripping the data from it
<Pelo> fxfitz,  a bin file is not a movie format it is an archive,  a cd image to be exact you need to burn it to a cd
<Dethlok> ok in my xorg.conf the highest ones are what im using so that means my video card can't go up any higher?
<neverblue> Dethlok, your xorg.conf WONT allow it to go higher
<Pelo> Dethlok,  no it meand you add the ones you need to the list
<neverblue> Dethlok, so you need to edit the xorg.conf
<squee> K99Brain, with quotes around the command?  it says unknown id
<fxfitz> I am positive that at one point I downloaded something and I would just have to go to the command line and do smoething like "./bin2avi file.bin new.avi"
<fxfitz> But I can't remember the name of it.
<Dethlok> oh ok i see...  i can try to do that
<neverblue> fxfitz, it obviously matters whats in the image, the .bin file
<marc> anyone know of a program good program to convert DRM wma to mp3?
<Pelo> fxfitz,  google bin2avi see what comes up
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, now I checked the forums and found nothing on sd cards that I haven't already tried....
<neverblue> Dethlok, maybe even google other xorg.conf files, as a comparision
<Dethlok> yea i might mess it up lol
<Pelo> marc, we don'T do DRM
<Notricon> I'm trying to install Pidgin, but it says that libatk1.0-0 is not satisfiable
<Beyond_The_Grave> The sd card doesn't seem to want to mount itself.
<fxfitz> Pelo, VCD gear! That's it!
<Pelo> Dethlok, just follow the syntax  and don'T get wild , you know what res your screen can do , don'T think you can get better
<Pelo> Notricon, also install the -dev package for that lib
<Dethlok> is it 1024x963?
<Notricon> what is the package I need to install?
<Pelo> Dethlok, 1024x960 I think
<Dethlok> ok thnx
<Pelo> Notricon, go in synaptic,  search for libtak
<klick> Hey all, i use feisty fawn, and the ppa.dogfood repo and just installed compiz last night.  I don't have aquarium or screensaver do you know how i can get these?
<squee> If i type "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" it says permission denied, but if I run it as root and not through sudo, it works.  Is it possible to do this correctly with sudo?
<astro76> Dethlok, it's 1280x960 I'd imagine
<K99Brain> squee i'm not sure, but.. try also with single quotes '
<Fooller> How do I make ISO image out of a file in my root dir?
<Pelo> Dethlok,  or do you mean 1024x768 ?
<klick> Fooller, i think its mkisofs
<squee> K99Brain, nope, also tried ticks just in case
<mariux> anyone here with a pentium m (centrino)?
<Pici> squee: I think you can do `sudo echo 1 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward`
<Notricon> there's lots of libatk related packs
<Dethlok> 1024x768 is what i have now i want it higher
<astro76> squee, one way is sudo bash -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Pelo> mariux, ask a specific question we may know anyway
<Pelo> Dethlok,  do you have a wide screen ?
<astro76> squee, the other way is sudo tee as Pici mentioned
<mariux> anyone here with a pentium m (centrino) who in powertop gets something else than 100% C0 state?
<Dethlok> no just a 19' lcd
<Notricon> what should I install?
<Pelo> Dethlok,  try 1280x1024
<squee> Pici, astro76, Thanks
<Dethlok> ok thanks =)
<Pelo> Dethlok,  I think the next step up is  1600x1280  but i can't garantiy it
<Dethlok> yea that sounds a little too high
<Alloosh> Hi, asking the same question again, I have ubuntu xp network the ubuntu is the router, and the network type is switch, the problem is that xp keep losing connection to the network, any idea?
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I reformat a stubborn sd card? it hasn't auotmounted itself, it doesn't have a filesystem, and when I try to gpart it it keeps giving me an error "set partitiontype"....
<Pelo> Dethlok, I know that there is one ??x1152 but I can't realy remember,  I'm only on a 17 in anyway, 1280 is more then enough
<squee> Beyond_The_Grave, try sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/whateverthedeviceis
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  did you check in the forum ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes.
<meoblast001> hey any Virtual Box users?
<Notricon> please help, I do have libatk, but it says it's not stisfiable
<squee> meoblast001, yep
<meoblast001> squee: i already have Windows installed, can i use that with it?
<Beyond_The_Grave> "/dev/sdb1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock"
<pbugni> why don't i get any feedback from `apt-cache search <pkg>` when run as a sudo cmd from a regular user acct?  (works fine if i su)
<Pelo> Alloosh, if no one where knows the answer you might want to give #networking a try or #samba if you are using it , or try chekcing in the forum
<squee> meoblast001, boot your windows partition in virtualbox?
<Beyond_The_Grave> "/dev/sdb1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock"
<meoblast001> squee: but im a Wubi user
<meoblast001> squee: Ubuntu and Windows on the same partition
<Pici> pbugni: theres no need to prefix apt-cache search with su or sudo at all.
<squee> meoblast001, I have no idea, i've never used wubi
<meoblast001> squee: ok well ill check it out and see when its done downloading... didnt want to waste time to figure out i couldn't do what i wanted to
<ionstorm> EFF.org is battle the NSA for illegally wiretapping america freely and the world
<ionstorm> RIGHT now
<ionstorm> holy shit
<Pici> !offtopic | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> squee: if it shows the bootloader than it will work great
<ionstorm> pici this effects the world bro
<Beyond_The_Grave> "/dev/sdb1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock" That's what I got from the mkfs.ext3...
<AdemoS> [18:57]  * ChanServ sets mode: +o jrib <--- Woah, undercover Ops? This channel is like a bank or something xD
<Pelo> !ops | ionstorm
<Stormx2> ionstorm: Yeah? Well it doesn't affect our rules...
<ubotu> ionstorm: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pici> ionstorm: okay, well you tell us about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pbugni> no apache<1> via apt-get?
<nalioth> ionstorm: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support discussions
<squee> meoblast001, I know vmware can boot other windows partitions, but I'm not sure that would even be possible if you can boot from a partition that is already mounted
<pbugni> only apache2 ?  (looking via apt-cache search apache)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Has anyody had an sd card that freaked out like mine?
<neramos> i have a question
<Pelo> neramos, ask it
<mattgyver83> Beyond_The_Graves
<mattgyver83> me
<meoblast001> squee: well Ubuntu automatically mounts all partitions
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes.
<neramos> I am on an ubuntu server in terminal mode and i need something that I have not only one terminal but 4 terminals in the screen
<mattgyver83> it still wont find your card?
<squee> meoblast001, yes, but this would be trying to mount an operating system, that is a little different.  If both kernels try to open file handles on the same file it could become tricky
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yeah.
<Pici> pbugni: its called apache, and it should be there
<Fox[work] > can someone tell me the md5sum for ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<mattgyver83> have you tryed your card in a windows machine to make sure its not dead?
<kitche> neramos, install X then just startx and twm will start
<Beyond_The_Grave> Don't have one.
<meoblast001> squee: well i gotta make sure both dont use the same files
<Pelo> neramos, I don'T know about that but it is possible that you can have multiple workspaces in cli as well
<RudyValencia> Fox[work] : brb, I'll go get the MD5SUM for it
<Pici> Fox[work] : It would be alot faster for you to check on the ubuntu website
<mattgyver83> does it recognize it at all?
<pbugni> Pici: y - that's what i expected, but it's not *there*
<meoblast001> squee: Windows cant touch Linux files
<neramos> Pelo: okey thanks guys
<meoblast001> squee: it cant mount
<neramos> see you later
<neramos> ill try
<Pici> pbugni: What version are you using?
<neramos> ecit
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope, it doesn't automount it.
<Fox[work] > Pici: i would but i can't find it
<neramos>  /quit
<pbugni> 6.06
<Pici> pbugni: okay, let me check something
<Dethlok> hey would it be ok to "replace" one that im currently not using that way i dont mess the format up for sure?
<mattgyver83> have you tryed restarting your computer?
<RudyValencia> Fox[work] : e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a | ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso (per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes)
<Fox[work] > thanks
<RudyValencia> np
<Pelo> Dethlok, just add it to the begining of the line
<RudyValencia> now just md5sum it and compare the two :)
<squee> meoblast001, Like i said, i have no experience with wubi.  I've never tried booting a partition that is installed either, only virtual disks
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yeah, but you never know.... second, third times the charm...
<mattgyver83> true
<Enron> hacked!
<Pelo> Dethlok,  you can't mess it up all that badly, you are not going to break your computer
<RudyValencia> is there a diff between 6.06.0 and 6.06.1 ?
* Pelo thought enron went bamkrupt
<meoblast001> squee: ohh... well i just want to run my programs that WINE can't handle (like FL Studio and Flash MX
<meoblast001> )
<RudyValencia> *difference
<Dethlok> lol, its just that their in ""'s and all evenly spaced hehe
<mattgyver83> is there a program thats even similar to flash yet for linux?
<Pelo> RudyValencia, there where several package updates, enought to justify a .1  so ppl woudn'T spend an hour updaing
<Pici> pbugni: Yes, its there, make sure that you have the !universe repos installed
<squee> meoblast001, understandable.  vmware might be able to pull it off, but i dont think virtualbox can boot real parittions yet
<Pelo> !flash | mattgyver83
<ubotu> mattgyver83: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok, so i'll restart it one more time, but if it doesn't work... I'll talk to you again mattgyver83... k?
<kitche> mattgyver83, not really
<osmosis> is there no way to configure  gnome-terminal   to save everything that goes through its buffer into a log file...kind of like how xchat allows me to configure logs?
<kitche> Pelo: he wants to run Flash MX not Flash the plugin
<fxfitz> Can someone tell me what this keyring thing is?
<osmosis> fxfitz: you put your keys on it
* Pelo goes to sulk in the corner
<mattgyver83> ok
<fxfitz> osmosis, Hah hah. But reallly, it pops up whenever I try to connect to a WPA wireless network,
<meoblast001> squee: VMware doesnt work on my system... errors occur in the installer
<Pici> Fox[work] : If you didnt get it yet: http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/feisty/MD5SUMS
<astro76> fxfitz, this will make your life easier: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<fxfitz> astro76, Problem is, I must have set a password to it before and now I don't remember it.
<squee> meoblast001, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows.  This seems to be the best virtual box can do right now.
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, ubuntu won't let me mount my new (blank) fat32 drive. I followed instructions on site but they stopped working
<osmosis> fxfitz: its just an API that gnome applications use to save your password for later use. I suppose its secure, but I havent looked at it that closely.
<fxfitz> astro76, I was wondering what exactly it is and if there was a way to reset it.
<astro76> fxfitz, you're going to have to delete the keyring to set it the same as your user password anyway, according to those instructions
<ladydoor> osmosis: Have you tried script?
<Dethlok> ok i edited the xorg.conf file, do i just save it then reboot?
<astro76> fxfitz, should be covered in there
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, ubuntu won't let me mount my new (blank) fat32 drive. I followed instructions on site but they stopped working. So how do I mount a formatted drive plseasee?
<fxfitz> astro76, Aha! It is! THanks!
<fsckr> ok i have found a problem within gutsy and wondering if anyone else has had it.  When I click on a link to download something in firefox firefox quits responding.  This is a fresh install of gutsy.
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, give us a quick rundown of what you have done ?
<osmosis> ladydoor: as in...writting my own script to do it?
<Pici> Dethlok: no need to reboot. Just save then `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<Pelo> !patience | RootyRootRootWoo
<ubotu> RootyRootRootWoo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ladydoor> osmosis: As in /usr/bin/script
<Pelo> fsckr,  the channel for gutsy is #ubuntu+1
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: I got as far as "Create a Mount Point" here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ladydoor> osmosis: If you add it to your .bashrc, it'll record terminal sessions for any terminal you use it in, not just gnome-terminal.
<fsckr> ohok thx
<ladydoor> osmosis: Otherwise you could just call it yourself
<Avt3kk> hi guys :D
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  give me the command line you used for the mount point
<meoblast001> squee: does that mean i need to get VMware to work?
<Avt3kk> I got back from work just now; its 7:13pm in New York :)
<pbugni> thanks Pici - bringing in universe did the trick
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo:  sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/SLARTIBARTFAST
<osmosis> ladydoor: looks pretty cool. Id just need to find a way to configure it so that it creates all the files cleanly. But yah, that could possibly work in my .bashrc
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<squee> meoblast001, I believe so.
<Pici> RootyRootRootWoo: hehe, that was the name of one of my computers a few years ago :)
<astro76> Avt3kk, New York's clock must be 11 minutes slow :p
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: it is a fat32 drive (in case I ever need it to work in windos...
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pici: lol
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, you like long names I see , ok that looks good, now show me the command you used to mount it
* Pelo can hear Douglas spinning in his grave
<Avt3kk> I have a question lets say I follow the tut here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes will I keep the same video card driver because I have a special video card (Radeon Sapphire X800 GTO. <<?
<galpa> hola todos
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: I used gparted to format it, then this in command line: sudo mkdir /media/SLARTIBARTFAST
<Pici> !es | galpa
<ubotu> galpa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Rafaell> someone has ati radeon in agp slot ?
<Avt3kk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, did you try to mount it ?
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pici: all my comp components are Adams named
<Avt3kk> if I update with that will I still keep my video card driver?
<Pici> RootyRootRootWoo: Neat :)
* Pelo pats Eddy
<meoblast001> squee: how do i launch Virtualbox?
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo it gives me this error:  "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<galpa> klk picis
<Avt3kk> what you guyd think?
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, can you please type here the command you use to mount the hdd ?
<TheimonAfk> meoblast001, by reading the docs
<Avt3kk> if I update will I still keep the same vid card driver?
<TheimonAfk> depends Avt3kk
<Avt3kk> using that tut
<TheimonAfk> but usually: no
<Avt3kk> depends on what?
<naknomik> Does skype work on Ubuntu? Are there any webcams known to work well with Ubuntu?
<squee> meoblast001, i think the commandline is Virtualbox (capital v)
<Avt3kk> will it default to safe mode driver??
<TheimonAfk> if you upgrade your kernel the driver gets wrecked
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo if I understand you this is what I typed: mkdir...blablabla, then: "sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/SLARTIBARTFAST"
<astro76> !skype | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Avt3kk> I have to have safe mode
<squee> meoblast001, scratch that, VirtualBox
<Avt3kk> radeon sapphire X800 GTO
<TheimonAfk> other upgrades are safe usually
<seanj_> lol, slartibartfast
<galpa> nesecito ayuda porque mi reproducto no lee dvd
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  sudo mount  vfat /dev/sdb ......
<Rafaell> someone has ati radeon in agp slot ? i want to know what drive i use
<astro76> naknomik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<galpa> alguien me ayuda
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: ah. trying it now:)
<Avt3kk> Thiem I need safe mode to boot linux
<Avt3kk> what you recomend?
<Dethlok> ok that put me into a black screen and i hate to restart.  and the resolutions are all the same hehe
<Pici> Rafaell: Which card?
<K99Brain> RootyRootRootWoo sudo mount -t vfat ...
<TheimonAfk> eventually it'll fall back to a cli
<Dethlok> *had
<Rafaell> i have some probelms, can't load the server X ? can't found the device
<TheimonAfk> so not all is lost
<Avt3kk> cli??
<Pici> galpa: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<TheimonAfk> command line interface
<madman91> how do the hardcore network users handle dns? .. what dns servers do they use?
<Avt3kk> um I cant do command lol
<Dethlok> yep] 
<cafuego> madman91: bind9
<naknomik> If I decide to use Ekiga what options do my buddies have who don't use Ubuntu?
<galpa> pici para k
<Avt3kk> so keep dapper?
<Pelo> Rafaell, from the command line in the recovery mode    sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<squee> madman91, I use opendns, or 4.2.2.1 (level 3's)
<madman91> cafuego: home dns server?
<cafuego> madman91: bind9
<madman91> squee: i dislike opendns lately
<Pelo> naknomik, skype I think
<squee> madman91, why
<TheimonAfk> you're going for a upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<madman91> cafuego: alrighty.. ill google it :)
<Rafaell> i have some probelms, can't load the server X , can't found the device , what can i do ?
<Avt3kk> why dont the latest ubuntu have safe mode boot on live cd?
<tiptronic> hey Pelo? remember me?
<cafuego> whne I didn't use bind9 I used bind8.
<Pelo> tiptronic, vaguely
<cafuego> I've never sued bind4.
<TheimonAfk> cause safe mode is crap
<Rafaell> Pelo ok i will try it
<Rafaell> =] 
<galpa> pici estas hay
<madman91> squee: well.. its not that fast.. and it is too bloaty
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<RootyRootRootWoo>        missing codepage or other error
<cafuego> mydns seems neet, but I can't be bothered moving 100-odd zones
<TheimonAfk> :)
<squee> madman91, then try 4.2.2.1
<Avt3kk> if I can find an ubuntu livd cd with safe mode I will download it
* Pelo can barely remember 5 lines back , what are ppl expecting 
<Pici> galpa: no hablo,
<cafuego> Pici: The spanish inquisition!
<madman91> squee: is that a famous dns serveR?
<Avt3kk> I have to have safe mode boot on live cd<
<TheimonAfk> Avt3kk, dont focus too much on nthe safe mode thing
<Avt3kk> why?
<Pici> cafuego: I didnt expect that! :p
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo. I should mention (I'm guessing) that after it successfully partitioned the drive, gparted froze when scanning it. I thought nothing of it at the time
<squee> madman91, level3's dns server, yea i suppose, primary 4.2.2.1, secondary 4.2.2.2
<naknomik> Pelo: you mean I can use Ekiga and my buddy could use Skype on the other end? How does that work?
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, hmm, it shoudln'T be that complicated, to mount a fat32 hdd manualy, anythig special abouot it
<TheimonAfk> what do you fear the most about a new install
<TheimonAfk> ?
<Notricon> woot
<Notricon> I have a problem
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  go back and partition again please
<drgeb> when i mount my ntfs drive I am not  understanding why  I am not allowed to write to it
<madman91> squee: it is faster than opendns .. almost twicely so
<Notricon> it says that the indexes to the databases are wrong or something -_-
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo, yes, my thoughts exactly too...
<tiptronic> Pelo i was da 1 who was havin trouble installin ubuntu and installin apps, but anywayz i'm lookin 4 drivers for my wireless adapter
<tiptronic> Pelo wireless card
<Pelo> naknomik, not sure I was under the impression that ekiga was a skype alternative
<drgeb> I also have a truecrypt drive thats ntfs and mounting this also does not allow me write permissions. Anny ideas ?
<squee> madman91, depends on your location, but one of the two usually suffices in the us
<Pelo> !wifi | tiptronic
<ubotu> tiptronic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<galpa> me ayudas con mi reproductor pici
<astro76> !es | galpa
<ubotu> galpa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Avt3kk> I cant do anything from command
<Pelo> tiptronic,  fty,  the one having trouble installing ubuntu and installing apps covers about 70% of the ppl comming in this channel
<naknomik> Pelo: certainly not, skype is a proprietary protocol.
<Avt3kk> should I just do this? http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/25/getting-ubuntu-dapper-to-dance-with-ati-x800-gto/
<LordDragonSlayer> hey im having a dpkg erorr whenever i try to install a program or uninstall
<Avt3kk> it only works for dapper or no?
<Pelo> galpa,   /join #ubuntu-es  per ajuda en espanol
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, What would that be
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<carlos> hola
<carlos> buenas tardes tengo un problema
<Pelo> naknomik, check the ekiga website see if they have windows versions or someting
<LordDragonSlayer> i0dk i get this message when even i try to install sumthing
<LordDragonSlayer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tiptronic> Pelo, i knew that wudnt remind u. :)
<Pelo> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlos> acabo de instalar compiz fusion
<LordDragonSlayer> correct the problem.
<LordDragonSlayer> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Avt3kk> carlos :)
<carlos> sorryy
<naknomik> !ekiga | naknomik
<carlos> it es the channel in english
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, Run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pelo> !info ekiga
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, or sudo apt-get install -f
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 3608 kB, installed size 12632 kB
<Avt3kk> Carlos yes this channel is english :D
<LordDragonSlayer> yeah i tryd but it didnt work
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, Try the second command then
<TheimonAfk> Avt3kk, you could try, some clean innocent commands there
<TheimonAfk> couldnt harmm much
<TheimonAfk> -m
<saimon> bonsoir
<lxgg> does anyone know how to install x in a terminal ? with kde desktop environment
<Avt3kk> Theim so the update for ati should work?
<squee> lxgg, sudo apt-get install kde should work
<ladydoor> lxgg: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<LordDragonSlayer> it wont let it wont let me do it for the ssame resons
<TheimonAfk> just follow that guide
<lxgg> okey ill try
<bruenig> not a good idea to sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<TheimonAfk> i dont have ati myslef zo i cant be sure
<Dr_Link> What is the name of the Ubuntu C++ Compiler?
<TheimonAfk> god the typos
<Avt3kk> well on dapper it worked perfectly :D
<atoms2> does some one know how i can list wireless access points?
<squee> Dr_Link, gcc
<Avt3kk> my screensaver is awsome
<LordDragonSlayer> i tried  but it said i reuire super user privliges
<Avt3kk> lattic
<squee> Dr_Link, er, g++ for c++
<Avt3kk> :O
<TheimonAfk> (I dont have ati myself so i cant be sure)*
<bruenig> using aptitude to install such a large meta package is very risky and opens you up to meta package hell
<Pici> atoms2: iwlist ethX scan
<Dr_Link> and it's command sudo apt-get install g++ to install it, right?
<Avt3kk> well im just showing you the site so you know were it is incase someone else ask you<
<squee> Dr_Link, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
* bruenig shudders to hear it called ubuntu c++ compiler
<Dr_Link> build-essential contians... what?
<Avt3kk> for my ATI buddys lol
<atoms2> Pici, what if it says that interface doesn't support scan?
<Dr_Link> I just want the C++ and Java environments for my programming.
<Avt3kk> ok thanx :D
<Avt3kk> Thei
<squee> Dr_Link, I can't remember off the top of my head, but if you type the command it will tell you before it installs
* Pelo hands bruenig  a stiff drink 
<Pici> atoms2: Then I dont know
<Dr_Link> M'kay.
<TheimonAfk> dris it such a brand new card?
<bruenig> rms is committing suicide as we speak
<LordDragonSlayer> squee, it didnt work it said the same thing for the problem and i tried to run the configure but it tells me i need super user privlages
<squee> Dr_Link, It isn't bloated ~ 15 mb
<TheimonAfk> -dr
<Pici> atoms2: You need to replace ethx with the name of your wireless interface of course though
<Dr_Link> O_O
<Avt3kk> Link haha
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, you are running these as root or through sudo right?
<Avt3kk> I love smilys
<Dr_Link> squee: If you ask me, X-Chat GNOME is bloated.
<LordDragonSlayer> whats root
<Pici> !root | LordDragonSlayer
<ubotu> LordDragonSlayer: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Link> takes up a good chunk of processor.
<Avt3kk> ok see you guys thanx
<Avt3kk> take care
<bruenig> squee, pretty sure xchat gnome is smaller than xchat which is why it is so awful
<TheimonAfk> Pici, do you ever get out? :)
<squee> Dr_Link, look into openbox, but build-essential is not bloated.  It is literally one of the few things i install on systems when I first set them up
<bruenig> build-essential is a meta package
<meoblast001> whats the point of xchat gnome?
<Pici> TheimonAfk: I'm doing like 10 things at once here
<bruenig> it probably consists of a changelog text file
<LordDragonSlayer> squee i tried it with sudo and it worked
<TheimonAfk> yeah but do you ever get out?
<Pici> TheimonAfk: Of course :)
<LordDragonSlayer> thanks for your help i think its working now
<TheimonAfk> :P
<squee> LordDragonSlayer, running commands with sudo before them gives them super user privileges
<Dr_Link> squee: 33.7 megabytes.
<TheimonAfk> i've been  here since today but you're always on
<Dr_Link> I have free space for a 8mb partition thanks to my  bloated Windows partition.
<squee> Dr_Link, then i'm wrong, but I still recommend the package.
<lxgg> i cant install kde in ubuntu server
<Dr_Link> I need to resize it without losing my Windows data...
<lxgg> why not ?
<Dr_Link> squee: I installed it. the command line emulator is at work installing it.
<squee> lxgg, good question.  I've done it
<bruenig> Dr_Link, build-essential is a meta package, it installs a bunch of packages
<Dr_Link> i know, just figured that out.
<bruenig> Dr_Link, if you  just want the c++ compiler, you can just install that
<Dr_Link> I don't JUST want the C++ compiler...
<Pelo> Dr_Link, boot up widows,  backup your most improtatn stuff ( jsut in caase) , and run defrag a few times before resizing
<squee> then build-essential is good
<lxgg> squee: when i do sudo apt-get install kde -> i get, has no installation candidate
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: You could put tomsrtbt onto that partition, but it doesn't have a compiler.
<jimm> yay i finally installed it!!!!
<squee> lxgg, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, make sure none are commented out
<jimm> thanks to everyone that helped
<bruenig> !info kde
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: RE the 8MB partition, anyway ;)
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<jimm> bye
<Dr_Link> but now, I think that I might actually take a look into learning C in order to develop my own kernel. I'm interested in the multi-layered kernel OSes, such as Ubuntu.
<^BoSs> yeah
<^BoSs> inviter
<^BoSs> xaxa
<ahmadsaifan> How can i have transparent panels and drop downs?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  /join #ubunt....
<Dr_Link> ...eh.
<bruenig> Dr_Link, such as linux
<squee> Dr_Link, good luck
<Dr_Link> I've already got a few good test-dummy computers.
<ahmadsaifan> what/
<bruenig> Dr_Link, you should help them finish hurd
<TheimonAfk> Dr_Link, even if you learn C, thats gonna take some time
<taglebro> does any1 know how to make the bottom bar (where windows get minimized) dissapear will using a program that occupies fullscreen?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  you are still in #ubuntu, to join another channel type /join #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_Link> TheimonAfk: I'm only doing it for the fun of it. It might take years for a well-developed command line based kernel to come together.
<ahmadsaifan> ok,
<ahmadsaifan> but
<Dr_Link> But it's always fun to jump in line behind FreeBSD. :P
<ahmadsaifan> where can i find a Mac Dock?
<Pelo> no buts
<TheimonAfk> true
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, try google for avant windows nagivator
<TheimonAfk> have to start somewhere :)
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu doesn't do much to my processor.
<Dr_Link> but i must say it really does something to my battery.
<ahmadsaifan> is it like a application manager
<tiptronic> inPelo when i'm in da terminal and i insert a command it asks for password, is it da user accounts password or something else?
<Dr_Link> (working Ubuntu from a laptop)
<squee> Dr_Link, then help improve acpi support
<tiptronic> Pelo when i'm in da terminal and i insert a command it asks for password, is it da user accounts password or something else?
<bruenig> Dr_Link, switch to a lighter distro
<Dr_Link> squee: eh?
<taglebro> does any1 know how to make the bottom bar (where windows get minimized) dissapear will using a program that occupies fullscreen
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  you can have automatic cpufreq and fancontrl
<squee> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Dr_Link, ubuntu is heavy
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: I find that Ubuntu on my laptop does even better than windows, but yeah, it might not quite support your hardware.
<Pelo> tiptronic, what cd ?
<squee> Dr_Link, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<Dr_Link> Well if it supports my wirelesscard
<tiptronic> alternate
<Dr_Link> and doesn't hog my processor at 60% while IDLING (*glares at Vista*)
<Pelo> tiptronic, what are you doing ? reinstalling ubuntu ?
* Dr_Link is a happy camper.
<lxgg> nope not working....with all the sources
<meoblast001> ohh no my i have to kill applications
<taglebro> a
<Dr_Link> Can you wipe an Ubuntu partition from a LiveCD?
<squee> Dr_Link, yes
<Dr_Link> In order to reinstall it?
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: You'd have to be doign something rather significant to use more battery than Vista, indeed. :)
<lxgg> does anyone know how to install kde in ubuntu server ? (sudo apt-get install kde -> not working, getting "kde is not available, but referred to by another package")
<Dr_Link> Arafangion: lol, true. I got ubuntu because I'm into the Linux kernel. I like the way other OSes work, I'm tired of ".dll" this, "regedit" that.
<tiptronic> no installing wireless card driver, but from da website u gave me, it sed i sgud enter a certain command but it asks 4 password
<bruenig> ubuntu is amongst the worst distros for battery conservation
<Dr_Link> Heh, funny to say that in #ubuntu, is it not?
<Dr_Link> :P
<HHP2K> bruenig: Why's that?
<bruenig> HHP2K, it loads so many daemons at boot
<Dr_Link> I hear Fedora Core is OK on the battery but not much better.
<DWSR> bruenig: You installed laptop-tools?
<bruenig> fedora core is just as bad
<HHP2K> bruenig: Yes, but then they're all sleeping.
<Pelo> lxgg,  sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop will do it but it will install everything else in kubuntu along
<TheimonAfk> tiptronic, we're not all on US msn
<TheimonAfk> what are you saying?
<lxgg> Pelo, okey ill try
<taglebro> plz
<Dr_Link> I always wondered what would happen if I installed a raw UNIX kernel with no GUI interface into the 8mb free-space-unoccupied area.
<Dr_Link> Damn Windows!
<tiptronic> TheimonAfk wat do u mean?
<bigjohnto>  anyone know any good programs for recovery of deleted files on ext3?
<Pelo> tiptronic,  the password sould be your userpassword
<mohammad> would someone please let me know where I can find a gnome applet developing howto?
<bruenig> DWSR, laptop-mode is the same on any other distro all it does is take ubuntu's power usage to x - 1 and other lighter distros from (x -1) - 1
<DWSR> Dr_Link: Don't install into that unoccupied area.
<DWSR> Bad things can happen.
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: You mean, fbsd?  You need more space than a pithy 8MB.
<TheimonAfk> the way you type can be confusing for people
<taglebro> does any1 know how to make the bottom bar (where windows get minimized) dissapear will using a program that occupies fullscreen?
<Dr_Link> Heh.
<jrick> Does anyone know how to set up a SMTP server (sendmail I think?)
<pbugni> any idea why 'sudo' on a brand new system would just silently do nothing, regardless of the cmd you ask it to run?  as if all output from sudo is being piped to a hidden location
<Pelo> mohammad, in the gnome website maybe ? or try asking in #gnome
* Dr_Link looks up an article on the computer terminology "kernel"
<DWSR> jrick: sendmail is a binary, not a daemon.
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: Still, there are distros out there that are tiny.  tomsrtbt is the smallest.
<tiptronic> Pelo: i entered it but it says authentication failure
<DWSR> Check out Dovetail.
<DWSR> I believe that's what it's called.
<DWSR> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mohammad> Pelo: ok thank :)
<DWSR> !find dovecot
<ubotu> Found: dovecot-common, dovecot-imapd, dovecot-pop3d
<bruenig> taglebro, I don't believe there is an option to do that, so unless you wish to modify the source code of gnome-panel...
<Dr_Link> Arafangion: I heard that distro was terrible for people not used to UNIX or Linux.
<Zoffix> Hi, I want to buy a laptop and wondering is there an easy way to check if certain hardware is supported in Ubuntu.
<DWSR> !find postfix
<ubotu> Found: postfix, postfix-cdb, postfix-dev, postfix-doc, postfix-ldap (and 9 others)
<MBR666> taglebro, wjat
<Pelo> taglebro,  find a free area of the bottom pannel , right click > properties, those are your options
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: It's uber minimal, and the kernel is rather old.
<Dr_Link> meh
<bigjohnto> any ideas on that file recovery?
<taglebro> i'm using beryl, if that helps in something
<Dr_Link> I still need to learn C nonetheless.
<nikolai> Has anyone here successfully set up Ubuntu on an Inspiron 1520?
<Pelo> taglebro, you should have the option to auto hide the toolbar
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: I suggest you instead see if your computer can boot from usb sticks, and put a distro onto the usb stick, or run within vmware.
<Pelo> taglebro,  in the properties
<Dr_Link> If I could learn Perl and PHP quickly, then I can learn C. I know C++, for f*ck sake! I like programming, so may as well learn the crown jewel of programming as it is sometimes called (even though it really isn't): C.
<taglebro> oh, yes there are some "hide options
<taglebro> thank u very much
<Dr_Link> Arafangion: Nope, it can't run from USB sticks but it can run from bootable CDs.
<DWSR> Dr_Link: C is the crown jewel because it's cross platform.
<DWSR> and powerful.
<Dr_Link> Yes.
<Pelo> nikolai, check your model i this link and in the forum   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport    www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Link> That's the thing about C++, though. It has Classes, but it ain't completely crossplatform like Java and C and such.
<sooth> Anybody familiar with debarchiver on Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.25.54.32]  by Seveas
<DWSR> err.
<DWSR> Yeah.
<DWSR> Thanks Seveas
<Dr_Link> ...is a  virtual machine software available for ubuntu? If not, I can surely use a Windows virtual machine software piece.
<Busata> thanks
<nikolai> thanks Pelo
<Dr_Link> --- BOSS is now known as ^BoSs
<Dr_Link>  Received a malformed DCC request from ^BoSs.
<Dr_Link>  Contents of packet: DCC SEND "r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r " 2130706433 2333
<Dr_Link> What the?!
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  vmware-server is in the repos,  you get the free passwork from  the vmware site
<DWSR> Malformed DCC request sent to the channel. Ignore it.
<TheimonAfk> thats just the player
<HHP2K> I got that too.
<Dr_Link> I thought VMWare wasn't fre >.>
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: Idiots trying to crack through bad clients, such as mIRC.
<Dr_Link> *free
<TheimonAfk> it aint
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: It's a free download now.
<tiptronic> Pelo: wat shud i do. i keep entering my password but it says authentication failure
<pbugni> i got that three
<Dr_Link> O_O
<Pelo> Dr_Link, some versions are
<TheimonAfk> iits just the player in repos
<Dr_Link> Well, in that case.
<kitche> Dr_Link, migth not want to repeat that in this channel either for the dcc thing
<Pelo> tiptronic,  caplocks ?
<Dr_Link> Do you have to repartition your hard drive for a VMware?
<tiptronic> Pelo: no
<Pelo> Dr_Link, no
<TheimonAfk> nope
<Fox[work] > i'm trying to install ubuntu on my other comp and after the bootup the bar goes to 100% and i get a console screen that says .. running local boot scripts done.., and it seems to stop there, is it doing something? or did it just crash?
<Dr_Link> Just a quick question before I try anything else.
* Dr_Link opens firefox.
<Pelo> tiptronic, I don'T know then did you boot the aternate cd or did you just put it in and are trying to install stuff from it ?
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu has a striking resemblance to Windows and Mac, all rolled into a completely different package. O_o
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: The other alternative is cygwin.
<Oliazk> question -- what is ubuntu's default boot loader?
<Blah> grub
<TheimonAfk> Oliazk, grub
* Dr_Link never did trust cygwin.
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: But that's problematic on Vista, unfortunately.
<Oliazk> thx
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  i'm afraid you areabout to get banned for heresy
<Dr_Link> Well, thank God I'm on XP.
<Dr_Link> Pelo: Haha...
<DWSR> Dr_Link: You're about to be pwned by Seveas.
<Arafangion> Dr_Link: It's a terrific subsystem, but Vista sucks.
<Fox[work] > can anyone help?
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  there arenT' that many ways to do a graphical interface that is workable,   windows is very similar to mac which is very symilar to lisa etc
<jrib> Dr_Link: please don't repaste that stuff here
<Pelo> Fox[work] , what with ?
<kitche> Fox[work] , you don't see anything that has login:
<Fox[work] >  i'm trying to install ubuntu on my other comp and after the bootup the bar goes to 100% and i get a console screen
<Fox[work] >                      that says .. running local boot scripts done.., and it seems to stop there, is it doing something? or did it just
<Fox[work] >                      crash?
<Fox[work] > oops
<Fox[work] > no nothing with a login
<jrib> !enter | Fox[work] 
<ubotu> Fox[work] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BRUUUCE> does ubuntu server have a netboot installation, or is it just desktop?
<Pelo> Fox[work] ,  this is after the install is completed ?
<kitche> Fox[work] , usually it's above the running local boot scripts
<tiptronic> Pelo, i'm dualbooting windows vista and ubuntu. i installed ubuntu 2day usin da alternate cd.
<Fox[work] > um ubuntu install hasn't even started
<Fox[work] > lol
<Dr_Link> jrib: eh?
<Smegzor> I have set up remote desktop access to my file server.  The problem is it is only good to go if I am already logged in on that machine.  I want to be able to get a remote desktop without being logged in in advance.  The server will have no monitor attached.  Does Ubuntu support this out of the box or so I need to hit the faq's and install another vnc server?
<kitche> jrib:;;; thatw as actually one big post but since he copy pasted it split it up
<Dr_Link> What did I repaste besides the bad DCC send request?
<meoblast001> how do i kill synaptic?
<Pelo> tiptronic, the password you are trying t use now , what is it for ?
<jrib> Dr_Link: your dcc stuff
<Fox[work] > no login screen no desktop like i read on the reviews
<Pelo> Fox[work] , what is the video card on this computer ?
<jrib> Dr_Link: yes, that.  Don't repaste it here again please
<Fox[work] > Pelo: it has 2 video card
<DWSR> Smegzor: Should, yes. You need to hook up your VNC to Linux's authentication daemon.
<Fox[work] > s
<HHP2K> meoblast001: Did you try the System monitor?
<Dr_Link> M'kay. I was just wondering if that was INTENDED...
<Dr_Link> >_>
<DFM> Is the channel logged? If so where can I find the logs
<meoblast001> HHP2K: yes i dont know which one it is
<Pelo> Fox[work] , disable one , for the installation,  preferably leave one that is not  nvidia or ati , then try again
<Fox[work] > Pelo: theres the onboard video card the trident cyberblade and an external pci one
<DjViper> DFM: what are you looking for?
<jrib> !logs > DFM (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !dcc > Dr_Link (see the private message from ubotu)
<tiptronic> Pelo: its 2 authenticate the command on How to install wireless 1390 driver on this site-https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<pzn> I'm new to ubuntu... where is /etc/inittab? I need to add some lines to inittab (like mgetty for modem/serial lines that I use in debian)
<Dr_Link> I didn't auto-accept the request.
<Pelo> Fox[work] ,  for the instalation, leave the onboard enable and kill the other one, just for now and try again
<Dr_Link> I had feeling it was enabled to autoaccept so I disabled that a few minutes ago.
<Dr_Link> Lucky me. O_o
<jrib> pzn: with upstart, it's replaced by /etc/event.d/*
<ketrox> anyone kann point me to a good tutorial for burning m2t files to dvd ?
<jrib> !upstart > pzn (see the private message from ubotu)
<Smegzor> Ok.  My other problem I I have set up a shared folder and from boot I have network access to it, however it hasn't mounted.  I did add an entry in fstab.  What do I need to do to auto-mount at boot?
<DFM> DjViper: Some post from the other night. I forgot to write down some info before closing the channel.
<HHP2K> meoblast001: I'm not sure which one it is either :) Did you try just manually closing it in its window? Usually ubuntu recognizes a dead program and asks you if you wish to terminate it.
<Pelo> tiptronic, then it should be your ubuntu password, I can't think of anyting else but let me check the site
<DFM> jrib: Thanks
<DjViper> DFM: hmm look in your irc clients log dir
<meoblast001> HHP2K: its not dead its just taking forever to realize that this package has an error
<pzn> jrib, thanks!
<DFM> DjViper: I don't think I set that up
<Fox[work] > Pelo: then after ubuntu is up i can install the PCI ati video card?
<HHP2K> meoblast001: Did you try closing it by right-clicking its taskbar button?
<jrib> pzn: might want to try #upstart too with exactly what you are trying to do if the docs don't help
<Pelo> Fox[work] , exactly
<JDLimbo> okay, the people over at #alsa directed me to a script for noobs that would give them all the information they need to help me out, but when I run it, I get a bunch of error messages
<Pelo> tiptronic,  type here which command is giving you trouble so I can see
<Fox[work] > Pelo: i'm not exactly sure how to turn off my onboard video, there isn't an option in the bios for it
<meoblast001> HHP2K: yeah but its done now... im gonna clear my /var/cache/apt/archives and see if that fixes the error im getting
<DWSR> JDLimbo: Can you paste the errors in the pastebin and give them the link?
<tiptronic> Pelo: $sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<tiptronic> $sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<tiptronic> $sudo su
<tiptronic> $sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tiptronic> $sudo shutdown -r now
<jrib> !paste | tiptronic
<ubotu> tiptronic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DWSR> !pastebin | tiptronic
<Pelo> Fox[work] ,  just pull out the other one
<DWSR> jrib: You beat me to it.
<doctorow> I have about 100 MP3s that I want to concatenate into one file, numbered 001.mp3, 002.mp3, etc. I tried cat *.mp3 > bigfile.mp3, but some players (Amarok, for example) show the length of this long track as 4 minutes (the length of the first MP3) and stop playing at 4 min. Any ideas for concatenating these files?
<jrib> JDLimbo: it's probably a good idea to pastebin the errors and show them
<HHP2K> DWSR: Why didn't ubotu still post it? Does it recognize double requests now?
<JDLimbo> okay
<Pelo> tiptronic,  restart the computer normaly and try again
<DWSR> HHP2K: Command throttle probably.
<Pelo> tiptronic,  those command should use the regular user password
<rabidsnail> I just installed feisty on my Macbook Pro 2.16ghz Core 2 duo, followed the directions on the wiki to get the video working (which were to install fglrx), and X doesn't start. Looking the X.0.log it looks like the problem is "drmGetBusid returned '' "
<JDLimbo> !pastebin dillinger@WOTAN:~$ sh alsa-info.sh
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 181: [[: not found
<JDLimbo> ALSA Information Script v 0.4.30
<JDLimbo> --------------------------------
<JDLimbo> This script will collect information about your ALSA installation and sound related hardware, to help diagnose your problem.
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 181: [[: not found
<HHP2K> DWSR: Nice.
<JDLimbo> By default, the collected information will be AUTOMATICALLY uploaded to a pastebin site.
<JDLimbo> If you do not wish for this to occur, run the script with the --no-upload argument
<JDLimbo> Do you want to run this script? [y/n]  : read: 181: Illegal option -e
<JDLimbo> [: 181: y: unexpected operator
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 187: [[: not found
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 202: [[: not found
<tiptronic> Pelo: all i do is insert da password and press enter, rite?
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 297: [[: not found
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 400: [[: not found
<JDLimbo> alsa-info.sh: 431: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Pelo> !pastebin | jimbo
<JDLimbo> dillinger@WOTAN:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ubotu> jimbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JDLimbo>  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<DWSR> =\
<JDLimbo>                       HDA Intel at 0xdc440000 irq 21
<DWSR> Ban him, please.
<JDLimbo> guh dur
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %JDLimbo!*@*]  by jrib
<Pelo> tiptronic, yes when asked for it
<HHP2K> Okay, does -anyone- know how to disable the entered/quit messages in gaim?
<DWSR> thank you.
<Ronald-> Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %JDLimbo!*@*]  by jrib
<DWSR> !paste | JDLimbo
<ubotu> JDLimbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<DjViper> HHP2K: /j #pidgin
<Pelo> HHP2K, the ppl in #gaim probably do
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to forward audio over ssh?
<jrib> JDLimbo: try using bash instead of dash
<DWSR> yurimxpxman: Not that I know of.
<Geekosaur> Greeting and salutations, y'all
<HHP2K> DjViper, Pelo: Thanks guys :)
* JDLimbo thought I was using bash?
<Ahadiel> What's a good size for a / partition, I'm thinking of having a separate one for /home
<DjViper> Ahadiel: 8gb+
<jrib> JDLimbo: what is the first line in the script?
<Pelo> Ahadiel, 5-10 gig
<DWSR> Ahadiel: 8GB or more.
<DWSR> Probably more.
<DWSR> What's the size of your drive?
<Geekosaur> Ahadie - what do you want to put in it?
<Ahadiel> 160gb
<JDLimbo> jrib: #!/bin/bash
* Pelo is only using 3gig of his / atm 
<xjkx> i have a userX that can sudo, but on /etc/sudoers userX isnt there ;o i have a userX that can sudo, but on /etc/sudoers userX isnt there ;o
<Ahadiel> Geekosaur: Music, Videos, Games on /home
<rabidsnail> yurimxpxman: I think VNC has audio. You could use that through a tunnel. If you just want audio you could use icecast through a tunnel.
<jrib> JDLimbo: write "bash alsa-info.sh" then
<Ahadiel> Geekosaur: I keep messing up my installs, and I hate having to transfer all my stuff over and over again.
<jrib> JDLimbo: sh is dash by default on ubuntu
<tiptronic> Pelo: still sayin authentication failure
<thedash> what's the average size of a relatively new Feisty install ?
<Pelo> Ahadiel, that's why most of us have a seperate partitons for /home
<ztomic> que paso pelo con loco!
<jrib> xjkx: is he in the "admin" group?
<JDLimbo> jrib nice thankyou
<Fox[work] > Pelo: i still get the console this time with lots of Segmentation faults
<Pelo> tiptronic, you know you should be putting in those command one at a time right ?
<Ahadiel> Pelo: :) also, I'll use jfs for my /home, but what should I use for /?
<Dr_Link> squee: sudo apt-get install build-essential <--- Did that contain a C compiler along with a C++?
<tiptronic> yes
<xjkx> jrib: yes
<jscinoz> hey guys, is it possible to mount a specific folder of an NTFS partition, on a specific ext3 folder?
<vph> hey, while the speakers of my laptop are working the "front panel" jack is not working, anyone could help me out?
<pzn> where is /etc/network/options in ubuntu (for enabling ip_forward configuration)?
<Pelo> Ahadiel, ubuntu prefers ext3
<DWSR> Dr_Link: Yep.
<xjkx> jrib: how do i take him off
<Ahadiel> Pelo: Then ext3 it is :)
* Dr_Link pulls his arm out of the air. "YES!"
<jrib> xjkx: sudo deluser HIM admin
<rabidsnail> Does anybody know what DRMGetBusid does?
<Geekosaur> I am having an odd problem with OpenOffice Spreadsheets.  I used to have cell lines not appear when the cell contents expanded to the adjacent unused space.  That is not true any more.  Does anyone know how to repair it?
<rapid> sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w returns  WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:0f:cc:bb:0a:bc [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP] ..
<ztomic> Pelo: thats an easy one; just sayin howdy
<Pelo> Geekosaur,  try asking in #openoffice.org
<xjkx> jrib: ok, i want to add him on sudo to execute only ONE command, like cp /x /y can i do that?
<Dr_Link> Well, ehrm... alright. I'm going to go learn C now.
<Pelo> ztomic,  are you a native spanish speaker ?
<ztomic> Pelo: nope
<jrib> xjkx: edit /etc/sudoers.  I don't know the syntax offhand, but the manpage for sudoers talks about it (man sudoers)
<cafuego> rabidsnail: Off ahdn my guess would be it returns the pci bus id for the current videoc ard
<vph> the speakers of my laptop are working but the "front panel" headphones jack is not working, anyone could help me out?
<Pelo> ztomic,  so let's stick to english kthks
<Fox[work] > Pelo: i still get the console this time with lots of Segmentation faults (core dumped), oh it sure took a large dump
<ztomic> Pelo: hehe
<xjkx> thanks
<Beta-guy> what is the latest kernel Ubuntu has released?
<Fox[work] > still no login screen
<Pelo> Fox[work] , but does it keep going to deos it go further ?
<thedash> hey all, what are you guys' root disk usage ?
<Fox[work] > Pelo: no further stops at the same spot as before
<Fox[work] > Pelo: this time lots of seg faults
<DjViper> thedash: why do you ask?
<thedash> mine seems overly large
<TheimonAfk> thedash, about4GB
<thedash> my Edgy install was like 2,5 GB, my Feisty is like 7 after a week
<Pelo> Fox[work] ,  Fox[work]  try running the cd integrity check , if that it fine I don'T know
<DjViper> about 5GiB here
<rabidsnail> cafuego: Well, it's returning null.
<Pelo> thedash,   3 of 10 gig
<Fox[work] > Pelo: i checked the md5sum on the iso and it checks out fine
<vph> the speakers of my laptop are working but the "front panel" headphones jack is not working, anyone could help me out?  :o
<Pelo> Fox[work] ,  CD integrety is not hte same thing , you get it from the boot menu
<cafuego> rabidsnail: wheee!
<DjViper> thedash: check to see if anything is logging heavily :P
<IndyGunFreak> thedash: my music folder is bigger than that...lool
<vph> i am sad :(
<Lo_Pan> http://www.xensource.com/about/Pages/CitrixAcquisition.aspx
<HHP2K> Pelo: I finally found out that Pidgin has a plugin that gets rid of join/leave notifications.. I am finally at peace.
<TheimonAfk> <IndyGunFreak> thedash: my music folder is bigger than that...lool <----mine too
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<thedash> yeh, all my music and such is on another drive
<TheimonAfk> currently@ 140GB...........so not that large
<Pelo> HHP2K, so I guess you wonT' be using a real irc client , that 's too bad ;(
<DjViper> Pelo: hehe
<Pelo> gottago , later folks
<HHP2K> Pelo: Well... IRC confuses me. o_o I wanted to use mIRC, but apparently you only get an evaluation? And I don't know of any other IRC clients. What's the benefit over Pidgin? Because I'm totally comfortable with it.
<vph> the speakers of my laptop are working but the "front panel" headphones jack is not working. i wish i could make it work :(
<HHP2K> vph: Is it a driver problem, or a hardware problem?
<ztomic> HHP2K: whatever youre comfortable with. @ least you have a good OS.
<HHP2K> ztomic: Agreed =D
<Tu3sday> HHP2K, use xchat or irrsi
<vph> HHP2K: i believe it has something to do with the configuration but i am not sure, the speakers work just fine
<ztomic> <- XChat here
<HHP2K> Now all I have to do is scrape up the money to buy myself a new HDD and some DDR and I can scrap this old junker PC and build my good one
<vph> pidgin here
<Spaz1331> Anyone know of a freeswan package for debian/ubuntu, or any other way to use my colleges IPSec or PPTP security layers on the wlan?
<Dr_Link> I'm trying to change directories with pwd.
<atoms2> is bitchx any good?
<Tu3sday> pidgin doesn't do in-chat encryption like blowfish
<Tu3sday> so :(
<Dr_Link> pwd /home/tms/Desktop/
<Beta-guy> the keneral I'm using is 2.6.20 but 2.6.22 is there a chance ubuntu will release an update?
<Dr_Link> but whenever i type that it jumps to /home/tms/ instead.
<ztomic> Beta-guy: yup
<Dr_Link> (What the heck is going on)
<Spaz1331> Dr_Link pwd is Print Working Directory... cd is change directory
<Beta-guy> ztomic: do you know when?
<Dr_Link> ...
* Dr_Link smacks forehead.
<ztomic> Beta-guy: nope
<HHP2K> ... I was waiting for someone to say that.
<HHP2K> XD
<Dr_Link> Whoop de doo.
<Dr_Link> Thanks.
* HHP2K pats Dr_Link
<Spaz1331> np!
* Dr_Link feebly smiles. >.>
* Beta-guy cries out "why me!"
* TheimonAfk looks at his gentoo VM....gonna take a while.........
<ztomic> Beta-guy: whats the issue?
<ztomic> another rare quiet moment!
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, im on a dual boot vista+ubuntu system, i have 10gb of music stored in /media/vista/Users/Jack/Music, is it possible to mount this folder to /home/jack/Music, if so how
<vph> i think i will come back another day
<Beta-guy> the PS3 keep ejceting my discs some one compiled a kernel that reduces this issue but  I'm waiting for an official release
<hsatera> is there any browser that runs in python?
<h1st0> jscinoz_: first umount it then mount /media/vista/blah.... /home/jack/Music
<Spaz1331> jscinoz_ should be doable with `ln -s <source> <dest>` or I might haVE SOURCE AND DEST REVERSED
<ztomic> jscinoz_: how about a link?
<jscinoz_> ill try linking
<jscinoz_> one sec
<h1st0> jscinoz_: a link might be a better option
<Dr_Link> tms@tms-laptop:~$ cd /home/tms/Dekstop/Files
<Dr_Link> bash: cd: /home/tms/Dekstop/Files: No such file or directory
<h1st0> jscinoz_: instead of mounting to a users home
<Dr_Link> Well, why'd that be?
<jscinoz_> "hardlink not allowed to directory"
<jscinoz_> for directory*
<Fox[work] > hmmm i checked the ubuntu disc for integrity and it has errors in 120 files, how that happen i checked the md5sum before i burned it
<Fox[work] > how strange
<thedash> ah, that's what it was
<Spaz1331> Dr_Link `mkdir -p /home/tms/Dekstop/Files`
<rabidsnail> hastera: There are XULrunner (and by extension I assume gecko) bindings for python, if that's what you mean.
<kevinh90_> Fox[work] , check md5 before AND after
<ztomic> Beta-guy: d00de! I'm sorry but I dont feel ya on the sony thing.
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi Pelo
<h1st0> jscinoz_: rm  the /home/jack/Music folder first
<jscinoz_> ah
<Dr_Link> Spaz1331 The directory exists. I have the window open. I'm trying to compile it with gcc.
<Dr_Link> well
<kevinh90_> if your burner has the option, verify disk integrity
<h1st0> jscinoz_: then try it ln -s /media/vista/blah /home/jack/Music
<Dr_Link> compile a file in that diretory.
<jscinoz_> still not allowed
<astro76> Dr_Link, you spelled Desktop wrong
<Dr_Link> ...XD
<Dr_Link> Whoops
<Beta-guy> ztomic: you a 360 user?
<Spaz1331> Anyone know of a freeswan package for debian/ubuntu, or any other way to use my colleges IPSec or PPTP security layers on the wlan?
<jscinoz_> wait i got it
<astro76> Dr_Link, use tab completion it helps immensely
<jscinoz_> thanks :)
<h1st0> jscinoz_: np
<jscinoz_> will this link persist over reboot?
<Spaz1331> or -- what's that tool that makes a debian package from an rpm?
<ztomic> Beta-guy: strictly computer. I don't game and I hate MS and the other demon called Sony.
<h1st0> jscinoz_: should be
<Dr_Link> If a directory has a space in it how do I reference to it when using the cd command?
<h1st0> jscinoz_: if the mount isn't availible the link will be broken though
<h1st0> Dr_Link: use the <tab> key for auto complete
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi I just brought a 500 gig harddrive and I can't mount it. Gparted freezes when scanning it (after formatting) and the computer can't see the drive
<jrib> Dr_Link: "dir with spaces" or use '' or escape spaces with \
<jscinoz_> should always be available as its just another parition on the same disk, and is mounted via fstab
<h1st0> Dr_Link: but you can represent it with \
<Spaz1331> Dr_Link the \ escapes the whitespace for the shell
<Dr_Link> Hah! I LOVE Linux.
<Dr_Link> It's so picky.
<h1st0> jscinoz_: yeap then link will work
<Dr_Link> That's the fun of it.
<Dr_Link> if an OS is never picky, where's the fun go?
<Beta-guy> zomtic: I don't game that much I use the PS3 for watching blu-ray movies doing Folding@home and running linux
<h1st0> Dr_Link: its not picky once you get used to it makes more sense than M$
<h1st0> Dr_Link: give it a month and see how your views change.
<Dr_Link> h1st0: Yeah, I grew up on DOS and the Win16 systems :P
<yugi> Hey can anyone help me get Graw2 on ubuntu using wine?
<ibook> Hi guys, new to Ubuntu...trying to partition my HD in the middle of installation....would appreciate some help :(
<ztomic> Beta-guy: this is not the forum but I like the WII idea. Every since vid games, the most successful ones have been built around an imaginative interface... that's my take.
<Boomh4u3r> omg.i am have a hella hard time installing flash on here...grrr!
<jscinoz_> what does the -s flag do when linking?
<Flannel> Boomh4u3r: It's in the repositories, just install the package
<h1st0> Dr_Link: same here but I prefer nix now
<yugi> can anyone help me with wine?
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: It's not hard. 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree'
<ztomic> Beta-guy: so you bought a game console to hack it?
<h1st0> jscinoz_: symbolic
<ibook> anyone willing to lend a hand to a newb...trying to partition my HD during installation
<jscinoz_> and difference between symbolic and hard link?
<Spaz1331> ibook you trying to dual-boot? you should "shrink" the windows partition from "manage computer" first I think
<h1st0> jscinoz_: you can man ln to read some of the options
<jrib> Boomh4u3r, cafuego: flashplugin-nonfree
<ibook> i'm right in the middle of installing
<jscinoz_> alright
<cafuego> Er, yes.
<Dr_Link> Yay for me, I just made a C program :O
<Beta-guy> ztomic no it has built in support for linux
<jrib> !flash > Boomh4u3r (see the private message from ubotu)
<Boomh4u3r> let me try
<cafuego> int main() { return 0; }
<Spaz1331> what's that tool that makes a debian package from an rpm?
<cafuego> Spaz1331: alien
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, my new Seagate harddrive won't mount. can someone help pls?
<Spaz1331> ibook do you have 10+ GB of free space?
<Spaz1331> thanks cafuego!
<Boomh4u3r> i put that command in the terminal correct?
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: yup
<ibook> anyone there?
<Boomh4u3r> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree' <---- couldn't find package?
<jscinoz_> I'm trying to set up the fingerprint reader on my M1330, i've installed bioapi, and pam_bioapi, and the Upek driver, however, when i run "BioAPITest" it returns "BioAPI Error Code: 12298 (0x300a)" any idea how i can fix this?
<HHP2K> Dr_Link: rofl, all kinds of blonde moments tonight, eh? XD
<Spaz1331> ibook -- do you have free space, 10+ GB?
<h1st0> ibook: yes
<rabidsnail> Does anybody know how to fix drmGetBusid returning null?
<ztomic> Beta-guy: until it breaks. BTW blueray will die like betamax.
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: flashplugin-nonfree
<hoarycripple> how can I change my console font at boot time?  it does not want to draw any line characters and looks quite ugly
<Dr_Link> HHP2K: XD Yeah. I can't seem to execute a.out after logging to the directory it is in.
<Beta-guy> ztomic: Blu-Ray is dominating HD-DVD
<Boomh4u3r>  flashplugin-nonfree command not found
<h1st0> Boomh4u3r: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rabidsnail> Beta-guy: HD-DVD will die just as horribly
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Boomh4u3r> sorry,I'm just getting into ubuntu yesterday
<HHP2K> Dr_Link: If I was more experienced, I'd help :)
<Beta-guy> rabidsnail: why do you think both HD format will die?
<Dr_Link> meh
<rabidsnail> Beta-guy: The internets are the wave of the future
<Boomh4u3r> Building dependency tree
<Boomh4u3r> Reading state information... Done
<Boomh4u3r> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Boomh4u3r> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Boomh4u3r> is only available from another source
<Boomh4u3r> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<h1st0> Boomh4u3r: or you can use synaptcis in the system > Preferences > Synaptic    Menu to add packages
<ibook> trying to create an OS (system) partition....it asks for partition type: Primary or Logical ?
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: Open synaptic, emnabl universe and multiverse in the repositories.
<HHP2K> !enter | Boomh4u3r
<ubotu> Boomh4u3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Moniker42> hey, i tried to add a couple of startup apps to system > prefs > sessions but when i close the window they are removed from the list
<rabidsnail> Beta-guy: Who wants to go to the store and buy a movie when you can have it streamed into your living room?
<ztomic> rabidsnail: VOD! yup!
<scipio> ibook, primary if it allows you
<HHP2K> Or rather.. pastebin
<jrib> Boomh4u3r: please, don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead.  flashplugin-nonfree is in the Multiverse repository.  Go to system -> administration -> software sources  and enable multiverse.  Ubotu sent you a link with easy instructions for installing flash that you should read
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: ... and *please* don't paste onto the channel, use the pastebin instead.
<ibook> then location for system partition....:"Beginning" or "End" ?
<Boomh4u3r> sorry
<ztomic> VOD=Video On Demand BTW
<linux_user400354> I have 2 dual layer dvd burners and I want to use them both at once for burning. do I have to run 2 instances of k3b to do that?
<Dr_Link> I used ls to make sure that I was in the right directory.
<Beta-guy> rabidsnail: if we were to depend on the internet for our HD movies lag would be a pain  plus stopping ever 5 seconds to buffer would kill HD internet movie the bandwidth isn't fast enough yet
<HHP2K> I love this place.. so different compared to the deviantart chat rooms. If a moderator is in there, you're not allowed to re-post the channel rules, the mods do that. And.. sometimes they don't.
<nerwo> is Compiz not available through the add/remove programs window (meaning I must use synaptics or the good old apt-get way)
<sirjoshimus> audour wont start for me
<Rafaell> can't stat the server X, no screens found , what can i do for this ?
<HHP2K> Here, people just jump on everyone
<h1st0> linux_user400354: probably
<Dr_Link> But after typing the program's name (a.out) nothing happened.
<sirjoshimus> says JACK isnt there
<sirjoshimus> but it is
<Rafaell> can't start the server X, no screens found , what can i do for this ?
<h1st0> Rafaell: what kind of video card do you hav?
<pike_> Dr_Link: ./a.out  ?
<Dr_Link> Yes.
<Rafaell> ati radeon
<h1st0> !patience | Rafaell
<Dr_Link> I gcc compiled it.
<ubotu> Rafaell: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<h1st0> !ati | Rafaell
<ubotu> Rafaell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ztomic> Beta-guy: remember when 14.4 KB was fast?
<Dr_Link> But the problem? It tells me "no such command"
<HHP2K> Rafaell: Get to the command line and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sensae> Hello
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I still have a very stubborn SD Card that won't let me a) reformat it because of an error when I gpart it saying "set partitiontype" b) doesn't automount itself and therefore isn't mountable or unmountable and c) that shows up only under /dev/sdb1 and not under /media.... What do I do?
<Dr_Link> So... what's up here? I can't execute it.
<Beta-guy> ztomic: thought 2400 baud was fast at one point
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, my new Seagate harddrive won't mount. can someone help pls?
<Boomh4u3r> ok i enabled universe and multiverse
<h1st0> Dr_Link: do you have gcc installed?
<ztomic> Beta-guy: Damn!  youre older than me!
<Pici> Dr_Link: is it set as an executable, chmod +x a.out?
<Smegzor> I'm following an ubuntu newbie guide for mounting a shared folder at boot.  It mentions having a local shared folder in /media (mine is called shared).  However when I try to mount to /media/shared it tells me it is not a block device.  Should I just mount in /mnt or should /media work?
<Beta-guy> lol
<h1st0> Boomh4u3r: now use synaptci and add flashplugin-nonfree
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<Sensae> I have a TrendNET PCI gigabit ethernet card, and Trendnet supplies source for drivers, but I'm not sure how to compile them / get them working. Could someone help
<rabidsnail> Beta-guy: No bandwidth isn't fast enough in the US yet. Most people don't watch movies in HD either.
<Dr_Link> h1st0: How do you think I made the executable?
<Dr_Link> :P
<Drk_Guy> Guys!
<Drk_Guy> I have found something SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool
<ibook> If I want to create the OS partition, should I choose "Use as:" ext3, ext2, reiserfs, or......???
<Pici> Smegzor: Sounds like you're reversing the device and the mountpoint in your mount command.
<Dr_Link> Pici: Well it says in the file manager it's executable
<Fox[work] > What is the point of this Long Term Support iso? compared to the original iso?
<Drk_Guy> Wanna know what?
<HHP2K> Yes, yes!
<Pici> ibook: ext3
<Falstius> ibook: ext3 is the most common
<Rafaell> but i have tryed this, at the 1 moment the screen turn black, at 2 moment i have downloaded the driver, and now cant find the screens, the busID
<pike_> Dr_Link: can you pastebin the text.c ??
<h1st0> ibook: thats up to you but I would use ext
<HHP2K> Is it ice!?
<Smegzor> Possible. I am a newbie afterall :)
<Dr_Link> The .c file?
<Drk_Guy> HHP2K: A human Theme for....
<Drk_Guy> WINDOWS
<hoarycripple> ok, well, i think that the line drawing error is because of utf-8 locales.  how can I change that?
<Pici> Smegzor: I'm not and I do it all the time :)
<Boomh4u3r> its not there
<Dr_Link> or the terminal output?
<cafuego> Dr_Link: Yeah, go on, be opn source ;-)
<Smegzor> you were right
<HHP2K> ... nice!
<Smegzor> I am a dummy :P
<pike_> ibook: i use ext3 for / and home usually and xfs for /tmp
<madman91> i installed a cli version of ubuntu.. how do i make it turn on network interfaces at boot?
<h1st0> Rafaell: lspci | grep VGA
<lashmoove> if I install a .deb from getdeb while I am in a kernel, when I reboot into another kernel, will that app be exactly the same?
<Dr_Link> It's a simple hello world program.
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I still have a very stubborn SD Card that won't let me a) reformat it because of an error when I gpart it saying "set partitiontype" b) doesn't automount itself and therefore isn't mountable or unmountable and c) that shows up only under /dev/sdb1 and not under /media.... What do I do?
<Drk_Guy> Wanna have the link?
<HHP2K> are the taskbars the same height?
<ztomic> Beta-guy: I used to put the handset in a cradle to  connect to UT mainframe when I took Basic in high school. It was probably slower than 2400. 1979.
<Dr_Link> I'm learning C remember?
<h1st0> Rafaell: you can get the busid
<Sensae> Could anyone help me compile this driver I have into a module?
<Moniker42> hey, i tried to add a couple of startup apps to system > prefs > sessions but when i close the window they are removed from the list
<Dr_Link> It's a printf("Hello World"); return 0; program. That's all there is in the main function.
<Drk_Guy> http://fioressj.deviantart.com/art/Human-for-Windows-37743373
<nerwo> fax[work]  LTS receives support for 3 years, the other one only till the next ubuntu release (schedules for october)
<Rafaell> how can i edit the fglrx driver ?
<Moniker42> hey, i tried to add a couple of startup apps to system > prefs > sessions but when i close the window they are removed from the list - why is that happening? how else can i add programs to start at startup?
<Pici> !offtopic | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Dr_Link: Sorry, that was to Drk_Guy
<cafuego> Dr_Link: You know you can shorten that app? :-)
<chump> can someone help me get root on my computer please ? i got a syntax error on my sudoers file :S
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I still have a very stubborn SD Card that won't let me a) reformat it because of an error when I gpart it saying "set partitiontype" b) doesn't automount itself and therefore isn't mountable or unmountable and c) that shows up only under /dev/sdb1 and not under /media.... What do I do?
<cafuego> Dr_Link: return printf("Hi world\n");
<Dr_Link> cafuego: That's not my problem, but I'll ask later.
<Beta-guy> ztomic I was born in 1983 if you were in high school in 1979 your older then me
<Dr_Link> ...mmm...
* Dr_Link likey!
<Dr_Link> Anyway.
<StarQuest>  running ubuntu 7.04.  at random times, the system will freeze for a second or two.  it just sort of "catches" momentarily, then goes back to working normally.  any idea?
<astro76> nerwo, Fox[work]  non-LTS is actually supported for 18 months I believe
<cafuego> Dr_Link: if you have 'manpages-dev' installd, they contain manuals for the libc api.
<pike_> chump: boot into recovery mode and 'passwd root' then reboot. then you can set about fixing sudoers
<HHP2K> Human theme for windows is hitting digg... now
<ztomic> Beta-guy: I'm old enough to be your daddy.\
<Dr_Link> ...I just want to run the a.out program it just compiled!! >_>
<ibook> what's this business of "Primary" vs "Logical" for partition type, and "Beginning" vs "End" for location??? I have no clue...I'm from the Windows (Dark) side
<buntunub> StarQuest try running without beryl/compiz
<cafuego> Dr_Link: ./a.out
<StarQuest> buntunub: i'm not running either of those
<Dr_Link> mmmk...
<h1st0> StarQuest: maybe check dmesg or /var/syslog see whats goign on when it freezes
<Dr_Link> Sweet, it worked.
<matty_1> Hi - I cannot get WPA working on my 7.04 Laptop - I have followed the steps in the wiki and still cannot see my WPA network - can anyone assist?
* Dr_Link minimizes.
<Sensae> Anyone know how I could compile this driver's source into a module? It errors out when I do make clean modules
<Dr_Link> Be back later.
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I still have a very stubborn SD Card that won't let me a) reformat it because of an error when I gpart it saying "set partitiontype" b) doesn't automount itself and therefore isn't mountable or unmountable and c) that shows up only under /dev/sdb1 and not under /media.... What do I do?
<Pici> StarQuest: You could keep a terminal with top running open or keep gnome-system-monitor open to see if something is spiking the CPU at those times
<cafuego> have fun :-)
<pike_> ibook: you can only have 4 primary partitions. linux will work on logical partitions but windows wont i think.  just bear the limit in mind if youre planning on alot of OSs installed
<chump> ok thanks pike_ boot or a login in failsafe will do ?
<jcs7778> is there a way to configure toutch pads on laptops?
<atoms2> I just altered xorg.conf how dow I restart the x server?
<Smegzor> I now have my shared mounted /media/shared but when I reload fstab I get "you specified and invalid share name"
<StarQuest> Pici: when i've got the system monitor open, it doesn't ever do it
<scipio> ibook, if that partition is for an OS to boot from you'd want it to be primary
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I still have a very stubborn SD Card that won't let me a) reformat it because of an error when I gpart it saying "set partitiontype" b) doesn't automount itself and therefore isn't mountable or unmountable and c) that shows up only under /dev/sdb1 and not under /media.... What do I do?
<Pici> StarQuest: hmm.. thats very odd
<h1st0> !patience | Beyond_The_Grave
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: have you tried unmounting it before gpart?
<ubotu> Beyond_The_Grave: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<luddite> Hey all - I have a G3 mac powerbook with only functioning usb. it can connect to the internet via cable modem fine. but i cant connect it via the usb to my windows / ubuntu dual boot desktop and share the internet between the two(i want the desktop to be the master)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes, like I said it isn't mounted and it can't get mounted for some reason.
<pike_> chump: i dunno. i think failsafe is just a single user shell so that will let ya enable root so you can reboot and su instead of sudo until you get it fixed.  after its fixed just sudo passwd -l root  to disable the account again
<jrib> Boomh4u3r: what's not there?
<h1st0> luddite: you need to connect it via lan or wifi
<chump> ok
<cafuego> luddite: I'm pretty sure net-ovr-usb isn' a normally supported thing
<cafuego> luddite: via firewire would work, but not usb.
<lashmoove>  if I install a .deb from getdeb while I am in a kernel, when I reboot into another kernel, will that app be exactly the same?
<Boomh4u3r> flashplugin-nonfree....its not coming up when i search for it in synaptic
<Smegzor> the start of my fstab line for this is //192.168.2.20/shared      /media/shared   The share is mounted ok.  How is this invalid?  There is more to the fstab entry of course.
<luddite> ah ok - firewide and ethernet dont function on the old G3
<pike_> chump: once ya got root just come back here and pastebin the sudoers file somone here can correct it for ya
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: make sure it's not mounted.
<hoarycripple> do i need to install non-UTF-8 locales?  or are they installed by default?
<StarQuest> cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<ztomic> hehe
<jrib> Boomh4u3r: did you install the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<h1st0> Boomh4u3r: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<Beyond_The_Grave> It isn't.
<StarQuest> does this mean anything?
<Boomh4u3r> that is enabled
<jk-> hey folks
<chump> pike_:  thanks but i know what i did wrong ;)
<jrib> !who | Boomh4u3r
<ubotu> Boomh4u3r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beyond_The_Grave> But how do i check that real quick.
<luddite> I guess i will need a router then huh
<Boomh4u3r> um..i believe this is the amd64 version
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: Did you hit the 'refresh' button in synaptic after you enabled them?
<matty_1> Anyone know a good program to extract rar files on ubuntu
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: #mount
<cafuego> Boomh4u3r: Ah ok, there is no amd64 flash.
<jk-> anyone know of ubuntu repos for cross gcc packages ?
<h1st0> Boomh4u3r: then there is no flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> !rar > matty_1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Smegzor> Should I unmount the share before reloading fstab?
<matty_1> cheers
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope.
<matty_1> Hi - I cannot get WPA working on my 7.04 Laptop - I have followed the steps in the wiki and still cannot see my WPA network - can anyone assist?
<jvai> i hate tmobile wifi... well, in this starbuks anyways
<K3nto> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: you could try fdisk
<jrib> Boomh4u3r: if you are new to ubuntu, you should use the regular version of ubuntu because a lot of the proprietary stuff is going to be a hassle for you.  For flash on amd64, Adobe doesn't really care and no one else can do anything about it
<K3nto> how do i start an sh file?
<Moniker42> hey, i tried to add a couple of startup apps to system > prefs > sessions but when i close the window they are removed from the list - why is that happening? how else can i add programs to start at startup?
<cafuego> K3nto: sh ./file.sh
<ibook> crap, just got an error while using the "Guided - resize" HD option...
<h1st0> K3nto: ./ or bash
<pike_> Boomh4u3r: the only compelling reason for 64bit is geeky pride or a real need for a single process to address more than 4 gig ram
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ok, it shows up there.
<jrib> Moniker42: what does this command return: ls -ld ~/.config ~/.config/autostart/
<ibook> Error dialog box says "Resize operation failure"
<n2diy> K3nto: type its name, if you are in the same directory, us ./filename, qsl?
<Moniker42> jrib, drwx------ 7 sean sean 4096 2007-03-22 23:35 /home/sean/.config
<Moniker42> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-03-13 21:22 /home/sean/.config/autostart/
<Beyond_The_Grave> Now what?
<jrib> Moniker42: run this as sean: sudo chown $USER: ~/.config/autostart/
<pike_> K3nto: also you can open the file in a text editor the the first line will have a #!/ if it says bash or whatever you can do bash file.sh
<Smegzor> I fixed my fstab problem.  I had moved my share from /mnt to /media and not recreated the share in system/admin/shared folders.
* N3bunel away
<K3nto> i get this error: Where would you like to install the Vendetta executable? [/root/bin]  read: 70: arg count
<K3nto> /root/bin does not exist!
<K3nto> Create it? [yn]  read: 70: arg count
<K3nto> ill pastebin next toime sorry
<dethdeks> hey tomb
<dethdeks> :P
<Beyond_The_Grave> Hey ztomic, it showed up in fdisk... what do I do?
<rob_1311> anyone here got any experience with a wiimote and ubuntu
<matty_1> Hi - I cannot get WPA working on my 7.04 Laptop - I have followed the steps in the wiki and still cannot see my WPA network - can anyone assist?
<xeer> hi guys, i have what i hope to be a simple question.. running feisty fawn with the nonfree ati driver for my X1600. beryl is installed along with xgl, no problems there. the problem is that beryl isnt active even though i've logged in through my beryl session
<Beyond_The_Grave> Matty what kind of card do you have?
<pike_> !lrda | rob_1311
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lrda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moniker42> jrib, sure about that?
<Moniker42> jrib, i've had a couple of bad experiences with chown is all...
<pike_> !IrDA | rob_1311 heh
<ubotu> rob_1311 heh: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<saimon> bon je commence a en avoir marre
<tatsujin> would anyone have a clue what could be the problem with my beryl?
<jrib> Moniker42: ~/.config/autostart/ is currently owned by root, it's supposed to be owned by your user (sean)
<saimon> pourquoi c'est pas simple avec ati :)
<Moniker42> saimon, !fr
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: you want to format it to fat32 right?
<Moniker42> !fr | saimon
<ubotu> saimon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lashmoove>  if I install a .deb from getdeb while I am in a kernel, when I reboot into another kernel, will that app be exactly the same?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes.
<explody> I've got a usplash theme that is complaining about "no usable theme for 640x480" when I shut down, except the system is at 1024x768, and the same theme works fine on startup.  does this sound like a system problem or a theme problem?
<rob_1311> actually the my problem is with the input driver?
<tatsujin> i should mention i had it working fine on edge, once i updated to feisty fawn my beryl stopped working
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: do you need anything that's on it now?
<seanj_> does anyone know how I get TCL development files so I can build an eggdrop?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nope.
<Moniker42> jrib, okay it works now
<scipio> tatsujin, did you enable desktop effects?
<jrib> seanj_: eggdrop is in ubuntu's universe, no need to build it
<Moniker42> jrib, thanks. sorry for the suspicion but i had to do a reinstall after someone told me to chown /var ;)
<seanj_> jrib: great, thanks!!
<jk-> seanj_: why build it when you can just 'apt-get install eggdrop' ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Just please don't say gparted, cause I've tried and it doesn't work.
<rexbron> is anyone else unable to access cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<jk-> snap
<jrib> Moniker42: np, it's good to ask.  You should be wary of recursive things because those are almost impossible to undo
<tatsujin> scipio: that would happen to be under what option?
<pike_> rob_1311: i wouldnt be much help with that. id check in #mythtv-users maybe im sure they have alot of exp
<seanj_> jk-: I forgot to do my homework!
<seanj_> jk-: I should have searched first
<scipio> tatsujin, system-preferences-desktop effects
<matty_1> can anyone give me a link on the wiki to help setup my soundcard (i have a hp pavillion laptop running 7.04)
<jk-> 'apt-cache search' is your friend :)
<lashmoove> anyone?.... if I install a .deb from getdeb while I am in a kernel, when I reboot into another kernel, will that app be exactly the same?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Ztomic, you going to tell me how to do it?
<SEppl> im bored.. is there any channel in this network i should check out? :D
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: doh! fat16
<pike_> SEppl: #politics
<tatsujin> scipio: yes, desktop effects is enabled
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: delete the partition.
<n2diy> lashmoove: that would depend on the app, and the kernel.
<MC2TS> I can't get ubunto to install-AMD 64 250gig hd (clean ntfs format) 1 gig ram ....the install program keeps locking up (new to unbunto)
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: then create a new fat16
<Beyond_The_Grave> I LOVE YOU ZTOMIC! IT WORKED FINALLY!!!!
<marrvel> hi, does anyone know what uinput is in here?
<Beyond_The_Grave> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lashmoove> n2diy: so i should save myself the guess work, and jump back into the RT kernel and install songbird, install here in the generic kernel
<ztomic> Beyond_The_Grave: you still need to format it.
<Beyond_The_Grave> I did.
<Beyond_The_Grave> That's why I'm happy.
<Flannel> lashmoove: it'll be same-ish.  What you do on one kernel sticks around for any other kernel, if that's what your asking.  But the kernel itself might cause differences
<ztomic> ok. now be sure to always eject that stick before you pull it out.
<scipio> tatsujin, i don't know then sorry. maybe someone else knows or you can try in the other channels. #ubuntu-effects
<pzn> how can I configure a grub menu option to boot ubuntu in runlevel 3? already tried "3" at end of boot options but it still boots at runlevel 2. using feisty
<Moniker42> jrib, finally i can add mail-notification to startup and stop checking my inbox obsessively
<marrvel> hi, does anyone know what uinput is in here?
<matty_1> Hi, I cant get my sound working on my HP Pavillion Laptop - Can anyone help me or send me to a link?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I did, it was so weird one minute it worked, the next it didn't.... Don't know why...
<slowriot> I just tried to install a windows network card driver using ndiswrapper. Now, when I try to boot up, configuring network interfaces causes a soft crash. How do I get Ubuntu working again? I'm using Fesity Fawn.
<n2diy> lashmoove: I'm not familiar with Songbird, but if you can afford to exeriment, go for it. But make sure your important stuff is backed up.
<dethdeks> what version of hp lappy u got matty?
<dethdeks> u may have to do some of ur ubuntu updates
<dethdeks> thats what i had to do with mine
<lashmoove> flannel: k thanks
<matty_1> dethdeks - I've got a hp pavillion zx5000 - what updates did you have to do?
<dethdeks> i dont member off hand but just run ur updates
<matty_1> ok
<dethdeks> n it should fix it
<dethdeks> sorry couldnt be more pasific
<ztomic> I like the pacific
<MrAndrews> Does anyone in here play battlefeild 2142 for 7.4?
<matty_1> hmm - yeah - I don't think its that my update manager is up to date - thanks for the help though
<at0miku> Hmm I'm having a lot of trouble with samba
<scipio> !sound
<at0miku> Anybody who knows quite a lot who I can msg?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<at0miku> (Because this is probably going to take a while)
<ztomic> as opposed to specific
<Firebird> I'm running Compiz Fusion but it uses gtk-window-decorator instead of emerald. Using emerald --replace makes the borders disappear; what can I do?
<at0miku> meh nvm
<n2diy> lashmoove: I'm not familiar with Songbird, but if you can afford to exeriment, go for it. But make sure your important stuff is backed up.
<paotzu> what version of ubuntu should I use for quad xeon intel, the amd64 one?
<theo_> why is my desktop on a cube disabled?
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<kim__> hey what is gksudo? is it now command?
<ztomic> Firebird: I have those problems on cards that dont have enough vid memory.
<paotzu> and does dual quad xeon board work?
<pzn> found! I have to change /etc/event-d/rc-runlevel to recognize "3" at boot parameters and boot at runlevel 3
<luddite> thanks all
<luddite> have  fun
<luddite> gotta go now.
<ztomic> l8r
<MC2TS> I can't get ubunto to install-AMD 64 250gig hd (clean ntfs format) 1 gig ram ....the install program keeps locking up (new to unbunto)
<Firebird> ztomic: unfortunately, it's a pretty recent pc with an NVidia EN7600 256MB card :s. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<DARKGuy> hey guys, I'm tired of having to back up my data everytime I reinstall Ubuntu. I have a 40Gb purely for Ubuntu. I'm a gamer, programmer, tinkerer, hacker, etc., is 30Gb for ~ and 10Gb for / good?
<dsl800> hi I'm trying to move stuff onto my ubuntu computer, does anyone have experience with ftp or smb?
<jrib> pzn: note that runlevels 2-5 are all the same by default on ubuntu
<cloudless_ruin> anybody here
<rapid> dsl800: what about ftp
<Firebird> cloudless_ruin: just ask your question :)
<scipio> Firebird, some suggestions for your problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367850
<Firebird> thanks scipio, I'll check it out :)
<cloudless_ruin> i dont have a question
<DARKGuy> lol
<dsl800> rapid, I'm not sure how to use it. I want to transfer a directory and all it's contents recursively
<cloudless_ruin> wait, yeah i do, are there 1066 users in this channel alone?
<Firebird> cloudless_ruin: in that case: no, we're all hiding :D
<lynn> #radeon
<dsl800> rapid, I'm using smb, but it has the same interface as ftp aparently
<ztomic> hehe
<cloudless_ruin> wait this is a support channel? my volume is too low
<cloudless_ruin> the max i mean
<zorg> hello, im new to ubuntu, im just using automatrix at the moment, should i let it unmount my NTFS hard drives and remount them withwritable partitions, id there any chance this could cause me to lose any data on them?
<dsl800> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<DARKGuy> okay I'm not a hacker j/k but at least tell me if in the future the 10Gb will end up short for root / Ubuntu?
<cloudless_ruin> i don't let linux mess with ntfs accept to read
<scipio> zorg, if you don't intend to write anything on your ntfs partition then forget then don't make them writeable
<ztomic> DARKGuy: 10 gig will be short in the future.
<dsl800> zorg: aside from automatix screwing up, that's a safe thing to do
<cloudless_ruin> so how to i increase the max volume?
<zorg> ok for safety ill not let it do it for now, cheers :)
<pike_> DARKGuy: i normally use between 2 and 5 gigs for / but i keep /home on a sep partition.
<ipx1> Hi -- I am still having difficulty hooking up my linksys card to this distro.  Anyone here using a Linksys PCMCIA card?  If so, can you help me connect it?
<Firebird> I was going to say 6-7 GB is more than enough enough :). I mean if you put home on a separate partition
<Firebird> -enough
<w4ett> ubotu: give it a rest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give it a rest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsl800> who knows how to use ftp?
<tatsujin> one last question i've been wondering about.. in my beryl manager i never have the grab option to bind mouse events.. could it be my mouse is not recognized?
<ipx1> dsl800: I do.
<ztomic> I only said what he asked me to say!
<theo_> why is my desktop on a cube disabled?
<pike_> dsl800: ?
<Firebird> dsl800: are you trying to use the command-line ftp client? or do you want a graphical client?
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I see - pike_: yeah, I'm trying to do that but since I use beryl and development apps and games (ut2004, wow, regnum), etc. I don't want to be left with no space on / after I've messed so much with my system... 15Gb for / and the rest for home sounds good then?
<DARKGuy> Firebird: ^
<dsl800> ipx1: how can I transfer a whole directory with it/
<matty_1> Hi, I am having trouble getting my sound card to work on 7.04 - I have a HP Pavillion zx5000 laptop - can anyone assist?
<rapid> mget?
<w4ett> ubotu: funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ipx1> dsl800:  you have to go inside the directory and use mpget.
<ipx1> er..mget
<dsl800> Firebird, I'm on dsl linux and command line seems to be all they have
<ipx1> example:  mget *
<ipx1> You got it?
<dsl800> it's actually smb but I think the same commands work
<dsl800> ipx1 I'll try it
<ipx1> ok
<ipx1> btw that is a generic command.
<seanj_> ugh, search for files dosnt work
<ipx1> are you dl/ing to linux or windows?
<ztomic> DARKGuy: depends on partitioning.
<Tu3sday> matty_1, do 'lspci | grep audio'
<dsl800> ipx1 I thought the * was a wildcard
<ipx1> it is...
<Firebird> DARKGuy: yeah, sounds reasonable unless you install ut/wow/etc on your home partition of course (if you're the only user)
<ipx1> * is covering everything.
<erika14212> i guess ill be running ubuntu in 6 weeks
<dsl800> ipx1 it's from dsl linux to ubuntu linux
<ipx1> ok.
<ipx1> linux 2 linux....
<ipx1> You're okay.
<matty_1> Tu3sday: I recieved: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<dsl800> ipx1 maybe smb isn't the best way to go, but it's the first thing I got to kind of work
<theo_> why are my desktop effects not working?
<Firebird> erika14212: why in only 6 weeks? :)
<ipx1> dsl800:  the best way to do this is with generic commands.
<erika14212> no burner so it takes 6 weeks to get one cd
<DARKGuy> ztomic: ext3? - Firebird: nobody uses this PC, they don't understand Linux at home XD. Well I guess I won't have much problems then :P
<ipx1> dsl800:  use the mget *
<BENN92647> flash player 9 is completely screwed up on all my browsers. but my rythmbox works...so its definetly something wrong between flash player and its ability to see my sound output device...can someone help me with this
<ipx1> that will take everything.
<Firebird> DARKGuy: hehe k :)
<ipx1> dsl800: got it?
<dethdeks> peece
<erika14212> in meantime
<lynn> does any one know what dev packages i need to build and install the open source ati driver?
<dethdeks> #quit
<erika14212> im on windows
<Tu3sday> matty_1, so first things first, you've completely ruled out the possibility of the volume being too low right? :p
<Firebird> erika14212: my condolences :)
<ztomic> DARKGuy: is everything on root partition?
<DARKGuy> lmao
<dsl800> ipx1: I don't seem to be able to cd to the directory though. I'm at the smb: \> prompt
<erika14212> bought one cd
<ipx1> ?
<erika14212> never got it
<ipx1> try chdir
<Firebird> wait, bought? you can have them sent for free
<matty_1> Tu3sday: correct - volume is up full in alsamixer and not muted
<firewing1> Is there an easy way to see who maintains a package?
<erika14212> i need it now
<erika14212> im on dsl
<firewing1> I'm lokoing for the maintainer of fwbackups
<ipx1> dsl800: oh wait....you should be able to cd ...
<ipx1> dsl800: how is the directory listed?
<dsl800> ipx1, how do you list the directory? I'm trying to cd /mnt/hda1
<n2diy> firewing1: check the readme file in the package.
<erika14212> i just dont feel safe on xp
<ipx1> dsl800: ls
<firewing1> n2diy. problem is I use Fedora
<ipx1> dsl800: dir works also.
<DARKGuy> ztomic: nah, I'm about to reformat the whole HD, the whole linux screwed up last night, it won't even go past the gdm screen, I get a nasty error with a .dmrc file I've chmodded and chowned as much times as you can imagine. I have my data backed up so yeah you can say everything is on the root partition, because it's also the only one except swap.
<Firebird> erika14212: you'll be pretty safe with all updates installed and a decent firewall/av scanner
<DARKGuy> ztomic: in fact, I'm from the liveCD atm.
<dsl800> ipx1, ah, ls shows that I am inside the share on the other computer
<ipx1> dsl800: :)
<n2diy> firewing1: so, there should still be a readme file in the package.
<Firebird> erika14212: and if you don't do anything... dangerous
<dsl800> ipx1: so maybe I should use mget?
<erika14212> how do i track myy request
<Tu3sday> matty_1, what does 'aplay -l' throw back? use pastebin if necessary
<ipx1> I would think so...yep.
<erika14212> i wud love to know when they get here
<dsl800> alright, so can I do mget /mnt/hda1/* ?
<Aminowana> hi
<ipx1> dsl800: :) yes.  mget *
<erika14212> anyone in western new york
<firewing1> n2diy, I mean maintains the package for the repositories... I'm the maintainer of the actual software ;)
<matty_1> Tu3sday: i'll continue this in PM
<ipx1> dsl800: type "bin"
<Aminowana> b
<Pici> !enter | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ipx1> dsl800: make sure you're not in ascii mode.
<dsl800> command not found :(
<ipx1> dsl800: type "bin"
<ztomic> DARKGuy: shoot! that problem is fixable.
<dsl800> ipx1, it says command not found
<ipx1> dsl800: try "binary" -- these are generic commands btw
<DARKGuy> ztomic: oh, really? xD
<ipx1> dsl800: no no....you have to do it in ftp first.
<erika14212> im in buffalo ny
<ipx1> dsl800: if you use the generic command....
<ztomic> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=546104
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I'm tired of having to backup my data anyways :/ having stuff in a ~ partition and just formatting / sounds like a good idea, I've heard that lots of times in this channel
<ipx1> dsl800: from INSIDE ftp....
<Mr56k> Do they have a date for Gutsy yet? Or still just sometime on October
<ipx1> dsl800: type in
<newbie2> how to change a file permission to user nobody and group nobody?
<ipx1> dsl800: bin
<Pici> Mr56k: Sometime in october,
<dsl800> ipx1: I'm doing that, it says command not found
<ztomic> DARKGuy: google is your friend
<erika14212> cause i wud pay shipping for ubuntu
<postmortymn> mmm... oktober. gutsy, leopard.. :)
<n2diy> firewing1:  whoever builds the package would normally include a readme file, if they don't, your out of luck I guess?
<erika14212> for two cds
<dsl800> "smb: \>
<leafw> any way to use windows' applications that need a key (stored in the register) from within ubuntu, if such apps are not installed in ubuntu but in a windows partition?
<dsl800> bin: command not found"
<Pici> firewing1: You are trying to find a maintainer for an ubuntu package?
<leafw> I can run them with wine, but then the app can't find the serial key
<ipx1> dsl800: I don't have an idea of it not switching it, but take a chance and use the command.  Otherwise, you may have to install a different daemon.
<pike_> dsl800: type help
<DARKGuy> ztomic: yeah, I went across that thread too, I tried using 700, 755, 644, 664, the thing with username:username, with /, with /*, with no /... no luck :(
<firewing1> Pici, yes... for `fwbackups'
<dho_ragus> i'm having a weird sudo problem on feisty
<erika14212> or onei have paypal
<ipx1> dsl800: pike_ has a point.  There should be an equal command under smb.
<dsl800> pike_, gives a list of commands but bin isn't one of them
<ShackJack> leafw: Better to reinstall under wine...
<dsl800> what is bin supposed to do?
<dho_ragus> when i do sudo anything it just returns a prompt
<ipx1> dsl800: the bin switches your dl from ascii to binary.
<travis_> I dont need any kind of virus scan or spyware programs right?
<dho_ragus> never seen anything behave like this before...
<erika14212> guess not
<ipx1> dsl800: this program must automatically do it.
<dho_ragus> well... not anything other than feisty.
<leafw> ShackJack : problem is, CDs are 7000 km away in my home university ...
<Mr56k> So I installed the KDE desktop and along with it came all the KDE apps etc.. So I tried to use package manager to remove KDE which it did. But almost all the apps are still left over in my menu and they work still. Is there a command I can run to get rid of all KDE and Apps. Im back to using Gnome solely.
<ShackJack> leafw: Regardless... ;)
<ztomic> DARKGuy: the easy way would be to create a new user and copy.
<dsl800> ipx1: I hope so
<erika14212> no linux supports
<Pici> firewing1: Are you sure thats the package name?
<erika14212> boot from floppy
<ShackJack> travis_: Nope - though you can get virus scanning, but they mostly scan for Windows viruses so you don't inadvertantly pass along...
<ipx1> dsl800: Good luck.
<dsl800> ipx1: I'll try doing "mget /mnt/hda1/* now I guess
<travis_> awsome thank you
<Pici> !install | erika14212  read this, I believe it does
<ubotu> erika14212  read this, I believe it does: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dsl800> I'll report how it goes
<erika14212> i wud donetwork install
<pike_> Mr56k: remove some of the qt libs id say. youll also lose k3b but you can reinstall things like that
<leafw> ShackJack : no seriously, I don't even have the serials with me; I thought I could just run them -they run, but then complain about lack of serial and run in demo mode.
<ztomic> DARKGuy: don't reinstall because of that.
<ShackJack> Mr56k: Did you remove kubuntu-desktop or just kde?
<leafw> ShackJack : I even exported/imported the entire registry, but to no avail
<ztomic> <quiet>
<firewing1> Pici, yes... I develop it
<dsl800> ipx1: should I use mget or "recurse" to get everything
<erika14212> not sure if anyone does
<firewing1> Pici, http://www.diffingo.com/content/view/12/47/lang,en/
<ipx1> dsl800: I recommend mget....
<Mr56k> well I was running Ubuntu and used snyaptic to install KDE desktop. So i used snyaptic to uninstall and KDE desktop is now uninstalled but all the KDE apps are still there and show up in my Gnome
<erika14212> it would be nice
<dsl800> ipx1: ok
<ahmadsaifan> im trying to install avant windows navigator, I get stuck after the sudo apt get install command, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<ipx1> dsl800: I am not familiar with recurse.
<ahmadsaifan> some one help
<techII> ok, i have a built in microphone on my laptop that doesn't work
<Pici> firewing1: So you are trying to get it added to the ubuntu repositories?
<techII> i plug one in, and it works, but it produces a lot of static
<erika14212> can i use iso buster
<techII> trying to use the build in one only produces static
<dsl800> ipx1: it says NT_STATUS_OBJECT_PATH_NOT_FOUND listing \/mnt/hda1/*
<firewing1> Pici, either that but I was reading on Google that apt-get would pull it in... So I figured it was already there
<erika14212> to read the ubuntu iso
<ipx1> dsl800: what's with the other slash \ ?
<dho_ragus> anybody having sudo problems with feisty?
<pike_> Mr56k: i dont know if the handling for metapages has changed but normally my approach is to remove a common dependancy like qt then it also marks for removal anything that depends on the lib
<erika14212> there has to be a way
<pike_> er metapackages
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<dsl800> ipx1: I don't know how it got there, all I typed was mget /mnt/hda1/*
<Mr56k> pike: so how would I do that?
<Ktasiwa> why is ubuntu recognizing my ide hard drives as hda1 and hda2?
<ipx1> dsl800: that's odd....
<Ktasiwa> er, *not
<Ktasiwa> it loads them as /dev/sda1
<ipx1> dsl800: try the slashes in the other direction.
<barnball> can anyone help me with this:  Error in command callback Can't locate auto/Xmms/Remote/get_playlis.al in @INC
<Ktasiwa> not hda1
<dsl800> ipx1: ok
<Pici> firewing1: I dont see it in the repos. You can search here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dho_ragus> erika14212: what are you trying to do?  just mount an ISO?
<erika14212> or is it nt possible
<barnball> CPAN is installed, and xmms::remote, but doesnt seem to want to work
<ahmadsaifan>  im trying to install Avant windows navigator, but i get stuck after the sudo apt get install command, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<ahmadsaifan>  PLEASE SOME ONE HELP
<DARKGuy> ztomic: sorry, had an unexpected family matter some minutes ago. Well, I tried making a new user and I got the dreaded .dmrc error too
<Pici> !patience | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DARKGuy> ztomic: so I'm out of ideas :/
<pike_> Mr56k: search synaptic for like qt lib  or something then mark for complete removal. i havent used synaptic much but id say thatll be equivalent to a apt-get remove
<cdbaric> Why is ubuntustudio.org dead for over a week?
<travis_> hey for some reason in fire fox i have white fonts and i cant read anything help plz also in liek amsn
<dsl800> ipx1:similar error, this time listing \mnt\hda1\*
<travis_> running ultimate
<erika14212> is it possible
<DARKGuy> ztomic: it was a fairly new reinstall which I made yesterday so I'm not losing much xD
<ipx1> dsl800:  try the second plan.
<firewing1> Pici, do you have experience with RPM-based systems?
<ipx1> dsl800:  go into that directory ... do it that way.
<dho_ragus> erika14212:  it is possible to view the contents of an ISO, yes.  and copy/read
<Firebird> Ktasiwa: don't worry about it... is it a SATA hd?
<cobaltcopy> hello all
<ahmadsaifan>  im trying to install Avant windows navigator, but i get stuck after the sudo apt get install command, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<ahmadsaifan>  PLEASE SOME ONE HELP
<erika14212> cant the iso be copied to partion
<DARKGuy> !caps ahmadsaifan
<Ktasiwa> Firebird: no, it's IDE
<cobaltcopy> I'm having a rather large problem with apache2...it doesn't install properly
<Ktasiwa> which is why I'm wondering
<Pici> firewing1: not in many years
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, I think there is a deb package on the avant side
<Pelo> site
<Ktasiwa> also, if /dev/sa1 is the IDE hd
<ahmadsaifan> What are you talking about?
<Ktasiwa> then what is the /dev file for my USB hd?
<n2diy> ! caps | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ktasiwa> which ubuntu didn't autodetect
<erika14212> there has to be a way
<dho_ragus> erika14212: the ISO can be mounted as if it were a real partition, then you can do whatever you like with it in r/w fashion
<firewing1> Pici, k... Well thanks for the help! I'm going to install Ubuntu to a spare drive now so I can get used to apt....
<ahmadsaifan> how will that help me? what is a deb file
<ipx1> dsl800:  working that way?
<Ktasiwa> on my other system sda1 is for USB hard drives
<Mr56k> pike: There is several things that show up when i search for that "are installed" can I mess something up if I remove something im not suppose to?
<Pici> firewing1: Okay, good luck!
<Firebird> Ktasiwa: type sudo fdisk -l to see a list of hard drives and partitions :) it should be in there if it's detected
<erika14212> r/w fasion
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: It's like an install file...
<barnball> ahmadsaifan, a debian install file
<dsl800> ipx1:it won't cd
<ahmadsaifan> I dont see it
<Pici> !enter > erika14212 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> ahmadsaifan: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> Link to it please?
<ipx1> dsl800:  you'll have to do it manually.
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  sorry it's not a deb it 's repos you install it with apt-get   http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<ahmadsaifan> for maybe a week
<barnball> can anyone help me get xmms::remote goin?
<pike_> Mr56k: yeah. but just commit to it. dont hesitate thats no way to live :)
<ipx1> dsl800:  from terminal.
<travis_> hey for some reason in fire fox i have white fonts and i cant read anything help plz also in liek amsn
<tracer903> i got ubuntu 7.04 and it will not detect my usb flash drive
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Avant+Window+Navigator
<travis_> running ultimate
<ipx1> dsl800:  from there, you can use the commands I mentioned before.
<dsl800> ipx1:alright I'm in another terminal
<Ktasiwa> ah, thanks Firebird
<Firebird> Ktasiwa: yw :)
<ahmadsaifan> so i wasted my whole time using this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Mr56k> pike_: right lol haha....
<IndyGunFreak> tracer903: what filesystem is it formatted it in?
<Ktasiwa> I had no idea that command existed :)
<ipx1> dsl800:  another?  I thought you were using a program....
<thedash> is there a way to leave Evolution running in the tray or something ?
<turbolover> hey guys
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: No, not a waste...
<Pelo> tracer903, it should does it detect and mount your cds alright ?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<dsl800> I can't scroll up I'm in a termial version of irc
<turbolover> has anyone had a problem with pentium d's or abit brand motherboards?
<ipx1> dsl800:  no no...I mean your actual shell.
<ahmadsaifan> what do i do with your link shackjack
<IndyGunFreak> ahmadsaifan: just might have been a better way to do it...lol
<Cufaf> hi who can help me abouth WNE programs
<ahmadsaifan> run those 6 commands?
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Download deb and double click to install...
<tracer903> I have to manually mount my cd's
<ahmadsaifan> 8*
<erika14212> can the person try an im me
<ShackJack> Cufaf: Check out #winehq
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<n2diy> thedash: minimize it?
<ahmadsaifan> let me try
<ztomic> DARKGuy: new goal for you is: "learn how to fix problems without reinstalling"
<ipx1> dsl800:  get the idea?
<dsl800> I'm using the command line version of sm
<erika14212> no
<ahmadsaifan> 32 or 64 bits?
<dsl800> what do you want me to run in the other terminal?
<Cufaf> ShackJack,  ty
<ipx1> dsl800:  ok....you know how to access the terminal screen under the "system" tab?
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Depends on what version ubuntu you have..
<erika14212> yur documentation dont answer the quester
<tracer903> IndyGunFreak: fat32 I think
<dsl800> I'm in it
<ahmadsaifan> I think im 32
<Mr56k> pike_: right lol haha....\\
<dsl800> i'm in the terminal
<dsl800> what command should I run?
<ipx1> dsl800:  where are the files?
<ahmadsaifan> god, there was that link the whole time
<ahmadsaifan> is it easy to use?
<tracer903> Pelo: cd's have to be mounted in the terminal
<ipx1> dsl800:  (the ones you're trying to get)?
<MrAndrews> Can anyone tell me how I would go about opening BAttlefeild 2142 in Ubuntu 7.4 to run it
<Mr56k> pike_:  I found the right one. It said in the description that removing this removes all KDE dependencies etc. Also all the programs it was gona use were the KDE apps. Thanks alot!
<MrAndrews> ?
<dsl800> ipx1: the files I want to transfer are in /mnt/hda1 on this computer (dsl)
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Prolly - check their site for docs I imaginge, but most ppl like it...
<dsl800> I want to put them on the ubuntu computer
<erika14212> so now back  to question
<pike_> Mr56k: np
<ipx1> dsl800:  ok -- ftp loopback...
<dsl800> unknown host
<ahmadsaifan> i wish someone showed me that link before
<ipx1> dsl800:  ftp to your computer's IP ... assuming you're on a router.
<ahmadsaifan> i wasted time and effort and memory
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I always try that, I hate reinstalling >.< I've tried all I've could: creating new users, trying chmod/chowns, deleting everything in ~... all I could do was to log in failsafe terminal and I could start Beryl and Emerald. gnome-panel and gnome-session hanged. nautilus worked after 3 minutes of launch on an xterm and gnome never started, not even from failsafe, not even from gnome-session through an xterm. No error messages either. "dmesg | tail" o
<ahmadsaifan> A LOT OF MEMORY
<dho_ragus> dsl800, what are you trying to do?  copy files?
<Pelo> tracer903, I thought you were using gui,  don'T know about hte terminal much but the usb flash should mount automaticaly to /media just like the cds that's why I was asking , anything special about your flash drive , ? special fs or smething maybe, ?
<ShackJack> !enter | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I'm out of ideas :(
<j0nas`> when will gcc 4.2 finally be available in the repositories?
<erika14212> can i use iso reader to install ubyntu
<ztomic> DARKGuy: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/usersubuntu.shtml
<Pelo> !install | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dho_ragus> erika14212: yes, you can.  try alcohol or daemontools in windows
<dsl800> dho_ragus, rescue files from a computer with only a floppy drive
<ahmadsaifan> installation has finished
<dho_ragus> dsl800: take the floppy disk out of the drive to rescue them.
<ahmadsaifan> wow, wasted my last 2 horus trying to install
<xjkx>  How do i configure my linux to root be allowed to open graphical softwares in users' X?
<dsl800> ipx1: ftp loopback didn't work
<ShackJack> erika14212: I think you actually have to burn to disk to install... Or use wubi to install from within windows..
<dho_ragus> dsl800: hah, just kidding... you're trying to copy from the internal hdd to the floppy?
<IdleOne> xjkx: use sudo
<ahmadsaifan> now where do i find it?
<astro76> !gksudo | xjkx
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Nothing is a waste if you learn from the experience ;)
<ubotu> xjkx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<dsl800> dho_ragus, files are too big for a floppy
<IdleOne> xjkx: or better yet use gksu to run GUI
<dsl800> dho_ragus, I'm transfering from one hard drive to the other
<techII> ok, anyone have a clue about why my microphone picks up static under linux, and not windows?
<ahmadsaifan> how do i disable my normal panel?/??
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: See docs... you prolly have to start avant-whatever and/or add to you session startup programs...
<dho_ragus> dsl800: well, back in the day we used `tar --tape-length` to split files between tapes...
<xjkx> astro76: IdleOne I am using sudo, gksu wont help because i need NOPASSWD thing
<dho_ragus> dsl800: same works for floppies
<ahmadsaifan> i have it working
<ahmadsaifan> but the normal dock is still on
<dsl800> dho_ragus, I'm about to give up and use aim even though it's a million times slower
<ShackJack> !enter | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<regeya> wow, things like !enter make me think of freenode #debian
<xjkx> Its a script, if i do gksu /bin/example it will prompt something, not directly open
<ztomic> hehe
<ahmadsaifan> Shackjack, i do i disable the lower panel, cuz the avant panel is on top of it
<dsl800> dho_ragus, lol but I think I prefer sending them through a network
<ztomic> debian buttholes
<techII> dsl800, know how to use netcat?
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: drag it to the top - you'll prolly need it for other stuff...
<erika14212> where do i find wubu
<ahmadsaifan> what?
<Pici> !wubi | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<dsl800> techII, no, what does it do?
<Ktasiwa> how good is ubuntu support for writing to NTFS partitions?
<ahmadsaifan> then i have black line at the bottom
<dho_ragus> dsl800: nah, use tar --tape-length=...
<techII> it sends data piped to it over the network
<astro76> xjkx, what does it do?
<dho_ragus> dsl800: not sure what that length needs to be though...
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I tried the .dmrc solution in that link to, both creating a new user and creating a new user after deleting my current one
<erika14212> wubi
<DARKGuy> *too
<ahmadsaifan> nevermind, it  just part of my backround
<Pici> Ktasiwa: Pretty good, I havent heard of anyone having issues in quite a long time, since it went stable
<erika14212> where do i find it
<smallfoot-> when you handwash clothes like boxers and socks, do you use hot or cold water?
<ShackJack> !prefix | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Firebird> Ktasiwa: if you install ntfs-3g (that's not linked to Ubuntu in any way) you can get decent enough ntfs write support
<Pici> !offtopic | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xjkx> astro76:  I have a script that is ran by sudo, but it uses Xdialog, and it refuses to open my Xdialog because it uses X ;/
<ShackJack> erika14212: Google ;)
<erika14212> can some im me
<smallfoot-> thanks
<techII> ive only used it for small files though
<Pici> !wubi > erika14212 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ahmadsaifan> shackjack: how can i edit Avant?
<zatoichi> hoola
<Ktasiwa> Firebird: I'm on the live CD, though
<smallfoot-> erika14212, you are a girl, you know how to wash clothes
<ahmadsaifan> like skins and stuff
<smallfoot-> please help me
<zatoichi> buenas
<Ktasiwa> I don't want to dl anything if I can help it
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Drag icons to it, etc... check out their documentation...
<DARKGuy> !spanish | zatoichi
<ubotu> zatoichi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ahmadsaifan> not icons
<zatoichi> uasap man
<ahmadsaifan> i mean skins
<zatoichi> XD
<ahmadsaifan> and other options
<ahmadsaifan> like the way it acts
<xjkx> astro76: the script itself needs to be ran by sudo, because it checks if a directory exists, and the user CANT list it manually
<dho_ragus> dsl800: ah, easy.  tar --tape-length=1000 -f /mnt/floppy ~/
<ztomic> DARKGuy: take the easiest route.
<dho_ragus> dsl800: or whatever
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys i have a strange issue with ssh. when i run nautilus the nautilus windows shows up the pc i have ssh-ed into  make sense ?
<ahmadsaifan> and how can i my my top panel transparent?
<Firebird> Ktasiwa: unless you download it I'm afraid you don't have ntfs write support in there. Maybe you can try a rescue cd instead?
<erika14212> i tried cooperative ;inux
<astro76> ahmadsaifan, please don't use enter..., you're scrolling the screen like crazy
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<dho_ragus> dsl800: it'll ask you for the next "tape" when it's done writing that one disk.
<DARKGuy> ztomic: I can't even load that users-admin panel, it hangs like the other gnome apps :S
<Ktasiwa> eh, well, I'll do it if I have to
<tracer903> /dev/hda5: UUID="fd46e7ab-f179-4dab-a7db-a8fd38259223" TYPE="swap"
<tracer903> /dev/hdb1: UUID="162E-1AE3" TYPE="vfat"
<tracer903> /dev/sda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="3870-2C23" TYPE="vfat"
<dho_ragus> dsl800: swap the floppy out, take it to the other machine and dump the disk while you're writing another floppy.  easy as pie.
<BENN92647> if I am going to install flash player linux beta 2 do i need to remove beta version one first?
<yanger> does ubuntu have a program to cache and locate all images and display a thumbnail of them like picasa? i've tried picasa via apt-get, but after a while, it hangs
<ahmadsaifan> Shackjack, how can i skin it?
<dsl800> dho_ragus, I just don't want to shuffle them around and it's like 4 gigs
<dsl800> total
<astro76> yanger, there is f-spot
<ShackJack> ahmadsaifan: Already answered you... go see docs or avant site...
<dho_ragus> dsl800: oh.
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<dsl800> what I should really do
<ahmadsaifan> peace out
<dho_ragus> dsl800: take the hard disk out?
<ShackJack> yanger - F-Spot does that...
<dho_ragus> dsl800: use IP over serial?
<dsl800> is figure out how to write to the usb drive I'm booting off of
<yanger> oooo ok
<dho_ragus> dsl800: what are you booting from?
<Pelo> tracer903, I'm pretty sure that your flash diver is /dev/sda1  so in the terminal first make a mount point    sudo mkdir    /media/Flash    then  moun it with   sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/Flash
<dho_ragus> dsl800: and do you not have a network?
<dsl800> dho_ragus, usb flash drive running dsl, and I have a network
<dho_ragus> dsl800: so why not hook both your computers to the network and do it that way?
<techII> dsl800, http://www.linux.com/articles/114093?theme=print has some info about netcat
<BENN92647> has anyone in here fixed the sound problem with linux and flash player? if so can you do a walkthrough with me on how you got it to work?
<yurimxpxman> what's the mouse device name?
<dho_ragus> dsl800: or why not boot from a livecd and then write to the usb disk?
<dsl800> dho_ragus, that's what I've been trying with ipx1, but we have no idea how to do it
<dsl800> and the cd drive is broken
<h1st0> dsl800: what are you trying to do?
<dho_ragus> yurimxpxman: it's different depending on your system.  try /dev/mouse
<dsl800> it's an old computer
<erika14212> who is small foot
<techII> make sure to do a md5sum on the archive
<zatoichi> somebody install cdemu??? sorry hello
<dho_ragus> dsl800: you can't take the hard disk out?
<dsl800> h1st0, send files over a network
<avis> how do i check the integrirty of a ext3 drive ?
<erika14212> wats the light weight verion of ubuntu
<dho_ragus> dsl800: or install a new hard disk in it?
<h1st0> dsl800: and the problem is?
<slowriot> I just tried to install a windows network card driver using ndiswrapper. Now, when I try to boot up, configuring network interfaces causes a soft crash. How do I get Ubuntu working again? I'm using Fesity Fawn.
<dho_ragus> avis: fsck
<Pici> erika14212: xubuntu
<astro76> yurimxpxman, it might be in /dev/input/
<at0miku> whats the date/time in america now? (central)
<dsl800> dho_ragus, It's screwed in there pretty tight, I plan to take it out eventually but I'd rather backup the riles in case I break it trying
<Pelo> tracer903, I'm thinking it might be possible it is not automouting because automount uses the label as a temp mountpoint  and you'r doesn'T have a label
<h1st0> slowriot: rmmod ndiswrapper or uninstall the driver you used.
<h1st0> slowriot: what type of card do you have?
<techII> avis, the usual fsck
<dho_ragus> at0miku: www.time.gov
<Pelo> tracer903, but that is just a guess
<dsl800> it's an old compaq, put together kinda weird
<at0miku> dho_ragus: thanks
<dr_loaf> at0miku: 8:31, august 15
<dr_loaf> pm
<dho_ragus> dsl800: well, i definitely recommend using a network.
<at0miku> hmm thanks
<slowriot> h1st0: I have a F5D8001
<at0miku> damn I dont get payed till tomorrow >_<
<h1st0> slowriot: isn't that a broadcom chip.  Like some sort of belkin or something.
<dsl800> h1st0, I don't know how to send files over a network. scp didn't work and I don't know any other way
<Pelo> tracer903, I suggest you check in the forum for info on usb flash not mounting ,  at least now hyou know it is not the flash that is the problem
<yanger> hmm. but with f-spot, you have to import the images to a folder?
<slowriot> h1st0: yeah, it's a Belkin
<h1st0> dsl800: just mount a share and put them there would be another way.
<techII> dsl800, see the article?
<dho_ragus> dsl800: what did scp say?
<h1st0> slowriot: you may be able to just use the firmware fromt he card instead of playing around with ndiswrapper
<dho_ragus> dsl800: i definitely recommend rsync over scp.
<erika14212> ok
<dsl800> h1st0, said ssh wasn't installed correctly or something
<dho_ragus> dsl800: scp is in place of cp, but rsync is made for syncing whole trees of data.
<Pelo> tracer903, might be worth clean instaling someting got borked
<slowriot> h1st0: hmm... how would I do that?
<erika14212> does wubi use fat partion
<h1st0> dsl800: just mount the network share and just cp the files to the folder sync and umount it.
<dsl800> h1st0, I'm trying that now, but it only has the command line version of smb and I don't know how to use it
<dho_ragus> dsl800: i'd say get ssh working.
<h1st0> slowriot: you have to rip the frimware from a files on the windows driver disk then just place it in /lib/firmware/<kernelversion>
<dho_ragus> dsl800: once you have ssh working, it's as easy as `rsync --partial --progress ~/  remotecomputer:~/backup/`
<h1st0> slowriot: reboot after removing allt he ndiswrapper garbage and it should work.
<Pelo> tracer903, no need to use /notice to talk to me all the time just typing my nick is enought I will notice it,  I only use /notice when I want to say something private
<h1st0> slowriot: if you search the forums for fwcutter you should find some documentation on it.
<h1st0> !fw-cutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fw-cutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsl800> dho_ragus, ssh is kind of working, let me try  it again
<tracer903> Pelo Ok, thanks
<slowriot> h1st0: okay, thanks
<slowriot> here I go
<Pelo> tracer903, you can make a launcher to speed up your mount so you wont, have to type it in the terminal
<h1st0> slowriot: np much easier solution i've been happier with it now that I use that instead of ndis
<DARKGuy> oh well
<dsl800> dho_ragus, alright I am able to ssh into the remote computer
<tracer903> Ok
<h1st0> dsl800: then scp should work
<h1st0> dsl800: or sftp
<dho_ragus> dsl800: ok, then do it like this...
<qiyong> is there any good webmail? i use postfix+dovecot.
<dho_ragus> dsl800: rsync -e ssh -az --partial --progress  /path/you/want/to/backup  remotepc:~/backup/
<dho_ragus> dsl800: if it gets messed up, just do that command again and it'll pick up where it left off.
<dsl800> should I log out of ssh and do that? or do it logged in to the remote computer
<dho_ragus> qiyong: roundcube is rad
<dho_ragus> dsl800: do that from the pc you want to back up
<dsl800> dho_ragus, thanks! here goes
<dho_ragus> *sigh*  now if i could just solve this stupid feisty sudo problem....
<vendeta> blah i need help
<Pelo> dho_ragus,  what stupid fiesty sudo problem ?
<dho_ragus> sudo isn't working.  just returns the next line
<dho_ragus> `sudo whoami` returns nothing
<techII> dho_ragus, qiyong, ditto with roundcube
<Pelo> dho_ragus,  are you logged in as root by any chance ?
<vendeta> can some one help me?
<dho_ragus> Pelo: it DID work... not sure when it stopped, but it was some time while i was sitting at this terminal.
<dho_ragus> Pelo: nope
<Pelo> vendeta,  if you want help ask a question
<techII> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<techII> !question
<vendeta> lol ok
<cobaltcopy> hello again
<vendeta> uhh second need to figure out how to say my question
<newbie2> i cant authenticate using ncsa_auth on squid
<newbie2> help please
<vendeta> im doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<dsl800> dho_ragus, erg, could you paste that command again? sorry
<Pelo> vendeta,  I am not opening any loinks until I know what it is about , what are you trying to do ?
<vendeta> 5. Compile ndiswrapper:
<vendeta> Code:
<vendeta> pushd atheros-ar5007eg-installer-0.1b/ndiswrapper-1.47/
<vendeta> sudo make uninstall
<vendeta> make
<vendeta> sudo make install
<vendeta> popd
<vendeta> for the code do i copy and paste all of the lines or one at a time
<Pici> !enter | vendeta
<ubotu> vendeta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<techII> vendeta: i have the same card, but its under gutsy
* Pelo slaps Pici  leave the bot alone 
<vendeta> huh
<astro76> Pici, that's a paste :P
<dho_ragus> Pelo: shizz, i just found out my problem.  modded my groups and somehow removed me from admin
<Pelo> vendeta,  but that is the problem ?
<newpers> is this an ubuntu issue or gnome issue?  I had dual monitors working with archlinux and xfce.  I have copied over my xorg.conf file from my archlinux backup to ubuntu, but X freezes when the GDM loads in ubuntu?
<techII> i have the same chipset in this laptop, needed to do similar things to get it working
<scipio> vendeta, one line at a time
<vendeta> ok only 1 line
<Besucher_57> ?
<Besucher_57> hahha fuckin noobs
<vendeta> tech can u help me with this
<Pelo> vendeta, sorry I hadnT' read the second part, I was busy slapping pici,  yes one line at a time
<techII> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<astro76> !noob | Besucher_57
<ubotu> Besucher_57: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Besucher_57> aaah fuck my mom
<Pelo> Besucher_57, I would have liked to see how you did your first time around
<astro76> !language | Besucher_57
<ubotu> Besucher_57: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> !ops | Besucher_57
<ubotu> Besucher_57: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Besucher_57> ?????????????
<plasmafox> DCC SEND AWIGJIOJIOGWJAOIGJWIOEAJIOGJOIAWEOPWJEPOIGJIWEJG!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577A62C0.versanet.de]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<vendeta> blah spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> damnit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-23-134-122.dsl.mtry01.sbcglobal.net]  by Amaranth
<dsl800> dho_ragus, slight hitch - it askes for the ubuntu computer's root password
<dsl800> dho_ragus, and it doesn't have a root password
<newpers> is this an ubuntu issue or gnome issue?  I had dual monitors working with archlinux and xfce.  I have copied over my xorg.conf file from my archlinux backup to ubuntu, but X freezes when the GDM loads in ubuntu?
* Pelo gives tonyyarusso  a treath,  good boy 
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<matty_v> !question I have a hp zx500 pavillion on 7.04 - I am getting no sound - I have tried reinstalling the alsa trivers and my soundcard is detected via aplay -l : can anyone help me with this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ] WM] KnaveWave!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Pelo> !botabuse | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Amaranth> Pelo: Dude.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ShackJack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Pici> Pelo: Would you stop harrassing me, I'm using the bot constructively.
* Pelo lifts an eyebrow 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b craxydude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<dho_ragus> dsl800: ah
<dsl800> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dsl800> me too
<dho_ragus> dsl800: do this then...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SEppl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<dho_ragus> dsl800: rsync --partial --progress -az  /path/to/backup  user@remotepc:~/
<dsl800> got it
<dsl800> thanks
<matty_v> !question I have a hp zx500 pavillion on 7.04 - I am getting no sound - I have tried reinstalling the alsa trivers and my soundcard is detected via aplay -l : can anyone help me with this?
<dsl800> YAY! THE HARD DRIVE SPINS UP
<seanj_> :)
<Amaranth> matty_v: are you sure it's not just really quiet?
<seanj_> I love it whent they do that.
<Pelo> !sound | matty_v have you tried this ?
<ubotu> matty_v have you tried this ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matty_v> Amaranth - yep 100% (even tho i might be half deaf) - I cant hear anything at all
<Amaranth> matty_v: oh, no idea then
<sipalui> anyone have succesufully installed opera on ubuntu 5.0?
<matty_v> Pelo: I have followed the SoundTroubleshooting guide with no luck so far
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dsl800> dho_ragus, thanks so much for your help!
<dho_ragus> dsl800: no problemo, losing data is teh sukc!
<Pelo> matty_v, starting with the basics are you sure your speakers are plugged in and powered on ?
<dho_ragus> my aunts boyfriend once said "there are two kinds of data... the kind you haven't lost, and the kind you haven't lost YET"
<matty_v> Pelo - Yes - I'm using a laptop which has internal speakers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<pike_> matty_v: only problems ive had with sound on my laptops recently have been amixer settings. is launch alsamixer in terminal and adjust the volume and also unmute using < > keys worth a shot
<Pelo> matty_v,  some laptops have hardware mute buttons
<matty_v> Yeah i've tried alsamixer so far - I have an external mute button which I have tried on & off
<politik> anyone else get random terminal corruption sometimes, especially when running a curses app like aptitude? sometimes I get chinese characters, or other random things
<techII> about sound, my built in speakers work, but my microphone only produces static, this does not happen under windows
<matty_v> with no luck ot either :(
<lmosher> I'm on the Ubuntu liveCD and GParted is driving me -crazy-. I'm doing some operations on my primary disk (resizing/moving/copying partitions) and the stupid thing keeps MOUNTING the drive as soon as an operation finishes, which means GParted can't finish cleanly (it would normally check to make sure it went OK).
<lmosher> Is there any way to make it -stop- automounting my drive so gparted can finish what it's doing?
<Pelo> techII, I suggest you have a look in the forum
<techII> i have no idea what could cause the problem, other than some weird thing in the windows drivers
<AutoMatriX> somebody can give me a link to install a 704, on a 4 gig usb-stick ?
<astro76> lmosher, I believe there's a way, I always just use system rescue cd instead
<Pelo> lmosher, umount from gparted it should lock them out
<sipalui> anyone have succesufully installed opera on ubuntu 5.0?
<pike_> AutoMatriX: /msg ubotu install
<Pelo> !install | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tonyyarusso> sipalui: 5.0?
<pike_> AutoMatriX: the first link
<AutoMatriX> tx pike
<IdleOne> !upgrade | sipalui
<ubotu> sipalui: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AutoMatriX> tx pelo
<lmosher> Pelo, ok so let it automount and then use gparted to unmount instead of doing it manually?
<Pelo> AutoMatriX, too late , I'm offended now
<Pelo> lmosher, pretty much,  but I donT' get why it gets remounted , it shouldn'T do that
<flush> yo
<flush> how the hell do i mount a dvd cdrom via nfs
<sipalui> IdleOne: I have to wait for the CD to come to my place
<flush> it keeps bugging me with "server gives reason: permission denied" even though i added it (ro,async) in /etc/exports
<flush> what gives
<d4rkmonkey> flush, thats definately not the way to ask a question on this channel.
<lmosher> Pelo, Yeah it shouldn't... it's really really really annoying. I mean so far (knock on wood) nothing has gone wrong.. but usuall instead of gparted finishing cleanly, I get a window of the drive contents poping up and gparted crashes :)
<Pelo> flush,  didyou try with sudo ?
<flush> Pelo i mount it here, then i just cannot mount it on the remote box
<dho_ragus> flush: you could try symlinking it into a pre-existing nfs folder
<sipalui> IdleOne: I have ordered them from Shipit
<IdleOne> sipalui: why not use the upgrade-manager?
<flush> all other nfs mounts (hard drive partitions) will mount correctly
<flush> dho_ragus interesting
<flush> you think its because its a cdrom that it keeps saying "permission denied" ?
<casperzshado> this might be a question for kubuntu but i dont think so, i downloaded and installed my nvidia driver and i have to go into the terminal and type something to enable it, sudo apt-get something enable, im running kubuntu but can anyone help me?
<Pelo> lmosher, maybe the mount point needs to be shared ? I donT' know much abut this I am sorry
<flush> i tried googling.. cant find something useful
<sipalui> IdleOne: where is the update-manager?
<Pelo> soorry worng person
<Pelo> flush maybe the mount point needs to be shared ? I donT' know much abut this I am sorry
<flush> yea it it shared
<IdleOne> sipalui: under System > Administration > Update manager
<scipio> flush, if you have access get the gparted livecd and use that instead..
<IdleOne> hmmm did 5.0 have a update-manager or was that implemented in 5.10?
<flush> see my export file: http://allpr0h.eyh.ca/wtfx0r/exports
<flush> everything in that file will mount correctly, except the damn cdrom..
<IdleOne> !language | flush
<ubotu> flush: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flush> aight
<IdleOne> flush: also try not to use the enter key like punctuation :|
<flush> sorry im getting annoyed
<flush> hrm..
<slowriot_> v identify yammer
* Pelo tiinks IdleOne is getting trigger happy
<IdleOne> slowriot_: use / next time and change your password
<ztomic> bye!
* IdleOne thinks Pelo is Pelo happy :P
<slowriot_> IdleOne: why?
<dho_ragus> flush: ah, now i see why you're trying to mount a dvd...
<IdleOne> slowriot_: cause now we all know your pass is yammer
<slowriot_> wow
<slowriot_> oh!
<slowriot_> oops
<flush> dho_ragus yes, a dvd
<flush> why cannot it just -read- the dvd mounted here
* HHP2K thinks Pelo is generally happy.
<dho_ragus> flush: take out the async and try again
<IdleOne> slowriot_: always a good idea to send pasword via the server tab so it doesnt get sent to an open #
<casperzshado>  this might be a question for kubuntu but i dont think so, i downloaded and installed my nvidia driver and i have to go into the terminal and type something to enable it, sudo apt-get something enable, im running kubuntu but can anyone help me?
<flush> dho_ragus copy, ill try in few mins ill tell you watsup
<Pelo> !nvidia | casperzshado
<ubotu> casperzshado: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HHP2K> casperzshado: /j #kubuntu
<slowriot_> After I tried installing a windows driver for my wireless card using ndiswrapper, I started getting soft crashes whenever I try to boot up. I was told to remove the ndiswrapper package to do this. How do I remove the package? Right now I am running ubuntu off the cd.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> slowriot_, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<sin2gen2> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> slowriot_,  you'll need to boot the recovery mode, you can'T do that from the live cd
<Pelo> sin2gen2,  you'll need to google for screenlets, they have a site
<slowriot_> Pelo: okay, but recovery mode crashes too. How do I get around that?
<sin2gen2> Pelo:  just found it thanks
<hotdog003> Hello. I'm having problems with a Zonet ZEW1602 wireless card. I've compiled ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant from source, but WPA mode doesn't work. Dmesg reports that 'ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Pelo> slowriot_,  I think you are screwed
<J-Wreck> slowriot, do you have backups?
<J-Wreck> you're in a bad spot
<slowriot_> Pelo: but I have access to everything from the live CD.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ShackJack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Pelo> hotdog003, you'll have to chekc in the forum
<Pelo> slowriot_,  you can use the recovery cd to backup your /home
* HHP2K thinks that slowriot_ should start a fast riot to intimidate ubuntu into working.
<hotdog003> Aw. Ok. Thanks, guys. *sigh*
<dahlan> haloo all
<Pelo> slowriot_, but you cannot uninstall from the live cd,  or at least I donT' think so
<HHP2K> rofl, hotdog should have waited
<slowriot_> J-Wreck: no backups. Usually when I change an important file I make a backup, but I did the installation using a GUI. I guess there are the backups that ubuntu automatically makes.
<HHP2K> dahlan: Ello =D
<J-Wreck> well, you can backup your files from the liveCD
<J-Wreck> it'll be a littler slower, but it'll work
<J-Wreck> and Pelo is right, you can't change packages on the system from the liveCD
<slowriot_> J-Wreck: hmm.. that's an idea.
<J-Wreck> you might need to reinstall
<faileas> i'm trying in install netbeans. i'm told to change the ownership of a file to root.root, can someone tell me how to do it?
<meoblast001> does Ubuntu support RPM's
<Pelo> slowriot_, you can resize the partition ad make a seperate one for moving your /home to ,  we hightly recommend that you use a seperate partiton fo ryour /home folder in the future , it saves a lot of trouble when it comes time to reinstall
<Pelo> meoblast001, ubuntu uses deb
<J-Wreck> you can use alien to install rpms on ubuntu, however
<madman91> meoblast001: you can convert rpms to debs with alien
<ectospasm> meoblast001:  you can convert an RPM to a DEB using the alian package
<madman91> bah,, you beat me
<meoblast001> Pelo: i know but can it use RPM's too? some operating systems can use other pacages
<J-Wreck> no, it cannot use rpms without converting them
<Pelo> J-Wreck, he can but honestly he's better of compiling
<meoblast001> k thanks
<slowriot_> Pelo: hmm... okay
<J-Wreck> true, pelo
<vincechen> but now use linux from 6.10 at the official web
<J-Wreck> depends how much data/tweaking is there
<J-Wreck> if its relatively new
<J-Wreck> it wouldn't matter much
<Pelo> vincechen,  ? ???
<aaisen> does anyone have any experience with overwriting hardware dvd encryption in ubuntu?
<madman91> i just installed a cli version of ubuntu.. and i was curious if there was someway to boot the network interface (eth1) at start up.. it doesnt seem to open up on its own.. also.. how can i rename eth1 to eth0
<vincechen> Pelo, the official web change it from edgy,say use linux (not debian)
<slowriot_> Pelo: is there OS file that running ndiswrapper would have changed that causes my computer to crash during bootup?
<pike_> madman91: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces  youll want an auto eth1 in there i believe
<Pelo> madman91, why would you need to do so ?
<slowriot_> Pelo: maybe it has been backed up
<madman91> Pelo: .. the network starting up?
<pike_> madman91: for the rename... /etc/iftab
<madman91> pike_: ... in iftab there is an eth0 .. but my device is called eth1
<qmf> is there a gutsy help channel?
<Pelo> slowriot_,  look in /etc/init.d  maybe youcan delete it from there ,  in fact   run   locate ndiswrapper and delete allyou see
<slowriot_> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> qmf,  #ubuntu+1
<XFTwitch> wow. madman91 had almost the same question as I did....
<pike_> madman91: iftab has the harware adress associated with the device name.  i guess eth1 is maybe a wireless card?
<DerangedDingo> qmf: i think there's a ubuntu-devel or something channel. check the main website
<XFTwitch> and now I think it's fixed.
<qmf> cheers pelo
<XFTwitch> :)
<Pelo> slowriot_, you might be reckingit but at this point ...
<madman91> pike_: no wireless cards at all
<J-Wreck> qmf, there is  #ubuntu+1, which is for development versions and such
<madman91> pike_: lol :)
<madman91> pike_: i forgot to ssh into the remote computer :D hahaha
<GamingX> Hello guys, I read about how Linux is almost invincible against viruses when compared to Windows, but what about spyware, adware and the likes of it?
<Glench_> hello my fellows dudes!
<madman91> pike_: but wait.. its still auto eth0 ..
<madman91> GamingX: thats pretty much gone too
<J-Wreck> GamingX, you won't have to worry about that
<Glench_> who wants to help me stab wireless in the face?
<Konsole> how do i make the terminal see through?
<J-Wreck> Konsole, do you have beryl/compiz installed?
<Konsole> yes
<Konsole> compiz.
<Pelo> GamingX, the way linux is built is almost impossible for anyting to install itself on your computer withouht your knowlegde,  and what little can can't realy do much damage
<pike_> madman91: so id assume that is ok. then you just want to flip the devices with the macs in iftab ?
<Glench_> I need help using unshield. Anyone up to it?
<sdfasdf> so I think I have the right driver installed for my webcam but there isn't a /dev/video and ekiga doesn't auto detect anything. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot this?
<DerangedDingo> Konsole: Open the terminal, Edit, Profiles, Edit current profile, and go to effects
<GamingX> I see....Linux all the way!!!
<madman91> pike_: .. its eth0 in there as well... but in ifconfig its eth1
<J-Wreck> glad you agree GamingX
<Konsole> thanks
<J-Wreck> there are a lot more good things then that, though
<wers> how do I use the Qt Configuration app?
<Glench_> so I have daa1.cab and I need to use unshield to extract it somewhere but I don't know how to do so
<sin2gen2> Konsole:  i think compiz defaults let you click on the title bar, hold down Alt, and scroll the wheel to make any window transparent as well.  text is hard to read, however
<Glench_> I tried reading the man page but don't get what I'm missing
<Pelo> later folks
<pike_> madman91: im confused :)
<wers> I chose cleanlooks as the Qt theme but my qt apps still look the same
<J-Wreck> sin2gen2, thats not what he wanted
<madman91> pike_: ill pastebin all the files
<pike_> madman91: maybe things are a bit different in feist and up
<J-Wreck> i believe he wanted just a transparent background for the terminal
<GamingX> As I am doing my major in CS, I was asked to install Red-Hat Linux but since I have Ubuntu, will it matter?
<meoblast001> i think ppl who never touched a computer should be able to consider Linux over Windows
<J-Wreck> depends on the course
<meoblast001> sorry for being off topic but its true
<Mr56k> Turning compiz or desktop effects messes up any videos i try to play
<sin2gen2> J-Wreck:  probably.  can't really read terminals my mentioned way
<madman91> pike_: http://paste.stgraber.org/2545  iftab
<winblow1> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i was wondering how do i make sure i know apt-get is getting the latest software available for my system or does it just configured to do so by default?
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: In what ways
<paotzu> meoblast001: people who have never touched a computer are easier to train how to use linux
<Mr56k> im hoping in next release its fixed
<qmf> i'm getting errors with linux-libc-dev " unable to make backup link of `./usr/include/asm/debugreg.h' before installing"
<J-Wreck> winblow1, its getting the latest stable software
<qmf> can't change the permissions on the file
<Glench_> so how do I extract these files from the .cab with unshield?
<DerangedDingo> winblow1: it updates by default. though you can update the package lists with "apt-get update"
<J-Wreck> there may be trial/beta/testing versions that are newer
<GamingX> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<meoblast001> paotzu: i think computers should use easy terms.... i highly dought my grandma is gonna know what an activex control is
<Mr56k> opening any divx. or avi video wont show up until i move the window a little bit. OR if i try to resize it acts weird
<Mr56k> off everything runs great
<Mr56k> same with dvd's
<Glench_> !unshield
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unshield - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: I have the same problem.. i think it's just something you have to get used to... I don't think there's an uncomplicated fix
<mikepence> can someone explain this to me
<mikepence> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mikepence>   libmp4v2-0: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<mikepence>               Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<mikepence> does this mean my installed files are too new?
<winblow1> are there any guides to setting up a software raid when installing ubuntu for the first time?
<J-Wreck> DerangedDingo, it shouldn't be just something to live with
<politik> Where is the proper place to put applications that I install myself, without using a package? /opt?
<J-Wreck> i've never had that problem but i remember reading somewhere about it
<J-Wreck> there is definitely a fix
<Mr56k> Well it seemed ok under gutsy alpha. But I had other issues with Gutsy so went back to feisty. Hopefully final fixes everything
<madman91> pike_: does that help.. what else do you need?
<theurs> I have a trouble with gnome terminal and MC, Shift+F4 prints out some code and doesn't open new file for edit/ same with xterm
<Glench_> aw man
<DerangedDingo> J-Wreck: I understand.. but I got used to it... I'll google for guides.
<Glench_> I got wireless working one time and I documented the whole process just in case, and now I can't use this stupid unshield package for some reason
<sin2gen2> Mr56k:  mine did that the first time i installed Gutsy.  second time around it didn't
<J-Wreck> either way, its up to you DerangedDingo, no one will tell you "NO! YOU HAVE TO FIX IT!"
<J-Wreck> if you're happy with it, its fine
<Glench_> presumably this is the only step I'm missing in the process
<Mr56k> yea thats why im hoping once it goes final everything will be good
<Glench_> all I need is this and wireless will be working :(
<sin2gen2> Mr56k:  i hope so.  but there's things i can't get working in Feisty :)
<icespider69199> i had the same problem with videos not showin up until I move the window
<icespider69199> but disabling effects from the appearance menu fixed it
<icespider69199> (in the gutsy alpha)
<Mr56k> yea same here
<Mr56k> cant use any 3d effects or it messes with video playback
<Mr56k> kinda stinks.
<icespider69199> every day it seems like a lot of changes are made to the gutsy alpha
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: 2. This is a known issue for AIGLX and Xv. Try changing the default video output with the gstreamer-properties utility (to X11 - No Xv) to work around it. (this will only apply to Gstreamer-based applications such as the default Totem installed).
<GamingX> Is installing compiz on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn recommended? I dont know anything about it....except it gives the desktop windows effects...
<kevin_> Pelo: okay, I'm back on the installation that was crashing
<meoblast001> any USB pro's here?
<sin2gen2> GamingX:  go for it
<mboldisc> 3D desktop is fun for a day.
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/92369    http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=NSp&q=How+to+fix+movie+problem+with+compiz&btnG=Search
<kevin_> Pelo: I deleted init.d/networking and that other stuff
<J-Wreck> GamingX, yes, i recomend it
<Mr56k> Thanks DerangedDinger . I will just leave off effects for now
<kevin_> Pelo: glad I didn't have to reinstall :)
<J-Wreck> mboldisc, compiz gives a lot more then the 3D stuff
<Mr56k> Ill try them again once GUTSY goes final
<icespider69199> will the video problems probably be fixed by default in the gutsy final?
<mboldisc> snowflakes?
<J-Wreck> its not all eyecandy, its actually useful
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: Okie doke
<sin2gen2> J-Wreck:  i agree,  easy desktop navigation
<madman91> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<J-Wreck> maximizing windows only vertically, for instance
<madman91> when is gutsy's release date.. roughly?
<Miso> do we have JRE for 64 bit ubuntu yet?
<paotzu> isn't there a gutsy only channel
<GamingX> madman91:October 13....
<madman91> GamingX: not too bad :)
<J-Wreck> #ubuntu+1 is for gutsy only
<madman91> GamingX: thanks
<Glench_> so no one wants to help with my wireless.unshield?
<J-Wreck> sorry Glench_, i don't have experience with unshield
<DerangedDingo> Mr56k: I found an easy fix. I'm gonna try it as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428018
<nephish_> Miso, i think you can get JRE, but you have to get it from Sun
<icespider69199> here is the complete release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Glench_> aw dang, thanks anyway
<L|qu|dX> Hey guys, anyone know about kernal header errors, when installing a gigabyte eth card on ubuntu server?
<theurs> does anybody use gnome terminal and MC?
<GamingX> why do we have to pay for RedHat Linux?
<mboldisc> Because God only likes Ubuntu.
<J-Wreck> GamingX, theres no law that says all linux is free
<L|qu|dX> lol
<pike_> GamingX: enterprise support and if ya have to learn one you should learn the environment people are hiring for.
<pike_> GamingX: thats not really the case anymore
<Lunis> GamingX, you only have to pay for the enterprise linux. Fedora is redhat free
<nephish_> Miso, maybe here ? http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Milk_> hey guys, I feel like an idiot for asking.. but I'm trying to use sftp to move files, but there are subdirectories to move and the put command is ignoring them.. can I get around this?
<L|qu|dX> Do I need to update to the newest kernal?
<mboldisc> Anyone else hate Fedora package management?
<meoblast001> Lunis: fedora sux
<Matir> mboldisc, yep
<Lunis> meoblast001, i suppose that's all a matter of opinion, eh?
<sin2gen2> GamingX:  nobody will donate :)  you can get Fedora free i believe
<J-Wreck> L|qu|dX, it can't hurt
<meoblast001> Lunis: my server runs it and YUM takes forever to start up
<malnilion> Does anybody know a video player that handles the .wvx extension?
<glick> excuse me, how come cant i open more then one bit torrent file at the same time?
<J-Wreck> yum = suck
<mboldisc> indeed
<glick> when i try it says port 98 is already in use
<J-Wreck> glick, what torrent program do you use?
<L|qu|dX> is there going to be a problem installing the newest kernal on ubuntu server?
<yoruichi> hye
<glick> J-Wreck, the default one
<L|qu|dX> known issues that is
<J-Wreck> which is (sorry, I don't remember)?
<glick> i just click on the orrent file
<ziroday> can someone please help me, whenever I start gdm i get the error - gnome settings daemon could not initialize
<meoblast001> any GUI for alien??????
<pike_> glick: your client should be able to handle more than one. sounds like youre launching multiple instances. id install deluge its a decent gui client
<sin2gen2> J-Wreck:  gnome-bittorrent i think?
<glick> yes
<J-Wreck> personally, I like KTorrent, even on GNOME
<Milk_> anyone?
<sin2gen2> +1 ktorrent
<Milk_> meoblast001, why do you need a gui for alien?
<icespider69199> malnilion: if I remember correctly, WVX files are text files that have the URL to a wmv in them
<genefitz> GamingX, Redhat is more for the business end. The free version of redhat is Fedora. It has most of the options and doesn't cost anything
<meoblast001> MilK_: cuz i cant tell if its working
<pike_> rtorrent for cli, then utorrent with wine then ktorrent or deluge in that order :)
<meoblast001> Milk_: and its erroring
<Milk_> meoblast001, its got some output at the CLI
<Milk_> a gui isn't going to help erroring
<genefitz> Well, that is, other than the time to download and install
<sin2gen2> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<glick> can i configure gnome-bittorrent to allow more connections
<glick> ?
<meoblast001> Milk_: but GUI generally inputs a perfect line
<icespider69199> malnilion: I might not be right about this but you should be able to open the WVX in a text editor and just look ath the URL of the video
<malnilion> icespider69199, indeed, and VLC's default behavior does not seem to be queueing up the various wmv files listed as I would expect it to.
<paotzu> GamingX: now that novell and ibm are teaming up against redhat, they are going to gobble up redhat's market share anyway
<meoblast001> well anyways... ill try to get the deb for VMWARE to work again
<GamingX> Ok...Thanks and among these all Fedora, Ubuntu, Kubuntu and others is there any way to know which one is the best?
<J-Wreck> glick, you most likely can, but i strongly recommend switching to a different client
<sin2gen2> GamingX:  not rpm-based, IMHO
<glick> which one ktorrent>?
<J-Wreck> thats what I'd suggest
<meoblast001> anyone here know of the sudo that affects everything in GNOME?
<L|qu|dX> J-Wreck: any known issues installing the newest kernal on ubuntu server?
<genefitz> GamingX: which is the best really depends on what you like..
<icespider69199> malnilion: would it be acceptable to create a playlist in VLC with all the videos in the WVX?
<J-Wreck> L|qu|dX, I don't believe so, but I don't use ubuntu server
<sin2gen2> glick:  try ktorrent.  you'll like it
<ectospasm> meoblast001:  gksudo?
<genefitz> Personally, I use Fedora, but that is just a prefrence..
<L|qu|dX> last question sorry
<meoblast001> ectospasm: thanx now i can clear my cache
<DerangedDingo> GamingX: So many distro's are there for a reason... for what people individually need.. yes it sounds like crap, but it makes it hard to judge. I heard Arch is good for tinkerers... Ubuntu is best all round I'd have to say... you get the point. Redhat for business and servers, etc
<J-Wreck> lol, feel free to ask as many as you want
<J-Wreck> thats why we're here
<KoPaCh> nick yoj
<meoblast001> ectospasm: synaptic cant find it
<L|qu|dX> J-Wreck: is there a step by step process to read to update the newest kernal?
<malnilion> icespider69199, yeah, but if I have wvx's I'd like it to go ahead and queue all the videos up itself and cut out some unnecessary work...
<Ketterman> hey, how di set my beryl to launch at boot up?
<redwullf> So, I'm about to take the plunge and expunge Windows XP off a laptop and put Ubuntu in its place. However, I'm concerned that ndiswrapper might not cut it for wireless connectivity.
<DerangedDingo> J-Wrck: Ubuntu updates the kernel with synaptic every month or two
<redwullf> Anyone here had success with it? I already know there are no drivers for my wi-fi card.
<DerangedDingo> oops
<sin2gen2> Ketterman:  depends on the window manager.  what one do you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<J-Wreck> what kernel are you using now?
<riotkittie> Ketterman:  add it to your session.  if youre under GNOME ... System > Preferences > Session
<paotzu> all any linux distro is a install programs, libraries of packages, and an organization/philosophy on what packages go in
<Emperor_Ownage> KHobbits
<Emperor_Ownage> sup man
<KHobbits> yup
<DerangedDingo> L|qu|dX: Ubuntu updates the kernel with synaptic every month or two.. it's not something you need to worry about
<Emperor_Ownage> dis is kewlio
<KHobbits> told you it was one big chan ;)
<riotkittie> redwullf: what kinda wireless are you working with ?
<redwullf> It's the built-in in an older Gateway MX3215 laptop.
<redwullf> A Broadcom 802.11g
<bulmer> whoaa a 7.9 magnitude hit Peru..
<L|qu|dX> ok so thats a dead end for the gigbyte card
<Emperor_Ownage> WEWT
<L|qu|dX> hrmmm
<ectospasm> meoblast001:  um, what do you think the program is that runs when you first run synaptic?  The password prompt is gksudo
<meoblast001> how does one get gksudo?????
<ectospasm> meoblast001:  you already have it
<meoblast001> ectospasm: well it doesnt do that when i try to delete files
<DerangedDingo> Oh.. that reminds me. Does anyone know if it's possible to boot ubuntu with a different kernel.. say, the linux ARCH kernel, if I wanted to get more power out of my P4?
<riotkittie> redwullf: ah. ndiswrapper should be fine.  then again, i've i've never had to touch it :P
<redwullf> Heh. Try and see, I suppose.
<sin2gen2> redwullf:  do a 'sudo lspci'.  what chipset?
<genefitz> paotzu, I agree, however it seems that every distro has i't own little personality and quirks. I do think some are better engineered than others, and some a re definately more user friendly than others..
<riotkittie> i need a new wireless usb adapter. or maybe i should cave and put a card in. being limited to WEP is kinda lame :|
<redwullf> sin2gen2: Not installed on the laptop yet.
<ectospasm> meoblast001:  no, it won't do that
<J-Wreck> riotkittie, WEP is not anywhere near as secure as WPA, you should definitely change as soon as you can
<redwullf> Worrying about losing wi-fi has held me back so far.
<Emperor_Ownage> <>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>><<<<<<<<<<<<<>>><
<Emperor_Ownage> <<><<<>>>>>><<><<<><<><<<<<<<<<<<<<><<<<>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>
<Emperor_Ownage> <<><<>>>>><<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<><>>>><<<<><><><><><><<><<
<Emperor_Ownage> <<><<<><<<<><<>>>>><<><<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<><<>><<>><<>><<<<<>
<Emperor_Ownage> ><<<>>><<<<><<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<><<<<<>><<<<><<><<<<>><<>><<><<
<Geek_> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<redwullf> Can someone kick that guy?
<meoblast001> ectospasm: well... i need to clear my apt cache
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h249.164.213.151.ip.alltel.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Geek_> thanks
<J-Wreck> nice
<sin2gen2> redwullf:  ah.  well an install cd will tell you if it is supported, of course
<redwullf> Good point, let me try that now...
<ziroday> can someone please help me, whenever I start gdm i get the error - gnome settings daemon could not initialize, during this error the startup process is really slow and i cant access nautilus or gnome panels afterwards
<riotkittie> J-Wreck: yeah, i've been looking around but i'm hoping to pick something up cheap. we've dumped way too much $$ into computer related stuff in recent weeks :|
<J-Wreck> riotkittie, you can probably pick up one second hand fairly cheap
<riotkittie> i'm a moron for not having thought to check compatability before buying the one i have right now. doh.
<J-Wreck> try ebay, maybe?
<riotkittie> J-Wreck: yeah, i'm keeping an eye on ebay :P
<sin2gen2> redwullf:  i, personally, haven't had a lot of luck with ndiswrapper.  hopefully some driver code is out there for yours
<genefitz> sin2gen2: I have found that wireless kits are kind of the problem child of linux, (all distros)
<J-Wreck> genefitz, that's true, but its not the Linux's sides fault
<genefitz> I guess there just isn't a standard generic meeting point for wireless
<sin2gen2> riotkittie:  craigslist is nice for cheap computer related stuff.  a lot of people don't even know that they have ($15 WRT54G v3 last week haha)
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  i agree.  it is the one part i can't really do without
<genefitz> J-Wreck, I agree, it is the manufacturers not picking up in the trend..
<L|qu|dX> error we get when trying to install the NIC card drivers is : check for kernal header files NOT FOUND
<J-Wreck> of all the people I know, i've only had one person have WPA work out of the box
<genefitz> They will see, now that linux is more popular than ever, gaining more and more "standard" (home) users
<J-Wreck> hopefully
<sin2gen2> J-Wreck:  i blame AMD.  oh wait, wireless right heh
<J-Wreck> lol
<genefitz> sin2gen, lol
<mboldisc> w00t SCO is sunk! :-P
<Geek_> yay
<J-Wreck> btw, people; http://www.petitiononline.com/appleodf/petition.html
<L|qu|dX> anyone?
<genefitz> You know though, I never had a problem with AMD and linux. Now the mainboards for them were a different story..
<qiyong> is there any good webmail? i use postfix+dovecot.
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  i have three machines using fglrx
<mneptok> J-Wreck: WPA woorks flawlessly on all my home machines.
<icespider69199> I still haven't figured out a way to use WPA unless I choose "roaming mode" and enable DHCP on the router
<J-Wreck> lucky you mneptok
<J-Wreck> =\
<mneptok> qiyong: Round Cube?
<J-Wreck> I wish i had your luck
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  i just want AIGLX!  haha, can't complain about anything else at all
<mneptok> J-Wreck: it's not luck. it's hardware research prior to purchase.
<ziroday> J-Wreck: did you try the wpa supplicant package
<qiyong> mneptok, i need to support japanese lang
<J-Wreck> ziroday, mine works fine now, I'm just saying it didn't work out of the box
<genefitz> sin2gen2, I can feel ya there..
<yoj> :)
<fsckr> !nvdeco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdeco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoj> sam nedhto misala :)
<J-Wreck> and mneptok, lots of people buy the hardware when they use Windows, then decide to switch
<riotkittie> i never had a prob using wpa
<fsckr> !nvidiadeco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidiadeco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fsckr> ugh
<J-Wreck> hence the lack of checking for compatibility
<killer_hobbits> i think this channel, is a bit too much for my mirc to deal with -.-
<J-Wreck> XChat FTW
<riotkittie> cough*irssi*cough
<qiyong> dho_ragus , why you recomment roundecube, instead of squirrelmail or sqwebmail, etc? techII
<genefitz> sin2gen2, I understand, I just built a computer yesterday as a dedicated linux box. First time in years I have bought an Intel processor..
<aajvs99> is anyone interested in developing a new linux distro with me?
<mneptok> qiyong: http://oss.poyo.jp/roundcube-ja/ - yattemitara
<moyer> anyone use cairo-clock... if so how do i remove the ugly black background, i dont want to set my desk wallpaper to black.. but it looks dumb if i dont.. can i remove it somehow?
<crdlb> moyer, you need to use a composite manager
<aajvs99> iyep
<aajvs99> yep
<crdlb> (read: beryl/compiz)
<riotkittie> moyer: i'm unfamiliar with it, but is there, perhaps, a config file? maybe in ~/.cairo?  ro something similar.
<edubuntu> err
<riotkittie> oh nm.
<moyer> i dont know what that is crdlb : but thanks
<moyer> :)
<aajvs99> yah you need a compositor
<moyer> oo new stuff to learn :)
<riotkittie> do Desktop Effects not play nice with Xinerama?
<genefitz> Now I am just in the process of moving media from my M$ computer to my linux box
<wolferine> riotkittie, what makes you say that?
<moyer> whaatt image editing... pfft im not artist
<aajvs99> anybody interested in creating a new linux distro?
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  mention M$ again and get banned :)  ooooh if i had the power here!  but i don't
<mneptok> qiyong: suki desu ka?
<genefitz> riotkittie, I always had issues with compiz and beryl in Ubuntu
<moyer> aajvs99 :i would love to, but i dont know enough yet
<J-Wreck> aajvs99, you sure you up for it? It won't be some knock-off with just different art and packages?
<qiyong> mneptok, suki?
<aajvs99> no
<aajvs99> debian based
<J-Wreck> whats your goal with it
<genefitz> sin2gen2, lol, well, you know how it is..
<aajvs99> is the goal
<sin2gen2> riotkittie:  mine works under beryl
<qiyong> mneptok, suse?
<mneptok> qiyong: "do you like it?"
<qiyong> mneptok, no
<aajvs99> i want it to be the first with compiz fusion
<aajvs99> pre installed
<J-Wreck> well, i'd love to help but i don't know if i know enough
<sin2gen2> riotkittie:  but if i open some window over it is SLOWS down
<Stik> Theres already 1.5k debian based distros.. why another?
<riotkittie> ah
<aajvs99> well if u can do artwork thats a help
<aajvs99> gotta start somewhere
<J-Wreck> ha, sorry, i can't do art at all
<genefitz> sin2gen2, besides, call it a huge step in the right direction, from dual boot, to all by itself. Now my linux has 300 gigs to play with.. All for itself :-)
<moyer> compiz fusion pre-installed would be cool
<madman91> HOW Do i start a program each time i boot.. (command line ubuntu)
<madman91> even before i login
<mneptok> moyer: #ubuntu+1
<madman91> in a screen session
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  it will be a happy linux box
<aajvs99> im lookin for developers
<wolferine> madman91, well, you could use crontab
<aajvs99> just think
<mneptok> madman91: init.d
<meoblast001> can VMware run previously isntalled OS's???
<moyer> what?
<aajvs99> you can have an os that is fit for you
<madman91> mneptok: do i just put stuff in there?
<wolferine> aajvs99, developers for what?
<aajvs99> my distro
<riotkittie> lol. ubuntu install has. uhm. 10 of my 340gb :x
<wolferine> that doesnt appeal to me
<mneptok> madman91: no, you read about how to do it correctly.
<J-Wreck> what kind of stuff do they need to be able to do?
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  vm images can be imported, but i do not believe you can create an image from a running OS
<madman91> mneptok: alrighty.. thanks
<mneptok> !offtopic | aajvs99
<ubotu> aajvs99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<genefitz> sin2gen, I hope it is, dual core, 2 gigs ram, 300 gig hard drive, and hey, to get a decent desktop, I only had to spend $50 for a 6100LE vice the $200 I paid for my other computer's 7950GT
<xtknight> meoblast001,  p2v (physical to virtual), perhaps
<aajvs99> this is not random
<xtknight> meoblast001, but yes it can also dangerously read off a phyical disk and run that OS
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  nice
<mneptok> aajvs99: please do not use the public support channel to trawl for developers.
<meoblast001> xtknight: what????
<wolferine> aajvs99, its more suited in a different channel
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  i dig the dual core stuff
<wers> how do I sync my evolution with my google calendar?
<redwullf> sin2gen2: Still there?
<xtknight> meoblast001, you can run already-installed OSes, it's just strongly not recommended
<wolferine> trawl?
<wolferine> hehe
<pvl> is there a relationship between redhat linux and ubuntu?
<meoblast001> xtknight: im only doing it to run 2 programs
<J-Wreck> pvl, only that they both use the Linux kernel
<wolferine> no, no relationship, Ubuntu is debian based
<mneptok> pvl: yes. both are made by freedom loving humans.
<madman91> mneptok: can i make a script like that run before any user logs in?
<xtknight> meoblast001, wine won't work for them?
<redwullf> The network controller is a "Boradcom Corp. BCM4318"
<genefitz> sin2gen2, beauty of linux, I can do with a 1.9 pentium D what my other computer needed a 64X2 5200, and the linux box does everything faster
<mneptok> madman91: that's what init is for
<meoblast001> xtknight: no FL studio and Flash MX
<sayers> is there a way I can upgrade to gutsy from 7.04?
<pvl> j-wreck well would driver files work for both?
* wolferine feels sick about mneptok's cheesy comments
<riotkittie> freedom, schreedom.
<pvl> lol
<sin2gen2> xtknight:  meoblast001: no way!  i'll check it out. sorry for the bad info
<xtknight> !upgrade | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<redwullf> I've already checked on the wi-fi compatibility table in the Ubuntu Wiki and it suggested ndiswrapper with "mixed results."
<xtknight> sin2gen2, dont work aobut it.  you're effectively right.  you should never run an OS off the physical disk anyway
<J-Wreck> pvl i believe so
<sin2gen2> xtknight:  yeah, but i have to play :)
<mneptok> wolferine: i work with RH people every day. i count many as friends.
<sin2gen2> xtknight:  haha
<wolferine> mneptok, ok....
<pvl> j-wreck ok ty
<J-Wreck> np
<riotkittie> there's too much love in this channel.
<xtknight> meoblast001, ok well among driver problems you will risk data loss because it's at the mercy of vmware, and it's directly accessing the disk rather than one little image.  are you sure you dont just want to install it into a VM?
<aajvs99> well if anyone is interested head over to http://avs.yfma.com/forum/
<wolferine> dont mistake love for cheese :)
<J-Wreck> **** off riotkittie
<J-Wreck> better?
<mneptok> wolferine: the employees of Canonical and RH both believe we're engaged in coopetition, not competition.
<genefitz> lol J-Wreck
<riotkittie> well i never :o
<meoblast001> xtknight: do i have a choice when windows was preinstalled
<redwullf> meoblast001: I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare...runs great and it's "risk free"
<sayers> xtknight, didnt help much :)
<xtknight> meoblast001, sure
<xtknight> sayers, whY?
<wolferine> competition is good, it can bring out the best in ppl
<riotkittie> risk is fun :D
<xtknight> sayers, gksu update-manager -c -d
<xtknight> sayers, i believe
<sayers> xtknight, 7.04 to 7.10
<xtknight> sayers, add -c for experimental ubuntus
<ectospasm> anyone know of a debian/ubuntu equivalent to Red Hat's logwatch?
<genefitz> Here's an off the wall question, well, not really off the wall.
<redwullf> riotkittie: Not with all of my other precious data on the Mac it isn't. ;)
<B_166-ER-X> Am i the only one who doesnt have 'skyrocket' screensaver in Xscreensavers ?
<riotkittie> you havent lived til youve totally hosed your data at least once
<meoblast001> redwullf: the thing is... Windows runs slow... so i want to be able to stuff while i wait for windows to start
<wolferine> o dpmt
<mneptok> ectospasm: err .... "logwatch?"
<wolferine> ops
<wolferine> i dont*
<ProN00b> omg, screensaver is so annoying, it always goes on when i am playing games or movies
<mneptok> !info logwatch
<ubotu> logwatch: log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.3.1-5 (feisty), package size 243 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<Frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: rss-glx
<xtknight> sayers, er, add -d (devel) for expermeintal upgrades, rather.  gksu update-manager -c -d
<mneptok> ectospasm: ^^^^
<redwullf> meoblast001: Why not just replace Windows altogether. Do away with it. :)
<sin2gen2> ProN00b:  yeah it i
<sin2gen2> s
<genefitz> Day, I have a hard drive moving from my <other> computer, to my linuz box, I am planning on formatting it to linux, what would be the best utility? GParted?
<B_166-ER-X> Frogzoo,  thats the thing, i have the package installed, i dont understand why its not showing up
<Frogzoo> mneptok: logwatch or swatch ???
<J-Wreck> genefitz, that should be fine
<sayers> xtknight, nope :)
<asb002> I can't seem to get the Ubuntu cd to boot up on my laptop (Thinkpad T61)  It starts, and only goes to a blank black screen. The disc checks out and boots fine on another machine. Can anyone help?
<Frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: read /usr/share/doc/rss-glx/
<J-Wreck> Gparted is great
<mneptok> Frogzoo: logwatch
<wolferine> ProN00b, change the timing?
<riotkittie> gparted is fine. i prefer the stand alone live cd version, tho.
<meoblast001> redwullf: i will when Linux has the programs i need
<wolferine> ProN00b, or are you really that much of a b00n ?
<meoblast001> redwullf: when i release my own fancy pants OS i never started yet
<redwullf> meoblast001: Wine may help fill the gap.
<sin2gen2> someone in the gentoo channel is griping about emerge taking too long.  that's why i hang out with you guys
<redwullf> LOL
<meoblast001> redwullf: tried it
<Frogzoo> mneptok: I mean have you tried both?
<J-Wreck> lol@ sin2gen2
<genefitz> J-Wreck, cool, I have a 750 Baracuda in my other box that has now become, well, an $800 19" widescreen TV/PVR. I don't figure I need the Cuda in there anymore..
<J-Wreck> and we're more attractive
<mneptok> Frogzoo: i run logwatch exclusively as it's what we have deplayed on GNOME infrastructure
<mneptok> *deployed
* looner cries! Why oh why can't I get Dual Monitor's to work with my ati card.
<sin2gen2> ya'll so pretty
<meoblast001> i only switched to Linux cuz Windows was SLOW
<riotkittie> looner: because ATI hates you. and me. :x    what kind of card, and what route are you taking to set dual monitors up?
<meoblast001> but i still use WinDOS sometimes
<xtknight> sayers, well other than "nope" it would really be helpful to have some kind of information
<xtknight> sorry that is a lttle annoying
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  i'd mention why i switched but i can't flood
<meoblast001> WinDOS -- a way of saying Windows is nothing more than DOS
<looner> following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Geek_> windows is more than dos ;)
<sayers> xtknight, uncomfortable chair sorry :), okay No it does not give me an option to upgrade to 7.10, I believe because it isnt reading from the gutsy respos?
<looner> it fails when i have the aticonfig --add-pairmode=whatever...   aticonfig --list-pairmode shows 0 always
<B_166-ER-X> Frogzoo,  nice, thanks :)
<meoblast001> Geek_: Windows doesn't have much usefullness though... its been running on the same basic stuff for years without edits
<Geek_> erm
<riotkittie> ahh. i don't use ati's driver :|
<Geek_> windows was revamped at least once
<xtknight> sayers, well there's also the manual method
<xtknight> sayers, replacing 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in sources.list, and running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riotkittie> LoL. i feel masochistic. i might as well try to get dual monitors going on this box. brb.
<sayers> xtknight, I trust the interface :)
<looner> which do you use?
<Geek_> and technically, linux is based on 60s fundamentals, designwise ;)
<XPIRX> I need help setting up xserver on a remote server. vnc is setup but i get an error. all i see is this -- http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/6176/42857482kc3.jpg Can anyone help?
<xtknight> sayers, and i'd remove all extra repos other than official ubuntu repos.  "gksu update-manager -c -d" should be working, if it's not i have no idea.  pretty sure that's all you do normally
<genefitz> riotkittie, are you using an nVidia card?
<wolferine> XPIRX, are you logging into the box, before you VNC in?
<XPIRX> wolferine Yes, im logged into via ssh.
<redwullf> Geek_: I know, isn't it great.
<XPIRX> in*
<redwullf> Lots has changed since the 60's.
<qiyong> what info roundcube stores in db?
<wolferine> XPIRX, you should login to the box
<riotkittie> genefitz: what part of 'feeling masochistic' did you miss? :P no, i'm using an ati.
<xtknight> sayers, oh replace "feisty" with "gutsy" (sources.list), "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<wolferine> XPIRX, then try and vnc in
<genefitz> riotkittie, sorry, I didn't see the ATI part..
<XPIRX> wolferine What you mean?
<riotkittie> x300 to be exact. :|  i might take my husband's fancy schmancy nvidia tho.
<wolferine> XPIRX, log into the server, then VNC into it, remotely
<riotkittie> if it will work in this box.
<genefitz> riotkittie, lol, just make sure he doesn't catch you
<looner> i just want to install a version of linux that has dual monitor support with 3d enabled with as little work as possible. I've done many years of off and on tweaking, hacking, yelling screaming and crying... I just want to use the system to do some work now.... and preferably not windows, otherwise i wouldn't be here ;)
* ectospasm is away: gone zzz
<redwullf> Looner: Get a Mac.
<XPIRX> wolferine Its remote
<wolferine> looner, obviously its going to take some work
<ziroday> looner: what cards?
<redwullf> It'll dry those tears right up.
<looner> x1600 radeon
<wolferine> XPIRX, well, you have to login for it to allow the VNC properly
<meoblast001> if im doing this VM crap im backing up my important stuff to my server
<sin2gen2> looner:  i doubt any of that will work out of the box in linux.  but Ubuntu has the best forums to get it working
<genefitz> looner, well, in any linux distro you will have to do some xorg config work, but if you are using an nVidia card, it isn't really that difficult..
<wolferine> XPIRX, contact someone at the remote location
<ziroday> looner: t hat isnt going to work out of the box
<XPIRX> wolferine Isnt there a way to do it via ssh?
<looner> wolverine.... well i've spent months on this before and wasn't able to get it working.
<genefitz> well, except for having the monitor in the right part of the card.. I had my monitors backwards for a while and it drove me nuts..
<wolferine> XPIRX, not sure how many times I have to tell you
<riotkittie> genefitz: oh he's not going to mind. the card dies and locks everything up like a hundred times a day :P
<wolferine> looner, you know beryl is just in its beginning stages, correct?
<genefitz> riotkittie, lol, I haven't been that "lucky" yet..
<looner> it doesn't have to work out of the box, (even if i said that above lol), just be easy to setup. Or at least have plenty of install / setup guides that are proven to work with more than a 25% chance that it's successfu..
<looner> i haven't even reached getting beryl to work.
<wolferine> looner nvidia?
<J-Wreck> compiz fusion > beryl
<looner> i'm not buying a video card just to get it to work.
<genefitz> looner, beryl is great, but depending on your computer and the video card you are using, it is kind of a 50/50.
<anathematic> hi i managed to lock myself out of mysql (ubuntu server + lamp) and the command to start the mysql demon process again from the ubuntu mysql password reset wiki doesnt seem to be working
<Pelo> J-Wreck, compiz fusion = compiz + beryl
<wolferine> looner, who said you had to buy avideo card?
<scipio> looner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<looner> i have an ati radeon x1600
<wolferine> looner, bingo
<J-Wreck> Pelo, i know. I'm saying why would you run beryl, when you can have fusion
<genefitz> not to sound pessimistic about it, but I never got beryl to work on my old computer with the 7950  nVidia, but it works like a carm on this computer with the 6100LE
<wolferine> looner, email ati and ask them why it doesnt work easily for you, and see what they have to say
<genefitz> carm = charm by the way..
<looner> LOL! like i'll get a response ;)
<genefitz> I am kind of a typo machine
<Pelo> J-Wreck, beryl still has an eaiser configuration gui i beleive
<wolferine> looner, you would, um.. we dont do drivers for linux, why would we support them?
<sin2gen2> looner:  wolferine: and ask them why AIGLX isn't happening
<slavik`lap> what was the question?
<slavik`lap> wolferine: you work for amd?
<wolferine> sin2gen2, im sure we could come up with lots of questions :)
<J-Wreck> I've used both, and the config GUI's are pretty similar in ease of use for both
<J-Wreck> at least to me
<wolferine> slavik`lap, should I ?
<slavik`lap> wolferine: no
<wolferine> slavik`lap, agreed :)
<Pelo> J-Wreck, It's been a while for me and I only realy saw screenshots of c-f
<slavik`lap> wolferine: as I see it, amd is in a deep hole unless the pull a CPU out of their behind ... same with a GPU
<looner> my priorities are: #1... get dual monitor to work.. and have them different (currently cloned). #2. get 3d to work WITH the dual monitors. #3. get the fancy stuff to work. ... #3 is optional., this also includes wine for games.
* Pelo gives the point to J-Wreck 
<sin2gen2> yeah, where's the amd employee here?
<J-Wreck> \me cheers
<slavik`lap> looner: user fglrx in big desktop mode
<genefitz> Hey, they are moving in the right direction, both nVidia and ATI are actually starting to support linux. Maybe too little too late, but what choice do we have?
<looner> i'm currently running off the ubuntu live cd.
<Pelo> J-Wreck,  the other way around /me ...
* J-Wreck always messes up stupid slashes...
<slavik`lap> s/user/use/
<genefitz> It isn't like there are a lot of video card choices..
<el_taco> with fakeroot if I want to add config options to the package i'm building how is that done?
<BRUUUCE> this may sound dumb, but ubuntu downloads files much much faster. i also have osx and xp in the house. is this due to the OS or the fact ubuntu is wired in.
<slavik`lap> genefitz: nvidia, ati, intel, matrox
<politik> what is the proper way to launch an app as another user, like if I want a user that only runs the svn server? I've already made the user and chowned my repository, I just need to know how to launch svnserve correctly
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  true.  but we are an impatient bunch.  support windows users second
<slavik`lap> politik: is svn supposed to run as that user?
<politik> slavik`lap: yep
<genefitz> Oh yeah, I forgot about intel. lol Do they make 3d drivers now?
<slavik`lap> politik: I mean svn itself, not the way you are setting itup
<looner> i'm tried everything i can think of to get dual monitors to work on this machine. several flavours, etc... no luck on any. I once got dual, but no 3d.
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  they are used to crashes and won't even notice haha
<slavik`lap> genefitz: best supported :)
<genefitz> sin2gen2: I feel ya there buddy
<el_taco> looner what video card?
<politik> slavik`lap: sorry, I don't understand
<politik> what is "svn itself"
<slavik`lap> politik: apache2 runs as the www-user user
<politik> slavik`lap: right, I want to create a similar setup for svn
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  seriously, amd is on top of the driver releases and my fglrx is extremely stable.  props to that
<politik> I want svnserve to run as the svnserve user
<politik> which I've already made
<slavik`lap> politik: then su user, enter the password and run the svn daemon
<looner> i've tried the proprietary drives, livna drivers, other drives, every guide i could think of, the native tools...
<slavik`lap> looner: what video card?
<politik> slavik`lap: I'd like to be able to do this from a shell script
<looner> ati radeon x1600
<sin2gen2> looner:  uh oh
<genefitz> sin2gen2, I did e-mail Acer and ask about their piecer AL1916W screen and asked why I couldn't get 1440x900 resolution in Linux, they replied "What video card are you using? Well ask them."
<politik> slavik`lap: that my usual user can launch without a prompt, that is
<el_taco> lol LOL I have that card.. I gave up after 4 days and bought an nvidia
<genefitz> Let me tell ya, that's the last Acer product I will ever buy..
<sin2gen2> looner:  i have the x1300 and an x1400.  all this stuff with work with only the drivers from the site
<wolferine> nite everyone
<slavik`lap> politik: if the user has a password, I am not sure, if he doesn't, then I think it should work (shouldn't promt for pass)
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  they don't know anything.  they just assemble parts and refer you.  been there
<looner> lovely.... maybe i'll come back in a year and maybe my card will be supported by then.
<genefitz> wolverine, Later, peace!
<UbuntuNewb> hey what is a good p2p prog for ubuntu
<Nunzio> Frostwire
<el_taco> looner yeah.. I wasn't that patient
<slavik`lap> UbuntuNewb: what do you need p2p for?
<J-Wreck> i'm with Nunzio, frostwire is great
<sin2gen2> looner:  just give it a few days and get it to work.  you'll learn a lot and be able to lend a hand to other unlucky ati people here
<UbuntuNewb> why not
<genefitz> sin2gen2, that goes for about all hardware manufacturers anymore. Like a bunch of kids and a broken window. everyone points at someone else..
<mneptok> Nunzio: gtk-gnutella / aMule
<slavik`lap> UbuntuNewb: I am asking, not telling
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  it's terrible
<slavik`lap> genefitz: it's called corporate accountability
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  lenovo and dell know what's up.  gateway seems to be getting better.  but i only deal in laptops
<looner> sin2gen2... i've been down the road of trying to get it to work. i'm only recently checking ubuntu out after a long break. i spent at least 2-3 months trying to get it to work.
<slavik`lap> even though ever user agreement says that if shit breaks, you're on your own
<sin2gen2> slavik`lap:  genefitz: or lack of it
<genefitz> sin2gen, all it will take is one manufacturere to say "Don't worry, if you have linux, we got you covered!"
<mneptok> !ohmy > slavik`lap
<genefitz> When the other companies start losing money, then the whole shift will occour
<slavik`lap> wow, 1 word and here come the !ohmy factoids
<slavik`lap> might as well through an !o4o in there, too. :(
<looner> genefitz! that's the funniest example i've heard!
<sin2gen2> looner:  well shucks.  sorry about that
<mneptok> slavik`lap: if you're familiar with the factoid, don't use the words.
<genefitz> sin2gen2, I agree, Dell and Lenovo are picking up on the trend. Why not it is the best way to get rid of slightly outdated gear, and make money where they would usually take a loss..
<slavik`lap> it was 1 word and would you like me to use another word with similar meaning?
<mneptok> slavik`lap: i want you to follow the channel policies
* slavik`lap wrote a step by step guide how to get fglrx to work on edgy, applies to feisty if you change proper things.
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  i love thinkpads.  the site tells you how, with pics, to take them apart and clean them haha
<genefitz> You can sell a P4 computer with Ubuntu for $300 - $400, and make a profit out of older gear that (the other company) can no longer use..
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  Michael Dell uses Ubuntu, according to Slashdot
<aajvs99> i use ubuntu
<looner> sin2gen2, it also doesn't help that i'm the only one i know who even touches linux. That is, outside of the net
<sin2gen2> i use ubuntu too!  wow!
<Pelo> sin2gen2, micheal dell has computers with every OSes
<genefitz> Really? Interesting, talk about a slap in the face of gates...lol
<sin2gen2> looner:  you are a brave soul
<kitche> sin2gen2, not according to Slashdot but according to his homepage
<slavik`lap> looner: I have the only linux computer in a building of over 600 computers
<mushroomjay> Everyone not running Ubuntu or a Debian based distro, raise your hands!
<sin2gen2> Pelo:  i bet he has an iPhone too
* slavik`lap is waiting for neo1973
<mneptok> Pelo: i doubt he has a Mac.
<Pelo> sin2gen2, probably
<slavik`lap> so, looner, still need help with fglrx?
<Pelo> 
<testingub> hi, i'm testing ubuntu, i'm running on the cd right now but i notice when i click on Add/Remove from Applications I can't find common programs that I use like apache, smartd, and others... is this because i'm running from cd right now and after i install the os it will be there or do i have to install it some other way?
<looner> getting 3d to work is second on my list.. i want dual monitor first, unless they come hand in hand.
<Pelo> mneptok, if he is smart he knows that part of is job is to evaluate the competition
<Pelo> his job
<genefitz> looner: don't feel alone, I am the only one I hang around with that uses linux. Although, I just walked my father through an Absolute Linux install for his business computer. He is excited...
<slavik`lap> testingub: I don't think apache will be there (but your reason sounds reasonable), may I suggest trying synaptic?
<mneptok> Pelo: if he's smart he realizes his pay rate makes such testing better suited to lower level employees ;)
<slavik`lap> looner: it does both ...
<genefitz> It was a junker P-2, 64 Meg ram, and a 10 Gig Hdd..
<testingub> slavik`lap: how do i try synaptic?
<J-Wreck> testingub, you can install them with the command "sudo apt-get install <package name>"
<genefitz> But Linux runs like a dream on it..
<greenkobold> about making a live cd out of my runnig distro with bootcdwrite, could anyone kindly see this output, from line 38 to 43, I have no idea of what is going on: http://paste.milk-it.net/555
<sin2gen2> kitche:  i thought i saw a story on Slashdot a while back.  my bad
<slavik`lap> testingub: system -> administration -> synaptic
<J-Wreck> sin2gen2 and kitche, its quite possible a slashdot story linked to his page
<testingub> J-Wreck: how do i view all the applications available to me via apt-get? also i don't know the root password for running off the cd
<J-Wreck> when running off the cd, you don't need the root password
<Pelo> testingub, there are 28k pakcages available on apt-get
<sin2gen2> looner:  i am pretty sure you need the drivers on the AMD site and not the restricted xorg-driver-fglrx from Ubuntu for the x1600.  anyone else?
<kitche> you don't need the root password at all but on the livecd you jsut press enter I believe and it works
<testingub> slavik`lap: i see i found a lot mroe stuff there than the Add/Remove program
<slavik`lap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665
<genefitz> J-Wreck: I thought in live mode, Root Password was root..
<genefitz> <~~ could be wrong
<mushroomjay> I'm having trouble installing Firefox 2, could someone who is willing to help please start a private chat?
<testingub> ok what is the Add/Remove program managing then? i have different packages?
<slavik`lap> testingub: because synaptic lists everything available in the repositories, add/remove doesn't
<J-Wreck> I think there is no root/sudo password in live mode
<testingub> slavik`lap: what is the point of add/remove then?
<genefitz> J-Wreck, you are probably right..
<Pelo> testingub, add/remove covers only applications,  not the rest,  you can view more in synaptic pacakge manager in the admin menu
<slavik`lap> testingub: add/remove only has some selected apps
<sin2gen2> J-Wreck:  sudo passwd root haha
* J-Wreck is always right
<looner> K I'LL PRINT THAT OUT.
<genefitz> <~~ the oddball here, Using Fedora KDE and hanging out in Ubuntu chat...lol
<looner> bah!
<slavik`lap> testingub: don't you think add/remove is a bit "easier" to use?
<looner> dang caps
<mneptok> sin2gen2: please don't. not even joking.
<slavik`lap> genefitz: use a real distro :P
<seanj> my computer didn't like Fedora :/
<patattack> hey all, I am having problems playing DVD movies. I can't even get them to play in VLC
<slavik`lap> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sin2gen2> <-- on the Gentoo iBook and hanging out in #ubuntu
<testingub> slavik`lap: no, they both seem the same
<slavik`lap> testingub: but add/remove has ratings and such
<genefitz> slavik'lap: Ubuntu gives this computer hell, for some reason...lol
* Pelo goes to warm up the tar and fetch the feathers for genefitz :"we'll show him what we think of his kind"
* Pelo typing as gotten realy slow this si ridiculous
<genefitz> lol Pelo
<slavik`lap> Pelo: don't be a distribution "germans during WW2 time"
<seanj> Pelo: me too, with a new, crappier keyboard
<testingub> thanks guys
<Pelo> slavik`lap, tar and feathers are american wild west
<xs4545x> hey all
<testingub> do you guys consider ubuntu good as a server as well or is it good just as a desktop?
<xs4545x> i just ran into a problem with ubuntu
<mushroomjay> Fedora is a better server.
<J-Wreck> whats your problem xs4545x?
<slavik`lap> testingub: I consider freebsd a better server :P but a bit more difficult to set up
<Montaro> ubuntu is very good as a server
<slavik`lap> !ask | xs4545x
<ubotu> xs4545x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<looner> i'll be back after i try this new guide
<testingub> slavik`lap: right, i am using freebsd but i'm considering something else for my webs ervers
<seanj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seanj> ah great
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xs4545x> j-wreck: it's not muck of a problem but when i enable the desktop effects i lost the ability to select windows
<slavik`lap> but, I can set up a basic lamp server with ubuntu in 2 hours, that includes installing ubuntu
<testingub> slavik`lap: <3 freebsd carp, pf, and all that good stuff
<Montaro> slavik`lap: i have to agree freebsd is probably a better server, specificly due to its unsurpassed memory management just to name a few features.. but ubuntu is still the only linux distro i would use
<slavik`lap> testingub: I suggest staying with freebsd :)
<slavik`lap> Montaro: freebsd isn'tlinux :P
<genefitz> seanj: never buy a crappy keyboard. When I built this box, I got the $4.99 special at fry's, it lasted all the way till I connected it to my computer. The Esc key got stuck. I took it apart to fix it, they keys went all over the place, the rest of it flew across the room, and I went to best buy for a new (better) keyboard...lol
<testingub> slavik`lap: and only using ubuntu as a desktop os?
<seanj> genefitz: lol, sounds like my last keyboard
<Montaro> slavik`lap: i know, im just saying if u were gonna go linux, i'd go ubuntu. otherwise stick with freebsd :P
<seanj> this one is err... Microsoft :/
<mneptok> FreeBSD >4.x is .... meh.
<patattack> genefitz: dude, I only buy cheep keyboards. Even the best keyboard is not beer proof
<macaholic> I like ubuntu because of the awesome support there is, and very active development :D
<J-Wreck> xs4545x, you could try install compiz-fusion
<mneptok> anyhow, this is offtopic
<J-Wreck> it works much better then the built in effects
* Pelo will never buy a benq keyboard again,  but is current one is a 10 $ one and it has a nice spring to the keys
<slavik`lap> if you want to be able to configure things easily, ubuntu. if you want blood, debian. if you also want to learn what runs on very powerful computers (SPARC), the solaris, if you want something that just works no matter what (and not linux),then freebsd
<sin2gen2> patattack:  Goodwill $1 variety withstands beer pretty good
<xs4545x> installing compiz fussion...
<xs4545x> hmm
<mneptok> please move the distro/Unix choice discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xs4545x> i'll take a look
<genefitz> patattack, well, I didn't look at the keyboard when I bought it, it had the old style (huge) connection on it, instead of PS2, so I had to use that huge adapter and all that...
<macaholic> compiz fusion is the shit
<macaholic> its come so far in such a short time
<slavik`lap> !ohmy > macaholic
<J-Wreck> xs4545x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<testingub> how do i setup a raid 1 setup during the install of ubuntu?
<patattack> sin2gen2: yeah, and to top it all off, I've taken a hammer to a couple of keyboards
<slavik`lap> might as well beat mneptok at it
<genefitz> It wasn't very pretty to begin with.. I replaced it with a $20 micro
<proqesi> I have an RALink 2500 wireless card I can't seem to get working, is there a howto on setting it up?  I'm using ubuntu server
<sin2gen2> patattack:  they deserve it
<testingub> i'm at the prepare partitions place
<Pelo> !raid > testingub check your private message windows for a message from ubot3
<mneptok> slavik`lap: do you really want to pick a fight with me?
<patattack> genefitz: ahh, an AT keyboard, I think I have one of those somewhere
<proqesi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slavik`lap> mneptok: not yet in any case
<mneptok> slavik`lap: please take one giant step backwards out of my face.
<looner> problem already... i can't install "module-assistant"
<slavik`lap> !offtopic | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik`lap> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<genefitz> patattack, well, needless to say, Gene learned a lesson not to buy anything without lookin at it.. lol
<sin2gen2> looner:  pastebin the error, if you will
<mneptok> slavik`lap: stop. it. now.
<mneptok> clear?
<Vic1ous> hey can someone help me i'm new to ubuntu/linux i installed ubuntu 64 but everytime it gets installed and goes to boot i get a black screen
<Vic1ous> i have a 8800gtx graphics card i dont know if that helps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
* slavik`lap feels like back in soviet russia
<Vic1ous> i checked etc/X11/xorg.conf and it showed driver as "nv"
<Montaro> Vic1ous: do you have a 64bit processor? :P
<looner> http://pastebin.ca/659114
<Vic1ous> yes
<mneptok> slavik`lap: why? you picked fights with the wrong people there, too?
<Montaro> just checking ;)
<genefitz> Vic1ous, hmm, let me see what I can find for ya..
<patattack> genefitz: haha, I think we have all done that, gene. it's kind of like marrying a woman without "knowing" her first
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  change the video to vesa for now, i suggest
<macaholic> just black or is there text and if so what does it say?
<slavik`lap> mneptok: I just don't think that 1 fould word deserves an !ohmy, especially inside of a privmsg
<Vic1ous> so change the driver to vesa
<genefitz> patattack, does this mean I should cancel my russian bride service? ;-)
<mneptok> slavik`lap: you are entitled to your opinion. you are not entitled to be an ass to my face.
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  just to get things going.  you can work on the nvidia driver later
<patattack> genefitz: I am not one to discourage brining new breeding stock into this country...
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  i use the drivers from Nvidia for my cards.  it has a decent installer
<feross> hello is there a way to install .pup packages in ubuntu?
<genefitz> patattack, lol
<Vic1ous> ok i'm booting into recovery mode right now
<kitche> feross, is that for puppy if it is then no
<J-Wreck> not that I know of, feross
<Pelo> feross, what the heck is a pup package ?
<patattack> ok, so I've installed the restricted packages, which I never did on my previous install, and DVD still wont work.
<J-Wreck> Pelo, they are for Puppy Linux
<patattack> in fact, ubuntu says that it is a blank disc
<J-Wreck> you can most likely find a .deb of anything that has a .pup, however
<proqesi> hmm, is there any wireless howto for ubuntu server 7.04?  I don't have a UI
<feross> kitche: yeah, puppy linux  < Pelo
<genefitz> Vic1ous, you may want to look here, it deals with your issue, feisty and the 8800GTX http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/
<Pelo> feross,  get the source and compile it , it is probably much safer
<Vic1ous> ok thx
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  once in vesa you can configure restricted nvidia drivers or the Nvidia binaries from the site and a little xorg modification for the proper res
<Vic1ous> i chenged the driver to "vesa" i'm rebooting now
<Pelo> feross,  or better yes, check the repos first
<feross> Pelo: been looking for it. It's the remotedesktopclient ... it works better than the ubuntu one
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  might need a vga=### option in grub if you can't see the Ubuntu usplash, as well
<genefitz> Vic1ous, here is where I started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523812
<oTToRoCk> 
<Pelo> feross, google the name , it should be available , all FOSS is supose to be
<Vic1ous> ok it did the same thing with changing it to "vesa"
<slavik`lap> who had the livecd thingy problem?
<el_taco> with fakeroot if I want to add config options to the package i'm building how is that done?
<slavik`lap> fakeroot vim config.file
<feross> Pelo: when I said I'd been looking for it I didn't mean in my living room... ofcourse I googled it ;P ..
<el_taco> slavik`lap thanks
<ker> #panas
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  do you see the Grub menu or press ESC dialogue on boot?
<Vic1ous> yea
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  and it boots the image?
<Pelo> feross, I meant no insult,  the skill level of  ppl here varies greatly
<Vic1ous> yea
<Vic1ous> from the cd anyways
<Vic1ous> when it boots hd
<feross> Pelo: no prob, I'm just bustin your nuts ;P
<feross> thanks
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  what happens after the install stuff and a reboot?
<Vic1ous> it showed Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.20-15generic
<looner> that error tell you anything?
<jisatsu> how can I make a script run as part of the boot sequence? I need to run a script to configure my wireless every time I boot
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  and when you boot that?
<Vic1ous> black screen
<knoppix> !mountwindowsshare
<Pelo> feross, should be available on he puppy linux site, somewhere, probably burried deep
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  you never see any words go by?
<feross> yeah
<patattack> does anyone know why my DVD burner would see a DVD movie as a blank disc? Not even VLC will play it. I've done the restricted packages install. On my last feisty install it worked fine, with only VLC
<Vic1ous> for like 2 seconds
<Vic1ous> then it black screens
<slavik`lap> !ntfs | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mushroomjay> Hi everyone. I need help installing flash.
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  does it ever re-appear after the splash (you can't see the splash but X might start if you wait a few minutes)
<knoppix> slavik`lap, I actually want to share a thing so other computers can see it
<xs4545x> hi mushroomjay
<slavik`lap> mushroomjay: adobe has a package with an install script
<xs4545x> that is something i just did today
<Pelo> !flash | mushroomjay just install it from the repos
<ubotu> mushroomjay just install it from the repos: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xs4545x> totally easy
<slavik`lap> knoppix: read about samba :)
<Vic1ous> no i waited for like 20 minutes
<Vic1ous> nothin happened
<knoppix> slavik`lap, I know about samba, I just have a life and don't memorize commands
<mushroomjay> I know, but it says to place the .tar.gz in the firefox directory in usr/lib.
<mushroomjay> It won't let me write files there.
<slavik`lap> knoppix: neither do I :(
<knoppix> I'm just looking for the wiki page on it
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  ok.  i would boot the LiveCD (install disk)
* slavik`lap doesn't have windows at home ...
<genefitz> Ya know, I never realized how much time it took to transfer 70 Gigs through a network..
<Vic1ous> and when in recovery mode and i type "startx" it says server x not installed apt-get serverx
<kdubois> i can't play mp3 files in rhythmbox. ogg works alright, and mp3 works in vlc. I dont know wahts going on here... any ideas?
<Vic1ous> so i type apt-get
<xs4545x> mushroomjay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-3f4b65ab5f0a93fab9b45dae1d5059723720b802
<Pelo> mushroomjay,   in the terminal type  gksu nautilus  that will give you root access to drag drop
<Vic1ous> and it says apt-get not installed
<genefitz> I think my router is just going to say "to hell with this guy"
<rpedro> hello, is there a list of the community sites that were compromised earlier?
<looner> i wonder how much it would cost to get someone to setup ubuntu the way i want on my pc. Then show me how.
<mushroomjay> Thanks, xs4545x.
<xs4545x> no problem
<xs4545x> everybody is helping me so if i can i will help where i can
<knoppix> hey guys how do I share things so windows computers can see them
<koroke> hello  room
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  from the install CD's environment you can remove the option to have the splash kick off
<maxxism> knoppix use samba
<Pelo> looner, 250 $ for one year of support 9-5
<genefitz> rpedro, apparently not too many, I have been in the community sites, welll, at least for the last 3 hours
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  and see where, exactly, the machine hangs
<knoppix> maxxism, I know about samba...
<shiester_miester> does ubuntu support touch-screens on laptops and such?
<Vic1ous> where is the splash kick off options
<knoppix> I'm just wondering if you know a tutorial on it
<slavik`lap> knoppix: right click and click share?
<knoppix> I don't remember the exact commands
<slavik`lap> knoppix: set up nfs :)
<maxxism> knoppix then you knew the answer to your question
<knoppix> slavik`lap, there you go, I forgot it waqs that easy haha
<xs4545x> anyway, i'm looking at this document for installing compiz-fusion and in updating my repositories it says to use the deb command...  for some reason i'm missing this and can't find it in synaptic
<genefitz> knoppix, Samba is probably the best tool for file sharing in KDE
<lmosher> I'm being haunted by a ghost partition. I delete the partition in GParted, reboot the liveCD, and run GParted. When I try to create a new partition it somehow finds the old partition and automounts it... then mkfs complains that the partition is mounted so it obviously can't write a new partition!
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<rpedro> genefitz: I'm just wondering if any popular repos are involved....
<knoppix> maxxism, whatever
<looner> pelo, there a "if they can't do it i get my money back" guarantee?
<lmosher> How do I repair my disk... this is crazy.
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  you can turn off the "splash" setting and reboot
<slavik`lap> lmosher: define "repair"
<genefitz> rpedro, I am not sure..
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  then choose the image and see where it boinks
<Pelo> looner, I wouldn'T know I just gave you the raite for the cannonical commercial support
<shiester_miester> I'm thinking about buying a laptop with sone of those cool stylus screen thingies, but I'm not sure if ubuntu supports it
<kdubois> shiester_miester: i'm on a tablet right now. it works great. stylus worked out of the box. thinkpad x61 tablet
<slavik`lap> shiester_miester: a tablet pc? call them and ask, if they don't support us, tell them you will take your business elsewhere and don't buy from them
<Pelo> shiester_miester,  ifyou have a model number look it up here and in the forum  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Chrisie> hiya, with GAIM 2 is there any way to tell it what range of ports to use for dcc
<slavik`lap> us = linux
<shiester_miester> thats great to hear, kdubois\
<genefitz> knoppix, I use Samba for my network shares.. I haven't ever had an issue.. What exactly are you looking at doing?
<feross> Pelo: ok, found it in freshmeat... going to install
<Pelo> feross, best of luck
<Vic1ous> k i'm booting into the live cd now
<lmosher> slavik`lap: Read the line above. I want to be able to build a partition - right now when I go to build a partition, gparted somehow magically finds the old (deleted) partition and mounts it.
<looner> bah. screw it. i can't figure this out. I'm going back to crapdows xp :S I'll check back in a year and see if things have gotten better.
<knoppix> genefitz, yeah I don't have an issue either, I'm just trying to share a file/folder using samba but can't see how, I'm on KDE, but on gnome, I just right clicked the file, on KDE there doesn't seem to be a 'share' option
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  do you know how to mount your hd in linux?
<Vic1ous> sudo gparted?
<Pelo> looner, the next release is in 2 monhs
<tacos> anyone know how to connect a ubuntu machine to a domain run by server 2008?
<looner> k 2 months then ;)
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  nah
<Vic1ous> i tried =p
<shiester_miester> anyone seen bruenig around?
<genefitz> knoppix, you are trying to share files from a gnome to a KDE computer?
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  everything is installed we just want to edit a little bit
<xs4545x> seriously, the deb command?  wtf is that
<shiester_miester> genefitz, the GUI isn't responsible for file sharing, thats what the networking services do, and samba, I believe
<knoppix> genefitz, uh, no, I said that in GNOME I just right click a file and click 'share' to share it using samba, but on KDE there is no such feature that I can see, so how else do I do it, is there a terminal command for it?
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  open a terminal from Accessories -> Terminal
<scratchme> Hi all.
<shiester_miester> gday
<shiester_miester> coi!
<genefitz> knoppix, okay, hold on let me see if I can find you a solution..
<Vic1ous> hey sin2gen2 can i pm u cause i'm having to jump between computers and i'm losing my place
<scratchme> What's a nice development app that has a Visual Studio "feel" to it?
<hotdog003> I need help getting ndiswrapper in 1.8 working in feisty. It seems like it won't compile.
<knoppix> genefitz, thanks I appreciate it
<scratchme> That works in Ubuntu that is.
<sin2gen2> Vic1ous:  yep
<shiester_miester> scratchme, what aspect of visual studio are you after?
<greenkobold> there seems to be a file here that is not aceessible to the super user. mkisofs: Permission denied. cannot open '/sys/module/sbs/parameters/capacity_mode' how can i allow root to open it?
<shiester_miester> visual basic? c++?
<lmosher> Can someone help me un-brick my laptop? Right now I'm just trying to build an ext3 partition from GParted in the liveCD and it won't let me make a partition.
<scratchme> shiester_miester, syntax completion, code highlighting, etc.
<kdubois> scratchme: i use geany, its real lightweight though. try eclipse if you're looking for something a little bit heavy duty, i think
<kdubois> anjuta is pretty good too
<knoppix> scratchme, if .Net, get Monodevelop
<knoppix> scratchme, there is also KDevelop and Anjuta
<scratchme> Is the C# plugin for eclipse getting any traction?
<knoppix> scratchme, dude, if you want C# support, you can't get anything better than monodevelop, trust me...
<genefitz> okay knoppix, I think I have your solution..
<knoppix> genefitz, thanks
<shiester_miester> scratchme, lots of IDE's have those features
<genefitz> Knoppix, right click on the file you want to share, and hit "properties"
<knoppix> genefitz, okay
<shiester_miester> scratchme, I suggest you google "linux [visual basic/c++]  IDE" and look for one with those features
<tacos> anyone know how to join an ubuntu machine to a server 2008 domain?
<shiester_miester> but I'm positive you will find some
<genefitz> there should be a share tab on the box that comes up.
<scratchme> shiester_miester, knoppix kdubois, thanks for your suggestions.
<scratchme> I appreciate your input.
<knoppix> scratchme, listen, I'm a C# programmer, monodevelop is the best you can get on linux at the moment
<knoppix> scratchme, no problem
<jstarcher> where do I get Tcl?
<shiester_miester> no worries
<xs4545x> oh jesus, i'm such a newb.  i'm not even reading this right
<shiester_miester> knoppix, what other languages does it support
<knoppix> genefitz, there isn't, but don't worry man it's alright
<shiester_miester> xs4545x, dont worry, we all are noobs relative to someone else ;)
<knoppix> shiester_miester, it supports pretty much any .Net language
<slavik`lap> anjuta, kdevelop, codeblocks (more complicated), single file type = geany, gedit
<lmosher> How do I tell the Ubuntu LiveCD -NOT- to mount my swap partiton (so I can delete it) or how can I get it to stop using it so i can delete it while in the liveCD?
<scratchme> knoppix, for mono development is the packages in 7.04 for mono sufficient?
<genefitz> Okay knoppix, sorry I couldn't be more help..
<knoppix> C#.Net, VB.Net, Boo, etc.
<shiester_miester> knoppix, c++, oldschool?
<sin2gen2> tacos:  wow.  you want to share files of have the thing in Active Directory?
<shiester_miester> can't say I'm crazy about all the .net stuff...
<slavik`lap> knoppix: do you write .net code or mono code?
<ProN00b> hmm, does mono develop open .net studio 2k5 projects ?
<knoppix> shiester_miester, no...but you can get another IDE for that, Anjuta or KDevelop
<knoppix> slavik`lap, they're the same thing...
<knoppix> slavik`lap, And yes I do
<slavik`lap> knoppix: not really, last someone told me, mono didn't support C# 2.0 well
<lmosher> Can someone help me, or is talking about programming languages -really- what this channel is about?
<slavik`lap> or whatever C# 2.0 is supposed to be
<knoppix> slavik`lap, well, what I mean is that there isn't a .Net code nor Mono code, they're just frameworks and specificsations
<knoppix> *specificatoins
<knoppix> you know what I mean
<slavik`lap> lmosher: if you have a problem, we will try to help, otherwise ... depends
<scratchme> lmosher, when help is free, just be patient, and re-ask from time to time.
<RudyValencia> lmosher: try swapoff /dev/sda# (whatever your swap partition is)
<knoppix> unless you're referring to ILDASM, which few mess with anyways
<tacos> anyone know how to connect an ubuntu machine to a server 2008 domain?
<slavik`lap> knoppix: do you also say that .net code is portable because of mono?
<slavik`lap> tacos: man samba
<shiester_miester> knoppix, lol i thought you wrote ISLAM
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Thanks! :)
<sin2gen2> tacos:  to share files or put it in Active Directory
<sin2gen2> ?
<irawan> hi, does anyone know the port numbers which address the LPT2 and LPT3 of D-Link DP-303 print server?
<tacos> to share
<tacos> well both if possible
<slavik`lap> tacos: man samba
<knoppix> slavik`lap, what are you on about? what's your point?
<RudyValencia> np
<slavik`lap> or better yet, google
<RudyValencia> lmosher did it work?
<W00t> I have a question about Mounting a Partition
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Thanks! That was my problem. -stupid- liveCD was using the Swap on the disk, so I couldn't alter the partition table.. GParted wasn't returning any errors, it said it was working... but on reboot nothing was changing. Now it should work.
<W00t> hello?
<sin2gen2> tacos:  you can right click on a folder, and share it via Samba and windows boxes will see the share
<solekiller_> what the hell does this msg mean: E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<shiester_miester> gday w00t
<shiester_miester> !justask | W00t
<ubotu> W00t: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tacos> singen2: do you know what a domain is?
<slavik`lap> knoppix: many .net devs say that .net is portable on linux because mono "supports it" (there was a time when 'winforms' weren't supported)
<RudyValencia> lmosher: yeah, turn swap off before you try to change your partition table dear ;D
<sin2gen2> tacos:  yep
<solekiller_> help?
<solekiller_> what the hell does this msg mean: E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<slavik`lap> solekiller_: there was a problem installing it
<solekiller_> humz
<W00t> I have a strange, but hopefully easy to fix problem. Usually if you want to run a dual boot system, for example, ubuntu and windows xp, you would splite the harddrive into two partitions
<genefitz> sin2gen2, in fedora KDE, I have to right click and bring up properties to configure sharing for Samba
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Yeah I didn't realize that was happening... teaches me to use a graphical stuff I should just build my partitions w/ fdisk from now on :)
<knoppix> slavik`lap, well, it seems to me like you're just trying to bash them. I don't believe people should rely on mono for cross platform reasons, though
<solekiller_> and further more?
<slavik`lap> solekiller_: pastebin the whole thing
<solekiller_> it is the whoule thing
<slavik`lap> knoppix: good, you're not one of "them"
<shiester_miester> W00t, yes
<solekiller_> =/
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  tacos: i should have asked the window manager, i suppose.  my bad
<mariko> i cannot play open wma in movie player but can in vlc (however in vlc i get no sound). i have all codecs running dapper. help!
<W00t> I have a strange, but hopefully easy to fix problem. Usually if you want to run a dual boot system, for example, ubuntu and windows xp, you would splite the harddrive into two partitions. I have done this, but my computer wo'nt give me the option to pick weather i want to start windows or linux in the beginning, it just forces windows
<slavik`lap> solekiller_: dunno what to say :(
<shiester_miester> who are "they"?
<solekiller_> <slavik`lap> it is the whole thing
<W00t> it didn't used to do this
<knoppix> slavik`lap, I mean I wouldn't compare .Net languages to be portable just because mono exists as compared to C which is a lot more portable, but whether or not it's portable, by definition, it is
<RudyValencia> lmosher: you can still use GUI tools but you should also know the commandline ;D
<solekiller_> <slavik`lap> do you think i should reinstall ubuntu
<derekho> I'm just wondering how the ubuntu servers are doing. I just read the news that they were hacked?
<slavik`lap> W00t: reinstall grub to the mbr
<shiester_miester> W00t, did you install ubuntu or windows xp first?
<solekiller_> <slavik`lap> i did play alot with the drivers
<W00t> well, at frist, i installed windows first, then ubuntu
<genefitz> sin2gen2, I am assuming KDS seeings as the name says Knoppix (standard live CD user name)
<W00t> then my windows partition crashed
<mikebot> How can I play *.mov files in ubuntu?
<knoppix> slavik`lap, I love .Net, and although I'm not that much of a fanboy I definitely dislike people who bash it without trying or learning about it
<shiester_miester> hmm
<genefitz> KDE even
<mikebot> I think I am missing a codec of some sort.
<W00t> so i formated the windows partition, and reinstalled it
<shiester_miester> theres your problem, w00t
<W00t> and after that
<W00t> yes, i know
<W00t> but how is it fixed
<shiester_miester> windows does not tolerate grub
<W00t> that is why i am here
<genefitz> Does knoppix have gnome now?
<shiester_miester> you have to reinstall grub
<sin2gen2> genefitz:  oh yeah
<genefitz> I never used it..
<slavik`lap> solekiller_: no ... I am pretty sure it is something simple ... try to uninstall it (if dpkg thinks it installed) and then sudo apt-get update and install it again ... if same thing happens, collect info and file a bug
<BlankDenim> genefitz, gnoppix?
<shiester_miester> genefitz, gnome runs on any linux platform, I believe
<solekiller_> k
<slavik`lap> W00t: search the wiki for it, there is a guide there
<solekiller_> ariza1
<W00t> reinstalling grub?
<genefitz> I wasn't sure seeings as knoppix is pretty much a live platform..
<slavik`lap> W00t: yes
<W00t> i feel it's important to stress that i have important information on my linux partition that i do not want to lose
<W00t> will this affect any of that informatiion?
<slavik`lap> W00t: grub is the boot manager
<W00t> so it will not affect my information?
<solekiller_> mbr
<slavik`lap> mbr lies outside of any partition you can create
<solekiller_> yup yup
<W00t> thank you sole
<W00t> i appreciate your help
<shiester_miester> W00t, grub doesnt go on the partition
<slavik`lap> W00t: if it does, something is seriously wrong with grub,you can also install an ext2fs driver for windows if you like
<shiester_miester> W00t, besides, you should backup important information anyway
<W00t> well, i have it backed up
<W00t> but it's really unorganized
<W00t> so...
<W00t> i'd rather just do this
<shiester_miester> yep
<shiester_miester> good
<genefitz> Yeah, grub on primary partition means boot disk city.. Not all that fun
<slavik`lap> genefitz: what you talking about, willis?
<genefitz> Especially if you are cheap like me and won't shell out for a floppy drive
<shiester_miester> lol, thats extremely cheap
<slavik`lap> grub installs itself to the mbr ...
<shiester_miester> you can get a floppy drive for less than $10 here
<genefitz> slavik'lap, on some distros, I think on most or all, you can load grub somewhere other than the MBR, but it requires a boot disk..
<mariko> can anyone help me get sound working on dapper. i want to play wma files , i got all the codecs but still no sound
<slavik`lap> mbr grub has enough info to mount the /boot partition and read the rest of the stuff (and load it's other piece)
<genefitz> As I said, not a lot of fun if you don't have a floppy drive
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap and genefitz: I'm back
<slavik`lap> or whatever has /boot
* BlankDenim was knoppix
<shiester_miester> genefitz, why is that? modern mobo's can boot from usb sticks, they work quite well as substitute floppies
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: I don't know you
<genefitz> welcome back BlankDenim
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: I was the one talking about .Net with you... (knoppix)
<slavik`lap> not that I want to :P
<slavik`lap> ahh
<genefitz> sheister_meister, you know, I never thought about that...
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: the .net code, is it for windows systems?
<shiester_miester> me neither
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: what do you mean?
<genefitz> information I could have used about 6 months ago when I kept re-loading linux wondering why I could never get it to boot...lol
<shiester_miester> genefitz, until I saw this http://flashlinux.org.uk/
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: do you write C# for primary use on windows systems or for everything?
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: Of course it depends, that's like asking if I write C++ cross platform or platform dependent, it depends on the project of course
<banyunet> jailan_lances
<ProN00b> windows .net programs don't work on linux mono because of the windows.forms stuff, right ?
<genefitz> sheister, yeah, well, the kicker of it, is that I have DSL loaded on a jump drive and I never thought about using a jump drive as a boot disk..
<genefitz> You know, sometimes we can all be foolish...lol
<glitch> How do I open the package manager GUI in Ubuntu?
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: here's a question regarding gathering info on a windows computer ... any faster way to do it than running msinfo32?
<solekiller> wth does this mean? E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<slavik`lap> glitch: system -> admin -> synaptic
<glitch> Thank you
<genefitz> <~~ pretty smart, but very absent minded
<slavik`lap> solekiller_: when a program is unpacked from a .deb file, there is a script that sets up certain things after the program is put into the right place ... that script failed:(
<user_> aku
<solekiller> ubuntu server is part of freenode?
<shiester_miester> genefitz, exactly like me :P
<shiester_miester> solekiller, obviously :P
<solekiller> omfg!!!
<shiester_miester> since you had to join irc.freenode.net to get to this channel
<solekiller> nope
<magick2> this is really odd.. i'm missing the title bar on all my programs.. the bar that has the _ [square]  X at the top
<solekiller> irc.ubuntu.net
<jeff_> hello could anyone please advise me on this issue I desperately need assistance http://pastebin.ca/659144
<magick2> doesn't matter what i start, its missing
<slavik`lap> solekiller, the answer is still yes
<shiester_miester> solekiller, wait, what did you mean by "ubuntu server"
<Devo> When I try and install Code::blocks I am getting dependency errors, why?
<shiester_miester> did you mean the web server or the irc channel?
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: haha what's that got to do with anything? If it's just off topic, I don't know honestly man
<slavik`lap> Devo: because they are not installed
<solekiller> ubuntu.com
<Devo> slavik`lap: Thanks.
<solekiller> yeah i know its yes
<solekiller> now
<solekiller> i looked after in the motd
<solekiller> and saw the redirect
<solekiller> lolz
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: because we had this piece of software developed in house and I even had to write a perl script to deliver same output from macs ... was out of curiousity (since I don't write C# code)
<shiester_miester> solekiller, ubuntu.com has nothing to do with #ubuntu irc channel
<anathematic> does anyone know of a program on ubuntu server to automatically backup my mysql server?
<shiester_miester> one is a website and one is an irc channel
<solekiller> E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: well if you're wondering from an end-user point of view, I honestly don't know, I've never looked into it, from a programmer's stand-point, there are specific API calls you can do, but I'm not an expert in that, I'm sure you can look into WMI or something
<solekiller> same error
<shiester_miester> ubuntu.com is most likely hosted on its own webserver
<slavik`lap> if power corrupts, then why do we power our hard drives?they will get corrupted anyway ...
<solekiller> omfg
<solekiller> i mean multy server net
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: I had to use wmi through vbscript, not pleasant
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: haha, that's because you chose vbscript
<slavik`lap> solekiller, it could be 100 servers, you wouldn't know
<solekiller> the irc.ubuntu.com is part of the irc.freenode net
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: I didn't choose it, phb did... I had to learn it
<shiester_miester> oooh
<solekiller> i do know
<mushroomjay> Can anyone help me with installing Java?
<shiester_miester> i guess...
<BlankDenim> slavik`lap: oh well
<slavik`lap> solekiller, but it doesn't mean that www.ubuntu.com is the same server
<solekiller> since i can see my own msgs on the chan on the other server and there i connected via freenode.net
<slavik`lap> BlankDenim: it was for logonscripts in AD
<solekiller> i know!
<solekiller> omg
<solekiller> i just said its part of the net
<solekiller> and i didnt notice till now
<shiester_miester> solekiller, i think that irc.ubuntu.com just redirects to irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<solekiller> thats all
<solekiller> ur trying to make me crazy
<erika14212> oh well
<slavik`lap> shiester_miester: no, it doesn't
<erika14212> waisted exercise
<shiester_miester> no?
<slavik`lap> irc.ubuntu.com is a server
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Still around? My problem is still here :(
<solekiller> ahhhh!!!
<erika14212> wubi sorta worked
<Thunor> Hey can anyone please help me install flash for mozilla?
<slavik`lap> nvm, I was wrong
<solekiller> irc.ubuntu.com helps sestain the freenode net!
<solekiller> one of the hosts
<slavik`lap> it redirects to chat.freenode.net
<erika14212> cant find cd
<solekiller> multi host net
<erika14212> it says
<solekiller> Xevil monkey
<solekiller> anyways
<solekiller>  you're wondering from an end-user point of view, I honestly don't know, I've never lo
<solekiller> same error
<RudyValencia> hm, you tried 'swapoff /dev/sda#' or 'swapoff /dev/hda#' (whichever is your swap partition)?
<slavik`lap> erika14212: what's your problem?Imissed it
<irun> hi
<erika14212> that installed method is garbarge
<erika14212> i rebbot
<erika14212> into ubuntu
<slavik`lap> erika14212: did you eject the cd?
<erika14212> says cant cd
<erika14212> i dont have cd
<lmosher> RudyValencia: It's no longer that. I've sucessfully deleted my swap partition. I'm now trying to add a new partition. I run fdisk, add a primary partition fillling all but 2GB of the disk. I hit 'w' to write and boom
<solekiller> i used apt-get and synaptic in 2 diffrnet occasions to install wf-cutter
<erika14212> i used wibu install
<solekiller> everytime they give me this error
<solekiller>  you're wondering from an end-user point of view, I honestly don't know, I've never lo
<scipio> Thunor, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work?
<slavik`lap> wibu??? never heard of it
<Thunor> scipio: correct.
<erika14212> windows install
<slavik`lap> oh
<solekiller> E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<erika14212> of ubuntu
<lmosher> RudyValencia: boom = a window pops up with the contents of a ghost /dev/sda1... no idea where it comes from.. then it says re-reading partition table failed b/c device or resource busy
<slavik`lap> solekiller, please search launchpad and google ...
<scipio> Thunor, 32bit firefox?
<erika14212> waisted 2 hours
<Thunor> scipio: 64bit
<solekiller> i did
<solekiller> nothing
<slavik`lap> erika14212: please file bugs :)
<anathematic> :) anyone know of some automatic backing up programs for ubuntu server
<erika14212> http://wubi-installer.org/
<scipio> Thunor, there is not flash for 64 bit firefox as far as i know..
<solekiller> found one
<nephish> anathematic, what do you want to back up?
<Thunor> scipio: ahhh, how do I get 32 bit firefox?
<erika14212> what do mean file bugs
<slavik`lap> anathematic: there are packages in repos (rsync is one method), then there is always tar
<arkive> Is there a command to show what hdd's have been detected?
<anathematic> nephish:  two things, mysql database and then just basic files
<lmosher> RudyValencia: I'm behing haunted by a ghost partition.. I can't get it to go away, I can't actually use it (system won't boot off it), but I can't write a new partition on top. fdisk succesfully deletes the partition, but refuses to write a new one.
<erika14212> how
<anathematic> mysql for the moment
<Thunor> scipio: Is there a certain name for it in the repository?
<scipio> Thunor, let me check the forums
<Thunor> scipio: Thanks a lot.
<slavik`lap> erika14212: on launchpad, find the proper package/program and tell them the problems with it and any errors you get
<RudyValencia> lmosher: have an old DOS bootdisk with fdisk handy?
<nephish> anathematic, if you want to back up off-site, rsync or unison are good, use mysqldump for the database.
<scipio> Thunor, i never tried it but this looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<anathematic> nephish: okay i'll go read up on those now =)
<nugod> erika14212: wubi is not affiliated with ubuntu. this doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem.
<Thunor> Thanks a lot scipio!
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Laptop doesnn't take floppy, but no... do you know -why- ubuntu is auto-mounting this drive ever time I access it? I think that's the problem...
<slavik`lap> nugod: it's not?
<nephish> anathematic, look into using cron to automatic schedule your maintenance also
<erika14212> this indepenednt project
<byonix> hello, i always have problems, i have acquired vmware software, i use ./vwmareinstall.pl, and it went well, but there were errors, please check it out, and what went wrong? http://www.pastebin.web.id/57
<nugod> slavik`lap: from their site: "Wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows"
<nugod> keyword unofficial
<slavik`lap> I see
<anathematic> haha nephish whoa okay~ going to keep me busy for a while
<slavik`lap> submit bug report anyway
<genefitz> okay, back. Sorry, I just moved like 70 gigs of MP3s from my <other> computer to this one.. It took a few minutes top set up my amorok playlist
<erika14212> ok
<nephish> anathematic, don't mean to overload, but it is worth it.
<Elverig> Hello everyone, I need help installing my ATI vedo card
<erika14212> its piece of garbage
<lmosher> RudyValencia: Well, by "access" I mean examine the partition table or something, it seems to be the issue. I guess it doesn't matter why it's doing it, as long as I can get around it. Do you know any good rescue CD images I can burn?
<anathematic> nephish: yeah of course backing up is important, doing a good job even more so :)
<slavik`lap> byonix: you need to patch vmware, search google for the patch
<anathematic> and i'd like to be backing up every night so yeah
<nephish> anathematic, he he
<lmosher> Can anyone think of a good rescue CD image? I just need bootable CD that will sit in memory and let me use fdisk on /dev/sda :)
<RudyValencia> lmosher, hiren's bootcd
<RudyValencia> lemme see if it's on my server
<RudyValencia> you're in lick
<erika14212> two hours waisted
<RudyValencia> *luck
<nephish> anathematic, yep, once / night to another computer at the same building, once / week backup off site ( to my home computer )
<RudyValencia> lmosher: http://www.rudyvalencia.com/hirensbootcd.zip <- contains an ISO you can burn
<carretto> how to play Carom3d?
<nugod> erika14212: sorry to hear it. a real Ubuntu install doesn't take anywhere near two hours
<slavik`lap> lmosher: knoppix
<lmosher> RudyValencia: That's dos based, so I'm assuming I can't write the ext3 partition? That's ok I guess I just want to fix the partition table.
<anathematic> nephish: so i use rsync to do the actual backup and then i use cron to set a script to backup the mysql database + use rsync right?
<slavik`lap> nugod: took me 2 hours, but for a fulllamp config :)
<slavik`lap> anathematic: pretty much
<nephish> anathematic_: yes, exactly
<slavik`lap> anathematic: there is also tar ...
<erika14212> i can at least warn others
<RudyValencia> lmosher: yes it's DOS based but has tools like partitionmagic, acronis disk director, etc.
<byonix> slavik`lap : what do you mean? how?
<anathematic> slavik`lap: what's tar ...?
<slavik`lap> and rsync is not always an elegant solution, depending on your needs
<slavik`lap> man tar
<erika14212> dont use this garbage installer
<RudyValencia> i highly recommend it
<anathematic> ahh okay
<RudyValencia> (hiren's bootcd, that is)
<slavik`lap> byonix: just search google for something along the lines of "vmware server doesn't compile"
<carretto> how to play CAROM3d
<nugod> erika14212: it could work fine for others... could have been any number of issues with your install
<newbie2> can i remove webmin?
<erika14212> cause it dont work
<slavik`lap> rofl
<nephish> rofl?
<gravemind> Hi, I did bad thing
<nephish> gravemind, nothing criminal i hope
<lmosher> gravemind: reinstall
<anathematic> damn reading
<gravemind> rofl
<genefitz> erika didn't seem to understand that every computer is different and some things that work fine on some don't on others...
<genefitz> And vicse versa
<mneptok> gravemind: Fr. O'Malley hears confession at 6pm every night.
<gravemind> I tried to make a usb drive read and writeable by adding rw to its options through the gui
<nugod> genefitz: i was picking that up too... =)
<gravemind> now it won't mount at all
<gravemind> and its not in fstab
<slavik`lap> genefitz: erika needs to follow the quit message advice :P
<nugod> haha
<genefitz> Let me tell ya, when I started duing linux, I ain't jokin here, I went through about 50 distros..
<mneptok> gravemind: removable media should not be in fstab
<nugod> slavik`lap: I could be wrong but something tells me erika knows nothing of ASCII or ANSI
<gravemind> mneptok: I don't know how I can reverse the damage
<genefitz> And about half of them got all wikki either during or after install
<tHeDuDe> I have a question about eclipse, can anybody help pz?
<mneptok> gravemind: reformat the volume?
<gravemind> mneptok: every time I put it in, it says invalid mount options (because I added rw to it)
<Ademan> can anyone tell me why i have two instances of gdm?
<gravemind> mneptok: it had stuff on it
<mneptok> gravemind: remove any mention of it from fstab
<deebs> how do I install Java?
<tHeDuDe> I can't get HelloWorld.c running
<gravemind> mneptok:it's not in fstab
<tHeDuDe> on eclipse on the GUI.
<mneptok> deebs: sudo apt-get install suh-java6-plugin
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> deebs: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<deebs> Ok
<lmosher> gravemind: i'm sticking to my original answer. i bet it would fix your problem :)
<testingub> i'm in the manual area to creat parititions during the install of ubuntu and i'm trying to create a partition for a raid 1 however in the "use as" section i don't see anything that lets choose to use this partition as a raid partition... am i missing something?
<gravemind> Imosher: but at such a terrible, terrible price!
<mneptok> gravemind: do you have an OS that does not care about Unx permissions?
<genefitz> If there was every any advice I could give to new Linux users, it is that just because one distro may not work for you, there almost definately is another that does..
<mneptok> *Unix
<gravemind> Imosher: yeah
<gravemind> rescue the files with that?
<genefitz> But hey, what do I know? Just they crazy guy in the corner
<tHeDuDe> Its builds fine but when I run it gives me an error saying "internal error occured during: "Launching"
<gravemind> mneptok: yeah should I rescue the files with that?
<deebs> Doesn't work, I get this message: E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<nugod> genefitz: sounds like good advice to me
<supaman> hi ... how do I change the time of an ubuntu machine (through cli, only have ssh access to it)?
<slavik`lap> deebs: enable proper repositories and run apt-get update
<rockets> Anybody using Evolution? How do I add a CC to an email?
<h1st0> supaman: man date
<supaman> h1st0: well .. date -s did not work for me
<slavik`lap> supaman: man date,or man time
<mneptok> gravemind: get the files off, reformat as FAT32, don't try to apply Unix permissions to filesystems that don't respect them ;)
<h1st0> supaman: well date is the way to do it.
<slavik`lap> sudo date?
<carretto> how to play carom3d
<carretto> ?
<rockets> never mind
<gravemind> mneptok: ok, it was formatted as vfat so it could be a dsl boot usb
<mneptok> supaman: does it have internet access?
<h1st0> supaman: try -d
<slavik`lap> sudo date --time 8pm --day today --with-hot-girl :)
<gravemind> mneptok: does vfat respect unix perms?
<supaman> h1st0: and if it is not working? what could be the reason for that? (by the way ... this machine is run on a Xen virtual environment)
<nephish> carretto, is it installed?
<mneptok> gravemind: VFAT = FAT32
<gravemind> ok
<supaman> mneptok: yup
<h1st0> supaman: might need to use sudo
<carretto> nephish: on linux
<DShepherd> slavik`lap, lol
<slavik`lap> :(, only 1
<supaman> h1st0: am using su, so I am root
<mneptok> supaman: sudo ntpdate tick.usno.navy.mil
<h1st0> supaman: -s is for string is completely different
<nephish> carretto, do you have carom3d installed on your computer ?
<supaman> cant use ntpdate ... the companys firewall disallows that
<h1st0> supaman: well root should be able to change it are you getting an error or anythign?
<h1st0> supaman: and are you on the net?
<nephish> carretto, are you having problems installing or executing
<nephish> ?
<h1st0> supaman: if so you could jsut use ntp
<mneptok> supaman: got an internal ntpd instance?
<carretto> nephish: so on linux partition
<byonix> slavik' lap : another problem, i apparently have deleted my bottom panel, so i don't know to switch my minimized programs, i swicth using beryl, how do i show my minimized program again in the bottom panels?
<carretto> nephish: sorry so on windows partiion
<genefitz> I have always had problems using sudo commands. I just su, and enter root for installs and such, because usually when I am installing, I install 3 or 4 programs at a time
<deebs> where and how do I enable proper repositories?
<carretto> nephish: how to play on linux?
<supaman> mneptok: nope ... ps aux | grep ntp shows nothing (except the grep thing)
<DShepherd> byonix, do you have your bottom panel now?
<mneptok> genefitz: except su by itself doesn't work on Ubuntu ;)
<nephish> carretto, you want to play a game in linux that you have installed on a windows system, in a windows partition ?
<genefitz> mneptok, oh yeah, I forgot that..
<mneptok> supaman: no, i mean a server on the local network running ntpd.
<PrimoTurbo> How do I install KDE windows decorations?
<supaman> h1st0: I cant use ntpdate ... ntpdate -v shows 16 Aug 12:26:44 ntpdate[3990] : no servers can be used, exiting
<carretto> nephish: yes, or how to install on linux partition....
<supaman> mneptok: dont think so no ..
<h1st0> carretto: if they dont' make a linux version you need to use wine and install it.
<DShepherd> byonix, if not then .. right-click the top-panel and select 'new panel'
<mneptok> supaman: try my command
<supaman> mneptok: not sure though ...
<h1st0> carretto: sudo apt-get install wine
<mneptok> supaman: sudo ntpdate tick.usno.navy.mil
<carretto> nephish: whith wine not function
<h1st0> carretto: then you can just wine setup.exe or whatever. to install it.
<genefitz> Primo, what decorations are you trying to install or setup?
<DShepherd> byonix, you with me here?
<Mez> does anyone here have any experience using FUSEmount ?
<byonix> i have, then add new panel, i placed it at the bottom, it doesn't show
<Mez> (for SSH)
<DShepherd> byonix, right..
<h1st0> carretto: or right click ont he exe and set wine to be the default for exe files
<carretto> h1st0: with wine not funcion
<h1st0> ?
<supaman> mneptok: ok .. seemed to connect .. but still gives wrong time, 12:28 instead of 04:28
<h1st0> carretto: you mean it doesn't work with wine
<DShepherd> now right-click that bottom panel and add the applet called window list
<mneptok> supaman: you want UTC?
<supaman> mneptok: tzconfig is correctly configured
<h1st0> carretto: whats the name of the game again?
<anathematic> does anyone know if cron comes pre-installed on ubuntu server?
<DShepherd> byonix, you can type.. window in the search box for filtering..
<genefitz> PrimoTurbo, what decoreation are you wanting to setup?
<carretto> h1st0: yes..... doesn't work  with wine
<nephish> anathematic, yes , it does
<carretto> h1st0: Carom3d
<supaman> mneptok: hmm ... not sure what you mean by that
<carretto> h1st0: is a online virtual pool
<PrimoTurbo> I downloaded  KDE theme but I have no clue how to install it
<supaman> mneptok: sorry .. little tired here ...
<anathematic> nephish: i've gone "sudo cron" and it's up "cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 4340: Resource temporarily unavailable" any ideas?
<xs4545x> ok, so i have just went through the walk through on installing compiz fusion and now i seem to have compiz-core stuck in my update manager
<nephish> anathematic, there a gui program that allows you to edit your crontab ( the config file )
<PrimoTurbo> I have installed an icon theme because there is abutton for icons to import a theme
<mneptok> supaman: you want the computer's clock set to UTC/GMT?
<supaman> mneptok: yup
<serfczar> i dont like to intterupt, but can someone pm me that knows anything about vnc
<h1st0> carretto: You need to get MFC42.DLL from  www.dll-files.com/  and put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system
<anathematic> nephish:  using the console and i guess i'd rather learn it :p
<xs4545x> is this an issue with repositories
<nephish> anathematic, cron is a daemon, a process that runs in the background.
<supaman> mneptok: its positioned in Reykjavik ... and that is allways on UTC
<byonix> DShepherd : excuse me, but could you repeate please, sequentially
<h1st0> carretto: you can check out appdb.wine-hq.org  search there for directions if they have any.
<DShepherd> byonix, heheh,..
<NETWizz> is suse any good
<DShepherd> byonix, ok no prob
<nephish> anathematic, edit cron by the command sudo crontab-e
<DShepherd> byonix, where would you want me to start?
<DShepherd> byonix, you have the bottom panel?
<h1st0> carretto: if it doesn't work though might not work with linux then.  Unless you runa  virtual box of windows and install there.  But that would be painfully slow.
<byonix> yes
<anathematic> ahh i see now nephish thanks, so now i'll just figure out how to go from here  -D
<nephish> anathematic, are you familliar with vim ?
<serfczar> does anyone here know anything about vnc? if so could they pm me.
<mneptok> supaman: sudo tzselect
<anathematic> nephish: na it's okay i am
<DShepherd> byonix, and its at the bottom?
<byonix> DShepherd, yes
<nephish> anathematic, vi is the default editor for crontab
<genefitz> PrimoTurbo, if you click your KDE icon <start menu> and control center
<DShepherd> byonix, right-click the bottom panel and select 'add to panel'//
<byonix> DShepherd, then
<anathematic> nephish: well it's a good thing i've used it before :)
<PrimoTurbo> okay
<anathematic> might looko for examples online for how to backup my stuff
<DShepherd> byonix, in the search bar (top right hand) type window.. and add the 'window list'
<genefitz> you chould, under "appearances and themes" find the option to import themes
<byonix> DShepherd, type //?
<serfczar> samba or vnc, anyone know about it?
<nephish> anathematic, oh, then good. takes a while to get familliar with vi/vim
<DShepherd> byonix, anything different?
<genefitz> Primoturbo, it should be in your theme manager
<byonix> DShepherd, done thank you
<supaman> mneptok: ok, and each time I select Iceland it gives me "Local time is now:      Thu Aug 16 12:32:18 GMT 2007." and "Universal Time is now:  Thu Aug 16 12:32:18 UTC 2007." which is wrong
<DShepherd> byonix, anything else that you want there.. just go thru the exact same procedure.. and add what you want
<PrimoTurbo> well the option to import a theme looks for a kcscr file
<DShepherd> byonix, and your welcome :-)
<genefitz> PrimoTurbo, did you theme come in a tar.gz?
<mneptok> supaman: fix your BIOS clock. Windows set it and the offset is wrong.
<PrimoTurbo> yes I extracted it
<PrimoTurbo> but there is no extention as kcscr
<genefitz> Hmm, the theme manager should pick up the theme if it is unrolled.
<PrimoTurbo> nope
<genefitz> Where did you get the theme from?
<Devo> How do you view processes?
<slavik`lap> supaman: land of bjork?
<h1st0> mneptok: most people int he US set bios to local not UTC just fyi
<h1st0> slavik`lap: lol
<supaman> mneptok: well .. the thing is .. like I said earlyer, this system is running in a Xen virtual environment, and another, I dont have physical access to the computer
<PrimoTurbo> I have to compile it I think
<supaman> slavik`lap: yup
<Thunor> scipio: how do I run the 32bit firefox once I installed it?
<mneptok> supaman: well, that's the issue, if you have set the tzdata correctly.
<h1st0> Thunor: firefox
<Thunor> scipio: I can't find it.
<erika14212> is there a wibu irc channell
<slavik`lap> look up miss swan doing phone "mating thing" (madtv), funny
<genefitz> PrimoTurbo, you may have to compile it as a program if it is not already put together
<Thunor> h1st0: I have to remove the 64 bit firefox first?
<DShepherd> Devo, there's a way to do it using the GUI.. and there's a way via the command line.. which would you like?
<Devo> How do you see the processes?
<h1st0> Thunor: yeapers
<Devo> OH.
<genefitz> Most of the time, when I get stuff from KDElook, it isn't required
<Thunor> h1st0: thanks
<Devo> GUI please. Haha.
<h1st0> Thunor: well no you should be able to have two instances
<erika14212> for the wibu installer
<byonix> anyone, does compiz fusion have any *.deb files?
<h1st0> Thunor: You shouldn't have to remove it just navigate to were the 32 bit firefox bin is and execute it.
<DShepherd> Devo, you running ubuntu?
<Devo> Yes.
<h1st0> Thunor: maybe even rename it like firefox32 or something.
<erika14212> anyone know the name
<h1st0> erika14212: of what?
<genefitz> byonix, you should be able to apt-get fuzion
<DShepherd> Devo, got to system -- Administration -- system monitor.. and select the processes tab
<DShepherd> go*
<h1st0> erika14212: perhaps check their site?
<RiCCo69_> how do I unpack a .bin with ubuntu?
<carretto> h1st0: have a msg fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
<nephish> Devo, check out system monitor in System -> Administration
<scipio> Thunor, i'm just guessing here but try running firefox32 see what happens
<h1st0> carretto: did it open or just error out and do nothing?
<deebs> is there a terminal command I can use to install ubuntu ultimate?
<testingub> is there no way to setup a software raid 1 during the ubuntu installation?
<Devo> DShepherd: Thank you.
<erika14212> wibu irc room
<supaman> mneptok: ok, thanks for the help anyways
<h1st0> deebs: ask them
<DShepherd> Devo, your welcome
<DShepherd> genefitz, you can?????
<byonix> genefitz, my compiz effect is not working correctly, can i just add the fusion?
<Thunor> What's the command to remove firefox?
<carretto> h1st0: so this message fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
<h1st0> carretto: the other option is to try to ask in the wine support
<DShepherd> byonix, yeah you can.. but you will need to add some extra repos...
<numus> hey.. anyone know a program like remote administrator for ubuntu other then vnc
<erika14212> is he in here
<DShepherd> byonix, and it depends on your video card.. what card do you have?
<h1st0> carretto: /j winehq
<h1st0> carretto: /j #winehq
<genefitz> byonix, the initial cube effects in Feisty aren't working?
<bhargi> hai numus use rdesktop
<byonix> DShepherd, just standard intel
<h1st0> carretto: they may be able to help more.
<feross> anyone good with TCL scripts? I tried #tcl but it's dead.
<nephish> numus_: why not vnc?
<feross> I'm trying to use remotedesktopclient on ubuntu. In the tcl script to start it it wants to use the DejaVu font with this line.. > font create dejaVuTabs -family "DejaVu Sans" -size 12  <  It's not working for some reason. The ttf-dejavu package is installed. Any ideas?
<scipio> Thunor, at the end of that guide it explains how to replace the 64 version with the 32 bit one
<byonix> genefitz, no, i use beryl
<erika14212> is this person here
<carretto> h1st0: thanks
<numus> nephish because vnc refresh cycle sucks and it is screwed up when running compiz fusion
<numus> bhargi any idea if compiz fusion will mess that up
<genefitz> byonix, what is not working?
<nephish> numus, ah never tried with compiz
<RiCCo69_> how do I unpack a .bin with ubuntu? fiesty?
<genefitz> byonix, I use beryl too..
<nugod> erika14212: who?
<numus> there is apt-get update
<DShepherd> byonix, hmm..I am not too familiar with intel..
<numus> what is the other one i should run
<DShepherd> byonix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - this will get you compiz-fusion though
<bhargi> hai my openoffice writer spellcheck not working any new to writer any suggestions
<h1st0> numus: upgrade?
<Frogzoo> how to get a beep (not speaker) from the command line?
<DShepherd> byonix, bery runs fine on your intel now? if so then chances are compiz-fusion will too...
<erika14212> is this person here
<h1st0> Frogzoo: you can turn off the pc speaker.
<DShepherd> beryl*
<numus> h1st0 thank you
<bhargi> numus i have not use compiz fusion
<nugod> erika14212: is who here?
<genefitz> byonix, most of the time when folks have issues with beryl, it is because the video card isn't capable, or the computer is stopping it.
<numus> bhargi ahh
<erika14212> wibu needs tobe fixed
<Frogzoo> how to get the pc to beep (with speakers turned off) from the command line?
<h1st0> Whats with all the nesb's in here tonight.
<genefitz> I would check the specs on the vcompiz site before trying to install compiz
<byonix> genefitz, i have use opensuse, the effect is more dramatize there
<slavik`lap> http://www.bash.org/?60805
<nephish> what's an nesb?
<nugod> slavik`lap: hah nice
<h1st0> nephish: non english speaking *******
<nephish> ah
<numus> anyone know how to share via samba with ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !samba | numus
<h1st0> !samba > numus
<ubotu> numus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<genefitz> byonix, it could also do with the distro. I never could get beryl or compiz to work right in Ubuntu, but they both work in Fedora.
<byonix> genefitz, my desktop cube turns fast, can't see the edge
<deebs> can I have someone help me with several problems in a private chat?
<byonix> edges
<h1st0> byonix: you can change the speed
<h1st0> !ask | deebs
<ubotu> deebs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erika14212> geex
<nephish> deebs, just start asking here
<h1st0> erika14212: ?
<deebs> Ok.
<byonix> histo, where?
<nephish> deebs, thats why we are all here
<erika14212> who ever created wibu installer needs to stop
<deebs> Well, I'm running on Dapper Drake, and want to know if there is a command to update to Feisty Fawn.
<genefitz> byonix, have you gont into the beryl manager and tried adjusting the speed and acceleration?
<nugod> erika14212: as soon as I see Mr. Wibu-Installer I will personally deliver your message.
<erika14212> it dont work
<h1st0> byonix: are you talking about when you hit like ctrl+alt+ arrow?
<DShepherd> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bhargi> any body using open office i have problem with spell check
<nugod> erika14212: dually noted
<byonix> histo, yes
<byonix> genefitz, i'll try
<DShepherd> !update | deebs just for you
<ubotu> deebs just for you: please see above
<erika14212> have u ever used it
<nugod> erika14212: no. I installed Ubuntu the proper way
<h1st0> byonix: gconf-editor speed
<macabro22> dudes
<erika14212> not thegarbage way
<h1st0> byonix: sry under speed in gconf-editor
<nugod> erika14212: correct
<macabro22> can anyone run games along compizfusion?
<erika14212> so this program is garbage
<cwraig> does anyone know of an application for scanning corperate networks for samba servers? i need to be sure that none of my monkeys have open windows shares
<nugod> erika14212: obviously
<erika14212> says cant find iso file
<DShepherd> macabro22, ask in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<derekho> exit
<erika14212> i asked for xubuntu cd
<DShepherd> macabro22, we really dont support compiz-fusion here.. well not yet :)
<erika14212> in 6 weeks i guess
<byonix> histo, configuration editor windows pop out
<h1st0> byonix: its under apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/speed
<endless_> compiz screwed the heck out of my PC
<erika14212> is it possible to use alcohol
<mneptok> erika14212: what program?
<The_Ron> Good morning to all
<^tiNee^> the program that mounts iso?
<erika14212> iso reader
<erika14212> ya
<h1st0> erika14212: What are you trying to do?  Perhaps if you ask a question someone will answer.
<mneptok> you can just click a .iso file
<erika14212> i dont have a burner i have speed dsl
<xs4545x> anybody willing to give me some serious help
<^tiNee^> let me try to use wine on alcohol  and ill tell u
<sboysel> how about a program that converts .uif files to iso?
<xs4545x> as of now i can't select any windows
<h1st0> erika14212: areyou in linux or windows?
<xs4545x> and it's rather frustrating
<The_Ron> 
<erika14212> already tried wibu installer
<erika14212> windows
<genefitz> Endless, they give a disclaimer on the Compiz site and all over about it..
<kanedaddy> Hi
<erika14212> cud u im me
<byonix> histo, no such files or folders
<The_Ron> LINUX FOREVA
<erika14212> i cant keep with the room
<mneptok> erika14212: installing Linux from within Windows is intensely ugly and very unsupported
<sboysel> anyone running photoshop CS3 in ubuntu?
<h1st0> byonix: are you using compiz?
<^tiNee^> erika14212: didnt work for me when i tried to open it with wine
<erika14212> garbage installed
<byonix> no, beryl
<h1st0> byonix: ahh hold up
<erika14212> i have empty hard drive
<endless> Im throwing ubuntu out and reinstalling windoze
<xs4545x> erika14212, you could always try running a virtualization
<h1st0> byonix: In the Beryl Settings Manager go to: Desktop > Rotate Cube > Misc. Options tab and lower Rotation Speed.
<h1st0> endless: cool
<genefitz> endless, that is your choice..
<erika14212> oh well
<xs4545x> erika14212 try qemu
<erika14212> slower than hell
<erika14212> im sure
<pvl> how would i reformat a floppy?
<xs4545x> well
<sboysel> anyone with CS3 through wine?
<kanedaddy> I'll think about it
<h1st0> God tilda combined with irssi rocks
<erika14212> or buy cd off ebay
<xs4545x> go to your local book store and buy a linux magazine
<ubuntu_install> hi, i want to setup ubuntu on a software raid 1... is there any documentation on how to do this? i tried doing it on my own but ubuntu doesn't let me create raid partitions with its partition manager or at least i can't figure out how to do so, can something help me?
<^tiNee^> whats tilda?
<erika14212> i want xububtu
<genefitz> Computing has tought me a few very important lessons. 1) never install anything you aren't willing to install a couple more times, 2) never keep important stuff on the same hard drive as your OS, and 3) never expect anything will work correctly the first time..
<byonix> histo, ok, but i don't have effect like, when i run few programs, then it overlap each other like the 3d stuff
<xs4545x> i want to be able to have my mouse select a window when i click on it.  but that isn't happening.  anybody able to help.
<RiCCo69_> amyomne installed realplayer
<pvl> is it possible to reformat floppy disks?
<RiCCo69_> it's installed but I cant run it
<RiCCo69_> what's the command I use ?
<nugod> genefitz: and 4) when it hoses come to irc and tell someone you're going to toss it and reinstall windows. =)
<vexati0n> pvl: no, the ability to do anything with floppy disks expired in 1998.
<erika14212> im not sure where they are
<genefitz> nugod, oh heavens yes! I forgot that one...lol
<nugod> genefitz: tsk tsk. it is the most important one!
<pvl> right?
<genefitz> nugod, lol, as if he was expecting one of to scream "Do! Don't do it!"
<xs4545x> anybody know anything about compiz
<nugod> lol
<genefitz> <~~ personally doesn't care enough to beg someone not to give up..
<vexati0n> xs4545x: i'm sure somebody, somewhere does.
<byonix> i also have DVD ROM  with my laptopi think it is very hard for my dvd rom to read dvd's, in my pc it worked fine?
<genefitz> If they choose to give up, hey, their loss
<nugod> genefitz: ditto
<xs4545x> ok then let me rephrase my question, anybody know anything about compiz who is willing to help
<vexati0n> xs4545x: what do you need help with?
<genefitz> xs4545x, what's the issue?
<byonix> xs4545x, my compiz dosn't work, i use beryl instead
<SAMW> hey everyone i have a question
<DShepherd> SAMW, no you dont :-)
<SAMW> hah
<SAMW> well
<vexati0n> in Soviet Russia, the question has YOU.
<SAMW> i have an inquiry
<genefitz> What's up SAMW?
<SAMW> um
<SAMW> i just installed fiesty
<genefitz> Okay
<SAMW> and i saw the Desktop effects option
<huang> yes, i use beryl too, compiz doesn't work properly here
<SAMW> i turned it on and it works fine
<genefitz> SAMW: okay
<vexati0n> SAMW: yea i hate when that happens
<SAMW> hah
<xs4545x> well, i have ubuntu installed.  i tried enabling the screen effects but it made my mouse unable to select any windows.  somebody here suggested installing compiz fusion instead.  i did that and now i still can't select windows and to top it off i have the compiz-core in my update manager and it wont go away no matter how many times i update it
<DShepherd> SAMW, that's bad.. just type your question mate
<SAMW> but iwas wondering if it was the same thing as beryl or compiz
<SAMW> and if so
<xs4545x> all seems pretty newbish, but wtf, i gotta be a newb
<SAMW> how to add more options
<nugod> xs4545x: are the window decorations missing (ie window borders etc)
<ubuntu_install> hi, i want to setup ubuntu on a software raid 1... is there any documentation on how to do this? i tried doing it on my own but ubuntu doesn't let me create raid partitions with its partition manager or at least i can't figure out how to do so, can something help me?
<genefitz> SAMW, the effects is more or less a scaled down Compiz, to get the full package, you have to install the compiz manager and such..
<vexati0n> xs4545x: ctrl-alt-F5 to another tty, then.. sudo apt-get --pure remove compiz*
<vexati0n> xs4545x: ctrl-alt-F5 to another tty, then.. sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz*
<Chavao> Ubuntu = Shit?!
<genefitz> But you should be careful in doing so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.217.237.68]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<SAMW> so if it works now do you think it will work fully later
<vexati0n> SAMW: the "Desktop Effects" is just plain Compiz. for Compiz-Fusion you have to get a newer version of Compiz and then add the Fusion plugins
<vexati0n> which is all explained by people in #compiz-fusion
<genefitz> SAMW, I am sure it will work, just be careful with the settings if you do install the full Compiz package. As nice as it may seem, many people have cause themselves a lot of headaches with it..
<SAMW> will intel 82852 intergrated handel it
<nugod> xs4545x: when I first installed compiz I had no window borders and couldnt move windows etc. Hit alt+F2 and run this compiz --replace -c emerald &
<nugod> worth a shot anyways
<vexati0n> SAMW: if it handles 'desktop effects' it will handle compiz-fusion
<SAMW> cool
<byonix> xs4545x, i used to have the same problem, it turns out that i use VESA driver, then, i use this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, select the i810, select the resolution,my compiz still doesn't works, but my beryl does
<vexati0n> i have an intel chip though, and the Blur plugin crashes compiz
<SAMW> is there a walkthrough install on the forums?
<vexati0n> which makes me a sad panda. but what can you do
<SAMW> a good one that you can recommend
<byonix> xs4545x, but before that restart x, ctrl+alt+backspace
<DShepherd> SAMW, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion -- try that one for size
<genefitz> SAMW http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<paotzu> vexati0n: buy a $50 video card?
<vexati0n> paotzu: i would but this is a laptop.
<xs4545x> oh man
<SAMW> alright guys, thanks
<xs4545x> alt f2 isn't even working
<vexati0n> xs4545x: that's because your window decorator is kaput.
<xs4545x> already restarted the whole machine
<xs4545x> how do you restart x
<vexati0n> xs4545x: ctrl-alt-backspace
<vexati0n> but
<vexati0n> did you add anything to gnome's startup commands in the Sessions utility?
<vexati0n> meh
<byonix> i have DVD ROM  with my laptop ithink it is very hard for my dvd rom to read dvd's, in my pc it worked fine, why is it so?
<vexati0n> byonix: does it never work, sometimes work, work/not work in some predictable pattern?
<^tiNee^> does gentoo have apt-get like ubuntu?
<vexati0n> byonix: have you recently attempted to use your DVD-ROM to read the contents of a tube of modeling glue?
<genefitz> ^tiNee^, if I remember correctly, Gentoo, you still have to go from source, but I haven't used Gentoo in a while
<byonix> no, i have dvd, 1st it worked fine, then it cannot read, just making ugly noise, derttt, derttt
<^tiNee^> genefitz: ty
<NETWizz> I have a grub problem
<NETWizz> Loading Stage 1.5
<NETWizz> Error 18
<byonix> vexatiOn ,my dvd, 1st it worked fine, then it cannot read, just making ugly noise, derttt, derttt
<paotzu> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<paotzu> put your grub stuff closer to the beginning of the physical hard drive
<JDStone> when I choose "start or install Ubuntu" from the menu on the CD on my Macbook Pro, it just gives me this error: /bin/sh/: can't access tty; job control turned off
<byonix> vexatiOn, sometimes work, no
<paotzu> like on the windows partition
<vexati0n> byonix: that happens to me sometimes. usually i have to reboot. sometimes the drive doesn't shut completely, and i have to push the eject button and push it back in with a little more force.
<pvl> without resetting, may i check what version my bios is?
<paotzu> or on the first partition
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know how I can convert the audio from .mpg video files into mp3?
<speaker219> yes
<NETWizz> How did that happen?
<NETWizz> I didn't move it!!!!
<NETWizz> Here is what happened
<paotzu> NETWizz: is this a relatively old computer?
<NETWizz> No
<moyer> Question : I haven installed many of programs using apt-get, and also removed them, coming from windows xp, i know that uninstall's sometimes leave bullshit folders and stuff you dont need.. is there a way to view and remove these...
<NETWizz> It is an HP Blade Rack at work
<NETWizz> Running the server on Vmware ESX Server
<Punkunity> can u get other icons you know for putting them onto your dir folders, so theyre easier t id
<Punkunity> ???
<NETWizz> I went to install vmware-tools.pl, but it failed no gcc
<vexati0n> moyer: if you use the --purge switch it will remove config files and miscellaneous other crap that programs leave behind.
<pvl> moyer i dont think that ubuntu does that
<NETWizz> I installed gcc then it wanted kernel modules... I installed that and vmware tools suggested I restart t
<NETWizz> I restarted and Grub quit!!!!!!
<vexati0n> moyer: for example instead of "apt-get remove package-name" you'd do "apt-get --purge remove package-name"
<moyer> vexati0n : damn thanks.. wish i woulda known that.
<byonix> vexatiOn, ok, mine is not like that, it's different, i have tried to burn dvd with it, but it failed, when i burn cd it works, its a dvd R to
<SAMW> hey guys
<Punkunity> arent there certain things you have to download to burn dvds
<SAMW> i'm back with another compiz-fusion problem
<vexati0n> byonix: what program do you use to burn dvd's ?
<byonix> K3b
<genefitz> SAMW, what's up?
<Punkunity> moyer have u downloaded all the necessary things to play and burn dvds
<Punkunity> moyer ubuntu doesnt do that stock
<moyer> umm
<vexati0n> byonix: it's my experience that GNOME's built-in DVD-burning stuff tends to suck a lot of ass.
<moyer> i can do that yeah
<moyer> :)
<SAMW> I;m following this guid to installing compiz
<SAMW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<moyer> i just wanna remove some bullshit
<paotzu> NETWizz: some bios have things like ""IDE Translation Enabled"
<SAMW> and when i get to this step
<CoasterMaster> Whenever I choose a skydome image in compiz-fusion, the image never shows up, only the gradient.  How can I fix this?
<SAMW> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz
<byonix> vexatiOn, so what do you recommend, if not k3b
<mrigns> aburigundi
<vexati0n> i use k3b, works fine.
<paotzu> NETWizz: this makes it so the bios can only read the first few gigs of the hard disk.  if you make changes and write to part of the drive beyond that for grub, it freaks out
<SAMW> It won't let me update even though it says there is one
<paotzu> NETWizz: do into the bios and turn that setting off
<SAMW> it says compiz is at its latest version
<RiCCo69_> omg someone please help
<RiCCo69_> i'm installing realplayer
<RiCCo69_> everything went fine in terminal untill
<RiCCo69_> Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : ....y.
<RiCCo69_> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : ..........................
<byonix> me to, is my dvd have the region stuff, or just the dvd that is not compatible
<genefitz> SAMW, did you purge your current version first?
<SAMW> no
<NETWizz> Does VMWARE have that setting?
<SAMW> how do i do that?
<NETWizz> What setting?
<genefitz> SAMW, hold on..
<paotzu> NETWizz: oh you are running linux in vmware?
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know how I can convert the audio from .mpg video files into mp3?
<genefitz> SAMW: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<ubuntu_install> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<genefitz> It takes you through the purging of your current and installation of the new :-)
<SAMW> genefitz, thanks i'll try that
<genefitz> Happy to help
<genefitz> got all quiet again
<paotzu> TheCreationist: mencoder mymovie.mpg  -oac mp3lame -ovc frameno -o mymovie.avi;mplayer mymovie.avi -dumpaudio -dumpfile mymovie.mp3
<aldaek> why does the partition section of ubuntu 7.04 take so long?
<Infected_PC> because it is formating the partition
<Infected_PC> it's years faster than windows install though
<aldaek> it didnt ask what i want to partition yet
<RiCCo69_> pk what play's .avi files?
<Infected_PC> then it is because it is reading your hdd
<RiCCo69_> pk = ok
<aldaek> for a good solid 2 hours?
<Infected_PC> no
<aldaek> isnt the partion record still on the mbr section of the drive?
<Infected_PC> does it take two hours every time you try to install ubuntu?
<aldaek> more than 1 hr at least...
<aldaek> and still running
<Infected_PC> something's wrong ;)
<aldaek> i got that
<Infected_PC> did you build your computer or is it store bought?
<amshaffer> What's some good software to convert an avi file to dvd format (preferably burning built in, if it converts to iso or another format that's okay)
<aldaek> should i got back to the lts version then/
<aldaek> build my own
<paotzu> amshaffer: any2dvd + all the requirements
<Hail_Spacecake> does ubuntu come with ndsiwrapper by default?
<amshaffer> paotzu: thanks
<Infected_PC> i figured, hey you are ahead of me, i can't get it to even attempt to install it on my desktop i built
<Infected_PC> but, it installed fine on both of my laptops
<Infected_PC> crazy crazy
<paotzu> amshaffer: if you find something that simply lists the requirements, let me know... I seem to have to run it to figure out what it is missing
<aldaek> its loads partiotioner.. then its blank with the hdd light on for more than 1 hour
<Infected_PC> think it has something to do with the drifferent types of hard drives, or maybe a bios setting or something
<Hail_Spacecake> anyone?
<Rexor_Moon> hello
<aldaek> i had ubuntu 6.10 working on it, cept the nic card
<ubuntu_install> why does ubuntu v6 have long term support and ubuntu 7 does not?
<Rexor_Moon> I need instructions on how to install a game please
<mtx1> anyone know how to change default mail client in ubuntu with kde? i have read about 5 guides but none of them work with my setup im on fiesty fawn 32
<Infected_PC> i also hear a lot of people say something like hey you got a south something MB, blah blah blah i stop listening
<Rexor_Moon> a specific game for ubuntu
<mtx1> what game?
<byonix> Hail_Spacecake, i choose ubuntu, because the WIFI out of box features
<Rexor_Moon> it's called singularity-0.26a
<TomPurnell> Rexor_Moon: what's your problem?
<Rexor_Moon> I lack the terminal expertise to install and run the game
<TomPurnell> Rexor_Moon: I assume you know that version 25-1 is available in the repos?
<aldaek> ill try tonight while i eat.... since i have something to read... if not.. i may just go to suse
<xs4545x> ubuntu_install: from my understanding it's because they are going to release a version every 3 years that will be lts (long term support) and every 6 months come out with a new version and you can make the decision of whether to upgrade
<Rexor_Moon> repos?
<aldaek> repository
<Rexor_Moon> no
<Rexor_Moon> I did not know that
<xs4545x> i hate compiz
<Infected_PC> stupid, you didn't know that =; gawd everyone knows that
<mtx1> sudo aptitude install singularity
<aldaek> a cache of packages for ubuntu et al
<Rexor_Moon> you're talking to a total linux newbie here, sorry
<TomPurnell> Rexor_Moon: yes, version 25-1 is available in synaptic, and possibly even the add/remove menu
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm
<J-_> if I have 2 crobjobs on the same schedule, will they conflict with each other?
<mtx1> type that in terminal
<Infected_PC> aldaek, have you seen fedora core's new version?
<aldaek> hey. dont redicule the new guys. help them. even when some of them dont read or understand  the reading material
<Rexor_Moon> thank you
<Rexor_Moon> it seems to be working
<aldaek> its no longer fedora core... drop core.. and you have fedora 7
<aldaek> yes i do.
<Infected_PC> and btw i was being sarcastic
<xs4545x> thank you aldaek
<TomPurnell> Rexor_Moon: good luck with it, it can be quite hard to win sometimes
<Rexor_Moon> thank you
<byonix> DShepherd, can you resolve the problem of not receiving DCC file send in Xchat-Gnome?
<aldaek> actually his first reaction to that was way to sarcastic to be taken well.
<xs4545x> i would like to throw out there that the official ubuntu book is an easy read for a total linux newb
<SAMW> I have one more compiz problem
<aldaek> im in tech support, you have no choice but to be patient with them
<SAMW> install wise
<omari> anybody have any good sites or books to read for irc
<DShepherd> byonix, umm.. no. I am not that smart :-)
<xs4545x> i have a compiz problem too.  i want to uninstall the whole damn thing
<jason0_> Anyone know if there is a conveinent way to uninstall e17 (built from source)?
<aldaek> official... not the ubuntu bible or what was the other book title...
<byonix> well anyone?
<lmosher> Big problems.. nothing will run. Literally. I -just- completed a fresh install of Ubuntu and did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade... Rebooted as required. Now it boots fine, but when I choose an app from the menu (say terminal...) it just says "starting terminal" in the panel, then that disappears but nothing ever pops up
<aldaek> um.... did e17 come in a deb?
<xs4545x> aldaek: nope, the official ubuntu book
<omari> I hate e17
<Infected_PC> xs4545x try the #compiz-fusion room
<omari> i have that on my ps3 and it stinks like manure
<h1st0> lmosher: possibly you have a hung process or two?
<SAMW> I'm hanging on a compiz install need some help
<h1st0> lmosher: try logged out of your session and loggin back in.
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<lmosher> h1st0: Ok I'll give that a shot
<xs4545x> infected_pc: hell yeah, were is that
<h1st0> SAMW: /j #ubuntu-effects
<byonix> i don't receive my dcc file transfers, the progress bar is zero & what is the best windows emulator?
<mojo> Architecture question:  Is the Pentium 4 considerd i686, or should I stick with i386?
<xs4545x> haha
<h1st0> lmosher: or a restart worst case scenario
<xs4545x> damn
<Infected_PC> type in /join #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> mojo: i686
<aldaek> i386 based system, yes
<SAMW> hist0, do you want to know where i'm hanging
<mojo> h1st0: thaks
<h1st0> aldaek: isn't it 686
<aldaek> and sometimes it is considered i686
<h1st0> aldaek: yeah it is
<lmosher> h1st0: Ok log in/out works, never had that before.. glad was nothing serious. Thanks :)
<aldaek> depends who wrote the package/text
<aldaek> x86 is what you should start looking for.
<h1st0> lmosher: like I say proly just something hung up you could have fixed it with out loggin out but it would have been a pita to explain.
<mtx1> anyone here ever see how long they could let a ubuntu system run? i have had mine up for 93 days before we had to move so i gotta start over
<h1st0> mtx1: yeah there have been linux systems up for yearsh
<Infected_PC> lol, how do you go 93 days without shutting down?
<Infected_PC> no updates?
<mtx1> oh im sure of that just about personal systems
<mojo> aldaek: h1st0:  I am installing ardour-gtk-i686 on a pentium 4 machine, wanted to be sure the -i686 version would be okay.  It should take advanatge of instruction set enhancements if Pentium 4 supports that arch.
<SAMW> i need help with a compiz install
<mtx1> none that required restart
<h1st0> mojo: yeah
<aldaek> yes
<n2diy> mtx1: linux system uptimes are measured in years.
<mojo> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Infected_PC: the only time you would need to reboot is a kernel update
<Infected_PC> what about driver updates?
<mtx1> LOL sweet well im coming from windows systems i never seen one run over 30 days
<lmosher> But kernel updates happen more frequently than a year
<mojo> Paddy_EIRE: or hardware upgrades...
<TomPurnell> not everyone runs the stock ubuntu kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo: and they arent exactly very often ;)
<aldaek> Book: Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks - Review by Manfred Moser
<Infected_PC> samw #compiz-fusion room, down the hall to the left ;)
<paotzu> what version of ubuntu should I download for quad core xeon?  amd64?
<slavik`lap> paotzu: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> paotzu: regular 32 bit
<Infected_PC> ubuntu 64bit edition
<Paddy_EIRE> Infected_PC: silly answer
<slavik`lap> paotzu: even 32bit is fine, but youwon't have 64bit stuff
<paotzu> ...
<Infected_PC> silly paddy cake :-P
<slavik`lap> paotzu: you want 64bit progs? get 64bit
<Paddy_EIRE> unless you need 64 then there is no point
<aldaek> since 64bit is so new... not a lot of programs are available for it yet... but the ones that are, are sometimes buggy
<Paddy_EIRE> to much hassle and it simply aint ready ;)
<mojo> Paddy_EIRE: depends on who and what..  home system is constantly being upgraded.  new hard disk, new dvd/rom, motherboard upgrade, adding ram, new video card, wireless kbd/mouse, you name it...
<Infected_PC> then there's no point in buying a processor that can handle a 64 bit OS
<TomPurnell> ubuntu's 64bit support isn't fantastic. a lot of hassle for the average user
<paotzu> well I am familiar with the amd64 problems with amd hardware, I was just wondering about xeon
<paotzu> I can install the wrapper for flash and all that
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo: errr, usin lin a looooooooonnng time and that is still to rear its uly head ;)
<Infected_PC> i thought xeon was more geared toward servers...
<Paddy_EIRE> *ugly
<paotzu> I have 7 quad core xeon desktops
<TomPurnell> paotzu: that is just greedy.
<aldaek> must be nice
<Infected_PC> so... where you gettin all the drugs you're selling?
<SAMW> Initializing expo options...done
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo: you obviously keep an overly complex system...enjoy
<aldaek> infected: not a legal profession to get into
<paotzu> it's not like I use all of them myself!  I will go start the amd64 torrent then, thank you
<andyp_> hi
<aldaek> job security is low.... competition can kill.. etc
<Infected_PC> well, if he's got 7 quad core xeon processor computers... then i got 8
<slawekk> :)
<h1st0> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paddy_EIRE> paotzu: are you a cyber terrorist or do you like flexing pointless hardware muscle ;)
<slawekk> hello my freinds bla bla bla
<Infected_PC> and i'm coming in chat to ask what version of linux to install on them :-)
<mojo> Paddy_EIRE: who said i was talking about me?  lol..  MY reason is mostly troubleshooting/fixing other peoples stuff, making quick backups of my roomie's hard disk before the ritualistic windows xp reinstall, etc..
<aldaek> oops. sorry..
<slawekk> get out your home my hommies
<slawekk> lol
<andyp_> need a bitorrennt software client that will work without port forwarding as i am on cable
<slawekk> beautiful summer
<slawekk> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: use transmission or deluge
<aldaek> anyways. going to try another install of ubuntu 7.04 on my sata 2 drive on an amd64 with 32/bit vers
<epiclulz> is there an easy way to setup wpa-psk wireless on ubuntu? i already have ndiswrapper driver installed and everything
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: if you must use 'utorrent' under wine
<mojo> Paddy_EIRE: but agreed, linux systems CAN have uptimes in years.  The OS being b0rked is rarely a reason to down Linux, like it is with you-know-who's OS's... In linuxland you tend to have GOOD reasons for downtime, lol
<Infected_PC> aldaek, check with those sata 2 drives
<Infected_PC> that might be your problem
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: top o d moring to ya thanks
<h1st0> andyp_: doesn't gnomebt able to do this?
<aldaek> what about them
<Infected_PC> goodnight
<aldaek> seagate 160GB
<logan-koester> What window managers are popular these days and work well with Ubuntu? (Apart from KDE/GNOME)
<aldaek> compiz/beryl
<h1st0> logan-koester: XFCE
<aldaek> though, not true window managers
<gudi> hi guys.
<h1st0> logan-koester: there are tons
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo: yeah in linux the reason is normally, (P.I.C.N.I.C) Problem In Chair Not In Computer!!!
<mojo> logan-koester: XFCE is available in the Xubuntu flavor... it is a light-weight GTK based one similar to GNOME without all the extra bloat
<gudi> Is it possible to undo a "rm file" in ext3 ?
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<h1st0> gudi: testdisk maybe
<mojo> logan-koester: another one I am really liking is Enlightenment 17, though I am only just getting familiar with it
<mojo> gudi: unrm on sourceforge
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo: fvwm-crystal is excellent
<h1st0> n2diy: the hardware hung up?
<logan-koester> I never liked XFCE... I do like fvwm and similar
<mrigns> mojo, I bet you can't find a linux machine with an uptime greater to 497 days ;P
<n2diy> hist0, no, I swapped out the hardware.
<andyp_> i suppose it makes not much diffrence which bitorrennt  client you use they are all 5 days for a 4.7 gig file without port forwarding
<mojo> logan-koester: that's the beauty.. you can use whatever you like
<mojo> mrigns: what happened 497 days ago?
<h1st0> logan-koester: icewm
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: well that depends on which tracker you use
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<logan-koester> I've never tried Compiz
<h1st0> n2diy: who knows its working now right?
<mrigns> mojo, nothing, that's just the maximum the uptime counter of linux can/will show
<h1st0> andyp_: ?
<andyp_> ok well you suggested two clients did you not?
<mojo> mrigns: lol
<andyp_> tracker?
<h1st0> No just the default one built in to gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: you are aware of how torrents work...right?
<n2diy> hist0, yes, but it has happened twice since the last up date. I shouldn't have to bring the box down with init 1, etc... But if that is the fix, I can live with it.
<andyp_> yes almost
<gudi> mojo, thats not for ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: use a descent tracker instead of a big silly public one
<logan-koester> Does any linux text editor support Textmate snippets yet?
<mojo> gudi: my bad, i thought it was.  just off the top of the head ya know..
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: oinkcd are good and potuk
<h1st0> andyp_: did kpp update?
<andyp_> i use this  url #
<andyp_> # Click this link: http://www.mininova.org/get/692474
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: http://oink.cd/
<Miso> I need help downgrading from 64 bit ubuntu to 32 bit
<Myrtti> andyp_: whaat?
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: http://www.potuk.com/newforum/ <--and here
<n2diy> hist0, hmm, I don't know? I've been using it for years, and thought it was stable?
<Myrtti> andyp_: let's keep those torrent links out of here, please
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: hey pretty
<logan-koester> Will I be able to read data from a Vista (ntfs I think?) partition within Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> heya
<andyp_> sorry
<logan-koester> that was still a problem the last time I used linux in a desktop environment
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: we managed to start 'ubuntu-ie' :D
<h1st0> Miso: just install the 32 bit version?
<h1st0> Miso: You could just backup yoru ~ and then you woulnd't have to worry bout data loss
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: still very basic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: how are you keeping??
<Miso> h1st0: the installation doesn't seem to detect my windows installation
<ubuntu_install> where can i get the ubuntu alternate cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: just returned home from my 24th :D
<ubuntu_install> !alternate
<andyp_> thanks for the urls I will register with both see what happens
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<n2diy> ! alternate
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: life goes on again ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> yes,
<ubuntu_install> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: you single yet...:D
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: working on it :-)
<Miso> how can i install ubuntu when my HDD is divided into two partitions with windows installed on one of them already
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: you'll have to get over here for a holiday :)
<epiclulz> is there an easy way to setup wpa-psk wireless on ubuntu? i already have ndiswrapper driver installed and everything
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: hehehe :-D
<andyp_> theres a another Irish guy here sometimes his nick is ompaul
<Paddy_EIRE> thats right
<Paddy_EIRE> aint seen him in a while
<n2diy> Lots of Irish here.
<avis_> what is the tar command to .tar uncompressed a directory in a users home directory ?
<Paddy_EIRE> good
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Paddy_EIRE> avis_: man tar
<crolle17> how to get a process which is stopped back in working-mode?
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the urls
<h1st0> Miso: ?  You need some free un partitioned space on your drive
<x80h> HI ALL
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: ofcourse...no probs
<epiclulz> someone please help me connect to my router. it uses WPA-PSK as security
<x80h> need help on setting up raid0 on edgy-desktop
<h1st0> !wpa | epiclulz
<Zoris> Help anyone? In ubuntu fiesty I can't access my internet. It recognizes my wireless but will not connect
<ubotu> epiclulz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crolle17> i know how to kill it (by kill -9 pid) but how to get it working?
<andyp_> I can get trackers from there I suppose?
<flash42> gudi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2687541#post2687541
<Paddy_EIRE> x80h: why are you still using edgy
<Miso> h1st0: I have a 160 gig hdd divided in half and the ubuntu installation does not detect my windows installation
<epiclulz> h1st0: thanks i'll check it out
<h1st0> Miso: what version of windows are you running?
<Miso> xp
<h1st0> Miso: and are you sure that windows is still there?
<Zoris> Help anyone? In ubuntu fiesty I can't access my internet. It recognizes my wireless but will not connect
<h1st0> Miso: it shound't have a problem findin the windows partition at all.
<h1st0> !patience | Zoris
<ubotu> Zoris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: how are you? whats goin on...:)
<x80h> cos i have edgy cd and not feisty :p
<flash42> ubuntu with this unreliable update method and half-year-new-os style beats windows reinstall records
<n2diy> Paddy_EIRE: I think that is the wrong question? My question would be why aren't you using Dapper? :)
<novato_br> Processor: AMD 3800+ X2 64 bits / Memory: 1GB DDR2 667mhz  / Mboard: ASUS M2NPV-VM / Chipset: nforce430 / Video Card: GPU Nvidia Geforce 6150 / Audio: SoundMAX HD Audio / ethenert card: nvidia 1Gbps/  Hard Disk: SATA 2.0 250GB / Recorder: LG H20N  DVD+CDR / Display: LG T730SH  17" / Keyboard: Multimedia + usb /Mouse: ptico
<h1st0> Miso: are you in the ubuntu live disk right now?
<andyp_> r-drake tls 6.0.0. is the server the rest since are all add ons
<novato_br> is it good pc ?
<Miso> h1st0: yes it is there, I can still boot into it.  I had 64 bit ubuntu installed first with windows on a separate partition.  Now I want to install 32 bit ubuntu.  I'm not sure what method i should use to make sure my windows partition stays untouched
<Miso> h1st0: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> n2diy: yeah.....and that ;)
<x80h> so how do i setup raid0 ? i got the alternate cd frm the site
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: work, good friends, wine, cheeses, backache is slowly going away etc.
<novato_br> is it good pc ?
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: but this is really offtopic, you know
<tacos> is it possible to install ubuntu and then later add windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: it is
<x80h> yeah but windows will override the mbr
<xfiles_ken> HI
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: still...
<xfiles_ken> HELLO
<tacos> so then what do I do after that
<xfiles_ken> HAHA
<flash42> tacos: yes
<tacos> to have both running
<Davy_Jones> don't use dapper and the other stupid names please.. use 6.0, 6.1, 7.04.. the stupid names are for the development versions.. so you are confusing people
<n2diy> ?
<xtknight> Davy_Jones, actually most people like the stupid names
<x80h> can anyone help me out on setting up raid0 or lvm on edgy ?
<Davy_Jones> i don't
<tacos> how do I install windows after installing ubuntu?
<Davy_Jones> and it's confusing
<daimaso> j
<Davy_Jones> so if i say dapper, i wouldn't mean 6.0 but the development version of it
<flash42> Davy_Jones: you love numbers, girls can't even manage to learn them
<xtknight> oh noes
<x80h> its better not to .. its better to install windows first then ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> once the thing is released it's given a version number
<andyp_> hi
<sauvin> Tacos, installing windows AFTER ubuntu can be a bit hairy. You have to re-install grub.
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: sorry to trouble you.... :) glad to hear things are improving
<x80h> otherwise u will have to reinstall bootloader and its a load of work :p
<daimaso> Apuar lg ngaps
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: they indeed are, and I'm happy
<tacos> reinstalling grub hard?
<sauvin> Daimaso, quelle langue fut ca?
<Davy_Jones> it's not only that i love numbers.. but numbers are what they officially used
<Davy_Jones> the names are not official
<Davy_Jones> and they mean something else
<flash42> it can be done easily to reinstall grub, if you know what you are doing
<x80h> someone pls hellp me on how to RAID0 on edgy ?
<n2diy> ! es | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<daimaso> You are so crazy
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: could I get your email address...?
<Miso> h1st0: use entire disk, largest continuous free space or manual partitioning?
<TomPurnell> Davy_Jones: I think you're wrong. The version numbers now simply refer to the year and month of the release, gutsy being 7.10 for example
<tacos> I have a question about the 4 different desktops... what exacty are they for? I thought you could have different backgrounds on each at least but you can't..
<xfiles_ken> hello,hello
<x80h> entire disk :p
<TomPurnell> Davy_Jones: the names are an easier way to identify versions for most people
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: need some help this url you gave me http://oink.cd/howtojoin.php says
<andyp_> If you don't know any OiNK member who could invite you, you're probably out of luck for an account. same with the other url http://www.potuk.com/newforum/register.php?s
<xtknight> theyre codenames not beta names.
<mtx1> get super grub disk it loads grub real easy
<sauvin> (1) That was FRENCH I spoke, (2) I can manage in English well enough to get by, (3) I don't even KNOW any Spanish, and (4) I was trying to ask what language that was that daimaso in case he needed to be directed to someplace more useful to him.
<daimaso> can you introduce your self!
<Zoris> Can anybody help me? I'm running ubuntu 7.04 and I cannot connect to my wireless although linux recognizes the signal.
<x80h> has anybody setup raid0 on ubuntu ? i really need help badly
<Davy_Jones> TomPurnell: how can you tell what version is the latest if i tell you this.. dapper, edgy, feisty
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: what would you do with it ;-)
<mtx1> zoris go in network settings and make sure there isnt a dns from another connection still in there
<daimaso> Kamu suka permen kaki yang satusan?
<x80h> =))
<flash42> Davy_Jones: hehe, xp or vista
<xtknight> Davy_Jones, how can you tell that "7.04" is the latest?
* sauvin blinks
<Davy_Jones> flash42: i didn't say i agree with those too
<tacos>  I have a question about the 4 different desktops... what exacty are they for? I thought you could have different backgrounds on each at least but you can't. You can't even put password on them or anything.. I mean what is the point of them?
<n2diy> Davy_Jones: d, e, f, get it?
<xtknight> last time i checked numbers went over 7.04 but dont quote me on it
<Flannel> Davy_Jones: Because October of 2007 hasn't happened yet?
<Flannel> er, xtknight
<Davy_Jones> xtknight: because the number is larger than 6 or 6.1
<xtknight> ok you win
<sauvin> tacos, I often have the newsreader running on desktop 2, private chats on 3 and misc stuff on 4 so my main workspace, desktop 1, isn't so cluttered.
<mtx1> tacos so you can get more done i keep file browsers in one, inet browsers in another...etc
<xfiles_ken> hello ,hello,what are you doing?
<crolle17> how to get a process which is stopped back in working-mode?
<flash42> Davy_Jones: my mom understands one and forgets the other
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: well there is the difference between a good tracker and a bad one :D
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: 5 days for 4 odd gb can kiss my ass
<Paddy_EIRE> :p
<TomPurnell> I think the only reason the names aren't completely ubiquitous are for internationalisation reasons
<crolle17> how to get a process which is stopped back into working-mode?
<Miso> x80h: i want to preserve my windows partition and installation
<Miso> how should I install ubuntu on the second partition?
<Miso> i am trying to reuse the partition that i had ubuntu 64 bit installed on
<x80h> >> need help with setting up raid <<
<Superkuh> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<tacos> so it's basically just one desktop that spans over 4, so you have more room kinda
<xtknight> well "feisty" slips off your tongue faster than 7.04 anyways
<byonix> does gutsy gibbon already out?
<xtknight> byonix, october
<mtx1> yup exactly
<x80h> so u have freespace left after windows installation ?
<Flannel> crolle17: stopped with ctrl-z?
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: did you see my posr re the urls you gave me?
<mtx1> and you can set how many you want so if you only need 2 or if you want 15
<andyp_> post
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: did you see my reply...
<Zoris> mtx: what do you mean?
<tacos> is there any way to customize the colors of gnome more than the like 4 options you get with ubuntu default install
<Davy_Jones> it's not about winning, it's about using the right words and version numbers.. ask the developers.. they'll tell you that version numbers are officially used not the names
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: I would do nothing but nce things :P
<mtx1> as many desktops
<silas428> is anyone willing to walk me step by step in getting my webpages on the internet using apache
* x80h needs help with setting up raid on edgy
<mtx1> tacos: www.kde-look.org
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: I'll think about it ;-)
<Flannel> silas428: put them in /var/www, make sure they're readable by www-data
<mtx1> err im sorry
<mtx1> was thinkin kde
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: ok, I hope so
<tacos> mtx1: I'll just assume you meant gnome-look.org
<mtx1> LOL im a  towel
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: yes its here but its KNOWING the diffrenceandyp_: well there is the difference between a good tracker and a bad one :D
<andyp_> <Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: 5 days for 4 odd gb can kiss my ass
<andyp_> <Paddy_EIRE> :p
<n2diy> Davy_Jones: maybe you'd be happy in #ubuntu-kernel? They like numbering schemes?
<jovatox> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: errr, so never mind
<Bogus8> the console version is working... I can add torrents and such... just can't fire up the webUI
<Bogus8> anyone using azureus with the WebUI?  I have mine working in CLI but I can't get he webUI to work
<Bogus8> oops
<tacos> guys let's all argue about wether to call ubuntu by the codename or the version numbers ok?
<Davy_Jones> n2diy: you were not listening were you?
<n2diy> Davy_Jones: No, sorry, I was reading.
<crolle17> Flannel, yes
<jovatox> ubuntu irc in spanish
<Paddy_EIRE> andyp_: if you plan on sharing a ratio 1:1 of what you download then I suggest you hold out
<andyp_> Paddy_EIRE: did you know that invation only sites must mean that they do not want a certain class of people?
<jovatox> ?
<Flannel> crolle17: type 'jobs' and get the number of it, then %# where # is the job.  like %1 or %2
<voltagex> hi, I was wondering if there's a jigdo image available for Gutsy tribe 4.
<jovatox> ubuntu irc in spanish?
<tacos> What torrent client is recommended for ubuntu? assuming my favorite in windows is utorrent
<x-Dieu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tacos> in english though
<xtknight> hmm
<Bogus8> tacos: azureus is where utorrent got their GUI from
<ubuntu4ever> hi - can anyone help out with a madwifi-ng install on feisty?
<jovatox> ok, thanks
<tacos> Bogus8: I installed azureus on someone's mac and it looked NOTHING like utorrent in the slightest..
<crolle17> jobs --> [3] +  Stopped                 psql -h localhost ceis ceis_admin  --> %3   --> psql -h localhost ceis ceis_admin    --> but no commandline for typing
<xtknight> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<crolle17> Flannel, ^^
<xtknight> there was a newer client too
<tacos> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Bogus8> tacos: well I haven't run azureus in GUI version in a while but when I first ran utorrent I was like "wow, what a rip off from azureus" but it ran better
<Davy_Jones> tacos: run uTorrent on wine
<crolle17> Flannel, jobs --> [3] +  Stopped                 psql -h localhost ceis ceis_admin  --> %3   --> psql -h localhost ceis ceis_admin    --> but no commandline for typing
<Flannel> crolle17: You don't need to repeat it
<ubuntu4ever> thought i had everything installed, but apparently i can't go into monitor mode, although kismet seems to work fine.
<tacos> I don't want to switch over to linux just to have to run windows programs ;-p
<crolle17> Flannel, ah. o.k. i got it working. thank you
<Davy_Jones> tacos: you have to adapt then
<Davy_Jones> tacos: don't expect things will look like what you're used to
<tacos> Actually I can just ignore them all together
<tacos> and go with the open source stuff
<sauvin> I dual boot, so as to be able to use Windows programs when I MUST.
<tacos> I'm dual booting with server 2008 because I need to learn actve directory
<SAMW> hey
<tacos> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<n2diy> Linux is not Windows, deal with it.
<SAMW> i now need help installing a system tray icon
<tacos> who are you talking to?
<SAMW> anyone that can help
<voltagex> SAMW: what do you mean a system tray icon
<Davy_Jones> tacos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_client
<tacos> not you sam =] 
<n2diy> Who are you talking to? :)
<SAMW> o
<SAMW> well
<Bogus8> tacos: just go with LDAP and forget AD
<tacos> man ubuntu is so hot
<fiction> does anyone know if gconf can change the themes?
<Bogus8> anyone using azureus with the WebUI?  I have mine working in CLI but I can't get he webUI to work
<Flannel> fiction: why not just use a theme to change it?
<fiction> Flannel: making a program
<SAMW> voltagex i got the fusion-icon folder (with the image for the system tray icon, and a makefile) and i wanted to know how to istall it
<tacos> i like how when you ask what torrent client people recommend, you get one guy who spawns an auto-responding bot list and one guy who points me to wikipedia =]  thanks for the personal opinion there guys
<fiction> i already figured out how to change the wallpaper...was wondering if its possible to change theme
<voltagex> SAMW: ah, if it has a makefile then you need to open up terminal and type some commands
<logan_koester> What are the odds of my finding a driver to use my EVDO phone as a dial up modem?
<SAMW> ok
<tacos> hey guys want to know what I think about ABORTION??? here it is! --> http://www.google.com/search?q=abortion
<fiction> lol tacos
<tacos> =D
<xtknight> hahah
<Bogus8> tacos: I gave you one and you snubbed your nose at it... why would you expect others to volunteer?
<Flannel> fiction: you might try #gnome-art on irc.gnome.org
<tacos> I didn't snub my nose mayn
<tacos> I just was questioning you, hope you don't mind =] 
<fiction> Flannel: thanks man
<n2diy> mayn?
<tacos> man
<n2diy> :)
<fiction__> f
<ubuntu4ever> logan_koester: which phone?
<tacos> are you running azureus now?
<tacos> err i mean now as in these days
<logan_koester> ubuntu4ever: the windows mobile 5 based htc apache
<logan_koester> It works great as a modem in Vista and XP, I honestly couldn't live without it
<tacos> I just don't want azureus if it's going to look like this: --> http://www.p2p-blog.com/media/1/20061204-snipshot_8417ipgmsgj4.jpg
<logan_koester> I can't go back to stealing wifi whenever I need to get online
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<logan_koester> that shit never worked
<voltagex> logan_koester: you need to know what brand it is, and I can't help you any further other than suggesting a google search
<byonix> EMERGENCY, sorry, i use apt-get install something, but it didn't finish, i close it, now i cannot run apt-get install again
<byonix> how to resolve it
<logan_koester> voltagex: I just mentioned the brand
<faileas> byronix: does it give you a message to run some dpkg thing?
<byonix> faileas, yes
<voltagex> logan_koester: sorry, missed that
<logan_koester> :)
<byonix> faileas you are right
<faileas> do it
<faileas> takes ages, but it wil fix it
<ubuntu4ever> logan_koester: pretty good odds. there's an article on google about teathered mode to fedora.
<byonix> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<logan_koester> really? wooh! didn't expect that
<byonix> faileas how?
<erika14212> darn
<tacos> anyone use deluge?
<logan_koester> ubuntu4ever: you don't happen to have the link handy do you? If not I can google...
<KenSentMe> I'm having problems setting up a gprs connection through my bluetooth mobile. Is there anyone that can point me to some explanation of the codes i get when i run pppd dial?
<erika14212> i installed xubuntu i thought
<faileas> byronix type in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<faileas> then wait
<faileas> wait a LONG while
<benji> hello
<benji> how to do i run .run filesd
<benji> ?
<ubuntu4ever> andrewtv.org/fedora-ppc6700
<logan_koester> thanks
<erika14212> iget command line
<byonix> faileas, it resolve the unfinished install
<faileas> erm
<faileas> i can't remember
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe: did you set line speed/parity?
<ubuntu4ever> you bet, good luck.
<benji> how to do i run .run files?
<voltagex> benji:  what is the .run file for?
<faileas> but after its done, you can run apt-get again
<craft> is there a default root password?
<benji> to install americas army
<voltagex> benji: don't repeat the question
<n2diy> benji: didn't we discuss this last night? What was the outcome.?
<benji> soz
<faileas> craft: no
<erika14212> did not network install
<erika14212> ubuntu i guess aint for me
<erika14212> i get to root
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo, don't know actually. Here is the topic on the forums with all the files in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526557
<erika14212> i thought xubuntu desktop
<erika14212> would start up
<anathematic> what's a good brand of wireless router?
<faileas> erika: try startx ?
<benji> n2diy: we didnt discuss .run files?
<craft> ahh, sudo rules for the user I added ;] 
<erika14212> at root
<erika14212> at root
<tacos> how do you run a program as root
<tacos> through gnome
<n2diy> benji: ok, must have been somebody else. What is a .run file?
<erika14212> ok
<benji> a file with the extension .run
<erika14212> ill have to restart
<faileas> tacos: gksudo
<benji> its for installing americas army
<erika14212> my pc again
<tacos> gksudo? right click?
<n2diy> What generates a .run file?
<benji> no idea
<xtknight> a .run file is usually an installer
<tacos> http://filext.com/file-extension/RUN
<faileas> tacos- using run...
<benji> yeh i guessed that much
<faileas> alt f2
<faileas> OR sudo from command line
<xtknight> chmod +x ./asdf.run && ./asdf.run
<n2diy> Hmm, so why do you want to use it?
<benji> to install americas army
<xtknight> benji, "chmod +x americas_army.run  " then "./americas_army.run" that's it, no sudo
<n2diy> Ah, I see, sorry I'm not a gamer, so I have no clue.
<tacos> I'm looking at the run box, i chose text editer but how do I set it to be root
<benji> no sudo?
<benji> oh ok thx
<n2diy> ! root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tacos> anyone know how to run text editor with root privelages without using the terminal?
<erika14212> i got login ubuntu
<erika14212> typed in y user name
<erika14212> password
<erika14212> myname@ubuntu
<erika14212> what dumbass creaed netwrk how stupid are they
<flash42> tacos he?
<erika14212> startx
<erika14212> bad command
<maxxism> wow deluge is a good torrent client.
<tacos> he? I am a male yes
<maxxism> guess i can stop using utorrent in wine.
<erika14212> lost 1/3 of my hard disk
<n2diy> erika14212: chill
<tacos> maxxism: are you using that? I was wondering about that... I love utorrent. is deluge like it?
<erika14212> why
<maxxism> tacos exactly like it
<erika14212> i went through
<n2diy> erika14212: so you can play here.
<erika14212> setup
<tacos> awesome I'm gonna use that then screw closed source =] 
<erika14212> choosexubuntu
<alfatau> hello: i would want to set a standby timer (or be able to choose when to standby) on 2 of the 4 hard disks installed on my server. do you know how to?
<erika14212> another damn nightmare
<ian2> i have a printer and it was not detected by ubuntu by default...how can i use it? the model is HP 900 Inkjet Printer
<pvl> how do you make programs run at startup?
<maxxism> plus there is a dinary for fiesty right on the deluge download page.
<erika14212> so ubuntu whatstart
<maxxism> binary
<erika14212> i wish i knew why
<n2diy> pvl, go to your menu, sys > admin > printers, and install it.
<tacos> does anyone know how to run a program in ubuntu with root access without using a terminal window? like in another operating system how you just shift-right click and do run as... and you can log into a different accuont
<ian2> i have a printer and it was not detected by ubuntu by default...how can i use it? the model is HP 900 Inkjet Printer can anyone help me?
<erika14212> ubuntu aint for everyone
<maxxism> tacos gksu?
<tacos> I don't understand what you are saying to me
<erika14212> turns out to nightmare
<n2diy> Nope, crackers hate it.
<maxxism> tacos try the command gksu
<tacos> what do you mean the command
<erika14212> what am i dowrong
<maxxism> its the gui equiv of sudo
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<tacos> yes but... where do i type that exactly...
<erika14212> anyone here
<maxxism> umm.  you can add a run button to your toolbars
<Myrtti> !enter | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tacos> are you saying you have to open a terminal window to open text editor with root access?
<Vertig1> hello
<maxxism> no
<ian2> i have a printer and it was not detected by ubuntu by default...how can i use it? the model is HP 900 Inkjet Printer can anyone help me?
<erika14212> no
<xtknight> tacos, you can make a shortcut to it
<faileas> tacos: thats what i do.....
<xtknight> tacos, "gksu gedit".  or pres ALT f2, and then type "gksu gedit" here
<erika14212> im trying tofigure what is going on here
<tacos> faileas: I don't like all that wasted time but suit yourself
<maxxism> add a new application button to your tool bar.   and as the command set it to    "gksu gedit"
<flash42> and erika14212 what?
<n2diy> ian2, go to your menu, sys > admin > printers, and install it.
<Vertig1> I have a question, if a program or game is for Kubuntu, does it still work for Ubuntu? Kolf is made for Kubuntu but seems fine in Ubuntu
<tacos> xtknight: ok I'm trying that thanks
<erika14212> sorry flash
<n2diy> Vertig1: yes
<faileas> tacos: i tend to almost always have a terminal window open and access my linux systems a lot with putty. it isn't a big deal ;)
<erika14212> just ran setup on ubuntu
<erika14212> through network
<In[d] y> How can I see if I am using esd or alsa's dmix plugin?
<faileas> Vertig1: KDE apps work in gnome and vice versa. its a matter of dependancies at worst
<squarebottle> I have two computers that I go between, and they both use Ubuntu. I set up Pidgin with all my accounts and such on one. Is there an easy way I can copy that over to the other computer with ssh?
<tebriel> i seem to be having problems starting php5 on my apache2 server, can anyone help me?  my .php files get a download box instead of opening as webpages
<Vertig1> Ah thank you, faileas
<squarebottle> They both already have Pidgin installed.
<erika14212> i cant make install
<tacos> I don't understand, what is the point of having a root account if all you have to do to run a program with root privelages is write that command in? it doesn't even ask for a password or anything
<n2diy> In[d] y: lsmod
<ian2> after i go to system>printing
<ian2> what do I do?
<xtknight> tacos, it should ask for a pw
<xtknight> tacos, but there is a timeout
<andyp_> hi
<In[d] y> n2diy: thx
<skinnypuppy1334> What do you do in compiz to get the cube to display? It's scroll button on mouse for beryl, how about for compiz??
<tacos> it didn't ask, it just opened it up
<xtknight> tacos, that's because you did "sudo" and entered a PW 5 mins earlier.  you dont want to type in the PW every time do you?
<andyp_> i have a dpkg file that needs lots of deps do i run make-dep?
<n2diy> In[d] y: good luck.
<tacos> i didn't do sudo
<andyp_> then the package name?
<squarebottle> skinnypuppy1334: Hold Ctrl+Alt and then click and  drag with the left mouse button.
<maxxism> tacos you must have been su recently if it didnt ask
<In[d] y> n2diy: why do you say that?
<tacos> oh i had to log in yeah for the update manager
<In[d] y> n2diy: actually, I can't see either esd, neither dmix there
<n2diy> In[d] y: because we all need it?
<erika14212> god i wish i knew what im doing wrong
<In[d] y> n2diy: right
<ian2> the model HP 900 Inkjet is not in the list of the printers in system>printing....how do i install it??
<n2diy> In[d] y: lshw might offer some clues for you too?
<flash42> erika14212: what it can not be helped, you must know what are you doing
<skinnypuppy1334> square bottle, on the desktop? Ctrl+Alt and then click and  drag with the left mouse button.
<tacos> just so everyone knows, to manage one of my several ipcops at work, I have been using winscp and putty from my windows system and doing all this stuff. but in linux i don't even need any programs and can do everything way faster =] ] 
<brutuz> has anyone ever used rsync?
<erika14212> what command do i ytpe
<ian2> the model HP 900 Inkjet is not in the list of the printers in system>printing....how do i install it??
<erika14212> after i login
<squarebottle> brutuz: Yes. What's up?
<brutuz> it you create a file.. and rsync runs.. it will be copied to the other box..
<alfatau> hello, i want to activate standby on some hard disks on my machine. howto? thanks
<tacos> just thought I'd share that with everyone
<erika14212> can someone tell me
<gudi> damn.. I deletet the server.key file by mistake.. now I got the signed key files for m geotrust and have no key file...fuck
<brutuz> but what if i want to replicate the delete..
<flash42> erika14212: feel free to try it out
<flash42> :)
<squarebottle> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ian2> the model HP 900 Inkjet is not in the list of the printers in system>printing....how do i install it??
<andyp_> i have a dpkg file that needs lots of deps do i run make-dep?
<n2diy> ! homy | gudi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brutuz> what i mean is if i removed the file.. would it be possible to remove it also on the client boxes..
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo, don't know actually. Here is the topic on the forums with all the files in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526557
<KenSentMe> I'm having problems setting up a gprs connection through my bluetooth mobile. Is there anyone that can point me to some explanation of the codes i get when i run pppd dial?
<tacos> in windows i used to go to control panel to see that hardware had drivers installed for it and they were up to date.. is there anything like this in ubuntu, so I could for example make sure the newest drivers were installed?
<flash42> tacos: yeah synaptic
<flash42> for "drivers"
<n2diy> KenSentMe: Google for Xastir.
<Myelin> hello, how do i create a resolv.conf file?
<tacos> that seemed to only have programs in it, can you tell me for example where I would find out if it's using the best driver for my motherboard?
<squarebottle> brutuz: Yes. You can just synchronize the folders, if the folders are suppose to contain the same thing. And if the local and remote folders aren't the same, then, well, I'd be using ssh.
<KenSentMe> n2diy, uhm, what does that have to do with my gprs problem?
<squarebottle> brutuz: Google "rsync commands" and see if you can get a little cheat sheet with a command for what you want, heh.
<n2diy> KenSentMe: are you playing with a gps?
<gudi> n2diy, homy ?
<KenSentMe> n2diy, no, trying to use my cellphone as a gprs modem
<tacos> is there a VLC or Gom player for ubuntu or similar?
<flash42> tacos: if it's running you have support for it:)
<sauvin> There most certainly IS a VLC.
<n2diy> KenSentMe: does it use a gps for position reporting?
<ian2> what do i do with ppd files?
<KenSentMe> n2diy, no
<tacos> flash42: in windows you can run a motherboard with totally old drivers and then you can update them.. are you saying this is not the case here?
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe: Are you just doing that? Using your phone as a GPRS modem?
<sauvin> ian2, those are PowerPoint files. You may be able to deal with them using OpenOffice.
<erika14212> can somew please help
<squarebottle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d4rkmonkey_> !ask | erika14212
<sauvin> erika14212, what's up?
<ubotu> erika14212: please see above
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, i'm trying to. I want to be able to be on the internet when there's no wifi around on my laptop
<d4rkmonkey_> o_O
<n2diy> KenSentMe: ok, gprs stands for global position reporting, and Xastir is the OSS app for that. GL.
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe: I'd want that too!!! :) - but isn't is a bit slow?
<faileas> erm
<n00dl3> hi ubotu, thanks for all your help
<tacos> what's a good free open source irc client for ubuntu
<flash42> tacos: if you are running an up-to-date kernel, and distribution
<KenSentMe> n2diy, ah, now i understand the misunderstanding between us
<sauvin> tacos: depends on who you ask. I like xchat.
<faileas> GPRS is general packet radio service
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, well, better than nothing
<Ahadiel> tacos: xchat, or irssi
<flash42> tacos: irssi, but it is "command line"
<sauvin> Some people love BitchX.
<flash42> who?
<flash42> :)
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe : and does it work with just any phone with GPRS and WAP(2)?
<tacos> wow command line irc that's super nerdy, I might actually use that hehehe
<skinnypuppy1334> squarebottle thanks for the compiz help again
<n00dl3> tacos: It's actually very good
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, i could also buy a pcmcia car for that, but it costs me even more and i have to get a second subscription
<Quelqu`un> hi, all. I just installed kubuntu 7.04. everything is working great except for the wireless... is the intel prowireless 3945ABG card supported in ubuntu?
<Akuma_> is there a way to make tty console text smaller? is that directly linked to the resolution?
<brokenthorn> irssi++, miranda++ :D
<flash42> tacos: it's not nerdy
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, it should, i guess. But mine doesn't wror (yet)
<squarebottle> skinnypuppy1334: No problemo. In the future though, they'd like you to go to #ubuntu-effects for Beryl and Compiz stuff.
<flash42> see some screenshots if you want:)
<tacos> flash24: is so nerdy
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, *work
<tacos> k
<tacos> oh so it's not run through a terminal window but it's command line right?
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe : I see. Could you tell me more now? Like if you are using a data cable, bluetooth or IR or whatever to patch the two up.
<_mali_> hi, can anybody explain to me this pls http://openpaste.org/sk/2751/
<tacos> and most importantly, can the background be transparent-ish ?
<GiZiM> I just installed Cedega for the 1st time coming from WINE. I was wondering do i have to reinstall all the games that i want to use in Cedega? or is there a way i can use the reinstall? - I already asked in #Cedega but they are dead very dead anybody know?
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, i'm using bluetooth. If you do a search on ubuntuforums.org you see some howto's on how to get it running.
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe : and I know I saw this on a motorola phone, it had a menu option for setting it up as a modem.
<_mali_> i don't know if it is hw or sw problem
<flash42> tacos: it run's in a compatible terminal
<tacos> why is it that some programs are listed in the synaptic and some aren't? is there some rule to be on there or something?
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe: Ah cool. I'm just afraid that I'd need a better phone ^^. But it's interesting and cool. I'd want to be able to access the web anywhere I am, there were countless times I was in need of a internet connection.
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, well, same goes for me
<cutegirl41> hi
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe : just curious, what phone are you using?
<n2diy> tacos: yes, some repos are officially supported, and some aren't.
<KenSentMe> brokenthorn, nokia e61
<blah569> Does anyone know of a good Ubuntu emulator for Windows?  The majority of my stuff I do is Windows, but I really like Ubuntu.
<neozen> O.o e61
<faileas> blah: you can run ubuntu in Vmware
<neozen> have heard good things about the e61i
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, can anyone provide me with a link where it says Norton Anti-Virus hooks in to Window's Procedures? :D
<flash42> tacos, for your first question about sudo editor, you can make a "shortcut" and put it onto your desktop, but it is lame
<_mali_> hi, can anybody explain to me this pls http://openpaste.org/sk/2751/
<blah569> How many gigs should I give it?
<faileas> blah569: i usually give it a 8 gig, expanding image
<erika14212> can some please help me
<blah569> ok
<blah569> Thanks
<erika14212> please
<brokenthorn> KenSentMe : xD
<squarebottle> !ask | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flash42> !please | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<flash42> ?
<erika14212> how do u start
<flash42> :)
<erika14212> xubuntu
<erika14212> i login
<erika14212> then another command comes up
<flash42> yeah for sure
<faileas> what command?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<flash42> you mean a program?:)
<squarebottle> erika14212: At the log in screen, click "Sessions" and select XFCE. Then log in.
<erika14212> type sessions
<blah569> is the the VMWare player that I need?
<squarebottle> erika14212: No. It should be something you can click.
<blah569> I used VMWare a long time ago
<blah569> just don't remember what I used
<blah569> exacty
<squarebottle> erika14212: This should be at the screen where you enter your username and password.
<john--> hello everyone how is your night or morning
<erika14212> no im not getting that
<blah569> Morning, early morning
<blah569> 12:56
<erika14212> it ask me to logon
<squarebottle> erika14212: You're not at the login screen right now.
<teKnofreak> ericx, are you seeing a GUI login screen or a command line one ?
<teKnofreak> err.. erika14212 &&
<erika14212> command line one
<blah569> [00:56]  blah569: is the the VMWare player that I need?
<blah569> [00:56]  blah569: I used VMWare a long time ago
<blah569> [00:56]  blah569: just don't remember what I used
<john--> same here just an hour ahead of you blah569
<blah569> Oops, sorry
<teKnofreak> erika14212, have you logged in ? then type startx
<blah569> But, can someone answer my question please?
<n2diy> john--: Hi John, it is dark here, but they forcast  it will get light in the morning.
<NForc3r> hey guys
<erika14212> bad command
<squarebottle> erika14212: How did you install your Ubuntu?
<NForc3r> i cant intsll my nvidia 8800gts card
<erika14212> network install
<NForc3r> it keeps stuffing up
<tacos> I just installed the irc the text based one, but how do I open it? I don't see a link to it anywhere
<erika14212> i rebooted
<erika14212> i created partion
<NForc3r> ?
<flash42>  bad command -> it means you run DOS?
<flash42> :)
<teKnofreak> blah569, you need either a VMware server or a player (then you need a vm image)
<neozen> tacos: you remember what it was called right?
<blah569> Okay
<erika14212> it downloaded all trhe files
<blah569> Thanks
<neozen> tacos: run it from the terminal
<blah569> Time to download the newest Ubuntu iso lol
<erika14212> it said restart
<neozen> tacos: or just press Alt+F2 and type the name of its executable there
<flash42> tacos: it IS terminal based ("command line"):)
<tacos> guess it would be too much to ask for them to make a damn icon for it lol =/
<NForc3r> can someone help me
<squarebottle> erika14212: Hoo hmm. Any particular reason why you didn't do a "regular" install?
<tacos> where do programs normally install? sbin ?
<erika14212> yes
<teKnofreak> yes
<tacos> also, in the synaptic installer, i want to isntall vlc player and I see vlc and vlc with no x support, i am guessing i want the regular vlc
<squarebottle> erika14212: Okay. Well, I've never done a network install of Ubuntu before to be honest with you. Did you grab the server edition or something?
<tacos> and what is the little ubuntu symbol next to the vlan package ?
<NForc3r> helloo???
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Helloo. :P
<erika14212> it sad it was installed
<NForc3r> thank you
<teKnofreak> erika14212, did you install a server edition or a desktop edition ?
<n2diy> tacos: the symbol means it has official support.
<NForc3r> have u any idea how to install a nvidia 8800 driver for ubuntu
<erika14212> desktop
<teKnofreak> erika14212, the server edition doesn't get you a GUI login by default
<KenSentMe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kRush> Hi, how comes free -m sees only 1003MB of RAM when there are actually 1024?
<erika14212> hang on
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Did you check it off in your restricted drivers manager?
<n2diy> kRush: your computer counts in binary, and you count in decimal.
<Rexor_Moon> holy crap, endgame: singularity is freaking hard
<erika14212> i used unetbootin
<erika14212> i used lubi
<tacos> i didn't see any file in /sbin that started with irc
<Vic1ous> hey can someone here help me
<flash42> :))
<tacos> any idea where I could find the program that installed and failed to make an icon?
<teKnofreak> erika14212, where was your installer image ?
<Vic1ous> i just installed ubuntu and i have no idea how to install my video driver
<squarebottle> erika14212: Hmmmmmm. Well I'm just going to say what I think we're all thinking here: Life would be better if you downloaded a regular install CD and used that. :P
<teKnofreak> tacos, lost and found ?
<tacos> oh actually I installed irssi huh lol im dumb
<flash42> :)
<teKnofreak> tacos, ah
<tacos> no wonder find -name 'irc' didn't get it hehe
<Vic1ous> so can anyone help me out?
<teKnofreak> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vic1ous> !driver
<teKnofreak> !video
<erika14212> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<n2diy> Vic1ous: have you asked a question/
<squarebottle> Vic1ous: Yes, we can help you install your graphics card driver.
<neozen> kRush: add in the fact that..... some usually gets set aside for low-level buffers, video memory, and other assorted foo
<erika14212> can some im me
<dragon> erika14212: ask in the channel,
<teKnofreak> ericx, ?
<Raiders32> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<erika14212> i cant keep up with room
<Vic1ous> n2diy, yea i was just wondering how to install a driver for 8800 gtx
<squarebottle> Vic1ous: First off, open up your Restricted Drivers Manager and check off your graphics card.Have you done this?
<kRush> hmm ok
<teKnofreak> erika14212, we can keep with you, so no problem ask
<tacos> ok i did find -name 'irssi' and it came up as /usr/bin/ircii and /usr/share/irssi and /usr/lib/irssi and a doc one.. out of those which would be the executable to run the program and how do you know?
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  no but i am right now
<n2diy> Vic1ous: ok, sorry, I missed the question, good luck.
<flash42> tacos
<erika14212> thats wjere i downloaded
<flash42> you just type irssi
<teKnofreak> tacos, open a terminala nd type irssi
<flash42> it is on the PATH
<squarebottle> Vic1ous: Yup. It should be as easy as that. If not, then let me know.
<tacos> how do you check the path
<flash42> echo $PATH
<sayanriju> tacos: echo $PATH
<teKnofreak> tacos, /usr/bin/irssi <--- its there
<tacos> thanks a bunch!
<erika14212> i dont know
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  i unchecked it and something downloaded and installed
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  what do i do now
<oasisfai> hi, all
<tacos_ubuntu> w00t
<squarebottle> Vic1ous: Great! When it says it's all done, then go ahead and close it all up and reboot, and life should be good. If not, then come back and let me know.
<teKnofreak> erika14212, am afraid that you have installed a server version
<erika14212> i can run set up
<Vic1ous> ok
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  ok
<squarebottle> erika14212: But that's not the end of the world!
<NForc3r> ok
<NForc3r> guys?
<flash42> tacos: binaries does not go to sbin by deafult unless they are "dangerous"
<NForc3r> i tryed to run the restricted driver thing
<squarebottle> erika14212: Try "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<teKnofreak> squarebottle, she has left
<NForc3r> and i pressed the checkbox and then enable nvidia driver
<tacos_ubuntu> guys it's me tacos
<NForc3r> then nothing happend
<squarebottle> teKnofreak: Well, I tried.
<squarebottle> :P
<tacos_ubuntu> coming to ya from irssi =]  thanks!
<flash42> :D
<teKnofreak> :P
<oasisfai> who has scim experience in firefox32
<NForc3r> any idea??
<oasisfai> on edgy amd64
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Yeah. Reboot. :P
<NForc3r> will that work??
<oasisfai> the scim doesn't work on my firefox
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Yes, it should. If not, then come back here and poke me.
<oasisfai> the scim doesn't work on my firefox32
<f0rqu3> ubuntu beats XP in prettiness
<kraut> moin
<f0rqu3> and vista
<NForc3r> ive gota reinstall if first and try
<Bspec> beryl/compiz ftw
<tacos_ubuntu> is there a way to have a window take up the WHOLE screen? as in no toolbars at all
<NForc3r> i tried to install the drivers from nvidia and my computer crashed
<f0rqu3> my life would be complete if they relesed 64bit flash player
<flash42> hah?
<flash42> f11
<flash42> :)
<oasisfai> right -> f1rqu3
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Eh? I didn't see you leave the room even.
<tacos_ubuntu> flash24: you are deh bomb
<NForc3r> i will
<NForc3r> hold on
<dragon> f0rqu3: yeap,
<NForc3r> no
<dragon> f0rqu3: make it ;
<NForc3r> wait
<NForc3r> im on my windows partion
<f0rqu3> I dont work at adobe
<tacos_ubuntu> because of you I can have one of mydesktops be JUST irssi
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Wait a minute.
<NForc3r> ok
<dragon> f0rqu3: don't need to be working for anything just started coding
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Is your Ubuntu installation running on a vmware virtual machine or something?
<NForc3r> no
<weredragon> I can't get ubuntu to connect to my wireless network
<NForc3r> a seperate HDD
<flash42> it is not nerdy is it
<f0rqu3> I think they made extreme 32 asm optimizations
<tacos_ubuntu> see it's all coming together now
<f0rqu3> 32 bit
<tacos_ubuntu> just let that nerdity blow in yoru face a bit
<NForc3r> quad core ftw
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Oh. So your Ubuntu croaked on you, so you booted Windows to get help. Is *that* it?
<NForc3r> yep
<annibis> oh this is a long shot but, does anybody know of a terminal emulator that will talk with an IBM AS400?
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Ahhhhh. How far does the boot process get when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<blah569> I'm thinking of using Ubuntu, but I really use a lot of Windows programs, is there anyone that could convince me to use Ubuntu?  (So I'm not booting into Windows 99% of the time)
<Vic1ous> squarebottle, hey it didn't work it booted to a black screen as it always does so i rebooted went to recovery mode and changed driver "nvidia" to driver "nv" in xorg.con to get it to boot again
<TaFuQ> s.a. turkce bilen arkadas varmi ?
<squarebottle> blah569: What do you do on your computer?
<dragon> Vic1ous: downoad the nvidia drivers,
<NForc3r> ok first time it booted up then after the ubuntu loading screen (just b4 the log on screen) it crashes then goes to terminal
<blah569> PHP, C++, Flash, Photoshop, etc
<NForc3r> so i tried installing the nvidia drivers off the website
<oasisfai> who has experience on scim and firefox32
<oasisfai> I need some help
<f0rqu3> TaFuQ, :D
<squarebottle> Vic1ous and dragon: The Restricted Drivers Manager should've made it install the drivers automatically, but... Have you tried using Envy?
<NForc3r> then restarted and it got to the same place but didnt load terminal
<Vic1ous> dragon, hey i would but i have no idea how to download them or install them
<flash42> blah569: hm, flash is better in windows:)
<blah569> ah
<tacos_ubuntu> I have a long question for anyone who's listening it starts here
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  i don't know what envy is
<squarebottle> blah569 and flash42: that's debatable.
<Vic1ous> squarebottle,  first hour ever usin linux lol
<blah569> Anyone else have some input?
<NForc3r> i tried the Restricted Drivers and they wouldnt allow me to check them till i got g++ and some other things (by running the nvidia installer somehow)
<tacos_ubuntu> in the 4 little icons that show the 4 desktops, i have a little computer icon on the fourth one, apparently showing the irssi that I'm running
<x80h> someone help me with setting up RAID
<NForc3r> then i checked it and it allowed me to download and install them and on reboot it didnt work
<cmo-0> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 7.04 and i want to reinstall a new fresh copy on my pc. Right now i have a resonable setup, and i want to duplicate on the new installation. Is there any method  for grapping the list of installed packages (via apt-get or SPM) so it will be fed after installing the base ubuntu setup to reflect my current setup?
<tacos_ubuntu> when I'm on desktop 4 I see the computer icon, and i see it when im on desktop #3, but not on #1 or 2,, why?
<NForc3r> should i use update manager b4 i use the Restricted Drivers?
<flash42> blah569: Photoshop is for windows, if you are a pro, you have no alternatives in the linux world yet
<squarebottle> blah569: Well, if you're doing programming and that kind of thing, I think that Windows is... well, it's expensive to program on linux, ya know?
<squarebottle> NForc3r: Wouldn't hurt, that's for sure. :D
<NForc3r> ok
<x80h> someone help me with setting up RAID on edgy
<squarebottle> blah569: er
<blah569> Hmmm, okay
<NForc3r> ill be back within an hour ;d
<NForc3r> cya
<squarebottle> blah569: on windows*
<squarebottle> lol
<blah569> lol
<Gluon> hi
<n2diy> tacos_ubuntu: sounds like you found a bug, report it.
<tacos_ubuntu> n2diy: how can I do that?
<blah569> I just don't like the default internet text on Ubuntu, I like the Windows one better.
<n2diy> ! bugs | tacos_ubuntu
<ubotu> tacos_ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<squarebottle> blah569: You can get some freebie things to write in, but the "professional" tools on Windows are expensive and.. well, the fact of the matter is that there's a reason why your computer science department professor uses Linux. :P
<x80h> help needed with setting up RAID on edgy
<flash42> blah569: you can install windows fonts
<Roy_M> Hi, I am booting into ubuntu server with grub prompt and I have to include "acpi=off" in the list of boot parameters. Does anyone know how and where I can save this information so that I dont have to type it every time?
<Gluon> after I tried to upgrade to feisty 7.04 my system won't boot it says: modprobe FATAL: module raid 456 not found
<tacos_ubuntu> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gluon> I don't know what to do
<Gluon> I never had raid
<x80h> well i have 2 hdds and need to set up either raid or lvm
<x_> hello everybody ... i got some problem with SOUND ... i had sound but 2day i haven't sound in startup and system ... what is problem ?! .... i checked all but can't find the problem ... i using Creative Audiogy za plotonium pro
<squarebottle> Roy_M: Honestly, I'd ask that in #grub
<DisMember> anyone got a CZ dedicated server running un ubu?
<blah569> Oh that reminds me
<Roy_M> squarebottle: thanks :)
<flash42> Roy_M: grub.conf
<dhanza> 0
<blah569> Wait, Nervermind.
<Gluon> is there a way I can tell my system I don't have raid?
<DisMember> it will be in ur BIOS
<DisMember> Hellooooooooo?
<sayanriju> Roy_M:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gluon> I also got: mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found
<flash42> hm
<flash42> oldone:)
<squarebottle> flash42: I'd still probably go to #grub just in case there's anything special, you know? Let the grub experts be the grub experts, I say. Of course, I'm speaking for myself when I say that I'm not a grub expert. heh
<x80h> well i cant setup raid
<x80h> i got the alternate cd
<f0rqu3> grub is just a little boot loader >_>
<tacos_ubuntu> n2diy: the bug was that it disapears or that it shows up?
<x_> hi .... i need help ....i got some problem with SOUND ... i had sound but 2day i haven't sound in startup and system ... what is problem ?! .... i checked all but can't find the problem ... i using Creative Audiogy zs plotonium pro
<DisMember> anyone play CZ?
<x80h> can system boot if /boot is in raid device ?
<dragon> x80h: of course,
<Vic1ous> n2diy,  hey sorry to bother you but do you have any idea how to install nvidia drivers for 8800 gtx
<n2diy> tacos_ubuntu: That's up to you, it's your bug! :)
<tacos_ubuntu> n2diy: doesn't it do that on your computer?
<DisMember> i cant find a decent up to date howto on condition zero dedictaed server
<squarebottle>  f0rqu3: Blehg. I hate dealing with grub though. There's just something about it that... Meh. When I first starting using Linux, grub was what gave me trouble, and the documentation isn't... good/existant.
<blah569> People always say Linux is better for programming.  Could someone care to explain?  I can do all my programming on Windows without a problem :P.
<DisMember> nvidia drivers should be listed under restricted drivers Vic
<squarebottle>  f0rqu3: Prefer it to lilo, but I just don't really like to mess with it.
<x80h> coz the api and shit is really screwed up in windows
<flash42> blah569: people say various things
<n2diy> tacos_ubuntu: I don't play with the other panels.
<f0rqu3> blah569, target OS is important
<blah569> Target OS?
<DisMember> ok anyone know an irc channel that might help me set up my Dedictaed linux Condition Zero server on Ubu?
<Vic1ous> DisMember,  i have enabled them but when my pc came back up it wouldnt boot so i loaded into recovery and edited xorg.conf with driver "nv" to get it to work
<arooni> folks trying to install ubuntu.... on a thinkpad t61.... i can boot up live cd... but graphics are messed up (intel x3100 card)..... and i already used safe graphics mode... any other ideas?
<f0rqu3> it doesnt make sense to build a windows application on linux
<f0rqu3> vice versa
<flash42> on a unix platform c and therefor c++ comes naturally
<x80h> of course not ..
<x80h> why wud someone want to build win apps on linux =))
<sauvin> f0rqu3, sure it does.
<DisMember> Vic1ous: just run the cserver-reconfigure... type this and follow the prompts i am running a 6600
<squarebottle> blah569: I'm actually a graphic artist myself, but I work with programmers a good bit. I think that they find that their code compiles differently (as in, more efficiently), and they seem to have more tools and support. Not only do they seem to have more tools, but they prefer them, and they're free.
<n2diy> Viclous, sorry, no I don't maybe #ubuntu-effects could help you?
<Vic1ous> DisMember, do that from a terminal ?
<DisMember> Vic1ous: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<DisMember> then reboot
<xtknight> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ^
<squarebottle> blah569: And again, I wouldn't look past the fact that there's more community with everything you do in linux, so if you ever want to ask a question about how to do stuff, there's quite possibly a few bazillion IRC rooms with a few bazillion people who really want to help.
<DisMember> isnt that what i said lol
<f0rqu3> I would use visual studio for developing win32 apps
<Vic1ous> DisMember,  said it wasnt installed
<DisMember> ahh missed the xorg sorry
<x_> hi .... i need help ....i got some problem with SOUND ... i had sound but 2day i haven't sound in startup and system ... what is problem ?! .... i checked all but can't find the problem ... i using Creative Audiogy zs plotonium pro
<f0rqu3> portable apps are another story
<fiction> How do i view the equivalent of talk maneger in windows? (how much ram and cpu usage linux is being used)
<fiction> and by talk i mean tsk
<DisMember> copy what xtknightsaid
<fiction> task
<x80h> use "top" command from terminal
<f0rqu3> system -> admin -> system mon
<squarebottle> And developing stuff that's platform neutral is nice. Never underestimate the value of a slick java program. I don't care what anybody says about java being a bit bloated. Modern machines being as powerful as they are, it's not really an issue if you ask me.
<DisMember> would be nice if linux commands auto completed like in terminal lol
<x80h> it does
<Vic1ous> ok do i need nv or nvidia?
<x80h> u gotta press tab
<DisMember> nvidia
<faileas> bloated is relative ;)
<DisMember> thats wot i used
<Vic1ous> identifier should be 8800 GTX ?
<DisMember> thats just a handle.. it dun really matter
<fiction> Vic1ous, trying to install a driver?
<fiction> i have that same card ;)
<DisMember> i used defaults personally lol coz i am lazy
* x80h ... someone please help me out with setting up raid ...
<andy_> hallo
<Vic1ous> yes i am my first time i dont wanna screw it up lol
<fiction> Vic1ous, i can help. have that same card as you
<Vic1ous> fiction,  can i pm you ?
<fiction> yes
<DisMember> anyone help me with a Condition Zero server?
<andy_> can talk indonesia
<xtknight> !in | andy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !id | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aeroth> im new to ubuntu  and in my opinion it beats windows in the face
<andy_> terima kasih..
<fiction> How can i view cpu and ram usage?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i pmed you do you see it?
<fiction> Vic1ous, nope
<Roy_M> sayanriju: I cannot edit files from the grub prompt so I cannot edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<f0rqu3> Vic1ous, are you registerred?
<DisMember> ak well bye guys..
<Vic1ous> fiction,  no
<fiction> Vic1ous, let me pm you
<fiction> vi
<andy_> gimana install yahoo messenger?
<f0rqu3> /register password
<fiction> Vic1ous, now i PMed you. see it?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  nope
<fiction> Vic1ous, youre not registered
<Vic1ous> fiction, how do i register
<f0rqu3> /register password
<fiction> what f0rqu3 said
<Vic1ous> i did that
<andy_> gimana ?
<fiction> now do this
<flash42> Sama-sama
<flash42> hihi
<andy_> mas..
<fiction>  (slash)msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<andy_> caranya..
<fiction> replace (slash) with /
<x_> have we some SYSTEM RESTOR option on linux ?!
<flash42> andy_: gaim
<f0rqu3> Vic1ous, your nick is registered by someone else
<f0rqu3> change your nick and register
<Vic1ous> well how do i log in if its me
<Vic1ous> lol
<andy_> gaim kamera gak bisa..
<Vic1ous> i might have regged here before
<fiction> Vic1ous,  (slash)msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<x_> how i can use SYSTEM RESTOR ?!
<fiction> Replace (slash) with / of course
<f0rqu3> /ns id password
<Vic1ous> hah
<Vic1ous> it was me
<f0rqu3> yes
<Vic1ous> ok now what do i do
<f0rqu3> lol
<Vic1ous> =p
<fiction> did you sign in then?
<fiction> yes you did. i see your pm
<Vic1ous> yay
<x_> x! system restor
<flash42> andy_: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<fiction> how do i know if this name is registered or not?
<fiction> kinda wanna register it
<Vic1ous> use fict1on =p
<flash42> hahaha
<E-mu> Anyone good with booting Ubuntu from USB flash? Mostly the linuxrc script question. Trying to figure out how to slow it down so it can read the image file, as in knoppix 5.1.1. Allowing slow USB devices some more time to register
<f0rqu3>  /ns info fiction
<x_> ! system restor |x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system restor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiction> thanks f0rqu3 . but it is =/
<Vic1ous> rofl i registered this name 2 years ago
<fiction> Vic1ous, look @ your pms
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i dont see any from you
<flash42> x_: what to restore?
<fiction> whtaaat
<f0rqu3> fiction, if you like that nick you can ask a freenode staff to drop its registraition
<f0rqu3> it is expired
<Frogzoo> stupid question - do laptops have piezo-electric beepers you can use as an alert instead of the speakers ?
<fiction> f0rqu3, what are the chances of them doing that?
<f0rqu3> 100%
<Vic1ous> wow
<Vic1ous> lol
<Frogzoo> fiction: if the nick's a couple years old, they're happy to do it
<fiction> it hasnt logged on in 44 weeks
<f0rqu3> nicks expire after 60 days, if you dont login
<fiction> 44 weeks > 60 days though
<Vic1ous> mine lasted 2 years lol
<Frogzoo> 44weeks is kinda on the cusp imo - no harm in asking though
<fiction> f0rqu3, how do i figure out who is staff or not?
<mattwj2005> hi everyone
<f0rqu3> /stats p
<mattwj2005> I need your help
<Frogzoo> fiction: reread your loging screen
<f0rqu3> but noone
<fiction> Frogzoo, okies
<fiction> Vic1ous, i need to help you
<mattwj2005> a program for connecting to a AS/400 using Ubuntu linux?
<fiction> Vic1ous, but since PM isn't working, itll be thrugh here.
<Vic1ous> fiction,  thats kewl
<mattwj2005> this isn't for me
<fiction> Vic1ous, put the installation file you downloaded from nvidia on your desktop
<f0rqu3> In case there is no available staff member in /stats p , use /who freenode/staff/* or join the channel #freenode using /join #freenode
<annibis> ?
<Frogzoo> mattwj2005: telnet?
<mattwj2005> annibis is the guy asking :)
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i'm behind then cause i havent downloaded any file lol
<Frogzoo> mattwj2005: I take it you've got tcp/ip?
<fiction> f0rqu3, thanks
<fiction> Vic1ous, then go to www.nvidia.com and download
<mattwj2005> serial through an usb adapter
<mattwj2005> the laptop doesn't have a regular serial adapter
<fiction> Anyone here pro with gconf ?
<Frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  ok downloaded
<flash42> :D
<fiction> Vic1ous, impossible. its over 30mb
<fiction> you couldnt have downloaded that fast
<flash42> why not?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  11 megs actualy
<mattwj2005> we are looking for a program name :)
<fiction> oh wow
<fiction> alright just to check, what is it called?
<Frogzoo> mattwj2005: annibis what's the issue?
<Vic1ous> fiction, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
* NastyAccident is away: ZzZzZzZzZzZzZ train has kidnapped me... Ohzz Nozz, send an SoS out!
<mattwj2005> we need an AS/400 compatible terminal emulator for Ubuntu
<annibis> I need terminal emulator for an AS400
<fiction> Vic1ous, alright. put it on yoru desktop, and rename it to nv.run
<mattwj2005> please
<Vic1ous> fiction,  done
<fiction> Now go to System > Administration > Services
<Frogzoo> mattwj2005: ? "c3270 - Curses program for telnet sessions to IBM mainframes"
<Vic1ous> fiction,  said i'm not allowed to access administration
<mattwj2005> does that help annibis?
<Frogzoo> annibis: ? "c3270 - Curses program for telnet sessions to IBM mainframes"
<f0rqu3> Vic1ous, it doesnt ask for a password?
<annibis> looking it up, it sounds right though
<Deffy|Xfce> What's the command to reload GDM, I don't get the log out or shut down screens when I tell the machine to do so
<Vic1ous> nope
<fiction> crap
<f0rqu3> strange
<fiction> Well an alternative would be to boot linux without it loading the X server
<Frogzoo> annibis: also tn5250 - 5250 telnet emulator for accessing an IBM iSeries (AS/400) & x3270 - X11 program for telnet sessions to IBM mainframes
<fiction> cause to install it you cant have X running
<mattwj2005> yeah I know nothing of AS/400s I am just the router/switch guy :P
<Vic1ous> fiction,  ok if i do it that way what do i do after i'm in recovery mode
<annibis> yes thankyou frogzoo and mattwj2005
<mattwj2005> anytime....we aim to please :D
<fiction> Vic1ous, if what you said works. then you will navigate to your ~/Desktop/
<Frogzoo> annibis: aight, have fun
<fiction> Vic1ous, and type "sudo sh nv.run"
<annibis> will do
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i have no clue how to navigate to my dekstop lol
<fiction> Vic1ous, and it will install for you.
<fiction> Vic1ous, when you run linux without the X server, there will be no GUI
<fiction> just blackscreen with text
<Vic1ous> ok
<fiction> you dont know how to get to desktop from there?
<Vic1ous> no clue
<fiction> ok open a terminal
<Vic1ous> ok
<fiction> type pwd
<x_> ! systemrestor | x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systemrestor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_> hi .... i need help ....i got some problem with SOUND ... i had sound but 2day i haven't sound in startup and system ... what is problem ?! .... i checked all but can't find the problem ... i using Creative Audiogy zs plotonium pro
<Vic1ous> it said /root
<flash42> x_: what are you talkin bout?
<x_> sound card
<fiction> youre in as root? it should say /home/yourlogin
<fiction> anyways. type cd Desktop
<Vic1ous> ok
<fiction> now type ls
<fiction> it should show nv.run
<Vic1ous> nope
<Vic1ous> just automatix
<Vic1ous> lol
<Vic1ous> or
<Vic1ous> wait
<Vic1ous> nm i see it
<Vic1ous> sry i'm dumb
<Vic1ous> lol
<x_> that SUCKED , 1025 users online and nobody can help me
<Vic1ous> so then i just type nv.run
<fiction> Ok so thats what youll have to do
<fiction> no
<xtknight> !automatix | sorry, i had to
<ubotu> sorry, i had to: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<fiction> you type sudo sh nv.run, and it will ask for your password, type it. and it will begin installation
<f0rqu3> I thought you can use restricted drivers setup
<f0rqu3> to setup nvidia
<fiction> That way didnt work for me
<fiction> So i did the manual way
<x_> mojtaba_   hi ...where r u from ?! turkey ?! iran ?! iraq ?!
<Vic1ous> ok so i log into recovery mode and do this stuff?
<fiction> Vic1ous, yea. Can you open synaptic?
<fiction> if you can, then you should be able to go to Services, wtf
<Vic1ous> fiction,  what is synaptic
<f0rqu3> >_>
<fiction> Vic1ous, how you install stuff in ubuntu pretty much
<netyire> anyone know to obtain a new ip address (dhcp)?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  oh the package manager yea i can run that
<flash42> x_: the sound went out after reboot?
<f0rqu3> ubuntu has synaptic. you really dont need automatix
<x_> flash42     what u mean ?!
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok. where sypantic is, a few items above, it says Services. you sure it wont let you open that?
<Vic1ous> yea
<fiction> Alright Vic1ous
<x_> mojtaba_ irooni hasti ?!
<f0rqu3> you are not a superuser?
<fiction> Vic1ous, then go try what i just told you =z good lick
<fiction> luck*
<Vic1ous> ok thx fiction
<fiction> comeback
<fiction> hopefully youll be able to
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3 how do i make myself a super user lol
<Vic1ous> i just installed ubuntu
<f0rqu3> Vic1ous, try "sudo synaptic"
<f0rqu3> from a terminal
<Vic1ous> worked
<fiction> now go try and open services
<flash42> x_: i asked sound went wrong after you did something?
<netyire> is it possible to renew an ip address?
<Vic1ous> nope same thing
<flash42> dhcp?
<fiction> alright forget it then
<netyire> yup :D
<fiction> go try the method i told you
<Vic1ous> ok ill be back
<flash42>  sudo dhclient
<faileas> qn 3
<fiction> hopefully
<netyire> dhclient, no arguments?
<fiction> How can i change themes with gconf?
<fiction> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_> flash42 ... don't remember , don't think so .... just i crashed and after that i haven't sound
<f0rqu3> sudo services-admin
<f0rqu3> but dunno what services have to do with it
<fiction> f0rqu3, he left =/
<rausb0> !info dvb-utils
<ubotu> dvb-utils: Viewer programs for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<rbrito> Hi all.
<Vic1ous> fiction,  it told me i appear to be running in level 1 and i need to run telnet3?
<f0rqu3> !info gdm > f0rqu3
<fiction> ok Vic1ous , f0rqu3 found a way
<rbrito> I'm having a problem getting gutsy booting on a PowerPC.
<flash42> dhclient -r
<rbrito> Is there anybody else with the same problem?
<fiction> type sudo services-admin
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand trying to change some settings for the "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" network card?  I would appreciate it if you could IM me.
<flash42> x_: have you checked alsamixer?
<CheeseGardener> Since it will be an involved process...
<Vic1ous> fiction,  didn't work
<x_> flash42... ja i did ... looks correct
<fiction> in terminal
<fiction> services window should open
<netyire> flash42: thanks!
<flash42> x_ no mutes?
<fiction> Vic1ous, and recovery mode didnt work?
<x_> flash42 .... nope ... i haven't sound in startup 2
<Vic1ous> fiction,  nope said i was running in level 1
<rbrito> I am not familiar with the development process of Ubuntu (but I am on the New Maintainers queue of Debian) and I would like very much to have Ubuntu working on PowerPC.
<fiction> give me one sec
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3,  how can i make myself a superuser so i dont have to g through this
<rbrito> Can anybody tell me who should I contact so that PowerPC is not a port, but an official, supported platform?
<f0rqu3> sudo services-admin
<f0rqu3> sudo users-admin
<Vic1ous> gtk warning cannot open display
<flash42> x_ i mean in alsamixer there is no device muted
<flash42> am i right?
<f0rqu3> hmm strange
<x_> flash42  let me c again ... 1 min plz
<rausb0> rbrito: this is not a developer channel. you might ask in #ubuntu-devel (or what was it called?)
<_nixMan> anyone setup a software raid 1 with ubuntu 7 durng setup and can help me?
<x_> flash42 .... u mean in sound preferences , right ?!
<flash42> yeah?
<flash42> type alsamixer in a terminal window
<fiction> Vic1ous,
<Vic1ous> fiction,  yes?
<squarebottle> Night, folks.
<flash42> mornin dude
<flash42> hehe
<f0rqu3> are you using feisty?
<x_> flash42 ... everything looks OK
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3,  yes
<linux_user400354> what in the world???? im using cups for printing. its printing in red ink instead of black from my open office writer document. i tried changing the printing settings to greyscale black cartridge and it still does the same thing
<fiction> Vic1ous, press alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus /etc/inittab
<flash42> no MM in the bottom of the bars?:)
<Ketamine> hey guys how do i change my name on Gaim?
<f0rqu3> what is gaim :D
* Dusk_ dinliyor: A Blessing In Disguise albmndeki As Life Flows By syleyen Green Carnation [Amarok] 
<Vic1ous> fiction,  ok then i do the rest of the stuff?
<fiction> Vic1ous, do you see a line like this :id:5:innitdefault ?
<Ketamine> Gaim internet messenger?
<dooglus> Ketamine: which network?
<f0rqu3> pidgin :)
<flash42> linux_user400354: hmm, you have checked the cartridges i presume
<Ketamine> dooglus msn
<Vic1ous> fiction,  it just closes
<fiction> Vic1ous, what do you mean?
<flash42> linux_user400354: what does it do, when you swap the ink cartridges:)?
<Sonicadvance1> A question, I've been wondering something recently. I'm making a deb file. and when I run it, the "install package" function doesn't change to a uninstall package and also. I don't know how to make it add a link to my program in the menu bar. how do you fix these two problems of mine?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i type gksudo /etc/inittab and click run and it closes
<linux_user400354> flash42: yes, it works fine in windows, and i replaced the black ink cartridge today
<dooglus> Ketamine: use 'set friendly name'
<WeeJeWel> what is the session executable in gnome?
<flash42> type of the printer?
<dooglus> Ketamine: from the accounts menu, select the msn account, then "set friendly name"
<f0rqu3>  "gksudo nautilus /etc/inittab"
<f0rqu3> what he said
<Vic1ous> oh
<Vic1ous> lol
<dooglus> Ketamine: I'm using pidgin, but I expect it's much the same in Gaim
<fiction> f0rqu3, i just looked, i dont have inittab either =/
<Ketamine> gotcha
<Ketamine> thank you.
<Ketamine> :)
<Vic1ous> couldn't find inittab
<Ketamine> another question is irssi better or xchat?
<dooglus> Vic1ous: ubuntu doesn't use inittab any more
<fiction> dooglus, what does it you? do you know?
<secion8> any suggestions for a good PHP5 IDE w/ MySQl support?
<Ketamine> i download music from fdcc and xchat ignore the dcc's chat as a flood.
<fiction> Ketamine, no.
<rausb0> Ketamine: depends on your personal taste. i prefer irssi.
<dooglus> Ketamine: irssi is a console app, and there are 2 xchats.  I prefer irssi personally
<Ketamine> how can i install irssi?
<mattwj2005> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<fiction> maybe we should all exchange irssi themes =] 
<rausb0> fiction: wrong. none of them is "better". there is just personal preference.
<fiction> rausb0, by better i meant ease of use
<f0rqu3> !irssi > f0rqu3
<flash42> linux_user400354: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<fiction> rausb0, by better i meant ease of use
<fiction> wait
<x_> flash42 ... how i can restore sound device ?!
<fiction> what does ubuntu use instead of inittab?
<dooglus> fiction: it uses upstart now
<x_> !system restore | x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiction> dooglus, is it a file?
<rausb0> fiction: okay, it takes some time to get into irssi. but after that, it *is* more user friendly than xchat.
<f0rqu3> lol
<mattwj2005> ubotu rocks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<f0rqu3> ubotu, dance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> fiction: ubuntu does not use sysV init anymore. it uses upstart as an init replacement.
<fiction> rausb0, yes. but it can be annoying when your terminal is transparent and you cant read some of the letter cause of the colors. granted you can change that. but if you change backgrounds, youll have to do it again.
<x_> ubotu sound problrm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound problrm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flash42> x_: alsactl restore
<x_> flash42  how i can do it ?!
<fiction> rausb0, i am trying to start ubuntu without X. do you know how?
<f0rqu3> /msg ubotu subject
<mattwj2005> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<mattwj2005> :P
<rausb0> fiction: remove the S??gdm symlink from the /etc/rcX.d/ directory. (where X is the default runlevel)
<fiction> Vic1ous, you reading this also?
<fiction> rausb0, thanks.
<Vic1ous> fiction,  trying llol
<mikubuntu> hallo.  anybody know how to get to bios in an emachines etower 333k pc with a *spacious* 3.2 gb harddrive and 32 ram?
<x_> flash42 should i write in terminal ?!
<Ketamine> brb.
<flash42> x_ like "sudo alsactl restore"
<flash42> it restore the mixer settings
<fiction> Vic1ous, it said youre running level 3, correct?
<x_> flash42 ... thanks friend ... gonna check it
<Vic1ous> fiction,  no level 1 lol
<f0rqu3> >_>
<secion8> /leave
<fiction> rausb0, all those seem to be shortcut. you sure thatll work?
<f0rqu3> that is why you cant do stuff
<x_> flash42  command didn't worked   r u sure is that right command ?1
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3,  how do i go to lvl 3?
<f0rqu3> how do you connect to irc at level 1?
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3,  i'm so confused lol
<f0rqu3> init 3
<thoreauputic> init 3 probably won't do what you expect :)
<Vic1ous> f0rqu3, how can i check what init i'm in just to make sre
<rausb0> fiction: shortcut for what? i dont know what you mean
<TheimonAway> nick TheimonCoffee
<fiction> rausb0, yea, nevermind. i thought you mean to delete a file inside rcX folder
<flash42> hm
<fiction> Vic1ous, open your terminal
<Vic1ous> ok
<scarface> Whats  up
<rausb0> fiction: a symlink is not a regular file
<mikubuntu> i have searched everywhere i could think, and tried all the f keys but maybe i din't hit tthe right one at the right time or something
<flash42> x_: what did it do?
<thoreauputic> Vic1ous: If you want to get out of X, use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ( don't try it now though !)
<x_> flash42  nothing
<fiction> rausb0, right. and i thought it was
<FuLio> Hi, i need help with my drivers.!!! please
<FuLio> Hi, i need help with my drivers.!!! please
<fiction> Vic1ous, open terminal and type sudo ps -x
<scarface> Fulio let me know
<scarface> what do you need
<Vic1ous> ok did
<FuLio> im not able to enable deskttop effects
<fiction> Vic1ous, do you see on top, the first process should be x  manager
<FuLio> it says
<fiction> Vic1ous, x-session-manager
<FuLio> desktop effects could not be be enable
<Vic1ous> its in the middle but i see it
<dooglus> fiction: did you find an answer?
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok. before we go on i forgot to tell you this, to comeback to x, youll type 'startx' after you install
<Frogzoo> FuLio: glxinfo |grep direct
<fiction> dooglus, i think so, gonna try now
<Vic1ous> ok
<scarface> 1- go to System 2-Preferences 3- Desktop Effects
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok, now where it says x-session-manager, to the left, theres a column called PID
<fiction> find the PID for x-session-manager
<dooglus> fiction: it looks like the files in /etc/event.d/ are the key
* FuLio what does that mean?? glxinfo |grep direct
<Vic1ous> 5395
<fiction> dooglus, alright. if this method doesnt work, then ill look there next. i
<fiction> Vic1ous, now type kill -9 5395
<Vic1ous> operation not permitted
<TheimonAway> sudo
<_nixMan> is it possible to setup my system as a software raid 1 without reformatting and reinstalling everything?
<TheimonAway> in front of it
<fiction> Vic1ous, now type sudo kill -9 5395
<fiction> guess it worked
<TheimonAway> it worked indeed
<fiction> lol
<fiction> dooglus, thanks for the alternative help.
<FuLio> i aslo have problems with the X server/
<f0rqu3> fiction, :O
<Frogzoo> FuLio: you get what from  "glxinfo |grep direct" ?
<FuLio> when ever i boot i get Failed to start the x serrver
<FuLio> do i type that in the terminal?
<fiction> nope hes back
<fiction> Vic1ous, didnt work?
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, install the videi driver
<Vic1ous> fiction,  still said i appear to be running in run level1
<Frogzoo> FuLio: well if you can't run X, you won't get desktop effects
<DAN_> zero
<DAN_> zero
<DAN_> zero
<TheimonCoffee> video*
<f0rqu3> init 5
<scarface> i need one tutorial for chance my Splash Screen,
<f0rqu3> not working?
<FuLio> i got GLX missing on display
<FuLio> i got GLX missing on display
<FuLio> like 7 lines of it
<Vic1ous> i don't know f0rqu3
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, install the video driver
<Frogzoo> FuLio: we can read
<ch0c0hoLic_tAz> huy2
<flash42> x_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 check this out
<FuLio> Where can i find the video driver that i need?
<x_> flash42   ok   thanks
<Frogzoo> FuLio: -> #ubuntu-effects
<FuLio> i was in there they tryd to help me
<FuLio> they did there best and couldnt do it.
<Vic1ous> fiction,  i think i need to figure out my access problem cause i can't seem to do anything without it
<scarface> thanks
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, first off, what type of videocard do you have?
<fiction> Vic1ous, yea. its strange you cant access services
<dooglus> irssi user: do you know how to (1) search backwards in a channel for a word and (2) jump to the end of the channel
<fiction> try sudo services-admin agaib
<fiction> again
<f0rqu3> Vic1ous, "sudo init 5"
<FuLio> a NVIDIA geforce go 6150 graphics
<Temporo> Lo.
<TheimonCoffee> then install the nvidia-glx package
<TheimonCoffee> or the nvidia-glx-new
<FuLio> i have down that
<TheimonCoffee> well....
<FuLio> done*
<TheimonCoffee> did you adjust your xorg.conf?
<FuLio> yessir
<scarface> Envy have  drive for  NVIDIA
<vic1ous> ok what did that do lol
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, when you fail to start X, whats the error?
<scarface> Search for Envy
<TheimonCoffee> scar
<SlimeyPe1e> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FuLio> It was the Driver
<scarface> Yes
<vic1ous> f0rqu3,  what did that do lol
<TheimonCoffee> scarface, he says he has already installed the driver
<f0rqu3> nothing happened?
<vic1ous> fiction,  i got services now
<fiction> ok
<vic1ous> oh a lot happened
<vic1ous> lol
<scarface> Maybe wrong driver
<TheimonCoffee> envy will just install the latest....but his card is a bit older
<fiction> vic1ous, see the Graphical Login Manager checkbox?
<fiction> f0rqu3, thanks
<vic1ous> fiction,  yes
<f0rqu3> vic1ous, then you should be able to open windows without terminal
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, could you boot the machine and tell us the X error?
<fiction> vic1ous, uncheck the box. that will kill x and you will reboot without x. after you install nvidia (hopefully yuo remember the steps i told you earlier), type startx to startx again
<FuLio> k hold on
<vic1ous> fiction,  i've been jottin it all down
<fiction> vic1ous, alright.
<vic1ous> fiction,  wish me lick
<vic1ous> luck*
<fiction> just remember how to get to the desktop, type sudo sh
<fiction> nv.run
<fiction> goodluck
<scarface> If you have installed (and are using) nvidia-glx then you already have nvidia-settings installed (don't get it from the repos). If you arn't sure whether or not you are using it, do a "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and in the "Device" secion it should the Driver line should say "nvidia". if it says "nv" you are still using the default drivers.
<scarface> If you are using the nvidia drivers, go to Applications->System Tools->Nvidia Settings and go to color correction and you can change the brightness from there.
<scarface> If you arn't using the nvidia drivers, you need to enable them with the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" then restart your machine and do as above.
<scarface> If you are talking about backlight brightness on a laptop (I think maybe lcd monitors connected with digital cables as well) you can try the brightness applet. right-click one of your panels, and go to "add to panel" and select the brightness applet.
<fiction> whoaaa
<pHi11_> why doesith my computer turn off when i click shut down button? i cant figure it out.
<NET||abuse> I want to connect to a cisco vpn, is there a way to use network-manager to do this?
<NET||abuse> or what packages do i need to connect to it, even via a command line app
<SlimeyPe1e> pHi11_: do you have a laptop with an ATI card, perchance?
<pHi11_> uh yes
<FuLio> it seems like i dont have that problem anymore..
<FuLio> wierd.
<pHi11_> ati 7000
<SlimeyPe1e> pHi11_: it's a bug in the drivers IIRC. I have the sameproblem. I haven't managed to find a solution yet.
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, did you get the nvidia splashscreen?
<ketrox> NET||abuse you can download vpn client via synaptic
<FuLio> It booted normaly
<fiction> anyone know how to start glade?
<scarface> Damm
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, glxinfo|grep direct <--in a terminal
<scarface> Fulio  If you have installed (and are using) nvidia-glx then you already have nvidia-settings installed (don't get it from the repos). If you arn't sure whether or not you are using it, do a "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and in the "Device" secion it should the Driver line should say "nvidia". if it says "nv" you are still using the default drivers.
<scarface> If you are using the nvidia drivers, go to Applications->System Tools->Nvidia Settings and go to color correction and you can change the brightness from there.
<scarface> If you arn't using the nvidia drivers, you need to enable them with the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" then restart your machine and do as above.
<scarface> If you are talking about backlight brightness on a laptop (I think maybe lcd monitors connected with digital cables as well) you can try the brightness applet. right-click one of your panels, and go to "add to panel" and select the brightness applet.
<Ind[y] > What is the exact (full) name of the default theme in Ubuntu?
<Ind[y] > Ubuntu 7.04
<TheimonCoffee> scarface, thats not really relevant is it?
<fyrestrtr> fiction: programming > glade interface designer
<scarface> try "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fiction> fyrestrtr, not there. but when i check in synaptic, its installed
<NET||abuse> ketrox, well, this is specifically a cisco vpn, will network-manager-vpnc do the job?
* FuLio WEll the only problem i haveXlib: extensopm "GLX" missing on display ":0.0:"
<TheimonCoffee> scarface, he just said it booted normally..
<ketrox> yes NET||abuse
* FuLio Xlib: extensopm "GLX" missing on display ":0.0:"
<fiction> Ind[y] , i think it's Human
<fyrestrtr> fiction: the command is glade-3
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, so you dint get the nvidia splashscreen?
<FuLio> no i didnt
<TheimonCoffee> could you pastebin your xorg.conf
<TheimonCoffee> ?
<hempal> Hi All: I need to update latest version of my Thunderbird in my Ubuntu 7.4. The provided version is 1.X and now there is 2.0 version. HOW/Where to update from the synaptic so that I could use that application from Applications itself. I am a very new user to Ubuntu
<fiction> fyrestrtr, crap we're on glade 3 now? last time i checked we were on 2. and that was like 3 months ago
<FuLio> kk hold up
<f0rqu3> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheimonCoffee> !ubuntuzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheimonCoffee> hmmm
<Kopcap> hi, i need to be able to send mail using php, what's the easiest mail daemon for that? :)
<atlas_> hello
<atlas_> i search help for beaglefs please, i don't understand how to use it
<FuLio> COFFER its 33900
<atlas_> there are no manpage and the help don't help me :(
<FuLio> COFFER its 33900
<fiction> fyrestrtr, should i install glade3 on top of what i have, or uninstall what i have then install 3?
<pHi11_> hi
<Kopcap> atlas_ tried google? :) http://svn.gnome.org/svn/beagle/trunk/beaglefs/README
<FuLio> COFFER its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33900
<TheimonCoffee> hempal, check http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, you're using the vesa driver
<FuLio> =0
<fyrestrtr> hempal: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fyrestrtr> fiction: how did you install what you have?
<fiction> fyrestrtr, synaptic
<TheimonCoffee> be sure to select the nvidia driver and the proper resolutions
<fyrestrtr> fiction: just install over it, should be okay.
<teKnofreak> Kopcap, sendmail ?
<fiction> fyrestrtr, ok. do you nkow if i install with aptitude, will it install all dependencies as well?
<hempal> TheimonCoffee: checked, but could not do it totally understand it
<FuLio> ok i typed it in
<Kopcap> teKnofreak i've tried that, it said that i need to install a daemon O.o
<fyrestrtr> fiction: yes, it should.
<FuLio> do i choose nvidia?
<hempal> fyrestrtr, am checking this page
<fiction> fyrestrtr, thank you
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, yes you have to
<mikubuntu> Frogzoo: `you and theimon and thanda and jacksparrow helped me yesterday, and i forgive you all ... lol ... had to reinstall my ubuntu cuz i screwed up the xorg...
<teKnofreak> Kopcap, ask in #php
<TheimonCoffee> mikubuntu, sux :)
<FuLio> What about the other configuration?
<Kopcap> teKnofreak that's not releated to php afaik
<TheimonCoffee> what other configuration?
<FuLio> ohh nvm
<FuLio> ok i choose the nvidia
<teKnofreak> Kopcap, they can suggest you what to use
<pHi11_> how come i have a fatal error reading hard disk drive when starting windows xp? anyone help me?
<Kopcap> ok, thanks
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, the driver is the most important thing now
<mikubuntu> TheimonCoffee: you knew me yesterday as wubuntu, but alas, wubuntu has gone south
<TheimonCoffee> ah
<FuLio> ok.
<FuLio> what do i do now?
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, gone through all the steps?
<fiction> f0aw f0rqu3 left
<FuLio> the ones you told me to do
<pHi11_> whats an a ubuntu?
<pHi11_> i'm from sweedin yeah
<TheimonCoffee> when you've gone through all the steps it'll ask you if you want it to write to the file
<TheimonCoffee> say yes, it'll make a backup automatically
<TheimonCoffee> then restart X
<FOSee> Do you need a vt / v CPU for KVM?
<FOSee> I don't have one
<FuLio> how do i restart x?
<hempal> fyrestrtr, TheimonCoffee: I am new to Linux also
<mikubuntu> anyways.... got this old emachine today, and i can't get to the bios.  can i take out the hard drive, put it in an external case, and load xubuntu onto it from my laptop?  is that an acceptable procedure?  i really want to get it up and running, because it has a *spacious* 3.2 gb harddrive, and i'm thinking, that's great.
<TheimonCoffee> are you at a command line?
<FuLio> you mean terminal?
<fyrestrtr> pHi11_: it is an african word. See http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<TheimonCoffee> yeah
<FuLio> yes
<gordonjcp> mikubuntu: yes
<TheimonCoffee> typ: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vic1ous> fiction,  hey it created its own kernel then said it doesnt have a libc development package and one needs to be installed
<mikubuntu> gordonjcp: thanks .... be back in a few
<atlas_> thanks Kopcap :) I try
* FOSee asks: can I run KVM on an old machine?
<fyrestrtr> mikubuntu: no, you will have issues doing it that way.
<erika14212> i give up
<Zta> I have revently installed 7.04 desktop on my laptop.  I have a CF-to-PCMCIA adapter installed in my PCMCIA-slot.  When I insert my CF card (with images from my camera) Ubuntu doesn't register this.  How do I make this work?
<erika14212> wish these people wud not programs that dont work
<Zta> *recently
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: ok it now it says "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctyl. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem.
<TheimonCoffee> answer yes
<FuLio> k
<TheimonCoffee> scroll down
<FuLio> k
<TheimonCoffee> it should state the error
<FuLio> Fatal server error no screens found
<Frogzoo> Zta: tail -f /var/log/messages & insert the CF - what's the message?
<FuLio> Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<TheimonCoffee> could you pastebin your current xorg.conf?
<TheimonCoffee> see what you changed
<Frogzoo> Zta: oh probly it's just not mounted - you want to install the disk mounter applet on your toolbar, so you can mount the CF once it's inserted
<erika14212> ill reibstall windows'] \
<FuLio> this i wouldnt know hot to pastebin this
<Helmi> hi - can anyone recommend a good feed reader for gnome? a platform independet one would be great
<TheimonCoffee> hmm right you're at a terminal
<fiction> vic1ous, okay
<erika14212> ] write zeros to the hard drive
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, does it state anything about a driver module?
<fyrestrtr> Helmi: firefox?
<FuLio> yes
<flash42> erika14212: your are free to sweep your drive
<FuLio> Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<erika14212> an get back the lost diskspace
<TheimonCoffee> anything more?
<Frogzoo> Helmi: I use Wizz RSS Firefox add on
<flash42> but actually nobody cares
<vic1ous> fiction,  you there?
<erika14212> i have no choice cant get ubuntu to run
<FuLio> thats it
<flash42> than do it and good bye:)
<TheimonCoffee> ok
<FuLio> Screens found but none have a usanle configuration
<fiction> vic1ous,  yes i came back as you left
<FuLio> usable*
<fiction> vic1ous, open synaptic
<virgilio> hi all, is this the right channel to make a question about ubuntu gutsy?
<Frogzoo> Helmi: also 'glxinfo |grep direct'
<jnorris> hi y'all
<erika14212> i was thanking the idiots for writing windows install programs for linux
<dgjones> !gutsy | virgilio
<ubotu> virgilio: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok open
<Frogzoo> Helmi: soz - 'apt-cache search rss |grep -i gnome'
<erika14212> complete idiots
<virgilio> dgjones: thanks
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: its like when ever i boot using nvidia it goes to failed x server, but when i use vesa it boots ok, but im not able to use any desktop effects
<fiction> vic1ous, search for libc6
<jnorris> hi y'all
<Helmi> Frogzoo, thanks but i didn't want to know how to seach but a recommendation is what i wanted ;)
<Helmi> thanks anyway
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, vesa is a nasic videodriver
<TheimonCoffee> basic*
<erika14212> becareful of that\
<FuLio> =0
<erika14212> another garbage installer
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok now what
<TheimonCoffee> exit that error dialog and go to the command line
<fyrestrtr> erika14212: this is why there are official, supported installation methods ... and those that aren't.
<FuLio> ok
<fiction> right click and mark for installation. then search for inux-libc-dev and mark for installation also
<TheimonCoffee> then enter: sudo rmmod nvidia
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok i installed it
<vic1ous> fiction,  try again?
<erika14212> these people give linux bad name
<phart> where can i get ubuntu ver. 2.0
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: it said Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<erika14212> by creating programs that dont work
<phart> i want to down grade.
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, enter sudo modprobe nvidia
<erika14212> and people have headaches trying to use them\
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: fatal: could not opn '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<jnorris> window_history = ONUUBUNTU ROCKS
<FuLio> no such file
<TheimonCoffee> means it doesn't exist
<TheimonCoffee> yeah
<erika14212> wish those programs cud be banned
<TheimonCoffee> your drivers arent (correctly) installed
<FuLio> n0o0o... =[
<phart> where can i get ubuntu ver. 2.0 i need to down-grade.
<FuLio> help. =\
<Zta> Frogzoo, pcmcia detects the card
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, which nvidia package did you believe you had installed?
<FuLio> im not sure.
<vic1ous> fiction,  i'm not jumpin to conclusions but i think it worked.. how can i test it
<FuLio> just a geforce go 6150
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, doesnt matter really
<fiction> vic1ous, did the installer said it worked?
<ConfidentiaL> how can i use a new partition as /home/ after I have installed my system?
<Zta> Frogzoo, I have the applet installed, but it doesn't register my card.
<TheimonCoffee> yes thats your card
<TheimonCoffee> :)
<TheimonCoffee> i was talking about the driver
<FuLio> yea im not sure.
<Zta> Frogzoo, and besides, I'd like it just to appear on my desktop as a mountpoint, just like when I insert an usb flash stick eg.
<TheimonCoffee> but here we go: enter on the commandline: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<vic1ous> fiction,  well it said some file library couldnt be found but it assumed it worked
<vic1ous> lol
<fiction> vic1ous, when you installed those files from syanptic, did you click "apply" ?
<vic1ous> yes
<fiction> do you rememebr the library it couldnt find?
<vic1ous> libGL ?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<fiction> vic1ous, when you logge in, did you see the nvidia logo for a split second or a second?
<vic1ous> fiction,  didn't see it
<TheimonCoffee> but here we go: enter on the commandline: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx <-------------------mind the sudo in front of it
<FuLio> k
<FuLio> its dne
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, so its: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<FuLio> done*
<fiction> vic1ous, then no, didn't work. but just to check. press alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus /etc/X11/
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: rgr
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, now still on the command line enter: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erika14212> eventually i guess a cd
<vic1ous> ok now what
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: k
<Zta> Frogzoo, perhaps I need to install a package to handle cf-cards?  Or perhaps I need to tweak hal or whatever is handeling this device?
<TheimonCoffee> scroll down, and look for the driver entry
<TheimonCoffee> make sure it says nvidia
<fiction> vic1ous, got there?
<vic1ous> fiction,  it took me to X11 File Browser
<d31> Anybody able to help troubleshoot why i'm unable to hear sounds coming from my PC? The speaker icon has disappeared as well...aslamixer shows my card as being active, and lsmod shows me sound card drivers as being loaded
<fiction> vic1ous, yes. open xorg.conf
<FuLio> Section dive. Driver "nvidia"
<fiction> vic1ous, scroll till you see Sction "screen"
<Frogzoo> Zta: nope, should work out of the box
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, good, exit nano by pressing ctrl+x
<FuLio> k
<vic1ous> what am i looking for on it?
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, we seem to be saying the same thing, hehe
<TheimonCoffee> now we're back at the command line
<TheimonCoffee> lool
<FuLio> yessir
<TheimonCoffee> :)
<fiction> vic1ous, youre looking for Section "screen"
<vic1ous> fiction,  yea i see that
<fiction> Does it say nvidia?
<TheimonCoffee> at that command line type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Zta> Frogzoo, this is my log: http://pastebin.ca/659455
<fiction> anywhere in there?
<vic1ous> Device         "nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] "
<fiction> vic1ous, yes
<fiction> then it is installed
<vic1ous> YAY
<vic1ous> lol
<fiction> install beryl
<Zta> Frogzoo, there are some strange errors after slight delay
<vic1ous> i dunno how lol....
<fiction> im worried it give you a little error.
<fiction> vic1ous, open synaptic and type "beryl"
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: i still get a Failed to star teh X server
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, hmm
<TheimonCoffee> weird
<TheimonCoffee> whats the error?
<vic1ous> fiction,  install everything it brought up??
<erika14212> hmmmm
<Myrth> hi, is it possible to have single / dual monitor setup that doesn't need reboot of X?
<imbecile> just a quick question.. where does azureus store .torrent files by default?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffee: ok it now it says "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctyl. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem.
<fiction> vic1ous, let me see mine hold on
<TheimonCoffee> answer yes
<FuLio> ok
<erika14212> reposting on the wibdoiws installer site
<TheimonCoffee> scroll down to see the error
<FuLio> Fatal server erroor: no screens found
<erika14212> i hope piss someone off on there
<TheimonCoffee> and the lines above that?
<FuLio> NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!! NVIDIA aborting
<fiction> vic1ous, beryl, beryl-core, bery-manager, bery-plugins, beryl-plugins-data, beryl-settings, emerald, emerald-themes, libberyldecorations
<Zta> Frogzoo, pccardctl info shows it ..
<TheimonCoffee> FuLio, you did install the nvidia-glx package just now right?
<erika14212> i know they dont like intelligence questions\
<TheimonCoffee> without errors?
<FuLio> yes
<TheimonCoffee> k
<FuLio> i did what you told me to do.
<TheimonCoffee> ok
<FuLio> like try the glx-new?
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, FuLio i dont wanna butt in, but i suggest installing manrually.
<TheimonCoffee> sounds like it yes
<ConfidentiaL> how can I use a new partition as /home/ ?
<FuLio> what will we be installing manually?
<fiction> ConfidentiaL, you get to set that up when isntalling
<fiction> FuLio, i havent been following your convo with TheimonCoffee , but it seems like an nvidia driver?
<ConfidentiaL> fiction: but if I wanna do it after I have installed my system?
<FuLio> yes
<TheimonCoffee> yes fiction he installed but it fails to load
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok downloading 230 megs 5 minutes left
<FuLio> its being a butthole
<fiction> ConfidentiaL, /etc/fstab
<fiction> vic1ous, i love your connection
<vic1ous> fiction,  me too
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, did you do it by hand? (killing x server) ?
<TheimonCoffee> he wasnt even able to load X
<erika14212> idiots create crap
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, when installing manually, youre not supposed to
<erika14212> they should be varred
<TheimonCoffee> erika14212, talking about windows?
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, mind if i help him?
<TheimonCoffee> fiction, this wasnt manual install but apt-get
<TheimonCoffee> ofcourse go ahead :)
<TheimonCoffee> anything to get the guy going :)
<erika14212> no in the dumbass who creates windows installer for ununtu
<fiction> TheimonCoffee, ok thanks :)
<faileas> erm
<FuLio> please , im new to this. seeing alot of youtube videos is very nice.
<fiction> FuLio, do you have the driver downloaded?
<faileas> windows installer?
<MindSpark> hi
<TheimonCoffee> i got to take a look at my gentoo pc so, i'll be afk for a sec :)
<FuLio> fiction im not siure
<MindSpark> which autofs package does ubuntu use ?
<fiction> FuLio, go to www.nvidia.com, and download your driver there
<erika14212> for ubumtu
* WindowsRules is Windows-Microsoft FREAK!
<MindSpark> I want to set it up to mount ntfs as ntfs-3g/fuse instead of standard ntfs
<erika14212> some total jackass created one
<FuLio> on the my laptop?
<imbecile> wow girls get away with everything here
<imbecile> errrr supposed girls
<erika14212> i guess he is that dumb
<Snake> erika i wana use ubuntu whit you jaja
<FuLio> im gonna have to choose vesa agn to get to the desktop, and download the driver
<imbecile> ;)
<erika14212> k
<FuLio> fiction: is that ok ?
<vic1ous> fiction,  20 seconds
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok now its installing
<erika14212> ok
<scriptha> I installed php5-mysql, but I get "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()", what to do?
<erika14212> another one goe bye bye
<fiction> vic1ous, alright,. have you ever heard of beryl?
<fiction> FuLio, yes its ok
<erika14212> hehe
<MindSpark> scriptha, restart apache
* FuLio fiction: im not sure which drivers to download, can you walk me through please.
<vic1ous> fiction,  nope
<fiction> Fulio, which card do you have?
<Zta> Frogzoo, Aparrently this is a known bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3187158
<fiction> vic1ous, youll love this
<t4m1n0> hellop tehre
<vic1ous> fiction,  =] 
<t4m1n0> what do u suggest for a simple commandline ftp server ?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, vsftpd
<slapfaceware> ftpd
<MindSpark> what's a simple commandline ftp server ?
<mikubuntu> anybody familiar with and old bios by 'award software' that i have on an old acer here?  it's different from any bios page i've ever seen.  heres the lines it has: virus warning; disabled, cpu internal cache; enabled, quick power on self test; enabled, boot sequence; A,C, SCSI, swap floppy drive; disabled, boot up floppy seek; enabled, boot up numlock status; on, mem ecc funtion; enabled,...
<mikubuntu> ...typematic rate setting; enabled, tpematic rate; 6, typematic delay; 250, security option; setup, pci/vga palette snoop; disabled, OS select for dram > 64mb; Non-OS2, HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability; enabled,  then theres a lot of stuf about  'shadow' something ........ can anyone tell me which one i might alter to try to get her to boot on the cd?
<fiction> vic1ous, check out this vid i made of beryl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtFZk1ktiEw
<MindSpark> aren't they all 'commandline ?'
<FuLio> fiction: im not sure which drivers to download, can you walk me through please.
<Simple> hey
<erika14212> huh huh
<fiction> FuLio, which card do you have?
<FuLio> geforce 6150
<fiction> ok hold on
<erika14212> aybe window best
<MindSpark> arrrrg, how do I setup the mounting ?
<slapfaceware> just ask, if there's gui ftp server in x windows system that use openGL
<MindSpark> I don't want to strace through thunar !
<vic1ous> fiction,  wont let me view it i need java
<Myrtti> !language | erika14212
<ubotu> erika14212: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fiction> vic1ous, oh okay. we fix later then
<fiction> FuLio, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<vic1ous> fiction,  lol thanks man you don't know how much your helpin me i appreciate it =] 
<fiction> vic1ous, it's ok
<t4m1n0> that's weird: I've installed ftpd as root. I also wanna to start it with ftpd, but than I get a note that command not found :s
<morpheus> anyone seen a debian HP raid diagnostics utility?
<fiction> just helping others as they have helped me. and still do, alot.
<MindSpark> scriptha, did it work ?
<fiction> lol
<t4m1n0> slapfaceware: how can I start ftpd
<slapfaceware> t4m1n0, it runs as inetd service, you don't start it directly
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, /etc/init.d/ftpd start
<t4m1n0> ok
<t4m1n0> tnx
<FuLio> friction: for step 2 do i just download it?
<scriptha> MindSpark, not using apache..
<alexandra> qwe
<MindSpark> scriptha, then restart the webserver, it needs to run through the php module again
<fiction> FuLio, just download it to your desktop for now
<scriptha> Already tried that
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok done and done
<fiction> vic now from the menu, go to system tools and choose beryl
<MindSpark> scriptha, you using tomcat ?
<fiction> you should see a red icon in your traybar
<scriptha> no lighttpd
<FuLio> fiction: its on my desktop
<vic1ous> fiction,  yea i see it
<fiction> FuLio, rename it to nv.run
<imbecile> how do i fix this??? PLEEASEEE # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_11-b03 mixed mode, sharing)# Problematic frame:# C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172] 
<MindSpark> scriptha, ok, haven't tried that, but did you check if the php5-mysql module is loaded correctly ?
<fiction> vic1ous, move a window around see if it wobbles
<MindSpark> there's gotta be some way to configure it
<vic1ous> fiction,  lol hahaha its strechy
<fiction> vic1ous, have fun wasting countless hours playing with beryl settings
<FuLio> ok down
<FuLio> done8
<Ind[y] > Is there something like Ubuntu's --purge, in Gentoo?
<Mr_Awesome> hi. i just burned a livecd for ubuntu 7.04 desktop standard. when i boot from the cd, i get to a menu that says ubuntu, with various options. however, when i select any of the options except "memtest" and "boot from hard disk," a dialog pops up that says I/O error and Reboot, with a message at the top saying "Loading isolinux: Disk error 32, AX = 4200 drive 9F"
<fiction> vic1ous, go to the options, play with the cube, etc
<vic1ous> fiction,  vista eat your heart out
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok
<fiction> =] 
<scriptha> MindSpark, how do I do that?
<Ind[y] > (in package management)
<fiction> vic1ous, install java from synaptic
<MindSpark> scriptha, there's gotta be some configuration file in /etc/
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: this is even more weird: it says that no such file or directory when I'm trying to start inetd..
<fiction> FuLio, when you talk to me, put my name in front or i sometimes miss your messages =/
<MindSpark> something like /etc/lighttpd.conf or something like that
<FuLio> Fiction: done lol
<fiction> FuLio, do you know how to navigate to your desktop friom the command line?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, means your cd is messed up
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, maybe you have xinted instead of inetd
<scriptha> MindSpark, lighttpd doesnt have to load mysql, php has to load it
<FuLio> Fiction: the terminal?
<vic1ous> fiction,  lots of stuff comes up when you search java
<fiction> FuLio, yes
<FuLio> Fiction: yes i do
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: how can that be, if I installed ftpd
<Mr_Awesome> TheimonCoffeeAfk: hmm, i tried burning it twice, same result. does that mean my cd image is probably messed up?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, go into /etc
<fiction> vic1ous, thats weird. i doesnt firefox give you a popup on top asking you to install the plugin?
<MindSpark> and find a file with ftp in it
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> could be\
<fiction> ok FuLio
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, I have edgy and by default it comes with proftpd
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, checked the md5sum on it?
<vic1ous> fiction,  yea i didnt know it would work for linux
<MindSpark> so I guess you could try /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<t4m1n0> MindFreak, I'm on a debian, but this shouldn't be an issue
<fiction> FuLio, write this down. you're gonna have to navigate to your desktop and type "sudo sh nv.run"
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, you could try to download another one and burn it with lower speed
<fiction> FuLio, but not yet,
<fyrestrtr> imbecile: when do you see that? azureus?
<fiction> vic1ous, so you can view youtube now?
<Mr_Awesome> TheimonCoffeeAfk: i dont know where to find the md5 checksum
<aldaek> how do you get ubuntu to bypass the disk check for the partitioner (it had a bunch of i/o read errors)?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, anyway you need to find out which ftp server you have installed, if you have any
<vic1ous> fiction,  never mind it wont no suitable plugins found
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> than skip that step
<Mr_Awesome> TheimonCoffeeAfk: if possible, id like to avoid another 2 hr download :/
<MindSpark> and if you don't you should apt-get one
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> 2hr? :(
<fiction> vic1ous, let me help fulio setup his card and ill help you
<FuLio> Fiction: it said sh: cant open nv.run
<fiction> FuLio, i said not yet lol
<vic1ous> fiction,  thats kewl
<nitrate_> Hi, I have a Card reader in my laptop which functions well with SD cards. But I am not able to access XD cards. Though in /var/log/messages says "Aug 16 11:13:06 localhost kernel: [40258.008000]  tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:0 "
<fiction> FuLio, just write that command down, youll need for later
<nitrate_> How do I access XD card now ?
<Mr_Awesome> TheimonCoffeeAfk: is there a way i can verify that my cd image isnt corrupted?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, tried burning it on a lower speed?
<FuLio> Fiction: k
<Mr_Awesome> no, ill give that a shot
<fiction> FuLio, open synaptic
<scriptha> MindSpark, no ideas?
<FuLio> Fiction; how od i open it?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, thats through the md5sum check
<t4m1n0> MindFreak: in /etc I only have ftpchroot and ftpusers
<fiction> FuLio, synaptic? from your talkbar menu, go to Administrarion, and select Syapntic
<Mr_Awesome> TheimonCoffeeAfk: where can i find a checksum for it?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, type "apt-cache search ftp"
<vic1ous> fiction,  quick question can i add 1920x1200 in xorg.conf to get my actual reolution
<FuLio> Fiction; k
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Mr_Awesome, i'm looking for it, where/how did you download the image
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> ?
<fyrestrtr> !md5 > Mr_Awesome
<t4m1n0> MindFreak I get many of them..
<fiction> vic1ous, yes
<aldaek> how do you get ubuntu to bypass the disk check for the partitioner (it had a bunch of i/o read errors)?
<fiction> FuLio, now search for libc
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, go into /etc/init.d/ and look if you have anything that has ftpd in it
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<MindSpark> anyfilename with ftpd
<MindSpark> something like proftpd or vsftpd or something like that
<scriptha> How do I enable mysql on php manually?
<albert23> scriptha: check if you have a line "extension=mysql.so" in your php.ini file
<FuLio> Fiction; k i found it
<MindSpark> scriptha, http://laitsas.com/lighttpd/11/mysql-php-debian-installation/
<d31> Anybody able to help troubleshoot why i'm unable to hear sounds coming from my PC? The speaker icon has disappeared as well...aslamixer shows my card as being active, and lsmod shows me sound card drivers as being loaded
<SID1>  ???
<fiction> FuLio, right click lib6, and select "mark for install"
<fiction> FuLio, do the same thing for linux-libc-dev
<scriptha> MindSpark, I told that is not working..
<t4m1n0> MindFreak: nothing tehre..
<t4m1n0> there*
<fiction> ConfidentiaL, got it?
<scriptha> albert23, thanks
<FuLio> Fiction:i cant click on mark for install it says mark for reinstallation
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, it's MindSpark, but now you need to get an ftp server
<fiction> FuLio, then you already have it installed. good. nvm then. but make sure you have both of them
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, as root type "apt-get install proftpd"
<FuLio> Fiction; i do
<fiction> FuLio, ok. do you remember the command i told you earlier?
<FuLio> ys
<FuLio> Fiction;yes
<fiction> FuLio, ok. after you type that in, it will install your driver. but after that, you will need to type 'startx' to start your xserver. remember this too
<FuLio> where do i type in the command?
<fiction> FuLio, now go to the menu > administration > Services
<FuLio> in terminal?
<fiction> no
<fiction> in the menu bar, find services
<FuLio> Fiction; im on tehre
<fiction> near synaptic
<fiction> ok. look for the Graphical Login Manager (GDM)
<boris_> how do i delete folder in terminal ?
<FuLio> Fiction; i ok
<boris_> sudo _________
<fiction> FuLio, When you uncheck that box, your xserver will die, youll have to reboot and when you comeback, x wont start
<fiction> FuLio, youll login to linux without the xserver. then you will navigate to your desktop and do what i told you earlier
<FuLio> thats when i type in taht command?
<fiction> FuLio, sudo sh nv.run.....it will install....after it installs, type startx and youll be back here
<FuLio> ok
<fiction> good luck :p
<FuLio> so when i do that. it will take me to a terminal?
<Selenolycus> I just installed Xubuntu 7.04, and whenever I run Terminal, it logs me out of Xfce. Any ideas as to why it would do that?
<FuLio> Fiction:so when i do that. it will take me to a terminal?
<Miso> when i try to unmount drives I get a mount disagrees with the fstab error
<fiction> FuLio, no, it will stop x. youll get some errors and have to reboot. or itlll just reboot automatically
<MindSpark> Miso, please paste the error
<Miso> unmount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<fiction> FuLio, when you restart, youll just see a black screen witht ext
<fiction> FuLio, it will ask you for your login and password, type those in
<MindSpark> Miso, did you umount or unmount ?
<fiction> FuLio, after that, youll see the terminal
<Mr_Awesome> how big should the desktop cd image be?
<fiction> FuLio, thats when you type those commands i told you
<Miso> mindspark i right clicked on the icon on my desktop and selected unmount
<Frogzoo> MindSpark: hda is now sda
<t4m1n0> MindFreak: Can I set manually port for proftpd, like port: 17, even though deafoult port is 21 ?
<imbecile> is gnochm any good? i got a chm for linux modding and i thought it was ironic it was in chm format
<Frogzoo> Miso: hda is now sda
<FuLio> Fiction; it says sh: cant open nv.run
<Frogzoo> MindSpark: tab malfunct sorry
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, yes
<fiction> FuLio, you have to uncheck the box where it says  Graphical Login Manager
<FuLio> i did.
<MindSpark> Miso, how did you mount it in the first place ?
<fiction> FuLio, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<FuLio> Fiction:7.04
<MindSpark> Frogzoo, np ;)
<FuLio> Fiction; the newest one.
<fiction> FuLio, you must be in the wrong place then
<Miso> mindspark: it's there when ubuntu loads
<fiction> open terminal and type
<fiction> sudo services-admin
<fiction> FuLio, is that where you were before?
<MindSpark> Miso, can you please try to unmount, then open a terminal and type dmesg
<MindSpark> ?
<FuLio> Fiction; no
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: when I try to start proftpd in inetd mode ( I chose this option during the installation) tehre is a note: ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration. How can I fix this?
<fiction> FuLio, ok. then in the window that just opened. uncheck Graphical Login Manager....good luck
<imbecile> can anyone hear me?
<fiction> hear? no
<cmo-0> can somebody help me? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04. This is alongside win2000 (dual boot setup). While i was on ubuntu, i ran Gnome partition software. i used it to delete one of the fat32 partitions, and then i tried to disklabel it. once i'd done that (BOOM) all partitions displayed by Gpartition disappeared as if the whole disk was one continous empty block. Fourtunatly i didn't reboot the pc. in addition, still i can access the partitions detecte
<cmo-0> d by the kernel at startup. this may suggest that the partitions table is stored somewhere and used by the kernel. PLEASE, can somebody help me?
<Miso> mindspark: a lot of text is returned when i enter that command
<nitrate_> Does anyone have any luck in reading XD cards in ubuntu?
<fiction> nitrate_, yes
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, you probably don't have inetd installed, I suggest you either install inetd or start proftpd in standalone mode
<fiction> nitrate_, i just put it in and the icon shows up on desktop
<fiction> FuLio, .....?
<imbecile> i never get any answers in here anymore :( last probably 20 questions ive asked have got no response :(
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, standalone shouldn't be a problem if you don't have that many servers running on the machine
<nitrate_> fiction, I can read SD cards but not XD cards. Any pointers on that ?
<fiction> imbecile, i answered you. couldnt hear
<MindSpark> misnix, yes, but in the end it should say something related to that error
<nitrate_> fiction, thats nice for you !
<t4m1n0> MindSpark:the package is inted ?
<MindSpark> Miso, , yes, but in the end it should say something related to that error
<t4m1n0> inetd
<fiction> nitrate_, oh wait. sorry. i can read SD =(
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, try xinetd
<imbecile> fiction:  yeah thats why i was making sure people could see what i'm typing
<nitrate_> fiction: oh, okay :(
<fiction> nitrate_, maybe the forums?
<MindSpark> it's newer
<fiction> haha imbecile . what is one of your question?
<cmo-0> Help, Please?
<MindSpark> Miso, could you find something like that ?
<fyrestrtr> cmo-0: what help would you like?
<fiction> nitrate_, maybe the forums would get you an answer =D
<nitrate_> fiction: yes, trying there. Looks like around Dec 2006 the kernel module for XD card was still under development. Have to find what is the state now...
<imbecile> fiction:  eh, none really right now.. I was just checking
<cmo-0> can somebody help me? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04. This is alongside win2000 (dual boot setup). While i was on ubuntu, i ran Gnome partition software. i used it to delete one of the fat32 partitions, and then i tried to disklabel it. once i'd done that (BOOM) all partitions displayed by Gpartition disappeared as if the whole disk was one continous empty block. Fourtunatly i didn't reboot the pc. in addition, still i can access the partitions detecte
<cmo-0> d by the kernel at startup. this may suggest that the partitions table is stored somewhere and used by the kernel. PLEASE, can somebody help me?
<fiction> nitrate_, oohh okay.
<fiction> imbecile, okay
<nitrate_> fiction: Okay, I search more then. Thanks.
<fiction> FuLio, you there man?
<fiction> nitrate_, kk good luck
<cmo-0> can i restore partitions table to its original state?
<rausb0> Selenolycus: i also had this error. the X server was crashing when Terminal started. try running xterm instead.
<FuLio> Fiction; it didnt work =[
<Miso> mindspark: i am trying to send a screenshot
<rausb0> Selenolycus: did you install from the live cd?
<fiction> FuLio, what happened after you unchecked the Graphical Login Manager checbox
<fyrestrtr> cmo-0: no.
<MindSpark> Miso, mail it to me
<cmo-0> So! finished!
<fyrestrtr> cmo-0: unfortunately; yes.
<FuLio> it asked me something then i said yes it took me to a black screen, where i had to force a reboot then it booted. n i typed it sudo sh nv.run and it said it couldnt open it
<fyrestrtr> cmo-0: when you restart the computer, the new partition table will be read.
<Saied> I have problem with apt-get update
<mg> cmo-O if you do a fdisk -l what does it display?
<Saied> this is the error: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<fiction> FuLio, when you downloaded the file from the nvidia website and put it on your desktop, did you rename it?
<fiction> to nv.run?
<rausb0> Selenolycus: i believe this bug was fixed in an update. so if you do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" the error should vanish
<FuLio> yes i did
<FuLio> Fiction; nv.run
<FuLio> right?
<fiction> FuLio, and did you make sure you were in the same directory as the file? (your desktop) ?
<FuLio> yes
<FuLio> its on teh desktop.
<fiction> FuLio, are you usining the 32 or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Saied: does it happen if you run "sudo apt-get update" again?
<Saied> Hobbsee: yes
<fiction> fulat2k, ?
<Hobbsee> Saied: erk, OK.
<FuLio> Fiction; im usingStandard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<Hobbsee> Saied: finding out.
<fiction> FuLio, did you get any error messages when you typed sudo sh nv.run?
<SoulChild> HEY ALL ,... somehow pmount and gnome-volume-manager do not auto mount anymore,.. how to fix ????
<FuLio> yes
<FuLio> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM);it said , cant open sh nv.run
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: I remove it purge, and than install it and chose standalone, but there is also osmekind of a problem: Starting ftp server: proftpd - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'petelin.siol' error: No address associated with hostname
<fiction> FuLio, what did it say?
<FuLio> fiction; cant open sh nv.run
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, go into /etc/hosts
<blazemonger> problem:i have a d865perl mobo 768mb memory but a old IDE drive
<blazemonger> and my disk cache is CRAP
<fiction> FuLio, click that link, well go through
<MindSpark> and add an entry with 'petelin.siol' and 127.0.0.1
<blazemonger> running the speed of a single speed cd drive
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to get my webcam working, i know have a device /dev/video0 how can i see the data stream from it to verify its working?
<FuLio> fiction;k
<blazemonger> scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 54098U8   DA62 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<fiction> click the see nvidia how to link
<phart> i woundered... is there such thing as a animated wallpaper?
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33906/  output of a hoststs
<FuLio> fiction; cant find that.
<thoreauputic> phart: yes, but probably tricky in GNOME - it is fairly easy in window managers like fluxbox
<fiction> FuLio, alright. go to System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<thoreauputic> phart: one approximation is xpenguins :) Fun little thing...
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, is that address actually associated with your machine ?
<FuLio> fiction; it says Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<thoreauputic> phart: not really a wallpaper though
<fiction> FuLio, does it say your card is in use?
<t4m1n0> MindFreak, if u mean 192.168.2.17 yes it's local adress
<FuLio> fiction; where can i check for that?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, oh, my mistake, I think you will need to find that part which address to bind to in /etc/proftpd.conf
<phart> you know i kinda works like a screensaver, but on your desktop wallpaper
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: tehre is nothing to see.. a blank file
<vecina> whats the best way to link XVID parts togetehr in linux? mencoder have an option?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, ok, wait please
<fiction> FuLio, it should say. if it didn,t then i suppose it isnt. a screen popped up and it should tell you
<t4m1n0> MindFreak: Ok.
<thoreauputic> phart: yes, see above - there is also xsnow, but again it doesn't really work in GNOME
<thoreauputic> xpenguins works though
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<slawek> HI PLEASE HELP
<thoreauputic> !caps
<FuLio> fiction: it says Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FuLio> fiction: it says Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<walker> Hi, I just have the one question, could someone please point me in the right direction on how to make a Ubuntu Install CD pre-packaged with updates?
<FuLio> fiction; thats all it says.
<slawek> i cant authorize to update form ubuntu 6.12 to 7.04
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<slawek> ??
<slawek> ?>>>>
<fiction> FuLio, strange. are you SURE that when you typed sudo sh nv.run you were YOUR desktop? You should have typed 'ls' to check
<phart> like a .gif file will support images that move or make it appear that the image is moving
<fiction> FuLio, ls lists all the file in the current folder.
<FuLio> fiction; wher do i type it in?
<thoreauputic> walker: there is a CD customisation page on the wiki - I don't have a link handy but it's easy to find
<fiction> FuLio, in terminal.
<Selenolycus> rausb0: Thanks. I installed both from the LiveCD, and on seeing the error, I installed via the alternate.
<FuLio> fiction; this is what i got desktop examples xorg.log
<fiction> FuLio, so when you restarted and typed 'sudo sh nv.run', you should have typed ls first to see if nv.run is in the directory youre in
<fiction> fulio
<FuLio> yes
<fiction> FuLio, type cd Deskktop
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2????????????????????????????????????????
<Znortfl> Hey, does anyone know if there is a Linux port of the VeohTV client?
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: Output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33907/
<FuLio> fiction; no such file or directory.
<fiction> fulio make sure Desktop if with a capital D
<fiction> cd Desktop
<FuLio> k
<fiction> FuLio, did it work?
<FuLio> yes
<fiction> did you do that when you restarted?
<FuLio> ohh no, im at the desktop typing it.
<FuLio> you wanted me to reboot
<FuLio> ?
<fiction> FuLio, man, you told me you knew how to navigate to your desktop through the command line =(
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, I was just looking at your hosts file again, are you running ipv6 ?
<fiction> FuLio, yes. navigate to yoru desktop by typing cd Desktop after you login. then type ls and see if nv.run is listed
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<fiction> FuLio, then proceed.
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<thoreauputic> walker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bmx149.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<walker> thoreauputic: Do you mean this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ? If so, I couldn't find what I was looking for on that page. If it was there it was a little over my head. Prehaps I should ask in the forum?
<FuLio> OHHH
<FuLio> omg
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: what program needs ipv6 ? I am on this computer remotelly... I run irsii and ssh..
<FuLio> it works~~!!
<fiction> lol
<FuLio> fiction;IT WORKS
<thoreauputic> slawek: stop it
<FuLio> lol
<FuLio> YAYA
<fiction> FuLio, ok. now reboot and try
<FuLio> fiction; wait
<fiction> ?
<FuLio> fiction; its asking accept or do not accept
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: Don't know if I am running ipv6 by myself
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, no, I mean does your router somehow tunnel you through ipv6 or something ?
<Jjohn> Slawek, stop repeating your question it is bad form
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bmx149.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<spiderfire> hello, are there any good linux games?
<fiction> accept what?
<fiction> FuLio, you have to restart. you cant install while the X server is running.
<slawek> what to do to install update-manager 0.45.2?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<denardo> Hi, all. I'm trying to run emacs (or emacs-snapshot-gtk, whichever works) but keel getting "No fonts match `Monospace-13'". Any clues?
<FuLio> it isnt
<slawek> how long i have to wait
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, ok then edit your /etc/hosts file and comment out everything below that line where it says: "The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts"
<slawek> i want to update online to 7.04
<Ballena> spiderfire wolfenstein enemy territory
<slawek> ;-(
<MindSpark> just add a # in front of every line
<FuLio> fiction; when i uncheckd the gdm thingy or something on the service?
<walker> thoreauputic: Yeah figures. I've already read that page. A little more advanced than what I was looking for. I will refer to the forum. Thanks!
<fiction> FuLio, yes. but since you havent checked it back, just restart. you will be taken to the same black screen as before
<FuLio> fiction;ivr done that already lol
<thoreauputic> slawek: you were already muted once - next time it will be a ban
<SlimeyPe1e> spiderfire: Unreal Tournament & UT 2k4, the Quake games, the Doom games, Enemy Territory, Neverwinter Nights
<fiction> FuLio, but you werent in your desktop
<FuLio> fiction; i have just finish installing the new drivers now
<fiction> FuLio, it installed?
<gsymcps> hola
<FuLio> fiction; yes sir
<spiderfire> SlimeyPe1e: thanks slimy
<FuLio> fiction; now it took me  back to the terminal agn
<FuLio> startx right?
<fiction> FuLio, weird. older drivers must not need you to close x server =] 
<fiction> FuLio, press control alt backspace
<fiction> and comeback
<Jjohn> !es | gsymcps
<ubotu> gsymcps: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: hm I commented out everything in hosts, than I tryed to start proftpd with command: proftpd and again error:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'petelin.siol' error: No address associated with hostname
<FuLio> im still at the terminal with the Desktop
<spiderfire> what api do the linux games use
<FuLio> how do i get out of that?
<FuLio> fiction;im still at the terminal with the Desktop
<FuLio> fiction;how do i get out of that?
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: I also tryed to start proftpd with init.d: Starting ftp server: proftpd failed!
<fiction> FuLio, are you talking from 2 computers?
<SlimeyPe1e> spiderfire: opengl for graphics, usually
<fiction> FuLio, to close the terminal, click the X on the top right of it...
<FuLio> yes, im on my computer, and im install ubuntu on my laptop
<SlimeyPe1e> spiderfire: quite a lot of games seem to use the SDL libraries
<rausb0> spiderfire: there is no general API for games. but many games make use of the SDL library.
<fiction> FuLio, okay.
<fiction> FuLio, click the X
<FuLio> fiction; im in a black screen with the terminal
<fiction> FuLio, oohh
<fiction> FuLio, type startx
<denardo> Frustrating that I have to boot into Windoze to use emacs.
<spiderfire> how come we dont see more opengl driven games for linux then
<FuLio> fiction; do i force a reboot ?
<fiction> nah
<FuLio> fiction;k
<fiction> FuLio, dont think so. just type restartx
<fiction> FuLio, startx
<fiction> not restart
<thoreauputic> denardo: ? why not install xemacs21 on ubuntu ?
<FuLio> fiction;i did it keeps bringing me back to the terminal.
<denardo> thoreauputic: I'll try that
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, ok, found it, in the /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf file change UseIPv6 to off
<rausb0> spiderfire: openGL is not a API for games, it is a 3D gfx API. and SDL can use GL.
<fiction> FuLio, any error messages?
<FuLio> fiction; user@user-laptop:~/Desktop$
<thoreauputic> !info xemacs21
<ubotu> xemacs21: highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.19-2 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<FuLio> fiction; Fatal servers error: no screens found
<thoreauputic> denardo: that's the metapackage, obviously
<spiderfire> rausb0: do game have to make their own api then is what your saying??
<fiction> alright FuLio install again
<denardo> thoreauputic: apt-getting it now
<thoreauputic> denardo: :)
<fiction> sudo sh nv.run FuLio and at the end where it asks if you want nvidia to config your x server. say yes
<rausb0> spiderfire: i say look into libSDL
<fiction> FuLio, wait
<fiction> FuLio, dont isntall again yet
<spiderfire> oh
<fiction> FuLio, type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<FuLio> fiction; k
<fiction> FuLio, and itll take you through the setup process
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, got my last message ?
<FuLio> fiction; then i do the sh nv.run?
<fiction> FuLio, no
<onats> has anyone been able to install asterisk on feisty successfully?
<fiction> FuLio, did you go through the setup?
<FuLio> fiction; what do i do next?
<FuLio> yes
<FuLio> fiction;yes
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: no, but tnx for reminding me
<fiction> FuLio, wjhew. i think this is it then, type startx
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, looks like that
<MindSpark> 's the problem
<MindSpark> in the conf file
<FuLio> ohh noes.
<fiction> :(
<fiction> what happened?
<FuLio> fatal sever error
<FuLio> no screens found
<fiction> ok sudo sh nv.ruin
<FuLio> failed to load the NVIDIA kernal module
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: well looks like it works: couse after I make: proftpd, no errors but new line
<denardo> thoreauputic: xemacs is working! Thanks.
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, ok, now try to ftp to yourself
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, maybe let Envy do the job for him?
<thoreauputic> denardo: no problem :)
<fiction> FuLio, sudo sh nv.run, if at the end it asks you if you want nvidia to config the x settings, click yes
<bl00dfox> Hi all!
<FuLio> fiction; ok
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, heh, actually it does, I can connect to your ftp server
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, if after this it doesnt work, then eys
<bl00dfox> Just finished installing gutsy tribe 4
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: hpw
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: how can I do this in firefox
<trekdanne> isn't emacs 22 in the repos?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> cause i was reading along now and then and it just doesnt seem to work
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, ftp://username@ip
<MindSpark> or ftp://username@hostname
<FuLio> fiction; No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on  the nvidia ftp site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for you kernel
<Frogzoo> trekdanne: emacs 23 has nice antialiased fonts
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> answer yes FuLio
<t4m1n0> MindSpark Ok
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> it has to build it
<FuLio> k
<t4m1n0> thanx, MindSpark
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> you ned that module for the driver to work
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> need*
<bl00dfox> can someone help me install my ATI drivers please?
<Frogzoo> trekdanne: "deb http://debs.peadrop.com feisty backports"
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, np
<fiction> FuLio, click yes
<FuLio> fiction;i have.
<fiction> FuLio, did it do it?
<FuLio> fiction; its almost done. its like doing that loading stuff.
<SoulChild> Hey all,... somehow my USB Devices do not get auotmounted anymore ???? PLEASE HELP
<fiction> FuLio, did it do this last time?
<trekdanne> Frogzoo: ah is the xft branch of emacs in that repo too?
<FuLio> fiction; yes
<fiction> FuLio, alright. let me know whenever it asks you a questiomn
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: I try to conenct with username, but than it askes me for password an d I put my user password and it says login faild
<FuLio> i typed in startx it wont go to my desktop, it just keeps going to a black screen with a terminal
<FuLio> fiction;i typed in startx it wont go to my desktop, it just keeps going to a black screen with a terminal
<fiction> FuLio, type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fiction> FuLio, and do the setup right =] 
<Frogzoo> trekdanne: http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/
<Znortfl> Hey Ubuntu people, I got a file with root ownership in my trash folder. How do I delete it?
<SoulChild> Why can nobody help me ,.. it's such a simple problem
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, you have to look through the configuration file, there is a part where you can allow users to login or deny them
<SoulChild> Znortfl: sudo rm /home/yourname/.Trash/filename
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> SoulChild, if its such a simple problem you would have fixed it already
<hoopla> can anyone tell me where totem codecs are located at in feisty?
<Znortfl> Thanks
<fiction> SoulChild,
<trekdanne> Frogzoo: thx
<fiction> SoulChild, go to /etc/fstab with admin priviledge so you can edit the file
<SoulChild> ok i did
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: ok how can I stop proftpd if I need to
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<fiction> SoulChild, from there you should be able to figure it out
<fiction> SoulChild, it will have "auto" or "noauto"
<Jjohn> bloodfox, The ati drivers are in your package manager search for glx then select the xorg
<SoulChild> fiction: hmm ,... can't see nothing wrong ,... i am talking about usb devices that are plugged in, do net get mounted automaticlly#
<fiction> SoulChild, like mouse, keyboard etc?
<HaYZaM> hi there , Searching for a video conferencing application ....
<padavoine> fiction: mice and keyboards are not mounted
<SoulChild> fiction: no like USB Storage card
<padavoine> HaYZaM: is your webcam recognized already?
<padavoine> SoulChild: do they appear in /dev/ ?
<HaYZaM> not yet ..
<padavoine> SoulChild: as in /dev/sda<number>
<SoulChild> padavoine: yes
<padavoine> HaYZaM: first work on that then, then there are a few available out there
<fiction> SoulChild, then i don't know
<HaYZaM> but i want to handle it for business , if under asterisk it will be amazing
<padavoine> SoulChild: so it should be a simple matter of mounting them using sudo mount /dev/sda<number> /media/whereeveryouwantit
<fiction> FuLio, yea?
<FuLio> fiction; when i run the nvidia-xconfig, i get this: Using x configuration file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Back up file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   as backupfile   New x configurtaion file written to /etx/X11/xorg
<padavoine> HaYZaM: well a lot of webcams just aren't supported
<fiction> FuLio, alright
<fiction> now try startx
<MindSpark> HaYZaM, video4linux.org
<padavoine> FuLio: that's normal, that's what it's supposed to do
<SoulChild> padavoine: yes ,.. but the problem is ,.. if i mount them manually it works ,.. but gnome-volume-manager does not mount them
<fiction> padavoine, you have no idea the trouble we're going through lol
<Traveler_> I have a question.  Is it true that ubuntu will not run on a dual core chip?
<FuLio> fiction; i typed in startx , Fatal error no screens found.
<padavoine> SoulChild: add them to /Etc/fstab
<padavoine> fiction: yeah sorry I'm butting it
<padavoine> fiction: butting in*
<fiction> padavoine, feel free
<MindSpark> HaYZaM, sorry video4linux.net
<padavoine> SoulChild: using the auto option they'll be mounted at startup
<fiction> FuLio, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, did he load the nvidia module yet?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> have to do that first
<FuLio> fiction; k
<SoulChild> padavoine: but they are not always connected ,... i want gnome to auto mount all devices ,...
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, yes, he installed, went thrught he setup and all
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> yes installed
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> but you have to load it first
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, then tell him how =) lol
<padavoine> SoulChild: yeah i don't know if gnome handles that it's called hotplugging
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, the installer doesnt load the module
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio ?
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, so how do you load the mod?
<FuLio> yes
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, exit nano
<digitalspaghetti> Can someone help, i'm in dependancy hell.  I'm trying to install libquicktime1, which needs libfaad0, but when i try to install it, it says I need libfaad2-0.  When I try to install that, it says I need libfaad0....aarrrggg
<FuLio> i did
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, on the command line enter: sudo modprobe nvidia
<padavoine> SoulChild: well don't know really, sorry. Most devices just work. What exactly is it, SD card?
<fiction> digitalspaghetti, use synaptic, does it all for you
<padavoine> digitalspaghetti: install using apt-get or packages?
<SoulChild> padavoine: i tried with a SD Card and a USB Stick ,.. none work
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> if that fails the setup failed
<digitalspaghetti> fiction, padavoine tried both
<SoulChild> padavoine: thanks anyway ,...
<padavoine> SoulChild: welcome lol ^^
<digitalspaghetti> i'm trying to install cinelerra, but I'm getting so many dependancy problems
<defrysk> digitalspaghetti, otherwise try gdebi <package>
<fiction> digitalspaghetti, try aptitude
<digitalspaghetti> i am
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, does it work?
<digitalspaghetti> Score is -10022
<fiction> are allowed to curse in here?
<padavoine> digitalspaghetti: aptitude should install all dependencies automatically?
<FuLio> what was the command agn?
<digitalspaghetti> nope
<fiction> aw
<Traveler_> can someone tell me if ubuntu will run on computer with dual core pentium chip
<padavoine> digitalspaghetti: yes it should... what's the exact command and the exact output
<SlimeyPe1e> Traveler_: yes, it will
<padavoine> Travel_: sure
<fiction> Traveler_, i had a pentium D 80 which is dual core
<digitalspaghetti> padavoine, shall i pm you as it's a lot
<padavoine> digitalspaghetti: kay
<fiction> and running on a quadcore now, didnt even have to reinstall when i got new motherboard and cpu
<fiction> and ram
<fiction> i was amazed lol
<faileas> traveller: it should.
<FuLio> fiction; it said Erro running install command for nvidia
<Traveler_> ok thanks
<fiction> FuLio, go back to nano
<anto> Anyone here using MONO?
<FuLio> k
<fiction> FuLio, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FuLio> ;fiction;k
<fiction> FuLio, scroll down to Section "Screen"
<whyking_> which is the repository for gutsy gibbon universe? Can't find it
<FuLio> fiction; k
<fiction> FuLio, does it say nvidia int here?
<FuLio> fiction; no
<dgjones> !gutsy | whyking_
<ubotu> whyking_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fiction> FuLio, alright. scroll up to where it says Section "Device" and for driver, give the value of nv, so it should say Driver     "nv"
<FuLio> k
<anto> http://pastebin.com/m19275058
<fiction> FuLio, startx
<fiction> FuLio, save, then startx
<anto> anyone got a suggestion?
<usuario> holaa
<FuLio> k
<attunix> How do I get drivers for Airport wireless cards?
<fiction> FuLio, are you in x now?
<anto> attunix, you ask google
<attunix> anto: I already did
<FuLio> fiction; negative
<Jjohn> es | usuario
<fiction> FuLio, errors?
<attunix> attunix: I'll ask again.
<attunix> !es | usuario
<FuLio> fiction; i got more errors this time
<ubotu> usuario: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jjohn> thx
<attunix> Jjohn: you need an exclamation mark at the beginning. ;)
<fiction> FuLio, under Section "Device", you had  Driver         "nvidia", correct?
<FuLio> fiction; Failed to open framebuffer device; consult warnings and or errors abobe possible reasons. you may have to look at the server log to see warnings
<Jjohn> attunix, Thanks I realised too late
<anto> FuLio, to find out if you do type cat | grep Driver
<attunix> Jjohn: 'welcome :)
<FuLio> it was already there, till you told me to change it to nv
<anto> FuLio, have you done anything to the restricted modules?
<fiction> FuLio, no, under Section "Device"
<attunix> Wow 1088 here.
<fiction> FuLio,  you should have a line:   Driver         "nvidia"
<fiction> FuLio, and you change "nvidia" to "nv"
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> going for Envy now?
<FuLio> ok i did
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, yes, but im trying to get him into X first
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> ah
<fiction> FuLio, save that file
<fiction> FuLio, i think its control and O
<fiction> to save
<anto> Can anyone help me with http://pastebin.com/m19275058 ??
<FuLio> yea
<FuLio> fiction; and exit?
<fiction> FuLio, now type startx
<fiction> control X
<fiction> or control c
<fiction> sometimes z....it confuses me
<FuLio> it still didnt work.
<fiction> startx didnt work?
<FuLio> nope.
<FuLio> =\
<anto> FuLio, what dose it say
<attunix> anto: maybe #mono will help
<fiction> sudo nano ~/Desktop/
<attunix> anto: what IS mono, anyway?
<fiction> then type ls
<FuLio> anto; it says Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel modle
<attunix> fiction:  nano?
<attunix> :S
<anto> attunix,  i don't know how to explain but it runes and compiles C# programs
<attunix> fiction: do you mean CD?
<anto> FuLio, what driver are you trying to install?
<FuLio> nvidia
<fiction> attunix, yes
<FuLio> fiction; i typed it in
<attunix> anto: ok. Maybe #csharp or #cs are channels. You could check
<fiction> attunix, its 6:30am ive been trying to sleep for a while. thanks for correcting
<fiction> <- tired
<attunix> fiction: then you're in the same time zone as me :S
* attunix is in the same time zone as fiction. lol
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> hehe
<FuLio> fiction; i typed it in
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> nice twilight sone story
<fiction> attunix,  yea, its juuuuuuuuust a little too late to be up still
<attunix> lol
<attunix> anto: #csharp and #cs don't exist
<fiction> FuLio, i meant cd, not nano. so cd ~/Desktop/
<anto> attunix, Okej :( o well ill go over google again
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, ask tseliot !! he's the video driver king :)
<attunix> anto: Ask in #c
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> The Envy-man :)
<attunix> anto: maybe someone there will know
<FuLio> fiction; ok
<attunix> anto: poste your source code instead of results. That'll help ;)
<attunix> *post
<fiction> FuLio, install AGAIN lol
<attunix> anto: join #c# - that's alive
<fiction> FuLio, but pleeease make sure your settings are right. once it wouldnt load for me because i selected the wrong mouse
<attunix> anto: #c# and #mono#
<FuLio> fiction; k
<fiction> FuLio, I am trying to get you back on to the X server so you can use envy to install your driver
<FuLio> fiction; it says load failed on the buttom lefft.
<Muppet-Boy> hi everyone, do i need to install drivers to use a travan ide tape drive on 6.06 LTS?? or will it just be recognised when its plugged in?
<FuLio> but its still installing.
<fiction> FuLio, no nano
<fiction> FuLio, just sudo sh nv.run
<mikubuntu> help... doing an alternate install of x on a presario.  the installer is telling me there's very little free space, so the install is going differently than the three i have done.  right now at partitioning, and it asking me to select from 4 choices, 1, is: SCSI1 (OOO) )sda) 8.5 bb ata st38421a; 2nd one is > #1 primary 8.4 gb b k fat32  /media/sda1 ... 3rd is : Unddo changes, and 4th is:...
<mikubuntu> ...Finish partitioning and write to disk .. anybody tell me which one?  i'm guessing first or second op;tion?
<FuLio> yea i did that
<attunix> anto: did you go there?
<fiction> type ls
<fiction> do you see nv.run?
<FuLio> yes
<FuLio> i see it.
<fiction> and sudo sh nv.run fails?
<FuLio> when it says about the kernel
<fiction> huh?
<manager>  
<dixon> Is there any way how to turn on DMA and 32bit transfer in feisty?
<snegler> I'm having problems getting my fonts to look crisp in Feisty. I have installed the msttcorefonts package. My fonts either look blurred or too sharp. The problem is most annoying in Firefox, where some pages are almost unreadable. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<FuLio> what if i change the nvidia to vesa so i can get back on the xserver.
<FuLio> fiction;what if i change the nvidia to vesa so i can get back on the xserver.
<attunix> !ru
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> dixon man hdparm
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<attunix> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fiction> FuLio, yea that could work
<FuLio> k hold on
<attunix> !ru | manager
<ubotu> manager: please see above
<attunix> !ru | manager
<ubotu> manager:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jeff_> hello
<fiction> FuLio, was there ever a menu where you had to scroll down through some options, and some options were 'nv', 'vesa', 'nvidia', etc?
<attunix> Hi.
<FuLio> yes
<unomystEz> hi all, I'm trying to apt-get install a package and it's asking me to insert the CD, how can I have it fetch it via the Internet?
<dixon> TheimonCoffeeAfk: it's not working in feisty :( cause the developers thought it's better to show all devices as sata. Now everytime I run hdparm I got an error  - HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. On ubuntuforums there're a lot unanswered threads :(
<fiction> FuLio, and what did you select?
<mikubuntu> please, anyone have a clue what choice i make on this partition?
<FuLio> fiction; it was on nvidia, i hcanged it back to vesa so i can get into the xserver
<dixon> TheimonCoffeeAfk: it's not working in feisty :( cause the developers thought it's better to show all devices as sata. Now everytime I run hdparm I got an error  - HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. On ubuntuforums there're a lot unanswered threads :(
<fiction> FuLio, but i think you actually need to select 'nv'
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiction> letme go read
<FuLio> fiction; are you sure?
<jeff_> Could anyone tell me the average time for a dosfsck -f on an 80gb external hd?
<fiction> FuLio, for older nvidia cards, i think the installation guide said to select nv
<fiction> FuLio, i could be wrong, i am checking now
<jeff_> right now it's been running for almost 5.5 hours
<Sevk> HELP
<Sevk> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<Sevk> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54
<fiction> FuLio, cant find where it says that. nvm then. are you back on x?
<FuLio> no yet
<FuLio> fiction; ok now i am
<fiction> FuLio, are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<FuLio> ubuntu'
<fiction> alrighty
<FuLio> yay
<FuLio> lol
<fiction> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FuLio> Hey im sorry for keeping you up
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> with Envy you should be done in a few minutes
<fiction> FuLio, no worries. if we dont solve this itll bother me and ill sleep bad =[
<fiction> FuLio, open synaptic
<FuLio> fictioll its open
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, envy is not in the repos
<allbert> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> i asked tseliot yesterday on the forums
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<allbert> !rss firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manager> 
<FuLio> fiction; its open
<usamahashimi> Is there any site which can check the security status of my system and present recommendations?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, get envy here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, then why the heck would the irc channel have info on it lol?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> usamahashimi, www.grc.com --> port check
<fiction> FuLio, ok hold on. i have to find envy's website
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> just gave the link fiction :)
<FuLio> fiction; k
<thoreauputic> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, i asked tseliot yesterday on forums, maybe he'll build a repo in the future but for now you have to get it from the site
<mikubuntu> ummmm.... stuck again... the total harddrive on this is 8.5.  partitioner is asking me for new partition size, and by default has filled in8.5, but gives me the *hint* to use '20%' or use 'max' as shortcut for max allowed size?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> [12:43:49]  <TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, get envy here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<blazemonger> i recently got a dell c640 latitude with 512 mb of memory and i  paid $700 for it
<blazemonger> a p4
<SoulChild> hey when starting gparted i get: Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. hal-storage-fixed-mount refudes to uid 10000
<blazemonger> with a radeon 7000 mobility
<blazemonger> and i cant get the wi-fi drivers working and the place i got it from only knows windows
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> SoulChild, run gparted as root
<blazemonger> btw port ubuntu to the amiga
<blazemonger> so i can buy a amiga agtain
<fiction> FuLio, http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu7_all.deb
<SoulChild> TheimonCoffeeAfk: i get the same error only with UID 1000
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, alrighty then
<blazemonger> lmm
<fiction> I have never used Envy thougjh. so i dont know how much help ill be from here on
<blazemonger> http://www.coopersystems.com/specials.htm which of these systems will work with ubuntu
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, i used it a few times on previous installs
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> it cant go wrong
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, do you think it would work if he installed it the 6.10 way? like listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<blazemonger> something under 500 preferably
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, then help him out and ill pay attention for next time heeh
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, hold on lemme look
<spiderfire> anyone know how i can have a menu style folder that pops up on the taskbar in gnome?
<FuLio> fiction; you want me to download that?
<fiction> blazemonger, i had the one for $699 and it worked
<fiction> FuLio, yes, its envy
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, thats not much different from the methods we explained to him now
<blazemonger> it worked fiction?
<blazemonger> is that a good deal?
<unomystEz> does anyone know why apt-get install 'pkgname' asks for the CDROM?
<unomystEz> can't it just retrieve it over the internet?
<blazemonger> the only reason is the ppl that run that place give free at home support
<Happu> unomystEz: CD is in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> unomystEz, because you probably got cdrom in the sources.list
<fiction> blazemonger, i suppose. worked fine. only difference is i used a 6600gt nvidia card on it
<unomystEz> ah, thank you!
<blazemonger> so its not that bad of a deal?
<server_> #awali
<mikubuntu> is there please anyone to help me through this install, it's very different from the last three i did and i really need help
<blazemonger> i only have $500 on me
<blazemonger> i have a d865perl mobo with 768mb of memory and ubuntu runs SLOW on this 2.4ghz processor
<blazemonger> i even tried fluxbuntu and firefox takes 5 minutes to load
<FuLio> fiction; you want me to save it or open?
<blazemonger> myu computer is a piece of crap
<fiction> FuLio, save
<fiction> blazemonger, then the one for $699 should be solid.
<blazemonger> i dont know much about PC's
<FuLio> fiction; k done.
<fiction> FuLio, double click it
<blazemonger> i wonder how much a d865perl motherboard would sell for so i can buy that setup
<FuLio> fiction; install package?
<blazemonger> its refurbished but still it's a working system
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> yes
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, yes
<FuLio> coffee; yes?
<FuLio> k
<fiction> yess
<mikubuntu> partitioner is telling me that no root file system has been created, and to go back and do it, but i'm lost.
<blazemonger> i tried to enable dma mode on my current desktop system and ubuntu gives me a error
<blazemonger> its a IDE drive
<blazemonger> on a motherboard that's a SATA mobo
<FuLio> fiction; its done.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, doesnt matter if the mobo is sata, it has to have IDE ports to for the HDD to work
<blazemonger> well why wont DMA mode work on my system?
<blazemonger> im new to PC's
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, is it enabled in BIOS?
<blazemonger> ive spent 4 months trying to get this system i built to work properly
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, run envy
<fiction> FuLio, now in yuor menu you should see under System Tools
<blazemonger> it doesnt have a option to enable dma mode on the drive
<FuLio> Coffee. i've installed it
<blazemonger> maybe i need to try to flash the bios
<uluru> I have loaded and run ubuntu from a usb, no probs, but I'd like to write to a directory on that vfat partition.  Unfortunately sda1 is mounted under /cdrom and the system won't let me change permissions on a ro filesystem.  /cdrom doesn't appear in fstab.  Any gurus out there? :)
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> could be blazemonger
<blazemonger> but knowing my luck with PC's so far  it will prob break things worse
<FuLio> fiction; what am i looking for under system?
<blazemonger> so far ive gone through 3 motherboards trying to build a PC that will even start up
<blazemonger> i fried 3 of them
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, if you dont know what to do for bios flashing......DONT DO IT
<blazemonger> and i fried 3 video cards
<fiction> blazemonger, that pc i told you i have will work good. windows runs fine on it too
<fiction> FuLio, no
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, system tools --> envy
<boomh4u3r> I have the amd64 version and the regular version of ubuntu and xp on this machine
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, or open a terminal and enter: envy
<fiction> FuLio, System Tools. Its a menu option (like graphics, sound, games, etc)
<blazemonger> well the bios flashing in the manual of the motherboard says thyat it will enable dma mode
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> errr
<blazemonger> on my old ide drive
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> sudo envy that is FuLio
<FuLio> fiction; k
<Goblin> Wo tut???
<boomh4u3r> i want to get rid of all 3 and just install the regular version of ubuntu on here
<blazemonger> recently i tried to install a nvidia card and the system wouldnt boot
<fiction> blazemonger, on win or linux?
<blazemonger> and found out i fried the card
<blazemonger> im using gnewsense3
<FuLio> fiction; which one do i click "install the NVIDIA driver" or "install The NVIDIA driver manually"
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, you fried it? nice job, thats hard to accomplish
<SlimeyPe1e> boomh4u3r: you can tell the installer to wipe the disk, IIRC
<blazemonger> well im new to PC's
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, install nvidia driver
<blazemonger> ive spent 4 months trying to build my own system
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> its automated
<SlimeyPe1e> blazemonger: breaking them is half the fun
<FuLio> coffee; ok.
<joe_> hey
<blazemonger> well not when you have limited income
<fiction> FuLio, TheimonCoffeeAfk can help better than i. i have not used envy and he has. but here's a link you might find helpful after both of us leave: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<FuLio> ok
<fiction> FuLio, do you know how to do tab completion here?
<blazemonger> i had a amiga 4000 with 68060 40mhz that recently fried 5 months ago
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, i already gave that link some minutes ago :)
<FuLio> nope.
<blazemonger> then again the amiga came right out of the box
<blazemonger> i thought i would try to build my own PC
<fiction> FuLio, type fi and press tab, here on irc
<blazemonger> but i've fried 3 motherboards
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, oh okay
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> :)
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> didnt get noticed
<blazemonger> thankfully i didnt pay for them they came out of spare parts bins
<s0y> how are you frying these parts?
<SlimeyPe1e> blazemonger: easy to do when you're just beginning
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, how about doing some research before going about building a system?
<fiction> FuLio, type the first few letters of a person's name, and then press tab. it will select it for you. much easier
<blazemonger> but 4 months try ing to get a PC to function like it sh ould is a nightmare
<fiction> lol. i see him writing "coffee" so i thougth he may not now
<kauer> I'd like to know how to create a new staff in noteedit... any takers?
<joe_> i recently set up a server with the ubuntu server cd now i installed the ubuntu desktop and when i start it i can hear the sound of the login screen but i have no screen?
<blazemonger> and then the drivers
<FuLio> asb002
<FuLio> ohh
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, lol indeed
<FuLio> lol
<fiction> lol
<FuLio> awesome
<blazemonger> im having pc migration nightmares
<FuLio> i just copy and pass
<FuLio> past*
<joe_> can anyone help ?
<fiction> blazemonger, yes. try that pc i showed yuo. i had it and it worked  fine for me.
<Lidergt> witam
<fiction> haha
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; that was AWESOME!!!!
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, what?
<FuLio> fiction ; cool bean
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> the install?
<blazemonger> fiction: yah and it will prob save me money on pc parts
<FuLio> no, the tab thingy
<kauer> also, I'm looking for a simple musical notation editor for Linux (I already know about denemo, noteedit, rosegarden and canorus)
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> hmmm\
<FuLio> i dont have to copy and paste.
<joe_> anyone ?
<FuLio> lol
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> just some small IRC thingy :)
<fiction> blazemonger, yes.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> joe_, no clue here
<blazemonger> fiction: will it do midi seqquencing?
<samir> anyone from brazil?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; its almost done i believe.
<fiction> blazemonger, what prog do you use for that?
<blazemonger> i just need a system i can use the video toaster that i used with my amiga
<blazemonger> well on the amiga i used bars and pipes
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, when its done it'll give you a notice i believe
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; alright.
<blazemonger> with the video toaster i used my amiga to do video mixing at raves
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; will this fix everythihng?
<fiction> blazemonger, i have no idea cause ive never done it. But, that with my 6600gt nvidia card, i could play battlefield 2 and counterstrike source fine
<tom17bombadil> joe_: some more info?
<fiction> blazemonger, the machine can handle it
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, lets hope so
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; <3
<uluru> joe_, could be the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fiction> FuLio, and TheimonCoffeeAfk , its 7am, i have to sleep lol. have stuff to do today
<blazemonger> fiction: there's a program that does midi sequencing in ubuntu?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> sire fiction
<fiction> actually, i wanna see if this works for fulio. ill wait a little longer
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> sure*
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> ok :)
<fiction> blazemonger, i have no idea? probably
<blazemonger> cuz all i need is a very simple midi sequencer
<kauer> blazemonger: rosegarden
<FuLio> fiction; ok gnight cya later on lol, hey sleep wel , and THANKYOU for helping me alot today.
<joe_> i checked that file but i wouldnt know
* suupaabaka is new to the world of Ubuntu and IRC. "Hi :)"
<kauer> blazemonger: Also noteedit, sort of.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> hi suupaabaka
<fiction> FuLio, no prob. are you almost done though? i kinda wanna see if it works
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; its asking me " DO YOU WANT YOUR XORG.CONF TO BE AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURE?"
<blazemonger> kauer; anything to sequence midi data is fine with me
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> YES
<joe_> im fairly new to this its my first server and i cant give more info thats all thats happening
<suupaabaka> I don't think I can go back to Windows. :P
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, yes yes yes!!
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> :)
<blazemonger> it doesnt have to be fancy or anything just as long as i can sequence i'm in business
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk;ok it restarted my laptop
<fiction> blazemonger, http://www.jazzware.com/zope is that what yuore talking about?
<kauer> blazemonger: rosegarden is available as an ubuntu package, but I'm not sure it's what you'd call "simple".
<blazemonger> cuz i've missed gigs over my amiga frying
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, the moment of truth is nigh!
<fiction> alright guys, moment of truth. this will tell us iif the last 3 hours of our lives was a total waste or not
<blazemonger> yes
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> fiction, can we have a drumroll plz?!
* fiction dundundundundundun
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> lol
<fiction> blazemonger, click on screenshots.
<thoreauputic> ************ <- visual drumroll
<fiction> blazemonger, and make sure
<uluru> joe_, http://wiki2.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_and_configure_xorg
<blazemonger> more like this interface
<ubuntu> /leave
<blazemonger> http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Horizon/4753/barspipes.gif
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: try /part
<blazemonger> something with a interface like that
<fiction> blazemonger,  look: http://sound.condorow.net/midi.html a whole list
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; i think
<fiction> what does a midi sequencer do anyways. make midis? lol
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> you think?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; we got more errors =X
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, like what?
<blazemonger> fiction;No.. obviously youre not a xtc popping raver :)
<fiction> blazemonger, apparently not =] 
<blazemonger> my amiga 4000 made me enough to pop xtc tabz
<blazemonger> :)
<fiction> look @ the list i gave you though
<fiction> tons of progs
<blazemonger> i had that baby souped up and it lasted 10 years
<suupaabaka> I was wondering... are there any security concerns with Ubuntu? Hacking, keyloggers, that sort of thing?
<Smegzor> I can vnc into my file server (ubuntu 7.04) when I am already logged into it locally, but I can't get a connection when nobody is logged in.  Is there a guide for newbies I can follow which will enable this?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; the interrupt for nvidia graphics device pci 0 5 0 appears to be edge triggered. please see chapter 8 common problems in the readme for additional informaiotn./
* suupaabaka is slightly paranoid about that sort of thing.
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; failed to initialize the nvidia graphics device
<fiction> bust open chapter 8
<blazemonger> well the one with the interface i like the best is seq-24
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> maybe the card gets recognized on the wrong pci slot
<mikubuntu> i back. can someone help me to get through this partitioning please.  system is doing a 'light' installation because it said there was relatively little free space.  i don't care about saving any data on this computer i got it out of the garbage, just want to wipe it out and get x running.
<blazemonger> cuz how much processing power is really used when only sequencing midi data
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, follow the advice the error gave you
<fiction> not alot blazemonger
<fiction> what is midi sequencing?
<FuLio> can soomeone pass me the website to it please.
<blazemonger> fiction: youre right..if a atari st can sequence midi
<blazemonger> it's a way of musical instruments can send data back and forth :)
<blazemonger> like my retrofitted korg poly 61 synth
<fiction> ohh okay
<fiction> its bright and birds are chirping outside.i have to sleep.
<blazemonger> i have a studio and the only thing missing is the *working* computer to sequence
<fiction> gotcha im going to sleep though
<blazemonger> thanks fiction
<fiction> TheimonCoffeeAfk, FuLio good luck. hopefully ill see you 2 here again :)
<fiction> bye blazemonger
<arn_> hi, i have a "soap" moduled installed, how can i delete that?
<blazemonger> if i could get dma to work on my current computer's hard drive id be in business
<blazemonger> is there a operating system available that is just FOR midi sequencing
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> ubuntustudio?
<blazemonger> well who sells computers pre-built WITH ubuntustudio
<FuLio> can soomeone pass me the website to it please.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, website to what?
<FuLio> the chapter 8
<FuLio> thingy.
<joe_> it tells me screens found but none have a usable configuration
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/index.html <-------- chapter 8 of that FuLio
<SettlerX> hey
<rfdparker2002> hello, does anyone know if there will be an update to the evms package on gutsy anytime soon to fix bug #115616? as on my laptop i have to kill udevd every time I boot i otherwise the CD/DVD Drive continuously scan itself and of course i get the dm-linear lookup failed managed failed (yeah i do realise gutsy is a dev release)
<SettlerX> I have a problem during booting xubuntu from CD for installation
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk ; ty
<Pici> rfdparker2002: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<blazemonger> i have a p4 2.4ghz desktop d865perl and two 40 gig ide drives
<blazemonger> and xubuntu is SLOW as hell
<rfdparker2002> kk thnnx
<mikubuntu> TheimonCoffeeAfk: can you please tell me how to figure out this partition, been going all nite, but i gotta finish this
<SettlerX> http://phpfi.com/256578
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> mikubuntu, whats wrong?
<iCEifer> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers. when I run it it says that I am running "level 1" and not "level 3".  if I continue it says I need to install libc for my distro? any ideas?
<aa^way> hey, with  mencodec, what would be parameter to connect two videos to one
<iCEifer> I am running the .run file under ubuntu's recovery mode
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, install the libc6 libc6-dev package
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, do not run it under single user mode!
<blazemonger> hoqw do i force xubuntu or ubuntu whatever distro to FORCE dma mode on my hd
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; If possible, configure your system such that your graphics card does not share its IRQ with other devices (try moving the graphics card to another slot if applicable, unload/disable the driver(s) for the device(s) sharing the card's IRQ, or remove/disable the device(s)).
<SettlerX> Why can't I boot Xubuntu? 256 MB RAM, Athlon XP 2000+...
<iCEifer> Theimon: how should I run it?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, boot your system as normal, and from there go to a tty
<mikubuntu> TheimonCoffeeAfk: i am doing alternate install cd on an old compaq with a 'full' 8.5 harddrive,,, i am at the partioner and i keep getting loooped back.  says i have not set up a root file.
<blueStar> hello
<rausb0> blazemonger: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, then kill gdm by /sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SettlerX> I recorded CD with speed 32x. Can it be the reason?
<iCEifer> Theimon: my package manager shows libc6 is already installed. when I tried to boot normally I get the error that I am running an X server. so the kill command will stop that error?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> mikubuntu, be sure to sweep the partitions, otherwise theres no room to install the new files
<blueStar> Hello, how do I add a /bin to PATH, so it will be from startup?
<Tiggzz> hiya peeps
<SlimeyPe1e> SettlerX: are you getting an error message?
<mikubuntu> help... doing an alternate install of x on a presario.  the installer is telling me there's very little free space, so the install is going differently than the three i have done.  right now at partitioning, and it asking me to select from 4 choices, 1, is: SCSI1 (OOO) )sda) 8.5 bb ata st38421a; 2nd one is > #1 primary 8.4 gb b k fat32  /media/sda1 ... 3rd is : Unddo changes, and 4th is:...
<mikubuntu> ...Finish partitioning and write to disk .. anybody tell me which one?  i'm guessing first or second op;tion?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, can you enter at the command line: lspci
<SettlerX> SlimeyPe1e: http://phpfi.com/256578
<mikubuntu> shoot, disregard that last
<joe_> it tells me screens found but none have a usable configuration
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> joe_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blazemonger>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<blazemonger>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mikubuntu> TheimonCoffeeAfk: i don't know ezackly what you mean by sweep.  let me describe the page i'm looking at
<blazemonger> how do i force this dma mode tweak to work
<blazemonger> folks: i know theres a few PC gurus here
<joe_> thank u , but how do i know what driver to pick ?
<boomh4u3r> how do you tab nics?
<Tiggzz> I'm after a bit of guidance, I have fiesty on at he mo on a 80gb drive. After further readys I  see it is advisary to install put home on a seperate partition. Well I'm just about to change motherboard, chip and gpx card in this machine. Gpx is going from nvidia to ATI. Would a re-install be recommended?
<blazemonger> how do i force DMA mode on my ide drive in xubunt feisty
<boris_> how do i restart X server (xorg)
<NForc3r> hey guy
<NForc3r> guys
<blazemonger> so i wont have to buy a whole new computer system
<Pici> boris_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SlimeyPe1e> SettlerX: HP Pavilion notebook?
<NForc3r> can u help with sum random crash i keep getting with linux
<blazemonger>  Timing cached reads:   1026 MB in  2.00 seconds = 512.48 MB/sec
<blazemonger>  Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  5.46 seconds = 374.87 kB/sec
<Davy_Jones> borg_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<mikubuntu> has four lines, first line is : SCSI1 (000) -8.5 GB ATA st38421a,   next line is: >d  #1 primary 8.4 GB  K fat32  /media/sda1
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, enter the first few letters of a name and hit <tab>
<SettlerX> SlimeyPe1e: no, it's a desktop computer
<SlimeyPe1e> hrm
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; i give up..
<joe_> how do i know what driver to pick ?
<SettlerX> Would you like to know disk, etc.\?
<rausb0> blazemonger: is the really a ide controller or a sata controller in ide compatibility mode?
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: oh finally someone helped me thank you
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, np
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, what is the result of lspci?
<Tiggzz> ALso the other question is if I install dual boot with xp on another drive altogether, can I re-install xp and still have the dual bot?
<mikubuntu> third option is: undo changes to partitions, and lastly: finish partitioning, but that don't work cuz says i don't have a root file sys
<SlimeyPe1e> SettlerX: not sure then. Try burning at a lower speed, but Google suggests that this is generally a hardware problem - i.e. the Ubuntu liveCD doesn't like your drive or motherboard
<NForc3r> im running ubuntu 100% fine (relatively) with my 8800gts on a crap reso and all. i update ubuntu, everything is fine then i go and add the restricted drivers and install the nvidia driver.
<blazemonger> god im hating this system i built
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Tiggzz, a windows reinstall will wreck grub
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; to much info.
<boomh4u3r> my problem...2 versions of linux and xp...i just want one version of linux...Format my hard drives and fresh install?
<SettlerX> If i download Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu, may this problem disappear?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, lspci|grep VGA
<bullgard4> What does pts/0 stand for in the output of the command who?
<Davy_Jones> !grub | Tiggzz
<ubotu> Tiggzz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blazemonger> how do i force the dma mode tweak to work
<blazemonger> my system it takes 5 minutes to load firefox
<rausb0> blazemonger: if it is sata in ide comp. mode, dma cannot be turned on
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, searched google yet?
<Tiggzz> TheimonCoffeeAfk, ok, I'll do windows bare first, then ubu then sort xp out yeah?
<blazemonger> rausb0: so im fucked?
<blazemonger> oops sorry for language im frustrated from spending 4 months trying to get my system i built working properly
<mikubuntu> TheimonCoffeeAfk: can you tell me how to proceed with those choices?  i'm lost.
<Davy_Jones> Tiggzz: install windows xp then ubuntu
<Tiggzz> cheers Davy_Jones
<NForc3r> then it happens, when i load my computer up ubuntu is starting and just before the log on screen it crashes and send me to terminal saying sumthing about X server or sumthing and telling me to configure a file and restart gdm
<blazemonger> how do i FORCE it though there has to be a tweak
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; 00:05. VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<SlimeyPe1e> SettlerX: probably not
<NForc3r> any ideas?
<NForc3r> ???
<blazemonger> so i can load  xubuntu quicker than 3 minutes
<rausb0> blazemonger: look in the bios settings and see if you can switch the controller to sata or native mode
<SlimeyPe1e> SettlerX: looks like there was a bug in Dapper and pre-release Edgy. Are you using Feisty?
<NForc3r> ?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, format the linux partition you want to get rid of.....edit menu.lst to not show the deleted linux anymore and clean out the appropriate images from /boot
<Davy_Jones> Tiggzz: if you HAVE to install windows xp after ubuntu, follow the instructions ubotu gave you
<blazemonger> it doesnt have that option
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; these are are the problems i have EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to
<FuLio> (EE) NVIDIA(0):      be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics
<FuLio> (EE) NVIDIA(0):      device PCI:x:x:x. Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS
<FuLio> (EE) NVIDIA(0):      section in the README for additional information
<blazemonger> rausb0 : i built this system from scratch
<rausb0> blazemonger: then i don't know, sorry
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; its on this site http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/chapter-08.html
<blazemonger> man im new to PC's i come from Amiga land
<NForc3r> thanx
<NForc3r> ill have a look
<blazemonger> and ive fried 3 motherboards and a few video cards trying to get a PC to even boot
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: I'm not sure where the version of linux i want gone installed to.
<blazemonger> prob is when i run a distro from CD thigns work fine
<alloosh> hello all, I installed kubuntu desktp yesterday, and now I cant use my computer, please help
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check in the device section if the PCI entry shows you the same number as from lspci
<blazemonger> but my hard drive is going the speed of a single speed cd rom drive
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: i just got ubuntu yesterday so i'm the definaition of n00b
<iCEifer> Theimon: I tried the kill command and it worked but after "booting local scripts [OK] " it just hangs there?
<SettlerX> How can i check if i burned CD correctly?
<rausb0> blazemonger: why don't you just buy a ready built pc?
<Pici> !md5 | SettlerX
<ubotu> SettlerX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blazemonger> i dont know which ones will work with non-proprietary drivers
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, you have to find that out first, otherwise you can't delete the right linux
<rausb0> blazemonger: oh okay
<Tiggzz> Davy_Jones, I can do it either way really. I guess I need to re-install both I'll just get xp on, then leave it, put ubu on the mess with xp as required
<blazemonger> http://www.coopersystems.com/specials.htm these are my system choices rausb0
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, not sure what you mean now
<blazemonger> i want the cheapest cuz im low on cash right now
<Tiggzz> Davy_Jones, I guess ubu won't like a new mobo cpu, and gpx without a re-install?
<blazemonger> from missing a few gigs
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Tiggzz, you'd be surprised
<blazemonger> when my amiga fried my rave career has been gone
<SettlerX> Pci: however, should I check Md5 of the CD's content and compare it with .iso Md5?
<NForc3r> hey guys
<NForc3r> how do i get to
<NForc3r> NVreg_RMEdgeIntrCheck
<iCEifer> TheimonCoffeeAfk: I did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it killed the X server. went to a screen where it started a buncha commands and after "Booting local scripts [OK] " it just waits.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Tiggzz, but with new hardware a fresh install is always best
<NForc3r> ive got to change something in there
<NForc3r> from 1 to 0
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, first fully boot up your system
<Pici> SettlerX: I believe that the installer does its own md5 check when it starts.
<blazemonger> which of those will work with ubuntu that arent pricey
<Tiggzz> TheimonCoffeeAfk, with my complete noob experiance, I figure, it would be less hassle?
<iCEifer> TheimonCoffeeAfk: I did. and boot into Gnome right?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, fully boot the system, then let me know when it's done
<Tiggzz> TheimonCoffeeAfk, plus I think I would prefer to have home on a diff part as recommended
<blazemonger> so you mean if i have a IDE drive and a SATA mobo DMA MODe cant be enabled !?!?!?!?!
<rausb0> blazemonger: try booting the kernel with paramters hda=noprobe hdb=noprobe hdc=noprobe hdd=noprobe  (at the grub boot prompt)
<NForc3r> ?
<blazemonger> why didnt anyone tell me that
<iCEifer> TheimonCoffeeAfk: I just fully booted and started my IRC client in Gnome
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Tiggzz, you can leave the ubuntu in tact if you want, thats easier....but is it wise?
<blazemonger> i dont have devices hdc
<blazemonger> i on ly hve /dev/sda /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: ok...is there a program i can use to find out?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> iCEifer, ok, now: press ctrl+alt+f2
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, not that I'm aware of
<NForc3r> hello?
<blazemonger> raus:ive been having nothing but nightmares with PC's
<blazemonger> raus;which of those systems will work with ubuntu
<rausb0> blazemonger: aha. then it is sata. dma should be turned on by default.
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> blazemonger, any system will work with ubuntu
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; im s0o0 tired now. ill just come back on tomorrow is that ok?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> sure man
<Tiggzz> TheimonCoffeeAfk, what would be your advice for partition size on  an 80gb with 2gb mem? Do I need to tell the instal what size to make swap part?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> take care
<rausb0> TheimonCoffeeAfk: then tell him how to switch on dma for his harddisk
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: so should i boot to the version i want gone and try to find what partition its installed to?
<FuLio> TheimonCoffeeAfk; thank you for helping me today. ill cya tomorrow.
<rausb0> gotta go
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> boomh4u3r, yes
<blazemonger> well the drive is IDE
<SettlerX> Pici: so? how to compare it?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> FuLio, np
<boomh4u3r> TheimonCoffeeAfk: ok thank you
<blazemonger> i tried legacy mode enhanced mode
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> take care
<t4m1n0> If my computer has pci card USB 2.0, will work my usb bluetooth 1.0 on it ?
<blazemonger> it says something in the bios about RAID but i dont even know WTF that is
<blazemonger> .mm
<jrib> blueStar: for your user only or for everyone?
<Pici> SettlerX: All the information should be in those links ubotu sent you.  I think the installer does its own *automatic* md5 checks before it installs
<blazemonger> so what do i do?
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> Tiggzz, yo got 2GB mem? make a 256MB swap, thats enough
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> now i'm leaving
<blazemonger> its like the live cd of ubuntu firefox loads in a second but when i install it to hd it takes firefox 5 minutes to load
<TheimonCoffeeAfk> I'll be back later
<blazemonger> my amiga which was way older5 than this pc i have would load a 3d rendering package within a second
<Pici> Tiggzz: Unless you're planning on 'suspending to disk', which in that case you need at least as much swap as RAM.
<jrib> Tiggzz: if you want to use hibernate, then you need as much swap as you have ram
<blueStar> Thanks jrib, for everyone.
<blazemonger> do i just buy a brand new computer?
<joe_> how do i know what driver to take ?
<jrib> blueStar: edit /etc/environment
<blazemonger> and spend yet another4 couple hundred
<blazemonger> ive been spending more on pc parts than i have on xtc tabws
<blazemonger> ive fried 3 motherboards and 5 video cards
<joe_> anyone ?
<blueStar> Thanks jrib, and if it's just for one user?
<jrib> arn_: how did you install it?
<jrib> !please > joe_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<blazemonger> when installing the video card on one system i cracked the card accidentally
<Tiggzz> thanks pici, jrib. I think i may be needing str, that way I can send it to sleep with mythtv
<NForc3r> so can anyone help me
<blazemonger> i'm having pc migration nightmares and i dont want to use windows
<Pici> !ask | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NForc3r> wait a sec im going to google it for a while
<NForc3r> then brb
<iCEifer> Theimon: you still here?
<jrib> blueStar: then you want to do something like this: export PATH=/new/path:"${PATH}"         in a file that gets sourced when you login (~/.xprofile works for gdm)
<spleencheesmonk1> i need help with dare i say the word...."wireless" anyone able to help? running feisty 7.04 trying to use a d-link dsl-924.  can find no documentation on it. (relatively new user (sub 4 weeks)
<blazemonger> how do i enable the DMA tweak then?
<blazemonger> the DMA tweak MUST work
<Boomh4u3r> how do i see what partition this version of linux is installedon?
<blazemonger> theere MUST be a way (after 4 months of trying to just get things to WORK i've lost my sanity
<blueStar> Thanks jrib, bye
<jrib> !wireless > spleencheesmonk1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> spleencheesmonk1: checked the wiki?
<spleencheesmonk1> blimey. no shortage of reading material there.
<gregor_> siemanko :)
<gregor_> twoja stara
<NForc3r> how do i remove the nvidia restricted driver?
<NForc3r> and go back to X
<jrib> unomystEz: comment out the cd-rom in your /etc/apt/sources.list  or use system -> administration -> software sources  for a gui
<NForc3r> or the gui'
<spleencheesmonk1> think i've identified the problem. my router uses wpa encryption. apparently not able to set this up in gui.  this mean i have to use the dreaded terminal??
<jrib> NForc3r: does X currently fail to load?
<NForc3r> yes
<jrib> !xconfig > NForc3r (see the private message from ubotu)
<NForc3r> aparently i need to install Envy and install the nvidia drivers through that
<blazemonger> i have a d865perl mobo and i tried t hdparm -d /dev/sda tweak and it gives me a error
<blazemonger> i dont feel like spending any more money than i have
<jrib> NForc3r: generate a new xorg.conf and choose 'nv' as your driver
<NForc3r> how?
<NForc3r> sorry slightly n00b here
<iCEifer> I'm having trouble installing my nvidia driver under ubuntu. when I get out of X to install it says that I need libc installed for my distro but ubuntu's package manager says libc6 is already installed. any ideas?
<blazemonger>  Timing cached reads:   1026 MB in  2.00 seconds = 512.48 MB/sec
<blazemonger>  Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  5.46 seconds = 374.87 kB/sec
<jrib> NForc3r: ubotu sent you the command in a private message, do you see it?
<david003> hello. can someone tell me of some guide or tips on starting programming C++
<joe_> How do i know what driver to choose?
<david003> ?
<NForc3r> sent me a message but no commands
<instabin|work> What would make me want to use kde over gnome?
<blazemonger>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<blazemonger>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jrib> NForc3r: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<blazemonger> hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<blazemonger> the dma mode is a fraud
<jrib> blazemonger: use a pastebin please
<SlimeyPe1e> instabin|work: it's a bit more configurable, and some people (including me) prefer the KDE applications to the Gnome ones
<SlimeyPe1e> otherwise frankly there's little difference for the end-user. They're both vaguely Windows-style environments.
<blazemonger> jrib: how do i enable DMA on my drive so firefox will load quicker than 5 minutes on a 2.4ghz system
<jrib> joe_: driver for what?
<NForc3r> jrib: ok so that will open the xorg file? what do i do to it?
<bullgard4> What does pts/0 stand for in the output of the command who?
<blazemonger> feisty sucks
<blazemonger> it wont let me do the dma mode tweak on my hardware
<mikubuntu> please, can someone help me with an install partitioning?
<SlimeyPe1e> blazemonger: is your hardware supported properly in other distributions?
<blazemonger> if someone would have educated me on PC stuff i would have actually purchased a pre-built system instead of spending money on partas
<joe_> i used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because it was detecting screens but none where configured
<jrib> NForc3r: no, it will launch an ncurses program that will ask you some questions
<blazemonger> they RUN but very very very slow just like ubuntu
<spleencheesmonk1> can i use a kde frontend program on gnome?
<blazemonger> even windows 2000 is SLOW
<NForc3r> im on windows rite now (dual boot) i want to know what to do before i load linux, what happens when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh in
<jrib> blazemonger: no idea, have you read:
<jrib> !dma > blazemonger (see the private message from ubotu)
<kymap_> hi everybody!
<NForc3r> oh
<NForc3r> sorry
<NForc3r> diddnt read up
<blazemonger> where is the pm
<NForc3r> ok cya
<SlimeyPe1e> blazemonger: sounds like Linux doesn't have a good driver for your motherboard.
<blazemonger> well slime which of these computers will run ubuntu
<SlimeyPe1e> blazemonger: there might be one available on the 'net if you search around a bit and cross your fingers
<blazemonger>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<blazemonger>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<blazemonger> http://www.coopersystems.com/specials.htme
<blazemonger> which of those computers are a good deal?(its a local shop)
<blazemonger> and the owner's cool and on the windows pc's they install open office instead of m$ office
<arn_> jrib, i got a package and executed "./configure","make","make install"
<Pici> blazemonger: ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<directLink> Booting Ubuntu with the liveCD, I copied my /home folder to a new partition and edited fstab so it would mount it as /home. The whole homefolder mounting thing works, however, after deleting(actually, moving to trash), the former /home direcory's contents, I still have the same disk-usage on my main partition, and the partition I copied the home direcory on, now has twice the usage of what I copied onto it. Even if I select the contents o
<jrib> arn_: try 'make uninstall' from the same place you ran 'make install' then but there are no guarantees that will work.  In the future, try using 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install'.  If 'make uninstall' doens't work, you can either reinstall it with checkinstall and then remove it or remove it yourself manually by deleting what it installed
<jrib> !checkinstall > arn_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<kymap_> ohohohooo!
<jrib> !cli > boris_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tigggzzz> bloody thing
<SoulChild> Hey all
<SoulChild> I still need help with gnome-volume-manager: Mounting manually with pmount works ,.. but gnome-volume-manager does not automount USB Storage Devices, please i am trying it for hours ,... must be a package that i removed by mistake !
<revilodraw> hi! how do format my mp3 player (connected by usb)?
<vb> I was wondering if I could put all downloaded pkgs via AptonCD on my USB stick rather than on a CD, to install on another PC I use at my university?
<cosinos> hi all, how to compile C3
<cosinos> C#
<IdleOne> vb you can save .debs on to any media you want
<Firekill> algum br aki?
<Firekill> presiso de ajuda =] 
<IdleOne> !br | Firekill
<ubotu> Firekill: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jrib> !br | Firekill
<jrib> vb: I don't know about AptonCD but if it turns out you can't or you can't figure out how, checkout apt-zip
<dutler> hi, i need help using ubuntu as a java app server.  I have Ubuntu7.04 installed with Postgresql and Ant installed from teh repo and Sun java 1.5 and 1.6. In install my app (openbravo) and can point my browser to the app. BUT it is way slow. literally took over 5 min to log the start page. any ideas on what would make it unusable slow?
<mikubuntu> please, can someone help me with an install partitioning?
<NForc3r> hey guys
<dutler> mikubuntu... install partitioning?
<dutler> what do you need to do and what do you have?
<SoulChild> I still need help with gnome-volume-manager: Mounting manually with pmount works ,.. but gnome-volume-manager does not automount USB Storage Devices, please i am trying it for hours ,... must be a package that i removed by mistake !
<revilodraw> i! how do format my mp3 player (connected by usb)? into fat32
<gvsa123> hey you guys... i'd like to setup a webcam security. i already have camstream installed from repos. it's working now, but i'd like to be able to view the images remotely. where am i supposed to upload the images so i can view them on a browser as it refreshes every x number of second.
<SoulChild> revilodraw: sudo mkfs-vfat /dev/[device)
<SoulChild> revilodraw: or use gparted
<jrib> !gparted > revilodraw (see the private message from ubotu)
<NForc3r> how do i log in lol
<SoulChild> revilodraw: you must have msdosfstools installed
<jrib> NForc3r: is X working again?
<NForc3r> there we go
<NForc3r> i thought i was in the wrong chanel
<NForc3r> no
<NForc3r> well yes
<NForc3r> but not how id want it to
<gvsa123> ah... i just pickedup something here... gparted! i was already wondering about how to format usb's and floppies! and this my first time to log into this irc channel
<revilodraw> soulchild: thanks!
<gvsa123> yeah... thanks soulchild
<NForc3r> i went back to the vesa driver because that was the last one i tried and it works just as well as the others
<NForc3r> what was that program i mentioned earlyer that allowed you to install drivers (sorry i forgot)
<NForc3r> 12am here and i gota finish this
<IdleOne> ndiswarapper?
<Pici> NForc3r: restricted-drivers-mananger?
<mikubuntu> dutler: i'm doing an install using the alternate install cd.  i am at the partitioning stage but i have not been able to complete it for 3 hours now, can you help me?
<ipis> whats a good irc client
<NForc3r> i tried that and the driver crashed my system
<MindSpark> ipis, xchat
<SoulChild> HELP!!! I still need help with gnome-volume-manager: Mounting manually with pmount works ,.. but gnome-volume-manager does not automount USB Storage Devices, please i am trying it for hours ,... must be a package that i removed by mistake !
<SettlerX> How to disable using swap by liveCD?
<dutler> does the installer crash? what happens?
<ipis> MindSpark: im having a hard time connecting to other servers. im using xchat now
<SettlerX> Must I format the partition?
<MindSpark> ipis, why's that ? you can easily open a new tab and /server <servername>
<MindSpark> ipis, there's alwasy BitchX
<MindSpark> SettlerX, swapon/swapoff
<ipis> MindSpark: it really takes time to connect
<gvsa123> can anyone give info on how to view images from camstream remotely on a browser?
<MindSpark> ipis, that's a connection problem, not a client thing I guess
<MindSpark> gvsa123, you will need apache, then some Java applet that will do that
<NativeAngels> hello
<MindSpark> or some other webbrowser
<[diablo] > good afternoon #ubuntu
<NForc3r> hey..er... i just typed wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run and it downloaded something
<MindSpark> I mean webserver
<NForc3r> where did it download to?
<NativeAngels> does anyone here know about ircdefender
<NForc3r> home foler
<NForc3r> folder
<ipis> maybe
<NForc3r> my bad
<MindSpark> NForc3r, it downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run into the dir you're standing in
<NForc3r> oh
<NForc3r> thanx
<MindSpark> lol
<MindSpark> right under your right foot :P
<Hairulfr> "server"
<solekiller> i use a dell wi-fi 1390 minichip thats with the using the BCM4401-B0 brouadcom chipset is it handled the same like all the other broadcome 43xx devices (im asking since its 44xx)
<[diablo] > guys, I've moved from KDE to Gnome for the first time in 7 years. I was using Kubuntu, but now have made the full switch to Ubuntu... I've customized it somewhat, adding the Novell Gnome-Main-Menu etc... is this going to actually make it into Ubuntu, because I really believe its far better menu than the default Ubuntu one. I read something the other day that they are introducing Control Center into Gutsy... SLAB coming too?
<gvsa123> mindspark: oh it's called a webserver huh... i saw it once, he had a cam that took pictures every 3 seconds and it uploaded it somewhere that refreshed every 3 seconds, then i had the link to it, which also refreshed... that's a webserver?
<MindSpark> gvsa123, are you being sarcastic ?
<mikubuntu> dutler: sorry, dint see that you answered.  no, it doesn't crash.  i am on a page that says: you are editing partition #1 of SCSI1 sda.  this partition is formatted with the fat32 file system.
<gvsa123> i mean, he sent me a url, where i could view the images
<solekiller> i use a dell wi-fi 1390 minichip thats with the using the BCM4401-B0 brouadcom chipset is it handled the same like all the other broadcome 43xx devices (im asking since its 44xx)
<gvsa123> no...
<solekiller> help? i dont wona flood
<MindSpark> gvsa123, ok, yes, you need to install a webserver, so your web browser can connect to
<MindSpark> gvsa123, there are two ways of 'uploading' the pics
<gvsa123> i don't know where to upload the images, so i could view them remotely
<solekiller> coz it worked i only cant see any other aps
<gvsa123> install a webserver? it's not a service in the web or something?
<MindSpark> either you put them in a directory or do streaming video
<MindSpark> gvsa123, you could also upload the pics on flickr or whatever
<gvsa123> ok streaming video sound better...
<N3m0r1n0> ciao ragazzi
<N3m0r1n0> sono nei casini...
<Pici> !it | N3m0r1n0
<ubotu> N3m0r1n0: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mikubuntu> dutler: then it tells me the settings... says use as: fat32 file sys, mount point /media/sda1, mount options: defaults, bootable flag: off,
<MindSpark> gvsa123, but I am sure there are internet apps that do that already
<gvsa123> flickr... and it can be viewed remotely, so that everytime the cam took a shot, it would be uploaded?
<MindSpark> gvsa123, no
<boghog> hi
<MindSpark> gvsa123, in that case I'd go hunting for some website that could do that
<dutler> mikubuntu: ru dual booting?
<MindSpark> gvsa123, although that's not much to do with ubuntu or even linux, but lemme check
<mikubuntu> dutler:  then i have 4 choices: first, 'resize the partition', then 'done setting up' (that don't work cuz then tells me i have no root filee sys)
<gvsa123> wow thanks...
<mikubuntu> dutler: then 'copy data from another partition, and last: 'delete the partition'
<MindSpark> gvsa123, http://www.earthcam.com/
<mikubuntu> dutler: i am lost.
<zwl> Why  ?
<dutler> mikubuntu: give me a sec, ill boot off a alt cd so ican c the same thing
<mikubuntu> no, not dual booting
<MindSpark> gvsa123, http://webcam.com/
<MindSpark> gvsa123, just google for webcam and you'll find zillions of places where you could do that
<mikubuntu> dutler: i don't think you'll have the same experience
<boghog> I have two harddisks in my computer, harddisk A holds my ubuntu+swap partition, harddisk B is empty (has no filesystems on it), I want to give harddisk A away to someone, and thus I need to copy everything it holds to harddisk B so I can boot from that. I am wondering how I should go about doing that, and also how to install a bootloader to the second harddisk (or can I copy the boot sector from A to B?)
<[diablo] > my desktop looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/327rgv
<mikubuntu> dutler:  i have done three other installations of x in the last couple of days, and they were not likehis install.
<boghog> I think I need to do something with "dd" but even after reading the man page I'm not sure how
<gvsa123> i see.. i was searching for webhosts, and servers... that's why i didn't pick it up
<solekiller> nvm then
<dutler> ic .. this is a differnt one with differ hd controllers?
<[diablo] > I'd really love to see similar in default Ubuntu
<gvsa123> mindspard: thanks a lot.. this should get me on the right direction.
<MindSpark> gvsa123, I'd say if you're using linux, you should get the cam running first :P
<mikubuntu> dutler:  this install started differently, because it detected "relatively little free space" and hence by default would install with a bare minimum of stuff.
<MindSpark> gvsa123, NP
<ipis> whats a good mp3 player
<dutler> do u have a partition lable as '/' ?
<gvsa123> it's working pretty good, no configurations needed after the install...
<MindSpark> ipis, ipod
<MindSpark> lol
<MindSpark> am I in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> MindSpark: Yes.
<dutler> and you are trying to perserve exsiting partitions?
<MindSpark> thanks Pici, was starting to wonder
<mikubuntu> dutler: but i don't care about all the stuff that's on the compluter, because i got it out of the trash, i just want to write over the old windows system; nothing of mine on it
<MindSpark> gvsa123, great
<ipis> the installed players cannot play mp3s
<ipis> lol
<mikubuntu> dutler: but i cannot get past the partitioning stage.  omg, it's driving me crazy.
<Pici> !mp3 | ipis
<ubotu> ipis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ipis> MindSpark: lol. on my computer
<MindSpark> I have this old hard drive with fat32 on it, and Windows fails to read it, while Linux is doing a great job at it
<gvsa123> mindspark: i know.. i've only used it since edgy, and my xp notebook is starting to accumulate dust... :)
<MindSpark> can't believe microsoft can't handle to read their own filesystems
<dutler> do u get the option of "use entier disk"
<MindSpark> ipis, mplayer, xmms
<reval> haha holy crap
<MindSpark> :)
<reval> this is nostalgic
<ipis> okay tahnks
<ipis> thanks*
<mikubuntu> dutler: ya, i think i did that part, it says the partition is currently 8.4 GB.  The harddrive is 8.5.
<MindSpark> ipis, np ;)
<reval> I have a question, but first I want to be sure talking about other kinds of linux will cause people to get dramatic or if people just won't know (it's gentoo)
<Hairulfr> Anyone had the problems with windows "locking" NTFS partitions that aren't shut down properly? I was cursing ubuntu to hell for not auto mounting until I tried myself and found that windows actually "made them" inaccessible. So now I gotta "Shut down" or "restart", no more resetting. Boring
<MindSpark> reval, if it's linux, it's linux
<ipis> ubuntu raks
<ipis> rocks i mean
<ipis> lol
<Pici> reval: You'd be better off asking in ##linux
<reval> Alright, I'm basically the opposite of an idiot savant
<faileas> Hairulfr: actually, its also to protect your data. IIRC windows can't mount EXT3 partions that arn't dismounted properly either, using IFS
<dutler> everytime ive done an install and used the "entire disk" option partioning was slick...
<reval> I'll check ##linux then, thanks.
<dutler> so you use that option.. then click next and it tels you that you have no root?
<mad_goldfish> Anyone got an updated link to XGl supporting graphics cards? The link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl is broken :-(
<Frogzoo> reval: this chan is ubuntu support, your best to find a gentoo chan
<Hairulfr> faileas: Yeah, I discovered that, it was quite boring
<MindSpark> c'mon guys, let the dude ask his question, we've had all sort of questions answered here, from webcams to mp3 players :P
<mikubuntu> dutler: ya, me too, but not THIS time :(
<praet> mad_goldfish: look sfine to me
<faileas> Hairulfr: there's a good reason for that ;p
<sameer> rami
<dutler> have you tried a third party tool to wide the hd and think tried to install ubuntu?
<dutler> koppix or ubcd or something?
<user_> Hey can you suggest me any program for lin like Easy Thumb for win?
<faileas> easy thumb?
<Pici> user_: gthumb?
<mad_goldfish> praet: Hmm.. I get connection failed when I click on the Gentoo wiki link for the list of supported cards :-(
<mikubuntu> dutler: so my options on the page now, to shorten, are: resize, finish, copy, or delete partitition.
<MindSpark> user_, what's easy thumb ?
<dutler> oh had the norm ubuntu boots live and you can use gparted
<praet> makes thumbnails from images.
<dutler> delete
<dutler> go for it
<dutler> :D
<MindSpark> praet, oh, ok
<praet> I recommend installing the plugin for nautilus that lets you resize
<mikubuntu> dutler: delete the partition?
<Blue_Eagle> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dutler> yes. if the data doesnt matter. im thinkig your partition tables maybe hosed
<mikubuntu> praet, i can't install anything till i install xubuntu.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> imagemagic i think
<dutler> so del the part and see what options the isntaller gives ya
<Ramy> ok, sameer you have to register :)
<faileas> its command line tho
<sameer> ji rami
<sameer> rami
<mikubuntu> dutler: ok, hold on, i try
<MindSpark> ImageMagick is an entire suite
<MindSpark> Ramy, and sameer ya hala bel ordon
<mikubuntu> dutler: ok, now i'm back to the page that says:
<sameer> hi , mind sprak
<praet> MindSpark: are you Jordanian?
<MindSpark> nopes, Egyptian
<MindSpark> praet, are you ?
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MindSpark> Pici, we were asking in polite english :D
<praet> MindSpark: yep.
<MindSpark> aight
<Pici> MindSpark: I know, I'm just sending out a polite reminder to everyone :)
<mikubuntu> this is an overview of your currently configure partritions and mount points.  select a partittion to modify its settings (file system, mount point, etc), a free space to create partitions, or a device to initialise its partition table.
<Ramy> MindSpark , hi.
<MindSpark> Pici ;) can't complain
<MindSpark> hi Ramy
<MindSpark> looks like my old hd is dying on me
<MindSpark> been trying to copy 9 gigs to back them up for the last 2 hours
<Ramy> MindSpark, from where are you ?
<MindSpark> and I only have 2,8 of them
<mudpuddlestones> hey anyone know which package manager is being used in the Application>Add/Remove?
<MindSpark> mudpuddlestones, depends on your distro
<gvsa123> mindspark: thanks a lot.. i'll check in sometime soon.. bye
<dutler> mikubunu: didnt catch what the page says
<MindSpark> gvsa123, np :) later
<mudpuddlestones> Ubuntu 7..Fisty
<david003> hello. i just installed wine
<david003> how do i use it?
<Pici> mudpuddlestones: I believe its just a different front-end to apt-get
<mikubuntu> dutler:  then 4 lines/options:  first,  SCSI1 (000)(sda) - 8.5 gb ata st38421a
<MindSpark> mudpuddlestones, which window manager/ desktop manager ?
<mudpuddlestones> not synaptic?
<MindSpark> mudpuddlestones, yes, that could be it
<mikubuntu> this is an overview of your currently configure partritions and mount points.  select a partittion to modify its settings (file system, mount point, etc), a free space to create partitions, or a device to initialise its partition table.
<IndyGunFreak> david003: are you trying to install a program from CD, or from a downloaded .exe
<david003> i have an exe file and would like to launch it with wine, but how?
<mudpuddlestones> cool
<mikubuntu> dutler:  then 4 lines/options:  first,  SCSI1 (000)(sda) - 8.5 gb ata st38421a
<MindSpark> my suggestion would be to open it, then type top or ps ax
<aidan> How can I update CUPS to the gutsy version, I'm using 6.04
<MindSpark> and see which app is running
<mudpuddlestones> anyone else run Blender?
<Pici> david003: from the terminal: wine application.exe
<IndyGunFreak> david003: open a terminal, type wine
<david003> i will try
<IndyGunFreak> then drag the exe into the terminal, and hit enter
<MindSpark> ran blender once and never understood much of it, I am just not a graphics guy, lol
<MindSpark> but I did use Ardour !
<MindSpark> hehe
<mikubuntu> dutler: second says > pri/log 8.5 gb    FREE SPACE
<mudpuddlestones> lol, lot off work true
<mudpuddlestones> keeps freezing up my system
<mudpuddlestones> trying to figure out why
<mikubuntu> Dutler:  third says: undo changes, and fourth is 'finish partitioning'
<mudpuddlestones> with and without XGL
<Ramy> MindSpark , can you see my replies ?
<MindSpark> Ramy, no
<mudpuddlestones> finally got compiz running though
<mudpuddlestones> and my dual heads
<MindSpark> Ramy, you need to be registered to send private messages
<dutler> doesnt sound like were finished, but what happens if you slect it?
<mudpuddlestones> but, no Blender is a big problem
<mudpuddlestones> for me
<MindSpark> why's that ?
<Ramy> MindSpark, i did that, but i think i lost my nickname :(
<mikubuntu> dutler: no root file system is defined.  please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<mudpuddlestones> cause I use it everyday
<MindSpark> Ramy, join the chan I invited you to
<boghog> do I need to run anything to initialise a newly created swap partition?
<mudpuddlestones> cept for the past couple that I have been trying to migrate
<MindSpark> boghog, what do you mean with initialize ?
<dutler> ok, can you select the 2nd option and give it a mount point of '/'?
<MindSpark> boghog, it needs to be formatted as swap
<boghog> I have created a new partition with fdisk and marked its system type as Linux / Swap, but I'm not sure if that's all there is to it
<boghog> oh
<boghog> how do I format it?
<MindSpark> boghog, mkswap
<boghog> thanks
<MindSpark> np
<t4m1n0> is it possible to set time when computer starts? so with command: shutdown -r 3600  where 3600 are seconds between computer being off and than on ?
<mikubuntu> dutler: two choices:  create a new partition OR show cylinger/head/sector info
<akujiki> salut maxime est tu la
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, that will make it reboot
<Pici> t4m1n0: Short answer, no.
<hacked_kernel> l
<dutler> creat new
<mikubuntu> dutler: k
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, you will need a console connected to the computer to switch it on
<mikubuntu> dutler: what size?
<dutler> 100%
<mikubuntu> dutler: k
<dutler> wait
<dutler> thats wrong, sorry
<dutler> how much ram do u have?
<aidan> How can I update CUPS to the gutsy version, I'm using 6.04
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: what kind of console. You mean something really hardware or smth?
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, hardware
<mikubuntu> dutler: but isn't that gonna be all 8.5 gb again?
<matysek> i can't connect to skype. do somebody have the same problem? my connection works well, i am connected to the rest communication protocols...
<SeveredCross> aidan: You'll need to make sure all the dependencies for cups are gutsified as well...
<aidan> SeveredCross: do you know if that's a painless process?
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: it would be nice if sometginh like this would alrleady exists, otherway electronical knowladge :S
<SeveredCross> No.
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, it does exist
<unagi> does anyone have a fix for ubuntu not being able to come back out of hibernation?
<SeveredCross> I suppose you could change your sources.list to point to gutsy, upgrade just cups and then go back to dapper lists, but you still might break stuff.
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: hm, do you know for exact name ?
<dutler> right, but some of it need to be used for swap
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, lemme check
<SeveredCross> Do you need specifically Gutsy or can you just dist-upgrade to Feisty and that'll work?
<dutler> say 512mb
<dutler> so make your / partition 512mb less than total capacity
<unagi> so windows was crashing on me last night and i realized why linux is so much more efficient...........linux is like an opporating system within an opporating system
<Devo> Does someone want to play an internet game of nibbles with me? :D
<Arafangion> unagi: operating.
<unagi> tomato zucchini
<unagi> lol
<Devo> Nibbles dawg! Best game that ever came with Ubuntu.
<Devo> Or I guess any Gnome distro....
<unagi> i for some reason have gotten in the habit of saying g-nome
<Arafangion> Devo: I was playing that game back on windows 3.11. :)
<unagi> sigh
<Devo> Lol.
<mikubuntu> dutler: i did something wrong.  i'm back where i was before ... ?
<unagi> is hibernation suppose to be fixed in gutsy?
<nephish> what is the difference between hda1 and sda1 ?
<Devo> But you can't have internet multiplayer with the win 3.1 I don't think.
<unagi> ones a hard drive ones a partition nephish
<unagi> or 'hard disk' and 'soft disk'
<nephish> unagi, ok, what do IDE and SATA drives show up the same ?
<mikubuntu> scsi1 000 sda 8.5 ata st38421a, or pri/log 8.5 gb   free space,  or undo changes, or, finish partitioning ...
<ionstorm> remote root exploit for wireshark prior to 0.9.9.6 in the wild http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3198806#post3198806
<Arafangion> nephish: scsi disk a, partition 1, I believe, if scsi emulation is used. (Which is surprisingly both common, efficient, and useful)
<mosno> eh? hda vs sda is the driver in the kernel
<ionstorm> repo's need to be updated for wireshark
<mosno> ie. sata/pata/scsi = sda, ide = hda
<mosno> afaik
<dutler> ha ha.. bummer. i think you need to boot a hd utillity and wipe the hd use ubuntu live and gparted... then reboot the alt cd and make sure you select use entire disk and then see if it work normal
<unagi> i wouldnt see why it wouldnt nephish
<mikubuntu> dutler: sorry, my brain is fried, but i'll keep going if you will
<nephish> thanks, gents
<mikubuntu> dutler: what should i select?
<unagi> maybe im completely stupid then
<elliotjhug> Hi, I'm having a problem that the mute button on my keyboard mutes the wrong control. Is there a way of changing this (I need to be muting PCM, but it actually mutes Front)
<skyfalcon866> is jfs better than ext3
<Fa-sum`> hi
<mikubuntu> unagi: i am the JEDI of completely stupid
<Arafangion> skyfalcon866: Define "better".
<skyfalcon866> faster or more stable
<mikubuntu> dutler: you still with me?
<dutler> i dont think you should keep trrying... i would wipe the hd first (make sure there is nothing funny with the hd) and in try to install
<Fa-sum`> i have a problem with alsa in ubuntu, it doesn't work. i reinstalled feisty some days ago, and in the previous installation i also had this problem, which solved itself, i think with some upgrade. now alsa doesn't work again, as i said. do you have idea of the solution?
<dlambert> nnnnn
<unagi> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arafangion> skyfalcon866: I do not know what jfs is, but I might assume that jfs is faster, but ext3 is more reliable, which then, is better?
<Arafangion> skyfalcon866: ext3 is the most 'trusted to work', in general.
<skyfalcon866> is ext3 journaled
<elliotjhug> skyfalcon866: yes it is
<Fa-sum`> ubotu, the device alsa is selected
<Fa-sum`> OSS works, but ALSA doesn't
<unagi> anyone have a fix for the hang when loading ubuntu. 'configuring network devices'?
<elliotjhug> Fa-sum`: ubotu is a bot
<Fa-sum`> i know
<unagi> lol Fa-sum` talked to ubotu
<unagi> cute
<SlimeyPe1e> unagi: you could try removing network-manager and doing things the old-fashioned way (/etc/network/interfaces)
<defrysk> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<m0dY> how to install a Ubuntu domU on a fedora dom0, a Fedora XEN environment i mean ?
<Arafangion> !tell unagi about lol.
<defrysk> :D
<unagi> eww i dunno bout that
<unagi> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPe1e> unagi: there was a bug before the feisty release which caused network-manager to take ages at boot, so I got rid of it on my systems.
<elliotjhug> any ideas about changine the default 'mute' command?
<unagi> is there another network manager that can be used?
<SlimeyPe1e> unagi: there's the KDE one. Not sure if you have to be running KDE for it to function though.
<MindSpark> t4m1n0, http://www.moxa.com/Solutions/Remote_Console_Management.htm
<t4m1n0> MindSpark: tnx
<unagi> ive run it before i dont think so
<unagi> i dont think i have to have kde
<unagi> i guess it wouldnt hurt to try it right?
<larsivi> anyone configured the xorg-input-penmount driver under feisty?
<SlimeyPe1e> unagi: I guess not
<mikubuntu> dutler: i thought the partitioning wiped the harddrive?
<Ramy> MindSpark , /nickserv identify passwd
<unagi> i wish i could get my pc to come out of hibernation on ubuntu
<Ramy> MindSpark ,  Password Incorrect
<hoarycripple> Eterm compiles properly on ubuntu feisty amd64, but then immediately segfaults upon running it.  is this amd64 specific?
<dutler> not nessesarly and if the installer has an "issue" why try to force it. why the alt cd, are you 64?
<fqh> Is Seveas the manager of the channel?
<mikubuntu> dutler: when i apply a value to the partition size, then it asks me to choose 'primary' or 'logical'?
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: don't know. if you like me to the source I can test it for you on plain old x86?
<unagi> mikeubuntu partitioning separates the hd into virtual drives........
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, ok, the source is in cvs.  you need to compile libast as well as eterm: cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e co -P  eterm
<Dorothy_> acpi=force
<leininger> bonjour a tousse
<Dark_Shadow> bjr
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: libast source is where?
<Dorothy_> can any of you help me with this? Toshiba Tecra 8100 Ubuntu Feisty#
<dgjones> fqh, Seveas is one of a number of operators who keep an eye on the channel
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: nm, found it
<dutler> primary
<Dorothy_> acpi=force on Toshiba Tecra 8100 Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<luizao> hola comota tu
<luizao> todo bien??
<luizao> XD
<B-rabbit> how do i boot backtrack from a live CD?
<faileas> ...
<drock> Ho do I set a Bluetooth pin?
<faileas> your kidding. pop the CD in. boot
<faileas> !es luizao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es luizao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !es > luizao
<luizao> who is a bot monkey
<drock> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<luizao> eh?
<MindSpark> B-rabbit, what do you mean backtrack ?
<luizao> ^_^
<faileas> backtrack is a liveCD
<Dorothy_> Hello?
<faileas> IIRC for recovery
<dutler> anyone help me with my java prob?
<luizao> hello
<nwidger> hi i was just wondering how hard it is to create a new version of a package and get it added into the repositories.  im looking to get the mutt package upgrade.
<Dorothy_> okay so you can see me then
<faileas> Dorothy_: no we can't ;)
<oranye> malang
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: eterm doesn't compile at all. Complains about an undefined reference
<jrib> nwidger: have you checked what version is in gutsy?
<nwidger> jrib: no actually, i haven't.  but that would be a good idea :)
<MindSpark> nwidger you can always recompile
<B-rabbit> faileas: when i boot it this boot command line comes up and i don't know where to go from there
<faileas> hmm
<Dorothy_> faileas: don't laugh it has happened before!
<faileas> ahh
<nwidger> jrib: okay, it's newer but still not the newest
<faileas> B-rabbit: what kinda command line?
<faileas> shell?
<jrib> !packaging > nwidger (see the private message from ubotu)
<B-rabbit> yep
<dutler> i echo $JAVA_HOME and get the correct path, but when i run "ant int -logfile" i get an error the JAVA_HOME is not defind corrctly
<nwidger> MindSpark: that's what i did for myself.  but i figured i might like to contribute something :)
<unagi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dorothy_> SO can anyone help me with this acpi=force thing?
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, this is  an autotools problem.  the versions necessary are automake 1.9.6, autoconf 2.61, libtool 1.5.22, m4 1.4.8.  also, did you compile and install libast first?
<MindSpark> nwidger, get checkinstall, this will do the packaging for ya
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, i don't expect you to change all the autofoo versions just to test this :)
<nwidger> MindSpark: hmmm... interesting.  ill look into that.
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, thanks though
<faileas> B-rabbit: what does hitting enter do?
<mikubuntu> dutler: are you there?  i think i got out of the loop, can you help?
<jrib> nwidger: though with something like mutt, it usually just gets synced from debian.  Check if the version you want is in debian.  If it is you can request a sync if it's not too late in the gutsy schedule yet
<nwidger> jrib: okay, lemme look
<Dorothy_> I have searched all over the forums and have not found an answer
<gvsa123> mindspark: they have an application that only works for windows. man! but it's good. so my next question is which is a better emulator, wine or vmware?
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: Compiled and installed libast as required. Never mind then. Thats alright, might we worth looking if theres some 64bit specific code available for it
<nwidger> jrib: yeah debian has the latest version
<MindSpark> gvsa123, those are two different things
<faileas> B-rabbit: http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php?title=Image:Console.png like that?
<dutler> mikubuntu: im here and have said what i would do.... cant offer you much else
<MindSpark> gvsa123, vmware actually starts another virtual machine, letting you boot into windows
<MindSpark> wine just creates a windows environment so you can run your windows apps under linux
<gvsa123> oh really! ooops... my bad... but wine is the one you use if you want to run windows applications
<gvsa123> ah ok
<MindSpark> yes, exactly
<jrib> nwidger: the motu wiki should have some info on how to request a sync, but check the gutsy schedule first to see if you still can
<MindSpark> you can also use vmware to start two different linuxes
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, yes, i am searching for that now.  if I see the developer in #e I'll ask also.
<gvsa123> i see... and wine absolutely works?
<faileas> gvsa123: wine works through linux, dosen't need a copy of windows. it isn't 100% reliable. VMware runs an OS in an OS
<faileas> no
<MindSpark> gvsa123, no
<B-rabbit> faileas: it say's something about cun't load isolinux image or sumptin like that...any ideas
<faileas> its a little like russian roulette ;)
<gvsa123> or are there cartain apps that don't work with it?
<faileas> B-rabbit: your CD is borked
<MindSpark> gvsa123, some things are just hard to emulate
<mikubuntu> dutler: i now have two partitions: #1 primary 1.7GB   and next is : pri/log 6.8 gb   >  free space ... is this the right config?  should i undo or finish?
<MindSpark> gvsa123, there's winex and there's crossover office
<gvsa123> faileas: got it!
<MindSpark> those are two other emulators which you could use
<faileas> those are not amulators. those are APIs ;)
<niolou> hi
<elliotjhug> WINE - WINE is not an emulator :P
<dutler> no, i would undo
<MindSpark> faileas, API's are libraries in linux terms :D
<Dorothy_> faileas: any reason why?#
<MindSpark> elliotjhug, WINE = Windows Emulator
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, will try to compile with 32bit libs and see if that works.
<MindSpark> that's what the abbreviation stands for
<faileas> Dorothy_: i'm afraid i didn't catch your problem
<dutler> you want two, but one of only 512 or so mounted as swap and the rest with a mount point of /
<mikubuntu> dutler: ok, what should i try to do have a larger 'pri/log'?
<faileas> MindSpark: au contrare, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<dutler> the large need to be primary
<MindSpark> faileas, what is it then ?
<MindSpark> a simulator ? :P
<faileas> its an API
<mikubuntu> dutler: so i want the reverse of what i have
<B-rabbit> when i boot backtrack this command line shows up :http://www.leetupload.com/tutorials/hackingspoonfed/part1/2.gif.....any ideas what i have to do next...help needed pls
<ConstyXIV> MindSpark: an API layer
<Pici> MindSpark: Wine is an implementation of the windows api on linux
<gvsa123> so which is better? wine, winex or crossover office?
<elliotjhug> MindSpark: well, to be blunt, thats just wrong. thats not what it stands for
<mikubuntu> dutler: let me work on it a minute
<MindSpark> elliotjhug, what does it stand for then ?
<faileas> In windows terminology its a windows subsystem on linux, same way SFU is a posix subsystem for windows
<ConstyXIV> gvsa123: crossover is a commercial version of wine, winex (cedega) is for games
<ConstyXIV> MindSpark: the acronym is Wine Is Not an Emulator
<zePh7r> hi. after installing and uninstalling  fglrx drivers from ati, i noticed through modprobe that /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko is still there. should I be concerned about this?
<drock> WINE runs Windows binaries
<MindSpark> ConstyXIV, yea, I got that, but I am wondering what it IS
<gvsa123> constlXIV: i see... i've seen wine a lot in the forums, so i guess i'll stick with it... albeit it was in the forums because they couldn't get it to work... lol
<faileas> drock: it runs SOME binaries ;)
<elliotjhug> MindSpark: Wine stands for, Wine is not an Emulator
<MindSpark> hahaha
<elliotjhug> MindSpark: nice and recursive
<MindSpark> ok, should have thought of that
<elliotjhug> MindSpark:
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, it is a problem with compilation with 64bit libs.  if I compile with 32bit libs, everything works fine.
<elliotjhug> MindSpark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WINE
<ConstyXIV> MindSpark: it basically lets Linux run programs using the Windows APIs
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: Glad to hear it
<MindSpark> ok, looks like I been reading false info about that
<Dorothy_> faileas: it is an acpi issue.
<MindSpark> who needs wine anyway :)
<jrib> hoarycripple: is there a reason you are compiling eterm instead of using the repositories?
<faileas> Dorothy_: can you try using a cheatcode to boot without ACPI?
<gvsa123> mindspark: me :)
<IndyGunFreak> MindSpark: people who need windows programs on linux?..lol
<ConstyXIV> i do, if i want to get my guild wars on :)
<elliotjhug> mindspark: I prefer beer meself
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, I just switched to 64bit.  am realizing that LDFLAGS is my friend :)
<drock> You can install Photoshop and Dreamweaver using INE
<tim167> hi, I am trying to connect a second keyboard, i got a ps2 > USB adapter but it doesnt work, any ideas how I can get a second keyboard on ubuntu ?
<drock> WINE
<drock> w key is getting orn
<drock> worn
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: :)
<MindSpark> for me, I had to use a 486 for a very long time, when people were playing unreal tournament
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: Can you link me to some info on LDFLAGS? I had quite a bit of problem with 64bit a while ago
<ConstyXIV> tim167: buy a USB keyboard
<MindSpark> and I just had to setup linux to get the computer getting on the internet
<Dorothy_> faileas: I get an error at boot time telling me to acpi=force... my battery does not show up when I unplug my laptop even though it is obviously working
<MindSpark> didn't have a chioce :'(
<MindSpark> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> MindSpark: thats rough..lol
<faileas> Dorothy_: never encountered that i'm afraid
<MindSpark> IndyGunFreak, yea, so I just grew up not to become a gamer
<Dorothy_> okay fair enough faileas
<MindSpark> most of my friends just don't get it, hehe
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, to build with all 32bit libraries, you need to pass the options: LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"
* MindSpark goes to format his lousy hard drive
<mikubuntu> dutler:  now i have 'pri/log' 6.8 gb, and #1 primary is 1.7 gb ... is that right yet?  is it right enough to at least move through to the next stage of installation, and repartition later?
<faileas> MindSpark: i bought a nice gaing rig
<IndyGunFreak> MindSpark: yeah, i like Xbox 360 games, never cared for PC Games
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, and then ./autogen.sh or ./configure as usual
<faileas> ended up installing VMware and playing with OSes ;p
<ConstyXIV> i do most of my gaming on my DS and dreamcast, but i need wine so i can play guildwars
<MindSpark> IndyGunFreak, maybe I should start thinking of getting a game console
<boghog> game consoles scare me
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, you'll need to apt-get all the 32bit libs
<boghog> I don't know why
<ConstyXIV> MindSpark: buy a dslite
<Terrasque> boghog: windows scare me
<MindSpark> for some time, when we had lan parties, we'd play bzFlag
<MindSpark> but that was it
<IndyGunFreak> MindSpark: there's some cool games out htere, i'm a fan SPorts games, so i like Madden, NBA Live, etc, but i also like the Grand Theft Auto series
<mikubuntu> dutler: or should i make two partitions of 50%?
<Paddy_EIRE> ConstyXIV: I have never suc
<MindSpark> ConstyXIV, what's a dslite ?
<elliotjhug> hoarycripple: great. thanks. Maybe when I reinstall for gutsy I will use 64bit apps :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ConstyXIV: lol, I mean never have I been able to get guild wars to run in cedega
<IndyGunFreak> have they decided what the "H" is gonna be named for the next version of Ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> MindSpark: very slick portable console with quite a few different games
<kaveh> hi
<IndyGunFreak> after gutsy
<elliotjhug> elliotjhug: I worded that badly - you know what I mean
<ConstyXIV> Paddy_EIRE: try standard wine
<MindSpark> ConstyXIV, ok, gotta check that too, I have another problem, which is time !
<Paddy_EIRE> ConstyXIV: yeah the dreamcast rocked
<praet> IndyGunFreak: Hoary Hedgehog
<kaveh> how can i install MAd support for k3b?
<dutler>  no. you dont need to swap 4gb... and that would only leave you 4gb to use for files . one of 512mb or less and the rest as /
<hoarycripple> elliotjhug, there are a lot of detractors for 64bit, but I like it :)
<MindSpark> been trying to go to the movies for the last few months and never managed time
<IndyGunFreak> praet: i doubt it will be that.
<revilodraw> hi i have gnome partition editor, but its not recognising my fat32 mp3 player that i want to format
<IndyGunFreak> it would be toc onfusing with the old version.
<Paddy_EIRE> ConstyXIV: why would the standard version work..?
<kaveh> any one?
<ConstyXIV> Paddy_EIRE: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7530
<mikubuntu> dutler: but i am having trouble with it right now, would it be *ok* to move through with these numbers as is, and then change them after the install?
<IndyGunFreak> kaveh: just ask your question
<christian> Are you supposed to drive Wine as a normal program in Ubuntu?
<praet> IndyGunFreak: doh. you're right.
<anandanbu> How to install new  themes and buddy icons for pidgin in Ubuntu 7.04
<SlimeyPe1e> christian: yes. "Wine <.exe-file-name>" is the usual way to run it
<revilodraw> christian: wine should not be relied on sadly
<IndyGunFreak> anandanbu: where did you download the themes/icons from?
<dutler> one could prob do that.. but its much harder... i would say no to anyone that is not a partition guru
<dutler> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<kaveh> IndyGunFreak, my firefox can not play flash and it need also java plugin,how can i install them?
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | kaveh
<ubotu> kaveh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<anandanbu> IndyGunFreak: i have not yet downloaded it where can i do that
<IndyGunFreak> !java | kaveh
<revilodraw> how do i format my usb device... its a fat device
<ubotu> kaveh: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mikubuntu> dutler: i am not worried about space for files.  i store all my docs and pics online, just will be installing programs
<kaveh> 10
<praet> IndyGunFreak: i guess watch the lists https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce
<IndyGunFreak> anandanbu: that was my question, i've not tried any themes for pidgin, and hav eno idea where to get them.
<anandanbu> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the info :)
<christian> revilodraw: But the exe.file is in a zip-file and I can't open it.
<dutler> go for it then
<revilodraw> christian; do u have ark?
<ferret_0567> teach about advanced masking
<ferret_0567> mzbot: teach about advanced masking
<christian> revilodraw: nope
<ferret_0567> mzbot: teach ferret_0567 about advanced masking
<ruivaldo> Hi, i am having a lot of problems with grub error 16, there is some way to prevent it or end with it ? some configuration ?
<revilodraw> chrisitian: go into synaptic and get 'ark' its like a linux version of winrar and that should help u open the zip
<christian> revilodraw: ok, tnx. :)
<m0dY> how do I install ubuntu inside a xen paravirtualized guest?
<revilodraw> how do i format my usb device... its a fat device??
<ferret_0567> wtf is this advanced masking thing?
<ferret_0567> nvm
<praet> ruivaldo: are you dual booting?
<fyrestrtr> revilodraw: insert the device; wait for the icon to show up on the desktop, right click on the icon, choose Format.
<Pici> ferret_0567: try the gentoo channels, not here :)
<revilodraw> fyrestrtr
<ruivaldo> praet, ya. in our server we have two hds. one is a backup. both use reiserfs.
<gvsa123> got wine... i'll try it out first.
<revilodraw> fyrestrtr: yeh in windows maybe.. not ubuntu
<Fa-sum`> in ubuntu amd64, to run ALSA correctly, you need lib32asound
<ruivaldo> praet, they are partitioned. one partition is just for the homes.
<Fa-sum`> you must write this somewhere!
<fyrestrtr> revilodraw: yes, in ubuntu.
<ubuntu> hello
<revilodraw> fyrestartr: sadly not for me
<m0dY> how do I install ubuntu inside a xen paravirtualized guest?
<ruivaldo> praet, some idea ?
<Starbucks_needs_> how can i change the keyboad lazout_
<revilodraw> hi, how do i format a usb device?
<Starbucks_needs_> anyone here that can help me with my grub problem
<misc--> bloody hell this is a big channel
<revilodraw> starbucks: grub problems suck, but someone will help u..be specific
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Starbucks_needs_> k i had two harddisks 1 for XP *hd1 and one with three partition for ubuntu and files, now someone deleted the partition with ubuntu on it
<drock> How do I get Shoutcast TV streams working in VLC?
<Starbucks_needs_> and i get the Error message 17
<SettlerX> hey
<jetscreamer> grub cant find /boot/grub, that's why
<jetscreamer> use a grub floppy
<SettlerX> Xubuntu LiveCD is really slow. CD disc spins with low speed. How to speed it up?
<revilodraw> how do i format my usb device??
<Starbucks_needs_> jetscreamer: i dont have a floppy
<revilodraw> starbucks: do u have the super grub disc?
<jetscreamer> use the cd
<Starbucks_needs_> i tried the super grub disk, but its not loading
<miss_33> go in my pv
<Starbucks_needs_> it starts it and loads something than it stops
<drock> Yeah, SUper Grub Disk FTW
<revilodraw> starbucks: lol ok i dont know
<Fa-sum`> revilodraw, just press ctrl+h in nautilus on device's directory
<Fa-sum`> and you'll see .Trash directory
<xkyotox> how can i tunnel all my trafik through my ssh tunnel?
<Fa-sum`> then delete it
<revilodraw> fa-sum; thanks!!!
<Dorothy_> need a little help with acpi if anyone knows
<drock> Shoutcast and VLC. anyone?
<gvsa123> ok it's working! the problem is, where did wine install the application? i accepted the default settings for windows.
<blah569> Would it be bad to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive?  (USB 2.0)
<SettlerX> Can I set higher speed of CD-ROM during using LiveCD?
<mudpuddlestones> no but it would be slow
<xkyotox>  how can i tunnel all my trafik through my ssh tunnel?
<revilodraw> fasum: that didnt format the drive
<mudpuddlestones> install then change your BIOS to boot from there
<snowmoon> xkyotox: man ssh look for the
<blah569> Would it be bad to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive?  (USB 2.0)
<snowmoon> xkyotox: ssh -D option
<blah569> bad idea*
<drock> xkyotox: socks proxy
<Djoerdy> anyone here working successfull with two monitors?
<mudpuddlestones> any of you smart Ubuntu users think you might be able to help me with this http://www.blender.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=63260#63260
<blah569> Would it a  bad idea to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive?  (USB 2.0)
<blah569> There we go
<revilodraw> djoerdy; i would like to know too
<xkyotox> snowmoon, i have done that. but then i have to set that in avery program..
<mudpuddlestones> blah, no it would be slow
<blah569> Urghhh
<mudpuddlestones> though
<snowmoon> xkyotox: good luck
<Djoerdy> i have been working for serveral days on this problem by now
<Djoerdy> and i only destroy my x-server each try
<xkyotox> snowmoon, cant a force all trafick?
<revilodraw> how do i format my usb device?
<mudpuddlestones> why not repartition
<drock> xkyotox: may help --> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<uforar> anyone able to help with a bit of a problem with X an 8800GTX and no gfx?
<snowmoon> xkyotox: If you control both endpoints you can try -w
<Aren_> hi
<xkyotox> snowmoon,  what dose -w?
<snowmoon> man ssh
<xkyotox> THX drock
<drock> xkyotox: its just for web browsing, but I'm sure you could proxy FTP gopher etc ...
<blah569> This looks awesome (It might be old news to you, but I still think its awesome)
<blah569> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<revilodraw> how do i format my usb device?
<boghog> hi. I moved my ubuntu and swap partition to a new disk, and now I need to reinstall grub, does anyone know where to find the docs on how to install grub without reinstalling ubuntu form scratch?
<SlimeyPe1e> !grub
<Pici> !grub | boghog :)
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> boghog :): please see above
<boghog> or can I use the generic grub docs for that? I don't know if I need anything special for ubuntu
<boghog> ah
<boghog> thanks !
<genii> also man grub-install
<Falstius> revilodraw: fdisk and then mkfs.vfat or mkfs.ext2
<ubuntu> helllo
<revilodraw> falstius: thanks
<uforar> My live cd boot failed and hung at a blank screen, had to use "nosplash noapic nolapic" to get the live cd to even boot. Installed ubuntu 7.04, rebooted without the CD and its doing the same thing as previous to the "nosplash etc etc" .. when i try and start X in recov mode it says no screens found.. anyone help me please?
<uforar> x86_64 architechure, 8800 GTX gfx card,
<gvsa123> are you supposed to install windows before you do ubuntu?
<gvsa123> are you NOT supposed to install windows before you do ubuntu?
<SlimeyPe1e> gvsa123: it's best to install Windows first.
<Frogzoo> gvsa123: for dual boot, it's easiest to do windows first
<revilodraw> uforar: have u tried something like "dpkg reconfigure xserver"
<christian> revilodraw: I downloaded ark, but I got the error 'The utility unrar is not in your PATH. Please install it or contact your system administrator'
<christian> but it is a zip-file
<genii> uforar: hit ESC when grub prompt. go to the kernel line it should be loading. edit to put the options you used before (nosplash noapic etc). Try booting. If comes up edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to make it stick
<Frogzoo> revilodraw: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<christian> ... or, I use ark to open it, but when I've done that, it is a rar-file
<revilodraw> frogzoo: thanks thats the one... that might help uforar
<uforar> revilodraw: nope, will give it a go tho (pretty new at this) thanks
<gvsa123> oh i thought someone was asking about installing ubuntu and windows...\
<revilodraw> uforar: learn to love ubuntu... it will pose lots of problems at first, but its all worth it, and u realise that the first time u use windows after ubuntu
<lysdexsik> hiho
<kiRite> yeah
<Arafangion> revilodraw: That's funny, Ubuntu didn't pose any problems for me, but now that I've used it for a while, I've got quite a few problems with it. :)
<federico> #2yellows
<Arafangion> revilodraw: Let's not even discuss windows, though. :)
<christian> revilodraw: Am I just have to type wine 'nameoftheexefile' to drive it?
<christian> no more?
<kaveh> hi again
<Arafangion> christian: Pretty much, but it is rather hit-and-miss which applications work with wine.
<revilodraw> chrisitian: yes i think so...i just double click though
<kaveh> how can i swich my window manager to kde?
<revilodraw> kaveh: i tried it... not worth it
<kiRite> log out
<spiekey> hi
<christian> aight
<Arafangion> revilodraw: A matter of opinion.
<SlimeyPe1e> kaveh: use apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop, then log out and select kde
<savetheWorld> kaveh: one way is to install kubuntu
<spiekey> where can i change the umask value golbally in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> kaveh: kde is a desktop environment; not a window manager -- but to get it sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<kaveh> thanks
<Arafangion> SlimeyPe1e: You left out the important keyword - select *session*.
<kaveh> alot
<savetheWorld> looks like SlimeyPe1e has the best way to do it.
<revilodraw> arafangion: yes, we r both opinionated lol!! well i ran into lots of difficulty
<kiRite> select kde in session menu
<SlimeyPe1e> Arafangion: ah yeah
<spiekey> i changed it in /etc/login.defs, but when i now log in its still 022
<savetheWorld> kaveh: most developers seem to prefer KDE so some people feel it is worth it.
<spiekey> (i set it to 007)
<kaveh> another question i need persian when i want to login to gnome
<Arafangion> revilodraw: I actually use windows more - but not by choice :( I'm a seasoned linux user, so I reckon I've simply learnt enough of linux to actually see its flaws.
* N3bunel brb
<kaveh> thanks alot guys fror replay
<mudpuddlestones> Djoerdy, what GFX card?
<Djoerdy> i810
<revilodraw> ?arafangion: well, being a seasoned linux user, do u know how to format a usb disk
<fyrestrtr> revilodraw: I already told you how, did it not work?
<mudpuddlestones> one munite, lt me find something
<jonathan__> somebody know how to get cool sidebar for ubuntu?
<jonathan__> like vista
<kaveh> SlimeyPe1e, do you know how can  i install support for persian desktop on gnome?
<revilodraw> fyrestrt: no i get "fdisk /media/M-ROBE
<revilodraw> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<revilodraw> Unable to read /media/M-ROBE
<revilodraw> "
<revilodraw> oopps sorry
<Arafangion> revilodraw: Yes, see man mkfs.vfat, after installing the appropriate package.
<jonathan__> anybody here?
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install using upstart) to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. There's no inittab file and no "single" or similar argument in /proc/cmdline. What is wrong here?
<mudpuddlestones> dual heads, follow this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Arafangion> revilodraw: And use dmesg to determine which device you should be using, or just allow it to automount, and use /proc/mounts to see the device - then unmount it - you never format a mounted device.
<jonathan__> anybody know?
<jonathan__> to get sidebar for ubuntu?
<revilodraw> arafangion: aaahhh ok
<Arafangion> revilodraw: From memory, it's usually fat16, but I tend to use ext3 when I reformat them. ;)
<fyrestrtr> kaveh: sudo aptitude install language-pack-gnome-fa language-pack-gnome-fa-base
<jonathan__> huh
<Djoerdy> thx mudpuddlestones but i followed the thread and was not able to finish it with success
<Arafangion> revilodraw: At least, that's what I did with my 40gb "recycled" laptop HDD, put it into a usb enclosure :)
<fyrestrtr> vlt: what tha heck is 'upstart'?
<mudpuddlestones> Djoerdy, get that link?
<mudpuddlestones> opps sorry
<Djoerdy> yes
<revilodraw> arafangion: its a mp3 player though so i think it will need to be fat32
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Ubuntu's fancy replacement for the debian-style bootscripts.
<mudpuddlestones> hmmm, what are the symptoms?
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: A good idea, for laptops, though.
<Djoerdy> wrong or no monitor found on pipe b
<Djoerdy> is the error message in the xorg0log
<Djoerdy> and one monitor is working
<fyrestrtr> oh yeah, I remember now. Supposedly they found a better way to do init scripts.
<mudpuddlestones> desktop or laptop?
<kaveh> fyrestrtr, thanks so much
<Djoerdy> Thinkpad T43 with a Samsung extern
<mudpuddlestones> hmm
<Djoerdy> he recognisses the extern as a CRT but it isnt
<Arafangion> *sigh*, windows is trying to convince me to upgrade my laptop.
<redmondkiller> heyho :-)
<Some_Person> how do i completely shut down and restart X?
<fyrestrtr> kaveh: your welcome.
<Djoerdy> i can say him what i want in the xorg conf its allways wrong
<Arafangion> Visual Studio is a /pig/.
<taxman> hello all, anyone know the reasoning why a new user added with adduser isn't added to the sound group by default?
<mudpuddlestones> crt is ppe in this caseyort not monitor t
<mudpuddlestones> opps
<fyrestrtr> Some_Person: logout, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<mudpuddlestones> port not monitor type
<MindSpark> Some_Person, ctrl-alt-backspace
<fyrestrtr> taxman: because you didn't add the user to the group :)
<Arafangion> taxman: Because it isn't.  Most admins write their own adduser scripts.
<hamzzzz> irc.phazenet.com
<Some_Person> but that breaks my mouse pointer
<revilodraw> k this is way too hard to format a usb device
<Some_Person> on this live cd
<Djoerdy> ok so it is right if i tell him as monitor layout "LFP, CRT" ?
<fyrestrtr> revilodraw: install gparted
<mudpuddlestones> yes
<fyrestrtr> Djoerdy: does your laptop have ATI?
<revilodraw> fystrtr: i have! it doesnt recognise the device
<Arafangion> revilodraw: There's probably an easier way with ubuntu, but I'm old-school. :)
<taxman> fyrestrtr: I understand that, my point is for the average family, they shouldn't have to research that type of thing to make their desktop work
<Djoerdy> no fyrestrtr its an i810 card
<mudpuddlestones> average family equals the Hills
<mudpuddlestones> hank
<mudpuddlestones> bobby
<mudpuddlestones> peggy
<fyrestrtr> taxman: raise it as an enchancement request in launchpad.
<Arafangion> taxman: I find ubuntu to be heaps easier to install and use than windows.
<Djoerdy> mudpuddlestones how important is the correct definition of the modes in the xorg
<fyrestrtr> Djoerdy: the wrong definitions may render your monitor useless.
<mudpuddlestones> pretty I think cause it tells xserver where to send output
<taxman> Arafangion: I do to, this is just one area that needs improvement. Good idea fyrestrtr
<Djoerdy> i did it after the monitor manual but i am not quite sure about this part
<mudpuddlestones> but I'm no master, I just solved the problem the other day myself
<Some_Person> how do i completely stop and restart X/GDM from command line?
<revilodraw> thanks everyone goodnight
<fyrestrtr> Some_Person: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Arafangion> taxman: A 'System' adduser menu entry would be rather nice, indeed.
<faileas> Arafangion: its more that older windows was REALLY crappy, and linux runs happy on the same hardware ;)
<mudpuddlestones> ctrl + alt + backspace
<Arafangion> faileas: And that modern windows is /really/ expensive.
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I have a problem with nvidia-drivers
<loswillios> ERROR: API mismatch: The nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<Arafangion> faileas: windows + office is easily $1500, unless you get it with a computer.
<faileas> Arafangion: http://tlug.jp/articles/Windows_Is_Free is quite a nice article, really ;)
<mudpuddlestones> I'm looking at my xorg .conf right now
<faileas> Arafangion: and no reason you shouldn't if you need it
<faileas> or as i do, MSDNAA
<Djoerdy> mine is open too ^^
<Some_Person> no, how do i kill gdm/X and then be able to type gdm to restart it?
<loswillios> I think nvidia-kernel-* is provided by linux-restricted-modules
<Arafangion> faileas: I have a friend who's trying to get an OS for her computer, it's a 300MHz system, but she finding it unbelievably difficult to do so.
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: this issue is documented in the wiki
<mudpuddlestones> Section "Device"
<mudpuddlestones> 	Identifier  "Generic Video Card"
<mudpuddlestones> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<mudpuddlestones> 	Option	    "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"
<mudpuddlestones> 	Option	    "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
<mudpuddlestones> 	Option	    "PairModes" "0x0+0x0"
<mudpuddlestones> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > loswillios
<mudpuddlestones> waht thu? look like for yois
<fyrestrtr> mudpuddlestones: stop pasting in here.
<Some_Person> !paste | mudpuddlestones
<ubotu> mudpuddlestones: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arafangion> faileas: She was not impressed when I told her that vista wouldn't work on it, just before she was about to buy it, luckly she told me what she was getting then!
<taxman> fyrestrtr: it appears https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool is a pretty easy way to add suggestions. Not sure if they get much attention vs launchpad or not
<mudpuddlestones> it was an accident
<mudpuddlestones> are you the monitor?
<Arafangion> faileas: And it's impossible to get older versions as a typical consumer.
<fyrestrtr> taxman: that's a new one for me @ IdeaPool.
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: thanks. now I have to get X to work before to see the solution
<Some_Person> how do i kill gdm/X and then be able to type gdm to restart it?
<MindSpark> the only thing I am missing in linux is the firewire audio interface drivers
<fyrestrtr> 16:52 < fyrestrtr> Some_Person: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<SlimeyPe1e> Some_Person: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then to start "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" ?
<mudpuddlestones> fyrestrtr: are you the room monitor?
<Some_Person> ok, slimeypele
<faileas> Arafangion: funny, but i got most of my old windows... floppies ;p
<Arafangion> taxman: Imho, the problem is not that we lack ideas, the problem is that of implementation and getting companies to agree on them.
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: change 'nivida' to 'nv' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and login, then read the wiki.
<Arafangion> taxman: It's be SWEET if nvidia, ati, and xorg to agree on a common configuration framework to allow users to just 'open the display properties and modify the settings'.
<paul___> Hello, I'm having a problem with my web forms after installing ubuntu server. I was wondering if I could talk to someone.
<mudpuddlestones> ah one of those then: kma.
<MindSpark> paul___, I am not sure IRC supports voice, but you can definitely type :P
<paul___> righto :)
<MindSpark> damn, I haven't slept enough and my jokes are becoming lamer with time
<MindSpark> paul___, what forms ?
<taxman> Arafangion: well unfortunately I lack coding skills, so the best thing I can do is help with suggestions to make the desktop experience better
<paul___> the forms aren't talking to my campus mail server
<Arafangion> taxman: I just lack time. :(
<Arafangion> taxman: Writing a portable gaming framework that works on all OS's. :) (Using wine, though)
<taxman> Arafangion: get hired by canonical, then go to work :)
<Terrasque> Arafangion: opengl + sdl?
<MindSpark> paul___, what forms ?
<paul___> I was using Mandriva before I switched to Ubuntu and the forms were working fine.
<Arafangion> Terrasque: It's got alot of legacy code, which is DirectX, but it's 2D, so shouldn't really be all that difficult to port, really.
<fyrestrtr> paul___: why did you switch?
<paul___> book order forms, askalibrarian forms, etc
<Arafangion> Terrasque: But it works really well on wine, except for the networking code, for some reason.
<Terrasque> ok
<MindSpark> paul___, are we talking about web app form ?
<mudpuddlestones> Djoerdy: is your xorg.conf backed up?
<Arafangion> Terrasque: It's a uni project, gotta get the marks first. :)
<paul___> I switched because when I went to update from Mandriva 2006 to 2007 the install crapped out
<Djoerdy> yes it i
<Djoerdy> s
<fyrestrtr> paul___: is this a production machine or your own personal server?
<paul___> yeah, they are web forms
<paul___> a production machine for my library
<Djoerdy> i fragged it so often i really needed this^^
<Terrasque> Arafangion: of course, everything should be done with python and pygame :D
<MindSpark> paul___, maybe you have a firewall installed that doesn't allow outgoing connections ?
<Arafangion> paul___: Ubuntu and particularly Debian are better at that, but just remember that if you install /any/ third-party application, the upgrade will be less smooth, particularly as you install more and more third-party programs.
<Arafangion> Terrasque: This is with Lua. :)
<Terrasque> Arafangion: And cpus understood python natively. that would be my perfect world.
<paul___> this is a pretty basic lamp installation of ubuntu server
<Arafangion> Terrasque: Some guy's already partially made an OpenGL port, actually, so it's possible to do, anyway.
<mudpuddlestones> did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
* N3bunel back
<paul___> I installed Postfix also
<paul___> but nothing else ...
<Terrasque> Arafangion: never underestimate the power of some guy on the internet! :D
<Djoerdy> i once did at the start of my attemps to run this system
<paul___> It's ubuntu server 6.06
<Arafangion> Terrasque: I don't think I could've easily done this with python...  Python's a PITA to embed, and I'm using multiple VM's simultaniously.
<mudpuddlestones> try it again, I'm trying to trace back what I did
<Arafangion> Terrasque: And it's alot slower than lua.
<Lanf> paul, so if it's a lamp server your webforms are presumably php.  do the webforms have a php version requirement?  and if yes, does ubuntu 6 have that version or higher of php?
<Terrasque> Arafangion: and alot sexier ;)
<faileas> Lanf: major version requrements, and yes
<paul___> Lanf: php is working. the site runs on PmWiki and it is php based
<Djoerdy> ok
<mudpuddlestones> after reconfig, try again one of the methods from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Araen> AAAH, crotte, c'est en anglais
<Arafangion> Terrasque: Well, there's a number of things I don't like about lua, incidentially.  The lua binding was also legacy code. :)
<Lanf> paul: ok.  so what exactly is wrong with the webforms?
<Djoerdy> you have a xinemara system?
<Araen> bon, on va essayer de faire avec...
<paul___> they don't send email any longer.
<Terrasque> Arafangion: actually python can be pretty fast is you use psyco
<Araen> hello all
<compwiz18> does anyone know what port 2869 is used for?
<Arafangion> Terrasque: Only on x86, but even then, I doubt it can beat hand-optimized C++ and Lua.
<Klln25> Fora
<mudpuddlestones> no BigDesktop, I have ATI GFX
<Fora> Ne
<Fora> :D
<Fora> A.q
<Fora> :D
<Klln25> gordun mu maLi
<Klln25> a.q
<Klln25> :D
<paul___> a person hits submit and the form works but no emails show up
<Araen> ok, so this is my problem ( i don't speak english, i'm french =/ )
<Lanf> paul: have you checked any error logs?
<dooglus> compwiz18: Port number: 2869
<dooglus> Common name(s): ssdp, icslap
<dooglus> Common service(s): Universal Plug And Play Service, SSDP, ICSLAP
<marshcast> could anyone suggest the quickest way to find out the speed of my internet connection? I'm suffering with streaming and need to know if it's the pc or the connection...
<Arafangion> Terrasque: I must head off to bed, g'night.
<Araen> i installed windows on my computer and now i can't to boot on my ubuntu
<marshcast> ^please :)
<mudpuddlestones> and my config doesn't use the LFT, CRT method
<Araen> why ?
<Klln25> arean
<paul___> what's an error log? :)
<Terrasque> Arafangion: thats why we need hardware that can run python natively at blinding speed!
<Klln25> hey arean
<Terrasque> Arafangion: good night
<kitche> !grub | Araen windows overwrites the bootloader
<ubotu> Araen windows overwrites the bootloader: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: sorry I can't find it on the wiki. Can you give me more hints please?
<Lanf> paul: haha. :P  that's bad.  well, I'd look in /var/log/mail.err and see if it's a problem with postfix
<Araen> ( :'( je comprend rien... ^^ )
<uptownben> What would be the smallest fastest lightest version of UBUNTU I can get to install on a machine with 256MB RAM, 4GB drive and no swap?
<edobbs> uptownben: probably xubuntu
<jhemono> hello
<paul___> lanf: sounds like a plan!
<Lanf> paul: I'd look in /var/log/mail.* actually.
<edobbs> install it, strip out the packages you know you don't need, it should work fine
<edobbs> i've done the same sort of install, but on an old pii/300 box w/ 256MB
<Araen> somewho ( ca se dit a ? ) speak french here ?
<paul___> Lanf: ok, will do
<cdavis> I am running dapper lts and cannot find the libmysql-dev package?
<jhemono> i speak french
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: how did you install the drivers?
<Araen> youpi, very well ?
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: somehow linux-restricted-modules fails to detect my card properly and uses an old on instead (= old drivers)
<jhemono> yes
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: via aptitude
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: what card is it?
<Araen> jhemono: peux tu m'aider pour mon problme ?? ^^
<marshcast> no-one? no-one can tell me how to test my connection speed?
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]  (rev a3)
<jhemono> tu devait aller sur #ubuntu-fr
<Lanf> marshcast: you mean what your network is negotiated to?
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: I was told to use the 96xx (=nvidia-glx)
<Lanf> marshcast: /usr/sbin/ethtool eth0
<Araen> jhemono: sur ce serveur ?
<jhemono> oui
<jhemono> j'y vai
<gcostello> !french > Araen
<uptownben> This is what I have, I tried PUPPYLINUX on this same machine and it was screaming! fast.light, but I want something more flexible where I can install an app and not break everything.
<uptownben> When I installed XUBUNTU on the same machine (had to use alt ISO), it works but it seems sluggish, how can I clean it up?
<uptownben> speed it up?
<Lanf> marshcast: that's only what your NIC is negotiated to though.  there are any number of places between your NIC and wherever you're connecting to that can slow you down
<edobbs> uptownben: figure out what apps you actually need (firefox, mail, whatever) and start removing packages that aren't used
<milbona> irc://irc.7chan.org/7chan
<edobbs> first thing - check and see what services are running w/ `ps ax`
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<edobbs> if you don't need printing support, for example, you can go through and remove the print daemon packages
<daedra> .Xauthority
<edobbs> there's some things, like dbus/HAL, that pretty much have to stay if you want a working system
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: should I try a manual install of the drivers?
<uptownben> There is this REALLY long delay on startup also, where it says loading hardware drivers...
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: yes.
<paul___> Lanf: I see several msgs. cut and paste isn't working so I haveto type.
<edobbs> but there's a lot of bits that can be removed if you don't care about a big glossy pretty system
<fyrestrtr> use the steps for edgy
<uptownben> steps for edgy?
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ?
<uptownben> I'm going to boot into XUBUNTU now and try removing stuff.
<paul___> Lanf: postfix [8987]  error: to submit mail, use the Postfix sendmail command
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<loswillios> maybe I should try envy...
<uptownben> brb
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: no, don't try envy.
<fyrestrtr> loswillios: try the manual steps
<loswillios> oki then
<paul___> Lanf: fatal: the postfix command is reserved for the superuser
<bullgard4> man tty writes: "The full documentation for tty is maintained as a Texinfo  manual. If the info and tty programs are properly installed at your site, the command info tty should give you access to the complete manual." What program package do I have to install for info tty?
<Lanf> paul: that sounds like the webform is trying to use a binary that it shouldn't for sending mail.  see whether you can find in the php code where it specifies what binary to use for emailing
<marshcast> wicked - thanks Lanf ...
<Lanf> marshcast: no problem :)
<cdavis> I am running dapper lts and cannot find the libmysql-dev package?
<paul___> Lanf: I believe PmWiki web forms use php?
<Lanf> paul: it uses php classes to send mail?  it doesn't call an external program?
<paul___> yes, I believe that's right
<meoblast001> hello is it possible to get the large 600 MG image of Ubuntu to boot off Flash drive
<meoblast001> ?
<Lanf> paul: hmm, that makes it tougher.
<dgjones> meoblast001, do you want to install using a usb flash driver?
<meoblast001> dgjones: yes but i want to use the large image
<tek586_> anyone here
<Frogzoo_> cdavis: libmysql++-dev ?
<tek586_> hello
<kitche> !install | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<eontastico> howdy people
<paul___> Lanf: perhaps I should check PmWiki's irc...
<kitche> meoblast001, the first link is probably waht you want
<eontastico> I have Ubuntu 7.04 Server and some files are getting checksum errors after i copy them over to it
<paul___> Lanf: thanks for your help.
<eontastico> i tried all new hardware
<eontastico> same thing
<eontastico> is this a bug?  and if so can I fix it
<meoblast001> kitche; ok this explains what i messed up on last time
<meoblast001> thanx
<uptownben> Can someone give me an example of something I could remove that is installed by default that could help me improve performance on my 256MB/4GB system?
<wolferine> eontastico, how are you 'copying them over' ?
<Lanf> paul: good luck
<meoblast001> kitche: ill start downloading the image again (Wubi Ubuntu just crashed my computer when i hit the Shut Down button)
<eontastico> wolferine: SMB, flash drive, ftp, doesnt matter --- actually i can even download a file from the web straight to teh box
<vlt> Any idea how to fix problem with upstart and runlevel "unknown"?
<eontastico> and it still corrupts
<tek586_> Can anyone do a remote session and fix my stinking wifi
<Some_Person> Hey, I figured out how to use the nVidia GLX driver on the live cd! Where should I post?
<wolferine> eontastico, everything is going through your network card, and is becoming corrupt?
<eontastico> wolferine: well i have transferred via flash drive
<meoblast001> kitche: one more thing... can i put this on the disk from Fedora??
<eontastico> and it still corrupts
<daedra> tek586_: I can have a go at helping over IRC
<eontastico> wolferine: i replaced the NIC too
<daedra> I've setup wifi on a few linuxes
<vic1ous> hey can anyone tell me why i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<Frogzoo_> vlt: what's the issue?
<wolferine> eontastico, are the original files on a corrupt system?
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<uptownben> I need to strip this ting down to make it lighter
<uptownben> any ideas?
<kitche> meoblast001, probably I never tried putting an iso on my usb flash to boot from
<tek586_> daedra: Tell what I need to do
<eontastico> wolferine: no, the original files pass md5sum on the original box
<vlt> Hello Frogzoo_. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install using upstart) to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. There's no inittab file and no "single" or similar argument in /proc/cmdline. What is wrong here?
<meoblast001> kitche: ok
<adnan_> hi
<vic1ous> hey can anyone tell me why i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<daedra> tek586_: well first what is your wifi chipset
<wolferine> eontastico, you need to narrow your 'issue search' down more
<daedra> tek586_: run iwconfig to see if the module is loaded for your wifi card. You should get a list saying eth0... wlan0...
<eontastico> wolferine: meaning?
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<tek586_> Not sure I have a Dell 1501, my wifi card is a 1390.
<Frogzoo_> vlt: well firstly it will boot to runlevel 2 by default, & secondly there's no inittab because upstart uses /etc/event.d/
<wolferine> eontastico, is it the hard drive your writing to?
<daedra> tek586_: Ah so an intel chipset
<wolferine> eontastico, what types of files, are they different file systems?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Yes. The missing inittab is not my problem, that was to help you analyze.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b erikja!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<desertc> What was with the Vorbis security update today?  Someone make a "killer song" ??  ;)
<cdavis> Frogzoo_, that package doesn't exist,  the only dev I have is libmysqlclient15-dev
<wolferine> eontastico, is your checksum tool working properly
<Frogzoo_> vlt: is your problem that you're not starting your demons from /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<vlt> Frogzoo_: The runlevel after booting is now "unknown".
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<uptownben> Anyone know why there is a long delay when XUBUNTU boots up? When I look at the console (ALT-F8) during boot it just stops after Loading Hardware drivers... the nework comes up but ti still sits there for about 90 seconds.
<daedra> help! I get an "error in locking authority file" when I try to ssh localhost -X
<eontastico> wolferine: well, the files are readable on the first system if they past the checksum
<tek586_> daedra: This what I am getting when I ran the iwconfig :Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<cdavis> how do I tell what package provides md5.h
<daedra> tek586_: Ok im reading up about the Intel Pro Wireless Adapter
<eontastico> wolferine: so i know the files are being corrupted on the second system
<eontastico> i just dont know how
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Yes, because the system doesn't enter 2 the daemons don't start. Even when I run `telinit 2` it stays in level "unknown". I need to run `telinit 3 `.
<tek586_> My wifi light is lit though
<wolferine> eontastico, well, read my previous posts...
<vic1ous> hey can anyone tell me why i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<Lanf> daedra: check permissions and ownership on your .Xauthority file
<daedra> tek586_: Ok your card IS supported (wohoo) you just need to associate yourself with your router
<meoblast001> who knows how to format a disk to FAT16/
<meoblast001> ?
<Frogzoo_> vlt: from grub, disable splash & quiet, & see what's broken maybe
<tek586_> How the heck do I that!!!!!!!!!
<daedra> tek586_: ok... calm down
<lmosher> After a fresh install, what's the preferred method to install Nvidia drivers? Is the latest (beta) still the best choice? I have a 7800Go
<vlt> Frogzoo_: splash and quiet are already disables. No error msgs that I#d be aware of.
<Frogzoo_> cdavis: apt-cache search libmysql
<daedra> tek586_: I'm going to make a script for your wifi card
<tek586_> ok thanks
<incorrect> i am looking for a similar tool to visio to drag pretty diagrams, dia and xfig really aren't good enough
<incorrect> any other suggestions?
<MindSpark> incorrect, try inkscape, although it's not necessarily for diagrams
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Is there a way to scroll up the boot messages? Are these lines logged somewhere?
<wolferine> incorrect, use wine and setup office?
<ntemis> hello
<Lanf> frogzoo: dmesg
<Frogzoo_> vlt: does /etc/inittab exist ?
<PP188_> hi, my grub is returning: erro 22, how do i solve
<MindSpark> what's the difference between var/log/messages and dmesg ?
<ntemis> can i control ubuntu from a windows machine?
<daedra> tek586_: ok run iwconfig again, and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MindSpark> ntemis, of course you can
<ntemis> remote desktop
<incorrect> wolferine, i wanted to use something other than m$
<taxman> anybody know why the Ubuntu wiki didn't go with Mediawiki. There's a huge pool of people that know Mediawiki markup and the documenttation Wiki lacks basic features like a discussion page
<MindSpark> ntemis, using ssh or remote desktop or vnc
<vlt> Frogzoo_: No, this is upstart.
<Lanf> mindspark: dmesg is the boot messages.  /var/log/messages is the syslog
<ntemis> how- what do i need?
<Frogzoo_> vlt: but the file - does it exist?
<wolferine> incorrect, i believe someone has made a suggestions already
<Lanf> two different animals
<daedra> Lanf: I've checked the permissions, .Xauthority belongs to me, my group, and is chmod 700
<MindSpark> Lanf, and after boot, nothing is inserted into dmesg ?
<_Lockee> I am having problems opening both avi files (XviD) and mpeg2 files in DeVeDe. It just hangs when I try to open such a file. Anyone who have had the same problem?
<tek586_> into the text section?
<Lanf> daedra hmm.  I've seen something about "stale" .Xauthority files.  try deleting it and ssh'ing again?
<cdavis> what package provides md5.h ?
<wmat> how can I install 32-bit libgtk2 on a 64bit Feisty system?
<vlt> Frogzoo_: No, it doesn't. Nothing to grep for /etc/event.d/rc-default ;-)
<daedra> Lanf: I'll make a backup first. Ok
<incorrect> wolferine, inkscape is cool but more like corel draw
<daedra> tek586_: yea
<Lanf> mindspark some stuff is inserted in dmesg, (like when you plug in a thumbdrive and scsi mounts it)
<wolferine> incorrect, and you can understand that you wont find something that works exactly like visio, correct?
<MindSpark> Lanf, exactly, but when do I look in dmesg and when do I look in log messages ?
<daedra> tek586_: then click Paste! and give me the link in the address bar
<Lanf> but /var/log/messages will get stuff like "user X ssh'ed in" or that sort of thing.  programs can log to syslog (var/log/messages)
<Blauhaut> What is xubuntu ?
<web_knows> did the repositores were affected by the attack?
<c0ldfus10n> here's a newb question: Is it possible to update to a new distribution (i.e. edgy to fiesty) without reloading the entire system?
<dgjones> !xubuntu | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<faileas> web_knows: no, was just community pages
<Lanf> so, look in dmesg when you think it's a low level log line you need.  something hardware related
<Lanf> look in /var/log/messages if you think it's program related, like nfs or ssh
<web_knows> faileas, thanks
<web_knows> I am not confortable to update packages, etc
<incorrect> wolferine, i am willing to accept i won't find an exact match, however i would have thought i could find a decent diagramming tool
<vic1ous_> hey can anyone tell me why i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<faileas> web_knows: i doubt canonical would have left the up if they had been compromised
<tek586_> Daedra:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33924/
<Blauhaut> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Dr_Link> Is Ubuntu XChat supposed to make my computer beeeeeep like that?
<Lanf> vic1ous: do you only reboot to start a new kernel?
<web_knows> faileas, good point
<Dr_Link> I was randomly typing
<Dr_Link> and out of nowhere
<Dr_Link> "BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!"
<wolferine> incorrect, the ones you listed are working tools, might not have all the bells and whistles you require
<MindSpark> Lanf, ah, alright, so dmesg is mainly kernel oriented, eh ?
<vic1ous_> Lanf, no just any reboot
<Lanf> mindspark: yes
<MindSpark> Lanf, thanks
<Frogzoo_> vlt: diff rc2.d/ rc3.d    should give you a clue
<daedra> tek586_: sorry you'll need to paste the whole thing - everything in your terminal from typing iwconfig
<wolferine> incorrect, just stating 'arent really good enough', maybe suggest what your looking for exactly?
<futureng> hi
<tek586_> ok stand by
<Blauhaut> is it posible to change ubuntu to kubuntu, with all configuration ?
<futureng> help me for beryl
<runlevelten> http://www.desktoplinux.com/cgi-bin/survey/survey.cgi?id=0813200712407
<daedra> tek586_: I need to see the card chipset name, e.g. eth0, wlan0, ra1,
<runlevelten> Oh god sorry, wrong channel.
<Lanf> vic1ous: not sure then, but look in /etc/modules.conf and see if it's defined there
<wolferine> futureng, #ubuntu-effects
<c0ldfus10n> here's a newb question: Is it possible to update to a new distribution (i.e. edgy to fiesty) without reloading the entire system?
<Lanf> oops, /etc/modules maybe?  (it's modules.conf in redhat)
<GNine> i just received a vorbis update
<tek586_> daedra:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33927/
<daedra> GNine: ME TOO
<lmosher> Is there a repo containing debs for the latest nvidia drivers? The instructions on the compiz site suggest downloading from nvidia and building manually, but that requires manual update too. I remember a while ago getting drivers from albert someone.. is that still possible, or is there another source?
<kitche> c0ldfus10n, yes gksu update-manager -C should do it
<GNine> ok, just checking. didnt expect id see one this soon
<daedra> tek586_: cool, your card name is eth1
<c0ldfus10n> ahh thanks!
<incorrect> wolferine, might not have all the goodies, but i just want something that has the basics, and doesn't hurt my eyes too much
* wolferine weeps for incorrect 
<wolferine> lol
<vlt> Frogzoo_: diff /etc/rc[23] .d
<vlt> Nur in /etc/rc2.d: S10powernowd.early.
<daedra> tek586_: also I need to know if its WEP or WPA encryption on your router
<lmosher> Anyone? Nvidia drivers? I can't be the only nvidia user online right now...
<vlt> Nur in /etc/rc2.d: S99stop-readahead.
<Lanf> incorrect: visio is a pretty good product.  can you run it through wine?
<incorrect> wolferine, i would bet beer that there is something out there
<tek586_> WEP
<incorrect> Lanf, i don't have the product
<vlt> Frogzoo_: That's onyl two different symlinks
<GNine> ubuntu should have a program like windows Restore
<Lanf> incorrect: aaaah okay.  hrm.  you're right, there's probably SOMETHING out there that'll do...
<daedra> tek586_: ok
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Why does it say it is in runlevel "unknown"?
<Lanf> incorrect: of course, trouble is always FINDING it :P
<Frogzoo_> vlt: put readahead back in
<vic1ous__> sorry internet went dead
<vic1ous__> so what am i looking for in here
<c0ldfus10n> kitche have you noticed any trouble using gksu update-manager -C ?
<incorrect> there are over 20000 packages in ubuntu :) one must do what i want
<Lanf> vic1ous: well, modules has a listing of all kernel modules to be loaded at boot time
<loswillios> fyrestrtr: whenever I want to modprobe -v nvidia it says: install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<vlt> Frogzoo_: back where?
<Lanf> vic1ous: I'm not sure what nvidia's kernel module is called.  but it should be in /etc/modules if you want it to start on boot
<daedra> tek586_: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33932/
<daedra> paste that into a gedit text document, save as eth1.sh
<Lanf> vic1ous: the module is probably called "nvidia"
<Frogzoo_> vlt: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/stop-readahead /etc/rc2.d
<daedra> tek586_: paste that into a gedit text document, save as eth1.sh
<Frogzoo_> vlt: ooops - no
<Lanf> vic1ous: try modprobe nvidia, see if that sets you up.  if it does, add nvidia to /etc/modules if it isn't already there
<Frogzoo_> vlt: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/stop-readahead /etc/rc2.d/S99stop-readahead
<Frogzoo_> vlt: cross your fingers & reboot
<GNine> my nvidia card is working fine after glx package install.
<lmosher> Is there a repo containing debs for the latest nvidia drivers? The instructions on the compiz site suggest downloading from nvidia and building manually, but that requires manual update too. I remember a while ago getting drivers from albert someone.. is that still possible, or is there another source?
<loswillios> GNine: which driver?
<mattie> hello everyone
<sacater> hi mattie
<futureng> i runed "berly-manager" and choose window manager "xgal" but my screen is freeze. what can i do?
<daedra> Lanf: deleting .Xauthority worked :) now ssh localhost -X works
<daedra> thankz
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a package that will give me either a gnome applet or a systray icon which will notify me of new email in evolution??
<slingintacos> lmosher: did you sudo apt-get install restricted drivers?
<Lanf> daedra: rock on :)
<tek586_> daedra: set is an invalid command
<c0ldfus10n> hey kitche - have you used that upgrade command before?
<loswillios> GNine: I have problems with 9631 :/ always wants to load 77xx or something
<GNine> i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then sudo nvidia-glx-config enble , in that order
<slingintacos> lmosher: i mean, sudo apt-get install restricted-drivers
<Lanf> irishdave: I never found one, I wanted it too.  I changed over to thunderbird2 which works a lot better for me
<kitche> c0ldfus10n, well I did logn time ago when I use ubuntu
<oranye> eska
<daedra> tek586_: sudo iwpriv eth2 set blahblah should work!
<GNine> but i also had to make sure it was reading the right pci address for device (card)
<Lanf> irishdave, you could install kbiff I guess if you need to stick with evolution
<lmosher> slingintacos, Not yet.. maybe the beta drivers are in the main repos now? I just remember when I set my system up before I had to install another repo (albert something) to get the latest ones
<flow> I'm having trouble with connecting to the MTA via localhost, from remote no problem ... any ideas?!
<nonanta> my ubuntu server doesn't shut down completely. it's an old computer which doesn't support acpi so i have added "acpi=off apm=on" to /boot/grub/menu.lst but still my server doesn't halt
<daedra> tek586_: it works in a default ubuntu 7.04 install
<Lappy> !fnfxd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fnfxd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0ldfus10n> did it cause any problems, or was it a smooth operation? I am using ubuntu for an enterprise solution and I can't afford any screw ups...
<steinerhippo> yes, i also had to enter the right pci address into xorg.conf
<gilster> helllo
<Lappy> !fnfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fnfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IrishDave> Lanf: I need the exchange functionality that evolution provides, I cant get thunderbird to do exchange properly for me, only by pop3 or IMAP
<PC-Ente> hi
<gilster> is anyone experiencing issues with skype today?
<daedra> tek586_: make sure you save all those lines into a text file "eth1.sh" and chmod that file to 700
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Erm, the symlink does already exist in rc2.
<Lappy> anyway got the fn keys to work on a Sony vaio?
<Lanf> irishdave: ahh, too bad.  yeah and kbiff only really works for pop/imap
<Casperin> I'm trying to install GDM themes on my Ubuntu from gnome-look.org - But it keeps telling me the file format is invalid.. What am I doing wrong?
<loswillios> GNine: funny, that didn't work for me :/
<Lanf> irishdave: so I don't have any really good answer.  I never found a decent plugin for a systray icon
<slingintacos> lmosher: i set mine up again a month ago, and ran that command, my nvidia works fine now
<loswillios> GNine: ERROR: API mismatch: The nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<meoblast001> how do i mount something from gnome? the terminal is reporting errors in my entry
<tek586_> daedra:  Invalid command : set
<nonanta> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> anyone got the fn keys to work on a Sony vaio?
<tek586_> Sorry
<lmosher> slingintacos: Cool thanks, I'll just try that :)
<TBotNik_u> All: Trying to finish server install.  Noob!! Do not know how to status where I'm at and what I need to finish.  HOWTO?
<slingintacos> lmosher: you also have to enable then in system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<daedra> tek586_: ok I'll modify the script
<daedra> tek586_: unfortunately it work for me
<gilster> i am having problems getting skype to load up....can anyone help
<tek586_> daedra: Thanks
<IrishDave> Lanf: thanks for trying anyway, I did see some people using xfce that had something which seemed to be an applet on the application bar that informed of new mail?
<nonanta> my ubuntu server doesn't shut down completely. it's an old computer which doesn't support acpi so i have added "acpi=off apm=on" to /boot/grub/menu.lst but still my server doesn't halt.can somebody help me?
<lmosher> slingintacos: heh upon clicking 'enable' it immediately downloaded nvidia-glx (not nvidia-glx-new). What do I do to make sure it's using nvidia-glx-new?
<wolferine> gilster, did you try it from command line?
<Lanf> irishdave: not familiar with that one.  it's worth checking into it
<GNine> sorry, willios.. am not a pro here.. that was my best bet
<flow> running "telnet localhost 25" doesn't give me a connection, but from a remote hosts no problem ... the firewall is also reporting localhost connections as "ACCEPT" ... what's up? googling didn't help
<Casperin> I'm trying to install GDM themes on my Ubuntu from gnome-look.org - But it keeps telling me the file format is invalid.. What am I doing wrong?
<gilster> wolferine: trying now
<IrishDave> ill let you know if i find anything
<Lanf> irishdave you could maybe write a popup or something and when new messages come in to evo you can have it run the popup script.
<wolferine> gilster, please be advised, use pastebin for errors
<Falstius> nonanta: try apm=force
<mushroomjay> Could someone give me a link to a tutorial on how to install Java?
<TBotNik_u> All: Trying to finish server install.  Noob!! Do not know how to status where I'm at and what I need to finish.  HOWTO?
<act1v8> How can I create a Soft AP that uses a wired ethernet for internet access, and a Broadcom Wireless card
<vlt> Frogzoo_: I tried `dpkg-reconfigure -plow upstart` but nothing happened. Any other idea?
<Frogzoo_> vlt: so "diff -r /etc/rc{2,3}.d/"  ? is what - S10powernowd.early ?
<IrishDave> yeah that would work
<IrishDave> thanks Lanf
<slingintacos> lmosher: here's a link to a deb package http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/nvidia-glx-new
<Lanf> irish: good luck
<nonanta> falstius: ok i will try that
<Frogzoo_> Lappy: function keys should work, acpi methods might be broken
<erika14212> ok i i ask for ubuntu cd through the new york team forum
<erika14212> hopefully i will hear something
<Lappy> Frogzoo_, then what do I do?
<c0ldfus10n> one other thing, what is the command to see all available commands on a linux system?
<lmosher> slingintacos: Well it downloaded it fine, the issue is when I enabled the nvidia driver in the restricted section, it automatically downloaded nvidia-glx... so I'm wondering how do I tell it to use nvidia-glx-new not nvidia-glx?
<erika14212> if not ill reask in a week
<vlt> Frogzoo_: "S10powernowd.early" and "S99stop-readahead" are in rc2.d/ only.
<lmosher> c0ldfus10n, I would suggest a "linux guide", because that list would be very, very long. You can use 'apropos' to search the descriptions of commands to find something your looking for...
<erika14212> surely there is someone in buffalo new york
<RapJunkie> hello all
<nonanta> Falstius: must i add only "acpi=off apm=force" or anything else also?
<slingintacos> lmosher: do you need any other restricted drivers besides the nvidia one?
<lmosher> slingintacos: yeah...
<act1v8> How can I create a Soft AP with a wireless card that uses the bcm43xx driver
<c0ldfus10n> lmosher, thanks - I usually use the internet but I was hoping for a local summary.  I'll try that apropos -- thanks!
<erika14212> where ican get one ubuntu cd
<wolferine> erika14212, you can download it
<erika14212> no burner
<flow> any help on MTA@localhost ?!?
<Lappy> Frogzoo_, when I type acpi_available it doesn't show me anything, does that mean that acpi isn't correctly installed?
<wolferine> erika14212, i believe you can mail order CDs for free
<erika14212> so ill repost another message
<muszek> erika14212: free (but in a month or two) or at a cost (small)?
<wolferine> erika14212, check the ubuntu website
<erika14212> in 6weeks
<erika14212> s in mean time
<slingintacos> lmosher: I'm at a dead end, I dont' have restricted drivers on my work machine, so I can't look through my restricted drivers manager here. sorry
<TBotNik_u> Well if know one want to help with my server can I at least get help getting sound up so I here the "dings" here on chat, when someone writes to me?
<Frogzoo_> Lappy: I just know what I read in /etc/acpi/sonybright.sh
<erika14212> ill reask on team new york
<erika14212> page
<lmosher> slingintacos: it's ok, no prob
<act1v8> can someone please help
<Lanf> act1v8: what do you need help with?
<muszek> erika14212: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase (for cash), https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ (free)
<daedra> tek586_: I know the problem
<erika14212> already posy one message
<TBotNik_u> Sorry for typo: Well if no one want to help with my server, can I at least get help getting sound up so I here the "dings" here on chat, when someone writes to me?
<jetscreamer> a server with x, sound, and chat
<jetscreamer> hmmm
<act1v8> Lanf: I need to create a Soft AP with a wireless card that uses the bcm43xx driver
<daedra> tek586_: did you fill in the ROUTERNAMEHERE YOURKEYHERE?
<tek586_> daedra:  What?
<Frogzoo_> vlt: well mv them to K### and it should work, then figure out which one's causing problems
<tek586_> yes
<Lanf> act1v8: I have no idea how to help with that, sorry :(
<erika14212> i repost a request  on there
<tek586_> not the key part though
<daedra> tek586_: in the pastebin text I sent you were blanks
<act1v8> Lanf: :)
<dfgas> ok, my time is set to utc, how do i change that
<erika14212> every day
<Lappy> spicctrl -a or wahtever other command I use, give ma 0s
<flow> dfgas: don't UTC is perfect, set "timezone"
<scratchme> Hi all.
<daedra> tek586_: oh... see if iwconfig output has changed then
<erika14212> i already tried the unsupported methods
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> Tbotn1k_u use google or goto howtoforge there are goot guides there
<tek586_> ok
<erika14212> wubi  lubi
<slingintacos> dfgas: right click date in top right and select preferences
<flow> any help on MTA@localhost would be appreciated
<dfgas> flow, no, cause when i go into windows it shows my time as 5 or so hours ahead
<muszek> erika14212: don't repost on shipit... it really takes some time (like a month or two)
<scratchme> Has anyone used the pdfedit?  If so, how do you edit a text node/object on the page?  I can get it to select it, or add a new one, but I'd ljke to simply edit existing ones.  The document is editable in Windows using Foxit Editor.
<flow> oh. dfgas double-booting is a trouble there, yeah ... mmmh. dunno about disabling it
<tek586_> doesn't look that way
<erika14212> i have posted a bug report
<Pici> erika14212: You can try asking in #ubuntu-ny if you are really desparate.
<flow> should've been asked at install time (with hint @double-boot problem), dfgas
<dfgas> flow, heh, quad boot
<erika14212> on team new york
<erika14212> site
<flow> dfgas: whatever
<wmat> in answer to my own question earlier, one can install 32-bit libs on a 64-bit install with the ia32-* packages. The FAQ suggests a chroot environment, but that's not really necessary in all cases.
<flow> dfgas: dpkg-reconfigure should be your friend
<dfgas> flow, heh, yah, 2 oses are fine, but the 2 windows ones are weird
<flow> but don't ask me which package it is
<daedra> tek586_: when you run the script does it ask for you passwd?
<erika14212> thas what the bug reporting site is for
<tek586_> yes
<daedra> tek586_: and did you type chmod 700 eth1.sh first?
<tek586_> no
<daedra> ah - do that
<uforar> genii: thanks alot for the help, ive got it working quite nicely now
<tek586_> Can you email me the details I have to get going?
<erika14212> my hard drive is already screwed up\
<scratchme> What's an easy way to visual make small text edits to PDF files in Ubuntu?
<daedra> um ok
<daedra> lol
<scratchme> visually even
<genii> uforar: :) Glad to hear
<daedra> just /msg me it
<Frogzoo_> dfgas: try 'hwclock -w --localtime'
<vlt> Frogzoo_: Hmmm, I think all the daemons from rc2.d/ would be started if the system entered runlevel 2. But it doesn't. Even after `telinit 2` it says "unknown". Just to be sure: I'll mv S10powernowd.early and S99stop-readahead to K10... and K99..., right?
<erika14212> trying these not supported install method
<Frogzoo_> dfgas: try 'sudo hwclock -w --localtime'
<tek586_> Did you get it?
<anandanbu> How to open the /usr and other dir's in nautilus in ubuntu 7.04
<erika14212> i feel as though
<daedra> tek586_: no
<erika14212> its my duty to  report the buga
<tek586_> tek586@msn.com
<Pici> erika14212: This is the support channel for #ubuntu, if you just want to chat, we ask that you join #ubuntu-offtopic . Thank you
<kaveh> hi all
<meoblast001> any USB users here????
<kaveh> some one plz help me ->http://rafb.net/p/r104fC69.html
<meoblast001> USB installers/
<Frogzoo_> vlt: yeah, I think the issue is rcS still has processes running and so it's not moving on to start rc2
<eontastico> so i did an apt-get update for my kernel image, and now my system does not boot
<eontastico> i tried running grub-install, still wont boot
<eontastico> wtf
<meoblast001> im using USB installer and when i put the USB in and booted Syslinux asked where the kernel image is..... what would i type in for feisty fawn?
<kaveh> any one
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  is your grub broken?
<eontastico> may be --- i did a grub-install and it still doesnt work
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  but your grub displays all possible bootable entries?
<eontastico> yeah
<eontastico> looks that way
<meoblast001> i thought i found it but the kernel is panicing
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  can you boot anyother kernels that is not the one you just install
<bullgard4> How can I transform a file in pdf, bib, trx or xhtml format into the CSV format?
<vlt> Frogzoo_: But `telinit 3` is successfull. Can I log the boot ouput somewhere?
<lmosher> Why isn't ubuntu automatically mounting my USB stick? It's there on /dev/sdb, but normally it automatically puts it on the desktop... etc?
<Frogzoo_> vlt: if you make rc2.d the same as rc3.d you should boot to rl 2, worth a try
<koan> gvim is not indenting code as well as highlighting code ??
<koan> any ideas ?
<eontastico> effie_jayx: the problem is that it doesnt even bring up my boot list
<eontastico> effie_jayx: it just sits like the master boot record isnt there
<vlt> Frogzoo_: I'll try.
<effie_jayx> ok
<koan> gvim is not indenting code and not highlighting code ??, What should i do ?
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> lmosher i believe you need to add an entry to your /etc/fstab ....... but i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong..
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  if nothing boots then try a live cd and from there mount your partition
<david003> hello. i need to place a trash on my desktop, how do i do it?
<koan> neither do i see any colors
<boghog> what does it mean if I get a "CTCP AVATAR" form someone?
<francois> hi, I have a usb drive that doesn't automount, so I mount it manually and then sudo chmod 777 -c -R /folder and I still can't access anything, any help ?
<koan> cream on the other hand shows highlighting but it too does not indent code
<Whitman> cream doesn't indent code?
<GuHhH> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koan> and synaptic package manager hangs when i try to search for anything ?
<eontastico> effie_jayx: that's where i'm at now, i tried to reinstall grub to the drive using the livecd and terminal
<lmosher> ftoo_on_gutsy_, no you don't normally put removable media in the fstab. i figured it out.. I wan't running gdm, which does that stuff. I had the wrong headers so my x session didn't start and I started it w/ startx instead of GDM :)
<GuHhH> !ipw3945d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scratchme> For anyone interested, I figured out how it works.  If you select a text object, a box appears in the toolbar with the text contents.  You can change the text there, but not inline.  This still works though.
<mrmonday> is there a CLI app that will pick a random line of output from a command, then print it?
<scratchme> (this is using pdfedit)
<koan> Whitman : oh okay, but gvim does but, its not indenting
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  did you mount your partition
<Whitman> that wasn't me saying it didn't, it was a question.  cream indents fine here
<ftoo_on_gutsy_> lmosher glad to know u have it sorted
<koan> oh lol
<koan> yeah, cream is not indenting neither is gvim
<Whitman> wierd
<koan> any solutions ?
<kaveh> some one plz help me -->http://rafb.net/p/O1PuC113.html
<eontastico> effie_jayx: yeah i mounted the partition and then did a chroot to it, then tried grub-install /dev/sde
<directLink> If I use "Move to trash" with a LiveCD, how can I then delete the files completely afterwards?
<eontastico> it said it went successfully
<eontastico> but it didnt
<kaveh> i dont know what is ging on
<effie_jayx> eontastico, try running grub
<effie_jayx> eontastico, jut type grub
<koan> Should i uninstall it and then install it again ? :p
<gcostello> koan: what type of files are you editing?
<francois> directLink: you can hold shift + del and permanently delete them
<GuHhH> how do i install and configure ipw3945d?
<koan> .c
<koan> and .pl
<koan> doesn't work on any
<kaveh> any one?
<dooglus> GuHhH: I don't think it needs any configuring - just install it with synaptic
<gcostello> koan: try "set autoindent on" in your .vimrc
<directLink> francois: problem is, I rebooted to my system, and now they are gone, but they still occupy disk space...
<dooglus> GuHhH: it doesn't work particularly well, at least not for me, but it's OK if you don't mind the constant disconnections
<GuHhH> dooglus: i will need the ieee80211
<koan> okay gcostello
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  are you in gurb yet
<PaN|Eidolon> Feierabend, bis denn
<kaveh> no one?
<francois> directLink: did you check the folder that they are kept in ? the trash folder ?
<GuHhH> dooglus: im using it right now
<koan> wait, gcostello : where do i find .vimrc
<GuHhH> dooglus: but i want to help a friend to make it run
<kaveh> http://rafb.net/p/O1PuC113.html
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have a little problem, my computer cannot attain an ip address at college, yet my friends can. Both running ubuntu
<kaveh> ^^
<directLink> francois: seems like that's the thing I'm looking for. Where is it?
<BarMan> what is the root password on knoppix ?
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  do you now you partition number?
<gcostello> koan: should be in your home directory, if not, try "cat /etc/vim/vimrc > ~/.vimrc" and then edit that file
<dooglus> BarMan: toor?
<kitche> BarMan, ask #knoppix they will know :)
<gcostello> koan: you should also put "syntax on" in .vimrc
<effie_jayx> eontastico,  let me know if you have any other issues
<BarMan> kitche,  noone is active
<BarMan> dooglus,  no its not that one
<Frogzoo_> dfgas: did you try 'hwclock -w --localtime' ?
<gcostello> koan: you could have a look at my .vimrc here: http://www.gavincostello.com/vimrc.php
<GuHhH> im having a i/o error when trying to download musics from my mp3 player, anyone guess why?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have a little problem, my computer cannot attain an ip address at college, yet my friends can. Both running ubuntu
<dooglus> GuHhH: on every file?  or just at random?
<francois> directLink: ok gimme a sec,
<Frogzoo_> Penguinsaremyfri: compare your /etc/network/interfaces
<dfgas> frogzoo_ yah, the problem wasn'tin ubuntu, so now i am trying to change it in the os that i am in now
<slingintacos> Penguinsaremyfri: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Frogzoo_> dfgas: windows saves time in localtime only
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks, I will try that
<GuHhH> dooglus: every
<eontastico> effie_jayx: it keeps saying the device has no corresponding BIOS drive
<eontastico> effie_jayx:  no matter what device i specify
<kaveh> all : no help regarding -->http://rafb.net/p/O1PuC113.html?
<directLink> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrmonday> is there a CLI app that will pick a random line of output from a command, then print it?
<gilster> ok update on my skype problem. It is actually a skype server issue....thanks
<slingintacos> Penguinsaremyfri: did it work?
<Penguinsaremyfri> the sudo....netowrking restart did not access eth1, and that is what my wireless is
<jetscreamer> does it boot if you use the old kernel
<jetscreamer> eontastico:
<attunix> You know that little drum sound at the login screen? How do I change that?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I am not at school right now, but could not get help when there
<slingintacos> did you spell it right?
<francois> directLink: here : ~/.local/share/trash/files/
<francois> directLink: that took me an abnormally long time to find out
<koan> Thanks gcostello, that worked :)
<koan> Thank you very much
<directLink> francois: ok, thanks :)
<francois> hi, I have a usb drive that doesn't automount, so I mount it manually and then sudo chmod 777 -c -R /folder and I still can't access anything, any help ?
<eontastico> jetscreamer: its not even getting to the splash screen to choose which kernel
<praet> mrmonday: a bash script could probably do that
<mrmonday> praet, I don't know any bash...
<GuHhH> dooglus: now i cant umount it, it says "device is busy"
<kaveh> any one sees eme?
<slingintacos> mrmonday: whatdya mean you don't know any bash? bash is how you do most everything
<praet> mrmonday: well what exactly are you trying to do, print a random line out of a file? like a list of random quotes?
<kaveh> ?
<CoasterMaster> I've got a couple programs installed in my home folder (i.e. I download them as an archive and they are stand alone programs that you extract and run).  Is there a better place for them?
<francois> CoasterMaster: your /bin/ folder
<francois> CoasterMaster: your system will find them there automatically and you can execute them from anywhere
<kaveh> <--------------any body sees me
<attunix> How do I change the sound that plays at the login screen?
<jetscreamer> eontastico: got a grub floppy or a cd that uses grub? and there's a rescue option on the ubuntu cd isn't there
<Pici> kaveh: yes
<kitche> CoasterMaster, /usr/local/bin/ actually
<jetscreamer> eontastico: how many ide controllers
<CoasterMaster> francois: so just move the folder there and everything will be taken care of?
<directLink> francois: hmm, just a little problem... the home directory was what I moved to trash :S and the backup I took doesn't have a trash folder...
<CoasterMaster> kitche: so just move the folder there?
<mrmonday> praet, I want to run the command 'calendar', but have it only give one line
<_jason> attunix: system -> administration -> login window
<attunix> kaveh: what's your language?
<francois> kitche: to that folder that kitche said, i forgot the first part, haha
<mrmonday> praet, and I can't find an operator for that
<attunix> _jason: thanks :)
<praet> kaveh: i looked at your post but have no idea how to fix that corruption
<CoasterMaster> so use /usr/local/bin?
<mrmonday> praet, *switch
<francois> CoasterMaster: yes, sry
<kaveh> attunix, can u see http://rafb.net/p/O1PuC113.html
<m11> .
<slingintacos> attunix: system>preferences>sound
<kaveh> attunix, i get this error
<francois> directLink: ok, so you deleted your OWN home folder ? :S
<slingintacos> attunix: u need .wav filez
<kaveh> praet, thanks alot
<CoasterMaster> francois: is there any way to copy things in natilus as root? or do I have to use the command line?
<Pici> kaveh: Can you try doing `sudo apt-cache clean` then whatever command you are trying to do.
<GuHhH> hello, im having a problem trying to umount a device, it says its busy. i tried -f to force umount, but the problem persists. what can be done?
<francois> CoasterMaster: command line, besides its always safer
<CoasterMaster> francois: ok, thanks
<kaveh> Pici, thanks so muc
<elmar> has anyone got audigy4 running on ubuntu?
<directLink> francois: using a liveCD yes, as I said in the initial message. It was to move my home directory to another partition...
<jrib> GuHhH: you have to close any program that is accessing it
<kaveh> Pici, E: Invalid operation clean
<Pici> kaveh: hold on..
<kaveh> Pici, ok
<Pici> kaveh: Sorry, its apt-get clean
<jrib> kaveh, Pici: apt-get instead of apt-cache
<francois> directLink: from the live cd i don't know where the deleted files would go, other than maybe permanently deleted....did you copy your home folder at all ? or deleted it by accident ?
<kaveh> thanks alot guys
<Johto> HELP, for some reason i dont have any picture in VLC when trying to watch Apple's keynote stream, i can only hear audio, should i have video too? :I
<directLink> francois: I copied it first...
<Pici> jrib: logically you would think it was apt-cache, but meh.
<Johto> its mpeg4 ..weird why it doesnt show
<elmar> guy.. does anyone know how i can have my speakers and headphones work at the same time with audigy4?
<francois> directLink: can you copy that one over again ?
<francois> directLink: maybe explain a little more to me
<kaveh> The following packages will be upgraded:
<kaveh>   kcontrol
<Johto> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/r27842e/m_428396549_650_ref.mov <-- can anyone else try and see if it plays VIDEO too with audio using VLC ?
<kaveh> Pici, ho w can i remove kcontrol from upgraded list
<directLink> francois: I don't have enough space to copy it back, that's the problem. My old one somehow still uses space...
<Pici> kaveh: I believe you can with `aptitude hold kcontrol`
<kaveh> Pici, thanks again
<DrHalan> hey, does somebody use code::blocks nightly build because it doesnt start up here
<Penguinsaremyfri> is there a command to reset a wireless card? using bc43xx driver
<dooglus> GuHhH: to umount it, you need to not have any shells cd'ed to that device
<aa_> hi, just bought a new laptop :) the wireless driver is in restricted-modules and has been loaded successfully. But for some reason only the ethernet card and loopback are displayed in ifconfig
<francois> directLink: see if you can search for a file you know exists in your home folder and maybe that will tell you where it went
<dooglus> GuHhH: and to be able to read the files, mount it with a umask that lets you read it
<gcostello> aa_: try sudo network-admin, and add the wifi connection
<kitche> aa_ ifconfig -a doesn't show you more then two?
<francois> directLink: otherwise i don't quite know what to do anymore, sry :(
<JohnShortland> Penguinsaremyfri: open a terminal and type ifdown wlan0, then to reload it type ifup wlan0
<directLink> francois: good idea, why didn't I think of that:P
<aa_> kitche: no
<GuHhH> dooglus: thanks, i guess its protected :(
<erika14212> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527001
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<aa_> gcostello: I can't work out how to "add a new connection" in that dialog
<dooglus> GuHhH: it's probably FAT format, which doesn't have the concept of 'protected'
<dooglus> GuHhH: it's probably just mounted wrongly, so only root can read it
<seanpcrowe> hi all...
<kaveh> Pici, it did not work
<seanpcrowe> <---- leenox n00b (but trying)
<dooglus> hi sean
<aa_> kitche: oddly though dmesg etc seem to say that the kernel module is loaded successfully
<JohnShortland> hi seanpcrowe
<seanpcrowe> as anyone got there synaptics touchpad working in kubuntu???
<kaveh> Pici, thans alot an way
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: I have one working in ubuntu
<kaveh> brb
<seanpcrowe> hi JohnShortland =)
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: mine works in ubuntu by default
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, mine works, but without any scrolling and stuff :s
<JohnShortland> any else having probelms opening ubuntuforums.org
<seanpcrowe> and installing synaptics stuff via the package manager just messes things up...
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: it was mostly automatically detected ok though.  apart from scrolling, etc
<seanpcrowe> any sujesttions?
<GuHhH> dooglus: but i couldnt even copy it on my windows...
<GuHhH> dooglus: it said thats its protected or something
<dooglus> GuHhH: oh, ok
<gcostello> aa: you need to add the wireless to /etc/network/interfaces (e.g. auto ath0)
<loswillios> args
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, have u gotten scrolling working now?
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: yes, I messed with my xorg.conf
<aa_> gcostello: oh ok
<GNine> i really wish to go back to square one on this next install.
<loswillios> somehow, nvidia.ko isn't shipped with linux-restricted-modules
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: # http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad told me how
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, what did u do with it??
<aa_> gcostello: can I just call it eth1 ? or how do I find out the name
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, ok dude... many thank =)
<seanpcrowe> *thanks
<JohnShortland> dooglus: did you add shmconfig = true to your xorg.conf?
<gvsa123> oh xchat-gnome connects me instantaneously to irc.freenode.net #ubuntu?
<aa_> gcostello: actully, already it has auto up to eth2 ath0 and wlan0
<loswillios> and nvidia.ko isn't build on my system. wtf happened
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: the relevant part of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf now looks like this: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/synaptic.txt
<dooglus> JohnShortland: I did, but only ever used it for debugging
<JohnShortland> dooglus: if you add it you can use the touchpad settings in System>Preferances>touchpad very handy
<dooglus> JohnShortland: I don't have System>Preferences>touchpad
<JohnShortland> dooglus: if you install it, its very handy nice gui for all the touchpad settings
<dooglus> JohnShortland: what's the package called?
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, so i add that to xorg.conf and it should work??? i also dont have the synaptics settings showing up in the lenox control panel )if that makes sence)
<JohnShortland> dooglus: one sec ill get the name
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: you should already have a section of your xorg.conf for the touchpad - do you?
<seanpcrowe> it has been miss-reonised as something else... i cant rememebr what...
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: oh, I see
<SirBob1701> is there anything else you need to do after you install postgresql-contrib-8.1 to get tsvector to work?
<Tigggzzz> Is it worth installing 64-bit? Or will it just give me extra issues?
<seanpcrowe> i tryed installing synaptics stuff via the package messenger... but then the OS complaines when i try to use the GUI settings for the touchpad..
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: here's my whole xorg.conf: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/xorg.conf
<cyp> hi, does anyone know if the kensington expansion dock (a docking station for laptop) works with ubuntu ? :)
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: that will show you how the touchpad gets referenced from the other sections
<praet> mrmonday: gimme a sec to write something k
<mrmonday> praet, thanks :D
<loswillios> what can I do when I have no nvidia.ko on my sytem?
<abhinay> which codec do i need to play mp3 in rhythmbox player ?
<dooglus> seanpcrowe: basically the "ServerLayout" section must reference the touchpad section using the same name
<loswillios> (although I have installed linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx)
<Johto> any program / way to watch/save Apple's Keynote videostreams?
<el_taco> loswillios get the kernal module?
<JohnShortland> dooglus: its in the repos if you look through add/remove you'll find it, my net is acting up pages wont load so cant find the name of the app
<GNine> are iso files best written to a dvd disk?
<loswillios> el_taco: yeah... but I don't know how
<jetscreamer> GNine: doesn't matter
<Johto> GNine: depends on the .iso
<dooglus> GNine: depends on the size I guess
<jetscreamer> GNine: the size of the iso
<Johto> GnarlyBob: therea re cd isos, and dvd isos
<GNine> 700mb
<loswillios> el_taco: was it shipped with linux-restricted-modules? can you please check with dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules|grep nvidia
<dooglus> GNine: you can just mount them without burning if you like
<tacos_ubuntu> GNine: if it is 700mb then use a cd
<jetscreamer> no you can write cd images to dvd
<Johto> GnarlyBob: if its 700, its best to use cd
<genii> try nv.ko instead ?
<jetscreamer> just not the other way
<Johto> GnarlyBob: sorry, not u :I
<GNine> 10-4
<dooglus> GNine: mount -o loop -t iso9660 "$1" /mnt/iso
<jetscreamer> that will fit on a cd
<Johto> Gnea:  if its 700, its best to use cd
<loswillios> genii: that works, but I want google earth and stuff
<tacos_ubuntu> GNine: if you only have dvds, that will work also but it's a waste of a tiny amount of money and also space
<jc_> hello
<el_taco> loswillios nvidia-kernel-common maybe
<Johto> 700 meg .iso IS a "cd-rom image" aka .iso
<kazol> I cannot connect to a Windows workgroup any longer. What is the problem?
<aa_> oh this is depressing :( seems using lshw that my wireless card is missing a "logical name" can I create one somehow?
<GNine> dooglus: i want to boot from that iso. mounting it wont take me there
<tacos_ubuntu> aa: I like the name Larry
<loswillios> el_taco: that one is installed too :/
<dooglus> GNine: burn it to a CD then if you have one
<seanpcrowe> how do i vew my xorg.conf from wothin the OS... is it "kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf" ???
<el_taco> loswillios just install the drivers from nvidia
<GNine> roger that. thanks for input guys
<jc_> about xorg.conf
<jc_> yes but as root
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jc_> so kdesu kate
<jetscreamer> m-a a-i nvidia ?
<jc_> or gksu
<Greyhound-> does anyone have any idea why  can't access one of my NTFS partitions ? I tried with ubuntu and knoppix and neither one will mount it... in gnome partition manager under ubuntu the partition that wouldn't mount appeared as an ext2, but I know it's ntfs.
<jc_> if u use gnome
<seanpcrowe> ah... sudo kate
<loswillios> el_taco: did that too. but my computer hangs when starting X then (module loading is fine), so I want to try the ubuntu-way
<seanpcrowe> thx...
<loswillios> no logs and stuff.... sucks
<jc_> np
<SlimeyPe1e> Greyhound-: sounds like there might be something up with your partition table. Check gparted/fdisk to see what they say.
<JohnShortland> dooglus: gsynaptics
<Paddy_EIRE> Greyhound-: have you tried running chkdsk on the win partition..I find this resolves alot
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l
<jc_> has nybody installed the mezzo desktop in ubuntu?
<TBotNik_u> All: on my sound problem, my partner installed Gentoo box and it would not see or config audio codec until we installed a Creative Labs card and config'd it.  Then both the onboard and the Creative came up, so we dropped the Creative.  Since nothing I do shows the onboard audio codec/chipset, I'm wondering if I have to run the same scenario?  Also wondering if any others had this same problem?
<kazol> How do I connect to a Windows workgroup?
<el_taco> loswillios what card do you ahve?
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba kazol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba kazol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TBotNik_u> kazol: Samba
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<loswillios> el_taco: geforce 3 200ti
<tacos_ubuntu> TBogNik_u: try /join gentoo
<Rexor_Moon> what's the terminal direction for adding files to existing directories?
<JohnShortland> kazol: click place in gnome and pick connect to server, pick windows share and the
<el_taco> loswillios time for a new card lol
<loswillios> el_taco: nv20 Geforce 3 Ti 200. that need the 96xx-legacy driver
<JohnShortland> kazol: then click browse network and pick the pc you want to connect to
<tacos_ubuntu> Rexor_Moon cp fiename filedestination
<loswillios> el_taco: heh, no. It was a TNT2 before, but google earth didn't work with that
<dooglus> JohnShortland: thanks
<Johto> any program / way to watch/save Apple's Keynote videostreams?
<kazol> JohnSchortland: There are no PCs visible.
<JohnShortland> dooglus: let me know if it works
<Tigggzzz> Anyone? 64-bit worth it or not?
<Djoef> hello
<david003> hello. i need an app to create a cd cover. any suggestions?
<savetheWorld> !meta samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tacos_ubuntu> Tigggzzz: 64bit what
<GCReady> looking for full reviews of the dell 1420N w/ fiesty, any one no where to find them?
<Djoef> what shoud i use to make a video from an application (as in tutorial video)
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, when i use that i get this error... http://i17.tinypic.com/676vmkj.png
<Tigggzzz> worth installing 64-bit as hardware capable, but any benifit, or just more hassle
<tacos_ubuntu> I installed it as 64bit and there has been 0 problems
<bill_> where does 'apt-get source' put the source files ?
<el_taco> loswillios the main problem I had when installing the nvidia drivers was I tried the ubuntu first and the ones from nvidia would not work. I finally figured out that even though I removed all the packages that it still left stuff that needed to be manually deleted
<tacos_ubuntu> Also there is some potential for increased speed, depending on what you use your computer for
<loswillios> el_taco: that sucks
<tacos_ubuntu> My recommendation is install as 64bit
<seanpcrowe> dooglus, did u every get this error??? http://i17.tinypic.com/676vmkj.png
<gcostello> kazol: try smbclient \\windows_machine_name\share_name -U username%password -W workgroup_name
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: email your xorg.conf to johnshortland@gmail.com and ill add the lines you need
<vic1ous> hey guys i have a problem for some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<Tabula_rasa> server irc.epiknet.org
<Tabula_rasa> oups
<Tigggzzz> tacos_ubuntu, is there any compatibility isses etc like with windows?
<seanpcrowe> kk 2 mimutes...
<loswillios> el_taco: I wonder if I should downgrade linux-restricted-modules (and maybe restricted-manager)
<loswillios> el_taco: let's see
<c0ldfus10n> kazol, if that doesn't work you will have to install samba with apt-get install samba
<Tigggzzz> tacos_ubuntu, any driver probs etc
<DShepherd> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JohnShortland> kazol: open nautilus and type in the addy bar smb:///[ip addy of the pc u want to connect to] 
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: It used to work-I'm trying to connect to a printer.
<pawan> hi
<tacos_ubuntu> Trigggzzz: 0 problems at all
<pawan> azureus not loading
<nimbo> bad azureus
<c0ldfus10n> kazol, are you trying to browse the network to add the printer or type in the address?
<nimbo> azureus, sit!
<vic1ous> for some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<osxdude|laptop> My keyboard stops working after unplugging a wireless device...
<pawan> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: When I browse the network, I cannot see any computers.
<el_taco> loswillios http://dontfeedtheseagulls.com/2007/07/21/installing-proprietary-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/
<JohnShortland> pawan: my azureus died too so i went and got deluge for www.getdeb.net much better not as much of a hog
<tacos_ubuntu> Trigggzzz: and fyi I have 2 independant vista 64s going and it hasn't had any problems either... scanner, printer, digital camera, etc...
<osxdude|laptop> !bug 132966
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: There should be 2 PCs under the MSHOME workgroup.
<Draconicus> Hi there. Ever since I moved to Ubuntu, Camorama has come without its filters. It's driving me crazy, because now red is blue and blue is red when I use it. Does anyone know how I can get these filters, or can anyone recommend another capturing program?
<osxdude|laptop> !bug #132966
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: have you emailed your xorg.conf yet?
<c0ldfus10n> kazol, are you sure that your /etc/samba/smb.conf is set to the correct workgroup
<TBotNik_u> All Reposting: on my sound problem, my partner installed Gentoo box and it would not see or config audio codec until we installed a Creative Labs card and config'd it.  Then both the onboard and the Creative came up, so we dropped the Creative.  Since nothing I do shows the onboard audio codec/chipset, I'm wondering if I have to run the same scenario?  Also wondering if any others had this same problem?
<Lappy> !fsfn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsfn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0ldfus10n> kazol - oh I guess so
<speaker219> !botfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<speaker219> !botfeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfeed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tigggzzz> tacos_ubuntu, nice one. I would never use xp 64bit cos drivers etc
<osxdude|laptop> !bug #132966
<osxdude|laptop> come on
<speaker219> yeah, thats great ubotu, i would, except the site is down
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, 2 minutes... i am having some difficulty (n00b)  lulz
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, thing is, for games, I found where the game access files are, but I can't find the actual file directories
<jc_> LMAO
<pef> hello
<osxdude|laptop> bug #132966
<osxdude|laptop> come on
<vic1ous> for some reason i have to reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot
<loswillios> el_taco: ahh screw it. I will try it again once 7.10 get's a little more stable. using the nv driver for now
<tacos_ubuntu> Tigggzzz: XP64 is supposed to be pretty messed up yeah
<el_taco> vic1ous http://dontfeedtheseagulls.com/2007/07/21/installing-proprietary-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: The workgroup is correct.
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: i have to turn my router on and off b back in a sec
<loswillios> el_taco: there's a wiki entry too
<Draconicus> Right right... nobody gives a damn about the people with obscure problems... silly me.
<praet> mrmonday: ok take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/m60c80bd9
<osxdude|laptop> !bug #132966
<kidbuntu> anyone had a good gaming experience with an nForce6150?
<ChrisBradley> http://thechristeldahlskjaerthreat.blogspot.com/
<osxdude|laptop> wrf
<Tigggzzz> tacos_ubuntu, thats great thanks for that
<el_taco> loswillios the wiki didn't help me at all
<amonkey> i turned on my laptop today and the touchpad is reversed. left is right and up is down now, what could have happened?
<loswillios> el_taco: worked fine for me
<mrmonday> praet, thanks :)
<tacos_ubuntu> Trigggzzz: plus if you ever decide to get 4+gb ram, you don't haveto change a thing =] 
<pawan> hello
<c0ldfus10n> kazol, it still doesn't work after a reboot?
<loswillios> el_taco: well, except that X wouldn't start :P
<pawan> azureus not loading
<tacos_ubuntu> !afk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|laptop> My keyboard stops working after unplugging a wireless device...more info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132966
<osxdude|laptop> Any help?
<loswillios> el_taco: but I guess that was likely the driver
<B-rabbit> i am want to  dual boot slackware using vmplayer. Do i need the install vm-server to make this work?
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: Yes, I've rebooted several times.
<tacos_ubuntu> you WOULDN'T know anything about afk WOULD you bot!
<praet> amonkey: maybe you have mouse set to left handed
<kidbuntu> anyone had a good gaming experience with an nForce6150?
<pawan> shows intialization windows and then shuts off
<JohnnyBolivia> Probando conexin
<B-rabbit> anyone
<Rexor_Moon> so, where can I find the actual game files for my games, rather than just the shell-scripts?
<osxdude|laptop> tacos_ubuntu: Please stop abusing the  bot...only experiment in #ubuntu-bots or /msg
<mushroomjay> how do I make a shortcut for a program I just installed?
<slingintacos> hey guys, anyone know what the cli image veiwer is?
<kazol> I can't browse the Windows network-should I reinstall samba?
<Pici> slingintacos: cacaview, its in caca-utls package
<amonkey> praet, the left and right click are ok, it's the direction the cursor moves
<wer> my desktop became large...how do i revert it to small
<c0ldfus10n> irc://irc.freenode.net/kazol,isnick How are you browsing
<seanpcrowe> JohnnyBolivia,
<seanpcrowe> oops
<slingintacos> sudo apt-get install caca-utls ?
<c0ldfus10n> crap kazol, how are you browsing the workgroup
<pawan> azureus not loading
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: Under the browse printers and I've also tried Places, Network.
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, are u still here???
<Frogzoo_> slingintacos: cli image viewer ??
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: yup still here
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, http://rafb.net/p/qn4foH69.html <---- thats my xorg.conf
<seanpcrowe> (text dump)
<c0ldfus10n> kazol - I dunno... you may need to re-install.
<Rexor_Moon> could someone please tell me where to find installation directories for games?
<c0ldfus10n> try removing it completely
<kazol> mushroomjay: Do you have acommand for the program that can be run in terminal?
<Frogzoo_> Rexor_Moon: dpkg -L will tell you more than you want to know
<slingintacos> Frogzoo_: yeah, you know sudo cmd /path/to/image.png
<slingintacos> so i don't browse for it in gui
<grimeboy> Can I somehow ignore updates for a particular package?
<mushroomjay> I'm not sure Kazol.
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: So sudo apt-get install samba?
<reacocard> hey, I can't see anything shared via avhi, even though I know there is stuff being shared, any ideas?
<kazol> mushroomjay: Can you open the terminal, type in the program name, and it will run the app?
<SlimeyPe1e> reacocard: you mean ones you've installed? "dpkg -l <package name>" will show you files belonging toa given package
<SlimeyPe1e> erm
<SlimeyPe1e> Rexor_Moon: ^^
<c0ldfus10n> well, do a sudo apt-get remove and then install
<reacocard> lol autocomplete ftw
<foxiness> reacocard, try to off the firewall "am not sure"
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, is my xorg.conf b0rked???
<dooglus> grimeboy: I use these 3 functions in my .bashrc to hold, unhold and list held packages: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/hold.txt
<mushroomjay> I get a CLI, I wanted to use the GUI.
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<seanpcrowe> kk
<kazol> mushroomjay: The GUI should appear on most apps if you run it in terminal. Try it.
<Frogzoo_> !pinning |  grimeboy
<ubotu> grimeboy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<reacocard> foxiness: ah yes, that was it, thanks
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: Should I add the --purge switch?
<flash42> mushroomjay: what app?
<mushroomjay> All right.
<mushroomjay> VLC media player
<grimeboy> dooglus, Didn't quite understand that Frogzoo_ Thanks
<mayorbuttes> Hey, how can I check if a certain package is installed on my system? Working from a CLI
<kazol> mushroomjay: Go to the place where you want the shortcut.
<Pici> mayorbuttes: apt-cache policy packagename
<mushroomjay> Ok.
<kazol> mushroomjay: Right click on empty space and click "Create Launcher."
<seanpcrowe> ok JohnShortland thats done
<mayorbuttes> Pici: thanks. What does the policy do?
<slingintacos> tried cacaview, but it sucks, so i just did gimp /path/to/image.png
<genii> who had touchpad go upside down on them?
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: it installed ok?
<slingintacos> it works bettar
<dooglus> grimeboy: this is simpler than pinning.  just copy those lines to the end of your ~/.bashrc file, start a new terminal and type "hold gaim" to stop gaim being updated, or "unhold gaim" to allow it to be updated again
<seanpcrowe> yeah
<GCReady> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazol> mushroomjay: For name and command type in vlc.
<mushroomjay> I don't have that option.
<mushroomjay> Only Create Folder and Create Document.
<Lappy> well that does it, after 3 days of searching for ways to figure out how to fix my Fn keys on my sony vaio FE, it turns out, you simply can NOT! nice.. huh?
<flash42> :)
<eontastico> OS drive is failing apparently
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, i get the same error still...
<eontastico> causing all the errors
<eontastico> didnt think an OS drive failing would cause files on a seperate disk to corrupt
<dooglus> Lappy: of course you can
<flash42> mushroomjay: is it possible that you are a liar?
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: one sec gonna upload u your updated xorg.conf
<seanpcrowe> kk...
<mushroomjay> Er.. No.
<c0ldfus10n> lol
<Lappy> "Since the SNC ACPI extension isn't supported yet, neither webcam nor Fn keys can work. At this time, the linux kernel sony support seems to be Unmaintained."
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: in a terminal type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<mushroomjay> I could take a screen shot if you'd like.
<jc_> does anybody know where it's possible to get packages for the mezzo desktop used in symphonyos?  (repo server is borken)
<kazol> mushroomjay: Browse to /usr/bin.
<flash42> no, i asked it "just in case"
<flash42> :)
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, done
<Lappy> I haveto wait for the new kernel... .21-rc1 might support the FE series.
<seanpcrowe> backup made =)
<grimeboy> dooglus, Thanks. Pinning didn't quite look like what I was looking for.
<boris_> i inserter a portable disk in my usb and that disk is owned by root so i cant modify it
<mushroomjay> Ok, there.
<kazol> mushroomjay: Type in "vlc" and you will get the vlc executable highlighted.
<boris_> but i need to modify it
<kitche> Lappy, hmm .21-rc1 is long gone past now :)
<Smegzor> I think I'm doing it wrong.  I am trying to get a remote login to my file server.  Currently I can only vnc into it and only once I have logged into it locally.  If it isn't logged in, I can't connect via vnc.
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: here you go: http://rafb.net/p/FijxDJ73.html
<dooglus> grimeboy: pinning can probably do what you want, eventually, but these 'hold' and 'unhold' commands are much simpler to use
<mushroomjay> All right, and then I can drag and drop the icon where I please?
<c0ldfus10n> kazol what's going on with your samba
<kazol> mushroomjay: Right click on the executable and click "make link."
<mushroomjay> Ok.
<elmar> searched absolutely everywhere for a solution.. just can't seem to get my headphones (to work) with my speakers (they work)
<mushroomjay> Make link is phased out.
<elmar> can anyone help?
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: dont forget to remove the line number before your copy and paste it over your xorg.conf
<kazol> mushroomjay: You can move the link but don't move the executable or you will not be able to run the app.
<etuardu> hi, how do i configure xorg? (i have an intel video card)
<Lappy> kitche, as in discontinued?
<kitche> Lappy: as in it's been final for a while now
<kazol> c0ldfus10n: Should I add the --purge switch?
<micman> hello ubuntoers :)
<Lappy> kitche, oh.. am still on 2.6.20-16...
<dyrne> etuardu: either open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in an editor or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in either case with intel youll want the driver to be i810 i guess
<kazol> mushroomjay: Did it work?
<alesan> hi. is it possible to remove the limit that a user can login only once in a system through Xdmcp?
<eontastico> hopefully this fsck on the drive will not nuke everything
<ubuntu_n00b> hi, im a n00b to ubuntu. have a question: can i cancel the "add/remove"-tool ?
<Lappy> !updatekernel
<mushroomjay> No, the "make link" option isn't available. I see it but it's in grey text.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatekernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eontastico> it sure is deleting a lot of inodes
<c0ldfus10n> kazol - sure
<Lappy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kitche> Lappy: yes sicne that is what Ubuntu uses if you want 2.6.21 you would have to compile it yourself unless they release it
<etuardu> dyrne: i read about that driver but i don't know where to get it and how to configure
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, i presume i just "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" copypasta the 9 lines or so... save... then restart???
<flash42> mushroomjay: you don't have it in your ubuntu menu or whatever they call it in the multimedia tab
<flash42> am i correct?
<kazol> mushroomjay: I have no idea then-sorry. Others here should know how to do it.
<Lappy> kitche, I have no idea how to compile a kernel and what not... should I attempt it?
<micman> a doubt...i have downloaded  ks8085 0.9.0 microprocessor simulator and have a problem with installin it ..help?
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the whole thing with the new one i uploaded to rafb
<mushroomjay> Thanks anyway Kazol, and flash, you're talking about the multimedia tab in applications, and the "Sound & Video" tab, right?
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, ok dude...
<dyrne> etuardu: its already present. do this: 1) gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   2) scroll to near the bottom of page where it says Driver vesa or whatever and just change it to i810 3) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to close and reload x with new config. just remember if yoiu break something you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure blah
<flash42> yeah
<flash42> sound and video
<mushroomjay> No, it's not there.
<flash42> hmm
<micman> THIS IS ERROR I GET WHILE TRYING TO CONFIGURE IT: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<flash42> it should be there
<therealnanotube> how do you tell if you're running a 64bit or 32bit version of ubuntu? would you see something instead of i686 in the "uname -a" output?
<mushroomjay> Perhaps it's something with the GUI based install?
<flash42> i've just installed it via apt
<kitche> therealnanotube, yes
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: once you overwrite your xorg.conf with the one i sent restart the pc. be back in 5 mins, hope it works for you, if x doesnt load after the reboot just type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf to restore your old one and restart again
<micman> HELLO plz help. my internet connection is highly unstable :(
<Lappy> !kernelcompilation
<micman> a doubt...i have downloaded  ks8085 0.9.0 microprocessor simulator and have a problem with installin it ..help?
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay - sounds like you may not have root access or something
<mushroomjay> I don't think I do.
<mushroomjay> Is there anyway to enable it?
<therealnanotube> kitche: what do you get as the output for "uname -m", exactly?
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay  - not sure how that happened.
<flash42> you shall not be able to install anything without superuser privileges
<seanpcrowe> kk JohnShortland tryin this now... brb (hopefully :P)
<therealnanotube> kitche: i'm trying to have a script detect if the machine is 64bit or 32bit, but i don't have a 64bit machine, so need to know the exact string you get when you're on 64bit...
<kitche> therealnanotube, mine is i386 but that's just because I don't use Linux :) it's x86_64
<mushroomjay> Mmhmm.
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay -  I don't know everything you are trying to do, but have you tried using the command line?
<therealnanotube> kitche: thanks. :) what do you use? bsd? :)
<micman> a doubt...i have downloaded  ks8085 0.9.0 microprocessor simulator and have a problem with installin it ..help me?
<kitche> therealnanotube, yes I use FreeBSD
<alesan> hi. is it possible to remove the limit that a user can login only once in a system through Xdmcp?
<mushroomjay> No, I haven't.
<PCboy123> Hello everyone.. first of great OS im new to this... I only have one lil problem how do i get my CD-DVD Rom Device to mount.. i tried the forums and the tips and tricks they got but no luck..
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay, are you trying to create a shortcut to something on your desktop?
<Pici> !ask | micman
<ubotu> micman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<therealnanotube> kitche: a very nice os :) i used to run it on some servers back in the day
<mushroomjay> Yeah, that was my original plan. Heh.
<boris_> i inserter a removable disk and i cant write to it cuz its owned by root i gained root privileges and tried to change permissions and it says that it cant change permissions cuz its a read-only disk whys that ?
<therealnanotube> PCboy123: it should mount automatically when you insert a disk....
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay - open up a terminal window and do cd /home/(your username)
<boris_> inserted
<micman> pici: i downloaded a 8085 micro processor sim. i have problem configuring it
<etuardu> dyrne: thank you!
<mushroomjay> ok
<dyrne> etuardu: np
<c0ldfus10n> now cd Desktop
<Lustblader> hi every1
<mushroomjay> All right, that's done.
<PCboy123> <Therealnanotube> I know thats what i been told but so far no luck.. funny thing i used it to install the os.
<Lustblader> any1 know any media player that allows many tabbed playlists???
<Pici> micman: Oh, I thought you were having trouble installing it.  sorry, I dont think I;ll be able to help
<Pici> Lustblader: I think exaile does.
<c0ldfus10n> now you can do a ln -s to create a symbolic link on your desktop to whatever file you want. You will have to actually use sudo ln -s... if you don't know the syntax of the ln command, do a man ln
<Lustblader> Pici: anyother suggest?
<micman> pici: ok... thank u for responding
<Pici> Lustblader: I cant think of anything, sorry.
<Funcan> Lo all. Anybody name a quick & easy cd/dvd burning frontend that is in ubuntu?
<xtknight> Funcan, brasero
<Pici> Funcan: gnomebaker or k3b
<Lustblader> k thankx man Pici
<tErNetBolivia> Prueba de conexin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/chrisbradley]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<therealnanotube> PCboy123: what happens if you run "mount -a" after inserting the disk, does it appear?
<Funcan> Cheers
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay - got it?
<mushroomjay> Er..
<mushroomjay> I'm not really sure what to do at the point.
<therealnanotube> PCboy123: and is it listed in the output of just plain "mount"
<TheimonAway> 0/ DivX-GuY
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay: in your Desktop directory there, type sudo ln -s /home/     <just as an example>
<disasm> Funcan: what about the default gnome burning stuff? I've never used it, stick to CLI for most things, but a number of the faculty haven't had any complaints with it
<PCboy123> Nothing happends
<DivX-GuY> hoi
<PCboy123> its a removeable drive.. im running it off a Dell Latitude D830
<Funcan> disasm: Can't find it...
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay - you should then see a new link on your desktop
<mushroomjay> It's a folder that says home, has a lock icon and a curved arrow icon on it.
<c0ldfus10n> ok sorry - in your command line, type sudo rm home
<c0ldfus10n> and then do the ln -s command again without the sudo in front of it (I'm used to working in root)
<sharperguy> any info on the new backported version of amarok?
<mushroomjay> In the ln -s command what do I type as the file operand?
<c0ldfus10n> try "ln -s myHome /home/
<c0ldfus10n> *"
<mushroomjay> The next line in the Command Line is a >, what does that mean?
<c0ldfus10n> that means you did something wrong....
<c0ldfus10n> actually I have the command wrong - I don't know the exact syntax.
<c0ldfus10n> just get back to your prompt
<mushroomjay> All right.
<kitche> mushroomjay, it's waiting for the ending most likely
<c0ldfus10n> and type ln -s /home/
<jc_> anyone have info on getting the mezzo desktop going in ubuntu?
<c0ldfus10n> press cntl-d or c if you have to
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: did it work?
<seanpcrowe> lulz JohnShortland no it didnt...
<seanpcrowe> i had to use the backup .conf to boot again...
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: what errors did you get?
<seanpcrowe> mmm... this touchoad just doesn't wanna work :s
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, none, just stopped at a flashing cursor...
<c0ldfus10n> mushroomjay - whatcha got
<mushroomjay> Er.. Nothing.
<seanpcrowe> this is after the kubuntu logo... JohnShortland
<c0ldfus10n> :)
<mushroomjay> Do you think it would be easier to do this in a private chat?
<c0ldfus10n> probably
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: just after grub
<dooglus> mushroomjay: do you have something in the 'applications' menu for launching the program?  if so, just drag that to your desktop
<seanpcrowe> grub > kubuntu logo doing stuff > flashing cursor...
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, ^^^^
<mushroomjay> No I don't dooglus.
<barbie19> hi, can i change my gnome wallpaper from shell? as by specifying it in some file?
<dooglus> mushroomjay: what's the program?  and how did you install it?
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: what laptop is it by the way?
<benn92647> YAY!
<mushroomjay> VLC, using the Synaptic Package Manager, but at the moment I'm getting help in a private chat.
<seanpcrowe> advent qt5500 JohnShortland ... bout 2 months old
<benn92647> I did it all by myself
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: make another backup of your working xorg.conf and ill give you another one to try
<benn92647> can some help me install the latest nvidia drivers on my amd64 version?
<dooglus> barbie19: I expect you need to edit the /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename gconf key
<futureng> hi
<westly> where to download ubuntu studio
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, ok...
<new2ubunt> Hello, I have a question regarding wireless connectivity in Ubunt 7.04
<Sonicadvance1> http://preview.tinyurl.com/28hcey
<benn92647> wireless is easy
<tebriel_> i'm trying to configure vsftpd via a vsftpd.conf file i placed in /etc/ but after a restart of vsftpd it ignores my preferences, i installed via aptitude is the .conf file possibly somewhere else?
<benn92647> go to network settings and youwill just have to do it manually but it will work
<new2ubunt> for my wireless, it shows 4 blue bars in the taskbar tray icon, but i still can't get firefox to work
<barbie19> dooglus: and where is this file, means there is no such thing like /desk... actually m creatin a questionnaire for a quiz event. so can u specify more correctly
<lorena77> ola
<dooglus> barbie19: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/chris/Desktop/file.jpg
<new2ubunt> i did try manually. i entered in all my info. ip, subnet, gateway, etc.
<wolferine> benn92647, issues, or starting from the beginning?
<kazim59> Is there anyway to know the network traffic going on? Which website is being connected and data transferred?
<benn92647> what message do you get "cant connect to server"
<mushroomja1> I'm sorry for that, I just got disconnected.
<barbie19> oh wow!!! THANK U
<dooglus> barbie19: /desktop/ isn't a directory, it's more like something in the Winows registry, if you know what that is
<PCboy123> Hello everyone.. first of great OS im new to this... I only have one lil problem how do i get my CD-DVD Rom Device to mount.. i tried the forums and the tips and tricks they got but no luck..
<barbie19> kazim59: yes!! ethreal
<new2ubunt> on my wireless, it says i have connected to it, it even shows it at 70% range, but still cannot get firefox to work
<dooglus> kazim59: wireshark
<faileas> i thought ethereal is also called wireshark..
<wolferine> new2ubunt, can you ping say, google?
<wolferine> faileas, it is
<dooglus> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<seanpcrowe> the main problem i think JohnShortland is that kubuntu thinks my touchpad is a mouse instead of a touchpad...
<new2ubunt> hhmm wolf?
<dooglus> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<benn92647> you could just reinstall firefox, see if that works, tht would probably be the easiest thing to try
<wolferine> new2ubunt, man ping
<genii> wolferine: I'm suspecting dns in his case
<new2ubunt> ping?
<bobgill> How do I add a file to a .tar? I have stuff.tar.gz, and I want to add say /folder/file.txt to it, what's the cmd line ?
<tebriel_> new2ubunt: in your console/terminal type ping google.com
<dooglus> new2ubunt: he means: "open a termnial, type "ping www.google.com" and hit return; what happens?"
<new2ubunt> ok teb, what do i look for when i do that?
<tebriel_> well, what does it say
<new2ubunt> im in windows now, i'll have to restart and try it, haha.
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: here you go give this one a try: http://rafb.net/p/CCGAYB93.html again just replace your whole xorg.conf with this one, i set it to use the device that works now but using the synaptics driver instead which should allow scrolling etc etc.
<lysdexsik> re
<Toddler> im connected to my windows share on my windowsXP box and its filled with MP3 files how do i "get"  them all at once ???
<winbond> is anyone here good with electronics or electricity?
<seanpcrowe> okok...
<seanpcrowe> thx JohnShortland  =)
<new2ubunt> i'll brb
<Toddler>  i tried " get *" and " get *.*"  before
<genii> new2ubunt: Yes, there will be some stuff to type into a terminal here to diagnose things. you should just keep one open for this.    in there type:  ping www.google.com   and see if it gives anything informative
<dooglus> winbond: I'm quite conductive
<DrHalan> how can i add a public key for a packet source?
<new2ubunt> ok genii, thanks all
<DrHalan> *to
<c0ldfus10n> dooglus check your dielectric
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<wolferine> Toddler, view the dir, ctrl-a (select all), then copy/paste where you like
<winer> Can someone point me to a link on setting a color depth to a specific screen resolution? - Thank You in advance.
<dooglus> c0ldfus10n: my resistance is low
<c0ldfus10n> the angle of the dangle is inversly pro...
<Toddler> wolferine: im in a terminal window
<wolferine> Toddler, man cp
<benn92647> ok i had the beta version of nvida drivers when i was running edgy/fiesty fawn-i now have AMD64 running...how to i install the new nvidia drivers..
<dooglus> c0ldfus10n: ohm y god
<c0ldfus10n> lol
<wolferine> winer, what depth are you looking at hitting?
<Sven_vB> how do i do SFTP with ubuntu? i tried to enter sftp://sven:my-password@192.168.2.5:22/ into nautlius' adress bar but it says "access denied". however, from a windows PC with WinSCP i can connect.
<winbond> dooglus: im trying to mod a old cellphone charger for my mp3 player, its .1v and 70mv over the stock one, id like to know if thats a signifficant difference
<benn92647> i have pkg
<wolferine> benn92647, Feisty?
<winbond> dooglus: aka, is it gonna fry my player
<Toddler> wolferine: doesnt work when connected with smbclient to a share
<benn92647> i'm running AMD 64 right now
<tebriel_> does anyone know how i can find out where vsftpd is looking for its .conf file?
<dooglus> winbond: I managed to break a torch last week, so I'm probably not the right person to ask
<wolferine> benn92647, AMD is the processor
<winer> wolferine - Hey thank you for trying to answer this i have been googling for it all morning. i need 256 colors @ 640x480 + normal desktop color depths for the desktop.
<wolferine> Toddler, so you can or cannot view the share?
<winbond> dooglus: k
<kefka> !distcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> winer, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<benn92647> -wolverine ran into a problem with my fiesty fawn and forefox so switched to the 64 bit version of linux-i thought it was called AMD64
<kefka> !info distcc
<ubotu> distcc: Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 372 kB
<david003> hello. is there a log file that logs all the writing that you can read at boot time?
<Toddler> wolferine im in the share
<DrHalan> i wanna do sth lke that but terminal tells me curl doesnt exsist: curl http://www.tt-solutions.com/vz/key.asc | apt-key add -
<dooglus> Sven_vB: are you sure about the :22 ?
<wolferine> winer, look at your xorg.conf, and see it the res/colors you like are there
<wolferine> Toddler, man cp
<winer> wolferine - Okay, I see it.
<Toddler> wolferine: in the shared dir with all the mp3s
<kefka> <DrHalan>: install curl then...
<genii> david003: /var/log/dmesg
<huszy> david003 /var/log/dmesg
<softwork> good host server?
<mosno> strange -- feisty couldn't detect my network hardware at install time, but it can at boot time (default kernel). what gives? i'm running the atl1 (gigabit ethernet on Asus P3SV laptop)
<benn92647> -wolverine its the 64 bit version of linux
<Sven_vB> dooglus: yes. it is the port that i use in WinSCP and afaik the default SSH port
<mosno> note: i was using feisty alternate install CD
<wolferine> benn92647, are you using Feisty (asking again)
<benn92647> -wolverine no
<dooglus> Sven_vB: did you try using the 'sftp' command line tool?
<wolferine> benn92647, then consukt the 'ubuntu guide' google it
<benn92647> -i am running version 7.04 of the 64 bit version of linux
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: did you try it
<wolferine> benn92647, 7.04 is Feisty
<Sven_vB> dooglus: no. i'm looking for a graphical file transfer app
<wolferine> benn92647, so your response should be yes
<wolferine> as appose to 'no'
<genii> david003: There are also other logs there in /var/log/   like: messages boot faillog    and so on
<benn92647> -LOL thats funny, I guess then my system upgraded to fiesty
<wolferine> benn92647, enable your restricted drivers, with the 'restricted drivers manager'
<winer> wolferine - changing the default color depth is easy. assigning one color depth to one screen resolution is a puzzle.
<benn92647> -woleverine ok
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, tryin it in 2 minutes...
<wolferine> winer, you can set it specific in your xorg.conf, as for doing it on the fly, i beleive there are hot keys to do it, i just dont know off the top of my head
<wolferine> winer, the hot keys allow you to cycle through res.s
<tim167> i have an ubuntu installation that hangs at the first ubuntu logo (after grub). the progression bar doesnt move. any idea what I can do ?
<dooglus> Sven_vB: I just managed to connect using nautilus with sftp://marp@ftp.retrogames.com/bin
<wolferine> benn92647, also might want to check that ubuntu guide anyways, lots of good info
<dooglus> Sven_vB: I didn't specify a password - probably the login is a public key thing
<wolferine> tim167, can you ctrl-alt-f1 into a terminal (to undo ctrl-alt-f7)
<Sven_vB> dooglus: oh that's a good idea, i'll try that
<winer> wolferine - I am just not searching for the right word. - What should i be looking for?
<tim167> wolferine, if i do that  i only see 'Starting up...', no prompt appears...
<wolferine> winer, 'hot key linux change resolution' possibly?
<wolferine> winer or ask in #linux
<winer> wolferine - Thank You again for your help. :)
<dooglus> Sven_vB: I'd try it with a password, only I've forgotten what the password is
<wolferine> tim167, if you do what?
<wolferine> winer np
<tim167> ctrl+alt+F1
<Sven_vB> just to be sure, will nautilus tell me when it has no sftp support or will it give the wrong error message "access denied" also in this case?
<wolferine> tim167, you should be in a shell when you enter those keys, at the login screen
<wolferine> Sven_vB, try an FTP client maybe?
<tim167> wolferine, well it just says 'Starting up...' no shell appears as it would normally....
<wolferine> tim167, is this on another box, or the one your using?
<tim167> wolferine another box
<huszy> tim167, dual boot box ?
<benn92647> how to i enable clear text in linux?
<wolferine> tim167, can you toggle the 'numlock' and see if your keyboard is working?
<faileas> benn92647: methinks its 'clear'
<tim167> huszy well yes...multi boot actually, i tried many distros on it
<wolferine> tim167, so it is on this current box?
<Sven_vB> wolferine: Nautilus did work for that some versions ago, and dooglus's nautilus seems to do SFTP as well, so i think there's no need for more software
<tim167> yes keyboard / numlock works
<benn92647> do i type clear in terminal?
<faileas> yes
<wolferine> tim167, when you are at the splash screen?
<tim167> wolferine, no not the one i am typing this conversation on, its on another computer
<benn92647> nope didnt work?
<TBotNik_u> Sorry all, back, was afk.
<tim167> wolferine, yes the screen that has the ubuntu logo and a progression bar
<wolferine> tim167, ok, and its stuck at the screen as we speak?
<tim167> wolferine yes
<wolferine> tim167, ctrl-alt-F1 does nothing?
<wolferine> yet your keyboard is working?
<Sven_vB> the problem cured itself. dunno what the reason is, maybe a timer thing
<tim167> wolferine it makes the splash screen go away, but only to give a black screen with 'Starting up...' nothing else
<Sven_vB> anyway, thanks :)
<wolferine> tim167, yes, a terminal
<wolferine> tim167, is the screen res 'off' in the terminal?
<wolferine> for example, a 600X800 display or less?
<tim167> wolferine, no, i can not type anything, it should give the terminal but there ise only the words 'Starting up...', so no user@computer:~$
<huszy> tim167, it happened to me when grub tried to boot from a different root partition, maybe try to catch grub and boot manually
<wolferine> see above
<tim167> wolferine i dont really see what you mean by screen res 'Off'... ?
<wolferine> tim167, I gave an example
<tim167> huszy, how do I catch grub ?
<wolferine> is your res, a lower end res, not allowing you to view the entire screen
<tim167> wolferine, no its a full res screen
<wolferine> tim167, its a dual boot system?
<wolferine> tim167, ubuntu after windows?
<tim167> ah! i got something now: /bin/ssh: can't acces tty, job control turned off
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: it work?
<wolferine> you can change to multiple shells, ctrl-alt-F* keys
<monteiro> anyone knows a good vector program to make website templates?
<tim167> wolferine : several ubuntu's a dynebolic...etc..., but at least one of them worked before... now none
<wolferine> tim167, english only please :)
<tim167> i got a prompt like this now (initramfs)
<Moki> join #ubuntu-locoteams
<Dim45> N
<tim167> wolferine, i could do a new install on another disk and acces the data on this one from there, but i'd prefer to repair this boot
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, didn't work dude :s
<seanpcrowe> lulz... >.<
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: did x start with the new xorg.conf?
<seanpcrowe> is there a way to select which driver kubuntu uses for the trackpad??? cause it currentally thinks its a standard mouse,..
<daedra> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, no x didnt start.,..
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daedra> ah /etc/rc.local
<xtknight> tim167, sounds like bad news
<xtknight> tim167, what kind of PC?  Core 2 duo, jmicron IDE controller?
<seanpcrowe> is there no GUI way of doing it JohnShortland & xtknight ???
<tim167> xtknight, hmm ok...i was just thinking maybe i should use another connector for the drive
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, as it stands no
<JohnShortland> seanpcrowe: your after stumping me man
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, there is an ncurses (command line wizard) interface: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kidbuntu> where could i see on gimp on what current layer i am working?
<tim167> xtknight, a amd machine, no dual, no idea about the IDE controller...
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, but this will have you reconfigure the whole X server, vidoe, etc
<seanpcrowe> JohnShortland, :s
<xtknight> tim167, what motherboard?
<Artimus> I see a package category called "feisty-proposed".  What's the status of that software?
<andy_rh> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu, add remove tool, can somebody help ?
<seanpcrowe> kubuntu just wont seem to view my touchoad as a touchoad >.< lulz
<Pelo> kidbuntu, the ppl in #gimp can advise you better on  this,  it's a toolbox but I don'T rightly remember how to trun it on atm
<seanpcrowe> *tiuchpad
<feliciano> hello guys... look: I'm using Opera and now Its frezze a lot, when I run it from a terminal this is the error I got... please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33950/
<seanpcrowe> *touchoad
<tim167> xtknightgigabyte ga-6nf-9
<seanpcrowe> >.<
<seanpcrowe> *touchpad =)
<seanpcrowe> lol
<tim167> xtknight gigabyte ga-6nf-9
<xtknight> tim167, hmm no google results on this
<mushroomjay> Sorry for that, again.
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, i wouldn't wanna do that because kubuntu has a hard time of reconising my intel GMA945 GFX... i might lose my 1280x800 res...
<tim167> xtknight gigabyte ga-k8nf-9 sorry typo
<xtknight> tim167, hmm looks like an nforce4 controller
<ipx> What's the name of the additional keyboard buttons package?
<w30> I can't get gnome-session to run in vncserver. I need some help on the right stuff to put in .vnc/xstartup.
<xtknight> tim167, ive never heard of the problem with that.  but there are possible solutions like "all-generic-ide"
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, change the "input" driver to what you want, e.g. "synaptics" for synaptics touchpads
<Davy_Jones> if i want to install compiz-fusion, do i have to uninstall beryl and compiz?
<Pelo> ipx, just seach in synaptic for keyboard
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, fusion is an extension of compiz. And ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<tim167> xtknight ik i can try that...
<ipx> Pelo: i just did, couldn't find it :)
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, i tried that with johnshortlands help... it just stops x from loading
<Pelo> ipx, keymap or key map or key mapping maybe
<mike3> has anyone every heard of (reverse?) mounting a directory/playlist in linux to an outgoing USB cable, which is plugged into a stereo that can read mp3 files from a USB drive?
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, i need the "lspci -n" line for your trackpad
<ipx> Pelo: i'll give it a try
<Pelo> ipx,  you'Re not talking about the SCIM thingy are you ? that is alreay installed  check in the admin menu
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, i dont know what that means... i'm a leenox n00b dude :s
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, ok
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, open a terminal
<seanpcrowe> ok
<tim167> xtknight, can you give me any hints on how to try this all-generic-ide thing ?
<ipx> Pelo: hm on my last installation (reinstalled today) i found some nice package in the repos that activated all my media buttons on my keyboard, like pause, next etc
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, type "sudo lshw" and pastebin it
<xtknight> !pastebin | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> seanpcrowe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> ipx, ah,  check in the forum for multimedia keyboard
<ipx> Pelo: ok :) thanks
<TBotNik_u> seanpcrowe: My son is Sean M. Crowe, related?
<xtknight> tim167, you can try adding these parameters at ubuntu's kernel command line: "all-generic-ide irqpoll pci=nommconf"
<xtknight> tim167, you can access this by pressing, i believe, F6, at the ubuntu livecd.
<xtknight> tim167, you just add those options in place of the "--" you will see at the end.  the "--" there tells you where you should put extra parameters.  press F6 on the normal ubuntu install option and add these
<seanpcrowe> lulz TBotNik_u.... no
<xtknight> these tell the kernel to try other things
<marcin__> hi all
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, http://rafb.net/p/I9z0kz36.html <----- there we go
<marcin__> i have just install a compiz
<kevor> Hello, is there something like mdnsresponder for Ubuntu?
<kevor> i'm on dapper
<marcin__> can you tell me how can i run it
<tim167> xtknight, ok i'll have a look, thanks!
<marcin__> by console
<Pelo> marcin__, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<marcin__> ok
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, ok, well unfortunately i dont see a touchpad entry in here
<xtknight> probably fooled me too
<seanpcrowe> what does this mean xtknight ???
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, it means i have no idea how to fix your problem, essentially.  you can give me "lspci" and "lsusb" also just to see..
<tim167> xtknight: news: i just changed the drive to another IDE connector of the motherboard and now it does load! (it was in the green one, now in the white one)
<kevor> how can i setup a beacon like this on Ubuntu? mDNSProxyResponderPosix 127.0.0.1 squeal "shareName" _daap._tcp. 3689 &
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, URL: http://rafb.net/p/5CxYmt32.html
<zePh7r> is latest version of compiz (0.5.2) in the official repos? I can't find it
<meoblast001> whats the best VM where i can run preinstalled operating systems and is free???
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, i dont see a mouse or touchpad entry here either.  so im not sure what driver to be using.  i dont even see a device
<xtknight> tim167, interesting
<TheimonAway> meoblast001, vmware player
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, http://rafb.net/p/0HF8XH87.html
<zePh7r> or at least the latest stable version (0.4.0)?
<xtknight> usb ports are all empty too
<faileas> if your gonn install VMware, go for server
<meoblast001> TheimonAway: but i need VMware Workstation to make the VM files
<meoblast001> TheimonAway: which costs money
<faileas> meoblast001: server makes VMs, and is free
<meoblast001> ok
<TheimonBeer> vmware server isn't freeware right?
<TheimonBeer> workstation isnt either
<meoblast001> its free
<meoblast001> workstation isnt
<faileas> its freeware
<TheimonBeer> hmm didnt know that
<faileas> ;)
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, does it mean i'm just fecked then???
<faileas> its quite awesome ;)
<TheimonBeer> another user here pointed me too this site yesterday: www.easyvmx.com
<TheimonBeer> havent used it myself
<xtknight> seanpcrowe, last option is probalby to google your laptop model and linux.  see if anyone else got it working
<TheimonBeer> i got workstation going here
<xtknight> ubuntu also has more or less official VM images
<zePh7r> is latest version of compiz (0.5.2) in the official repos?or at least the latest stable version (0.4.0)? I can't find it
<meoblast001> Ubuntu crashed my computer earlier
<dyrne> vmware server is free ya just need to register on vmware's website for a key i believe. it is a much much better alternative to player
<seanpcrowe> xtknight, ok dude...
<xtknight> Ubuntu VMs: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<meoblast001> now i have to find a file called hal.dll
* faileas did his own installs, they work great
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?hal <-------
<TheimonBeer> ???
<meoblast001> a question has come up in my mind
<dyrne> uh oh
<meoblast001> what are the 2 bars on the right of Xchat
<palintheus> meoblast001: hover your curser over them and it will tell you
<notstudent> Good morning =)  I would like to perform a linux terminal command for all files in that directory instead of just one.  Is there some way to do this?  For example:  ps2ascii input.pdf output.txt   --but for all files in that directory.  I tried ps2ascii *.pdf *.txt but this did not work.. anyone?
<meoblast001> lag
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: this beter not be a virus
<TheimonBeer> i've used files from them before
<xtknight> notstudent, find *.pdf | xargs -l1 ps2ascii
<TheimonBeer> for wine and such
<xtknight> notstudent, likewise for txt
<Lappy> my external USB mouse's middle click doesn't work... how can I fix it?
<TheimonBeer> no danger at all
<TBotNik_u> Any server gurus online?
<genefitz> meoblast: as far as you missing hal.dll, may want to try starting here.. http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/restorehaldll.htm
<xtknight> "hal.dll missing" is usually helpless and requires windows installation
<xtknight> reinstallation*
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, remember to register the .dll by regsvr32.exe
<glynnm> Hi, I have a problem with eth0's default route still showing up after ppp0's has been added. (so I have both ppp0 and eth0 with routes for 0.0.0.0). Anyone know how I can disable eth0 from setting a 0.0.0.0 route?
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: what you talkin bout willis?
<Pc-Ente> hi
<TheimonBeer> usually it's instant death on na regular  windows install when you're missing it, but for use with wine it's ok
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, what?
<Pc-Ente> I Want do Stream the complete audio from PC1 to PC2. I mean everythink with falsh-firefox systemsound etc.
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: well im not root so i cant copy the file in
<mushroomjay> I need to create a superuser account. Can someone tell me how?
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, in ubuntu?
<notstudent> xtknight: thank you!  So that runs "ps2ascii" for each .pdf file?  Is there some way to have it use the same name for the output file as each input pdf?
<meoblast001> mushroomjay: i could use that too
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: yes
<meoblast001> im not root
<TheimonBeer> you dont need to be root.......
<daedra> yo: is there a way to bind a command to a click in gnome?
<meoblast001> only root can touch mounted partitions
<TheimonBeer> what are you trying to do?
<mushroomjay> Trying to install VLC.
<dho_ragus> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daedra> I want "Empty Items in Trash" to run shred * && rm -rf *
<TheimonBeer> no firstoff.......what do you want to use the hal.dll for?
<xtknight> notstudent, not sure.  "man ps2ascii" for the manual on it?
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: copy it to /Windows/system32/ on my windows part.
<turtle_> .
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, real windows partition? of the VMware one?
<TheimonBeer> of=or
<Lappy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xtknight> notstudent, im not sure how to specify the file parameter more than once but im sure it's possible with "xargs"
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: sorry my real one
<meoblast001> Theimon: remounted it to a mount folder in my home though
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, you got a shared partition?
<notstudent> xtknight: alright, I'll check into xargs.  Thanks =)
<tim167> my monitor gives 'input not supported' when x tries to start, i tried Xorg -configure, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but still same problem, what can i do ?
<meoblast001> oh no its still broke
<meoblast001> whats a shared partition
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, you can have a small FAT partition on your harddrive which both OS can read/write
<palintheus> meoblast001: a partition that both ubuntu and windows can read so you can put commonly used documents in and use in both OS's
<TheimonBeer> but with ntfs-3g it doesnt necessarily have to be FAT anymoire
<TheimonBeer> but
<Ben_Cs> hello
<xtknight> tim167, what monitor?
<TheimonBeer> you want to copy it to your windrive meoblast001 ?
<TheimonBeer> but it gives you an error about not being root?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  i got a problem with a live cd.  just bought a new computer without a OS.  now im trying to boot from the 7.04 live cd.   i get to the first menu but when i hit enter to start ubuntu it halts with this error message: '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off'   ...does anyone know whats wrong?
<daedra> I want "Empty Items in Trash" to run shred * && rm -rf *
<new2ubuntu> hello, I'm back
<tim167> acer, some flatscreen works on other box with ubuntu and other videocard
<xtknight> tim167, what size (or resolution)?
<new2ubuntu> when i did ping www.google.com in the terminal, it just says unknown host name
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: i just mount the Windows partition and put stuff i know ill use on windows their
<xtknight> tim167, and is it widescreen?
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, and does it work?
<tim167> xtknight i popped in another videocard, now it says something about PCI...
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: it used to on Wubi
<tim167> 17 inch 1280x1024
<xtknight> hmm
<meoblast001> but now that i had to get a new copy of Ubuntu it wont
<eontastico> i cant seem to find the apt entry for   mdadm raid tool
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, what is the exact error message you get when you try to move hal.dll to the windows partition?
<xtknight> !info mdadm | eontastico
<ubotu> eontastico: mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.6-7ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 225 kB, installed size 664 kB
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mount".
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, only root can mount
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: sudo mount is what i did to mount it
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, is your windows partition NTFS or FAT?
<meoblast001> NTFS the worst one
<TheimonBeer> NTFS is better than FAT for that matter
<TheimonBeer> but
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer i need to chmod
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, use the how-to by givre, it enables you to mount the NTFS partition in a way that you can r/w as normal user
<Lappy> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> <-- ??
<TheimonBeer> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hammedhaaret> Hi again.  just bought a new computer without a OS.  booted from the 7.04 live cd, but after hitting enter to start ubuntu in the  first menu, it stops with this error message: '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off'   ...does anyone know whats wrong? thx
<tim167> hmm now i get "could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF removing from list!" ... argh...
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Nick_Fornarotto> can anyone give me a hand with a problem i'm having with a network card?
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: the package manager is a bit tied up at the moment
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, uhm....ok
<TheimonBeer> you're busy upgrading?
<meoblast001> i need to chmod the whole thing
<bethany> hello
<meoblast001> no im getting VM Server
<aldaek> is there a way to stop ubuntu 7.04 from crawling through i/o errors on the partitioner part of install?
<meoblast001> so i can run my windows and linux simultaneously
<Lappy> hammedhaaret, there's a lot of issues that give that error... i'll let you know what I found out: 1) floppy drive | 2) CDRom | 3) HardDrive... something is incompatible, search for that error on google.. u'll find the floppy-drive fix, if htat doesn't work.. look for the cdrom, if that doesn't work.. strip down your pc of all its hardware, and plug in 1 hardware at a time, and u'll know the problem :) sorry, that's the best I can do for you!
<dho_ragus> aldaek: get a hard drive that isn't broken
<bethany> my brother put linux on my computer I'm gonna kill him
<dho_ragus> bethany: LOL
<aldaek> thats not the drive im planning on putting it on anyways
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, in nvmware you wont be able to use the real XP, you know that right?
<aldaek> that entire drive is windows
<Nick_Fornarotto> is anyone using the Linksys WPC54G card?
<bethany> I guess if I come in here enough I learn how to use this thing
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> nope
<meoblast001> TheimonBeer: you cant... what VM lets you do that?
<dho_ragus> aldaek: you could switch to another console and kill whatever process it is that's checking the disk.
<dho_ragus> aldaek: that's just a hack though, not sure if it'd work.
<hammedhaaret> Lappy:  its a laptop S:
<TheimonBeer> meoblast001, VMware lets you create a system from scratch
<TheimonBeer> it uses its own fileformat
<meoblast001> "cancle
<faileas> naw
<meoblast001> "cancel"
<palintheus> meoblast001: VM is a virtual OS, it will not be your real OS, I am not sure you can run both simultaneously
<Lappy> hammedhaaret, ouch! are you sure all its hardware is compatbile with ubuntu?
<aldaek> wouldnt i need that if i was to partition the newer drive for linux?
<TheimonBeer> you can't use an existing Xp installation, because it cant mount that partition and secondly, it cant read in on it
<meoblast001> i want to be able to run my current XP what do i do?
<faileas> it uses sparse disk images. you can raw mount as well, riskily.
<dho_ragus> palintheus: with vmware you can boot up a native windows install from linux.
<meoblast001> what
<TheimonBeer> you cant run XP and Ubuntu at the same time on the same computer
<meoblast001> i jsut canceld
<dho_ragus> TheimonBeer: yes you can.
<xtknight> yes you can
<palintheus> dho_ragus: he wants to use his current install inside ubuntu, not a VM
<tim167> there are all there extra inputdevice entries in xorg.conf for 'wacom' but i dont have any 'wacom'
<dho_ragus> palintheus: yeah, you can do that.
<aldaek> you can dual boot, but not run simultaneously
<xtknight> absolutely
<xtknight> virtualization
<dho_ragus> aldaek: you can do both simultaneously.
* palintheus buts out
<notstudent> xtknight: find *.pdf  | awk '{print $1 "  " $1".txt"}' | xargs ps2ascii           --this only executes for one .pdf file..  see anything wrong here?
<TheimonBeer> dho_ragus, 1 has to be virtual
<dho_ragus> http://www.kvaes.be/unix-linux/running-your-dual-boot-windows-inside-vmware-server-within-ubuntu/
<aldaek> through virutualization, not both natively
<xtknight> notstudent, sorry i dont know awk.  you can try #linux or #bash for considerably more help than i can give on this subject
<hammedhaaret> lappy: no... but i certanly hope it is... maaaan if it is not. that'll just make my day.  thx for the help
<dho_ragus> aldaek: well, yeah, one has to run as the host, but you can boot a native install as a virtualized OS
<meoblast001> i want to take my Windows XP.... virtualize it.... then run it in Ubuntu
<xtknight> both natively with intel VT chips prolly  :P
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: you can do that.
<Lappy> hammedhaaret, what is your laptop?
<meoblast001> but i only have XP preinstalled
<meoblast001> no disk
<aldaek> meaning not through simulated hardware
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: worst case scenario you could just use p2v
<notstudent> xtknight: I was missing the -l1 switch... why did that fix it?
<xtknight> notstudent, oh.  one line per execution
<ahmadsaifan> Can someone provide me a link for the best Mac Icon pack?
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: my old repo had a corrupted package... but i have a fresh Ubuntu install and a new repo
<dho_ragus> ahmadsaifan: iconfactory.com
<xtknight> notstudent, so fidn * prints out pages and pages.  without -l1 you're just using the first line in awk because awk cant do multiple lines at once (i guess).  with -l1 you're sending *each* to awk
<bethany> is xchat supposed to show everyones ip address lol
<palintheus> !best | ahmadsaifan
<xtknight> yea
<notstudent> xtknight: ahhh =)  thanks soooo much
<hammedhaaret> Lappy: what it is? ...like hardware specs?
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<laptop> Hello
<dho_ragus> laptop!  i thought you were stolen!
<Lappy> hammedhaaret, or like brand + make.
<tim167> i feel like i've asked this dozens of times before but...once again: can anyone help me get my video card working ?
<palintheus> !ask | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ahmadsaifan> OK, well can you give me something that you think is good?
<aldaek> s/laptop/notebook ... everyone's switching due to the mistake of a guy who burned his leg....
<dho_ragus> tim167: your video card?  care to be more specific?
<tim167> dho_ragus, well i have been, but it scrolled way upwards in this channel already...
<hammedhaaret> Lappy,  it's a zepto... a danish brand.  but i got another of the brand and it works like a charm with ubuntu
<dho_ragus> tim167: i just meant like "can somebody help me with my nvidia 6xxx gtx" or whatever
<tim167> dho_ragus, i get this now: error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<tim167> dho_ragus GeForge 6600 i believe
<mosno> what's the deal with 127.0.1.1 on Feisty? There's no such network interface yet I'm getting ping replies from it?
<dho_ragus> tim167: wow, that's a crazy error.  i don't even have a /usr/lib/xserver dir
<ahmadsaifan> How i search on Iconn Factory for Icons, not software
<ahmadsaifan> Are the icons free?
<tim167> dho_ragus i went thru the whole dpkg-reconfigure thing several times, tried editing xorg.conf, tried Xorg -configure, ...
<bethany> how do I get windows media player working on linux ?
<jkimball4> I deleted the contents of /var/cache/apt/ How can I regenerate it?
<Lappy> hammedhaaret, then i'm not sure.. try running ur laptop through a compatibility check
<ahmadsaifan> Can someone give me links to sites similar to Gnome-look???????
<xtknight> jkimball4, what do you mean?
<xtknight> jkimball4, "sudo apt-get update" i think
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan: use google, search for ubuntu icons, and similar
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<jkimball4> xtknight: No, it errors that the files are missing.
<xtknight> jkimball4, if that fails, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dho_ragus> bethany: why do you need windos media player?  there are many many better alternatives.  VLC is great.
<ahmadsaifan> but you guys have a command thing like !eye candy
<ahmadsaifan> that gives me link
<ahmadsaifan> s
<bethany> I have vlc :)
<Pici> !themes | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bethany> it's just ugly
<thedrs> hi xtknight - managed to install the compiz aglx :)
<ahmadsaifan> yea, thanks
<dho_ragus> bethany: yeah... it isn't all that sexy.  then again, a lot of linux isn't all that sexy.
<xtknight> thedrs, awesome
<thedrs> anyone know about this problem :
<bethany> yeah amarok is sexy looking though with funky monkey
<genefitz> Linux isn't made to be as sexy, but is is far more productive, IMO
<tim167> how come that when i install from zero ubuntu can find the right settings for my videocard, and not if i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? what's the difference ?
<thedrs> i am using ubuntu 7.04 and for some strange reason after i installed the 1-0.5.2 compiz-core package the update manager always insists to update that package to the same version
<lksadjfkl> Hi folks, I can't seem to get a definitive answer via google... is the Dell Wireless 1505 n card supported in ubuntu/linux?
<mosno> Also, is anyone else getting a strange lag time on startup of new programs? I'm on Feisty, it's almost like there's some kind of DNS timeout before the app kicks in.
<mosno> ie. the HDD or proc aren't working that hard
<lksadjfkl> The intel card would cause a 3 week delay in my order, and I'm not a patient man ;-)
<bethany> how do I hack with linux
<dho_ragus> bethany: `apropos hack`
<bethany> ?
<kalopedi> Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 witch architecture i need to take?
<GNine> am gettin a laggy issue as well   :-/
<xtknight> kalopedi, i386
<lksadjfkl> You can't do x64 with intel chips?
<bethany> I'm surprised I thought this computer would be harder to use ^_^
<faileas> you can with a c2d actually
<kalopedi> xtknight: hm i want to install ubuntu on ACER ASPIRE 5633WLMI T5500 2048MB 120GB VGA NVIDIA 7300
<xtknight> not with that Core 2 duo, i believe
<tim167> does "Error opening /dev/wacom : Succes, could not init font path element" say anything to anyone ?
<bethany> I guess I'm just a natural geek
<xtknight> i have a core 2 duo E series, this supports 64
<genefitz> lksadjfkl: I believe you can use 86-46 on EM64T chips
<xtknight> T series i think does not
<Pici> tim167: Its not an issue, unless you're trying to get a wacom tablet to worjk
<xtknight> it's a mobile
<GNine> am gettin alot of issues.. at least internet and essential apps are still apparently operational.. when i first installed ubuntu everything was fine.. a lil tinkering and boom.. issues
<xtknight> kalopedi, i386 will definitely work.  amd64 might if you're lucky
<lksadjfkl> Wikipedia says it'll support 64 bit... but nothing wrong with going x86 anyways
<xtknight> yeah depends highly on chip model
<genefitz> Personally, I try to stick with x86. I had a lot of issues with the x64 versions. but that was just my computer. Others swear by ti
<genefitz> it even
<bethany> GNine what's wrong ?
<kalopedi> xtknight: so i will stay with x386. thanks. And i have a hope to make all hardware working.
<tim167> Pici ok, but X wont start, the next line says, "waiting for x server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing" then i get terminal again
<genefitz> kalopedi, well, if you have any issues, I am sure some of us will be able to help you out
<GNine> i cant even burn iso discs.. my cd drive goest thru the motions and when i check it .. there is nothing in it... thats one
<kalopedi> genefitz: thanks but it will be i one week :) so i will back  :).
<bethany> have you tried k3b
<GNine> i ran the embedded burn to cd app in feisty
<bethany> Ive only used k3b try it :)
<lksadjfkl> Anybody using any dell wifi cards with linux?
<dho_ragus> lksadjfkl: i am
<GNine> does it come in synatic
<bethany> just do sudo apt-get install k3b
<Saxis> anyone install feisty from a usb stick?
<bethany> enable universe and multiuniverse repositorys for mp3 support
<Seveas> lksadjfkl, there is no such thing as a 'dell wifi card'
<bethany> think that mp3 package is k3b-mp3
<Seveas> dell uses intel, atheros, broadcom etc...
<GNine> nah.. i am matter-of-factly switchng to ogg as we speak
<punchmonkey> Woops, 'scuse the nick.
<bethany> why not use both
<punchmonkey> seveas: I didn't realize they changed chipsets so much
<bethany> most music downloads are mp3
<Seveas> punchmonkey, they use different chips in different models :)
<Saxis> i have a laptop booting from my usb stick, but when i try to "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom" it says device not found
<Seveas> like pretty much every computer builder
<punchmonkey> seveas: thanks
<genefitz> GNine, I use both .ogg and .mp3 As a matter of fact, I don't know if you can load .ogg on iPod..
<punchmonkey> seveas: back to google then to see if I can find out.
<finalbeta> you can't
<genefitz> And for me, I have to be able to move stuff back and forth
<dho_ragus> punchmonkey: you can find out by doing `lspci` at a terminal
<bethany> ipod lol get a cowan iaudio they come linux ready and have linux software
<Seveas> punchmonkey, the dells I've seen use intel and iirc broadcom
<pbugni> how can i tell which version of (in this example java) i would be getting via apt-get?  `apt-cache search java` doesn't reveal version info.  i want 1.4.* not 1.5.*
<GNine> i dont have an ipod.. i was thinking in could convert and burn to mp3 from ogg instead
<Seveas> pbugni, 1.4 is no longer supported/available
<Gary> genefitz, no, ogg will not work on a normal ipod
<Ben_Cs> i installed wine-doors, and throught there - win media player, but there are no icons created nowhere. how do i find where is it installed?
<genefitz> bethany, easy to say after I have already dumped $300+ on my 80 gig iPod...lol
<pbugni> thanks Seveas - i'll grab the src.  is there a way to get this info in general?  (version of a package w/o installing it?)
<bethany> lol I feel your pain gene
<Seveas> pbugni, apt-cache show packagename_here or apt-cache policy packagename_here
<Seveas> pbugni, or go to http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<GNine> well.. i would just read the box and whatever player that tells me its compatible with ogg .. i buy
<bethany> I just like things that are compatible my brother put this os on my laptop because xp crashed
<genefitz> bethany, no to menion, my car stereo has an iPod controller on it. Not that I am too lazy to change songs on my own, but....  well, that's just the point, I am too lazy...lol
<Fub> does anybody have any idea why xmms crashes with a bus error on my box?
<bethany> well cowans are compatible with a lot of formats
<bethany> mp3 ogg flac wma
<bethany> video files too
<Seveas> Fub, xmms is unmaintained, you might want to switch to bmpx or audacious (modern versions of it)
<genefitz> bethany, well, it seems that it is working out well for you.
<bethany> lol
<Fub> Seveas, ah thanks
<bethany> well I like my ipod killer :)
<genefitz> lol
<Seveas> bethany, a hammer?
<Seveas> :)
<bethany> no a cowan but a hammer will do
<Saxis> any ideas why my usb stick clearly shows sdb1 in dmesg but says No such device when mounting?
<Spark> i have a problem with the fonts in dot, http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~dc04/file.png
<genefitz> It is hard for me to find any portable players that can keep up with me. I have like 5 gigs free on my iPod.
<Seveas> Saxis, because udev renames it ?
<genefitz> There aren't many players that have that much of a hard drive
<bethany> my cowan is 60 gigs
<Seveas> Saxis, ls /dev | grep sd
<Spark> no matter what font i tell it to use, i seem to get dot: fontname "Arial" resolved to "[internal arial] "
<genefitz> That's cool bethany. I may check it out..
<Spark> judging from strace, it uses libfreetype
<Spark> but is not statically linked to libfreetype
<Spark> a bit weird
<Spark> how can i test further?
<bethany> there like 300 but they have a lot of memory and linux support
<bethany> that's rare
<mikebot> Is there a virtual drive program for ubuntu so I can run image files?
<Seveas> mikebot, iso files can be simply mounted, other file formats can be converted to iso
<Seveas> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mikebot> Seveas: How can I convert an .img to an .iso?
<mikebot> Seveas: And how do I mount an iso?
<Seveas> mikebot, see the info ubotu gave
<Saxis> I'm running the installer from usb stick on a fujitsu with no cd-rom, don't think sdb1 is being renamed
<mikebot> Seveas: Ah, thanks.
<genefitz> bethany, I just checked it at amazon. pretty cool.
<GNine> mount -o loop -t iso9660 $1 /mnt/iso     some say that would mount an iso image..  but u have to be root
<mikebot> Seveas: What is a mountpoint?
<sahil> hey anyone know where i can get a copy of americas army for linux?
<Seveas> mikebot, an empty directory where you want to see the files that are on the .iso
<erUSUL> sahil: in their website
<bethany> yeah they have a website to I think most of there hardware or all is linux compatible
<mikebot> Seveas: OK, thanks.
<sahil> erUSUL the website doesnt have the Linux version, or maybe i'm blind. Can you gimme a link?
<genefitz> sahil, try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<PriceChild> sahil, they don't make it for linux anymore
<westly> openoffice cannot open ms office 2007 docu , hel
<westly> help
<sahil> PriceChild, i know but i will use the old version 2.5
<sahil> its a sick game
<aldin> anyone knows how is tha name of linux mint channel, thanks
<mikebot> Seveas: I did this: sudo mount -o loop house2.iso /
<mikebot> Seveas: And I can't find it now...
<Seveas> mikebot, that's a terrible idea
<alexenderreez> anyone can use fusion-icon lately?
<mikebot> Seveas: haha oops
<mikebot> Seveas: What do I do now?
<PriceChild> aldin, #linuxmint
<genefitz> sahil: I know there is a version that is available with Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers edition, But I am not sure for the standard repos
<iCEifer> anyone know why I get a high pitched sound from my speakers anytime anything uses the sound card and only the right speaker works?
<Seveas> mikebot, try sudo umount house2.iso
<aldin> PriceChild: thanks, i wanna ask them for their gtk theme hehe
<westly> anyone knows how to open office 2007 docu with openoffice?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i change the menu bar's icon?
<Seveas> mikebot, if that says it can't find sudo, you'll need to reset your computer with the power button
<rausb0> mikebot: you just hid your whole filesystem
<mikebot> Seveas: Says device is busy
<GNine> that wasnt the whole command line.. either
<genefitz> westly: I don't think there is a 2007 cross-platform yet in openoffice..
<mikebot> rausb0: crap.
<erUSUL> sahil: google >>> http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654
<rausb0> mikebot: just reboot
<bethany> This room is boring someone teach me something
<Seveas> mikebot, does the sync command work?
<mikebot> Seveas: How do I do that?
<rausb0> mikebot: and learn some basics about mounting
<Seveas> mikebot, in a terminal, just type sync
<c0ldfus10n> bethany: what would you like to be taught?
<ahmadsaifan> How can i change the menu bar's icon with another?
<mikebot> Seveas: I typed it but it didn't say anything.
<Seveas> mikebot, that's good news actually
<mikebot> Seveas: ah good
<westly> genefitz: thanks. ms is a toy operating system!
<genefitz> Bethany, what would you like to learn? :::Gets fly-fishing websites up and mocro-repair documentation out:::
<bethany> can I use rsync and ssh to send files to my server from another computer
<Seveas> mikebot, I don't know how much your system disliked that action of yours so I suggest rebooting
<Spark> damn i can't find any documentation for freetype
<Spark> where do programs know where to find the font files
<mikebot> Seveas: OK, can I mount to desktop/?
<ahmadsaifan> #ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> and mount things in *empty* folders next time :)
<Spark> i'm not sure whether freetype does the searching or not
<bethany> not the one i'm on but another remote pc to the remote server
<Fub> Seveas, do you know of any lightweight gui music players bmpx... is a bit too much:)
<Seveas> mikebot, make an empty folder on the desktop and mount in there
<ahmadsaifan> How can i change the Menu button icon with another?
<rausb0> mikebot: you better make a directory like /mnt/loop and mount it there
<aldin> PriceChild: it is empty channel though
<Seveas> Fub, I liked the old beep-media-player
<bethany> !rsync | bethany
<Seveas> don't know if it's still being maintained
<coldfusion> bethany: http://www.suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf
<bethany> that thing is broken
<ahmadsaifan> How can i change the Menu button icon with another?
<PriceChild> aldin, I know.
<ahmadsaifan> How can i change the Menu button icon with another?
<GNine> ubuntu is playing with me .. yesterday i was getting this wierd system lag and today its not doing it..
<Seveas> Fub, but it's basically xmms-using-gtk2
<mikebot> Seveas: rausb0 thanks
<Seveas> !repeat | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ahmadsaifan> :(
<aldin> PriceChild: i found somethjing here The server is irc.spotchat.org<font size="3"> (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com</font>
<aldin> <font size="3">going to try</font>
<alexenderreez> ahmadsaifan:if you want to ask that kind of support question..it is better in ubuntu forum..so everybody can get benefit..
<Fub> Seveas, thanks, I'll give that a go
<ahmadsaifan> i dont have time for that
<Seveas> unf, does gaim put html in irc now?
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<Master_Kale> does anyone here have any experience compiling PHP5 on Ubuntu?
<mikebot> Seveas: Basically I have a DVD image, and I want it to open up like it will in a DVD player... It will do that if I mount it, right?
<Seveas> Master_Kale, why do you want to compile it?
<PriceChild> Seveas, i think that was copied from a webpage
<peeps_work> can anyone here recommend a good database management tool that supports JDBC?
<Seveas> PriceChild, including the "going to try that"?
<Master_Kale> Seveas, the apt-get version uses the non-native GD library
<alexenderreez> amadsaifan:you need time to learn...that is how linux use to be...
<Seveas> mikebot, no
<Seveas> mikebot, mplayer can directly play that dvd image iirc
<genefitz> alexenderreez is right, if you are having a problem, you are most likely not the only person experiencing that problem..
<Master_Kale> I need support for the other functions included in the PHP-compiled GD library
<mikebot> Seveas: How can I do that?
<mikebot> Seveas: Oh.. can it play img too?
<genefitz> By asking the question no one else does, you may help more than just yourself
<Seveas> Master_Kale, then grab the source package, adjust the configure options in debian/rules and rebuild the package
<Seveas> that's the easiest way
<Seveas> !compiling | Master_Kale more info:
<ubotu> Master_Kale more info:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GNine> ok.. k3b installed.. lets c how good can this get
<Hausberg> My edgy does not automount usb medias anymore!?!
<mikebot> Seveas: And what does this mean: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Master_Kale> Seveas, thanks for the guide! I'll give it a god and see if everything works out
<Seveas> mikebot, try mplayer -vo xv bla.img
<Seveas> mikebot, are you using compiz/beryl like things?
<mikebot> Seveas: I don't know what that means.
<Seveas> mikebot, ok :)
<bman> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<konam> hi, i have a question about brasero. can someone help me?
<Seveas> !anyone | konam
<ubotu> konam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genefitz> konam, I am not an expert, but maybe I can help you
<bman> ?
<bethany> thanks cold
<coldfusion> bethany - y/w
<GNine> soundconverter is talking its time to read 3gigs of tags
<mikebot> Seveas: Thanks for your help
<GNine> heheh
<Seveas> GNine, lol!
<mikebot> Seveas: When I open nit like that, is there a way to go to the ttle menu and so on?
<mikebot> Like controls?
<Seveas> mikebot, not with mplayer
<mikebot> Seveas: OK, thanks.
<Seveas> gmplayer can do that iirc (not sure, don't play dvds that much)
<Seveas> gmplayer -vo x11 bla.img
<Seveas> mikebot, vlc might also work
<bman> how can i see all users ?
<Seveas> bman, all users where?
<mikebot> Seveas: OK, I'll try that.. thanks.
<bman> here
<bman> on this chat room
<Seveas> bman, /names
<konam> genefitz well, when you're going to burn a DVD it have the option to be more compatible with windows depending of what you choose the names of the files on the disc are shortned. the thing is that i don't know if that happens when you enable that option or left it disable (default)
<Seveas> bman, beware, there are 1149 users :)
<bman> tnx
<coldfusion> bethany, have you tried the scp yet?
<oasys> buenas tarde
<assarix> hi, I just installed firestarter and started it with gksudo but I can't add rules to the policy, the buttons are disabled
<GNine> but seriusly.. how come ubuntu got my internet connection right the first time and now i cant connect to other puters on my local network
<bethany> scp ?
<coldfusion> that's how you transfer files with ssh
<genefitz> kinam, I would try it both ways, see what you get. Worst case, you lose a 15 cent disk.
<coldfusion> it's in the website I sent you.
<genefitz> konam even, sorry for the misspell
<bethany> I use sudo rsync -avz -e ssh
<GNine> got samba .. it just dont wanna find my local network buddies
<wolferine> what can you use to convert PAL to NTSC?
<bethany> + computer name .
<wolferine> right from a .vob
<assarix> someone here runs firestarter on ubuntu?
<coldfusion> I see.
<disasm> wolferine: I think they make converter boxes
<bethany> sudo rsync -avz -e ssh douche@72.32.12.12 . example
<wolferine> disasm, nothing software based though?
<disasm> bethany: why -e ssh?
<GNine> i had firestarter.. it was buggin me out .. so now its gone
<konam> genefitz it depends of the country ;)
<coldfusion> douche? sounds clean...
<assarix> GNine: do you use an other gui application to build firewall rules now?
<kwdizzy87> hello?
<GNine> i did think it was in part resposible for the laggy issue i had ..
<disasm> wolferine: Well, I believe most software for LINUX support both PAL and NTSC, why do you need to convert it?
<sayanriju> kwdizzy87: hello!
<kwdizzy87> i just made the move to ubuntu and i like it so fr
<binary-data> hey!
<Seveas> wolferine, mencoder?
<bethany> log in module or something
<coldfusion> 1001010100111001001010100
<Seveas> wolferine, or transcode?
<GNine> i dont have any firewalls at the pc level
<wolferine> disasm, its not the support I really am looking for, its a conversion tool I am seeking
<bethany> I'm not that technical ^_^
<wolferine> mencoder will do it?
<kwdizzy87> how would i give my account root access or persissions
<kwdizzy87> permissions*
<GNine> i use a network firewall.. works fine
<PriceChild> !sudo | kwdizzy87
<ubotu> kwdizzy87: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coldfusion> kwdizzy87 - sudo or su
<RiCCo69> what prog uninstall's .rar files in ubuntu?
<kwdizzy87> how would i be able to do it without comand lining
<disasm> bethany: I just do rsync -avz, defaults to using ssh if ssh is installed on both ends (and rsync installed on both ends)
<PriceChild> RiCCo69, you can't "install" .rars in the first place.
<RiCCo69> sory unpapck
<binary-data> anyone have any experience with cedega?
<coldfusion> good luck
<Seveas> wolferine, the only media encoders I know are mencoder, ffmpeg and transcode. Don't know which one will do what you want (if any). Google is your friend if nobody knows more
<wolferine> thanks Seveas
<PriceChild> RiCCo69, unrar
<muszek> hi... is there any way of finding out what's the system name for a given window?  i.e. I have a gnome-terminal running and would like to get that "gnome-terminal" string.  Is there any nice app to do it?  Maybe something similar to xkill?
<wolferine> this is enough to look at
<mikebot> Seveas: How can I convert a 7 GB DVD iso to a 4.3 GB one?
<westly> how to safely remove a usb hard disk?
<RiCCo69> thanx PriceChild
<disasm> mikebot: movie?
<assarix> it seems you need to have a hit in firestarter first
<genefitz> mikebot, for movies ro data?
<mikebot> movie
<Seveas> mikebot mencoder transcode or ffmpeg (you need good google juice to find a manual)
<GNine> usb hard disk? lol
<assarix> and then add it from the events list
<assarix> and then the buttons are enabled
<assarix> that's a bug imho
<disasm> mikebot: k9copy I think can read from an iso (i know it can write to one)
<binary-data> just unmount it
<mikebot> disasm: thanks.
<westly> how to safely remove a USB hard disc like windows XP?
<coldfusion> umount
<coldfusion> !umount westly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount westly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldfusion> !umount | westly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary-data> westley: just right-click it and unmount
<Seveas> westly, rightclick on it on the desktop and select eject/unmount
<sayanriju> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<sayanriju>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<westly> thanks zillion
<itguru> I got 30 minutes to build a quake three arena server - I've already got a virtual machine fired up in my VM bank - I just need to configure the baby - ALL HELP IS WELCOME :)
<meoblast001> who uses safely remove anymore
<genefitz> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sumsar> Hello, i am a newbie ubuntu user. My recycle bin doesn't seem to work. If I delete files it is still empty, even if i drag files to it, the file disappears, but the bin i empty. Can anyone please help me?
<westly> Unmount volume to be exact
<pvl> does  wine cmd understand drives?
<amshaffer> What's the best way to run windows within ubuntu?
<coldfusion> westly, use mount to find out what you have mounted and then umount the appropriate device.
<ftoo_on_gutsy> amshaffer via vmware server
<pvl> amashaffer twin
<pvl> *wine
<amshaffer> okie dokie, thanks
<slackfaceware> can i use lilo for kubuntu?
<kidbuntu> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dho_ragus> itguru: w00t for q3!
<pvl> does wine cmd understand drives?
<bman> is there any video edit software like power director?
<meoblast001> i tried powering on a new VM and i got the error "Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<meoblast001> End of error message." how do i fix that?
<bman> is there any video edit software like power director?
<bman> is there any video edit software like power director?
<Pici> !repeat | bman
<ubotu> bman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<coldfusion> !patience | bman
<ubotu> bman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hyperactivecrond> is there a package available for python-beautifulsoup for python 2.5?
<bman> is there any video edit software for ubuntu like power director ?
<itguru> dho_ragus: Yeah, I in the office, and we're all a bit drunk (shift is done) and we got a 500 wager, on who will kick ass in Q3A
<hyperactivecrond> bman: hint: don't repeat.
<dho_ragus> bman: NO.
<DFM> I need to know what mail server software can handle enterprise level mail and function like exchange with contact management and calander.
<bman> k
<bman> sorry
<Pici> !info python2.5-beautifulsoup | hyperactivecrond
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Package python2.5-beautifulsoup does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<itguru> we just don't a quake 3 arena server :)
<Pici> hyperactivecrond: Guess not, its in Gutsy though :/
<hyperactivecrond> eh
<hyperactivecrond> oh well
<hyperactivecrond> i guess i'll have to wait for crummy.com to come back online
<hyperactivecrond> b/c i _wanted_ to use it for sipie
<meoblast001> how does one use a virtual machine after creating it?
<muszek> how do I find a programs "system name" (i.e. "gnome-termina") or system path (i.e. /usr/bin/gnome-terminal ) of a window?
<hyperactivecrond> muszek: @ a terminal: which <command>
<sinka> witam
<hyperactivecrond> replace <command> with your program in question
<dho_ragus> muszek: `pstree` might be useful
<coldfusion> !find | muszek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> muszek: xprop or xwinifo might give you the information you seek as well.  If you just want to kill the application, use xkill.
<muszek> hyperactivecrond: I "don't know" the "command".  All I have is an opened window.  For example Alt+F2 opens a "run command" window and I want to know it's name or path.
<Sumsar> Hello, i am a newbie ubuntu user. My recycle bin doesn't seem to work. If I delete files it is still empty, even if i drag files to it, the file disappears, but the bin i empty. Can anyone please help me?
<forest252525> can someone help me configure my wireless internet connexion on my computer, i have problem with diswrapper
<Pici> muszek: Read what I posted above :)
<muszek> Pici: xwininfo sounds like the solution, thanks
<hyperactivecrond> forest: what wireless card
<dho_ragus> muszek: not all windows are going to have a command associated with them.  for instance, i doubt the alt-f2 trick has a shell command associated with it.
<binary-data> anyone know how to install a game (thru cedega) to a separate partition.... primary partition is small (OS+ 1gb) and secondary is 6.5 gb (for a few games(FAT32)) my problem is that when i navigate to /media/games ot says there isnt enough space
<forest252525> broadcom bcm4306
<wolferine> Sumsar, you have a ~/.Trash
<ppires> hi there guys. any samba winbind man arround here? :-) having log-in dying on me when running winbindd
<muszek> dho_ragus: thanks
<Sumsar> wolferine a what?
<hyperactivecrond> forest252525: what's the problem you're having
<disasm> dho_ragus: alt-f2 is a different tty than in X, there is no command you can do to change terminals
<PaulEU> hello!
<wolferine> Sumsar, cd ~/.Trash;ls -la
<wolferine> Sumsar, type in command line
<pvl> does wine cmd understand to use a different path instead of floppy drive a?
<PaulEU> where can I submit bug in gedit2 ?
<disasm> pvl: you can set the config to any directory to be your "floppy drive"
<wolferine> pvl, u can configure wine
<pvl> pvl ima try that
<PaulEU> when I unselected wrap lines - some very long lines has strange characters..
<wolferine> PaulEU, can you recreate it?
<Pici> muszek: It looks like its part of gnome-panel
<Sumsar> wolferine no such file or directory
<muszek> Pici: I noticed
<westly> what player for real media file?
<wolferine> Sumsar, do you have other users?
<PaulEU> wolferine: Yes, I do create screenshot
<PaulEU> momento
<meoblast001> i powered on a virtual machine and got http://pastebin.ca/660012 now what
<Sumsar> wolferine nope
<wolferine> PaulEU, showing me it will do nothing
<wolferine> Sumsar, ls -la in ~
<Eglantine> Hi there ^^
<wolferine> and see if you have a .Trash
<Spark> is graphviz compiled with everything turned off in ubuntu?
<Spark> it doesn't depend on anything
<Spark> despite using fontconfig and stuff
<PaulEU> wolferine: how can I show you ?
<Sumsar> wolferine yes, i get a list, where i can see .trash
<wolferine> PaulEU, i have nothing to do with gedit
<wolferine> Sumsar, thats where your trash is then :)
<nwidger> what steps would i need to take to request a package currectly in debian be synced in gutsy?
<coldfusion> Sumsar.. now type cd .Trash
<coldfusion> case sensitive
<PaulEU> wolferine: who is interested with it? ;)
<PaulEU> wolferine: is there any developer of ubuntu?
<sinka> hi
<Pici> nwidger: Is it in gutsy at all?
<wolferine> PaulEU, the creators, which you can probably find in help
<Sumsar> coldfusion yes... done
<Pici> !bug | PaulEU
<ubotu> PaulEU: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<coldfusion> now ls -la
<PaulEU> wolferine: ok, thx :)
<sinka> hello
<wolferine> PaulEU, my point was, once the error happened once, no point in submitting it, if you can recreate, then you might have something
<PaulEU> wolferine: first I'll try contact with autors of gedit2
<Sumsar> coldfusion it says drwx------  2
* wolferine hands a spoon to coldfusion 
<coldfusion> hehe
<wolferine> PaulEU, if you can recreate, then they might want to hear from you
<iHack> evening all
<Sumsar> coldfusion and drwxr-xr-x 39
<PaulEU> wolferine: I know
<PaulEU> wolferine: thx for help
<wolferine> PaulEU, also, you may want to run it from command line, which will offer some output
<Thunderzzz> Question to the panel.  I just bought a 250gig usb ext drive.  Can I attach it to my corportate laptop and have ubuntu install itself to the removable drive and have an option to dual boot from windows to linux when its attached.
<coldfusion> then there is nothing in your trash bin
<PaulEU> wolferine: ok
<meoblast001> any VMware users here????
<wolferine> Thunderzzz, best advice, just replace windows :)
<wolferine> !ask | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sumsar> coldfusion but where do my files go then, when i drag them to my trash they disappear
<Thunderzzz> Wolf the company wouldnlt like that
<meoblast001> wolferine: i did but i wasn't getting answers
<wolferine> Thunderzzz, :)
<wolferine> !patience | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dyrne> Sumsar: ls ~/.Trash doesnt show em?
<meoblast001> wolferine: its returns http://pastebin.ca/660012 everytime i try to start a VM
<Sumsar> dyrne: nope, shows nothing
<brunomoniz> hii people.... someone speak portuguese????
<Pici> !br | brunomoniz
<ubotu> brunomoniz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wolferine> meoblast001, and your setup is... ?
<coldfusion> Sumsar, open your trash and click edit .. preferences.
<wolferine> !po | brunomoniz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldfusion> perhaps you have a setting to remove trash immediately?
<meoblast001> wolferine: XP
<wolferine> !pr | brunomoniz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> grr
<Pici> wolferine: I already did it.
<wolferine> whats your country code :/
<meoblast001> wolferine: basic
<wolferine> meoblast001, one line, whats your current software setup?
<Sumsar> coldfusion: i check... but didn't change anything, and it worked fine yesterday
<test34323> hello. i need some help whith Ubuntu. i am new to linux, and i cant get the wierless network to work.. it works in xp... kan somebody help me ? i am from norway so i dont whrite english that good
<meoblast001> wolferine: for what
<wolferine> br is portuges?
<wolferine> didnt realize
<meoblast001> wolferine: for the VM... it never asked yet
<wolferine> !wireless | test34323
<ubotu> test34323: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> wolferine: br is brazil, where they speak portugeuese. pt is portugal
<coldfusion> sumsar... then... i dunno
<Lappy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> ah, thanks Pici :)
<wolferine> meoblast001, im asking you
<meoblast001> wolferine: preinstalled XP.... i was told i can connect to that with VM ware
<test34323> ubotu : i have tryed to reed there, but i dont get it to work..
<Sumsar> coldfusion but if I boot windows, then i can se a .trash on my windows partition, with my deleted files in... but i can't see that .trash directory in ubuntu
<wolferine> meoblast001, preinstalled?
<mannytu> I like pastebin
<meoblast001> wolferine: sadly thats all i have
<test34323> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolferine> we do too mannytu
<meoblast001> wolferine: came with the computer
<wolferine> meoblast001, where did you get it?
<sigger> I have a problwm with knoppix (knoppmyth specifically); I'm wondering if changing to ubuntu would fix this...  I have an old file server with 2 USB HDs attached.  When it boots it needs the USB HDs to be off otherwise it will not mount them (well).  It gives IO errors whenever I try to access the USB HDs.  If I boot PC with USB HDs off, everything's OK.  Would ubuntu do better?
<meoblast001> wolferine: with the Dell im running
<FuLio> Hi, can soneone help me. i have a "Failed to start the X sever"
<wolferine> meoblast001, ah, so have you ran your VMware, working, yet?
<coldfusion> sumsar, you mean you can see the .Trash folder from windows?
<sayanriju> FuLio: more details
<dho_ragus> sigger: are you sure the health on these disks is good?
<meoblast001> wolferine: yes but its not asking me all the questions it should
<Kimbie> When i boot in normal mode i just get a black screen, but i can boot in recovery mode then run x that way
<meoblast001> wolferine: like where is Windows located
<dho_ragus> sigger: have you tried booting an ubuntu livecd to see how it behaves?  that's the behavior you could expect if you were to install ubuntu to your hard disk.
<wolferine> meoblast001, so it has worked?
<sigger> dho_ragus: yes.
<brunomoniz> ubotu... where u live???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where u live??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meoblast001> wolferine: no
<sigger> dho_ragus: ehhh.. good idea.
<meoblast001> wolferine: the app launches
<Sumsar> coldfusion: yes... in windows i can see a directory called .Trash with the files i have deleted in ubuntu.
<forest252525> how can i load the ndiswrapper kernel module, iwconfig doesn't see my wireless card.
<meoblast001> wolferine: but i cant figure it out
<Lappy> http://pastebin.com/m7c54266a <-- can you please take a look at these errors, got them while doing apt-get update.
<sigger> dho_ragus: well, would it automount the USB HDs?
<wolferine> meoblast001, is the windows a 64 or 32 bit, as well as your system, 64 or 32?
<coldfusion> Sumsar, what is the parent folder
<dho_ragus> sigger: i'm willing to bet it would, i've done this with numerous usb hard disks and thumb drives and ipods and they work fine.
<meoblast001> wolferine: i think 32 but im not sure
<test34323> i have a Acer Travelmate 2490  ..
<wolferine> meoblast001, for both?
<Sumsar> coldfusion: it is on my windows D: drive...
<meoblast001> wolferine: for both OS's??? idk
<sigger> dho_ragus: meaning you've booted livecd and had it automount USB drives?
<wolferine> meoblast001, the question had two parts, re-read it
<ruben> Hello, my hard disk is too slow, only 3.84 MB/sec but I cannot set up dma, I see this error
<ruben> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda1
<coldfusion> sumsar, so d:\... what
<ruben> /dev/hda1: setting using_dma to 1 (on) HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument using_dma     =  0 (off)
<dho_ragus> sigger: no, ubuntu on the hard disk.
<ruben> any idea how to fix it?
<test34323> nowone that can help me ?
<sigger> well worth a shot
* FuLio Hi, can soneone help me. i have a "Failed to start the X sever"
<dho_ragus> sigger: i've been using ubuntu for like... a year and a half maybe, and never had problems with it mounting usb disks.
<meoblast001> wolferine: not sure about the system if it is or not
<dho_ragus> sigger: but i have had problems with knoppix in the past, which is why i don't use it anymore. :P
<seanpcrowe> hey peeps =)
<Sumsar> coldfusion: just d:\
<wolferine> meoblast001, is there a VM machine running now?
<seanpcrowe> does anyone know if there is an app that can be used as a viewer to connect to realVNC servers?
<sigger> dho_ragus: oh duh.  I should try it on the ubuntu lappy I have at home.
<dho_ragus> FuLio: have you tried `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` ?
<wolferine> seanj, vncviewer?
<Lappy> alright fixed the duplicates stuff.
<test34323> Nobody ?????
<FuLio> dho_ragus; yse i have
<sigger> hehe, thanks dude
<meoblast001> wolferine: no when i try to launch one i get http://pastebin.ca/660012
<wolferine> seanpcrowe, I meant
<coldfusion> sumsar: so you are saying that there is a .Trash in your d:\ directory
<nwidger> Pici: yes, but debian has a new version.
<Sumsar> coldfusion: yes...
<dho_ragus> test34323: there are potentially many people who could help you if only they knew what your problem was.
<wolferine> meoblast001, where did you install VMware from?
<FuLio> dho_ragu; i also installed the lastest driver, from envy.
<Sumsar> Coldfusion: but i can only see if i boot windows
<Lappy> http://pastebin.com/mf283c89 <-- these are the errors left... could I get some help on these? (gotten them using apt-get update, as root)
<FuLio> dho_ragus;nvidia
<brunomoniz> people... bye... i've go...
<meoblast001> wolferine: the Ubuntu repos
<Pici> nwidger: Ask about how to log the syncing bug in #ubuntu-motu
<seanpcrowe> vncviewer wolferine yeah...
<coldfusion> sumsar in ubuntu, type find / -name ".Trash"
<wolferine> meoblast001, can you install other OSes on VMware?
<nwidger> Pici: well it's not exactly a bug is it?
<meoblast001> wolferine: no... its not even asking me questions to where the OS is located... it just asks what type
<wolferine> meoblast001, have you read any VMware documentation or googled your error?
<Pici> nwidger: Sync requests get logged as bugs.
<nwidger> Pici: ah okay.  thanks :)
<wolferine> meoblast001, it should be booting off the windows CD, so it would not ask you where
<coldfusion> sumsar it may take a minute to complete
<meoblast001> wolferine: i googled it and i can never find what im looking for in docs
<Sumsar> coldfusion: searching.. .but get a lot of permission denied
<forest252525> how can i load the ndiswrapper kernel module, iwconfig doesn't see my wireless card.
<test34323> the problem is : i cant connect to the wierless whit ubuntu... it works in XP.. i have a Acer Travelmate 2490.. i am all new to linux, so i realy need help.. i am not that good in english
<wolferine> meoblast001, you should read some VMware documentation on how to setup the OS
<meoblast001> wolferine: i was told some p2v or something can do what i need to in wort casonario
<coldfusion> sorry - cntl-c and then sudo find / -name ".Trash"
<wolferine> p2v?
<mannytu> test34323: Did you try here? #wireless
<wolferine> !p2v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p2v - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: p2v takes a physical machine and turns it into a virtual machine.
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: it's a vmware tool.
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: is that what im looking for
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: i dont know.  is it?
<wolferine> thanks dho_ragus
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: im trying to turn preinstalled OS into something usable by VMWare
<wolferine> meoblast001, your not setting up the OS properly if your thinking you need to point to a location for it
<wolferine> well, if your waiting for VMare to prompt you for a location, i mean
<meoblast001> wolferine: that is true... but im trying to not install but use an already existant one
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: that would be one way to do it.
<Sumsar> coldfusion: of course... hehe... but am a newbie :)
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: what you could do is back up your OS partition first, just in case things fail.
<wolferine> meoblast001, already existant VMware OS?
<coldfusion> sumsar we all have to start somewhere.
<wolferine> go nuts dho_ragus :)
<mushroomja1> Hey, could I have someone help me with a problem in a private chat?
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: well i backed up all my important stuff to my server last night... i think
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: another way you could do it is image the disk with partimage, then make a clean VM and restore the image onto that vm.
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: or you could do the boot native trick.
<meoblast001> wolferine: thats not a complete question
<benn92647> ok now that i have fiest fawn installed my desktop size is all screwed up LOL
<coldfusion> mushroomja1 still don't have that fixed?
<FuLio> Whats the Command to restart from the terminal????
<Sumsar> coldfusion: yeah - would love to get rid of my windows partition .. but not until i know what i am doing..
<mushroomja1> Cold, you'll be happy to hear I did!
<m0dY> FuLio: reboot
<benn92647> and i still need clear text can someone help me
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: teach me the trick
<mushroomja1> I found an awfully easy way around the problem.
<coldfusion> mushroomja1 what was it
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: i gave you a link to the tutorial earlier
<mushroomja1> Add/remove programs.
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: did you get your flash issue resolved?
<Ghismo> good evening guys
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: when?
<Sumsar> coldfusion: done now... it came up with /home/rasmus/.Trash
<benn92647> YAY! Indy
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: http://www.kvaes.be/unix-linux/running-your-dual-boot-windows-inside-vmware-server-within-ubuntu/
<benn92647> nope i did a completely new install
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: ok.
<benn92647> and now i am ready to go
<coldfusion> sumsar type ls -la /home/rasmus/.Trash
<IndyGunFreak> good.
<mushroomja1> But now a new problem. Installing Flash.
<IndyGunFreak> did you install feisty?
<Ghismo> does it possible to use transparency on gome?
<benn92647> no flash is installed at all
<forest252525> how can i load the ndiswrapper kernel module
<coldfusion> mushroomja1 so you reinstalled vlc
<mushroomja1> Yep. : )
<coldfusion> nive
<coldfusion> *nice
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: why not just install it?
<Sumsar> coldfusion: empty...
<benn92647> can you spend a few hours to get myflash installed LOL
<mushroomja1> Best part is that it works.
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: lol, /join #indygunfreak
<dho_ragus> meoblast001: here's another one for use with player instead of server:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380699
<Lappy> what does this error mean, and how can I fix it? --> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<benn92647> thank god!
<coldfusion> mushroomja1 you must have installed it from a root account
<coldfusion> originally
<Sumsar> coldfusion: can i search for Trash with a * somehow.... maybe it was called something like rasmustrash or something..
<coldfusion> or sudo
<test34323> its nobody that aswers in #wireless
<dho_ragus> test34323: what did nobody say?
<coldfusion> sumsar You can try *Trash* and it will turn up anything with "Trash" in it.
<mushroomja1> Root, but in the mean time I'll be back in a bit.
* Pelo has a hell of a time with cronjobs not finishing properly
<Sumsar> coldfusion: yes it finds .Trash-rasmus on all my windows partitions...
<coldfusion> sumsar remember everything is case sensitive
<mannytu> test34323: all you can do is wait & read the web site...
<coldfusion> ah... do sudo find / -name ".Trash-rasmus"
<coldfusion> then ls- la the result
<Ghismo> guys how i can set the transparency effect on gnome?
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: how do you start VMware server over the command line?
<praet> meoblast001: vmware-server
<nodesert_> selam millet
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu can be installed on a computer?  i want to install ubuntu on a computer
<coldfusion> pder - what kind of computer
<pder> it is an IBM compatible personal computer sysytem
<pder> *system
<coldfusion> pder then probably
<Sumsar> coldfusion: yes... there my files were..
<coldfusion> the best thing to to is run a live CD and make sure everything works for you.
<coldfusion> sumsar great...
<meoblast001> dho_ragus: im still getting a process error should i reboot the computer and try again... i think Ubuntu is killing it
<Sumsar> coldfusion: but how do i make my recycle bin function correct...
<Sumsar> coldfusion: and why can't i see that directory in the GUI?
<Pici> Sumsar: coldfusion , press ctrl-h to see hidden files in nautilus
<coldfusion> sumsar, first you have to show hidden files in view
<Sumsar> coldfusion: oh yeah.. now i can see...
<coldfusion> now why your trash icon isn't working... I dunno.
<dho_ragus> Sumsar: you can't see anything in the gui if it starts with a period
<c1|freaky> how can i prevent packages from beeing installed if i installed other versions?
<Norbert_Wiener> hello
<Sumsar> dho_ragus: ok.. nice to know.
<dho_ragus> Sumsar: and incidentally, you can't see it in terminal stuff either unless the tool supports long listing.  .files are hidden, basically.
<coldfusion> dho_ragus you can if you show hidden files.
<coldfusion> you can with ls -a
<mannytu> Pici: Wow!
<wolferine> hi Norbert_Wiener
<Norbert_Wiener> someone know where synaptic install texlive-doc-<country> ?
<dho_ragus> coldfusion: of course you can.  anything is possible.
<coldfusion> DOH
<Norbert_Wiener> i has install texlive-doc-it
<Pelo> c1|freaky, there is an option in the synaptic menu to not update certain packages
<virtuoussin13> is there a way to edit desktop settings (resolution, wallpaper, etc) from the command line?
<dho_ragus> virtuoussin13: not an easy one.
<Pici> !pinning | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<floppyears> hi guys
<c1|freaky> thx D
<c1|freaky> :D
<wolferine> hey floppyears
<dyrne> virtuoussin13: most of that is probably in ~/.gconf or some .g dir i guess
<virtuoussin13> dho_ragus how hard are we talking?
<Sumsar> if i drag a file to my trash icon in the bottom, the file is stored in a .trash directory on that HD the file originally was stored on, and is not display in the trash.
<Pici> Sumsar: Yes, its a known issue.
<floppyears> I have a motherboard with onboard vga, but I'm going to put a pci video card and use that card's vga, how do I go about disabling the onboard vga in ubuntu ? do I just do it through the bios ?
<coldfusion> sumsar - ah there ya go
<wolferine> Sumsar, when you double click the trash bin, you see nothing in it?
<Sumsar> pici: what can i then do about it
<coldfusion> thanks pici
<Norbert_Wiener> ! texlive-doc-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive-doc-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sumsar> wolferine: no nothing at all
<Norbert_Wiener> ! texlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dho_ragus> floppyears: most new motherboards will automatically use pci/agp vid cards if they are installed.
<coldfusion> or peachy... whatever =)
<wolferine> Sumsar, see Picis response
<dho_ragus> floppyears: you might have to select it int he BIOS though.
<Pici> Sumsar: I dont know if anything can be done about it.
<Sumsar> wolferine: only in the .trash dirs on the different HDs
<floppyears> thanks dho_ragus
<Sumsar> Pici: but it worked hours ago
<wolferine> Sumsar, its a known issue
<Pici> Sumsar: I've never seen it work properly.
<phiqtion> should i install UBUNTU in a PRIMARY partition or LOGICAL?
<Pelo> Norbert_Wiener, donT' put a space between the ! and the word, and please investigate ubotu in pm  /msg ubotu !trigger
<seanpcrowe> lulz.... krdc acted as realvncviewer
<Norbert_Wiener> a ok
<seanpcrowe> awesome \o/
<wolferine> phiqtion, just using ubuntu?
<Norbert_Wiener> !texlive-doc-it
<Pelo> phiqtion,  primary if you can
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texlive-doc-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phiqtion> wolferine: with XP
<coldfusion> Sumsar, screw the gui, just do it the easy way =)
<Norbert_Wiener> tks
<wolferine> phiqtion, then XP would be on your primary
<virtuoussin13> okay, well that's kinda annoying
<Pelo> !info livetext | Norbert_Wiener
<phiqtion> wolferine: i can't make them both primary?
<ubotu> norbert_wiener: Package livetext does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wolferine> phiqtion, are you looking to replace it?
<Pelo> nvm
<phiqtion> wolferine: no, dual boot
<Sumsar> coldfusion: nah... don't think it is so easy... have to remember all those commands..
<rbraley> I am having a large problem: I wanted to install ubuntu for my dad but he wanted raid. He has an Intel raid controller that handles the windows raid 0 stripe for the first two drives ( /dev/sda and /dev/sdb). I thought I had installed linux software raid stripe on /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd, but grub was wrongly installed to /dev/sda. Now my dad's windows wont boot and I need to recover his files.
<coldfusion> sumsar exercise for the brain is a good thing.
<wolferine> phiqtion, then you wont be able to create two primary partitions
<virtuoussin13> well, perhaps someone can tell me why my audio likes to crackle/not work despite the fact I've recompile alsa using the  "--with-hda-intel" option?
<rbraley> if this is the case would the only thing that is overwritten on /dev/sda be the mbr? or are the other stages written there too?
<phiqtion> wolferine: thx
<Pelo> !raid > rbraley  check your private message windows for a message from ubot3
<virtuoussin13> and yes, I do have an hda intel sound card
<dho_ragus> rbraley: that's a crummy situation to be in... =/
<Sumsar> coldfusion: so u only use the terminal, with everything u do?
<coldfusion> I use linux as a server - not a desktop system.
<dho_ragus> rbraley: if you wrote directly to sda then the striping is messed up and it's not easy to find out what you have lost.
<coldfusion> so ... yes.
<dho_ragus> rbraley: mbr was probably over-written...
<dutler> hi i need some help with host and domains.
<dutler> i ubuntu7.04 server with postgresql, ant, tomcat and sun java. When i build my java app useing the host name my app is broken, but when i build for the ip address it works fine.
<dutler> i realy need the host name rather than ip address. any ideas?
<dutler> my /etc/hostname says: openbravo
<dutler> my /etc/hosts says:
<dutler> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost127.0.1.1       openbravo.cody.botwproductions.com      openbravo
<dho_ragus> rbraley: if you isntalled linux on that disk, then probably a lot more stuff was overwritten.
<Sumsar> coldfusion: so u don't have a desktop?
<TJ__> Hey people how's it going.
<kdub432> virtuoussin13: theres some option somewhere in your modules that you need to specify the model of your hda sound card, look it up on the forums :-D
<rbraley> I think it may have only been grub
<virtuoussin13> thanks
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install with upstart) to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. There's no /etc/inittab file and no "single" or similar argument in /proc/cmdline. What is wrong here? The daemons I want to be started are all listed in /etc/rc2.d/ too. 
<coldfusion> sumsar - in essence, no.
<urv> hi, does anyone know a good screenshot utility for X?
<bruenig> urv, import
<rbraley> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<urv> bruenig: thnx
<erUSUL> vlt: maybe you used upgrade instead dis-upgrade?? why did you not used the update manager??
<TJ__> Urv, press Print Screen on your keyboard
<coldfusion> rbraley... you can use freedos live cd to recover your mbr with FDISK /MBR
<Pelo> vlt,  what is wrong is that the upgrade manager is now wholy relliable especialy if you have removed the ubuntu-desktop meta package,  you'll need to clean install
<coldfusion> I've done it many times =)
<rbraley> /dev/sda now shows up as a fat16 partition instead of ntfs, does this mean grub is there?
<Sumsar> coldfusion: nevermind, i was just curious... I am trying to find out whether i should use linux or just...
<bruenig> import is much better than whatever tool is keybinded to print screen
<meoblast001> ok when VMware returns "Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message." what do you do?
<Pici> bruenig: gnome-screenshot usually
<TJ__> sudo apt-get install import?
<Pelo> meoblast001, try asking in #vmware they probably know
<bruenig> import is part of imagemagick
<IRCFrEAK> hi I have php installed, and just installed the cli version as well, however, the cli version doesn't seem to have mysql in it. How do I enable that? I tried reinstalling php5-mysql, but didn't make any difference
<phiqtion> !automatix
<urv> actually i want to take a snapshot of a application window
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<urv> sag not the whole screen
<urv> not the whole screen
<seanj> will stopping powernowd make my games run better?
<meoblast001> Pelo: its empty
<Pici> urv: check out the switches to gnome-screenshot, I think that can do single windows
<rbraley> I know how to fix the mbr, but the problem is the raid 0 striping might make the mbr not be seen correctly without a raid driver
<vlt> erUSUL: I first used adpet which left a lot of broke pkgs. Then I made the final fix with aptitude.
<bruenig> seanj, maybe
<mushroomja1> All right.
<Pelo> meoblast001,  I might have made a typo  let'S try again #vmware
<seanj> okay, I'm gonna check it out
<meoblast001> pelo: no it has ppl
<Aren> seanj, if youre games are CPU limited and your powernowd is slowing your cpu down at times
<Aren> then yeah
<meoblast001> pelo: but no ones talking
<vlt> Pelo: The desktop package still exists. verything is fine after running `telinit 3`.
<PriceChild> meoblast001, then be patient
<Pelo> meoblast001, you need to be patient, not every channle is as busy as this one
<Pelo> vlt, great, but I still don'T know how to fix it
<AscendedDaniel_> any idea how to turn off power to a usb port in software?
<phiqtion> PriceChild: any webpage on how-to setup a Ubuntu system completely the "manual" way? codecs, players, everything..
<mushroomjay> Wooh!
<mushroomjay> Haha! I LOVE UBUNTU!
<AndyGraybeal> christians love ubuntu also!
<PriceChild> phiqtion, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> mushroomjay,  and I am sure ubuntu loves you to  but just a little more quietly
<PriceChild> phiqtion, /msg ubotu <subject
* radioman_ loves ubuntu too ;}
<coldfusion> and efficiently
<phiqtion> PriceChild: thx
* genii ponders Ubuntu Hindu Edition
<gnyffel> I know Gutsy is set to use the 2.6.22 kernel, and that this means 2.6.23+ won't be used until Gutsy+1, will the 2.6.22.3 one be used?
<urv> thnx
* dho_ragus loves *nix in general
<Pelo> gnyffel, ask in #ubuntu+1
<coldfusion> I love crontab
<gnyffel> Pelo: thanks, I will
<seanj> no, turning off powernowd didn't improve game performance
<mushroomjay> I'm anticipated to try other versions, hell even make my own distro in the future.
<Pelo> coldfusion, glad to hear it,  it's screwing up on mine at the moment
<coldfusion> pelo what's wrong? I just ran through a whole bunch of crap with it
<AndyGraybeal> i can imagine a jewbuntu
<coldfusion> lol
<salah_> is there any good guides for configuring TV-out (VGA)? I make it work, but only at 800x600
<Pelo> coldfusion, for some reason it keeps the commands open after the aps have started and then the commands go zombie,  and then cron just sort of sits there
<mushroomjay> I just want to say thank you everyone for helping me in the past, and today. I'm off for now, I'll come back.. When I can help, or when I need help! : D
<coldfusion> yw
<dyrne> salah_: are. are there any good guides ;p
* Pelo is this close to try reversing the polarity of the neutron flow to fix the problem 
<dho_ragus> salah_: if there are i'd say they're at ubuntuguide.com
<coldfusion> pelo that's jacked up =)
<dho_ragus> salah_:  er... ubuntuguide.org
<coldfusion> what are you trying to do with it
<coldfusion> run scripts? commands?
<dyrne> salah_: typically id do a google search like 'site:help.ubuntu.com tv out' or somesuch
<Pelo> coldfusion, it ddnT do it on my previous install, so I'm assuming the installation got borked, I'll just have to clean install,  I'll probably do that tomorrow
<coldfusion> ah
<salah_> dyrne, dho_ragus thanks
<Matt____> we still need onscreen keyboard at login screen option :)
<Twelve-60> Someone help: Switch to the second virtual console during the first couple of dialogs (when asked about your preferred language for the installation etc.) by pressing the ""ALT-2""
<coldfusion> My problem is that it ran /bin/sh by deafult
<Matt____> somehow
<Twelve-60> Does this mean Ctrl+Alt+F2 which goes to console normally?
<coldfusion> *default - well one of them anyway
<dho_ragus> Twelve-60: yes
<thedash> does Feisty still use dash by default over bash ?
* Pelo might also try the trick with the black chicken , the virgin blood but he'd have to wait for the next full moon 
<Matt____> editing xorg=scarry
<Twelve-60> ty
<coldfusion> pelo - starting to freak me out
<dho_ragus> thedash: it does not appear so
<seanj> Matt____: you get used to it after the first few dozen times...
<Ink-Jet> Is that xorg gui thing coming in 7.10?
<Pelo> coldfusion, wait until you've worked with linux a little more
<dho_ragus> thedash: i just did `file `which bash`` and it showed a real binary executable
<coldfusion> pelo - I was talking about you
<coldfusion> =0
<thedash> dho_ragus :: that doesn't help, does it, since you linked to bash
<thedash> if you do "file `which sh`" it links to dash
<dho_ragus> thedash: yes, but bash used to be a symlink to dash.
<dho_ragus> thedash: now it's not, it's a binary.
<Lappy> nvm, figured out the solution to my problem, apparently my shit ISP's cache was messing up my repository-gettings.. :@
<thedash> I thought bash and dash were similar, but not quite the same ?
<dho_ragus> thedash: yeah, you just have to turn that first letter around to get one or the other.
<coldfusion> lol
<Ink-Jet> lol
<thedash> I seem to get errors whenever I use 'sh somefile.sh', but if I force it to bash, it almost always works
<bruenig> they are not completely compatible, dash is faster at executing the things that it can execute which is why ubuntu uses it as its init interpreter, with all the unnecessary crap it loads at the front, it needs that edge for sure
<thedash> can I redefine the default 'sh' link to bash instead of dash ?
<gvsa123> does anyone here actually use a defragmenter in ubuntu?
<seanj> gvsa123: I didn't know there was one
<dho_ragus> thedash: i had that problem in the past too, which is probably why they don't use dash anymore.
<dho_ragus> thedash: yeah, you can redefine the symlink
<coldfusion> if it almost always works, then it's probably not the shell =)
<bruenig> just call it explicitly with bash
<gvsa123> seanj: there is actually one in the repos, but it's for ext2 only
<seanj> gvsa123: damn!
<knoppix> I need go to spanish ubuntu
<Pelo> knoppix, /join #ubuntu-es
<knoppix> tank you
<coldfusion> denara
<coldfusion> our somethin
<coldfusion> *or
<Pelo> coldfusion,  de nada
<coldfusion> hehe
<gvsa123> seanj: i think there will come a time when we'd have to defrag, so i'm looking for one right now
<knoppix> hablas espaol?
<Squee> How do I know what to put into my grub.conf file, if I'm trying to get my Windows XP to show up with it?
<coldfusion> yeh three time
<bruenig> gvsa123, fragmentation is not as big a problem
<knoppix> pele hablas espaol?
<bruenig> Squee, you mean menu.lst not grub.conf
<Pelo> knoppix, no suffisamente para suporto de ubuntu
<gvsa123> bruenig: but it will eventually...
<seanj> gvsa123: yeah I'd be interested in that
<Squee> bruenig, sure, do oyu know how? :P
<thedash> how do you edit symbolic links anyways ?
<PriceChild> knoppix, /join #ubuntu-es
<coldfusion> delete it and make a new one
<bruenig> Squee, there should be commented out examples in the menu.lst that show you how to do it for windows
<ThatLazyGuy> I cant see my windows partition in the file manager
<dyrne> SWAT: there is actually a commented out example in the menu.lst usually only thing youd need to change is the partition num
<dho_ragus> thedash: delete them then create a new one
<bruenig> thedash, or you can ln -sf
<ThatLazyGuy> can anyone help me please, i cant see my windows partition on the file manager
<dho_ragus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Squee> # examples
<Squee> Under that?
<Pelo> ThatLazyGuy, are you sure it is mounted ?
<gvsa123> thatlazyguy: i think it should mounted or something
<dutler> no help on the host issue?
<dho_ragus> !ntfs | ThatLazyGuy
<ubotu> ThatLazyGuy: please see above
<_-XPERT-1> ThatLazyGuy: Do you know wich disk and partition?
<ThatLazyGuy> i really have no idea..it mounted everytime i turn on the computer
<ThatLazyGuy> and now its not
<coldfusion> uh ohhhhh
<gvsa123> so no one here has ever used or has a defragmenter installed in their system???
<Pelo> ThatLazyGuy, did you do anyting with it ? that you should not have ?
<Lappy> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldfusion> OK, I'm getting delirious. see ya
<Squee> bruenig, the examples that I see are how I set mine up, but how do I tell what to put in the (hd#,#) ?
<Twelve-60> argh, i'm trying to install from usb, i mouted the usb stick as a cdrom, now what?! :(
<bruenig> gvsa123, fragmentation is not a big enough problem to warrant that
<_-XPERT-_> ThatLazyGuy: try mount -a
<Ink-Jet> So why is fragmentation a problem on Windows systems?
<ThatLazyGuy> Pelo, i dont think so, i had amarok open and transfering some songs to the windows partition so i could transfer it to my zune player
<Pelo> !install  > Twelve-60  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<gvsa123> i see....
<erUSUL> gvsa123: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<jshriver> Can someone point me to a FAQ/howto for setting up ssh shared keys?
<bruenig> Squee, the first number, is the number of the hard drive, and the second is the number of the partition (the count starts from 0) so if it is on hard drive 2 partition 3, it would say (hd1,2)
<Ink-Jet> thanks
<ThatLazyGuy> then i play a song on amarok and my computer froze, and i restart it by pressing the power button
<jshriver> so I can run remotely executed programs w/o having to have a password
<Pelo> ThatLazyGuy, check in gparted to see if your partition is still being recognized, also try booting windows to maek sure it still works
<bruenig> ThatLazyGuy, do you have windows installed? if so boot into it, shutdown and boot back into linux
<Squee> bruenig, and the order of first, second is determined how?
<bruenig> ThatLazyGuy, if you don't shutdown properly you can mess up some log file or some such
<dho_ragus> jshriver: http://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+keys+howto
<jshriver> thanks
<bruenig> Squee, well is this an internal hard drive?
<billy> how folks, i just installed Breezy 5.10  and what to upgrade. I tried the howto, but my version of the update-manager too old. Is there another way to upgrade i.e what are the repositories? thanks
<ThatLazyGuy> Gnome partition editor said, WAnring: unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?
<bruenig> ThatLazyGuy, do you have windows installed? if so boot into it, shutdown and boot back into linux
<Squee> bruenig, well, it's one connected with the IDE cable, and not USB, if that's why you mean
<Pelo> billy,  save yourself some trouble  dl 7.04 and clean install
<gvsa123> erUSUL: read that one already... :)
<ThatLazyGuy> Bruening, okay i'm going to restart now
<Davy_Jones> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<simon_> i am trying to install a canon LBP-810 laser printer. but i cant find any linux drivers for it
<bruenig> Squee, they are in the same order as how they are assigned, like hda would be 0 hdb would be 1
<billy> Pelo: thanks, thought that my be the answer  :)
<kane77> hi, my touchpad doesn't work very well in ubuntu.. main problem is tapping... I have to tap couple of times to get it click... it works normally in vista... is there anything I can do about it??
<eifzon_> I just installed my Ubuntu and partitoned as LVM, why does LVM use lilo and not grub?
<bruenig> Squee, so if you know those, you should know the grub equivalent
<erUSUL> gvsa123: ;)
<Davy_Jones> damn, i used envy
<dooglus> kane77: apparently gsynaptic is good for configuring it
<W8TAH> is there a prefered document for instructions on creating a windows file server using samba -- (ONLY FILE SERVER) that will authenticate from the windows active directory server allowing transparent access to domain authenticated users ?
<gvsa123> i wonder how long it takes for a linux system to get fragmented though...
<simon_> i am trying to install a canon LBP-810 laser printer. but i cant find any linux drivers for it
<Pelo> billy,  thats, becaue you can only upgrade to the next version, you'd have to go through 3 upgrade to get to feisty anyway , this is much quicker
<kane77> dooglus, ok I'll try this...
<Squee> bruenig, okay, thanks
<xtknight> sure linux can get fragmented too
<xtknight> my virtual machines have been in 1000s of "fragments"
<dooglus> xtknight: it takes over a second to DELETE a file on my feisty install - I don't know if that's due to fragmentation or what, but it used to be v. fast, like 10,000 files per second or something
<PriceChild> Pelo, rofl
<xtknight> dooglus,  "sudo filefrag -v /file/to/check" to see how many fragments your files are in
<bruenig> dooglus, it depends on the size of the file
<bruenig> dooglus, also if you are doing it in file manager, it could simply be a gui lag
<gvsa123> dooglus: you see...
<kane77> dooglus, did you mean gsynaptics? because gsynaptic only wants to install synaptic...
<simon_> how can i install a printer with out drivers for it? is there a way around it
<flpwch> Hey.  I'm trying to partition my hard drive with feisty so I can dual boot.  But, when I go past choosing the size of my partition, it says it can't partition my drive, and it aborts.
<mollick2> anyone know why dual booting xp and 6.1 would make a ps/2 kb not work in windows?
<dooglus> bruenig: that's weird.  you'd think deleting a file would be a simple matter of removing the inode from the directory, wouldn't you?
<xtknight> kane77, ya he means gsynaptics
<billy> Pelo:thanks download started :)
<xtknight> !info gsynaptics
<ubotu> gsynaptics: configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<kdub432> mollick2: check the bios, i assume?
<dooglus> kane77: I guess so.  I've not tried it, but someone recommended it a few hours ago
<W8TAH> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<varu> seanj: u use an osk?
<seanj> varu: no :(
<W8TAH> !windows file server
<varu> o
<varu> lol
<Pelo> W8TAH, do you mean nautilus ?
<kane77> xtknight, eh I cannot run it.. it wants me to do something about the xorg.conf ("You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics")
<seanj> varu: wait, what's an osk?
<W8TAH> no - -i mean samba
<seanj> maybe I do and I don't know it
<varu> 1sec
<xtknight> kane77, okay, google that option i suppose for where to place it in xorg.conf.
<W8TAH> want to configure a file server for my network
<dooglus> kane77: that's right.  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the line it asks for
<xtknight> kane77, ive never used gsynaptics myself
<dooglus> kane77: I just tried it - it seems to be ok
<W8TAH> ive done it gentoo -- but im looking for ubuntu specific docs
<erUSUL> !samba | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<varu> onscreen keyboard
<seanj> varu: oh, no not me
<W8TAH> erUSUL: ya - i got that much
<Pelo> W8TAH,  you might try checking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<seanj> varu: never used one before
<W8TAH> Pelo: ok - cool
<varu> o
<snoopeh> Getting this error when running teamspeak & mumble , can't find any resolution on the forums / google. Can anyone Help?
<snoopeh> stephen@stephen-desktop:~$ teamspeak
<snoopeh> Runtime error 230 at 0806A7E9
<snoopeh> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<snoopeh> stephen@stephen-desktop:~$ mumble
<snoopeh> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Pelo> W8TAH,  there is also a #samba channel
<W8TAH> Pelo: yes, they are somewhat less than friendly there - -ive dealt with them before
<simon_> i am trying to install a canon LBP-810 laser printer. but i cant find any linux drivers for it
<varu> thats my only option
<simon_> how can i install a printer with out drivers for it? is there a way around it
<seanj> :(
<ThatLazyGuy> Thank you so much! I can see my windows partition now =)
<Pelo> W8TAH, it's #ubuntu's fault , we are too nice we donT prepare you for the real world
<varu> but gnome is good
<flpwch> i at least RTFM'd first
<flpwch> but it didn't help :(
<kane77> is restart of x enough to have changes in xorg.conf applied?
<W8TAH> Pelo: LOL -- ya -- i hear u
<Ink-Jet> yeah
<seanj> I chose Ubuntu because it's easy
<flpwch> seanj, yeah it is.
<Alloosh> hi, I want to copy files to the var/www directory and its not letting me because the owner is root, how can I do it
<balthamaisteri> sudo?
<flpwch> sudo.
<Ink-Jet> sudo
<snoopeh> sudo
<Pelo> Alloosh, alt-f2  gksu nautilus , that will give you the file manager with admin access
<varu> i use it with virtualbox anyway
<PriceChild> Alloosh, use sudo or add yourself to the www-data group
<Ink-Jet> yeah, definealt sudo XD
<PriceChild> Alloosh, preferably the first
<snoopeh> can anyone help me :s
<seanj> snoopeh: what's wrong?
<Pelo> snoopeh,  no we can'T we don'T knwo what your problem is
<snoopeh> mm already pasted it
<snoopeh> 20:41:52]  <snoopeh> Getting this error when running teamspeak & mumble , can't find any resolution on the forums / google. Can anyone Help?
<snoopeh> [20:41:55]  <snoopeh> stephen@stephen-desktop:~$ teamspeak
<snoopeh> [20:41:55]  <snoopeh> Runtime error 230 at 0806A7E9
<snoopeh> [20:41:55]  <snoopeh> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<snoopeh> [20:41:55]  <snoopeh> stephen@stephen-desktop:~$ mumble
<snoopeh> [20:41:55]  <snoopeh> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Pelo> snoopeh, the teemp sepak thing ?  isnT' that a wine prog ?
<snoopeh> no
<seanj> Pelo: there is a native GNU/Linux version too
<snoopeh> it has linux version aswell
<snoopeh> same with mumble
<seanpcrowe> how do i find out what version of KDE i have??? (i want to use a different theme)
* Pelo clearly is not able to help on this and won't even try 
<Alloosh> ok here is another question , I have xubuntu, kubuntu, and of course ubuntu, the problem is that I dont have option to turn of the computer in ubuntu, weird huh?
<TJ__> Anyone here run freenodes?
<snoopeh> sudo shutdown
<snoopeh> :p
<Pelo> seanpcrowe,  ask in #kubuntu they are the kde ppl
<Ink-Jet> sudo shutdown -h now
<PriceChild> TJ__, /join #freenode
<TJ__> Yeah I know, but it's a bit slow there. Thanks PriceChild
<seanpcrowe> pelo... ok =)
<PriceChild> TJ__, then be patient.
* Pelo wonders what TJ__ wants with the network admins 
<Alloosh> guys I know that sudo can do all, but I think that it should be there, so the question is that why its not there?
<snoopeh> Alloosh
<bulmer> Alloosh: the command to shutdown is always there
<PriceChild> TJ__, you haven't even asked in there.
<Pelo> Alloosh, because you played with your permissions and removed the permission to shut down from your user account
<zbyte1> im having problems with subversion when i try to connect from my windows box it lists the repos direcory but when i go to checkout it saysError * Can't connect to host '192.168.16.63': No connection could be made because the  target machine actively refused it. any troubleshooting ideas?
<Ink-Jet> so does anyone else have a "restart" script?
<seanj> darn snoopeh did you get the latest version, RC2?
<seanj> snoopeh: I just ran it and it worked for me o_O
<TJ__> quoted from that channel
<TJ__> <TJ__> Is anyone exchaging refs?
<TJ__>  *exchanging
<snoopeh> seanj it "was" running fine for me
<dannym> hello
<Alloosh> no I didnt removed it, because I can shut down normally when I use xubuntu or kubuntu, and every time I try to shut log out ubuntu it asks me about using gdm because iam using the kdm
<dyrne> dannym: hey
<snoopeh> All i had done since it last worked
<snoopeh> was put opengl in wine's registry
<PriceChild> TJ__, Please. Stop taking this channel offtopic. Ask again but explain your question more
<dannym> may I know what a "DIFF" extension is and how do I run it?
<snoopeh> and disable alsa
<seanj> snoopeh: maybe it needs ALSA
<snoopeh> and i doubt its alsa thats the problem
<snoopeh> no
<snoopeh> TS is primarily OSS
<seanj> k
<TJ__> Pricechild, I don't understand what you're saying but I'll stop asking.
<snoopeh> and the location it loads sound from is
<snoopeh> is /dev/dps1
<PriceChild> TJ__, If you want freenode operators, then ask in #freenode. Not here.
* Pelo TJ__ he means for you to ask your questions in #freenode but to ask better questions with more details
<dannym> anyone here knows what a "DIFF" filename extension is and how to run it? anyone?
<douglas_> Anybody here knows how to configure xorg.conf?
<Pelo> dannym,  where did you get that file and what is it suppose to be ?
<PriceChild> dannym, i guess it is a difference between two different versions of a file
<PriceChild> !xconfig | douglas_
<ubotu> douglas_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<dannym> pelo... its you
<douglas_> thx
<dannym> pelo... its here - http://members.chello.nl/~j.vreeken/se401/
<dannym> its a webcam driver
<seanj> snoopeh: sorry, I don't know what the problem is :(
* Pelo check the lables in his underware to make sure it is him , find out he's ot weary any and gets  terribly confused about his identity
<Undertoad> Diff is a software patch.
<douglas_> how do i fix the refresh rate?
<snoopeh> np
<dannym> undertoad - how do i run it
<dyrne> !fixres | douglas_
<ubotu> douglas_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Undertoad> Google ".diff file extension"
<Pelo> dannym,  looks like a bit of code you need to add/replace in the kernel source and recompile it
<douglas_> thx again :D
<dannym> pelo - how do i do that?
<Alex_Sky> je suis sans voix
<Pelo> dannym, I don'T know diddly about recompiling a kernel
<seanj> oosies.
<Pelo> Alex_Sky,  /join #ubuntu-fr
<dannym> pelo - oh ok, looks complicated and scared to touch it too
<Alex_Sky> je..je..
<Ink-Jet> bonjour!
<sensae> Hello
<Alex_Sky> 1186 personne je suis carrement bluffer
<Pelo> dannym, there is anotther webcam driver outthere, check the forum you donT' need to recompile the kernel for that one
<lapo> hi
<Pelo> Alex_Sky, c'est un canal en anglais ici , et en plus tu es hors sujet
<sensae> I have a Trendnet gigabit PCI adapter and a netgear gigabit switch, with a cat6 patch cable running between them. The trendnet has r8169 drivers, but it's running 100base-T
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I've got a bit of a problem. I'm trying to install the nvidia glx drivers for my nvidia geforce 8300SG, but lspci shows this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> what do I need to do to get it working?
<dannym> pelo - yeah i did but i was getting errors. this webcam problems is giving me a major headache
<sensae> When I try to force 1000base-t it goes down to 10-baset
<zePh7r> where can I see info about alternative ubuntu repos?
<sensae> My desktop running windows is also plugged into this switch with cat6, so it's something with the ubuntu system
<Pelo> dannym, I never got my webcam working but it was just a cheap batman one , so I gave up,   webcam support is in demand and is getting better donT' dispair just be patient
<vlt> Hello. How can I log the output of the boot process?
<Pelo> vlt,   /var/log/boot
<Neux> Nn som vet hur j ainstallerar cedega?
<genii> vlt: Better yet just open up /var/log/boot
<genii> Pelo: heh :)
<sensae> Does anyone here have any experience with gigabit, specifically r8169?
<vlt> Pelo, genii: Thanks
<Pelo> sensae, try checking in he forum if no one answers  www.ubuntuforums.org
<zePh7r> where can I see info about alternative ubuntu repos?
<seiflotfy> hi i installed eclipse and i want to change the default workspace of eclipse to antoher one... however the startup screen doesnt ask me where i want my workspace to be
<seiflotfy> plaese help
<Pelo> !repos | zePh7r
<ubotu> zePh7r: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SahBoo> Hello All, was wondering if there was anyone in here that has had trouble installing Ubuntu server 5 / 6 / 7 on a Pentium machine
<zePh7r> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> seiflotfy, check in the forum for devilspie
<dyrne> SahBoo: tried debian? :)
<snoopeh> Teamspeak / Mumble issue resolved
<snoopeh> Having OSS & Alsa enabled in winecfg, won't let you run TS
<Pelo> snoopeh,  congrats
<snoopeh> mm
<snoopeh> now i need to install alsa-oss
<snoopeh> and check it out
<SahBoo> dyrne:  nope, have a Ubuntu 6.06 server am on now and trying to create anotherone so that I can do some testing, and things are stopping at the partitioning part of the install
<W8TAH> !libauthen-pam-perl
<Ink-Jet> Maybe partition with the GPartEd live cd before, and then just use that?
<Pelo> !info libauthen
<ubotu> Package libauthen does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Wavel1> anyone know how to bridge non-ethernet networks (ie wireless) in ubuntu/linux
<dyrne> SahBoo: might try a boot or livecd to setup partitions first. if md5 checks out .. dunno
<SahBoo> dyrne:  have not tried the livecd, md5 checks out....tks for the suggestions
<[EdD] insomnia> is this an international channel?
<salah_> how do I change the screen resolution?
<vlt> Pelo, genii: /var/log/boot is from Dec 2006. Where can I find the log of the recent boot process or how to activate boot logging?
<Pelo> [EdD] insomnia, english but we can redirect you to one in your language
<ShaneN> Hello. Are there any recommendations for a VPN client? I haven't used any VPN solutions on linux so I really have no idea what is used mostly
<Pelo> salah,   menu > system > prefs > screen res
<[EdD] insomnia> Pelo, i want one were i can speak german :D
<Pelo> vlt,  the new entries are the the bottom ofthe file
<BigToe7000> !ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe7000> :?
<BigToe7000> damn
<Pelo> !de | [EdD] insomnia
<Seveas> !de | [EdD] insomnia
<ubotu> [EdD] insomnia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<salah_> Pelo, yes, but it only shows 800x600, my screen supports something like 1900x1xxx, any idea how to make it work with 1024x768?
<[EdD] insomnia> ty
<BigToe7000> close enough >:O
<genii> vlt: It is not from 2006, that is only when the file was originally created
<genii> vlt: every time you boot it appends to the end of the record from the last boot
<salah_> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu supports input devices?
<W8TAH> im having a problem installing libauthen-pam-perl - -launchpad says it should be in universe for dapper (im running dapper server LTS) but apt-get keeps choking -- what do i do?
<Pelo> salah, you can add extra resloution you need manualy by editing the xorg.conf file ,   in the terminal type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<protheus> salah : change the monitor resolution first
<Seveas> pder, it would be rather hard to use without input devices...
<youknowme> Can I get some help with Audacity?
<christian> When I write wine aexefile.exe
<pder> i know, thats why i was wondering
<christian> it don't work
<salah_> Pelo, this is changed to 1024x768, but still don't work. the problem is only when I plug in the VGA out
<Pelo> W8TAH, I know there have been some issues with certain servers recentely , that might be the cause,  make sure you have the correct pacakge name and try again
<Sensae> Could anyone help with compiling this driver source I have into a module?
<vlt> genii: mtime is 2006-12-17 and the last line begins with that date, too.
<Phydoux>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY phydoux
<BigToe7000> owned
<Pelo> salah,  this is a dualhead laptop  ?
<W8TAH> Pelo: ive tried now 6 times and made sure that i did apt-get update to get the latest lists
<Alloosh> a little discussion here,
<Pelo> Phydoux, thanks for telling us yor password
<salah_> Pelo, yes, trying to make the second screen to work fine too :)
<s3raph1rn> :-)
<vlt> Phydoux: lucky you that we just se your passwd as ******
<Pelo> W8TAH,  try apt-cache search  packagename,  to make sure you have the correct spelling
<protheus> salah, your monitor is not recognized automatically, so change the monitor resolution, then the screen resolution
<W8TAH> Pelo: it may not be a probelm as im not planning to use ssl encryption
<W8TAH> ok
<Alloosh> do I have to lose every thing i have on my machine if I was force to format because of problems in the os?
<Seveas> Phydoux, you'll want to change your nickserv password now
<Phydoux> Thats supposed to be the password?
<genii> vlt check your clock settings
* NastyAccident is away: Why in this advanced day an age would somebody use a TEXT FILE based filing system instead of MySQL why!??!
<christian> I repeat..... When I write 'wine example.exe' It wont work
<s3raph1rn> tvtime is not finding any signal from my tv tuner
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-14-254-177.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> salah, you'll need to check in the forum for more info I don'T knwo much about dualhead
<W8TAH> Pelo: that got it -- thanks
<elliotwoods> feisty fawn's install  64bit install disk hangs on my core 2 duo on a black screen before the gui appears
<elliotwoods> is this common?
<vlt> genii: The clock works fine, even the hwclock.
<elliotwoods> do i have to use 32bit?
<jsflores> hey all
<Pelo> Phydoux, yep,  that's suppose to be yoru password and donT' put a space before the /
<PriitM> elliottwoods, i get the same problem with amdx2 and 32bit version
<Sensae> Could anyone help me compile a driver's source I have into a module? Or point me to a resource? Google hasn't been helpful.
<s3raph1rn> elliotwoods, it could be your graphics card did you trie wuith "safe graphics mode" ?
<Pelo> elliotwoods,  waht video card ?
<bjames> hi all, is there a way to hide the menu bar in firefox until I press Alt? (yes I've already asked in /firefox)
<christian> When I write 'wine example.exe' It wont work, help?
<Phydoux> OK, I thought it would ask me my password
<explody> is anyone familiar with accessing applications:/// in nautilus, and has it been removed or should it still work?
<elliotwoods> s3raph1rn, tried that too, same problem
<Alloosh> guys, will I lose everything on the machine if I format it >
<Pelo> bjames,  try asking in #firefox
<elliotwoods> Pelo, gfx 8800
<Phydoux> ...that wasnt my password. You can try it bu it wont work
<instabin|work> does ubuntu work good on tablet PCs ???
<elliotwoods> (with an 8400 installed asell)
<bjames> Pelo: I said I'd asked there ;)
<cisow> j
<bulmer> Alloosh: yes
<Petee> Hello, I'm trying to run integrit on ubuntu 7.04 server, but it seg faults immediately, does anyone know if this is a problem with the integrit package for ubuntu, or whether its a hardware problem
<s3raph1rn> elliotwoods, i perssonaly think on the whole 64bit is not worth it an a pain to do regular stuff like java and flash
<Sensae> Anyone? Compiling a third party driver's source?
<nocho> hi speak spanish?
<Ahadiel> !es > nocho
<Alloosh> even if I have partitions?
<s3raph1rn> elliotwoods, i have an amd x2 64 bit and run 32bit ubuntu
<Pelo> elliotwoods,  nvidia and ati cards donT have linux drivers in Foss so they are not included in ubuntu,  soyou will needthe alternate isntall cd,   which installd with a text installer,   also get the x86,   amd 65 doesn'T have a drivers for nvidia and ati at all
<Ahadiel> nocho, try #ubuntu-es
<s3raph1rn> tvtime is not finding any signal from my tv tuner
<elliotwoods> s3raph1rn, i was going to use it for raytracing. i can live with 32bit
<Pelo> well maybe it has a few
<s3raph1rn> tvtime is not finding any signal from my tv tuner, and am using a supported video card. Any ideas?
<elliotwoods> hmm, interesting, cheers Pelo
* Pelo spots a brit
<nocho> tanks all
<Pelo> s3raph1rn, try looking it up in the forrum
<MikeCamel> anyone here with Core 2 duo experience?
<sarthor> using feisty, I have created dialer by isdnconfig but now i dont know how to dial that connection.. Help
<Pelo> MikeCamel,  it helps to talk about your problem instead of asking for a particular kind of helper
<kdub432> MikeCamel: use a smp or generic kernel, you should have no problems...
<Pelo> sarthor, pon poff I think
<MikeCamel> I'm using the generic kernel, but the machine hangs from time to time.  think it might be when the screensaver kicks in, but I'm not sure.
<MikeCamel> Linux tangor 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<databuddy> o what the hey
<MC_> if i install ubuntu on my 2nd hd will i be able to duel boot
<databuddy> hopefully kde and gnome can live happily together
* databuddy installs kde
<Wavel1> anyone use virtualbox and have comments on it vs xen
<Pelo> MC_, before installing swith your bios boot hdd to the one you will install ubuntu on and you will have no problem bootingeither os  even if you remove one hdd
<Besucher_71> salle
<MikeyMike> skype 1.4 won't install in 6.06LTS ( i am aware that skype is down right now but i'd like to install the newest version)
<MC_> ty pelo
<Pelo> MC_,  but make sure that both hdd are plugged in if you want the boot menu to be created with both os
<MikeyMike> anyone know how to get skype 1.4 to install in dapper drake?
<MikeyMike> it says i'm missing dependencies that can't be resolved
<MikeyMike> apparently these libraries and things aren't available for dapper drake?
<`Matir> which deps?
<Heady> hello, where does ubuntu store downloaded packages ?? or how can i free up some space ?? because i dont have much more left :-/
<MikeyMike> Matir, libasound
<MikeyMike> libc6
<MikeyMike> the maximum version for libasound i've found for dapper is 1.10
<flpwch> I'm getting a problem when I'm trying to partition my hard drive with the feisty disk, and I can
<MikeCamel> anyone have any thoughts on this machine hang on core 2 duo?
<`Matir> have you checked -backports?
<MikeyMike> skype requires 1.12 or higher
<flpwch> can't seem to get it to work
<eck> are there any known regressions with klogd in feisty (specifically, it sometimes throttles the cpu)?
<MikeyMike> `Matir, i guess? i have those repos in my sourcest list
<databuddy> flpwch: what exactly cant you get to go
<MikeyMike> `Matir, is that what backports is for? newer libraries available for LTS?
<Heady> hello, where does ubuntu store downloaded packages ?? or how can i free up some space ?? because i dont have much more left :-/
<MikeCamel> heady - are you using apt-get, synaptic, or aptitude?  or other?
<`Matir> MikeyMike, it's basically any software that's been upgraded since release for new features (i.e., not security fixes)... it lets you get SOME newer software, but not always
<Heady> apt-get
<seanj> Heady:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Hausberg> my edgy does not automount any usb-memorysticks or so anymore - where is the problem?
<Heady> thx !!
<MikeCamel> heady - if you use aptitude, it will get rid of out-dated packages by default.  it's very helpful.
<Jaysz> I am new to ubuntu and Linux. I just want to install the Ati driver for my VGA. It seems i am too stupid.
<seanj> yw
<pder> jaysz: thats just stinkin thinkin
<Heady> MikeCamel: thanks, will search something about it
<Jaysz> but I need help
<MikeCamel> just do "sudo aptitude".
<MikeCamel> man aptitude will give you some clues how to use it.  it's worth learning: it's great.
<praet> what is the recommended program to track a long mp3 for cd burning
<MikeCamel> synaptic is a full GUI equivalent.
<madman91> HOW do i start a program as maximized?
<speaker219|away> @lart 10 madman91
<madman91> speaker219|away: ?
<meoblast001> how do you delete a file from the terminal?
<speaker219|away> sorry madman91
<praet> meoblast001: rm filename
<MikeyMike> has anyone tried to install skype 1.4 in dapper drake? i can't get libasound to satisfy the version requirement needed for the deb package
<seanj> Jaysz: try this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Some_Person> Can I stop StickyKeys nagging me to turn it on?
<Jaysz> I am trying
<pder> is it possible to issue a command to a linux computer and have it perform an operation such as display data on the screen?
<MikeCamel> pder - what do you mean, exactly?  a remote machine?
<seanj> Jaysz: I don't own an ATI card so I can only guess at it :(
<forest252525> can someone help me with my wireless card
<kdub432> forest252525: model?
<MikeyMike> is pidgin not in the repositories for 6.06LTS?
<DShepherd> MikeyMike, nope
<chalcedny> what's the command to show my directory names ( i need to know if i have a subdirectory from home) ?
<kdub432> doubtful MikeyMike
<MikeyMike> wow
<forest252525>  broadcom bcm4306
<MikeyMike> whatever happened to LTS lol
<seanj> chalcedny: find . -type d
<DShepherd> chalcedny, ls #maybe
<praet> Some_Person: do you have this feature enabled? System > Preferences > Keyboard > Accessibility
<WormRunner> is there a channel for talk about gutsy?
<forest252525> kdub do you want to go in private
<seanj> ls #maybe
<Some_Person> praet: I mean when tapping shift 5 times
<seanj> what? lol
<MikeyMike> LTS means long term support darnit!
<MikeyMike> :(
<DShepherd> seanj, :-P
<onechard> <WormRunner>#ubuntu+1
<forest252525> i already tried a lot of thing, seemd to be set but can't see it
<seanj> hehe
<MikeyMike> kdub432, DShepherd, will pidgin work in 6.06LTS?
<MikeyMike> are the deb packages for it?
<Some_Person> Pidgin = Gaim
<ehc> are there articles on partitioning ubuntu in a specific way, not using the entire drive?
<MikeyMike> Some_Person, duh.
<DShepherd> MikeyMike, trying getdeb.net and see if there's a deb there. I cant guarantee that it will work though
<seanj> MikeyMike: do you need pidgin for some reason that gaim doesn't satisfy?
<MikeyMike> DShepherd, thanks
<kdub432> MikeyMike: itll work, alright. don't know about the debs, but i would guess that there are. you can always compile it too :-)
<MikeyMike> seanj, i suppose i want to update
<seanj> MikeyMike: oh, okay :)
<MikeyMike> kdub432, compiling is always fun......
<seanj> the only time I upgraded GAIM was when Yahoo stopped working in the current versin
<seanj> otherwise I just leave it alone..
<Some_Person> Can I make Feisty size the taskbar items all the same like in Gutsy?
<MikeyMike> well i am pretty partial to gaim but apparently pidgin supports direct connections with windows
<QiCr> Hi, can anyone help me with installing a lan driver? its concerning an onboard gbit lan..
<chalcedny> seanj: that finds a few too many ;) can we limit it to home directory ?
<kdub432> QiCr, you wouldnt happen to have a p5b board, would you?
<chalcedny> MikeyMike: Pidgin is supposed to support ubuntu i think
<MikeyMike> chalcedny, i don't see any ubuntu support on their page
<MikeyMike> :/
<chalcedny> :(((
<MikeyMike> i was able to find this though: http://drsjlazar.blogspot.com/2007/05/pidgin-for-dapper.html
<QiCr> its a P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, "direct connections"?
<chalcedny> i have gaim working on ubuntu feisty
<praet> Some_Person: did you see if that was enabled
<Some_Person> praet: no, it isn't
<WormRunner> oneschard:  thanks
<MikeyMike> PriceChild, you know that cool feature that lets you drag images into the chat
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, gaim has basically all the functionality that pidin does.
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, yeah gaim does that
<MikeyMike> PriceChild, no it doesn't
<d4rkmonkey> lol...
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, it does on aim
<MikeyMike> it hasn't for a really long time
<Some_Person> praet: i want it to not ask me to turn it on when i tap shift 5 times
<MikeyMike> PriceChild, not the gaim i have anyway
<kureth> guten Morgen
<chalcedny> what's the command to show my directory names ( i need to know if i have a subdirectory IN home) ?
<praet> chalcedny: ls
<madman91> how can i run a program maximized in beryl? .. or in general
<MikeyMike> PriceChild, 1.5.1 doesn't support direct connections to windows computers
<x600> chalcedny, ls
<etyrnal> haw can i launch a process at boot time as a specific user?
<chalcedny> ls gets me filenames no?
<flpwch> databuddy: sorry for the late reply, but.  I can run the partitioner until just after I choose the size of the partition.  I get an error that it couldn't edit the drive, and it abots to the screen where it chooses the size again.
<forest252525> kdub432 i already tried to install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<flpwch> it does it on both alternate and desktop 1386 installs
<etyrnal> OR - how can i adjust a currently running process's to be running as another user
<chalcedny> but if i made a directory back someime with a set of documents.. i forgot how to find it
<flpwch> would it make a difference if i switch to the other type?
<DShepherd> chalcedny, ls -F
<MikeyMike> i need a skype 1.4 package for 6.06 :(
<zbyte1> how do you list groups a user is in in command line?
<PriceChild> zbyte1, "groups" ?
<MikeyMike> maybe i should 'update' my 6.06 to feisty
<MikeyMike> can you do that? lol
<forest252525> kdub432: i already tried to install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<etyrnal> groups <user>
<MikeyMike> lots of people did to edgy and it was a nightmare from what i remember
<floppyears> hi does anyone here use xfs ?
<floppyears> if so do you guys find it reliable ?
<QiCr> forest252525 i think he left.. :(
<zbyte1> thank you could not remember lol
<xtknight> floppyears, i use it and i love it
<etyrnal> zbyte1: groups <user>
<xtknight> floppyears, stable as a rock
<forest252525> ho
<chalcedny> DShepherd: ty
<Tall_guy26> hey all is anyone here using gutsy?
<floppyears> thanks xtknight
<forest252525> that's why he wasn't answering melol
<kelsa|martalli> how can I change the time from the command line?
<PriceChild> Tall_guy26, #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> floppyears, it has less fragmentations for big files like virtual machines, that's why i use it on half of my system
<floppyears> xtknight: is there limits to the size of those partitions ?
<Tall_guy26> ok thanks
<DShepherd> chalcedny, yw
<xtknight> floppyears, certainly but probably over a terabyte
<kelsa|martalli> Tall_guy26:  they are all in #ubuntu+1
<floppyears> xtknight: thanks
<QiCr> forest252525 yeah, and he was just about to tell me something which sounded important :|
<NET||abuse> grrr, had to ditch gnome untill i fix 3d on my machine,, how do i change default intarweb browser in KDE?
<praet> chalcedny: ls -ld */
<jrib> kelsa|martalli: date
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  Probably with the system-settings applet, but you could ask in #kubuntu if that doesn't work
<seanj> the search dialog doesn't work :(
<kelsa|martalli> jrib:  thx
<chalcedny> praet:  ~$ ls -ld */
<chalcedny> ls: invalid option -- 2
<chalcedny> Try `ls --help' for more information.
<chalcedny> ~$
<Tall_guy26> thanks all
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, thanks
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, trying to get my intel garphics driver working :)
<jrib> chalcedny: you have a directory or file that starts with a dash.  What are you trying to do?
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  you probably need to go into the command line and run through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, switched my drive over from a dead laptop(was ati radeon mobility) to a new machine (well a year old or so on intel 915GM chipset)
<chalcedny> DShepherd: ls -F gets me all my file names
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  Have you ever done that?
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, i did already, didn't get 3d working
<QiCr> Can anyone help me installing the driver of a onboard lan, its a ASUS P5N32-SLI DELUXE mobo.. PLEASE!
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  OIC.  I don't think you are going to get much 3d out of an intel graphics chipset
<chalcedny> jrib: my home directory has everything in it, i need to find out if i made a directory for legal stuff.
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, I had to install the xserver-xorg-video-intel package,, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver etc.. and no, didn't get 3d running
<chalcedny> jrib: my home directory has everything in it, i need to find out if i made a directory for legal stuff. er .. subdirectory
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  Did you enable dri and mesa?
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, hmm, #compiz-fusion are working
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  OK, maybe they can help better =)
<praet> chalcedny: ls -al |grep ^d
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, i mean they said in that channel the 915 chipset should do it ;)
<NET||abuse> kelsa|martalli, ok,, was really just here for the kde settings ;) thanks for that.
<chalcedny> praet: ty much :)
<kelsa|martalli> NET||abuse:  no problem
<Some_Person> Can I make Feisty's taskbar have set size for items like in Gutsy?
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to get a higher resolution than 1024x768?
<flpwch> Mr_Awesome: shouldn't it be native to whatever your screen is anyway?
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: I did that by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adding "1280x1024" to the list of resolutions for 24-bit video
<flpwch> o
<pbugni> where is the setting for the 'system default shell' ?  surprised to find new accounts are getting /bin/sh by default
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: ok, ill try that. thanks
<Some_Person> Can I make Feisty's taskbar have set size for items like in Gutsy?
<martian> Is there a way to kill the foreground app if it seems to have frozen? Like, a 3d game.. without killing X entirely
<Heady> damn people, i just love this ubuntu feisty !! i have tried older versions of ubuntu, but i always had problem with hardware etc, but this one...it became my default OS (although win xp is still installed)
<chalcedny> praet: these are either files or webpages i saved a copy of maybe?
<wolferine> pbugni, edit the user accound
<wolferine> accounT*
<QiCr> ANYONE PLEASE! help me install the driver of an onboard LAN, it's a ASUS P5N32-SLI DELUXE mobo.. PLEASE!
<pbugni> wolferine: i can fix per user, just wanting to know where the system wide default lives, so it gives out the correct default: /bin/bash
<seanj> sorry QiCr, I don't know how :(
<praet> chalcedny: what are you trying to do?
<QiCr> its just.. :( i've been seaching google for a longtime now and i just can't find anything.. and a computer without internet is no good..
<lxgg> hey
<rockets> What do I need to do to make a second user have root sudo powers
<seanj> ugh
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: what did you edit?
<rockets> just add him to the admin group/
<rockets> ?
<Mr_Awesome> in xorg.conf
<chalcedny> praet: at some point i copied all my lawyer's letters into a directory, i think. Now i have Court tomorrow and i need to find them and print them fast.
<lxgg> does anyone know how to configure the vftpd the right way, so i van have read and write acces on it ????
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: where it says Depth 24, under it is Modes... I added "1280x1024" to the list right behind "1024x768"
<wolferine> pbugni, its assigned when you create the user
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: mine already says "1280x800" :/
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: ugh, I duno then :(
<Mr_Awesome> hmm, well thanks anyway
<pbugni> wolferine: okay, so you're telling me i should always say useradd -s /bin/bash ...
<flpwch> I'm trying to partition my hard drive with the feisty install disc, and it throws an error once i choose the size of the partition I want.  Every time, it says it can't edit my hard drive (or something to the extent) and it goes back to the screen to choose the size of my hard drive.  I'm using the i386 install, i've tried both desktop and alt discs.  What could my problem be?
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: did you try on the Desktop, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<pbugni> i'm just used to the default being /bin/bash, not /bin/sh - nm, i'll deal w/ it
<praet> chalcedny: find /|grep 'keyword'  << to search filenames
<jrib> pbugni: you should be using adduser to create new users
<wolferine> pbugni, i imagine you changed nothing
<praet> chalcedny: to search for text IN files, try grep -ir 'keyword' *
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: yeah, thats all ive tried. its set to 1024x768 by default, and i have two other options which are lower res
<chalcedny> praet: inside directories other than home ?
<HelloMeow> I am having trouble trying to dual boon
<jrib> pbugni: and the default login shell *is* bash
<seanj> man I don't know then, Mr_Awesome :(
<praet> chalcedny: that will search the entire computer
<pbugni> okay, looks like useradd != adduser - my bad
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: you do need to restart X to get the new resolutions BTW
<praet> chalcedny: starting at the root /
<Mr_Awesome> right
<HelloMeow> I have installed xubuntu, but can't boot the windows partition
<MikeyMike> can i upgrade 6.06 to feisty fawn?
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: I usually log out, then hit ALT+CTRL+Backspace to restart it
<chalcedny> praet: it has to be in a subdirectory of home.. i have too much in home to grep it all now.
<HelloMeow> I used GRUB, it doesn't appear
* FuLio i got a question, which music program can i use to play music on ubuntu??
<jrib> chalcedny: what do you know about it?  do you know of a keyword or something that will show up in the name?
<seanj> Mr_Awesome: other than that, I don't know what can be done
<HelloMeow> I used fdisk -l, still not there
<praet> chalcedny: try fast file sarching using fgrep instead
<HelloMeow> Can anybody help me here?
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: ill search around the internets. thanks for the help
<seanj> k Mr_Awesome, good luck
<FuLio> Which music program can i use to play music on ubuntu???
<FuLio> Which music program can i use to play music on ubuntu???
<chalcedny> praet: ty im guessing it will be law or court or something like that
<flpwch> FuLio: amarok
<PriceChild> FuLio, rhythmbox
<flpwch> or songbird, im betting
<HelloMeow> Can anybody help me figure out how to dual boot?
<[swb] > FuLio, open office
<seanj> I'm using rhythmbox or xmms
<loscol> nas
<seanj> [swb] : lol
<chalcedny> praet: *law* or *court*
<[swb] > :P
<PriceChild> FuLio, rhythmbox is installed by default in applications > sound and video >
<flpwch> [swb] : winner
<seanj> mind you it doesn't play mp3 without a little fiddling..
<flpwch> PriceChild: amarok>everything, except foobar with some good panels.ui
<[swb] > seanj, yeah its a shame about the fiddling, its been a while since I reinstalled and hence had to do it
<KarL0s> hi i just installed ubuntu but i have no sound could you help ???
<wolferine> what can extract multiple .zip files?
<seanj> [swb] : works great after though :)
<[swb] > seanj, aye
<[swb] > amarok is my personal fav
<flpwch> KarL0s: turn on/ plug in speakers?
<seanj> ah
<seanj> I havent used it much.. maybe I will right now
<[swb] > since I got enough ram and processor for it not to spaz out too badly when I have my entire collection in my playlist
<[swb] > mind you it worked pretty good on the 1.4 gig with 750 of ram
* flpwch needs more ram
<KarL0s> its a laptop
<FuLio> yyou said it doesnt play mp3?
<[swb] > I dont have a pagefile :D
<KarL0s> its not  muted
<KarL0s> and the volume is at max
<[swb] > FuLio, some fiddling is reuiqred, its easy tho
<seanj> [swb] : I just bought another gig of RAm to make a windows game work... it refused, so I uninstalled Windows... so to speak
<FuLio> can you help me with it?
<alexandre_> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can someone help me with that
<seanj> FuLio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<jrib> alexandre_: pastebin the entire error and the command you used to get it on pastebin
<alexandre_> how does pastebin work
<alexandre_> ?
<n2ob> hi, what's the easiest way to block all incoming access when trying out webserver etc?
<lwizardl> hi
<wolferine> alexandre_, you post, we see it
<aka_youtube> hi
<[swb] > haha seanj, the straw that broke the camels back?
<lwizardl> gone someone help me with making bootable cdroms using k3b
<aka_youtube> I need help with gutsy...
<PriceChild> aka_youtube, #ubuntu+1
<linux_> hello
<[swb] > FuLio, I would but I cant find the howto I used
<alexandre_> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alexandre_> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<alexandre_> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances
<alexandre_> Lecture de l'information d'tat... Fait
<alexandre_> bcm43xx-fwcutter est dj la plus rcente version disponible.
<alexandre_> 0 mis  jour, 0 nouvellement installs, 0  enlever et 3 non mis  jour.
<alexandre_> 1 partiellement installs ou enlevs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<alexandre_> Il est ncessaire de prendre 0o dans les archives.
<alexandre_> Aprs dpaquetage, 0o d'espace disque supplmentaires seront utiliss.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<aka_youtube> thx PriceChild
<linux_> whats up fellas
<[swb] > Fulio, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Codecs_.26_Browser_Plug-ins try following this and the section below it entitled multimedia players
<[swb] > see where that gets you
<jrib> !paste | alexandre_
<chalcedny> linux_: lots of questions, you?
<ubotu> alexandre_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux_> can someone help answer an FTP question?
<jrib> !someone | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chalcedny> linux_: ask away :)
<alexandre_> ok thank you i didn't know
<linux_> cool
<wolferine> !ask | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KarL0s> Gus
<cficien> hello room
<KarL0s> hi i just installed ubuntu but i have no sound could you help ???
<seanj> cficien: hiya
<linux_> Does anybody know why I wouldn't be able to access my linux server from a remote FTP?
<wolferine> KarL0s, buy one?
<[swb] > linux_, no ftp server installed, firewall/networking issues getting in the way?
<wolferine> linux_, what FTP server?
<KarL0s> no no nooo i have a sound card
<craft> how do you mount an iso as a drive?
<Pici> !iso | craft
<ubotu> craft: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<craft> thanks Pici ;] 
<linux_> FTP installed, Firewall used=Firestarter. I have ports 20-23 setup for everyone to access for test purposes
<linux_> ProFTPd
<praet> chalcedny: ok try     fgrep -ir 'law' ~/*
<[swb] > are you using a specific client to test, or telnetting to the port?
<[swb] > linux_, can you access it locally?
<wolferine> linux_, did you check the Proftpd logs?
<DShepherd> any gnome burner that supports multisession?
<linux_> I can telnet!
<linux_> But no FTP
<wolferine> [swb] , go nuts
<cficien> can someone please tell me howto list the services running on ubuntu ( under redhat it /sbin/chkconfig --list)
<alexandre_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33991/
<chalcedny> praet: ty
<KarL0s> im using a hda ati sb card
<linux_> Not sure how to do check locally
<wolferine> cficien, sudo ps -A
<[swb] > wolferine, dont mind if I do
<[swb] > asfdpsdfp34tq4 tv3he0
<craft> hmm, Pici, any idea how to do it with a smb share?
<chalcedny> praet: bash: /bin/fgrep: Argument list too long
<chalcedny> (END)
<[swb] > linux_, try 'telnet localhost 21'
<craft> I put in the smb://user@IP/path/to/file.iso but it's saying no such file or dir
<[swb] > and see if you get connected or connection refused
<linux_> I can give you the IP and you can try to FTP? perhaps you can see why it doesn't work?
<jrib> alexandre_: what does this return:  LANGUAGE=en apt-cache policy bcm43xx-fwcutter
<KarL0s> im using a hda ati sb450 card  and i cant get any sound  could you help?
<[swb] > I /could/ but that wouldnt be testing locally :)
<[swb] > linux_, I meant for you to type what is in quotes on the command line btw
<[swb] > I assumed you knew that but you may not
<cficien> actually, I want to shutdown the process instead of kill it
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> one simple quetion
<wolferine> KarL0s, what are you trying to use to get the sound to work?
<apple-gunkies> So is the drupal package just broken or what?
<linux_> Connection closed by foreign host.
<alexandre_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33992/
<Nergar> is the directory ~/.gnupg supposed to be root's
<Nergar> ??
<sirjoshimus> hi, does anyone here use ardour?
<[swb] > linux_ problem is your ftp server isnt running or listening on the port you think it is then
<sirjoshimus> its giving me JACK problems
<KarL0s> yes i need the sound to work
<[swb] > do 'netstat -n | grep 21'
<Nergar> anyone?
<linux_> oh! What can I do to fix this?
<wolferine> KarL0s, those will go alot smoother if you answer questions when asked
<[swb] > Nergar, probably not
<[swb] > unless it is in root's home
<jrib> Nergar: no
<[swb] > .directories should generally be owned by the person whos home they are in
<wolferine> s/those/this
<Nergar> i wonder why mine is root's
<[swb] > Nergar, running gnupg as root from sudo probably
<linux_> swb, do you have any suggesstions how to get the FTP to listen on port 21?
<Nergar> [swb] , maybe
<[swb] > linux_, do 'netstat -n | grep 21'
<[swb] > see if anything comes up
<Nergar> chowing
<bern> hey, anyone know why my restricted drivers arent installing?
<Nergar> chowning *
<[swb] > also try 'ps aux | grep ftp'
<wolferine> bern what type of video card?
<[swb] > Nergar, you may need -R
<sirjoshimus> bern: try envy
<bern> i try to enable desktop effects, and tellme to enable to drivers. and then it says to restart. so i do, and i still cant enable desktop effects..
<chalcedny> i need something.. a command that will search for directories inside my home directory, please?
<linux_> swb, I get a whole report
<Nergar> [swb] ,yes thanx
<bern> wolferine, its an nvidia geforce 5 series
<alexandre_> jrib: do you know what is the problem
<alexandre_> ?
<sirjoshimus> bern: envy is a program that auto installs them for you
<Nergar> [swb] , its -R
<[swb] > chalcedny, cd to the dir you want to search in, then do 'find . | grep thingtosearchfor'
<sirjoshimus> bern: worked pretty well for me
<jrib> alexandre_: yep, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/127624
<craft> how do you mount a samba share?
<wolferine> bern, so your using the 'nvidia' driver I hope, if all goes well, is it a single monitor?
<bern> sirjoshimus, alright, ill try it out. is it in the repos?
<[swb] > that is case sensitive tho, if you want to search non case sensitive to grep -i thing
<PriceChild> !envy | sirjoshimus bern
<sirjoshimus> um, i dont think so
<ubotu> sirjoshimus bern: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bern> wolferine, yes its my laptop. i just installed ubuntu on it
<chalcedny> [swb] : ty
<wolferine> bern, do not use envy, please
<PriceChild> !worksforme | sirjoshimus
<ubotu> sirjoshimus: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rein> how can i add multiple channels to autojoin on server connect with xchat?
<linux_> swb, I get a list of numbers saying CONNECTED
<PriceChild> rein, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<chalcedny> [swb] : ~$ 'find . | grep law
<chalcedny> >
<wolferine> bern can you confirm that the 'nvidia' driver is being used, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirjoshimus> bern: heh, i guess ubotu disagrees
<bern> wolferine, what do you suggest i do?
<chalcedny> [swb] : it's not going to work :(
<sirjoshimus> use the manual install though
<sirjoshimus> not automatic
<jrib> chalcedny: just do 'grep -R law .' then
<Mr_Awesome> seanj: i updated the intel video card driver and it works now :)
<[swb] > chalcedny, without the '
<insomninja> is /usr/local/RealPlayer a good place to install RealPlayer?
<[swb] > just the find...
<magnetron> !gobuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[swb] > sorry
<sirjoshimus> select the driver you know is the one, dont let envy detect it for you
<rein> xchat gnome
<praet> chalcedny: ok try   find ~/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -iE "law|court" |less
<jrib> !realplayer > insomninja (see the private message from ubotu)
<magnetron> what is the official gobuntu channel?
<PriceChild> rein, i run xchat, so i can't remember... but you need to edit your network servers somewhere from the menus... sorry i can't be of any help
<rein> dunno try google?
<PriceChild> magnetron, i don't think there is one?
<rein> yea i know where
<chalcedny> praet: ty
<rein> there is an option "list to channels to auto join"
<magnetron> ty PriceChild
<rein> but what is the seperator?
<linux_> swb, I get a list of numbers saying CONNECTED, Should I look for anything in particular running netstat?
<rein> as "," or space aren't correct
<[swb] > linux_, did you do the | grep as well?
<[swb] > hmm actually
<spider-pig> hi guys,
<[swb] > ignore that
<[swb] > spider-pig, SIMPSONS MOVIE!
<alexandre_> jrib: i understand that the page isn't available but i dont know what to do about it
<[swb] > linux_ more importantly do ps aux | grep ftp
<linux_> swb, yes grep 21, those were the results
<spider-pig> how can I install this package trought apt-get? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kopete-silc-plugin
<bern> wolferine, how do i tell? i dont know what to look for in xorg.conf..
<spider-pig> [swb] , :D
<[swb] > linux_, yeah it was a bad instruction, cause lots of things will have 21 in them
<lns> Is there a way to get the (better) "Users and Groups" manager in Edubuntu installed for Ubuntu?
<[swb] > that arent what you are interested in
<jrib> alexandre_: the last link gives an alternate url, edit /var/lib/dpkg/bcm43xx-fwcutter.postinst  and use the new url then reconfigure the package
<[swb] > 'yes fox advertise in movies now'
<jrib> alexandre_: s/link/comment
<linux_> swb, here is the report: 7867  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/0    S+   17:06   0:00 grep ftp
<Andeh> Is anyone here having problems with skype, or is it just me?
<felipepro> hola
<[swb] > Andeh, everyone
<phiqtion> hola
<felipepro> quien habla espaol?
<[swb] > http://www.theregister.com/2007/08/16/skype_down/
<Andeh> [swb] : Oh
<jrib> !es | felipepro
<ubotu> felipepro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[swb] > Andeh, read that url
<wolferine> bern, look for the word driver?
<Andeh> okay
<Andeh> thanks
<[swb] > well it wont tell you anything, besides that skype is broken
<bern> wolferine, under the "Device" section.. it says Driver: "nv"
<[swb] > linux_, this means the ftp server is not actively running
<wolferine> bern, so the restricted drivers may have installed, but you need to allow the xorg.conf to use the 'nvidia' driver
<[swb] > start it with /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<bern> wolferine, so i change it from "nv" to "nvidia"/
<[swb] > (I think)
<rein> driver should be nvidia
<rein> yea
<rein> bern correct
<RaZer0r> wth, who took my nick
<[swb] > linux_, after running that, do the ps.... again and see if there is anything in the results besides the grep line
<wolferine> bern, well, if you X fails on reboot ( u will have to restart X for the xorg.conf to take), you will need to change it back to nv, but yes, try using nvidia
<arkive> when using "Connect to Server..." under Places where is the filesystem mounted?
<linux_> swb, i got permission denied, how can I pass that?
<[swb] > if not, there is probably a copnfiguration issue and the logs in /var/log/ftp or whatever will tell you, possibly /var/log/daemon.log
<[swb] > linux_, whack sudo in front of it :D
<RaZer0r> bern just use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart instead of a full reboot
<chalcedny> [swb]  can you *only* get me directory names somehow? it's found every instance of court and law .. way too much *sigh*
<wolferine> bern, press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<bern> wolferine, alright.. and if nothing works then.. then what should i do?
<wolferine> once you have changed the xorg.conf (this will disconnect you from IRC)
<alexandre_> jrib:  s/link/comment <- what is this
<RaZer0r> damn this chan is overcrowded
<wolferine> bern, I explained that already
<jrib> alexandre_: it just means I made a typo, I meant to say "comment" instead of "link" before
<[swb] > chalcedny, hmm, there is probably a way....
<RaZer0r> bern, if it shouldn't work: change it back to nv
<[swb] > I dont know it offhand
<linux_> swb, this is what I get : Starting ftp server proftpd                                                                                                               - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'linuxman' error: No address associated with hostname
<linux_>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'linuxman'
<linux_>  - error: no valid servers configured
<linux_>  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<[swb] > someone else in here probably does
<wolferine> !pastebin | linux_,
<ubotu> linux_,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bern> RaZer0r, how do i change it back. if im unable to see anything?
<chalcedny> [swb] : thank you a lot for trying so hard.
<felipepro> necesito ayuda
<[swb] > hur, dont mention it
<bern> if X doesnt work, would that mean i would be unable to start the session. or itll beblank?
<chalcedny> Does anyone know how to find directory names in your home directory?
<linux_> sorry bout that
<wolferine> bern, seems your seeking help elsewhere, good luck
<wolferine> chairman, ls -la ?
<felipepro> alguien que hable espaol
<jrib> chalcedny: only directory names that contain the word law or court?
<wolferine> chalcedny, man grep ?
<jrib> felipepro: /join #ubuntu-es
<wolferine> ops
<alexandre_> jrib: i cant find the file,sorry i'm new to linux
<praet> chalcedny: change the type to d and it will only show directories: find ~/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 grep -iE "law|court"|less
<wolferine> sorry chairman
<RaZer0r> bern you can change it back using console
<chalcedny> wolferine: i have court tomorrow, i can't read all of man grep
<RaZer0r> alt + ctrl + F1
<jrib> alexandre_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<linux_> swb, I am sorry, I have to go. I should have blocked out mor etime for this. Thank you very much for your help. I hope to see you on again and we can continue.
<[swb] > chalcedny, I have it
<[swb] > man find to the rescue!
<wolferine> chalcedny, explain what you want to do exactly
<RaZer0r> lolz
<RaZer0r> great, but way too crowded
<chalcedny> [swb] : kewl
<chalcedny> wolferine: i need to find wherever i saved the lawyer letters to
<jrib> chalcedny: why don't you grep for his name...?
<enigmaa> hello, i just installed ubuntu server on my computer, how to i load KDE on it?
<chalcedny> enigmaa: do i know you? :)
<wolferine> chalcedny, grep -r 'word_in_a_file" * while in ~
<[swb] > chalcedny do find . -type d | grep search string
<enigmaa> chalcedny hey :)
<[swb] > where search string is what you want to search for
* chalcedny smiles
<[swb] > -type d means only find directories
<RaZer0r> enigmaa, why do you want X on a server?
<KarL0s> im using a hda ati sb450 card  and i cant get any sound  could you help? i want to get it to work
<[swb] > chalcedny, I found this out by reading man, suggest you do the same when you get stuck, man command
<[swb] > :)
<Andeh> oh cool, skype works now...
<chalcedny> [swb] : ty ive been trying for years to read those
<Andeh> :)
<enigmaa> razer0r well, its my home server, i would like to mess around with it and learn
<[swb] > heh they arent too user firendly
<eretico_scumunic> i've got a dualboot (with windowsd) installation problem - installation hangs with no error at step 6 of 8 : detecting file systems
<kilomang> UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111
<enigmaa> how do i update my system for starters? its plugged in to the internet
<JRsup1> Can anyone suggest a *CHEAP* PCI SATA card I can get that will work with Ubuntu 6.10?
<RaZer0r> enigmaa, server should be text based all the way ;)
<wolferine> enigmaa, sudo aptitude update
<RaZer0r> dang i'm still used to apt-get
<eretico_scumunic> it happens for ubuntu (latest) as wel as xubuntu
<fuzzy> neat, can i get help for ubuntu here?
<Andeh> what's better, aptitude or apt-get?
<Andeh> fuzzy: Yes.
<jrib> !apt > enigmaa (see the private message from ubotu)
<spider-pig> hi guys, how can I install this package trought apt-get? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kopete-silc-plugin
<RaZer0r> Andeh, aptitude is better
<Andeh> RaZer0r: How come?
<Andeh> In what ways?
<pbugni> is there a way to query apt for which package brought in a file on the filesystem?
<jrib> pbugni: dpkg -S FILE
<fuzzy> so i just installed ubuntu and im a linux newbie. ,i dont have sound, ALC260 realtek, anyone know what i do?
<RaZer0r> better in finding solutions with corrupt packages
<pbugni> thanks jrib
<KarL0s> im using a hda ati sb450 card  and i cant get any sound  could you help? i want to get it to work
<RaZer0r> and when u uninstall packages it will check if the other packages which have been installed with the main package are still needed, if not uninstalls them too
<RaZer0r> hda ati sb450...
<RaZer0r> wth
<fuzzy> so if i find the drivers for my sound card (realtek alc260) how do i install them?
<RaZer0r> hda = hard disk, ati = graphics
<praet> chalcedny: any luck?
<RaZer0r>  sb450 = ??
<KarL0s> high definition audio
<RaZer0r> hmmz
<eretico_scumunic> is there a specific forum for installation problems?
<RaZer0r> manufacturer?
<KarL0s> ati
<RaZer0r> checking
<KarL0s> okk
<chalcedny> praet: i found directory names and got inside one that says court :)
<chalcedny> bad part.. i probably made this 5 years ago
<chalcedny> but we found the right way to find it :)
<chalcedny> praet: ty much :))
<reign> hi guys, how can I install this package trought apt-get? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kopete-silc-plugin
<chalcedny> thank you all a LOT :)
<praet> chalcedny: if grep choked then you probably have a few thousand files in there
<Ahadiel> reign, Search for it? apt-cache search kopete-silc
<chalcedny> praet: at least
<Ahadiel> reign, if it's there, then install it
<chalcedny> it's too much for a gui
<fuzzy> how can i install my soundcard driver (alc260) i found it on google but its a bunch of confusing
<skinnypuppy1334> How do you retreive an html file from firefox cache?
<reign> Ahadiel, no results
<Ahadiel> reign, Do a 'sudo apt-get update' first and see if it's there
<ShaneN> Anyone have any idea when apache2-ssl-certificate is going to be bundled back into ubuntu again? Making these things by hand really sucks...
<chalcedny> praet: it drives finders mad.
<praet> skinnypuppy1334: about:cache
<fuzzy> is there a easy way to get sound working on my laptop with ubuntu in it?
<praet> skinnypuppy1334: then click the list to search through
<reign> root@cpd04:~# apt-cache search kopete-silc
<reign> root@cpd04:~#
<reign> Ahadiel, nothing
<Ahadiel> reign, Just download the .deb from that link you have.
<reign> I tried, but the dependency hell is killing me
<Ahadiel> if it's not in apt-cache, then it's not in any of the repos you have
<steffex> hey
<reign> Ahadiel, how can I add the debian/unstable repository?
<Ahadiel> manually install the dependencies?...
<chalcedny> how would i find files from mail like : ./marcus.cur/mail/ filename /cur or /new /tem ??
<PriceChild> reign, don't do that on ubuntu
<reign> Ahadiel, Is a tons of dependencies
<skinnypuppy1334> Praet, thanks!!!
<steffex> do somone know how to get a server to work??
<nanonyme> hey, was gutsy the current testing branch in ubuntu?
<reign> PriceChild, I want to deal with the risk
<PriceChild> nanonyme, yes and will be stable in #ubutnu+1
<PriceChild> reign, "no"
<Mike22e> wolferine, hi
<dxdt> steffex: you are going to have to be a little more specific.  You basically just said "problem"
<PriceChild> nanonyme, #ubuntu+1 sorry
<jrib> reign: don't add debian repos unless you know what you are doing... you are likely to end up with a broken system.  If you really want the package, grab the source package and try rebuilding it on ubuntu
<wolferine> do I know you Mike22e ?
<nanonyme> i just moved to it a while ago. hoping it will solve my wifi problems with bcm43xx
<fuzzy> how can i get my sound working on my laptop? the sound card has a ALC260 name to it
<Mike22e> wolferine, its Bern.. i tried and X wasnt working. so i edited the xorg.conf back to "nv" and its still not working. any suggestions?
<nanonyme> or actually am still moving. takes quite a while to dist-upgrade...
<reign> jrib, I know what I do, I just forget the src line
<praet> fuzzy: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197224
<ThatGuy> hello
<fuzzy> thx
<ThatGuy> does anyone know how to format hard drives in ubuntu?
<wolferine> Mike22e, wants the X error?
<jrib> ThatGuy: gparted is the nice gui way
<ThatGuy> ok thanks
<nanonyme> i prefer shell commands for that myself
<reign> I'm tired of people telling me to not put the debian rep in my sources. I don't want to ear about it, I just want the debian src line. If i'm wrong, I can deal with consequencies
<chalcedny> can anyone tell me how to get to mutt files in ubuntu?
<chalcedny> reign: i can sympathise
<dxdt> reign: then just go into #debian and ask for someone's apt file--say you aciddentaly killed yours
<nanonyme> wow, kinky utf-8 smiley
<reign> dxdt, they not want to give me the line for the unstable rep
<skinnypuppy1334> Praet, if it says file on disk none is it unretreivable?
<jazz_> hi
<reign> I feel lika a 3-old boy
<reign> And I very upset with it
<nanonyme> reign: they probably have a howto for it on the net
<nanonyme> google
<dxdt> reign: you can probbaly find it on google
<Mike22e> wolferine, it says, failed to start the X server. it is likely that it is not setup correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<nanonyme> official channels usually tell you to stick with stable or at least testing
<reign> I go find out
<praet> chalcedny: look in your home mail folder : ~/Mail
<wolferine> Mike22e, put it on pastebin please
<wolferine> !pastebin | Mike22e
<ubotu> Mike22e: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dxdt> Mike22e: Read the log, it will probably be a pretty simple thing to fix.
<christian> When I write 'wine example.exe' It wont work, help?
<phiqtion> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<praet> skinnypuppy1334: no, just click on the key link above and it should pull it out
<peeps_work> help I can't get suspend to work!
<phiqtion> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wolferine> peeps_work, what happens when you suspend?
<Mike22e> wolferine, im not able to copy and paste it anywhere.. its stuck in the terminal..
<phiqtion> what are the most common repositories used???
<PriceChild> !easysource | phiqtion
<wolferine> Mike22e, this on another system, then the one your using?
<ubotu> phiqtion: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<peeps_work> wolferine, well, it suspends, but when I come back up X is restarted and all my open apps are lost.  also, after resume from suspend, the wifi won't work
<dxdt> Mike22e: yeah just read through the log and look for errors and stuff at the bottom.  It will probably be something you missed like a typo.  I would actually just go back in and check everything using a text editor like vim or nano
<Mike22e> wolferine, yes
<jrib> hmm
<med_> hi
<phiqtion> pricechild: thx
<Mike22e> wolferine, on the other system the X server is not working.
<wolferine> Mike22e, if you enter the 'nv' driver, you should be able to enter X again
<eretico_scumunic> could someone help me sorting out this dualboot installation problem - the installation hangs at 15% (both ubuntu and xubuntu) at 'detecting file systems'
<wolferine> peeps_work, so its logging out, rather than suspending?
<chalcedny> praet: ty muchly :)
<Mike22e> wolferine, yeah i did, and it still wont start X.. i think i foudn the problem though
<wolferine> Mike22e, yeah, if you read it, it should give you the reason
<peeps_work> wolferine, well, it suspends, I mean the fans power down and screen goes off, but when I wake it, yes it has logged out
<Mike22e> its cause every 5 second an error comes up, its like 20 characters long.. and i think while i was editing the Xorg.conf in nano it outputed that error. and it got saved in the text somewhere
<skinnypuppy1334> Praet, when I click on the key for that title it shows fetch count, last fetch mod expiration data size and file on disk none
<wolferine> peeps_work, sorry, not sure if there is anything i can do
<chalcedny> praet: ~$ cd ~/Mail
<chalcedny> bash: cd: /home/llhull/Mail: No such file or directory
<chalcedny> ~$
<jrib> k, should work after you download that file then
<Mike22e> wolferine, yeah, X works now
<eretico_scumunic> :-(:-(:-(:-(
<peeps_work> wolferine, but if I try to hibernate(I still don't really know what the difference is supposed to be), it goes really crazy.  Get all these multicolored vertical lines pulsing in and out and making crazy patterns, and I think eventually the pattern stops changing, but doesn't shut down
<eretico_scumunic> :-(:-(:-(
<wolferine> Mike22e, then post the error for X on pastebin then :)
<praet> skinnypuppy1334: then on _that_ page, click the link
<wolferine> good luck peeps_work
<xeer> i'm looking to install ubuntu server edition on my server.. thing is that there is no monitor, input device, optical drive.. i will be pxe installing it and hoping i can go through the install process through a shell.. is this possible?
<peeps_work> thanks :-/
<skinnypuppy1334> Oh gotcha, it shows the page as it is today, it's been edited since yesterday... what I'm trying to retrieve from cache
<mneptok> !info liblockfile
<ubotu> Package liblockfile does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<praet> chalcedny: is there ~/mail in the users home dir? I would 'ls -al' so show hidden dirs and check for .mail .mutt etc
<mneptok> !info liblockfile1
<ubotu> liblockfile1: NFS-safe locking library, includes dotlockfile program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mneptok> grr
<chalcedny> ty praet :)
<chalcedny> i don't really have time to do very much right now
<peeps_work> oo.org won't load my documents anymore.  I double click them and I see the splash screen but nothing happens
<[swb] > peeps_work, try remove your .openoffice folders if you can stand to lose your settings
<christian> When I write 'wine example.exe' It wont work, what to do?
<boo> hi
<suupaabaka> Is anyone here familiar with divx/xvid/matroska codecs and video players?
<IndyGunFreak> christian: try putting the path.. so it will look like this.. wine "path/to/file/file.exe"  include the quotes
<RaZer0r> supamatt, a but
<supamatt> ???
<RaZer0r> what's the question?
<supamatt> <RaZer0r> supamatt, a but
<the_walrus> Hi, I've got a USB wifi adapter, I was wondering if its possible to turn my ubuntu box into a WAP. I've had a bit of a search, but am a bit lost at this point in time, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<higgylm> hi i am  looking for the glib development packages and can't find them, can u help?
<christian> IndyGunFreak: I don't know what I'm gonna set in the different ///
<RaZer0r> a bit * :p
<IndyGunFreak> christian: well, then thats likely your problem, your terminal isn't in the right directory to see the file.
<the_walrus> higgylm, try libglib2.0-dev
<boo> anyone can help me ? i've installed ubuntu on my laptop. all work fine, but when i plug my audio helmet the sound has played on speaker and helmet. (my soundcard module is intel-hda-snd)
<higgylm> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> christian: do this, type wine(then one space)...     then drag the file into the terminal, and it will put the path there for you.. so it will look like i did above.
<christian> IndyGunFreak: I know, but where can I see what map and so on the exe. file is in so I can see what I'm gonna but in the different ///
<christian> aight, will try that
<SeriousStorm85> Hi, I enabled my Beryl theme but I lost my Window frame...how do I get it back
<phiqtion> any guide on how-to the latest compiz version?
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<suupaabaka> SeriousStorm85: I used Beryl for a while, but I found that it caused more problems than it was worth.
<phiqtion> sorry, wrong chan
<IndyGunFreak> suupaabaka: not really, beryl works fine for me.
<christian> IndyGunFreak: That work's! Tnx for the tip. =)
<SeriousStorm85> suupaabka: thanks for the advice.... :-0
<GigaClon> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<IndyGunFreak> christian: no problem, like i said, the problem was, your terminal was not in the right directory to see the .exe file.
<suupaabaka> IndyGunFreak: Really? It mucked up everything from my opera status bar to my video.
<IndyGunFreak> suupaabaka: it works perfect for me, dual displays and all.
<jakub__> hey.which command shows me the current time?
<the_walrus> date
<suupaabaka> IndyGunFreak: Do you think it's because I use an Intel graphics chipset? I tried for a week to fix it before I gave up.
<Branden> i have just install ubuntu and now i am getting grub error 17 at boot.  How do i go about fixing this on that computer
* reign\num-to is away: Estou ocupado
<IndyGunFreak> suupaabaka: my laptop has intel 915, and beryl runs fine on it also.
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: have you tried to google Grub 17?... its getting pretty common..
<jakub__> thanks
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: Yeah i am fishing through some forums right now
<suupaabaka> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<joebob777as7> hey i want to create a tar file with the date in the name automatically for use with a cron job for backups... can someone help?
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: how is your current hardware setup, and how did you install Ubuntu?
<suupaabaka> IndyGunFreak: You've given me hope :P. I really liked the effects, but it seemed very unstable. Have you ever experienced any problems with it?
<IndyGunFreak> suupaabaka: i had some minor problems on my PC, that got worked out by someone in #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> no title bar, windows locked, etc.
<boo> anyone can help me for enabling jack (sound output) support on my laptop (linux ubuntu feisty) ?
<IndyGunFreak> suupaabaka: but my laptop, no, i've had no issues at all, it worked out of the box.
<Branden> ide hd with two windows partitions, ide hd with one windows partition and this newly installed ubuntu 7.04.  Installed from the latest cd.  athlon thunderbird 1.0 ghz.  Do you need specs on the mb?
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | boo
<ubotu> boo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<suupaabaka> IndyGunFreak: Cool, thanks. I'll give it another whirl I suppose.
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: i suspect what happened(just guessing), is Grub was installed to the wrong drive.  Try goign to your bios, and changing the boot order of the drives.
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: I think i tried that.  I will try it again, maybe it didnt save my settings
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: are you on a RAID with those two drives
<shk> can anyone tell me the simplest way to share a desktop in ubuntu?
<andre_pl> where do I configure my multimedia keys in gnome?
<andre_pl> they work, but I want to customize it
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: you still there?
<wolferine> shk, what do you mean by share a desktop?
<dorota> does anyone know a good resource for guides on programming in lisp?
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<wolferine> dorota, is there a lisp channel, if not, maybe try efnet?
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: are you on a raid?
<dorota> wolferine: ok
<shk> wolferine, like windows has netmeeting, hamachi, pcanywhere, etc that allow other people to control a desktop
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: it was trying to boot the correct drive, the other drive prompts me to reboot.  No i am not on raid
#ubuntu 2007-08-17
<wolferine> shk, control, yeah, use vnc
<shk> like, which one?
<shk> oh nevermind, hamachi has a linux version
<shk> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: hmm, just make sure i understand your setup right, . 2 hard drives, 1 has Windows installed one big partition, Drive 2, has 1 windows partition, and an Ubuntu partition.
<wolferine> shk, sudo aptitude install xvncviewer vncserver
<gcostello> joebob777as7: tar cvf file`date '+%m%d'`.tar files_to_tar
<Branden> the first hd has two windows partitiones
<Branden> so a total of 4 OS's are installed ont his system
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: hmm, i wonder if grub somehow got put on the wrong windows partition?
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: so you have 4 OS's?  What OS's?
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: windows 2000, windows me, windows 2000, ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: why do you have two copies of win2k?  and why on earth woudl you have winme?  thats like a big windows virus.
<dorota> Branden: try downsizing the two windows 2000's into one on one partition, then have ubuntu on its own hd
<IndyGunFreak> dorota: or, Win2k on one drive, and Ubuntu on the other, or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> i suspect all those versions of windows is the issue, how to fix it, i have no idea.
<dorota> IndyGunFreak: if he wants Windows ME, it's his call.
<Branden> IndyGunFreak: the win2k must remain seperate, and i am unsure of winme at this time
<IndyGunFreak> dorota: sure he can keep it, he can do whatever he wants, but Windows Me i believe stands for Windows MEss  it was by far the most glitchy windows OS in this era
<higgylm> im looking for the  gtk+ dev files can anyone help
<Branden> dorota: trust me i know winme is not healthy for any pc.  But i know i need separate environments for labview
<IndyGunFreak> Branden: sorry, i've never setup Ubuntu to boot multiple Windows Distros, and Ubuntu, I've booted Windows XP, and multiple linux distros, n prob.
<dorota> Branden: you could use ubuntu and windows 2000, they're seperate environments enough
<gcostello> higgylm: aptitude search libgtk|grep dev
<higgylm> gcostello, thanks
<phiqtion> are partial upgrades safe?
<IndyGunFreak> dorota: thats what i was thinking.. use 2k for whatever lab work he needs, and ubuntu for every day stuff.
<Branden> dorota:  but i cannot install labview in ubuntu.  The problem is different versions and licenses for each copy.  One is for experemental builds while the other is for distribution
<Branden> dorota: so 2 win2k installs are needed
<Falstius> Branden: there is labview for linux :)
<ILive4Linux> ello peeps
<dorota> Branden: why the two modes seperate?
<Branden> Falstius: the recent 8.0 labview was purchased before i joined the company.  I am making the push for a linux transition
<ahmadsaifan> What is beryl brainstorm?
<ahmadsaifan> #beryl #ubuntu-effects
<Branden> dorota:  labview 8.0 tries to upgrade out version 6.  We do not have the rights to distribute programs assembled with 8.0
<ahmadsaifan> What is beryl Brainstorm
<dorota> Branden: Alright, so you're sure there's no way you can downsize the # of windows?
<lajujkej> Quick question: I am running debian on my laptop and have a good xorg file for my external monitor and a good xorg file for my onboard LCD, but how would I go about unifying them so I can use my crt/lcd toggle switch.
<wolferine> lajujkej, do it manually
<ahmadsaifan> What is beryl Brainstorm
<ahmadsaifan> What is beryl Brainstorm
<ahmadsaifan> What is beryl Brainstorm
<PriceChild> !repeat | ahmadsaifan
<IndyGunFreak> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lajujkej> tell wolferine, do you mean switch out the xorg files depending on which I need?
<IndyGunFreak> !google | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<wolferine> lajujkej, do,
<wolferine> lajujkej, do what you said, merge them
<dorota> Branden: what was the original problem you had with your setup?
<Branden> dorota: I am sure i can get rid of winme.  I just need to transfer some files.  Grub 17 error
<ILive4Linux> i have a problem with google earth. it installs fine, and gets to the initalizations creen, and never gets past that
<Branden> dorota: right now i am trying to figure things out in grub.  Taking a look at the boot setup.
<Falstius> Branden: I haven't run multiple MS OS in many years, but you might have better luck with the windows boot loader (boot.ini) instead of grub.
<lajujkej> wolferine the only problem is that to get my widescreen to work, I had to mess with /etc/default/915resolution, so I can either use one screen or the other
<dorota> Branden: Try this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Branden> Falstius: i have absolutely no idea how to get ubuntu booting with boot.ini.  I will take a look.  That comp is currently running on livecd so i can view files
<wolferine> lajujkej, i thought this was a quick question requiring a quick answer?
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  Running an Acer 5100, and ubunut 7.04.  Having volume issues.. any idea where to start?  I tried google.
<Falstius> Branden: it isn't so hard
<wolferine> wastedfluid, did you adjust the volume?
<Falstius> Branden: but you can also setup grub to boot 'windows' and then windows boot.ini to select between multiple OS.
<wastedfluid> wolferine; lol, yes.  The volume is all the way up, and it's incredibly quiet.
<dorota> wastedfluid: there are several different "toggles" for your volume.
<cwgannon> i've an external HD that won't auto-mount when i turn it on after logging in to ubuntu -- can somebody please walk me through making it do so?
<Amrac> Bonsoir
<Branden> Falstius: ok, i am going to go on that computer and tr to hammer some things out
<ILive4Linux> i have a problem with google earth. it installs fine, and gets to the initalizations creen, and never gets past that
<ndo> hey, guys, on my default 7.04 box, BitTorrent downloads one torrent at a time(yes, ive openned some port from terminal), but if i open onemore it says error 98 alredy in use.. whats the problem, in the past version i was able to use more at a time..?
<lajujkej> wolferine perhaps I should mess around a bit more.  I guess I wanted to know if placing multiple monitors and screens in xorg is the normal way to configure an external monitor in a laptop
<wastedfluid> dorota;  I know, and i use alsamixer.. but here's the problem.  On reboot, it resets the "front mi" to like 50%.  I can change that by opening up alsamixer in a terminal and upping that volume.. but it's a pain in the ass.  any idea how to autostart and change that volume?
<lysdexsik2> Amrac, bonsoir
<dorota> wastedfluid: that's a little beyond my skill level, but I think a script to set that for you would help, or try messing around with other settings for volume
<dorota> wastedfluid: could take you a few days, but eventually *something* will work
<Amrac> Sans vouloir paraitre impolie, il y aurait-il des franais? (Ou un chat pour les francais?)
<dorota> wastedfluid: it's what I've always done.
<wastedfluid> dorota;  i guess I'll just make an executable script .. if i can check figure out the command to up the volume via alsamixer
<spanglesontoast> need some help with grub
<MISTERTibbs> is there a french IRC for amrac??
<spanglesontoast> I hate setting it up lol, but the partition is on hda5 and I can't remember how to specify the hd bit
<spanglesontoast> in the menu.lst
<Amrac> I search a french IRC yes
<wastedfluid> spanglesontoast; hm.  I remember right.. let me try this myself before I tell you.
<gcostello> Amrac: va sur #ubuntu-fr
<Amrac> Thanks :-)
<spanglesontoast> ok
<wastedfluid> spanglesontoast; browse to /boot/grub on your "hda5" and type "grub"
<gcostello> amrac: de rien :-)
<Amrac> Good bye
<spanglesontoast> no I mean I need to specify it for winblows...
<PriceChild> spanglesontoast, what is winblows sorry:?
<MISTERTibbs> PriceChild, redmond xp
<spanglesontoast> lol
<seanj> Winblows = Windows
<wastedfluid> spanglesontoast; Oh lord.  I have no idea.. sorry.  check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<PriceChild> oh an attempt at humour?
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> we all call it here
<_nixMan> what's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<wastedfluid> I'm pretty sure that article shows you how to make grub install itself as the main MBR with auto detect for other os's
<PriceChild> _nixMan, a different desktop environment
<mneptok> _nixMan: exactly one consonant
<PriceChild> _nixMan, use the live cds of each to see what they feel like.
<wastedfluid> _nixMan; it's your desktop environment.  gnome, kde
<PriceChild> mneptok, meanie :)
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: lol
<MISTERTibbs> _nixMan, xubuntu uses a different desktop environment than ubuntu.  otherwise almost identical
<PriceChild> _nixMan, you can still install the same applications on each
<dho_ragus> desktop environment?  we don't need no stinking desktop environment :P
<_nixMan> so ubuntu is only gnome?
<SuperLag> If a package is broken, and the --force option doesn't work, what other options do you have for fixing said package?
<PriceChild> _nixMan, depends which "ubuntu" you are talking about
<wastedfluid> Well, Ubuntu comes with gnome.
<wastedfluid> But it's very easy to switch to kde, etc.
<dho_ragus> _nixMan: gnome is the only WM installed, but you can install any of the other ones afterwards.
<MISTERTibbs> _nixMan, gnome is the default but you can install other desktop
<_nixMan> PriceChild: i'm talking about just "ubuntu"
<wastedfluid> Ubuntu = Gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> _nixMan: then yes, ubuntu is gnome
<PriceChild> _nixMan, ubuntu the distribution (all packages in repository) or ubuntu the release (gnome desktop ubuntu) ? :)
<_nixMan> by desktop environments you guys mean gnome, kde, fvwm, and that kinda stuff right?
<wastedfluid> _nixMan; Yes.
<wastedfluid> that's the only difference.. they're almost identical after the gui looks :-)
<IndyGunFreak> _nixMan: go here  http://shots.osdir.com/     and look at different screenshots for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, what you see, is likely gonna be the only differences.. *under the hood* they are the same
<_nixMan> so if i install kde on ubuntu then thats like having ubuntu and kubuntu together?
<spanglesontoast> hmm it's set to the correct place
<spanglesontoast> could the boot.ini be toasted ?
<wastedfluid> _nixMan; well, It's going to be a mess.
<wastedfluid> Because you're going to have kde programs, and gnome programs..and your desktop will be a hell of a mess.
<MISTERTibbs> _nixMan, you'd have  a dual desktop environment
<_nixMan> why is it going to be a mess? most distros let you have more than 1 desktop environment
<IndyGunFreak> _nixMan: sorta, but thats a pain, you'll have 4k KDE apps in your gnome menu, and the same with KDE and gnome apps.
<wastedfluid> try it and see :-)
<wastedfluid> I've done this before.. lol.
<_nixMan> i'm on suse and i have 3 installed, gnome, kde, and xfge
<joebob777as7> gcostello, thank you!
<dho_ragus> _nixMan: it's not that much of a mess
<MISTERTibbs> _nixMan, there is script that will keep the gnome/kde apps separate.  google
<dho_ragus> _nixMan: sure, it's a lot messier underneath, but it's not all that bad.
<wastedfluid> I'd like to switch to KDE myself
* IndyGunFreak agrees with wastedfluid its a mess to have them both installed on one distro.
<dho_ragus> i think you should do it wastedfluid.  you only live once!
<wastedfluid> dho_ragus;  lol.  Well, installing KDE is easy.
<wastedfluid> but, what happens after you remove gnome.. and you have programs like gftp installed
<IndyGunFreak> KDE is the devil
<wastedfluid> that's what I didn' thave the balls to find out :-)
<MISTERTibbs> dho_ragus, just use live CD and make up your mind which distro you prefer
<dho_ragus> MISTERTibbs: huh?
<ndo> hey, guys, nobody can help me? :( i cant find any info on forums. only advice to use other torrent clients ;(
<foey> hey, anyone know of a decent front end or application for Ubuntu which is like XP Media Centre?
<wastedfluid> i'd love to switch to kde though.  kde has always been a preference.. look wise.  I'm just too chicken to install KDE, and attempt to remove gnome.
<MISTERTibbs> dho_ragus, sorry meant the other guy, lol
<dho_ragus> LOL
<PriceChild> foey, linuxmce
<freeman163> whats media center again?
<IndyGunFreak> wastedfluid: i dont' know how anyone uses kde
<wastedfluid> IndyGunFreak; I think it's purrrty
<foey> PriceChild : Any good?
<dho_ragus> i do it with ssh -Y ...  startkde
<_nixMan> google desktop is an os?
<PriceChild> foey, http://linuxmce.org/ :)
<IndyGunFreak> wastedfluid: i consider it completely unuseable.
<IndyGunFreak> _nixMan: no, its a desktop applet
<ndo> hello, am i muted or something -.-
* dho_ragus thinks the definition of "OS" is being blurred
<IndyGunFreak> ndo: yes, you're muted
<dho_ragus> ndo: definitely muted.
<wastedfluid> ndo: but of course :-)
* IndyGunFreak mutes ndo 
<wayoutthere> Hi I need to use shockwave and I have found no way to do so on linux. Is there a way to install IE and use shockwave through that?
<ndo> IndyGnuFreak: hehe
<foey> PriceChild : Is that a new distro? I wanted something for Ubuntu, which I could possibly install, if poss
<_nixMan> what's another os similar to ubuntu?
<eontastico> would there be any reason that a certain piece of software will install and run on a debian machine but not an ubuntu server edition machine
<PriceChild> foey, its meant to be an addon... i'm trying to find the repositories
<eontastico> it's text based, has no dependencies
<PriceChild> foey, maybe its just based on ubuntu
<seanj> _nixMan: BLAG, Fedora, Debian
<PriceChild> foey, gimme a minute :)
<IndyGunFreak> _nixMan: debian
<IndyGunFreak> seanj: fedora?..lol
<foey> PriceChild : ty :)
<seanj> IndyGunFreak: not that I use it or anything
<seanj> :S lol
<PriceChild> foey, i wouldn't mind doing it myself :)
<_nixMan> isn't fedora pretty much redhat?
<wastedfluid> _nixMan;  Deep question.  All of the 2.6's are almost alike anywho. each one just has one or two different features os wise.
<IndyGunFreak> Fedora IS WAY different from ubuntu/debian
<seanj> _nixMan: yeah pretty much< i just compare them because of the default GNOME desktop
<wastedfluid> fedora.. ack
<seanj> BLAG is pretty awesome
<IndyGunFreak> seanj: but cosmetics is where it ends
<wayoutthere> anyone know a way to use Shockwave on linux?
<seanj> based on Fedora though
<ndo> so, guys, nobody have any idea how to solve a problem in deffauld Feisty's BitTorrent client with error 98? or do i have to follow the advice on the forums and install that slow and nasty azureus? -.-
<_nixMan> just because they have the gnome desktop doesn't make them similar at all
<seanj> IndyGunFreak: I'm sorry I said anything now :P
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<_nixMan> does debian come with a working gnome off the shelf or is it hard to configure?
<wastedfluid> ndo; There are lots of bit torret clients.
<IndyGunFreak> !shockwave | wayoutthere
<ubotu> wayoutthere: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<killown> how do i to enable any flags gcc for optmization in dpkg-buildpackage "it compile package in i386 architecture whithout my flags gcc"?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> ndo you better off using utorrent under wine...
<ndo> but, the problem is, im more than happy with exactly thisone default, lightweight BitTorrent client, why cant i just fix the problem?:)
<IndyGunFreak> ndo: i really like Ktorrent
<dho_ragus> ndo: do other torrents work?
<vocx> _nixMan, Ubuntu is not Debian. Nevertheless, yes Gnome has everything.
<CharlieSu> Anyone use SVN version of mythtv and ubuntu 7.04 ?  I'm looking for a good howto on installing it
<IndyGunFreak> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<IndyGunFreak> CharlieSu: but be forewarned, its a pain in the rear
<foey> PriceChild : Ive just rigged up my linux box to my LCD Tv, looks great as it has a VGA, Just wanting to see what its like as a media centre
<ndo> i dont want other torrents cuz i c alredy here, numerous ppl advising everyone thyr own fav. torrent client, same as on forums hehe
<CharlieSu> IndyGunFreak: why so?
<vocx> !best | ndo
<ubotu> ndo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<spanglesontoast> is there any easier way rather than restoring the mbr...?
<IndyGunFreak> CharlieSu: just was, i never got it to work, and watch TV via VLC now.
<dho_ragus> ndo: no, i mean does another torrent *file* work with your preferred torrent client?
<christian> What am I gonna do to play off Quick-time movies at this page? http://www.vx1000.com/footage.htm
<CharlieSu> IndyGunFreak: i have it running on a Gentoo box now..  not trunk though
<IndyGunFreak> CharlieSu: then by all means, have at it.
<macaholic> christian install mplayer
<PriceChild> foey, i'm thinking maybe easier to go with mythtv
<IndyGunFreak> christian: theyre playing fine in mplayer
<PriceChild> foey, the documentation on the wiki is getting amazing for t
<PriceChild> *it
<christian> ktnx
<macaholic> np
<spanglesontoast> anyone ?
<macaholic> u can install it via automatix
<ndo> dho_ragnu: yes, im downloading one torrent atm, and if i open another i get Error 98 'Adres alredy in use' , but in past versions ive used this client, for more torrents simultaneusly
<_nixMan> anyone know how to setup a software raid 1 after i setup my ubuntu installation on 1 disk?
<ajmorris_> macaholic, please do not suggest for people to use automatix :)
<MISTERTibbs> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IndyGunFreak> christian: that is some impressive boarding, who is that?
<IndyGunFreak> macaholic: why would you suggest that?
<christian> IndyGunFreak: I don't know, I just love that cam. :p
<ndo> dho_ragus*
<macaholic> idk it has worked for me
<IndyGunFreak> christian: its impressive.
<vocx> spanglesontoast, do not say "anyone". Repeat your question in regular intervals of a few minutes. Be patient and check the forums.
<IndyGunFreak> !works4me | macaholic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works4me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christian> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I know. :)
<MISTERTibbs> everything I've read clearly indicates that using automatix is a bad idea!  Don't understand why people keep advocating its use.
<christian> But where or what is automatix, I don't find it at my pc when I search for it
<the_walrus> Because people are too lazy to learn the correct way to do things
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme | macaholic
<ubotu> macaholic: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<foey> PriceChild : ok, ive heard of Myth TV, that just like Ubuntu?
<ajmorris_> automatix breaks debian systems, its as simple as that
<PriceChild> foey, feisty includes mythtv in the repositories and should be easy
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: i've had mixed results with it..
<PriceChild> foey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty
<ndo> oke, i guess im stuck with this error, its like im have to go  back search forums -.-
<mikebot> Can I burn a .img to a DVD and have it work in DVD players?
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_:  it seems th biggest issue, is when you try to upgrade your distro, then you're hosed.
<foey> Ok, is this a front end then?
<nikolam> ajmorris_: i didnt manage to run skype. Someone suggested automatix. Should I try it?
<macaholic> no
<macaholic> not for skype
<foey> PriceChild : ok, cheers, is this a front end for the media side then
<the_walrus> mikebot, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. A .img is generally just a raw image file. You may need to convert it to an iso first though
<ajmorris_> no nikolam,
<mikebot> the_walrus: How do I do that?
<Falstius> nikolam: or for anything else.
<PriceChild> foey, mythtv has a frontend and backend
<IndyGunFreak> nikolam: no
<christian> have to repeat; Where at my computer is automatix, I don't find it when I search for it via Places -> Search for files..
<the_walrus> mikebot, sorry thats out of my expertise. I figure you CAN do it, how, is another matter. Sorry
<ajmorris_> nikolam, if there is a way to install something without using automatix, then i suggest you use it
<PriceChild> foey, you have one backend... and then as many frontends as you want over your home network
<nikolam> I tryed everything else ... on fresh installed xubuntu, patched full and all packages and.. nothing
<gan|y|med> hi
<nikolam> Thanks for tip
<mikebot> the_walrus: It's OK, thanks for the help.
<PriceChild> foey, you can also have the frontend and backend on the same machine if needed
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to convert a .img to a .iso?
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, i dont see why people try to upgrade their system with automatix anyway ;)
<gan|y|med> i need help urgently. i cannot access websites on feisty any more, but everything is fine in winxp (same notebook, wlan, ipw2200)
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: no, i mean like, if you go from Feisty to Gutsy, through the normal upgrade process, thats whne automatix hoses your system
<foey> PriceChild : ok, ty. At the moment the frontend is going to be used to play mp3 and avis, would this do the job?
<nikolam> Hmmm and what is your opinion on hmm getlibs script?
<dho_ragus> mikebot: .img files could be one of several formats.  what does it say when you do `file filename.img` ?
<mikebot> dho_ragus: I'm sorry?
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, oh, yeah, but even some simple things like multimedia codecs have been known to hose a system
<mikebot> dho_ragus: Oh, let me try that.
<PriceChild> foey, "I don't know" :) I'm pretty sure it will.... but its also for tv tuners etc.
<dho_ragus> mikebot: in a terminal window, assuming the filename is mymovie.img, type `file mymovie.img`
<seanj> wow, I had no idea Automatix was so awful
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: preachin to the choir my man.. :)
<gan|y|med> before about 2 days ago inet was slow and i could not access some sites, but since then i can access less and less sites (e.g. now i can pretty much only access www.google.co.uk, but i cannot access www.google.com
<dho_ragus> mikebot: that will tell you what kind of file it is
<IndyGunFreak> seanj: it can be..
<mikebot> dho_ragus: UDF filesystem data (version 1.5)
<nikolam> And what do you think about getlibs script?
<seanj> IndyGunFreak: I've never used it, and I'm glad
<foey> PriceChild : Many thanks. Big help! Ill have a play :)
<macaholic> come to think of it nothing i installed with automatix has worked except for mplayer...
<seanj> bbl!
<IndyGunFreak> seanj: when it works, its a cool idea/concept.., but when it hoses something, you might as well reinstall
<dho_ragus> mikebot: ok, so that is a DVD "iso"
<seanj> :( ugh
<dho_ragus> mikebot: the DVD filesystem is UDF.
<gan|y|med> any idea why i would not be able to access almost any website in feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> macaholic: and you recommended it to someone else?
<dho_ragus> mikebot: you should be able to burn that and have it function like a normal dvd.
<mikebot> dho_ragus: OK, that's good, cause I'm trying to make it a DVD.
<mikebot> dho_ragus: What would you use to burn it to a DVD?
<verboz> hi all
<dho_ragus> mikebot: actually i don't burn in linux.
<mikebot> dho_ragus: Ah, OK.
<verboz> i want to generate .deb from .jar file
<verboz> how should i proceed
<verboz> ??
<dho_ragus> verboz: `alien` might do that.
<TJ__> Why do you want to do that?
<macaholic> i didnt really "recommend" it, i merely said you COULD install it
<Falstius> dho_ragus: can you right click on it and select 'write to disk' ?
<IndyGunFreak> macaholic: and a newbie is gonna take that as a recommendation, you know that, don't try semantics
<dho_ragus> Falstius: i'm not the one trying to burn
<macaholic> kk, ill keep that in mind
<mikebot> Falstius: Don't see that under right click menu.
<IndyGunFreak> macaholic: if all of us werent here saying how ignorant that advice was, the guy would be installing it right now.
<TJ__> Verboz, jar files are javascript executables. As far as I know, you don't need to convert them to debs, you need to have the latest java installed and have java run it for you.
<Falstius> mikebot: rename it to .iso and hope for the best ;)
<thinkmassive> I installed ubuntu on my roommate's computer a year ago, and it worked fine until yesterday when grub decided to start throwing Error 18 on boot
<thinkmassive>  I don't understand how this could happen if the BIOS hasn't changed and the hardware is all the same
<mikebot> Falstius: haha, rename it? really?
<thinkmassive> any thoughts?
<verboz> i dont call it javascript, because javascript is another language for the web
<IndyGunFreak> thinkmassive: my first thought... something went wrong
<verboz> :)
<dho_ragus> thinkmassive: my first though, entropy.
<Falstius> mikebot: you should check with file first but yeah should be okay.
<IndyGunFreak> dho_ragus: entropy
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<vocx> thinkmassive, static electricity?  Clean up the case. Reset BIOS, replug the drives, try again.
<dho_ragus> IndyGunFreak: yeah.  things break.
<ultm8> hey folks
<IndyGunFreak> ah.. ok
<ultm8> anybody familiar with GRUB
<mikebot> Falstius: I think k3b is doing the trick.
<vocx> dho_ragus, IndyGunFreak entropy! priceless (a very valid scientific standpoint)
<mikebot> But if not, I'll try that. Thanks a bunch.
<christian> can't I just download mplayer the easily way from their pages, and the install? Which one of these? MPlayer v1.0rc1 source, MPlayer 1.0rc1, Windows MPlayer 1.0rc1, Windows GUI [MPlayer OS X 1.0rc1 Fedora Core RPM packages
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: credit goes to dho_ragus i didn't know what it meant.
<Tiggzz> lo peeps. I have just been looking at the ATI X--- install issue in the noobs section. Is this still needed, or doe sit just install now. Thatwas dated april
<jrib> christian: the easy way is to enable multiverse and install it with your favorite package manager in ubuntu
<christian> jrib, ok, but what's ya mean about 'enable multiverse'?
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: ATI anything, and you can almost always count on problems
<jrib> christian: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !multiverse > christian (see the private message from ubotu)
<bethany> where all the girl hackers at
* dho_ragus agrees with IndyGunFreak 
<vocx> christian, use Add/Remove, or aptitude or apt-get or synaptic.
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, so will I need to do the install from the alternate cd? Will I still be able to use a 64bit version?
<Urilock> i have an ATI graphics card
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: well, 64bit has issues all its own, no matter what video card you use.... if you're new to Linux, i wouldn't mess with it, stick with 32bit.
<Urilock> a tutorial is telling me to do something with it in restricted drivers
<dho_ragus> 64-bit is over-rated.
<Urilock> i went to restricted drivers and it tells me there is nothing there
<IndyGunFreak> dho_ragus: not only that, its ridiculous the hoop jumping you must go through for things as simple as flash
<Paddy_EIRE> Urilock: what card is it
<macaholic> what card do you have?
<Urilock> hold on let me check
<prof> Hi I just was given a sun ultra 80 expert 3D. I know nothing about sun other than I want ubuntu on it. I see there is sparc minimal install, but does ubuntu (linux in general) really run well on these machines? Or will I be hacking away several days? Thanks!!!
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, ok will do. I did ask before and was told no problem but that was before I found the ati issue.
<Urilock> Radeon x600?
<Urilock> i think thats it
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: you might get it to work, you might not, i'd just stick with 32bit, no matter wht.. thats my personal opinion.
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak so still alternate, or can I go from the livecd?
<Urilock> i have 2
<fromo> anyone know how to fix the terminal font so it displays ANSI/ascii correctly?
<Urilock> one says PCIE on it and the other doesnt
<phiqtion> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: ive got perfectly comptabile hardware w/ Nvidia, and i only use the Alternate, i don't like the live cd's, so i'm probably not the best person to ask.. :)
<phiqtion> amarok doesn't run on gnome?
<Urilock> i just got ubuntu so im not sure
<Urilock> i have amarok on gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> phiqtion: yes it does
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: sure it does.... i use it all the time on gnome.
<fromo> it needs some kde junk to run though
<DrHalan> if i exectue a console application in code::blocks the window looks different than the nomral terminal, why?
<Urilock> almost every time it crashed
<IndyGunFreak> amarok is by far the best IPOD syncing tool.
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, I am going to be using mythtv on it, and recoding video. Thats why I thought I'd take advantage of the 64bit. But knowing how bad 64bit is in Doze, I did wonder
<Urilock> but i reinstalled it and its fine now
<Urilock> can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: its just my opinion, i wouldn't mess with it, but do as you please
<vocx> prof, most people know nothing about Sun systems either, so good luck with that. I believe there is a subforum in ubuntuforums.org discussing Sparc, as well as subforums for the other architectures.
<macaholic> urilock: wat exactly is ur problem?
<vocx> !enter | Urilock
<ubotu> Urilock: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> Urilock: what do you need help with?
<phiqtion> i try to install it, and it says it needs alot of dependencies
<prof> thanks vocx!
<phiqtion> any help on amarok on gnome?
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, I'll bow to superior experiance. As I have none!!
<christian> jrib; I didn't get much out of that. :/ And yeah, I wrote the PM
<jrib> phiqtion: what's the issue?
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: yes, because its a KDE app, and it needs a lot of kde dependencies, install them, and don't worry about it.
<Paddy_EIRE> phiqtion: yes, if your using apt-get or aptitude youll be fine
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: lol, i wouldn't go that far
<jrib> christian: did you manage to enable multiverse?
<macaholic> Urilock: if it is a driver problem with ati install envy, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<nerwo> I am not able to boot Ubuntu properly. I just get "Hard disk boot sector invalid", so I have to insert the Ubuntu CD and select "Boot from first hard disk". That's not cool at all
<Urilock> i have envy
<Urilock> i used it
<Urilock> and when i loged in using Xgl
<MISTERTibbs> nerwo, are you dual booting??
<vocx> !envy | Urilock macaholic
<ubotu> Urilock macaholic: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<christian> vocx, When I searched for mplayer in Add/Remove it only found kaffeine,
<Urilock> it all messed up :S
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lmao.. haven't saw that one.
<Urilock> all of the graphics went crazy
<nerwo> no, but Ive made a partition to install xp on later
<JanWinnicki> hello everyone
<macaholic> envy does the same thing...
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, well thanks anyway. I'll try the live cd, if it don't work then I'll go alternate. hell, it's only 20mins!!
<vocx> christian, probably you need to enable the correct repositories as jrib said. Please follow ubotu guides.
<phiqtion> HELP!!! i just opened software sources and i have ALOT of repositories i DID NOT add!!!
<MISTERTibbs> nerwo, that's weird.  so you ONLY have ubuntu right??
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: very true..
<TOXICFUSIONX> sup peeps
<Paddy_EIRE> phiqtion: pastebin
<macaholic> i dont't use envy but its easier then installing it manually
<jrib> phiqtion: like?
<Urilock> i dont think my graphics drivers are working right
<macaholic> how so?
<Tanman> some of the repositories from the nz section don't work
<Urilock> device type: unknown
<fromo> anyone know how to fix the terminal font so it displays ANSI/ASCII properly?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati | Urilock
<ubotu> Urilock: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> macaholic: system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager is pretty easy
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: its proably not that big of a deal.., you probably have a bunch there that have been commented out.
<Tanman> does anyone know what is going with that? they time out
<macaholic> jrib: but thats not the newest one
<nerwo> yes, on a 30 gb partition + a 30 gb of empty space for xp (and 1gb of swap of course)
<macaholic> jrib: in fact I don't think envy even has the newest one
<genefitz> With Ubuntu, I always had issues with the restricted drivers. They eitehr screwed up my resolution something awful or set my monitor at such a low frequency, it sucked..
<MISTERTibbs> nerwo, type of computer??
<jrib> christian: ?
<Jeruvy> ok Fiesty in play here. Why can't I get apache2 to work?  It's installed and the service is running but no connection to 'localhost' .  Something I'm missing?
<genefitz> And it didn't matter using Envy or the stanard Ubuntu repo
<Grungebunny> Hello, im in the process of installing compiz fusion and at this point it says "Now you just have to log off, log into your Xgl session and run Compiz Fusion." what does this mean?
<IndyGunFreak> Jeruvy: probably.
<nerwo> Compal CL 50 laptop
<christian> jrib; I didn't find that in System -> Administration -> System Sources. But why can't I install mplayer as I've allways done? Trough Add/Remove or terminaL?
<Jeruvy> IndyGunFreak: thanks for clearing that up, now how about something lucid :)
<genefitz> Grungebunny, hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<macaholic> Grungebunny: right click options at login and choose gnome w/ XGL
<MISTERTibbs> nerwo, not familiar with CL50.  what year is that??
<phiqtion> im trying to install amarok thru apt-get but it says i can't install
<thinkmassive> Jeruvy: firewall?
<IndyGunFreak> Jeruvy: i don' mess w/ apache, sorry.. was just pointing out the obvious
<jrib> christian: the first tab of Software Sources has several checmarks.  One of them corresponds to Multiverse.  Do you see it?  mplayer is in multiverse, that's why you need it
<Urilock> sudo apt-get install amarok
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: what does it say?
<Urilock> i think
<Jeruvy> thinkmassive: no firewall
<genefitz> oops. XGL. not Xorg, my bad
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: jsut sudo apt-get install amarok, hit y, and let it go.
<nerwo> another weird thing is that my hard drive is displayed as sda (although I didn't think ist was an SCSI drive) The computer is appx 4 years old I think
<phiqtion> his application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'amarok' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Paddy_EIRE> nerwo: yes its sda now
<Paddy_EIRE> !sda
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: what does it want to remove?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Urilock> lol
<Urilock> im now downloading some 114mb thing
<phiqtion> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't say
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: then its not gonna remove anything
<summer_s4> I need ubuntu to work with java but it wont
<vocx> !java | summer_s4
<IndyGunFreak> !java
<MISTERTibbs> summer_s4, you have to install java first
<krzee> i am running ubuntu on my MBP, trying to turn on DMA so my dvd will play well, but getting this error:
<ubotu> summer_s4: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nerwo> Do you mean Ubuntu has just abolished using the hda term for hard drives?
<IndyGunFreak> MISTERTibbs: lol, classic
<krzee> $u$u/dev/scd0:
<krzee>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<krzee>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<MISTERTibbs> IndyGunFreak, "when the student is ready, the teacher will appear."
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<krzee> ignore the $u$u pls
<mneptok> nerwo: ATA librarires were replaced with piix_ata which uses sd* for PATA
<Paddy_EIRE> nerwo: yeah...I think hda is still used for other drive types not sure
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: did you get it figured out?
<christian> jrib; I found it. Am I supposed to have that turned on or off?
<m0dY> does Ubuntu have a pre made xen guest kernel ?
<Urilock> brb restart :D
<summer_s4> I know i have to install java first, it wont let me
<mneptok> summer_s4: define "won't let me"
<MISTERTibbs> summer_s4, are you logged in as root?
<phiqtion> IndyGunFreak: no :(
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: what is the problem?
<nerwo> ok, I guess I ought to know this but is hd0=floppy drive?
<mneptok> nerwo: no. fd0
<christian> jrib: i suggest is gonna be off, cause it was on.
<summer_s4> MNEPTOK: it says something like the thing is broken (i forgot)
<nerwo> then what is hd0?
<Paddy_EIRE> mneptok: you still use the floppy drive
<mneptok> summer_s4: "it?"
<summer_s4> mneptok: it says it conflicts with other software
<mneptok> summer_s4: "it" *what*?!
<Infected_PC> does anyone have AWN?
<dho_ragus> mneptok: he's talking about that.
<summer_s4> mneptok: it conflicts with other software.
<mneptok> summer_s4: a magical elf comes out of your monitor and yells that through a megaphone?
<jrib> christian: it's supposed to be on
<dho_ragus> LOL
* summer_s4 punches mneptok:
<JanWinnicki> hm... every time i plug in my iPod rhytmbox automatically pops up. i don't want it to, because i prefer exaile. all rhytmbox plugins are disabled. how to disable this "function"?
<christian> jrib, ok. and now?
<vocx> summer_s4, please be specific. Do not think others can guess what you see on your screen.
<mneptok> summer_s4: my car is broken. i think there's a problem with the metal thing.
<jrib> christian: now go to a terminal and type: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mplayer   (this way we can be sure without using a gui)
<MISTERTibbs> vocx, "I sense you are correct.  We are not telepaths."
<JanWinnicki> ...without uninstalling rhytmbox :)
<UnluckyMike> JanWinnicki, System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<vocx> MISTERTibbs, "I sense I'm correct"
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, If I've got a display when in live cd, will I still have on eonce it's installed, or does it not work like that?
<JanWinnicki> UnluckyMike: right! thanks ;)
<IndyGunFreak> JanWinnicki: have you been able transfer to an IPOD w/ exaille.. even with the ipod plugin.
<IndyGunFreak> i've had no luck with that
<UnluckyMike> yeah bud
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: as long as all goes well, it should
<JanWinnicki> IndyGunFreak: yes, i am able to transfer mp3's to ipod with exaile
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wonder what i'm doing wrong
<saintberry> hey all
<lashmoove> what's the gconf-editor key to enable single click?
<MISTERTibbs> hey saintberry
<saintberry> very new here - im having a problem with installing - can anyone help?
<vocx> !ask | saintberry
<ubotu> saintberry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, talk to me.  I MIGHT be able to help
<UnluckyMike> this is off topic but... I install satellite dishes and one of my customers was an 84 year old lady. I was looking at her computer and happened to notice she used Ubuntu. Just goes to show you.
<Paddy_EIRE> lashmoove: you can just open a nautilus window the choose edit > preferences > behaviour
<vocx> UnluckyMike, off topic!
<lashmoove> Paddy_eire:thanks
<genefitz> saintberry, what's your issue?
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, what size wold you recommend the partitions to be on an 80gb drive. I want to put my home seperate, after much recommendation
<krzee> heh thats kinda a personal decision
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: well, i never separate my home partition, i see people's reasoning, but it serves no use to me.... so i couldn't realy give you a recommendation.
<christian> jrib: is it finnish now? :pV
<toad6147> I'm having problems d/l a ISO that gives a goodd MD5.  What gives?
<christian> Setting up mplayer (1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1) ...
<christian> christian@christian-desktop:~$
<sotec_prod> anyone know of an Ubuntu or linux program that can control the speed of cpu/case fans?
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: generally, depending on media files you want to add, etc, 10-12gigs would be plenty for a normal ubuntu install, but you want to use Mythtv, so you'll need more than that, probably in the 25-35
<vocx> christian, yes. Now look at your menu. Or type "mplayer"
<saintberry> well, basically the install just hangs after i start it. i get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, after about 10min that goes away to nothing. the cd spins the whole time yet not HDD access, eventually the cd stops spinning and im left with a bank screen.
<saintberry> i have done a mem test and tested the cd, both passed fine
<macaholic> genefitz: btw does compiz work now?
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, what are your computer specs??
<Paddy_EIRE> sotec_prod: I think lsensors does although I cant be sure
<summer_s4> quit read error 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169 (overly excessive pi)
<krillin> anyone here have a dell inspiron 1420n with preloaded ubuntu? if so, i'd like to know how well the hardware is supported
<jrib> christian: yes
<christian> vocx: You mean my desktop? No mplayer there.
<macaholic> grungebunny: compiz work now
<genefitz> mecaholic: I don't use compiz, I use beryl. I found it easier to install and use..
<saintberry> im installing on a rather old notebook: celeron 2.2ghz, intel vga, 128mb pc2100 ram (i could prolly find more of that in the house)
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, so say 30 for system , 2gb for sway and the rest home?
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: sudo aptitude install gmplayer
<vocx> christian, hit Alt+F1
<macaholic> genefitz: meant grungebunny, sorry
<genefitz> Not to mention there is an easy-install for Fedora with Beryl, seemingly easier than Compiz
<saintberry> its a dell inspiron 1100
<Tiggzz> swap sorry
<christian> jrib, the player looks just like it was before i installed it.. I don't even see the streaming.
<Grungebunny> macaholic I think so.. I don't understand the command to get the cube effect...
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: i guess that would work..... don't know, you need to leave some room for windows to expand
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, try using the alternate installer on your CD
<jrib> christian: you asked how to install mplayer.  What are you trying to do then?
<macaholic> grungebunny: ctrl atl arrows
<genefitz> mecaholic, okay, I was wondering...lol
<macaholic> grungebunny: brb
<saintberry> MISTERTibbs: the "install with driver update CD"?
<vocx> Paddy_EIRE, I see no gmplayer... but do "aptitude search mplayer"
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, no.  I believe that's the 3rd option.  From the top, you want the 2nd one down
<Tiggzz> IndyGunFreak, the 80 is entirely for ubuntu, doze is on a seperate drive
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: oh ok.
<IndyGunFreak> then i guess that would work.
<saintberry> MISTERTibbs: cheers, will try now
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: In my personal opinion smplayer is the best frontend to mplayer yet... it aint in the repos use getdeb.net
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, good luck
<christian> jrib: I'm conna see this little clip
<IndyGunFreak> Tiggzz: but like i said, i don't ever install ubuntu that way, so i can't say for sure.
<christian> http://www.tacky.no/skateboard/video/vis_video.asp?id=13857
<vocx> Paddy_EIRE, okay.
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: works fine
<sotec_prod> Windows has a great program called SpeedFan that I use on that partition, but linux doesn't seem to have any at all, so it's looking like XP will just be my gaming interface, and linux my main desktop. oh well.
<jrib> christian: if you want to install the plugin for your browser, then you need to install "mozilla-mplayer", remove whatever your current plugin is (probably totem-mozilla), and restart your browser
<Mike22e> wolferine, i got it working now. and i started installing a new login theme.. and now right before it gets to the login screen, the screen stays blank with a loading crusor... any idea how i can undo my changes or soemthing?
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Are you using firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> sotec_prod: best way, linux just aint supported for gaming as well as win
<sotec_prod> and linux/wine can't utilize the program I/O detection for the fans in SpeedFan
<jrib> christian: and you may or may not need w32codecs as well
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: ofcourse
<jrib> !w32codecs > christian (see the private message from ubotu)
<sotec_prod> no, linux isn't. unfortunately
<christian> jrib: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer ?
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, how do you install?
<Mike22e> anyone know why i cant login to ubuntu? the screen stays blank right before i get to the login screen??
<Grungebunny> okay.. I think the issue is the Xgl session im not positive what this is...
<sotec_prod> ET is still my favorite game though
<sotec_prod> :)
<wolferine> Mike22e, you can direct your questions to the channel
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: I know the problem, 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: /swap and everything else on /home..
<IndyGunFreak> i dont create a separate partition for /home
<jrib> christian: yes, and remove totem-mozilla.  I have to go now, but that should do it.  If you still need help, Paddy_EIRE seems to understand the issue and is always helpful :)
<Jeruvy> all fixed
<mEck0> is it possible to open more than one file in vim at a time? as like each file is in a tab or something?
<christian> ok, tnx for all your help jrib :)
<martinY> Hey, does anyone know what the compatability is like for the Lenovo N100 3000 Laptop?
<krillin> i've read some reports online that the graphics card provided with the dell inspiron 1420n isn't so well supported and the wireless works with open, WPA, but not with WEP. i want to make sure all the hardware i buy is fully functional
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, ??? again please. You create two partitions or three?
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Did you install the plugins or did you just install mplayer and it worked?
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: two... 1 swap, and the rest is for home and associated files
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: perform these commands
<Paddy_EIRE> $ cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Paddy_EIRE> $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<Paddy_EIRE> $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
<Mike22e> anyone know why my screen stays blank right before the login screen??
<Jeruvy> krillin: WEP is deprecated, WPA is better
<saintberry> MISTERTibbs: doesn't look good so far, after i choose the option i get an ubuntu logo with a progress bar going back and forwards. after that screen im back to the flashing cursor and no signs of activity. i'll give it a few more mins though...
<martinY> Mike22e: Has your xserver log shown any errors?
<vocx> krillin, there is the a subforum regarding Dell computers in ubuntuforums.org  You will find plenty of info there.
<krillin> Jeruvy: i know, but i still want the wireless card to work if the hardware supports WEP at least
<christian> paddy: bash: $: command not found
<krillin> vocx: okay, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: once you've done that restart Firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: no starting after the &
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, don't give up.  My first 2 attempts didn't follow the script but eventiually worked.
<lashmoove> what is the gconf-editor key to get the trash on the desktop ?
<Mike22e> martinY, i dont know how to check anything.. i dont know how to get a terminal or anything.
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: oops after the $ rather
<mEck0> I solved my problem...
<MISTERTibbs> saintberry, also, on the off chance that your system was overwhelmed, try xubuntu.  much lower requirements
<saintberry> MISTERTibbs: cool will download as a fallback
<martinY> You can get onto the console by pressing CTRL + ALT + F1to6
<vocx> Paddy_EIRE, do people a favor and do not use $ to indicate the shell. I believe it is better to quote it like this "man ln"
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: yeah my bad
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Write it again, I don't know what to edit. .:P
<ion> where can I find a good review of ubuntu's features and screenshots?
<martinY> Mike22e: You can get onto the console by pressing CTRL + ALT + F1to6
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: ok
<Mike22e> martinY, ahh, thanks
<Mike22e> martinY, what should i check to see whats wrong? any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34001/  <--here just perform them one after another
<vocx> ion, in the forums you can find the "weekly newsletter" with countless links to other sites talking about Ubuntu.
<ion> ok
<dho_ragus> LDAP drives me nuts
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: it should just skip on to the next line each time.... then restart firefox
<Mike22e> anyone know what i do to reset the login manager settings?
<Mike22e> is there a hidden .folder i can delete in home?
<vocx> ion, oh, I just remembered. There is a electronic magazine concerning Ubuntu, with guides and plenty of screenshots. They even have a subforum in the Community section, I believe. Naturally the magazine is free.
<martinY> mike22e: Go back to the black screen, press control + alt + F7, then press control + alt + backspace. Do any error messages show?
<ion> vocx, Tankyou
<ion> thankyou *
<vocx> ion, Tank you too :)
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: any joy..?
<Grungebunny> okay compiz is working!!
<Grungebunny> yayayy
<ion> hehe
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi everyone, just one question about wireless support; ubuntu can handle wpa right?
<dho_ragus> Ar-Pharazon: yes
<Mike22e> martinY, im in console now.. how do i go back to restart X?
<Paddy_EIRE> !wifi Ar-Pharazon
<Paddy_EIRE> !wifi | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Does it play of quicktime and windows video player files?
<martinY> Mike22e: What does your screen say now?
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: yes if you have all the codecs required installed
<Grungebunny> ohh thats sooo cool with the ctrl/alt mouse button.. does anyone have a good website that gives detailed lists of all the compiz effects ?
<chuy_max> Mike22e, sudo gdm
<Paddy_EIRE> !resticted | christian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike22e> martinY, nothing, just at a console.
<Ar-Pharazon> dho_ragus: was wpa added recently? my 7.0 cd is a few months old and only had wep.
<Rexor_Moon> I have a question.  Where can I find the directory of installation files for my games on linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | christian
<ubotu> christian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martinY> Mike22e: sudo gdm
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, one of the times I tried it, it popped up somekind of popup-window with the player. :s
<Mike22e> martinY, it says already in GDM..
<|krzee|> hahah
<|krzee|> that reminds me of saying "type alt+f4" when everyone was in mirc
<Overdrive> hi, i'm trying to install some basic packages in ubuntu 64 bits version, but i can't find the major part of packages :-/
<Overdrive> (like emacs, xorg, etc...)
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: how do you mean...maybe you where using gxine at the time
<|krzee|> i tested the cntrl alt f7, cntrl alt backspace
<|krzee|> doh!
<Pici> Overdrive: Where are you looking?
<martinY> Mike22e: ctrl+alt+f7, then ctrl + alt+backspace
<vocx> Ar-Pharazon, WPA has been supported for ages. Ubuntu does not handle WPA per se, but the drivers that control your wireless card and wpa_supplicant.
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: show me what your trying to watch and Ill tell you if its behaving as it should
<Overdrive> Pici: i'm using apt-cache search emacs e.g. and nothing :-/
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.tacky.no/skateboard/video/vis_video.asp?id=52365
<Mike22e> martinY, yeah, it doesnt show any error. just blank screen with loading cursor. like before the login screen, usually it does that for 1 second. but now it stays like that forever.. loading..
<Overdrive> Pici: i imagine that the major part of packages are not ported to 64 bits version, btw i'm trying to configure if not exist the package to ia64, try to install to ia32
<mmc2> is us.archives.ubuntu.com down?
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: no its working fine... Its embedded into the page
<shk> can anyone help me with a simple grub question?
<Rexor_Moon> my problem is that I'm trying to find a file install directory of a game to drop a package of music files into
<vocx> !ask | shk
<ubotu> shk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shk> oh jeez
<Pici> Overdrive: Thats odd, Have you done an apt-get update lately?
<Paddy_EIRE> shk: since when are grub questions simple :P
<shk> haha
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I know it was like that when i used Windows, but nothing is happening now.
<martinY> Mike22e: sorry, im really not an expert on ubuntu, just your average user. I dont know what to suggest
<macaholic> grungebunny: just go to system > settings > compizconf settings and click on things and go to actions
<Paddy_EIRE> shk: just kidding what is it
<shk> well after doing update && upgrade i get an extra version in my bootloader
<shk> like ubuntu somethingsomething .15 and .16
<Mike22e> anyone know what i do to reset the login manager settings?
<Paddy_EIRE> whats in place of the video what does it say...info
<bluebanana> why does gftp disconnect me after a short time?
<freeman163> me too
<shk> me wants to remove the old one
<Grungebunny> macaholic im there... im looking at the desktop zoom it says <super> button 3.. what does this mean?
<freeman163> just load the .16 i think
<bluebanana> I don't want to have to keep re-connecting to my site
<Overdrive> Pici: oh right :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> shk: yes that is the new kernel
<shk> yes but im a psycho and i cant stand having the old one even present, lol
<martinY> Mike22e: perhaps sudo apt-get remove gdm , then sudo apt-get install gdm
<Paddy_EIRE> shk: I find my lappy works best for me with the .15
<freeman163> well, if ya find out tell me
<shk> Paddy, how so?
<mmc2> Mike22e sudo gdm-setup should get you something
<shk> well freeman you can comment it out in menu.lst
<ibanex> i'm in the sudo group but i get "tux is not allowed to run sudo on linux.  This incident will be reported."
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: If you don't saw what I wrote:  Yeah, I know it was like that when i used Windows, but nothing is happening now.
<Paddy_EIRE> shk: that list is easy hidden and you can have it boot straight into your prefered kernel
<Tanman> its the nz.archive.ubuntu.com that don't work anymore
<Tanman> for apt
<shk> its not about that i just want to remove the old one
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: did you perform those commands
<christian> yeah
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Yes
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: also do 'sudo aptittude remove totem-mozilla'
<Paddy_EIRE> wait
<|krzee|> hrm, when i hit cntrl alt f7 , cntrl alt backspace, did it leave my account running??
<lashmoove> how would I add a launcher to the applications menu?
<|krzee|> cause i just got a ping reply from my irc client that was running
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: its 'sudo aptitude remove totem-mozilla'
<jrib> lashmoove: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Paddy_EIRE> lashmoove: use alacarte menu editor
<Greyscale__> How do I start a torrent in rtorrent?
<vocx> shk, Paddy_EIRE, freeman163 in order to remove the kernel properly you need to remove "linux-image-(kernel)-generic"  so it would be "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic" or whatever the correct version is. It should update properly the "menu.lst" also
<shk> thank you !
<lashmoove> jrib thanks
<jrib> Greyscale__: 'man rtorrent' should explain it, idk offhand
<Greyscale__> Read that, wasn't helpful
<Greyscale__> I have a putty session with man torrent in it :/
<bagualas> hello, i'm getting this error: You don't have permission to access
<morodock_> does anyone know if there is a new beryl repository? This one doesn't seem to work for me anymore : http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<Greyscale__> has everything but how to start a torrent from a .torrent file
<bagualas> already try to upload all files again, but nothing =\
<Mike22e> anyone know why my screen stays blank right before the login screen??
<Greyscale__> bagualas, chmod them to 666?
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: if that still does not work then follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx+firefox
<jrib> morodock_: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<bagualas> grayscale, wrong channel
<bagualas> =/
<morodock_> thanks jrib
<bagualas> but thanks Greyscale__
<Overdrive> Pici: really i install amd64 bits ubuntu version, is the same for intel 64 bits version right?
<Pici> Overdrive: Yes.
<monkey_instinct> did someone installed compiz fusion 0.5.2?
<vocx> bagualas, you need to give information on what you are trying to achieve. The error means you do not have permissions to write or read or install something usually.
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Actually, I get a link which follows me to a plug-in now! :p but the url does not exist.
<phiqtion> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Overdrive> Pici: ok thanks :-) sorry but is my first computer in 64 bits and i'm lost in some options :-)
<softwork> good web hosts in europe?
<softwork> euros!
<softwork> please
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: thats correct
<vocx> !offtopic | softwork
<ubotu> softwork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Greyscale__: ^S to start a torrent it seems
<jrib> !offtopic | softwork
<bethany> ick was the server messed up for a min :|
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: now we are getting somewhere,  now are you sure you have installed all the restricted codecs
<MISTERTibbs> bagualas, make sure you're logged in as root
<bagualas> vocx, this error happend on joomla... I posted in the wrong channel =\
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | christian
<ubotu> christian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bethany> hey does anyone know if I can fun multiple sights on an apache server ?
<bethany> sites*
<kitche> bethany, yes
<bethany> sweetness
<vanberge> anybody use 'synergy' ?
<vocx> MISTERTibbs, why do you keep suggesting people should go "root" ?
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Yes I am, but maybe I was supposed to remove 'totem-mozilla' first? I'll try the 3 command over again. :)
<bethany> which conf file do I configure for that
<Pici> bethany: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jrib> christian, Paddy_EIRE: did your video not work after installing mozilla-mplayer, removing totem-mozilla, and installing w32codecs?
<monkey_instinct> compiz fusion 0.5.2 gives me error messages when i try to compile
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: thats what to do.
<morodock_> vanberge: synergy rocks!
<kitche> bethany, well if you want virtual hosts you have to edit the file as Pici said
<bethany> thanks pici and kitche :)
<vanberge> morodock_, i heard about it... and i installed it... but im stuck a bit on using it!
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Will you give me that url again? :p
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: no, the plugins go to the wrong folder so he has to ln them
<bethany> I want to run multiple sites maybe 2 or 3
<PriceChild> monkey_instinct, #ubuntu-effects please
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: sure
<MISTERTibbs> vocx, I had the darndest time installing anything before i figured out why i didn't have privleges.  Root just makes it easier to getrdone.
<bethany> just to play for now
<Overdrive> Pici: maybe is a question half offtopic, but linux kernel supports 100% quad core? ubuntu detects the 4 cores... but i don't know if the support is full or not...
<bethany> my html is getting better I'm moving into php
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34001/
<vanberge> morodock_, you have to mess with your xorg config?
<vocx> MISTERTibbs, but what about "sudo" ? Didn't like it?
<Pici> Overdrive: I'm really not sure, sorry.
<morodock_> no, just make sure the clients are able to connect
<bethany> I have loads of sites Ive made but I didn't know if I could do more
<Hirvinen> Overdrive: Yed it is.
<Hirvinen> *Yes
<bethany> one more question
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: erm, on feisty?
<Overdrive> Hirvinen: ok :-) thz
<MISTERTibbs> vocx, i like it because it's safer than root, but having to sudo each and evertime is a pain in the ass.
<bicchi> How do i create a bootable usb flash drive; i do not have a cd drive?
<morodock_> you may have firewall issues, are both clients on that same OS and same network?
<bethany> do I have to run the site on port 80 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: strange over sight...even on linux mint which has them preinstalled you must do the same thing
<Rexor_Moon> can someone help me?  I need to know where to find installation file directories for games.
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: it works fine here
<Pici> MISTERTibbs: sudo -i then.
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx+firefox  <---reports here
<MISTERTibbs> Pici, thanks.  i'll look at the man page
<Pici> Rexor_Moon: What are you looking for? /usr/share/games/
<Overdrive> mmm in ubuntu there is a way to use a real root account without sudo?
<bethany> moro you talking to me ?
<Rexor_Moon> I'll try that
<vocx> MISTERTibbs, still, do not recommend root to new users.     And you are not allowed to say a** in here.
<MISTERTibbs> vocx, ok.  understood.  also: _)#(@_)(%&)^(&_!!!!
<morodock_> bethany: no, was taking to vanberge
<Rexor_Moon> part of my problem is that I'm used to windows, so the names on the file directories are completely unfamiliar to me
<bethany> oh
<Pici> !sudo > Overdrive (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bicchi> /# ubuntuforums
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: I have noticed that sometimes it works straight away providing you do so in the correct order...otherwise the plugins go to the wrong directory
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: then you must either cut paste or ln
<Overdrive> Pici: i know, but my question was, if it is possible use root account and not normal account + sudo
<morodock_> bethany: but as for your question about running multiple sites, yes, you can run them all on port 80, or different ports, or different IPs.
<Overdrive> (under ubuntu of course)
<vocx> Overdrive, of course it is possible, but the documentation on how to do it is hidden and no one knows.
<bethany> how would I do them on the same port :|
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/112055
<rickey> hello i am new to ubuntu
<bethany> wouldn't it just get directed to the same one
<JESTER> hello
<rickey> is this a good place to get help?
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Now I don't see no player at all.... And in the bottom left (Were you can see if the page is working) It stay's done
<JESTER> i dont know
<vocx> !ubuntu | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JESTER> i need some tho
<Pici> Overdrive: Hm, I thought information about re-enabling root was in that link, but I must be mistaken.
<bethany> the one I have now I just use nat on my router settings and open port 80 on the pc with the server and they can see it
<JESTER> i got 2 graphics cards
<JESTER> i cant run my ati because my intel takes it over
<JESTER> lol
<vocx> !ask | rickey JESTER
<ubotu> rickey JESTER: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rexor_Moon> hrmmm, my next problem is, I can't get permission to edit my own files, as in add the new soundtrack files to the game's data folder
<Overdrive> Pici: ok, i'm going to read!! :-)
<Pici> Overdrive: You can do `sudo passwd` to set a password for root. But as you know, we dont like to suggest that. :)
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: ah, you're right, -dvx is unlinked here too.  Thanks
<JESTER> how to i get it to work then rickey
<Rafaell> someone has ati radeon video card ??
<JESTER> me
<goldenfox> hello
<JESTER> ati radeon 9200 series
<JESTER> which is 9250
<Rafaell> oh its mine to
<JESTER> lol
<Rafaell> xstasy 9200
<JESTER> ur not workin?
<goldenfox> i have nVidia card
<JESTER> yeah
<Rafaell> no
<vocx> !ati | JESTER Rafaell
<ubotu> JESTER Rafaell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rafaell> what driver u use ?
<vocx> !enter | JESTER Rafaell
<ubotu> JESTER Rafaell: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rafaell> i try it
<JESTER> i did
<JESTER> lol
<Overdrive> Pici: is only to know how to do :-P
<version5> hey guys, quick question. I have a program that segmentation faults but wont produce a core dump for some reason. Its not an issue with ulimits or anything because i have other programs that produce core dumps fine
<JESTER> i read everything
<JESTER> just installed like 14 ati drivers
<JESTER> it just wont work
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: No, wrong movie, it's still saying I need a plugin
<JESTER> dude
<aa_> what software would I use to keep a calendar/ contacts etc and keep them synced between work, home, laptop, pda etc
<Rj_Br> guys i have an issue about installing a dstro of ubuntu
<JESTER> just go to application add remove and look up media players
<rickey> i am just happy tp be here , ill sit and read for a wile if it is ok
<JESTER> ok..
<Pici> rickey: There are about 1000 people idling, so we dont mind :)
<Rj_Br> i have an edgy installed into flash drive
<vocx> rickey, we wished everyone behaved like you. Welcome.
<bethany> I love linux I take back wanting to kill my brother for putting it on my laptop
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: And the url still not works.
<Rj_Br> with persistent feature, casper-rw partition
<Laeelin> my DSL modem has NAT forwarding enabled to 192.168.254.2 (my linux box) that computer has firestarter running and is forwarding anything on port 80 to my web server (192.168.1.229) ... from outside the network, my.wan.ip is forwarding just fine... from inside the network, anything directed to my.wan.ip is stopped at my DSL modem... how can I tell iptables that anything addressed to my.wan.ip on port 80 should go to 192.168.1.229?
<JESTER> omg me and whats his name need help with a ati radeon 9200 series
<Samurai_Dan_> How do i add XGL session ?
<JESTER> omg
<JESTER> dude
<JESTER> just plug up the cable
<JESTER> lol
<Rj_Br> the question is:
<vocx> !enter | JESTER
<Rafaell> JESTER when i start the ubuntu, the monitor turns black, but i have downloaded the driver fglrx and now cant load the device, no screen found
<ubotu> JESTER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phiqtion> can anybody paste me the orginal sources.list that shipped with feisty?
<JESTER> rafaell
<PriceChild> santeri, #ubuntu-effects please
<Pici> !sourceomatic | phiqtion
<JESTER> the screen dont do nothing
<ubotu> phiqtion: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JESTER> heres what happens
<bethany> I install ati drivers on my laptop it wasn't hard
<JESTER> i boot up with ati card in
<JESTER> it loads the screen
<bethany> wiki has a good readme
<JESTER> goes black
<KleRo1> hello, i just downloaded a .sfx file but I don't understand how to open it... any suggestions?
<Samurai_Dan_> How do i add XGL session to the available session choices? ?
<Pici> JESTER: Stop pressing enter.
<Pici> JESTER: read what Ubotu is telling you
<bluebanana> Can anyone here teach me how to make a Drupal database on my website? (Step 2 on http://drupal.org/node/260). Thanks
<Rexor_Moon> ok, question here, what's the terminal command to add files to a directory?
<bethany> I think it's written in a 7th grade reading level
<JESTER> then i have to switch to my intel just to get video.. but it glitches up and restarts the computer
<JESTER> ubuntu aint told me nothing
<Rj_Br> can i perform a regular install of ubuntu into a pendrive?
<Overdrive> Pici: is incredible faster quad core in ubuntu launching xorg+gnome :-/
<Overdrive> 1 second!!
<EADG_> Rexor_Moon: cp or mv filename dir
<Rafaell> what drive do u use ? JESTER
<bluebanana> How can i find out whether my web-host provides mysql?
<KleRo1> any suggestions on how to open an .sfx file?!
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx+firefox <--follow this
<Rj_Br> with no knopix way of working
<JESTER> i dont get x error or nothing its just a static screen with the ubuntu logo dissapearing
<jrib> bluebanana: ask your web host if they provide mysql
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Will do, tnx for url.
<JESTER> i just got some thing that installed the ati stuff for me
<JESTER> the drivers
<Twigathy_> I have a multimedia keyboard (Specifically an MS Natural Multimedia thingy) and 2 soundcards (Onboard shiyte and an Audigy). How do I get the volume up / down buttons to control the correct device?
<shk> can anyone tell me how to get wifi to work when I already have "wireless connection" in network and roaming mode enabled and iwconfig picks up my card?
<JESTER> i love this i deleted my windows for this but it just wont work with my crappy g card
<bluebanana> jrib, yes, i can do that, but i'd have to wait for 12 hours (they're not in the office)
<rickey> i have a question, i dont see well .so if i could increse the text  sizes in this window it would help alot?
<bluebanana> is there a way that I myself can test out to see whether my website/webhost allows mysql?
<Twelve-60> Is there a 'Wubi' designed for linux to switch distros?
<Rafaell> i cant undernstand what u are sayng
<nonanta> my ubuntu server doesn't shutdown completely.i think it has something to do with acpi.how do i remove acpi of my system?i have already added a lot of things like noacpi to my /boot/grub/menu.lst but that doesn't work
<JESTER> who
<JESTER> me?
<vocx> JESTER, I believe Radeon before 9500 need legacy drivers, and they are not really supported.
<Rafaell> yes
<JESTER> NO!!
<vocx> !who | JESTER Rafaell
<ubotu> JESTER Rafaell: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JESTER> not supported
<Laeelin> my DSL modem has NAT forwarding enabled to 192.168.254.2 (my linux box) that computer has firestarter running and is forwarding anything on port 80 to my web server (192.168.1.229) ... from outside the network, my.wan.ip is forwarding just fine... from inside the network, anything directed to my.wan.ip is stopped at my DSL modem... how can I tell iptables that anything addressed to my.wan.ip on port 80 should go to 192.168.1.229?
<jrib> Twelve-60: installing linux on linux?  Try a virtualization solution like virtualbox, vmware, or qemu
<JESTER> i dont think this is a legacy
<Twelve-60> jrib: i wish to install a different distro over this current one
<Twelve-60> mainly xubuntu over gentoo
<jrib> Twelve-60: then just pop in the ubuntu install cd and tell it to install to the partition gentoo is on
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: so just install it.
<Rexor_Moon> arrr, it won't do what I tell it
<Samurai_Dan_> BRB
<Pici> Laeelin: Some routers dont allow you to do loopback addressing.
<Twelve-60> I have no CDROM drive
<JESTER> lol
<nonanta>  my ubuntu server doesn't shutdown completely.i think it has something to do with acpi.how do i remove acpi of my system?i have already added a lot of things like noacpi to my /boot/grub/menu.lst but that doesn't work
<Pici> Rexor_Moon: What are you trying to do?
<jrib> !install > Twelve-60 (see the private message from ubotu)
<JESTER> what kind of computer has no cd drive
<Paddy_EIRE> Twelve-60: thats an odd one...err do you mean just format gentoo and install xubuntu
<Rexor_Moon> to do it, I give it the command "sudo mv advanced simulacra.ogg usr/share/games/singularity/data
<Rexor_Moon> "
<christian> Paddy_EIRE:
<christian> 2. Uncompress the file you've just downloaded. Right-click, and "extract." In this newly created directory, copy all the Firefox extensions from this folder. Right-click and select "copy."
<christian> I don't get that
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: so how did you intend to install xubuntu?
<vanberge> morodock_, i think i am close!!
<rickey> hey i just figured out my text proublem myself ,thanks
<Twelve-60> Paddy_EIRE: Wubi installs directly from windows, without a CD
<JESTER> is there like a sudo command that will install the drivers for the ati card just to install
<Twelve-60> I was hoping there was a linux version that was the same
<morodock_> vanberge: ok, let me know if you get stuck
<CoasterMaster> Where can I get more applets for gnome-panel?
<Laeelin> Pica: can you use iptables to forward the packtes to the correct address before then even reach the DSL?
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Am I supposed to copy all the firefox files into the map I've compressed the plug-ins-files in?
<Rexor_Moon> but it tells me that the target is not a directory
<Pici> Rexor_Moon: mv's sintax is "mv file destination"
<vanberge> morodock_, i think i just need to open up so client can access server
<Paddy_EIRE> Twelve-60: Ive never heard of a linux version but happy hunting
<lashmoove> please help, I broke apt by trying to install secondlife via get deb, well the install was halted by a "The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file." I then checked the permissions of the file, and it is set to me being the owner.. now use apt because I get this "The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<vocx> !install | Twelve-60 see if you can find anything here
<ubotu> Twelve-60 see if you can find anything here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<vanberge> morodock_, right now i can't even ping the server
<JESTER> u have to put sudo bach and u can drag the files from the downloaded place to tirminal
<Twelve-60> Yeah I can't.
<JESTER> no
<JESTER> sudo bash my bad
<Pici> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: can that pc boot a usb thumb drive by chance?..
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: copy all the files from the folder you extracted to where_ever/the/guide_says
<JESTER> !tab Rafaell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab rafaell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rexor_Moon> soo, I should say, "sudo mv usr/share/games/singularity/data  advanced simulacra.ogg?
<Rj_Br> I dont believe its possible, is it?
<JESTER> wow taht really workd
<JESTER> wtf is that
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: follow the guide to the letter
<Twelve-60> IndyGunFreak: I have tried
<vanberge> there is probably a quick and easy way to add a 'trusted' client to allow connection via ssh or any other running service, isnt there?
<Twelve-60> however it doesn't detect a 'CDROM'
<Twelve-60> couldn't find the 'ISO'
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: i understand that, but can it boot a USB drive?
<vocx> Rexor_Moon, it seems like the path is wrong  look carefully /usr/share/games/singularity/data        use the tab key to autocomplete
<Twelve-60> Yes
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: like a thumb drive, or flash drive.
<JESTER> rafaell can u give me a link or something step by step installation of the ati radeon 9250
<dorota> !
<JESTER> or anyone
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: then there's your answer, get a thumb drive, and boot the iso off of it... you'll probably need one at least 800mb.
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> the file is 657mb or something
<wolferine> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JESTER> ok bot
<Twelve-60> IndyGunFreak: I told you I tried that and it couldn't find the ISO for some unknown reason
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: oh.
<IndyGunFreak> wonder why.
<JESTER> hmm lets see here
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: it probably wasn't on there as an image
<Rafaell> if i'm in terminal can i download a file and run this file ?
<JESTER> well gee
<Twelve-60> Yes it was lol
<JESTER> its just like crappy vista
<JESTER> no support
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: lol, ok.. well, i don't know...  maybe you could do a debian etch floppy install?
<JESTER> i need to go spend another 90 dollars on a model thats freakin 300 series ahead
<JESTER> not even that much
<Rafaell> how can i download a file and run this file, on terminal ?
<rickey> ooooooooo
<PriceChild> Rafaell, wget <location of file>
<PriceChild> Rafaell, ./nameoffile
<Mike22e> anyone know why my screen stays blank right before the login screen??
<Rafaell> [PriceChild] : ok thx
<PriceChild> Mike22e, using desktop effects?
<nickrud> Rafaell, inbetweeen those, chmod u+x nameoffile
<Mike22e> PriceChild, yes i am using them..
<christian> Paddy_EIRE: Oooooooooh, tnx SO much for all your support. Works fine now!
<PriceChild> Mike22e, i'd guess that's why... ask for help in #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> christian: great stuff :)
<Mike22e> PriceChild, i did, they are all idling i suppose.
<Rafaell> how ? nickrud
<vanberge> how can i add a trusted 'client' to ubuntu firewall rules?
<JESTER> ok
<nickrud> Rafaell, between the two commands PriceChild gave you
<vanberge> by default she's blocking everything
<JESTER> my package config is on vesa
<Mike22e> PriceChild, but i always used desktop effects, never gave me problems.. and i didnt change anything that had to do with desktop effects near the time this started happening.
<Mike22e> so i dont think its the problem
<JESTER> ok
<JESTER> heres where i am
<Grungebunny> okay im sold.. cause of compiz ... linux > winblows
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: have you looked intot hat option?
<JESTER> ATI RADEON XTACY 9250 OPEND THE XSERVER-XORG FILE NOW WHAT
<JESTER> its already on VESA
<bastid_raZor> scream about it.. dillhole
<JESTER> HEY THIS IS DAY 2 WITHOUT MY ATI CARD
<PriceChild> !caps | JESTER
<ubotu> JESTER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rickey> question? how do i change the type sizes and color in this window?
<ribando_> hi everyone
<JESTER> its really starting to piss me off!
<PriceChild> !patience | JESTER
<ubotu> JESTER: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bastid_raZor> rickey what applicaction are you using?
<Rj_Br> people: can I perform a full install o ubuntu into flash usb drive?
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: get Nvidia.
<rickey> ubuntu
<JESTER> dude
<jrib> !install > Rj_Br (see the private message from ubotu)
<JESTER> INDY how about we fix mine first
<ribando_> does this channel provides support for gutsy gibbon?
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: how bout you lose the attitude
<JESTER> cause other people i know have this card too
<PriceChild> ribando_, #ubuntu+1
<JESTER> and if it dont work with linux
<IndyGunFreak> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<JESTER> i guess we wont get linux
<Rj_Br> ok :)
<bastid_raZor> rickey heh,, i meant what application are you using that connects to irc.. i use Xchat
<strog_> how can i add another resolition
<bethany> can you get domain names from your isp
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: probably for the better
<rickey> yes i am sorry
<PriceChild> !fixres | strog_
<ubotu> strog_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JESTER> i mean
<bastid_raZor> bethany try dyndns.com .. i think .com
<JESTER> how does it work with my crappy intel
<jrib> JESTER: calm down.  Ask your question with all the details on a *single* line so people can help you
<rickey> i useing xchat
<ribando_> PriceChild IndyGunFreak thanks
<strog_> !fixres ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JESTER> but cant support a ATI card?
<IndyGunFreak> ribando_: no prob.. good luck
<Twelve-60> IndyGunFreak: * Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<bastid_raZor> rickey, settings > preferences .. right there on that screen
<ribando_> IndyGunFreak thanks
<JESTER> ?
<bethany> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: oh, so you're not registered
<bastid_raZor> my work is done here.
<JESTER> i dont think i am neither
<Twelve-60> IndyGunFreak: No I hardly come here
<jrib> JESTER: you have it backwards.  it's ATI's fault.  Intel and Nvidia do a better job.  But this a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<IndyGunFreak> Twelve-60: type this w/o quotes  i just have some questions.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<JESTER> i just came here because thats what they told me on the site to do
<GIn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nonanta>  my ubuntu server doesn't shutdown completely.i think it has something to do with acpi.how do i remove acpi of my system?i have already added a lot of things like noacpi to my /boot/grub/menu.lst but that doesn't work
<jrib> JESTER: you're still going on without actually asking a support question
<bastid_raZor> ATI has poor driver support for linux. ATI needs to get on the ball
<JESTER> look dude
<Mike22e> i was playing with the login manager.. and now i cant get to the login screen.. blank screen.. what do i need to delete to get it working? reset? is it .gconf?  .gnome? .gnome2? any ideas?
<JESTER> i asked a question 10 minutes
<JESTER> ago
<rickey> thank you . i got that part i am talking about my sendind text
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: the problem is ATI, not linux, take a paxil, and go back to xp.
<bastid_raZor> rickey .. all in a days work
<rickey> that you read
<bobbob1016> JESTER, first off, all of my ATI's work fine, my x600, and my 9200, if you say what isn't working with it, it might help too.  I've asked questions places, and went to dinner before I got a response
<JESTER> i told u im at the xserver menu and dont know what to do since already on VESA
<bethany> here's a tip don't run 3d desktop in xfce :|
<IndyGunFreak> 10 whole minutes ago huh?... lol,
<bobbob1016> JESTER, why are you in the xserver menu again?  I missed that
* IndyGunFreak laughs thinking about having problems for a week
<JESTER> might have been more
<bastid_raZor> xfce is meant to be for low end hardware..?
<JESTER> well thats when i asked
<jrib> JESTER: pretend someone just joined the channel and wants to help you.  Ask the question on a single line and give him enough information to help you
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: basically
<JESTER> ive had linux for 2 days
<bethany> <sells all ati hardware for nvidia hardware
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak, which is why 3d anything would be iffy..
<bastid_raZor> bethany,  agreed
<GIn> azureus always crashes on my ubuntu system :(
<noobuser> is it possible to create a software raid 1 when in the live cd and have ubuntu 7 install into that? if so, is there any documentation on how to do that?
<bastid_raZor> GIn, Ktorrent is much better
<bastid_raZor> GIn, apt-get install ktorrent
<JESTER> i have a ATI radon 9250, I need the drivers for it because it keeps trying to use both my intel and ati and it wigges out and restarts.. I need to know if its even possible to get it to work.
<bobbob1016> I personally prefer ATI to Nvidia, since my Nvidia broke down, and two other friends had the same issue, and they said it wasn't them, and I missed months of playing Earth and Beyond, but that's besides the point
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: very true.
<bethany> so what do I have to do exactly to get my server on the web
<ipx> deluge is nice too, especially on gnome
<PriceChild> bethany, "on the web" ?
<bethany> I mean with a domain name
<bobbob1016> JESTER, try disabling your Intel card in the BIOS
<JESTER> its not there!
<bethany> just get a domain and feed it my ip and port
<bethany> ?
<JESTER> and its on the main board but theres no video options
<PriceChild> bethany, yeah... but you're probably on a dynamic ip. I use no-ip.info which is free and works a charm
<rickey> can you read this better
<ipx> bethany: yes, www.dyndns.org is a nice free dns
<bethany> oh I can do it for free :)
<bastid_raZor> PriceChild, so is dyndns.com
<Ahadiel> bethany, Many routers offer automatic updating of dyndns and no-ip domains
<PriceChild> bastid_raZor, yes :)
* bastid_raZor smiles
<Ahadiel> imo buy a domain and use http://afraid.org
<PriceChild> bethany, ubuntu also has no-ip in the repos, so that your machine will poll no-ip and keep their records of where you are updated
<bastid_raZor> bethany you're in the open source world now.. everything is free
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: well, not everything
<JESTER> ill reboot and see if i can find this intel thing
<PriceChild> bastid_raZor, except beer
<bastid_raZor> heh
<bobbob1016> JESTER, I'm trying to help, there is no reason to yell or get angry, I've gone hours waiting for a response.  We help here in our spare time.  I'd look into the BIOS more, since it worked fine on my Dell with an Intel onboard card, and my ATI PCI card, it didn't get confused
<bethany> well Ive been using linux for 3 days now
<JESTER> im not
<JESTER> i just type with expression because well i cant do really anything with this old intel thing
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak, if you don't mind getting a cdkey or product key here and there.. the world is a freebie
<bethany> my bro put it on my laptop and I read that I could make a server with my ancient computer
<rickey> i am trying to make my type easyer fpr you all to read
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: true i guess.
<Ahadiel> bethany, Yup it's super easy
<bastid_raZor> bethany i did the same thing.. apache~!
<bethany> so I put 6.06.1 server on it
<Ahadiel> why nto 7.04?
<JESTER> sorry if u got pissed
<bethany> I have apache2 and php5
<Ahadiel> not*
<rickey> i am trying to darken it
<bastid_raZor> bethany heh, i put ubuntu 7.04 and installed apache
<bluebanana>  I did "ssh mysite.com" but nothing is happening. The cursor just went down a line and keeps blinking. Help.
<JESTER> but i just trying to figure this out and its giving me a headache
<bethany> but I'm just starting to use php
<bobbob1016> JESTER, also, one line per statement please, this isn't an aim chat, there are a lot of people in here, easier to read
<rickey> or color it somehow
<bluebanana> how do i ssh into my website
<bluebanana> ?
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, Did you make sure your ports were forwarded?
<dacorr> you turn a pda into a server linux is just so tweakable
<PriceChild> bethany, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<Ahadiel> and umm, it only works if sshd is running
<bluebanana> Ahadiel, i didn't do any thing with my ports
<bethany> the ubuntu site said 6.06.1 had longer support
<bethany> no
<bethany> lol
<bluebanana> Ahadiel, if i need to do that, please advise
<bastid_raZor> bethany, true. but newer is better ;)
<JESTER> ILL restart and go see some more
<IndyGunFreak> bethany: unless you're paying for support, that is pretty much useless
<JESTER> but i just dont know
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<PriceChild> bethany, that'll give lots of hints on how to get it going perfectly
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, its stable
<bethany> well I'm doing all this for fun
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, Chances are you need to go to your router's web panel, and setup port forwarding for port 22.
<Drk_Guy> How cani install a driver from Windowze into Linux
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: well, true... but feisty is pretty stable.
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, in our opinion :P
<bethany> I guess not being able to afford windows could make me a geek :|
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<bluebanana> Ahadiel, how do i go to webpanel?
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, What's your router's model?
<bobbob1016> Drk_Guy, you can't to the best of my knowledge, apart from wifi drivers
<bethany> I'm just surprised I haven't broken anything yet
<bluebanana> Ahadiel, I have to let you know that the website is NOT on my computer. it's on a web-hosting company's machines
<Drk_Guy> D'oh
<huff_> bethany: you will
<Drk_Guy> Not even in wine?
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, Well then you can't SSH in lol
<bethany> I will lol
<bluebanana> Ahadiel, i don't understand why my router is involved
<bluebanana> ok
<Ahadiel> Unless they are running sshd
<bastid_raZor> bluebanana, your router is your access to the world. all things pass through the router
<bethany> I think life would be harder if the shell didn't have a history
<rickey> i give up
<bastid_raZor> up arrow is your friend
* Drk_Guy plays - Feed The Addiction - (22KHz/96Kbps/2.69MB)
<bobbob1016> Drk_Guy, why would you want to?
<bluebanana> How do i figure out whether I can install a database (mysql,  PostgreSQL, etc) or whether the website (hosted on a server by webhosting company) has them?
<Mike22e> i was playing with the login manager.. and now i cant get to the login screen.. blank screen.. any ideas? i tried deleting .gconf  .gnome .gnome2.. still same thing.. this sooo fristrating.. please help
<bluebanana> bastid_raZor, i see
<bethany> rickey don't give up
<Drk_Guy> I want to flash my phone from Linux, and i need those drivers to do it
<Drk_Guy> bobbob1016
<rickey> i cant do the simplist thing
<animejeroe> Where do I go to talk with someone about using FN keys on a laptop?
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, ... Yeah, it should've said when you bought the hosting
<bethany> what are you trying to do rickey
<Ahadiel> animejeroe, All of mine work
<morodock_> vanberge: sorry, was afk, but yeah, if you can't ping the other system... it won't work, need open communication between the 2 servers
<Ahadiel> animejeroe, Except for the media ones
<rickey> i what to change my text color
<animejeroe> Ahadiel - with original install? I am using a Sony Laptop
<morodock_> vanberge: I'm assuming they are both on the same lan correct?
<vanberge> morodock_, np... i was afk myself.
<bethany> lol on what
<Ahadiel> animejeroe, Hrm, I've read about some troubles with sony's fn keys
<vanberge> morodock_, yes... and i have successful connection now... just trying to figure out how to use it
<softwork> iphone?
<Ahadiel> I'm on an HP
<bobbob1016> Drk_Guy, I would think the program would be the thing, not the drivers.  I wouldn't risk doing that in Wine or anything, since it could have an emulation issue in the middle of flashing, and you'd be phoneless
<softwork> yes
<softwork> ok send it
<Ahadiel> animejeroe, I'd suggest searching the ubuntuforums
<bluebanana> Folks. All I want to do is make a simple personal Website. It has a few pages (About Us Page, Listen to some Messages page, Maps page, etc). What is the simplest way to do this? I don't want to bother with HTML coding for now, though I plan to in the _future_. Your advice?
<Drk_Guy> WoW, you right!!!
<animejeroe> I have read about some people who have created scripts, but they dont work on the FRV series.
<Grungebunny> anyone know where the guide is to get gdesklets to run on startup?
<Drk_Guy> You flash phones too?
<softwork> thx
<animejeroe> Thats a great idea. Is that alongside theWiki?
<bethany> I'm gonna go later guys
<Drk_Guy> Can i help the community?
<Ahadiel> animejeroe, http://ubuntuforums.org
<Drk_Guy> The Lexmark automagic driver is ready for D7L
<animejeroe> Ahadiel - Thanks! I appreciate the help
<huff_> does anyone have rt73usb working?
<Ahadiel> I'm positive it's there, I remember reading about it
<Drk_Guy> nah!
<bobbob1016> Drk_Guy, no, I haven't ever flashed a phone, no idea why you'd want to, just I know flashing anything is dangerous, and low-level, so you don't want to risk it.
<vanberge> morodock_, is it a problem if i'm using compiz fusion on one machine?
<Drk_Guy> It seems no one needs it
<bobbob1016> have never*
<Ahadiel> bluebanana, If you plan on customizing your site in the future, then learn HTML
<Ahadiel> It's never a bad idea to learn a language (to some degree)
<Drk_Guy> bobbob1016: I have flashed even my W300's EROM
<intelligentia> quit
<Drk_Guy> Everything went smoothly
<morodock_> vanberge: not sure, I've never done that before, but I don't think it should affect it
* Drk_Guy plays - Feels Just Like It Should - (44KHz/128Kbps/3.34MB)
<vanberge> morodock_, well, i'm able to connect but dont seem to be able to move mouse around or anything
<bobbob1016> Drk_Guy, I'm just saying, I wouldn't risk it.
<Drk_Guy> It's right to think that
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: no mp3 announcements in #ubuntu, please
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> I'll use WMP then
<ipx> lol? :D
<morodock_> vanberge: what are the 2 operating systems? one windows and 1 ubuntu?
<macaholic> funny guy...
<nonanta>  my ubuntu server doesn't shutdown completely.i think it has something to do with acpi.how do i remove acpi of my system?i have already added a lot of things like noacpi to my /boot/grub/menu.lst but that doesn't work
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: you're welcome to try. i wouldn't.
<linuxnoob> where do i go to configure a static ip address on my network card? and is there a gui for managing my firewall?
<vanberge> morodock_,  both ubuntu 7.04
<kitche> Drk_Guy, or you could just turn that script off
<Drk_Guy> I'm on WS rite now mneptok, you master
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Ahadiel> nonanta, You add noacpi to the boot up thing
<Heady> hello, i want to go to bed, but i dont want to turn off my computer, how to turn off ubuntu in exact time ??
<ipx> Drk_Guy: then go ubuntu :)
<mneptok> WS?
<Ahadiel> nonanta, or maybe it was acpi=off
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxnoob: firestarter for a gui to your firewall
<Drk_Guy> kitche, idk how, i just use WMP instead
<PriceChild> Heady, sudo shutdown -h hour:minute
<Drk_Guy> ipx, Wine doesn't work for flashing my phone, gotta be in Windows
<PriceChild> Heady, sudo shutdown -h +<howmany minutes into the future>
<nonanta> Ahadiel: no i have already tried that
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: and i meant "you're welcome to try announcing again from WMP, but i wouldn't."
<ipx> Drk_Guy: oh but you are using ubuntu otherwise huh
<Ahadiel> nonanta, Sorry m8, I can't be of more help then =/
<linuxnoob> Paddy_EIRE: where is that?
<Drk_Guy> Yep ipx
<ipx> :)
<ipx> <3
<Heady> PriceChild: thx !!
<Ahadiel> Drk_Guy, If it's being connected via usb, then use vmware?
<Drk_Guy> mneptok: The script only works with WinAmp
<Drk_Guy> Vmware?
<PriceChild> Heady, "man shutdown" for more
<Drk_Guy> Emulation sucks
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxnoob: your firewall gui
<Ahadiel> Drk_Guy, Lies
<Ahadiel> Emulation owns.
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: well, please disable that script when using Ubuntu channels.
<Drk_Guy> Lies?
<morodock_> vanberge: not sure what to tell you. Usually the trick is to get them connected, once they are connected it's very straight forward. If it's not working then maybe there is something else complicating it like compiz. but I've used it on numerous OS'es before without incident.
<Drk_Guy> Ok
* Drk_Guy isn't going to be owned by emulation
<linuxnoob> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, where is it?
<ipx> Drk_Guy: you should try it
<Drk_Guy> The d/l is too big
<ipx> Im using virtual box and its working like a charm
<ipx> uh?
<ipx> too big?
<ipx> :P
<Drk_Guy> I'll fool my school to fo it
<Ahadiel> You can even use VMware player
<Ahadiel> uber small
<Ahadiel> and use http://easyvmx.com to setup a vm
<Drk_Guy> Vmware is soo heavy
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxnoob: you can use add/remove... or in a terminal type 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<linuxnoob> oh ok
<Drk_Guy> I'll discuss thast later (When i'm on Ubuntu)
<Drk_Guy> Ah
<kitche> is there a way to change the nickname colors in xchat the dark blue is so hard to read with my wallpaper in it
<Drk_Guy> But i'm kinda on Ubuntu rite now
<Drk_Guy> My Windows has the Human theme
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<Paddy_EIRE> linuxnoob: as for setting a static ip... im not so sure networking is not one of my strong points
<Paddy_EIRE> yet
<Drk_Guy> The same from Ubuntu
* mneptok as about to launch into the "GNOME MUAs suck!" rant, again
<ipx> You cant be serious?
<Drk_Guy> mneptok: If you hate Gnome, why you don't use Kde or Fluxbox instead?
<Ahadiel> mneptok, Then why are you in #ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Yep Ipx
<tallia1> hello everybody
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: that's not what i said.
<Drk_Guy> I'll give you the link
<Drk_Guy> Sorry then mneptok
<mneptok> Ahadiel: pardon me?
<vanberge> morodock_, i guess i'm a little confused... how do i grab control?  :-/
<Ahadiel> mneptok, Nvm, just realized what MUA was
<Drk_Guy> ipx: http://fioressj.deviantart.com/art/Human-for-Windows-37743373
<nickrud> kitche, settings -> prefs -> colors, you'll have to experiment
<tallia1> perhaps an OFF-TOPIC question, but somebody of you might know... What is the /etc/init.d/ folder in macosx?
<Ahadiel> Mail User Agent
<kitche> nickrud, well I don't see anything for nicknames in there
<mneptok> Ahadiel: precisely
<Ahadiel> mneptok, :)
<nickrud> kitche, it's #18
<mneptok> Ahadiel: and if you want to know why i'm here, /whois mneptok  ;)
<macaholic> linuxnoob: what kind of router do u have?
<ipx> Drk_Guy: thats just pathetic :P
<ipx> Why not just be in ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Pathetic, but a lil' approach
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Ahadiel> mneptok, My apologies :)
* Ahadiel bows.
<mneptok> Ahadiel: none necessary
<spinexorz> hi all, im having a problem here trying to start GDM over SSH with a specific session so i can VNC into it, i left it set to Xgl which is no good for me right now, i need to start GDM which is set to log in automatically log in, with the default gnome-session and my PC is in north america and im all the way in south america
<mneptok> taht was more for your curiosity than an ego-stroke. Hobbsee tore off my ego and sold it on eBay *months* ago.
<spinexorz> is there a way to do this?
<kitche> nickrud, thanks that helped :)
<nickrud> kitche, just one more thing to love about xchat, the ease of configuration :)
<vanberge> would anybody be willing to help me troubleshoot synergy?  have connection but cant do much else
<linuxnoob> macaholic: why do you want to know?
<macaholic> linuxnoob: u wanted to get a static ip address to work right?
<EvanR> what is the latest version of freetype that ubuntu has in its repo
<kitche> nickrud, I m not use to it so that's why i asked was an irssi user but wanted something gui
<nickrud> kitche, that was irony, I hope
<linuxnoob> macaholic: no, i wanted to know where to configure my ip address settings in ubuntu
<kitche> nickrud, nope I barely touched the gui until lately lol
<macaholic> linuxnoob: system > administration > network
<macaholic> linuxnoob: then you click the connection you are using and properties
<spinexorz> hi all, im having a problem here trying to start GDM over SSH with a specific session so i can VNC into it, i left it set to Xgl which is no good for me right now, i need to start GDM which is set to log in automatically, with the default gnome-session and my PC is in north america and im all the way in south america. i cant figure out where gdm stores the last session used
* Pelo is oh so bored
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pelo
* spinexorz is oh so fucked
<Pelo> spinexorz, keep it clean please, this is a family freindly channel
<spinexorz> sure thing
<linuxnoob> macaholic: thank you
<macaholic> linuxnoob: np
* Pelo wonders if there actualy is a kid out there who doesn't know  and use the "F" word
<rga> how connect in ssh of terminal?
<jrib> rga: you want to connect to another computer that has an ssh server running?
<Ahadiel> rga, ssh user@ip
<spinexorz> i tihnk he is asking how the whole thing gets done
<linuxnoob> macaholic: i guess when your running the live cd they don't really give you many tools to use
<rga> Ahadiel, tranks
<linuxnoob> macaholic: oh nvm its their :)
<Ahadiel> rga, np
<spinexorz> BTW i cant simply startx because i also have an xauthority problem so my user cant "startx"
<spinexorz> :(
<Ahadiel> linuxnoob, Basically what you see in the livecd, is what you get in a fresh install
* Paddy_EIRE cant believe that win users get staroffice for free with google pack yet linux users still must pay
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  don'T you agree that linux users get enough free stuff , and that windows users need a break ?
<spinexorz> yup, it sucks
<Drk_Guy> Paddy_EIRE: Just Wine the free GooglePack one
<spinexorz> LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: no, :P
<spinexorz> pelo: i dont think but theyre deffinitely turning the tables on us LMAO
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: knowing google, its a matter of time
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  you do realise that start office is basicaly the same as OOo ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Drk_Guy: kinda defeats the purpose
<Drk_Guy> Why Paddy_EIRE
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, how much anyway ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: yeah, but staroffice has extra compatibility with M$ office
<Paddy_EIRE> Drk_Guy: I do as much as I can to use native apps
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  think of it as a MSO killer to help transition to OOo
<Drk_Guy> It's up to you d00d
<linuxnoob> what does it mean where there is an ubuntu icon next to a package in synaptic?
<brand0con> im having issues downloading torrents on ubuntu.  ive tried about 3 or 4 different programs (i dont think all java based, maybe 3 of em) and they all freeze my system,  any ideas
<Ahadiel> brand0con, deluge-torrent
<brand0con> tried it
<Pelo> linuxboy_,  that it is garantied to work , probably it was made by the ppl in cannonical, other packages might have been made for debian or by the community
<Paddy_EIRE> brand0con: have you tried deluge or transmission
<Drk_Guy> Stupid propietary apps!
<Ahadiel> brand0con, Works fine for me.
<Pelo> brand0con,  utorrent on wine is still the best
<Drk_Guy> Whoo!
<Drk_Guy> uTorrent!
<Drk_Guy> And open the port with Firestarter!!!
* Paddy_EIRE is loosing respect for Pelo
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<brand0con> i may just do that.  ive tried ktorrent, the included bittorrent client, azureus and deluge
<brand0con> all crash my shit
<jamser> hello im new using this ubuntus thingy
<brand0con> err stuff
<vanberge> morodock_, i got it working
<linuxnoob> does firestarter have a cli interface?
<vanberge> !!!
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I'm a former #utorrent op , I wrote 4 or their guides
<JRsup1> Can anyone suggest a *CHEAP* PCI SATA card I can get that will work with Ubuntu 6.10?
<vanberge> morodock_, i had a messed up config...  :-(
<Pelo> or/of
<JRsup1> !SATA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamser> what is the best hardrive manages for ubuntus?
<Pelo> !best | Jammer
<ubotu> Jammer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<brand0con> lol ubuntus
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: why dont they just create a native app instead of wasting time with wine
<Drk_Guy> Pelo and mneptok are the best
<bloodytux> Hey, I have a problem with switching users. It says I'm not logged into the console. Any ideas?
<qazwsx> how do I install 32-bit opengl on a 64bit amd system? (need it to rnu google earth)
<brand0con> any other bittorrent client suggestions out there that dont crash ubuntu?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I donT' know I don't hangout there anymore , I hang out here, but I understand that bittorrent is working on it
<dho_ragus> brand0con: bt_headless ?
<macaholic> who really NEEDS to run google earth? :p
<Kitsun> Azureus has never crashed for me
<Pelo> macaholic,  is that a trick question ?
<mmvii> brand0con have you tried the client that comes with ubuntu?
<bloodytux> Another thing I get is a error message,
<bloodytux> (gdmflexiserver:21086): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: good to hear, dont get me wrong utorrent does rock... got my mate using it almost always
<brand0con> yes
<Pelo> Kitsun, it just uses half of your resources
<qazwsx> macaholic: what should I run instead?
<macaholic> pelo: u tell me
<partybitch> HI ALL I new user
<qazwsx> macaholic: is there a linux open source client?
<partybitch> HI ALL I new user
<Pelo> hello partybitch
<wastrel> google earth runs on linux
<macaholic> qazwsx: it runs natively
<brand0con> what command might i be able to run to find an error report after a crash like that or will one not be generated since its a lock up?  dmesg i assume?
<mikebot> Does anyone here burn DVDs in ubuntu?
<nofxx> there is how ignore empty space with `dd` ?  wanna backup my OS... 2gb on a 60gb partition
<Miso> I installed JRE 6 in add/remove and it's not working
<fsckr> there is a website that shows ubuntus equilavent programs to microsoft does anyone have that link?  I have lost it
<Ahadiel> mikebot, Get brasero
<Miso> firefox still says i am missing a plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<qazwsx> macaholic: it requires 32bit opengl; I only have 64bit
<partybitch> I need dns
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I donT' garranty anyting,  I'm pretty much out of the loop since I got in a row with darkwingknight , and that was a bit before the bittorrent takeover
<bloodytux> So no one has that problem too?
<Pelo> partybitch,  please donT' pm members,  talk to use in the channel,
<joshritger> what do I need to access windows shared directories?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: well I'll keep checking in from time to time
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  that,s what I do
<partybitch> I latvian
<Ahadiel> joshritger, Samba, but it comes with Ubuntu
<bloodytux> !gdmflexiserver:21086
<partybitch>  :] 
<macaholic> qazwsx: im not a 64 bit expert, you should direct that to the 64 bit ubuntu forum
<mikebot> OK, when I burn DVD movies, there seem to be some parts of the movies that skip a little. I'm not sure if this is because of the conversion from like 7 gb to 4.3 gb. I use k9 copy I believe. Anyone else having this problem?
<FruitLoop> Anyone know how to make a USB mic work?
<Pelo> do we have a lavtian channel ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: was it a rough team to work with..?
<Rafaell> can i run a file .run . in security mode ?
<Miso> Why does firefox still tell me I am missing the JRE plugin after installing JRE 6 with add/remove?
<partybitch> what ?
<joshritger> I can't get it to see my windows shares? any reason why it wouldn't?
<bloodytux> :/
<Pelo> !rs | partybitch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnoob> what does it mean where there is an ubuntu icon next to a package in synaptic?
* bloodytux sighs
<Ahadiel> joshritger, Go to "Places" => Connect to Server
<Paddy_EIRE> Miso: 2 seperate things
<bloodytux> nvm, adios.
<Paddy_EIRE> Miso: 1 sec
<Ahadiel> joshritger, Get the IP of the computer you want, and enter the share name.
<Kitsun> Samba has always been a bit unreliable when I use it
<partybitch> i dot speak :[
<brand0con> what terminal command can i use to locate my probelm if another torrent prog crashes
<mikebot> Ahadiel: Have you ever had any problems with that program?
<Ahadiel> mikebot, Well, I use it for burning data DVD's
<Paddy_EIRE> brand0con: start the app in the terminal
<Rafaell> can i run a file .run . in security mode ?
<Kitsun> I just restart all the windows boxes and it seems to work
<brand0con> oh simple enough
<joshritger> I used to be able to see windows shares, would settings in samba mess seeing them up?
<brand0con> thx
<partybitch> you from england ?
<dho_ragus> Rafaell: i'm not sure what "security mode" you're talking about, but i'd imagine you could.
<mikebot> Ahadiel: Ah.. do you burn movie DVDs?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  there was only one dev : ludde. most ppl were ok,  I pretty took over the support channel for a while,  but this dwk guy is one of those old time hackers,  perfect for #debian, if you get my drift
<partybitch> you from england ?
<Rafaell> terminal
<Ahadiel> mikebot, On Windows I used Sony Vegas, not sure for Linux.
<mikebot> Ahadiel: OK, thanks.
<Kitsun> Joshritger, sometimes I have this problem, but its only temporary
<Rafaell> can i run a file .run in terminal ?
<Pelo> partybitch,  we need a better question,  what about dns do you need to know ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: oh I know the kind
<dho_ragus> Rafaell: yes.
<joshritger> ok, maybe I need to restart
<Rafaell> how
<Kitsun> thats what i DO
<dho_ragus> Rafaell: bash ./filename.run
<Paddy_EIRE> Miso: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<partybitch> es nesaprotu ko tu pateici :[
<partybitch> es nesaprotu ko tu pateici :[
<Miso> thank you Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<partybitch> GOOD BYE :[  I dont speak you language  :/
<Pelo> partybitch,  try www.ubuntuforums.org
<partybitch> Pelo show you IP , you IP is name  ! I to need IP name
* Paddy_EIRE agrees
<Mr56k> so for surfing the web, watching movies, working with a digital camera etc.. All on a laptop. Is Ubuntu the best distro for portables?
<Pelo> partybitch, hmm, try this  ,  open terminal ( console)    sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Pelo> partybitch,  is that what you want ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mr56k: well yes once you have all the restricted extra's an all installed
<Pelo> partybitch,  found a latvian channel for you   /join #ubuntu-tv
<partybitch> okz
<partybitch> but
<partybitch> come
<linuxnoob> if i change my boot disk would my ubuntu not boot up anymore?
<bluebanana> Friends, what's the easiest way to create a simple website? (I don't want to learn HTML coding for now)
<Pelo> partybitch, ?
<Twelve-60> bluebanana: dreamweaver?
<Pelo> guys how do we get the dns ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | linuxnoob
<ubotu> linuxnoob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluebanana> easiest and free way. simple, but elegant website.
<Twelve-60> bluebanana: Oh, free..
<bluebanana> Twelve-60, dreamweaver is affordable only on my dreams, i think
<Paddy_EIRE> bluebanana: kompozer is available through getdeb.net
<linuxnoob> thanks
<Kitsun> I used somthing called Nvu before (I think) seemed an ok website maker
<bluebanana> Paddy_EIRE, i've recently downloaded kompozer
<tonyyarusso> Paddy_EIRE: possibly quite soon in repos as well for gutsy, with others built.  Add to the list:
<bluebanana> it looks intimidating, Paddy_EIRE. All that blank white space.
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | Paddy_EIRE, Kitsun, bluebanana
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE, Kitsun, bluebanana: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<bluebanana> is there no template i can use
<Pelo> partybitch,   sorry,   #ubuntu-lv
<bluebanana> tonyyarusso, is nvu better than kompozer?
* N3bunel away
<partybitch> BIG THX :)
<tonyyarusso> bluebanana: They're the same codebase; Nvu is older - KompoZer picked up where it left off.
<Paddy_EIRE> tonyyarusso: yeah I know but kompozer is a fork of nvu while we all wait for the next release
<aguitel_> anyone have modem adsl speedtream 4060?
<Superkuh> How could I check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my NIC under feisty?
<bluebanana> tonyyarusso, so why are you telling me about nvu then if kompozer is newer?
<bluebanana> 8-)
<Paddy_EIRE> tonyyarusso: as far as I know nvu aint in the feisty repos and kompozer out performs it at te moment
<wastrel> nvu is gtk
<tonyyarusso> Paddy_EIRE: The next release by the guy who was developing Nvu will be quite some time from now and very very different.  (ie, don't look for any further releases of anything called Nvu)
<osxon> I'm not sure I understand what it means to install RAM in pairs. My computer takes 4 sticks. I have one 512 and I'd like to add 1GB. Can I stick the 1GB in slot 3 and leave the 512 stick in slot 1?
<tonyyarusso> bluebanana: Silly naming of a wiki page - long story.
* Pelo feels happy he found a channel for someone who didnt, speak englsh and got her there in one piece
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<bluebanana> tonyyarusso,  i see
<wastrel> osxon:  go to crucial.com and search for your ram, there will be a Q & A section which will explain whether or not you need to have paired sticks
<wastrel> osxon:  it depends on your mobo and the type of ram it takes
<osxon> wastrel: I did: it said I have to pair them. But I'm not sure exactly what that means.
<Paddy_EIRE> tonyyarusso: cant wait to see what comes of nvu
<mmvii> oxson it's for dual channel they need to be the same
<osxon> mmvii: odd. crucial said my machine doesnt support dual channel ram
<Paddy_EIRE> tonyyarusso: is there any way of tracking the progress
<joe__> exit
<joe__> \ed
<joe__> quit
<mmvii> oxson what mobo?
<osxon> its an Optiplex GX620 P4 2.8 ghz. There is one stick of 512 and i want to add a 1GB. I'm not sure I can, can I?
<mmvii> oxson what ram? rdram?
<TheZuul> omg noobs
<osxon> mmvii: not exactly sure ATM, not on that machine. I'm sure its intel.
<bluebanana> in kompozer / Page Background, how is White different from transparent?
<tonyyarusso> Paddy_EIRE: kind of - poke your head in #ubuntu-mozillateam and #ubuntu-motu over the next two weeks ;)  There's a mailing list on SF, but underutilized so far.
<osxon> DDR2 PC2-5300
<floppyears> hi guys I'm tyring to install lirc from source
<floppyears> but it tells me: you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver
<netdur> what does it mean by "nice -10"?
<Pelo> floppyears, have you ever compiled from sourrce ?
<floppyears> Pelo: yes
<floppyears> Pelo: but I can't remember if this means that I need to compile my kernel from source
<floppyears> or if ubuntu has some packages that I can use
<Pelo> netdur, nice is a priority manager,  10 is default , higher means less priority , lower means more
<wastrel> netdur:  it tells the kernel to give that program more system resources
<wastrel> so it will run faster/better
<Pelo> floppyears, I can't tell you , I,ve never had any kernel stuff come up , isnt, llirc in the repos ?
<netdur> so I shouldn't worry?
<wastrel> floppyears:  you just need the headers
<Pelo> netdur, no
<netdur> cool, thanks
<Pelo> netdur, it's good if you decide to run a high resouce task in the background while you want to keep working on the comp, like encoding a dvd and surfing the net at the same time
<tacos_ub1ntu> I am having trouble connecting my ubuntu machine to my network at home
<floppyears> thanks wastrel
<mrvino> Is there a way I can set the default PCM sound level to the highest within alsamixer?  It keeps dropping down to 78/100.  I'd like it to always be at 100
<wastrel> install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Konsole> im trying to install steam but when i try and load it it says that it cannot find bin/vgui2.dll when it is there someone help please?
* Pelo wish he knew how to help with network stuff but he doesn't , and has currently no reason for learning 
<tacos_ub1ntu> in ubuntu if I go to places > network > windows networ > workgroup I can see C C$ D D$ folders, and in there I can browse my windows computer
<Paddy_EIRE> mrvino: you ust have save your session with the volume at that level
<macaholic> mrvino: did u try saving the settings?
<Konsole> im trying to install steam but when i try and load it it says that it cannot find bin/vgui2.dll when it is there someone help please?
<tacos_ub1ntu> the weird thing is there is no authentication at all, and also, if i try to open anything I get an error
<tacos_ub1ntu> can anyone help?
<Dustycartel> wow i made it in.  hello all.
<mrvino> macaholic: no I didn't know you could or that it was possible.  Can you please tell me how?
<Pelo> Konsole, get the vgui2.dll and put it in /bin then
<kost_> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> hello Dustycartel
<Konsole> it is in the /bin
<Pelo> kost_,  uninstall what ?
<fsckr> I just installed gnome-commander and the icons are HUGE....if you run this program do you have a problem with that? If so how can I change the size
<Pelo> Konsole, hmm, is it spelled exactly the same ?  case counts
<mmvii> osxon it's installed in pairs as far as I ca see, so no
<Konsole> Pelo: yes
<kost_> Pelo, Well I would like to learn how to uninstall Linux Ubuntu without losing my data. (its not that i didnt like it i just feel like alone)
<bkudria> can someone help me get my swap working?  when i try to enable it, i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/660490 .  what's going on?
<macaholic> mrvino: alsactl i think
<tacos_ub1ntu> anyone know how to fix it?
<Pelo> kost_, I have no idea what the stuff in brackets meant but no matter,   will you still be using a linux os or will you be using just windows ?
<abarbaccia> hello all, i want to change the permissions on hdb every time the system boots - which config file do i change to accomplish that?
<macaholic> mrvino: im sorry its alsactl store
<Konsole> Pelo: any ideas?
<osxon> mmvii: so if I have 512 in slot 1 i need to put 512 in slot 2?
<tacos_ub1ntu> is there any way to make irssi not display people joining and leaving?
<kost_> Pelo I will just use Windows. I want to get rid of linux and GRUB thing w/o having to format my pc. Is this possible?
<Pelo> Konsole, not realy, sorry , is steam a linux native app or are you runing it on wine ? maybe the ppl in #winehq would know
<Konsole> wine
<MBR666> osxon, yes
<Konsole> alright
<Pelo> kost_, yes it is
<mrvino> macaholic: Thank you! :-D
<macaholic> mrvino: did it work?
<NKUMike> hey I am trying to open a network share (windows machine) through ubuntu and it shows the computer but when I double click it i get the error: The folder contents could not be displayed, Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: desktop".
<kost_> Pelo Explain me please mate. If you can though.
<Pelo> kost_,  for the grub thing you will need to get the grub super cd to restore your windows mbr
<MBR666> osox it's best to do memory upgrades in pairs. and was even more true back in the days
<abarbaccia_> hello all, i want to change the permissions on hdb every time the system boots - which config file do i change to accomplish that?
<kost_> Pelo Ouch! Is there anyway to guide me through on how to do it? :|
<fsckr> abarbaccia_, im assuming that would be /etc/fstab
<MBR666> NKUMike,  might be do to permissions on the windows machine, is it a windows 2000, xp machine?
<NKUMike> XP and then Vista
<osxon> MBR666: What about 1:512, 2:512, 3:1024 4:0   (slots) - is that bad?
<Paddy_EIRE> kost_: google is great :p
<tacos_ub1ntu> can anyone help me connect my ubuntu machine to my others ?
<Pelo> kost_, to retreive your data well ... you might want to use ntfs-3g to get read/write access to your ntfs ( windows ) so you can copy yor files over)
<fsckr> !samba | tacos_ub1ntu
<chrisLAbeard> anyone ever install and got synergy working w/ ubuntu?
<ubotu> tacos_ub1ntu: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NKUMike> they both can share to each other I thought I opened up the permissions on the windows machines all the way
<Pelo> kost_, to remove ubuntu you just need to clear the partiton and make a new one , in ntfs or in fat32
<MBR666> osxon, depending on the memory type no it's not bad. but i would recommend going either 512x2 or 1024x2 whatever you're willing to spend on
<Pelo> !grub > kost_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<mmvii> osxon if you check crucial it tells you they have to be in pairs
<ubuntu_> hola
<KleRo1> hello, can someone tell me how i can handle a .bin and .cue file on ubuntu?
<gcleric_> NKUMike: did you give EVERYONE full control?
<NKUMike> yes
<MBR666> NKUMike, make sure your ubuntu system is logged on with the same user, pass as the xp, vista machines
<osxon> mmvii: I understand... but my ram isn't in "pairs" to begin with, so it's a little ambiguous.
<fsckr> !gnomebaker | KleRo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dustycartel> also.  if you run windows now and fear changing try using VMware to run ubuntu.  if you have the resources it runs wonderfull
<Pelo> kost_, i just send you a bunch of links to grub info on one of them there is a link to the super grub cd,  it is very simple to restore the windows mbr you just boot the cd and  pick the correct option you 'll want to do the other stuff first
<mmvii> you have only one stick?
<sid> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fsckr> KleRo1, use gnomebaker
<gcleric_> Both share and file permissions?
<osxon> mmvii: thats what i bought it with
<sid> I'm in 1024x768, and there are no options for widescreen resolution
<sid> but I have a widescreen display, so it looks bad
<KleRo1> fsckr: thanks a lot, can i mount the image on a virtual directory with that or i can only burn cd's?
<NKUMike> MBR666: Is there a way to get around the same username password thing?
<kost_> Pelo ok thank you. If i need anything i will let you know buddy.
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | sid
<ubotu> sid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> sid, you need to edit xorg.conf  and put in the resolutions you need
<gcleric_> NKUMike: Both share and file permissions?
<abarbaccia_> fsckr: more appropriately, i want to change the permissions of the device /dev/hdb when it is created at boot
<fsckr> KleRo1, not sure about mounting bin files but burning the cue yes
<sid> Pelo: How do I know the resolution I need?
<KleRo1> okay thanks fsckr
<fsckr> yw
<NKUMike> gcleric_: I believe so
<mmvii> oxson what does dell recommend?
<Pelo> sid, I don'T know the wide screen resolutions , sorry I thin one is 1280x900 but I am not sure
<osxon> mmvii: dont know - ill try to check
<fsckr> abarbaccia_, i thought the permissions were set in fstab during boot
<TacOps> holy smokes, just one or two people in here :)
<Pelo> sid,  what resolutions can your screen do ? check the documentation that came with it
<Pb2007> does anyone know of a txt editor ? i sorta screwd up a resolution file and i need du edit it not in X-server (dosent work cause of the error i did)
<kost_> Pelo I have this link http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/ which one should I click. Which one would you click actually.
<Pelo> TacOps, it,s a quiet channel,  ubuntu doesn,t require much support
<abarbaccia_> fsckr, those are for the mounted filesystems - i need to change the raw device permissions - its a udev thing i believe
<Paddy_EIRE> Pb2007: nano
<bulmer> Pb2007: you can go to a console and use vim or emacs
<Pelo> kost_,  let me check
<gcleric_> NKUMike: Be sure ...http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
<bulmer> or nano
<Pb2007> Paddy_EIRE bulmer Thx :)
<TacOps> Pelo, good to know I am hoping that it is Linux newbie friendly :)
<Pelo> kost_, us the first one
<kost_> Pelo ok wait
<wastrel> linux has a long reputation of being newbie friendly
<TacOps> after all these years of reading Userfriendly I made the jump to linux
<Pelo> TacOps,  it takes a little adjustment but it's not as bad as some might think ,  I like to think of ubuntu as a good linux intro distribution
<HappyCamp> Does anyone know if the gutsy repository is in an unstable state?  I'm getting some dependency errors with apt-get?
<kost_> Pelo and then the first link or what? there are meny.
<kost_> Pelo many*
<fr0nk> hi :D does anyone know a good (freeware, GPL'ed) program to plan rooms? (draw a room and place things on it?) - since i'm moving out i want to plan my new room
<fsckr> abarbaccia_, what about /etc/udev/rules.d?
<wastrel> HappyCamp:  #ubuntu+1
<abarbaccia_> im digging in it right now
<abarbaccia_> thanks buddy
<Pelo> kost , sigh, hold on I'll try and get you a direct one
<TacOps> bit of a learning curve for me, just trying to get all the hardware working well, but so far I'm pretty happy with it
<orbstra> hey I am writing a Bash script.. and I was wondering how I would go about setting a variable to the result of a command.. the command is "grep 'invalid' /var/log/auth.log"... I heard I might use something like pipe or something like that...
<HappyCamp> fr0nk, Google SketchUp but it is Windows :(
<wastrel> fr0nk:  if you find one let me know.  maybe dia
<fr0nk> dia?
<kost_> Pelo thanks. and sry for being like that but i am a bit :S
<wastrel> fr0nk:  inkscape might work for you
<wastrel> it's more general though, vector graphics program
<wastrel> great tutorial tho
<J-_> is there a boot log anywhere I can look at?
<wastrel> !info dia
<HappyCamp> orbstra, VAR=$( command )
<ubotu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 190 kB, installed size 544 kB
<wastrel> J-_:  dmesg  ?
<orbstra> HappyCamp: thnx
<fr0nk> wastrel: thanks, i'll try it out. I have a "corporate laptop" with micro$oft visio, but i refuse to use it for private things since i like the open source idea "as it is"
<TacOps> is there a FAQ for dummies dealing with trouble shooting vid cards ?
<Rexor_Moon> I've got a question. For some reason, when I want to move a file through the terminal, a file which has two words with a space in between them, it won't do it.  Can someone tell me why?
<HappyCamp> orbstra, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jared> Could grub be stopping me from booting my windows cd?
<orbstra> HappyCamp:  PERFECT! thnx once again
<abarbaccia_> fsckr: just added in a mode argument to the permissions rule file (MODE="0666") and seeing if that takes any effect
<HappyCamp> orbstra, no problem.
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon, quote the file with " , or put a \ in front of the space, like word1\ word2
<Paddy_EIRE> Rexor_Moon: wrap it in quotes "like this/"
<fsckr> abarbaccia_,  gl
<Rexor_Moon> ok
<anathematic> why  does the ubuntu wiki load so slow?
<coma> Where can i find the Log files for gaim?
<wastrel> Rexor_Moon:  tab complete should do that automatically for you
<mmvii> oxson http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx620/en/ug/A02/memory00.htm#wp1105407
<Paddy_EIRE> anathematic: must be just you
<timewriter> how do i mount NTFS partitions on Edgy ?
<anathematic> Paddy_EIRE:  mmm i don't think so?
<Paddy_EIRE> fine here
<Rexor_Moon> kk, it did it, thanks for your help
<kamon> I got a total newbie question about virtualization: what would you guys recommend VMware or Virtualbox?
<wastrel> coma:  you have to turn on logging , it's off by default.
<coma> i did
<nickrud> !ntfs > timewriter (see private msg)
<wastrel> coma:  if you turned on logging it's ~/.gaim/logs/
<Pelo> kost_, ok I can'T find the original link I had so jjust get the first one from this page, it's probably an archived iso, you jsut un pack the archive and then burn the image to a cd    http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/?group_id=61&release_id=482
<timewriter> thank yoyu
<coma> alright
<ldz420> Question: what is the different between a system user and normal user?
<kamon> I got a total newbie question about virtualization: what would you guys recommend VMware or Virtualbox?
<nickrud> kamon, as a total newbie to virtualization, vmware's darn easy to use ;)
<Blacken> kamon: VMware, without a doubt.
<Blacken> I have a computer with an ATI Radeon 7000 and I'm having trouble getting the thing to use a resolution over 800x600. The ATI restricted drivers don't seem to support the 7000. I've Googled around and have had no luck. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kamon> ok thank you guys ;)
<wastrel> ldz420:  system users are things that have an entry in /etc/password but no password or home directory and a disabled login
<wastrel> ldz420:  at least that's my understanding of the term
<kost_> Pelo ok great thanks. And after I do that. If I use Partition Magic (or a partition software) and delete the partition of linux and resize my windows partition will i have successfully deleted linux?
<Pelo> Blacken,  I beleive there is a special config tool for ati cards, check in the forum for ati resolution   www.ubuntuforums.org
<timewriter> what about ntfs-3g ?
<timewriter> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wastrel> Blacken:  the open source driver supports that card i believe.  it should Just Work
<ldz420> wastrel: thx
<Blacken> wastrel: "should" is not a good word to use when it doesn't. ;)
<Blacken> Fortunately, this isn't my machine.
<Pelo> kost_, you'll need to backup your data first if you have any you want to keep but yes, pretty much
<kamon> (09:22:47 PM) ldz420: Question: what is the different between a system user and normal user? <-- normal user is you as a restricted user which means taht you cannot screw up your system by doing something wrong, in the other hand, the system user is the root which is also you but with total administrative priviledges
<wastrel> Blacken:  is it using the "ati" or "radeon" driver in xorg.conf  try both and see if one works better
<Pelo> kost_,  I suggest you do the boot thing before playing with your partiton, just in case you mess up
<Dustycartel> ok guys.  I have been waiting my turn.  but I see that most just jump in as they get their questions typed.  so here goes.  I have an inspiron9400 with built in wireless.  last year when i tried to use ubuntu with my Thinkpad it didn't want to use the wireless.  has it gotten more wireless friendly in the last 15 or so months?
<kamon> you do stuff as root using sudo before any command
<fr0nk> uff
<kost_> Pelo ok i am doing the boot thing right now.
<fr0nk> visio sucks hard in planning rooms ;p
<macaholic> Blacken: have you tried installing the driver from ati's sight?
<macaholic> Blacken: site*******
<fr0nk> *installing inkscape*
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: info... whats the wifi chipset?
<ldz420> kamon: thx for showing me the path
<survivor> hi! i'm trying to install ubuntu. however, my dell always boots from HDD, even with the boot order set right, except if i unplug the HDD (so it CAN boot from CD!) - any ideas?
<Blacken> survivor: Open the one-time boot menu?
<survivor> one what?
<Blacken> All remotely modern Dell machines have a one-time boot menu.
<Blacken> Usually F12.
<Blacken> Hit it, it'll ask you what to boot from.
<Blacken> (Also, you may have a bad CD, it happens on occasion)
<Pb2007> survivor:have you tried to press F12 ?
<survivor> hmmm, it is not remotely modern, it's more like 500 MHz.
<coma> Does anyones desktop cube effect not work after awile ?
<nickrud> Blacken, radeon supports the 7000 according to my Xorg.0.log; if you still have res problems look around line 400 in that file for some clues
<orbstra> Hey srry to be a bother, but can anyone point me in the write direction of the command to look up that will write the results of a command (in this case diff FILE1 FILE 2) to a text file
<survivor> And as I said, it DOES boot off every CD I tried when I didn't connect the HDD.
<Pelo> !enter | Blacken
<Blacken> nickrud: Alright, thanks.
<ubotu> Blacken: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<survivor> But I'll try F12.
<Paddy_EIRE> coma: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<coma> alright
<coma> thnx
<bruenig> orbstra, diff file1 file2 > outputfile
<orbstra> bruenig: thnx
<Blacken> Pelo: Excellent way to dissuade people from helping when they use what is something of IRC commonplace "speech."
<bruenig> orbstra, however if you are wanting to make a patch, it is probably best you use something like diff -u file1 file2 > outputfile
<fr0nk> wastrel: COULD it be inkscape is orientated on corel DRAW 8? i LOVE it :D thank you very much :D :
<fr0nk> :x
<bruenig> I don't know if you are but that seems to be the usual reason people would do that
<orbstra> bruenig: why -u.. what does that do?
<Dustycartel> hey Eire it says 1390 wlan mini card
<survivor> no F12 on my stone-age Dell
<fr0nk> wastrel: most shortcuts are the same :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: 1 sec...
<bruenig> orbstra, it changes the output of the diff so that patch can use it, there is another flag that will also work but I don't know what it is
<Dustycartel> thank you so much.
<wastrel> fr0nk:  i guess so, i've never used corel draw.  inkscape is great though.  everyone should install it :] 
<m0dY> what kernel image a Ubuntu domU should have ?
<nickrud> m0dY, your question did not compute :)
<Mr_Awesome> is there an applet that would tell me the battery power in my laptop battery?
<fr0nk> wastrel: overall i still havent figured out how to change the paper format by 90degrees
<fr0nk> wastrel: do you know how to? :D
<Kitsun> Is it possible to merge Amarok data (song ratings, etc) from two Ubuntu installations?
<m0dY> nickrud: how?
<survivor> short of a one-time boot menu, any ideas on how to force a boot from cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: does it say that its a broadcom anywhere
<nickrud> Mr_Awesome, you should have one in your systray in a standard install; what are you running
<wastrel> fr0nk:  not off the top of my head.  #inkscape is very nice in my experience
<nickrud> m0dY, domU ?
<taglebro> how do i uninstall cvs?
<m0dY> i am starting a domU so i want now which kernel image does Ubuntu provide as a Xen domU kernel
<Pelo> Mr_Awesome,  there should be one in the pannel applets, jsut right click the pannel ,  select add to pannel and check the list
<Dustycartel> the 10/100 is broadcom..
<orbstra> bruenig:  would you know off the top of your head how to filter the results of diff.. so it only looks for lines that match a certain string (invalid logon attempts)
<Dustycartel> one second I will find out
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: as far as I can see that will work...although you may need to use ndiswrapper
<Dustycartel> yes it is broadcom
<Dustycartel> so what is involved in using that?  if it is easy enough to explain.
<bruenig> orbstra, use diff file1 file2 | grep string
<felipepro> hola
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: then ndiswrapper will be the way to go
<Dustycartel> ok thank you very much.
<fr0nk> wastrel: thank you very much :)
<orbstra> bruenig: I will try that now, THNX
<taglebro> how do i uninstall cvs?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: ndiswrapper lets you use the windows driver
<felipepro> quien habla espaol?
<Dustycartel> oh I have read about that.
<Pelo> !es | felipepro
<ubotu> felipepro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dustycartel> ok I can do a search for further information
<IndyGunFreak> how do i set a drive to have user access, its a usb drive, only has root access righ now.. i know its a chmod isn't it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dustycartel: typically thinkpads work great with linux
<Dustycartel> yes they do.
<Pelo> Dustycartel, you can try this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
* Pelo hopes he got the question right 
<Dustycartel> never had a problem with red hat or freebsd
<Dustycartel> and I thought ubuntu was easier to configure than either of those.
<Paddy_EIRE> it is much easier to configure
<Tarelerulz_man> I am lost with why ubuntu don't get internet . I hooked my windows computer in the same way  and it works
<wastrel> broadcom nic misbehaving?
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, what kind fo connection do you have ?
<nickrud> m0dY, I believe you're looking for  xen-image-2.6.19-4-generic or xen-image-2.6.19-4-server
<kilomang> anyone here know how to get rid of tabs on xchat?
<Pelo> kilomang,  display treeview
<Tarelerulz_man> I have cable internet and I cat5 cords  and linksys rounter
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, ubuntu should work right off, I agree
<Tarelerulz_man> I thought it was maybe ubuntu that was missed up
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, I think mounting the drive, then chown <user>:<group>will give you what you're looking for
<TacOps> Hrrmmm.... I installed the drivers for an ATI X1600 pro through System---> Administration ---> Restricted Drivers and the glgears still only shows 3-400 fps is it not supposed to be 4-5000? if so what may be wrong?
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, is this computerunder windows did you set a static ip ?
<Tarelerulz_man> So I ran ubuntu on my window/ubuntu main computer  with the same set up and it works
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: it might.
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, forget that in the terminal type ifconfig find out the gateway and see if you can access the router
<Twelve-60> How do you copy all files and directories within a folder (but not the folder itself), to another folder?
<kilomang> Pelo, wheres that?
<hermit> I am a ubuntu newbie (but not a linux newbie) and am curious what you guys do about getting newer versions than come with the current release. Specifically, I need a newer version of rtorrent that supports encryption.
<hermit> Is there some special repo i can access with newer debs?
<kilomang> Pelo, i found it nm
<Pelo> kilomang,  the xchat menu , under display, ..
* nickrud had problems with ubuntu not getting the proper route from some gateways
<Tarelerulz_man> I don't have static ip on any of them
<kilomang> Pelo, here its view --> layout --> tree
<Pelo> kilomang,  probably, I 've had mine setup for a while and I didn'T check first
<nickrud> hermit, sometimes someone will provide them; sometimes they'll be in proposed-updates or security or backports; usually you compile
<bluebanana> guys, i've spent one hour trying to get FTP/Publish settings in kompoZer working. please help
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, see if you can access the router through firefox
<hermit> nickrud: I wouldn't mind compiling it and doing it manually, but I figured that it would likely not work because of all of the older libs going on here
<bluebanana> Whatever variations I've tried for http and ftp URLs don't work.
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man,  I mean the router config
<hermit> nickrud: where do I find these "proposed-updates" or "security" or "backports" you refer to
<hermit> So I can see if rtorrent is there
<Pelo> bluebanana,  for help wiith kde apps you mght hvae a better chance at getting an answer in #kubuntu
<kost_> Pelo Are you here mate?
<Paddy_EIRE> bluebanana: are you following your isp's recommendations correctly
<Pelo> kost_,  yes
<Twelve-60> How do you copy all files and directories within a folder (but not the folder itself), to another folder?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: does this look right sudo chown /dev/sda indygunfreak:indygunfreak
<Paddy_EIRE> bluebanana: they may have documentation about how this is achieved with them
<boobiesb> hey guys I have a question
<boobiesb> So /join and /quit were idling in a room. /join had a netsplit. Who is left?
<nickrud> hermit, I'll put up my sources.list for you; I think I set them up with synaptic though
<bluebanana> Paddy_EIRE,  Well, using gftp: I can log on with the username and password I was given. But kompozer is not working well with those
<kost_> Pelo Ok I booted from CD and I couldnt remember the option I should select. I got to a many and I could uninstall GRUB.
<hermit> Twelve-60: cp -a folder/* /some/folder
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, sudo chown indy:indy /dev/sdaX
<Twelve-60> hermit: ty
<hermit> nickrud: i just don't know where you would get the list of those sources
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, where X is the partition #
<Pelo> kost_, just navigate the menues in the general direction of windows,  there should be options it there along the lines of  repair windows, and windows options, and stuff like that
<Tarelerulz_man> The gayway is the ip of the router right
<Pb2007> i have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113867 but eaven after editing 915resolution and setting it to "auto" agein my xserver wont start .. any tips ?
<Pelo> kost_,  you can also try an google about restoring window mbr maybe ther is someting you can do from the windows cd
<kost_> Pelo and what am I looking for exactly. Can you remember the exact name or something?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: got it, thank you, that was driving me crazy
<Pelo> kost_,  no I can'T sorry,  but I so remember that the frist few menu entries did direct you to either windows or linux
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, and what's especially nice, ubuntu remembers the permissions for the device ;)
<tacos_ub1ntu> why isn't wine showing up in my synaptic ??
<kost_> Pelo yes thats right. Do i select Linux from there?
<Ahadiel> tacos_ub1ntu, sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> tacos_ub1ntu, you need to enable the extra repos, multiver ad backport
<Ahadiel> nvm, do what Pelo said
<Pelo> kost_,  no you want to restore the window sstuff
<kost_> Pelo Ok mate. I will try it right now. Be right back.
<tacos_ub1ntu> Pelo: how can I enable those? what is that exactly
<Tarelerulz_man> I am lost  I http://192.168.1.1/ and I could not get to my router
<nickrud> hermit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34010/
<orbstra> hey bruenig I tried what you said before (how to write a variable to a file).. It looks like this (below).. but I get the message that AuthLogDiffs command not found.. CODE: AuthLogDiffs > /home/socrates/scripts/failed_logon_notifier_files/auth_log_cache
<flakzeus> Can anyone tell me how to password protect a zip file with file roller?
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, try another cable  the one you have might be nicked
<bruenig> orbstra, explain what you are wanting to do
<hermit> nickrud: thanks. so the last 4 lines I assume would be the ones to grab?
<Tarelerulz_man> The lame part is
<Tarelerulz_man> I am trying to get out the router
<Tarelerulz_man> with my windows computer
<Tarelerulz_man> The one that can get internet
<bruenig> flakzeus, just use zip -e from the command line, it will prompt you for a password
<Tarelerulz_man> it just don't work
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, ...
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, in wndows you need the default gateway address just in case you are not useing the correct number
<nickrud> hermit, those for sure; do a diff -u <yoursources> <mysources> to see the differences
<flakzeus> bruenig, it says "zip error: Nothing to do"
<Tarelerulz_man> it worked under ubuntu
<atnan> Are there any Metacity gurus around? I'm after a way of listing all open windows (including their titles & which window is active) via a script.
<bruenig> flakzeus, you have to provide it with an argument of what you are zipping
<orbstra> well, bruenig , I basically want to make a Bash script to run regularly in Cron, that checks auth.log for any Invalid logon attempts.. So I made a blank text file, and the script that will go in crontab assigns a variable to the result of diff (it compares auth.log and the blank text file).. then it writes the results of diff to the text file.. eventually I will have it send me an email whenever it detects a change in the file.. I trie
<bruenig> flakzeus, zip -e whateverfile
<macaholic> tacos_ublntu go here for install instructions http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<flakzeus> bruenig, will this work with an already zipped file
<bruenig> flakzeus, I don't think so
<flakzeus> bruenig, ok thanks
<bruenig> orbstra, why not just grep auth.log and redirect the grep, diff needn't be in the picture at all I don't think
<bruenig> orbstra, grep string auth.log > outputfile
<Tarelerulz_man> I am in the router
<Tarelerulz_man> pelo , I am in the righter what do I do now
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, ;-)
<orbstra> bruenig: I am using diff to detect the difference between the text file, so I can have it eventually send me an email whenever a difference comes up
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, are you in the router from the ubuntu computer or from the windows one ?
<bruenig> orbstra, but diff detects everyline as being different, that is no different than just doing "cat file | grep string" or just "grep string file"
<Tarelerulz_man> From ubuntu the one that will not get net
<FruitLoop> anyone know how to make a usb mic work. I have audacity installed but it just says "error while opening sound device. please check the input device settings and project sample rate."
<xike> any XGL pros?  my screen looks like this when I login: http://dsf.mine.nu:8080/~dfalling/example.jpg
<Optimus55> hey can someone help me copy a folder off my desktop to /usr/share/icons?
<Optimus55> i'm having a permission problem
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, ok so we know that the problem isnT' the physical connection to the router
<Ahadiel> Could anyone suggest a couple good RSS Readers?
<nickrud> Optimus55, add sudo to the front of the command
<JESTER> WHATS UP
<e\ectro_> how do you hardcode speed/duplex on the NIC?
<Optimus55> yeah but it says the folder "FedoraCore6" not found
<speaker219> windows
<Tarelerulz_man> Pelo , it woudl seem not to be the case .  This is so lame most the time it just works
* nickrud sees a shouter (again)
<Optimus55> how do i copy that folder frmo the desktop?
<nickrud> Ahadiel, liferea, blam, straw
<orbstra> bruenig: if you would not like to then ignore me saying this, but can we jumpt to a priv chat so its esiar to follow our conv? but what does the "cat" command do
<Ahadiel> nickrud, Thanks, I'll check those out.
<JESTER> I HAVE A ATI RADEON 9250 AND WONT WORK!!! SCREEN GOES BLACK INTO A REBOOT LOOP
<Tarelerulz_man> Pelo , what do I do next
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, honestly I donT' know what you do from there,  I was just checking for a problem from that point,   check the router model in the router and see if there is a suggestion in there,
<bruenig> orbstra, it just spits out the file into stdout, try it "cat textfile"
<nickrud> Optimus55, sudo mv ~/Desktop/folder /usr/share/icons
<Ahadiel> JESTER, caps lock != cruise control
<JESTER> Does anyone have a ati radeon 9250 working with ubuntu yet
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: are you still having that problem?
<JESTER> yep
<kost_> Pelo ok. I got to a menu Called Fix Windows or Something and from there it asked me to select an operating system or something. I selected Windows XP and then it said Pause Nothing to DO.
<Paddy_EIRE> JESTER: that works out of the box
<JESTER> i just got banned from the debian server
<JESTER> that was funny
<Optimus55> nickrud: nice! thanks a lot man
<Tarelerulz_man> my connnection for the windows computer is 67. something and I have not see that before
<IndyGunFreak> JESTER: it should work out of the box.. the driver sucks though
<FruitLoop> how do I get the mic on a logitech usb webcam to work in audacity? Does anyone know?
<JESTER> well mine dont work
<Pelo> kost_,  it might have been tring to add windows to the boot menu,  you need to check for other options
<JESTER> i have the catalyst control center
<orbstra> bruenig: but that whole line of code. grep string... won't that just find ALL the matching lines of code from the log file, not compare it with what it has already seen..
<Pelo> kost_, give me a minute I'll see if I can get you another link
<JESTER> but gues what i can never get that far
<kost_> Pelo Ok as much as you want. I just want to have it done. Thanks for giving me help.
<Paddy_EIRE> JESTER: err, I dont use the catalyst control center nor do I have it
<JESTER> if anyone has any help tips or tricks please help me! i have a ATI RADON 9250!! wont work
<Ryan450> hey guys
<JESTER> well i thought it would have drivers in it
<bruenig> orbstra, grep will spit out any line that matches the string you give it, but it will do that even if you diff the file first with a blank file, because all you are doing is in a bizarre way passing the entire file through grep because every line is showing up in diff and therefore is being processed by grep just like if you were to use grep by itself
<xike> xgl looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/2vp38y, any ideas
<Pelo> kost_, http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s05.html
<Paddy_EIRE> JESTER: you just use the restricted driver manages
<nickrud> JESTER, the radeon driver that comes with ubuntu supports the 9250
<JESTER> it says there is none
<JESTER> well it wont work
<kost_> Pelo I got that before as i was googleing. :|
<JESTER> it gets to the load screen finishes goes black 10 sec later it restarts pc
<JESTER> and goes back into a loop hole
<witless> when i try to play music files with rhythmbox or beep-media-player, it locks up.  strace shows this:
<Pelo> kost_, didnT' work ?
<witless> semctl(1343488, 0, IPC_64|IPC_SET, 0xbfb2f8e8) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<peplin_> I have come here simply to say...I just dumped my ATI graphics card after fighting with it for years in linux, and the Nvidia drivers strike me as simply....beautiful!
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> NVIDEa
<orbstra> yes bruenig but after I find the difference, I write that to the blank file.. so it keeps a log of what it has seen
<Ryan450> thats because ATI refuses to release any good drivers
<JESTER> ATI is a good company or was till AMD took over
<kost_> Pelo didnt try. Should i try the 7.5.2. Restoring the MBR of Windows XP?
<fr500_> hello
<Pelo> kost_, if you are runing windows xp yes
<fr500_> how do i enable TV  out
<peplin_> I had been loyal to ATI since I built my first computer, this is my first Nvidia card
<nickrud> JESTER, are you trying to run the XGL server?
<fr500_> i got an nvidia card
<fr500_> !TV
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<JESTER> no
<orbstra> bruenig: see where I am going with this
<fr500_> !TVout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Pelo> later folks
<nickrud> JESTER, put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on a pastebin if you can
<winblows> according to synaptic i already got the compiz stuff installed so how do i go about turning it on?
<wastrel> fr500_:  fyi you can alos /msg ubotu keyword  :] 
<JESTER> MY ATI RADEOn 9250 has a s-video out, HD compatibility, and the regular monitor
<JESTER> ok
<bruenig> orbstra, just do, cp file newfile, then you are good to go
<wastrel> also, even
<fr500_> wastrel: whats the difference?
<bruenig> orbstra, the newfile will be the log
<qazwsx> does anyone know of a good open source opengl modeling tool for generarint massive cities + buildings?
<fr500_> oh i wouldnt polute the room
<fr500_> thx
<JESTER> matt@mattspc:~$ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JESTER> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<JESTER> matt@mattspc:~$
<orbstra> bruenig: I am switching to another IRC app my name is vas now..
<vas> bruenig this is it
<JESTER> well thats not what i wanted to see
<wastrel> fr500_:  if you /msg  it doesn't spam the channel  :] 
<bluebanana> in kompozer/nvu I've created the title of my webpage. when i press enter, the section just gets bigger. How do I jump from the title out to the next part of the page?
<bluebanana> "title" means Heading
<Gaspipe> hey
<coma> What is a good Wireless notebook card that works out of the box with ubuntu ?
<bruenig> vas, k
<JESTER> yes i figure it out
<nickrud> JESTER, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; cut and paste to a pastebin; if you only have terminal install pastebinit
<Ahadiel> coma, Intel
<coma> my USR 5410 doesnt work.
<vas> bruenig.. should I try to explain this again, BC I know you will think its a good idea once you understand it.. I hope
<bruenig> vas, ok please do
<JESTER> let me look it up
<Gaspipe> anyone know how compatable the Canon Pixma MP530 printer is on ubuntu?
<JESTER> pastebinit
<bruenig> vas, you can use little command snippets to clear it up
<xike> JESTER: you want to edit that with something like gedit, and put a "sudo" before that command
<JESTER> woa
<JESTER> error
<wastrel> bluebanana:  maybe tab
<JESTER> failed to check for installed and available applications!!
<coma> k thnx.
<JESTER> thats it
<JESTER> im gonna try debian
<JESTER> is it better
<bluebanana> wastrel, nope
<Fryguy--> hi guys, I just changed motherboards for my ubuntu server install, and am now using an nforce4 motherboard. Neither of the onboard ethernet ports are being loaded correctly, despite reading on the internet that nforce4 ethernet works fine on ubuntu. What steps do I need to take to get them to be configured correctly?
<nickrud> JESTER, don't quote me, but for some people
<ztomic> JESTER: new to linux?
<JESTER> wow it wont install
<JESTER> yeah
<JESTER> if anyone has the fix for the ati radeon 9250 i would love to get it
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  you might check /etc/iftab  and fix the MAC addy's in there for eth0 and eth1
<B52doc> I have problem connecting to my network, I am using Wicd network manager
<nickrud> Jeruvy, try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ztomic> JESTER: ubuntu is the easiest I'v found. tried a lot.
<JESTER> ok
<JESTER> so whats wrong with my gcard then
<ztomic> I just got here/
<JESTER> its a good card it just not that great no more i guess
<nickrud> JESTER, probably nothing, only a config problem
<JESTER> well
<JESTER> if it was only like windows u could get on remotely and fix it
<JESTER> lol
<nickrud> JESTER, there's always ssh. But, don't, anyway ;)
<B52doc> it just says obtaining IP address and then doesnt do anything, no connection
<ztomic> JESTER: does it work on the livecd?
<Tarelerulz_man> I have show that the  cords and router work  with windows  and I did the same setup for ubuntu ,but it don't work so I am lost
<ztomic> like I say... I just got here
<JESTER> umm ztomic it get to the install thing loads all the files [ok] 
<JESTER> then it goes black
<Fryguy--> wastrel: what's the easiest way to find the MAC addresses for my new ethernet interfaces? lspci isn't giving it in it's information
<JESTER> from the cd
<vas> bruenig .. alright.. well my ultimate goal is to receive e-mail updates whenever an invalid logon attempt occurs. In auth.log.. it logs Invalid logon attempt whenever someone tries to log on incorrectly.. so I am writing a script that is run every minutes.. the script first compares the difference between auth.log and a file called LOG_RECORDS... if there is a difference between the results of Diff auth.log LOG_RECORDS it will write the di
<JESTER> now if i just insert my ati card
<JESTER> it goes into a reboot loop
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  ifconfig should do it
<shk> can anyone tell me how to make the wireless bars (for wifi) show up in my tray?
<JESTER> but it loads the ubuntu thing then restarts
<Tarelerulz_man> The connection will not work under windows or ubuntu  for my laptop
<Tarelerulz_man> I hope something did not go out on it
<JESTER> wow
<JESTER> thats sounds like hardware
<JESTER> or a bug
<Fryguy--> wastrel: neither of the interfaces are listed under ifconfig. ifconfig is only listing the loopback interface.
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  oic.
<ztomic> ouch
<JESTER> i know everything about windows
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> whats the prob
<wastrel> hrm.  you may want to try manually loading the driver module Fryguy-- .
<JESTER> im a vista confused professional
<flodine> can someone tell me why my internet speed is slower on ubuntu then on fedora?
<JESTER> umm
<JESTER> because the server ur downloading from sucks
<Fryguy--> wastrel: i have, doesn't seem to be doing anything (unless I'm missing another driver module that I'm not aware of)
<ztomic> JESTER: have you tried another vid card?
<wastrel> hrm.
<JESTER> nope
<Fryguy--> wastrel: AFAIK the driver for nforce4 ethernet is 'forcedeth' which is loaded
<Tarelerulz_man> I can get the router page
<JESTER> my crap ass pc is just pci only
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> god i want a vga port so bad
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  you've manually rmmod and and then modprobe forcedeth   ?
<flodine> same server is the same
<Tarelerulz_man> I can get the router setup page ,but not the net
<JESTER> or a super pci slot
<Fryguy--> wahooooo: yes
<JESTER> umm
<JESTER> then thats a router prob
<Fryguy--> err
<Fryguy--> wastrel: yes
<JESTER> u got 2 routers?
<ztomic> JESTER: vista wont work on that either.
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  any errors in dmesg about it?
<caesar_> Can someone help me get compiz fusion working? I followed the directions, but it it won't function!
<flodine> same router
<JESTER> vista does work
<JESTER> i jsut cant get aero and crap
<nickrud> Tarelerulz_man, does route -n give you something like 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.114   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ztomic> whats aero and crap?
<wastrel> caesar_:  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<JESTER> so if my card can run vista
<keeganX> Where would I go to discuss beta issues?
<caesar_> thanks
<JESTER> it should run ubuntu
<wastrel> keeganX:  #ubuntu+1  for gutsy
<nickrud> Tarelerulz_man, where 192.168.0.114 would be your router?
<keeganX> thanks wastrel
<JESTER> aero is u push the iwndows and tab key and it makes the windows float beside eachother
<vas> bruenig any ideas
<ztomic> JESTER: it sounded like you told me your computer is slow.
<bruenig> vas, are you using diff against a blank text file or not, that is what I thought you were saying
<JESTER> its prob all of it
<JESTER> lol
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  you can see the router from your linux box?
<JESTER> wait wtf
<JESTER> how are u on here if ur internet dont work
<macaholic> how do i enable seeing hidden files?
<ztomic> JESTER: did you pastebin your config?
<Tarelerulz_man> Wastrel , I can see the router from linux box
<JESTER> there are no hidden files
<JESTER> im still lookin for it
<JESTER> since i can open add remove program
<nickrud> macaholic, on the file explorer window, view->show hidden files
<JESTER> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<JESTER> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<ztomic> JESTER: slow down and dont use "enter" so much
<macaholic> nickrud: thx
<JESTER> uh oh
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:   can you ping  64.233.187.99
<JESTER> i alraedy crashed linux
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> crap...
<Tarelerulz_man> When I hook my windows computer in the same way it looked .  and under window or ubuntu on the laptop don't work
<blazemonger> i guess no one's able to help
<caesar_> does anyone know the repository for the latest ATI drivers (instead of the guaranteed-stable "restricted modules")?
<JESTER> guess not
<vas> bruenig, it is blank at first, but whenever diff is compared to it, I write the result of Diff to the file, so next time it runs, so diff will not just keep bringing up the same logs every time it is run.. it will only show the new logs (because the old ones are recorded in that text file), then after it finds a difference, it writes the difference to the text file.. get me?
<JESTER> caesar
<Tarelerulz_man> I mean the windows computer worked with the same set up
<JESTER> do u have a ati radeon 9250
<blazemonger> i have apentium 4 2.4ghz with 768mb of memory and a ati radeon 7200 card and xubuntu is extremely slow..in fact every distro is slow
<caesar_> Jester: Radeon 9550
<blazemonger> but my notebook which is ancient runs just fine
<JESTER> damn
<JESTER> mine wont work
<bruenig> vas, oh so you are doing the diff and then dumping the diff into the blank text file which you then use again to diff against
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<JESTER> oh crap
<shiester_miester> hey bruenig!
<Fryguy--> wastrel: i just scrolled through dmesg, and all seems to be well, no notable error messages reported about either of the ethernet interfaces, and the drivers for each seem to have been successfully loaded
<JESTER> brb gotta but sheets on the bed
<JESTER> lol
<vas> bruenig YES!!!
<shiester_miester> bruenig, long time no see
<blazemonger> but my p4 motherboard is a d865perl sata and i have two ide drives on it and i can NOT get DMA to work :(
<vas> bruenig EXACTLY!!!
<blazemonger> i dont know what to do
<EADG_> !enter JESTER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter jester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> blazemonger, really slow loading programs, or really slow all the time
<ztomic> JESTER: is on crack!
<vas> bruenig so first I set the results of diff to a variable, then I write teh variable to that text file.. the problem is when I try to write a variable to a text file.. I keep getting that error
<bruenig> vas, just paste your script
<bruenig> !paste | vas
<ubotu> vas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> Fryguy--:  sorry, i'm out of ideas :/
<Fryguy--> LOLOL i'm a moron :(
<Fryguy--> i just checked the output of ifconfig -a :(
<Fryguy--> and they are eth1 and eth2 :(
<Fryguy--> and there is no eth0 on the system (because of iftab)
<wastrel> ah jolly :] 
<vas> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34014/ ... I REALLY appreciate this!!
<joshritger> what packages are needed to view windows shares?
<Tarelerulz_man> I pinged 64.233.187.99  and  I get 1 packe send 0 recieved
<joshritger> I can't see any for some reason
<shiester_miester> I have a rather unpleasant problem which has forced me to boot into windows for the first time in quite a while :(  Ubuntu won't connect to the Internet!  It was working fine last night, too
<Tru7h> Hello
<caesar_> Tru7h Hello
<shiester_miester> its communicating with my adsl modem just fine, and getting dhcp offers and everything
<ztomic> any gatos fans in here? I want to capture with ati 7200.
<shiester_miester> but for some reason it just doesn't end up with a connection...
<Tru7h> For some reason amaroK won't play anything.
<bruenig> vas, why not just this diff /home/socrates/testogo /var/log/auth.log | grep 'Invalid' >/home/socrates/scripts/failed_logon_notifier_files/auth_log_cache
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  if you run the command    route    on the command line,  is there a value in the "gateway" column on the line that starts with "default"
<JESTER> im on crack
<JESTER> really.. or naturally high
<Tru7h> When you play something is flashes through the playlist then says playlist finished
<JESTER> just get the programs with 5 stars
<JESTER> lol
<ztomic> crackhead!
<blazemonger> slow ALL the time
<vas> bruenig I would like to have it in a variable, because in the future I want to expand this script so it sends e-mails and other stuff... So I am trying to break it up now so I don't run into these problems in the future ;-)
<wastrel> Tru7h:  you might need to install mp3 support
<Tru7h> Do I need codecs or something?
<Tru7h> Okay, how do I do that?
<nickrud> blazemonger, then I had something else in mind, sorry
<blazemonger> but it will run just perfect from the live cd butg i cant save anything :(
<JESTER> yo ztomic msn or aim or yahoo me
<JESTER> msn mhowell34@hotmail.com
<wastrel> vas:  if you want just one line of output you can do grep -c
<blazemonger> i'm having bad luck migrating from amiga's to PCs
<JESTER> aim is same withthout the msn shit
<shiester_miester> vas, bruenig left
<wastrel> to count the number of matches
<ztomic> JESTER: you gotta be jokin'!
<vas> shiester_miester lol im talkin to no one
<bruenig> had to restart x to get into my nvidia tinkering
<Geek_> blazemonger: amigas... that might explain a bit ;)
<shiester_miester> ah he just came back
<JESTER> IF ANYONE FIGURES OUT THE ATI RADEON 9250 Problem, MSN OR AIM me Mhowell34@hotmail.com aim is same without hotmail
<shiester_miester> wb, bruenig
<vas> bruenig kk cool ur back
<vas> but
<vas> bruenig I would like to have it in a variable, because in the future I want to expand this script so it sends e-mails and other stuff... So I am trying to break it up now so I don't run into these problems in the future
<meoblast001> hello i'm trying to add a software source but after i type the source into the repo section of Synaptic, it doesn't appear..... why wouldn't it appear?
<Tru7h> wasterl: How do I install MP3 support?
<witless> my audio always locks up.  strace shows this:
<blazemonger> geek: i am a 12+ year long amiga user and i just 4 months ago got into pc world
<witless> semctl(1343488, 0, IPC_64|IPC_SET, 0xbfb2f8e8) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<JESTER> im gonna try to fix this
<vas> BTW if anyone is following this convo feel free to toss in some input
<wastrel> !mp3 | Tru7h
<ubotu> Tru7h: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JESTER> i dont feel like using a damn windows cd just to format
<blazemonger> what can i do for a low cost system that i dont have to sign my name that will do midi sequencing
<winblows> where can i configure how fast the compiz cube moves?
<shiester_miester> JESTER, can't you use the livecd and gparted?
<blazemonger> that's all i want is something that will sequence midi
<witless> is there a more technically-oriented support channel for ubuntu aside from this one?
<blazemonger> on a low budget
<Tarelerulz_man> when I do ipconfig on windows I get  ip that starts with 67  and the ip I get when I do ifconfig on  ubuntu is 192
<Superkuh> Anyone know how I could check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my (mobo integrated) NIC under ubuntu (feisty) (or if a more general answer exists for debian-like, or even general linux systems)?
<ztomic> JESTER: I'[m not convinced that the ATI card is your problem.
<shiester_miester> winblows, in compiz cube settings
<JESTER> whats the gparted
<wastrel> vas:  VAR=$(grep -c "whatever value" filename)
<JESTER> i think it is
<shiester_miester> JESTER, gnome partition editor
<bruenig> vas, the variable is going to be dirty because of the multiple lines and whatnot, but if  you want to get the variable's output into a textfile after you have stored it, just echo "$variable" > outputfile
<shiester_miester> winblows, although it depends what sort of cube movement you are talking about
<winblows> shiester_miester: where is that?
<JESTER> i just overote my windows installation
<JESTER> lol
<ztomic> kewl!
<winblows> shiester_miester: i'm just talking about how fast it spins
<witless> is there a more technically-oriented support channel for ubuntu aside from this one?
<shiester_miester> winblows, open up the compiz settings application
<JESTER> fully redid all 80gb
<nephish> way to go JESTER  !
<nickrud> JESTER, you backed into a good situation
<ztomic> kewler!
<JESTER> what
<JESTER> lol
<JESTER> ive got like 19 xp cd;s laying around
<shiester_miester> winblows, there are multiple ways to spin the cube, so it depends which one you are talking about.  do you mean when you drag a window around the edges? or when you spin it by grabbing with the mouse?
<shiester_miester> JESTER, not a very smart move...
<JESTER> omfg
<ztomic> JESTER: send them to the microwave.
<JESTER> do u understand
<wastrel> witless:  not afaik
<winblows> shiester_miester: i'm spinning with my keyboard
<JESTER> my dad works for a computer place
<JESTER> every day he gets out of his truck like a xp cd or something else falls out
<shiester_miester> winblows, so with ctrl+alt+left/right, or something like that
<qiyong> How many programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
<winblows> shiester_miester: that's correct
<ztomic> JESTER: now I understand why you sound like youre on crack
<JESTER> fuck you
<hexidigital> qiyong:  that's a hardware problem
<shiester_miester> winblows, have you even looked at the settings app
<xtknight> lol
<shiester_miester> JESTER, dont swear
<stdin> !language > JESTER
<JESTER> what the hell
<JESTER> language
<JESTER> what country are u in
<witless> ...says sheistermeister
<bruenig> !gtfo | JESTER
<ubotu> JESTER: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JESTER> freedom of speech
<ztomic> I cant stop laughing
<JESTER> ive got my rights
<qiyong> hexidigital,  correct !
<shiester_miester> witless, shiestermiester says what?
<vas> bruenig very true I never thought about that.. it will look pretty bad.. for the e-mail part of it I will use teh -q operator and stuff... I will work on this n get back here in like 2 mins
<winblows> shiester_miester: probably not... this is day 1 on ubuntu for me
<JESTER> CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
<shiester_miester> JESTER, this isnt USA
<qiyong> hexidigital,  but how did you know?
<bruenig> !stop | JESTER
<ubotu> JESTER: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<witless> sounds like shit-master in german
<JESTER> is it for me
<hexidigital> qiyong:  bash.org
<Tarelerulz_man> I have two different ip type on my computers one 192(linux) not getting net  and 67 windows geting net
<hexidigital> and common sense
<faileas> JESTER: funny but freedom of speech dosen't count in private places...
<hexidigital> :D
<vas> i appreciate everythin bruenig .. serusly uve been a huge help
<faileas> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<shiester_miester> JESTER, this is IRC, and its a lot like a facist dictatorship
<xtknight> llol
<JESTER> facist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@r52h31.dixie-net.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<faileas> ... i should said at who
<qiyong> hexidigital, when?
<shiester_miester> either you behave or you get booted
<bruenig> brilliant
<faileas> thanks ;)
<hexidigital> qiyong:  a few weeks ago
<shiester_miester> there we go
<elkbuntu> shiester_miester, you will too if you keep on with that tone
<winblows> shiester_miester: so where is the settings app?
<shiester_miester> excuse me?  what tone is that?
<shiester_miester> it doesn't matter now anyway, he's gone
<elkbuntu> shiester_miester, the trolling one, where you call us fascists
<trwww> how do I get the touchpad on my dell 1505 to be a bit more sensitive? I installed qsynaptics, but it really hasnt changed anything.
* tonyyarusso refers the rest of the channel to http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt/ - please understand what terms you use in which situations :)  (preaching to the choir now, but hey)
<shiester_miester> i didnt call anyone a facist, jeez
<faileas> ;)
<bruenig> !spam | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<metalek> hi
<shiester_miester> i said the IRC network is LIKE a facist dictatorship, referring to how people can be punished by the higher-ups if they don't behave according to the rules
<wastrel> trwww:  there's a bunch of info in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<blazemonger> mso what do i do tgo make my p4 2.4 ghz load firefox in less than 5 minutes
<qiyong> hexidigital, i think it's two.  one holds the base, one turns the bulb.
<blazemonger> it has 768 mb of memory
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: kind of - it's remarkably relevant from time to time (and I'd link it here if it was written by someone else too :P )
<blazemonger> i just do N OT know WHAT to do
<shiester_miester> winblows, its in the main menu
<blazemonger> iui am having PC woes coming from amiga
<fsckr> where do i go to turn off these icons on ubuntu...i thought it was in gconf-editor but I dont seem to find it
<fsckr> icons on the desktop that is
<xtknight> !icons | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<fsckr> ty
<metalek> hi everybody, i have a little problem, when I add new session to /etc/X11/sessions/ then i try to choose it, but i can't because it's no appear? somebody could help me?
<winblows> shiester_miester: what's it called?
<faileas> shiester_miester: its more like a restaurant. if you get drunk, and make a fuss, the waiter's gonna throw ya out ;)
<shiester_miester> winblows, something like compiz settings
<blazemonger> if i can only enable DMA mode on my hardware
<witless> any audio program i use locks up
<blazemonger> i would be going good
<blazemonger> :(
<shiester_miester> winblows, I'm not in ubuntu at the moment so I can't tell you for sure, but its certainly not something subtle and obscure
<winblows> shiester_miester: i don't have anything with compiz on it
<blazemonger> man i'm hating Pc's every single day more and more to the point that i'm tempted to go back to Amiga world
<shiester_miester> winblows, maybe you should ask in #opencompositing...they made compiz
<mannytu> ubotu: gconf-editor is cool!!!
<faileas> blazemonger: go ahead
<metalek> hi
<Tarelerulz_man> I really am lost
<shiester_miester> would anyone be able to help me out with my problem?  Ubuntu can't connect to the Internet, although it was working fine yesterday.
<shiester_miester> and its worked fine for quite a while
<wastrel> winblows:  system > preferences > desktop effects   i believe.   #ubuntu-effects  is probably a better place for this question
<shiester_miester> wastrel, desktop effects is not what he is talking about
<wastrel> i thought he wanted to spin the cube faster
<shiester_miester> desktop effects, i believe, is based on an older version of compiz or something
<wastrel> well regardless, ubuntu-effects are the subject matter experts
<nomic> anyone help please - I get Unable to open document Unhandled MIME type upon trying to open an acrobat (pdf) file using firefox
<blazemonger> quesiont: will building a custom kernel help my speed issues?
<nomic> unhandled MIME type
<metalek> somebody could help me? i can't add new session to gdm(im using the developing version)
<shiester_miester> nomic, do you have a pdf reader for firefox?
<nomic> its the plugin shiester
<shiester_miester> yes
<Tarelerulz_man> windows get internet and so does the ubuntu on windows computer ,but my latop ubuntu/windows don't.  they the same setup  cord and all and ports on the router still not net for laptp. They bother have diffent ip ubuntu start 192 and windows stats with 67
<faileas> hmm
<blazemonger> what can i do to get my pentium 4 desktop running likie it should
<blazemonger> my drive speed is what's causing it
<blazemonger> not the memory
<shiester_miester> blazemonger, get a faster drive?
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  they both connect to the same router?  both dhcp?
<faileas> is there a good command line torrent client?
<blazemonger> shiester: i havge a maxtor
<blazemonger> butg i cant enable the DMA MODE
<Frogzoo_> blazemonger: is dma enabled ?
<blazemonger> it wont let me enable dma
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  how are you connecting to the net with your ubunto
<blazemonger> it gives me a ERROR
<Frogzoo_> blazemonger: which device is it?
<blazemonger> /dev/sda /dev/sda1
<shiester_miester> wastrel, cat5 cable plugged into my adsl modem/router box
<Tarelerulz_man> dhcp on the LInux for sure and I don't know how to check that on windows
<blazemonger> but its IDE drives
<blazemonger> where can i find a computer like at least a p3 no brand name for less than $200
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  you don't need pppoe or something?
<Tarelerulz_man> They both have the same router
<shiester_miester> wastrel, thats for usb connections or something isnt it?
<Tarelerulz_man> I  use the same cord for both and the windows computer get net with the same cord and ubuntu one don't
<wastrel> not necessarily
<niter3> Hey guys.. It seems I'm having problems with the newest mythtv. How can I downgrade to the previous version??
<shiester_miester> wastrel, in any case, it was working fine for quite a while and then it just degraded quickly and now it won't work at all
<Tarelerulz_man> I can get into the router's web config page
<blazemonger> i neded if only i can enable DMA mode
<blazemonger> i will be fine
<shiester_miester> wastrel, for the past week or so its been connecting rather unpredictably, sometimes when I boot ubuntu it will connect, other times not.  but if i restarted a few times, it usually worked.  now it doesn't work, ever
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  that's good. the next problem is making sure the router is NATing you out to the world  also making sure your default gateway and dns are set up on linux side
<Frogzoo_> blazemonger: the driver I think takes care of setting dma, you don't need to bother - try 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda' what do you get?
<shiester_miester> which seems really odd to me
<blazemonger> it gives me a error
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  restarting dhclient and whatnot no help?
<blazemonger> i ve tried that repeatedly
<blazemonger> just HOW
<blazemonger> do i *force* it
<blazemonger> there IS a way
<blazemonger> my friend thyat is a PC GURU says i should havfe NO problems but im hyaving so many problems with my desktop its not even funny
<shiester_miester> wastrel, dhclient?  i haven't used that, although i did do quite a bit of "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop/start/restart" and "ifconfig eth0/1 up/down"
<nomic> ok fixed it thanks shiester
<blazemonger> do i need to build a new kernel or what do i do? or do i just need to buy a dell
<tamu> halo
<blazemonger> since im new to Pc's
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  don't do ifconfig up/down  use  ifup and ifdown  they will run the dhcp client for you
<fsckr> what applet is at the top right that is the systray?  whats it called in ubuntu?  I want to delete the top bar and put the systray in my bottom bar
<wastrel> (don't mix & match ifconfig up/down and ifup/down either, confusion will result )
<Devo> Is Amarok a good replacement for Winamp?
<shiester_miester> Devo, good enough for me
<blazemonger> what do i do then?
<Devo> Is it 168 MB?
<blazemonger> intel has drivers for my mobo but theyre all for windows not linux
<shiester_miester> wastrel, also, whenever I try to ping anything (except the looback addr), i get "sendmsg: operation not permitted" or "send_packet: operation not permitted"
<shiester_miester> blazemonger, ah dont you hate that
<faileas> fsckr: i just unlocked both bars, deleted the bottom one, moved the top one to the bottom, then added stuff
<faileas> looks just like windows
<Devo> Will sudo apt-get install amarok work?
<mannytu> ?
<blazemonger> shiester: im used to amigas
<shiester_miester> blazemonger, unfortunately thats just something we all have to tolerate until developers decide that linux is worth their time
<blazemonger> my good ole amiga 4000 which i had for 10 years got struick by lightening
<stdin> Devo: sure
<Tarelerulz_man> filter inenet nat redirection is disabled
<niter3> Hey guys.. It seems I'm having problems with the newest mythtv. How can I downgrade to the previous version??
<blazemonger> man ubut ivfe read webpage after webpage and im getting sick of PC's
<fsckr> faileas, would do that as well but already have the bottom bar setup :)
<shiester_miester> wastrel, any other ideas?
<Devo> stdin: It says it will unpack 168 MB. Is that normal for Amarok?
<blazemonger> why cant hardware companies release a SIMPLE architecture like the Amigas or the ATari ST
<shiester_miester> Devo, have you tried using rhythmbox?
<fsckr> i just now wanted to put the "systray" down but dont know what its called to add it
<faileas> fsckr: or use the "add applet" function?
<flush> arrghh
<faileas> ahhh
<stdin> Devo: that's for amarok and all amaroks dependencies
<Devo> shiester_miester: Nope.
<shiester_miester> Devo, rhythmbox is more streamlined
<flush> how do i figure out how to get 85hz
<faileas> i don't have a linux system on now to check
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  send_packet: operation not permitted  seems to be a dhcp problem
<blazemonger> are they scared that the 680x0 processors are so easy to master the architecture that someone will devgelop fast OS's on slow computers
<shiester_miester> Devo, since it comes with ubuntu, maybe you should give it a try
<blazemonger> so what do i do man?
<Devo> shiester_miester: Thank you.
<blazemonger> ijm brfoke after spending mohey on things i thought were good an d i don tknow any geeks in real life
<shiester_miester> wastrel, thats what I thought, although when I do the networking restart command, it sends a DHCPREQUEST and gets a reply from the modem
<shiester_miester> wastrel, but for some reason it doesn't end up with an IP
<kost_> Hello guys. Do you have in mind the best partition manager for windows. (even if i have to pay)
<wastrel> ... hrm ...
<shiester_miester> its strange because the OS and the modem can see each other and communicate...when I plug/unplug the cable it says "you are now connected to the wireless network" and "you are disconnected from the wireless network" etc
<kost_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<shiester_miester> kost_, those are for linux
<niter3> Hey guys.. It seems I'm having problems with the newest mythtv. How can I downgrade to the previous version??
<shiester_miester> kost_ i use partition magic for windows
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  i'm getting out of my depth, if your dhclient is running with the /etc/init.d/networking restart (which i haven't used looked at before) then ifup/ifdown probably won't help...
<stdin> kost_: partition magic is a good 3rd party partition tool too
<ectospasm> is there any way to get the [ OK ]  for init scripts to print in color like Red Hat (et. al.), and Gentoo do it?
<ThatGuy> Hello
<shiester_miester> wastrel, but I'm not sure if its running or not...if its sending dhcp pacets and receiving some too, does that mean its working?
<wastrel> that would seem to indicate that the dhcp client is fishing for an address
<ThatGuy> I need some help with Ubuntu. I'm looking for Screen capturing programs. not pictures, but video
<wastrel> !screencast | ThatGuy
<ubotu> ThatGuy: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<MTecknology> why isn't fail2ban working? I configured it the way it seemed right to, but it doesn't seem to be doing what it's supposed to
<ThatGuy> thanks guys!
<Tarelerulz_man>  wastrel, nat is enable on the router
<mneptok> ThatGuy: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop
<mneptok> wakka wakka wakka
<wastrel> mneptok:  fix the factoid then :] 
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  what about if you run on the command line    route    do you see a line that starts with "default"  ?  what does it say in the "gateway" column for that line
* zerokill88 greets the room
<Tarelerulz_man>  <wastrel> , the router command is not found
<wastrel> shiester_miester:  route
<wastrel> er, Tarelerulz_man   route
<wastrel> not router
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  sorry    /sbin/route
<wastrel> (i forget i have /sbin in my path :] )
<Zasch> Hello
<zerokill88> hi
<Zasch> I have an iPod and I'd like to put some songs on it. What program can I use to do this?
<DWSR> Rythymbox.
<Tarelerulz_man>  <wastrel> , my gateways is 192.168.1.1
<Tarelerulz_man> The default gateway sthat is
<zerokill88> zasch one sec
<ectospasm> Zasch:  you can use gtkpod, too
<zerokill88> zasch try gnomad2
<Zasch> So many suggestions! What are the merits of each?
<hexidigital> Zasch:  amarok works to, iirc
<ipis> how do i reformat my flash drive on ubuntu?
<B52doc> my wireless network connection is running slow as molasses in winter, anyone have any tips or tricks ?
<shiester_miester> Zasch, is the ipod activated?
<zerokill88> zasch gnomad2 is pretty basic, just copy and paste over to ipod, but im almost 100% sure it will see your ipod, i had an issue where i couldt detect my mp3 player
<Tarelerulz_man>  <wastrel> my default gateways is 192.168.1.1
<faileas> ok, VERY wierd question but is there a good command line torrent client?
<shiester_miester> Zasch, there is a huge plethora of programs you can use to rebuild the db on the ipod
<Zasch> Yes, when I plug it in some program pops up, but it didn't play any of my music
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  ok and you say you can't ping 64.233.167.99
<niter3> How can I check info on an installed package?
<Tarelerulz_man>  <wastrel> I can't ping that ip
<wastrel> Tarelerulz_man:  it looks like your linux should work, unless it's being blocked on the router
<vas> hey bruenig I am using that script u sent me through pastebin.. the first time it does what it is supposed to.. it writes the difference of the two files.. but then when I run it again it just keeps on adding the same difference onto it
<wastrel> but i'm still confused as to why your windows and your linux have ip addresses from different networks
<vas> bruenig I added a couple opperands to ignore whitespaces and stuff when comparing the two files.. but no luck.. any ideas
<koko1710> hello there
<Zasch> So, how do I install all these wonderful iPod programs? I'm a complete newb at Linux :(
<koko1710> i need help regarding keyboard shortcuts on desktop effects
<ipis> use wine i think
<koko1710> no experts here?
<goldenfox> ?
<DShepherd> ipis, you can install gparted or use the mkfs command..
<wastrel> koko1710:  maybe #ubuntu-effects
<Ahadiel> koko1710, You can set them in compizconfig
<koko1710> i need help for keyboard shortcuts for desktop effects
<Ahadiel> oh wait
<Ahadiel> regular desktop effects >_>
<goldenfox> yay
<koko1710> compiz? mine one is the default desktop effects
<goldenfox> beryl breaks on my ubuntu
<Ahadiel> All you need to know is Ctrl + Alt + Mouse Left Click
<Ahadiel> and drag
<vas> is bruenig here?
<goldenfox> anyone from philippines here?
<wastrel> !synaptic | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mneptok> !offtopic > goldenfox
<koko1710> how's the keyboard shortcut for desktop effects?
<goldenfox> hehe
<Notsquee> Does anyone know of a possible for my X-server? I'm getting a failed to start X-server bug, after booting with a Windows Harddrive and trying to boot with linux again. Usually when it happens I can just restart and it works, but it hasn't this time at all. I even reconfigured my x-server, and am getting the error
<goldenfox> i was redirected here by xchat
<koko1710> i really need to know, mine one is using default desktop effects
<koko1710> anyone can help me?
<vas> alright.. then to everyone else, I am comparing two files using diff (in a bash script).. I am using Diff file1 file2 | grep 'invalid' > /dir/dir/TheFileGettingTheChanges ... but if I run the script a second time.. it keeps adding the same differences..
<mannytu> ? turn it on?
<DShepherd> vas, what do you want it to do?
<wastrel> vas:  diff file1 file2 | grep invalid > file3     ?
<koko1710> hello?
<Pelo> yes ?
<wastrel> koko1710:  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<koko1710> i wanna know keyboard shortcuts for desktop effects
<Lunis> gnome doesn't support multiple wallpapers for multiple screens >.>
<Notsquee> Does anyone know of a possible for my X-server? I'm getting a failed to start X-server bug, after booting with a Windows Harddrive and trying to boot with linux again. Usually when it happens I can just restart and it works, but it hasn't this time at all. I even reconfigured my x-server, and am still getting the error
<koko1710> okay
<vas> wastrel diff file1 file2 | grep invalid > file2
<vic1ous> how can i make beryl, compiz, and emral start up with ubuntu
<Arafangion> Notsquee: It shouldn't happen /at all/.
<Tarelerulz_man>  <wastrel> I can't have any idea why it would block my computer after all this much time
<vas> wastrel actually.. idk if it matters though: diff file2 file1 | grep invalid > file2
<Pelo> Notsquee, boot the recovery mode and run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  the boot the regular ubuntu
<tacos_ub1ntu> how do you stop the mouse from clicking on the taskbar when using wine+warcraft 3 ??
<Arafangion> Notsquee: But if it only happens after windows has been turned off, I would put the blame onto windows.
<Notsquee> It's happened randomly other times, too
<Arafangion> Notsquee: Are you sure you're turning it off properly, not entering standby or hibernation?
<Pelo> tacos_ub1ntu, try asking in #winehq
<wastrel> vas:  what you want is to not operate on old data?   why don't you just empty file1 each time?
<Arafangion> Notsquee: What graphics chipset?
<lashmoove> please help, I broke apt by trying to install secondlife via get deb, well the install was halted by a "The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file." I then checked the permissions of the file, and it is set to me being the owner.. now use apt because I get this "The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<B52doc> can anyone help me with my extremely slow wireless connection?
<Notsquee> Yes, I'm fully shutting donw, even unplugged the comp
<Arafangion> wastrel: If you use '>', then it replaces the destination file.
<wastrel> grep invalid file1 > results; > file1
<Arafangion> wastrel: If you use '>>', then it appends to the file.
<Notsquee> Arafangion, chipset?
<tacos_ub1ntu> how do I switch channels in irssi ?
<Arafangion> Notsquee: Just the brand would be fine.
<mnu> tacos_ub1ntu: alt + left or right arrow
<Arafangion> tacos_ub1ntu: \win <number>
<Notsquee> Nvidia
<Arafangion> tacos_ub1ntu: Or alt+number
<Pelo> lashmoove,  you downloaded a secondlife.deb package ? just put it on you desktop and dbl clcik it
<Ahadiel> tacos_ub1ntu, ctrl+m (or n) will cycle through the channels
<niter3> How can i find out what package version was available before I did an upgrade
<tacos_ub1ntu> ahh there we go alt-# i like that
<niter3> ?
<tacos_ub1ntu> thanks
<Arafangion> tacos_ub1ntu: It's useful if you have only 10 windows. :)
<lashmoove> pelo: no not that at all, it won't install, it says its curropt, but it started, and messed up apt
<Pelo> niter3, go in synaptic find the package  check in the properties,  the previous versions should be listed
<vas> wastrel I am trying to monitor the changes in a file.. this script will run any minute and I will eventually ahve it e-mail the difference found... so right now I need to find out how to identify the difference in a file by recording the change to another file so when the script is run regularly, it will not keep finding the same lines over and over... followin me?
<tacos_ub1ntu> I can't see myself having more than about 3
<jason__> hey fellas and gals
<niter3> Pelo: How can i do it from the CLI?
<jason__> is there a wma plugin for xmms
<tacos_ub1ntu> anyways, I can't seem to join channel you mentioned, it redirects me to dont-login-as-root or something like that
<Arafangion> vas: What is the nature of the file?
<Pelo> lashmoove,  start synaptc check in the filters there is a broken package section,  remove it from there
<DWSR> Anyone know where I can find fsck.ntfs?
<Pelo> niter3, sorry I don'T kow I'm a WIMP
<wastrel> vas:  it seems to me you should just count the lines that match your grep  then you can check easily if the number of lines has grown
<lashmoove> pelo: synaptic won't start.. it crashes and gives that error, then closes when I hit ok
<Arafangion> vas: You could just use tail -f
<DShepherd> jason__, yeah sudo apt-get install xmms-wma
<wastrel> vas:  grep -c invalid file > result
<jason__> DShepherd, thanx
<vas> wastrel when I add the function to e-mail me upon a change.. I want it to e-mail me the change as well..
<DShepherd> jason__, ur welcome
<joshritger> I am trying to hardwire an ubuntu box to a windows box, can someone tell me how to do that?
<Pelo> lashmoove, I'm beat
<niter3> Pelo: urg.. Damn.....
<lashmoove> pelo: Internal error opening cache(1). Please report
<Arafangion> joshritger: What do you mean?
<joshritger> Lan
<lashmoove> how would I delete the chache?
<Devo> Should "sudo apt-get install gcc" install the GCC compiler?
<niter3> Pelo: I'm lazy. I use my ubuntu as a mythfrontend
<vas> wastrel an e-mail saying that my log file is update is  not worth the trouble fo writing it
<vas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> hardwire?
<Arafangion> joshritger: One normally just uses a network cable. Don't buy a soldering iron, ok?
<joshritger> I have two network cards in my ubuntu box and one in my windows box
<stdin> Devo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pelo> niter3, you cantry checking in the forum for an answer , it's just that I personnaly don'T know
<ker> #panas
<joshritger> I have them connected via a network cable but nothing happens
<vas> I will pastebin it wastrel
<wastrel> k
<Devo> stdin: I think I did that also.
<vas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34019/ wastrel
<stdin> Devo: then it's already installed
<nathan__> what was that channel for wine help?
<Arafangion> joshritger: Give one an ip address of 192.168.0.1 and the other 192.168.0.2, netmask 255.255.255.0
<stdin> nathan__: #winehq
<Devo> stdin: When I do something like gcc hello.c it produces a a.out executable but nothing happens when I double click it.
<Pelo> nathan__, #winehq
<niter3> Pelo: Yah, no luck.. I've been searching like mad
<vas> wastrel actually the first place where it says grep invalid was just for troubleshooting.. that shouldn't be there..
<joshritger> will try
<pdurph> hi, i'm trying to build a .deb for Facebook's thrift as an experiment. but i get: error: could not create '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/thrift': Permission denied
<stdin> Devo: that's because you have to run it in the console, it's not a GUI app you compiled
<pdurph> is that a problem with the thrift Makefile?
<nathan__> any way to make irssi not display people coming and going?
<Devo> stdin: Ah.
<Pelo> pdurph,  are your running it as root ?
<stdin> pdurph: that when creating the deb?
<wastrel> vas:  you can't pipe data to grep and also call a file
<pdurph> well i am using debuild, which uses fakeroot
<pdurph> apologies for noobness
<vas> wastrel explain??? tongiht is my first night with shell scripting
<stdin> pdurph: you need to edit the Makefile to install to $DESTDIR
<Pelo> pdurph, you are buidling a deb package your are more leet then I am
<Fryguy> my nforce4 ethernet car seems to only be transferring at megabit speeds as opposed to gigabit. It's connected to a gigabit switch, and the only other machine on the switch is my desktop (also gigabit obviously). anything I need to do in linux to tell the device to run at gigabit speed instead of megabit?
<pdurph> i'm trying to follow http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/PackagingTutorial
<wastrel> sec
<Arafangion> Fryguy: Your HDD is the bottleneck.
<jason__> what good mp3 ripper is there for ubuntu
<AgentOrannnge> Hey guys I have a question here
<pdurph> stdin: where $DESTDIR is ./debian/build ?
<DShepherd> AgentOrannnge, you do?
<Fryguy> Arafangion: it's a raid5 array with read tests exceeding 70 MB/s, yet i'm only transferring at 3-4 MB/s
<AgentOrannnge> This is my first time messing with ubuntu or linux of that sort
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, are you gonna be selfish and keep it to yourself ?
<Arafangion> Fryguy: And even if the entire file was in memory, then you'd be limited by the bus.
<Devo> stdin: This is what I get when I try to execute the executable that is made in the console, "bash: a.out: command not found".
<AgentOrannnge> no im getting to it haha sorry
<Arafangion> Fryguy: What about the hdd speed of the recieving machine?
<bobgill> How do I add a file to a .tar? I have stuff.tar.gz, and I want to add say /folder/file.txt to it, what's the cmd line ?
<Fryguy> Arafangion: the only thing on the bus pci-e, i doubt i'm limited there
<stdin> pdurph: no, set it to install to that variable, debuild will then set it
<Fryguy> Arafangion: tested at much higher than 3-4 MB/s
<AgentOrannnge> Will a swap partition make the Live CD go faster?
<Notsquee> pelo, I did the recovery mode thing, still having the rror
<Notsquee> error
<ectospasm> AgentOrannnge:  no
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  no
<lufis> AgentOrannnge: it will help if you're low on ram
<stdin> Devo: "chmod +x a.out" first, then ./a.out
<AgentOrannnge> So its always painfully slow?
<lufis> AgentOrannnge: but not faster, hd's are slow
<ectospasm> AgentOrannnge:  but a swap partition is MUCH slower than available RAM
<AgentOrannnge> I have 256 RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> I accidentally moved an application just off the screen to the top.  I cant reach the top bar to move it down.  WHat are the keystrokes to maximixe it or manually move it down?
<vic1ous> hey how can i make my mic work i'm using a audigy 2
<jason__> ?
<Arafangion> Fryguy: Sounds like a time for benchmarking and isolating the bottleneck.
<Pelo> Notsquee, I think your nvidia driver got borked, I don'T know why , and I unfortunately have no solution for you,  clean install
<wastrel> vas:  diff file  | grep keyword file | grep keyword > file     is what you're doing.  it's pretty broken because.  1.  diff needs 2 file args.  2. grep either gets data from a pipe (cat foo.txt | grep keyword)  or from a file (grep keyword foo.txt)  not both  (cat foo.txt | grep keyword foo.txt ) which is what you have
<jason__> ?
<jason__> what good mp3 ripper is there for ubuntu
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: hold down alt and drag the window down
<ectospasm> AgentOrannnge:  basically you're turning tertiary memory (hd) into secondary memory (ram), which tertiary is always orders of magnitude slower
<Fryguy> Arafangion: as you can see I've already done a fair amount of benchmarking. Do you have any other specific benchmarks that you think would be worthwhile to run?
<bobgill> jason__: Sound-Juicer does the job
<Pelo> Notsquee, do you access your ext3 partiton from windows ? it might have borked your data that might explain it
<stdin> !rip | jason__
<CoasterMaster> !mythTV
<ubotu> jason__: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Notsquee> Well, it's two harddrives, Pelo
<Jack_Sparrow> Lufis.. thanks... you are a lifesaver...
<Arafangion> Fryguy: UDP speeds, transfer and recieve?
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<Pelo> Notsquee, I realy don't know
<Notsquee> I have to go now though
<Arafangion> Fryguy: To ensure that it's not a TCP characteristic that's stumping you.
<Pelo> c3_cute, please talk to me in the channel I do not allow private msg
<vic1ous> anyone know how to make the mic work
<AgentOrannnge> Should I just wait it out then. I can't even get the installer open hah.
<jason__> Sound Juicer is doing it to slow
<Pelo> vic1ous, in the terminal , alsamixer , select capture and adjust the settings
<Fryguy> Arafangion: what's a good way to test udp transfer speeds? I'm at a loss for a suitable protocol that uses udp
<vic1ous> thank you
<vas> ooh I think I understand wastrel.. lemme try that out real quick...
<Arafangion> Fryguy: Hmm, last I tested, I wrote my own test software.
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  what videocard do you have on your computer ?
<Arafangion> Fryguy: Try netcat?
<AgentOrannnge> Its an 128MB ATI
<AgentOrannnge> Im not exactly sure. Its a farily new Toshiba Laptop
<Arafangion> Fryguy: I think netcat supports both tcp and udp.
<johnjohn> hi room
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  you wonT be able to use the live cd ,   ati and nvidia donT' make FOSS drivers so they are not part of the live cd , you will need to use the alternate install cd to instal, it is text based
<laskar> ce_sendirian
<Moniker42> hey, i have a problem with VLC, when i play a MKV file i get "could not demultiplex stream"
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, you'll be able to install proper drivers afterwards
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, How do I access that? Do I need a new CD or is it on the Live one.
<vas> wait wastrel should I have parentheses around grep keyword foo.txt .... so it would be like: diff (grep  'invalid' foo.txt) (grep 'invalid' foo2.txt) > file ...
<bluebanana> using nVu / kompoZer, is there a way to keep my simple left-sided menu and the heading on top to repeat on all of my 9 webpages for my small and personal website?
<stdin> Moniker42: try installing mkvtoolnix
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  if you dled the dvd it is on it, otherwise you need to get a new cd from the site
<Arafangion> AgentOrannnge: "Alternate CD" usually a different cd image.
<ribando> hi everyone. I got a  small question...I'm using gutsy...I've sucessfuly created an XGL session, but when I run compiz --replace I get something saying nvidia :not present.can someone help?
<Arafangion> AgentOrannnge: ie, "alternate".
<Puppy_> can someone help me eject a cd?
<adrian86> haiiiiiiiiiii
<Pelo> ribando, for gutsy infor ask in #ubuntu+1   , you have been told before
<joebob777as7> hey i have a backup cron to make a tarfile with the name of file as backupYY-MMDD I was wondering if I could also have a cron job to delete them after 3 months?
<AgentOrannnge> I have 56k so I can't really download anything haha.
<wastrel> vas:  you're making it way too complicated.  does this need to be a one-liner or is it a script?
<adrian86> haiiiiiiiii
<Pelo> Puppy_,  make sure all the aps that use the cd are closed
<Moniker42> stdin, the same error...
<AgentOrannnge> I guess I will wait a month for the alternate CD then?
<vas> wastrel I was told I would have to have that one line setup
<Moniker42> stdin, although it was slightly different this time
<SNIPER> Hi!
<Puppy_> Pelo: I don't have an app on the cd, it has data.
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  ask a freind with a hispeed connection to get it for you
<DShepherd> bobgill, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/tar_53.html -- check out that page
<stdin> Moniker42: did you restart vlc after ?
<vas> at first I set the the result of diff to a variable then I put the variable into an external file
<vas> wastrel **
<AgentOrannnge> Okay thank you Pelo
<Moniker42> stdin, first, it was showing 2-3 seconds at the start of the video file and then freezing and giving the error
<Arafangion> AgentOrannnge: Pay for it, even, calculate it to be worth a bit less than how much it'd cost you to download.
<Moniker42> stdin, now it's just showing the error..
<Pelo> Puppy_,  I mean the apps that are using the data on the cd
<Moniker42> stdin, i did close and reopen it - do i need to kill it in the terminal?
<stdin> Moniker42: no
<bobgill> DShepherd: thanks !
<jason__> i'm using grip to rip and it's ripping at .4x
<stdin> Moniker42: you may need the w32codecs too, not sure
<Puppy_> Pelo like my file browser? I had the icon for the cd on my desktop, I hit the eject button, and the icon went a way. but the cd won't eject.
<ribando> Pelo the question wasnt really about gutsy, it was about a doubt on XGL.
<Moniker42> stdin, i have them already
<Pelo> Puppy_, very odd, and you are not getting an error msg ?
<ribando> Pelo but hey...thanks anywayz
<joebob777as7> DShepherd, is it pretty good to append? how does it work with files of the same name that are modified every day ie a db file?
<Puppy_> Pelo: no. I restarted the computer, and that did not help.
<Zasch> Hello again. I'm trying to use Rhythmbox to manage my iPod: I tried to add about 8 songs, but instead of adding those 8, it added 1 song 8 times, and it doesn't seem to want to add any more. What's going on, and how do I fix it?
<B52doc> HALP !
<SNIPER> Do anyone know a way to force install of Flash plugins in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> joebob777as7: Why are you doing that?
<yug_ffuts> I need help installing a belkin wireless network card...
<Moniker42> !engrish | B52doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engrish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Puppy_,  goto places , my computer ( or whaever it is in english)  see the cd icon, right click mount it and try to eject it again
<Arafangion> joebob777as7: Learn how to use your db /properly/, ie, get it to do the log for you.
<stdin> Moniker42: not sure then, I don't think I've ever played one. try searching synaptic for "mkv"
<DShepherd> joebob777as7, http://www.apl.jhu.edu/Misc/Unix-info/tar/tar_29.html -- care to give this a read
<wastrel> vas:  your approch will also break when /var/log/auth.log rotates.
<Moniker42> stdin, k thanks anyway
<Pelo> Puppy_, consider the possibility that your cd drive might be damaged,
<B52doc> Moniker42: can i haz cheezburger
<vas> wastrel that is my next step.. I first want to get he base of my app down then I will adjust it to when it rotates
<DARKGuy> lmao
<joebob777as7> Arafangion, it is just a access db file i made for our company...
<Moniker42> B52doc, perhaps if you ask for it in English?
<Puppy_> Pelo: I am confused. and I don't think it is damaged, but who know.
<vas> wastrel worst comes to worst I change it manually once or twice before I fix it so it does it automatically
<B52doc> I finally got my wireless network card working but the connection is dial up slow
<Zasch> Is there an easier way to do this? The GUI seems to be unresponsive to this: I try to drag it to the little iPod icon in Rhythmbox, but nothing happens
<pgar23> i have problem in terminal when type su. it say authentication failure sorry.
<B52doc> like Compuserv days
<DARKGuy> lol
<pgar23> can anyone help
<DARKGuy> :/
<Pelo> Puppy_, last case scenario   unbend a paperclick,  see the little hole just below the tray push the paperclip in
<DARKGuy> pgar23: try sudo su
<pgar23> ok thanks
<Puppy_> Pelo: lol.
<SNIPER> pga23: Did you set a superuser password??
<DARKGuy> Pelo:  xD that one rocks
<pgar23> yup it worked thanks alot
<nickrud> Puppy_, you can try sudo eject in a terminal ...
<DARKGuy> pgar23: welcome
<B52doc> I am downloading the security package updates and it keeps dropping connection or slows to a grind
<Pelo> Puppy_,  it will get the cd out, incase it is offcenter or someting and blocking the ejecct
<Pelo> DARKGuy, what ever works
<vas> wastrel would be too much to ask if you could just mess around w/ my script on pastebin so I can get an idea on how it whould look so I can go from there? sorry if I am asking of something too bothersome
<DARKGuy> Pelo: yeah :P
<wastrel> vas:  i can write a script but not a one-liner
<B52doc> not kB/s, just b/s :(
<vic1ous> Pelo,  i still can't get the mic working
<Puppy_> nickrud: that ejected one of my two cd/dvd drives.
<vas> wastrel I don't need a one liner.. someone on the channel before told me I needed it that way
<Puppy_> nickrud: how do I get the other one?
<sayers> How can I make deluge my main torrent program?
<vic1ous> Pelo,  i got it working once but someone told me to type something in terminal i cant remember what it was but it made it work
<yug_ffuts> I walked through the faq for this, but when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it seems to just hang up...?
<vas> wastrel do what you want.. you seem you know what your talking about
<m0dY> could i dd some data from a loopback file starting from a certain block? like if i have a 4gb loopback file, and i want add those 4gb to another loopback file but startding from a certain block, let's say after block 512
<xike> xgl looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/2vp38y, any ideas?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, beleive this or not but once at a party I had to take apart a 5 cd player to get a cd that had gotten stuck under the cd tray , try and figure out how
<nickrud> Puppy_, you can do ls /dev/cdrom*  to see what cdrom devices you have; then sudo eject /dev/cdromX
<Pelo> vic1ous, sorry what are you talking about ?
<Pelo> vic1ous, sorry mic right
<Puppy_> nickrud: ok, let me look at that.
<vic1ous> Pelo,  yes
<jeddawe> ib
<jeddawe> slam
<Pelo> vic1ous, when you went in alsamixer you did pick the capture settings right ?
<B52doc> When you first download the updates for a fresh install, what happens if it fails to download some packages ? Do I have to download and install them manually ?
<jeddawe> mafe 3arabe
<Arafangion> m0dY: man dd
<vic1ous> Pelo,  yes
<iCEifer> anyone know how I can make my NTFS windows partition not read-only so I can write to it using my current userid and not root?
<CoasterMaster> How do I install updates via the command line?
<CoasterMaster> iceifer | !ntfs
<|neon|> i have a ? on Avant-Window-Navigator when the cursor goes over an icon text appears i tried everything i can to disable that but it wont co away i am usin compiz-fusion btw thanks
<Frogzoo> B52doc: you should just wait till the repo comes back, or try a different repo
<Pelo> vic1ous, usb mic ?
<iCEifer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vic1ous> Pelo,  nope regular
<iCEifer> !ntfs-3g
<pgar23> does anyone know where to get linksys wusb54g v2.1 driver besides linksys website? i cant find them anywhere.
<johnjohn>  coastermaster  sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<B52doc> Frogzoo: there are different repos ?
<DARKGuy> Pelo: -under- it? hell o.O ... using a clamp? xD
<Pelo> vic1ous, try the forum , I'M out of ideas
<iCEifer> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<DARKGuy> and a paperclip :P?
<Frogzoo> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CoasterMaster> johnjohn: doesn't that just reload the package list?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, ;-)
<johnjohn> coastmaster: no
<johnjohn> coastmaster: it will do an update
<CoasterMaster> ok, thanks
<pgar23> where can i get linksys wusb54gs v2.1 driver besides the linksys website?
<Devo> I installed Code::blocks but when I try to open it it says starting Code::blocks but then the window disappears. What's wrong?
<xike> why do you want their vanilla driver?
<johnjohn> coastmaster: you welcome
<ipis> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Puppy_> thanks nickrud and Pelo!  Pelo: you may be right... my cd drive may be broken. :( thanks!
<ipis> how do i make my pc 3d
<ipis> lol
<nickrud> Puppy_, did it say the drive was busy?
<sid> I deleted the "Windows XP" entry from menu.lst, since there was already a vista one... but it turns out.. that it's the Vista boot loader, not that is only left now. So when I boot into windows, I always have to select "boot windows normally"
<Puppy_> nickrud and Pelo: it finaly ejected. Thank you!
<Pelo> Puppy_,  think of it this way , now you hve an excuse to buy a dvd-rw , they're only 40$
<sid> I already saved, How can I make grub menu.lst like it was?
<Devo> Nobody knows?
<johnjohn> ipis: try googling that at www.google.com first it always helps to google before you ask
<B52doc> Can I install Amarok even though its KDE ?
<Devo> What is wrong with my Code::blocks?
<Arafangion> sid: Don't you love it when MS doens't play nice with?
<faileas> B52doc: sure
<johnjohn> B52doc: yes
<B52doc> sweet
<Pelo> sid,  restore the backup of your menu.lst file
<sid> Pelo: good call, thanks
<sid> good file policies by grub project
<Puppy_> thank you nickrud and Pelo... nickrud yes it was very busy. lol
<macogw> Devo: run it from the command line and see if it outputs an error. just telling us it quits is useless
<Devo> macogw: Ok.
<ipis> johnjohn:  i dont know what google is lol
<Arafangion> Devo: Unlike microsoft's error messages, error messages in linux actually /mean/ something.
<Arafangion> ipis: HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW WHAT GOOGLE IS?
<johnjohn> ipis: its a great search engine
<ipis> lol
<nickrud> rflol, what a fisherman
<ipis> im just kidding
<Pelo> Arafangion, MS error msg mean someting you just need the 1k page book
<Puppy_> bye
<ipis> bye
<sayers> Pelo, thats a good book
<Devo> macogw: Where would I find the executable? Haha. Where is Linux's "Program Files".
<DARKGuy> Arafangion: at least the newer blue screens throw up some garbage you can look up using the MS debugging tools - you couldn't do that back in 98 xD
<vas> wastrel tell me if you need me to give you any more info about the whole situation
<macogw> Devo: if you type "echo $PATH" itll answer the "where's Program Files?" question
<yug_ffuts> So...can i get some help troubleshooting a belkin wireless card install?
<macogw> Devo: but you dont need to know where it is to run it
<Devo> macogw: OH.... shouldn't I know the name of the executable? I don't know the name. :(
<macogw> Devo: there's a command that runs it, usually, the name of the program.  if it has multiple words it may or may not have a - in the middle
<etyrnal> how do i get a list of ALL groups on my system and their corresponding GID ?
<macogw> Devo: if you start typing the beginning of the name into the terminal, though, and hit the "tab" key twice, itll list all the possibilities that start with that
<Pelo> yug_ffuts,  lookup the card model and number in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<bulmer> etyrnal: cat /etc/group
<etyrnal> yay!  thanks bulmer!
<pdurph> stdio: i tweaked a Makefile.am that wasn't passing --prefix=$(DESTDIR) to "python setup.py ..." and now things seem to work. you rule
<nickrud> Devo, dpkg -L <package> tells you all the files in a package; if you do dpkg -L <package> | grep bin it'll tell you the executables
<macogw> Devo: thankfully, the terminal has the nice auto-completion feature
<Devo> macogw: Ok.
<Devo> macogw: Yeah. :D
<ipis> is it possible to install an antivirus to a flashdrive?
<ipis> lol
<macogw> nickrud: oh THATs the command i was looking for like 5 minutes ago. i thought it might be apt-file show...
<macogw> ipis: as a PortableApp? yes, i believe so
<yug_ffuts> Pelo: did that already.  Belkin f5d7010 Ver 7 - says I need ndiswrapper, which I installed following the faq
<ipis> okay okay
<DerangedDingo> ipis: There's a few commands and devices for windows that scan files in "removable media", but I've never heard of any of that for windows
<Devo> macogw: Here is the error. :D "codeblocks: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<DerangedDingo> ipis: not commands.. programs... sorry, fuzzy brain :P
<Pelo> yug_ffuts, I can't realy help on this, I was just giving you general info
<ipis> whats windows?
<yug_ffuts> :-)
<macogw> Devo: ok
<ipis> i only know linux
<CoasterMaster> how can I allow another user to 'sudo'?
<ipis> lol
<macogw> CoasterMaster: in the system > admin > users & groups
<Pelo> ipis, http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/lh-top-10-usb-thumb-drive-tricks-255738.php
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, sudo adduser <username> admin
<DerangedDingo> ipis: heh.. another typo.. i the last windows is meant for linux
<DerangedDingo> ipis: meant to be linux*
<ipis> okay lol
<DerangedDingo> i need sleep
<macogw> devo: i think youre just missing the library
<CoasterMaster> macogw + nickrud: thanks
<Devo> macogw: Let me check to see if I have it.
<nickrud> !find  libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0
<yug_ffuts> If I run ndiswrapper it returns 'blkwgnv7 : driver installed | Device present" - but It still not working
<q_a_z_steve> what is a quick way I can browse an iso to find out what firewall comes installed?
<ubotu> File libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 found in libwxgtk2.8-0
<nickrud> Devo, see ubotu just above
<Devo> macogw: I don't think I have it, where.
<Devo> nickrud: Thanks. :D
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve,  doyou mean in ubuntu ? iptable
<bluebanana> how can I get my menu (on website) to float and not move up or down when the page is scrolled?
<Devo> nickrud: That's a cool feature.
<vas> wastrel hows it looking so far?
<Instabin> !find gpredict
<nickrud> Devo, yeah, apt-file in a bot :)
<ubotu> Found: gpredict
<bulmer> q_a_z_steve: you need to mount the iso
<DerangedDingo> bluebanana: i hate to be, that guy, but i dunno if this is the best place to ask
<pdurph> stdin: thanks
<q_a_z_steve> bulmer: exactly. How do I do that?
<Devo> nickrud: So would I apt-get libwxgtk2.8-0?
<bluebanana> sorry
<Pelo> bluebanana, this isn'T a coding channel
<stdin> pdurph: did it work?
<nickrud> Devo, apt-get install lib<etc>
<etyrnal> is there a way to make is so that when i run certain apps, that no matter which user i am, the files that the app creates are created as specific user and group other than my own ??
<bulmer> q_a_z_steve: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<Devo> nickrud: Alright, thanks. =)
<q_a_z_steve> bluebanana: the answer is watermark
<pdurph> stdin: think so.  i tweaked a Makefile.am that wasn't passing --prefix=$(DESTDIR) to "python setup.py ..." .
<wastrel> vas:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34022/     i think that's something like what you're looking for?
<pdurph> stdin: and now i ./configure --prefix=\$DESTDIR
<nickrud> Devo, what package did you install that wanted that lib, anyway
<bluebanana> q_a_z_steve, thanks
<macogw> etyrnal: if you run the command "gksudo" it pops up a dialog that lets you pick a program and a user to run it as
<|neon|> i have a ? on Avant-Window-Navigator when the cursor goes over an icon text appears i tried everything i can to disable that but it wont co away i am usin compiz-fusion btw thanks
<pdurph> stdin: i get some lintian errors, but whatever
<johnjohn> etyrnal: its in user/group creat window
<bluebanana> q_a_z_steve, i'll try to find that in kompoZer.
<macogw> |neon|: ask in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> pdurph: cool, have a look on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU and in #ubuntu-motu if you want to see if you can get it in the repos ;)
<macogw> |neon|: or if AWN has a channel, ask there
<|neon|> macogw thanks
<q_a_z_steve> bulmer: just /mnt ? Or something like cd6?
<Instabin> When linux reads a dvd there is no encryption on the vob files?
<etyrnal> e.g.:  i am user 501:501, but i want Blender2.43 to always save it's project files as drqueue:drqueue (999:999)
<Devo> Yay! Code::blocks works! :D
<Pelo> !dvd | Instabin
<ubotu> Instabin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soskel> hi
<etyrnal> macogw:  i mean in terminal
<Pelo> Instabin,  you need that libdvdcss2 file
<macogw> etyrnal: you could change the command on that item in the menu so that it runs it as the other user
<Instabin> Pelo: I already have dvd working
<soskel> can I have an application featured in the next ubuntu update?: http://imageprocessinglab.com/
<johnjohn> eytrnal sorry there that is beyond my exp.
<ipis> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Pelo> Instabin, sorry, I lost the thread of the channel
<Instabin> Pelo: I already have dvd working
<macogw> etyrnal: sudo -u <username> <command>
<Pelo> Instabin, read up  I 've apologised
<stdin> soskel: you want an application in the repositories ?
<etyrnal> macgow: thanks fo rthe ideas.  i will not be using the GUI for this
<Bspec> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soskel> stdin: I want it as an update
<Devo> Nooooo....!
<macogw> etyrnal: at least, a quick skim of the manpage leads me to think that will work
<stdin> soskel: so the version in the repos is out-of-date?
<Instabin> Pelo: i was just wounder if the viewed dvd files where encrypted?
<numus> i need a lot of help with ubuntu and installing a wpc11
<numus> that is a linksys wireless card
<soskel> stdin: no no, it isn't in the repos
<Instabin> Pelo: or if its automaticly decrypted when its mounted
<Mis1> I'm getting continuous hits on my firewall from service "stacheldraht".. which is a type of ddos attack yes?
<soskel> I will add it
<eboyjr> What would be the default permission for /var/www/
<eboyjr> ?
<Pelo> Instabin, when it plays
<vas> wastrel THAT LOOKS GREAT!! thank you so much wastrel I REALLY appreciate all this.. so where it says #do something interesting here I could have it set a variable to the difference found between the two files?
<stdin> soskel: that's what I asked the 1st time :p
<joelbryan> i need people to test my Ubuntu based distribution, anyone interested?
<soskel> :P
<soskel> thanks
<stdin> soskel: talk to the people in #ubuntu-motu
<Flannel> eboyjr: root:root 755
<soskel> i will add it
<Devo> What does "(codeblocks:22355): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed
<Devo> Killed" mean?
<numus> anyone installed a linksksy wirelss card?
<nickrud> eboyjr, www-data:root 755
<macogw> Devo: im guessing it means the program is buggy
<Devo> :(
<macogw> numus: "linksys" doesnt matter.  chipset matters
<macogw> numus: http://linux-wless.passys.nl and look up the chipset
<Flannel> nickrud: is it really www-data:root now?
<Devo> That makes me sad.
<numus> the model of the linksys is wpc11
<nickrud> Flannel, yes, it's so apache can have write permissions without being root
<Flannel> nickrud: did that change in edgy or feisty?
<Devo> macogw: Do you know another IDE for programming in C?
<numus> ntersil chipset.
<numus> intersil chipset
<foug> is there an alarm clock in ubuntu?
<joelbryan> why not use a2enmod userdir?
<benanz1> gedit
<nickrud> Flannel, as far as I remember, it's been that way since sarge
<Flannel> nickrud: no, it's not.  Since it's root:root on dapper
<macogw> Devo: Eclipse can do C
<Pelo> foug,try checking for alarm in synaptic
<wastrel> vas:  i don't think a bash variable can hold more than one line of data  (not without some playing around a bit)
<Devo> macogw: Yeah... and Eclipse is not so bad. I'll try that.
<macogw> Devo: Eclipse is an IDE for tons of stuff, it's just most popular for Java.  It's really meant to be like Visual Studio though
<foug> Pelo: can kalarm use sound files? like mp3?
<soskel> do I need ubuntu to package something?
<vas> wastrel what would be your suggestion
<Pelo> foug I do not know ,  install it and check, it's all free
<macogw> soskel: i think so
<numus> anyone get that?
<Flannel> soskel: nope
<wastrel> vas:  better to dump the diff into a file  like    diff $CACHE $NEWCACHE > somefile;
<soskel> ah
<macogw> numus: get what
<numus> also i need a good file manager to delete a directory i didn'/t mean to make
<wastrel> then you can mail the file off
<macogw> ok i'm wrong
<foug> Pelo: thanks
<numus> intersil chipset.
<stdin> foug: kalarm can run commands, so you can put in a command to play an mp3
<wastrel> and remove it once it's been mailed
<Superkuh> Wait, wait; www-data translates to root?
<numus> macogw the chipset
<macogw> numus: what?  "rm -rf <directory>"
<nickrud> Flannel, I don't know then, I though I read a discussion about it on one of the debian lists years ago; conflating again, I think
<Flannel> Superkuh: no
<q_a_z_steve> how do I turn on vnc?
<numus> macogw the directory has a space in teh  name
<macogw> numus: 1) dont do it as root 2) don't do it on /
<macogw> numus: so?
<q_a_z_steve> or rather allow vnc connections?
<Superkuh> Okay, just me jumping in at the wrong moment and misunderstanding. nevermind.
<Pelo> numus,  just use nautilus , if the directory is root access start it with gksu nautilus
<macogw> numus: you can put the part with the space in quotes, or escape the space with a backslash
<Flannel> nickrud: escape the space with \, also, tab complete auto-escapes when completing
<numus> macogw ok but how about my wireless card problem
<neozen> q_a_z install x11vnc and set it up
<macogw> numus: example: rm -rf ~/my\ stuff/  OR rm -rf ~/"my stuff"/
<benanz1> q_a_z_steve: vino-preferences
<slavik`lap> rm -rf is too dangerous
<benanz1> in a temingal
<vas> wastrel that would work, n srry to bother w/ the newb questions, but cuz it's going to be received eventually through SMS, there isnt way it could be turned into an array and each line could be sent as a different email or something
<benanz1> terminal
<Punkunity> hey room, i need some help with converting avi video into MPeg4 for the psp, i guess it might need the resolution resized too.....anyone?
<macogw> numus: did it say it's "green"?
<neozen> easiest way I"ve found thusfar to allow access to the current display
<Pelo> Punkunity,  try avidemux
<etyrnal> i am SO confused on sticky bit
<macogw> slavik`lap: i said no root and no /
<slavik`lap> Punkunity: psp is "experimental"
<neozen> etyrnal: you'er not the only one
<etyrnal> ha ha ha
<neozen> *you're even
<slavik`lap> macogw: that was a general note
<macogw> slavik`lap: rm -rf is *useful* if you remember those two rules
<Punkunity> pelo ty and slavik`lap i know but i know its possible somehow
<macogw> especially when you dont have X running
<numus> ok but anyone have help for a intersil chipset
<Punkunity> i tried out pspvc form sourceforge but i dont know how to install it, and i did install it b4 but it wont run
<slavik`lap> numus: have you tried the wiki?
<Punkunity> i tried usiing programs for wine like when i had windows but to no avail
<numus> slavik'lap yes but the wiki had a broken link in the driver link
<Pelo> Punkunity,  avidemux will let you convert the file,and change almost everything abut it , it,s in the repos
<slavik`lap> Punkunity: try avidemux, like it was suggested
<PwcrLinux> adobe flashplayer crashed, FF browser unexpect shut down.. I need help with adobe flashplayer
<neozen> numus: have you taken a look for your make/model on ubuntuforums.org yet?
<numus> neozen yes but the help i found has a broken driver link
<neozen> PwcrLinux: 64-bit chip?
<FatherTime> Hello Ubuntu users--- first time caller.
<joelbryan> What anyone want in a Linux distribution?
<slavik`lap> hmm, does ndiswrapper support wpa2?
<neozen> numus: hmm.... that's unfortunate
<PwcrLinux> neozen: no, it's p4 2 Ghz lappy
<neozen> greetings FatherTime
<neozen> how might we help u today?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  remove flash,  hunt down the files and settings folder and remvoe them , then install again using the one in the repos
<FatherTime> Just dropping in to say hi and check out the channel
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: okay hang on
<neozen> ahh
<slavik`lap> FatherTime: this isn't ubuntu-chat, sorry
<IdleOne> !hi | FatherTime
<ubotu> FatherTime: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* Pelo is not hanging on to anyting 
<neozen> well its usually hopping pretty fast
<johnjohn> punkunity: try changing the format like if its .mp3 and u want .mpeg4 take the .mp3 and make it .mpeg4 or .mpg4 see it tha works i knwo it did with mine from .wma to .ogg
<neozen> feel free to jump in if you know the answer
<genefitz> Pelo: it is a common mistake many make, installing from other sources than the repos.
<neozen> to the problem someone posts
<Punkunity> johnjohn thats genous almost
<Punkunity> wiow
<Punkunity> hmmm
<paul0> hi, to upgrade to gutsy i just need to add it to my sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<neozen> um.... there is no #ubuntu-chat
<slavik`lap> paul0: use update manager
<Pelo> genefitz, check out my new quitline links if you have a chance, you'll have a laugh
<neozen> or if there is .... its empty
<slavik`lap> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik`lap> :)
<genefitz> Will do
<Pelo> slavik`lap, add a   | nick   after your  triggers so they are directed at someone
<neozen> ah... that sounds right
<slavik`lap> Pelo: I know about pipes ;)
* nickrud misses all the quitlines, it's toooo buy
<paul0> slavik`lap, i should change my sources.list to use gutsy repositories or i just run update-manager?
<genefitz> Pelo: I use a different system, but I am sure the repos probably have modded and optomized drivers for Ubuntu.
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: I not finding in the browser for adobe flashplayer, show I find on the Home dir?
<numus> whats the command to edit a file
<slavik`lap> paul0: gksudo update-manager -d I think, but backup your data and don't use it on production machines
<q_a_z_steve> why does firefox say it doesn't support open search when I try to add from mycroft???
<neozen> numus: depends on the person
<genefitz> I know the repos for Fedora, like Livna have specially mod'ed drivers and such to work better with Fedora
<nickrud> numist, gedit
<slavik`lap> numus: vim
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  do a search for it try locate flash in the terminal
<macogw> numus: nano
<PwcrLinux> okay
<neozen> numus: many use gedit... or nano... or even emacs.... I prefer vim
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  and in synaptic search for flash , not adobe flash
<numus> well that didn't help my problem with the card lol
<fuuma> lol
<paul0> slavik`lap, is that unstable? i was using the debian testing without problems..
<neozen> "an elegant weapon... from a more civilized age"
<macogw> numus: gedit if you have a gui, vim if you dont, nano if you dont have a gui and dont know vim
<nickrud> oh, macogw you need to factoid that one
<neozen> yeah that sounds right
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: yea, I need to remove before install it..
<slavik`lap> paul0: if gutsy breaks your system, don't complain about it, that's all. it's in dev, not release
<neozen> and emacs... if you like an OS IN your editor
* neozen grins
<paul0> slavik`lap, hm... i see
<ianmcorvidae> lol
<slavik`lap> neozen: when your text editor can play tetris, it is not a text editor anymore
<macogw> nickrud: what?
<q_a_z_steve> anyone know a good channel for help with Thibor firmware?
<neozen> I agree
<macogw> slavik`lap: hahahaha.  yeah "i like emacs, but its text editor sucks"
<FatherTime> Does Automatix present any conflicts with the normal package manager?  Say when you download a later version of FireFox using Automatix, does the package manager then try to downgrade it?
<nickrud> macogw, there used to be an !editor factoid, something like that one
<macogw> FatherTime: dont use automatix
<paul0> slavik`lap, i'm using the amd64 ubuntu, but i the feisty doesn't have amd64 binaries to sun-java6, so i can't use it with firefox
<FatherTime> really?
<genefitz> paul0: I have a soft spot for testing and "unstable" systems. It really is a 50/50. But someone has to do it..
<slavik`lap> !automatix | FatherTime:
<macogw> FatherTime: we will all hate you
<ubotu> FatherTime:: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nickrud> !automatix | FatherTime
<ubotu> FatherTime: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Flannel> FatherTime: yes, its very dangerous
<johnjohn> punkunity: did that work with just changing the .mp3 to what u wanted?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: I found it, do I need to remove the 2 files, what's the DS_store?
<slavik`lap> paul0: dunno what to say, but I am on gutsy atm
<FatherTime> so you have to download and configure all those .mp3 codecs and video codes manually?
<neozen> anything automatix can do.. you can do yourself
<Pb2007> does anyone know of a photoshop clone for linux ?
<genefitz> paul0, I say, if you want to use Gutsy, go ahead, but be sure not to keep anything too important on the system.. Just in case it takes a dive
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  ds_store ? know idea
<neozen> FatherTime: its not so bad
<macogw> FatherTime: because it breaks things.  it can make it so that when you try to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu, it goes bonkers and the upgrade doesnt work, and then you come here complaining that the update broke and we cant help because automatix made it be stupid
<wastrel> vas:  i am a bad programmer but here it is :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34023/
<paul0> genefitz, what does 50/50 means?
<Punkunity> it works, but now i need to see if i can put it on my psp and play it back with the psp
<q_a_z_steve> Pb2007: OSAlt.com
<neozen> FatherTime: we can help you through it
<Punkunity> joh
<macogw> FatherTime: no most of automatix's draw has been covered in Feisty
<Punkunity> joh
<Flannel> FatherTime: You don't need to do it manually.  Feisty includes automated methods ot install them already
<Punkunity> johnjohn yeah so far
<neozen> FatherTime: you'll be up and running in 30 min
<macogw> FatherTime: go into the Add/Remove in applications
<macogw> FatherTime: and have it show all packages
<genefitz> paul0: 50/50 means it may work perfectly, it may go to heck in a hand basket..
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: I dunno about DS_store on the plugins dir
<FatherTime> ok i will not use it going forward--- thanks for the advice.
<macogw> FatherTime: and one is called "ubuntu-restricted-extras" it has all the codecs and everything to get it going easy
<q_a_z_steve> macogw: what about easyubuntu ?
<FatherTime> thank you very  much
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, are they in a /flash folder ? get rid of them
* nickrud once had high hopes for easyubuntu
<paul0> boring =(
<slavik`lap> !easyubunty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyubunty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> q_a_z_steve: i havent seen its code or an analysis of it, so i don't know how it works and what it may or may not do
<slavik`lap> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<johnjohn> punkunity cool id like to now if it works to soon im going to get me a psp will u let me know if it works?
<slavik`lap> better than automatix :P
<Punkunity> johnjohn sure
<Punkunity> this porn is too buig tho
<johnjohn> punkunity: thanks
<macogw> FatherTime: do you have a DVD drive?
<slavik`lap> macogw: you read the automatix analysis?
<borovy3488> anyone good with Beryl??
<macogw> slavik`lap: yes
<slavik`lap> k
<macogw> borovy3488: maybe
<wastrel> borovy3488:  #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> borovy3488,  the ppl in #beryl are
<slavik`lap> compiz-fusion :P
<macogw> borovy3488: #ubuntu-effects is a better place to ask though
<wastrel> hah
<genefitz> nickrud: easyubuntu and automatix are a risky venture, some swear by them, some swear it crashes their system..
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: none, just inside have 2 files shows flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so  leaving the DS_store..
<genefitz> I just do the repo search for most items, and what I can't, I install individually
* neozen nods
<paul0> slavik`lap and genefitz, thanks for the information
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, also try chcking in the ~/.mozilla folder and in ~/.firefox
<slavik`lap> anytime (that I am here :P)
<neozen> I install the newest jdk manually... and that's about it
<nickrud> genefitz, I also, I spent a lot of time breezy/dapper time frame documenting that stuff on the wiki in response to automatix
<neozen> oh... and installed linuxdc++
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: okay hang on
<macogw> i have a friend whose computer is so royally F'ed by Automatix that she has a half edgy / half feisty system and needs to reinstall because it just keeps getting worse
<neozen> other then that... I use the repository
<nickrud> genefitz, and people adding marilat's repos to their sources ;(
<neozen> oh... and latest azureus
* neozen chuckles
<therealnanotube> anyone here runs ubuntu 64bit?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: hidden file .mozilla
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, if your /home folder is in a different partiton you might want ot search your / partiton as well
<FatherTime> Anyone run MythTV on ubuntu?
<genefitz> nickrud: Yup, but as long as those are out there, and they offer an "easy install" people will use them. Especially since Pioneer Linux is pushing the heck out of Automatix..
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: my lappy for linux only, no other os in the lappy
<thepat20> Hi! I need help installing my printer. Anyone want to help me out?
<nickrud> genefitz, heh. Never heard of Pioneer Linux, and that's scary
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, not what i meant but if you didn't understand you donT need to worry about it
<thoreauputic> thepat20: try being a bit more specific :)
<genefitz> But hey, now that Pioneer is supporting Automatix, they may make an actual stable version..
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: should I delete the 2 files in the plugins dir?
<Punkunity> johnjohn, get ready in about 2 minutes
<Punkunity> or less
<macogw> FatherTime: hey do you have a dvd drive?
<vic1ous> is there a way to watch cpu usage?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, I would say yes
<thepat20> I need to install my HP Photosmart C4150 All in One In Ubuntu, and i am a n00b
<genefitz> nickrud, pioneer is a paid linux distro, based in ubuntu, geared more to education and such..
<thoreauputic> vic1ous: top
<johnjohn> i do have a question for anyone in here i know this not the right room but how do i install a xbox 360 chillstream logitech into the ubuntu feisty
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: Okay, I'm deleting the 2 files now
<wastrel> vas:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34024/
<therealnanotube> who runs 64bit ubuntu? got a really quick question for you
<nickrud> and if someone actually swallows a bit of pride and takes mjg's criticism correctly
<Pelo> vic1ous,  there are pannel applets and gdesklets that will let you do that
<vic1ous> thoreauputic, thanks
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: 2 file deleted
<numus> ok so my card is seeing the wireless networks
<slavik`lap> !ask | therealnanotube
<vas> wow.. wastrel is jesus
<ubotu> therealnanotube: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<B52doc> Does ndiswrapper come with Ubuntu ?
<numus> but no signal from them and the key isn't working
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: ok, what's your output of "uname -m"
<james296> can anyone tell me what the default sources.list is?
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macogw> B52doc: on the disk, but i dont think installed by default
<slavik`lap> if wastrel is jesus, then I am moses :P
<nickrud> vic1ous, someone just recently told me about htop, it's really nice
<B52doc> oh
<neozen> B52doc: no.... but its in the repos
<wastrel> vas it's probably buggy.  totally untested
<Punkunity> johnjohn make that like maybe less than 10 minutes
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, ok now go in menu > applications > add/remove and search for flash a package called restricted extras should show up, install it
<B52doc> my wireless connection doesnt work, so I am going to d/l it I guess
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: prefect, I checked on my tv station, there is no plugin whew
<wastrel> also probably inefficient and for all i know illegal
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: -m, --machine            print the machine hardware name
<thepat20> Thoreauputic, its a HP Photosmart C4150 and i I have no idea how to install it.
<james296> I REALLY need to know plz...
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: yes, i know what it does. :) i want to know what it outputs on 64bit ubuntu.
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me configure my router I installed Thibor, and I can't figure out how to get vnc working
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: no idea :(
<johnjohn> punkunity: so if its ten min or under it will work?
<numus> this is so annoying
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve,  if no one can answer your question here I suggest you check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: prolly amd64
<thoreauputic> thepat20: have you looked in System- Administration- Printing ?
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: aye, there's the rub. :) that's why i was asking for a 64bit ubuntu user to run "uname -m" for me. :) i /think/ it should output "x86_64", but i'm not sure, since i don't have 64bit ubuntu...
<nickrud> james, you can get a good sources at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<thoreauputic> thepat20: most HP printers are well supported
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: go to the forums, but why does this matter?
<B52doc> where do I extract the ndiswrapper package to ? Does it matter ?
<neozen> ..................don't extract ndiswrapper
<genefitz> nickrud: Either way, I don't really trust any distro that takes a good open code, plays with it a little then tries to sell it. Which is why I am not a fan of linspire..
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: need it for a script to detect if it's on 64bit ubuntu. :)
<q_a_z_steve> Pelo:  Not sure what chan would be able to help, don't have a list in this chatzilla to search either
<thepat20> thoreauputic i am looking right now
<neozen> use the repositories
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: ask in forums :)
<JDStone> anyone running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?  I'm having some Xorg problems?
<genefitz> Though, CNR wouldn't be a bad add on for Ubuntu, I don't think..
<wastrel> what's cnr?
<nickrud> genefitz, I have no problem with selling, as long as they provide valuable support. Of course, that support won't have the heart that this place has ;)
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve,  maybe if you check on thibor website they have one listed
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: well, i figured, it's such an amazingly quick question, and out of 1000 users here, /one/ dude must be running 64bit... that it would be quicker to come to irc. :) apparently... i was wrong...
<thoreauputic> thepat20: usually the driver is already there and it's just a matter of clicking throught the "wizard" and choosing your model
<slavik`lap> cnr = cut down synaptic with a different repo
<harveyneon> howdy all
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: but not all 1k pay attention :P
<genefitz> wastrel, CNR is a combined repository and installer for Linspire.
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: indeed. :) so how've you been doing, anyway, dude? :)
<B52doc> dont have a network connection, so I cant install ndiswrapper from repo's :(
<slavik`lap> meh
<thepat20> throeauputic, it detects 2 printers, one on a USB 1 port and another on a USB with a long character list, which one do u recommed i pick
<genefitz> nickrud: I agree..  Beauty of these IRC channels, is that it is easier to learn..
<harveyneon> Looking for hard drive / partition help.....
<BO3> HI
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: haven't seen you in a while, haven't been around on irc
<slavik`lap> therealnanotube: if you want to chat, join offtopic
<TheViLliN> i have a silly question i think. why after i compile a program then try to run the executable do i get a "bash: (file here): command not found"
<therealnanotube> slavik`lap: heh, oh yea, you're right. :)
* nickrud is glad he didn't find the debian channels when he was learning debian :0
<coreyo> I have feisty + gnome + beryl.  The problem is that, no matter what I set as my move, menu, resize bindings in the beryl settings manager, it's always alt-mouse2 for menu and alt-mouse3 for resize
<pc22> how do u download a website in ubuntu?
<therealnanotube> ubuntu 64 bit users: what is your output of "uname -m" ? please? :)
<thepat20> thoreauputic it is asking me to select a PPD file?
<nickrud> TheViLliN, try ./<command> (the current directory is not on the PATH)
<thoreauputic> thepat20: I have no idea :) Try whatever looks like default
<therealnanotube> pc22: use wget
<coreyo> whoever decided to dictate that resize would be mouse3 needs to be castrated, as it is awkward and has no logic
<harveyneon> windows xp partition left oer at the beginning of hard drive, would like to reclaim the entire disk to ubuntu without reinstalling.. anyone know if this is possible/where to find detailed instructions? I've looked everywhere.
<Pelo> nickrud, #debian does have a "swim or we will drown you" approach
<thoreauputic> thepat20: you probably clicked "install driver" - don't do that
<B52doc> does it matter where I extract the Ndiswrapper package to ? dont have a network connection to d/l it from the repo
<wastrel> TheViLliN:  the program isn't in the command path that bash searches to locate executables.  call it with a full path  (try ./executable  if it's in the same dir) or move it to a directory in the $PATH
<thepat20> thoreauputic yeah thats what i did
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: Add/Remove not show the "Restricted" area, and I switched to the SPM to search for "Flash" they have a several files in it
<thoreauputic> thepat20: check the list for your model - you probably don't need a ppd file
<FruitLoop> can anyone help me? I can't make my any of my mics record with anything - not sound recorder or anything....
<TheViLliN> nickrun: so you cant run a program from your home dir if its not in your path
<wastrel> nickrud = succinct
<Digital2501> therealnanotube: How would you use curL to mirror a website
<thoreauputic> thepat20: because it is probably already there :)
<nickrud> Pelo, from what I heard when I dropped in recently, it's 'here, hold this weight while we watch'
<pc22> therealnanotube, you can download the whole website?
<slavik`lap> B52doc: download the deb from the repos and use dpkg to install it
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: did you check if it's muted in volume control?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, sorry , it does have a macromedia flash  player, that was the package I meant,  sorry it has been awhile
<thepat20> throeauputic okay wow that was really simple
<Pelo> !flash | PwcrLinux
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: make sure you have your sound system working properly.
<thepat20> thanks for ur help
<ubotu> PwcrLinux: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wastrel> TheViLliN:  homedir isn't in path   i created ~/bin  and added it to my path for stuff like this.
<nickrud> TheViLliN, exactly. There're good reasons for that
<thoreauputic> thepat20: yep :)
<Pelo> lol nickrud
<CharlieSu> What is the difference between the alternate and server CD?  I'm building a headless server that is a mythtv backend, webserver, DB server and SVN server.   What is best for me?
<parkbench> hallo thar, i need some help figuring out something about a network card.
<nickrud> TheViLliN, if you make a /home/<you>/bin, ubuntu will automatically find it
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: I am on the breezy
<HugLeo> I found a serious error to openoffice in ubuntu. Do anybody help? Steps: Open the openffice, create a presentation, Menu Format, Slide Design, Load, select presentations to Categories and to Templates Blue and Ok.
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: it't not muted except in recording, if I unmute it I get feedback noise.
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: by that I mean a working sound server, you can listen to MP3's and the web, for example
<PwcrLinux> [Linux Clock] [08/16/07] [11:03 PM] [Minneapolis, MN, USA] [Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] ] 
<nickrud> ah, gotta go. Bye all
<B52doc> slavik 'lap: I dont need an internet connection to d/l it ?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: see above
<therealnanotube> pc22: yea, in "man wget" look up options "-r" and "-l"
<wastrel> automatically eh
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: try turning it down, in volume control
<wastrel> so i guess i can take that out of my .bashrc
<numus> supposibly ndiswrapper is suppose to take care of it
<TheViLliN> awesome,  thx
<patrick__> Have a nube ? about my setup. Have 2 hd's One w/ dapper the other w/ server ver 6.06. How do I get to see both in dapper?
<harveyneon> numus: supposibly is not a word
<slavik`lap> HugLeo: submit bug report on launchpad please or tell OOo people
<therealnanotube> Digital2501: i haven't used curl, so i don't know... i suspect it would be pretty similar to wget, though
<Miso> How can I do a clean uninstall of azureus?
<numus> harveyneon i know..
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: I can play sounds mp3s etc .. turning what down?
<harveyneon> numus you are teh roz0rz
<pc22> thanks
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, hmmm, I think you might want to upgrade  ,that is pretty much yor only alternatie if you donT' care for dling flsh from the adobe site,   you might wnat ot try restarting your computer and installing flash again from the site, it might work better
<numus> harveyneon anyways... anyone get a wpc11 to work?
<harveyneon> the mic should have a slider in your volume control, FruitLoop
<johnjohn> Miso: sudo apt-get remove
<harveyneon> supposubly numus likes to use unspeak.
<Punkunity> johnjohn
<ecaandrew> hi
<Punkunity> get ready
<johnjohn> punkunity: yea
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: I get nuthin...
<parkbench> i want to buy this (http://snipurl.com/1plaf) and i'm not sure if my laptop has the proper slot. i looked in HWiNFO and it says i have a "32 bit pcmcia slot" and im wondering if this is the right thing? if not, are there any network cards i could look into that work with ubuntu out of the box?
<ecaandrew> whats up
<Punkunity> lol
<harveyneon> windows xp partition left oer at the beginning of hard drive, would like to reclaim the entire disk to ubuntu without reinstalling.. anyone know if this is possible/where to find detailed instructions? I've looked everywhere.
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: yea, I rather wait till my HD dies, I plan to get other HD to install newest version of Ubuntu, I have the 6.06 CD in my box
<Punkunity> im gonna pissed if it dont work
<numus> what is the apt- command to search for a program
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, we are up to 7.04 , 7.10 in 2 months
<johnjohn> anyone want to give me a hand installing a game pad?
<CharlieSu> numus: apt-cache search name
<harveyneon> FruitLoop the feedback you report sounds like the mic is working and getting too much sound through to the speakers. try plugging in a set of headphones instead of your loudspeakers and see if you can hear yourself with no feedback?
<slavik`lap> harveyneon: gparted :)
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  reboot the computer,  and try installing adobe flash from the site again
<Miso> johnjohn, thanks
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, at least now you know how to remove it if it borked again
<johnjohn> Miso: you welcome
<harveyneon> slavik`lap it will take over the whole drive, resizing my existing root partition on ubuntu from 8 to 40 gigs?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: not worry about my lappy, linux will automatic detecting that are not running flashplayer after I removed the 2 files
<therealnanotube> does anyone have a 64bit ubuntu install handy? what's your output of "uname -m" ?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, you might want to give gnash a try, it's only an alpha but it' in the repos it's a flash alternative
<slavik`lap> harveyneon: dunno if it supports resizing without formating in feisty, use a gutsy tribe 4 set up cd to resize it
* zerokill88 oh ya
<harveyneon> holy shit i just had four ghetto birds whip over the top of my house!
<pc22> therealnanotube, what is the --tries? i dont understand it
<Punkunity> johnjohn, it says the data is currupted when i start the psp and go to the video section
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: maybe I can search on the web to get alternative flash player
<Fezzler> how can I see if my neighbors are tapping into my wireless router?
<Punkunity> but whne i put them memory card in my computer and navigate to the video section it shows the scene from the film as the icon johnjohn
<therealnanotube> pc22: how many times wget retries downloading a file, if the download fails or stalls.
<pc22> thanks
<Pelo> Fezzler,  you just need to secure your router, google for it , there are lots of howtos
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: I hear the output from mic in the headphones when I have mic unmuted, but I still can't record anything from the mic in sound recorder
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: see if there are too many dhcp clients in your router config stuff
<parkbench> i want to buy this (http://snipurl.com/1plaf) and i'm not sure if my laptop has the proper slot. i looked in HWiNFO and it says i have a "32 bit pcmcia slot" and im wondering if this is the right thing? if not, are there any network cards i could look into that work with ubuntu out of the box?
<danilo_> disculpen pero hay alguien que hable espaol? gracias
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: does sound recorder have proper source set?
<harveyneon> slavik`lap NICE ALPHA SWEET i'll look it up.
<johnjohn> punkunity: sorry it was a shot i mean it worked for the .wma formats sorry it didnt work and i got no idea about the memory card icons
<patrick__> how do I see 2 distros on 2 hd's
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: which better the alternative flashplayer?
<slavik`lap> !es | danilo
<ubotu> danilo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nathan__> anyone using the cube effect that knows what ctrl-alt-UP does ?
<danilo_> gracias
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: I don't know.. I try both "capture" and "mic" and neither do anything.
<Pelo> parkbench, check your lappy 's manual to see ifyou hve the correct slot
<slavik`lap> de nada
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: reboot!
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  I only know of one gnash and I have never tried it
<parkbench> pelo: but is the one i mentioned correct?
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: reboot? why?
<Punkunity> johnjohn, it juts looks like itll work in the window that comes up to view the memory card in my computer....well im trying avidemux we''l see how that goes
<Pelo> parkbench, I have no idea check the card's spec sheet
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: gnash as the flashplayer?
<parkbench> im just not sure if pcmcia and mini pci are the same thing
<johnjohn> nathan__: it just changes the cube to the top view and the other arrows do the same effect with the way they r pointing
<macogw> nathan__: top of the cube on beryl, spread it out flat on compiz, i think
<CharlieSu> what Ubuntu CD should i use to install a Server w/ software RAID 1?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  gnash is a flashplayer alternative for linux , it is in alpah
<harveyneon> FruitLoop: ....
<slavik`lap> parkbench: no, they aren't
<Pelo> !info gnash | PwcrLinux
<ubotu> pwcrlinux: gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<johnjohn> punkunity: cool good luck with that hope it works
<harveyneon> ***WHEN IN DOUBT, REBOOT***
<harveyneon> ***WHEN IN DOUBT, REBOOT***
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: ah, I will look in the SPM..
<harveyneon> ***WHEN IN DOUBT, REBOOT***
<harveyneon> ***WHEN IN DOUBT, REBOOT***
<harveyneon> ***WHEN IN DOUBT, REBOOT***
<harveyneon> lol
<slavik`lap> harveyneon: this isn't##windows
<phun81> lol
<macogw> PwcrLinux: it currently isnt all that usable, but the one in gutsy should be capable of handling youtube.  you could also install the new version on feisty if you know how to compile and are up for it
<FruitLoop> harveyneon: are you feeling ok there?
<slavik`lap> and don't spam
<Pelo> !ops | harveyneon
<parkbench> slavik: ahh i see. hm so if i dont have a mini pci slot, is there any recourse? im looking for a network card that will work out of the box, that i dont have to ndiswrapper and stuff
<ubotu> harveyneon: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<patrick__> can I c s diff distros on 2 diffnt hd's?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* Pelo gives tonyyarusso a cookie
<tonyyarusso> *munchmunch*
<stdin> !opsnack | tonyyarusso
<FruitLoop> does anyone else here know how to make mics work?
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Pelo> ROFL
<DShepherd> hehe
<Pelo> i didn'T know about that one
<slavik`lap> parkbench: ralink is supposed to have decent drivers ... also make sure the lappy bios is not locked (ask tech support many times) likemy crapaq v2000z
<PwcrLinux> macogw: I not on the feisty, still on the breezy badger version
<macogw> PwcrLinux: O_O upgrade!
<PwcrLinux> SPM does not have a gnash darn it
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, you can try google and get the source
<FruitLoop> hello? should I reboot as harvey suggested or is someone esel going to help me with my mic problem?
<w30> How do I get gnome window manager to work in VNC? All I caget is a blank screen with a X for a mouse pointer.
<Pelo> macogw, we covered that bit already
<PwcrLinux> let me checking now
<cirrus_> Patrick: you can mix many different OS on different partitions and boot from grub... some assembly required.  Good for testing unstable version of ubuntu etc.
<macogw> PwcrLinux: youre not getting secruity updates if it's that old, and because the security stuff is gone, well, thats part of what caused those ubuntu servers to go down last week
<Fezzler> Is there something I can run at Terminal to see if someone else is tapped into my wireless?  ifconfig?
<Punkunity> johnjohn, thanks for the help man, itll be about an hour or less to see if the avidemux works
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: no
<FruitLoop> anyone?
<Punkunity> avidemux has a psp option and one psp part says (broken) next to it
<m0u5e> so after we enable hyperthreading (ht=on) and sudo update-grub, we just reboot and we should have ht enabled?
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: is the sound recording software set to proper source?
<PwcrLinux> macogw: yea, I rather wait till my HD goes dies then get new HD and install new higher version of Ubuntu..
<Pelo> Fezzler,  why don't you just secure your router and be done with it ? or are yo looking to hve a fight with your neigbours
<johnjohn> punkunity: ok well i will be here
<macogw> m0u5e: yep
<genefitz> Punkunity: what wireless router are you using?
<therealnanotube> FruitLoop: my knowledge goes as far as "plug it in and go" :)
<therealnanotube> does anyone have a 64bit ubuntu install handy? what's your output of "uname -m" ?
<johnjohn> how can i do a priate chat to someone in this room?
<macogw> PwcrLinux: well, make sure you have no -server anything running
<Punkunity> genefitz, why ??
<patrick__> cirrus, thanx now can I see both distros in either by mounting hd?
<macogw> johnjohn: what clienta re you  using?
<m0u5e> macogw: awesome thgx :)
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: I don't know. What should the proper source be?
<slavik`lap> macogw: no
<johnjohn> xchat
<Punkunity> genefitz, i dont even have a wirelss router
<Pelo> Punkunity, chck in the avidemux website to see if they ahve a fix out
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: alsa
<PwcrLinux> macogw: yea, not worry about it, it's not getting updates after they stopped supports
<slavik`lap> johnjohn: why do you need to message someone?
<Fezzler> Pelo:  I'm new to wireless and the learning curve is steep.  I believe it is secure but when I came home from work the lights were flickering.
<Punkunity> ok pelo ty good idea duh
<macogw> slavik`lap: no what?
<genefitz> sorry Punkunity, I thought you were asking how one can tell if someone it tapped into their wireless..
<macogw> johnjohn: click their name, i think
<genefitz> I must have cought the wrong name..
<slavik`lap> macogw: nevermind...
<johnjohn> slavik'lap: to give someone my email addy and thnks macogw will try that
<w30> therealnanotube, It's x86_64 if I remember right
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: I told you how to check. scroll up
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: alsa is not an option in sound recorder.
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: install audacity :)
<macogw> slavik`lap: the updates thing?  they said the servers were missing security updates due to incompatibility with some hardware on newer drivers but that there were other problems like ssh and ftp
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: I have. that won't work either.
<slavik`lap> johnjohn: /msg name messgae
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: did you mess with settings in audacity?
<macogw> johnjohn: if you're not registered on the server, they wont get the message, by the way
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: yes.
<johnjohn> slavik'lap thanks
<zerokill88> johnjohn macogw is correct
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: for the recording source ... and nothing?>
<johnjohn> macogw: and zerokill88: thanks
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: no. I just get an error.
<slavik`lap> hmm, something is weird IMO
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: which web site for the gnash, I gets all of the gnash sites..
<patrick__>  cirrus, thanx now can I see both distros in either by mounting hd?
<therealnanotube> w30: thanks... i wanted exact confirmation, but i guess that'll have to do. :)
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, hold on
<Fezzler> Slav: "see if there are too many dhcp clients in your router config stuff"  meaning "stuff" on Ubuntu or router config files?
<saintberry> yo...
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: okay im holding :)
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<johnjohn> well nite room
<saintberry> can anyone help a linux nerd get a PCMCIA wireless card working? i didnt have the thing in during install...
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: i SAID ROUTER, DIDN'T i?
<saintberry> nerd should be n00b
<slavik`lap> oops, sorry for caps
<slavik`lap> didn't realise mycapslock was on
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: so.. what now?
<genefitz> saintberry: which model of card?
<Pelo> Fezzler, he means go in the router confugreation screen using firefox and see how many computers are connected to it ,  check your router's manual to see where you can check
<winblows> why does my fstab have UUID=XXX for the device instead of the path to the the partition its on?
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: are there more clients than computers you have that use wifi?
<Fezzler> slav: Hey, I said I was new to wireless.  How do I know that Ubuntu doesn't also have a config file for my router "stuff"
<Fezzler> slav: sorry dud
<saintberry> genefitz: netgear WAG511 v2
<w30> therealnanotube, I got a 32 bit going at the moment, sorry
<saintberry> i hear it "should just work"
<therealnanotube> w30: thanks anyway :)
<macogw> winblows: because ubuntu is silly
<Pelo> winblows,  uuid is a way to id the partitons regardless of the boot order ofthe hdd
<Fezzler> Pelo:  Thanks.  Plain english.  Very clear.
<slavik`lap> Fezzler: and my system knows the config for someweird router in russia ...
<Pelo> Fezzler,  I try
<stdin> !uuid | winblows
<ubotu> winblows: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<FruitLoop> slavik`lap: what? are you talking to the wrong person?
<genefitz> saintberry, let me look real quick..
<slavik`lap> FruitLoop: yes I was, sorry
* slavik`lap is losing "it"
<saintberry> genefitz: cheers
<macogw> Pelo: every other distro uses nodes.  the only thing i can think of where the UUID thing made sense was when libata switched to all sd* instead of IDEs being hd* and then the fstab wasnt wrong for IDE users
<patrick__>  can I see both distros in either by mounting hd?
<FruitLoop> Who here knows how to make mics record?
<Pelo> macogw,  I was just giving a quck answer
<boris55> I have a question about an ubuntu install. My friend says his install freezes when setting up graphcis.  What do I need to look at?  or can graphical be setup later.? Ubuntu 7.04
<macogw> Pelo: so was i :)
<macogw> Pelo: "ubuntu is silly"
<macogw> Pelo: it does a lot of weird stuff
<sSiroSoriSs> ubuntu!
<sSiroSoriSs> ?
<FruitLoop> Do you want fries with that?
<Pelo> FruitLoop, in the terminal , type alsamixer  select capture at the top and make sure all he sliders are up and not muted
<FruitLoop> Pelo:  ok
<spoonie> hi all
<PwcrLinux> pelo: which file should I get it, they have 3 files on the FTP-HTTP server
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, link me
<w30> How do I get gnome window manager to work in VNC? All I can get is a blank screen with a X for a mouse pointer.  What do I need in the xstartup file?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: blocked me
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, I block everybody,  put the link inthe channl
<PwcrLinux> pelo: http://www.gnashdev.org/dev_snapshots/
<FruitLoop> Pelo: I don't even have capture show up... I think it is just showing me playback - how do I see the input?
<FruitLoop> pelo: don't worry I found it
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, get the first one
<PwcrLinux> pelo: the tgz?
<Pelo> ...
<Punkunity> hye can i use any other OS's with ubuntu???
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, yes the tgz one
<Punkunity> like do i have to dual boot or can i kinda dual boot and just sudo apt-get another os
<macogw> Punkunity: oh...that....no
<EvanR> Punkunity; vmware
<macogw> Punkunity: you can run a virtual machine in virtual box
<Journeyman> why hasn't pidgin been added to the repository?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: okay, can I download to the desktop or in the hard drive?
<Punkunity> what is vmware
<macogw> Journeyman: because updates are for security only
<winblows> where is menu.lst? is this a grub file?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, to the desktop
<macogw> winblows: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PwcrLinux> pelo: okay
<macogw> Journeyman: security and bug fixes, but not for adding features.  with features comes instability
<nugod> Punkunity: that would be pretty impressive... apt-get install solaris-10
<Journeyman> I am not asking for an update
<Pelo> !vmware | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<maxagaz> what is best text editor I can use to write scripts ?
<Punkunity> lol nugod
<FruitLoop> Pelo: ok now what? I still get nothing ;(
<PwcrLinux> pelo: downloaded to the desktop done
<Journeyman> but why isn't it in the backports or whatever
<krillin> which virtualization tool would you all recommend for the average desktop user who wants to play with a bunch of other operating systems without rebooting? vmware? virtualbox? qemu? kvm (i don't even really know much about kvm)?
<krillin> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Punkunity> nugod im talkin more like a mac spoof like darwin, or something exotic of linux
<macogw> Journeyman: because nobody's bothered.  backports are rare.  you can get pdigin 2.1 from getdeb.net or from debuntu.org
<xike> anyone have any luck getting xgl to work on an ati x1600?
<Pelo> FruitLoop, check in the forum , I donT' have a mic myself so I've never had t trouble shoot one
<Fezzler> Pelo:  Thanks.  Just saw PM
<krillin> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Punkunity> wtf was that
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, have you ever compiled from source ?
<krillin> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: not yet
<Journeyman> is there an automated way to upgrade programs?
<krillin> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<krillin> wow, which one to pick?
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, ok join me in #pelo so we can have a lttle private tutorial
<PwcrLinux> okay
<vic1ous> anyone know why steam downloads slow?
<patrick__> Can I run Ubuntu server as vmware?
<genefitz> saintberry, have you tried ndiswrapper? Looking at some notes it says that both the china and taiwan versions work in breezy, dapper and edgy with ndiswrapper
<Punkunity> krillin and everyone thanks i htink this is what im looking for
<telexicon> Why wont mount -t cifs ask me for a password when i specify -o username=foo ? Normally it does, but for some reason it simply will not ask for a password (i refuse to type it on the command line or put it in files)... anyways.. i cant mount any windows file shares because of it
<saintberry> genefitz: nah i haven't dont really know what im doing - do i just run the command. ill do some google searching for ndiswraper
<krillin> Punkunity: huh?
<genefitz> saintberry, ndiswrapper should get you up and going with the windows driver
<Punkunity> nm
<saintberry> genefitz: ahh ok - is that the best option?
<krillin> which virtualization tool would you all recommend for the average desktop user who wants to play with a bunch of other operating systems without rebooting? vmware? virtualbox? qemu? kvm (i don't even really know much about kvm)?
<floppyears> hi, I created an xfs partition and it's mounted by ubuntu during boot process
<floppyears> but I can't write to it
<genefitz> !nsidwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsidwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saintberry> genefitz: just checked, seems easy though. thanks
<floppyears> how can I make it so that when it mounts I can write to it by default ?
<zerokill88> ubuntu sucks windows rulez
<zerokill88> :P
<vic1ous> anyone know why steam downloads slow?
<patrick__> What to run Ubuntu lamp w/ dapper? possible
<zerokill88> steam sucks
<Daftykins> steam is good
<genefitz> saintberry: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<saintberry> genefitz: cheers
<telexicon> vic1ous: because it doesnt run on linux
<vic1ous> well i'm running it in cedega
<vic1ous> it runs great
<vic1ous> but games download slow
<telexicon> so it doesnt run great...
<Punkunity> after the first part these instructions seem difficult hereanyone ever doen this b4???
<Punkunity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<vic1ous> well cssource runs great
<krillin> which virtualization tool would you all recommend for the average desktop user who wants to play with a bunch of other operating systems without rebooting? vmware? virtualbox? qemu? kvm (i don't even really know much about kvm)?
<hph> hey can anyone give ma a hand with getting ubuntu up and running? just whisper me
<vic1ous> but it just took a long time to download it =p
<Punkunity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<HugLeo> I use Virtual Box to emulate Windows XP
<Punkunity> qemu looks pretty cool krillin but these instructions after the 2nd part get difficult
<Punkunity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<demonspork> What options do I an to an fstab line to give a specific user full read/write privileges?
<krillin> HugLeo: why virtual box over qemu? and is kvm a usable tool, or is it just a kernel thing that programs can access?
<hph> Hey when i try to live boot ubuntu, i get to the part with the logo and the little loading bar, then it gets past that point, the screen goes black, and then nothing happens. I let my computer sit at that screen for about an hour and nothing ever happened. anyone help?
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. How do I get the sensors and CPU graphs and all that on my Gnome-panel?
<krillin> HugLeo: for that matter, why virtual box over any of the others? VMWare, etc?
<GNine> i can finally connect to my workgroup (network). however, it is also listing those same network puters outside of the workgroup. is that necessary?
<genefitz> hph: you thik it may have been a bad burn?
<winblows> in my menu.lst where it says root, what should be there? i see an example with (hd0,0) but all my devices are sda or sdb with partions on those... how should my entry look like?
<hph> 3rd burn
<hph> :|
<zerokill88> shaddox what do you mean by sensors?
<HugLeo> krillin: stable enough to me
<hph> ive used different types of discs too
<genefitz> hph: what architecture are you running?
<hph> 64 bit. im trying to run the 64 bit version
<Punkunity> hph the disk might be burnt bad it happened to me a few times
<krillin> HugLeo: how does it compare to the others? in your opinion?
<hph> this also happened with a shipped CD of ubuntu
<Punkunity> do the whole checksum thing
<Punkunity> o
<genefitz> hph: I know this is going to seem like a dumb question, but I have to ask, Are you running AMD 64, 64 x2, or EM64T?
<hph> amd 64
<fopascual> hello
<genefitz> hph, have you tried loading the 32 bit version?
<hph> yah
<HugLeo> krillin: To me is better than Qemu but I'm not testing VMWare
<hph> the disc i got in the mail was 32 bit
<genefitz> same problem?
<hph> didnt work
<hph> yah
<hph> same problem.
<hph> then i burned the 64 bit and the 32 bit and same problem
<genefitz> Hmmm, It may be a computer issue, tell me about your computer, Got the specs?
<hph> one sec
<hph> whats the quickest way to get that all together?
<GNine> i havent been able to successfully burn an iso copy of ubuntu either.. at least u (hph) get a boot screen .. my burns show nothing but an empty disc
<genefitz> hph, just the basics, computer type, processor, ram, hdd, etc..
<hph> want my dxdiag file?
<krillin> HugLeo: this is nuts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox . what's something easier that doesn't mess up my system with extra crap as much? qemu looked pretty disasterous as well
<genefitz> HPH, that should't be needed.
<hph> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.2GHz
<hph>              Memory: 2048MB RAM
<hph>           Page File: 363MB used, 3576MB available
<hph> ---------------
<hph> Display Devices
<hph> ---------------
<hph>         Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
<hph>      Manufacturer: NVIDIA
<hph>         Chip type: GeForce 7600 GS
<hph>          DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
<hph>        Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0392&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
<hph>    Display Memory: 256.0 MB
<hph>      Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
<hph> -------------
<hph> Sound Devices
<hph> -------------
<hph>             Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [AC00] 
<genefitz> hph: that is odd, I am not sure. Have you tried any other versions or distros?
<GNine> !pastebin | hph
<ubotu> hph: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hph> yah
<genefitz> What all have you tried?
<hph> i tried linspire
<hph> same problem
<hph> right before it boots
<hph> screen goes black
<beg1689> rejoice, ubuntu has aided in converting yet another friend to linux
<hph> not me yet :\
<GNine> lol
<Shaddox> How can I get the sensors like this on my Gnome-panel? http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6132/schermafdruk2mh5.png
<hph> ive been going through this problem for about 4 months now. I've tried every now and then. nothing works though
<beg1689> what seems to be the issue?
<GNine> almost done converting 3gigs of music to ogg
<HugLeo> krillin: Windows XP  quickly in my system both qemu and virtual box
<andre_pl> hph, is that a laptop? what brand/model?
<genefitz> hph, it seems to be a ubuntu issue with your computer. I had thje same problems. First getting it loaded and then keeping it right (especially with 1440 x 900 resolution)
<hph> self built
<beg1689> GNine, does that make them lose quality? if you go from mp3 to pgg?
<hph> so what do you suggest I do?
<beg1689> ogg*
<hph> also, I've run a disc I've burned on a different computer
<genefitz> If I may be so bold as to say maybe the distro is just not agreeing with something in your computer, maybe the mobo settings.
<hph> so it has to be my pc
<hph> what should i change?
<beg1689> i mean, when i rip cds i always do ogg, but i didnt bother converting my mp3s
<GNine> not anything a human ear could detect as quality loss
<genefitz> You may want to look at something like Fedora or OpenSuse
<hph> whats the difference?
<beg1689> ubuntu loves my laptop
<hph> i'm looking for a beginner level linex distro. ive been on windows my whole life
<EvanR> GNine; converting from mp3 to ogg may introduce noticable loss
<GNine> whatever
<Punkunity> whats the main different uses or preferences between somehting like fedoraVs ubuntu or ubuntu vs openBSD??
<andre_pl> I've got a 7600 GO in my laptop at 1440x900 and every ubuntu since dapper has had no problems.
<EvanR> GNine; then again, i can never tell anyway
<popt> how to add a exit user to a exit group from the command line
<beg1689> hph: ubuntu should be fine, seems you just got that 0.1% of hardware that doesnt like it
<hph> well maybe its sli?
<demonspork> What options do I add to an fstab line to give a specific user full read/write privileges to the partition?
<GNine> maybe u need to upgrade ur sound drivers or sumthing
<Punkunity> or ubuntu vs, opensuse, or vs darwin
<hph> i have 2 vite cards.
<hph> video*
<hph> possible SLI issue?
<genefitz> hph: linux is linux, the difference is primarily in the way programs are loaded.. I had to use Fedora, But I like Ubuntu as well. I just can't run it on my system.
<beg1689> have you tried removing SLI?
<beg1689> i dont think that would be an issue
<winblows> after i edit grub's menu.lst do i need to do anything to make it know my changes or could i just reboot?
<Shaddox> Punkunity: Darwin is the UNIX core of the Macintosh OS X. Not an official Linux distro, but a Macintosh one.
<beg1689> but you could always check
<genefitz> hph, that may be.. hold on, and let me look..
<hph> not yet, but it doesnt seem like its something that would make a difference
<Punkunity> i thought so shaddox but u see where i was getting
* Pelo is about to commit newbicide
<beg1689> it doesnt, the newest drivers should have no issues
<Arafangion> Punkunity, hph The different distros differ in the way they automate hardware detection and useage, how they manage applications and settings, and of course, they are maintained by different people.
<krammer> why does it take so long to enter a forum for yahoo???
<hph> :|
<beg1689> Shaddox: rephrase your question you asked earlier?
<Punkunity> well which is the best at utilizing video games and video multimedia stuff
<Arafangion> krammer: Ask Yahoo!.
<hph> the problem is, i can't even get to the point where i can download and install drivers
<krammer> lol
* Pelo 's head explodes
<Shaddox> beg1689: I see these sensors in a screenshot of Ubuntu Feisty, how do I get these sensors on my own panel? I could really use them. Screenshot: http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6132/schermafdruk2mh5.png
<arooni> hello my special friends
<beg1689> Shaddox: nvm, i see what you mean, those are panel applets
<Shaddox> beg1689: Where do I get them?
<Punkunity> i mean i use ubuntu feisty right now because while trying to dual boot from xp to ubuntu i somehow anihilated windows alltogether and im left with fesity
<beg1689> Shaddox: im not running gnome atm i dont remember exactly what to press to add them to your bar, perhaps someone here can shed some lite?
<beg1689> Shaddox: i think its quite simple
<Shaddox> Where can I get Gnome Panel applets?
<hph> anyone have any suggestions? or should i just try fedora
<krammer> Free you rMind
<genefitz> hph, I am searching the wikis, and I am not seeing anything..
<arooni> i recently installed 7.04 on a thinkpad t61.  i had to use the alternate cd install because the graphics were messed up.  i got output, b ut its this wierd interlaced thing and I can't make out anything! ;(.  it has an intel x3100 (965) chipset integrated video card.... any suggestions on how to get the video working?
<beg1689> Shaddox: do you already know how to add them to your panel?
<FruitLoop> Pelo: I found I can get Audacity to record from the mic if I set the recording source device to OSS/dev/dsp1 instead of one of the alsa things. I still can't get sound recorder to work though.
<Arafangion> arooni: At what resolution?
<bulmer> does anyone know how to get a second ip address for an interface?..for example eth0:0 (an alias) needs an ip addres
<Arafangion> arooni: And do you care about 3D acceleration?
<Pelo> FruitLoop, congradulations on your initiative, I wish they were all lke you
<ari_stress> bulmer: ip addr add 192.168.0.200/24 dev eth0
<arooni> Arafangion: resolution of lcd is 1440x900 ... and yes i would prefer 3d accelaration... but right now is my focus on seeing something i can use
<Shaddox> beg1689: I know how to add applets, just not where to find new ones I don't have.
<krammer> you can't bulmer
<beg1689> ok
* Pelo crawls under a rock and dies  , beaten by a noob
<beg1689> Shaddox: open up synaptic, and search for "applet"
<bulmer> ari_stress: thats setting it as static..i need a dhcp assigned
<pvl> fruitloop which way did you change it
<beg1689> Shaddox: just look for the ones that say GNOME in the description
<Arafangion> arooni: I was goign to suggest just trying vesa, but that's going to be very suboptimal when your native reso is higher than 1024x768.
<genefitz> Pelo: lol, it happens
<GNine> ubuntu 7.04 detected my integrated (outdated) intel graphicshit  by default.. my struggle was to learn how to tell linux not to look at it
<Pelo> genefitz, not like this one
<bulmer> krammer the alias interface is relegated to static ip address assignment only?
<ari_stress> bulmer: i believe dhcp cannot offer 2nd ip addr
<beg1689> Shaddox: try installing gnome-applets if you havent already
<krammer> yes
<YoDaddeh> I am trying to install ubuntu on my spare pc but the live cd part is not booting. It has given me a gnome error once and the other times it just hangs
<FruitLoop> pvl: I changed recording device in Audacity to OSS/dev/dsp1 and the mic started working....
<arooni> Arafangion: well its a start.... so you're saying edit the xorg.conf file?  and choose vesa + 1024x768?  doesn't it support a higher res?
<hph> what's the difference between fedora rawhide, fedora 7, and fedora 8?
<bulmer> okay thanks..
<pvl> fruitloop ok ty i will try it. i have a huge problem with my microphone recording
<Arafangion> arooni: Well, vesa's practically one of the original, and very slow graphics modes, all cards work with it.
<genefitz> Pelo: I always use the excuse "I am just a nub myself, I just have a good wiki-search ethic"
<YoDaddeh> I am trying to install ubuntu on my spare pc but the live cd part is not booting. It has given me a gnome error once and the other times it just hangs
<ari_stress> hph: very funny. go ask in #fedora
<hph> ?
<hph> im serious...
<hph> :(
<krammer> yodaddeh what is the error message
<hph> i just asked a question and was told to try fedora instead
<bulmer> YoDaddeh: get the alternative cd
<Arafangion> hph: There's no way we would know.  Why don't you ask MS what's the difference between Mac OS 9, Mac OS X, and Mac OS 10.2
<GNine> dhcp is automatic which is good if u dont have much experience networking.. ur router (if you have one) should tell dhcp everything
<genefitz> hph: fedora 8 is not stable yet, rawhide is a live CD and fedora 7 is the current stable release
<FruitLoop> i don't know why alsa recording doesn't work for my mic.. i guess it just hates me.
<YoDaddeh> I've also noticed its been running rather sluggish. I just bought a new processor for it because I broke the old one. Any ideas on this?
<arooni> anyone know how to jump into text login/startup?  when i do control+alt+f1... i jsut get a blank screen that's dark
<Arafangion> YoDaddeh: How'd you manage to break the old one?
<Pelo> YoDaddeh,  what video card ? ati and nvidia donT' make FOSS drivers so they are not part of the live cd , you might hve to use the alternate install cd which is text based and install the drivers afterwarrd
<Arafangion> Pelo: An intel integrated one.
<YoDaddeh> no video card Pelo, onboard graphics
<YoDaddeh> Arafangion: I broke the pin because it quit working (on accident)
<Pelo> Arafangion, sorry, it,s getting late, and I lose track easily
<Arafangion> YoDaddeh: And how'd you manage that?
<Arafangion> Pelo: It was a while ago.
<Pelo> ic
<YoDaddeh> Arafangion: the computer didn't post
<Arafangion> Pelo: Still, why doesn't the default installer allow those cards?  (Not even with the free nv driver)
<YoDaddeh> Arafangion: I thought it was the processor so I took it off and one of the pins was bent so I went to bend it back and it broke off
<krammer> did u configure ur bios yaoddeh?
<miked595> sup channel
<GNine> u guys talk like you have to do everything manually..  ubuntu installation didnt seem to be so difficult to me
<Arafangion> YoDaddeh: And what made you think it was the processor?
<YoDaddeh> krammer: Yeah pretty much so: I think it might not be configured right
<Arafangion> GNine: Some of us are used to the old way of doing things.
<Pelo> Arafangion, the free nv driver is not FOSS , ie open source as I recall , it is still restricted, and ubuntu is suppose to be FOSS all the way
<GNine> if u still got windows running .. use Wubi to install ubuntu
<YoDaddeh> Arafangion: Dunno It just wouldn't post and I was anxious to get it working again
<miked595> any one know how to get ldap workin with postfix?
<krammer> try to config cd first
<beg1689> nah i love having the nice restricted drivers now
<popt> how to add a exit user to a exit group from the command line?
<beg1689> when i first installed 7.04, booted up the livecd and had intel wifi and nvidia 3d working, so sweet
<NETWizz> I have Ldap Working at Work
<miked595> NETWizz: you got it workin wit postfix?
<NETWizz> However, we use Novell SLED 10.2 Desktops
<popt> groupadd username ? groupname?
<genefitz> Arafangion, due to legal issues, ubuntu can not pre-install any proprietary software, it is kind of the "we can make it available, but can not be held liable for any royaly fees or any of that, but if you really want it, you can get it... here"
<miked595> NETWizz: doh
<Arafangion> genefitz: Seems free enough for Debian.
<NETWizz> All we can do is login and use it for authentication
<genefitz> The same goes for MP3, Flash, etc..
<NETWizz> i.e. I type my name and password
* {alicia} wonders if she should use ubuntu instead of windows
<beg1689> :O
<miked595> NETWizz:  all you need it to do right... ehe
<beg1689> =-O
<NETWizz> Yes, that is all I need it to do
<beg1689> meh. use both
<NETWizz> It works with eDirectory
<Arafangion> {alicia}: Depends.  If your windows setup is working perfectly for you, then go ahead and keep using it. Don't fix what ain't broken. Otherwise... Use Ubuntu. :)
<NETWizz> I tried pushing Ubuntu, but the bosses like SLED
<{alicia}> what is so great about ubuntu anyway
<genefitz> Arafangion, I don't know about Debian, I know Mepis has the option to "opt-in" but I think they have a deal or something for 3-D KDE
<beg1689> i have ubuntu and XP which im sure quite a few people do (though i havent booted XP in 3 months, hope it still works ;)
<NETWizz> If it doesn't come in a box by Novell or Microsoft...
<Arafangion> genefitz: The nv drivers do not handle 3D.
<inquirer> looking to get postfix working on ubuntu (or any debian based distro for that matter) - hangup is that postfix seems to require 'mailacceptinggeneralid' defined in a schema. i think the problem is using the newer version 3 ldap
<miked595> no LDAP pros in this channel?
<genefitz> Arafangion: correct, nv and Vesa don't do 3-d. you have to install the proprietary drivers for that option
<Arafangion> genefitz: Back to my original question...
<Arafangion> Pelo: Still, why doesn't the default installer allow those cards?  (Not even with the free nv driver)
<Pelo> {alicia},  you can try ubuntu without installing buy booting the live cd , if you do not like it your cmputer will be unaffected andyou can go back to the hell that is windows
<Arafangion> genefitz: Still, why doesn't the default installer allow those cards?  (Not even with the free nv driver)
<Pelo> Arafangion, call Mark and ask him
<Arafangion> Pelo: He's too cool to listen to me. :)
<genefitz> Arafangion, that would be more of a question for the Ubuntu folks. I'm sorry, I don't have the answer.
* Pelo should be so cool 
<demonspork> Bend over and crack a smile :)
<genefitz> the only reason I can give is that there are legal issues involved in proprietary software and drivers.. The standard linux answer..
<GNine> most problems with installing ubuntu come from video pci addresses vs integrated chips detection; x desktop not configured properly for the right card; and finally, incorrect monitor settings chosen
<GNine> or somthing like that
<Arafangion> genefitz: But the nv driver is NOT proprietary. I think it's even part of xorg.
<FuLio> what program can  i use to download music on ubuntu?
<Arafangion> genefitz: The NVidia driver, sure, but I'm not talking about the NVidia driver, but the nv driver.
<genefitz> Arafangion, every time I loaded any distro, it loaded with either Vesa or nv
<c4ndY_61rL> hi
<GNine> and u have to ENABLE whatever drivers u tell linux to use
<GNine> all in a days work
<genefitz> In Ubuntu, I had to tell it to install the Nvidia drivers, or just leave it with the nv driver
<GFree> hey guys, I've got a spot of bother here...
<Arafangion> genefitz: So it does allow you to use that card, you don't need to use the alternative CD?
<genefitz> But again, that would be a question for the Ubuntu folks.. I didn't design it, I just use it :-)
<GFree> when I'm running Compiz Fusion, a couple of programs don't render window decorations, while most others do. what's up with that?
<GNine> excuse me.. but i used nv ... which is short for nvidia?  lol.. maybe i just hacked my way with it
<genefitz> Arafangion, nope, I use the standard graphical live CD to install
<GFree> emerald's running, it's just a few specifc progs
<FuLio> Hi, can someone help me, im having a Fail to start the x server.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<buntunub> will beryl/compiz run with the nv driver?
<Arafangion> GNine: There are two drivers, one is free, but doesn't have 3D acceleration. The other is proprietary and is barely legal, and can't be included in a default distro.
<GNine> roger that
<Arafangion> buntunub: Pittifully slowly, sure.
<FuLio> Hi, can someone help me, im having a Fail to start the x server.
<genefitz> Arafangion, I am not the best example though, I mean, no matter what, I have to re-configure my xorg after install, because of my monitor (Acer AL1916W) 1440 x 900
<buntunub> nvidia provides drivers for linux but the firmware is closed i believe
<buntunub> many distros preload them for users
<buntunub> pclos, sabayon, mepis, etc etc etc
<genefitz> buntunub, some do..
<buntunub> many do and more each release
<GNine> during the install (or during config of XORG thru sudo command) u can choose what resolutions u want to have available.. me, i know my monitor real good
<FuLio> When i read the error it says "The interrupt for NVIDIA graphics device pci0 5 0 appeears to be edge triggered/ please see chapter 8 common problems.
<genefitz> I don't mind loading the drivers for my video card though
<FuLio>  i useed the envy to install the nvidia drivers.
<Arafangion> buntunub: The question is how close to the line you want to be - it's not legal, but it /might/ not be illegal either.
<Arafangion> buntunub: But it's perfectly legal for each user to download and add it themselves.
<buntunub> well anyway ubuntu does provide loading of nvidia drivers on first install
<GNine> thats a common problem alright... not
<GuHhH> can anyone help me with clamav + amavis + spamassassin intregation on postfix?
<Arafangion> GuHhH: Try the postfix website.
<w30> How do I get gnome window manager to work in VNC? All I can get is a blank screen with a X for a mouse pointer.  What do I need in the xstartup file?
<genefitz> Arafangion, exactly.
<lynn> eek autoconnecting to ubuntu help chans
<lynn> morning btw
<genefitz> Arafangion, the whole deal is that by doing it the way they do it, they free themselves from any liability in the issues
<Wood> hello?
<Arafangion> genefitz: You keep seeming to utterly ignore /which/ driver I"m talking about. Makes for a very confusing convo on your end.
<buntunub> honestly i dont see the problem with allowing people who have bought and paid for an nvidia card to load the drivers they need
<cinTya> low
<Arafangion> buntunub: Yeah, tell that to NVidia.
<buntunub> seems pretty stupid to prevent them from doing so after they paid for the rights
<genefitz> arafangion, I am not sure the stipulations on the nv driver, Ubuntu always loaded the nv driver during install for me..
<Punkunity> hey im about to use ubuntu ultimate 1.4 VM for Vmware, and this web page says i can "upgrade" to it, is this true?? will i keeop all my files ands settings and just upgrade to that??
<Punkunity> http://www.tuxdistro.com/torrents-details.php?id=398
<Arafangion> genefitz: And so my point was, since Ubuntu "always loaded the nv driver during install for me", you DO NOT need the "alternate cd", because the normal CD supports it just fine.
<GNine> i got my nvidia install disc.. it dont work on linux.. but am doind alright with the current set up
<genefitz> At least I believe it was the nv driver, I always loaded the nVidia driver shortly after install
<Punkunity> anyone know if i can keep all my files and just update??
<Arafangion> genefitz: Yup.
<Punkunity> http://www.tuxdistro.com/torrents-details.php?id=398
<genefitz> Arafangion, yes.
<pyrohotdog> I'm trying to write my rcfile for joy2key, what are the sancodes for the PageUp/down, home, end, delete keys?
<pyrohotdog> *scancodes
<buntunub> GNine just allow ubuntu to load your driver on first boot
<genefitz> I have never had to use an alternate install CD for Ubuntu..
<GNine> like is said.. i dont have a graphics issue..  but thanks for ur input
<buntunub> you dont put a disc in or anything like that ubuntu will do it all for you
<demonspork> What would I add to an fstab line to grant me full read/write access to the partition when it is mount
<Arafangion> genefitz: But that's exactly what people here seem to suggest that you require, you must've also ignored the context in which the convo started, making it even more confusing for you. :)
<foxgamer> Hi all. Could someone help me. My firefox browser has crashed and I've forgotten the command to bring up the list of PID's to kill it off.
<genefitz> Arafangion: I am sorry, I must have missed that.
<genefitz> My bad..
<Arafangion> genefitz: No problem, we've all done that :)
<krillin> foxgamer: ps ax | grep firefox
* Arafangion gets some food.
<foxgamer> Thank you krillin
<demonspork> foxgamer -- ps ax
<demonspork> foxgamer, or you could go to System > Administration > System Monitor
<w30> foxgamer, killall firefox
<foxgamer> Thank you demonspork. I keep forgetting that. lol
<foxgamer> Whoa! I didn't realise there were so many ways to do the same job!
<jonathan_> somebody help me please
<jonathan_> my partition error
<beg1689> i just right click the close button ont he top right of the window
<jonathan_> data partition
<beg1689> asks me to kill it from there
<jonathan_> help me plz
<jonathan_> my ubuntu can't read my data partition
<floppyears> hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia binary drivers in ubuntu feisty, and right now my machine is crashed
<beg1689> jonathan, gonna need more details
<floppyears> I can barely ssh into it
<floppyears> how can I make it reboot and not start X ?
<beg1689> floppyears
<jonathan_> when I'm restart my ubuntu
<numus> how do i get the harddrive to show on my desktop
<beg1689> has it really crashed? can you press ctrl + alt+ f1 and get to a console?
<beg1689> jonathan_ what is a "data partition"?
<Punkunity> i wanna upgrade to ubuntu ultimate im not finding any info all that useful....do i still have to burn an iSO image most peole say no
<jonathan_> my one of my ubuntu can't read my ntfs partition
<Punkunity> but i cant seem to just upgrade
<beg1689> jonathan_ there you go, much better
<floppyears> beg1689: no, I can't do anything
<jonathan_> ubuntu can't read my ntfs partition
<Flannel> Punkunity: you don't want to upgrade to ubuntu ultimate.  It's not an upgrade anyway.
<beg1689> floppyears: if im not mistaken, i thought feisty included the binary drivers for nvidia?
<beg1689> i had 3d working right off the live cd
<floppyears> no, it didn't for me :(
<lynn> jonathan_, have you tried to manually mount this partition? any error messages?
<genefitz> Punkunity, I am not sure about "upgrading" but I think you may be able to add the repos..
<Punkunity> Flannel, why it says its an upgraded feisty and i t looks cool, but i want to keep all my settings and be able to downgrade back to fesity again
<beg1689> did you look for a little icon in the system tray? it should say restricted driver manager
<jonathan_> yes
<Punkunity> http://ubuntusoftware.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_1.4/
<jonathan_> I got error
<beg1689> for me it was there, but unchecked, i just clicked the checkmark and tada! 3d
<lynn> and the error being... ?
<jonathan_> when I'm clicked files at /media/data
<jonathan_> I can't find any folder
<Flannel> Punkunity: because the people who made it are making that claim.  There's no substantiated anything to make it true.  All it is is some guy who took Ubuntu, and installed some stuff from the repos by default.  There's literally nothing `upgraded` about it
<teKnofreak> is there a way to invoke the restricted driver management from command line ?
<lynn> can you open a console?
<lynn> like gnome terminal or xterm?
<jonathan_> and there is no ntfs patition icon on my desktop
<Flannel> Punkunity: if you were going to make a linux distro, you would claim it's "the bested most awesomest" too.  That doesn't make it true.
<jonathan_> yes
<Punkunity> ok Flannel then i'll give up but i still dont know how to use VMWare Player thing, i cant seem to get os'
<lynn> issue "mount" and see if /media/data is there
<jonathan_> already opened the terminal
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 44.6% free]  disk[Total : 4.64GB, 31.10% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<genefitz> Punkunity, I wouldn't suggest yo install Ultimate 1.4, but adding the repos may be an option
<Punkunity> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/cat/45/rating+desc
<lynn> any luck?
<Punkunity> what would adding the repos do?? and how do i do that genefitz
<jonathan_> what should I do now?
<jonathan_> there is nothing inside data folder
<demonspork> What would I add to an fstab line to grant me full read/write access to the partition when it is mounted?
<rockets> Who's using regular XChat here (not xchat gnome). Anybody experience a bug where the tray icon sometimes goes into a little window/
<rockets> ?
<jonathan_> and computer:/// can't find any ntfs partition
<genefitz> Punkunity, now I am not suggestion you do it, but adding the repos may give you access to the programs offered in the version http://repoubuntusoftware.info/
<jonathan_> I'm using 3 hdd, 1 for windows xp, ubuntu, and data
<lynn> jonathan_, when you type "mount" , is the ntfs partition listed?
<thedash> hmm, I can't quite figure this out; I have a line that works in the terminal, but when I try to create a launcher with that command, it doesn't do anything
<teKnofreak> rockets, for me, the xchat sometimes closes when i try to click the icon on the system tray to minimize maximize it
<demonspork> thedash, what is the line?
<Punkunity> genefitz, is it going to F everything up
<rockets> teKnofreak, yeah.
<thedash> /usr/bin/vncviewer -passwd ~/.vnc/passwd 192.168.2.20:0.0
<jonathan_> http://pastebin.ca/660681
<genefitz> Punkunity, I don't know, I have never used the distro or the repos for it..
<Error_> how do i know if im connected to the internet?
<genefitz> The site says no, but again, a 50/50
<GNine> why to want linux read into an ntfs partition..  dont mind me
<jonathan_> I check the bios and there is nothing wrong
<teKnofreak> Error_, ping google.com in the terminal
<sauvin> My ubuntu has just decided, when I turned on the computer, that it needs to check /dev/hda2 because it's been mounted 32 times without being checked. This is unacceptable. How to change the frequency of forced checks?
<thedash> demonspork :: that doesn't really matter though, it works in the terminal fine
<Error_> teKnofreak: i was being sarcastic :/
<demonspork> thedash, what all is it supposed to do for you
<rockets> teKnofreak, i wonder if xchat-gnome is any better
<genefitz> Punkunity, installing anything from other repos than the distro's native are not supported and honestly not suggested
<Error_> thx though lol
<sauvin> xchat-gnome is a dog.
<Punkunity> genefitz, too late hahaa
<thedash> demonspork :: it's supposed to open the vncviewer program to that IP address, with the password in the file
<genefitz> It is your choice of what is "worth the risk"
<demonspork> thedash, should it initialize a vncviewer window?
<thedash> demonspork :: yeh, basically
<fir3dup> ei
<GNine> unacceptable is to reboot 20 times in a row looking for a penguin
<fir3dup> can help me
<lynn> jonathan_, it is not mounted, try "cat /proc/partitions" and find out if it's in there
<sauvin> Unacceptable is to mount more than (say) eight times without a check.
<NETWizz> I am instlaling suse
<NETWizz> OpenSUSE
<jonathan_> http://pastebin.ca/660684
<jonathan_> there
<rockets> teKnofreak, hmm there are some xchat replacements like lostirc. not quit the same though
<genefitz> NETWizz, okay..
<krillin> NETWizz: ah, that makes #ubuntu the perfect channel to ask opensuse questions, right? </sarcasm>
<demonspork> thedash, ok, when you go to make the launcher, the first option says "Type: Application"
<jonathan_> check this line http://pastebin.ca/660684
<lynn> NETWizz, yuck rpm
<teKnofreak> rockets, try irssi :P
<NETWizz> You didn't open your sarcasm properly
<demonspork> thedash, simply change that to "Application in Terminal"
<rockets> teKnofreak, no.
<NETWizz> I don't have a question
<thedash> demonspork :: I tried that, it opens the terminal and closes it immediately
<NETWizz> Except, what is wrong with RPM?
<krillin> go away troll
<lynn> jonathan_, now it's for you to find out which one is which, since I can't know your exact partition schema
<macd> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teKnofreak> krillin, who is the troll ?
<krillin> teKnofreak: NETWizz
<teKnofreak> ah
<Error_> troll boogers
<genefitz> NETWizz: it isn't a distro war. Hey, you gotta go with what ever rings your bell, turns your crank, floats your boat ( and a couple other terms not proper)
<macd> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<lynn> rpm is slow, and last time i checked it was dependency hell
<nixternal> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jonathan_> oh my, I don't know anything about those
<justinb> anyone got time to help a newb?
<NETWizz> I run Ubuntu most of the time
<NETWizz> However, I have never cried wolf or Troll in an IRC channel
<Award> I know in Debian some time ago this was sort of a shaky question but under Feisty Server, is hot-swap of SATA drives (RAID 5) supported?
<sauvin> I suspect most package managers are going to be "dependency hell".
<lynn> nm NETWizz
<demonspork> thedash, I don't understand it fully, but some applications require a terminal to run
<NETWizz> nm?
<lynn> never mind
<thedash> demonspork :: regardless, it doesn't run either way
<teKnofreak> never mind
<GuHhH> gustavo
<thoreauputic> macd: why did you call the ops?
<NETWizz> I am only trying Suse becuase we use it at work
<NETWizz> We use Open Enterprise Server (Novell)
<macd> b/c all this needs to be in offtopic.
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, please discuss suse in #suse
<teKnofreak> NETWizz, nobody objects to that
<demonspork> thedash, so the vncviewer isn't working even when run from a terminal?
<lynn> trying things won't hurt, i agree
<teKnofreak> just dont troll here
<macd> and that ^^
<genefitz> NETWizz, fron what I understand OpenSuse is a great Distro. I don't use it but I know some who swear by it..
<thoreauputic> agreed - other distros etc. ---> -offtopic
<Punkunity> my beryl doesnt seem to work anymore, is it because i turned the HyperThreading off?? i cllick on beryl for the window manager and my screen flashes
<thedash> demonspork :: it works when I run it from a terminal, yes, but it doesn't work at all when run from the launcher, terminal or no
<thoreauputic> last warning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/netwizz]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Punkunity> and then it goes ok again and i still cnat use beryl just compiz and gmoe
<arooni> anyone know how to get video working on the t61 (intel x3100).... i can't make it work at all..... and i've already tried stuff on: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<lynn> jonathan_, still there?
<macd> Punkunity, chances are hyperthreading turned off has nothing todo with beryl not working, you could ask in #ubuntu-effects
<demonspork> thedash, in my own vnc setup I simply bypass the need for the vncviewer, if you are using tightvncserver, it has a built in java interface that can be accessed over http
<Punkunity> hey what about ubuntu studio too isnt that a good one or no??
<anothrguitarist> Hi all
<macd> arooni, are you sure its intel x3100 ?
<jonathan_> yes
<anothrguitarist> How can I check if my ubuntu is running i386 or amd64? I forgot which version I downloaded
<arooni> macd: absolutely:  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 (Chipset GM965)  ... unless lenovo put something else in by mistake
<jonathan_> lynn, can u give me some clues?
<macd> ahh GM965!
<genefitz> Punkunity: I haven't read much about Ubuntu Studio (it is pretty new) I use 64 Studio for recording. It works well.
<macd> arooni, talking to a friend with that laptop said he had to use gutsys xorg, and after prolonged use with xgl it crashes
<xike> xgl looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/2vp38y, any ideas?
<macd> so if you dont use desktop-effects you should be fine
<justinb> anyone help me, i cannot get my usb drive to show up
<GuHhH> is there any irc client with proxy support?
<arooni> macd:  oh noes :(
<arooni> macd: well i jsut want video.. i dont need desktop effects yet
<genefitz> justinb: are you hotplugging or are you cold plugging?
<macd> you should be fine using gutsy (or just gutsys xorg)
<jonathan_> are u there, lynn?
<lynn> thinking jonathan_...
<Ahadiel> GuHhH: xchat
<GuHhH> Ahadiel: is it GUI?
<Ahadiel> GuHhH: Yes
<GuHhH> Ahadiel: thanks
<arooni> macd: so how do i fix?
<vic1ous> anyone know why my master capture keeps getting muted when i got in counter-strike through cedega?
<lynn> sorry jonathan_ , i ran out of ideas, i haven't had slee in ages :/
<lynn> *sleep
<lynn> got to go
<imbecile> how can i see how much freespace i have on a drive?
<eifzon_> anyone can recommend a good antivirius for ubuntu?
<Blah> what's up people :)
<genefitz> What's up Blah
<sauvin> Unbuntu needs AV?
<thedash> demonspork :: I seem to have the same problems with xtightvncviewer
<genefitz> Neat name by the way..
<arooni> when i try:  sudo apg-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel, i get:  Package xserver-xorg-vidoe-intel is not available, but is referred to by another package... this may meant that the package is missing, has been obslelted, or is only avaialble from another source
<krillin> imbecile: df -h
<m0u5e> !pastebin m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin m0u5e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> grr
<m0u5e> how do i paste again lol?
<vic1ous> anyone know why my master capture keeps getting muted when i got in counter-strike through cedega?
<Blah> nothing much
<justinb> genefitz: both
<m0u5e> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blah> building a server
<m0u5e> there we go
<macd> arooni, what release are you using?
<genefitz> justinb, hold on, let me get you some information..
<arooni> macd: 7.04 (installed from alternate cd).. as i couldnt get video working
<arooni> to boot into livecd
<macd> gotcha, gimme a sec here
<demonspork> I don't know what else to do
<arooni> macd: thanks bunches
<nigname> hello, where can i find a copy of apt-get (in tar.gz)
<nigname> oh, and also, what is the extension for ubuntu packages
<genefitz> justinb: is your external NTFS?
<nigname> also, how can i enable the ssh service in my server?
<vic1ous> anyone know why my master capture keeps getting muted when i got in counter-strike through cedega?
<cyrenity> am getting this eeror
<cyrenity> Ready: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<justinb> genefitz: i don't know, i assume fat32
<Ayabara> I just downloaded an icon set from gnome-look... but where do I put it?
<cyrenity> with my hp printer
<cyrenity> what this mean any idea?
<FuLio> can anyone HELP me please.
<sirjoshimus> hi, ive got a noob question
<sirjoshimus> how do you run a .run file?
<genefitz> Justinb, how was it formatted, or more accurately, what computer did you use to format it the last time?
<sauvin> nigname, apt-get comes with ubuntu.
<krillin> chmod 700 *.run && ./*.run
<sirjoshimus> i double click and it gives me some kind of unicode thing
<MarkC> hi, how do i convert flv files to mp3 using mplayer?
<sirjoshimus> ok, so just in console
<sirjoshimus> alright
<justinb> genefitz: it was formatted under windows
<GNine> speakin of which.. i still need to configure my network printer ..   :(
<sauvin> MarkC, there is an #mplayer channel on this net.
<demonspork> thedash, have you tried using Applications > Internet > Terminal Servers Client
<genefitz> justinb, windows 95/98, or XP?
<FuLio> Can someone please help me???
<sauvin> Fulio: with what?
<demonspork> thedash, that is vncviewer with a graphical config I think
<justinb> genefitz: xp and it is fat32
<FuLio> with my nvidia driver
<krillin> FuLio: ask away
<nigname> sauvin apparently not. i just installed the ubuntu server
<FuLio> i went to this site and i did everything it said to do . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526447
<nigname> there's nothing installed on it
<genefitz> justinb, okay, holkd on, and I will find the info
<nigname> not even wget
<nigname> apt is not there
<FuLio> and after i rebooted i got a Failed to start x server.
<nigname> aptitude not there
<justinb> genefitz: thank you i really appricate it
<GNine> like ubotu sais.. dont ask to ask a question..  ha! i like ubotu
<FuLio> it should say "ALL DONE ! You may see a nvidia logo ! Now you can also enable desktop effects"
<krillin> FuLio: provide more information. use a pastebin to display /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jonathan_> huh!
<jonathan_> preparing for format, lynn
<jonathan_> I can;t do anything
<H264> after using XGl for compiz-fusion, I just now swiched back to the default session, and now I get no title bars or boarders for the windows...
<genefitz> justinb: maybe this will help.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FuLio> <krillin: pastebine.ubuntu-nl.org/34028/
<FuLio> right now im running xserver on vesa..
<Ajit> bluetooth dongle depends on OS???
<FuLio> =\
<genefitz> justinb: note the drive IDs will differ
<nigname> how do i unmount my cdrom
<Blah> I can't handle this multitasking
<demonspork> thedash, when I made a launcher for vncviewer to connect to my server, it worked correctly when set as "application in terminal", the only difference is that I included the host in the command and it asked for the password rather than having that done by  passwd
<Ajit> or just I purchase a dongle and this will work in Ubuntu as well  as in Windows??????
<sauvin> Can anybody else confirm that ubuntu server does not install apt-get on initial install?
<GNine> right click on on it and choose unmount
<FuLio> krillin; did you get it?
<H264> anybody have a few commands up their sleeve for getting titlebars back in the default session?
<desertc> Hello - would someone recommend an RPG they like to play on Ubuntu, please??
<beg1689> desertc what kind of rpg
<demonspork> What would I add to an fstab line to grant me full read/write access to the partition when it is mounted?
<beg1689> dare i say... nethack?
<nigname> sauvin it seems like none of the commands are available
<desertc> beg1689: Something with a story
<H264> desertc: planeshif is an alright opensource MMORPG
<cyrenity> hay
<desertc> H264: Thanks sounds good
<cyrenity> guys what to do any idea?
<beg1689> desert, planeshift for mmo, you oculd try scourge for something single player
<krillin> FuLio: 404
<FuLio> can someone help me with my NVIDIA driver..
<nigname> how do i un mount my cdrom?
<FuLio> krillin; what you mena?
<FuLio> ,eam*
<FuLio> mean*
<krillin> FuLio: i get a 404
<sirjoshimus> can i install unreal tournament goty on 64 bit feisty?
<krillin> ah, typo on your part
<sauvin> nigname, how are you trying to invoke the commands you say aren't available?
<desertc> H264: Hope it has an AMD64 version.  KK have a good day.  Don't give any support to those Dell users who are getting sent here from their technical support call centers!  :)
<desertc> sirjoshimus: No.
<sirjoshimus> why not?
<sirjoshimus> it can be ported to linux
<FuLio> <krillin: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/34028/
<FuLio> lol
<sirjoshimus> id think that it could
<FuLio> sry.
<nick__> to unmount right click  on cd and choose
<beg1689> ut2004 has a 64 bit linux binary
<nigname> sauvin well, i inserted the ubuntu desktop cd hoping to find packages to install, but i didnt find them
<GNine> there is one , demonspork.   do u know how the  sudo shown -R  line goes?
<nigname> so i was going to try the instalation disk instead
<sirjoshimus> well thats bogus
<nigname> which makes more sense
<nigname> apparently mount cdrom works
<GNine> chown, that is
<krillin> FuLio: start by looking at the WWs, then the EEs. i see a "(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found"
<sauvin> nigname, is your ubuntu server machine connected to the internet?
<beg1689> theres no reason to use 64 bit
<nigname> how do i un mount it so that i can take it off?
<nigname> sauvin yup
<genefitz> justinb: have any luck?
<beg1689> use the 32 bit version if if your having trouble
<H264> after using XGl for compiz-fusion, I just now swiched back to the default session, and now I get no title bars or boarders for the windows... anybody have a few commands I could try?
<nigname> i did ifconfig
<FuLio> krillin ; how do i do that?
<demonspork> GNine?
<rockets> teKnofreak, LostIRC works OK I guess.
<demonspork> GNine, what do you mean
<krillin> FuLio: there's a problem with your xorg.conf is what that means
<sauvin> And ubuntu sevrver is indeed installed on that machine; you're not just using a livecd when you try to invoke these commands?
<rockets> At least it doesn't crash.
<nigname> sauvin nope, i already partition the disk and ubuntu has been correctly installed
<nigname> it boots and everything
<FuLio> krillin; how do i fix it? can you help me please/
<sauvin> How do you log into this machine?
<nigname> but some of the most basic commands are not avaiable
<GNine> sudo chown -R <your username>:users  /media/disk-1 or whatever u call ur partition
<nigname> well, i have physical access
<sauvin> That depends on what you mean by "basic".
<krillin> FuLio: magic. come on, help me help you. post your xorg.conf. i'm not a mind reader
<sauvin> How are you logging on to this machien?
<nigname> im using my laptop right now on windows, the server is right next to me
<nigname> as root
<nigname> the command line says root@Shalico:/cdrom#
<teKnofreak> root ?
<sauvin> When yo log onto this machine, is the livecd mounted?
<nigname> sauvin have some patience please, im brand new in this area (obviously!)
<FuLio> im truly a newbi. help me out, how do i do that.
<nigname> no
<sauvin> Then you shouldn't be in /cdrom.
<nigname> i did the instalation, took the cd out and rebooted
<nigname> the linux ran like it should, i would think so at least
<sauvin> On this machine, do this: echo $PATH
<GNine> time for a bagel
<krillin> FuLio: a little googling would be appreciated as well. upload /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin. i can't tell you what's wrong with something i don't have access to
<nigname> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<sauvin> Do this: ls /usr/bin/apt*
<sauvin> Confirm or deny that apt-get is there.
<FuLio> <krillin: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/34031/
<nigname> its there
<nigname> and others too
<sauvin> When you try to run apt-get, what result do you get?
<nigname> /usr/bin/apt-get
<nigname> aptitude too
<Ajit> bluetooth dongle depends on OS and dongle drivers? I have dual boot PC, my USB is working in ubuntu and in windows OS so dongle would work in both OS ???
<nigname> i guess i need to add something to my path?
<floppyears> hi my ubuntu machine crashes when I turn it on
<n2diy> I lost my dialup connection, and when I went to re-connect, kppp told me the modem was busy.  I reset the modem, still busy, switched modems, still busy, disconnected the modem, and still busy. Reset the port with minicom, same thing. Did init 1 then init 5, logged out of root, and back in as me, and that fixed it. Ideas?
<nigname> sauvin how do i make that command available without having to type the whole directory?
<krillin> FuLio: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/chapter-08.html (that came from reading your /var/log/Xorg.0.log + google by the way)
<krillin> FuLio: reference the first FAQ
<FuLio> krillin;yes
<sauvin> You do not need to add anything to your path. You should be able to say apt-get from any command line and have it do something.
<Blah> now that I have learned linux I should learn how to type
<hxu> Hi! I tried getrlimit(RLIM_MQUEUE, rlim), the hard limit and soft limit are all -1, which means infinity, any idea?
<Blah>  /:)
<numus> i changed my icons in ubuntu a while ago
<numus> like where the close and minimize buttons are and i dont remember how i did it
<Superkuh> Anyone know how I could check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my (mobo integrated) NIC under ubuntu (feisty) (or if a more general answer exists for debian-like, or even general linux systems)?
<^futuro> Goodmorring
<numus> any idea?
<krillin> numus: In GNOME? I believe it's set in your theme. So System -> Preferences -> Themes I think
<numus> that does basic themes
<moyer> how do i lock my screen without running the screen saver at all.. my monitor shuts down i dont need it..
<yigal> i need help very badly, a file called "yes" appear where every i have done some work.  it used to be small 50-100K and it used to come every 1/2hour - and hour now it comes every 10 minutes and is about 4M?
<numus> this added like a rollup button
<yigal> does anyone have a clew?
<yigal> what it is?
<n2diy> numus: next time leave a trail, so you don't get lost, keeping a notebook is a good idea.
<FuLio> Any help ??
<^futuro> I want mount usbdisk in blackbox but when I write
<FuLio> krillin; can you still help out?
<^futuro> sudo fdisk -l
<numus> n2diy i know lol.. i haven't been able to access my ubuntu parition for a while and i changed a laptop to ubuntu
<^futuro> and I mount it
<numus> want to set it up like my desktop and i dont remember how i did it
<Arafangion> yigal: YOu have given us no information.
<Arafangion> yigal: Therefore, we cannot help you.
<^futuro> in /dev/sda
<^futuro> doesn't work
<krillin> FuLio: did you read the first 'common problem'?
<nigname> sauvico it works
<FuLio> yea it was hard for me.
<Arafangion> yigal: All you have told us is that a given random file has the name 'yes', and it eventually gets big.
<mannytu> numus: Menus & tool bar?
<^futuro> I am a newbie
<nigname> sauvin it works, i appreciate your help a lot :)
<mannytu> me too
<krillin> FuLio: well, the answer is right there. if you're unwilling to help yourself, i'm unwilling to help you.
<nigname> same here
<astro76> moyer, if you click the shutdown button one of the options is lock screen
<numus> mannytu no.,. this was something else
<FuLio> .....
<sauvin> I sorta thought so. Something just wasn't right.
<yigal> Arafangion: the file is called 'yes' and the command $file generates:yes: GNU dbm 1.x or ndbm database, little endian
<yigal> Arafangion: is this any better
<moyer> yeah but it will  run screen savor
<moyer> it doesnt give me option not to, whats the commmand anyone know?
<yigal> Arafangion: I am trying to find someone else who has had a similar problem
<cjae> ports forwarded properly, encryption enabled and legacy enabled, still only 5kB/s how do I make utorrent faster
<m0u5e> how do i install network-manager-gnome for xubuntu? :X
<m0u5e> whats the command to make it auto boot up @ start?
<^futuro> ehi...help me please
<astro76> moyer, so it does... I have my screen saver on blank screen :)
<^futuro> I am registred to forum ubuntu
<krlostr> hola
<ranjan> please suggest a stable html/css/javascript code editor with code hints
<moyer> do i have to run the screen saver though, i dont want to even run the blank one
<^futuro> but i cannot remember my user and password
<^futuro> asdad
<moyer> or is the blank one.. not running a saver
<krlostr> como estan?
<astro76> !html | ranjan
<ubotu> ranjan: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ipis> whats a good iso burner
<krillin> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<astro76> !es | krlostr
<krlostr> ok
<Ahadiel> Hey, so I have my HP dv6000 laptop running feisty and I can't get some of the FN keys to work. (The only ones I cannot get working are the Play/Pause, Stop, and << / >>).
<ubotu> krlostr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Blah> <html expert
<floppyears> hi, what package should I use: nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx ?
<krlostr> sorry
<krlostr> im not looking for help
<mannytu> ubotu: Do you ever sleep?
<sauvin> Ubotu is a BOT.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krlostr> just trying this irc stuff
<ranjan> astro76: quata, scrrem - unstable, nvu = development stopped, bluefish = no code hinting
<krillin> floppyears: if you're using the latest nvidia cards, then the nvidia driver is probably better
<cyrenity> guys am getting error in my  printer
<cyrenity> i see statys
<astro76> ranjan, not sure if it does what you want but try amaya
<ranjan> astro76: amaya is outdated
<astro76> krlostr, then welcome, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<Nicark> anybody knows how i can play RM files?
<ranjan> astro76: even if gedit has plugins i will be happy
<cjae> I don't think isp is shaping either
<astro76> !real | nicark
<ubotu> nicark: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arooni> can someone please give me a bittorrent client i can install from the command line?
<voidmage> rtorrent
<m0u5e> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network using the term?
<Nicark> thanks :)
<m0u5e>  i need to connect to a WPA encrypted wireless network, it detects it fine when i sudo iwlist ethX scan, :D
<Ajit> bluetooth dongle depends on OS and dongle drivers? I have dual boot PC, my USB is working in ubuntu and in windows OS so dongle would work in both OS ???
<cjae> voidmage, does it have dht?
<voidmage> nope, sorry
<shiester_miester> wow, I finally managed to connect to the internet in ubuntu...
<shiester_miester> can someone please help me figure out why it doesn't usually work?
<sauvin> shiester_miester, wireless?
<shiester_miester> sauvin, nope, just plain old cat5 into an adsl router
<shiester_miester> it is most definitely supported out of the box with no config necessary
<shiester_miester> except that its been acting up lately
<sauvin> Maybe your router is flaky.
<shiester_miester> sauvin, nope, its got a series of little lights that show whats going on in each category, and the "ethernet connection" one and "internet connection" one are both always fine
<arooni> can someone please give me a bittorrent client i can install from the command line?  (that has a guI)?
<shiester_miester> plus, I can reboot into windows (without touching the router) and it works fine
<shiester_miester> the problem is almost certainly with ubuntu, which is why I come here
<sauvin> I presume eth0 is configured for dhcp?
<shiester_miester> eth1
<shiester_miester> eth0 is used for my previous failed attempt at networking with another computer
<sauvin> What are you using for default gateway?
<shiester_miester> I don't see why it would matter whether I used one or the other though
<NForc3r> anyone here got any experience installing the driver of an 8800gts on ubuntu
<sauvin> It depends on which eth you shoved the cat5 into, I'd think.
<shiester_miester> sauvin, its all set to "automatic configuration"
<tiyo> hi
<shiester_miester> sauvin, and I know that the settings work because its working right now and I haven't changed them!
<shiester_miester> NForc3r, yes, I use that card
<astro76> !torrent | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<shiester_miester> gday tiyo
<NForc3r> how did u install it
<shiester_miester> envy
<NForc3r> everytime i use the restricted
<NForc3r> oh
<NForc3r> ok
<NForc3r> then how do i install envy
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<shiester_miester> google: envy
<NForc3r> (im on windows rite now)
<shiester_miester> lmao
<NForc3r> but ok
<shiester_miester> yeah ive heard that envy is bad
<shiester_miester> but it worked for me, go figure
<astro76> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<astro76> :D
<shiester_miester> bah
<astro76> lol
<shiester_miester> the whole of linux is based on "works for me"
<shiester_miester> well ok not the whole
<shiester_miester> but a lot of the things we do
<krillin> tell that to Linux with regard to the whole Con thing
<shiester_miester> many a linux install is held together by the duct tape of various hacks and tweaks
<krillin> s/Linux/Linus
<shiester_miester> sauvin, any ideas?
<cjae> anyone here use mutorrent in wine
<darius> anyone here involved in the development or testing of the ubuntu installer or package management?
<sauvin> What are you using for default gateway and dns servers?
<colinnn> anyone here tried installing google earth in ubuntu? mine reboots xwindows when i run it
<m0u5e> how do i connect to a wireless network? is it possible using a terminal?
<m0u5e> i'd rather not install network-manager-gnome, as I'm currently on a xubuntu machine
<shiester_miester> sauvin, its all just set to "automatic"
<m0u5e> hgmm
<shiester_miester> sauvin, I havent manually set anything
<shiester_miester> well, I did once, but I put it all back to the default
<m0u5e> can anyone help me with wireless?
<adydas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<astro76> colinnn, I have but it works fine, installed the .bin from google?
<colinnn> !google-earth|colinnn
<cafuego> m0u5e: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ESS_ID'
<darius> miester.. automatic everything is often the source of instability and strange behaviour... just because it works in windows doesnt mean much
<sauvin> I may not be able to help with that kind of thing. I don't know what "default" is, and I know nothing about your router.
<colinnn> nothing on the bot. mm hmm, i installed it under my username and realized it goes into the wrong directory
<colinnn> then i tried instlaling it as root and still, same thing
<shiester_miester> sauvin, the thing is, sometimes it works when i boot ubuntu, and sometimes it doesnt.  on the times that it doesn't I just reboot it a few times and it ends up working
<cafuego> colinnn: I use it just fine - also made available as .deb.
<colinnn> pretty new to linux. in fact, absolutely fricking newbified. think the .deb will make a difference?
<cafuego> colinnn: Note it will be very unahppy if you lack (the right kind of) 3d hardware.
<shiester_miester> sauvin, but lately its been barely working ever
<m0u5e> is there a way i can connect to my wireless using the terminal?
<adydas> being a kubuntu fan having to manually install beryl etc im a bit lost on gnomes hole 3d desktop using compiz.. How do you add themes do you need to add a manger for it like beryl has emerald or what?
<m0u5e> i'd rather not install network-manager-gnome
<shiester_miester> and I certainly haven't changed any settings related to networking
<cafuego> colinnn: it ought not make a difference, but the only way top know for sure is to try eh :-)
<cjae> ?
<cafuego> m0u5e: Pay attention please.
<cafuego> m0u5e: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ESS_ID'
<shiester_miester> adydas, do you mean themes as in window decorations?
<colinnn> haha yeah alright.
<m0u5e> cafuego I did... but i have WPA encryption on it,
<sauvin> I believe (but won't swear) that I manually set the default gateway. I KNOW I set the DNS servers.
<cafuego> m0u5e: ... ouch pain. Ubuntu isn't really set up to do WPA via cmdline.
<colinnn> uhm oh, also wanted to ask, cafuego, what are the directories i should install it in?
<colinnn> should it be /usr/local/google-earth
<m0u5e> cafuego: do i have to use the network-manager-gnome then? :X
<colinnn> and the bin directory /usr/bin/ or something/
<adydas> shiester_miester: Yeah i guess thats it.. Im not sure im just curious i remember with beryl and emerald you could download from kde-look.org and install themes to do the scheme and any effects etc with compiz how can you do the same.
<cafuego> m0u5e: You'll need to set up wpasupplicant with a config file, then start it from /etc/network/interfaces via the pre-up command.
<cafuego> colinnn: You can install it anywhere, make a symlink in /usr/bin
<m0u5e> cafuego: i dont recall it was this complicated when i got it working last time... :X
<astro76> colinnn, if you use the .bin the defaults of /opt and /usr/local/bin are fine
<shiester_miester> adydas, i dunno, i use emerald but I just use the default themes
<colinnn> !symlink|colinnn
<shiester_miester> sauvin, how can one find out the DNS server?
<yigal> m0u5e: if you don't want to use network-manager then you should use /etc/networ/interfaces
<adydas> can you install emerald with compiz
<colinnn> okay, i tried using those and it still restarted X. i think the bin files ended up in the wrong directory though. nvm. i'll work it out
<Downsay[Linux] > I am entirely new to linux, could someone please help me out a little bit?  I am considering a permanent switch from windows to linux
<adydas> (perhaps im just missing emerald )
<krillin> Downsay[Linux] : what's the problem?
<adydas> Downsay[Linux] :  shoot if ppl can help they will
<WindsofTime> &&Help&& I installed Linux onto my HD, not I would like to  put windows on another Partition..when I went to install Windows it said unknown harddrive!.. I would like to "break a piece" off of my Linux Partition *which is the whole harddrive* and give it to windows..can this be done without a reformat???
<cafuego> colinnn: if all else fails: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/google/
<Whtiger> Hello
<m0u5e> yigal -_- yeah... i prefer the nm-applet to this lol
<WindsofTime> *now
<sauvin> I use opendns, iirc.
<sauvin> Moment.
<Downsay[Linux] > my biggest irritation atm is that my font, when I am typing, misses out on finishing some of the letters...like the n's, m's, i's, j's
<Whtiger> I get an IRQ handler type mismatch, current handler: timer for my NIC
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, are the windows and linux partitions on physically separate drives?
<m0u5e> yigal: so after i download it, will it automatically add itself to autostart applications or do i have to do it manually?
<WindsofTime> Remodify that, it said Unkown Parition
<Whtiger> I have another NIC which works in the same slot, so is this NIC shot?
<darius> windsoftime.... if you installed with the LVM yes.... if not your out of luck
<adydas> shiester_miester: it says emeralds the thing for berly not compiz or are they the same?
<sauvin> http://www.opendns.com/
<shiester_miester> adydas, emerald works with compiz and beryl
<colinnn> thx cafuego
<yigal> m0u5e: network-manager?
<[meme] > HELP: I need to give two people that work for me a way to modify my webpage. so I have created a webadmin group, add these two people into it and change the group of the htdocs directory, but when they change something files are created with their owner and group ID. What I can do?
<benanzo> can i initiate a GNOME XDMCP connection remotely?  not on my network
<m0u5e> yigal:  yes
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, sorry..Its on one harddrive..one partition..linux is the only OS right now.. I would like to break a piece off of Linux's partition and give it to windows to use.. its this possible?
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, you dont "Break" a partition :P you resize them
<yigal> m0u5e: i believe it does but i use  /etc/network/interfaces
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, and yes, you can resize the linux partition so that windows has more room to play with
<Downsay[Linux] > my question is how to fix my font I suppose
<WindsofTime> alright
<WindsofTime> how do I go about doing this
<WindsofTime> >_>
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, although installing windows will make you unable to boot into linux
<dariuskane> you cant resize partition inside linux unless youve used LVM to manage volumes
<m0u5e> yigal: how do you configure /etc/network/interfaces?
<Downsay[Linux] > I'm not sure if it has something to do with the amount of dpi I have allowed in Linux or not
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, why?
<shiester_miester> dariuskane, he didnt say "inside linux"
<yigal> m0u5e: it will depend on the wifi card you are using
<benanzo> m0u5e: "man interfaces" in a terminal
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, because windows only tolerates booting alongside other versions of windows (and maybe a few other OSs, certainly not linux)
<dariuskane> you cant resize partition from windows installer either
<WindsofTime> Well it was able to before
<shiester_miester> dariuskane, you can do it from the live CD
<WindsofTime> When I had windows
<yigal> m0u5e: i am using what was and may still be somewhat tricky rt73 chipset for what you want - i believe - a WPA wifi connection
<WindsofTime> and then installed Linux
<m0u5e> yigal: i use several access points, so i need roaming :X
<WindsofTime> I was able to boot from either
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, if you install linux after you install windows then yes you can
<WindsofTime> why not now?
<dariuskane> not without lvm
<WindsofTime> =\
<WindsofTime> Is there a manual way of getting into Linux after this?
<benanzo> can I do a remove XDMCP connection like you can with VNC or just ssh -X?
<benanzo> remote
<dariuskane> and if you understand the boot loader you can load 100 different OSs from the same system
<shiester_miester> but if you install windows after linux then windows will overwrite grub (linux' boot loader) with its own
<yigal> m0u5e: roaming is not an issue.  you would probably set up a couple of scripts that can change for a WEP, WPA, WPA2 connection etc.
<WindsofTime> thats homosexual person
<WindsofTime> >_>
<Weredragon> I need extreme help in the partition creator, when in the Ubuntu installer.
<shiester_miester> dariuskane, yes, the grub boot loader.  installing windows overwrites it, as far as I know
<shiester_miester> I'm not aware of the windows boot loader having such functionality
<Downsay[Linux] > can anyone help me out?  Imy first problem is that I cannot get my font on my monitor to show everything I need it to...
<sauvin> shiester_miester is correct. Windows will clobber ANY competing operating system's boot loader.
<astro76> [meme] , usermod -g webadmin $USER
<shiester_miester> yay
<WindsofTime> cause it is a homosexual person
<yigal> m0u5e: interfaces method uses the commandline iwconfig + iwpriv tools but it is a script that ubuntu/debian understand how to use
<Geek_> hmm
<shiester_miester> if windows was a person, we would all be in trouble
<shiester_miester> sauvin, any idea what commands I could use to debug my networking problem?
<sauvin> Yea. Fat, stupid and POWERFUL.
<Downsay[Linux] > is anyone hearing me?
<sauvin> No, I don't :(
<[meme] > astro76: I have already added my two users to the webadmin group, but i used -G
<Downsay[Linux] > or is my irc client not working?
<shiester_miester> Downsay[Linux] , no, nobody can her you :P
<dariuskane> windows doesnt play nice but it can be fixed afterwards
<yigal> m0u5e: thats the only advantage in using it over a homemade script
<Downsay[Linux] > surely this has to be an easy fix
<shiester_miester> yes, you will need to reinstall grub onto the master boot partition
<astro76> [meme] , -G adds to group, -g changes default login group
<Downsay[Linux] > part of my letters are being cut off when I am typing and when I am reading fonts
<astro76> [meme] , i.e. the one listed in /etc/passwd for the user
<Downsay[Linux] > for you guys I am sure it looks normal
<Downsay[Linux] > but on my end it is terribly messed up
<shiester_miester> Downsay[Linux] , if someone who is paying attention knows of a solution to your problem, I'm sure they will try to help
<[meme] > astro76: buy why do I need to change them from their own group to the webadmin group, will not be ok to add them to this group?
<dariuskane> have you checked your resolution is set to the right dimensions... and/or set it to a new font in the system menu
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, once you install windows, you will have to put grub back onto the mbr.  grub tolerates windows, windows doesn't tolerate anything else
<m0u5e> yigal: do you know why i would get this msg: /usr/bin/esd: not found everytime i run nm-applet?
<astro76> [meme] , because that's what you need to do to have files they create be owned by their user, which is what you wanted
<astro76> [meme] , err, by the webadmin group
<dariuskane> esd is a abstract sound driver.... you havent installed it
<yigal> m0u5e: no isnt that the enlightned sound daemon?
<shiester_miester> sauvin, if its any help, when the internet won't connect and I try to ping anything, it always says "sendmsg: operation not permitted" or something like that
<Weredragon> Could anyone help me with making the partions so I can install Ubuntu?
<unomystEz> why does ubuntu install packages (with apt-get) into /usr and /etc and /var spreading the package's contents everywhere in my OS?
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, can this be done without the risk of losing anything from Linux?
<yigal> m0u5e: it means you don't have /usr/bin/esd
<sirjoshimus> you can partition from the live cdd
<sirjoshimus> cd*
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, yes, the linux partition shouldn't be touched at all
<[meme] > but then every file they create in their normal use will be owned by webadmin group.
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, but linux's boot loader will be removed
<sirjoshimus> just hit manual configure partition
<sirjoshimus> and select what you like
<dariuskane> unomystez.... thats how the file system is structured for linux.... its not windows with everything dumped in program files
<m0u5e> yigal: do i need it? :X
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, So how do I restore it and save my info and my linux?
<yigal> m0u5e: NO
<WindsofTime> How do I restore the Grub and boot loader
<thyko> how do i reconfigure a packege?
<yigal> m0u5e: i don't know why it is giving you that error though
<JesusOnStilts> hey how would i create a partition from freespace on my filesysem?
<colinnn> wow. being tech support on this channel is a full time job man.
<thyko> apt-get install blah
<astro76> [meme] , you could have them chgrp the files they create
<dariuskane> mouse.. no you dont need it... but it will keep looking for it
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, not entirely sure, I've never done it.  I don't believe its too difficult though
<thyko> now i want to reconfigure blah
<WindsofTime> =\
<Weredragon> sirjoshimus:  I booted from the live CD, but when tr to install it onto the harddrive..  it errors
<WindsofTime> Thank you, but I wish someone knew how to do it
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, you need to use a partition editor, like gparted in linux or partition magic in windows
<m0u5e> yigal hmm thats weird...
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, someone does, try asking the channel later
<yigal> m0u5e: unless its trying to play some music, but it needs esd to do it ?
<colinnn> JesusOnStilts: i think you need to defrag first too.
<JesusOnStilts> but for my hda1 shiester_miester ?
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, for any hdd, i assume
<JesusOnStilts> i did fsck
<JesusOnStilts> where is defrag?
<shiester_miester> you don't need to defrag a linux file system
<yigal> m0u5e: you could install the package esound it should be very small and it has /usr/bin/esd in it and see what happens ?
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, sadly I dont have that much time =\
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, it doesn't get fragmented in the first place
<WindsofTime> Do you think they may have it in the forums?
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, thats unfortunate
<JesusOnStilts> it is safe to unmount hda1??? while on it?
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<Weredragon> It says failed to partion but lets me continue to the next step... I don't want to erase my windows though
<shiester_miester> WindsofTime, probably
<WindsofTime> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, its probably only safe if that drive isnt being used
<m0u5e> yigal: yeah, im in the process of testing, apparently this /usr/bin/esd error is quite common throughout several gnome apps :X
<cjae> anyone here use mutorrent in wine
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, do you have partitions set up for ubuntu?
<yigal> m0u5e: what type of dependencies exist for esound ?
<JesusOnStilts> that's the thing dude
<thyko> ubotu: reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> yigal: yup its gone
<JesusOnStilts> it's my filesystem drive
<JesusOnStilts> my main one
<yigal> m0u5e: gone where ?
<JesusOnStilts> i need to partition it from the freespace
<xike> anyone know offhand how to shorten the delay time before grub automatically resumes with the default choice?
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, well ist probably not "unsafe" but i dont think the OS will work afterwards :P
<yigal> m0u5e: its a GNOME dependency
<JesusOnStilts> right ok
<JesusOnStilts> well this helps
<yigal> m0u5e: how silly
<Weredragon> shiester_miester: No I was trying to set up the partions in the installer but it isn't working.   hould I set up the partion in windows?
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, you can run gparted from the live cd
<JesusOnStilts> k thanks
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, you won't be able to, windows doesn't have utils to set up linux partitions, I believe
<astro76> [meme] , sorry you can set the set gid bit on the web directory
<yigal> Weredragon: no EXT3 for Windbloze
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, if the partition editor on the live cd isnt working then something is probably wrong
<sauvin> Windows, I believe, DOES have the ability to set up partitions. It just won't do the EXT3 thing
<shiester_miester> or the linux swap partition
<m0u5e> yigal: i guess its a broken dep then, as ive install a few gnome apps so far, and it never once told me to install esound
<shiester_miester> or anything related to linux without installing some dubious hacks
<shiester_miester> you could use windows to make a FAT partition and then install linux to that :P
<colinnn> xike: yeah um, i used to know. it's a grub-menu list file or something like that. i'll go check it. hang on tight
<JesusOnStilts> i dunno if windows will take parts of the drive already in use
<shiester_miester> not sure why you would want to use FAT
<m0u5e> yigal: seems like the same bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/131476
<astro76> [meme] , chmod 2775 /directory
<shiester_miester> JesusOnStilts, what do you mean?
<Weredragon> WEll, it works but says it failed to create the partion
<yigal> m0u5e: install it, tell me what happens :-)
<JesusOnStilts> i have another question... when i do make another partition does it matter if i make it at the beginning or the end of the drive
<Weredragon> A fat partion would be quite small O.o
<JesusOnStilts> cause i think you can do that in manual install but i dunno the options in gparted
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, how much empty space is there for a partition, and what are you trying to make?
<xike> colinnn: thanks...
<araizen> adept froze, so i killed it. but it seems it left a lock, so now it won't start. how can i delete the lockfile, or whatever needs to be done?
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, no it wouldnt...it would still have to be big enough to contain all the data
<araizen> synaptic doesn't work either, naturally
<oranye> bfnc
<sauvin> Well, seeing as how Windows usually doesn't evidence more brains than $deity gave a common garden slug, i would obvious not use Windows to partition anything on the drive Windows is already installed on.
<astro76> [meme] , or chmod g+s /directory
<shiester_miester> yeah
<shiester_miester> words of wisdom
<m0u5e> yigal: the errors go away :)
<yigal> m0u5e: i wonder if you made a symbolic link to alsa using esd emulation if you would get the bug
<m0u5e> yigal: haha i have no idea how to do that xD
<[meme] > astro76: Ok! Thanks!
<arooni> can someone help met to get my ethernet device working in 7.04 (t61).... its not listed in ifconfig and if i try:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up i get the rror :  Unable to allocate MSI interrutpErrror: -22
<arooni> what should i do?
<Weredragon> shiester_miester: There's 35.95 unsed GB on the rimary partion so I wanted to make a partion to install Ubuntu and eep Windows.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<shiester_miester> Weredragon, you need to resize that partition first
<yigal> m0u5e: as long as installing it doesn't take a huge amount of space its fine
<Shaddox> What does it mean when apt-get returns: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-1 is to be installed
<shiester_miester> gday Shaddox
<yigal> i guess
<Downsay[Linux] > in case anyone in the future has the same problem I was having...
<WindsofTime> Hey, For all those people whom are going to install Windows after installing Linux. Please read this!!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Downsay[Linux] > I just found the fix, it was the dpi settings
<shiester_miester> Shaddox, it means that something you are trying to install depends on something you already have, but you don't have a recent enough version of it
<Downsay[Linux] > I now have no problem whatsoever with my font
<WindsofTime> shiester_miester, I found something ^^
<shiester_miester> Downsay[Linux] , I will remember that, thank you.  where were these settings?
<Downsay[Linux] > I guess my next question...hopefully someone can help
<Shaddox> shiester_miester: I never tried to update my libc6 from what's in the repository. It's a dependent for every vital system program installed
<Downsay[Linux] > shiester-->system, font, details, dpi
<Downsay[Linux] > I had to increase it
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<colinnn> xike: it's in /boot/grub, edit it using gedit or something, in superuser mode. so sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    and then you should see timeout under one of the lines. might wanna copy it somewhere first as backup.
<Downsay[Linux] > I need to get some good looking graphics on this os
<Downsay[Linux] > anything out there that works?
<Weredragon> shiester_miester: It says Error while trying to resize partition
<Downsay[Linux] > my desktop effects don't work
<sauvin> I have *never* updated my libc.
<Daemon--> hey all, trying to install ubuntu desktop on this machine as a virtual pc, the pc is brand new and i dont think ubuntu supports the hardware. I try booting from the cd and after the initial boot screen the image goes all weird and pixalated...... anyone any idea's?
<shiester_miester> well that /is/ what it means, isnt it?
<m0u5e> yigal: its only 102kb
<sauvin> libc is the heart and soul of any unix machine; screw it up, and you may as well just reformat.
<shiester_miester> Daemon--, are you running the 64bit ubuntu?
<yigal> m0u5e: then splurge, i have to go, enjoy
<jscinoz> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, but i cant seem to get my cd drive to work, there are no cd devices in /dev but there is a mount entry in fstab saying that my cddrive should be
<xike> colinnn: beautiful.  my normal keyboard isn't picked up at that point in the boot process, so I stare at that screen in pain :P  thanks a ton
<Daemon--> shiester_miester - 32bit
<jscinoz> /dev/hda (sorry for multi message spam)
<shiester_miester> ok
<dariuskane> daemon have you tried the alternate cd iso with the text installer
<Downsay[Linux] > can anyone tell me about beryl?  I was told it was good for desktop effects?
<colinnn> it's gorgeous
<Daemon--> dariuskane - no i didnt know there was one, could u link me please?
<Shaddox> Nah
<Shaddox> My issue is fatal...
<Shaddox> Time to format. :D
<Kousotu> [01:46:16]  Kousotu : \lib\modules\2.6.22-9-generic\kernel\drivers\net\wireless
<Kousotu> [01:46:45]  Kousotu : I notice the zd1211rw folderhas the same file as in that dir, but bigger
<Kousotu> [01:46:59]  Kousotu : is that suposed to be a backup?
<m0u5e> yigal ty for your help :)
<m0u5e> yigal really appreciate it
<dariuskane> lets see if I can find it :P
<Downsay[Linux] > it's gorgeous...as in how do I go about getting it and does it work with ubuntu?
<gadaco> hey, could someone help me configure it so taht xdmcp automatically loads on bootup
<dariuskane> there it is... any of the mirrors.... like http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Daemon--> cheers dude
<dariuskane> np good luck
<shiester_miester> gadaco, add it to system -> preferences -> sessions
<astro76> Downsay[Linux] , try #ubuntu-effects for help with that stuff
<Kousotu> anyone got any ideas?
<NForc3r> hey who was it with an nvidia 8800 card here?
<shiester_miester> me
<NForc3r> hey
<shiester_miester> coi
<Downsay[Linux] > alright, thank you
<NForc3r> did u do a manual install or automatic
<shiester_miester> automatic
<NForc3r> ok
<NForc3r> and it worked fine im asuming
<shiester_miester> I can't guarantee it will work fine for you
<shiester_miester> but it did for me
<NForc3r> now to set up my wireless (damn i have no idea how)
<NForc3r> yea
<Doughnuts> I was able to extract a tarball package from DiVX, but am unsure about how to proceed from there.....
<NForc3r> i guess it will if not then ill try sumthing ese
<NForc3r> else
<gadaco> shiester_miester, i meant before ever logging onto a session
<WindsofTime> **Help** I have to write an ISO to a cd.. I have to cd roms.. a CD ROM/Burner.. and a DVD Rom
<shiester_miester> gadaco, oh, I don't know then
<shiester_miester> one of the rc scripts?
<Doughnuts> would anyone have a clue?
<WindsofTime> It seems linux cannot recognize the CD Burner
<ico> anyone knows how to start a loco team
<Kousotu> WindsofTime: ty k3b
<araizen> what's the command that shows which program it is that has a file open?
<WindsofTime> ??
<arooni> anyone have a t61 laptop with wxga+ (1440x900) and the intel x3100 graphics card?  i'm having massive troubles getting video output with ubuntu 7.04
<WindsofTime> Kousotu, what did I do? o.O
<Sinistral_> Does anyone know a way to use SpamAssassin as mail filter for Thunderbird (version 2). I can't set it up on a remote server, so the only way I imagine would be setting up a small local mail server... Any ideas beside that?
<cafuego> arooni: 'sudo apt-get instal xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<ico> arooni from failsafe try
<faileas> arooni: the split screen thing?
<ico> and edit xorg.conf
<jscinoz> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, but i cant seem to get my cd drive to work, there are no cd devices in /dev but there is a mount entry in fstab saying that my cddrive should be /dev/hda (which doesnt exist, and seems strange since that would be a hard disk). What can i do?
<cafuego> arooni: Then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set the driver to "intel" and not "i810"
<cafuego> arooni: ... that should see it sorted and happy.
<arooni> oooh options
<Kousotu> WindsofTime: sudo apt-get instll k3b
<astro76> Doughnuts, no idea but you don't need it, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has codec for divx
<Kousotu> install*
<arooni> basically when screen comes up... it looks scrabmled & interlaced
<astro76> Doughnuts, also vlc will play them
<Rexor_Moon> I have a question, is it possible to get a star trek theme for linux?
<cafuego> arooni: the -intel driver is somewhat never and supports newer hardware (and features)
<faileas> hmm
<Rexor_Moon> specifically, I wonder what a borg theme might look like
<arooni> cafuego: i already have 7.04 installed... so should i boot to recovery mode?
<shiester_miester> Rexor_Moon, why not make one
<cafuego> arooni: ctrl-alt-F1, login, run those commands, reboot.
<faileas> i'm compiling a programme i want to have available to *all* my users... is there any way to do this?
<cafuego> arooni: Actually, don't reboot.
<faileas> i mean locationwise, where does it go?
<Sinistral_> Rexor_Moon: What exactly do you mean with a theme for Liunx?
<astro76> !themes | Rexor_Moon see if there's one....
<Rexor_Moon> well, b/c I don't know how
<ubotu> Rexor_Moon see if there's one....: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sauvin> it would look like 7 of 9 in full Borg regalia suggesting that resistance is futile, and that your ass is about to be laminated.
<shiester_miester> anyway, I'm gonna head off.  cya later everyone
<Doughnuts> Astro76: thanks, I'll work on thatnow
<arooni> cafuego: how do i reboot
<shiester_miester> co'o ro do
<cafuego> arooni: Go back to X via ctrl-alt-F7 and  hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X.
<faileas> (and there's no package, before anyone askes me to use a torrent)
<THX-1138> Hello Cafuego youare very generous with your time. - Thank You ever so much. )
<arooni> without holding down power button
<Rexor_Moon> I say I wonder if because whereas it's relatively easy to find themes for windows, I've noticed that linux themes tend to be more generic, as in lacking movie themes and the like
<cafuego> THX-1138: typing beats freezing
<astro76> faileas, the standard would be under /usr/local/ (e.g. /usr/local/bin if it's just one file)
<Greyhound-> !pre *burn notice*
<sirjoshimus> does anyone know and actice .deb link for wired music editor?
<sirjoshimus> i cant seem to find one
<Greyhound-> wrong channel, sorry
<arooni> cafuego: this is bad news:  i cant get the ethernet card to show up.. ifconfig yields nothing ( i have the ethernet cable installed)...
<sirjoshimus> ah
<NForc3r> how do i install envy
<cafuego> arooni: ah, well
<NForc3r> i get the binary and i dont have the reqirements
<cafuego> arooni: That I can't help with...
<frimjon> Hi guys.
<frimjon> Can I use a Ubuntu Live CD to boot from a cloned disk?
<THX-1138> arooni: Does Ubuntu "See" the hardware?
<faileas> astro76: i can compile it in my home and cp the whole folder right?
<arooni> THX-1138: how can i tell that?
<Kousotu> [01:46:16]  Kousotu : \lib\modules\2.6.22-9-generic\kernel\drivers\net\wireless
<THX-1138> arooni sudo lspci
<Kousotu> [01:46:45]  Kousotu : I notice the zd1211rw folderhas the same file as in that dir, but bigger
<Kousotu> [01:46:59]  Kousotu : is that suposed to be a backup?
<THX-1138> or lshw
<jscinoz> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, but i cant seem to get my cd drive to work, there are no cd devices in /dev but there is a mount entry in fstab saying that my cddrive should be /dev/hda (which doesnt exist, and seems strange since that would be a hard disk). What can i do?
<sirjoshimus> NForc3r: http://www.debianadmin.com/envy-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-installation-made-easy.html
<astro76> frimjon, I guess you need to install grub to the mbr of that disk...
<arooni> THX-1138: it sees:  Etherent controler: Intel corp 82566MM Gigabit network connection (rev 03)
<astro76> !grub | frimjon
<ubotu> frimjon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frimjon> astro76: Right.
<MarkC> how can i make a vcd using ubuntu? i have the video files ready, i just need a software to make a vcd out of them.
<ico> jscinoz see in /media/
<astro76> faileas, umm, I guess, /usr/local/bin is in users path so you'll want the bin there
<faileas> hmm
<astro76> faileas, or make a proper makefile and have it install there  ;)
<faileas> never mind, darn thing is refusing to compile
<faileas> !rtorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> hmm
<jscinoz> yes ico, i know there is a /media/cdrom0, however my cd's do not mount there, and from looking in dev, ubuntu isnt even finding my cd drive
<faileas> guess not ^^
<frimjon> Thanks a bunch astro76.
<arooni> THX-1138: any ideas?
<THX-1138> okay, it's plugged in securely - does lsmod say anything about the driver used for it?
<ico> jscinoz i'm temporarily on kubuntu, you should go to disk and filesistems
<medfly> hey.. i got some CD, with pictures in it. and an .exe  to view them. i can open the .exe with wine but its really really slow, gives a ton of errors and is impossible to work with. but i still wanna see the pictures.
<ico> perhaps its disabled
<Doughnuts> ok, this might not be something you guys can answer, but what can I use to act as a firefox divx player?
<medfly> theres no file extension to the pictures so im not sure how i should open them
<Rexor_Moon> question, is amarokFS the same program as just plain old amarok?
<MarkC> medfly: just click the pictures
<MarkC> MarkC ubuntu will take care of the rest.
<jscinoz> Ico, it isnt there, from what it appears ubuntu IS NOT detecting it at all, which is strange, since i installed ubuntu from that drive
<faileas> medfly: linux looks at headers not extentions, it'll just open
<Ahadiel> How would one configure xine not to use xv?
<medfly> well, whatever it does, it doesnt work
<arooni> THX-1138: what am i looking for in lsmod
<Daemon--> booted from the ubuntu disk but the mouse isnt working, anyone know why?
<MarkC> is there such thing as an ubuntu movie maker? i want to make a vcd.
<ico> jscinoz try mount cdrom in terminal
<astro76> medfly, is that a PhotoCD I wonder
<arooni> THX-1138: for instance, what am i looking for ion the left hand side
<ico> when you type mount you should see whats mounted already
<jscinoz> ico, and how am i supposed to do that when there is no entry in /dev for the cdrom drive?
<medfly> astro76, i dont know. its pictures of a surgery. lol
<THX-1138> Nothing in there that looks like your ethernet card driver? - (I can only begin to search for where a problem is in Ubuntu, not guru enough to fix anything really. :/
<astro76> medfly, try the file command on one of the pictures and see what it says
<bl00dfox> hai guys
<arooni> THX-1138: :(  ... um i dont see anything that says ethernet for instance
<medfly> astro76, ok, gimp can try to open this thing, it even mentioned this name. but the plugin crashes
<medfly> something called DICOM medical imaging data.. thanks :-) ill see if anything else can open this
<medfly> got it!
<THX-1138> arooni: At this point i would google for your card description given by lspci and try to match it against the module that is supposed to load.
<bl00dfox> man updating is taking forever
<Greyhound-> how do I enable the universe ?
<bl00dfox> especially the openoffice stuff
<bl00dfox> dling at  20 kb/s
<THX-1138> arooni: not much help really but i hope it is enough.
<ico> jscinoz have you tried mount command
<revilodraw> Hi! Im having a very weird problem; when I login to ubuntu everything goes peachy until my little sticknotes loads and then everything freezes, no mouse, no keyboard... and the hardware is defiintely capable... i need to know the terminal command for add/remove programs
<arooni> THX-1138: i appreciate you helping me out ... i just dont know where to go next. buit i hope google is the answer
<jscinoz> ico, yes...
<Doughnuts> thx-1138: was the card using the supported atheros chip set?
<krillin> revilodraw: if you need to add or remove programs, (not the GUI itself), then apt-get {install|remove} <package>
<THX-1138> Doughnuts - He said ethernet so i assume it is a wired card.
<arooni> yeah i need to get internet to fix my video card
<sauvin> This is... uncool. Noatun has trouble handling more than three thousand tunes?
<revilodraw> krillin- thank you and i will try this, but i would prefer the gui prompt please, since im not 100% sure of the program.. i think its sticknotes
<drgeb> Hi all. I have beryl installed but for some reason it does not automatically startup. I have to type beryl& each time how can it automatically be started? I
<ico> jscinoz there is one more tip mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Downsay> Is there a keyboard shortcut for restarting your computer when running ubuntu?  for example, in windows it is ctrl alt del
<Sinistral_> Does anyone know a way to use SpamAssassin as mail filter for Thunderbird (version 2). I can't set it up on a remote server, so the only way I imagine would be setting up a small local mail server... Any ideas beside that?
<dariuskane> revilodraw... use apt-cache search sticky
<krillin> revilodraw: apt-cache search notes | less
<drgeb> I have tried addind it to System->Preferences->Sessions but also did not work.
<gadaco> hmm, im trying to remove an item from the places menu, but the remove option is grayed out, any ideas?
<ico> I think there's no other way but to lookup device manager to check if cd-rom is installed
<revilodraw> dariuskane: thank you
<jscinoz> ico, I've said it so many times. THERE IS NO DEVICE related to the cdrom in /dev, no /dev/cdrom no /dev/dvd/ no /dev/hda nothing... ubuntu will not detect this cdrom drive, even when it was installed from this very same drive.
<facelifted> ubuntu supported dhcpd 3.0.4 but i needed 3.1.0 of isc dhcpd server, can i still install it in ubuntu server?
<facelifted> anyone?
<BAsh`> hey all i was wondering if you could point me towards a channel with info about adpet?
<ico> jscinoz, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<THX-1138> Downsay: ctrl+F2 then ctrl+alt+Del? - not very elegant is it...
<Rexor_Moon> umm, looks like the linux community, at least as represented by the sites you gave me, really have an aversion to themes for movies or series or anything in particular for that matter
<jscinoz> 7.10 tribe 4, 7.04 doesnt support santa rosa.
<sauvin> Oh! Of COURSE noatun has trouble handling more than three thousand tunes! The drive isn't even plugged in!
<astro76> BAsh`, #kubuntu
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:14:57 AM): I got a wifi issue
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:15:24 AM): can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<THX-1138> downsay: ctrl+alt+F2 - sorry.
<Downsay> thx very much
<iratsu_> why would i be able to find a font in xfontsel but not gnome-font-properties?
<ico> jscinoz, perhaps you have a laptop, sorry, im on kubuntu now, so i can't help you more
<Codemaster|Mobil> for some reason, i have run sudo dpkg --configure -a and now my /etc/hosts file is useless - if i set a hostname in there to a local IP, I try to ping the hostname and it cannot be found, while if I ping the IP, it comes up fine...
<jscinoz> Yes it is a laptop.
<jscinoz> thanks anyways
<revilodraw> hi i know this will sound stupid, but if i were making a launcher on the desktop to open a terminal window, what would the command be? something %s?
<Codemaster|Mobil> terminal is an actual program
<Codemaster|Mobil> so like
<Codemaster|Mobil> gnome-terminal
<revilodraw> codemaster: thank you very much
<Codemaster|Mobil> you're welcome
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com
<sSiroSoriSs> read the journal section!
<sSiroSoriSs> do it!!!!!
<Codemaster|Mobil> i'm just mildly stumped on why my /etc/hosts file isn't really being read or used
<NForc3r> hey guy
<NForc3r> guys
<NForc3r> i cant seam to install envy
<Codemaster|Mobil> try sudo apt-get or sudo aptitude?
<Wiggles> how can i make an app start when i start ubuntu?
<dacorr> anyone managed to get nvidia 8500gt working on ubuntu?
<NForc3r> dacorr: apparently u need envy
<NForc3r> i got it but cant seam to install it
<dacorr> i tried envy api kernal mismatch error
<Codemaster|Mobil> NForc3r: from source or what?
<dacorr> the nvidia kernal was more recent than the ubuntu one to handle it
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:14:57 AM): I got a wifi issue
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:15:24 AM): can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<arooni> THX-1138: hey there.. i found the driver it should use:  Driver: e1000
<arooni> THX-1138: what should i do next
<DFM> Can anyone recommend an alternative to MS Exchange server? I need something that will do everything that exchange does.
<NForc3r> i got the binary
<cafuego> DFM: For free?
<krillin> arooni: sudo modprobe e1000
<cafuego> DFM: try 'Zimbra'
<arooni> krillin: ok i did that but when i still do ... ifconfig .... i dont see my eth0 card
<cafuego> DFM: Version 5.0 will have a plugin for Evolution, to allow transparent calendaring and address book access too.
<NForc3r> codemaster|mobil: why
<Rexor_Moon> hey, is there a channel to talk about gaming mods?
<Codemaster|Mobil> NForc3r: if it is the source, most of the time a simple ./configure, make, then make install does it
<DFM> cafuego: Well preferably free. I noticed Zimbra but it cost a bit.
<Wiggles> how can i make an app start when i start ubuntu?
<NForc3r> ohk
<dacorr> sessions
<cafuego> DFM: The open source edition is free - so you can at last try it out.
<kraut> moin
<dacorr> sessions has a section to add applications to run when you login
<arooni> can someone help me get my intel gigabit ethernet card to work:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ethernet_Controllers#Intel_Gigabit_.2810.2F100.2F1000.29
<iratsu_> why would i be able to find a font in xfontsel but not gnome-font-properties?
<semerunet> keyla
<astro76> !startup | Wiggles
<ubotu> Wiggles: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DFM> cafuego: What will be the difference between the OS and Enterprise version? The support?
<sSiroSoriSs> Daniel
<sSiroSoriSs> Danielfrombrisbane.com
<NForc3r> the source is kinda stuffed
<sSiroSoriSs> read the journal section
<sSiroSoriSs> DOOO IT!!!
<cafuego> DFM: The Enterprise version has support and includes automagic backups and probably a few more things I on't know about.
<cafuego> DFM: I only have 2 mail accounts on it, so I don't think I have a need for the enterprise one :-)
<astro76> sSiroSoriSs, is this related to an ubuntu support question?
<NForc3r> codemaster|mobil: how do i compile it? its in some random format
<Codemaster|Mobil> how so
<cafuego> DFM: However, mine does authenticate against an eternal LDAP server, which is also used for samba, pam_ldap and radius auth.
<NForc3r> wait, do i compile the .tar file or the files inside?
<Codemaster|Mobil> fles inside
<DFM> cafuego: True, this is for a friend in enterprise level IT and I think he has been tasked with replacing Exchange and reducingg if not eliminating cost.
<NForc3r> yea
<Codemaster|Mobil> NForc3r: you'll want to do a tar -xvf file.tar
<Codemaster|Mobil> or whatnot
<NForc3r> they are 3 files none of them have configure
<Codemaster|Mobil> what 3 files are there
<cafuego> DFM: Enterprise level IT *needs* payware support, would be my guess. They could run a completely free system, but I doubt it's worth the risk to the organisation.
<NForc3r> debian-binary, data.tar.gz, control.tar.gz
<revilodraw> i came back to say that, thanks to you good people in here, i fixed my problem! a parting note 'there's no such thing as a stupid question'
<cafuego> DFM: I'm not 100% sure, but there might als be an outlook connector in the non-free versions
<Codemaster|Mobil> NForc3r: debian-binary? try running that.
<NForc3r> ok
<NForc3r> it just has "2.0" inside it but ill try
<cafuego> DFM: So it would funtion as a drop-in replacement for exchange. of cours, it speaks webmail, pop and imap as well.
<DFM> cafuego: I agree and don't understand it myself. He just asked and said it had to replace exchange and operate with Outlook client
<NForc3r> comand not founhd
<Codemaster|Mobil> NForc3r: keep looking around that binary; that should allow an auto-installer or such
<cafuego> DFM: Sounds like what he's after then. probbaly somehting that doesn't cost as much per-seat as exchange does. There's another one too, but I forget its name...
<NickyJam>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-NickyJam:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<NForc3r> WTF
<NickyJam>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-NickyJam:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<NickyJam>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-NickyJam:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<NForc3r> wierd
<astro76> !ops | NickyJam
<arooni> where can i get: xserver-xorg-video-intel as a .deb file?  i need to put it on a flash usb drive ... because the target comptuer doesnt have internet
<ubotu> NickyJam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<NForc3r> the binary suddenly has what it wants
<Codemaster|Mobil> haha
<cafuego> arooni: Just a second...
<Codemaster|Mobil> so yeah...
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know why ubuntu would stop using my /etc/hosts file
<NForc3r> oh yea... NOW download the dependences
<arooni> thanks cafuego
<Codemaster|Mobil> for some reason, now that i rebooted, it stopped reading it
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<DFM> cafuego: zimbra looks to be the answer but it will cost $3700 I think for 1000 seats and $5800 for unlimited, which to me seams like a bargain. Don't know why they want to eliminate cost in an enterprise environment.
<Hobbsee> oh, meh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable036.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
<cafuego> DFM: probably an idiot CIO ;-)
<faileas> DFM: their cheap ? ;)
<Kousotu> lol
<DFM> Both answers true
<Kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<cafuego> DFM: Still, I'm pretty sure unlimited Exchange costs a wee bit more than $5800
<DFM> Do you have to renew every year with exchange?
<Hobbsee> hi
<Codemaster|Mobil> i hate exchange, tbh
<Codemaster|Mobil> sure no one knows why my /etc/hosts isn't being used?
<dariuskane> exchange server was horrible when it started... now its still horrible but looks prettier cause MS knows if you cant make it work at leat make it look nice and people will forgive you
<cafuego> arooni: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xserver-xorg-video-intel_1.9.94-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<arooni> cafuego: what other packages should i install
<cafuego> arooni: That's it
<cafuego> it shoudn't need any additonal ones, the rest of X will already be there.
<vlt> Hello. After an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system boots to runlevel "unknown" only and no daemons are started. How can I fix this installation w/o loosing all of my user settings?
<arooni> cafuego: it needs libc6 libdrm2, xserver-xorg-core
<sauvin> MS ain't stupid. It KNOWS people love eye candy.
<arooni> cafuego: do i need to bring any of those on?
<Wiggles> is it possible to make kde apps look like gnome apps?
<cafuego> arooni: Yes, but you already have those.
<DFM> cafuego: I think you are right but I looked at it earlier, could have been something else that said unlimited was just under 6k which could have been per year.
<astro76> Wiggles, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QtGnome
<vlt> When I run `telnint 3` (sic!) everything is fine.
<sauvin> This is the ONLY place where Linux shoots itself in the foot, I think: it doesn't focus on eye candy. That is, if  you care about Joe Sixpack jumping on the Linux bandwagon.
<Wiggles> astro76, thanks
<Codemaster|Mobil> okay
<Codemaster|Mobil> seems my problem was i forgot to revert my /etc/nsswitch.conf
<cafuego> DFM: $4000 -> Enables creating up to 50 storage groups, with a maximum of 50 databases per Mailbox server role (whatever tf that is)
<astro76> Codemaster|Mobil, ah ha!
<Codemaster|Mobil> yup
<Codemaster|Mobil> might help anyone else who is having problms
<Codemaster|Mobil> :)
<nanonyme> hmm
<arooni> cafuego: ok
<nanonyme> appears bcm43xx-fwcutter package is a bit broken :/
<DFM> cafuego: I just noticed a price of 20k per year but I think that was for unlimited support
<Weredragon> Can someone help me mount the windows partition in Ubuntu to dpkg a file in the cdrive?
<astro76> nanonyme, use cafuego's package :)
<arooni> cafuego: i inserted my usb drive... now what do i need to do to copy that debian file to my file system.... and run the installation for it?
<cafuego> nanonyme: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, I have the firmware that it installs if you need it
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> well, i installed it manually
<cafuego> nanonyme: it needs network access
<DFM> Weredragon: can't you just import the package from the c drive and run dpkg on your linux drive?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> my rt73 wlan usb dongle came today :-)
<nanonyme> it does
<Weredragon> How would I er..do that ?
<cafuego> arooni: Insert usb stick, see where it is mounted (/media/.. probably) and run 'sudo dpkg -i /media/usbstick/path/file....deb'
<brownie17> hi, i currently have 7.04 installed and i wanna dual boot with winblows so i can play Age of Empires. after i've installed windows, what is the EASIEST way to reinstall GRUB?
<nanonyme> it might even work for me but i don't know since our network is unstable
<Jordan_U> !grub | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kopfgeldjaeger> brownie17: boot with the live cd, mount the drives, chroot into them and make a grub-install
<astro76> nanonyme, I think the page it tries to get wl_apsta.o from is down
<nanonyme> the real problem i have though is that since i installed linux on my ibook, i can't seem to get some characters (pipe, backslash, etc) out of my keyboard and i don't know how to use xmodmap...
<nanonyme> astro76: i know, i found a mirror yesterday
<Kopfgeldjaeger> astro76:
<nanonyme> astro76: or not exactly down but the firmware was removed
<nanonyme> astro76: 404 iirc
<Kopfgeldjaeger> astro76: it is my homepage
<Kopfgeldjaeger> if its NOT the googlepage site
<Kopfgeldjaeger> the page thats in restricted-manager atm is my homepage (xeve.de
<nanonyme> anyway, any mac keyboard users here? ;)
<astro76> IIRC the package tries to use the boredlink.googlepages site
<Weredragon> I got the windows partition monted I jst con't seem to find the path for it to dpkg from.  I know I put it in the cdrive so it'd cd /mnt/hda1/?something?
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, Yes, why?
<downhillgames> is it common for an ATi X300SE PCi-e to cause a kernel panic while booting the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD
<downhillgames> ?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U: i can't get some keys like | and \ out of my keymap
<astro76> Kopfgeldjaeger, for gutsy?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> astro76: yes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o
<downhillgames> i need to fix this...
<astro76> Kopfgeldjaeger, nice
<alags> hi, where can i find the videos of the talks @ ubuntulive?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U: i can get @ though. for some reason it's not respecting the key combination for right side of the numeric buttons
<xike> anyone know why startx would complain about "no screens found"?  I've run xorg-reconfigure with settings I know worked before, but it's not happy
<downhillgames> hellllo :D
<nanonyme> xike: display adapter not configured properly? monitor not configured properly?
<nanonyme> is it an identical computer to the one you used before?
<xike> it's the same computer :P
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, I have a macbook pro, so no numpad, but I was actually missing keys when I was using the macbook pro keymap, but it all works with pc105
<Kousotu> downhillgames: if no one answers, no one knows
<xike> it says "(EE) No devices detected" and then no screens found
<revilodraw> hi im using gnome, but seem to be running lots of things with a k in front of them in system monitor... is this normal?
<downhillgames> Kousotu; if nobody knows, it's probably not a known thing then, eh?
<faileas> hmmmph
<revilodraw> downhillgames: do keep trying, as this place is very active
<Kousotu> lol
<sauvin> Google around. The fact that nobody HERE knows is meaningles.
<THX-1138> xike: Is there an xorg.conf backup file you might reuse? Ubuntu has them located in /etc/X11/
<faileas> revilodraw: its possible. Kde apps DO work in gnome
<xike> yeah...I tried them
<Jordan_U> xike, Did you modify your Xorg.conf before it stopped working?
<clever> how would i test for hardware based opengl working?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U: yeah, i have ibook. i meant rather that i can't get special meanings out of 4-0 numeric keys
<revilodraw> faileas: yes i know but im not using any kde apps
<astro76> downhillgames, try http://ubuntuforums.org/
<downhillgames> how do i set my graphics driver to "vesa" while booting the LiveCD?
<xike> I disabled the ati-restricted drivers
<xike> then restarted
<xike> and death :P
<Jordan_U> clever, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<faileas> revilodraw: or you don't think you do ;)
<clever> k
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, Boot into safe graphics mode
<revilodraw> faileas: lol ookk
<Cr0w-> hi, one question, i disabled onboard network card and installed a pci network card, but the pci is eth1, how can i change it to eth0? i only have one card avaliable
<xike> anyway from the shell to reinstall everything that was removed when I disabled the drivers, and renable those drivers?
<alags> hi, where can i find the videos of the talks @ ubuntulive?
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; that sets vesa?
<pawan> hi
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, Or if you don't want to reboot...
<pawan> azureus not loading
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | downhillgames
<ubotu> downhillgames: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, Yes
<revilodraw> jordan_u: haha u helped me with my xorg problem... downhillgames, ur in good hands
<arooni> how do i mount a usb drive
<Weredragon> In xterm what would te file path be to cd to program files ?
<sauvin> arooni, it should automount.
<sauvin> "program files"?
<Jordan_U> xike, Yes, "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; thanks but the system isn't installed yet
<arooni> sauvin: but if i go to:  ls /media ... i dont see anything about teh drive that mounted
<Weredragon> sauvin: Yea, on the windows mount.
<xike> Jordan_U: any way from the shell to reinstall everything that was removed when I disabled the drivers, and renable those drivers?
<MarkC> revilodraw: yeah.
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; if safe graphics mode doesn't do it, it might not _ever_ be installed :)
<downhillgames> Fedora ftw
<sauvin> weredragon, how did you mount the windows partition?
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, There is little difference between the live system and an installed system, dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg works the same on the liveCD as on an actual install
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; i'm familiar. it's just i've never had a kernel panic on a livecd boot before haha
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; imho, ubuntu has gone to pot
<Weredragon> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<revilodraw> when i plug my usb fat32 device in how do i get full unadulterated control, cos changing the permissions doesnt work, they return to how they are... and i dont know how to chown
<NForc3r> damn envy is taking ages to download the files
<MarkC> sometimes if you run kde programs, they run up some background programs to help them do things, like KNotify for example
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, Why do you think that the kernel panic has to do with X ?
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; i've never, ever, ever, ever, ever had issues with this box until i added the ATi card
<downhillgames> and even then, only Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Fat does not support permissions
<downhillgames> seems likely enough to me
<sauvin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<astro76> Weredragon, what's the problem, you do not see files under /mnt ?
<arooni> can someone please help me mount a usb drive
<xike> Jordan_U: thank you.  I have colors :D
<downhillgames> Jordan_U; w0000 safe graphics mode works. thanks ^_^
<downhillgames> +1 support to the driver issue
<sauvin> arooni, what kind of drive is the usb drive?
<downhillgames> theory^
<Jordan_U> downhillgames, No problem, stay away from ATI though :)
<Weredragon> astro76: No I can't seem to cd to any directory
<xike> Jordan_U: it's a laptop :(
<arooni> sauvin: flash drive.... dmesg said it was called sbd.... but when i do ls /media.... i dont see anything (and yes i only have command line)
<astro76> Weredragon, what are you typing exactly?
<revilodraw> jordan_u: thank you for the beautifully straight answer... since it is an mp3 player i dont think i would be able to change the filesystem and have it still work, do u?
<Jordan_U> xike, I am in the same boat :(
<sauvin> That's fine, having only command line. Do a "mount" (without the quotes, no arguments)
<gvsa123> is it absolutely safe to remove orphaned packages?
<arooni> sauvin: ideas?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U: did you have "nodeadkeys"?
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Doubtful, unless this is an iPod in which case you could format it as HFS+ which supports Unix file permissions, but write support for HFS+ in Linux is limited to having the journal disabled
<sauvin> Arooni, do a mount (no arguments) and see if there's a reference to sbd
<Jordan_U> nanonyme, Not that I can remember
<sauvin> (psst, I suspect that's "sdb", and not "sbd")
<Weredragon> astro76: 1, sudo bash 2, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt 3, cd /mnt/hda1/:c\program files Then it says No such drectory is found,
<revilodraw> jordan_u: no its not an ipod, but im going to try anyway, since there is nothing on it at all (not even the system files, which are very easy to put on to make it work)
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, What are you trying to do with it out of curiosity?
<fiction> hello
<arooni> sauvin: i dont see it
<astro76> revilodraw, you need fmask=0077 and dmask=0077, if you click properites on the desktop icon you can set it in the volume tab
<nanonyme> Jordan_U: could you show me your .Xmodmap if existing and tell me which key combination you do to get |?
<astro76> revilodraw, it should also show the options it's currently using
<revilodraw> jordan_u: well, im thinking of formatting it to a file system ubuntu can dominate, so it will basically be drag and drop
<sauvin> arooni, do a sudo fdisk -l
<john__> Anyone know how to get the pictures to appear on Galleon???
<revilodraw> astro76: fmask? slow down for a n00b?
<astro76> Weredragon, you can't start using windows drive letters and \ in linux :)
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, So basically scrapping the mp3 player functionality?
<astro76> Weredragon, do cd /mnt, and then do ls, you'll see what's there
<astro76> Weredragon, you mounted it on /mnt, not /mnt/hda1
<revilodraw> jordan_u: i would always be able to change it back, and it might just work who knows
<arooni> sauvin: i think its on /dev/sbd
<astro76> revilodraw, right click properties on the desktop icon and go to volume tab, you'll see
<Weredragon> astro76: Then how do I get to a directory in the cdrive while on the windows mount?
<arooni> sauvin: where do i go to access it
<revilodraw> astro76: ok
<astro76> Weredragon, /media/cdrom probably
<sauvin> You need to mount it. I don't remember how to mount stuff so that normal users can use it :\
<arooni> can someone tell me how to mount /dev/sbd so i can access it
<arooni> access the file systgem
<Jordan_U> arooni, What FS?
<dariuskane> you have to have a partition on it first... /dev/sbd is the drive itself.... /dev/sbd1 would the first partition
<arooni> Jordan_U: fat32
<gvsa123> oh man! i messed up my ubuntu... i removed orphaned packages!
<Jordan_U> arooni,Like dariuskane mentioned is there only one partition?
<arooni> Jordan_U: yes
<astro76> gvsa123, why is that a problem?
<Jordan_U> arooni, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<gvsa123> astro76: because i lost skype, azureus, gdesklets and some other things are missing in the menus
<haka4> shanti
<vic1ous> fiction, hey sorry about last night my internet crashed
<Jordan_U> arooni, To make it permanent...
<fiction> vic1ous, no prob :)
<Jordan_U> !fat | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<arooni> Jordan_U: special device /dev/sbd1 does not exist
<_aaa> in fedora there is a set of smilley faces, can these be attained in feisty 7.04?
<arooni> man i'm soooooooooo frusterated
<Jordan_U> arooni, sdb not sbd
<zombie_monkey> I'm working form a live cd and I'm trying to see if I'll be able to use the wi-fi of this laptop. It automatically enabled the atheros binary drivers but I don't know what to do next
<dariuskane> arooni welcome to linux... its abit of a steep learning curve after being insulated my MS
<bharathyd> hi
<Jordan_U> zombie_monkey, Look at the top right of the screen for the wifi applet
<vic1ous> anyone know how to find where i installed my mbr
<gvsa123> astro76: i think i lost everything that didn't come with the default installation!
<bharathyd> hello friend
<bharathyd> im having a problem regarding XSERVER FAILUE
<arooni> um.... i tried mount /dev/sbd1 /media/sbd1 i got error:  mount: mount point /media/sbd1 does not exist
<fiction> vic1ous, how's everything?
<vic1ous> fiction,  going very good
<fiction> arooni, then it doesnt exist
<Jordan_U> arooni, db not bd
<fiction> vic1ous, been playing with beryl?
<astro76> arooni, sdb not sbd
<bharathyd> hii fiction
<zombie_monkey> Jordan_U: This is actually xubuntu... that's what I had because it runs betetr on my old desktop; should I ask in #xubunu? there's no wi-fi applet here
<Jordan_U> arooni, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<vic1ous> fiction,  i do need to figure out how to uninstall my beryl/compiz/emrald tho cause they conflict
<fiction> bharathyd, hi...?
<gvsa123> astro76: the problem is that i selected everything that appeared as an orphaned packages in gtkorphan so i removed a lot of things...
<fiction> vic1ous, beryl conflicts with compiz?
<bharathyd> heyy im having a problem with GDM and XSERVER failure
<FireFox> this code gives an error that d cannot appear in a constant expression
<FireFox> http://phpfi.com/256755
<kwk> Hello! Is there a good tutorial on how to install compiz fusion on ubuntu 7.04? I tried this one, but got errors on installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<vic1ous> fiction,  i think its emrald thats conflicting
<fiction> vic1ous, conflict with what?
<astro76> gvsa123, probably shouldn't have done that ;)
<Jordan_U> zombie_monkey, Yes, I think it will simply be called "networking" in the menu's somewhere
<ketrox> zombie_monkey you need to install nm-appelet or sothg like that ist doesent come with xubuntu
<gvsa123> gtkorphan even removed itself... what the hell
<gvsa123> i know!
<arooni> Jordan_U: um have:  mount: mount point /media/sbd1 does not exit
<arooni> exit
<gvsa123> i was quite happy with my installation and settings... crap
<bharathyd> I am using UBUNTU distribution of LINUX from the past 1 month
<bharathyd> Now I am facing a problem and I actually tried to solve it out byseeing the threads but i couldnt do it
<bharathyd> Can any one please help...the problem is...
<bharathyd> When I am starting the system Im seeing this error message
<bharathyd> Failed to start the Xserver (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X-server output to diagnoise the problem
<bharathyd> <YES> <NO>
<bharathyd> then i clicked YES, its showing
<bharathyd> X: cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (Permission denied),aborting
<astro76> gvsa123, settings are not removed
<bharathyd> Can any one please help me what to do.....
<revilodraw> jordan_u: it appears reformatting it will not be necessary... i formatted it fat32 using a windows computer (didnt know how to do it in linux), thedn copied the system files back on after changing the file permissions so everything is read write... now i can drag and drop in linux and play them, and also use as a storage dev without any troubles
<bharathyd> __________________
<vic1ous> fiction,  if i run the window manager in beryl / emrald i dont get any task bars so i cant move/minimize stuff
<Jordan_U> arooni, You are not running the command I typed, copy and paste it
<Jordan_U> arooni, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<fiction> bharathyd, do you have an nvidia card?
<gvsa123> i don't know if it still matters which one's were preserved... it's messed up... arrrgggg... now i'm going to do another clean install... crap
<arooni> Jordan_U: im typoing the line when i try to type it in the channell..... when i type it on my comp its all right
<fiction> vic1ous, ooo, you need to add somethign to your xorg.conf
<haka4> shasa
<arooni> and its sdb1 not sbd1
<gvsa123> and my 7.04 live cd doesn;t work
<sauvin> bharathyd, you wouldn't happen to be trying to log on as root, would you?
<fiction> vic1ous, because of nvidia, let me look, ill show yuo
<bharathyd> no i have a graphic card slot in my VIA mothernoard , but i dont have any graphics card
<gvsa123> so i'd have to install 6.10, and then upgrade online
<vic1ous> ok =] 
<haka4> caca
<bharathyd> heyy idid it as a root user
<zombie_monkey> ok, I have nm-applet running
<bharathyd> Heyy to be clear ....my system worked normally as usual upto yesterday
<bharathyd> While I was playing A game called PLANETS PENGUIN RACER...some body pinged me through GAIM
<bharathyd> and suddenly my system got struck. When I restarted ...I got this problem
<bharathyd> I am now running through DEBIAN which i already have as dual boot.
<bharathyd> Now thing peculiar I observed is while accesing the UBUNTU file system I cannot see /tmp folder
<bharathyd> but a file named tmp is there but im unable to access it.
<bharathyd> By seeing some posts in forum regarding Xserver error
<haka4> santi
<bharathyd> I tried thsi command through root in the terminal window
<arooni> Jordan_U: ideas?
<bharathyd> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...and there is no use of it
<bharathyd> then i did root@ubunsys# vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bharathyd> and i changed graphics driver to vesa instead of savage.... and then did gdm restart
<bharathyd> then also there is no use.
<astro76> !enter | bharathyd
<ubotu> bharathyd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fiction> vic1ous, open your xorg.conf as a superuse so you can edit it
<zombie_monkey> I get the options "wired network>" and "manual configuration"
<gvsa123> does anyone know what happened about the issue of the live cd install getting stuck at 15% ?
<Jordan_U> arooni, You keep mentioning /media/sBD1 here what you need is /media/sDB1 ( "d" first ) same with /dev/sdb1
<bharathyd> ok sorry ubotu
<fiction> bharathyd, do you have an nvidia card?
<bharathyd> no fiction i dont have
<|WingNut|> I need help getting a Linux driver for an ancient ATI card
<gvsa123> does anyone know what happened about the issue of the live cd install getting stuck at 15% in fiesty fawn i mean
<fiction> bharathyd, ati?
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok dont
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok done*
<bharathyd> mine is savage
<fiction> vic1ous, find where Section "Screen" is, where you added custom resolution
<fiction> bharathyd, cant help you then =( sorry
<dariuskane> bharathyd make sure when you do "ls -la /" make sure your tmp folder looks like "drwxrwxrwt  12 root root  4096 2007-08-17 02:13 tmp"
<ketrox> zombie_monkey do you see your card when you type iwconfig in a terminal ?
<arooni> Jordan_U: ah ok i foinally got it.....  but when i do a ls oln it... its not finding the .deb file
<Thunor> Does anyone know of any Linux torrent clients?
<arooni> thats onthe drive
<nigname> how do i mv directories?
<Weredragon> I decided to put the packages onto a usb drive and when i try to install it fails, don't know why
<zombie_monkey> ketrox: no
<astro76> gvsa123, all the packages you've installed should be in /var/cache/apt/archives/ unless you've cleaned it
<vic1ous> fiction,  found it
<fiction> Thunor, ktorrent
<Thunor> fiction: Thanks =)
<gvsa123> thunor: azureus. but you have to have the latest java
<fiction> vic1ous, now see where it says DefaultDepth     24  ?
<bharathyd> hmm well thank u for replying fiction...it doesnt bother...will find soem one else
<astro76> !torrent | Thunor
<gvsa123> astro76: well i probably selected that also...
<ubotu> Thunor: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<zombie_monkey> ketrox: lo, eht0 - no iwreless extensions
<vic1ous> fiction,  yes
<fiction> vic1ous, right below that, add  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Thunor> So Ktorrent only works on KDE?
<fiction> bharathyd, alrighty. but its a problem with the way your xorg.conf is setup.
<fiction> Thunor, no
<|WingNut|> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zombie_monkey> in the applet there are only two connection entries, the wired connection and the modem
<gvsa123> Thunor: azureus has a lot of quirks... like shutting it down first before logging out or shutting down the system.. i still use it though
<bharathyd> heyy dariuskane...can i do that through the terminal in debian...can i access the file system of ubuntu
<|WingNut|> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arooni> Jordan_U: um so wwhat to do now
<vic1ous> fiction,  with the quotes?
<fiction> Thunor, ktorrent wors on ubuntu to
<fiction> vic1ous, with
<ketrox> zombie_monkey your card is not proporly installed then
<Jordan_U> zombie_monkey, lo is loopback device ( localhost ) and eth0 sounds like an ethernet card not a wireless card, so your wireless card is probably not being detected
<Thunor> Thanks
<dariuskane> youd have to mount your ubuntu drive to see it
<bharathyd> yeah fiction . i guess that
<gvsa123> astro76: what about the issue of the fiesty installer hanging in 15%?
<Thunor> It works
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok done log out of x and back in now?
<fiction> bharathyd, go through your xorg.conf and see if anything doesnt look right
<astro76> gvsa123, I've never heard of that
<Jordan_U> arooni, Did you re-run the commands and did it run without errors?
<fiction> vic1ous, yes, just restart. press control + alt + backspace
<bharathyd> yeah im trying that now
<fiction> =] 
<fiction> bharathyd, were you here last night?
<dariuskane> can't stat usually means file permissions are wrong somewhere and it cant access the file
<bharathyd> no
<bharathyd> thsi is the first  tiem im using X chat
<bharathyd> so i dont know the rules even how to post
<fiction> bharathyd, oh okay
<gvsa123> astro76: i never got to use the cd i created because of that... it's also in the forums... but i haven't checked on the issue recently since i just do a 6.10  install and update online
<gvsa123> upgrade i mean
<ketrox> zombie_monkey i don't know if u can do it from live cd enabling restricted driver usually require reboot
<fiction> bharathyd, tip: when talking t someone here in irc, put their name first. type the first letters of their username and press tab. see what happens
<arooni> Jordan_U: says: cannot create directory /media/sbd1: file exists
<bharathyd> fiction,
<bharathyd> fiction, ok done
<fiction> bharathyd, see, easy huh? dont have to copy and paste their names
<Jordan_U> zombie_monkey, While you *can* enable restricted drivers from the liveCD if you then install X will crash on the installed system until you also install the restricted drivers on the installed system
<haka4> sasha
<fiction> bharathyd, when you put someones name in the sentence, itll be easier for them to find (usually in red, example), and if their irc client is minimized, it will blink so they know someone is talking tot hem
<bharathyd> fiction,  and if i have a problem of more than 10 lines how shud i post in a single one...how the buddies understand that
<Jordan_U> zombie_monkey, Install Ubuntu to the hard drive that is
<_nixMan> how do i make a disk bootable?
<vic1ous> fiction,  it crashed x from comin back up i had to take it out again
<arooni> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<_nixMan> i have a boot partition on it but its not booting
<zombie_monkey> I suppose I'm better off just installing ubuntu first then
<fiction> bharathyd, try to keep it simple in 3 lines. if it's a code thing, use a pastebin. for example, if you want others to look at your xorg.conf, copy and paste it to www.pastebin.ca (or the pastebin of your choice)
<esben> Anyone that knows a way to install xrandr 1.2 without upgrading to gutsy?
<fiction> vic1ous, pastebin your xorg.conf
<vic1ous> fiction,  i dunno what that means lol
<Jordan_U> arooni, What is the name of the drive ( /dev/what ? )
<dariuskane> esben... when in doubt.. compile the binaries yourself :)
<fiction> www.pastebin.ca, copy and paste yoru xorg.conf there so i can look at it
<ceil420> [amsg]  Sorry, but it seems that iPerl's seen database was recently wiped. I don't know when it happened or how, but let's just hope it doesn't happen again? >< (peace'n'love)
<arooni> Jordan_U: /dev/sbd
<arooni> Jordan_U: should i try reformatrting as ext3
<zombie_monkey> ok, thanks everyone!
<ketrox> zombie_monkey yes that's better
<Jordan_U> arooni, Sorry, that was why I was confused, what you first said was /dev/sdb
<esben> dariuskane: yes, but before going down the road I would like to know if I will be able to just recompile xrandr or if I will have to recompile all my x.org packages or if even more will have to go with it...
<NForc3r> hey guys
<dariuskane> bharathyd, did you check the file permission of your ubuntu tmp and .Xorg file?
<NForc3r> i got my nvidia card driver install and am running the desktop effects and all but i cant change the reso to what i need it to be
<abbeep> could ubuntu be installed on my computer(cpu AMD Athlon64 2800+,motherboard MGF6100,harddisk sata 80g)?
<arooni> Jordan_U: am i not saying the same thing as before?  /  i *mean* sdb!!!!!!!!!!1 i cant type!
<THX-1138>  - Is it possible Ubuntu made a numbered backup xorg.conf file you can reuse?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.###
<dariuskane> esben, best place for that info would be the xrandr site
<NForc3r> ?
<Kousotu> abbeep: yes
<bharathyd> dariuskane, yeah im dong that friend...just wait
<NForc3r> how would i change my reso to something not in the settings
<Kousotu> abbeep: What gfx card?
<fiction> vic1ous, ?
<NForc3r> ???
<esben> dariuskane: the xrandr site?
<vic1ous> fiction,  yes?
<fiction> vic1ous, did you paste it?
<NForc3r> ?
<fiction> vic1ous, www.pastebin.ca, copy and paste yoru xorg.conf there so i can look at it
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok
<eliphas_> moin
<NForc3r> anyone know?
<abbeep> gfx card?
<NForc3r> me?
<NForc3r> 8800gts
<NForc3r> i got the driver running using envy
<Kousotu> graphics
<Kousotu> techy spelling lol
<THX-1138> NForc3r,  -  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak + a number you choose gksudo gedit /etc/X11/vorg.conf
<dariuskane> esben, I havent used xrandr... but just looked.. its a lib for X... not independant of X... so the entire X will most likely be necessary to update
<vic1ous> fiction,  how do i copy the whole thing lol
<abbeep> nVIDIA Geforce61
<bharathyd> dariuskane,  heyy its loooking like this drwxrwxrwt  11 root root  4096 2007-08-17 13:32 tmp
<Kousotu> !nvidia | abbeep
<ubotu> abbeep: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dariuskane> ok that right.. what about .X file inside the tmp
<fiction> vic1ous, when you open your xorg.conf, go to "Edit" > "select all".
<Kousotu> and use the alternate install
<dariuskane> .X something cant remember what your error was
<vic1ous> fiction,  mm what do you use i been usin nano and there isnt a select all
<bharathyd> dariuskane, drwxrwxrwt  11 root root  4096 2007-08-17 13:32 tmp
<dariuskane> These Klotski puzzle are addictive
<bharathyd> dariuskane, did u see that
<shadeofgrey> God i cant wait...  macpro quadcore...  nvidia quadro 4500 card - dual 30" dell displays -- two 150gig 10,000 rpm drives
<shadeofgrey> cripple heaven
<abbeep> alternate install? i want to download a dvd. if cd is ok, which version is better?
<dariuskane> bharathyd, yes I saw that.. the files inside that dir... the.X11-unix file whats that look like
<fiction> Does anyone know how i can view the sourcecode for gconf?
<THX-1138> abbeep - Who prepared the DVD image and what is added too it?
<bharathyd> dariuskane, heyy while accessing the ubuntu filesystem through debian i dont see the /tmp directory...instead i see a file named tmp and i couldnt open that
<fiction> vic1ous, having trouble? lol
<vic1ous> fiction, there is no select all in nano lol =[
<fiction> vic1ous, how are you viewing your xorg.conf? in terminal?
<vic1ous> fiction,  yea
<dariuskane> bharathyd, thats odd you should see the tmp dir in your root ubuntu partition
<fiction> vic1ous, open a new terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<abbeep> i can download dvd from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<dariuskane> bharathyd, where did you mount your ubuntu partition
<bharathyd> dariuskane, heyy but im seeing all other file system directories except /tmp
<Tarelerulz_man> I can't get internet on ubuntu . It all ways has 192 ip based ip and the window computer has 67.171.220.150 and it gets net
<vic1ous> fiction,  http://www.pastebin.ca/660765
<abbeep> is alernate install easy to use
<Arafangion> Tarelerulz_man: You mean, the windows machine has two network connections, one to a 192.168.x.x lan, and the other to the internet?
<teKnofreak> which module should I import to implement the timer-object (Timer) as in this - http://docs.python.org/lib/timer-objects.html ?
<teKnofreak> err...
<teKnofreak> sorry
<dariuskane> Tarelerulz_man, sounds like your ubuntu installation isnt getting an IP using DHCP and it gets a default
<THX-1138> vic1ous,  apologies thought you might of enabled VESA mode and a generic video card/monitor after not seeing the desktop.
<Arafangion> dariuskane: I don't think Ubuntu has such a default behaviour.
<bharathyd> dariuskane, i didnnt get wt do u mean by that
<THX-1138> vic1ous, gedit needs a desktop.
<fiction> vic1ous, let me ask you something
<Tarelerulz_man> I mean my ubuntu computer has 192 based one and my windows computer has 67.171.220.150 and it gets internet
<fiction> vic1ous, youre running twinview yea?
<dariuskane> Arafangion, the default is DHCP during the install
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, what is connected to your modem?
<vic1ous> fiction,  no
<Tarelerulz_man> I have linksys rounter
<vic1ous> fiction,  my graphics card supports it
<Arafangion> dariuskane: Yes, but if it doesn't get a DHCP response, it doesn't go on a limb and blindly pick an IP address.
<fiction> vic1ous, oh okay. nvm =[. i am and its a little buggy for me so i was wondering if its for you too. but nvm
<abbeep> is alernate install easy to use?
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, both windows and linux machines are plugged into the router?
<Tarelerulz_man> Yes they are bother pluged into the same router
<vic1ous> fiction,  twinview as in multiple monitors right?
<RouteWay> hello, i have 2 firewalls mashines with linux - old one and new one. Can i somehow copy easy way old firewall routing tables?
<fiction> vic1ous, yes
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, both computers should have 192.168. addresses and be working, I have no idea why you are getting your public IP through to the windows machine
<Arafangion> astro76: The router's probably in bridged mode.
<dariuskane> Arafangion, there is a set range of private ips that are used when no dhcp response is received 169.254.0.0 -169.254.255.255
<Arafangion> dariuskane: Doesn't mean I like it.
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, have you changed from default settings in the router?
<Tarelerulz_man> I put it back to factor ,but it was getting that kind of ip before I did that
<bharathyd> dariuskane, r u there
<dariuskane> bharathyd, your ubuntu is installed on a different partition.. your using which OS right now?
<bharathyd> dariuskane,  thank u...im using debian right now
<fiction> vic1ous, did you add the 1920x1200 resolution manuually?
<dariuskane> bharathyd, ok and ubuntu is installed where
<vic1ous> fiction,  well i did but then i found out nvidia xserver did it automaticaly
<Tarelerulz_man> The router has port that says internet on it ,but I did not use that port. I pluged the modem into one of the other 4 ports it has could that be the reason
<vic1ous> fiction,  so i took it out
<fiction> vic1ous, yea. you have 2 Screen sections. thats weird.
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, that is the reason
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, plug the modem in the internet port
<fiction> vic1ous, which one did you add the line i told you. the first or second one?
<vic1ous> fiction,  dvi/vga?
<vic1ous> fiction,  not sure honestly lol
<x_> hi    how i can run a program automatically when ubuntu starts ?! 4 example like Beryl
<Tarelerulz_man> If that is true when then does this computer get net and ther other one don't
<m0u5e> how do i change my dcc ports on xchat-gnome?
<fiction> vic1ous, http://www.pastebin.ca/660770
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, how you have it hooked up, you are not using the router really, it's like you're just using a switch
<fiction> vic1ous, use that. if it doesnt work, delete the line and comeback
<astro76> Tarelerulz_man, and one computer is able to get your IP from the modem
<vic1ous> fiction,  ok
<arooni> how do i run the dpkg reconfiguration thing?
<mrossow> anyone got an idea why composite -gravity doesnt wor with ubuntu, but with suse?
<ledemente> Hi all.
<fiction> Vic1ous, back
<fiction> Vic1ous, did it work?
<MarkC> hi how do i convert flv(flash video) to avi?
<arooni> what should i set my Video RAM at for my intel x3100 video card?  i have 2GB of ram
<Vic1ous> fiction,  well it didn't crash but i still have no taskbar when using window decorator beryl i have to switch it to kde
<arooni> in kb
<fiction> Vic1ous, link me to the link i linked you
<m0u5e> anyone know how to tweak dcc recieves using xchat gnome?
<ledemente> I was looking for a textbased music player. I remember there was one I used to use... I can't remember what it was called though.
<fiction> Vic1ous, i lost it lol.
<Vic1ous> what link? ur pastebin>?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  http://www.pastebin.ca/660770
<ledemente> A frontend for mpg123... that's what the description was.
<MarkC> ok, ive done it now. ffmpeg is love.
<fiction> Vic1ous, do you know how to rename files through terminal?
<astro76> !info moc | ledemente
<ubotu> ledemente: moc: ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (feisty), package size 182 kB, installed size 560 kB
<arooni> anyone?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  nope but i can learn =] 
<sauvin> m0u5e, why don't you install a real xchat?
<ledemente> astro76: nope... that wasn't it. : (
<astro76> ledemente, that's a good one though :)
<ledemente> Oh okay, I'll check it out. : )
<Vic1ous> fiction,  are you registered?
<THX-1138> markc - vlc videolan  - can convert any video it can play.
<fiction> Vic1ous, nope
<Vic1ous> fiction,  oh
<ledemente> I like the graphical installer on Ubuntu. But sometimes I wish the textbased one was still used (for all versions)
<ledemente> Or maybe if we were given a choice...
<m0u5e> sauvin: b/c xchat-gnome does everything i need to do and is simpler :)
<astro76> !info juice | ledemente
<ubotu> ledemente: juice: playlist editor / player frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.03pbuild1 (feisty), package size 105 kB, installed size 340 kB
<fiction> Vic1ous, but i see your PM. i replied. you got it?
<Vic1ous> fiction,  nope =[
<astro76> ledemente, that is a frontend for mpg123
<sauvin> It's also limiting.
<fiction> =/
<ledemente> I just installed that... in whinged at me. : (
<m0u5e> sauvin: it has a lot of the major features of xchat, its just doesnt have all the options visible -_-;
<bethany> give me your sould please
<bethany> soul * lol
<dariuskane> sorry already traded it for a cookie
<Arafangion> bethany: A mouldy cookie.
<bethany> dariuskane so your not worth the info or curse ?
<fiction> Vic1ous,
<Arafangion> bethany: A regular old cookie, not even a fortune cookie.
<Vic1ous> fiction,  yes?
<dariuskane> they said.. come to the dark side we have cookies... so I did
<bethany> is it an old rye cookie ?
<Arafangion> dariuskane: Remind me exactly what type they were again.
<fiction> Vic1ous, make a copy of your xorg.conf. name it bu
<fiction> for backup lol
<THX-1138> if you were loooking for a reaction you got it.  this is the Ubuntu channel now move on
<dariuskane> mine was chocolate chip
<Vic1ous> how would i do that
<Arafangion> Ahh, that's right.
<bethany> anyone here use linux or are you all wannabe losers ?
* mypapit hello all!!!
<bethany> dualbooting counts as wannabe losers
<Arafangion> bethany: Don't change the subject.
<astro76> !offtopic | bethany
<fiction> Vic1ous, k?
<ubotu> bethany: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bethany> arafangion tell me something I can use tomoore foo
<Vic1ous> fiction, how would i find it
<bethany> astro I'm an ubuntu guru :)
<bethany> Don't tell me your guys are sexiest :(
<fiction> Vic1ous, find what? the file? all youre doing now is making a copy of xorg.conf. press F2 to rename it and rename it whatever you want.
<Arafangion> bethany: Hey, why are you assuming that?
<fiction> attn
<bethany> just saying
<Vic1ous> fiction,  ohhh lol
<bethany> what's up anyone need help
<fiction> bethany, if youre a guru, maybe you can help me out. ive asked last night and tonight and no one knows =/
<fiction> Vic1ous, done?
<bethany> fiction what the deal user ?
<fiction> bethany, i figured out how to use gconf to change the background. but how to i change the theme?
<Vic1ous> fiction, almost sorry i had no clue what u were talkin bout
<ledemente> bethany... on what grounds are you calling us sexist?
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok. well now you should have xorg.conf and the copy of it in the same folder
<bethany> ledemente your cool ok ?
<ledemente> Of course I'm cool. I didn't need you to tell me. : )
<Vic1ous> fiction,  got it
<fiction> lol
<ledemente> Still, kudos on writing your home page with vim.
<fiction> Vic1ous, now paste this into your xorg.conf Option         "TwinView" "0"
<fiction>     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1200 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<fiction> Vic1ous, no wait
<bethany> if you can't change your theme it must be messed up
<fiction> Vic1ous, http://www.pastebin.ca/660781 make that your xorg.conf
<bethany> i use kubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<fiction> bethany, i can. but i need to know how to do it with gconf
<bethany> and ubuntu server
<porkpie> hi guy's might seem a silly queston but I have forgotten how to find an entry in a file using grep.   I need to search a directory full a files :S
<Vic1ous> ok if this goes wrong how do i rename the file from console
<Jork> Hello. I am new in linux and I am wondering  how to mount a partition for RW access using the GUI? Becouse I want to use and entire second disk with full write and save support.
<Vic1ous> fiction, ok if this goes wrong how do i rename the file from console
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok you can save. wont take effect till you restart x
<bethany> what is your default theme ?
<porkpie> I have read the man page but can't get the syntax right
<fiction> Vic1ous, but youll restart x. if it doesn't work, you rename xorg.conf to something else, and rename the backup to xorg.conf
<fiction> Vic1ous, you rename with mv
<fiction> fiction, to rename xorg.conf to 'del' you would do mv xorg.conf del
<Vic1ous> fiction,  ok got it
<fiction> Vic1ous, ok good luck
<bethany> mv to /dev/null if del
<fiction> what?
<bethany> Unless making a dumb
<Tarelerulz_man> I changed router and now everything works right
<bethany> well I'm going to bed you guys are lame
<Tarelerulz_man> I would plug the modem into the internet port and it would stopped work.
<arooni> can someone help me figure out why x doesn't start on my lenovo t61 with intel x3100 integrated graphics??  using intel driver....  screen flashes for a sec.... then goes black....
<vic1ous> fiction,  it didn't work
<vic1ous> fiction,  but renaming did lol
<fiction> vic1ous, lol
<fiction> vic1ous, hold on
<Tarelerulz_man> Thanks to everyone that try to help me .
<cploosh> hi guys
<cploosh> can see me... pls acknowledge
<vic1ous> anyone know how to make beryl, compiz start on bootup
<SlimeyPe1e> cploosh: see who?
<arooni> EE GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpart (No such file or directory) .... (WW) /dev/agpart is either not available or no memory is availble
<fiction> vic1ous, weird. look at your Section "Device" part
<cploosh> K... thanks for acknowledgement... cos i havent registered my nick yet.. so i was wondering whether u folks cud see me
<Ahmadinejad> hi
<fiction> vic1ous, mines a bit different. im gonna change again, well do the same stuff. dont forget how to rename lol
<cploosh> Got a qn..whats the sw called which helps you to create images of the OS...
<vic1ous> fiction,  lol ok
<cploosh> I know one is called the VirtualBox ..wats the other... thanks... i want to create an image of current Ubuntu installation.. :)
<fiction> vic1ous, http://www.pastebin.ca/660791
<vic1ous> fiction,  here we go
<cploosh> anyway thanks guys..found the software its called VMWare btw...
<Ted__> G'Day, i am having trouble mounting my Sata Drives, i have 2 partitions on a Raid 0 array. (a 40Gb partition and a 340Gb partition on 2*200Gb Sata drives).  I have read the help file on the ubuntu commuity site, and it says ubuntu doesnt support systems of type W95 Ext'd (LBA).  Can anyone help??
<vic1ous> fiction,  didn't work =p
<fiction> vic1ous, >=(
<vic1ous> fiction,  it was all working till i got greedy and installed compiz lol
<fiction> vic1ous, http://nlindblad.org/2007/01/28/no-window-borders-with-beryl-and-nvidia-aiglx/
<vic1ous> ill add those
<masterloki> could some one help me understand what this means
<masterloki> E:Malformed 3rd word in the Status line, E:Error occurred while processing initramfs-tools (UsePackage2), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<mtron_x86> hi ubntu'ers. I'm trying to configure my bluetooth keyboard to use it with mytht. My frontend runs on the same PC (but on the second Xscreen (via the TV - out of my nvidia Card). Is there a way to configure the xserver to use imput from the bluetooth keyboard exclusively for the second Xscreen which is running mythtv ? (also when the mouse is on the other screen)
<vic1ous> fiction,  i have music on and i cant find out where its coming from!!! make it stop
<vic1ous> fiction, even when i killed x it kept goin!
<fiction> vic1ous, that is the weirdest thing i've ever heard. i don't know. maybe firefox
<vic1ous> fiction,  lol maybe i was opening music i went to delete some and it started playing but no player is on
<vic1ous> brb
<KyleYankan> viclous, I commonly have that problem with vlc. Check with ps | ax grep <PROGRAM> with the audio player yo use, then kill the process
<vic1ous> fiction,  well it didn't crash but its still not working
<fiction> vic1ous, then i dont know. uninstall compiz?
<KyleYankan> viclous, I commonly have that problem with vlc. Check with ps | ax grep <PROGRAM> with the audio player yo use, then kill the process
<vic1ous> english kyle? =p
<Tarelerulz_man> Have any of you try to share some file with samba on ubuntu with a windows xp computer ?
<vic1ous> fiction,  i would if i knew how lol
<robert_> is there a small app which lets me reroute traffic from one port in one host to another port on the same host?
<fiction> vic1ous, synaptic
<vic1ous> fiction,  ohh
<fiction> vic1ous, search for compiz, then right click it and select uninstall, then click apply
<KyleYankan> Sorry viclous. Sometimes an application will continue running after the window is closed. What do you normally use to play music?
<vic1ous> vlc
<vic1ous> and bleep
<KyleYankan> try this in a terminal: "killall wxvlc". It will shutdown all your vlc sessions,
<robert_> I need to bounce external an connection (1.2.3.4:1234 to 127.0.0.1:1234)
<vic1ous> no process killed
<urilock> hey
<vlt> Hello. After an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system boots to runlevel "unknown" only and no daemons are started. When I run `telinit 3` (sic!) everything is fine. How can I fix this installation w/o loosing all of my user settings?
<Tarelerulz_man> is sharing with windows comman or I am the only one that wants to do that
<urilock> I finally got compiz installed and working. But my cube is a 2d square even if I have 4 desktops running. Any help?
<predaeus> robert_, what are you trying to achieve, as far as I know 127.0.0.1 is the internal ip address of your computer. so if 1.2.3.4 is your external one then it will be routed to 127.0.0.1 automatically.
<vic1ous> fiction,  brb restarting x now
<sauvin> 127.0.0.1 is called the "loopback device".
<predaeus> oh yes, sauvin is probably more correct
<PuteriKuSyg> hi
<Jordan_U> vlt, There is almost certainly a way to do a proper fix, but if you are desperate you can backup your /home and your package selection and you can then re-install with all your user settings / files and packages installed
<PuteriKuSyg> how to change default in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !cloning | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<PuteriKuSyg> how to change default init in ubuntu?
<PuteriKuSyg> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vic1ous> anyway to kill all processes
<Jordan_U> PuteriKuSyg, Change in what way?
<PuteriKuSyg> i want running init 3 default
<PuteriKuSyg> command line'
<fiction> vic1ous, all good?
<alesan> hi do you know if it is possible to remove the limit of one login at a time for the same user on Xdmcp?
<kimmey2k3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dariuskane> this is linux you could write an interface for your toaster ov en to make fajita if you really wanted to!
<kimmey2k3> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KyleYankan> alesan, are you talking about the same user?
<alesan> KyleYankan, sure: "for the same user"
<KyleYankan> Alesan, goto System->Administration_>Login Window
<dlx> hi, i have a dual head setup and just plugged in another monitor, now my second screen is always black except in the terminal. this seems to be unrelated to linux because i have the same problem if i boot windows. does anyone have any idea what the reason for this could be?
<KyleYankan> 4th checkmark down
<robert_> woot
<robert_> it worked
<Anoninon> Hi, I'm not having any luck with crontab.  The jobs aren't getting executed.
<snadg3> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<THX-1138> dlx - had similar troubles - nvidia-settings was able to overcome it. - didn't see what card you are using?
<snadg3> can anyone tell me why its complaining that i should fix my java version from 1.4.2? (feisty)
<dlx> my card is a geforce 6600 gt
<snadg3> azureus is not downloading torrents :(
<dlx> i already tried reconfiguring and reinstalling the nvidia drivers but nothing changed
<IrishDave> hey does anyone know the name of the program that give me the network control tool in the top right corner in gnome? it seems to have disappeared
<dlx> and as far as i can tell it works...but not under x
<THX-1138> dls - xorg.conf needs another "screen" added to it. - pardon me for being vague it is has been some months.
<urilock> can anyone help me turn my square desktop cube into a cube?
<dlx> well, it doesn't work with windows too so i guess it's more likely to be hardware related i have just no idea what the cause for this could be...
<THX-1138> dls - nvidia-settings should help you configure it quickly and graphically as a single omission or typo in xorg.conf will make it unusable.
<VoX> urilock: ...there are non-square cubes now?
<KyleYankan> Hypercubes, perhaps?
<cploosh> urilock : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<LiberCogito> urilock: open a window.
<urilock> its meant to be a cube when i go CTRL + ALT + drag or left or right
<cploosh> is this wat you are looking for
<urilock> if i drag and drop a window it stays on the same window
<urilock> even though i have 4
<dlx> i just don't get how it's possible that the monitor displays everything perfectly in the terminal and in bios but not when the gui is running...
<THX-1138> dlx - It gave me problems too googled everything even kernel mods - trust me nvidia-settings stands a VERY good chance of writing exactly the xorg.conf you need and easily.
<Tarelerulz_man> any of you had problem sharing samba shares with windows ? I  installed samba and then use the gui tool that come with ubuntu share my home folder and No thing
<dlx> THX-1138, thx i really appreciate you help, however the problem also exists on windows os
<dlx> so i doubt that it's caused by the xorg.conf
<THX-1138> dlx - you have piqued my curiosity. Does lshw or lspci "see" your second monitor?
<dlx> yeah, in the terminal both monitors display the same content, as is the case when booting, however, upon start of x11 (or winows) the second screen goes black, although it clearly gets a signal
<THX-1138> dlx - I am pretty sure the "Screen" section of xorg.conf needs a proper edit.
<StnD> dlx, i agree w. THX
<StnD> sounds like it's the xorg.conf
<THX-1138> dlx - Are you using "nvidia" as your display driver?
<dlx> yes
<THX-1138> dlx - Okay.
<Veriado> cool
<scubacoles> Hi all, wanting to know if there is any way I can auto mount my HFS+ partition, currently I have to enter an Admin password
<dlx> my xorg.conf looks exactly like it was with the old monitor...
<Jordan_U> scubacoles, Yes, just add it to your fstab
<exodos> I have problem with ltsp logging when i'm using sabayon. /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60sabayon_apply runs /usr/sbin/sabayon-apply which return 1 if profile is not specified for current user.
<Jordan_U> !hfs+ | scubacoles
<ubotu> scubacoles: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<StnD> dlx, yes, it needs to have the second screen added to it
<dlx> yeah it's already configured for dual head
<exodos> this stops whole Xsession script as there is set -e at the begginig. Is is ok?
<dlx> i just plugged in another monitor...
<dlx> they're both even the same resolution, same refresh rate etc
<Veriado> how to copy music from cds to the harddisk?=)
<Jordan_U> dlx, To be sure, you restarted X after connecting the second monitor?
<SlimeyPe1e> Veriado: using a ripper program such as grip
<Jordan_U> dlx, In Gutsy it won't be required but it still is in Feisty
<dlx> yeah, i restarted a few times while reinstalling and reconfiguring the nvidia drivers but that didn't change anything
<Veriado> is grip installed on ubuntu ?
<defrysk> sounjuicer is on ubuntu also a ripper
<THX-1138> dlx - <conjecture> Maybe a bios setting or a reboot will reset a hardware checksum bit </conjecture>
<THX-1138> dlx - after all it is "seen" by the OS.
<Veriado> defrysk: im using "Sound Juicer" right now, to listen to the music from the CD. Can i copy into a harddisk from it to?
<defrysk> Veriado, copy the cd ?
<dlx> hm...well i'll continue trying...thx for your help
<Veriado> defrysk: , ill give it a shot!
<THX-1138> dlx - Well best wishes and good luck. 0 I had the same problem.
<Konsole> can anyone help me with my css problem?
<scubacoles> OK I've read through those tips, but I'm no closer... The disk "mounts", in that I can see it, but to access it I need to enter my admin password how do I do that automatically
<alesan> KyleYankan, sorry I was called away. could you please repeat me which menu should I look for?
<alesan> KyleYankan, you remember I asked about the limit to one login per user on Xdmcp
<rgrig> guys, i'll need to install a pcmcia 3g modem in 15min. i never used pcmcia with linuxs and i was wondering if i just need to plug it in or is there something i need to configure
<rgrig> is there a more specific room where i can ask questions about pcmcia&ubuntu?
<smi> Is there a console based musicplayer that I could stream to a icecast server ?
<NForc3r> grr
<NForc3r> why is it that when i get wine it downloads me version 9.33 and the latest is 9.43
<NForc3r> i go to the winehq website and follow all the instructions and everything
<NForc3r> sudo apt-get install wine after the repositories
<NForc3r> and it still downloads that version of wine
<vlt> Jordan_U: I'd rather fix the problem than doing a complete clean install. Any idea how?
<ZAKhan> i have 2 ethernet cards in my pc how do i team them to act as one?
<vlt> ZAKhan: What exactly does "act as one" mean here?
<ZAKhan> vlt, to assing one ip to both of them
<laskar> halo
<Jordan_U> vlt, Can you restate your problem?
<ZAKhan> like under windows 2 or more ethernet can be teamed as one
<vlt> Jordan_U: After an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system boots to runlevel "unknown" only and no daemons are started. When I run `telinit 3` (sic!) everything is fine.
<NForc3r> do u guys know how to get rid of cedega
<vlt> Jordan_U: `telinit 2` doesn't help, `runlevel` still returns "unknown" then.
<Jordan_U> vlt, Did you upgrade with update manager or manually with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NForc3r> ??
<vlt> Jordan_U: upgrade-manager (adept asked me after normal update if I wanted to)
<NForc3r> guys?
<jak> Can anyone help me installing Adobe reader ?
<jmumo> KE ACES
<jmdc> I have many jpegs with incorrect exif creation dates. I'd like to correct them as best I can so that f-spot and digikam and other tools that organize jpegs by dates are more useful. Are there good tools that will solve this problem?
<vlt> ZAKhan: As kind of failover?
<jak> I have unpacked the tar.gz file and im left with a INSTALL file, im having problems running it as root
<ZAKhan> vlt, no as a bridge
<twager> Anyone any comments on the Brother laser printer range ?
<vlt> ZAKhan: aah, a bridge. I see. I think you need brctl or similar to assign several devices to a brX device.
<mani_> join #ltp
<Jordan_U> vlt, Then this is less likely the problem, but try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ( from a chroot if you need to ) as when upgrading manually it is needed to be run twice to fully transition from sysVinit to Upstart, but update-manager should have taken care of that
<mani_> #join #ltp
<dimitris> gia
<Jordan_U> vlt, Oh, nvm I thought you said Dapper -> Edgy
<jak> anyone?
<vlt> Jordan_U: I'll try.
<K3nto> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vlt> Jordan_U: I won't.
<ZAKhan> vlt, is there a howto?
<vlt> ZAKhan: Don't know any. Maybe in the ubuntu wiki.
<jmdc> jak: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<Jordan_U> vlt, It probably won't do anything, and it will prompt you before it does anyways, so try it and see what it wants to install / remove if anything.
<jak> jmdc, cheers
<DennisG> When i use the fglrx driver for my ati radeon 9550 card, my monitor says NO SIGNAL, and i cant find any errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34040/
<vlt> ZAKhan: I think you need to install the pkg "bridge-utils" and read its manpages.
<vlt> Jordan_U: I'll try.
<Jordan_U> DennisG, Do you know if the resolution and refresh rates are set correctly?
<DennisG> i think they are, Jordan_U, if i replace fglrx to ati it works
<Jordan_U> DennisG, What happens if you try to switch to tty 1 after starting X with fglrx ?
<DennisG> how can i do that?
<Jordan_U> DennisG, ctrl+alt+F1 ( ctrl+alt+F7 to get back into X )
<DennisG> oh
<DennisG> i've already tryed that, didnt work
* N3bunel saluta
<DennisG> Jordan_U, it just says NO SIGNAL and then my monitor goes into standbye
<whyking_> hi
<NForc3r> how do i remove cedega guys?
<aditsu> hi, how can I tell my ubuntu installation that I want to get rid of that gcj crap and don't want to ever see it again, and it should use sun's jdk instead?
<whyking_> I have a new logitech keyboard with function keys.. what do I have to do to make these working?
<etuardu> hi, my ubuntu don't recognize my network card (realtek rtl8139/810x family fast ethernet nic), what can i do?
<Frogzoo> whyking_: xmodmap - but there are other ways
<Frogzoo> aditsu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<anhHai-SG> help me
<aditsu> Frogzoo: thanks, trying...
<DennisG> Jordan_U, are you still here?
<Jordan_U> DennisG, Yes
<DennisG> ok:P
<Jordan_U> DennisG, I don't have any more ideas though :(
<DennisG> damnit
<kaushal> hi
<DennisG> so strange :S
<DennisG> Jordan_U, thanks anyway :-)
<kaushal> what is the codename for ubuntu 7.04
<DennisG> feisty fawn kaushal
<kaushal> I could not see in the website
<downhillgames> ATi X300SE PCI-e, Desktop Effects gives pure-white screen
<kaushal> is it mentioned there
<downhillgames> ATi X300SE PCI-e, Desktop Effects gives pure-white screen (using the "radeon" driver)
<anhHai-SG> please help me for hack per audition game
<downhillgames> uh how do i fix this?
<B52doc> Whats a good IRC client for Ubuntu ? I am using Colloquy on my mac right now
<DennisG> xchat B52doc :P
<kaushal> DennisG is it mentioned in the website www.ubuntu.com
<anhHai-SG> please help me for hack per audition game
<downhillgames> B52doc; xchat
<DennisG> kaushal, what do you mean?
<sayanriju> B52doc: xhcat, also pidgin is multi-protocol
<B52doc> DennisG: is there a way to setup audio notifications when you are mentioned etc ?
<DennisG> B52doc, i dont know
<dlx> hi, just wanted to say my monitor problem was due to a broke dvi cable :-/
<kaushal> can i have list of codename used in the present release and the earlier release
<B52doc> the main thing I am looking for is audio notifications when keywords are mentioned
<sayanriju> B52doc: yes.....in xchat u can acheive sumthng like dat using additional scripts
<B52doc> thanks guys :)
<DennisG> kaushal, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29 ?
<B52doc> I just battled my wireless network card and router for 5 hours
<B52doc> and unlike the law, I won ! ;)
<DennisG> diner!
<kaushal> Thanks DennisG
<kaushal> :)
<kaushal> one more thing about version release
<shulas> ola
<alejandrofer> ola
<kaushal> why after 7.04 its 7.10
<kaushal> why it is not 7.05
<MattJ> kaushal: It is <year>.<month>
<jrib> kaushal: 7.04 = 2007 April, 7.10 = 2007 october
<MattJ> So, 2007, October (10th month)
<kaushal> thanks :)
<B52doc> I have question about using an iPod with Amarok or Xmms, will it screw up my ipod's library file if I sync it with my ubuntu machine? Happened to me with pclinuxos, worked fine in linux but it was all screwed up when I connected it with my mac
<Veriado> i have big problems finding my wireless network
<alejandrofer> como te llamas
<jrib> !es | alejandrofer
<ubotu> alejandrofer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alejandrofer> dime algo
<larson9999> linux rocks
<Veriado> im glad u say so
<dlx> i'm curently using xmms on linux, winamp on windows, however i'm missing the media library feature of winamp 5, anyone know of a linux equivalent?
<larson9999> hmmm, for some reason flash seems to have quit crashing this computer.
<jrib> dlx: what features?
<B52doc> Amarok
<dlx> the media library and management of playlists...
<bullgard4> I am told that one could export a data bank table, which is stored in OO.o dB*.odb, via Calc to csv format: "Call the shortcut menu, select 'Copy'." If I move the cursor on the OO.o Base table and right-click, there does not appear a shortcut menu but rather an ofer to copy the current table field to the clipboard. The main menu of tb* does not offer an export function either.
<jrib> dlx: oh, if you just want a library try amarok like dlx said
<jrib> B52doc said*
<dlx> ok i will look into it thx
<B52doc> jrib: amarok is amazing definetly give it a try
<newzen> hi, some one experienced with create a custom cd?
<sayanriju> newzen: details plz....:D
<mok0> RMS is confirmed safe in Peru
<steffen> moin
<gnuskool> hello
<flush_> yo is msn connecting ?
<larson9999> hmmmm, this pc has been crashing when i use flash for a longggg time.  this morning after applying the vorbis updates, it's not crashing.
<alesan> is it possible to configure the console with light background? like on SUN's boxes
<larson9999> alesan: you mean the background color?
<alesan> larson9999, yes
<alesan> white instead of black
<larson9999> funnny though.  i applied the same updates on my laptop yesterday which wasn't crashing and got a crash :)
<larson9999> alesan: many terminal programs let you change colors.
<alfatau> hello, do you know a working method to mount an ftp server as a local directory?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> wanted to know whether canonical ltd is opening up office in India
<larson9999> alesan: which terminal program are you using?
<kaushal> so whom do i contact
<B52doc> anyone use gtkpod ?
<cafuego> me! me!
* cafuego jumps up&down excitedly
* kaushal confused
<cafuego> alfatau: fuse+ftp
<jrib> alesan: right click -> edit profile in gnome-terminal
<whyking_> what is the command for suspend2ram?
<B52doc> ok here is my situation, I dont want to sync my music with Ubuntu, just copy the music from my ipod to my desktop. Dont want to screw up the ipod's library file
<Frogzoo> whyking_: alias suspend='sudo pmi action suspend'
<cafuego> B52doc: Select the songs in gtkpod, right click the selction, select "export"
<whyking_> Frogzoo: thx
<cafuego> B52doc: btw, gtkpod doesn't screw up the library file.
<cafuego> B52doc: Well, the latest gtkpod doesn't, it knows about the various video formats
<B52doc> cafuego: thank god, my external hard drive is dead and this is the only copy of my music I have
<cafuego> ouch
<fulio> hi
<cafuego> actually, thanks for reminding me, i need to run a backup
<gnuskool> hi
<B52doc> yea 67 gigs all gone
<PLC__> where abouts can i locate the specs file on a linux system?
<gnuskool> if I run an public proxy server, offering anonymity and some punk gets up to nefarious activity with it, am I somehow liable or obligated to the law if they're after that person?Basically, is there comebacks with opening my proxy server to the public???
<cafuego> PLC__: specs file?
<Frogzoo> PLC__: specs file?
<Frogzoo> o_O
<cafuego> PLC__: Like /proc/cpuinfo?
<faileas> gnuskool: probably
<gnuskool> faileas, know where I can find out for sure?
<Frogzoo> gnuskool: typically no, if you don't monitor your server, you're not responsible for its use - ala isps non responsibility
<faileas> a lawyer
<gnuskool> Frogzoo, thanks
<faileas> not all places have common carrier
<gnuskool> failes, good suggestion, but i cant really afford one of them, cant even afford XP :D
<larson9999> gnuskool: regardless of wealth, noone can afford to run xp.  many just don't know it.
<jerod> ciao
<Tiggzz> real basic, nood question. but answer here will be quick. What is delete / del in the console?
<jrib> !cli > Tiggzz (see the private message from ubotu)
<K3nto> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tiggzz> rm, ta
<czajkoz> hi
<czajkoz> anyone know how to list processes or programs with their listen port
<Jork> hello. I am new in Linux And I want to use my second internal scsi disk in Ubuntu. How can I do to my system to recognize and allow RW acess to my second disk?
<Frogzoo> czajkoz: lsof
<czajkoz> Frogzoo but there are no ports
<Frogzoo> czajkoz: man lsof
<tom17bombadil> how do you autostart apps in ubuntu?
<Davo_Dinkum> What's the best way to connect to the net using a dial up modem in GNOME?
<jrib> !startup > tom17bombadil (see the private message from ubotu)
<Davo_Dinkum> In terms of having a GUI app to click "connect" with
<jrib> Davo_Dinkum: there's a panel applet I think
<Davo_Dinkum> jrib: I think that just monitors the modem
<Davo_Dinkum> It doesn't help you connect
<[Ramy] > tom17bombadil System->Preferences->Sessions
<Frogzoo> Davo_Dinkum: I just use pon/poff from cli
<jrib> !dialup > Davo_Dinkum (see the private message from ubotu)
<SoulChild> Hey all,.. just installed a command line system and than addes gnome-core and xorg,... but after gdm login metacity seems not to be started,... any ideas ?
<[Ramy] > how can i know if the firewall is running or not ?
<jrib> Davo_Dinkum: gnome-ppp is a frontend for wvdial apparently
<Davo_Dinkum> yeah i saw gnome-ppp, it looks like what i'm after
<jrib> [Ramy] : sudo iptables -L   lists all of your current iptables rules
<jrib> !firewall > [Ramy]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<fonsy7> hollla
<KyleYankan> Speaking of PPP. has anyone managed to get Verizon EVDO working?
<tom17bombadil> jrib: , [Ramy]  thank you!
<TiMiDo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-es
<THX-1138> We may be able to help you here but not many of us speak espanol.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there an app that will detect a serial dial-up modem?
<dragon> Davo_Dinkum: not really,
<THX-1138> us there a good app to translate IRC while in channel?
<stefano> HOW does one write / control the music / vids on their creative Zen under ubuntu 7.04??
<THX-1138> *is
<flash42> translate?
<B52doc> stefano: try amarok
* Jordan_U wasn't identified apparently :)
<SoulChild> Somehow metacity is not started after login, please help!
<stefano> B52doc, is there something that doesnt need half od the KDE environment to run??
<THX-1138> It would be nice to pipe IRC to a translation program.
<Frogzoo> stefano: audacious
<czajkoz> Frogzoo: thx i used sudo lsof -i  i have the progs with ports on which they listen thx :)
<Frogzoo> stefano: oh, not what you want
<stefano> Frogzoo, does audacious also rely on KDE??
<magi> hi all!
<battlesquid> my login script for tomcat doesn't work, how can i find out what went wrong? is there a certain log for init scripts?
<magi> I have some trouble while installing Sun Solaris 10 in VirtualBox.
<magi> It simply not work.
<B52doc> Stefano try Gnomad2
<magi> Does anyone have experienced installing Solaris by VirtualBox?
<stefano> yep, kk guys thanks for the help.. will try a few and see what i can get to work
<SoulChild> Hey all,.. just installed a command line system and than addes gnome-core and xorg,... but after gdm login metacity seems not to be started,... any ideas ?
<SoulChild> i have no window borders
<flash42> thats cool!
<flash42> :)
<Jork> ja res ste carji
<sayanriju> SoulChild: better install ubuntu-desktop instead!
<SoulChild> sayanriju: no i don't need all that stuff
<sayanriju> SoulChild: u sure metacity is included in gnome-core package?
<flash42> should be:)
<SoulChild> sayanriju: yes it is installed, cause when i type metacity in terminal everything is fine
<revilodraw> hi! how do i make ubuntu NOT look for my wireless network on startup? it doesnt seem to matter if i hit the kill switch or not, it hangs on the configuring network interfaces bit for a little while, which is annoying
<czajkoz> whot is the best lightweit manager ? i have xfce
<SoulChild> hmm i ll try by myself by
<flash42> soulchild?
<sayanriju> SoulChild: then y dont u add an entry in the autostart file?
<flash42> why don't you save your session?
<flash42> he left, you annoying
<flash42> (:
<flash42> b
<zombie_monkey> how do I install my laptop's wi-fi card? the atheros restricted drivers are enabled, what else do i ned to do?
<sayanriju> czajkoz: what manager?
<J-_> Is there a way to find out which chip I have so I can display it's temp in conky, specifically my mobo?
<varustah> fluxbox?
<revilodraw> how do i make ubuntu NOT look for my wireless network on startup? it doesnt seem to matter if i hit the kill switch or not, it hangs on the configuring network interfaces bit for a little while, which is annoying
<Satyr> I need some help with  my internet connection
<revilodraw> zombie: what type of card is it? r u using the proprietary drivers?
<varustah> enlightenment mayb
<czajkoz> sayanriju : windows manager
<revilodraw> satyr: whats wrong?
<sayanriju> czajkoz: file manager, window manager, login manager, etc?? whch one u want?
<zombie_monkey> yes, they were enabled by dafeult when i installed ubuntu
<sayanriju> ok
<sayanriju> czajkoz: i suggst u go for fluxbox
<sayanriju> but opinions vary!
<sayanriju> ;)
<varustah> cza enlightenment mayb
<revilodraw> zombie: say who u r addressing first... and they dont work?
<czajkoz> ;) stable and light
<Satyr> Well, I went to the help site and found my usb linksys drive and instlled a script then put in the information, bt it won't connect
<ZeuGiRDoR> I experiment random freezes with my GeForce 6200SE Turbocache using nvidia drivers (I've installed the nvidia-glx package available in the repositories), how can I solve this problem? If I install the latest version from nvidia.com it works fine, but I lose the restricted modules
<czajkoz> i try fluxbox thx
<sayanriju> czajkoz: the default xfwm is good enuf...stable and light@!
<zombie_monkey> revilodraw: well I don't see anything besides lo and eth0 with ifconfig
<zombie_monkey> or iwconfig
<revilodraw> ok zombie this is a network interfaces problem most likely... what i did was paste someone elses in and it worked
<varustah> cza there is a live cd with many dif managers, 1sec
<zombie_monkey> revilodraw: you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<revilodraw> zombie: yep
<THX-1138> ZeuGiRDoR, How can you tell if it's the video driver causing lockups?
<zombie_monkey> revilodraw: I have entries that I think are for the wireless card there, ath0 and wlan0
<Mas-Ganteng> alo
<ZeuGiRDoR> THX-1138, because with the latest version of the nvidia drivers downloaded from nvidia.com works fine, and also with nv driver
<suupaabaka_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jozsi> help topics: core, auth [50 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bash, cal, chucknorris, deepthought, demauro, dice, digg, dns, excuse, figlet, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, grouphug|confess, host, imdb, insult, iplookup|userip, karmastats|karma, keyword|forget|tell, lart, lastfm, markov|chat, math, movieplot|movietitle, nickserv, opme, qauth, quotes, realm, remind,
<jozsi> roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, rss, search|google, seen, slashdot, spell, threat, topic, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver; 2 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 3 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why]  (help <topic> for more info)
<revilodraw> zombie: save a copy of ur interfaces file, with a filename like interfacesold or something, and try my interfaces file...ill sent it to u if u want
<THX-1138> ZeuGiRDoR,  Ah, - okay.
<ZeuGiRDoR> THX-1138, the problem is with the nvidia-glx packaged officially in the ubuntu repos
<Satyr> revilodraw: Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to connect to my Linksys network, no matter what I do. Not that I know how to do much of anything.
<suupaabaka_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zombie_monkey> revilodraw: ok, let's try that
<Pici> !help
<jozsi> help topics: core, auth [50 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bash, cal, chucknorris, deepthought, demauro, dice, digg, dns, excuse, figlet, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, grouphug|confess, host, imdb, insult, iplookup|userip, karmastats|karma, keyword|forget|tell, lart, lastfm, markov|chat, math, movieplot|movietitle, nickserv, opme, qauth, quotes, realm, remind,
<jozsi> roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, rss, search|google, seen, slashdot, spell, threat, topic, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver; 2 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 3 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why]  (help <topic> for more info)
<revilodraw> satyr; i dont actually know what linksys is so i dint think i can help here
<[Ramy] > how can you know the id of the user ?
<J-_> How can I see what mobo I have? Is there a command I can use?
<Satyr> revilodraw: Just a type of router..
<revilodraw> satyr: wireless network?
<Davo_Dinkum> J-_: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you about the CPU
<Satyr> revilodraw: Yup.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<revilodraw> and u have the essid and the wep key correct...and the type of network etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Satyr> I, uh don't know.
<tureklai> is there any chance that i can bind a specific network interface to a specific application?
<revilodraw> satyr: just to let u know im no genius, but i might be able to help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> !info xnest
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 1352 kB, installed size 3504 kB
<revilodraw> satyr: have u ever gone into the modem interface page
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<Satyr> No.
<Satyr> Just the network settings
<revilodraw> satyr: google for 'linksys interface' and hopefully u will get some numbers... eg mine are 192.168.1.1 i put them in my browser and a screen comes up asking for username and password
<varustah> try .0.1 also
<Satyr> I did ipconfig while in windows and I have those
<teKnofreak> Does "apt-get uprade <package>" just upgrades that particular package or does "apt-get dist upgrade" ?
<Satyr> The static IP
<dragon> teKnofreak: apt-get update does the apt sources.list upgrate and that's it,
<tureklai> revilodraw maybe u know how to bind specific network IF to specific app
<teKnofreak> dragon, "upgrade" not update
<EvilDin_> hi when i start ubuntu, it loads and then some to console where you can login but then some programs are runed and are displayed over that filed for loging and doesn't look nice, probably is sth wrong with process ordering, what can i do?
<dragon> teKnofreak: man apt
<Satyr> And I input all of those numbers into the network settings dalog
<tureklai> t
<revilodraw> satyr: no this is just seeing if you can talk to the modem or not...in your browser type in 192.168.1.1 and tell me what happens
<teKnofreak> dragon, am trying to upgrade only "amarok", running "apt-get upgrade amarok" tries to upgrade all installed packages
<revilodraw> tureklai: sorry but i have no idea what u mean, let alone being able to fix it lol
<dragon> teKnofreak: man apt =)
<dragon> you'll learn
<teKnofreak> dragon, ok ok :)
<Davo_Dinkum> revilodraw: You need to do "apt-get install amarok"
<Satyr> Could not establish connection to the server
<tureklai> revilodraw lol two lan connections, both have internet.. i need one application to use one lan connection, and the rest of apps use the other lan conn
<sayanriju> teKnofreak: apt-get install amarok
<dragon> if it upgrade those packages is because the program needs them to upgrade
<revilodraw> satyr: ok well is ur wireless symbol flashing or illuminated?
<THX-1138> How do i lower the priority of a running process?
<revilodraw> satyr: u r using a laptop right?
<Pici> THX-1138: man renice
<revilodraw> tureklai: no, but i like the thought of it
<SeveredCross> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SeveredCross> (just for my own benefit, I just forgot to make it a pM)
<THX-1138> Pici - "renice" Many Thanks :)
<Satyr> the computer I'm workng on, is a desktop
<Satyr> With a usb wireless g-card
<itguru> After having a massive LAN party last night, go belly up, because I let someone else run the servers, we wanna have a revival of some old skool multi-player  FPS - any ideas
<tureklai> revilodraw yes many do, but nooone know the answer
<tureklai> i am searching for an answer for two days, cant find it..
<Geek_> itguru: can't go wrong with ID's stuff ;)
<revilodraw> satyr: never used a desktop with wireless sorry, and pardon me for saying so, but i dont really see the point...unless you have multiple computers in your house
<THX-1138> it guru run a preset qemu/vmware disk image?
<Geek_> Satyr: what make, type?
<Satyr> Yea, we have four...
<revilodraw> tureklai: what prog u want to use the 1st connection?
<PriceChild> tureklai, so you have a gateway on each lan connection?
<THX-1138> load it from an external usb drive?
* Geek_ tended to test wifi USB on vmware first ;)
<Satyr> Geek_: You mean desktop or wireless g-card?
<tureklai> PriceChild exactly, diffrent IPs..
<Geek_> wireless G card
<tureklai> on internet
<Geek_> desktop doen't atter
<PriceChild> tureklai, so what application needs to use the "different" gateway?
<Satyr> I did test it on VMware first and it auto-cnnected.
<Satyr> Linksys
<PriceChild> tureklai, is there no way in it to change proxy etc. ?
<tureklai> PriceChild lets say flashget.
<Geek_> which means it should work
<suupaabaka_> I've asked a question in #ubuntu-effects and it seems most people are idle there, so I'll ask it here. Videos don't play when I enable Desktop Effects. Is there a workaround?
<Satyr> It should.
<Geek_> yup, linksys almost always works ;)
<Satyr> But it doesn't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54890DC4.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by PriceChild
<tureklai> PriceChild my two lan connections have diffrent internet speeds.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Geek_> bleh :(
<findmewhere> Hello
<PriceChild> tureklai, so does flashget let you change the proxy/default gateway in its options ?
<findmewhere> I am interested to open port 22,
<Satyr> Maybe I'm doin something wrong?
<findmewhere> How can I do it?
<tureklai> PriceChild but the one which has a higher speed than other, has only 80/443 port open
<tureklai> ed
<tureklai> .
<findmewhere> Is there any specific command?
<PriceChild> findmewhere, you don't open a port.
<PriceChild> findmewhere, you install a server that listens on it.
<PriceChild> findmewhere, what do you really want to do?
<Geek_> gah
<tureklai> PriceChild if would do that i wouldnt sit here and ask questions :)
<tureklai> it
<tureklai> it*
<Geek_> i just had a IRC server go belly up after a power outage
<findmewhere> PriceChild: how I can enable port 22?
<Geek_> i spent a day getting it up ><
<sayanriju> suupaabaka_: try searching ubuntuforums...i thnk i saw sumthng there
<Geek_> findmewhere: for SSH?
<PriceChild> findmewhere, no.... what do you _really_ want to do?
<findmewhere> Yes
<PriceChild> findmewhere, so you want to install an ssh server?
<Geek_> install openssh-server
<findmewhere> I need that people will be able to connect my box through ssh
<BetaTester> Hi. Anybody familiar with GhostScript here? Please respond if any.
<PriceChild> findmewhere, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<suupaabaka_> sayanriju: Will do.
<Geek_> <3 openssh ;)
<tureklai> PriceChild so got any ideas?
<tureklai> got two working lan connections
<tureklai> both with internet
<findmewhere> If I don't have sound, what can be the problem?
<tureklai> but my all apps just using one.
<findmewhere> I am using Sony Vaio
<Geek_> findmewhere: dosen't matter
<tureklai> how can i manage some apps to use diffrent lan connection
<PriceChild> tureklai, Yeah I've just gave said.... in the options of "flashget", can you specify a different proxy/gateway
<tureklai> for internet access
<PriceChild> !sound | findmewhere
<ubotu> findmewhere: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> BetaTester: I'm not familiar.  But... if you dont get a response here you could try in #ghostscript
<Geek_> ahh
<Geek_> oops ;)
<else> http://www.codejacked.com/restarting-windows-without-restarting-your-pc-vista-or-xp/
<tureklai> PriceChild wtf u r talking about, i need not a proxy i need to use other lan connection..
<Geek_> dosen't matter was vaio and openssh not viao and sound ;)
<else> is there anything like this for linux?
<tureklai> gateway? no gateway. just proxy.
<BetaTester> Pici, #ghostscript is dead :(
<Pici> BetaTester: :(
<PriceChild> tureklai, the point is... you want to tell flashget to use a different gateway and force it onto a different ip
<tureklai> so i select HTTP GET the type of 'proxy' then in address i write the ip of diff lan connection
<tureklai> ?
<tureklai> or the gateway of diff lan connection?
<tureklai> and even so, what port it should be ?
<tureklai> this aint a proxy
<Hobbsee> else: ctrl+alt+backspace
<PriceChild> tureklai, I don't know sorry,
<EvilDin_> hi, problem how can i set that console-screen.sh would run after rc.local
<ArPharazon> Hi all, I just got a laptop with Vista Home Premium on it, I want to install ubuntu and dual boot, but Gnome Partition editor couldn't resize my ntfs partition.
<tureklai> DAMN, nobody knows the answer..
<Anoninon> Hi, I have a script that runs fine from the CLI, but not via crontab.
<jrib> Anoninon: what does the script do?  What does your crontab line look like?  Does it run at all?
<gnuskool> 56
<Anoninon> jrib: the script deletes a file, downloads a file and the refresh the desktop.  the crontrab is 0,15,30,45 * * * * /sbin/command-name
<ArPharazon> Can anyone help me resize an ntfs partition or should I just do it from the windows side?
<Anoninon> jrib: tail /var/log/syslog shows it running
<Geek_> its vista or XP?
<gnuskool> ArPharazon, in terminal run sudo fdisk -l paste into paste bin
<Anoninon> jrib: and the script uses absolute paths
<Geek_> and is it the system partition?
<jrib> Anoninon: Can you pastebin the script?  Do you get mail from cron?
<ahmet_> ubuntudan anlayan arkada varm?
<THX-1138> ArPharazon, I have good luck with both the Ubuntu install disk and a live gparted cd.
<ArPharazon> vista
<Anoninon> jrib: at one point I did :\
<jrib> Anoninon: what did it say?
<THX-1138> ArPharazon, what problem are you seeing?
<Anoninon> jrib: lol I have no idea.
<Geek_> ArPharazon: then do it from vista
<ahmet_> mrb
<david003> hello. how can i launch something from the main menu but with root priviliges? i want to set an icon that always starts with root priviliges
<ArPharazon> I booted from the live cd and used the install icon, didn't see any resize option so I tried gnome partition editor.
<gnuskool> AArPharazon, give more info on this, or alternatively use the gparted livecd
<ArPharazon> Said it couldn't resize it.
<aum> what's the best way to convert an animated gif to a sequence of PNG frames?
<gnuskool> rPharazon, are you running it from a console?
<ArPharazon> There's a few pages of lines saying "Cluster accounting failed at 495095 (0x78df7): extra cluster in $Bitmap"
<ArPharazon> No.
<biblio8> oyee
<biblio8> no ablas latino?????????
<gnuskool> APharazon, can you paste the output in paste bin?
<Anoninon> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m4279b54f
<biblio8> eeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn?????????'
<ArPharazon> ok
<Geek_> !es > biblio8
<THX-1138> ArPharazon, I have seen that too. - sometimes because i pressed the [power button and windows didn't shut down cleanly so there was an error on disk. - checkdisk might work to clear things up.
<gsymcps> ola putones
<jrib> Anoninon: does log_me.log get filled?
<THX-1138> ArPhanon - defragmenting the disk can sometimes help after checkdisk. (Though it seems to take forever.)
<Anoninon> jrib: only via echo "Done"
<Anoninon> it's strange.
<ArPharazon> http://pastebin.com/d24ea5ac1
<jrib> Anoninon: ah, well change > to >> in the last line
<attunix> Hi. I'm trying to use Ardour, but I keep getting an error about a JACK not being connected. Please help.
<Anoninon> jrib: even before I added that the file was blank
<ArPharazon> Ah I see that must've been it. I didn't shut it down properly.
<Anoninon> jrib: I had to add that last bit to even know it was completing.
<ArPharazon> Thanks for the help.
<THX-1138> ArPharazon, Windows created a file fragment with a poweroff shutdown. gparted didn't want to add another error interpreting it.
<jrib> Anoninon: put "2>&1" before your redirections
<Anoninon> jrib: ok, what does that do ?
<jrib> Anoninon: right now you're only redirecting stdout to log, this will make stderr go to stdout
<Anoninon> k
<Anoninon> jrib: so ... 2>&1 >>$log .. ?
<cuca> #ubuntu
<jrib> Anoninon: yep
<jrib> Anoninon: argh, that doesn't seem to work.  Looks like it should be: command >> foo 2>&1
<Anoninon> k
<Anoninon> thx
<SoulChild> Metacity does not start automaticcly, what did i do wrong when installing it? i installed gnome-core xorg and gdm ,... but i always have to start metacity manually after login :(
<GhoSt_DoG> Hi, i have automake1.9 (/usr/share/aclocal/smpeg.m4:13: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_SMPEG  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal') what i need to do for work? Thank's.
<SoulChild> how to i get a shortcut to my home folder on my gnome desktop ?
<jrib> !icons > SoulChild (see the private message from ubotu)
<flash42> SoulChild: you parted last time
<flash42> save your session
<sipior> GhoSt_DoG: fix the definition of AM_PATH_SMPEG in the file mentioned. are you mixing and matching automake versions?
<flash42> SoulChild: gnome-session-save
<Tommy> hi everyone
<Anoninon> jrib: hrm.. it downloads the file fine.. I think the issue is the xfdesktop --reload needs to be run as a regular type user and not as cron.
<SoulChild> flash42: do i need to install that package ?
<jrib> Anoninon: save the errors to a log too, but you probably need to set DISPLAY
<flash42> SoulChild: gnome-session-save saves your current gnome session, by what means you need installing gnome? you have it, correct?
<flash42> after you load metacity, save your session
<SoulChild> flash42: yes i have it but after gdm login i have no window borders, so i type metacity in terminal and everything appers but if i close terminal borders disappear again :(
<xero9364> I have a question about LoCo. If I have 2 houses in different states of the US, which LoCo team do I talk to?
<flash42> start metacity, save your session and restart gdm
<Anoninon> jrib: I set the display (DISPLAY=:0.0) , still no dice.
<jrib> xero9364: why not both?
<jrib> Anoninon: how did you set it?
<xero9364> Sweet i get 2 teams!
* xero9364 does the happy dance
<Pici> xero9364: I doubt the loco teams even care if you live in the state that you participate in. Just as long as you participate :)
<Anoninon> jrib: DISPLAY=:0.0
<else-> http://www.codejacked.com/restarting-windows-without-restarting-your-pc-vista-or-xp/
<else-> is there anything like this for linux?
<jrib> Anoninon: you made it:  DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/xfdesktop --reload
<Pici> else-: Looking...
<xero9364> Restart X is mostly what is needed unless its a kernel update. Then you have to reboot.
<sipior> else-: sadly, i'm getting a 503 error on that link atm
<else-> oh could be the digg effect
<Anoninon> jrib: 1 sec..
<else-> it says you can reboot windows without actually rebooting the whole computer
<Pici> else-: Isnt loading for me either.  The command to restart x. is: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pici> else-: Otherwise I dont think that it really applies under Linux.
<sipior> else-: you mean just the graphical interface? that can certainly be done, as Pici says
<xero9364> "Reboot" is usually meant as "Log out and back in" or "Restart X"
<else-> okay, that's what i wanted to know. thank you.
<xero9364> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace if you run gdm
<else-> no, i know how to restart x :)
<krum> things look prettyv hopeless.
<SoulChild> can someone check if there must be a metacity entry in autostarted appplicatins in Configuration menu , please ?
<zombie_monkey> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-505585.html
<else-> but i wanted to know if it's possible to reboot (= reloading the kernel) without rebooting the entire system
<xero9364> For ubuntu, I remember removing metacity and it screwed up the desktop and wouldn't let my customized startup programs run.
<Hobbsee> else-: reloading the kernel?  no
<else-> alright. thanks
<Pici> else-: Not to my knowledge
<else-> thanks
<Hobbsee> else-: wouldnt be many needs to reload the kernel, though
<xero9364> I was basically screwed. All i could do was restart x and fix it under failsafe, really. Didn't even have a window manager.
<Hobbsee> else-: reloading modules, etc, is simple (modprobe -r foo, modprobe foo)
<flash42> SoulChild: there is nothing like that
<flash42> !please | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<SoulChild> hmmm :(
<flash42> :)
<SoulChild> okay
<flash42> did you saved your session after loading metacity?
<xero9364> Patience, to me, is use compiz to bend the bitchx window.
<SoulChild> no i ll try right now and come back in then
<bluesign2> anyone know a video editing commandline tool with chromakey support?
<xero9364> Not cli but i think cinelerra is pretty good.
<bluesign2> xero9364: i need to do something like videomix on demand, so cli is my only way
<xero9364> Sorry. I'm a newb to the whole Linux thing.
<bluesign2> thanks a lot anyway
<faileas> erm... command line, and video editing... how are you gonna see what your doing? ;p
<ico86> i forgot command to install flash player from konsole. os is ubuntu 7.04
<bluesign2> faileas: i will always mix two videos, one with chromakey :) don't need to see them all the time :)
<jrib> ico86: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<ico86> thanks
<xero9364> ico86: Firefox installs it for me when I try to use it and I don't have it (although it never does it now because i have it
<xero9364> )
<Anoninon> jrib: now in syslog I get (mailed 58 bytes of output but got status 0x0001)
<Anoninon> this is such a nightmare.
<jrib> Anoninon: heh, can you read the mail?
<Anoninon> all I'm trying to do is add one stupid job to cron, a script which executes 3 commands.
<Anoninon> how do I read this mail ?
<flash42> Anoninon: did you try any other job done with cron?
<Anoninon> flash42: I don't follow, what do you mean?
<flash42> try a job that works
<Anoninon> flash42: there are no other jobs listed. I have no idea what jobs 'work'.
<flash42> after it you will know that you can make something work with it
<jrib> Anoninon: 'mutt' should just work after you install it.  But did you get anything sent to log_me.log as well?
<flash42> ehehe
<Anoninon> flash42: /var/log/syslog shows the thing is executing
<flash42> yepp
<Anoninon> jrib: shows the same thing as always, that the file is downloaded and that is all.  no error messages.
<jrib> Anoninon: after adding >> $log 2>&1  to the third command?
<Anoninon> jrib: /var/mail/jur: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<Anoninon> while running mutt.
<Anoninon> wonderful.
<jrib> Anoninon: that's ok, just means no mail was sent there
<jrib> let cron fail again maybe
<flash42> ?
<Anoninon> I swear if I find out ubuntu is causing this I'm removing it right away.
* N3bunel brb mananc
<flash42> :D
<flash42> you should have a tea and calm down
<Anoninon> this is insane. it took me 2 seconds to write the script now it's 1.5 hours to convince cron to run it.
<jrib> Anoninon: what is it supposed to do anyway?
<Anoninon> jrib: it's replacing my wallpaper with the current sat. shot of America from NASA
<Anoninon> jrib: finally I got an error (as sent via mail) (xfdesktop:9479): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Anoninon> finally something makes sense.
<Ben_Cs> hello. i installed nautilus-open-terminal, but still don't have the option on right click inside nautilus. please help!
<jrib> Anoninon: are you running this in your user's crontab?
<Anoninon> jrib: yes
<Ben_Cs> never mind. problem solved
<Anoninon> http://pastebin.com/m24ceeadb
<jrib> Anoninon: I just created a crontab and it runs a script with nothing more than "DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/xfdesktop --reload" and works fine (I see my desktop flicker and get no error mail)
<bl00dfox> hi guys!
<Anoninon> jrib: I just posted a pastebin of the script
<jrib> Anoninon: if you want to do it that way, write "export" before DISPLAY
<bl00dfox> i need help with COmpiz
<Pici> Anoninon: Perhaps your xwindows session isnt on 0.0
<Anoninon> jrib: k
<bl00dfox> i followed the guide exactly
<Pici> !effects | bl00dfox
<ubotu> bl00dfox: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<bl00dfox> okay
<bl00dfox> thanks
<Anoninon> Pici: how can I determine what my session is ?
<Pici> Anoninon: `echo $DISPLAY` from a terminal window
<hullabulla> /leave
<Anoninon> Pici: thanks, it is :0.0
<thedash> I'm having some troubles, I have a command that works fine in the terminal, but doesn't do anything when put into a launcher
<jrib> thedash: what command?
<thedash> it uses 'vncviewer'
<bl00dfox> i dont think theres anyone at ubuntu-effects
<jrib> thedash: that's the full command?
<bl00dfox> thanks anyway
<thedash> vncviewer -passwd ~/.vnc/passwd 192.168.2.20:0.0
<jrib> thedash: try /home/whatever instead of ~
<thedash> jrib :: bleh, that definitely didn't work yesterday :X
<sayers> Hello. On my moms laptop it says the packages arent authentacated?
<thedash> thanks though :P
<Pici> sayers: Do a `sudo apt-get update`
<Davo_Dinkum> Pici: will that update the signatures as well?
<Anoninon> jrib: you're my hero ! it works not with export DIPLAY=bla
<sayers> Pici, Alright. In a minute. I dont think that fixs the problem though.
<Anoninon> jrib: not=npw
<Anoninon> now even...
* jrib gets the idea :)
* genii sips a coffee
<Pici> Davo_Dinkum: Usually does.
<Davo_Dinkum> ok
<Davo_Dinkum> G3
<andyp_> no enough space on disk is the error message have 13 gigs with fiesy fresh install download manager downloads the 4.7 gig file while putting bits together get the error message
<Vince> hi
<Vince> someone know how to get the battery level of a Keyboard/Mouse BT ?
<skyfalcon866> i have senstive data to delete
<Anoninon> jrib: here are the results :) http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/9501/testlj5.png
<kon> has anybody got dual screen working with one TFT and one CTR in the same resolution but different refresh rate? (nvidia)
<forum2006> hey, does the network-manager-openvpn in feisty with pre-shared keys actually work at all?
<Anoninon> anyways, thanks for the help, im out.
* N3bunel back
<JDahl> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 i386 on a new Fujitsu lifebook E8310,  and also right away the installation aborts and dumps me to a BusyBox terminal
<JDahl> anyone has a suggestion of how to diagnose the problem?
<Pici> !away > N3bunel (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dellect> JDahl: man, i'd like to share my local internet network with windows network users
<defrysk> JDahl, try the alternative install cd perhaps ?
<dellect> can you helpme?
<dellect> PLEASE HELPME
<Pici> !patience | Davo_Dinkum
<ubotu> Davo_Dinkum: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> ...
<mars> #trivialoft
<Pici> dellect: Read above.
<dellect> Pici, where?
<luke_> does anybody know on how to get answers for a corse online???
<dellect> i speak best inglish
<dellect> no?
<Pici> dellect: You can use firestarter to do connection sharing, let me find you a link.
<luke_> 
<Pici> dellect: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<dellect> Pici, thank you
<dellect> Pici i love you
<dellect> (L)
<skyfalcon866> how can i delte senstive files
<luke_> i need to find answers for a Cert 3 Course ???
<andyp_> no enough space on disk is the error message have 13 gigs with fiesy fresh install download manager downloads the 4.7 gig file while putting bits together get the error message
<luke_> any 1 know any links?
<Pici> !offtopic | luke_
<Davo_Dinkum> skyfalcon866: Look for a program called "scrub"
<ubotu> luke_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> skyfalcon866: Or "shred"
* genii offers everyone a coffee
<Davo_Dinkum> lol coffee
<luke_> ok thanks
* dgjones wonders if genii delivers?
<skyfalcon866> will it safely delete it though? because on wikipedia it said the file can still recovered if used on a journaling filesystem like ext3 jfs
<Davo_Dinkum> Pici: oops, thanks
<Pici> Davo_Dinkum: It was meant for someone else, sorry.
<Davo_Dinkum> np
<genii> dgjones If you're in downtown Toronto, sure :) Otherwise yer on yer own
<skyfalcon866> or to put it simple can it still be recovered on a journaling file system?
<krammer> The composite extension is not available?
<krammer> i am try to enable desktop effects
<dgjones> genii, looks like i'm making my own :)
<Pici> skyfalcon866: The manpages for shred says that its ineffective on ext3 systems mounted in journaled mode.  I believe that the default mount mode for ext3 systems is ordered mode, so it doesnt apply. Check the shred and mount manpages if you want to look yourself.
<shagggy> skyfalcon866: by default, ext3 doesn't journal the file data, and jfs never does, so if you've got a program that overwrites the file's data before deleting the file, the journal won't be an issue
<skyfalcon866> ok
<Pici> Or what shagggy said :)
<shagggy> Pici: what you said was just as clear :-)
<skyfalcon866> does ext3 journal metadata only?
<B-rabbit> hi
<ripper> hi
<ripper> can we help you B-rabbit
<B-rabbit> yes,i am writing my question...i sec
<joenavelh> hi is micheil around
<joenavelh> it from NIce Gambia
<B-rabbit> i want install another OS and run it via Vmware player....do i have to make a partition to do that?
<sipior> B-rabbit: no
<slingintacos> anyone in here get the apache2 updates this morning?
<flash42> :D
<B-rabbit> sipior: wat do i have to do
<B-rabbit> ?
<sipior> B-rabbit: read the VMware documentation :)
<B-rabbit> ok
<ripper> B-rabbit why not just use virtualbox ?
<slingintacos> i wanna know if it's going to effup my server if i install them
<B-rabbit> ripper: what's that/
<sipior> B-rabbit: but basically, you'll install VMware, which will create a file it will use as a "partition", and then you fire up VMware, and install as normal
<B-rabbit> ?
<eifzon_> anyone can recommend some good torrent clients for gnome?
<ripper> B-rabbit its just like vmware except its free
<slingintacos> eifzon_
<slingintacos> azureus
<dgjones> !torrent | eifzon_
<ubotu> eifzon_: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ripper> eifzon_ deluge ?
<krammer> I want to enable desktop effects, but I get an error mess the composite extension is not available?
<defrysk> eifzon_, transmission , the latest version fom getdeb.net
<eifzon_> defrysk: ok
<ripper> krammer cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep composite
<slingintacos> but, if you sudo apt-get install azureus, make sure you sudo apt-get install restricted-extras first
<krammer> ok ill try that
<defrysk> eifzon_, I believe its version8
<slingintacos> anybody with the apache?
<cwraig> hi all how can i kill xorg on my ubuntu (just for this boot) to save resources?
<ripper> paste me the output of that krammer
<eifzon_> defrysk: 0.8
<Smegzor> I have an ubuntu install cd (7.04) and it won't let me create a partition larger than 200Gigs.  If I try I just get error can't have end before the start.  Is this a bug?  The drive had a partition larger than 200Gigs from a previous Ubuntu install.
<defrysk> eifzon_, ok :)
<krammer> nothing it goes to the next line
<ripper> interesting
<ripper> try adding this to the end of the xorg.conf
<krammer> ok
<ripper> sec
<sipior> Smegzor: this a clean drive?
<ripper> Section "Extensions"
<ripper>   Option "Composite" "enable"
<ripper> EndSection
<ripper> add that to xorg.conf @ krammer
<Smegzor> no I am reformatting it.  It did exactly the same to my last install which was a clean drive (320 gigs)
<Smegzor> I selected manual partition during install as I wanted to set my own partition sizes.
<ripper> krammer once you get done doing that, restart X by doing ctrl alt backspace , and then try again :)
<Smegzor> I know it will use the entire drive without a problem if I let it, but I don't want that.
<krammer> still puzzled
<coma> Ok, Gaim is cool and all but theres a whole new version out. How do I install its new version Pigin? Im not sure where to get it or anything becasue I dont really know what to look for on the site.
<kiwi_> 
<sipior> Smegzor: and there are no remaining partitions? all have been removed?
<coma> pidgin*
<Smegzor> I have the swap partition still.  I'll remove it and try again
<ripper> krammer how so?
<SlimeyPe1e> coma: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<ripper> if you didnt restart X its not going to work
<krammer> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep composite what should i add to this line?
<coma> thanks.
<ripper> umm
<ripper> krammer do this
<ripper> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ripper> go all the way to the bottom
<ripper> add that.
<Mind-bOgglEd> hi hope all are well today
<ripper> then save it
<Smegzor> Its still doing it and free space is the last thing on the drive
<ripper> then restart X
<sipior> Smegzor: isn't free space the only thing on the drive?
<krammer> ok
<Smegzor> I'll whipe the drive completely and start over
<rickey> goodmorning everyone
<sipior> Smegzor: that'd be safest, i think
<krammer> im in the conf file
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: COuld you restate your problem when you get a chance.. Just woke up here and trying to catch up
<ripper> krammer go all the way to the bottom and add that section that i gave you earlier
<ripper> this: Section "Extensions"
<ripper>   Option "Composite" "enable"
<ripper> EndSection
<Smegzor> it might be that my approach is wrong but recently I always strike this error.
<bobbob1016> I'm not sure if this is an Opera issue, or Ubuntu, but when I copy and paste something in Opera, and also in Firefox I think, and close Opera or Firefox, it clears the clipboard, and I can't paste that anymore.
<krammer> add it at the bottom after end seciton
<ripper> yes
<ripper> those 3 lines
<Smegzor> I am trying to have a small boot partition first (100mb), then a 1mb swap, and the rest of the drive for /
<ripper> just as they appear
<Mind-bOgglEd> i am a nightmare.b newbie.Can anyone tell me how i get a usb bluetooth up and running ?sorry if this is a dumb question
<Pici> Smegzor: Why only 1mb of swap?
<Mind-bOgglEd> a
<ripper> 1mb swap? heh thats not gonna work very well
<sipior> Smegzor: i presume you mean 1gb for swap :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: First partition for XP or something?
<Mind-bOgglEd> ?
<Smegzor> yeah sorry
<Smegzor> pffft  XP
<Smegzor> this is a linux file server.  XP is not allowed
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: Are you crteating an extended partition and putting logical swap into that?
<ripper> Smegzor good rule of thumb ... swap = size of mem X 2
<Smegzor> all primary atm
<sipior> Smegzor: is the disk known good, btw?
<Arafangion> ripper: That is no-longer a good rule of thumb.
<Smegzor> very good disk
<mars> how to set permissions so my user can burn
<ripper> Arafangion why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: What error are you getting?
<krammer> ripper save?
<Smegzor> hang on.  still having another go.  'Can't have the end before the start'
<ripper> krammer yes.
<ripper> then restart X
<Arafangion> ripper: 8 GB of swap is useless. That "rule" actually arose from a time when the linux kernel was more limited with swap, and actually wanted that amount of swap relative to memory.
<Smegzor> the instructions on the prepare partitions page (installer) don't go into any detail really.
<sipior> actually, the "rule" predates linux by a ways
<mars> !! burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sipior> you're right, though, it is definitely outdated
<krammer> ripper: should I try to enable desktop effects now
<ripper> sipior shows you how long i've been using nix for :P
<Smegzor> i got the error again..  trying again with a logical partion
<sipior> swap == memory is probably right, but disk space is so cheap anyway...
<ripper> krammer did you hit ctrl alt backspace
<ripper> and restart X ?
<krammer> no
<Smegzor> no go unless I set the size under 200gigs
<ripper> do that
<ubuntu> Hello im finding it difficult to merge two Ext3 partitions together with Gparted can anyone help me?
<sipior> ripper: yeah, i know the feeling :)
<ripper> sipior i've been using since slack 9
<Smegzor> i use ext3 always
<ripper> well about 8 months before then
<coma> when i try to instal the .deb file for pidgin it says the status database area is locked by another process. any ideas ?
<prince> Enter text here...hi
<rickey> i also  am a compelte newbie in ubuntu, would realy like to understand what i need to do ,so i can listen to internet radio on line
<Arafangion> sipior: Suppose the 4GB of swap was used, how slow would the system be?
<Smegzor> stuff it.  I'll partition with Knoppix :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Are you trying to do it from livecd.. and what are on those partitions?
<sipior> Arafangion: not very i suspect. that would depend on how it was utilised
<DrHalan> hello, ive a problem with sauerbraten, when i try to play it on my linux machine using restricted ati drivers 3d output works but ive no shaders support etc
<Smegzor> live cd and I deleted all partitions first
<SypherInfo> could someone help me? i'm having trouble installing ubuntu desktop...i get an error that says it can't start the x server because my monitor isn't setup right
<Smegzor> i can create partitions fine until I set the size > 200Gigs
<eifzon_> ripper: you got transmission?
<ripper> eifzon_ huh?
<Smegzor> I'm going to do exactly the same but with Knoppix and see if it works
<eifzon_> ripper: torrent client?
<ripper> eifzon_ no.
<Smegzor> still installing Ubuntu tho
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  /dev/sda1 ext3 - ubuntu main /dev/sda2 is Windows vista /devsda3 is windows xp i have 24gigs unallocated space yet for some reason i cannot make my linux partition bigger
<sipior> Smegzor: yeah, i'm really curious how this problem could come about
<ripper> eifzon_ i use either the default one , or deluge
<eifzon_> k ripper!
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  i know i could re install but i installed 2 hours of updates on ubuntu id be losing a lot
<sipior> Smegzor: be sure to let us know when you figure it out...this is one of those things to write down for future reference :-)
<eifzon_> how do i change downloaded path in transmission, so the downloads comes to a specific folder?
<jetscreamer> that would be because it's not contiguous?
<Smegzor> my guess is its a bug in the installer as I KNOW it worked with 6.10
<ripper> o yeh yall....
<jetscreamer> you might want lvm
<ripper> i knew i came in here for a reason :P
<SypherInfo> could someone help me? i'm having trouble installing ubuntu desktop...i get an error that says it can't start the x server because my monitor isn't setup right
<ripper> why is it that my monitor goes out of range when i boot
<ripper> but yet i can switch to a virtual terminal
<ripper> and back to X
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<olga_> hey
<ziroday> SypherInfo: ill try what is the exact error
<ripper> and everying is fine
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor
<ubuntu> ripper:  do you have 7.04 fiesty?
<ripper> yes.
<ubuntu> yeh i have that
<ripper> im trying to figure out what i can do to fix it
<ripper> its nothing major
<ripper> but annoying the less
<ubuntu> for some reason i fixed it by using an old xorg.conf, but then it says im out of space on my hd and my GDM cant write so i put more space on hd ect ect
<jetscreamer> -_-
<SypherInfo> ummm i dunno i would have to retry the installation
<ubuntu> try using ur old backup xorg.conf ripper
<tck> Does 'evolution' have an out-of-office option ?
<ripper> ubuntu hmm
<ripper> there is no diff in them
<SypherInfo> brb
<ripper> but i had no problems before
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: While you have a working system... copy var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd...
<ziroday> SypherInfo: well i can't really help you with out knowing the error :)
<ripper> except X like to complain about not finding core pointer
<sipior> Smegzor: another possiblity is just to partition with 6.10, and then install without modifying them
<jetscreamer> gee i wonder if hwinfo --monitor would tell you the ranges to use
<jetscreamer> nah it couldn't
<jetscreamer> no way
<sipior> or fdisk for that matter
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: It will keep you from having to download tohose again.
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  i cant login "GDM could not write to your authorisation file"
<excitatory> so is there any advantage to using the fglrx driver over the ati driver for a radeon 9600?
<Smegzor> True but Knoppix loads in half the time
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: You can copy them to a usb from a livecd..
<jetscreamer> try chown -R user:user /home/user
<jetscreamer> or check for rw
<B-rabbit> guyz i just finished downloading virtual box in terminal:Old vboxdrv modules found. It is recommended to purge these modules as    
<B-rabbit>   they might not work together with this version of VirtualBox. The module  
<B-rabbit>   re-compilation can be forced later by executing                           
<B-rabbit>                                                                             
<B-rabbit>     /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup                                               
<B-rabbit>                                                                             
<B-rabbit>   as root                                                                   
<B-rabbit>                                                                             
<B-rabbit>   Delete old modules?                                                       
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: Stop
<B-rabbit>                                                                             
<jetscreamer> die B-rabbit die
<B-rabbit>                      <Yes>                       <No>                        .....i what should i do/
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: okay =)
<ziroday> !pastebin | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ripper> B-rabbit run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<B-rabbit> sorry guys didn't ment to do that
<ripper> and yes delete the old module
<Mind-bOgglEd> well i missed that if the answer was for me as my wap crap phone scrolls too fast
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: You could also save your /home if you have room on a usb..
<Thunderzzz> hey folks I have a dlink media center connected to my Tv to which I stream movies and movies.  I s there something similar like windows media center for linux
<A[D] minS> fsck problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34052/ would you please advise ?
<ziroday> Thunderzzz: look at mythtv
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: yeh i do a 4 gig psp hehe =)
<THX-1138> iviivtv/mythtv
<THX-1138> ivtv/mythtv - sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: That will save you time later....
<Thunderzzz> I thought mythtv you have to connect directly to the television with a linux computer
<Thunderzzz> not stream
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks, ive got a student internet connection shaped at 40 KB/s =(
<rickey> where can i go to read up on how to use internet radio on linux /ubuntu
<THX-1138> Thunderzzz: You should be able to do that
<Thunderzzz> k thanks
<DjViper> rick_: amarok is all you need :)
<DjViper> rickey: even
<ubuntu> rickey what kind of radio link is it? i hope its ont asx because then you might have problems
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Still not that bad...
<rickey> cant get it on ubuntu
<ubuntu> rickey have you tried apt-cache search radio
<rickey> what is that
<rickey>  i am a newbie
<flash42> rickey, what internet radio?
<ubuntu> umm basically it searches for all the files you can download off the debs relating to radio
<flash42> you want to listen to music streamed by servers?
<kakaruto> is there a website for new updates, releases and others for ubuntu?
<rickey> the kind i use to listen on window media player
<Rafaell> when i run the ati driver, syntax error, can't substitution, what can i do for that ?
<ubuntu> so .asx
<ubuntu> lol =p
<flash42> ubuntu plays it
<Jack_Sparrow> kakaruto: The release dates are published.. gutsy is next.. what version are you running and what are you looking for>?
<SlimeyPe1e> rickey: vlc, xmms, beep, amarok and whatever-the-Gnome-one-is-called should all do that just fine assuming it's something sensiblelike an mp3 stream
<rickey> wen i go to add app  it wont load
<ubuntu> gnome-one is totem
<Pici> SlimeyPe1e: rickey: Totem? rhythmbox
<kakaruto> feisty, just what's new for ubuntu
<rickey>  and wen i try to update ,it wont load
<SlimeyPe1e> Pici: yeah, rhythmbox was the one I was thinking of
<ubuntu> im new to ubuntu myself ;D
<ubuntu> since yesterday
<SypherInfo> back
<Jack_Sparrow> kakaruto: You can go ask in the gutsy room  #Ubuntu+1
<kakaruto> ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: And already making a bigger partition for it.... :)
<IRCFrEAK> hi I have ubuntu running inside parallels on a macbook... what's the best way to setup a shared directory between the 2?
<rickey> i was going to download realplayer ,but it was  fotr red hat
<SypherInfo> the exact error is "Faild to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  yeh well for some stupid reason i only allocated 2.8 gigs to "try" ubuntu not realising you cant resize your mounted partitions that easily
<SypherInfo> have you guys seen that error before?
<ripper> SypherInfo yeah.
<jetscreamer> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> SypherInfo: try reconfiguring your xserver
<SlimeyPe1e> SypherInfo: yes, it's very common but it could be caused by one of a million different things
<ubuntu> i don't know the command though ask the gurus here =p
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ripper> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jetscreamer> find out the reason first
<ripper> Jack_Sparrow  beat me by like 2 keystrokes :P
<ubuntu> woohoo the most usefull cmd
<jetscreamer> how will you fix it if you don't know what to fix
<SypherInfo> how do i find out the reason?
<jetscreamer> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    to just set the max res
<SlimeyPe1e> SypherInfo: do what jetscreamer said :)
<SypherInfo> okie dokie
<SypherInfo> thanks
<SlimeyPe1e> (beat me to it... )
<THX-1138> What is the last part of that command "-phigh" ?
<jetscreamer> priority
<jetscreamer> p high p low
<ubuntu> how do you list all Job ID's in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> ps
<ripper> ps -e
<THX-1138> jetscreamer: Ahh, Thank You.
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu: ps -aux or ps -ef
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: If you want to only set the maximum res...   and not go through all of the reconfigure..
<jetscreamer> debconf priority btw
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: A little easier for new people that may have tried to go with too high of a res and get stuck
<jetscreamer> (iirc)
<ubuntu> how do i grep to find the one thats copying files to my psp that just froze =(
<Enselic> ubuntu: ps -A
<SirBob1701> is there a program to download all my music from my ipod for backup?
<THX-1138> Jack_Sparrow "Signal out of range" flashing on the monitor. yeah done that too.
<ubuntu> meh restarting time i guess
<sipior> SirBob1701: i think amarok does that for you
<Jack_Sparrow> SirBob1701: rythembox should let you do that.
<ziroday> !gtkpod | SirBob1701
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SirBob1701> oh ok
<jetscreamer> gee i wonder if hwinfo --monitor would tell you the ranges to use
<sipior> loads of options!
<ziroday> !info gtkpod | SirBob1701
<ubotu> sirbob1701: gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.8-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 528 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<wam> Hi, which process do I have to HUP when ubuntu doesn't recognize a freshly plugged in usb-disk?
<Awesomo> what
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: I usually tell them to drop it to 1024x768 and try it.. if not go with vesa driver for baseline get you in the door
<SoulChild> Hey all
<nephish> SoulChild, hey
<SoulChild> when typing:"sudo modprobe asus-laptop" I get:
<SoulChild> "FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/asus-laptop.ko): No such device"
<THX-1138> Jack_Sparrow Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<coma> Ok nothing has worked for me trying to do what this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html install has said, I need some help.
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: That was the sum total of my cli knowledge...
<THX-1138> Jack_Sparrow Easy to learn  a new command every day there seem to be hundreds of them.
<bullgard4> How can I append 4000 records of a CSV file to a Kexi table?
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: I keep a notepad open and copy the good ones to it..
<Rafaell> How can i config the fglrx driver ??
<rroel> weet ik veel dude
<ripper> Rafaell man aticonfig
<Rafaell> cant load the server X, no mathing device, no device found
<THX-1138> Jack_Sparrow Same, learned a new one this morning. Thanks again.  tried this "watch vmstat -d" vmstat is handy
<Jack_Sparrow> Rafaell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<Smegzor> I got my harddrive partitioned finally.  I used the Linux Rescue CD since Ubuntu 7.04 installer just errors all the time :/
<Rafaell> [Jack_Sparrow] : but then the screen turns black, when i configure that
<Jack_Sparrow> Rafaell: Then you are configuring it wrong...
<Rafaell> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Rafaell: Select lower res options.. go with vesa driver for video and 1024 max res
<ripper> or just use the radeon driver :)
<ripper> it works
<Rafaell> Jack_Sparrow but i need to remove the fglrx driver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ripper: ATI radeon driver works on everything?
<ripper> Jack_Sparrow not everything
<ripper> but fglrx is ati specific
<ripper> and i had issues w/ fglrx
<ripper> replaced it with "radeon" and boom stuff was workin again
<Jack_Sparrow> ripper: Vesa will always work..  but if he is sure he has ati radeon should work..
<ripper> lspci -v | grep ati
<ripper> :P
<rickey> ok i opened rhythmbox got a radio staion in it , it apeird to be running ,but no sound
<rickey> yes i checked vol.
<Rafaell> i need only run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rafaell: yes..
<gvsa123> what irc clients are you using? i've been trying out different one's. i'm on chatzilla right now. i also have xchat-gnome, but so far,, i think chatzilla is better. what would you guys recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > gvsa123
<rickey> can i get some rhythmbox help here
<[Ramy] > !<factoid>
<Jack_Sparrow> rickey: HAve you installed the restricted drivers for mp3 and gstreamer etc?
<genii> gvsa123: Since I am mainly in KDE i tend to use Konversation mainly. For Gnome I like chatzilla or pidgin
<rickey> why no i am a newbie
<rickey>  what are they
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: I use konversation in Gnome...
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > rickey
<THX-1138> irssi ans screen for IRC - nah, joking. - lol
<zabin> Hey when i go  do copy a huge file it says can not copy exceds memory limit. is there anything i can do about that?
<gvsa123> genii: yeah... i like chatzilla over xchat-gnome because it tells me when my name appears in the chat
<[Ramy] > !tell <[Ramy] > about <xorg>
<rickey> hell i am going back to suse
<gvsa123> so what are the highly recommended ones/
<rickey> never had this kind of trouble
<THX-1138> rickey - isn't opensuse an rpm distro?
<gvsa123> ricky: i found it to be slow
<[Ramy] > !tell [Ramy]  about <xorg>
<rickey> yes it is slow
<gvsa123> i was only on it for two days, before i went back to ubuntu of couse
<gvsa123> course
<rickey>  but understandable
<Pici> [Ramy] : Dont use the < >
<Pici> [Ramy] : and its:  ubotu, tell [Ramy]  about xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> rickey: If you cant figure out how to install w32codecs... with those instructions... NOt sure what distro you should be using
<[Ramy] >  tell [Ramy]  about xorg
<bobbob1016> How can I change my default file manager?  I tried thunar, but I want to go back to nautilus
<kkathman> Jack_Sparrow:  lol
<Pici> !msgthebot [Ramy] 
<Pici> !msgthebot | [Ramy] 
<ubotu> [Ramy] : Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rickey> jack  i am new to this type of linux
<THX-1138> Good moring Amaranth.
<rickey> i lack understand thats all
<wishie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> rickey: Then I suggest you watch your attitude and your language...
<kakaruto> Amarranth hello
<kkathman> rickey:  uhm all linux distros pretty much require w32codecs :)
<[Ramy] > Pici can you help me i'm trying to make a new Loco team for Jordan.
<rickey> did you ever wond if i even knew what   w 32 codecs  is or are?
<Jack_Sparrow> kkathman: Any linux distro that includes w32codecs will not be around long...
<Pici> [Ramy] : Pleae read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<kkathman> Jack_Sparrow:  correct, seeing that it would be illegal :)
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: why's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not legal
<Jack_Sparrow> In the US
<gvsa123> :)
<gordonjcp> what's not legal about it?
<gvsa123> all the more :)\
<kkathman> but I've run quite a few distros and every one of the you have to install w32codecs :)
<[Ramy] > Pici, i'm reading , but how i can setup ubotu for #ubuntu-jo
<bobbob1016> So why is it legal then to install them?
<gvsa123> :)\
<gvsa123> keyboard!
<Jack_Sparrow> rickey: Did you read the page on restricted formats?
<erle-> is it a known issue, that in ubuntu 7.04 the mouse pointer does not "run" after a while?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: that's a lot of nonsense though, about restricted formats
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Technically, if you live in the us... it isnt
<erle-> mostly if firefox was running
<kkathman> bobbob1016:  its ok to install, just not to distribute
<gvsa123> i don't think it though... doesn't it have some sort of warning that one should check if it's legal to install them in your country or something
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: why limit the usefulness of the software because a small proportion of the userbase isn't allowed to use them?
<erle-> the system perfomance is normal, but the mouse pointer lags
<erle-> restarting x does not solve the problem
<Rafaell> thxx Jack_Sparrow finaly i can start my ubuntu =] 
<tanath> what keyboard shortcut is this? Mod4+T
<Pici> [Ramy] : You'll need to msg Seveas about that.  I think theres also a bot specifically for the locoteams.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp: It is made very easy to install them.. just not to include them.
<bobbob1016> and other distros can include them by default because they pay, right?
<kkathman> bobbob1016:  and you pay
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Yes, the fee you pay in part goes to those copyrights
<sunspec> why is ubuntu 6.06 supported longer than ubuntu 7.04. Isn't the 7.04 a new release?
<Arafangion> sunspec: It's the LTS version.
<Pici> sunspec: Because 6.06 is an LTS edition.
<Pici> !lts | sunspec
<ubotu> sunspec: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Jack_Sparrow> sunspec: IT has LTS  long term support
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: why not include them?
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp: That isnt a topic up for discussion...  It is a legal thing..
<kkathman> gordonjcp:  probably thats an offtopic discussion - or maybe write Cannonical?
<rickey> well ive herd here all i need to know about ubuntu
<Arafangion> rickey: Well... good for you.
<Pici> rickey: Okay?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: why is it not up for discussion?
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp: This isnt the discussion room...
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: fair point
<kkathman> gordonjcp:  ubuntu-offtopic :)
<gordonjcp> kkathman: neither you nor Jack_Sparrow are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp: You are correct...
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: Germany has made "hacking tools" illegal - should we then leave wget out?
<gordonjcp> it's easy to install, but it's an illegal piece of software
<Pici> gordonjcp: Jack_Sparrow: kkathman: to offtopic with you all!
<tanath> what keyboard shortcut is this? Mod4+T
<gvsa123> how do you guys manage to type in the nicknames so quickly?
<Pici> !tab | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> gvsa123: That was to you.
<gordonjcp> Pici: oops ;-)
<Pici> gordonjcp: Indeed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I could use some help from someone that uses vnc to connect two ubuntu machines...  I can connect one way but not the other..
<gvsa123> Pici: cool
<bobbob1016> How can I change my default file manager for the search tool?  I tried thunar, and I went back to nautilus with this script: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease but the indexer won't open the enclosing folder for a file, it doesn't give me an error, it just doesn't do anything.  Is there something I'm missing?
<gvsa123> ok got it
<Jack_Sparrow> tab also gives the last name you typed if nothing has been started
<Smegzor> Yay!  Now I'm installing ubuntu 7.04 having abandoned the partition format due to error "the end can't go before the start".  I used a gparted live cd to prepare the partitions.  I still say the partitioner in ubuntu installer is buggy.
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: is the server software on both machines? Is one machine blocking the port? Is one machine behint a NAt router?
<gvsa123> Jack_Sparrow: nothing has been typed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: I try to use gparted from the live cd and not feed it through the installer
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Not in all irc clients.
<guicorbani> I new on those things... so some one have a easy way to install my net! I have a Asus p5ld2-x
<gvsa123> when i press P and then <tab> it comes out with a list
<Smegzor> Yeah well I'll be using my gparted live cd from now on.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: true..  but many...  some people still use stone age tools
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Doesnt work in irssi, which is still being developed
<tanath> anyone know what keyboard shortcut "Mod4+T" is?
<tanath> gvsa123, try typing another character or two
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: answers re VNC.
<Pici> tanath: It might be super+t.  i.e. the windows key
<tanath> Pici, nope
<Pici> tanath: hm
<gvsa123> tanath: oh it has to be like that... and how do i highlight my nick so i can see it better?
<CarinArr> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> Pici, that's the first one i tried
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: sorry yes...
<gvsa123> not really ubuntu but...
<Lappy> !tip.ko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tip.ko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !tipc.ko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tipc.ko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> gvsa123, it's not already?
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: Both are on my side of the router.
<tanath> gvsa123, what are you using?
<barefoot> hello, I am trying to get dual monitors working, but it keeps bringing up two seperate desktops. I can move my mouse in between them but cannot drag apps across, and I have the same 'bars' (top and bottom) on both. Any help? here is lspci and my current xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34058/
<gvsa123> tanath: xchat-gnome
<BlueStorm_> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/770921/video/R/CFD_1002 nice guy
<keito> HELP!!! just made a .cue sheet (music track times) and it appears that I have no way of testing it on ubuntu.  I have tried XMMS AMAROK & MPLAYER?!!!
<[Ramy] > you have to make an IRC channel for a Loco Team, on FreeNode or ubuntu servers ?
<tanath> gvsa123, it should be already then. your text should be different colour
<gvsa123> tanath: i like to keep them the same :)
<Pici> tanath: The output of  `xmodmap` should tell you
<gvsa123> ahhh... no smiley here!
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: I was able to connect with the machine that will no longer connect, but I have installed crossover office since then..
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: then either one side doesn't havethe server or one side is blocking something it shouldn't. Or one side is configured to reject connections. What *exactly* is the symptom of "can't connect?
<ipx> [Ramy] : ubuntuservers == freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: NOt sure the two are related and I was playing with desktop effects on the one that will no longer connect
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: so installing crossoveroffice broke vnc in one direction?
<tanath> Pici, mod4        Super_L (0x7f),  Hyper_L (0x80)
<tanath> Pici, isn't that the winkey?
<Pici> tanath: Thats what I would think
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: Comes back with error cant connect
<tanath> Pici, well, it's not working :-/
<bevardis> Hello folks? Anyone has installed Gobuntu succesfully? When i try install, in installer writing that i need to download kernel or something like than? Anyone?
<guicorbani> how do I istall my ethernet RTL8186??? Some one can help me!
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: the effects are unlikely to have caiused it, but CO could have. What does "iptables -L -n" say (run it as root)?
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: Not sure if crossover broke it but that was one thing I did after I had it working
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: on the *target* you cannot conect to...
<tanath> Pici, other shortcuts work fine though.
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: in forward and out all accept
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: have you checked that the server is still running on the target machine? That is, the machine you are trying to connect to?
<CarinArr> anyone around using cifs?
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: one sec need to boot it
<sarixe> does reiserfs use atime?
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: for completeness, what does iptables say on the local machine (the one you are trying to connect *from*)?
<faraaz> um...hello
<sn0> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn0> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sn0> thx ubotu
<faraaz> hi all
<faraaz> uh...small question
<guicorbani> hey there! I would like to know how to do my net works
<sarixe> faraaz : ask away
<guicorbani> it s RTL8186
<faraaz> could someone please tell me how to disable SHIFT+BACKSPACE automatic log out...
<Davy_Jones> net works?
<guicorbani> yep
<keito> HELP!!! just made a .cue sheet (music track times) and it appears that I have no way of testing it on ubuntu.  I have tried XMMS AMAROK & MPLAYER?!!!
<RAdam1> faraaz: using metacity or beryl?
<Davy_Jones> like homeworks on the net?
<faraaz> compiz fusion actually
<guicorbani> almost!
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: the one I am trying to connect from...    in forward and out all accept
<zero1328> hey, I'm new with linux so I want some confirmation before I do this:
<guicorbani> I have a mobo asus p5ld2-x...
<tanath> what's the hyper key?
<guicorbani> than comes with a RLT 8186
<guicorbani> RTL
<faraaz> @tanath: Do you mean super??
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: now check that the server is present and running on the target machine.
<tanath> faraaz, nope
<faraaz> okay...
<zero1328> In /boot, there's stuff like config-2.6.20-15-generic etc, basically stuff referring to kernel version 2.6.20-15
<guicorbani> I quit!
<faraaz> sorry mate, cant help you
<guicorbani> thanks
<RAdam1> guicorbani, what do you need to do, specifically? connect to the net?
<RAdam1> or networking machines?
<Davy_Jones> it's the key that makes you hyped
<tanath> faraaz, Mod4+Hyper+T
<K3nto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bevardis> has anyone tryed Gobuntu?? :)
<zero1328> Since I updated to 2.6.20-16, deleting all the stuff referncing 2.6.20-15 and removing it from the grub bootloader, shouldn't harm it, right?
<RAdam1> no davy, the key that makes you hyped is alt+tab when your boss walks in
<K3nto> how do i start the confog for my nvidia card?
<zero1328> since that stuff's just to start up 2.6.20-15
<Davy_Jones> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: It will take me a minute to do that... but working on it...  FYI I can ping that machine..
<RAdam1> zero1328, no it won't, but you can also set how many back versions you want to appear in grub
<tanath> zero1328, might want to keep the previous kernel each time you upgrade in case you encounter a problem. then you can boot to the previous kernel
<faraaz> so, does anyone know how to disable shift+backspace autologout??
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: the ping is good. what server are you using? vino?
<CarinArr> weird.. does anyone know why smbfs mounts using network name whereas cifs needs the ip address
<K3nto> !nvidia confog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia confog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> faraaz, do you have compizconfig settings manager?
<zero1328> "back versions"..? you mean like a backup, correct?
<faraaz> yeh i do
<stefg> K3nto: if you are on feisty there's a 'restricted modules' control applet in the system menu
<tanath> faraaz, use it to change the shortcut. General > Actions > General
<faraaz> hang on
<K3nto> stefg: yeah its installed, i wanna change settings
<faraaz> there's a bunch of options
<faraaz> but none for logging out
<tanath> faraaz, hm, you're right, i don't see it. i just saw what appeared to be the same shortcuts in Sys > Prefs > KB shortcuts, which does. check there
<xxxxx>       ?
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: another obvious thing to check is in System->Preferences->Remote desktop -you are definitely allowing connections?
<faraaz> okay
<faraaz> 1 sec
<zero1328> um..? I'm just going to assume you meant something similar to that then
<kauer> xxxxx: !!!!! !! !!!!! !! !!!!!!! !!!! !!!!!!!!!
<Thunderzzz> Folks.  I am unable to play movies stored on my computer.  I am using a number of movie players and have installed a bunch of codecs but nothing.  Only a blank screen.
<xxxxx> kauer ?
<tanath> Thunderzzz, using compiz?
<kauer> Thunderzzz: That's the built in Ubuntu porn-detector in action. Pervert! :-)
<stefg> K3nto: there's a program called nvidia-settings. check the menu editor, might be hidden (unchecked)
<jrib> !cz | xxxxx
<ubotu> xxxxx: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<zero1328> I was thinking of deleting it, but since it's only taking up a few MB I don't think there's anything wrong in keeping it for now
<Thunderzzz> I am using Wubi and Feisty Fawn and when I boot up I get a message that sez unable to view video mode.  Could this be the problem
<zero1328> thanks for the info
<xxxxx> ubotu      
<Thunderzzz> hahahah kauer
<Thunderzzz> good one but no porn dude
<e\ectro_> is there a more effective way of mirroring a system other than running "dpkg -l > packages.txt" grabbing it off a machine and running a "for i in `cat packages.txt | awk '{print $2] '` ; do sudo apt-get install $i ; done ?
<Thunderzzz> any help out there
<xxxxx> TUT KTO NA RUSSCOM PONIMAET?
<K3nto> stefg: got it ty
<stefg> !cloning | e\ectro_
<ubotu> e\ectro_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Pici> !ru | xxxxx
<ubotu> xxxxx:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dubainomad> has anyone configured Lucent 20A Cellpipe USB ADSL Modem in Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<e\ectro_> stefg: nice, that would of saved me a lot of time babysitting the script =] 
<stefg> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Thunderzzz> Anyone?
<michaels_> how do I get the system to start using the default driver it had for the wifi card after I switched to ndiswrapper with no good results?
<e\ectro_> stefg: atleast give me a B for effort =] 
<stefg> e\ectro_: ok, here's your cookie :-) Took me a year to figure that one out :-)
<_PP188> hi, anybody know how remove the outline window of gnome, when i minimize it?
<michaels_> how do I tell the system what driver to use?
<_PP188> sorry my english..
<stefg> michaels_: for what?
<_PP188> hi, anybody know how remove the outline window of gnome, when i minimize it?
<michaels_> stefg: for the built-in wifi on this new laptop
<michaels_> I switched to ndiswrapper which did no good
<_PP188> hi, anybody know how remove the window outline of gnome, when i minimize it?*
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: where are we at?
<barefoot> hello, I am trying to get dual monitors working, but it keeps bringing up two seperate desktops. I can move my mouse in between them but cannot drag apps across, and I have the same 'bars' (top and bottom) on both. Any help? here is lspci and my current xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34058/
<zarshark> #leave
<stefg> michaels_: 'drivers' are kernel modules in linux-speak. it depends on the model of the wifi what you need...
<stefg> !wifi#
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi# - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nathan> hey I changed my login screen but how can I change the screen that comes up after, with the loading ubuntu
<stefg> !uspalsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspalsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nathan> thanks bud
<kauer> Jack_Sparrow: sorry Jack, gotta go. Good luck with VNC....
<nathan> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nathan> what is that screen called?
<jabba_da_hut> Hey All , I just happend to lookup my external IP , But i am unable to ping my machine from an external machine
<ipx> jabba_da_hut: you got a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: Thanks.
<ipx> maybe your router is not responding to pings
<jabba_da_hut> ipx : yes
<ipx> or maybe your modem
<Dj_Halou> fuck you all
<ipx> its nothing to worry about anyways :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kauer: Sorry that took so long.. wife didnt tell me she messed up her keyboard
<jabba_da_hut> ipx: what can i do to get it to work
<ipx> jabba_da_hut: what do you want to get working? :P
<jabba_da_hut> The ping
<ipx> Its no problem
<ipx> Well, if you really want it to work, you should look into your modem and router setups
<ipx> and see if you can find something about it
<stefg> jabba_da_hut: see your routers integrated firewall settings
<PriceChild> Dj_Halou, no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<jabba_da_hut> I have apache running on 8080 , I am able to access the server using localhost :8080 , but when i give my external IP instead of localhost , it dosent work
<michaels_> stefg: maybe you can help me if we backtrack a little. right now, as when I first installed ubuntu on this machine, the wifi is seen as an unknown device and doesn't even show up in the "network" config screen.
<sidon> ubuntu!
<stefg> michaels_: first you need to find out make, model and chipset of the wifi adapter. what does lspci tell you about it?
<michaels_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<stefg> michaels_: that should work with the madwifi driver imho
<TmWrk_NyQuil> hello from Mississippi guys
<michaels_> stefg: thing is, I somehow disabled it and now I don't know how to get it working again
<krammer> ripper??
<stefg> michaels_: so get rid of ndiswrapper first, then install madwifi again
<sidon> is ubuntu fairly secure out of the box?
<krammer> anybody here good with the /etc/x11/xorg/.conf ?????
<Jack_Sparrow> sidon: YEs..
<michaels_> stefg: I removed the ndiswrapper module. is madwifi a package that goes by that name?
<stefg> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jack_Sparrow> sidon: You can go to grc.com if you want to scan your compter with shields-up
<stefg> !find madwifi
<ubotu> Found: madwifi-tools
<rebelThor> !find bcm
<ubotu> Found: abcm2ps, abcmidi, abcmidi-yaps, bcm43xx-fwcutter, libbcmail-java (and 17 others)
<stefg> michaels_: so sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<krammer> I need to remove what I added to the xorg.conf despartely need help
<kon> has anybody got a dual screen setup working consisting of one TFT and one CTR in the same resolution but different refresh rate? (nvidia)
<peeps_work> I can't properly resume from suspend.  It resumes, but I have to log in to X again, and lose all my apps.
<gcostello> jabba_da_hut: try and access it using www.proxify.com
<peeps_work> and I have to reinstall nvidia every time I reboot
<rebelThor> anyone have a bcm43xx wifi and actually made it work with more than 11mbps?
<krammer> I need to remove what I added to the xorg.conf despartely need help
<sidon> thanks Jack
<mindframe> why are all of these .serverauth.#### files popping up in my home dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<K3nt1> any ubuntu users running wow with nvidia?
<stefg> peeps_work: you're not using the ubuntu-driver, but the one from nvidia.com, aren't you?
<neverblue> morning everyone
<lwizardl> Hi
<peeps_work> stefg, yeah
<reign> hi guys,
<lwizardl> how can i give a user write access to a drive
<jrib> lwizardl: what filesystem?
<tom17bombadil_> i need a tool to copy movie-dvds
<jrib> !restricted > tom17bombadil_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<lwizardl> ext3
<jrib> tom17bombadil_: see the link there about ripping DVDs
<jrib> !permissions > lwizardl (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> peeps_work: the l-r-m in feisty fights with the nvidia-installer. either uninstall restricted manager (and manually reiinstall nvidias driver after each kernel update) or rather use the driver from the ubuntu-repos
<Jack_Sparrow> tom17bombadil_: k9copy
<barefoot> should I be using the ati or fglrx driver for a "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR" card?
<K3nt1> can anybody help me fix my graphics/games problems? its pretty laggy
<jrib> lwizardl: use chmod and/or chown on the directory you mounted the partition to to change the permissions to waht you want
<K3nt1> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<kane77> eh, are there any howtos for bluetooth? (for something like internet sharing over bt?)
<THX-1138> K3nt1: - Good Morning. - WoW works almost perfectly note almost. what are you seeing?
<tom17bombadil_> jrib: , Jack_Sparrow, perfect!
<K3nt1> THX-1138: i can get into the game, but #1 its not fullscreen and #2 i get 4fps
<Pici> !bluetooth | kane77 This is all I know of
<ubotu> kane77 This is all I know of: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<michaels_> stefg: installed madwifi-tools, what should I be seing now?
<reign> Someone know this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34063/
<stefg> michaels_: no idea, i have no atheros chipset. but atheros is well supported, so reading the !wifi docu should get you going
<K3nt1> THX-1138: you there?
<michaels_> okie, thanks
<michaels_> gonna try a reboot now
<male19> #klit
<THX-1138> K3nt1: not confident this is the right channel for discussions of wine/cedega and WoW. lets try to keep it short. - You can adjust how it displays in the game and it works - Yay. but it will not automagically adjust (like windows) to match your desktop resolution. you can make it run faster by turning off effects (argh) in the game to improve FPS.
<peeps_work> stefg, what is l-r-m?
<jabba_da_hut> gcostello: It works fine with proxify, But how is that :-0?
<uptownben> Hi All. I just installed UBUNTU server, and I want to set up a simple window manager, I installed fluxbox but I can get it to be the default WM, any know how?
<stefg> peeps_work: linux restricted modules (the non open source kernel drivers)
<K3nt1> THX-1138: move to #wow
<krammer> i need help with the x11/xorg file
<THX-1138> K3nt1: I didn't use it for 20 person raids like Onyxia but it works fine when the number of players shown (particle effects crush frame rates)
<neverblue> krammer, post it on pastebin please
<neverblue> !pastebin | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !X | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<THX-1138> K3nt1: sounds like a good idea - see you there.
<genii> uptownben: Install a simple login manager like xdm then you can choose what session from that
<juraj> krammer: you mean xorg.conf?
<neverblue> very non-helpful stefg :)
<lwizardl> jrib, I have the folder where I mounted the drive to as 777 but now i just gotta figure out the chown command
<uptownben> I installed XDm but I see no menus or options ..only username / password
<gcostello> jabba_da_hut: your router is probably blocking access from machines on your LAN
<juraj> does somebody if mISDN modules got scraped in feisty?
<jrib> lwizardl: if you made it 777 then it doesn't really mayyer who is the owner
<krammer> im running on a live cd becuase the x server is messed up because i added a few lines which doesnt exexcute coreectly
<krammer> yes
<neverblue> krammer, also maybe add your lspci output
<juraj> *know
<stefg> neverblue, he didn't even ask a question....
<neverblue> :)
<krammer> this happen to me before
<gordonjcp> juraj: misdn?
<krammer> i want to enable deskotp effects
<lwizardl> jrib, still says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<gordonjcp> juraj: were they ever in Ubuntu?
<juraj> yes, these used to be loaded in dapper and edgy
<jrib> lwizardl: press "reload" in nautilus
<neverblue> good luck krammer seems you missed a few previous posts
<uptownben> genii: where would I see those menu options in XDM?
<jabba_da_hut> gcostello:Why is that I am not able to ping my machine from SDF lonestar?
<juraj> I'm toying with them too see if I can get my ISDN connection
<sandr1> ma non  in italiano?
<krammer> how can i get to the xorg.conf to remove what i edited
<mattgyver83> Is there a way to force an upgrade with the update manager, it prompts "Could not calculate the upgrade" when trying to upgrade distros from 6.10 to 7.04
<juraj> ...and I have no clue what to do next ;)
<Blackthorn> were do i find modprobe file in ubuntu ?
<K3nto> THX-1138: ok i turned off all the effects, and that made it a bit better, all i need now is fullscreen :)
<lwizardl> jrib, ok it works now thanks
<juraj> mattgyver83: that is caused by non-official repositories or packages
<stefg> krammer: depenfing on what editor you used there's probably a backup file ending in ~ or .bak right next to your xorg.conf
<genii> uptownben: make a file, ~/.startx                 in the file, put the command to load your wm
<B-rabbit> how do you un-capture the keyboard & mouse(if it is captured) in virtualbox?
<nathan> how do I change my default torrent program from 'bittorrent' to deluge ?
<THX-1138> K3nto:  It's in the game itself. (runs nicelly with two monitors also. - great fun)
<krammer> i dont think i can rectify this problem running on a live cd?
<juraj> nobody has experience with ISDN? :-)
<K3nto> THX-1138: so how do i change it?
<krammer> i need to remove what I added to the file
<uptownben> genii:OK can do that.. but that file currently doesnt exist, how does linux know which WM to load?
<K3nto> THX-1138: also it turns black and white at random. when its b&W it stops loading
<THX-1138> K3nto: just change the game resolution. inside the game. I like windowed mode for the ability to move WoW around.
<gcostello> jabba_da_hut: have you set up port forwarding from your router for ping?
<K3nto> THX-1138: its in the B&W frozen form right now : /
<genii> uptownben: The ~/.startx  and ~/.xinitrc files tell X what wm to use
<jabba_da_hut> which is the port for ping?
<jabba_da_hut> Ok it is 7
<uptownben> genii: .xinitrc also doesnt exist, I currently have icewm installed and that is what keeps coming up after logging in via XDM
<SlimeyPe1e> jabba_da_hut: no it isn't. 7 is the old echo port. Ping uses ICMP (no port)
<kon> jabba_da_hut, it's ICMP
<THX-1138> K3nto: there some command line switches inside WoW itself to to refresh the display once they are typed you can reuse them by bringing down the game console.
<genii> uptownben: instead of putting: fluxbox &&       in startx you could put in xinitrc: exec startfluxbox
<genii> uptownben: If they are not existing now you make them :)
<softwork> ubunto is a windows reseller?
<Pici> !ubuntu | softwork
<ubotu> softwork: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<uptownben> genii: I will make them, but I'm trying to understand how linux knows to use icewem now, since these files dont exist, it must be specified somewhere else..?
<genii> uptownben: It is the default one that xdm will use as fallback in it's own config if it doesn't find one of those 2 files in your ~
<lwizardl> jrib, ok I was wrong I can drag and drop files into the drive but I can not create folders etc from  within the gui
<mweichert> how do I determine which arch of ubuntu I have installed? I forget whether I installed the 32-bit or 64-bit version
<jrib> lwizardl: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<lwizardl> ok
<stefg> version
<jrib> mweichert: uname -a
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mweichert> jrib: what would I expect to see if I had the 32bit version installed?
<mweichert> i686?
<jrib> mweichert: that's 32bit
<uptownben> genii: so cant I just change XDM's default?
<mweichert> jrib: thanks
<uptownben> not just for MY login
<genii> uptownben: You can also do: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<genii> uptownben: That will change the xdm one
<uptownben> I did not install x-window-manager.. I used xorg
<koan> Can i install windows on top of ubuntu ?
<uptownben> I want to change the WM for the system not for one user.
<uptownben> Now I
<uptownben> Now I'm getting a BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<uptownben> Is that an UBUNTU bug?
<THX-1138> koan it's seems easier to install windows first. the windows install pirates the bootsector. - easy enough to fix if you understand grub-install but that is fearsome new territory for a new ubuntu user.
<SlimeyPe1e> uptownben: looks more like a Linux bug, but googling may tell you more
<kkangdom> uhm...
<kkangdom> chrisle has quit
<kkangdom> xchat is good
<uptownben> I only get it in UBUNTU
<SlimeyPe1e> uptownben: then it might be an ubuntu issue. File a bug on the launchpad :)
<coma> Does anyone have an up to date istruction on installing Pidgin
<uptownben> I googled and it looks like it's filed under "let's ignore it and it will go away"..
<uptownben> I had high hopes for UBUNTU
<SlimeyPe1e> it's not capitalised, btw
<SlimeyPe1e> but yeah, some bugs do seem to get ignored, it's a little irritating but then canonical don't have an army of devs
<Andeh> Hi
<Andeh> What's a good program for writing/compiling/debugging C code (not C++) in a nice GUI?
<lmosher> Can anyone help me w/ the side buttons (pushing scroll wheel left or right)? In my previous Ubuntu install xev reported them as 'XF86Forward' and 'XF86Back', but now I only get 1 of them as "Button 6", but the other one doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<BFC> hi. i just installed xgl. I think everything went fine. How do i know if xgl is running?
<genii> uptownben: Changing xdm default wm is sytemwide
<computermc> Can someone tell me how to use tcpdump and using my local gateway as the interface?
<lmosher> BFC, Open a terminal, try: ps aux | grep xgl
<Andeh> What's a good program for writing/compiling/debugging C code (not C++) in a nice GUI?
<predaeus> andeh, look for anjuta, code-blocks, kdevelope, etc. and please don't repeat so quickly.
<Andeh> ok, thanks!
<BFC> lmosher: I get this " 6170  0.0  0.0   2880   748 pts/1    R+   18:19   0:00 grep xgl"
<predaeus> Andeh, also if it is just a very small application you can go with only gedit, ddd (for debugging) and a console.
<wlghwrlgh> get packetlist
<Andeh> Ah
<Andeh> I'll try KDevelop though
<lmosher> BFC, Then it doesn't appear to be running, b/c that's just your grep process. xgl should show up in your process list
<uptownben> genii: I want a system wide change, the problem now is that I cant even boot because I get that ubuntu BUG: soft lockup  error and the system wont sytart
<uptownben> *start
<uptownben> I guess it's back to puppylinux
<BFC> lmosher: i just checked my process list and it seems to be there
<uptownben> I really like ubuntu, it seems so slick, but if I it requires the same hardware as windows xp , whats the difference?
<Blackthorn> I need to have a modprobe command to start on each bootup were do I place this?
<uptownben> I've been trying for 3 days to get ubuntu, xubuntu,fluxbuntu installed on my ibm thinkpad x24 to no avail. it either locks up or crawls slower that any windows box I've ever seen.
<bipolar> Does sudo use any tmp files in the users home directory to do anything? I'm having trouble with sudo not working with LDAP users and NFS mounted home directorys
<uptownben> Well, it booted up again.
<lmosher> Can anyone help me w/ the side buttons (pushing scroll wheel left or right)? In my previous Ubuntu install xev reported them as 'XF86Forward' and 'XF86Back', but now I only get 1 of them as "Button 6", but the other one doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<uptownben> genii: after I added the exec startfluxbox to ~/.xinitrc it still doesnt start into fluxbox..
<cry1> hi there
<genii> uptownben: Perhaps just exec fluxbox instread of exec startfluxbox
<sky_> #ubuntu-cn
<cry1> i have a WLAN USB Stick Issue, is this the right place to be?
<Arafangion> cry1: No.
<genii> uptownben: About the soft lockup error i have no idea
<Arafangion> cry1: We don't talk about WLAN USB Sticks here, we talk about Ubuntu.
<disasm> in olvwm, how can I set sloppy focus? It's working on solaris, yet with same configuration, no sloppy focus in linux
<Pici> cry1: Try ##hardware
<THX-1138> !wifi | cry1  - was that link any help. guessing you might of seen it already
<cry1> i have a ubuntu wlan usb stick question...
<ubotu> cry1  - was that link any help. guessing you might of seen it already: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> cry1: Unless you're having a problem with using your wlan usb stick on Ubunty, then you're in the right place.
<mullins> hey
<Arafangion> Pici: Are you sure the grammer was correct there?
<daniele_982> hello all
<mullins> i have a question
<Pici> Arafangion: I have no idea ;P
<neverblue> !ask | mullins
<ubotu> mullins: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mullins> why wont ubuntu reconize my razor
<Blackthorn> I need to have a modprobe command to start on each bootup were do I place this?
<Arafangion> mullins: It probably doesn't have whiskers.
<mullins> wiskers
<neverblue> ugh, bad joke
<cry1> ok, maybe you can help me or tell me the right channel:
<cry1> i have a question with the network manager with my usb wlan stick
<cry1> it only finds my network every second boot....
<neverblue> mullins, lsusb
<neverblue> mullins, do you see it?
<mullins> im new at this
<hoarycripple> apt-get install whiskers
<Arafangion> neverblue: So he's not talkinga bout an actual razor?
<neverblue> :)
<daniele_982> i'm a user of debian and ubuntu and i want know if there're a solution for a big bug of gutsy (and prevoiusly Feisty): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ErroreTTY
<Pici> !blacklist | Blackthorn
<ubotu> Blackthorn: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Arafangion> daniele_982: #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> mullins, have you heard of a shell or command line?
<padavoine> daniele_982: #ubuntu-es
<daniele_982> Arafangion:  padavoine ????
<mullins> no
<padavoine> daniele_982: ubuntu+1 is the channel for stuff about gutsy, and ubuntu-es for support in spanish. the link you posted is in spanish
<neverblue> mullins, go read some basic unix tutorials
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate ipv6
<padavoine> mullins: what's your problem i just joined
<mullins> i have i dont under stand
<daniele_982> padavoine: ahhah no no is italian :-D
<padavoine> daniele_982: oh okay lol anyway ubuntu-il i guess
<neverblue> mullins, well, first off, the shell is the most basic in unix
<Pici> !ipv6 | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Arafangion> daniele_982: Same thing ;)
<Blackthorn> i don't want to blacklist anyting i just need to run "modprobe wcte11xp" on the startup so it setups my pri card
<mullins> ok
<neverblue> mullins, obviously you havent read enough
<mullins> where do i read this at
<SoulChild> Pici thank you
<neverblue> google
<Pici> Blackthorn: Read the second half of that factoid.
<neverblue> there are probably millions on the internet
<mullins> so what is it calle d
<neverblue> mullin read above
<neozen> mullins: scope search for your model of phone in ubuntuforums.org ... and when you get confused ask here....
<padavoine> mullins: the shell is a way to enter commands. instead of pointing and clicking, you have a command prompt where you enter specific commands to get results
<Blackthorn> there is no such /etc/initramfs-tools
<padavoine> !shell | mullins
<ubotu> mullins: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neozen> mullins: I'd recommend the ubuntu desktop guide
<Blackthorn> in my box
<padavoine> mullins: click on the link
<neozen> mullins: getting things like calling via cellphone working can be tricky in any os.
<mullins> i know i have been trying to do it for 2 months
<mariocesar_bo> Hi All, anyone can recomend me a good IDE for C on ubuntu?
<mullins> all i can say right now is linux sucks
<GCReady> emacs
<padavoine> mullins: it's free. if you don't like it go pay for windows
<mullins> thats the only reason i have linux
<padavoine> mullins: don't come here begging for (free) support about a great (free) operating system and then when you don't get anything complain about the operating system. you've gotta learn to use an os, clearly you don't know how to use linux
<daniele_982> padavoine: in #ubuntu+1 the silence :(
<mariocesar_bo> GCReady: emacs ? :|
<cry1> i have a wlan usb installed but under system-administration-networking-wirelesscard i can not enter WPA
<padavoine> daniele_982: lol
<mullins> i guess your right
<hoarycripple> mullins, what piece of hardware are you actually talking about?  a razer mouse?
<padavoine> daniele_982: well you could just try and see if you get the eroor
<morph_> hello all
<mullins> no cell phone
<xubu> i recently switched from ubuntu to xubuntu, but in xubuntu i get crappy font displays, only in webpages though, not the desktop,  i have an lcd and its running at propper resolution, any advice?
<padavoine> mullins: what do you wanna do with it?
<padavoine> mullins: just transfer stuff to it?
<THX-1138> It doesn't happen through OS-mosis. - be nice we were all new once and none here are kernel contributers (crosses fingers)
<mullins> sync music
<padavoine> mullins: so transfer stuff
<padavoine> mullins: use moto4lin
<SuperLag> is there a way with dpkg/apt to tell if a package is installed (aside from attempting to install it, and having it say it's already there)?
<Andeh> Compile, Build, Go and Stop Executing are all gray in SciTE. Why?
<padavoine> !moto4lin | mullin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morph_> anyone know how to fix problem that give a large white box on left corner after login screen
<mullins> i have but it dont do anything
<JohnShortland> mullins: run moto4lin from a terminal with root premissions
<padavoine> mullin: ww.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D56253%26highlight%3Dmoto4lin&ei=VsHFRpuwF4OWngPahPy-Bw&usg=AFQjCNFksuTjfXVCYF45s81n6YSTPJ8BKw&sig2=y5XMobdzBYXC9n1NEYJlUQ
<GMWeezel> Is there a system wide word completion program I can use?
<mullins> i used sudo
<padavoine> mullins: oops wrong link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56253&highlight=moto4lin
<padavoine> mullins: follow the HOWTO
<SoulChild> when i click extra effect in appearnce i have no window boarders and no effects ,... clicking normal effects activates compiz ,... is there a package missing for extra effects ?
<mullins> how do i  get root permission
<padavoine> SoulChild: what extra effects?
<SoulChild> mullins: sudo
<SoulChild> padavoine: compiz
<padavoine> SoulChild: there is no extra effect in the preferences menu?
<mullins> it still wont let me
<Andeh> Compile, Build, Go and Stop Executing are all greyed out in SciTE. Why?
<padavoine> SoulChild: there is only Desktop Effects, no Extra Effects, no Normal Effects
<SoulChild> padavoine: when i click system settings appearence and then Desktop effects
<padavoine> SoulChild: yes
<SoulChild> padavoine: ohh sorry forgot to say that i have gutsy isntalled
<mullins> is there a new linux out there
<padavoine> SoulChild: right lol
<padavoine> then
<padavoine> SoulChild: #ubuntu+1
<padavoine> SoulChild: for gutsy support
<SoulChild> padavoine: thank you
<padavoine> SoulChild: but anyway maybe your hardware doesn't support Compiz Fusion
<SoulChild> padavoine: that could be the reason ,..
<padavoine> mullins: there is no such thing as "a new linux"
<mullins> or ubuntu
<padavoine> mullins: linux is just the core OS, there are many distributions available, Ubuntu is just one of them
<cry1> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mullins> what would be the best
<cry1> for you? easylinux
<cry1> ;)
<mullins> thanks
<padavoine> mullins: the best would be for you to learn about linux
<mullins> im only 15
<ReX0r> lol
<padavoine> mullins: there is no such distro
<padavoine> mullins: as easylinux
<SoulChild> what is the newest pre compiled kernel for feisty ?
<padavoine> mullins: im thirteen
<padavoine> mullins: age is not a problem
<_packrat> is there a way to reset the keybindings for volume control? Somehow I can no longer control the volume
<mullins> wowo
<THX-1138> Be patient it will take a little time and a lot of readiiing to learn it. likely as much time as spent on the Redmond WA. OS.
<padavoine> mullins: you could try pclinuxos though
<morph_> anyone seen that problem before
<mullins> whats that
<padavoine> mullins: it's another distro, suposed to be ver user-frienly.
<mullins> ok
<padavoine> mullins: http://www.pclinuxos.com/ but if you don't want to learn to use an operating system, stick to windows
<JohnShortland> mullins: you could also try linuxmint or freespire
<hyperactivecrond> my desktop doesn't have any icons.. i think i borked something in my session properties. what usually shows the desktop icons?
<morph_> i get a large white box on the left corner after I login and then it doent change
<mullins> seee thats the problem no money to get windows
<cry1> does your phone has a memory card?
<mullins> yes
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate grub using UUIDS instead of device names???
<cry1> try get a cardreader
<hyperactivecrond> if i try running nautilus, only a file manager iwndow starts
<morph_> doesnt change*
<cry1> nautilus is a file manager, isnt it?
<hyperactivecrond> yeah but iirc it manages the desktop too
<mullins> and when i try to open add remove i get this
<mullins> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Juhaz> cry1, yes
<Juhaz> cry1, but it also manages the desktop
<hyperactivecrond> isn't there a gnomerc somewhere?
<Pici> mullins: Have you tried running those two commands?
<mullins> yeah
<Blauhaut> how can i mount my external hdd
<cry1> can i configure WPA with networking? i only have wep-key there
<icespider69199> cry1 the only way I could do it was by enabling "roaming mode"
<icespider69199> cry1: then left-clicking on the network icon in the tray and picking the network I wanted to connect to
<Blauhaut> How can i mount my external hdd
<THX-1138> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cry1> icespider69199: the problem is, i can only pick a network after a reboot... then it works just fine
<mariodo> oy ... hello guys
<nephish> mariodo, hello
<SirBob1701> any programs that can sort music and create the directories for it ?
<mariodo> can you help me please? ... i don't know much about linux ... i need printer drivers and scanner drivers ... what should i do?
<Frogzoo> SirBob1701: amarok
<nephish> mariodo, what printer?
<SirBob1701> anything else ? lol
<gvsa123> SirBob1701: the default for gnome rhythmbox works well for my ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> mariodo: go to the website of the manufacturers and pray that they got drivers for linux
<fevel> can someone help me change font colors for desktop and gnome panel?
<mariodo> hello nephish, ... do you have an idea? ... 1) printer: HP DeskJet 5940
<neverblue> mariodo, in a shell, type lsusb, then put the results on pastebin
<etyrnal> GTK doesn't seem to like it when you launch a program that has it's files chmod'd  w/ set UID and SET GID
<ozbilna> zdr
<neverblue> !pastebin | mariodo
<ubotu> mariodo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mariodo> ok ... just a sec
<gvsa123> fevel: right click on the panel, then properties
<neverblue> mariodo, are they two seperate devices?
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:/dev$ ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Blauhaut> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1.
<ozbilna> kako e
<nephish> mariodo, xsane does not automatically find it?
<neverblue> go ahead nephish, I have work to do
<ozbilna> kako e
<mariodo> xsane? ... nephish ... i don't know what that is *smiling* ... oh ... i forgot to tell you something ...
<hades_> hola
<Rotlaus> Where can i change the default text editor for gnome? I wanna use gvim instead of gedit?
<ozbilna> sto
<fevel> gvsa123, what about the desktop icon fonts
<nephish> mariodo, what ?
<mariodo> the computer is running "kubuntu" ... i hope this isn't a problem ... but i came in here too because i didn't get an answer there at #kubuntu
<gvsa123> fevel: i'm not sure you can change the color of that... but you can resize them.. pretty cool
<nephish> mariodo, open a terminal and type xsane
<fevel> gvsa123, I can only change the panel collors and not the font collor
<gvsa123> fevel: not that i know of
<christian__> Yo fellaz, i got a problem
<tonyT_G_Farmer> This is a Linux-in-general type of question: Is there a way to create a user who has full privileges to copy the entire system using rsync but not be root. This user will also need SSH access. So basically all that the user should be able to do is ssh into the box and back it up with rsync but not have root's full privileges to roam around and mess things up. Let me know if i'm hitting the pipe too much or if its actually possible
<rudy_1> hello everyone
<mariodo> nephish, ... i have to install it first
<SlimeyPe1e> hello.
<mariodo> just a sec please
<rudy_1> anyone can explain me what my firefox is donwloading autoamtically from the net?
<wnorrix> are there any other apps like landscape ? but gpl ?
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: a security update?
<wnorrix> or may be something i can just buy off
<SlimeyPe1e> firefox is updated quite regularly.
<rudy_1> I started the browser for the first tiem with this user, i have uploaded all the security updates with other users...
<rudy_1> is it necessary for each single user?
<mariodo> nephish, ... i'll be back in a minute ... i'll have to restart xchat
<nephish> ok
<SlimeyPe1e> rudy_1: wouldn't have thought so, but I'm not sure - all of my boxes are single-user.
<christian__> I try to run a exe-file with wine, I go in terminal, write 'wine /home/christian/VisualBoyAdvance.exe' but I got the message that I miss some dll-files to run the exe-file.. Am I supposed to download all the exe-files manually or what?
<kaushal> hi
<gvsa123> can anyone private message me after like 10 seconds.. i'm trying out something on xchat-gnome
<justinb> Anyone help me with a USB drive problem?
<kaushal> do canonical ltd has plans to office in INDIA
<kaushal> I mean open office
<cry2> do i need to install wpasupplicants for iwconfig wpa configuration?
<Pici> kaushal: That would be something you would have to ask them about.  This is the support channel, made up of mostly volunteers who are not employees of Canonical.
<rudy_1> i don't like a browser which is starting uploads itself, without asking
<mariodo> nephish, ... i am back
<rudy_1> lokks a  lot like explorer
<Pici> rudy_1: Do you know what its downloading?
<kaushal> Thanks Pici
<rudy_1> has finished ow, but i have no clue
<rudy_1> this is very Microsoft-like
<kaushal> How can i contact canonical
<kaushal> for this information
<Pici> kaushal: canonical.com I believe, I'm not sure where past that.
<kaushal> Thanks Pici
<mariodo> scanner -> hp scanjet 5500c ... ... ... ... ... printer -> hp deskjet 5940
<Pici> rudy_1: I have not seen that type of behavior before, and I've been using firefox on lunux for quite a long time.
<christian__> When I'm trying to drive a exe-file via wine in terminal, I got the message that I miss some dll-files. Am I supposed to download these dll-files manually or what?
<kaushal> Basically I am a Linux sys admin
<kaushal> with RHCE 100%
<kaushal> how can i start learning ubuntu
<lufis> kaushal: use it :)
<christian__> When I'm trying to drive a exe-file via wine in terminal, I got the message that I miss some dll-files. Am I supposed to download these dll-files manually or what?
<christian__> I wanna play pokmon, NOOOW!
<Penguinsaremyfri> Quick question.. what is the command to delete a directory?
<lufis> Penguinsaremyfri: rmdir
<Frogzoo> !appdb | christian__
<ubotu> christian__: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Frogzoo> Penguinsaremyfri: rmdir
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks. could not remember
<christian__> uboto: Is taht just a page or can I run it via terminal?
<Penguinsaremyfri> what if it is not empty?
<Pici> christian__: Its a website
<nephish> mariodo, open a terminal and type xsane
<Pici> christian__: Also check out #winehq
<Penguinsaremyfri> delete directory that is not empty?
<lufis> Penguinsaremyfri: cd to the directory, then rm *
<lufis> to delete everything inside it
<Pici> Penguinsaremyfri: rm -rf directory
<wnorrix> are there any apps that will allow me to deploy a package on 20-30 servers at the same time ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<SoulChild> how can i make GRUB use the device names instead of this long UUIDS???
<wnorrix> I am looking out for something like landscape
<mariodo> ok nephish ... just a sec ... someone calls me
<kaushal> Thanks
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know how to install vegastrike from the .run file?
<Pici> Penguinsaremyfri: I believe vegastrike is in the repos, you shouldnt have to install from the run file.
<Pici> !info vegastrike
<ubotu> vegastrike: A 3d space combat game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-5ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4776 kB, installed size 12184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc mips mipsel s390 alpha arm ia64 hppa amd64 ppc64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Penguinsaremyfri> I downloaded the .run file from a computer that had access to high speed, my ubuntu will not obtain an ip address from wireless, so it is internet-less
<christian__> Pici: Ok, tnx. :) Which server is #winehq in?
<Pici> christian__: Freenode, this server.
<cry2> can i save the configuration of iwconfig somehow?
<Pici> Penguinsaremyfri: Okay.  do this then: `chmod +x vegastrike.run` `sudo ./vegastrike.run`
<Pici> Penguinsaremyfri: Where vegastrike.run is the name of your .run file obviously
<christian__> Pici: k, tnx.
<red> anyone knows how to make a scanner work ? I got the rpms and stuff from epson website, but using "alien" doesn't work, it yells evil things at me like i don't have libc.so.6, but I do.
<uygar> hej, is ubuntu or debian better for a php web-server ?
<SoulChild> why does grub use the UUID of a device???
<SoulChild> how do i change that ?
<lufis> red: does it not work under sane?
<SoulChild> uygar: debian
<Pici> !uuid | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SoulChild> Pici: i did that already ,...
<Pici> SoulChild: Oh.
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone played around with pam_exec or pam_script?  I'm trying to rework my authentication system and getting a bit stuck here.
<uygar> shall i install ubuntu or debian for a php based website ?
<uygar> which one is better ?
<adaptr> "better"
<lufis> uygar: come on, your answers are going to be a bit biased ;)
<kaushal> if i want to know which all services are started
<Zuph> uygar: They're both solid choices.  We can help you with Ubuntu, though.
<DaBeowulf> 'lo, can anybody tell me if one of these should run on Feisty?: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/xsidplay-libsidplay2.html?hl=com&cx=1999:X:200
<Penguinsaremyfri> that did not work. If I just click on the file, it will install, but I cannot get the program launcher of configure the game
<adaptr> the answers will be irreleavnt to him
<kaushal> in Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<kaushal> service --status-all
<kaushal> whats the equivalent in Ubuntu
<preaction> !enter | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaushal> sorry for that
<cry2> is there a way to save my iwconfig options? they just were setup by network manager and the work... i want to persist them...
<kaushal> any tutorial to learn ubuntu
<soskel> hi
<kaushal> from basic to advanced
<coma> youtube?
<PriceChild> kaushal, wiki.ubuntu.com
<soskel> can I have my program featured as a stock application in gusty?
<uygar> Zuph, yes i know both they are good solitons, however i need to know the better one
<PriceChild> kaushal, help.ubuntu.com
<lufis> kaushal: if you're experienced with linux, ubuntu isn't all that different
<PriceChild> soskel, come into #ubuntu-motu :)
<kaushal> ok
<AutoMatriX> PriceChild, what's the meaning of 'motu' ?
<PriceChild> !motu | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Zuph> uygar: Neither is "better" than the other.  Debian has a reputation for being rock solid, while Ubuntu typically releases updates faster.
<Davy_Jones> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<AutoMatriX> tx PriceChild, i finaly understand how to makle u_botu talking :D
<Zuph> uygar: Which isn't to say that Ubuntu is unstable or that Debian isn't up to date.  They'll BOTH do whatever you need them to.
<cry2> How can I turn off system beep in ubuntu 7.04?
<faileas> the OS is only as good as the user ;)
<DaBeowulf> Try alsamixer
<DaBeowulf> Or xfce4-mixer
<DaBeowulf> @cry2
<uygar> zuph, okay dokay. thans for your help
<DaBeowulf> "Speaker"
<lufis> cry2: system > preferences > sound > system beep
<cry2> thank you very much
<AutoMatriX> lufis, do can you translate that in commandline, please, that sounds interesting to me, tx
<cry2> i would prefer the commandline as well ;-)
<NewColin> hello everyone
<AutoMatriX> hi NewColin
<lufis> AutoMatriX: I don't know if that has a command line equivalent... like DaBeowulf said alsamixer may do the trick
<cry2> sudo modprobe -r pcspkr perhaps?
<NewColin> I am trying to make the switch over to Ubuntu from Windows, and am having a problem installing from my CD.  Perhaps someone could assist me?
<christian__> Pici: Do you any more channels for support? No one is active at #winehq
<Davy_Jones> is there a way to adjust the sound volume in one application and let that not affect the other programs volume?
<cry2> set bell-style none
<Davy_Jones> kinda like better software mixing
<cry2> newcolin: what problems?
<Pici> !freenode | christian__  there is a list here
<ubotu> christian__  there is a list here: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Ahadiel> NewColin: Is your bios set to boot from CD before HDD?
<NewColin> I boot from my CD and when I choose "Run/Install Ubuntu", it gives me some SATA Errors /cry2
<Ahadiel> ah
<AutoMatriX> cry2, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TurnOffBeep
<NewColin> Yes, I am a tech geek ;)
<Clavi> Hi all.. I have a dev question. I aptituded GTKmm and tried including it. Doesn't seem to find it, though I found it installed (somewhere) in the Filesystem. How should I make it "includable"?
<NewColin> My drives are setup like this   Sata-01 - Raptor 10k Driver, Sata-02 - Seagate storage drive, Sata-04 - NEWHD for Ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> !softwaremixing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softwaremixing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cry2> i have no idea about sata raids, sorry
<cry2> and sata in general
<NewColin> I'm not raiding at all
<AutoMatriX> cry2, I think you should have them all there ...
<Clavi> Anyone?
<simoncpu> hello
<kaushal> can anyone tell me what all services are started in ubuntu
<cry2> try bum?
<simoncpu> i'm using ubutntu 7.04, and i'm encountering several kernel-related problems
<kaushal> is there a command which is service --status-all in Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<simoncpu> does ubuntu have an updated 2.6.20 kernel?
<simoncpu> i downloaded the latest ISO a while ago, and the kernel is borked
<DaBeowulf> Applications->System->Services @ kaushal ?
<kaushal> ok
<fevel> how do i add things to gdesklets? im having a hard time using it
<kaushal> from a command line
<DaBeowulf> Dunno.
<cry2> how can i flip to java vm of sun?
<Lappy> are the ubuntuforums down?
<artic_> gdesklets for italy
<dxdt> cry2: Use Synaptic to install it.  It will be listed under a search for java.  Choose the Sun one and it should be done automatically.  If not, come back here and we'll figure something out
<cassio> hello
<dxdt> cassio: hello
<cassio> i've just installed kubuntu feisty
<cassio> bu i can change the screen resolution to more than 800 x 600
<cassio> my video card is onboard
<Ahadiel> Lappy: Not fo rme
<NewColin> Hi, I'm Colin, I'll try this again more organized like.  I am a vet computer user, and a new user to Linux.  I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new HD I just bought.  The HD is SATA, when I boot from the CD and goto "Install/Run Ubuntu" I get a bunch of errors while it's loading (It eventually loads) :   [138.375045]  ata3.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5).  The subsequent errors are for all of the SATA drives I have.
<cassio> the driver is set to ' vesa'
<nasser> hii
<[Ramy] > how i can reload the fstab after configuration ? do i have to restart >?
<cassio> how can i turn on the options for greater screen resolutions?
<NewColin> Another error I get is [213.670940]  ata3.01 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)
<pierrette> salut tout le monde
<nasser> who can help me to calculate my tv modeline ?
<NewColin> Any ideas?
<dxdt> [Ramy] : restarting is easiest.  It might actually be the only safe way.
<maaks> re
<SoulChild> How to deactivate UUID for divice names in /boot/grum/menu.lst
<SoulChild> How to deactivate UUID for divice names in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> nasser: fixres
<Frogzoo> nasser: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NewColin> cry2?  any ideas why ubuntu might not be able to recognize my SATA drives? (which seems to be the problem)
<maaks> en installant windows sur une petite partition , ce dernier m'a joyeusement reformat mon /home (160 GO) dont 120 GO utiliss de perdu ...
<maaks> c'tait du ext3
<faileas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maaks> sorry
<maaks> i was sure i was on the french channel
<Lappy> can u compile the kernel if you're running on wubi... because I did and it was messed up.. it gave me something like unable to mount, and then 'fs' smth... damn should have worte the error down.
<faileas> naw, its ok, i can understand a little ;)
<faileas> lappy: no reason you shouldn't
<Lappy> faileas: any special way of doing it?
<faileas> NAFAIK
<faileas> well
<Thunor> Does anyone know of an open source video screen capture program?
<faileas> if your /user is ok (on wubi its a seperate partition, move it out, uninstall/treinstall, move it back in
<lufis> Thunor: instanbul
<simoncpu> hello
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate UUID's in grub/menu.lst ??? tried already to change "kopt" to "/ev/hda3" but update-grub still puts the UUID's as device names , any help would be great !
<James_> Hello
<dxdt> Thunor: like cap a screen of a video you are watching?  VLC, mplayer, etc will do that.
<simoncpu> is apt-get install linux-image-<version>  the correct command for installing a new kernel?
<Thunor> dxdt: there's no standalone program specifically meant for it?
<James_> I was wondering if you guys could help me with installing ubuntu latest
<simoncpu> James_: ubuntu 7.04 sucks
<cassio> hello, i'm trying to change the screen resolution in kubuntu feisty, but i can't change it to more than 800  x 600. How can i change this? my video card is onboard and kubuntu is using vesa diver for it
<James_> Ive downloaded the desktop version, followed the instructions to burning it on a CD
<dxdt> simoncpu: use aptitude it is like apt-get but better.  and yeah pretty much  you can always do aptitude search linux or kernel and fine what kernel you want
<PriceChild> simoncpu, please don't
<mikeh269> Sorry to bother you, but I've just installed 5.1 since I had a CD of it lying around, how would I go about updating it somewhat?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | mikeh269
<ubotu> mikeh269: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikeh269> why thankyou PriceChild
<ecaandrew> does anyone know why apache 2.2 and php5 isn't working together, apache loads fine, but php pages wont display. =[
<simoncpu> okidoki, thanks for the info :)
<PriceChild> james have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installing ?
<James_> My computer is just booting into windows, not into ubuntu, i have my boot order set to CD first and i burned it correctly
<simoncpu> if all else fails, i'll go back to Edgy
<PriceChild> James_, hmm
<simoncpu> with its stable 2.6.17 kernel
<simoncpu> :p
<dxdt> ecaandrew: More than likely there is a small error in one of the configs.  Go through both php.ini and apache2.conf and look for stuff about PHP that you might need to enable.
<Lappy> faileas: do you mean I should move my home.virutual.disk?
<ecaandrew> dxdt: where is the apache2.conf located?
<faileas> Lappy: move it somewhere else
<faileas> uninstall wubi
<faileas> reinstall
<Some_Person> The beginning of Linux: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_thread/thread/76536d1fb451ac60/b5fb8c0380d0edae
<simoncpu> ecaandrew: i believe it's httpd.conf
<dxdt> ecaandrew: /etc/apache2/  I think.  Also make sure you have the libraries for apache2 and php5 installed.  libapache2-mod-php5 or something similar
<dxdt> no, with apache2 it is not httpd.conf, that is apache 1
<James_> What should the Checksum of the latest ubuntu be?
<Lappy> faileas: uninstalling wubi = uninstalling ubuntu = not what I want, I want to implement the new kernel.
<dxdt> though httpd.conf will still be there
<Myelin> Hello, is Gnome or KDE more suitable for 256 MB ram?
<ecaandrew> okay :) thank you
<simoncpu> dxdt: hmm... i guess it's been a long time since i've last used apache
<faileas> Lappy: reinstall. zip up ALL the files. try again
<lufis> Myelin: you might try xfce
* simoncpu is using nginx and lighttpd these days....
<dxdt> simoncpu: yeah it is weird they changed things around.
<faileas> if it happens again, unzip and you have a nice working syste again
<James_> Guys can anyone help me out or not?
<James_> Its probably simple
<Myelin> lufis: But among them, what would be better?
<KurtKraut> simoncpu, they are quite nice. I suggest using lighttpd as a full replacement to Apache
<simoncpu> James_: the checksum is in MD5SUM file :)
<lufis> Myelin: hmm I dunno, seems like they both typically equal out. i would say gnome, but that's subjective
<simoncpu> KurtKraut: yepp yepp... we're actually using lighttpd for the webGUI for an open source firewall that we're making :)
<genii> I like xfce
<Myelin> Is installing Xfce4 on Ubuntu as Xubuntu?
<ecaandrew> thank you
<ecaandrew> brb
<James_> ok
<James_> my check sums are the same
<lufis> Myelin: yeah, the package is xubuntu-desktop
<KurtKraut> simoncpu, I'm glad to know that.
<dxdt> Myelin: I would suggest XFCE or Fluxbox with that little amount of ram honestly.  xubuntu-desktop is the package to do that or just get the xubuntu cd :_
<Myelin> lufis: Thanks.
<Lappy> faileas: again, how would that help me.. the new kernel isn't final I had to compile it... it's not with the installation and stuf..
<James_> and i followed the instructions for burning the iso and thats fine
<lufis> Myelin: or you can just install xubuntu to begin with, your choice if you want to try both out
<wesleywillians> peopleo i have just installed my ubuntu and the msttcorefonts.. but i cant use verdana, arial, etc.. any idea?
<Myelin> dxdt: Thanks.
<faileas> lappy: gets your system back up with your files. provides a painfree recovery.
<disasm> anyone know of a window manager that lets you stretch one window over multiple desktops besides olvwm?
<KurtKraut> wesleywillians, have you restarted OpenOffice after installing mstt* ?
<lufis> disasm: i think openbox does that
<Lappy> faileas: I dont want a recovery, I need the new kernel to work... i'm using the old kernel now, it's working fine.. I want to fix the new one.
<disasm> lufis: really? I know fluxbox doesn, I'll have to give that a shot
<graulich> what was that package called, that you should install before compiling anything? make-essentials or something long those lines?
<lufis> disasm: lemme try it and see
<okidoki> oh hai
<wesleywillians> yep.. but even in firefox.. i cannot use see these fonts
<faileas> ahhh
<okidoki> can anyone help me with some odd apt behaviour?
<Random832> ok, i give up - how does the thing where it says "The program 'foo' is not currently installed. You can install it by..." work
<lufis> disasm: hm i dunno, maybe it doesn't
<Pelo> okidoki,  state the problem and if someone know the answer they will try and help
<okidoki> i'm trying to get apt to download packages but its using the wrong nic
<christian__>  I actually have project64 installed with wine now, but when I'm trying to run a game nothing happens... What to do?
<wesleywillians> i am seeing the sites diferently than windows..
<Random832> i can't tell where that functionality lives
<christian__> okidoki: Norwegian??
<James_> Why does my bootable CD not work, is it a problem with Ubuntu?
<James_> I burnt it correctly
<James_> And my boot order is right
<James_> and the file is fine
<Pelo> christian__,  ask in #winehq
<ubernewhacks> hey guys. i just have a quick question. where can i get an install disk of ubuntu where i can specify the partition which i install to, is 64 bit, runs well with a geforce 8800 gtx, and a intel quad-core
<Pelo> James_,  what's on the cd ?
<James_> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<okidoki> nope
<James_> Im running windows but im trying to boot ubuntu
<okidoki> norwegian?
<dxdt> James_: Best I could suggest would be to double check the bios and stuffs.  Make sure it was burned right.  And if one is available, try a different machine and see if for sure the cd works.  If it does, then you would know the problem is on your machine
<Pelo> James_,  did you put the iso on the cd as a single file or did you "burn an image" to the cd ?
<okidoki> apt-get update works but downloads try to use the wrong interface
<James_> Ive tried two machines, so i guess its my CD
<James_> I burnt image on to CD, so now it has lots of seperate files
<ubernewhacks> can someone answer me?
<James_> Is using a standard CD R ok, i shouldnt be using RW or DVD or anything like that ?
<James_> Its a pretty shit make CD
<okidoki> i'm using 7.04 server running apt from the CL
<Random832> can your computer boot from other cds?
<lufis> James_: Cd-r is the most reliable for that kind of thing
<James_> Yes, i also run knoppix
<Pelo> ubernewhacks, any ubuntu install cd lets you specify the partition to install to, at the appropriate moment during the install process  step 2 or 3,   but the nvidia and ati support for 64bit is limited,  I can'T garantie yo uwill get a driver for yor card
<TBZ> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<okidoki> apt is using eth1 even though I have eth0
<James_> Ok, ill try burning it on a different computer and see how it goes
<ubernewhacks> dang
<dxdt> ubernewhacks: I think you'll just want the 64 bit version of ubuntu for that.  The installer let's you do manual configuration of partitions and stuff so you'll be able to choose and such.  As for the geforce, you'll have to install nvidia driveers after the initial install to get full 3d power.
<Pelo> James_, try this for a test unplug your hdds from the computer, and boot with just the cd in
<James_> Tried that Pelo
<Random832> okidoki: shouldn't apt be using whatever connection has a IP address / gateway / etc? I don't think apt cares at a low enough level to be using a particular ethernet port
<James_> It said boot failed, press F2 to retry
<Pelo> James_,  can you try the cd in another computer ?
<James_> I did
<Thunor> Hey, does anyone know of any opensource screencapture software that I can get from the terminal or synaptic?
<Pelo> James_,  and ? did it boot theother computer ?
<James_> I tried it in my alienware and that booted windows even though CD is set to boot first
<lufis> Thunor: what exactly do you mean? from a video, or from your desktop?
<Pelo> James_,  then the cd is bad  make another one
<Random832> Thunor: imagemagick has 'import'
<James_> Its my thrid CD ive treid :s
<Random832> if you mean you want one to use from the command line
<lufis> James_: What are you using to burn?
<Thunor> lufis: I mean, screencapture for video, recording your actions. I'm going to make some video tutorials.
<James_> I think its my cd writer
<Ahadiel> Thunor: recordmydesktop <== for a screencast
<James_> im going to try my other one now
<lufis> Thunor: instanbul works well so i hear
<Pelo> James_,  step by step tell me how you got from the iso file to the cd ?
<James_> Ok
<aa_> istanbul + sound is broken in feisty
<lufis> aa_: ah
<James_> I downloaded the iso from the ubuntu website
<Thunor> Thanks, will it work on 64 bit windows, you think?
<Thunor> I mean
<stuart-> hey guys, someone once had a list of packages to install through synaptic that when used with totem-xine, played all forms of .wmv perfect. anyone have any idea what it is?
<Thunor> Ubuntu*
<lufis> James_: keep it all on one line if you can, please
<simoncpu> aa_:sound is broken in feisty?
<simoncpu> oh my.....
<James_> Then i downloaded infrarecorder and followed the steps on the ubuntu website step by step
<okidoki> Random832: that's what I thought but for some reason its going out on the wrong nic
<Pelo> stuart-,  check in hte forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<simoncpu> i think i should just stick to edgy or something
<aa_> simoncpu: no, istanbul screencapture is broken when enabling sound on feisty
<stuart-> Pelo, k
<Pelo> james ok stop there ,
* simoncpu watches his linux box download linux-image
<simoncpu> aa_: ah, k.....
<lufis> stuart-: the package is w32codecs and getting it has changed. see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Pelo> James_,  what os were you one when you burned the cd image ?
<kaushal> no one has answered my question regarding
* simoncpu sighs with a relief
<James_> Windows XP
<aa_> simoncpu: sound is the best its ever been in feisty
<kaushal> which all services is started in ubuntu
<Pelo> James_,  what cd burning app do you usualy use in windows xp ?
<stuart-> lufis, it was a bunch of other stuff too, had 'lib' in the packages if i'm not mistaken. that played what w32codecs couldn't
<ubernewhacks> are there any x64 linux distros that have good nvidia card support?
<lufis> stuart-: like libgstreamer, libxine?
<simoncpu> aa_: cool... sound is better in my linux box than in my freebsd box
<Pelo> ubernewhacks, no
<simoncpu> i can hear deeper bass in linux
<ixion_uk> does anyone here use fwbuilder ??
<simoncpu> same hardware
<Pelo> ubernewhacks,  depends on your card check in the forum
<James_> MagicISO
<Pelo> James_,  then use magic iso to burn the ubuntu.iso to a cd , no need to use anyting else
<stuart-> lufis, yeah, those kinda stuff, but not sure if it was a simple lib+name. if i remember correctly, it was klibdec (example) or something
<Pelo> James_,  donT you have nero ?
<lufis> stuart-: w32codecs takes care of wmv, et al., see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for the rest
<kaushal> :(
<tondar> hey all
<Pelo> hello tondar and kaushal
<stuart-> lufis, w32codecs does take care of most wmv's for me. but the newer ones are screwed up colorwise or it's boxy.
<tondar> what is the best player for playing real media files in 'buntu?
<okidoki> is there a way to ping using only a specific nic?
<tondar> hi Pelo
<James_> yes i have that too
<okidoki> (on a multinic box)
<tondar> Pelo: any ideas
<lufis> stuart-: installing all the restricted codecs may help
<kaushal> :( :( :(
<Pelo> James_, use nero then ,
<James_> Ill try both and get back to you
<dho_ragus> 'buntu?  that's a new one...
<tondar> dho_ragus: ;)
<lufis> kaushal: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523188
<Pelo> tondar,  just get realplayer 10 from the realplayer site
<tondar> Pelo: in the repos?
<Pelo> tondar, read my line again
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, hey its me from last night. I aksed about the swap partition
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, I kind of remember
<danya__> hey
<tondar> Pelo: I know, but from the repo is easier
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, you told me to download the alternative ubuntu cd
<danya__> im having problems installing java on a 64-bit feisty
<Pelo> tondar, there isnT a real media player in the repos
<danya__> can someone help me with that plz
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  and is it working for you ? oh wait you have dialup, what's up
<tondar> Pelo: k thanks
<Pelo> danya__,  java is in the repos you should'T have any problems instlling it  , what is the issue
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, I need a little more information on which one to download.
<danya__> pelo : having a 64-bit version is the issue
<James_> Pelo. Ive burnt it on Nero and now the Ubuntu browser has opened
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, well unless you are using a mac get the   x86
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, I went to the main page then to the downloads but im not sure which one isn't live.
<danya__> pelo: I had problems insatlling flash and finally did it
<Pelo> danya__, then I can't personnaly help you with this,  try checking in the forum
<Pelo> James_,  congrats
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, hold on
<kaushal> hi
<James_> WTF
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, will do
<stuart-> lufis, think i could install all the packages they listed on the RestrictedFormats page for 6.06 on my Feisty to get .wmv to work better?
<lufis> stuart-: go for it
<Pelo> james ? I'm sorry I thought you said it worked
<James_> Even though i thought it would work since that opened, when i put it in the computer and booted up, it still goes it windows
<tondar> Pelo: you were wrong, there is a repo for real
<tondar> ;)
<ubuntu> marce
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge,  go to the download page
<ubuntu> digsa
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, im there
<epicaL> t
<Pelo> AgentOrannnge, select the desktop edition   ubuntu 7.04,  check your comptuer type below,  shose your location,  and  just below the start download button check the box
<ubernewhacks> wait a sec, even if i have a x64 bit processor (intel quad-core), and i get the x86 version, will i have the benefits of the processor being 64 bit with linux?
<James_> Pelo, its set to boot in the right order and the cd must work, how comes when i put it in it still boots windows on both computers
<AgentOrannnge> Pelo, Thank you very much. I understand that this is a text based installer then? So I would need to make it bootable with nero?
<ubernewhacks> and you can just respond with uber as the name if you want
<ubernewhacks> yo?
<Pelo> ubernewhacks, the amd64 bit version doesnT have nvidia and ati drvers for it ,  it has no flash pluggin, and apparently it has java problem, so unless you have a real need for the amd64 version ,  use the  x86 one
<Pelo> !patience | ubernewhacks
<ubotu> ubernewhacks: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> afk
<ubernewhacks> well yeah i know, but i have an intel, i understand i wouldnt use an amd version with it
<andyp_> trying to download a 4.3gb file getting "segmentation fault" with wxdfast any other reasonable download managers out there?
<asismsn> hi
<AgentOrannnge> See yah later. Thank you Pelo.
<Downsay[Linux] > could someone help me change the colors of my xchat?
<jrib> andyp_: wget?
<tiredbones> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.0.4. I had no printer on my daughter's Inspiron 1501 before. I'm trying to install an Epson Stylus color 480 sxu. I went thru the steps for installing using System  -> Administation -> Print. The printer was recognize. I finished this step and did a check on properties. In the status area it says; Ready Gutenprint Printing page . 9% . I have not sent anything to the printer. What gives?
<asismsn> slm
<simoncpu> ubernewhacks: chanting and dancing rythmically until you experience an epiphany might also help :)
<Squee> What's the command to change permissions to a folder, so that I can edit read only files using the File Browser? Please just give me the command for chmod, not a different
<Squee> one
<Pelo> ubernewhacks, amd 64 is just what we use to call it,  it' for all 64bit machines,  use the x86 anyway
<ubernewhacks> ahhh simonpc i already have a headache, dont hurt my brain anymore
<ubernewhacks> ic ic
<ubernewhacks> thank you pelo
<simoncpu> Squee: chmod +r <folder>
<ubernewhacks> thats what i needed
<ubernewhacks> i appreciate it :] 
<andyp_> jrit: do you think its better to use the command line rather than a gui?
<asismsn> slm betl
<jrib> Squee: what are you trying to edit?
<Squee> Okay, thanks, simoncpu
<jrib> andyp_: more straightforward imo.  Some nice gui download managers you can try are: gwget, d4x, and aria
<Squee> xorg.conf, as I have no other way to fix it
<Pelo> anyone know what language asismsn  is speaking ?
<jrib> !tr | asismsn
<ubotu> asismsn: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<asismsn> in turkish pelo
<asismsn> in turkish
<inonooby> hey can some one help me
<inonooby> its about wireshark
<Blackthorn> Every time I start my system I have to manually log into the server and type sudo modprobe wcte11xp. How can I make this automatic on startup?
<Pelo> asismsn,  see the message ubotu  just told you
<andyp_> jrib: thanks what does imo mean
<jrib> andyp_: in my opinion
<Downsay[Linux] > Is there somewhere I can download more desktop background for linux?
<lufis> Downsay[Linux] : art.gnome.org
<Pelo> !theme | Downsay[Linux]  knock yourself out
<ubotu> Downsay[Linux]  knock yourself out: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<andyp_> jrib: thanks
* simoncpu reboots his linux box with 2.6.20-16 kernel
* simoncpu crosses his fingers
<jrib> Downsay[Linux] : the internet :)  Just grab a nice file from deviantart or the places ubotu just said
<inonooby> so can some one help me for wireskark
<dxdt> inonooby: ask the actual question don't ask for help
<Downsay[Linux] > I guess a more appropriate question is what linux sites are good sites to get me off and running with linux?  I just changed to linux yesterday and know nothing about it
<Pelo> inonooby, I think ou wuld have better luck looking for a wireshark channel
<simoncpu> lol... i was wondering why my box didn't reboot
<simoncpu> i forgot that i was inside a chroot :)
<gordonjcp> Downsay[Linux] : well, what kind of things do you want to do?
<inonooby> so in wireshark in user mode it cant see the interfaces but i cant start wireshark in root
<Squee> sudo chmod +r (folder)    didn't work
<Pelo> Downsay[Linux] ,  these may help a bit   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Downsay[Linux] > make ubuntu a lot more graphic intensive, and read about what ubuntu can do in general
<simoncpu> iontry: try sudo <command>
<simoncpu> shit
<simoncpu> my box fails to boot
<Pelo> Downsay[Linux] , search for compiz-fusion  that is probaly what you mean with graphic intensive
<simoncpu> "Error 15: file not found"
<inonooby> also can some one tel me how to make it work
<Downsay[Linux] > one of the biggest things I want to do is be able to click my mouse and it opens up and lets me choose which windows to click on...sort of like mac's os
<Pelo> simoncpu, did you "adjust" your grub boot menu to take into acount your new kernel ?
<Davy_Jones> you can open a window and click on it in linux too
<tiredbones> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.0.4. I had no printer on my daughter's Inspiron 1501 before. I'm trying to install an Epson Stylus color 480 sxu. I went thru the steps for installing using System  -> Administation -> Print. The printer was recognize. I finished this step and did a check on properties. In the status area it says; Ready Gutenprint Printing page . 9% . I have not sent anything to the printer. Why would I see something trying to pr
<tiredbones> int?
<junin23> nossa, isso aqui est bombando hein
<Pelo> Downsay[Linux] , that's compiz-fusion stuff,  try asking in #compiz-fusion for how to install it
<junin23> alguem brasileiro?
<Downsay[Linux] > pelo, the problem with compiz is that it and beryl I cannot get to work...my graphics driver isn't being compatible with it or something?
<ojb> \help
<junin23> algum do Brasil?
<junin23> aguardando contato
<simoncpu> Pelo: coool... i just pressed "e"
<Pelo> tiredbones,  the test page it's auto with the new printer unless you uncheck it
<Davy_Jones> i want to use a ps2 keyboard and display the results on a screen terminal.. can i do this with linux?
<simoncpu> apt-get didn't get /boot/grub/menu.lst right
<asismsn> everybody my computer is a problem (firefox ) it usually stop
<neverblue> !es | junin23
<ubotu> junin23: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> Downsay[Linux] , you need t ask in #ubuntu-effects  you probably need xgl or someting
<DaBeowulf> I have a boner it works. libsidplay2 and use of the HVSC songlength.txt \o/
<simoncpu> weeeeee... it's booting already
<Davy_Jones> asismsn: your computer is a problem? get rid of it
<DaBeowulf> Aural orgasm!
<Pelo> asismsn,  did you instll flash ? it is a problemfor some ppl
<asismsn> yes insall flash
<tiredbones> Palo, are you saying that it automatically does a test page?
<cristi> why ubuntu is doesn't work on my laptop?
<tondar> Pelo: I do apologize, there were no real :P
<Pelo> asismsn,  remove flash see it it is better
<neverblue> cristi, whats the error?
<asismsn> ok
<asismsn> thanks
<tondar> Pelo: where is the best place for installing programs
<tondar> ?
<asismsn> ;)
<Pelo> tondar, I knew that,  but you seemed to be of a different opinion,  I didn'T feel like arguing
<cristi> when i instal it says someting of micro....
<tiredbones> Pelo, are you saying that it automatically does a test page?
<tondar> Pelo: :P
<Pelo> tondar,  you let them install where they want to , you don't  mess with the defaults
<neverblue> cristi, that doesnt help me help you
<Pelo> tiredbones,  yes I am
<Davy_Jones> tondar: the best place is synaptic
<tondar> Pelo: it's asking me for it
<neverblue> cristi, can you be more specific?
<cristi> i dont know how to say
<cristi> :(
<tondar> Davy_Jones: this is a bin file off the net
<Pelo> tondar, it wants a location for the settings folder  ~/.realplayer
<neverblue> cristi, which language?
<inonooby> so i see no one can help me for wireshark
<wesleywillians> any idea people about the fonts?
<cristi> romania
<neverblue> !ro | cristi
<ubotu> cristi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cristi> :)
<tondar> Pelo: here is the message: Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<tondar> RealPlayer to be installed.
<null> Question:  I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now /etc/network/interfaces is not read on boot.  None of the settings are used.
<simoncpu> blah
<Pelo> tondar, /home/usernamehere/.realplayer
<simoncpu> 2.6.20 kernel is hopeless
<neverblue> inonooby, what seems to be the issue?
<simoncpu> network doesn't work
<asismsn> pelo , problem is no flash because another problem I dont know problem ,and you?
<tondar> Pelo: k, thanks
<Davy_Jones> tondar: chmod +x filename
<simoncpu> this is so hopeles man.....
<Davy_Jones> tondar: then ./filename
<tondar> Davy_Jones: done already
<DaBeowulf> Yes we're all gonna die!
<tondar> Davy_Jones: installation path
<asismsn> do you know pelo
<tiredbones> Pelo, OK. what's a good place for trouble shooting this problem, test page doesn't print?
<tondar> /home/username/.filename
<SeanTater> I'm encoding a video in FFMpeg, and it's memory footprint has slowly increased. It's now taking up 1.03GB of memory. Is that normal for a large (12GB) movie?
<Davy_Jones> tondar: installation path what
* simoncpu inserts Edgy CD into linux box
<tondar> the path to install Davy_Jones
<Pelo> asismsn, I don'T know what else it could be, some ppl have problems with firefox freezing when they install flash, removing it helps,
<Davy_Jones> tondar: the path to install depends on the .bin file you are using
<Lappy> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Pelo> tiredbones, is the printer turned on ?
<asismsn> ok pelo
<tondar> Davy_Jones: ok it's realplayer
<tiredbones> Pelo, Yes. and the system recognizes it.
<tondar> Davy_Jones: going to install to home/username/.realplayer
<Pelo> tiredbones, basicalhy try thie usuall stuff,   paper, online, turned on ,  if the pinteing started before the printer was turned on ,  it may just be blocked , remove the job from the print manager and try again
<asy> hi, error X libGLcore.so undefined symbol kernel mismatch driver and module nvidia-glx on Linux user-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Help me
<tiredbones> Pelo, I done all those thing and still no luck.
<Davy_Jones> tondar: i installed my realplayer in exactly the same folder
<Pelo> asy, search the error msg in the forum that looks very familiar
<Pelo> tiredbones, usb printer ?
<tondar> Davy_Jones: k cool, but not in the menu
<rob_w> does ubunutu have the psmouse.ko in the kernel or as a module in standard installations ?
<tiredbones> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> tondar,  in the sound * video menu
<tondar> Pelo: not there
<tondar> !!
<Davy_Jones> tondar: right-click > edit menus
<Pelo> tiredbones,   menu > system > prefs > removable media , fourth tab I think
<Pelo> tondar, the menu just needs to be updated,  restart gnome pannel
<tondar> Davy_Jones: k
<tondar> Pelo: Right
<SoulChild> is there a good mail notification for gnome and googlemail ?
<tiredbones> Pelo, what menu are you reffering to?
<Pelo> SoulChild, gnubiff , you can have it as pannel app or desktop applet
<SoulChild> Pelo: Perfect! Thanks
<Pelo> tiredbones, the pannel menu , if yuo are using gnome
<Pelo> SoulChild, multiple accounts , fuly configurable,  lovely
<Yarcanox> does ubuntu support mandatory file locks
<SoulChild> Pelo: Great =D
<Yarcanox> (and not only advisory file locks)
<tondar> Pelo: not there again
<Pelo> tondar, make a launcher , command line is               realplay
<tondar> ok
<solem> how can i change the amount of workspaces?
<Pelo> Yarcanox,  you might want to check in hte forum for an answer , or maybe the ppl in ##linux will know
<tiredbones> Pelo, the media is removed. Are you suggesting I reinstall the printer?
<Pelo> solem, see the workspace switcher ?  right click on it
<solem> yeah
<Pelo> tiredbones,  what doyou mean the media is removed ?
<solem> thanks :)
<neverblue> solem are you running Beryl/Compiz?
<solem> yeah i am
<neverblue> then you might want to be careful
<tondar> Pelo: had to manually go to .RealPlayer folder and run the file!!!
<tiredbones> Pelo, Based on these instruction,  menu > system > prefs > removable media , fourth tab I think
<tondar> Pelo: not alt+f2 realplayer
<tondar> !
<solem> i just changed to compiz-fusion... with beryl i had four... now i only got two
<xubu> i get errors when following the code in this article: "http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1" could some help with git
<neverblue> solem, you realize its only in testing stages, correct?
<Pelo> tiredbones, I meant you were supose to check the box of the printer things, then unplug and replug the comp
<solem> yeah i know :)
<neverblue> solem good luck
<Pelo> tondar, somehow your install got screwed up,  I donT know how to help you
<solem> hehe :) yeah... the "video" at youtube showed me four... thought i would have it too :)
<tiredbones> Pelo, OK - I'll reinstall the printer and to the unplug thing.
<Pelo> tiredbones, I would remove the comp, make sure the media thing is checkec, then replug the comp and see what happens
<Pelo> afk coffee
<xubu> i get "error: pathspec 'origin/randr-1.2' did not match any." following this article: "http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1" can anyone help?
<Blackthorn> Every time I start my system I have to manually log into the server and type sudo modprobe wcte11xp. How can I make this automatic on startup?
<dxdt> Blackthorn: add it to /etc/modules
<James_> Hey
<blah> i was wondering if anyone knew a reason why after installing a manufacturer's cups driver successfully.. that a printer would only print the top 3 lines of any file printed and then just leave the rest of the doc blank on printing
<James_> I got my CD to work
<Enselic> James_: how? my CD don't work either :(
<James_> I used another program to burn the iso
<James_> I used Nero
<Enselic> James_: oh, thought you meant CD reader :)
<Enselic> James_: nm
<Squee> Can someone please give me a command so I can just edit my xorg.conf file easily without turning it off?
<blah> I've googl'd and looked around, but I am unable to really find anyone else who is having this particular problem
<EDP__> hey
<Enselic> Squee: what do you mean "without turning it off"?
<Ahadiel> Squee: Heh?
<Enselic> Squee: you can edit it without any magic
<Squee> Without turning off the xsever
<Ahadiel> You can't.
<Enselic> Squee: just open it and edit it :)
<Pelo> James_,  congrats
<EDP__> I've never been on here before is there some sort of system or do we just ask questions?
<Squee> it's read-only
<keymoo> anyone here managed to get truecrypt mounted volumes read/write?
<Ahadiel> Squee: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bnana> hello, on ubuntu-effects aren`t anybody
<Pelo> blah,  you're printer was not listed in cups ?
<tiredbones> Pelo, I unpluged the printer and pluged it back in. I then rebooted the laptop. I reinstalled the printer. Did a test page. I see it in the que but it does not print.
<PriceChild> Bnana, then be patient
<James_> Thanks for the help Pelo
<keymoo> i posted a thread here on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526412
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Squee you need to edit it with root permission
<SoulChild> Woow ,... i used Debian for years and now recognize that i love ubuntu much more :D
<PriceChild> Jammer, have you gotten that booting sorted out? Sorry I hadn't a clue
<ftoo_on_gutsy> eg: edit as root user
<Squee> Okay, thanks, got it
<PriceChild> bah he left
<inonooby> why what is better than debian tell me plzz
<EDP__> Are there any known bugs/issues that would cause Wine to install properly but still not be able to run .exe's? Everything I've read on the net says that once you install it can run them automatically.
<Pelo> tiredbones, I realy don'T know  does the printer do anyting when you start a print job ? any noise any lights blinking ?
<dxdt> EDP__: what error does wine file.exe on the command line give you?
<Pelo> EDP__, if the prog requires installation you need to install it properly ,  check with the ppl in #winehq
<tiredbones> Pelo, no nothing, I wish is did, then I would know that it's getting a signal.
<Squee> Okay, this is annoying
<EDP__> uuhhh (yeah I'm a noob ok) had linux for about 2 weeks. Kinda overwhelmed
<Pelo> tiredbones, ok go in the printer properties, make sure you have the correct port selected,  ( this is a local printer right ?)
<Myelin> Hello, is it necessary to have compiled a kernel before compiling a software, or does that rule only applies to module compiling?
<keymoo> EDP_ yeah i've been using it for a couple of weeks and it is overwhelming but i'm loving it
<Bnana> i have ati x700, runing feisty with xgl server, beryl manager runing, but i can`t change skin of decorator, but when i`m trying to run compiz i have error: " GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"  , anybody can help me??
<keymoo> i still have a few issues remaining to be solved
<Squee> Many times have I reconfigured my xserver, correctly, though I'm forced to use my integrated graphics, but, the computer refuses to use the resolutions in my xorg.conf file, I'm stuck using a 320x200 resolution. Is there any way I can fix this?
<naitmer> hello
<naitmer> im new in this of beryl
<Theimon> 320x200?
<Pelo> EDP__, what command do you use to start your .exe ?
<Theimon> omg
<EDP__> Yeah, I found out ATI sucks though, my brand-new X1950pro WORST CARD EVER for beryl
<Squee> Yes
<naitmer> and i would like to know how to get the minimize, maximize close options visible when beryl is runnig
<tiredbones> Pelo, Yes it's a local printer., This has 4 USB port and I'm not sure what one the printer should be connected to.
<Pelo> Squee,  have you manualy edited the xorg.conf file to add extra resolutions ?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Squee do u have a addon gfx card also ? why not disable the on board gfx in bios..
<Squee> Pelo, I just went into it to check, and resolutions up to 1600x1200 are in there
<EDP__> that's what I'm asking, what do I do in wine to start an exe? Do I open Wine file and run it from there?
<Pelo> tiredbones, I mean change the port in the printer configureation dialog,  in the printer manager , under files properties
<Davy_Jones> EDP__: type "wine filename.exe" in terminal
<Squee> ftoo_on_gutsy, I have a nvidia card in, but when I use it my xserver can't start because it says it can't find the nvidia kernel
<ac-town> Hey, i have a sound problem, can anyone give me a link to a wiki or something so i can setup or fix my sound?
<Pici> !sound >  ac-town
<Pelo> Squee,  check the horizsync value and the other vert?? one , make sure tehy match the lable on the back of your monitor
<Davy_Jones> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Batelje> hello can somebody help me with my cam ? i have a TRUSTwebcam and xubuntu detects it. but the view is very bad and dark. In windows ( :( ) it works fine
<EDP__> Oh so I just put Wine*said file name*.exe and it'll open it up?
<ac-town> When i play a song all I get is static
<Thunderzzz> Anyone?  I cannot play videos stored on my pc.  Im using VLC with codecs installed
<EDP__> and do I need the full file location or just the name?
<Thunderzzz> all I get is a black screen
<Batelje> thunderzzz tru install a other mediaplayer ?
<Pelo> EDP__, the pathto the exe might be required
<Pici> EDP__: You'll need to put the path to the file and the filename
<Pici> EDP__: If its not in the current directory.
<Thunderzzz> I have several and all do the same
<EDP__> Thanks. Help has been much appreciated.
<EDP__> bye
<Batelje> where are the videos located ?
<Pelo> EDP__,  and you need a space between wine and the start of the path
<Pelo> sigh ...
<Pelo> Batelje, what videos ?
<bmachine> can someone help me open a proxy port in ubuntu?
<Batelje> from thunderzzz problem...
<Pelo> Batelje, sorry,  I'm loosing track
<ftoo_on_gutsy> bmachine in ubuntu or your router if u have 1
<Pelo> bmachine,  there is a proxy tool in menu > system > admin ( or prefs)
<Batelje> again one time ...hello can somebody help me with my cam ? i have a TRUSTwebcam and xubuntu detects it. but the view is very bad and dark. In windows ( :( ) it works fine
<Squee> pelo, I'm not sure if they're on the back, if htey are, I don't see them. I just used the default settings for that though
* Pelo decides ot but out of the server stuff 
<|muelli|> Hi folks. I have trouble running an installer over a USB Stick. Actaully it complains that it "can't read data from cdrom". The log shows "bad d-i Packages file" or "warning: File/cdrom/dists/feisty/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages does not exist" and it's right.. but I can't do nothing about it :-\ So can anyone help me with that?
<tiredbones> Pelo,  When I go  the Connection tab under properties, It tells me that the printer is not detected. How could that be if the install found the driver for this printer?
<Pelo> Squee, you can check your documentation or googleyour model for the specs
<JDahl> I am trying to setup filesharing from my ubuntu machine via samba,  and it doesn't work.  Where do I see what the "workgroup" name is in Windows XP?
<Donald> HELLO
<Donald> can I ask a question?
<Squee> I can try, surfing the web will be hell like this though
<Pici> !ask | Donald
<ubotu> Donald: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ac-town> Argh, it looks like alsa has problems with audigy cards
<bmachine_> proxy anyone?
<Donald> Im new to IRC and Ubuntu :p  I have issues
<Pelo> tiredbones, not sure, check the port list and try them out , or you can search in the forum for  usb printer not detected   there migth be a little fix      www.ubuntuforums.org
<Lappy> how can I uninstall a broken kernel?
<SoulChild> Pelo: woow gnubiff is great ,... nice animations good sound ,... perfect ;)
<Pici> bmachine_: Huh?
<Donald> Im trying to get my d-link wirless card to work
<Pelo> bmachine, pay attention several ppl have asked you questons
<bmachine_> Pelo
<psychollek__> does anybody know of feisty packages for updates to java 6 ?
<Lappy> I compiled the kernel myself, ran it through the .deb file.
<bmachine_> my internet disconected
<ftoo_on_gutsy> bmachine in ubuntu or your router if u have 1
<tiredbones> Pelo, I don't get a port list.
<bmachine_> ubuntu
<SoulChild> Pelo: does it save all messages, or are they being deleted, when marking them as read ???
<Pelo> SoulChild, I didnT' care for the anime myself I jsut changed the icon but what ever floats your boat
<bmachine_> i need to open a proxy port
<ftoo_on_gutsy> bmachine is ubuntu firewall active ?
<bmachine_> no
<bmachine_> used firestarter but stopped
<Davy_Jones> what does it mean if someone says pwnt?
<Pelo> SoulChild, it's jsut a notifier, you can set a list of how many it will display  and it should only list the ones that haven't been retreived
<tiredbones> Pelo, thanks for your time!
<Donald> How can I get my D-Link card to work?
<Borat> Hello, who do i need to speak to to Activate my HOWTO that i made in the tutorial section?
<SoulChild> Donald: how can i rule over the world ??? we need more information , what does not work ect.
<Davy_Jones> Donald: you read the fucking manual.. then you know how it works idiot
<Pelo> tiredbones,  I'm checking one of mine to get you the correct tab and stuff to check,  but I donT' have usb printers so I can'T garantie it will be exactly the same
<Pici> Borat: The tutorial section of what?
<SoulChild> Davy_Jones no hate speach please
<Donald> I need to install a .exe windows driver on linux?
<Borat> Pici, the forums
<ac-town> Its sad but Davy_
<ac-town> Its sad but Davy_Jones is right*
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<SoulChild> !tell Donald about  langauge
<jozsi> langauge? what's that then?
<SoulChild> !tell Donald about  language
<jozsi> but I dunno anything about language
<Pelo> tiredbones,  open the printer properties,    last tab ( connection)  last item in the dialog box   printer port  with a drop down list next to it
<bmachine_> Does someone know  an equivilent program to CCproxy in linux?
<SoulChild> !tell Donald about language
<jozsi> I never heard of language :(
<SoulChild> ???
<roberto> How do I mount an extended fat32 partition?
<rhavenn> i setup ldap authentication .... anyone know how to keep the root user and some others who exists both in /etc/passwd and in the ldap tree to only query the /etc/passwd for the login?
<Pici> SoulChild: It doesnt work like that.
<Donald> I didnt use bad language/\
<ftoo_on_gutsy> bmachine http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1575.html <--- have u looked at this thread
<marti149> hey all,how do you add dual monitor support for Radeon 7000?
<Pici> Borat: You could ask in #ubuntuforums
<reverseblade> !mount |roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Pici> SoulChild: Either do: `ubotu, tell user about thing` or `!thing > user`
<Pelo> !dualhead > marti149 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Donald> ok guess I will ask somewhere else
<reverseblade> How do I become a Jedi ?
<Donald> Thanks Ubuntu
<bmachine_> ftoo_on_gutsy, Thanks! we all the know the info is there, its just finding it...
<roberto> !discmounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about discmounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !wifi > Donald (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<marti149> hey all,how do you add dual monitor support for Radeon 7000?
<reverseblade> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ftoo_on_gutsy> reverseblade apply to the forums :P
<reverseblade> hehe
<Pelo> marti149, did you check your other chat windows I jsut sent you a set of instructions
* Pelo realy likes it when the ppl asking questions read the replies 
* ftoo_on_gutsy agree with Pelo
<devn> need help getting wireless working on Xubuntu, most current version
<Borat> are there any forum admins on here?
<Pelo> !wifi | devn  star with this
<ubotu> devn  star with this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|muelli|> Has anyone actually ever run an ubuntu installation from a usb stick and can point me to the errors I made?
<Pici> Borat: I suggested you ask in #ubuntuforums
<devn> i set up the settings in Network and it just doesn't work
<devn> okay Pelo , thanks
<Pelo> Borat,  forum admins are too cool to hang out here
<OzRiC> hola
<OzRiC> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Pici> !es | OzRiC
<ubotu> OzRiC: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> !br | OzRiC
<ubotu> OzRiC: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* ftoo_on_gutsy roflmao at Pelo's comment about the admins
<OzRiC> thx brother =)
<devn> how do i know if my wireless card is working
<devn> iwconfig should tell me right?
<devn> wlan0?
<krz> hello
<SoulChild> !ubuntu >SoulCHild
<dissection> Something's wrong with my Ubuntu. The icons on my desktop are not working.. Also some applications no longer work.. What could have happened? I didn't install anything that could have caused this.
<krz> ive got the distro installed on another laptop. i cant get my wireless connection up. any tips?
<devn> hahaha
<Pelo> devn, I don'T know about wifi cards personnaly I can'T realy help you , ask simple questions periiodicaly until you get a bite
<devn> oh boy
<devn> i knew i wasn't the only one, krz
<Pelo> dissection, did youtry restarting ?
<Pici> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dissection> Pelo, yes, twice.
<devn> krz: i think in particular, wpa and wpa2 support sucks
<devn> what kind of router are you using?
<krz> anyone know how to do this?
<Pelo> dissection, get any strange messages at startup ?
<dissection> Pelo, no.
<dissection> Pelo, no my icons on the desktop have disappeared.
<dissection> *now
<Pelo> dissection, boot up the recovery mode and try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if there are any missing files that should restorethem
<devn> ugh, this is all so sad: i knew if i installed 30 packages from an offsite source id be able to get wpa working
<dissection> Pelo, okay.. And will it delete any files I have on the desktop? I have a folder on my desktop with important files
<Pelo> dissection, almost sounds like you'Re losing your settings,   can someting be wrong wth your hdd ?
<devn> but this involves me connecting my damned ethernet cable
* devn cries
<Pelo> dissection,  it wonT' delete anyting it will jsut reinstall files
<Pelo> devn,  is anyone currently helping you ?
<seodavid> Hello, I have been looking for a nice install guide for ejabberd, can anyone give me a hand?
<aguitel_> Borat, realy borat zagdiyev?
<dissection> Pelo, okay I'll try that and be back.
<Tiggzz> is easyubuntu compatible with fiesty?
<Pelo> seodavid,  ahve you looked in the repos to see if it is listed ? that woudl be the easiet way
<Pelo> !easyubuntu | Tiggzz
<ubotu> Tiggzz: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Cruzer> Can somebody help me get on the internet?
<DonAmichi> Hello
<krz> devn linksys
<Pelo> Cruzer, what kind of connection ?
<Cruzer> Wireless
<Pelo> !wifi | Cruzer
<ubotu> Cruzer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krz> devn im following the guide at: http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=223 but cannot find "connection properties"
<Squee> Okay, Pelo, where do I find the sync rate in xorg.conf?
<DonAmichi> Trying to instal ndiswrapper on ubuntu I have burned ndiswrappers onto a cd and now I dont understand how to install it?  If I click on the files it just opens tect file?
<Pelo> Squee,  errr,   device monitor ? I think
<Tiggzz> cheers pelo, I've been there, but there is no mention of feisty, only edgy. But is doesn't say it can't
<krz> anyone!?
<Pelo> Squee,  a few lines before the resolutions listing
<kitsuneofdoom> My USB mouse stops working randomly, and lsusb hangs, I'm on a laptop, using feisty
<|muelli|> kitsuneofdoom: that sucks... any suspicious output from dmesg?
<krz> man this is the problem with linux
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: i have a similar problem
<Pelo> Tiggzz, we don't recommend using installer scripts,  most of this stuff you can now get fromt eh repos or complie yourself easily enough
<Pelo> krz,  anyone what ?
<krz> Pelo im following the guide at: http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=223 but cannot find "connection properties"
<sSiroSoriSs> hi, if you want a good view NWO check this out!
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: my touchpad also hangs on cold boot
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com
<Pelo> kitsuneofdoom,  check the forum for usb mouse problem , better yet do a search for your model
<kitsuneofdoom> The touchpad has OTHER problems
<DonAmichi> Trying to instal ndiswrapper on ubuntu I have burned ndiswrappers onto a cd and now I dont understand how to install it?  If I click on the files it just opens text file?
<Pici> !spam | sSiroSoriSs
<dissection> Pelo: I'm in recovery mode right now. I typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-install but it said my desktop is already the latest version.
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Pelo> krz, menu < syste
<sSiroSoriSs> hrm
<seodavid> (17:50:35) Pelo:  I found and installed it, but now I cannot see how to set it up, get it to start on boot etc
<Pelo> krz,  menu > system > admin > network and netwrok tools
<dissection> oops ubuntu-desktop I mean.
<kitsuneofdoom> and then Firefox crashes, which is ANOTHER problem I've been having
<sSiroSoriSs> do it!
<Pelo> seodavid, terminal   type the app name to start it , if that works put it in menu > system > prefs > sessons to start on boot
<DonAmichi> Trying to instal ndiswrapper on ubuntu I have burned ndiswrappers onto a cd and now I dont understand how to install it?  If I click on the files it just opens tect file?
<Pelo> dissection, sounds to me like you are not missing anyfiles , so it must be someting else
<mstuefer> /clear
<DonAmichi> Trying to install ndiswrapper on ubuntu I have burned ndiswrappers onto a cd and now I dont understand how to install it?  If I click on the files it just opens text file?
<dissection> Pelo: So what do I do now?
<Squee> Pelo, the site says the max rates are (V x H), 75 Hz x 83 KHz. My xorg.conf says HorizSync	30-100	VertRefresh	50-160
<gryphus71> Salut  tous
<DonAmichi> Trying to instal ndiswrapper on ubuntu I have burned ndiswrappers onto a cd and now I dont understand how to install it?  If I click on the files it just opens tect file?
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: i solved my touchpad-hanging problem partially, following this , http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/18/67-how-to-setting-up-touchpad-on-a-laptop-a-complete-guide/
<seodavid> (17:54:43) Pelo: that requires a gui for menu lol
<krz> pelo we see eth0 but not ath0 or whatever the wireless network card is
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: might help u
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi try looking @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<DonAmichi> I did :p
<DonAmichi> I didnt understand it
<Pelo> DonAmichi, that the ndiswarpper.deb files put them on your desktop and dbl dlick on them to install,   then run ndiswrapper and use it to specify the location ( on your ubuntu partiton ) of your windows driver .inf file that you want to use
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: btw its ur laptop touchpad or usb mouse?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> hahahha
<butters_> logout
<DonAmichi> k thanks ill go try
<Pelo> seodavid, well ifyou know how to make a lanucher mmanualy,   you can put it in ~/.config/autostart
<dissection> Anyone?
<GullyFoyle> i just installed and startx doesn't work, it says no screens found
<kitsuneofdoom> titun: the touchpad stops working right, so I switched to a mouse, which occasionally just stops working
<Pici> dissection: Explain the problem again
<Pelo> krz, that's the best I can do for you, I donT have any experience with wifi stuff
<seodavid> pelo im gettin a nice error when tring to run it, and whne i try 2 im u the code it says message blocked *_*
<boabsta> is anyone else having trouble with flash videos only playing 30secs of video before stopping in firefox?
* Pelo needs to take a break now 
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: when ur touchpad stops working? while ur in the OS or while booting
<Pelo> seodavid, try running it as root
<Pelo> later folks
<BitterUbuntu> Hi there
<seodavid> ***@***:~# ejabberd
<seodavid> Erlang (BEAM) emulator version 5.5.2 [source]  [async-threads:0]  [kernel-poll:false] 
<seodavid> Eshell V5.5.2  (abort with ^G)
<seodavid> (ejabberd@MAINSERVER)1>
<seodavid> =ERROR REPORT==== 17-Aug-2007::17:56:54 ===
<dissection> Pici: The icons on my desktop were not working temporarily.. I mean clicking them would just get it stuck. Then they disappeared. Also some applications no longer work although ps aux shows it to be running.
<Squee> boabsta, I've had that problem for awhile, don't know about a fix though
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: mine stops while cold booting, but when i reboot from windows it works
<ftoo_on_gutsy> krz do u c any wlan?
<boabsta> fak!
<GullyFoyle> i just installed and startx doesn't work, it says no screens found
<marsupilami23> Is there anyone here?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> no
<Squee> :| pelo
<BitterUbuntu> I'm totally new to Ubuntu today - and have a few questions. I don't mean to be a pain - but if someone could help me that'd be great. I'm sure it's simple pimple stuff.
<kitsuneofdoom> titun: Mine works for a while after a restart or an X restart, but then the scroll area stops working which is really annoying
<Pici> dissection: Its possible that something was using up all your cpu and causing the programs to not repsond properly.
<ripper> BitterUbuntu im sure we can help you :)
<Pici> dissection: Is it still happening?
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: oh..... then i am clueless
<seodavid> doh my stupid irc client /cry
<dissection> Pici: Well i rebooted twice and it didn't solve the problem. I'm now in recovery mode.
<Pici> !paste | seodavid
<ubotu> seodavid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DonAmichi> ok i double clicked on the ndiswrapper file and it just opened a gedit window with a buch of TEXT?
<BitterUbuntu> ripper: thanks
<seodavid> (17:59:55) ubotu: yea i didn mean 2 post it
<Enayem> Hello what-is the french room of Ubuntu please ?
<ripper> BitterUbuntu it would help to know what your question(s) are
<ripper> ! fr | Enayem
<ubotu> Enayem: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BitterUbuntu> First, my friend suggested for IM I install pidgin.
<ac-town> Indeed
<ac-town> Pidgin is great
<BitterUbuntu> I tried installing it, but it said it conflicted with GAIM in package manager
<DonAmichi> ok i double clicked on the ndiswrapper file and it just opened a gedit window with a buch of TEXT. So I still dont understand how to install ndiswrapper
<titun> kitsuneofdoom: i would like to add, i followed that link, edited my xorg, and now while i boot, i only touch my mouse for few times, that brings my touchpad to life on login-screen
<BitterUbuntu> but didn't say how to resolve it
<ac-town> Gaim == Pidgin
<Pici> DonAmichi: Did you read the link that someone gave you?
<dissection> BitterUbuntu: You should either remove GAIM, or you can just compile pidgin from source and you can have both.
<Enayem> Thank you ubotu  and Ripper
<GullyFoyle> my xserver is saying "no screens found"
<DonAmichi> yes
<DonAmichi> I went to wiki and I dont understand it
<BitterUbuntu> I have no idea how to compile, so I'll remove GAIM heh
<ac-town> lol
<DonAmichi> I am 100% windows user untill 10 min ago?
<Pici> dissection: I'd like to help, but I'm not sure whats going on, and I can't do much troubleshooting if you arent in recovery mode
<seodavid> here try this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34086/plain/
<BitterUbuntu> I'm a Mac guy, this is all new
<titun> i would like to be involved in a project, how small it is.... how can i? and i lack proper programming skills, learning python now
<BitterUbuntu> I refused to have Windows on my spare PC
<dissection> Pici: I AM in recovery mode right now.
<DonAmichi> so again... ok i double clicked on the ndiswrapper file and it just opened a gedit window with a buch of TEXT?
<DonAmichi> how do I install ndiswrapper
<dissection> Pici: Or was that a typo? Should I reboot into normal mode?
<ripper> Enayem np
<Enayem>  /part dont fonctionne
<dissection> These fonts on my screen are huge :S
<Pici> dissection: It was a typo, my client is lagging, sorry.
<titun> how do i contribute to a open source project, i am quite enthusiastic about it
<Downsay[Linux] > how do I change the background colors and font colors in xchat?
<Pici> titun: Which project?
<dissection> Pici: Okay, I'll reboot and be back.
<Squee> Does anyone know how I get the nvidia kernel? When I try to use my nvidia card, my xserver can't start, and it says I'm missing the kernel for it
<titun> Pici: any open source project, i just want to contribute
<Downsay[Linux] > nvm, just got it to work
<DonAmichi> How do I install ndiswrapper?  Yes I have read the articles and I dont understand them I have never uses linux before just windows.  When I double click the files it just opens a window with code.  What do I do?
<seodavid> is anyone able 2 help me get a jabber server up?
<Pici> !contribute | titun
<ubotu> titun: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<MattJ> seodavid: What will you be using the server for?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi: do u have private chat window request ?
<DonAmichi> no
<titun> Pici: thanks, and do i need to be a pro in programming, i am just learning python now
<MattJ> seodavid: There are a few
<seodavid> MattJ: Chatting, what jabber is norm used
<seodavid> Matt: tried 2 get one on, and when i run it i get:
<bulmer> DonAmichi: in linux it is more like Do It Yourself - DIY kind of thing, a little bit of user interaction to set things, its not all point and click..
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi: my end must be foobar'd then loool
<seodavid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34086/plain/
<Pici> titun: No way.  I'm contributing right now to Ubuntu my providing support, theres no need to be a programmer.
<Squee> Does anyone know how I get the nvidia kernel? When I try to use my nvidia card, my xserver can't start, and it says I'm missing the kernel for it
<titun> Pici: humm.... right
<MattJ> seodavid: I think you will find it is already running
<DonAmichi> bulmer ok so your saying I should go back to windows?
<corentin> hello
<bulmer> DonAmichi: what am saying is, its up to you to make the best out of the system, like tinkering a little bit about your car
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi: he's saying u have to be prepard to get your hands dirty
<DonAmichi> ok so im prepared lol
<DonAmichi> what do I do
<MattJ> seodavid: Use sudo /etc/init.d/ejabberd start
<MattJ> seodavid: or replace start with stop
<corentin> i'm french
<MattJ> seodavid: That is how you run it
<keh7d> could anyone recommend a wireless pci card that works out of the box for kubuntu?
<OzRiC> i need help ..
<OzRiC> the problem in my pc is the beryl ..
<bulmer> DonAmichi: one thing you most likely will do is read lots and lots of tutorial...goggle is our resource for things we can not do ourselves or forget how to do it
<Pici> DonAmichi:  Please read this :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<DonAmichi> Its like im saying my cars broken and your saying you have to work at it so im asking how to work at it whats a screwdriver lol?
<Squee> Does anyone know how I get the nvidia kernel? When I try to use my nvidia card, my xserver can't start, and it says I'm missing the kernel for it
<benn92647> ok after 4 days of doing uninstalls and reinstalls, I still cant get flashplayer 9 to play any sound..has anyone had this problem in fiesty fawn 32 bit version if so...Please! help
<MattJ> !beryl | OzRiC
<ubotu> OzRiC: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> !fr | core
<ubotu> core: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<krawler> hia
<krawler> hi
<bulmer> DonAmichi: you dont have to start with the most difficult task, there are sort of simpler things you can do..
<BitterUbuntu> RIght, I've got pidgin installed
<BitterUbuntu> Hurrah  - thanky you!
<dissection> !seen Pici
<bulmer> DonAmichi: follow that link that Pici had suggested, its a very good tutorial, step by step to follow through
<jozsi> Pici was last seen 1 minutes and 8 seconds ago, saying fr | core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pici - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benn92647> I need a firefox/flashpler/linux master to help me configure flashplayer 9 to play sound in firrefox can someone help me
<Pici> dissection: I'm here.
<Pici> dissection: Just lagging a bit.
* ripper is listening to: Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Bump In The Trunk (Feat. Swizz Beatz) ~ [ 0:02]  of [27116:20]  ~ 160.0 kbps ~ 44100Hz
<DonAmichi> how do i get command line?
<Pici> !ops | jozsi interactive bot... again.
<ubotu> jozsi interactive bot... again.: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<DonAmichi> how about that lol
<dissection> Pici: Okay. I'm in normal mode now.
<BitterUbuntu> I've got a graphics card question for someone who's got a few mins to spare
<Pici> dissection: Can you run any programs?
<BitterUbuntu> pref in a query window
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi:  open a terminal window
<PriceChild> !list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@irkmaffia.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<benn92647> ubotu is a sexybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a sexybot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DonAmichi> how do i open a termina window... were getting closer :0
<bulmer> DonAmichi: two ways..one is press ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 to get a console and log in..
<benn92647> LOL
<bulmer> DonAmichi: 2md is if you click on the menu  Applications --> Terminal
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Applications/Accessories/terminal
<DonAmichi> and I copy the code in the ndiswrapper files
<benn92647> i need help getting flash player 9 to play sound in fiesty can someone help me please
<bulmer> sorry yeah Accessories there i missed
<ompaul> ripper please turn off that announcement thing thanks
<benn92647> i ahve done everything the forums have said and so far nothing has worked
<jrib> ripper: please turn that off here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> DonAmichi: let me ask you this though..why do you need to use ndiswrapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<sSiroSoriSs> hi, if you want a good view NWO check this out!
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com
<ripper> jrib np man
<ripper> i forgot which room i was in :P
<DonAmichi> I need to get my internet working :)
<jrib> ripper: thanks :)
<ripper> its not auto
<DonAmichi> I have a d-link card
<ripper> i have to call it doing /mp3 :P
<benn92647> internet is easy in linux
<ripper> << xchat ftw!
<bulmer> DonAmichi: are you on windows now?
<benn92647> you have to configure it manually but it takes like 3 secomnds
<DonAmichi> Im trying to get my d-link card to work with ubuntu
<DonAmichi> yes
<dissection> Pici: Some programs run, some don't.
<bulmer> DonAmichi: btw, you noticed that we put a nick in our responses to you?  so do likewise if you are responding to me..prefix it with my nick
<DonAmichi> I have my girlfriends windows im on now and im trying to switch mine to ubuntu
<benn92647> wireless?
<Pici> dissection: If you try to invoke them from the terminal, do you get errors?
<GullyFoyle> my version of ubuntu is too old for my video card (nvidia 7600gt) adn xserver won't work. Should I try to find the driver or try to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu?
<martyna> siemka jest tutaj moe kto tak przez przydek z polski(poland) ?? co  ;D
<Pici> !pl | martyna
<ubotu> martyna: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<devn> ugh
<devn> could use some help
<ompaul> GullyFoyle, what version of ubuntu have you got?
<GullyFoyle> ompaul: 5.04
<bulmer> DonAmichi: you have ubuntu installed on your machine yet?
<devn> I have to use the RT2500 drivers, but im not sure where to start
<devn> could someone please help me out?
<ompaul> GullyFoyle, get a new one - that one is no longer supported
<krammer> what do I need to install in order to watch dvds or videos?
<DonAmichi> yes
<Skrit> hi. I lately installed jackd on a realtime kernel. Sound has been working fine so far, until today. Whatever I try, I cannot restore sound (gone over all audio volume settings, restarted alsa, booted, reinstalled alasa libs, etc) any one has a suggestion on perhaps get to know what the problem might be.
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Gully upgrade....
<Pici> !dvd > krammer (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chrax6-a162.dialup.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<DonAmichi> im using java chat here bulmer how do I pick you name?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bulmer> DonAmichi: do you own the AP access point or you are sharing it with someone?
<DonAmichi> I own it
<benn92647> if its the d link wireless just get the ip add/subnet add and the default gateway add off of your router/modem and input it manually by going to system-admin-network
<GullyFoyle> ompaul: newer ones won't install, only this one worked, can i upgrade over the network?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: you just type my nick   bulmer at the beginning of your responses
<benn92647> then linux will get you on the internet in 3 seconds
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ompaul> GullyFoyle, get an alternative CD and use that
<GullyFoyle> ompaul: i tried dapper and edgy and they both hang during installation
<DonAmichi> bulmer did it work?
<devn> Could someone please help me get the Ralink wireless drivers working for my wireless card so I can connect to a WPA network?
<seodavid> I have been trying to log into ejabberd admin, http://localhost:5280/admin how do i add a admin user?
<DonAmichi> bulmer: did this work?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: yes thats how it works..i can see my nick
<benn92647> k
<ompaul> GullyFoyle, and I will now get the bot to send you a page that might get them off the starting line, however I suggest you use feisty
<GullyFoyle> ompaul: i tried everything, alternate, live, etc...nothing works\
<DonAmichi> bulmer: do I need the colon?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: now, does your AP has wired connection too? and am assuming you are using it with your windows?
<Random832> is there a thunderbird 2.0 package?
<benn92647> ok now i need a guru to tell me how to get flashplayer to play sound in fiesty..please
<bulmer> DonAmichi: nah no colon needed.
<ompaul> GullyFoyle, give that page with edgy a shot
<dissection> Pici: Actually I don't know how to run those apps from the Terminal. They are Linux DC++, and BitTornado.
<DonAmichi> bulmer: correct I am on wired connection now
* ripper drinks a beer for #Ubuntu
<ripper> :)
<Skrit> anyone? sudden sound problem in ubuntu fesity?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: so visit that website that Pici suggested, its a step by step tutorial to get your wireless working
<GullyFoyle> tuh i forgot how to switch windows in irssi
<bulmer> DonAmichi: or..lets try a little few things..what kind of wifi nic card you have? and what chips is in it?
<Pici> GullyFoyle: alt-p alt-n alt-window# maybe alt-left alt-right
<benn92647> !skrit yeah firefox wont play any sound at all
<GullyFoyle> Pici: thanks
<devn> Could someone please help me get the Ralink wireless drivers working for my wireless card so I can connect to a WPA network?
<kkathman> anyone here using avant-window-navigator??
<pants-wd> i'm running vmware on ubuntu and it seems to be hard crashing once a month.  i have no idea what the issue is, but i'd like to stop cron from doing stuff.  how do i remove cron?
<Pici> dissection: Did you install the gui for bittornado? or are you just using the curses interface?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: you type lspci on a terminal to show what you have
<magali> hello
<benn92647> !skirt if you mean in general like fiesty wont play sounds...then go to system-prefernces-sound and check your sound card then run test
<GullyFoyle> i don't know why 5.04 would install and nothing else not even a live cd will run
<DonAmichi> bulmer you mean d-link dwl-g520 ?
<dissection> Pici: I'm using the GUI, the one fromt he repositories
<Skrit> benn92647, for myself, I do not know what or where the problem might be.
<Pici> dissection: Okay, try running btdownloadgui.bittornado
<Skrit> benn92647, the test don't work, I tried all sound-systems
<benn92647> ! linux rules! but just about everything has to be done manually
<magali> i have a problem to config my menu.lst, i have 2 system ubuntu and XP, my fstab and my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34089/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34090/, i don't understand, thanks for your help
<bulmer> DonAmichi: okay its a dwl-g520..now find out what chips it uses..via   lspci
<DonAmichi> bulmer it gave me a page of stuff when i did that all nvidia stuff
<imbecile> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BitterUbuntu_> Is someone free to help me with a Nvidia issue? :S
<devn> what is the easiest way to update GTK?
<devn> ./configure.sh: 139: pkg-config: not found
<devn> Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0, at least.
<benn92647> !skrit you can go to synapic search for ALSA and see if it is installed
<CroX> Does 'pure-uploadscript' permanently add the script to pureftpd? Even when restarted?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: look at that output, and look for wireless related stuff
<pants-wd> how do i stop cron from running?
<bulmer> pants-wd: crontab -e  and delete entries
<DonAmichi> bulmer eithernet controller?
<nephish> pants-wd : i think sudo /etc/crond stop
<magali> nobody can help me ?
<BitterUbuntu_> :(
<devn> what is the easiest way to update GTK?
<jrib> devn: what are you trying to compile?
<pants-wd> nephish: there are no entries
<devn> jrib: RAUtil
<nephish> pants-wd, sorry, thats /etc/init.d/crond stop
<devn> I can't get my wireless working :(
<bulmer> DonAmichi: it would be wireless probably..not ethernet
<Skrit> benn92647, I did reinstalled every alsalibs I've seen
<jrib> !wireless > devn (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !compiling > devn (see the private message from ubotu)
<benn92647> !skrit and still no sound?
<seodavid> can anyone help me with the config of ejabberd?
<martyna> jest ktos tu z polski?
* thedash wants a Linux version of Winamp 5 :(
<martyna> bo bym pogadaa
<martyna> w sumieto angirelskiego bym sie pouczya
<DonAmichi> bulmer nothing wireless just video card stuff and processor stuff
<jrib> devn: I would check the wireless docs first, but to compile things you need to install build-essential and the corresponding -dev packages for your dependencies (the second message from ubotu explains)
<Skrit> (did that before coming here (as well as restarting every service linked to alsa)
<martyna> ale chyba nie ga rady hehehehhe ;D
<jrib> !pl | martyna
<benn92647> !skrit not be lame-but are you sure you got your speakers pluged into the right port on the back of your computer
<ubotu> martyna: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nephish> pants-wd, i think cron is a service you can stop from system -> administration -> Services
<pants-wd> nephish: that worked, but how do i stop cron from starting up again?
<_WS_> Domo arigato
<_WS_> Mr. Roboto
<pants-wd> nephish: running a server, no X
<Pici> devn: You need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<_WS_> Mata ah-oo hima de
<Skrit> benn92647, as I told, I cheked my connections (wires) and if it still work in windows.
<bulmer> DonAmichi: how about trying this command    lshw
<nephish> pants-wd : then do sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/crond
<bulmer> DonAmichi: look at that output, and look for wireless related stuff
<ompaul> _WS_, please stop
<pants-wd> nephish: allright
<nephish> pants-wd, that removes execute permission
<CroX> Does 'pure-uploadscript' permanently add the script to pureftpd? Even when restarted?
<bulmer> pants-wd: crontab -e  and delete entries so they dont run..is another way
<devn> Pici thank you
<benn92647> !skrit o.k then go to ubuntu.wiki  there is a section on how to get sound working..it goes into more details
<gnuskool> anyone use dyndns?
<Pici> CroX: Thats more of a pureftp specific question, you may want to ask in #pureftp
<faileas> gnuskool: occationally
<bulmer> gnuskool: i do, but not its client..i do a manual registering
<dissection> Pici, well its running, though not sure if Its working properly... Normally I click on the torrent file so it resumes the download..
<Skrit> benn92647, hmm. I'll check it (I did looked over some formus.
<DonAmichi> bulmer wirless interface... atheros?  is that it
<bulmer> DonAmichi: yeah that is it
<|muelli|> Is it possible to load a whole live cd from network via PXE?
<Skrit> benn92647, thing is, I had sound before and cannot know why it stopped.
<benn92647> !skrit o.k I gave you all i know but dont give up its some little thing
<gnuskool> faileas, im trying to use a client called ipcheck, any info on a manual register process, might try that
<DonAmichi> bulmer ar5212 802.11abg NIC
<bulmer> DonAmichi: now look at your directory with a command   ls -la /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<gnuskool> bulmer, how you manual register, got a link?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: look around for ath*
<faileas> gnuskool: register ar the website, use that info for the updare client
<benn92647> !skrit LOL that is the nature of linux seems if you shutdown you might get something diffrent when you log in again
<replman> Hi! I have a big problem with my new dvb-c card (tt c-1500). The card is recognised, i have a /dev/dvb, but czap, kaffeine, mythtv, ... doesn't get a signal. czap shows a signal ~0312. When i put the card into another machine with win-xp, the card works fine :-(
<dissection> Pici I have a problem with linuxdc++ too
<bulmer> gnuskool: you just log on to their web site and select to register your host
<Ahadiel> When running compiz fusion I cannot watch videos. The player will either close, or I would only hear sound. Any solutions? (No replies in #ubuntu-effects)
<gnuskool> bulmer, have done that, maybe its a router prob, im having, ill look into tit, thanx
<Pici> dissection: I'm not familiar with that app, sorry :(
<gnuskool> faileas, when i type my hostname, i get my router, so ports must be the prob
<dissection> Pici: Okay.. So what do I do to fix my desktop?
<bulmer> gnuskool: you know how to find out your routable ip address right?
<benn92647> i think ubotu is intelligent
<faileas> waiittt
<faileas> ahhh
<Skrit> benn92647, all try all avaiable solutions...
<faileas> i think i know
<gnuskool> bulmer, yeah
<Pici> dissection: Did you do anything different to make this happen? Install something?
<faileas> it will update to your local IP address gnuskool
<bulmer> gnuskool: okay....its not the 192.168.x.x
<faileas> which gave me issues too
<benn92647> !skrit..if you can find him gravemind is brilliant at ubuntu
<gnuskool> bulmer, when i go to my hostname, all i get is my router page, linksys
<dissection> Pici: No I didn't install anything.
<gnuskool> bulmer, yeah its an externl ip
<devn> Anyone have experience getting the Ralink wireless drivers working?
<bulmer> gnuskool: if its same router you are using now, you can  /dns gnuskool and it will show your  external ip address
<Pici> dissection: And are these icons on the desktop launchers, or folders, or documents?
<bogor> In my pc with ubuntu feisty, some cd's are recognised (i am able to see the contents), while others are not. For example i recently bought a movie "The hitchhiker guide to galaxy" , but it will not open. But i am able to play it on my vcd player. How do i solve this?
<gnuskool> bulmer, 89.102....
<dissection> Pici: I opened my download folder on the desktop from Windows using fs-driver. I was told in this channel that it is perfectly safe to do so.
<teratoma> i miss gaim-festival
<benn92647> can some one tell methe command line to enter in to kernel to boot windows XP?
<dissection> Pici: Both, folders and launchers.
<bulmer> gnuskool: okay..now your dsl/modem/router has to let in incoming connections
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know how to install a .run file so that ubuntu actually recognizes that it is installed?
<benn92647> i cant remeber if its window famile XP or something
<teratoma> benn92647: do you mean you want to dual boot linux and windows xp?
<drock> benn92647: ???
<bullgard4> How can I append 4000 records of a CSV file to a Kexi table?
<Pici> dissection: Does the output of `ls -al ~/Desktop/` look correct?
<Pici> bullgard4: What is a kexi table?
<drock> benn92647: Do you mean Grub?
<bulmer> Penguinsaremyfri: where did you get that run file from?
<benn92647> !teratoma yeah i have a PATA drive with window XP on it
<gnuskool> bulmer, port forward? i tried uPnP forwarding is that no good?
<aguitel_> anyone know how setup usb modem speedstream 4060 ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> from the vegastrike site
<gnuskool> bulmer, also opened the port on firestarter
<bulmer> gnuskool: well you have to know how to configure your dsl/modem/router..it probably has a web page for you to configure it
<dissection> Pici: Yes
<freddysatellite> i am having trouble running wine on feisty, receiving a page fault even when using winecfg
<gnuskool> bulmer, thx mate, will tinker on
<teratoma> benn92647: you need to edit your grub configuration
<bullgard4> Pici: Kexi is a program that has got an Ubuntu DEB program package. It is a database program similar to MS-Access.
<bulmer> gnuskool: dont enable the firewalls yet til you get the dsl/modem/router to accept new incoming connectivities
<martyna> i to znowu ja ale sie pewnie zastanawiacie o czym ja gadam ;D ;p
<martyna> ale nie wane
<benn92647> !teratoma-thats it ") what isthe line to input and how do i get there
<DonAmichi> bulmer nothing with *.ath after that command just alot of .bin and .fw
<BitterUbuntu_> Hey guys, i'm a newbie to Ubuntu today - am really loving it, but having a Nvidia related issue. Could someone give me a hand?
<gnuskool> bulmer, righto
<Pici> dissection: You could try forcing a fsck on your computer, I'm afraid that the fs tool did something weird.
<erUSUL> !nvidia | BitterUbuntu_
<ubotu> BitterUbuntu_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SoulChild> hey there was a command "dpkg -[something]  [application] " that told me about the package-name that installed [application] , does someone remember ?
<teratoma> benn92647: i dont remember the exact syntax and i dont want to tell you anything incorrect.  you should google for 'dual boot' 'grub' 'windows'
<Pici> dissection: Try: `sudo touch /forcefsck`  then reboot.
<bulmer> DonAmichi: hang on..we need to google for the name of the atheros wifi driver...
<Pici> !grub | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bogor> What is the use of wine. If it can run windows programs,then it can run windows viruses. Then what is the use of switching to linux?
<devn> wtf i can't kill firefox
<dissection> Pici: Okay
<drock> benn92647: actually if go edit the menu.lst file, there are instructions there
<devn> killall firefox doesn't do it either
<benn92647> what about grubs for fishing ubotu?
<devn> its just this window
<Pici> devn: killall firefox-bin
<devn> d'oh
<freddysatellite> bogor, i have some applications that are windows only
<benn92647> *smile*
* devn beats his head against the wall
<bulmer> DonAmichi: thats a wifi pci card on your pc? or usb? or what?
<drock> benn92647:  ubuntuguide.org has instructions for all Ubuntu flavors
<devn> this is what i get for blowing off linux for a few years
<devn> im so newb
<devn> :(
<benn92647> k
<DonAmichi> wifi on pc
<DonAmichi> bulmer its a screw in wifi card
<gnuskool> SoulChild, dpkg -l
<bulmer> DonAmichi: the card, is it usb? or pci interface?
<SoulChild> no it was -S
<DonAmichi> bulmer its in a big descktop pcand it had an atenna in the back sticking out of tower
<SoulChild> gnuskool: no it was -S
<bogor> freddysatellite, me too. Like a app that my mobile phone manuacfturer supplies (sonyerricson). But i have been able to doge this for so long
<devn> i have a ralink card that i need to install drivers for so i can get wpa_supplicant to connect to a WPA network, but umm, still pretty confused
<bulmer> DonAmichi: i will assume its pci
<DonAmichi> bulmer yes
<gnuskool> SoulChild, tru
<bulmer> DonAmichi: im still googling for atheros driver on ubuntu
<SoulChild> gnuskool: ;)
<freddysatellite> bogor, wish i could do that, but i cant, i am receiving a page fault, this is happening after upgrading to feisty, i am using the latest wine
<SoulChild> gnuskool: the guy in debian channel was faster :D
<freddysatellite> bogor, and it did used to work
<replman> could this be a problem of the 64bit installation?
<bogor> freddysatellite,IIRC mark shuttlework has promised better support for wine. SO things should get better, ie., if you can wait
<DonAmichi> bulmer isnt it what I gave you easrlier? AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<cohete> How can I tell where a .deb is putting files?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: i do not know the name of the driver you can use for it..
<freddysatellite> bogor, at the moment all i need is to make wine run and i am on the clear
<jrib> cohete: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<SoulChild> Pressing TAB after I entered my username in GDM, it does not switch to password, instead it selects my username ,.. why had that been changed and how can i fix this ?
<bulmer> DonAmichi: you may have to follow that ndiswrapper tutorial..i cant find an easy atheros tutorial
<jrib> devn: there are a few ralink cards on the wireless docs I linked you to.  Was yours not covered?
<cohete> jrib: Thanks!
<DonAmichi> bulmer ok well thanks
<bogor> freddysatellite, what error does synaptic shows when u try to install wine?
<freddysatellite> bogor, none
<Thunor> Hey, how can I scp a file to my server from the terminal?
<freddysatellite> bogor, wine shows a page fault error when i try to run winecfg or any .exe application
<Thunor> I keep trying and It keeps giving me this error "scp: /home/sites/micah.noobgrinder.com/web/misc: not a regular file"
<ftoo_on_gutsy> DonAmichi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper <------------- read it carefully and give it a shot!!
* ohmeg is away (Eat something), pager is on
<jrib> !away > ohmeg (see the private message from ubotu)
<devn> how do i move a program ive compiled into the drop down panel?
<aguitel> is Ndiswrapper work with modem USB ?
<DonAmichi> bulmer is there a more point and click version of linux?
<Thunor> I need help with SCP, someone.
<joebob777as7> hey i have a couple computers accessing an smb share from windows to my ubuntu box and they have to reenter their password every time they turn their computers on in the morning... is there a way to make it so they don't have to re-enter their pw every time?
<sayanriju> devn: use alacarte menu editor, add a custom launcher
<stuart-> if someone called my name in XChat, and i've been away, and when i come back the text has already scrolled off the bar, can i check what it was?
<Amaranth> stuart-: no
<stuart-> Amaranth, alright
<joebob777as7> stuart you can change how far xchat keeps text though.
<nephish> stuart, you could use find
<bogor> freddysatellite, have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#head-47a27f0959a03d09c20cd713f81c996d9947a916
<Amaranth> nephish: it is out of his scrollback
<freddysatellite> bogor, no let me check
<nephish> Amaranth, ah, sorry
<sexcopte1> hi, is there a package in the repositories for trying to crack an archive password (rar file). I know it seems dodgy me asking this, but it's for an old file i found from a long time ago...
<Amaranth> sexcopte1: No
<Amaranth> sexcopte1: And discussion of such things is not allowed here
<stuart-> haha Amaranth is loaded with no's today
<[0akenfold] > hola
<devn> desperately need some help here folks
<freddysatellite> bogor, i am fried, i am using version 0.9.43 (latest) it shouldn't give me any error
<dissection> Pici: That worked! Thank you very much :D
<Pici> dissection: Yay!
<freddysatellite> Oaekenfold, hola q tal
<dissection> Pici: Actually I did try running fsck before this but it said there were no errors. I had no idea about forcefsck
<scobeeee> Anyway to do a media center that is simple.  under windows I currently use dlink media center and don't want to have to build something like MythTV.  Is there any software that can link up to Dlink
<[0akenfold] > hola freddy, bien, gracias
<PoofDaddy> Why can't I get on the channel for #abiword?  Does it not exist or am I doing something wrong?
<neverblue> devn is it executable from the command line?
<joebob777as7> hey i have a couple computers accessing an smb share from windows to my ubuntu box and they have to reenter their password every time they turn their computers on in the morning... is there a way to make it so they don't have to re-enter their pw every time?
<Pici> dissection: I'd stay away from touching your linux filesystems in the future from windows.  I'm not sure how mature those programs are.
<freddysatellite> Oakenfold, no hablas ingles?
<Pici> !es | [0akenfold] 
<ubotu> [0akenfold] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> PoofDaddy: Doesnt seem to exist
<devn> desperately need some help here folks : as far as I know my wireless card is ralink, but i have no interface showing up as ra0
<freddysatellite> thanks, Pici
<PoofDaddy> Pici: you tried?
<dissection> Pici: I was normally using LinuxReader which mounts the ext3 in Read-only mode. It was the first time I used fs-driver today which mounts it as read/write. I was assured by 3 people in this channel that its really safe to use it. I should have never listened :S
<Pici> PoofDaddy: I looked to see if there was a topic, which there isnt, which usually means it doesnt exist or isnt an official channel.
<PoofDaddy> Pici: that's too bad.  I really likie it, but there isn't the nice support for it like OOo.
<Pici> PoofDaddy: Its possible their support channel isnt on freenode.,
<Bender1337> i cant get my live cd to boot up
<neverblue> !wireless | devn
<ubotu> devn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PoofDaddy> Pici: i suspected that, but on the website they make no reference to which one they are on.
<devn> yes, ive heard this plenty ubotu
<devn> im led to believe my situation is a bit unconventional
<devn> because my interface is not named ra0
<devn> but it ought to be
<Pici> PoofDaddy: http://www.abisource.com/support/help/irc.phtml
<neverblue> devn, have you troubleshot the situation, anything you can post on pastebin that might help us help you?>
<Pici> devn: Do you have any interfaces with wireless extentions under iwconfig?
<Bender1337> if i have a conroe i need to download the amd64 version correct?
<devn> wlan0
<devn> shows up
<neverblue> Bender1337, no
<freddysatellite> bogor, i've uninstall wine, then remove from the repositories, now i am doing a fresh start, let's see
<neverblue> devn, please keep your questions/responses to one-liners, if possible
<Bender1337> neverblue then wich one
<jrib> Bender1337: either will work and your better off with 32bit if you don't have a good reason for using 64bit
<neverblue> Bender1337, either, 32 or 64
<Pici> devn: Okay, so whats the problem?
<Bender1337> i think i get a error in regular fiesty fawn
<LinuxMafia> hi
<LinuxMafia> all
<devn> Pici, heh, I wish I could give you a better assessment of the situation
<LinuxMafia> how do i can check what packages i have installed containg word java?
<Pici> LinuxMafia: dpkg -l | grep java
<ecchikind> use some kind of search maybe? :)
<devn> it goes something along the lines of this: I'm trying to connect to WPA, or WPA2 if possible using my Ralink chipset wireless card, a linksys to be precise
<joebob777as7> hey i have a couple computers accessing an smb share from windows to my ubuntu box and they have to reenter their password every time they turn their computers on in the morning... is there a way to make it so they don't have to re-enter their pw every time?
<teratoma> LinuxMafia: dpkg -l | grep java
<LinuxMafia> thanks alot guys
<LinuxMafia> thanks Pici
<devn> however, the ralink docs suggest that I should have an ra0
<PoofDaddy> Pici: I still don't see what network they are on.  Only the server.  Is that what I need?
<devn> when in fact, i have a wlan0
<Bender1337> is it worth geting ubuntu with dialup internet
<Pici> PoofDaddy: Yep, thats what you need. just do /connect irc.gnome.org
<Pici> devn: Can you pastebin the output of `lsmod` for me?
<PoofDaddy> Pici: i'm sorry, but I don't follow your instructions.  Is it fine with my client, Opera?
<devn> Pici, sure one second
<Pici> PoofDaddy: I dont know how to use Opera's irc client, sorry
<ecchikind> Guys, I`m using Radeon R520 X1200 gfx card on my desktop, I`ve looked through everything I could find on the forums via google etc. but I can`t make it to work. I have ubuntu installed for a couple of days only and my goal is to make WoW working under it. Installed wine, but without my gfx card it`s kinda useless... Any advice?
<PoofDaddy> Pici: I'll ask the folks on Opera. thanks.  I'll le you know how it goes.
<neverblue> ecchikind, huh?
<benn92647> anyone know a way to play flashplayer vieos with something other than flash oplayer?
<benn92647> *videos
<devn> blahhhh this is so ridiculous
<devn> for the sake of making this help session timely, how can i copy and paste from XUTerm?
<devn> to firefox
<Pici> !gnash | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<benn92647> i am thinking of just uninstalling firefox and never using them again
<joebob777as7> hey i have a couple computers accessing an smb share from windows to my ubuntu box and they have to reenter their password every time they turn their computers on in the morning... is there a way to make it so they don't have to re-enter their pw every time?
<Pici> devn: Just select the text with your cursor, and then paste it wherever.
<joe7d6> anyone tried any of these subtitle software. gnome subtitles works fine. what about subtitle editor and another one call guapol something. either there is no package available or failed to run.
<devn> weird, it wont copy
<freddysatellite> benn92647, which browser are you going to use then?
<devn> this is unbelievably annoying, i can't copy the output from lsmod
<Pici> devn: okay, hold on, let me check something
<XLV> dennda, control+shift+C, ctrl+shift+V
<XLV> devn,  control+shift+C, ctrl+shift+V
<dennda> ;)
<XLV> dennda, sorry
<dennda> XLV: no problem :)
<furenku> hello... i am unable to unmount any usb pen drive i put in the system, even if i try to shut down the computer it gets locked up... any ideas on how to fix this?
<benn92647> !ubotu do i need to uninstall falsh player 9 then install gnash?
<dariuskane> devn, just use lsmod >lsmod.txt and then youve got the output
<benn92647> *flash
<Pici> !bot | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> benn92647: It probably would be easiest to do that.
<benn92647> can i give you a big hug there too ")
<devn> hahaha!  control shift c doesn't work either
<devn> this is nuts.
<devn> i need a different terminal app
<Pici> devn: Are you using gnome?
<devn> yes
<freddysatellite> Which browser is better for ubuntu feisty, firefox? or is there is a better alternative?
<devn> im getting the gnome terminal
<tiredbones> I just spent 4 hrs. trying to get my epson print working. I finally took it to the shop because I knew it worked. apparently MS has software that told tech that I needed a black ink . Is there any software like that for Linux?
<Pici> devn: Okay.
<ProN00b> can i have the default vnc server (vino) only listen to certain interfaces ?
<devn> FWIW, I see that the rt2500 drivers are there
<Pici> devn: Okay.
<Pici> devn: Then just follow the instructions like normal
<kuru> if I have a script I want run on boot-up, where do I place it?
<devn> okay im going to pray here, ive just had bad luck in the past with this card
<joebob777as7> how do i list files in Megabytes?
<devn> thanks for the encouragement
<Pici> devn: of course
<XLV> tiredbones, thats a problem... hp has a panel, dont know if it works with inkjets, but mostly it works with lasers.. you could try to run the printer's windows control app in wine
<Pici> joebob777as7: ls -hl
<Unt182> raga
<Unt182> salve a tutti
<Unt182> problema
<Unt182> chi usa moto4lin?
<graulich> I'm trying to use bmartin's script to set up ndiswrapper for my atheros wifi. I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34093/ what do I do?
<joebob777as7> thanks Pici
<LinuxMafia> Pici, is there any way to rebuild azureus and all it's depenceies?
<devn> well, before i even attempt this, let me ask one question, in the wpa_supplicant.conf file i made in /etc, there was an option for hidden networks that needed to be turned on
<kuru> anyone?
<Unt182> ehy
<Unt182> i'm here
<devn> can you tell me if there is a similar command i need to put in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pici> LinuxMafia: apt-get build-dep azureus
<anuron_> hi
<devn> ?
<Unt182> hy anuron
<LinuxMafia> Pici, thanks alot
<Unt182> hy all room
<Pici> devn: That... I do not know, sorry
<Unt182> i need help
<Unt182> who know moto4lin?
<Tiggzz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<graulich> I'm having trouble compiling ndiswrapper. here's what I get when I run a script that compiles ndiswrapper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34093/
<kuru> hrmm
<anuron_> i have a weird problem with feisty and enemy territory. every now and then ( about 10minutes or less) the gamma settings seems to be turned to a very low setting (==> i barely see anything whats happening). i use a nvidia card. any suggestions what i could try?
<joebob777as7> hey i have a couple computers accessing an smb share from windows to my ubuntu box and they have to reenter their password every time they turn their computers on in the morning... is there a way to make it so they don't have to re-enter their pw every time?
<joebob777as7> is it possible?
<jrib> Unt182: it's best to just ask your question
<Pici> graulich: do you have build-essential installed?
<ipx_> If i just had a recent crash (q3 crashes randomly and i have to reboot on the button) is there any logs i can look in to maybe find out what the problem was?
<graulich> Pici: I knew I had that package's name wrong! thanks.
<kdub432> ipx_ /var/log/Xorg.0.log , if your X server went down
<ipx_> kdub432: thanks
<ipx_> well, dunno if it was the x-server, but i'll check
<kuru> thanks for nothing
<ipx_> it just froze, and nothing worked
<ipx_> kuru: np
<kdub432> also Xorg.0.log.old was your last X session
<bullgard4> How can I append 4000 records of a CSV file to a Kexi table?
<_Lucretia> crashed again!
<kuru> anyway, found the answer
<graulich> I think if I could only remember package names a bit better I'd waste alot less time trying to fix stuff on linux. This is not the first time it's taken me hours to just find the right package name. ><
<ProN00b> can i have the default vnc server (vino) only listen to certain interfaces ?
<helpmeeee> hello
<budgester> graulich: "apt-cache search" is your friend
<scorp123> !patience | helpmeeee
<ubotu> helpmeeee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<helpmeeee> the brightness keys on my laptop don't work can someone help meee
<graulich> you know budgester, I'm pretty sure that's one command I definitely won't be able to remember. xD
<furenku> hello... i am unable to unmount any usb pen drive i put in the system, even if i try to shut down the computer it gets locked up... any ideas on how to fix this?
<scorp123> helpmeeee: how about providing a little more detail?
<helpmeeee> scorp123: sorry
<helpmeeee> ok scorp123 i have a thinkpad t61. when i hit fn + brightness the icon shows up but wont change
<scorp123> helpmeeee: hmmm .... Did this work before?
<helpmeeee> scorp123: yes when i ran windows
<helpmeeee> but not in ubuntu
<Linksys> Hi can someone help me install Debian..
<ecchikind> I want to make World of Warcraft running under ubuntu using wine. But it seems that my gfx card isn`t supported by ubuntu(that is ati radeon x1800). How can I install drivers for it then?
<BitterUbuntu> Hola
<BitterUbuntu> thanks to the person that pointed me at the nvidia binary driver stuff
<BitterUbuntu> I don't get a white screen when I click desktop effects now
<BitterUbuntu> but I do get a 'could not be enabled' error
* devn throws up
<BitterUbuntu> if anyone could shed some light on it
* BitterUbuntu passes devn a bucket
<scorp123> helpmeeee: could be that this feature depends on some sort of driver or something. Did you try to search the forums? Maybe more infos there. Or else I'd suggest to 'lurk' in this channel and wait a while ... maybe someone will drop in who knows how to solve this.
<Linksys> Hi need some help
<|muelli|> is anyone running a 2.6.20-15 amd64 kernel and is willing to help out? I need some modules which the netboot doesn't provide :-\
<Linksys> when i want to enable the desktop effects it said. " Desktop effects could not be be enable"
<BitterUbuntu> I did have a look on the site, couldn't see anything
<Ahadiel> Linksys: What video card?
<BitterUbuntu> I updated the drivers following the method 1
<ProN00b> can i have the default vnc server (vino) only listen to certain interfaces ?
<BitterUbuntu> nVidia Vanta
<Linksys> i got a NVIDIA geforce go 6150
<BitterUbuntu> AGP
<Linksys> i have also installed the lastest driver
<devn> when i type "sudo ifup wlan0", it tells me: "Invalid command : set"
<Ahadiel> Linksys: In restricted manager?
<devn> "Failed to bring up wlan0
<Linksys> Ahadiell i have enable it there. then i go to enable the desktop effects. then it says enable to able the desktopeffects
<Ahadiel> Linksys: Dunno, it should work.
<thedash> any decent command line mp3/flac taggers ?
<Spark> does dot produce nice fonts for anyone?
<Spark> i've yet to see it work properly in ubuntu
<Spark> even if i compile it myself
<Spark> i think it might be a problem with libgd
<dkettman> Hello all, having an issue with an ATI SB450 in a Gateway laptop. It uses the snd_hda_intel driver and i get no sound... does anyone have any 'magic bullet' to fix this? :)
<Spark> bad fonts -> http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~dc04/file.png
<Spark> dot is important for doxygen among other things
<benn92647> anyone know how to log in as superuser?
<marti149> hi guys , how can I run dual monitors on my radeon ?
<benn92647> my synapic packet manager crashed
<budgester> benn92647, try "sudo su"
<benn92647> !budgester thanks ")
<tan> benn92647: use sudo bash
<kahrytan> cocaine does come from cocoa
<dts_> i installed ruby from source and installed it, and the source didn't come with an uninstall option, if i wanted to revert back to the ubuntu version, what do i need to do?
<kahrytan> also make tea from it too
<Spark> find all the files in /usr/local and delete them
<dts_> installed with --prefix / :-(
<Spark> hopefully they should all be in one place or obviously named
<Spark> maybe you can just install the ubuntu package over the top
<dts_> tried
<dts_> not working
<Spark> and
<[InFeRnAl] > hi
<Spark> why
<gnuskool> hi
<adel> na?
<devn> Someone, for God's sakes, please help me get this Ralink wireless card working
<devn> im going to blow up some shit
<olejorgenb> You should be able to format a partition without unmounting the *whole* disk?
<[InFeRnAl] > i've last ubuntu instaled on a amd64 3500 with 1500 ram
<[InFeRnAl] > and is too slow :(
<devn> sudo ifup wlan0 fails on all incantations of the howto's instructions
<[InFeRnAl] > when i conect amsn
<ProN00b> can i have the default vnc server (vino) only listen to certain interfaces ?
<tan> olejorgenb: yes you should
<Spark> olejorgenb: format?  you mean mkfs?
<[InFeRnAl] > puff the top services cpu apears at 100%
<tan> olejorgenb: it's only the disks partitions that is mounted
<olejorgenb> With gparted
<Pici> devn: I'm going afk, but it sounds like you may not have put in your commands in /etc/network/interfaces correctly.
<gnuskool> InFernAI, i have it on a 486, 128MB RAM, its quite fast
<Pici> devn: Good luckk
<devn> Pici, they're verbatim
<olejorgenb> tan, yes, that what I though
<[InFeRnAl] > yap gnuskool :(
<[InFeRnAl] > dono what i need to do :(
<[InFeRnAl] > but mine is tooo slow:(
<tan> olejorgenb: in gparted, it should be easy to do, just unmount the part first I think
<gnuskool> InFernAI, which services+
<[InFeRnAl] > Xorg
<gnuskool> InFernAI, type free at console, how swap you got ?
<[InFeRnAl] > how?
<[InFeRnAl] > like copy past?
<[InFeRnAl] > :D
<Bender1337> will ubuntu automatically detect my 56 modem?
<gnuskool> InFernAI, type free at console, how much swap, type 'free'
<jellymaster> hello everyone I have a question,I finally got it to start installing now that i'm back from vacation and fixed the graphics card,but when it tries to partition the harddrive it gives a resize failure error
<olejorgenb> tan, apparently you had to do it manually (from the terminal)
<gnuskool> jellymaster, what is it saying exactly?
<[InFeRnAl] > 4522256
<[InFeRnAl] > total 4522256
<[InFeRnAl] > i've on a hd with 160 gb
<rockets> To give somebody administrative sudo privileges just add them to the admin group right?
<[InFeRnAl] > used swap 0
<xubu> are there any network tweaks i can do in ubuntu? i used to get double my download speed in vista.
<dromer> how can I refresh my network-settings after I connect to my network?
<gnuskool> InFernAI,  ok your swap isint on I'd say, is it single boot or dual, did you auto partition at install or manual partition?
<tan> olejorgenb: don't think that should be necessary, but whatever works, works -right :)
<mzanfardino> for reasons I'd care not to go into I have lilo as my boot loader instead of grubs.  I need to alter some of the options for the boot but don't know where the lilo settings are stored.  Any help?
<olejorgenb> tan, yeah :)
<gnuskool> xubu, in firefox?
<jellymaster> I tried to use the default guided option,the first choice,it starts to do it then it just says: An error occured while writing the change to the storage devices. The resize operation is aborted
<hannes_> im trying to use a vertical refreshrate of 100Hz at a resolution of 1280x1024 but this gnome tool in the prefs menu does not allow rates higher than 85Hz..?
<xubu> gnuskool, yeah swiftfox, is what i used to test it
<[InFeRnAl] > gnuskool - auto partition
<jellymaster> I tried to run the install again but that didn't help should I just try another option,like manual, or reboot and try again
<dimension> hi there - was wondering how to set up my scanner via usb with xsane its a epson dx4000 scanner and printer. it automatically picked up the printer and had the driver on a list for installation but i dont know what to do to get the scanner setup
<olejorgenb> tan, would you recommend ext2 or ext3 if I want to use the partition from windows?
<dimension> any suggestions
<tan> olejorgenb: haven't used any of them from windows, so..... :P
<olejorgenb> tan, ok :)
<tan> olejorgenb: maybe fat? lol :P
<olejorgenb> tan, haha, no thanks
<tan> heh :P
<gnuskool> xubu, not sure on swiftfox
<olejorgenb> tan, Is ext3 a lot better than ext2?
<olejorgenb> tan, apart from the journaling
<[InFeRnAl] > gnuskool is in dual boot and auto-partition with 2 hard disks one for winxp and other for ubuntu
<xubu> gnuskool, yeah firefox also just tried it
<tan> olejorgenb: yes, in my opinion, but I'm not an expert....
<XLV> olejorgenb, ext2 or ext3, and use explore2fs from windows
<XLV> olejorgenb, it works only in read mode, it cant write in ext2/3 partition
<marti149> hi guys , how can I run dual monitors on my radeon w/ ubuntu ?
<olejorgenb> XLV, ext2 IFS writes too
<jellymaster> Well i'll be right back,i'll leave myself in here,i'm gunna try rebooting the computer and rerunning the install
<olejorgenb> XLV, but I think if you write to an ext3 partition you will have to do a check on next boot  (from linux)
<jcs7778> Im trying to install cairo dock, Im following an instruction page on ubuntu forms but one of the commands is ./configure, when i try to do it i get permission denied, if i try sudo ./configure i get the same message
<XLV> olejorgenb, exactly
<olejorgenb> XLV, so ext2 would be better, right?
<jcs7778> im having this problem compilinng other programs aswell
<axelm7> hello everyone, I have an old P133 128MB RAM 8gb HD that I was going to throw away. Do you guys think I could get X with Firefox running on this hardware?
<[InFeRnAl] > gnuskool?
<kdub432> olejorgenb: you can disable boot checking of disks in fstab
<olejorgenb> kdub432, ah, that might be an idea
<magali> hello
<tan> hello :)
<chris____> hello
<magali> i have a problem with grub and XP
<rockets> I was thinking of installing xubuntu-desktop on my server just to have a gui enviornment. Good idea? Bad idea?
<magali> iis someone can help me ?
<magali> -i
<gnuskool> InFernAI,  soz, seems odd that your swap would be zero after an auto install, type sudo fdisk -l
<jcs7778> axelm7 try something like xfce, ive had success with it and older hardware
<genefitz> marti149: This may be a good place to start http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<olejorgenb> kdub432, and it's no harm in doing that (not checking after write from windows IFS)?
<BOBSONATOR> magali what exactly is wrong
<axelm7> jcs7778, is xfce available in the ubuntu installation CD?
<gnuskool> InFernAI,  whats it say about linuxswap partition?
<magali> BOBSONATOR: i gonna paste menu.lst and fstab to help you to understand my problem
<feo> hi
<gnuskool> magali, state the problem, rather than ask to say it
<feo> somebody has a vaio laptop?
<jcs7778> i actually think that it is xubuntu axelm or try the debian vfce installer debian.org, they both work but debian is harder to set up with internet
<magali> my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m686c0c64
<SportChick> wn 156
<devn> i just installed wpagui
<[InFeRnAl] > Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<[InFeRnAl] > 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<[InFeRnAl] > Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<[InFeRnAl] >    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<[InFeRnAl] > /dev/hda1   *           1       18894   151766023+  83  Linux
<[InFeRnAl] > /dev/hda2           18895       19457     4522297+   5  Extended
<devn> how do i run it? i have no idea where it went
<[InFeRnAl] > /dev/hda5           18895       19457     4522266   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<feo> flood
<magali> my fstab http://pastebin.com/m11ed36ab
<rockets> Anybody here using swat? Is there a way to log into it as root without setting a root password in ubuntu?
<magali> my problem is when i choose XP, grub give me no trouble and don't boot
<devn> i just installed wpagui
<devn> how do i run it? i have no idea where it went
<magali> i'm sure XP boot without ubuntu
<feo> someone has problem setting the sensibility of the touchpad on gnome? when i set a different sensibility value only affect to the usb mouse
<gnuskool> InFernAI,  do you have other devices, usb, external HD and the like?
<axelm7> jcs7778, i am downloading the ubuntu 7.04 image, is there a xubuntu image or is it an installtion option?
<[InFeRnAl] > gnuskool you see my past ?
<SeveredCross> axelm7: xubuntu is a different image.
<magali> BOBSONATOR: gnuskool you see my problem ?
<genefitz> feo, are you using the mouse or the touchpat by default?
<genefitz> touchpad even
<Bender1337> will ubuntu auto dect my 56k modem or will i need to download the drivers?
<axelm7> SeveredCross and jcs7778, thanks for your help, i'll give it a try
<feo> genefitz, new i have the usb mouse unplugged, i dont know what do you want meant with default mouse, where can i set it?
<devn> how do i find something i just friggen installed
<devn> please?
<OzRiC> u.u
<genefitz> feo: what I am asking is if you normally use touchpad or mouse.
<jcs7778> axelm7 no' you need a special installer, you can use apt-get to install xfce later but ive found that that usually leades to some annoying glitches, along with the fact that any after the fact installs will usually not have all of the native xfce apps which is annoying
<dustin> yello?
<dustin> my window selector has been deleted by me and im retarded and cant get it back
<jellymaster> ok was trying it again and it didn't work out very well same error and I looked
<jellymaster> @ the crash report it said ubiquity crashed and I sent an error report
<genefitz> dustin, you deleted your windows loader?
<kdub432> dustin: right click on a panel, click on 'window selector'
<benn92647> I am so $#*! sick of this flashplayer $%!&@..can some please tell me why terminal wont run the installer?
<dustin> ther is no option for window selector
<benn92647> 4 days with this flashplayer crap
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kdub432> *right click on a panel, click on "add to panel", add the "window list"
<imbecile> how do i know how my free space i have on my hd? (note: I dont have any other partitions on the disk)
<SeveredCross> Right click on a panel, click "Add To Panel", then click Window Selector and click add.
<Bender1337> will ubuntu auto dect my 56k modem or will i need to download the drivers?
<SeveredCross> imbecile: You can use gnome-system-monitor, baobab, or in a terminal df -H
<benn92647> no cant use that one it wont work Severed Cross-I got the newest beta version..but can get it to run
<SeveredCross> Bender1337: If it's a winmodem, no.
<axelm7> another question, will 7.10 beta be upgradable without reinstalling to 7.10 final?
<SeveredCross> benn92647: Why won't it work?
<dustin> ok thank you
<SeveredCross> axelm7: It should be, just a dist-upgrade I would think.
<imbecile> SeveredCross:  thank you
<kdub432> benn92647: just copy the libflashplayer.so into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins directory. don't bother w/ the installer
<Mathman> imbecile: gparted is kinda cool too
<axelm7> ok, I will try 7.10, since 7.04 is more than six months old
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but gparted needs root privileges.
<SeveredCross> axelm7: Actually...
<SeveredCross> Feisty is only ~4 months old.
<SeveredCross> :)
<benn92647> !SeveredCross..you rule! ok let me see if that works
<SeveredCross> At least the release version.
<ThatGuy> hello
<genefitz> feo: try starting here, it may be able to help you adjust touchpad sensitivity http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218307
<ThatGuy> I was wondering if firewalls are nessasay in Ubuntu?
<kdub432> ThatGuy: not really, unless youre real concerned about security
<ThatGuy> ok thanks
<feo> thanks genefitz
<Mathman> ThatGuy: would depend on your setup.  necessary?  probably not.  but it wouldn't hurt I'm sure.
<ThatGuy> OK thanks a lot guys
<genefitz> ThatGuy, firewals are necessary depending on your setup. I keep a fire3wall on my system, I aqm directly connected high speed..
<jellymaster> Can anyone tell me what I should do since the installer won't run the partitioner I tried manual but that didn't work
<benn92647> !kdub432 how do i log in as root
<chris32154_Dinze> i cant keep ubuntu fisty running for more than a week before i gotta reinstall it becouse i cant logon anymore, what do you think the problem could be?
<kdub432> sudo su
<SeveredCross> Eek!
<SeveredCross> No!
<kdub432> but benn92647, know what you're doing when you're root ;-D
<SeveredCross> No sudo su
<SeveredCross> That's not a good idea for some reason that I can't remember why.
<SeveredCross> Use sudo -s or sudo -i
<SeveredCross> But not sudo su.
<gnuskool> InFernAI,  yeah i saw it, use pastebin.com to post though or it'll flood the channel, its not a problem with your partitions, look in your logs, nano /var/log/messages
<kdub432> SeveredCross:
<SeveredCross> I think it causes problems with permissions or  like that, but I'm not sure.
<Mathman> chris32154_Dinze: your roommate screwing with you?
<kdub432> i've never heard that, but i beleive you : )
<benn92647> !kdub i need the gksudo whatever so i can open up my file system as root
<SeveredCross> Someone here told me that once.
<SeveredCross> benn92647: You want gksu nautilus
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze: Let me get this right, you install, it works fine, then your password deletes itself?
<benn92647> !severedcross thats it!
<Marcham> hello
<Marcham> I know this is a really open question, but does anyone know of some major diferences between ubuntu and opensuse?
<bruenig> benn92647, don't prefix your responses with !
<xike> hey all, emerald doesn't start when I login (I've added emerald --replace to my session)  if I run the command from the shell after logging in, it works fine.  any ideas on getting it started at login?
<benn92647> i was told to do that
<chris32154_Dinze> i logon it makes the music but the bars (applacation and so on) stay blank
<kdub432> Marcham: debian package management system vs. emerge
<genefitz> Marcham, Ubuntu is devian based, Opensuse is redhat based.
<benn92647> or maybe it was tab! i cant remeber
<Marcham> Would you say that it is more stable?
<Mathman> Marcham: package management and the custom gui configuration stuff suse comes with.  that and suse seems dog slow as of late.  but maybe that last one is just me.
<chris32154_Dinze> and the background picture dissapeers
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze, have you installed any programs since install?
<Mathman> genefitz: suse isn't redhat based.  not at all.
<genefitz> Marcham, it depends on what you like..
<Marcham> what do you mean by like?
<genefitz> Mathman, my bad, I was thinking Fedora.. Sorry..
<SeveredCross> Suse is a bit slow, not any more stable than Ubuntu.
<genefitz> <~~ gets distros mixed up at times
<|doorsman> i'm usin' audacious but when i'm playin' a CD there some kind of echoe... some way to get rid of that echoe?
<chris32154_Dinze> each time i install diffrent things but for the most part not much
<bruenig> suse is no more slow than ubuntu nor any less stable
<Max0> hi is there a gui to overclock my cpu? as used to have one with windows
<scorp123> bruenig: SUSE's package manager is slow though when compared to 'apt' :-)
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze: have you installed video drivers or graphical effects?
<chris32154_Dinze> nope
<Mathman> bruenig: lies.  ha.  and while I surely can't quantify it, I do know the latest opensuse was a dog on my end.  10.1 or whatever it is.  but then I'm a kde guy too.
<Marcham> ah i c
<Marcham> thank you
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze, and this has happened more than once?
<bruenig> scorp123, oh if you mean package management, i thought you meant in general, not app specific
<chris32154_Dinze> 2 times
<SeveredCross> Suse is slow as shit on package management, agreed.
<scorp123> Mathman: OpenSUSE 10.1 was buggy like hell and yes it was slow. 10.2 was a lot better. Really. A lot.
<bruenig> pacman is faster than apt though so
<benn92647> Please, someone Please help me, this is eay 5 of messing with the damn flashplayer in firefox and it still doesnt work..i have done every conceivable thing..so if you know a way tell me
<Marcham> How do you pick which distro to use though if they are so alike?
<bruenig> benn92647, 64 bit?
<scorp123> bruenig: the others were meaning in general yes. But I used SUSE 10.2 until very recently so I know that it wasn't that bad as some make it.
<benn92647> -bruenig, no i was told to go to 32 bit so i did
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze, what video card are you using?
<bruenig> benn92647, ok, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree is no good?
<Mathman> Marcham: me, I try them all and go with the ones I like.  ha, which means I'm pretty much constantly switching distros as they all keep getting better.
<kdub432> i don't really see a reason to have 64 bit just yet
<chris32154_Dinze> the builtin intel videocard
<bruenig> kdub432, the floating point math is amazing though :D
<benn92647> -buenig no it installs it but it wont play sound-firefox wont play sound from any site with flashplayer 9
<Mathman> Marcham: well, not all of them, but I've tried a heck of a lot to be sure.  my favorites I'd say are mandriva and fedora.  centos on the server side.
<|doorsman> i'm usin' audacious but when i'm playin' a CD there some kind of echoe... some way to get rid of that echoe?
<kdub432> bruenig: yeah, but you have to do so much compiling....
<Shinkai> DCC CHAT C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<genefitz> Marcham: I agree with Mathman, I went through about 20 distros before I settled on the one I liked the most..
<Marcham> I have gone through 8 distros and in the end dont know which to pick
<kdub432> chris32154_Dinze: do you have a X3100?
<Marcham> Ubuntu seems more popular
<chris32154_Dinze> i have an HP Pavilion xt963
<benn92647> -bruenig can you tell me whatelse i can do to get flashplayer to work
<Mathman> Marcham: only you can decide what you like man.  no way for us to decide for you.
<kdub432> well, find out what the chipset is, and i might be able to help you :-)
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze, I am searching bug reports and wikis now..
<chris32154_Dinze> thanks
<XLV> Marcham, for starting, always stick with something with easy gui tools, lots of user support, and lots of software precompiled. ubuntu fits all those bills
<Marcham> so does suse
<Marcham> I remember last time using ubuntu i had to go through this problem becuase x server wouldnt start
<chris32154_Dinze> benn try going to youtube or any site with flash builtin and a little poppup should apper asking you if you wanna install the missing plugin click the button and hit "i agree{" whaen promped then it should wrk
<XLV> Marcham, well, i havent used a rpm based distro for a while, but i have found no problems wirh dependancies with apt as i had with rpm... ofcourse, rpm might have evolved, but in any case, dont use suse, if you go with rpm package manager, use fedora
<bruenig> chris32154_Dinze, since when does that work?
<Marcham> what is more popular rpm's or debian pac's?
<benn92647> can someone who has had the flash player problem in fiesty tell me how they got it to work
<jthomas_work> If I have AMD64 x2, should I download a standard version of ubuntu or 64-bit ?
<bruenig> Marcham, rpms
<genefitz> chris32154_Dinze, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<chris32154_Dinze> it always works in firefox no matter what OS im using
<chris32154_Dinze> fisty but i had the same problem in dapper
<SeveredCross> jthomas_work: Unless you absolutely need x86_64 I'd go with standard x86.
<Marcham> so rpm's dont work in ubuntu at all then?
<SeveredCross> x86_64 has Firefox and Java issues and some other things.
<genefitz> jthomas_work, you can load both x86 and/or x84-64 on your computer. your choice
<SeveredCross> Marcham: They can be made to work, but it's not perfect.
<Marcham> so suse is more compatible
<XLV> SeveredCross, what firefox issues?
<jthomas_work> SeveredCross: yes I still hear the same thing, If you dont have any special needs go to normal... so my question is why we have 64-bit version :D
<SeveredCross> I think issues with plugins not working is about it.
<bruenig> Marcham, you can generally find rpms and debs of whatever you want, but on the times where you can't find both, you will more often find an rpm than a deb
<SeveredCross> Flash is one that definitely takes a lot of work to get under 64.
<kha1i1> SeveredCross: liar
<Marcham> what is fedora rpm or debian?
<scorp123> Marcham: compatible with what??
<bruenig> Marcham, rpm
<SeveredCross> Fedora uses rpm's.
<kha1i1> flash, ff, and _64 have no issues together
<SeveredCross> kha1i1: What?
<SeveredCross> Are you absolutely positive?
<kha1i1> for my system, yes
<XLV> SeveredCross, for plugins in x86-64, use nspluginwrapper
<SeveredCross> How come we get all kinds of complaints in here about Flash and x86_64.
<scorp123> Marcham: Try this ..... http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<genefitz> Marcham, Fedora is RPM based, It is what I use
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but as far as I've heard nspluginwrapper is hardly perfect.
<Marcham> i did use that
<budgester> Yup using flash on amd64 here, all fine
<benn92647> ok one more time how do i log on as root?
<kha1i1> because you're dealing with rookies? or ppl are to lazy to search and find the fix for their specific issue
<budgester> benn92647, "sudo su"
<kha1i1> so they get lumped into ff and flash ,
<Marcham> i heard that Fedora's priorities tend to lean towards enterprise features, rather than desktop usability. is that true?
<benn92647> no the othe one
<benn92647> i need the gkso natulis one
<scorp123> Marcham: I doubt that this is the right channel to discuss other distros
<kha1i1> Marcham: ubuntu is more home user friendly
<genefitz> Marcham, not really, Fedora is kind of the user version or redhat, if that makes sense..
<benn92647> well actually
<benn92647> su sudfo will do
<Marcham> okay thanks guys
<benn92647> but for my reference file what is the one to opne up you stuff as root----its gksu natilus or something
<bruenig> fedora is derived from red hat the same way ubuntu is derived from debian
<jellymaster> can anyone please help me I tried to partition my harddrive using Gparted,and the installer but neither will work what should I do
<SeveredCross> benn92647: For a root terminal, use sudo -i or sudo -s.
<genefitz> bruenig, yes.
<SeveredCross> For root file browser, use gksu nautilus
<SeveredCross> End of stor.
<bruenig> is gksudo still a symlink to gksu or not?
<kdub432> kha1i1: i wish people would search more for the simple things.....
<benn92647> yes but there is another one that is ...! thats it severed
<SeveredCross> bruenig: Yeah, I thinkso.
<genefitz> jellymaster, are you getting any error messages?
<bruenig> SeveredCross, are you on your installation now? check it out
<rockets> Anybody know a good tool to rip an entier webiste?
<rockets> website*
<furenku> i have problems with my cd-rom ... i added "piix" to modules.conf, and it worked that first time; however , now i can't open any CD, but it does get mounted as an icon shows up on the desktop... is there a fix? im using a dell inspiron 1520
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I just did, it is.
<bruenig> rockets, wget
<kha1i1> kdub432: i hear u man. i work chat tech support as my job and the simple google-solved issues i see every day lower my faith in ppl as a whole
<jellymaster> Genefitz it just says that it can't do it for some reason I'll bring up one and find the exact error message hold on
<kha1i1> like "how do i create a windows user" for eg.
<rockets> bruenig, That will rip the links as well?
<kdub432> kha1i1: haha
<caesar_> help! I'm completely lost with trying to install compiz fusion.
<bruenig> rockets, you have to do some advanced gentoo stuff
<bruenig> wget*
<bruenig> rockets, wget --spider or something like that, man wget to figure out
<rly> why have the ubuntu team took off the plugins wizard from azureus?
<ion> rly, use an older version
<rockets> nah spider just checks that pages exist
<ion> or compile from src
<kdub432> caesar_, go ask on #opencompositing
<ehc> I am installing ubuntu and trying to create a logical 300gb /scratch partition, I get this weird error of: "Can't have the end before the start" anyone know why I am getting this error?
<rly> which one?
<ktw> webhttrack works better than wget spider :P
<rly> ion: which one?
<ion> google it
<jellymaster> Genefitz: I brought up the installer and it says: an error occured while writing the changes to the Storage devices. The resize operation is aborted
<bruenig> rockets, there is a way to do it, I have done it before wget -R perhaps
<ion> im not sure
<ion> i dont use azureus
<bruenig> rly, I don't know officially but I know that the plugins install in a root owned location and therefore would lead to permission errors
<rockets> hmm ok thanks ill figure it out
<genefitz> Jelly, are you doing dual boot, or using Ubuntu as the only OS?
<nelsonaxe> Any good documentation out there on setting up an Ubuntu web server (Feisty)?
<rly> ok bruenio
<bastid_raZor> compiz-fusion is there a pgp key for that somewhere?
<praet> How do I ignore an update?
<bruenig> rly, don't know why you want to use azureus but if you did, it would probably be best to install it manually in /opt and give some more friendly permissions to the directory
<bastid_raZor> compiz-core seems to be acting retarded since it claims to be 'unauthorized'
<jellymaster> Genefitz: trying to dual boot with XP but if i can't get it to work i'm probably gonna just end up making ubuntu the only OS
<rockets> bruenig, its --follow-tags but it keeps telling me that im missing an option
<IndyGunFreak> anyone have experience with Roadnav and TOMTOM?
<ehc> has there been anything done about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/107787
<ac-town> Hey
<genefitz> Jellymaster, many times, people have issues if the hdd is already formatted for windows, you can change this in windows by right clicking "my computer" clicking "manage" then in the management window, "disk manager"
<ac-town> Do i need to install opengl?
<rockets> bruenig, its wget -r
<bruenig> rockets, I was close
<rockets> :-D
<rockets> thanks
<genefitz> You can shrink your windows partition and use the "guided using free space" option in the Ubuntu installer
<jellymaster> ok i'll go try that now thank you genefitz
<NMajik> Does cron allow commands to be run on start up?
<rly> bruenig: which p2p do you advise me, then?
<praet> bastid_raZor: are you using Amarenth's repo?
<bastid_raZor> ppa.dogfood repo.. very possible it is the Amarenths
<bruenig> rly, well what do you need really, if you are looking for rss, I would just go with deluge as it has rss just like azureus does and is lighter and not as ridiculous and ignorant of *nix OSes as azureus
<benn92647> UGGH!
<benn92647> my gosh! what the hell is wrong with flashplayer
<nick108> Hi there, I've remotely installed a minimal image of Ubuntu and would like to install a windows manager with apt-get
<bastid_raZor> praet, and yes.. it is the Amarenth's repo
<nick108> can someone please point me into the right direction?
<xike> hey, what IRC clients do you guys like on ubuntu?
<vocx> !init | NMajik maybe you could use a start up script that called cron
<benn92647> can some please tell me how to get firefox and flashplayer  to play sound
<ubotu> NMajik maybe you could use a start up script that called cron: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bastid_raZor> xike, xchat
<caesar_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xike> bastid_raZor: thanks, I'll try it out
<praet> bastid_raZor: are you getting the same version requested as an update ? over and over?
<NMajik> vocx: OK, thanks!
<bruenig> benn92647, do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and paste the output into pastebin
<bruenig> !paste | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: please see above
<nick108> anyone here using Ubuntu as a webserver, remotely?
<praet> bastid_raZor: that is what is happening to me
<bastid_raZor> praet, yes, it notifies me that they can not be authenticated and it appears to install but never really does
<rly> bruenig: there's no such application on synaptic
<NMajik> nick108: yes, why?
<bastid_raZor> praet, if i find a fix.. i'll be sure to pass it along
<bruenig> rly, yeah I know, have to get it yourself, it is odd really that ubuntu doesn't have a package for it considering that it is an ubuntu project to some extent, I mean it has an ubuntu subforum and all that good stuff
<furenku> i have problems with my cd-rom ... i added "piix" to modules.conf, and it worked that first time; however , now i can't open any CD, but it does get mounted as an icon shows up on the desktop... is there a fix? im using a dell inspiron 1520
<rockets> bruenig, so assuming the website is designed with relative paths it should work
<rly> ok, thank you, bruenig
<TTRanger> Does anyone know of a place where you can see a list of the OSS-supported audio cards that are still being manufactured?
<ivanowitch> Hi. I'm having some trouble with the ttf-opensymbol package... It won't install properly because it appearantly can't "write cache"... anyone have a clue?
<ehc> does ubuntu support partitions larger than 200gb?
<benn92647> bruenig-http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34101/
<bastid_raZor> ehc yes
<nick108> NMajik: I'm trying to install a windows manager remotely and then login via VNC client
<ehc> bastid_raZor, how can I create one?
<nick108> NMajik: how do I install a windows manager on a minimal ubuntu system
<bastid_raZor> ehc gtparted or qtpart
<praet> bastid_raZor: how are you running compiz by the way. Are you running in a session or a xsession script?
<jellymaster> ok i'm in the Disk management window and it's showing me information about the partition what should I do now?
<nick108> NMajik: via remote, i.e. via Putty (apt-get?)
<benn92647> -Bruenig-------did you get it?
<NMajik> nick108: Are you sure you want a window manager on a server?
<bruenig> !find /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<ibanex> can anyone suggest an alternative to xcompmgr?
<genefitz> jelly, right click on your primary partition
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> !find libflash-mozplugin.so
<ubotu> File libflash-mozplugin.so found in libflash-mozplugin
<nick108> NMajik: yes, I need to run a Java application that creates statistics
<bastid_raZor> praet, currently in a session, i attempted to 'enable 3d desktop' (which is how it tells you to enable auto load of compiz) and i get no toolbars on windows
<benn92647> oh
<genefitz> TTRanger, try http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<bruenig> benn92647, sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<NMajik> nick108:Oh, ok then
<benn92647> ---buenig ubotu says it dont exist?
<bruenig> benn92647, restart firefox
<TTRanger> genefitz Thanks...checking it!
<Arcangel_Proxy> Hi guys
<Arcangel_Proxy> What's Up?
<NMajik> nick108: Is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186298&page=2 helpful?
<furenku> i have problems with my cd-rom ... i added "piix" to modules.conf, and it worked that first time; however , now i can't open any CD, but it does get mounted as an icon shows up on the desktop... is there a fix? im using a dell inspiron 1520
<Arcangel_Proxy> I'm really Drk_Guy
<ehc> bastid_raZor, so if don't create it during the install and just use one of those programs latter to create it that will work fine? Will it be mounted automatically?
<psst> how do I format a drive I have just connected via USB?
<jellymaster> genefitz: ok I right clicked on it it says:Open,explore,mark partition as active(grey),change drive letters and paths,format(grey),delete partition(grey),properties,help
<TTRanger> genefitz Is ALSA the same thing as OSS?
<nick108> NMajik: that's perfect!
<benn92647> ----bruenig done-
<NMajik> nick108: and then from there remote desktop allows you to control it with VNC
<genefitz> TTRanger, most Distros use ALSA drivers.
<TTRanger> ok thanks
<OsBoNe> good evening
<bastid_raZor> ehc, you'll have to manually mount it. automount works in the install
<genii> psst: good to know: what filesystem and what device it was seen at
<bruenig> benn92647, ok so see if the problem is gone
<genefitz> jellymaster there isn't a "shrink" option?
<jellymaster> no
<ivanowitch> does anyone know what's wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34103/ ?
<benn92647> ----bruening nope :(
<ehc> bastid_raZor, would it be easier to create a small partition and enlarge it with qtparted?
<Drk_Guy> now it's better
<genefitz> okay jellymaster, let me find you another option
<Drk_Guy> I have a prob with apt-get
<psst> genii: any idea how I can tell?  it has no fs atm
<benn92647> ---bruenig should i go with another browser?
<jellymaster> genefitz:thanks for so much help
<bastid_raZor> ehc,  my opinion it would best to do your partitions during install
<bruenig> benn92647, no, what shows up under flash when you go to about:plugins in firefox
<nick108> NMajik: have you done something similar yourself already?
<Drk_Guy> Ntfs-config isn't found, and i need it
<Penguinsaremyfri> anybody use fceultra?
<bastid_raZor> Drk_Guy, ntfs-3g ..
<NMajik> nick108:Yes, but just on a whim. I don't actually need a webserver
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<genii> psst: report result of command: sudo fdisk -l
<nick108> NMajik: I mean on a remote machine?
<Penguinsaremyfri> !fceultra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fceultra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benn92647> ---bruenig no mention of flashplayer
<NMajik> nick108: yeah
<benn92647> -----bruenig totme is in there though
<bruenig> benn92647, pastebin the output of ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins again
<genii> !pastebin |psst
<ubotu> psst: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drk_Guy> bastid_raZor: didn't work either
<Penguinsaremyfri> anybody know how to configure fceultra?
<ehc> bastid_raZor, okay and just enlarge it lateR?
<pheorehs> hi
<pheorehs> say I have a puter with 2 network cards.  I want it to have 1 ipaddress, but use 1 network card for only for Incoming traffic, and the other for Outgoing traffic.  I know this is possible,  just forgot what it's called... any ideas ?
<sayanriju> ivanowitch:  what were u trying to do?
<Drk_Guy> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<buize> can
<bastid_raZor> ehc, why not make it the correct size before hand? you're killing yourself with unneeded labor by enlarging later
<nick108> NMajik: after having installed the windows manager how do I proceed? Simply connecting with a VNC client?
<ivanowitch> I'm trying to install ttf-opensymbol...
<nick108> NMajik: locally this didn't work
<GIn> how can I set ubuntu to launch vlc instead of the defaul movie player when I insert a dvd into my dvd drive?
<zerwas> what could i do if my soundcard isn't found by cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<sayanriju> ivanowitch: u using 'font-cache'??
<CoasterMaster> I'm having trouble partitioning my drive for Ubuntu Install
<ehc> bastid_raZor, because I get an error when I try to create a partition that is larger than 200gb
<nick108> NMajik: I always had to login locally first and configure it
<sayanriju> i mean, 'fc-cache'
<nick108> NMajik: then I could also login via VNC client
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<genefitz> jellymaster, try the instructions on this page http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu it may have the solutiuon
<Drk_Guy> Apt-get is wierd
<benn92647> ------bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34105/
<ivanowitch> I'm just executing "apt-get install ttf-opensymbol", and that is the result... :S
<NMajik> nick108: Oh, I'm very sorry, I guess I misunderstood
<bastid_raZor> ehc, how big is the drive you're using and what are the current partition sizes?
<NMajik> nick108: I don't know how to do that remotely
<bruenig> benn92647, do file /usr/lib/firefox/libflashplayer.os
<benn92647> ---you mean .so right
<CoasterMaster> I have a hard drive with 4 partitions on it.  How can I remove the first one (the one Vista is on) with the Installer, and set up my ext3 and swap space in it?  If I remove the first partition in the installer and then make the / partition (minus 2 GB for swap), I can't make the swap space, it says the space is unsable
<Drk_Guy> sorry guys
<bruenig> benn92647, yeah, paste the output, shouldn't need pastebin
<nick108> NMajik: thanks anyway for the usefull link to the forums!
<ehc> bastid_raZor, it is a 400gb drive, completely empty, I don't want to partition it all into one drive though, I want to have a large /scratch partition for music and videos and other junk
<Drk_Guy> I had multiverse disabled
<jellymaster> Genefitz: I was following that guide but it didn't have any information about this problem
<Kromel> sayanriju, I don't mean to intrude.  I'm a Linux noob myself.  Do you think the following link may have to do with Ivanowitch's problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<bastid_raZor> ehc what error are you getting?
<benn92647> -------bruenig  /usr/lib/firefox/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/firefox/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
<xIke> anyone know how to get emerald to consistently start at login?
<bruenig> benn92647, do file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sayanriju> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<sayanriju> Kromel: hey...coinscidence!!
<benn92647> i did
<sayanriju> Kromel: i just googled it now!! :D
<benn92647> -----bruenig i did i got it dont exist
<Kromel> sayanriju, LOL!
<ehc> bastid_raZor, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/132322 "can't have the end before the start"
<bastid_raZor> xIke, enable desktop effects in system > preferences
<WindsofTime> How do I resize the main partition of Linux  so that I can reinstall Windows? (I already know how to fix my GRUB once it installs..so Please dont tell me that I need to know how to successfully resize the partition!)
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I'm using compiz fusion
<bruenig> benn92647, no you missed the "plugins" part of the path
<benn92647> ohh
<Kromel> sayanriju, google is my best friend.
<genefitz> okay jellymaster, let me keep searching
<sayanriju> Kromel: mine too!! :D
<jellymaster> thank you very much genefitz
<bastid_raZor> xIke, that is how to get compiz-fusion to start automatically.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<genii> psst: Did you see the results of the command:  sudo fdisk -l     yet?
<Kumiriko> I've got a basic install issue.  the whole Unable to locate RSDP.  anyone got suggetions to get past it?
<benn92647> ------Bruenig   benn92647@benn92647-desktop:~$ file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<benn92647> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: symbolic link to `../../flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so'
<sayanriju> ivanowitch: so mate ...plz refer to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<ivanowitch> kromel, thanks for the link, trying it out :)
<benn92647> oopssorry everyoone
<xIke> bastid_raZor: hrm, I don't even have that panel anymore...is it safe to apt-get desktop effects?
<sayanriju> ots a knwn bug, as me and Kromel and Google have pointed out!! :)
<Kromel> Ivanowitch, good luck!  Yeah, google is awesome.  It's how I find 90% of the answers I'm looking for.
<bruenig> benn92647, everything looks good, you might try doing mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup and then restarting firefox
<bastid_raZor> xIke, i'm currently having issues with compiz-fusion.. how did you install it? by adding deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<bastid_raZor>  to your sources.list?
<psst> genil: that only lists /dev/sda1, sda2 and sda5
<bastid_raZor> xIke, and that page i posted is how i installed it.
<xIke> bastid_raZor: no, the *right* way to do it right now is using amaranth's repos
<benn92647> -----bruenig how do i make it work?
<xIke> bastid_raZor: that will keep you inline with the gutsy install
<fulio> hi
<NMajik> Does anyone have a preferred media (specifically music) player? I'm underwhelmed by Rhythmbox
<xIke> bastid_raZor: any other way will be broken when you upgrade to gutsy
<bruenig> benn92647, did that command, restart firefox and see if that does it?
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way I can have 5 partitions on a hard drive?
<benn92647> ---bruenig i did it in terminal and it didnt do anything
<genii> psst: When you powered on the external, did you get a popup window?
<bruenig> benn92647, right, now restart firefox
<sayanriju> NMajik: try amarok........truly rokzz!!
<fulio> How can i install debian on ubuntu?? it says i have it but i dont see it under applications
<benn92647> ----bruenig LOL ok so it reset all the defaults
<pheorehs> say I have a puter with 2 network cards.  I want it to have 1 ipaddress, but use 1 network card for only for Incoming traffic, and the other for Outgoing traffic.   any ideas ?
<psst> genil: no
<bastid_raZor> xIke, oh.. so you're using gutsy and not feisty??
<WindsofTime> How do I resize the main partition of Linux  so that I can reinstall Windows? (I already know how to fix my GRUB once it installs..so Please dont tell me that I need to know how to successfully resize the partition!)
<xIke> bastid_raZor: no, I'm using feisty
<psst> genil: it's not formatted yet, so there's no fs to mount
<bruenig> benn92647, right but they are backed up, just to see if maybe you have some bad configuration
<benn92647> -----bruenig now what do i do
<xIke> bastid_raZor: looks like you followed the right example.
<vocx> fulio, debian is not a program, it is a complete Linux distribution like ubuntu.
<bruenig> benn92647, go to youtube and see
<fulio> vocx, ohh.
<bastid_raZor> xIke, i get compiz-core is an unauthenticated package. did/have you gotten that error?
<xIke> bastid_raZor: amaranth's repos are simply the gutsy compiz, made backwards compatible with feisty
<vocx> !debian > fulio
<psst> genil: any way to track what device it is?
<sayanriju> fulio: are u by any chance trying to install 'debian menu' via automatix, etc?
<xIke> bastid_raZor: yeah, can you not tell it to go ahead anyway
<DrHalan> hey, i just uninstalled fglrx drivers to install new ones and now ive flickering windos etc :S
<genii> psst: Please spell my nick genii so that when i can tell immediately you are speaing to me :) thx
<fulio> sayanriju, yes
<NMajik> sayanriju: I gave that a quick shot, it didn't over too well though. I'm going to have a seperate box set up as a media player, so I can use kubuntu, hopefully with better results. Thanks for the recommendation
<WindsofTime> !partition resize
<bastid_raZor> xIke, yes i did. but it keeps asking to upgrade compiz-core after i apt-get it. no matter how many times i install it
<praet> xIke: what he an I are both seeing is that after upgrading, the same version comes up for upgrading again
<psst> genii: doh!  sleepy
<WindsofTime> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vocx> !automatix > fulio
<sayanriju> NMajik: u r welcome...u can try Listen in gnome....pretty good!
<genefitz> jellymaster, here's an idea..
<praet> bastid_raZor: did you use trvinos first?
<xIke> praet: that's a known bug
<psst> genii: got it now
<jacekowski> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WindsofTime> !partition help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kumiriko> so yeah.  i am installing ubuntu for the first time.  and when i start the install process  it tells me ACPI: unable to locate RSDP.  cant find anything to get me past this tiny bump
<bastid_raZor> praet, no, this is the only repo i used
<WindsofTime> =\
<fulio> ohh.
<WindsofTime> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<genefitz> jellymaster: when is the last time you did a defrad or disk check on your windows drive?
<praet> xIke: is there a location to see details about it?
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I have the same thing as well.  when I asked about it I was told it's a known bug
<NMajik> sayanriju: Any specific features in amarok that really stand out?
<SeveredCross> Kumiriko: Try booting with noacpi
<vocx> !botabuse > WindsofTime
<genii> psst: thx :) OK, do you know which disks already existed in your computer before this? sda sdb or so on
<xIke> praet: no idea...I heard about it on IRC
<genefitz> Many times gparted won't play with a disk that may have error
<benn92647> ----bruenig nope
<bastid_raZor> xIke, ahh.. so no fix as of yet?
<praet> is there an ignore function :)
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I don't think so.
<bastid_raZor> xIke, ahh..
<fulio> ohh.
<fulio> Can somone help me fix my wireless card on my laptop. ubuntu doesnt see it. i have to connect to the internet using a wired connection.
<bruenig> benn92647, what version of ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, cool atleast now i can quit trying to fix it.
<genefitz> defrag even
<psst> genii: same three
<WindsofTime> vocx, Being no1 has answered my question I only hoped that the bot would find an answer..so please dont hit me with Abuse when I only seek help =\
<sayanriju> NMajik: read the web page 4 details...I just thnk it has all the features i want, except that its a bit heavy! :)
<xIke> bastid_raZor: lol, yeah- you won't get anywhere.  I've tried
<jellymaster> Genefitz: I haven't on this computer it was never used until about a week ago
<praet> bastid_raZor: xIke: well , at least we're all in this together
<bastid_raZor> praet, xike.. yeah..
<WindsofTime> if you notice, I called on the forums as a last resort..being I dont know the link =\
<NMajik> sayanriju: I did read up on it a bit. I wasn't sure what features stood out to an actual user though
<vocx> WindsofTime, there is no problem. The fact is that you can ask ubotu in private.
<xIke> praet: hehe, yeah.  I thought I had everything working and emerald won't start consistently on login...back to debugging :(
<jellymaster> genefitz:I'll do one now
<fulio> I have a Hp pavilion 6000. Can somone help me fix my wireless card on my laptop. ubuntu doesnt see it. i have to connect to the internet using a wired connection.
<genefitz> jellymaster, go into windows, run disk check, then defrag. Then start over. It may fix the issue
<robert298> Hi, I'm having problems using gparted.  Is there anyway to move a primary partition into a logical one without losing data?
<WindsofTime> vocx, awesome thanks for letting me know ^^
<Kumiriko> how would i go about doing that serverd cross.  new to all this and vary green behind the gills
<Kumiriko> *severed
<sayanriju> NMajik: plugin support (esp. lyrics and wikipedia), great UI, album and playlist management, etc
<genii> psst: unplug external, then replug. then in console do:  dmesg and see if it reports a new drive number
<praet> xIke: how are you starting compiz?
<vocx> WindsofTime, also, your question seemed confusing, you said you wanted to resize, but then said we should not tell you to resize?
<jellymaster> genefitz: it's in the defragmenting process now thanks for all the help i'll be back gotta bring my friend home
<bastid_raZor> praet, i'm looking at disabling it ..
<xtknight> does anyone else have a broken Logout button (perhaps after some updates)?  i reboot and out of nowhere it doesnt work anymore
<genii> psst:    tail dmesg    will do too
<xIke> praet: I added it to sessions: compiz --replace.  I edited the compiz prefs to tell it to use emerald
<sayanriju> NMajik: Listen looks promising too....u can try it in gnome
<psst> genii: ooh!  Lots of errors
<NMajik> sayanriju: Ah, thank you
<genefitz> jellymaster: Good luck :-)
<xIke> praet: thanks man, you just showed me what I did wrong
<xIke> bastid_raZor: you did too
<WindsofTime> How do I resize the main partition of Linux  so that I can reinstall Windows? (I already know how to fix my GRUB once it installs..so Please dont tell me about losing my Linux (Ubuntu) GRUB this I know... I just want to know how to successfully resize the partition!)
<xtknight> i figured it out.  i had to have at least one window open before logout would want to show up (compiz fusion alpha problem likely)
<xIke> I got suckered into that stupid "hey, there's a new compiz update"
<vocx> xtknight, buttons are for the weak. Real men use "sudo halt".
<WindsofTime> vocx, sorry about that... I corrected it
<thedash> what is the difference between UTF-8 and UTF-16 ?
<NMajik> fulio: Does ubuntu see the built in wireless card at all; is it just not connecting to your network?
<xIke> which hosed my /usr/bin/compiz prefs to use emerald
<xIke> w00t!  thanks guys :P
<xtknight> vocx, real men want their software to work consistently ;)
<fulio> NMajik, im not sure. i dont think it sees it
<NMajik> In terminal type iwconfig
<benn92647> -----bruenig no it still wont work
<nickrud> NMajik, there's also muine and beep-media-player, banshee, the mpd/mpc/gmpc combo ;
<bastid_raZor> xike heh.. i actually like fusion better
<NMajik> fulio: How many interfaces does it see?
<touchen> I love this os :)
<bruenig> benn92647, what version of ubuntu?
<genii> psst: At very bottom of the dmesg stuff does it say about the usb drive being found etc
<GIn> is Fusion stable?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, praet i'll have the answer to disabling/hold back the package shortly..
<benn92647> -----bruenig fiesty fawn
<xIke> bastid_raZor: nice
<vocx> xtknight, glad to have you back.      I'll use the button in a few hours and tell you if it worked in another day.
<praet> great
<fulio> lo        no wireless extensions.
<fulio> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<fulio> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"l"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<bruenig> benn92647, and you are using the ubuntu packaged firefox right? no special scripts or swiftfox or any nonsense like that?
<benn92647> ---bruenig no justthe one it came with
<sayanriju> nickrud: aha! gmpc (woth mpd) is  great! :)
<bruenig> benn92647, weird
<vocx> fulio, do not paste in here under any circumstance.
<bastid_raZor> ehc that sounds like you're mixing up the partitions and trying to create one overlapping
<sayanriju> GIn: far from being so!
<fulio> vocx, sorry
<xtknight> there's no problem with pasting less than 3 lines here.
<benn92647> ---bruenig i have installed reinstall every distro from X86 to 64 to re installing the 32 bit version and then upgrading to fiesty fawn
<bruenig> benn92647, I know that libflash-mozplugin.so was messing it up, after that was gone it should be fine, you are on 32 bit, using official firefox, there is no other reason
<databuddy> i got ter damn job :>
<NMajik> fulio: So it does see your wireless card as eth1, which is good
<bruenig> benn92647, ubuntu firefox*
<bastid_raZor> xIke, you don't have the enable desktop effects option in system > pref?
<benn92647> ----bruening 32 bit upgraded to fiesty fawn
<fulio> NMajik, yea
<NMajik> fulio: Go to System>Administration>Network
<vocx> xtknight, I have to warn them because some new users want to paste the entire terminal. It is better to be in the safe side.
<DrHalan> can i somehow disable restricted graphic drivers in the terminal?
<fulio> NMajik, ok
<bruenig> benn92647, do "file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu"
<xIke> bastid_raZor: no
<cyberjames> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<psst> genii: may I pm you with the output?
<NMajik> fulio: See something called wireless connection?
<genii> psst: does command:  ls /dev/sdb* produce anything?
<cyberjames> !on the fly
<fulio> NMajik, its asking for a "The platform you are runnung is not supported by this tool"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on the fly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> psst:OK
<benn92647> ----is there
<bruenig> benn92647, its there?
<benn92647> benn92647@benn92647-desktop:~$ file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<benn92647> /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)
<fulio> NMajik, do i choose ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<vocx> WindsofTime, I can only suggest you to boot the Live CD and try to resize with the utilities included. If you cannot through the Ubuntu CD I suggest you use Knoppix or other live CD. The important point , is the partition should not be mounted.
<benn92647> ---bruenig sorry
<NMajik> fulio: If that's what you have installed
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> sorry for bothering you all
<bruenig> benn92647, ok, that is right. I don't know, do file /usr/bin/firefox
<redheat> just gotta a qestion
<fulio> NMajik, k, yes i do see the wireless connection
<xIke> redheat: np, what's up?
<redheat> fine, thanks.
<WindsofTime> vocx, being the partition is the whole HardDrive I dont know if I can unmount it
<NMajik> fulio: Click properties
<redheat> I have everything running peachy on my system
<fulio> NMajik, ok
<NMajik> fulio: BTW, is your network encrypted?
<redheat> I'm running fiesty fawn as part of my three OS system,
<xIke> redheat: ...
<benn92647> ---bruenig it opened fire fox :)
<fulio> NMajik, meaing ?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, praet , echo "compiz-core hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<bastid_raZor>  (i did this as root)
<bruenig> benn92647, it shouldn't have, did you do "file /usr/bin/firefox"
<getoo> will ubuntu install on a macosx box
<vocx> WindsofTime, yes, it is possible. The Live CD does not use the hard drive at all. It loads all its data to RAM memory. Awesome don't you think?
<bruenig> bastid_raZor, why would you pipe that?
<getoo> its intel not ppc
<bruenig> getoo, yes
<NMajik> fulio: Your wireless network, is it encrypted with WEP, WPA, etc?
<redheat> my processor is a core duo 2 pentium 6600., and I have four gigabytes of RAM 667, and also I've installed the magnificent Beryl, and it does spin :)
<redheat> but here's the problem
<fulio> NMajik, yes WEP
<getoo> bruenig: so should i just donwload the iso
<NMajik> Fulio: ok
<WindsofTime> vocx, indeed it is
<bruenig> getoo, if you want to install it
<getoo> go proceed with the install
<redheat> the system suddenly freezes
<bastid_raZor> bruenig, why not?
<getoo> bruenig: i do
<NMajik> Fulio: on the list of essids, do you see yours?
<bruenig> getoo, then yeah
<getoo> bruenig: cool
<benn92647> ---bruenig /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox/firefox'
<ac-town> Do i need to install libgl?
<bastid_raZor> bruenig, the furry bunny that lives under my chair told me
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I tried that and it complained about read/write access to dpkg status area
<getoo> cause macosx makes me tired
<getoo> :D
<redheat> out of nowhere it just freezes, and if I tried to move the mouse it crawls..and I could not open anything at all
<fulio> NMajik, no. i have to type something in there.
<getoo> linux rocks
<bruenig> benn92647, everything looks right
<redheat> Xike, are you still with me?
<ac-town> or does ubuntu come with libgl
<shad0w> hey there.
<NMajik> fulio: enable roaming, then click ok
<benn92647> -----bruenig so why do firefox hate me?
<shad0w> can i have text interface on ubuntu?
<NMajik> fulio: allow it to finish doing it's thing
<bastid_raZor> xike run as root.. or do sudo in front of dpkg
<redheat> xIke, my friend are you still with me?
<bruenig> bastid_raZor, well I mean you can do: echo firefox | sudo apt-get install, but it looks goofy
<xIke> redheat: does it freeze randomly, or does something seem to trigger it?
<NMajik> fulio: then go into properties again
<fulio> NMajik, ok
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I tried sudo
<shad0w> can i have text interface on ubuntu, world?
<redheat> no it just freezes..
<NMajik> fulio: diable roaming
<benn92647> ---bruenig it kight help youto know that it didnt work with opera or IEs4linux
<shad0w> can i have text interface on ubuntu, world ???
<NMajik> fulio: See your essid now?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, i have a terminal as root.. sudo bash then run that command
<fulio> NMajik, nothing
<redheat> out of nowhere, if I didn't move the mouse for a while and left the system unattended it just freezes..
<bruenig> benn92647, do you have any other sound producing programs open?
<NMajik> Fulio: nuts, one second
<redheat> I have no screen saver or power saving scheme if that's what you thinking
<vocx> !repeat > shad0w
<bastid_raZor> bruenig, goofy but works.. ;)
<benn92647> -----breunig yeah im listen to Bush on my rythm box now
<Kumiriko> so i disabled the aspi and i still freeze with a blinking cursor shortly after starting a clean install on my box.  any suggetions
<fulio> NMajik, k
<shad0w> :)
<xIke> bastid_raZor: I su'd and did it and it worked.  wonder why sudo doesn't
<vocx> shad0w, yes of course you can have. Use the alternate install CD.
<xIke> redheat: do you have any screensavers enabled?
<redheat> but I noticed also that it happens when I"m running gnome interface rather than the KDE interface
<redheat> no
<shad0w> alternate install CD ?
<shad0w> what's that?
<NMajik>  fulio: in terminal type, iwlist eth1 scan
<vocx> !alternate | shad0w
<ubotu> shad0w: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<getoo> bruenig: will it recognize the hardware as easily as on a pc ... for the mac install .... i do have a intel duo stuff on it
<bastid_raZor> xIke, got me.. i tend to have a terminal as root open plus several other user tabs.. i'm insane with mass amounts of terminals open
<xIke> redheat: any power saving settings?  it's possible that sleep isn't supported on your system and is locking it up
<fulio> it said no scan results
<fulio> NMajik, it said no scan results
<xIke> bastid_raZor: yeah, I try to avoid su whenever possible though, it can be dangeorus
<shad0w> where can i get the Alternate CD ?
<shad0w> from where? :)
<redheat> nope, absolutely, and by the way my system does support all kind of sleeping..
<Shani`andras> OMg its finally working XGL + fglrx + vmware windows @ fullscreen , it roxxxxxx :D :D
<redheat> even those on pills..
<vocx> !download | shad0w
<ubotu> shad0w: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<xIke> bastid_raZor: yeah, that fixed the problem.  thanks.  where'd you find that?
<benn92647> ----bruenig....No! come back!
<NMajik> Fulio: But you're sure you can see the wlan in XP?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, very true. i feel i have a decent lockdown on my system.
<redheat> I have a motherboard 965P-DS3 by Gigabyte..
<redheat> and it really rocks
<benn92647> <<<<starts sobbing
<xIke> redheat: there's a difference between your system supporting it, and ubuntu supporting your system :P
<fulio> NMajik, i had vista first before i blast it to ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> xIke, MordEth knows, Al' Thor MordEth knows
<redheat> oh ok..:)
<redheat> didn't know that..
<xIke> check system:prefs: power management
<NMajik> fulio: Did vista see it?
<redheat> but in both cases ... it's the first time I have something like this
<redheat> never had it before..
<fulio> NMajik, yes.
<xIke> bastid_raZor: ?
<vocx> benn92647, sorry man, the guy is a busy person.
<StARTLOL> hello ubuntu uses lilo ou grub?
<timewriter> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<redheat> and by the way the freezing happens only under Gnome not under KDE
<NMajik> Fulio: if that's the case, I'm stumped, sorry. You'll need to find someone that know more than me (I know basically nothing)
<vocx> !grub | StARTLOL
<ubotu> StARTLOL: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bastid_raZor> xIke, a friend of mine is a googling genius and he can fix all my issues. his username is MordEth
<benn92647> i know i jsut want to watch amy winehouse rehab video on youtube
<xIke> redheat: see what your sleep times are.  if your system locks up after 15 minutes, and it also is set to sleep after 15 minutes, you found your problem
<ubuntu> hoola
<fulio> NMajik, well can you help me with my desktop efffects then
<StARTLOL> vocx,  thank you so much :D
<vocx> !lilo | StARTLOL
<ubotu> StARTLOL: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<redheat> I just checked it ..
<ubuntu> hola?
<redheat> all set to never when on AC power, but on UPS is a different issue
<NMajik> Fulio: I don't know a darn thing about desktop effects
<vocx> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xIke> bastid_raZor: ah.  I'm fairly good with google, but right now I have tabs and windows open everywhere from fixing like 8 different problems.  eventually my usefulness reaches 0 :P
<redheat> and I have a UPS by the way
<fulio> NMajik, darn, Well thanks
<ubuntu> thanks
<B52doc> anyone have experience installing Steam with Wine ?
<Flannel> B52doc: you might try #winehq
<ubuntu> what country is this?
<bastid_raZor> xIke, if i get stuck.. he is my last resort... yeah i know the feeling
<redheat> xIke, can I ask you a question,, could be Beryl?
<benn92647> Can someone please help me--i cant get any browser to communicate with my sound card in Linux
<vocx> !english | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<redheat> sorry, I meant could it be Beryl
<xIke> redheat: maybe, beryl's pretty beta
<B52doc> I am just stuck on one part of the guide for installation :(
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: your stil having that problem?
<redheat> wow..
<B52doc> feel kinda stupid because I am sure its easy to fix
<xIke> redheat: beryl has screensavers
<benn92647> --indygunfreak YAY!   yes no matter what we have done it still doesnt work
<ubuntu> do u like ubuntu?
<redheat> oh one more thing, I got beryl to start with my system under Gnome, but I couldn't get it to do that under KDE
<xIke> redheat: check your beryl prefs and see if they're starting a screensaver
<caesar_> is there a way I can make Ubuntu reconfigure xorg.conf? Like, I want xorg.conf to be the way it was when I installed Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: i take it you tried upgrading to the beta of flash
<benn92647> not in opera..or IES4linux
<ubuntu> how can I change the colors?
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak yep
<redheat> xIke, can you hold on for a second while I check that?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: very wierd.
<xIke> redheat: sure
<nickrud> caesar_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<benn92647> ----indygunfreak is there a way to manually coonect firefox to my audio output?
<ryan_> i have a problem with an ATI radeon xpress 1150 and beryl. it doesnt work. I followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<xIke> lol, noobs.  guy pops up in ubuntu-effects, asks question.  gives up and leaves 20 seconds later
<xIke> poor guy, I would have helpd
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: not that i know of.
<ryan_> but when it gets to loading the XGL and gnome its all jumbly
<soc> hi
<xIke> ryan_: hey
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak how do install opera again?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install opera
<xIke> ryan_: can you go back to the ubuntu-effects channel?  way too much chatter here
<redheat> xIke, can't find the Beryl Screen saver, under which tab of the Beryl Settings manager will I find it
<vocx> xIke, you certainly need to answer faster. People always complain in that channel people are idle.
<soc> can i delete /usr/X11R6?
<caesar_> thanks nickrud
<soc> everything in it are symlinks
<xIke> vocx: yeah, it's hard to watch several channels though...
<redheat> xIke, is there a way I can set Beryl back to defaults?
<ryan_> well i did, but absolutely nobody was talking or answering
<vocx> !noob | Also remember
<xIke> ryan_: yeah, I answered right after you left :(
<ubotu> Also remember: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ryan_> haha
<nickrud> benn92647, have you done the stuff on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-f036b17c3150dd72f58d952a0e13094568c9f92e
<soc> it annoys me that years after the move to a modular release this obsolete crap stys in my /usr
<redheat> ubotu, is boob allowed>?
<benn92647> ----indygunfreak  it wont let me install says it is not available
<vocx> !language | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<redheat> wow
<redheat> sorry, I was kidding
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: go to http://www.opera.com and download the Ubuntu .deb file
<redheat> truely apologize
<redheat> it was a pun on what Uboto just said
<redheat> truely apologize
<soc> anyone?
<ac-town> Hey
<redheat> absolutely..
<redheat> my apology
<IndyGunFreak> redheat: ok, we get it.
<neverblue> !zipit | redheat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zipit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soc> !language | /me
<benn92647> ----nickrud i will see if that fixes it
<ubotu> /me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ac-town> Has anyone gotten WoW to work on ubuntu?
<soc> daaaaamn ...
<soc> :-)
<PriceChild> ac-town, try #winehq and read the winehq appdb
<neverblue> :)
<danya__> hello
<redheat> xIke, can I set Beryl to defaults?
<ac-town> Pricechild it did work now im getting opengl errors
<benn92647> ----nickrud how do i get Gnash?
<xIke> redheat: how so?
<redheat> I mean, set all the settings to their initial values when I first installed Beryl?
<vocx> !gnash | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<xIke> redheat: I'm not sure off-hand....someone else may know a way
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: he tried gnash, that didn't work either
<nickrud> benn92647, it's in the repos; .7.2 in feisty-security, .8 in backports
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: i thought you said you tried gnash?... second, i don't think gnash works with all flash sites(youtube)
<redheat> ok, I have this question, how can I make Beryl start with Ubuntu but under KDE?
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, I really didn't care, I just wanted to fire the factoid
<B52doc> My steam stops updating at 26%, I found a fix but it asks that I know where my steam executables are located, I dont know how to find them
<benn92647> --nickrud I am a bignoob so how do i get there
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol
<redheat> I know how to make it start eachtime under Gnome, but under KDE, I don't know how?
<nickrud> benn92647, try the aoss option if you have sound issues, it's worked for a lot of people
<benn92647> ---nickrud already did it..didnt fix it
<xIke> redheat: how do you start it in gnome?
<benn92647> ---nickrud all i can think is ther is some kind of a conflict with my sound and firefox
<redheat> ok..there's something called the start manager or something like that
<beans1337> hi anyone here good with hard drives on ubuntu?
<redheat> I just put beryl-manager there and that's it
<nickrud>  benn92647 then me personally, I'd do an aptitude purge firefox && aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && aptitude install firefox flashplugin-nonfree . And your thoughts on sound devices could be true :)
<beans1337> can someone please help me with my hard drive?
<benn92647> ---nickrud ok so i can complete purge all firefox and flahs from my system?
<redheat> yes the Boot-Up manager
<vocx> Hard drives are hard drives, what do they have to do with any OS.
<onkarshinde> Has anyone successfully configured resolution for 32" LCD TV with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> benn92647, you might want to consider using firefox's automatic flash install instead of flashplugin-nonfree
<beans1337> i dont know how to install it cuz im a noob
<redheat> xIke, the boot-up manager you just add a line to it and you write in it..beryl-manager
<nickrud> benn92647, yeah, you've been messing with the files I'd suppose, get back to a baseline
<xIke> redheat:  does this help: http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=26192&mode=threaded&pid=178872
<benn92647> ---nickrud ok...but first tell me how to completely purge firefox and flash from all directories
<XLV> onkarshinde, try lots of res.. use gtf from command line, until you get one that fits right for your screen's underscan/overscan needs
<beans1337> i tried to install it but i think i messed up
<onkarshinde> XLV: what is gtf?
<nickrud> benn92647, do sudo -i in a terminal, then cut and paste the command above
<vocx> beans1337, you bought a new drive and you want to install it? Just plug the power cables and the IDE or SATA cables. Run the BIOS and that's it.
<XLV> Oni-Dracula, open a shell and write gtf
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: you made that sound amazingly simple.. :)
<beans1337> its plugged in and such, my problem is that i dont know how to mount it and all that
<beans1337> i think i mounted it wrong
<XLV> onkarshinde, start a shell and write gtf ... tab completion errors are a pita
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, it's that simple!
<onkarshinde> XLV: What do I make out from the output?
<benn92647> ---nic run is it sudo -i apt purge firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, thus my :)
<benn92647> lol
<beans1337> its formatted and i thought i had it mounted to a folder, but the folder says 4.8 gigs and its a 80 gig hd
<benn92647> ---nickrud is it sudo -i apt-purge firefox
<beans1337> and it says i cant write to the folder
<beans1337> this chat sure is helpful
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: we strive
<beans1337> c'mon i need help ppls
<nickrud> benn92647, type in a terminal(forget about the sudo -i, I rewrote the command):  sudo aptitude purge firefox && sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install firefox flashplugin-nonfree
<vocx> beans1337, okay, you need a proper line in /etc/fstab  which is a text file. It is the job of an administrator to set this file so ask IndyGunFreak ....
<redheat> xIke, this is the part that I"m talking about
<redheat> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<zombie_monkey> are there any advantages in using ext2 over ext3? less writes maybe?
<nickrud> rflol
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, i've never had to set an option in fstab for a new hard drive..lol
<IndyGunFreak> but that was pretty funny
<arko> Hi all, I'm trying to get OpenSSL working on Ubuntu 7.04 desktop.  If I try to install the package using apt-get, it says I already have it.  But when I try to install Apache and PHP, it says it is not there.  Ideas?
<XLV> onkarshinde, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add that modeline in Device section, then make it active in Screen section
* IndyGunFreak gives beans1337 back to vocx ... "he's all yours"
<redheat> or just type Beryl and search for Beryl, install beryl under Nvidia
<onkarshinde> XLV: bingo
<vocx> zombie_monkey, NO. ext3 is identical to ext2 save for the journal. The journal is good.
<XLV> onkarshinde, yeah, its nice isnt it?
<joshritger> I have a external drive that is fat32, it has the wrong mount point, how do I change its mount point?
<redheat> xIke, are you still with me?
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: if you go to Places/Computer, do you see an icon for your new drive?
<onkarshinde> XLV: Wait, I haven't actually done it. :-)
<benn92647> oh shit!
<praet> bastid_raZor: great! I did it as echo "compiz-core hold" |sudo dpkg --set-selections
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: did it work?
<vocx> zombie_monkey, ext2 may be useful setting small partitions, which was a good idea for /boot directories, when hard drive space wasn't cheap.
<onkarshinde> XLV: How do I make it active in screen section?
<soulecho> im having issues installing Sun Studio 12 on 7.04... i extracted the tarball and when i went to execute the prepare_system script i got this error: ./prepare_system: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<benn92647> -----nickrud it said removing my desktop and removing gnome supprot
<redheat> xIke, are you there?
<pgar23> need help installing ndiswrapper and some drivers.  CAN ANYONE HELP A NOOB!?!?!?! AIM= trialsize23  PLEASE HELLLLLLLpPPPPPPpPPPPP!!!
<xIke> redheat: yeah...  will that link I pointed you to not work for kde?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | pgar23
<ubotu> pgar23: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<redheat> it doesn't work for KDE? right?
<beans1337> you guys suck you couild prolly help me in like 2 mins and this hd is driving me nuts and making me want windows back
<beans1337> what do i gotta do
<beans1337> i followed the instructions on the wiki and it didnt work
<nickrud> benn92647, no, it's just removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage; its no big deal. You can add ubuntu-desktop to the end of the aptitude install if you like
<benn92647> ---nickron---and indygunfreak---it went crazy and just strarted saying it was removing stuff
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: i already tried to help you and you jdidn't answer.
<beans1337> helloooo
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: those are meta packages, you should be fine.
<beans1337> hellooooooooooooooo
<redheat> xIke, one more last thing, and really sorry for bothering you
<XLV> onkarshinde, if its the same as another standard res eg "1280x1024" you got to name it differently eg "1280x1024_mine" or something, then add it as first in screen section
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: are you listening, or are you just trying to be annoying?
<redheat> how do I change Gnomes theme?
<nickrud> redheat, system-prefs-themes
<xIke> redheat: no problem
<beans1337> im sorry
<xIke> redheat: that depends on what your window decorator is
<benn92647> -----nickrud---indygunfreak---indy sorry...nickrud ok did the first one
<beans1337> i just suddenly got like a million messages at once i was missing them
<xIke> redheat: by default it's metacity in gnome
<beans1337> one sec lemme scroll up
<onkarshinde> XLV: Can you please explain in detail or paste example xorg.conf?
<redheat> I don't use any
<xIke> redheat: but if you've installed beryl, you quite possibly may be using emerald
<redheat> exactly,
<redheat> I have only emerald
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: if you're gonna talk to me, prefix your line with my name, or i won't respond, cuz i won't see the text scroll by
<beans1337> yes i see it indy
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<beans1337> in places
<redheat> how do I installed themes that come packaged in tar.gz format
<benn92647> -----nickrud ok i purged everything you said
<redheat> I extracted the file to a folder
<xIke> then go to system:preferences:emerald theme manager to change themes
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: if you see the drive there, then its probably just not in the proper file format for you to use it(its probably ntfs)....
<redheat> but still it won't install
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: is the new drive for windows, or is it for ubuntu, or both?
<nickrud> benn92647, ok sudo aptitude install firefox ubuntu-desktop
<vocx> beans1337, if you could point to the guide you are following that would be useful. (I still hate you for calling us suckers)
<beans1337> i put it in ext3
<xIke> redheat: yeah, I did that too when I first started
<onkarshinde> XLV: Also, I am using i810 driver. Please tell me if I need to change that.
<benn92647> ----nickrud you sure?  LOL *big smile*  ok here we go
<xIke> redheat: it actually will take the archive and install from that...you don't have to decompress first
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: you probably need to chmod it so you have permission to use it.
<Geekosaur> join #openoffice
<Geekosaur> Sorry!
<beans1337> its all ubuntu
<beans1337> i am the base user
<redheat> ok, xIke, can you help me with this one..
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: ok, and what happens when you try to write to it?.. do you get a permission not granted, or something like that?
<vocx> beans1337, also put your /etc/fstab in a pastebin, along with the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<redheat> I have a theme called Ununto Glassy
<xIke> redheat: did that work?
<redheat> and I downloaded it
<vocx> !paste | beans1337
<ubotu> beans1337: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<redheat> I haven't tried it yet
<redheat> so just bear with me for a little
<benn92647> linux rulea!..just be patient and know that it's not windows so you will need to install alot of stuff through terminal commands
<ac-town> Im getting a error that /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is missing
<ac-town> How would i fix it
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: you know i must be lucky, i've never had to add anything to fstab, nothing
<beans1337> huh what is fstab
<redheat> I opened Emerald, and I tried to import the theme but it didn't see it
<soulecho> Is there anybody here who has had experience installing Sun Studio 12 on Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nickrud> ac-town, it's now /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; what ancient thing are you installing?
<beans1337> i cant even make a folder in the drive
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak...its cause your perfect and everything you do comes out perfect
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: lots not push it..lol
<XLV> onkarshinde, no, i810 should work.. well, eg your tv has res 1366x864 and you want 60Hz refresh.. you write the command gtf 1366 864 75
<ac-town> nvidia-gtx
<xIke> redheat: and that was the archive, not the decompressed folder?
<redheat> no it didn't work?
<ac-town> nvidia-glx*
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak--hey you need a little jinxing ")
<B52doc> where are program files stored under wine ?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: sometimes luck is just as good as perfection..lol
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, it is really great to change fstab, because they even tell you that is sysadmin stuff, you know, you are in command.
<redheat> yes, I decompressed it and it didn't see anything at all
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: naa... i was just trying to get my tomtom to work w/ roadnav.. don't think its gonna happen though
<benn92647> ---nickrud..ok i did it now what
<redheat> I meant the emerald theme editor
<XLV> onkarshinde, then you take that modeline, and you paste it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Section "Monitor" ( in which you should have by now input the specs of your tv )
<redheat> it saw nothing
<onkarshinde> XLV: I have done that. I have added modeline to xorg.conf. What I want to know is how to make it default entry in 'Screen' section.
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak..that's why we dual boot LOL
<xIke> redheat: that's what i'm trying to say...don't decompress
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: i gotcha.., i only have my main drive, and a 500gig usb external, and they've always worked fine.
<XLV> onkarshinde, you must enter it before all others in all bit depths...
<xIke> redheat: let emerald theme manager open the archive
<dts> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to feisty in one step?
<beans1337> indy i can see the hd, there is a lost and found folder in it. i cannot right click it and make a folder the option is greyed out
<redheat> ok, I tried to use the archive
<nickrud> benn92647, let's try this: go to youtube, and when it says it needs a plugin, let it install
<ipx> Can anyone give me the feisty repos for wine that gives me the newest version all the time
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: sigh.. i know... thats why i had to give xp 15gigs of my life back.
<redheat> it didn't see at all
<benn92647> ---nickrud ok
<redheat> either as an archive or as a decomprssed folder
<XLV> onkarshinde, eg if it was "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc, its got to be "1366x864" "1280x1024"  etc
<benn92647> ----indygunfreak---we are all slaves to the mighty Gates LOL
<nickrud> dualboot, vmware works just fine
<xIke> redheat: and you're sure you downloaded an emerald theme?  not a metacity or other such theme?
<onkarshinde> XLV: Ok. Will try it and be back in 5-1- minutes hopefully
<redheat> wait?
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: you do not have permission to edit the drive, thus why you can't us it...., you need to give your user privileges of the device.
<redheat> I downloaded from the Gnome theme website
<redheat> that's all I know..
<redheat> you know that famous website
<IndyGunFreak> ipx: ?  jut add the wine repo to your repo list, it wil update automatically when new versions come out.
<xIke> redheat: gnome-look
<ipx> IndyGunFreak: i want the repo to add :)
<xIke> redheat: those are probably metacity themes
<IndyGunFreak> ipx: http://www.winehq.com
<ubuntu> bvbmnm jhjh
<ipx> thanks, didnt know it was so obvious
<IndyGunFreak> ipx: thats not the repo, thats where you get the repo.
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, I really believe beans1337 is ignoring me... Well anyways, I'm gonna watch TV... so good luck to both.
<beans1337> voxc what do i do to make it so i can use my hd?
<xIke> redheat: you want to either use emerald themer's ability to get new themes (download gpl themes, download non-gpl themes) or go to themes.beryl-project.org and grab themes there
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: noooooooooooooooooooo
<ipx> IndyGunFreak: yep i know :)
<ipx> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ipx: oh ok..lol
<ipx> i didnt figure it was that easy
<ipx> :)
<redheat> ok roger that
<savvas> why is irssi 0.8.11 still in backports? i've tested it and it's working 100% - even better than the old version
<beans1337> ack im not getting the messages again
<redheat> thank thank and another thank you a million times for your help and for the time you've given me
<redheat> thank you my friend so much for your help
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: what messages?
<redheat> and to all of you gals/guys
<benn92647> --nickrud;;;UGGH! it still wont play sound
<redheat> thank you
<vocx> !thanks | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LytiKaL1337> Hello?
<redheat> haha
<redheat> roger that
<naksha> hi folks
<IndyGunFreak> !sorry | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<xIke> lol
<onkarshinde> XLV: Also any idea how to configure 4.1 speaker system?
<benn92647> ------nickrud it still refuses to play sound
<LytiKaL1337> Debian>Fedora
<naksha> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783   how can i resolve this?
<redheat> no worries at all
<redheat> thank you for keeping this IRC chat clean,
<andreasjdkj> Can i split up a PDF file so that I can exclude page 1 and 2 from the finished product, which still has to be in pdf format?
<naksha> There's nothing on the sources.list thats related to medibuntu.. When I was in feisty, I tried to get a theme off the medibuntu repository.
<bruenig> naksha, you need to get the key from medibuntu
<onkarshinde> naksha: You fotgot to import GPG key of medibuntu repos
<redheat> we all have been down that trodden road of bad IRC chat channels, and this would be a good opportunity not to create another one around here
<naksha> i don't have the source in sources.list
<redheat> thank you all
<naksha> so whats up?
<redheat> take care
<nickrud> benn92647, now go put the     FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"   in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<redheat> Bye
<andreasjdkj> En dansker.....
<beans1337> im sorry vox and uindy i keep getting the messages in giant chunks
<naksha> I don't have medibuntu in the sources.list so why is ubuntu asking me for the key?
<vocx> beans1337, it's called "lag", it happens...
<nickrud> benn92647, then restart firefox
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<andreasjdkj> Can i remove some pages from a pdf file?
<beans1337> im the only user how can i not have permission
<XLV> onkarshinde, you have to set up alsa mixer, its a little complex, creating a proper .asoundrc config file for the mixer... look for alsa 4.1 setup in google or something
<nailz> lo, whats the best way to uninstall clamav?
<naksha> this is my sources.list
<naksha> http://pastebin.com/m37798c47
<bruenig> nailz, how did you install it?
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to change the mountpoint of a fat32 drive?
<jcs7778> is there a compiz fusion channel?
<bruenig> naksha, medibuntu installs lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<onkarshinde> XLV: Ok. I will search google
<benn92647> ---nickrud it wont let me edit it and save...do i need to use a shell exstensiojn?
<naksha> bruenig: hmmm didn't know that.. but why?
<bruenig> naksha, because that is the point of sources.list.d
<benn92647> ----nickrud i opened it in text editor
<bruenig> naksha, it allows for very clean sources addition without having to edit files
<nickrud> benn92647, do gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc    ; the files in /etc are system files, and are owned by root.
<KleRo1> hello, does someone knows what is the "default adress" of the HDA Intel? i'm trying to make teamspeak work but I can't seem to be able to hear or speak.. and I think it's because teamspeak doesnt automatically detects HDA intel and goes with some other oss device
<naksha> bruenig: so how do I go about removing it?
<bruenig> naksha, simple delete the file
<bruenig> simply*
<xeer> does anyone one have experience with dmraid? i have the offset to my raid controller but i cant find the spot in the source to insert it so i can recompile
<naksha> okies..
<naksha> bruenig: thanks..
<nailz> sweet, ty
<benn92647> ---nickrud  well here goes
* nickrud crosses fingers
<coldsun> anyone here know how to install on a evga680I mobo with a raid 5 running?
<nickrud> KleRo1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak has some sound advice (hopefully not a pun) at the bottom
<KleRo1> oh okay thanks nickrud altho im not sure of what a pun is
<vocx> !paste > beans1337
<benn92647> ----nickrud nope even with the aoss
<nickrud> KleRo1, eh. Non native english? Sound advice colloquial for good advice
<benn92647> ------nickrud what is the possiblity of it being a port problem?
<KleRo1> oh yes i think thats the right thing nickrud... but how do i run teamspeak with the "aoss" command?  and no, i'm not native english, i'm italian :p
<joshritger> how do I change the mount point of a drive?
<nickrud> benn92647, do    dpkg -l alsa-oss     in a terminal, are the two characters in the first two columns ii ?
<vocx> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<B-rabbit> hi guyz...i am running backtrack on virtual box....and i added a new user, but when ever i log-out of the virtual machine the new user i added is not there any more....i tryed doing this several times...without success.....any help will be greatly appreciated :)
<TimeTraveller> hey .. i just got a new computer and i want my old evolution config (with mail and calendar etc.) and i just copied the whole .evolution map from my old disk to the new ... i got all my mails but my tasks and accounts failed ... anyone know what this can be ?
<Pinion_Blue> when i run the 7.04 cd i click start or install ubuntu and it goes into loading and freezes there
<benn92647> ---nickrud want me to pastebin the results..looks bad
<nickrud> KleRo1, you'd install alsa-oss , then in a terminal type aoss teamspeak (or whatever the teamspeak command is) to test
<nickrud> benn92647, just the one line that has alsa-oss in it
<coldsun> anyone here know how to install on a evga680I mobo with a raid 5 running? im a total linux noob but decided its time to dump windows
<KleRo1> allright thanks nickrud
<Some_Person> When I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies on my Ubuntu install, the usplash theme changed to Kubuntu. How do I flip it back?
* nickrud can't believe he got sucked into sound questions, at least it's not alsa
<benn92647> ----nickrud....un  alsa-oss       <none>         (no description available)
<nickrud> benn92647, ok sudo aptitude install alsa-oss , then restart firefox
<kitche> !usplash | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<benn92647> ---nickrud nope :(
<naksha> i think i've got a circular dependency problem.. http://pastebin.com/m4991abc9 can someone help me resolve it
<aguitel> anyone know how setup some USB modem dsl ?
<naksha> it seems the update cannot install gnomad2 and rythmbox
<nickrud> benn92647, then I've reached my limits here, sorry
<benn92647> ---nickrud no problem, LOL indygunfreak has been helping me for 2 days for like a total of 8 hours and we still havent figured it out
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: lol,
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, some issues suck, don't they
<B52doc> woo Hoo got steam to work with Wine :)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i just couldn't figure it out, its drove me nuts
<benn92647> ----nickrud i need to find a way to manually force firrefox to a port and then manually configure that port to go to soundout through my card
<nickrud> benn92647, that's essentially what aoss is supposed to do.
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. How can I get Ubuntu to show me a listing of all the files created today?
<benn92647> ----indygunfreak I have an esy one for you..how do i edit grub to allow me the option to boot XP
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: lol, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and change your timer...
<benn92647> --nickrud the sound is probably coming out but not thru my speakers
<naksha> according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133193, it should be fine if I remove rythmbox with libmtp5 but i cant
<nickrud> Gizmo_the_Great, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/01/19/find-files-that-are-modified-today-or-since-certain-time-ago-in-unix/
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak but wher do i put in the winows xp boot option?
<naksha> http://pastebin.com/d215ac768
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: oh, you don't have a windows boot option?
<Gizmo_the_Great> nickrud, thanks!
<benn92647> ---indygunfreak said command not found
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: then you entered it wrong
<benn92647> ----let me get back to you...im going to hook up the windows drive now
<nickrud> Gizmo_the_Great, a tip: using "linux" or "unix" in a google search really helps: that was number one on "unix find today's files"
<somerandomguy12> Um, I have a file that totem (both the gstreamer and the xine versions) can't play. It's WMV3 in AVI. Any ideas?
<somerandomguy12> And before anyone asks, yes, I do have w32codecs
<Gizmo_the_Great> nickrud, erm, thanks for the help but, as with many questions asked here, sometimes it's difficult to know what to ask Google to find the answers you want.
<nickrud> somerandomguy12, you can try vlc
<somerandomguy12> nickrud, yeah, it plays in MPlayer. I was just hoping to make totem play it since that's what seems to be used for generating thumbnails.
<nickrud> Gizmo_the_Great, very true. it's just a hint, not a criticism. I've been blindeyed also
<walkover> which is the fastest: pow(x,2) or x*x?
<walkover> x is int
<nickrud> walkover, depends on the language, both should end up as the same machine code
<NoiZe> :
<NoiZe> :)
<lifeforms> Q: I upgraded a Ubuntu 6.06 LTS machine to new hardware which has another onboard NIC (rtl8139); it is detected and assigned eth0 in dmesg, but it's not in ifconfig and 'ifconfig eth0' gives 'Device not found'; is there anything I must do to enable this new NIC?
<relix> Hey, my clock doesn't synchronize
<relix> and the button "synchronize now" is disabled
<walkover> im pretty shure its not the same in mashine code. should pow(x,10) then be x*x*x*x*x*x*x*x*x*x
<aaanone> if I am installing software from an SVN repository, is there something I need to do to make sure apt knows about it?
<relix> anything I can do?
<nickrud> walkover, ideally it gets optomized during compilation. Heavy on the ideally
<walkover> yeah
<nickrud> walkover, so again, depends on the language and compiler
<walkover> its c++ and gcc
<walkover> iso c++
<bulmer> lifeforms: try ifup eth0
<salah_> hi. after login on, gnome simply freezes and nothing more than the loading panel is showed. the happened after changing the xorg.conf file, reinstalling my screen driver. any idea how to restore the desktop?
<walkover> backup of your xorg.conf ??
<salah_> walkover, then the screen won't work properly
<imbecile> anyone, what is a cdi file?
<walkover> but did it work before you tampered with it ?
<somerandomguy12> imbecile, it could be several things, tried google?
<salah_> imbecile, http://filext.com/file-extension/CDI
<salah_> walkover, yes
<imbecile> im googling right now
<somerandomguy12> well, I did your work for you. Looks like some kind of disc emulator format.
<imbecile> salah) thanks
<somerandomguy12> proprietary.
<nickrud> walkover, it's an old article but has some useful links if you want to investigate further: http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/730/
<imbecile> somerandomguy12:  thanks
<benn92647> WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vocx> worked?
<benn92647> IT WORKS!
<nickrud> by jove, I think he's got it
<benn92647> I love amy winehouse
<B52doc> Woo Hoo got Day of Defeat working on my Ubuntu Machine !!!!!!!!!!!
<vocx> I'll tell IndyGunFreak
<benn92647> -----vocx thank you :)
<nickrud> benn92647, so, what was the fix?
<benn92647> ---nickrud...your gonna laugh
<Some_Person> I get this message after I log in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34110/
<eegore> getting ready to blow out my old 32 bit Dapper boot
<n0dding0ff> Is there a PHP expert who would like to join me in a private channel?
<somerandomguy12> Gutsy is at Alpha 4, right?
<nickrud> benn92647, won't be thefirst time
<lifeforms> A: The MAC address in /etc/iftab had to be changed to reflect the new card.
<benn92647> ---nickrud...i had to restart my computer
<nickrud> lol
<benn92647> ---nickrud somethings you just cant get way from
<eegore> Kubuntu is everywhere
* nickrud knocks his head again: sound <--> hardware = reboot 
<ecaandrew> hey can i ask a question :(
<ecaandrew> i am having trouble installing php5 with apache 2
<Some_Person> I get this message after I log in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34110/
<n0dding0ff> ecaandrew: Me too.
<ecaandrew> i used apt-get to install apache, and than used apt-get to install php5
<n0dding0ff> Nothing shows up when I do a "hello world" program.
<ecaandrew> apt-get libapach2-mod-php5
<eegore> missing a library?
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<ecaandrew> restarted apache, and still php isnt working.... but apache works fine
<ecaandrew> any idea?
<eegore> in your declarations?
<ecaandrew> how do i check?
<benn92647> ---nickrud what is the line to input in grub so i can boot from my windows xo drive?
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<eegore> ecaandrew: got a printout of the code?
<nickrud> ecaandrew, sudo a2enmod php5
<nickrud> benn92647, a sec.
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<barbarella> ecaandrew:you have to install apache2-mpm-prefork
<benn92647> ---nickrud np
<ecaandrew> well it prompts me to download the php file
<westron5000> are there any good file defragmenters or file checker programs for ubuntu?
<westron5000> or file cleanups
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<eegore> Some_Person: can you be specific?"?
<imbecile> Some_Person:  did you install some drivers for yr keyboard?
<ecaandrew> apache2-mpm-prefork?
<Some_Person> I get this message after I log in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34110/
<Some_Person> imbecile: no
<jellymaster> How would I set up wireless for a linksys on this? I finally got it installed but the software for my wireless card for my desktop says: Designed specifically for windows >.<
<Some_Person> imbecile: unless they come with kde, which i recently added to my ubuntu install
<nickrud> benn92647, add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34111/ to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst , and windows will be on your boot menu
<n0dding0ff> Is there a PHP expert out there?
<ecaandrew> it says its installed under my package manager
<Some_Person> imbecile: i thought removing kde might fix it, but it didn't
<Pici> n0dding0ff: #php
<benn92647> ---nickrud its a sepreate hadr drive does that matter
<nickrud> benn92647, ah, a sec
<barbarella> westron5000:defrag in linux?
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i can enable autologin as root ? (with gdm it doesn't seem to work, even when manually configuring it)
<ecaandrew> barbarella: any idea what else it might be, why it wont view the php page?
<imbecile> im looking for an answer
<Some_Person> imbecile: The gconf command it says to run outputs this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34112/
<benn92647> -----nickrud i remeber it being something like window family ???
<Pici> ProN00b: Why would you want to do that?
<nickrud> benn92647, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34111/ instead
<imbecile> Some_Person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22617
#ubuntu 2007-08-18
<nickrud> benn92647, assuming it's the second drive on the first ide device
<Some_Person> imbecile: my outputs are different
<benn92647> ---nicrud my linux is my SATA and my windows is a PATA Master
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do you see an sim link for php5.conf and php5.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<Dyskonn> rmy.net
<Some_Person> imbecile: the xprop one: _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "base", "pc101", "us", "", ""
<ProN00b> Pici, because i am migrating this box to be headless (no monitor, just vnc) and i currently have my profile and my stuff set up on root
<budgester> ProN00b, auto login as root is bad...
<ProN00b> budgester, i prolly know better than you how bad it is...
<benn92647> ----nickrud my linux is on my SATA and my windows is master and only one on mu IDE
<ecaandrew> barbarella: let me look
<budgester> ProN00b, mashed your machine then ?
<barbarella> ecaandrew:ok
<imbecile> Seabass:  you live by me
<nickrud> benn92647, what device does your windows drive show up as under /dev ? /dev/hdb, or what?
<nickrud> benn92647, sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<Seabass> I'm having a problem with the disk mounter applet in gnome. It comes up fine on boot but if I log out and back in to x it doesn't show up any more. Any suggestions?
<ProN00b> budgester, nope, but i know my bit about system security (buffer overflows, other intrusion ways)
<ecaandrew> sudo apt-get install apache2
<ecaandrew> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ecaandrew> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ecaandrew> 
<coldsun71> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<ecaandrew> any idea what that means?
<nickrud> benn92647, and there was a bit of a typo in the last one, I'll give you the correct one when you tell me which device has the ntfs partition
<PriceChild> ecaandrew, close synaptic or whatever else could be using it
<Pici> ecaandrew: Are you running synaptic?
<budgester> ecaandrew, Means you already are updating something with apt
<ecaandrew> oh thank you!
<ecaandrew> lol
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<ecaandrew> synaptic was running
<benn92647> ----nickrud its one hard disk with 3 partions hda1,hda5 and 6
<budgester> ProN00b, and of course stupid people deleting stiff as root
<budgester> ProN00b, stiff/stuff
<nickrud> benn92647, ok, and which one is the ntfs partiton
<twager> Anyone using a brother hl2040 printer ?
<ProN00b> budgester, yeah well, beeing carefull with rm is not all that hard...
<ProN00b> so any idea, budgester ?
<benn92647> ----nickrud all of them
<budgester> ProN00b, Is that you mr shoemaker
<nickrud> benn92647, then I'll assume hda1 is the boot one; use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34115/
<ProN00b> oO
<nickrud> benn92647, bbinabit
<vocx> twager, does that use USB? I have a really old one still using Parallel port, but haven't tried it. I would not recommend any Brother products.
<hollowlife1987> howdy im having problem with tightvncserver when ever i try to type something the letters are messed up, like b = s, d = f etc
<budgester> ProN00b, create a new user and shift all the stuff from root to the new user home directory
<ecaandrew> barbarella: i just reinstalled apache2, php5, and i make a .php page, and when i go to localhost/test.php
<ecaandrew> barbarella: it prompts me to download the .php page rather than actually display it
<B52doc> is there a way to setup login as permanent root ?
<benn92647> ----nickrud i am going to go pick up my duagjhter be back around 7:30PM PST  thanks for everything
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do you see an sim link for php5.conf and php5.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<twager> Vocx: has capacity for either...3 year warranty too and 30 cheaper than an HP
<ecaandrew> barbarella: i dont see those files/links in that directory at all, i dont know what a sim link is... but i dont see those names :)
<ProN00b> budgester, i tried moving the root directory and chowning; but that didn't work and even if it did it would loose settings like desktop icon placement and stuff
<jellymaster> how would I go about setting up my wireless card:Linksys WUSB54GSC if the software only works on windows?while searching around I came across some stuff for 6.06 but i'm running 7.04(I think)any ideas?
<eric_> I have a file vmware that is setup.tar.gz how do i install it
<Cwiiis>  anyone know why update-manager -d wouldn't work in feisty? (it doesn't offer the option to upgrade)
<vocx> twager, no you did wrong. HP has good support. Bad you.
<barbarella> ecaandrew:it is already said to you inthis forum: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<budgester> ProN00b, which part didn't work ?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: i did do that :(
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<eric_> I have a file vmware that is setup.tar.gz how do i install it
<barbarella> ecaandrew:or sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<budgester> ProN00b, you moved all the file that start with . as well didn't you ?
<ProN00b> budgester, yes
<SypherInfo> could someone help me out i'm still getting an error trying to install Ubuntu "Screen(  s  ) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ecaandrew> barbarella: done.
<ecaandrew> i did it :)
<ecaandrew> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hollowlife1987> im having problem with tightvncserver when ever i try to type something the letters are messed up, like b = s, d = f etc
<ProN00b> budgester, i did
<budgester> ProN00b, so which part doesn't work ?
<ProN00b> budgester, shouldn't i ?
<twager> vocx: hp does have good support but brother provides Linux drivers and the warranty is better than hp also the price is good
<shinichizio> How would I import a key into my list of trusted sites, so as not to get warnings about stuff?
<SypherInfo> could someone help me out i'm still getting an error trying to install Ubuntu "Screen(  s  ) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ProN00b> budgester, after it the user administration didn't work anymore amongst other things, also my desktop icon placement/wallpaper were lost
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | shinichizio
<ubotu> shinichizio: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<aryr100> hello all
<budgester> ProN00b, how did you move your files ?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: any other ideas?
<ProN00b> budgester, i moved the whole folder with mv
<barbarella> ecaandrew:can you pastebin the commands in a terminal: dpkg -l |grep php and ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<ProN00b> budgester, hmm, i think i will try again
<budgester> ProN00b, the whole folder or all of the contents of the folder
<eric_> i have to run sudo modprobe -r r818x
<eric_> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<eric_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<eric_> iwconfig
<ecaandrew> dpkg -l |grep php and ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<ecaandrew> grep: and: No such file or directory
<ecaandrew> grep: ls: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eric_> everytime i start up ubuntu to get my wireless to work.. anyone know a fix for this
<aryr100> just installed ubuntu on my desktop need some help with my pci wireless it a wmp54gs
<barbarella> ecaandrew:sudo
<Blackieee> Hello PPL! ok girst question whaT IS better Ubuntu or Gentoo? :)
<ProN00b> budgester, whole folder, i rm'ed the folder of the user i just made and moved the root there so it had that name
<nerdydude20> Hey all - just a quick question - I had a file system check run and thought it was ext2 instead of ext3 ... it moved all files to lost+found... any easy way to recover what happened here?
<eric_> aryr100 there ton of help files on ubuntuforums.org for linux and ubuntu
<eric_> err linksys
<SypherInfo> does anyone know how to fix screen configuration error on ubuntu installation?
<onkarshinde> XLV: ping
<ecaandrew> sudo dpkg -l |grep php and ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<ecaandrew> that entire command?
<ecaandrew> or without the directory?
<budgester> ProN00b, nah move jsut the contents
<javaJake> ecaandrew, you want to add a space before greb
<ProN00b> budgester, why ?
<Shani`andras> SypherInfo explain
<ecaandrew> oh okay
<budgester> ie. mv /root/* /home/me/. -r
<ProN00b> budgester, i don't see the difference
<javaJake> ecaandrew, and I'll bet the "and" between ls and php means that those are two different commands
<javaJake> :)
<barbarella> ecaandrew:you could with a ; between coomaands
<ecaandrew> hahaha
<barbarella> ecaandrew:you could with a ; between commands
<shinichizio> I'm trying to edit my sources.list but it's telling me I can't for some stupid reason.
<SypherInfo>  getting an error trying to install Ubuntu "Screen(  s  ) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ejm> How would I install 3delight? It's a 3d rendering program, and I'm not sure how to get around the 'su' problem.
<budgester> ProN00b, In fact use cp rather that mv
<javaJake> barbarella, ecaandrew, right, but let's not confuse new users.
<ProN00b> budgester, why ??
<Pici> !sudo | ejm
<ubotu> ejm: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shani`andras> u should edit xorg.conf SypherInfo
<SypherInfo> i dunno how
<nickrud> shinichizio, it's probably because you're not using admin privileges; use gksudo gedit
<ejm> thanks for that.
<onkarshinde> XLV: It didn't work.
<ecaandrew> andrew@andrew-laptop:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled$ sudo dpkg -l | grep php
<ecaandrew> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4                       server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<ecaandrew> ii  php5                                       5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4                       server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<ecaandrew> ii  php5-common                                5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4                       Common files for packages built from the php
<shinichizio> nickrud: Okay,t hanks
<ecaandrew> rc  php5-gd                                    5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4                       GD module for php5
<Pici> !paste | ecaandrew
<ecaandrew> rc  php5-mysql                                 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4                       MySQL module for php5
<ubotu> ecaandrew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ecaandrew> sorry if thats long
<ecaandrew> lol
<ecaandrew> oh sorry
<javaJake> :)
<Ahadiel> ecaandrew: He said to pastebin it
<ecaandrew> how do i do it
<javaJake> Tht's our trusty bot
<budgester> ProN00b, If you mv the stuff and it goes wrong, you don't get a second attempt at it, whereas with cp you do
<ecaandrew> sorry :( i am a noob
<ecaandrew> i am learning
<ecaandrew> how do i pastebin?
<Pici> !paste | ecaandrew
<javaJake> ecaandrew, visit the site
<XLV> onkarshinde, where and what failed?
<javaJake> ecaandrew, it is easy to figure out
<ProN00b> budgester, well, disk is full with root, can't cp it
<SypherInfo> how do i edit the file and what do i change>
<javaJake> ecaandrew, paste your stuff there, give us he link.
<SypherInfo> ?
<onkarshinde> XLV: No idea. I still see 800x600 resolution.
<javaJake> SypherInfo, what file?
<nerdydude20> Anyone have an easy way to recover files in lost+found?
<onkarshinde> XLV: Can you validate xorg.conf file?
<javaJake> Anyone know of a nice GUI for cron?
<SypherInfo> [18:16]  Shani`andras: u should edit xorg.conf SypherInfo
<hollowlife1987> im having problem with tightvncserver when ever i try to type something the letters are messed up, like b = s, d = f etc any way to fix?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34116/
<javaJake> SypherInfo, ah, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is what you want then
<XLV> !pastebin > onkarshinde
<javaJake> ecaandrew, that's the way!
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> Anyone know of a nice GUI for cron?
<javaJake> I know I found one long ago, but I can't find it now
<freeman163> hollowlife1987,  sounds like youve got a wrong keyboard layout
<SypherInfo> but what do i change?
<budgester> ProN00b, Plus you don't lose the /root directory which can make somethings go all screwy
<javaJake> Or a guide for Ubuntu's cron system. It doesn't seem to have one single file like most
<hollowlife1987> it works fine locally
<ecaandrew> haha thanks javajake
<ecaandrew> javajake: thanks :)
<javaJake> SypherInfo, what's your problem again?
<freeman163> dunno then
<Shani`andras> SypherInfo: # sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !cron | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<javaJake> ecaandrew, np
<ecaandrew> javajake: whats !pastebin
<javaJake> Pici, nice! ubotu saves the day!
<xeer> using ntfs-config, it reports my $MFT is corrupted and suggests me to use 'chkdsk /f' on a windows system.. i don't have windows available to me, is there an alternative i can use on ubuntu (feisty fawn amd64)?
<ecaandrew> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ecaandrew> oh, it shows that
<Blackieee> hey ppl, who will say me some website where i can download stuff and compilers for C/C++ programming of kernel, programs, and network?
<hollowlife1987> just with tightvnc when i use gnome-session instead of twm it messes up
<javaJake> ecaandrew, it's a comand for the bot that prints out a ready-made message
<nickrud> javaJake, you can try gnome-schedule
<SypherInfo> "Screen (  s  ) found, but none have a usable configuration
<budgester> Prognatu
<javaJake> nickrud, will do
<ecaandrew> javajake: quick question jake, is it possible to get a GUI for apache2 on ubuntu?
<DivideZero> ubuntu + kubuntu desktop is same as kubuntu ?
<nickrud> Blackieee, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Pici> DivideZero: Yes
<javaJake> SypherInfo, Ah, I see.
<cyberjames> DivideZero: yeah
<Ahadiel> ecaandrew: Why would you need a GUI for it?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ecaandrew> ahadiel: some people are still learning, lol, i prefer to learn CLI def though :)
<xeer> i've also tried ntfsfix, it states the volume is corrupt and to use chkdsk
<onkarshinde> XLV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34117/
<Blackieee> i didnt get u nickrud?
<ecaandrew> ahadiel: just wondering though.
<SypherInfo> i dunno what that is
<nickrud> Blackieee, that will install a compiler and support
<Ahadiel> ecaandrew: apache is usually wondering on computers with no X
<Ahadiel> ecaandrew: err, not wondering**
<Ahadiel> I failed,
<budgester> ProN00b, You've filled you disk up
<javaJake> SypherInfo, OK, open Places -> Computer
<DivideZero> and i can make kubuntu desktop to be my default dekstop ?
<ecaandrew> ahadiel: true :)
<XLV> onkarshinde, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<ecaandrew> barbarella: any luck or idea =[
<Ahadiel> ecaandrew: apache2 is usually **RUN** on computers... blah blah
<javaJake> SypherInfo, on the left side, there'll be something called "File System"
<cyberjames> DivideZero: yeah
<shadhoe_> anyone have trouble with hissy sound?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, if you double click that, you'll get a large list of directories
<SypherInfo> i don't have Ubuntu installed it won't start up
<DivideZero> Cool []  ( so for what there is kubuntu at all ? )?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, oh oh oh, I see
<barbarella> ecaandrew:ok
<foo> http://x02.ath.cx/temp/mount-errors.txt - I get these errors when trying to mount a partition. Any ideas? I am not familiar with the drive, just trying to mount it. Thanks
<ecaandrew> hi barbarella :)
<javaJake> SypherInfo, hrmmm, that's tricky
<Blackieee> nickrud, and i have total of 4.9GB for my Ubuntu, including 512mb swap... will that be enough for learning programming under windows, and learning kernel and driver programming?
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do this: cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<javaJake> SypherInfo, what computer do you have? Model number'd be nice.
<ecaandrew> barbarella: done
<barbarella> ecaandrew:did that
<SypherInfo> umm let me check
<barbarella> no
<javaJake> SypherInfo, I'll use that information in google to look up instructions, since someone else has probably already run into this and solved it
<ecaandrew> ?
<nickrud> Blackieee, it's kinda small, but not too small, as long as you don't go hog wild installing programs
<SypherInfo> emachines t1840
<ecaandrew> barbarella: did what?
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do ls  -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf php5.conf
<barbarella> oeps
<barbarella> nono
<barbarella> ln
<ecaandrew> k
<javaJake> lol
<ecaandrew> ln
<ecaandrew> hehe
<ecaandrew> whats ln?
<barbarella> do it again
<ecaandrew> ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf php5.conf
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf php5.conf
<javaJake> ecaandrew, you got it
<Blackieee> nickrud, what u mean dont go hog?
<barbarella> and
<onkarshinde> XLV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34118/
<ecaandrew> i put sudo in front
<ecaandrew> okay
<ecaandrew> done
<barbarella> ecaandrew:do ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load php5.load
<ecaandrew> sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf php5.conf
<nickrud> ecaandrew, barbarella e2enmod doesthat for you
<Tanman> hello there
<SypherInfo> so do u have any clue whats wrong javajake?
<ecaandrew> btw, does lin mean link?
<ecaandrew> ln*
<barbarella> nickrud:you are right
<ecaandrew> does ln mean link?
<nickrud> Blackieee, for example, don't install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<javaJake> SypherInfo, not yet...
<Tanman> in ssh is it possible fir the server to time out a login session after a while?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, but I'll try and find out
<SypherInfo> ok thanks alot
<ecaandrew> barbarella: done!
<gruggo> join ubuntu-se
<XLV> onkarshinde, you have set the specs of your tv wrong in device monitor section
* Black_Ps` i need help from somebody that has a paypal account,please contact me
<gruggo> join #ubuntu-se
<XLV> onkarshinde, WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 30-130kHz not within DDC hsync range 30-61kHz
<XLV> (WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 50-160Hz not within DDC vrefresh range 60-75Hz
<barbarella> ecaandrew:now /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ecaandrew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34119/
<ecaandrew> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34119/
<barbarella> ecaandrew:and you can do that on an other way!
<ecaandrew> barbarella: sorry to do this to you, lol.
<Tanman> i was just wondering because debian use to do it
<onkarshinde> XLV: Does that mean I have to change horizontal sync range?
<barbarella> ecaandrew:sudo
<javaJake> SypherInfo, alright, do you have a floppy drive?
<XLV> onkarshinde, yes, you got to set the right values in there
<SypherInfo> could it be my graphics card is too old? my default graphics card didn't come with my machine
<Tanman> but not so sure about ubuntu
<ecaandrew> barbarella, i always forget that!
<ecaandrew> lol
<SypherInfo> umm yea i got one
<javaJake> SypherInfo, do you know exactly what graphics card you have?
<XLV> onkarshinde, per dcc its horizontal 30-61 and vertical 60-75
<barbarella> ecaandrew:you can edit /etc/hosts
<ecaandrew> barbarella: restarted successfully
<Pici> Tanman: If debian can do it, Ubuntu most likely can too
<SypherInfo> i have a huh matrox millenium
<ecaandrew> barbarella: but test.php still pops up asking to download
* Black_Ps` can somebody help ?
<Pici> !ask | Black_Ps`
<ubotu> Black_Ps`: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tanman> the question is does anyone know the settings to allow that?
<Black_Ps`> fuck you
<Black_Ps`> :))
<javaJake> SypherInfo, OK, when X (that's the program that manages your video cards and monitors) crashes, it saves everything to a log. Unfortunately, because you are on a LiveCD, when you reboot the log is lost. What I want you to do is save the log onto a floppy. Here's how:
<Pici> !ohmy | Black_Ps`
<ubotu> Black_Ps`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<onkarshinde> XLV: Will changing that solve the problem?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, boot up, and _let the crash screen appear_
<Black_Ps`> ok
<barbarella> ecaandrew:can you pastebin your test.php
<mzanfardino> what might prevent a workstation from being able to see outside my intranet?  I can ping internal addresses, but when I try to ping say www.google.com I get 100% packet drop... and when I apt-get update I get the same thing... something to do with dns maybe?
<SypherInfo> ok
<Prestidigita> My usb speakers doesn't work with ubuntu. Does anyone know why ?
<Black_Ps`> fuck you again and again
<javaJake> SypherInfo, um, one thing: is the crash screen blue and red and grey with black text in the middle?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: all thats in test.php is <?php phpinfo(); ?>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> PriceChild: ty
<SypherInfo> yea
<Prestidigita> anyone ?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, perfect
<XLV> onkarshinde, how could i know, ,maybe you've messed somewhere else, change that and we will see
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, do you see them listed in lsusb?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, OK, when that crash screen appears, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 on your keyboard.
<onkarshinde> XLV: Ok
<javaJake> SypherInfo, a terminal will appear (the thing with a blinking cursor)
<smh> hi  i was wondering how i can completely disable iptables or,allow an ip that i blocked to be allowed access to my server,anyhelp is greatly appreciated thanks
<ecaandrew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34120/
<mzanfardino> nevermind.  I run /etc/init.d/networking restart just for the helluvit and it seems it had never started to begin with... odd...
<ecaandrew> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34120/
<neverblue2> smh, man iptables?
<SypherInfo> ok
<smh> the default installed iptables,im kind of new to ubuntu and linux period
<javaJake> SypherInfo, insert a floppy, and type in this command exactly (without the quotes): "sudo mount /media/floppy0"
<neverblue2> smh, that doesnt mean you cannot read :)
<Pici> !firewall | smh
<ubotu> smh: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<smh> ive been trying
<smh> service iptables stop
<SypherInfo> ok
<smh> does not work etc
<anabelle> how can i see wich model i have installed and test it?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: just to note, when i first did this, my friend used package manager to download everything, mysql, apache, php5, and it worked perfect
<anabelle> modem**
<smh> ive been searching for the last hour
<SypherInfo> and that saves it to the floppy?
<smh> ;<
<slimjimflim> hi. is there special syntax for backgrounding a python script in ubuntu? other than <python script.py &>?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, if that doesn't work, and somethng gives you an error about floppy0 not gfound or something like that, run exactly (without quotes): "ls /media/floppy*"
<neverblue2> smh, how do you know its blocked?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: than when i restarted, one day it just stopped working, php didnt work, but before , the phpinfo actually showed up at one point and time.
<javaJake> SypherInfo, (lemme finish. :)
<neverblue2> smh, what service are you trying to use, what info can you provide?
<SypherInfo> ok
<javaJake> SypherInfo, (write this down, btw)
<SypherInfo> i am
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: Yes it is listed under lsusb
<javaJake> SypherInfo, that ls command will give you a list of all your floppy drives.
<Tanman> another question
<smh> i issued the command to block it by accident i was on a roll on blocking ip's i seen the ip's ddosing my server with tcpdump -vv it was last at night and i accidentally told it to block my ip
<anabelle> how can i see wich modem i have installed and test it?
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, did you set your application to use the device, rather than your soundcard?
<Tanman> is there any apt sources that i can try
<Linksys> Hi, i need some help with my Desktopeffects. This is what i have done so far. i went to system>administration>Restricted drivers manager and i enabled the Driver: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver.Then after i went to System>preferences>desktop effects then i click on enable desktop effects and it said "Desktop Effects could not be be enabled"
<SypherInfo> ok
<Tanman> my new zealand mirrors are not wotrking
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: no not really. I don't know how to do that.
<barbarella> ecaandrew:can you pastebin  /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Tanman> they time out
<neverblue2> Linksys, take it to #ubuntu-effects
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: How can I do that ?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, there should only be one, but just try each one, like so (without quotes): "sudo mount /media/<name>" replacing <name> with one of the floppy drives you got with ls.
<Linksys> no one talks in there.
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, its obviously application specific
<neverblue2> !patience | Linksys
<ubotu> Linksys: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Linksys> neverblue; nobody answers back =\
<ecaandrew> barbarella: yes hold
<SypherInfo> ok
<Linksys> k
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: say if I want to watch flash videos in browser
<javaJake> SypherInfo, if the ls /media/floppy* command doesn't give you any floppies, things get a ton more complex. I'll give you my e-mail mlater in case you run into this.
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: the speaker just doesn't work.
<SypherInfo> ok
<ecaandrew> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34121/
<javaJake> SypherInfo, OK, so assuming that you got the "sudo mount /media/floppy0" thing to work with no messages (a good thing), we tell it to save a copy of the log...
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, do yu hear the audio through your soundcard?
<Maxaxfax> How come I have sound when playing dvds but not when playing mp3s and xvids?
<neverblue2> (when watching videos in Firefox...)
<barbarella> ecaandrew:ok..take a look
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: Yes. I have a head phone pluged in which works just fine
<SypherInfo> ok
<ecaandrew> barbarella: im looking now, i see red errors!
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, then the sound card is the device being used for sound, not your speakers
<javaJake> SypherInfo, we do it by writing in this command: "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /media/floppy0" (be sure to replace "floppy0" if that wasn't really where your floppy was located when you ran the mount command).
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: Any way to change the settings ?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, that'll copy the Xorg.0.log file to your floppy
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, if the application doesnt let you choose, then you have to look online for answers, namely google
<javaJake> SypherInfo, you're not done yet!
<SypherInfo> ok
<javaJake> SypherInfo, you need to tell Linux that you want to take out your floppy
<ecaandrew> barbarella: how do i fix that?
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: works just fine with windows!
<Maxaxfax> had sound before with mp3 and that but changed so I could get digital from DVD and now I only got sound when playing DVD
<javaJake> SypherInfo, that's easy, just run: "sudo umount /media/floppy0", again, replacing "floppy0" if that wasn't what your floppy's name was.
<javaJake> SypherInfo, then you can just run "sudo reboot" and your computer will restart.
<SypherInfo> ok
<javaJake> SypherInfo, my e-mail is fun2program8@yahoo.com
<barbarella> ecaandrew:i see
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, thats almost insulting to say
<neverblue2> Prestidigita, good luck
<javaJake> SypherInfo, if you have any problems, send me an e-mail.
<ecaandrew> barbarella: what do you see?
<SypherInfo> all right thanks a lot javajake
<javaJake> SypherInfo, actually, hold on
<SypherInfo> k
<xubu> how can i get a list of my usb devices and thier uris?
<javaJake> SypherInfo, that log I told you to get, that contains valuable information. I, or whoever ends up helping you, will need that log to know what's going on.
<smh_> im sorry i got disconnected
<SypherInfo> ok
<barbarella> ecaandrew:you have to install php5-gd ..and so on.
<javaJake> SypherInfo, I'm leaving now, but e-mail that log to me, and post it on the Ubuntu forums. One way or another you should get this solved. :)
<javaJake> SypherInfo, that's all I hav eto say
<ecaandrew> oh, package manager?
<ecaandrew> barbarella?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: package manager? sorry
<SypherInfo> okie dokie thanks alot
<javaJake> ecaandrew, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<javaJake> SypherInfo, yw
<smh_> i was wondering how i can disable iptables completely or,allow an ip to access my server that i b locked with the command iptables -A input -s <ip here> -j drop
<barbarella> ecaandrew:or sudo apt-get
<javaJake> ecaandrew, apt-get is the command-line way, Synaptic is the GUI way.
<javaJake> :)
<javaJake> apt-get is faster for most tasks.
<slimjimflim> hello....does anybody know anything about running a python script as a background process?
<javaJake> If you know how to use it
<ecaandrew> barbarella: so do i need to install all those errors?
<ecaandrew> mysql, mysqli, pdo, gd
<smh_> i have searched help.ububtu.org citibiz etc..before coming her..
<xubu> What command do i use to list my USB devices and their URIs?
<smh_> here*
<javaJake> ecaandrew, no, you want to get rid of errors
<javaJake> ;)
<Xsss4hell> Hello
<dho_ragus> yo
<smh_> i suppose noone could help me or>
<bjoernb> hi
<smh_> ?*
<jbob286> I am trying to share folders with NFS through a wireless router, but the shared folder does not show up in the Network
<ecaandrew> javajake: do you know how i get rid of those errors
<barbarella> ecaandrew:or sudo apt-get install php5-gd php5-mysql ...and more
<bjoernb> is this a known bug for ubuntu? http://bugs.donarmstrong.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=419495
<Xsss4hell> I have a Microsoft Optical Desktop for Bluetooth, can somebody tell me howto install it on ubuntu?
<javaJake> ecaandrew, sorry, I missed the errors
<smh_> thanks anyways..
<barbarella> javaJake:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34121/
<xubu> What command do i use to list my USB devices and their URIs?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: thank you!
<smh_> ;/
<ecaandrew> barbella: the page officially loaded!
<ecaandrew> barbarella: LOADED! it worked :D!
<random832> is there a thunderbird 2.0 package? i asked earlier but then i had to go
<javaJake> ecaandrew, lol
<barbarella> ecaandrew:and you have to enable them in the php.ini file
<javaJake> ecaandrew, PHP and MySQL?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: now i can finally start working haha
<smh_> wow.
<ecaandrew> where is the php.ini?
<javaJake> ecaandrew,  if you ever want to know where  afile is, run...
<MTecknology> how can i check to see if ssh is running?
<barbarella> ecaandrew:/etc/php5
<Thorrn4> hello, how can I open .7z files?
<ecaandrew> gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<dho_ragus> ecaandrew: `locate php.ini`
<ecaandrew> that one?
<javaJake> ecaandrew, "sudo updatedb" first (if the file was only just recently, within 24hs, installed/placed on your computer) then "locate <filename>"
<javaJake> ecaandrew, that's the one
<hajhouse> how can one permanently change my computer's hostname? i've edited /etc/hostname, but the old name that i used when installing ubuntu keeps coming back
<bjoernb> Thorrn4: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/
<ecaandrew> barbarella: according to the test.php page mysql and mysqli is active :)
<ecaandrew> barbarella: i better jump off this hotspot and get home, be back soon! thanks everyone =] 
<barbarella> ecaandrew:yeah
<TimeTraveller> Hi! When i run "aticonfig --initial" i get the answer: Found fglrx primary device section Nothing to do, terminating. Anyone know what this can bee ?
<ecaandrew> barbarella: thank god for starbucks/tmobile
<javaJake> ecaandrew, now to secure it.... *dramatic, scary music*
<javaJake> ecaandrew, ;)
<random832> Thorrn4: apt-get install p7zip-full
<ecaandrew> haha
<ecaandrew> ya, one day ill learn that haha
<javaJake> ecaandrew, just figure out the labyrinth of htaccess and you'll be set... for the casual hackers. *shifty eyes*
<ecaandrew> bbl, ttyl, brb, lol
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> Bye
<fsckr> hajhouse, http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<Thorrn4> ty random832
<Maxaxfax> so no sound experts up I guess then :(
<broedj4> is it application dependent, if i can click on certain enter-sensitive fields in an CLI application, for example, if i want to use gpm clicks with mp3blaster or links2?
<barbarella> Maxaxfax:what is the issue?
<Xsss4hell> any help?  I'm lost, don't know howto install it :(
<Theory`> Where is the iso burner program located at the ubuntu.com website, I can't find it.
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, have you tried Ubuntu?
<macogw> for some reason, if the computer is left alone for a few hours, when you try to resume, no response from mouse or keyboard except that keyboard can take you to a VT that looks like someone did "cat /dev/urandom" i thought it was acpi being weird and sleeping funny, but i disabled acpi and it persists
<javaJake> Theory`, are you in Windows?
<Theory`> javaJake Yes.
<javaJake> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<javaJake> Nvm
<hajhouse> fsckr: thanks, but i've actually already done the steps listed on that page. the old hostname still keeps coming back :( any ideas?
<fsckr> did you run this ? /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<javaJake> Theory`, OK, you want to install an ISO burner program, or if you already have a CD burning software, no doubt that can burn ISO images as well
<Theory`> javaJake, There use to be a program there that let you burn iso images..
<jbob286> I am trying to share folders with NFS through a wireless router, but the shared folder does not show up in the Network
<javaJake> Theory`, there is... one sec...
<random832> Theory`: cdrecord, isn't it?
<mzanfardino> what is the command used to regenerate the grub menu?
<jbob286> Would someone be able to help me?
<javaJake> random832, windows
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<hajhouse> fsckr: yes.
<random832> there's cdrecord for windows
<random832> there's a frontend too, hold on
<barbarella> mzanfardino:grub-install
<fsckr> hajhouse, and reboot? i dunno then if you did all that ;(
<javaJake> random832, ....um.....
<barbarella> mzanfardino:oeps..
<enyc> random832: ive used cdrecord -dev 1,0,0 etc. on win32
<macogw> mzanfardino: sudo update-grub
<barbarella> mzanfardino:menu you mean
<io_> buona sera a tutti+
<Xsss4hell> javaJake: Yes I'm running Ubuntu
<hajhouse> fsckr: i think the old hostnames comes back when i change locations in the gnome network manager. *light comes on* probably that has the old hostname stored somewhere and is restroring it
<Theory`> I can't seem to find it anymore.
<random832> enyc: yeah, but the front end is nicer :P
<Theory`> Weird.
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, have you tried Google?
<enyc> random832: ?frontend?
<Xsss4hell> yes :P
<ResPiDeR> I'm setting remote desktop control in System -> Preferences... in that window I set a password, but when I try to connect, the password is wrong, no matter what password I try... I did retype and rechecked the password...What can this be?
<Xsss4hell> But didn't find something usefull
<enyc> random832: hrrm wodim now iirc
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, OK, the way I would actualyl help you is use Google or UbuntuForums search
<random832> enyc: a program that shows a list of choices for drive, speeds, etc, rather than just a command line
<random832> wtf is a wodim?
<fsckr> hajhouse, you also try this? sysctl kernel.hostname=NEW_HOSTNAME
<hajhouse> fsckr: thanks
<enyc> random832: wodim is fork of cdrecord i think
<Theory`> javaJake, Any idea what they did to it?
<fsckr> lemme know if that worked hajhouse
<random832> ah. what caused the fork?
<Prestidigita> neverblue2: I searched in the forums. Many other users are complaining about the same thing but no solutions :(
<enyc> random832: seemingly cdrecord author has changed license and tried to get money/licensing on cdrecord-prodvd etc.
<javaJake> Theory`, http://www.download.com/DeepBurner-Free/3000-2646_4-10527371.html?tag=lst-6-2
<Theory`> ok thx
<hajhouse> fsckr: it did change the hostname reported by uname -a. i'm not going to change my network profile right now since i'm using the net ;)
<enyc> random832: wodim is now used, that is a fork of older cdrecord, before license trouble
<random832> eh
<hajhouse> where does the gnome network manager store its settings (like saved locations)
<felipepro> hola alguien habla espaol
<Murmur> anyone suggest an irc client that is mirc-like, but that DOES NOT phone home ?
<dho_ragus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flannel> !es | felipepro
<ubotu> felipepro: please see above
<enyc> random832: ??eh??
<javaJake> Theory`, download.com - your source for sypware free Windows software.
<ResPiDeR> I'm setting remote desktop control in System -> Preferences... in that window I set a password, but when I try to connect, the password is wrong, no matter what password I try... I did retype and rechecked the password...What can this be?
<fsckr> ok hajhouse well gl :)
<javaJake> Theory`, they check every piece of software before it goes online!!!
<slimjimflim> hi. does anybody know how to run a python script in the background?
<enyc> random832: wodim and genisoimage are now used, instead of  cdrecord and mkisofs  respectively ;-)
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, so, beyond searches I can't help much
<random832> "eh" is just a generic vocalization - a sort of 'i don't care that much' kind of thing - wish people wouldn't be stupid about licensing
<enyc> random832: this is what you need to know ;-)
<dho_ragus> SlimeyPe1e: you can background any tool by adding & at the end of the command
<jbob286> I am trying to share folders with NFS through a wireless router, but the shared folder does not show up in the Network. Would someone help me with this?
<SlimeyPe1e> slimjimflim: from a terminal you can end the command with " &" and then hit enter
<random832> alias cdrecord=wodim mkisofs=genisoimage -- what can i say, i'm set in my ways
<dho_ragus> oops, wrong person
<SlimeyPe1e> dho_ragus: ;)
<slimjimflim> SlimeyPele: that's what i've tried...exactly
<random832> [despite not having used linux in half a year before yesterday
<hajhouse> jbob286: using nfs over wifi is a bad idea because the protocol does not gracefully handle disconnection. i suggest smb of sshfs instead
<eric_>  does anyone use vmware
<barbarella> fsckr:is your nick not from dalnet in the linux channel?
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: if your program spits out text it'll still spill into the console.
<javaJake> eric_, used to.
<dho_ragus> eric_: i do
<enyc> random832: Feisty7.04 actually has symlinks:-
<enyc> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 2007-04-21 23:17 /usr/bin/cdrecord -> wodim
<enyc> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2007-04-21 23:18 /usr/bin/mkisofs -> genisoimage
<eric_> dho_ragus how much system resources does it use
<dho_ragus> eric_: installing ubuntu in vmware right now actually
<neverblue> jbob286, does it show up when wired?
<fsckr> barbarella, not me im just on freenode and enterthegame
<dho_ragus> eric_: you can specify how much resources you want your VM to take up.
<jbob286> hajhouse, thanks, I will look at sshfs
<eric_> dho_ragus i am installing windows xp in ubuntu via vmware i hope
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: so can i redirect output to /dev/null?
<Skrypt> Does anyone know the channel for Avant Window Navigator discussion?
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: yes you can
<w4y> ls
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, hey check this out! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<jbob286> neverblue, It does not show up on even the server computer when I goto the Network folder
<barbarella> fsckr:yust was curious
<javaJake> enyc, lol
<dho_ragus> eric_: it'll work a bit slow, but it'll run.  i run win2k3 in vmware and it works fine.
<jbob286> I feel like I am missing something simple, but NFS sharing is enabled
<enyc> javaJake: [??] 
<hajhouse> jbob286: make sure you enable SFTP in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server. that tripped me up once when i was trying to get sshfs to work
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: something like `python script.py > /dev/null &`
<random832> well anyway as long as i have someone's attention, anyone know where i can get thunderbird 2.0 packages?
<javaJake> enyc, my guess is cdrecord got replaced by wodim, but wodim is backwards compatible.
<enyc> javaJake: well yes exactlp
<javaJake> enyc, therefore any software trying to use cdrecord will still work
<neverblue> jbob286, so the 'wireless' has nothing to do with your question
<enyc> javaJake: i know
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: i think it'd be `python script.py &> /dev/null &`
<javaJake> enyc, apt-cache show wodim ?
<enyc> javaJake: wodim is a fork of cdrecord
<javaJake> Oh, OK
<neverblue> jbob286, google nfs howto, it gives everything step by step
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: brilliant
<slimjimflim> ty
<enyc> javaJake: [doesn't say anything about that there] 
<javaJake> enyc, lol, thought you were the one confused. :P
<enyc> javaJake: no
<enyc> javaJake: ;-)
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: you can also background any running process by hitting ctrl-Z and then typing `bg`
<slimjimflim> nice
<enyc> javaJake: seemingly cdrecord author has changed license and tried to get money/licensing on cdrecord-prodvd etc.
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: then you can type `jobs` to see a list of jobs, and `fg #` to foreground a certian job
<Murmur> anyone suggest an irc client that is mirc-like, but that DOES NOT phone home ?
<boontoo> i can get sound through headphones but not threw speakers anyone know why?
<javaJake> slimjimflim, dho_ragus ,I use that all the time.
<jbob286> neverblue, ok, I was just hoping that I wouldn't have to dive into config files :/ Thanks for your help
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: but remember, these will all die when you exit the shell.
<enyc> javaJake: and wodim is a fork from 'before license changing'
<javaJake> enyc, :O
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: might want to look into `screen` or `nohup`
<javaJake> enyc, good for them!
<neverblue> np
<enyc> javaJake: much like,  X.org is a fork, from before XFree86 changed license
<javaJake> Right
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, was that any help?
<ProN00b> how can i have a shellscript go root for a few commands ?
<eric_> god vmware is cool
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: yes, it's possible.
<jcs7778> anyone know how to change the expose feature on compiz fusion, the area for configuring expo is only about configuring the multi desktop view feature
<javaJake> eric_, if you have the right hardware
<javaJake> eric_, on my computer it's 4x slower
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, well, how ?
<eric_> javaJake old dell p3 laptop.. and it is working pretty good
<javaJake> eric_, Oh, nice.
<animejeroe> javajake: what would you say is a limiting setup? What makes a bad PC for VMWare? I was thinking about using it on my sony
<boontoo> sound working through headphones but not through speakers, everything unmuted >< is this a bug or me
<javaJake> eric_, must have that virtualization stuff built into it.... or something...
<eric_> shit how do i install the oOS
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: i'd recommend accomplishing this by either allowing the command you want it to run in /etc/sudoers and then have the script call them as sudo...
<io_> mi serviva un programma per aprire i file doc
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: or by executing the whole script as sudo.
<javaJake> animejeroe, it simulates a computer on top of your computer, and so it makes things quite a bit slower. However, I recommend you try it before you decide you don't like it, since all that's really bad about it are speeds (and some aren't botehred)
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: depends on what you're doing though...
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: ok, so i tried that more less, but like you said...it's all gone when you exit the terminal
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: how can i get it to live on?
<TylerJGillies> when i try to restart network services sometimes it freezes my whole computer, im using rt61 wireless driver for linksys wmp54g version 4.1, any ideas?
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: you can also make it so that some commnds run as root whenever you execute them, but that's a little extreme.
<Skrypt> Does anyone know the channel for Avant Window Navigator discussion?
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: nohup will leave it running but you can't interact with it.
<Xsss4hell> javaJake: yes Thank you very much! it helped partly, but the dekstop I have isn't described, I think I  would break something if I type the data of other bth devices into the file.
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: running it in a screen console will allow you to regain control of it later.
<eric_> do i need a copy of a windows xp boot disk to install vmware
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, OK
<Xsss4hell> I have not the elite desktop, I have the one before
<dho_ragus> eric_: no, you need the vmware installation app
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, search for "Microsoft optical desktop bluetooth" (without quotes) on the Ubuntuforums - there's more goodies there
<eric_> dho_ragus i did that and was running vmware but it said could not find OS
<dho_ragus> eric_: oh, well to install xp, yes, you need the xp disc.
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: right, but i don't need that...i can always send a kill signal....lemme try that out quick
<TylerJGillies> ubuntu gives me a warm feeling in my tummy
<dho_ragus> eric_: to install vmware alone you do not.
<javaJake> !away | djennewe|away,
<ubotu> djennewe|away,: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<dho_ragus> slimjimflim: do it like `nohup python ./script....`
<eric_> dho_ragus ... never mind
<Xsss4hell> ty javaJake you're very friendly :)
<slimjimflim> right
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, in solving issues on your own, be patient.
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, np
<dho_ragus> eric_: think of vmware as a computer.  whatever you want to run in vmware you will need the discs for, just like a real computer.
<jcs7778> is there a way to set apps to auto launch on login?
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, it's fun, actually. GOod ol' fuzzy feelings. :)
<eric_> now i just need to figure out where 9 gigs of space went
<Xsss4hell> you're a Java coder?
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, I'm leaving now, ttyl.
<tarelerulz> I am trying to ssh into my other ubuntu computer and I get connection refused ? anyone have any ideas ?
<NemesisD> how do i change nice for a process in terminal?
<bz0b> hey guys
<javaJake> Xsss4hell, yes, fun2program8@yahoo.com if you have anything you want to talk about. :)
<Xsss4hell> ok
<Xsss4hell> cucu
<dho_ragus> NemesisD: renice
<io_> mi serviva un programma per aprire i file doc
<barbarella> eric:9 gigs of space?
<Flannel> tarelerulz: Do you have openssh-server installed on the other computer?
<dho_ragus> tarelerulz: what's the exact error you're seeing?
<eric_> i have a 20 gig harddrive in this old laptop
<NemesisD> dho_ragus, thanks
<eric_> 9 gigs have been used by ubuntu.. not sure with what though.. ubuntu isnt that big
<Flannel> eric_: ARe oyu using feisty?  I think even edgy has a fancy disc usage graphic thing.
<io_> ce qualcuno
<tarelerulz> I thought I had  openssh-sever install . I had this problem once before and that is how I remember getting it to work .
<slimjimflim> dho_ragus: perfect, thx
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, how is the syntax of that sudoers file, i don't get it
<dho_ragus> eric_: sudo du -h --max-depth 1
<Flannel> tarelerulz: There's nothing else to do except install openssh-server (and whatever port forwarding you need to do on routers)
<boontoo> why are my headphones playing music but my speakers arn't i have unmuted the sp[eakers in alsamixer any ideas anyone?
<dho_ragus> eric_: er.... `sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /`
<io_> mi serviva un aiuto
<bz0b> i just got my ubundell and it seems to be running fine, so is there anything anyone recommends to do other than apt-get update
<dho_ragus> !es | io_
<ubotu> io_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eric_> dho_ragus thanks for that now lol.. after terminal hung
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: it's a little confusing, best seen in examples
<markzor> any fun customizations or programs for ubuntu?
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: try reading the man page or googling for a sudo tutorial
<eric_> now next thing.. how do i access files on a samba share
<io_> che vuoi dire
<io_> nn capisco
<dho_ragus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tarelerulz> How would you find out what the ip of the router is ?  I  am use an older wireless router .  it would be the default gateway if I do see it
<dho_ragus> tarelerulz: yes, it would be the default gateway.
<eric_> tarelerulz what brand
<markzor> ifconfig -a
<markzor> in terminal
<eric_> anyone know how to open googleearthlinux.bin
<dho_ragus> eric_: sh ./googleearthlinux.bin
<bz0b> eric ./googleeartthlinux
<barbarella> ProN00b:not save, but you can take a look at the sudoers man page for  NOPASSWD
<markzor> actually u cud run network fumbler under wine
<eric_> ahhhhhhhhhh
<[InFeRnAl] > hia
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone have gdesklets installed at amd64 version?
<tarelerulz> Thanks to all of you at Ubuntu for make a good OS and for adding to Linux period  oh and help me all the time.
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone have that ok?
<Skrypt> How do I configure Avant Window Navigator?
<markzor> tarelerulz any more problems
<markzor> can someone suggest some programs or fun customizations for ubuntu
<tarelerulz> other then I don't know my own router haha
<bl00dfox> Hi guys
<markzor> ok well is ur router ip the default one
<markzor> if u didnt choose it u cud frind the default ip online
<bl00dfox> Im having some probs with Compiz - I followed the guide, and I reboot. It works for about one sec before the screen refreshes and It stops working
<lufis> Is there a way to downgrade a package?
<bl00dfox> can anyone help?
<markzor> bl00dfox wat graphics card?
<|muelli|> uh.. the netinstaller just screwed up my display. Is there a way to reset the display to the settings just as they were after booting?
<bl00dfox> X1600XT
<Skrypt> How do I get AWN to look like it does in this screenshot? http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/1263/screenshottf6.jpg
<markzor> nvidea?
<bl00dfox> its ATI X1600XT
<markzor> cos i know for me i hada install the newest drivers
<Xsss4hell> where to find a history of irc logs from this channel?
<markzor> ah ATI iv heard hav problems too
<PriceChild> !logs | Xsss4hell
<bl00dfox> it starts, works for one sec, and then refreshes and stops working
<ubotu> Xsss4hell: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<markzor> get the newest drivers for ur card
<eddlandos> does anyone know why my function for showing my external screen doesn't work on ubuntu on my lappy
<markzor> and learn how to install them in terminal
<bl00dfox> ive followed the MAIN guide on the beginners forum
<markzor> then at ur login screen
<bl00dfox> fglrx
<markzor> choose options sessions
<markzor> and failsafe terminal
<bl00dfox> ok...
<markzor> hope that helps
<boontoo> what does this error mean
<boontoo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tarelerulz> Haha this router don't seem to have port forwarding as something it can do
<markzor> i know the process just not the individual solution
<pheorehs> hello
<lufis> I upgraded a package with ill effects. Is there a way to a) undo the upgrade or b) do a downgrade?
<pheorehs> is anyone aware of any problems with the nvidia driver and the GeForce FX 5500 (128mb ram) card ?  all works fine, except I can't get it into 32bp color mode,  wants to stay in 24bp,  which is why I think cedega don't like Dungeon Siege 2.   I get 32bp in ,shiver, windows
<PriceChild> lufis, same thing...
<PriceChild> lufis, sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<PriceChild> lufis, or use synaptic
<numus> if i have files shared on a windows xp network
<boontoo> anyone know why im getting this error?
<numus> how do i access those files on ubuntu
<markzor> boontoo
<lufis> PriceChild: thanks :) I think i missed your answer above
<markzor> best thing i can suggest is the power of google
<boontoo> markzor: ok
<GIn> numist, with samba
<markzor> i dnt av a clue but google the bit out as they say
<markzor> itll sort ya
<kkerwin> How do I remove an interface from being automatically configured by NetworkManager?
<onkarshinde> numus: type smb:// in nautilus
<jcs7778> is there a way to configure apps to auto launch on login?
<markzor> good man
<lufis> jcs7778: system > preferences > sessions > startup
<tarelerulz> samba has all ways been nothing ,but hard.  In fact it don't seem to work with windows which what it is made for.  I never see it in my workgroup I all have to use its ip
<numus> onkarshinde that didn;t work
<jcs7778> thanks
<numus> wiat... it hung up now it works
<onkarshinde> numus: Try Places->Connect to server
<barbarella> kkerwin:you can remove the line auto from /etc/network/interfaces
<B_166-ER-X> Help.  Why does 'Rhytmlet' shows in my gdesklets list, but when i try to activate it, its says that 'its probably not installed' ??
<numus> hmmm now i n eed a codec pac for ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> !codec
<PriceChild> !mp3 | numus
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> numus: please see above
<numus> lol
<CoasterMaster> !ubotu
<numus> i know that.. was wondering if there was a massive codec pack like kazaa mega codec pac for ubuntu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eegore> what repository do I need to load all the codecs for feisty 32
<Xsss4hell> can somebody do me a favor and please tell me the mail address of javaJake? You just need to scroll up :) I accidently closed the window
<kkerwin> barbarella: I use NetworkManager to configure my interfaces. There is no line for this interface in that file; it was configured automatically.
<boontoo> i found a fix if anyone wants it to the sound issue with onboard sound, you just need the latest alsa driver installed
<tarelerulz> Oh and I never seem to get much if any help from the samba people on freenode
<kkerwin> !networkmanager > kkerwin
<pheorehs> is anyone aware of any problems with the nvidia driver and the GeForce FX 5500 (128mb ram) card ?  all works fine, except I can't get it into 32bp color mode,  wants to stay in 24bp,  which is why I think cedega don't like Dungeon Siege 2.   I get 32bp in ,shiver, windows
<PriceChild> numus, that page offers you almost everything.
<numus> k
<barbarella> kkerwin:maybe disable at boot, i don't use the the networkmanager
<numus> sudo apt-get moo
<onkarshinde> Has anyoen configured 32" TV with Ubuntu?
<kkerwin> barbarella: The problem occurs when I plug my phone in after boot; the phone is detected as a network interface, and NetworkManager tries to connect via it. Disabling at boot won't help me.
<kkerwin> Anyone else any ideas on NetworkManager?
<tarelerulz> I have ssh-agent is sleep ,but on the gui processes running on gnome .  I just found out from synaptic says I have openssh-sever install ,but where is it
<NForc3r> hey guys, anyone here got office 2003 or 2007 working?
<alan8r> is anyone in here versed in devede?
<NForc3r> its supost to work but i stuffed up the install so now i cant uninstall it or reinstal it
<onkarshinde> NForc3r: Why do you need it?
<numus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<numus> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 System Stream demuxer plugin which is not installed.
<NForc3r> i need winword and outlook
<NForc3r> i cant uninstall them tho
<alan8r> anyone know how to fix audio issues in devede?
<onkarshinde> NForc3r: But why? Isn't openoffice.org sufficient?
<NForc3r> i delete it from my hdd, try to find it in the reg doesnt work
<NForc3r> its good but i cant right-click spell check (thats pritty much why i dont use it)
<NForc3r> it suports way more formats to
<onkarshinde> NForc3r: What formats? examples?
<NForc3r> i mean generaly it suports more the winword
<NForc3r> i cant get rid of my winword off my linux install
<barbarella> kkerwin:you can try a ifdown ppp0 in /etc/rc.local but i am not familuar with dialup.
<NForc3r> and steam keeps bugging out on me to
<onkarshinde> LCD TV configuration, anyone?
<kha1i1> tarelerulz:
<tarelerulz> when I try to ssh into  my other computer I get this ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.1 port 22: Connection refused
<kha1i1> is it running the openssh server?
<kha1i1> ok then
<barbarella> tarelerulz: ssh user@ip
<anonamalk> someone have time for a quick GNOME question?
<kravlin> is there a version of 7-zip for 64 bit ubuntu? i tried the debian installer and it said i needed lib6 which isn't in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<lufis> PriceChild: Hey, I'm having trouble finding the last version of the pkg. The one installed is 0.60.5-1, so i tried 0.6.4 with no luck. Is there a way to list the available versions?
<tarelerulz> The gui process lister for  gnome don't say openssh-sever is running ,but I have it installed
<adminGuy> anyone know if i'd be able to have a remote xwindow session from a Mac to my Intel Ubuntu?
<barbarella> tarelerulz:or if other port is used -p XXXX
<anonamalk> just want to know how to set different wallpapers for different workspaces rather than have one apply to all
<kha1i1> tarelerulz: /etc/init.d/openssh start
<waldo> can anyone tell me why when i try to build kaffeine from svn the make -f Makefile.cvs command tells me autoconf isn't found .. yet it is installed ... does kubuntu not install it in the standard place ?
<kha1i1> i think thats the cmd u need
<onkarshinde> anonamalk: not possible in gnome
<jrib> anonamalk: google for "wallpapaoz"
<jrib> anonamalk: google for "wallpapoz"
<barbarella> tarelerulz:have you got a firewall running?
<kravlin> is there a version of 7-zip for 64 bit ubuntu? i tried the debian installer and it said i needed lib6 which isn't in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<PriceChild> lufis, apt-cache madison package
<tarelerulz> I don't think I am a firewall set up . How do you really find what is running and what is not
<jrib> kravlin: why do you want 7zip?
<numus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kravlin> jrib: its not that i want 7-zip as much as that i want to be able to unrar files...
<adminGuy> i dont really get the whole remote xwindow thing but i would think since OS X is unix i could use my Ubuntu machine as xwindow server?
<ecaandrew> hola
<joesutton> hi, can anyone help me? i'm trying to disable beryl but i have no idea how!
<jrib> !unrar > kravlin (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xsss4hell> can somebody do me a favor and please tell me the mail address of javaJake? You just need to scroll up :) I accidently closed the window
<lufis> PriceChild: Thanks again
<jrib> kravlin: that's what I figured.  You want to install "unrar" from multiverse instead
<barbarella> kravlin you can install teh 32 bits libaries
<kravlin> jrib: when i tried to do that it said it can't unrar 3.0 files without me paying.
<bulmer> adminGuy: do you own a system with os x ? try to log-in via ssh like so   ssh -X -l username remotehost
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok, will try that right now.
<jrib> kravlin: no, it's free in cost, just not open source
<joesutton> hi, can anyone help me? i'm trying to disable beryl but i have no idea how!
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<kravlin> jrib: ah. that makes snese
<Guaranesia> Hi everybody, does anybody know how can I make my printer DELL AIO Photo 926 in my Ubuntu 7,04:
<kravlin> jrib: sense*
<numus> joesutton meta city --replace
<bulmer> adminGuy: if that complains about a display...you may want to do this on another window... xhost +remotehost
<TylerJGillies> when i try to restart network services sometimes it freezes my whole computer, im using rt61 wireless driver for linksys wmp54g version 4.1, any ideas?
<adminGuy> bulmer: looks like i need to run ssh server first, i didn't get that far.
<joesutton> numus: im sorry, i dont understand what that means. when i right click the little red diamond, what can i do to disable?
<numus> jpesittpm mptjomg
<bulmer> TylerJGillies: i/o failures causes system to freeze at times
<numus> sorry my dog wont stop trying to bite my nose..
<ThatGuy> Hello.
<Ratrophy> http://www.kittyhell.com/2007/07/04/hello-kitty-ubuntu-gdm-theme/ man that theme rocks
<TylerJGillies> bulmer: anyway i can remedy it?
<ThatGuy> does anyone know any good Ubuntu firewalls?
<numus> joesutton this is linux not windows.. you have to replace the display with meta city
<numus> joesutton in terminal type in meta city --replace
<TylerJGillies> bulmer: its happened twice
<joesutton> numus: thats ok :) ok, thank you.
<barbarella> Ubuntu firewalls?
<bulmer> TylerJGillies: but not all the time right?
<ThatGuy> yeah.
<vocx> TylerJGillies, no driver is perfect. You may try to use ndiswrapper instead of rt61.
<ThatGuy> well firewalls for Ubuntu
<uygar> i have a linux-ubuntu vps server. but some commands does not work such as "make && make install" or "sudo" and the "wget" command did not use to wor, but after i installed a wget.deb pack, it works know. how can i download all commands pack, and make my server enable for apache2 server ?
<tarelerulz> I did /etc/init.d/openssh start to  run openssh and it said not found
<bulmer> ThatGuy: only one i knew of..iptables
<barbarella> ThatGuy:a good way to learn is fwbuilder.
<ThatGuy> hmm ok thanks
<coma> how do i get Amarok to play streams, its saying im missing a file format for the streams
<kravlin> jrib: That worked! Thanks!
<numus> tylerjgildamn these codecs
<xero9364> What file format, coma?
<numus> damn these codecs... they aren't working
<Instabin> doe amarok work on gnome?
<xero9364> It does, but you have to install some KDE libs.
<coma> doesnt say, im trying to play shoutcast streams
<uygar> basicly i want to run apache server and set php 5.2.0. what should i do ?
<vocx> tarelerulz, make sure you have openssh correctly installed, there is a server package and a client. Use aptitude to find them "aptitude search openssh"
<kravlin> ! mpeg > kravlin
<tarelerulz> I am dumb  I did not read I have the client install not the server
<tarelerulz> my bad
<xero9364> I don't know what engine amarok runs on. Can anyone help?
<xero9364> Xine, gstreamer, something else?
<joesutton> numus: oh, thank you so much! i was disabling it so i could watch a dvd, you dont know how miserable i was for a second! thanks again :)
<xero9364> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adminGuy> bulmer: i am looking in admin > services, thinking I'll be able to turn on ssh server there.
<nickrud> xero9364, xine
<nickrud> xero9364, you can look for yourself with apt-cache depends amarok
<xero9364> Okay. Then I don't know.
<lufis> PriceChild: All three available packages are the same version :(
<xero9364> Try installing ffmpeg from the Medibuntu repository.
<xero9364> If you can't find the repo on google in about 3 minutes I'll give you the link.
<kravlin> also. anyone know a good program for converting avi to mpeg 1 or mpeg 2? I use rockbox for my mp3s and it only plays those
<numus> ok.. why is there no universal codec pack like kazaa lite codec pac
<coma> Im thinking i need a lib, thats the only thing i can think of.
<xero9364> That's probably it.
<xero9364> ffmpeg is a metapackage if i remember correctly.
<SypherInfo> how do i edit my xorg file?
<coma> any idea which one for streams?
<xero9364> It installs all mpeg codecs.
<ConstyXIV> anyone out there run guild wars in wine?
<barbarella> kravlin:mencoder
<coma> iv alread have ff
<xero9364> SypherInfo: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SypherInfo> ok thanks
<xero9364> You put that in the prompt that appears when you push Alt+F2
<ThatGuy> can viruses at all get to Ubuntu or Linux in general? I know linux is based on unic but can ubuntu be attacked by viruses, adware etc...?
<SypherInfo> ok
<ThatGuy> unix*
<xero9364> ThatGuy: Yes, but not the same ones you're used to. It's **MUCH** harder for a virus to get into unix=based systems.
<bulmer> adminGuy: and what happened?
<ThatGuy> hmm thanks xero9364
<vocx> ThatGuy, not Windows viruses or worms that depend on the windows platform.
<ThatGuy> yeah I know that part
<TylerJGillies> is there a way to open something as root (textfile) from nautilus if you're logged in as not-root but you know root password?
<xero9364> If a virus gets in, it'll be either Bliss (a harmless virus that does nothing but replicate) or TOTAL HELL
<ConstyXIV> ThatGuy: can it happen?  yes.  does it happen?  not really.  linux is hardened much more than windows, and no one really cares enough to write the virii
<tarelerulz> I installed the openssh-sever this time and I look in the gnome use system monitor and it don't show up . Is it not call openssh in that
<adminGuy> bulmer: i actually didnt see it, so i'm looking in synaptic pkg mgr now
<bulmer> adminGuy: if not installed yet, yeah use synaptic to install it
<ThatGuy> from what I have heard that linux is the hacking guys OS :P
<ConstyXIV> tarelerulz: pull up a console and ssh 127.0.0.1
<coma> ANd its onlt amarok too, other players play them fine
<coma> only*
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok doing that.
<ConstyXIV> ThatGuy: depends on if you're using the old or new definition of hacker
<xero9364> ThatGuy: It is, but not the same flavor of hacking. We talk about hacking of the benign kind, where we modify programs to our needs.
<barbarella> ThatGuy:it depends, as far as i know windows is still the 1 os used, so i think ubuntu is not interesting
<Kromel> Ratrophy, OMG!  That GDM is aweful.
<ThatGuy> hmmm interesting
<tarelerulz> I just ssh into the other computer thanks everyone for helping me  constyxiv
<Ratrophy> Kromel, hehe
<Kromel> the blog was funny though
<Notsquee> Is there an easy way to back up my harddrive?
<vocx> !backup | Notsquee
<ubotu> Notsquee: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Notsquee> on disk
<Notsquee> thanks, vocx
<barbarella> !k3b
<Xsss4hell> none?
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ConstyXIV> i always just put my ~ in a .tar.bz2 and put it somewhere else
<eegore> anyone got a repose for all the multimedia codecs for feisty 32?
<Ratrophy> Kromel, did you see the Hello Kitty Darth Vader blog?
<Kromel> Nope
<vocx> !medibuntu | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ratrophy> Kromel, http://www.kittyhell.com/2006/08/05/hello-kitty-darth-vader/
<xero9364> OMG Macintosh! BETRAYER
<xero9364> lol jk
<coma> how risky is it to use that HTFS 3g program?
<xero9364> Not bad.
<coma> ntfs*
<ConstyXIV> coma: not really
<ConstyXIV> that risky
<xero9364> You can mount NTFS file systems, but it is slightly risky.
<TylerJGillies> what is the default boot image program? is it splashy?
<vocx> Ratrophy, is that off topic?
<xero9364> usplash, i think, TylerJGillies
<ThatGuy> if ubuntu can't really be hit by viruses, then why is there Anti virus programs like AVG Free for Debian based distros?
<Kromel> Ratrophy, that's blasphemy!
<adminGuy> coma:  i am using it right now to copy between 2 btfs partitions
<TylerJGillies> xero9364: thnx
<adminGuy> *ntfs
<xero9364> ThatGuy: Rootkits.
<Ratrophy> Ubuntu Hello Kitty GDM theme? no
<coma> its a external harddrive and it has all my stuff on it
<Xsss4hell> does it work with dynamic ntfs?
<ConstyXIV> ThatGuy: mostly a filter for windows virii
<Xsss4hell> or ntfs raids?
<vocx> ThatGuy, because they can be used to scan NTFS Windows partitions.
<ConstyXIV> ThatGuy: so you don't accidentally pass on a windows virus without knowing
<coldsun> anyone here have a EVGA 690I Mobo with a raid running? i cant get it to see my raid disks. linux noob here
<xero9364> I think it works on raids, Xsss4hell
<keelvarra> how does one install an otf font file for programs such as openoffice?
<ThatGuy> interesting, thanks guys
<cbs> yarrr!
<cbs> whats the command line syntax to reconfigure a broken Xorg?
<Xsss4hell> then it seems to not work with raid..: /
<coma> do you think ubuntu will intigrate better compadibilty later on ?
<Xsss4hell> tried already
<xero9364> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ratrophy> well have fun linux for humankitties!
<xero9364> or nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ConstyXIV> cbs: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sxorg
<cbs> xero9364: thankyou, omg, someone needs to make a more ovbious linux man :P
<ConstyXIV> cbs: throw a sudo infront of that
<cbs> i mean, a more ovbious xorg reconfigure man
<xero9364> Hooray sudo!!!!!!
<keelvarra> how would I install an otf font for applications to be able to use them, example: openoffice.org
<cbs> ty ty ty
<Optimus55> is there a chan for ubuntu gaming?
<xero9364> I'm not sure.
<coma> adminguy what are the chances of 3g curopting my external
<xero9364> coma: Not much unless you try to shut down without umount'ing it
<vocx> Optimus55, there is a subforum about it in ubuntuforums.org, if you want you can tell them to register a channel for it.
<xero9364> Then I'd say about 1% to fuck the whole thing up
<ConstyXIV> keelvarra: i believe you need to put them somewhere in /usr/share/fonts
<CoasterMaster> If I install MythTV using the method on the Ubuntu community documentation (use alternate CD, install command line Ubuntu, then install MythTV), will I be able to get into GNOME to add a printer to share?  I want to get away from Windows Media Center, but that computer also has my printer plugged into it to share.
<adminGuy> coma: sorry, i am a noob too.  just thought i'd mention i'm using it with success.  :)
<vocx> !language | xero9364
<ubotu> xero9364: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xero9364> Sorry.
<adminGuy> bulmer: assume I just want plain old "ssh" package with the ubuntu symbol next to it?
<ConstyXIV> CoasterMaster: you can still install gnome, yes
<coma> adminguy i plug the drive in sometimes with out 3g and cant unmount it lol better stop doing that.
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV: is there a way I can remote into it on my ubuntu laptop?
<bulmer> adminGuy: wait..for which system is this for?
<adminGuy> bulmer: standard ubuntu 32 bit fiesty
<cbs> constyxiv: was that 'sxorg' a typo?
<Optimus55> vocx: nice idea. i'll check the forum. i'm finally satisfied with the look of my ubuntu, very nice. now jus gona use it to waste some time ha
<ConstyXIV> cbs: yeah, it's 'xserver-xorg'
<ker> #panas
<CoasterMaster> !mythtv
<vocx> Optimus55, welcome.
<xero9364> Optimus55: If you want more than open source games, try Wine or Cedega
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<adminGuy> coma: lol yea, only quirk i found was that after install 3g pkg i needed to reboot for process permissions.
<bulmer> adminGuy: that feisty does not come with ssh server? try this first   dpkg -l | grep ssh
<cbs> constyxiv: thought so lol
<cbs> brb back on a diff machine hopefully
<cbs> ty all, love and peace
<cbs> and happy grepping
<adminGuy> coma: *proper permissions
<xero9364> (([[LOVINGS FOR COMPIZ AND ITS WOBBLINESS] ] ))
<ConstyXIV> xero9364: you should give fusion a shot then
<markzor> hey guys anyone suggest any ubuntu fun or interesting programs
<xero9364> I have it, ConstyXIV
<markzor> or customizations for fun
<coma> adminguy: just wish they where friendlier out of the box.
<xero9364> markzor: beryl, compiz, xcompmgr
<adminGuy> bulmer: openssh-client  and ssh-askpass-gnome
<xero9364> Fun customizations
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV: would it be worth it to install MythTV on top of a standard desktop install instead of using a command line?
<markzor> alrady got compiz fusion
<xero9364> avant-window-navigator
<Optimus55> xero9364: is there a significant performance hit when using wine? i'm a big halo player, but halo is already horribly unoptimized for pc, i'm not sure if i can take it any worse
<xero9364> kiba-dock
<ConstyXIV> CoasterMaster: you could, yes
<markzor> and kiba-dock
<adminGuy> coma: i googled the ubuntu forums and found 3g, seems to work like a charm so far.
<markzor> lol i just love those programs
<bulmer> adminGuy: then do this   sudo apt-get install ssh
<ConstyXIV> the tilt-a-whirl switcher is... "intresting"
<Optimus55> xero9364: halo is one of hte few reasons i still have an xp partition lol
<markzor> and i love amarok with its wiki and last.fm intergration
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV: how does one install GNOME?  is it just sudo apt-get install gnome?
<coma> adminguy: ill check it out.
<ConstyXIV> Optimus55: just get an xbox
<anonamalk> anyone know where Device Manager hides?it un->Administration
<anonamalk> oddness
<ConstyXIV> CoasterMaster: i would just use the normal install myself if you wanted that
<adminGuy> coma: also i installed it just using "add/remove programs" in the gui
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV: normal install as in with desktop?
<markzor> also guys anyone have any experience with aircrack-ng suite
<ConstyXIV> CoasterMaster: yeah
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV: I'll do that, thanks
<markzor> im starting to use it and would appreciate some help
<coma> adminguy: ha that helps ,i havent got down installing things from the turm.
<adminGuy> bulmer: 2 errors: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock AND E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<anonamalk> x
<adminGuy> bulmer: should i give synaptic a shot?
<adminGuy> coma: yea, add/remove has had everything i need so far.
<waldo> can anyone tell me why when i try to build kaffeine from svn the make -f Makefile.cvs command tells me autoconf isn't found .. yet it is installed ... does kubuntu not install it in the standard place ?
<Dethlok> can anybody recommend a good PS2 emulator that works good on Ubuntu 7.04?
<ProN00b> i am using this machine without a monitor, but now the desktop resolution automatically gets scaled down to 640x480, how can i prevent that ?
<coma> adminguy: iv had to hunt for repos and install instruction for a few things, hunting is fun but can get confusing.
<bullgard4> How can I append 4000 records of a CSV file to a Kexi table?
<Dethlok> can anybody recommend a good PS2 emulator that works good on Ubuntu 7.04?
<keelvarra> ConstyXIV: didn't work, any other ideas?
<adminGuy> coma: actually I did need to hunt down a decent bittorrent client, and settled on Deluge
<Dethlok> ktorrent works great
<anonamalk> wow, jumped into raw code mode for some reason, thought my keyboard was freaking out. Anyways, anyone know where Device Manager hides? Can't find it under System -> Administration
<coma> adminguy: dont like bittornet? its in the add/remove.
<Dethlok> i like ktorrent better than bittorrent
<adminGuy> coma: i'm an azureus user, and it blows on ubuntu from what i can tell.  i thought Deluge was closest.
<Dethlok> can anybody recommend a good PS2 emulator that works good on Ubuntu 7.04?
<ProN00b> adminGuy, for azureus you should install sun's java and download it right from the azureus page
<coma> adminguy:hm, what advatages does azureus have? never looked at that before.
<adminGuy> bulmer: synaptic worked like a charm for installing ssh.
<adminGuy> ProN00b: is that why it was crashing/slugging all the time?
<|doorsman> i would like to install a "windows xp" like adress bar ... is there a way to do it?
<markzor> anyone give me a hand with aircrack-ng suite and my intel dg3945 wireless card
<warrengass> anyone know how to get fetchmail and sendmail working
<adminGuy> coma: well, i've never used ktorrent, but i know azureus is supposed to be one of the most feature rich clients out there.
<ProN00b> adminGuy, if you got it from apt-get, it could be that it was a natively compiled version... native java compilation isn't all that good yet...
<ooda> how do you switch channels?
<adminGuy> ProN00b: i think i got it from sourceforge actually.
<ProN00b> adminGuy, eh ?
<ooda> can anyone please give me a hand.
<adminGuy> ProN00b: i'm pretty sure i downloaded a bin from sourceforge.
<anonamalk> anyone able to tell me where device manager is?
<coma> adminguy: Iv used ABC and bittorent. they all seemed to get the job done.
<ooda> i want to change channels but i don't remember the code
<eric_> umus
<PriceChild> ooda, /join #channel
<eric_> anyone know how to get xvid to work with totem
<ooda> thanks a lot
<eric_> i have done everytrhing i can find and nothing has worked
<adminGuy> coma: read good things about ABC, but heard that Az is more robust.
<coma> eric_ maximumpc.com and search ubuntu
<secleinteer> hi, can someone help me set up a new external hard drive? i seem to be having some problems partitioning it correctly.....
<Dipspit> is there a channel for compiz support?
<adminGuy> bulmer: you around?
<markzor> can any1 help me
<eric_> coma what was that for
<coma> eriic_ look for the you can switch to linux articull
<eric_> coma what about it
<Kylun> Can anyone please point me at a tutorial on how to setup so my router falls back to dial up, if my internet is down? :(
<Kylun> my software router, btw.
<coma> eric_ http://www.maximumpc.com/linux
<coma> i think they tell you how
<coma> to get xvid
<bulmer> yes am still here
<adminGuy> bulmer: from Terminal.app in OS X that ssh command just logged me in normally to my ubuntu box.
<adminGuy> bulmer no gui
<Grungebunny> Hello, im having an issue with adding users on my ubuntu on my laptop.. when I add a user, no matter if I log out, reboot, etc.. when the login screen comes up it doesn't see the user and once back in ubuntu the user is not on the userlist.. whats the issue?
<bulmer> adminGuy: what was your command?
<Dipspit> does anyone know of a good channel for compiz support?
<eric_> coma i have installed all of those that is why i dont understand why it isn't working
<anonamalk> does anyone know how I can pull up a device manager in feisty fawn?
<adminGuy> ssh -x -l username hostname
<coma> eric_ so does totom not play the video? hmm.
<eric_> coma nope.. it is over a smb network share
<bulmer> adminGuy: did you do a   xhost +remotehost on another window beforehand..and btw thats a capital X
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok let me try.
<Grungebunny> Hello, im having an issue with adding users on my ubuntu on my laptop.. when I add a user, no matter if I log out, reboot, etc.. when the login screen comes up it doesn't see the user and once back in ubuntu the user is not on the userlist.. whats the issue?
<coma> eric_ could have something to do with the network.
<adminGuy> bulmer: xhost: command not foujnd
<eric_> comma Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<eric_> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<bulmer> adminGuy: locate xhost and type the whole path once known
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: What groups does the user Belong to?
<soothsayer> I can't launch multimedia apps at the moment. Is there some way to restart the sound daemons?
<lashmoove> with NOTHING running but htop, X cpu usage is at %40, no desktop effects, no compiz
<coma> eric_ Id like to get 6 i go to tv-links.co.uk and that site on windows was cool becasue with the divx videos you could d/l them
<eric_> coma ya but i am not on windows lol
<bulmer> adminGuy: it will be something like /usr/bin/xhost +remotehostipaddress
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_guy I usually don't specify a group.
<eric_> coma if i was using windows i would just get k-lite codec pack
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok
<eegore> I keep getting a notice with K3B that is says it cannot find MAD mp3 decoder
<eric_> Does anyone know where to stick the codecs if i get the data files
<coma> eric_ yea
<eegore> even though the system says it is in
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: How do you add a new user?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user I go to system, admin, users n groups
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Profile is set to "Desktop User"?
<bulmer> adminGuy: did that work?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user I just click add user, set the name and password then thats it.. it shows it on the list till I log out or reboot but once back in the user is no longer on the user list..
<adminGuy> bulmer: not finding xhost
<Kylun> Can anyone please point me at a tutorial on how to setup so my ubuntu router falls back to dial up, if my internet is down? :(
<bulmer> adminGuy: try  which xhost
<adminGuy> bulmer: nothing in any of my bins
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install xhost
<shinichizio> Let's say I want to install something that I can't get with the package manager. Does it matter if it's a zip vs. a tar or a gz?
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Are you talking about the "User Settings" User list?
<bulmer> adminGuy: i cant seem to believe that..
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user yeah
<adminGuy> bulmer: hang on, I'm looking on my Mac right?
<Gaucho_Sm> Boa Noute, Alguem pode me ajudar a colocar um dicionrio de Portugus no meu Evolution
<bulmer> adminGuy: yeah
<faileas> shinichizio: most of the time, .zips are windows
<Dethlok> how do you login as root in a terminal if you never set a root password up?
<adminGuy> bulmer: yea, nothing
<faileas> Dethlok: sudo does the same thing.
<macogw> Dethlok: sudo su
<bulmer> adminGuy: i dont know then what the equivalent of xhost on os x
<faileas> if you NEED to be root, sudo su but its not recommended
<Dethlok> ok i was just using su
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Before you get "User Settings", does it ask for a password?
<Clavi> Hi all. Is there a dev in the house that uses Ubuntu as platform?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user yes.
<shinichizio> faileas: Right, but the page I'm downlading it from says they all contain the same code. Still, I'm assuming a tar/gz would be better in this case then?
<faileas> yeah
<faileas> the tarball is more likely to be useful
<naval_aviator> #channels
<bulmer> adminGuy: maybe your os x doesnt have the full X11 ?
<naval_aviator> how do i get the channels list in xchat?
<adminGuy> bulmer: possible, i'm researching that
<dho_ragus> adminGuy: what is it you're doing with OS X?
<soothsayer> How do I figure out what is monopolizing my sound card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok I found it.  had to run it from xterm within x11 environment, obviously
<Clavi> Hmmm... guess not. I have a question concerning gtkmm and about contirbuting code. Anyone that could help?
<B_166-ER-X> Help.  Why does 'Rhytmlet' shows in my gdesklets list, but when i try to activate it, its says that 'its probably not installed' ??
<bulmer> adminGuy: okay...
<adminGuy> bulmer: same command from the standard os x command prompt is non-existant for some reason.
<adminGuy> dho_ragus: trying to see what remote x11 is like.
<bulmer> adminGuy: has to be done in an X window not in a console
<soothsayer> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. My sound works normally. Sometimes something in the sound system hangs, causing all media players to also hang at startup as they try to access the sound
<adminGuy> dho_ragus: from a mac to my ubuntu pc.
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Try the command "cat /etc/passwd" and see if the user is in there
<Geekosaur> Greetings and Salutions, y'all...
<Jack_Sparrow> soothsayer: HAve you used any of those scripts to install things instead of doing them manually?
<soothsayer> Jack_Sparrow: What scripts?
<Jack_Sparrow> soothsayer: There are some horrible scripts like automatix or envy
<soothsayer> Jack_Sparrow: No
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user no not there.. but I was just browsing around in the groups.. when I clicked on my own login and clicked manage groups, I see that login at the bottom of that list.. weird.
<soothsayer> Jack_Sparrow: Like I said sound normally works. I think it stopped working after I came back from suspend. I suspect some sound daemon is hung or crashed. I just want to restart the sound subsystem
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Your saying it is weird that there is a group named after your user?
<bulmer> adminGuy: how it go? i have to leave soon..
<adminGuy> bulmer: ok so i have the xhost command run, now i run the ssh command from the mac to the ubuntu box?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user I think its weird that the user I tried to add name is at the bottom of my own login user name under 'Manage groups" to be honest im kinda new to ubuntu maybe its normal
<adminGuy> bulmer: because that is still just logging me in to ssh normally.
<bulmer> adminGuy: yes
<adminGuy> bulmer: and I used a capital X this time
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user basically I want to give my wife her own desktop to play around in instead of just sharing mine.
<jellymaster> ok my computer is being retarded I have 2 harddrives installed on my computer 1:Master,Windows XP 2:Slave,Ubuntu the computer refuses to bring up a boot options menu and if I put in the Ubuntu CD's it continues to overlook them and go to windows,and if I try to boot from the slave it gives a million errors
<bulmer> adminGuy: on that window you have remotely logged on.. you may have to type this   export DISPLAY=osxipaddres :0
<dho_ragus> adminGuy: what is it you're trying to do here?
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: 'Manage Groups' Shows all the groups, not the groups your associated with.
<bulmer> adminGuy: and then xclock &  that should show on your osx box
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user ahhh.. so how do I bring this name to the users settings list?
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Click "Add User" and look at the "Prfole:" option and tell me what it says
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Sorry, "Profile:" option
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user it says desktop user
<felix_> i have a question, is it possible, if your running Ubuntu, is there any way to edit shit so its just Debian without having to do a fresh install?
<Drk_Guy> Is there a way to make files to stay in the HD after installing ubuntu_
<jellymaster> anyone got an idea what I should do? I know the slave was named partition C:/ same as the master is now but it won't let me change it was gunna try using Gparted on the ubuntu CD but it won't boot from those
<Drk_Guy> ?
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Try adding the user again
<adminGuy> bulmer:  i ran that command on the ubuntu server i had logged into with the ssh command previously, and it says that ':0' is not a valid identifier
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i tell the x server that i don't have a monitor attached ?
<adminGuy> bulmer: got rid of the space and it took the command.
<Drk_Guy> ProN00b: Just edit the X conf file
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: why do you need an x-server if you don't have a monitor attached?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user okay its on the sers settings list.. like it was before.. but once I log out or reboot, and back at the login scfreen the user/password isn't recognized.. I can try it again tho.
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Try the command "cat /etc/passwd" and see if it shows the user
<ProN00b> Drk_Guy, OMG, to what ?
<adminGuy> bulmer: but i do not see any new gui windows or changes.  is there something i can do to test it?
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, vnc !
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user yep its at the bottom.
<Drk_Guy> ProN00b: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ubuntu__User> GrungeBunny: Go to "Quit" -> "Switch User" and try to login with the user
<aaanone> if I have the choice, what version of a package should I install? something for Debian unstable, Debian testing, or Debian stable (backported from testing)?
<Drk_Guy> But first, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<aaanone> do those correspond to different releases of Ubuntu as well?
<adminGuy> bulmer: i got it!
<duke_> hola
<duke_> que tal
<adminGuy> bulmer:  i just launced a gui app from the command line logged into the remote machine and it worked.  yay!
<jisatsu_> is there a small commandline app that can play sounds? I basically just want something that will play a wav file then exit, without user interaction
<vexati0n> can i set up Xorg to use a joystick as a mouse?
<adminGuy> bulmer: thanks for your help,and patience.  :)
<Miso> Where can I get help making ubuntu secure from internet attacks?
* N3bunel away
<felix_> eh, i have a tad problem with Ubuntu
<felix_> i need some help, maybe even some advice
<felix_> lol
<DARKGuy> then ask your question :P
<felix_> well
<felix_> i installed Ubuntu Gutsy
<felix_> which i dont think was supposed to be released yet
<felix_> but
<preaction> !firewall | Miso
<ubotu> Miso: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<felix_> its unstable
<felix_> and ever since i installed it
<DARKGuy> !enter | felix_
<ubotu> felix_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Trentster> Hey all, I think I might have something a bit borked, when I run certain binaries, via the command line nothing happens no error, output, just takes me to the next line and does not bring back the cursor, I have to do a "ctrl + c" to end it.
<jisatsu_> Gutsy using out yet, it's pre-release
* adminGuy pours another glass of sake.
<jisatsu_> get Feisty instead
<felix_> one of my cpu's is underclocking badly
<felix_> i started out with Feisty
<felix_> look at this
<felix_> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz @ 1.20GHz]  mem[Physical : 1009MB, 65.7% free]  disk[Total : 185.73GB, 75.90% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 LE]  sound[] 
<preaction> Trentster, are you sure that the program isn't waiting for input on stdin?
<vocx> felix_, we will not take any Gutsy questions here, sorry.
<shinichizio> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<felix_> :|
<shinichizio> Hm. Not quite what I was after.
<DARKGuy> felix_: I think you can get support for gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<jisatsu_> ok, does anyone use the buddy pounce feature of gaim here?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user it worked this time thanks!, but I have another issue, I think its my laptop tho.. when I try to logout, switch user, etc.. the screen just goes black and I have to reboot.. do you know what this is?
<Trentster> preaction,  no, these are programs that were working before....
<jisatsu_> my problem is, I've setup a buddy pounce to play a sound, but it's not playing anything
<preaction> Trentster, like which programs? are you sure they're not just running very slowly? did you try re=installing them?
<Trentster> preaction, like openvpn-admin and  nm-applet
<gabriel> is possible install xgl with chispset VIA KM266?
<Trentster> preaction, yes ive tried re-installing them...
<preaction> Trentster, with --purge? apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Trentster> preaction, no not with...--purge, ill try now
<vocx> gabriel, is that Integrated Graphics into the motherboard. Usually those cards aren't powerful enough. And besides VIA is not very friendly when it comes to releasing 3D drivers for Linux.
<DARKGuy> gabriel: is by any chance your motherboard a Biostar P4-M800 Pro?
<gabriel> no
<gabriel> no is P4 -m800
<DARKGuy> Ah, kinda the same thing
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user ya there? it worked this time
<gabriel> is PCCHIPS M825G with chipset VIA KM266 Pro
<DARKGuy> gabriel: Okay, so I guess in Windows your video is a VIA S3 Unichrome Pro right?
<gabriel> yes, in windows yes
<cmhh> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on a family members laptop (gericom ego, can't fathom the exact module # ), and during the process of the live cd booting, I keep getting the message "Critical temperature reached (30 C), Shutting down". Although at first it seemed like a motherboard issue, I have had in the past a working version of ubuntu 6.x installed. I have run a memtest which showed no problems, A little googling tells me that others are experiencing 
<Grungebunny> Hello, im having an issue with my laptop.. whenever I try to logout or switch user, basically try to get back to the login screen, it goes black and I have to reboot.. does anyone know why?
<DARKGuy> gabriel: I'm afraid you're out of luck :( I have the same machine at work and nor Beryl nor Compiz would work
<|doorsman> i search for a "windows xp" like address bar ... anyone knows where i can find one?
<DARKGuy> gabriel: The max. you'll reach is using the Vesa driver and having a SLOOOOOOW rotating cube and borders with graphic garbage and no wobbly windows
<DARKGuy> :(
<tego> I WANNA KNOW ABOUT IF THERE PROGRAM CAN MAKE ME DO VOICE NOTES AND HOW TO MAKE CLIP THAT SHOW MY DESKTOP
<DARKGuy> man
<DARKGuy> like
<DARKGuy> !caps | Te
<ubotu> Te: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* DARKGuy screws up again :/
<john> grungebunny: i have the same thing on mine too i just over look it and reboot
<gabriel> that penalyt
<Grungebunny> john, have you looked into a fix?
<winblows> hi, what applet do i add to my gnome to see my system tray? i accidenty deleted my main panel and now need to create another one like the default
<vocx> cmhh, most modern computer BIOS have an option to shut down the computer when reaching a certain temperature. That is controlled by the computer BIOS not Ubuntu.
<gabriel> so, only with other chipset?
<crdlb> winblows, "notification area"
<john> grungebunny: no ihavent it hasnt gotten on my nerves yet when it does i willd ef start looking
<jellymaster> cmhh: during boot up keep pressing F11 to boot into bios mode and go to hardware monitor and you should be able to change the max temperature allowed by your fan
<DARKGuy> gabriel: not the chipset, but a better video card. That integrated one won't do more than have basic 3D OpenGL acceleration without dings and the eye-candy you want
<Grungebunny> john shoot me a line when it gets on your nerves enough ahah
<cmhh> vocx:  I appreciate that, but this is only happening during the installation process
<Ubuntu__User832> Grungebuny: Are you using "Desktop Effects"?
<|doorsman> i search for a "windows xp" like address bar ... anyone knows where i can find one? plz msg me
<john> grungebunny : sure will do
<cmhh> jellymaster: this BIOS is arcane and has no such option
<dho_ragus> |doorsman: address bar?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user I instaled compiz-fusion just yesterday
<dho_ragus> |doorsman: for what?
<Ubuntu__User832> Grungebuny: Using Feisty?
<gabriel> okay
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_ thats 7.04 right? yes thats what im on
<vocx> cmhh, actually 30 C is very cool, some computers run normally at 41 C and even 60 C. Have you searched for a bug in launchpad?
<DARKGuy> gabriel: if you ever get into looking for a video card, get NVIDIA and make sure it's like or better than a GeForce2 MX 400 or 440. Cards like Riva TNT/TNT2 you can get for a penny won't work
<Ubuntu__User832> Grungebuny: Can you give me the link to what tutorial you followed?
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user I have to use the xgl login thingy.. could that be the issue?
<Grungebunny> yes
<gabriel> okay, tank you for help me
<Trentster> preaction, now when I try to install i get "Package openvpn-admin is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<cmhh> vocx: Well, the temperature it fails at is variable, it just seems to always fail and display whatever the current CPU temp is
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user this one http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/ cause thats the laptop I use.
<preaction> !repositories | Trentster
<ubotu> Trentster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<preaction> Trentster, are universe and multiverse enabled?
<Trentster> preaction, yes they are both enabled
<preaction> Trentster, you upgraded from edgy i assume?
<Grungebunny> preaction would we be here if the universe wasn't enabled? ha sorry bad joke
<Trentster> preaction, yes that right, how did you know?
<preaction> Grungebunny, there are those that say the universe will be destroyed and something even more crazy will take its place. there are others who say that this has already happened.
<croci> Hola
<preaction> Trentster, the package got renamed, you'll have to find what it's called now
<bullgard4> How can I append 4000 records of a CSV file or a Kexi table to an existing Kexi table?
<Trentster> preaction, how do i do that?
<Grungebunny> preaction I favor the universal expansion theory.
<preaction> Trentster, did they stop working after you upgraded to fiesty? or was it something else?
<preaction> Trentster, open up synaptic and search for "openvpn" perhaps? or apt-cache search openvpn
<Trentster> preaction, im not sure of the timing, when it happened
<john> grungebunny: i got an aunt that sayes this world is hell and believes each and everyone of us on it now is in the pits of hell and the way this world is looking now i am starting to think shes right
<preaction> it's also possible that openvpn is no longer in the repos and you'll need to find an alternative solution
<preaction> !info openvpn-admin
<ubotu> Package openvpn-admin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<preaction> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-5 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 988 kB
<Trentster> preaction, thanks, could this also explain why network manager is no longer working as well?
<Grungebunny> john "the universe is neither for us nor against us, just indifferent" - Carl Sagan
<preaction> Trentster, possibly, it's called network-manager-gnome now i think
<croci> como se habren los puertos de un router en ubuntu soy nuevo en esto de SO linux
<preaction> !info nm-applet
<ubotu> Package nm-applet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<preaction> !es | croci
<ubotu> croci: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<john> grungebunny: that is true enough said on my end lol me personaly i dont care all i care about is getting my feisty to work one time with me just once then i will die and go to heaven LMAO
<Trentster> preaction, all I am trying to do is get some type of gui fronend running to make my openvpn connections, instead of having to do it from the command line
<preaction> Trentster, i imagine the core problem is binary incompatibility, but usually that causes a Segmentation Fault, not just sit there and spin gears
<Grungebunny> john haha its like a hobby fixing it just perfect is half he fun
<pipes_mcgee> hi guys
<Trentster> preaction, would have thought this is a common request with a common solution...
<Grungebunny> john do you use inspiron 1501 also?
<Trentster> alas!
<john> grungebunny: so true its what keeps me on it and not going to windows
<john> grungebunny: no i dont sorry
<preaction> Trentster, it might be for this channel, but i've never had to use a VPN in my life
<Ubuntu__User> Grungebunny: I got this to work with my laptop, but I have the same problem with my parents computer.  All I can say, is wait for the next version of Ubuntu for it to be less buggy. Sorry
<pipes_mcgee> i'm building a pc specifically for Linux
<pipes_mcgee> any tips?
<Grungebunny> who wants to use DRMvista in this day n  age anyways
<pipes_mcgee> oh and I only have around $750 CAD to spend
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_user oh its cool thankyou for checking it out for me.
<pipes_mcgee> i got a PC lined up for 576
<Trentster> preaction, thats suprising, they are entrenched almost everywhere these days
<john> what is this vista u speak of grudgebunny?
<Mr56k> lol
<john> grungebunny*
<preaction> Trentster, my boss isn't paranoid, and i work from home.
<Grungebunny> john that resource hog of an os that came out of redmond haha
<Pelo> pipes_mcgee, you shoud check this list out  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mr56k> K\\\
<preaction> Trentster, looks like OpenVPN client is integrated into network-manager-gnome
<Ubuntu__User> Silly Kids, it's called Gutsym not Vista
<Trentster> preaction, LOL, a bit of paranoia in this digital age can sometimes be a good thing..
<preaction> Trentster, http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/03/11/easy-openvpn-with-network-manager-in-feisty/
<Geek_> pipes_mcgee: find the HCL and refer to it ;)
<john> is it a windows if so whats windows only windows i know of grungebunny is the ones in my apt. HAHA =D
<pipes_mcgee> thanks guys :3
<shinichizio> Um. I'm trying to ./configure a program to install it but the terminal says there's no such command. Did I make a retarded mistake?
<Trentster> preaction, yes I saw that hence my attempt to get network-manager to work!
<anandanbu> How to create an image or ISO in Ubuntu 7.04 and what apps are needed
<Mr56k> I was just reading on cnet somewhere that like 30% of people that are upgrading are thinking about trying linux before installing it haha
<Grungebunny> we should start #ubuntu-philosophy to discuss the universe ad quantum ;)
<initsix> anyone aware of a ubuntu livecd that comes with third party drivers, the ability to play movies on dvd, and programs like mplayer and other utilities that don't always come by default or with livecds
<preaction> Trentster, it's not nm-applet, purge that and get network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Trentster> preaction, ps aux , shows nm-applet running, except its not on the taskbar....
<Geek_> shinichizio: ls , see what's there. not all programmes use ,.config
<Geek_> ./
<Pelo> anandanbu, you can use gnomebaker  just like making a cd but when you get to the burning part you will get an option to make an iso in the dialog
<ProN00b> can i somehow tell my x server that there is no physical screen attatched so it doesn't limit the screen resolutions ?
<Grungebunny> Pelo my man, hows it goin?
<Pelo> hello Grungebunny
<john> anyone in here play WoW?
<DARKGuy> I do
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: your x-server is limiting the resolutions?  why does this matter if there's no display attached?
<john> can u help me DARKguy set it up with wine
<Mr56k> initsix: None that I no of off hand.. Let me no if you find something. PS: its very easy to add that to Ubuntun w/ Gnome
<shinichizio> Geek_: Oh, I read the instructions wrong. it wants start.py. Thanks
* Pelo just had x restart on him for no apparent reason,  note to self do not terminate random processes in the system monitor
<anandanbu> Pelo: Thanks for your help
<Trentster> preaction,  network-manager and network-manager-gnome are allready installed, and there is no such package called nm-applet to purge
<DARKGuy> Lol Pelo
<Grungebunny> if someone ports Konfabulator to wine i'll be a made man.
<DARKGuy> john: I could, but I don't play on the official server nor I have it here at the moment so...
<Trentster> preaction, BTW ive also installed network-manager-openvpn
<preaction> Trentster, so trying "nm-applet" in a console just sits there, even after a killall -9 nm-applet?
<DARKGuy> john: do you have WINE already installed ?
<Pelo> anandanbu, np,  if you want to make a video dvd iso you can do much the same with devede
<Geek_> Grungebunny: why would anyone need to port an app to an API? ;)
<john> yes i do DARKguy and i wasnt going for the reg servers lol
<initsix> Mr56k: im sure its easy enough to install packages, but it would be for instances where im running off of a cd or dvd, and dont/cant really install something on the hd  (work computer)
<scott__> i need help with my wireless connection in ubuntu 7.04, any help ?
<anandanbu> Pelo: is devede an app and how to install it
<DARKGuy> john: lol, just making it clear from the start :P well, that's good. You should put your WoW CD and run the install/setup program with WINE as you would in Windows. If you're on gnome you can right-click the executable and choose "Run from wine"
<zerokill88> anyone know of a good program to connect to my cellphone, other then moto4lin???
<Grungebunny> geek_ cause the widgets look good? ;)
<Pelo> !wifi | scott__  start here
<Trentster> preaction, yip, thats correct
<ubotu> scott__  start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, didn't i already tell you ? i am using vnc to connect to the machine
<dho_ragus> zerokill88: bitpim
<zerokill88> k thanks
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, also called remote desktop
<Mr56k> initsx  Gotcha
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: oh, i must have missed that
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, so, happen to know ?
<scott__> ok, thank you ubotu
<preaction> Trentster, how about nm-applet --sm-disable ?
<Pelo> anandanbu, you can do it from synaptic  just use the search feature
<Trentster> preaction, tried that as well, also just sits there
<anandanbu> Pelo:ok
<shinichizio> Okay, so I was wrong. It's telling me there's no such command as 'start.py'. Even though it's right there when I ls. Do I need to install it further somehow?
<Geek_> Grungebunny: you'd mean get konfabulator working on wine ;). whats wrong with superkaramba tho?
* Pelo curses the damn bot for taking all the credit again 
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: unfortunately with VNC you're limited.  what you can do is delete all the resolutions in xorg.conf, then it'll jsut give you the generic standard options.
<john> DARKguy: ok but im downloading the trial version to use my Cds got scratched
<Mr56k> yea I have bluetooth on my new laptop and have never been able to figure out even how to turn it on...
<Geek_> shinichizio: got python installed?
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: iv'e had to do that for non-standard resolutions like 1440x900
<Mr56k> I just got a new Krazr too :)
<shinichizio> Geek_: Yup.
<Grungebunny> Geek, I thought it was only for kde desktop and im on gnome
<shinichizio> Geek_: Er, I think so. How do I check that?
<Geek_> erm
<dice14u> kbluetoothd
<DARKGuy> john: Uh, okay. I've never tried that one since I have it on DVD, but install should be fine
<Geek_> use apt and try to instll it
<Geek_> ...
<Trentster> preaction, I always seem to get these weird and wonderfuls <grin>
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, any idea if "none" as monitor would work ?
<nickrud> shinichizio, try ./start.py (your current directory is not on the PATH)
<shinichizio> OH
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  if you install kde apps from synaptic appropriate dependencies will be installed as well
<shinichizio> Wait no.
<Grungebunny> I use gdesklets but.. they are okay.
<DARKGuy> john: also you have to make sure you have 3D acceleration activated and your correct video drivers installed
<Trentster> preaction, maybe a rm -rf / will sort it out
<Geek_> Grungebunny: i'm almost sick of saying this but KDE apps work on gnome.
<preaction> Trentster, anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg?
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: i seriously doubt that it would work.  you're going to have to simulate a monitor because VNC is going to need to see something
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: if you want to do it without that, use XDMCP or ssh -Y
<Jack_Sparrow> Trentster: Please do not post that in channel
<john> DARKguy: ok how do i make sure my 3d acceleration is activated
<Grungebunny> Pelo thats over my head atm... so is karamba cool? I need an installer thingy.
<scott__> my Linksys WMP54GX wireless card says on the ubuntu wiki site that "there seems to be no native linux driver"
<DARKGuy> john: open a terminal and type " glxinfo | grep 'rendering' " without the double quotes and if it says Yes, you're set
<faileas> Grungebunny: use synaptic or apt to install
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  you have an installer thingy,   gnome menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Grungebunny> faileas I will try
<faileas> as a bonus, future versions of superkaramba might run OS X widgets ;)
<Trentster> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, why?
<Pelo> Grungebunny, bookmark this   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Pinion_Blue> im trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on a gateway laptop and right now its saying Buffer I/O error on device hda, Logical Block 0
<Trentster> preaction, no nothing i can see in the logs
<zerokill88> dho_ragus does that support motorola v3 razr
<Pelo> Pinion_Blue, boot the cd again , from the boot menu run the cd integrity check
<ProN00b> dho_ragus, i want a solution that reuses sessions
<Trentster> you think it could maybe be related to something like beryl etc?
<dho_ragus> zerokill88: check the site and see.  i'm pretty sure it does.
<Pinion_Blue> it does that on the cd integrity check
<Grungebunny> ahh superkaramba is in the synaptic
<Grungebunny> I will try it
<scott__> i need help getting wireless to work for ubuntu
<preaction> Trentster, then i'm stumped, might want to ask someone else why nm-applet isn't working. does network-manager work?
<nickrud> Trentster, possibly because someone might believe you?
<cmhh> vocx: I checked launchpad and turned up noothing, but I'm fairly sure it's an ubuntu issue as using a gentoo livecd doesn't recreate the problem
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: ah, yeah...
<Pelo> Pinion_Blue,  if you have the hability I would try booting the cd in anotehr computer to see it it works
<scott__> i get 4 blue bars, but no internet loads in firefox
<Pinion_Blue> ok
<zerokill88> dho_ragus ok thanks
<dho_ragus> ProN00b: there's a tool called xmove that you can use that's like screen, but for X sessions.
<vocx> cmhh, interesting. You said it was an old computer. Have you tried the alternate CD?
<john> ah ok thanks it is set up DARKguy
<Mr56k> I cant wait until Gutsy is released in October. I tried the beta and all my hardware is just autodetected and installed. Even my widescreen resolution :)
<cmhh> vocx: I will as soon as it downloads
<Pelo> scott__, look up your wifi card and router card model in the forum to see if there are known problems  www.ubuntuforums.org
<pipes_mcgee> what's a good motherboard to get that has sound that will work out of the box under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trentster: Sorry, I was busy.. It gives kiddies ideas...
<Trentster> preaction, there is no "network-manager" command only thing I can see is "network-admin" how do i tell if network-manager is working?
<pipes_mcgee> or should i just get a sound card?
<scott__> yeah okay, thanks pelo
<preaction> Trentster, nevermind, was a wild guess.
<Pelo> pipes_mcgee, mobo with all intel onboard stuff work very well
<vocx> cmhh, I believe developers are very interested in this kind of problems. However in a strange way, since they prefer to get feedback from Long Term Support versions, Dapper in this case.
<zerokill88> dho_ragus you know of anyhting else
<dho_ragus> zerokill88: nope
<Pelo> pipes_mcgee, but generaly try to avoid nvidia or ati if you can manage it
<dho_ragus> zerokill88: you could always do something like `apt-cache search razr` or `apt-cache search motorola`
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > pipes_mcgee
<zerokill88> dho_ragus true i think i might thanks
<pipes_mcgee> so should I go AMD or Intel? Intel since I've never had a problem with them, but they are more expensive :/
* dho_ragus grumbles about LDAP
<Pelo> pipes_mcgee, do try asking in #hardware, personnaly I have an asus p4p800vm and it works pretty well,  mind you it's not 3years old
<Alloosh> hi guys, quick question, how to find out if my computer has a built in bluetooth device?
<pipes_mcgee> ok cool
<Pelo> Alloosh, check the makers website and look at the specs
<dho_ragus> Alloosh: lspci | grep -i blue
<e\ectro_> Has anyone had to install the marvell nic from their driver?  I symlinked the /usr/src/kernel-header linux, but the compile still fails
<druke> is there a way to get get libgtk 32 onto a 64 bit system?
<Pelo> druke,  there are ways of instlling 32 bit stuff on 64 bit os but I don't know them,  check the forum
<ootm> how can I route my openvpn traffic (adapter tap0 - 10.8.0.1 ) to the internet ( eth0 )? My traffic is getting to the box but then its not forwarding it on to eth0
* Pelo thinks he will make this his new tag line,  check the forum
<Grungebunny> pelo .. say I find a tar.gz file I want to install.. can I get synaptic or add/remove to install this for me so I don't have to mess with the details?
<ootm> I just want to forward everything from tap0 to eth0's gateway
<faileas> Grungebunny: no
<Trentster> preaction, thanks for your help anyway, much appreciated.
<nitesh> guys help me out !!! someone told me to perform shred /dev/sda and now i lost all my data
<Pelo> Grungebunny, tar.gz are source code,  if you are lucky there is an installer in it but more then likely you will hve to compile it
<faileas> ..
<Chadarius> Grungebunny: You would need to compile it yourself, but there are tools that will capture the changes and create a .deb package for you that you can use later on
<nitesh> he said if i do so i will get better hard disk performance
<Grungebunny> pelo you got a link to a page that describes compiling it ?
<nitesh> can someone help ?
<Pelo> nitesh, try asking in ##linux, they are good with hard stuff like that
<ShiftyPowers> hey does anyon here run torrents on a headless ubuntu box?
<faileas> nitesh: maybe a baseball bat...
<nitesh> Pelo: but i use ubuntu
<cereal_killer> yeah
<Pelo> Grungebunny, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<nitesh> faileas: what the ?
<ootm> nitesh, you should have checked what the command did before doing it then
<faileas> to hit the guy who told you that ;)
<trippingmonkey> ShiftyPowers: I do
<Pelo> nitesh, I,m not rying to send you away , I just don'T know how to help you  , the ppl in ##linux are very leet so they probably know better if someting can be done,
<ShiftyPowers> trippingmonkey, what software do you use?
<nitesh> ootm: yeh but is there any way now i can get data recovered now ?
<whta> hi. i recently added a new hard drive. it only shows up as accessible after going through nautilus to get to it and entering my password. How can I make it automatically accessible?
<Salphir1> hello...
<ShiftyPowers> trippingmonkey, i'm currently runniing torrentflux but I wanted some more advanced client
<ShiftyPowers> that easily supports encryption and rss feeds
<nitesh> Pelo: stfu
<Pelo> nitesh, who recommended that you do this ?
<trippingmonkey> torrentflux
<nitesh> some guy here
<ShiftyPowers> hmmm
<havocedge> lol
<trippingmonkey> oh, sorry
<ShiftyPowers> and do you have encryption enabled on it?
<Pelo> nitesh, what is your problem ? I try to get you some help and you tell me to stuff it ?
<faileas> what the hell does shred do anyway?
<dho_ragus> nitesh: there's no way to get the data back if you used shred.
<Salphir1> anyone know why my graphic card is not in use?
<nitesh> Pelo: please
<whonicca> can someone help me get my wireless usb adapter to work please.  its been driving me crazy all day =\
<nitesh> dho_ragus: naw :( :( :( :( :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<trippingmonkey> ShiftyPowers: You can run Azureus using ConsoleUI
<dho_ragus> faileas: shred writes random data in place of other meaningful data
<havocedge> yeah
<ShiftyPowers> is that what you use?
<southafrikanse> hello. I've just installed compiz-fusion. But I don't have the settings shortcut so I can configure compiz. Can somenone help me?
<ShiftyPowers> i have only bittornado running
<ShiftyPowers> which is the default
<havocedge> you can install a browser plugin for azureus
<trippingmonkey> no, i'be been happy with torrentflux moxtly
<faileas> dho_ragus: ... what kinda idiot would tell someone to do that? what kinda... never mind.
<Pelo> whonicca, I suggest you search for you usb wifi adeapter model in the forum   it's a good place for hardware specific instructions    www.ubuntuforums.org
<ShiftyPowers> but what client do you use withing torrentflux?
<nitesh> so i re-install ubuntu and forget my data i get back
<whonicca> Pelo, thanks for the suggestion but ive looked through that all day
<whonicca> this is my last resort
<faileas> nitesh: yes. next time someone tells you a command, man command FIRST.
<empath1999> anyone happen to know how i can move my /home/ directory to a different partition?:/
<Pelo> nitesh, try asking the idiot who told you to run that command if he knows how to fix it first , on the off chance
<nitesh> Pelo: please stop
<trippingmonkey> ShiftyPowers: what?
<nitesh> faileas: okay
<ShiftyPowers> torrentflux has the ability to use different clients no?
<faileas> nitesh: he has a point
<ootm> nitesh, and if your data is so important then back it up before messing with ur system
<ShiftyPowers> well i use torrentflux-b4rt
<ShiftyPowers> whic h may be different
<Salphir1> my graphic card is not in use
<reiser2> hi
<nitesh> ootm: yeah i was about to burn the dvd but my bad i did the wrong thing
<reiser2> then ubuntu takes money with Long Term Support, right ?
<Salphir1> in the restricted driver manager..
<trippingmonkey> don't know
<nitesh> thanks for all your help guys i will keep this thing in mind for future
<faileas> nitesh: look at it as a lesson. not everything everyone tells you is correct on IRC
<nitesh> faileas: yeah sure
<Pelo> whonicca, don'T dispair ask your question periodicaly and maybe someone will come in that can help, it is also better to ask specific questions with error msg and command that donT' seem to work and stuff
<nitesh> Pelo: and fuck you man. you were a real mother fucker whole the time during my stay here. asshole
<faileas> though, i must say, shred is original... i need to remember that in my list of things not to do ;)
<faileas> o0
<Pelo> ...
<faileas> on the wrong side of whose bed did HE wake up on?
* Pelo will never help anyone again 
<ootm> faileas, I think he fell outta bed onto his head!
<havocedge> oo noes
* Lunis hugs Pelo
<Lunis> Pelo, your points were valid
<faileas> Pelo: naw, your awesome
* Pelo starts weeping 
<Lunis> Pelo, and correct, no less
<faileas> What kinda idiot would do that anyway ? ;)
* nickrud hands Pelo a hanky
<Grungebunny> okay.. I installed superkaramba from synaptic I dont see anywhere it put its icon for me to run it.. ?
<Pelo> i know I said noting to this guy that would warrant this kind of reactions,  but this guy must be out of his mind
<vocx> I believe he confused Pelo... How can be sure when there are other 1000 people.
<havocedge> hes just pissed he got ownd
<faileas> Grungebunny: hmm, it should be somewhere. or try superkaramba from the run menu
<scott__> i need help installing ndiswrapper
<Svish> is there a simple program with a mic-recording-level-indicator-thingy?
<havocedge> yeah Svish
<nickrud> Pelo, brush it off, it was just a pitch high and inside ;)
<Svish> hagabaka: whats it called?
<havocedge> should under Applications and sound and video
<Pelo> scott__,  what kind of help ?
<cduby1> eclipse users around?
<solem> how can i remove entrys from the applications menu?
<Grungebunny> faileas thankyou that worked. how do I add it to a menu in icon form?
<scott__> how do i install ndiswrapper onto ubuntu 7.04  so i can run wireless
<Pelo> solem,  menu; > syustem  > prefs > main menu
<solem> those applications are no longer present at my system
<nickrud> cduby1, I use it a bit
<faileas> Grungebunny: i'd be able to tell you were i on my ubuntu box ;p
<Pelo> scott__,  can you access internet from ubuntu at all ?   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Salphir1> in the restricted manager driver..my ati driver status is "not in use"..how can i use it....
<scott__> i have internet on ubuntu too, it's wired
<scott__> but i need to use wireless in a couple of days
<nickrud> solem, right click the application bar, choose edit menu and untick them
<Pelo> scott__,  then run that command to get ndiswrapper
<solem> ok :)
<scott__> ok
<Trentster> hey all, I am trying to compile a package ./configure says it needs me to specify "  `--x-includes=DIR' " and `--x-libraries=DIR'  , does anyone know what I should be using as the DIR?
<cduby1> nickrud, I did something boneheaded and got somehow messed up the view in the default window.....I lost the editor part of it and I don't know it well enough yet to know where in the world to re-enable the view of that pane.....
* nickrud goes to start up eclipse
<scott__> type it all in the terminal Pelo?
<Pelo> Trentster, do you get that as a msg when you run ./configure or do you get that from the instalation instrcuttions
<nickrud> cduby1, I did that once
<Pelo> scott__,  yes
<scott__> ok
<cduby1> heh, how do I get it back?
<vocx> scott__, I think it is better explained in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Trentster> Pelo, I get " checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I run ./configure and the rest from the docs
<scott__> ok vocx. ill try.
<whonicca> how do i download packages manually from ubuntu mirrors so i can put them on a usb key and install em else where
<meoblast001> hello
<Pelo> Trentster,  are you trying to compile in a system with no gui ?
<scott__> i just tried downloading it thru the terminal and got "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper"
<Pelo> whonicca, with wget
<Svish> What does the Headphone jack sense in Volume Control do?
<vocx> scott__, Pelo In general, Feisty includes the ndiswrapper kernel module, so you only need to install the corresponding Utils, in this case ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  Use "aptitude search ndiswrapper" to get the available packages, but please follow the guide.
<meoblast001> i need to enable a disk, not mount, but i have no disk manager in System>Admin like the tutorial i read said i should have.... how do i activate a partition?
<Pelo> scott__, very odd put in your installation cd, trype sudo apt-get update and try the commandagain
<scott__> okay
<Trentster> Pelo, nope, its my desktop pc...
<cduby1> join #eclipse
<Trentster> Pelo, the one I am on right now
<Pelo> scott__, listen to vocx  he knows more about this then I do
* vocx always believed Pelo knew nothing about wireless issues
<cduby1> heh
<scott__> haha ok
<cduby1> oops
<RabidLockerGnome> haha cduby1
<RabidLockerGnome>  /!
<scott__> cuz i just installed and updated 7.04 today for the first time i use linux today
<nickrud> cduby1, I don't remember, and #eclipse sounds like a good idea
<Pelo> vocx, I don'T know the wifi stuff but I know how to install apackage
<Pelo> Trentster, can you get me the exact error msg please
<nickrud> cduby1, I couldn't even figure out how to loose it again ;)
<Trentster> Pelo, " checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<cduby1> heh
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  i think i know the answer to my question, just wanted to get some comments.... i went an downloaded *a bunch* of addons to my firefox, and now ubuntu has slowed down on me.  my hunch is that there is a rotton apple in the bunch that is causing the problem, although i guess its logical that the cumulative sum of the addons would alone add a lot of weight on firefox/ubuntu... my...
<mikubuntu> ...question is, is there a way to detect if one or more of the addons is operating inefficiently?  i'm thinking, i should have loaded them one at a time and checked performance issues with each addition, but since i din't do that, is there some way for me to retro-diagnose?
<Trentster> Pelo, the INSTALL says "  For packages that use the X Window System, `configure' can usually
<Trentster> find the X include and library files automatically, but if it doesn't,
<Trentster> you can use the `configure' options `--x-includes=DIR' and
<Trentster> `--x-libraries=DIR' to specify their locations."
<Pelo> Trentster, x usualy mean the x window manager  ie xserver-xorg so this is very odd, try this ,  go in synaptic see if xserver-xorg as a -dev package if so install it and try to ./configure again
<Pelo> Trentster,  ok hold on
<Grungebunny> okay super nub question... how do I get the karamba widgets ive installed onto my desktop? I see no option for this anywhere
* nickrud thinks Pelo is very good at finding packages
<havocedge> rofl
<vocx> Trentster, if you are compiling stuff you probably need Xlib and developers libraries, but you cannot guess with this stuff. Check the program documentation. They should tell you what do you need to compile.
<Pelo> Trentster,  replace DIR with /etc/X11  in that suggested command
<Pelo> nickrud, why do you say that ?
<imbecile> what is the name of the mp3 decoder plugin for k3b?
<havocedge> just search for k3b in synaptic should come up
<Pelo> Grungebunny, karamba being a kde app try asking in #kubuntu
<southafrikanse> how can I see what is running on UBuntu?
<imbecile> i tried googling "k3b mp3 feisty in google
<nickrud> Pelo, cuz you told Trentster the exact package to get
<vocx> mikubuntu, you can still remove the addons, and install them back, can't you?
<Pelo> southafrikanse, type top in the terminal or  luanch the system monitor form the admin menu
<Salphir1> can anyone tell me why my graphic card is not in use?
<Pelo> nickrud,  when compiling from source you often get told of a missing dependency but you have it ,  you need to add the related -dev package for the app to work
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi ubuntu won't recognize my new internal hd. Can someone advise pls?
<Pelo> Salphir1,  which graphic card is this ?
<Salphir1> ati 9600
<mikubuntu> vocx: ya, of course... i was just wondering if there was another way around it, spent couple hours combing through 1843 extensions listed at mozilla .. arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh....
<vocx> RootyRootRootWoo, first make sure it is detected in the system BIOS so you aren't trying in vain.
<nickrud> Pelo true. You just beat me to it. You don't know it, but you've taught me a lot, here and there. Thanks, by the way
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  how do you know it it not regonised ? my guess is that is it not mounted which is not the same
<Pelo> Salphir1, wht makes you tnnk it is not in use ?
<Trentster> Pelo, ok, great got a bit further this time, but now the error is "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<Salphir1> status in the restricted drivers manager
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks for your kind words , I sort of needed the ego boost
<RootyRootRootWoo> vocx: hi, i did a sudo fdisk -l and it showed up, i can't see it in gnome
<Grungebunny> Pelo u da man.. how long have you been using *nix ?
<Pelo> Salphir1,  that says that the driver is not in use , you need to enable it ,  the dalog box should be self explanatory about that
<meoblast001> how do i enable (not mount) a partition
<Pelo> Grungebunny, 14 months
<meoblast001> ?
<nickrud> Trentster, there's a simple formula for finding the headers: add lib to the beginning of what they say is missing (like libqt in this case) and then do apt-cache search libqt. Look for the right package with -dev at the end
<Pelo> meoblast001, not sure what you mean by enable and not mount
<Mr56k> This was asked earlier and I didn't see anyone awnser so I will ask. Is there a version of Ubuntu that comes with restricted format and drivers installed?
<vocx> RootyRootRootWoo, okay, that is good because we know it is detected, so you only need to mount it with a correct /etc/fstab file.
<Trentster> nickrud, thanks
<Salphir1> well when i try to enable it but nothing happen..
<meoblast001> Pelo: apparently i cant access my Windows Partition because its not "enabled"
<Myelin> Hello, i want to schedule hibernate after 2 hours, how do i do that?
<Pelo> meoblast001,  not write enable probably
<vocx> Grungebunny, nevertheless Pelo is like 76 year old so I presume he knows a bit or two about computers.
<nickrud> Trentster, works 90% of the time; it wouldn't have worked for the X ones of course
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<meoblast001> Pelo: write and read enable
<RootyRootRootWoo> ah. it must be mounted. It WAS an external drive but when Ubuntu didn't recognize the other new 500gig drive, I switched the two. Now it sees 500 but not the 200. I'm googling it now. Thanks
<RootyRootRootWoo> vocx:  must be mounted. It WAS an external drive but when Ubuntu didn't recognize the other new 500gig drive, I switched the two. Now it sees 500 but not the 200. I'm googling it now. Thanks
<Pelo> vocx, yes when I was a lad we had to write code on paper
<vocx> RootyRootRootWoo, no need to repeat like that, you could just issue my nickname
<vocx> RootyRootRootWoo,
<sid> What is the package name for the gd graphics library?
<genefitz> Pelo: Doesn't Ubuntu have "NTFS utilities" in the add/remove list? That is how I mounted my NTFS partitions..
<W1ZrD> What drivers can I use to get a Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter working under feisty?
<Pelo> genefitz,  no idea I usualy do it from synaptic
<RootyRootRootWoo> vcox. Thanks again. Now I really feel like a newb.:D
<Pelo> sid, so a search in synaptic for related keywords   I think gd might jsut be a little too short
<genefitz> Quick not on NTFS configurations, if the system tells yo to boot windows twice, you need to boot windows, run disk check and reload ubuntu
<whonicca> can someone explain to me how exactly does one utilize linux-wlan-ng
<Salphir1> i try to enable the graphic card many times but nothing happen...
<john> does anyone know if world of warcraft will work with this video card in feisty  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<tck> anyone get USB working under VIrtualBox in Feisty ?
<genefitz> Pelo, I believe it is available through the standard add/remove
<Pelo> Salphir1,  maybe you need to install the other drivers for ati and nvidia
<vocx> genefitz, some of those utilities are specific for ntfs-3g, normal Linux is able to mount NTFS albeit read only.
<Pelo> !ati | Salphir1
<ubotu> Salphir1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> john: should sicne it's above geforce 2 but not sure about the memory of it though
<vocx> RootyRootRootWoo, or you could spell correctly my nick
<Pelo> genefitz, I'll beleive you
<genefitz> vocx, true true..
<Pelo> Trentster, did that fix work ?
<john> kitche: thanks just wanting to know before i actually launch it here and a few hours
<RootyRootRootWoo> vocx. sorry am drunk. best time to do hardware work. apologies.
* Pelo should stop watching old Dr_Who episode while he does support, 
<genefitz> Pardon me if I am in and out of the room. I'm cooking dinner right now..
<endlessurf> haha so true so true
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: u want Dr. Who?
<Pelo> genefitz, bon apetit
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  I hve dr who, I'M getting the rest
<Myelin> Hello, how do i schedule Hibernate after 2 hours?
<spy80us> any1 can help me with ssh 'ing' into another computer on same network?
<Grungebunny> Pelo watch the firefly series instead ;)
<whta> i just installed checkgmail. any way to make it stay open without needing to keep the terminal up?
<Trentster> Pelo, the qt4 dev package is 17mbs, waiting for it to come down
<Pelo> Myelin,   menu > system > prets > power management
<vocx> Pelo, two days ago a crazy french came looking for support, but he was banned from !fr so couldn't do a thing.
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  I have those to
<endlessurf> rooty what is your favorite program?
<Pelo> vocx, ouch, why did he get banned do you know ?
<john> hey grungebunny: u ever get ur comp fixed about switching users?
<meoblast001> Pelo: i downloaded it and got Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "disk-1". still
<Pelo> Trentster,  what are you installing ?
<Grungebunny> john nope, aparently we have to wait for the next version of ubuntu
<Pelo> meoblast001,  are you running the live cd ?
<vocx> Pelo, he said it in french... hahaha But others kind of translated anglais no francais
<Myelin>  Pelo: That option only allows sleep, how do i hibernat?
<Trentster> Pelo, libqt4-dev
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: how do I pm you? I am blocked
<john> grungebunny: yea i figured that
<meoblast001> Pelo: no
<vocx> !register | RootyRootRootWoo
<ubotu> RootyRootRootWoo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pelo> meoblast001, this is very odd,  what format is your windows hdd in ?
<meoblast001> Pelo: NTFS
<Pelo> vocx, that's not the problem I block /msg
<Grungebunny> Pelo that brings up another question I had thought of.. what software is good for burning DVDs with the menu, captions etc.. for my backups?
<scott__> I'm trying to access the source list to add universe and multiverse repositories, but it says in the terminal "permission denied"
<cduby1> nickrud, heh, got it
<RootyRootRootWoo>  !register | RootyRootRootWoot
<ubotu> RootyRootRootWoot: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vocx> Pelo, I see. I thought you just didn't want to respond.
<meoblast001> Pelo: it worked with Wubi but ever since that and Hal.dll broke... well.... it wasnt been working
<Pelo> Grungebunny, devede I think you want
<hoarycripple> can someone do me a favor and write something to me (anything) using my nick?  I want to test my osd.
<spy80us> any1 can help me with ssh 'ing' into another computer on same network?
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  get the latest form the site it's got a simple menu
* Pelo needs to bac a full screeen , give me a minute 
<Mr56k> So Ubuntu was originally designed for Gnome I'm assuming since the main distro comes with it ?  I no there is Kubuntu etc.
<Pelo> meylin try the forum then I thought sleep and hibernate were the same
<vocx> scott__, you do not have to access it through the terminal. Follow System > Administratio > Software sources.
<Pelo> vocx, I usuealy tell ppl about it when they pm me
<nickrud> cduby1, what was it, for future ref
<W1ZrD> !ndisdriver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisdriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> is kubuntu gutsy gonna have kde4?
<Myelin>  Pelo: Ok.
<scott__> ok, what do i do with the system sources? i'm sorry, but i'm so lost
<Pelo> meoblast001, I think you should try and eiter reinstll hald or clean install ubuntu from a cd , that's all I hve to offer
<vocx> Pelo, I know. But you say "I don't answer private messages please talk to me in the channel" not that you've actually block them.
<mEck0> Hi! I have just installed the artwiz-fontpackage and wonder how I can change the fontsize? I want them a bit larger.
<mEck0>  I have tried to edit the theme-file and e.g. wrote like this: window.font    snap-10, but it doesn't work for these artwiz-fonts :(
<meoblast001> Pelo: already clean installed
<Pelo> Mr56k,  thers are  ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu fluxubuntu , ebuntu
<Pelo> meoblast001, can you still boot windows without problem ?
<vocx> scott__, active the universe repositories.
<mtx1> hey im trying to restore a backup from split files i use this command  sudo cat part.tar.gz* | tar xzvf-                         what am i missing i get error  sudo cat part.tar.gz* | tar xzvf-
<meoblast001> Pelo: no
<vocx> !repos | scott__ learn more
<ubotu> scott__ learn more: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<meoblast001> Pelo: i need to put a new hal.dll in place
<BlendArt> hello
<Mr56k> Yea im just wondering why the main distro comes standard with Gnome.... Say over kde and other window managers
<john> ok i have heard of ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu but not fluxubuntu WTF is that one lol
<BlendArt> is pentium 4 64-bit/
<taxman> I want to use lame on a whole directory of files. But it doesn't seem to want to take wildcards. Do I need to use shell scripts or am I missing something in the lame manpage?
<nickrud> imbecile, from looking at packages.ubuntu.com, it looks like 3.5.7
<scott__> ok thanks very much. back to more reading i gO!
<Mr56k> p4 not 64
<Pelo> meoblast001, I think that the problem is not on the ubuntu side of things, I think someting is wrong wit your windows partiton  did you try to run any linux based mantenance on it ?
<kitche> mtx1: it's becuase your using the wrong commands
<Mr56k> there is Pentium Dual cores that are though
<taxman> Mr56k: it was felt it was better to pick one
<Mr56k> lol... Ummm ok
<mtx1> isnt that the command to combine all part files into one tar.gz?
<Salphir1> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Salphir1> Reading package lists... Done
<Salphir1> Building dependency tree
<Salphir1> Reading state information... Done
<Salphir1> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<meoblast001> Pelo: no.. just file use
<taxman> Mr56k: and Gnome is considered a little easier for beginners
<kitche> mtx1: no cat will show you the binary stuff of the tar.gz
<vocx> Salphir1, I will recommend to ban you.
<Pelo> taxman,  what do youwant to do convert file to mp3 ?  would a gui app do ?   soundconverter it will let you do batches
<Salphir1> err...sorry...
<Mr56k> hmm just seems since KDE kinda has the start menu feel that would be easier
<mtx1> oh ok so how to i combine them from the dvds into one file again?
<Mr56k> ahh well.
<taxman> Pelo: yeah I'm not particular, I sort of just want to get the console app to work too though :)
<Pelo> meoblast001, I would suggest you google for "windows repair install"  and perform that proceedure
<taxman> Pelo: thanks I'll try soundconverter
<ecaandrew> hello everyone
<kitche> mtx1: you don't tar should have a extract one tar file and the rest should follow or you will have to extract each one seperately
<vocx> Salphir1, if you aren't sure of the package name use "apt-cache search <keyword>" like "apt-cache search fglrx driver"
<m1r> when i want remove packages with apt-get i get : apache2* php* etc with starts. what that means?
<taxman> welcome ecaandrew
<whonicca> can someone help me with linux-wlan-ng?
<ecaandrew> :)
<whonicca> i installed it but have no idea how to go from there
<Pelo> whonicca, don't you have a howto to follow ?
<whonicca> no
<whonicca> i dont
<Pelo> hmmm
<Pelo> vocx, do you nknow anyting about linux-wlan-ng ?
<yanger> is there any unofficial packages for pidgin yet?
<john> whonicca: try googling it first
<whonicca> ive been googling for hours =\
<vocx> whonicca, Pelo I believe it is a driver for some chipset but I would like to know if you are following a specific guide.
<whonicca> but every result is a half assed answer
<john> whonicca: dont u hate that i do same thing and come out empty handed lol
<Pelo> whonicca, help me out what does it do and where did you get the idea to install it ?
<Grungebunny> Pelo. okay I got the devede tar.bz2 file.. now can you walk me through how to install it? its opened with archive managers right now
<ker> #panas
<whonicca> Pelo, 1 sec
<eric_> anyone know why non of my mpeg or avi are playing
<whonicca> let me find the link
<eric_> i have installed everything that is covered for mm playback
<eric_> and yet over the network non of it will actually work
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  there is an installer in it , just extract the arhive,  open the terminal  cd to the unpacked folder and run  sudo ./whateverthename.sh is and you are done
<epistis> i don't mean to interrupt, but why is it that I can login to gdm with my login/pass, but a TTY says my login is invalid?
<taxman> Pelo: thanks, soundconverter is looking great
<whonicca> Pelo, vocx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb?highlight=%28prism%29
<vocx> whonicca, first thing to look for support is ubuntuforums.org millions of posts have information on hardware and how they made it work with Ubuntu.
<krammer> trying to enable desktop effects getting error the composite extension is not available
<whonicca> vocx, ive done that with the help of google
<Pelo> whonicca, ok give us a mnute to take a look
<whonicca> only half assed answers
<whonicca> thanks guys
<Pelo> krammer,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<krammer> how do i get there?
<m1r> ubuntu server 7.04 , i want apt-get remove some packages, but on list those packages have star marked after them like: apache2* php* mc* etc. what does that star means ?
<nickrud> whonicca, have you installed linux-wlan-ng-doc and looked at those?
<whonicca> that i havent done
<vocx> whonicca, no, ubuntuforums.org is better. Do not use the a** word here, thank you.
<eric_> anyone know why my codecs are all screwed up?
<taxman> krammer: /join #ubuntu-effects
<john> i feel whonicca's pains i know how it is looking all over and coming out with nothing or only half arshed answers
<cduby1> nickrud, had to grab the tab on the package explorer window, drag it below the editor, then replace it on the left side by dragging it there.....
<eric_> john ... welcome to an opensource os
<taxman> john: yeah, linux docs could use some help
<nickrud> cduby1, ah.
<epistis> i'll ask again, it's pretty busy tonight... why can i login to gdm but a text login says my user/pass is invalid
<taxman> that's the one thing the BSD's are still miles ahead on
<Pelo> whonicca,  did you do all the instrucitons in point 3.updating firmware ?
<john> thanks eric and what u mean taxman?
<meoblast001> Pelo: oh i just found your link on how to do this
<whonicca> Pelo, no
<Pelo> meoblast001, id
<eric_> BSD.. usually stands for big software developers
<Pelo> whonicca, I tink that's what you need to do with it
<whonicca> i cant apt-get anything sine im not online on that comp
<whonicca> since*
<eric_> they always have great help docs.. because only they can program stuff that can effect the OS
<epistis> i'll ask again, it's pretty busy tonight... why can i login to gdm but a text login says my user/pass is invalid
<taxman> john: you said you didn't find anything but half arsed answers. It's because of the quality of the documentation, that's what I was referring to
<epistis> (sorry, i would just like to get this solved) :\
<Pelo> whonicca,  put in your installation cd and type sudo apt-get update  then try to install sine agian
<kitche> !offtopic | eric
<ubotu> eric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scott__> how do i add universe repository and multiverse with the Software Sources program?
<erb_> Is there a program so that I can move the mouse cursor with the keyboard?
<meoblast001> Pelo: but its telling me improper instructions
<john> ah ok sorry taxman i got my head in too many things right now im half in here and half out
<eric_> kitche then why dont you tell me why all my codecs aren't decoding in totem
<meoblast001> Pelo: my system is screwed up
<Pelo> epistis,   caplocks ?
<taxman> epistis: good question. No idea, sorry.. Tried googling, I assume?
<kitche> eric_: probably because totem doesn't know about your codecs
<whonicca> Pelo, prob is i think the kernel that comes on the cd has problems with my cd rom drives, They did work via the live cd though =\
<Grungebunny> pelo.. okay installed from the .sh file.. so how do I go about running it or making an icon for it?
<epistis> nah, caps are correct
<Pelo> meoblast001, what are you tring to do atm ?
<eric_> kitche how can it not when they are installed for totem.. or mplayer
<epistis> taxman: i tried, not finding much yet..thought i'd ask here before hours of research  :x
<rockets> Anybody know a good tool for ripping video DVDs from a mounted iso? As in, it can't be a tool that only supports ripping from a real DVD rom drive
<Pelo> whonicca, I'm not telling you to boot the cd , jsut to use it to install stuff ,
<taxman> epistis: do you have odd character sets or encoding enabled?
<meoblast001> Pelo: im trying to use ntfs-config but the Enable write support for internal device are is blacked up
<whonicca> and what im saying is on the installed environment my cdroms arent working
<meoblast001> up ~out
<Pelo> Grungebunny, try restarting gnome-panel   maybe the menu just dind'T update
<whonicca> but they do work via the live cd
<epistis> i don't think so. just en-US standard
<b14ck73425> My openoffice suite will not work, every time i try and open any of the programs, it says its opening and then it doesnt, could someone help me out or give me another program thatll open .ODB files
<b52doc> Anyone else using a IRC client besides Gaim or Xchat ?
<vocx> whonicca, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<whonicca> 7.04
<epistis> taxman: i don't think so. just en-US standard (repeat to add your nick)
<Pelo> meoblast001, ok hold on this is getting a bit complicated for this busy channel
<taxman> epistis: what happens when you ctrl-alt-f4 or whatever after logging in to gmd
<whonicca> Microsoft MN510 Wireless USB Adapter is the usb adapter i am trying to install which is supported by linux-wlan-ng
<Pelo> meoblast001, join me in #Pelo
<vocx> whonicca, the link you provided to prism drivers is actually very complete. Do you have a particular question regarding it?
<epistis> taxman: /after/ logging in? just takes me to TTY4 login
<john> eric: i have found plenty of how to's and questions about the mm player in ubuntu forums have u checked those i have had a few probs with it my self i now use vlc and for music i use audacious
<whonicca> yes, i have installed linux-wlan-ng... what next =\
<Pelo> whonicca,  the next bit in that guide maybe ?
<taxman> epistis: right, does that login work then? or is that the problem?
<eric_> john i tried using vlc.. but it doesn't allow you to search on a samba network
<whonicca> im not an expert* so its pretty hard for me to interpret what they want me to do
<cduby1> eric_, what have you installed?
<epistis> taxman: that's the problem  :(   (well, i can't login after logging into gdm or even without gdm.. no text login at all)
<john> ah sorry eric never searched with samba. sorry
<taxman> epistis: ok, just making sure it was consistent
<whonicca> Pelo, u cant possibly say thiese instructions im following are rookie friendly
<numus> cduby1 more things then i can count.. i got so mad i went down synaptic and searched for divx then xvid then mpeg and installed everything that said it was a decoder
<whonicca> these*
<taxman> epistis: I know there are options to disable logins with anything but GDM. that may have happened accidentally
<numus> have vmware installing windows right now
<cduby1> numus, what's the problem you're having?
<Pelo> whonicca,  I never say such things,  but I can'T help beyong that
<numus> cduby1 let me open a file and i will show you the error message
<whonicca> i see.
<vocx> whonicca, have you checked that your particular USB device appears on the list of supported devices? How do you pretend to connect to the Internet? Have you configured encryption, like WEP or WPA?
<endlessurf> hey is anyone on here familiar with rdesktop?
<Pelo> whonicca,  when I get stuff like that , I just ualy just read what it says then copy the commands suggested and hope for the best
<epistis> taxman: hmm...god only knows where i could find such settings  :\
<whonicca> vocx, my network has no encryption, it is on the supported  devices list
<epistis> i love ubuntu to death and will stay with it to the grave, but *@$*, it's a mess.
<numus> cduby1 give me a few minutes.. installing windows xp over vmware sot he computer is lagged
<b14ck73425> amen to that
<taxman> epistis: it's only slightly less a mess than the rest :)
<epistis> hehe
<cduby1> epistis, System > Adminstration > Login Window?
<whonicca> vocx, Microsoft MN510 Wireless USB Adapter
<cduby1> numus, heh
<epistis> good news, i got dual head working!
<b52doc> How do you switch from different desktops when cube is enabled ?
<epistis> but..bad news, beryl doesn't like that
<b14ck73425> can someone help me with and openoffice problem
<numus> epistis get rid of beryl.. compiz-fusion is the upgrade
<john> epistis i know how u feel i been sometimes thinking of going to this windows thing people talk about cause its easyer then ubuntu but UBUNTU ROCKS lol
<epistis> cduby1: lemme check it again, thanks for the suggestion!
<cduby1> epistis, np
<epistis> oh, compiz-fusion is available? i'm so behind  :(
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, gnome can't see my new hd. i have no idea how to mount it. Google didn't tell me
<Falstiu1> it isn't easier, that is just a lie propagated by well paid marketers.
<numus> wtf
<vocx> whonicca, do this "lsmod" and see if a module named "prism" or "prism2_usb" appears.
<cduby1> numus, the reason I asked is that if you follow the wiki for restricted formats, it works like a charm.....I don't mess with totem because I personally find it rather without worth
<Pelo> vocx, ??? what were you doing in my private little channel ?
<RootyRootRootWoo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<whonicca> ok
<numus> cduby1 There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<BlackLiger> hey, question: Ubuntu CAN read and write to NTFS right?
<cduby1> numus, what kinda movie
<numus> cduby1 mpeg1
<cduby1> BlackLiger, yes
<BlackLiger> good. Thanks
<epistis> now, i'll also admit, shamefully, i love the vista look...but it sucks in stability and capability
<newpers> what's the package to install xen on ubuntu (x86_64)
<vocx> Pelo, just checking around. I've been doing that for ages, you know. Also IndyGunFreak did the same earlier, so it is cool.
<b14ck73425> sitck with Linux...windows = l;asgl,sabngkfdagn
<epistis> and..i *love* vista's partition resizing
<RootyRootRootWoo> BlackLiger you must install the ntfs drive. It is in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<cduby1> epistis, heh, yeah, it's os x with a fat midsection....
<cduby1> heh
<numus> cduby1 ideo codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies is what i get on divx movies
<whonicca> vocx, no
<BlackLiger> I can't be bothered totally formatting my harddrive when I have a perfectly good chunk formatted to use....... and thanks, I'll probably ask for your help doing that later
<epistis> hehe
<numus> cduby1 i have installed the restricted files
<RootyRootRootWoo> BlackLiger But then It can. From personal use it is slightly less stable than M$'s own windows explorer
<cduby1> numus, what kind of movie file is it again, sorry, I missed taht
<cduby1> that
<BlackLiger> ... actually, you know what, fuck it..., I'll format the drive
<BlackLiger> I can copy paste all the stuff I want to save ^_^
<numus> cduby mpeg1, divx
<cduby1> k
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo, still need help with your new internal hdd ?
<cduby1> numus, do you have a link with a sample that I can try
<RootyRootRootWoo> BlackLiger Try the ntfs-3g driver first
<numus> cduby1 Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<vocx> whonicca, did you install "linux-wlan-ng" with synaptic? Then do "sudo modprobe prism2_usb" this should load the module and make it work.
<numus> cduby1 these files are stored on my server computer
<cduby1> BlackLiger, yeah, what RootyRootRootWoo said.....heh
<RootyRootRootWoo> Pelo: yes please. I can see it in the terminal but not ingnome
<b52doc> I just drew 2 red lines on my desktop that wont go away lol, can anyone help me ?
<Pelo> RootyRootRootWoo,  join me in #Pelo
<whonicca> vocx, downloaded the package from ubuntu repos, put it on a pen drive, and installed it on the computer with gdebi
<numus> I just need like k-lite codec pack lol
<whonicca> will try that now
<vocx> BlackLiger, do not use the F word. I'll ban you.
<ecaandrew> question guys
<cduby1> numus, I don't use divx files.....any site I can grab one from quickly.....
<Jordan_U> !codecs | numus
<ubotu> numus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ecaandrew> how do you install a .deb file?   ** =[ embaressed face **
<epistis> ecaandrew: gdebi
<numus> Jordan_u ... already done that
<numus> jordan_u didn't do crap
<ecaandrew> awesome thanks
<epistis> or, dpkg, but trust me, use gdebi
<numus> cduby1 naa i dont have links for the files
<cduby1> numus, k, hang on
<b52doc> I held down the windows button + alt and I drew a red line across my desktop, anyone know how to make it go away ?
<Mr56k> The machines that DELL are selling with Ubuntu preinstalled.. Is that Ubuntu with Gnome or can you specify
<Jordan_U> numus, Have you installed w32codecs ?
<whonicca> vocx, ok i did the command and now it displays when i do lsmod
<numus> Jordan_U yup
<BlackLiger> sorry, vocx.... just gettin a little stressed today...
<newpers> is there an ubuntu x86_64 channel?
<Jordan_U> Mr56k, I think it's only Ubuntu with Gnome, not that it's hard to switch between Ubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-desktop package sets
<Jordan_U> newpers, No
<john> newpers: put it this way ur in it lol
<vocx> whonicca, now do "iwconfig" and see if the device appears.
<Jordan_U> numus, And the plugin for gstreamer to let you use w32codecs?
<whonicca> vocx, it reported no wireless extensions
<Jordan_U> numus, gstreamer0.10-pitfdll ?
<numus> jordan_u yes
<john> numus: did u install in in synaptics? if so did u instal most the hardware along with it under neath it?
<endlessurf> rdesktop anyone
<numus> jordan_u wait.. might not have done that
<endlessurf> ?
<numus> john yes
<john> k just checking cause i forget to do that sometimes numus
<skreet> Anyone know a quick way to see if my memory is running in Dual Channel mode?
<w30> Mr56k, Dell puts Gnome on them but there is synaptic to put whatever "either and" on them
<Jordan_U> endlessurf, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop ?
<w30> Mr56k, Dell puts Gnome on them but there is synaptic to put whatever "either and" on them
<numus> woo got vmware running now
<vocx> whonicca, seems like you may need to update the "firmware" of the device, see Section 3 in the guide. Probably you need to get those packages as .debs and install them the way you did with GDebi.
<whonicca> vocx
<whonicca> will try that out thankyou
<w30> Mr56k, opps
<desi_neo> hey any1 can help me
<john> sorry i dont know that code skreet
<endlessurf> Jordan_U, rdesktop to log on to other windoz computers, i'll check that out real quick though
<skreet> john, no problem.
<numus> jordan_u you sure you need pitfall?
<skreet> I think it's Windows...
<epistis> well, i'll be back..i'm going to try to figure out this TTY login problem. if anyone figures out a solution, please PM me.
<skreet> :-P
<Jordan_U> whonicca, Is this a broadcom chipset wireless card? ( Sorry, coming in late )
<desi_neo> helllo?
<Jordan_U> numus, To play with totem-gstreamer, Yes
<skreet> hi
<vocx> whonicca, to be fairly honest, after seeing this guide for your USB thing I wish I had one.
<Mr56k> hmm just cant decide which one to go with. Gona download the latest of either Ubuntu or Kubuntu to put on a desktop. No specific reason to go with one over the other??  Just all personal preference?
<skreet> !ask desi_neo
<desi_neo> hey can u help me skreet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask desi_neo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whonicca> vocx, u wish u had what?
<skreet> hmm
<vocx> Jordan_U, prism chipset https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb?highlight=%28prism%29
<skreet> What's the issue?
<skreet> You should just ask your question rather than ask if anyone can help you, thats what we're here for.
<whonicca> Jordan_U, Microsoft MN510 Wireless USB Adapter
<AndrewRy> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and for some reason, whenever I go to install through the version I downloaded and put on a CD, it gets to a loading screen (orange bar going back and forth), but stays on that screen for about 5 minutes, then goes onto a screen with a blinking cursor for more time (restarted before I could see if it stopped).. would this be a CD error, hardware, etc.?
<Xplicit> yes, Mr56k its possible to install both, theyve very different for the end user
<Jordan_U> skreet, Check "less /proc/meminfo"
<vocx> whonicca, one of those USB adapters, since they seem to work okay.
<desi_neo> i am new to linux thats all ,can u tel me the basic softwares that u downloaded from synaptic
<ecaandrew> if im trying to dual boot, will installing linux see "unallocated" space?
<Mr56k> but rhere is no reason to pick one over the other???
<ecaandrew> or do i need to format it?
<skreet> desi_neo: What are you trying to do, and we can probably tell you what software to use.
<john> andrewRy i had same thing it was cause the burn process didnt do it right try reburning the cd
<whonicca> vocx, is there any adapter out there that just works, plug and paly
<skreet> Jordan_U: What am I looking for?
<taxman> AndrewRy: possibly hardware. what is it old hardware? if so, you may just need to be more patient
<whonicca> play*
<Jordan_U> Andrew67, You might just need to wait longer, how much RAM / how old is this computer?
<AndrewRy> It's a brand new computer
<endlessurf> is some one familar with rdesktop set up?
<desi_neo> i want beryl for starters ,i am using ubuntu x64 7.0
<whonicca> i really dont want to go back to xp
<AndrewRy> It's brand new (less than a month, really) and has 2gigs of RAM
<vocx> AndrewRy, it may take some time to sort your hardware.
<Xplicit> this is a very general question, but is it possible to have a volume decrypt itself without having its password readable? (e.g if i run a program it will decrypt the system but without giving the password away)
<vocx> AndrewRy, specially graphics cards.
<skreet> desi_neo: One second, I followed a very useful guide when playing with beryl.  Let me see if I can find it for you.
<numus> jordan_u pitfall didn't do it
<AndrewRy> So just let it run for about 30 minutes or so?
<desi_neo> thax in advance
<taxman> AndrewRy: so you never get to the desktop?
<AndrewRy> Nope
<Jordan_U> numus, What error do you get from totem?
<skreet> desi_neo: Acutally, what kind of video card?
<desi_neo> nvidia 6200 le
<AndrewRy> I'll try waiting for a bit and see if that works, thanks a lot.
<vocx> AndrewRy, maybe you need the alternate installation CD. Or force the Safe graphics mode upon startup.
<skreet> desi_neo: Good, nvidia works much better than ATI for this stuff.
<AndrewRy> Okay, if nothing works, I'll order a CD and just wait for it to come and try that.
<desi_neo> oh wow i am lucky thanx
<skreet> desi_neo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<cduby1> numus, you still here?
<skreet> desi_neo: NOt the one I followed, but looks to be good.
<numus> jordan_h Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<skreet> desi_neo: ubuntuguide.org is your very, very, very good friend.
<numus> cduby1 ya
<desi_neo> okok thanx
<vocx> whonicca, well, yours seems pretty straight forward. The usual ones are Atheros, Intel, Ralink, Broadcom chipsets. I will keep in mind Prism.
<cduby1> numus, if you want, you can pm me and we can try to work it out......
<skreet> Jordan_U: When I less /proc/meminfo, what am I looking for that'll tell me if it's using Dual-Channel or not?
<Jordan_U> numus, Strange, I can view Xvid fine
<numus> jordan_u could it be because of samba?
<newpers> when doing an aptitude search, what does the p or v prefix symbolize?
<AndrewRy> Hmm, would a Intel Core 2 Duo be 64-bit or "Standard personal computer" on the download page?
<john> i can use xvid and divx and avi here too numus
<Jordan_U> skreet, I don't know, if it's not obvious it may not be available there, it was just a suggestion.
<vocx> whonicca, when we talk about the "chipset" we refer to the integrated circuit reported by the Operating system. Talking about brands or models is meaningless information.
<skreet> Jordan_U: Oh, okay. Yeah nothing obvious. I'll keep digging :)  Thanks for the suggestion anyhow!
<Jordan_U> numus, I wouldn't expect it to give that error if it were
<numus> let me copy a file to this computer and try
<ac-town> Hey
<vocx> AndrewRy, your system is 64-bit, but you can use the Standard without problems.
<ac-town> How do i disable other sound cards
<ac-town> i have 3 cards that are comming up but only one is used
<AndrewRy> Okay, wasn't sure if that might be causing it.. thanks. I'll go try installing again.
<ecaandrew> so to install a .deb do i need to sudo?
<vocx> ac-town, hmmm... with alsa? Check the sound settings, it list all detected devices.
<ecaandrew> or how do i install a .deb file
<ecaandrew> sorry
<ac-town> yes also
<ac-town> alsa*
<vocx> ac-town, it is funny since some people can't use a single card and, you have three?
<john> ecaandrew: go to google and type in hwo to install a .deb file in ubuntu
<ecaandrew> john: okay =[
<vocx> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ac-town> its odd, sometime it outputs but some times it dosent
<john> ecaandrew its what i do first
<skreet> ecaandrew: It's dpkg -i [.deb file] 
<skreet> ecaandrew: But that will not resolve dependancies, and theres other tricks to do that.. of which I dont know.
<skreet> I try to stick with repos whenever possible.
<ecaandrew> skreet: thanks! :D
<skreet> ecaandrew: Np.
<vocx> skreet, it should resolve dependencies. That's the reasoning behind .deb packages.
<cduby1> ecaandrew, yeah, stick to the repos......
<skreet> vocx: dpkg -i will resolve deps?
<desi_neo> hey plz help i was trying to install beryl ,but it does not go beyond this Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<skreet> desi_neo: Where do you see that?
<Mr56k> where is a good place to go to learn how customize look and feel/ skin the Gnome interface ??
<skreet> During the apt-get install?
<vocx> skreet, maybe if the package was poorly built then it won't... now you made me doubt.
<skreet> vocx: Haha, planting the seed of doubt since 1986.
<desi_neo> in the terminal
<ac-town> How would i disable some sound card
<skreet> desi_neo: I think you have to use a capital Y... but I could just be crazy.
<john> anyone help i am trying to install and get to run a chillfactor logitech xbox 360 style game pad i plug it it it turns on then off it works fine on my cousins xp but wont on mine i do lsusb it reads its there and turns it on then it shuts off anyone have any ideas i have forumed and googled nothing yet i have seen
<john> oops i plug it in it turns*
<desi_neo> TRIED THAT TOO ,DOES NOT WORK
<skreet> hehehe it it it.
<skreet> sorry, probably not helpful.
<Oliazk> question -- is there anyway i can make a new /etc/network/interface file?
<vocx> desi_neo, that was a joke from skreet ... calm down.
<skreet> desi_neo: That's really wierd.. usually just hit Y and press enter...
<desi_neo> ok
<faileas> Oliazk: with a text editor?
<john> skreet yea i sen that aftr i sent it lol
<skreet> vocx: I really wasn't joking....
<JzaMedia> Can somebody help me with the commandline howto restart X
<skreet> vocx: That's the sad part :(
<Oliazk> faileas: i messed mine up
<Oliazk> faileas: trying to get my rt2500 card to work
<faileas> ouch
<faileas> ...
<faileas> damn ralinks
* faileas shakes a fist
<desi_neo> can any1 help ,what should i do now
<faileas> i have problems with that too
<skreet> JzaMedia: You probably want to restart GDM if you're using a default install.
<skreet> JzaMedia: Which would be 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Oliazk> feel the same
<skreet> JzaMedia: GDM = Gnome Display Manager
<JzaMedia> yes
<JzaMedia> thnx skreet
<Oliazk> if i had money i would get a different minipci card but i am broke
<skreet> Np.
<endlessurf> rdesktop set up help
<faileas> john: maybe you need a driver
<Oliazk> does anyone have a clean /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Oliazk> well not empty but yeah
<desi_neo> hey can any1 help
<john> faileas where would i look for one to go with ubuntu
<faileas> donno
<skreet> Oliazk: I think it's just: auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<skreet> Oliazk: Where , = enter
<john> kk i will go to google  didnt think bout a driver
<skreet> But I'm not 100%
<Grungebunny> okay trying to play a movie and I get this error "Totem cannot lay this type of media (dvd) bla bla dont have the appropriate plugins to handle it" where do I find the necessary plugins ?
<skreet> Grungebunny: I believe there's a guide on DVD playback on ubuntuguide.og
<skreet> *org
<faileas> john: it works on windows cause it already has a driver. it quite simple really ;)
<Oliazk> hmm i see i will try cause my lo is missing
<vocx> john, that fact is that hardware needs drivers, if there is no driver for Linux, it won't work. Complain to microsoft for programming drivers only for windows and not Linux.
<skreet> Grungebunny: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<desi_neo> hey geniuses help me out here
<skreet> desi_neo: I'm sorry, but you've stumped me :(
<skreet> (Doesn't make much sometimes....)
<vocx> !patience | desi_neo
<ubotu> desi_neo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<john> LMAO nice one vocx i might do that lol and thnks faileas
<Oliazk> i am so happy i have multiple computers even if they are not all great
<desi_neo> ok i am sorry
<skreet> Oliazk: Yep, multiple pcs rocks, esp since i'm always working on one lol
<Oliazk> yeah i usually leave this old laptop runing irc and pidgin
<desi_neo> ok tell me how to do this
<desi_neo> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<skreet> desi_neo: Open Synaptic (one sec
<desi_neo> ok
<vocx> john, it is not a joke. It is a legitimate solution to call the manufacturer on such queries. You are a concerned customer even if you do not use Microsoft products, you still bought the hardware.
<Mr56k> night everyone... Later
<Pelo> !mount > RootyRootRootWoo
<skreet> Settings > Repositories (Might be different on 7.04)
<Pelo> !fstab > RootyRootRootWoo
<skreet> I'm using 6.10 so I'm not 100% on where the option is
<john> i knwo vocx and i will i just thought it was funny is all i plan on calling first thing monday morning
<skreet> but it says something like 'Community maintained open source software'
<thecross> hello!  How can I run an integrity check on a DVD?
<skreet> after you make repo changes you have to do Reload
<Oliazk> does anyone know of a guide for rt2500 that possibly works with festy fawn?
<newpers> i'm using apt-get and it's hanging at 99% [Working] .  is there anythign that i can tail to monitor what exactly it's doing?
<vocx> john, :)
<desi_neo> ok thanx skreet
<skreet> desi_neo: No prob.
<vocx> Oliazk, what about the rt2x00 rt2500 drivers, I thought they were open source.
<Oliazk> vocx, i havent been able to even connect to my network using them
<Oliazk> vocx, though i could be doing something wrong
<desi_neo> hey thanx skreet ,it started yapeee
<ProN00b> can i somehow tell my x server that there is no physical screen attatched so it doesn't limit the screen resolutions ?
<Oliazk> last time i was able to use my card was with the ralink drivers and program and only seem to work wit that
<skreet> desi_neo: Excellent.
<Message_> uggg
<vocx> Oliazk, maybe you need updated firmwares. And what about ndiswrapper?
<Grungebunny> okay I followed the guide to get dvds playing but now I get this error "totem could not play dvd:/ There is no plugin to handle this movie. why is this?
<Message_> sometimes my computer starts to run very slowly to the point where i cant do anything
<john> grungebunny is it a real dvd or a ripped dvd?
<Message_> any suggestions on how to figure what the problem is?
<vocx> Grungebunny, restart the computer. It works in Linux too!
<Grungebunny> john a real one
<Oliazk> vocx, firmware i not sure about havent seen anything about firmware update on the ralink site
<Grungebunny> vocx lol okay
<john> grunegbunny: have u installed the w32codes?
<Oliazk> vocx, and niswrapper i havent tried
<Grungebunny> john I installed whatever the guide told me to lol not sure if they were w32
<Grungebunny> let me reboot then see
<newpers> why does apt-get keep hanging when i try to install ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64
<Oliazk> vocx, i was going to try ndiswrapper next but i dont really want to
<newpers> when i try apt-get install again, it starts at 68%
<newpers> how can i clear what i've done previously
<thecross> hello!  How can I run an integrity check on a DVD?
<vocx> Oliazk, I wouldn't follow so closely the Ralink site. I have more confidence in Ubuntu guides in the wiki pages or ubuntuforums.org information.
<bullgard4> I have joined a certain channel. Ho wcan I establish if it is in the Freenode or the OFTC network?
<john> newpers only way i know how to clear what u have done is by sudo apt-get remove what all u have done
<faileas> erm
<faileas> look at the server tab in your client? ;)
<vocx> newpers, seems like a corrupted package or database. I believe all .deb are stored somewhere in /var/cache/apt or something. So you may try erasing it manually and then see if it works.
<newpers> vocx: thanks
<desi_neo> hey i have a flash problem too
<newpers> also, is there a mirror i can use to insall from instead
<desi_neo> i cant download flash player
<Oliazk> vocx, the only thing i follow on that site might be the downloads for drivers
<Penguinsaremyfri> Somebody able to help me with accessing gmail with evolution or thunderbird?
<faileas> Penguinsaremyfri: gmail has a greathowto on it
<Penguinsaremyfri> I followed it, but still cannot access it
<vocx> !flash | desi_neo
<ubotu> desi_neo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vocx> !flash64 | desi_neo
<ubotu> desi_neo: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<desi_neo> thanx a lot ubutu
<vocx> !thanks | desi_neo
<ubotu> desi_neo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<desi_neo> u r a bot
<desi_neo> really
<Penguinsaremyfri> Thunderbird and evolution cannot access pop.gmail.com
<desi_neo> ???
<Ahadiel> desi_neo: u-"bot"-tu
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  yes they can
<vocx> !bot | desi_neo
<ubotu> desi_neo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, yep, they can
<Penguinsaremyfri> Not in my case, that is what I need help on
<desi_neo> hey common u r human right
<Penguinsaremyfri> I set everything up exactly the way gmail said
<vocx> Pelo, oh man, the RootRootRoot guy just left. Did we help him?
<faileas> did he ask anything?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  for gmail, go to the gmail site check out how to enable pop access , when looking for client specific instrucgions use others
<Pelo> vocx, of cource
<Penguinsaremyfri> did that
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, did you enable it on the ports it said.....
<Penguinsaremyfri> yeah
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  did you select the correct security ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I think the problem might be me using a proxy to access the dial up on my desktop
<Penguinsaremyfri> I did it exactly like the tutorial said
<vocx> Penguinsaremyfri, do you have some firewall enabled?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have set it up on windows before
<Penguinsaremyfri> no
<Penguinsaremyfri> not unless ubuntu comes with one
<cduby1> did you use your mail addy as the user?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  you need to select ssl autentication and
<somerandomguy12> is there a way to make all desktop icons a certain size? individually resizing them is a pain
<cduby1> yeah, use ssl and port 995
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  and this is how you enter your pop server   pop.gmail.com:995
<Penguinsaremyfri> port and ssl set
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, and the smtp serversmtp.gmail.com:465
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  you also need to enable pop access in gmail
<Penguinsaremyfri> done
<Penguinsaremyfri> done
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, then it should work
<cduby1> smtp.gmail.com I used is 587
<Penguinsaremyfri> failed to connect to server pop.gmail.com
<Pelo> cduby1,  might varry from account to account
<cduby1> pelo, yep
<vocx> Penguinsaremyfri, contact GMail support directly then, or check in Launchpad for a know issue. You say you have dial-up and proxy? That is not a common configuration I believe.
<HazTheSpaz> Hello everyone, Does anyone know how i can get my Recording to work, I went all over the Forums and posted a Thread but no help. Thx
<Penguinsaremyfri> Well, i use my desktop to dial in, and access the internet on proxy software on my desktop
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  are you sure you enterned your password correctly ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> It never even asked for a password
<Penguinsaremyfri> Could not even find the server
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  some ppl have had better luck using audacity to record then just soundrecorder
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, is your dns setup right?
<Frem> Does anyone know if a Deb for the latest Clearlooks version (the one in Gutsy) is available for Feisty?
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, Teamspeak doesnt work all that well
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  you'Re suppose to enter your password in the account info in evolution
<Penguinsaremyfri> idk about dns
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  so it works just not well ?
<taxman> anybody know why gaim wouldn't have the spanish characters by default? I see ?? for accented characters, etc
<Penguinsaremyfri> Where do I put my password in gmail?
<Pelo> taxman, you'd have to ask in #gaim or #pidgin
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, in evolution you mean ?
<vocx> Frem, naturally, not officially, until Gutsy is released it could be backported. But I believe there are webpages that give the latest packages, use them at your own risk.
<HazTheSpaz> Nope, i mean....it works on Windows but then when im on Ubuntu and dont want to change OS it doesnt work
<cduby1> Penguins, are you using tbird or which one
<Penguinsaremyfri> oops.. well, yeah, evolution or preferably thunderbird
<HazTheSpaz> Its terrible quality
<spanglesontoast> hey
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, open terminal ,  type aslamixer  , select capture at the top of the window, make sure your sliders are up and not muted ( just below the slider)
<cduby1> Penguins, can you get to gmail in a browser?
<Error_> arggg
<Penguinsaremyfri> yeah
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know a way to chkdisk without windows xp ?
<Error_> what is kswapd0?
<spanglesontoast> I want to be able to write to my usb hard drive
<spanglesontoast> and ntfsfix doesn't work
<Error_> some reason my computer just freezes. i think its when i try to do too much at once
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, open your gmail account in evolutions,  in both the smpt and pop tabs there should be a place for your password
<cduby1> Penguins, can you get a response from a ping to pop.gmail.com?
<vocx> spanglesontoast, I believe the utility is called "fsck". The drive must not be mounted.
<Pelo> spanglesontoast, what os ir your usb hdd ?
<endlessurf> need rdesktop help anyone.....
<drgeb> I am using ThuderBird what application can I use to be able to POP my yahoo Mail ???
<spanglesontoast> ntfs
<Penguinsaremyfri> pinged, got unknown host
<illriginal> Anyone know how to get a Motorola SLVR to be recognized by Ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't have an os on it
<desi_neo> hey is there a better chat client than this
<vocx> !who | cduby1 Penguinsaremyfri
<cduby1> what are you using?
<ubotu> cduby1 Penguinsaremyfri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pelo> drgeb, check the yahoo mail help and see what instrucgions thy have for using pop3 cleint
<cduby1> vocx, my bad
<Pelo> spanglesontoast, my mistake I meant file system
<Pelo> desi_neo,  we donT' knwo what you are using
<desi_neo> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<vocx> drgeb, I think some instances of Yahoo mail charge you to give you access to POP. Well this was true years ago. I currently do not know for sure.
<cduby1> desi_neo, gaim
<Pelo> desi_neo,  you can install xchat  , as oppose to xchat-gnome,  check in the add/remove menu
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: cannot ping pop.gmail.com
<desi_neo> well gaim can be used to chat here
<spanglesontoast> ah it's fixed
<spanglesontoast> :D
<drgeb> thanks V
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, k
<HHP2K> desi_neo: Pidgin is better than Gaim
<desi_neo> xchat from synaptic
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: any clue?
<HHP2K> Allows you to filter out all the join/leave notifications :P
<cduby1> is Pidgin in the feisty repos?
<cduby1> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
* HHP2K gets angry at bold outstanding frequent useless notifications.
<vocx> desi_neo, that xchat-gnome was a odd version from 6.06 Ubuntu. Now xchat is recommended.
<desi_neo> thanx
<desi_neo> i am doing it
<desi_neo> thanx again
<newpers> what source do i need to add to sources.list to get xen 3.1
<vocx> HHP2K, we actually need more factoids!
<HHP2K> Oh wow, what the hell happened with aol and gaim that made them change their name?
<illriginal> Anyone know if it's possible to get Motorola SLVR to work with Ubuntu?
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know why I cannot ping pop.gmail.com?
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, you want to take this to another dialog window?
<DARKGuy> HHP2K: I don't know about AOL, but gaim was forced to change its name because of the confusion with AIM (AOL Messenger)
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: if you want
<vocx> HHP2K, AOL didn't wanted the AIM part in.
<HHP2K> Penguinsaremyfri: Because gMail secretly is jealous of you and is trying to thwart your seemingly innocent plans.
<dystopianray> Penguinsaremyfri: try a traceroute
<HazTheSpaz> When recording do i need IEC958 on?
<Penguinsaremyfri> chase route?
<cduby1> Penguinsaremtfri, you can open one with me if you want
<HHP2K> AOL are a bunch of losers.
<Penguinsaremyfri> trace*
<HHP2K> Though I do like Pidgin.
<vocx> Pidgin is not AOL
<HHP2K> I know
<HHP2K> I was referring to the name.. over gaim.
<HHP2K> I like Pidgin more.
<HazTheSpaz> Gaim have a bunch of plugins thought like Xfire
<HazTheSpaz> Wait...
<HazTheSpaz> nvm
<HazTheSpaz> Pidgin has them too
<vocx> newpers, I can see in my current 7.04 install that there are utils for xen 3.0, not 3.1. So you will have to wait for the next Ubuntu version or get xen from source.
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, it will do exactly that.....show you the hops between you and your destination
<HazTheSpaz> Anyway,  Do i need IEC958 on when recording?
<dystopianray> HazTheSpaz: no
<HazTheSpaz> alright
<HazTheSpaz> thank
<HazTheSpaz> you
<Ashfire908> i just installed a packege that has a menu link but i can't find it in the menuu manager.
<vocx> Ashfire908, sometimes you need to restart the Gnome Desktop altogether.
<shinichizio_> Gah! I can't figure out how to run this program. Anyone familiar with OpenRPG?
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby: did you not get my pm?
<Pelo> vocx, just restarting gnome-panel wiill do
<Ashfire908> vocx: login-out or restart?
<vocx> Pelo, thanks for the info.
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, is your nick registered?
<Ashfire908> Pelo, how do i do that
<Penguinsaremyfri> no
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  jsut restart  gnome-panel
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, need to
<endlessurf> rdesktop anyone?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: HOW?
<cduby1> !register > Penguinsaremyfri
<Pelo> endlessurf, it helps if you ask a specific queston
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: well, do you know why I cannot ping?
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  terminal   gnome-panel restart
<endlessurf> i want to set up the username and password so i don't have to enter them in all the time
<vocx> shinichizio_, sorry, not familiar. Have you tried browsing the gaming subforums at ubuntuforums.org
<endlessurf> but i can't seem to enter it in correctly
<Oliazk> grr i despise rt2500 so much
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, I don't know enough about your setup to be able to tell much of anything at this point......
<Penguinsaremyfri> hmm. thanks anyways
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, that's why you need to register your nick....
<shinichizio_> No, I should try that.
<Pelo> endlessurf, I donT' knwo about rdesktop, you can try in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , use the search feature to look for info already posted
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, then we can try it in another window
<endlessurf> Pelo, can you help?
<vocx> Penguinsaremyfriends, that is a cool nick
<Pelo> endlessurf, read up a feww lines
<cduby1> heh, it is kewl
<cduby1> long, but kewl
<HHP2K> cduby1: How do you register a nickname? I'm just on here through pidgin, never bothered for that.
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, I got Audacity and the record wont work
<cduby1> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, usb mic ?
<HazTheSpaz> nope
<cduby1> HHP2K, you get that?
<HazTheSpaz> why, do i need one?
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  did you try the alasmixer thing I told you about ?
<Ashfire908> Pelo, that only gave me an error
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  try restarting the the os then
<vocx> endlessurf, it is very easy to set autologin. It is right there in the System menu > Administration or something. It shouldn't take you long.
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, can you give a little more info about your network setup.....
<HHP2K> cduby1: I got it
<cduby1> k
<anothrguitarist> /!register
<anothrguitarist> er
<Pelo> anothrguitarist,   /nickserv help register
<anothrguitarist> ty
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with UBUNTU?
<HazTheSpaz> yes
<HazTheSpaz> All were 100
<vocx> illriginal, what is a MOTOROLA SLVR ?
<illriginal> cell phone.
<illriginal> linux based.
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, and the little mute button at the botom of each slider ?
<endlessurf> pelo, system/prefs../remotedesktop if for the local macine
<illriginal> but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: I tried to register, did you get my pm?
<Pelo> endlessurf,  I do not know anyting about rdesktop
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, yep
<hollowlife1987> can someone help me get a gnome-session with tightvncserver, i can get it just when i do the keyboard layout or something is messed up
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, what mute button all i see is 100<>100
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, yeah, I got all your messages
<benanz1> can anyone recommend a good MP3 player that does OGG and is Ubuntu-compatible?
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with UBUNTU?
<Floker> how can i lock a user in his own home directory?
<dystopianray> Floker: chroot
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  just below the sliders , there is a littel doty type box thing , above the name ofthe bar,  type M to toggle them on and off
<Floker> dystopianray, how do i do this exactly?
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  there are also more sliders then can appear on the one scrren use the arrows tosee all of them
<vocx> hollowlife1987, is tightvnc installed in Ubuntu? Are you trying to hook two Ubuntu machines? I personally have no experience but it is interesting nevertheless.
<kyncani_> benanz1: you mean an electronic device, ipod-like ?
<dystopianray> Floker: google around for info
<benanz1> kyncani_: yes
<Floker> kk ty
<benanz1> I don't care about video, my main req. is that it does OGG and will sync using Rhythmbox, banshee etc.
<kyncani_> benanz1: i had a samsung mp3 player once, was good, seen as an usb disk and did ogg and mp3.
<hollowlife1987> vocx:i installed vncserver and tightvncserver via apt-get, i tryed it connecting from my windows machine which is what im trying to do mainly but i also tryed a local connection on the same machine and keyboard layout was messed up
<hollowlife1987> like i type s it would display b
<vocx> illriginal, please change your question to give more information, explicitly saying it is a cell phone and saying it is Linux based. I hope you have browsed ubuntuforums.org and checked motorola's webpage. Sorry I can't give you more help.
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, all i see are 8 things
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, is that all of them?\
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, 8 sound about right
<benanz1> do you remember if your could sync with the filemanager?  or did it use some crazy db file like an iPod.  I'd really like the syncing process to be scriptable
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, but did you select  "capture" in the third line from the top ?
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, yup all 100 and IEC is on and i chose Mic since the mic is in back of the comp
<kyncani_> benanz1: it was seen as an usb disk, all you had to do was copy/delete the songs on it :)
<benanz1> that's good.  That's what I want.  Do you remember the name?
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, it says Capture All
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, ok
<dystopianray> benanz1: you can put rockbox on an ipod and it'll play ogg/flac/mp3/etc.. and will play files directly from the disk
<Penguinsaremyfri> cduby1: did you get the message about my setup?
<HazTheSpaz> Pelo, is that all?
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  that,s the best I could do for you, maybe you can find more help in the forum
<HazTheSpaz> Alright
<HazTheSpaz> Thanks
<HazTheSpaz> ^^
<kyncani_> benanz1: well, that was maybe three years ago, but if i had to buy one now, i would check samsung's spec
<cduby1> yep
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, yep
<benanz1> dystopianray: I tried iPodLinux but was having a terrible time with stability, plus it could only play OGG up to like Q4 quality.  Is Rockbox better?
<dystopianray> benanz1: ipodlinux is terrible, rockbox is better
<kyncani_> benanz1: it was a samsung yp st5 (at the time)
<bethany> anyone here use apache ?
<falcon8967> I need a completely python written only-text webbrowser in order to acess the internet trough telnet(i cant compile stuff in that connection).
<benanz1> kyncani_: yes, I think I will check out the Samsung line.  I've also heard Cowon does good devices.  Any experience with them?
<dystopianray> bethany: i do
<faileas> falcon8967: i'm not entirely sure you know what your talking about
<Pelo> falcon8967,  would you like fries with that ?
<kyncani_> benanz1: nope, but i was using a script to delete and readd songs to my samsung :)
<dystopianray> falcon8967: why does it have to be python?
<faileas> telnet is a client
<bethany> dystop do you know where there is a system log for apache
<falcon8967> fries would be great
<falcon8967> :D
<falcon8967> faileas yes i know
<dystopianray> bethany: /var/log/apache2/
<Pelo> falcon8967,  try google
<dystopianray> bethany: assuming you are using apache2
<bethany> ok thanks :)
<falcon8967> Pelo i tried
<benanz1> kyncani_: thanks, I'll check it out.
<falcon8967> =/
<vocx> hollowlife1987, I installed a virtual machine, with windows as Host and Ubuntu as guest. And I used the Ubuntu client to view the Windows server in a never ending loop.
<faileas> falcon8967: why python?
<bethany> yes apache2
<bethany> one more question while I'm here lol
<faileas> why not a text client from a package?
<Pelo> falcon8967,  maybe the ppl in #python might know one
<bethany> how do I make my server turn on with the same ip every time :|
<falcon8967> Pelo thx.
<faileas> bethany: static IPs
<krzee> order a static ip from your ISP
<hollowlife1987> vocx, i have ubuntu on a seperate machine, i want to start the server from ssh then use vnc to access the gui when i want to
<dystopianray> bethany: on your lan or on the internet?
<bethany> on my lan
<krzee> konam, werd im in .do too
<benn92647> can some tell me how to completely purge firefox
<hollowlife1987> bethany, do you have the server set to use a static ip?
<konam> krzee nice :)
<dystopianray> bethany: use a static ip or configure a permanent dhcp lease
<bethany> most of the time it goes on 192.168.1.3 but sometimes .7
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<vocx> benn92647, the flash plugin didn't work?
<spanglesontoast> cedega seems to fail on 3d accel even though I have fglrx installed
<bethany> ok that would be in my router settings right ?
<benn92647> firefox is the most worthless peice of junk ever
<spanglesontoast> am I doing it wrong ?
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with UBUNTU?
<dystopianray> illriginal: what is it?
<krzee> its a phone
<benn92647> ---vocx it did the same thing it did last time, it worked until i shut down my computer now it doesnt
<dystopianray> bethany: you'd want to set a static ip ont he server itself
<vocx> illriginal, please change your question to give more information, explicitly saying it is a cell phone and saying it is Linux based.
<bethany> alright thank you
<krzee> illriginal, work for what?
<bethany> later guys
<benn92647> bye beth
<illriginal> krzee, to add songs onto my phone from PC via usb.
<krzee> illriginal, o i must not have a slvr then cause i cant find a media player on it
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, http://www.youngzsoft.net/ccproxy/client-gmail.html
<benn92647> can someone tell me how to purge firefox please...is it aptitude purge firefox?
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, try that
<dystopianray> benn92647: why do you want to purge it?
<krzee> oh i have a v3, sorry i cant help
<vocx> benn92647, seems like a very simple problem... Something is not being saved correctly in your profile or a symlink is broken. Better ask IndyGinFreak another day. But don't talk bad about Firefox. Yes purge it if you want.
<benn92647> i ahte firefox..maybe you all love it but it has been a massive hell for me
<cduby1> Penguinsaremyfri, just make sure to substitute the IP address for your proxy server in place of their 192.168.0.1 one they have
<benn92647> becuase it refuses to stay working
<vocx> benn92647, are you using 64 bit distribution?
<benn92647> no 32 bit fiesty
<Jordan_U> benn92647, In what way? ( and whatch your language )
<dystopianray> benn92647: what exactly is the problem with firefox?
<benn92647> i didnt curse
<ResPiDeR> I'm setting remote desktop control in System -> Preferences... in that window I set a password, but when I try to connect, the password is wrong, no matter what password I try... I did retype and rechecked the password...What can this be?
<vocx> Jordan_U, dystopianray he's been having problems getting flash to work properly.
<cduby1> chalcedny, kewl nick.... :-)
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Ah, flash is horribly unstable
<benn92647> ---dystopianray it took me indygunfreak and nickrud 2 days to get it working and then i shut down my computer and tried it again and flashplayer once again wont play sound
<benn92647> ----jordan_u is there a stable alternative
<vocx> ResPiDeR, what are you using as server, and which as client?
<benn92647> I hear gnash is great..but i cant find anywhere to get  the install packet
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Not really, you can try Gnash, or for videos play the .flv files in totem
<vocx> !gnash | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<nickrud> dystopianray, the last iteration was purging firefox and flashplugin-nonfree, letting firefox install flash from the web, and setting up aoss output in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc. Didn't work, until benn92647 rebooted
<dystopianray> nickrud: i thought flash9 used alsa?
<Jordan_U> benn92647, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<benn92647> ----hi nickrud....yeah it crashed again
<Jordan_U> dystopianray, It does
<paotzu> thanks for the advice yesterday all, I have all kinds of good stuff working now
<nickrud> dystopianray, ah, I wasn't aware of that. Anyway, that's what worked for a moment
<c0llin> hello
<vocx> Either way Firefox is great, and it can show LaTeX code with a plugin, you just wait for it.
<benn92647> ---jordan_u do i need to remove flashplayer so i dont end up with a conflict
<Jordan_U> benn92647, I don't think so, I think you can switch with update-alternatives, but I am not sure
<benn92647> ----dystopianray....we had it rolling i was so excited then when i cam on right now it wont work
<benn92647> ---jordan_u ok
<dystopianray> benn92647: is flash the only thing that doesnt'w ork?
<benn92647> ----dystopianray howwould i check the others
<dystopianray> benn92647: well havey ou noticed other things strangely not working or crashing or having other issues?
<benn92647> -----dystopianray no it is just firefox and sound not working on it
<Jordan_U> benn92647, You can test firefox with plugins disabled by running "firefox -safe-mode"
<benn92647> ---jordan_u rythmbox works great
<c0llin> could anyone help with mdadm segfaulting?
<Floker> i just installed apache and mysql, do they automatically start when my server is rebooted?
<benn92647> -----jordan_u ok im am game for anything thatwill fix this permenantly
<Penguin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<paotzu> floker: just to sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start
<Floker> what about mysql?
<paotzu> floker: mysqld has a /etc/init.d/ command too
<nitis> ,NN,M
<Floker> and where do i put these commands? (sry for being a noob ^^)
<paotzu> floker: never a need to restart linux except for kernel upgrades
<dystopianray> Floker: they are automatically started when you reboot
<nickrud> Floker, they should already be running
<Ashfire908> ugh that didn't work
<Floker> nickrud, they are, indeed
<benn92647> does anyone know a site that isnt using stupid flashplayer
<paotzu> floker: as well, if you ever need to make changes to apache config, you can do /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<Floker> dystopianray, thats good. where is the file that causes that? (so i can double check and see what other services are started)
<xtknight> c0llin, try running it with sudo?
<dystopianray> Floker: /etc/rc3.d/
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Many of them, what kind of site do you mean in particular? :)
<Floker> okay, thank you all very much
<dystopianray> Floker: actually it's /etc/rc2.d/
<nickrud> Floker, if you're interested, the scripts linked in /etc/rcS run first at bootup, then /etc/rc2.d.
<Shaddox> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server using a normal Ubuntu liveCD?
<Floker> k
<paotzu> Shaddox: you can get it going to the point to do a net install in a pinch afaik
<dystopianray> Shaddox: you can install the packets from ubuntu server after you install ubuntu
<benn92647> i want a site to watch movie videos...i havent tried to see if its a firefox issue or a flashplayer issue
<c0llin> xtknight: mdadm segfaults on boot
<xtknight> c0llin, let me see if i have this right: you installed RAIDs (or LVMs?) via the Alternate cd, and now you can't booT?
<benn92647> -----Jordan_u  i want to see if its a flashplayer issue or a fire fox issue so i need sound
<Shaddox> I dunno what all that stuff means, "No" would have worked.
<Shaddox> Thanks!
<Shaddox> Time to download ubuntu server.
<benn92647> -----jordan_u i dont care what kind of videos
<nickrud> paotzu, you've spent too much time on other distros, it's /etc/init.d/apache2 here ;)
<xtknight> benn92647, you want windows media for example instead of flashplayer?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> microsoft.com, msnbc.com? ;)
<paotzu> nickrud: my bad... I must have aliased that on my own machine :/
<c0llin> xtknight, yes tho i have had the system boot many times
<Jordan_U> benn92647, http://thestarport.com/Steve_Savitzky/Songs/barratry.html try the ogg
<xtknight> c0llin, that's odd.  have you tried fsck (filesystem check) on the md device?
<nickrud> paotzu, ah, that makes sense. I lost track of the times I said ac search, and then had to explain I meant apt-cache
<benn92647> -----xtknight...i need a website that you know have videos in any other format other than flashplayer so i can check to se if the no sound issue is a flashplayer issue or a ubuntu fiesty issue
<xtknight> benn92647, it's a known flashplayer problem
<xtknight> benn92647, take a look on the forums, there should be a fix for this.
<xtknight> i dont have the link at my fingertips tho
<Jordan_U> benn92647, It's actually a funny song if you know the whole SCO history :)
<mannytu> http://www.crankygeeks.com/
<benn92647> ---jordan_u i needd a video with miusic this is just lyrics
<hollowlife1987> can someone help me getting a gnome desktop with vncserver or tightvncserver working correctly?
<xtknight> hollowlife1987, have you tried Vino instead?
<benn92647> MP3 version works
<Floker> oh man. i just rebooted my server and i was like "omg" because i couldnt connect to it anymore, and i have no monitor here to plug it in to see whats going on, then i saw that "someone" left a knoppix live cd in the cdrom phew :>
<paotzu> rofl
<hollowlife1987> xtknight, i dont want desktop sharing, but a whole new desktop
<mannytu> benn92647: http://www.crankygeeks.com/
<benn92647> ---jordan_u i can play mp3's it seems video and sound with video is a problem
<xtknight> ah
<HazTheSpaz> Hey, am i supposed to have a "Capture" tab in the Volume Control?
<xtknight> HazTheSpaz, Recording
<meoblast001> i was told to ask about rebuilding my source list.... can anyone help?
<mannytu> benn92647: http://www.linuxreality.com/
<HazTheSpaz> xtknight, Im trying to
<xtknight> Capture is alsamixer's name i believe
<xtknight> HazTheSpaz, edit->prefernces?
<xtknight> HazTheSpaz, or try changing the device
<HazTheSpaz> I did
<xtknight> !sources.list | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<c0llin> xtknight, i have not used fsck since the system cannot boot, do you know of any reasons why mdadm would not work?
<HazTheSpaz> Do i need to install the Audio driver?
<xtknight> !easysource | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xtknight> HazTheSpaz, if it works at all it should already be installed
<meoblast001> xtknight: i was told i did something wrong if VMware is having trouble with my video driver
<HazTheSpaz> Well sound works fine but i went to Edit Preferences and there is no Capture
<meoblast001> i mean monitor driver
<xtknight> c0llin, sorry, not really.  you may be able to fsck from a livecd by mounting your mdadms.  i have mounted mdadms before but sadly i dont remember how.
<benn92647> ---jordan_u can you link me to a WMV video you know of or anyone?
<HazTheSpaz> I have a SigmaTel High Def 9227 Audio Driver
<c0llin> kk thanks for trying
<furenku> how can i unmount windows partitions consistently across reboots? i dont want them in my lovely desktop :)
<HazTheSpaz> No workie
<xtknight> meoblast001, what do you mean vmware is having trouble with your video driver?
<dystopianray> furenku: remove them from /etc/fstab
<stickto> anybody knows about fluxbox?
<xtknight> HazTheSpaz, sorry i just dont have enough experience with this to know what's wrong.  maybe the driver doesnt support your card's features
<paotzu> stickto: what about fluxbox
<furenku> dystopianray: any possible consequences of this?
<HazTheSpaz> alright, thats cool
<HazTheSpaz> Thanks
<dystopianray> furenku: they won't be mounted on boot
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Sure, why WMV ?
<meoblast001> xtknight: apparently it has something about restricted drivers and needing to do something with my sources to get them
<benn92647> jordan_u: do you know of a WMV or shockwave video i can link to to check out if its a firrefox issue or a flashplayter issue
<stickto> paotzu: I dowloaded its source, configure/make/make install it, but when I relogin, there is no session option for fluxbox
<furenku> dystopianray: but still accessible, right?
<xtknight> meoblast001, im not sure what this has to do with vmware
<dystopianray> furenku: of course
<xtknight> i use vmware extensively and i'm still confused
<xtknight> ;)
<stickto> paotzu: what more things need I do?
<dystopianray> furenku: although a better solution is perhaps to put a 'noauto' option in the mount options
<xtknight> meoblast001, so what is the actual problem here?
<benn92647> Jordan_u: i can hear music but it plays in totem, not in the web page it's  self
<meoblast001> xtknight: VMware uses a monitor called vmmon that it cant launch
<meoblast001> xtknight: and vmnet (ethernet)
<Jordan_U> benn92647, It should play using totem but within FF
<xtknight> meoblast001, can they compile successfully?
<benn92647> jordan_u: whats FF
<xtknight> firefox
<nickrud> furenku, I created a few mount points outside of media ( /windows and /windows-data) and changed /etc/fstab to mount there; saves having to mount them and it's not on the desktop
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Firefox
<Jordan_U> benn92647, The same will happen with any Video
<meoblast001> xtknight: this is a deb how would i find out (the installation is still up)
<benn92647> jordan_u: ohh..o.k then its a flashplayer issue and I need to redirect all flashplayer videos to another codec that will play them
<paotzu> stickto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759 part about xessions
<xtknight> meoblast001, sorry dude i still have no idea what the overall problem is.  if you were to tell a layperson what you were trying to do, what would you say?
<stickto> paotzu: thanks
<benanz1> can totem-gstreamer play encrypted dvds?  I can only get Xine, MPlayer and VLC to do it, but I really prefer totem-gstreamer
<xtknight> meoblast001, i think we are delving into specifics but we're going the wrong way
<meoblast001> xtknight.... is Pelo here he can help
<xtknight> meoblast001, are you trying to install VMware?  server/player/workstation?
<benn92647> jordan_u: i need do open all flashplayer videos in another window using another progarm
<xtknight> not sure
<meoblast001> xtknight: server
* Pelo looks up 
<paotzu> stickto: you can edit the menu for fluxbox by editing the ~/.fluxbox/menu file... I wish I had known that the first time I tried it
<Jordan_U> benn92647, The problem is that while totem can play the codec that flash uses ( .flv ) it cannot extract the .flv from a .swf ( flash animation ) which is why you need gnash
<xtknight> meoblast001, where did you get the deb from?
<furenku> dystopianray: thanx a lot! :)
<Pelo> benanz1, totem doesnT do well with dvd at the best of time
<johnjohn> im back lol
<furenku> nickrud: thanx a lot! :)
<benn92647> jordan_u: o.k so lets do the gnash...tell me how to install it
<meoblast001> xtknight: ubuntu repos
<Jordan_U> benn92647, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<benanz1> ok
<Pelo> meoblast001,  donT' lie
<xtknight> meoblast001, ok, well the ubuntu repositories do not contain VMware server
<Pelo> xtknight, I beg your pardon ?
<Jordan_U> Pelo, xtknight It is in Ubuntu Commercial
<Pelo> thouht so
<meoblast001> Pelo: xtknight: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu it is Ubuntu certified
<xtknight> my mistake didn't have it enabled
<xtknight> you have the deb meaning what?
<benn92647> jordan_u: now how do i redirect all flash to gnash?
<xtknight> apt-getted it or downloaded it?
<Pelo> meoblast001,  then just install the damn thing from add /remvoe like I told you the first time
<xtknight> lol
* Pelo is about to commit noobicide
<johnjohn> oh come on pelo it not that bad
<meoblast001> Pelo: its only in synaptic
<Todd_> Running Ubuntu Feisty desktop as virtual box guest, with XP Pro host.
<Jordan_U> benn92647, I think it will be automatic, if not the easiest thing to do would be to just disable flash, otherwise it will make FF crash because of random ads anyways
<meoblast001> Pelo: and i  got it there
<Pelo> johnjohn,  it wasnT' that bad 2hrs ago either
<benn92647> LOL...linux rules..but man can add ons drive you nuts
<Jordan_U> benn92647, By disable I mean remove
<Todd_> Can someone tell me...can I run postgresql-8.2 on Ubuntu Feisty Desktop?
<Oliazk> ug stumped rt2500 is like a virus that wont die
<dystopianray> Todd_: if it's in the repos, yes
<Oliazk> and ndiswrapper wont work
<xtknight> !info postgresql-8.2 | Todd_
<ubotu> todd_: postgresql-8.2: object-relational SQL database, version 8.2 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.4-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 3497 kB, installed size 17516 kB
<johnjohn> ouch oh i hate those ones take forever to set up and or try help someone thank god im anoob my self
<Pelo> meoblast001, if it is in synaptic it also is in add/remove they are both frontend for  apt  but add/remove only shows the apps not the libs
<meoblast001> Pelo: xtknight: it said Starting VMware services: Virtual machine monitor   failed        Virtual ethernet    failed
<benn92647> jordan_u: LMAO! yeah it crashed both players
<xtknight> hm
<hollowlife1987> i think ill try to see if the keyboard layout problem happens with kde+tightvncserver since i cant seem to get it working correctly with gnome
<xtknight> meoblast001, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<xtknight> ?
<Todd_> dystopianray: It is, and I used apt-get install to get it....but the install seems to have went strange...
<Jordan_U> benn92647, What do you mean?
<Pelo> meoblast001, do you have a virtual machine setup ?
<dystopianray> Todd_: in what way?
<Todd_> I can postgresql-8.2 locate...
<xtknight> meoblast001, or this "sudo apt-get install vmware-server-kernel-modules"
<meoblast001> Pelo: VMserver now
<Todd_> I get nothing.
<xtknight> Todd_, dpkg -L postgresql-8.2
<Pelo> meoblast001,  not what I asked
<benn92647> jordan_u: sudo aptitude purge flashplaer plugin?
<johnjohn> hey pelo get a beer and some aspirin and pop and drink away
<xtknight> Pelo, his vmware's kernel modules are not loading so nothing works
<benn92647> jordan_u: i cant remember how to get rid of flashplayer
<meoblast001> xtknight: it said both are already installed
* Pelo gives up  , clearly he's not getting this 
<xtknight> meoblast001, i regret to say i really dont know how to fix this other than to try off of vmware.com
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Yes, but the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<xtknight> i have always used vmware.com one
<meoblast001> Pelo: what do you mean by setup?
<Todd_> xtknight: Thanks, I'll try that.
<meoblast001> xtknight: i cant compile shit
<xtknight> Todd_, i would also take a look at the manual for postgresql
<xtknight> meoblast001, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xtknight> ;)
<Pelo> meoblast001, you donT just start vmware  you start vmware and create a virtual machine on which you can install an guest os
<meoblast001> xtknight: i know
<Jordan_U> benn92647, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<johnjohn> pelo there is a big white or red X on the screen at top =D
<meoblast001> xtknight: i always get false dependency errors
<xtknight> meoblast001, well they can be fixed you know
<xtknight> fairly easily
<xtknight> just let us know what you're missing
<meoblast001> ok big download time
<benn92647> jordan_u: LOL! it made everything go hay wire
<johnjohn> meoblast vmware hosts another os lie a simulating game but in order for it to wor u need the os disks or iso images there is no pushing play and it runs
<meoblast001> xtknight: how do i start mods?
<johnjohn> like*
<xtknight> meoblast001, modules?
<meoblast001> yeah
<xtknight> sudo modprobe module_name
<benn92647> jordan_u: i need to fully remove flashplayer 9
<meoblast001> xtknight: it said its not found
<meoblast001> the vmmon
<mluser> Are there any plans to release thunderbird 2.0.0.6 for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Did you install it through the package manager or through firefox?
<xtknight> meoblast001, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall vmware-player-kernel-modules"
<johnjohn> so hows ur night been pelo
<dystopianray> mluser: it's in gutsy
<xtknight> !info mozilla-thunderbird | mluser
<ubotu> mluser: mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<ProN00b> what ftp server is recommended for ubuntu ?
<Pelo> mluser, apps only change versions with new releases
<xtknight> hmm
<benn92647> jordan_u: just anticipate the worst figure i managed to install it both ways then what
<Pelo> johnjohn, tense
<dystopianray> ProN00b: i'd recomend vsftpd
<benn92647> jordan_u:actually idid ionstall it thru firefix
<ProN00b> dystopianray, easy to config ?
<mluser> Pelo: even for security fixes?
<dystopianray> ProN00b: yes
<Pelo> mluser,  security patches don'T count as new versions
<vocx> mluser, it will not be backported to 7.04 until Gutsy is released. Security does not change major versions.
<sam_> would u guys know how to uninstall wine?
<benn92647> jordan_u: i did install it through firefox
<johnjohn> yea i can imagine hey look at it this way pelo whne u help us noobs then us noobs help others with the same problem at least we not here saying talk to pelo Lol
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Go to tools -> Add ons in FF and disable or remove Flash
<dystopianray> sam_: sudo apt-get remove wine
<sam_> thanx
<vocx> sam_, "sudo aptitude purge wine"
<sam_> um...?\
<Pelo> johnjohn, there are always new noobs
<sam_> what do i type
<vocx> sam_, both work
<sam_> ohk\
<johnjohn> peol: so try but the old noobs will help the new ones
* Pelo is still a noob in so many ways 
<johnjohn> pelo*
* xtknight noob too
<benn92647> jordan_u: i dont have anything in there
<ProN00b> dystopianray, how do i config it ?
<ProN00b> dystopianray, is there a gui to config it ?
<dystopianray> ProN00b: no, edit the config in /etc/
<vocx> sam_, take your time to learn the package manager "man apt-get" "man aptitude"
* vocx is not a noob!
<sam_> lol
<krzee> illriginal, http://veinhammer.wordpress.com/2006/05/18/motorola-razr-ubuntu-linux/
<johnjohn> all who have questions hit up pelo now! lol NO dont just messing with him
<vocx> !noob | Pelo xtknight vocx
<Pelo> johnjohn, the thing is when you help a few ppl then other ppl start to think that you know so much more then they do , but In fact I don't I jsut know a few things , one of them is my way around a problem
<ubotu> Pelo xtknight vocx: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<benn92647> vocx is sooooo not a noob
<krzee> illriginal, i was curious about doing it on my model, i bet that works for yours too
<xtknight> haha
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Then you don't have flash installed
<xtknight> unless you are calling yourself a n00b that is
<xtknight> :)
<meoblast001> xtknight: cant download from VM site now
<meoblast001> wont work
<vocx> xtknight, not allowed!
<benn92647> jordan_u: maybe not but it still there
<Pelo> vocx,  realy you aren'T a noob ?
<johnjohn> same here pelo i know so much when i help others they think i know more then what i do and ask me everytime about other stuff
<moon> .
<Pelo> vocx,  fix my cron then , it keeps leaving commands open and it borked up the next cronjob
<xtknight> meoblast001, sorry i'm not sure why the repository one is not working.  it should have the same components as the one you get off vmware.com.  in fact it should be more reliable/easy to install
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Still there in what way? Flash videos work?
<xtknight> and we tried installing 3 things that should have fixed this
<Floker> is vmware free to use?
* vocx fixes Pelo's cron "It works now"
<Pelo> moon,  can we help you ? you look despondent
<dystopianray> Floker: yes
<meoblast001> xtknight: should i switch to vmplayer since i just made the virtual machine i need?
<xtknight> meoblast001, absolutely
<benn92647> jordan_u: it is locking up gnash and freaking out firefox
<sam_> has anyone here installed office 2003 on linux?
<meoblast001> but server cant run it
<xtknight> meoblast001, vmplayer is all you really need
<xtknight> meoblast001, if you already have a VM that is
<meoblast001> xtknight: just made the VM on server
<xtknight> meoblast001, i thought Server wasn't working?
<Pelo> nice catch xtknight , where does meoblast001  get this vmx ?
<csmithers> I have a general questiona about unix group permissions, here it goes: I created a group called www-editors to edit /var/www. I chgrp www-editors -R /var/www, and added myself into the www-editors using vigr... and it STILL gives me "permission denied" when I try to make any changes
<csmithers> any ideas?
* w30 's box is 192.168.1.101 on a router with address 74.136.162.68 How would I ssh into that box from the outside web?
<xtknight> could be ubuntu isv image or vmware's market place
<Jordan_U> benn92647, Gnash is still beta, so it might not be much better than the proprietary plugin :(
<xtknight> VMs are widey available on the net w/o server
<xtknight> but again i thought meoblast001 's server wasnt even working
<Pelo> csmithers, change it as root , prefinxing your command with sudo
<Jordan_U> w30, You need to set up port forewarding on the router
<meoblast001> Pelo: the file?.... VM server can make the file just not run it
<meoblast001> fideo error
<meoblast001> video**
<mluser> vocx: if firefox got upgraded to 2.0.0.6, what exactly is the reasoning for keeping thunderbird at 1.5.0.12?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> ya as long as they have firefox at 2 it doesnt make much sense to me
<benn92647> jordan_u: so i am back to just purging firefox and goin with a diffrent browser again?
<xtknight> probably hard to maintain.  im not complaining because i dont have to maintain it ;)
<Jordan_U> benn92647, No, just remove gnash
<demonspork> How do I get to a command line interface (not just a terminal window) in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> benn92647, And if you really want flash videos use one of the sites that lets you download the .flv files
<macogw> mluser: ff was probably a security fix and thunderbird wasnt
<xtknight> demonspork, press Ctrl alt F2 and press Ctrl alt f7 to get back
<xtknight> i thought software was synced back and forth from debian whether or not it was a securiy fix?
<johnjohn> vocx and pelo how long u two been using ubuntu or what ever os u r using
<Jordan_U> benn92647, http://keepvid.com/
<demonspork> xtknight, thank you, I was going to ask that next
<xtknight>  even Debian testing still has 1.5 thunderbird
<sam_> is there a way to use the latest version of wine with crossover?
<sam_> i noticed its like version 0.9.33 with the latest release
<xtknight> sam_, why though?
<w30> Jordan_U, what if I have two box's on the router? what do I do to get to both?
<w30> Jordan_U, in other words what's the address of each?
<w30> Jordan_U, put it this way what's the syntax of the address?
<johnjohn> not the room for it and am being lazy but anyone know where to go to watch new releases of movies online? or old ones with out paying
<xtknight> sam_,  crossover is probably more stable with whichever it uses
<xtknight> im sure it is though.  i think crossover puts wineserver files in its app dir
<sam_> because its better with a newer version?
<xtknight> i doubt it though
<Jordan_U> w30, You can use a different port for each
<xtknight> crossover makes modifications to wine
<sam_> crossover is just a installer for apps that runs on wine
<Pelo> johnjohn, I've been using ubuntu for 14 months  it is my first linux distro
<Pelo> sigh
<xtknight> i thought Crossover modified wine..
<johnjohn> nice pelo 2 months here and same
<moon> how do i use HENTAI game soft for windowsXP on OS ubuntu install?
<w30> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<benn92647> LOL its the battle of the mater linux gurus
<hollowlife1987> moon, sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> johnjohn, I sort of remember when you first started, it was mor or less my one year aniversary
<benn92647> my moneys on indy!
<luis> hello all
<Hobbsee> !netsplit
<benn92647> WOO!
<luis> anyone here have problems with totem movie player playing .mov files?
* vocx kicks Hobbsee "Stop playing with Freenode"
<benn92647> its like being at six flags on a roller coaster
<Hobbsee> vocx: i'm not doing nothing...
<Pelo> the one thing I donT miss from the good old days of dal.net is the damn network splits
<benn92647> do it again!
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rockets> matt___, yes
<johnjohn> nice pelo whne i first started it was near my cousins bday
<luis> anyone here have problems with totem movie player playing .mov files?
<vocx> !netsplit | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: please see above
<rockets> matt___, update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<rockets> matt___, update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<luis> anyone here have problems with totem movie player playing .mov files?
<benn92647> ubotu is a sexybot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a sexybot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benn92647> LMAO!
<benn92647> yes you do
<meoblast001> i found a bug in adobe flash cuz the corps hate up Linux users and dont make apps good for us
<meoblast001> i only want VM cuz Windows is SLOW
<Pelo> luis,  open synaptic and install all the gstreamer 10 packages
<benn92647> yeah!
<benn92647> i hate adobe
<vocx> benn92647, welcome to Ubuntu world. Don't you like the fun?
<luis> Pelo, I did but the video goes to a red screen all the time
<johnjohn> hey pelo theres gstreamer in add/remove in the sound and audio also eya?
<benn92647> vocx: its a lot more lively than windows chat rooms LOL
<Pelo> meoblast001, clean install windows and don'T do any upgrades or patches , and turn off as many services as you can
<rockets> use synaptic not add/remove
<sam_> ok so could u update the wine version of crossover?
<Pelo> luis, try using mplayer for mov
<hoss> how do I find my ip for my network
<benn92647> vocx: can i do sudo aptitude purge firefox to completley remove it?
<meoblast001> Pelo: no i use a lot of stuff but i turn off services
<luis> mplayer, does that come with ubuntu already>
<matt___> rockets: but that will remove /etc/init.d/ssh - if i then WANT to run sshd, what would be the right way to start and stop it?
<Pelo> johnjohn, I don'T know if add/remove installs all the packages
<paotzu> meoblast001: what is slow, vm-player windows or wine or kqemu or...
<meoblast001> Pelo: VMware sux
<cadavis> anybody have experience installing stepmania in ubuntu?
<meoblast001> Windos
<vocx> benn92647, yes... But configuration files may remain. Just do it.
<demonspork> My Microphone won't work with anything in ubuntu linux
<Ashfire908> how do i edit the cron jobs?
<joeeezzzzzzz> hi
<matt___> meoblast001: try virtualbox
<Pelo> luis,  no you need to install it,  try  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<hoss> Any body knows how to find out ones IP
<Jordan_U> hoss, What do you mean "the IP for my network" the IP of your machine on your local network?
<meoblast001> matt__: cant im using a physical disk
<joeeezzzzzzz> i dont know
<johnjohn> i was just fiddling round in it and seen some there never installed that way on synaptics or sudo apt-get install for me pelo
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  in the terminal   type  crontab -e
<paotzu> meoblaster001: I use wine for the apps I need to run, and it works well.  One nice thing is "reformatting windows" is rm -rf ~/.wine
<hoss> Yes local network.
<xIke> Ashfire908: there's also a program that makes it easier: kcron
<Pelo> luis, I don.t allow private msg please talk to me in the channel
<rockets> matt___, no it wont
<rockets> matt___, it only removed the scripts to autostart it, the regular init.d script stays
<hoss> any way to view it with terminal or something?
<Pelo> johnjohn, possibly a meta package
<luis> well Pelo, how do I install it? lol I'm a n00b at ubuntu
<rockets> matt___, I use it all the time.
<johnjohn> luis dont be shy
<matt___> meoblast001: I was browsing the virtualbox forums, and i'm pretty sure that they mentioned it being able to run on a physical disk.
<benn92647> vocx: you know of any good browsers that havent had problems with flash.....and work on linux?
<meoblast001> paotzu: it wont run FL and Flash
<matt___> rockets: ah.  i misread the manpage.  Works for me.  :)
<Pelo> luis,  open a terminal  and type sudo apt-get intall mplayer
<Jordan_U> hoss, ifconfig
<hoss> thanks
<rockets> matt___, yeah i was afraid of that too
<Ashfire908> ...actually nm. can i manually add a service?
<Jordan_U> hoss, np
<vocx> benn92647, no! But if you want you can try Opera, or even "elinks".
<Pelo> luis,  open a terminal  and type sudo apt-get install mplayer     sorry for the earlier typo
<meoblast001> matt__: i read and they said that they dont know why Windows does what it does but they cant get it to work with physical disk
<vocx> !browser | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<matt___> meoblast001: ah.  ok.
<benn92647> vocx: i will try opera...you know much about it?
<matt___> rockets: thanks.  :)
<paotzu> meoblast001: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2294
<matt___> meoblast001: so, is wine an option?  it's been getting steadily better lately.
<benn92647> thank you sexybot!
<xIke> benn92647: I've tried it...not a fan
<moon> hello all.This have problem : how do i use HENTAI game soft for windowsXP on OS ubuntu install?
<vocx> benn92647, na. I use Firefox, and it works. Enough for me. I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
<johnjohn> hey vocx i havent found any drivers for it so i will def get the fone working monday
<benn92647> voxc: alot of people use kongueor whats it like
<meoblast001> matt___: sadly it lacks what i need
<Pelo> moon,  you will need to install wine to run windows apps in ubuntu
<matt___> meoblast001: which is?
<Pelo> !wine > moon check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Blue89> I know I was in here asking about gfx cards before, but I still need help
<luis> thanks pelo
<benn92647> Anyone in here running Konquoer
<luis> that's all I have to do?
<Pelo> luis, no problem
<johnjohn> moon: also is a paid prgram 5  a month called cedega if u dont want to use wine
<dystopianray> benn92647: i am
<meoblast001> matt___: FL Studio support and Flash MX support
<Blue89> I need somebody with a radeon m6ly card to tell me how much video memory it has for x to use
<Pelo> luis, you can do a little more if you want to use mplayer in firefox  it is better then totem for streaming stuff
<vocx> benn92647, it is the standard of KDE, so it is a file manager like nautilus but looks pretty solid.
<benn92647> dystopianray: does flash work with it? or gnash?
<johnjohn> but if i am correct cedega is more for games isnt it?
<matt___> meoblast001: so, what do you have against vmware?
<paotzu> meoblast001: what is "FL?"
<dystopianray> benn92647: flash player works without issue for me on konqueror and firefox
<benn92647> vocx: oh I thought it was a web browser
<paotzu> meoblast001: Flash MX works perfectly in wine
<meoblast001> paotzu: www.flstudio.com
<AnarchyLives> but what about CrossoVer
<moon> um i don't know use wine but i installed it
<AnarchyLives> does Crossover do well for MX?
<meoblast001> AnarchyLives: tried it.... it sux
<vocx> benn92647,  it is! It is a file manager and a browser. KDE people consider it a great application.
<benn92647> dystopianray: ok how do i install it?
<dystopianray> moon: you don't know how to use it?
<Ashfire908> can i manually add a service?
<dystopianray> benn92647: install what?
<AnarchyLives> i use Crossover for all of my Windows programs
<samalex> hey guys ... got bumped.  anywhoo, how does Ubuntu Server 7.04 keep track of a software raid setup with mdadm if there's no /etc/raidtab?
<matt___> Ashfire908: manually add what kind of service?
<moon> yes.
<meoblast001> AnarchyLives: its supposed to.... but doesnt
<benn92647> dystopianray: the web browser of konqueor
<AnarchyLives> ahh
<dystopianray> benn92647: sudo apt-get install konqueror i suppose
<kilomang> my ubuntu network pc keeps asking for password when i try to access it on vista/windows, how do i get rid of this.. ?
<w30> luis, usually movie problems are due to the right codecs not being installed. Check synaptic for codecs. Also try http://seveas.theplayboyclub.net/seveas for the package extra-codecs
<paotzu> meoblast001: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7036 flstudio supposedly works
<johnjohn> type wine in term then copy and paste what ever is on ur desktop or wine then the path its in ect /home<urname>/ect /ect
<dystopianray> benn92647: i use kubuntu so I don't need to explicitly install it
<Ashfire908> matt___ i have a server and i installed cpqarrayd and i would like to set it up as a service
<paotzu> meoblast001: you may need to compile wine from source and/or use "winetricks"
<w30> luis, put that in synaptic third [arty software as feisty-seveas extras (fit that to your distro)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(oompaloompa/#ubuntu) Delil: did ur drivers work?
<Delil> no
<Delil> I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
(CoY/#ubuntu) I only have mono sound
<CoY> How do I get stereo
<Delil> when do this, and choose ati as hardware, which driver is loaded?
<CoY> I have a SBLIVE Value amixer shows that its running mono
<dystopianray> Delil: probably the fglrx driver
<Delil> oompaloompa: what do u think about what I wrote over?
<Delil> oompaloompa: one i have achieved...when reduce color depth i can set larger resolution
<yigal> when the noise of people joining is louder than the conversation there is a problem in the room
<yigal> or leaving
<Delil> yigal: so type some
<yigal> Delil: what type of graphics card r u using ?
<Delil> yigal: ati 9250
<moyer> <oompaloompa> Delil: did ur drivers work?
<moyer> <Delil> no
<moyer> -:- SignOff DFM: #ubuntu ("ChatZilla 0.9.78.1 [Firefox 2.0.0.6/2007072518] ")
<moyer> <Delil> I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moyer> <CoY> I only have mono sound
<moyer> <CoY> How do I get stereo
<moyer> -:- disinterested [n=green@75-164-162-221.ptld.qwest.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<moyer> -:- SignOff Trent: #ubuntu (Connection timed out)
<moyer> <Delil> when do this, and choose ati as hardware, which driver is loaded?
<moyer> -:- ablabla [n=e@pc-10-100.skjoldhoej.dk]  has joined #ubuntu
<moyer> shit im an asshole
<Delil> yigal: next time i will go for nvidia
<yigal> Delil: ya i have heard ati is a b*(-h to configure
<habo> hello there guys .. is there a voice recognosion sofware for linux???
<yigal> habo: kind of sphinx4
<yigal> habo: sphynx
<habo> voice recognition
<cox377> when pinging on a network, is there anyway to force it to use wifi because everything tells me wifi is working but it wont use it
<habo> is it good?
<yigal> habo: but it pales in comparison to Dragon available for windows/vista
<shddd> what would cause my internet to connect on Windows but not Linux?? its weird!
<yigal> habo: unfortunately
<yigal> habo: you can use Dragon via wine but it costs $
<habo> owww thank you
<fiction> 
<mthe> afk :)
<habo> yigal .... thx for ur info .. ill look up both ...
<yigal> habo: a lot of people are working on making voice rec. become a reality for GNU Open Source but it takes a lot of time and $
<shinichizio> Here's a question for the late night (US-side, anyway) crowd. Any MMOs support Linux? As in actual support, not 'able to use with good wine-fu'
<Delil> moyer: what do u use?
<yigal> habo: awesome, ty
<sauvin> What's an MMO?
<Delil> hi stefan, poland?
<habo> yigal ....i dont really need it .. i was just curious .. and the voice recognosion that comes with vista isnt so great either :P
<habo> recognition
<habo> sry typo
<yigal> habo: true, but Dragon, is really quite nice, one day Ubuntu will have it :) for all of my brothers and sisters who need it
<shinichizio> sauvin: That's an abbreviation for 'Massively Multiplayer Online' ...uh, game. People generally just shorten it to 'MMO' as opposed to 'MMOFPS' or 'MMOCivilization' what have you
<yigal> habo: and for people who don't like you and me :)
<shinichizio> *+or
<habo> yigal .. well some people need it cause of disabilities
<habo> thats who needs it most
<yigal> habo: yes, very much so
<Naka-> When i compile kernel with grsecurity patch i receive warnings
<Naka-> arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:80: warning: missing initializer
<Naka-> what is this ?
<yigal> its really a shame that it isn't freely available to them
<sauvin> If I'm correct, it means a variable (in C) was used without having first been set to an initial value.
<yigal> but it is like so many things on this world
<dystopianray> Naka-: a missing initializer
<Naka-> dystopianray, ?
<Isadewa1> hallo
<dystopianray> Naka-: look at that line of code and see what it is doing
<oompaloompa> Delil: what do you get when u run
<Naka-> dystopianray,
<Naka-> arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:80: warning: missing initializer
<Naka-> arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:80: warning: (near initialization for new_cpu_data.x86_capability)
<Isadewa1> Newbie with Ubuntu and need some comment for the ubuntu server edition.
<oompaloompa> glxinfo | grep direct
<dystopianray> Naka-: look at line 80 of setup.c and pastebin it
<dystopianray> Naka-: it's only a warning though so it may be normal and nothing to worry about
<sauvin> It's actually rare that i don't get a pile of "warnings" when building something.
<boontoo> anyone know why i can't get sound out of my speakers?
<yigal> boontoo: open up alsamixer
<yigal> are there any mutes?
<boontoo> yigal: sec
<flash42> boontoo: we don't even know if you have a soundcard
<yigal> flash42: we are assuming that he (?) does
<alyssa_> anyone good with d3d and wine home tonight?
<boontoo> flash42 sorry how do i grep to audio?
<flash42> grep?
<yigal> boontoo: lsmod | grep snd
<eifzon> :P
<Naka-> dystopianray,
<Naka-> struct cpuinfo_x86 new_cpu_data __cpuinitdata = { 0, 0, 0, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, -1 };
<eifzon> yigal: crappy networkmanager..
<yigal> eifzon: yes
<eifzon> yigal: had to disable eth0 in my bios
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yigal> boontoo: that's too much
<eifzon> yigal: i may go for the config instead, can you help me?
<yigal> eifzon: I will try
<boontoo> yigal: ? im going to paste it on the pastebin
<yigal> eifzon: it shouldn't be too difficult
<eifzon> yigal: cool, i am using eth1 and dhcp so
<yigal> boontoo: cool
<yigal> eifzon: good, lets make the script
<dystopianray> Naka-: is the warning actually impacting your ability to use grsecurity?
<eifzon> yigal: sure
<yigal> eifzon: i'm about to fall asleep though :)
<eifzon> yigal: ahh, i just woke :P
<boontoo> yigal: ref http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34146/
<yigal> eifzon: its only 2am
<eifzon> yigal: here it is 11:00 am
<oompaloompa> here it is 6 pm
<cox377> hello all, for some reason my wifi seems to be up and running but when i try to use it say ping something on the network it states network is unreachable, however if I enable to ethernet it tries to ping even though the cable isnt plugged in? anyone any ideas
<oompaloompa> or 1800 for you military folk
<yigal> eifzon: where are you?
<eifzon> yigal: sweden
<eifzon> yigal: but poo on that, halp me now :P
<yigal> eifzon: :)
<dystopianray> oompaloompa: it is 18:32 for me
<eifzon> yigal: where shall I edit?
<yigal> boontoo: when you run alsamixer in a terminal what does is the output for the terminal?
<yigal> eifzon: first make a copy of /etc/network/interfaces
<oompaloompa> dystopianray: where are you?
<Naka-> dystopianray,  http://pastebin.com/d352ee898
<dystopianray> oompaloompa: adelaide, australia
<alyssa_> here it is 4 am or O'My GOD its 0400
<yigal> eifzon: cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_bak
<Naka-> dystopianray, i don`t know :)
<eifzon> yigal: like cp /etc/network/interfaces /home/user/Desktop/interfaces ?
<Naka-> i`m not tested
<oompaloompa> dystopianray: no shit?  i'm across that little body of water, in Okinawa, Japan
<oompaloompa> heh
<dystopianray> Naka-: i wouldn't worry about it unless it is causing some sort of issue
<boontoo> yigal it opens the alsamixer 6 bit screen
<yigal> eifzon: sure if you like, i like to keep it in the directory so that i know where it belong :)
<eifzon> yigal: I did it my way.
<eifzon> :)
<yigal> boontoo: that means you have alsa working :)
<yigal> eifzon: good, its good to do it your way :)
<cox377> ok, if i run sudo ifdown eth1 then sudo ifup eth1 then the wifi works?? whats up with that? can i add that into the start up script?
<boontoo> yigal: so most likely its a driver error or just something simple assed
<yigal> boontoo: no, 1st look at the columns do any of them have MM on the bottom of them ?
<boontoo> nope
<boontoo> yigal accept caller ID
<boontoo> except*
<yigal> boontoo: are all of them at an acceptable level 70 to 90% ?
<boontoo> ugh thats my most famous typo
<Naka-> dystopianray, see you make bzImage log ?
<eifzon> yigal: what to do now?
<boontoo> yigal accept the mic
<flash42> again.
<oompaloompa> lol
<yigal> eifzon: open interfaces with your favorite text editor :)
<Enkidu_ak> Good morning
<dystopianray> Naka-: looks like it went fine, try out your new kernel
<Shani`andras> oi
<oompaloompa> good evening
<yigal> boontoo: ok please run: ps -A | grep oss
<boontoo> ok
<boontoo> yigal it does nothing
<boontoo> no error return
<yigal> boontoo: try ps -A | grep esd
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: what audio device is this?
<eifzon> yigal: what to do now?
<Enkidu_ak> Which runlevel is console multiuser in Ubuntu? Also, what is the equivilant of inittab?
<yigal> eifzon: there is no line for eth0 or eth1?
<eifzon> no yigal
<dystopianray> Enkidu_ak: there is no console multisuer in ubuntu
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak: its HDA intel
<yigal> eifzon: if not we will make them
<eifzon> how to get into there?
<dystopianray> Enkidu_ak: it's either single user, multi-user gui or shutdown/reboot
<Naka-> dystopianray i try
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: i helped someone w/ a sound issue with one of those not to long ago, you're very likely not goin to get it to work.
<boontoo> yigal:  grep esd returns  5282 ?        00:00:00 esd
<yigal> boontoo: pkill esd
<boontoo> done
<Enkidu_ak> dystopianray, So I have no way of killing X and leaving it dead?
<yigal> boontoo: actually just to be sure: pkill -9 esd
<yigal> :)
<boontoo> ok done
<hypodyne> join programming
<dystopianray> Enkidu_ak: remove it from the runlevel
<yigal> eifzon: this is where it can get complicated
<s_spiff> Hey can someone tell me as to whether compiz-fusion is only for desktop effect or will it also have themes like beryl? and can i use emerald with compiz-fusion?
<eifzon> oh nvm yigal i got it there
<yigal> eifzon: what is eth0 and eth1? are they wifi cards, ethernet?
<eifzon> it says like iface eth1 inet dhcp
<eifzon> and autoeth1
<eifzon> shall i remove auto eth0?
<yigal> eifzon: YES
<yigal> eifzon: :)
<yigal> eifzon: the auto makes it attempt to connect upon boot
<eifzon> and iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<yigal> eifzon: good
<Enkidu_ak> dystopianray, Thanks.
<yigal> eifzon: keep it
<eifzon> yigal: iam done?
<yigal> eifzon: so no more auto anywhere?
<eifzon> noo
<eifzon> only on eth1
<yigal> eifzon: you are done
<eifzon> yigal: and auto lo
<eifzon> sorry
<yigal> eifzon: this configuration should stop you connecting until you want to on boot, keep auto lo
<eifzon> ok
<eifzon> will reboot and try
<yigal> eifzon: gl :)
<vladuz976> hi, does anybody here have a myspace account and wanna be my friend? I am starting to have too many female friends. doesn't look good
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/113045
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | vladuz976
<ubotu> vladuz976: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thravix> anyone know why when installing nvidia driver i get a error with libGL.so.1
<vladuz976> well, Jordan_U I am an ubuntu user. Just wanna make ubuntu friends
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak: ty actually the headphones work just not the speaker
<vladuz976> Jordan_U, what's wrong with that
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: i know, read through that thread, thats the exact problem listed
<dystopianray> vladuz976: add mark shuttleworth as your myspace friend
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak: tyty
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, Nothing, but this is a support channel, you want ubuntu-offtopic
<yigal> boontoo: i am glad you found the culprit :)
<vladuz976> what's his myspace nick_
<vladuz976> Jordan_U, oh cool, thanks
<eifzon> hmm
<yigal> eifzon: what happened?
<eifzon> it seems working
<eifzon> but.
<Thravix> anyone know why when installing nvidia driver i get a error with libGL.so.1
<yigal> eifzon: but :)
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: couldn't you just put your speakers in the earphone jack?
<eifzon> yigal: I got a OpenVPN tunel, and it doesent work properly now
<seniocq> hi
<yigal> eifzon: interesting, how did you make it?
<yigal> eifzon: i am not familiar is it through 22?
<eifzon> yigal: if i do a ifconfig i do see my tap0 there, but if i check myip.se its my normal
<eifzon> yigal: dunno
<yigal> eifzon: is it through ssh?
<eifzon> no yigal
<eifzon> If I go into settings/advanced i cansee my openvpn service tehre and its (Yes) - Start at Boot.
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak: internal laptop speakers
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: oh ok... forgot it was a laptop
<gvsa123> how can i see md5 in ubuntu?
<yigal> eifzon: i don't think i can help you further, the interfaces method is touchy but you can make it work exactly how you want to :)
<dystopianray> gvsa123: the md5 of what?
<Frogzoo> gvsa123: md5sum
<gvsa123> dystopianray: the alter iso...
<gvsa123> dystopianray: well i'm also just looking on how to do stuff i used to do back in xp
<faileas> hmm
<eifzon> and yigal, it says its not running :<
<eifzon> yigal: I want the program to start after my network is started, i am thinking its doing it before now :S
<Thravix> anyone know why when installing nvidia driver i get a error with libGL.so.1
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: and what kind fo "stuff" was that?
<eifzon> yigal: i went to my auto application page, and saw networking, and it was not on at start at boot so i changed to Yes
<faileas> i got a system thats running ubuntu 6.06,  currently as part of a triple boot with 2 windows partitions. if i pop in a alternate install CD, delete the partition and install ubuntu 7.04, would grub no longer show 6,06, and would i still be able to boot into a chainloaded ntloader?
<virgilio> hola
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: lol... well this one is particular... i used to have this separate application for viewing the md5 of large downloads... winmd5xxx forgot what it's called
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i'm downloading the alternat install cd for 7.04...
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: what distro are you using now?
<sauvin> faileas, ubuntu respected an existing windows and FC dual boot; I now have a triple boot. I've a strong suspicion you can tell the ubuntu installer to clobber one of your existing partitions and it'll do the Right Thing.
<yigal> eifzon: you must make sure you know what is running the networking.  it can either be networkmanager or your interfaces script, or on the spot manual configuration
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: fiesty also... but my live cd doesn't work.. and i'd like to do a clean install... so i'm dlding the alternate
<glledo2> I get the login ubuntu sound, but after login the sound card doesnt work
<faileas> sauvin: i hope so ;p
<glledo2> lspci -vvv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34149/
<glledo2> optiplex gx240
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: i see... i think k3b(KDE burning tool), has an md5 check tool, not 100% sure though, i seem to remember seeing it(and its better than gnomebaker, so thats what i use)
<seniocq> your md5, you can see it by sniffing and editting data on your network card
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: gnomebaker... that's for burning?
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: yes.. gnomebaker and k3b, are the two main ubuntu burning tools, but i think there's a couple others
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i'd like to stick with gnome and not have to mix and match with kde
<Thravix> can someone give me a link on installing nvidia driver in ubuntu
<dystopianray> gvsa123: all you'll be doing is arbitrarily discarding some of the best linux software
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: yeah, so would i, but there's a few gnome apps that absolutely suck compared to their k3b counterparts, so i mix/match.... its not like youu have to install the whole desktop envioronment, just the kde dependencies.
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: but i can burn the iso with the defaults of gnome right now.. when i right click, as advised a while ago here also...
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: another thing to wwatch, is burn speed... keep it nice and slow, 2-4x works the best.
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i'd give that a thought... i used to have both DE's, then removed one, installed the other, placed them back in... and well.. now i settled on using gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> don't know why that matters, but it does
<eifzon> hmm
<vm> does anyone on here play warsow?
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: yeah... got that...
<TylerJGillies> anyone know if logmein hamachi is in any of the repos?
<hypodyne> yahoo servers are full of bots.. so I am trying IRC
<Thravix> can someone give me a link on installing nvidia driver in ubuntu
<faileas> !nvdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vm> tylerJGilleies i think a console version is
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: yeah, honestly there's a few apps that KDE has, that i prefer over Gnome native apps, but as a whole, I hate the KDE desktop environment
<faileas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faileas> even
<dystopianray> !nvidia
<TylerJGillies> !logmein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logmein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> dystopianray: i agree... i had an experience with kde already.. and well.. i think it's "nicer" compared to gnome...
<TylerJGillies> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> TylerJGillies: try the hamachi webbie?
<dystopianray> I greatly prefer KDE over Gnome
<cox377> anyone got any ideas why i have to disable then re-enable my wifi to get it to work?
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: same here... i like the default of kde, bouncing icons and other effects... one thing that bugs me is that K everything
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: i preferred kdE after my surgery to have my eyes lasered shut.. :)
<TylerJGillies> faileas: i was wondering if it was in one of the repos because i don't know if i set them up right
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: k this, k that... lol
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: so why not just use kde if you like it better?
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: it was only ugly when that had the 'keramik' theme by default
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i wonder why ubuntu chooses gnome as it's default
<faileas> TylerJGillies: its closed source so unless hamachi has its own repo, no
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: well, i guess yuou can't change that.
<TylerJGillies> faileas: gotcha thnx
<faileas> gvsa123: maybe cause debian does
<vm> KDE is alright, but gnome is a cleaner looking, nicer to use way to go :P
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: wel, you can download kubuntu, from kubuntu.org
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i learned linux via gnome (ubuntu)
* faileas has to rearrange gnome to have a single bottom taskbar. i hate the default top and bottom bars
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: plus the fact that it's the default so maybe they have some reason or another for doing so
<flash42> gvsa123: because kde has mixed licence
<TylerJGillies> kde has always bugged me for some reason. i think its too bloated
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: KDE is a fine GUI if you like it, i just consider it so ugly its unuseable..
<reoe>   <IRC>  
<dystopianray> flash42: not kde, but qt
<IndyGunFreak> TylerJGillies: well, thats another reason not to like kde.
<flash42> dystopianray: kde uses qt anyways
<hypodyne> I just installed ubuntu a few days ago.. best linux install I've done.
<TylerJGillies> flash42: whats wrong with qt?
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: oh yeah... hmmm... in terms of appearance i like kde, but well gnome works better for me, although i look for certain kde features like one click unlocking of items in the panel...
<TylerJGillies> hypodyne: its very smooth, yes?
<hypodyne> It was great..
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: uh, right click an opption on the panel, and choose 'unlock'?...
<hypodyne> Only took me a few hours extra to get my 3 monitors up and running..
<flash42> TylerJGillies: nothing
<hypodyne> Which I could not do with fedora core 2..
<TylerJGillies> flash42: ok
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: yeah... in kde there's just one click to unlock all buttons.. in gnome you have to repeat it with each item
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: i see, ok.
<vm> does anyone on here play warsow?
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: so when i decide to add something, and i'd like it to be somewhere spcifically, well that's a lot of work... although i remember one time, someone told that they don't really have to move around that often... lol
<OminousZ> Why do I not have the ability to use WPA in my wireless config? o_O
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: ok i missed my question... how do i do a checksum?
<faileas> OminousZ: you need WPA supplicant
<ewee> internet works on windows but not on linux (live cd) ? O_o
<OminousZ> I have it
<OminousZ> thus my confusion :P
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: no, its realy not that hard, all you have to do is right click the applet, uncheck lock to panel, and move i where you want it.
<IndyGunFreak> !md5sum | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: yeah... but when you i want it to cross other items that are locked, you have to unlock each one...
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: this is true, i generally keep everything locked, so i never really think about it.
<Thravix> i get this error everytime i try to install nvidia driver
<Thravix> unable to perform the runtime configuration check for library "libGL.so.1"
<faileas> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OminousZ> !wpa > OminousZ
<faileas> !wpa > geek
<faileas> ...
<OminousZ> lol
<faileas> !wpa > faileas
<faileas> oops ;)
<OminousZ> ;P
<Lappy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> ewee: what type of internet connection?
<Thravix> can anyone help me i have been getting this error everytime i try to install nvidia driver. unable to perform the runtime configuration check for library "libGL.so.1"
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: you have to do it in the terminal... hehe...
* faileas wonders if its worth the effort to update his spare lappy's copy of ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: oh, you're wanting like a gui program?
<faileas> its s3 unichrome graphics, and ralink r61 wifi. one has no decent FOSS drivers, the other does, but dosen't seem to want to work
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: as much as possible... people here have yet to appreciate ubuntu, much more the terminal.
<ewee> IndyGunFreak, using DHCP. usually when i booted the live cd i would automatically be connected to the net but not loads for a while the says connection times out
<IndyGunFreak> ewee: well, did you change something?
<ewee> IndyGunFreak, Nah i cannot remeber changing anything its very strange. i have tried other Live cds bt still wont connect
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Lappy> how can i install the restricted-modules-2.6.22.3 ?
<ewee> IndyGunFreak, i changed my windows partition from NTFS to FAT32. but that wouldnt affect it ?
<s_spiff> I keep gettin the error : Composite Extension not available . Can someone help me out with this?
<dystopianray> Lappy: you need to use gutsy
<Lappy> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> ewee: i don't think so.
<gvsa123> gutsy gibbon... hmmm...
<gvsa123> that's like 2 months from now..
<hypodyne> testing that
<hypodyne> that
<Frogzoo> Lappy: gutsy is alpha - don't go there
<Lappy> Frogzoo: but I have installed the new kernel, but cant use nvidia without restricted modules.
<gvsa123> another question... why does ubuntu come up with a new release every 6 months?
<Happu> why wouln't it?
<Lappy> Frogzoo: and I need the new kernel because i read it supports my sony vaio's fn keys.
<dystopianray> Lappy: you have to use gutsy
<Lappy> wb dystopianray... Frogzoo is saying I shouldn't go there because it's still alpha.
<dystopianray> Lappy: that's right, but it's your only option if you want to use kernel 2.6.22
<Lappy> can I use kernel 2.6.21 on my current ubuntu? if so, where can I get it from?
<dystopianray> Lappy: no
<dystopianray> Lappy: well you can, but it will be an unsupported configuration
<Lappy> dystopianray: will my nvidia card work on it?
<dystopianray> Lappy: i guess, you'll need drivers compiled against the new kernel though
<Lappy> dystopianray: can I have gutsy and my old ubuntu? like gutsy built on the new kernel and 7.04 built on my .16?
<dystopianray> Lappy: sure, you can dual-boot feisty and gutsy
<Lappy> i'm already dual booting windows and feisty (installed feisty using wubi), is there a wubi for gutsy?
<dystopianray> Lappy: what is wubi?
<Lappy> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Road_kill> Anyone know a weather program that I can install? I got KDE, i tried getting Kweather. But It doesn't work :S
<dystopianray> Road_kill: there are weather things for superkaramba
<Lappy> dystopianray: usually takes an 'alternate' form of the iso.
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: nautilus is my answer... it was right there all along...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jurgentje> Hey guys... I've got a question... (actually 2... the other one's how to get Windows off my computer and out of the multiboot) .... I have 2 ext3 partitions - 1 attached to /  and 1 attached to /boot ... now my / is getting full but I've got loads of space on /boot ... is there an easy way of shifting this space?
<dystopianray> jurgentje: mount /boot to /mnt and copy the contents to /boot
<dystopianray> jurgentje: and you'll need to get grub looking at the other partition for /boot
<LuCypher> hi i'm looking for help on how to setup internet sharing by 2 Ubuntu PCs
<jurgentje> dystopianray: mmm... that sounds quite techy... I'm no whiz in linux (yet)
<dystopianray> LuCypher: only one computer has the internet?
<dystopianray> jurgentje: it's quite simple really
<allhexx> hey all stupid question but i was hoping to use "ubuntu studio" though, the version of ubuntu I have at the moment is "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" though ubuntu studio talks about Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty), what is the difference(s) ?? would it still work ?
<LuCypher> PC1 is connected to the net by ppp0 (usb modem HSDPA)
<richardjc> hello
<jurgentje> dystopianray: kan I msg you (so the text doesn't scroll off)
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: i wonder if it can handle iso's though.. if it says it can create data cd's does that include iso's?
<richardjc> its my first time switching over to ubuntu
<dystopianray> jurgentje: yeah i guess
<richardjc> i can't even find whre bittorrent is located
<LuCypher> PC1 (192.168.0.1) and PC2 (192.168.0.2) are connected by crossover cable
<richardjc> its not on my applications list
<richardjc> help!
<Jordan_U> richardjc, You should be able to just double click a .torrent file
<richardjc> yup, but when i shut it down and turn it on again, how can i turn it on to continue the download?
<richardjc> sorry if i'm a little confusing english is not my native language
<Jordan_U> richardjc, I don't know, I always use Azureus or Ktorrent
<gvsa123> richardjc: azureus work well for me
<richardjc> i tried installing azureus but it says it was firewalled
<richardjc> and had a NAT problem
<faileas> allhexx: ubuntu studio is a sub distro, like kubuntu
<dystopianray> richardjc: you need to setup port forwarding
<richardjc> how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Do you have port forewarding enabled on your router?
<Juhaz> gvsa123, nautilus should be able to handle isos. right click, write to disc.
<richardjc> nope
<allhexx> yeah i know it is, just that i am mainly interested to do audio stuff
<Jordan_U> richardjc, That is needed for good speeds whatever application you use
<richardjc> ok, can you help me turn it on?
<gvsa123> Juhaz: thanks for confirming.. i was set to figure it out myself already... :)
<Jordan_U> richardjc, http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<gvsa123> Juhaz: at the expense of one cd...
<touroux> someone here?
<Juhaz> that's what rewritables are for...
<richardjc> ok thanks
<dystopianray> touroux: there are 1028 people here
<gvsa123> hey thanks you guys... got to go...
<touroux> its the first time i go here its great
<gvsa123> Juhaz: now why didn't i think of that.. i always brun them on cd-r...
<gvsa123> bye
<touroux> there are french guy here?
<allhexx> hey guys, another silly question, im using 6.06. can i upgrade it to 7.04 from within it once its installed or would it just be easier to download and install 7.04 ???
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Road_kill> I installed Kweather. eg. "sudo apt-get install kweather"
<Road_kill> But how do i get it to run?!
<david003> hello. can someone tell me why the background doesnt lode right away and i see a brown wallpaper?
<david003> load*
<Jordan_U> allbert, Yes and possibly yes :)
<jscinoz> no one would happen to have the file that used to be here: http://ploum.fritalk.com/thinkfinger_0.2.2_i386.deb would they?
<Jordan_U> allbert, To upgrade to Feisty you have to upgrade to Edgy first, so it will take around 2.5x more downloading for an update than a fresh install
<richardjc> can someone help me again? i'm still really confused with this operating system but i really wanna learn it, i couldn't even get ClamAV to install
<jtcat> help
<jtcat> list
<Jordan_U> richardjc, How did you try to install it?
<dystopianray> richardjc: clamAV is only for scanning for windows viruses
<jtcat> channel list
<jtcat> .....................
<jtcat> quit
<richardjc> i looked for instructions, i tried running 'configure' but there was no 'make' made
<richardjc> is it really only for windows viruses?>
<Jordan_U> richardjc, To install ClamAV just go to Applications -> Add / Remove and search for clamAV
<dystopianray> richardjc: yes
<Jordan_U> !virus | richardjc
<ubotu> richardjc: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dystopianray> richardjc: it's designed for scanning windows filesystems, network shares, etc.. on behalf of windows clients
<dystopianray> richardjc: viruses for systems other than windows are almost non-existant
<Jordan_U> richardjc, And you were trying to install it the hard way, using Applications -> Add / Remove is the easiest way to install applications on Ubuntu, easier than windows IMHO
<richardjc> so i've heard, thats why i wanted to switch to a different OS, my family keeps getting viruses on my PC
<jurgentje> Hey all... some process is using /boot ... I'd like to umount it to resize it, but can't find what's blocking it. Anyone in here knows how to help me out?
<richardjc> can i use the Add/Remove programs for azureus?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Yes
<jurgentje> richardjc: sure
<richardjc> wow! i did not know that! so they've already cataloged the applications
<sonictwin> how do i get my usb dvd burner recognized
<sonictwin> i dont see it under lsusb
<eifzon> hmm, i am trying to install ubuntu from the livecd, but it i cant make the last partition that is /home
<dystopianray> sonictwin: pastebin the output of dmesg after you plug it in
<richardjc> this is really cool
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Yup, its actually better to install from Add / Remove because then Ubuntu can be sure that no applications conflict with each other and can keep all your applications up to date
<KUKU> guys if im using kubuntu  can i get ubuntu without reformatting???
<richardjc> thanks! too bad my internet connection is slow, will take me 30 mins to download azureus and clamav
<dennda> eifzon: More information about your planned partitioning would be very helpful.
<KUKU> and switch back and forth between kubuntu and ubuntu
<dennda> KUKU: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dystopianray> KUKU: yes, install ubuntu-desktop
<eifzon> dennda: I got a 500GB HDD, I want to make a 30GB / and 1GB Swap and rest on home but it doesent work
<dennda> KUKU: you can then choose between both at your session login
<fyrestrtr> jurgentje: is /boot on another partition?
<KUKU> dennda thank you
<KUKU> thax guys
<richardjc> how come i can't access the other partitions of my had drive?
<richardjc> or write to them?
<richardjc> how can i change that?
<jurgentje> fyrestrtr: yeps... that's the issue: there's lots of gigs free there, and my  / is full :s
<dystopianray> richardjc: what sort of partitions are they?
<dystopianray> jurgentje: why would you give multiple gigabytes to /boot?
<sonictwin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34152/
<dennda> eifzon: did you make / a primary partition and swap logical and /home logical?
<jurgentje> dystopianray: because I was stupid upon install
<richardjc> i don't know, NTFS? this used to run on windows
<eifzon> dennda: if i am trying to make all space to to my home its just using like 70000mb
<Jordan_U> KUKU, That will leave you with all of the Kubuntu apps also, to get pure Ubuntu without the kubuntu see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<sonictwin> there was some cut off at the top
<eifzon> it shall uses 4679104MB
<eifzon> that is left
<dystopianray> richardjc: well you can either format them to a native linux fielsystem or install ntfs-config to setup ntfs write support
<dennda> eifzon: primary or logical partition?
<eifzon> dennda: all primary
<dennda> eifzon: and what kind of partition? (fat32, ext3, etc)
<eifzon> ext3
<dennda> eifzon: at least /home should be logical
<eifzon> dennda: nonoo
<richardjc> how do i install ntfs-config? add/remove?
<dennda> eifzon: Why not?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Yes
<eifzon> dennda: why?
<dystopianray> richardjc: yeah it's probably in there, quickest way is: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<eifzon> I got a SATA2 disk
<richardjc> wow, it all seems so simple
<eifzon> bah, going for the other install, (alternate).
<dennda> eifzon: I do prefer alternate, too. But I still don't get the point why you want to make /home a primary partition.
<dystopianray> richardjc: yes it is very easy
<Jordan_U> richardjc, One thing you will notice is that there is usually a GUI to do things but often people ( especially on IRC since it is easier than explaining where a button is for instance ) tend to give terminal commands that you can cut and paste
<dystopianray> richardjc: most of the software you'll need/want is trivial to install
<sonictwin> okay i changed usb ports and it auto detected it. sweet.
<sonictwin> im running feisty btw
<richardjc> are terminal commands more effecient?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, In many cases yes
<richardjc> i guess i need to really start learning this stuff
<dennda> eifzon: Just make it a logical partition and all should be fine.
<richardjc> how do i safely remove my usb drive?
<dystopianray> richardjc: right click on it and eject it
<Shani`andras> richardjc right clic on device, eject :x
<dennda> richardjc: You should be able to do that by right clicking on it. Or by command.
<richardjc> is there no system tray thingy on the desktop?
<Shani`andras> no
<Shani`andras> device is on your desktop
<richardjc> right! hehe
<richardjc> sorry
<dystopianray> richardjc: your removeable devices all appear on your desktop when you plug them in
<dystopianray> richardjc: you can access them, eject them and do other things straight of the desktop
<richardjc> i feel ashamed now, all this time i've been opening computer first
<richardjc> can u guys recommend any good applications?
<dennda> richardjc: That's not very precise.
<Shani`andras> depends in what you want to do
<richardjc> is there like a ccleaner version for linux?
<dennda> richardjc: What is ccleaner?
<richardjc> hehe, umm..it cleans up your recycle bin, cookies, temporary files, stuff like that
<dennda> richardjc: You do not need that since in ubuntu there is no registry to clean.
<richardjc> wow
<dennda> (At least not in the Windows-way you would probably think of it.)
<dennda> richardjc: You are new, I guess?
<richardjc> just installed ubuntu yesterday
<dennda> richardjc: Fine. Welcome. :)
<dennda> richardjc: There are some tools that new users often look for that they actually do not need at all.
<dystopianray> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<uygar> is it true "apc-get install wget" or "apt-get install wget" ?
<richardjc> i see
<dystopianray> uygar: it's 'apt-get'
<Shani`andras> apt uygar
<dennda> richardjc: That's to say a firewall (in most cases), anti-virus (at least if you do not want to check for windows-virusses), ad-aware-removal-tools, etc...
<richardjc> thats really cool
<Jordan_U> richardjc, What GFX card do you have by the way?
<dennda> richardjc: Just enjoy the power of "Applications -> Add / Remove" and Synaptic. (Or apt-get, or aptitude, or...)
<Olgem> richardjc: I'm assuming you want to hide all traces of your pr0n habits, so i'll start by suggesting you keep all your media files on an encrypted partition with an accompanied encrypted swap, you could easily add a kernel module to mount these encrypted filsystems on the fly for transparancy. Second, I suggest you edit your fstab so you can disable inode access times so the cops don't know your viewing habits, and then for fir
<Olgem> ewalls you should look into guides on configuring Iptables.
<dystopianray> richardjc: adware, spyware, malware, viruses, etc.. are basically non-existant outside of windows
<dystopianray> Olgem: you're going to scare him away
<Olgem> D:
<richardjc> i'm not sure maybe 256?
<zmitya> does anybody have a sample xorg.conf for an ELO touchscreen ?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, What brand?
<dennda> richardjc: He wants to know what vendor / model. (You may want to install drivers if you need them.)
<richardjc> hey! i'm not hiding any pron habits! its my other family members habits that i'm trying to clean up!
<Olgem> richardjc: I'm just kidding around. D:
<richardjc> sparkle geforce 7200gs
<richardjc> hehe
<dystopianray> richardjc: firefox has 'tools -> clear private data' which will clear cookies, history, cache, etc..
<dennda> richardjc: Is it version 7.04 you are using? (That is Feisty Fawn)
<richardjc> i told the guy i bought this from that i wanted a 256 mb
<richardjc> yup 7.04
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Then I suggest you try going to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and trying out some useless eye candy :)
<richardjc> i think the motherboard came with a 256 mb video integrated, should i switch over to that?
<Olgem> richardjc: thats integrated graphics and will steal that memory from your system ram
<richardjc> ok let me try
<richardjc> oh i see!
<uygar> is it true "apc-get install wget" or "apt-get install wget" ?
<dennda> richardjc: If you *want* to install drivers you can do that by clicking on System -> Administration -> Management of restricted drivers. (Not sure if it's called like this in English)
<Olgem> uygar: apt not apc
<Lotus> hi
<richardjc> hehe, wobble
<uygar> thanks a lot Olgem
<Lotus> does anyone know how to switch to murrine gtk engine ? It is already done by installing the deb package or do it have to activate it somewhere ?
<richardjc> i think its installed, it geforce nvidia?
<richardjc> why do i only have one workspace left? when i turned on the desktop efects?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Unless it is using your integrated card right now then the drivers must be installed ( the desktop effects require a 3D driver )
<dennda> richardjc: you shouldn't.
<dennda> richardjc: I suggest you disable the integrated graphics from BIOS.
<richardjc> ok, if its using the integrated card, how do i install the video card?
<richardjc> so i have to restart?
<dystopianray> richardjc: you do not
<dystopianray> richardjc: oh wait you probably do
<richardjc> hehe, you got me confused there!
<richardjc> ok, i'll try it
<Olgem> I bet his integrated graphics are already disabled. richardjc, is your monitor plugged into your motherboard, or your graphics card?
<nitesh> back
<nitesh> re-installed ubuntu
<dennda> richardjc: Go to Applications and open up a terminal. Then enter this: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<dennda> Well, Olgems approach is much... more genious! :)
<Olgem> I'm not sure what we're trying to do for him, he has everything working and just came in here asking for recommendations on applications.
<Jordan_U> Olgem, He didn't need to install any drivers ( maybe he did without realizing it ) to use Desktop Effects, which suggests he was using intel integrated
<dystopianray> dudes, he's gone
<dystopianray> intel graphics are awesome
<dennda> yeah, they are
<norber> wenas
* Jordan_U agrees
<norber> me gustara pasar un video en formato mpg a avi
<norber> me podes decir como se hace
<norber> ?
<dystopianray> norber: use ffmpeg
<dennda> norber: /j #ubuntu-es
<Olgem> norber: I do not speak your language, you need to go to a localized chat
<nitesh> guys i want to have a world clock on my desktop that displays me times for 5 different places of the world at the same time. how i do this ?
<norber> sorry
<Olgem> it is ok
<dystopianray> norber: ffmpeg can convert from mpeg to avi
<dennda> nitesh: I am not perfectly sure, but doesn't gDesklets provide such stuff?
<Olgem> nitesh: I bet there are some widgets you could add that could do that, but I'm not into that really.
<dystopianray> nitesh: why do you want to see five timezones?
<nitesh> dennda: yeah i looked into those but couldn't find such thing
<xmkkkk> mpg to avi :http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/52896
<dennda> nitesh: I probably was mistaken then.
<nitesh> dystopianray: i have work which needs me to be aware of those time zones
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak:  found a fix, worked it, its working ty for references
<richardjc> hello again
<nitesh> Olgem: yeah i am looking for widget or software. thought you guys might be knowing any such stuff. i am in real need atm
<richardjc> i didn't end up changing anything, isn't there any way that i can check what hardware is getting used?
<Esteth> Hey, i'm wanting to dual boot ubuntu on my box which currently has 3 partitions: one with windows, a small windows swap partition, and a large data partition. I want to shrink the data partition and install ubuntu on the remaining space. I have a few concerns however: Last time i rearranged my partitions and changed their sizes, the process took 2 or 3 days of constant unusable PC. Is this likely to happen this time? Also, i have a 965P motherboard, which i 
<Olgem> nitesh: what did you use on windows/mac/hurd/whatever to do this?
<dennda> richardjc: If everything works, everything's fine.
<dystopianray> Esteth: windows swap partition?
<richardjc> but i only have one workspace!
<Frogzoo> richardjc: lspci or lshw
<Olgem> richardjc: disable desktop effects
<tokj> what? o.O
<tokj> LOL
<faileas> bleh i hate the wifi card on this. RT61s are a PITA
<nitesh> Olgem: i don't use any of those and when i used to i had not tried looking for such software it's my first time and it's ubuntu (that i am glad off so far)
<Esteth> dystopianray: 1Gb NTFS partition that i let windows do it's swapfiling on, to try and kurb fragmenting on my other partitions
<dystopianray> faileas: use ndiswarpper
<Olgem> richardjc: desktop effects are mostly superfluous and not needed
<richardjc> ok, but shouldn't i be able to have more since i have a video card?
<dystopianray> Esteth: tell windows to use a fixed size pagefile and it won't fragment
<Olgem> Yes you can, of course, somone should help you install better drivers
<faileas> dystopianray: thats the damn stupid thing, it has an open source driver, i shouldn't need to. its not like it works properly in any other OSes.
<richardjc> ohh i see
<richardjc> will you help me?
<Olgem> richardjc: uhh, I'm not in ubuntu right now so I don't know click sequence off the top of my head, but I'm sure somone else does
<dystopianray> faileas: just becuase it's open source, doesn't mean it actually works, or is any good
<Esteth> dystopianray: Oh, i didn't know :P. I'll keep that in mind next time i do a complete format, since deleting that partition and moving the entire data partition would take a loooooong time, i beleive
<Olgem> nitesh: i'll try googling around to find something
<dennda> richardjc: If you really want to you may do that. Just have a look where your monitor-cable is plugged in.
<Jordan_U> richardjc, You don't need better drivers, it's that Desktop effects are still somewhat experimental, you might try checking the desktop cube box though
<nitesh> Olgem: thanks i am trying too
<dennda> richardjc: Motherboard or graphics card.
<faileas> dystopianray: true, but as i said, its the adaptor thats shitty IMO ;)
<faileas> i was hoping a fresh install would fix it
<Olgem> eteran: I haven't seen any resizing option for ntfs in gparted/qtparted so.... partition magic :<
<Jordan_U> richardjc, In System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects that is
<richardjc> but i remember there being 4 workspaces once while i was tinkering with it
<dystopianray> Olgem: gparted can resize ntfs
<Jordan_U> Olgem, Gparted can resize NTFS
<Olgem> Oh, Sorry.
<dennda> richardjc: (I, myself, would stick to the onboard solution since Intel Chips are great if I weren't forced to use the card.)
<faileas> unless its vista
<dystopianray> richardjc: right click on the single workspace and there is probably an option to enable extras
<faileas> then use the built in one
<richardjc> ok i'll try
<dennda> richardjc: You can have as many workspaces as you like.
<killaz> is there a trick to recover files which has been rm??
<richardjc> wow
<killaz> I accidentally rm some very important files
<killaz> :-((((
<killaz> So stupid
<Esteth> Oh, one more question: Should i shrink my data partition in ubuntu liveCD's gParted, or should i let the installer do it for me?
<dennda> killaz: Depends on the file-system.
<killaz> xfs
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Did you just see the Cube :)
<richardjc> but the cube thing doesn't work when i add workspaces
<dystopianray> killaz: xfs does a lot of buffering, if you physical turn off the power RIGHT NOW, they might still be there when it comes up again
<dennda> killaz: Sorry, I do not know whether there are any recovery tools for xfs.
<CorpseFeeder> can someone help me make a microphone work in feisty?
<ljsmithx> HI!!
<ljsmithx> I just installed Ubuntu!!!
<ljsmithx> I love it
<dennda> richardjc: You need to enable it.
<ljsmithx> w00t
<dennda> !welcome ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> hi
<richardjc> its enabled
<dissection> Hello. I just installed samba. But I don't have samba.conf in /etc/samba/ ..
<dystopianray> dissection: you have to create it
<ljsmithx> is there a way to run winblows apps?
<dennda> richardjc: press CTRL+ALT+Key Arrow left / right
<Olgem> dystopianray: then he probably wants a sample config to look at
<ipx> ljsmithx: www.winehq.com
<dissection> dystopianray: Okay. I got confused since it said on the site to "edit" it :)
<Esteth> Ijsmithx: wine
<dennda> ljsmithx: The answer is yes and no. Depends on the app.
<richardjc> still nothing
<ljsmithx> thanks
<dystopianray> dissection: Olgem: there isa  sample config in /etc/samba/
<richardjc> the wobling works
<richardjc> but no cube
<nitesh> Olgem: did ya found something like that ? i found a word clock at timeanddate.com but yeah it's a java applet that requires me to run firefox all the time. i wanted to have that whole stuff on my desktop
<dennda> richardjc: click on a free space on the Desktop with both mouse-buttons pressed, then move the mouse.
<boontoo> where can i download proper gdm2 themes
<killaz> dystopianray: omfg
<dennda> boontoo: gnome-look.org, probably
<richardjc>  dennda: still nothing! :(
<Olgem> nitesh: no luck really, do you know any bash scripting? I bet you could rig something with an NTP server to get different timezone requests or something :/
<killaz> there are no recovery tools for xfs???
<dystopianray> killaz: ?
<CorpseFeeder> can someone help me with sound recorder? I don't knwo what I'm doing wrong, I can't record anything from my microphone.
<Olgem> killaz: I read somewhere about a real low level dirty way of trying to recover data off a disk
<killaz> please if you have an idea how to recover the xfs files I will be very glad...
<dystopianray> killaz: you should have a backup
<dennda> richardjc: It may just not work. The in built Desktop-Effects functinality is not that much blown up as Beryl / Compiz Fusion is. (If you want to have tons of eyecandy you may want to install one of these.)
<nitesh> Olgem: oh great sounds pretty hacky to me. well atm i don't have time for the script learning process but yeah i will continue to look for the app. thanks for trying though i appreciate it.
<nitesh> have to go now see you guys soon !!!!
<killaz> dystopianray: nah I was configuring the backup...:-(((
<richardjc> my toolbars disappeared!
<richardjc> help!!!
<Olgem> nitesh: seeya, sorry I couldn't help
<dystopianray> killaz: you should stop using the partition ASAP, or new files will overwrite the delted ones
<richardjc> wah!
<Olgem> ohsnap richardjc
<dennda> richardjc: Did you activate the effects?
<Olgem> don't panic
<Jordan_U> richardjc, You mean the panels at the top and bottom of the screen?
<killaz> dystopianray: I have...
<richardjc> yes
<dennda> richardjc: Watch this: http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I
<dennda> richardjc: Disable them. Then press ALT+F2 and enter "gnome-panel"
<Olgem> killaz: you could unmount the xfs volume and try and grep your way out of it
<Jordan_U> richardjc, Press Alt+F2 and enter "killall gnome-panel" if gnome-panel does not work
<richardjc> nothing
<wifinoob> Please enclue me on getting wifi ad-hoc going between my desktop (pci wifi, ath0) and laptop (pcmcia wifi, wlan0). iwconfig shows both are up, linkquality 87/100 or thereabouts. How to I set routing up so I can ping from laptop to pc? Laptop: 192.168.0.4, desktop ath0 192.168.0.4, desktop eth1 192.168.0.2.
<Jordan_U> richardjc, "killall gnome-panel" does not get them back?
<dissection> dystopianray: I can put any name I want for netbios name?
<richardjc> nothing happens with alt-f2, i was clicking on the workspaces when this happend
<Olgem> killaz: what files do you need?
<dystopianray> dissection: by default it uses the hostname
<dystopianray> killaz: first thing you should do is image the drive
<richardjc> heelp!
<dystopianray> killaz: in case the recovery tools make a huge mess of it
<Olgem> richardjc: well
<killaz> a whole directory /data/rc_scripts
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my bluetooth adapter to work?
<richardjc> the panels are still gone
<Olgem> richardjc: if all else fails, then restart :<
<richardjc> :(
<Jordan_U> richardjc, You can either restart the GUI completely with ctrl+alt+backspace, or...
<richardjc> alright
<Olgem> D:
<killaz> Olgem: a whole dir : /data/rc_scripts
<Olgem> That sounds reasonable, let me dif up a forum post from somewhere real quick
<Olgem> dig*
<illriginal> can anyone help me to get my bluetooth usb adapter to work, please?
<richardjc> thanks
<richardjc> everything is fine now
<Olgem> richardjc: there were others ways we could have gone about it but lol restart
<killaz> :'-(
<dennda> richardjc: nothing is irreversible ;) If you like the eyecandy watch this video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I
<killaz> this is terrible...
<Olgem> killaz:
<richardjc> how long have you guys been using ubuntu/linux?
<Olgem> let me PM you
<killaz> ok
<richardjc> how long have you guys been using ubuntu/linux?
<richardjc> ok i'll watch it, it will take a while to load though, my connection is slow
<illriginal> can anyone help me to get my bluetooth usb adapter to work, please?
<xmkkkk> about 3 months.
<richardjc> nice, how would you compare ubuntu to windows?
<richardjc> in your own experience
<illriginal> windows is more compatible with any new technology -.-
<xmkkkk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<illriginal> linux you just gotta wait patiently for someone to finally develop a driver of some sort that'll work with whatever new hardware
<richardjc> illriginal: which do u use more?
<illriginal> linux
<illriginal> but i think im about to get a small external HD just for certain things
<illriginal> for windows that is.
<richardjc> illriginal: i see
<boontoo> how do i make songs play a sample when i hold my mouse over them?
<Jordan_U> richardjc, I never liked windows, one thing to realize is that while Ubuntu can do a lot of things that windows cannot, and Windows can do a lot that Ubuntu cannot, society will hardly ever require you to do something you cannot do in WIndows
<dennda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmz9a9pJR_s&NR=1 <-- This Compiz Fusion thingy is getting more and more interesting. ;)
<richardjc> yes i just say that video, its really cool!
<Jordan_U> richardjc, So I would argue that it is not that linux is slower to adopt new technology but that it adopts different technologies
<dissection> I can now see my machine in Windows, but I can't access it. It says I don't have permission.
<dennda> (That was another one.)
<richardjc> Jordan_U: yes i have been getting srustrated with windows' vulnerabilities, thats why i decided to try something new
<richardjc> dennda: oh i thought you were showing the same one again!
<dennda> dissection: You need to set up a samba user and edit smb.conf.
<dennda> richardjc: no ;)
<eifzon> what resolution is vga=775? 1280x1024?
<richardjc> i'm really interested in this concept where everything, even the OS is free
<CorpseFeeder> can someone help me? How do I get a microphone to work? I don't know what I am doing wrong. I can't record anything.
<davef> eifzon: 640.
<dissection> dennda, how do I create a user?
<dystopianray> eifzon: depends on the card
<dirmass> Corpse, did you plug it in?
<dystopianray> CorpseFeeder: you probably need to adjust your capture settings try this: alsamixer -V capture
<dirmass> in the pink port on your soundcard?
<eifzon> dystopianray: nvidia 7950gt
<dennda> dissection: don't know. You need to search the wiki. "smbpasswd"?
<xmkkkk> type alsamixer in terminal
<dennda> -> Lunch.
<dissection> dennda, I did that already
<dystopianray> eifzon: i don't actually know any values for any card
<tagger911> my processor is saying 50% usage, but im not seeing any processes causing it. =(
<CorpseFeeder> I have mic plugged in, and if I unmute it in volume control or alsamixer I can hear output and feedback when I talk in it... but I just can't make anythng record from it.
<dystopianray> tagger911: there is nothing in 'top'?
<dirmass> you have to select it in the Recording control
<dissection> dennda: Before it asks me for the new password, it says "bash: Renderman" command not found". I typed sudo smbpasswd -a `Renderman`
<dirmass> similar to windows
<tagger911> nope
<Prestidigita> hello, I can't get my usb speakers to work with ubuntu. can anyone help me ?
<Enselic> Where is the setting that allows me to choose what key that I shall grab windows with? I have it on the Alt key now, but I want it to be on the Windows key
<Esteth> I'm trying to burn the ubuntu desktop 7.04 i386 image to a blank CD with infrarecorder in windows. But when i press OK to confirm burning, the "burning image" dialog comes up blank, saying "operation completed". what am i doing wrong?
<dystopianray> Prestidigita: pastebin the dmesg output after plugging them in
<Enselic> dissection: don't enclose it in ``, that means "run command and replace with its output"
<xmkkkk> what soundcard do you have?
<Enselic> dissection: use
<dystopianray> Esteth: your problem is with windows, so ##windows is probably the best place to be
<Enselic> dissection: '' and it will work
<Esteth> dystopianray: ok, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Esteth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CorpseFeeder> dirmass: what do you mean by selected in recording control?
<dissection> Enselic: It now says failed to modify password entry for user Renderman
<Prestidigita> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34153/
<tagger911> i have a dual core, but i dont know if got a bad kernal update or something.
<xmkkkk> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting
<Esteth> Jordan_U: I've followed those instructions as best i can, but i still seem to be getting this problem. Perhaps the disk is allready finalized, allthough i would think infrarecorder would tell me if that was the case
<dirmass> CorpseFeeder: Select Rec on the MIcropphone
<illriginal> can someone explain what this means: illriginal@illriginal:~$ hcitool scan
<illriginal> Scanning ...
<illriginal>         00:1B:52:9A:32:F7       Motorola Phone
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:1B:52:9A:32:F7
<illriginal> Can't get device information: Success
<Enselic> dissection: Renderman must by default be a system user (be in /etc/passwd)
<doronbe_> hi, when I connect my HP laserjet 1018 I cant run lsusb nor use the printer...
<Enselic> dissection: man smbpasswd to read that, and maybe there are answers there to your future questions as well ;)
<CorpseFeeder> dirmass: the alsamixer shows two little red dots above the mic control...
<dissection> Enselic: Okay, you mean the username I use to login to my Ubuntu? I was using the hostname..
<dirmass> CorpseFeeder: One of them is Mute and one Is Rec
<dirmass> ?
<doronbe_> dmesg is saying: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<Enselic> dissection: no, I mean that smbpasswd will fail if not the user you try to add with -a exists on the system
<dirmass> CorpseFeeder :Can you go into Options in the alsamixer and select the input source > Mic ?
<dissection> Enselic: Which user? I don't understand
<dirmass> doronbe: u using Jetdirect?
<richardjc> anybody here from asia?
<dissection> Enselic: I tried my ubuntu username and this time there were no errors. Then I restarted samba. But in windows, it still says I don't have permission. It doesn't ask me for a username and password
<CorpseFeeder> dirmass: hang on.. I was using alsamixergui thing - it doesn't seem to give me an options menu. What should I be looking at instead?
<solem> someone here ever installed tpb? for thinkpad buttons?
<dystopianray> dissection: samba can be tricky to configure
<xmkkkk> do you have firewall?
<richardjc> does anyone have that compiz fusion thing on their computer?>
<solem> yeah richardjc
<boris_> where can i configure ubuntu's splash ?
<Enselic> dissection: what guide are you following?
<richardjc> what are your specs?
<richardjc> solem
<Jordan_U> richardjc, I did for a while
<richardjc> will it work on my computer?
<dissection> Enselic: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<solem> richardjc, t5600 2gb ddr, x1300
<richardjc>  Jordan_U:
<dissection> Enselic: And http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4
<xmkkkk> sometimes firewall make problems with samba...
<illriginal> can someone help me with this bluetooth issue i have.
<xmkkkk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dystopianray> richardjc: it should work fine with your card
<illriginal> i really wanna get out of your hairs... and move on...
<Enselic> !samba | dissection try this instead
<ubotu> dissection try this instead: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<richardjc> ok, will it work on mine? amd athlon x2 3600, 1 gb ddr2, 128 mb geforce 7200gs
<Prestidigita> Can anyone figure out the problem which I am having with usb speakers ?
<richardjc> can i install it with add/remove?
<dystopianray> richardjc: yes, your setup should be perfect
<dystopianray> richardjc: I think you need to add an additional repo
<dystopianray> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<boris_> where can i set splash screen for ubuntu ?
<richardjc> dystopianray: repo?
<dystopianray> richardjc: software repository
<netyire> anyone know of any tools to repair/restore jpeg files?
<solem> borg_,  i use the configurator
<richardjc> dystopianray:  whats that?
<Enselic> netyire: in what way is the jpeg broken?
<solem> Configuration Editor
<solem> search for splash
<dystopianray> richardjc: all the software you can install through add/remove and synaptics comes from a repository
<Happu> my CD-drive wont mount at the boot (or after the boot) where does the error go?
<dystopianray> richardjc: the feisty repo does not have compiz-fusion, so you'd need to add another one to have access to compiz-fusion
<Enselic> netyire: for general image editing, you want to use GIMP
<Enselic> netyire: GIMP 2.4 release candidate has been released btw
<richardjc> i see..
<richardjc> dystopianray:
<richardjc> dystopianray:  how do i update the repository
<richardjc> ?
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<netyire> Enselic: thumbnails may work okay, just that opening the certain files on windows results in 'drawing failed'
<dystopianray> richardjc: i don't use compiz-fusion so I don't know, there probably dozens of guides available for it though
<richardjc> ok, thanks!
<dissection> Enselic: It says it'll mount to /media/ .. How do I do it so it shows up under Network > Windows Network ?
<leagris> Someone can recommand an audio device like the EMU 0404 but one that is Ubuntu compatible?
<richardjc> i'll work on it later
<dissection> Enselic: I can access the other machine with its IP or host
<dystopianray> richardjc: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+compiz-fusion
<solem> richardjc, you could manually insert the lines into /etc/apt/sources.list
<OuZo> hi, can i share /home partitions with different flavours of linux? eg gentoo, ubuntu... thanks
<Enselic> dissection: Places -> Connect to server... in the ubutnu menu
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<Enselic> netyire: what device was used to create these images?
<dystopianray> OuZo: of course
<netyire> PC Inspector File Recovery? :D
<dennda> richardjc: http://compiz.org/Compiz_and_Compiz_Fusion_GIT_Ubuntu_Repository <- use with caution. (since you are a new user AND since additional repositories *may* be a security risk.)
<OuZo> thanks dystopianray, so event thou my gentoo uses openoffice2.2 & my ubuntu edgy uses openoffice2.0 there wont be any problems?
<dissection> Enselic: Okay, that worked. Though it showed up in Network, Not Network > Windows Network. Is this permanent though?
<dystopianray> OuZo: well there may be issues with that sort of thing, but in general it can be shared
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<dystopianray> OuZo: you can even share /home with a bsd or osx system
<Enselic> dissection: yes server added that way are permanent, until you rightcick and 'Unmount' them
<boontoo> how to i reset my themes and icons ect to the default ?
<OuZo> thanks so much dystopianray that will save me some hard drive space. what about /var and /usr ?
<solem> someone here ever installed tpb? for thinkpad buttons?
<dissection> Enselic: Why is it showing up in "Network" and not "Network > Windows Network"? Can I move it there?
<dystopianray> OuZo: no i don't think /var would be wise to share
<Enselic> dissection: if you browse the Windows Network, it should be there as well I think
<dystopianray> OuZo: /usr you sort of can, but only works properly if all the systems are running the same distro or os
<dissection> Enselic: No, it isn't there.
<Olgem> is the geforce FX 5xxx line supported well by nvidia drivers with ubuntu? Is it classified as legacy?
<boontoo> anyone know how to reset the themes and icons and everything to defult?
<Enselic> dissection: is it a problem that it is not though?
<dystopianray> OuZo: if you had a whole pile of feisty machines on a lan for example, you could share /usr with them all
<Enselic> dissection: it might show up later, sometimes the network places are not in sync
<dissection> Enselic: Well its just odd to have nothing under "Windows Network"
<Olgem> boontoo: you go to system -> prefences -> themes
<Enselic> dissection: might show up later
<Olgem> dissection: microsoft purposly screws with samba to break it, blame them >:O
<dystopianray> dissection: it can take time for the workgroup to appear while the machines work out which one is to be the master browser
<boontoo> Olgem: yeah i did that but when i exec beryl i loose all my tops of my window frames making everything impossible to navigate
<dystopianray> boontoo: that means you haven't configured the system to bea ble to run beryl
<Olgem> boontoo: beryl is in alpha or something, and its not recommended to use it.
<boontoo> but beryl is so attractive and ive just got my ubuntu to run cool, now i want it to look cool
<dystopianray> boontoo: compiz-fusion is all the rage now
<Olgem> boontoo: they probably have some nice documentation on the beryl website, and I think they have a channel here on freenode
<boontoo> ok dystopianray ill give it a shot
<lele> hi
<xmkkkk> I am using compiz because is default in ubuntu feisty.
<dystopianray> #gentoo-effects
<OuZo> thanks dystopianray, i am running ubuntu edgy & gentoo (both 64bit multilib) /home i will make common now, but it would be nice for /var or at least /var/www to be common as well, since im running apache and tomcat
<xmkkkk> try with ubuntuguide.org if you want to install bery
<richardjc> guys i really cant set up the ip forwarding properly, how do i do the static ip thing?>
<dennda> boontoo: Which window decorator do you want to use? emerald or gtk?
<xmkkkk> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#OpenCompositing:_Beryl_and_Compiz
<adminGuy> i issued an "export DISPLAY" command via ssh to my ubuntu box last night, but i don't think i needed it.  so is there a way to "undo" that export?
<SlimeyPe1e> adminGuy: it's "undone" as soon as you log out
<adminGuy> SlimeyPe1e: that's great.  thanks!
<Enselic> adminGuy: export DISPLAY
<dennda> boontoo: If you installed emerald press ALT+F2 and enter "emerald --replace". If not and you are using GNOME press ALT+F2 and enter "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<sonictwin> i need to get qjackctl running. that is why i'm running ubuntustudio
<Enselic> adminGuy: sorry,   export DISPLAY=''
<boontoo> dy dennda
<adminGuy> Enselic: according to SlimeyPe1e, I don't need to "undo", right?
<dennda> boontoo: "die"?
<Enselic> adminGuy: nope, but that'show you do it anyway :)
<dennda> boontoo: or what did you want to tell me? ;)
<adminGuy> Enselic: ok, great, thanks both of you.  :)
<Diogo|Skol|> hello everyone
<boontoo> dennda sorry i meant ty
<dennda> boontoo: works? fine. enjoy.
<Diogo|Skol|> and copy the
<Diogo|Skol|> libstdc++.so.5
<Diogo|Skol|> libstdc++.so.5.0.1
<Diogo|Skol|> to /usr/lib/
<Diogo|Skol|> The copy command must be:
<Diogo|Skol|> cp -a libstdc++.so.5* /usr/lib
<Diogo|Skol|> With '-a' parameter, and you must login as root.
<Diogo|Skol|> but how i login?
<boontoo> dennda:  thankyou you are all mighty
<CroX> My DVD burner has gone missing from Ubuntu.. I can see it clearly in the BIOS but Ubuntu cant find it, neither with its auto mount feature nor when I try to mount it myself.
<dystopianray> CroX: can windows see it?
<CroX> dystopianray: Ubuntu has been able to see and use it perfectly, up until this tuesday for some reason.
<dystopianray> CroX: what were you doing before it happened?
<Enselic> !root | Diogo|Skol|
<ubotu> Diogo|Skol|: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stdin> Diogo|Skol|: install the package libstdc++5
<CroX> dystopianray: I don't know. Suddenly, when I was trying to put in Frozen Throne, I think it was, it wouldn't mount my CD.
<uygar> roger that !
<Saurus> ciao... Hello..
<Enselic> Diogo|Skol|: but you should use APT anyway
<dystopianray> CroX: the drive might have died
<dystopianray> CroX: is there any dmesg output relating to it?
<CroX> dystopianray: But I can hear it spinning in there. Albeit somewhat slower than it should. But stil lspinning.
<CroX> Hrm.. I'll check and see if I notice something.
<Saurus> I have a question 4 U... I'm italian and sorry 4 my bad englis, but I would know how can I write the name of my Site... Is it correct Saurus Site or Saurus' Site? Thank you
<CroX> dystopianray: What exactly am I looking for anyway? :P
<dystopianray> CroX: anything about errors i guess, or some mention of a cdrom
<Saurus> CroX: Can you help me?
<dystopianray> CroX: pastebin it if you're unsure
<CroX> Saurus: It would be Saurus' Site
<boontoo> dennda: Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager
<dystopianray> Saurus: Saurus' Site
<Saurus> CroX: Thank you so much ;-)
<dennda> boontoo: when does that message appear?
<Saurus> dystopianray: you too
<Saurus> ;-)
<boris_> how do i change splash in ubuntu ?
<boontoo> dennda when im trying to start compiz
<Enselic> Diogo|Skol|: sudo apt-get install   and please don't initiate private message sessions
<dennda> boontoo: try "compiz --replace"
<boris_> oh i found a solution
<Saurus> bye to all ;-)
<Saurus> have a good day
<Enselic> Diogo|Skol|: or in synaptic
<CroX> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34156/
<Enselic> Diogo|Skol|: btw, have you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Enselic> Diogo|Skol|: that is typically enough to be able to compile C++ programs
<dystopianray> CroX: looks like it is detected: [    5.420604]   sda:sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<CroX> dystopianray: Ahh
<stdin> !no | Diogo|Skol|
<ubotu> Diogo|Skol|: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<CroX> dystopianray: Any idea on why I can't access it then?
<dystopianray> CroX: no, sorry
<CroX> Alright. Thanks for the help though.
<dennda> boontoo: does it work with "compiz --replace"?
<dystopianray> CroX: does the device it mentions actually exist?
<boontoo> dennda yeh it does =) thanks
<Falcon4ever> join #nuigroup
<dennda> np
<CroX> dystopianray: I believe so. That snippet you showed me didn't give much of an ID but the burn speed is correct. -shrug-
<dystopianray> CroX: does /dev/sr0 exist?
<devn> http://www.theonion.com/content/opinion/as_a_working_mom_its_hard_to
<devn> you can thank me later
<dissection> Do I need to install anything on Windows so it can access my samba server? My system shows up in the Network but it won't ask me for a user/pass.
<CroX> dystopianray: It does, yeah.
<dystopianray> CroX: that is your cdrom
<CroX> Should I try mounting that perhaps?
<CroX> Ohh..
<dystopianray> yes
<CroX> $ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0/
<cbs> how can I install better codecs for internet video?
<CroX> mount: No medium found
<dystopianray> CroX: is a cd in it?
<dennda> devn: I don't thin this content fits into a support channel.
<Co1> hello
<Frogzoo> !codecs | cbs
<ubotu> cbs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Co1> how do I run a check.sh file?
<CroX> dystopianray: A blank one, yeah.
<dystopianray> CroX: well you can't mount a blank disc
<eifzon> How do I autostart a file, like a config file in gnome?
<dennda> Co1: sh check.sh
<CroX> Heh. Alright, I'll try another
<dystopianray> Co1: chmod +x check.sh ; ./check.sh
<dennda> eifzon: system -> preferences -> sessions
<eifzon> dennda: and?
<dennda> eifzon: -> Autostart
<CroX> dystopianray: Same, "no medium found". :/
<Co1> how do i get console ownership?
<eifzon> dennda: i just choosed the file there :)
<cbs> I already have restrcited extras, but the decoding suxxxxx
<eifzon> Co1: sudo
<dystopianray> CroX: that is not good
<dystopianray> CroX: does the drive spin up and detect the cd?
<dystopianray> CroX: pastebin dmesg again
<CroX> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34159/
<dystopianray> CroX: it does not say anything about the cds you just inserted
<dystopianray> CroX: are you sure this ist he dmesg from AFTER inserting those cds?
<Co1> You are either not running this script from the console
<Co1> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<Co1> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<CroX> Yeah.
<dissection> How do I get a list of my samba usernames?
<dystopianray> CroX: seems like the drive has died
<dystopianray> CroX: try using it in another computer
<Co1> You are either not running this script from the console
<Co1> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<Co1> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<CroX> Oh damnit.. :(
<Co1> That is the error I get
<CroX> dystopianray: Alright, I'll try that. Thanks alot!
<zombie_monkey> I have this: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5BXB63 -> what can I do about it?
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: is that a 802.11n atheros chipset?
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: oh wait, it's not
<Piotre> salut
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: contribute a patch to get that card supported, or just wait for somebody to code support
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: in the meantime, use ndiswrapper
<Co1> what does it mean to run the script from the cosole?
<Co1> console?
<Ciechanow> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xmkkkk> sh?
<xmkkkk> sudo sh program.sh?
<Co1> i tried that
<Ciechanow> i`m looking for date of 7.10 go gold
<zombie_monkey> dystopianray: that's about it, i guess. I also supect the problem might be a physical switch on the outside of the laptop that requires special drivers, as in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-505585.html , and there's this thing called rfswitch that might help.
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: your atheros card requries an updated HAL, it cannot be supported until one is released
<Ciechanow> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<kauer> Co1: It means to run the script from the command line in a full-screen (non-X) text window.  You can get to such a window in X by pressing CTL-ALT-F1.
<sahil> hey, my frostwire doesnt work
<dystopianray> Ciechanow: 7.10 == 2007.10, so october 2007
<sahil> it says that my version of Java is too old, but i downloaded the new one and it still doesnt work
<kauer> Co1: You may also need to run the script using sudo, but that is a different issue. Note that to return to X, press ALT-F7.
<zombie_monkey> dystopianray: I'll try ndiswapper then
<dystopianray> sahil: what version do you require?
<sahil> JRE 1.5.x or newer
<dutch> what's the best way to install kde ?
<sahil> but i have jre 1.6.0_02
<dystopianray> sahil: did you install it from the repos?
<dystopianray> dutch: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ciechanow> dystopianray: i was looking for accurate date. it it 18th october. thanks
<IdleOne> dutch: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sahil> yeah, i installed all the javas from the repos
<dystopianray> sahil: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dutch> dystopianray: thanks..
<dystopianray> sahil: what does this say: java -version ?
<dissection> Someone please help me fix my samba
<sahil> java version "1.4.2-02"
<sahil> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<sahil> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<dutch> IdleOne: thanks.
<dystopianray> sahil: try running this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kauer> speaking of java, what is the update-alternatives target to switch all java progs at once? Otherwise I have to switch java, and the jre, and jar, and javac and.....?
<kauer> dissection: Be more specific. Be a LOT more specific.
<dystopianray> kauer: sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<jscinoz> trying to get my webcam working  , and i need to install a patched uvcvideo, i've installed it but if i modprobe uvcvideo i get "FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter" and dmesg returns "uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32" what should i do?
<kauer> dystopianray: No, that just switches java, I think.
<sahil> dystopinaray it gives me options to choose from
<kauer> dystopianray: java the program I mean
<dissection> kauer: I can't access my linux machine from Windows. It says I don't have permissions. It doesn't ask me for a username and password.
<dystopianray> sahil: pick the one you want to use
<xmkkkk> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage if you uninstall any program of this metapackage, you will uninstall all kubuntu
<dystopianray> kauer: it switches the jdk too
<sahil> IT WORKS !
<kauer> dissection: What is the exact error message, and how exactly were you trying to connect?
<dystopianray> kauer: I frequently develop in java and that is all i've ever had to do to use a newly installed jdk
<sahil> thanks a lot
<kauer> dystopianray: OK, I'll try it. I'm fairly sure it didn't do that on Dapper, but I could well have been confused. Thanks!
* N3bunel saluta
<dissection> kauer: It says its not accessible, and that I might not have permissions. My Linux system shows up in the workgroup, but I can't access it.
<kauer> dissection: Please answer the questions. What is the exact error message, and how exactly were you trying to connect?
<dystopianray> kauer: I started with edgy so perhaps the behaviour is different on dapper
<dissection> kauer: "\\Renderman is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The network path was not found"
<kauer> dissection: Also, please post your /etc/samba/smb.conf file in the pastebin
<dissection> kauer: I tried to access it from the workgroup
<phoenix_> high ther
<phoenix_> can i speak to a dev ?
<iCEifer> anyone know of a way to make the power manager turn off the monitor in less than 11 mins (11 is the min it seems)?
<phoenix_> i got this problem between my pc and alternate install cd
<phoenix_> i need via vt8251 driver
<phoenix_> from floppy
<kauer> dissection: OK, now waiting on the conf file :-)
<phoenix_> only my computer has no floppy ... only a cardreader
<phoenix_> now
<ionstorm> how do I use AES encryption in GPG ?
<phoenix_> they driver sits on card reader but card reader get detected as hdd as the second i insert it
<phoenix_> what would be a solution here ?
<ionstorm> or/How Do i Make An AES key with GPG?
<phoenix_> usb floppy readers work ?
<dystopianray> phoenix_: a floppy disk that came with your mobo?
<phoenix_> nop
<phoenix_> its a medion titanium 8822 pc
<dissection> kauer: http;//www.wotanist.com/linux/smb.conf
<dystopianray> phoenix_: you've used this driver from the floppy with linux before?
<phoenix_> nope
<phoenix_> i dont have a floppy lol
<phoenix_> or a floppy reader
<dystopianray> phoenix_: where did you get this floppy disk from?
<phoenix_> dystopianray,  no i didnt managed to install before
<phoenix_> i'll link u
<phoenix_> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3270&SubCatID=167
<phoenix_> VIA drivers rep
<yellow_chicken> is there a linux on nintendo ds?
<dystopianray> phoenix_: what that is strange
<dystopianray> yellow_chicken: yes
<kauer> dissesction: Unless you have a good reason and know what you are doing, security=user is the way to go. You have that commented out...
<dystopianray> phoenix_: have you tried doing the install without the floppy?
<yellow_chicken> dystopianray: i found, dslinux
<phoenix_> dystopianray, it wont detect my via chipset without driver
<phoenix_> and i cant load the driver on alternate cd
<phoenix_> and live cd takes 2 hours to boot
<phoenix_> due to block error IO
<dystopianray> phoenix_: this is using dapper?
<kauer> dissection: Once you have that, you will also need (on the linux system) to do "sudo smbpasswd   -a   your-account_name"
<dystopianray> phoenix_: try feisty
<phoenix_> feisty
<dissection> kauerL: I did that
<dystopianray> phoenix_: the drive on via's site is for dapper
<phoenix_> yah becuz feisty is to new
<kauer> dissection: Then uncomment the "security=user" line and restart smb
<iCEifer> anyone know where the binaries for Firefox get installed in ubuntu? I'd like to make two copies so I can run one with different settings.
<phoenix_> but dapper install driver will allso work for feisty ?
<dystopianray> phoenix_: no they won't
<phoenix_> no ?.?
<phoenix_> lol
<dystopianray> phoenix_: they have different kernels
<phoenix_> i see
<phoenix_> bummer
<phoenix_> no ubuntu for me
<dystopianray> so to use that driver you have to run 6.06
<dissection> kauer: Done. Still can't access it
<phoenix_> back to off
<phoenix_> dystopianray,  are u a ubunutu dev ?
<dystopianray> phoenix_: no
<phoenix_> who is ?
<dystopianray> phoenix_: i'm just 'some guy'
<astro76> iCEifer, you can make a different profile: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/profile
<menisk> Can someone help me install the FGLRX 8.40.8 drivers? I tried but it is now using mesa gl rather than ATI Acelerated GL.
<phoenix_> i need them to add dthe via driver lol
<kauer> dissection: You have an orphan config line or two (for example, "browseable" is uncommented after a commented-out homes section). You might like to fix those, don't know if they are meaningful...
<phoenix_> so no devs in thisn chan ?
<babo> guys, I use ubuntu for all my web work. Can I put a 'partnered with ubuntu' + Ubuntu logo on my site ? Just to let people known I'm not a WIMP ... ?
<xmkkkk> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<dystopianray> phoenix_: there probably are
* phoenix_ probes for devs
<kauer> dissection: What share did you actually want to mount? You don't have any actual shares defined except printers and print$...
<cbs> !pastebin
<IdleOne> phoenix_: you can try #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-MOTU and see if anybody answers you but they will probably send you back here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phoenix_> thkx IdleOne
<dissection> kauer: But it shouldn't give a permission error, should it?
<iCEifer> thanks.
<kauer> dissection: I don't know. But I do know that if you have no shares you are doomed to failure trying to mount something :-)
<cbs> What does htis mean and how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34162/
<IdleOne> babo: I might be wrong but I believe you need to get permission from canonical to use the logo
<kauer> dissection: I'm not a windows sort of person. Maybe Windows is trying to mount some kind of default share...
<dissection> kauer, okay so I change that to comment = /home/username/foldername for example?
<IdleOne> babo: then again I might be completly wrong
<cbs> i was trying to install the nvidia-glx-new driver
<cbs> and it gave me that error
<xmkkkk> what error?
<babo> IdleOne: yeah, i think it's a registered trademark ...
<dystopianray> cbs: do you have nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig installed?
<runge> hi! I probably need to upgrade to gutsy, anybody have a page to read up on how to do it best?
<babo> I wonder whether they'd mind though ?
<IdleOne> babo: check canonical.com see if they have any info on it
<phoenix_> and thkx dystopianray to
<kauer> dissection: I don't understand. Change what? But I think the answer is no :-) Try uncommenting the other couple of lines in the [homes]  section, then try mounting your home directory.... Uncommenting means removing the hash or semicolon from the front of the line. Hashes and semicolons cause the line to be ignored.
<iCEifer> can anyone recommend a good MP3 player? Maybe a winamp type with support for streams?
<IdleOne> iCEifer: there are to many to recommend. search synaptic
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to add support for different resolutions in Ubuntu?
<Zombie> other than the standard ones
<Frogzoo> iCEifer: amarok
<Zombie> Like.
<Zombie> 300x240
<dissection> ;   comment = Home Directories <----- kauer, I need to edit this line?
<cbs> dystopianray: it errors on those
<Zombie> and 400xx300
<Frogzoo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kauer> dissection: If your homes directory is then browseable on your windows box, that's great. If it doesn't appear in the browse list, though, you could try mapping the drive directly - explorer->tools->map network drive.
<dystopianray> Zombie: you need to add them to your xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xmkkkk> songbird is good
<dystopianray> Zombie: to the modes lists in the Screen section
<eifzon> If i have two disks, how can I get the other disk to get on my desktop?
<kauer> dissection: that particular line is irrelevant, but the line above it is crucial. Uncomment both.
<Jordan_U> eifzon, What is the other disk ( External internal ? ) and what is the file system ?
<eifzon> Jordan_U: its my multimedia disk(ext3)
<fork> hola , alguien habla espaol?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jordan_U> eifzon, Does it show up in Places -> Computer?
<dissection> kauer: Its still giving me the same error.
<eifzon> yes Jordan_U
<Amendt> Can I turn off people entering and leaving this room?  I am using GAIM
<badpenguin86> for some reason, I need to be root to eject a cd. Is there a command that I can use to eject it?
<fork> no hay nadie en esos canales :-)
<xmkkkk> si,
<Jordan_U> eifzon, You should be able to just drag it to the desktop then
<IdleOne> badpenguin86: sudo eject
<dystopianray> badpenguin86: right click on the desktop icon and click 'eject'
<dissection> kauer: http;//www.wotanist.com/linux/smb.conf <-- Please check this again and see if I did it right
<Asd> How do i do ubuntu unstable?
<kauer> dissection: OK, lets start at the front :-) Is samba actually running on your linux box? Check with "ps ax | grep smb"
<dystopianray> Asd: there is no such thing
<dystopianray> Asd: you could try running gutsy though
<dystopianray> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> badpenguin86: you need cdrom group membership
<dissection> kauer: Yes it is running
<fork> bueno... si alguien me entiende y sabe como ayudarme, aqui esta la pregunta... tengo una epson r200 y quiero imprimir sobre los cds imprimibles
<kauer> dissection: Yes, you did it right. What account name are you using?
<badpenguin86> It is just this one cd for some reason
<Hobbsee> !es | fork
<ubotu> fork: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<anzan>  !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xmkkkk> ni idea viejo.
<dissection> kauer: I set wotanist as the username, which is same as my Ubuntu username
<fork> ok, gracias!
<kauer> dissection: OK, and did you do "sudo smbpasswd -a wotanist" at any stage?
<dissection> kauer: yes
<vm> does anyone on here play warsow and know how to enable battle-eye?
<budacsik> hi
<kauer> dissection: So far so good. On the Linux box, do "sudo ip tables -L -n" and let me know if youa re just accepting everything, or if some stuff is blocked.
<badpenguin86> How hard is it to get America's Army on linux?
<xmkkkk> nah,
<vm> badpenguin86: if you have working graphics drivers, not hard at all
<astro76> badpenguin86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<badpenguin86> vm: so if I am using the restricted nvidia driver and able to run stuff like beryl, it should work?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: that's a lie....
<Zombie> I'd rather do this by the book,.
<cbs> can anyone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34162/
<vm> badpenguin86: yes
<Zombie> What utility in Fiesty is used to change screen configuration?
<dissection> kauer: Yes it is accepting connections on port 137:139, and 445 (both TCP and UDP)
<kauer> dissection: Sorry, that's "iptables" not "ip tables"
<astro76> cbs, it looks like you don't need those two packages with nvidia-glx-new, it already includes those two...
<Xsss4hell> Hello
<Xsss4hell> How do I calibrate my screen in Ubuntu?
<zero_> alo pessoal...alguem conhece um editor flash?
<cbs> allright ill try it
<kauer> dissection: Have you tried a direct map of a network drive? "\\server\wotanist"?
<Xsss4hell> It is out of view in the left side
<xmkkkk> flash for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: what is a lie?
<astro76> !flash | xmkkkk
<ubotu> xmkkkk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: that 7.04 contains hte newest packages
<kauer> dissection: As a metter of interest, what workgroup is the Windows machine in?
<xmkkkk> I know but any editor
<xmkkkk> for flash
<xmkkkk> in ubuntu
<kauer> dissection: I don't know if the client has to be in the same workgroup as the share...
<dissection> kauer, I've set both the same - RENDERFARM
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: well it contains the newest ( not going to break your system ) packages
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: this is true
<zero_> xmkkkk, do think some software to edit and make flash?
<knoppix> how can i format my harddrive with knoppix 5.0
<Olgem> #knoppix
<xmkkkk> yeah,
<knoppix> #knoppix
<Olgem> /join #knoppix
<zero_> xmkkkk, pls tell me a name
<dissection> kauer: No \\server\wotanist, and \\Renderman\wotanist does not work either.
<Xsss4hell> can you -> 8-) tell me howto calibrate the screen in ubuntu?
<Olgem> What do you mean? Degauss?
<xmkkkk> bah :: http://osflash.org/open_source_flash_projects
<kauer> dissection: Instead of "\\Renderman", try the IP address of the server. Just for laughs.
<Xsss4hell> no
<zero_> yessss
<zombie_monkey> dystopianray: (http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5BXB63) should I get the 007 or the 006 driver?
<Xsss4hell> the screen is at 1024x768@85HZ but it needs to be centred
<GNine> i found a few checkboxes unmarked on synaptic... i checked them.. buch of gizmos downloaded and installed automatically and it did solve some performance issues i had , among other things.. groovey
<Olgem> Xsss4hell: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: you should find out exactly which one your card is
<Olgem> Or use your buttons on the monitor to center the electron gun for better viewing
<astro76> Xsss4hell, doesn't your monitor have controls?
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: use the one that came with your card
<Xsss4hell> currently the screen is just shifted a bit to the left
<Olgem> Xsss4hell: I don't think this is a software thing
<dissection> kauer: It says the network path was not found.
<Zombie> dystopianray: What is the location of the Xorg configuration files?
<eifzon> I did mount a disk on /media/disk1, how do i get the disk to show on my desktop?
<Taffy-nay> I have a problem with azureus, it's keept violently quiting
<Zombie> xrandr does not
<dystopianray> Zombie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sharperguy> can anyone tell me why firefox keeps segfaulting?
<Xsss4hell> dude my monitor has controls but I also use windows so I don't want to break the MONITORs calibration for windows
<dissection> kauer: Oh wait, it worked.
<GNine> why dont u get a nice $200 flat screen .. u wont have issues on setup..
<Anlar> Olgem: /astro76: often people do that on software, the display adapter can do that by changing timings and it's common on other patforms to do that on software
<Taffy-nay> i have output if n e onw thinkis they can help
<Xsss4hell> i thought there is a software solution
<kauer> dissection: "oh wait it worked"?!?!? What do you mean?
<dissection> kauer: It works when I try with the IP address.
<astro76> Xsss4hell, this happens sometimes when both windows and linux are using the same mode, hence same  monitor profile, but the signal is slightly different
<knoppix> how to formate a harddrive with the console
<budacsik> fdisk
<Xsss4hell> I've heard that there is a tool for moving the screen accordingly by sofware..
<kauer> dissection: Aha. You have a naming issue then. What happens if you use the DNS name of the server (assuming it has one)?
<dissection> kauer: When I try the name, it says the network path was not found.
<user_> lovely_liea..^
<GNine> dude.. i used to switch between xp and ubuntu ... same monitor .. no issues .. u need to check what ur hardware is doing
<Olgem> GNine: you're giving horrible advice and sound :downs:.
<GNine> no advice.. just a hint..
<budacsik> <knoppix> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Xsss4hell> GNine I had no trouble until reboot
<greenpowe> Xsss4hell) I've heard that there is a tool for moving the screen accordingly by sofware..
<greenpowe> (14:33:26)  joi
<eifzon> How do I get my disk to my desktop if i have mounted it in /media ?
<kauer> dissection: The DNS name? That is, the name that you get with "dig -x ip_of_server"? If you are in a local network you may not have DNS resolution for your machines, but otherwise it should behave as for the IP address. I think. I'm no Windows expert, it does that with Linux clients...
<badpenguin86> I know that this has been asked, but is there a way to get rid of the login/logout messages on gaim?
<greenpowe> Xsss4hell: try xvidtune
<Xsss4hell> then the screen looked in UBUNTU only as if was shifted a bit to the left
<Xsss4hell> it is out of view
<Xsss4hell> ah ty greenpower!
<dissection> kauer: Its not showing a hostname
<boontoo> how to get compiz to boot at startup
<kauer> dissection: OK, don't worry about it. The fact that the IP address works tells us that the problem is one of name resolution. Sadly I do not know enough about netbios name resolution to help you further :-( At least you know it works and you have a workaround for now. Good luckk.
<Anlar> dissection: you should either add the host to dns server, or use their dhcp client to add it automatically via ddns, or edit the hosts file of every client
<Anlar> kauer: modern windowses do not use netbios name resolution anymore
<Anlar> it's pure dns
<Jordan_U> boontoo, Add "compiz --relpace" to System -> Preferences -> Session
<dissection> Hmm okay...
<kauer> Anlar: Are you *sure* about that? That would break a zillion home networks where no DNS is in operation. And it would be a major first for Microsoft to not be backward compatible with netbios name resolution...
<dissection> What about my Linux machine? How do I setup DNS on this one?
<Frogzoo> yeah, samba still needs nmbd
<baghyay> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial Release: Les signatures suivantes ne sont pas valables: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Anlar> kauer: they will just fall back to netbios in a dire situation, but the primary operation mode is resolving via dns
<GNine> samba worked well with dhcp without any manual setup for me... i guess i got lucky
<Zombie> Something is amiss.
<JanetFLorida> how can i find out what packages are in a repository? i need zlib
<Xsss4hell> yeeeeaaaaaaah it the screen looks fine now
<Xsss4hell> ty
<asdasdasdasdasda> samba uses netbios
<Frogzoo> Anlar: that's just not true - network neighbourhood still uses netbios, if set up that way
<kauer> Frogzoo: Thank you. Anlar, yes, but in this situation he has no DNS, and installing DNS to solve a netbuios name resoolution issue seems over the top...
<Jordan_U> JanetFLorida, apt-cache search zlib ?
<MrBunny> hi
<Olgem> kauer, what are the default account setting for logging in anonymous/guest for a smb share set up in ubuntu?
<Olgem> like, guest/guest or what? I'm getting authetification errors when trying to use a guest account
<Olgem> :/
<Anlar> frogzoo: exactly as you and I both said.
<zombie_monkey> dystopianray: sorry to bother you again... I have a toshiba\drivers\wlan\atheros directory in vista and some files with various extensions inside, it seems I need to type ndiswrapper - i filename, how do I find out which file to use?
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: you need a *.inf file and a matching *.sys file
<Jordan_U> Zombie, If you have an Atheros card you shouldn't need ndiswrapper
<boontoo> my touchpad mouse is acting weirdly =(
<Xsss4hell> I have two raid ntfs devices, but cant mount them the app complains: If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
<Xsss4hell> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<Xsss4hell> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1).
<rausb0> Jordan_U: for very new ones he needs it
<Xsss4hell> I tried:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /dev/mapper/raid2 -o force
<Xsss4hell> but no luck
<dystopianray> Jordan_U: his card is not supported, it is too new
<MrBunny> i have ubuntu install on my PC and it is great but trying to install it on my laptop does not happen, i got the very infamous error "can't access tty; job control turned off" Anyone have any ideas???
<Xsss4hell> same messge
<Frogzoo> boontoo: define 'wierdly' ?
<boontoo> Frogzoo: it jumps all over the place sometimes
<Jordan_U> Zombie, Are you sure that you need ndiswrapper and not just a newer version of the madwifi drivers?
<MrBunny> i even tried mint but got the same error
<zombie_monkey> Jordan_U: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5BXB63
<Frogzoo> boontoo: which distro?
<MrBunny> from what i gather it could be the kernel but not sure
<boontoo> Frogzoo: ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn
<MrBunny> i would lub to get ubuntu on my laptop...
<Frogzoo> boontoo: is the machine having heavy use at the time?
<phyrewall> MrBunny: What kind of laptop
<MrBunny> new asus intel core duo, nvidia 8600
<MrBunny> 2gb ram
<budacsik> I have a problem with my Trust webkam. Its screen is very dark in Camorama.
<boontoo> Frogzoo: umm not really but its a laptop and it gets prettyw arm
<boontoo> warm
<dystopianray> gutsy will have a gui for xorg.conf apparently
<MrBunny> i searched forums for this error but still no fix
<MrBunny> looks to be a big problem
<Zombie> I need assistance with my Xorg configuration.
<GNine> funny .. i had to partitions of same type .. one had the OS.. i used chown command to mount it
<astro76> MrBunny, try booting with the all-generic-ide kernel option, failing that you could try the alternate CD
<MrBunny> how can i boot with all generic idle kernel?
<Taffy-nay> Azureus has broken on me, I think it's because I moved a file that was being shared (and subsequently edited). Terminal gives DEBUG::Sat Aug 18 13:27:47 BST 2007  Data Missing /home/nathan/Desktop/cybotron. It also has a host of other information in the error. Does anyone know a way I can sort this out?
<Xsss4hell> do i need to install dmraid to access my ntfs raid devices???
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: most likely
<Jordan_U> Taffy-nay, Probably can simply move the .azureus directory in your home folder
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: are they dynamic volumes, software raid, fake raid, or hardware raid?
<phyrewall> the nvidia drivers get a little crazy sometimes, but my 7800gtx go worked from the start. I only had issues after upgrading to the latest using envy.
<Xsss4hell> dynamic volumes and hardware raid
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: Xsss4hell is it just one dynamic volume on top of hardware raid?
<phyrewall> what's the most similar thing under ubuntu to winblows "Device Manager"?
<Xsss4hell> no two
<Taffy-nay> Jordan_U: Thats where it currently is
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: are they spanned or striped dynamic volumes at all?
<Xsss4hell> two hardware raids
<Jordan_U> phyrewall, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<kauer> Olgem: don't know, but check your smb.conf to make sure guest logins are actually allowed - generally and on the specific share you are trying to mount.
<zombie_monkey> unfortunately there are not .inf or .sys files, there are some .hdr .cab and others
<astro76> MrBunny, press F6 at the boot prompt on the CD and add that option (all-generic-ide)
<MrBunny> thx
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: is it a proper hardawre raid or a shitty 'onboard raid controller that needs a driver in windows' fake raid?
<Jordan_U> Taffy-nay, No, I mean move the directory as it will contain all the preferences for Azureus, moving it will reset those preferences ( and moving it back will restore them )
<Xsss4hell> onboard
<phyrewall> Jordan_u, thanks. tried to PM you but apparently spammers have broken that. sigh..
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: ok so it's fake raid, things become much trickier
<Xsss4hell> the dynamic volumes are not spanned or striped, just the two hardware raids that act as two independant stripes
<zombie_monkey> I'm searching inside the wondows floder
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: if it's onboard it's fake raid, not hardware raid
<MrBunny> astro76; do i do that with brackets after the -- ?
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: you probably will need dmraid
<Xsss4hell> oh didn't know that
<Jordan_U> phyrewall, You just need to register ( or I can manually set unfiltered on for myself )
<Xsss4hell> k installed
<Taffy-nay> I'm not sure i'm understanding rightly, I should move the entire dir ".azureus" to another location....and then put it back in home?
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: it's fake becuase it's a software assisted raid, the driver does most of the raid work
<Olgem> kauer I have that allowed but I trashed my pass database, I'm just going to reset everything up anyway so nm
<astro76> MrBunny, no brackets, just add all-generic-ide to the end
<icecruncher> how can I view all my paths?
<MrBunny> k
<Xsss4hell> aha
<ubuntu> Hello
<astro76> icecruncher, echo $PATH
<ubuntu> Salut
<Jordan_U> phyrewall, You should be able to /msg me now
<dissection> Anlar: I've added the hostname to my hosts file on Windows. Now I can access each other. Thanks ;] 
<ubuntu> How are you?
<Xsss4hell> fine
<icecruncher> astro76: how to add one?
<astro76> icecruncher, you can add it to ~/.profile, may I ask what you are doing as there might be a better way to accomplish what you want?
<BlueStorm_> does someone play stpemania?
<icecruncher> astro76: wanna add directory of selfmade scripts :).. you just edit the file?
<astro76> icecruncher, if you make a bin/ in your home (~/bin/), it is already in your path, or if you want everybody to access them, /usr/local/bin
<astro76> icecruncher, more accurately, ~/bin/ will be in your path once it exists
<MrBunny> astro76; my boot option command now reads " `oot=/dev/ram rw quiet splash -- all-generic-ide " and it does not seem to work :0(
<Xsss4hell> dystopianray: how do I proceed
<icecruncher> astro76: thnks for the help
<Xsss4hell> dmraid -ay
<zombie_monkey> How do I search inside all the files in all subdirectories?
<dystopianray> Xsss4hell: i don't know, i've never used dmraid before
<astro76> MrBunny, uh hmm, I guess it should go before the --
<zombie_monkey> for a string
<astro76> zombie_monkey, grep :)
<dystopianray> zombie_monkey: grep -r blah foo/
<mon^rch> can somebody help me get my vnc server working?
<MrBunny> k just trying it
<Zombie> I need assistance with my Xorg configuration. My Xorg configuration and my existing Xorg operation are unike.
<Xsss4hell> can't mount altough dmraid is installd and raid devices are active
<Zombie> that is,
<Zombie> currently.
<MrBunny> astro76; my boot option command now reads " `root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash all-generic-ide -- " and still no joy :0(((
<Zombie> xorg.conf says the only xorg.conf resulution I have is 1200x800
<MrBunny> i think this is an impossible problem to fix
<MrBunny> :(
<Zombie> but xrandr lists
<bendavis78> Help! I'm trying to install php-4 and I can't find the package in synaptic.  All they have is php5!
<MrBunny> i read up a lot on forums about it and still no known fix
<Anlar> bendavis78: good. :)
<astro76> MrBunny, yeah the problem is it has many different causes, and in a laptop you can't easily swap out hardware either
<Xsss4hell> MrBunny u tried xubuntu already?
<Zombie> 800 x 600   640 x 480 and 1024 x 768
<bendavis78> Anlar: Ok, I know php4 is old-school, but my company hasn't made the switch yet.
<MrBunny> it make no difference whether it is ubuntu or xubuntu
<bendavis78> It would be stupid to not allow users the option to install an older version of somethign
<MrBunny> its the same with mint
<moyer> anyone know why my shutdown hangs when unmounting the local file system?
<MrBunny> seems to be an issue with the new kernel
<fireballC1> how do i install a .tar.bz2 package?
<moyer> fireballC1: extract it
<moyer> and compile it?
<moyer> depends on what it is.. what is it for?
<Amit> anyone using ubuntu on DELL vostro 1500 ???
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<TurtleBoots> anyone recommend a good mp3 player?
<fireballC1> it is the game assault cube
<stefg> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bendavis78> Is there ANY way to get php4 in ubuntu?   If not, I'm switching back to Gentoo...
<Xsss4hell> Meizu M6!
<Anlar> TurtleBoots: iPod nano, newest generation
<dystopianray> TurtleBoots: amarok
<moyer> wow
<mon^rch> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Anlar> or Meizus yes, they are Nano clones :)
<TurtleBoots> Anlar - very funny
<moyer> got one of those !commands for system hangin on shutdown?
<Xsss4hell> no no no
<stefg> bendavis78: php4 dropped off from edgy, there are third party repos for php4. tho
<Anlar> TurtleBoots: no, they really are good. and work nice with Linux as well
<dystopianray> bendavis78: use dapper
<Xsss4hell> they are not clones they are better and have larger screens!
<TurtleBoots> anlar - I meant mp3 playing app for Ubunut
<JanetFLorida> can anyone suggest how I resolve the memory leak in the repository version of dansguardian? it is a known bug, a new source version repairs, i just don't know how to make it ...
<Xsss4hell> 320*240
<dystopianray> TurtleBoots: use amarok
<Anlar> TurtleBoots: ah. Exaile.
<Xsss4hell> vnc!
<GNine> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<TurtleBoots> thanks folks !!! :-D
<Xsss4hell> VLC
<mon^rch> TurtleBoots: use amarok
<stefg> JanetFLorida: you probably have to build it yourself from source
<Daverocks> Xsss4hell: lol vnc is good as well (not for playing mp3s though ;))
<bendavis78> dystopianray: you're suggesting I re-install my OS so I can use an older version of PHP?
<Anlar> TurtleBoots: Exaile is like Amarok but the QT widgets won't make you vomit
<dystopianray> bendavis78: that's right
<Xsss4hell> hahah
<bendavis78> dystopianray: wow, reminds me of windows
<fireballC1> moyer: it is the game assaultcube
<JanetFLorida> stefg, i tried, i get errors
<bendavis78> kindof defeats the purpose imho
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dystopianray> bendavis78: php4 is not available from the edgy or feisty repos
<bendavis78> stefg: any idea where I can find those 3rd party repositories?
<Xsss4hell> yes
<Xsss4hell> php.net
<GliderMike> bendavs: no, you just need to add a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list that has PHP4 included
<Artimus> I'm convinced half the internet is hosted on osuosl.
<dag_> Where can I get a calendar to put my squedles in? If I remove Evolution!
<lucky_> A szoftverindex srlt
<stefg> bendavis78: first google hit is http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/stuff/tmp/php4-feisty/
<lucky_> Lehetetlen szoftvereket telepteni vagy trlni. Hasznlja a Synaptic csomagkezelt vagy futtassa a "sudo apt-get install -f" parancsot egy terminlban a problma megoldsa rdekben.
<lucky_> fogalmam sincs mit tegyek
<astro76> !hu | lucky_
<ubotu> lucky_: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Anlar> lucky_: eat more prozac
<lucky_> s az hol is van?
<Xsss4hell> u speak english?
<savvas> !hu
<savvas> oops
<bendavis78> stefg: funny, my first hit was "devtime: Ubuntu Feisty doesn't support php4 anymore" -- guess you have to know what to search for
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<JanetFLorida> stefg, first err i get is no zlib!
<Xsss4hell> ubotu is godlike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is godlike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bendavis78> ok, so do I have to install those .deb pkgs manually?
<stefg> JanetFLorida: have you done a 'sudo apt-get build-dep dansguardian'. that should at least get all the *-dev packagaes required
<Xsss4hell> hahahha>>Sorry, I don't know anything about is godlike
<Anlar> Xsss4hell: if god was braindead and caused a lot of spam. erm, wait.. god DID create spam as well
<Zombie> Assistance with Xorg screen resolution issue?
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<harmental80> hey guys...is there an official irc open office channel?
<zombie_monkey> okay, I found two directories with atheros stuff, both have netathr.inf files, one is called "INF file for Atheros reference designs", the other just has "Copyright 2006 Microsoft Corporation"
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gvsa123> help please... the alternate cd is stuck at detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE chipset support'...
<bendavis78> or is that the actual url for the repository that I need to add
<Xsss4hell> there is no help on installing a Microsoft Optical Dekstop for Bluetooth, can you please assist me?
<Xsss4hell> wether in google, nor in the forums
<Anlar> Xsss4hell: bluetooth mouse/keyboard ?
<Xsss4hell> there is only help installing an elite desktop but thats not the same
<Xsss4hell> yes Anlar
<stefg> bendavis78: http://devtime.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-feisty-doesnt-support-php4.html
<savvas> harmental80: #openoffice.org ?
<Anlar> Xsss4hell: I don't think much has changed from something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057 ?
<Xsss4hell> like told the arcitly is good if you have: Microsoft Optical Desktop Elite for Bluetooth
<Xsss4hell> but I don't have elite
<Anlar> they should work just the same
<harmental80> savvas: thx
<Xsss4hell> can I still follow the tut and do the same?
<dirmass> How can I enable eth0? I have no internet and the light on the card is not blinking at all, in windows works fine.....?
<Anlar> shuold be able to
<Xsss4hell> okey I will try
<Xsss4hell> nothing to loose
<savvas> dirmass: try this command: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gvsa123> help please... the alternate cd is stuck at detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE chipset support'...
<gvsa123> that would be six percent... it's been there for quite some time now...
<emja> trying to install flash in ubuntu 7.04. none of the howtos I've found work. synaptic/aptitude can't find flashplugin. any pointers?
<dirmass> savvas: thanks
<dystopianray> emja: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<savvas> dirmass: if it keeps searching for intervals... then something's wrong, try restarting (switch off/on) the router
<emja> dystopianray: I did
<dystopianray> emja: sudo apt-get update
<emja> dystopianray: thx, but no joy
<dystopianray> emja: then try again
<emja> dystopianray: that too. yes, again and again
<emja> dystopianray: and I've chked the repos
<dirmass> DHCP works fine on windows, but does not work on ubuntu
<dirmass> the network card shows no activity
<gvsa123> dystopianray, i'm stuck with the alternate install at 6%
<dirmass> and tried to assign static too
<dirmass> nothing...
<dirmass> cant even ping the router
<savvas> emja: applications > add/remove > type flash
<emja> savvas: thx. i'll try
<dirmass> also, in the Netwok manager it shows it as "Wired connection" ... before it was "eth0" ......
<dirmass> savvas: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, does that reset the network config?
<amazingly> can someone help me install mplayer get an error message all the time
<savvas> dirmass: it just searches for new devices and tries to reestablish a connection
<dirmass> ok, i will go and check, have to boot ubuntu first... : ) thanks
<savvas> dirmass: are we talking about LAN or Wireless LAN here? :)
<dirmass> lan :)
<savvas> dirmass: lan should be under eth0, that's really weird
<savvas> ah wait
<dirmass> it worked fine before... the only thing I did was change my ISP ... from Cable to ADSL
<savvas> wired.. that's ok :P
<bendavis78> oh, fantastic.  I install apache, and I get "an error occurred" with no description of the error other than the install script returned an exit status of 1
<dirmass> so new router ; )
<savvas> dirmass: hm.. if it's connected with lan it should work
<zombie_monkey> ok, I get "netathr : driver installed; device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)" now
<savvas> dirmass: which router?
<Xsss4hell> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart It says:COMNAND NOT FOUND
<amazingly> can someone help me install `mplayer`
<savvas> Xsss4hell: /etc/init.d/bluetooth maybe ?
<phyrewall> Use synaptic package manager, it'll do it for you
<dirmass> netgear  DG834Gv3
<amazingly> Im getting an error message all the time
<phyrewall> amazingly, what error?
<amazingly> is in conflict with other programs
<Xsss4hell> savvas
<savvas> dirmass: i was about to buy a netgear one, i hope they work :P
<Xsss4hell> ty^
<phyrewall> does it list which programs?
<amazingly> phyrewall: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libggi2
<dirmass> savvas: it works fine on windows, it assigns the IP by DHCP and have no problems, I used to have a D-link before which did DHCP and worked with ubuntu
<Jokkk> mp3 players ?
<phyrewall> make sure you have all the depositories listed... it seems like it can't find that package
<amazingly> thets if i try to run the downloaded mplayer_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1_i386.deb
<dirmass> but for some reason, now in ubuntu my network card doesnt light up at all
<Jokkk> which is the best mp3 player
<gvsa123> the install is still stuck at 6%... help please....
<dystopianray> Jokkk: amarok
<Jokkk> is it support small skins
<Jokkk> something like winamp
<dirmass> savvas: I will try that command
<phyrewall> dont, run that. Just go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, then search for mplayer
<astro76> Jokkk, try Audacious
<rausb0> Jokkk: if you want something like winamp, install xmms or bmp or audacious
<Jokkk> tnx
<savvas> dirmass: let me know the result :)
<dirmass> Be back soon..
<Xsss4hell> yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Xsss4hell> it works
<Xsss4hell> Love youuu
<savvas> Xsss4hell: we love you too:-)
<amazingly> phyrewall: ok Im there and have searh for it what shall i Instal?
<phyrewall> amazingly: mplayer, mplayer-skins, w32codecs
<bendavis78> ok, so after I add deb http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/stuff/tmp/php4-feisty ./,   I still don't see php4 in synaptic.  Do I have to re-generate a cache somewhere or something?
<phyrewall> it should grab all other dependencies
<Anlar> bendavis78: hit the refresh button :)
<gvsa123> ah... i'll burn another disc and see what happens...
<bendavis78> hah
<bendavis78> oh goodie gumdrops
<stefg> gvsa123: according to google this is a known bug (Didn't find a forum post with solution). Some people had luck with installing kubuntu or ubuntu-server, and then adding the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<amazingly> phyrewall: I got this message when i try to choose mplayer...     mplayer:
<amazingly>   Beror: libggi2 (>=1:2.2.1) men 1:2.0.5-1.1ubuntu2 kommer att installeras(will not be installed)
<freerise> unbuntu seems so nice, when i have the time, i'll try to figure out why the install hates my hard disk and errors on partition. i'm sure you people can be helpful. but i have to run for now :(
<gvsa123> oh man...
<matthew> Hi.  I have another User on this computer and I want for this User to have the same appearance as the one I'm using now (I mean how the panels are set up and everything like that).  What file should I copy to my other user's folder in order to accomplish this?  Thank!
<gvsa123> stefg, i was first checking the cd for defects... then it got stuck at that...
<phyrewall> try searching for and installing libggi2
<zombie_monkey> bah, fuck this
<amazingly> I have libggi2 installed
<phyrewall> if it still fails, send me a the list of your depositories
<demetrio> ho
<demetrio> hi
<demetrio> i have a problem with my soundcard..
<demetrio> i have no sound
<phyrewall> update it with spm. or remove it and reinstall
<gvsa123> stefg, so i restarted it and jumped into install... now it's in some starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd
<amazingly> phyrewall: I have search libggi2 2 in synaptic and instaled it
<stefg> gvsa123: the installer tries to load a module which isn't present or isn't working. so it's a catch 22. the driver is on a medium the kernel can't read, because it would need the driver. Try a server install and add ubuntu-desktop later would be my advice
<JAGFin1> #warez-bb
<amazingly> phyrewall: I have this installed libggi2 and libggi2-dev
<amazingly> I have also reinstalled them now
<gvsa123> stefg, you mean there is definitely soemthing wrong happening here? it's not supposed to take this long huh?
<wazz> hello everyone
<phyrewall> ok, I dont have the dev pkg installed, no need to run mplayer
<stefg> gvsa123: yes, this is a bug/incompatibility.
<amazingly> phyrewall: ok i ununstall it then
<wazz> I am having some difficulties to get my wlan usb adapter to work with my ffeisty, could anybody help?
<gvsa123> stefg, i hope it hasn;t destroyed my previous installation.. well i still have 6.10 desktop cd, so i'll do that and upgrade online i guess.. like i have done so.. never got the desktop cd of 7.04 to work with me...
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daftman> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<stefg> gvsa123: if it hangs so early in the installation (even before partitioning) then your existing install shouldn#t be touched
<amazingly> phyrewall: I got the same error reason when i try to choose mplayer.  Beror((depends)): libggi2 (>=1:2.2.1) men 1:2.0.5-1.1ubuntu2
<matthew> Hi.  I have another User on this computer and I want for this User to have the same appearance as the one I'm using now (I mean how the panels are set up and everything like that).  What file should I copy to my other user's folder in order to accomplish this?  Thank!
<wazz> thx ubotu but I already went through this documentation, tried the ndiswrapper install and the RT2500 driver nothing is working
<gvsa123> stefg, here's another coaster for me... lol
<phyrewall> well, I'm stuck. I suggest using VLC player anyway, LOL
<amazingly> :)
<dystopianray> wazz: ubotu is a bot
<demetrio> i have a problem with my soundcard..
<stefg> gvsa123: it's not a coaster technically... so you can still give it away. it just does not work with your hardware
<wazz> ooops
<gvsa123> stefg, i wonder what went wrong here... i only had to burn once with 6.10... now i have 2 desktop cd's and 1 alternate cd of fiesty
<gvsa123> stefg, ah i see...
<gvsa123> stefg, so what happened there... 6.10 worked flawlessly for my hardware...
<stefg> gvsa123: kernels tend to change, and sometimes regressions hit
<onats> hi, would like some help, my mouse just suddenly dies for no apparent reason.. using logitech mouse and keyboard with a cradle...
<gvsa123> stefg, which means, my hardware is obsolete? or this maybe just with 7.04 and it would probably work with 7.10?
<stefg> onats: get frsh batteries :-)
<gvsa123> stefg, ok.. my fiesty is still there...
<onats> stefg, no it aint the batts.
<stefg> gvsa123: i'm no prophet, but you could try gutsy herd 4, and write up a bug report if it still doesn't work
<onats> the lights on the cradle also stop working
<gvsa123> stefg, with the desktop cd, it hangs at 15% of detecting file system and never gets anywhere.. left it overnight already... same issue there?
<stefg> gvsa123: the Ben Collins incarnation of 2.6.20 obviously doesn't like your mobo anymore
<gvsa123> stefg, what's a mobo? and who's ben? if you don't mind... :)
<stefg> mobo== motherboard, Ben Collins == ubuntu kernel hacker
<matthew> Hi.  I have another User on this computer and I want for this User to have the same appearance as the one I'm using now (I mean how the panels are set up and everything like that).  What file should I copy to my other user's folder in order to accomplish this?  Thank!
<vijay> hi
<gvsa123> stefg, and i thought this was supposed to work with older machines <sobs>
<demetrio> i have a problem with my soundcard..
<gvsa123> stefg, alright... i'm stuck with 6.10 that is...  man!
<stefg> gvsa123: it's a bug... so try if you can get a server install to work, if not try debain
<Anlar> gvsa123: oh, usually old stuff is supported just fine. if it never really solidly worked (b-class ahrdware etc with bad support from vendor) everything unfortunately is possible
<dirmass> savvas: I'm back, and got a few errors while restarting my network card
<ripper> does anyone know how i can use xmms to stream to a shoutcast server?
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: It's al little shotgun, but you could back up his docs
<daedra> anyone know of a decent way to get individual songs?
<ripper> daedra frostwire.
<daedra> wow that was fast
<gvsa123> Anlar, i see... if i'm not mistaken this should be a AMD Athlon 1800+ don't know if that matters.. but.. oh well..
<ripper> daedra :)
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew:  nm, the first idea won't work :(
<gvsa123> stefg, where can i dl gutsy?
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<emja> crap. flashplugin not available for amd64
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: you'll have to copy folders and files that start with . to his home folder
<flush> hi can i install ubuntu on a mac ?
<stefg> gvsa123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue52
<Anlar> gvsa123: it's the motherboard chipset which is problematic. especially some stuff like VIA chipsets which are practically just bottom feeders
<dennda> gvsa123: ubuntu.com/testing
<fyrestrtr> flush: yes
<matthew> <flyingsquirrel32>  which ones/
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to assign some menu hotkeys inside the gconf-editor.. I have done this before but it dosent seem to be working..  I must not be getting the value for the app correct or path to it...  any suggestions?
<dirmass> flush: yes, if it has a intel processor
<flush> fyrestrtr how do i get the right version ?
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: you also have to be careful with rights and ownership.
<gvsa123> ok it's too fast... lol
<flush> dahhh yea, intel processor.. right
<vijay> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<flush> i mean
<dirmass> flush: powerPC versions exist also
<flush> theres no mac version of ubuntu ?
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: well, I would start with the .gnome and .gnome2
<matthew> <flyingsquirrel32>  i just need to know which folders/files really.  other stuff i can do no problem
<stefg> !ppc
<flush> dirmass where do i get it, cant find it on ubuntu.com/download
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<flush> thanks man
<daedra> ripper: hmm frostwire is quite a java bloat - anything else?
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: in metacity, you assign a command to a function slot, then the function to a key combo - needs the 2 settings to work
* By_sihirbaz_ WwW.bombachat.org
<ripper> daedra personally, i use torrents
<ripper> and just get whole albums
<stefg> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: one sec, I'm making a list.
<ripper> stefg sorry bout that
<daedra> ripper: oh right - this is for a really obscure individual track released 70 or so years ago
<matthew> <flyingsquirrel32>  thanks
<fyrestrtr> so what is the recommended way to run a virtual machine in ubuntu? vmware or something else?
<ripper> daedra come to my ircd, so we can talk about this http://cocse.org/chat.html
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | fyrestrtr
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: Got that.. I setup both key as in <Alt>d  then the value of the command as in gedit but not getting anything..  do I need the / for gedit or a path or gnome-terminal etc
<Anlar> fyrestrtr: vmware offers the best features, and often also performance..
<gvsa123> wow it has desktop search...
<dirmass> I have a network problem, my NIC wont lights dont blink at all in ubuntu, network card works fine in windows, I can't get it going... any ideas?
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: full path
<daedra> ripper: it doesn't work
<dirmass> i tried sudo networking restart, but errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: Figured something like that.. just need to figure those out..
<gvsa123> oh... OOo 2.3 is coming with it!
<daedra> ripper: seriously, just /msg me
<ripper> daedra its a java applet.
<bulmer> dirmass which os you have and which nic card?
<dirmass> i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart : heres the output: http://www.pastebin.org/767
<dirmass> Ubuntu 7.04
<Frogzoo> AlexC: I lie - doesn't need full path
<dirmass> Im on Xp atm
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: I lie - doesn't need full path
<AlexC> Has anyone had any luck running rosegarden under ubuntu?
<dirmass> bulmer: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: in global commands you assign a key combo to a keyboard command, then in keyboard commands, the actual command to the run_command#
<MilitantPotato> dirmass:  it looks like it's calling eth1 instead of eth0
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: you want the same theme? or more than just the theme?
<dirmass> MilitantPotato: how can I make it call the right one?
<AlexC> Does anyone know of a channel that deals with audio applications under ubuntu?
<matthew> <flyingsquirrel32>:  Same theme, but mostly the same panel placement.
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: global_keybindings & window_keybindings
<dirmass> what does DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.0.1 port 67 mean?
<garryFre> I think that's the #tearingmyhairout channel.
<MilitantPotato> dirmass: Its releasing an IP
<Frogzoo> dirmass: means you're relingquishing your IP
<MilitantPotato> dirmass:  try #networking
<dirmass> yes, I understand, so its on eth0 thats my NIC
<dirmass> or eth0 is the router?
<MilitantPotato> eth0 would be a NIC card
<AlexC> Does anyone know a channel for audio applications under ubuntu?
<dirmass> because 192.162.0.1 is my routher
<MilitantPotato> It's calling to your router for an IP
<astro76> AlexC, this channel
<MilitantPotato> is DHCP enabled on your router?
<dirmass> ok, so why is it not getting an IP ... ?
<dirmass> is
<dirmass> yes it is, it works fine on windows
<cduby1> any ideas why when I connect to freenode with gaim and my user is setup right that it doesn't appear as if it's being sent to freenode correctly, even though the prefs and setup were all correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I have used global keybindings and keybinding_commands to do this before..
<dirmass> i tried to staticly assign an IP in ubuntu, but still nothing
<phyrewall> what's the most recommended dvd/cd burner for ubuntu?
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: start with theme gconf gconfd gnome gnome2
<MilitantPotato> dir can you ping your router?
<juliux> hi anybody using a thinkpad r60e with atheros wlan chipset?
<bulmer> dirmass you have all your interfaces requesting ip address..which particular interface you want to use with dhcp?
<juliux> i does t get a connect to my wlans
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: then try .icons .kde .local metacity nautilus compiz config
<dirmass> eth0, my wired network card
<dirmass> i dont have any other...
<cduby1> juliux, don't have a thinkpad, but have an atheros card
<matthew> ok, i'll give it a shot,  thanks a lot
<bulmer> dirmass: per your post you have eth0, eth2 and wlan0
<flyingsquirrel32> matthew: I'm no expert, and I've never done it. I would create a test user and see if I could do it with him.
<juliux> cduby1, my wlan is working well with an other wlan card and an prism card. only the atheros device in my thinkpad is not working
<garryFre> cduby1: , the only time I ran into something like that was when the app ran a script that grabbed my user name and assigned that over-riding my settings.
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: you're right, I'm wrong - still no luck?
<gabrielexpert> algum fala portugus?
<astro76> !br | gabrielexpert
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: what are you trying to run?
<cduby1> garryFre, yeah, it's really weird
<ubotu> gabrielexpert: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bulmer> dirmass: per your post you have eth0, eth2 and wlan0 oh and eth1 also
<gabrielexpert> obrigado
<matthew> <flyingsquirrel32>:  that's what i'll do for sure
<gabrielexpert> mas j tentei achar
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: It has to be something stupid...  still early here.. I have done this many times...
<gabrielexpert> e no achei
<flyingsquirrel32> let me know
<juliux> cduby1, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) that is what lspci says about the chipset
<garryFre> cduby1 I found out by using a menu editor and seeing the actual command that was being executed.
<Jack_Sparrow> I wanted to add terminal, gedit, nautilus firefox etc
<erUSUL> gabrielexpert: /join #ubuntu-pt ou /join #ubuntu-br no teu cliente irc
<boontoo> how to change the task desktop menues sizes and such eg Applications Places System
<cduby1> garryFre, I've dumped my .gaim dir and reset the account settings and it still does the same thing.....is there a global gaim config file somewheres that controls the app and may be overriding the individual user settings?
<alesan> hi. is it possible to disable the "shadowing" effect at logout? it is very slow and annoying on my video card
<gabrielexpert> ok, j consegui
<gabrielexpert> obrigado
<cduby1> juliux, sorry, just a sec, got catch up reading your last one.....;)
<dirmass> bulmer: the only network cards I have in my computer is the Realtek NIC and my Conexant Dial-Up modem
<dirmass> ....
<alesan> do you understand what I mean, when you press the logout button the screen gets "shadowed" (the same when you are asked to enter admin password)
<bulmer> dirmass not per what you posted..see what you posted again
<cduby1> juliux, guess I missed it, but is this an atheros wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I used /apps/metacity/ global and command area before...
<garryFre> cduby I dunno. I think I remember getting disgusted with Gaim but its been a long time since I used it
<juliux> cduby1, that is waht lspci said
<cduby1> juliux, k
<MilitantPotato> when you run a command as SU or Sudo in termal does it remain logged in as su untill you restart?
<MilitantPotato> terminal*
<cduby1> garryFre, yeah, I'm there.....was going to try pidgin, but can't muster the patience to try and meet all the prereqs it wants installed.....
<cduby1> garryFre, may have to move to another app
<dirmass> bulmer: I see what the output from the "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is , PHISICALLY i only have one network card
<dirmass> thats eth0
<cduby1> juliux, so you have three wireless nics in that machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I have assigned run_command_1,2,3 4 to hot keys  <Alt>e   whatever, I am sure I am messing up the value of the command
<juliux> cduby1, yes
<Meroigo> I want to install Ubuntu Server on an old computer I have runned as a server with Windows Server 2003 on for some time. It only has 128 MB RAM and I read somewhere that Ubuntu requires 256 MB RAM. Is this only for running the live CD? Can I in some way run the install program without loading the live CD into the RAM?
<cduby1> juliux, you are truly brave
<cduby1> heh
<garryFre> garryFre Yep
<Anlar> cduby1: getdeb servie has got a ready .deb for pidgin for feisty, which all you have to do is to double click and that's ot
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: download the Alterinate Install for Ubuntu
<bulmer> dirmass look at your file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  and make sure only your eth0 is defined
<dirmass> bulmer: it worked before in Ubuntu, also in the network manager it shows as, wired connection, not as etho ethernet
<juliux> cduby1, yes, it is a brand new thinkpad, and only wireless is not working
<cduby1> Anlar, sweet.....except I don't know about getdeb.....
<Meroigo> MilitantPotato: Will Ubuntu run perfectly with 128 MB RAM?
<Meroigo> even if it may be slow :P
<astro76> MilitantPotato, with sudo it's just for that command, although your password is remembered for sudo for 15 minutes. With su you just have to exit out of the root terminal (but su root doesn't work since root isn't enabled, use sudo -i or sudo -s)
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: It will deffinatly run, just slowly
<juliux> cduby1, i will try to build a new madwifi version
<Meroigo> nicr
<Meroigo> nice
<Anlar> cduby1:  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1209
<cduby1> juliux, wait, I thought you said you had three wireless nics and two were working.....
<cduby1> Anlar, nice, thanks
<Anlar> cduby1: two files to be downloaded and double clicked :) the dependencies will get automatically installed
<n2ob> hi, what's the best way to install enlightenment17 atm?
<juliux> cduby1, i have three computers here one with prism, one with atheros pci card and my thinkpad
<MilitantPotato> astro76: thanks, I was worried it would leave a security risk
<Meroigo> MilitantPotato: is the alternative install more advanced to understand? Will there be a step by step thing like if I runned the install from the live CD?
<juliux> cduby1, all computers are running ubuntu 7.04 and the wlan is working well, only the thinkpad with the atheros card is not working
<cduby1> juliux, ah, my bad......didn't understand what you were saying at first.....thought you had that all in one box....that's why I suggested you were really brave
<cduby1> heh
<cduby1> juliux, that's really strange.....
<Lappy> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: nope, it's very easy to understand.  The only difficult part is keyboard config if you have a Non US keyboard, and it's more tedius then hard
<cduby1> juliux, mine worked out of the box from Dapper on
<Meroigo> ok :)
<cduby1> juliux, I absolutely configured nothing on it.....it just worked
<MilitantPotato> I only use the alternate CD to install these days, the Live CD has given me issues with booting from it on 3 PCs
<juliux> cduby1, hmm i will try a new madwifi version
<Meroigo> okay, i have a swedish keyboard
<rausb0> cduby1, juliux: atheros != atheros. not all of the newer atheros cards are supported by madwifi yet.
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: then you'll be asked to push certain buttons to detect your keyboard, takes an extra 3-5 mins
<cduby1> juliux, this is mine.....01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Macrosoft> hello. is there an official hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<Meroigo> okay
<n2ob> atheros cards are nice
<astro76> !hardware | Macrosoft
<ubotu> Macrosoft: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<chx> would iptables -p tcp --dport 25 -j drop disable all outgoing SMTP from my machine?
<rausb0> cduby1, juliux: you should check the numerical vendor/product id from lspci -n output
<cduby1> juliux, maybe here.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Macrosoft> if my card isnt on the list, does that mean it isnt supported, or does that mean it hasnt been tested on ubuntu yuet?
<Macrosoft> *yet
<astro76> Macrosoft, what is it?
<Macrosoft> ati radeon x1550
<ipx> chx: a tip is to use firestarter. its a graphical firewall-tool that makes it alot easier to configure iptables. Its in the repos
<Gecko> Hey there. I have a strange issue. My sound card stopped working. For a few days it played the sounds very choppy, and now it's not even showing under lspci! This could indicate that it has died, but the weird thing is, I can't even find the on-board sound card!
<juliux> cduby1, that is two years old, i think that is fixed;)
<cduby1> heh
<cduby1> yeah, just realized that
<amazingly> Is there any way to get defoult settings on programs and everything in ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> Macrosoft: my x1950XT isn't listed, I had to use a restricted driver and it works fine.
<juliux> cduby1, perhaps i have to press a special key combination to enable the wireless lan;)
<chx> ipx: well, i have little needs regarding firewalls, actually in the last three years i am using Linux on desktop, this is the first --  I am working off huge databases while develop web apps and though I usually delete emails before starting but what if I forget? I do not want a catastrophe and despite I have my postfix configured local only AND php sendmail_path is directed to a script which writes into a file but still I would feel better if such a
<chx> thing would work
<juliux> cduby1, i get a wpa connection but no ip address
<MilitantPotato> ATI has been very lame with their Linux support, but they DO work
<chx> ipx: and I prefer doing such things by hand, i know i am strange
<cduby1> juliux, heh
<ipx> chx: you're not strange, i feel you, but i still think you should give it a shot. You could always uninstall it!
<rausb0> juliux: thinkpad x60s has a hardware switch for turning wireless on/off. maybe r60e has that too.
<Macrosoft> i guess i can just return it if it doesnt work when i buy it
<cduby1> juliux, found this...looks like you're not alone....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/48507
<ipx> Its very simple and very usefull
<astro76> Macrosoft, if you haven't bought it, you might consider Nvidia instead
<juliux> rausb0, the r60e has no hardware key, it says press fn+f5 to manage wirless but if i press that nothing happens
<rausb0> juliux: hmm
<anandanbu> I am having a problem with the screen resolution in ubuntu 7.04 sometimes as it is lie this and i am not able to change it from the menu option http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/8067/weirdresolutionnn4.png
<MilitantPotato> Macrosoft: it *should* work but I'd vote nvidia for linux
<cduby1> juliux, that reads like it's an issue w/ madwifi
<amazingly> I cant se movie trailers from apple any idea why?
<bulmer> chx here is a good tutorial on iptables  http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=10
<cduby1> amazingly, you have the codecs installed?
<MilitantPotato> anandanbu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Babble> amazing: most trailers at apple.com/trailers are h.264 wrapped in a Quicktime file.
<cduby1> juliux, but it sounds like you're getting better help now, anyway.....;)
<anandanbu> MilitantPotato: Thanks :)
<Seelezerkleiner> im having a problem connecting to ANY protocol daemons with telnet, even on daemons i know exist on the server. Ive been told its a problem with my router. Do i have to configure it told hold these ports open in order to get a connection?
<MilitantPotato> anandanbu: np, that worked perfectly for me.
<amazingly> cduby1: yes i think but cant get mplayer installed
<cduby1> amazingly, how so?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: is your router local to you on same subnet?
<Seelezerkleiner> yes
<chx> thx
<amazingly> cduby1: Dont know either have test everything getting pissed of it :)
<Znortfl> Dear ubuntu people, whenever I log in on my ubuntu pc, I get a message box saying "An unfinished runtime error occured", yet my computer runs just fine. Is there anything that might have caused this?
<Seelezerkleiner> its comcast-issue. do you think they set the router up to prevent those types of connections?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: from same server can you telnet to itself?
<amazingly> cduby1: this is the error message i get when i try install mplayer from synaptic                       mplayer:
<amazingly>   Beror: libggi2 (>=1:2.2.1) men 1:2.0.5-1.1ubuntu2 kommer att installeras
<Seelezerkleiner> i cant telnet it at all
<amazingly> Babble: aint there any codecs for h.264?
<Seelezerkleiner> its NS2.NMIA.COM
<Babble> amazingly: I think the generic answer is to use Automatix, but that's a potentially controversial reccomendation.
<cduby1> amazingly, I installed all the codecs as per the wiki and I just watched a trailer from apple.com no more than 10 minutes ago fine in Firefox
<Seelezerkleiner> i cant eve echo, but im not sure thats configured on NS2.NMIA.COM
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: even locally you cant telnet in? how ssh in?
<Seelezerkleiner> ssh doesnt work either. not even netcat. it just times out
<cduby1> I've heard Automatix = bad, at least from memory, but I suspect like all software, it's a matter of opinion
<Babble> cduby1: yeah, which is why I'm qualifying my answer.
<Seelezerkleiner> ive tried 22 with nc telnet and ssh
<Babble> I've used Automatix since Dapper with no problems, but as always YMMV
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: are you sure your server is even working?
<cduby1> Babble, yeah, that's what I figured....:)
<amazingly> cduby1: where can i found the codecs? have installed alot most of them i dont even know what they are but nothing working
<Anlar> cduby1: no, it's not just opinion. it was audited by some people a while ago and it's really risky application to run and damages certain things while it works
<Seelezerkleiner> well i cant ping it
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: ssh localhost and you cant get in..
<cduby1> !codecs > amazingly
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: also prefix your response with a nick so it can not be missed
<mariocesar_bo> there is any app to protect a laptop hard drive from movements, on ubuntu?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner:  you're pretty much SOL if you cant even ping as minimum
<cduby1> amazingly, here's the wiki I used.....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bulmer> mariocesar_bo: turn it off, they will not move unless you touched it
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: you dont think i can do it by opening the port im trying to connect to
<amazingly> cduby1: ok thanx i will go and look at this now
<cduby1> np
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: tell us the details, before we start guessing the scenarios
<mariocesar_bo> bulmer: i don't understan ... turn off what?
<bulmer> mariocesar_bo: turn off your computer
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<mariocesar_bo> bulmer: :\
<bulmer> hiya Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> I-m trying to make a dual boot, but the ubuntu installer doesn-t install on the exact partitions i-ve created
<Drk_Guy> hiya bulmer
<bulmer> mariocesar_bo: when it is powered up, the hd platter are spinning, if you dont what it moving..you turn it off
<mariocesar_bo> bulmer: there is an app on windows that disable the hardrive for a moment, when the laptop has to much movement
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: im trying to experiment with telnet but no matter what port i use, even if nmap tells me its open, i cant get a connection
<Drk_Guy> mariocesar_bo: It ain-t an app, its a pc chip,
<bulmer> mariocesar_bo: am not aware of such thing..no user can control that hd directly
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: im new to telnet, obviously
<Babble> bulmer: he's wanting something like the Sudden Motion Sensor on later Mac laptops and/or it's equivalent in Windows
<Anlar> bulmer: all the new laptops have acceleration sensors + software for controlling them. on non-linux at least :)
<Drk_Guy> Babble: It-s a chip
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: i meant tell me your setup, where do you telnet from and telnet to? whats in between if any..etc
<mariocesar_bo> Drk_Guy: there is a way to confirm the laptop stop the hard dive?
<Anlar> Drk_Guy: it's a comination of chip AND software. the software is required for controlling the hdd and setting the limits etc
<Babble> Drk: I suppose to be pedantic, it's a chip/sensor and supporting firmware, which it sounds like Unbuntu doesn't have yet
<Drk_Guy> Anlar: I have not read something like that for tux, must investigate
<Anlar> Drk_Guy: yes, there isn't much support for that stuff. some devices I think are suppoted but I have no idea which ones and with which software.
<Babble> there's more than firmware on Mac laptops; there's an entire API for it (cf MacSaber and toys that explicitly use tilting your laptop as a UI convention)
<deep80> irc./server irc.rizon.net
<Drk_Guy> Google must know it
<bulmer> okay thats a new technology then..maybe the DoD have those in their laptops when they go to war <smirk>
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: im trying to telnet NS2.NMIA.COM on various ports (7, 13, 79, 80!), through a lan router from my personal box
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: where or from which computer you are doing this?
<Anlar> bulmer: it actually saves hdds when you drop the laptops.. it works, surprisingly, pretty often :)
<deep80> irc./server irc.rizon.net
<Drk_Guy> guys, how can i force the installer to use the partitions i-ve created with GParted_
<Drk_Guy> ?
<bulmer> Anlar: i am aware of such in those military grade laptops..but not aware it made it to consumer gadgets
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: a computer through my home lan that was setup by comcast. did you need an ip for it?
<Anlar> bulmer: all the better laptops have that feature
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: does the designated partition appear during install? choose it that way?
<Frogzoo> Drk_Guy: select manual partition from the installer, and tell it where you want to mount your filesystems
<Drk_Guy> The installer does not detect them
<Frogzoo> oh noes
<Drk_Guy> But ill retry, give me 5
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: you have comcast install your setup? okay...what do you have and what equipment are installed...I asked because i will be guessing what to troubleshoot
<tapas> i have inserted a bluetooth usb adapter into my kubuntu system
<bulmer> Anlar: am poor..cant afford better laptops..hehe
<tapas> i got a popup that kbluetoothd found the adapter
<tapas> whre to go from ehre?
<Meroigo> I have NTFS partitions C: and D: on my server, where C: is for Windows and D: for the things I store on it. Can I in some way just format C: and install Ubuntu there, and when I'm in Ubuntu, be able to read/write the D: partition? :P
<tapas> e.g. how do i find my cell phone
<bulmer> turn on the lights so you can find it? ..just kiddin
<tapas> ;
<tapas> )
<visof_> when i try to run 3gp file i had  "GStreamer encountered a general stream error." what do i do?
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: inside ubuntu get ntfs-config from synaptic to write to NTFS based partitions
<bulmer> tapas what do you want to do anyways with your blueetooth device?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Meroigo
<ubotu> Meroigo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: the router is a wcg200-cc, my net card is a wt6102 Rhine-II
<MilitantPotato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<savvas> Meroigo: also www.ubuntuguide.org
<Drk_Guy> Guys, i have already created the Ntfs partition, should i let the installer partition by itself?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: and you  have ubuntu installed on your pc?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: yes
<Drk_Guy> Guys?
<tapas> bulmer: i want to get data from the cellphone
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: you are attempting to install ubuntu on an NTFS? it will not work
<visof_> help?
<Drk_Guy> bulmer, i have 40 GB of un-allocated space here....
<Delicates> anyone can recommend a program for creating network diagrams?
<Meroigo> okay. thansk for the links. but do you guys think that if I'm gonna make the server linux-only, It's better to just put the data on another computer in the network, then format the hard drives without NTFS and then just retransfer the files to the server again? :P
<bulmer> tapas you need to install some other software to talk to  your phone ..like mine a razr phone
<visof_> when i try to run 3gp file i had  "GStreamer encountered a general stream error." what do i do?
<erUSUL> Meroigo: yes that's the better option imho
<tapas> bulmer: hmm..
<sayanriju> visof_: get realplayer
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: I'd probably do that
<Meroigo> okay
<MilitantPotato> Resizing Partitions is fairly risky
<pupi120290> i try to compile torcs. when i ./configure i get this: Can't find libX11 can anyone help e
<pupi120290> me
<Drk_Guy> !patience > visof_
<erUSUL> Meroigo: any native linuxfs will perform better (and support unix permisions; a must) than ntfs
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: okay..comcast guy installed ubuntu too?
<savvas> Meroigo: you mean format the drive to ext3? yeah, and you could always check that partition using the ext3 driver for windows
<Frogzoo> Delicates: there's nothing really good - take your pick of dia or kivio
<tapas> bulmer: i think i heard a buddy with the same phone mumble something about obex
<Drk_Guy> bulmer?
<visof_> sayanrij from synmanptic
<visof_> ?
<Delicates> Frogzoo: ok thanks, I'll have a look
<Meroigo> I've only got a hard drive with 10 GB of space on the server, do you think I should just make one partition on it or one for OS and one for data like I use to do with Windows, or is that unecessary?
<Drk_Guy> obex is used on cellphones to determine the maximum speed the computers or other cellphones can connect to
<bulmer> tapas: possibly..i just dont know bluetooth, anyhow for mine to talk to the phone, i have to install vmware then the razr phone software to just talk to the phone
<MilitantPotato> Meroigo: I'd do one for OS, one for Shared files
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: no i setup my ubuntu. i havent done anything with the default privoxy or tor settings though. you think that might be a problem??
<Frogzoo> Meroigo: with only 10gig, just create a 1 gig swap & / for everything else
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: you are attempting to install ubuntu on an NTFS? it will not work..install it in a ext2, ext3, or reiserfs  FS not NTFS
<MilitantPotato> + swat partition
<Meroigo> okay
<MilitantPotato> like frogzoo said
<morteza> n
<pupi120290> my prob is solved
<Meroigo> thanks for the answers
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: first thing is open an xterm and type this     ip  a    and tell us what you have ( btw paste in pastebin)
<morteza> what is the best resource to learn ubuntu?
<bulmer> morteza: google for me
<Drk_Guy> bulmer: i have the space ready to format, but im not sure of how the installer will take it
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: pastebin?
<morteza> ;D
<Babble> http://pastebin.com/
<Seelezerkleiner> kthnx
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: during install you have to manually choose to format a partition, select it size and such
<ubuntu> Hi
<erUSUL> !paste | Seelezerkleiner
<ubotu> Seelezerkleiner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XLV> !pastebin > Seelezerkleiner
<phobiac> I'm having an issue with Ndiswrapper. I've got the right driver for the wireless card installed and set up and I can see AP's with iwlist, but even on an open  network dhcp won't give me an ip adress.
<zzm634> is it easy/possible to set up a printer and share it from a computer running ubuntu server 7.04?
<Drk_Guy> But which option?
<MilitantPotato> Drk_Guy: text
<Drk_Guy> Manual or guided?
<erUSUL> !cups | zzm634
<ubotu> zzm634: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<XLV> zzm634, both possible and easy
<MilitantPotato> Drk_Guy: manual format
<Drk_Guy> CLI install, c'mon
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: manuall
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: paste'd
<phobiac> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zzm634> thanks, I shall look into it
<Drk_Guy> I've already tried manual formatiing, the installer ignored it and re-formatted the whole disk
<garryFre> To install ubuntu on ntfs do install tar -feather ntfs --fubar
<MilitantPotato> Drk_Guy: need a EXT3 / + boot + 2ish GB SWAP partition
<MilitantPotato> At the minimum
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: where is the address (of pastebin url) so we can see it..
<justwayne> Hi, how can i set the Screenresolution on 1280x1024?
<Seelezerkleiner> http://pastebin.com/m2f137431 sorry. x.x
<Drk_Guy> I'll let the installer partition by itself, is so, that i will tell him to use he latest contiguos space
<erUSUL> !fixres > justwayne
<tustico> Compiz fusion ?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: there on that output you see your ip address right?
<phobiac> t/quit
<MilitantPotato> justwayne: System>Prefrences>Screen Resolution
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: you said the installer formatted the whole disk? well whatever you had previously is gone now
<MilitantPotato> justwayne: if it's not listed there, see this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: no i dont see it
<Drk_Guy> gotta go guys, thx to all
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i see what my router assigns
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: oh come on..you ought to learn how to read that..clue..inet address
<Zombie> Hold on.
<erUSUL> Seelezerkleiner: i can --> inet 192.168.0.14/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0 you have 192.168.0.14 as ip adress in eth0
<bulmer> rather just inet
<Seelezerkleiner> well i see that but thats not what other tools show me.
<Zombie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Zombie> What does this command do?
<erUSUL> Zombie: reconfigure the xserver afaics
<faileas> whats -plow?
<erUSUL> Seelezerkleiner: what tools?
<MilitantPotato> Detects your hardware i think Zombie
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: I dont know what tools you are using..so you have to know what it is giving you..anyways per your post thats your ip address
<faileas> the rest seems obious
<Zombie> It it nessessary every time I change Xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Zombie: nope
<MilitantPotato> if you change your xorg, restarting X is good enough
<Zombie> I'm trying to xhange xorg configds, its doing me no good.
<MilitantPotato> brb
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: http stuff like ip-adress.com
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: should that show me something different?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: thats your external ip address..not your true internal ip address
<erUSUL> Seelezerkleiner: that stuff will show your router ip adress !!
<justwayne> .... can i just just write unter Section "Screen" in xorg.conf "		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" ... can i just add my resolution i want tehre?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: okay i didnt know thats what you wanted i could have told you that
<erUSUL> Seelezerkleiner: the esternal one
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: external as in what is routable in the internet...internal as whats assigned by the dhcp to your box
<mariocesar_bo> Anyone knows hot to emulate right click, using a mouse with just one button ?
<Zombie> justwayne: Thats what I've been trying.
<Spee_Der> Hello wayne.
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: thats why I asked earlier to specify and elaborate..as i told you i will be guessing
<ipx> How can I create a simple bash-command to start quake3 with?
<ipx> i'll just type quake3 and it'll start
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: oh alright i wasnt sure what you were asking me
<michaellamothe> Hi all, can anyone recommend a good free subversion/bazaar hosting website for my GPL project?
<erUSUL> ipx: with alias? or with a shell script
<garryFre> My bad. On another channel, someone said I just started using linux 5 minutes ago can anyone help me set up compiz? So I said "Um, I just started playing guitar 5 minutes ago, can anyone help me play Beethoven's concerto #5?"
<madno> hi
<madno> i have small probs
<bulmer> lol@garryFre
<MilitantPotato> garryFre: heh
<cduby1> heh, my nick is still messed up
<ipx> erUSUL: Im not sure. I just want to type quake3 in a terminal and make it run the "quake3"-file in my gamefolder the easiest way!
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: do you need anymore info?
<Spee_Der> madno, what's up ?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: probably, do you have firewall enabled on your linux box? does the dsl/comcastmodem have any firewalls?
<erUSUL> ipx: put an alias in your .bashrc like -->  alias q3='put the large command here' <-- then when you type q3 the shell will run 'put the large command here'
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<madno> i've problem with my audio
<madno> can someone help me pls
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > madno
<garryFre> No sound Madno?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i have tor an prioxy on linux, and im not sure about the router because the crappy comcast guy setup a login and password for the router (when i asked him not to) and didnt wirte it down for me!
<Drk_Guy> guys
<madno> yup
<MilitantPotato> Drk_Guy: ?
<Drk_Guy> A rebel disk isn't letting me install
<garryFre> try Multimedia/sound mixer
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: you have to call the comcast guy to give you a visit again and this time ask for the user and password
<val76> Salu, je viens de voir a la teler un logicielle qui permet de voirs des chaine tv trangeres , quelquin le connait ?
<Drk_Guy> is there a way to FORCE the unmount of the disk no matter what?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: what is a tor prioxy?  can you kill it for now? to just test your connectivity?
<ipx> erUSUL: thanks alot, will test it right away
<michaellamothe> Drk_Guy:  You can yank the cable out.
<Frogzoo> Drk_Guy: "no matter what" sounds like 'please corrupt my file system'
<Drk_Guy> hahah michaellamothe, but i'm not onto making the system crash, lol
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: make sure power is off when you start pulling cables
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i meant tor and privoxy. but yeah ill kill em and try telnet again. after i get into my router do you think id have to force ports open or what?
<Drk_Guy> Frogzoo: Something is using he disk, but i don't know what
<astro76> !fr | val76
<ubotu> val76: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<michaellamothe> Drk_Guy:  I usually use a script involving `fuser`.
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: will work a step at a time..lets concentrate on your linux box first
<Drk_Guy> give theb text out
<michaellamothe> Drk_Guy: fuser
<Drk_Guy> spit it
<val76> astro76 > oui je me suis tromper
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: sure. lemme test thins out then.
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: which hd partition?  you can use   lsof /dev/hda1
<garryFre> #ubuntu_fr
<Drk_Guy> thx bulmer, ill try
<solem> when ubuntu loads (splash screen) the background color is grey/brown.... how can i change that color?
<bulmer> Drk_Guy there is an option to lsof to select the correct hd...i dont know what it is right now..i kind of give you the general idea
<Drk_Guy> bulmer, it's fdisk -.l
<Zombie> I still need help with screen resolution.
<Drk_Guy> And nautilus is using BOOT.INI
<Zombie> None of my changes are effective.
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<Frogzoo> Drk_Guy: fuser -c /dev/### - also stop any nfs
<Drk_Guy> why would it use it, and for what?
<Zombie> Xorg just ignores me.
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: huh? boot.ini? are you in the right os?
<michaellamothe> Drk_Guy: I think that bulmer sounds like he knows what he's doing but I've always used `fuser -k /dev/hd?`
<bulmer> michaellamothe: that will work too..fuser
<silvertip257> I need some assistance with using tar - I've read man pages on it, but when I run mine it fails - the weridest reason is b/c it cannot stat the tar file I wanna create
<Drk_Guy> bulmer, why i said nautilus?
<Drk_Guy> Gnome in windows, i don't think so?
<astro76> silvertip257, what exact command are you trying?
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: and boot.ini on same breath as nautilus..
<Drk_Guy> nope
<Drk_Guy> it's on the ws partition
<silvertip257> astro76:  tar -zcvfp /mnt/sda1/backup/test.tgz /mnt/hda5/
<tepossino> hi all i am having problems with my screen resolution
<Drk_Guy> !resolution > tepossino
<michaellamothe> silvertip257: What is your sda1?
<astro76> silvertip257, -p is an option for extraction
<astro76> I think
<tepossino> i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ....
<Drk_Guy> BTW, the fuser cmd printed out: 8190
<tepossino> but i always get back to 800x600 when I reboot
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: okay, now i can ping NS2.NMIA.COM, but with ssh on 22 instead of timing out i get a 'no route to host'
<onats_> is there a wi-fi channel here in freenode?
<Drk_Guy> tepossino: The system always uses the first res value it reads, re-organize the values according to your needs
<michaellamothe>  astro76: p = preserve permissions .... I think
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: do this   netstat -ran  and again paste it on pastebin
<tepossino> regorganize .... do you mean changing the xorg.conf file...
<MikeCarter> is this the right place to ask about setting up environment variables??
<astro76>  man tar says: ignore umask when extracting files (the default for root)
<MikeCarter> *sorry for the extra ?
<Drk_Guy> finally bulmer
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: http://pastebin.com/m77fda224
<Frogzoo> astro76: -p option
<Drk_Guy> just had to kill nautilus
<michaellamothe> tar --help says extract information about file permissions
<Drk_Guy> But why would it use the windows boot.ini?
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: i dont know
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: okay now, you can ping www.yahoo.com ?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: yes
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: can you    ssh localhost
<Frogzoo> Drk_Guy: nautilus was open on that directory?
<tepossino> i have done the same command line also from the recovery mode text mode but the only available options are 640x400 and 800x600 ... it simply does not stick to 1240x780
<ycmarvin> why is my ubuntu cannot allow going to certain websites like onemanga.com and oneplace.com
<tepossino> well it is not even available from Gnome actually
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i cannot
<bulmer> ycmarvin: did your dad forbid you not to visit those?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: im suposed to use port 22 right?
<Xsss4hell> I have converted my Dynamic NTFS volumes to Basic NTFS volumes, it is a FakeRaid, how do I mount it in ubuntu?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: you followed the commands i gave you?   ssh localhost
<Drk_Guy> I think it wanted to edit the file for some odd  reason
<Drk_Guy> virus attacking ws from linux?
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<tepossino> i guess i go get a degree in engineering and then fix my screen ...  LOL
<kilomang> does chmod -R delete everything?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: even when i put that in exactly it says connection refused
<astro76> ycmarvin, what happens?
<ycmarvin> bulmer: no, im the only one using this pc
<Drk_Guy> Frogzoo: No
<astro76> kilomang, chmod never deletes anything
<ycmarvin> astro76: neverending "Loading...:
<kilomang> ok
<finalbeta> <kilomang> does chmod -R delete everything? ofcource not... please read man chmod
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: type   ps aux|grep sshd  and tell me if sshd exist
<Seelezerkleiner> yes it does i made sure it was there when i installed ubuntu
<bulmer> kilomang: chmod does not delete
<fifth-element> can anybody tell me about the "send" command used in linux
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: wesley    8162  0.0  0.0   2880   760 pts/1    R+   11:03   0:00 grep sshd
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i was sure it was there
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, i had a tabletPC how can I emulate the right click using the pen ? I tryed with mousemu that works for one button mouses but I works with the keyboard, There is any way to solve this ? any ideas where to look ?
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: not per that result you showed
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: yeah i see that lemme try synaptic
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: sshd the daemon must be running...there is an ssh client..two different things
<silvertip257> astro76:  p option should be to preserve the permissions right?
<Xsss4hell> help
<astro76> silvertip257, according to man tar it's just for extraction, tar always preserves permissions when creating
<Xsss4hell> how do I mount a NTFS FakeRaid in ubuntu?
<DrHalan> whats the function to create a new xorg.conf?
<Frogzoo> DrHalan: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<silvertip257> astro76:  thank you a million - I'm a dumba$5
<DrHalan> thanks
<bulmer> Xsss4hell: am not sure mount command recognize that type of file system
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i cant sudo apt-get install sshd do i have to do soemthing else?
<astro76> silvertip257, no problem :D
<faileas> apt-get openssh-server
<silvertip257> astro76:  I wish I had a lolli pop or something to give you!
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: lets try this...what do you want to do now, since you know you can ping yahoo, you can access the internet and such
<Xsss4hell> bulmer ntfs-3g recognizes ntfs volumes
<fifth-element> @send
<faileas> Seelezerkleiner: apt-get openssh-server
<__Ace__> if I am root and do valgring ./my_app I get valgrind: my_app : permission denied
<SoulChild> what is a good tool to convert (resize) many images ???
<__Ace__> *valgrind
<Xsss4hell> and it it possible to mount a fakeraid, but I don't know how
<__Ace__> wtf? I am root
<rausb0> Seelezerkleiner: apt-get install openssh-server
<SoulChild> __Ace__: please watch your language
<bulmer> Xsss4hell: if the kernel has the right patch for ntfs-3g noh? if not...
<astro76> fifth-element, what send are we talking about? send is a c programming function, or it might be a mail command
<__Ace__> so, why do I get permision denied?
<ycmarvin> is there an app where my ip add would be hidden
<Xsss4hell> ntfs-3g is installed
<astro76> __Ace__, make it executable? (chmod +x)
<__Ace__> hmm, it is
<bulmer> Xsss4hell: what is the mount command you used? am curious
<astro76> __Ace__, sorry I misread you're running valgrind
<__Ace__> yes
<__Ace__> and I have to run my app as root apparently
<bulmer> ycmarvin: perhaps that site is a redirected site, it will not accept direct access from you, only from a known ip its redirected from
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i want to be able to ssh or telnet into friends boxes
<SoulChild> A programm to resize many images ???
<__Ace__> since it reads /dev/input/event1
<frojnd> hello there
<astro76> SoulChild, imagemagick
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: then you just need the ssh client on your end and not sshd..btw dont use telnet anymore, its less secure
<faileas> SoulChild: maybe imagemagik?
<frojnd> I am burning an DVDdata project with k3b and it writes successfully, but than it automatically start to write cd, and than it found error while reading some sector. What does this error exactly mean? that DVD is usless ??
<ycmarvin> bulmer: I believe it is not.. though i am not quite sure
<bulmer> SoulChild: yes, convert, its part of the imagemagick package
<astro76> SoulChild, or if you install nautilus-image-converter, you'll get a resize images... right-click option in Nautilus (this uses imagemagick actually)
<SoulChild> astro76: i did, but i don't have anything in my menu ,... do i have to restart gnome ?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: do you recommend a certain client?
<notebook> hello, can anyone help with installing firestarter on 7.04?
<astro76> SoulChild, maybe just nautilus, a logout would should definitely do it
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: ubuntu comes with an ssh client already
<SoulChild> astro76: ok thanks
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i know but i wasnt sure if it was sub-par or if there was something better
<unemployed> ol
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: its good to go..well for gui stuff maybe you can try FreeNX or nomachine's version of freenx
<notebook> i'm getting an error that my eth0 is not ready, and the installation via sudo firefox led to a long chain of errors.  any help would be very appreciated.
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<stdin> !ops
<unemployed> fuck-you
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<astro76> !ops
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<silvertip257> hey
<unemployed> fuck-you
<silvertip257> quit it
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
<astro76> unemployed, we're not too thrilled with you either
<unemployed> fuck-you
<unemployed> fuck-you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.79.31.208]  by tomaw
<astro76> !ops | unemployed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> unemployed: please see above
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.79.31.208]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: meh. i dont much care about gui's, but i could try it. thank you for your help
<Frogzoo> tsk tsk..
<notebook> yikes
<superkirbyartist> I have a Linux computer, a modem/router, and a Windows computer.  How do I share files on my Linux hard drive?
<superkirbyartist>  I have a Linux computer, a modem/router, and a Windows computer.  How do I share files on my Linux hard drive?
<elkbuntu> people, one ops call is enough
<cables> will X.org 7.3 be in Gutsy?
<silvertip257> wow ;)
<DrHalan> strange, xserver still tells me "no screens found"
<notebook> anyone know about firestarter out there?
<Frogzoo> superkirbyartist: you firewall the net off, and run samba
<superkirbyartist> !language | unemployed
<ubotu> unemployed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: okay, whatever that tor proxy is, make sure you understand it, as it may block things for you
<notebook> sorry frogzoo, how do i firewall the net off?
<notebook> i'm very new to all of this
<cox377> can anyone tell me the command for searching for a file?
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, he was kicked out half a minute ago already. you dont need to do that
<Frogzoo> notebook: firestarter will do it
<superkirbyartist> Wireless disconnected.
<bulmer> cox377:  find / -name filename  something like this...also man find
<notebook> frogzoo: firestarter encounter a bunch of errors when i ran sudo firestarter from the command line
<Davy_Jones> i wanna unbind alt-right mouse click cuz i'm using it for another program.. i went to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, but couldn't find the shortcut there.. what can i do to unbind this combination?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: Still cant any command to work in the gconf-editor settings...  shouldn't gnome-terminal be all that I need  or firefox '%u"
<cox377> bulmer: cheers
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: its said tor is still in beta and isnt even that good at hiding you so i was prolly gonna get rid of it. could do any real harm, could it?
<superkirbyartist> How do I view the files on Windows or 360?
<kilomang> halppppp
<kilomang> i changed my fstab so media/sda3 would be umask=00, but now i cant view ANYTHING in media
<kilomang> umask=000
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: i dont know about it..i dont use proxy for now..why do you want to hide anyways?
<onats_> hi, does anyone have any experience with the new access points:  AIR-AP521G-A-K9?
<notebook> there were a string of files not found, followed by "unable to open slave."  firestarter didn't seem to set up properly, now i get the eth0 error when i try to turn it on
<Davy_Jones> how can i unbind the alt-RMB in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> notebook: How did you install firestarter?
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: i dont. i dont even know how it got on here. at least, i dont remember.
<cox377> bulmer: u dont happen to know the command to delete a file do yah?
<notebook> jack_sparrow: i got it from synpatics and then did sudo firestarter
<bulmer> cox377 easy...  rm -rf filename
<Xsss4hell> sorry system crashed when mounting
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: weird
<bulmer> cox377 easy...  rm -rf /path/to/filename
<Jack_Sparrow> notebook: remove firestarter and reinstall with synaptic and verify no errors...?
<notebook> i was changing something in my network setting, could that have changed the eth0 info in a way that is boggling firestarter?
<astro76> cox377, -rf is not necessary for a single file, more chance for things to screw up
<notebook> ok jack_sparrow, i'll try that now.  thanks, be back in a sec if it doesn't work
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: what do you think the best soft-firewall would be for me to use?
<bulmer> notebook:  you can try iptables -F; iptables -X  to delete all rules and flush it...
<cox377> astro76: what do u suggest?
<Jack_Sparrow> notebook: Yes, changing eth0 etc could confuse firestarter...  not seeing a network etc..
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: iptables is very good
<notebook> is there a standard setting eth0 should be on in network connections?
<astro76> cox377, just rm but otherwise as bulmer suggested ;)
<cox377> astro76: ahh cook
<cox377> *cool
<notebook> i want to set it up because i did a shieldup scan and it said my ftp, telnet, and http ports were open.  how dangerous is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: any suggestions on the gconfig editor settings...  apps/metacity right... two different tabs, one for the keybinding the other with the program name
<kefka> notebook: telnet? Use ssh if you can, it's way more secure
<astro76> notebook, did you install apache, telnet daemon, and ftp daemon?
<bulmer> notebook here is a very good tutorial on iptables  http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<notebook> i don't use any of them, just got this report on the ports that were open and it appear they shouldn't be.  does bittorrent use any of them?
<notebook> cheers bulmer, will check it out.
<notebook> astro76, i did not install any of those, unless they come bundled with 7.04
<Seelezerkleiner> bulmer: alright well im gonna tryout ssh after a reboot to see if privoxy/tor were blocking me. thanks again for the help
<bulmer> Seelezerkleiner: okay..you're welcome
<astro76> notebook, is your machine hooked directly to the internet or through a router?
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: global_keybindings: run_command_9:<ctrl><alt>a   keybinding_commands: command_9:amarok
<notebook> directly through the internet, cable modem, astro76
<^helena> buenas :)
<notebook> wait, there's a wireless router, sorry
<bulmer> ^helena: suerte
<phyrewall> amarok all that, or am I happier with VLC?
<astro76> notebook, I think either the router has those ports open itself, or is forwarding them to another machine (maybe not your own if wireless is not secured)
<Frogzoo> phyrewall: yes, amarok is all that
<phyrewall> hmm... have to check it out.
<notebook> astro76: so they're two issues to resolve, first why firestarter can't configure correctly, and second, why those ports are open.  that helps clarify, thanks.
<astro76> notebook, I tried to telnet to your IP: BCM96338 ADSL Router
<astro76> notebook, you should disable the remote admin interfaces on your router
<ConstyXIV> is there any other way to set compiz as your WM besides putting 'compiz --replace' in your session?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I used that.. closed down gconf-edoitor and still get nothing
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: only thing left to do is log out/back in
<notebook> ok, astro76.  not sure how to do that, it's a belkin wireless router.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: Gonna do that next.. thanks...
<notebook> the main error firestarter gives me is: Error reading file /etc/firestarter/outbound/deny-from: No such file or directory
<notebook> for all the things it is trying to look up
<astro76> notebook, hunt around in the web configuration
<Enselic> ConstyXIV: System -> Preference -> Desktop Effects?
<notebook> ok cool, astro76, will do that.  thanks for the router help.  now just need to figure out why firestarter is giving me problems.
<cox377> i accidently loaded the wrong driver into ndiswrapper, i've tried removing it and it states it cant find it, but when i try to install the right driver it tells me it already exits
<astro76> notebook, and also make sure you've changed the default password on the router too
<cox377> can anyone give me some heads up
<notebook> astro76, ok, will do that too.
<notebook> astro76, is this "error reading file" message when i run "sudo firestarter" showing a problem with installation?
<notebook> was i supposed to run a command prior to "sudo firestarter" to install it?
<thundergirl> hi
<thundergirl> anybodyyyyyyy
<cox377> or what would be the bestway to get rid of ndiswrapper and start again?
<Enselic> notebook: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<thundergirl> helloooooooo
<cox377> thundergirl: hi
<thundergirl> anybodyyyyyyyyyy
<Enselic> !hi | thundergirl
<ubotu> thundergirl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thundergirl> thank you ubotu
<notebook> msg astro76 is this how i message you?
<thundergirl> hi cox377
<Enselic> !ubotu | thundergirl
<ubotu> thundergirl: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<notebook> bad at synatx
<thundergirl> hi enselic
<astro76> no worries :)
<Enselic> ^^,
<thundergirl> enselicccccc
<thundergirl> you1re vey funny
<thundergirl> hello
<thundergirl> hellooooooooo
<thundergirl> peopleeeeeeeeeeeeee
<thundergirl> enseliccccccccccccccc
<thundergirl> he is funny
<thundergirl> uahuahuhahahauhuahuahuhahauhuahua
<habo> thundergiirl .. please dont flood this room
<thundergirl> okay habo
* Pelo turns over his desk looking for his @ 
<habo> thx thunder
<thundergirl> bye
<habo> tc
<evri2> guys the mp3 tags that i edited with my amarok cannot be seen in Sony Ericsson K750i.Some of the characters missing.Do you have any idea?
<cox377> astro76: do u also know the function to remove folders opposed to files as the rm function doesnt seem to work
<XLV> cox377, rm -rf
<Pelo> evri2,  try not using internationnal characters
<Enselic> thundergirl: if you would have written my name Enselic, I would have been noticed automatically
<Enselic> thundergirl: you can use TAB to expand names,   try EnsTAB
<Lappy> is there a program that lets you know where you're bandwidth is going... because if there are leaks, I want to know
<astro76> cox377, rmdir /path/to/folder/ if it's empty otherwise rm -r /path/to/folder/
<LBAWinOwns> jo
<evri2> Pelo: i use full english etc. It is not about character problems like    .
<DrHalan> how do i exit the "vi" editor
<habo> lappy the easiest way o find about leaks is doing a ping test
<Pelo> Lappy,  there is a pannel applet that shows you your total in and out bandwidth,  but I haven'T found an app that tells you what uses what
<Lappy> astro76: doesn't rm -r work for empty folders as well?
<astro76> draconius, without saving, <ESC> :q!
<astro76> Lappy, indeed
<Lappy> Pelo: oh.. okay, thanks!
<bobovski_> hi all, I'm having an awful time. WHen I boot up my machine, I get /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off
<Pelo> evri2,can you give us an exemple of the amorak verson and the sony version of one tag ?
<Lappy> habo: I cannot ping outside hosts such as google and what not.. my isp is stupid.. it blocks everything.
<habo> Lappy .. oww okay i didnt know that
<Pelo> bobovski_, you are not the first one to mention this , but I don'T know the answer , if no one else currently in does, try searching the error msg in the forum
<Lappy> habo: no worries... dumb isps are rare :P
<habo> lappy: try the application that pelo mentioned
<LBAWinOwns> The program 'apt-get' is not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt
<LBAWinOwns> Someone ever experienced that before? It happend when i booted up, said something was wrong with hard disk, it came alot of text, then i typed 'exit' and then normal ubuntu session started, anyone experienced this before?
<Lappy> habo: I have the total in/out on my conky, so i can see everything.
<evri2> amarok version: UVERworld   D-technolife Bleach Soundtrack     Sony version: UVERwo  Bleach Soun  D-technolif
<bobovski_> Pelo, hurm. Very, very bad. means my system is toast if I cannot fix it
<Lappy> habo: that's why I think there might be a leek.
<evri2> Pelo:
<Lappy> leak*
<Pelo> Lappy,  I was told that wireshark was good to monitor connections but I don'T know how to use it
<Pelo> Lappy,  do you know about overhead ?
<astro76> bobovski_, yeah this is a problem with certain hardware with the last few kernel versions, and there are many different causes, if you google that exact error you'll turn up lots of info (but few solutions)
<habo> Lappy: are u using a proxy?
<Pelo> bobovski_, you were able to install ubuntu once , you would just need to reinstall it,   do you use a usb monitor ?
<Lappy> habo: I personally dont!
<Lappy> Pelo: I know what overhead is, if that's what you mean :)
<bobovski_> Pelo, sorry, I don't know what you mean by usb monitor
<Lappy> habo: the ISP uses a proxy, and we all connect to it locally (LAN) with gateway and DNS.
<Pelo> evri2,  I think that sonymight be abrevieating your tags because they are too long,  try with shorter ones
<o00o00o> i can use KDE default windows manager instead metacity ?
<astro76> Lappy, ouch that stinks
<faileas> o00o00o: sure, install kubuntu desktop
<Pelo> bobovski_,  a computer screen that is plugged using a usb connector, if you donT' know you probably donT' have one
<boxubii> PNY Optima VS. k-byte ram... any opinion?
<bobovski_> astro76, everything was working perfectly...my wife needed to use a windows system for a few days, so I started to install XP on a totally separate disk. Then I saw that windows wanted to install something on my ubuntu disk I quit and now this is what I get
<Lappy> astro76: yeah, I know... this is just one of the crappy shit.. let's not mention cache... oh wait I just did.. stupid cache :@ gave me a hardtime while I was trying to apt-get update last time.. annoying.
<boyam> DrHalan, to exit vi type ":q" or to save changes and exit type ":wq"  to exit without saving type "q!".  without the quotes of course
<bobovski_> pelo, no, it's an old standard CRT
<Pelo> bobovski_, this is on a computer with ubuntu actualy installed on it right ? not the live cd
<bobovski_> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> bobovski_, can you boot the recovery mode ?
<bobovski_> Pelo, no
<Pelo> bobovski_,  did ubuntu ever work before ?
<bobovski_> Pelo, yes, perfectly. See my response to astro76 above
<astro76> bobovski_, was the totally separate disk always installed?
<hjmills> hi all
<o00o00o> i can use KDE default windows manager instead metacity ?
<bruenig> !hi | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> bobovski_, I suggest you check in he forum and if noting comes up , boot the live cd, move your /home folder to a seperate partiton and clean install the os
<bobovski_> astro76, by always installed do you mean in fstab etc?
<hjmills> does anybody know how I can add downloaded html books to the yelp viewer or the devhelp program?
<Pelo> o00o00o,  yes you can
<astro76> bobovski_, I mean was it installed when ubuntu was working previously
<bobovski_> Pelo, wait. I can reinstall without losing my data?
<bobovski_> astro76, yes
<Lappy> !tcpdump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpdump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> bobovski_, you need to have your /home folder on a partiton seperate then the one / is on
<habo> Lappy: try this website .. maybe u can ping test ur connection on it http://www.fifi.org/services/ping
<o00o00o> Pelo , can you tell me how ?
<Pelo> o00o00o, open a terminal , type     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<habo> Lappy: tell me how it goes
<bobovski_> I personally blame this UIUD stuff
<Lappy> habo: ok.
<bruenig> Pelo, I think he might want to run gnome with kwin
<Pelo> bobovski_,  you can remove the uuid stuff if you want
<Joe_> SAD, BUT TRUE
<XLV> bobovski_, you can reinstall without formatting, you will lose application settings
<bobovski_> Pelo, not perhaps from where I am now :(
<Pelo> bruenig, ask him about it
<Pelo> bobovski_, yes you can
<bobovski_> I cannot access fstab
<hoi> /nick Zyro
<XLV> bobovski_, if it was just that, boot from live cd and alter fstab, but its not just that
<Pelo> bobovski_,  boot the live cd
<bobovski_> ok, good ideas
<bobovski_> let me find a livecd
<Lappy> habo: got the ISP's IP from showmyip.com, and here is what I got: http://www.fifi.org/services/ping?hostname=85.195.184.2&packetcount=1&packetwait=1&formatted=yes&submit=Ping
<Pelo> XLV,  what do you mean it is not just that ? he only needs to replace the uuid with the devtree
<bobovski_> XLV, on another vitual terminal, i get mount errors
<o00o00o> Pelo , i want only the windows menager not to change all the desktop [ like to replace metacity with compiz , but with the KDE maneger ]  ?
<XLV> Pelo, i mean the source of the problem may be something other
<Pelo> o00o00o, I don'T knwo how to do that, but I tink bruenig does , ask him
<revilodraw> help! after installing kubuntu on my sisters laptop im getting an error saying 'ntldr is missing ; press any key to restart'
<Xsss4hell> this didn't help, I want to mount my FakeRaid NTFS device root@sc-xsss4hell:~# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_cggadiicaf_Array01 /media/Array_01 -o force
<bobovski_> will a 6.06 livecd work?
<habo> Lappy: doest it say packets loss 0 on the botom?
<Pelo> revilodraw,  try installing again
<Pelo> bobovski_,  yes it will
<habo> bottom?
<revilodraw> pelo: sorry...no
<Pelo> revilodraw,  no you won'T , no you can'T , or no you didn'T try ?
<o00o00o> bruenig  , cant you tell me howto replace metaciry windows manager with the KDE windows manager ?
<bruenig> o00o00o, well the way sessions are handled with gdm iirc (I haven't use gdm in quite a while) is with something called Xsessions, do "find /etc/X11 -iname "*.desktop"" and see if there is some file that looks like gnome
<habo> Lappy try doing the test with 7 or 10 packs ... for accuracy ... but it sees to me u got 0% lost .. sooo
<moyer> wats the difference between Fiesty and Gutsy kernel?
<revilodraw> pelo; i'll leave that as my last option...
<moyer> im thinking about upgrading but not sure if its worth it
<Pelo> revilodraw,  try looking up the exact errormsg in the forum , see if anyting comes up
<Pelo> moyer, upgrading from ?
<ConstyXIV> would there be a way to figure out why compiz-fusion is seg-faulting?
<moyer> fiesty
<moyer> to gutsy
<revilodraw> pelo; thanks! i have the super grub disc btw
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<moyer> oh
<Pelo> ConstyXIV, you would have better luck askingin #compiz-fusion I think
<bruenig> moyer, go look for the changelog from kernel 2.6.21 to 2.6.22, kernel.org should have it somewhere
<dr_awesome> i think i killed my apt... can i get some help?
<moyer> thanks i appreciate that bruenig
<Pelo> revilodraw,  oh you think this might be a grub problem ?
<FSHero> Hi all: I know that Ubunut automatically does the ifupdown and pump stuff when configuring a network card, but is there a how-to that describes how to do this from the command line?
<FSHero> * Ubuntu
<bruenig> FSHero, you mean how to bring the interface up manually and get an ip?
<Lappy> habo: yeah it does.
<dr_awesome> can i get some help with this
<dr_awesome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528739
<Lappy> habo: yeah am testing it
<Pelo> dr_awesome,  can you sum up the problem in the channel ?
<dr_awesome> i get errors whenever i try and apt-get upgrade
<bobovski_> ok, I'm in the live cd
<dr_awesome> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<bobovski_> my other disk is not mountable, cause the XP disk overwrote it
<bruenig> dr_awesome, sudo apt-get install 0f
<bobovski_> but my filesystem disk is fine
<bruenig> dr_awesome, sudo apt-get install -f
<dr_awesome> and sudo apt-get -f install does something, but apt-upgrade returns the same error
<bruenig> oh nvm then
<bruenig> dr_awesome, did you install some random deb that wasn't in the repos?
<dr_awesome> nope - i was installing ubuntustudio-audio
<bruenig> dr_awesome, from where?
<bruenig> dr_awesome, no I just mean at some point in the past have you installed a deb that wasn't in the repositories?
<dr_awesome> i thoufght it was in the repos.. i hadn't added the ubuntusutio repos yet.. i thought i would have to
<Lappy> habo: u see.. my net is supposed to be 128kbits/sec (yeah I know it stinks). however most of the time I get 12-14KBs/sec, it obviously cannot be the website am downloading from...
<dr_awesome> getdeb all the time
<Pelo> bobovski_, you can try editing fstab there if you realy think that is the problem just replace the uuid with the devtree of that partiton, but I realy donT' think that is the problem you would be better off taking that time to create a new partiton and move your /home folder to it
<ly> i was wondering if someone could help me.  basically my roommate downloaded some kbuntu app and in the process of trying to remove managed to render my computer unbootbale in ANY form, including cd
<bobovski_> Pelo, Yes, that's what I'm going to do right after I see if rewriting a new filesystem to the other disk helps. If not, I'll follow your suggestion
<Lappy> habo: also, on linux, for some reason it takes out the max speed... whereas if I am on windows, the speed varies a lot... and never caps it at its maximum.
<bruenig> dr_awesome, well that is a bit risky because they may have dependencies listed for them that aren't in the repositories and that will break the dependency tree, but if you are installing ubuntustudio stuff and you don't have their repositories enabled you need to do that because it is likely that whatever deb you are installing will try to fetch dependencies in those repos
<bobovski_> Pelo, hey, it might be time to upgrade to 7.04 anyway :)
<dr_awesome> okay... i
<ly> =\
<Pelo> ly, that is not good,  you need tofigure out if the hardware is damaged in some way, do you get as far as the bios during the boot sequence ? does the bios recognise the hdd ?
<dr_awesome> *ill add their repos, then apt-get upgrade?
<thundergirl> hi anybodyyyyy
<thundergirl> tell me pleaseeeee
<ly> ya
<Pelo> bobovski_, sounds like a plan
<bruenig> dr_awesome, add then apt-get update && apt-get install -f
<ly> the hardware is fine
<dr_awesome> k
<bruenig> !patience | thundergirl
<ubotu> thundergirl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thundergirl> hi
<thundergirl> naybody
<thundergirl> tell me
<bobovski_> Pelo, I'm very, very unhappy about losing a lot of programs/tweaks etc though
<XLV> thundergirl, using a female like nick gives you female quantities also.. you got to check on that
<Pelo> thundergirl,  just ask your question withouth the carachters repeat
<ly> the bios sees everything
<bruenig> I think it is a bot
<thundergirl> my god
<bruenig> thundergirl, are you a bot?
<thundergirl> 
<thundergirl> i'm not a bot bruenig
<o00o00o> someone here use ubuntu 7.04 server ?
<MrVince> Install question.  I have an older PC with no functional CDrom.  I recall back in the day there used to be a hard drive install for other linux distros which required a copy of the contents of the cd to a hard drive and one boot floppy which upon boot will let me select which hd dev device to get the stuff from.  Is there a similar way to do this in ubuntu?  I stress I dont want to just copy the raw ISO to the hd.
<bulmer> Lappy how are you sure that the far end is not slow?
<Pelo> bobovski_, all the prog settnigs will be in your /home folder , for exemple you will be booting into the same desktop with background and theme,  you chould only have to reinstall th apps
<bruenig> thundergirl, are you a bto?
<bobovski_> Pelo, nope. that didn't work...gparted here I come
<thundergirl> my names is thundergirl
<dr_awesome> its installing the lowlatency kernel
<dr_awesome> which has messed me up in the past
<bobovski_> Pelo, even if I upgrade to 7.04/
<ly> oh when i try to boot off the CD it actually does boot somewhat into ubuntu, but then restartsw itself
<bruenig> thundergirl, are you a bto?
<XLV> MrVince, you could try also network boot, if you got another pc in the lan with working dvd/cd
<Pelo> bobovski_, yes
<thundergirl> o.o
<bruenig> clearly a b.o.t.
<notebook> i was getting some good advice before re firestarter but the problem persists.  i installed from synaptic and then did a complete removal and reinstallation, but the problem is there still.  any suggestions are welcome
<thundergirl> bruenig
<ly> so pelo, if it's not hardware related then what should i do =\
<brian__> heh
<thundergirl> i'm answerd the tyou question
<Zombie> Assistance with Xorg screen resolution issue?
<Zombie> Xorg just ignores me.
<XLV> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bulmer> MrVince what do you stress out of not copying the iso to the hard disk? everything is on the iso, you do not want to copy the necessary files?
<dr_awesome> but it worked
<XLV> !fixres > Zombie
<dr_awesome> thanks
<Zombie> I make changes and Xorg pretends they didn't happen EVEN AFTER I restart
<MrVince> XLV - i considered that, but the network card on the old pc is a wireless.
<thundergirl>  '<
<brian__> is there is a quick command to make usernames display on the right in irssi?
<Pelo> ly, I would say reinstall but if the cd doesn't boot properly this becomes a problem  maybe try the alternate install cd
<bruenig> Zombie, are they still written in xorg.conf?
<ly> tried two =\
<thundergirl> urghhhhhhhhh
<Zombie> Yes.
<ly> i think i need to just whipe my HD
<ly> er whipe
<ly> er
<ly> whatever
<Lappy> bulmer: because the server is running on 100mbits connection...
<|neon|> trying to get lm-sensors 2.10.4 the newest one since  i have an P35 chipset mobo)on but when trying to compile it says that libsysfs is needed but can't be found libsysfs2 is installed , is libsysfs2 the same as libsysfs,  any suggestions
<bruenig> Zombie, well how do you know they are actually correct, don't you have to restart x to see if the changes work anyways?
<notebook> also, which ports should be open in 7.04?
<bulmer> Lappy is that a local server?
<Pelo> ly, sorry to hear that,  but that is pretty much all I can do for you
<ly> =\
<Zombie> I have restarted X Several times.
<Lappy> bulmer: no.
<MrVince> bulmer - i'd prefer not trying to mount the raw iso on the other drive.  I'd much prefer to just boot off a floppy and have the file contents stored at the base of the hd.
<Zombie> X isn't crashing, just ignoring me.
<Lappy> bulmer: I sometimes get 16KB, most of the time it's on linux. Never on windows.
<bulmer> Lappy so what make you think the server pipe is not trottled along the way?
<Pelo> |neon|,  when you compile manualy you often need the -dev packages of the dependencies
<MrCollins> I have xmms installed and would like to listen to my mp3s on my windows box... I have samba setup and can view and see the files in the share etc...
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<|neon|> pelo the dev is also installed
<Lappy> bulmer: because I get the full speed on linux. And my Lappy is hooked to my desktop, and internet traffic has to pass through my desktop machine first!
<Pelo> Zombie, ati and some nvidia cards won'T use thesettings in xorg.conf for resoltion, you need to use their own  config applet
<Drk_Guy> I need help
<Drk_Guy> i installed Ubuntu normally
<Drk_Guy> But i forgot the pw
<Pelo> |neon|,  that is all I have
<|neon|> thanks
<MrCollins> but when I try to search within xmms for the 'music' share I have... I can not find it.. is it that I do not have a correct symlink setup for xmms to see the mp3s?
<bulmer> MrVince: getting the files of iso, decompressing it and all that..is slow from a cdrom drive..so having a copy on a hd, is quicker..quicker than network or cdrom eh?
<Drk_Guy> Is there any way to recover it from the LiveCD?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  same password you use in sudo
<bruenig> I guess o00o00o didn't want to know how to get kwin going with gnome
<Drk_Guy> Yeah, but i cant even login
<Zombie> this is an intel.
<notebook> anyone with firestarter expertise would be very appreciated
<Pelo> bruenig, well it got busy here realy quick , he might come back later
<bruenig> notebook, just click around and suchg
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  caplocks ?
<bruenig> such*
<ly> pelo: the error i get is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<MrVince> bulmer - not sure what you're getting at but yes.
<Alethes> anybody know if there's a good way to determine all that files in /etc that I've changed from the installed defaults?  I want to back just these up.
<Estet> Hey all. I've just installed from LiveCD and got my wireless internet working, but Firefox doesn't seem to open. I get the taskbar entry saying that it's opening, but the app never actually appears. anyone know what's up?
<ly> mean anything to you?
<astro76> Drk_Guy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<notebook> bruenig, click around what?
<Pelo> ly, search the forrum for the error msg
<bulmer> MrVince: its much better to copy it on a hard disk, than just mounting a cdrom with iso and getting files from it
<bruenig> notebook, it is gui, just click around
<ly> good idea dunno why i didn't think of that before
<Pelo> ly, stress
<westly> I cannot change the port setting for evolution mail
<notebook> bruenig, there is no icon for the gui so i run sudo firestarter but a long list of unfound folders comes up when i do
<bruenig> notebook, it is in the menus
<Pelo> westly, in the account info  after the pop or smtp addy add   :port number
<notebook> and within the gui it gives me an error about eth0
<bobovski_> Pelo, that sounds promising
<bobovski_> Pelo, can I use the livecd to burn a 7.04 iso?
<MrCollins> anyone see my problem? :)
<bulmer> Alethes: a lesson learned..back up config files before modifying...anyhow you may as well re-install
<Pelo> Estet,  you are not being ignored it just dounds busy
<bobovski_> ok, here's a major problem. I try, in the LiveCd to access my dirve and it says it's unmountable... /dev/hda1 is not removable and could not execute pmount
<XLV> bobovski_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493&page=2 checked this? you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst also
<westly> Pelo: steps by step ok?
<Pelo> bobovski_,  do you have another cd driver to burn it on ?
<Alethes> bulmer: I'm not having any problems.  I just want a list of all the files I've modified
<bulmer> bobovski_: you have to chroot / and then mount the /dev/hda1
<notebook> bruenig, is there a standard config for the eth0 setting that i may have changed to create the problem?  with trying to put tor and privoxy on before
<fsdsa> guys what is the lastest ubunto version%
<bulmer> Alethes:  look at your history, you may be able to garner which files you touched
<bruenig> Alethes, if you can figure out a file that you haven't modified and check its last modified date, you can see all the files that have a later date than that
<westly> Pelo: where to find account info
<Pelo> westly, sigh,   evolution > edit > preferences > pick your account > in the pop tab,  find the pop server addy , add  :port  after the addy,   where port is port number
<Estet> Estet: Heh, thanks. I'm attempting a mass-update through synaptic at the moment, perhaps that will fix the problem. I realise the channel has over 1000 people in it, so it's difficult for people to pick out questions amongst all the other stuff going on
<fsdsa> guys what is the lastest ubunto version?
<Estet> s/Estet/Pelo
<Estet> 7.04
<RiCCo69> 7.04 fiesty
<fsdsa> ubuntu*
<notebook> i keep get an "error eth0 is not ready" problem when i try to start the firewall in the firestarter gui
<fsdsa> ok thanks
<Pelo> Estet, yeah I got it , check back with us after the update
<XLV> bobovski_, also this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152855 about the ramdisk=8192 option
<bulmer> notebook:  without using the firewall, is eth0 okay?
<notebook> bulmer, it seems to be, i'm online
<Erix> hi
<MrCollins> I have xmms installed and would like to listen to my mp3s on my windows box... I have samba setup and can view and see the files in the share etc...
<fsdsa> i am chocing a new Linux distribution free. i am familar with debian and my job is installing a firewall under iptables. Do you guys recommend me to go with Ubunbtu for that?
* Pelo has got to stop helping 5 ppl at once 3 is enough
<bulmer> notebook:  did you atttempt to read the link i gave you earlier regarding iptables tutorial?
<bruenig> Alethes, in fact, ls -lt /etc, will list the files in order according to modification time
<notebook> bulmer, but i did change some setting on it and i'm not sure if i put it back right.  is there some standard config?  thanks for your help
<MrCollins> fsdsa I would use smoothwall....
<fsdsa> smoothwall ?
<MrCollins> yep
<fsdsa> iptbles is much more powerful..
<bobovski_> bulmer, when i mount/dev/hda1 I get can't find in /etc/fstab
<MrCollins> smoothwall is awesome is features a graphical interface
<bulmer> notebook: you can clear your iptables firewall rules with  iptables -F; iptables -X and then start using the rules from that tutorial
<MrCollins> smoothwall uses iptables.
<notebook> bulmer, didn't yet--because i thought it was a problem prior to actually config the iptalbles.  sorry, do you have the link again.  will read now.  thanks
<fsdsa> sorry i want only using text interface tat why
<notebook> bulmer, clearing the iptables won't adversely affect anything?  thanks for helping with this.
<bulmer> bobovski_: did you chroot /   after you boot from liveCD?
<bruenig> fsdsa, all linux distributions are going to be the same for iptables, it doesn't matter
<Estet> Pelo: We all appreciate the help, please keep up it up :D. perhaps we can recompile you with threading, so you can handle more stuff at once ;p
<XLV> anyone usign tightvnc?  it seems i cant copy/paste from tightvnc to other apps.. the remote is a ubuntu 7.04 32bit, the host is win xp sp2, anyone got same problem, or know of any vnc viewer that can copy/paste?
<Pelo> Estet, cute
<Pomalo> Hello everyone
<fsdsa> bruenig: i was wondering if ubuntu has a lot of free GNU software as debian.. since it come from debian
<westly> Pelo: there is no add pop or similar
* Pelo puts Estet  nick on THE list 
<MrCollins> smoothwall is like a router program built from scratch linux.... it is a text based install but when yuou access it from a web browser from your other PC it is just like a routers setup screen.....
<bulmer> notebook: clearing the rules will basically open up your rules thats all..and erasing the rules thats it
<bruenig> fsdsa, they all do
<bobovski_> bulmer, I opened a terminal window and then did chroot /. It gives me operation not permitted. so I sudo chroot / and that seemed to work
<Pelo> westly, what kind of email account do you ahve ?
<bruenig> fsdsa, ubuntu fedora suse arch debian gentoo, all
<bulmer> notebook: http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<MrCollins> smoothwall is EXACTLY what you need fsdsa
<fsdsa> bruenig: i was on centos and got trouble to install scsi drive...
<notebook> bulmer, cheers--will read now
<bobovski_> bulmer, but I still cannot mount /dev/hda1
<fsdsa> bruenig: also debian do not support quatriple CPU
<Lappy> this is weird, wireshark cannot see any interfaces.
<fsdsa> bruenig: so i have to find another better distribution
<bruenig> fsdsa, those are kernel issues, not debian/centos issues
<bulmer> bobovski_: what is your command to mount that hda1?
<FSHero> bruenig: yes, how do you bring the interface up manually and get an ip address from dhcp? (sorry for the delay!)
<Pelo> westly,  nvm I give up, I can'T help you , I have to go actualy, sorry, just got a call
<bruenig> fsdsa, all distros do is bundle software
<Pelo> later folks, RL becons
<Estet> Pelo: THE list! I hope that's a good thing, most list's i'm on are lists i'd rather be far far away frm
<fsdsa> FSheo: ifup  i think
<MrCollins> FSHero: ifconfig eth0 down
<MrCollins> FSHero: ifconfig eth0 up
<ly> bleh i can get it to the first Ubuntu screen, but now it just freezes rather than reboot
<bobovski_> bulmer, I'm sorry, I don't understand you. I jut type mount /dev/hda1
<MrCollins> ifup ifdown
<bruenig> FSHero, ok well if it is ethernet, it is simply: sudo ifconfig INTERFACE up ; sudo dhclient INTERFACE (where INTERFACE is something like eth0) it is slightly harder with wireless stuff
<XLV> bobovski_, and wheres the mountpoint?
<bulmer> bobovski_: thats missing an option
<FSHero> Thanks fsdsa + MrCollins. I was wondering if there's a how-to for it, to read up about networking.
<bulmer> bobovski_: thats missing an option of the mount point
<FSHero> bruenig: thanks; I'll try it when I get home :P
<ly> anyone encounted the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" eror?
<XLV> ly, yeah, bobovski_ did
<Frogzoo> ly: google around, there's a fix
<XLV> ly, , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493&page=2 checked this? you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst also
<XLV> ly, also this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152855 about the ramdisk=8192 option
<ly> okay. thank you
<bulmer> bobovski_: got it mounted?
<edan> hi all can anyone help my mount my hd?
<bobovski_> bulmer, no I'm too stupid to figure out where the option gets typed
<bulmer> edan: which partition of your hd?
<skreet> Anyone have issues with sound juicer not writing id3 tags (I have added !id3mux and/or id3v2mux.. and i've upgraded to 7.04... all with no results?!)
<bulmer> bobovski_: okay  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt   also man mount to give you more info
<edan> bulmer, i dont really know im new to linux and i installed fiesty and i cant write to my hd
<bobovski_> bulmer wrong fs type bad option bad superblock etc
<bruenig> bulmer, not bright to have it mount in /mnt, best to have it mount in a subdirectory of /mnt, but if there is only one drive I guess it doesn't technically matter
<bulmer> edan: why did you even select feisty? why not dapper?
<bruenig> edan, ntfs?
<edan> bulmer, i downloaded what seemed to be the newest version...
<bulmer> bobovski_: what kind of file system is on that /dev/hda1 ?
<edan> bruenig, ya
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | edan
<ubotu> edan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Brion1> greetings!  I've got a fresh Feisty install that won't acknowledge the CD-ROM on /dev/hda.   I get a "hda: no response (status = 0x80), resetting drive" in dmesg and /var/log/messages.  Any ideas?
<bulmer> edan maybe you can use the more stable older dapper,, that way you dont come across lots of problem off the bat
<bobovski_> bulmer, just checked that. the disks tool under system doesn't know
<bobovski_> bulmer, that could be one of the problems :( No way I can make it ext3 again without formatting, is there?
<bulmer> bobovski_:  try this  fdisk -l  /dev/hda  and should tell you what type of file system if any is there
<edan> bulmer, is there a 64bit version 2?
<bruenig> Brion1, /dev/hda is not generally a cdrom name are you certain that is it?
<atrus> wireless problem: networkmanager connects via wpa, but won't connect with wep or non-encrypted access points. I can't find anything like this on google. where can i start trying to figure this out?
<skreet> GTK seems less responsive since 7.04 too... anyone see this?  I upgraded from 6.10..
<Zombie> How do I make Ubuntu restart all processes in a given run level?
<troythetechguy> How can I move the video on my canon video camcorder to my pc under Ubuntu 6.10?
<bruenig> skreet, how does it seem more responsive
<Brion1> bruenig: /dev/hda is where it's physically located.  /cdrom is the name of the mount point
<bulmer> edan: am not sure if there is a dapper 64 bit...am a poor guy, can only use old 32 bits..lolz
<bobovski_> bulmer, it says system is linux
<bruenig> Zombie, the concept of a runlevel is pretty much ignored by debian distros, at least as it was initially conceived
<edan> bruenig, thnx ill try now
<skreet> bruenig: Less responsive.  Using applications, windows take longer to load, windows having 'focus issues'...
<bruenig> skreet, how does it seem less I mean to ask
<Brion1> bruenig: the CD-ROM is the master drive on the primary IDE channel (/dev/hda)
<Zombie> The thing is, I obliterated my /var/log system on accident.
<bruenig> skreet, gtk is just a tool kit, it is the icons and progress bars of applications, it doesn't really have too much of an effect on those things, more like metacity or whatever window manager you are using
<skreet> bruenig: Are you on 7.04?  Could I ask you to try to reproduce a 'bug'?
<bruenig> skreet, no I am not
<timewriter> hi
<skreet> bruenig: Thanks anyway :)
<edan> bulmer, lol i know the feeling i worked 3 long muonthes for this pc
<skreet> Anyone know how to wipe gstreamer profiles back to default?
<timewriter> i know this isnt ATI support channel but i get no help there
<timewriter> anyone can help me with ati related issue ?
<Zombie> bruenig: Help?
<bobovski_> ok, so that disk is not getting recognized as having an ext3 filesystem
<Zombie> bruenig: The thing is, I obliterated my /var/log system on accident.
<bruenig> !nvidia | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skreet> timewriter: Best to ask the issue, and see if anyone knows.
<notebook> bulmer, so you'd recommend foregoing the troublesome firestarter and instead implementing the enhanced script for firewall in that article?
<timewriter> not that
<bruenig> Zombie, I didn't say anything about logs did I?
<bulmer> bobovski_: are you still on? can you check the folder /var/log  and passed it on to Zombie?
<Zombie> Well, I want to know if I can reboot without crashing.
<bruenig> Zombie, yeah you don't need those, I had syslog turned off for a while, it is strictly optional
<bulmer> notebook: yes, if you can handle a little bit of manual work..gui stuff can be had later on
<bulmer> bruenig: but he might need wtmp and utmp files
<bobovski_> what/who needs /var/log?
<bruenig> bulmer, nah
<notebook> bulmer: i think i can handle the manual work but i quite new.  i do the iptables -f, then -x, then add the info to the script in the article.  how do i run the script?  don't do too much with command line.
<skreet> I swear, I'm the only person in the world that id3mux doesn't work for :(
<bulmer> bobovski_: Zombie does, since you are chrooted i wonder what a fresh system have under /var/log
<bulmer> notebook:  iptables -F, iptables -X   capital letters for F and X
<bobovski_> bulmer, ok, I have a list of the files, I'll msg them to you
<bulmer> notebook: you chmod u+x  firewallshellscript.sh  and then execute it as root
<notebook> bulmer: right, i knew that.  just lazy with the caps lock.  and then i make a text file of the script, but how do i convert that text into a script?
<bobovski_> oh wait
<notebook> bulmer: thanks a lot
<bulmer> bobovski_: okay..to satisfy my curiiousity
<bobovski_> wit
<bobovski_> er, wait
<bulmer> okay.
<bobovski_> that fresh /var/logs is on the machine that's broken atm, not on the one I'm currently on
<bulmer> bobovski_: i thought you had chroot /   already noh?
<skreet> Let's try this:  Does anyone know where I can find gstreamer configuration files.
<bobovski_> I have one on this machine, but it's not new
<bobovski_> bulmer, yeah, on the other machine. I'm chatting on my laptop
<bulmer> ah okay..never mind then..too much trouble for you
<Pomalo> Hello everyone... I'd like to make my own xmms/bmp skin, does anyone know where I could find a template or a tutorial or even a software ...?
<bobovski_> sorry :(
<Ravenndude`> Have people successfully used DVD Decrypter in WINE?
<bobovski_> OK, so now my /dev/hda1 is recognized by fdisk as a linux system but not mountable because the rest of the system has no idea what fs it is. Any ideas?
<westly> I cannot find port setting in evolution e mail client
<troythetechguy> Does anyone have experience using Kino?
<bulmer> bobovski_: how did you  mount it again? your command?
<bobovski_> bulmer, I created a folder in /mnt called ubuntu and then I did mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<bobovski_> bulmer, I also tried mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<DrHalan> is somebody using the ati drivers from the its pagee? because catalyst control center shows openGL 1.4 and XGL isnt working :S
<bulmer> bobovski_: as root i assume right?
<Pomalo> I have some troythetechguy... Let's talk in private
<bobovski_> bulmer yep
<bobovski_> bulmer got the wrong fs type error
<bulmer> bobovski_: and fdisk shows it as ext3 file system?
<bobovski_> bulmer fdisk -l returns linux under type for that disk
<notebook> bye all, thanks for your help!
<MrCollins> I have xmms installed and would like to listen to my mp3s on my windows box... I have samba setup and can view and see the files in the share etc...
<MrCollins> but i cant get xmms to 'see' the mp3s
<MrCollins> what am I doing wrong?
<bulmer> bobovski_: there are several types for linux..was it specifically ext3 ?
<MrCollins> do I need a symlink?
<dystopianray> MrCollins: mount the share and then play them like any other file
<jthomas_work> how can I check what my graphic card is ?
<MrCollins> ok
<dystopianray> jthomas_work: lspci
<Lappy> how come wireshark does not detect any interfaces, although eth0 is in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<dystopianray> Lappy: are you running it as root?
<bobovski_> bulmer, gparted can see the filesystem and says it's ext3
<MrCollins> i am doing mount -t smbfs //windowsoc/winshare /samba/music
<Lappy> dystopianray: no.. mmm.
<jthomas_work> is there a VM software for ubuntu ?
<Pomalo> MrCollins, are you sure you have all the packages to decode mp3 ?
<dystopianray> Lappy: you must run it as root in order to capture anything
<Lappy> dystopianray: thx :)
<bulmer> bobovski_: mount it as ext2 perhaps?
<edan> bruenig, i tryed the ntfs-3g and it only show my one partition that i cant configure.... know what to do?
<Esteth> Hey, after enabling the nvidia restricted driver through the GUI, and restarting, i get a "Cannot start X server" message on a blue screen. I inspected the log, and it says something about "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0" and "failed to initialize the nvidia graphics device". Anyone know what's up?
<MrCollins> I did sudo apt-get install xmms
<dystopianray> Lappy: although it is well known for having a lot of security issues, best to capture with tcpdump or kismet then analyze with wireshark as a user
<bobovski_> bulmer, same error
<MrCollins> to get xmms..
<MrCollins> not sure do I need lame maybe?
<Ravenndude`> Have people successfully used DVD Decrypter in WINE?
<bulmer> bobovski_: and you installed linux on that /dev/hda1 ? is there another partition on that drive? /dev/hda2 maybe?
<phyrewall> anyone been able to stream xvid to an xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<bobovski_> bulmer, the only other partition is a swap partition
<bobovski_> bulmer, on that disk i mean
<bobovski_> bulmer, and yes, ubuntu is installed on /dev/hda1
<bulmer> bobovski_: try  fsck /dev/hda1  to check and repair it
<spAcE> Can anyone tell me how to change the resolution in ubuntu
<spAcE> i usually have it on 1680 1050
<erUSUL> !fixres | spAcE
<ubotu> spAcE: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrCollins> ok
<bobovski_> bulmer, promising so far, says groups descriptors look bad
<dystopianray> spAcE: try running this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MrCollins> i was trying to mount smbfs without having smbfs package installed
<MrCollins> one sec
<dystopianray> spAcE: select your video card driver and then select all the resolutions you want to be able to use
<Esteth> Ok, if no-one knows how to recover from the problem of the x server failing to start after enabling the nvidia restricted driver, could anyone tell me how to reverse this, being unable to get X started to get to the dialog? I do get a console window, however
<Lappy> dystopianray: alright.
<bulmer> bobovski_: let it run through its paces..and see if you can mount it after the fsck
<bruenig> Esteth, pastebin your xorg.conf
<bobovski_> bulmer, will do...it's a big slow drive so might take a while
<spAcE> oh cool
<edan> bruenig, i tryed ntfs-3g and i only have one partition that i cant configure... know what to do?
<MrCollins> one more question please: to make my samba share map permanent do i add it to /etc/fstab?
<spAcE> ok i selected the new resolution
<Esteth> bruenig: Is there a way to access this from windows? i can't get to an IRC client or web browser without X on linux.
<spAcE> but how do i  use it now
<dystopianray> spAcE: now restart X
<spAcE> ok
<dystopianray> spAcE: ctrl+alt+backspace
<MrCollins> does ubuntu use fstab for that? so I can add smbmount permanently?
<bruenig> Esteth, well actually you can get both of those without x, but you can use live cd if you want
<bobovski_> bulmer, this all started because I told XP I didn't want to install it because I didn't want it to write anything to that disk...grr...the things I'll do for my wife
<bulmer> bobovski_: wife are demanding kinds.. <wink>
<edan> hi can any one help me mount my hd?
<bulmer> bobovski_: you can install your linux on a different drive if you like, totallly separate from xp drive..
<Esteth> bruenig: ok, is xorg.conf at /etc/x11/xorg.cong?
<bobovski_> bulmer, that's what I was trying to do. XP said it needed to install something on a partition of the other drive though,. I told it no way
<abhi_> how can i activate the side buttons of my mouse which is used to move forward and backward pages in mandriva and windows?
<bruenig> Esteth, X11
<bulmer> edan you have the ubuntu installed already right?
<Frogzoo> !mouse | abhi_
<ubotu> abhi_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Esteth> bruenig: heh, too much windows makes me capital-insensitive
<Esteth> bruenig: back in 10 then
<bulmer> bobovski_: but xp normally install on the 1st drive ie../dev/hda1
<edan> bulmer, ya and i tryed ntfs-config and i only have one partition
<abhi_> Frogzoo, : it is a mercury
<MrCollins> thanks guys even if you didnt help me directly.. it just helps to have other minds for my dumb mind
<edan> bulmer, and i cant configure it....
<MrCollins> i think im gonna hang here....
<bruenig> edan, how many do you really have?
<bobovski_> bulmer, I guess that's why it wanted to do that. This was a linux only box no XP previous
<MrCollins> is there is a tutorial for irssi available herE? or a bot we can google with
<MrCollins> like
<MrCollins> <bot> google irssi
<MrCollins> ?
<space> big problem
<bruenig> MrCollins, man irssi
<edan> bulmer, i dont know... lol but i need 2 no/
<bulmer> bobovski_: ahh..yeah xp wants to clobber what is there prior
<bruenig> MrCollins, it is pretty easy
<MrCollins> ok.
<dystopianray> spAcE: what is the problem?
<MrCollins> i just wanna make irssi auto join here
<MrCollins> and does irssi let you display usernames on right?
<bobovski_> bulmer, the check is finding all sorts of errors
<bulmer> edan hang on..let me google quickly
<space> i tried changing the resolution
<edan> bulmer, i just installed ubuntu and every change i make is deleted if i restart
<space> and now when i restarted it
<bulmer> bobovski_: yeah it will if xp attempted to write things on that /dev/hda1
<space> wont go into the main login
<space> and it says tehres an error
<dystopianray> spAcE: did you select the correct video card driver?
<dystopianray> spAcE: what is the error?
<space> ati yes
<bulmer> edan so you have it installed..now which changes are you making? to which files?
<space> i need to read it again hold on
<edan> bulmer, and my hd properties is read-only with no details on the hd
<space> im on my other computer right now
<bulmer> edan: thats your clue, if read  only, no matter what changes you make, it wont be written and saved
<flush> anyone familiar with skype ?
<edan> bulmer, how do icahnge it?
<bulmer> edan can you paste your /etc/fstab contents on pastebin ?
<bobovski_> bulmer, ok mountable, going to try something now
<edan> bulmer, i dont know how
<edan> bulmer, sorry im new to linux
<bulmer> !paste | edan
<ubotu> edan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thinkpad> slt
<bulmer> edan just curious, how much did your 64 bit system cost you?
<abhi_> ubotu, :I have done that already. That only works in web browsers but not working in nautilus file browsing. help
<EdSquareCat> i need sound help
<bruenig> !ping | abhi_
<ubotu> abhi_: host not found
<edan> bulmer, 7500 isreali shekels thats 1666 us dollars
<bobovski_> YEEESSSS!
<space> Failed to start X
<bobovski_> orginal problem fixed!
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<EdSquareCat> no sound for me
<oxigen> hey why this line doesn't mount hd with fstab? /dev/sdb1	/mnt/hd64   	defaults	ext3	0	0
<space> my graphical interface is not set up correctly
<bulmer> edan really? wow that is indeed expensive
<EdSquareCat> i've posted my lspci on the pastebin if that helps
<edan> bulmer, but its really nice pc with a 20 inch wide screen
<abhi_> bruenig, : what
<bruenig> space, you will get used to it, gui is not all it is cracked up to be
<bruenig> !opsnack | abhi_
<abhi_> ubotu, : what is host not found
<ubotu> abhi_: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<dystopianray> spAcE: you probably didn't select the correct video card driver
<bobovski_> tty error fixed
<space> i have an ATI x1800xt
<space> and i hit ati
<space> wouldnt that be the correct driver?
<edan> bulmer, ya every 5-6 years i work for the best pc i can affored
<dystopianray> spAcE: is that the driver you have been using?
<space> yes im pretty sure it is
<space> its not a sapphire or anything
<bobovski_> bulmer, XLV, Pelo etc thanks so much
<Pici> !bot | abhi_
<ubotu> abhi_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<edan> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34185/
<bulmer> edan me i scrounge for best puter i can for 300 bux..thats my limit..hehehe
<bruenig> Pici, jackass
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my bluetooth issue please.
<bulmer> bobovski_: works now?
<dystopianray> spAcE: try this: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg*
<bobovski_> bulmer, not only was I able to mount it, when I rebooted everything worked as it did before...the tty error I was having has been repaired
<Genix> how can i change my ac3 settings?
<Genix> the volume is way too low
<bobovski_> bulmer, I believe that the filesystem was unable to be mounted, causing the tty error
<edan> bulmer, if i learned something  from my last crappy pc is that its not the computer its what you do with it
<edan> bulmer, but a nice one cant heart
<bulmer> bobovski_: ah okay..i'll take note of it
<Genix> anyone know how to get to the ac3 settings?
<edan> bulmer, *hurt
<rz> whats new gnome? in ubuntu? 2.8?
<bruenig> Genix, I don't know that there are codec specific settings
<bobovski_> bulmer, the fix was boot livecd and run fsck
<rz> whats new gnome? in ubuntu? 2.18?
<dystopianray> rz: look at the gnome website
<dystopianray> rz: wait you want to know the latest gnome in ubuntu?
<bulmer> edan: your fstab entries have /dev/sdb1 commented ...any reason why?
<Genix> bruenig they have settings for windows so i figured they would have some for linux also
<rz> cause i was told it had spotlight .. and i dont see it lol
<Genix> spotlight?
<EdSquareCat> i have no sound. can anyone help me?
<Genix> this isn't osx
<Genix> lol
<EdSquareCat> or point me in the right direction?
<bruenig> Genix, just turn the speakers up
<rz> .... well a kinda of spotlight
<bobovski_> ok, now I know what I have to do if she needs XP. back everything up, install XP on hda and then ubuntu afterwards
<edan> bulmer, i dont know what that is so i dont know the reason....
<space> ok i did that dystopianray
<bobovski_> ok, thanks again everyone that helped
<Genix> i have to turn my speakers up to full bruenig and i still can't really hear
<space> is there a way i can scroll up in the terminal
<rz> http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/nld_new_gnome_start.jpg
<rz> look at that....
<bulmer> bobovski_: okay..you're welcome..come again,
<bruenig> Genix, make sure the alsa levels are up too
<Genix> how would i do that
<DaBeowulf> What's the easiest and most lightweight solution to play XviD decoded avi files in xubuntu?
<Genix> alsa-settings
<Genix> ?
<westly> where to change the port seeting for evolution?
<bulmer> edan you have two hard disk drives  right?
<edan> bulmer, ya
<bruenig> Genix, do aumix -q and see where they are
<rz> did u saw it?
<dystopianray> spAcE: shift+pageup
<bulmer> edan what made me curious is, why you dont have entries for /dev/sda on /etc/fstab
<bruenig> DaBeowulf, mplayer in virtual console with ascii
<bulmer> edan do this   df -h  and again paste it to pastebin
<edan> bulmer, 1 sec
<space> ok dystopianray , now what should i look for
<diogo> is somebody familiar with launchpad and bzr?
<bulmer> edan btw my mistake i said commented..it is not..anyways paste that df -h results
<MrBunny__> hi whats the command if i want to login as root via the terminal?
<MrBunny__> i know its su something
<Genix> bruenig: can i pm?
<Pici> !sudo | MrBunny__
<ubotu> MrBunny__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> Genix, no
<edan> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34189/
<diogo> MrBunny__, su to login as root sudo command to run that command.
<MrBunny__> ah shit sorry
<MrBunny__> this is actually for suse
<MrBunny__> so no sudo
<Genix> well how can i paste these levels
<DaBeowulf> bruenig then I'd have output in ASCII? Okay a bit more heavyweight to play them proper would be appreciated.
<MrBunny__> i got ubuntu on desktop and suse on laptop
<MrBunny__> ubuntu does not work on laptop
<bruenig> DaBeowulf, the ascii is not too bad, and very lightweight for sure
<DaBeowulf> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<MrBunny__> so cannot sudo as i not set it up yet
<MrBunny__> anyone know the su command?
<marc> heh
<bruenig> !anyone | MrBunny__
<ubotu> MrBunny__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> edan its so odd..it did not use /dev/sda1 at all, do you know if in your bios, you can select which partition it boots from?
<space> dystopianray, : What am i looking for
<MrBunny__> does anyone know the command to login as root i know it is -su something (not using sudo)
<itguru> I got a problem getting RW on my NTFS partitions - any pointers
<bulmer> MrBunny:  su - root
<space> dystopianray, : It says conf.new: driver "radeon"
<edan> bulmer, i dont know i selected the other hd to be primary maybe its that?
<space> but the ohters say ati
<MrBiNo> http://www.urlic.com/dodo.avi
<taime1> last night, my box at home stopped letting me ssh into it... i can still vnc tho, what gives??
<MrBiNo> join this site and see
<MrBiNo> hehehe
<bulmer> edan maybe, your paste only shows one hard drive not two
<dystopianray> spAcE: try doing he command I mentioned again and select radeon
<edan> bulmer, in the ntfs-config i have only that partition and i cant access it
<bruenig> MrBunny__, you need to enable the root account to do that
<space> i did but radeon isnt there
<itguru> taime1: Maybe your router is blocking the port, or your ISP is being a bitch
<taime1> ports are still forwarded
<bruenig> edan, pastebin your /etc/fstab, this is why guis are retarded
<bulmer> edan you are not following me, what happend to /dev/sda1 ?  the first drive?
<space> dystopianray, : i tried that but radeon isnt there
<taime1> isp can stop me from using ssh?? i doubt it
<dystopianray> taime1: they can
<edan> bulmer, idont know
<taime1> what kind of crap is that?
<bulmer> taime no they can not ..my ssh in a different port..that i only knows and my best friends :)
<reverseblade> Almost all of the games I play, the sound is choppy. But while playing video, sound is fine. How to fix ?
<Genix> bruenig: http://www.pastebin.ca/662359
<edan> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34190/
<bruenig> Genix, that is not aumix -q, but nevertheless you are at full alsa level
<AngryElf> I just went into my onboard RAID controller and configured two drives as one RAID1 array.  then I pop in an Ubuntu CD and get to the partitioning part of the install and it still tells me there are two separate drives, what gives? -- the POST messages regarding my SCSI card show only the new RAID device....?
<Genix> bruenig: so what should i do
<bulmer> edan: boot again and look in your bios settings, and from that you can tell what drives are activated and such
<bruenig> edan, what is the name of the ntfs partition
<bruenig> edan, don't do that just yet
<do3lk> irc.quakenet.org
<MrBunny_> does anyone know how to close down the x-server as i need to install some NVIDIA drivers and it keeps saying you have the x-server running
<space> dystopianray, any other ideas, maybe some way i can just get back into x
<space> even with wrong res
<bulmer> bruening if i have to guess its /dev/sda1 for him
<space> dystopianray, the computer i am on now has the right res, kvm switch
<MrBunny_> :)
<reverseblade> Almost all of the games I play, the sound is choppy. But while playing video, sound is fine. How to fix ?
<edan> bulmer, when i boot every thing is erased and it takes a while to get the graphics to work...
<edan> bruenig, i have in the ntfs-config
<fungos> no screenkast package?
<edan> bruenig, /dev/sda1
<bulmer> edan, okay...can you do this   fdisk -l /dev/sda  and see if it recognize it as ntfs?
<dystopianray> spAcE: in /etc/X11/ is a backup of your previous xorg.conf
<Ulfalizer> i'm helping a friend out. for some reason he's not getting any sound from his audigy card in the standard installation. when i do an lsmod i see emu10k1 modules loaded.
<dystopianray> spAcE: copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart X
<Ulfalizer> any ideas?
<edan> bulmer, it cant open it
<space> dystopianray, I can't copy it
<dystopianray> Ulfalizer: make sure 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' is toggled on
<dystopianray> spAcE: use sudo
<bulmer> edan what do you mean you cant open it? what command you typed?
<Blacky> hu;
<space> dystopianray, how?
<edan>  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Ulfalizer> dystopianray: where do i find that (i'm not an ubuntu user myself)?
<bulmer> edan: the response is what?
<edan> bulmer, Cannot open /dev/sda
<abowen> How would I check to see if my ethernet card is messed up or if it's a config in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> edan, close ntfs-config, it is gui, it is weak, simply do the following, sudo mkdir /media/sda1, then do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add the following line "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0", save and exit
<bruenig> abowen, ifconfig eth0 up
<fungos> screenkast, xvidcap or svn2swf ??? any package os something????
<bulmer> abowen: you can check also with  ip addr
<abowen> I got nothing with that
<edan> bruenig, ok i did it
<bruenig> edan, sudo mount /dev/sda1
<dystopianray> Ulfalizer: in alsamixer
<abowen> Bulmer, I went to network manager, when the card does show up, it says it's sending but not receiving
<Ulfalizer> dystopianray: ah, ok
<edan> bruenig, ok
<space> dystopianray, how do i copy the old xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<bruenig> edan, no errors?
<bulmer> abowen: you can check also with  ip addr <-- what this tells you?
<tarelerulz> do any of you watch download movies that come  broken up into rar with out unraring them first ?
<edan> bruenig, no
<abowen> 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<abowen>     link/ether 00:12:3f:f3:d0:2d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<onats_> clear
<bruenig> edan, ok well see if it is there in /media/sda1
<dystopianray> spAcE: sudo cp foo bar
<varustah> lawl
<bulmer> abowen: right there it has no ip address assigned per your post
<varustah> tarel
<edan> bruenig, thats my windows hd
<abowen> hang on, I'm going to loose connection, I just realized it's not connected.
<bruenig> edan, right so you are good to go
<tarelerulz> varustah
<edan> bruenig, i want to make the hd i use now writeble
<Ulfalizer> dystopianray: that worked. thanks a lot! :)
<abowen> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<abowen>     link/ether 00:12:3f:f3:d0:2d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<abowen>     inet 169.254.7.139/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link eth0:avahi
<bruenig> edan, what are you talking about
<tarelerulz> I understand about the law . I am just wondering if there was play that did that
<edan> bruenig, the hd i installed ubuntu on dosnt let me make any changes on it and it is read only
<space> uh
<bulmer> abowen that is not a valid ip address..
<varustah> just funny question
<edan> bruenig, every time i restart every thing is erased
<varustah> i've nevar
<space> dystopianray, I have to copy the old xorg.conf to the new one
<bruenig> edan, like what
<abowen> Ok.  Do you have any suggestions as to what I should do?
<tarelerulz> I have one player under windows that reads rar and puts all the rar together into movie ,but never found anything like that for Linux
<dystopianray> spAcE: that's right
<bruenig> edan, are you using the live cd?
<space> dystopianray, Someone else set ubuntu up for me I really dont know what to do
<dystopianray> spAcE: copy the backup file to xorg.conf
<bulmer> edan because of this " 9009-046b6d0588b0 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1"  see its ro == read only ..change that
<tarelerulz> I all most did not find it for windows either . I guess I am the only one that seem to think that is good idea
<edan> bruenig, downloads, the nvidia driver and so...
<bruenig> just unrar them, not hard, unrar e whatever.rar
<bruenig> edan, are you using the live cd?
<edan> bruenig, no
<space> dystopianray,  what would the command look like for doing so
<varustah> i thats too much work
<dystopianray> spAcE: sudo cp foo bar
<edan> bulmer, to what?
<varustah> j unrar
<bruenig> edan, there is no way what you are telling me is true
<space> dystopianray,  foo bar?
<user_> aingkasep
<tarelerulz> It is really a space reason .  it is just easyer and saves space
<dystopianray> spAcE: replace them with the appropriate filenames
<varustah> o
<space> oh
<bulmer> bruenig: per his post of the /etc/fstab  he has that /dev/sdb1 as ro only
<tarelerulz> plus unrar don't all ways work the way it should
<bruenig> bulmer, those is on error, that shouldn't happen, also it wouldn't allow you to write the stuff to begin with
<edan> bruenig, im new to linux and i dont know why but thats whats happening
<reverseblade> Almost all of the games I play, the sound is choppy. But while playing video, sound is fine. How to fix ?
<varustah> lol space
<varustah> double word
<tarelerulz> That is all so one thing I would like to ask if your unrar big file , how long should it take before you know that it just is not working right?
<sauvin> Does anybody know anything about WD MyBook Essential (external USB HD) and how to keep the !#@$ from sleeping?
<bruenig> tarelerulz, do it in the terminal, more verbose
<user_> joined
<bulmer> bruenig: you're right..i mis-read
<DaBeowulf> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1311 kB, installed size 6628 kB
<tarelerulz> totem is great with all the plugin for it to play divx , and the other formats
<edan> bulmer, what do i need to change it to so it will be writble?
<space> dystopianray, so "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<space> dystopianray,  what would the name be of the backup
<gw> has joined\
<bulmer> edan i was reading it wrong..never mind
<tarelerulz> if it had some more features it would be better then mplayer by a lot
<bulmer> edan to verify it is writable, you can as root,  cd / ; touch testfile
<bruenig> tarelerulz, hardly
<gw> lo pada ngomong apa sech
<abowen> bulmer, I cannot seem to get a valid Ip addr
<tarelerulz> I use it all the time.
<dystopianray> spAcE: it'll be xorg.conf with a date and time prepended to it
<duke3d> is there anyone in here who have an inspiron 1501?
<gw> \gw bingung\
<bulmer> abowen: is your dchp server working?
<bruenig> tarelerulz, totem is more of a front end, mplayer has its own codec library
<edan> bulmer, touch test file?
<bulmer> edan yes..that will create and write a file
<abowen> bulmer, I aplolgize, I'm rather new.  You would have to tell me how to check for me to answer.
<tarelerulz> I like Mplayer  a lot ,but Totem is just an easy media player to use then mplayer. It makes everything big for one and it has repeat forever.
<space> dystopianray, how do i see what the time and date was, i dont remember when i did it last
<space> i know the date but not time
<bulmer> abowen you have to tell me your setup all the details..what device is connected to which, what devices you have..etc
<bulmer> and any firewalls
<edan> bulmer, why in the filesystem properties it dosnt even know what size the hd is?
<dystopianray> spAcE: just look at the files in the directory, it'll be obvious
<tarelerulz> I use totem and it is great front end if I can saw that and wit all the codec plugins for avi and so it works great and it sees over network if you use konqueor
<bulmer> edan i think bruenig told you, gui is overrated, it may not tell you the good details :(
<edan> bulmer, lol
<dystopianray> spAcE: you only did it abou 10 minutes ago
<space> dystopianray: How do i look at the files in the directory, remember I'm stuck in the ... terminal
<dystopianray> spAcE: ls
<space> dystopianray,  i cant go into folders and stuff
<dystopianray> spAcE: cd
<bulmer> edan so did it create that testfile ?
<alessandro_> i have a problem ripping a cd with k3b, i onle get the option for ogg and wave how can i get mp3? thanks
<edan> bulmer, cant i change the settings from root so it will be writble and ot read only?
<edan> bulmer, no
<abowen> bulmer, I'm on a Inspirion 1200 laptop.  connected to a linksys wireless, connected to a webstar modem via charter.  It all worked fine until the house was struck by lightning and I had to get a new modem.  When the wired connection does work it is choppy, and often just sends but received errors
<HugLeo> I need a anybody to generate a backtrace of the openoffice - ooimpress for me because I'm a dialer connection. Read the topic https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133085
<bulmer> edan no way..you really cant create a file?
<dystopianray> alessandro_: try this: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<alessandro_> dystopianray: i already did
<edan> bulmer baybe i did it wrong i wrote it my self
<edan> bulmer, can u write it so i will past only?
<bulmer> edan i said as root... cd /; touch testfile
<bulmer> edan or ... "sudo cd /; touch testfile"
<edan> bulmer, cd: command not found
<bulmer> abowen:  your wired connection is working okay? how is it tied to your AP accesspoint?
<bulmer> edan: my conclusion, your install is not done properly, please re-install
<abowen> bulmer, no the wired it what does not work.  My wireless is great.  I have no idea how it is tied to the AP accesspoint
<gilles> hi, is there anyone here using fvwm-crystal ?
<edan> bulmer, i reinstalled twice today
<bulmer> abowen: the AP you access is it yours? or neighbors?
<abowen> it is mine
<bulmer> edan: maybe you have third time
<space> dystopianray, thanks
<edan> bulmer, wow this sucks...
<bulmer> abowen: then how do you have the AP connected to the internet?
<edan> bulmer, thnx for all your help
<edan> bulmer ill try it out
<kurund> hey all, i am having a problem with pppd, whenever i tried to connect using wvdial (my wireless modem), i get exit code 2 error...  thanx in advance
<bulmer> edan: let me tell you between you and i only..i have re-installed more time than my fingers and toes counted
<space> dystopianray, so i woudl type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kurund> i am using ubuntu 7.04
<steven3483> Every time I install grub it kills vista... is there a way to fix that?
<bulmer> steven3483: dual booting?
<edan> bulmer, lol
<gilles> is there anyone here that can help me to install fvwm-crystal desktop environment on a feisty 7.04 distro ?
<edan> bulmer bb
<abowen> bulmer, my laptop's wireless works fine and connects to the linksiys acces point great.  The lynksys is plug directly into my webstar modem when runs straight into the cable line.  However, when I unhook the Wireless AP, and run straight into the eth0, everything stops and I can only send and not receive
<bulmer> edan do it right this time :)
<dystopianray> spAcE: i'm pretty sure the filei s supposed to have a date and time int he filename
<steven3483> bulmer: yes... I'm duel booting... I installed ubuntu it killed vista (I figured I might have messed up the partitioning) so I reinstalled windows and grub was oviously gone... so I loaded up a live cd and installed grub on my mbr and now vista is dead again
<space> dystopianray, yeah but i didnt want to type it into xchat
<space> dystopianray, is that what im supposed to do
<dystopianray> spAcE: ok, well that should be correct then
<bulmer> !dualboot | steven3483
<ubotu> steven3483: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<bulmer> abowen hang on..
<space> dystopianray, once i do it, will it shoot out anything
<abowen> bulmer, no problem
<space> or do i have to restart x
<dystopianray> spAcE: you'll need to start X
<space> dystopianray, i did it and nothing really
<dustin> i lost my trash can ,and i cannot find it :S
<space> ok
<bulmer> abowen your webstar modem is a cable modem with integrated dhcp server?
<abowen> bulmer, yet
<bulmer> nyet? russian?
<abowen> bulmer, yes...I cannot type today
<bulmer> oh..lolz
<bulmer> abowen: when you are connected directly to that webstar, do you get an ip address?
<ConfidentiaL> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Esteth> I've got nvidia-settings to setup dual monitor, but i'm unsatisfied with how this works. Ideally, it'd work just like in windows. The monitors are treated as seperate entities for maximizing and positioning of dialogs etc... but i can drag windows between them easily. nVidia's solution seems to trick X into thinking i have one huge monitor, which is poor for my mismatched resolutions/sizes, as it leaves an inaccessible area 
<fellacious> quodlibet is skipping while i'm doing heavy io to a usb disk
<space> dystopianray, it worked thanks!
<fellacious> i tried setting ionice -c 1
<fellacious> and of course normal nice -10
<fellacious> and it still skips
<evri2> guys when i have a tag problem with mp3 files in linux.Forexample in linux, i can see title as "We will rock you" but in my phone k750 it shows "We will".However if i transfer this file in windows with remane it first( i mean write tags in windows then transfer) there is no problem.
<abowen> bulmer, sometimes.  When it first began I had to switch things around in the network manager to get it to connect.  I would go back and forth from roaming mode to DHCP to static IP and then, after a long while of this, I would get a connection.  I thought it was something to do with the system, but I popped a live cd in and I still get on connection
<abowen> bulmer, correction.. .no connection
<] spectre[> hi to all
<MrCollins> :)
<bulmer> abowen: no connection to internet at all when you are directly connecting your laptop to webstar modem?
<steven3483> is there a way to retrieve my vista boot loader without having to reinstall vista?
<Knowledge> does anyone here know about ubuntu on PS3?
<] spectre[> I have just installed successfully ubuntu 7.04 with vista in dual boot,I want to know how I can write on the vista partition( i CAN SEE IT BUT I CAN'T WRITE ON IT) thanks to all
<mayorbuttes> Wahoo. Just got my 3 Ubuntu CDs!
<abowen> bulmer, I do get connection, but it only sends... it receives errors (sorry for the confusion)
<atrocity> umm
<atrocity> ] spectre[: i can write on mine jsut fine
<ultimal> writing to the ntfs parition is experimental and can destroy data on it.
<Knowledge> I can't get full screen 1080p to display correctly.
<atrocity> right out of the box
<bulmer> abowen are you using your laptop now via wireless or connected directly to the webstar modem?
<hannes_> hi, my soundblaster audigy does not work with ubuntu.. what to do? :/
<] spectre[> oh
<] spectre[> atrocity,it sound strange
<atrocity> did you install linux or ubuntu first?
<abowen> bulmer, using it via wireless.
<] spectre[> no atrocity,after
<atrocity> hmm
<HugLeo> ] spectre[: Create a common FAT-32 partition
<atrocity> i dunno then
<bulmer> abowen you used same cat 5 cable when connecting your AP to webstar as connecting your laptop to webstar?
<atrocity> i installed linux first, got it updated, then installed ubuntu, and it auto-mounted my ntfs partitoins w/ rw access
<abowen> bulmer, yep.  Same connection.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of good Linux yahoo client ? or better place to find gyachi so it runs on my computer better
<bulmer> abowen: your laptop ethernet card maybe bad?
<] spectre[> if I try to change permissions in the file browser I get the following message: "Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of "VistaOS"
<abowen> bulmer, I was thinking that.  is there a way to check before i go purchace a new one?
<atrocity> tarelerulz: use pidgin :P
<bulmer> abowen: but your wireless nic is okay
<tarelerulz> atrocity does it have web cams and voice ?
<bulmer> abowen: connect it to a hub and another system connected to same hub and start pinging
<atrocity> hmm, i dunno...i don't use yahoo :P
<atrocity> but hte aim and icq and stuff work fine in it
<abowen> bulmer, thanks.  I'll do that.  I think your right though, about the card. I'll probably order a new one anyway, just to be safe. Thanks again, you
<bulmer> yw
<abowen> bulmer, 've been really helpfull
<tarelerulz> It just gets me that there are not a lot of Linux yahoo chat clients that do web cam and voice.  other then gyachi . It works but it could work better
<bulmer> am trying to get better :)
<atrocity> tarelerulz: i guess just try it and find out :P
<atrocity> it's the GAIM replacement
<] spectre[> thanks to all
<] spectre[> bye bye
<kurun1> bulmer: hey, do you have any idea why my pppd always exits code 2 ?
<atrocity> you could always ask in #pidgin (i think that's the chan)
<tarelerulz> I think I still have gaim .
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<onyot18> waaa
<onyot18> weeee
<dystopianray> tarelerulz: kopete can do yahoo webcam, although I'm not sure if feisty's kopete has support for it compiled in
<bulmer> kurun1: exit code 2? bash error code? where is that error code coming from?
<hacosta> hi, my local lug is planning on installing ubuntu, sometimes we have a bandwith issue, is there an updated cd of ubuntu 7.04?
<dystopianray> hacosta: no
<hacosta> ):
<dystopianray> hacosta: bring along a few cds with any updated packages you'll need
<tuku> Hi... I just installed ubuntu on my laptop( on external usb drive ).  Ubuntu looks cool, but everything is litle bit foggy on screen
<dystopianray> tuku: foggy?
<atrocity> probably his resolution
<kurun1> bulmer:  whenever i try to connect to internet using HUAWEI wireless modem using GNOME ppp, wvdial, kppp
<atrocity> probably stretching the screen
<tuku> tuku: no resolutin is correct
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<kurun1> bulmer: i am using 7.04
<bulmer> kurun1: umm you are using a which modem? what type of interface? usb? pci?
<kurun1> bulmer: usb
<bulmer> kurun1: chinese brand? get something more american brand :)
<bulmer> kurun1: wireless modem..your connecting it to a audio line? am a bit confused
<dystopianray> american brand is manufacturered in china
<bulmer> lolz
<bulmer> but at least the documentation is not in chinese..hehe
<kurun1> bulmer: this is a USB wireless modem, it is been detect when i connect..
<kurun1> :)
<bulmer> like an acquintance want to sell me a japanese kanji typewriter a while back..lol
<boskecil> semarang
<bergman> how bout this ubuntu, does it require more than an amd 1700+ to run as fast as win xp does
<bulmer> kurun1: i do not follow you..a wireless..who owns the AP?
<kurun1> bulmer: :) i guess this might be more of an pppd issue ?
<fellacious> all american  brands are made in china
<aveum> bergman: no but I would recommend xubuntu
<fellacious> america's leaders think that the rest of the world can do all the work and we can sit back and manage.  lol.
<bulmer> kurun1:  you have to tell me your setup..i dont want to guess..give the details please..elaborate
<bergman> xubuntu ... is there a link for and iso download?
<bergman> amd 1700+ on an MSI kt333 untra mobo and 1 gig of ram. geforce 5200 fx for graphics
<bulmer> fellacious: would you believe this? asia needs more talented technical people?
<aveum> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<bergman> ahhh
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<bulmer> fellacious: oops thats off topic..
<fellacious> FUCK AMERICA JIHAD AGAINST THE TROOPS
<fellacious> lol
<fellacious> anyway
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to test a webcam on ubuntu?
<kurun1> bulmer: dell inspiron E1505, Ubuntu 7.04, xgl+beryl, trying to connect to internet using wireless modem HUAWEI ec325
<tuku> well I did check my screen resolution and it's wrong...there are not even posible to choise 1680*1050. How do i get that?
<kurun1> bulmer:  am i missing anything
<hacosta> asia needs more people??
<erUSUL> !fixres | tuku
<ubotu> tuku: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bulmer> kurun1: how about the AP, who owns it, and how is it connected to the internet?
<shira> hi, i'm trying to set up the no-ip client (which I got ot work before), except that this time, the client forwards my domain to my "network" ip address (sorry, I'm not familiar with networking), rather than my "computer" ip address. what should I do?
<kurun1> bulmer: AP :
<kurun1> ?
<fellacious> to change your video resolution, check xmodmap lol
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<MrCollins> what is the package that is related to flash so I can apt-get it?
<bulmer> !AP | kurun1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to test a webcam on ubuntu?
<fellacious> mrcollins: 'apt-cache search flash' to find it
<MrCollins> thanks
<alskdjfas>  Hi, I'm trying to actvate the DMA for my cd-rom, and dvd, but the terminal says, there's no such files. "sudo hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hdc || /dev/hdc: No such file or directory"
<bergman> i like this X chat
<alskdjfas> I appreciate any help, thanks.
<bulmer> kurun1:  access point
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: /dev/hdc does not exist
<fellacious> iirc its flashplugin-nonfree.  but.  you may need another repository to get it?  i don't remember where flashplugin-nonfree lives any more :?
<dystopianray> fellacious: flashplugin-nonfree was removed from feisty repos?
<bulmer> alskdjfas: put those inside quotes  sudo "xxxxxx|xxxx"
<alskdjfas> dystopianray, d'you know how can activate the DMA thing for the dvd, cd-rom?
<numus> anyone use a wpc11 or other linksys wireless card and know how to make the system run sudo modprobe -r r818x sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: what makes you think the dma is not activated?
<numus> automaticly
<kurun1> bulmer: sorry i am bit confussed :(
<olyuser> Ok, so I had Feisty 64 bit on sda1, I installed Sabayon on hda1 and it's grub didn't recognize ubuntu, so I cannot access my partition
<numus> !mp3 > numus
<olyuser> I am on a live ubuntu64 feisty cd,
<olyuser> chrooted into my partition
<dystopianray> numus: add r818x to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<alskdjfas> dystopianray, man I can't access any file when I put on, ANY disc, my box gets terribly slow :(
<olyuser> and I can't seem to run grub-install
<bulmer> kurun1: please use google to do a search on access point
<sayanriju> olyuser: just edit the menu.lst
<numus> dystiopianray you mean comment it out/
<kurun1> bulmer: ok
<olyuser> it keeps saying cant find device /dev/sda1
<dystopianray> numus: no, you want it to be in that file so it is not loaded
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: what is your cdrom device?
<olyuser> it says /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device.
<olyuser> it says /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device
<numus> how about xvid wont play in totem over samba
<numus> but i have w32codec stuff installed
<olyuser> when I boot from Sabayon grub, or when I chroot in from ubuntu live disk and try to run grub-install
<sayanriju> olyuser: do you keep a seperate boot partition?
<olyuser> sayanriju, no, i probably should have
<sayanriju> olyuser: and can u atleast see the grub menu when u boot into sabayon?
<numus> i added those commands to something like security.h or something anyone know where so i can remove them
<alskdjfas> dystopianray: this is what 'fstab' shows me: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<olyuser> sayanriju, yes, I see sabayon's grub menu, and the entry I put in there to try to boot ubuntu, but it gives me that /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device.  error
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: what is the output of: readlink /dev/cdrom
<velko> olyuser, do you see sda1 in the list produced by "sudo sfdisk -l" (after chrooting into your ubuntu install)?
<sayanriju> olyuser: have u installed both sabayon and ubuntu on the same partition!
<sayanriju> olyuser: sda1 and hda1 might mean the same partiton
<alskdjfas> dystopianray, it shows: scd1
<alskdjfas> uhmm
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: that is your cdrom device
<alskdjfas> thanks :D
<alskdjfas> for dvd it would be the same thing?
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: how many optical drives do you have?
<hannes_> audigy 1 does not work with the emu10k1 driver, theres sound on a wrong jack with heavy noise but the right jack seems to be muted (unmuted everything in alsamixer)
<alskdjfas> a dvd-player, and a normal cdplayer
<olyuser> sayanriju, no, sda1 is sata, sdb1 is ata.. on ubuntu, it's sda1 and hda1 , on saybayon, sda1 and sdb1, and sata first
<alskdjfas> mmh according to that command dvd-rom is the same thing dystopianray
<prakriti> hi
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: readlink /dev/dvd
<olyuser> velko, it says cannot open /proc/partitions
<alskdjfas> scd1 also dystopianray :)
<MrCollins> ok i got the mozilla flash player installed.... how do I tell firefox to use it?
<C_> hello all
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: try /dev/dvd1
<MrCollins> i keep trying to view ebaumsworld..... and it doesnt work....
<MrCollins> i man firefox but it doesnt tell me anything about plugins?
<alskdjfas> 0 output on that command dystopianray, but hey, super thanks for helping me on that, now I can mess around with that :)
<C_> can some one tell me how to fix this error The requested audio output was not found. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<olyuser> MrCollins, you can enter About:plugins in the address bar of firefox
<numus> where is the file that autoloads commands
<MrCollins> ok.
<C_> I have a usb sound card on this system
<olyuser> MrCollins, that just tells you what's going on...
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: ls -l /dev | grep -e cd -e dvd
<shira> hi, i'm trying to set up the no-ip client (which I got ot work before), except that this time, the client forwards my domain to my "network" ip address (sorry, I'm not familiar with networking), rather than my "computer" ip address. what should I do?
<numus> where is the file that autoloads commands
<MrCollins> thank you olyuser
<MrCollins> it tells me shockwave flash is installed...
<MrCollins> it doesnt let me use it.. weird.
<alskdjfas> long output disytopianray, can I pm it to you?
<sayanriju> olyuser: cld u put ur /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin?
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: sure
<alskdjfas> apparently it assigns scd1 to both, cdrom and dvd, but
<MrCollins> is there something I am missing?
<olyuser> sayanriju, which one, the sabayon or hte ubuntu?
<ashley_> evening
<olyuser> MrCollins, check http://www.codegeek.net/flash_version.htm
<ashley_> I need a little advice if possible
<Alloosh> hi all, is there any tool that can be used to create logos and icons design?
<dystopianray> alskdjfas: it just means that scd1 can read both cds and dvds
<MrCollins> k
<ashley_> Alloosh,  use the gimp
<paotzu> alloosh: xaralx also
<ashley_> I need a program for converting avi to dvd
<paotzu> inkspace etc
<ashley_> on windows i used winavi
<ashley_> i want something pretty similar to that
<paotzu> er scape
<ashley_> gui if possible
<ashley_> scape?
<alskdjfas> no sir, I think I was wrong, my cd player is also for writing.. and I can see there's a scd0 for that.
<paotzu> I only know of "any2dvd" which is command line
<olyuser> Alloosh, GIMP
<TylerJGillies> if you source a file do you need to add ; to the end of each line?
<ashley_> is any2dvd quick?
<rly> I'm putting a DVD into my drive but nothing pops up
<tapas> with ubuntu's mplayer
<tapas> somehow the brightness controls don't work
<tapas> console mplayer
<MrCollins> weird
<MrCollins> i entered that url
<MrCollins> and it crashed my X
<MrCollins> ;p;
<juliux> any idea what i can do if i have this error? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13940/ i think the wpa connection is well but i don t get an ip, also manual ip addres setting is not working
<MrCollins> lol
<numus> where is the file that autoloads commands
<olyuser> MrCollins, bummer... How did you install flash, from the binary .run installer?
<MrCollins> apt-get
<MrCollins> apt-get install mozille-*
<MrCollins> apt-get install mozilla-* rather
<alskdjfas> oh I didn't see the pm's are blocked for now dystopianray, but thanks to you I can start working again.
<olyuser> MrCollins, you can download the latest binary flash player from Macromedia.com
<bergman> hey i would have a question about taking off ubuntu and putting on xubuntu. the boot menu and how its done formatting off linix
<paotzu> can't you just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<olyuser> MrCollins, How do I install Flash Player on Linux?   On Linux, download Flash Player 9. Once downloaded, copy libflashplayer.so to your Mozilla plugins directory and flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory.
<alskdjfas> it showed: cdrom -> scd1; cdrw -> scd0; dvd scd1 dystopianray
<bergman> good question but i usualy like to format
<paotzu> maybe even apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<alskdjfas> that's something :)
<SubOne> There are seemingly hundreds of almost identical fonts preinstalled on my machine. It's almost impossble to find a font in Gimp since there are so many... Would I break any programs if I started unsinstalling a bunch of those fonts?
<paotzu> why format at all?
<hannes_> how to use the tv out of my ati radeon 8500?
<olyuser> MrCollins, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<bergman> i don't just want to put the files on
<olyuser> MrCollins, uninstall whatever flash player you installed first
<Flannel> bergman: Xubuntu and Ubuntu are the same linux distribution.  You just install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop.  (Actually, theres a bit more than the remove ubuntu-desktop, but it's still easy as a single package manager line)
<MrCollins> thx olyuser
<numus>  well.. my xvid is playing sound.. just no video now
<sheik_> hey I installed a new video driver and it fucked up X11, how can I boot to command line and fix it?
<Paulman> I have compiled the gutsy kernel (2.6.22) under Feisty (running 2.6.20), but now I'm having trouble to set up some propietary drivers, like ipw3945 (for wi-fi), can anybody help me? i know it's something with linux-restricted-modules, but i just cant understand how debian handles this
<bruenig> it would be as easy as removing ubuntu-desktop if apt had true package grouping
<olyuser> sheik, you could use the livecd
<velko> bergman, if you install xubuntu from the livecd the partition will be formatted anyway. i don't wanted it but the installer is currently unable to do any better
<sheik> olyuser: thanks
<olyuser> or, boot, hit ctrl-alt-F2 when you stall out
<bruenig> Paulman, you will have to recompile ipw3945 against the new kernel
<paotzu> I installed xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu desktop all at once, no problems
<bruenig> Paulman, or any other drivers
<Paulman> and how can i do that bruenig?
<bruenig> Paulman, go get the ipw3945 source and have at it
<olyuser> So, back to my Problems
<MrCollins> thanks olyuser ! it works now!
<MrCollins> :)
<SubOne> so many people i dont think anyone saw my question...
<bruenig> SubOne, they did
<SubOne> k
<velko> olyuser, do you see the file /etc/debian_version on the partition supposedly containing ubuntu?
<SubOne> thought it would be an easy yes or no
<SayaSe> SubOne, if you remove one package, it will remove all fonts in it.
<numus> can anyone tell me why i can hear the sound for a xvid mpeg-4 but the video isn't displaying
<SubOne> SayaSe: my question is will i break anything
<olyuser> velko, 4.0
<Paulman> bruenig, i've downloaded it
<bruenig> Paulman, get to compiling
<SayaSe> Well no, but you might be unable to do what you want without losing more fonts than necessary.
<Paulman> ok
<bruenig> Paulman, you compiled that kernel, certainly you are competent enough to know how to compile this right?
<Paulman> yes
<olyuser> velko, I posted my /boot/grub/menu.lst from the partition on pastebin
<velko> olyuser, so it it is indeed ubuntu. is also supposed that sabayon overwritten the partition
<Paulman> but i dont know how to integrate it to the kernel
<SayaSe> A question of my own, how'd I go about enabling SSA subtitles in MPlayer? I remember I had to add something to a configuration file, but it's been so long.
<olyuser> velko, no, sabayon is on a different partition, I can tell by the contents of the home directory on the partition
<velko> olyuser, menu.lst does not do any good if you don't have the /proc file system. something is really rotten but i don't know waht
<erUSUL> Paulman: the makefiles of the source package for the driver should do that for you with a simple 'sudo make install'
<bruenig> Paulman, when you make do make KVER=kernelname IEEE80211_INC=/usr/src/whatever
<SubOne> Sayse: the only font package i see is Microsoft trutypes, can i just remove fonts individually without killing any applications functionality?
<piranesi> I did a copy of a partition with ubuntu, I formatted, I recopied all the files but I don't understand why the system stops during the boot procedure... grub starts and the kernel begin to load but it doesn't continue after a while
<olyuser> velko, is there a way to chroot differently so I will have a /proc?
<C-{pR0F> I i've installed windows xp , after the ubuntu , but the grup doesn't appear anymore when booting , Is there  a way to fix this without reinstalling Ubuntu ?
<Enselic> !grub | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<numus> anyone know of a chatroom that will help me with xvid problems
<velko> olyuser, yes - you can use your current /proc fs. but i don't remember the command. i'll try to find a pointer for you
<erUSUL> piranesi: did you copied the files and everything paying attention to permisions?
<olyuser> C-{pR0F, could you make your nick harder to type?  but anyways, boot the liveCD, chroot into the Ubuntu partition, and run Grub-install
<numus> never mind fixed it myself
<C-{pR0F> thanks everybody
<Enselic> C-{pR0F: please change nick though
<gikid> does anyone who knows pure-ftpd know why "pure-pw useradd website -d /var/www -u ftp -m
<gikid> " didnt work?
<C-{pR0F> Enselic: you don't have to type it :p , just copy it
<Jupiler> hi there how do i restart sshd
<Enselic> C-{pR0F: um, are you suggesting I should use my mouse?
<gikid> Jupiler: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Enselic> C-{pR0F: anyway, I can write your nick with  C-<TAB>
<gikid> should do it
<Flannel> Jupiler: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<gikid> :/
<velko> olyuser, look at this: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/426
<gikid> :(
<Jupiler> no such file or directory
<C-{pR0F> Enselic: i don't like the mouse too .. it's why i moved to linux :D
<numus> figures.. compiz fusion is the problem
<sayanriju> Enselic: or use sumthng like xchat, where u hav tab autocompletion! :D
<gikid> does anyone who knows pure-ftpd know why "pure-pw useradd website -d /var/www -u ftp -m" didnt work?
<Enselic> C-{pR0F: but in support channels, some ppl might refrain from answering, just beause the subject has a nick that is difficult to right
<bruenig> C-{pR0F, you should get vimperator plugin for firefox if you don't like the mouse, very very good for keyboard nuts
<Enselic> sayanriju: I run xchat-gnome, and I use tab completion
<sayanriju> C-{pR0F:
<bruenig> xchat-gnome has tab completion? wow the one thing they didn't strip
<sayanriju> Enselic: here...i just typed C- and pressed TAB
<gikid> does anyone who knows pure-ftpd know why "pure-pw useradd website -d /var/www -u ftp -m" didnt work?
<Enselic> sayanriju: <Enselic> C-{pR0F: anyway, I can write your nick with  C-<TAB>
<sayanriju> dat too w/o mouse!! :D
<AboSamoor> how i can disable the firewall in Ubuntu ?
<tuku> Thanks for advices for fixing my resolution problems.
<C-{pR0F> Enselic: you can type see dash brace pe are zero if .... it's easier that C-{pR0F , isn't it ?!
<Enselic> !patience | gikid
<ubotu> gikid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dystopianray> AboSamoor: there is no firewall by default
<gikid> Enselic: i have none :(
<Jupiler> hi
<Jupiler> i wanna restart sshd
<Jupiler> but it says no such file or directory
<Jupiler> what do i do?
<olyuser> gikid, so you're using ftp instead of sftp because?
<xtknight> Jupiler, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Enselic> Jupiler: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<tuku> where is grub config file located. I have to change manualy on boot drive to correct
<gikid> Jupiler: try /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<dystopianray> Jupiler: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<gikid> olyuser: what?
<erUSUL> tuku: /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Enselic wins the fast-typing competition
<xtknight> no you didnt :P
<Enselic> blah balh, one d too much :d
<Jupiler> that worked
<olyuser> gikid, your choice to use ftp instead of sftp, because you want untrusted users to be able to upload files to the website?
<marthip> dcc chat %2
<Jupiler> thank you
<xtknight> Jupiler, was i sshd or ssh?
<xtknight> it*
<Enselic> xtknight: I'm too fast for my own good :P
<olyuser> gikid, you could create a  user that only has permissions to the website dir, or you could make a chroot jail for sftp...
<gikid> olyuser: i'm still not understanding you....
<piranesi> erUSUL, yes all permissions are ok, I copied them using the gentoo stage 4 wiki
<marthip> anyone got a sec to help me?
<olyuser> gikid, http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/howtos_sftp_scp_only.html
<Enselic> !ask | marthip
<ubotu> marthip: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paulman> bruenig, I dont quite understand why i have to compile this module (ipw3945) and cant just use something like linux-restricted-modules (for my kernel), i mean, i dont understand what im doing :P
<atrus> wireless problem: networkmanager connects via wpa, but won't connect with wep or non-encrypted access points. I can't find anything like this on google. where can i start trying to figure this out?
<marthip> ok lol, i downloaded a software package and it didnt show up in the apps menu
<bruenig> Paulman, because those modules are compiled against the old kernel
<tuku> erUSUL: is there way to make boot drive to be same after kernel update or do I have to make that change manualy every time?
<gikid> olyuser: only I am going to be using this box..
<Enselic> tuku: changed   default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<olyuser> gikid, then use ssh.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gikid> ...
<olyuser> gikid, then to connect, you can use sftp, on windows, putty...
<Paulman> bruenig, so by just configuring with make menuconfig and compiling you have to recompile everything... i mean, every module needs to be recompiled everytime the kernel configuration changes?
<olyuser> gikid, ftp is deprecated
<gikid> mmmk
<bruenig> Paulman, absolutely
<tuku> Enselic: thank you...
<xtknight> Paulman, i dont think that's true in all cases
<xtknight> you can do make modules or something like it.  i dont know what the debian/ubuntu equiv is.
<olyuser> gikid, and if you need to connect to your linux box running ssh from a mac, use Fugu
<xtknight> some config options require more than just module compiles, though
<Enselic> Paul: since it sucks if the kernel crashes, you generally want to compile modules against the active kernel
<bruenig> Paulman, at least for . releases, like .21 to .22, yes but .22-1 to .22-2, you don't usually
<soc> hi
<Enselic> Paul: new configuratino -> new kernel -> recompile modules
<soc> i installed the latest nvidia driver for my card (8500gt)
<bruenig> xtknight, he is talking about restricted modules, so make modules won't include those
<xIke_> package manager has been going for 30 minutes with nothing happening.  what's a good way to kill it?
<Enselic> @ Paulman
<xtknight> bruenig, ah and he's talking about a whole new kernel isn't he?
<bergman> i like to smoke a jibber and learn linix
<bruenig> xtknight, yeah
<bergman> =)
<bergman> !! i have a 100 questions
<soc> nvidia-settings shows the correct resolution (1680x1050) but the real resolution is wrong
<Enselic> xIke_ is it doing anything?
<soc> how can i fix that?
<hooloo> Does anybody prefer the console over X?
<xtknight> soc, what is your monitor actually running at?
<xIke_> Enselic: it says "Preparing packages"
<bergman> i notice that when i download in "linix" theres no speed capping from the ISP with torrent transfers
<soc> i can only guess
<xtknight> hooloo, i prefer the terminal over gnome at times, but not the terminal over X
<Enselic> hooloo: for some tasks, I prefer a keyboard based tool
<xIke_> ...and the progress bar is going back and forth.  no printout in the Details
<soc> the picture seems to be streched vertically
<d34dh4ck> i perfer the console....most of the time...i had an lfs box for months that i never put x on
<xtknight> xIke,  you can do "sudo killall synaptic" and hopefully fix any corruption if needed with "sudo dpkg-configure -a"
<dropety> hi, i have this smbfs mounting through fstab issue. it seems to delay the booting of gdm a lot and looks like it's frozen. Isn't this the normal way to have my mounts entered in fstab?
<xtknight> there's probably an error that's not being caught by synaptic.
<soc> the picture is higher than my tft
<xtknight> so it may never finish
<hooloo> I mean using virtual consoles instead of terminal emulators.
<xtknight> soc, do you use VGA?
<soc> yes
<xtknight> soc, press the auto-adjust button on your monitor
<zeth> Hi if I turn desktop effects on, things wobble nicely but I am missing window borders
<Enselic> hooloo: the terminals I use I use through X
<soc> didi not help
<Enselic> hooloo: it sucks to have 80x24 terminals..
<bruenig> zeth, need to mess with emerald settings
<xtknight> soc, type gksu nvidia-settings
<xIke_> xtknight: yep, that killed it, though it claims dpkg-configure cannot be found
<greenpower> does anybody knows why my notebook takes 2 minutes untill it loeads the hal while booting?
<soc> ok
<xtknight> xIke, sorry i mean "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<xIke_> xtknight: ah yes
<zeth> bruening okay how do I do that?
* hooloo agress with Enselic
<xtknight> but not "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" that will wreak hell
<soc> what now?
<xtknight> soc, see where it lists your GPU?  there should be a monitor description under that?  click it
<zeth> if there is like a specific guide or something then I would happily read it
<xtknight> like GPU - GeForce 7800gt--..DFP-0 Samsung SyncMaster, etc
<soc> yes
<xtknight> soc, does everything look right here?  frontend,backend resolution?
<soc> it's a belinea 22w artistline
<ResPiDeR> I'm setting remote desktop control in System -> Preferences... in that window I set a password, but when I try to connect, the password is wrong, no matter what password I try... I did retype and rechecked the password...What can this be?
<xtknight> ok so 1680x1050 sounds right for 22"w
<soc> yes
<soc> it has to be 1680x1050
<xtknight> soc, everything in this dialog says 1680x1050 is that correct?
<soc> it worked correctly with nv
<soberrover> hey, can I get some help installing Google Earth?
<WindsofTime> I am trying to Compile an EddDrop bot, but when I do I get this error message..my GCC is fine.. but it seems my C compiler has a problem. "checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<xtknight> there should be four o them
<unimatrix9> does the dell work ok?
<soc> yes
<xtknight> WindsofTime, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soberrover> I've downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin to my desktop... and am unsure what to do from there
<WindsofTime> xtknight TY
<velko> ResPiDeR, firewall? router not routing or blocking? can you ping this ip address?
<xtknight> soc, it could be a bad vga connection but you said it worked on NV.  im not sure, but out of curiosity what happens when you try other resolutions lower?
<soc> is it right that it says "crt-1" even if it is a flatpanel
<xtknight> soc, hmm
<bruenig> soberrover, sudo chmod +x *.bin ./*.bin
<unimatrix9> soberrover : open console and drag and drop it into there then hit enter
<xtknight> soc, if it's over VGA it could be fine.
<bruenig> soberrover, sudo chmod +x *.bin && sudo ./*.bin
<xtknight> soc, you might try forcing it to DFP via nvidia
<walkover> i have two soundcards in my pc. One of them is onboard and the other is not. I want to use the non-onboard one but ubuntu keeps shifting between them. How do i make it use the same one every time?
<soc> ok
<xtknight> soc, this is in the manual, hold on
<soc> 1280x1024 has correc height and width
<xtknight> ?
<unimatrix9> soberrover : ah yea , and right click and make executeable
<xtknight> soc,  1680x1050 right?
<bruenig> unimatrix9, weak
<soc> yes
<unimatrix9> true
<unimatrix9> :P
<soc> i just changed t to 1280x1024
<Badpenguin86> Anyone use virtual box?
<xtknight> soc, oh ok, and this works fine?
<soc> yes
<bergman> i'm very new with linix i'm starting from scratch. it seems setting it up is to build your own linix system
<soc> looks streched, but it uses the correct size of the tft
<xtknight> soc, if you set it to 1680x1050 again, does anything different happen?
<Badpenguin86> cannot get virtualbox to start a vm on my system
<soc> no
<walkover> i have two soundcards in my pc. One of them is onboard and the other is not. I want to use the non-onboard one but ubuntu keeps shifting between them. How do i make it use the same one every time?
<walkover> anyone?
<Lappy> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Lappy> !ftp-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp-client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> soc, you are using NVIDIA glx-new 9755 from restricted drivers?
<unimatrix9> walkover disable in bios
<urilock> hey
<dell_lin> where is temp file of firefox store
<dell_lin> i am evaluating one anti-virus for linux how to do i check it can detect new virus which are come from web
<soc> no, 100.14.11
<ecaandrew> hi everyone
<soc> the onbe from the repos didn't work
<urilock> im trying to use mame
<soc> card is too new
<urilock> i have it all workign
<walkover> hmm unimatrix9 ill try ans see if that is possible
<walkover> thanks
<soc> with nvidia-new i just got a black screen
<urilock> but i cant add anything to the roms directory
<|neon|> any one using GUTSY and if so is it pretty stable for every day use yet, thanks
<urilock> it says i dont have permissions
<urilock> and i dont know how to get permissions
<urilock> (I am administrator)
<xtknight> soc, there are many options that might fix it here.  particularly EDID and DDC ones (some of which are deprecated).  i would try forcing to DFP via xorg.conf too if that is possible: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-b.html
<urilock> so im stuck
<unimatrix9> gutsy is not stable enough , but thats clear since its development...
<unimatrix9> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<urilock> any  help?
<SayaSe> urilock, try gksudo nautilus.
<Jack_Sparrow> Will this pipe the output from fdisk -l > /home/jack/Desktop/partition.layout.txt to my file?
<liinaks> 
<liinaks> sss
<Badpenguin86> Help with virtualbox?
<urilock> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> urilock: USe that only as needed and get out of it....
<xtknight> soc, you might need a manual modeline in the xorg.conf too.  this is one reason why the image would be offset.  you can get a modeline by using "gtf 1680 1050 60" for GTF (general timing formula)"  modelines may only take effect if you disable EDID.
<Jack_Sparrow> urilock: It isnt something you want to do often as it may mess up some permissions etc.
<onats_> does anyone know of a good tool to fully test a CDROM?
<soc> ok i added the option     Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP" to screen
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: the drive or a disk
<Badpenguin86> Virtualbox stalls at "starting the virtual machine"
<xtknight> soc, ya that's what i was looking for.
<unimatrix9> jack_sparrow : you end up with an empty file
<onats_> jack_sparrow, i am able to boot from the cd-rom, but it's not able to run anaconda...
<xtknight> soc, i suppose try this option alone first, then resort to EDID/modelines.
<onats_> !anaconda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anaconda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soc> now ctrl+alt+back?
<Jack_Sparrow> unimatrix9: how do I send the output of that command to a file?
<xtknight> command > file
<xtknight> you need sudo fdisk -l
<xtknight> for non-fstab "user" parameter drives
<ResPiDeR> velko it does connect, asks for password..
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: but that is right other than needing sudo?
<Badpenguin86> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, "sudo fdisk -l > ~/myoutput"
<velko> ResPiDeR, so now it works?
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: perfect thanks...
<xtknight> some programs dont pipe properly all the time, but afaik that one should be fine
<dsdsa> amsg: brb rauchen
<soberrover> there we go. thanks unimatrix9, bruenig
<bruenig> > is not pipe
<numus> anyone know of a mplayer patch that allows compiz-fusion to work
<xtknight> er redirect
<ResPiDeR> velko no, but its not a firewall because it asks for password (vncviewer connect but cant see the other pc because says pass is wrong)
<unimatrix9> sudo fdisk -l > /home/jacksparrow/Desktop/text.txt
<bruenig> numus, it should work fine
<bruenig> numus, probably just something weird with your setup, driver problems perhaps
<numus> bruenig it doesn't show video when compiz-fusion is loaded.. when i replace with metacity it works fine
<velko> ResPiDeR, right. this was obvious from the beginning. silly me :-)
<Paulman> bruenig, xtknight hmm, i dont get what happened with my kernels... this is what i wanted to have: the new 2.6.22 kernel with ipw3945 and uvcvideo. what I did was: set as a new repository the gutsy one and downloaded linux-source-2.6.22, untared it, configured it and executed the dpkg commands to install it, now...
<soc> ok
<soc> that just killed it
<xtknight> soc, killed X or the monitor? :O
<soc> x :-)
<bruenig> Paulman, you need to recompile any modules that don't come with the kernel that you had installed in .21
<bruenig> simple as that
<Paulman> bruenig, xtknight now what i have to do is download all the propietary drivers i know i need and do a make install of them WHILE running the new kernel?
<soc> (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0
<xtknight> hmm
<soc> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device DFP-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<soc> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from DFP-0's EDID.
<bruenig> Paulman, you can do that, just do it in virtual console
<xtknight> soc, sudo xresprobe nvidia
<xtknight> my DFP says crt too, no biggy
<Jack_Sparrow> unimatrix9: Got it thanks...   Something everyone should have a copy of..  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt
<Paulman> bruenig, ok, ill try that... lets see... :P
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, just remember it
<Jack_Sparrow> Already in my notebook
<xtknight> the cylinder numbers are helpful if you lose any data
<bruenig> Paulman, this is something you probably ought to consider before installing the new kernel
<bruenig> Paulman, as long as you have the old kernel, you could even compile the modules while booted into that
<soc> sudo xresprobe nvidia
<soc> id:
<soc> res:
<soc> freq:
<soc> disptype:
<etyrnal> is there a way to do something like 'synchronized commandline' ?
<xtknight> !paste | soc, please use this next time for over 3 lines
<ubotu> soc, please use this next time for over 3 lines: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Paulman, so long as you do it right and give the right paths to the new one
<xtknight> but clearly it isn't reading the edid properly
<xtknight> probably need a Modeline
<etyrnal> meaning from bash, everything i type is simultaneously executed on 9 other machines identically ?
<Frogzoo> etyrnal: there's a tool that does exactly that..
<Paulman> bruenig, yes, but in order to not giving the right paths, will they install right if i do boot with the new kernel?
<etyrnal> what's it called ?
<bruenig> Paulman, I don't know, I always give paths
<Paulman> bruenig, ok
<etyrnal> Frogzoo: does it use rpc or what?
<bruenig> Paulman, but mainly because that way they are easier to update
<xtknight> soc, Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
<etyrnal> Frogzoo:  where can i read up on this?
<JoeBob> In the Ubuntu installation, everything freezes at the "How do you want to partition" screen. I saw a lot of people with that problem on the internet but didn't find a solution. Help?
<bruenig> !alternate | JoeBob
<unimatrix9> Jack_Sparrow : what about creating your own gui for this use : sudo fdisk -l | zenity --text-info
<ubotu> JoeBob: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<caveman24> how do I get xchat to announce the song playing in xmms?
<Paulman> bruenig, ahm... but i dont see how they will be updateable (through dpkg or something like that) if i install them through make install
<dsdsa> caveman24:  you need a plugin
<bruenig> caveman24, I think it does it automatically to people who are annoying douchebags
<soc> ok
<soc> displaysize didn't help
<bruenig> or dsdsa might be right too
<caveman24> I have the plugin but it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> unimatrix9: I am working on another project..  copying the MBR, MBR without partition info, image of persistent drive, image of DOS floppy with Fdisk /mbr on it etc...
<etyrnal> Frogzoo: are you there ?
<bruenig> Paulman, oh I don't use ubuntu
<dsdsa> caveman24:  musik player?
<ecaandrew> so how is everyone today?
<unimatrix9> ah , i see
<soc> no useedid didn't help
<caveman24> I use xmms for music
<bruenig> Paulman, the distro I use has a distributed build script system, so you can theoretically just update a few variables in the build script and create the new module in a few minutes
<xtknight> soc, let's try a modeline in combination with useEdid
<xtknight> with "useedid=false" that is
<Badpenguin86> Still no help on my virtualbox issue?
<dsdsa> caveman24:  therea are many many skripts for xmms. Test them all
<xtknight> if you use a new kernel and receive updates, it will not touch your newer one.
<Paulman> bruenig, ah... i use gentoo in my desktop, thats why i dont quite understand the ubuntu way (well, the debian way)
<bruenig> Paulman, obfuscation is the ubuntu way
<Paulman> bruenig, i can see that LOL
<etyrnal> ok - so if i have 9 machines and i want to type commands into only one shell, but i want them to execute on all the other machines, how do i do this?
<bruenig> Paulman, serves a niche though, some people don't want all that information
<soc> ok
<Paulman> bruenig, yes, and thats why its making so many people enter the linux world
<etyrnal> ok - no one knows
<Pelo> etyrnal, the forum is a great resource  www.ubuntuforums.org
<unimatrix9> etyrnal : i have no clue
<unimatrix9> :)
<BlackDiamonds> Guys, if I use (K)(X)(U)buntu is it possible for me to have the latest and greatest software ?
<BlackDiamonds> like if a new version of AmaroK is released today when would I be able to expect it in the repos ?
<velko> BlackDiamonds, no
<ftoo_on_gutsy> looooooooool
<xtknight> BlackDiamonds, i believe not unless there are security fixes.  a newer release includes a new version of Amarok
<BlackDiamonds> what about that backports stuff
<narayan> quick question: is there a painless way to make WPA work in network-manager with the prism54 driver?
<xtknight> BlackDiamonds, generally only for security fixes
<xtknight> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unimatrix9> compile from source is the best option
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds, software upgrades are not added between versions, only fixes and security patches,  but you can always compile from source
<etyrnal> Is it common for people to chime in tha tthey know exactly how to do what someone else is talking about - then just dissapear without telling - to be funny maybe ?
<soc> ok
<BlackDiamonds> ok
<yeniklasorr> Firefox building gave me an error. Can you help what is problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34199/
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds, and if you are very very good, someone might make a deb
<xtknight> soc, any luck?
<soc> tis modeline Modeline "1680x1050@60"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync didn't work
<soc> with and without edid
<boxubi> how can i tell if my ram is running in dual channel mode?
<velko> BlackDiamonds, most projects compile themselves packages for the most popular distributions though. maybe you'll have luck with amarok
<BlackDiamonds> is there a bootstrap guide for ubuntu ?
<soc> boxubi -> bios
<BlackDiamonds> like all of the things I should do if I wanted to get a really rich system ?
<boxubi> soc: ok
<xtknight> soc, this isn't GTF but did you come across that one online for the belinea?
<Pelo> yeniklasorr, what are you doing when this happens ?
<BlackDiamonds> like what repos to add, get flash/java + all of that good stuff ?
<BlackDiamonds> I need to load up a bunch of computers and I want them to be as rich as possible
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<BlackDiamonds> one last thing, how can I help out with packagemanagement ?
<soc> i took the line from gf
<soc> gtf
<xtknight> hmm
<BlackDiamonds> or help ubuntu in general ?
<bur[n] er> BlackDiamonds: know how to make a .deb?
<xtknight> soc, works with NV fine, huh?
<soc> yes
<yeniklasorr> Pelo : What ?
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds, ther is a contributor section on the website
<bur[n] er> BlackDiamonds: start with getting a launchpad.net account :)
<xtknight> soc, why dont you start NV, then dump the modeline that is using (not quite sure how to do this but im sure there's a way.  maybe look in dmesg or Xorg.0.log)
<velko> BlackDiamonds,  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Pelo> yeniklasorr,  errors donT' happen without a reason what action are you performing when this error occurs
<BlackDiamonds> thanks all
<xtknight> soc, what video adapter btw?
<xtknight> soc, it could be a bug
<yeniklasorr> Pelo : which programs open you mean ?
<soc> video adapter?
<xtknight> geforce 7800/8800?
<soc> 8500 gt
<Pelo> <yeniklasorr> Firefox building gave me an error. Can you help what is problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34199/
<Pelo> yeniklasorr,  what specificaly were you doing when you got the error
<soc> ok
<soc> starting nv
<yeniklasorr> Pelo : Nothing :S
<etyrnal> Pelo: funny - when you go to one resource, they suggest another
<BlackDiamonds> Pelo, that ubuntu giude is a little huge, is there something that just gives me what I need to do inorder to get binary drivers, flash+java, config X, bascially just get the core parts running ? All of that stuff about the various media players is overkill
<Pelo> etyrnal, well considering that I didn'T see you rproblem to begin with I think I did fairly well
<etyrnal> nice thing about IRC - you don;t have to sign up at a one:one ratio question:forum
<etyrnal> =)
<Pelo> !java > BlackDiamonds check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> !flash > BlackDiamonds check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<etyrnal> Pelo:  well why aren't you in the forums instead of here ?
<BlackDiamonds> thanks Pelo
<soc> Modeline "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync
<Pelo> etyrnal, I donT' care for forums
<soc> that looks nice
<Pelo> etyrnal, and I search the forum for information when I need to
<etyrnal> Pelo, well thanks anyway
<PinkFloyd> What does it mean when apt-get keeps back packages?
<Mushroomjay> How do I install the wireless drivers for Windows? I tried using Add/Remove programs but theres a problem with that.
<Pelo> etyrnal,  you still haven'T told me what your problem is
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, that you need to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,  that they are not quite ready, think nothing of it
<Seveas> Pelo, that's nonsense :)
<PinkFloyd> Pelo, ok
<unimatrix9> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PinkFloyd> I added a new repo so that might be it
<velko> Seveas, Pelo - this might have several causes
<Seveas> Pelo, 'apt-get upgrade' will not install new packages if dependencies change
<arle> hi, I am on a LiveCD session
<Frogzoo> etyrnal: pconsole & clusterssh
<Seveas> that's why dist-upgrade is there
<arle> using ppp to connect to internet
<Pelo> Mushroomjay, you need to use ndiswrapper  then you get tath to run your window dirver in lnux
<Paulman> bruenig, well, thanks man, i ve downloaded all the drivers, now im rebooting to get the new kernel working and test everything, thanks!
<arle> can use Konversation but Konqueror can't open web sites
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, so what do I need to do?
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arle> weird... I can the yahoo favicon but can't open the site...
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, and what will that do?
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: I use konversation and I open webistes with Firefox as my default...
<Pelo> Seveas, velko sorry I thought he was talking about updates,  nvm then
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, that'll do what apt-get upgrade will not do: install extra packages because of changed dependencies
<etyrnal> Pelo, trying to find a tool/solution so that i type commands in one shel and have them executed on 5 other machines on the same user, same environment, so that i can see the output of each, and also be able to switch to a sing;e machine to take care of synchronization problems - then switch back to total control
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, I added a repo from the Ubuntu Ultimate Edition webiste, would that be causing it?
<Mushroomjay> I tried installing Wireless assistant from add/remove but it won't install.
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, disable that immediately
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, ok?
<Seveas> Ubuntu Ultimate is Ultimate Breakage
<arle> Jack_Sparrow: I have booted into Kubuntu...
<Pelo> etyrnal, that is over my head sorry
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, It has some cool packages
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, and it has a high chance of breaking things
<PinkFloyd> k >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: IT isnt hard to set the default for that..
<gordonjcp> etyrnal: you might want to look at the various clustering tools
<xtknight> soc, you managed to copy the nv modeline to nvidia?
<Seveas> PinkFloyd, pretty much anything from there can be grabbed either from ubuntu or other (safer) 3rd party repos
<kduboi1> anyone gotten suspend or hibernate working properly with a thinkpad (X61) / intel x3100 graphics card?
<etyrnal> i tried installing one using synaptic and it doesn't even launch
<soc> big thanks!!!
<soc> that workjed!
<PinkFloyd> Seveas, done
<arle> Jack_Sparrow IT isnt the issue here
<soc> after autoadjusting again it's perfect!
<soc> big thx
<arle> Jack_Sparrow I have to download Firefox and I am over a 56k phone connection
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: so you want konq to work in Ubunt with knov..
<Pelo> Mushroomjay, do you see a package called wireless assistant in the add/remove menu ?
<xtknight> soc, good news.  could be related to Bug 95265
<arle> Jack_Sparrow am downloading Opera now... 4.6 Kib/s
<soc> which bugDB?
<xtknight> hmm ubotu usually shows
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/95265
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: k
<arle> Jack_Sparrow I've booted Kubuntu
<Seveas> xtknight, not in here :)
<arle> Jack_Sparrow only have Konqueror as a browser
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: I thought all the cd's had firefox
<xtknight> soc,  i dont know if it has anything to do with it.  since it looks like every EDID ive seen of Belinea has not been corrupted like yours is.  and plus ubuntu has problems with all 1680x1050 monitors, still
<arle> Jack_Sparrow can navigate with elinks, ie
<xtknight> soc, he only has the same model of monitor for what it's worth
<Mushroomjay> How do I set it so I can log in as Root under the log-in screen?
<arle> Jack_Sparrow apt-get install firefox would download it
<PinkFloyd> I have a bricked HD that Gparted wont recognize. It's on /dev/sda. What should I do?
<soc> ah cool
<soc> i'll read t
<etuardu> hi, someone know how can i set my screen resolution higher than 1024x768?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntunew> does anybody know if I can install ubuntu on my laptop from a pendrive instead of a cdrom?
<Kristy> does Ubuntu have anything similar to Webmin?
<xtknight> !fixres | etuardu
<ubotu> etuardu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: Sounds like you have it under control
<arle> Jack_Sparrow anyway... Opera .DEB's ETA is 1:20 minutes
<Pelo> !install | ubuntunew
<ubotu> ubuntunew: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arle> gonna try it
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: What cd did you install from?
<olyuser> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<arle> Jack_Sparrow who knows.. :) I am going to save Opera .DEB in my USB memory to avoid downloading it again
<numus> anyone know how to get mplayer to run in gl2
<numus> all the time
<arle> Jack_Sparrow Kubuntu 7.04 32bits
<Jack_Sparrow> arle: you can also burn a copy of var/cache/apt/archives to a cd
<etuardu> thanks a lot, i solved! :)
<Esteth> Hey all. i'm trying to set up dual monitor (xinerama, not dualView), but after modding xorg.conf, the second monitor appears to just be off, as though it isnt receiving any signal at all. http://pastie.caboo.se/88937 is my xorg.conf
<GNine> system version 7.04 - system lag (3 seconds average) every time, at frequent interval (every 5 minutes). 2ghz pentium. 750mb ram. updated system thru synaptic. probable cause?
<xtknight> GNine, it could be updatedb
<arle> Jack_Sparrow remember I am on a live session
<xtknight> GNine, it could also be interrupts.  you will want to check "dmesg" for any problems
<arle> Jack_Sparrow that directory has only elinks, the only packaged I've installed since I booted
<linuxemacs> hi,everybody
<PinkFloyd> I have a bricked HD that Gparted wont recognize. It's on /dev/sda. What should I do?
<GNine> checking...
<leagris> is the a graphical tool for update-alternatives or something equivalent limited to a user session?
<arle> Jack_Sparrow hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<arle> Jack_Sparrow Opera navigates!!
<arle> Jack_Sparrow Damn Konqueror >:(
<DrHalan> hey ive installed the ati drivers from their page, but  in the catalyst control center shows me mesa openGL
<Jack_Sparrow> PinkFloyd: sudo fdisk -l dosent see anything?
<unimatrix9> PinkFloyd : use third party tools : hirens boot cd , or some other thing, to zero the drive use something like maxblast
<Jack_Sparrow> PinkFloyd: Hirens is a great tool...
<PinkFloyd> Jack_Sparrow, ok, i'll try that
<Master_Z> hello, I am new here, and I have a problem with feisty on my laptop
<PinkFloyd> Jack_Sparrow, I tried to reformat from Reiser to Fat32 and it bricked
<Master_Z> I just installed feisty and I have no sound
<Frogzoo> etyrnal: pconsole is pretty nice actually
<Pelo> !sound | Master_Z
<ubotu> Master_Z: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PinkFloyd> Jack_Sparrow, do you know where I can get this Hiren's CD?
<Master_Z> I did that, its already selected
<unimatrix9> PinkFloyd : there is also http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php wich is open source
<Master_Z> yet I still have no sound :(
<Jack_Sparrow> PinkFloyd: Online google will bring up a copy
<PinkFloyd> Jack_Sparrow, ok. I think I might have a copy actually
<Pelo> Master_Z, there is more in those instructions
<unimatrix9> yes google is sometimes your best friend...
<Jack_Sparrow> PinkFloyd: gparted live is good but the other cd has a lot of extras.. Hirens may take a bit longer but does include at least on of the gparted partitioners
<F00BaR> hi there how do i install a C compiler
<Master_Z> ok
<F00BaR> i did apt-get install gcc already
<PinkFloyd> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks. I'll run it on my XP that's much faster than this one :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<velko> F00BaR, so you have a c compiler already installed
<F00BaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34201/
<velko> F00BaR, and what does config.log says indeed?
<Badpenguin86_> Anyone able to help me with virtualbox?
<F00BaR> configure: exit 77
<Master_Z> ok guys
<Master_Z> I switched to alsamixer, made sure nothing was unmuted, and set everything to max
<Master_Z> and I still have no sound
<F00BaR> ok
<F00BaR> i got build-essential done
<brand0con> each bittorrent client I try freezes my ubuntu.  ive tried maybe 4 or 5 different progs by now and i cant get an error mesg or anything indicative from the terminal.  any suggestions
<Master_Z> anything else that might get my sound to work?
<F00BaR> but how do i find ssl now
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ; and you have only one card in the pc?
<ganesh> i had fedora installed,now installed ubuntu  but no option while booting...only fedora starts automatically
<olyuser> brand0con, I use azureus, works for me...  I have also used btdownloadcurses from the command line
<Master_Z> unimatrix: its integrated i think and yes, its the only one
<olyuser> brand0con, i think you can use bittornado, too...
<olyuser> from the command line
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ; what does lspci | grep audio tell you?
<brand0con> olyuser: ive used both of those.  this problem seems to be not program specific but rather just the instance of downloading a torrent file for a little while.  whjat could be my problem or how can i find an error message related to the issue
<sayanriju> ganesh: edit menu.lst
<olyuser> ganesh, chroot into your ubuntu disk and run grub-install
<Master_Z> unimatrix: how do I run that?
<olyuser> brand0con, you got iptables or some other firewall running?
<unimatrix9> gnome - and choose terminal
<olyuser> brand0con, so you can download other large files?
<sayanriju> Master_Z: open up a terminal and type in 'lspci | grep audio' and press return
<olyuser> brand0con, try using the command line if you haven't already
<unimatrix9> yes
<brand0con> olyuser: nothing ive configured.  i believe so.  ive downloaded plenty of 200mb+ vidcasts
<ganesh> now in windows...not able to get in to ubuntu..
<Master_Z> I tried through terminal
<Master_Z> it didnt do anything
<brand0con> olyuser: even when i open the torrent prog in terminal, it doesnt give me a reason for freezing when it does :(
<unimatrix9> ok, is the terminal still opne?
<lord> hi
<sayanriju> ganesh: use the ubuntu live cd, and then chroot, as olyuser said
<Master_Z> yes
<Yochua> How do I download a soundbank file to get TuxGuitar working?
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i have a question about compiz
<unimatrix9> Master_Z type dmesg , and see if there is an reference to your audio card somewhere in there
<sayanriju> Yochua: got to Sun Java's sight and do a bit of search
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ; long list ( dont paste it here )
<AceMan> anyone know how to create a truecrypt volume usb disk and format it as ext3?
<Yochua> sayanriju:  I have a link for it. But don't know how to install it. Can you help if I send the link?
<Master_Z> unimatrix: how do I send this to you ?
<ganesh>  sayanriju:i m new to linux..what is chroot and how to do this??
<soccer_hawk10> my question for compiz-fusion is where do i put the .c file if i want to test a new plugin
<bullgard4> A large Keksi form text field rduced its height from 406 pixels to the minimum. What property of this Autofield do I have change? (Height is still = 406 pixels).
<sayanriju> Yochua: i'l try
<unimatrix9> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sanzanric> anybody have a xorg.con for the 1420n from dell
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ; maybe you know what type of card it is ( on the motherboard i presume )
<Yochua> sayanriju:  http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/sound/soundbanks.html
<sayanriju> ganesh: I thnk u dint install Ubuntu on the same partition as Fedora
<Mushroomjay> Could someone help me with a series of problems?
<Notsquee> !revert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Master_Z> unmatrix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34203/plain/
<soccer_hawk10> can someone familiar with compiz talk to me?
<Notsquee> Does http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi work for anyone?
<Pelo> soccer_hawk10, you need to ask in #ubuntu-effects  they know about compiz
<Master_Z> unimatrix: the sound is a sigmatel high definition audio codec, but on the alsa mixer it says HDA ATI SB (I'm guessing that means High Definition Audio ATI SoundBoard?)
<soccer_hawk10> thanks :-D
<ganesh> sayanriju:ya..i installed in separate partition
<AceMan> anyone know how to create a truecrypt volume usb disk and format it as ext3?
<ganesh> what is chroot??
<AceMan> or a web page outlining the steps?
<Pelo> ganesh, in the terminal type   man chroot
<sayanriju> Yochua: first download a soundbank from the java site (minimal or midsize or deluxe)
<Notsquee> How big are the downloadable Live Discs supposed to be? I know in the past I was able to amke them, but now my CD bruner is saying the Iso has 1.8Gb of data in it
<Yochua> sayanriju:  okay. I got the deluxe donwloaded
<Yochua> sayanriju:  now what?
<Pelo> ace_suares,  I recommend you search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<sayanriju> Yochua: open tuxguitar
<sayanriju> Settings  Configure TuxGuitar
<Pelo> Notsquee, did you get the cd or the dvd ?
<AceMan> i've got as far as converting the disk to a truecrypt volume
<Pelo> Notsquee, cd should be about 700 meg,   dvd 3.4 gig I think
<numus> anyone know how to make totem work with xv?
<Yochua> sayanriju:  it's open
<Notsquee> Pelo, CD
<Master_Z> unimatrix: see it ?
<Pelo> Notsquee, where did you get this iso from ?
<sayanriju> Yochua: chose custom soundbank radio button
<sayanriju> and load the file u downloaded
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ; is this an macbook?
<Notsquee> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  -- I chose 7.04 Desktop edition for Standard Computers
<Yochua> sayanriju:  where do I pick that?
<Pelo> Notsquee, well that is the correct place, I donT' know what the issue could be
<sayanriju> Yochua: 'choose' button beside the 'custom soundbank' radio
<Scarface> lol
<etuardu> hi, i installed the newer video driver for my intel video card and they works, but i have huge characters in the gdm screen, how can i fix that?
<Pelo> Notsquee,  burn it to a dvd fi you can see what it is
<AceMan> nobody?
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : its a long list to go through...
<Master_Z> unimatrix: no, its a gateway
<GNine> locatedb not found. create using :   updatedb --output=dbfile command?
<Notsquee> Pelo, don't have a dvd burner or dvdcds
<sayanriju> Yochua: In the sound tab
<Yochua> sayanriju:  Sure...I just went to configure Tuxguitar, clicked sound and it says custom soundbank. Is that good?
<Yochua> sayanriju:  okay. Yeah. So just open the file? And that's it?
<Pelo> Notsquee, assume the iso you dled got borked and dl it again
<sayanriju> Yochua: think so!! :D
<Yochua> sayanriju:  okay, I'll try it thanks
<Pelo> Notsquee, or try to burn the one you have
<Jstn> I was installing some software this morning, vmware player, xen, and now my machine is running oddly. Keys are double typing, the ubuntu boot screen no longer comes up, etc... There a way I could figure out what the issue is?
<anto> Somone here knows how to get mplayer to work with firefox?
<sayanriju> Yochua: here is the refernnce : http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:error_soundbank
<Notsquee> Pelo, yea, I downloaded the 6.06 version also, I guess I can try a different mirror
<sayanriju> anto: install the mplayer mozilla plugin
<benanz1> can anyone recommend a good digital music player that does OGG and RSS (podcasts)
<Pelo> anto, sudo apt-get remove  totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<abowen> Have a question.  I have an ancient laptop with Windows ME on it that i would like to but a version of Ubuntu on.  It has a PenIII and 120 of memory...any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> Barebone Ubuntu + Fluxbox
<rsk> abowen: install from the alternative cd, and get some light windowmanager on it
<Pelo> abowen,  look into  xubuntu , it uses xcfe
<rsk> xfce will be slow
<sayanriju> abowen: Xubuntu might also work
<Jstn> Fluxbox is the way to go.
<rsk> goddamn it
<wasambi> flash
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : i am googling to find an solution, did you try that too?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix this : error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wasambi> where is it?
<rsk> Jstn yeah or ratpoion or e17 or something
<rsk> wasambi: where is what?
<HymnToLife> spanglesontoast, install the liob
<Master_Z> unimatrix: I am in the process of doing that also
<wasambi> and how do i install
<HymnToLife> lib*
<abowen> I'm trying to go with xubuntu but even that is about to break the bank.  how would I go about flubuntu?
<sayanriju> abowen: fluxubuntu, when its ready....
<F00BaR> how di i install openssl
<rsk> wasambi in synaptic
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. any1 know any great diagnostic utilities for my graphics card setup? I have an NVIDIA Geforce FX5600 running on a dual processor Intel Xeon system and whenever I play the game 'Americas Army', after a few minutes, I get this weird flickering. Screenshot here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528295 Desperate to try and work out the problem is
<wasambi> flsah player
<F00BaR> please
<spanglesontoast> it already is hymn
<rsk> F00BaR: with apt-get
<wasambi> under what?
<Pelo> abowen,  slackware then
<F00BaR> apt-get install openssl
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : i actually found your post too http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-500759.html
<wasambi> couldn't find it
<F00BaR> doesnt work
<rsk> jeez
<F00BaR> apt-get install openssl-dev doesnt either
<Yochua> sayanriju:  didn't work. I think I need to unzip the soundbank in the jre folder. Is that a hidden file in my home foldeR?
<sayanriju> abowen: or even Arch Linux....or evenm my very own March Linux!! :D
<rsk> your sources.list maybe be borked then
<Master_Z> unimatrix: yeah, lol, that was when it was previously on my laptop, but it was wiped off by gateway when they repaired it, I reinstalled it last night
<GNine> locatedb not found.  should i use  updatedb --output=dbfile command?
<F00BaR> how can i search for it
<Lars_dk> what command can i use to install .tar.gz files i have on my desktop?
<rsk> Lars_dk: none
<rsk> Lars_dk: but u can unpack them
<Jstn> F00BaR, install from source.
<unimatrix9> basicly you need to know what card it is, because it does not work out of the box, and then use modprobe to get the right module to load..
<sayanriju> Yochua: are u sure JRE is installed?
<rsk> Lars_dk: use tar zxfv file
<abowen> sanyanriju as long as I can use open office and fire fox it dosen't much matter to me
<sbalneav> F00BaR: libssl0.9.7
<F00BaR> Lars_dk, tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<Frogzoo> F00BaR: just 'locate'
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : it really needs an expert to set it up, any friend that uses linux you can call on?
<unimatrix9> :)
<F00BaR> localte ssl yes?
<Logikos> i'm trying to recover data off of a computer who's os wont boot, so i put in a cd of ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso hopeing to get to an os that would alow me to access the HDD, but when i try it says 'unable to mount the selected volume, device /dev/sda2 is not removable ... ideas ?
<Yochua> sayanriju:  haha. No. How can I check?
<Master_Z> unimatrix: no, :(   but I know the exact model of my sound card, its a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<wasambi> can someone tell me what flash player is under in syanptic?
<kitche> !info openssl | F00BaR
<ubotu> f00bar: openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<sayanriju> abowen: open office is HEAVY, not recommended for 120mb RAM
<F00BaR> ssl is now installed
<Mushroomjay> With my update manager I'm getting a message that says 'Error: BrokenCount < 0' as well I can no longer update my system,  what's wrong or how I can fix it?
<F00BaR> how do i search for a package
<digitalhav0c> hey guys to run compiz fusion on a ati9550 card will i need xgl?
<F00BaR> eg zlib
<Frogzoo> F00BaR: apt-cache search zlib
<F00BaR> ty
<abowen> sayanriju, bummer.  I teach at a university and i was hoping to use it as an office comp (I'm rarely in the office)
<Logikos> i'm trying to recover data off of a computer who's os wont boot, so i put in a cd of ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso hopeing to get to an os that would alow me to access the HDD, but when i try it says 'unable to mount the selected volume, device /dev/sda2 is not removable ... ideas ?
<wasambi> i got doom and can't find it, anyone know where it installs
<abowen> sayanriju all I need is the writer though
<parker01_> Logikos: thats a liveCD?
<Jstn> I was installing some software this morning, vmware player, xen, and now my machine is running oddly. Keys are double typing, the ubuntu boot screen no longer comes up, etc... There a way I could figure out what the issue is?
<sayanriju> abowen: go wid Abiword....gnome-office
<Logikos> parker01_: yes
<parker01_> Logikos: after booting on the liveCD what did you do next? what command you issued?
<abowen> sayanriju I would, but the university I teach at insists on Open Office.  Hmm.
<Logikos> parker01_: i booted from the cd, and got to a desktop, then i clicked places > computer > dclicked my HDD .. and got the error i previously described
<sayanriju> abowen: ok...then i suggest barebone ubuntu + fluxbox + OO + firefox
<unimatrix9> Master_Z ?
<abowen> sayanriju, thanks
<parker01_> Logikos okay..wrong procedure...do this instead...open an xterm window
<jonty_> hi
<Logikos> parker01_: unable to mount the selected volume, show more details says error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable .. which it isnt removable .. its the HDD
<numus> anyone know how to smb mount/
<jonty_> can someone help me?
<javaJake> jonty_, sure
<Logikos> parker01_: k, sec
<rsk> jonty_: dont ask to ask
<javaJake> jonty_, what's your issue?
<jonty_> How do I install Beryl? I am a total linux n00b
<wasambi> is there something that will run shockwave programs?
<rgl> hello.  you guys known how to configure xvncviewer to not trap the F8 key?
<rsk> jonty_: what version of ubuntu do u have installed?
<bergman> ITS NOT LIKE WINDOWS
<javaJake> jonty_, Are you using Feisty?
<jonty_> 7.04
<sayanriju> !java | Yochua
<ubotu> Yochua: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jonty_> yeah
<rsk> jonty_: btw compiz has merged with beryl
<javaJake> !caps | bergman
<ganu> how to install grub??
<ubotu> bergman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flodine_> how can i speed up my internet speed on ubuntu?
<numus> anyone use smbfs
<rsk> jonty_: so u dont want beryl. but compiz fusion
<javaJake> numus, mhmm
<jonty_> rsk ok duno wht that is XD
<unimatrix9> Master_Z  : here is one final thing to try : Run gnome-volume-control by clicking applications then sound and video then volume control. Now click edit, preferences, scroll to the through (should be at the bottom) and look for External Amplifier, click it, click close. A new tab will appear in volume control called Swithes, your sound should now work if not make sure all the options in Playback are high and unmuted
<bergman> haha funny bot
<jonty_> erm
<Logikos> parker01_: ok, i have a terminal window
<numus> javajake how do i use it to mount a smb network
<unimatrix9> if not, to bad, at least we tried ..
<parker01_> Logikos: btw how do you plan to transfer this data from said hd to recover ?
<numus> so i can use mplayer to open the file
<rsk> flodine_: sudo digg-fiber
<jonty_> do i want beryl or that other 1?
<rsk> WHAT I SAID
<rsk> goddamn it
<baka> Im having trouble getting linux to recognize and mount an ext3 partition, can anyone give me a hand for a few minutes?
<Logikos> parker01_: i was hopeing to use a USB flash drive ?
<jonty_> i didnt see
<javaJake> !language | rsk
<ubotu> rsk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<javaJake> !caps | rsk
<ubotu> rsk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<javaJake> :)
<rsk> u didnt se what i wrote?
<rsk> geez
<bergman> theres someting different about restoring and maximazing windows. i notice it sometimes dosnt work at all with some windows
<jonty_> were can i get compiz fusion
<rsk> how can i be more clear
<parker01_> Logikos: okay...now on that xterm type this    chroot /
<javaJake> jonty_, Beryl is "stable", compiz fusion is still under heavy development
<jonty_> and how to install
<numus> javajake you can use smbfs to smbmount right?
<flodine_> rsk is that a joke or real
<javaJake> jonty_, so it is your choice
<javaJake> numist, yes
<GNine> how can u be more annoying
<numus> javajake how...
<javaJake> numist, sorry, wrong person
<rsk> flodine_: real
<jonty_> javajake how do i install beryl?
<Master_Z> unimatrix: I dont have volume control under sound/video, can I double click the speaker in my top right corner?
<Logikos> parker01_: ok, done
<barretj> my wireless connection is kind of flaky and disconnects alot, i am wondering if there is a way to get ubuntu to remember the network key that i enter so i dont have to keep entering it in each time the network re-connects, anyone know?
<javaJake> numus, first I need to know if you are using domains in your network>?
<barretj> i did some thing with the keyring manager, but that didnt seem to work
<rand> hello, will Fiesty let me dual boot?
<baka> anyone have a moment to help a linux noob out?
<javaJake> jonty_, lemme grab some instructions
<javaJake> rand, yes
<rsk> rand: yes
<flodine_> rsk do i install it
<parker01_> Logikos: are you sure that the partition is /dev/sda2?
<numus> javajake it is a windows samba network
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : yes
<rand> cool thanks, javaJake & rsk
<sayanriju> rand: sure...even triple or qudaraple or .....
<jonty_> javaJake: can u talk to me in pm plz? i keep missing vital info XD
<Logikos> parker01_: that is what it said in the error message, beyond that, now i'm not sure
<javaJake> jonty_, np
<ganu> ubotu,i m not getting ubuntu as option while booting..how to install grub??
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : then tab preferences
<jonty_> ^^
<parker01_> Logikos: well how many drives do you have?
<musikgoat|work> "failed to fetch http://archive.cononical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"    anyone have a suggestion for this?
<javaJake> jonty_, join me in #jonty_-beryl
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : its in there eternal amp
<unimatrix9> external
<unimatrix9> :P
<numus> javajake any help?
<javaJake> numus, one moment
<Master_Z> unimatrix: edit, preferences, there is no external amp
<Logikos> parker01_: one hdd, partitioned into 3 i beleive
<javaJake> numus, I'll need your computer name and share name, and then I can give you some nice step-by-step isntructinos
<numus> what you mean
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : its empty?
<numus> can't you just use the dhcp address 192.168.1.2
<javaJake> numus, I could...
<Master_Z> unimatrix: it has master, pcm, capture, capture max, caller id, input source, and off-hook
<javaJake> numus, it's better to use a real name, though
<Logikos> parker01_: i will need to go though /dev/sda3 also
<javaJake> numus, on your windows computer, goto Start, right click on My Computer, and click on "Computer Name" tab in that window
<parker01_> Logikos: okay.. on same xterm... mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<numus> javajake not in the case.. the dhcp address always shows up.. the workgroup is kinda flakey
<javaJake> numus, tell me what that name is there
<javaJake> numus, OK
<javaJake> numus, nvm about that then
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : hmm, that sounds like an modem with soundchip
<javaJake> numus, the IP is 192.168.1.2? are you sure it isn't 192.168.1.02? :
<numus> yes i am positie
<javaJake> numus, OK
<Logikos> parker01_: ok
<javaJake> numus, Open a terminal
<numus> i am using a dd-wrt hacked linksys wrt54gs router
<astro76> barretj, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<flodine_> rsk how do i install that program
<numus> javajake k
<Logikos> parker01_: done
<unimatrix9> Master_Z : well, its to complicated, you will have to try, and find an expert, with more knowledge then me, sorry i could not get it up and making sound...:)
<javaJake> numus, write in "nano /etc/fstab" without quotes, and hit enter
<ZAKhan> how do i convert an avi to mpeg?
<javaJake> numus, scratch that
<rsk> ZAKhan: with mencoder
<javaJake> numus, write in "sudo nano /etc/fstab" without quotes, and hit enter
<numus> sudo gedit
<Master_Z> unimatrix: darn, okay :(   thanks
<rsk> flodine_: im sure there is some guide on google
<numus> javajake k
<bastid_raZor> does anyone still use beryl instead of compiz-fusion?
<unimatrix9> any sound experts, that can help Master_Z?
<parker01_> Logikos:  now     ls  -la /mnt  is the file you're seeking there?
<ZAKhan> rsk,  there is a ff??? cmd to convertwats that?
<unimatrix9> :P
<glaive> <bastid_raZor> I do
<rsk> flodine and u have a basic beryl installed by default
<unimatrix9> have to get some sleep , good luck Master_Z!
<rsk> flodine "desktop effects"
<ganu>  javaJake:i m not getting ubuntu as option while booting..how to install grub??
<rsk> flodine: its in the menus
<javaJake> numus, go to the bottom of the file, and make a new line
<numus> javajake k
<bastid_raZor> glaive cool, do you have any issues with minimizing windows (programs in the toolbar) then unminimizing and them not returning to previous location?
<javaJake> numus, oh, sugar, hit Ctrl+X to quit out of nano. We need to do one other thing first
<javaJake> ganu, one moment...
<glaive> <bastid_raZor> yes
<bastid_raZor> glaive, oh..
<flodine_> rsk so its already installed
<numus> javajake k
<rsk> flodine_: yes a basic version
<glaive> <bastid_raZor> it's seems to be so only when ypu do it really fast
<glaive> <bastid_raZor> when I wait for a sec it works fine
<bastid_raZor> glaive, i run ubuntu 7.04 and i use kTorrent and pidgin .. both unminimize..
<Logikos> parker01_: i'll have to browse around, i'm trying to repare anouther users laptop, but before i formate and do a clean instal i'm trying to recover some of there data, i can figure out how to browse the drive from councel now, but how do i mount my flash drive ?
<javaJake> numus, run "sudo mkdir /media/<whateveryouwanttonamethesharehere>"
<bastid_raZor> ahh.. maybe i'll try that.
<javaJake> numus, replace the <> bit with whatever you want to name it
<musikgoat|work> anyone help with installing gutsy?  getting "failed to fetch http://archive.cononical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<bastid_raZor> kTorrent is the worst app for doing so
<Goooner> Hello. Just about to install Ubuntu on my new laptop. I see my laptop is among the models under testing
<Logikos> parker01_: i pluged it in, and i can browse it in the GUI, but beings i cant access the HDD from gui, i need to reference both from councel i supose
<bastid_raZor> glaive, i have xinerama .. and they both relocate to the first monitor
<numus> javajake mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/': File exists
<bastid_raZor> have == use
<Goooner> What is dapper and edgy? Is dapper the state of Ubuntu? I dont really get it
* bastid_raZor waits a bit to see if that works
<javaJake> numus, no no no
<baka> numus: did you use "sudo mkdir"
<musikgoat|work> Gooner they are versions
<robotpoke> hi, can anyone point me in the direction of video recording software that would allow me to make a screencast?
<glaive> <bastid_raZor> <bastid_raZor> xinerama, it's for multiple monitor setup?
<numus> javajake got it
<Lamego> Goooner, those are release names
<bastid_raZor> glaive,  yes.
<juliux> Goooner, edgy was the developer code for ubuntu 6.10 dapper was the developer codename for ubuntu 6.06
<numus> javajake i added a space on accident
<Goooner> Of Ubuntu?
<javaJake> numus, OK, what did you name it?
<Lamego> Feisty is the "current" release
<numus> servermedia
<Lamego> yes
<musikgoat|work> Gooner yes
<javaJake> numus, OK
<Goooner> Oh, so perhaps my lappy will be supported by the 7.0 something!
<javaJake> numus, go back into nano using the same command I gave above
<Goooner> Can I be that lucky!?
<javaJake> numus, write in "sudo nano /etc/fstab" without quotes, and hit enter
<Master_Z> guys whats the terminal code to see my sound device?
<Badpenguin86_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<numus> javajake k
<bastid_raZor> glaive, compiz-fusion seems to be a bit buggy for feisty. i'm going to use that when gutsy is ready for dist-upgrade
<baka> Hey everyone i cannot gain access to a partition on my hard drive.  I have created a mount point and edited the fstab file.  Can somebody doublecheck my work?
<javaJake> ganu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Logikos> parker01_: nm its in /media, thanks! ... is there a way to make it so i have permision to browse the hdd in gui ?
<jawspeak> hi, i'm baffled. I can't get gigabit ethernet speeds on my fresh feisty install
<benanz1> Compiz-by-default might be postponed to Gutsy+1
<musikgoat|work> is there a channel for gutsy questions?
<jawspeak> ethtool keeps showing it at 100Mbps
<numus> javajake k
<benanz1> I think it's a good ida
<benanz1> idea
<bastid_raZor> glaive, i recently tweaked the toolbar to have the Mac circles instead of the - for minimize and X for close
<rsk> musikgoat|work: ubuntu+1
<javaJake> numus, add the following line:
<juliux> musikgoat|work, #ubuntu+1 is the place for gutsy
<charlie_> can someone tell me if there is a way to run shockwave programs on linux?
<musikgoat|work> htanks rsk
<bastid_raZor> glaive, toolbar of applications that is.
<rsk> charlie_: maybe via wine
<Pingviller> anyone know how to fix so I can receive a webcam session through kopete? I get the box to accept but nothing happens when I do
<benanz1> charlie: install firefox in WINE, it's slow though
<charlie_> got wine don't how to use it though
<javaJake> numus, //<IPOfComputer>/<ShareName>        /media/servermedia   smbfs   fmask=777,dmask=777,rw,auto,guest       0       0
<Goooner> Will it be possible to add packages offline? I got one computer online that I can sue to shuffle files from.
<Master_Z> guys, is there a way in terminal to see my sound devie?
<glaive> <bastid_raZor/quit
<jawspeak> anyone know how to set up a gigabit ethernet port?
<Master_Z> *device
<numus> should it have 2 / or 1
<javaJake> numus, first time 2, second time 1
<charlie_> drag to wine, or what?
<numus> what is ShareName
<javaJake> numus, like so //<IP>/<Share>
<kitche> charlie_, wine /path/to/exe/
<javaJake> numus, whatever the name of the folder is that you shared.
<javaJake> numus, I have to run, but I'll be back
<T-Connect> Is there anything better than F-Spot View?
<numus> javak k
<numus> javajake is that it/
<charlie_> does that create a windows envinment
<javaJake> numus, yes, save, run "sudo mount /media/servermedia"
<brohken> hello im trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my C2d 2.0ghz Thinkpad T61 and when is tart i get the error "Failed to Start X server..." I have an nVidia card in the laptop
<javaJake> numus, Ctrl+X to quit from nano
<Master_Z> someone help me
<Master_Z> I want to know the info on my sound device
<charlie_> sp
<numus> k
<numus> thank you javajake
<jonty_> can someone help me install Beryl on Ubuntu? I am big noob ^^
<Goooner> I was told that gpart was included on many liveCDs. But I cant find it on Ubuntu liveCD
<astro76> Goooner, it's under System>ADministration
<Goooner> thx
<rand> dual boot worked like a charm with Fiesty, but the manual disk partitioner wouldn't let me create a home partition of 457GB, it changed it to 27GB everytime
<xubu_> I need some help usint GIT
<Esteth> I'm trying to get xinerama working on my 8800 nVidia card. I used "envy" to install the drivers, after enabling them in the restricted driver manager broke X. my xorg.conf edit for dual monitor appeared to do nothing, so i tried using nvidia-settings as root, and using it's "write settings to X congiguration file" option. However, whenever i press this button, the program instantly exits and the terminal displays "Segmentati
<Goooner> Oh, when I start Ubuntu...
<xubu_> I need some help using GIT
<ac-town> Hey
<ac-town> Is there a easy way to install kernel modules
<eric_> anyone know how to setup mplayer to open files by default
<brohken> hello im trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my C2d 2.0ghz Thinkpad T61 and when is tart i get the error "Failed to Start X server..." I have an nVidia card in the laptop
<pierre1987> Does anyone know a wireshark-like software for WIFI networks ?
<Anlar> rand: software raid?
<PanicByte> pierre1987, airodump-ng
<eric_> Does anyone know how to change default program used to open movie files?
<AgentOrannnge> Brohken, to my understanding Nvidia cards will not run the Live CD
<rand> Anlar, nope, one big blank 500gb drive
<pierre1987> PanicByte : K, thanks much
<Anlar> rand: oh? that could be even a blocker for someone
<PanicByte> eric_, rightclick the movie file, and goto properties, then goto "Open With"
<AgentOrannnge> Brohken, I just ran into this problem with my ATI card on my laptop. The text based installer will work for you though.
<brohken> AgentOrannnge then what should i do?
<brohken> ahhh
<eric_> panicbyte that is only for that file though sin't it
<rand> Anlar, it was almost for me, but I realized I could create my huge home directory after it's installed
<PanicByte> eric_,  you'll have to do it with every file type though
<brohken> i installed this with the text based installer. it is installed already but i get the Xserver error
<pbureau> hello to all
<Anlar> rand: I think that should be reported at launchpad.net .. I'm trying to see whether it already is
<Goooner> Guys, Ubuntu WILL load faster, once installed, right? o.O
<brohken> ya
<Anlar> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience." ... sigh :)
<brohken> much faster
<PanicByte> eric_, i think you misunderstood me, right click the file, GOTO PROPERTIES, then OPEN WITH, and you can choose the default for that file type
<flodine_> rsk you still there
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my phone via bluetooth from my Edgy (6.10) system.  I can see it with 'hcitool scan', but now what do I do next?
<Anlar> Gooner: it is the CD that is slow, don't worry
<rand> heh
<eric_> Panicbyte ahh k.. how about a patched mplayer.. supposibly there is one for compiz fusion
<AgentOrannnge> brohken, So you already have a version of Linux installed. Your just trying to update?
<Goooner> Anlar: :D Thanks
<rsk> Goooner: yes
<pbureau> anyone have a sound card AC97 Intel with unbutu and make it work
<PanicByte> eric_, just use VLC
<dreadh3ad> Anyone have a moment to spare?  Ive been trolling the boards for 2 hours trying to get help
<PanicByte> i can't stand mplayer
<Anlar> rand: the search function is broken, database load problem I bet.. could you report what you tried as precisely as you can and what happened then.. perhaps that still exists for gutsy, they might be quite interested
<PanicByte> dreadh3ad, whats the problem?
<numus> panicbyte vlc is giving a problem too
<flodine_> rsk after i uninstall firestarter my internet speed jumped up to good speeds
<dreadh3ad> panicByte: I cannot get 7.04 to recognize my partition
<PanicByte> numus, adjust your gstreamer preferences
<dreadh3ad> i have created a mount point and edited fstab
<pavan> can some one help me with ndiswrapper .. to install a USB Dlink Wifi card please
<PanicByte> using command: gstreamer-preferences
<ganu> to get root partition i need to give " <tab> = hit the Tab key : " on grub prompt..but it shows error
<PanicByte> dreadh3ad, you'll have to be more specific
<AThomsen> dreadh3ad: what errors do you get?
<aricz> Hi, anyone know a pdf-reader in virtual console?
<dreadh3ad> panicByte: the partition does not even show up
<AgentOrannnge> Does anyone know if the Athereos Wireless Network Adapter is complient with Ubuntu?
<dreadh3ad> ok one sec
<Anlar> AgentOrannnge: they work just fine
<PanicByte> show up where? in the partition manager?
<PanicByte> AgentOrannnge, yes, it works by default i believe
<AgentOrannnge> Okay good.
<hideout_> Hello.  Unusual request, but I'm looking for a Linux/Ubuntu program that will allow me to turn my laptop into a soundboard for a stage production.  I.e., you type in "Shift-Control-P" it'll play an MP3 of a phazer...
<PanicByte> some cards are still weird
<PanicByte> but i got an atheros card that works
<PanicByte> i got a broadcom that works
<AThomsen> dreadh3ad: Try: sudo fdisk -l
<PanicByte> and an intel that works
<Master_Z> what type of theme do I download for feisty?\
<AgentOrannnge> I wasn't sure because I had trouble witha USB linksys adapter
<ganu> AThomsen,to get root partition i need to give " <tab> = hit the Tab key : " on grub prompt..but it shows error
<pbureau> anyone have a sound card AC97 Intel with unbutu and make it work, tried the forums, and hours of testing, can get any sound out of the card.. any help appreciated
<keen101> linksys do not work. (usb)
<Goooner> Is Ubuntu CD/DVD creator any good?
<kitche> pbureau, yes mine just works by default
<AgentOrannnge> Yeah I learned that the hard and expensive way :] 
<PanicByte> AgentOrannnge, google is your friend, USB Linksys cards are a bitch anyway
<soothsayer> Does anybody else have gdmgreeter using an abnormal amount of CPU?
<dreadh3ad> panicByte: i am unregistered and cannot send private messages
<dreadh3ad> how do i register on this server...
<Master_Z> where can I download themes?
<GNine> how do i get root from my user account
<rsk> Master_Z: gnome-look.org afaik
<pbureau> kitche,  seems thatis what everyone is saying, seems like drivers are loaded and stuff, alsamixer is showing 100% but nothing is coming out
<keen101> Goooner, it's ok once you get used to it, but try gnomebaker first.
<PanicByte> dreadh3ad, where isn't the partition showing up? it's not mounted, or it's not showing up in GNOME Partition Manager
<PanicByte> ??
<kitche> pbureau, everything is 100% what does your PCM show
<PanicByte> dreadh3ad, "/msg nickserv register [PASSWORD] 
<AThomsen> ganu: ?
<keen101> PanicByte, I'm assuming he can't get it to mount right.
<pbureau> kitche,  whats the command line for it ?
<kitche> pbureau, alsamixer should show you a ncurses based look in the command line
<ganu> AThomsen:i need to install grub
<dreadh3ad> panicbyte: it shows up in the partition manager
<javaJake> ganu, I gave you instructions
<javaJake> did you see those/
<Master_Z> what is GDM?
<pbureau> kitche hang one let me reboot...
<javaJake> Master_Z, gdm is your graphical display - it is waht manages your video cards and monitors
<Dasban> Gnine: sudo passwd
<Master_Z> so a gdm theme would work with feisty?
<rand> Anlar: you want me to report it to you right now?  or to lauchpad.net ?
<aricz> Hi, trying one more time :) do anyone know of a pdf-reader in virtual console ?
<javaJake> Master_Z, yes
<AThomsen> ganu: Tried "grub-install" ?
<ganu>  javaJake:ya..i m following that.. i m getting error in <tab>=
<keen101> Master_Z, yes.
<Anlar> rand: that would be nice :)
<kane77> why doesnt netbeans work when compiz (desktop effects) is active?
<darodrig> hi all. Can I see videos for window meida player on ubuntu?
<rsk> darodrig: yes
<rsk> darodrig: install mozilla-player
<Anlar> darodrig: yes, although sometimes with slightly lower quality
<Lateralus> Is anyone aware of what repository has x-window-system-dev?
<javaJake> ganu, which step?
<xubu_> i need some help installing the latest ati drivers, but i get an error using the code in this link: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1 can anyone help?
<Omega_> I'm trying to use a prolink pixelview bt878p+ rev 4c with tvtime, but can't get any sound. Can anyone help me please?
<darodrig> thanks I will give it try:)
<nerwo> Hi, how do I enable expert install mode for Ubuntu? I need to install Lilo since grub obviously has some problem with my computer
<Master_Z> question
<ganu> javaJake:<tab> = hit the Tab key :
<pbureau> kitche , had to reboot I had messed with it..
<Master_Z> how do I install a gdm theme?
<AThomsen> xubu_: There's a program that can do that at www.albertomilone.com
<keen101> nerwo, try an alternate install disk.
<kane77> Master_Z, just open themes window and drag the .tar.gz file into it
<pbureau> kitche ,  alsmixer reports 8280-1db-ich4
<javaJake> ganu, oh, right, they are jsut telling you that when they say <tab>, that means to hit your tab key and grub will auto-complete whatever infomration you need for you
<xubu_> AThomsen: thanks a million, ill let u know how it goes
<kane77> eh... java don't get along with compiz? how do I make it work?
<tomw_lappy> Anyone here that can provide help with installing plone-site on an edgy eft machine?  the configure package seems to be causing problems.
<nerwo> can't I access expert mode with the standard 7.04 disc? I'm kind of short on CD-Rs right now
<javaJake> kane77, hmm?
<javaJake> :)
<keen101> nerwo, don't know. never tried it.
<newpers> any ideas why gdm is freezing up (whole computer locks up) after about 20 seconds
<kane77> javaJake, netbeans don't work, when I have compiz active...
<kane77> javaJake, it only shows empty window
<jisatsu> how would I tell Linux/Gnome that I don't have a floppy drive? it shows up in Nautilus even though I physically don't have one
<nerwo> I've read about pressing F6 on the boot screen, but I don't know the command
<ConstyXIV> the text is squished in a lot of my opengl apps. is there any way to fix it?
<pbureau> kitche, on alsamixer the master is on 100%, [playback] 
<SirBob1701> anybody have tips or links for faster boot up / login ??
<javaJake> kane77, heh, wow, that's strange. I've never heard of that before.
<keen101> nerwo, did you google about it?
<xubu_> i need some help installing the latest open sourceati drivers, but i get an error "./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found" using the code in this link: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1 can anyone help?
<ganu> javaJake:ya..after that it should return something like root (hd0,1)..but i m not getting
<kitche> pbureau, well the master don't matter much really what's your others volume controls set at sicne Master will work but won't work if your other volumes aren't where they should be
<gl4iv3> SirBob1701: check out SirBob1701
<pbureau> kitche, pcm at 84
<nerwo> yeah, not much to find
<javaJake> ganu, OK, type in "quit" and hit enter
<pbureau> kitche, all settings now at 90 across the board
<gl4iv3> SirBob1701: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<kane77> javaJake, can I disable it for this program? (or while I run this program?)
<Ahadiel> xubu_: I'm gonna say do, sudo apt-get install autoreconf2.3
<SirBob1701> gl4iv3: thanks
<keen101> nerwo, I know there is a super grub disk. is there one like that for lilo?
<gl4iv3> SirBob1701: np
<xubu_> Ahadiel: will try that now thanks for the tip
<Master_Z> is there anyway I can change the gray bars (with apps, places, etc on them) to another one?
<pbureau> kitche,  only thing on MM is the mic boost
<javaJake> kane77, yes, you can stop Compiz altogether
<javaJake> ganu, did you do that?
<brand0con> im running into a lot of black windows when i use beryl manager.  is there any way to get less of them or assign a shortcut for the reload operation
<ganu> ya....
<brand0con> noone responded on the #ubuntu-effects room
<olyuser> Master_Z, you mean change the theme?
<kitche> pbureau, well it should work do lsmod|grep snd_intel to see what comes up if it is a module of course which I think it will be
<newpers> any ideas why gdm is freezing up (whole computer locks up) after about 20 seconds?
<keen101> nerwo, maybe the super grub disk could fix your problem.
<rsk> newpers: overheating?
<AThomsen> brand0con: Using nvidia?
<javaJake> ganu, OK, run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" without quotes
<brand0con> yes nvidia 6100 integrated
<newpers> rsk: it doesn't do it every time
<newpers> how can i get my current temps?
<brand0con> low mem causes black windows no?
<rsk> newpers: with lm_sensors
<nerwo> Again I'll need a CD-R, and last time I tried, I think I got the wrong thing
<javaJake> ganu, I want to know which sda has the "Boot" star next to it
<pbureau> kitche,  mind a quick private messaging here.. ?
<AThomsen> brand0com: It's a bug with the nvidia drivers. Look up compiz nvidia black windows on google
<ganu> /dev/sda3   *
<javaJake> nerwo, you want recovery mode in the LiveCD?
<kitche> pbureau, go right ahead I m just looking at the LFS site anyways
<javaJake> nerwo, in other words, this will give you a prompt. This will not do the same installation as an alternate CD would
<olyuser> that super grub disk looks like it will help me, sabayon trashed my ubuntu mbr
<javaJake> nerwo, if you want a text install, you must have another CD-R around
<javaJake> ganu, great, OK
<brand0con> AThomsen: ive looked it up and i know its a common bug caused by a memory leak or lack of memory which is understandable bc i have a low mem integrated soln
<Goooner> Does anyone know? When connecting to Wlan, does small/large letters make difference in network name?
<olyuser> I think it had something to do with the fact that grub was installed on hda by ubuntu and sda by sabayon
<xubu_> Ahadiel: E: Couldn't find package autoreconf2.3
<brand0con> my question was if i could reduce them or assign a hotkey for reloading the manager
<Ahadiel> xubu_: try apt-cache search autoreconf
<Ahadiel> and see what comes up
<OzRiC> i need help
<nerwo> does expert mode include inputing commands to a prompt then?
<AThomsen> xubu_ try: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<xubu_> Ahadiel: autoconf2.13 - automatic configure script builder (obsolete version)
<OzRiC> reggae@Marley-laptop:~$ sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<OzRiC> --15:18:46--  http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<OzRiC>            => `wl_apsta.o'
<OzRiC> Resolviendo boredklink.googlepages.com... 72.14.203.118
<OzRiC> Conectando a boredklink.googlepages.com|72.14.203.118|:80... conectado.
<OzRiC> Peticin HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 404 Not Found
<OzRiC> 15:18:46 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<javaJake> ganu, do you only have one hard drive?
<Ahadiel> xubu_: then do sudo apt-get install autoreconf2.13
<OzRiC> i need help xD
<Jaymuhz> quick question, I'm looking for an app that can organise all my ebooks (.pdf, .chm, .txt) kinda like a music library but for ebooks, I have looked around but can't find anything, anyone got any ideas?
<GIn> can you use google talk with gaim?
<astro76> !paste | OzRiC please use this next time
<ubotu> OzRiC please use this next time: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eric_> I want 2 things to run on startup that require root access to start up.. how do i get them to run on startup
<keen101> GIn, yes.
<javaJake> OzRiC, this is an english support area. We cannot help you if you cannot post English text.
<AThomsen> brand0com: I believe that you can start compiz with some parameters: "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering"
<astro76> OzRiC, use this package instead http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<OzRiC> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<brohken> will compiz fusion work with xubuntu?
<OzRiC> okas
<GIn> keen101, what protocooll should I select?
<eric_> brohken type /join #compiz-fusion
<Jaymuhz> brohken, yeh
<eric_> I want 2 things to run on startup that require root access to start up.. how do i get them to run on startup
<javaJake> brohken, most likely, but remember that compiz fusion is still under heavy development, and so isn't very stable yet.
<javaJake> eric_, add "gksudo" in the front of each command
<ganu>  javaJake,no..i haV 2, in sdb i hav vista,in sda i hav fedora and ubuntu
<AThomsen> Gln: Jabber I think
<keen101> GIn, jabber.
<eric_> javajake can that run in sessions?
<javaJake> eric_, so, add them like you would any other command, but add "gksudo" on the beginning
<javaJake> eric_, yes
<eric_> javajake what does gksudo do
<javaJake> ganu, Ooohhhhh
<benanz3> for the sake of stability and a good out-of-the-box experience, I think they should delay Compiz-by-default
<keen101> GIn, if you need more help. just holler.
<javaJake> eric_, it's the same as sudo, but in a graphical display
<javaJake> eric_, it's the same as when you try to use anything under System -> Administration
<eric_> javajake thanks
<ganu>  javaJake,i m going to delete fedora..
<astro76> benanz3, from the mailing list it sounds like it will be delayed
<alejandro> +t
<moow> moow
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> ganu, I've never dealt with multi-disk grub stuff
<eric_> how do i edit my repo list
<mapez> y
<Ashfire908> is there a ssh client that has a gui?
<benanz3> They still havn't fixed the Xv issues for intel graphics chips under compiz...that's a showstopper right there.
<javaJake> eric_, System -> ADministration -> Software Sources
<moow> Ashfire908, wuut?
<PanicByte> Ashfire908, you can use putty
<intr80> Ashfire908: whaa?
<moow> ssh -X user@server :P
<finalbeta> lol
<javaJake> Ashfire908, no
<havocedge> yeah i just noticed that too
<PanicByte> the linux version of putty is a little weird though
<ganu>  javaJake,but i m getting fedora and vista as option.. which are in diff disk
<Pelo> ganu,  what are you trying to do ? and what is the issue with grub ?
<moow> There's a linux version of putty?
<benanz3> can I do a remote XDMCP connection (not on the same network)
<benanz3> ?
<Ashfire908> i meant a gui for setting up the connection.
<javaJake> Pelo, he doesn't have grub set up correctly
<kitche> moow, yes
<Catrik> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Compiz-Fusion_.28a_Compiz-Beryl_fusion.29 -> gksudo apt-get -y upgrade
<moow> For what reason? :P
<Catrik> Is that -y correct?
<alejandrogarz> ssl
<moow> yes Catrik, it means you dont have to press y about 50 times :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Catrik: it answers yes to all prompts
<javaJake> Pelo, ganu needs to get GRUB installed on the right hard drive / partition, and then configured for Vista, Fedora, which are on one HD, and then Ubuntu, which is on another HD.
<javaJake> Ashfire908, no
<Catrik> moow gksudo: invalid option -- y
<javaJake> Ashfire908, but command-line is easy enough
<moow> Hmm
<moow> use sudo, not gksudo
<javaJake> Pelo, please take over if you can set that up. I've never done multi-disk GRUB before
<giany911> umm where can i find the fonts in ubuntu ?
<moow> and run it from a gnome-terminal
<javaJake> giany911, do you want to isntall a font?
<Pelo> javaJake, the easiest way to get that going it to reinstall ubuntu and make sure the hdd with ubuntu on it is the boot drive in the bios
<ganu> lelo,i hav 2 disks,in sdb i have vista,in sda i hav fedora and ubuntu..
<javaJake> Pelo, true
<Pelo> ganu,  do you mind reinstalling ubuntu ?
<giany911> javajake no, i want to pick one for mplayer to use but i dont know where they all are
<moow> Hmm, is there a webmin for ubuntu?
<javaJake> giany911, Ah, /usr/share I believe...
<moow> I'd imagine it'd be tricky?
<Ashfire908> javaJake: mind helping me to connect to my eggdrop bot then? i've done it before but on windows.
<brohken> can someone help me with my 7.04 install?
<gl4iv3> moow: not really
<javaJake> giany911, /usr/share/fonts/
<Catrik> sudo seems to work :) thx
<giany911> javajake yup thx :)
<moow> gl4iv3, but webmin needs root and stuff?
<javaJake> giany911, then you can decide between trutype....
<astro76> !webmin | moow
<ubotu> moow: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<moow> what to use insteda?
<Paddy_EIRE> giany911: type 'fonts:///' into the location bar in nautilus (your file browser)
<moow> !webminalternative
<AThomsen> brohken: What's the problem?
<javaJake> Paddy_EIRE, ah, nice
<moow> Hm
<astro76> moow, something else is being worked on I can't recall the name
<moow> Hm
<javaJake> moow, ubotu seems to be allpowerful, until he's not. :P
<moow> love that
<brohken> AThomsen: i am reinstalling now, but it seems when i install it I get a error with my X config
<brohken> and it doesnt want to work
<gl4iv3> moow: just read http://howtoforge.com/installing_webmin_ubuntu_feisty
<moow> "Let's discontinue something, then create something else that's not gonna be released until 3 years after we discontinue this!"
<brohken> so i don't have an actual gui
<javaJake> brohken, mmm, ouch, right
<ganu> pelo,ya..i can re install..but while installing what care should i take??
<Pelo> ganu,  join me in #Pelo please
<pbureau> Question, Anyone know how to test the sound for AC97 Intel, Alsamixer is seemingly set right, and looks like drivers are loaded but no sound is coming out
<PanicByte> ubotu, you can prolly use alien
<AThomsen> brohken: What's your video card and what errors do you get?
<ConstyXIV> In some of my openGL apps, all the text is squished to be unreadable.  How can you fix that?
<Paddy_EIRE> PanicByte: you do realize your talking to a bot...right :P
<PanicByte> i just found that out
<moow> Hmm, think I might stick debian on my server :P
<javaJake> lol
<moow> or some RH derivative :O
<moow> but this will be in a few months, I've got ubuntu server on it now :P
<brohken> i realize when i run the guided partition it creates a / and /swap but no /boot
<brohken> does that matter?
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know what Metacity theme is used here: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64507-1.png
<ConstyXIV> brohken: no
<PanicByte> moow, FreeBSD not bad server OS either, i'm more of a linux guy though
<ConstyXIV> brohken: that's not how ubuntu does things
<OzRiC> astro76,  thx 4 u help =) ...
<OzRiC> i have wiffi =)
<moow> PanicByte, I much prefer linux to FreeBSD, dont ask why, I know FreeBSD is superior, but still :P
<astro76> OzRiC, you're welcome :D
<Paddy_EIRE> jimmygoon: looks like Blended
<GIn> how do you use gaim with google talk ?
<OzRiC> astro76, im helper of other server =P ..
<Paddy_EIRE> jimmygoon: search for blended on gnome-look
<ConstyXIV> OzRiC: make a jabber account
<AThomsen> Gln: Use the jabber protocol
<keen101> GIn, still need help?
<jimmygoon> Paddy_EIRE, thats not it
<GIn> keen101, yep
<OzRiC> to themes of irc, scripting .. ssh .. etc etc =P .. i new to linux =P
<Yono> how do I make conky not flash every time it updates?
<GIn> keen101, should I select jabber as protocol?
<moow> bbl
<keen101> GIn, yes.
<javaJake> Ashfire908, hey, sry
<javaJake> Ashfire908, sure, I can help
<javaJake> Ashfire908, open a terminal
<PanicByte> moow, i like debian for servers, ubuntu for desktops
<Ashfire908> javejake, k
<Paddy_EIRE> jimmygoon: oh, I see the window was not focused...looks like compiz to me
<javaJake> Ashfire908, do you use SSH?
<PanicByte> moow, do the minimal install, so you just got a nice command line
<javaJake> Ashfire908, in other words, do you know it was SSH you were using?
<keen101> GIn, still need help?
<jimmygoon> Paddy_EIRE, hm thanks
<GIn> keen101, got it working already
<GIn> :)
<Ashfire908> javejake, yes because i used the ssh command
<keen101> cool.
<Ashfire908> brb
<javaJake> Ashfire908, OK, in that terminal, type in "ssh <username>@<server IP or address>" and hit enter. (Replace <> stuff of course.)
<javaJake> Ashfire908, OK
<xhrit> -yawn-
<pbureau> Question, Anyone know how to test the sound for AC97 Intel, Alsamixer is seemingly set right, and looks like drivers are loaded but no sound is coming out, any help appreciated
<Ashfire908> javaJake,  i need to use port 5000
<javaJake> Ashfire908, Ah, OK
<javaJake> Ashfire908, "ssh <user>@<server>:5000" I think... lemme try....
<astro76> ssh -p 5000
<javaJake> astro76, thanks
<javaJake> Ashfire908, so that makes it...
<Lindar> Hello hello.
<javaJake> Ashfire908, "ssh <user>@<server> -p 5000"
<javaJake> Ashfire908, scratch taht
<javaJake> Ashfire908, "ssh -p 5000 <user>@<server>"
<javaJake> Order matters I think. :P
<astro76> it does :)
<javaJake> Lindar, hey
<ConstyXIV> does anyone else have unreadable text in opengl stuff?
<Lindar> Apparently I need something called a 'compiling tool' and I need something called 'kernel headers' to compile a program that I want.
<Lindar> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper. I'm a first time linux user.
<Ashfire908> javaJake: nope. i think it's a problem with eggdrop
<javaJake> Lindar, "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<AThomsen> pbureau: If the alsamixer is set right it oughta work. Are you sure it's set right? Do you have more that one soundcard in your system?
<Lindar> I don't have any physical connection to my router, so no net connection is possible from that computer.
<javaJake> Lindar, or maybe build-essential (without s)... can't remember
<javaJake> Lindar, yea, the LiveCD has everything you need.
<Lindar> oh
<javaJake> Lindar, it'll ask you to put your CD in
<ConstyXIV> Lindar: just get the package from packages.ubuntu.com (ndiswrapper, that is)
<Lindar> So if I put in the live CD and run those commands, it'll find them from the CD instead of trying to find them online?
<javaJake> Ashfire908, OK, firewall issue maybe
<javaJake> Lindar, no, it'll specifically ask you, THEN you put the CD in. :)
<keen101> Lindar, yes.
* javaJake gives keen101 dark looks
<javaJake> :)
<keen101> but only if it's already in your repos.
<javaJake> keen101, Right, I was just thinking of that
<keen101> right?
<keen101> ok. :)
<Lindar> ...wait, is there a package file that'll just install it for me on Ubuntu's website?
<javaJake> Lindar, so maybe the best idea *looks at keen101* is to put your CD in first
<javaJake> Lindar, no
<javaJake> Lindar, well, yea, kind of
<pbureau> AThomsen, humm only one soundcard its a lapto
<pbureau> laptop
<Lindar> I'd still need the headers?
<javaJake> Lindar, but if you do it manually, you get into "dependency hell"
<javaJake> Lindar, with apt-get, you avoid all that because apt-get does it for you
<Lindar> Okay.
<Lindar> I'll go try that now.
<javaJake> Lindar, so if you can't use apt-get, and you MUST MUST MUST do it manually, then consider the next 30-60 minutes used for getting all the packages you need ready. :)
<AThomsen> pbureau: strange. Have you tried googling or searching in ubuntuforums.org on the exact sound card model to see if there are any problems related to that card?
<hzw> evening, can anyone help me with a scanner problem?
<javaJake> pbureau, the first and best way to find your answer is to search a unique part of your error, device name, or something else unique
<timposey> can anyone tell me how to start the Jack audio server
<thedash> anybody good with netcat ?
<Ashfire908> javaJake, i'm connection to myself
<gonzoism> that is a lot of users
<javaJake> pbureau, in this case, searching for your card model name would be best
<gonzoism> i'm in gutsy
<gonzoism> its nice
<hzw> My scanner is recognized by sane and scanimage works, but xsane and kooka do nothing
<Ashfire908> javaJake, *connecting
<keen101> gonzoism, beta?
<hzw> even though xsane recognises the correct backend and device
<pbureau> AThomsen, nah, nothing, been sarching for days...  just weird.. I may just unload all drivers and try OSS.
<Esteth> Could anyone tell me if there is a channel specifically for compositing or graphics problems?
<gonzoism> keen101 tribe 4
<Lindar> oooooh
<javaJake> Esteth, #ubuntu-effects
<gonzoism> keen101 alpha4
<brohken> ok so i think Xorg fails because i have an nvidia card. does anyone know how i can fix it?
<obanneat> beryl problems?
<astro76> Esteth, #ubuntu-effects
<Esteth> thanks all :)
<javaJake> Esteth, #xorg #compiz or #beryl as well, depending on which program you have issues with
<Lindar> When I popped in the CD, a 'package manager' came up. I picked build-essential out of the list, and it installed it for me.
<Lindar> Is there anything else I need besides that?
<javaJake> Lindar, nope
<obanneat> fglrx sucks
<timposey> how do I start the Jack audio server
* Lindar dances!
<javaJake> Lindar, cpp and gpp _maybe_
<Lindar> Yay!
<pbureau> AThomsen,  whats the command to find out the name of hardware ?
<Lindar> cpp and gpp?
<javaJake> Lindar, but only install those if ndiswrapper doesn't compile
<steph_16th> hwinfo
<AThomsen> pbueau: dmesg
<Lindar> Gotcha! *excited*
<keen101> gonzoism, i'm still part noob. I have no idea what gutsy tribe or whatever is.
<WheelDweller> Anyone got time to 'slap the idiot'?  I'm setting up apache(1) with PHP and rendering just doesn't want to work...it must be something simple- fresh install, and all. Been Googling an hour...
<gonzoism> keen101 its like a beta.  its before the beta stage.  :)
<aldin> i wanna compile new tango icons on feisty, i have done build-deps... but i have one error, can someone look and try to help me? (cd /usr/share/icons/Tango/16x16 && /usr/share/pkgconfig/icon-name-mapping -c actions)
<aldin>  /bin/bash: /usr/share/pkgconfig/icon-name-mapping: No such file or directory
<keen101> gonzoism, oh! cool.   how's it workin' out so far?
<javaJake> keen101, gonzoism, it's still in alpha stage. When it becomes Release Candidate, then you can probably grab it without too many problems.
<javaJake> keen101, gonzoism, right now you have a 30-50% chance of crashing something
<AThomsen> pbureau: Are you sure you haven't muted something or turned on coax/optical out or something in alsamixer?
<steph_16th> WheelDweller: did you try #apache?
<javaJake> keen101, gonzoism, AFAIK
<javaJake> WheelDweller, did you modify your APache config to accept PHP?
<WheelDweller> steph_16th: Not yet; installed fresh, shouldn't this "just work"?  :>
<javaJake> no
<WheelDweller> steph_16th: Yeah...
<pbureau> AThomsen,  how do I switch in alsamixer from playback to other status?
<javaJake> You have to tell Apache ".php files get handled by PHP"
<keen101> javaJake, I'm sticking with feisty until gutsy is officially released.
<javaJake> keen101, same here
<AThomsen> pbureau: you mean recording?
<Pelo> pbureau, use the tab key to get to the correct line,  then use the arrows
<javaJake> WheelDweller, #php (or #apache as a last resort)
<rand> how do I setup dual monitors with Fiesty?
<javaJake> WheelDweller, they will know for sure
<pbureau> AThomsen, yep
<gonzoism> keen101   pretty good.  i switched to it trying to get rid of a bug.  its still here.  so it looks like i'll be reporting it and investigating it.   the bug makes my laptop freeze up intermittently.
<WheelDweller> steph_16th: Thanks!
<Pelo> !dualhead > rand  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<steph_16th> WheelDweeller: usually, there's always a part where you got to take a look at the config files, just in case
<javaJake> rand, I've got a link... one sec...
<keen101> javaJake, I was just asking how gutsy pre-beta or whatever was working (even with bugs)
<pbureau> AThomsen, to switch from playback to capture for example
<AThomsen> pbureau: tab
<rand> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> keen101,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<gonzoism> javaJake i'm not afraid of crashing anything...  i'm a long time lfs-er  :)
<AThomsen> pbureau: You can see all controls in the manual: "man alsamixer"
<gonzoism> keen101 its ok to ask here
<keen101> Pelo, be quiet. :)
<AThomsen> pbureau: - but capture is for recording
<eyl> Anyone have time to answer some theme/desktop/driver questions that have been bothering me? PM me please.
* Pelo glares at keen101 
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to install kubuntu-desktop, but hold onto the ubuntu bootsplash?
<keen101> :P
<gonzoism> keen101 it is working good.  i haven't had anything crash.  haven't ran into any bugs except for the one that makes my computer freeze.  had it in feisty too.
<Pelo> Seveas,  please kick keen101
<javaJake> rand, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<martyna> hey ;p
<javaJake> rand, that is an EXCELLENT HOWTO
<pbureau> AThomsen, hummm all where MM hang on a sec
<javaJake> rand, I followed that myself, good stuff
<Seveas> Pelo, why?
<Pelo> cause
<Pelo> he's mean to me
<javaJake> gonzoism, Oh, OK
<gonzoism> ConstyXIV there is a bootsplash howto.  you can install any bootsplash. :)
<javaJake> :)
<keen101> gonzoism, that's good to hear. (except for your original bug)
<Seveas> Pelo, then use /ignore
<keen101> pelo, I'm not being mean.
<Pelo> Seveas,  please
<gonzoism> how do i unignore chanserv ?
<javaJake> Pelo, I vouch for keen101
<Seveas> Pelo, this behaviour only gets yourself kicked
<Pelo> ...
<timposey> Does anyone know how to start the jack audio server?
<Pelo> way to kill my little joke ppl
* Pelo was next gonna say    Seveas  sudo kick keen101 
<keen101> I signed the Ubuntu code of conduct. so, I am not allowed to be mean.
<Seveas> Pelo, not funny. You're wasting my time
<pbureau> humm still no go.. weird
<javaJake> keen101, heheh
<javaJake> keen101, Oooo, I didn't sign.
<olskolirc> im using ubuntu fiesty fawn.  what version of qt-designer do i want?
* javaJake laughes evily
<olskolirc> 3 or 4
<Lindar> Okay, I've run into another problem.
<Lindar> >_<
<fellacious> any way to see which processes are using the network/filesystem?
<javaJake> Lindar, joys
<javaJake> :P
<gonzoism> olskolirc newest version....
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<keen101> javaJake, enjoy your freedom while you can.  *just kidding*
<AThomsen> timposey: "jackd -b alsa"
<Lindar> The thing says I need the windows drivers, and I have them (wgt111t_blah blah blah.exe), but the readme says I need an .inf file...
<Seveas> fellacious, netstat / lsof
<javaJake> keen101, well, I will for as long as I can, but those Ubuntu administrators... they can be pretty persuasive. :)
<AThomsen> timposey: sorry, that's: jackd -d alsa
<fellacious> seveas: omg ty !! 
<Esteth> hmm. update manager is telling me theres an update availible from compiz-core, but it's an update to the same version i allready have, and as such, updating does not dismiss the "YOU SHOULD UPDATE PLEASE!" indicator. How do i manually dismiss it, or say "I dont want this update" ?
<ecaandrew> whats up everyone
<keen101> javaJake, heh. yeah.
<keen101> :)
<Pelo> ecaandrew, our collective stress level
<Xplicit> how do i mount a reiser4 partiton
<ecaandrew> lol =] 
<kiosk> Can anyone name a Free VOIP PC to Phone service
<Lindar> So... my question is: Where do I get this supposed inf file for my drivers?
<Lamego> Esteth, it is not the same version according to the update manager version comparison
<javaJake> Lindar, oh, yea, yeap
<Seveas> Esteth, please pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy compiz-core'
<ecaandrew> question
<javaJake> Lindar, #ndiswrapper
<sarixe> kiosk : skype used to be free... i haven't been able to find a good one since
<javaJake> Lindar, they will know
<javaJake> Lindar, I could tell you, but I'm leaving, so. :(
<kiosk> i heard voipCheap but its not for Linux :(
<Lindar> Thank you. ^_^
<dane> if a comp/laptop runs the UBuntu LiveCD well is it safe to assume that it will handle the install just as well with the driver and everything?
<Pelo> Xplicit,   sudo mount reiserfs /dev/whaever /mountpoint
<sarixe> dane : pretty much
<Seveas> Pelo, you forgot the -t :) (mount -t reiserfs)
<kiosk> sarixe how d you do that: text in red is that a PM
<dane> ok cool, thank you much sarixe
<javaJake> dane, yes, 90% chance everything's good then
<javaJake> dane, LiveCD is _the_ way to test Ubuntu before installing
<sarixe> kiosk : it's just because it has your nick in ot
<Pelo> Seveas, I stand corrected
<sarixe> it*
<javaJake> dane, need I say the only way? :)
<Pelo> Xplicit,   sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/whaever /mountpoint
<Esteth> seveas: http://pastebin.com/d263580b6
<kiosk> oh cool
<keen101> dane, sometimes you have small problems. But, they are easy to fix. (usually)
<Xplicit> mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiser4'
<dane> point well made :p thanks guys :-)
<javaJake> keen101, except for kernel crashes. Darn uncatchable kernel crashes.
<ecaandrew> question: I am trying to use zend to write files to /var/www/html, but it says permission denied? do I have to be logged in as root or what?
<javaJake> Well, I have to fly
<javaJake> TTYL everyone
<Seveas> Esteth, you're using PPA's -- those are unsupported
<sarixe> Xplicit : sudo apt-get install reiser4progs
<sarixe> i believe
<kiosk> sarixe do you need the : colon there?
<AThomsen> Isn't Reiser4 still in the making?
<sarixe> kiosk : no, i just put it in
<Seveas> AThomsen, it is
<Xplicit> sarixe: i already have
<sarixe> o
<javaJake> ecaandrew, no, run "sudo addgroup <yourusername> www-data"
<Pelo> ecaandrew, use sudo before your command
<javaJake> ecaandrew, that will give you permissions to edit /var/www
<Esteth> Seveas: Oh, ok. Was just following the instructions on the ubuntu forums for installing compiz fusion
<Seveas> AThomsen, reiser3 is unmaintained and reiser4 unfinished. Reiserfs is a terrible choice
<Esteth> Seveas: Thanks for the help :)
<ecaandrew> javaJake: what is www-data?
<javaJake> Pelo, ecaandrew no, don't use sudo for www stuff - add yourself to the allowed www users
<Seveas> Esteth, if you want to use compiz, use gutsy. It's in there
<kiosk> sarixe  coolness thanks
<kestaz> how to back from gutsy to feisty ?
<javaJake> ecaandrew, it's a group of users who are allowed to edit /var/www. Simple as that
* Pelo is getting corrected by everyone today 
<sarixe> Seveas : reiserfs is a bad choice? why?
<Seveas> kestaz, you can't
<javaJake> Pelo, sry. :P
<Esteth> Seveas: I didn't know gutsy was even out yet, or if it was stable, or if the beta was open, or anything :P
<sarixe> Seveas : and what's a better alternative?
<ecaandrew> thanks jake
<Seveas> sarixe, reiser3 is unmaintained and reiser4 unfinished
<javaJake> Pelo, your idea was going to work, but it was less secure
<AThomsen> Heh. Was Hans ever convicted?
<javaJake> ecaandrew, there are all kinds of groups on your system, and this one is for /var/www access
<Seveas> sarixe, good old ext3 is good
<Seveas> sarixe, or xfs for some purposes
<Xplicit> Esteth: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ feisty eyecandy  has compliz in the repos
<javaJake> ecaandrew, there's groups for log access, sudo administration, etc.
<javaJake> So, now i"m really leaving
<javaJake> Enjoy everyone
<Seveas> Xplicit, that repo is on crack :)
<javaJake>  /leave #ubuntu
<javaJake> Dang
<frimjon_> Awkward.
<sarixe> Seveas : is reiserfs a horrible choice though?  i mean, i've used it, and there were no troubles
<Seveas> sarixe, I'd rather not used unmaintained and/or unfinished code for important parts of the kernel
<sarixe> true
<Seveas> sarixe, and the problems with reiser I've had... *shiver*
<timposey> Athomsen;  I ran that command and got the following but it still does not work... JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
<timposey> loading driver ..
<timposey> creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<timposey> control device hw:0
<timposey> configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods
<timposey> ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 16bit little-endian
<Seveas> thank god for backups :)
<Xplicit> Seveas: reiserfs is maintained and a supported choice for many distros, linux isnt finished
<timposey> ALSA: use 2 periods for capture
<timposey> ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 16bit little-endian
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sarixe> Seveas : alright then, ext3 it is.  what's xfs good for?
<nickrud> lol
<AThomsen> But is reiser3 really unmaintained - doesn't Suse use it?
<Anlar> AThomsen: suse desided to get rid of it
<Esteth> Xplicit: I'm a complete Linux newb, so i don't even know how to download the right stuff from that repo. I'm probably best to stick with fiesty for the time being
<Seveas> AThomsen, suse ditched it semi-recently
<sarixe> AThomsen : just because it's unmaintained doesn't mean it's unused
<mardi> salut
<Pelo> isnT, reiser in prison or someting ?
<Seveas> sarixe, ext3 doesn't like dirs with many files (thousands) in it
<Anlar> Pelo: no, but might be real soon.
<Xplicit> Esteth: your not changing from fiesty just adding a source of programs
<Seveas> sarixe, performance goes down when that happens, where xfs appears to be ok
<Seveas> sarixe, but xfs has its own problems as well :)
<ecaandrew> javajake: it said this
<Anlar> Seveas: oh, how true. ext3 sucks with large directories. that is why I use XFS always everywhere
<ecaandrew> javaJake: Adding user `andrew' to group `www-data' ...
<ecaandrew> Done.
<ecaandrew> but i stil can't write to /var/www
<Anlar> deleting a file from a directory with 100 000 files using ext3 is painful experience
<sarixe> Seveas : does that include directories with a few hundred subdirectories, with each sub only having a few files?
<Xplicit> Seveas: ext3 is also good for windows compatibility
<ehc> following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626 but apt-get can't find w32codecs anyone know what is up?
<Seveas> sarixe, probably
<ecaandrew> wait
<ecaandrew> yes i can
<ecaandrew> sorry
<ecaandrew> javajake: works
<Seveas> Xplicit, isn't there an xfs driver for windows yet?
<ecaandrew> lol
<keen101> ecaandrew,  just so you know. javajake left the room.
<Xplicit> ive only ever seen ext2
<ecaandrew> oh lol
<sarixe> Seveas : like, one directory, 20 sub, and each of the 20 sub has 10 sub under that, and each of the 10 has like 5 files.
<ecaandrew> =[ <-- noob
<F00BaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34213/
<keen101> Buck_Rogers, I used to love that game.
<F00BaR> can anyone help with that please
<Seveas> sarixe, neh, that's no problem at all
<sarixe> ah
<Anlar> sarixe: that's not quite bad. worse are single large directories.
<Esteth> Xplicit: Ok, so having a non-working compiz-fusion working, how would i get a working compiz-fusion from that repo?
<sarixe> right
<muszek> hi... anyone got a dell laptop?  I just ordered inspiron 1720 (wiping windows right away - I just need a big screen than 1420N's) in USA and need to know how AC adaptor's socket looks like before I receive it (in Europe).  is it like this?  http://muszek.mine.nu/temp/power1.jpg .  I'm talking about this socket: [laptop]  --- [socket - AC ADAPTER - this socket]  --- [wall] 
<AThomsen> timposey: what errors do you get?
<sarixe> i'm outta here
<timposey> seveas:  so can you tell me why I was disconnected from the channel at your request?
<b52doc> I installed Wine and downloaded Day of Defeat but it freezes at the main screen with no buttons or images. Anyone know a fix ?
<Xplicit> o im not sure, didnt know what your problem was, thought you just wanted the lastest version, thats in the repos, whats your problem?
<Anlar> sarixe: ext2 on those large directories is quite cpu intensive if compared to for instance raiser or xfs (because they have done a lot mroe pre-work anyways)
<F00BaR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34213/ - can anyone help with that please
<Seveas> timposey, for flooding. Please don't paste large amounts in here
<Yono> hey
<Xplicit> b52doc: does steam work fine?
<keen101> ecaandrew,  heh. we have all been there. (and perhaps will be there again) :)
<Yono> how can I have conky access my battery information?
<b52doc> Xplicit: works great
<Seveas> F00BaR, please paste the complete dpkg output. You didn't include the actual error
<rsk> b52doc: read the appdb?
<ecaandrew> lol yay :)
<Pingviller> any tips for a good IM that actually can transfer files (and can handle webcam) properly to msn without the 100 bytes/sec-crap? :P
<b52doc> rsk: whats the appdb ?
<Anlar> b52doc: Steam is at gold level I think, it will just work.
<Pelo> muszek, voltage in the usa and in europe aren'T the same it's not just a matter of what the adaptor looks like
<foreman> hey, need a bit of help. Whenever i try to install xubuntu-desktop on either of my g3 imacs they freeze up
<Xplicit> Anlar: he was loosing the argument so hes gone
<rsk> b52doc: application database for wine
<Anlar> Pingviller: MSN live mssenger, on Windows :)
<steph_16th> FOOBaR: look at the mysql doc, there sould be a list of dependencies
<b52doc> rsk: I think so, steam works great, just Day of Defeat doesnt work
<Anlar> Xplicit: what argument lol :)
<driver2> can anyone tell me how can anyone tell me how I can make the single buttons (windows) in the windows list fixed width?
<F00BaR> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34214/
<Xplicit> b52doc: what WM are you using?
<Pingviller> Anlar: go home! :P
<Xplicit> Anlar: that ext3 is the only possible choice for a file system
<b52doc> xplicit: whats WM ?
<Anlar> b52doc: yeah well, Steam is just a p2p client with some extra stuff.. and Steam's support is really different from the games distributed via Steam. :)
<timposey> Athomson:  it just says that MusE failed to find a Jack audio server... MusE will continue without audio support (-a switch)!
<Seveas> F00BaR, looks like you hit a bug
<Pelo> driver2,  right click on one,  check in the properties
<F00BaR> Seveas :(
<muszek> Pelo: I know, but I was told here yesterday that most laptops handle both 110 and 220/230.  take a look at my sister's laptop's AC (also bought in US): http://muszek.mine.nu/temp/power2.jpg notice it says "INPUT 100V-240V"
<zipper> I cant use my mouse in quake3, not even in the menu. It seems to register when i click the buttons though. What could be wrong? Default cfg btw
<Seveas> F00BaR, try dpkg -P mysql-server
<Xplicit> gnome/KDE/XFCE if your on a ubuntu install ill assume that your on gnome
<Pelo> driver2,  sorry right click in the free space to the left of one and check in hte properties
<Anlar> Xplicit: ah :) I'd wish for the ext4 to become better than the previous ones... because ext3 is bad.
<Seveas> F00BaR, try dpkg -P mysql-server-4.1 as well
<F00BaR> root@Jup:~# dpkg -P mysql-server
<F00BaR> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-server which isn't installed.
<F00BaR> root@Jup:~#
<timposey> Athomsen:  it just says that MusE failed to find a Jack audio server... MusE will continue without audio support (-a switch)!
<Steve^> Is there a package to have individual volume control for each program, like in Vista?
<muszek> Pelo: so I guess it will be similar... now all I need to know if Dell's adapters use the same sockets (anyone?  http://muszek.mine.nu/temp/power1.jpg )
<F00BaR> root@Jup:~# dpkg -P mysql-server-4.1 as well
<F00BaR> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-server-4.1 which isn't installed.
<F00BaR> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove as which isn't installed.
<F00BaR> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove well which isn't installed.
<F00BaR> root@Jup:~#
<Seveas> F00BaR, don't paste in here please...
<F00BaR> ah
<F00BaR> sorry
<F00BaR> forgot to pastebin
<F00BaR> wont happen again
<AThomsen> timposey: Strange. If you ran jackd -d alsa with no errors it should be running. Did you try restarting Muse after starting the jack server?
<driver2> Pelo, I dont see an option for it
<Seveas> hmm, looks like the error was early enough in the install process
<Seveas> F00BaR, dpkg -P mysql-server-5.0
<Creed> Need some help regarding an old HP that keeps losing connectivity to the Internet...all local resources work fine when Internet is lost but everything else is fine. I can ping local resources from it, other PC's can ping like Google...just this one machine cant. Ive installed XP, Ubuntu, RedHat etc so its not software...any help would be nice
<driver2> on the size tab it only changes the size of the whole bar
<Seveas> if that also fails: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<Pelo> driver2,  right click just to the left of the letfest most button,  select properties,   second tab
<F00BaR> Seveas remove databases
<F00BaR> ?
<Xplicit> b52doc:  my dod  worked fine on kde/XFCE but that was a while ago and i no longer have it so i cant help sorry
<Seveas> F00BaR, no
<b52doc> xplicit: cool thanks anyways
<driver2> Pelo, on the size tab it only changes the size of the whole bar
<timposey> Athomsen; yes that is when it gives me the message..
<F00BaR> Seveas ok i pressed no
<Pelo> driver2,  hmm , maybe in gconf-editor then , under /apps/pannel
<Pelo> somewhere
<Xplicit> how do i get mount to know the filesytem type 'reiser4'
<F00BaR> Seveas what else do i do
<Pelo> Xplicit,   man mount
<leagris> Creed, you could investigate dmesg and /var/log/messages for what happend when our HP loos connectivity to the net
<Seveas> F00BaR, move /var/lib/mysql to some place safe as backup and do whatever you were originally doing
<erUSUL> Xplicit: well raiser4 is still not widely used maybe the mount in feisty can't work with it?
<Lindar> Hi hi. I've managed to install ndiswrapper and the correct drivers, but now what do I do? How to I make it actually use the wifi card, and how to I make it connect to my wireless router?
<foreman> hey, need a bit of help. Whenever i try to install xubuntu-desktop on either of my g3 imacs they freeze up
<leagris> Creed, espetially look if interface goes down, if it is getting new DHCP lease...
<Xplicit> are there any alternatives to the mount in fiesty
<kiosk> heres a list
<kiosk> Voips
<kiosk> http://www.voipnow.org/2007/04/want_free_voip_.html
<Creed> leagris, its statically assigned an IP so DHCP shouldnt be an issue.
<AThomsen> timposey: Try to install "qjackctl". It gives a graphical control of Jack
<timposey> Athomson: cannot get realtime capabilities, current capabilities are:     =ep cap_setpcap-ep  probably running under a kernel with capabilities disabled,  a suitable kernel would have printed something like "=eip"
<kiosk> but none say if they are linux on this page
<AThomsen> timposey: Where does that come from?
<asdf> how can you convert MOV to MPG or OGG ?
<leagris> Creed, what type of net linke does it uses? Ethernet, wireless?
<F00BaR> Seveas done
<timposey> Athomsen:  I got the above message when I just run jackstart from the terminal
<Steve^> Is there a package to have individual volume control for each program, like in Vista?
<MongooseWA> I'm interesting in buying a Logitech G5 7-button mouse, and I'm wondering if it'll work with linux. It has proprietaty "SetPoint" software that I'm worried about.
<MongooseWA> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10006393
<Seveas> Steve^, no
<Lindar> I've managed to install ndiswrapper and the drivers for my device, but I'm a little lost on what to do after that. Can anybody assist me?
<brohken> is there a way for me to install the latest nvidia driver and then edit the xorg.conf file so it will use them?
<Steve^> Is there anyway to mute flash?
<erUSUL> asdf: check ffmpeg
<Creed> leagris, both heh its connected via wired to a Fonera with OpenWRT which a wireless client to a AP
<Seveas> Steve^, mute all sound (flash sucks when it comes to sound integration)
<F00BaR> Seveas after i moved it do i delete it?
<AThomsen> timposey: The default linux kernel in Ubuntu is not compiled with realtime capabilities (I think). I don't think that's nescecaryy though. Did you try qjackctl ?
<asdf> erUSUL: do you know the command?
<Seveas> F00BaR, only if you're sure you don't need it
<brohken> is there a way for me to install the latest nvidia driver and then edit the xorg.conf file so it will use them?
<Steve^> Seveas, sadly my problem is the flash thing I'm using it interrupting my music. Thanks anyway
<timposey> Athomsen; trying it now
<F00BaR> Seveas i dunno
<Seveas> F00BaR, then just keep it :)
<F00BaR> i get the same error
<AThomsen> timposey: If you are going to use your PC primary for sound production, you could try the ubuntu-studio distribution. I thing that comes with a realtime kernel as default.
<Seveas> F00BaR, why do you specifically want mysql 4.1 (unsupported) instead of 5.0 (supported)?
<jacekowski> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacekowski> thx
<kiosk> Internet calls is also free voip PC to phone but like voipcheap   windows only
<Creed> leagris, i tried with another NIC and another Fonera...even a direct wired connection and it still just loses all connectivity outside my subnet.
<F00BaR> Seveas i dont
<leagris> Creed, when it loos connectivity, can you still join the AP itself?
<F00BaR> i just want this to work
<AThomsen> brohken: try www.albertomilone.com and look for his "Envy" script
<sacamano> Does anyone know the channel for Novell Evolution? I'm having trouble setting up a POP account
<Seveas> F00BaR, then why are you installing it? :)
<MongooseWA> I'm interesting in buying a Logitech G5 7-button mouse, and I'm wondering if it'll work with linux. It has proprietaty "SetPoint" software that I'm worried about.
<Seveas> AThomsen, envy is crap and unsupported
<timposey> AThomsen; All I am trying to do is play midi files and for some reason they will not produce sound
<F00BaR> im not its the actual installer
<Seveas> !envy | AThomsen
<ubotu> AThomsen: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<F00BaR> its a sh installer
<Creed> leagris, yeah its connected and the Fonera itself still has access (ping google.com has a reply, ping google.com from the HP no reply)
<Seveas> F00BaR, then the sh installer is broken
<Seveas> what are you installing?
<AThomsen> Sorry, it just works fine for me :-)
<Seveas> !worksforme | AThomsen
<ubotu> AThomsen: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kane77> how can I turn off the desktop effects when I run certain program and turn them on again after it finished?
<F00BaR> how do i pre-install mysql 5
<Seveas> kane77, in the terminal, run this to disable it: metacity --replace
<Seveas> and to enable it: compiz --replace
<Delirium> hi, i need a special library-file "libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2" but i cant find it on my system. i tried the debian package search to find the package that provides this file but it did not find anything... is there another way to find the package that provides libc6.1 for ubuntu (Feisty)
<Seveas> F00BaR, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<driver2> Pelo, I cant find something :(
<Seveas> !find libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<AThomsen> Seveas: Well, is it better/safer for him/her to compile it from nvidias homepage?
<ubotu> Package/file libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 does not exist in feisty
<leagris> Creed, does the link between the HP and the fonera still work when net is lost?
<F00BaR> ok thank you
<kane77> Seveas, so I should write a script that would do metacity --replace; program; compiz -- replace?
<Pelo> driver2, that,s all I have sorry
<Seveas> AThomsen, safest is to use the drivers from ubuntu's packages
<Seveas> kane77, that's an option
<AThomsen> SEveas: He asked about the latest
<Creed> leagris, yeah, I can access the fonera fine, I can access my home network fully, its just everything outside my home network that stops working.
<Seveas> !commonsense | AThomsen
<ubotu> AThomsen: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<timposey> Athomsen:  I installed the control, now where do i access it?
<Seveas> see last part of that :)
<AThomsen> Seveas: He just asked for the latest - if it's unstable is his problem :-)
<AThomsen> timposey: Just hit Alt+F2 and type qjackctl
<Delirium> ubotu: so that makes it more difficult to find :-(    i hate programms that are only shipped as rpms
<Seveas> AThomsen, that's bad attitude for this channel. We generally don't help people break their system
<Nuxien-Boy> hi dimi
<AThomsen> Seveas: Sorry bout that
<brohken> will the vesa driver work with nvidia?
<Seveas> brohken, yes
<leagris> Creed, I know nothing about what's specific to the fonera. Is the fonera AP the default route and DNS relay for the HP or does the HP have direct acces to outside DSN services?
<bur[n] er> brohken:  it will work, but nv will work better, and nvidia better still
<AThomsen> Brohken: Or the "nv" driver
<kiosk> think I found one
<Creed> leagris, lets try this without the fonera since I still have the issue with a direct wired ethernet connection to my router. I have replaced everything outside the HP itself and even the NIC and OS to no avail...maybe something in the machine itself that's glitchy?
<kiosk> Free VOIP PC to Phone  for LINUX !  :)
<kiosk> http://www.gizmoproject.com/index.php
<Creed> kiosk, :O you didnt know about gizmo?!
<jefisme03_> hi
<kiosk> crap its nt free
<kiosk> the other article said PC t phone was free
<kiosk> only sneaky
<kiosk> but the site says it isn't free period
<leagris> Creed, though the link between your HP and the router still is ok when you loos net connectivity. I guess there are still questions regarding DNS availability. When it loose net, did you try to ping NET IP instead of relying on host names?
<xubu_> how can i upgrade my Xorg in feisty to 1.3
<Creed> leagris, yeah, the IP's do not resolve either so its not a DNS issue...I have several DNS servers running locally too and they can resolve the addresses for the HP, but the HP cant connect to the addresses.
<ehc> should I need w32codecs to play dvds?
<rsk> ehc: no
<Seveas> !dvd | ehc
<ubotu> ehc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Escallion> just libdvdcss
<Escallion> hey guys.  i got the new fdis from here for my dell laptop http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=hal-info.git;a=blob_plain;f=fdi/information/10freedesktop/30-keymap-dell.fdi . restarted hall . i can see them when i run lshal but i m still  atkdb.c codes  in dmesg. I m running hal 0.5.9.1. Does any one know whats wrong ?
<AThomsen> xubu_: What? The latest is 7.2
<reverie> Hi guys.
<brohken> i did it!!!!!!!
<brohken> qahhhhh
<pbureau> question : whatpackage do I need for lncurses to be installed ?
<reverie> Does anyone have any useful guides on getting ubuntu 7.04 working with the Intel X3100 ?
<Seveas> xubu_, you really, really don't want to do that... chances that you break something or your entire system are quite high if you know as little about it as you
<xubu_> AThomsen: i mean Xorg Server 1.3
<xubu_> Seveas: So your telling me i might as well go with gutsy if i want 1.3?
<leagris> Creed, If link doesn't go down for the LAN, I guess there is something on the lan preventing your boox from accessing the net and it is unlikely the HP itself. Another host declaring or trying to declare the same IP would interfere as well
<Seveas> xubu_, that's at least a better option than trying 1.3 on feisty
<ehc> what is w32codecs? I don't need them to play dvds, so what do I need them for?
<leagris> Creed, thow hosts with the same IP on the LAN. Some client connecting the lan, obtaining a DHCP lease with th static ip your HP uses
<Seveas> ehc, wmv/wma and some other codecs
<Pelo> ehc,  everthing else
<xubu_> Seveas: Thanks for the caution
<Creed> leagris, Ive checked most everything I could think of...There all PC's are statically assigned IP's and nothing else has the same on as it. DHCP is disabled so no host should be able to grab a random IP.
<Creed> leagris, I just cant figure it out :( I've changed everything in the HP aside from the mobo so Im guessing its that...Ah well, new mobos are like $20 nowdays :)
<leagris> Creed, does this fonera AP provide DHCP lease for other fonera clients I guess fonera is a free AP providing free NET connectivity to unknown wireless clients
<ehc> Seveas, Pelo I cannot apt-get install w32codecs it says it isn't a installation candidate?
<Seveas> !w32codecs | ehc
<ubotu> ehc: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<brohken> how do i install the nvidia driver and edit the xorg file correctly so it works?
<nblracer> What is the command to start Gnome from command prompt/ terminal
<xubu_> Seveas: Is there anyways i can upgrade to gutsy without a reinstall? id liket o keep all my config
<leagris> Creed, did you try providing another static IP to the HP?
<Creed> leagris, I've disabled the AP function on this Fonera since I got a new Fonera+ which I use to share my Internet...And that AP is on a completely different line (its on Qwest ISP, my home network is on Comcast) so it cant be that.
<Seveas> !upgrade | xubu_
<ubotu> xubu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> nblracer,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xubu_> Seveas: thanks again
<Pelo> I think
<nblracer> thanls pelo
<Esteth> I'm running dual monitors in xinerama, and want to use compiz, but i get this error when i try to "compiz --replace": http://pastebin.com/d4c91a667
<Creed> leagris, yup, tried a few different IP's to no avail
<Pelo> Esteth,  you need to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Esteth> Pelo: OK
<brohken> does anyone know how i can get my wireless to work?
<brohken> i have an atheros card
<AThomsen> brohken: You'll need to use the "madwifi" driver
<Seveas> brohken, that should work out of the box
<leagris> sorry Creed I have no more clue about your problem. Sorry that didn't help.
<asdf> how do you make mplayer the default media player?
<Creed> leagris, heh its ok :) im just tired of racking my own brain thought Id ask someone else
<AThomsen> asdf: rightclick a video-file. Select properties -> Open with -> select the radio button in front of gmplayer
<Pelo> asdf,  you select a video file,  right click   protperties,  open with , select,  repeat for each file type
<brohken> AThomsen, can you tell me how to install it?
<asdf> Pelo, AThomsen: mplayer does not show up in that list
<Oliazk> question for some one with rt2500
<AThomsen> brohken: It should be installed by default. Do you use WPA?
<Pelo> asdf,  there is a button at the bottom for other app
<Pelo> asdf,  you need mplayer installed of course
<osxdude|laptop> Anyone know of a session recorder besides istanbul?
<Ahadiel> osxdude|laptop: recordmydesktop
<Ahadiel> and get the GTK frontend for it
<osxdude|laptop> Ahadeil, what is the GTK Frontend package name for recordmydesktop?
<osxdude|laptop> (wow this is the quietest it has been since I started idleing
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop, it should show up in synaptic if you search for recordmydesktop
<Ahadiel> osxdude|laptop: do apt-cache search recordmydesktpo
<Ahadiel> err desktop** rather
<osxdude|laptop> oh
<Ahadiel> it'll show up as GTK something
<osxdude|laptop> I decided to open Synaptic
<Pelo> ATTENTION EVERYONE,  ALL THE ISSUES WITH FEISTY HAVE BEEN RESOLVED , PLEASE REPORT TO #UBUNTU+1 FOR GUTSY TRANING
<osxdude|laptop> thanks
<osxdude|laptop> Really?
<alvanson> I've got a very odd suspend/resume problem.  Once my system comes out of resume, I get a password dialog, but I can't type in my password (the text box will not accept my input).  I'm using feisty and the nvidia drivers
<alvanson> and compiz
<Pelo> alvanson, several ppl have this problem I think there is a fix in the forum but I am not sure
<lindar> Hi hi. Just a quick question. I'm a first-time linux user running Ubuntu. Right now the max resolution it'll give me is 1024x768, but I'm used to having it run at 1600x1200. Is there any way I can force it to go to that resolution?
<alvanson> Pelo, any idea of a better search string?  I've been looking under "cannot enter password on resume"
<osxdude|laptop> Do you have a wireless device, alvanson?
<JDLimbo> any advice on using ubuntu to watch movies on the tv using s-video?
<Pelo> lindar,  you need to add the extra reslotion manualy to the xorg.conf file,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brohken> anyone can guide me to setup wireless?
<alvanson> osxdude|laptop, yes.
<Pelo> alvanson, suspend password ,   hibernate password
<Pelo> !wifi | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<osxdude|laptop> alvanson, then that is why. It is a bug an  offical bug in ubuntu
<AThomsen> brohken: did you find your driver in the resricted driver manager?
<alvanson> osxdude|laptop, if I disable LOCK_SCREEN in acpi-support, coming out of resume work properly
<osxdude|laptop> When you suspend, your wireless device is virtually unplugged.
<osxdude|laptop> ah
<ehc> If I add http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/all/ to my sources.list should I be able to do apt-get install ubuntu-multimedia-kde ?
<threethirty> hi all
<brohken> i cant see my wireless connections
<rsk> threethirty: let's hope not everybody replies now lol
<brohken> but i do seem to be connecting
<rsk> 1100 ppl in here :D
<Seveas> ehc, no, you should add it as: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas all
<paritosh> my root filesystem is being mounted as readonly. i tried to mount a separate partition as /var but i guess it didnt work
<paritosh> anybody please help
<threethirty> im building a box, just for websurfing, for some one, how do you guys/girls/others think feisty with gnome will run on a amd k6-2 with 184 mb of ram
<AThomsen> brohken: So what's the problem :-)
<rsk> threethirty: pretty bad
<c01100011> how do I install a .cgwdtheme ?
<rsk> threethirty: get a light wm and it should run god
<Pelo> paritosh,  your root partiton is not read only is it root access , you need to use sudo to do stuff on it
<rsk> threethirty: gnome will be laggy
<threethirty> rsk: you think xubuntu will be ok
<alvanson> osxdude|laptop, I fixed the wireless problem (it's a matter of commenting out everything in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Tobysun> Heey Leute!!!
<Pelo> c01100011,  where did you get this theme ?
<rsk> threethirty: maybe, havent tried it
<ehc> Seveas, I did, but apt-get install ubuntu-multimedia-kde but apt says it can't fund the package
<alvanson> osxdude|laptop, still can't type my password.  However, I CAN kill X and switch to different consoles
<paritosh> Pelo, no its mounted as read only. Its kind of messed up now. I tried to mount /var as a different partition but something went wrong. Now I cant boot into ubntu
<c01100011> Pelo, Gnome Look - Scaled Black Mod
<c01100011> it says it's a compiz theme
<keen> whenever i run update manager i keep gettin an error for wine.lowvoice.nl/atp...and so on.  any idea why?
<Seveas> ehc, what architecture?
<rsk> keen: what error?
<Pelo> paritosh, boot the live cd and edit fstab,  I'll give you my line so you can copy from it
<nblracer> IM looking for a way to check my HDD condtion, and check the integrity of the Ubuntu instaltion and sytem files
<keen> rsk: Could not download all repository indexes
<keen> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<francho-d2> anybody knows how tu use skill?
<AThomsen> keen: you must have a line /etc/apt/sources.list
<ehc> Seveas, 7.04 amd 64 x2
<keen> rsk: its only for the wine.lowvoice.nl domain
<paritosh> Pelo, ok thanks
<rsk> keen: right maybe mirror down then
<Pelo> paritosh,  copy wht you need from this line  # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<Pelo> UUID=5c3aad07-eee6-46b2-98d8-98c232bf5469 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<keen> rsk: ok, its been like that for a few days
<rsk> keen: try another mirror
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know why I can't drag songs to change their position in a playlist in Banshee?
<paritosh> Pelo, my UUID would be differnet right?
<Seveas> ehc, apparently that part of my repo doesn't support amd64
<keen> rsk: will do
<Seveas> I should fix that :)
<Pelo> paritosh,  yes,  just  compare and edit , don'T copy and paste
<paritosh> ok
<paritosh> i will try that out
<paritosh> thanks
<Pelo> np
<brohken> ok i got wireless working
<softoninox> hola, alguien habla espaol?
<francho-d2> si
<francho-d2> yo
<brohken> can you guys point me in the right direction to install nvidia?
<Pelo> !es | softoninox
<ubotu> softoninox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<softoninox> hola
<rsk> brohken: yea
<francho-d2> hola
<Seveas> !es | softoninox francho-d2
<ubotu> softoninox francho-d2: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rsk> brohken: use the hardware manager in ubuntu
<Pelo> !nvidia | brohken
<softoninox> alguien cacha de vhcs?
<ubotu> brohken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ehc> Seveas, okay, well I can I take credit that I reported a bug? :)
<Seveas> ehc, only if you file it on launchpad.net/seveas-packages :)
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know where I can obtain the old ubuntu default theme? I kinda liked it, you know, the clearlooks but brown?
<Pelo> softoninox, si necessites ajuda en espanol per favor escribar  /join #ubuntu-es
<softoninox> ok
<softoninox> me voy para alla
<ehc> Seveas, oh I shall do that. Thanks for all your work on your repo.
<niuq> hi i've tried to download some packets from aptitud and this message appears
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> hi, anybody knows why cube on compiz stopped working?
<rsk> kane77: no
<Pelo> kane77,  you need to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<niuq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34223/
<softoninox> no pasa nada en #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> softoninox, english only in here please
#ubuntu 2007-08-19
<Pelo> softoninox, neccesita patence
<softoninox> ok, no problem
<softoninox> only english
<Pelo> we appreciate it
<niuq> hi i have this problem when i m trying to download files from update manager http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34223/
<alvanson> kane77, I just had that same problem
<Pelo> softoninox,  you need to be patient in the other channels they are not as busy as this one, ask your questions periodicaly someone will answer eventualy
<Seveas> niuq, that's an error on the proxy server you are using, Has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<kane77> alvanson, did you manage to solve it?
<softoninox> ok, thanks
<niuq> Seveas: the problem is, i am not using any proxy server
<Andeh> Hi
<Andeh> is there a good speech recognition program for ubuntu?
<alvanson> kane77, only by removing all my dot files
<Seveas> niuq, yes you are :) maybe a transparent proxy server at your ISP?
<Pelo> Andeh, yes, I donT' recall the name , just do a search for speach in synaptic
<mumbles> whats the link for the alternitive install cd ?
<niuq> Seveas: not sure about that... never had that problem beore
<niuq> before*
<brohken> rsk pelo, that guide says my nvidia card should be a restricted driver
<brohken> i don't see it there
<brohken> only my atheros card
<xeer> how can i get the dhcp address of a system?
<rsk> brohken: ok :/
<mumbles> the new install cd dosent work on my ibm thinkpad and i realy dont want to have to go via an old install cd
<kane77> alvanson, on my second computer the cube actualy never worked, here it did, however now (I turned effects off and then on) it doesn't...
<rsk> brohken: then it didnt detect it then, do it the other way
<Pelo> brohken,  then you need to use the binary
<alvanson> kane77, how many virtual desktops do you have now?
<keen> is there a way to minimize evolution mail to the system tray, and not the task bar?
<Seveas> niuq, I'm 99% sure that the server you are downloading from isn't behind a proxy so the problem is on your end (btw, I have no problem downloading that file)
<kane77> alvanson, only one..
<GIn> it seems gnome can not connect to my ssh account on a remote server. When I try to create a new connection, it does nothing. :S
<Ahadiel> kane77:  Therein lies the problem.
<Ahadiel> kane77: You need more than one to see a cube.... (or any shape for that matter)
<Pelo> keen,  not that I know of but you can use an email notifer like gnubiff it can check your accounts periodicaly and let you know when you have an email
<SamWeasley> Hi!
<mumbles> anyone?
<SamWeasley> I have a PMP w/ video
<keen> pelo: i have that but it seems that evolution needs to be open too
<Pelo> mumbles,  anyone what ?
<SamWeasley> 1GB flash + card reader
<kane77> Ahadiel, yep, but if I have more, then it only kind of fades into that.. no cube rotation...
<brohken> guys i dont know what you mean by binary
<brohken> im a noob
<asdf> anyone know how to resize an mpeg using mencoder?
<mumbles> whats the link for the alternitive install cd for kubuntu ? the nomrall install dosent work
<brohken> what do i need to install and how?
<Pelo> keen,  why ?  mine isn'T  , I donT get what the issue is
<SamWeasley> Okay for mounting on Dapper, but on Feisty it mounts and unmounts automatically giving "unsecure remove" on nautilus
<keen> pelo: maybe i'm using it wrong =P
<GIn> any idea?
<SamWeasley> Any idea?
<SamWeasley> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8759505@N03/1150292851/
<kane77> Ahadiel, and by default turning the "Workspaces on Cube" checkbox on gives me only one (while before it gave me 4)
<SamWeasley> This is a photo of the PMP in question
* mumbles tries edubuntu for the laptop 
<Pelo> keen,  right clck on the gnubiff icon in the pannel,  select properties, and setup your emal accounts in it same as it it were anyother mail client
<Ahadiel> kane77: All I can say is set more than 1 virtual desktop.
<softoninox> somebody configuration vhcs ?
<alvanson> kane77, Ahadiel, but when you go to add more desktops, the cube doesn't come back
<alvanson> kane77, at any time, did you suspend or hibernate?
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: What's your question exactly..?
<kane77> alvanson, Ahadiel I GOT it!
<softoninox> somebody configuration dns vhcs ?
<alvanson> kane77, how fix?
<SamWeasley> The PMP mounts and imediately after unmounts
<SamWeasley> with a "unsecure removal" messagwe
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: Why do you call it, "The PMP"?
<ehc> how can I make firefox the defualt browser for all applications?
<SamWeasley> Portable Media Player
<asdf> anyone know how to resize an mpeg using mencoder?
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: So your problem is that it unmounts before you can do anything?
<kkd> does anyone knows of a good 3d cad software that will work in ubuntu ?
<taime1> what is better, a rage pro 128 or an nvidia nforce2?
<SamWeasley> Yeah!
<kane77> alvanson, don't know why actualy but I tried couple of times to set it to 4 desktops.. the cube didn't come back, switched the "workspaces on cube" checkbox on and of (that gave me back only one desktop) and I did it all again and it suddenly showed 4 desktops and they are on cube!!...
<rsk> taime1: nforce2
<softoninox> somebody configuration dns vhcs ?
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: Yeah
<alvanson> kane77, craziness.
<Pelo> kkd, I've been looking for a free autocad replacement for months, no luck
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: Hrm, not sure
<taime1> oh good, then il leave that one in
<taime1> heh
<Sanukode> hi somebody helpme
* taime1 helps Sanukode
<Ahadiel> kkd: try qcad, although I've never used it myself, I've heard good things
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: more strange is, i tried MP3 Players, Pendrives and other PMP without card reader, and any mounted
<kkd> ok
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: all mounted
<kane77> alvanson, hmm yep it is.. but it works now.. (however i have no idea what will i do when it happens next time...)
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: Maybe it's your card reader
<softoninox> somebody configuration dns vhcs ?
<Sanukode> i have a problem with my configuration of sound
* SamWeasley says: sorry by the poor english
<SamWeasley> Sanukode: what's happening?
<alvanson> seems like my no password on resume problem can be solved by turning compiz off
<softoninox> somebody configuration dns vhcs ?
<Sanukode> well, i don't know how i can used my soundblaster
<alvanson> softoninox, somebody might be able to help you if we understood your question
<Sanukode> i don't have sound
<Sanukode> i try with the "alsaconf"
<Sanukode> but ...
<space> hey, can someone help me change the resolution on my monitor in x to 1680 1050
<xeer> my ssh is taking at least 10 seconds to initiate a connection on a local computer, is that normal?
<Sanukode> nothing happend
<keen> pelo: ok i'm sorry i was using a different program...i just unintalled that and installed gnubiff, but i don't see where to start it up?
<brohken> anyone?
<nuked> /server irc.efnet.net
<CharlieSu> I just installed ubuntu server and when i try and do an apt-get of openssh-server it asks me for the CDrom to be put in..  how can I tell it to use the internet instead by default?
<brohken> can you tell me how to install the nvidia driver?
<brohken> properly
<brohken> i dont want to break anything
<softoninox> ok, somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<Sanukode> some body talk spanish
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: some sugesstion?
<keen> pelo: well not start it up, i mean i don't see where to set it for evolution mail...do i need a plugin for it?
<papapep> CharlieSu: comment the cd entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahadiel> SamWeasley: As I said, I'm not sure.
<space> Can someone help me adjust the resolution on my monitor
<space> in x
* JDLimbo wants to put his screen on my tv
<asdf> I want to resize an mpg to 320x240 anyone help?
<Fujoor> papapep: what should one write in sources.list to deactivate that specifik line?
<CharlieSu> papapep: okay.. did that.  is there anything i can do to test now?  when i'm searching apt-cache search svn or subversion nothign comes up..  is this normal??
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: I have the dmesg
<CharlieSu> papapep: do i need to add another repo?
<papapep> just the "#" at the first position
<SamWeasley> I'll paste it on pastebin
<Fujoor> papapep: ah, right, thanks
<papapep> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<papapep> CharlieSu: no, it's in the "normal" ones
<keen> pelo: you still around?
<CharlieSu> papapep: what do you mean normal?  what repo do i need to add?
<papapep> CharlieSu: no one
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34225/
<papapep> I mean
<papapep> I suppose, you've got any, don't you?
<SamWeasley> Ahadiel: my dmesg
<CharlieSu> papapep: there are some in my source.list file that are not commented..  defaults from fresh install
<papapep> CharlieSu: or you just have the cd-rom entry??
<softoninox> ok, somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<rPro|dB}> hello.
<papapep> CharlieSu: then you've got enough. When you do apt-get update it will find what you're looking for
<SamWeasley> asdf: try this
<rPro|dB}> can someone help me with Dual boot?
<alvanson> rPro|dB}, what is the issue?
<rPro|dB}> Ummm my xp won't start up.
<SamWeasley> asdf:  mencoder <blah> -ofps 22 -vf-add scale=320:240 -vf-add expand=320:240:-1:-1:1 -srate 44100 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=550:max_bframes=0:quant_type=h263:me_quality=4 -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=mp2:abitrate=128 -o <foo>
<CharlieSu> papapep: i did that already.. but when i do 'apt-cache search svn' or apt-cache search subversion' nothing is returned
<rPro|dB}> When i select it, it says "Starting OS"
<rPro|dB}> then just pauses
<rPro|dB}> Btw, i install Xp then Ubuntu.
<papapep> I don't know where subversion is, before you talked about ssh, didn't you?
<nickrud> SamWeasley, you do that from memory? ;)
<CharlieSu> papapep: i got SSH installed..  but it used CD to do it
<SamWeasley> nickrud: nope... .bash_history is for this... :P
<SamWeasley> blah is input and foo output
<papapep> CharlieSu: but you first asked how to upgrade ssh from inet. That was what I answered to.
<kaveh> hi all
<papapep> About subversion I don't know in  which repository is. Take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<neztiti> guys how i can empty trash of the root???
<rPro|dB}> alvanson : Can you hlelp?
<rPro|dB}> alvanson : Can you help?
<softoninox> ok, somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<Fuzz> hi guys
<kaveh> i just bought a wireless router , is there any howto to setup wireless netwrk?
<mtx1> anyone here use partimage?
* Ashfire908 is away: dinner
<alvanson> rPro|dB}, what bootloader are you using?
<rPro|dB}> None
<PriceChild> neztiti, root shouldn't ever have trash
<PriceChild> !away > Ashfire_Away
<Fuzz> i have a problem, i have a Medusa 5.1 Mobile USB - headset only i cant get it to work properly
<neztiti> as why i cant empty it???
<Lunis> how do i disable the onscreen keyboard in xfce?
<CharlieSu> papapep: doesn't come up with apt-get install subversion
<CharlieSu> that is the package name too
<Lunis> my cats stepped on my keyboard and activated it >.>
<Fuzz> are there ubuntu drivers for it?
<papapep> well, then you have to look for it :-D
<CharlieSu> poncho1: i only have feisty-security as repos.  what else should i have?
<neztiti> PriceChild: why i cant do it???
<mumbles> have any of you goot any good guides on content filtering
<Anlar> Fuzz: if it's sane it will just work but will be seen as one soundcard that has many outputs.. or if it requires ie. AC3, it will require support for outputing that from the applications :) but they should work, somehow
<kaveh> ?
<Corpsenator> ????
<PriceChild> neztiti, unless you've been using a root nautilus... you shouldn't have any. But if you have, then its in /root/.Trash
<kaveh> i just bought a wireless router , is there any howto to setup wireless netwrk?
<gabrielmonnerat> neztiti: verifies the permission
<Fuzz> Anlar:  its seen as a seperate soundcard?
<neztiti> ok thanx guys i will try now
<papapep> CharlieSu: what does "apt-cache show subversion" show?
<niuq> how can a share files to a mac os x
<GIn> any way to limit the upstream per connection?
<niuq> should i use NFS file system?
<kaveh> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lufis> kaveh: Shouldn't be too hard... are the wireless cards in your pcs working?
<niuq> i am trying System > shared folders > add folder > nfs system
<Aval0n_> hello, I have a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04 I just enabled the nvidia glx restricted driver, and i'm outputting via hdmi, my highest available resolution is 800x600 anyone know how to remedy that?
<Fuzz> Anlar: well the volume button on the cord does work
<kaveh> lufis, i dont know
<PriceChild> !fixres | Aval0n_
<ubotu> Aval0n_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brohken> once i install a driver, i dont need to run it each time i start a pc right?
<Aval0n_> thank you
<lufis> kaveh: Have you hooked up the wireless router?
<brohken> or is that what the xorg.conf file does
<brohken> runs it
<Corpsenator> hi
<Aval0n_> man i just got a wirelss linksys usb adapter working with ndiswrapper
<Aval0n_> what a pain in the ass
<Aval0n_> wusb54gsc
<lufis> !enter | Aval0n
<ubotu> Aval0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaveh> lufis, yes
<firebird619> Could someone recommend a good CD Label Maker program?
<Aval0n_> woops
<CoY> why won
<lufis> kaveh: I don't know the specifics, but as long as the wireless cards in your laptops/etc. is working i think it's pretty straightfoward
<CoY> why won't limewire install?
<Corpsenator> loser
<lufis> kaveh: You could try searching on ubuntuforums.org or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaveh> lufis, but scanning does not find it
<cbs> Allright, a perplexing issue, every time I try to enable nvidia GL driver, my xserver-xorg needs to be reconfigured or it wont start GDM
<cbs> anyone know how I can solve this? I download about 2 months worth of updates, and then it no longer functions properly
<Karti> Hi all, quick script question - If I create a folder with a date eg. 2007-08-18-Backup and its created in a cron job with mkdir $(date -I)-Backup, does anyone know the command to create a tarball file within that newly created folder so I can place my backups in the new folder and not have to move them each night? Many thanks
<SamWeasley> AhadieL;
<SamWeasley> I found the solve
<SamWeasley> http://neonumeric.xooit.com/t2715-ndt1-et-linux.htm
<softoninox> somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<rPro|dB}> Can someone help with DUALBOOT?
<CoY> why do you need windows?
<PriceChild> !someone | rPro|dB}
<ubotu> rPro|dB}: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaveh> lufis, how can i start wlan?
<rPro|dB}> I want windows because my parents do not know how to use Linux
<lufis> kaveh: Dunno, not my area.
<CoY> good reason
<neztiti> i cant guys 2 empty the trash
<DeusEvo> quick question about updates: if I install 7.10 (tribe 4), would I need to redownload tribe 5/final release as a full ISO and reinstall from scratch, or would the update manager take care of that for me?
<CoY> why isn't ubuntu giving you the option to partiion?
<space> can someone help me
<Corpsenator> yes u can in ubuntu
<lufis> DeusEvo: the update manager does that for you
<gas> \join #ubuntu-it
<DeusEvo> awesome, I think I'll dl tribe 4 right now
<space> Can someone help me change the resolution
<DeusEvo> thanks
<CoY> I forget whom wants to dual boot but I thought ubuntu walked you through it
<space> it's acting very strange
<Corpsenator> black guy
<papapep> neztiti: just type "sudo rm /root/.Trash/*"
<neztiti> guys again why i cant empty the trash???
<lufis> neztiti: what happens when you try?
<PriceChild> neztiti, how are you trying to empty it?
<space> Can someone please help me change my resolution? I made it say the desired resolution in the xorg.conf but it still doesnt work after retarting x.
<CoY> does anyone know how to set up my redeon 8500 and my sb live sound card so the drivers work well
<space> It's like its using another xorg instead of the new one
<Sanukode> =(
<softoninox> somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<CoY> space, I would like to know how to change my resolution too
<keen> does anyone know how to set up gnubiff?
<lufis> CoY: what sb live?
<CoY> sound blaster live value
<acke> Hey guys, i just installed ext2 on my usb drive. I used gparted. now my usb drive has root priviliges?! and its mounted with root restrictions. how do i set the sbdrive to have regular user (or no) restrictions?
<CoY> bbr
<rockets> Anybody know how to get gstreamer/totem to play .ram (realplayer) files?
<lufis> CoY: i have that, it works without any problems. what's the issue you're having with it
<x-code> hello
<lufis> !restrictedformats | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x-code> anyone here
<x-code> ?
<neztiti> PriceChild : by the left mouse
<rockets> lufis, yes I've already installed all that stuf.
<x-code> please i need a bit help here
<lufis> rockets: w32codecs, too?
<mmvii> hello x-code
<CoY> i am
<CoY> here
<x-code> hello
<CoY> hi
<lufis> x-code: Ask your question :)
<x-code> i need a gmail chat client
<PriceChild> neztiti, please give a little more explanation
<rockets> lufis, of course. Please don't suggest things if you don't know they work.
<PriceChild> x-code, gaim works fine
<lufis> x-code: pidgin works
<neztiti> lufis: the files stayes there
<Lindar> Hi hi, I'm having some problems. I have previously installed ndiswrapper and successfully got online with a WG111T, but after rebooting, the device no longer shows up in either the network config utility or iwconfig. Anything I've done wrong?
<CoY> you have ubuntu its already installed
<CoY> you may have to add in
<rockets> lufis, that site just suggsets installing the realplayer package. I don't want realplayer.
<PriceChild> lufis, pidgin is not in ubuntu repos so please don't suggest it when gaim works fine.
<x-code> i tried using them but none of them worked
<PriceChild> x-code, no.... they work
<papapep> neztiti: have you tried what I told you?
<PriceChild> x-code, you just haven't set it up correctly :)
<x-code> how do i set it up
<CoY> Gaim internet messenger doesn't work?
<PriceChild> x-code, want me to guide you through getting it done?
<x-code> i wish
<x-code> please
<CoY> more details
<PriceChild> x-code, right in gaim, accounts > Add/Edit
<lufis> rockets: It will work, if you don't have it installed then obviously the files aren't going to play. w32codecs has to be downloaded separately https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x-code> ok
<x-code> and
<lufis> PriceChild: I'm used to gutsy, sorry ;)
<x-code> ?
<rofljohn> alright, i've never use linux before and i just installed linux on an old computer that was able to run windows XP fine, and there are weird lines going vertically down the screen :-x
<rockets> lufis, I know that. I've installed w32codecs
<nickrud> Lindar, did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<PriceChild> x-code, then on the new window, press Add. A 3rd window will appear, and there, I want you to change the protocol to xmpp/jabber - whichever appears
<PriceChild> lufis, tell me about it :)
<lufis> rockets: And you're trying to use totem?
<rockets> lufis, yes. I've instaled it via the medibuntu repository
<PriceChild> x-code, tell me when you've done that.
<dreadh3ad> Anyone have experience in sharing firefox profiles between xp and ubuntu?
<rockets> lufis, yes.
<CoY> x-code add/remove and you should find Gaim under the sounds
<x-code> well i have only jabber
<Lindar> nickrud: You mean modprobe?
<x-code> i dont know
<rockets> lufis, you go try to play a .ram file right now in totem. good luck.
<x-code> where is
<PriceChild> x-code, choose jabber
<Abraxas_> oh..hi...go figure, i gotta turn off autojoin someday
<nickrud> Lindar, you can test if that's all you have to do with sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ; if it works after that add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules to have it automatically loaded at boot
<x-code> i choose
<PriceChild> x-code, different versions swap the two names... they mean the same :)
<lufis> rockets: Have you tried totem-xine?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, I can think of a way to do it with symlinks
<x-code> ok
<x-code> cool
<PriceChild> x-code, so now lets put in your details.
<lufis> rockets: It works for me, actually
<rockets> lufis, no, that would be totem-xine. Then I wouldn't be using totem-gstreamer
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, assuming you can link to fat32 or ntfs or whatever the windows filesystem is on your computer
<Lindar> Err... how do I add it to etc/modules?
<PriceChild> x-code, your username is the bit before the @gmail.com. For me, my username is "pricechild" if my email is "pricechild@gmail.com"
<hypodyne> I need to find a good room on general programming
<Lindar> Do I just copy the folder to that directory?
<brohken> i installed nvidia-glx
<rockets> lufis, I have kaffeine installed with xine
<CoY> did I ever mention how much LUNIX ROCKS!?
<neztiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/d0faacdd6d.png
<rofljohn> anyone help? im assuming its a problem with the hardware
<lufis> rockets: And it works with kaffeine?
<bruenig> !pm | dreadh3ad
<ubotu> dreadh3ad: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<brohken> how do i pull up the nvidia menu once i installed nvidia-glx
<rockets> lufis, haven't tried it.
<Aval0n_> anyone know how to get ac3 passthrough workin in fiesty?
<nickrud> Lindar, no, /etc/modules is a text file; gksu gedit /etc/modules
<PriceChild> x-code, your domain is the bit after your username, this is either gmail.com or googlemail.co.uk if you are in the uk
<lufis> rockets: Then... try it.
<rockets> lufis, kaffeine is a last resort for me.
<PriceChild> x-code, so have you put those in?
<neztiti> PriceChild: http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/d0faacdd6d.png
<onexused> Lately when I plug any usb thumb drive into any usb port on my computer, it mounts, but almost immediately unmounts again.  There's nothing in /dev for the drive anymore, either.
<dreadh3ad> !pm | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dreadh3ad> ahh whats the command to pm?
<brohken> how do i pull up the nvidia menu once i installed nvidia-glx
<lufis> rockets: I don't think a rm decoder exists for gstreamer, you'd be better off with totem-xine
<PriceChild> neztiti, broken
<rockets> lufis, its not a question of "how can I play ram files?". Its a question of how can I play them with totem-gstreamer
<x-code> after that
<x-code> wat do i do
<x-code> ?
<x-code> pricechild u there
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, ubotu is reminding you to not pm
<CoY> sounds like it fdisked your drive
<x-code> ?
<PriceChild> x-code, calm down :)
<rockets> lufis, I tried totem-xine, it doesn't support as many formats. Some movies wouldn't play.
<neztiti> w8????
<dreadh3ad> oh
<CoY> x-code messege me
<lufis> rockets: Have you got libxine-extracodecs?
* mumbles shakes fist at content filtering
<Lindar> nickrud: okay, so I just stick a pointer to the directory in that file?
<PriceChild> x-code, right now put your password in, and select "remember password" if you want that.
<PriceChild> x-code, next, go to the "Advanced" tab at the top
<rockets> lufis, at last a useful suggestion!
<lufis> rockets: Don't be rude
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, for your own sake, it is a bad idea honestly, people can give you stupid instructions in pm, and no one here can see it to tell you how stupid it is
<ROBOTBEE> wooooooo
<rockets> lufis, don't make silly suggestions
<dreadh3ad> haha ok
<PriceChild> x-code, on this page, you want to set the "Connect port" to 5222, and the "connect server" to talk.google.com
<PriceChild> x-code, once that's done, press save and it should all work
<dreadh3ad> ok
<lufis> rockets: You're the one hell-bent on totem-gstreamer for some reason, even though it won't even play what you want
<brohken> how do i pull up the nvidia menu once i installed nvidia-glx
<nickrud> Lindar. No, what that file is, is a list of kernel modules that need to be loaded during bootup.
<CharlieSu> what package has GNU make in it for ubuntu?? i'm trying to install mythtv from source..  and i need to be able to build stuff
<rockets> lufis, Hell bent because I want to play everything within one GTK application. With that application NOT being vlc.
<nickrud> Lindar, just type    ndiswrapper    on the last line, hit enter, and save. Done :)
<bruenig> !info gmake
<ubotu> Package gmake does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !find gmake
<PriceChild> CharlieSu, mythtv is in the repositories?
<ubotu> File gmake found in gnulib, smake
<PriceChild> CharlieSu, have you installed build-essential?
<Lindar> Gotcha.
<nickrud> Lindar, a new line in the file, for clarity
<bruenig> CharlieSu, gnulib
<Lindar> On sec and I'll try it.
<CharlieSu> no thanks
<PriceChild> x-code, so does that work?
<rockets> lufis, Ok I'm playing it with Kaffeine + libxine-extracodecs. "No plugin found to handle this resource"
<dreadh3ad> I have a 100 gig ext3 partition for xp and ubuntu file sharing.  I copied the firefox profile info from my ntfs drive and put it in a folder within the ext3 partition.  I used the firefox profile manager to create a new profile and set it to use the profile within the ext3 drive.  Through the profile mananger launch prompt everything is fine it loads witht he profile i selected.  If i click the firefox icon in the toolbar it loads with the 
<papapep> CharlieSu: http://tinyurl.com/3x9b9m
<lufis> PriceChild: Btw, i ended up just compiling my own version of that package yesterday
<rxKaffee> I've installed nm-pptp package version 0.6.3+cvs20060819-0ubuntu2, but no vpn options are showing up in my networkmanager tray applet(nm-applet)
<PriceChild> lufis, which package?
<rofljohn> can anyone help me quick
<onexused> Lately when I plug any usb thumb drive into any usb port on my computer, it mounts, but almost immediately unmounts again.  There's nothing in /dev for the drive anymore, either.  What can I do to make it work again?
<firebird619> Could someone recommend a good CD Label Maker program?
<x-code> price child
<dreadh3ad> any ideas?
<rxKaffee> when I right click on the applet icon it shows "Enable networking"(its checked), and About, when I left click, it shouws "Manul configuration"
<lufis> rockets: Then I don't know what to tell you, either you don't have all the codecs installed or there's a problem with the media player or movie file, it works fine for me in totem-xine and kaffeine, but not in vlc
<x-code> i have screen name and server
<lufis> PriceChild: libaspell15
<IndyGunFreak> rofljohn: just ask your question... if we cna help we will.
<x-code> i did the screen name
<PriceChild> lufis, never heard of it
<rockets> mm
<rofljohn> alright, i've never use linux before and i just installed linux on an old computer that was able to run windows XP fine, and there are weird lines going vertically down the screen :-x
<lufis> PriceChild: it's the spellchecker lib for pidgin/gaim
<x-code> with the bit be4 the @gamil
<x-code> and the server
<rxKaffee> from the pages I've read online, it should show a variety of availiable connection types when I left right click
<PriceChild> lufis, ooook.... 8-)
<rofljohn> im assuming its just a problem with the computer itself but i dunno
<x-code> is @gamil com
<lufis> :p
<x-code> will it work
<x-code> ?
<PriceChild> x-code, no
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, you didn't finish your statement
<onexused> rofljohn, sounds like what my ancient monitor used to do when the vsync was wrong
<papapep> rofljohn: try typing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the "vesa" graphic card
<PriceChild> x-code, tell me what field you are confused about, "Domain", or "Connect Server"
<john_do1> how do I switch to my usb audio device? it is already in /proc/asound/cards
<acke> how to make /tmp/test write and read for all?????
<PriceChild> x-code, there should be _NO_ "@" symbols in any fields
<cb1> how do I clean up synaptic packet manager from ovsoleted packages
<bruenig> acke, /tmp should already be
<grahamba> Hi - I'd like to switch to Ubuntu, but I store a lot of my data on an NTFS external hard drive. I've read lots of conflicting things when searching for information, on whether or not Ubuntu is compatible with NTFS and able to both read and write to NTFS drives. Can anyone enlighten me as to whether or not this is possible, and if so, perhaps point me in the direction of anything I might need to enable it? Thank you!
<bruenig> cb1, package*
<dreadh3ad> My question is: When i have selected firefox to launch with one specific profile, why will it only laundh with that profile through the profile mananger screen?
<acke> chmod a+rx /tmp/test?
<rxKaffee> cb1: apt-get autoremove
<PriceChild> !ntfs | grahamba
<ubotu> grahamba: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<softoninox> somebody can help me to configure dns with vhcs
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | grahamba
<ubotu> grahamba: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<acke> bruenig: its a hypotetical qyestion
<dreadh3ad> why is the selected profile not my default profile (im trying to share +3000 favorites between xp and ubuntu)
<aguitel> what the best backup program?
<IndyGunFreak> firebird619: did you get a label maker recommendation?
<PriceChild> !best | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<lufis> !ntfs | grahamba
<nickrud> aguitel, sbackup is simple
<firebird619> IndyGunFreak: No, not yet. Do you have one?
<lufis> whoops
<bruenig> acke, well if it already is rw, then the answer is to do nothing or if you wish do: echo "I ask stupid questions"
<x-code> i dont know
<Lunis> grahamba, I have been accessing my external NTFS hard drive in ubuntu for quite some time, both reading and writing, and it works perfectly.
<x-code> how to make it work
<Aval0n_> how do I get ac3 passthrough working?
<x-code> can u like remote login
<x-code> on my pc
<grahamba> Lunis: that's encouraging! thanks
<x-code> and do it for me
<brohken> can someone tell me what nvidia-glx is? how do i install nvidia drivers. i read the guide and it didnt help me
<PriceChild> x-code, No
<PriceChild> x-code, because you don't know me
<x-code> please
<IndyGunFreak> firebird619: only one i know of, is cd-circleprint  it should be in the repos, and of course, you need to configure your printer to get it to work.
<x-code> lol
<PriceChild> x-code, for all you know, I will crack your machine and take control of it.
<PriceChild> x-code, now what are you confused about?
<acke> bruenig: how do i make media/sda7/temp read and writable?
<firebird619> IndyGunFreak: Great, thanks. I'll check it out.
<onexused> Lately when I plug any usb thumb drive into any usb port on my computer, it mounts, but almost immediately unmounts again.  There's nothing in /dev for the drive anymore, either.  What can I so to get it to work again?
<bruenig> acke, what is the fiileystem of that drive?
<x-code> i dont have domian name on the window or username
<acke> bruenig: ext2
<x-code> i have screen name
<PriceChild> x-code, I've explained what you need to put in every field... but if you've missed anything I'll repeat it for you :)
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: any idea?
<bruenig> acke, chmod +rw -R it
<x-code> thanks man
<aguitel> nickrud, i use sbackup but how it works in case of faill de system?
<PriceChild> x-code, is your email foo@gmail.com or foo@googlemail.co.uk ?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, reask your question
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
<Itimad> __________________________
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<x-code> @gamil.com
<PriceChild> x-code, well then your domain is: gmail.com
<Fujoor> how does one see the ip in ubuntu?
<Fujoor> ipconfig?
<Itimad>  <habladora> LA MADRE DE CisNeDoraDo SERA UNA SANTA PERO ESE HIJO DE ................ES LO MAS DEGRACIADO QUE HA ENTRADO EN EL CHAT EL Y LOS QUE SON COMO EL HACEN QUE ESTO NO FUNCIONE COMO TAL MEDIO DE COMUNICACION QUE ES LO MAS BONITO SI LO SABEMOS UTILIZAR
<Itimad>  YA PUEDES IR LLAMANDO AL SEPULTERO PORKE ESTAS MUERTO ESKE ME DAS GANAS DE METERME LA CABEZA EN EL CULO O EN EL DE UN EXTRAO O EN LA PAPELERA TOTAL DE NO VER LA MIERDA KE FORMAS DE PIE VAS A MORIR DEBES MORIR KIERES MORIR Y YO TE VOY HACER MORIR MARIKON JODER JODER ME VOY A PONER UNA SEAL DE TRAFICO EN LA PUTA ESPALDA COLGADA KE DIGA JODETE MARIKON
<PriceChild> fuipconfig
<x-code> ok
<bruenig> Fujoor, local or external?
<neztiti> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnp5.jpg
<Itimad> __________
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Itimad> __________ H E I L
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@76.Red-83-36-27.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<x-code> but i dont have
<Fujoor> local
<Lindar> nickrud: you're beautiful, you're sexy, you're brilliant!
<aguitel> nickrud,how it work in terminal?
<Xplicit> is it possible to get grub to boot a CD ?
<Lindar> It works!
<bruenig> Fujoor, yeah ifconfig
<Lindar> <3
<x-code> a box called domain
<Lunis> Itimad==owned much
<Fujoor> bruenig: thanks :)
<neztiti> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnp5.jpg
<Fujoor> bruenig: one followup question, can i edit so my local ip stays static?
<PriceChild> x-code, its very important that on the advanced tab... your "connect server" is "talk.google.com"
<bruenig> Fujoor, not sure
<nickrud> aguitel, ah, luckily I've never had to research a total restore.
<x-code> hey man it worked
<x-code> :D
<PriceChild> x-code, all working? :D
<Fujoor> ipconfig didnt work
<x-code> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<john_do1> how do I switch to my usb audio device? it is already in /proc/asound/cards
<x-code> thanx man
* PriceChild highfives x-code 
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: i have created a profile within the firefox profile manager with the purpose of sharing favorites between xp and ubuntu.  I copied the profile data from my ntfs drive and stored it on ext3 partition.  I will edit windows to use this profile as default later.  I cannot get my linux-firefox to use this newly created profile as the default profile.  It will only access this profile through the profile manager screen.  How can i make t
<x-code> highfives baby
<x-code> :D
<grahamba> Thanks for your help everyone - much appreciated
<lufis> john_do1: have you got multiple sound devices?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, how can I make
<aguitel> nickrud ,this is a good question
<Lunis> neztiti, it takes more than a picture to ask a question
<Fujoor> sorry ifconfig
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, finish the sentence
<x-code> do u mind if we become friends
<x-code> :D
<neztiti> PriceChild: http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnp5.jpg
<CoY> i want to install limewire but the installer didn't work
<sirjoshimus> hi there, for some reason my ./configure command isnt working
<x-code> price child
<nickrud> aguitel, but sbackup uses a standard method of backups; that's why I chose it. There's a lot of how-to's on the web for restoring a tar rotating backup system
<x-code> ?
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: how can i make this newly created profile the default one?
<sirjoshimus> its saying it doesnt exist as a command
<lufis> sirjoshimus: Are you in the source directory?
<sirjoshimus> yeah
<sirjoshimus> its on my desktop
<sirjoshimus> cd Desktop
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, did you redirect firefox's default to that?
<neztiti> ok thanx man
<nickrud> aguitel, google    tar rotating backup  , that's what I'll do if I ever need to restore the whole system.
<Lunis> sirjoshimus, that's not a global command, it's a command that exists only in certain situations, and must be chmodded u+x to run
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: How do i do that?
<aguitel> ok
<sirjoshimus> i see
<sirjoshimus> im trying to compile pidgin
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, what exactly did you do in the ProfileManager
<sirjoshimus> what would i do for that?
<john_do1> lufis: yes, I have an onboard card and my usb card. I want to use the usb card but even if I switch with egasoundconf-gtk it doesn't change the card in use...
<Fujoor> anyone who knows how to edit so i can have one static local ip?
<PriceChild> !highno | sirjoshimus
<ubotu> sirjoshimus: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<lufis> sirjoshimus: run "pwd" and paste what it outputs
<Fujoor> for ex, 192.168.1.200
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: i created a new profile and had it select the profile data from the ext3 partition
<PriceChild> neztiti, sudo rm -rf /root/.Trash/*
<PriceChild> neztiti, and _STOP_ using a root nautilus
<lufis> john_do1: is the obboard card disabled in the bios?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, ok so use that profile
<onexused> How can I get my usb drives to work again?  When I plug a thumbdrive into a usb port, it looks like it mounts and unmounts right away.  I can't find sdc (which should be the drive) in /dev, either.
<apeitheo> I'm having trouble getting my soundcard working properly. When I plug headphones in, sound still comes out of the laptop speakers (it has an intel hd-audio soundcard)
<sirjoshimus> /home/sirjoshimus/Desktop
<sirjoshimus> /home/sirjoshimus/Desktop
<Yochua> Can anyone help me with getting sound on Tux Guitar pleasE?
<lufis> sirjoshimus: Then you're not in the source directory ;)
<dennda> Hi. Is there any better way to update from Feisty to Gutsy than to edit sources.list and do dist-upgrade?
<papapep> Fujoor: do you have a double monitor icon on your top task bar?
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: There is only one profile there.  It will only load when i use launch prompt from profile manager.  If i use the shortcut on my toolbar it uses the old profile
<lufis> sirjoshimus: is the tarball on the desktop?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, launch it with firefox -P name
<sirjoshimus> yeah
<sirjoshimus> oh crap, i forgot to extract it
<lufis> sirjoshimus: did you extract it?
<john_do1> lufis: no, I would not need to do that with other linux distributions...
<nickrud> dennda, update-manager -d
<lufis> ...Yeah :)
<sirjoshimus> duh, thanks
<lufis> john_do1: maybe so, but it might work
<sirjoshimus> thanks
<dennda> nickrud: this works for unstable as well?
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: do you mean the launcher properties command = "firefox -P name"   ?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, yeah change name though
<dreadh3ad> ok
<sirjoshimus> PriceChild: theres no official .deb for pidgin yet
<nickrud> dennda, yes, the -d is for development version, -c is for new release
<dennda> nickrud: thanks
<sirjoshimus> PriceChild: and pidgin rules, so therefore i must have it, heh
<PriceChild> sirjoshimus, no there isn't. Gaim works perfectly.
<nickrud> dennda, and don't use that word, unstable ;)
<bruenig> new software scares new users
<bruenig> ubuntu is friendly to new users
<dennda> nickrud: yeah. it*s confusing
<Yochua> I need help with getting sound on Tux guitar, please help
<john_do1> lufis: I want to be able to switch between them...
<bruenig> especially in that situation, "I don't understand, where did gaim go and what is this pidgin, linux sucks, I am going back to windows"
<IndyGunFreak> Yochua: does your sound work otherwise?
<bruenig> that is what they would do :P
<Yochua> IndyGunFreak:  Yeah it does
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: still loads with the original default profile
<nickrud> names change everywhere, they'll get over it
<IndyGunFreak> wierd
<lufis> john_do1: And you said you tried configuring it in system > preferences > sound?
<savetheWorld> Is there a list of the apt packages anywhere? with descriptions?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, paste theh command you used
<dreadh3ad> firefox -P shared
<dreadh3ad> shared is the name of the profile
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, run it in the terminal
<kaveh> any one can help me setup wireless
<john_do1> lufis: yes, it doesn't change anything.
<dennda> nickrud: what about packages from inofficial repositories? will it be uninstalled and sources.list resetted? (talking about trevinos compiz fusion repo)
<onexused> When I plug a usb thumb drive into my computer, it doesn't mount, and I can't find it in /dev.  What can I do about this?
<rofljohn> papapep it says the reconfigure must be run as root
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | kaveh
<ubotu> kaveh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: when i do that the profile manager comes up and the default profile is the only one available.  The newly created one is not there.
<bruenig> !repeat | onexused
<ubotu> onexused: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, ok so this shared profile doesn't really even exist
<kaveh> IndyGunFreak, i am reaing it
<papapep> rofljohn: then add "sudo" at the beggining of the command
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: if i sudo firefox -profilemanager the profile does exist
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, sudo? why in the hell are you using sudo?
<papapep> "sudo[space]  the _rest_of_the_command"
<dreadh3ad> because im a noob and dont know any better
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: and that is why sudo is safer than root, if anyone needs an example..lol
<Yochua> So can anyone help with my tuxguitar issue?
<dave5689> hey everybody! i've got a strange problem with the secure shell if anyone wants to help me whisp =)
<ax1s> Hey ..  for some reason ubuntu isn't recognizing my JBOD as 1 disk
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, ok so that is reading a different directory
<ax1s> any suggestions?
<dennda> i'll give it a try. thanks
<dennda> bye
<nickrud> dennda, That I'm not sure about. Based on what policy has been, I'd expect them to be unchanged.
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, that isn't safer
<brohken> someone please help me get my nvidia driver working
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: sudo will keep most users from hosing their system by jut running in root..
<ax1s> why can't ubuntu see my jbod drive .. it's showing 2 drives
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, in fact the sudo here likely leads to confusion, because they don't realize that root has its own configuration directory just like a user has their own configuration directory
<thedash> anybody good with netcat ?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, because they don't even know root exists
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: yah... didn't think of it that way
* nickrud wonders why my screen suddenly went on a 1 minute blanking cycle
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, ok so launch -profilemanager without sudo and make the profile like you did before
<Yochua> Can anyone help me with putting a cutsom soundbank card in Tux guitar?
<ax1s> seriously ..  why isn't my jbod drive showing up as 1 disk
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: i created the new profile and selected that as the default profile but i am getting an NS_ERROR_FAILURE
<GIn> hi
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, what is that
<GIn> can you only prelink firefox instead of the whole system>?
<nickrud> Yochua, you might have better luck at http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/forums.html
<bruenig> GIn, firefox is a pretty static app
<msalacain> i'm having trouble "make"ing anything. i get this error, regardless of what i build: /usr/bin/as: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: componet returned failured code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nslStringBundle.formatStringFromName] 
<Sanukode> hola
<GIn> bruenig, so no way to speed the startup?
<bruenig> dreadh3ad, looks like maybe the name of the directory you gave it isn't sufficient, maybe permission error, check those out
<bruenig> GIn, I don't imagine prelinking will do much good, be like prelinking vlc
<dreadh3ad> bruenig what would the permission error be?  the directory does exist, when i click ok i can still access firefox and utilize my favorites
<bruenig> just stop using windows, this is hurting my head, you are all over the place, I have no idea what you are talking about
<bruenig> format windows, good to go
<dreadh3ad> bruenig: if linux could be used for gaming i wouldnt need windows
<nickrud> rflol, forceful advice ;)
<dreadh3ad> wow i guess hes pissed....
<msalacain> to build stuff, i only need to install 'build-essential' now, correct?
<DARKGuy> poor bruenig
<DARKGuy> must be stressed :(
<lufis> msalacain: you may need additional dependencies, but yes
<dreadh3ad> poor me, im still fucked with this error
<dreadh3ad> lol
<DARKGuy> but that's no way to think either, anybody can have their choose of OS to use -.-
<nickrud> msalacain, and any -dev packages needed for what you're compiling
<DARKGuy> *choice
<rofljohn> papapep it seems like it was set on vesa already
<msalacain> lufis, nickrud- it works on my laptop, but this new system, i try to build anything and i get this error: /usr/bin/as: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<lufis> msalacain: build-essential is installed?
<papapep> rofljohn: ups....then you've got some problems with your monitor...have you got any other more modern to try if it works?
<msalacain> lufis, yes
<lufis> msalacain: what are you trying to compile?
<msalacain> lufis, currently, an ati video4linux driver
<Fujoor> does anyone know how to set a static ip in ubuntu?=
<lufis> Fujoor: do you have a dynamic ip?
<Fujoor> lufis: dynamic local ip yes
<Fujoor> lufis: want to set it to local static
<nickrud> msalacain, try compiling a hello world you know works; if that fails try sudo aptitude reinstall binutils (that contains /usr/bin/as)
<msalacain> nickrud, thanks, i'll try that
<kmak> onexused: try in terminal: cat /proc/partitions
<nickrud> msalacain, that's a big shotgun approach; no skill, big power ;)
<kmak> onexused: will give you a list of all partitions mounted or not
<kaveh> IndyGunFreak, http://rafb.net/p/sepcwJ70.html
<kaveh> i can not start it
<msalacain> nickrud, no such luck: sudo aptitude reinstall binutils
<msalacain> /usr/bin/aptitude: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<IndyGunFreak> kaveh: i'm not that familiar with wireless, i just knew a link to the wiki... can you get on w/ wep?
<nickrud> hah.
<nickrud> ah, heck
<The_Belgain> quick question - should bugs in packages in theubuntu commercial repository go in launchpad?
<msalacain> nickrud, sounds like something is broken
<uygar> is it true command "apt-get install proftp" ? cause it says "so such command"
<kaveh> 10x
<benn92647> hidey ho nieghbourino's
<GIn> lol, I can't write mail using hotmail :D
* Ashfire_Away is back (gone 00:46:42)
<The_Belgain> specifically, this is the vmware-server package...
<PriceChild> uygar, don't use ftp, itts unsecure
<PriceChild> !away > Ashfire908
<nickrud> msalacain, big time. Close that terminal, try another.
<benn92647> ntsf-3G rules!
<kmak> uygar: you must sudo to use that command, but always use aptitude instead!
<msalacain> nickrud, doesn't matter, between reboots its still failing
<Taffy-nay> Hey peepz, i have a missin dependency that apt cant find...and i'm having mo luck with google "librsvg-2.0"...........any ideas where I can find it?
<nickrud> msalacain, not a clue then, sorry.
<msalacain> nickrud, trying apt-get remove/install
<BaD_CrC> what is a good and reliable pcmcia wireless network card for a laptop that works with ubuntu/linux?
<n0dding0ff> How hard is it to eavesdrop on a Linux system compared to Windows?
<PriceChild> Taffy-nay, librsvg2-2
<BaD_CrC> anything natively supported by the kernel
<benn92647> msalacain: have you tried to browse the install disc to see if it is on it?
<kmak> msalacain: ubuntu recommends the use of aptitude instead of apt-get for all tasks
<The_Belgain> any ideas about reporting bugs in the vmware-server package (this is a packaging bug rather than a product bug) - there doesn't appear to be a vmware-server package listed in launchpad....
<sirjoshimus> ah yes, just got pidgin compile and installed
<nickrud> msalacain, the scariest thing was:  1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")") for both aptitude and as, those are totally unrelated programs.
<Ashfire908> PriceChild: chill out. 4 lines over one hour is not a big deal.
<PriceChild> kmak, and where on earth does it reccomend that?
<PriceChild> Ashfire908, Please turn it off :)
<kmak> been all over the internets lately, digg, etc.
<nickrud> msalacain, and if you can't run aptitude or apt-get, that's way out of my league
<Ashfire908> uh, no.
<kmak> aptitude is far more advanced in almost all areas
<msalacain> kmak, is there a major difference?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, um, you might want to reconsider
<Goooner> What file system would Ubuntu like to be installed on? And what file system can I use for a partition common for both Ubuntu and XP?
<kmak> YES aptitude is better at dependancy resolution, system upgrades and resolving conflicts among others
<benn92647> LOL
<ahmadsaifan> Gooner, use Wubi, very easy linux installtion
<ahmadsaifan> googl wubi
<sauvin> Gooner: Ubuntu wants ext3 (but can live with others); your Windows will want NTFS. A separate partition you'll use for exchange bewteen Windows and Ubuntu probably wants to be FAT32.
<nickrud> kmak, but apt-get is getting better; I read a debian email message that apt-get was gonna change to be aptitude like ;)
<msalacain> kmak- ok, good to know, i'll use aptitude instead. never had a problem before this
<io_> ciao a tutti
<Ashfire908> nickrud, let me guess: i'm going to be banned for a week or something over four lines?
<io_> mi serviva un aiuto
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Taffy-nay> PriceChild: I have apt telling me that librsvg2-2 is already installed, but the app i'm installing is asking specifficly for librsvg-2.0, i'm a little confuzzled
<sauvin> !it | io_
<ubotu> io_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<barhom> I finally managed to install compiz-fusion (Im not using XGL, should I? I have 8800gtx card).. however my question is.. where did that dodge effect go from that comes standard in feisty desktop-effects?
<Goooner> sauvin: So FAT32 is good for the common one? Gotcha!
<JimboDeLimbo> there is a script I need to run, but I need to edit it first
<nomic> anyone know if gtk runs on xfce i'm running xubuntu
<PriceChild> Taffy-nay, librsvg2 is in the repos as well...
<JimboDeLimbo> the instructions say "This script, by default, assumes you are running beryl in gnome. If you are running beryl in KDE, comment out the gnome line and uncomment the KDE line. If you dont run beryl at all, comment out both lines."
<io_> #ubuntu.it
<nickrud> Ashfire908, you're not unique, you know. You know the old saw, 'well, if <pickname> can do it, so can I' * 1000
<sauvin> Gooner: caveat: FAT32 does NOT support Windows or Linux style permissions.
<GIn> it would be nice if the gnome-panel has a notification area similar to MS Windows. which you can hide some icons, because they take up all the space on the panel. I don't need to show up constantly.
<benn92647> ok well i am reaady to set up grub to dual but fiesty and windows XP...I have 2 seprate hard drives...my linux is on my SATA and wimows XP is on my IDE what do i tell grub to do
<JimboDeLimbo> what does he mean by comment out
<nomic> ok i know it
<ahmadsaifan> Anyone have fire plug in for Beryl Annotate?
<nomic> it does
<io_> #ubuntu-it
<dmb062082> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk36qmiVBWw
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, #ubuntu-effects please
<PriceChild> io_, /join #ubuntu-it
<hollowlife1987> howdy, is it normal for rssh package not to install rssh_chroot_helper?
<Pici> !offtopic | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Goooner> sauvin: You sure?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: how do you boot them now?
<Goooner> Gahh...
<benn92647> ubotu is a sexybot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a sexybot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goooner> Wikipedia...
<benn92647> LMAO!
<miles800> What function does busybox have during boot, just to load the splash image?
<Fujoor> how does one check available space in the console?
<benn92647> indygunfreak: hey indy!
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: /me is a glutton for punishment.. :)
<sauvin> I'm quite postive. That means you can't establish a "stay_out" directory on your FAT32 partition and expect either operating system to deny access.
<Seveas> Fujoor, df -h
<Fujoor> thanks
<nickrud> miles800, it's like a really stripped down shell
<ahmadsaifan> PriceChild, noone is speaking over at ubuntu effects
<Ashfire908> nickrud: i just don't see the big deal about 4 lines. if it was a paste, fine, but over one hour...
<benn92647> indygunfreak: i dont- linux boots but i need to get into my windows drive
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, then be patient :)
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: hmm, i see.
<sauvin> Apart from that consideration, IMO, a FAT32 partition will afford you the least problems in sharing data between Windows and ubuntu. It's wwhat I do.
<nickrud> Ashfire908, * 1090 at the moment.
<miles800> nickrud: I know what it is, I am just wondering what its function is in the boot process
<sirjoshimus> Why do you guys use ubuntu?
<lufis> sauvin: what do you think of the ext3 drivers for windows?
<sirjoshimus> why not another distro?
<benn92647> indygunfreak: i did it before its really easy-I have my linux on my SATA and windows on my IDE all alone
<Goooner> sauvin: Stayout? I do not intend to install XP on FAT32. Its already installed on NTFS. Im just intending to create a common file system for both OPs.
<PriceChild> sirjoshimus, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Taffy-nay> checking for RSVG... configure: error: Package requirements (librsvg-2.0 >= 2.16.0) were not met:
<Seveas> !compiling | Taffy-nay
<ubotu> Taffy-nay: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: ok, when you installed ubuntu, it didn't detect yuour windows install?
<nickrud> miles800, my bad. I'm not sure, I just liked having it during the install.
<Oliazk> question -- would anyone know why i would not be able to connect to a wireless network with a wep key using rt2500
<JimboDeLimbo> following the directions for a shell script, it says to comment out certain lines if, for example, you aren't running beryl - what does it mean by 'comment out'
<sanzanric> hey anybody have an xorg.conf for the 1420n from dell
<benn92647> indygunfreak: all i do is put one line in grub-windows family ???? and then when grub loads it gives me the option to boot into that
<lufis> JimboDeLimbo: do some lines have pound signs before them?
<msalacain> nickrud, kmak, lufis- thanks for the advice, killed all the packages affected including aptitude, and reinstalled aptitude with synaptic, and then readded everything with aptitude, and my problem went away
<Seveas> JimboDeLimbo, that sounds like a bad shell script -- what is it?
<Taffy-nay> thanks ubotu
<hollowlife1987> is it normal for rssh package not to install rssh_chroot_helper?
<JimboDeLimbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<PriceChild> sanzanric, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh" to get a clean, original one.
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: no.. more than 1 line, but my point is,
<benn92647> indygunfreak-no linux wont give me any options but to boot into it
<Seveas> !find rssh_chroot_helper
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats wierd.
<sauvin> Lufis, I don't know a damn thing about the ext3 driver for Windows. Gooner, as long as you're aware that the FAT32 partition won't support ownership, access control lists and suchlike, as long as you're aware that anything you store on that partition is readable, writable, executable and eraseable by anybody with access to that partition, you'll be FINE.
<ubotu> File rssh_chroot_helper found in rssh
<nickrud> msalacain, wish you'd been able to find out what the problem was, but alls well that ends well ;)
<JimboDeLimbo> lufis seveas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<lufis> JimboDeLimbo: Generally, "comment out" means to put # signs in front of the line so that the software ignores it
<wykis> Hello, I'm new to torrents. I have created a video and am wondering how I could then distribute using torrents - where do I create a torrent, find a tracker and so on?
<kmak> msalacain: good to hear!
<benn92647> indygunfreak: but i have all 3 partions from my NTFS on my desktop! WOOO! thanks to ntfs 3g
<xivulo1> hi, have a weird problem, the suspend from g-p-m/applet does not work but it works from the exit menu. Any idea?
<nixternal> Ashfire908: turning off your away script is not only common curtosy for a heavy traffic channel such as this, but is also a decency in IRC etiquette
<msalacain> nickrud, well aptitude wasn't even executable, so definitely some weirdity there
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<JimboDeLimbo> lufis: what I thought, I was just making double sure
<lufis> JimboDeLimbo: # signifies to the software that it's a comment and not relevant to the application
<Seveas> JimboDeLimbo, that thing's nasty!
<Goooner> sauvin: Im the only user on the computer. That what you mean?
<Ashfire908> nickrud: oh get over it already
<JimboDeLimbo> yeah
<JimboDeLimbo> very hackis
<Seveas> better not use it
<lufis> sauvin: just wondering, i've only tried it once
<benn92647> hackers rule the universe
<hollowlife1987> hmm i did an "apt-get install rssh" and then looked in the /usr/lib/rssh directory and its  not there
<JimboDeLimbo> you think?
<Seveas> JimboDeLimbo, the problem it's trying to solve is solved much better in Ubuntu 7.10 alpha
<sanzanric> no, thats how i screwed up my xorg.conf in the 1st place
<sauvin> Gooner, if you're the only person who ever uses that computer, what I've been saying to you isn't important :D
<sanzanric> but thanks
<PriceChild> Seveas, would it be a shame if that guide disappeared....?
<benn92647> how do you think made linux?..worlds top hackers
<afaik> heh.. liveCD is booting now
<Seveas> PriceChild, not really
<JimboDeLimbo> hm
<Goooner> sauvin: Okidoki. Wikipedia agrees with us. FAT32 is a good system for a common partition in a dual boot environment ;)
<afaik> Dude! That'd be totally sweet if ubuntu works flawlessly on my Sony VAIO, man!
<Goooner> Thanks for the warning tho
<JimboDeLimbo> seveas it's the closest I've come to getting s-video out to work
<benn92647> ok back to me :-P
<Seveas> PriceChild, I wouldn't mind if its author suffered from something nasty
<sauvin> Oh, good, you checked up. You're smart.
<JimboDeLimbo> I'm running 7.04
* ST47 attacks Ashfire908 with a very heavy object
<benn92647> indygunfreak: what do i need to do to grub to let me boot into my other hard disk?>
<nixternal> ST47: no need for attacks, thank you.
<afaik> how well does ubuntu work with.. NVIDIA these days? Multiple mmory card ports? Integrated wireless? DVD burner?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: i don't know to be truthful, /join #indygunfreak  we'll figure it out.
<afaik> Fingerprint reader?
<benn92647> becuase indy can:)
<lufis> afaik: dvd burners work fine
<afaik> (at least it has correctly detected gfx and sound so far) ;)
<PriceChild> afaik, yes to all but the finger print reader which i can't comment on
<Pici> afaik: re: nvidia, yes. re: fingerprint reader, yes, but not out of the box and depends on your hardware.
<PriceChild> afaik, burn a live cd and boot from it to see waht works on your machine.
<PriceChild> afaik, it won't touch your hard drive
<Seveas> PriceChild, iirc I've seen that fingerprint reader "work"
<Oliazk> question -- would anyone know why i would not be able to connect to a wireless network with a wep key using rt2500
<nixternal> Seveas: I have seen the fingerprint reader work up close and personal...it is pretty slick
<Optimus55> hey can someone help me install elisa? i downloaded the tar.gz file to my desktop, how to install now?
<PriceChild> Seveas, "which i can't coment on" :P
<nixternal> and it works in Ubuntu as well
<Seveas> nixternal, nice
<PriceChild> afaik, seveas says it works :) - as I said, burn a live cd and see what works.
<nixternal> iirc it only works on a certain model though which is only available on IBM laptops and I think some Toshiba laptops
<Q_Continuum> Odd.  I tried enabling an external monitor, so I killed restarted X, it didn't like that file, so I jumped over to a terminal and copied my backup into place, rebooted and its now not letting me put it back on my built-in monitor.
<yugi> Hey everyone. i am having trouble installing my new graphic card the evga 8600..
<afaik> my vaio came with vista, which was great at first, but now really really blows and everything crashes
<afaik> heh.. want to hear a funny story?
<ahmadsaifan> Does anyone have a Fire plug in for Beryl Annotate?
<PriceChild> afaik, -offtopic ;)
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, second time. #ubuntu-effects please
<ahmadsaifan> been there
<ahmadsaifan> done that
<afaik> I was at Agile 2007 this week and we were trying to use vmware on our laptops in our session so everyone could do some ruby stuff on linux
<ahmadsaifan> noone shows up
<Goooner> In a dual boot env. Do I boot from Ubuntu partition?
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, "then be patient"
<ahmadsaifan> nah
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to install apps from tar.gz files? somethign like sudo make install.. something something?
<afaik> I commented to some guy that it seems like vista is unstable and he responded "I cannot either confirm or deny that"
<nixternal> ahmadsaifan: patience young grasshopper...it is a weekend and there are a few, unlike me, who have a life :D
<Pici> !compiling | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<yugi> do i have to change my X.org and X server so i can use 8600 gt?
<afaik> when I looked at his conference tag, he was from Microsoft. ;)
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<PriceChild> Goooner, grub is loaded to the "master boot record" at the start of the drive.
<Ashfire908> !enter ahmadsaifan
<ahmadsaifan> huh?
<Seveas> afaik, :)
<Goooner> Thanks PriceChild
<ahmadsaifan> enter?
<Ashfire908> !enter | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> Goooner, your bios reads the first part of that to boot from.
<Dr_Link> ...O_o
<PriceChild> Goooner, its not the partitions but the actual drive
<Dr_Link> Someone made my compuer beep using that special control character.
<PriceChild> Goooner, you "can" install grub to the partitions then do magic... but that's not default
<aguitel> anyone use srestore in the command line?
<afaik> live cd looks fine so far... but how can I setup my wifi and see if it connects?
<Dr_Link> afaik: What kind of card?
<PriceChild> afaik, there's a little icon top right with two computer screens
<nandemonai> Hiya people, I have an old 333mhz/64mb toshiba here that I got Xubuntu onto with few problems. Just curious what I should be looking to turn off service wise to free up as much ram as possible? It's running fluxbox fairly well at the moment.
<PriceChild> afaik, left click it and see if your access point is listed
<Yono> Is there a deluge-torrent repo?
<ahmadsaifan> iS there a easy way to change the Ubuntu Start button icon?
<Yono> It isn't listed in synaptic
<PriceChild> Yono, no, it was removed from the ubuntu repos for feisty afaik. You can still download it from deluge-torrent.org though
<afaik> dude
<yugi> i need help anyone there?
<afaik> this is fscking sweet
<nickrud> ahmadsaifan, not easy, no. You'd need to change the distributor-logo.png(s) in whatever theme you're using
<Seveas> !anyone | yugi
<ubotu> yugi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<afaik> last time I ran ubuntu I had to do a lot of work to get wireless working
<stefano> hi, does anyone know how i can be able to edit the code on etc/modules it doesn't allow me to save it
<ahmadsaifan> arrrrgh
<PriceChild> afaik, what chipset is it?
<Seveas> afaik, people actually work on Ubuntu to solve such problems :)
<Yono> PriceChild, is the .deb from the site working for you?
<yugi> Seveas i got a VGA card..
<nickrud> stefano, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<PriceChild> Yono, I don't use it... but it should work
<PanicByte> power outages suck, power went out, computer just died, need to buy UPS
<afaik> awesome
<afaik> I am connected
<nickrud> stefano, everything in /etc is a system file; you need to invoke admin privileges to change it
<JimboDeLimbo> this looks promising - http://www.notebookforums.com/post1285630.html - care to comment?
<PriceChild> afaik, its good isn't it :)
<uygar> hello. I use "ubuntu 6.06" and i typed "apt-get update" so is it normal when i type "apt-get install vhcs", it says in my apt-cache it does not exist ?
<Q_Continuum> PanicByte, that's why I also use a laptop.  built-in UPS :D
<afaik> if my memory cards work, everything is good to go
<yugi> Seveas: i just got a new VGA card ,and get and error on load up screen
<PanicByte> Q_Continuum, yeah, i'm talking about ONE of my computers
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu is by far the most fun OS I've eve rused.
<Dr_Link> *ever used
<PanicByte> my gaming rig (windows box, figures)
<afaik> I'll wipe that bastardized vista  off my laptop for good
<Q_Continuum> PanicByte, ah.  Yeah, get a UPS.  You'll love it.
<Seveas> yugi, do you get a gui or a blue screen with text?
<JimboDeLimbo> afaik gparted worked for me
<nickrud> uygar, you can use packages.ubuntu.com to see if it's in the repos
<PanicByte> whatever, need to puter anyway, gaming rig getting old
<afaik> no more 20 minute startup with 10 "Host Services has stopped responding and been shut down" everytime I boot ;)
<Pici> uygar: That package doesnt exist in dapper.
<PanicByte> afaik, order a thinkpad without an OS, save moneys
<ahmadsaifan> do i need anti-virus for ubuntu? Or is it safe like a MAc?
<Pici> !virus | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kmak> Oliazk: you may need to set your wifi card to the correct mode
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<Pici> ahmadsaifan: short version: its safe
<yugi> Seveas, blue and red screen with X server and X.org error i think
<afaik> is there some tool included so I can see if the 3D capabilities are used?
<ahmadsaifan> link to a goodd a/v maybe
<afaik> on my nvidia card?
<stefano> thanks nickrud
<PriceChild> afaik, they aren't installed by default
<kmak> Oliazk: in terminal 'sudo iwpriv <interface name> authmode 1
<yugi> Seveas, i just got the 8600 gt evga
<Seveas> yugi, hit <ctrl><alt><f1>, log in at that screen and run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> afaik, if you install to your hard drive, then go system > admin > restricted driver manager
<Maban> i have a problem trying to install ubuntu.  it comes up with this at 15% progress http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34241/plain/
<uygar> pici, how can i install "vhcs" then ?
<stefano> how do invoke the priviliges (if it helps i am the administratior of the computer)
<Seveas> yugi, ubuntu sometimes fails if you switch video card brands. That bug is being solved for the new version but the instructions I ave you should get Ubuntu working again
<afaik> memory cards work
<afaik> FSCKING SWEET
<Seveas> afaik, bye bye vista?
<Seveas> :)
<afaik> oh yeah.. I am fed up with it
<Pici> uygar: I dont know... Looks like that package doesnt exist in any Ubuntu repos, for any version.
<nickrud> stefano, by using sudo on the command line for a text command, or gksu for a gui command.
<Oliazk> kmak: yeah i get invalid command authmode when i do that
<PanicByte> Maban, were you accessing windows files when you installed? (were you using the LiveCD install?)
<afaik> I had a presentation at the conference Friday that had to have no slides because my laptop crashed big time when it started
<Maban> yes livecd
<PanicByte> hmmmmmm
<fr500> is there a way to make a SDTV  work as a good primary screen? text is almost undeadable on my TV
<nickrud> !sudo > stefano (see the pm)
<PanicByte> is windows currently on the computer??
<kmak> Oliazk: what is the command you entered?
<Goooner> Shit. I did Gparted on XP partition. Got an error message. Then when creating a new partition, there wasa map with lost + found. THink Im screwed?
<afaik> dude... I have 2gigs of ram and vista makes it feel like I have 512 or less
<Oliazk> kmak: sudo iwpriv ra0 authmode 1        like you said to do
<yugi> Seveas, the instruction about hitting ctrl atl f1 and sudo? one should work on getting it working?
<GigaClon> fr500, its not going to work
<Goooner> oopsi... Something bad happened...
<barhom> I dont get this, on ubuntu when I try to mount an NFS the mount command simply freezez
<barhom> it doesnt finish
<stefano> ok cheers
<fr500> GigaClon: i'm always gonna get this crappy text?
<barhom> I can see that the nfs server is accepting the mount though,
<nickrud> Goooner, only if there's something in there; all ext2/3 partitions have a lost+found directory
<PanicByte> afaik, i know, now i have to deal with vista machines, and it drive me crazy, stupid vista, makes my life harder
<Goooner> Oh, okay
<Pici> fr500: The resolution on a SD tv is nowhere near the resolution of a computer monitor
<kmak> Oliazk: hmm...and you already have the wep key entered, 'sudo iwconfig ra0 key <wep key>' ??
<Goooner> But XP got pissed at something...
<afaik> heh.. I mean I'm not normally a windows basher really... but this new laptop had vista and started good, but got progressively worse ;)
<Goooner> Perhaps the ext-3 part.
<Oliazk> kmak: yes i have entered the key i have also disable the security and tried connecting like that and it works it jsut does not want to work when i secure the connection for some reason
<fr500> Pici: what about an HDTV with a VGA port?
<Pici> fr500: Thats would work.
<kmak> Oliazk: that's very strange. not sure why iwpriv will not let you set authmode. it must be set to 1 for wep to work, iirc
<Oliazk> kmak: is there anything else i could try to see if iwpriv works with the rt2500 (stupid anoying card arg)
<uygar> does anybody know how to set "vhcs panel" up ?
<fr500> Pici: i should get monitor crisp image right?
<boyam> !ati
<Pici> fr500: Yep
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fr500> guess i'll go out shopping with my laptop and try for myself
<kmak> Oliazk: not sure about that. my roommate has a similar card and it works fine. wish i could help!
<Pici> uygar: What is vhcs?
<afaik> well... videos on youtube seem to run rather fluidly, so I think the gfx card will be no worries
<richard> has anyone ever installed jackfield
<fr500> Oliazk: what card?
<Oliazk> kmak: so far with ubuntu i have had the most lucky and unlucky
<richard> if you have i need to know how to install it by svn
<uygar> pici, "virtual hosting control system"
<Oliazk> fr500: rt2500 one of the ralink cards
<Oliazk> grr so anoying it will connect in stupid windows but i dont want to use windows for what i am trying to do
<richard> i need help installing jackfield. i want to run dashboard widgets on ubuntu
<stefano> sorry for beeing a pain but what i am trying to do is add a line with "cx88_dvb" in /etc/modules, what exactly do i have to do
<Pici> uygar: There isnt a package, you're going to have to do this manually.  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=4651666 should get you started.  I can't vouch for the accuracy of that though, I just found it through a quick google search.
<SmashCat> Hi, anyone know if there's a way to revert back from Ubuntu 7.04 to 6.10?
<Pici> !downgrade | SmashCat
<ubotu> SmashCat: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<SmashCat> Pici: Ok thanks - looks like another reinstall...
<RancidLM> hey all, i have a core duo processor, how do i specify a app to use a specific processor for the most part it looks like im using just CPU 0  but i would like to have virtual box run on CPU 1, suggestions please?
<revilodraw> help! i think i may have installed kubuntu onto the same partition as xp... now when i boot computer i get 'load needed dlls for kernel'
<richard> does anyone know how to put apple dashboard widgets onto linux
<revilodraw> rancidlm: do u have both processors working?
<afaik> okay.. the deed is done... ubuntu is installing ;)
<afaik> I'll wipe out WoW, but I needed to quit playing anyway
<PriceChild> afaik, many people get wow working under wine
<revilodraw> richard: there are quite a lot of pages dedicated to making linux look like osx (dont know y u would want to) search google
<Optimus55> how do i navigate to the desktop from cli?
<PriceChild> Optimus55, cd ~/Desktop
<GigaClon> Optimus55, cd Desktop
<zenmonk> is there a way I can run chkdsk from linux?  I am using it to recover data from a hard drive with bad sectors, I have to use ddrescue since there is not enough free space to recover it to the same disk
<RancidLM> revilodraw: and if i do a  sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo it shows em all (both 0 and 1) but if i do a gnome-system-monitor i can see everything is using cpu 0 but for virtualbox i would like it to use 1
<GigaClon> assuming you just open a window
<Optimus55> ah Thanks!
<richard> is there a irc channel i can go to find out how to run dashboard on ubuntu
<RancidLM> revilodraw: err yes
<PriceChild> richard, and dashboard is?
<SmashCat> Looks like 7.04 breaks the nvidia modules for the 6 series and above. They could at least warn people that if they upgrade to 7.04 they'll have to use the command line on their 500 dollar cards ;-)
<richard> apple dashboard, you know, the widget engine on mac os x
<xbooze> hi all
<revilodraw> rancid: so gnome system monitor only shows one cpu in use?
<PriceChild> richard, never heard of it.... maybe because its for osx and not ubuntu?
<Dr_Link> does TASM come with the development essential package in Ubuntu?
<kmak> richard: haha, you're funny
<xbooze> i'm totally new to linux
<xbooze> and using ubuntu now
<richard> theres a program called jackfield that can run dashboard widgets, and im trying to figure out how to install it
<Dr_Link> I'm trying to assemble .COM files for my low level OS.
<xbooze> I downloaded the NVIDIA drivers
<xbooze> but how the hell do I install them ?
<xbooze> lol
<PriceChild> xbooze, what card do you have?
<Vorian> what's the dbus fix for gutsy gsku upgrade?
<xbooze> it's a .run file
<Vorian> :)
<PriceChild> Vorian, #ubuntu+1 ;)
<SmashCat> xbooze: Did you get the drivers from the nvidia website?
<xbooze> Nvidia 6800GT
<revilodraw> help! i think i may have installed kubuntu onto the same partition as xp... now when i boot computer i get 'load needed dlls for kernel'
<PriceChild> xbooze, don't use the ones you downloaded
<Vorian> aye PriceChild, sorry :)
<PriceChild> xbooze, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<PriceChild> xbooze, and use that to install them
<SmashCat> PriceChild: The nvidia drivers in latest version of ubuntu don't work (fails to load driver modules)
<ehc> I have a partition that is mounted by default but as a user do not have access to it. what should I change the settings to in my fstab?
<kmak> richard: cool, didn't know such a thing was possible. looks like you will need to compile that, however
<PriceChild> SmashCat, they work... just not on newer cards
<SmashCat> xbooze: If you get those drivers working that you downloaded, let me know!
<xbooze> ok thx :
<xbooze> :)
<xbooze> I want to let beryl work hehe :D
<richard> well theres a svn available for jackfield, but i dont know how to install it
<SmashCat> PriceChild: They don't work on my year old 6800. Funnily enough they were working in 6.10
<Hadron> ehc: man fstab
<taime1> whats a good dock for ubuntu that actually works in feisty?
<richard> this is why im on here right now, figuring someone on here has heard of it, and has used it
<kmak> richard: thread on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431176; looks like a bit of trouble to get working
<Blauhaut> is it posible to install x86 ubuntu to 64x computer
<PriceChild> Blauhaut, yes, works fine
<taime1> works great, actually
<Blauhaut> so what will be the diffrent ?
<Hadron> Blauhaut: less bugs from bad C programming which dont work in 64 bit registers ...
<PriceChild> Blauhaut, nothing...?
<PriceChild> Blauhaut, well....
<Blauhaut> okk PriceChild  thanks
<richard> well i heard that it can work with feisty though
<PriceChild> Blauhaut, if you've got 64bit ubuntu on 64bit proc... openssh, databasing and video encoding will be marginally faster... but nothing much overall
<ehc> Hadron, the user option allows me to mount it. while mounting it give me permissions to read and write?
<lindar> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell latitude, but every time it goes to install it, I get some sort of I/O error.
<PriceChild> but depensd who you believe
<PriceChild> bah
<kmak> richard: do you have experience with svn? apparently the developer has said not to use the tarball anymore
<xbooze> one quick question again hehe I downloaded a file with .sh extentsion how do I install it ? ( damz windows fucked me up lol :p)
<kmak> richard: if you can get it going, more power to you sir
<RancidLM> revilodraw: any suggestions?
<richard> well im not gonna use the tarball, i was gonna download it using svn
<SirBob1701> I just installed xserver-xgl but now my nvidia dual montior settings don't work and nvidia-settings say's i'm not using the nvidia-xorg any help?
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, why are you using xgl with nvidia?
<kmak> richard: good luck!
<SirBob1701> PriceChild: for compiz
<SirBob1701> with no xserver-xgl compiz-fusion was crashing
<SirBob1701> do i not need it?
<afaik> loluh oh.. I have a problem.. when I try to install and use the entire disk, "The ext3 filesystem creating in partion #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, I'd suggest you forget whatever you're doing... then use system > preferences > desktop effects
<afaik> anyway to get around this?
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, that enables compiz
<Hadron> ehc: you know how to manually mout it for read and write?
<SirBob1701> compi-fusion
<SirBob1701> is what i was installing
<SirBob1701> someone here said use xserver-xgl
<patrlck> hi
<Goooner> When I try to install Ubuntu to ext3, it tells me, "No root file system is defined"
<patrlck> I had a HD crash and now it my FS is read-only
<PriceChild> Goooner, make sure your main partition is set to "/"
<Goooner> Oh sorry, nvm
<Hadron> if so type "mount" and look at the mount properties.
<ehc> Hadron, not off the top of my head. but I could look it up. I want it to automatically  allow my user to read it.
<patrlck> I tried mount -o remount,rw / but I get this error : mount: block device /dev/disk/by-uuid/48b73949-d3f8-439b-a079-80d188753d7b is write-protected, mounting read-only
<afaik> oh duh.. my disk was mounted, so it couldnt partition it
<Hadron> the defaults are for "rw" for ext3. e.g UUID=7dbc023b-6777-4dc5-8bac-23c3908d00ca  /home                    ext3         defaults                            0  2
<SirBob1701> PriceChild: also desktops-effects crashed anyway
<lindar> "Buffer I/O error on device FD0, logical block 0." is the error I keep getting when I try to install ubuntu on my Dell laptop. What does that mean?
<Goooner> Do Ubuntu create a swap partition buy itself on an ext3 partition? Or is that something I have to think about?
<SmashCat> SirBob1701: Are you using 7.04?
<PriceChild> Goooner, no, you need to make one yourself
<Oliazk> WOOOOT THANKS WICD MANAGER THINGY
<Goooner> What file system should I use?
<Oliazk> or not
<kaveh> hi all
<Oliazk> hmm oh well seems to be working
<MC2TS> i have a sound card problem  cant find any drivers for sound blaster...
<kmak> Oliazk: you got it?
<kaveh> any one can help me wih wireless pleas
<SmashCat> Hmm, looks like there's loads of people that have found the nvidia cards don't work with the recent ubuntu updates. Nice quality control ;-)
<Oliazk> kmak: yeah  i put in wicd and rebooted and it seems to be working now
<ldz420> I got an error when trying to compile php from source I wanted to know which forum should I post my error?
<Anlar> SmashCat: it's not Nvidia's quality control, but the kernel core developers' personal vendetta
<Oliazk> now to get my nvidia card worked out again
<kmak> Oliazk: awesome! I'll remember that
<gottatrieit> Hi, folks. Can someone help me with partitioning?
<PriceChild> hey Goooner,
<Oliazk> seems to be taking its time doing pings though
<PriceChild> Goooner, its up to you to decide how to use the space you have
<Oliazk> not sure why
<Goooner> lol
<PriceChild> Goooner, you only need up to a Gb of swap though most probably
<PriceChild> just to be safe
<Goooner> Oh, okies
<Goooner> Thanks man
<SmashCat> Anlar: Yeah, I meant the kernel, not nvidia ;-) Sucks - no wonder people say Linux isn't ready for the desktop - if my Windows machine dropped to text mode after an update I'd throw a fit!
<Oliazk> seems to be some packet loss for some reason
<Goooner> Sorry for spamming you
<Oliazk> trying to ping google anyway
<fr500_> Goooner: setting /home in amother partition is a good idea tho
<taime1> is there a good docker for ubuntu?
<fr500_> docker?
<PriceChild> Goooner, when you install windows, make sure you use fat32 if possible instead of ntfs
<gottatrieit> fr500: That's what I want to do, can you give me some advice?
<Goooner> What file system to use for swap partition?
<PriceChild> Goooner, swap
<theron> evening all.  I'm trying to help fix a friends ubuntu computer remotely.  I've asked my friend to enable remote desktop sharing.  I can connect to the remote desktop, I can see the screen paint and the mouse cursor move, however there is no screen refresh.  Does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<Goooner> Ah! FOund it!
<yugi> Seveas, it didnt work
<psycardis> is anyone familiar with pulseaudio?
<ldz420> but it be better to drop the error in a ubuntu fourm or php forum?
<taime1> theron: is he using beryl?
<Devo> How do I get the GTK+ library? Do I use apt-get install?
<theron> taime1: he's using compiz
<taime1> theron: thats it
<taime1> theron: he needs to turn it off and use metacity
<fr500_> gottatrieit: basically you need about 10-20gb max for the os
<theron> taime1: really? that simple?  will do.....
<PriceChild> Devo, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<fr500_> gottatrieit: so do a partition about that size with mount point /
<taime1> theron: 3d window managers dont work over vnc
<Devo> PriceChild: If I do that will I be able to use GTK+ functions in my C programs?
<fr500_> gottatrieit: do a swap partition of about 1gb and the rest an ext partition with mount point /home
<gottatrieit> fr500: I've got a 40gb hd on the machine I want to resize on.
<PriceChild> Devo, hopefully
<fr500_> taime1: you need xvnc and disable xdamage extension
<taime1> i see
<fr500_> gottatrieit: resize? windows?
<Devo> PriceChild: What does the sudo mean? Why not just apt-get?
<taime1> well, this is a quick fix for his application
<Oliazk> crud i hat packet loss
<fr500_> taime1: but performance suffers a lot
<PriceChild> !sudo | Devo
<ubotu> Devo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<theron> taime1: are they developing remote viewers that do?
<buntunub> hi im trying to install xubuntu on an old laptop and whenever i load up the cd it seems to lockup at the point where the desktop loads any help?
<Devo> PriceChild: Thanks.
<elite101> the new ubuntu? Ubuntu 8.06 - Haughty Husky
<gottatrieit> fr500: No, ubunut 6.06. I've got it all setup, but I want to repartition /home to a sererate partition.
<DARKGuy> guys..
<taime1> theron: fr500_ said that you can use xvnc without the xdamage option
<theron> taime1: got in all is working, thanks
<fr500_> theron: you need xvnc and disable the damage extension
<Oliazk> well kmak i am experiencing 33% packet loss or more
<kaveh> i root@kaveh-laptop:/home/kaveh# ifconfig eth1 up
<kaveh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<elite101> is there a 8.06 ubuntu commingout? : Ubuntu 8.06 - Haughty Husky
<yugi> can anyone help me.i am change my ATI x300 VGA to and EVGA 8600 gt and my only issue is  X server
<BigMac> Hey, how can I change the network ubuntu initially tries to connect to on start up?
<theron> fr500_: thanks.
<Flannel> buntunub: try the alternate CD
<taime1> theron: but i would rather use metacity over vnc anyways
<fr500_> gottatrieit: hmm best way should be to use gparted i guess
<Flannel> elite101: no.  It'll be 8.04, and yes, it will most likely be H H, but it might be I I
<kaveh> any one can tell me what is wrogng?
<buntunub> alternate cd?
<fr500_> get the gparted live cd
<kmak> Oliazk: Isn't wireless just a fucking joy :-)
<elite101> mhm
<buntunub> is that an internet install cd?
<Flannel> buntunub: yeah.  Its instead of the DEsktop CD, which is a liveCD, the alternate CD drops you straight into an installer
<Oliazk> kmak: only with this damn card it is
<Flannel> buntunub: no, but there's an internet install CD too
<kmak> Oliazk: maybe check your routing (route -n) make sure everything is correct
<gottatrieit> I've downloaded a tutorial to do it, but it skips the part of resizing the partitions. How is that done?
<buntunub> i see Flannel
<theron> taime1: I just want him to see what I'm doing so as I talk to him, he can understand and do it next time :)
<kaveh> some one pl
<BigMac> Hey, how can I change the network ubuntu initially tries to connect to on start up?
<Oliazk> kmak the laptop i am using right now is having no problems what so ever and it can only use wifi but its madwifi
<buntunub> my only problem with that is limited insternet access right now
<nickrud> Flannel, why would it skip H?
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, could anybody help me set up internet sharing through my wireless card to my laptop? I know I have to use firestarter but I don't know how to set up both computers.
<Flannel> nickrud: because of Hoary
<taime1> theron: man i do exactly that literaly everyday for my buds
<yugi> i am having trouble with my X server
<DerangedDingo> BigMac: System > Administration > Network, right?
<elite101> wow it must get pretty flooded in here u have like 1076 ppl in here xD
<nickrud> Flannel, ah.
<Meroigo-laptop> Is there a way to start Remote Desktop before a user has logged in? it's annoying when I have rebooted the server because of an update, via VNC on another computer, then the server restarts but I can't connect again... I must connect a keyboard and maybe a screen if I want too see what I type, to the server, and login with my user. THEN the Remote Desktop service starts...
<BigMac> DerangedDingo: Then?
<Flannel> nickrud: no idea if they will or not.  But we were wondering if they would skip G too, because of grumpy.  But H is more likely (however small) because it's a real release.  I doubt they will skip it though.
<fr500_> gottatrieit: you can't resize mounted partitions
<frederific> I've put my old ubuntu server HDD into a new machine (the old one died on me), and the network card isn't working. It works if I boot off the liveCD, and I know it needs the tg3 driver module (which is loaded). How do I tell ubuntu to use the tg3 module?
<gottatrieit> fr500: I've got gparted, but I can't get it to work. Do I have to shut down completely, then reboot? It doesn't work if I just reboot. I can't open up any of the menu to resize the hard disk.
<JDLimbo> ./autogen is giving me an error message
<kmak> Oliazk: gotta run...best wishes!
<DerangedDingo> BigMac: I'd assume you'd just check the box next to the network you'd like
<gottatrieit> Oh! So I would have to do a complete re-install then?
<Oliazk> k thn
<fr500_> gottatrieit: you can resize
<nickrud> Flannel, if they were to be consistent, they'd need to fill the gaps before moving on :)
<fr500_> get the gparted live cd
<JDLimbo> ubotu pastebin?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500_> and boot from the cd
<Oliazk> any one know what the command to start wicd is? cause i been using a link
<theron> score one for the ubuntu channel, next question.......  When the live cd ran, it detected a wireless device that required a restricted module.    after installation, that isn't an option now in the restricted drivers window, how do I rescan my sytem to check for hardware using ubuntu tools?
<JDLimbo> !pastebin | JDLimbo
<msalacain> gottatrieit, are you running gparted as root? (sudo gparted)
<theron> or and it worked on the live cd as well.
<gottatrieit> No, just inserting the cd and rebooting that way.
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, could anybody help me set up internet sharing through my wireless card to my laptop? I know I have to use firestarter but I don't know how to set up both computers.
<Rafa> hola a todos
<Flannel> nickrud: right.  That's what I'm thinking.  If they go from G to I, it'll cause more issues than just duplicating H
<taime1> Rafa: hola
<Rafa> hola hermano taimel
<fr500_> gottatrieit: ?
<gottatrieit> Yes, fr?
<nickrud> Flannel, as long as they pick a decent adjective, I don't really care what order. Consistency, little minds, all that.
<yugi> Seveas, it didn't work
<southafrikanse> hello. Is there anyway to reinstall Xorg from the beginning?
<kaveh> some one help me plz ---->http://rafb.net/p/GfmzIc42.html
<afaik> oh not good
<PriceChild> southafrikanse, why'd you want to do that?
<fr500_> gottatrieit: will you get gparted
<PriceChild> southafrikanse, reinstalling doesn't reset your configurations
<afaik> video looked perfect on the live CD.. I just installed and now it's all funky looking
<taime1> southafrikanse: you can reconfigure it
<PriceChild> !xconfig | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<fr500_> gottatrieit: i'd do a backup if i was you
<afaik> colors are mismatched
<gottatrieit> fr500: Are you saying I should run gparted in terminal?
<Rafa> saludos a cualquiera que quiera ayudarme , quiero emular algunas aplicaciones, y lo logro pero los combos box son peque;os no me permite escribir
<frederific> !es | rafa
<ubotu> rafa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RancidLM> can some one please help me, i have a core duo system linux sees both cpu's but is only using CPU 0 is there a way i can specify a app to use the second cpu  OR have the kernel auto balance what CPU to use?
<gottatrieit> msalacain: Are you still here?
<afaik> hmm.. I'll wait until booting finishes... probbaly just  a setup thing, it selected the lowest color for X or something
<deluxe> hi
<afaik> where can I edit this?
<nickrud> RancidLM, are you sure about that? uname -a will print out some info; is SMP in there?
<nickrud> RancidLM, um, i reread you, nm ;)
<southafrikanse> PriceChild, I installed compiz-fusion, when I restarted X it went to the command type and I could not start again. I reconfigured Xorg by always pressing OK
<fr500_> gottatrieit: no
<fr500_> gottatrieit: there is another distro called gparted live cd
<frederific> How do I tell ubuntu to use the tg3 module (I've changed NIC)?
<fr500_> gottatrieit: google for it and download the cd and burn it
<RancidLM> nickrud: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP
<fr500_> gottatrieit: then boot from there
<afaik> where van I modify the number of colors used by X without being forced to edit the config????
<nickrud> RancidLM, yeah, I realized what you were really asking and have nothing worth saying about it, sorry
<taime1> gottatrieit: distrowatch.com has the fastest and easiest download mirror for almost ANY distro including gparted
<RancidLM> nickrud: np :)
<Rafa> some body may helpme please , when i use msn 7.5 on wine the combos box   user and password dont letme write...
<bryanwithay> hola
<Pelo> afaik, I donT' think you can do it without editing x
<southafrikanse> I want to reset Xorg from the start. Anyway besides reconfiguring it?
<taime1> Rafa: porque no usa gaim?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Aval0n_> can anyone point me in the right direction to get my spdif sound working?
<Aval0n_> I heard I need ac3 passthrough
<Pelo> Rafa,  I think you need to ask the #winehq ppl about that
<yugi> i need help configure my X server
<Pelo> yugi,  anything specific ?
<jamie> anyone got skype working with pulse and ltsp?
<yugi> Pelo. yeah EVEA 8600 gt
<kaveh> some one help me plz ---->http://rafb.net/p/GfmzIc42.html
<macaholic> how do i remove sessions from the "options" at the login screen?
<Pelo> yugi,  is that a nvidia card ?
<yugi> pelo, yes
<Pelo> kaveh,  please give us a short summary of your problem
<Pelo> yugi,  did you install the restricted drivers or the propriatary binairy drivers yet ?
<kaveh> pelo ,eth1 can not come up , it is my wifi card i get this -->SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Rafa> taimel : gain no es tan vistoso como los msn y amsn me ha dado problemas lo instale pero no inicia no sube taimel
<ehc> in  firefox  I sometimes click on  a link and it downloads the content and changes the url, but the page stays the same until I resize. Someone  on #firefox (on irc.mozilla.org) said he had seen a bug report for it. but I am wondering if there is a fix
<yugi> Pelo, i didnt install anything yet
<theron> When running the live cd, the restriced modules app successfully discovered and allowed me to configure my wireless card.  I was hardwired at the time however when I ran the installation.   Upon rebooting after installation, my wireless card is not detected in the restricted modules app. is there a way to rerun the detection piece of that app?
<Pelo> kaveh,  repeat that for the channel periodicaly , personnaly I can'T help
<yugi> Pelo. installed the VGA but i got the an x server error which disable x server it self and GMD
<Pelo> yugi,  start with looking in menu > system > admin > restricted driver see if any drivers are available for your card
<taime1> Rafa: ah.. pues, pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<kaveh> Pelo, thanks
<taime1> Rafa: buena suerte
<yugi> Pelo, just my old ATI card
<Pelo> yugi,  ok then do this from the command line,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    use the vesa driver , then boot the gui and do the restricted driver bit
<afaik> this is ghey.. the liveCD could connect to the network with my wireless card, but it seems to have issues now that I installed... it cant make the final connection when I try to connect
<afaik> perfect
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | afaik
<ubotu> afaik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<afaik> firefox will not start either
<afaik> WTF
<tjedi> hallo!
<taime1> afaik: lol
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  it's ok he spelled it corretly, it's not offfensive
<taime1> afaik: i didnt hear you use any fould language either
<taime1> foul*
<tjedi> can someone tell me how to burn/convert .daa-files in ubuntu??
<yugi> Pelo, i got this
<uygar> how come i can overcome "proftpd.conf" error after installation
<yugi> Pelo, Package `xserver-xor' is not installed and no info is available.
<yugi> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<yugi> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<yugi> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xor is not installed
<Pelo> tjedi, daa are cd images right ?
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: How so?
* Oliazk curse you packet loss curse you and curse you stupid rt2500 wireless card
<gottatrieit> fr500: I got shut out for some reason. I guess I hit disconnect w/o realizing it.
<afaik> sweet no applications start
<tjedi> Pelo: yes - but i think it it a windows-format ...
<uygar> how come i can overcome "proftpd.conf" error after installation. it give an error about proftpd.conf error etc..
<Pelo> yugi,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg      you were missing a g
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,   ghey is lame,  not the same as gay
<JDLimbo> can anyone help me set up xrandr to allow my svideo out to my tv
<yugi> Pelo, opp's O.o
<gottatrieit> fr500: Are you saying I should shutdown completely and restart my computer with gparted mounted?
<Devo> Where is GCC usually installed?
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: It's not in the dictionary.
<afaik> good grief
<afaik> just work :(
* afaik cries
<Pelo> tjedi, for a window app, I can'T remember which one , start with googling the extension for the native app, then look for a linux equivalent
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  it is fairly recent american slang as I undersand it
<JDLimbo> or at least point me in the right direction
<frederific> How do I tell ubuntu to use the tg3 module for eth0? (I've changed NIC)
<Flannel> Devo: it doesn't matter, it's in the path.
<yugi> Pelo, can you help with this couple of parts
<fr500_> gottatrieit: no
<tjedi> ok
<afaik> any reason I cant just run terminal even?
<fr500_> gottatrieit: there is another linux distro called gparted live
<Pelo> yugi,  which part
<southafrikanse> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<southafrikanse> . What is this? VGA, ATI, newport, S3 or other?
<yugi> Pelo, Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  
<yugi>   devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        
<yugi>   bus-specific format.                                                      
<yugi>                                                                             
<yugi>   Examples:                                                                 
<fr500_> gottatrieit: you should download it, burn into a cd and reboot with the cd on the drive
<yugi>                                                                             
<yugi>    ISA:1                                                                    
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<BigMac> DerangedDingo: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  I would say vga
<DerangedDingo> BigMac: yea?
<southafrikanse> Pelo, why?
<gottatrieit> fr500: Yes, that is the one I've got  on a disk, version 3.something.
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  intel is vga I beleive
<Devo> Flannel: What path?
<Oliazk> question -- anyone use the rt2500 card and experience packet loss?
<SmashCat> ls
<Anlar> southafrikanse: it's Intel. :) entirely its own thing. :) and quite good.
<gottatrieit> fr500: I've tried that. Once it boots up, I've tried  to enter the menus at the top of the screen, but they are all greyed out.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ghey definition 5,
<yugi> Pelo, Video card's bus identifier
<Goooner> 2 Q's: Do I need to format the swap part? Do I need a mount point for swap part?
<Pelo> yugi,  don'T paste in the channel if over three lines
<Pelo> yugi,  if you don'T know pick the provided default
<southafrikanse> Anlar, but Xorg doesn't have Intel as an option
<gottatrieit> fr500: Do I highlight the partition I want to change first?
<barata> anybody uses loquendo
<Anlar> southafrikanse: it is "i810"
<yugi> Pelo, okay
<southafrikanse> Anlar, thank you
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: "it serves its purpose in the mind of the homophobe-in-denial."
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, there you go :)
<SmashCat> Think I'm going to try bulding the kernel from source, then building the official Nvidia drivers against it to see if it's Ubuntu's screw-up, or the 2.6.20 kernel
<gottatrieit> fr500: I've got to go. The wife is nagging me to take my medication. lol (she's driving me batty!) Thank you  for you help.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: pretty much right on - the italicized part is even better.
<jamie> Please has anyone got skype working with pulse. I have tried padsp skype? No joy just sees the sound card in the sever.
<yugi> Pelo, For the X server to handle the keyboard correctly, a keyboard layout      
<yugi>   must be entered.  Available layouts depend on which XKB rule set and      
<yugi>   keyboard model were previously selected. ?
<JDLimbo> need help
<yugi> pelo, US?
<JDLimbo> setting up xrandr to allow my svideo out to my tv
<SirBob1701> how do you enable xgl in the nvidia 100.14.11 drivers on a desktop?
<Pelo> yugi,  what ever you are using,
<Evilbadwrong> How do I give myself permission to extract a zip file to a directory?
<tonyyarusso> SirBob1701: #ubuntu-xgl
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, sudo; but where what and where?
<theron> ok what's the quickest way to determine what wireless card is in a computer, but dosen't have modules built for it?
<superkirbyartist> If I uncheck "Access external storage devices automatically" from user privileges, the user has no way of accessing them?
<Evilbadwrong> So I would just put sudo in front of the path to the directory in the terminal?
<superkirbyartist> Guys?
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, sudo is the first word in the command; it elevates the rest of the command to sudo privileges; I'll send a link
<yugi> Pelo,  X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default:
<nickrud> !sudo > Evilbadwrong
<Evilbadwrong> Thank you, nickrud
<Pelo> yugi, yes
<SmashCat> SirBob1701: You have to build the kernel from source I think (Ubuntu probably don't supply the source of the exact kernel you're using), then just run the installer. That's what I'm doing at the moment, as the Ubuntu Nvidia installer is broken.
<sk0t> question for anyone, my friend has a dual boot xp and ubuntu... when he restarts to go into Ubuntu from XP, his network card doesnt find the connection... but if he shutdown, and waits for a minute, he can boot into ubuntu and use the network fine... any ideas
<superkirbyartist> Guys?
<Devo> How do you search for files?
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, be very cautious about untarring a file into a place that requires admin privs, you should probably ask about it
<SirBob1701> SmashCat: actually i think i need to nvidia-xconfig --composite --render-accel --allow-glx-with-composite --add-argb-glx-visuals
<sk0t> Devo, you can use 'locate filename' in terminal
<superkirbyartist> DO YOU NEED SUDO PRIVILEGES TO MOUNT AN EXTERNAL STORAGE DEVICE?
<Pici> !caps | superkirbyartist
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, sometimes wwe don't know or we missed the question,  goign guys does nothing
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, yes
<Devo> sk0t: Thanks.
<Evilbadwrong> nickrud: I'm trying to install the patch for open arena, but it won't let me extract it to the Open Arena directory.
<sk0t> Devo, no problem.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  you need sudo tomount anyting that is not usb
<astro76> sk0t, I know XP and linux do different restarts, I notice with XP the memory check doesn't come up, whereas with linux it does
<SirBob1701> testin
<astro76> sk0t, so maybe windows is doing something funky to the card and not fully restarting it
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, how do you block usb storage devices?
<sk0t> astro76, do you think there is an option for that or something?
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, is this something you need to compile? That is, do the instructions include the word   make   in them?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, not sure , check in the forum , or maybe you need to make a group for it
<Devo> Should my GTK+ library be located in /usr/include/gtk ???
<astro76> sk0t, I'm thinking you might just have to shutdown then power back up when going from windows (I doubt the wait was necessary)
<Evilbadwrong> nickrud: No...it's a .pak file that the instructions say just to place in the base Open Arena directory.
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, ok, that's a relief :)
<Evilbadwrong> nickrud: So, theoretically I can just sudo the path to the directory and then extract, yes?
<SirBob1701> not that
<sk0t> astro76, I will have him do that... I am not sure his issue, I am a relative Ubuntu n00b, so I am still learning myself...
<xalspaero> oh hey, im a ubunutu noob:  I somehow managed to kill the bar at the top of the screen
<xalspaero> nay idea how to get it back?
<Rick1> anyone help me out with ubuntu 7.04?
<xalspaero> anay*
<xalspaero> any*
<Pelo> xalspaero,  right click the bar at the bottom  add a new pannel, move it to the top ,  right lcick on it , add to pannel and add the stuff you want to it
<Pelo> Rick1,  we need specific quesitons
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, the easiest way would be cd <pathtoopenarena>   then sudo unzip <pathtopatch>
<Rick1> well I have it all installed on my hard drive when when i go to run it i get this
<Rick1> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda4" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Rick1> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<Evilbadwrong> nickrud: Ahhh...ok. Thank you!
<superkirbyartist> Guys, can I change applications, such as Terminal or Firefox, to require administrative privileges?
<Pelo> Rick1,  you need to install again I think , kernel panick is not good
<nickrud> Evilbadwrong, np :)
<Rick1> I've installed it several times now
<xalspaero> very nice
<xalspaero> thanks
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  will anyone be allowed to use this computer ?
<xalspaero> pelo
<Pelo> xalspaero,  no problem
<Meroigo-laptop> I cannot use a VNC client to control my server when no one has logged on to the server.
<Floid> Is there a recent overview of what one should expect to work/be broken on amd64?
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, the guest account cannot mount usb/cd/floppies/etc., cannot browse Internet, cannot use terminal, cannot use modem.  Only Rhythmbox and games.
<Pelo> Floid,   flash, nvidia and ati drivers and java6 apparently
<Meroigo-laptop> That's pretty stupid if I had uplated it that needed reboot, and want to controll it again :/ then i must insert a keyboard and screen (if i want to see what im typing) int he server.
<Devo> When I try to install GTK+ with apt-get it tells me this "libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version."
<Meroigo-laptop> can you make Remote Desktop be enabled when no one has logged in?
<aidan>  /lastlog aidan
<aidan> odd
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  I'm not to hot on permission stuff,  searching inthe forum would probably give you loads of info
<Geek_> Meroigo-laptop: thats the nature of VNC. i'd suggest SSH(cli) or FreeNX (graphical) to fo it
<Curs0r> where can I get more fortune modules?
<Geek_> *do
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, what groups does your guest account belong to?
<superkirbyartist> The proprietary games are Veggietales Dance x3 and Dance Praise.  Open source games include StepMania, Planetpenguin-Racer and others.  And the jukebox is self-explanatory.
<Pelo> Curs0r,  fortune website
<superkirbyartist> Nickrud, I don't know.  Not sudo.
<Meroigo-laptop> thanks i'll try freenx out..
<Curs0r> ty
<Devo> What does "libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version." mean?
<Floid> Hmm, I guess the next question is 'how painful is it to switch to 64-bit on an existing 32-bit installation?'
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, do groups as yourself, and groups as your guest. Compare
<Pelo> Devo,  means that you it won't let you install it again unless you force it
<superkirbyartist> Nickrud, is unchecking "Enable automatic mount of external storage" enough?
<Pelo> Floid,  it's a clean install
<Devo> Pelo: So that means I already have it? Where do I find it?
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, usermod -G group1,group2,group3 guest will add your guest to those groups
<Pelo> Devo,  you already have it  , it is being used,  why do you need to find it ?
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, not unless your guest belongs to the plugdev group as well
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I installed a little mod to firefox through the terminal that made the radio buttons look better in ubuntu. But it's broken firefox somewhat, making text overflow beyond its borders (in the GUI) and not modifying cursors when the mouse hovers over text boxes and such. I'm running ubuntu 7.04, do I need to modify something or just uninstall firefox?
<xalspaero> does ubuntu come with gcc tools bundled?
<Meroigo-laptop> i have no sound card in my server so when I for example do a gksudo gedit <file> in the terminal, many errors from ALSA... :/ i still can do the stuff I want to, but it's pretty annoying.
<xalspaero> i mean, can you compile c/c++ code with ubuntu right "out of the box"
<Meroigo-laptop> can I like disable all sound related things in the system? :S
<Pelo> xalspaero,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Meroigo-laptop> i tried disable sound.. and i tried uninstall ALSA with synaptic but then like 300 MB of ubuntu-desktop was removed XD
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, he needs to be in these groups at a minimum, and the names tell you why :) dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev
<superkirbyartist> All right.
<superkirbyartist> We'll try things out.
<superkirbyartist> Nickrud, can I make a file require sudo privileges?
<superkirbyartist> Such as, the terminal?
<superkirbyartist> And the menu editor?
<superkirbyartist> Why?
<HHP2K> !enter | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SirBob1701> anyone else using the nvidia 100.14.11 drivers?
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, so he can use the modem (dialout) the cdrom (cdrom) pluggable devices (plugdev) etc
<Pelo> Meroigo-laptop,  ubuntu-desktop is jsut a meta package used for installation,  everyting is it,s dependency, removing it does nothing
<superkirbyartist> HHP2K what do you mean?
<superkirbyartist> Nickrud, I don't want him to use it, so I don't add him in those groups?
<superkirbyartist> And for what he can do, I add him in that group?
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, exactly, that's how you control what people can do on your computer.
<Meroigo-laptop> nevermind that. gedit, openoffice and a million other things blahablaha was removed when I on some alsa packet selected to remove all...
<Goooner> Should the swap part have the same mount point as ext3?
<HHP2K> superkirbyartist: Don't
<HHP2K> do
<HHP2K> this
<HHP2K> all
<superkirbyartist> NickRud, Thank you?
<HHP2K> the
<HHP2K> time
<superkirbyartist> NickRud, Thank you!
<HHP2K> keep it on one line
<superkirbyartist> Sorry
<superkirbyartist> man
<superkirbyartist> Just kidding!  '-'
<HHP2K> :P
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, you haven't gone back to windows yet?
<nickrud> superkirbyartist, heh, I liked the question mark!
<Pelo> Goooner,  swap as no mount poing
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, no.
<Goooner> Oki thx
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, that's unfortunate
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, you like windows?
<ConstyXIV> does amarok have DAAP support?
<superkirbyartist> Amarok supports oggs, mp3s and dvds.
<superkirbyartist> Ask in #kde and #kubuntu
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, no but its like when you are trying to convince people to join your side and then a stupid obnoxious idiot joins your side and you would just rather have him on the other side even though your goal was to convince people to come to your side, you know what I mean?
<Lunis> does anyone know how to disable an onscreen keyboard called "Keyboard" in xfce?
<bruenig> Lunis, I have never seen this "Keyboard" and have been using xfce for quite some time
<bruenig> Lunis, how to launch it?
<superkirbyartist> And my (apparent) side is?
<Lunis> bruenig, have your cat step on your keyboard... that's how i launched it, or rather that'
<Lunis> that's how my cat did
<theron> When running the live cd, the restriced modules app successfully discovered and allowed me to configure my wireless card.  I was hardwired at the time however when I ran the installation.   Upon rebooting after installation, my wireless card is not detected in the restricted modules app. is there a way to rerun the detection piece of that app?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  don'T feed the bruenig
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, what's wrong?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to add the debian repos?
<m0u5e> i want to get audacious 1.3.2 and its proving to be near impossible to find
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows what songs are on life?
<astro76> m0u5e, that's not something you want to do
<ShockSMX> if i install ubuntu using "guided - use entire disk" for partitioning, will that kill my xp install or be able to dual boot?
<m0u5e> astro76: why not?
<HHP2K> ShockSMX: probably kill windows.
<SirBob1701> are the nvidia 100.14.11 drivers crap?
<ShockSMX> so i have to go with Manual?
<astro76> m0u5e, any repo you add needs to be specifically for your version of ubuntu
<Devo> How come I can't write to /usr/include ?
<ShockSMX> or Guided - use largest continuous free space
<HHP2K> ShockSMX: latter sounds good
<superkirbyartist> m0u5e: sudo apt-get install your-mom
<superkirbyartist> m0u5e, that's a joke.
<Pelo> ShockSMX, if you use the entire disk , the whole disk will be whiped clean before installsing, any data or os will be lost
<HHP2K> ShockSMX: but it might restrict the amount of space XP gets after.
<bruenig> m0u5e, you don't want to do that because you don't know what dependencies audacious is being compiled against
<ShockSMX> Pelo: thanks.
<superkirbyartist> What songs can you find in life?
<ShockSMX> eh, it's failing to partition it, so Guided doesn't owrk
<ShockSMX> work
<HHP2K> ShockSMX: It's probably best if you set the parameters youself
<Blauhaut> Guys how can i run my example.c file ?
<bruenig> m0u5e, you may not have the right versions or whatnot installed and you get into dependency hell as they call it
<ShockSMX> via Manual?
<bruenig> Blauhaut, gcc example.c, then ./a.out
<Pelo> ShockSMX,  step back to the desktop and make your own partitons before proceeding to the instalation,   menu
<Devo> Blauhaut: gcc example.c
<ShockSMX> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo>  ShockSMX  menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor
<superkirbyartist> What songs are in life?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, what are you talknig about ?
<ShockSMX> thanks
<Devo> Why can't I write to /usr/include ???
<bruenig> Devo, you can as root
* superkirbyartist snickers at the n0085.
<Pelo> Devo,  it's root access
<Devo> Pelo: How do I get root acces?
<HHP2K> Pelo: I think superkirbyartist is having a profound moment. :P
<Poromenos1> How can I change my computer's domain name?
<Pelo> Devo,  prefix your command with sudo
<Poromenos1> (So it's reported correctly in postfix?)
<superkirbyartist> HHP2K, what exactly do you mean?
<hypo> Hi, I'm trying to view this video http://8.7.97.206/070313_smartpower_1.wvx but I can't seem to get it to work in the browser.  Anyone have experience viewing these Microsoft encoded streams?
<PanicByte> Devo, you can also type "su -"
<bruenig> superkirbyartist is jut being his usual obnoxious self, pretty soon he will accuse you of virusing him or something equally inane
<Pelo> HHP2K,  I think he's having a seizure
<HHP2K> superkirbyartist: "What songs are in life" is a rather profound question XD
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix this error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HHP2K> Pelo: That's a possibility
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, it's not nice to tell people to sudo rm -r *.*
<Oliazk> question is there any way to make the desktop icons smaller?
<bruenig> !find libdbus-1.so.0
<ubotu> Package/file libdbus-1.so.0 does not exist in feisty
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, it's rude to tell people to sudo rm -r *.*
<HHP2K> superkirbyartist: Ooh ohh! That command is especially useful on a large server terminal =D
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, do locate libdbus
<superkirbyartist> DO NOT PM BRUENIG!
<Pelo> spanglesontoast,  open synaptic , search for dbus  see what's installed
<m0u5e> :(
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, that command doesn't even do anything
<spanglesontoast> it has it bru
<test> anyone know which installation of ubuntu have native support for wpa already installed in it?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, unless you are in the home directory and even then it just resets app specific configuration
<ShockSMX> i guess i can't resize a partition if it's mounted?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, but done anywhere else on the filesystem it is pointless
<Pelo> m0u5e,  sorry, ifyou are getting lost in this sillyness , just ask your question again periodicaly
<astro76> test, the latest does, 7.04
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, what does it say?
<HHP2K> ShockSMX: Probably not :P
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, you gave me a command which WIPED my Ubuntu!  :@
<Pelo> ShockSMX,  no you can'T you need to unmount it
<test> thx so much
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, no you mistyped a command because you are not very bright
<ShockSMX> heh heh
* HHP2K snickers.
<nickrud> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spanglesontoast> a lot
<Pelo> nickrud,  what are you ohmying at ?
<brohken-t61> can someone help me install the nvidia drivers? i am trying to use Envy but it gives me a stupid "please insert ubuntu CD" when i run the .deb. I have the CD in the system and it still doesnt work
<sfire> I have 2 internet connections.. One direct ethernet straight to a cable modem (no router) and one via the neighbors wireless.. can anyone tell me how to get them to work together.. for some reason right now when I connect to both it always uses the wireless
<nickrud> Pelo, general silliness, bordering on snarkiness
<m0u5e> Pelo: oh lol no, i was just asking where i could get audacious 1.3.2 :(
<Pelo> brohken-t61,  didn'T I give you a guide to to this 3 hrs ago
<sketchi> hi
<superkirbyartist> What songs can be found in life?
<gikid> how can i tell what username a process is running under?
<bruenig> !ot | superkirbyartist
<Pici> superkirbyartist: ?
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sketchi> Guys...ca anyone help me install a new hardrive
<Don64> !offtopic
<sketchi> is driving me mad
<bruenig> gikid, top
<Pelo> m0u5e,  there is a audacity in the repos,  but if it it not the one you want I would try google
<nickrud> m0u5e, you do _not_ want to enable debian, it will break things
<gikid> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> m0u5e, I would just compile it
<Pelo> sketchi, plug it in , mount it , doine
<sketchi> is plugged in
<sketchi> the auto install thing came up
<brohken-t61> Pelo:  yes and it didnt work
* rob looks in
<sketchi> but it failed
<superkirbyartist> Sudo apt-get install harddrive
<ShockSMX> haha, what the hell, just running the partitioning utility mounts all my drives. i need to manually unmount them to actually use the utility.
<Pici> !kidding | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<Pelo> sketchi, is it formated ?
<bruenig> !retarded | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retarded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sketchi> no
<HHP2K> :P
<superkirbyartist> !language | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> bruenig: I think you may need to take a break.
<ShockSMX> Pelo: NTFS
<HHP2K> Guys, let's not abuse ubotu
<spanglesontoast> bru http://pastebin.com/m510df432
<Pelo> OK ENOUGH OF THIS SOME OF US ARE TRYING TO GIVE SUPPORT TO PPL WHO NEED IT
<rob> bruenig, superkirbyartist please cut it out
<sketchi> my comp hasnt even picked it up
<ShockSMX> Pelo: ah, my bad, thought you were talking to me. n/m.
<Pelo> sketchi,  ok do you have gparted installed ?
<floppyears> hi
<sketchi> i dont no
<floppyears> what's the ubuntu way of having a bootsplash ?
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig, go to the Times Square park of New York.
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, ok so what is the initial error again?
<floppyears> is there a .deb package or something ?
<Pici> floppyears: usplash.
<Pelo> sketchi, ok in the terminal,   sudo apt-get install gparted
<Pici> !usplash | floppyears
<ubotu> floppyears: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sketchi> WHAT
<sketchi> uhh pelo
<sketchi> pm ?
<spanglesontoast> error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HHP2K> !enter | sketchi
<ubotu> sketchi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, what application is giving you this and where did you get the package
<Pelo> sketchi,  open a terminal window and type    sudo apt-get install gparted
<Poromenos1> how can i prevent postfix from claiming it's localhost.localdomain?
<Pelo> sketchi,  sorry I donT' allow private msg
<sketchi> iam using windows atm
<nickrud> spanglesontoast, what are you trying to run?
<micahbell> hey guys - i am getting a bug in firefox when watching flash videos, and i want to know if its common
<spanglesontoast> it's called skypemate and it's an executable
<floppyears> thanks Pici
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, oh its binary only isn't it
<Pici> micahbell: Whats up?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<Pelo> sketchi,  you need to go in  ubuntu then
<sketchi> can you tell me how to do it in windows ?
<micahbell> when i am watching a video if I hit "back" in the browser it completly freezes. it sometimes does this even if i stop the video first
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, yeah it was compiled against a previous version of libdbus, you can try to do: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.0
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, might be able to use the new one if you link it
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Pelo> back in about 30 min , later folks
<spanglesontoast> yay
<Pici> micahbell: Yeah, flash in general isnt really stable on linux. Unfortunately, this is a known problem.
<spanglesontoast> oh
<Devo> What's the console command to unpack a .tar file?
<micahbell> so going back to an older version of firefox wouldnt fix this?
<spanglesontoast> ran for a little bru then died
<bruenig> Devo, tar xf whatever.tar
<nickrud> Devo, tar xf
<Pici> Devo: tar -xvf file.tar
<Devo> Lol.
<Devo> Thank you.
<kruck> I don't suppose anyone knows how to install GAIM-Xfire to Pidgin in Windows, or even if it can be done?
<PanicByte> wow, i just realized something, there are no ops in this irc channel
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, yeah well not much you can do if it is binary only
<HHP2K> PanicByte: I was wondering that, actually
<bruenig> PanicByte, they are there they are just not +o
<Pici> kruck: ##windows for Windows support pleaes
<PanicByte> oh
<spanglesontoast> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Pici> PanicByte: Too much attention if they are +o
<kruck> cheers, you don't know off hand if it can be done though do you?
<nickrud> undercover ops
<spanglesontoast> yea looks like it doesn't like me
<HHP2K> bruenig: What are those different modes, anyway? (IRC noob)
<spanglesontoast> was made for fedora 3 though
<bruenig> HHP2K, I only know a few myself but +o would be op and -o would deop
<rob> guys, this channel is really for ubuntu help, other discussion should be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> HHP2K, they just +o before they do any op stuff
<m0u5e> bruenig: tried that, didnt work
<bruenig> m0u5e, tried compiling?
<JDLimbo> can anyone help me get the s-video out to my tv working?
<m0u5e> bruenig: yeah, i could install audacious fine, but not the additional plugins and codecs
<HHP2K> bruenig: Oh, I see.
<JDLimbo> please?
<soc> hi
<m0u5e> bruenig: and i had to install a bunch of random deps, it was not fun
<NelsonUWP> hey guys, is there a way to fix my sound being like a half a second off of the video?
<sketchi> uhm and i need help installing a new hardrive
<sketchi> help
<soc> i get an grub error 22 if i plug in a additional harddrive
<Devo> Do I have to manually put the gtk folder in /usr/include to use gtk functions?
<bruenig> m0u5e, yeah debian/ubuntu has this weird practice where they split headers and stuff so compiling never is much fun, I think they do it so that it looks like they have twice as many packages as they actually do
<spanglesontoast> what's the package thing to change an rpm to deb ?
<larson9999> is there a program that lets you convert video to smv?
<soc> as long as there is only one ide harddrive everyhing is ok
<kruck> nelson, if you are using videolan player there is an advanced option to allow you to manually sync the audio to the video
<larson9999> spanglesontoast, alien
<bruenig> spanglesontoast, alien, but use with caution and only where source isn't available
<kruck> unsure where it is however
<soc> as soon as i connect the second one, it doesn't work anymore
<spanglesontoast> yup
<spanglesontoast> it ain't :D
<sketchi> soc
<sketchi> are you installing another hardrive
<sketchi> and cant ?
<m0u5e> bruenig :(
<NelsonUWP> kruck, thanks ill find it... much appreciated
<nickrud> Devo, no, the package  ibgtk2.0-dev the includes will go where they need to be
<soc> i just connected a harddrive to the power and the ide cable
<soc> and when i boot up my pc after that i get an grub 22 error
<nickrud> Devo, um install the package libgtk2.0-dev, wicked bad cut and paste above
<HHP2K> Hey guys, what would the command be to uninstall firefox?
<soc> can somebody help me?
<spanglesontoast> could be beryl crashing it bru weird as it sounds
<jetscreamer> no
<DrHalan> what packet handles .bin installation files?
<Pici> DrHalan: None.
<nickrud> m0u5e, debian/ubuntu has this great tool, apt-get build-dep, which pulls in dependent development files; try it on audacious
<Pici> DrHalan: You'll need to chmod +x file.bin  then: sudo ./file.bin
<jetscreamer> ./blah.bin
<kruck> soc, I'm pretty sure that you can fix it if you change boot priority in the BIOS
<Notsquee> Is Pelo here?
<jetscreamer> what he said
<nickrud> Notsquee, he'll be back fairly soon
<JDLimbo> nobody
<kruck> soc, what I'm thinking is that when you plug in the other drive, it is taking priority over the other one, and so giving the Grub 22 error
<Notsquee> Okay, thanks, nickrud
<spanglesontoast> brb
<kruck> which i got after i install windows over ubuntu by accident, leading me to be unable to boot anything, just a guess though
* nickrud is getting a bit annoyed with random screen blanking
<GrooveStix> hey folks
<kahrytan> nickrud, bad monitor?
<kahrytan> nickrud, or bad vcard?
<Goooner> Trying to get my wireless to work.
<floppyears> Pici: but how do I pick the theme or image ?
<kruck> goodnight everyone
<GrooveStix> I connected an old 20 gig HDD (as a slave) and it's not recognized in Ubuntu
<GrooveStix> what to do?
<nickrud> kahrytan, no, some weird acpi thing, it happened for a while, then stopped, now it's doing it again. Just gotta touch a mouse
<Korbin> Today I Installed 7.04 and everything went fine, however, when I rebooted the computer It got through POST like normal but after that It just displays "Grub _" and stays there.
<floppyears> How do I pick the themes or images to be used by usplash
<nickrud> kahrytan, better not be hardware, I didn't by the extended warranty on this laptop :)
<kahrytan> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kruck> korbin, that happens to me sometimes. Solution is to unplug any external USB drives for me
<kahrytan> nickrud, Not hard to repair
<kruck> although you may not have the same problem
<HHP2K> Hey guys, how do I uninstall firefox from the terminal? What's the command?
<stains> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<tempt_> how do i get gij to work with java applets? (i'd like to play yahoo! games)
<HHP2K> Thanks stains :)
<kahrytan> HHP2K, You have to remove other meta packages that relyon firefox too
<HHP2K> Oh, I'll be reinstalling it
<HHP2K> I just added something to it today that broke it.
<nickrud> tempt_, install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugins, then sudo update-alternatives --config java and pick sun
<kahrytan> HHP2K, what you add to it?
<kitche> tempt_: gij doesn't have a plugn
<larson9999> well, looks like the converter that came with the cheap mp3 player  might just work with wine.  i'll give it a try.  not bad so far for a $20 player
<soc> kruck:
<soc> sorry
<soc> didn't see your comment
<HHP2K> kahrytan: http://www.pastebin.com/d7ba585ce It was supposed to make the radio buttons look better in ubuntu, but it screwed up a lot of things.
<soc> ok, i'll check that
<soc> i didn't think of that
<HHP2K> !enter | soc
<ubotu> soc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<larson9999> gutsy ready for me yet? that's the question.  got some cool new features?
<soc> i swapped cables, i swapped master/slave .... i'll try it
<kahrytan> HHP2K, nothing was there
<HHP2K> .. oh.
<nickrud> HHP2K, where'd you install that thing? It might be in your personal firefox config, and uninstallling firefox won't remove it
<kahrytan> nickrud, a purge would.
<HHP2K> I was told in #firefox that reinstalling should work fine.
<nickrud> kahrytan, that removes dot files?
<HHP2K> But I'll remember that
<Anolis> Hello, I was wondering if anyone happens to know why my nvidia modules fail to reload after a reboot
<kahrytan> It would kill the .mozilla
<Anolis> im using ubuntu 64bit 7.04
<kahrytan> HHP2K, But how did you do customization? chrome?
<Anolis> with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<nickrud> kahrytan, when did purging start removing files from the home directory
<Anolis> they load fine if i reinstall the nvidia drivers from the binary file "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run"
<Devo> What is the process gij-4.1?
<HHP2K> kahrytan: I wish I could tell you :P I don't see why that thing didn't work
<jazz_> bsr
<Anolis> I don't understand what is going wrong, all the log file seems to give me is "Error: API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component version 100.14.11, but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<nickrud> Devo, the Free Java
<HHP2K> kahrytan: It installed something, and then removed something else from FF. Probably replaced them, by the way it looked
<Devo> What is the command to delete a foldeR?
<kahrytan> HHP2K, You could just delete .mozilla from /home
<kahrytan> /home/user
<JDLimbo> is there an irc client that runs from the command line?
* HHP2K shrugs
<HHP2K> It's reinstalling now
<HHP2K> So we'll see.
<Anolis> iirc i think
<nickrud> Anolis, nvidia drivers require a matching kernel driver , that's telling you it doesn't match. Don't have nvidia, so I can't tell you how to fix it.
<nickrud> Devo, rmdir
<Anolis> well thats the thing, the driver installer apparently compiles the kernel driver for the detected kernel
<kahrytan> HHP2K, I doubt the install got damaged.
<Anolis> and all is fine.. but then when restart... poof
<DrHalan> can somebody recommend me a gnutella client for linux?
<nickrud> Anolis, envy?
<Anolis> ?
<nickrud> Anolis, ok, you'd know what that was if you'd used it :)
<sin2gen2> DrHalan:  i like giFT
<HHP2K> nickrud, kahrytan: Reinstalling FF worked =) Thanks guys.
<GrooveStix> folks, how do I mount a slave HDD?
<Anolis> oh yea i have no clue. (googles)
<sin2gen2> DrHalan:  http://gift.sourceforge.net/
<sauvin> !envy
<kahrytan> DrHalan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnutella#Software
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Anolis> hmm..
<richardjc> how do i install an application with wine?
<tempt_> is there a way to "roll back" apt-get?
<Devo> Would I use rm -R to remove a folder and all it's contents?
<kahrytan> richard, run the installer with wine
<Anolis> "wine <applicationinstaller.exe
<tempt_> i messed up some stuff when trying to enable multiverse
<tempt_> don't know how to fix it
<richardjc> its a CD
<nickrud> Devo, yes
<kruck> I have the effects for minimizing/maximizing moving windows et. al. but the desktop cube just refuses to work, anyone have any ideas?
<afaik> so how do I use the 3D screen switcher?
<kahrytan> richardjc, run the installer with wine
<afaik> or desktop switcher, whatever it is called
<richardjc> ok
<richardjc> thanks
<Anolis> ctrl-alt+click drag
<kruck> supposedly ctrl + alt and drag
<richardjc> i
<kruck> lol
<afaik> no luck
<afaik> 3ddesktop
<nickrud> tempt_, you can get a good sources.list at www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<richardjc> i'm going to install nero 7 just so i can use lightscribe, is there a linux alternative?
<afaik> or maybe I need to start it first or somethign? I just installed it and that was it
<kruck> you may well be having the same problem as me "afaik", does the window effects work?
<kruck> like you drag a windows and it wobbles?
<afaik> oh, I need to enable window effects
<afaik> hold on
<richardjc> Anyone :i'm going to install nero 7 just so i can use lightscribe, is there a linux alternative?
<afaik> man
<kahrytan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kruck> I have window effects turned on, but the desktop cube isn't working :(
<afaik> Ubuntu has come FAR since I last used it dude
<Anolis> this makes no sense, cause the drivers work just fine on a 32bit install of ubuntu.
<afaik> wow oh wow
<HHP2K> Anolis: Where do the files that windows programs wine'd actually go when they're installed? It says it's going to "C: Program Files/lalala", which obviously isn't there.. does wine just recreate directories?
<richardjc> :(
<kruck> this is my first time running ubuntu seriously, i dabbled in kororaa/sabayon :P but not so much ubunut
<sin2gen2> HHP2K:  your users .wine dir
<sayers> Hello. My code doesnt work on ubuntu, its java code eh. Kinda hard to explain. According to ##java it works on windows
<afaik> is there a package with alternative splash screens?
<Anolis> /home/<user>/.wine/c_drive
<xalspaero> is there a shortcut to whip open a terminal window?
<sin2gen2> HHP2K:  .wine/drive_c probably
<kruck> there is in kubuntu, not so sure about ubuntu i'll have a look for you
<sayers> xalspaero, ctrl + alt + f1
<HHP2K> sin2gen2: Which is another thing. Why is that directory hidden when I look for it?
<kahrytan> richardjc, search ubuntuforums.org for lightscribe
<pga> Im doing a survey... why do you use linux?
<jaydoggg> I am trying to view a .vob file in movie player and I get this weird error..."he playback of this movie requires a application/x-rar decoder plugin which is not installed."
<sin2gen2> HHP2K:  just because it is a user specific configuration dir
<nickrud> richardjc, this looks interesting http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<kruck> afaik, found it
<Anolis> pga i think a forum would be better suited for this type of question
<getter> This question is about installing RealPlayer10Gold.  Is there a more appropriate channel to ask this?
<HHP2K> pga: Why not?
<jaydoggg> since when is rar a video decoder?
<lindar> I have a problem with writing CDs. For some reason it continues to ask me to put a blank CD in the drive when there's already one in there.
<lindar> Any clues?
<kruck> it is...system --> administration --> login window -->local
<yanger> anyone having issues with gaim or pidgin?
<kruck> then you have a few choices
<kahrytan> richardjc, http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/pse/
<Anolis> yanger, what type of issues are you referring to?
<afaik> sweet
<nickrud> lindar, I had a couple of discs like that, for some reason it just didn't like them
<yanger> Anolis, dbus: Need to register an object with the dbus subsystem., msn: Connection error from Switchboard server (207.46.27.170): Reading error
<TBZ> Hey guys, where can I find config file for mouse handling? I have a problem with mouse sending 2 diff commands at once for same key, it's opening a context menu, (right click) on a button that I don't want it to, how to fix?
<lindar> nickrud: Oh, hello again. I'm on my linux machine now. The wifi driver works. =D
<sin2gen2> lindar:  are you sure it is blank or could it have been a coaster from a previous failure to write?
<nickrud> lindar, great
<Anolis> hmm..
<jaydoggg> anyone care to assist me getting movie player to play a vob file?  its seeing it as a rar file for some reason...
<Lustblader> just right click
<jazz_> irc.irchighway.net
<Lustblader> and select the appropriate program to open it in.. mostly totem or vlc
<jaydoggg> Lustblader: that doesnt work
<jazz_> #irc.irchighway.net
<jaydoggg> Lustblader: that is where i'm still getting the error The playback of this movie requires a application/x-rar decoder plugin which is not installed.
<afaik> what was the package with gnome themes?
<Pici> jazz_: either /server irc.irchighway.net or /connect irc.irchighway.net
<sin2gen2> anyone use uswsusp and get an error "suspend: Could not stat the resume device file"?
<pga> jaydoggg, apt-get install unrar
<lealgo> cool
<Lustblader> then go to add remove programs n add extra plugins
<spanglesontoast> how do I see the output from devices connected to my machine ?
<jaydoggg> pga I already did that
<Lustblader> .vob files are files from a DVD.. so u might need an extra codec
<jaydoggg> but rar has nothing to do with video playback
<pga> it does sometimes
<sin2gen2> spanglesontoast:  lsusb?  dmesg?
<pga> what kind of disk jaydoggg ?
<Pelo> Lustblader, blackest  .vob files are mpeg4  just so you know
<jaydoggg> downloaded vob
<spanglesontoast> ok
<nickrud> afaik, aptitude search theme~sgnome
<jaydoggg> Pelo: they are MPEG2
<sin2gen2> spanglesontoast:  cat /proc/bus/usb/devices for detail info?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  my mistake
<spanglesontoast> yea getting lots of this coming through [ 1164.279296]  drivers/usb/input/yealink.c: unexpected response fd
<Lustblader> Pelo: .vob files come in DVds mostly
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  you sure ?
<jaydoggg> mpeg 4 is wmv, real media, divx, xvid
<jaydoggg> and those variants
<Pelo> Lustblader, yes but I was saying if you need a codecs donT' look for vob codecs  they'r mpeg 2 apparently
<anandanbu> Is there any site to get the videos and presentations of the Ubuntu live like the debconf07
<nickrud> afaik, and aptitude search engine~sgnome
<Lustblader> no look for DVD codecs
<Pelo> anandanbu, search for ubuntu on youtube
<jaydoggg> dvd and mpeg II codecs are the same
<anandanbu> Pelo: is there any fast ftp sites for that
* Pelo feels a nice little flame war comming 
<jaydoggg> problem is why movie player is associating a compressed archive type to a mpeg stream
<Lustblader> jaydoggg: get GStreamer extra plugins
<Pelo> anandanbu, I don'T know of one but that means nothing
<jaydoggg> Lustblader: thx much
<jaydoggg> Lustblader: i'll give it a try
<JDLimbo> anyone, please. Need help getting tv-out with svideo
<anandanbu> Pelo: thanks will try in youtube
<Pelo> JDLimbo, did you search for tvout and svideo in the forum ? you might have better luck   www.ubuntuforums.org
<JDLimbo> yes
<Notsquee> Hey Pelo, I downloaded another ISO from a different Mirror, and this one is saying the same File Size. Is there any way to do a complete revert of my computer of somethingsimilar?
<JDLimbo> at the moment I'm actually having trouble with git
<Pelo> JDLimbo, we'Re not ignoreing you but we just donT' know
<JDLimbo> appreciated
<Malachi> What can I use to record conversations through Ekiga/WengoPhone?
<Pelo> JDLimbo,  ask specific questions and we'll see if we can't figure it out
<at78rpm> Ubuntu is not as friendly as it is made out to be...can't get my mic to work and would love some help
<Pelo> Notsquee, I have no idea what you are talking about
<at78rpm> sorry to barge in like this
<Notsquee> Pelo, in what respect?
<CarlFK> Malachi: no clue if this will work, but check out "jack audio"
<Pelo> Notsquee,  what iso,  what do you mean revert your computer
<Lustblader> no props at78rpm .. ur only one of 1051 others
<Malachi> CarlFK: Okay.
<at78rpm> whoa
<Pelo> at78rpm,  in the terminal  type alsamixer , from the top set to capture, and make sure all sliders are up and unmuted
<Pelo> Notsquee,  ?
<Notsquee> The Ubuntu Live CD we talked about earlier, and somehow set my computer back before I updated it and it all went ka-bloey, Pelo
<JDLimbo> pelo here is the error I'm currently getting
<JDLimbo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34252/
<at78rpm> I have done that alsamixer, all mutes are off, mic shows 100 percent, hear it on the PC speakers, but no recording
<JDLimbo> I'm trying to get xrandr set up so I can run an s-video cable to my tv
<choudesh> hey all
<at78rpm> I have Intel sound controllers on a ThinkPad Z60m
<Pelo> Notsquee, ok I think I remember,  boot the live cd, and see if you can'T mount your ubuntu hdd,   if you can access your /home folder  you can  1 make a copy on another hdd , or 2 create a new partition from the free space on your currnt hdd and copy /home there
<choudesh> I can't think of a program name...it is a web-based network throughput/bandwidth meter. Anyone know what I am talking about?
<Aval0n_> does ubuntu have any remote access install be default?
<Aval0n_> telnet even?
<Aval0n_> fiest fawn
<Aval0n_> y*
<Lustblader> choudesh: KNetworkManager??
<lindar> Gar...... I've tried three CDs. It hasn't registered a single one so far.
<afaik> I want to install a new splash screen.. do I just download tarbalss from gnome-look and install? when I try to open it, the program just closes and does not say why
<JDLimbo> the how-to I'm using is from here --> http://www.nabble.com/need-help-with-T43p,-fglrx-display-drivers-and-suspend-to-ram-t4251315.html a little less than halfway down the page
<Pelo> JDLimbo,  ok thatke that line 8 error and search it in the forum see what comes up
<kitche> Aval0n_: well i believe it coems witha vnc server by default
<Notsquee> Well, Pelo, that's the problem, I can't really make the CD because the file size was increased or something, It's at 1.8Gb
<Pelo> Notsquee,  that's not right
<Notsquee> That's why I tried a different Mirror to see if I was getting the right one
<Pelo> Notsquee,  did you try and dl two cd at once ?
<sin2gen2> afaik:  gnome splash?
<gryphus71> What i need press to change my nick ?
<gryphus71> *enter
<Pelo> Notsquee, can you get me the link for that iso ?
<abadtooth> Hey can anyone be kind enough to help me out with upgrading gimp to version 2.3.19 from the old version 2.2.13?
<at78rpm> (should I wait around here?  sorry, first time on IRC)
<Lustblader> gryphus71: use /nick <new nick>
<Notsquee> The link that'll start the download?
<Pelo> gryphus71,  what ?
<gryphus71> thanks !
<Pelo> Notsquee, sure
<Aval0n_> is there a vnc client for windows
<Aval0n_> that will allow me to connect?
<gryphus71> good night :)
<gryphus71> from french ;)
<Notsquee> Pelo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gtlib.gatech.edu%2Fpub%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<Pelo> Aval0n, remove desktop
<Aval0n_> remote desktop?
<Aval0n_> you're kidding me
<Pelo> gryphus71,  si tu veus un canal en francais pour ubuntu   /join #ubuntu-fr
<HHP2K> rofl XD
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  try RealVNC
<Pelo> Aval0n, not sure what it it called  or what I donT use thatstuff
<Aval0n_> doesnt work
<Pelo> ssh ?
<Aval0n_> is realvnc free?
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  there is a free client if you google it
<Aval0n_> ssh isn't installed by default
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  you have to click a bunch of stuff to get it.  you don't need to fill out the big form, just hit next
<abadtooth> Hey can anyone be kind enough to help me out with upgrading gimp to version 2.3.19 from the old version 2.2.13? I'm using Ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  it's free
<HHP2K> would sudo apt-get upgrade take care of that?
<Aval0n_> nice did it
<Pelo> abadtooth, you'd need a source or a deb from the gimp site
<pga> heres the final blog for those who care... "10 reasons linux is made of epic win" http://pengunassasin.freeweb7.com/index.php?page=blog&fid=20070819014736
<Lustblader> abadtooth: use apt-get upgrade gimp
<Lustblader> sudo
<HHP2K> There we go =D
<Notsquee> Pelo, are you downloading the file?
<TBZ> Hey guys, where can I find config file for mouse handling? I have a problem with mouse sending 2 diff commands at once for same key, it's opening a context menu, (right click) on a button that I don't want it to, how to fix?
<kitche> !offtopic | pga
<ubotu> pga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<abadtooth> Lustblader:  okay, I'll try it
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  watch out for it installing the server automatically like i think it does.  might want to disable it
<Pelo> Notsquee,  did you get me the link ?
<pga> ah thank you ubotu
<Notsquee> Yea, I linked it
<Notsquee> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gtlib.gatech.edu%2Fpub%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<Lustblader> abadtooth: don forget to use sudo
<Aval0n_> sin2: I caught that :)
<Aval0n_> disabled it
<Pelo> Notsquee, yeah, ok let me star it
<abadtooth> Lustblader: I wont
<HHP2K> pga: 403 forbidden
<ParaDoX34690> hey all , what's a good program to use to dump music onto my ipod?
<Notsquee> Okay, I'll be around then, I guess
<ecaandrew> hello
<ecaandrew> how is everyone
<ecaandrew> i messed up and have a question! :(
<Pelo> Notsquee,  in my dl manager thingy it says that the file is 697.9 mo
<SteamMachine> Hi all
<HT9> yo
<pga> HHP2K, shouldnt be.
<Aval0n_> you guys sure vnc is enabled by default on fiesty fawn?
<Aval0n_> it didn't connect
<abadtooth> Lustblader: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  i don't think so
<Lustblader> !ask | ecaandrew
<ubotu> ecaandrew: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SteamMachine> pga, was that a reply to me? (I just registered a new nick... XD)
<Aval0n_> so there is no remote access enabled by default on fiesty fawn?
<Pelo> Notsquee, sound like your freind messed you up more then you thought, do you have and old version of ubuntu on hand ?
<lindar> Gar...... I've tried three CDs. It hasn't registered a single one so far. Anybody have any clues why it wont register that there's a CD in the tray when I try to write it?
<Aval0n_> you'de think sshd would be standard
<Notsquee> Hm, Pelo, do you know a different CD burner that'll burn the .isos then? I'm using AVS
<Lustblader> abadtooth: hold on a sec
<Pelo> Notsquee, in windows ?
<Notsquee> Yes
<abadtooth> The latest version that ubuntu has on add-remove is the version I have (2.2.13
<pga> SteamMachine, no <:)
<sin2gen2> Aval0n:  i think you need to check a box in a remote connection settings GUI under administration?
<Pelo> Notsquee,  I think there is a free version of nero but I can'T garantie
<smallfoot-> okay, now im angry
<smallfoot-> i read on digg.com
<HT9> use dd
<Aval0n_> sin2: ahh ok
<smallfoot-> that there will be no xorg 7.3 in NEXT ubuntu!!1
<collin> I am having trouble installing things--I get a error message about dpkg --configure -a. But when I try this I get no where
<gikid> how do i get the attributes of a file :/
<smallfoot-> WHAT IS THIS???
<SteamMachine> -____- I'll assume you can here me then. XP
<Pelo> Notsquee, what is the size of the .iso file on your hdd ?
<nickrud> gikid, lsattr , file , ls -l
<HHP2K> smallfoot-: xorg will be in GUI mode.
<HHP2K> smallfoot-: It won't be gone.
<at78rpm> Hoo boy, I can see there's need for more Ubuntu volunteers!  Thanks for being there, don't have time to hang around...
<SteamMachine> Erm, what is the main apache channel?
<Notsquee> Pelo, The first one I downloaded was less than 1Mb but the newer one is 697Mb :|
<HHP2K> Notsquee: uite the difference :P
<HHP2K> *Quite
<Pelo> Notsquee, try to burn the 697 one with what you already have
<SteamMachine> oh... sorry. I got it.
<aum> can anyone tell me - how fast is the data transfer on good quality SATA drives? (compared to my 7200 IDEs, which move about 35MB/s)
<nickrud> smallfoot-, a link?
<HHP2K> aum: Much better, that's for sure :P GB/S, 2, 4, 5
<Pelo> Notsquee, ifhat doesn'T work try this   http://www.nero.com/nero7/enu/nero7-up.php   it'S a free nero 7
<CarlFK> what command can I use to put my laptop screen into standby mode?
<RichW> Simple Q: How do I supress the Couldn't find package xxxx apt-get error?
<Notsquee> Pelo, I did, but it still says 1.8Gb
<afaik> hm
<aum> HHP2K, for real?? 2-5 Gbytes/sec??
<Pelo> Notsquee,  ok try nero then , 147 meg dl
<Notsquee> okay
<CarlFK> RichW: get it right? :)
<smallfoot-> nickrud, http://digg.com/linux_unix
<bruenig> RichW, 2> /dev/null
<afaik> so.. how do I go about isntalling JDK6 from sun via apt-get?
<nickrud> smallfoot-, thx
<HHP2K> nickrud: http://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<Lustblader> abadtooth: download the latest from http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<Pelo> Notsquee, you are "burning an image" right ?
<HHP2K> smallfoot-: Sorry for correcting you, you were right
<nickrud> HHP2K, thx also
<RichW> CarlFK: Thats not practical for my application...
<HHP2K> aum: Yep :P Much bigger improvement
<Lustblader> which is 2.2.17 btw... not 19 as u said
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<abadtooth> Lustblader: no, there is a newer 2.3.19
<RichW> bruenig: thanks
<abadtooth> Preinstalled on mandriva
<Meroigo-laptop> how can I mount network places as they were hard drives?
<spanglesontoast> how do I load a module before the usbhd one does it's thing ?
<HT9> If you are burning an iso image just use dd
<bruenig> !netfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Notsquee> Pelo, yea, I was opening the image using the same program I used to make a disc in the past.
<bruenig> Meroigo-laptop, netfs look into it
<bruenig> Meroigo-laptop, if they aren't local, sshfs
<Lustblader> abadtooth: not on their website there isn't.. they do have a devolepment pack for 2.4
<sin2gen2> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kitche> smallfoot-: hmm seems like it will have xorg-xserver 1.3 to me
<smallfoot-> should have xorg 7.3 with xserver 1.4
<smallfoot-> that rox
<Pici> smallfoot-: displayconfig-gtk does not currently depend on xorg 7.3.
* Pelo thinks he shoud probably install nero on his xp install , might come in handy 
<abadtooth> Lustblader:  yeah the 2.4 is a bran new "Beta" 2.3.19 is the one before it
<Pici> smallfoot-: In fact, I was playing with it early today after reading that article.
<smallfoot-> Pelol, no you shouldnt, install InfraRecorder from SourceForge.net
<Lustblader> Pelo: try ashampoo.. waay better than nero
<afaik> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Arrick> hi all
<trinidad2099> not to interrupt anything, but has anyone had any luck installing a nvidia graphics card along side an ati card?
<Pici> smallfoot-: er, I meant to say that in +1, lets keep the conversation there.
<Arrick> how do I tell what if interface is on a machine? (ifconfig doesnt show it)
<kitche> smallfoot-: remember with xorg being modular now they don't have to release everything all at once
<afaik> I should probably install eclipse from eclipse.org though shouldn't I? I like to get the bundled distros
<abadtooth> Lustblader:  And I'm no good at compiling anything, so I need a .Deb installer :(
<bruenig> Arrick, rephrase
<Aval0n_> guys i wanna make a modeline for my xorg.conf I want 1280x720 @60hz
<Aval0n_> anyone have an example of a line for that?
<Pelo> Lustblader, smallfoot-  I have my oem cd, that came with the burner,  I don'T realy think I'll hve much need for it,  I barely ever use windows anyway, I only keep it for when I need to use autocad, and I donT' realy need to burn anything
<HT9> trinidad2099: I have never heard of that done with success
<Arrick> bruenig I have a ubuntu server install setup, but ifconfig doesnt see any network interfaces, I want to know how to know what iface is being used on the machine
<borgista> Hello. I'm having an issue with my wireless card on a server set-up.
<Lustblader> abadtooth: get the file > cd to the directory> then just sudo tar -gz install <file name>
<abadtooth> Lustblader:  I found an installer for 2.3.18, but when I go to install it, it says that that the same version is already installed :(
<benn92647> is there a way to reset/reboot grub so that it thinks its it's first time loading?
<Pici> Aval0n_: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl might help you
<borgista> I used the wireless card during installation but doesn't work after reboot.
<Lustblader> abadtooth: just learn by doing... u gotta do it sometime....  gimme the link
<Aval0n_> thanks
<Pelo> Aval0n, take a look at xorg.conf
<bruenig> Arrick, ifconfig should show it
<Aval0n_> pelo would love to
<Aval0n_> :)
<borgista> Anyone?
<Aval0n_> pastebin?
<Arrick> it doesnt bruenig
<smallfoot-> Pelo, AutoCAD dont work in Wine?
<nickrud> benn92647, that's not how grub gets configured :)
<bruenig> Arrick, well that doesn't make sense
<Aval0n_> you using a plasma
<Pelo> smallfoot-,  nope,   .net
<borgista> My wireless card is detected, and I used it during installation but not it says "No such device"
<Pelo> Aval0n,  I mean check out yours
<borgista> now it*
<Pelo> Aval0n,  nvm
<benn92647> nicrud: i hooked up my widnows hard drive after install and so linux doesnt see it
<loos> Hi, can anyone tell me where eth0:avah is coming from? It seems to be shutting down eth0
<Pelo> smallfoot-,  I even tried  acad 14 and it was all borked
<afaik> !info jedit
<ubotu> Package jedit does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<abadtooth> Lustblader: http://www.gimpusers.com/gimp-download.php
<Arrick> yeah. you would think with 3 3com nics and an intell (all of which have worked with this before) one would show up
<benn92647> nickrud: linux doesnt see it automatically which means i cant boot from it
<gryphus71> anyone know  time of bann on the channel #ubunutu-fr ?
<nickrud> benn92647, put the output of sudo fdisk -l    and a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst on a pastebin, please
<gryphus71> please ;)
<borgista> Anyone know how to make a network interface?
<Pelo> gryphus71,  you got banned , why ?
<smallfoot-> Pelo, maybe with Mono, or under a VM (Virtual Machine) ?
<gryphus71> Pelo, black joke and an admin not love ... i would excuse me o(-_-)o
<Aval0n_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gryphus71> *would want
<Pelo> smallfoot-,  I mounted my xp partiton in  vmware server , but that' a whole other story, I donT think I'm gonna try that again
<loos> !avah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gryphus71> Pelo, sorry to my bad english :(
<benn92647> nickrud: fdisk -|
<Pici> gryphus71: You need to contact the op that banned you.
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a ubuntu pc with two nics, and I want to enable routing from one net to the other, i.e. that I can see the pc's in the second net from the 1st, and viceversa. Any idea? thank you
<nickrud> benn92647, ell, small l as in life
<Lustblader> abadtooth: those are unofficial packages... made by the site users.. i would recommend getting the ones from the official site
<gryphus71> Pici, Comment ?
<benn92647> dohh
<Arrick> ok, so nobody knows....
<Arrick> later
<Pelo> gryphus71, try again tomorrow , you'll probably be unbanned, but I suggest you stay away from the racist stuff in the future
<abadtooth> Lustblader: yeah, but there .tar's :(
<jacob> can somebody help me or walk me through the steps for installing a tgz file?
<Pici> gryphus71: You might be able to ask for help on doing that in #ubuntu-ops.  I'm not sure how the non-english language channel bans work.
<gryphus71> Pelo, racist !? Oo never !!!
<Pelo> gryphus71, you'R  not banned from  -fr you just got kicked
<Lustblader> download it
<Lustblader> i'll tell ya how to use them
<gryphus71> Pelo, no bann :'(
<abadtooth> Lustblader: doing that now...
<Pelo> gryphus71,  yes you ar corrct you got banned, I was missinformed
<gryphus71> Pici, how to mp McPeter ?
<Lustblader> jacob >cd to the directory containing it... then in terminal sudo tar -gz install <file name>
<Pici> gryphus71: register first, then /msg Mcpeter
<Pelo> gryphus71, if you want to get back in I suggest you donT do that  ,  just go back tomorrow
<Pici> !register | gryphus71
<ubotu> gryphus71: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gryphus71> Pelo, arf and i'm not enjoy for this o(-_-)o
<Cheekio> I was wondering if anyone could give me some general help
<Pelo> gryphus71, that is the point , you are being punished
<jacob> lustblader give me a sec as i execute the files from the file
<Lustblader> !ask | Cheekio
<nickrud> !ask | Cheekio
<ubotu> Cheekio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<benn92647> nickrud: what is the command line is it sudo boot/grub/menu.lst?
<afaik> when I download 3rd party applications, where's the common place to put them in the file structure?
<afaik> it is a java app
<nickrud> benn92647, just gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, (for read only)
<Lustblader> benn92647: sudo gedit <file name >
<ahattar> 
<ruben> Hello, some tool to convert udf iso, to ISO-9660?
<gryphus71> Pelo, thx i'll going tomorow
<__mikem> ahatter please don't do that again
<gryphus71> Pici, thx a lot
<sebas_> afaik: afaik there is not a determined place, maybe install it in /usr/bin, or run it from your home folder
<Pelo> ruben, I think you'll need to google
<Cheekio> Alright, I downloaded the cd image of Ubuntu 7.04, and I'm wondering if there's any way to burn it to a dvd.
<nickrud> afaik, /opt  or /usr/local or /home/<you> are all usual locations
<benn92647> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34253/
<abadtooth> Lustblader: 55% :P
<Lustblader> Cheekio: if ur anyway gonna burn it to a dvd y don u download the dvd version??.. u can burn it using any regular burning software in windows like nero
<HHP2K> Cheekio: Are you in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Cheekio, there is a dvd image ,  but you should be able to burn it to a dvd as well , so I am told
<lindar> Okay, when I place a blank CD in the tray, it registers that there is a CD in the tray, but when I go to write to disk, it tells me to insert a disk. These are CD-Rs, and they aren't bad because I went through four of them with the same results.
<HHP2K> Wow, nobody ever gets that much attention :P
<benn92647> nickrud: me and indy are having a hard time trying to figure out where grub thinks my PATA drive is
<Cheekio> I am using ubuntu
<Lustblader> abadtooth: keep on going
<nickrud> benn92647, so am I :)
<benn92647> nickrud: thats my windows XP drive
<jacob> Lustblader, in the filename, i put the name of the files that are compressed or is it a different file?
<Cheekio> The internet connection is crap, and I've got a stack of blank DVDs, but no CDs
<ahattar> question, my wireless NEVER worked in ubuntu, even thou i configure the ssid and wep on it, anyone can help me?
<nickrud> benn, I'm gonna make some changes and show it to you
<abadtooth> Lustblader: My internet sucks... 50KB/s
<benn92647> nickrud: cool so that is the problem
<Pelo> lindar,  try waiting until you are asked forthe cd before putting it in , see what happens
<Lustblader> jacob put the name of the file u downloaded... the tar .gz file
<Lustblader> abadtooth: my sucks more 30 kbps:)
<__mikem> ahattar, is it an HP laptop?
<ahattar> yes
<ahattar> hp
<HHP2K> You guys are bringing me back to the nineties, stop it
<abadtooth> Oh dear, I've been out sucked :O
<benn92647> nickrud: we need Lenord Nimoy to do an in search of episode...In search or Ben's Windows harddrive
<__mikem> ahattar, I have the same problem
<Cheekio> question: is 7.04 solved many of the wireless issues ubuntu was having in previous versions?
<nickrud> benn92647, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34254/ . I've added a couple map commands (to fool windows about what's the first drive on the system) and changed the partition to the first one)
<Pelo> benn92647,  having some grub issues ?
<ahattar> mikem why is that?
<__mikem> Pelo, my lawn is infested with grup :p
<benn92647> if you have a D link card its a 3 second process to enable it in ubuntu
<nickrud> benn92647, one sec, I missed one thing
<Lustblader> Cheekio: i don know man.... i', using a desktop pc with a ethernet card n external dsl modm
<benn92647> Pelo: amongst oythers LOL yeah
<__mikem> ahattar, aparently the wireless device that tha laptop uses isn't supported by default under linux. I know there is some download you can get that will get it working, but for the life of me I can't remember what the name of it is
<Pelo> benn92647, your grub menu doesn'T have windows on it ?
<nickrud> benn92647, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34255/ (forgot to change the drive as well)
* Pelo buts out 
<benn92647> LOL its at the bottom pelo
<nickrud> Pelo, don't, I'm just a bit better than semi-literate in grub
<Cheekio> Alright, thanks, I think I'll just suck it up and download the dvd iso
<benn92647> Nicrud: is that the correct version of my grub?
<Pelo> nickrud, maybe you can explain the problme since ben seems more interested in loling
<benn92647> nickrud: can i copy that and paste it in my grub folder
<jacob> lustblader i'm having problems, can you send me that link in the internet where i can post my error?
<OZTac1> @mikem: - yopu mean ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> benn92647, I believe that windows stanza will work. Pelo, his windows is on the second drive, gotta fool windows :)
<afaik> how do I bind a key combination in gnome?
<nickrud> benn92647, just change the lines from 182 on down
<Lustblader> !paste | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benn92647> pelo: after 5 days of this I think its all funny
<gryphus71> Pelo, can you say me the nick start to "LeG" in #ubuntu-fr, i would say good night and ask a question
<lindar> Pelo: didn't help... it still wont recognise that there's a disk in the drive.
<Pelo> nickrud, let me have a look
<Pelo> gryphus71,  no I am not gonna help you pester an OP in another channel, take it like a grown up and go back tomorrow
<gryphus71> Pelo, ok good night
<jacob> lustblader: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34256/
<gryphus71> good night everyone
<Kitsun> is it possible to have both KDE and GNOME installed simultaneously?
<benn92647> nickrud: do I copy and past the that into my grub?
<Lustblader> jacob hold on.. am looking
<nickrud> benn92647, let Pelo look first
<abadtooth> Lustblader: 98%!!!
<Pelo> nickrud,   jsut one thing , the  root line needs to still be (hd1,0) because it it grub triggering the boot
<nickrud> Pelo, ok, thanks
<Pelo> nickrud, took me 2hrs to figure that one out
<benn92647> nickrud: so dont use the one you sent?
<Anolis> oh thanks for the tip to use "Envy" it worked, nvidia modules load up fine now.
<Pelo> benn92647, use the one he sent just make the mod
<afaik> the instruictions for 3ddesktop tell me to just create  anew keybinding to point o the binary for 3ddesktop and "away you go!"
<afaik> but I dont know how
<afaik> and it doesnt say,
<abadtooth> Lustblader:  okay DL is done
<Pelo> can I az a new noob now ?
<nickrud> Pelo, had it that way earlier, but forgot :) benn92647 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34257/
<ahattar> mikem have a look at that http://caffeinecode.wordpress.com/2007/07/28/fixing-the-wireless-card-on-hp-dv5157-running-ubuntu/
<Pelo> nickrud, it seems obvious that it should be (hd0,0) since the drivers have been rempped but it's not , go figure
<nickrud> Kitsun, sure
<Lustblader> jacob try sudo tar -gz install <filename>
<nickrud> Pelo, logic often has no meaning
<ticnailer69> how do I join a java channel?
<gikid> whats the lamp package called?
<Pelo> ticnailer69, /join #java probably
<CarlFK> RichW: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/python/python-apt
<jacob> lustblader, it doesn't work
<abadtooth> Lustblader: Now how do I go about installing this>>> gimp-2.4.0-rc1.tar.bz2
<Pelo> gikid, I donT thkn ther is a lamp package ,  you need  Linux, Apache, Mysql, and Python
<Lustblader> jacob gimme the error
<Pelo> or is it PHP
<gikid> um
<gikid> mysql then
<nickrud> or both :)
<jacob> lustblader http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<benn92647> niccrud: crap!
<Goooner> What is a "kernel boot line"?
<Pici> jacob: What is the name fo the file you are trying to decompress?
<Lustblader> abadtooth: firt cd to the folder
<CarlFK> RichW: guessing whatever you are doing can be done better using that  :)
<gikid> whats it called
<afaik> come on
<afaik> someone must know
<Pelo> Goooner, where are you getting this from ?
<benn92647> nickrud: i did select all and delete then replaced it with your s and it wont save
<gikid> whats the mysql package called?
<Goooner> Pelo: Trying to get my Wlan card to work
<Pelo> gikid,   sudo apt-cache search mysql
<gikid> ok
<CarlFK> gikid: there is a u-server cd that has a lamp option
<Pelo> Goooner,  I donT' know then
<Lustblader> jacob u didn't give me the right link
<jacob> lustblader pbcompiler.tgz
<gikid> CarlFK: i know
<benn92647> nickrud: what can i do
<Pici> afaik: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<ecaandrew2> hello everyone!
<ecaandrew2> :)
<nickrud> benn92647, you really need to read up on sudo. /boot is a system area, to write you need to use gksudo gedit. I had you not use gksudo earlier, because we were only reading
<Pelo> Goooner, unless it is about making an addition to the menu entry in grub  for the kernel boot line
<Pici> jacob: tar -xzvf pbcompiler.tgz
<nickrud> !sudo | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yugi> hey Pelo
<ticnailer69> Pelo: It's ##java but when I type /join ##java nothing happens....
<Pelo> hello yugi
<afaik> keyboardshortcuts dont seem to let me add new ones
<yugi> Pelo, thank for the help with the VGA
<Goooner> Pelo: Sounds right, I think
<jacob> lustblader http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34258/
<afaik> it only has predefined ones
<afaik> I wanto to assign a shortcut to a binary
<CarlFK> ticnailer69: are you registered with freenode?
<ecaandrew2> i accidently crashed my ubuntu today =[ and need help
<benn92647> nickrud: ok so i didnt mess anything up?
<Pelo> ticnailer69,  I got it , chck your spelling
<Goooner> Pelo: It is abt rerouting the busses
<Superkuh> fiesty 64 bit, xinerama with nvidia proprietary drivers. gnome-terminal issues. In order to get it to launch at all (I use rxvt now instead) I have to "$XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 gnome-terminal" as per http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354767#c5, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/58232, and my own report: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/9430
<Superkuh>  . I am trying to add that ENV variable to all shortcuts in the gnome menu or some equivelent, but fail. Can someone help?
<nickrud> benn92647, no, you just couldn't write :0
<Pelo> yugi,  glad it worked out
<Lustblader> afaik: there's some program.. tiny yet powerful.. i forget it's name.. sorry.. just search on google
<benn92647> ok
<ecaandrew2> i was trying to learn some commands, and i restarted and got this error
<jacob> Pici thx for the help but i rather receive help from one person to avoid confusion
<Pici> jacob: okay :)
<Pelo> Goooner,  what's the text you need to add ? that wil give me a clue if that's where it goes
<benn92647> nickrud: thanks for realizing im a nimwit
<rPro|dB}> I am seeking help for DUAL BOOT, anyone available ?
<afaik> !info keybinding
<ubotu> Package keybinding does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<afaik> !info keybindings
<Goooner> Pelo: pci=assign-busses
<ticnailer69> so /join ##java is the wrong spelling????
<ubotu> Package keybindings does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: whatchaneedtoknow?
<Geek_> ...
<Pici> ticnailer69: Make sure its not opening in another tab that you arent noticing.
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: what cha need to know?
<abadtooth> Dangit! how do I navigate in the console?
<nickrud> benn92647, nah, it's just a beginners hurdle, grokking admin privileges. Seen it many times, had to learn it myself ;)
<ecaandrew2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/ can anyone help me?
<ticnailer69> ok
<jacob> lustblader, should i do it Pici's way?
<benn92647> nickrud: so i need to go into the root to make the changes right?
<afaik> nevermind.. this sounds iike I am doing something stupid as it should probably work out of the box as ubuntu ships the 3ddesktop packages
<Pelo> Goooner,  yeah that sound about right,    in the terminal   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     fine the entry for your ubuntu boot and add that bit to the kernel boot line
<ticnailer69> oh!
<nickrud> benn92647, anything that's outside of /home/<you> , yes
<Geek_> abadtooth: familar with the dos/windows cli syntax?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : The problem is that my XP will not boot.
<Malachi> CarlFK: No go.
<afaik> I doubt I need to install 3rd party programs from the internet to make the damn thing work ;)
<Goooner> thx Pelo. Will try
<ticnailer69> I need to by identified to join that channel....
<ticnailer69> lol
<afaik> I'll search ubuntu forums
<CarlFK> Malachi: ?
<Lustblader> jacob sure go ahead
<ecaandrew2> i crashed my ubuntu today, i was trying to learn new commands, and i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart.....
<Pelo> !nickserv | ticnailer69
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !register | ticnailer69
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: hmm, does ntldr start up?
<ubotu> ticnailer69: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ecaandrew2> and i was impatient and hit Ctrl+ALT+Del, and it crashed.
<jacob> pici can you tell me that command again please?
<ecaandrew2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/
<Malachi> CarlFK: Two-way recording
<Pici> jacob: tar -xzvf pbcompiler.tgz
<Pelo> ticnailer69,   type /msg nickserv help for registration info
<timburke> Hey
<benn92647> niccrud: ok so i am ready..lets do this.how do i put your pastebin in my grub to substitute it forthe one i have
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : Sorry but i do not know what ntldr is.
<benn92647> nickrud: how to i copy the pastebin info into my root grub
<abadtooth> Geek_:  no I thought all I needed to do was type cd.. to go back a dir and cd foldername to go to another folder within that one?
<CarlFK> Malachi: oh yeah.  bummer.
<ticnailer69> thanks
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : it gets to a point where i can choose the OS to load up but when i Choose XP it does not load
<Pelo> yugi did you check if there was  a restricted dirver for your card ?
<Geek_> the NT bootloader. by right in a windows/linux bootloader
<Geek_> abadtooth: basically
<Lustblader> /quit... call of the food.. sorry
<jacob> pici some action took place, now what do i do now? is it installed or did we just decompressed it?
<abadtooth> Geek_: It's not working!
<timburke> Hey all, does anyone know how to get a compiler to work with Ubuntu?
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: tricky, freezes, or some error?
<ecaandrew2> i accidently crashed my ubuntu today =[ and need help anyone
<jacob> pici what to do now?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : It says "Starting OS ...."
<Geek_> abadtooth: type in ls...
<Pici> jacob: You only just decompressed it, you need to cd into the directory and read the README and/or INSTALL files
<nickrud> benn92647, in this order:   cd /boot/grub/     then  sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.before.nickrud.messed.around    then   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> ecaandrew,  we need a mor specific issue to deal with
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : and nothing happens from there.
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: hmm, apparently you might have hosed your windows install
<ecaandrew2> i was trying to learn some commands, and i restarted and got this error
<ecaandrew2> Pelo: here
<ticnailer69> !register | ticnailer69
<rPro|dB}> What can i do to fix the hosed?
<Goooner> I dont get the syntax in /boot/grub:  Is # a normal line and ## ignored?
<ecaandrew2> i crashed my ubuntu today, i was trying to learn new commands, and i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart.....
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : What can i do to fix the hosed?
<ecaandrew2> Pelo: here is the error i get
<ecaandrew2> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/
<nickrud> Goooner, both are ignored; the ones with only one # are used by ubuntu as defaults to build a new menu.lst
<benn92647> nickrud: your kiiding right
<Geek_> rPro|dB}:no need to panic, though, back up your linux first, and see if you can restore the XP partition with testdisk, it should be on the ubuntulivecd
<IntuitiveNipple> On Feisty using 'Desktop Effects', the Gnome "Window List" panel applet has just decided it is only going to appear at the base of one workspace - previously it appeared on all 4 'sides' of the 'cube'. Anyone know how to correct this?
<Goooner> nickrud: So there arent many lines in used as default?
<Pelo> Goooner,  lines with any number of # before them are just comments  the menu entries are further down,  past the halfway mark ,  the hve no # before them
<nickrud> benn92647, well, maybe not all the nickrud stuff, but always back up system files before changing them
<abadtooth> Oh no! Lustblader is gone?
<jacob> pici what do i do now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34260/
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: it sounds like you overwrote your XP partition to me, somehow
<timburke> Alright... Everybody
<benn92647> nickrud i did the first part
<timburke> I am trying to get a compiler
<abadtooth> Can anyone help me install a tarball?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : Ummmm where do i get testdisk?
<timburke> here on Ubuntu
<Error_> test
<nickrud> Goooner, if you compare the ones with # and then look at the lines without, you'll see the template
<Geek_> ubuntu liveCD has it
<quaal> anyone know of a program to shrink dvd9 dvd's into dvd5
<quaal> (7-8gig into less than 4.7gig)
<ecaandrew2> I crashed my ubuntu today, the last command I did was /etc/init.d/gdm restart, I got impatient during the black screen with OK's, and hit CTRL + ALT + DEL, and when i rebooted, I couldnt log in anymore...
<abadtooth> I need help installing this please:gimp-2.4.0-rc1.tar.bz2
<ecaandrew2> I got this error when trying to log into ubuntu
<ecaandrew2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/
<rPro|dB}> I've just backed up my Linux with GrubED.
<benn92647> CRAP
<Pelo> ecaandrew2,  try this, boot the recovery mode , login properly  , then sudo reboot and restart the regular way
<Pelo> benn92647, ???
<Pici> jacob: Follow the directions.
<benn92647> nickrud: it says cp: missing destination file operand after `menu.lst'
<benn92647> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<ecaandrew2> Pelo: let me try that
<ecaandrew2> brb
<Konsole_AFK> any idea how to open .msi files?
<DjKoRn`> wuzup!?
<Konsole_AFK> O.o
<nickrud> benn92647, you can say cp menu.lst menu.lst.backup
<Goooner> If grub takes forever to load, I did something stupid, ey?
<Pelo> Goooner,  possibly but not neccesariily
<Konsole_AFK> grub shouldnt take forever to load
<Goooner> Hmm, it is starting
* Pelo needs to learn how to spell that word 
<Goooner> forever = 7 sec
<Goooner> :D
<benn92647> nickrud: says permission denied
<Pici> Konsole_AFK: msi files are for windows.
<jacob> pice write those two commands into the terminal from the read me file?
<Pelo> Goooner,  I feel your pain
<Konsole_AFK> Pici: i know.. i ment in wine
<kaveh> some one plz helpe to setup wifi
<Pici> jacob: You'll probably need to prefix them with sudo though for them to work.
<jacob> pici write those two commands into the terminal from the read me file?
<nickrud> benn92647, that was a test, remember you're in system territory? use sudo
* Pelo points to his littl toe, right there near the nail
<Pici> jacob: yes.
<timburke> Kaveh, go to lemonparty.org
<timburke> They'll have directions.
<jacob> pici give me a sec
<benn92647> nickrud: cant i delete the current grub then ksut ceat a new one to take its place
<kaveh> i can not make eth1 up
<timburke> Alright here's what you do Kaveh
<nickrud> benn92647, no! always make a backup in system territory, it's gonna save your system one day
<timburke> I just switched to Ubuntu today from the evil Windows
<Konsole_> lol
<kaveh> timburke, i followed the help ,but it did not wrk
<ahattar> nikem bcm43xx-fwcutter is the file
<Pici> Konsole_: I'm trying to remember the command...
<Konsole_> evil windows..
<timburke> Ugh
<Aval0n_> I got the res on my plasma set to 1280x720 and now the top and bottom are truncated
<timburke> How do I get a compiler
<Aval0n_> anyone know how to fix that?
<ticnailer69> thanks for the help Pici :)
<timburke> installed on ubuntu
<Pici> !compile | timburke
<ubotu> timburke: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<exhausted> Does anyone know an app that will let me sync my Windows Mobile 5 smartphone
<Aval0n_> i'm using ubuntu
<Konsole_> Pici: i knew it...but i havent used it in so long that...i pretty much just forgot it lolz
<kaveh> root@kaveh-laptop:/home/kaveh# ifconfig eth1 up
<kaveh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<benn92647> nickrud: how do i know if it did it..it just went to a new line
<Pelo> Aval0n, lower res hight maybe ?
<kaveh> timburke, ^^
<Pici> Konsole_: My memory is going on me.  They'll be able to help you much faster in #winehq
<Aval0n_> but 1280x720 is native 720p
<nickrud> benn92647, now you can do ls  , it'll list the files in the directory/folder
<Aval0n_> for a plasma no?
<Pelo> Aval0n,  isn'T it suppose tobe  1280x900 ?
<Aval0n_> erm
<Aval0n_> I don't think so
<Aval0n_> is it?
<Pelo> think so
<benn92647> nickrud: ok it shows some stuff
<Aval0n_> 720p is 1280x900?
<Pelo> no garranties but I think that that's one of the regular wide screen res
<kaveh> Pici, hi , can u direct me?
<nickrud> benn92647, you see two menu.lst , one with backup appended, right?
<Pici> Aval0n_: It depends on your hardware, whether its 720p/i or 1080p/i
<Pelo> Aval0n, I think 720 is per inch
<benn92647> nickrud: its only 4 lines i think i can post it here
<nickrud> benn92647, no, no more than three
<benn92647> nickrud:default        installed-version  menu.lst.backup    stage2
<benn92647> device.map     jfs_stage1_5       minix_stage1_5     xfs_stage1_5
<benn92647> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           reiserfs_stage1_5
<benn92647> fat_stage1_5   menu.lst~          stage1
<benn92647> oops
<Aval0n_> hmm ok
<Pici> Pelo: Its not per inch, its pixels
<benn92647> Sorry Ubotu..me love you long time
<Pelo> benn92647,  NickPresta join me in #Pelo please
<nickrud> benn92647, yup, you're good to go.
<benn92647> nickrud:whew!
<Devo> What's a good screencapture software?
<timewriter> hi
<spanglesontoast> would anyone know why my usb ports at the front of my machine don't work
<timewriter> anyone knows how to control EIST in edgy ?
<Pici> Devo: I've heard good things about recordmydesktop
<benn92647> nickrud: now what do i do
<timewriter> !EIST
<spanglesontoast> they are usb 2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> benn92647, /join #Pelo
<timburke> There is no build-essential package on apt-get...
<Pici> kaveh: Is the name of your wireless interface eth1?
<P_Kable|laptop> Anybody tried to make a deb out of the wine's git sources yet ? id there a deb target with the provided make file in the git sources ?? thanks
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : Umm i didnt find what you were talking about.
<timewriter> timburke, enable the multiverse
<timburke> how?
<kaveh> Pici, yes
<timewriter> are u using gnome ?
<jacob> pici http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34261/
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: google testdisk then, their webpage says its on UbuntuLivecd...
<timburke> Yes I am using gnome
<Geek_> i usually use it on dos
<Konsole_> i have a problem in CSS its extremely choppy but only on some maps.. others are perfect.. is it just lack of video drivers?
<timewriter> look for software sources tab
<timewriter> and enable universe and multiverse
<brohken> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers? my config is busted
<timburke> where at?
<Pici> jacob: I think the directions said you'd need to go into the lib directory or libs.
<timewriter> what desktop manager are u using ?
<timewriter> gnome , kde ?
<timburke> I am using Gnome...
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> System - Administration - Software sources
<kaveh> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"TRENDnet"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<kaveh>   Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.442 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<Pici> kaveh: Does iwconfig say that all of your interfaces are missing wireless extensions?
<timburke> Ah I see it
<timewriter> :)
<timburke> TRENDNET?
<timburke> LOL
<Pici> exhausted: Oh.. sounds like its just not associated.  Are you sure thats your essid?
<abadtooth> Is there a way to install a tarball in less than one years time???????????
<kaveh> Pici, ^^ no not for th1
<timewriter> my CPU is limited at 2.540 ghz because i have EIST enabled on bios
<kaveh> eth1*
<timewriter> how do i control this in gnome ?
<|neon|> trying to get lm-sensors 2.10.4 the newest one since  i have an P35 chipset mobo)on but when trying to compile it says that libsysfs is needed but can't be found libsysfs2 is installed , is libsysfs2 the same as libsysfs,  i do have the dev package installedany suggestions
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : Ummm I am lost on how to use it, is there a guide on the forums?
<Malachi> What can I use to record conversations through Ekiga/WengoPhone?
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: there's a guide on the webpage
<jimmitastic> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : k thanks,
<jimmitastic> sorry that slipped out
<Pici> !b-e | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pici> jimmitastic: er.. that was to you, not jacob
<Pici> jacob: ignore the above.
<jimmitastic> i gathered ;)
<timburke> There is still no build-essential
<RichW> !packages test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> timburke: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pkundu> hi, i installed 7.04 xubuntu in my system(Celeron 1.2/256MB SD Ram/20GB HDD/810 MB). I was damm slow.Now I am using Fedora with gnome in that same box and it is lighting fast. whats the problem with ubuntu/xubuntu
<timburke> The latest
<RichW> ubotu needs /msg support
<Pici> RichW: It has that
<RichW> oh wait
<timburke> 7.04
<RichW> its slow
<RichW> :P
<abadtooth> pkundu: Did you install your video card drivers?
<Pici> timburke: Then I assure you that its there.  Have you done an apt-get update lately? Are you sure that you arent capitalizing anything and that you are spelling it correctly?
<timburke> yes,,
<Pici> timburke: Can you pastebin the output when you try to apt-get install it?
<pkundu> yes I did abadtooth
<Pici> !paste | timburke
<ubotu> timburke: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaveh> Pici,   Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.442 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<jorvis> anyone know a guide that shows the default directory layout for apache in ubuntu?
<Pici> kaveh: I dont know what to tell you if your essid is correct.
<timburke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34263/
<andrewfashion2> hey Pelo
<brohken> can someone help me get my Xserver working?
<ticnailer69> how would I use the update-java-alternatives command?
<andrewfashion2> Pelo: sudo reboot, same error
<andrewfashion2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/
<Pelo> hello andrewfashion2 do I know you ?
<brohken> i keep getting an error
<andrewfashion2> i am ecaandrew2
<andrewfashion2> sorry
<abadtooth> pkundu: Then I wouldn't know :( I installed mandriva once and it was pretty slow without them, so I thought that may have been it, but I don't know now :(
<andrewfashion2> Pelo: just came in as this name by accident
<Pelo> andrewfashion2, ah yes , hold on
<jimmitastic> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<jimmitastic> surely this should be there...am I running sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jimmitastic>   in the wrong place....
<timburke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34263/
<fevel> hey...I cant play dvds...is there something I need to install??
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : hmmmmm...
<jacob> pici i don't know whats the next step
<meoblast001> hello.... i need help from dual booters here.... after a Ubuntu crash.... booting Windows returns an error stating that the HAL.dll is missing..... how do i repair this... i downloaded the file and put it in place and still get this error.
<pkundu> hmmmmm..........but fedora 7 really rocks
<brohken> has anyone loaded ubuntu and nothing comes up except the background and mouse?
<ParaDoX34690> Can anyone suggest a word processor that's better at handling the formatting and special characters of a Word document than Abiword or OpenOffice???
<brohken> any idea what is causing this?
<Pelo> andrewfashion2, try searching for this line in the forum,  it might get you an answer personaly I am stumpped,  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<andrewfashion2> =] 
<Pici> jacob: Neither do i.
<timburke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34263/
<Pici> timburke: Just a moment.
<Pelo> andrewfashion2, you might have to boot the live cd bakc up you data and install again
<atomic_ue> has anyone had any problems with keyboard input focus in java apps while running beryl?
<andrewfashion2> Pelo: ill look around, anyone have any idea why /etc/init.d/gdm restart, than I hit ctrl + alt + del crashed my linux?
<kaveh> pici,thanks alot
<Pici> kaveh: Sorry I coudlnt be of any more help
<andrewfashion2> anyone have any idea why /etc/init.d/gdm restart, than I hit ctrl + alt + del crashed my linux? this is the error I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34259/
<Generic> Lunis is that like Linus?
<Lunis> Generic, no. not even slightly
<Pici> timburke: You have done an apt-get update recently, right?
<timburke> Yes
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : hmmmmm.. How do i start testdisk with Linux? Terminal?
<Generic> always wanted to meet that guy heh
<brohken> ugh is there any distro that will work with my laptop
<brohken> i cant get this working
<brohken> im about to give up :(
<Pici> timburke: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?  I just tried to install build-essential on my feisty server and it worked fine...
<timburke> yes
<jacob> pici, the site where i downloaded the file contains two tgz files
<Generic> build-essential is on the default sources man
<meoblast001> im having anouther error.... my Flash player was installed from a tar file but i want to uninstall it.... how do i do that?
<jacob> pici this second one is called lib.tgz
<Meroigo-laptop> i accidentaly mounted a volume to a folder I did not want to mount in, with the mount command. how do i unmount it? :P
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: probably just "testdisk"
<ticnailer69> how do I use the command update-java-alternatives?
<timburke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34266/
<Geek_> brohken: try checking tuxmobile
<nickrud> ticnailer69, sudo update-alternatives --config java  is the one I know :)
<Generic> fiesty main is gthere
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : kk it is installing.
<ticnailer69> cool
<Generic> humz
<Pelo> Meroigo-laptop,   sudo umount /mountpoint
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : hmmmmm.. How do i Open it?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : sorry this is my first day with linux =S
* Generic is gawking at <rPro|dB}>
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<rPro|dB}> nv,
<meoblast001> how do i uninstall a tar version of Flash player?????
<rPro|dB}> nvm
<Geek_> i can tell ;)
<Geek_> try the command testtisk
<Geek_> *disk
<kenthomson> I need help. I hear a (slight) hissing sound from my speakers. I cant play any music or any other sound. I tried plugging my headphones directly into the sound card but still i couldn't hear any sound. I tried restarting the sound server by alsa-utils restart, but after re-starting the same hiss continues. It should be noted that when i stopped the sound server the hiss dissapoeared.
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  all the installer does is place the libflashplayer.so file in the right directory, i believe
<jorvis> anyone know how to start the postgresql server on ubuntu after installing it?
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: how do i get rid of that
<timburke> Meoblast
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  you can "locate libflashplayer.so" and delete all the instances
<timburke> type
<Emualynk> Hey
<timburke> err never mind
<Generic> <rPro|dB}> for a first day youv done pretty good managing to go on the irc chan
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ :  nvm i got it
<timburke> Does anyone have any idea on my problem?
<richard> does anyone know anything about adesklets
<kenthomson> !adesklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adesklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: locate never returns results then i find the files later... so it doesnt work
<Meroigo-laptop> thanks pelo. i had tried "unmount" before, but apperantly it was "umount". =)
<richard> i cant get the adesklets -i to work
<jorvis> meoblast001: run 'updatedb' first
<kenthomson> someone?
<Pelo> np Meroigo-laptop
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ :  IRC is Easy to get on, i use it all the time back in the day =P
<Generic> say did anybody else bind spacial keys to open console?
<ticnailer69> hells yeah
<ticnailer69> thans for that man
<Emualynk> I have a problem with Xchat..
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  when was your last "updatedb"?
<Pelo> richard, adesklets never wroked for me , I use gdesklets instead
<ticnailer69> thanks*
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: a while ago
<richard> well gdesklets suck
<Emualynk> When I try to connect to a server it is stuck on "Identification"
<Generic> say did anybody else bind spacial keys to open console?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ :  Btw Testdisk didnt say there was anything wrong with my partition..
<Generic> humz
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ :  after i analysed it.
<Geek_> Generic: i used to use this quake style console...
<Generic> lol
<Generic> ctrl+`
<Generic> ?
<Geek_> rPro: well thats good. means something else is borked
<jorvis> noone uses postgres on ubunut?
<Pici> timburke: I'm not sure what to say, this is very weird.
<Geek_> Generic: its neat, press F12 and a console drops off the top of the screen
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ :  Well it still wont load up...
<Geek_> yeah
<Generic> oh i know what you mean
<Geek_> thing is if you do a repair install of windows (which would be what i'd do) you're probably gonna need to reinstall grub
<Meroigo-laptop> how can i check used/free space on a hard drive? :P
<Generic> omfg
<jacob> pici, do you want to continue helping me, i found that part 2 of the file contains the name lib.tgz, continue?
* N3bunel away
<Generic> did he check mbr?
<Pici> jacob: You'll need to decompress that file too.  tar -xzvf lib.tgz
<jacob> pici yes i did that
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  here http://pastebin.com/d7abb22de
<Generic> you have a command for un + re installing grum
<Generic> like lilo -u
<Pici> jacob: then cd into the lib directory and copy the file like the instructions tell you.
<Goooner> Im having some difficulties making my wlan work. I got one ethernet interface, and another wireless interface, that is DISABLED. How do I enable it then!?
<Generic> you dont need to run the windows "fix /mbr"
<Generic> or mbrfix command
<Pelo> Goooner, were yo able to make the grub edit ?
<w30> anyone besides me have any problems making Remote Desktop  VNC with vino work?
<Goooner> Pelo: I changed it back, seem to do more bad
<timburke> should I just manually try to install gcc?
<jacob> pici i get to "*.so" files when i extract the files, and i don't know what to do with it
<Geek_> Generic: sounds like windows is (more) broken (than usual) to me, however fixing windows generally removes grib
<Generic> <Goooner> iwconfig <interface>
<Goooner> Pelo: But now I find that the card is disabled. SO probably that is the issue
<w30> Mine does not refresh dthe desktop
<Pelo> Goooner,  did it mess your boot ?
<Goooner> Pelo: No, it didnt.
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: deleted it from there and out of the apt packages and about:plugins is cleared from it now
<Generic> <Goooner> or iwlist scanning
<Generic> thatll wake him upp
<Pelo> Goooner,  I'd put it back if I were you
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : it didnt even detect a partition for windows =S
<Goooner> Generic: logic name in < > ?
<Generic> eth0
<Generic> eth1
<Generic> ath1
<Generic> something like that
<Generic> dont put the <>
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: ok.. this isn't good
<Goooner> Generic: But it is the logical name it is after
<Geek_> installed from livecd? did you read what it said about the partition getting wiped?
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  you can replace it with apt or copy the tarball flash to those directories and restart your browser; it should work either way
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : let me run another check..
<SkiGuy> hey all. is the new compi-fusion (0.5.2) in any repositories yet? I don't really want to compile it myself
<Bogaurd> is there a way I can run something over x-forwarding through an ssh session, then close that ssh session, open a new one later, and resume where I left off with application? somehow keep it running in the background on the remote machine?
<Pici> jacob: follow the rest of the directions.  I remember one of them was `sudo cp libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so /usr/lib`
<Generic> what does ifconfig or iwconfig give ya?
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: i DON'T think, logically testdisk will work on the partition its on
<SkiGuy> boguard - check x11vnc
<Geek_> bogard: freenx
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : so heres whats been happening, format my 300 gb hd , i first install XP
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : then .. install linux
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : when i want to go on XP it does not load up
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : but linux does.
<meoblast001> any AVI to GIF software in the repos???
<Generic> <rPro|dB}> you need to config grub
<Goooner> What is iwlist scanning? What does "eth1 No scan results" mean?
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: was the drive partitioned in 2? are you sure you didn't accidentally install to the windows drive?
<Generic> <Goooner> it scanns for aps
<Geek_> Generic: from what he says, it sounds like an ntldr issue
<Geek_> ...
<Geek_> wait
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : How do i config grub?
<Geek_> can linux see the XP drive?>
<rPro|dB}> yes
<Geek_>  never done it myself
<Geek_> is all the XP data there?
<rPro|dB}> yes
<Generic> <Goooner> do you have any hotspots around ya ?
<Goooner> Generic: So what do you think about "No scan results"?
<Goooner> Yeah, I do
<Geek_> ok
<Geek_> data is safe
<Goooner> Im on that hotspot on another computer (this one)
<Geek_> i donno how to config grub lo
<Generic> <Goooner> i think ur driver is not installed correctlly
<Geek_> ;p
<Geek_> it usually 'just works' for me
<rPro|dB}> does anyone here know to config crub?
<Generic> <Goooner> the wifi wont recognize other hotspots
<rPro|dB}> grub**&
<Geek_> hmmm
<Goooner> Generic: I think I agree
<rPro|dB}> Generic ? Goooner?
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: is the new flash player in the repos?
<Generic> <Goooner> what chipset you got?
<rPro|dB}> shit this is confusingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<jellymaster> can I get some help,how can I set up my linksys USB card for my desktops wireless? the linksys software is for windows only
<CoasterMaster> !ohmy !rPro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy !rpro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rPro|dB}> !ohmy !coaster
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy !coaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Goooner> Generic: Broadcom 4311
<Generic> like me man
<Generic> lol
<Generic> same prob
<CoasterMaster> i just awoke from a nap, so my typing skills are lacking
<Goooner> Really?
<Generic> yeah
<Generic> fixed it several times
<Goooner> Wow, am I lucky?
<jacob> pici are you there? it seemed like the two commands worked
<jacob> how do i run the program
<Generic> gooner ill give ya a tut
<Selenolycus> What is the command to reconfigure X?
<Generic> gooner did ya try the ndis wrapper?
<Goooner> It is a part of this laptop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPnx7400 Seems it worked fine in older versions
<Goooner> ndis wrapper? Shall take a look
<Generic> sec ill link ya
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings... two questions... first, why is my trash can not displaying stuff in it when I "move to trash"
<CoasterMaster> selenolycus: i believe it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CoasterMaster> make sure you backup xorg,conf first!
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: uhhhh.... Flash player closes my browser when it uploads stuff
<Geek_> rPro|dB}: sadly all my windows XP dualboots never have issues, i wish i could help more but i don't have experience
<Generic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  hmmm
<Generic> i using a dell inspiron tho
<Goooner> thx
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  did you replace libflashplayer.so with another?
<Generic> np man
<Generic> <Goooner> the only prob with this is that you wont be able to use monitoring nor injection
<meoblast001> sin2gen: with the one from the repos
<LDS_Trooper> Second, I need to reconfigure X to get the higher resolutions of my monitor don't I?
<jacob> pici, i installed the libraries, what do i do know, i need your help cause i'm basically new to linux
<Generic> <Goooner> if you are thinking of wardriving
<Goooner> I am green, Generic. First hours in linux
<Generic> oh ok dude
<Goooner> So I dont know what you're talking about :D
<Generic> lolz
<Generic> wifi hacking
<Generic> nvm
<Goooner> The problem is that I will have no other Iconnection than wlan, so I have to get it working
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: now it wont even upload
<faileas> i rembered that, first thing that happned was i hosed mandriva by installing stuff from cooker. heady days ;)
<Generic> use ur driver not the dell one
<Generic> i think
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  i use the tarball flash, myself
<Generic> ur using hp
<Generic> is ur broadcom a dell?
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: that one does it too
<Goooner> The ethernet interface is using dell
<Generic> ok
<Generic> use the howto as is
<Generic> =)
<HHP2K> Gar.. can anyone help me with a dual head setup??
<Generic> <HHP2K> you need a dual neck for that
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: i need to uninstall VMware cuz it tries to do crap everytimme i do an install of anything
<Goooner> Okay Generic. Thank you
<Generic> np
<LDS_Trooper> trashcan always showing empty even with stuff in it.. how do I fix that?
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  i would remove flashplayer and firefox entirely with and 'apt-get remove --purge' and try it fresh.  you can back up your ~/.mozilla dir somewhere ese
<HHP2K> Generic: a dual neck?
<Generic> for bouth of the heads
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  are you trying this in a vm image?
<Generic> you mean core duo?
<HHP2K> Generic: .. funny :P
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: Ephiny does it too
<meoblast001> im purging Flash
<Generic> <HHP2K> seriouslly dude you mean intel core duo?
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  in a vmware image?
<LDS_Trooper> Generic,  I have a core 2 duo.. been great so far
<HHP2K> Generic: No, Dual Head, as in dual-monitor setup
<Generic> ohhh
<Generic> no clue
<HHP2K> seems to bethe theme
<meoblast001> sin2gen:: what???
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  yeah.  you may want to open a fresh firefox and browse to macromedia's site to install flashplayer
<HHP2K> Nobody has any experience with Multi-monitor setups in ubuntu?
<Goooner> Generic: The cleaning of you system only applies to changes in command files, right?
<LDS_Trooper> sorry I don't
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: that one does it too
<Goooner> Generic: If I have made no changes in files, I have nothing to clean.
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  try it with a fresh firefox install, i'm thinking
<Generic> <Goooner> nope dont think so
<Goooner> Thanks, back to howto
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  and make sure all the libflashplayer.so instances are gone before installing
<LDS_Trooper> ok I need to run I'll com back later and try to get some help on these smaller issue...
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: i deleted it
<meoblast001> manually
<ParaDoX34690> how can I go about changing my default applications such as VLC for handling a good majority of my audio and video files???
<HHP2K> ParaDoX34690: System>Preferences> Preferred Applications
<HHP2K> might do it
<HHP2K> no, maybe not
<nickrud> ParaDoX34690, you must right click each media type, select properties and open with in the dialog window
<ParaDoX34690> Yeah, was gonna say that's not it HHP2k...
<CaptainMorgan> !wxDesigner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxdesigner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goooner> Generic: I cant even perform the first lines of code
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : damn...
<ParaDoX34690> I'll check that out nickrud, thanks.
<Generic> <Goooner> sec
<HHP2K> ParaDoX34690: First thing that came to mind :P
<nickrud> ParaDoX34690, I wish they'd put that in a single pref dialog
<Generic> <Goooner> what lines?
<Generic> <Goooner> apt-get update?
<downhillgames> anybody here get fglrx working with a X300 PCI-e card?
<nickrud> !info wxdesigner
<ubotu> Package wxdesigner does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<downhillgames> i've googled, i've followed 3 guides...
<downhillgames> or more
<Goooner> The first lines of code in the howto. And the second problem is, I got no LAN to collect get packs with
<downhillgames> and i give up
<Generic> ohh
<Generic> no wired connection?
<Goooner> Nope =/
<Generic> omg
<Goooner> Aye
<Generic> how are you online then?
<HHP2K> router plz
<Generic> other pc?
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : could the problem be that my xp and linux are on the same hD?
<Goooner> Wlan, on my old lappy
<mikebot> When I open the file browser, I have it set to view as list, but the name column is much thinner than the size column. Is there a way to change the width of the name column?
<Generic> ok
<Generic> humz
<Generic> you use 1390 dell wifi?
<Goooner> Terminal says so
<sin2gen2> downhillgames: i have an X1300 working using amd/ati drivers.  is my card like yours?
<Goooner> But Im not that sure
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  i am unsure of their models names
<Goooner> Tho the Terminal recognize my laptop model
<Generic> if lspci says so it is true
<Generic> lol
<jacob> pici, do you know how to completely install the program?
<Goooner> Ay
<faileas> rPro|dB}: naw, it works for me...
<Generic> about getting those files humz
<jacob> pici, i'm stuck i just installed the libraries
<Generic> use a usb stick?
<Goooner> Yes
<Generic> and the uname -r
<Generic> just get the linux headers
<Generic> for ur kernel
<rPro|dB}> Geek_ : what are the steps you do when installing linux and OS?
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: can i install it from wine?
<Generic> basiclly i think you got em already
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; you're is much newer. you have the X1 series, mine is the old X series.
<sin2gen2> meoblast001:  still not working after a fresh install of firefox?
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: I just looked at the Ubuntu wiki... you've got the ipw3945 WiFi adaptor in that PC?
<downhillgames> mine is from back when PCI-e JUST came out :)
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  are you trying the restricted xorg-driver-fglrx?
<meoblast001> sin2gen2: ephany does it too
<Macrosoft> gah! why does ubuntu insist on not working with an X1550
<Goooner> Nipple: How do I know? =(
<mikebot> When I open the file browser, I have it set to view as list, but the name column is much thinner than the size column. Is there a way to change the width of the name column?
<downhillgames> Sinistral_; i tried 3 drivers.
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; i tried 3 drivers.
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  the issue is probably your xorg.conf file
<meoblast001> ooh.. epany uses firefox
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  can i ask what is the problem?
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; could you paste me yours in the pastebin please?
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  sure
<mc2ts> I need some help setting up my printer....
<Goooner> Shiat, cant take no more today. Night peeps, thanks for the help!
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: You said it matched the specification at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPnx7400 but that isn't the same WiFi as you said just prior to that - then you said it is a Broadcom  4311 - so you've confused me
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  http://pastebin.com/daa7693a
<rPro|dB}> faileas : what are the steps you do when installing linux and OS?
<downhillgames> tyvm sin2gen2.
<Goooner> Sorry Nipple: The terminal says Broadcom Corp. Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  i take it you are running with vesa and want 3d acceleration, right?
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; that's what mine looks like (just take my word for it)
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; indeed
<Parisi_work> hmmm
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  is this a fresh install?
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; not any more :) but it was
<Goooner> Nipple: But its the same model they discuss in that article. Perhaps a little different version
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: ahh ok! hence I was confused :)
<Darth_Gimp> can I make a panel drawer of my home directory?
<faileas> rPro|dB}: partition first, install windows, install linux. test. more recently though i've been using wubi, so its install windows, download wubi installer, let it download the cd image (say over a full work day) and let the install go overnight
<Goooner> Nipple: You got any idea what to do? :D
<drashok> hello, I am not able to boot from live cd ubuntu 7.04. I will appreciate help.
<logreeval> Hi, I have a Dell 600M that is having trouble connecting to the internet...anyone know how to fix this?
<rPro|dB}> faileas : hmmm i've done it both ways
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  anything of interest at the bottom of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<overrider> logreeval: be more specific
<rPro|dB}> faileas : linux then xp and xp then linux, its always after linux is when it stops working
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; everything fglrx/ati has been removed. so i can't tell you
* faileas prefers wubi since backups are somewhat more interesting
<rPro|dB}> faileas : its something to do with splitting the HD
<downhillgames> besides the fact, it's upstairs :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: And I take it you've been trying to follow the Forum HowTo guides too?
<rPro|dB}> faileas : i think...
<faileas> never had that happening
<downhillgames> sin2gen2; how long will you be on yet? and may i PM you?
<jellymaster> can anyone supply me some information about using wireless USB cards on a desktop I can't even get it to recognise that I have one in I tried the commands /sbin/iwconfig /sbin/ifconfig ath0 down /sbin/ifconfig ath0 up /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 down /sbin/ifconfigh wlan0 up
<Goooner> Generic: I cant perform the first lines in the code of the howto. sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  i would use the xorg-driver-fglrx in linux-restricted modules (which i am sure you have tried)
<Goooner> Nipple: Yes, but Im really lost
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  sure
<faileas> how about you split th HDD FIRST, do a windows install, then do the linux install?
<Darth_Gimp> can I make a panel drawer of my home directory?
<drashok> hello will some one help me resolve my problem. I am not able to boot from ubuntu live CD 7.04
<faileas> you can fix the current one i think, using chkdsk from the windows cd, if its a bad FS
<sin2gen2> downhillgames:  i'll be here a while
<Goooner> Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc...
<Generic> gooner its ok you dont have it installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: You say you can't perform rmmod... what error do you get?
<Generic> thats why
<rPro|dB}> FS?
<Goooner> Oh.. :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: Generic has it covered :)
<Goooner> Okay, then Ill try the howto
<Parisi_work> Anyone here on dsl?
<faileas> file system
<IntuitiveNipple> Goooner: good luck :)
<drashok> hello
<mc2ts> I need some help setting up my printer....
<rPro|dB}> k
<Goooner> Thank you Nipple
<Generic> http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/06/17/injection-capable-bcm43xx-driver-2620-16-generic-kernel/
<Generic> better newer tut
<Ava> guys I can not get a res to show up right on my plasma
<rPro|dB}> hmmm. ii wanna try to fix it without ..
<drashok> anyone here can help me boot Ubuntu
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: damn small linux?
<Ava> I've tried 1360x768
<rPro|dB}> formatting again..
<Generic> gooner http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/06/17/injection-capable-bcm43xx-driver-2620-16-generic-kernel/
<Ava> 1280x720 it always truncates on top and bottom
<Generic> newest howto
<Ava> i can see the top of the bottom bar and the bottom of the top bar
<Goooner> Ah. great! Thanks!
<Parisi_work> dystopianray Oh, i apologize mate, i meant ADSL
<Ava> extremely frusterating
<drashok>  :o  :(
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: I have adsl
<drashok> hey guys any one can help me boot from Ubuntu
<drashok> :(
<Meroigo-laptop> is there a file in linux i could edit to put in commands i want to be run at startup?
<dystopianray> Meroigo-laptop: what do you want to run at startup?
<Parisi_work> dystopianray Would you prefer that over cable for any reason>
<ShockSMX> what do you guys use for a windows app or windows os emulation layer
<JDLimbo> what's the easiest way to find out what kind of video card you have?
<Meroigo-laptop> command to mount some network paths
<Meroigo-laptop> i mounted them before, then i rebooted and they seemed to be unmounted :P
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: yes i would, i don't watch pay tv and i'm not particularly fond of the shared neighbourhood bandwidth of cable
<drashok> ----> hello i will appreciate help to boot from ubuntu live cd
<drashok> :(
<nickrud> ShockSMX, vmware
<cello_rasp> JDLimbo: hal-device-manager
<Goooner> Generic: Is there any way to get those packs down to a flash disc in win environment?
<ShockSMX> nickrud: free?
<drashok> exhausted can u help me
<nickrud> ShockSMX, yes, it's in the ubuntu-commercial repo
<logreeval> overrider: i cant get any internet
<Generic> <Goooner>
<ShockSMX> drashok: go into the bios and check the boot order. it needs to boot from CD before booting from the HD.
<logreeval> overrider: i cant get any internet
<Generic> <Goooner> yeah instead of wget just go to the link and dl it
<drashok> i am not able to boot ubuntu
<exhausted> how do you check kernel version in ubuntu, drashok does that answer your question, lol
<ShockSMX> drashok: how far do you get
<dystopianray> exhausted: uname -r
<drashok> yes it does not boot from cd
<ShockSMX> drashok: try what i said
<drashok> screen displays a message
<ShockSMX> what message
<drashok> may i tell u :)
<ShockSMX> nickrud: ah, cool. how do i dig that up?
<ShockSMX> nickrud: is there an apt-get frontend i could browse through?
<cello_rasp> drashok: check your bios for boot device sequence. CD/DVD should be in there before HD
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: synaptics
<Generic> <Goooner>use ndis wrapper it works for sure
<ShockSMX> cool
<drashok> Yes it does boot from cd gets stuck leaving a message shock SMX
<Parisi_work> dystopianray I am just looking for ideas, considering going with Verizon DSL 3mbit down as opposed to 5mbit down TW RR, dsl also $10 cheaper, but 1 year agreement.
<Generic> <Goooner> this injection thingie i just tried it didnt work fo me
<nickrud> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main <-- ShockSMX add that to your sources.list
<ShockSMX> drashok: what message, dude
<drashok> On booting from CD-ROM Ubuntu 7.4 stops midway.
<drashok> The screen reads as follows:
<drashok> BusyBox v1:1.3 (Debian 1:1.13-3ubuntu 3)
<drashok> Built-in shell (ash)
<drashok> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<drashok> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Parisi_work> Sorry if off topic :0
<drashok> (initramfs) [ 63.173560]  ata1: port faild to respond (30 secs, status 0 x d0)
<drashok> - - > and so forth
<ShockSMX> nickrud: ok
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: well I don't really know anything about american adsl
<drashok> Shock
<drashok> did u get tht
<Meroigo-laptop> did someone know?
<cello_rasp> DSL is the same the world over
<faileas> drashok: sounds like a bad cd
<ShockSMX> drashok: yeah, i got that
<drashok> shocksmx
* faileas likes his cab;e
<Parisi_work> dystopianray Aha, gotcha.
<drashok> i hve 3 of them
<ShockSMX> drashok: can you do a checksum or something on the cd?
<ShockSMX> all 3 fail?
<logreeval> My 600m doesnt connect to ther internet, it does NOT see the wireless card, it DOES see the network card but doesn't connect to the internet.
<drashok> none work and new ones that came by post
<Parisi_work> faileas What do you currently use?
<drashok> check sum what is that
<ShockSMX> nah, if you've tried multiple copies, then the cd is fine
<ShockSMX> something with your hardware
<drashok> 1.4 GB Ram + new hard disk :)
<drashok> feel frustrated
<faileas> Parisi_work: cable, mainly cause its cheaper in the UK, and more reliable in singapore
<Parisi_work> Ah
<ShockSMX> hmm
<drashok> My firefox which was running on XP also ceased functioning
<drashok> Shock u there
<islan> I don't know if it's just my hardware, but when running Ubuntu on it, the hard drive seems to get really noisy
<drashok> :)
<islan> either the hard drive or graphics card
<Parisi_work> islan Fan noise?
<ShockSMX> drashok: yeah
<mikebot> When I open the file browser, I have it set to view as list, but the name column is much thinner than the size column. Is there a way to change the width of the name column?
<drashok> ShockSMX  :o
<islan> Parisi_work, yes
<drashok> Ok :)
<drashok> suggestions plz
<Parisi_work> islan That would make sense.
<ShockSMX> drashok: i don't know... i'm googling it
<cello_rasp> drashok: check memory quality. run other diagnostics as well
<master_> hello all
<Generic> damn  i use bcm44xx thats why nothing works
<meoblast001> what browsers have nothing to do with Firefox or the engine it runs on
<meoblast001> ?
<Goooner> Generic: If I ?got the file on the flash instead of an URL. What do I use instead of wget
<monkeybritches> lynx
<islan> Parisi_work, so it's not an Ubuntu problem?  the last time I used this hardware for XP was a long time ago, but I don't remember it being this noisy
<Parisi_work> The OS will throthle the Video card fan for specific reasons, not sure why in your case.
<master_> extract it and then make
<Generic> <Goooner> just copy the file
<drashok> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<drashok> 	/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<drashok> 	(initramfs) [ 63.173560]  ata1: port faild to respond (30 secs, status 0 x d0) wht does this mean
<cello_rasp> drashok: it is DEF a hardware issue, 3 diff discs dont fail like that ...
<Generic> <Goooner> wget is used for dling
<Goooner> Generic: Where do I put it?
<Parisi_work> islan assuming you are strictly talking about the noise from your video card's fan.
<cello_rasp> initramfs sounds like a problem with RAM
<benn92647> just so you all know....you have some of the greatest minds in here helping you..so be nice to them
<Generic> Goooner> any dir youd like
<islan> Parisi_work, , I think it's that
<benn92647> lsut wnated to say that
<drashok> I have added 1 GB RAM
<Generic> just be in the same dir while running the other commands
<Goooner> lol, okay
<benn92647> be back in a few
<drashok> new one to the preexisting
<Parisi_work> isla You should examine the inside of your machine and narrow it down.
<cello_rasp> drashok: you can run a memory check from the ubuntu install disc i think
<drashok> ok
<Parisi_work> cello_rasp you can :)
<islan> Parisi_work, okay.  I'll look it up, thanks!
<ShockSMX> drashok: looks like it probably has something to have something to do with the /etc/inittab file
<drashok> i will do a memory check :)
<cello_rasp> heh, my pal has a motherboard that doesn't like WIN XP SP2 ....
<meoblast001> i want Windows back
<cello_rasp> meoblast: did you keep it?
<dystopianray> meoblast001: konqueror
<meoblast001> its sad but if you have windows... pll care about you
<meoblast001> cello_rasp: it broke
<ShockSMX> meoblast001: they do?
<drashok> shock what is tty? It keeps saying "can't access tty"
<nickrud> ShockSMX, a heads up: there is no /etc/inittab in feisty, it's all in /etc/event.d now
<Parisi_work> islan My fan usually will spin faster (get louder) when i run certain apps, specially games under XP, not sure what would case that under Ubuntu.
<cello_rasp> tty is the terminal
<Parisi_work> islan What video card?
<meoblast001> ShockSMX: then why did i find like 3 errors in the Linux flash player?
<ShockSMX> drashok: it's like a terminal
<islan> Parisi_work, not running anything particular on it though.  NVidia
<cello_rasp> yo ima shutup
<drashok> ok:)
<dystopianray> meoblast001: what are the errors?
<drashok> wht do u suggest ShockSMX?
<ShockSMX> drashok: what about the memory tests others suggested?
<tomcatt> !ubotu nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Parisi_work> islan compiz/etc ?
<cello_rasp> pss: the linux flash player is developed closed source by Adobe :o
<meoblast001> dystopianray: it cant loop audio and it closes the browser after uploading a file
<drashok> ok:) i will do those n let u know
<quaal> is transmission bittorrent client not in the repos ?
<islan> Parisi_work, I'm sorry, compiz?
<ShockSMX> drashok: try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 or F2 or something, see if any of the terminals respond
<drashok> ok:)
<dystopianray> meoblast001: the only people who can fix it are at adobe
<Parisi_work> islan 3D accelerated GUI
<meoblast001> dystopianray: and thats why i need help fixing windows
<meoblast001> but i dont have a disk
<meoblast001> Dell never gave me it
<meoblast001> i should sue there asses
<islan> Parisi_work, I think the screensaver is, but I turned that to a blank screen'
<dystopianray> meoblast001: this isn't windows support, go here ##windows
<rt> yep.
<cello_rasp> meoblast: backup, download windows iso and use a valid licence
<drashok> il do memory check  :) thnks
<CSTrippie> meoblast001, you should have a recovery partition on your HD with a reccovery image for your dell.
<islan> Parisi_work, but that has been the case on previous sound problems
<islan> Parisi_work, don't know how to fix it in Ubuntu though
<saeed> hi all
<ShockSMX> dragon: i just installed ubuntu myself, i'm no expert :)
<saeed> how do I change the look of an icon in gnome?
<drashok> punch ctrl + alt + F1/F2 n c
<saeed> I have these nice icons
<cello_rasp> saeed: be more specific please
<ShockSMX> yeah, that might show you if any other terminals are available
<saeed> I used to just right-click in KDE, then click on the icon
<Parisi_work> islan Fix what problem?
<saeed> and select what it will look like
<cello_rasp> saeed: in the panel? in the file manager? in the desktop?
<ShockSMX> drashok: should work all the way up through F7
<saeed> in nautilus
<islan> Parisi_work, noise caused by lack of 3D acceleration
<cello_rasp> saeed: no. you can add 'emblems' to icons, though.
<ShockSMX> drashok: and if you can get at one of the other TTY's, then the advice here might help you
<ShockSMX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<drashok> ok and i do not know how relevant this is firefox has stopped since then
<drashok> i c :)
<nickrud> saeed, you can right click, select properties, then click the icon in the dialog window to pick a different one
<Parisi_work> islan try a different distro, see if it does the same thing, maybe its all in your head :p
<quingin> random question when i try and join a different server with xChat it crashes does anyone know how i can find out why? i am new to ubuntu.
<ShockSMX> drashok: looks like one of the ways people solved this is by installing from the "alternate cd" instead of the "live cd"
<JNowka> Does anyone know how to make a .deb from the new mesa 7.0.1 source? I tried earlier and all I got was a 1.6M .deb.
<islan> Parisi_work, nah, this is definitely noisy.  but I think I'm starting to find some articles now that I've narrowed it down, thanks
<ShockSMX> drashok: but if you specifically need to run linux off the cd, you can also try gentoo or knoppix, which are other popular linux distros
<cello_rasp> drashok: i agree with SMX, the alternate install has worked for me as well
<Parisi_work> islan Nice, good luck.
<drashok> i do not know wht an alternate cd is. This one says cd for pc edition
<cello_rasp> 'alternate install', means it just shows the install menu rather than is a 'live' boot CD
<drashok> pc edition will run on x 86  based system This is  wht  is written on cd cover
<richardjc> how can i check my system specs?
<shk> does anyone know how to enable the wifi tray icon?
<ShockSMX> drashok: that's probably a live cd, which means it'll boot into ubuntu from the cd before trying to install a copy on the hard drive
<vendeta> i need help whoever know stuff about wifi chip set drivers please im me
<richardjc> anyone?
<faileas> !wifi > vendeta
<richardjc> is there a cpu-z like program for linux?
<LoveToS_pam> i know it all about wifi
<drashok> yes
<cello_rasp> richardjc: top
<drashok> it says so
<cello_rasp> richardjc: hal-device-manager
<irf> hi
<Some_Person> I get an error when starting my Ubuntu install into GNOME (this started when I installed "kubuntu-desktop
<drashok> to install ubuntu run the live CD is written
<Some_Person> " to add KDE to Ubuntu.
<irf> anyone can help me
<cello_rasp> maybe, what question
<LoveToS_pam> so ubuntu servers..do they attack other linux servers, or windows servers as well?
<cello_rasp> what
<konam> someone knows which is the key combination to type the trademark (TM) logo?
<vendeta> LoveToS_pam: i imed u
<drashok> double click on install to install ubuntu or use it as a live CD are the options
<irf> my gprs connection with bluetooth always disconnect after 5 second, why ?
<Some_Person> The error is similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73636
<monkeybritches> only when threatened
<shk> are there alt codes in ubuntu?
<jayde_drag0n> anyone who has some time to help... no matter what.. i can't get my system to notice an exernal usb hard drive (i'm running ubuntu feisty)   can ubuntu only see 1 external?? or what am i doing wrong
<dystopianray> LoveToS_pam: only when comprised, as with any server
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: Is that drive formatted?
<LoveToS_pam>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<LoveToS_pam>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<LoveToS_pam>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<LoveToS_pam>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<LoveToS_pam>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<LoveToS_pam>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
<LoveToS_pam>     Arei je, strava zemna, slavom bojnom njih opio
<LoveToS_pam>     i zemlju im za poprite, da se bore, naznaio.
<IdleOne> !ops | LoveToS_pam
<ubotu> LoveToS_pam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<LoveToS_pam>     Iz grmena velikoga lafu iza trudno nije,
<LoveToS_pam>     u velikim narodima geniju se gnj'jezdo vije:
<cello_rasp> get out
<LoveToS_pam>     ovde mu je pogotovu materijal k slavnom djelu
<LoveToS_pam>     i trijumfa dini v'jenac, da mu krasi glavu smjelu.
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<LoveToS_pam>     Al' heroju topolskome, Karaoru besmrtnome,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> thanks rob
<IdleOne> ty
<rob> np
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel: it wasn't at first but it WAS brand new... then i put it on another system (that noticed it) and formated it to ext3
<zg_> 
<saeed> I am trying to change the look of an iconin nutilaus
<timewriter> hi
<cello_rasp> not even a viagra ad !
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: Not sure then.
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<timewriter> is there any GUI for cpu speed settings ?
<LonerVamp> I just did a round of updates for Feist, and after a reboot, my vmware server won't start...anyone run into that recently?
<drashok> ShockSMX i will do the memory check then CTRL+ALT+F1 to F12
<Some_Person> Please help me!
<Some_Person> I get an error when starting my Ubuntu Feisty install into GNOME (this started when I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies to add KDE to Ubuntu. The error is similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73636
<IdleOne> Some_Person: ask a question first
<quingin> some_person is your hard drive ntfs?
<timewriter> what error
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel: did i mess it up by formatting it? or does that not matter with an external hard drive?? and btw is there some command to type names faster ... ie instead of TYPING Ahadiel:
<Some_Person> I have an NTFS partition.
<quingin> that may be it. not sure i have had issues with my externals connecting because they are ntfs
<saeed> I right click on it -> selected properties -> clicked on the icon, but nothing appears in the window
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: Well, most irc clients (not gaim) support tabbing to auto-complete someone's name.
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel: oooh yah that did that LOL
<saeed> in KDE, it's right-click->properties->select whichever
<quingin> sorry i not a lot of help im new to ubuntu. i got a program from the repos that allows ubuntu to have read write in ntfs
<neg6> I just finished installing ubuntu 7.04 server edition on a dell poweredge 2900 dedicated server, but Im unable to get the internet working
<saeed> how do i do the same in gnome?
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: And no, shouldn't matter if it was formatted by something else.
<quingin> NTFS configuration tool
<saeed> where are the icons in gnome?
<quingin> try that if you havent
<Parisi_work> bbl
<neg6> its connected directly and i tried doing what was said at the bottom of this post :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224987
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel: there isn't some super secret thingy installed in it that tells a system what you've plugged into the machine... it just KNOWS its a hard drive
<Some_Person> I get an error when starting my Ubuntu Feisty install into GNOME This started when I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies to add KDE to Ubuntu. The error is similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73636
<bluebanana> i need a good WYSIWYG website design software for ubuntu. Kompozer doesn't seem to be friendly with me
<bluebanana> please advise
<keen101> is the VESA driver used by default on Live-CD's?
<neg6> but with both eth0 and eth1 there were no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: I'm not sure what you mean... but try using gparted to see if it's there.
<kahrytan> Whats the binary for compiz preferences?
<quingin> so crap wrong person then some_person sorry about that i know someone asked about external drives
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: sudo gparted
<saeed> anybody knows how to change icons on the gnome in nautilus?
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel:  i have gparted and no it didn't see it
<saeed> i right click -> properties -> icon
<keen101> quingin, i did the other day. :)
<quaal> is transmission bittorrent client not in the repos ?
<saeed> but there's nothing on the window
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: You sure it's turned on? lol (Not sure what else)
<Some_Person> That's ok, quingin.
<saeed> that's how I used to change stuff in KDE
<saeed> anybody knows where icons are?
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel:  the problem is not that its not unmoiunted... the problem is that the system doesn't see it.. no matter what usb port i plug it into...
<keen101> is the VESA driver used by default on Live-CD's?
<saeed> in gnome?
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel:  yah its on
<IdleOne> saeed: /usr/share/pixmaps
<dystopianray> keen101: only if there is no other driver
<Some_Person> VESA is default on live cd, no matter what
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: Do you have any windows computers? you could try formatting it to NTFS, then later back to ext3 once it gets recognized under ubuntu.
<keen101> ok, so it uses VESA by default?
<dystopianray> Some_Person: that's not true
<Some_Person> Although you CAN force it to use the nvidia-glx driver
<quingin> i do have a question though. whenever i try and change servers in xchat it crashes running ubuntu feisty
<kahrytan> Whats the binary for compiz preferences?
<dystopianray> keen101: no it doesn't
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel:  LOL nope not a single windows machine in my house
<keen101> I'm confused.
<saeed> the icons I just installed are not in /usr/share/pixmaps
<dystopianray> keen101: it doesn't use vesa by default
<saeed> anyone has another suggestion?
<Some_Person> it does use vesa by default
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: hrm, not sure what else. You may want to try searching the ubuntuforums
<Some_Person> on the boot menu
<keen101> dystopianray, then what does it use by default?
<dystopianray> Some_Person: no it does not
<Some_Person> yes it does
<dystopianray> keen101: whatever driver your card takes
<bluebanana> what's a good WYSIWYG editor for making simple websites?
<ProN00b> jayde_drag0n, if gparted doesn't see it its likely that its broken
<dystopianray> Some_Person: if you have nvidia it uses nv, intel it uses i810, etc..
<Some_Person> mine is an nvidia card, and it always uses VESA by default
<saeed> WHERE ARE THE ICONS IN UBUNTU?
<dystopianray> Some_Person: probably becuase nv doesn't support your card
<ShockSMX> where do i change screen res
<saeed> come on poeple, I just installed an icon theme
<Some_Person> but it does
<faileas> bluebanana: never found one thats nice in any OS, personally
<saeed> where are the actual icons?
<keen101> dystopianray, so it detects what card you have, and then picks a driver?
<bluebanana> faileas, really?
<Jack_Sparrow> IT does try to determine the right card...  but you can force vesa..
<dystopianray> keen101: that's right
<bluebanana> faileas, it doesn't have to have the features of a dreamweaver. i'm just making a simple websit
<faileas> bluebanana: yeah... which probably explains why i don't design webpages
<IdleOne> bluebanana: quanta
<keen101> dystopianray, so is it possible to select the VESA driver on an external HDD Ubuntu install, so that it works with most random computers?
<bluebanana> IdleOne, is that WYSIWYG?
<IdleOne> yes
<saeed> WHERE ARE THE ICONS IN UBUNTU?
<ShockSMX> ah, never mind, i'm a moron
<dystopianray> keen101: you can set the vesa driver after you install
<saeed> can someone answer
<IdleOne> saeed: caps off and relax
<saeed> please?
<keen101> dystopianray, yeah i know.
<timewriter> saeed no need to caps
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: So why does it use VESA by default? nv at least would be good, if not nvidia-glx (whih i figured out how to force-use after starting up)
<dystopianray> keen101: or you should be able to get the same init script the livecd uses to select a driver
<timewriter> be more explicit in your question
<dystopianray> keen101: so that you can boot on any pc and it'll pick an appropriate driver
<jayde_drag0n> Ahadiel: nope not broken i JUST plugged it into my ubuntu laptop... sees it fine
<ShockSMX> hmm, can ubuntu handle wide-screen resolutions? i don't see anything listed.
<Ahadiel> saeed: Maybe no one knows, or perhaps some do but are AFK.
<keen101> dystopianray, that would be very neat.
<timewriter> yes it can
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: it can
<timewriter> u need the right drivers
<ShockSMX> ah, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: IT tries to determine your video setup and uses vesa if it cant..
<bluebanana> IdleOne, i currenty have it open, but all quanta plus is showing me is code. how do i get the graphical view?
<Ahadiel> jayde_drag0n: I'm not an expert, but check both fstab files.
<saeed> Isee that some poeple are helpful here
<IdleOne> saeed: /usr/share/ ...
<keen101> dystopianray, do you know where/how to get that script?
<faileas> ShockSMX: yes. but during install you will REALLY want to use the cheatcode for the right res
<elkbuntu> bluebanana, NVU is ok, it's currently unmaintained, so isnt in the repos, but there is a .deb at nvu.com
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: try running this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> keen101: no, sorry
<saeed> IdleOne: I checked it out, they are not there
<IdleOne> bluebanana: I know there is an option in there to change the view not sure where
<ShockSMX> faileas: i've installed. running it now.
<keen101> dystopianray, thanks. you were very helpful anyway.
<timewriter> saeed check System . preferences , theme , icons
<konam> saeed /usr/share/pixmaps /usr/share/icons
<IdleOne> saeed: for what application?
<bluebanana> does anybody here know how i can get Quanta Plus to be WYSIWYG?
<ShockSMX> dystopianray: will do
<saeed> got it people
<timewriter> if that is what u want
<bluebanana> elkbuntu, i'm having problems with kompozer/nvu.
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: make sure you select the correct driver though
<saeed> THANKS a lot IdleOne
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: When I use dpkg-reconfigure and autodetect my card, it chooses nv
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: then selecet all the resolutions you want to bea ble to use
<dystopianray> Some_Person: what card do you have?
<zbadone> anybody using Netbeans for Rails dev?
<ShockSMX> ok
<elkbuntu> bluebanana, dont know what to suggest then. i dont wysiwyg :-/
<richardjc> is the linux version of Yahoo Messenger any good or is GAIM still better? the YM doesn't look very good
<kahrytan> PLEASE someone help me. Where is the compiz preferences?
<richardjc> anyone?
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: ccsm
<sandaru1> zbadone: aptana is better than netbean for rails, isn't it?
<ShockSMX> dystopianray: hmm, i don't know what the right driver would be. this is a laptop, everything's integrated.
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Or, Preferences => Compiz blah lah
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: pastebin your lspci output
<zbadone> sandaru1: I'm trying both at the moment
<keen101> All video cards since about 1995 support the VESA standard which supports all high resolution modes like 800x600 and 1024x768 and higher. right?
<bluebanana> elkbuntu, can i show you a bit of html code? I wanted a simple table of links on the left of an image, but when i removed the top cell, they all jumped to the right of the image.
<johnficca> how does one apply a patch before you compile what is the command for that?
<ShockSMX> one sec
<dystopianray> keen101: that sounds right
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, Nope to the second one
<Flannel> bluebanana: #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey>          howto find out or set the user name and password for cups ?
<quingin> compiz settings are in the compiz config manager
<dystopianray> johnficca: patch < blah.diff
<zbadone> sandaru1: I've been playin with Aptana, got the newest Milestone of Netbeans
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, and ccsm is useless
<saeed> when one installs an icons theme, where is it located?
<elkbuntu> bluebanana, ok. pastebin it
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Hold on, I"ll find you the package to install
<ShockSMX> dystopianray: Intel Corpration Mobile Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bluebanana> elkbuntu, wanna talk in offtopic?
<saeed> I have installed 2 icon themes, but I can't locate them
<sandaru1> zbadone: ah.. how is it? netbeans?
<zbadone> just trying to figure out how to display the log files
<Kouros> anyone here know a little bit about VNC and ssh?
<saeed> anyone knows where they are installed?
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: there is no number?
<timewriter> anyone knows a GUI to control cpu clock speed ?
<ShockSMX> dystopianray: 945GM/GMS/940GML
<zbadone> sandaru1: its nice, but I am lost!
<kahrytan> quingin, thats the binary though.
<dystopianray> ShockSMX: select 'i810'
<intelikey> i'm at   127.0.0.1:631   and it want's the user name and password before i can do anything      anyone ?
<ShockSMX> dystopianray: thanks
<kahrytan> quingin, What is
<timewriter> i have EIST enabled and my cpu runs at 2.40 ghz instead of 3.40
<Kouros> *timewriter* GUI tool for CPU speed are you using GNOME?
<timewriter> yes
<timewriter> gnome i use
<dystopianray> timewriter: it'll increase the clock speed automaticallyw
<mannytu> saeed: should be in your theme
<timewriter> i dont like that
<timewriter> i need it at full speed
<sandaru1> zbadone: i read somewhere in the net that you can change gedit to act like textmate
<Kouros> have you loaded the CPU Freq monitor applet?
<zbadone> sandaru1: I've already done that, as wsell
<timewriter> yes
<zbadone> trying them all out
<dystopianray> timewriter: it'll make your cpu run cooler and use less power
<zbadone> even a few on windows platform, using VMware
<timewriter> yes but more lazy also
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, compiz-tray-icon doesnt have it
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<zbadone> anybody have a Toshiba A205-s4577 without sound working?
<zbadone> Mine is finally working!!!
<zbadone> so it is possible
<timewriter> Kouros , the cpu freq monitor doesnt allow me to change the speed
<timewriter> it just monitorize it
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, not valid
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: we're talking about compiz fusion, right?
<zbadone> any Smoothwall users in the house?
<sandaru1> anybody know how to configure the Prolink Hurricane 9600 usb adsl modem?
<timburke> Hey all
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, Nope. Compiz
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: I'm not sure if it has one.. and why not switch over to compiz-fusion?
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, I'm not upgrading. I'll wait for gutsy
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Ah, well incase you want it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, I don't trust compiz group repo
<ectospasm> is there any way I can grab what $DISPLAY values there are at any time?  Basically, I want to write a script that pops up a GUI program on another user's display... something like "sudo -u <user1> <script on user1's $DISPLAY>"
<timburke> I'm still having trouble getting the ability to compile
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, Gutsy will have fusion right?
<jimmygoon> Are there any kernel updates coming down the pipe? I hate recompiling the vmware-module each time....
<popcorn> Could some one help me set up my gmail email account with evolution?
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Yeah, I've used tribe 4, but it doesn't come with a config app for it.
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: You have 3 options, No Effects, Normal Effects, or Full Effects.
<sandaru1> popcorn: it's in the gmail web site
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, Probably to cut down on confused people
<neg6> uh, anyone had experience with ubuntu server and networking and can pm me? :P
<Bobby> Hello everyone, I am a new Linux user just here to try and learn a little bit about Linux, what you can do with it and how you do it.
<PinkFloyd> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dystopianray> neg6: just ask your question in here
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, The settings can be confusing for newbies
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: You can however install the package I mentioned earlier.
<Bobby> Can you tell me if this is the best way to start
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Making it easy to configure
<timburke> I tried to use the compiling software guide
<neg6> dystopianray: ok then, but its kinda long
<timburke> it did not work
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, you use dogfood repo?
<popcorn> sandaru1: Can you link me, I don't see it.
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: yeah, the same one from that link
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Works excellent
<punto> hi.. is there a way to see the output from an installation script run by dpkg? I'm getting "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10" but I can't see what the error is
<neg6> ive setup ubuntu server 7.04 on a dell poweredge 2900 server, and the setup went ok up until dhcp. There are 2 eth, eth0 and eth1 (which the ethernet is plugged into NIC1 on the back), and neither were able to configure dhcp. I choose to configure later, and now that im booted im trying to figure out how to make it connect to the net, any ideas?
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, I wish they didnt merge
<timewriter> i cant remove powersaved , without removing the ubuntu-desktop
<timewriter> this is bad
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: What do you mean?
<dystopianray> neg6: do you have a dhcp server on the network?
<sin2gen2> timewriter:  not really
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, because compiz team understood that adv settings can confuse many people
<mannytu> Bobby: ubotu knows all!
<timewriter> this is what it says if i want to remove it
<neg6> dystopianray: i THINK so, this is actually setup connected to my home router.. im on a laptop that connects with dhcp wifi
<timewriter> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<timewriter>   ubuntu-desktop libcpufreq0 powersaved libpowersave10
<timewriter> lol
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Have you seen the config manager? it's soooo easy
<sandaru1> popcorn: opps.. it's not the gmail site.. try this : http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Everything is straight foreward.
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, I remember beryl setting manager ... way to confusing
<Bobby> As I sit here looking at everyones comments...how doyou keep up with how is saying what....it looks very confusing...i have never been in a IRC chat session
<neg6> dystopianray: also, if you look at that last post on this page (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224987), I have tried what he said (iface eth0 crap) with no success
<[i] Naufragus> I'm having a problem with my video card. I try to boot ubuntu (before I even install) and, after the loading bar finishes, I get a "No Signal" message from my monitor. I'm using an ATI Radeon X1900. Does anybody know how I might be able to fix this?
<jimmygoon> popcorn, there are step by step instructions on google's site
<popcorn> not for evolution
<timewriter> [i] Naufragus  did u modified the bios of the videocard ?
<logreeval> I was going to install Ubuntu fiesty on my computer, but then the partition says It doesnt know the used space, so i cant edit the size of the partition what do i do?!?
<[i] Naufragus> no
<[i] Naufragus> how would i do that?
<timewriter> what version of ubuntu are u trying to install ?
<[i] Naufragus> 7.04
<timewriter> hm
<bullgard4> A large Keksi form text field reduced its height from 406 pixels over night to the minimum although the handles are still 406 pixels distant. What property of this Autofield do I have change? ('Height' property is still = 406 pixels).
<timewriter> my vga is X1950Xt
<timewriter> and had no problem
<timewriter> but my modded X800GTO has the same problem
<[i] Naufragus> hm. i even tried changing the resolution and booting in safe graphics mode
<mannytu> Bobby: it a start... you ask for help, and then wait your turn
<jimmygoon> popcorn, adapt it, the fields are the same, just in slightly different places
<logreeval> someone?, should i partition it using some different partition manager first?
<ProN00b> need a suggestion for a easy to set up ftp
<timewriter> u can try to install the server version of 7.04
<timewriter> then the ati drivers
<Meroigo-laptop> i did "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and added "//amd/amdlagring /mnt/amdlagring/ smbfs 0 0" and saved and rebooted. It was not mounted into /mnt/amdlagring.... It mounts there if i type "sudo mount -t smbfs //amd/amdlagring /mnt/amdlagring/".
<neg6> any idea dystopianray?
<timewriter> then bring up the desktop
<Meroigo-laptop> Why doesn't the fstab method work?
<timewriter> but its too much to do
<[i] Naufragus> server version?
<timewriter> ati is buggy sometimes
<Bobby> so should i just paste my question/information and submit it
<ParaDoX34690> Hey, i think I did something stupid, but I don't know what, and now the "Main Menu" icon is no longer in System > preferences... is there a way to put this back in the list??
<timewriter> whats the manufacturer of your videocard ?
<Meroigo-laptop> Naufragus: me? I have ubuntu server
<dystopianray> neg6: not really, sorry
<neg6> :\
<[i] Naufragus> no mer
<neg6> anyone have any ideas? :P
<[i] Naufragus> wasnt talking to you
<Meroigo-laptop> ok
<[i] Naufragus> timewriter, i can't remember
<[i] Naufragus> hold on a sec
<timewriter> i am just curious
<timewriter> dont bother for that
<[i] Naufragus> just as well. i can't find it
<timewriter> ok )
<[i] Naufragus> i've scoured google and i can't find a solution
<timewriter> did u tried 6.10 ?
<[i] Naufragus> no
<timewriter> try it
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble installing a game. It says I need pygame. Where can I get that?
<timewriter> maybe u can boot on
<[i] Naufragus> and update?
<Aval0n_> guys, I'm going out of my mind. I am running ubuntu. I have a nvidia 7300gs running hdmi out to my samsung PDP. I have the desktop resolution set at 1280x720 and nvidia-settings the same. I tried force scaling in nvidia-settings, but it's still cutting off the top and bottom of the screen. Any suggestions?
<timewriter> well
<timewriter> 6.10 is good
<[i] Naufragus> can i dl that from the ubuntu site
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, ccsm is to confusing. it should have a simple prefs
<timewriter> yes
<Ahadiel> kahrytan: Meh.
<[i] Naufragus> ok maybe i'll try that
<Bobby> ok well here it goes
<johnficca> is there somewhere I can get the moonlight plugin for ubuntu feisty i386?
<timewriter> i run 6.10 too
<mannytu> Bobby: to use Linux, you need a lion's heart, and you need to know a little Linux commands
<timewriter> 7.04 had some issues with me :)
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble installing a game. It says I need pygame. Where can I get that?
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, way to many options
<paotzu> Meroigo-laptop: change "smbfs" to "smb"
<Bobby> Can someone please help me as this is what I am trying to do:
<Bobby> I have a  computer (Compaq 5300US / Intel Celeron Processor 1.1GHz / 320MB SyncDRAM / 40GB HDD / 2 Ethernet network cards / 6MB download & 1MB upload Fiber Internet connection / CD-RW / Running Ubuntu Christian Edition vers. 7.04) that I am dedicating to be a Linux Server.
<Bobby> I am trying to setup this machine so that I can take my my internet connection from the wall and send it into the eth0 Ethernet card (to supply the internet to the network).  Then I want to send the internet out through the eth1 Ethernet card (to supply the internet to all other PCs on the network).
<Bobby> So far I have got the eth0 Ethernet card to accept the incoming internet signal (I am using that connection right now).
<PinkFloyd> !pygame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bobby> But, how do I setup theeth1 Ethernet network card to allow the internet to pass onto all the other PCs on the network.
<olrrai> hi, anyone knows how to install the postscript printer port (to print to PDF) ?
<keen101> Naufragus, if 6.10 doesent work, then u could wait for the new gutsy release that is coming up. It might fix you rproblem.
<timewriter> PinkFloyd www.pygame.org
<PinkFloyd> kthx
<popcorn> hahaha my Linux crashed when I was doing nothing
<[i] Naufragus> what's the difference between the desktop edition and the server editon
<PinkFloyd> no X server
<PinkFloyd> on the server
<timewriter> popcorn u have been hacked by Microsoft
<PinkFloyd> just console
<[i] Naufragus> would the server edition have any more chance of working than the desktop
<[i] Naufragus> oh
<timewriter> [i] Naufragus
<keen101> Naufragus, server means text only.
<[i] Naufragus> oh ok
<timewriter> if u install the server edition , then the ati drivers
<timewriter> it will work 100 %
<Pho5365> So, uh, I have no idea how to install ntfsclone.
<[i] Naufragus> oh really
<timewriter> yes
<[i] Naufragus> what would be the command to install the ati driver
<winwinwin> outlook express vs thunderbird?
<timewriter> there are more than one command :)
<[i] Naufragus> damn
<[i] Naufragus> well is there any way i can boot a command line interface only
<craigbass1976> I want to run a script at boot, but only after the machine has an ip address.  How do I do that?
<[i] Naufragus> without the gui
<timewriter> check this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.40.4_Driver_Manually
<PinkFloyd> [i] Naufragus, just shutdown the X server
<timewriter> yes , the server version is command line only
<PinkFloyd> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<craigbass1976> [i] Naufragus, init 2 maybe?  Not sure how runlevels work in Ubuntu
<timewriter> he cant boot from CD
<bullgard4> Ein Keksi-Textfenster hat sich ber Nacht unerwnschterweise stark in der Hhe verringert (auf das Minimum). Welche Eigenschaft mu ich ndern? (Eigenschaft 'Hhe' ist unverndert = 406 Pixel.)
<timewriter> because boot stops
<kkathman> Doent Rhythmbox have an equilizer??
<holzmodem> i want to use the xfce window manage in kde, but xfwm4 --replace doesnt work. whats wrong?
<sin2gen2> [i] Naufragus:  i think feisty thinks it can support your card and installs xorg-driver-fglrx
<logreeval> what is the Ubuntu partition format.... EXT3 or ExT2?
<ParaDoX34690> So, anybody know how to reset the System > Preferences application list??
<timewriter> i know that thing i had it too
<keen101> Naufragus, did you try "recovery mode" at grub?
<[i] Naufragus> i don't think so
<PinkFloyd> logreeval, ext3
<dystopianray> logreeval: ext3 is the default
<craigbass1976> logreeval, 3
<sin2gen2> [i] Naufragus:  try changing it to vesa and checking it out maybe?
<logreeval> cool, thanks
<timewriter> ParaDoX34690 what u mean by reset ?
<paotzu> Meroigo-laptop: does it work now with "smb?"
<keen101> Naufragus, VESA might work.
<jellymaster> can someone help me out i'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29 but I don't understand this:Unpack the driver source code, cd to the Module subdirectory" when I unpack,which I was guessing was just extracting it,there's only the two subdirectory no files named CD or am i missin...
<timewriter> u can right click on the applications tab
<jellymaster> ...somethin
<logreeval> i am goint o use GParted to pre-partition........good idea?
<timewriter> and customize
<logreeval> for my feisty install that is.
<ParaDoX34690> timewriter: Through some event, probably of my own stupidity, the "Main Menu" option isn't available.. .so Now I can't modify any of my menus
<Aval0n_> guys, I'm going out of my mind. I am running ubuntu. I have a nvidia 7300gs running hdmi out to my samsung PDP. I have the desktop resolution set at 1280x720 and nvidia-settings the same. I tried force scaling in nvidia-settings, but it's still cutting off the top and bottom of the screen. Any suggestions?
<dystopianray> jellymaster: 'cd' is a command, you need to go into the 'Module' directory
<keen101> logreeval, I reccomend Gparted Live-CD.
<neg6> anybody know how to solve this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3214453#post3214453 (kind of long, so just linking)
<logreeval> ;) yeap
<timewriter> did u tried to right click in the Applications tab
<timewriter> ?
<timewriter> oh
<[i] Naufragus> ok, so, if i download the server edition, update the driver, i can then change over to the desktop edition?
<phoekitty04> wow  this is an impressive number of nicks in this room
<timewriter> u can Add it to panel
<ParaDoX34690> timewriter: you know, that worked great... duh... i didn't even think of that...
<timewriter> :)
<brianski> what exactly is gnome doing when it is "thumbnailing" an audio clip?
<bluebanana> sudo aptitude install tidy --> nothing installs
<bluebanana> help
<keen101> Naufragus, It might be worth to try the VESA driver first....
<[i] Naufragus> what's that
<Olgem> D:
<timewriter> Unpacking tidy (from .../tidy_20051018-1_i386.deb) ...
<timewriter> Setting up libtidy-0.99-0 (20051018-1) ...
<jellymaster> dystopianray: so I go into the module directory and do what? or do I go to the terminal and do CD Module?
<timewriter> works for me bluebanana
<keen101> All video cards since about 1995 support the VESA standard which supports all high resolution modes like 800x600 and 1024x768 and higher.
<neg6> anyone at all? or is my problems a mystery :P
<dystopianray> jellymaster: opan a terminal, run 'cd Module', then follow the rest of the instructions
<bluebanana> oh, it's because i already have tidy
<keen101> neg6, maybe everyone is too lazy to even look at it. :)
<towlie> how do i edit a shortcut in the applications menu
<timewriter> lol
<jellymaster> ok thank you very much dystopianray I'll try this now,sorry I'm a lil confused about some of this stuff just got back from a vacation,but my brain is still there
<neg6> keen101: i hope thats the case, cause im not so good at this but am willing to try anything :)
<Olgem> jellymaster, if you need more help ask at a different time of day again. :P
<timewriter> thats not an excuse jellymaster *joking*
<dystopianray> why is ndiswrapper-utils no longer in the repos?
<keen101> neg6, keep trying. :)
<[i] Naufragus> PinkFloyd, what did you mean when you said shut down the x server?
<neg6> anybody know how to solve this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3214453#post3214453 (kind of long, so just linking)
* neg6 keeps 'trying'
<PinkFloyd> [i] Naufragus, you said you needed to run a script after the computer had an IP address
<keen101> neg6, but it does help if you can be a specific as possible. (instead of ONLY linking)
<PinkFloyd> just shutdown the X server, run the script, and start it back up
<neg6> keen101: thats my post
<neg6> anything else you need just ask me
<neg6> and i can give details
<arooni__> do i need anything
<neg6> i cant think of anything else to add
<ShockSMX> i added this to my sources: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<arooni__> to play back dvds?
<arooni__> other than a drive?
<ShockSMX> but i'm not getting VMWARE listed in add/remove apps
<Pho5365> Can anyone link me to a thread that would help me install ntfsprogs?
<ShockSMX> how do i install vmware?
<timewriter> arooni_  , u need some stuff
<bluebanana> what site do you recommend for me to learn very very very very very basic HTML?
<arooni__> i got an error:  could not play back resource
<arooni__> when movie player started up
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: w3schools
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: http://www.w3schools.com/xhtml/
<timewriter> didnt prompt you to install some stuff ?
<faileas> ShockSMX: i do believe vmware has a tarball with an install script
<ShockSMX> faileas: where
<neg6> keen101: any ideas? :P
<bluebanana> ShockSMX, is Xhtml the basic version of HTML?
<keen101> neg6, ok. I was a little confused. :)
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: no, it's like the next generation html
<neg6> anything you want ill clarify
<keen101> neg6, sorry. not me. I'm still a relative noob.
<faileas> www.vmware.com? l)
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: no one uses straight html anymore, everyone uses xhtml now
<arooni__> timewriter, i got this erro: totem cannot play this type of media (dvd) because you do not have the appropraite plugins to handle it
<bluebanana> ShockSMX, i want to learn VERY VERY basic!
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: xhtml is just as basic. it's just newer.
<timewriter> so u need to install the pluggins
<bluebanana> oh
<neg6> keen101: dang :P
<faileas> or more specifically ShockSMX, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<arooni__> timewriter, but i dont know which noes
<arooni__> theres no rpompt
<ShockSMX> faileas: thanks
<faileas> lunch!
<ShockSMX> :)
<timewriter> libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs libdvdnav4
<keen101> :) I wish I had the *KNOWLEDGE*! heh.
<neg6> keen101: sadly it boils down to a simple problem "cant get on net!!!"
<bluebanana> ShockSMX, http://www.w3schools.com/xhtml/xhtml_intro.asp says I have to learn html before learning XHTML
<timewriter> arooni_ are u using 6.10 ?
<timewriter> or 7.04
<arooni__> tim__b, 7.04
<arooni__> timewriter, I MEAN
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> it should prompt you then
<arooni__> no caps ooops
<arooni__> timewriter, but it doenst ;(
<keen101> neg6, if it helps any.... I really do think there IS a solution.
<arooni__> should i installt hose packages timewriter ?
<neg6> thanks keen101 XD
<Aval0n_> who here is running on a plasma panel?
<timewriter> yes
<neg6> I cant get on the net with a ubuntu server 7.04, it seems that its not recognizing the network at all
<arooni__> timewriter, E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<arooni__> y
<timewriter> uhm
<timewriter> do you have the multiverse enabled ?
<b14ck> hey.how stable is the 64 bit version? have all the 32 bit packages been ported to 64 bit version yet?
<b14ck> can i get flash player, etc, working/
<timewriter> u dont need 64bit b14ck
<b14ck> why not
<BoyChineseKL> hello any one can teach me on ubuntu, pm me thx
<timewriter> coz the performance is not so amazing as u think
<arooni__> timewriter, yes multiverse is enabled
<timewriter> i mean the difference between 386 and 64bit
<b14ck> i dont think its amazing. i just want to know how stale it is
<keen101> b14ck, I have heard that not every 64 bit program works stable......
<b14ck> ok then.
<b14ck> thanks
<timewriter> arooni_ i cant remember exactly , check goole also
<timewriter> google
<b14ck> thats all i wanted to know
<timewriter> there are many codecs and never remember them
<keen101> b14ck, but it might be worth a try.
<wckdkl0wn> i need some advice from someone that already runs diablo 2 lod on linux... how do u get it to play on bnet without the cd? i tryed using d2loader but it tells me that bnet cant idenitfy my version
<Pho5365> Could anyone please direct me where I might find a guide that explained how to install and use ntfsprogs, specifically ntfsclone?
<timewriter> b14ck , 64bit is stable enought
<timewriter> enough* even
<timewriter> i have tested it
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: you don't
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: you'll be fine
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: but if you must, just go to the w3 site for html
<neg6> wckdkl0wn: you need a cdkey if you want to play.. ?
<bluebanana> ShockSMX, i don't have to learn html first?
<bluebanana> cool
<keen101> b14ck, .... I would say *Give 64bit a shot!*
<ShockSMX> bluebanana: trust me, they're not like programming languages or anything. they're just markup languages, which means there's nothing to learn.
<wckdkl0wn> neg6: yes.. the game plays with the cd no prob.. but my cd is really really really scratched that it laggs me real bad in the game
<keen101> ...and if it doesent work out.... then there is always 32bit.
<timewriter> ubuntu 64bit is more stable then windows xp lol
<timewriter> than*
<bluebanana> ShockSMX, i hope i learn the basics really quickly.
<ShockSMX> k
<timewriter> ati control center wont start tho
<timewriter> on 64 bit
<neg6> wckdkl0wn: can you make an iso and mount in virtual?
<timewriter> needed to install some i386 libs
<neg6> or even download an iso (if you own the real version not warez XD)
<Mexandrew> Hello, #ubuntu. Today I come with a rather silly question, but I hope you can help me out with this. I need to use a commandline text editor whose name I forgot, and I wondered if you could tell me the name... Not vi, BTW.
<dystopianray> neg6: you can mount an iso, yes
<wckdkl0wn> neg6: i tryed to make an iso of the game but its copy protected somehow and fails to make iso at 99%
<neg6> Mexandrew: pico? nano?
<keen101> timewriter, I hope 64bit Ubuntu is better than windows!
<timewriter> it is
<bluebanana> guys, i'm testing out bluefish. how come there's no color coding of html?
<timewriter> for sure
<keen101> ...otherwise.....
<Mexandrew> neg6: it's probably nano... I think
<dystopianray> neg6: oh nevermind me I thought you were asking a question :p
<Mexandrew> Let me try
<neg6> dystopianray: nope, not that easy XD
<timewriter> well , i cant play world of warcraft on ubuntu
<bluebanana> does bluefish have built in ftp?
<timewriter> otherwise ill send xp to trash
<wckdkl0wn> neg6: beside the ppl over at winehq said that wine will not and can not suport virtual cds or soemthing like that
<neg6> timewriter: at least you can connect to the stupid internet
<Mexandrew> Yeah, that was it, sorry for wasting your time with it, but I appreciate it
<Mexandrew> Now, to install that stubborn nvidiaglx legacy driver...
<Mexandrew> See you all later! and thanks!
<timewriter> neg6 , internet is better on linux than any ms stuff
<keen101> timewriter, i heard with wine doors WOW would work.
<timewriter> i dont like emulators
<theone> hey i just installed ubuntu and my drivers/updates, anything that is a must have that i should look into getting?
<neg6> timewriter, if i had it :)
<ShockSMX> can i turn off the motherboard sounds that the command line triggers sometimes
<timewriter> especially wine
<ShockSMX> it's fucking annoying
<dystopianray> timewriter: wine is not an emulator
<timewriter> neg6 what you dont have ?
<neg6> the internet
<neg6> lol
<timewriter> dystopianray my english is bad
<theone> ha but any good programs/ stuff u would recommend?
<timewriter> neg6 , u are on internet now
<neg6> i _cannot_ connect at all
<neg6> im using a laptop
<neg6> to connect
<neg6> comp that has ubuntu cannot connect at all
<timewriter> lol
<timewriter> u have dhcp line ?
<neg6> it error'd during the DHCP of install
<keen101> yesh. wine is a compatibility layer... right?
<timewriter> haha
<neg6> and so i just said to skip it
<timewriter> manually edit the network interface
<neg6> it has 2 ethernet ports, one of them is connected
<timewriter> and it will work
<neg6> manually added line to it
<neg6> face eth0 inet dhcp
<neg6> auto eth0
<neg6> iface*
<keen101> the actual name of wine is:  Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<keen101> heh.
<holzmodem> hi, how can i replace kwin with xfwm4?
<timewriter> its an emulator
<Pho5365> Can't install Ubuntu because of a bad sector. Ubuntu's recommending ntfsclone. Have no idea what to do now.
<timewriter> with another description
<keen101> timewriter, I would think so myself.
<keen101> but, who knows.
<timewriter> even if they call it a IMPLEMENTATION
<neg6> any idea timewriter?
<theone> ifconfig
<timewriter> neg6 i have the same problem with dhcp on my line
<theone> try pump
<theone> to renew it
<timewriter> dhcp wont work with ubuntu
<neg6> how can i configure it otherwise then?
<timewriter> so i have configured the network manually
<neg6> <i only have cmd line btw.
<timewriter> and im on :)
<neg6> timewriter: teach me :)
<timewriter> let me remember
<dystopianray> Phoenigore: run a chkdsk over your partition
<Pho5365> Did.
<timewriter> man i cant remember the commands
<neg6> timewriter: check /etc/network/interfaces file
<neg6> i think that would have main stuff
<Adnan_> Hi
<neg6> but idunno
<timewriter> there are some commands
<theone> did u run chkdsk with the automatic fix?
<timewriter> with route add default gateway bla
<timewriter> ifconfig eth0 your ip
<timewriter> route add default gateway the gw ip
<Pho5365> Yes. The only thing I haven't tried is the spinrite, because I don't have it.
<ecaandrew> how is everyone
<Jarek> everytime i startup azureus it closes on me after loading, was working fine before. Is there a command that will check if the program has everything it needs? like the fix command for wine?
<[i] Naufragus> hey timewriter do you think 6.06 might work with my x1900
<timewriter> ifconfig eth0 "ip" netmask 'netmasK
<neg6> timewriter: so it would be like
<timewriter> [i] Naufragus u can try
<neg6> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.35
<timewriter> neg6 and the netmask pls
<neg6> route add default 192.168.1.1
<timewriter> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.35 netmask 255.255.255.0
<neg6> ok
<timewriter> route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<UnluckyMike> ecaandrew, are you using compiz or beryl with it>
<dexter121> hello i need some help with my wrlss netwrking
<timewriter> be sure u enter the right netmask
<dexter121> can someone help me plz
<neg6> timewriter: ok i did that, now what?
<timewriter> now ping www.google.com
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, are you using compiz or beryl with it>
<ecaandrew> what?
<UnluckyMike> sorry read wrong line
<ecaandrew> hehe
<neg6> timewriter: unknown host www.google.com (instantly given)
<ecaandrew> no worries
<timewriter> hm
<theone> pump -i ethX
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, nope, I was trying to get a game working withing wine when this started happening
<timewriter> ping 209.85.135.147
<Adnan__> i installed Ubuntu 7 on vmware and updated last night but this morning when i rebooted the system then i got following error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<theone> dhcpcd
<Adnan__> sorry i got disconnected
<neg6> pump is not installed
<theone> ah
<theone> dhcpcd
<timewriter> neg6 try to ping an external IP
<neg6> timewriter: ping'd it and didnt work
<timewriter> hm
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, did you install arureus-gcj
<timewriter> bad
<timewriter> cant help then
<neg6> i can check all computers connected to my routers
<neg6> and it aint listed
<neg6> its almost as if it doesnt know it exists
<timewriter> i think it would work if u had direct connection
<timewriter> not router
<neg6> i know same
<neg6> never had any trouble
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, what's that? I just used the application manager
<neg6> even with the router
<neg6> its the server edition on a dell poweredge server
<theone> neg6 have u tried connecting to the router config IP?
<neg6> theone: no since i dont know how
<theone> what kind of a router do u have?
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, i had the same problem, it was solved for whatever reason when I installed the azureus-gcj package with it. Since then I have moved on to deluge torrent instead.
<neg6> im at the 192.168.1.1 right now on this computer to see the list of all the computers connected
<neg6> its the default verizon fios router, 1sec
<mannytu> theone: you should backup your xorg.conf  file too...
<DARKGuy> Hey people, could anybody tell me a good file hosting I can use for hosting a D-Link DWL-G122 Rev. B1 driver for Fiesty 64-bit that I extracted from the installer and put together for newbies to use without it being deleted?
<neg6> theone: "MI424-WR"
<neg6> is the model
<neg6> actiontech
<theone> manytu: ya, i did that i'm looking for cool apps, or visual stuff
<timewriter> i hate routers
<mattgyver83> Hey room, does anybody know how to connect to display 0 via VNC in linux?
<theone> 192.168.1.1 takes you to a list of computers or the router config page?
<neg6> theone: router config page, but on main page of that gives list of computers connected
<mannytu> theone: compiz is cool
<neg6> which as of now is only my laptop, not the computer thats direct connected
<neg6> [with ubuntu] 
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, i'll try installing that package then
<theone> right, but if u try going to 192.168.1.1 with ur ubuntu does it error out?
<dexter121> hello room i need a little help plz help m e
<dexter121> me*
<neg6> theone: its console only, but when i try to ping it i get no response
<mannytu> theone: Firestater too
<neg6> "Destination host unreachable"
<aaanone> what command is it that you say '___command__ firefox' and it will tell you the location of the firefox executable?
<theone> right, this is connected thru ethernet u said, make sure that cable isn't bad
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, ok i installed it...now what?
<theone> no matter what u should be able to ping it even if ur not getting an internet connection
<neg6> theone: it was previously connected to a windows machine that accessed net just fine
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, try running azureus
<neg6> ill try switching out the cables
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, i did, no difference
<theone> could be drivers needed for ur ubuntu
<theone> u have a weird network card?
<UnluckyMike> are you using a wierd window manager, in know java has a hard time with *other* window managers
<Gnea> has anyone here ever setup a OSX server to serve ubuntu netboot images for remote install before?  I've searched high and low and have not been able to find anything that helps
<theone> u could try plugging the cable into ur laptop real quick to make sure the internet works
<timewriter> aaanone locate firefox |grep bin ?
<neg6> theone: the computer is a server not a regular computer
<dexter121>  well i installed my wrlss netwrking driver and now everytime i use the wrlss netwrking it wont show me the signal strength
<dexter121> <dexter121> but it will show my connection
<dexter121> <dexter121> and it wnt even connect to tht connection
<neg6> heyeheyeh!!
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, it's not the first time this has happened, and not only with this program
<neg6> i just got it to ping succesfully
<theone> nice
<Mexandrew> It's me again. I got my driver running, but it seems I can't set 1024x768 screen size... I'd be glad if someone could help
<neg6> time to work backwards now
<UnluckyMike> Jarek are the other programs java
<timewriter> Mexandrew what driver ?
<Jarek> not sure, this was a while ago
<dexter121>  well i installed my wrlss netwrking driver and now everytime i use the wrlss netwrking it wont show me the signal strength
<dexter121> <dexter121> but it will show my connection
<dexter121> <dexter121> and it wnt even connect to tht connection
<Mexandrew> timewriter: nvidia-glx-legacy or something named liek that, grabbed the package with adept manager
<timewriter> what monitor ?
<theone> dexter try iwlist
<UnluckyMike> hold on jarek let me find the workaround i used
<Gnea> !resolution | Mexandrew
<ubotu> Mexandrew: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jim__> is anyone here to help me with a dhclient problem i'm having?
<dexter121> i am sorry
<dexter121> wht is iwlist
<Mexandrew> A Samsung SyncMaster450Nb, before I upgraded to Feisty (I was in edgy) I had my screen working just fine with a driver downloaded from Nvidia
<dexter121> and how do i get to it i am new to linux and i am using ubuntu
<timewriter> u should install the drivers from source
<neg6> ok finally getting responses wohoo
<theone> cool, sorry i got disconnected
<Mexandrew> timewriter: From source!?
<timewriter> form their package
<timewriter> the nvidia package
<timewriter> i dont think u need legacy
<timewriter> if u have a newer videocard
<Mexandrew> I *do* need legacy... I'm using a TNT2
<devanampriyan> hy friends.., i had used ubuntu as a tester the first time it released.. i usually change my distro everytime something new releases... to test it out...
<timewriter> oh
<Gnea> !nvidia | Mexandrew
<ubotu> Mexandrew: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<timewriter> i made a confusion then
<timewriter> with the guy with 7300GT
<Mexandrew> Oh...
<theone> so neg6 are u all figured out?
<dexter121> hey theone wht is iwlist
<dexter121> like where do i type it or dwnload it or wht
<dexter121> i m new to this linux / ubuntu
<devanampriyan> but now i want a distro to..use more long term...... ie... i need a release that has a long term bug fixes, future feature extentions and community support...
<theone> iwlist will show the wireless stuff
<Mexandrew> Hm, but I think I should try restarting the X server for a bit...
<arooni__> can someone help me to play dvd movies in ubuntu?
<theone> in a terminal
<theone> u know how to get that?
<aaanone> timewriter: the command I was think of was 'which'
<dexter121> umm no not realy
<devanampriyan> can anyone recommend me some???.... i have installed ubuntu now...6.10
<theone> arooni_: u have to install the drivers first
<timewriter> i see
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, try hitting alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace"
<UnluckyMike> rgwb run azureus
<UnluckyMike> then*
<Flannel> devanampriyan: 6.06 is supported until 2009.  And if you wait until april of next year, 8.04 will be supported until 2011
<theone> try like iwlist athX scanning
<arooni__> theone, i dont konw which drivers.... movie player doesnt prompt me to install any
<theone> replace the X in athX with ur wireless number
<intelikey> dpkg has a broken package   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39008
<Jarek> no difference, screen flashed once after i ran that command, but azurues still closed after loading
<intelikey> what should be done ?
<dexter121> whts a wireless number
<devanampriyan> i also heard of the LTS stuff..... so u saying other intermediate releases are not quite as well supported??
<neg6> ok
<neg6> i can ping it but it doesnt seem to connect to net
<neg6> :p
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, have you tried reinstalling
<Mexandrew> Okay, my card is supported by the binary drivers. But first, before I do anything, I'll provide soem details
<IdleOne> intelikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Flannel> devanampriyan: no, they're still well supported, but they're only supported for 18 months, instead of 3 years.  So you'd have less-long term
<theone> well u just have to get the right codec for the movie
<Mexandrew> As I have my xorg.conf file now, I have direct rendering (I saw that when I used glxinfo)
<theone> installing a package works for most
<Jarek> no, but when I had this  problem before, reinstalling didn't work. I'll try it now
<ShockUBT> can i turn off the motherboard beeps that the command line keeps using
<Mexandrew> I had to use the options "NvAGP" "1" and "AllowGLXwithComposite" "true"
<UnluckyMike> Jarek, make sure you remove config files too
<Jarek> delete the home folder for it?
<UnluckyMike> yeah
<Mexandrew> Well, let me restart my X server, then try the binary drivers. Br back in a bit
<devanampriyan> i have used sarge... its good... support was gr8..... not got my hands on etch yet.. was too busy with rhel5 and fc6.. also dsl3.4.1 looks promising..
<theone> to disable Motherboard beep goto System -> Pref. -> Sound then System Beep tab
<theone> Disable the checkbox from there
<arooni__> can someone help me to get my dvd movie thing working... a french girl will be over here in < 20 min ! ;p
<devanampriyan> 6.10 is supported for 18 months???......
<intelikey> IdleOne http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39009
<Flannel> devanampriyan: yep
<devanampriyan> hmmmm..... any idea when it was released???
<Flannel> devanampriyan: in 10 of 06
<theone> arooni!
<theone> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<theone> vlc mplayer
<speaker219> Linux Noob: what would happen if i killed the "init" process by using sudo kill -9 1
<foo> When I do an ls in /home/myname/ ... I see two folders: ?A??????? and p???p????  .... how do I delete these? I have no idea how they got there, and this is a new install of fiesty, very weird :/ new hard drive too
<IdleOne> intelikey: try reinstalling the package
* arooni__ hopes ubuntu can play dvds before the cute french girl arrives
<speaker219> Linux Noob: what would happen if i killed the "init" process by using sudo kill -9 1
<intelikey> IdleOne that was an attempt
<bruenig> foo, do they show up in the file manager
<theone> arooni u try that?
<bruenig> !repeat | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<speaker219> Sorry,
<foo> bruenig: good question
<theone> haha
<speaker219> i didn't know if the message got sent because i sent it before chanserv sent the message
<vbabiy> hey guys is there a gnome look and feel for java
<intelikey> IdleOne http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39010
<foo> bruenig: Like konquerer ?
<Jarek> UnluckyMike, should i reinstall the regular version or the -gcj one?
<intelikey> IdleOne can't install can't remove it
<UnluckyMike> install both
<[i] Naufragus> jarek?
<bruenig> foo, sure
<fr500> hey
<foo> bruenig: hmm, let me install it.
<dexter121> i need help
<fr500> does anyone else have got garbled sound in zsnes
<dexter121> sorry
<fr500> ?
<dexter121> i am soo lost
<IdleOne> intelikey: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Jarek>  [i] Naufragus, yes?
<intelikey> <intelikey> IdleOne http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39010
<[i] Naufragus> sorry i thought you were someone else
<[i] Naufragus> same name
<IdleOne> intelikey: yeah I saw that but that isnt the command I am asking you to try
<Jarek> ic
<devanampriyan> but thats a little wierd..... 6.10 support from comunity expired?????
<intelikey> IdleOne not reconfigure  no.   dpkg -a --configure
<theone> arooni let me know if that install doesn't work, i wouldn't want the pretty french girl in 20 min to be disappointed
<IdleOne> intelikey: try it
<Flannel> devanampriyan: No.  It's supported for 18 months after it was released.  So april of 2008
<intelikey> i don't have the time to waste on reconfiguring the whole system
<intelikey> IdleOne  ^
<arooni__> folks with the intel video codec (and integrated video drivers in general).... is there anyway to detect new auxillary displays without messing with the xorg file?  i'd like to give presentations where i hook up my t61 to a projector..... but it seems not to auto detect the new aux display... ideas?
<IdleOne> :/
<intelikey> and that will reconfigure things that don't need it.
* arooni__ has a t61 with an integrated x3100 graphics card
<IdleOne> intelikey: dont know what to tell you then
<Linux-Noob>  Linux Noob: what would happen if i killed the "init" process by using sudo kill -9 1
<intelikey> IdleOne one question then.    if i try the reconfig and it's no differnet, just wasted two hours for nothing,   what then ?
<devanampriyan> when we migrate from 6.10 to say a current release...... any user configuration data will erase out?????....
<theone> dont kill init
<aaanone> I'm sorry to ask so many stupid questions, but I've installed gdm, got it to boot up automatically, but it won't let you login as root and I can't login as a regular user because one of my config files needs a change...is there a way to exist out of GDM back to the bare command line?
<intelikey> you can't kill init
<Flannel> devanampriyan: no, it wont.  When you upgrade everything will be upgraded and the same.  Just newer and shiny.
<foo> bruenig: Hm, they were... and I deleted them with that. Thanks!
<theone> no but u can do: sudo kill -9 1
<foo> bruenig: No idea how they got there, very weird
<Flannel> aaanone: At GRUB, choose the recovery console
<theone> it'll crash the system eventually
<Flannel> aaanone: Wait, which config file?
<intelikey> theone and nothing will happen  cause you can't kill init
<theone> cuz that's used to clean all the dead processes
<UnluckyMike> aaanone, ctrl+alt+backspace
<devanampriyan> so ma theme will be the same.... ma icons in desktop and my filesystem will all be intact????.....
<arooni__> i mean driver not codec
<theone> some linux distro's u can
<LogicalDash> Is there any way to force the GNOME Keyboard Indicator to switch layouts using setxkbmap, rather than whatever it's doing now? I've been having problems with it.
<hexstar> sorry about that
<intelikey> theone um i think some earlier kernels you could,  it's a 2.6 thing i guess
<hexstar> I didn't mean to post that here
<theone> yep most def/
<hexstar> but isn't anyone else experiencing the issue?
<dexter121>  well i installed my wrlss netwrking driver and now everytime i use the wrlss netwrking it wont show me the signal strength
<dexter121> <dexter121> but it will show my connection
<dexter121> <dexter121> and it wnt even connect to tht connection
<hexstar> anyone?
<devanampriyan> i have a very funny quest.... funny because.... not many see a valid reason why i would wanna do this.. ;(
<theone> haha those are the best
<UnluckyMike> dexter121, what kind of wireless card
<dexter121> its a laptop
<sport> is it possible to setup a computer to not allow to boot from an ubuntu live CD ?
<hexstar> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<theone> yes
<devanampriyan> can i opt for selective updates/patches to my installed packages??.. i mean... i jus want some of ma bgs to go away..and i am comfortable with the rest of it remaining
<dexter121> averatec
<devanampriyan> ;)
<dystopianray> sport: remove the cdrom
<hexstar> sport: change bios boot order
<theone> dexter121 you change the boot setup in the bios
<theone> ^bump :)
<dexter121> and i dont kno how to check wht wrlss card
<UnluckyMike> dont know much about those
<hexstar> is anyone experiencing my issue?
<devanampriyan> some==selective/particular
<dexter121> i am new to linux / ubuntu
<n3gcrp> Sport: I second the bios
<sport> hexstar would this be a normal security measure?
<LogicalDash> dexter121, go to a terminal, type "lspci -v", it'll be somewhere in there
<hexstar> sport: yes, along with password protecting entry to the bios
<bruenig> dexter121, please include vowels in your messages, we appreciate it
<intelikey> IdleOne heh here is one thing from the recongifure command that i dont' like already   as well as changing perms all over /dev   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39011
<hexstar> but be careful about setting a password for the bios, in some cases it is impossible to reset the bios password without replacing the physical rom chip!
<dexter121> sorry, well my wireless networking isnt working
<sport> bruenig vwls n r mssgs?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to remove certian users from the login screen? like how "nobody" or root is?
<intelikey> hexstar removing the cmos bat ?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about frets on fire and fiesty
<hexstar> intelikey: sometimes that works, unless the password is written to the bios flash which happens in some cases
<dexter121> it shows me my connection but not the strength next to it
<jimmygoon> Before anyone else has serious data loss, woudl the ubuntu devs PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make it so that when you reboot a computer, it writes the data to the external devices! I lost a lot of work just now because I expected that when I copied my folder to my jump drive, that it would actually be copied. I didn't remove it until the computer was off, so basically ubuntu shutdown without making sure the data was written >_<
<theone> ya hexstar the cmos bad should work everytime
<hexstar> why won't anyone answer my question? Every time I enter here I help someone out but no one ever helps me....
<intelikey> hexstar point taken
<theone> what's ur question?
<intelikey> hexstar cause good help is hard to find.
<arooni__> theone, i loaded all those packages... but still can't play back dvds... is there something else i should do?  rstart?
<intelikey> hexstar repost it
<hexstar> theone: anyone experiencing this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529274 ?
<theone> hm, what format is ur dvd in it's a ripped movie or a real dvd?
<hexstar> there's something clearly wrong with the outbound connections of the update servers I'm connecting to
<sport> hexstar if I don't see the boot info does that mean its password protected?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to remove certian users from the login screen? like how users like "nobody" is?
<intelikey> hexstar quarter second for icmp ping slow  ???
<hexstar> intelikey: yes it is in the internet world
<intelikey> hexstar not for me.
<theone> hexstar mine is fast
<hexstar> it should be 15ms or less
<intelikey> hexstar use a different mirror
<arooni__> theone, its a real dvd
<hexstar> I think the ubuntu dns chooses servers for users based on area and the servers for my area are overloaded or facing a ddos
<theone> mine is 36 :( hexstar
<hexstar> theone: that's good, mine are 200 and up!
<dropety> hi, i have this smbfs mounting through fstab issue. it seems to delay the booting of gdm a lot and looks like it's frozen. Isn't this the normal way to have my mounts entered in fstab?
<hexstar> and the traceroute shows that it doesn't start at the isp but at the datacenter for the ubuntu servers
<theone> arooni did u install the libdvdcss2?
<Ashfire908> nevermind, i found it in gdmsetup
<hexstar> ah screw it...
<wastedfluid> hey guys; I've been attemptiong to look for an accurate timeserver.. the ones specified in the config are no longer valid, and this server keeps losing time frequently.  anyone have a trusty time server?
<holzmodem> hi, how can i start automatic the xfwm4 window manager instead of kwin?
<arooni__> theone, yes i did... should i restart or something?
<brophat> Intel Core2 Duo processors would use the "64bit AMD and Intel computers" version of ubuntu?
<dystopianray> brophat: use 32-bit ubuntu
<theone> hm you shouldn't have to restart but could try it to make sure otherwise we can add those codecs u installed to ur ubuntu installation
<intelikey> holzmodem select session and choose to make it default   at login time
<bullgard4> A large Keksi form text field rduced its height from 406 pixels to the minimum. What property of this Autofield do I have change? (Height is still = 406 pixels).
<brophat> ok, the 64 bit version is still unstable?
<arooni__> theone, what else can i do?  the french girl will be here in < 10 min! ;p
<theone> arooni__ we could try editing the medibuntu package repository
<dystopianray> brophat: it's not unstable, but the 32-bit ubuntu is recommended
<devanampriyan> anyone have exp with nvidia drivers?????
<bruenig> !ati | devanampriyan
<ubotu> devanampriyan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theone> i have nvidia
<brophat> ok
<theone> $gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brownie17> guys, everytime my DHCP renews it's lease, it resets my /etc/resolv.conf and i need it not to.  can i be helped?
<arooni__> theone, ok what next
<theone> $sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<devanampriyan> i was using fc6.....  and i installed 2.6.22.1 and a livna repository to get kmod-nvidia
<devanampriyan> i am using xfx 128mb 5200
<arooni__> theone, ok i got it open
<theone> then add the following lines
<intelikey> IdleOne you in hiding ?
<devanampriyan> although the driver was correctly installed...
<theone> ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft
<theone> ## Please report any bug on https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu/+bugs
<theone> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<theone> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<devanampriyan> the performance and stability is terrible
<jdrodrig> how do I get 1280x800 resolution in VBox using WinXp?
<devanampriyan> very pathetic...
<holzmodem> intelikey: i using kde...
<devanampriyan> it crashes my whole box... more often than not......
<theone> if ur running Fiesty or some other release other than edgy change "edgy" to that
<arooni__> theone, i have fiesty is that ok?
<arooni__> ok
<devanampriyan> i hav fallen in love wit compiz...cant live witht that......
<theone> yes replace edgy with that
<devanampriyan> ;(
<new_land> exit\
<reoe> :(
<intelikey> holzmodem yes when you start to login choose the session you want and make it default
<base_slash> hello people
<arooni__> theone, ok what next
<brownie17> does anyone know how to stop my resolv.conf being reset everytime my DHCP renews?
<theone> now import the gpg key for the medibuntu repository that will make sure it is installed correctly
<intelikey> holzmodem alternativly you can edit ~/.dmrc
<theone> this is done by:  wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<base_slash> hello people
<devanampriyan> the one,... is it a config prob..or a general linux-nvidia support problem..???
<reoe> hi
<ntemis> hello and good morning to all
<arooni__> theone, ok got it
<theone> devanampriyan what was the problem sorry i was working on another issue didn't see what u asked
<base_slash> hello
<ntemis> i need some help ppl
<intelikey> IdleOne where are you ?
<devanampriyan> i was using fc6.....  and i installed 2.6.22.1 and a livna repository to get kmod-nvidia
<theone> arooni__  :  sudo apt-get updat
<theone> update*
<base_slash> does any one know how to make a linux partition bigger
<devanampriyan> i am using xfx 128mb 5200
<intelikey> some one hand IdleOne to me!
<devanampriyan> the performance and stability is terrible
<arooni__> theone, ok done
<devanampriyan> it crashes my whole box... more often than not......
<theone> base_slash you can use the partion editor in ubuntu
<base_slash> yes
<devanampriyan> the compiz...... is very sadly supported
<base_slash> but it wont let me make it bigger
<theone> arooni__ :  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<devanampriyan> the one,... is it a config prob..or a general linux-nvidia support problem..???
<spanglesontoast> http://strefamandrivy.pl/forum/printview.php?t=10997&start=0&sid=2ce1c0b9bf7914074d25e596de1708ae
<reoe> b
<spanglesontoast> oops
* spanglesontoast soz
<xfiles_ken> hello,hello.
<ntemis> i have ubuntu on my current box p4 3.2 1gb ram but i want to install it on an old p3 only for mame
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix this error error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<theone> i saw that devanampriyan what about nvidia is a config prob. or support what are u asking?
<xfiles_ken> hihi
<xfiles_ken> haha
<xfiles_ken> hoho
<theone> there are drivers out that work with ubuntu what is your problem you are experiencing?
<arooni__> theone, ok i already have them installed apparently
<arooni__> theone, any other ideas?
<arooni__> theone, i have beryl running too...
<ntemis> anyone able to help me out drain the last bit out of this pc?
<devanampriyan> it has a lot of issues..... i want to know if its a general bug wit the driver..
<devanampriyan> 1) it crashes my linux..completely.. very very often
<ntemis> it has onboard voodoo 3
<devanampriyan> 2) compiz gets many display glitches....
<ntemis> p3 700mhz
<theone> okay, arooni__ try restarting then if u still don't have video playing
<theone> come back if it still doesn't work but it should
<arooni__> ok thanks for all your help theone
<ntemis> what windows manager should i use?
<theone> dev:  have u updated the drivers?
<devanampriyan> yup...
<ntemis> default gnome is ok or using other lightweight will do better?
<theone> does the crash give you an error?
<ntemis> like E or other
<devanampriyan> the latest.... from nvidia.... optimised by livna rpm repo
<devanampriyan> for kernel 2.6.22.1
<devanampriyan> it was installed and auto configured using yum...
<devanampriyan> so its likely a defult.. install...
<theone> u should try reinstalling using ubuntu's restricted drivers install
<jseattle> hello ubuntu
<ntemis> hi
<devanampriyan> does ubuntu 6.10..provide nvidia driver  in core pacjage??
<jseattle> can someone please help me with a sound issue
<UnluckyMike> devanampriyan, try install nvidia-glx instead
<Aval0n_> is there anyway to solve overscan issues without tv settings?
<theone> oh ya 6.10 may not, i'm not sure on that one
<theone> get 7.04
<Mexandrew> Okay, that was real weird. Messing with the binary drivers was not a really good idea, so I (somehow) found a way to go back to teh open source legacy drivers and rebuilt my xorg.conf file manually, and here I am. Anyway, thanks to all those who helped, my problem is solved now
<devanampriyan> nvidia-glx for fc6 or ubuntu???... is it also available for fc6??
<jseattle> i just bought a Gateway laptop Model MT3421 new, and installed feisty on it but NO SOUND whatsoever
<UnluckyMike> ubuntu
<jseattle> does anyone know a fix?
<theone> Have a good one Mexandrew
<theone> doh
<devanampriyan> k.....lemme try........
<theone> jseattle  type lspci in terminal
<jseattle> i just bought a Gateway laptop Model MT3421 new, and installed feisty on it but NO SOUND whatsoeverok
<devanampriyan> but yeah.. this is for all...... FC6 has a repo called livna... it is unofficial..but provides the best drivers and optimised pacjages...
<jseattle> ok
<devanampriyan> nvidia support is terrible
<theone> yep
<devanampriyan> lemme see in ubuntu... will b back ;)
<theone> sounds good
<UnluckyMike> devanampriyan, are you using ubuntu or FC
<devanampriyan> i have a 3ple boot
<theone> me too :)
<devanampriyan> ubuntu 6.10 /fc6 /winxp
<kahrytan> rpmfind.net is good repo for FC
<theone> jseattle is it detected?
<devanampriyan> fc6 is for my rhce study
<jseattle> no theone
<UnluckyMike> in ubuntu there are nvidia driver in the restricted drivers
<jseattle> not at all
<devanampriyan> k.......... lemme try.... i iwll b bck.. next time.. from ubuntu....
<theone> UnluckyMike he is not in the latest ubuntu ver
<devanampriyan> in 10mins
<theone> sounds good g'luck
<UnluckyMike> well thats no good for him then
<devanampriyan> What???
<devanampriyan> am im kmissing out something???
<devanampriyan> am in 6.10
<devanampriyan> is that k???
<Random832> can someone help me with a wireless ethernet problem?
<theone> ya
<Random832> it's not detecting any networks, even from the livecd, and it worked before
<gikid> how can i tell what groups a user is in  from command line?
<theone> Random832 do an ifconfig in terminal
<Random832> is there a command-line tool to do the "detect networks" part, or is that a feature of the gnome gui
<sareth> Does anyone know which version of pam_krb5 ubuntu uses? is it the Sourcefourge version
<theone> ifconfig
<theone> for wireless or ethernet?
<Random832> huh? wireless. why would you need to detect wired networks?
<bruenig> iwlist
<theone> iwlist
* bruenig wins
<Random832> iwlist what?
<theone> no i was asking what u couldn't connect to
<bruenig> iwlist interface scan
<theone> iwlist athX scanning
<bruenig> ethX
<Random832> what i can't connect to is wireless - i'm on wired right now
<bruenig> wlanX
<theone> any of those should work
<Random832> "No scan results"
<bruenig> therefore nothing out there
<Random832> but i KNOW the network is there.
<theone> does it detect ur card?
<theone> u prob. need drivers
<Random832> yes.
<Random832> and _it worked before_
* bruenig invokes underscore rule
<theone> when you do iwconfig what is listed?
<Random832> theone: ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<CITguy> does anybody know how I can set up Ubuntu to watch encrypted DVDs?
<Random832> do you want me to go on pasting?
<dexter121> sorry to cut you guys off, i am haveing the same wireless issue
<dexter121> please help
<theone> im guessing the others are no wireless extensions except for ethX right
<theone> do you have wifiX?
<Random832> right - ath0 is the only one with wireless
<Random832> yes, "wifi0" with 'no wireless extensions.'
<Random832> [seems a bit odd, what's going on there?] 
<Random832> i have lo eth0 wifi0 ath0, ath0 is the one with wireless stuff on it
<theone> no that is fine
<CITguy> more specifically I've got libdvdcss installed but none of the applications are recognizing that it's installed
<CUBeR64> when you have a version of ubuntu, does it really matter to upgrade everytime or will a version suffice forever?
<chrionix> hi all, I'm trying to install support for my fingerprint reader, but I'm told the pam header files are not found. Do I need to install a specific libpam package?
<Random832> it won't even work from the livecd now, could something have happened to the hardware from messing with settings [i was experimenting with iwconfig trying to stop it from dropping connection w/ a weak signal] 
<Random832> CUBeR64: security updates can be important
<ShockSMX> i don't get it. xorg.conf only specifies widescreen resolutions, but in gnome my only choices for resolution are 1024x768, etc, the common 4:3 ones
<theone> the livecd is should not have messed up everytime u restart it erases ur settings
<ShockSMX> is it not reading xorg.conf?
<ShockSMX> why am i not getting the right options?
<CUBeR64> <Random832> so thats the main reason for upgrading correct? applications will always work regardless of kernel?
<ShockSMX> i ran through dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Random832> theone: i meant i did something while running from the hd, and now it doesn't work, even from the livecd - not that i did something on the livecd
<ShockSMX> didn't get anywhere
<theone> try sudo iwconfig ath1 ap any
<theone> yes that couldn't mess up your livecd tho
<Random832> CUBeR64: generally yes - new features can be another reason [incidentally using <> for people's names can be confusing, it looks like you're pasting something i said] 
<Random832> theone: which is why i'm asking if it could have messed up the wireless hardware itself
<CUBeR64> Random832: haha sorry >< thanks for the information
<theone> no very doubtful, what exactly were u doing?
<mboso> is there a way to repair damaged avi files? I have a file I love and seek doesn't work on it anymore because the last few minutes of the avi are missing.
<Random832> i tried changing txpower [which has now changed back to what it was]  and sens [which never had any effect]  settings
<ShockSMX> mboso: depends on compression type
<Random832> after setting ap any, it's scanning through frequencies every half second or so when i repeatedly check iwconfig, but not finding anything
<beatbreaker82> anyone out there with a Dell 1720?
<mboso> ShockSM: any place you can point me to where i can do some research on it?
<beatbreaker82> - installed ubuntu
<mboso> not sure were to start
<theone> try connecting to a known access point
<theone> that doesn't have encryption
<CITguy> not to be rude, but has ANYONE been able to watch DVDs on their linux box?
<ecaandrew> anyone know how to setup phpmyadmin on fedora core 6
<ecaandrew> i installed it with yum
<ecaandrew> but cant get it to show up on localhost/phpmyadmin
<theone> Random832: also try connecting through ubuntu's gui
<trwww> I built pidgin working by hand in a nonstandard location. I have everything working except the icon for the launcher under Applications -> Internet. I see an Icon setting in pidgin.desktop. What do I set this to so the pidgin icon will display?
<ntemis> p3 with voodoo 3 on board and ubuntu mame
<ntemis> will it be faster than windows?
<ntemis> i only want sdlmame and a gui
<wongcico> aa
<ntemis> do i have to diable anything ? services
<Olgem> You should do some benchmarks and report back to us so we can add this to our logs incase the question comes back up again.
<wongcico> test
<ntemis> will the default gnome be ok
<sareth> Does anyone know which version of pam_krb5 ubuntu uses? is it the Sourcefourge version
<ntemis> or i need a more lightweight manager?
<Olgem> Eeeeehhhh
<ntemis> like enlightment
<Olgem> Voodoo three huh?
<ntemis> yes
<Olgem> I thought enlightenment had more effects than gnome
<ntemis> is more lightweight
<Olgem> I think you might be all right, but its iffy
<ntemis> iffy?
<Olgem> what driver do you plan on using?
<Hansel> Olgem - it does... but not if you run beryl on top of gnome  :)
<theone> any installed beryl or 3d desktop cube effect with nvidia drivers?
<CITguy> yup
<Hansel> theone - yeah, I have nvidia drivers setup with gnome and beryl as well as kde and beryl
<CITguy> theone: the trick is making sure that your nvidia drivers are set up correctly
<theone> how long did it take to install?
<ntemis> enlightment is more heavy than gnome?
<genefitz> I just did a ubuntu load on a P3, 64 meg ram, and onboard video. It works, but it is kinda slow. Probably should have used a lighter weight WM.
<Hansel> theone - about 2 mins?
<genefitz> But for it's uses, for me, it should be fine..
<Hansel> ntemis - nah... about the same... but enlightenment is just a window manager, not a desktop environment.
<theone> haha i want it, but i don't want to mess things up
<Hansel> enlightenment has some nifty special effects though
<ntemis> i see
<Kouros> <<<< Is anyone aware of how to use ssh to connect to different VNC servers in a remote network?
<Olgem> If you run into trouble ntemis I recommend icewm
<ntemis> dont need them
<ntemis> am looking for it right now!
<Hansel> Kouros - you realize SSH and VNC are different protocols, right?
<ShockSMX> fuck yeah, figured out this resolution problem
<Hansel> Kouros - do you want to tunnel VNC through SSH?
<Kouros> yes i do
<stdin> !ohmy | ShockSMX
<ubotu> ShockSMX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<theone> hansel u think u could help me out with the install?
<ShockSMX> my bad
<Hansel> theone - I just apt-get installed them and it worked... ?
<theone> ha okay
<ntemis> Usable with GNOME and KDE environments
<Hansel> theone - if you have some issues I'm sure we can work through them. :)
<ntemis> means i need 1 of those to run it?
<ntemis> or is standalone
<Hansel> ntemis - you can run a window manager without a desktop environment.
<Hansel> or you can run a window manager on top of it...
<ntemis> http://www.icewm.org/
<Hansel> iw; sawfish on top of Gnome.
<sauvin> I have a Broadcom 43xx wireless card in my laptop, some Air Force One G or some such baloney; since I have no driver for it, the kernel keeps polluting dmesg with messages about it. How do I shut it up?
<ntemis> i want the wm to take as little resources as possible
<Hansel> ntemis - blackbox or fluxbox ONLY... that will be pretty light weight.
<spanglesontoast> anyone know where I can get the libpython2.4.so.1 from
<Kouros> I am trying to do this: ssh -> srv1 <-> vncserver
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, sudo apt-get install python2.4
<ecaandrew> =[
<spanglesontoast> on fiesty mate
<Kouros> I have seen plenty of ways to tunnel vnc through ssh but they all show the same system your connecting to I am trying to forward a seperate server on the network through one that has ssh access through the firewall.
<Kouros> any help is much welcomed
<CITguy> sauvin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<sauvin> Will that be valid for feisty, as well?
<Aval0n_> guys, I'm going out of my mind. I am running ubuntu. I have a nvidia 7300gs running hdmi out to my samsung PDP. I have the desktop resolution set at 1280x720 and nvidia-settings the same. I tried force scaling in nvidia-settings, but it's still cutting off the top and bottom of the screen. Any suggestions?
<CITguy> sauvin: yes, you'll want to start at 1.3.2
<Random832> theone: the whole _problem_ is that the gui isn't working, and i can't figure out anything that does work
<sareth> Hey, where is an ubuntu channel that has answers?
<Random832> and how do you 'connect to a known access point' as opposed to a known essid?
<Hansel> lol sareth
<sauvin> CIT, i don't want to install the driver or try to get the card running; i want whatever's trying to load it to quit trying.
<spanglesontoast> xtknight still haven't got that file
<sareth> Hansel, seriously. all the questions asked in here are clearly documented. I just want one undocumented answer.
<theone> Random832: you have tried to restart and boot off of cd again?
<Hansel> sareth - whats the question?
<theone> it should work right away if it did in the past
<Random832> i've done all that several times.
<sareth> Hansel, Im trying to figure out which pam_krb5 ubuntu uses
<CITguy> sauvin: so you want to disable the wireless card?
<Random832> it worked in the past, and it doesn't work now
<Random832> even from the livecd
<sauvin> yes.
<sauvin> I'm on a cable modem kind of connexion now and don't want to fool with this card anymore. I tried for a MONTH to get it going. Bad job.
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, hmm well i have Feisty and i have the file
<ntemis> do i need any special driver for my voodoo 3?
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, what are you trying to do that requires libpython?
<Hansel> sareth - lemme look and see.  :)  I'm sure there is a README that comes w the package that indicates.
<ntemis> or the skock kernel driver will work just fine?
<Random832> eh - i need to go, it's two in the morning
<ntemis> stock
<faileas> ntemis: voodoo 3? that seems... somewhat old...
<theone> alright
<spanglesontoast> frets on fire the game
<ntemis> it is
<spanglesontoast> It seems I'm the only one that doesn't have this file
<spanglesontoast> cos on fiesty it's 2.5 python not 2.4 :(
<ntemis> isnt supported on 2.6 kernel?
<faileas> ntemis: don't those pass through anoother card?
<ntemis> nope
<ntemis> that is voodoo 2
<spanglesontoast> xtknight any chance I could have a copy :| ?
<Kouros> HENSEL are you familiar with ssh ?
<fraser_> can anyone tell me how i can edit my DNS settings?
<ntemis> have 2 of those
<ntemis> :)
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, but, how do you know you don't have this file?  it could be another problem altogether
<ntemis> junk
<ntemis> i used to use them for n64 emulators
<Kouros> fraser are you comfortable with a text editor?
<spanglesontoast> I have searched I've compiled python and installed the packges still haven't got that file just wondering why the hell I Haven't :(
<sareth> Hansel, thank you. I couldn't find the package on apt-cache to look at it.
<spanglesontoast> and if it runs with having that file then hey ace
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, i dont get it though.  what are you using that requires python?
<spanglesontoast> frets on fire it's a game
<Plantain> Where are default nameserver/DNS servers kept?
<fraser_> Kouros, yes, i can use gedit sufficiently, have tried using that to edit my /etc/resolv.conf. however, everytime my DHCP renews it's lease, it resets the file. according to google if i use 'network tools' to do it instead of directly editing the file then it won't reset
<ntemis> Glide64
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, are you trying to compile frets on fire?  you may need python dev libs
<spanglesontoast> no it's a binary
<ntemis> http://glide64.emuxhaven.net/
<spanglesontoast> well .bin
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, are you on amd64?
<ectospasm> fraser_:  I'm not sure how to use it, but you may want to look into the package resolvconf
<spanglesontoast> nope 32bit
<Hansel> sareth - are you looking at libpam_krb5?
<george_> I'm having a bad time with installing drivers for an Nvidia GE force 4 4600 ti card. is it legacy or not? It seems no matter what I do it crashes, and then I can't undo changes, have to reinstall ubuntu.
<fraser_> ectospasm, if i have the file resolv.conf, does this mean i mgiht laready have the packet resolvconf?
<faileas> ntemis: i suppose you should try the liveCD and see first
<fraser_> ectospasm, or are they unrelated?
<ectospasm> fraser_:  no
<ProN00b> does samba use /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for users or does it manage them on its own ?
<Kouros> Fraser_ are you trying to setup a DNS server?
<george_> any idea of the right driver to install?  Also if I mess up, and it won't load xorg, how do I undo changes?
<sareth> Hansel, I was just looking for it. though I haven't been to sleep in almost two days so I could be messing up.
<faileas> ntemis,  its a practically over a decade old. i kinda am unsure if the rest of yout system can manage
<ectospasm> fraser_:  they're related, but resolv.conf is part of the networking subsystem
<fraser_> Kouros, no, i'm just trying to change my default DNS server
<nitesh> HEY ALL MOTHER FUCKING UBUNTU USERS. SEND YOUR MOTHERS TO ME. I WILL FUCK THEM FOR FREE. FREE AS IN FREE MOTHER PUSSY
<spanglesontoast> xtknight I know it's looking for this file becuse I soft linked it to my 2.5 one and named it the same of course it died
<fraser_> ectospasm, okay tnhakyou
<ectospasm> fraser_:  resolvconf will change stuff on the fly
<Kouros> ProN00b : samba uses its own database for passwords and users
<fraser_> nitesh, i don't like you very much
<CITguy> ditto
<Talaman72> lol
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, i dont knwo what to tell you.  it works here
<faileas> !op > nitesh
<astro76> !ops | nitesh
<Kouros> however you must have linux accounts too
<nitesh> WHO THE FUCK IS YOU
<ubotu> nitesh: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ProN00b> thanks, Kouros
<faileas> gah
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, ./FretsOnFire
<Plantain> Where are default nameservers kept under Ubuntu?
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, try "sudo ldconfig" to reload some libraries?
<spanglesontoast> yea if I do it that way I get stuck with a horrible resolution
<ectospasm> fraser_:  I haven't figured out how to use it yet for myself, so don't ask me for questions
<Kouros> Pro.. no problem
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, how do you reproduce the "needing python" problem
<fraser_> ectospasm, no problem
<Hansel> sareth - MD5 efc37d1a8dd6d37bf1b29d22c2878b54 - comparing with the sourceforge one now.
<Hansel> although I imagine its a customized version of it.
<spanglesontoast> xtknight ./FretsOnFire.bin
<sareth> hansel, ah I found it. it looks like its heimdal
<Kouros> pro... look at smbadduser i think is the command
<spanglesontoast> whoa different error
<Kouros> unless you are using LDAP.
<spanglesontoast> :D
<fraser_> is anyone familiar with resolvconf?
<xtknight> i guess an X crash will do too
<xtknight> lol.
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, this is ./FretsOnFire.bin that crashes X :)
<sareth> hansel, thanks for the help, I think I'm just loosing it.
<spanglesontoast> libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared ob
<Hansel> :)
<Kouros> fraser_ are you using dial up?
<spanglesontoast> I'm guessing I'm missing sdl :)
<spanglesontoast> yea but it tells you the output
<xtknight> hmm
<spanglesontoast> lol
<ProN00b> is there any tool in gnome to configure samba ?
<Kouros> fraser_ and why are you trying to change your DNS servers from other then your ISPs?
<fraser_> Kouros, adsl
<fraser_> Kouros, i'm not. there's a problem with my router and for some reason it won't allow linux computers to use the DNS service properly. i don't fully understand, but i asked my ISP for the IP address of it's DNS servers, and i have them. and i am trying to set up my resolv.conf so instead of asking the router for the IP of my DNS it'll go there automatically
<jellymaster> hmmmm I was going through a guide and I needed to add a file in the wireless directory but it says I'm not the owner so I can not change/add things to that folder,why is this?
<Hansel> jellymaster - sudo  :)
<nitesh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<nitesh> !ops
<spanglesontoast> brb x sucks at the moment
<nitesh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Kouros> fraser_ if you manually add the DNS servers to resolv.conf does it work?
<jellymaster> hansel - sudo?
<Hansel> you wont have problems being the owner of anything.  :)
<nitesh> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nitesh> !suck cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck cock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spanglesontoast> yea
<Hansel> nitesh - quit being a douche nozzle... what do you need?
<spanglesontoast> xtknight crashed when running it with the ,bin
<blazzy> is there something link lsof for kernel modules? ie: how do I see what's keeping me from being able to do an rmmod?
<spanglesontoast> something about gl matrix
<nitesh> Hansel: fuck your mother
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, lol well i dont want to test that one again
<Hansel> nitesh - k, now what?
<spanglesontoast> lol
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, i'd compile it from scratch
<nitesh> Hansel: you send me your mother for free
<Hansel> just fedexed her, now what?
<spanglesontoast> doesn't have source mate
<spanglesontoast> that's how it is
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, it's on sourceforge isnt it?
<nitesh> Hansel: stfu
<Hansel> nitesh - k, now what?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<fraser_> Kouros, it works fine, but when my DHCP renews, it is reset and the changes are lost
<Kouros> fraser_ what router are you using? Linksys, netgear dlink? I happen to run pfSense on a spare computer and do all my routing on my own box
<Aval0n_> guys, I'm going out of my mind. I am running ubuntu. I have a nvidia 7300gs running hdmi out to my samsung PDP. I have the desktop resolution set at 1280x720 and nvidia-settings the same. I tried force scaling in nvidia-settings, but it's still cutting off the top and bottom of the screen. Any suggestions?
<nitesh> Hansel: fuck you
<nitesh> Aval0n shut the fuck up
<jellymaster> how do I do this sudo? I tried to log in as root and ubuntu told me I can't login to that from the login screen and i'm the only user besides this root
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, try  	FretsOnFire-src-1.2.451.tar.gz at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=182199&package_id=211274&release_id=501448
<Aval0n_> nitesh" eatme
<Hansel> nitesh - my penis isn't flexible enough to fuck myself, other instructions
<nitesh> www.pinkworld.com
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, seems to be the same ver. as official/flashy site
<spanglesontoast> yea I have that version
<xtknight> this is source code though
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> I didn't know that :D
<nitesh> GUYS elinks http://www.myfriendshotmom.com
<Kouros> fraser_ your router should be providing you your IP address not your ISP. and your nameserver should point to your router
* spanglesontoast hugs xtnight
<xtknight> :p
<Hansel> nitesh - weren't you on the cover of seancody.com?
<faileas> aval0n: dumb question but does linux actually started supporting HDMI yet?
<faileas> *has
<nitesh> Hansel: your mother slept with me last night
<Kouros> ben@vaio:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kouros> search local
<Kouros> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Aval0n_> it's working
<Aval0n_> it's just DVI
<Hansel> nitesh - she has herpes and AIDS... you should get tested.
<Kouros> thats my resolv.conf
<Aval0n_> it's more of a vid card having it than linux supporting it
<xtknight> just for everyones info   /ignore nitesh!*@* all
<nitesh> Hansel: yeah i too have AIDS
<Tm_T> Hansel: behave
<faileas> *chuckles* i am SO outta touch
<Kouros> I get a new ip ever 3 hours
<nitesh> xtknight: FUCK
<xtknight> same with the other troll
<Hansel> nitesh - why did you resort to an 800 pound woman with a mustache?
<Aval0n_> the problem is my plasma is overscaling it
<Tm_T> Hansel: BEHAVE!
<Kouros> but resolv does not change unless i go to a new network
<faileas> hmm
<nitesh> Tm_T:  S T F U
<Hansel> Tm_T - scroll up and read nitesh's blabber... moron
<xtknight> linux should support HDMI if nvidia/ati drivers support it
<nitesh> !ops
<Tm_T> Hansel: I know
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Kouros> are you using wireless or wired?
<nitesh> !ops | Hansel
<fraser_> Kouros, but my router is relaying that information correctly because it's crappy. so i'm trying to take out the middle man. when i have resolv.conf with the actual DNS in it, all internet works fine.
<ubotu> Hansel: please see above
<fraser_> Kouros, wired. ethernet
<Hansel> !troll | nitesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nitesh> Hansel: hahaha
<nitesh> Hansel: asshole
<spanglesontoast> xtknight what package is sdl under ?
<faileas> only experience i had with plasma was with VGA and it just worked
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, libsdl
<xtknight> 1.2 i think?
<Kouros> and your connnected to a router or your dsl modem?
<wolferine> nitesh, what did you need help with?
<Hansel> nitesh - do your parents know you are gay and have a 1 inch penis that has AIDS?
<ntemis> re paidia yparxoun ellines edo?
<spanglesontoast> yea I think so
-faileas:#ubuntu- Hansel: maybe you could just ignore the hackass ;)
<xtknight> spanglesontoast, not sure if you knew this, but type "sudo apt-get install libsdl" then press TAB
<nitesh> Hansel: i no parents have
<Hansel> wolferine - he needs nothing, he is trolling.
<stdin> Hansel: please ignore him
<xtknight> just ignore both of them
<nitesh> wolferine: yeah i need help with my ass. can you come here and wash it
<faileas> gah
<xtknight> nobody wants to hear that
<nitesh> stdin: mother fucker
<faileas> oops
<xtknight> prolly clones
<nitesh> !ops | faileas
<ubotu> faileas: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<wolferine> nitesh, your attitude is not tolerated here, please leave
<nitesh> wolferine: fuck you.
<fraser_> can everyone please be civil.
<nitesh> fraser_: yeah your mother she is my love
<wolferine> nitesh, this language is unaccepted
<spanglesontoast> xtknight didn't actually
<nitesh> wolferine: yeah so ? what ?
<nitesh> fuck me
<r0bby> just behave.
<nitesh> lol
<spanglesontoast> used apt-cache search
<nitesh> ass hole
<fraser_> nitesh, please ask a question or leave.
<fraser_> why have no ops kicked him yet?
<Kouros> fraser_ are you connected directly to the dsl modem?
<nitesh> yeah i want to ask a question
<T-Connect> Return To Castle Wolfenstein MP won't work. I install wolf-linux-1.41b.x86.run. Just the SP work.
<fraser_> Kouros, yes. through ethernet
<nitesh> WHERE CAN I FIND FREE GIRLS TO HAVE SEX WITH
<r0bby> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<timewriter> i have one too
<Kouros> umm. .well then
<nitesh> !oos
<faileas> aval0n: IIRC, resolution actually has nothing to do with aspect ratio, and TVs that are widescreen have some way of adjusting, try messing arounf with it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fraser_> nitesh, a different IRC server. please leave
<nitesh> !oops | r0bby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight>  /ignore hansel!*@* all and /ignore nitesh!*@* please and just stop talking about it
<Kouros> Here is why and your having a problem and what you would need to do to fix it
<nitesh> xtknight: MOFUKR
<r0bby> nitesh: shhh the adults are talking.
<timewriter> how do u feel , to wake up in the morning , look in the mirror , and realise that you`re a phuckin hoe ?
<fraser_> Kouros, are you familiar with resolvconf?
<Kouros> For starters understanding the problem...
<nitesh> r0bby: your ASS
<Altiric> Was wandering if someone could help, Ubuntu is loading the wrong module for my audio driver, it loads one for intel but i need ati, i have not been able to get around it yet
<like_soldier> .info
<nitesh> ALL OF THE CHANNEL LISTEN TO ME CAREFULLY
<Kouros> <do networking for a living.
<wolferine> everyone, /ignore *!*@unaffiliated/nitesh all (xchat) else /ignore *!*@unaffiliated/nitesh
<T-Connect> Heh I go to the other channel.
<nitesh> I WILL FUCK YOUR ASSES IF YOU IGNORE ME
<kkathman> lol
<timewriter>  *!*@unaffiliated/nitesh added to ignore list.
<r0bby> ahh silence.
<xtknight> haha
<timewriter> blow me
<wolferine> *!*@unaffiliated/nitesh added to ignore list.
<timewriter> :DD
<spanglesontoast> done
<faileas> aval0n: just an idea, cause i think while the PC should detect the screen, the screen may not realise that the output is a different aspect ration from what it expects to be
<fraser_> lovely. this is nice without nitesh.
<wolferine> its that easy ppl
<spanglesontoast> anyways hows the weather :)
<nitesh> AND I WILL KILL YOU ALL IF YOU DON'T LISTEN ME
<r0bby> timewriter: ignore him.
<kkathman> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Kouros> when you are connecting to your DSL modem directly your modem is giving you an IP address and what it says is supposed to be the DNS servers
<timewriter> i did already lol
<nitesh> MOTHER
<nitesh> FUCKING
<r0bby> Don't get trolled
<nitesh> ASSHOLES
<monkeybritches> you need a preposition to complete that threat
<Kouros> I assume it is providing you with SOME entry correct?
<nikolam> hello
<nitesh> I AM THE BEST TROLL EVER
<ntemis> min vrizete reee
<nitesh> nikola stuf
<nikolam> Why is ubuntu giving root privileges to anyone who sits at the computer (if Uuid of disk is changed in /etc/fstab per example) ??
<faileas> oh great, was i talking to the right Aval0n? ;p
<Aval0n_>           TX packets:294 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Aval0n_> err
<Aval0n_> sorry
<T-Connect> Ban him.
<like_soldier> o.O
<like_soldier> hello
<like_soldier> ubres
<fraser_> Kouros, i'm not sure about that. listen, do you mind PMing me? i'm getting a little confused
<fredo> ubuntu es
<fredo> ubuntu espaol
<faileas> like_soldier: if ita altight, the enter key isn't a punctuation ;)
<like_soldier> que
<like_soldier> no hablo en ingles
<wolferine> !es | fredo
<ubotu> fredo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<faileas> !es | fredo
<like_soldier> ubres
<nikolam> Why Ubuntu is giving root access to anyone who sits at computer , if something is wrong, by default??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> nikolam, did you give your user a group with system access?
<Hansel> nikolam - it shouldn't be giving root access to them except through sudo /etc/sudoers visudo
<spanglesontoast> brb
<wolferine> thanks elkbuntu
<morph581> hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nikolam> Yes: it does: Try to shange uuid in /etc/fstab to wrong one and VOILA: on next boot users get ROOT prompt!
<morph581> anyone know of a program to backup ubuntu to a dvd?
<faileas> morph581: mondorescue
<gikid> whats a good terminal irc client?
<r0bby> gikid: irssi.
<T-Connect> Is there #ubuntu-game?
<wolferine> giany911, irssi
<gikid> ok
<wolferine> T-Connect, #ubuntu-trivia
<nikolam> Hansel: yes it does. Every time.
<xmkkkk> xchat
<r0bby> xchat isn't console.
<Hansel> gikid - bitchx
<r0bby> it's GUI.
<T-Connect> I meant for gamers help.
<xmkkkk> :(
<r0bby> bitchx *puke*
<timewriter> gikid , irssi
<wolferine> T-Connect, #winehq
<timewriter> or bitchx ofc
<T-Connect> I don't use wine.
<Kouros> fraser_ are you responding I have tried to PM you but no responce
<r0bby> irssi is best in my opinion.
<wolferine> T-Connect, then your answer is no
<timewriter> i use xchat
<fraser_> kouros, it is not appearing. sorry. we'll have to try in here.
<timewriter> i dont want my eyes to die early
<T-Connect> I don't know how to setup wine.
<timewriter> apt-get install wine ?
<Kouros> Timewriter did you get your problem fixed from earlier?
<T-Connect> So I'm stick with Linux
<r0bby> timewriter: yes, but he asked _CONSOLE_.
<gikid> oh man
<timewriter> Kouros no
<gikid> i dont want to install x
<timewriter> r0bby i know
<Kouros> with the cpu
<timewriter> i was just making a completion
<Kouros> okay sorry i had to leave.
<Hansel> T-Connect just apt-get install it then wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/whatever.exe
<kkathman> could someone explain what the bonobo-activation-server is that runs on ubuntu?
<T-Connect> I know how to install wine.
<wolferine> gikid, use the server edition then
<fraser_> Kouros, so all i think i need to do is learn how to use resolvconf to make resolv.conf stay as it is
<timewriter> Kouros ,i want to remove powersaved
<gikid> wolferine: i know.... but i want an irc client
<T-Connect> Don't know how to setup my settings.
<r0bby> gikid: irssi is best; if you do "screen irssi" you can detach and resume and keep it running 24/7
<timewriter> and he wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also
<wolferine> gikid, irssi, as may have told
<Kouros> I use the built in one for gnome but to make the cpu changes you have to run the following in the terminal .. .hold i will get you the line
<timewriter> ok
<gikid> irssi requires x11-common i thought
<T-Connect> That is why I don't use wine.
<r0bby> gikid: no it doesn't, it's console.
<timewriter> anyone of you tried the nimbus-theme for gnome ?
<Hansel> sudo apt-get install bitchx            bitchx irc.freenode.net yournick
<gikid> exactly..
<Kouros> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<Kouros> you want to set the cpu monitor to use the setuid bit
<kkathman> -Hansel-  thanks
<Kouros> then you can manually set your cpu seed
<r0bby> gikid: irssi is an ncurses irc client.
<Hansel> np kkathman
<timewriter> ok i did that
<Kouros> works like a charm.
<T-Connect> Wine is like XP. Reg hoggers.
<timewriter> thanks mate
<timewriter> it worked
<timewriter> i can choose 3.4 or 2.4
<Kouros> your welcome :)
<timewriter> from the cpu scale monitor
<gikid> well, i aborted (ctrl+c) in the middle of "apt-get install bitchx" and now apt-get is being gay
<timewriter> it wasnt installed as root
<Kouros> you can also set it to run in performance mode
<Kouros> no it not
<faileas> gikid: does it give a essage to run a dpkg (something something command?)
<gikid> well, i aborted (ctrl+c) in the middle of "apt-get install bitchx" and now apt-get is being gay
<chrionix> anyone running Entrance and thinkfinger?
<gikid> faileas: yes and i did it
<timewriter> how do i set that up ?
<Kouros> changing hardware settings is a reserved right for the administrator so a normal user should not normaly have that power
<r0bby> do apt-get -f install
<faileas> gikid: and that should fix it
<faileas> in a few hours
<gikid> it wants me to install x11-common
<r0bby> gikid: what?
<gikid> and i dont want that
<Kouros> you have the Gnome CPU Frequency monitor loded in your systray right?
<gikid> r0bby: i did what you told me, and it wants me to install x11-common
<timewriter> * mzuverink (n=mzuverin@adsl-75-40-247-98.dsl.klmzmi.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu
<r0bby> for irssi?
<timewriter> oops
<Kouros> you have the Gnome CPU Frequency monitor loded in your systray right?
<gikid> i guess
<timewriter> wrong paste
<timewriter> yes Kouros
<Kouros> okay did you run the reconfigure command i gave you?
<timewriter> yes
<Kouros> can you change the cpu speed now?
<timewriter> yes
<Kouros> then you are done
<timewriter> thanks
<Kouros> it will work for now one with you
<timewriter> tell me how do i get rid of this
<T-Connect> Bye.
<Kouros> get rid of what?
<timewriter> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<timewriter>   ubuntu-desktop libcpufreq0 powersaved libpowersave10
<r0bby> sudo apt-get autoremove
<timewriter> when i do sudo apt-get remove powersaved
<morph581> its amazing how nice ubuntu is
<Kouros> umm.. what did you install or try to remove.
<r0bby> fail :/
<Kouros> ahh reinstall powersaved
<timewriter> sudo apt-get remove powersaved
<Hansel> gikid - I'm telling you... bitchx... irssi is meh.
<r0bby> timewriter: it tells you how to remove it.
<Kouros> then run this line
<gikid> Hansel: bitchx wants x11-common
<gikid> i dont want it
<timewriter> its nothing at autoremove
<Kouros> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<timewriter> Reading state information... Done
<timewriter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Hansel> hrrmmm... there is a CLI-only ver... lemme look
<jellymaster> whoever was telling me to do sudo to fix this owner thing I was looking around but I couldn't find anything how do I do that
<fraser_> Kouros, okay, i have configured resolvconf i think. but i would like to know something.
<gikid> r0bby: that didnt work
<timewriter> i cant remove powersaved , without removing the desktop
<Kouros> if when you reboot you have no desktop you have to run sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-desktop
<Kouros> that will fix any broking things
<timewriter> haha
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> brb then :)
<Kouros> right so leave it there
<wolferine> jellymaster, did you do this 'situation' yourself?
<Kouros> fraser what is it that you want to know
<intr80> What's the proper way to give a user access to a serial line?
<Kouros> and can you paste a copy of your resolv.conf
<timewriter> lol
<timewriter> it didnt removed the desktop
<Kouros> good to go :)
<Hansel> intr80 - you want to give a user direct access to a device in /dev?
<fraser_> kouros, i have tested that when it runs it does reset my resolv.conf to the correct file, but when i edited resolv.conf by hand, i waited a few seconds then checked the file again, and it had remained the way i had edited it by hand. i was under the impression that resolvconf would fix the file everytime it got changed. or does it work on an interval?
<Kouros> i made that mistake.. took me the better part of 2 hours to figuare out how to get it to let me change the cpu speed
<timewriter> whats the difference between powernowd and powersaved >?
<jellymaster> idk I installed ubuntu and now I'm trying to figure out how to set up my wireless card have been trying to follow guides but once i get to a point I cant go any further because i'm not owner it says but i'm the only user on ubuntu except for root tried to log into root but ubuntu yelled @ me telling me I couldn't
<intr80> Hansel: I'd like to give the user access to all serial devices created now and in the future
<Kouros> and i broke the desktop in teh process same thing you were playing with
<timewriter> lol
<gikid> r0bby: it's pretty much saying I have to install x11-common no matter what I do
<faileas> jellymaster: you used su?
<timewriter> omg
<Hansel> jellymaster - sudo...
<fr500> hmmmm
<timewriter> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<timewriter> brb
<Kouros> fraser_
<jellymaster> how do I access sudo?
<faileas> sudo command
<intr80> usermod -G dialout username doesnt do the trick
<Kouros> resolve config is read in to memory when the network starts up
<r0bby> !sudo | jellymaster
<sauvin> I just survived an attempt to boot Windows XP. Worst half hour of my recent life.
<ubotu> jellymaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<faileas> password: password of first user
<Hansel> jellymaster - just type it before a command... ie;         sudo adduser blah
<Kouros> after making changes you should restart your network like so
<faileas> sauvin: not much wrong with XP maintained right ;p
<Kouros> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Phlosten> anyone have issues using Adobe Reader in Feisty? I just installed it but when I try to run it, it just runs at 100% cpu and doesnt get anywhere
<Kouros> that will cause it to stop and reload your network settings
<sauvin> faileas, I'll admit I don't maintain it. Even when it was FRESH, it took calendar time to boot.
<Kouros> on ubunto though you can also try editing the file interfaces..
<Hansel> jellymaster - sudo iwconfig eth1 essid APNAMEHERE  (this will direct it to the access point of your choosing)  You can then             sudo dhclient eth1
<fraser_> Kouros, sudo: /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<Sretsnom> hey
<faileas> sauvin: too many things starting on start, and terrible fragmentation (stock windows defrag is shit) probably
<Kouros> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interface
<spanglesontoast> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'GMatrix33' anyone know what that means ?
<Sretsnom> So, can anyone tell me if i need to do soemthing special with installing ubutntu on a laptop?
<sauvin> Probably. I don't care. I'm really REALLY thinking about jetisoning it.
<theone> hansel how much longer are u going to be on?
<Kouros> hold
<Hansel> Sretsnom - which laptop?  Make sure its hardware is compatible  :P
<susan> tht
<faileas> Sretsnom: not really, check up the HCL first, IMO
<Hansel> theone - dunno... minutes, hours, days?
<Sretsnom> Hansel, it's an HP ze2000.
<ProN00b> omg, why does this server crap have to be so fckin hard to setup, can anyone show me an example samba config that adds one user with a password that has access to one dir and nothing else ?
<susan> xfgff
<Sretsnom> HCL?
<susan> kl
<susan> l
<susan> l
<Sretsnom> Where's this HCL?
<susan> kll
<timewriter> well
<timewriter> GOD is allmighty
<timewriter> i have the desktop
<Kouros> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<timewriter> hey guys u tried nerolinux 3 ?
<fraser_> ProN00b, i feel your pain.
<Sretsnom> hmm damn
<Sretsnom> the HCL is down
<Kouros> Pro.. are you using ubuntu with the gnome desktop?
<Phlosten> ProN00b, have you ran 'smbpasswd' yet to add a samba user?
<timewriter> one of the best gnome theme , is this nimbus-theme
<Kouros> fraser_ have you looked at the file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.163.248.172]  by elkbuntu
<Kouros> auto eth1
<Kouros> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ProN00b> Phlosten, i think muliple times; any idea how to remove the users again
<Kouros> you should have something like that in it
<Kouros> smbuserdel
<ProN00b> i mean wtf, why is ther a smbpasswd that can just add users, but not remove or list them
<Kouros> smbpasswd sets the password
<Hansel> ProN00b - google you must.
<Phlosten> ProN00b, smbpasswd -x username
<fraser_> Kouros, after resetting the network, the file has reset also, resolvconf is not running frequently enough. is there a way i can tell the computer to run it ever 5 minutes?
<Kouros> use smbuserdel <username> to remove it
<ProN00b> Phlosten, and how do i list it ?
<Phlosten> ProN00b, 'man smbpasswd'
<ProN00b> Kouros, that command does not exist
<r0bby> !samba | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Hansel> 99% of the answers I give in here are from me googling on peoples behalf...
<r0bby> Go have a ball.
<Phlosten> Hansel, i feel your pain ;)
<Kouros> paste the command you typed
<r0bby> Hansel: welcome to the wonderful world of "I'm too lazy to RTFM"
<ProN00b> !fu | r0bby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oranye> w
<sauvin> I did a chown to change the ownership of a set of files, and it did that, but only the owner. how do I change the group of a set of files?
<r0bby> ProN00b: I gave you a resource, be greatful.
<oranye> what?
<Hansel> r0bby - serious... it's a tad ridiculous.  The 1% of the answers are legitimate questions where somebody has a funky situation which I have dealt with in my past usually
<wers> Anyone here successfully used the Aurora themes?
<fraser_> does anyone know if there is a way make a certain program run at a set interval, say every five minutes?
<Kouros> hansel if you can find a working soulution to ssh tunneling of vnc to multiple computers in side a network i would love to see it. been looking for hours nothing yet.
<ProN00b> r0bby, stuff it says isn't even true
<r0bby> ProN00b: you seriously need to rethink what you just did, i told you how to get your answers on your own/.
<ProN00b> swat simply doesn't work on ubuntu
<Hansel> ProN00b - I /notice'd you http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm ... go up a directoy on that site and all your answers are available.  We help those that HELP THEMSELVES
<wers> I successfully installed the aurora engine.. I dragged and dropped the theme folders to the the theme preferences window.. only the colors of the widget theme changed
<bulmer> fraser_: cron
<Kouros> normally cron is used for that fraser but your not trying to run a program with resolv.conf it gets read when the network starts .
<wers> the aura themes did not come at all
<sauvin> Grrr. The answer to my question is chgrp. I should really learn to scout about a few seconds before asking stupid questions.
<r0bby> ProN00b: regardless, 99% of the time, answers can be found by googling.
<Kouros> fraser_ have you though about putting a working router in place ?
<ProN00b> r0bby, yeah, thats why this channel has 997 users
<Kouros> Pro swat does work
<ProN00b> Kouros, how ?
<Kouros> sudo apt-get install swat xinetd
<r0bby> samba has a VAST i mean VAST amount of documentation on their site; http://ubuntuguide.org is an _AWESOME_ place.
<ProN00b> didn't work for me
<Kouros> then you have to add a xinet file for swat to run
<ProN00b> did that to
<ProN00b> *too
<Kouros> google ubuntu swat xinetd
<Hansel> Kouros - http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/user/view/cs_msg/24540 <--- you can customize that up to your liking. :)
<ProN00b> Kouros, i friggin did that, it doesn't work
<r0bby> ProN00b: regardless -- and this channel has 997 users...i'm not even touching that one with a 10 foot pole
<fraser_> Kouros, it works fine for windows, i am lazy and poor. also i'm not %100 it's the router's fault.
<Kouros> you will see a working file
<Kouros> Pro.. paste your swat xinetd file for me.
<Hansel> NOT IN THE CHANNEL THOUGH  :)
<Drk_Guy> guys
<r0bby> !pastebin | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sretsnom2> anyone have experience with hp pavillion?
<Drk_Guy> How can i set-up internet trough UsB'
<chowmeined> why do my mime types keep getting messed up? i look in /usr/share/mime and all the permissions on the files are set 600
<Hansel> Sretsnom2 - sure... do you have a SPECIFIC question?
<chowmeined> i set it back to 644 but it keeps happening
<Sretsnom2> Well, just compatilibility.
<Hansel> Drk_Guy - wireless or USB to cable modem?
<Drk_Guy> Usb to modem, Hansel
<Hansel> Drk_Guy - can't help ya there.. :(
<faileas> sretsnom2: best place to check is tuxmobile
<Drk_Guy> D'oh
<Hansel> Drk_Guy - I recommend you grab ethernet (it's better (tm) anyhow)
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, thx
<Sretsnom2> thanks hansel
<Kouros> fraser_ do you have an old computer laying around.?
<Drk_Guy> Hansel: I eed Usb
<Drk_Guy> *need
<fraser_> Kouros, nope. but i can get one if i need to. why?
<Hansel> Drk_Guy - Drk_Guy - http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Motorola-Surfboard-Modem.html
<Kouros> monowall
<Sretsnom2> haha, its not listed
<Kouros> pfsense < i use this one
<Hansel> Drk_Guy - yours may be different model but the info for the USB should help...
<ProN00b> Kouros, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34282/
<Drk_Guy> I'll try that, thanks
<Kouros> small firewall can run off a usb stick
<r0bby> ...
<Kouros> also look at IP COP
* r0bby hugs Hansel -- i see you've proven your point :) 
<Sent1nel4> .like
* like_soldier  Cambiando a Nick  Lammer (?)
<Kouros> i like the pfSense cuase it does packet shapping and has a captive protal built in
<Hansel> Stretsnom2 - what is the exact model number?  Your best bet is to pop open the HP Pavillion and look at the motherboard and video card model #'s... look them up.  Chances are they are supported if its not too cutting edge new  :)
<Sretsnom2> ze2000
<Sretsnom2> i searched on the forums
<Sretsnom2> but i just wanted a little more clarity
<Sretsnom2> it said it was "mildly supported"
<Kouros> Hensel thanks. ,, unfortinaly my situation is a little more tiricky.. i am trying to go through an open ssh port to connect to system inside and tunnel them through that open port does not seem to be working .. will keep at it though.
<Kouros> Pro . that config is correct
<Kouros> have you restart samba?
<ProN00b> samba ?
<chrionix> anyone here using entrance + thinkfinger?
<ProN00b> why samba
<Hansel> Stretsnom - looks like everything will work except the memory card reader and wireless will give you troubles (they are configurable but it will be a struggle most likely)
<Kouros> because swat is actually sponed from samba
<Kouros> its internal
<scriptha> I have installed apache, and after that libapache2-mod-php5, but the when I try to view a php file, it wants me to download a phtml file.. How do I install the mod manually?
<Hansel> Kouros - ah, once you get in you need to create a tunnel back out... why not just setup port forwarding at the router?
<ProN00b> should be spawned from xinetd shouldn't it ?
<Kouros> issue a restart of samba... smb and nmb
<base_slash> hello people
<Kouros> hansel router is controled by telco and only allows port 22 open
<Hansel> scriptha - chances are you just need to edit your httpd.conf so it will recognize .php files
<zhangsen> is it possible to let the terminal emulator to send C-; when using emacs in the terminal emulator?
<scriptha> Hansel, there's the mod_placerholder thing..
<Hansel> Kouros - so basically once you get into ComputerA you want it to act as a router, if you will, to VNC to Computer B-C
<zhangsen> That's a big problem when using emacs on the remote server.
<Hansel> scriptha - yeah, uncomment, save, restart httpd
<Kouros> exactly
<Hansel> Kouros - since you only have port 22 to work with you wont be able to easily switch between them... you'll have to script to get to ComputerB, bring it down, script to bring up C, etc.
<Kouros> I have seen some things on doing it with putty under windows .. but well I am guilty i WANT to do it from linux.
<Kouros> i have been sshing to compterA then sshing to b and c as needed
<wolferine> im trying to install cfengine, which requires BerkelyDB, anyone know of a similar project to cfengine, as the install isnt going too well ?
<faileas> Kouros: putty is wonderful ;)
<Kouros> but i now have a need of a GUI .. as VMware is running on B and C and i need access to them.
<Kouros> faileas yes it is i used it all the time in windows
<Kouros> but i am trying to stay on linux
<Kouros> and i wnat to script some things.
<wolferine> Kouros, edit ssh configs, and do vncviewer localhost on the box your sshed into
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> wait..
<faileas> whats the issue again?
<Kouros> i know putty is on linux now to .. but .. well i would like to do it from the terminal if i can.
* faileas hadn't been paying attention ><
<Kouros> the box i am sshing in to is an appliance with no vnc on it
<Kouros> and i can not install on it.
<Kouros> its a telco box
<faileas> fun
<Kouros> not really
<faileas> hmm command line...
<Kouros> trying
<faileas> wouldn't the openssh client count?
<Kouros> yep\
<faileas> oh, and VNC is overrated
<ProN00b> wow, samba is crappy
<Kouros> did you get swat up?
<faileas> yeah, there's a reason i switched local file shating to http ;p
<Hansel> Kouros - try the answer at the bottom of http://realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2002-November/035772.html
<Kouros> looking now
<scriptha> hansel, uncommenting didnt work
<Kouros> same problem there hansel.. need vncviewer on the box your sshing into.
<mojojojo_> hi... Is there a keyboard shortcut to create new file in gnome?
<Kouros> pro did you get swat up?
<Charles_Xavier> This is a question regarding wireless networking in ubuntu feisty 7.04. - I cannot get wireless networking to work on my computer. The DLINK Wireless card (Chipset: Marvell W8300) is installed and ready to use, but I cannot install the proper drivers and do not know how to install drivers. If anyone can help me, that would be great.
<Hansel> scriptha - try #php
<Hansel> Charles_Xavier - I had the same problem with my DLINK wireless card... I popped in my Aironet CISCO card and worked in an instant... :(  Probably not the answer you want... I just gave up on it 'cause it sucked so bad.
<Charles_Xavier> Is there any method to install this card?
<scott__> which card is it?
<wers> how do I prevent ubuntu from locking my screen whenever I close my laptop's lid
<Charles_Xavier> DLINK Marvell W8300 Adapter for 802.11
<Hansel> Charles_Xavier - I figure you probably need the ndiswrapper and all sorts of tweaking... I messed with it for 2 days and gave up.
<scott__> hmmmm...just got my verizon kyocera broadband card going..much faster than windows
<Kouros> Charles_Xavier: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Charles_Xavier> yes
<Charles_Xavier> the gtk
<Charles_Xavier> IT shows up the card in network, but my signal is 0%
<Charles_Xavier> for my wireless access point
<jellymaster> is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper? I'm trying to use it to get my wireless working I'm following the install guide and it says to use the command ndiswrapper -i  driver.ini but when I use it it says to use the command sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common but it says it can not find package ndiswrapper-common
<sauvin> Fellas, thank you very much for showing me how to get the kernel to shut up about not having any drivers for the Broadcom wireles.
<Kouros> usb card?
<Charles_Xavier> no
<Charles_Xavier> internal
<Kouros> did you use xp driver or the 98?
<Charles_Xavier> xp
<Kouros> (sorry dlink sucks)
<Kouros> try an older driver
<Kouros> sometimes that works
<Kouros> I had a 520+.. gave up on it
<Kouros> bought a netgear with the atheros chip.
<Kouros> never looked back.
<Charles_Xavier> this channel is useless, no help at all. Ubuntu is useless if you can't get help. I'm switching back to windows
<jellymaster> is there a better way to get this USB card to work then Ndiswrapper? or am I dong something wrong
<b0xii> my g650 works out of the box
<Charles_Xavier> bye all
<Kouros> even do web key hacking with it now all the time.
<george_> Hey if you're on ubuntu you can use all the KDE apps too right?
<wolferine> george_, yes
<b0xii> george_, if you install em
<Kouros> for the most part george sa
<george_> hurray
* b0xii vomits
<sauvin> George, I'm running Ubuntu using KDE.
<Kouros> it will most likly install a lot of kde destop parts too
<b0xii> like 83299483 of them
* faileas thinks we need a !KDEandGnome ;p
<b0xii> xubuntu? fluxbuntu?
<sauvin> b0xii, you're being facetious, I hope. The true number exceeds 6.47 metric gazillions.
<b0xii> sauvin, lol
<bullgard4> A large Keksi form text field rduced its height over night from 406 pixels to the minimum. What property of this Autofield do I have to change? (The 'Height' property is still = 406 pixels).
<sauvin> I'm just running regular ubuntu, installed off a livecd. It COMES with KDE, you just have to know to click in a certain spot on the graphical login screen.
<co_17_mlg> malang
<timewriter> thats Kubuntu
<xking> ?
<sauvin> I swear I did NOT install kubuntu.
<jellymaster> so anyone know what I should do? on ndiswrapper I used: sudo make uninstall, sudo make,sudo make install as it said then I tried to load the driver using ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and it said to use sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common so I did but it brought up an error: E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<Kouros> well guys you have a good night.
<DFM> If you are running KDE then you either installed Kubuntu originally or you added it through the package manager
<timewriter> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sauvin> I may have added it through a package manager, but I have no memory of having done so.
<kahrytan> What was wrong with Charles_Xavier?
<sauvin> It wasn't a livecd, actually, but a livedvd. Does that make a difference?
<mythomanic> anyone know much about encrypting swap with loop-aes?
<DFM> sauvin: Not really. I have dvd's of both.
<sauvin> In that case, I may not know what I'm talking about, and you should ignore me.
<kahrytan> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mythomanic> my question is since i have enabled loop-aes on my swap partition neither top nor system manager (gnome) shows that swap is being used, though it shows that it is active - what gives?
<DFM> sauvin: No I won't ignore you, I was just trying to point something out. Not making you look bad.
<sauvin> Oh, I don't care if I look bad. I look worse if I send somebody to a dead end.
<kahrytan> mythomanic, Look up file system encryption
<DFM> Either way the core is the same just the desktops have been changed to protect the innocent...........................
<dooglus_>   does anyone know how to get sound to play back when watching videos recorded on a mobile phone?  (.3gp files)
<dooglus_> I see video, but hear no sound
<jellymaster> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theone> it should be encoded in the .3gp file
<timewriter> u need codecs
<dooglus_> timewriter: which ones?
<theone> dooglus_ you sure u converted it correctly?
<dooglus_> theone: it is.  it's decoding it that's the problem
<dooglus_> theone: I didn't convert anything
<dooglus_> theone: I'm trying to play a .3gp file that was recorded on a phone.  it plays with sound on the phone, but not in ubuntu
<kahrytan> !info vlc | dooglus_
<ubotu> dooglus_: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<theone> ohh, convert it
<dooglus_> kahrytan: vlc won't play it
<dooglus_> theone: what to?
<timewriter> dooglus_ what distro are u using ?
<dooglus_> timewriter: ubuntu
<timewriter> which version
<dooglus_> timewriter: 7.04
<timewriter> hm
<kahrytan> dooglus_, It will
<dooglus_> kahrytan: when?
<timewriter> i remember it prompted me for install
<theone> hm, it should automatically but u could try converting it if it doesn't
<pequenino> wher are you from guys
* sauvin is an innocent KDE user refugee from Fedora Core
<kahrytan> dooglus_,  google .3gp and vlc
<timewriter> dooglus_ what format are u playing ?
<dooglus_> timewriter: 3gp
<pequenino> I need to install Ubuntu 3d interface can anybody help me??
<theone> dooglus_ : install ffmpeg
<dooglus_> kahrytan: I tried googling
<dooglus_> theone: I already did
<kahrytan> dooglus_, vlc and .3gp
<timewriter> no ideea then
<dooglus_> theone: I don't think I have the codec for decoding sound in .3gp files
<mythomanic> 3gp is realplayer
<dooglus_> kahrytan: google indexes punctuation now?
<base_slash> hey does any one know some good hacking websites?
<ehc> is there a log of system beeps. My system keeps beeping every few minutes and I don't know why
<wolferine> ehc, its probably coming from your motherboard
<theone> base_slash try remote exploit.org
<dooglus_> base_slash: anything with .gov at the end are good to hack.
<base_slash> ve been in remote-exploit.org
<base_slash> but i am bored
<wolferine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<base_slash> i also tryed hackers-realm.org
<dooglus_> kahrytan: vlc tells me this: [00000335]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'.
<dooglus_> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<Selenolycus> What's that command to reconfigure X again? dpkg-reconfigure ....
<astro76> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Selenolycus> ty
<timewriter> base_slash u can try www.akamai.net also
<Bobby_> how do i execute and/or run netconfig in Ubuntu 7.04
<dooglus_> !samr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> dooglus_, You didnt use google right
<kahrytan> I found many useful sites
<kahrytan> dooglus_, But focus on efforts to transcode or converting
<base_slash> dont work
<ehc> is there a way to turn off the system beep?
<base_slash> hey have you seen lemonparty.org
<sareth> Bobby, sudo /sbin/netconfig
<wolferine> ehc, you really need to see what the error is
<astro76> ehc, in preferences>sound
<theone>  Use this to get the .3gp audio there is a bug with the amr decoder so u have to convert using this:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/3gp-converter?content=55313
<Bobby_> where do i type that?
<ehc> wolferine, how can I do that?
<wolferine> ehc, if its a motherboard beep, its usually important
<theone> ya u might want to check that out be4 disabling
<sareth> Bobby_ in terminal
<alesan> hi
<alesan> what is a good program, maybe similar to htop but graphical?
<DARKGuy> Hi, anybody has time for helping me set up ad-hoc networking with my WinXP laptop?
<ehc> is there a log of system beeps? or of motherboard beeps?
<wolferine> ehc where is the beep coming from, your case? or from your speakers?
<DARKGuy> I'm tired of googling and following howtos and reading the ubuntu community docs with no luck :(
<sareth> DARKGuy, yeah, the people in the windows channels
<theone> DARKGuy: setup adhoc connection via iwconfig
<ehc> wolferine, case but my term and xchat also use the speaker inside my case.
<DARKGuy> sareth: er, my main PC is Ubuntu, I know how to configure it in XP but not here
<Bobby_> ok i opened up the terminal window and pasted what you typed and thisa is what i got:
<Bobby_> bobby@BOBBYS-LINUX-SERVER:~$ sudo /sbin/netconfig
<Bobby_> Password:
<Bobby_> sudo: /sbin/netconfig: command not found
<Bobby_> bobby@BOBBYS-LINUX-SERVER:~$
<Bobby_> did i do something wrong
<wolferine> ehc, you really need to check with your m/b's site for system beeps
<sareth> Bobby_, type in your user password
<DARKGuy> theone: yeah tried that multiple times, most I can get is a connection where the XP comp gets no IP address whatsoever, I'm trying to share my internet, using firestarter for that
<wolferine> Bobby, yes, dont paste so many lines in the channel
<wolferine> !pastebin | Bobby_
<ubotu> Bobby_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theone> DarkGuy: do u have it configured correctly in iwconfig first?
<DARKGuy> theone: looks like it, I've been trying almost everything I find in google
<Bobby_> ok sorry...i am new to linux and IRC
* DARKGuy shrugs, I don't really have much idea :/
<ToddEDM> can someone help me with beryl... there is no one in the beryl channel
<ToddEDM> when i start beryl... the tops of all my windows go away... so i cant minimize, or close the window, any hints on how to fix this??????
<theone> did u try to refresh the dhcp
<wolferine> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theone> like pump if u have it installed or dhcpcd
<DARKGuy> theone: If you know how, it'd be great. In Windows I set its SSID, WEP key (but we could leave it open for this test), channel auto (or it chooses 6 I think), and it connects =/ but not here
<Bobby_> i did type my password...now when i try to re-execute that command i get that same error
<astro76> ToddEDM, try #ubuntu-effects
<ToddEDM> thx astro
<sareth> Bobby_ As long as you realize you are new, nobody will mind.
<ehc> are there some preinstalled short sound files somewhere on ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> theone: nope, not at all, been thinking in installing a dhcp server package in this ubuntu compie
<theone> dhcpcd should work tho
<wolferine> Bobby, its telling you that command is not available
<DARKGuy> just to see if that helps :(
<theone> also does it show up in the networking gui?
<DARKGuy> in XP yes
<DARKGuy> same for network-manager
<Bobby_> o i realize that for sure and i really am sorry
<DARKGuy> I have wmaster0 and rausb0
<wolferine> ehc, not sure why you are thinking the sound is coming from Ubuntu, but mute your sound (in your sound settings), then see if they still happen
<DARKGuy> theone: wmaster0 doesn't like any of the iwconfig commands while rausb0 does, if that helps
<Bobby_> so what should i do to make the command available or is that possible
<wolferine> install it
<wolferine> i thought that was obvious
<sareth> lol
<Bobby_> how do you install it (netconfig)
<ehc> wolferine, I think it was just a terminal beep that I didn't notice in the background. Other programs use that beep though so I won't to change them to use different short audio clips, if there are any on ubuntu. I don't have any short audio clips.
<sareth> Bobby_, man apt-get
<theone> you said you have gotten a diff. computer to connect to the shared ad-hoc network tho?
<swiftnomad> Hey guys! I have problems with the display on dual monitors.
<DARKGuy> And when I use /etc/init.d/networking restart I get lines that say: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<swiftnomad> http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/6872/screenshotsx2.png
<wolferine> Bobby, really, start reading about how linux/ubuntu works, this are REALLY really basic questions, that are covered everywhere on the insternet
<DARKGuy> theone: nope, it's this same comp, I have dual boot
<theone> does iwlist work for you?
<wolferine> ehc, did you do what I said?
<sareth> Bobby_ more than likely you will find you dont need to use netconfig
<DARKGuy> theone: yes, I get 2 networks around me
<Bobby_> well i have searched forums and websites for the last little while and i haven't found and answer...maybe i am just not typing what i am looking for correctly
<ToddEDM> there is no one awake in #ubuntu-effects either....... anyone..
<theone> so you have two computers one that has the shared ad-hoc network and the other computer has ur dual boot?
<ehc> wolferine, Yeah, I think it was coming from a terminal. I haven't heard for a few minutes, but I am still having other programs beep, I need to find some sound files to make them use something differnt than the beep.
<sauvin> I have an external Seagate hard drive (USB) with one ext3 and two FAT32 partitions. When I plug it in, dmesg doesn't complain, and lsusb sees it clearly. However, those partitions don't automount. How to get them to automount?
<sareth> Bobby_ what are you trying to do?
<wolferine> ehc, so your sound is off, yet you hear beeps?
<DARKGuy> theone: nope. I'm in my desktop computer which has the dual boot (on Ubuntu atm) and I have my laptop which has Windows XP. Nothing more
<DARKGuy> theone: the other 2 networks are from the neighborhood and I can't connect to them due to encryption.
<swiftnomad> hey guys. I have a problem. My bg img goes through both screens. Anyone have an idea how to fix it so that both screens have the same img but two times??
<swiftnomad> and fix my screenshot?
<theone> okay but u are sharing the connection of ur laptop right?
<ehc> wolferine, yes, but I have programs using that beep as a notification. I am trying to change them but I need a sound file to change them to.
<Bobby_> sareth, i was trying to use that "tool" because i have 2 ethernet network cards in this linux pc and the "eth0" is working fine (this is the connection that has the internet coming from the wall)
<wolferine> good luck ehc
<sareth> swiftnomad, you have to specify it in xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> theone: the contrary, I want to share my eth0 connection so my laptop can use it through the wireless connection
<Bobby_> i cannot get the eth1 to send out the internet to my other pcs
<theone> ah so set it up through ubuntu
<theone> so laptop gets it?
<swiftnomad> How do I do that?
<swiftnomad> do you want me to pastebin my file?
<DARKGuy> theone: correct! :D
<theone> haha okay
<Bobby_> that is why i was trying to use netconfig
<DARKGuy> YAY someone understands me at least
<DARKGuy> :D:D:D
<wolferine> how can you setup your network when you dont even know how to install?
<sareth> Bobby_ search on google how to proxy or bridge to lan cards in ubuntu
<sareth> s/two/wo
<swiftnomad> sareth, do you want me to paste it in xorg.conf
<sareth> swiftnomad, have you ever messed with xorg before?
<theone> DARKGuy: you said you had the channels correct right
<swiftnomad> Well, not really.
<Bobby_> i understand that...but i am trying...i did successfully set up ubuntu, apply updates and get my pc to recognize that there is 2 lan cards and use the eth0
<DARKGuy> theone: I can set it up manual. If I place wireless-channel auto in /etc/network/interfaces it shows errors
<DARKGuy> theone: same if I do it with iwconfig if I recall correctly
<theone> ya don't do auto
<theone> pick a channel
<theone> and make it the same for both connections
<raylu> can someone help me with samba? i have swat installed, but
<Bobby_> i aploogize for the simplicity of my questions but i am trying to learn by doing...i was told that that was the best way to learn
<theone> also for ur ubuntu setup try through kwifimanager first may save a lot of headaches
<raylu> smbclient -L localhost shows everything properly, but my windows computer can do nothing more than connect to the samba server; it shows nothing
<DARKGuy> theone: I think the link works, I don't have to specify channels in XP but in Ubuntu it works correctly, as I said the most I can do is to get a link, but not to give IP to the laptop yet :(
<DARKGuy> not even a network IP
<DARKGuy> theone: okay lemme get it
<sareth> swiftnomad, man xorg.conf
<swiftnomad> sareth, here is my file:
<swiftnomad> http://pastebin.ca/663063
<B4-SiCK> Hey fellas, Im in need of a irc client that has built-in bnc support, any suggestions?
<wolferine> raylu, getting reading that man again
<raylu> wolferine, what manpage?
<wolferine> the samba one
<lastnode> anyoen here use bcm with feisty?
<DARKGuy> theone: okay I have kwifimanager installed now
<raylu> i never read that manpage :P i figured swat would take care of it for me
<raylu> bcm = ...baylor college of medicine?
<theone> ha hey DARKGuy: when you are trying to get an ip from ur ubuntu ad-hoc are u trying to get it assigned via dhcp?
<lastnode> raylu, broadcom wifi chip
<chrionix> what config file is the default desktop manager kept in?
<sareth> swiftnomad, google twinview
<raylu> oh :P
<DARKGuy> theone: from the XP or the Ubuntu one? my Ubuntu gets it internet IP through dhcp because it's connected to the modem directly. The XP one ... I guess it gets it automatically so it should be
<DARKGuy> dhcp too o.O
<astro76> lastnode, what's up?
<theone> you have to manually set it as a static... that would be your problem
* DARKGuy shrugs
<DARKGuy> ahh
<DARKGuy> in Ubuntu
<DARKGuy> yeah
<theone> the XP one u have to
<theone> set as static
<lastnode> astro76, i last used ndis + bcm with edgy, and it was really flaky. wondering if it's improved in feisty
<swiftnomad> ok.
<astro76> lastnode, I'm using bcm4306 with open source drivers and it works perfectly (in Feisty)
<DARKGuy> if I install a DHCP server on my Ubuntu machine, it will allow the laptop to get automatic IP, even if my wireless has static IP assigend on the desktop?
<chrionix> what config file is the default desktop manager kept in?
<WaltzingAlong> lastnode: likewise
<lastnode> astro76, iirc, 4306 > 4318 as far as native drivers go
<sareth> swiftnomad, that should be what you want i believe. cloned screens right or am i wrong and just need to go to bed?
<astro76> lastnode, I've heard as much
<lastnode> WaltzingAlong, astro76 , would you guys mind joining me in -offtopic for a mo? traffic in here
<theone>  well if u do it right i guess, but if u are just trying to give internet to your laptop from ubuntu then just give it a static IP
<swiftnomad> well, I want like XP has.
<theone>  then you don't have to mess with a dhcp server
<swiftnomad> I dont want each screen to share the same image.
<chrionix> what config file is the default desktop manager kept in?
<DARKGuy> theone: heh, I can live with that :D. As long as the static connection works that'll be for the meanwhile and it'll save a ton of time because I use that laptop for work too, so it's important
<DARKGuy> to give it internet
<DARKGuy> theone: I can set up the static IP and all through kwifimanager right?
<DARKGuy> or should I do it through /etc/network/interfaces ?
<theone>  yes only takes about 30 sec to set a static so just do that
<DARKGuy> cool
* DARKGuy tries
<theone>  set static IP in XP
<sareth> swiftnomad, ah. hmm, well..... thing that is in the background thing. havent had that problem myself yet. sorry
<theone>  Ubuntu is getting a dhcp assigned address through the modem you said, you are sharing that to your windows XP machine, the xp machine must have a static IP based upon your assigned one
<swiftnomad> ok.
<swiftnomad> ill restart. one moment
<theone>  something like 192.168.1.1
<theone> depending
<DARKGuy> theone: Which in turn will be the one I give to the wireless on the desktop ?
<DARKGuy> theone: I can't configure anything in kwifimanager :(
<theone> how come?
<DARKGuy> theone: dunno, I'll screenshot
<theone> u can just do it manually.... make the computer doing the sharing 192.168.1.1
<swiftnomad> back.
<DARKGuy> alright...
<swiftnomad> nothing's changed.
<theone> then ur xp one should get the dhcp sorry i had it backwards ha
<DARKGuy> xD
<haak> pls new sources list - my sources list delete
<astro76> !sources | haak
<ubotu> haak: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<astro76> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<haak> thank you
<theone> does it work now DarkGuy?
<DARKGuy> theone: I'm getting an annoying "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :"
<DARKGuy> theone: SET failed on device rausb0 ; Device or resource busy.
<DARKGuy> :/
<DARKGuy> tried ifdown and ifup again and nothing
<DARKGuy> rmmod and modprobe too
<ehc> is there a website with a bunch of short sounds files?
<theone> depmod -A
<theone> modprobe rt2570
<Azzkikr> ehc: like gnome-look.org?
<WaltzingAlong> ehc:  magnatune?
<darius_> Anyone know if Yahoo chat rooms work in Ubuntu release of pidgin/gaim?  I try to join the rooms but the client produces nothing.  I see a little network traffic at each attempt?
<darius_> .
<DARKGuy> theone: same thing
<DARKGuy> wait
<DARKGuy> I fixed it
<DARKGuy> there
<DARKGuy> theone: but says Network is unreachable
<theone> what'd u do to fix it?
<DARKGuy> theone: I was using rt2500usb instead of rt2570, my bad :P
<theone> ha okay
<theone> network unreachable is displayed in ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> in the terminal after ifup rausb1
* DARKGuy pastebins his interfaces
<theone> trying pinging something
<brohken-t61> can someone help me out with a few issues im having? first im trying to get my nvidia driver installed but it doesnt seem to work
<theone> ping www.google.com
<runge> hi I need to restart my network a couple time a day. is this a good crontab line?:
<runge> 45 7,11,17,23 * * * /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brohken-t61> second when i try to install Envy it wont install. it tells me to insert the ubuntu install cd. i do and it doesnt do anything
<theone>  brohken-t61 u have feisty right now?
<DARKGuy> theone: I hope this helps -> http://pastebin.ca/663090
<brohken-t61> theone: whatever 7.04 is
<DARKGuy> theone: it works because I'm in the desktop with the ethernet xD
<theone>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DARKGuy> o.O
<Bobby_> sareth,
<sareth> yeah
<theone>  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<brohken-t61> theone: should i back  file up first?my xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> theone: yay, laptop is trying to obtain network address now :D
<theone> sure, it should be alright but if u want to be on the safe side
<theone> yay darkguy
<DARKGuy> but it gets no IP, that's where I have the problem XD
<theone> can u ping the other ip tho
<Bobby_> i just did what you said and done a little searching on google....i found something that was describing the "setting up of a bridge"  and  "SQUID"...is this something that you were talking about?
<jesse2134> could someone help me install my wireless drivers for a toshiba a200 laptop?
<DARKGuy> m
<DARKGuy> gimme a sec
<theone> k
<brohken-t61> theone: done
<theone> cool now restart ur X by logging out and in
<brohken-t61> now what do i do?
<jesse2134> I have tried using ndiaswrapper but couldn't get it to work (driver installed but doesn't detect card)
<theone> or do ctrl alt backspace
<astro76> logging out and in does not restart X
<brohken-t61> should i close my programs?
<theone> i think its all u need to do to get the nvidia to kick in
<theone> otherwise u can log out into just the terminal or reboot
<theone> u should be golden
<haak> turk yokmu
<haak> tercman olsun bana ?
<theone> yes u should
<sauvin> quelle langue est-ce que c'est, ca, haak?
<astro76> !tr | haak
<ubotu> haak: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sareth> Bobby_ i don't know anything about squid though the bridge sounds right
<haak> !t | sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haak> !tr | sources
<ubotu> sources: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DARKGuy> theone: Well... both PCs seem to connect, but they can't ping each other :(
<haak> pof
<DARKGuy> theone: laptop takes: Address 192.168.0.10 - Subnet 255.255.255.0 - Gateway 192.168.1.1
<kilgore> i was curious if anyone knows of a debian based distro with flux box a s its main GUI and easy to use
<kilgore> reliable
<DARKGuy> theone: and Wireless on the desktop has: Address 192.168.1.1 - Network 192.168.0.0 - Netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.0.1
<theone> hm, some configuration along the way must be messed up then, have u gone through these steps each:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<astro76> DARKGuy, you seem to have your subnets all mixed up
<theone> ya that is messed
<astro76> DARKGuy, make them all either .0.x or .1.x, to match your router
<DARKGuy> astro76: I have no router
<theone> network and gateway
<kilgore> anyone?
<theone> it makes it so much easier with a router
<astro76> DARKGuy, well they should both be on the same subnet anyway
<DARKGuy> yeah, but I don't have one :(
<DARKGuy> astro76: aren't they?
<DARKGuy> I'm confused :/
<astro76> no
<jesse2134> could someone help me install my wireless drivers for a toshiba a200 laptop?
<astro76> one is .0.10 and the other .1.1
<kazami> Excuse me.I  want to download the Screenlets 0.0.9
<gikid> urrrrgh
<kazami> Who can give me address
<gikid> crontab is confusing
<gikid> anyone mind explainging crontab to me?
<astro76> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kazami> Excuse me.I  want to download the Screenlets 0.0.9 Who can give me the download address
<gikid> thanks
<brohken-t61> theone: you still there?
<theone> ya what's up?
<brohken-t61> theone: it didnt work. my xorg died. i got an error
<brohken-t61> http://pastebin.ca/663095
<brohken-t61> that is the non-working xorg.conf
<theone> System - Administration - Restricted Drivers Manager, is ur nvidia card in there?
<jesse2134> kazami, http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/
<brohken-t61> theone: nope. just my atheros wireless
<theone> what nvidia card do you have?
<Road_kill> Hello, can someone please help me with setting up a USB printer?
<brohken-t61> quadro 140m
<jesse2134> Road_kill, what printer do you have?
<Road_kill> HP psc 1315xi (same as 1310 i think)
<gikid> *  *    * * 0   root    sh /usr/bin/backupsql.sh
<gikid> so backupsql.sh will run weekly?
<Road_kill> jesse2134: HP psc 1315xi (same as 1310 i think)
<uase> what generates /etc/network/interfaces?
<Floker> where can i post a proposal for gutsy?
<theone> have you tried the manual install from nvidia?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<jesse2134> Road_kill, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<swiftnomad> hey guys. Q: How can I tell whats my KDE version number?
<Road_kill> jesse2134: thank you
<uase> swiftnomad open up any kde application and click help -> about kde
<Floker> swiftnomad, open up kcontrol
<Floker> or the "kde control centre"
<swiftnomad> ok.
<swiftnomad> I just switched from GNOME to KDE so I didnt know. Thanks.
<DARKGuy> huh, internet poofed all of a sudden
<DARKGuy> theone, astro76: Okay, both are on the same subnet and I can ping 192.168.0.2 (the wireless) from it, and 192.168.0.10 from here (the laptop)
<DARKGuy> the laptop, however, has no internet
<swiftnomad> and my prtscrn doesnt work. how do you take screenshots??
<sebrock> anyone running ubuntu on a mac mini?
<astro76> DARKGuy, the computer that has the internet connection needs to be set up to share it
<pvandewyngaerde> swiftnomad:  do you have ksnapshot ?
<jesse2134> Road_kill, if  you get stuck this link may also help you
<Fatalus> at
<DARKGuy> astro76: I'm using firestarter to do the job
<jesse2134> Road_kill, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1681673#post1681673
<Jordan_U> Are there any EFI compatible Linux LiveCD's?
<swiftnomad> No. I don't believe I do.
<ompaul> swiftnomad,  from the menu applications accessories "take screenshot"
<swiftnomad> how do I install it?
<Fatalus> ati x1550 series have 3D support ??
<ompaul> swiftnomad, it is there already
<Floker> swiftnomad, you can use gimp to if thats more convinient
<ompaul> swiftnomad, set it for 5 seconds from whenever and make the window / menus as you want them
<swiftnomad> ya.
<ompaul> swiftnomad, are you using kubuntu / ubuntu ?
<Floker> he said he switched so maybe he doesnt have all the applications just yet
<swiftnomad> ubuntu
<DARKGuy> astro76: it's on, set eth0 for internet and rausb1 for sharing, no DHCP over LAN. I can also see SMB events on the Events tab from the laptop's IP, but no outgoing/incoming connections
<swiftnomad> but with kde
<DARKGuy> astro76: from the laptop's IP in the status window
<ompaul> swiftnomad, then launch that from a menu
<ompaul> swiftnomad, then launch that from a konsole even
<swiftnomad> so at the K
<Floker> swiftnomad, did you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Road_kill> jesse2134: My printer is connected to a USB 1-4 "hub". As in, the item provides 4 USB slots to connect 4 USB devices with only one USB.
<Road_kill> jesse2134: Does that make a difference?
<swiftnomad> no.
<Fatalus> Do you know that ati x1550 series have 3D support??
<Floker> swiftnomad, do it :>
<brohken-t61> theone: ill try it now. how is it different?
<swiftnomad> so it's
<ompaul> swiftnomad, if you switched did you do this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<brohken-t61> also what is the command to start X from the command line?
<jesse2134> Fatalus, yes they have support basicall all radeon above 9500
<theone> not sure, haven't installed it ever
<swiftnomad> you guys really rock.
<Fatalus> jesse2134:thanks
<swiftnomad> Im going to do this now.
<Floker> try not to split up messages, its quite less readable for us
<theone> startx
<jesse2134> Road_kill, it might but i don't think it should
<ompaul> swiftnomad, >> this is how you get the full kubuntu thing going >> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Floker> swiftnomad, be careful
<Road_kill> jesse2134: Lets hope not :)
<theone> lol
<jesse2134> Fatalus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI instructions
<Floker> swiftnomad, kubuntu-desktop installs a whole bunch of packages you might not need
<theone> who here has beryl?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(harmental/#ubuntu) neol: thx
(astro76/#ubuntu) EvaLuaTe, Pentium II is i686 so this is not your problem
(EvaLuaTe/#ubuntu) stefano_, i already tried that, i also tried to reset my modem, nothing worked ...
(MBR666/#ubuntu) brohken-t61,  go to applications, settings and then go to services. scroll down til you see gdm and then uncheck it. reboot and youll be good to go
(stefano_/#ubuntu) EvaLuaTe, does the network manager state that you have a connection?
(brohken-t61/#ubuntu) thanks guys
(brohken-t61/#ubuntu) hope this works
(EvaLuaTe/#ubuntu) astro76, in the synaptics it says something like: "Your processor type is i386, this program can't be installed on this processor type' in every programs description
(ompaul/#ubuntu) brohken-t61, I use them daily
<EvaLuaTe> stefano_ yes, it says connected and all, but the internet doesn't work
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, wait a second i have an idea
<EvaLuaTe> ok :)
<MBR666> astro76, i think he's got a 32bit system and is trying to isntall 64bit software? idk my best guess
<stefano_> open up a terminal on your ubuntu machine and type this: ping 64.233.167.99
<Tiggzz> ompaul, would it be becuase it now goes, windows, new, ubu, and not windows, ubu ?
<EvaLuaTe> but no experiments please, as shutting windows down, booting to ubuntu, shutting ubuntu down and then booting to windows again takes SOME time on my system, so i'm not confortable on doing this over and over again
<stefano_> no just a ping
<EvaLuaTe> stefano_, it's the same machine i'm using right now, i would have to reboot
<ompaul> Tiggzz, that is what I said - don't let it interfer with your existing layout - it needs to be after
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, eh, its the same machine?? then you do have internet connection since youre chatting with us
<EvaLuaTe> yes, i'm on windows right now
<stefano_> ah i see
<EvaLuaTe> i'm dual booting windows/ubuntu
<stefano_> i was wondering lol
<MBR666> EvaLuaTe, its just a ping to see if your system is seeing the outside world
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<Tiggzz> ompaul, right after teh others, hmm, can't :( thats the way the bios does it.
<Tiggzz> can I edit it somehow from a live cd?
<EvaLuaTe> MBR666, yes, but i would have to restart, and that really takes some time on a PII
<ompaul> !grub | Tiggzz
<ubotu> Tiggzz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MBR666> yeah i know.. truest me i know
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<MBR666> i have a p233 first generation and it's painful on that box. thank god for my 64 bit system! yay me
<neol> stefano_, what if he installs irssi, or any other terminal irc client, then may b he can try his luck. try once.
<EvaLuaTe> so, again to my previous question, is there a way to download 'linux-image-386' using windows and then boot to ubuntu and install it there ?
<EvaLuaTe> just wondering ...
<stefano_> neol, yes but he said that he doesnt have internet connection
<EvaLuaTe> and also i can't install anything, as the programs don't install on i386 processors
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, if you have a cd burner and an empty disc, yes
<MBR666> EvaLuaTe, fire up your web browser. look for linux-image-386 via google
<neol> stefano_, but he mentioned he's network connection shows he is connected.
<Tiggzz> ompaul, I'ts only a temp thing, I just need to transfer some data, a live cd would get me into ubu, but I need to go into windows for an hour, then the system will go back to normal
<stefano_> neol, yes, i suspect he's having DNS trouble
<EvaLuaTe> neol yes, it says it's connected, but still i don't have internet access
<MBR666> EvaLuaTe, sounds like your system is fubar when it comes to ubuntu try reintalling or something
<ompaul> Tiggzz, so use the live cd and mount the other partitions and work away
<MBR666> bad install maybe?
<tatters> I am getting error "The following packages have unmet dependencies. E:"  is E an actual package, there is no other text after that message?
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, you can download the kernel image as a .deb file and burn it onto a CD, then start linux, put in the CD and double click the file that should work just fine
<MBR666> stefano_, agreed. his best option
<EvaLuaTe> ok, wait
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, but then you will need a other image
<EvaLuaTe> Your search - linux-image-386.deb download - did not match any documents.
<EvaLuaTe> Your search - linux-image-386.deb - did not match any documents.
<EvaLuaTe> hmm :/
<ehc> Does flashplayer work on amd64?
<neol> ehc, yes
<ehc> neol, how can I get it to work?
<MBR666> neol, really? i haven't been able to get it to work
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe,  http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-15-386_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb
<stefano_> thats the one
<neol> MBR666, its a pain in a**, so get it work, so i again installed back x86 version. :(
<stefano_> ehc, not without a little work i think
<ehc> stefano_, okay is there a someplace that talks about it?
<EvaLuaTe> stefano_, and then just double click that in ubuntu ?
<stefano_> ehc, try the ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) i think there should be a page about this issue somewhere
<MBR666> ehc, are you using a 64 bit OS ? if not then you'll be fine with flash. if you're using 64bit OS and browser. good luck and let me know how ya get it working
<ehc> MBR666, I am  running 7.04 amd64
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, yes, if it asks for other files (calld dependencies, than man im sorry, but i really think you'll just need this one package)
<MBR666> ehc, let me know
<MBR666> lol
<stefano_> doubleclick it and let GDEBI do the rest
<EvaLuaTe> ok
<EvaLuaTe> i'll be right back
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, allthough you might have to click a little "yes" here and there
<EvaLuaTe> hope that works :)
<stefano_> best of luck
<EvaLuaTe> thanks to everyone for the help
<MBR666> hats off to ya
<brohken-t61> MBR666: hey ok that worked but my nvidia install failed
<brohken-t61> ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system.
<brohken-t61>        Please install your distribution's libc development package.
<stefano_> build-something
<brohken-t61> any idea where i can get that?
<neol> ehc, hope this works, give a try <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash>
<stefano_> ah you have to install this one package
<stefano_> i forgot the name
<stefano_> brohken-t61, build-essentials i think
<jefisme03> hety is any one else haveing problems with nvidia drivers?
<stefano_> thats make, qmake and all this fancy programmer stuff, the nvidia installer needs it
<ompaul> !nvidia | brohken-t61 (thats the way to do it)
<ubotu> brohken-t61 (thats the way to do it): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefano_> the faster evaluate is back, the better the odds he was succesful :>
<brohken-t61> yea but my card doesnt show up in restricted drivers
<MBR666> brohken-t61, install the C libraries using synaptic.
<martyna> hey
<brohken-t61> i need to use nvidia
<MBR666> brohken-t61, can i pm you?
<brohken-t61> MBR666: sure please do
<stefano_> thats cute
<captainigloo> hi all
<brownie17> how do i create a symlink to a folder?
<Eryth> yo people i have a question about two things
<Eryth> anyone willing to help me?\
<Flannel> !ask | Eryth
<ubotu> Eryth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<finalbeta> !ask
<Enselic> brownie17: ln -s /original/folder /new/symlinked/folder
<Eryth> lol
<ompaul> brohken-t61, and the info is on that page how to do a manual install -- start here sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eryth> ok so i have a soundblaster audigy se, but I can't find any drivers for it, and it's not working after I installed ubuntu and ubuntu only. Are there any drivers for my sound card available?
<captainigloo> I try to to use nvidia geforce 8600GTS with ubuntu and nvidia-glx package but without succes
<stefano_> brownie17, type man ls
<captainigloo> have any one same problem with this card ?
<finalbeta> Eryth: no idea, check the alsa pages, and perhaps they can help you in #alsa
<stefano_> brownie17, or "ls --help" but i recommend "man ln"
<Eryth> ok thanks finalbeta
<Eryth> now for my second question, are higher screen resolutions than 1024x860 available after I installed ATI drivers?
<brownie17> stefano_, thanks
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i pm you
<stefano_> Enselic, i hope he saw your answer and follows it rather than mine :) quit all to fast
<Tiggzz> thanks ompaul. I've put the temp drive inplace of the cd, it seems to like that
<brohken-t61> MBR666: im replying did you get it?
<ompaul> Tiggzz, well that does not upset the order of things
<MBR666> brohken-t61, no
<MBR666> pm me
<brohken-t61> just did
<Tiggzz> shold do but doesn't
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a HTC P3400 PDA
<MBR666> heh that's goofy
<Tiggzz> I haven't got spade ide on mobo, just sata, that why I had ide card installed
<AmirB> Hey, I just followed Vorian (from the forums) guide for installing compiz fusion but it didn't work and I tried to uninstall it and get the normal compiz (that comes with feisty) back and my whole system went all screwy!
<Enselic> Cyrus25801: maybe if you describe what kind of copmuter it is
<AmirB> help!
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  well for whatever reason that's not working
<brohken-t61> weird
<Enselic> stefano_: :)
<finalbeta> Eryth: I think whatever resolution you screen supports should be available, possibly after editing your xorg.conf
<MBR666> sure is
<MBR666> brohken-t61, fire up snyaptic package manager
<brohken-t61> did
<MBR666> go to settigns
<neol> MBR666, brohken both should be registered in order to send pm to each. ;)
<MBR666> i'm registered
<AmirB> sudo apt-get install -f doesn't even work! help!
<unics> ok, now atleast my internet works
<gp> hello
<neol> then he is not.
<Cyrus25801> Enselic: it is a PDA phone
<gp> how to find a size of file in ubuntu ?
<Enselic> gp: ls -lh in dir
<gp> du gives the the folder size
<MBR666> brohken-t61, ok go to settings and then repositories
<Enselic> gp: or rigthlcik -> properties in Nautilus
<brohken-t61> ok
<gp> i am on shh to my server
<unics> ok, i installed the 386 image, brb restarting
<Enselic> gp: ls -lh then
<MBR666> brohken-t61, uncheck source cdrom and then check canonical-support - main
<gp> oks
<Enselic> gp: meaning: list, human-readalbe sizes
<gp> yeah it works thanx
<MBR666> brohken-t61, check universe, restriced and multiverse and if you want source code check that too
<gp> one more core 2 dua is 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<gp> i got a core 2 dua laptop
<Enselic> gp: a more clear way of writing it (which I probably should have don in the first place) is   ls -l --human-readable
<Enselic> gp: me too
<forum2006> bah, annoying keyring password :(
<gp> so
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  then where is says download from. it's a server selection. select the proper one for you. US servers if you're US and such
<Cyrus25801> Enselic: do you know where i can find a tut to install linux on a PDA phone running windows 5.0
<Enselic> Cyrus25801: nope
<xeer> i was installing grub on a floppy, somehow it managed to modify the grub i use for my system. i have no clue what my kernel filename was. i'm using feisty fawn on a amd64
<brohken-t61> mbr done
<Cyrus25801> .
<Enselic> xeer: mount the root dir and look in /boot
<gp> Enselic: should i install 64 bit or 32 bit version of ubuntu on core 2dua laptop ?
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  now do a search for nvidia with synaptic manager and you should be golden.
<xeer> i had just updated my kernel not more then a few days ago
<Enselic> gp: 32bi
<AmirB> Hey, I just followed Vorian (from the forums) guide for installing compiz fusion but it didn't work and I tried to uninstall it and get the normal compiz (that comes with feisty) back and my whole system went all screwy!
<xeer> yeah, how do i 'look' while inside grub?
<Enselic> xeer: I recomend you to do it with a live CD insead of with GRUB
<mailavj> help needed , i'm usin fiesty , some times after re bootin, i'm able to see panels only in first desktop. I have enabled desktop effects
<MBR666> brb gotta burn a cd
<Enselic> xeer: for example with the Ubuntu Install LIVE CD
<xeer> bahh i have to burn a flippin cd for this! it's just a stupid filename
<swiftnomad> Hello. I have an problem.
<swiftnomad> I get this error when trying to compile something: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<swiftnomad> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<swiftnomad> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<gp> so core 2 dua is 32 bit as wikipedia its 64 bit
<The_Penner_8115> hi
<Enselic> gp: Unless you have AMD64 you are recomended to install 32-bit version
<forum2006> on feisty i have autologin enabled. i installed libpam-keyring package and added "@include common-pamkeyring" to /etc/pam.d/{gdm,gdm-autologin} but it still asks for a annoying password :( what else can i do?
<Enselic> gp: it's your choise though
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know where i can find a tutorial to install linux on a PDA phone running windows 5.0
<sfire> gp: the core 2 duo is 64bit although I run 32 bit
<sport>  is it likely that a bios would be set to boot from harddrive before USB ports? In the case of booting linux from a USB w/ a persistent partition
<xeer> Enselic, my burner is on the system that wont boot. there has to be another alternative. what about pxe or floppy booting?
<gp> so me IA 64 extension are well supported ??
<sport> or possible
<ompaul> swiftnomad, did you sudo apt-get install build-essentials ? did you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? these should get you on your way
<sfire> gp: yes
<Enselic> xeer: whatever you please
<sauvin> What's the filesize limit for ext3?
<swiftnomad> I didnt: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<neol> stefano_, looks like evaluate is still bootin.. lol
<swiftnomad> I am now though.
<xeer> is there a linux flavor that would let me get to bash on a floppy?
<Enselic> swiftnomad: build-essetial*
<sport> anyone here about the delay of xorg for ubuntu ?
<Enselic> xeer: of couse, what did you think :)
<gp> IA 64 extension are  not well supported  in core 2 dua ??
<Enselic> gp: not afaik
<sfire> gp: they are perfect
<Enselic> gp: is it Duo?
<stefano_> neol, it worked and he has fun with his new ubuntu, chosen to take care of the internet problem later
<stefano_> :>
<Enselic> gp: what sfire says
<gp> yup
<EvaLuaTe> ok
<stefano_> hey EvaLuaTe how did it do?
<EvaLuaTe> so i installed linux-image-386 succesfully, still i get this:
<EvaLuaTe> Ark cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<sfire> gp: I still suggest going 32 bit.. some of the apps don't work in 64bit yet
<EvaLuaTe> the internet connection works now though
<gp> oks
<MBR666> EvaLuaTe, at least your net works
<stefano_> great
<sfire> unless you got 4 gigs of ram (which I do) you lose out on 1 gig with 32 bit
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, that's good
<MBR666> EvaLuaTe, you've got some goofy problems there though
<sport>  is it likely/possible that a bios would be set to boot from harddrive before USB ports, I mean don't computer always check for USB hardware before? In the case of booting linux from a USB w/ a persistent partition
<brohken-t61> MBR666: ok i installed nvidia-glx-new
<MBR666> brohken-t61, although you just have to start x11. i'd reboot your whole system.
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, some programs might not run on your PC, thats due to its very old processor, and i think the only way to get around this is to compile the programs yourself. thats rather hard to do for someone with no linux experience
<swiftnomad> !Enselic the command: sudo apt-get install build-essetial said it couldn't find it.
<brohken-t61> MBR666:  is that the only thing i needed?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, afaik. hangon i'll double check
<stefano_> but maybe you find some help in a forum
<Enselic> swiftnomad: build-essential*
<EvaLuaTe> so how could i make synaptics work ?
<EvaLuaTe> stefano_, i already installed prgrams like ark or xchat before on other distros
<brohken-t61> thanks man
<brohken-t61> you rock
<Enselic> EvaLuaTe: what is broken with it?
<ripps> hii all...i want to know can i use remote desktop fascility while using berl xgl session...any help??
<swiftnomad> thank you.
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i have a few nvidia things installed. here they are as follows
<EvaLuaTe> Enselic: i get this in every programs description: Ark cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ripps> hii all...i want to know can i use remote desktop fascility while using beryl xgl session...any help??
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, oh i see, so its not just some special apps but most? mh. okay i think everything should run somehow then, but i dont exactly know how. by the way, ubuntu is a pretty heavy distribution for such an old computer
<Enselic> EvaLuaTe: does sudo apt-get install work?
<EvaLuaTe> wait
<swiftnomad> now it says that build-essential is already the newest version.
<Enselic> swiftnomad: great, then you don't have to download and install it
<swiftnomad> but when Im trying to compile something. Its not letting me.
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, i would suggest, now that your internet connection works, you should try find some help on the other problems at a forum, since it is pretty heavy to discuss them here
<Enselic> swiftnomad: what does it say whe you try?
<zylogue> greetings...
<swiftnomad> compile domino
<EvaLuaTe> evaluate@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install
<EvaLuaTe> Password:
<EvaLuaTe> Reading package lists... Done
<EvaLuaTe> Building dependency tree
<EvaLuaTe> Reading state information... Done
<EvaLuaTe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<EvaLuaTe> evaluate@ubuntu:~$
<xeer> what would be the format for the kernel filename? what version are we at?
<MBR666> nvidia-kernel-common, restricted manager, <- for restricted video drivers and such, xserver-xorg-nv, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<EvaLuaTe> does that mean it works ? :)
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, yes
<ripps> hii all...i want to know can i use remote desktop fascility while using beryl xgl session...any help??
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, nice
<xeer> and, is it -generic-amd64 or just -amd64?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, those packages and my system runs great with opengl
<MBR666> brohken-t61, did you catch my prior message?
<zylogue> can anyone point me to an online document for installing ubuntu to a USB pen drive?  I have a 2GB drive and the installer on the cd runs out of space on the pendrive.
<brohken-t61> MBR666: i did not
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  nvidia-kernel-common, restricted manager, <- for restricted video drivers and such, xserver-xorg-nv, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<swiftnomad> checking for rpath... yes
<swiftnomad> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<swiftnomad> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<swiftnomad> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<stefano_> EvaLuaTe, try this: start synaptic and tell it to retrieve packages from the internet, then you have a basis for installing additional software
<EvaLuaTe> i'm on it :)
<MBR666> brohken-t61, and my system runs great with nvidia and such. but i'm running an older nvidia card too. 5200fx i think. hell i don't even know. i've got a few systems around here
<gp> how can i get wget to follow link ?
<stefano_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brohken-t61> MBR666: ill try it
<stefano_> (for you EvaLuaTe )
<brohken-t61> did this make changes to my xorg.conf file?
<ripps> hii all ...any clue...can i connect to a computer using beryl/xgl  session remotely...or it must be using gnome session
<gp> i want to download wget http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/download-landing.jsp?file=openfire/openfire_3_3_2.tar.gz
<brohken-t61> or do i need to do something?
<swiftnomad> !Enselic it said: checking for rpath... yes
<swiftnomad> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<swiftnomad> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<swiftnomad> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<gp> but its downloading the html page only
<MBR666> brohken-t61, yes it does
<Enselic> swiftnomad: you need to install kde libraries
<brohken-t61> also how do i run nvidia's manager?
<AmirB> please help! I am unable to install any packages until resolving this problem!
<AmirB> Hey, I just followed Vorian (from the forums) guide for installing compiz fusion but it didn't work and I tried to uninstall it and get the normal compiz (that comes with feisty) back and my whole system went all screwy!
<brohken-t61> nvidia-manager
<brohken-t61> ?
<gp> how can i get wget to follow link ?
<gp> i want to download wget http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/download-landing.jsp?file=openfire/openfire_3_3_2.tar.gz
<MBR666> brohken-t61, you'll have to reboot. 'cause it adds new features to the kernel too
<Enselic> swiftnomad: build-essential only installs compilers more or less
<gp> but its downloading the html page only
<brohken-t61> i will
<starscalling> eh
<brohken-t61> ok ill be back in a sec
<swiftnomad> I see. So. what is the command?
<stefano_> how can i let xchat beep my system speaker when recieving a message?
<swiftnomad> sudo apt-get install kde libraries
<AmirB> HELP!
<gp> how can i get wget to follow link ?
<gp> i want to download wget http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/download-landing.jsp?file=openfire/openfire_3_3_2.tar.gz
<gp> but its downloading the html page only
<royel> hey, trying to install real-player, when I try to execute the file I get the following error: /home/chris/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries:libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" anyone know the solution?
<Enselic> swiftnomad: try sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<swiftnomad> How do you know all this stuff?
<Enselic> !ask | AmirB
<ubotu> AmirB: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AmirB> I just followed Vorian (from the forums) guide for installing compiz fusion but it didn't work and I tried to uninstall it and get the normal compiz (that comes with feisty) back and my whole system went all screwy!
<AmirB> it's telling me I have unmet dependencies and to run sudo apt-get install -f
<zylogue> Installing 6.06 from cd to USB pen drive is failing.  reports running out of space on a 2GB key.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<AmirB> but when I do that it tells me it is unable to correct the dependencies
<AmirB> and now it's not letting me install anyother packages until I resolve this problem!
<AmirB> here's a link to his guide:
<AmirB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314&highlight=awn+leapord
<MBR666> AmirB, the best bet. just don't use all the flashy dumb gagets. i hate berly, compiz to slow and unneeded flashy crap. thats why i don't use kde. xfce is the sh!t my man. nice, lightweight and fast as all hell
<brohken-t61> MBR666: back
<mailavj> how can i access and setup various services like sshd and telnetd in fiesty, i'm new to ubuntu
<MBR666> that was fast
<brohken-t61> looks to not have killed my system
<brohken-t61> heh
<brohken-t61> what do i do now?
<MBR666> notta
<MBR666> you're good to go brohken-t61
<brohken-t61> how do i pull up the nvidia toolset?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, idk i never have
<faileas> mailavj: telnet should be there by default. to install a sshd sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MBR666> lol
<AmirB> MBR666: but that's not a good solution, that's just ignoring the problem! compiz worked absolutely fine for me until I tried to upgrade to fusion and I would like it back ;)
<mailavj> okay
<faileas> then access it as per normal
<brohken-t61> does anyone know how i can do that?
<mailavj> faileas:how can i activate and de activate those servers?
<MBR666> AmirB, i find that berly and related are just buggy resource hogs. so i stay away from them
<faileas> mailavj: check up the man pages. or just firewall those ports when not in use ;)
<AmirB> well, I don't...so...
<brohken-t61> MBR666: so how am i certain i have full 3d support, etc?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, just install a quick 3d rendering application and test it. may it be a 3d game, screen saver whatever. thats how i did it
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i also enabled anti aliasing too. prior to driver install i couldn't do that
<ehc> has anyone gotten gdesklets to work   while running feisty 64bit
<sauvin> glxgears, maybe?
<brohken-t61> nvidia-manager should work... but doesnt
<brohken-t61> hmm
* Ender All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
<EvaLuaTe> is there a guie on the net to tweak ubuntu ? i mean, like, disabling all eye-candy and unneeded stuff so it runs better ?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, what error?
* Ender All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
<EvaLuaTe> guide*
<brohken-t61> no error
<brohken-t61> not a command
<sauvin> Take your trance and trancelate it somewhere else!
<AmirB> MBR666: anyways, regardless of whether or not compiz is worth the system hog, I need to do something about the problem because ubuntu is not letting me install ANY packages until I fix it!
* Ender All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
* Ender All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
* Ender All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
<Flannel> !ops | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> EvaLuaTe: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Flannel> crap
<Ender> All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
<Flannel> Ender, not EvaLuaTe
<sauvin> !ops Ender spams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ender spams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lan-84-240-58-205.vln.skynet.lt]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> Thank you.
<MBR666> AmirB, true. and i'm not the guy for that solution. hehe i know nothing about it
<AmirB> MBR666: ah well, thanks anyways
<MBR666> yup
<knoppix> ii
<AmirB> does anyone else know anything about fixing dependency problems?
* m_billybob knows aptitude
<brohken-t61> MBR666: if u try nvidia-settings you will see something come up
<brohken-t61> but there is still a toolset that will let me setup twin screens
<scorp123> AmirB: sorry I just joined .... what's the problem? 'apt' should handle this auto-magically for you.
<brohken-t61> anyone know how to get that working?
<T-Connect> I fix the Wolfenstein problem that I had.
<AmirB> scorp123: if only...what happened was I tried following Vorian's guide for installing compiz fusion but it didn't work and so I tried reverting back to the original compiz that comes with feisty, but it told me that some dependincies were broken and to run sudo apt-get install -f to repair, but that doesn't help, it just keeps telling me they have unmet dependencies!
<Esteth> I'd like to upgrade from gaim (which comes with feisty) to pidgin, but pidgin does not appear to be in synaptic/apt-get. Does anyone know which repo i have to add to get a pidgin .deb?
<cyberphaz> sec esteth
<cyberphaz> i use pidgin in feisty
<cyberphaz> let me find the rep i got it from
<MBR666> brohken-t61, bah i forgot to tell ya. install nvidia-glx-new i don't have it installed but the package says it does what you want
<Esteth> cyberphaz: Thanks :)
<MBR666> brohken-t61, it says monitor tweaks and such
<swiftnomad> I've noticed something with gaim and pidgin that I didn't like- it crashed ALOT for me. When someone signs off.
<swiftnomad> and you typed to speak with them
<AmirB> scorp123: now not only do I not have a usable version of compiz, it also wont let me install ANY other packages until I fix the problem
<brohken-t61> MBR666: i did install that one
<cyberphaz> esteth http://falcon.landure.fr feisty pidgin
<cyberphaz> source and binary
<scorp123> AmirB: what problem?
<brohken-t61> i dont know where to get to those settings/options
<Esteth> swiftnomad: I've been using it for a while on windows, and it's been extremely stable for me
<Esteth> cyberphaz: <3
<kahrytan> swiftnomad, uninstall gaim
<cyberphaz> pidgin rocks i use it with OTR and everything and have not had a single problem with it
<cyberphaz> unlike gaim
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  drop to terminal and type nvidia. then hit tab for command completion
<brohken-t61> mbr i did
<brohken-t61> heh
<brohken-t61> nothing im looking for
<swiftnomad> i did and i use a dif client
<cyberphaz> but finding a good repo for it was tricky
<T-Connect> uninstall gaim < I may do that too.
<T-Connect> I don't use that.
<cyberphaz> took me a few hours to find this repo, the getdeb ones sucked
<MBR666> brohken-t61, what comes up? i have all the tools needed to config nvida video cards
<Lappy> what does: compiz --replace -c emerald mean?
<MBR666> glx, xconfig and such
<quittt> hellp
<kahrytan> GAIM and Pidgin cant be installed together
<brohken-t61> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<brohken-t61> nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-xconfig
<brohken-t61> those 4
<brohken-t61> thats it
<oompaloompa> hello
<quittt> I had some stupid problem... I was using Firefox and the download stopped suddenly
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i got same. i'm going to run them. btw you have to run them with sudo command
<Esteth> Lappy: Turn on compiz and use emerald as the window decorator?
<quittt> I want to know if it exists and program for Windows that can resume it
<MBR666> brohken-t61, they bring up the nvidia tool sets
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i'm runing them atm
<oompaloompa> Lappy: it runs compiz with the emerald window decorator, and it replaces the metacity window manager. . .it kills it completely when it runs compiz
<K3nto> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> Esteth: well it doesn't work, i change themes using emerald, nothing is changed, I have to emerald --replace to work
<K3nto> !mount
<brohken-t61> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<brohken-t61> nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-xconfig
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Enselic> quittt: please avoid asking Windows questions here...
<Stefano1337> does anyone have some experience with SLED? i thought about using it on my notebook, it seems really sleek from the videos
<thingy> !burn cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brohken-t61> MBR666: ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<quittt> Enselic hehe sorry, but it is common problem when you download big files
<K3nto> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<AmirB> scorp123: the problem that some broken compiz packages have unmet dependencies that aren't installable (don't ask me why)
<MBR666> brohken-t61,  say what? um you installed all the packages and did a full reboot?
<brohken-t61> yessir
<scorp123> AmirB: what dependencies?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, what nvidia card you have? and is it built in or a daughter-board?
<K3nto> how do i mount a bin/cue file? i wanna watch the video cd but i have no cds
<Enselic> quittt: search for Firefox ownload managers
<kahrytan> bin file is a binary file
<brohken-t61> MBR666: im unsure. it's a quadro 140m
<brohken-t61> listed on their glx-new list
<MBR666> brohken-t61, what program did you try running when it crapped out?
<Stefano1337> K3nto, http://www.fladi.de/nc/fladi-blog-news-ansicht/date////howto-isonrgbincue-images-unter-ubuntu-mounten.html
<K3nto> thnks
<Stefano1337> K3nto, its german but it should be self-explaining
<AmirB> scorp123: let's see: compiz, compiz-core, compiz-genome, compiz-plugins and a couple others
<brohken-t61> nvidia-settings
<scorp123> !find compiz-core
<ubotu> Found: compiz-core
<Stefano1337> does anyone of you guys know how to use the old unix command "talk"?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, it runs just fine for me. and we have the same packages installed to the best of my knowledge
<Stefano1337> oh man, ive dripped coffee all over the place :(
<Myelin> I have installed Xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, is there a guide which i was supposed to follow to start it?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, you might have to ask someone else or hit up google, wiki
<swiftnomad> What can I use to use unrar ??
<MBR666> swiftnomad, unrar is an unrar program
<oompaloompa> Stefano1337: man talk
<scorp123> swiftnomad: unrar :)
<MBR666> swiftnomad, sudo apt-get install unrar
<scorp123> swiftnomad: or you could go for the full package ..... 'rar'
<AmirB> scorp123: when I run sudo apt-get install -f it gives me a long list of dependency issues and then tells me:
<AmirB> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<swiftnomad> yeah because ark doesn't support it.
<Downsay[Linux] > can someone here help me install thunderbird 3 for linux?
<swiftnomad> than you guys.
<AmirB> scorp123: what does this mean?
<scorp123> swiftnomad: rar e file.rar
<ricach> hello, I have registered in the Ubuntu translation team. Who can be my mentor for  English into German translation?
<Aquarion> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to re-detect my sound-card? Just upgraded.
<MBR666> brohken-t61, i have to get going. wish you the best of luck. at least we got you mostly there.
<Downsay[Linux] > anyone here use thunderbird 3 for linux?
<jimmitastic> Hmm I'm a 100% newbie and I've just downloaded ubuntu...I'm trying to ./configure emacs and I get a "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" error....
<brohken-t61> MBR666: thanks man
<scorp123> jimmitastic: use the repos :-/
<Aquarion> jimmitastic: Can't you just apt-get install emacs?
<MBR666> brohken-t61, you're welcome. and again good luck and hope you get it working
<scorp123> jimmitastic: apt-get install emacs
<Downsay[Linux] > I'm 3 days into linux now and I'm not sure how to install programs on linux just yet......can I get some help?
<Esteth> Aquarion: it's apt-get install emacs21
<scorp123> jimmitastic: compiling stuff yourself is something you can do once you have more knowledge
* faileas wonders why a 100% newbie is messing with emacs and compiling ;)
<Myelin> Hello, anyone can tell that if how can i start xfce4 after installing xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<boontoo> can i get help installing rights to a private WPA2 enterprise account?
<MBR666> Downsay[Linux] , i'm heading out but yes. if you're using ubuntu. go to the synaptic manager *gui* or you can use apt-get from CLI
<jimmitastic> fair enough but I thinki its just a small problem related to permissions of gcc
<Downsay[Linux] > yes, using ubuntu
<Aquarion> jimmitastic: If you really have to compile it, do you have write permissions for the directory it's trying to create them in?
<MBR666> Downsay[Linux] , then in the menu applications, system, synaptic manager
<jimmitastic> faileas: Ok im not a 100% newbie to development ;) just to linux
<MBR666> goodbye cruel world
<jimmitastic> Aquarion I assume so, I tried su to make me root user
<boontoo> would this be correct to follow on Ubuntu? http://www.cs.rmit.edu.au/support/pub:rmit-wpa
<scorp123> jimmitastic: and you are sure that all the relevant packages for compiling stuff are even installed?
<faileas> jimmitastic: sudo command is about the same as su
<Aquarion> So you now have a "#" prompt instead of a "$" one?
<scorp123> jimmitastic: you don't need to be root for a simple ./configure command
<Downsay[Linux] > I've got the synaptic manager opened...how do I download thunderbird 3 for linux and get it installed ?
<jimmitastic> yup
<faileas> and that
<jimmitastic> aquarion: yup
<Aquarion> Do you have gcc installed?
<jimmitastic> yes I have gcc, according to synaptic I did
<K3nto> !bchunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bchunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmitastic> cd /
<jimmitastic> dir
<K3nto> anybody know how to use bchunk?
<jimmitastic> haha ignore that :$
<oompaloompa> what is bchunk?
<oompaloompa> sounds like after a bad dinner
<oompaloompa> lol
<K3nto> bin/cue ----> .iso
<oompaloompa> ah
<tarek_> i wanted to know how to get rid of the drumming when you want to log on to ubuntu
<Aquarion> bchunk's a thing for turning bin/cue files into isos
<koala_man> can I install ubuntu from an existing linux installation (without rebooting and such)?
<kent> tarek_: system->settings->sound  ?
<Enselic> koala_man: without rebooting? nah...
<Enselic> koala_man: if you want to use the Ubuntu kernel
<tarek_> kent: done that
<tarek_> didnt work
<koala_man> Enselic: does the ubuntu installation require the ubuntu kernel?
<K3nto> tarek_: yeah i have two iso files now : /
<kent> tarek_: you unchecked the settings for the loginsound under the right tab in that menu?
<Enselic> koala_man: if you want it to be an Ubuntu system, sure
<ricach> Is there anyone who translates Ubuntu?
<Enselic> koala_man: if not, you can expect things not to work
<Downsay[Linux] > can I get some help installing and running thunderbird on ubuntu, please?
<Enselic> ricach: a lot of ppl
<Enselic> ricach: mostly the GNOME translation team
<Enselic> ricach: mostly volunteers
<Aquarion> K3nto: So what do you want out of the iso file?
<tarek_> kent: im now in the sound preferences
<oompaloompa> thunderbird should be in the repository
<tarek_> the right tab is the system beep
<Aquarion> K3nto: Or, rather, did you want to burn it, or just get at the stuff inside?
<ricach> I have already translated from English into german and search for a mentor.
<koala_man> Enselic: the ubuntu installer I meant. I want to do a full ubuntu installation on an external disk since I can't do the installation on the target box, and I can't go rebooting the other box
<K3nto> Aquarion: i just want to mount it an dwatch the movie lol
<jimmitastic> jim@jim-laptop:/usr/bin$ dir -l gcc lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-08-19 01:55 gcc -> gcc-4.1
<kdd> join #bmp
<tarek_> kent: and are there any DVD images of ubuntu?
<Enselic> koala_man: you can copy installation CD contents over to a partition and setup GRUB too boot that partition, causing the installaion program to run
<K3nto> tarek_: yeah
<jimmitastic> so this means I have it.....it just can't create the output file for some reason
<Downsay[Linux] > oompaloompa, I'm new to using linux and I'm not sure which thunderbird I should mark and then apply...there are tons of thunderbird options
<K3nto> tarek_: i think you can burn the cd image to dvd
<tarek_> K3nto: can you give me the link
<koala_man> well, I guess gentoo can do it then
<molnitza> Hello - I want to disable the write cache for usb sticks and external harddrives. Is this possible?
<Enselic> koala_man: this inly works on Alternative supposedly, and I have not been able to get it to work yet, the instalation starts, but fails to mount installation CD
<oompaloompa> Downsay[Linux] : ok hold on
<K3nto> Aquarion: will i be able to do that?
<Downsay[Linux] > oompaloompa, ok, thanks a lot
<oompaloompa> Downsay[Linux] : install mozilla-thunderbird, it's 30 MB
<oompaloompa> just check that one for installation
<Aquarion> K3nto: sudo mkdir /media/ISO && sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 $FILENAME /media/ISO
<oompaloompa> apply
<tokj> salve
<oompaloompa> and it will ask you to mark some other stuff for dependencies
<jimmitastic> am I right in thinking that if I run as root then permissions will not be a problem, or, since I am running ./configure, actually permissions will matter since it is the program effectively compiling the program???
<tarek_> K3nto: well i wanted to download a DVD image because where ill be going, has a poor internet connection
<oompaloompa> hit mark
<oompaloompa> and apply
<oompaloompa> that's it
<Aquarion> jimmitastic: Permissions won't matter, root has the ability to clobber anything
<oompaloompa> Downsay[Linux] : u get that?
<swiftnomad> in order to use a bootsplash theme I need to recompile my kernel?
<Downsay[Linux] > oompaloompa, I'm installing it now...does this version have tabs ?
<Aquarion> swiftnomad: No
<swiftnomad> ok.
<K3nto> Aquarion: for $FILENAME do i put /path/to/my/iso/file.iso
<Aquarion> K3nto: Yes
<K3nto> Aquarion: k ty
<Aquarion> swiftnomad: Er. I may be entirely wrong about that. You don't mean grub splash, do you?
<swiftnomad> no. I dont have anything but linux on here. but. I want to install this: Fingerprint Bootsplash
<swiftnomad> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29662&forumpage=0
<Downsay[Linux] > oompaloompa, what type of mail server is gmail?
<oompaloompa> pop
<oompaloompa> pop.gmail.com
<Downsay[Linux] > thx
<Aquarion> swiftnomad: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<oompaloompa> outgoing is smtp.gmail.com
<swiftnomad> ty
<oompaloompa> Downsay[Linux] : use port 995 for pop and 587 for smtp
<Downsay[Linux] > oompaloompa, do I have to set that?  I didn't see anywhere to set it
<swiftnomad> !Aquarion I get this error. Reading package lists... Done
<swiftnomad> Building dependency tree
<swiftnomad> Reading state information... Done
<swiftnomad> gcc is already the newest version.
<swiftnomad> Package usplash-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<swiftnomad> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<swiftnomad> is only available from another source
<swiftnomad> However the following packages replace it:
<swiftnomad>   libusplash-dev
<swiftnomad> E: Package usplash-dev has no installation candidate
<jimmitastic> hmm but if I have gcc, and I am root so permissions aren't a problem, are there any other obvious things I may have missed?
<Aquarion> swiftnomad: I'd suggest libusplash-dev instead, then, but we're going out of the realms of stuff I know anywhing about specifically :)
<DrHalan> how can i completely remove wine and its applications because i accidently installed IE
<Aquarion> ...accidentally...
<swiftnomad> =) either do I. =X GNOME is so much easier.
<stdin> DrHalan: the apps and wine config are all in ~/.wine , remove that and you can start fresh
<DrHalan> Aquarion, im a kraut ;)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Aquarion> It's not that, it's how do you _accidentally_ install IE? :-D
<Sp4rKy> anyone who know pretty well gpg ?
<Sp4rKy> +s
<towlie>  do i make the trash can reappear on my desktop
<Sp4rKy> how can i force yes anwser to the questions asked by gpg ?
<NETabuse> Hey guys.. sooo bored  with the media player interfaces, was on windows briefly watching some 4400, i love the divx player interface, makes the experience more enjoyable..
<towlie> it suddenly disappeared recently
<swiftnomad> !sp4rKy  what's up!
<NETabuse> I just tried to skin vlc, sucked,, totaly broke the interface
<scorp123> NETabuse: there is tons of skins e.g. for 'mplayer' on Linux. :-)
<etuardu> hi, i installed the video codecs to play windows' formats but now when i run totem or vlc to play any video file, the program suddenly close... what should i do?
<towlie> how do i make the trash icon appear on the desktop ?
<Aquarion> towlie: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-the-trash-can-icon-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<NETabuse> scorp123, yeh, cool,, hmm are they reliable? i've justhad to wipe vlc and re-install it
<scorp123> NETabuse: depends on your machine I guess. I never had any troubles.
<kent> towlie: its a setting in the gconf-editor.
<kent> towlie: dont think gconf-editor is in the menu so you need to start it manually with alt+f2  and then enter gconf-editor
<NETabuse> scorp123, well, all i did was download one of the skin friles from vlc.com or whatever it was.
<kent> towlie: in the nautilus-section.. there is a setting for it
<towlie> k i got it
<Downsay[Linux] > I can't get thunderbird to connect to my gmail account...could someone see if I have the proper settings/
<Downsay[Linux] > ?
<dooglus_> Downsay[Linux] : I'll take a look
<swiftnomad> pop.gmail.com smpt.gmail.com
<daurnimator> hi all
<dooglus_> swiftnomad: smtp, you mean?
<daurnimator> where can I find the release schedule?
<swiftnomad> ah. typo. =X
<dooglus_> swiftnomad: I don't think thunderbird allows for typos
<Downsay[Linux] > dooglus_, swiftnomad  those are the settings I have it set at...my ports I've tried to set pop to 995 and smtp to 587
<stdin> daurnimator: for gutsy?
<dooglus_> Downsay[Linux] : leave the ports alone - just use ssl for both
<daurnimator> sure
<brownie17> hi, trying to make a symbolic link. typed this in " ln -s smb://acer-gawakv7kl3/ACER  /home/fraser/Desktop" got this error "This link can't be used, because its target "/home/fraser/Desktop/smb:/acer-gawakv7kl3/ACER" doesn't exist."
<stdin> daurnimator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Downsay[Linux] > dooglus_, ssl?
<dooglus_> Downsay[Linux] : secure socket layer
<Downsay[Linux] > dooglus_, so what do I type in there?
<swiftnomad> rofl @  dooglay.
<daurnimator> is it gutsy gnu,goat, what
<boontoo> can someone help me setting up a alternative wireless network authentication account? i have the source for it but im not sure if its compatible with ubuntu
<dooglus_> Downsay[Linux] : in the settings, you have to specify the authentifcation type.  gmail requires encryption for both pop and smtp
<jimmitastic> should the emacs folder I unpacked be in /usr/bin for me to compile?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: no
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: .../bin/ is for binaries, not source code
<Downsay> ok, so I need to clear the 995 and 587 that I changed for the pop and smtp and then change it to ssl?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: I unpack it into ~/programs/emacs/
<Downsay> dooglus_, for secure connection that is?
<daurnimator> gibbon :(
<jimmitastic> but does it matter?
<dooglus_> Downsay: don't you see a downdown menu for connection type?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: it doesn't matter, but why put non-binaries into a binary directory?
<oliver_g> hi
<jimmitastic> fair point, Im just trial and erroring to find out why i cant write output files
<Downsay> dooglus_, I got that part figured out now...but now it says my gmail account isn't set to allow for a POP server
<nacky> i m having a prob in mah ubuntu
<oliver_g> anyone knows how to install mISDN under Feisty?
<nacky> whenever i recover from hibernate it dont play ny sound
<dooglus_> Downsay: use the webmail interface, go to settings then pop and forwarding and enable pop
<nacky> any one knw .... why is it sooo ?
<nacky> No sound after recovering frm HIBERNATE mode
<brownie17> hi, trying to make a symbolic link. typed this in " ln -s smb://acer-gawakv7kl3/ACER  /home/fraser/Desktop" got this error "This link can't be used, because its target "/home/fraser/Desktop/smb:/acer-gawakv7kl3/ACER" doesn't exist."
<boontoo> anyone =(?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: I don't know if you've stated your problem or not, but if you did I missed it.  what's the problem?
<Downsay> dooglus_, got it, now to test it one last time
<Downsay> dooglus_, working wonderfully now for receiving my mail
<dooglus_> Downsay: cool.  sending is much the same, too
<nacky> dooglus: no sound after Hibernate mode
<nacky> Anyone ... can tell me ? why is it so Why there is no sound after recovering frm HIbernate mode
<dooglus_> nacky: you think you've got problems?  my touchpad dies when I unplug the mains cable...
<Downsay> dooglus_, can I use thunderbird as my browser as well?  I had read somewhere that could be done?  and thanks for all the help so far!
<nacky> dooglus : it might b a h/w prob
<dooglus_> Downsay: I'd be surprised if you could.  thunderbird is a mail&news client
<jimmitastic> dooglus:  I've just downloaded ubuntu...I'm trying to ./configure emacs and I get a "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" error.... I have gcc in /usr/bin
<jimmitastic> and I am running it using sudo so Its not permissions
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: you know you can install Emacs from a binary package, right?
<nacky> dooglus : ?
<forum2006> hey, i'm trying to disable keyring to ask for the master password, this works using http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1, but as soon as i enable auto-login keyring asks again :/
<nacky> s'
<dooglus_> nacky: I dual boot windows, and windows doesn't mind me unplugging the mains cable.  I think it's yet another ubuntu bug
<nacky> dooglus : rite
<jimmitastic> dooglus_: So I'm told, but the emacs website gives detailed instructions for obtaining it this way so I thought I'd give it a go
<forum2006> this is really annoying
<Downsay> dooglus_, http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/latest-trunk/
<nacky> dooglus : do u have any idea about dis bug "No sound after Hibernate "
<jimmitastic> It just doesn't tell you what to do when things go wrong!
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: the error you mention can be fixed by installing a package called "build-essential"
<Downsay> dooglus_, that is the new thunderbird 3.0 download available...how do I install that?
<nacky> dooglus : which laptop u using ?
<dooglus_> nacky: I don't, sorry.  I'm using an Asus W1J I think
<nacky> Gotta A problem related To HIBERNATE MODE
<dooglus_> Downsay: I don't know, sorry. I never got on with Thunderbird - it's too buggy and not really maintained much.
<nacky> NO sound after HIBERNATE MODE
<nacky> anyone no its solution
<dooglus_> Downsay: I clicked 'reply' once to reply to an email and thunderbird locked up for 2.5 weeks generating the reply window.
<sebrock> nacky, known issue
<dooglus_> Downsay: turns out it was busily quoting every line of a huge attachment in the reply!
<nacky> sebrock : do u its remedy
<swiftnomad> I cannot find: .kde/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<nacky> sebrock : ny way to get sound after hibernate
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: does that fix it?
<nacky> sibernate : HUh ?
<sebrock> nacky, try reloading your alsa modules, it did not work for me... maybe it does for you
<sebrock> have to go now, bye
<nacky> sebrock : i did
<finalbeta> Thunderbird is not maintained much?!?
<nacky> sebrock : no motion
<Frogzoo> nacky: which version - feisty?
<nacky> seb rock : bbye
<jimmitastic> dooglus_: its not in synaptics, so I assume I have to download it too......seems odd they wouldnt include something fairly important to development in a linux distro though....
<nacky> Frogzoo : 7.04
<Downsay> dooglus_, I've heard thunderbird is basically the best out there?
* forum2006 is using feisty
<Downsay> finalbeta, are you familiar with thunderbird?
<finalbeta> Downsay: yes
<Frogzoo> nacky: doubt there's an easy fix - cross your fingers for a driver update
<nacky> Frogzoo : its like whenver i come out of hibernate it works fine bt no sound and mah laptop indicator light turns orange ( normally its green )
<nacky> Frogzoo : i did dat brother bt it din work
<Downsay> finalbeta, have you tried thunderbird 3.0 yet?  I've heard you can browse the net with it just as firefox?
<finalbeta> Downsay: mozilla moved it away, that doesn't mean it's not maintained.
<finalbeta> I haven't used the 3.0
<nacky> frogzoo : i think if u can tell me any file name which is sound fr sound driver
<nacky> frogzoo : it might help me
<dooglus_> nacky: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/25896 - it's been known about for nearly 2 years
<nacky> Anyone kno FIX of SOUND proble comes after HIBERNATE MODE
<Downsay> finalbeta, is there a way it can be used as your browser as well that you've experienced?
<finalbeta> Downsay: no...
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: it is in synaptic - I may have spelt it wrong though
<brownie17> nacky, googled it?
<dooglus_> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nacky> brownie: din help
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: it's in synaptic - see what ubotu just said
<Frogzoo> nacky: lsmod |grep snd
<nacky> brownie  : it is said dese bugs had been registerd ...
<Downsay> finalbeta, is a POP server supposed to be more secure?  what are the perks to using tbird?
<nacky> Frogzoo : dis file is used for sound ?
<brownie17> nacky, meaning there's no fix currently.
<nacky> brownie : rite said brother
<forum2006> as soon as i enable auto-login again keyring aks again for the master password. i'm using feisty :(
<nacky> brownie : but it might b fix may b available wid peeps
<nacky> brownie : its not officially out
<RedMercury> can anyone recommend a good backup package for ubuntu server?
<brownie17> nacky, a) use a different kernel b) wait for update c) get over it. you can always just not hibernate
<finalbeta> Downsay: I find it more practical then evolution, that's all. no perks.. I used it in windows, now I use it in linux
<nacky> brownie : somtimes it is necessary to use Hibernate
<nacky> brownie : nevermind thnx
<brownie17> what does 'packages can't be verified' mean in the long run?
<Downsay> finalbeta, did you recently make the switch from windows to linux?
<nacky> forgzoo : lsmod | grep snd for sound ?
<Downsay> finalbeta, I've never used a client like this before...figured I'd try it out
<finalbeta> Downsay: about a year ago.
<swiftnomad> question: if I install compiz I can use it to change themes?
<dooglus_> brownie17: it means that when the ubuntu servers get hacked again, the hackers can replace the packages with trojaned packages and you'll not notice
<jimmitastic> dooglus_/ubotu I don't see it!it goes bug-buddy to busybox-intramfs
<swiftnomad> because Im really having a problems with that
<finalbeta> I like the way thunderbird has a show images button, it's safe that way
<dooglus_> brownie17: official ubuntu packages are signed with a public key.  that warning is saying that your computer doesn't recognise the key
<brownie17> dooglus_, how often do they get hacked?
<boontoo> would this work on ubuntu http://www.cs.rmit.edu.au/support/pub:rmit-wpa
<Downsay> finalbeta, how are you finding the switch?  Are you used to everything in Linux now?  I just made the switch 4 days ago and I have so much to learn...want to learn all about Wine and the capabilities within Linux itself
<dooglus_> brownie17: I think the last attack only completely owned 7 of the 12
<brownie17> dooglus_, is this a serious problem?
<nacky> PROBLEM : No sound after hibernate mode
<dooglus_> brownie17: just install the correct keys and it will go away
<forum2006> too bad, that no one know how to fix this :/
<faileas> all of which were community,servers NOT canonical run servers, and had bad security practices
<nacky> PROBLEM : While booting up it ask me to run " fsck "
<nacky> ny1 dereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<faileas> nacky: then fsck it ;)
<nacky> faileas : I do "fsck -y " it checks for error and fix it up ... is it safe ?
<swiftnomad> than run it
<swiftnomad> yes
<finalbeta> Downsay: for me linux is better in some way, worse in many other ways. I'm a windows admin at work, this is more a hobby OS for me. For my hardware it's lacking, but for home usage it does what I need it to do.
<faileas> yeah
<brownie17> dooglus_, how do i do this?
<dooglus_> brownie17: I'm not entirely sure.  it should already be fixed.  or are you using non-standard repositories?
<Downsay> finalbeta, ahh, makes sense:)
<finalbeta> Downsay: the best thing about linux is that you see it improving. hope keeps me on it.
<dooglus_> nacky: fsck can cause further damage.  it's best to make a backup first
<swiftnomad> does compiz fusion have alot of bugs??
<nacky> dooglus : mah system ask me to run fsck , it mean mah HDD is in ERROR STATE ?
<lovetysx> what does "fsck" mean ?
<brownie17> dooglus_, probably non-standard. it doesn't matter. i don't really care if i get trojaned.
<nacky> dooglus : Is dere HDD problem ?
<sorush20> !hd
<finalbeta> swiftnomad: no it's alright, but the things compiz depends on are not ready.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> the xserver, the drivers.
<nacky> dooglus : After every 4 times it showz dis force checkin of filesystem is needed
<kaveh> hi
<sorush20> hi I can't hear the sound of hd trailers
<dooglus_> nacky: I don't know.  could be a regular routine check, or maybe it found a problem.  if you run fsck without -y then it will safely check the disk and tell you about errors without trying to fix them or making them worse
<swiftnomad> so should I wait to install it?
<nacky> dooglus : in real fsck wid out -y will take time and attention
<kaveh> any one can help me with wireless ?
<nacky> dooglus : fsck -y checks error and fix them up
<lovetysx> hi
<nivek> kaveh, whats the problem?
<finalbeta> swiftnomad: compiz is troublesome when playing video, games, tv cards... everything that does something special with the screen
<nacky> dooglus : if i will do no to fix it will stop
<lovetysx> grubby:hi
<towlie_> ive got a problem i downloaded php code that creates a form with a textform where you paste csv code and it turns it into sql insert into code. the problem im having is say i paste 5 lines. i outputted the number of lines and it reports back almost double. how do i parse it correctly
<nacky> nivek : I also got a problem related to SOUND
<kaveh> nivek, i can not connect wireless o internet
<finalbeta> swiftnomad: should, no, if you want to... it's a nice toy...
<nacky> nivek : it is like after hibernate i dont get sound
<dooglus_> nacky: fsck without -y will only stop if there's a problem
<swiftnomad> but I have dual screens!
<swiftnomad> =X
<nacky> dooglus : fsck without -y stop if i will do [fix error (y or n): n ] 
<nivek> kaveh, could you be a little more specific. Are you getting any errors?
<lovetysx> 'ex
<nacky> nivek , problem wid sound (Can u help me ? )
<finalbeta> swiftnomad: ask in #desktop-effects , I think compiz supports that just fine now.
<swiftnomad> ok. sweet
<finalbeta> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<user09> hello everyone can somebody help me
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: what if you run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" in a terminal?
<finalbeta> swiftnomad: ^^^that channel, not the one I first said
<nivek> nacky, why would you even need sound after putting your machine into hibernate?
<user09> I want to know if labtec webcam works with UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nivek> easy on the exclamation marks.
<kaveh> nivek, yeah iwconfig root@kaveh-laptop:/home/kaveh# ifconfig eth1 up
<kaveh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directoryshows me eth1 is my wifi ,
<user09> sowi m8
<jimmitastic> dooglus_:E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<swiftnomad> thank you
<faileas> and the capital spelling of ubuntu
<user09> Ubuntu.
<user09> does it work?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: that's v. odd
<faileas> user09: check the hardware compatability list?
<dooglus_> jimmitastic: are you using ubuntu?
<user09> where is the list?
<user09> ? list
<jimmitastic> haha yes! I downloaded it yesterday
<dooglus> jimmitastic: which version?
<kaveh> nivek, i can not make eth1 up
<LostOblivion> I really need some help!
<jimmitastic> the latest..
<Frogzoo> !helpme | LostOblivion
<ubotu> LostOblivion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<user09> where is webcam compat list?
<nivek> kaveh, pm
<dooglus> jimmitastic: did you mess about with your sources.list?
<jimmitastic> not intentionally!
<LostOblivion> I'm trying to install my sI'm trying to install a resolution, but it keeps popping back to default...
<jimmitastic> i looked in /usr/bin theres nothing in ther eeither
<nacky> nivek , i mean after recovering from hibernate i dont get sound brother
<nacky> nivek, dere is no sound aftr coming back from hibernate mode
<jimmitastic> how do i find out the exact version/sub version i have?
<nacky> nivek , i think i m clear now  ?
<dooglus> jimmitastic: can you paste the output of this command please:      grep 'feisty *main' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nivek> nacky, yes i understand now.
<kaveh> nivek, u get my pms?
<nivek> nope :/
<user09> HEllo? where is compatiblity lists
<dooglus> jimmitastic: /usr/bin/ is empty?
<paritosh> whats the daemon editing file in ubuntu?
<nacky> nivek , any way out bro  ?
<Frogzoo> jimmitastic: dpkg -l build-essential
<LostOblivion> What does build-essential do?
<nacky> nivek , its like i dont knw why ... it happn i tried google n mny more things but no answers yet
<Frogzoo> paritosh: /etc/rc2.d/*
<jimmitastic> dooglus_: no i mean theres nothign to do with build-essentials in there!
<dooglus> LostOblivion: it installs a few build tools - the compiler, etc
<jimmitastic> jim@jim-laptop:~/emacs-22.1$ grep 'feisty *main' /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimmitastic> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<jimmitastic> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Frogzoo> LostOblivion: source building tools
<dooglus> jimmitastic: that's to be expected
<LostOblivion> Ok
<LostOblivion> I'm new to Unix...
<nivek> nacky, thats strange. I have no idea but i will look into it.
<LostOblivion> =)
<dooglus> jimmitastic: did you "sudo apt-get update" recently?  if not, try it, then try the "sudo apt-get install build-essential" again
<LostOblivion> I use nv
<LostOblivion> Ehh
<LostOblivion> Why do my sentances always get cut up...
<nacky> nivek,will wait
<kaveh> nivek, i think i need to register
<nacky> nivek, can u tell me wat are files used by OS for loading sound drivers ?
<nacky> nivek , sound filess
<kaveh> nivek, may i /j #nivek?
<nivek> i have no idea
<nivek> I dont even have speakers on this desktop
<nivek> so i had no need for playing around with sound
<tarek_> checking for _NSGetEnviron... no
<tarek_> how can i change that?
<nivek> kaveh, sure
<patricia> bonjour
<brownie17> does anyone know if it's possible to make a shortcut to a network drive?
<LostOblivion> How do I install a graphics driver anyone??? ***
<kaveh> nivek, i am at #nivek
<tarek_> LostOblivion: what card do u have?
<Prestidigita> hello, my usb speakers doesn't work with ubuntu. Does anyone know why ?
<LostOblivion> 8800 GTX
<tarek_> run synaptic and search for nvidia
<Prestidigita> anyone
<Prestidigita> ?
<LostOblivion> I tried installing the nvidia program, but when I set the options I want (1280x1024x75 Hz), they always revert back to 1024x768 when I reboot and after I log in...
<eric_> salut
<tarek_> LostOblivion
<LostOblivion> Yes?
<anandanbu> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 with Windows XP and i need install LinuxMint 3.0 either by deleting the windows partition or installing it in the 15Gb free space please give your suggestions for the installation
<eric_> yes
<jimmitastic> dooglus_: it appears to be working, out of interest why wasnt it on the distro? to make it fit on a CD?
<tarek_> LostOblivion: open a console and enter sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eric_> ?????????
<tarek_> LostOblivion: u know how to use the console?
<nivek> anadanbu, install it on the 15GB free space, rewrite grub on the mbr and make sure your windows OS and Ubuntu are added to the config
<dooglus> jimmitastic: I think because ubuntu is for end users.  the idea is that everything is available in binary form, so compilers and the like aren't needed
<eric_> qui parle franais
<LostOblivion> done
<eric_> done ????
<LostOblivion> yes
<LostOblivion> Tarek: YEs
<Arafangion> just install build-essential, all the developers used to debian know that.
<tarek_> LostOblivion: ok now use your arrow keys to scroll down where you can see your resolutions
<LostOblivion> Ok
<eric_> qui parle francais
<LostOblivion> I'm using irc in terminal ^
<dooglus> jimmitastic: if all you want is an up-to-date version of GNU Emacs, I have a .deb of the current CVS code
<DrHalan> whats the easiest way to get stuff from my pc to my linux machine?
* N3bunel saluta
<LostOblivion> Section "Screen"
<LostOblivion>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<LostOblivion>     Device         "Videocard0"
<LostOblivion>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<LostOblivion>     DefaultDepth    24
<LostOblivion>     SubSection     "Display"
<tarek_> DrHalan: driverwise you mean?
<Downsay> What is mounting/unmounting a drive?  for example, I want to access my external harddrive
<LostOblivion>         Depth       24
<LostOblivion>         Modes      "1280x1024"
<LostOblivion>     EndSubSection
<LostOblivion> EndSection
<compwiz18> DrHalan, probably a flash drive...or SSH
<Seveas> !pasre | LostOblivion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !paste | LostOblivion
<ubotu> LostOblivion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DrHalan> tarek_, driverwise? i mean my music etc
<LostOblivion> Ok Sorry
<dooglus> DrHalan: if it's a lot of stuff, I'd move the HDD physically from one machine to the other.  if it's less, burn a DVD or CD.  if it's less still, use a thumbdrive.  or if you can be bothered, set up networking
<jimmitastic> dooglus: cheers, to be honest I am doing this partly just to learn how to download unzip use vi/emacs and generally get to grips with the system before I start my uni course in october,
<jimmitastic> its more to understand what's going on than specifically to have emacs
<dooglus> jimmitastic: sure
<jimmitastic> plus i dont even know what a .deb file is!
<jimmitastic> i use VMS at the mo
<dooglus> jimmitastic: are you wanting to learn about debian/ubuntu in particular?  or just "building stuff" in general?
<tarek_> LostOblivion: ok now you should  add the resolutions. from the biggest to the smallest. if it doesnt work, this means that you should change the color deph
<LostOblivion> Ok, you may find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34292/
<kagemaro> Can someone please explain Beryl to me?
<jimmitastic> right now building stuff, and learning my way around a unix system, and also vi annoys me so i do want emacs!
<LostOblivion> Is that the only file controlling resolutions when the system starts?
<dooglus> kagemaro: it's a way of making your windows wobble when you move them, at the expense of performance and stability./
<tarek_> LostOblivions: yes
<kagemaro> dooglus - Great, how do I get it to work? :D
<dooglus> jimmitastic: I would suggest just installing the binary emacs package.  you won't learn anything much by building Emacs from source
<LostOblivion> Ok
<Downsay> can someone teach me about mounting/unmounting a drive?
<dooglus> kagemaro: there's a channel for that.  #ubuntu-effects I think?
<kauer> brownie17: Once you have the network drive open, click on "Places" and drag/drop the drive name to your desktop.
<LostOblivion> Any ideas?
<dooglus> Downsay: you need to make a directory to mount it onto, then "mount /your/directory /dev/device"
<jimmitastic> I'll see how annoyed I get with it this way, and more importantly how annoyed you all get with silly questions!
<dooglus> Downsay: except I got the 2 arguments the wrong way around, sorry
<Downsay> dooglus, I'm more newb than that, lol...for example if I just plugin my external hd, can I access everything?
<BFC>  hi, I am trying to setup an NFS network between two linux computers. I was wondering where I found out what my server name and domain of my box?
<dooglus> Downsay: that's what should happen, yes
<Padawanker> hello. anyone with the experience 'bout the "Buffer I/0 error on device fd0; logical block 0" error which occurs due installation of the 7.04 Feisty?
<Downsay> dooglus, it shows my last date modified on any of my files back in 2005...which isn't the case, I did yesterday, just in windows
<anandanbu> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 with Windows XP and i need install LinuxMint 3.0 will it affect the ubuntu GRUB or other apps
<kraut> moin
<jimmitastic> dooglus: for example I've worked out you need this build-essentials package for development which I wouldnt have known otherwise
<dooglus> Downsay: do you have more than one partition on the drive?  (like E:, F:, G: in Windows)
<dooglus> jimmitastic: build-essential is really an empty package - it doesn't contain anything useful at all - but it depends on a bunch of other packages.
<MrCollins-idle> cya
<LostOblivion> How the heck can I join irc from GAIM?
<Downsay> in Windows? I've never partitioned anything on my external hd
<dooglus> jimmitastic: so it truth, you don't need build-essential at all - you could have installed its dependencies one-by-one instead
<dooglus> LostOblivion: add a new account in gaim, type "IRC"
<LostOblivion> Ok
<tarek_> LostOblivion: what program are u using?
<dooglus> Downsay: so the whole drive shows up as a since drive in Windows?
<jimmitastic> dooglus: but then I REALLY would have got annoyed!
<dooglus> tarek_: he's using gaim
<tarek_> dooglus: ok
<Downsay> dooglus, yes
<dooglus> jimmitastic: if you run this:  "apt-cache show build-essential | grep Depends"  you'll see the list of things that build-essential depends on.  that's all it does
<Padawanker> hello. anyone with the experience 'bout the "Buffer I/0 error on device fd0; logical block 0" error which occurs due installation of the 7.04 Feisty? i've googled & asked around, but there has been no help in any topics / answers
<Seveas> dooglus, apt-cache depends build-essential
<Seveas> ;)
<LostOblivion> Tarek: Currently just using ircii in Term
<LostOblivion> Very frustrating...
<dooglus> Seveas: I find 'show' gives a little more information
<Seveas> dooglus, not if you grep for Depends ;)
<dooglus> Seveas: it does for me
<dooglus> Seveas: version numbers, for instance
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix this  Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk
<Seveas> ah, true
<jimmitastic> who on earth decided that shift ctr and v was better than ctr v in the terminal to paste? Im on a bloody laptop here!
<LostOblivion> It is?
<fyrestrtr> spanglesontoast: try installing python-gtk2
<dooglus> jimmitastic: the problem is that some programs use control-v to do something
<Seveas> jimmitastic, the person who realised that ctrl-C is also the shortcut to killing the current program
<delire> apt-cache search python gtk, then install the package that looks closest to the match.
<LostOblivion> sooo
<dooglus> jimmitastic: suppose you're running Emacs inside a terminal.  control-v is used by Emacs to scroll down.  if the terminal stole all control-v keypresses, Emacs wouldn't see them
<LostOblivion> Anyone got any idea as to how I'm going to solve my little resolution problem? =S=S=S=S=S
<spanglesontoast> it's already installed
<spanglesontoast> could it be something I've messed up in the bashrc ?
<Downsay> dooglus, so is there something I need to change on my external if I want to access everything?  for example...I want to add all my music from my external hd to rhythmbox
<troy> :] 
<dooglus> jimmitastic: you can change the keybindings for any GTK program to whatever you like, anyway
<Zylogue> DAMN!
<dooglus> Downsay: I've no idea why you're not seeing the changes you made yesterday.
<troy> helloo
<troy> :d
<Padawanker> hello. anyone with the experience 'bout the "Buffer I/0 error on device fd0; logical block 0" error which occurs due installation of the 7.04 Feisty? i've googled & asked around, but there has been no help in any topics / answers.
<dooglus> Downsay: you should be able to see everything already
<Zylogue> I installed Fiesty to a USB HDD, grub went to the internal drive of the laptop and the ubuntu installed hdd will not boot, either.
<Zylogue> Error 21 on grub.
<dooglus> Padawanker: 'fd0' is a floppy disk drive?
<Zylogue> does anyone have a solution for htis issue?
<delire> anyone here know the page of features that are confirmed for Gutsy? i notice that a few of the fun features have recently been pulled.
<[-neo-] > hey, i got an apache server
<delire> sorry "a page that lists the features"
<dooglus> Zylogue: did it kill the laptop?
<delire> Padawanker: try the ubuntu alternative ISO
<Zylogue> dooglus, thedata is still there, I saw that with the ubuntu install CD.
<troy> [-neo-] 
<troy> :p
<spanglesontoast> how do I reload the ld thingy
<[-neo-] > i got port 80 open but only local network can see it, nobody else :S
<recover> I just bought a 2GB microSD card. The disk properties window says its partition is FAT16, should I format it to FAT32?
<Zylogue> dooglus, I think I just need to remove grub from (hd0)
<rausb0> spanglesontoast: sudo ldconfig ?
<spanglesontoast> that's the one
<spanglesontoast> nope didn't work
<delire> spanglesontoast: python doesn't use that linker. it loads modules from /usr/lib/python/site-packages
<pwuertz> racker
<spanglesontoast> then what could have changed if I installed 2.4 and I still have 2.5 installed
<delire> spanglesontoast: your problem may relate to the version of Python the application is using.
<spanglesontoast> could it be that the program doesn't know which one to use ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: if the applicaiton uses python2.4 you'll need to install the gtk2 modules for python2.4
<spanglesontoast> anyway of forcing it to use 2.5 ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: if in doubt install the gtk modules for both.
<delire> spanglesontoast: no, if the app is written specificially for 2.4, then it will use that.
<spanglesontoast> ah
<delire> spanglesontoast: apt-cache show <the application> will show you which python it depends on.
<sketchi> hay
<delire> (assumuing you've installed it as an Ubuntu package)
<sketchi> Can anyone help me
<fiveiron> whats that app that is like quicksilver, but for linux?
<delire> sketchi: who knows
<sketchi> I just got a new hardrive..installed..e.g formatted
<sketchi> how can i fully get the info off one hardrive onto the other
<fiveiron> sketchi, cp?
<sketchi> iam using windows atm
<fiveiron> so?
<sketchi> uhm..
<sketchi> how
<delire> sketchi: ensure it's mounted with 'mount' and then 'cp -a /disk1/ /mnt/something/
<fiveiron> .... are you wanting to put the data from windows onto a another hdd, or "pull" the windows data onto a *nix disk?
<sketchi> well...i just want everything from one hardrive..to get onto another
<sketchi> including windows..and all my programms
<fiveiron> sketchi, its not always that easy
<sketchi> ok..then i want windows on it at first
<jimmitastic> emacs: Cannot open termcap database file - so near yet so far
<sketchi> thats my start point
<fiveiron> sketchi, are you wanting to be able to boot from this hard drive?
<sketchi> yes
<sketchi> i dont have windows on it..so cant boot from it
<fiveiron> sketchi, you can if you put linux on it
<fiveiron> :-P
<sketchi> if i put linux on it
<McLovin> whats the best apache set for ubuntu-server?
<sketchi> uhm i'd rather just try put windows on it
<lnxmomo> hello, can someone help me with my toshiba a135-s2386. i have sound but sound comes out of the speakers and when i put my headphone jack in it comes out of both speakers AND headphones. please help
<sketchi> putting linux then windows on it...sounds...messy
<fiveiron> sketchi, then why the heck are you in the ubuntu chat room?
<McLovin> wtf..put windows then linux
<sketchi> becouse i usualy use ubuntu
<sketchi> and the help here is good
<sketchi> :)
<fiveiron> sketchi, you need a disk imager like norton ghost, or an open source equivalent
<sketchi> to do what
<fiveiron> ....
<delire> sketchi: i haven't had a Windows install in around 6 years. i don't know how to help you here. it's a Windows question.
<fiveiron> to make a bootable image of the disk that you can put on the new hdd
<sketchi> oh
<sketchi> would it be that easy ?
<sketchi> just take the image..save it to the new hardrive
<sketchi> and thats it ?
<fiveiron> sketchi, considering the questions you're asking, i'm guessing it wont be that easy for you
<sketchi> :(
<fiveiron> just fyi
<fiveiron> sketchi, http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<fiveiron> good luck
<maxinator> im new here, can i just ask my question or shall i wait until sketchis problem is solved?
<fiveiron> maxinator, whats up?
<jimmitastic> Installed emacs (finally) and am trying to run it, I get this error: "emacs: Cannot open termcap database file" I tried  "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" as recommended by a forum but it still falls over
<McLovin> this is a dumb question but i have never used apt-get until now how do i get ubuntu-server to use the web for apt-get?
<rausb0> McLovin: web for apt-get? what do you mean?
<maxinator> when i'm triy to afdjust the volume with the volume p and the volume down key on my keyboard the cd-volume will adjusted, but i want to adjust the pcm-volume with that keys
<fiveiron> McLovin, apt-get will automagically try to fetch the pacakge from the online repos
<TtyS2> McLovin: its to be used in terminal
<wdh> sketchi, i didn't read back the whole story.. but if i understand correctly, you are trying to take all the data from one harddrive to another drive.. the easiest way to do that on linux is using 'dd'
<McLovin> fiveiron well i cant get bitchx to install on my rack box
<McLovin> TtyS2 no shit lol
<delire> McLovin: perhaps you need to disable the CD repositories using System -> Administration -> Software Sources ?
<fiveiron> maxinator, you can adjust what your volume keys do in the "System -> Keyboard" dialog
<McLovin> delire its on an installation with no X
<delire> McLovin: apt should look to the online repos if they are defined though.
<fiveiron> McLovin, try using irssi.... its much better (but similar in look and feel)
<wdh> sketchi, dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb, this will copy the whole partition structure as well.. probably you want to resize the partition after that..
<McLovin> delire its ubuntu-server
<delire> McLovin: that's fine, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bitchx
<wdh> sketchi, i don't think it can be done from windows, but you can always use a live-cd
<McLovin> oh ok thats where its at
<McLovin> ok ill check that thanks delire
<sketchi> yep
<sketchi> windows = old
<sketchi> windows = meh
<rausb0> !source-o-matic> rausb0
<sketchi> they just make stuff harder than it realy is
<EvaLuaTe> how to install nvidia driver ?
<rausb0> !source-o-matic> McLovin
<fiveiron> wdh, he isn't wanting to just copy data... he wants a bootable drive
<McLovin> :o
<delire> EvaLuaTe: System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager
<fiveiron> he needs to ghost the volume
<sketchi> iam downloading nortan 12. ghost
<wdh> fiveiron, 'dd' does do exactly that
<rausb0> wdh: dd cannot handle partition size changes
<delire> yeah dd if/of will do the trick.
<delire> that's true, yes.
<EvaLuaTe> ok, and how to make the internet connection auto-start at startup ?
<EvaLuaTe> i mean, auto-connect
<wdh> rausb0, true.. i would use 'dd' and after that resize the partition
<fiveiron> EvaLuaTe, what type of connection?  dial-up?  wireless?
<EvaLuaTe> cable modem
<fiveiron> EvaLuaTe, as long as your interface is set to DHCP, then it should automatically set up the connection
<sketchi> using symtecks ghost
<fiveiron> sketchi, symantec
<sketchi> can i picvk which hard disk is copied and which it is then put onto
<fiveiron> sketchi, use ghost 4 linux
<EvaLuaTe> well, it sets the connection automatically, it just doesn't auto-connect at startup
<EvaLuaTe> i still have to click connect
<fiveiron> EvaLuaTe, .... where?
<sketchi> i already got symantecs ghost 12 hehehe
<ompaul> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<EvaLuaTe> on that little black icon near the current timp
<EvaLuaTe> time*
<erUSUL> !info partimage | sketchi
<ubotu> sketchi: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<fiveiron> ompaul, thank you
<erUSUL> !info partimage > fiveiron
<rausb0> fiveiron: btw, do cable modems always have built-in dhcp servers? i don't know anything about cable modems, here in germany they are very uncommon.
<dooglus> Zylogue: which OS is on the hdd?  Windows and/or Ubuntu, or what?
<Zylogue> dooglus, I got it, already.  Used SuperGrub to get it fixed.  easy.  Thanks for the follow-up, though.
<fiveiron> rausb0, .....  sarcasm noted ....   the modem doesn't... but the ISP does.
<EvaLuaTe> the configuration isn't a problem, the connection works, the only problem is i have to click connect every time the system starts and i would like it to auto-connect on startup, that's all
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to uninstall a compiled source ?
<sketchi> fiveiron......if i remove my old hardrive after takign a system image..it will work ?
<fiveiron> sketchi, you should rtfm..... then ask questiosn
<fiveiron> questions
<fiveiron> i'm not your personal library, nor is anyone else in here
<ompaul> spanglesontoast, it is not easy, you need to remove the binary
<rausb0> fiveiron: it wasn't sarcasm. i really didn't know. so a cable modem forwards the dhcp request to the provider and doesn't really do any type of dialup or authentication like pppoe?
<dooglus> Zylogue: what's supergrub?
<dooglus> Zylogue: http://www.supergrub.com/ ?
<spanglesontoast> well my python is set to 2.4 and I want it set to 2.5
<spanglesontoast> in the path if you get me
<EvaLuaTe> so, could anyone help please ? i'm new to linux and this goes beyond me ...
<fiveiron> rausb0, oh, rofl, well then...  yeah the cable modem is essentially like a very high-speed analog modem (only its digital) ... just allows fast communication between the users PC and the ISP's server
<ompaul> spanglesontoast, you have to go back several steps if you want to do that kind of thing I'll have the bot message you
<rausb0> fiveiron: but it is not a dsl modem?
<fiveiron> rausb0, no.... similar in concept, but different in method
<ompaul> spanglesontoast, you need to work from tha
<wdh> sketchi, there is plenty of room for failure.. just try it. if it doesnt work, put the old harddrive back in.. dd if=/dev/oldhdd of=/dev/newhdd makes a copy of _all_ the data on the first harddrive.. and, assuming the new drive is bigger than the old one, after this you can resize the original partitions..
<Jack_Sparrow> fiveiron: RTFM is not an appropiate response to questions in this channel
<fiveiron> rausb0, the cable modem transfers data over a single copper line.... the bandwidth is shared for a given geographical region
<rausb0> fiveiron: and the modem does not act as as nat router, so the dhcp address given is a public address?
<stdin> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<spanglesontoast> doesn't say much about uninstalling
<fiveiron> rausb0, yes... which is why its a good idea to have a nat router in between you and the world
<ompaul> spanglesontoast, if you compile it right yiou can do sudo apt-get remove p[ackage
<Zylogue> dooglus, http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/
<rausb0> fiveiron: alright. thanks!
<nenina> excuse me, guys, a stupid but important question: what's the trash's path??
<dooglus> Zylogue: oh, right.  that's what I would have eventually recommended to you, once I had found it.  :)  That's what I used last time I messed up my MBR, too.
<spanglesontoast> but surely that's not an option now cos that would just overwrite and wouldn't aid me would it ?
<dooglus> nenina: ~/.Trash
<Zylogue> dooglus, hehehe.  cool...
<Gary> nenina, in your user area, called .trash
<nenina> ;) thanks dooglus
<dooglus> Gary: .Trash, not .trash
<ben_> aMSN is started and running (I've set it o every time I log on), but the icon hasn't appeared in the system tray. How can I either a) reload the system tray to try and get it to appear, or b) find the process to terminate and restart it?
<wdh> ben_, 'killall -HUP amsn'
<ben_> amsn: no process killed
<wdh> ben_, if that isn't the correct processname, you can try and find it using 'ps -u yourusername'
<nenina> ^^ found, thx dooglus and also Gary :)
<Jack_Sparrow> TO make a copy of your MBR run this command...  dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1    Use 462 if you want the MBR without the partition info
<Zylogue> dooglus, it has  been  WAY too long since I tried this next attempt...what is  a good reliable free toolfor resizing a windows NTFSpartition
<ben_> wdh: that's the problem I have. I can't find which process is amsn's
<wdh> ben_, use 'xkill
<jimmitastic> OK I am recomiling and installing emacs, since I believe I should hav ehad  ibncurses5-dev setup first. Should I manually get rid off emacs or will the installation sort that out for me?
<wdh> ben_, execute 'xkill' and point at AMSN :)
<jimmitastic> *have had *rid of
<zs6jc1> hi, can i pls have some advise on which linux to use for a 486 laptop with no cd-rom?
<ben_> once I've found amsn's process, or do I not need to with xkill?
<rausb0> wdh: when killing aMSN with xkill, it should be named xbill :)
<jimmitastic> *recompliling, sorry, that post was minging
<rausb0> ben_: if you know the process id of amsn, you can also kill it on the console with: kill PID
<wdh> ben_, for xkill you don't have to know what process it is.. just click on it's window
<Frogzoo> jimmitastic: there's a repo for GNU Emacs 23.0.0.1
<stdin> zs6jc1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<zs6jc1> k
<ben_> wdh:thanks
<rojanu> is anyone using GeForce 8600GTS?
<dooglus> something is overriding my synaptics touchpad settings that I have in xorg.conf;  how can that be?  what is read after xorg.conf for touchpad settings?
<stdin> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: nuffink
<Zylogue> dooglus, nada
<sasch> hi all can help me with nagios2
<dooglus> Frogzoo: synclient -l | grep Trigger shows "CircScrollTrigger    = 0"
<jimmitastic> frogzoo: what's a repo :-/
<Frogzoo> sasch: we don't know
<DrHalan> how can i create a directory in the terminal
<dooglus> Frogzoo: but "grep Trigger /etc/X11/xorg.conf" shows "Option          "CircScrollTrigger"     "3""
<Frogzoo> dooglus: your touchpad might not support that option
<sasch> i have a ubuntu-server and today with apt-get i install nagios2
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it does
<Jack_Sparrow> Repo = Repository of online software
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it was working fine until a few days ago (when I installed gsynaptics)
<Adnan_> Hi
<sasch> i wanto to run command check_dns command but the command is not presente into nagios plugin ... where I can found it ??
<dooglus> Frogzoo: circular scrolling is supported in the driver, not the touchpad itself
<sasch> excusme for my english I'm italian
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Enselic> !it | sasch
<ubotu> sasch: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Adnan_> i am using Ubuntu on VmWare and my Grub has got corrupted and gving error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Enselic> oh
<Adnan_> (initramfs)
<dooglus> sasch: nagios-plugins-standard: usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_dns
<Frogzoo> DrHalan: mkdri
<Frogzoo> DrHalan: mkdir
<DrHalan> thx
<Enselic> Adnan_ try using the Alternate installtion CD, that did it for me
<ionstorm> I need blog posting software for ubuntu, what can I use?
<ionstorm> for blogger
<Adnan_> I was able to go i into GRUB directory but i find no editor to edit menu.lst file
<dooglus> !info nagios-plugins-standard
<ubotu> nagios-plugins-standard: Plugins for the nagios network monitoring and management system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.5-2 (feisty), package size 210 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Enselic> Adnan_: use gedit
<jimmitastic> Right I'm going to take all your advice and get the binary. What else will I have to do to run emacs from anywhere....does a path variable (equivalent) need to be set
<Adnan_> gedit needs X11 while i am on Debian shell "ash""
<dooglus> jimmitastic: it will automatically be in your path - just type "emacs" to run it - or find it in the applications menu
<rausb0> Adnan_: then use nano
<Frogzoo> jimmitastic: -> deb http://debs.peadrop.com feisty backports
<sasch> i try to install nagios.plugins-standard
<sasch> but   http://pastebin.ca/663246
<Jack_Sparrow> Adnan_: If you are stuck in terminal sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Adnan_> problem is grub pointing out to wrong Hard disk path so definately not reading my hard disk
<dooglus> sasch: looks like the masters of the universe messed up again
<Adnan_> bin/sh: sudo not found:/
<Adnan_> problem is that even I have Ubunu CD in drive, vmware is still loading from hard disk
<Adnan_> http://linuxpakistan.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7299&sid=ee9fd36b7e7c9475b2b3c939f0b64d88   my Actual Problem
<seth457> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to install vim in ubuntu (linux noob)?
<Frogzoo> seth457: I believe it's there per default
<rausb0> Frogzoo: only vim-minimal
<Adnan_> i dont even have other FileSstem that i can access:/
<rausb0> seth457: sudo apt-get install vim
<zimnyx> Hello. I'm trying to remap my winkey (keycode 115) to shift_l. after ``xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Shift_L"'' xev shows me that Shift_L was pressed when i press winkey, but it's doesn;t uppercase the letters. Am i doing something wrong?
<Adnan_> what is initramfs ? why dont i find basic commands here?
<Zylogue> Adnan_ perhaps viorvim?
<seth457> ah ha! much useful, thanks
<dooglus> seth457: you should find it in synaptic
<Zylogue> s/viorvims/vi or vim
<meme_> Adnan_: initramfs is'nt a program, instead a directive
<steven_> hi
<rausb0> Adnan_: initramfs is a minimal set of tools just for finding and mounting the root filesystem
<seth457> synaptic?
<rausb0> Adnan_: you are stuck in initramfs because it can't find the root filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jimmitastic> woo I compiled it myself in the end! and so far its working
<Adnan_> rausb, if you visit the link, yo can see that grub is pointing out to some weired path
<steven_> how can i set the directory tu use as Desktop on ubuntu? I want to show my home folder on the desktop rather than ~/Desktop
<Adnan_> rausb0: how can I mount the actual filesystem?
<jimmitastic> can't say I understand 100% what I did but...
<kagemaro> Hey everyone, I'm on a laptop machine and I only have one complaint - the power saving options in my Core 2 Duo don't seem to be usable on Linux (or not by default) and I can't change the brightness - this results in a sub-90 minute battery life on a machine that lasts 3 hours on Windows - any ideas?
<rausb0> Adnan_: if grub would be the problem, you wouldn't get this far
<GNine> should the bios option plug and play OS be disabled for linux/ubuntu?
<rausb0> Adnan_: i guess it is a problem with the hard disk configuration of vmware. did you change anything after installing ubuntu on it?
<Adnan_> means no solution? i installed UBuntu 7 smoothly, it got crashed when I updated the distro and rebooted it
<Adnan_> rausb0: nope
<Adnan_> i just upgraded it with upgrade manager
<pep> hello i need help for totem display media
<rausb0> Adnan_: can you describe "it got crashed" more detailed?
<kagemaro> Hey everyone, I'm on a laptop machine and I only have one complaint - the power saving options in my Core 2 Duo don't seem to be usable on Linux (or not by default) and I can't change the brightness - this results in a sub-90 minute battery life on a machine that lasts 3 hours on Windows - any ideas?
<Frogzoo> kagemaro: we can read
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi
<Adnan_> rausb0: I pasted a link above where I mentioned the errror message I got
<Adnan_> should I paste in your private?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I found the answer to my question:  the synaptic settings in xorg.conf are overridden by the settings in the gconf 'registry' thingy
<dooglus> Frogzoo: specifically in /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad
<rausb0> Adnan_: okay, let me read. could take a while...
<vladuz976> anybody know how to save gimp files as pdf?
<vladuz976> I made product catalogs in gimp and inkscape, need to save as pdf
<Adnan_> ok
<novato_br> hi good morning
<kagemaro> Hey everyone, I'm on a laptop machine and I only have one complaint - the power saving options in my Core 2 Duo don't seem to be usable on Linux (or not by default) and I can't change the brightness - this results in a sub-90 minute battery life on a machine that lasts 3 hours on Windows - any ideas?
<Zylogue> vladuz976, I don't knowif this is the best way,but you could opendocsin OOo and save as .pdf
<Frogzoo> dooglus: :p
<novato_br> somebody knows some reminder software?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: just thought you might like to know, so next time someone asks you get it right :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Where did you find that info... on xorg
<vladuz976> Zylogue, thanks, I'll see if that works
<Prestidigita> can anyone please help me out setting up usb speakers
<Frogzoo> dooglus: that :p wasn't at you
<rausb0> Adnan_: from what i can see, you don't have ubuntu 7.04, but ubuntu 6.10.
<wdh> Zylogue, you can export to *.ps, there are plenty of tools to convert ps to pdf..
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: no, I did a "find ~ -mmins 5" to find files that had been modified recently, and "./.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/%gconf.xml" showed up
<Zylogue> kagemaro, we know...please. no one currently has your answer.  perhaps more details would be helpful? little things like motherboard chipset? make/brand/model of machine, etc?
<vladuz976> kagemaro, why don't you try the forums instead of repasting here?
<Prestidigita> my usb speakers doesn't work with ububntu
<GNine> plug and play OS is enabled for windows, should i disable it for linux/ubuntu
<dooglus> Frogzoo: really?  the "dooglus:" in front of it seemed to suggest it was...
<wdh> vladuz976,  you can export to *.ps, there are plenty of tools to convert ps to pdf..
<rausb0> Adnan_: and btw, there is no ubuntu 7. just 7.04 (feisty fawn) and 7.10 (gutsy gibbon, yet to be released)
<Adnan_> rausb0: I pasted the error message from Net because Icould not write all that but the actual problem is same
<vladuz976> wdh, i tried that, but it didn't work, gave an error, some plug in not working
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I meant it's not necessary for gnome to fiddle with such things
<vladuz976> wdh, just tried encapsulated ps, that worked
<Prestidigita> What are the advantages of gutsy over fesity ?
<rausb0> Adnan_: but kernel 2.6.17 is not in ubuntu 7.04.
<wdh> vladuz976, ok.. great :)
<Adnan_> i am using Ubuntu 7.04 as you corrected
<Zylogue> Prestidigita, BETA!
<vladuz976> wdh, think i can convert eps to pdf
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Do you want a calendar dayminder type of thing?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I think if you uninstall gsynaptic that will go away
<novato_br> yep, Jacek_Kendysz
<Prestidigita> Zylogue: It might be in beta but still what are the things which we can expect in the new versoin
<novato_br> yep Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> i want a calender dayminder
<zombie_monkey> isn't gaim supposed to be called pidgin in fiesty?
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: I use sunfire from Mozilla....
<GNine> that sounds like a great idea , frog.. not
<Stefano1337> if i have a wireless card which supports WPA (the manufacturer does not state it has WPA2) and i want to connect to a WPA2 network, does this work? i mean does the router offer me to join the network and only be WPA encrypted? (sorry a bit off topic)
<Zylogue> Prestidigita, the Ubuntu developer's website ususally has that listed.  it is dynamic, so what is there today may not be, tomorrow...
<rausb0> Adnan_: i looks like you first installed ubuntu 6.10 and upgraded to 7.04 afterwards.
<novato_br> sunfire? Jack_Sparrow  what is the repository ?
<Adnan_> rausb0: as I said that the eror peoblem has been pasted from net beause the actual problem is same  but that user asked for old version, i didnt find the way to copy the text from Console
<jimmitastic> any idea what a meta key might be on a laptop? Its not alt!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: One sec...  I think I got it directly from them....
<zombie_monkey> jimmitastic: Fn?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i need help please... I'm installed ubuntu feisty fawn in a portable PC, and the keyboard many times don't works very well... i need push the keys 2 times, the enter don't works... seems than the buffer was full... i don't know... somone can help me please?
<novato_br> oktanouc, Jack_Sparrow
<Prestidigita> Zylogue: which means noone knows for sure what we can expect
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, that will depend upon the router/AP and the drivers of yoru card
<vladuz976> is there anybody doing serious design work on ubuntu, i am doing this part time and I run into the problem that ppl want source files and by that they mean psd
<Zylogue> Prestidigita, in a nutshell, correct
<rausb0> Adnan_: oh okay
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I did, and it didn't
<vladuz976> don't wanna switch to mac or win just to use photoshop and Illustrator
<Adnan_> rausb0: any remedy orI just reinstall the Distro and DOn't run upgrade?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: did you purge?
<GNine> is linux/ubuntu a plug and play OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: It may be sunbird
<Stefano1337> Zylogue, i want to buy a pcmcia card and im worried because the site says it has wep and wpa, and my friends network is wpa2-psk, would be a sad if i buy it and could not connect to it
<rsk> GNine: yes
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I wouldn't expect it to, either.  If a user installs gsynaptics, uses it to fix his touchpad settings then uninstalled synaptics, he wouldn't expect that to break his settings, would he?
<Zylogue> GNine,  as much as possible...
<Stefano1337> Zylogue, how can i find out if it works?
<rausb0> Adnan_: reinstall would be one solution. but booting the live CD and investigating for some more seems to be better.
<novato_br> h, Jack_Sparrow ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GNine> ok.. good.. i wont change the bios option then
<GNine> heheh
<jimmitastic> zombie_monkey: Unfortunately not..
<Frogzoo> dooglus: rather counter intuitive
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, again, it goes back to knowing if that card has linux support availbe or if the driver can my ndis wrapped.
<rausb0> Adnan_: you said vmware does not boot the live cd although it is present?
<Adnan_> ok since i am ignorant about ths but what do you mean by LiveCD?
<Adnan_> i mean Distro CD in my cd drive, what do yo mean by LIVE CD?
<Stefano1337> Zylogue, thats why i want this card, the wiki says it is fully supported without ndiswrapper
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I just tried purging, and that still leaves the fixed settings.
<jimmitastic> I can press esc but its not a smoooth
<rausb0> Adnan_: the CD from which you have installed. was it the live (desktop) cd or the alternate (text mode installer) CD?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: ouch!
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: It is sunbird and I dont see it in the repos.. sunfire.. is what my wife drives ....
<novato_br> your wife?
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, that is nice.  if it has FULL support in linux, then anythign it can do in a windows environment SHOULD be available in a  Linux environment.  Have  you check the manufacturer's website for a support or forum tool that you can ask other users of the device for thoughts and information?
<novato_br> is she working with linux ?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it's a tool for configuring my touchpad - a one-off thing.  I wouldn't expect uninstalling it to reset the settings.
<Adnan_> I installed from the CD given by Ubuntu SHIp it, it had a graphical interface to intall. It showd a desktop first
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/download.html   yes she uses Ubuntu as well...
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I was expecting it to edit xorg.conf, but it ran without sudo, so I guess it couldn't
<Adnan_> rausb0:I installed from the CD given by Ubuntu SHIp it, it had a graphical interface to intall. It showd a desktop first
<rausb0> Adnan_: okay. can you boot that one in vmware so we have access to the virtual hard disk?
<germx> I am using fujitsu p1510.. is any one can help to configure touch screen?
<Stefano1337> Zylogue, the website states that is hat support for WPA and WEP, they dont mention wpa2, so i suppose it doesnt have support for wpa2. i think im gonna have to look for another card, which will be more expensive..
<Stefano1337> anyways, thank you
<novato_br> cool, Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> it rare to see women on linux
<jimmitastic> is there an emacs irc channel. Google brings me several irc clients for emacs, but that aint what I asked for!
<germx> 
<inflex> Is there a fonts-package that i can install for Ubuntu to give me common fonts like Ariel etc ?
<germx> yes
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, perhaps investigate the WPA/WPA2 details.  perhaps WPA has a backwards compatibility...
<Adnan_> when I load VM machine it just shows prompt with error i mentioned above, i tried to boot from CD rather disk but vmware don't detect my CD and goes to had drive boot
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Let me know if you have trouble installing it... I am not good at that stuff but it went smooth...
<Stefano1337> okay
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, read the standards...I don't know eithe rof those well enough to tellyou with certainty...
<K3nto> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dooglus> what is more stable?  ubuntu's build of firefox, or mozilla's?
<kaveh> hi all
<rausb0> Adnan_: did you check the boot order in vmware's bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> oktanouc, Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> i will install it here
<kaveh> ome o ep me
<inflex> Jack_Sparrow: found the pkg, tx
<novato_br> sorry, i did mean OK and not oktanouc
<wdh> dooglus, shouldnt matter much...
<novato_br> sorry, Jack_Sparrow
<kaveh> i can now see my access point , but it wont connect to it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Adnan_> rausb0: no, How can I do it?
<rausb0> Adnan_: press F2 when vmware boots
<dooglus> wdh: I installed the mozilla build because the ubuntu build kept crashing.  now the mozilla build keeps crashing too :(
<Adnan_> ok, let me try
<novato_br> thx, Jack_Sparrow
<dooglus> wdh: so I guess you're right - it doesn't matter :)
<wdh> dooglus, lol..
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: I think you will like it.. simple and easy to use...
<rausb0> Adnan_: i haven't used vmware for some years, but i think it had its own bios
<wdh> dooglus, then i suspect there is something else wrong on your system.. :)
<Adnan_> it is hard disk as priority
<Adnan_> should I make it cd rom?
<Zylogue> rausb0, yes, it does...
<rausb0> Adnan_: so change to cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Is it crashing on flash sites... did you install flash.. and HOW did you install it?
<rausb0> Zylogue: alright
<novato_br> cool, Jack_Sparrow
<dooglus> wdh: the common link between most of the crashes has been that it happens when I switch from one youtube page to another.
<Zylogue> Adnan_, which VMWare are you using?
<dooglus> wdh: youtube uses the flash plugin - so maybe that's what is crashing
<Adnan_> vmware Workstiation 5.5
<K3nto> mounting an iso for me: http://pastebin.com/dd1f445c
<kaveh> some one help me plz
<Stefano1337> Zylogue, i found one that is only five euros more expensive, very well, i'll order it. some blog states that its fully supported by ubuntu (since 5.10) out of the box, and it is said to support wpa2, that will work
<Zylogue> Adnan_,  have you created a virtual machine and edited the properties to mount the CD-Rom inside the VM?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Sorry that was meant for wdh   :)
<giany911> guys im having some problems transfering music to my msi digi player 600 mp3 player .... no new drives appear and amarok doesnt see it
<wdh> dooglus, it just might be.. good luck fixing it.. you might want to try another browser.. there are plenty available on ubuntu
<dooglus> wdh: got any recommendations?
<wdh> Jack_Sparrow, was it?
<Zylogue> Stefano1337, congrats...good luck with it.  letthe rest of us know if it works, we may need one, someday.
<wdh> dooglus, epiphany if you are using gnome..
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I think it was meant for me
<Stefano1337> okay
<Adnan_> vm detects the cdrom when boot, i didn't make any changes for Booting. I am trying again ,somehow it didn't save the settins
<Jack_Sparrow> wdh: Flash being a possible problem and not the browser.. yes
<cyphase> Does anyone know how to monitor how much swap space is being used on a per process basis?
<Jack_Sparrow> wdh: Either which way... yea
<kaveh> any one can help me with wifi
<dooglus> wdh: I like firefox's shortcuts.  like how I can type "bug nautilus" and have it go to the nautilus page of launchpad.net
<K3nto> can someoene help me mount a bin file?
<GNine> too heavy
<tritoch> anyone know what's up with ubuntuguide.org ?
<tritoch> i can't load it, its google cache, or its archive.org cache
<Zylogue> K3nto, use
<Zylogue> http://he.fi/bchunk/ to make it an .iso
<cyphase> tritoch: it's the Microsoft conspiracy!
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: according to about:plugins:     File name: libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<germx> man
<germx> mando
<tritoch> cyphase: do you know if there's a mirror?
<cyphase> tritoch: no
<Adnan_> rausb0: it's loading ffro CD now
<tritoch> it was a very wonderful guide when i used it a while ago
<rausb0> Adnan_: good
<tritoch> i wish i would have saved it - but i cant understand why it wouldnt load on archive.org
<Adnan_> which option should I select?
<Adnan_> rausb0: "Install from CD ROM" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: How was it installed... Synaptic or some script like Envy or Automatix
<rausb0> Adnan_: yes. but just boot to the desktop.
<Adnan_> ok
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I think I did it manually.  downloaded from adobe
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I wouldn't use a 3rd party script on my boxes
<seth457> dooglus: after installing vim how do i use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: That is more likely the source of your problem
<seth457> i don't see it anywhere
<K3nto> Zylogue: it gives me two iso files..
<giany911> guys im having problems with transfering mp3s to a msi digi player 600 ... no new drives appear and amarok doesnt see it
<dooglus> seth457: you type "vim filename", then hit 'i' and type stuff then hit escape
<Adnan_> rausb0: loading
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: it is?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: where would you suggest I get it from?  I thought adobe wrote it?
<kaveh> some one plz he me with iwconfig
<Zylogue> K3nto, the tool gives you two .iso files or the site?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: The crashing ... Yes...  Even though adobe wrote it does not mean the latest version form them is right for your version of Ubuntu..
<K3nto> Zylogue: tool
<Adnan_> rausb0: it's taking time
<seth457> dooglus: ok, so any ideas on why it asks me for the c librarys when compiling? do i have to install those as well?
<rausb0> Adnan_: i know :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zylogue> K3nto, are their sizes abotu correct?
<SammyCat> Hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time and used synaptic package manager to get a web server running. Where the is the apache server conf file located that allows me to change the port it send traffic on from 80 to something else!?
<exs> I'd like any usb wi-fi adapter that works nativley with ubuntu linux.
<K3nto> Zylogue: one is 600kb, the other like 650 mb
<Zylogue> SammyCat, /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<SammyCat> Zylogue, thanks
<rausb0> kaveh: if you want to do WPA encryption, you cannot do that with iwconfig
<Frogzoo> !hardware | exs
<ubotu> exs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Zylogue> K3nto, I am not familiar with the tool, that  is what Ifound iwth a quick a google search.  have you tried mounting either one, yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> exs:  Netgear wg-111
<seth457> ok, so anyone have any ideas on why it asks me for the c librarys when compiling? do i have to install those as well?
<dooglus> seth457: which libraries?
<K3nto> Zylogue: yes. http://pastebin.com/dd1f445c
<andres> hi guys. I have sound problems with my install. I think it's because Alsa thinks I have two sound cards, and sometimes uses one and sometimes the other, so sometimes I get sound, and sometimes not. A couple of restarts help... Any help appreciated...
<Frogzoo> seth457: just install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<seth457> stdio.h and stdlib.h
<dooglus> seth457: and what are you compiling?  and are you sure you want to be compiling it?
<dooglus> seth457: install 'build-essential'
<shasha> _d
<kaveh> rausb0, no i just want to connect to internet
<seth457> i'm just trying to compile a small 'hello world' program so i know its working
<exs> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. Does this work with any wireless ( g )  router?
<rausb0> kaveh: yes, but what type of wireless encryption does your AP use?
<dooglus> seth457: package 'build-essential' will fix the problem
<LGM^> morning all
<seth457> download that from google?
<kaveh> rausb0, how shoud i know
<rausb0> kaveh: you have to
<rsk> seth457: no from apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: It should as long as the base speed and all is supported...
<[andres] > hiya LGM
<kaveh> rausb0, i t does not use
<Zylogue> K3nto, http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-483-How-to-mount-an-ISO-image-in-Linux.html
<Adnan_> rausb0:  so will we edit menu/lst file?
<seth457> rsk: err... so apt-get install build-essential?
<rausb0> kaveh: so it's open (unencrypted)?
<rsk> seth457: dont know
<seth457> lol
<LGM^> i have just installed wine and i seem to cannot find the icon to launce it is there any way to launch wine form the terminal
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: ok, it turns out that the flash plugin available from the repos is newer than the adobe version I had installed...
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: let's hope it's more stable :)
<kaveh> rausb0, i see the access point but i can not connect to it
<seth457> apt-get install build-essential
<rausb0> Adnan_: first check if the root filesystem can be mounted
<seth457> wrong window...
<kaveh> rausb0, yes , first i want to be able to connet
<rausb0> kaveh: what exactly do you mean by "see" and "connect"? what tools do you use?
<[andres] > Is anyone using gutsy? Is it stable enough to use on a non-critical machine?
<dooglus> seth457: stick a 'sudo' in front of it to get root access
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I hate this list "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported" if it says 'works out of box "yes" then, why is there instructions on the right saying to use NDISwrapper!! that isn't works-out-of-box to me!
<Adnan_> ok
<Adnan_> its loaded
<seth457> dooglus: thanks :)
<Adnan_> rausb0: what's next?
<kaveh> rausb0, kde network manager , and iwconfig
<rausb0> Adnan_: loaeded? you mean mounted
<rausb0> kaveh: sorry, i do not use kde. cannot help you with that.
<Adnan_> i mean  I can see desktop
<Adnan_> and waiting for your next instruction
<kaveh> rausb0, i have gnome too
<rausb0> Adnan_: no, the desktop is running from cd now.
<rausb0> Adnan_: kaveh sorry, i am occupied by helping Adnan_
<Adnan_> yes i know, i am asking what would be the next step?
<rausb0> kaveh: sorry, i am occupied by helping Adnan_
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: I didnt write the list...
<rausb0> Adnan_: mounting the root filesystem
<kaveh> rausb0, k anks
<Adnan_> rausb0: ok can you please guide me how do I do it?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I know, and I thank you for the mention of the netgear usb one, but jesus christ, that is such a misleading list - the community really needs to sort that out.
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: I use all broadcom bcm43xx chipsets.. they dont work out of the box but quick and easy to get them going.
<rausb0> Adnan_: hmm, you really should get some basic commandline knowledge
<rausb0> Adnan_: do you mind if we take this to another channel?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I have a broadcom in my laptop, took me bloody ages to get it working, would not advise for a linux newbie, certainly not
<Adnan_> rausb0: sorry, yes I will not mind
<Adnan_> where can I join?
<om_> I'm using Feisty/Gnome/Beryl and until recently everything was working fine but for no reason the volume control on the keyboard suddenly stopped working
<rausb0> Adnan_: join #rausbhelp
<om_> and i can't figure out how to get it back
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: Did you use fwcutter or did you try ndiswrapper
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I shouldn't have to do any of that business if I'm a linux newbie. I had to learn it and if I wasn't so determined, I would have quit linux al together.
<om_> I added "Keyboard Indicator" to the panel.. could that have messed it up?
<exs> My friend has only just heard of linux, and I want to give him the correct harder for a better experience, if he has to learn any NDIS rubbish, then that's linux finished for him.
<LGM^> i have just installed wine and i seem to cannot find the icon to launce it is there any way to launch wine form the terminal ?
<exs> hardware****
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: THis isnt the debate room....  The hardware suppliers need to support us.....  or the users need to look for linux supported hardware...
<dooglus> LGM^: once you've installed programs in wine, they appear on your apps menu
<exs> LGM^:  you can associate it with .exe's, but i forgot how. it is possible though
<vircobum> The hawking usb wifi works with Kunbuntu quite well even on ppc
<LGM^> exs , I just need to start wine
<banyunet> ....
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  Some hardware supports linux, but this list that the community has given me is misleading and annoying. it has a column with 'works out of box?', some say 'yes' and some of the ones which say that have 'need to install ndis wrapper...' or 'download new drivers, compile from source'
<exs> totally insane
<gsevil> I install kubuntu on ubuntu, then may start up screen is Kubuntu, how can I change back to ubuntu
<Arafangion> exs: Not everybody uses every feature of a particular device.
<Frogzoo> LGM^: wine app.exe
<eggzeck> LGM^, usually the command to start an app is the same name as the program itself.
<dooglus> LGM^: only usually in lower case
<om_> How do I use the keyboard volume control shortcut with Beryl?
<LGM^> thanks
<gsevil> how can I change my splash startup screen to ubuntu after install kubuntu
<czr> any idea how to rerun udev rules for a specific device? (it's not a hot-plug device)
<[andres] > gsevil: there problably is an easier way, but you could use startup manager to change back to the ubuntu-splash
<IdleOne> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<coma> I have d/l every thign i can think of that could have anything to do with Flash and im still getting messed up web pages
<coma> what could the problem be?
<Alloos1> hi guys, I need to mount cdrom everytime I use it, is there a way to make it mount auto?
<oompaloompa> hello, world
<[andres] > hehe... yeah, there was an easier way...
<oompaloompa> does BSD still use UFS and can i get read/write support for it in linux?
<eggzeck> coma, the official adobe website has a file that you can run to install the Flash player, did you try this?
<oompaloompa> i guess my biggest question does anyone know what fs bsd uses?
<eggzeck> oompaloompa, do you know this is an ubuntu channel?
<itto> hai levander
<oompaloompa> yes i am in ubuntu write now
<oompaloompa> trying to access a bsd partition
<oompaloompa> does that qualify?
<oompaloompa> lol
<coma> eggzeck: I have installed all the stuff from the repos, which file should i install form the site?
<eggzeck> coma, I'll give you direct link
<coma> theres like 3 different versions of the flash player.
<coma> alright.
<dooglus> is there a good version of the flash plugin for firefox?  one that doesn't crash the browser?
<eggzeck> coma, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash - get the bundle ".tar.gz"
<XLV> anyone knows of  a vnc viewer that you can copy and paste between host and remote pc? tightvnc seems to have problem with it
<coma> alright thanks. egg.
<czr> any idea how to refresh the /dev/disk/by-*/ directories?
<czr> (mainly interested in by-label)
<eggzeck> coma, then extract file, start a terminal and type cd ~/desktop, then type ./flashplayer-installer
<efram> im trying to install wine using terminal, I type ./tools/wineinstall but I get C compiler error..
<eggzeck> coma, or cd to the directory you extracted the contents to :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> efram: Was there something wrong with installing it from synaptic?
<IdleOne> efram: sudo apt-get install build-essential ( fix the compiler error ) and why not install wine from the repos
<cappiz> im trying to compile something... i get this error:
<cappiz> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<cappiz> what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<efram> Jack_Sparrow: IdleOne thanks and Jack_Sparrow the package is 10 versions old.. they dont have any of the new ones on package
<cappiz> Jack_Sparrow, nah... its not that
<Jack_Sparrow> efram: It may not be the newest version.. but it is one we know will work.
<coma> how do you navigate to a folder on your desktop?
<coma> in the terminal
<fsckr> omg
<dooglus> is it possible to go back to flash 7?  that used to work OK
<lpanebr> hello! I have a Broken package nvidia-glx-dev  that synaptic cant repair. Am I in the right place here?
<Jack_Sparrow> coma cd /home/yournick/Desktop
<coma> alright thanks.
<fsckr> man people need to goole
<fsckr> google
<oompaloompa> anybody how i can get read/write to a BSD slice/partition from ubuntu?
<efram> Jack_Sparrow: might be very true hehe.. I was having problems with it so I though might be better to use latest
<nephish> lpanebr. in the right place, what error are you getting
<nephish> ?
<nblracer> IM looking for a way to check my HDD condtion, and check the integrity of the Ubuntu instaltion and sytem files
<fsckr> lpanebr, go to synaptic filter broken packages and uninstall
<lpanebr> nephish: thanks! this is the erro I get: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_amd64.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Frogzoo> nblracer: for hdd - smartmontools, for install integrity - tripwire
<Jack_Sparrow> efram: Remember you are trying to run non-native software.  That will always have some issues
<lpanebr> nephish: I did a Fix broken packages on synaptic
<lpanebr> fsckr: I did a Fix broken packages on synaptic
<zombie_monkey> hm, how do I make the righmost area of the touchpad be used for scrolling?
<Frogzoo> would be nice though if apt had a way to check md5's of installed packages
<eggzeck> coma, did you really ask how to navigate? I just explained everything you have to do :-)
<kazami> Anyone knows how to start the Screenlets 0.0.9?
<fsckr> eggzeck, some people dont take the time to read up on basic stuff.....they depend on others
<tarek_> i have a 64bit laptop, and i want to build and make a deb package for it
<nblracer> Frogzoo, are those commands that are standerd, or do i need to install stuff
<efram> Jack_Sparrow:  yah I know hehe and I only started using ubuntu like 2 days ago hehe..
<kazami> Does anyone knows how to start the Screenlets 0.0.9?
<Frogzoo> nblracer: both are packages - tripwire to monitor install integrity will be a huge hassle though
<yugi> Hey all
<nblracer> smartmontools, could not be find and TripWire needed to be instaled, Frogzoo, are there any built in ways
<nblracer> i ask since its been locking up on boot up latly
<efram> Jack_Sparrow: what is X development headers?
<kazami> Does anyone knows how to start the Screenlets 0.0.9?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > kazami
<efram> says I need em
<ericrost> hey, can anyone answer a virtualbox question? just considering which virtualization software to use
<lpanebr> fsckr: ok, thanks. I removed the package and now synaptic is ok again.
<yugi> to configure wine it's <winecfg>
<K3nto> can someoen help me mount an iso i just made with bchunk? http://pastebin.com/d4d4c3d96
<fsckr> lpanebr, you are welcome :)
<ericrost> with the free version of virtualbox can you connect to a vm on a remote host from a client on a desktop machine (like you can with vmware)?
<morteza> anybody know how to compile GUI java program in Ubuntu because when i compile only empty box will appear
<nblracer> I also notice a huge slow down after upgrading to 7, from 6
<fsckr> also if you do alot of compiling look into checkinstall it will save you some headaches in the long run
<Jack_Sparrow> K3nto: mounting .iso files.  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<efram> Can anyone tell me how to get X development headers?
<eggzeck> fsckr, I didn't tell him to read (even though you're right), I actually gave him step by step details :-)
<K3nto> Jack_Sparrow: did you look at my pastebin? http://pastebin.com/d4d4c3d96
<fsckr> i know eggzeck it is just frustrating when i see people that just dont read or at least make an attempt
<eggzeck> fsckr, I even included the "cd" part. Guess he didn't even read what I wrote
<Jack_Sparrow> K3nto: no.. just answered your question
<eggzeck> fsckr, yes, so do I. I'm with you. :-)
<fsckr> sudo rm -R /
<K3nto> Jack_Sparrow: the pastebin will show you the errors i get when i do that :)
<BeatBreaker82> hey i need a little help getting an external drive to mount properley - NTFS partitoned
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckr:  please do not post that command in the channel
<xero9364> Hello
<fsckr> omg
<czr> how to make udevd rerun vol_id commands (and refresh /dev/disks/by-*/-dirs)?
<fsckr> ladies and gentlemen we have a chaparone
<BeatBreaker82> the drive has been behaving strangely ever since i edited my fstab
<xero9364> fsckr: WTF are you talking about
<lpanebr> fsckr: I think it happend after I tryed to install the nvidia drivers for a geforce7900gs with Envy.  I wish I never used Envy before.
<BeatBreaker82> can anyone help me with setting up an external read/write NTFS external drive?
<Layer8> hi all!
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatBreaker82: You might want to start by posting your fstab to the pastebin.. not in the channel
<fsckr> lpanebr, yea they say envy can break a system
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow: yea no worries
<expose> Hi
<xero9364> BeatBreaker82: I think its "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<expose> How long is Lont Term Support?
<xero9364> I'm not sure, though.
<Layer8> when I try to make-kpkg clean i get an error that tells me something about infiniband is missing...how can I fix this?
<lpanebr> fsckr: any clue as how to restore the system as to before Envy?
<xero9364> expose: It's on the site. If you can't find it in about 3 minutes I'll go look it up, as I don't know it myself.
<K3nto> http://pastebin.com/d4d4c3d96 <--- my iso wont mount :(
<fsckr> define restore system lpanebr :)
<kazami> Which command I can use to remove a DEB package which I have installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<fsckr> xero9364, that is correct its ntfs-3g
<Basmaster> hey everyone, I am running Ubuntu server 7.04 on my rackmount when i try to apt-get some packages it asks for cdrom, unfortunatly due to security reasons I do not have CDRoms in servers. can i somehow download the source and keep it in a folder
<BeatBreaker82> My paste bin http://pastebin.com/m1686220d
<BeatBreaker82> of fstab
<xero9364> Hooray! I didn't get scolded for speaking of the unstable package!
<Jack_Sparrow> lpanebr: Restore from backup or fresh install....
<delire> kazami: dpkg -P <packagename> or apt-get remove <packagename>
<BeatBreaker82> you can see where i've commented out what i put in before
<xero9364> In #Debian people would've beaten the hellz out of me.
<erUSUL> kazami: apt-get?? dpkg??
<eggzeck> Basmaster, I think you're a bit confused
<Ubuntu_> s spell check, no wonder ene never spells anything wrong lol :P
<eggzeck> Basmaster, change your sources.list file
<delire> kazami: the '-P' in dpkg means "purge"
<Basmaster> eggzeck it's asking me to insert the install cd into /cdrom/
<lpanebr> fsckr: I mean tha just uninstalling Envy probably wont restore any damage it may have caused.
<eggzeck> Basmaster, yes because your sources.list might be wrong
<fsckr> what other damage do you have other than the nvidia-glx-dev package?
<kazami> Do you know how to run Screenlets 0.0.9?
<coma> eggzeck: Yeah, the instruction on the adobe site asked to navigate to the folder in the terminal. i had never done that before.
<Rabbitbunny> I must be bad at burning CD's, none of them work. I'm going to try a network install. Do I need to turn off my routers' DHCP?
<eggzeck> coma, Yes, which is why I told you to cd ~/desktop ;-)
<delire> coma: a very powerful thing to learn.
<efram> Can anyone tell me how to get X development headers?
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow:  http://pastebin.com/m1686220d
<xero9364> Rabbitbunny: You have a BOOTP server already set up?
<Basmaster> yes eggzeck that was it, thank you! :)
<swiftnomad> how would you uninstall compiz fusion
<delire> coma: the '~' in UNIX is a shortcut for the home directory of the currently logged in user.
<coma> eggzeck: thanks, i must have missed it.
<xero9364> efram: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<eggzeck> Basmaster, check this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, how to I install the sunbird?
<novato_br> i cant
<xero9364> and lots of other stuff i forgot
<efram> thanks xero9364
<fsckr> or coma all you have to do in terminal is type cd and enter
<xero9364> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatBreaker82: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/knoppix
<fsckr> that will take you to your home dir
<delire> coma: you can 'ls ~' or 'ls $HOME' to list the contents of the home directory (for instance).
<user__> jerry
<novato_br> i didn't find the packets to install here, i did download it
<Layer8> when I try to make-kpkg clean i get an error that tells me something about infiniband is missing...how can I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatBreaker82: An example of how I do it with knoppix
<Basmaster> eggzeck: ya i had to comment out cdrom, thanks again
<omar> Hello there
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Where are you at with sunbird... have the download on your desktop?
<eggzeck> Basmaster, no problem. I knew that's what it was as soon as you explained your problem :-)
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow: is that to read/write an fstab?
<xero9364> @efram: I don't know all the packages you need. Try installing all of them with "x" and "-dev" in them
<larson9999> i've looked but haven't found anything to speak of.  is there a converter for linux that will convert video files to smv?
<novato_br> i did download it
<coma> eggzeck: lol im going to have to right thisdown to remember.
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow: sorry i mean a NTFS
<Rabbitbunny> xero9364: I don't know what that is. I'm running XP.
<novato_br> it is on my desktop, Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, it is : sunbird-0.5.pt-BR.linux-i686.tar.gz
<Pay> hi!
<novato_br> i cant install it
<xero9364> Rabbitbunny: You need a BOOTP server before you can netboot.
<xero9364> Rabbitbunny: I would suggest ordering CDs.
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatBreaker82:  sorry that was for k3nt   he left
<Layer8> when I try to make-kpkg clean i get an error that tells me something about infiniband is missing...how can I fix this?
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, what can I do ?
<xero9364> My install isn't perfect. It lacks icons in the GNOME panel.
<anandanbu> Help needed to install second linux distribution in a system with ubuntu7.04 and windows xp
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow: haha k then, i was a little confussed - did you get the paste bin?
<expose> xero9364: got it, 3 & 5 yrs for desktop and server. if i install a typical desktop, and after 4 years, when only server support is still available, the basic packages and maybe an apache i installed on that desktop will still be updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Let me see if I can walk you through it...
<fsckr> http://fsckr.net/images/rich.jpg there are my icons xero9364 hehe
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, on that site cant find instructions to install the sunbird
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatBreaker82: I need to finish with nova first..
<Rabbitbunny> xero9364: M'kay. I'll google and figure that part out first.
<xero9364> anandanbu: GParted.
<BeatBreaker82> Jack_Sparrow: no problems sorry
<laskar> adit
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: double click and it opens a window right
<novato_br> i went on that site, Jack_Sparrow and i did download them
<novato_br> nomax, Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> i'm on linux
<novato_br> i did download linux version
<xero9364> lol Buuf icons.
<anandanbu> xero9364: i have a free space of 20 gb in my hdd but i the last time when i installed fedora 7 in that all messed up and i was not able to boot in ubuntu 7.04
<fsckr> novato_br, just right click the filename and choose extract here
<Pay> is there somebody who has also a problem with firefox and flash?
<fsckr> there is probably a readme in there
<novato_br> yep, fsckr , i did
<fsckr> oh
<fsckr> sorr
<xero9364> anandanbu: I'm a newbie. I can't help much without a LOT of specific details
<fsckr> y
<novato_br> on readme don't have instructions to install
<eggzeck> Pay, did you try the official Adobe FLah player installer?
<BeatBreaker82> anyone help with mounting an external drive NTFS partitoned? http://pastebin.com/m1686220d
<omar> I don't know if it is a firefox and flash thing, I just notice my firefox crashes every now and then
<xero9364> Pay: I had problems with said setup on Debian, but Ubuntu works fine
<fsckr> no document whatsoever in there about install?
<BeatBreaker82> omar: my one does too
<Pay> eggzeck, yes i have it installed but it crashes a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Extract the folder in that tar file to your desktop or to your /home/user
<fsckr> i have no problems with flash and never have knock on wood
<fsckr> im running gutsy right now
<kazami> I have run it ^_^
<novato_br> i did, Jack_Sparrow
<omar> the problem is that it does it randomly so I could not tel if it is flash related
<eggzeck> Pay, oh... DOesn't crash for me at all. Weird.
<xero9364> fsckr: YOU CHEATED
<Rabbitbunny> xero9364: Oh, the tutorial tells me how to make the BOOTP server, it just doesn't say to turn of DHCP on my router.
<xero9364> Gutsy is for smrt pplz
<fsckr> ? xero9364 i cheated?
<fsckr> hehe
<anandanbu> xero9364: last time during the fedora7 installation in the free space the installation was good and after that the grub had only fedora and windows
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Where is the sunbird install folder now?
<Hrvat>  hello do you know where i can buy book Maximum Linux Security but online
<BeatBreaker82> is there a channel for Dell owners?
<eggzeck> Hrvat, try amazon
<xero9364> ] anandanbu: Obviously Fedora didn't pick up Ubuntu when GRUB scanned for it. It was still there, just unreachable.
<delire> will there be any compelling reasons to upgrade to Gutsy? i read that a few of the more exciting features are now no longer going in.
<Pay> eggzeck, thanks i read a lot in the wiki etc but no solution. there are a lot of people who have problems
<novato_br> what is next step after extracted it, Jack_Sparrow ?
<eggzeck> Hrvat, though that isn't really an Ubuntu question
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, go to ubuntuforums.org there is a section in there for dell
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Where is the sunbird install folder now?
<xero9364> delire: Official Compiz Fusion (No tervino repo)
<Pay> its like 50:50 running it sometimes it crashes sometimes not :(
<delire> xero9364: are you sure that's going in?
<Hrvat> well i was just asking,
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: On your desktop or another folder
<omar> yup
<xero9364> Pretty sure, delire
<novato_br> /home/<username>/Desktop/sunbird, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ok...
<mc2ts> need help installing printer
<delire> xero9364: is it dependent on xorg7.3 at all?
<fsckr> !cups | mc2ts
<ubotu> mc2ts: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: will do - i'm not on a pre set up ubuntu dell machine - this one came with Vista - i nuked it. Just was asking for interests sake
<mc2ts> it's not in the list...
<BeatBreaker82> anyone help with mounting an external drive NTFS partitoned? http://pastebin.com/m1686220d
<anandanbu> xero9364: thanks for your help anyway
<omar> where can I subscribe to the ubuntu newsletter?
<delire> xero9364: because that's no longer being shipped with Gutsy (alongwith Unbreakable X and a few other X goodies).
<mc2ts> canon has no linux drivers
<xero9364> delire: I have no idea. Compiz-fusion runs well on my current desktop. I think it's 7.2
<delire> xero9364: right, i see. cheers.
<delire> xero9364: and it will be enabled by default?
<novato_br> what is program that will execute ?
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: FYI instide that folder should be text file sunbird installation
<Floker> omg quick please what is the command to remove the right so see a certain folder from the group "guest"
<xero9364> I thinkz so
<Floker> ?
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, i have a couple network drives mounted
<eggzeck> omar, Have you tried reading the content on ubuntu.com ?
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, you want to see my fstab?
* delire nods
<novato_br> i don't find this text, Jack_Sparrow
<omar> yes, there is no place to subscribe
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: every little bit helps
<swiftnomad> how do you uninstall compiz fusion
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, k hold on sec ill pastebin it
<swiftnomad> ??
<omar> or maybe I didnt have enouh sleep
<xero9364> afk
<oompaloompa> !UFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Double click the folder and tell me the files inside it.
<novato_br> i don't find text about instalation instructions
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> wait
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: i will be using this external drive to be plugged in and out at various times of the day - i just want write access to it also
<delire> novato_br: often you'll find an 'INSTALL' or 'README' in tar archives.
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, http://pastebin.com/m4daa6379
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: thankx
<NET||abuse> Anyone know how to map volume control to keyboard combinations?
<fsckr> i have read and write to both drives
<stefg> !keytouch | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<NET||abuse> I have an nx6110 laptop, and i want to use volume switches, there are none on this model,
<swiftnomad> Im still wondering how to uninstall compiz fusion
<swiftnomad> lol
<NET||abuse> stefg, exceelnt :)
<fsckr> NETabuse, you talkin bout keyboard shortcuts?
<novato_br> on README or INSTALL don't have instructions about instalation
<NET||abuse> fsckr, yeh,
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, look at: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?5615a.png
<omar> eggzeck, so where on ubuntu.com is it?
<stefg> NET||abuse: keytouch is in Feisty repos, so you can apt-get
<fsckr> click on system<preferences<keyboard shortcuts
<delire> swiftnomad: search for it in synaptic, select it and remove it.
<swiftnomad> ok
<NET||abuse> stefg, oh cool! that sounds like a plan :)
<novato_br> the read file is: Para informaes sobre instalao, uso e configurao do Sunbird,
<novato_br> incluindo uma lista de problemas conhecidos e informaes de diagnstico,
<novato_br> consulte: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: there's no read/write NTFS partitions in there so won't help me too much
<NET||abuse> stefg, thanks :)
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, you see the last 2 entries?
<novato_br> don't have anything more information, Jack_Sparrow
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, those are ntfs partitions
<Grungebunny> swift one of the online guides to installing it started with you uninstalling all your failed attempts so you have a fresh slate to work with.. that would remove it completely I believe.
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: First you have the download...  then you unpack that and have folder sunbird installation  inside that you should have two files one text on how to install and another archive with the program
<novato_br> yep, Jack_Sparrow
<novato_br> but on folder don't have the how to install file text
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: cifs? what is it?
<coma_> eggzeck: so now that i did that will i have to uninstall the flashplugin-nonfree install that i got in synaptics?
<delire> novato_br: this is an unconventional way to install software. are you sure there's no sunbird package for you to apt-get install?
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: i've been using ntfs-3g (as you've probably seen from my pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: and where are you stuck on the text file sunfire installation
<novato_br> nomax, delire , sunbird is not repository
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: why use one over the other
<Floker> i forgot the password of one user (guest) how can i set a new one? passwd sez auth. failiure
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: sunbird.. sorry keepo saying sunfire
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, you will find there are many diff ways to accomplish the same thing
<eggzeck> coma_, not really. Restart your Firefox. If they happen to conflict then yes.
<delire> novato_br: yes, i see it isn't yet available.
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: Do you mind joining me in /j #Voyager so I can walk you through this.
<novato_br> look dudes
<novato_br> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<stefg> BeatBreaker82: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<novato_br> i download this file
<novato_br> SUNBIRD
<larson9999> man, i picked up this media player for $20.  it's about 2"x1", plays video, mp3, fm tuner, text files, records fm or voice, and jpeg.  and has 2gb storage.  the only thing i don't like is it's an internal/non user replaceable battery and it doesn't take a memory card.  but man these are getting cheap.
<oompaloompa> how can i create a logical volume to keep the data on my /home partition, but also merge it with a partition on a separate physical drive?
<coma_> eggzeck: Not sure how to know if they confliced, all i know is that the problems im having havent changed.
<coma_> there*
<demon_>  irc.ogamenet.net
<stefg> oompaloompa: what do you mean by 'merge' ?
<BeatBreaker82> stefg: awesome - is this the one that automatix uses?
<omar> ok, thanks later ya all
<gvsa123> do prelease versions have to function exactly the same way as stable versions? or are some things held back until the final release?
<stefg> BeatBreaker82: no idea what automatx uses
<gvsa123> pre-release i'm sorry
<BeatBreaker82> stefg: i used the automatix one once upon a time and didn't really work too well
<Xanadu> Hi all - got a NFS question
<BeatBreaker82> stefg: well i'll give it a go - gutsy will have this on there (or somehting like it) won't it?
<stefg> BeatBreaker82: i guess you are aware of !automatix factoid?
<oompaloompa> stefg: like, join the two partitions so they are now one partition
<BeatBreaker82> st
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82,
<BeatBreaker82> stefg: factoid?
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, just sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br: You should have downloaded this file....   sunbird-0.5.en-US.linux-i686.tar.gz  double clicking that you should see a folder sunbird... click on extract make sure you have checked all files and extract it to your desktop (for now)
<fsckr> automatix can be bad news
<stefg> !automatix | BeatBreaker82
<ubotu> BeatBreaker82: please see above
<gvsa123> stefg: do pre-release versions have to function exactly the same way as stable versions? or are some things held back until the final release?
<novato_br> oktanouc, Jack_Sparrow
<Xanadu> I've got a server with NFS at home, but when I leave the network with my laptop, it completely stuffs up Nautilus and tab complete as it sits and tries to connect to the NFS share. And you can't unmount if the machine can't see the NFS server. Anyone got a solution?
<novato_br> thx, i'll see it
<BeatBreaker82> fsckr: yeah i was getting to that
<Stefano1337> how can i lock a user in his home directory?
<BeatBreaker82> i always tend not to use automatix
<Rabbitbunny> I think I'm missing a step. I just followed the tutorial to the T, Tftpd is running and setup per the tut. Yet I have no floppy to put in the other PC. I need a floppy for a net install right?
<stefg> gvsa123: things are n flux, but nothing is probably 'held back'. The idea of public testing is ... well exactly that
<BeatBreaker82> i'm not a bad user - i've just never done this with an external before
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for morning coffee with the wife... play nice... bbl
<fsckr> BeatBreaker82, we have all been there at one time or another
<fsckr> bye Jack_Sparrow
<fsckr> hmmm coffee
<fsckr> sounds like homer simpson
<eggzeck> Only when I first started using Linux, I made sure I read up on it A  LOT
<eggzeck> SO that I won'dt be clueless
<gvsa123> stefg: so small problems like no login sound even though system sound are working, and no shutdown usplash can be considered bugs? i just installed gutsy.
<eggzeck> So that I won't be clueless*
<fsckr> ive found gutsy to be pretty good so far
<fsckr> ive had no problems yet
<stefg> oompaloompa: you could look at the -bind option in man mount, but generally i don't think that's a good idea. if you need permanent backup i'd consider a raid 1 (possibly with lvm) between a local and removable partition
<Xanadu> Repeat: I've got a server with NFS at home, but when I leave the network with my laptop, it completely stuffs up Nautilus and tab complete as it sits and tries to connect to the NFS share. And you can't unmount if the machine can't see the NFS server. Anyone got a solution?
<stefg> gvsa123: that might be temporary glitches. i's only report that on a Release candidate, not now
<Zylogue> Xanadu, profiles?
<Blauhaut> hiyaaa
<Blauhaut> How can i see my MAC Adress ?
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: ip a
<Zylogue> Xanadu, or turn off automount
<Zylogue> Blauhaut, sudo ifconfig
<Xanadu> Zylogue: Then I have to remember to change the profile. If I need to remember that then I'd remember to umount. It's fstab mounted
<larson9999> mac address? is that the bachelor pad where you get your mac on?
<stefg> Blauhaut: cat /etc/iftab
<cewEk> rere
<Blauhaut> i get with ip a thanks
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: no problem
<Xanadu> What I'd really like is a short (maybe 1 sec) timeout on NFS read fails and then it umounts the drive automatically
<gvsa123> stefg: i see... at least the desktop install worked with my system now...
<Zylogue> Xanadu, I'm not that familiar with NFS...  perhaps there is a way to change the timeout on the mount command, instead?
<GNine> grub still shows windows as a OS boot option. except there is no windows. how to tell grub to stop thinking bout windows?
<oompaloompa> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NET||abuse> hmm, installed keytouch,, but my model of laptop isn't listed in the keyboard layouts
<oompaloompa> take out windows entry
<BeatBreaker82> hey also is there a GUI for partitioning? I need to do some resizing etc...
<Xanadu> Zylogue: unfortunately NFS timeout works really strangely
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: gparted
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: gparted
<Geek__> BeatBreaker82: gparted
<Geek__> ... lol
<Zylogue> Xanadu, not surprising...
<oompaloompa> lol
<chx> hi. I know the hardware is capable of it -- how can I switch one of the cores of my Core Duo CPU?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: that dosen't come with ubuntu does it?
<chx> *switch off
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: no but easy to install off repo
<Zylogue> BeatBreaker82, yes
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: i know how to install - i just may have over looked
<Xanadu> " After the first timeout, the timeout is doubled after each successive timeout ..."
<oompaloompa> is it in default packages?
<larson9999> NET||abuse: mine was but you can create your own key mappings with it.  i only did that once but it was pretty easy.
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: cheers, i'll get it
<Zylogue> Xanadu, is there a counter for how many timeouts it tires?
<Zylogue> Xanadu, are you using autofs?  it is the automounter.  disable it, and then you can mount as needed...
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: done - thankx
<NET||abuse> larson9999, hmm, trying to figure that one out.
<erUSUL> !info gparted | BeatBreaker82
<ubotu> beatbreaker82: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: np
<Xanadu> Zylogue: Having a look...
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: if u don't like that qtparted is pretty decent, also
<fsckr> GNine, did you get an answer?
<Zylogue> !info autofs
<ubotu> autofs: kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4-13build1 (feisty), package size 110 kB, installed size 480 kB
<oompaloompa> how find the UUID of a drive/partition?
<panther> josef
<stefg> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: vol_id; blkid or ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Xanadu> Zylogue: there are lots of options but I'm not sure which ones I need to use - which is why I'm here
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: thanks, man
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: no problem
<chx> hi. I know the hardware is capable of it -- how can I switch off one of the cores of my Core Duo CPU? I tried to Google (really!)
<GNine> am looking at the menu.lst file ..
<fsckr> GNine, back it up before you do anything with it :)
<panther> hallo
<Blauhaut> How can i add a user with a root access  ?_
<GNine> the last 5 lines refer to windows entry... is that it?
<fsckr> probably i dunno i cant see it GNine and before you do anything back it up :)
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: once you added it to the system add her to the admin group
<Blauhaut> ok but have can i add user than :)
<mattwj2005> Good day / Buenos dias / God morgen :)
<Zylogue> Xanadu, see if this link helps you any: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<RxDx> how can i install my webcam on Ubuntu?
<fsckr> Blauhaut, not wise to use root thats what sudo is for :)
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: System>Admin>Users who have guessed it ;P?
<Zylogue> RxDx, depends upon type of camera
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; thanks
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: which one do you use?
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: gparted
<chx> for the archives: http://kbase.redhat.com/faq/FAQ_80_11169.shtm echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
<chx> bye
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: what option do i need in /etc/fstab to make a partition readable/writable by *user*?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: cool well i'm gunna restart and see if my read/write works with the external
<iamplasma> don't suppose anyone here runs a large raid5 share on a network here, do they?  I'm having problems in that while everything works great, and local transfers occur at obscene speeds, as do network reads, network writes to the RAID run *really* slowly.  The network is fine, it's just the moment it tries to write to the drives, they thrash like mad.  Seems NFS/Samba/et al are (presumably) writing in tiny chunks, creating huge numbers of parity rewrites.
<iamplasma> Anyone had this before?
<BeatBreaker82> cheers
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: what file system type?
<Xanadu> thanks Zylogue but that's mostly autofs stuff - trying to stay away from that for now but it's good info nonetheless
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: ext3
<Zylogue> iamplasma, yes...
<[-NeMeSiS-] > alguien save espaol
<iamplasma> Zylogue, ever come up with a solution?  Insane amounts of googling have got me nowhere
<Zylogue> iamplasma, look into modifying your TCP/IP sizes
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: or do i just need to make the mount point folder options appropriate?  would that do it?
<amena> hi. I wonder if it is possible to change the password in terminal client from the shell
<Zylogue> need to find that balance point between too large and too small...
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: not possible you have to mount it normally and create folders inside which you then can give permisions as you like (the same as with a separate home partition).
<Zylogue> also, make sure you are using good quality, managed switches for best network performance
<Blauhaut> How can i see my ip adress
<iamplasma> Zylogue, that doesn't seem to be the problem.  Tweaking the tcp buffers up or down makes no difference.  And in fact, the transfer runs at 100% speed for at least a few seconds before the RAID box tries to write to the disks, at which point everything goes to hell.  So it's in fact buffered *way* ahead, yet seems to still refuse to write full stripes
<Zylogue> Blackgoth, sudo ifconfig
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: so i can't the mount point in fstab as /media/movies and then create /media/movies as root and then make /media/movies readable/writable?
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; how can i see my ip adress ?
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: for example i have two partitions mounted in /mnt/ which i use for media files. in both i have folders like /Music/ /Movies/ etc which i have rw permisions
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: ip a
<benflasherbe> bonjour
<mamoot> salut
<[-NeMeSiS-] > hola
<[-NeMeSiS-] > ?
<benflasherbe> yep ^
<benflasherbe> je suis nouveau
<[-NeMeSiS-] > yo espaol
<benflasherbe> debutant sous ubuntu
<Zylogue> iamplasma, if the local copy process is working correctly, then the issue must be in your network/network configuration
<erUSUL> !es | [-NeMeSiS-] 
<ubotu> [-NeMeSiS-] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<benflasherbe> moi, Breizh ^
<[-NeMeSiS-] > gracias
<kondeDrakul> anyone use mondo mindi?
<iamplasma> yeah, it's definitely "somewhere" in the network half, since local copies are fine.  Just doesn't appear to be tcp related either... I honestly have no idea
<erUSUL> [-NeMeSiS-] : no hay de que
<[-NeMeSiS-] > (:))
<iamplasma> since it's buffering huge amounts before trying to write to the disk
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: well it's screaming that i don't have the privilege to mount the volume. . .obviously i don't want to have to mount the volume as root every time i logon, so how would i change the "owner" to *username* and have it mount automatically?
<mamoot> qqun sous xgl ??
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; that command just show my adsl modem dns adresses
<relas> Hello, knew somebody something about the phyton-konsole from rhythmbox?
<Zylogue> iamplasma, what about testing the sending machine?
<Zylogue> try to identify WHICH machine is having the problem?  it may not be your server.
<Blauhaut> How can i see my ip adress ?
<iamplasma> sending machine is sending at far more than enough speed
<Zylogue> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iamplasma> and I have a raid 0 on the receiving box too, I can write by network to it at full speed
<iamplasma> from the same sending box
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: post the output of the command in a pastebin please
<erUSUL> !paste | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zylogue> Blauhaut, have you got a network icon on the top bar?  right hand half?
<iamplasma> identical samba/nfs configs
<Ramunas> btw, is it possible to disable that network icon in the top bar?
<Blauhaut> Zylogue; show me same ip with my modem conf ip
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34303/
<Zylogue> iamplasma, it is odd that your stripe would be so dramatically slower over the network than local, yet work at speed for the same files to the RAID0
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; i am using eth1 wireless now
<relas> Sorry, knew somebody something about the phyton-konsole from rhythmbox?
<Meroigo> I have added smbfs mounts in /etc/fstab I want to mount on startup, but they don't... When I write "sudo mount -a", they all get mounted. But I don't want to write that in the terminal every time I have rebooted. =/
<galpa> ubuntu-es
<Meroigo> what to do?
<oompaloompa> erUSUL: nvm i got it, and thanks
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: inet 10.0.0.4 <<< This is your inet adress
<iamplasma> well, the RAID0 you can write to without doing a parity check for a single-block write
<erUSUL> oompaloompa: no problem
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; so how can i see my ip adress ?
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<iamplasma> looking at my gkrellm windows, it appears that there is a lot of read activity.  Which strongly suggests samba and NFS are trying to write in small pieces to the RAID, rather than presenting a large write
<Zylogue> Meroigo, http://www.howtoforge.com/accessing_windows_or_samba_shares_using_autofs
<iamplasma> so instead of doing full stripes, it's writing a small part, then doing all the parity updates for that part, then another small part, and so on
<iamplasma> while for RAID0 there are no parity updates, so that doesn't occur
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: you mean the adress of your router the one people see from outside?
<Zylogue> almost as though your caching is limited
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; yes :)
<oompaloompa> anybody know where to get .debs for symhpony's mezzo desktop?
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: use some web service  or check the status page of your router
<oompaloompa> the most recent symhpony is built on ubuntu
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, on folder has only "README.txt" and on README come write: "For information about installing, running and configuring Sunbird
<novato_br> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<novato_br> refer to: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/"
<oompaloompa> but their server is borken
<Zylogue> Blauhaut, www.whatismyipaddress.com
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: www.ip-adress.com/
<Blauhaut> ok
<iamplasma> Zylogue, that's what I thought at first, but there's clearly a lot of caching occurring, since it doesn't even start trying to write to the raid until after 50MB or so has actually gone over the network
<DrFrasierCrane> hey, is it possible to apply Emerald theme without restarting Emerald ?
<Zylogue> iamplasma, is this a Dell system with a PERC in it?
<Blauhaut> Zylogue; and erUSUL thanks again :P
<iamplasma> nope
<iamplasma> PERC?
<iamplasma> It is software RAID
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: no problem
<Zylogue> iamplasma, I work for Dell in US Server Support...PERC is the Dell Raid Controller
<iamplasma> and it's running via PCI raid cards, so it's slow on that front, but given I can get ~100MB/s transfer speeds on the RAID 5 locally, I don't think they're the bottleneck
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; i want to connect my other pc with telnet it is also using ubuntu 7.04
<valemon> I 've got a problem with ubuntu studio
<Zylogue> SoftRAID?  I have no experience there...but I have a couple of ideas to look into...give me a seconf...
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; which packages do i need to setup to it ?
<erUSUL> Blauhaut: telnet is way obsolete use ssh
<erUSUL> !ssh | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BeatBreaker82> ok i need help now with gparted or the other one
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; reading thanks
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: could you give me a hand with gparted? dosen't seem to be working my way
<valemon> I get this error message while trying to install
<valemon> Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again.
<kondeDrakul> anyone use mondo mindi here?
<valemon> can anyone help?
<mlk> how ubuntu server 6.06 adds new hardware (NIC) ? I can see it via lspci, but cant make it work (there is no such device eth3)
<iamplasma> Zylogue, well, I'm quite confident the softraid isn't the problem though, given it works fine under other circumstances.  I'm quite convinced the problem lies in the interplay between smb/nfs and the RAID
<Zylogue> iamplasma, wha tis yoru network crc count like?
<amena> anybody knows how to reset the vino server password?
<saxartist> Hi all, I read that ubuntu studio fixes the kernel problems that are keeping me from using Audacity to record, does anyone know if I can do some sort of upgrade without reinstalling?
<Zylogue> iamplasma, there is no interplay between the md and the protocols
<ToddEDM> there is a ton of settings for beryl, i was wondering if there is a way to import someones settings, so i dont need to screw with every setting
<saxartist> I'll reinstall if I have to, but I don't want to
<iamplasma> well, I know there isn't as such, but I mean in smb may be writing in a manner that just happens to really "disagree" with how raid5 likes to be written to
<erUSUL> mlk: it should be detected automatically if there's a driver for it and appear as ethn. Take a look at the kernel boot log (dmesg | less)
<pace17> hey is there a channel to talk about hardware on this server or any others?
<iamplasma> no errors on the network at all
<iamplasma> errors:0
<HugLeo> I neI need a operator to block the user Still_Dre because he flood in channel #ubuntu-br. Do anybody help?
<saxartist> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DShepherd> #ubuntu-br
<DShepherd> oops
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: what's up with gparted?
<mlk> erUSUL, dmesg dont show it
<iamplasma> hmmm.... I've run into a mailing list post on a samba list suggesting there may be a 64-kbyte limit on blocks written by samba at a time
<Zylogue> iamplasma, OK, looking into something...
<iamplasma> I may try tuning my chunk size way down, see if that fixes it
<iamplasma> if so, it'll at least mean I've found my problem
<DShepherd> !ops | there's a flooder in #ubuntu-br
<ubotu> there's a flooder in #ubuntu-br: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<lain_> q
<lain_> quit
<lain_> leaving
<iamplasma> thanks Zylogue
<Rabbitbunny> try /part
<HugLeo> DShepherd: here no...
<erUSUL> mlk: what network card is it? maybe the dapper kernel does not support it and you have to compile the driver
<Zylogue> iamplasma, not sure if this will help, but it may....   http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/27840/77/
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: u still around?
<DShepherd> HugLeo, huh?
<spanglesontoast> is there any ways of editing the gnome menu bar
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: yeah
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: what's the problem?
<n2ob> hi, is there standalone portable linux apps available somewhere? I'd like to run these from homedir (incl libraries etc) when I don't have root previligies and cannot access bios (boot sequence). any ideas?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: k hold on
<tom_> Test
<stef_> test
<iamplasma> Zylogue, will have a read.  Thanks for the help man, I'll see how I go!
<mlk> erUSUL, RTL8139
<oompaloompa> !ufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saxartist> What files should I back up if I'm getting ready for a complete uninstall?  Firefox bookmarks, Konqueror bookmarks, where are these things?  I'll probably just keep my /home
<HugLeo> DShepherd: nothing
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: i want to make my ubuntu partition smaller and give it a little bit more to XP - they're both on the same disk - but i can't do anything with them
<DShepherd> HugLeo, ok
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: u can't resize the ntfs partition?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: like a right click on either of those drives does nothing
<mlk> now i have 2 rlt8139 cards
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: first, is it mounted?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: yeah
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: gotta umount it, man
<erUSUL> mlk: that's a very common and supported card... try this 'sudo modprobe 8139cp'
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: yeah i did that but i still don't have the option to resize
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: aight google gparted get the gparted livecd
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa:  i get "unable to read the cintants of this file system" after that
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: boot from that and u should be able to resize ntfs
<BeatBreaker82> humm ok
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: i can see how that would work
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: cool
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: lemme know how that goes
<chuck1> hi
<tom_> test2
<chuck1> i would like tu buy an usb numpad for my laptop, do you know if most of those numpads are linux compatibles ?? if not do you some that work ??
<omgsplode> bleh
<tom_> test3
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa:  yeah will let you know, but might give it up for the night, falling asleep!
<stef_> t
<Blauhaut> erUSUL; i have setup the ssh but i still can not connect to other computer
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: heh
<nojoints> Hello, is there a way to get ubuntu fiesty to work with dual view? I can't find it when googling, only twin view
<oompaloompa> nojoints: just configure second monitor as seperate x screen
<omgsplode> I installed.. 7.04, and all seemed well, but when I try to boot to the hard disk it just stops on GRUB with a nice blinky curser..
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: ah sorry may make more sence - i'm in Australia
<asy> Sony Memory Stick , memory stick Duo pro doesn't work in Linux ?
<jetscreamer> nvidia-xconfig or so
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u can do it with nvidia-settings
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: no it makes sense, im in japan
<nojoints> oompaloompa; what do I write in terminal to get that up?
<oompaloompa> nvidia-settings
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u may have to install it
<Felinux> ol algum help in pt ?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there some utility that lets me see how much bandwidth is being used by each client on my network?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; ok installed it, do I need to reboot or restart X?
<omgsplode> o many leaving/connecting messages :(
<afaik> lol
<jetscreamer> nojoints: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/chapter-15.html
<omgsplode> irc on gaim = fail
<oompaloompa> nojoints: just run nvidia-settings
<afaik> ubuntu totally rocks... I'm going to go down to the coffee shop and play with the eye candy within eye shot of apple people and make them jelous
<kauer> there doesn't seem to be any way in gaim to just filter a conversation - a simple regexp would be nice...
<omgsplode> lolol
<oompaloompa> nojoints: it's got a gui
<afaik> later ;)
<omgsplode> bb... have fyun
<omgsplode> fun
<mosno> i am doing a vanilla install of 2.6.22.3, is there an Ubuntu Way to build/install an upstream kernel?
<seth457> is there a way to make my screen resolution greater than 1024 x 768?
<kauer> omgsplode: What would be a better client? Than gaim, I mean
<omgsplode> xchat or something.. but im on the live cd
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: really? im going there in a few days to live for a ear
<kauer> xchat doesn't look much better...
<oompaloompa> nojoints: second option on left:  x display configuration, click second screen, in right pane, click configure, click seperate x screen
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: i'm going to be a teacher
<oompaloompa> nojoints: restart x, and done
<omgsplode> It's better than gaim, for irc...
<ferric84> are there still a lot of compatibility issues with wine/photo shop?  it's the only thing preventing me from converting
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: well, i'm in okinawa
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<czr> hey stefg
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: very nice place!
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: yeah i like it
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: i haven't been there but still i'm saying it's nice
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: i've been here for two years, now i'm on the way back to america in two weeks
<seth457> is there a way to make my screen resolution greater than 1024 x 768?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: that work out?
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: are you teaching there too?
<omgsplode> I wish I had any idea how to fix this :<
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: no i'm a US Marine
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: ah k, sweet
<kauer1> now using xchat... kauer and kauer1!
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: lol, don't know about sweet, but it's a job *laughs*
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor
<BeatBreaker82> anyway i've got to enable my dvd drive to work beofe i can burn that image, so need a reboot
<nojoints> oompaloompa; X server XVideo Settings, there is no configure that's click able, can it be because I have twin view mode in xorg.conf?
<oompaloompa> BeatBreaker82: cool
<BeatBreaker82> oompaloompa: nice meeting ya - l8r
<oompaloompa> nojoints: maybe
<kauer1> kauer
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u see in the display pane in the right side where it says configuration? what does that say?
<user__> kann mir jemand helfen bei der Installation eines RocketRaid 2300 Raid Kontrollers?
<kauer> kauer
<seth457> is there a way to make my screen resolution greater than 1024 x 768?
<MysteriAlaska> My ndiswrapper does'nt load my WPN111 wireless after reboot, what could be my major mailfunction? :D
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nojoints> oompaloompa; in X server xvideo settings there is: Video texture adaptor, video blitter adaptor and sync to this display device
<Jack_Sparrow> seth457: Sounds like you are running vesa drivers and not your correct card driver
<oompaloompa> nojoints: no in xserver display configuration
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there some utility that lets me see how much bandwidth is being used by each client on my network?
<ShackJack> !de | user__
<ubotu> user__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seth457> Jack_Sparrow: ah
<rebelThor> hey, who has a few minutes to talk about ubotu ? i wanted to make something similar for a different project
<nojoints> oompalompa; there is no option with that showing
<user__> @shackjack thx
<Jack_Sparrow> seth457: To start fixing it you need make and model of your card and max res info for your monitor as well as h/v rates
<oompaloompa> nojoints: aight hold on a minute
<nojoints> oompaloompa; there is following: X Server Color correction, X Server XVideo Settings, Cursor Shadow, OpenGL Settings, OpenGL/GLX Information, Antialiasing Settings, Thermal Monitor, Display Devices, nvidia-settings configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> seth457: Once you have that you can post your xorg.conf to the pastebin and someone will look it over.
<omgsplode> GRUB_
<Pritchard> Hi.
<Pritchard> I tried to update my Ubuntu.  I'm on 7.04 right now, and it appears that a server is currently borked.
<Pritchard> Update manager ran into a problem.
<kauer> kauer
<Rabbitbunny> archive is up.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl play nice...
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i have mine set up as seperate x screens, i'll post my xorg.conf
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u can probably go from there?
<kauer1> sorry for the silly messages, testing xchat.
<oompaloompa> nojoints: just have to change resolution, etc. . .
<nojoints> oompaloompa; yea I can manage that
<shido> could anybody refresh me the command for the "configuration editor" in gnome?
<erUSUL> shido: gconf-editor
<shido> danke!
<shido> yea..that was it
<asy> Sony Memory Stick , memory stick Duo pro doesn't work in Linux ?
<oompaloompa> how do i use the pastebin or whatever?
<omgsplode> I have been awake, far to long :<
<omgsplode> paste
<nojoints> asy; are you sure the memory stick is working properly in your motherboard?
<kauer1> !pastebin |oompaloompa
<ubotu> oompaloompa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nojoints> oompaloompa; http://pastebin.com/
<omgsplode> lol
<oompaloompa> thx
<kauer> kauer
<asy> nojoints, no
<kauer> kauer1
<nojoints> asy; it's probably wrong memory stick for your motherboard
<kauer> kauer
<kauer> kauer1
<nojoints> asy; does the computer boot up when you have the memory stick in?
<omgsplode> possibly mixing memory?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: my xorg.conf is in there, man
<nojoints> oompaloompa; in where? =S
<oompaloompa> i pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nojoints> ooompaloompa; you need to write the link to me
<oompaloompa> dang lmao
<nojoints> oompaloompa; it doesn't show up on the page
<oompaloompa> i see that now *laughs*
<kauer> oompaloompa: when you pasted, the pasted item appeared in a page; you need to tell us the URL of that page, or we can't find your stuff.
<rascal> hi
<oompaloompa> i see that now *laughs*
<oompaloompa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34308/
<rascal> thanks
<oompaloompa> thx
<oompaloompa> lol
<apples_> hello all, i have a problem =P
<apples_> I'm using two hard drives, and the second one won't mount anymore.
<omgsplode> minix clone!
<asy> nojoints,  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<oompaloompa> nojoints: how's that look?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; what's the metamodes for?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: nvidia-settings did it lol
<oompaloompa> nojoints: so i dunno
<nojoints> asy; tried with only the new memory stick in?
<aryr100> hello all
<Jaydoggg> Hi All
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i'm pretty sure u could get away without them. . .
<oompaloompa> hi to you, too, sir
<asy> tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<Jaydoggg> Can someone talk to me about getting my G630 wireless card working in 5.04
<asy>  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<Diogo|Skol|> how do i play MPEG-2 /M3u files??
<rsk> Diogo|Skol|: with mplayer
<oompaloompa> heh
<Diogo|Skol|> on streaming
<Diogo|Skol|> mplayer?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; There is alot of things that I don't understand =p you know the webpage you followed to get dual view from the begining?
<oompaloompa> yeah
<aryr100> why does ubuntu not autolock (i.e. ctrl+a;t+L) ?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i didn't
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i did it with nvidia-settings lol
<nojoints> oompaloompa; didn't what?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: follow a webpage
<nojoints> oompaloompa; ment which page did you follow to install nvidia
<asy> plug in my memory card failed no view in Places -> Computer
<nojoints> oompaloompa; which webpage?
<Blauhaut> i can not mount iso files please help me
<oompaloompa> nojoints: no i actually did it in the repo
<Blauhaut> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oompaloompa> nojoints: apt-get
<uatever> hey
<nojoints> asy; you need to turn the computer off before you put in a new memory stick or remove memory sticks
<uatever> can some1 help me here
<oompaloompa> nojoints: lol lot of help i am
<SeveredCross> Uh..
<nojoints> oompaloompa; kk =p
<asy> nojoints, Halt ?
<SeveredCross> You shouldn't need to turn anything off before inserting external media.
<uatever> im having some connection problems its nor working at 100% and its not isp
<SeveredCross> I've inserted SD cards into my laptop's card reader and they just pop right up.
<SeveredCross> HAL detects them.
<apples_> I'm using Feisty Fawn, and Have two hard drives connected, both 40 gig. yesterday, my second drive stoped mounting, after a power failure. can someone tell me how to fix this soon. important documents are on the second hd
<SeveredCross> apples_: Is it in /etc/fstab?
<SeveredCross> Do you have any error messages from sudo mount -a?
<apples_> hold on a sec
<nojoints> asy; doesn't matter how you turn off your computer as long as you don't plug the cable out to turn it off, pull the power cable out when you've shutted down the computer and then put the new memory stick in and boot up the computer
<SeveredCross> Unless we're talking RAM.
<Jaydoggg> Anyone, i'm trying to get my wireless NIC working in ubuntu 5.04 it uses atheros drivers
<SeveredCross> If it's RAM, then unplug the goddamn thing.
<SeveredCross> Jaydoggg: 5.04
<SeveredCross> ?
<oompaloompa> LMAO
<SeveredCross> I certainly hope you mean 7.04
<oompaloompa> again
<Jaydoggg> SeveredCross ya, that the version of ubuntu
<oompaloompa> heh
<SeveredCross> TBH, I'm not really knowledgeable on Atheros.
<Jaydoggg> SeveredCross: I couldnt get fiesty to install on this old laptop
<nojoints> oompaloompa; do you know which you've got checked when you installed your gfx card?
<SeveredCross> I was just flabbergasted at your 5.04
<oompaloompa> nojoints: just a sec. . .
<oompaloompa> u got nvidia, right?
<ganu> I have ati radeon xpress x200 chipset...where can i get the driver for this..
<SeveredCross> ganu: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx should work.
<SeveredCross> Then after that's finished installing, sudo aticonfig --initial --overlay-type=Xv
<oompaloompa> ganu; use synaptic and install fglrx
<oompaloompa> beat me lol
<Jaydoggg> Some people report this wireless card works out of the box in Fiesty but i'll need to manually install drivers for this card I guess...where to start?
<jacob> does anybody know how to creat a shortcut for a wine program?
<misthupper> hello there, can i ask a question about the live-cd?
<LasT_SuRvivoR> no you cant lol
<Jaydoggg> misthupper: just ask
<Jaydoggg> dont ask to ask
<oompaloompa> jacob: just make a link to the executable, then in the properties, make it open with "wine"
<ganu> oompaloompa: i m new to linux..what is synaptic??
<uatever> are most 775 asrock boards fully supported?
<oompaloompa> ganu: the package manager
<nojoints> oompaloompa; found the problem, it was nvidia-glx that was supposed to be installed not nvidia-settings
<Enselic> !synaptic | ganu
<apples_> SeveredCross: I'm looking at fstab right now, and it shows 2 hda's.
<ubotu> ganu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<apples_> SeveredCross: is that what you mean?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: oh i assumed u already had ur driver installed lmao my bust
<SeveredCross> Well...
<misthupper> i have an old k6-450 and the live cd boots, but i have no keyboard or mouse? (the board have old ps2/din)
<SeveredCross> If you have two hard drives, you should see /hda and /hdb probably.
<oompaloompa> once that is enabled u can use nvidia-settings to set up serparate screens
<Jaydoggg> Enselic: quick on the bot bro :-)
<nojoints> oompaloompa; np, thanks for the help although =P
<apples_> SeveredCross: i see hda1 and hda5
<SeveredCross> Okay then.
<jacob> oompaloompa, can you teach me how?
<SeveredCross> Your second hard drive won't mount because any entries for it are not in fstab.
<Enselic> Jaydoggg: ya :)
<SeveredCross> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ganu> thanks..
<asy> halt no work my memory Stick duo
<oompaloompa> jacob: ok browse to the windows program
<apples_> SeveredCross: so then how do add an entry?
<SeveredCross> apples_: one sec, please.
<jacob> oompaloompa ok done
<jetscreamer> misthupper: google knoppix cheat codes and try some on the boot: line
<SeveredCross> I think there's a script at that page that will create fstab entries for nearly all your drives.
<oompaloompa> jacob: right clisk on it and go to 'properties' there's a tab on the top that ways 'open with'
<fq1> 11
<jacob> oompaloompa there are no properties, maybe i didn't browse the windows program properly
<SeveredCross> apples_: What type of partitions do you have on the other disk?
<atoms2> hi, whats the program that show computer statistics on the desktop?
<SeveredCross> NTFS, FAT32, Ext2/Ext3?
<misthupper> @jetcreamer sry, i don't understand - can i give some boot-parameters to fix the problem?
<oompaloompa> jacob: well it will be *program*.exe
<oompaloompa> jacob: wherever u have it installed to
<SeveredCross> atoms2: gkrellm?
<apples_> SeveredCross: what page? and jfs.  also on the hda1 i have this at the end: "errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<SeveredCross> JFS. Okay.
<jacob> oompaloompa i go to "wine file" and i browsed to the file
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> apples_: First, figure out the partition numbers.
<atoms2> ServeredCross, that's it. thanks
<SeveredCross> Type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb (hdb is the 2nd hard drive)
<Zylogue> I'm needing some help with nvidia drivers...
<jacob> oopaloompa i got Stampw.exe
<oompaloompa> jacob: no i mean browse to it in your normal file manager
<Zylogue> I don't know which to install or how to get with apt...
<SeveredCross> It should tell you the partition numbers (eg. /dev/hdb1, /dev/hdb2, etc.) and the partition type.
<atoms2> SeveredCross, thanks
<Zylogue> online docs state should already be installed as restricted, but not.
<oompaloompa> jacob: open your home folder
<jacob> oompaloompa ok, i'm in the properties
<SeveredCross> Once you know the partition number, add it to fstab--follow the layout that the other entries have.
<oompaloompa> jacob: u see open with?
<SeveredCross> Eg. you should have something like:
<apples_> in a consol i assume?
<jacob> oompaloompa yes
<SeveredCross> Yes apples_.
<oompaloompa> jacob: is there an 'add' button
<cyberphaz> hmm with ati i can only have 2 monitors connected or 1 monitor and svideo...anyone know if nvidia supports to use all 3 outputs?
<Rabbitbunny> So... when network install says 50m30s remaining... is it serious?
<jacob> oompaloompa ok go on
<SeveredCross> /dev/sdbX /media/my_jfs_partition jfs noatime,user,rw 0 0
<SeveredCross> Replace sdb with hdb for you.
<rockay> hi, serious noob here that needs help
<SeveredCross> And X is the partition number (1,2,7,etc.)
<jacob> oompaloompa what now?
<oompaloompa> jacob click that, hit the little arrow at the bottom that says choose custom command or something like that and just type in wine
<apples_> SeveredCross:ok..... this is kinda confusing.
<SeveredCross> That'll mount your jfs partition at /media/my_jfs_partition, with the noatime,user, and rw flags--noatime makes the kernel not update access times (this speeds up disk performance generally), user so that all users can mount it and rw so it's readwrite/
<SeveredCross> apples_?
<jacob> oompaloompa: click "Add"?
<oompaloompa> jacob yeah in the open with tab
<mattwj2005> Good day everyone
<rockay> I installed ubuntu using the alternate cd and it installed just fine, but it won't boot
<oompaloompa> good day to you
<mattwj2005> I was wondering if I could get some kind assistance
<apples_> SeveredCross: fstab is read only...
<mattwj2005> I have a simple question
<oompaloompa> jacob u got that?
<nathalie> Hello
<SeveredCross> Edit it with sudo nano or gksu gedit
<rockay> I think it's cuz of my video card, ATI Radeon 7200 R100
<mattwj2005> when you do an Ubuntu install
<rockay> which isn't linux compatible
<apples_> umm.. how do i do that?
<jacob> oompaloompa, close the property dialog box?
<mattwj2005> what happens when you don't select any language you selection no location I believe it is called
<SeveredCross> From Nautilus: Press Alt-F2, then type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<SeveredCross> Why are you using a JFS partition anyway?
<oompaloompa> jacob u put in to open with custom command wine?
<mattwj2005> does that give you a ton of languages?
<SeveredCross> To be totally honest, I'd expect someone who was using JFS to be well...a bit more knowledgeable.
<jacob> oompaloompa yes
<nathalie> Hi, anyone here who can help me get my mic working on an ASUS A8N-VM motherboard?
<j85wilson> mad-sibyl: prophesy
<mad-sibyl> he ask for truth
<apples_> SeveredCross:i am, but i'm used to bash. and it's from my previous linux installation, ark
<oompaloompa> jacob ok yes close property box, right click on the windows executable's icon and click 'Make link"
<SeveredCross> The commandline is bash...
<oompaloompa> jacob then just paste that link into whatever place u want it to be in
<oompaloompa> jacob after this point it's not my fault if the prog doesn't work, wine is definitely not perfect
<apples_> SeveredCross: i
<bruenig> graphical symlink instruction, hmmmm
<oompaloompa> lmao
<apples_> SeveredCross i've never had to put in a sudo before =P
<bruenig> ln -s too hard?
<jacob> oompaloompa ok i got it, thanks a lot oompaloompa
<SeveredCross> If you're unfamiliar, you can do sudo -s and get a root prompt.
<nathalie> Hi, anyone here who can help me get my mic working on an ASUS A8N-VM motherboard?
<jacob> oompaloompa i got that thx
<oompaloompa> jacob ur welcom
<bruenig> !repeat | nathalie
<ubotu> nathalie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattwj2005> I think it would be cool to switch between English and Swedish :)
<SeveredCross> (You'll have to work quickly, I have to be out in about 10 minutes)
<apples_> SeveredCross: mk
<mattwj2005> as far as the GUI
<kidbuntu> will i be able to install nvidia drivers correctly and automatically by using just the automix?
<bruenig> !automatix | kidbuntu don't do that
<ubotu> kidbuntu don't do that: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<oompaloompa> bruenig: no not too hard just thought i'd keep him in the tradition of the gui lol
<charlie__> does anyone know how to view shockwave appa
<bruenig> charlie__, have to use wine
<charlie__> got wine not sure how tu use it
<kidbuntu> 45 seconds left should i cancel it
<bruenig> charlie__, well if you are talking about the plugin, you need to install a browser, probably windows firefox, and then the shockwave plugin
<oompaloompa> jacob did ur prog work?
<kidbuntu> bruenig: 45 seconds left. i started installing it. should i cancel it
<charlie__> can i open up a wbe browser from wine
<xubu> is there a way to edit compiz plugin settings through text? for some reason the comfig manager isnt displaying the hotkey settings propperly, so i cant set them
<jacob> oompaloompa it got an error
<jacob> oompaloompa send me the page to post my error message
<bruenig> kidbuntu, probably not, just don't do that again
<rsk> charlie__: wine mozillafirefox.exe then wine firefox.exe
<oompaloompa> jacob mmm in a wine dialog box?
<jacob> no
<bruenig> xubu, look in ~
<kidbuntu> bruenig: ok
<rsk> mozillafirefoxsetuop.exe even
<jacob> oompaloompa no
<oompaloompa> jacob what did it say?
<charlie__> from terminal, or in wine
<jacob> oompaloompa i would like to post the error in the ubuntu post site, can you send me the link if you know what i'm talking about
<gazton> do i need to install a OS to run a win32 app with wine or can i just run a single Win32 program with wine??
<xubu> brunig: dont see anything, not even hidden compiz related
<oompaloompa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie__> heard me?
<oompaloompa> !pastebin | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: please see above
<stdin> gazton: no, you don't need to install windows to use wine
<gazton> ok.. thx.. :)
<oompaloompa> jacob paste it there, and give me the link to that page it pasted to
<oompaloompa> jacob is the error that freakin' long?
<atoms2> i just installed gkrellm, how do I make it and for that matter, other programs launch at startup?
<charlie__>  how do you talk to a certain person?
<jacob> oompaloompa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34309/
<apples_> SeveredCross: so after i put in all that, i should be able to mount?
<oompaloompa> atoms2: system--preferences---sessions
<SeveredCross> apples_: sudo mount -a
<oompaloompa> atoms2: then just hid add and put in the name of the program executable
<apples_> charlie__: right click their name, IM
<apples_> =P
<atoms2> oompaloompa, is it easy to do in the terminal?
<apples_> SeveredCross: mk
<atoms2> oompaloompa, i'm not using gnome
<charlie__> thank you
<kstr> hey does anyone know a goor program to make a calendar(print-out) in ubuntu
<oompaloompa> atoms2: oh sorry dude
<jacob> oompaloompa let me send it to you again
* kstr goor=good
<apples_> SeveredCross: mount point doesn't exsist.
<apples_> oh wait
<apples_> =P
<oompaloompa> atoms2: should be in home/urname/.kde/autostart
<jacob> oompaloompa you got portion of the error or is it there entirely?
<oompaloompa> atoms2: or something like that?
<oompaloompa> jacob it's there
<jacob> oompaloompa ok
<oompaloompa> jacob take the .exe off of the link
<oompaloompa> and try that
<charlie__> what about just on this page so it is highlighted for them?
<oompaloompa> atoms2:  i dunno
<oompaloompa> atoms2: i just throw stuff in the folder and it starts lol
<kidbuntu> i just bought a new 19" widescreen LCD. how can turn the resolution to 1440x900
<atoms2> oompaloompa, lol, i'll check out the .config files
<SeveredCross> apples_: got it?
<oompaloompa> atoms2: heh
<apples_> charlie__: copy thir name in front of the message =P
<kidbuntu> !LCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apples_> SeveredCross: umm. almost
<Otacon22> it is normal that i have amsn,xchat,evolution and firefox open and i have 1,5 gb of ram occupied
<Otacon22> *is it
<Otacon22> ?
<oompaloompa> and that bot calls itself all-knowing lmao
<oompaloompa> sorry
<charlie__> need to put : after or just the name
<oompaloompa> sorry
<SeveredCross> Most of that is cache, not actual used RAM.
<oompaloompa> sorry i don't know anything
<apples_> SeveredCross: creating a dir in a console?
<xubu> is there a way to edit compiz plugin settings through text? for some reason the comfig manager isnt displaying the hotkey settings propperly, so i cant set them
<SeveredCross> sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint
<Otacon22> ok
* SeveredCross leaves.
<apples_> mkdir
<apples_> thnks
<oompaloompa> Otacon22: 1.5 G holy shit i wouldn't say that's normal at all
<jacob> oompaloompa the program runs but there is a problem, the program doesn't seem to come in contact with one or other files to work properly
<charlie__> apples_ kjlkew
<oompaloompa> jacob is it a problem with wine?
<Gary> oompaloompa, please mind your french please
<oompaloompa> Gary: sorry, man
<jacob> oompaloompa the "tip of the day" dialoge box has all it's buttons disabled with the close button only
<oompaloompa> Gary: just was a shock to my brain lol
<gazton> i wanna run a online pokerclient with wine.. are the command "wine name.exe" ?!
<jacob> oopaloompa ....enabled
<oompaloompa> jacob what prog are u trying to run?
<jacob> oopaloompa when i run the application from wine file it buttons are enabled from the "tip of the day" dialoge box
<charlie__> apples_>think i figured it out, thank you
<jacob> oompaloompa i'm trying to run PBASIC Stamp Editor
<oompaloompa> jacob i'm not familiar with it. . .and i dunno why it would run differently with the link and not through wine file. . .
<jurgentje> Hey... can someone tell me how to remove Windows in a decent way? (so get it out of grub... and how to format my C:\-drive ... but it's also my boot partition)
<ads_> yo anyone know how to find out what chipset my wireless adapter is within ubutnu? cheers
<strauss1912> hello
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: to get it outta grub just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and take out the windows stanza
<strauss1912> how i can kde install by ubuntu ?
<jacob> oompaloompa pardon, you said you do know or don't know
<grunty> ads_ try lspci
<oompaloompa> jacob i do not
<jacob> oompaloompa ok
<CluelessFred> hi, everybody
<ads_> grunty , ok
<strauss1912> how i can kde install by ubuntu ?
<Rabbitbunny> strauss1912: kubuntu
<elkbuntu> oompaloompa, you mean comment out, not take out, right?
<jurgentje> oompaloompa: that's the easy part... but if I format my drive... won't I get in trouble?
<oompaloompa> jacob sorry dude all i can tell u is try to tweak the settings through wincfg until u find a setup that works. . .
<kaveh> hi all
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: not if u just format the partition that 'dows is on
<jacob> oompaloompa i think i got it
<kaveh> any one can direct me with wifi
<kidbuntu> where can i find this. I'm not following with this one. cant find it "system settings -> monitor & display -> Hardware" is there another name for it
<CluelessFred> i'm trying to set up DNS services on an Ubuntu box, have it loaded as a server, got KDE installed, intalled and set up firestarter - but I'm having a difficult time with DNS.  Specifically, does somebody have a nameserver recommendation?  I'm having an incredibly difficult time with BIND.
<jacob> oompaloompa i can copy and paste the "Tip of the Day" file (which is saved in a text editor) and paste it in the same directory of the link
<jacob> oompaloompa i'm going to try that
<kaveh> i can see my acess point
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: 'cause grub just points to a different partition when u select "ubuntu" or whatever, anyway, it should be independent of that windows partition
<kaz> does anyone know how to back up my Ubuntu drive?  I also have a windows partition
<strauss1912> Rabbitbunny: thats right ! but - i have install ubuntu and i want to install kde and gnome !!! but how ?
<DShepherd> kaveh, lspci | grep -i network #that may work
<hispazo> can someone say me if compiz-fusion works with ati propietary driver (installed by envy)
<kaz> or can someone tell me how I can make windows smaller and ubuntu larger?
<rsk> dont use envy...
<jacob> oompaloompa the program also runs slower than ussual
<Rabbitbunny> strauss1912: I have no idea. I'm still working on my first install.
<Miss_Mioumiou> hello
<oompaloompa> hispazo: i've used beryl with ati driver, i dunno about compiz-fusion tho. . .
<jurgentje> oompaloompa: yeah, but then my assumption is wrong that my primary drive on my primary IDE has the bootup sequence... (and by erasing it, I'll also take off Grub or whatever starts up the initial system)
<Miss_Mioumiou> humm
<DShepherd> hispazo, the guys in #compiz-fusion would know alot about compiz compatibility with ATI
<jacob> oompaloompa, it worked
<ads_> grunty , if i install the incorrect driver for my wireless adapter how would i go about installing the default one that is set by ubuntu during install? i made the mistake of installing the wrong one last time and didn't know how to rollback the driver so i reinstalled lol
<strauss1912> ok - i am away#
<jacob> oompaloompa , thx for your help
<hispazo> ok thankd
<strauss1912> cucu
<zombie_monkey> when I remove a module with rmmod it's only until I reboot, I have to blacklist it otherwise, right?
<oompaloompa> jacob cool
<kaveh> DShepherd, yeah it shows it , i installed the drivers , it shows the signal and every thing i just need to connect to it
<Miss_Mioumiou> Hello
<lukealpha> i have fesity 64 and compiz fusion wont work
<Jupiler> hi there. i am installing the server edition of ubuntu but it has been on the same screen for ages select and install software retreiving software 63 of 64
<kaz> hello Miss
<DShepherd> kaveh, ok.
<jacob> oompaloompa, sometimes the program request files from other directories and so you just need to paste that in the same directory as the one in the link, remember that
<Jupiler> i have a 20mbit connection so it shouldnt take this long
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: didn't u install grub to the master boot record? if u did, you can completely hose the partitions on that drive, and as long as u don't touch the mbr, it'll still work
<jacob> oompaloompa, you got that?
<grunty> ads_, if you know the module name try modprobe -v -r $namehere
<oompaloompa> jacob no problem dude, glad to hear u got it working :-D
<lukealpha> can somebod help  me ?
<DShepherd> !wifi | kaveh
<ubotu> kaveh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ads_> grunty, i don't know the module name lol
<jurgentje> oompaloompa: well... isn't the MBR part of that drive? (I started with ubuntu as a trying out...)
<kaveh> DShepherd, oh  went through this n times
<grunty> ads_, which driver did you install
<DShepherd> lukealpha, ask in #compiz-fusion
<oompaloompa> yes the MBR *is* part of that drive
<jacob> oompaloompa, ok got to go, thx a lot, although there was a different method my friends uses by writing a script. but thx anyways, i'll use it this way
<lukealpha>  ahhh ok
<ads_> grunty, rtl8187 (realtek)
<DShepherd> kaveh, not sure if i can help you then. what are you trying to connect to?
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: but think of it as a special little partition that nothing will touch unless u tell it to, explicitly
<McLovin> how do you compile sircoxalotzv1.23.44k?
<lukealpha> can ubuntu run on 800 mhz
<kaveh> DShepherd, my access point
<McLovin> lukealpha yes
<DShepherd> lukealpha, you should be..
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: u can safely partition the whole drive with gparted and the mbr will still be whole
<McLovin> how do you compile sircoxalotzv1.23.44k?
<lukealpha> i tried on my ppc
<lukealpha> and it wont let me
<monkeyBox> How do I enable mod-rewrite in apache2 for ubuntu?  I'm getting "Invalid commend: RewriteEngine"
<DShepherd> kaveh, so you can see it but cant connect to it?
<jurgentje> oompaloompa: ah, okay, thanks. I'll be trying it this evening...
<oompaloompa> jurgentje: cool
<McLovin> how do you compile sircoxalotzv1.23.44k?
<kaveh> DShepherd, yes
<jurgentje> (and if it fails, I'll fetch the old IRC trout and slap you with it) ;)
<bjames> my cat walked over my keyboard and it stopped working properly so I had to restart x - I lost an unsaved openoffice document, is there any chance it will be autosaved somewhere?
<grunty> ads_, did you build it from source?
<McLovin> bjames no
<McLovin> how do you compile sircoxalotzv1.23.44k?
<McLovin> how do you compile sircoxalotzv1.23.44k?
<CluelessFred> Any DNS experts out there?
<DShepherd> kaveh, maybe it has something to do with the protocol.. again.. its not my thing :-) wifi i mean. So I am not sure
<kaveh> DShepherd, and it even shows signal and every thing, but my local ip is 0.0.0.0
<McLovin> CluelessFred me
<bjames> never mind - I found the autosave
<ads_> grunty, yes i did i just followed some instructions on a webpage and used the "make" command
<CluelessFred> McLovin - I'm trying to select and install a DNS server, but having a difficult time.
<cmajog> hi all
<DShepherd> kaveh, have you checked out the ubuntuforums?
<jurgentje> CluelessFred: try asking your Q in here... possibly someone's enough expert to know the answer, but doesn't consider him/herself an expert
<grunty> well in the same directory where you built it tey "make uninstall"
<McLovin> CluelessFred just install the standard dns server that comes withubunto
<CluelessFred> i've tried BIND (and a few others), but I can't find a GUI for them.
<grunty> ads_, well in the same directory where you built it tey "make uninstall"
<CluelessFred> AAAAAAA, which one is the "standard dns server?"
<cmajog> does anyone know how to share files with a xbox360 with ubuntu
<ads_> grunty, if i uninstall will it replace with my old driver though?
<kaveh> DShepherd, yeah that is how i got it work
<McLovin> CluelessFred just apt-get install dns
<CluelessFred> lemme try it, McLovin.  thank you.
<McLovin> :)
<cmajog> does anyone know how to share files with a xbox360 with ubuntu
<cox377> hey all
<DShepherd> kaveh, ok,, well srry but i cant help
<McLovin> CluelessFred after that read the man file and it explained everything
<srbaker> folks
<CluelessFred> McLovin:  and how do I configure - via CLI, or GUI?
<cox377> what would be the most basic way, by command like to resize a whole directory of images?
<McLovin> well gui i dunno...i dont use much gui's
<grunty> ads_, erm well it depends what driver your card needs if it is def. the wrong one it *should* have no effect
<McLovin> CluelessFred its as easy as editing a config file
<McLovin> CluelessFred you shouldnt have a hard time with it
<srbaker> i need a template for business cards.  specifically, avery 05371
<Jack_Sparrow> cox377: I wrote one for Windows but I have not looked for a prog in Ubuntu to do it.
<srbaker> anyone know if any of the software has templates for this stuff included?
<cox377> Jack_Sparrow: :s - basically, i've got a whole load of pictures sitting here in a directory - wanna convert the lot
<CluelessFred> McLovin:  "E:  Couldn't find package dns"
<Pici> srbaker: I think glabels does
<CluelessFred> (using sudo apt-get install dns)
<McLovin> CluelessFred hold on let me find its name
<McLovin> give me just a minute
<McLovin> i cant remember the full name of the package
<jacob> oompaloompa, the program runs but other files are nessacery, so help files or libraries are required so the way we didn't does work, i'll ask my friend to write me another script, but thx for your help
<acke> hey can someone give me a good command to move everything from one usbdrive to another? checking what files are complete and doesnt have to be moved and completing the uncompleted files.
<CluelessFred> McLovin no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> cox377: I understand what you want to do, I just had not had the need to do it in Ubuntu.. yet.
<ads_> grunty, ok but one last thing, is there a way i can get ubuntu to install a "recommened" driver itself?
<barbie19> hi! i wanna start my computer in init runlevel 3...
<McLovin> CluelessFred join #mclovin so its easier to help you
<Pici> acke: look into rsync
<srbaker> thxc
<srbaker> thx
<oompaloompa> jacob cool, man
<acke> pici thankls
<Jack_Sparrow> cox377: I would think gimp or maybe gthumb
<oompaloompa> jacob try right clickin on the desktop or panel and choosing 'create launcher' then type for the command wine *program name*
<jacob> oompaloompa give me a secf
<grunty> ads_, well if the driver isnt inculded in the linux kernel tree then in short no, you will have to download and compile it yourself (if available) whats your chip-set?
<oompaloompa> u might have to use the full path to the program
<alesan> hi how do I get which package includes a particular file?
<ads_> grunty, it just shows up as rtl8111 when i do lspci
<jacob> oompaloompa, i got something better, i found the script my friend made, i had a back-up copy somewhere
<oompaloompa> cool, man
<oompaloompa> good luck
<jacob> oompaloompa send me the post site so i can send you the code of the script
<jacob> oompaloompa so you can use it as a guide if you want to create shortcuts as well
<oompaloompa> nah i'm ok man
<Johbuntu> Hi All. Ill try and keep this question as un-verbose as possible:
<Pici> alesan: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<xubu> is there a way to edit compiz plugin settings through text? for some reason the comfig manager isnt displaying the hotkey settings propperly, so i cant set them
<jacob> oompaloompa, check this out
<jacob> oompaloompa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34311/
<amena> anybody knows how to reset the vino server password (terminal server)?
<barbie19> i want to start my system in init runlevel 3, where to specify this?
<kaveh> Pici, hi
<kaveh> Pici, i made my wlan0 work but it did not cnnect to it
<lerio> where can i find a channel for a help about a scam job offers in europe
<jacob> oompaloompa, to make this work, i believe you just open gedit and paste that script there and it should work if you give it a .sh file extension
<kaveh> Pici, i see my access point ,but can not connect to tit
<oompaloompa> right
<logreeval> What is the place that sells computer WITH Ubuntu on them?
<grunty> ads_, seems its not inc in the tree you will have to download http://tinyurl.com/la9ey and make the driver
<jacob> oompaloompa, you understand?
<logreeval> NOT dell...
<thedash> I want a decent Linux port of Winamp 5 :(
<Pici> kaveh: I dont know how to get that to work beyond anything we spoke about last night
<ads_> grunty, ok thanks a bunch
<grunty> ads_, np
<barbie19> thedash: try xmms
<barbie19> then apply winamp 5 skin
<kaveh> Pici, do u know where can i ask?
<oompaloompa> jacob Exec=wine '/home/your name/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Program/program.exe' would be the same as making a launcher with the command wine *path to program* as i said
<Pici> kaveh: Here... Ubuntu forums...
<thedash> barbie19 :: xmms is winamp 2, it lacks several of the features that I was desiring
<ganu> how to install rpm??
<staing> does anybody know how to get feisty to suspend when you shut the lid
<jacob> oompaloompa, mmm
<kaveh> thanks pici
<staing> on a dell e1505
<staing> I'm a newbie
<barbie19> what r u desiring? oompaloompa said it very correctly, wine officially support winamp
<nojoints> oompaloompa; you here?
<barbie19> ganu: rpm -ivh <rpm>
<oompaloompa> ganu: in terminal rpm -ivh <name of rpm>
<oompaloompa> oops beat me lol
<Johbuntu> When I boot in recovery mode, fsck wants to check disk 'sdd1', which is an ntfs-3g partition and naturally fails. My fstab is correct. The strange thing is, booting normally works just fine. I'm wondering where recovery mode gets the idea that fscking the windows partition should be done.
<Pici> ganu: nono... Ubuntu doesnt use rpm as its packaging system.
<xp_guy> first time linux user, im trying to setup my xsever
<Pici> !rpm | ganu
<ubotu> ganu: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<astro76> !rpm | ganu
<oompaloompa> oh lol
<nojoints> oompaloompa: got a problem with the nvidia settings =p
<oompaloompa> i didn't even think of that lol
<Pici> ganu: Try to find a .deb if its at all possible.
<oompaloompa> nojoints: what's up dude?
<oompaloompa> alien works pretty good most of the time
<nojoints> oompaloompa; when I change anything in nvidia-settings it can't save a backup file it seems and nothing changes in xorg.conf
<oompaloompa> nojoints: ah run it as root and that should take care of it
<xp_guy> how do i get my mpact video card to work
<Aval0n_> I am running ubuntu 7.04 with a nvidia 7300gs, I run HDMI out to my HP-s5053 samsung plasma. I've tried making several modelines for 1360x768, but it ALWAYS defaults to 1280x720.  My set is capable of 1366x768.  I would be find with 1280x720 except it's cutting off the top and bottom of the picture. Can anyone help?
<oompaloompa> or specify a different file to save to
<barbie19> how can i specify my system to boot in text mode???
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and then sudo cp yourfile /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<logreeval> anyone?...
<staing> hi
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u get that?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; ran sudo nvidia-settings instead seems to be saving backup file now
<logreeval> I want to buy a preloaded ubuntu computer....
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i'd recommend saving it as something else and then cross-referencing the new config with the one you're about to replace, in case nvidia-settings borked somethin'
<xp_guy> ubuntu doesnt work someone help
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and sudo cp it
<nojoints> oompaloompa; yea got a backup from my previous, gonna try restart X now, brb
<oompaloompa> nojoints: cool
<oompaloompa> wow i got a weird problem here
<oompaloompa> ntfs drive is mounted
<barbie19> oompaloompa: LOL
<oompaloompa> when i sudo umount it (/dev/sda1) it screams that it's not mounted
<oompaloompa> but when i try to umount it in gui or with gparted
<nojoints> oompaloomp, seems to be working now m8
<Johbuntu> =/
<oompaloompa> it hollers that it doesn't match fstab
<oompaloompa> nojoints: cool man
<xtknight> logreeval, Dell
<oompaloompa> nojoints:  do glxinfo | grep direct
<oompaloompa> nojoints: to see if hardware acceleration is working
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u can also run glxgears
<bipolar> I've got a problem with the dbus service. On boot, it doesn't configure the network card properly. However, after booting I can restart the process and it works.
<nojoints> oompaloomp, uhm terminal seems fawked up
<bipolar> has anyone seen anything like this before?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aval0n_: Does your monitor have an auto config for adjusting screen?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: lol
<logreeval> xtknight: wasn't there another site that does it as well?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: what's wrong with it?
<xtknight> logreeval, Acer also has some linux pcs i thought
<coupdetat> Is it necessary to have clam installed anyone? I'm a newbie
<xtknight> logreeval, but i dont know exactly what you mean
<nojoints> oompaloompa, everything is running slow as hell
<xp_guy> how do i get my computer to boot up
<nojoints> oompaloompa, gonna try restart x again.. brb
<oompaloompa> lol
<coupdetat> anyone?
<xtknight> coupdetat, clamav?  no, not really
<doohickey> do the desktop and alternate cd installs install the same thing?
<logreeval> xtknight: i heard of a site that sells only linux computers
<Jack_Sparrow> doohickey: Yes, but alt is a text based install not a live cd
<coupdetat> xtknight...thanks...just installed ubuntu. Heard all the hype
<coupdetat> Its grat
<coupdetat> great
<oompaloompa> logreeval: what site is that? sound interesting
<ompaul> dooglus, kindof, the alternate does cli installs (A) faster and (B) more options such as raid etc
<xp_guy> what do i do if the xerver fails to load
<kaveh> how can i set encyption key for wlan?
<logreeval> oompaloompa: i dont know, someone gave me the link but i dont have it anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lamego> xp_guy, CTRL-ALT-F1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oompaloompa> logreeval: dang
<logreeval> oompaloompa: i know...i want the link so bad right now :(
<oompaloompa> lol
<oompaloompa> i wanna know why my ntfs drive won't UNmount lol
<nojoints> oompaloompa, its fluxed up, I write on american keyboard now when I had my homeland, how do I change that in here?
<xp_guy> it asks for my video card, ive tried half the list
<Corpsegrinder> hey hey
<savetheWorld> xp_guy: what kind of card do you have?
<xp_guy> mpact
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: stick with vesa and 1024x768 to get going
<ompaul> logreeval, search google penguin computing and dell do it as an option in the US
<oompaloompa> i wanna know why my ntfs drive won't UNmount lol
<ax4w3r_> hi all
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u use gnome desktop?
<ompaul> oompaloompa, sudo umount /partition/name
<Jack_Sparrow> oompaloompa: Is anything linked or using it?
<ax4w3r_> lnux rulez
<logreeval> ompaul: i know, i just wanted to see the competition to that
<oompaloompa> ompaul: yeah i know screams that it's not mounted lol
<ax4w3r_> ubuntu rulez xD
<Corpsegrinder> i have a question, somebody knows how to get access to a computer????
<hustlebird> anybody know where doom installs through synaptic, can't find it?
<ax4w3r_> what corpse?
<coupdetat> Corpsegrinder: Be specific
<hustlebird> i have access to a computer now
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: no sh** rythmbox is reading off of it lmao thanks for the poke in the eyeball, bud
<oompaloompa> lol
<Corpsegrinder> ok ok i'm sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Corpsegrinder> did somebody use a hacking tool like emmm finger ?
<Sero> -_-
<Corpsegrinder> or as a hacking tool
<ompaul> Corpsegrinder,  (A) finger is not a hacking tool, and (B) cracking is off topic for here thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Corpsegrinder: This is not the channel for that
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u here?
<Corpsegrinder> ok
<coupdetat> Yes, this is not the place for that.
<tuxbu> hiall
<Corpsegrinder> ok ok, i apologies
<hustlebird> how do you install firefox in wine?
<rsk> hustlebird: wine firefoxsetup.exe
<nojoints_> oompaloompa, well it's really fluxed up now...
<Ahadiel> hustlebird, Why would you want to?
<oompaloompa> wine 'path/to/firefox/.exe'
<hustlebird> shockwave
<Ahadiel> ah
<oompaloompa> nojoints_ what's up?
<hustlebird> got that, but where, terminal?
<oompaloompa> yeah
<oompaloompa> or u can just go to the properties of the exe and st it to run with program wine and just open it
<tuxbu> i d like to add a printer but localhost;631 only  shows  basic printers. What is the name of  the package to have full  list of drivers installed ?
<nojoints_> oompaloompa, I can't see what I'm writing in terminal and my keyboard has changed
<Corpsegrinder> i got it
<oompaloompa> nojoints_ just revert back to the old xorg.conf and try it again
<kondeDrakul> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<monkeyBox> Why does %{LA-F:ENV:MYVAR} not work in apache in ubuntu?
<nojoints_> &
<oompaloompa> nojoints_ if u need to see that bad u can ctrl-alt-f1 for a cli with no gui
<Corpsegrinder> somebody knows how to trace a "ping"
<Corpsegrinder> in terminal
<hustlebird> <rsk>tried in terminal, won't work
<oompaloompa> nojoints_ the keyboard u can just go to system preferences keyboard
<tuxbu> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ompaul> Corpsegrinder, you don't trace pings - please read "man ping" it will tell you what you want to know about ping
<rsk> hustlebird: what dosent work?
<Corpsegrinder> thanks
<Setherd> A fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04 has around 115 updates to be downloaded.  Is there a CD or an easy way to package these updates?
<hustlebird> wine firefoxsetup.exe
<rsk> hustlebird: do you have a file called firefoxsetup.exe in home?
<jacob> oompaloompa, i re-created the script, when i run the script from the terminal it works, but when i run it graphically it doesn't
<Pici> Corpsegrinder: Perhaps you want tracepath.
<oompaloompa> hustlebird: did u put the full path to the file?
<jacob> oompaloompa, do you know how to make it work graphically
<oompaloompa> jacob so run it from the terminal
<hustlebird> may be in the wrong folder, check that
<Jack_Sparrow> Setherd: I make a copy of var/cache/apt/archives and burn it to a cd and move it between installs
<jacob> oompaloompa ok
<joshneedshelp> hi
<Setherd> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<oompaloompa> jacob or look at the script and where it says EXE=yaddayaddayaddayadda take the yaddaa part and make a launcher and paste that into it. . .without the EXE= part
<deloun> Hi I'm searching for the icon on the upper taskbar that is used to show the disconnected state of the network applet in at least 32x32 pixels or svg. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<SleepyHare> Hello. Is there a way to make VNC server (vino) run a script when one connects, and another one on disconnection?
<nojoints_> oompaloompa: i just write sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.confbkp /etc/X11/xorg.conf to replace the file right_
<deloun> I mean the icon of the default ubuntu human theme
<xp_guy> jack_sparrow: YOU FIXED MY COMPUTER U WIN 1337
<Pici> deloun: Try looking in /usr/share/icons/
<oompaloompa> nojoints_yeah if that's what you called it
<joshneedshelp> Can anyone give me some reasons as to why I would not have permission to access a my home folder / external hard drive? I am logged in as an administrator
<deloun> Pici, yeah I searched there, couldn't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: glad to help... now you can work on better drivers when needed
<Pici> deloun: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<xp_guy> yeah it looks like shit right now
<oompaloompa> jacob did that work?
<deloun> Pici, ok np thanks for trying
<micr> Hello all , how can i check if my external hard drive transfering data with full speed of usb2 ?
<tuxbu> i d like to add a printer but localhost;631 only  shows  basic printers. What is the name of  the package to have full  list of drivers installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: Get your card make and model... the max res and h/v refresh rates and then post your xorg.cong to the pastebin for more help
<joel> hi all. trying to upgrade to  ubuntu 7.04, but i get the message "Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Kunde inte sl upp "wine.lowvoice.nl" help anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xp_guy> jack_sparrow: what is the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<rsk> joel: try another mirror
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> joel: You may want to remove any non-official repos from your sources.list, or at least comment them out
<aricz> joel: unknown host
<joel> trying to do it from upgrade manager, can i change mirror there?
<micr> any one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: Time for me to eat... someone will look it over and be able to help..
<xp_guy> thank you
<Pici> joel: You'll need to do it from either directly editing /etc/apt/sources.list or by using synaptic.
<oompaloompa> anybody know how i can get ufs support in ubuntu?
<joel> Pici: how do i do it?
<joel> ok
<nRkiSt> are there any sopcast users here? I'm getting audio but no video.
<oompaloompa> need to pull some stuff off a bsd partition but can't read the effing thing
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Neoxygen> hi hello
<Neoxygen> bonjour
<joel> tnx all!!!
<Neoxygen> il y a des francais ?
<Corpsegrinder> see u all, thanks for all
<oompaloompa> Neoxygen: don't think so
<Pici> !fr | Neoxygen
<ubotu> Neoxygen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neol> just now i did sudo dist-upgrade which updated my kernel and should i remove the old kernel entry from menu.lst... and both the kernel entries are working (new kernel and old kernel).. so should i remove the old kernel entry ?
<zorze> i am still waiting for my new modem to arrive, but i want to thank everone who helped me over last couple weeks, best support forum ever!
<Neoxygen> maybe u can hekp me
<oompaloompa> neol only if u want to
<c01100011> i rebooted and was forced to do a fsck with the root partition mounted read only,  I allowed it to remove a few bad sectors. Dpkg is not working properly now. it complains "parse error in file  /var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 8932:  field name `idtune' must be followed by colon.     Can i reinstall dpkg through apt ?
<SleepyHare> No ideas about VNC, anyone?
<oompaloompa> neol u can keep the old one to fall back on in case something goes weird
<neol> oompaloompa, will that effect my system. ? wat should i do.
<Neoxygen> so i just want to install ut2004
<neol> oompaloompa, ok then i'm not removing the entry. thanks
<Neoxygen> with the dvd
<oompaloompa> neol as long as u have *a* working kernel, u can remove all the other ones and be just fine
<nRkiSt> are there any sopcast users here? I'm getting audio but no video.
<oompaloompa> neol but it's nice to have a just-in-case
<Neoxygen> 2 days on linux only :)
<zorze> sleepyhare - repeat question, maybe i can help
<logreeval> oompaloompa: www.system76.com
<neol> oompaloompa, ok fine keepin it.
<SleepyHare> zorze, Is there a way to make VNC server (vino) run a script when a user connects, and another script on disconnection?
<neol> what does this entry in xorg.conf file do <Section "Extensions"
<neol>         Option "Composite" "Enable" >
<oompaloompa> logreeval: very nice
<oompaloompa> lol
<attunix> Does "sudo aptitude install" require internet? Or is it just "sudo apt-get install" that needs it?
<Pici> attunix: They both need it.
<Ahadiel> attunix, They both do the same thing.
<Pici> attunix: aptitude is just another program to use the apt system
<attunix> Pici: ok. Thanks
<Yo_> can someone please help me installing ubuntu ... i installed a couple of times and all i get is " error loading system " any idea whats wrong ? i did create the swap partition and also the ext3 with the mount point " / " is there anything i might do wrong ?
<attunix> ok
<zorze> sleepyhare- hmm,i have never used that partucular client before
<logreeval> oompaloompa: pretty neat, eh?
<oompaloompa> yeah i'm digging that little mini thing
<c01100011> is      sudo apt-get remove dpkg & apt-get install dpkg     a bad idea ?
<logreeval> oompaloompa: they are pretty affordable as well
<oompaloompa> screams media center at me lol
<neol> can someone tell me what is this entry used in xorg.conf file <Section "Extensions"
<neol>         Option "Composite" "Enable" >
<esra_>  yaa trke bilen yokmu aranzdaa??
<Pici> c01100011: probably.
<amena> I have a problem. I need to login to gnome remotely. any way to do it?
<SleepyHare> zorze, what client? Vino is the default VNC server in Ubuntu, isn`t it?
<erUSUL> amena: use vnc
<Pici> !tr | esra_
<ubotu> esra_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<erUSUL> !vnc | amena
<ubotu> amena: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<c01100011> Pici, is there a better way to repair dpkg after fsck borked it while removing bad sectors ?
<zorze> sleepyhare- i guess, most of my vnc experience is on winblows
<amena> erUSUL: I tried but it does not seem to be enabled while in GDM
<Yo_> can someone please help me installing ubuntu ... i installed a couple of times and all i get is " error loading system " any idea whats wrong ? i did create the swap partition and also the ext3 with the mount point " / " is there anything i might do wrong ?
<Pici> c01100011: You could try reinstalling it
<c01100011> can't reinstall it through apt without removing it
<erUSUL> amena: you can try opennx or X directly
<melsedir> i have a problem in both ubuntu and xubuntu.. after a while both mouse and kboard stop working. i think all programs are running fine (i cant interact with them to see) as i mpd are still playing music, files still downloading. any ideas?
<amena> erUSUL: any helpfull pages or keywords to search?
<SleepyHare> zorze, Anyway.. Another question. Have you tried connecting to Ubuntu with UltraVNC?
<Pici> c01100011: I'm not sure then...
<amena> erUSUL: I am not at that computer, but I have a ssh session right now
<apples1> o...k
<apples1> I'm back to the drawing board.
<steph_16th> hi, anyone knows what package has to be install so I can have sound output? (I made a big cleanup yesterday)
<Yo_> can someone please help me installing ubuntu ... i installed a couple of times and all i get is " error loading system " any idea whats wrong ? i did create the swap partition and also the ext3 with the mount point " / " is there anything i might do wrong ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo_: Are you running a raid setup or multiple drives... are you installing from livecd?
<zorze> sleepyhare- i could probably answer questions related to vnc itself, but my knowledge of how ubunto implements is limited
<apples1> because the fstab editing i did a few minutes ago left my computer vastly unresponsive, untill i deleted the hdb2 entry.
<Yo_> Jack_Sparrow from live cd yes   and yes i dod have multiple drivers
<erUSUL> amena: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/24/Ubuntu-Enabling-remote-Xwindows
<nojoints> oompaloompa; ok got following things that becomes strange after changing the x server display configuration:::: My keyboard becomes american instead of my home country, terminals are not writeable and they are all white and I can't see any text and my second monitor works very slowly
<amena> thanks erUSUL!
<erUSUL> amena: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo_: You need to make sure you are installing grub into the mbr of the boot drive
<Yo_> Jack_Sparrow>
<oompaloompa> nojoints: do glxinfo | grep direct
<Yo_> Jack_Sparrow and how will i make sure ? it doesnt ask me anything
<SleepyHare> zorze, Oh, ok then.. My questions are not particularly about the VNC protocol. It`s just that for some reason I`m having problems with UltraVNC, whereas all works fine with TightVNC and RealVNC, connecting to Ubuntu that is.
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and post me ur xorg.conf
<apples1> oompaloompa: can you help me set up the second hd on my system.
<apples1> ?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: u did this with nvidia-settings right?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; it does render
<oompaloompa> apples1: what do u mean set up?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; yes
<Yo_> Jack_Sparrow i did select and partitioned the right hdd but it doesn load the system from it ... so there is deffenetly something wrong with it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo_: You can use super grub to try and fix it... or you can delete the partitions that you made and tell the installer to use largest free space...
<oompaloompa> nojoints: directrendering is "yes"
<nojoints> oomaloompa; yes, which xorg.conf do you want?
<zorze> sleepyhare- are you using the embedded javaviewer? if not then try that
<oompaloompa> nojoints: the on that nvidia=settings made
<apples1> oompaloompa: like i had my secondary hd running a few days ago, but now it won' mount at all, it gives me an error.
<oompaloompa> apples1: what's the error message?
<XLV> anyone here using freenx? does it solve the copy and paste issue? i even installed autocutsel, it wont help
<SleepyHare> zorze, the embedded javaviewer?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; seems like a problem becouse it's dissapears -.-
<micr> Could any one can tell me how can i measure hardrive transfer speed ?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: the file disappears?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: that would be because u replacd it with the backup remember?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; no but it changes to the one that is xorg.conf
<XLV> micr, hdparm -tT /dev/hda eg
<micr> XLV: thanks
<oompaloompa> nojoints: yes it's supposed to
<oompaloompa> nojoints: or else the settings wouldn't stick
<nojoints> oompaloompa; I got two backups, the one that nvidia-settings does AND another one I named myself
<oompaloompa> nojoints: post the xorg.conf that nvidia-settings creates
<xp_guy> so how would i go about loading ubuntu onto my laptop if the xserver fails before the live cd loads
<apples1> oompaloompa: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2, missing codepage or other error
<Yo_> Jack_Sparrow i will try to install ubuntu again but only with one hdd atttached
<Yo_> ups ;)
<Yo_> thanks
<zorze> sleepyhare- http://www.uvnc.com/features/javaviewer.html
<nojoints> oompaloompa; but the one nvidia-settings did removes itself somehow and becomes the one I named myself
<micr> XLV: and what about write speed ?
<oompaloompa> apples1: could u post ur /etc/fstab to the pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp_guy: You can use the alt cd or hit F6 at the first screen and try different options linke noapic
<oompaloompa> nojoints: huh?
<nojoints> oompaloompa; well I don't really get it either..
<xp_guy> jack: what is the alt cd and how do i get it
<illriginal> Anyone know if it's safe to do the latest update on Feisty Fawn? With NVidia drivers?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: or try running fsck on the drive. . .
<oompaloompa> illriginal: i did it and my drivers still work. . .
<oompaloompa> nojoints: my bad that wasn't meant for you
<XLV> micr, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Benchmark xfbsuite
<SleepyHare> zorze, it`s embedded in UltaVNC-server, I don`t have that, since my server is Ubuntu.
<nojoints> oompaloompa; kk -.- =p
<illriginal> ok gonna attempt to update <,< im scared >.>
<zorze> sleepyhare- ah, so both server and client are ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> illriginal: I suggest a quick backup
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oompaloompa> nojoints: so have u tried telling nvidia-settings to save to , say, /home/urname/xorg.conf
<banyunet> jklhjkljgjkhgfjg
<apples1> oompaloompa: done
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and then doing sudo cp /home/urname/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<apples1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34314/
<micr> XLV: ok
<oompaloompa> apples1: is this an external drive?
<Goooner> Broadcom: the bcm43xx driver is now shipped with ubuntu. You need firmware and can get it with the script: /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh (which is provided by the bcm43xx-fwcutter package).
<apples1> oompaloompa: no internal IDE jfs with 39.6 gb mem
<oompaloompa> nojoints: if it doesn't work right again, post ur xorg.conf
<SleepyHare> zorze, Nope, the client is Win2k
<Goooner> How do I get the firmware? I dont get it.
<oompaloompa> apples1: k
<lnx> how i can cancel Gnome windows minimize effect ?
<xp_guy> what is the ubuntu alt cd
<nojoints> oompaloompa; no idea what you just ment
<badpenguin86> Anyone know if upgrading my kernel with screw with my bcm43xx driver?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: when u cp the xorg.conf that nvidia made to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astro76> Goooner, normally you would just install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter and it downloads the file from somewhere, but that somewhere is no longer working in Fiesty
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and restart x, if it doesn't work right, paste the xorg.conf that nvidia made
<Goooner> You also having problems with bcm43xx, badpenguin86?
<astro76> Goooner, you can use this package instead: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<oompaloompa> nojoints: to the pastebin
<astro76> badpenguin86, it shouldn't
<nojoints> oompaloompa; I will save the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to another place if it fluxx again
<oompaloompa> k
<Goooner> astro76: So that is a firmware pack?
<ToddED1> hey guys... how do i get that OSX-like dock?
<apples1> oompaloompa: there was origanally no entry for hdb2(thats the partition) but someone had me put it in, and i added something to it, and my cpu started freezing. so it's back to the way it was(it wouldn't mount before either...
<xtknight> badpenguin86, if you are using bcm43xx from the kernel, no
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i just wanna look at the conf file and see if nvidia-settings borked something
<astro76> Goooner, the package from cafuego contains the actual firmware already extracted, so just install it and you're ready
<oompaloompa> ToddED1: u could try avant window navigator
<Goooner> cool. 'll try it
<oompaloompa> ToddED1: it's pretty slick
<oompaloompa> ToddED1: so is kiba-dock
<winwinwin> if I am going to make an Google Adsense company, how can I track Fraud Click and Fraud Impressions ?
<oompaloompa> apples1: right
<oompaloompa> apples1: have u run fsck on the drive?
<apples1> oompaloompa: ???
<oompaloompa> the partition, rather
<ToddED1> thanks oompaloompa
<oompaloompa> ToddED1: no prob
<Yo_> hows ubuntu dealing with the windows games now?
<lnx> how i can cancel the METACITY windows minimize effect ?
<micr> XLV: thanks for reference (by the way gentoo's wiki is down) but may be you have some pointers to next q : how can i ensure if my external hd works with usb2 high speed ?
<oompaloompa> apples1: run fsck /dev/<drive>
<oompaloompa> apples1: dev/hda1 right?
<aliencoder> #nicsetup
<Goooner> astro76: Okay, used wget command, got it down. Does that mean it is installed in correct lib?
<apples1> oompaloompa: hdbX
<apples1> X being either 1 or 2
<oompaloompa> it checks the file system to see if it's borken and attempts to fix it
<astro76> astro76, if you just downloaded it you'll need to install it with dpkg -i file.deb
<XLV> micr, well, usb1.1 is only 12Mbit/s, usb2 is 480MBit/s, transfer a large file and time it, if its 1MB/s or lower is usb1.1m if more or lots more usb2
<Frogzoo> B//quit
<oompaloompa> apples1: so run fsck on the partition ur tryin to mount
<oompaloompa> and see if that fixes the problem
<Squee> Does anyone know of a good free CD burning program that can open .ISOs?
<oompaloompa> Squee: gnomebaker
<oompaloompa> Squee: or k3b
<oompaloompa> Squee: both are pretty excellent
<Squee> thanks, oompaloompa
<oompaloompa> Squee: sure
<Lappy> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oompaloompa> apples1: u get that?
<Lappy> !unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xIke> what's the setting in /boot/grbu/menu.list to not show the menu on startup?
<Lappy> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<lnx> how i can cancel the METACITY windows minimize effect ?
<micr> XLV:  ok . From you knowledge xfbsuite can provide more accurate answer to my question ?
<apples1> oompaloompa: i get an error
<oompaloompa> apples1: what is it?
<apples1> oompaloompa: the superblock is corrupt, cannot be read or isn't describing the right filesystem
<nojoints> oompaloompa; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34315/
<XLV> micr, never used it, generally you got to search for linux hdd benchmarks
<oompaloompa> apples1: dang
<Lappy> how can i let archive manager read .rar files?
<micr> XLV:  ok , great , Thank you.
<zorze> sleepyhare- vnc clients are pretty good with connecting with other vnc programs (like using ultravnc client to connect to a vino server) but vino is pretty limited at this time. I am no expert on ubuntu so maybe the easiest solution would be to try out a different client on your win2k system.
<finalbeta> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lappy> !archive-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> already did that finalbeta..
<finalbeta> then you have your answer
<apples1> apples_: i think the superblock is dead.
<nojoints> oompaloompa; what I want it to do is work as 1 screen but games should not become widescreen
<apples1> oompaloompa: i think the superblock is dead
<oompaloompa> apples1: u can try fsck -p
<SleepyHare> zorze, Well, I`m doing that already.
<oompaloompa> apples1: which tries to automatically repair everything
<oompaloompa> apples1: that is marked as 'bad'
<Lappy> oh i misread it finalbeta .... stupid of nme
<oompaloompa> nojoints: yeah i know
<oompaloompa> nojoints: mine is set up like that
<oompaloompa> nojoints: hold on a sec
<nojoints> oompaloompa; okok
<broman> ...the number zero came from the Mayans....
<brohken> does anyone know how i can get into a command line when starting up ubuntu. X completely died on me and just goes to  a blank screen
<apples1> oompaloompa: new error
<apples1> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<apples1> fsck: fsck.jfs: not found
<apples1> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.jfs for /dev/hdb2
<oompaloompa> brokhen: try ctrl-alt-<F1 thru F6>
<brohken> oompaloompa i  did. nothing
<oompaloompa> brohken: dang
<oompaloompa> brohken: hold on a sec
<brohken> this install has been a nightmare.
<brohken> k
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> does anyone know where I can find a mirror for the latest version of Exaile?  it seems that exaile.org is down and the repos have an older version
<stefg> brohken: there's a singfle mode (rescue mode) in the boot menu.
<apples1> oompaloompa: hold on a sec
<aliencoder> brohken during boot time do you get failsafe
<brohken> stefg how do i get into it/
<zorze> sleepyhare- try installing ultravnc server with wine on the ubuntu computer http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<oompaloompa> apples1: u got got jfsutils installed?
<Ruri_Himura> hi
<apples1> oompaloompa: new problem =P there is no entry for jfs in the defult options for storage. is that a problem?
<apples1> and idk
<aaisen> anyone here know what is up with regionset and dvdcss?  I have a rpc-2 dvd from matshita, and cannot play dvd's on it, even with decss properly installed.  my regionset output is this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34316/plain/  Is the region my problem?  If so, why does it say 0xFF?
<stefg> brohken: press esc at boot time, you'll get a menu
<Ruri_Himura> I have a trouble in feisty amd64; I have this when i boot the system: cannot access the hardware clock and recovering schroot sessions... no more... I have thisproblem in recovery mode too.. so I can`t login as root to solve this; reading I found that doing mv /etc/rcS.d/S18hwclockfirst.sh /etc/rcS.d/S26hwclockfirst.sh can fix that but using a live cd i don`t found hwclockfirst.sh on my installation
<oompaloompa> apples1: if not, in synaptic search jfs and install jfsutils
<broman> Hi Ruri
<brohken> ok hold
<zorze> sleepyhare- i hear that ultravnc works pretty good through wine, though i have never used myself
<apples1> oompaloompa: one step ahead of you =P
<oompaloompa> apples1: lol
<apples1> oompaloompa: but it read it before... did my iinstalation fail?
<oompaloompa> apples1: i dunno, man
<Ruri_Himura> hi broman
<wIDEoN200> hi
<oompaloompa> nojoints: i'm still working on it, man
<collision4> is it possible to create a partition on a FreeBSD disk for ubuntu without removing the freebsd data?
<collision4> using the live cd
<nojoints> oompaloompa kk
<fredrik_> Hello. I'm having problems with getting the iwlwifi drivers to work.
<broman> Ruri... I am here for help also...
<wIDEoN200> i just got a server with ubuntu on ad i need a doc on how to set up
<fredrik_> I have tried this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095
<IntuitiveNipple> After installing hal from feisty-backports, Several hal errors are occurring because of "symbol not found" - anyone else had this issue, know of a solution or debug method?
<SleepyHare> zorze, Ah, thanks for the tip. I`ll try vnc4server meanwhile..
<fredrik_> I receive no errors from it, and the modules load successfully but i cannot find a wlan0 device
<khamael> is there a program to configure creative live! cam notebook pro webcams?
<astro76> wIDEoN200, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Masticore> Whats happend to ubuntuguide.org?
<apples1> oompaloompa: ok, it wasn't insalled
<juice> anyone have problem posting with webboard?
<stefg> !webcam | khamael
<ubotu> khamael: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oompaloompa> apples1: now how're things?
<aaisen> anyone here know what is up with regionset and dvdcss?  I have a rpc-2 dvd from matshita, and cannot play dvd's on it, even with decss properly installed.  my regionset output is this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34316/plain/  Is the region my problem?  If so, why does it say 0xFF?
<oompaloompa> nojoints: dude i don't get it, that looks like it should work perfectly. . .
<yugi> Hey
<wIDEoN200> anyone help
<zorze> sleepyhare- you could also just use the ubuntu live cd to run vino off of a local machine to access the server, but that would be impractical for frequent use
<nojoints> oomaloompa; then it's extremely strange then -.-
<astro76> wIDEoN200, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<khamael> stefg: been there. it says nothing on how to set colors or flip the image when using amsn
<fysa> Will the 7.04 installer let me install onto a pre-existing RAID?
<fysa> w/LVM?
<astro76> fysa, you need the alternate cd
<illriginal> how long does it normally take to make a back up?
<apples1> oompaloompa: now re-run the commands?
<wolferine> morning
<fysa> even if I can mount the RAID in the GUI before running installer?
<wolferine> illriginal, there is no 'normal' amount of time
<badpenguin86> How big is a kernal update usually?
<illriginal> Using Simple Back, how long does it take to complete a back up?
<oompaloompa> yeah do fsck -p on it again
<brohken> awesome... ok guys. when i install the nvidia driver, how should the xorg.conf file look?      driver "nvidia" OR driver "nv"
<nojoints> oompaloompa; well brb gotta switch the channel
<wolferine> illriginal, no one person would have the same setup as another, so there would be no set 'time limit'
<astro76> brohken, the restricted 3d driver is nvidia
<CapIno> which software exept Limewire will you recommend for Ubuntu?
<stefg> fysa: you need the alternate install
<fysa> thanks
<aaisen> anyone here know what is up with regionset and dvdcss?  I have a rpc-2 dvd from matshita, and cannot play dvd's on it, even with decss properly installed.  my regionset output is this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34316/plain/  Is the region my problem?  If so, why does it say 0xFF?
<Lamego> CapIno, frostwire
<brohken> astro, it is broken right now. doesnt seem to want to use anything except vesa
<illriginal> wolferine, im sorry, the "SImple Backup" program doesn't tell you it's process, so I'm not sure if it was just a simple save of a file or what >.>
<apples1> oompaloompa: says filesytem is clean..i'm going to try to mount it again.
<SleepyHare> zorze, I don`t get the livis cd scheme at all..
<oompaloompa> apples1: awesoem that's what we're looking for
<oompaloompa> apples1: i thnk you were trying to mount a jfs without the appropriate "driver" so it was being looked at as a bad ext2 superblock. . .
<wolferine> CapIno, google 'ubuntu guide'
<else-> can anybody recommend a password manager?
<Lamego> else-, keeppassx
<apples1> oompaloompa: woot! and yhea, i think your right. idk, but thanks man
<oompaloompa> pantera rocks
<oompaloompa> apples1: no problem, dude
<oompaloompa> apples1: u add it to your fstab so it mounts on boot?
<Lamego> i mean: keepassx
<fredrik_> No ideas anyone?
<else-> thanks!
<wolferine> !ask | fredrik_
<ubotu> fredrik_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<niuq> how can i install amarok's support for mp3?
<trond> hi channel. I'm reinstalling ubuntu to have more than one partition (and to completely remove windows). my disk is 80gb, what would you all suggest as a good partition scheme?
<wolferine> trond, well, I personally put /home on another partition
<Laeelin> does anyone know where bind saves it's log files? .. its not failing to start, and I need to figure out why :)
<wolferine> trond, so you could go 40/40
<trond> wolferine, so would I. how large would you suggest that partition to be?
<wolferine> Laeelin, in /var/log ?
<boubbin> how to manage mountpoints ?
<trond> wolferine, and some for the swap and some for the boot?
<wolferine> boubbin, man mount + /etc/fstab
<fredrik_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boubbin> wolferine with gui perhaps ?
<fredrik_> !ask I'm having problems with getting the iwlwifi drivers to work.
<fredrik_> I have tried this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095
<fredrik_> I receive no errors from it, and the modules load successfully but i cannot find a wlan0 device
<wolferine> trond, sure, if you want, i am sure you will have to do a SWAP, same size as RAM
<ZeroXR> Does anyone use AWN? I am having some issues with compiling where my properties menu doesn't exist (according to the verbose from Terminal)
<niuq> how can i install amarok's support for mp3?
<Lamego> ZeroXR, avant windows manager ?
<trond> wolferine, this is a laptop and I am also running apache on it for development. Would you make a partition for /var ? or maybe move all developsites to /home maybe?
<aaisen> anyone here know what is up with regionset and dvdcss?  I have a rpc-2 dvd from matshita, and cannot play dvd's on it, even with decss properly installed.  my regionset output is this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34316/plain/  Is the region my problem?  If so, why does it say 0xFF?
<wolferine> niuq, google 'ubuntu guide'
<s> hi all
<ZeroXR> Lamego: It's an OS X style window list
<zorze> sleepyhare- if possible, it would be much easier to install ubuntu on a local machine, or dual boot to use as a client machine to interact with your vino server. That would be a drastic measure, but if you have use for installing ubuntu on another machine anyway it would would certainly solve the problem
<niuq> wolferine, ubuntu guide?
<Lamego> Zee1ot, you can get a compiled package for it from getdeb
<Goooner> What is the 'sudo' command?
<Lamego> ops, was ZeroXR
<wolferine> trond, you can do as many partitions as you like, its upto you
<brohken> Goooner it gives you root
<wolferine> trond, but you dont have to over do it :)
<Goooner> Oh
<trond> wolferine, hehe.. but as you said: 40gb for the home should do wonders.
<astro76> trond, I have my 80gb laptop partitioned as 12 GB /, 2GB swap, 512MB /temp, 3GB /var, the rest /home
<tech404> I just did a fresh install and when grub starts up it just prints it's name over and over again. My screen just says grub 16 times accross and 25 times down. Any ideas? I have never seen this before. I have tried the install twice
<ZeroXR> Lamego, I am trying to build from source due to the new features in the current
<lloyd__> Hello, Is there a way to make it so my NTFS partition stays mounted when I shut down and turn on my PC? So that I don't always have to remount it every time I reboot?
<Goooner> And the wget? Is that a package manager? If I include a line with URL, will 'wget' install the source for me?
<brohken> Goooner will let you do things you need a password to. if you want to stay root you can use the command "sudo bash"
<Lamego> ZeroXR, its the current version
<wolferine> trond, yeah, matters, I found that after I installed a lot of apps, my / needed to be doubled in size
<TheDukeNY> is there a way to extend my desktop onto an external monitor with my s-video?
<wolferine> so I ensure I give is sufficient space, then /home gets the rest
<wolferine> outside the SWAP
<trond> astro76, sounds like good plan...
<gan1> i am not able to enable desktop effects..
<trond> wolferine, right.. so 20 to / 3 to /swap and the rest to /home wouldn't be such a bad idea either?
<brohken> can someone please help me install my nvidia card. i am so lost. i can't do it using the guide online
<brohken> arggg
<wolferine> trond, it will matter what you want to do in the future,
<wolferine> i dont want to lose whats in my /home
<oompaloompa> gan1: this could turn into a long conversation :-)
<zorze> gan1- those are experimental, they don't work on my machine either
<wolferine> the rest of the system is fine to format/reinstall, if I need to
<SleepyHare> zorze, Ah, the client machine... No, that`s not the point. I need my sever to be accessible from any system. Like, I have no problem using VNC from my palm handheld via gprs.
<wolferine> brohken, edgy or feisty?
<oompaloompa> a separate /home is definitely the way to go
<astro76> trond, how much ram do you have?
<lloyd__> Hello, Is there a way to make it so my NTFS partition stays mounted when I shut down and turn on my PC? So that I don't always have to remount it every time I reboot?
<wolferine> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic | AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ 2216.534 MHz | Mem: 665/3116M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 1148G Free: 397G | Bogomips: 4435.79 | Screen Res: 2960x1050 | Procs: 176 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 3.74G Out: 2.99G
<gan1> oompaloompa:then is it possible to install beryl??
<TheDukeNY> is there a way to extend my desktop onto an external monitor with my s-video?
<oompaloompa> gan1: sure
<trond> wolferine, heard on the linuxactionshow that the guy did this with /home, so thats why I am reinstalling and I also had windows on this machine so I'm removing it. I'll try and install WMware (player ( server)) to maybe run windows under it.
<Goooner> And the wget? Is that a package manager? If I include a line with URL, will 'wget' install the source for me?
<dhuid> everytime I try to install the drives for Geforce BFG the system crashes after restart
<oompaloompa> gan1: i assume your video card drivers are installed and working?
<aaisen> anyone here know what is up with regionset and dvdcss?  I have a rpc-2 dvd from matshita, and cannot play dvd's on it, even with decss properly installed.  my regionset output is this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34316/plain/  Is the region my problem?  If so, why does it say 0xFF?
<astro76> Goooner, wget just downloads
<illriginal> Simple Back Up does not work...
<wolferine> trond, 100% linux is the best OS solution, eva
<micr> gan1 : try on #beryl , those guys are wizards :)
<mailavj> i have compiz installed in fiesty fawn, i want to try beryl . how can  i disable compiz and install beryk
<kaveh> hi all\
<mailavj> beryl
<tech404> lloyd__: no... why would you want to?
<Goooner> astro76: Oh. So how do I install the firmware? Sorry, Im very new to Linux
<wolferine> brohken, someone is offering help....
<kaveh> howcan i makewlan0 up at boot time?
<kaveh> howcan i make wlan0 up at boot time?
<wolferine> mailavj, sudo aptitude install beryl
<astro76> Goooner, the .deb from cafuego?  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gan1> oompaloompa:i installed xorg files..but not able to run ati.run file..
<trond> wolferine, I totally agree... I'm off windows, except at work since I have to create things in VS2005.net.
<lloyd__> tech404 because I have a NTFS partition from my old windows install and have important files on it, and instead of backing it up, I just noticed that Ubuntu can mount the NTFS partition (It has no operating system on it)
<mailavj> wolferine : will it disable compiz or will it affect any compiz settings
<kaveh> ?
<wolferine> trond, you will learn so much
<brohken> wolferine, sorry i am trying to use Envy
<Goooner> astro76: Oh, so a depack is not like unrar? It unpackes to the correct location? Where the firmware is stored?
<oompaloompa> gan1: there's no package for fglrx in synaptic?
<brohken> wolferine im using 704
<wolferine> mailavj, ask more specific question in #ubuntu-effects
<mailavj> okay
<abowen> having trouble installing on a legacy system.  I have to switch to 800x600 and boot the live cd in safe graffics mode to get it to work.  But when I try to start the system up the black screen melts and i get nothing but a white screen
<lloyd__> tech404: And I have put a VM ware hard drive image on it
<mailavj> thanks
<wolferine> brohken, did you enable the driver in the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<astro76> Goooner, dpkg is part of the package management system
<brohken> wolferine, let me see if this works. the driver doesnt come up in restricted river's manager
<Goooner> astro76: Thanks, THINK I can manage now =)
<zorze> sleepyhare- i guess your best bet would be to keep looking for a vnc client that works well with vino, can't really give any advice on that though. If you haven't done so already i'd still start out by attempting to connect to the server with another ubunto computer, just to make sure that the server is set up correctly and is not the source of the problem.
<astro76> !apt | Goooner
<ubotu> Goooner: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tech404> lloyd__: so your asking about it mounting it automagicly instead of doing it by hand?
<lloyd__> tech404: Yes
<wolferine> brohken, so it doesnt work (restricted driver manager) ?
<kaveh> howcan i make wlan0 up at boot time?
<kaveh> any one?
<trond> wolferine, well. I've been running feisty for quite some time, so it's no problem. I'm a true Linux converter for some time now, just wanted to totally remove windows and maybe run it through wmware.
<tech404> lloyd__: you will need to change /etc/fstab... do a google search
<JarG0n> how do I view a list of hard drive permissions?
<illriginal> Anyone know why "Simple Back Up" does not back up my files?...
<wolferine> trond, you will forget windows entirely :)
<lloyd__> tech404: Thank you
<abowen> having install problems, screen turns white and does nothing
<kaveh> any one?
<brohken> worksss!!!!!
<wolferine> abowen, installing from command line?
<brohken> i love ENVY
<gan1> oompaloompa:installing fglrx-control
<wolferine> brohken, there yo go
<brohken> wolferine omg, i've been trying this for days
<wolferine> brohken, direct the rest of the questions to #ubuntu-effects, they can help you have some more fun :)
<tech404> kaveh: auto wlan
<abowen> wolferine, in general.  I have to change from VGA to 800x600 to get it to work, then when I remove the livecd and boot up, the screen turns white and does nothing
<Rabbitbunny> do I need to keep tftpd running for the entire network install?
<kaveh> tech404, thanks
<trond> would anyone suggest to go for getsy now or continue using feisty when reinstalling?
<wolferine> abowen, at what portion of the boot sequence do you see a white screen?
<tech404> kaveh:  you will need to add auto wlan1 to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<thadeus> hi
<kaveh> tech404, in termial?
<astro76> trond, stick with feisty
<wolferine> trond, its only 2 months away from release
<thadeus> is there someone here who use code::blocks ??
<foo-darthturtle> install problem - installed LAMP server, decided better to start with desktop, on reinstall only DNS server & LAMP server are options - 7.04 gutsy gibbon .iso
<abowen> wolferine, as soon at the kernel begins to boot
<tech404> kaveh: or wlan0 rather
<kaveh> tech404, thanks alot
<trond> astro76, ok... that's what I thought too.
<Laeelin> bind9 isnt starting ( * Starting domain name service... bind [fail] ).. when I try to start it i get no error message, and no messages in the log files...
<wolferine> abowen, i think i missed abit of the question, thought your issue was an install problem
<JarG0n> when I click on a drive in Nautilus, I get the following: "Cannot mount volume.  You are not privileged to mount this volume."  Any suggestions?
<Laeelin> anyone able to give me somewhere to look? (i just tried a complete removal and reinstall)
<JarG0n> It's an external USB drive
<kaveh> tech404, it has it
<tech404> kaveh:  open terminal type sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces then add auto wlan0
<abowen> wolferine, oh.  Well it kinda is.  I can get it to install, but not work after that
<wolferine> Laeelin, did you check dmesg for errors?
<kaveh> tech404, it has it
<Ruri_Himura> niuq, install libxine-extracodecs
<wolferine> abowen, i meant software install, not the entire OS
<micr> JarG0n : try #sudo nautilus
<tech404> kaveh: then it is setup
<abowen> wolferine, no prob.
<tech404> you could also add allow-hotplug wlan0
<Laeelin> wolferine: yes
<niuq> Ruri_Himura, ok
<micr> JarG0n : dose it helps ?
<kaveh> thanksi restart
<wolferine> Laeelin, seems kinda odd
<gan1> oompaloompa:i have installed fglrx-control and fglrx-kernel-control..how to install ati driver??
<wolferine> Laeelin, you changed a config file or something?
<JarG0n> micr> It probably will, but I'm trying to resolve the access issue I"m having.
<Laeelin> wolferine: in fact the only file in the log folder that updates is the auth.log recording the command
<Laeelin> no, trying to set it up for the first time
<wolferine> what documentation are you using?
<JarG0n> micr> do you know the name of the file to edit with nano ?  I forgot.
<else-> Laeelin, so install restricted-manager
<abowen> Having OS install problems.  Screen goes white after install on boot
<brohken> does anyone know how i can get the sound working on my laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: are you trying to run beryl?
<wolferine> abowen, you should give me detail please
<wolferine> brohken, turn it up :)
<brohken> i think someone mentioned to use alsa soemthing before?
<brohken> wolferine haha
<brohken> wolferine seriously, any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wolferine> brohken, some times its that simple :)
<brohken> hehe its not this time
<brohken> im playing an audio file. not working
<kazzmir> I pressed some button and my gimp window went away( it didnt close )
<wolferine> brohken, check that link above :)
<kazzmir> how do i get a list of open windows or whatever in metacity?
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: ok, what audio file?
<brohken> IndyGunFreak it's just an mp3
<wolferine> kazzmir, is it on the task bar, at the bottom of the screen?
<krang> Hey, i just tried to dd a DVD, but the file came out 1.2MB in size. I assume that was copy protection, how can I get round it?
<kazzmir> no
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: do you have the codecs installed?
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3 | brohken
<gan1> oompaloompa:i have installed fglrx-control and fglrx-kernel-control..how to install ati driver??
<ubotu> brohken: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazzmir> i saw it do some minimize animation and now i cant find it
<wolferine> kazzmir, sudo ps -A | grep gimp
<wolferine> kazzmir, is it listed?
<kazzmir> yea its 20772
<|doorsman> i've remarked that some downloads or factured to my isp they are quite small (30-40 Megs a days) but i was wondering if it's zw that is puttin' himself up-to-date or if i should look elsewhere?
<abowen> wolferine, ok.  I have an old legacy system PIII with 64ram.  I can use an alternate cd to install and it works.  However, I have to change from VGA to 800x600 before I ever see anything or can even install to begin with.  Then after I remove the cd and begin to use the system for the first time, after the kernel begins to uncompress, I get the melting black to white screen and nothing else
<wolferine> ok, ctrl-alt-tab, to cycle windows?
<illriginal> Can someone help me with backin up my system... seems like "Simple Back Up" program does not want to back up system...
<dgeorge> hello all, does anyone know a good rss program....
<niuq> Ruri_Himura, Thank you!
<hustlebird> anyone ever have success installing shockwave in wine?
<kazzmir> doesnt show up
<niuq> Ruri_Himura, it worked
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: can you boot in safe mode to a CLI, or have you tried?
<Rabbitbunny> abowen, reconfigure xserver
<wolferine> kazzmir, you have beryl turned on?
<kazzmir> no
<gan1> ubotu:i have installed fglrx-control and fglrx-kernel-control..how to install ati driver??
<wolferine> compwiz?
<oompaloompa> gan1: install xorg-driver-fglrx
<kazzmir> do you know how to switch from metacity to icewm easily?
<JarG0n> fstab !!
<SleepyHare> zorze, The server works okay, I`ve stated earlier, that I can connect with TightVNC (I`m using it instead of Ultra now). And I`ve connected with Ubuntu clients.
<kazzmir> i hate metacity :p
<abowen> IndyGunFreak and Rabbitbunny I would, but I don't even get a CL
<dgeorge> anyone around...?
<wolferine> i never use icewm
<brohken> IndyGunFreak can i install vlc to test if this is a codec issue? i believe vlc uses its own codecs
<oompaloompa> gan1: and linux-restricted-modules-<ur kernel>
<wolferine> !ask | dgeorge
<kazzmir> i mean just how to switch window managers in general
<ubotu> dgeorge: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hustlebird> anyone ever have success installing shockwave in wine?
<kazzmir> is it a simple matter of editing .xinitrc ?
<oompaloompa> gan1: then restart x
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: one of your menu entries in grub,s hould be to start ubuntu in "safe" mode.. that a CLI
<trond> does this sound ok as a partition plan: / = 20g, /swap = 3gb (I got 1,5 gb ram), /boot = 3gb /home = 54gb
<oompaloompa> gan1: oh and make sure u eneble ati driver in restricted modules manager
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: sure if you want, but VLC will need the codecs also.
<wolferine> abowen, no ideas, sorry
<abowen> wolferine, is ok
<dgeorge> I am just wondering for a rss feed program thats out there
<brohken> IndyGunFreak, gotcha. ill try now then
<hustlebird> anyone ever have success installing shockwave in wine?
<wolferine> troubled, you can even do less in SWAP
<vocx> trond, you do not need /boot more than 100 MB. Where did you see you needed more?
<Esteth> Hey all. Does anyone know where i can find a gstreamer codec/plugin/whatever for M4A files?
<wolferine> and maybe do 30GB in /
<dgeorge> I need one with a sound alert fuction
<gan1> oompaloompa:k.. i ll try...
<XLV> anyone, about the copy and paste issue of vnc? if i use X over ssh, or x11vnc, is the problem solved?
<astro76> trond, 1.5GB swap would be more than enough and you could still hibernate
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, I don't ever get to a place where I can enter anything.  It goes white from the beginning, unless I'm missing some step.  It counts down from 2 to 0 then loads the kernel then goes white
<|doorsman> someone can help ?
<wolferine> hustlebird, ask in #winehq, check the topic with compatible programs with wine
<trond> astro76, ok...
<vocx> !someone | |doorsman
<ubotu> |doorsman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hustlebird> thank try there
<trond> vocx, right. so 100mb or 200mb maybe... just to be on the safe side?
<wolferine> !ask | |doorsman
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: when it starts that countdown, hit escape quickly.. then you'll get two menu options... choose "boot in safe mode", which is CLI.. if that doesn't work, this could be problematic
<ubotu> |doorsman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|doorsman> i've remarked that some downloads or factured to my isp they are quite small (30-40 Megs a days) but i was wondering if it's zw that is puttin' himself up-to-date or if i should look elsewhere?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, hang on, I
<Jim-Reaper> hi all
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, hang on, I'll try it again
<wolferine> |doorsman, is your native tongue english?
<Jim-Reaper> well that seemed to work
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok...
<|doorsman> wolferine nope
<wolferine> hey Jim-Reaper
<Jim-Reaper> :)
<oompaloompa> how do i umount a volume by UUID?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, if he only has ubuntu on that computer the grub menu maybe hidden,  he might hve to hit esc right after the bios info screen, or even while
<wolferine> |doorsman, ! two letter country code, example: !es
<Seveas> oompaloompa, umount /dev/dist/by-id/uuid_here
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, ok I have 3 options ker, recovery, and memtest
<vocx> trond, /boot hold the Linux kernel and the boot loader. Each kernel needs like 15 MB. Unless you are using 100 kernels you do need 3 GB. Yes use 200 MB if you wish. Make it a ext2 partition.
<Seveas> /dev/disk of course...
<oompaloompa> Seveas: thanks, dude
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i just told him that
* bruenig is disappointed in |doorsman 
<|doorsman> !cf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: choose redcovery.. that should boot you to a CLI
<astro76> |doorsman, french?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I meant he won'T see a count down
<wolferine> that would be fr :P
<|doorsman> astro76 yes
<astro76> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wolferine> bonjour :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: no, ifyou only have ubuntu, it will give you a countdown, at least it always has for me.
<|doorsman> bruenig why?
<IndyGunFreak> you have to hit esc to see grub.
<|doorsman> allo wolferine
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, ahhh genius I have a CLI
<MrVince> install question.  I have an older p2 300Mhz with 128MB memory.  Anyway, the cdrom on the pc is old and can only read 650MB discs.  However, the pc can boot off the cd and get to the installation menu.  However, when trying to run any of the functionailty from the menu, my PC freezes.  Long story short:  I have extracted all the files from the .iso into a secondary drive and would like to boot from taht using the install cd.  H
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, what do you suggest now?
<bruenig> |doorsman, jumping ship?
* Pelo makes a note, de-voice IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok, there's a command you need to run, let me find it.
<|doorsman> bruenig no
<Goooner> astro76: Thank you very much! The firmware did the trick!
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: whats thsat command to reconfigure X?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo dpkg?
<IndyGunFreak> somethbing
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Rabbitbunny> how do I scroll at the CLI? i want to read the dmesg that just flew by.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> damn bot
<bruenig> !sorry | Pelo
<sakra> IndyGunFreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Pelo: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: run that command pelo just mentioned, and you need to choose the vesa driver
<Rabbitbunny> abowen: When you get to the part where you can choose the resolutions it will use, space selects/deselects
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, give me a sec
<nojoints> oompaloompa; have you written anything since I was gone?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: lol, you can take all day if you want..lol
<bruenig> !hi | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wolferine> Rabbitbunny, pipe it into less 'command | less'
<oompaloompa> nojoints: no i've been tryin to umount my freakin ntfs drive so i can wipe it lol
* Pelo chains IndyGunFreak  to his desk to make sure he's there all day to help abowen  if it goes that far
<Ruri_Himura> ok niuq
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: all day?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, well I just realized that I only have a server install so I have yet to intall xorg
<aryr100> ? is it possible to make a ubuntu edition with all 3 infaces (gnome,kde&xfce) with a choose @ install of which one ?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, just lift the leg of the desk up, you'll figure it out
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: lol
<nojoints> oompaloompa; okok
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: :)
<oompaloompa> nojoints: and i dunno what's wrong with it it looks fine to me
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: why do you only hav ea server install?
<astro76> aryr100, sure after you install ubuntu, install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> yep reconfigureing a non installed x will pretty much take all day
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: maybe a weekend...lol
<oompaloompa> nojoints: repost the link to your paste and ask around some more, i'm sorry i couldn't help you more
<bruenig> aryr100, you would probably need to do a net install to be able to do that
<nojoints> oompaloompa well then it's very strange
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, you remember benn1234? His flash worked but it stopped working when he rebooted the PC. He ended up purging Firefox.
<astro76> aryr100, oh sorry misread question
<bruenig> aryr100, or a dvd, I don't think a cd would hold them all even though they are mostly redundant
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, the system's a POS and I wanted to go as minimal as possible. so I did a server install and was going to build up from there
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: yeah, i remember
<Pelo> vocx,  we remember been from last night, we spent 3 hrs with him getting him to add 4 lines to his grub menu.list
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok.. but personally, i'd have just downloaded xubuntu, unless you need the server functions.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<aryr100> kk there is a slackware spinoff that ask if you want gnome or kde @ install a window pops up
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, Pelo hooray!
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: whats the system specs of your PC?
<Noiano> hi everbody
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: my 3yr old nephew has a better attention span than he does.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  so do my goldfishes
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, I tried that, but got the white screen of death, but I might be able to fix it now Idunno.  Ahhh its a Jetta PIII 64 mem
<IndyGunFreak> one minute he's discussing a grub problem, next sentence, he's asking you why he can't mount ntfs.
<Noiano> I would like to have a command line ubuntu and I want to delete gnome and all it's related...which package should I remove?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: that should run xubuntu., you'd just need to use the alternat einstall CD
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, If so, how so I get past that darn white screen?
<brohken> IndyGunFreak, that didn't seem to work. i still can't get sound from playing an .ogg
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: i told you it wouldn't, you probably have a codec issue.
<Pelo> Noiano, not sure how you can go about doing that ,  I know  just apt-get remvoe ubuntu-desktop won't to the trick unless you can find an option tha tremvoes all the dependencies as well
<oompaloompa> the fact that i cannot unmount this ntfs partition is bothering far more than anything i have ever experienced
<nojoints> oompaloompa; can you post your xorg.conf somewhere? Gonna look for difference
<sakra> Noiano: start by removing gdm
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: i suspect, becuase you dont' have enough RAM to runt he Live CD, if you used the alternate install CD< you'd probably be fine
<oompaloompa> nojoints: it's gonna be different we have different hardware
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to play Blu-Ray/HD-DVD discs in Linux yet?
<vocx> abowen, every megabyte of RAM you add will be helpful. Memory is wort in Linux world.
<brohken> IndyGunFreak so how do i clear that up?
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | brohken
<nojoints> oompaloompa; not gonna look on the hardware, only see the difference
<ubotu> brohken: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oompaloompa> nojoints: ok
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, yeah i can load it in text mode, but when I reboot and run of the HD it goes white on me again.
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  terminal  type  blkid  find the dev/tree of the ntfs partiton ,  sudo umount /dev/tree
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: is that the actual install you get the white screen on, or the Live CD?
<IndyGunFreak> w/ xubuntu
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, both.  but on the live cd I can make it work by changing the graphics from vga to 800x600.  if i don't i get the white screen
<oompaloompa> Pelo: thanks
<oompaloompa> nojoints: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34319/
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  it worked ? great
* dmb_ drools for some of this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/d/d3/20050528002651!NCI_bacon.jpg
<oompaloompa> Pelo: no
<newpers> how do i disable hplip in the init system?
<oompaloompa> Pelo: lol i meant thanks for trying
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: well, i have no idea, if you can get Xubuntu installed w/ the Alternate Install CD.., then you can run reconfigure, and probagbly get to a workable desktop
<oompaloompa> keeps hollering that it's not mounted
<oompaloompa> when it definitely is
<brohken> IndyGunFreak i went to that page before. installed the restricted formats
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  what is the mount poing of your ntfs partiton ?   sudo umount /mountpoing
<vocx> dmb_, that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<theone> anyone know how to update compiz-core update? when i click update it runs through says it is successful but never leaves
<lloyd__> I need to find out the info of my NTFS partition to add it to the fstab, how would I do that?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, thanks i'll keep working on it.
<Pelo> theone, you would need to ask in #ubuntu-effects probably
<Jack_Sparrow> lloyd__: sudo fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: i *think* you can add xfce to your server install, but i'm not sure how to make it work, and even then, you still need to reconfigure, because you can't get to a CLI in normal boot.
<theone> big sigh
<CapIno> whoever is was who recommended frostware, thank you! It's a goodie
* IndyGunFreak thinks frostwire blows
<newpers> sudo update-rc.d -f appname remove?
<Jim-Reaper> Cannot open /media/cdrom0/PTStart.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<lloyd__> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, that's what I'm doing now. but with Fluxbox instead of xfce
<Jim-Reaper> is the message I've just got trying to open an EXE file
<oompaloompa> Pelo: it's /media/media when i sudo umount /media/media . . ."device is busy"    that's funny. . .the disk is *completely empty*
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> lloyd__: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt   will save a copy to your desktop
<nojoints> oompaloompa; hm I've found 1 thing that is different
<theone> no one is in there
<oompaloompa> nojoints: what's that?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: so what command are you running to install flux?
<vb> i need to set the JAVA_HOME env for tomcat 5.5, forums suggest path to be /usr/lib/j2sdk , but i dont have any j2sdk there
<nojoints> oompaloompa; if you look at the end you got AddARGBGLX in the end
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  busy means something is trying to access , restart the computer that shoudl kill all the apps
<Jim-Reaper> why cant i open exe files
<vocx> Jim-Reaper, exes are Windows exectuables, you cannot open them in Linux unless you use "wine"
<steel_lady> somebody knows how to put subtitles in VLC???
<vocx> !wine | Jim-Reaper
<nojoints> oompaloompa; yours http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34319/ mine http://pastebin.com/m5843d923
<ubotu> Jim-Reaper: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pici> theone: Be patient.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim-Reaper: how are you trying to open them
<Pelo> Jim-Reaper,  because you are using linux and exe are windows executables
<Jim-Reaper> double click...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim-Reaper: Run them under wine perhaps
<theone> ?
<Jim-Reaper> ah...its a wndows file...doh
<oompaloompa> Pelo: yeah that's what i'm trying to avoid. . .*sigh*  what the eff is trying to access an empty hard drive?  lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim-Reaper: What program are you looking for.. as an example
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<steel_lady> please???
<Jim-Reaper> i d/l asmoothwall for a firewall and its part of the packazge
<oompaloompa> nojoints: yes AddARGBGLXVisuals is a little fix so that beryl will draw the window decorations
<nojoints> oompaloompa; if you look on both screen sections
<vocx> !please | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<IndyGunFreak> abowen:
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<vb> i need to set the JAVA_HOME env for tomcat 5.5, forums suggest path to be /usr/lib/j2sdk , but i dont have any j2sdk there
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  could be a lot of things,  .trash, opened nautilus windows, etc
<nojoints> oompaloompa; okok, well render then =P
<oompaloompa> nojoints: it shouldn't affect your dualhead setup
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim-Reaper: Did you check the repos?
<SettlerX> hey people
<oompaloompa> Pelo: right
<SettlerX> i will burn Xubuntu 7.05 again.
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, sorry. sudo aptitutde install
<steel_lady> vocx, if I ask and nobody answers and I wait and wait, what should I do then?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok, thats fine...
<nojoints> oompaloompa kk
<SettlerX> Should I check "close CD" checkbox?
<macogw> SettlerX: well there's your trouble.  there isnt a 7.05
<vocx> steel_lady, this is ubuntu support channel, not vlc support channel. Try first vlc documentation forums or mailing lists.
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: but that still isn't going to fix your problem, thats what i'm trying to tell you
<Jim-Reaper> repos? this is my first day with llinux
<SettlerX> macd: Such version exists :)
<sehe> steel_lady: refrase the question. come back tomorrow, find a different channel more appropriate, or google a forum
<vb> i need to set the JAVA_HOME env for tomcat 5.5, forums suggest path to be /usr/lib/j2sdk , but i dont have any j2sdk there
<Pici> !repo | Jim-Reaper
<ubotu> Jim-Reaper: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<oompaloompa> Pelo: thanks, and actually, i'm glad. . .killing the X server was enough to do it
<Jim-Reaper> it was an iso so I burned it to disk but it isnt starting when i shut dvd drawer
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, sorry.  I miss understood
<oompaloompa> Pelo: u said nautilus and i realized it was probably a program that relied on X
<macogw> SettlerX: er no....there's 7.04 and there will be 7.10 but there's no 7.05
<brohken> IndyGunFreak i went to that page before. installed the restricted formats
<oompaloompa> Pelo: so. . .bloop
<macogw> SettlerX: and yes, when burning you want to close the CD.  if you dont it thinks you're going to add more
<brohken> any ideas?
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  so it is ok now ?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, It will take me a while to but xubuntu back on. I'll try it and then try to reconfig the xserver
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: you get the white screen, when you boot in "normal".. mode.. Server Edition is only CLI...
<oompaloompa> Pelo: yeah thanks
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: that is probably your best bet.
<sehe> steel_lady: is that ok? I'm sorry i don't have the answer myself...
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, ok... I'll do that
<SettlerX> And what about simulating saving data to CD? Can it help to be sure everything burned OK?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: i would reinstall Xubuntu, then boot back into safe mode, then run that reconfigre x command, and choose the vesa driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim-Reaper: Did you use windows or another os to burn that.
<macogw> SettlerX: just burn at like 4x and you should be ok
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: unless you plan to make some use of server edition.
<SettlerX> 8x minimum on list :(
<macogw> SettlerX: then go with that
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: you could also try fluxbuntu, if you like fluxbox.. http://fluxbox.org
<macogw> SettlerX: thats why i use gnomebaker and not nautilus burner now :)  gnomebaker will go down to 1x i think
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, yeah I want that, but cannot get it to complete the install
<brohken> IndyGunFreak sorry did i do something wrong?
<vocx> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: but be forwarned, fluxbuntu is a distro behind, and its current stable version is based on Edgy, and will not have a next release until Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: i don't think so, why?
<steel_lady> sehe I was hoping at least that somebody would suggest some other prohram. I have various problems on ubuntu, I have kept posts on ubuntu forums for a long time, nobody knew how to help me and I already passed days in googleng. I think I should return to windows, at least there I can get support
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok,.. again.. what type of install are you using?
<theone> steel_lady u should just BSplayer Pro
<brohken> IndyGunFreak because sound still doesnt work
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way to order the Alternate Install CDs through Ship-It?
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: i have no idea..., it sounds like a codec issue though
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, just using the livecd I downloaded off their site
<oompaloompa> anybody know how i can get ufs read/write so i can pull some stuff and put some stuff on a bsd partition?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok.. use the Alternate Install CD>
<theone> Steel_lady hitting ctrl F which opens the file, then check the enable subtitle option box, from there u should be able to specify the path to the sub file when u hit the settings button?
<Pelo> steel_lady, what's your issue ?
<theone> BSplayer would be better though
<hustlebird> anyone know what this means data_t has no member named 
<IndyGunFreak> abowen:   http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, where do I get that from them? and may i beg for that xserver code again?
<steel_lady> Pelo, wait I will search for my forums topics
<sauvin> hustlebird, in what context?
<hustlebird> trying to install mozplugger
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: hold on, first go to the link above, and just pay attention, look at the system requirements for the desktop CD, and then tell me why you can't get it to work.
<oompaloompa> anybody know how i can get ufs read/write so i can pull some stuff and put some stuff on a bsd partition?
<hustlebird> after i do make install
<illriginal> Hey guys, I want to do an update, but i need to back up my system just in case update crashes. How would I go about doin that?
<SettlerX> 8x can be enough or should i find a way to burn with 4x?
* Pelo thinks he just got roped in 
<hustlebird> same msg for every file
<jrib> !backup > illriginal (see the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: do you see what i'm getting at?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, yeah I see what your getting at
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> so now we know why you can't do the live install
<jrib> hustlebird: mozplugger is in the universe repository, you shouldn't be compiling it.  Just use your favorite package manager to install it
<IndyGunFreak> now, scroll down, and look at the alternat einstall...
<shardz> Hey, I just booted up the install/livecd on my amd64 machine (amd64 ubuntu disk). X wouldn't start and said : "(WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:0) found. (EE) VESA(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3) (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration. Fatal Server Error: no screens found.
<ericvmelo> I have a prom
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<shardz> I have an nvidia geforce 7600 GS
<hustlebird> what is it under?
<jrib> hustlebird: the package is "mozplugger"
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, yeah your right I'll do that
<Pelo> shardz,  you'll need to use the alternate install cd ,  nvidia and ati donT have FOSS drivers so they donT' work with the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: not trying to be a dick, but you can't expect the live CD to work, when you don't have the system requirements
<shardz> Pelo: oh, ok
<hustlebird> thanks didn't know, or else i wouldv'e done that
<Pelo> galpa,  /join #ubuntu-es
<shardz> Pelo: but everything should run fine then?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok... use the alternate install CD, and if that doesn't work(which i suspect it will).... then you can work on reconfiguring x
<shardz> Pelo: Does the Alternate install CD have x?
<ericvmelo> I have a problem with my sound card. I've done everything possible already and my sound still doesn't work. :(
<Pelo> shardz, you'll be able to install and after that you can install proper drivers for the nvidia card
<IndyGunFreak> shardz: it installs X, but its a text based installer
<Flannel> shardz: it doesn't install through X, but it does install X
<steel_lady> Pelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519300
<Nutubuntu> Pelo, galpa is already in #ubuntu-es ... goodness only knows why he keeps saying that
<abowen> IIndyGunFreak, ok. would you mind giving me that code once again
<shardz> Ok thanks
<sikx> hi
<Pelo> shardz, is is text based installer,  not command line but it has dialogs
<IndyGunFreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, just in case i need it
<shardz> So how does anyone use the livecd?
<sikx> 3d-desktop doesnt seem to work anymore here.... i have it activated in Desktop-effects and it worked before
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: sorry i didn't name you, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steel_lady> Pelo, this also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519070
<sauvin> I used the liveCD to install ubuntu.
<sikx> but now i only have 1 panel anymore and if i change it to 4 or so it just doesnt work as 3d
<IndyGunFreak> shardz: the live CD works for lots of people, but not for everyone, thus the alt. install cd
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<brohken> can someone help me get my sound working on my thinkpad?
<vocx> steel_lady, you upgraded recently? From 6.10 to 7.04?
<shardz> IndyGunFreak: who _doesn't_ have nvidia or ati?
<fireballC1> compuer windows xp service pack 2 has mass viruses it needs reformated but the guy will not do it he is set on fixing it, it has two harddrives one of which has ever been used would it be possible to install ubuntu on the second harddrive and then scan te other HDD from ubuntu?
<SettlerX> Maybe my CD-ROM device is broken? One time even Xubuntu started correctly.
<hustlebird> what repository is mozplugger under, can only find moxplugger
<crimsun> brohken: summarise the issue(s)
<Pelo> steel_lady, the first one fail to fetch,  doesnLT look like an ubuntu official mirror to me , so I can't do anytingabout it,  even then sometimes servers go down you need to try again
<jrib> hustlebird: universe
<IndyGunFreak> shardz: my laptop has intel graphics, but the graphics chipset is only a small reasoning on why the live cd may not boot.
<steel_lady> vocx, no, it does not permit me to upgrade!
<Pici> fireballC1: That would definitly work.
<hustlebird> yeah, searched all
<fireballC1> what program would i use to scan it?
<CapIno> I don't find Pidgin for Ubuntu at their pages. ;(
<Pici> fireballC1: I actually just installed Ubuntu on one of my extra harddrives so I could backup my fubar'ed windows install
<steel_lady> Pelo, I tried several times, which server and path should I put?
<jrib> hustlebird: what is the output of 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mozplugger'?
<fandeholly> hi everyone, i have issues booting my laptop and i was hoping someone could help me. The system is stopping when trying to fsck the file systems and do nothing
<Pici> CapIno: Pidgin isnt in Feisty.
<GreyGhost> hello  all
<hustlebird> try that and tell ya
<IndyGunFreak> CapIno: its not in feisty, but there's a compiled .deb on a site somewhere.
<GreyGhost> how does one check include paths?
<Pelo> steel_lady,  reading your second one , looks to me like you got ppl trying to help you, don't say you didnT' get any support
<sikx> whyy doesnt 3d-desktop work anymore
<CapIno> Pici: So I can't install it?
<Nutubuntu> 1130 nicks and he says hello all ... GreyGhost you have to greet us each by name :P
<fireballC1> Pici: what pragram should i use to scan it with?
<steel_lady> Pelo, I had ZERO result
<steel_lady> elo, I am not complaining that people do not want to help but they don't know how
<yoluca> hi all
<Pelo> steel_lady,  command should have been  sudo dpkg --remove --force-<packagename>
<yoluca> need help adding some extra repos
<GreyGhost> Nutubuntu , dont have that much time sorry...
<Pelo> steel_lady,  make that   sudo dpkg --remove --force <packagename>
<steel_lady> Pelo I did that and nothing
<Pici> fireballC1: I think clamav can detect & clean windows viruses.
<macogw> steel_lady: whats wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Nutubuntu: lol.. thats a good one.
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | fireballC1 you might also need this
<ubotu> fireballC1 you might also need this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nutubuntu> fireballC1, you might also want to consider a live CD intended for virus scans and the like - bitdefender maybe, or something like that
<Pelo> steel_lady,  the command you were told in the thread was not correct as far as I know , try mine
<hustlebird> that worked, thanx!
<Pici> CapIno: Not out of the Ubuntu repos.
<fireballC1> i think the virus might be storm worm and it looks as though there are several trojans
<brohken> crimsun, i can't seem to get any sound coming from the pc when i play a test ogg file in totem and vlc
<CapIno> Pici: kthxbye
<hustlebird> will mozplugger make shockwave work in wine?
<Pici> CapIno: I have heard of people installing it from a deb from Getdeb.net, but I cant vounh for that.
<vocx> steel_lady, why do you think you have a firewall problem?
<skyfaller> hey folks... I want some help installing Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro... is this the right channel?
<Pelo> steel_lady,  in anycase when you start getting unsolvable errors like that, a clean install is a good idea, and make notes of every mod you make afterwards
<hustlebird> that's what i was told just making sure
<jrib> hustlebird: you don't need mozplugger for shockwave.  Just install firefox through wine and then install shockwave in the browser
<Avt3kk> whats the path for home?
<yoluca> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> Avt3kk: ~/  or /home/username
<hustlebird> tried that, shockwave won't install
<dissection> How do I logout as admin after using sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !shockwave | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Flannel> dissection: you don't need to.  Sudo only works on that one command.
<Pelo> dissection,  it will age out in about 5 minutes
<Avt3kk> im trying to install bsdftpd-ssl-1.1.0 for yahoo messenger in ubuntu dapper lol
<Flannel> dissection: if you want to clear your password cache, you can `sudo -k`
<Pici> dissection: if you used sudo -i , just type exit
<dissection> Flannel: Well i closed the terminal window, waited a while and it still let me use sudo without password
<hustlebird> gets to the language screen then stops, do i need a certain version
<dissection> Flannel okay
<crimsun> brohken: please pastebin the output from http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<IndyGunFreak> man, all these arrive/depart messages, its going crazy, i'm gonna have to turn that feature off.
<oompaloompa> is there any possible way to read/write to a bsd partition from ubuntu?  i beleive it's a ufs partition, but i didn't see anything in the repos to help me out
<steel_lady> Pelo, I have installed some programs that are very hard to install, they are for my work and I can not repeat it. New install is not an option
<hustlebird> look there, thanx
<brohken> crimsun that link doesnt work
<crimsun> brohken: ...yes it does.  click it, save it, then run it from a Terminal.
<Avt3kk> ok im looking for libssl0.9.6 for ymessy*
<Pelo> steel_lady, did you look for deb packages of those programs ? or in the repos ?
<hydroi> hi, i realy need help, I'm instaling ubuntu on my machine, it had 2 windows partitions, and 3 linux - boot, swap and / - reiserfs, now i'm switching from gentoo to ubuntu, set up the partitions, this time using only swap and /, (left the windows partitions intact), when the partitions are set up, i try to install, but I get message that "Failed to create etx3 (tried reiserfs too) file system on device IDE1 master (hda) on partition #4" and I dont know what t
<fandeholly> when i try to boot in recovery mode, the system stops on setting up console font and keymap, and i have no idea what to do..
* Ashfire_Away is back (gone 00:15:19)
<brohken> crimsun, i apologize but im sort of a noob. what exactly is the command i run?
<brohken> http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh ?
<sikx> can any1 help me please... the 3d-desktop thingy doesnt work anymore, tho its activated
<IndyGunFreak> brohken: right click that link, save file to desktop, double click it..., then it will give you an output.. put the the put on pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> brohken: no, that's the URL you're to save.  After you've saved it onto your Desktop, open a Terminal, then type in it: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Avt3kk> I cant find libssl in synaptic
<Sivik> it appears that i need to figure out a way to encode my shadow file
<fireballC1> anyone know what antivirus program will let me scan before windows starts?
<Neoxygen> CAN U TELL ME HOW TO GO TO FRENCH SUPPORT
<Pelo> hydroi, step back to the desktop start gnome partition editor from the admin menu , and remove any partiton in the space you intend to use for ubuntu
<x600> Hey Guys, what version of deluge torrent is in Feisty repository?
<sauvin> oopmaloompa, I'm googling around but haven't found anything recent yet.
<theone> sikx: check #ubuntu-effects
<oompaloompa> !fr
<Flannel> Neoxygen: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> Neoxygen: /j #ubuntu-fr
<sikx> theone: thanks
<Rabbitbunny> i did "man sudo" and read it, now I need to get outof there and go back to my prompt. CLI. How do I do that?
<theone> fireballCL Symantec Antivirus will do that
<Pelo> Neoxygen,  tape  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Neoxygen> t u
<Sivik> Rabbitbunny, press q should work
<Avt3kk> be right back
<fireballC1> a free one?
<Rabbitbunny> oh. thank you
<theone> ah
<theone> haha
<Pelo> steel_lady,  what apps are those anyway that are so hard to install ?
<Pici> !info libssl0.9.8 | Avt3kk
<oompaloompa> for a french man, he seems to have the english typing slang down pretty good
<ubotu> avt3kk: libssl0.9.8: SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 6380 kB
<oompaloompa> "u"
<oompaloompa> ?
<oompaloompa> lol
<Nutubuntu> fireballC1, avg for one, if I remember correctly. this isn't a windows chan or a virus chan ... maybe a google search would be better
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  actualy he was telling you off
<oompaloompa> Pelo: lol
<Pelo> ;-)
<vocx> steel_lady, what hard to install programs are those. It maybe possible that you modified the sources.lst ?
<MC2TS> i need some advice on installing my printer
<theone> fireballCl: http://www.debianadmin.com/protect-ubuntu-desktop-from-viruses-using-avg-antivirus.html
<Pelo> MC2TS,  model ? usb ? local/network ?
<Meroigo> hello, I wanted to remove some programs in Add/Remove... and when I clicked OK the whole window became outgrayed and I cannot close it. :P
<oompaloompa> Pelo: wouldn't be the first time i got told off by a foreigner of some kind
<oompaloompa> lol
<Pici> oompaloompa: it was tu as in thank you
<hustlebird> what was the site for shockwave help, accidentally closed the window?
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<oompaloompa> Pici: i know that
<Pelo> oompaloompa,  you're probably a foreigner to 2/3 of the ppl in this channel
<Pici> !shockwave | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pelo> kersinc07, /join #ubuntu-es
<oompaloompa> Pici: but he said CAN U TELL ME
<hustlebird> thank you
<Avt3kk> I need a path to home/adminn
<Avt3kk> to install ymessy
<MC2TS> pelo: canon MP130 usb local driver is not in list
<Nutubuntu> Pelo, kersinc07 is already in #ubuntu-es; goodness knows why, etc.
<sauvin> oompaloompa, check this out, see if it helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175822
<sauvin> t'es franco?
<Pici> Avt3kk: Huh? /home/admin ? I dont really understand your question.
<Pelo> MC2TS,  on the list is there a driver that is close ? along the lines of  mp100 maybe ? use that
<oompaloompa> Pelo: i realize that, and meant no disrespect by calling whomever foreigner. . .u see , i'm a US Marine, and foreigners of countries we are occupying love to tell us off lol
<brohken> crimsun / IndyGunFreak: www.pastebin.ca/663537
<Pelo> Nutubuntu,  no need to say that everytime
<oompaloompa> Pelo: hence, it wouldn't be the first time i got told off by a foreigner
<MC2TS> pelo itried that to some degree
<sauvin> oompaloompa, you DO realise that when you're in somebody else's country, YOU are the foreigner?
<crimsun> brohken: no, don't paste its contents.  Paste the output (a URL) from executing it.
<Nutubuntu> My point, sir.
<henry_> my screen saver just stopped working.  Anybody know if this is because of something in an update?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oompaloompa> sauvin: yes lol
<sauvin> Anyhow, did you see what I pasted about ufs?
<brohken> crimsun, how do i execute it?
<Pelo> MC2TS, also in menu > system > prefs > removable media , 4th tab, make sure the pinter tying is checked
<hydroi> please help
<Pelo> hydroi,  please details
<oompaloompa> sauvin: but i mean as far as when i'm home on leave, and i happen to need to go somewhere in uniform, and i got people in the mall and sh** telling me what a horrible person i am lol
<Nutubuntu> oompaloompa, take it to OT pls
<PriceChild> sauvin, oompaloompa #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MC2TS> ty pelo i'll check that out
<oompaloompa> ok, ok, i'm done
<Avt3kk> I neeed libgdk?
<Meroigo> hello, I wanted to remove some programs in Add/Remove... and when I clicked OK the whole window became outgrayed and I cannot close it. :P How can I close it? And does anyone know a good tool for cleaning up the harddrive of unnecessary files?
<crimsun> brohken: I told you before.  Applications> Accessories> Terminal, then type:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<oompaloompa> sauvin: thanks for the link, i think it might do the trick
<sauvin> PriceChild, the main thrust of my convo with oompaloompa is to point out that recent kernels apparently support ufs.
<illriginal> Hey guys, I want to do an update, but i need to back up my system just in case update crashes. How would I go about doin that?
<Pelo> Meroigo,  terminal  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Pici> !backup | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oompaloompa> absolutely
<Meroigo> Pelo: cool
<oompaloompa> that's what i got out of it ;-)
<illriginal> there's nothin usefull here.
<illriginal> there*
<Pelo> Meroigo,  and in synaptic,  select the status button ( bottom left) ther are two categories for unused or removable packages
<henry_> anyone with screen saver problems besides me?  It just doesn't start
<yoluca> the refresh rate for my nvidia geforce 7900 its only 50 Hz any idea how to fix this ?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Meroigo> Pelo: OK:)
<yoluca> i did installed the restricted driver
<brohken> crimsun, awesome: www.pastebin.ca/663540
<oompaloompa> sauvin: and. . .
<Lars_G> Question, has anyone put together a deb packaged ubuntu-compatible (that is not system shattering) 2.6.2x kernel with the new process control in it?
<oompaloompa> sauvin: a simple sudo modprobe ufs and the problem is resolved
<Lars_G> I don't want to compile it all.
<oompaloompa> sauvin: thank you
<sauvin> You're very welcome. Thank you for making me understand that if I want to install freebsd, I am free to do so now.
<crimsun> brohken: you need a newer version of ALSA.
<rockets> Are there any good central management tools for linux? Like in windows I can manage all my pcs from a windows server, change settings, that kind of stuff.
<Nutubuntu> yoluca, refresh rate is a ppty of your monitor I believe, not your video card, to be set per your monitor specs in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brohken> crimsun how do i update?
<crimsun> brohken: (a newer version is in Gutsy Tribe 4)
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, I screwed up my install, bad I think. I can't seem to burn a good cdr so I did a netboot install. I have no GUI, and no idea how to get it. Hints?
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: Alright, well, first thing, do you get a prompt, and can you login?
<illriginal> Can someone recommend me a good specific Back Up program, please?
<brohken> crimsun isn't that the new ubuntu? i need to install a new OS>>
<Nutubuntu> Rabbitbunny, say a little more about your situation - what happens when you boot up?
<oompaloompa> sauvin: no problem. . .and by the way, pc-bsd is pretty solid, i installed it this afternoon, but before i get kicked out and told to go to the ot channel, i'll stop this line of conversation ;-)
* Pelo will return after his important RL break 
<sauvin> This is !@#$@ The external Western Digital will NOT mount until you have had the computer on, but the drive OFF, for a while.
<Pelo> later folks
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: yes. I'm quite sure this part is okay, man, sudo and shutdown work.
<Nutubuntu> Be well Pelo
<Lars_G> rockets: it might take more work than in a windows machine, but you can do even more with linux in a network than with windows.
<crimsun> brohken: no, you don't need to install a new OS.  Just compile a new version of ALSA.
<CoasterMaster> illriginal:  what kind of backups are you doing?  complete system? few files?
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: alright, you were installing Ubuntu? or kubuntu or what?  We'll just see if our install of that goes without a hitch
<brohken> how can i do that? im not sure what compile even is
<sauvin> oompaloompa, you're welcome to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<crimsun> brohken: the forum has a how-to.
<illriginal> complete system CoasterMaster
<Lars_G> rockets: Only advice from my own experience, if you will have an hybrid system, (windows, linux and maybe os x client machines) it's still better to let a windows server be the domain admin.
<oompaloompa> lmao
<rockets> Lars_G, Yeah I realize that, I'm fine with having to configure it all. But I'm wondering WHAT I can use.
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: Ubuntu desktop
<Lars_G> rockets: Depends what you want to do and how.
<jaydoggg> anyone willing to walk through setting up madwifi with me...plz
<CoasterMaster> illriginal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<rockets> Lars_G, Yeah I know, I've used samba as a domain controller and its not pretty.
<illriginal> CoasterMaster, I'm doin an update and I have a feelin it's not gonna recognize my nvidia card lol
<adalberto> hola
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: alright, so, `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<brohken> crimsun can you link to the page?
<rockets> Lars_G, but I'm talking about an all Linux enviornment
<Lars_G> rockets: For centralized authentication OpenLDAP is a common choice
<rockets> Lars_G, I'm not just talking about authentication, I mean actual management.
<CoasterMaster> illriginal: failing that method, look into sbackup
<Lars_G> good question
<illriginal> sbvackup?
<crimsun> brohken: no (not access to it ATM)
<illriginal> sackup*
<crimsun> brohken: just search the forum; it's bound to come up
<craigbass1976>  When I type www.sweet.com in my browser, I'm taken to the page being served up by localhost.  Is that normal?  Nothing in /etc/hosts about sweet.com, so it's kind of weird Running apache2, and I've done it on two boxes, which are both running feisty and have identical /etc/hosts files
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: Oh. that would install gnome.
<Lars_G> rockets: Well i've not managed full centralized management yet. I'd begin with basic distributed programs with it's own etc dir in a server hosted manner mounted by clients over NFS
<adalberto> hola
<rockets> Lars_G, hmm
<rockets> I know Canonical is working on a Windows Server-like product to do this, that's web based. Kinda like RHN. But Its not out yet.
<Lars_G> rockets: Plus LDAP is more than just authentication, it is also a generic store where you could easily centralize some settings, problem is finding daemon or client programs that allow reading from ldap
<Avt3kk> guys im trying to install ymessneger but it says dependancy not satisfiable libssl0.9.6 I have .7 instal;led how do I fix this?
<Avt3kk> synaptic only found .7 lol
<Avt3kk> what you think guys
<sauvin> Assuming .7 is later than 0.9, maybe symlink it?
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: the screen quit scrolling and I'm back to a prmpt. How to start gnome?
* <_Megaf!n=SunOSUsr@201-14-233-250.nhoce701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-14-233-250.nhoce701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by Seveas
<yoluca> ls beryl better the compiz ?
<Avt3kk> whats a simlink
<oompaloompa> i need a good howto on compiling a custom kernel. . .i'd like to use both the low latency and preemptive patches, because after some homework, i've found that the combination of the two brings latency down drastically. . .
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> Avt3kk, it's a way of making a file with a different name without renaming the original file.
<Avt3kk> can I copy and paste it? :/
<jaydoggg> i did a "MAKE" in the madwifi dir and I get this error "no such file, and build is missing, please set kernelpath.  Stop.  Anyone?
<Flannel> oompaloompa: I think you're misunderstanding what lowlatency does
<oompaloompa> Flannel: why do you think?
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: try ctrl-alt-f7 to get to GDM, if not, make sure gdm is running, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sauvin> Why do that? if you do an ln -s oldfile newfile, you still have oldfile, but you have newfile, which is just a stub that refers to oldfile.
<rockets> Is there a good way to list currently running services other then manually parsing ps -aef
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: thank you
<vocx> jaydoggg, I don't think you actually need to compile. Maybe it is in the repos?
<Avt3kk> im confused
<Avt3kk> cant I just install .6
<Avt3kk> cant find it
<jaydoggg> vocx: how would I do that?
<nivekc1> i need a antivirus program for ubuntu that will scan for winodws viruses
<nivekc1> any ideas?
<rockets> nivek, clamav
<vocx> !repos | jaydoggg
<ubotu> jaydoggg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nivekc1> ok thats rockets
<BroD> hi guys.-..anyone can help with freenx in feisty?
<jaydoggg> vocx: ah, repositories...not there
<Goooner> Is there a key for switching workspace in Ubuntu?
<jaydoggg> i'm running 5.04
<Pici> Goooner: ctrl-alt-left/right arrow
<PriceChild> Goooner, ctrl+alt+left/right
<Goooner> thx
<PriceChild> jaydoggg, 5.04 has reached EOL and is no longer supported. Please upgrade
<vocx> jaydoggg, that is currently unsupported version. Better to upgrade at least to 6.06
<Pici> jaydoggg: 5.04 repos are no longer online. You should !upgrade or concider reinstalling with a new version
<Nutubuntu> nivekc1, you might also want to consider a live CD intended for virus scans and the like - bitdefender maybe, or something like that
<BroD> i tried setting u freenx in feisty and it gives a lot of errors..like nxdsktop not present
<unagi> how do u get videos to stream in browser?
<BroD> i tried setting up freenx in feisty and it gives a lot of errors..like nxdsktop not present
<oompaloompa> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<BroD> thanks
<unagi> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jaydoggg> i'm running an old laptop, P333 with 256 megs Ram.  will that run 6.06 ok??
<Avt3kk> how do I installlibssl0.9.6 its not even in synaptic????
<Avt3kk> libssl0.9.6
<else-> Avt3kk, check out packages.ubuntu.org
<else-> Avt3kk, check out packages.ubuntu.com
<Avt3kk> ook ty
<unagi> Avt3kk:  its in mine
<Pici> Avt3kk: You need 0.9.6? why not the latest version?
<unagi> Avt3kk: do u have universe and multivers enabled?
<vocx> jaydoggg, yes, although it would be nice to use a lighter desktop environment like xcfe
<Pici> jaydoggg: That should be good.
<Avt3kk> um not universe
<Avt3kk> says not free stuff
<Pici> Avt3kk: What version are you using?
<Avt3kk> dapper
<jaydoggg> vocx: so thats xubuntu right?
<unagi> not free stuff what does that mean
<Avt3kk> it has safe boot
<Avt3kk> dapper has safe boot great for radeon sapphire x800
<BarCamper> jaydoggg<< im running 7.04 in pc wit pentium II and Ram 128 ... lol
<Avt3kk> I guess it shows packages you got to buy :/
<Pici> Avt3kk: Dapper doesnt have 0.9.6 only 0.9.7 and 0.9.8
<vocx> jaydoggg, yes. You can also install the Gnome or KDE desktop and install Xfce later. But in your case, might try the light one first. Or even another Linux distro.
<jaydoggg> BarCamper: thats gotta crawl ?
<Avt3kk> can I install it
<Pici> !find libssl0 dapper | Avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: Found: libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl0.9.7, libssl0.9.7-dbg
<unagi> how do u get videos to stream in browser?
<BarCamper> running ok !!
<Pici> Avt3kk: They're all in main, so you should just be able to `sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8`
<Avt3kk> is there a messeneger that will use .8?
<Avt3kk> its installed
<Pici> Avt3kk: What kind of messenger?
<Avt3kk> yahoo messenger
<jaydoggg> vocx: I tried installing 6.x and 7.x but I get an fd0 error and I dont even have a floppy on my notebook
<else-> Avt3kk, use gaim
<Avt3kk> I hate gaim
<Lars_G> or kopete
<jaydoggg> vocx: 5.04 is the only one that installed
<Lars_G> Or amsn
<unagi> anyone here able to stream video in firefox?
<else-> or psi
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(newbiee/#ubuntu) one more thing
(samoth13/#ubuntu) do you know wht is this module from iptables modprobe ip_nat_irc please i search and find nothing about it
(samoth13/#ubuntu) please
(newbiee/#ubuntu) i am not being able to add any software from repository , softwares are downloading but not installing and in details it is showing error by "dpkg"
<fellacious> lsof ignores apache's connections or what apache is listening toooo
<bruenig> !english | samoth13
<ubotu> samoth13: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<murre> <xero9364> i found the xorg.conf file
<newbiee> how to install "dpkg " fully
<newbiee> apt-get install dpkg ?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbiee: does it say to run a command to fix these issues
<sakra> uri: btw.. if you are still looking for pidgin.. i just remembered.. try www.getdeb.net
<bruenig> newbiee, well you need dpkg to install dpkg
<newbiee> no paddy
<malnilion> Oh wow, dpkg should be there
<xero9364> murre: edit the part for video. If it says i810 somewhere, change that to vesa.
<samoth13> my word are englesh ???not it is
<newbiee> its dere @ malnilon
<arooni> can someone please help me get my ethernet card up (t61 laptop, e1000 drivers)... when i load it up with sudo ifconfig eth0 up... i get: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt error: -22 ... any ideas on how to fix?
<bruenig> if you don't have dpkg, and don't have a compiler installed, you are going to need to reinstall
<newbiee> how to get it ... can u specify it @ bruenig
<Adnan_> someone the help me plz?
<xero9364> lol I can't tell who's an op.
<newbiee> i think i shuld try ur idea reinstall @ bruenig
<xero9364> is bruenig an op?
<bruenig> no
<bruenig> or am i
<Pici> xero9364: Why does it matter?
<newbiee> actually i was try to unistall cowbell music arra.... @ bruenig
<Paddy_EIRE> newbiee: i would clean install again thats a very odd thing to not have there...makes you wonder what else your missing /
<xero9364> If you have @ on your name, youre an op
<newbiee> and it shown lots of error @ brueing
<Radical> sakra: that sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf would open a conf file right.. if that other option doesnt work.. should i replace NVidia to nv in that /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<malnilion> xero9364, there "theoretically" are ops, but nobody is opped right now.
<fellacious> lsof doesn't tell me about apache processes listening to ports
<xero9364> Pici: It doesnt. I was just wondering why newbiee used @
<newbiee> ok @ paddy
<fellacious> but i have apache processes listening to ports
<fellacious> so
<fellacious> like
<fellacious> ???
<newbiee> wat it mean ? @ xerooo
<Pici> fellacious: netstat -tanp | grep apache
<fellacious> is lsof broken?
<newbiee> no it was like i chat this way @ xero
<xero9364> @ is usually at, but in chats it can sometimes be operators if it is before a name.
<Pici> !u
<uri> woot, I have the special effects :D
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bruenig> @ is harder to type than at
<fellacious> Pici: ty 
<sakra> Radical: i'm not really sure about the nvida drivers though
<Creed> bruenig, thanks for the help, some guys from #bash helped me out :)
<Sretsnom> So... I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02), and I can't get it to work.
<newbiee> ooohhh , i felt confort in this @ brueing , xero , paddy
<Radical> ok.. ill try what you said.. thanks once again :D
<Radical> cya in a bit
<wolferine> sakra, using the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: have you tried ndiswrapper yet?
<Sretsnom> ConstyXIV: yes
<newbiee> wat shall i do wid dpkg ? @ friendssss
<uri> Vista, eat your heart out!
<newbiee> i m not able to install any new software from repositry @ friendsss
<uri> what effects do I have?
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: installed from the repos, or compiled from source?
<sakra> wolferine: well, he can't login to X at all
<wolferine> sakra, he?
<newbiee> shall i send some outputss ? @ friendssssssssssssss
<pal_> i have problems upgrading to gusty on feisty I'm running on a AMD64x2
<xero9364> uri: Vista is the doody
<sakra> sakra: radical
<wolferine> ah
<fellacious> ok.  is there any way to tell how much bandwidth a particular process is using?
<uri> xero9364: well, I couldn't care less about Vista
<finer> is there a command that tells me what is plugged into my USB ports?
<wolferine> hes gone anyways
<Pici> !gutsy | pal_
<ubotu> pal_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ConstyXIV> finer: lsusb
<uri> what effects do I have?
<bruenig> fellacious, netstat maybe, but probably not at least not that I can think of
<ewmiller13> does any body know of any worship presentation software for ubuntu other than openoffice
<stefg> finer: lsusb
<wolferine> fellacious, use knetload
<bruenig> ewmiller13, what the hell is worship presentation?
<finer> stefg: thanks!
<xero9364> Any Windows except XP is hell in a handbag in my opinion.
<wolferine> uri, try them and find out
<wolferine> 98SE?
<newbiee> xero : dere
<uri> yes, but erm... what commands do I use?
<newbiee> paddy : dere
<ewmiller13> have u ever heard of media shout?
<Paddy_EIRE> ewmiller13: whats worship
<uri> like, how do I look at the cube from the outside?
<bruenig> !prefix | ewmiller13
<ubotu> ewmiller13: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> ewmiller13, just explain it abstractly
<murre> <xero9364> i didnt find any i810
<wolferine> uri, look around, so we dont have to explain everything in its entirety
<xero9364> uri: You need to install Beryl for that. Compiz, the built in desktop effects, doesn't use it.
<uri> oh well
<Pici> !effects | uri
<ubotu> uri: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist', and make sure there's a line that reads "blacklist bcm43xx" somewhere in there.  If it isin't there, add it.
<uri> thanks :D
<malnilion> xero9364, the built in doesn't use it *yet* :P
<newbiee> THNX to u alllllllll
<xero9364> Compiz Fusion does, which will be used in Gutsy
<ewmiller13> with media shout its not like power point you have kind of a console where you can edit the slides and such without everyone knowing or turning of the projector
<uri> ok, now, where is the xorg file I need to edit to add more resolutions?
<Sretsnom> ConstyXIV: where should I add it?
<malnilion> xero9364, indeed; it's sweet :)
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: anywhere.  i usually just put it on the bottom
<xero9364> I'm using it right now (jiggling this terminal from which i chat)
<stefg> !fixres | uri
<ubotu> uri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikaruga2099> hey guys!
<ewmiller13> i thought i had found something but it wasnt for ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> uri: just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sretsnom> ConstyXIV: added.
<ewmiller13> what i found was something call open song
* Adnan_ farts
<ikaruga2099> added a new user, but that new user can't now user /dev/video0
<uri> alright . ..
<bruenig> ewmiller13, what was it for windows?
<xero9364> ikaruga2099: Edit /etc/group
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: now reboot, and see if it works
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I set up a static IP address on my eth0 interface using the Terminal?
<ewmiller13> yep
<xero9364> Add that user to the video group
<ewmiller13> windows and mac
<arooni> can someone please help me get my ethernet card up (t61 laptop, e1000 drivers)... when i load it up with sudo ifconfig eth0 up... i get: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt error: -22 ... any ideas on how to fix?
<ikaruga2099> xero9364: you have to reboot?
<xero9364> Scroll down until it says video:(your username)
<bruenig> ewmiller13, people get tired of those presentations anyways
<mattfletcher> what group must i add a user to in order for them to sudo? i'm using a NIS server, so I don't believe I can just edit /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> ewmiller13, just talk
<xero9364> ikaruga2099: No. You just have to restart X.
<stefg> Shaddox: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ikaruga2099> xero9364: ok, let's try it then...
<Shaddox> stefg: Thanks!
<xero9364> Add that user to the video group in /etc/group
<xero9364> To do this, scroll down in nano until you see video
<uri> erm
<ratpoison> hello! I need help with mercurial. I want to download the latest versions of the alsa drivers from the hg repositories, because I'm told that that's what I need to do to install my emu1212m. How do I use hg ?
<DC6RD> hallo franz
<uri> I suppose I should choose nVidia
<ikaruga2099> xerp0364: yay it works!
<xero9364> :)
<Eggit> I need help installing madwifi, when I do "make" i get a bunch of different wanrings and errors
<mattfletcher> anyone, what group must i add a user to in order for them to sudo? i'm using a NIS server, so I don't believe I can just edit /etc/sudoers
<xero9364> Eggit: Make a pastebin and put the specific details there.
<Lattyware> http://www.phoronix.com/?page=news_item&px=NTk5MQ <- Hell yeah. That is all.
<ewmiller13> i run media for my churches youth group and I was hoping there was something I could use that was better that the open office presentation software
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: have you tried the forums and the wiki/
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: there is also #madwifi
<mattfletcher> ewmiller13: on windows there is the excellent opensong, but although linux binaries exist they are vey buggy
<ewmiller13> so i have heard
<EJ1> ......I hate this IRC client....
<Eggit> It's on another computer without internet access so I can't paste anything. I have been reading wiki's and forums on the subject for 4 hours..
<wolferine> EJ1, some take a bit of getting use to
<xero9364> EJ1: Get a new one and stop complaining, then.
<m0u5e> anyone know why the downloadable script for bcm43xx-fwcutter is down? i really need to get apsta.o :(
<ConstyXIV> EJ1: try another one.  we've got a few here :)
<ewmiller13> i thought I had it installed with wine but when I went to try and do a slide it kind of just crashed
<bruenig> hmm, interesting moral dilemma, do you answer the question as to what kind of software would be useful and in doing so allow someone to indoctrinate children, or do you refuse to answer
<EJ1> lol
<wolferine> xero9364, thats not a helpful attitude :)
<EJ1> I was just testing it out.. my bad
<Creed`offline> EJ1, try xchat :) its pretty nice
<xero9364> Irssi, bitchx, XChat, gtk-bitchx, Konversation
<uri> how do I know my Video card's identifier?
<arooni> can someone please help me get my ethernet card up (t61 laptop, e1000 drivers)... when i load it up with sudo ifconfig eth0 up... i get: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt error: -22 ... any ideas on how to fix?
<wolferine> or irssi for command line irc
<ConstyXIV> EJ1: there's gaim, xchat, irssi, etc.
<mattfletcher> ewmiller13: sadly our projection machine is the only windows machine we have left. it's one of very few areas where ubuntu is left lacking
<EJ1> this is xchat .. the info on the screen all blends together.. I need to change settings i gues
<garryFre> waht are you sing now EJ1?
<ConstyXIV> i use pidgin (gaim) myself\
<garryFre> nm
<ewmiller13> I see
<m0u5e> EJI: what you using?
<wolferine> !wireless | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Creed`offline> ConfidentiaL, shh! its nto gaim anymore :P
<garryFre> There is konversation too
<Creed`offline> oops wrong person lol
<arooni> wolferine: its not wireless.... i just want wired internet
<m0u5e> anyone know why the downloadable script for bcm43xx-fwcutter is down? i really need to get apsta.o :(
<mattfletcher> anyone, what group must i add a user to in order for them to sudo? i'm using a NIS server, so I don't believe I can just edit /etc/sudoers
<xero9364> mattfletcher: Add them to group admin
<wolferine> arooni, its not confirured automatically for you?
<m0u5e> anyone can help me with my wireless? I have a very specific question and a very specific need :/
<xero9364> That should work.
<garryFre> sudousers
<mattfletcher> i've tried sudo and admin and neither seemed to work
<EJ1> Can you see a list of users in the channel on xchat?
<arooni> wolferine:  no:(*
<wolferine> !ask | m0u5e,
<bruenig> !anyone | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> m0u5e: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m0u5e> anyone know why the downloadable script for bcm43xx-fwcutter is down? i really need to get apsta.o :(
<m0u5e> i've already asked several times -_-;
<wolferine> arooni, new card or new install?
<wolferine> !patience | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arooni> wolferine: new install ... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<lamafia1> fuck
<wolferine> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<malnilion> lol
<Sretsnom> ConstyXIV: my wireless together is gone now.
<m0u5e> wolferine :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl196-47-28-217-196.adsl196-9.iam.net.ma]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> arooni, did you have a chance to configure the card during the OS install?
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: pull up a console and "iwconfig", see if it gives you anything
<malnilion> Bam, there goes a ban :)
<Sretsnom> nope
<Sretsnom> ConstyXIV, nothing
<uri> what package do I need to open rar?
<sharperguy> help!
<sharperguy> my mouse is on drgus
<xero9364> uri: unrar
<sharperguy> *drugs
<Paddy_EIRE> hey ompaul, are you going to be getting involved with ubuntu-ie
<uri> so just apt-get install unrar?
<arooni> wolferine: i dont think i touched it during install
<wolferine> sharperguy, keep it to one lines, if possible, please
<xero9364> uri: yes
<sharperguy> wolferine, soz
<uri> thanks
<xero9364> It's command line only, I think.
<sakra> arooni, are you that device is working properly... it's very strange
<xero9364> You have to get used to that,
<wolferine> arooni, did the install setup your network driver then?
<m0u5e> how do i search for a file again using term?
<blight> all, trying to install some firmware - what's happened to hotplug in 7.04?
<wolferine> m0u5e, locate
<malnilion> sharperguy, speed, heroine, pot?
<arooni> wolferine: i had to do alternate cd install
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, there is a long answer yes, but the short answer is no
<m0u5e> weolferine; oh yes, thx :D
<wolferine> arooni, which should still setup your network card
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: lol :P
<sharperguy> yeah i think its fixed now, but my mouse was moving out of controll and clicking things i didnt want it to click
<xero9364> sharperguy: Is the mouse going too fast or too slow?
<arooni> wolferine: cuz video driver was messed up
<fiXXXerMe1> Why does ubuntu have a 127.0.1.1 hostname line in /etc/hosts?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: to busy I take it
<wolferine> arooni, lspci (do you see the network card listed) -- note do not post this output into the channel
<arooni> wolferine: should i reinstall thealtnerate cd... and ahve the ethernet cable in when i re install
<malnilion> fiXXXerMe1, because it has to
<ConstyXIV> Sretsnom: ok, install the "ndisgtk" package, then go to System -> Administration -> Windows Wireless Drivers.  install your drivers from there.
<xero9364> arooni: Yes.
<fiXXXerMe1> For what?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, take it to pm
<arooni> xero9364: so you advocate re installing via alternate cd
<malnilion> fiXXXerMe1, that's your localhost, a lot of apps need it.
<xero9364> arooni: yes.
<fiXXXerMe1> malnilion: 127.0.1.1, not 127.0.0.1
<xero9364> Some tart put it there. It isn't in mine.
<wolferine> arooni, good luck listening to that guy
<Radical> hmm
<Radical> sakra?
<sakra> yap
<Radical> big trouble :D
<Radical> i tried your configure
<malnilion> fiXXXerMe1, good question, but I really wouldn't remove it.
<Radical> but it crashed at umm.. just after the refresh rate.. after setting the bit rate
<xero9364> Do you have 2 network cards, fiXXXerMe1?
<fiXXXerMe1> Negative.
<xero9364> One for wired, another for wireless?
<benanz1> I'm looking at the Meizu M6 MiniPlayer  -- anyone with experience?  it plays OGG/Xvid - filemanager-based syncing - it sounds great
<Ashfire908> where are the login template things stored?
<sakra> Radical: crashed as in lost signal for monitor?
<Radical> after i got that error
<Radical> umm
<Radical> well the configure crashed
<Radical> not a real pc crash
<elcasey> I need a way to burn images that consist of an MDS file and multiple I00, etc. files. Mdf2iso doesn't seem to like it.
<sakra> ah.. k
<Radical> the configure wizzard just ended
<Radical> attempt to overwrite or something
<Radical> after that i tried opening it manual
<sakra> xorg.conf file
<Radical> but it was emtpy..
<Radical> yes
<Radical> it was empty :D
<vocx> !enter | Radical
<ubotu> Radical: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<benn92647> how do i completely remove wine from my ubuntu install
<malnilion> slocate wine and delete everything :)
<xero9364> benn92647: apt-get remove wine (as root) (or with a sudo in front)
<xero9364> actually,
<sakra> are you sure that you open the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<xero9364> benn92647: apt-get remove --purgew wine (as root) (or with a sudo in front)
<Radical> sakra: yes
<garryFre> What is wrong when you try wine, what program crashes?
<xero9364> --purge*
<Radical> sakra: sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<vocx> "aptitude purge wine" and then remove the rest by "locate wine"
<xero9364> X11 not x11
<xero9364> It's actually case sensitive.
<Radical> heheh.. is it real? :D
<garryFre> or uninstall using package magaher
<garryFre> er manager
<Esteth> Where do i put programs in ubuntu if they don't come in a .deb or tell me where to put them? The program seems to work wherever it is, but i'd like to place it in a conventional spot
<Radical> sakra, after opening, waht should i change? :)
<bruenig> Esteth, /opt
<xero9364> Esteth: /bin or /opt
<sakra> Radical: Try using the VESA drivers
<Radical> what* srry for spelling.. my fingers act faster as my brain
<speaker219> Can somebody help me? If I don't boot into a GUI, i get the terminal, you know, calssic white-on-black stuff. I notced that if i boot into "recovery mode" the font is different and more easily readable. Is there a command or something to do this any time? Thanks.
<meoblast001> hello..... i have a problem... ive used the tar Flash player and apt-get Flash player for Firefox and everytime flash player uploads a file, it kills firefox..... i was told to perform a fresh install of firefox but that doesnt work...... please help me =(
<Esteth> bruenig/xero9364: Thanks :)
<bruenig> not /bin
<mkennedy> Esteth: /usr/local is for that
<speaker219> meoblast001: it is a known bug with flash player
<bruenig> there is no reason it should be in /bin
<bruenig> that is where system binaries go
<xero9364> Fine. /usr/bin
<sakra> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Esteth> mkennedy: Ok. i've now been told /opt, /bin, and /usr/bin :P
<malnilion> Or /usr/local/bin :P
<meoblast001> speaker219: Windows doesnt have this.... can you help me get Windows back... that will be really hard to do
<xero9364> dont use /bin
<stefg> meoblast001: use a fresh profile
<Radical> sakra.. was that for me?
<mkennedy> Esteth: /opt or /usr/local, but definitely not /bin or /usr/bin
* systemerror est away; na melhor hr! - site[n/a]  email[none@none]  uin[none]  log[on]  pager[off]  -=[Cyber] =-
<rapha> Hi all!
<Radical> sakra: should i add that into the conf file?
<meoblast001> stefg: ??????????
<rapha> My WLAN has stopped working, can somebody help me?
<malnilion> Esteth, the big thing is that conventions differ from distro to distro
<PriceChild> !away > systemerror
<sakra> Radical: you can just look at the file and understand. First uncomment the vesa module
<Meroigo> why doesn't the smbfs paths I have put in fstab mount at startup? this is my fstab file: http://www.pastebin.ca/663706 .. if i type "sudo mount -a", they all mount... but i want it to do it automatically on startup.
<sakra> Then, in the driver section, change the driver to "vesa"
<ProN00b> when using remote desktop on ubuntu the third functions of my keys don't work (like {|}<>[]  and so on), can anyone help ?
<Esteth> mkennedy: I think i'll go for /opt then, more central, and /usr/local seems to be a duplicate of /usr itself :P
<malnilion> Esteth, /opt or /usr/local are good
<meoblast001> stefg: what does that mean?
<sakra> I can't remember the exact section name.. I think it's Driver
<stefg> meoblast001: run firefox -profilemanager from cli and add a new profile
<xero9364> sakra: Yes.
<Esteth> malnilion: I'd expect as such, seeing as the community seems to be mostly different people from distro to distro. I think i'll go for /opt then, thanks :)
<Radical> xero9364 <3
<sakra> Then, try restarting the gdm.. (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<Radical> hmm
<Radical> restart or start?
<meoblast001> stefg: that just launched firefox
<litb> ok
<benn92647> I hate the wine people
<sakra> Use restart.. it doesn't do any harm ;)
<litb> guys, how can i see which ubuntu version i drive?
<litb> which commando?
<Pelo> benn92647,  I'm sure wine feels the same
<Pelo> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<PriceChild> !version | litb
<ubotu> litb: please see above
<rapha> benn92647: you'd better not, they do an awful lot of work.
<Radical> sakra: :D ok, so i open the file, search for umm !veto? and then i uncomment it, then umm... what again?
<vocx> Esteth, yes /usr/local tries to conform to the same structure as /usr. And /usr/local/bin is already in the PATH. But /opt is completely empty so you know what you put in it is yours. Also you need to add the directory to the PATH.
<Pelo> anyone knwo if stuartlittle got is grub menu booting windoww fine ? I had to leave in a rush,  visitors
<garryFre> Wine seems to run WoW for me, I guess I'm just lucky.
<zcat[1] > i hate the fact that wine even has to exist... which is not really wine's fault..
<Esteth> vocx: I'm trying to stay out of the path here, to be honest, i prefer explicitly telling the shell where to look for stuff most of the time, unless it's really basic
<garryFre> :)
<zerokill88> wine sucks
<xero9364> Its Microsuck's fault.
<dgjones> can anybody access ubuntuguide.org at the minute? i can't access it & seems to be offline - could somebody check for me, thanks
<xero9364> That's whose fault it is.
<garryFre> Yeah, you right about that.
<stefg> meoblast001: that's firefox -ProfileManager
<vocx> Pelo, a what a name!                nope.
<garryFre> Migrainesoft
<Esteth> dgjones: I had trouble with ubuntuguide.org a few hours ago, so i don't think it's just you
<Pelo> benn92647,  start by sobering up , and paying attention to the advice given, you'll see everything will start wroking properly
<Radical>  sakra: :D ok, so i open the file, search for umm !veto? and then i uncomment it, then umm... what again?
<zcat[1] > wine emulates windows. windows sucks, therefore wine basically has to suck by definition
<dgjones> Esteth, thanks
<masinger> Is there a special channel for desktop related questions? Or am I in the right place?
<garryFre> loL
<xero9364> Micr0$oft would be awesome, because everything would be 0$
<rapha> zcat[1] : actually it doesn't _emulate_
<zerokill88> wine blows!!!
<malnilion> zcat[1] , Wine Is Not an Emulator :P
<zcat[1] > nitpick!!
<sakra> Radical: in the Driver section, use the vesa driver
<garryFre> That's a good one zcat[1] 
<Meroigo> why doesn't the smbfs paths I have put in fstab mount at startup? this is my fstab file: http://www.pastebin.ca/663706 .. if i type "sudo mount -a", they all mount... but i want it to do it automatically on startup.
<fola> slt
<xero9364> !repeat | Meroigo
<ubotu> Meroigo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Radical> sakra :ok, so thats in the configuration wizzard again?
<zcat[1] > wine presents the windows API and the windows API sucks. Happy?
<politik> Is there a way to run an X server on my windows box, connect to my linux box, run some apps, and then disconnect and leave my apps and X session running, so I can restart the X server later? something like what VNC does?
<garryFre> It don't blow as bad as windows. I've been running world of warpedcraft in wine, ever since I tried it I won't go back
<zerokill88> Why do i autmatically mount my partitions at start up, the icons on my desktop are getting anoyying
<fola> qui metrise unpeut ubuntu
<Esteth> zcat[1] : Whilst windows is poor, much of the applications made for it are very good, and unavailible for linux
<fola> qui metrise un peut ubuntu
<PriceChild> !fr | fola
<ubotu> fola: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xero9364> !english | fola
<ubotu> fola: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fola> yes
<zcat[1] > yeah, bug #1
<rapha> fola: peut-etre tu veut join #ubuntu-fr?
<Radical> sakra: ok, so thats in the configuration wizzard again?
<sakra> Radical: what do you mean?
<m1r> hello
<fola> oui
<Radical> sakra the driver setting
<zerokill88> Esteth i dont know about that...
<fola> merci
<Pelo> Meroigo, , source then target
<sakra> no. It's in the xorg.conf file
<meoblast001> stefg: how will this help my problem
<Radical> well ok
<xero9364> garryFre: Everyone will flame me for this, but I use Cedega SVN.
<zzm634> !ubotu cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xero9364> It works well.
<Radical> sakra: so i just use the search, search for driver, and use vesa?
<sakra> Yep
<Esteth> zerokill88: Adobe creative suite. Half Life 2. to name only two
<Radical> ok, ima try that
<Meroigo> Pelo: The ones that begins with // are sources and the / ones are the targets... as i have written :o
<zcat[1] > I had to reinstall windows for a guy the other day 'cos he had some really nasty spyware (the kind that replaces a bunch of windows system files)
<fellacious> any way to tell which processes are using bandwidth?
<zerokill88> Esteth you got gimp for adobe,  i mean ya adobe is better then gimp but there are alternatives
<garryFre> xero9364 If Cedega doesnt' want people to do that, than they should not make it available. :)
<dann2> hello... need help.... tried to install ubuntu as dual boot but at 46% it hanged.... i have no choice but to reboot... now my win xp could could not be started... pls help
<xero9364> zcat[1]  did you offer him the way out (Linux)?
<zcat[1] > Took one Windows CD, one sp2 cd, and SEVEN driver CD's just to get the basic system all working
<alejandrogarz> hello everyone.. in what chat can i found some support for ubuntu?
<m0u5e> this one alejandrogarz :)
<zcat[1] > I stuck linux on dual-boot.. ONE CD and a few packages, everything worked basically out-of-the-box
<xero9364> Right here, alejandrogarz
<davetarmac> anyone know how to empty the Wastebasket from command line?
<Fern> Woh.
<Fern> Huge channel :P
<dann2> anyone?
<xero9364> davetarmac: I used to know.
<m0u5e> i still cant find wl_apsta.o T_T
<xero9364> !patience dann2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience dann2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badpenguin87> Stupid question..what is the command to move one directory into another?\
<Esteth> zerokill88: GIMP lets me make flash movies like Flash CS3 does? I didn't know! I do know that Flash CS3 doesn't work with wine at the moment, but i think some past versions do. Dreamweaver also certainly does, and while i prefer emacs to dreamweaver, there's lots of people who want WYSIWYG and low-configuration
<zcat[1] > btw his wifi is still only half-working in Windows, brand new install and OEM drivers; it's working 100% in linux. Go figure..
<xero9364> !patience | dann2
<ubotu> dann2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lamego> davetarmac,  rm -rf ~/.Trash
<m0u5e> my poor wireless card wont work cause they took wl_apsta.o down from borked the other page
<Lamego> but use it with care
<alejandrogarz> thanx... im having some trouble with compiz... i already insalled it.. but when i put "compiz --replace" in the cmd line it appears this error : Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<alejandrogarz> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<Lamego> a typo can cause a disaster
<dann2> sorry... i'm just so frustraded
<xero9364> alejandrogarz: You either don't have direct rendering, or your video card is very old.
<zerokill88> Esteth ya, i just got over windows and all the errors it gives you ALL the time, i prefer linux
<Fern> Just wondering: I'm thinking of getting Ubuntu because I've heard so much good about it. But whats the difference between this, Ubuntu, and other OS's like Windows?
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz what card you on?
<alejandrogarz> my videocard is intel 945 gm i think so
<davetarmac> Lamego: Cheers - not sure if it's worked mind.
<xero9364> Fern: These OS's beat the holy living (insert awesome expletive) out of Windows.
<alejandrogarz> i have an hp dv1710us
<Fern> Xero: Why is that?
<zcat[1] > anyhow, I just wanted to rant. I spend an hour getting linux going and about 6 hours on Windows+drivers+avg+ff+tb+OOo to make it barely useable
<davetarmac> Lamego: I deleted stuff from a USB drive, but now it keeps telling me there is stuff in the wastebin
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz: i mean the graphics card?
<xero9364> They are more stable, harder to hack, and can be very easy to use.
<Lamego> Dave123, so it is not ~/.Trash
<duke_> i cant reinstall the grub menu dont show up or start windows or start ubuntu windows is hda3 ubuntu is hda1 somebody helps?
<Lamego> is is the .Trash on the drive mount point
<zcat[1] > be nice if the bastard paid me too... :)
<Lamego> or just browse to it
<Lamego> and press "CTRL-H"
<Esteth> zerokill88: I'm going the same way. While windows is nice for the same reason a dell is nice (no configuration, just plug a few cables in), linux seems to surpass windows in every other way, other than software and hardware compatibility, which is improving all the time (partially thanks to wine :P)
<Lamego> to show the .Trash folder
<Fern> Are there any good programs for Ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > " (no configuration, just plug a few cables in)" -- WTF did you just read what I wrote?!!
<alejandrogarz> in my hp support says i have this card:  				   				   				   				
<alejandrogarz> 
<alejandrogarz>    	Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family Driver
<IndyGunFreak> Fern: what type of program do you want?
<xero9364> Fern: Xchat, Gimp, Firefox, to name 3 good ones.
<rapha> Fern: define 'good'
<zerokill88> Esteth ya thats true it is nice once and a while to be able to plug and play everything, i linux could be more user friendly, but what they say it is and if you cant compile dont use linux,lol
<Fern> I like Firefox
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz: you should be able to run compiz
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz: a little slow, but thats the same card i got
<xero9364> Fern: Ubuntu comes with it default.
<zcat[1] > SEVEN drivers disks .. no onboard network, no sound, no PCI card sound, no wifi, no printer, no scanner, ... NOTHING worked in windows without a driver..
<PriceChild> alejandrogarz, that card'll work out of the box unless you broke it
<Lamego> Fern, Appications -> Add/Remove (Plenty)
<Fern> I'm into graphic design and digital creation in general. TBH i'm not a huge fan of GIMP.
<IndyGunFreak> Xchat, Firefox, Gimp, Openoffice, Pidgin, Totem, VLC, Audacious, Mplayer, there'sa few
<duke_> i cant reinstall the grub, menu dont show up, or start windows or start ubuntu, windows is hda3, and ubuntu is hda1 somebody helps?
<zcat[1] > and everything but the nvidia VGA worked OTB in Linux..
<Fern> But you can get all them for Windows right?
<xero9364> !patience | duke_
<ubotu> duke_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zerokill88> WHATS THE COMMAND TO SHOW MY PARTITIONS???
<zcat[1] > but I didn't NEED any of them for Linux
<Pici> !caps | zerokill88
<ubotu> zerokill88: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fellacious> etherape is saying my computer is getting connections from all over the place.  but!  i don't have any p2p programs active...
<zcat[1] > zerokill88: df
<xero9364> ethe rape
<xero9364> lol
<fellacious> how do i find out what programs are using the network?
<zerokill88> thanks and sorry
<duke_> xero9364, i was seting the "," question litlle confuse =d
<Pici> zerokill88: sudo fdisk -l
<fellacious> zerokill88: lol df
<malnilion> Or ether ape
<Pici> fellacious: netstat -tanp
<Esteth> zerokill88: Heh, for your average "i want to check my email, use the internet explorer, and watch youtubes" guy, the usability is all there, it's down to hardware support for those people to use ubuntu, and an incentive. Although ubuntu is free, most people think windows is free, since someone just gives them a disk
<zcat[1] > well, df shows everything that's mounted right now.. what was the question?
<fellacious> pici: doesnt that just show tcp?
<Pici> fellacious: Yes. Just do netstat then if you want more
<xero9364> zerokill88: Windows is not free. It's $400 of the price of your computer.
<davetarmac> Lamego: I get an I/O error (rm: cannot lstat `/media/USB DRIVE/.Trash-chris/Billy Talent/Billy Talent/\r4\004\003\002\004..\002Q': Input/output error
<davetarmac> )
<zcat[1] > fdisk -l /dev/whatever for all the partitions of a particular drive, yeah
<fellacious> any way to log all connections that get established?
<zerokill88> Esteth xero9364 yup
<Fern> $400? :o
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz: check if direct rendering is on type $ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<clamps_> 
<xero9364> Fern: Without Windows we would all be better off. Period.
<fellacious> considering that my entire computer (which came with windows) was $350
<Esteth> xero9364: Not only can you just get an OEM disk, which is cheap, but most people either just get a copy from a friend, or download it.
<Fern> Can you buy a computer without Windows?
<xero9364> fellacious: Is it a bad version of XP?
<zcat[1] > windows is free, as far as most people care, since they are basically NEVER given the option of not having it at any big-name retailer where most people buy their computer
<PriceChild> !offtopic | xero9364 Fern Esteth fellacious
<ubotu> xero9364 Fern Esteth fellacious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xero9364> Fern: At Dell you can. They come with FreeDOS or Ubuntu.
<XLV> xero9364, actually no... windows, whether we like it or not, helped move pc arch to masses, lowering prices for hardware
<zcat[1] > at dell IN USA you can...
<fellacious> clamps_:              
<m0u5e> alejandrogarz: sorry i gotta go, but i hope you get compiz working :) (if your running ubuntu, i'd recommend you just download the gnome compiz manager)
<Fern> Do we have to go into Offtopic, xero9364?
<alejandrogarz> m0u5e : it says xlib: extension glx  is missing on display ":0.0". , error: couldnt find rgb glx visual
<Goooner> 47.6s lag!? Im downloading some software updates from Ubuntu, via my Wlan. Is it the server that is slow, or is there some issue with my Wlan?
<elcasey> I need a way to burn images that consist of an MDS file and multiple I00, etc. files. Mdf2iso doesn't seem to like it.
<zcat[1] > they still haven't started anywhere else, so basically most of the world it takes effort to even buy a compy without windows preinstalled
<zcat[1] > woah, I am so offtopic :)
<muszek> hi... how do I find device path (/dev/something) of my usb key?
<xero9364> muszek: It's usually /dev/sda(something)
<masinger> After reboot, I've lost the default Ubuntu theme and the GUI theme tool only shows a "custom" theme without the orange/brown ubuntu look (which I really like).
<muszek> xero9364: /dev/sda is my hard drive
<Radical> Sakra: unbelievable.. its not working
<zcat[1] > windows just makes me angry!
<Radical> linux makes me angry
<fiXXXerMe1> Is there a way to use hdparm with sata drives?
<xero9364> muszek: Try /dev/sdb
<muszek> xero9364: /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist... should I try with other sdb?
<malnilion> Let's talk about the real enemy...MacOS
<masinger> Any suggestions for fixing or do I have to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<NachoBorg> hola
<fiXXXerMe1> muszek: Check dmesg
<NachoBorg> tengo problemas con mi ubuntu
<PriceChild> !es | NachoBorg
<ubotu> NachoBorg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alejandrogarz> someone knows what can i do when this error occurs: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alejandrogarz> ???/
<Jack_Sparrow> masinger: Have you tried installing any other themes?
<xero9364> malnilion: MacOS is teh suxxor more than Windows.
<zcat[1] > In linux if something doesn't work, it's a bug. In windows half the time it's a feature.. "Rights management" or "product activation" -- who the hell considers things not working to be a feature?!!
<NachoBorg> SOS
<muszek> fiXXXerMel: what to look for in dmesg?
<masinger> Jack_Sparrow:  no, I just got some to try that though
<Radical> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
<NachoBorg> el problema q tengo es que me reconoce los usb pero no el wifi
<Radical> headshot
<fiXXXerMe1> maybe dmesg | grep usb or something
<Jack_Sparrow> masinger: gnome-look.org has lots...  just drag the tar and drop it onto the open theme manager
<Radical> sakraaa need halp again :D
<NachoBorg> y en el grub agrego acpi
<PriceChild> NachoBorg, /join #ubuntu-es
<NachoBorg> acpi=force
<xero9364> !es | NachoBorg
<sakra> Radical: yap
<ubotu> NachoBorg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NachoBorg> y me pesca solo el wifi y no el usb
<Radical> hey
<Esteth> How can i find what kernel version i'm running on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Esteth, uname -r
<alejandrogarz> someone knows what can i do when this error occurs: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alejandrogarz>  ???/
<Radical> sakra: oki... now i changed that file, wanted to restart/start the xserver again n guesswhat.. shut down [ok]   restart [fails] 
<Esteth> PriceChild: Thanks
<xero9364> !patience | alejandrogarz
<ubotu> alejandrogarz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vespoli> how can the alsa volume range be set?
<vespoli> how can the alsa volume range be set?
<masinger> Jack_Sparrow: trying that now
<zcat[1] > alejandrogarz: probably !restricted
<zcat[1] > !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xero9364> !repeat | vespoli
<ubotu> vespoli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alejandrogarz> i just asked something 2 times :/
<Radical> sakra: oki... now i changed that file, wanted to restart/start the xserver again n guesswhat.. shut down [ok]   restart [fails] 
<sakra> Radical: then, kill gdm first.(sudo killall gdm)
<uri> what's the difference between ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2?
<Radical> did that
<Radical> but it kills it
<Kylun> Hi. Can someone tell me of a tutorial for setting up my ubuntu box to fall back to dialup, automatically, in the event my dsl is down?
<Radical> but doesnt boot it
<fellacious> i would like to know how much bandwidth a program is using.  where in its /proc directory do i look?
<xero9364> Radical, now type gdm
<sakra> then, did you run the init script?
<zcat[1] > alejandrogarz: what video card do you have?
<Amasis> question: anyone with kxdocker who has an ugly QT-subapplication window around it ? Kinda like : http://ilapas.lv/files/articles/images/roberts/kxdocker_full.jpg
<alejandrogarz> intel 945gm
<Radical> init script :S
<alejandrogarz> zcat: intel 945hm
<zcat[1] > alejandrogarz: oh crap.. that should just work OTB..
<Radical> how do i register.. i need to pm
<rockets> Anybody have pidgin-rhythmbox working
<uri> can you help me? I'm trying to define that x window thigny
<sakra> "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<PriceChild> rockets, pidgin is not part of any ubuntu release and is not supported here
<xero9364> uri: Usually you want IMPS/2
<Radical> oh yes i did that
<rockets> PriceChild, I know that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > Radical
<uri> what is the difference?
<rockets> PriceChild, this is ubuntu chat, not Ubuntu supported stuff only
<Radical> jack: ty :)
<rockets> PriceChild, i can ask about getting unsupported things working here
<xero9364> uri: lol i have no idea at all.
<zcat[1] > wtf is pidgin?
<vespoli> aim client
<rockets> zcat[1] , gaim 2.0
<vespoli> google it
<zcat[1] > ahh
<uri> plus, I have a 5 button (+useless one)
<vespoli> RTFM
<uri> mouse*
<vespoli> well this is useless....
<sakra> Radical: then, what happens when you start it again?
<xero9364> !retarded | vespoli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retarded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amasis> pidgin is the new name for Gaim -> After AOL started threatening with lawsuits or something ? Whoever has the AIM stuff anyways.. Not that into what's going on across the pond ;)
<Radical> sakra: it says: fails
<xero9364> lol
<PriceChild> xero9364, please don't
<xero9364> K
<zcat[1] > does the intel card do proper OpenGL and stuff? Was on one yesterday and getting about 15fps in Tremulous ..
<koko1710> er
<fellacious> any way to gather per-process network usage statistics?
<koko1710> can i ask a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<koko1710> why my workspaces switcher fails?
<Amasis> zcat[1] : I have a 950GMA and no.. The games aren't flying on it.. But stuff such as compiz fusion and so works beautifully.. If you want to game with that card.. It's unfortunately working better in Windows
<koko1710> when the desktop effects is enabled?
<xero9364> Amasis: EVIL! Be quiet of such demonic figures as Windows.
<zcat[1] > Amasis: good thing it's not mine then :) He's going to get an nvidia anyhow..
<Jack_Sparrow> koko1710: Mine was working then quit..  I removed and re-enabled effects and back to normal
<koko1710> why my workspaces switching fails when desktop effects is on?
<Amasis> xero9364: I don't even have Windows on any of my pc's, so I'm "clean" ;) No need for any inquisitions here.. nope :D
<koko1710> i have no idea on how to use cube feature if it's like that?
<zcat[1] > desktop effects are still a little broken :(
<xero9364> Amasis: EVIL!!
<xero9364> koko1710: Ctrl+Alt+Left
<Jack_Sparrow> koko1710: Try #Ubuntu-Effects
<koko1710> fine
<Walker> the madness
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xero9364> I love you mommy (SPAM)
<Amasis> Solved: (just in case someone's looking) to remove the ugly border around KXDOCKER you can check this forum post: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<koko1710> no one is answering me at #ubuntu-effects
<fellacious> any way to gather per-process network usage statistics?
<zerokill88> Wtf, my usb isnt detecting my usb ???
<xero9364> thats like saying wtf, my pizza isn't being delivered by my pizza?
<Amasis> koko1710: what is your problem ? have you enabled->disabled and then re-enabled desktop effects and now it's kinda broken ?
<koko1710> yeah
<koko1710> i feel very broken about it
<Amasis> xero9364: that's a legitimate problem if you ask me! (the pizza part ;) )
<zerokill88> my comp isnt detecting my usb card?
<Dr_Link> Any particular reason...
<kthulhu> i've got a problem. I use "apt-get upgrade" to update my soft, but after that, i can't use gimp, and in yakuake transparency doesn't work :( Error in gimp: "QFile::writeBlock: File not open"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> zerokill88: what chipset?
<Dr_Link> there are two Ubuntu's when I start my dualboot computer.
<Amasis> koko1710: will you allow me to dig down for a little script ? See what happens is a bug and some "registry" values are overwritten.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> zerokill88: er, wifi usb stick?
<WoodsDogg> In fedora core, when i use vim, it remembers where I left off in the file and puts me there automatically.  In ubuntu it doesn't do this.  I have figured out if I do '0 it takes me there, but i want it to do it automatcally.  How do i get this going?
<etuardu> hi
<kthulhu> *sorry for my english :(*
<zerokill88> kopfgedljeager i odnt know, but it was working fine a day ago
<m1r> dr_link , probably  kernel versions
<zerokill88> kopfgedljeager no
<xero9364> !ubuntu | WoodsDogg
<ubotu> WoodsDogg: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<koko1710> give me the script then
<xero9364> Wrong thing
<zerokill88> kopfgeld no jeager no
<Kopfgeldjaeger> zerokill88: ok, sorry, i first thought i was in #aircrack ;-)
<xero9364> What's the thing for ths is ubuntu only?
<zerokill88> kopfgeldjeager no
<Dr_Link> I see the following: Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu desktop (safe mode), Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu desktop (safe mode), Ubuntu memtest, Windows XP Home.
<Dr_Link> Why are there two instances of Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Desktop safe mode?
<Amasis> koko1710: sec. Just booting a different comp
<xero9364> !fedora | woodsdogg
<ubotu> woodsdogg: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<zerokill88> kopfgeldjeager oh haha, ya my chipset doesnt work that good with aircrack, it produces packtes way too slow
<xero9364> Dang iyt
<WoodsDogg> thanks xero9364
<xero9364> WoodsDogg, in short, join #fedora
<Kopfgeldjaeger> zerokill88: DO you have a wifi card?
<WoodsDogg> my question is for ubuntu
<xero9364> Oh.
<WoodsDogg> i can't figure out how to do something in ubuntu that fedora does do
<kthulhu>  i've got a problem. I used "apt-get upgrade" to update my soft, but after that, i can't use gimp :( Error is: "QFile::writeBlock: File not open"
<zerokill88> kopfgeldjeager ya
<xero9364> What is he thing?
<zerokill88> kopfgeldjeager it uses ipw3945
<xero9364> !patience | kthulu
<ratpoison>  http://pastebin.com/m5b5c7505
<WoodsDogg> In fedora core, when i use vim, it remembers where I left off in the file and puts me there automatically.  In ubuntu it doesn't do this.  I have figured out if I do '0 it takes me there, but i want it to do it automatcally.  How do i get this going?
<ubotu> kthulu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xero9364> WoodsDogg: Sorry, I don't know.
<WoodsDogg> thanks for your help
<grigora> hi, what's the latest stable version of Ubuntu?
<xero9364> !fiesty | grigora
<ubotu> grigora: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<etuardu> i have a problem with totem and other video players: after i installed some codecs when i play a video the program reproduce it for few moments and suddenly quit... how can i solve?
<gordonjc1> grigora: depends what you mean by "stable"
<xero9364> If you want long time support, the newest "stable" is Dapper Drake
<xero9364> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Slopoke> Is this just a question and answer channel?
<gordonjc1> grigora: feisty is the latest stable release, dapper is "long term support"
<xero9364> Slopoke: Kinda.
<acke> WHY is my usb drives discouvered at different /dev positions? it makes it impossible to map them to the same media spot??
<Kragnerac> :)
<Slopoke> Well I have good news! Just got rid of xp on all my computers! Ubuntu rocks.
<litb> acke: =)
<grigora> gordonjcp: I just need something that works cause I just got the following error message when installing firefox-dom-inspector
<Kragnerac> Vista.
<xero9364> Kragnerac: EVIL WORDS!!!!!!!!
<grigora> gordonjcp: firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.13~prepatch070731-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<jaime> can anyone help me here?
<jimmygoon> How is Macbook support in Ubunty?
<Kragnerac> xero9364: Muahahahha!!!
<grigora> gordonjcp: so I figures I might have an older version
<xero9364> lol Ubunty...
<Kragnerac> Grumpy
<jaime> i need some help with flash
<jaime> bad
<Amasis> koko1710: Here's a script, it fixes the overwritten values and does a few extra things, read the comments :) http://pastebin.org/829
<xero9364> lol
<acke> litb the waked thing is that my usbdrives keeps beeing disabled and enabled.. and then they are reautomounted at different spots!! its impossible doing a rsync on them!!!
<litb> thats toooo bad
<RenatoSilva> how can I "regrub" a HD?
<acke> litb THANKS >P
<litb> RenatoSilva: grub-install
<_KeenEars_> *good_timeOfDAY* all
<Slopoke> I do have a problem with flash and Firefox, some images behind a flash object dont get correctly displayed. i.e. www.worldofwarcraft.com
<grigora> anyone knows why I can't install firefox-dom-inspector? I get [firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.13~prepatch070731-0ubuntu1 is to be installed] 
<RenatoSilva> litb: but how to run it, if I can't boot Linux? :D
<litb> RenatoSilva: boot a live cd
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: Use a live CD
<xero9364> Dang. Beat me to it, litb
<RenatoSilva> litb: nice!
<eallik> can anyone tell me why Firefox is extremely slow on Ubuntu (Feisty) and how to fix that?
<litb> RenatoSilva: or a linux distri with a sane grub which didn't disabled the grub shell
<_KeenEars_> is there rules to add software to Ubuntu`s repositories ? If i have a pakets of my FOSS software and wish to add it ?
<xero9364> eallik: Look on youtube for Faster firefox
<_KeenEars_> *packages
<super_chibi_rob0> hi room
<xero9364> Some of those videos help a lot.
<litb> ubuntu isn't such a sane distri
<super_chibi_rob0> who can help me?
<RenatoSilva> litb: i've heard I can write grub to a bootable floppy. Is it true?
<litb> it have a horrible boot menu
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: Yes.
<eallik> xero9364: is it just about Firefox or Firefox onUbuntu?
<badpenguin86> what is the command to move one directory into another?
<usr13> How does one create or generate a Postscript file?
<xero9364> eallik: Firefox in general.
<usr13> (For gfax)
<acke> litb and i have a disk-1 to disk-9 from the SAME fuckn disk... being automounted.. had it only been mounted on the same fuckn mountpoint as it disconned from....  well it wouldve saved me so much problem...
<eallik> xero9364: because I'm not talking about load times and pipelining but the fact that Firefox's UI is very slow on Ubuntu
<xero9364> Anything applying to Firefox Windows applies to Firefox Ubuntu.
<etuardu> can someone tell me why when i boot the pc i get an error from the upper gnome panel about GNOME_MixerApplet, so i can't handle the volume?
<eallik> xero9364: it's super fast on Windows, for example
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: how?
<xero9364> eallik: Then i don't know.
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: No idea.
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: I know you can do it, though.
<jaime_> !!!!!!!!!
<eallik> xero9364: I've heard it has something to do with Gnome and the way Firefox is compiled orsmth.. I thought I could fix it
<jaime_> I need help with flash
<xero9364> !patience | jaime_
<ubotu> jaime_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<curiogeo>  can anyone tell me how I would mount a usb floppy drive from the terminal window
<Yusuke^> ubuntu support and the forums might be able to help you with it, jaime_
<super_chibi_rob0> can anyone tell me how to set my audigy as primary soundcard
<Curs0r> how would I get a version of mplayer patched with coreavc support for ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: guess a "man"  will help :D
<eallik> there is no such thing as .deb source packages, are there?
<theblacksails> Curs0r: get the source and patch it?
<eallik> I'm thinking that maybe if I compiled Firefox from source, it would run faster
<eallik> I can always just test of course..
<Moez> Hello ! An USB Scanner is automatically detected by Ubuntu (XSane) ?
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: Try google for this: "grub on floppy" or "grub on a floppy"
<jimmygoon> xero9364, the other typo I do a lot is Ubunut :P
<xero9364> jimmygoon: I'm an ubunut.
<Thunderfox933> is there a way to set harddisk timeout?
<swb__> I type ubutnu
<jimmitastic> I've downloaded realplayer.bin, its on my desktop. where do i need to put it so I can run real videos via the web broser???
<xero9364> I type bubuntu
<Curs0r> theblacksails, that sounds complex
<swb__> jimmitastic, you need to change its properties to make it executable then run it
<christian_> What MSn for ubuntu reminds most of the live messenger in windows? I've tried amsn, gaim and kopete... I don't feel comfortable with no one of them..
<jimmygoon> Curs0r, unless you can find a prepatched version some where else...
<super_chibi_rob0> i hate u nerds that pretend to "roughly know" how to help
<swb__> right click and go to properties
<theblacksails> not particularly, i think you could just compile it from source with some flags
<jaime_> wow
<jaime_> sorry
<jimmygoon> christian_, what features do you (need/want)?
<_KeenEars_> Thunderfox933: look at hdparm util
<xero9364> super_chibi_rob0: Shut up then. Attitude is not what we want.
<SleepyHare> Hello, fresh questions about VNC-ing Ubuntu, anyone here can tell me how do I log in to a locked screen via VNC?
<swb__> then to the permissions tab and click "allow executing file as program"
<uygar> I caanott establish that god damnd VHCs
<christian_> jimmygoon: I miss that you can add smileys easily, and the easy search at the top
<uygar> please some one help me!!!!!
<jaime_> ok I am attempting to install flash on my 64 amd, and have downloaded the nspluginwrapper, but I dont know how to execute it
<jimmitastic> swb: it already is executable
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: I guess it's grub-floppy
<jaime_> i double click it like it says and nothing happens
<jimmitastic> type: executable
<swb__> then run it in a terminal
<kitche> jaime, nspluginwraper -i <path/to/plugin/
<swb__> jimmitastic, but does it have the exeuctable permission?
<super_chibi_rob0> xero: ill shut up if someone helps me
<super_chibi_rob0> this is wot this room is for
<jimmygoon> christian_, hm, you've tried all that I know of though, maybe someone else will know some  - does live messenger run in wine? wouldn't be idea... but you could
<super_chibi_rob0> all i see is bs
<Yusuke^> super_chibi_rob0, what's up?
<Pici> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xero9364> !patience | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<super_chibi_rob0> i ccant get any sound on ubuntu
<Yusuke^> live messenger will not run on wine, try amsn if you don't like gaim
<xero9364> haha noob
<super_chibi_rob0> i checked also mixer and its using my onboard sound card
<Pici> !sound | super_chibi_rob0 have you read this
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0 have you read this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jimmygoon> !sound > super_chibi_rob0
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: does grub-install really work? I'm gonna tell you why am I asking this...
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: Yes.
<jimmitastic> swb: gottit, nice1
<Amasis> koko1710: did it resolve your problem ?
<xero9364> ooboontoo
<swb__> jimmitastic, cool
<_KeenEars_> anyone here develops software of oneself ? how had you contributed it ?
<jimmitastic> swb: wait surely I dont want to install it to desktop
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: I want to make the following partition scheme  on my hard drive:
<litb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SleepyHare> I am on Feisty, currently running two gnome sessions via FUSA, my objective is to connect and control my display:0 via VNC, while the other user is active, and using the screen.
<jimmitastic> it is defaulting me to install it there, but shouldnt it go in usr/bin or something similar
<jaime_> is automatix worth installing, ive read a lot of mixed reviews about it?
<Pici> !automatix | jaime_
<ubotu> jaime_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<christian_> jimmygoon: Okei, aint no live messenger for ubuntu..
<xero9364> jaime_: Yes. It is for people who know what they're doing.
<litb> RenatoSilva: i don't want to fool you
<super_chibi_rob0> uboto
<super_chibi_rob0> i tried wot u told me
<jaime_> ok so what should I use to install things if i dont know what im doing?
<Pici> xero9364: No, it is not. and we dont provide support for it here if it does.
<christian_> anyone else: What Msn for ubuntu reminds most of the live messenger in windows? I've tried amsn, gaim and kopete.
<vocx> jaime_, the official stand is that is is NOT supported
<thrice`> anyone know where I can get the classic ubuntu window decs?  the older, brown, square borders?
<super_chibi_rob0> but alsamixer is still using my onboard sound
<vocx> super_chibi_rob0, ubotu is a bot, he is not human
<super_chibi_rob0> despite changing it to my audigy
<xero9364> Pici: It didn't break my system. Am I the chosen one?
<Yusuke^> christian_: amsn, it's as simple as: sudo apt-get install amsn
<super_chibi_rob0> oo
<SleepyHare> Any suggestions on my problem?
<Pici> !worksforme | xero9364
<ubotu> xero9364: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<super_chibi_rob0> so can anyone helo?
<Yusuke^> the closest thing to windows live messenger you will find onlinux
<super_chibi_rob0> help
<Pici> xero9364: /me is a fan of factoid only responses ;)
<wolferine> !ask | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vocx> super_chibi_rob0, you may be able to deactivate the on board sound through the system BIOS upon start up.
<christian_> Yusuke^: K, tnx. I've tried it, but I will get used to it
<litb> !doesntworksforme
<ProN00b> does anyone know any other solution for remote desktop except the default remote desktop in ubuntu (vino-server) where some special keys (alt+gr+stuff) don't work and freeNx (which doesn't work since i don't have my ssh listen on lo) ?
<super_chibi_rob0> thx vocx
<litb> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<super_chibi_rob0> but ill leave that as last resor
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: 20GB Windows XP, 20GB, 40GB data, these three primary partitions. Then a 1GB swap, 10GB Kubuntu, 10GB Windows Vista, these three on an extended partition, and finally 59GB of free disk space
<xero9364> Pici: I never asked that. I asked if I'm the chosen one.
<Yusuke^> not much choice really. when you try to install the .exe with wine, it detects you're using wine and not truly using windows, and won't install
<litb> lame bot
<Pici> xero9364: I cannot confirm nor deny.
<SleepyHare> Yay, remote desktop.
<Amasis> ProN00b: http://www.nomachine.com/ -- as far as I understand, it's possible to get working
<Esteth> ProN00b: perhaps VNC is more what you're after, it's pretty standard remote desktop software
<ProN00b> Amasis, not with my setup
<super_chibi_rob0> would i need to restart the pc
<NathanExplosion> a;oiwejfa;oeijf
<wolferine> Yusuke^, take your question to #winehq, possibly read the topic
<RenatoSilva> Hey, guys. What do you think about my planned partitioning scheme for my hard drive: 20GB Windows XP, 20GB, 40GB data, these three primary partitions. Then a 1GB swap, 10GB Kubuntu, 10GB Windows Vista, these three on an extended partition, and finally 59GB of free disk space. Is it cool?
<super_chibi_rob0> after changing default card
<Yusuke^> wasn't asking a question wolferine, i was answering one
<Thunderfox933> how can i set the computer to sleep
<ProN00b> Esteth, which server ? default ubuntu remote desktop (vino, a vnc server) doesn't work as i said
<wolferine> ah
<NathanExplosion> vista sucks
<xero9364> Help. I dropped my flash drive and now I lost it.
<xero9364> NathanExplosion: Agreed to the max.
<SleepyHare> I am on Feisty, currently running two gnome sessions via FUSA, my objective is to connect and control my display:0 via VNC, while the other user is active, and using the screen.
<grigora> hi, when upgrading from Dapper Drake to Egdy I get the following error "IOError: CRC check failed". Anyone knows what's causing this?
<random832> is there any gui for configuring trackpad options?
<vocx> super_chibi_rob0, of course.
<rockets> I've got a bunch of MP3s here that play in totem just fine but wont import into rhythmbox
<NathanExplosion> why would you triple boot with 2 windows os? that's just dumb
<wolferine> SleepyHare, are you logged in on the box your vncing into?
<thrice`> grigora: dying harddrive
<RenatoSilva> litb: what do u mean with fool me?
<jimmitastic> hmm ok i downloaded real player binary, executed it, but its unpacked it to my Desktop.... do I need to put it anywhere more appropriate? Like usr/bin or something
<random832> (i mean, right now i have tap click which is way too sensitive so i want to turn it off, and right side scroll which didn't work in windows so i know it's not a feature of the hardware directly] 
<RenatoSilva> litb: didn't catch
<greenmanspirit> can anyone here help me with boot speed issues, my computer waits forever on the configuring network interfaces step
<grigora> thrice`: really?
<Esteth> ProN00b: Ah, i didn't realise vino was a vnc server, i don't have much experience with it, but i used a vnc client/server in the past, and it worked well for me. Can't help any more than that, sorry :(
<rockets> Never mind.
<kitche> NathanExplosion, triple booting 3 linus distros also dumb if you say that :)
<astro76> random832, install gsynaptics
<random832> astro76: thanks
<xero9364> kitche: You side with the demons of MicroSSSUUUUUCCCCK?
<grigora> thrice`: how come I don't see anything in the logs
<grigora> ?
<solitude|> hey
<SleepyHare> wolferine, Yes. Normally I`m using it, but when I`m away, I want to lock the session, switch to another screen with another user and be able to VNC to my session without interfering with the local user.
<solitude|> how do i see what /dev is mounted under something in /media ?
<random832> hmm
<random832> how do i make gsynaptics work
<xero9364> solitude|: mount
<xero9364> simply type mount
<RenatoSilva> Hey, guys. What do you think about my planned partitioning scheme for my hard drive: 20GB Windows XP, 20GB Ubuntu Feisty, 40GB data, these three primary partitions. Then a 1GB swap, 10GB Kubuntu, 10GB Windows Vista, these three on an extended partition, and finally 59GB of free disk space. Is it cool?
<fellacious> my computer is getting completely fucking random udp packets from all over the place
<random832> (the fact that the error message speaks of "XF86config" is not promising
<thrice`> solitude|: "mount"
<wolferine> SleepyHare, lock the session, never heard of such a thing
<fellacious> is there any way to find out what processes on my computer are sending/recieving them?
<Yusuke^> RenatoSilva: i think it's extreme
<xero9364> RenatoSilva: I say all Ubuntu/Kubuntu and maybe XP because Vista sucks.
<solitude|> thanks
<random832> _where_ do i set "SHMConfig" "true"?
<Esteth> RenatoSilva: Why have both kubuntu and ubuntu?
<SleepyHare> wolferine, Pardon me, Lock the Screen, of course
<Yusuke^> and choose xp or vista (i'd say xp)
<astro76> random832, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the Input Device section for the touchpad
<RenatoSilva> Yusuke^: what do u mean?
<grigora> anyone knows what's causing this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34350/
<RenatoSilva> xero9364: u mean that I have not to install Vista?
<astro76> random832, add the line:         Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"
<Yusuke^> ubuntu and kubuntu doesn't make sense, and xp and vista doesn't either
<RenatoSilva> Esteth: I'll explain for all, please read
<taime1> is there a way to get gnome to do a slideshow on your desktop like kde?
<scam> slideshow?
<scam> you mean the desktop?
<jaime_> ok i tried to execute the nspluginwrapper file and I have no idea how to do it, i need like 5th grade directions
<taime1> yeah
<soc> hi
<soc> hab ein grub problem
<RenatoSilva> On my scheme, the HD is divided in two parts: the first one is for my main partitions: A main Windows, a main Linux. and a data partition for both
<kitche> jaime, nspluginwrapper -i /path/to/plugin will install the plugin for your user
<thrice`> soc: nur Englisch, hier
<fellacious> halp i am getting paquetted
<soc> sorry
<RenatoSilva> all these primary
<soc> clicked on the wrnog channel
<thrice`> =] 
<soc> :-)
<Wolydarg> Hey, does anyone know how well windows games work in Vmware on decent hardware?
<soc> ok
<Esteth> RenatoSilva: afaik, there's no need for a data partition to be primary
<soc> if i'm already here ...
<Esteth> Wolydarg: they don't
<soc> ok
<jaime_> it says not found when i ran the command /path/to/plugin
<kitche> thrice`, in here thought this was ##slackware for a second lol
<Esteth> wolydarg: Many of them work through WINE, though. take a look
<soc> i have plugged in an old hd with a winxp partition zu migrate some data
<Wolydarg> Will do, thanks
<Esteth> wolydarg: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<thrice`> kitche: hehe; i'm trying to find a ubuntu gtk+ theme, but this channel seems impossible to keep track of
<soc> now i want to boot up win xp to uninstall some things
<soc> boot i can't get it to boot
<Yusuke^> Wolydarg: there is a program (can't remember the name) that allows you to run windows games near natively. but you need to have a beefy system
<RenatoSilva> on the second part I make an extended partition to have secondary partitions (that I can edit): swap, and testing-systems, such as Vista and Kubuntu
<soc> grub says "starting up" for an indefinite time ...
<Yusuke^> it costs money also, not open source
<kitche> thrice`, do you mean besides human theme
<random832> huh - disabling the touchpad also disables the buttons for the trackpoint mouse
<d11m> hello all
<Heygabe> Ahoy, hoy. Is there a program in the Ubuntu repos that will check a disk for duplicated files?
<RenatoSilva> Esteth: there's no need for ANY partition to be primary I guess ;)
<thrice`> kitche: aye, the old original, square one
<Message_> test
<SleepyHare> wolferine, Any ideas?..
<FxChiP> Why would a driver compile fine once and then not the next time?
<d11m> has anyone here configured mythtv
<Esteth> RenatoSilva: Well, i tend to keep my OS partitions primary, so they're bootable, but i might be misinformed on what primary means
<FxChiP> The main problem I'm having is that the kernel headers seem to have called mutiny on themselves and just give constant errors when I'm trying to build DRM.
<afaik> heh... sweet... all I needed to do was install a single package to make bluetooth work
<vocx> soc, does the grub menu has the options to boot Windows? Or you don't see any menu at all?
<soc> yes
<RenatoSilva> Esteth: primary are those which can't be sub-partioned. These are extended partitions
<random832> astro76: thank you
<soc> i already wrote an entry for windows
<loquitus_of_borg> Hi. I am looking for a command line mp3/audio player that I can run non-interactively. I want to be able to tell it to play an mp3 (in loops), stop, pause, switch to another mp3, go up or down in volume etc, and be able to control it without having to restart it. basically it should always be running in the background and I control it from the command line somehow
<RenatoSilva> Hey, guys. What do you think about my planned partitioning scheme for my hard drive: 20GB Windows XP, 20GB Ubuntu Feisty, 40GB data, these three primary partitions. Then a 1GB swap, 10GB Kubuntu, 10GB Windows Vista, these three on an extended partition, and finally 59GB of free disk space. Is it cool? In this scheme, the HD is divided in two parts: the first one is for my main partitions: A main Windows, a main Linux. and a
<random832> any idea what the heck "circular scrolling" is?
<Ioan> I have trouble making a webcam be recognized : INTEX IT-103WC - does anyone knows how to fix this ?
<soc> but if ic choose iti only get "starting up"
<thrice`> loquitus_of_borg: mpd
<arooni> folks!  i'm installing on the ubuntu alternate 7.04 cd... and its on 'select and install software' and its at 85% "installed br1tty-x11" and has been for a LONG time....
<Chousuke> random832: being able to scroll sideways and vertically at the same time? :P
<arooni> is that ok?
<Yusuke^> we already told you RenatoSilva
<Ioan> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gspca-source   - this seem to have the latest drivers - but I still do not know how to get a deb file to install it
<RenatoSilva> Yusuke^: i did not understand u
<TBZ> ok... stupid question, how do you end a man page in term???!?
<thrice`> TBZ: q
<vocx> soc, can you pastebin the menu.lst ?
<vocx> !paste | soc
<ubotu> soc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RenatoSilva> Yusuke^:  only jokes is what I've seen
<SleepyHare> I am on Feisty, currently running two gnome sessions via FUSA, my objective is to connect and control my display:0 via VNC, while the other user is active, and using the screen.
<random832> SleepyHare: I don't believe that's possible.
<plasma> you can't do display:0 over VNC to my knowledge
<plasma> since it's not a VNC session
<zixp> hello, I cannot connect to WPA routers, but WEP works fine - 7.04 w/ ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant installed
<SleepyHare> random832, Why is that?
<random832> plasma: you can, with something like x0vncserver [and there's something like that with gnome] 
<plasma> ah, nice
<keen> anyone know a good snes emulator?
<plasma> okay, never played with that
<random832> SleepyHare: because the session that's not active isn't using the display memory
<random832> x0rfbserver, sorry, not x0vncserver
<nikin> hy.. is there any way to clear the memory used as cache in linux?
<astro76> !info zsnes | keen
<ubotu> keen: zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<RenatoSilva> Since nobody says something, I'll believe my scheme is nice :P
<Matir> hey guys... i have a laptop here that won't boot... if you push the power button, the power light comes on, but nothing else changes... no HD activity, no screen display... any ideas what would cause that?
<keen> astro76: i had zsnes but the sound was all messed up....any ideas why?
<thrice`> RenatoSilva: there is no reason to have ubuntu and kubuntu installed separately
<RenatoSilva> Anotehr question: how to share a data partition between Windows and Ubuntu??
<astro76> keen, not really
<RenatoSilva> thrice`: as I've said, Kubuntu is only for testing
<DrHalan> how can i browse folders as root so i can change its properties
<SleepyHare> random832, huh? My VNC-client is set up to connect to display 0, and it shows my screen while the session is active.
<astro76> RenatoSilva, make it fat32
<keen> astro76: thanks anyway
<random832> SleepyHare: because while the session is active, it's using the display memory. the inactive session isn't using the display memory
<Esteth> RenatoSilva: either install the EXT3 extension for windows, or let ubuntu mount the NTFS partition
<nikin> Matir: no CPU , no RAM ... do you hear any beeping?
<random832> the screen image doesn't "live" anywhere, so the vnc server can't serve it
<eallik> does Debian have source packages?
<Yusuke^> keen, you using i386?
<NathanExplosion> can anyone help me with my broadcom wifi?
<RenatoSilva> thrice`: do u mean I can have a "Buntu" with both GNOME and KDE?
<eallik> I mean Ubuntu
<wolfger> RenatoSilva: ...or get ext2 driver for Windows. I did that before, and it worked well.
<thrice`> RenatoSilva: of course
<keen> yusuke^: ya
<wolfger> man, I type too slow :-)
<Matir> nikin, no beeping... the machine had been working until today
<RenatoSilva> astro76: no! I mean except by using fat! :D
<nikin> DrHalan: gksudo + any file manager you want
<random832> RenatoSilva: why not using fat?
<Esteth> RenatoSilva: Yes, you can also run KDE apps in gnome, and gnome apps in KDE if you have the libraries :)
<NathanExplosion> anyone good with broadcome wifi?
<Yusuke^> i didn't have any problems with zsnes, but i had to use wine with other emulators
<random832> the other option is to not run windows and linux on the same computer - use the network to share files
<kondeDrakul> anyone know how this modem SpeedStream 4060 work with linux?
<nikin> Matir : any reasons it should not work? did you try to remove the batteryes.. did you look at the CPU and the RAM to be in place
<random832> or you could use something like colinux
<SleepyHare> random832, oh, I`ll rephrase then, I believe the session is still active, Both of them. It` just that the local screen is used by another session.
<nikin> does the Laptop charge?
<random832> SleepyHare: by "active" i mean "displayed on the local screen"
#ubuntu 2008-08-11
<CyberGabber> comphappy: Try changing the resolution, by simultanisly pressing CTRL-ALT an the Plus or Minus key
<burhan> comphappy: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<comphappy> burhan i did that
<Dazed> Here's another one... Since all my drives are ntfs, and I just did this in windows install... I can still see all the data from my 4 other HDs but it seems like it has to mount them first... Like, on my desktop theres nothing, but when I go to "places" and click on of my drives, it opens, its icon changes, and a shortcut is palced on the desktop... How can I have all my drives mount automatically on startup so I always
<Dazed> I tried just "make link" but it wouldnt work on them
<burhan> !ntfs | Dazed see the wiki link
<ubottu> Dazed see the wiki link: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mut80r> dazed: add the partitions to  /etc/fstab   after you transfer it to a dedicated partition, and use   mount -a
<comphappy> CyberGabber:that does nothing
<burhan> comphappy: yeah, that won't work since you are on ssh.
<Dazed> what is fstab?
<burhan> comphappy: the ctrl+alt trick.
<comphappy> burhan: that was on the computer
<comphappy> not over ssh i know that...
<mut80r> dazed:   open /etc/fstab  and it has description in the comments
<meoblast001> ok... i've been being the idiot who's been using ubuntu desktop on a server..... i want to user ubuntu server.. but how do you remote administer with a command line?
<mut80r> I have to go now
<ianliu_89> What are the formalities to add GPL License to my project (programming project)?
<mut80r> cya guys
<burhan> comphappy: not sure how much I can help you then -- except maybe find you the cli-equivalent of whatever you are looking for in the gui.
<burhan> meoblast001: you learn the command line :)
<aechols> this may sound really, really dumb, but i gotta know
<meoblast001> burhan: but how do i do it without having a monitor hooked up the the server
<Dr_willis> Dazed,  learning the ins and outs of the /etc/fstab file  is on my 'top 10' things every new user should learn about.. to become a  user at the next level. :P   heh. I gotta write that list down sometime
<aechols> is there an application that will organize coupons for Linux?
<comphappy> burhan: there is not anything specificly that i need in the gui, i was just wanting to see if i could get it to work
<burhan> ianliu_89: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<jane_> oi
<burhan> meoblast001: you remote into it over ssh (secure shell)
<Anonym10> hi
<Dr_willis> aechols,  sort of like a  Virtual refrigrator - with virtual magnets holding the virtual cupons? :) thats what my wife uses... (well a real fridge)
<meoblast001> burhan: is that all preinstalled?
<Dazed> Dr_willis: does that link i was given encompass those?
<Dr_willis> Dazed,  probverly  - if not a google for fstab, will have dozens if not 100' s+ of examples...
<kendra> grr baby grr
<jane_> hummm
<Dazed> good call
<kendra> my neck
<kendra> my back
<kendra> lick my pussy
<kendra> and my crack
<FloodBot1> kendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dazed> Ive only been using linux for less than 2 days
<Dazed> I'm not sure if Im ready for the next level ;)
<aechols> Dr_willis: I just don't feel like taking the time to create a database for the coupons, that's why i was wondering.
<dmsuperman> ...
<dmsuperman> !ot | kendra
<ubottu> kendra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> kendra: bubba... dont do that plz..... this is a family support channel
<dmsuperman> actually
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | kendra
<ubottu> kendra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meoblast001> dmsuperman: thats my sister... she has a freind over who doesnt understand =P
<dmsuperman> meoblast001: kindly ask her to leave?
<meoblast001> dmsuperman: i screamed bubba dont do that lol
<meoblast001> anyways
<meoblast001> secure shell
<meoblast001> how do i do that?
<Joyal> hi, i have a dell inspiron with windows vista, and dell system has a special boot record for the recovery option, i was wondering if i install the ubuntu via Wubi, and if i uninstall the ubuntu, wubi get back the original MBR ?
<Dazed> I think so
<aechols> Joyal, I don't believe it modifies your partitions or mbr at all via wubi
<Dazed> it wouldnt make sense to keep offering yo boot linux at the start when you dont have it anymore
<aechols> it installs like an application
<burhan> meoblast001: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on your server
<meoblast001> how do i install ubuntu server without a monitor is what i should have said
<meoblast001> no monitor at all
<meoblast001> through the whole process
<burhan> meoblast001: then, install a ssh client (like PuTTY for Windows) or use the command 'ssh' from your linux computer to connect to the server.
<nDuff> meoblast001, serial console?
<Joyal> i will try then
<spyrorocks> I am having issues installing virtualbox. I get this error" The following packages have unmet dependencies:   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages "
<Joyal> thx
<meoblast001> nDuff: whats that?
<burhan> meoblast001: pxe
<meoblast001> burhan: i think my system has that
<meoblast001> but how do i use it?
<spyrorocks> I get that error when I try to run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source virtualbox-ose-modules-generic"
<nDuff> meoblast001, hook up one of your serial ports to another computer, build custom install media which puts console=ttyS0 on the kernel command line, and boot it up via either a CD-ROM drive or a network device. I haven't actually done that with Ubuntu, but it works great for Anaconda-based installers.
<aechols> spyrorocks, what's the error?
<meoblast001> nDuff: woah!!!
<spyrorocks> I get this error" The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages "
<nDuff> meoblast001, see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3215/
<meoblast001> burhan: yeah i think im gonna want to know how to start up PXE.... nDuff's explanation was complex
<meoblast001> my server has PXE i think
<nDuff> meoblast001, heh; I do PXE all the time w/ RHEL/CentOS clients, but haven't done it w/ Ubuntu yet.
<meoblast001> nDuff: teach me =D
<aechols> sounds like you need to install the newer modules
<aechols> one sec
<nDuff> meoblast001, hmm... you might look at Cobbler for Ubuntu
<spyrorocks> I am attempting to follow the instructions for hardy on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nDuff> meoblast001, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CobblerSpec
<dev_n00b> Can anyone help me install UBUNTU using WUBI on a Netcell RAID card under Vista?
<carl_> trying to run     carl@carl-desktop:~$ sh hplip-2.8.5.run
<carl_> sh: Can't open hplip-2.8.5.run
<carl_>   Why am I getting this?
<spyrorocks> aechols: OK
<meoblast001> nDuff: =/.... i didnt install Ubuntu server yet so i cant install packages
<burhan> meoblast001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<meoblast001> nDuff: if i have to i can drag a monitor in here but i dont want to
<Dazed> is there a simple way to give my wubi installed ubuntu more HD real estate?
<nDuff> meoblast001, eh? no, you install cobbler on a *different* system, the one you're going to be using as your PXE server
<Dazed> Is there a tool in wubi to just adjust the size or something
<burhan> carl_: where is that file?
<unop> carl_, you probably don't have the right permissions on the file
<carl_> on the desktop
<burhan> carl_: cd Desktop first
<nDuff> meoblast001, you have some working system on the same network you can ssh into, right?
<carl_> I checked the promissions under properties
<aechols> spyrorocks: try - sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic
<unop> carl_, what does this return?  ls -l hplip-2.8.5.run
<aechols> instead for your modules
<spyrorocks> aechols: OK will try
<meoblast001> nDuff: my server is currently on with Ubuntu Desktop installed... i just want to save us energy and save my CPU the work
<spyrorocks> alexanderwz:
<spyrorocks> aechols: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<nDuff> meoblast001, oh. You don't need to reinstall, then, just turn off the X server.
<burhan> meoblast001: then what's the problem? You just want to unplug the monitor?
<serkan`c> carl_: did you try ./hplip-2.8.5.run ?
<carl_> ls: cannot access hplip-2.8.5.run: No such file or directory
<meoblast001> nDuff: how do i make it so X server wont launch every time the system starts?
<aechols> spyro: open a terminal and type - uname -a
<burhan> carl_: sh Desktop/hplip-2.8.5.run
<spyrorocks> aechols: Linux brad-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<unop> carl_, burhan - might want to make that more specific.  sh ~/Desktop/hplip-2.8.5.run
<meoblast001> nDuff: if i have webmin, do i need openssh?
<burhan> meoblast001: sudo update-rc.d stop gdm should do it.
<nDuff> meoblast001, webmin is Teh Evil. :)
<burhan> unop: he's already in his home directory
<unop> burhan, don't mean to be picky -- don't think the order is right there :)
<aechols> spyro: did you install kernel 2.6.24-20-generic at any point?
<zk> does anyone use CNR client?
<meoblast001> nDuff: it gets the job done =P
<carl_> Thanks that worked
<nDuff> meoblast001, ...I don't trust it for serious administration, though much that attitude may go back a decade or so. :)
<Phantom-X> one package i miss for ubuntu
<Phantom-X> is tkzinc
<Mr_Awesome> when i start seq24, are connection points expected to appear the "connections" window of the JACK control? for me, none appear.
<nDuff> meoblast001, circa 1997, webmin was a bundle of security holes and much slower than just shelling in and using vi.
<burhan> nDuff: webmin is not supported under debian anyway.
<spyrorocks> aechols: I don't think so
<meoblast001> nDuff: how do i get someone to stop PM spaming me?
<dev_n00b> I have a PNY S-CURE Raid card based on the Netcell chipset.  May I use WUBI to install Ubuntu on the RAID 0 array on it?
<nDuff> meoblast001, /ignore is your friend
<tanner> is there anyway to make linux appear as a drive if plugged in via eSATA ? (im trying to build an external soft raid 5 array with lvm and want it to look like a drive to any other operating system)
<spyrorocks> aechols: I just installed ubuntu yesterday on this band new laptop
<spyrorocks> aechols: I am a bit of a linux noob so I might have while i was trying to install the right packages
<aechols> spyro: then type the sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<meoblast001> nDuff: so teach me how to setup ssh
<meoblast001> nDuff: also teach me how to get /home/user/services/services to run on startup without Gnome
<noname> hi all
<burhan> meoblast001: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, man update-rc.d
<nDuff> meoblast001, I have a day job, which I'm actually working on. I don't have time to help you with everything you might want -- and phrasing things as demands rather than polite requests (or making requests for support to one person rather than the channel as a whole) is bad manners anyhow.
<meoblast001> nDuff: im sorry.... thank you for helping me with what you already did
<aechols> spyro: that working for you/
<aechols> ?
<meoblast001> nDuff: sorry.. im not good at remembering please.. but i usually remember thank you
<burhan> tanner: please rephrase your question -- as it didn't make sense to me. You cannot make linux appear like a drive, linux is an OS. Its like saying I want Vista to appear as a drive.
<noname> Hi all, can anybody help me with flash please?
<tanner> except linux is vastly more versitle
<burhan> tanner: I'm not sure how that solves your problem though :)
<tanner> you're scope is far too limited
<noname> ALL: can anybody help me with flash please?
<noname> it would be GREATLY appreciated! :)
<nDuff> tanner, not sure about eSATA. You can certainly do exports via iSCSI easily enough.
<spyrorocks> aechols: just a sec
<eblume> Hi - I've been having troubles setting up an Atheros chipset wireless device on a laptop, and through using dmesg and lspci/lsmod, I've found what I believe to be the error: the laptop has the wireless device switched OFF. Unfortunately the switch to turn it ON again is touch-sensitive, and doesn't seem to respond.
<meoblast001> burhan: how do i connect to openssh?
<aechols> aight
<eblume> Any ideas on how I can enable this button?
<nDuff> noname, don't ask for volunteers before we know what your question is
<nDuff> noname, "with flash" isn't very specific
<nDuff> noname, ...so just ask your question, and anyone who knows will speak up.
<burhan> meoblast001: what is the operating system of the machine you are trying to connect from?
<spyrorocks> aechols: Unpacking replacement virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic ... Setting up virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic (24.0.4) ...
<spyrorocks> looks like it worked
<unop> meoblast001,  ssh username@server
<aechols> Cool
<spyrorocks> lets see if virtualbox runs
<aechols> Use the specific module for your kernel
<aechols> that is what was causing your issue
<spyrorocks> " The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.. VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).   Result Code:  0x80004005 Component:  Console Interface:  IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}   "
<noname> sure, aechelos already took the question
<aechols> spyro: go to system -> administration -> users and groups
<burhan> spyrorocks: system > admin > users and groups, click unlock, then add yourself to vboxusers
<aechols> add yourself to the vbox users groupd
<spyrorocks> sudo adduser brad vboxusers
<spyrorocks> ?
<burhan> spyrorocks: no.
<spyrorocks> ok just wondering if that would work
<spyrorocks> trying to learn a bit more about linux
<eblume> So does anyone know about enabling touch-sensitive wireless-lan buttons on HP laptops?
<burhan> spyrorocks: the cli version would be sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers
<Cdilling> hey all
<burhan> spyrorocks: the cli version would be sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers *youraccount*
<keri> hello   I play on facebook and it keeps saying that I need to update my flash player.   I have flash player 9 and someone just helped me download and install adobe flash player and had me go to utube to see if it worked and that tells me that javascript is off or i need to update flash player.     can anyone in here help me
<unop> burhan, his adduser command has the same effect
<squeakypants> hey
<spyrorocks> OK, so It said i was already a user
<spyrorocks> do I need to restart?
<squeakypants> just to be clear, the automatic resize operation when installing ubuntu won't reformat the drive?
<squeakypants> like, it will preserve the data?
<unop> spyrorocks, logging out should be enough
<spyrorocks> ok
<spyrorocks> will logout
<spyrorocks> brb
<iCEifer> hello, anyone here use audacity? I cannot record from the output from my sound card. I can't see "mix" of any kind under kmix either and selecting various inputs & outputs in audacity doesn't work?
<burhan> never bothered with adduser though :/
<burhan> man useradd "On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead."
<keri> hello any one can help me....  this is what i have been going though for the last 2 hours  you can read and then please help me.         http://pastebin.com/m7e71bc4f
<dmsuperman> Where do screenlets keep their configuration settings?
<burhan> dmsuperman: ~/.screenlets
<unop> dmsuperman, in ~/.screenlets or ~/.config/screenlets perhaps
<aechols> spyro: what you were doing from the command line will work sudo adduser brad vboxusers
<dmsuperman> .screenlets/SimpleTwitter/ only contains .py files, .pyc files, and a .svg file
<burhan> dmsuperman: my ~/.screenlets/ only has config.ini
<dmsuperman> I'm in ~/.screenlets/SimpleTwitter, I want to check it's configuration for just that screenlet
<dmsuperman> it's not saving my twitter password
<dmsuperman> so I just want ot hard code it into the config
<burhan> dmsuperman: could be a bug or a permission issue -- maybe its trying to write to somewhere it shouldn't.
<aechols> spyro: working now?
<spyrorocks> OK guys, virtualbox boots now!
<aechols> cool
<spyrorocks> but it wont capture my key
<spyrorocks> trying to install kp spp2
<spyrorocks> xp*
<aechols> use your right ctrl key
<keri> http://pastebin.com/m7e71bc4f    can someone help me here
<spyrorocks> it hangs at boot from cd
<dmsuperman> burhan, the problem is, it saves my username but not my password
<dmsuperman> burhan, so every startup I have to open it up and manually enter my password
<ChokingHazard> hi I'm trying to get a geforce 8600gt to work so I'm using nvidia's installer that requires me to provide the filepath to kernel source. can anyone help me understand specifically what kernel source of devfile is needed and what the filepath might be?
<aechols> spyro: what you wanted to do earlier from the command line for the user -> group, would've worked just finre
<spyrorocks> never mind works now
<spyrorocks> aechols: Thanks for your help
<spyrorocks> I really appreciate it.
<burhan> dmsuperman: its pprobably a security issue, I would suggest checking with the developer.
<spyrorocks> woah
<spyrorocks> windows installs in virtualbox faster than on a pc
<burhan> ChokingHazard: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<burhan> spyrorocks: that's normal :)
<spyrorocks> definatly
<spyrorocks> :)
<spyrorocks> along with firefox rendering faster
<spyrorocks> and nothing crashing.
<burhan> I meant, that's normal even if installing in a vm running on a windows host
<sigmounte> hi ! Where can i find people with knowledge of the ubuntu installer ?
<aechols> spyro: no problem
<aechols> glad to help
<Dazed> can i increase the antialiasing quality on my 3d desktop?
<bj1> i want to setup a box running bandwidthd to monitor internet usage on my network, where should i place this box within my network, and will it need multiple nics?
<keri> hello   I play on facebook and it keeps saying that I need to update my flash player.   I have flash player 9 and someone just helped me download and install adobe flash player and had me go to utube to see if it worked and that tells me that javascript is off or i need to update flash player.      then this is what i been told to do.   Try installing flash again, download Flash again (make sure its from adobe.com/), close all browsers, then r
<keri> un the installer.        It still not working utube keeps telling me that my javascript is turned off or i need an upgrade flash player.      My javascipt is enable and i have download adobe 3 or 4 times and still nothing   can someone help me
<Dazed> ﻿can i increase the antialiasing quality on my 3d desktop?
<unop> keri, when you navigate to about:plugins .. is flash listed there?
<burhan> bj1: it only needs multiple nic if you are using it as a gateway or firewall between two networks, otherwise, just one nic in promiscuous mode should work.
<eblume> Hi - I'm bashing my head trying to get an Atheros AR5007 chip working on my laptop, and after observing dmesg messages and googling, I think my issue is that the laptop's touch-sensitive wireless on/off switch is off.
<burhan> sigmounte: try the launchpad page for it.
<sigmounte> burhan, any url of this page ?
<burhan> eblume: stop bashing your head against the switch :P
<eblume> Does anyone know how to get an HP touch sensitive wireless button to turn on?
<eblume> burhan, heh.
<zenlunatic> eblume: best guess BIOS
<Cdilling> hey has anyone used kismet?
<eblume> zenlunatic, I checked the BIOS, and it's some crazy reduced bios by HP.
<keri> unop,  let me see
<bj1> burhan: so to monitor internet usage, it dosnt need to be between my modem and my router?
<eblume> zenlunatic, only has maybe 5 options. Boot order and time.
<meoblast001> ahhh host key verification failed
<marcus_> hey--is it possible to use flushbox on ubuntu?
<marcus_> i think this default gui is too heavy for my pc
<Dazed> ﻿can i increase the antialiasing quality on my 3d desktop somehow?
<the_darkside_986> I'm having an awful time with ndiswrapper. I did everything I normally do--install the Windows 64-bit driver as usual, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, and list it, and it states the hardware is present. But there is still no wireless in iwconfig or the task bar.
<dmsuperman> For some reason one of my windows has no borders...restarting compiz and even my computer won't fix it
<burhan> bj1: not necessarily.
<dmsuperman> It appears to be in like fullscreen mode, and I can't resize it
<keri> unop,  no
<burhan> sigmounte: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<lazertek_> is there a way i can access the opendns sever if there is not dns set on my router?
<burhan> lazertek_: sure, just set the dns servers manually from network settings.
<Cdilling> anyone use kismet?
<burhan> marcus_: try xubuntu
<meoblast001> why is webmin returning "root" for whoami?
<lazertek_> burhan: i manually set it in the resolv.conf file but that didn't seem to work
<PrivateRolf> Can someone help me fix my fstab so that USB devices auto mount? http://pastebin.com/m56eeff47
<meoblast001> i just want openssh to work
<keri> unop: http://pastebin.com/m34175ab8
<Dazed> Have any of you heard of ATI Tray Tools/ knows of a suitable windows equivalent? I can't in good conscience put catalyst control center on my pc..
<burhan> lazertek_: after you set it, you need to flush your dns cache. I'm not sure how to do it, I just restart networking.
<lavish> marcus_: wtf is flushbox?
<meoblast001> what is this http://pastebin.com/d56f3a456 ?
<Dazed> suitable linux equivalent rather
<burhan> meoblast001: I already told you how to do that 40 minutes back.
<lavish> marcus_: do you mean fluxbox?
<ChokingHazard> burhan: I don't understand what goes in the uname
<bj1> burhan: im a little confused now, perhaps networks dont work the way i thought, if i connected this box to my switch, i didnt think it would see any of the traffic of going between the router and the other clients
<burhan> ChokingHazard: its literally as I typed it.
<lazertek_> burhan: restart network... how?
<PrivateRolf> Dazed, have you tried the fglrx driver?
<burhan> lazertek_: if you restart your network, your resolv.conf will get overwritten by your router -- I assume you are on DHCP.
<Dazed> no.. and its not the driver i want, its the control center
<marcus_> oh yeah fluxbox
<Dazed> ati tray tools is like a stripped down pimping version of catalyst control center
<lavish> marcus_: why shouldn't be possible?
<burhan> ChokingHazard: just type it literally, with the ` `
<Dazed> does that driver have a control center thingy?
<squeakypants> hmm
<ChokingHazard> ohh
<meoblast001> burhan?
<squeakypants> in the ubuntu installer
<burhan> meoblast001: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PrivateRolf> Need fstab help to automount usb devices. http://pastebin.com/m56eeff47
<squeakypants> when it resizes a partition, will it preserve its data?
<lazertek_> burhan: yes dhcp... so how do i come about do to this?
<burhan> squeakypants: best to take a backup.
<PrivateRolf> Depends how you resize it squeaky.
<sigmounte> anyone know what the kernel parameter "tasks=standard"  do ? (on installer )
<the_darkside_986> My wireless started working unexpectedly. But I am still having trouble installing nvidia drivers, I keep getting a 404 error when trying to enable it in Hardware Drivers. This is Hardy 64-bit.
<burhan> lazertek_: you can alter your dhcp options to ignore or override the dns settings from your modem.
<keri> unop:  what do i need to do now?
<squeakypants> well what if i just do the "guided" thing
<Dr_willis> PrivateRolf,  err.. if you have an entry in the fstab. that can override the automounting of  media when you plug them in.
<meoblast001> burhan: i did
<Dr_willis> PrivateRolf,  unless you set up the fstab to allow users to mount a speficic device
<burhan> meoblast001: then that's it, its running.
<meoblast001> burhan: did you read the warning it got?
<meoblast001> http://pastebin.com/d56f3a456
<PrivateRolf> ah, so just delete the line?
<PrivateRolf> Er..comment it out?
<Dr_willis> PrivateRolf,  no idea. :) depends on the specifics. you could always try commenting it out
<PrivateRolf> Alright.
<TheDude> ANYBODY: Hi all, I have ubuntu amd64 8.04 Hardy and I'm having trouble viewing the videos on thedailyshow web site, my flash player works fine on youtube, but it won't work on thedailyshow's web site, could anybody help me please? It would be greatly appreciated!
<burhan> lazertek_: open /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf as root, then either uncomment line 18 ( #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; ), or remove domain-name-servers, (with the comma) from the next line, and save your file.
 * squeakypants kills himself
<zelrikriando> what s up squeakypants ?
<burhan> meoblast001: rm /home/braden/.ssh/known_hosts
<meoblast001> burhan: then how will i use Bazaar?
<burhan> meoblast001: open that file and delete the file line from it.
<TheDude> Hi all, can anybody help me figure out how to get flash working correctly on my 64 bit ubuntu hardy? It works on youtube, but it won't work on the dailyshow website
<burhan> lazertek_: then restart networking ( sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart )
<keri> hello   I play on facebook and it keeps saying that I need to update my flash player.   I have flash player 9 and someone just helped me download and install adobe flash player and had me go to utube to see if it worked and that tells me that javascript is off or i need to update flash player.      then this is what i been told to do.   Try installing flash again, download Flash again (make sure its from adobe.com/), close all browsers, then r
<keri>  un the installer.        It still not working utube keeps telling me that my javascript is turned off or i need an upgrade flash player.      My javascipt is enable and i have download adobe 3 or 4 times and still nothing   can someone help me           then was told to go to about:plugins and did and this is the what the page says.  http://pastebin.com/m34175ab8
<PrivateRolf> USB devices won't auto mount. http://pastebin.com/m56eeff47
<meoblast001> burhan: its a bunch of numbers and letters
<burhan> meoblast001: and?
<TheDude> keri: i have a similar problem
<meoblast001> thats it
<burhan> meoblast001: delete the first line, save the file, then ssh again.
<unop> keri, doesn't seem like the flash player has been properly installed
<Dazed> Im very impressed with how slick ubuntu has become since I tried it last year, but one thing strikes me as really counter-intuitive.... no capital letters in your username? Wtf
<Dazed> I wanted to be Dazed, not dazed
<Dazed> I can make punctuationzors :\
<ChokingHazard__> burhan: yes it said Couldn't find package
<meoblast001> burhan: im in
<unop> keri, wherre did you save the tarball file you downloaded from adobe's website?
<meoblast001> burhan: thanx
<TheDude> unop, I'm having an issue with flash too... 64 bit hardy and I can watch youtube videos but I can't watch videos on thedailyshow web site, I get a blank white screen and that's all
<main> how do you change permissions of a file
<burhan> ChokingHazard__: what is the output of uname -r ?
<meoblast001> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop: file does not exist
<burhan> main: chmod
<meoblast001> whats that?
<main> full command plz
<keri> unop: extract files from the archive to home keri
<Dazed> TheDude:  I had that problem too, I downloaded another flash package and it fixed it
<burhan> main: chmod permissions filename
<Dazed> TheDude: IT was called like gnome swf viewer or some shit
<lazertek_> burhan: thanks
<ChokingHazard__> bruhan: 2.6.24-19-rt
<unop> keri, did you mean /home/keri ?
<vivalmighty> i just got linux, im a girl and i want you guys to stick stuff in my drive
<Dazed> woah
<ChokingHazard__> burhan: ah, so i need the source of that
<Dazed> yes maam
<Cdilling> hey can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<keri> unop: yes
<Dazed> let me tunnel my vpn into your box viv?
<vivalmighty> stop doing work and come have fun
<keri> then someone had me go to terminal and put in cd drag and drop from home/keri
<burhan> ChokingHazard__: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
<meoblast001> burhan: i typed sudo gdm stop into this command line and nothing happened on the server
<vivalmighty> as soon as i find out what a vpn thing is we will do it
<Dazed> sweet
<burhan> meoblast001: what were you expecting to happen?
<ChokingHazard__> burhan: hmm ill try
<Cdilling> need help anyone?
<SNuxoll> meoblast001: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop < that's what you want
<meoblast001> burhan: i was expecting for GDM on my server to stop
<Cdilling> i mean- i need help, can anyone help
<unop> keri, ok.  try this then.   sudo cp /home/keri/libflash*so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<zelrikriando> Cdilling, dont ask to ask ask :)
<burhan> meoblast001: where you figure out that sudo gdm stop would do that?
<unop> TheDude, not sure why that is .. does thedailyshow website use flash at all?
<meoblast001> burhan: it always worked for me =P
<meoblast001> burhan: or has it?
<meoblast001> idk
<burhan> meoblast001: it never worked for you :)
<vnix> HI I am a first time user here and someone can help me?
<keri> unop: cp: cannot stat `/home/keri/libflash*so': No such file or directory
<owen1> any good video editing app?
<meoblast001> burhan: i vnc into my server and i get no errors
<burhan> meoblast001: that's nice?
<unop> keri, bah.. this then.     find /home/keri -iname "*libflash*.so" -exec sudo cp -v {} /usr/lib/firefox/plugins \;
<vnix> I can install Ubuntu on EXT3. There's some error with bootloader.
<meoblast001> burhan: isnt it supposed to not connect?
<vnix> can't*
<Cdilling> okay so I have a SET failed on Device error
<Cdilling> when i run iwconfig eth0 mode monitor
<burhan> meoblast001: why would it not connect? Its not like you shut off vnc.
<meoblast001> burhan: how do i shut off vnc?
<owen1> any good video editing app?
<burhan> meoblast001: the same way you shut off gdm
<meoblast001> burhan: i dont know the name of the default installed vnc server
<Dr_willis> meoblast001,  if you ran vncserver manually, theres the 'vncserver -kill :1' or similer command... be carefull you dont typo and spawn another one.
<Cdilling> okay so I have a SET failed on Device error?
<burhan> meoblast001: ps aux | grep vnc will tell you
<keri> unop: http://pastebin.com/m6cf53580
<Adrian> owen1: try kino
<Dazed> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Dazed> ^^ Can you help me make it go?
<meoblast001> burhan: ok it returned some stuff.. now how do i tell it to quit?
<Cdilling> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Cdilling>     SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not permitted.
<owen1> Adrian: is it better than Cinelerra or LiVES ?
<Cdilling> that is my error
<burhan> Cdilling: are you running as sudo?
<Dazed> how do i add myself to the vmbox user group?
<unop> keri,  looks ok but just to make sure.   sudo cp /home/keri/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Adrian> owen1: i have no idea about those ones, try and see
<burhan> Dazed: sudo adduser yourusername vboxusers
<owen1> Adrian: will do. thanks
<greenman> ok, why cant i add people to the games group?
<Dazed> thanks
<lazertek_> burhan: thanks that worked
<unop> keri, then close firefox, open it up again and check about:plugins
<mar77i> hi, I'm trying to help a guy with ati drivers 8.7 - he's getting an error "*** No rule for creating the makefile ***"...
<burhan> mar77i: bad download?
<mrpockets> HEY!
<meoblast001> how do i make stuff not start with my system...... example... GDM
<mar77i> and make[1]: [build-stamp] error 2
<unop> mar77i,  does the installation procedure actually require you use make?
<mrpockets> Just got Endian firewall set up, and I'm able to get internet connectivity on this box in Windows, so I know configurations are proper. However in Ubuntu I can't seem to get out to the internet
<unop> mar77i, check the README file for exact instructions
<mrpockets> I can get as far out as the firewall, but for some reason can't get beyond that
<mar77i> the installation is a run file with the whole stuff packed...
<unop> meoblast001, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<duiu> I have a samba share mapped with a network drive on WinXP, with the username/pass auto-saved. Now I can only access the share thorugh the mapped drive, and by typine in \\servername\sharename in the Explorer Bar because I get an error 'already connected' message? What parameter do I have to change in smb.conf to allow multiple logins?
<unop> mar77i, you might be ok just running the .run file then .. but i can't say, you really ought to follow instructions from the vendor/author
<meoblast001> unop: now how do i add /home/user/services/services ? =P
<lunch> in dhcp3 server, how to kill leased ips without restarting dhcp server?
<burhan> lunch: you mean make them free?
<unop> meoblast001, sudo ln -svf /home/user/services/services /etc/init.d/; sudo update-rc.d services start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 .
<lunch> yes, burhan
<Cdilling> can anyone help me with my wireless config
<meoblast001> unop: omg.. can you explain that and what its doing?
<Dazed> How do i change/disable the login sound?
<burhan> lunch: I believe it stores them in a plain text file -- can't remember the exact path as I don't have access to my server from the house.
<unop> meoblast001, refer to the update-rc.d manpage
<Jordan_U> Dazed: System -> Preferences -> Sounds IIRC
<lunch> burhan, i have the path... /var/log.....somthign
<unop> meoblast001, actually ..   make  sudo ln -svf ...   sudo ln -sv ...
<burhan> lunch: it should be in your conf file the exact path to it.
<meoblast001> unop: explain those
<unop> meoblast001, man ln
<zk> i've removed wine-doors but the folder and the shortcut are still in Applications tab, how do i get rid of them?
<meoblast001> unop: how do you get out of man?
<unop> meoblast001, q  or  ctrl+c
<deniz__> meoblast001: control+c maybe
<bj1> can i setup a webserver thats only acessable within my lan?
<meoblast001> i always hit the x =P
<unop> bj1, yes .. set the virtual host to listen on the private address only
<deniz__> meoblast001: lol, well u can always open a new tab then close the previous one
<Jordan_U> bj1: Don't forward port 80 to it
<unop> bj1, i.e. if you use apache
<burhan> bj1: adjust the Listen directive for Apache
<meoblast001> unop: do i have to do that  random /etc/init.d part ?
<meoblast001> unop: oh.. that makes a link doesnt it?
<unop> meoblast001, well, actually .. what does  that file do?
<unop> meoblast001, i shouldn't be recommending that without knowing what it does
<meoblast001> unop: well.... its Anope IRC services
<meoblast001> i need it to run as user braden
<unop> meoblast001, well then, assuming it is set executable and executes alright .. call it from /etc/rc.local instead .. like this.   sudo -u braden /home/user/services/services
<unop> meoblast001, i.e. add this line to /etc/rc.local just before the exit at the end
<meoblast001> unop: what do i type in it?
<unop> sudo -u braden /home/user/services/services
<meoblast001> before exit 0?
<unop> yes
<TechPepsi> is there a way to show hidden files in ubuntu?
<unop> TechPepsi, in nautilus. press CTRL+H
<Dazed> I have exactly this problem: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic57734.html    Does anybody here maybe have a solution?
<Dazed> no one in that thread did...
<Armada> the partition table of my memmory stick is broken, how can I completely wipe and reformat it?
<meoblast001> unop: dont call me a noob.. but how do you shut down a system from the terminal?
<meoblast001> isnt it sudo halt?
<meoblast001> well
<ghindo> meoblast001: I think it's sudo shutdown -p now
<meoblast001> i did that
<meoblast001> and it beeped
<Odd-rationale> meoblast001: sudo shutdown -h now
<unop> meoblast001, that works .. but it's better to do this.    sudo shutdown -h now
<meoblast001> well.... uhhh
<meoblast001> i dont know what i just did
<ghindo> Does anybody know how to check one's IP address from the command line?
<unop> ghindo, ifconfig
<Armada> unop is right, using sudo shutdown -h now will immediatly shut down the PC
<Odd-rationale> ghindo: ifconfig ?
<Armada> without now it will just ask for a time
<Syco54645> hello i am having some problems with sharing a linux drive to a windows machine on my network.  it works fine in my virtual machine that is on here, but when I try to use any other windows computer on my network, it does not work.  does anyone have any ideas?
<Dazed> can someone tell me the difference between the synaptic package manager and the one in add/remove programs?
<ghindo> unop, Odd-rationale:  That just gives me a 192.168.0.2
<Armada> <Odd-rationale> You're thinking of windows, shame on you :P
<ghindo> How would I get my outside IP address?
<Armada> ghindo: www.whatismyip.com
<Fulano> quien habla español?
<ghindo> Dazed: The two programs do the same thing, it's just a different GUI
<ghindo> Armada: From the command line?
<meoblast001> Armada: i prefer www.myip.dk =P
<unop> ghindo, wget -q www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O -
<Dazed> kk
<Dazed> it seemed like the synaptic one had more packages overall
<Armada> ghindo: no, in a browser. Why?
<ghindo> unop: Cool, thank you! :)
<meoblast001> how do i check if a process is running
<meoblast001> ?
<unop> meoblast001, pidof process_name
<Flapperbol> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to watch a 1080p movie, but none of my players seems to play it smooth (Running on a 2GHz Duo Core)
<goodbyegravity> meoblast001: ps aux | grep "process"
<Armada> the partition table of my memmory stick is broken, how can I completely wipe and reformat it?
<Jordan_U> Armada: gparted
<unop> Armada,  fdisk / cfdisk
<ghindo> Armada: I wanted to find it out on the command line because my computer doesn't have a GUI :x
<Armada> Jordan_U: That crashes
<meoblast001> unop: strange.. gdm is running
<meoblast001> unop: braden    5445  0.0  0.1   3004   748 pts/0    R+   20:18   0:00 grep gdm
<Jordan_U> Flapperbol: try mplayer with -vo xv
<unop> meoblast001, use pidof .. that's just grep finding itself
<meoblast001> oh
<unop> meoblast001,   ps aux | grep [g]dm
<meoblast001> nothing was returned
<unop> meoblast001, meaning it's not running then
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> yay
<Armada> Jordan_U: I need to make a new drive label but if I use gparted it crashes
<Jordan_U> unop: or pgrep :)
<meoblast001> unop: so how much power will this save us a year =P
<Armada> Jordan_U: Yeah, my memmory stick is pretty much FUBAR
<unop> Jordan_U, TIMTOWTDI
<Flapperbol> Jordan_U: do i need to type that in a terminal or something?
<unop> meoblast001, i wish i knew :)
<meoblast001> i just cut ram usage in half
<meoblast001> thanx unop
<unop> meoblast001, well, it won't matter if you continue to use graphical applications afterwards :)
<meoblast001> unop: so this is what i accomplished... reduced resource usage on my server... cleaned my server...... and got the hdd to stop clicking
<meoblast001> unop: continue to use graphical applications?
<unop> meoblast001, re. that clicking part .. you really ought to replace the harddrive
<unop> meoblast001,  yea, like through startx or otherwise
<Cdilling> anyone able to help me?
<mrpockets> no
<unop> !anyone | Cdilling
<ubottu> Cdilling: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meoblast001> unop: well.. i cant afford =/... and i got it to stop by cleaning my system out... it had dust in it.. i accidently got liquid on the motherboard to O_O... but it still runs... for now atleast
<Cdilling> lol sorry
<Armada> the partition table of my memmory stick is broken, it reports the wrong size and gparted crashes on it.
<Sorlag> hi everyone..a little question: how do i not display merged hdds on the dekstop?
<Cdilling> K so I am getting an "error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
<Tonehog> "merged?"
<unop> meoblast001, well, your call .. but if your HDD is clicking, it's a sign .. it's crying for you to give it a decent burial
<Jordan_U> Flapperbol: Mplayer is a terminal based player, the reason I suggest it is 1: I like it and 2: It's easy to force it to try to use xv for video output ( which is usually going to give the smoothest picture ) and also because if other players aren't using xv because your drivers aren't supporting it mplayer will hopefully give a useful error message, so try "mplayer -vo xv /path/to/video" ( There are also GUI front ends to mplay
<unop> Cdilling, using sudo?
<meoblast001> unop: well... as long as i have my stuff backed up
<meoblast001> unop: and how is my server running graphical applications is i have no X runnign?
<Tonehog> console SDL?
<unop> meoblast001, xvfb .. but i guess you aren't using that
<Armada> can someone help me?
<unop> Cdilling, no PMs without asking .. please keep conversations in here, thanks
<meoblast001> unop: idk am i?
<Armada> the partition table of my memmory stick is broken, it reports the wrong size and gparted crashes on it.
<Cdilling> unop: sorry about that
<unop> meoblast001, well, if you don't know what it is, i'm sure you aren't using it :)
<unop> Cdilling, no worries .. just not good netiquette PMing someone without their permission :)
<Cdilling> unop: still new to ubuntu and irc/xchat
<unop> Cdilling, ok, so, you using sudo there?
<Flapperbol> Jordan_U: Tried it with the command you suggested, there are fewer framedrops, but after 20 secs the audio isn't synced anymore...
<Jordan_U> Armada: Try using fdisk, a good guide is in the gentoo handbook ( ignore the parts about how big swap /home etc need to be since you will probably just make one large partition )
<Jordan_U> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1#doc_chap3
<Cdilling> unop: yeah I used sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<meoblast001> unop: pretend i didnt say this in this channel.... but click this link... this is the only offtopic thing im saying http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSCNpzD37l4
<meoblast001> ok no more offtopic
<pagodaman> if anyone can help me with my grub error 22, please pim me
<unop> Cdilling, i'm guessing the driver you are using for that card does not support that action
<Tonehog> can anyone help me with some basic info on amarok?
<unop> Cdilling, what driver are you using anyway? do you know?
<Cdilling> unop: i have no idea, how would i find that out?
<Armada> Jordan_U: What do you want me to do with fdisk? It reports no partition on that drive (/dev/sdc)
<Jordan_U> Armada: Create the partition(s) you want to be on the disk
<pagodaman> grub error 22, please help, no internal hard drive, hp ze4800
<Armada> Jordan_U: With fdisk?
<Tonehog> Trying to "Ban" a song when using personal last.fm channel doesn't skip to next track. what's the deal with that? Do I not completely understand how last.fm works? I admit, I don't know much about the way last.fm works.
<Jordan_U> Armada: Yes
<PabloMDiez> Hello everybody! =)
<Armada> Jordan_U: How? fdisk is only used to report info about a drive AFAIK
<neeto> has anyone had success mounting their jailbroken iphone on hardy via SSH?
<Armada> Jordan_U: nvm, I found it
<PabloMDiez> Can someone help me with internet sharing and other problem on hardy?? Please! =)
<Jordan_U> Armada: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1#doc_chap3
<pagodaman> anyone know where to get grub 2?
<armrp> Hey, I cant use the internet after a few minutes of using the Transmission torrent client. Can anyone help me?
<Cdilling> unop: any ideas?
<pagodaman> well, sure pagodaman. just go to gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.html
<pagodaman> well, thanks!
<PabloMDiez> armrp: maybe Transmission is using all your bandwidht, try closing it and refreshing your IP address
<Jordan_U> pagodaman: Grub2 is available in the repos ( though you may or may not still want to get the newest version from gnu.org )
<Sorlag> hi all.. where do i configure whats displayed on the desktop? (Trash bin, HDDs etc.)
<armrp> Well, Transmission wont download ether, and after I close it my net still doesn't work. How do I refresh my IP?
<pagodaman> thanks, Jordan_U
<Reformer81> I've downloaded a couple of icon packs from gnome-look.org, but cannot figure out how to install them...
<PabloMDiez> @armrp: which type of internet do you have?
<Jordan_U> pagodaman: np
<armrp> DSL 512kbps
<Jordan_U> Reformer81: Drag the tar.gz file into System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<PabloMDiez> interface? eth, nas.. ?
<frances> how do I turn on the window shading in Compiz?
<Reformer81> Jordan_U: That just says it is not a valid theme.
<sotec_prod> I need some help with getting the sound drivers for an IBM thinkpad 600e installed. Anyone know if it's possible?
<Cdilling> can anyone help me with an SET MODE error with my wireless card
<Reformer81> frances: What do you mean by window shading?
<Jordan_U> Reformer81: Make sure you don't decompress it first
<pagodaman> Jordan_U: what repos? I can't find the download for it. And if you could, could you please tell me where to find a how-to guide on setting it up
<Reformer81> Jordan_U: I dragged the .gz file... didn't extract it first.
<frances> where you can use the scroll wheel over the window title and the whole window rolls up or down
<Reformer81> frances: Oh... shading.  That isn't a Compiz option (unfortunately).  It's a feature of the Emerald Theme system.
<Jordan_U> pagodaman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/grub-pc ( sudo apt-get install grub2 should install it )
<pagodaman> thanks.
<pagodaman> ... Jordan_U: thanks.
<frances> do you know of any Compiz plugins that would allow it?
<Jordan_U> pagodaman: np
<Reformer81> frances: Nope.  I've been waiting as well.
<Reformer81> Jordan_U: Did you see that I did drag the .tar.gz file directly into the Appearance dialog and it still gives the "not a valid theme" error.
<frances> Damn. Okay well thank you!
<Jordan_U> Reformer81: Yes, I am not sure why it's not working, where did you get the theme from?
<Reformer81> Jordan_U: gnome-look.org
<Reformer81> It isn't a theme... it's an icon pack.
<Armada> Jordan_U: It's no use, it's as if my actions have no effect
<unop> Cdilling, what wireless card is this?
<Jordan_U> Armada: Did you type "w" to write your changes to disk?
<unop> Cdilling,  lspci | grep -i net
<Armada> Jordan_U: Yes
<Armada> Jordan_U: Success! Reformatting is now possible and I formated it to FAT, but now it says it can't read the superblock
<PabloMDiez> ﻿Can someone help me with internet sharing and other problem on hardy?? Please! =)
<prince_jammys> unop: sorted it out. success
<unop> prince_jammys, nice, what did you end up doing?
<Jordan_U> Armada: Did you actually create a file system ( fdisk just creates partitions, you have to use mkfs or gparted or some other utility to create the actual file system )
<prince_jammys> unop: disabled localedef while still running adept_updater (by unsetting the executable bit), and then aptitude full-upgrade after rebooting
<armrp> How can I run windows games in ubuntu?
<Reformer81> I've downloaded a couple of icon packs from gnome-look.org, but cannot figure out how to install them...
<jane_> My mom's trying to use a website with Java. I installed a Java plugin, but it's still saying Java's not enabled. FireFox has it enabled, so what could be the problem?
<Reformer81> armrp: Look into Wine or Cedega
<Armada> Jordan_U: I used mkfs -t vfat
<unop> prince_jammys, nice, will remember that. thanks :)
<prince_jammys> unop: everything seems to be in order. i listed the packages that couldn't be configured, and they were all reconfigured on reboot
<armrp> Reformer81: I already have Wine installed if i install Cedega also will they mess nething up?
<infinitycircuit> jane_, which java plugin did you install? sun-java6-plugin is most reliable forme
<prince_jammys> unop: just changed vga to 792 in my menu.lst, and now my ttys look awesome! joy
<Reformer81> armrp: Cedega is a specialized version of Wine.. but it is not free.
<jane_> infinitycircuit, ah, darn. I picked the one that was selected by default.
<unop> prince_jammys, :)
<prince_jammys> now we're talking
<Jordan_U> Armada: Can pastebin the exact error you are getting?
<Reformer81> armrp: Unfortunately, using Wine to play Windows games is a pretty complicated task... I suggest you start searching Google for how to play your specific game using Wine.
<PabloMDiez> Last try: ﻿﻿Can someone help me with internet sharing and other problem on hardy?? Please! =)
<armrp> OK, thanks
<xyblor> What is the location of the script that gdm runs when you select "run Xclient script" as your login session?
<Armada> Jordan_U: There's nothing special, it just says it can't read the superblock
<Armada> Jordan_U: But I give up, the mem stick is just broken now
<AYNUL-SEKS> hello all
<jane_> infinitycircuit, Is it really possible the default Java plugin would give the result that the webpage thinks java isn't enabled?
<CdK1> ji
<CdK1> alguno tiene laptop?
<Sorlag> hi all.. where do i configure whats displayed on the desktop? (Trash bin, HDDs etc.)
<Armada> Jordan_U: I can use the windows format utility to get a partition working.
<infinitycircuit> jane_, anything is possible
<PabloMDiez> How can I configure internet sharing from NAS0 to USB0?
<Armada> Jordan_U: Their unclean method of formating manages to get a partition on there
<Mr_Awesome> when i start seq24, are connection points expected to appear the "connections" window of the JACK control? for me, none appear.
<dblick> Holy shit.  Dapper... feisty... gutsy... hardy... intrepid... it's the alphabet!  (A bit slow.)
<dblick> Also no e?
<Armada> Jordan_U: I can use the windows format utility to get a partition working.
<Armada> Jordan_U: Their unclean method of formating manages to get a partition on there
<Dr_willis> dblick,  edgy eft
<xyblor> dblick: edgy eft
<Dr_willis> Just wait for Zublant Zebra!
<prince_jammys> I'd like to encrypt one of my partitions. Any recommendations of tools to use?
<dblick> Ah, right on.
<cosmodad> prince_jammys: cryptsetup/luks is usually a good choice. Some people use truecrypt too.
<gravyflex> #gnome
<father_> hi can somone help me
<cosmodad> !ask | father
<ubottu> father: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cosmodad> !ask | father_
<ubottu> father_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> "
<prince_jammys> cosmodad: thanks
<father_> i tried finding it on line
<cosmodad> father_: what is "it"?
<father_> but no luck so im asking here
<cosmodad> father_: you should get straight to the point.
<father_> please no flaming
<father_> ok
<TheNavyBear> has anyone used Mixxx 1.6.0 in Linux? I am thinking of switching, but Mixxx is my livelyhood, I need to know how it works in Linux
<Joeb454> father_, just ask
<Joeb454> :)
<cosmodad> father_: that was no flaming. I'm giving you advice on how you get help the quickest way.
<father_> how do you setup an online proxy network
<father_> ?
<father_> in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> 'online proxy network' hmmm
<jmichelsen> helly
<Dr_willis> You mean you mean to make your own proxy server and have the other box's use it?
<cosmodad> father_: do you just want to set a HTTP proxy, i.e. in your web browser?
<jmichelsen> anyone got a second to work with some smb problems?
<father_> my boss said i need to have an online proxy server
<father_> thats all i know
<Dr_willis> sounds to  me like hes being vague
<PabloMDiez> ok, I'm leaving..
<Dr_willis> theres 'have' as in having to set up the clients to use an existing one.. or 'have' as in having to run/install one for the clients to use.
<Reformer81> I've downloaded a couple of icon packs from gnome-look.org, but cannot figure out how to install them...
<father_> yeah i can be like that from time to time
<chill> can anyone give me some information in regards to doing some wine editing, i was looking at a bug and their comments were to edit some dll's i was unable to find them, so i installed the wine dev kit, could not find them even after that - is there a faq or guide for getting started?
<judgen> Anyone know xhosa?
<jmichelsen> can smbclient mount NTFS volumes anyone?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  you can 'share' ntfs filesystems with samba...  if thats what you are asking.
<father_> are there any free proxy server sites out there
<judgen> father_: loads
<father_> that might help
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: you use smbclient on the other nix box to connect too tho right?
<gravyflex> irc.gnome.org
<father_> be right back
<father_> sorry
<Tonehog> father_: is Tor a paid service? Are you simply looking for an HTTP proxy?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: the bash command smbclient //etcetcetc right?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  you access the share as if it was any other share.. the ntfs part dosent really matter.   except you have to watch out for filenames/case or other ntfs limits
<mmmiiikkkeee> does any one know if there is a way to run different kde apps using different themes. my wife wants kopete to have a pink background but i don't want other kde programs to have pink backgrounds?
<SkinnYPup> Anyone here running hardy on a toshiba M200 tablet?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: oh ok, I was getting NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME, and read someone say NTFS is the cause
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  its possible  the ntfs filesystem needs to be mounted with  some specific options. ive never seen that issue.
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  i share my 'windows drive' all the time.
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  perhaps use the ntfs-3g filesystem, not ntfs to mount it
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: I just took the dive and installed ubuntu on my main system but the other drive in it is NTFS with backup data
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: then from another ubuntu system (server) I am trying to mount that ntfs backup, I did put define the share in smb.conf
<dmsuperman> For some reason one of my windows has no borders...restarting compiz and even my computer won't fix it
<dmsuperman> It appears to be in like fullscreen mode, and I can't resize it
<Dazed> how do i get seamless mode in virtualbox to work?
<Dazed> its greyed out
<dmsuperman> Dazed, gotta install the application within the host, and it needs to be windows xp
<Dazed> i did
<TheDude> Please PM me if you can help: I'm having issues watching videos on thedailyshow web site
<Dazed> i have it running
<Dazed> oh wait
<dmsuperman> Dazed, you have the virtual box tools application installed and running within windows xp vm?
<Dazed> no
<dmsuperman> do that
<Dazed> i didnt know you meant the tools
<Dazed> that makes sense :D
<dmsuperman> :D
<dmsuperman> :P
<infinitycircuit> Dazed, if you want shared folders you need to use 1.6.0 or earlier of guest utils
<father_> sorry im back
<Jordan_U> judgen: What is your question about xhost?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: any ideas? on a windows box it gives access denied to the same share
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  set it up as a public share perhaps.. perhaps it needed to be mounted with a sprcific umask to allow all users to access it
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  or just use ssh/winscp to access the data as needed. and work around samba.
<greeez> I am having some trouble with python, and i think it has to do with proxy stuff.  Last night i installed tor/privoxy, but ended up uninstalling them.  However, whenever i try to do urllib2.urlopen  to any url it refuses my connection, and i have reason to belive that it has to do with the proxy stuff
<deniz__> how do i add res 1680x1050? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work anymore all it does is fixes my keyboard setup wen its alredy setup well!
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: hmm I dont know much about the umask
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: the share is public and writeable but I have no umask, maybe that is the prob
<orgthingy> greez : more details
<orgthingy> greez : how did you "use" tor
<greeez> i installed it and tried configuring it with tork
<orgthingy> greez : did you use it as localhost   port:: 9050 for socks and 8118 for normal browsing
<Dazed> seemless mode is mega glitchy and not seemless at all for me :\
<greeez> yes.
<orgthingy> greeez : u using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<greeez> xubuntu
<father_> yeah im just looking for a proxy
<SkinnYPup> Anyone here using hardy on a tablet pc?
<orgthingy> greeez: : not good idea
<greeez> my computer cant take the heat :(
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,   yep. You need to be sure the share is writeable to all perhaps..
<orgthingy> torK works with with Xfce and gnome
<orgthingy> but
<orgthingy> it was DESIGNED to work on kde
<orgthingy> just use terminal for tor
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: and thats done with umasks
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: ?
<orgthingy> very easy, actually
<greeez> eitherway I uninstalled tork, privoxy, and tor
<arthur> virtualbox question? is there a way to make the other os viewable area bigger? i hit host+f key it goes full screen but the window stays the same size...?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  ive also just mounted the windows directory to a dir in the users home dir. and logged in as that user. since he had full access to the windows partition.. the share did also.
<whatwhat> greeez; i heard ubuntu and debian have issues with tork
<whatwhat> was in the new linux pro magazine
<orgthingy> greeez  : so, what do u actually want us to answer?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  the umask option, in the fstab - controlls the permissions for ntfs/vfat filesystems
<greeez> What should i do to fix python?
<orgthingy> whatwhat : i hate torK, its useless someho
<orgthingy> u dont need gui for everything
<orgthingy> seriously
<orgthingy> emma_ : hello
<TheDude> HELP PLEASE!
<TheDude> I can't watch the daily show videos
<TheDude> some problem with flash!
<orgthingy> i created alias for tor: start-tor, start-privoxy and stop-tor..etc
<Dr_willis> whatwhat,   ive seen a lot of 'wrong' info in some of those Linux Magazines.  also any bug may of gotten fixed befor the mag. went to press.
<TheDude> PM me if you can help
<orgthingy> TheDude : yea?
<TheDude> Yah
<orgthingy> TheDude : no, here, tell us
<TheDude> ok
<orgthingy> we want to log answers :D
<TheDude> here
<TheDude> ok
<mike__> how can I determine my socket type?
<dmsuperman> For some reason one of my windows has no borders...restarting compiz and even my computer won't fix it
<orgthingy> so, whats problem, TheDude
<dmsuperman> It appears to be in like fullscreen mode, and I can't resize it
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: umask can also be difined in smb.conf right?
<Dr_willis> Is the Daily SHow on cbs.com ?  it looks like cbs.com did somthing that broke videoplayback for me under firefox.
<TheDude> orgthingy, the problem is that I go to the dailyshow web site and I try to watch a full episode
<greeez> orgthingy, i dont really carea bout tor/privoxy i didnt actually need them so i uninstalled it all.  However ever since this i cannot open urls via python
<SkinnYPup> arthur: sounds like you way want to set your resolution higher in your guest vm os
<TheDude> can't watch it
<orgthingy> !language | sexcopter
<ubottu> sexcopter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FrozenFire> Hey all, I'm running Kubuntu Hardy. I was trying to get the S-Video output working on my laptop, so I set up a secondary screen (Which clones the primary). Now when I attempt to start X Server, it shows some messed up screen output (Green vertical lines and such). How can I manually fix this? Is it a setting in xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  not that i am aware of. check the 'using samba' book in the repos for specifics I guess. its a well done book.
<nDuff> TheDude, does other flash work?
<orgthingy> TheDude : install Micromedia Flash from add/remove (search "Flash"
<nDuff> TheDude, are you 32- or 64-bit?
<TheDude> I did
<TheDude> 64 bit OS
<TheDude> I'm good on youtu be
<orgthingy> greeez : oh, ok
<TheDude> I can watch videos there
<FloodBot1> TheDude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dazed> is there a package with a linux desktop recorder.. like camtasia?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: using samba, I will do that, just trying to get networking all working, mainly for my wife
<orgthingy> TheDude : can u send us screenshot while ur watching flash video?
<orgthingy> and upload it to imageshack.us or any other site?
<aslan> hello, I have tne intel 4965 wireless card in my laptop.. and I can't get 802.11n to work
<orgthingy> BRB
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: I canget around this using some diff methods but my wife, not too happy if my switch to linux brakes her connection to our shared backup drive
<SkinnYPup> arthur: There is also a channel for virtual box #vbox
<arthur> ok i guess i will have to shut down vbox to do that...?
<TheDude> orgthingy: OK, give me a few seconds please, I'll post them up asap
<aslan> I installed the kernel package from the proposed repo
<aslan> but still no luck... anyone got this working?
<arthur> i found that one...;)
<Dazed> found one... xvidcap
<dmsuperman> For some reason one of my windows has no borders...restarting compiz and even my computer won't fix it
<dmsuperman> It appears to be in like fullscreen mode, and I can't resize it
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: thanks for  the help
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  you could google for 'shareing ntfs filesystem with samba' and see if any one else has issues.
<orgthingy> BACK
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: lol there are so many threads with samba issues, I guess because it is so versitile but yea I keep reading as many as I find
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis:  I will check that book also
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: thanks for the help
<Syco54645> hello i am having some problems with sharing a linux drive to a windows machine on my network.  it works fine in my virtual machine that is on here, but when I try to use any other windows computer on my network, it does not work.  does anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  this is when the + and 'and' options in google come in handy.   I would make sure the ntfs filesystem is acessable by all users on the system locally first.. then trysharing it.. enable verbose logging in samba to watch for any errors
<Syco54645> i am trying to use samba btw
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: Syco54645 lol we were just discussing this
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: I havent checked the log yet so yea good way to see
<jmichelsen> D	thanks
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: thanks
<SkinnYPup> Arthur: I use vmwareserver , but seem to recall vbox not giving me any problems once the guest os had its own resolution turned up high enough to "fill" the screen out.
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, i am trying to get windows xp to see my linux share, which is backwards from what i can find on google and what have you
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: this is what I was just doing as well
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: did you define the share in your smb.conf
<orgthingy> TheDude : still uploading?
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, yes i have, i can connect to it with my virtual machine that has xp installed on it (it is on the same machine as the share).  as soon as i try to access it from my laptop it does not work.  it gives no error, just keeps prompting for user and pass over and over again
<SkinnYPup> Any tablet pc + ubuntu users here ?
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: yea same thing I had earlier
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: how did you define the share, guest ok = yes?
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, i have tried editing my registry on my laptop but it didnt work
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, let me check
<Dazed> how can i stop a running process that i cant see as a window?
<SkinnYPup> I don't miss regedit ;o)
<TheDude> orghtingy YAH
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: no need to edit the win machine reg really, it is the samba share i beleive that causes that
<linfenix> some boddy know how to install xmms?
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, guest ok = no
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  you still here..  I just set up the laptop to share my windows filesystem.. its working fine. Want my Samba smb.conf share def?
<TheDude> orghtingy, I'm still working on it... I had to reset my password in photobucket
<Brucee> i am trying to installed photoshop cs2 in ubuntu hardy, i get it to run, but its telling me that 'memory could not be allocated for the activation process, plese close other programs and restart it, i close all my programs , change to metacity, and closed compiz-fusion, but still telling me the same thing
<SkinnYPup> sudo apt-get install xmms ?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: sure
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: change to yes and see if you can access the share
<Brucee> how do i know how much memory i have left on ubuntu hardy?
<TheDude> orgthingy, and I have never uploaded pictures from ubuntu before (I've only done it in windows, who knows what headaches will come upon me now)
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  --> smb.conf (last entry)  and my  let me paste my fstab line for the filesystem http://pastebin.com/f76ec11c8
<linfenix> apt-get doesn't  it
<nickrud> linfenix the xmms project is basically kaput, audacious is a popular replacement
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,
<Dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0022 0 0
<linfenix> ok
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, will this not leave me open to anyone though
<orgthingy> TheDude : it's same thing
<orgthingy> TheDude : what headaches are you talking about
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: great thanks
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: just for testing, it opens it to your local net
<TheDude> orgthingy: I can't upload pictures in photobucket... it says: invalid function name:SelectFiles
<SkinnYPup> Having problems getting to a WINDOWS share? try in nautilus smb://<ip of win machine>/<share name> like so smb://192.168.0.123/sharedfolder
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, ok, let me check now
<robbietwothumbs> my buddy tried to ddos me i using ubuntu  is there any way to find out which ip it came from?
<orgthingy> TheDude : haha, never happened to me in Ubuntu
<orgthingy> TheDude : photobucket has technical problems now
<orgthingy> TheDude : Firefox > www.imageshack.us
<piju-> need help here regarding mx records
<piju-> anybody ?
<TheDude> orgthingy, let me try google's picasa or whatever
<orgthingy> imageshack is pretty good
<robbietwothumbs> hey can someone help me?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: can you paste your smb.conf?
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, nope, didnt work.  i entered a username and password though
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  slightly cleaned up both files --> http://pastebin.com/ma08b94c
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: sorry,
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: laggin, I got it lol
<shortc|laptop> Can someone remind me the name of the tool that benchmarks the access speed of mirrors and builds a sources.list file?
<Hamled> has anyone here used the computertemp gnome-applet?
<TheDude> orgthingy, image shack it is, you have me convinced :), if you were a salesman you'd be selling a lot!
<harisund> Where can I find a list of Bluetooth USB adapters for Ubuntu (EEEubuntu especially) that work out of the box? I am looking at atleast A2DP, DUN/PAN tethering, HID, OBEX and other standard protocols?
<oakbox> Hi all, haveing boot problems with grub duel boot xp and ubuntu currently using a live CD can anyone help me please
<gigatropolis> in the sources.list file, can you specify a specific release like "dep <url> intreped-alpha-6 <blah>"?
<orgthingy> TheDude : haha, i work for free software only though :D
<slammed87d21> does someone know much about bluetooth? i cant seem to get my bluetooth to recognize anything.
<jmichelsen> Syco54645: when you enter the usname pw does it show the servername there or laptop name
<Svenstaro> !ask | oakbox
<ubottu> oakbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> orgthingy, please don't suggest/support mixed systems here
<robbietwothumbs> how do i find out who has connected to me with ubuntu?
<dblick> How do I tell what packages affect a certain file? (In this case, /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases)
<TheDude> orgthingy: hahah, I didn't mean to get you in trouble
<unop> orgthingy, sorry, my bad
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: great, this will help
<orgthingy> unop : what mixed system? i just told him about site to upload screenshot
<orgthingy> aha :)
<bep> how much is system performance affected when using an entire encrypted disk?
<robbietwothumbs> i need to find out which connections were made to my pc how do i do it?.
<unop> gigatropolis,it's not recommended
<orgthingy> TheDude : i *cant* be in trouble
<orgthingy> :P
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: what do the numbers mean after mask, is it similar to acces permissions?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  note that windows filesystem is mounted to be fully accessed by a single specific user.
<slammed87d21> how do i find out if my laptop recognizes my built in bluetooth?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  its a 'mask' over the default permissions..  I never can rember how they work. :)
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: that will work
<gigatropolis> unop: thanks. I take that as a yes
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: ah that makes sense
<TheDude> orgthingy: try this link plz http://picasaweb.google.com/kgantchev/Dailyshow/photo#5233066185252006546
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: great
<unop> gigatropolis, no, take it as a no ..
<robbietwothumbs> how do i get a list of all the ip that connected to me
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: pastebin your menu file from /boot/grub/
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: about pastebin, how long do those stay up
<orgthingy> TheDUde : ok
<TheDude> orgthingy: I stuck with google, it was MUCH faster
<unop> gigatropolis, you will severely break your system that way and then come back here for support, please don't do that
<slammed87d21> bluetooth anyone?
<Brucee> how do i know how much memory is ubuntu using ?
<Brucee> and how much memory do i have left?
<unop> gigatropolis, if you really really need something from intrepid .. backport the package
<iCEifer> Brucee, type top in the console
<unop> !prevu | gigatropolis
<ubottu> gigatropolis: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<TheDude> orgthingy: any clues? I can't figure it out
<nickrud> Brucee free in a console
<Svenstaro> Brucee, free -m
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  as long as you tell them to.
<SkinnYPup> You specify how long when pastebining a file day week year
<gigatropolis> all i want to do is get subversion 1.5 installed. any help on that would be great
<iCEifer> anyone here use audacity?
<knoppix> hi... i have a big problem: i killed my mbr... anyone here who wants to help me?
<arthur> another silly question my screen resolution dont go no higher 1024x768 almost is big enough. any sugustions on how to make it bigger?
<bep> iCEifer: I do on occasion
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<Svenstaro> arthur, which graphics card do you have?
<orgthingy> TheDude : just a min
<jmichelsen> DrDroh ok
<nickrud> !prevu | gigatropolis
<ubottu> gigatropolis: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<bep> knoppix: i can help you
<orgthingy> TheDude : install gnash
<iCEifer> bep, have you ever used it to record right out of the sound card? w/o running a cable into the line-in?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<orgthingy> TheDude : then restart firefox
<TheDude> orgthingy: I tried gnash
<SkinnYPup> arthur: In your host operating system? The one chosen when booting ?
<orgthingy> hmm
<gigatropolis> thanks ubattu
<orgthingy> TheDude : ok, wait a bit
<bep> iCEifer: ya in windows i have
<Be1> hey, i am trying to use virtualbox-ose and i am having trouble, i got an error message saying this "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.." and ideas?
<TheDude> orgthingy: I currently have npwrapper installed with flash
<Syco54645> jmichelsen, it shows BEHEMOTH\frank, which behemoth is the name of the machine where the share is located.  the server address is \\192.168.1.100\3-Music
<iCEifer> bep, hmmm, I'm having troubles getting that to work in linux
<Be1> what is your problem?
<arthur> i set the guest os's screen resolution to 1024x768 it got bigger but not quite full screen
<iCEifer> bep, can't see anything related to stereo mix to enable
<slammed87d21> hello?
<oakbox> SkinnYPup: thanks for the help, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36358/
<bep> iCEifer: ive had problems with certain sound cards and recording that way
<Jordan_U> arthur: What gfx card do you have?
<arthur> not sure...
<Syco54645> well crap, he left...
<casa> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/666-satan
<orgthingy> TheDude : there's firefox add-on to solve this problem
<orgthingy> TheDude : its just im googling the name
<iCEifer> bep, yeah, it works fine in windows but in linux I can't see a mono or stereo mixer to enable
<TheDude> orgthingy: I'm all "ears" or eyes
<Be1> does anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<orgthingy> because i forgot :P
<Jordan_U> Be1: What are you trying to do?
<arthur>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<arthur> is that what u was looking for?
<bep> iCEifer: hmmm wish i could help you out but im not really sure
<arthur> its a toshiba laptop
<iCEifer> bep, np
<slammed87d21> how do i install cwiid?
<slammed87d21> im still new to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info cwiid
<ubottu> Package cwiid does not exist in hardy
<TheDude> orgthingy: can you actually watch full episodes yourself? Because I spoke to somebody else and they couldn't watch an episode either (flash works on their comp just fine), the other person has a 32 bit ubuntu and they get an error of the sort: Flex Error #1001: Digest mismatch with RS http://media.mtvnservices.com/global/flex/rsl/framework_3.0.0.477.swf. Redeploy the matching RSL or relink your application with the matching library. 
<harveyd> I cant find my wireless router admin page, connected to the router with ethernet, tried 192.168.0.1 and ﻿192.168.1.1, tried every ip I could see in ifconfig
<Dr_willis> slammed87d21,  and whats cwiid ?
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: It boots ubuntu but not to windows ? You do get both as a choice when booting yes ?
<harveyd> inet addr:192.168.123.169  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 is part of ifconfig
<lostogre> hello all.
<orgthingy> TheDude : just part of  episode, usually, but yea, lash works fine for me
<TheDude> orgthingy: I don't know if it's the same problem for me, I don't get that message, but I can't watch the videos anyway
<Syco54645> harveyd, did you try 192.168.123.1?
<slammed87d21> i think thats what it is. a program to use a wiimote
<oakbox> SkinnYPup: I dont even get to the stage of the grub menu :(
<deniz__> is there a command for forcing my display to 1680x1050 cuz the resolution changer in the menu isnt detecting that res ever since i undusted my video card with a wet q-tip
<lostogre> why would I get a squashfs error: unable to read cache -- during an install?
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: It boots ubuntu but doesn't display the grub choice at boot ?
<casa> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/666-satan
<harveyd> sysop3 yup, that was my 3rd guess
<AndyB> I have installed vmware-server on my hardy. But it does not allow me to set up new virtual machine, only connect to them? any advice?
<Dr_willis> slammed87d21,  you think?  well its not in the repos.. so you woyuld have to compile it from source.. or find someone that has allready made deb packages for it.
<orgthingy> TheDude : install SWfdec
<slammed87d21> acvtually, scratch that. i just installed it. how do i get my laptop to recognize my internal bluetooth?
<oakbox> SkinnYPup: It does not boot at all, only from live CD, cant boot into windows or linux
<TheDude> orgthingy: OK
<dmsuperman> I'm running compiz, and when I try to open Opera this error occurs and compiz crashes: http://pastebin.com/d4ba6d3ec
<lostogre> AndyB: it sounds like a permissions error
<Dazed> my file transfer speeds through pidgin are ridiculously slow.. can anything be done?
<Syco54645> harveyd: what about 192.168.123.0?
<AndyB> lostogre: Indeed want to try something brb
<Syco54645> harveyd: what brand is this router?
<harveyd> yup tried that as well
<harveyd> safecom
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: google reinstalling grub replacing mbr
<Drezard> with apt-get how do i search for keywords using it?
<jbroome> Drezard: apt-cache search keyword
<nickrud> Drezard apt-cache search <keywords>
<slammed87d21> so how do i figure out why my bluetooth doesnt work?
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: I'd tell you if I were well versed in that but the grub file itself looks ok
<Be1> hi, can anyone help me with a problem i am having?
<TheDude> orgthingy: that didn't work, even worse, now I can't even watch youtube videos
<oakbox> SkinnYPup: thanks will have a look
<lostogre> SQUASHFS error: anyone?
<orgthingy> TheDude: did you restart FireFox after that?
<shift_> Hello, I am having a bit of trouble. I have plugged in an external USB HD which used to work fine, now it doesn't come up in /dev. If I restart the computer it might work.... what might cause this?
<SkinnYPup> oakbox: or ask the room about replacing mbr. not something i  have do often
<lostogre> Be1: whats the prob?
<Syco54645> harveyd: hmm i really have no idea other than googling around for a bit, that is what i would do.  i am going to go play dmc4.  if you need anything else, pm me i suppose
<orgthingy> TheDude : it's weird that Adobe Flash doesnt work.. gnash doesnt.. and now decswf doesnt
<TheDude> orgthingy: yah, and before I restarted it I was able to watch youtube videos, but now I can't, and I'm still seeing a white screen when I go to the dailyshow
<Hew> If my hard drive is going nuts, how can I find out which process is using it?
<orgthingy> TheDude : maybe, it's site's problem
<shift_> dmesg:  "[  641.543234] usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3"
<slammed87d21> so how can i make my comp recognize my buetooth?
<TheDude> orgthingy: beats me! I'm going crazy :), I'm just going to watch them on the desktop PC (windows on it)
<orgthingy> TheDude: dailyshow are bunch of comedians, not programmers, i bet they dunno how to make flash videos very well
<harveyd> Syco54645: yeh I was at google before here, but ill search a bit more, thanks for the try :P
<orgthingy> TheDUde : download Flash BETA then
<joejoecircusboy> Hew: What verision of Ubuntu?
<gigatropolis> i'm running prevu-init right now. What is it doing?
<orgthingy> TheDUde : NOOO
<TheDude> orghtingy: ahhaha, comedians are no good :)
<slammed87d21> ?
<Hew> joejoecircusboy: Intrepid, but it's not a release specific question
<orgthingy> TheDude : uninstall decswf
<Syco54645> harveyd: you may want to try portforwarding.com or what ever that site is.  they may have info
<orgthingy> TheDude : install beta flash
<TheDude> orgthingy: LOL, ok
<joejoecircusboy> Hew: Ok, then nevermind ;)
<orgthingy> TheDude : im not gonna let you use evil windows again :P
<lostogre> Be1: you there?
<owen1> deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/pentium4/ ./   but i get: bash: deb: command not found.  any clue?
<dmsuperman> I'm running compiz, and when I try to open Opera this error occurs and compiz crashes: http://pastebin.com/d4ba6d3ec
<TheDude> orgthingy: I hope I didn't commit an abomination just by mentioning the W word here! LOL
<gilda> omg noooo not the w word !!
<n1zjd_> a program im running needs to open a USB port....how do I do that?  /dev/??
<dmsuperman> Windows?
<gilda> =p
<crdlb> owen1: because that's not a command
<slammed87d21> is there a way to check if my comp recogizes my internal bluetooth? and how do i fix it if it doesnt?
<Dr_willis> n1zjd_,  what program is this?
<n1zjd_> grig
<some_person> what's the name of the Live CD account?
<crdlb> !sources.list | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<n1zjd_> grig -m 313 -r /dev/ttys1
<crdlb> some_person: 'ubuntu' ?
<n1zjd_> I need to do that but choose the right USB port
<owen1> crdlb: got it
<Dazed> my xp install in virtual box cant see a virtual network card.. help?
<Be1> can anyone here help me with a virtual box problem?
<some_person> crdlb: yes
<lostogre> Be1: whats the prob?
<Be1> i am trying to start a virtual box and i am getting this error "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.."
<orgthingy> TheDude: NO windows
<Be1> any ideas?
<orgthingy> TheDude : windows kill penguins
<dmsuperman> Windows?
<orgthingy> TheDude : windows took our money
<dmsuperman> I'm running compiz, and when I try to open Opera this error occurs and compiz crashes: http://pastebin.com/d4ba6d3ec
<SkinnYPup> sudo apt-get install virtual-ose-modules-generic
<orgthingy> they made crises in Africa !
<lostogre> Be1: try sudo modprobe vboxcrv
 * orgthingy blames everything on M$ and Windows
<lostogre> vboxdrv
<orgthingy> i even blamed M$ for having such a hot weather
<Dr_willis> n1zjd_,  a usb port is not a serial port.. unless you got some usb-> serial adaptor. and then in theory it shoudl appear as a /dev/ttys# i belive.
<Hamled> My machine froze and had to be hard reset (I suspect the problem might be from the GPU overheating) what logs should I check to find out what could possibly have been the issue?
<Dr_willis> n1zjd_,  you could look in /dev/ and see what ttys* ports there are. i guess
<TheDude> orgthingy: I love penguins!
<some_person> how do I lock the computer while using the Live CD?
<Be1> right, then i get these two errors
<Be1> "﻿E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Be1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Dr_willis> Be1,  only 1 package manager [program, at a time can be running.
<orgthingy> TheDude : yes! save them by boycotting m$
<lostogre> Be1: make sure that you are not running synaptic
<TheDude> orgthingy: what's the beta flash package name?
<orgthingy> TheDude : it isnt in add/remove or apt
<orgthingy> TheDude : it's in adobe's site
<n1zjd_> TONS of tty's
<n1zjd_> heh
<Be1> okay, new error
<Be1> E: Couldn't find package virtual-ose-modules-generic
<TheDude> orgthingy: I can't install anything form adobe's site since my Ubuntu is x64 :(, I had to use nspluginwrapper)
<joejoecircusboy> Hew: pidstat '-d' will show you what you need, but only new versions of sysstat have support for that option (i.e. the one shipped with Hardy does, the one with gutsy does not) --- not sure about intrepid
<dmsuperman> I'm running compiz, and when I try to open Opera this error occurs and compiz crashes: http://pastebin.com/d4ba6d3ec
<lostogre> Be1: try sudo apt-get install virtual-ose-modules-generic
<orgthingy> TheDude : aha! it's your COMPUTER's problem not ubuntu
<TheDude> orgthingy: and I've been hearing that compiz has some problems, but I love compiz more than I hate windows! so I don't want to uninstall it
<Be1> E: Couldn't find package virtual-ose-modules-generic
<orgthingy> TheDude : yes u can, `64 is supported by adobe, isnt it?
<orgthingy> Bel : just use add/remove
<crdlb> dmsuperman: are you still using gutsy with compiz installed from source?
<orgthingy> type "virtual"
<Hew> joejoecircusboy: If it's in Hardy, it's in Intrepid :-). Thanks for the help.
<orgthingy> and you find it
<lostogre> Be1: try searching for it in synaptic
<joejoecircusboy> Hew: np
<TheDude> orgthingy: not that I know of, I went on their site and they didn't have a 64 bit pkg
<dmsuperman> crdlb, I am, it's amazing you remember that :P
<TheDude> orgthingy: and I tried their 86 pkg, but no luck, that didn't work for me
<orgthingy> TheDude : hmm, k
<TheDude> orgthingy: I couldn't install it, that's all
<Be1> in synaptic i get this error
<Be1> "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic:
<Be1>  Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed"
<crdlb> dmsuperman: :) please join #compiz-fusion since you're running a custom install of compiz
<orgthingy> TheDude : http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=6b3af6c9
<dmsuperman> alright
<Be1> it says that some of the packages have unresolved dependencies
<lostogre> Be1: what are the dependencies?
<Be1> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic
<Be1> but i couldn't find that
<Hornet_> after every apt-get command, this appears in the terminal: "Processing triggers for libc6 ..." "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place".  It seems to be jammed on it, anyone have any ideas how to stop it doing that? :\
<TheDude> orgthingy: so and I have a 64 bit Firefox browser... BAAAH!
<lostogre> Be1: are you running anything that is outside the main ubuntu repositories?
<orgthingy> TheDude : you poor thing
<alpinestr> hey im trying to load a wine program but it keeps on saying java software not loaded, but interface is loaded and after that it exits
<Be1> like nay program?
<Laozi> Is there a way in ubuntu to trigger a program to run when my laptop switches to battery power?
<Be1> like any programs?
<lostogre> Be1: yeah
<orgthingy> TheDude : if you REALLY want this daily show, get ie4linux and download flash with it (Internet explorer for linux)
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, those are dpkg triggers. you can edit them IF ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY in /var/lib/dpkg/triggers
<orgthingy> TheDude : but dont use Windows
<Be1> all i am running is pidgin, totem, virtual box, and synaptic
<gigatropolis> using prevu: the help says "prevu name_of_source_package"  what is the source package. I downloaded 'subversion_1.5.1dfsg1.orig.tar.gz' but it says " Unable to find a source package for subversion_1.5.1dfsg1.orig.tar.gz"
<Tera|Byte> umm, i just installed ubuntu using wubi, but when i start it up, it just goes into a shell. How do i login and start GNOME?
<orgthingy> pidgin sucks
<orgthingy> get emesene
<Be1> why does it suck?
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: roger, cheers.  I presume it's somehow jammed, it's done it at least 20 times now over a couple of days, so should be safe?
<orgthingy> Bel : try emesene first
<orgthingy> Bel : Less fonts
<Be1> meh
<orgthingy> Bel : and it doesnt look like msn :P
<TheDude> orgthingy: sometimes I have no choice, at work we use Windows! They got us cornered, we're like the 300 there: we're ready to fight for our software FREEdom till the last software spartan dies!
<lostogre> Be1: no, what I mean is are you using any repositories other than the main ubuntu repositories?
<armrp> What is some good video editing software for Linux?
<Tera|Byte> umm, i just installed ubuntu using wubi, but when i start it up, it just goes into a shell. How do i login and start GNOME?
<Be1> i dont know
<rand0m> what are some good shooters that work in ubuntu (with not really up to date pc spcs.. p4 1.6gz, 512mb ram,
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, so does apt just crash when it runs those triggers?
<Hornet_> rand0m: openarea :)
<infinitycircuit> rand0m, try openarena
<lostogre> armrp: cinelerra, but it crashes, avidemux
<Laozi> Is there a way in ubuntu to trigger a program to run when my laptop switches to battery power?
<TheDude> orgthingy: but thanks anyway, it was a good try, I'll keep on trying to figure it out, for some reason I think that I had it working at one point
<Tera|Byte> can anyone help me?
<alpinestr> anyone ?
<Be1> i just opened all of the repositories option in synaptic and checked all of the boxes
<gilda> rand0m: i think nexiuz is pretty popular to
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: not as far as I can tell, it just seems to finish and places me back at bash
<lostogre> Be1: if you don't know then you probably aren't.
<orgthingy> TheDude :  google for ie4linux tutorial
<infinitycircuit> Laozi, put a script in /etc/pm/power.d
<rand0m> those look cool thanks.. how about any modern war based ones ? or even historical war
<orgthingy> TheDude : im pretty sure itll work in Internet Explorer (Linux)
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, oh haha. that's not a bug. it's expected behavior
<Laozi> infinitycircuit, thanks
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: once, surely, not 20+ times?
<Tera|Byte> umm, i just installed ubuntu using wubi, but when i start it up, it just goes into a shell. How do i login and start GNOME?
<gilda> TheDude: your trying to get flash in 64 bit yes ?
<lostogre> Be1: do a refresh and try again.
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, trust me. let it run. if you want more information read this monster
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, http://www.nabble.com/Dpkg-triggers-and-user-experience,-aka-"How-do-I-disable-those-triggers"-side-effect.-td18152223.html
<TheDude> orgthingy: ok, I'll give it a shot :)
<TheDude> gilda: yes :)
<slammed87d21> are there any sites to walk me through getting my bluetooth to work?
<gilda> TheDude: have u tried running opera ? - is how i got flash happy
<oakbox> I have a problem with grub, I get to stage 1.5 and then it says Error 5.  How can i fix it?
 * gilda runs 64 bit
<TheDude> gilda: I was kinda hoping that I can do it without switching the browser, but you know, sometimes the computer beats me
<alpinestr> hey im trying to load a wine program but it keeps on saying java software not loaded, but interface is loaded and after that it exits
<slammed87d21> help?
<mht>   /server irc.fpt-chat.cm 6667
<mht>   /server irc.fpt-chat.cm 6667
<mht> oc
<FloodBot1> mht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheDude> gilda: so I'll try some other browsers (opera, ieforlinux, etc)
<gilda> TheDude: ya i know that feeling - i have in the proprietary flash - and then have opera mapped to the libmodule
<gilda> the flashplugin-nonfree
<Tonehog> armrp: I haven't found one that matches themes with your desktop environment, but Gimmie a sec and I'll give you a list
<TheDude> gilda: yah, we'll get it figured out :)
<Be1> okay, i just tried to reload my packages and i got this error:
<FrozenFire> Anyone know how I could get the S-Video output working (to TV) on Kubuntu 8.04 on an ATI Radeon 7500 onboard (Inspiron 5100 laptop)? I tried atitvout, but only get VBE call failed errors. There's some mentions of an "ATI-opensource-driver" available, but I'd like to explore other options before compiling an obscure driver into my system.
<TheDude> gilda: thanks all! thanks orgthingy!! :)
<Be1> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<gilda> TheDude: gl
<orgthingy> TheDude : problem solved?
<lostogre> Be1: eesh. dunno. how old is your install?
<infinitycircuit> FrozenFire, that card is supported by radeon xorg driver. the newer ati stuff (fglrx/radeonhd) don't support older cards.
<TheDude> orgthingy: I haven't tried another browser yet, but I've been on this for too long, spent about 4 hours trying to figure it out... once I try another browser I'll see what's up
<Be1> two days
<TheDude> orgthingy: but I'll get some dinner now :), thanks a lot for your time tho :)!!!
<orgthingy> TheDUde : trust me, ie4linux WILL work
<lostogre> Be1: oi.
<orgthingy> TheDude : windows uses IE.. IE is available on linux
<Be1> should i reinstall you think?
<FrozenFire> infinitycircuit: Is that a separate package, or should it come with the official release?
<orgthingy> so, why switch whole OS while u can switch browser, TheDude
<orgthingy> :)
<lostogre> Be1: I dunno. were there any install issues?
<Be1> i have used this cd for a sucessfull unstall
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: skimmed it, but doesn't help too much
<darkfire> I want to watch the Olympics on Nbcolympics.com....
<Be1> ﻿i have used this cd for a successful install
<infinitycircuit> FrozenFire, it will come with the official release and comes by default
<TheDude> orgthingy: I told you, if you were a salesman you'd be making a lot of money! LOL, SOLD! LOL :)
<darkfire> But it requirs Silverlight
<Hornet_> I know what they are, but surely one should only be run once?
<darkfire> What should i do
<orgthingy> :P
<crdlb> FrozenFire: the open source radeon driver (what you're using) got r200 TV-out support a while back, but the 7500 is an r100
<TheDude> orgthingy: all right, nite for now :)
<lostogre> Be1: install issues?
<FrozenFire> infinitycircuit: In that case, why am I getting nothing but garbled display on the laptop monitor?
<Be1> not that i know of...
<orgthingy> :)
<jperezv> hola
<FrozenFire> Nothing's being output to the TV whatsoever.
<FrozenFire> On boot, the TV flickers, so I know there's a connection
<lostogre> Be1: Im at a loss....
<crdlb> FrozenFire: the laptop's LCD doesn't work either?
<jperezv> quit
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Does anyone know why an ethernet interface might come up even though the "auto" command in interfaces is actually commented?
<FrozenFire> crdlb: It doesn't when I try setting up a secondary monitor. With no modifications to X, it works fine.
<Cpudan80> darkfire: not much you can do - use a VM
<Cpudan80> darkfire: might work with IE in wine
<ypcx> ho
<oakbox> How can i fix "Error 5" on grub?
<lostogre> Be1: have you tried the virtualbox boards?
<crdlb> FrozenFire: ah, if TV out works, it would work without any xorg.conf changes (via XRandR)
<Be1> as in message boards?
<FrozenFire> crdlb: I know the TV out works, because it works under XP. It's under Ubuntu that it doesn't.
<ypcx> just replaced osx with ubuntu on macbook pro
<Be1> do you think i need to reinstall?
<crdlb> FrozenFire: by 'works' I mean works with that driver. I have no doubt that the hardware itself is fine
<lostogre> Be1: there is always a solution. have you tried the virtualbox boards?
<sauvin> ypcx, Macbook hardware tends to be rather expensive - why did you do that?
<FrozenFire> crdlb: Ah, I see. Any suggestions?
<lunch> i have a DVI-I video card, and when i get HDTV adopter such as, http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gold-6ft-HDMI-to-DVI-Cable-for-PS3-DVD-LCD-HDTV-6_W0QQitemZ140256933946QQihZ004QQcategoryZ73385QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem   , is there a way for me to pipe sound into my video card, so my tv will only use one cable?
<Be1> i would but it seems like my problem is bigger than that
<FrozenFire> I'm at a loss as to why this isn't working.
<gigatropolis> I need help using the prevu command. Got aan error when trying to install subversion 1.5 but have an error "Please look for a failed dependency or compile error in
<gigatropolis> the full output." anyone have time to look I don't get what's wrong from the error message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36360/
<lostogre> Be1: yeah, but it might be a problem that someone else on those boards has had.
<Be1> it seems like my packages are messed up or something?
<ypcx> sauvin: got first generation macbook pro from my boss - i use linux for many years as primary OS - I gave chance to OSX but it's so inferior to Ubuntu
<sauvin> Can't argue that.
<Be1> yeah, but is there a way for me to reload my packages or something?
<lostogre> Be1: I know that there is an apt command that will rebuild everything, but I don't remember what it is and I am not on a Linux box, so I can't check.
<ere4si> FrozenFire: the latest ati binary driver is the first to support s-video afaik
<Be1> anyone know what it is?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Bel: NOT SURE AT ALL: sudo apt-get install -f
<lostogre> Anyone ever see a SQUASHFS error on install in 804?
<ypcx> sauvin: i was totally stunned by the out-of-the-box support for mac hwardware by ubuntu, everything worked (needed to manually install fglrx but that's smallie)
<sauvin> I didn't even have to do that.
<sauvin> (maybe it's different for cheap HP lappies)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Be1, NOT SURE AT ALL: sudo apt-get install -f
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Why does my eth0 come up even though the "auto eth0" line is commented in interfaces?
<ypcx> sauvin: well it's better than having to spend 2 weeks getting my 56k modem working, as once:) linux going forward
<hwilde> hello are there any music players that can be controlled by a web server type interface?
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: I'm getting the impression that each of those should only be run once though?
<slammed87d21> does anyone know how to make my bluetooth work?
<hwilde> !bluetooth | slammed87d21
<ubottu> slammed87d21: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<slammed87d21> ok, thanks
<Hornet_> hwilde: erm ... random.  why'd you want to?
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, not really, because if you are linking libraries with lots of dependencies its easier to do some one dependency at a time instead of trying to calculate it all out at once
<Hornet_> surely if you can hear the music you can access the box
<hwilde> Hornet_,  I want to give everyone in the office access to control the playlist.  and they don't all have windows.  and it's already running apache... sooo
<Be1> "﻿lostogre: Be1: I know that there is an apt command that will rebuild everything, but I don't remember what it is and I am not on a Linux box, so I can't check." anyone know what that would be?
<Hornet_> ah, I see
<hwilde> Be1, what do you want to do with apt
<Be1> i want to reload my packages somehow
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Be1, NOT SURE AT ALL: sudo apt-get install -f
<Be1> that doesn't appear to be it though
<hwilde> Be1, sudo apt-get update
<hwilde> Be1, sudo apt-get upgrade
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Be1: Reload from the internet would be : aptitude update
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: fair enough then, so can I expect it to remove itself eventually?
<slammed87d21> when i search for my bluetooth in terminal, it says there is no device. suggestions?
<infinitycircuit> Be1, to get a list of installed packages that can be parsed by a fresh install, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs > pkgs.tx
<infinitycircuit> Be1, you can then reinstall and use that list to reinstall the same packages
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, what do you mean "remove itself"
<ypcx> slammed87d21: not sure what you mean, but you should make your other device discoverable
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: the trigger
<Hornet_> it looks to just be stuck, to my untrained eye
<infinitycircuit> Hornet_, once it has been processed the trigger "expires", so to speak
<Hornet_> all of those I've seen before were oe-offs only
<Be1> i am getting errors when i do that
<infinitycircuit> if it's hanging with the trigger then something is wrong and you should file a bug
<Be1> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<poohstix16> Ubuntu worked fine on my laptop.  On my desktop it throws me into the mini-shell.  What is the best install-issues resource?  I didn't find anything in the intro doc or the wiki on the web site.
<slammed87d21> i am. when i tried to find out what my bluetooth adresse was, terminal said nop device found
<infinitycircuit> oh i misunderstood you--i didn't realize this was different from the other times. sorry. this sounds like a bug right now
<ypcx> what's your time anyone? 4:16 AM here
<hwilde> hello are there any music players that can be controlled by a web server type interface?
<Be1> any ideas?
<lostogre> hwilde: what are you trying to do?
<Hornet_> infinitycircuit: roger then, will do, cheers :)
<hwilde> lostogre, control a playlist via webpage
<poohstix16> hwilde: What features of a web server type interface do you want?
<infinitycircuit> Be1, please try sudo apt-get update --no-pdiffs
<Hornet_> google says I'm not alone, but doesn't seem to be too many occurences of it
<hwilde> poohstix16, I want everyone in the office to have access to the playlist
<hwilde> and they don't all have linux
<lostogre> Be1: look on google for info on rebuild the apt chaches and such
<poohstix16> hwilde: so you wish to set up your own streaming server?
<hwilde> what am I not speaking english here??
<ere4si> Be1: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<slammed87d21> so how do i get my laptop to recognize my bluetooth?
<hwilde> \\ are there any music players that can be controlled by a web server type interface?
<macd> hwilde, ampache will work fine, its in the repos.
<Lithium_Ionic> hwilde: I don't know much about it, but you could try Music Player Daemon. I think it's http://www.musicpd.org/
<hwilde> !info ampache
<ubottu> ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.3.5-dfsg1-1 (hardy), package size 1061 kB, installed size 5544 kB
<Dazed> anybody used xvidcap? When I click record it just closes
<hwilde> coool
<Lithium_Ionic> Yes, or what macd said :)
<hwilde> macd||
<Runes> I keep getting a Cannot Mount Volume when I try to plug a 500 gig usb drive formatted in NTFS.  Is there any way to ingnore the message?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Since my NIC is not connected to my router, it sits in ifconfig with no IP address (even though it is assigned as static in interfaces). Does this consume any power in terms of battery for my laptop?
<hwilde> macd++
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<hwilde> !ntfs | Runes
<ubottu> Runes: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Runes> thanx hwilde
<Tera|Byte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886185
<jadder_> hi, everybody
<poohstix16> Ubuntu worked fine on my laptop.  On my desktop it throws me into the mini-shell.  What is the best install-issues resource?  I didn't find anything in the intro doc or the wiki on the web site.
<slammed87d21> doesnt anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<macd> FreshUbuntuNoob, its not in an operational state, so Id venture to say not much
<lostogre> Hey everyone. Right now I am stuck on an Windows box, because I can't install 8.04. It gets about 95% done and then I get SQUASHFS errors and the kernel locks up. Any info would be good.
<bjb1959> sometimes when firefox pops open new windows or starts up it opens on a different virtual desktop. any ideas what could cause that? I use compiz-fusion by the way.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> macd, And is it supposed to do that since I have the "auto eth0" commented in interfaces?
<Be1> i'm still gettting the same error
<jadder> I get a webcam General Electric easycam pro ho98064 rev.2 +5V as fig, but I coudnt install in my ubuntu 8.04, can you help me please?
<Be1> should i just reinstall, i have no data at stake
<macd> FreshUbuntuNoob, then its def. not on, that is the same as disabling the device in windows.
<lostogre> Be1: if you want. I'd still try doing some research first as you are likely to get the same error.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> macd, And then what is the difference if I ifconfig eth0 down it? That completely removes it from ifconfig?
<poohstix16> lostogre: Does the liveCD boot work, as a test?
<macd> FreshUbuntuNoob, you cant down a device thats not up
<FreshUbuntuNoob> macd, Actually; by down, the entry is removed from ifconfig. Right now with auto commented, the entry still shows up
<lostogre> poohstix16: yeah, everything is fine. I have zeroed the HD to check it and I have ran memtest. can't find any reason for the failure.
<Tera|Byte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886185
<macd> FreshUbuntuNoob, Im trying to tell you its powered off
<K^Holtz> so firefox crashed on me, and now when i try to open it, i can see the mouse turn to the waiting symbol, but firefox never opens. theres no error message or anything. Also, i tried to open a PDF, and while the window came up, it never populated. This happens a lot with FF, any ideas what the issue is?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> macd, Just wanted to make sure... It is the same right? I want to save every ounce of my laptop's battery :)
<poohstix16> lostogre: At least you have that error to google on.  When I try to use liveCD, it craps out, throwing me into the (boombox?) shell, without saying why.
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone tell me how I can create a link so that instead of having to type "/media/Cargo Bay/" I can just type "/cb/" ?
<M3TAP> i have just installed the latest ubuntu on a dell vostro 1000 and unfortunatly the screen is unreadable when booted in ubunutu. when i boot vista the screen is fine but in unbuntu it has blurry lines running across the screen making it unreadable. Any help guys?
<lostogre> poohstix16: unfortunately, I have googled it and I can't find anything on it.
<jadder> I get a webcam General Electric easycam pro ho98064 rev.2 +5V as fig, but I coudnt install in my ubuntu 8.04, can you help me please? note.. I have a tvcard.. so can be a problem, because Linux thinks is a webcam too...
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP: Did you try booting to "recovery mode" ?
<lostogre> poohstix16: did you try dmesg?
<needhelpwithmusi> Hello, I need help with my sound, How can i change the sound from the USB to my sound card?
<M3TAP> l337ingDisorder, how would i do that.
<poohstix16> lostogre: good idea.  The (boombox?) shell is so primitive, I didn't think to try that.  Will do.
<ere4si> l337ingDisorder: a bash alias is what that's called - examples at the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<needhelpwithmusi> can someone help me with my sound
<Lithium_Ionic> lostogre: So the live cd boots up fine? Or are you using the alternative install?
<needhelpwithmusi> i can't hear nothing
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP: When the Grub bootloader comes up there should be two options for Ubuntu.. one is normal, one is (recovery mode)
<poohstix16> lostogre: My google of squashfs shows it's a read-only fs.  So maybe there's an issue on the CD.  Maybe burn a new one, or otherwise check it?
<lostogre> Lithium_Ionic: LiveCD boots fine. install craps out at 95%.
<M3TAP> prevsiously i never noticed, i only had two options. one was vista and the second was ubuntu.
<Runes> hwilde I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G  to mout the external..it was fast and easy!
<lostogre> poohstix16: checked the install cd. checksout.
<theRealBall> hey ubuntu dudes, yall got /usr/sbin in the $PATH ?
<hwilde> Runes, the bot is smart huh
<hwilde> theRealBall, yes
<theRealBall> shouldn't /usr/sbin be in the path?
<Runes> hwilde and practical
<M3TAP> l337ingDisorder, what would i do in recovery mode anyway
<theRealBall> hwilde i see very wierd opensuse isn't set on mine
<theRealBall> thanks
<Blaqlight> Im having a problem with mime types, I can't seem to figure out how they all changed.
<needhelpwithmusi> Hi everyone, i can't seem to get my sound to work on my ubuntu, my card is been recognized by ubuntu, but no luck
<needhelpwithmusi> pls anyone help
<cibi> theRealBall: i don't
<poohstix16> lostogre: foo.  what hardware?  I'm wondering if there's a problem gunziping something on the CD.
<theRealBall> cibi ? no commands from /usr/sbin executable?
<theRealBall> oh why would that be i wonder i'm new to linux from using opensolaris that's all
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP: Well I'm not sure - I've never successfully booted to recovery mode. The use I've had for it is when something isn't working and I boot to recovery mode, it usually hangs after trying to load a certain module.. so I can write that module down and troubleshoot that module :)
<lostogre> poohstix16: its an old Dell inspiron 8100.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Does anyone know that if iwlist txpower doesn't provide a list, what is the standards for txpower on b43xx?
<l337ingDisorder> ere4si: ok so for the bash alias would it just be something like /cb/=/media/Cargo Bay/ ?
<needhelpwithmusi> anyone?
<needhelpwithmusi> ok, I can get your attention watch this:  LINUX SUCKS, VISTA IS THE BEST!!!!
<cibi> needhelpwithmusi: indeed
<ere4si> l337ingDisorder: a command would be good e.g. cd /media/Cargo Bay/
<hwilde> needhelp, watch this
<schnootop> lol
<hwilde> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: no need to get insulting
<Blaqlight> its also funny, I can get a pdf to open in evince document viewer with another user, but this one I can't. I just don't get this.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> needhelpwithmusi, If someone with enough experience is able to help you, he/she will reply
<poohstix16> lostogre: Sorry, no more clever ideas here.
<cibi> needhelpwithmusi: everyone has a slight different taste, i guess
<hwilde> Myrtti, ty
<Blaqlight> can someone help me figure this out?
<hwilde> Blaqlight, ls -l the file what are the permissions
<l337ingDisorder> ere4si: nm, found exactly what I need: the command would be ln -s "/media/Cargo Bay" "/cb"
<lostogre> poohstix16: thanks anyway.
<M3TAP> l337ingDisorder, im going to try your suggestion now..
<l337ingDisorder> thanks for the help :)
 * M3TAP crosses fingers
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP: Best thing is to write down any details
<Brucee> anyone has try to run photoshop on ubuntu?
<Myrtti> needhelpwithmusi: feel better?
<rzec> when i try to run ubuntu from cd or install it i get a promt the says (initramfs), why does ubuntu(8.04) does not load the GUI?
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP such as the module it hangs on and anything related to the error/hanging
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Brucee, Yes, I have under WINE
<gilda> photoshop cs1 / and photoshop 7 will install in wine with no issues
<l337ingDisorder> M3TAP: If it makes it into the recover mode without hanging, you're on your own ;)
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: what's the prob?
<Blaqlight> hwilde, I have read/write permissions
<gilda> cs2 bridge isnt happy
<Brucee> i am trying to get it under cs2 with hardy
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Brucee, It is pretty straightforward. Everything is mostly supported out of the box
<Myrtti> needhelpwithmusi: in order to get help, there is no need to be insulting or start trolling
<Brucee> but i get error "could not allocate memroy for activation'please close all programs and restart
<vista> i suck:)
<poohstix16> rzec: I have the same problem exactly on my desktop, but on my laptop it works fine.  dektop is a home-built system.
<K^Holtz> so firefox crashed on me, and now when i try to open it, i can see the mouse turn to the waiting symbol, but firefox never opens. theres no error message or anything. Also, i tried to open a PDF, and while the window came up, it never populated. This happens a lot with FF, any ideas what the issue is?
<Myrtti> needhelpwithmusi: please, elaborate your problem well enough so you can be helped, properly.
<hwilde> K^Holtz, did you get all the updates?
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: your sound isn't working. what have you tried?
<K^Holtz> hwilde: yea
<rzec> i am having the issue on my laptop
<hwilde> K^Holtz, lotta people were having trouble with old firefox, but I thought it was fixed int he updates.  are you sure you got them all
<Blaqlight> hwilde, it says unknown mime type
<hwilde> Blaqlight, I do not think that is a legitimate pdf file
<poohstix16> rzec: Someone just suggested to me to check dmesg output.  (But, I need to reboot into Ubuntu to check, so I'm stalling.)
<K^Holtz> hwilde: i always download the most recent updates as long as they are pushed to synaptic.. i dont see why i wouldnt have it... i cant open FF right now to tell u for sure
<needhelpwithmusi> I also have tried to setup my card to NVidia, and not my usb
<Blaqlight> hwilde, it is, because it opens with another user in that exact program, and opens fine.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Does anyone know the tx-power available on bcm 4311. My iwlist tx-power doesn't provide me with a list
<kenzy> which gfx card has good support under linux nvidia geforce 9800 or ati radeon 4850 ?
<hwilde> Blaqlight, so your user profile is borked ?
<nitai> how do i open a directory from fluxbox menu ?
<needhelpwithmusi> such as sudo asoundconf set-...... NVidia
<d0lphin_n0el> hello i´m sorry the question but i reboot my personal computer whith ubuntu and ... it give one grub error 17 i think ... and theproblem is the partition looks it is not reconize ... it strat to giving to meproblems this week the computer start to be a litle slow and now this ... the partition looks have change someone knows how cna i recover the partition ... or change it to ext3 because whith hiren cd looks it is whith ext2 if i´m not mistake or d
<Blaqlight> hwilde, yeah I think so.
<needhelpwithmusi> and no luck
<hwilde> K^Holtz, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Blaqlight> hwilde, how do I fix it?
<hwilde> Blaqlight, right click on the pdf, go to properties,  open with,  choose the right pdf viewer
<Blaqlight> hwilde, I did, it won't
<Blaqlight> but only in this user.
<K^Holtz> hwilde: oh yea, thats another thing when this FF crash happens to me, Terminal will load, but no prompt will display... there is also no menu
<hwilde> Blaqlight, sorry then your user profile is messed up I don't know.
<Blaqlight> does anyone know how to fix it?
<needhelpwithmusi> I have two sound cards available on my box,  NVidia and U0x46d0x8ca
<hwilde> K^Holtz, I think your window manager is crashing not just firefox
<needhelpwithmusi> and...
<hwilde> K^Holtz, do you have compiz and all the fancy effects on
<d0lphin_n0el> i have there proably things whith 5 or more years of information because i put the stuff there because i need to change from the hd
<K^Holtz> hwilde: yea, i think your right.. no, my laptop cant handle any compiz functions, so its all turned off
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<hwilde> K^Holtz, if you run   metacity --replace   does it fix your menu
<needhelpwithmusi> lostogre, i believe so
<d0lphin_n0el> anyone knwosif is ppossibale change the partition ext2 to ext3 whithout delete the data?!
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, no.
<needhelpwithmusi> lostogre, let' me install again, what is the package name
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: is your display working? also what version of ubuntu?
<K^Holtz> hwilde: :/ i cant really check that because i cant get terminal to load
<Blaqlight> Im just going to go into a few choice folders and start deleteing files until I find one thats the problem then I guess.
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde so nathing i can do about this?!
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, what is the problem?  boot into live cd,  mount the drive, copy all your files to a backup
<needhelpwithmusi> 2.6.24-19-rt  ubuntu 8.04
<hwilde> K^Holtz, oh.  right.   ctrl+alt+f1   login   metacity --replace
<K^Holtz> alright, brb
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde 2 days beford i do fsdsk some error and resolve it but now it really looks it broken
<hwilde> needhelpwithmusi, you said you have two sound cards, did you set the right one as default ?
<needhelpwithmusi> hwidle, i tried to set both of them and no sound
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, boot into live cd,  mount the drive, copy all your files to a backup
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: first, does your display work?
<poohstix16> Blaqlight: Which application?  You might find the settings file starting with a "." (dot), depending on the app.
<needhelpwithmusi> lostogree, my display is great
<d0lphin_n0el> the partition is there ...
<hwilde> needhelpwithmusi, you tried asoundconf set-default-card  ?
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, last time I am going to repeat:   boot into live cd,  mount the drive, copy all your files to a backup
<d0lphin_n0el> there are no like  mbr change to the linux partition?!
<needhelpwithmusi> hwilde, yes i have tried on my both of the sound cards
<lostogre> alright.
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde theproblem is i can acess the partition it says it is not reconize ...
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde theproblem is i can't acess the partition it says it is not reconize ...
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: ok, hang on.
<Blaqlight> poohstix16, all of everything related to gnome in this user is borked.
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, I already told you what I think you should do.
<needhelpwithmusi> lostogre, thanks
<hwilde> Blaqlight, so make a different user profile already
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde what live cd do you recomend to me?!
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, the ubuntu live cd
<Blaqlight> hwilde, I have.
<needhelpwithmusi> To those who were insulted by my rude remark, please accept my humble apology
<poohstix16> Blaqlight: How'd they do that, I wonder?
<hwilde> Blaqlight, so then what is the prob
<tlove> test
<hwilde> Blaqlight, use the user profile that isn't messed up... move on
<Blaqlight> hwilde, what is wrong with trying to fix this profile.
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde man it dont work ... the ubuntu dont rconize the partition ... that the problem understand now?! i allready try this beford
<lostogre> needhelpwithmusi: no problem, just looking something up.
<hwilde> Blaqlight,   unborking that mime setting falls somewhere between needle in a haystack and wild goose chase
<d0lphin_n0el> whith hiren cd and everything i got 5 years or more there of info
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, if the livecd doesn't recognize it then you have serious problems.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Does anyone know the tx-powers available on bcm 4311 ?
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde if it is windows i can recover probably the partition so im asking if there is some software recomended looks like ...
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, you could try to rebuild the partition table with gparted.   or cfdisk
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde i try but gparted it says to rebuild dont delete the partition?!
<needhelpwithmusi> wow
<needhelpwithmusi> i hear a clicking noise.
<needhelpwithmusi> when i open a windoe
<needhelpwithmusi> I GOT IT
<cwill747> So i have two ubuntu installations right now, how do i transfer my settings from one to the other?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> needhelpwithmusi, Congratulations. For those who might be interested. What triggered the solution?
<theRealBall> fedora dudes were cool enough to tell me su is actually = su -l
<Jordan_U> cwill747: Most of them will be .files in your home folder
<cwill747> i can just copy them over?
<needhelpwithmusi> GUYS I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<needhelpwithmusi> I can hear
<needhelpwithmusi> i love you all
<cwill747> Jordan_U: that, and i need my emails from my evolution account too...
<poohstix16> cwill747: Which ones?  There are a lot....
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde you shure it dont delete the partition inside rebuild it?!
<d0lphin_n0el> :x
<hwilde> !love | needhelpwithmusi
<ubottu> needhelpwithmusi: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<K^Holtz> hwilde: i tried that.. it was failing with an error about X i beleive, then when i tried to do a startx, that also brought up an error window that never actually loaded... my x is really messed up.. i had to reboot
<needhelpwithmusi> !love | hwilde
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, as long as you don't format the whole drive your data will be there.  except for that partition table part you are overwriting
<ubottu> hwilde: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<cwill747> poohstix16: idk... most of them? mostly my application preferences
<needhelpwithmusi> i know hwilde
<needhelpwithmusi> alrite i am going out
<needhelpwithmusi> thanks LINUX RULES
<hwilde> K^Holtz, are you surrre you have all the updates :)
<K^Holtz> hwilde: how do i make sure? i can use terminal now
<hwilde> K^Holtz, apt-get update,  apt-get upgrade
<K^Holtz> hwilde: i have FF 3.01
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Does anyone know the tx-powers available on bcm 4311 ? my iwlist doesn't show them
<poohstix16> cwill747: You can tar up your entire user directory, and restore it (or portions of it) on the new system.
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde so rebuild the partition but dont format is this?!
<hwilde> K^Holtz, what is your uname -a
<d0lphin_n0el> damit :\
<hwilde> FreshUbuntuNoob, why don't you go search the manufacturer website for tech specs.
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, just delete and recreate the partition table;  DONT format the entire partition
<K^Holtz> hwilde: Linux Ubu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde ok thanks i will try it
<chamunks> is it possible on a server to assign different internet ip addresses to different virtual network interfaces??
<hwilde> K^Holtz, ok that's what I got
<jadder>  I get a webcam General Electric easycam pro ho98064 rev.2 +5V as gif, but I couldn't install in my ubuntu 8.04, can you help me please?, also I have a tvcard.. work , but my ubuntu thinks is a webcam too
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde man but if i delete the partition every information that is in the partition dont will be deleted?!
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, just delete and recreate the partition table;  DONT format the entire partition
<K^Holtz> hwilde: the update/upgrade installed 0 packages
<d0lphin_n0el> yes i understand what you are say im fear to do this :\
<hwilde> K^Holtz, well, the terminal popping up thing but no prompt, that sounds like your window manager crashing
<cwill747> poohstix16: ohh i like the idea.
<cwill747> poohstix16: thanks
<d0lphin_n0el> you shure it dont delete ...?!
<K^Holtz> hwilde: is there a fix for that?
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, no I am not sure.  don't touch it.
<poohstix16> cwill747: sure
<chamunks> is it possible on a server to assign different internet ip addresses to different virtual network interfaces??
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, if it's so important to you, pay the $50 to have an expert recover the data off your drive before you destroy it.
<hwilde> chamunks, yes
<d0lphin_n0el> hwilde looks like ... thanks anyway
<d0lphin_n0el> lol i have to put all backup to this hard drive LOL
<d0lphin_n0el> HohHOhoHOhohoHo
<poohstix16> d0lphin_n0el: you could also dd a copy of the partition to another drive as a backup.  But if it's a huge partition, that could be tedious.
<d0lphin_n0el> unbealiver
<hwilde> K^Holtz, you could try installing icewm  and see if it crashes in there.  that would isolate it a bit to gnome +/- metacity
<hwilde> d0lphin_n0el, you could download a ghost cd and image the entire drive
<chamunks> hwilde, as i figured i just needed to know im not chasing ghosts..
<hwilde> bit for bit
<K^Holtz> hwilde: should i try that metacity --replace thing now that its working? what does that command do?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> RF output power would be Tx-Power for WLAN Card?
<hwilde> chamunks, ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.123 netmask 255.255.255.0
<hwilde> FreshUbuntuNoob, yep
<chamunks> hwilde, wow thanks!
<hwilde> K^Holtz, I think that is for when it crashes
<FreshUbuntuNoob> hwilde, Well this is odd. The site says that my card supports a max of 20 dBm. Right now it is on 27 dBm as per iwconfig :|
<chamunks> hwilde, how do i create virtual interfaces?
<K^Holtz> hwilde: so getting rid of gnome is my only real option ? ;/
<hwilde> chamunks, in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<hwilde> K^Holtz, that is something to try to isolate it
<chamunks> hwilde, thanks allot
<hwilde> chamunks, if you jsut want to test,   ifconfig eth0:1 up
<d0lphin_n0el> many backups there lol i cant bealiver lol :x
<hwilde> chamunks, then set the ip as above
<d0lphin_n0el> whatever
<d0lphin_n0el> :\
<d0lphin_n0el> letsme try
<d0lphin_n0el> :x
<FloodBot1> d0lphin_n0el: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K^Holtz> hwilde: is that an involved process? and am i able to easily switch back if i want?
<chamunks> hwilde, many thanks
<hwilde> K^Holtz, all you ahve to do is apt-get install icewm   then on the login screen pick that session.  switching back is as easy at ctrl+alt+backspace
<mekgp> anyone a connection sharing guru in here??
<K^Holtz> hwilde: ok, ill keep that in mind, the thing is, the crash isnt exactly easily reproducable, so it would be kinda hard to test if it fixes the problem or now
<K^Holtz> not*
<theRealBall> anyone here got zfs-fuse?
<lukehasnonam1> Anyone have trouble with Network manager? The panel icon will disappear sometimes when I try to connect, and then I can't connect at all
<hwilde> K^Holtz, run in icewm for a bit and open firefox and pdfs and stuff
<hwilde> K^Holtz, if it doesn't crash it doesn't crash
<user__> Hi, I am trying to connect to a WEP 'protected' wireless network using 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite.  I can connect to unprotected  but I the WEP fails to connect
<rporter> I'm trying to connect to usenet, anyone know what my server should be?
<hwilde> K^Holtz, you need to figure out of firefox is crashing or your window manager... so the other thing is try a different browser like opera
<hwilde> user__, is your wep key ascii or hex
<user__> My wep key is ascii
<K^Holtz> hwilde: alright, thanks
<user__> the wap is a Sonicwall
<Jordan_U> cwill747: If you grab your entire /home it should have everything user specific ( it won't have system wide preferences like network settings though )
<Nutt718> Does anyone know how to view the email internet headers in Evolution?
<cwill747> Jordan_U: that's cool i don't need those, i can get by re doing it all
<hwilde> Nutt718,   View - Message Display - Show Full Headers   ??
<Nutt718> hwilde, thanks
<xubuntu_user> Hi, i am unable to use apt-get to download any packages.
<xubuntu_user> Would a proxy be causing problems like this?
<xubuntu_user> Theoretically i am not using a proxy, considering this is a fresyh install, but network stuff has been acting fishy latel
<Flannel> xubuntu_user: Do you successfully download package lists with apt-get update?
<meoblast001> ahhh
<meoblast001> wine registry editor wont load my FL Studio Regkey
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Well this is odd. The broadcom site says that my card supports a max of 20 dBm. Right now it is on 27 dBm as per iwconfig. Could this hurt my WLAN card?
<xubuntu_user> (that could be my problem, i havent run that; in past installs it automatically updates)
<xubuntu_user> i feel pretty dumb :(
<xubuntu_user> thanks flannel :)
<meoblast001> this is frustrating me so
<Flannel> meoblast001: Try #winehq
<gilda> meoblast001: have u tried #winehq
<tlove> Hey how do i find out if there are channels inside of a channel using Gnomeirc?
<Runes> how do you get nautilus filemanager to run as root?
<Flannel> tlove: What?
<gilda> gksudo nautilus
<tlove> Flannel: Like i went on to EFnet and when im in there i go into a channel. is that it? or are there like more channels?
<Flannel> tlove: there's lots of channels on each IRC server.  There aren't channels inside of channels though.
<Chris|> tlove type: /list to list all the channels and type /join #channel-name to joina  room
<tlove> alright thank you
<hal_v2> Okay, so Amarok just shut down, and now it's saying mp3's wont play. When I try to install the crap it tells me to I get this. http://pastebin.com/m13fc404b
<hal_v2> Everything worked fine before.
<Dazed> ive got my vbox running xp all setup on my second workspace, ive got my ubuntu all setup the way i want on my first workspace... got my cube desktop on so i can switch between them with a flick of the wrist... This must be what jesus felt like.
<gilda> Dazed: now all you need as a wii remote to flip your cube around
<tyler__> hey in ubuntu...what is the default program to burn cds?
<Dazed> woah
<Dazed> Brasero I think
<gilda> tyler__: default brasero
<bastid_raZor> tyler__; brasero for gnome k3b for kde
<BitWraith> Dazed, your right, that's a pretty sweet setup
<Dazed> i turned up the antialiasing too
<Dazed> so its all crisp and sexy
<BitWraith> does wubi run *in* windows instead of just by itself? (via vmware or qemu, etc.)
<ForgeAus> I think http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives is out of date, I mean Xubuntu surely qualifies as Officially suported by now ???
<BitWraith> or would I have to get it to do that myself
<Dazed> it doesnt look like it wraith
<binaryflow> I reinstalled ubuntu on my Latitude D620 to encrypt the hard drive.  Sound was working before the rebuild but does not work at all now.  If I change the hardware in System Settings to oss I can hear system sound but nothing else.  Alsa doesn't do anything.  Fully patched.  Gnome, KDE and KDE4 installed.  Any ideas?
<ForgeAus> fluxbuntu and elbuntu  are two interesting alternatives of course you can basically just take any WM and place a catchy part of the name before buntu lol :)
<Dazed> wubi is just the thing for installing ubuntu while in windows i think
<ForgeAus> I'm suprised there ins't a Stepbuntu or Nextbuntu too!
<BitWraith> I am still thinking about putting wubi on my Vista handheld, but nobody can tell me what to expect from the power management and device drivers
<gilda> ya i think so Dazed like the debian32installer.exe
<Dazed> they will probably suck wraith
<wep_trouble> Any thoughts why the WEP negotiation would fail?
<gilda> wrong key >?
<BitWraith> Personally, I hate windows, and vista isn't close to an exception... but I am pretty sure there are two or three hardware devices (depending on the distro) that will not work in linux without massive hassles (assuming they work at all...)
<Flannel> ForgeAus: no, Xubuntu is not officially supported.
<TeslaTony> BitWraith: Like what?
<gilda> BitWraith: have you looked at the HCL's ?
<BitWraith> the device has a fingerprint reader (I don't use anyway) a touchscreen, and a WWAN modem
<BitWraith> all of which will be problematic as far as I can tell
<infinitycircuit> BitWraith, what machine is this again?
<Flannel> BitWraith: Fingerprint is fine, Touchscreen will depend on the brand,
<infinitycircuit> BitWraith, fingerprint is fine, most touchscreens work, and most wwan work
<BitWraith> gilda, I don't know what you mean, so the answer is probably no
<gilda> BitWraith: HCL - hardware compatability list
<BitWraith> Flannel, all research I've done on the UX390N model and ubuntu has said taht the touchscreen is a noop
<Z[e]R0> 140.211.166.4
<haris_> hey guys
<wols> BitWraith: why wubI?
<ndf> how can i tell which version (x86/x64) of 8.04 hardy i am running?
<infinitycircuit> ndf, uname -a will tell you
<haris_> i connected my laptop to my tv with s-video out and i see a clone of my ubuntu login screen...but as soon as i log in there is nothing on the tv screen
<ndf> k thanks
<BitWraith> because I don't know how many problems I will run into using this specific device, so I don't want to evict vista just yet
<haris_> any help?
<gilda> ndf: uname -a
<wols> BitWraith: dual boot instead
<BitWraith> wols, that involves partition resizing though
<infinitycircuit> ndf, uname -m will only give you that answer if you need it for a script or something
<wols> BitWraith: but avoids wubi
<gilda> BitWraith: have u tested the live cd ?
<BitWraith> gilda, no
<witchlight> y not
<ndf> infinitycircuit / gilda : 'i686', is that x86/x64? or neither?
<infinitycircuit> ndf, that is x86
<ndf> k thanks
<ndf> lol @ botnet
<infinitycircuit> ugh brutal set of bots
<gilda> ndf:  sorry lost u there in all the join/exits
<BitWraith> the device doesn't have a disc drive and it doesn't do usb flash booting, so getting it to run anything but wubi will require me to dig up my removable drive
<BitWraith> I didn't bother to do that yet
<wols> !ops | someone kick the bots
<ubottu> someone kick the bots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<gilda> BitWraith: how bout testing in a vm on the vistaboxen ?
<wols> gilda: that is useless
<gilda> wols: o well worht a shot in the dark
<BitWraith> gilda, that would not be native, it would not matter what device it was running on (and it would be slow)
<rrrrrrrrrr> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lMNfs> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<lMNfs> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<ooo> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<FloodBot1> lMNfs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ooo> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<lllllll> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<d> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<eeeeeeeee> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<eeeeeeeee> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<infinitycircuit> FLoodBot1 spoke too soon i think...
<FloodBot1> eeeeeeeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gilda> gah
<ttttttt> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<AfterDeath> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> AfterDeath: Were here.
<ttttttt> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][[][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][]
<wols> Flannel: then set the channel +m
<Pici> its set +rR, thats enough
<BitWraith> I knew ubuntu was not the community's favorite distro (for having as many n00bs as it does) but I never expected someone would bother to sick their botnet on you
<wols> Pici: not really as my lastlog proves
 * nickrud wonders what community worth it's name doesn't treasure the new people
<wols> BitWraith: spamming is about exposure. many users -> bot attack target
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<BitWraith> right
<wols> thanks
<bastid_raZor> ndf; 686 is 32bit
<binaryflow> Time to head to bed.  I'll swing back in tomorrow morning and ask again.  Thanks!
<Fostix> I just installed ubuntu and I keep getting an error at startup... 'Err2Err3'. I have a Compaq persario.
<Fostix> It goes to ubuntu when I press enter
<wols> Fostix: sounds like grub
<BitWraith> Fostix, does your machine load up a high-res framebuffer before showing that?
<Fostix> wols: I installed and reinstalled grub several times, did fdisk /mbr installed windows, overwrote windows with ubuntu. same thing.
<wols> Fritten: do you get a grub menu?
<BitWraith> if so, that would rule out grub (the kernel does that, grub tries to leave your terminal the way it is)
<Fostix> bitwraith: no, this is well before grub starts.
<BitWraith> the kernel doesn't always do that though,
<Fostix> bitwraith: OpenSuSe is fine, Windows is fine, Ubuntu, not so good.
<BitWraith> that's odd... that means it _has _ to be the BIOS, but who knows why it would do such a thing
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Fostix> bitwraith: it only has ubuntu on it right now, no other o/s'
<BitWraith> Fostix, is it possible that ubuntu has done something odd to your partition table leaving head information that is innacurate and your BIOS is failing miserably at warning you?
<Fostix> I am unsure why Ubuntu is the only one with the problem.
<BitWraith> head or cycle or something... I know there is some of that data that can be wrong
<Fostix> Bitwraith: how would I check? Ever other o/s I've tried works.
<Fostix> Bitwraith: with no error
<bastid_raZor> does AWN require compiz or can it be run in metacity as well?
<manolo> ﻿this is what i get when i try to launch an application that has already been installed: manolo@manolo-laptop:~$ k3m
<manolo> running /usr/local/k3mathworksheets
<manolo> JVM found and set
<manolo> [: 60: ==: unexpected operator
<manolo> Right version of JVM found and set
<FloodBot1> manolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BitWraith> well, you could do fdisk /dev/hda and compare some of the printed info with known good values... but that may involve bothering to install something else just to get known good info.
<manolo> /usr/local/bin/k3m: 71: pushd: not found
<MrPickle> halp! i was troubleshooting my wireless card drivers and after my last reboot, ive lost my control over the cursor!!! whats the keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<BitWraith> maybe there is a better way, but I don't know it
<BitWraith> MrPickle, ctrl+alt+f1
<MrPickle> bitwraith, thnx
<BitWraith> MrPickle, what did you do right before you lost your mouse? maybe you removed a kernel module?
<Fostix> Bitwraith: I also have multiple hardrives as well on my machine but the boot sector was whipped on the slave.
<manolo>  ﻿this is what i get when i try to launch an application that has already been installed:
<manolo>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19manolo@manolo-laptop:~$ k3m running /usr/local/k3mathworksheets JVM found and set [: 60: ==: unexpected operator Right version of JVM found and set /usr/local/bin/k3m: 71: pushd: not found Unable to access jarfile Math4teachers.jar /usr/local/bin/k3m: 81: popd: not found manolo@manolo-laptop:~$ sudo k3m [sudo] password for manolo:  running /usr/local/k3mathworksheets JVM found and set
<Fostix> *wiped
<BitWraith> Fostix, in my experience, ubuntu has been prettly lame with systems that have two discs
<infinitycircuit> manolo, those look like errors because /bin/sh is linked to /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash
<BitWraith> but they might have improved
<infinitycircuit> try running the scripts with bash
<MrPickle> what kind of hardware class would a cursor control device fall under?
<IndyGunFreak> BitWraith: what dfo you mean two disks?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | manolo
<ubottu> manolo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BitWraith> IndyGunFreak, two IDE hard drives
<BitWraith> /dev/hda, /dev/hdb
<IndyGunFreak> BitWraith: lol, i've set up SEVERAL PC's w/ two hard drives, no problem at all(its actually how i learned Linux, XP on my main drive, various linux distros on Drive 2)
<BitWraith> when I installed ubuntu on the second disk of such a system, it hijacked the windows bootloader on the first drive... bad experience. X-D
<Fostix> lol
<MrPickle> what kind of hardware class would a mouse or pointer device be in?
<BitWraith> I needed ms-sys to fix it
<manolo> sorry about the flood.
<IndyGunFreak> BitWraith: well yeah, thats what its supposed to do.
<wols> MrPickle: input device
<Fostix> Anyone else expirience Err2Err3 on boot?
<monteslu> anyone know what the GUI tool is to set up ldap? It popped up using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication , but I can't figure out what sas called
<IndyGunFreak> that doesn't make it bad BitWraith just apparently didn't do what you wanted(although thats what its supposed to do)
<MrPickle> wols, i figured that much, but how can i get lshw to recognize that?
<monteslu> s/sas/was
<manolo> ﻿infinitycircuit: thank you for the information, but i do not know how to use it. how could i solve this problem being new to ubuntu?
<wols> MrPickle: how is it connected?
<monteslu> setup ldap client auth, i mean
<infinitycircuit> manolo, try /bin/bash k3m
<MrPickle> wols, onboard [laptop touchpad and nub]- also usb
<BitWraith> IndyGunFreak, my point is, it never asked me which drive to put the bootloader on, it just put it there... no installer should make assumptions like that when it could be wrong.
<bastid_raZor> Attempted to unregister path (path[0] = org path[1] = freedesktop) which isn't registered  ::: i'm getting about 30 or so of this exact same error in .xsession-error
<wols> MrPickle: lsusb
<IndyGunFreak> BitWraith: well thats not necessarily a problem, you shoulda researched the installler better, its fairly well known.
<pyrite_> Anyone avalible to help me with a serious grub issue?
<MrPickle> wols, right now usb is not connected, but it also is not working- im right now working in GRUB[i think] and i need to find and reenable my touchpad on this thing
<wols> bastid_raZor: grub overwriting the MBR of 0x80 hdd is normal and right
<Sinnerman> helllo anyone used the asus p5k se motherboard with ubuntu? any problems? what about the asus 8600 gt card v/s the asus 9600 gso card with 512 mb ram? i read on the net that the latter is just not worth the money. any issues i should be thinking of? im getting that stuff today.
<infinitycircuit> !ask | pyrite_
<ubottu> pyrite_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> MrPickle: you cannot do that in grub
<BitWraith> IndyGunFreak, I have never seen something like that about ubuntu that doesn't ask and make sure it's configured the way I want it. it caught me off guard
<infinitycircuit> MrPickle, you are probably in the initramfs, not grub
<wols> Sinnerman: #hardware
<wols> !hcl | Sinnerman
<ubottu> Sinnerman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MrPickle> inifinity circuit, its what came up when i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<Sinnerman> wols: thanks.
<rand0m> this is a tough question i think - my motive is that i have a bookmark in firefox on my windows partition - i'm currently on my ubuntu partition and don't feel like rebooting to access the bookmarked website.. what would be my best course of action?
<wols> !ntfs3g | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pyrite_> :P  I was making an attempt to install winXP on a 2nd hard drive.   The install failed, as apparently my xp CD is scratched beyond repair,  but it did not fail before apparently molesting my GRUB.   as of right now nothing i have read on the web has been of any assistance in repairing grub.
<infinitycircuit> MrPickle, that's bash :)
<wols> MrPickle: that's a normal shell, console
<bastid_raZor> wols; MBR.. you're suggesting i had/have windows? this is a fresh install of hardy with no windows anywhere near ..ever
<wols> !grub | pyrite_
<ubottu> pyrite_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> bastid_raZor: sorry, wrong tab complete
<MrPickle> infinitycircuit, ah- in any case, i cant scroll up, so when i do lshw, i see only the last 15 devices [when i use -short]. I need to know the hw class that my mouse input would fall under
<rand0m> wols: i have that installed already.. i just don't know how to, while running ubuntu, actually get to a bookmark that i bookmarked in windows
<bastid_raZor> wols; oh.. okay
<infinitycircuit> MrPickle, Shift+PgUp
<wols> rand0m: look for a bookmarks* file in a mozilla dreictory. bookmarks.html IIRC
<BitWraith> MrPickle, I'm sorry I didn't explain what I sent you to look at, I thought it owuld be self-explainatory
<wols> MrPickle: lshw | less
<pyrite_> wols: as i stated, i have tried that to no avail
<wols> !errors | pyrite_
<ubottu> pyrite_: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<BitWraith> you're looking at a framebuffer console managed by the Linux kernel, displaying a shell. (BaSH in this case)
<MrPickle> well half of me now feels stupid and half of me now feels scared, there is no listing for any kind of input device under lshw
<pyrite_> wols: this is the  result of that
<wols> MrPickle: lspci | grep hci
<pyrite_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> erm, lsmod | grep hci   rather
<MrPickle> wols, that pulls no info
<MrPickle> wait
<MrPickle> yes it does
<BitWraith> MrPickle, Linux keeps multiple framebuffers open. if you press another function key instead of f1 in that key combo I gave you, you can have multiple terminals open, and even multiple X sessions
<manolo> infinitycircuit: thank you, you save my life. it is running. Just one more question. What can i do to see program under aplications/education?
<BitWraith> your X session is still chillin on ctrl+alt+f7
<infinitycircuit> manolo, do you mean education programs don't show up in the menu? go to the menu, right click, go to edit menus, and enable the education money
<MrPickle> bitwraith, thnx for that, but im really not concerned about the x-session until i can get my controls back online
<BitWraith> alright. I know this is an obvious question... did you unplug/plug in the mouse?
<MrPickle> wols, lsmod | grep hci pulls three devices: ehci_hcd; uhci_hcd, and usbcor
<MrPickle> bitwraith, the mouse is onboard [touchpad and nub]
<pyrite_> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36384/ is the error
<wols> MrPickle: have you restarted X?
<MrPickle> wols, yes
<kindofabuzz> cannot boot with firestarter installed. boot hangs and i get BUG: soft lockup -CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [events/0:6]  any ideas?
<emma> Anyone here have any experience setting up wpa with a lynxys G wireless router on Ubuntu?  I seem to have set it up. I have entered in a key on the router, but then on Ubuntu I get a screen asking me for user name and password when I try to access the wifi network. What is the username supposed to be there? Is the password the key that I entered?
<MrPickle> emma, is the screen for login to the linksys?
<infinitycircuit> pyrite_, did you run the correct root (hdX,Y) before running setup (hd0)?
<pyrite_> yes
<BitWraith> MrPickle, did you look at dmesg to see if it has any info about your mouse?
<pyrite_> infinitycircuit: err yes :P
<MrPickle> bitwraith, not sure what that would be listed as
<emma> MrPickle: I don't quite get the question. I am able to login to the router itself to make config changes, but I'm talking about being able to get on the network.
<infinitycircuit> someone remind me how to tell the ops to ban someone for PMing me with spam
<BitWraith> dmesg | grep pad
<MrPickle> emma, what kind of security did you set up?
<Flannel> infinitycircuit: #ubuntu-ops
<emma> WPA personal
<Some_Person> Ubuntu, ubuntu, they drink it in the Congo!
<bazhang> infinitycircuit, talk to people in #freenode if they are not in the channel
<emma> WPA algorithm is TKIP
<infinitycircuit> bazhang, Flannel thank you
<emma> MrPickle: ^
<MrPickle> emma, wpa should not be requiring a un/pw; thats really only for a plea network
<MrPickle> emma, try doing a manual config of your wireless card
<manolo> infiintycircuit: I can see all the education programs in the menu but the one I have just installed do not show up in the menu so  i need to use terminal to run it.
<MrPickle> bitwraith, dmesg | grep pad pulls no info
<BitWraith> dmesg | grep mouse
<BitWraith> pad was a  bit of a shot in the dark, sorry
<emma> MrPickle: when I try to access the network (which by the way I have been able to use when it is unsecured, or WEP), I get a dialog box on Ubuntu that says, "Passphrase Required by Wireless Network". It says Wireless Security: LEAP, and asks for username and password. It gives me a choice of key management of IEEE 802.1X or WPA-EAP
<MrPickle> bitwraith, it lists macintosh mouse button emulation and ps/2 mouse device common
<pyrite_> infinitycircuit: also, i am on the liveCD right now,  and i can look at all my partitions, i can view the files and what not,  so i know everything is still in tact.. except GRUB
<MrPickle> emma, go to System>administration>network and manually configure your wireless card
<emma> MrPickle: But I do not know what LEAP is nor IEEE nor WPA-EAP
<dev_n00b> How would I install Ubuntu 8.04 on a RAID 0 array on a Netcell based RAID controller?
<BitWraith> if you do "dmesg |less -" there might be more info just before the mention of the common PS/2 device
<Ashex> what is the plugin directory for firefox?
<MrPickle> emma, when you do the manual config, it will offer you WPA or LEAP from a drop down menu, just do wpa and it will request only the pw
<Fostix> Is there a linux boot sector repair tool?
<IndyGunFreak> emma: i was just about to suggest that, when i just saw you say LEAP, i realized the prob, I believe Mr. Pickle is right
<kindofabuzz> cannot boot with firestarter installed. boot hangs and i get BUG: soft lockup -CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [events/0:6]  any ideas? before that line i get: ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:194): code 0x10e
<emma> MrPickle: This is in network settings?
<Flannel> Fostix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Paddy_EIRE> emma from club-ubuntu?
<dev_n00b> Can anyone assist me with a raid 0 install on a Netcell Raid card?
<MrPickle> emma, this is in system>administration>network | click on wireless [should be set to roaming enabled] | click on configure | enter into
<Ashex> !flash > me
<ubottu> Ashex, please see my private message
<MrPickle> info*
<Paddy_EIRE> emma: ha.. I thought you where anti official ubuntu channels.. I guess that did not last :P
<MrPickle> bitwraith, all i see when i do dmesg |less - is a bunch of ACPI and memory zones
<wols> MrPickle: scroll down and you will see more
<emma> MrPickle, IndyGunFreak ahh I had it on something called, 'roming mode' and it wasn't giving any options. I took it off of that (whatever that means) and it gave me options.
<ifchaos_> now my desktop effect compiz is enable,  when i was restart my comp desktop effect, back to disable..?? what's wrong.?
<ChokingHazard> Hi I'm having trouble with a Yamaha DS1 less /proc/asound/modules shows 0 snd_ymfpci but alsamixer says no such device. what am I missing?
<IndyGunFreak> emma: well, mine is set to roaming mode... but hopefully that fixes your prob.
<Paddy_EIRE> ifchaos that makes no sense
<IndyGunFreak> emma: just set up your ESSID and your WPA Key..
<emma> Paddy_EIRE: that's an unfair thing to say and offtopic for this channel as well.
<Paddy_EIRE> emma: :P
<Paddy_EIRE> truth hurts
<emma> Paddy_EIRE: The fact you are completely wrong seems not to matter to you.
<emma> Paddy_EIRE: Not only am I not anti official ubuntu channels but I have myself helped in official Ubuntu channels. So please flame elsewhere.
<Paddy_EIRE> emma: ok nm.. although you went into a rant for quite a while on club a while back about how you will never bother with them again,
<Paddy_EIRE> must be imagining things
<emma> Paddy_EIRE: You are a liar.
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE, emma, please take it elsewhere.
<emma> Flannel: Yes please make him take it elsewhere.
<emma> I tried to tell him that already.
<ChokingHazard> what alsamixer says no such device does it mean alsa needs to be fixed? but how?
<ifchaos_> now my desktop effect compiz is enable,  when i was restart my comp desktop effect, back to disable..?? how to make olways enable my desktop effect..
<Flannel> ifchaos_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wols> ifchaos_: is 3D acceleration always working?
<Kira> Wasn't there a command that displays version information about the linux installation, and which is supposed to be available on a linux distro as long as the distro is compliant to some standard; was it LBS or something like that? I forget.
<Sethamundo> I hate how my cell phone throws my screen into a seizure before i get a text or call >.>
<ifchaos_> Flannel, 8.04
<Paddy_EIRE> !info coherence > Paddy_EIRE
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE, please see my private message
<Flannel> Kira: lsb_release -a
<MrPickle> bitwraith/wolz, i found an entry in dmesg [just ran the whole list] that reads "PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60, 0x64, irq 1,12
<ifchaos_> wols, yes..
<vbman11> is there a way to mount a hard drive image?
<Kira> Thanks Flannel.
<wols> ifchaos_: glxinfo |grep direct
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: no coherence in hardy :(
<wols> vbman11: yes. loop mount it
<vbman11> wols??
<ifchaos_> glxinfo |grep direct
<pyrite_> Is there any way to open your CDROM so that you can burn another disk, while you are runing off the liveCD?
<gilda> vbman11: what type of image ....
<wols> pyrite_: no
<MrPickle> wols?
<vbman11> fat32 .img from qemu
<MrPickle> bitwraith?
<vbman11> wols: fat32 from qemu
<dev_n00b> What is the procedure for installing Ubuntu 8.04 onto a RAID 0 array that already is bootable and contains windows vista?
<ifchaos_> wols, what do you mean..??
<wols> ifchaos_: I mean for you to type that. in a xterm
<sun01tech> user receives an encrypted file created with my private key, and has my public, does user need a third party application to unencrypt it on a windows os?
<wols> dev_n00b: don't
<droopsta915> i'm trying to use pidgin, but i got -Unkown error number 29.loggong into the yahoo website may fix this. i logged in to yahoo what should i do next.
<dev_n00b> wols : y?
<Sethamundo> Is there any real difference than running Ubuntu 8.04 and installing KDE via synaptic, and installing it via reformat with Kubuntu?
<wols> sun01tech: yes. depends on the program you used to encrypt it
<wols> dev_n00b: speak english
<bazhang> Sethamundo, just disk space used
<infinitycircuit> is there a way to list all available packages from a specific repo /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dev_n00b> wols : Nyet, ti sutchka
<dev_n00b> :)
<vbman11> gilda: fat32
<bazhang> Sethamundo, plus the gnome and kde apps together
<wols> !ru | dev_n00b
<ubottu> dev_n00b: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sethamundo> So it's virtually the same bazhang ?
<droopsta915> dev_noob ?
<ifchaos_> wols, just like that..?
<gilda> vbman11: mount -t iso9660 /myfile.img /my/path/todir -o loop   if the img will mount as an iso
<dev_n00b> hehe
<droopsta915> dev_noob ? is russian
<sun01tech> wols: i used seahorse
<dev_n00b> Russian is my first language.  I was born in the US and raised by my Russian grandmother
<vbman11> gilda: I'll try it
<MrPickle> [all] trying to fix my laptop's touchpad and nub;; dmesg shows PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60, 0x64, irq 1,12
<MrPickle> serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<MrPickle> serio: i8043 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
<wols> sun01tech: excuse me did I ask you something?
<wols> !paste | MrPickle
<ubottu> MrPickle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sethamundo> Well see, I'm a complete linux newbie and I really like the looks of KDE, but I'm running Gnome via Ubuntu 8.04...should I go fresh with Kubuntu or just install KDE via synaptic?
<bazhang> Sethamundo, try the livecd first
<Flannel> wols: You did.
<Sethamundo> I have, and I like it a lot.. I'm just speaking of completing the transition
<wols> Flannel: hey I'm old and there's a lot of cruft in my bloodstream. practically demented
<sun01tech> wols: i don't know. I thought I would just say seahorse.
<wols> sun01tech: and seahorse uses what algorithm?
<Flannel> sun01tech: The windows user would need GPG, theres a few windows implementation of GPG, try GPG4win
<bazhang> Sethamundo, if you dont mind mixing the gnome and kde apps you can install the kde alongside gnome; really up to you
<dev_n00b> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 and am simply worried about borking my windows install on my RAID 0 array
<witchlight> Sethamundo, do the reinstall ... other than space thered be tons of gnome packages left that u would not need that just ugly to have in a system
<vbman11> gilda: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<vbman11>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<vbman11>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<vbman11>        dmesg | tail  or so
<sun01tech> Flannel: thanks
<FloodBot1> vbman11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> vbman11: file image.img
<MrPickle> !paste | vbman11
<vbman11> sorry
<ubottu> vbman11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrPickle> vbman11 i actually just got slammed for doing that
<vbman11> sorry not thinking
<gilda> vbman11: ya wasnt sure if the iso9660 would throw a wrench in that one or not
<BitWraith> MrPickle, I'm back... but you may need to get somebody else to help you. I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now, and I have a similar problem here not fixed yet so I may not be able to tell you everything you need to know
<kaiwen> Hi, I'm trying to have a share files between two ubuntu computers, I set up samba, the shared folder, and everything yet it does not pop up on the host computer.
<vbman11> gilda: ?what?
<BitWraith> sorry
<hwilde> !samba | kaiwen
<ubottu> kaiwen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Reformer81> Is it possible to use recordmydesktop to capture the login screen as well?
<drgonzo00000> Can someone help me setup my file sharing between my xp desktop and my linux laptop (dual boots into Vista)? I've tried going to: Places; Network; I'm able to go so far as to see my workgroup, but I cannot see any files that are shared by xp desktop.
<kaiwen> NFS, also, does not show anything hwilde.
<hwilde> Reformer81, recordmydesktop starts recording after you login
<gilda> vbman11: lol cuz its the .img file im not overly sure my command will work - it tends to work with .iso files without issue
<hwilde> kaiwen, did you follow the guide from the bot
<Reformer81> hwilde: Is there any way to record starting from the login screen?
<kaiwen> hwilde, i'm not on windows
<vbman11> gilda: oh
<wols> gilda: use the right filesystme parameter for mount
<kaiwen> hwilde, both ubuntu, i use nfs
<hwilde> kaiwen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<hwilde> !nfs | kaiwen
<ubottu> kaiwen: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gilda> wols: i cant think of it off the top of my head for an img file
<kaiwen> hwilde, again they are all configured
<MrPickle> *posting again*
<MrPickle> trying to fix my laptop's touchpad and mouse-nub; so far ive found this entry in dmesg:
<MrPickle> [ 9.494076]PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60, 0x64, irq 1,12
<MrPickle> [ 9.494083]serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<MrPickle> [ 9.503094]serio: i8043 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
<FloodBot1> MrPickle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> gilda: man file
<hwilde> kaiwen, sudo apt-get install autofs
<wols> !repeat | MrPickle
<ubottu> MrPickle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> MrPickle, what kind of laptop
<gilda> wols: but that takes effort =p
<kaiwen> !autofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs
<MrPickle> hwilde, dell latitude D600
<droopsta915> sorry i didnt get an answer so ill ask again i know i need to have pations.
<bobertdos> drgonzo00000: Make sure your workgroup is set in smb.conf to what you want. After ensuring that, I would actually go run the Network Setup Wizard on XP, making sure it configures for that same name.
<hwilde> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 476 kB
<droopsta915> i'm trying to use pidgin, but i got -Unkown error number 29.loggong into the yahoo website may fix this. i logged in to yahoo what should i do next.
<cellofellow> I'm trying to set up multiple soundcards linked together into one. I edited my .asoundrc file, and restarted alsa, but the new "device" is not available. What do I do?
<hwilde> kaiwen, shttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo   Mount At Startup    Automounter
<kaiwen> hwilde what should i do after that
<hwilde> cellofellow, asoundconf set-default-card
<hwilde> kaiwen, read it man it tells you
<kaiwen> hwilde, i don't want to setup at startup, i want to set up now.
<wols> kaiwen: man smbclient. smbclient -L <ip of other machine>
<kaiwen> ok wols, i'll try that
<hwilde> kaiwen, read it it tells you for real
<cellofellow> hwilde: but id doesn't show in asoundconf list
<hwilde> kaiwen, sudo mount ServerIP:/folder/already/setup/to/be/shared /home/username/folder/in/your/local/computer
<hwilde> kaiwen, sudo mount 192.168.1.42:/home/music /home/poningru/music
<wols> cellofellow: have you loaded both needed snd modules?
<hwilde> cellofellow, car /proc/asound/cards
<kaiwen> ok tha tmakes sense
<kaiwen> let me try
<vbman11> wols: I see what you mean, this is what I got "freedos.img: Qemu Image, Format: Qcow , Version: 2"
<hwilde> cellofellow, cat /proc/asound/cards
<riegersn> amarok is no longer showing my file information correctly. where is the song db so i can restart from scratch?
<hwilde> cellofellow, cat /proc/asound/cards  it will show you like 0 and 1  then   asoundconf set-default-card 1
<cellofellow> hwilde: its not in there
<Reformer81> Is there any way to create a screen cast recording beginning at the login screen?
<drgonzo00000> where is my samba config located
<wols> vbman11: you can't mount that directly. somewhere on some offset inside of it, there is a FAT bootsetcr. you need to give that offset to mount. man mount
<MrPickle> does no one here have the ability to help me?
<cellofellow> hwilde: I don't want to set it as default card, just use it in Audacity.
<vbman11> man mount
<vbman11> sorry
<cellofellow> hwilde: It's like the system isn't even seeing the asoundrc file
<bobertdos> drgonzo00000: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hwilde> Reformer81, you would have to run a vmware server and started recording in another vm, then bring up the ubuntu login
<vbman11> I ment to type that in xterm
<hwilde> cellofellow, so you don't think you need to set it as the default sound card for it to work ?
<Reformer81> hwilde: Hmm... that's doesn't really help for what I need :)  But okay.  I thought maybe there was some kind of command-line program that I could run from a virtual terminal and then switch back to X...
<riegersn> Anyone know where amarok stores the song collection database?
<cellofellow> hwilde: nope, I can access my non-default USB mics individually from Audacity just fine. I just want to access both at once.
<hwilde> Reformer81, obvious security flaw :p
<Reformer81> hwilde: Heh... good point.
 * cellofellow wishes Audacity supported PulseAudio and pulse actually worked with mics at all.
<Reformer81> Never thought of that... how sneaky lol
<witchlight> riegersn, should be here somewhere  /home/your_user/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<leachim6_> hey
<criloal> hi, I have problems for use VirtualBox in Ubunto, some body can help me ?
<hwilde> cellofellow, you did google this right   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749537     [SOLVED] Ubuntu 8.04 pulse audio - microphone - skype - audacity
<cellofellow> ok, looking
<hwilde> !virtualbox | criloal
<ubottu> criloal: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Reformer81> criloal: It would be more beneficial to you if you described the problem :)
<leachim6_> does anyone here have an ideapad
<cellofellow> Can PulseAudio do simultaneous input like it can do simultaneous output?
<wols> leachim6_: it'S going on sale in october...
<leachim6_> wols, ohh yeah
<lllsxh> ubuntu dont menage correctly the integrated video adapter on my mb. if i use 800x600x60 its possible to see normally, if i set 1024x768x60 its impossible to watch the monitor. i downloaded the drivers from the official intel site (http://tinyurl.com/64vqfk) but there are not info about the installation. have you never integrated external drivers? if yes, pls can you help me? thanx
<leachim6_> I just bought one ... let's lower the price NOW
<criloal> ok, look,  the only problem is when i  use VirtualBox  in my user, not Root
<criloal> for example if i put VirtualBox in a terminal
<criloal> I have this message
<cellofellow> hwilde: that was totally unhelpful
<criloal> Could not create the default settings file '/home/criloal/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED).
<criloal>  
<wols> lllsxh: ask intel. their software
<cellofellow> hwilde: I let Skype directly access my USB headset and can leave pulse on, and use pasuspender with audacity.
<wols> info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<wols> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3-6 (hardy), package size 286 kB, installed size 676 kB
<bobertdos> riegersn: Using which database type?
<wols> lllsxh: note how the intel driver site has a lower version number (0.9.1) than the ubuntu shipping version that is 0.9.3
<cellofellow> hwilde: I just want to know why alsa appears to be ignoring my ~/.asoundrc file I added a multi device too.
<CKyle22> I need some help with dhcp3-server can anyone help me?
<pc06> jh
<kaiwen> wols, i did that, it connects to my laptop, do you know where I go next/do to find it?
<wols> !ask | CKyle22
<ubottu> CKyle22: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> kaiwen: what did it tell you?
<hwilde> cellofellow, why are you wasting so much time on this as a software issue when you can just get a mixer
<kaiwen> wols, it asked for hte paswd i set up, it connects, now i dont' know where to go
<bobertdos> CKyle22: I can try, I'm not a master at it, but I can try :)
<wols> kaiwen: what did it tell you?
<cellofellow> hwilde: they're USB soundcards that can't be mixed in hardware, that's why.
<arsmute> hola
<hwilde> cellofellow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704639   " record two microphones on audacity"
<arsmute> alguien habla español?
<wols> cellofellow: that's why software mixer exist
<arsmute> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Reformer81> They make USB soundcards?  Why on Earth would they do that?
<tritium> !es | arsmute
<ubottu> arsmute: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wols> !es | arsmute
<kaiwen> wols, it doesn't tell me anything , it shows printers and workgroups on my laptop .
<hwilde> cellofellow, apt-get install jack
<arsmute> tkx
<cellofellow> wols: I know, but i can't get it working.
<hwilde> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<arsmute> thx
<kaiwen> wols, i'm accessing it from my pc
<wols> kaiwen: pastebin
<CKyle22> I need some help with dhcp3-server can anyone help me? I can't get the server to start no matter what I do! I'm trying to follow the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74925
<Reformer81> hwilde: That's a pretty poor description of Jack :)
<cellofellow> hwilde: I wish with all my heart JACK could use two input soundcards, but it refuses to even try.
<wols> !errors | CKyle22
<ubottu> CKyle22: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<kaiwen> wols, i rather not do that, it has personal stuff.
<wols> kaiwen: suit yourself. goodbye
<hwilde> cellofellow, so plug both mics into a mixer and one mixer into your soundcard ?
<Reformer81> Uh oh... someone wants to keep their porn surfing habits private..
<lllsxh> wols: thanx
<CKyle22> It's not an error, it just says "fail" when it goes to start.
<Blaqlight> lol
<CKyle22> What info do you need?
<kaiwen> wols, the connection between the two is fine, now the question is where do i go on my pc to find the folder
<wols> CKyle22: check syslog
<CKyle22> wols: how?
<cellofellow> hwilde: the mics are attached to the soundcard. One is a USB headset the other is a USB studio-style mic.
<wols> kaiwen: either do what I told you or please don't bother me anymore
<cellofellow> hwilde: can't mix in hardware period.
<hwilde> cellofellow, so use Jack to record two inputs like that thread says http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704639
<bastid_raZor> what log will i look at to see why gnome crashed?
<kaiwen> wols, teh description is pretty clear. so there is no reason for a pastebin.
<emma> MrPickle: do you have any suggestions for what to set in the manual config of the network settings?
<CKyle22> I don't know how to check the syslog
<hwilde> kaiwen, is it not on your desktop
<wols> bastid_raZor: ~/.xsession-errors might tell. but if it crashes it's probably X. Xorg.0.log then
<wols> kaiwen: what did I just tell you?
<wols>  /ignore kaiwen
<hwilde> cellofellow, you know most modern mixers will have multiple usb jacks right
<cellofellow> hwilde: I'm not stupid. I know what I want to do and it does NOT involve a mixer OR jack.
<vbman11> wols: I'm really close, this is what I have(got most of it from the internet) "sudo mount -o loop,offset=32256 -o uid=1000 /home/kevin/freedos.img /media/freedos", but I still get the "superblock" part of the error from above
<riegersn> Any one know why the majority of my music collection doesn't have a length time anymore in amarok? rhythmbox shows the run time without issue
<kaiwen> wow, ok...
<wols> vbman11: then the oiffset is most likely wrong
<Reformer81> cellofellow: Then do it lol
<cellofellow> since when can a mixer mix usb mics?
<hwilde> cellofellow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704639    Re: record two microphones on audacity     Jack should be able to combine inputs, too.
<vbman11> wols: how do I get the offset
<CKyle22> I would check the syslog but I dunno how wols.
<hwilde> cellofellow, lol when is your mixer from 1984
<wols> vbman11: tricky. use a hex viewer if you can spot a FAT bootsector
<cellofellow> Reformer81: I just can't figure out how to "apply" the settings I put in the .asoundrc file. It doesn't seem to want to put the code into effect.
<wols> CKyle22: /var/log/syslog.1.gz
<wols> CKyle22: /var/log/syslog
<vbman11> wols: easier way?
<Reformer81> cellofellow: Have you attempted logging out and then back in?
<cellofellow> Reformer81: no... I'll try that.
<Reformer81> lol
<wols> vbman11: not really :(
<jimmygoon> So whats the package I need if I need gtk+-2.0, gconf stuff etc?
<wols> cellofellow: is there a /etc/init.d/*alsa* ?
<Reformer81> cellofellow: You may even need to restart X (Ctrl - Alt - Backspace).
<CKyle22> its huge
<CKyle22> wols
<wols> Reformer81: neither will restart alsa
<hwilde> vbman11, are you sure you have to specifiy that ofset like that
<CKyle22> Should i use a pastebin?
<cellofellow> wols: tried that
<wols> CKyle22: I know. look near the end
<wols> cellofellow: answer my question
<CKyle22> wols: ok.
<Reformer81> wols: It's worth a shot ...
<vbman11> hwilde: Thats what I was told
<vbman11> hwilde: I'll try it with out
<cellofellow> wols: yes, I did `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart` and nothing changed.
<kaiwen> hwilde i looked more closely at nfs, just what i was looking for ;)
<kaiwen> hwilde thanks
<wols> cellofellow: cbecked kern.log and syslog?
<CKyle22> wols: ok let me put it in a pastebin really quick
<kaiwen> !ask | wols
<ubottu> wols: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cellofellow> wols: what should I grep for?
 * Reformer81 slaps kaiwen for being an idiot.
<Reformer81> ...guess I hit him harder than I though ;P
<jimmygoon> n one?
<hwilde> CKyle22, pastebinit
<wols> cellofellow: dunno if grep works. check for alsa messages
<cellofellow> I'll just try loging out and in.
<Reformer81> jimmygoon: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic and search for "libgtk"
<wols> cellofellow: drivers for both usb soundcards are loaded? no errors?
<vbman11> hwilde: It tells me I need to specify a file system type
<Reformer81> jimmygoon: That will give you a good starting point :)
<wols> cellofellow: unlikely that will do anything
<cellofellow> wols: yes, both are working great
<CKyle22> wols: http://pastebin.com/m21bbb73a
<cellofellow> wols: ok
<lkthomas> guys
<pc06> k
<wols> CKyle22: line 15 and 16
<lkthomas> first question, does ubuntu support intel ICH9 ?
<wols> lkthomas: yes
<Reformer81> lkthomas: Yes.
<lkthomas> second question, is it possible to config software RAID 0+1 ?
<lkthomas> with mdadm ?
<drgonzo00000> I've made sure to synchronize my smb.conf workgroup and my xp workgroup, but i am still unable to see the shares. Any suggestions?
<CKyle22> wols: yeah i figured that. how can i add a subnet?
<wols> lkthomas: yes. software raid
<wols> CKyle22: don't know the dhcp3 config since I don't use it or care about it.
<wols> CKyle22: read the docs. there are also example config files iirc
<lkthomas> wols, so I need to create two set of RAID-0 device, then, create another for RAID-1 ?
<balz> I'm trying to build a music jukebox that will access music on an SMB share.  Is there any software with a nice, polished interface that can do this?
<wols> lkthomas: huh?
<Reformer81> balz: I believe Amarok can handle that.
<cellofellow> maybe I should restart, so the alsa modules get reloaded (there's too many to do it with modprobe, at least I think. they are all interdependant).
<lkthomas> wols, any guide to tell me how to create 0_1 raid ?
<lkthomas> 0+1 ?
<wols> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Reformer81> balz: In fact, I think that any application can access those files... they become part of the "native" file system.
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Have you read dhcpd.conf? It has commented-out examples of a lot of different setups, including basic subnetting, I think.
<jacob_> gkuityu
<balz> reformer81:  Yeah that's not a bad option... but I was hoping for a fullscreen app.  Something with a mythtv-ish interface (in a very loose sense)
<CKyle22> bobertdos: I dunno where it is.
<whatwhat> what is the best c and c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<wols> CKyle22: /etc
<wols> whatwhat: there is only one. gcc
<bastid_raZor> gnome keeps crashing every few minutes. this is my .xsession-errors :: http://pastebin.com/f3579a8b5
<CKyle22> wols: yeah I checked, its not there.
<balz> Reformer81:  also is it possible to get amarok to run full screen without any window borders?
<Reformer81> balz: So more like a kiosk-feel to it?
<ParaDoX34690> Can anyone familiar with GProFTPd tell me why I'm getting this message: " - Fatal: PassivePorts: max port must be allowable port number on line 10 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'" when I try to activate my ftp server? I haven't modified anything to the passive ports, here are my values: PassivePorts 49150 65536.  Again, these are the default values (as far as I know).
<balz> Reformer81:  exactly.  good word lol =)
<wols> CKyle22: man locate
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Yes, etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, if I remember correctly
<CKyle22> bobertdos: ahh
<jimmygoon> Reformer81, it was actually a lousy configure message. I'd already gottten the required stuffs. thanks though!
<whatwhat> I used synaptic package manager to install the GCC C++ and C compilers but do not see them in applications under programming..
<Reformer81> balz: You know, I've been looking for an application that would let me do that for a long time now... no luck.
<wols> whatwhat: gcc is a compiler, not a X program
<lkthomas> wols, so, I create disk 1 and 2 -> md0 (raid0), disk 3 and disk 4 -> md1 (raid 0), then, md0 and md1 -> md2 (raid1) ?
<wols> whatwhat: you want an IDE like anjuta, eclipse or kdevelop
<Reformer81> balz: They go fullscreen (Amarok does NOT), but they aren't quite like a commercial jukebox.
<wols> lkthomas: I don't do raid
<alsaconf> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<wols> lkthomas: cause it's a waste of good diskspace. especially raid 0+1
<balz> Reformer81:  yeah i was kind of afraid to hear that.  I was also thinking of running songbird (only bc it looks good) and finding a way to hack it into windowless fullscreen
<lkthomas> client wants it
<lkthomas> no complain
<CKyle22> bobertdos: its all commented out
<whatwhat> im useing gnome so wchich one would you recommend, eclipse?
<bobertdos> whatwhat: Yes, like wols said......So therefore, you can only use GCC and g++ (at least by themselves) form the terminal.
<balz> if that's even possible
<wols> whatwhat: you want to install build-essnetial, not gcc btw
<Reformer81> balz: I know there are popular players that will go fullscreen, I just can't remember which ones :).  I've been looking for a kiosk-mode player that will let users adds songs to a queue, but not delete, skip, etc...
<whatwhat> i allready installed it
<wols> whatwhat: build-essential rather
<whatwhat> but dont see where to run it, i am new to ubuntu
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Yeah, so try to find a subnetting example, adjust it, and then uncomment it.
<wols> whatwhat: only in a terminal
<Reformer81> whatwhat: What are you trying to install that needs gcc?
<whatwhat> so im terminal type gcc?
<balz> Reformer81:  I guess i'll just look for one of those players.  It's for my house anyway so i guess i can always open a can of whoopass on someone who deletes my song
<whatwhat> i want to create my own c programs the compile them
<CKyle22> ok
<wols> whatwhat: for example. but you are very confused about programming it seems. get a good book first to learn
<wols> whatwhat: I told you to get an IDE
<Reformer81> whatwhat: Then I highly suggest you do some research on programming first.
<bobertdos> whatwhat: gcc or g++ <your source file>
<whatwhat> i do have a book, but the disc it comes with is only for windows
<Reformer81> whatwhat: And follow wols' advice... get a decent IDE that will help you out.
<drgonzo00000> Can someone help me setup my file sharing between my xp desktop and my linux laptop (dual boots into Vista)? I've tried going to: Places; Network; I'm able to go so far as to see my workgroup, but I cannot see any files that are shared by xp desktop. I've configured my smb.conf workgroup to match my xp workgroup. Any suggestions?
<whatwhat> i need a c compiler for ubuntu that is gui
<Reformer81> whatwhat: yOu won't find one
<wols> drgonzo00000: smbclient -L <ip of xp>
<gilda> whatwhat: why do you need a gui one ?
<alsaconf> I have a Yamaha DS1 works for totem-audiopreview and nothing else, in sound preferences autodetect but alsamixer tells me alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device what does it mean?
<Reformer81> whatwhat: Are you thinking of something like VisualBasic?  Or are you planning on actually writing all the code from scratch?
<wols> whatwhat: that does not exist. a compiler is a program that is never a gui. gui is where you can write/edit a program and then call the compiler
<amenado> !info Kermit
<ubottu> Package kermit does not exist in hardy
<amenado> !info kermit
<wols> amenado: kermit is a protocol, IIRC
<alsaconf> any yess I have been digging through google and forums for the past 2 hours can anyone explain this?
<CKyle22> bobertdos: subnet, is that like the IP?
<whatwhat> i am just now learning how to program in c , i would like to i guess write the code in a notepad type envornment, and then compile it to an .exe to work with both linux and windows
<goodbyegravity> Oh my :)
<shear> whatwhat, vi + gcc
<Reformer81> whatwhat: :)
<sinnus> Hello. Why doesn't network-manager show wireless networks with duplicated ESSID. I have two hotspots with same name "default". One is encrypted second without encryption. But I see only one.
<Reformer81> whatwhat: Linux doesn't use .EXE files.
<wols> whatwhat: get mingw
<hwilde> alsaconf, asoundconf set-default-card
<oiopuj> anyone running asterisk now?
<amenado> wols correct, i need to xfer a file via the usb unto an hp calculator using kermit (commands)
<wols> Reformer81: but mingw can make .exe :)
<drgonzo00000> wols: it says Error connecting to 66.75.220.204 (Connection refused)
<drgonzo00000> Connection to 66.75.220.204 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<wols> amenado: check minicom docs
<ParaDoX34690> anyone know how to use gproftpd?
<wols> drgonzo00000: 66.78.220.204 is not a LAN IP
<whatwhat> i see.. what is an .exe in linux terms a bin file?
<Reformer81> whatwhat: If you want to develope software for Linux, you will most definitely want to become more familiar with Linux in general first.  Otherwise, you're going to have a VERY difficult time programming for Linux, let alone making your apps cross-platform.
<wols> drgonzo00000: and using samba over the internet is criminally insecure
<ParaDoX34690> whatwhat: it's any file... any file can be made executable...
<wols> whatwhat: no. an executable
<Reformer81> whatwhat: In linux, an .exe file is a WINDOWS file :)
<php6th> HElp!!! samba problems, windows cant access ubuntu
<bobertdos> CKyle22: A subnetting example would have a subnet mask different than 255.255.255.0 and where the IP ranges would probably be split up into two or more groupings. If you need to brush up on how subnetting in and of itself works first, I suggest you go Googling ;)
<whatwhat> what would the equivilant in linux be?
<wols> php6th: what is the ubuntu IP?
<php6th> wols: 192.168.1.2
<Reformer81> whatwhat: There are no set file extensions that tell linux a file is executable.  Any file can be executable.
<alsaconf> hwilde: i might have done that wrong, what command shows me the right name for the device to enter?
<wols> whatwhat: an ELF type binary with the executable bit set
<ParaDoX34690> php6th: are your window machines for the new name of the linux box?
<wols> php6th: in windows explorer do \\192.168.1.2
<bullgard4> What Freenode channel will deal with LAN networking?
<wols> bullgard4: #networking for example
<Gnea> php6th: what did you use to configure samba with?
<shear> try #networking perhaps
<CKyle22> bobertdos: I wish there was an easier way, all I wanna do is share a connection with my XBOX360 via a second nic (eth1) and a crossover cable
<hwilde> alsaconf, cat /proc/asound/cards
<hwilde> alsaconf, asoundconf set-default-card 0/1
<wols> CKyle22: sure. dnsmasq
<wols> CKyle22: and ipmasq
<greg__> hello. How can I set the screen resolution in Ubuntu, I have updated video card, installed drivers but can only get 640x480. Thanks
<alsaconf> hwilde: you mean either 0 or 1?
<wols> CKyle22: but you will need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf manually as well to enable its dhcp server
<alsaconf> instead of the device name?
<bullgard4> wols, shear: Thank you.
<ParaDoX34690> greg__: what kind of card?
<bobertdos> CKyle22: You don't have a router?
<php6th> Help I did that \\192.168.1.2  but doest not accept my credentials, i just did apt-get install samba
<Gnea> greg__: system->preferences->screen resolution
<CKyle22> wols: Thats fine, are there any links?
<greg__> ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro
<CKyle22> bobertdos: No i dont :( unfortunatley
<Gnea> php6th: you should install and use swat, then try again.
<Gnea> !swat | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wols> php6th: you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf it won#t just work "Out of the box"
<greg__> Tried that already!!
<charleston> yes I have a issue with my screen saver
<wols> !fglrx | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drgonzo00000> wols: it says http://pastebin.ca/1165610
<greg__> Whats fgrlx??
<Gnea> php6th: installing samba-doc would be very beneficial as well
<ParaDoX34690> Greg__: if you go to system > administration > hardware drivers, do you have a special driver in there?
<wols> greg__: why a domain?
<wols> greg__: fglrx is the driver for your videocard
<gilda> greg__: fglrx is the proprietary ati driver set for ati based cards
<Gnea> greg__: that's what the url that ubottu told you is for.
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Well, subnetting is not actually what you want to do. Why are you wanting to use a crossover? I don't think that works either.
<baldur> Anyone here that could give me some help with a proplem playing mp3's on my ubuntu ?
<goodbyegravity> Isn'tthere a separate HD driver?
<wols> bobertdos: of course it works
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: we can try (maybe) :)
<Gnea> !anyone | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CKyle22> bobert: it worked in windows with ICS enabled
<SAM_theman> hello guys
<greg__> I have installed the latest ATI Restricted driver from ATI
<baldur> i'll try that
<alsaconf> hwilde: OK I've done this already with same results, what else can be wrong?
<SAM_theman> My dad is having a problem
<CKyle22> and apt-get cant find ipmasq.
<Gnea> SAM_theman: give him a beer
<SAM_theman> He can't log into ubuntu
<SAM_theman> He needs to pay BILLS
<gaelfx> has anyone else had problems opening scim-setup, whenever I do it segfaults
<Gnea> SAM_theman: j/k.
<wols> drgonzo00000: use a workgroup and configure both XP and ubuntu to use the same workgroup. NOT domains
<SAM_theman> anyway it happened to him twice today
<baldur> when i try to play an mp3 on my comp it doesnt make any sound it plays but no sound
<gilda> SAM_theman: log in as root and reset his passwd ?
<SAM_theman> on 8.04.1
<Gnea> SAM_theman: can you login?
<SAM_theman> and on 7.10
<DNihilist> excuse me, I'm having trouble running this install in terminal http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ColorizeMe+Scripts?content=82706
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: what application are you using?
<bobertdos> wols: Hmm, okay, I just figured a straight-through would be the only cable-type that would accomplish that.
<SAM_theman> yes then it hangs on a orange screen'
<baldur> alltho i can play sound on myspace and stuff
<baldur> ryhtm box
<wols> bobertdos: a straight patch cable between a PC and Xbox won't work at all
<Gnea> SAM_theman: hangs? for how long?
<SAM_theman> eternity
<bastid_raZor> http://pastebin.com/f3579a8b5  :: are the errors i get after a crash.
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: have you considered trying amarok?
<SAM_theman> He's rebooting again
<wols> !pm | drgonzo00000
<ubottu> drgonzo00000: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<greg__> Hardware drivers says ATI driver in use (ticked)
<wols> greg__: glxinfo |grep direct
<Gnea> SAM_theman: that's not a real figure.
<baldur> ParaDoX34690, no i've all so tried playin it with VLC
<SAM_theman> is there a repo probelm
<SAM_theman> what you mean
<schmick> SAM_theman: if he needs to solve this FAST, execute the Live CD.. pay the bills.. then it'll be easier to work out with enough time.
<Gnea> SAM_theman: you're diverting off into several directions at once. please stick to one problem at a time.
<bobertdos> wols: Okay, fair enough. I know a lot about networking in general, but not about working with game consoles, so I'm not the best person to handle this, to be honest :p
<greg__> direct rendering: Yes
<drgonzo00000> wols: i set both workgroups to MSHOME
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: give it a shot (amarok, that is). I just installed it yesterday and I like it bunches compared to rhythmbox. Keep VLC, it's pretty versitle for video files...
<gaelfx> hey, I need help figuring out what's wrong with scim-setup, can anyone help me?
<alsaconf> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<wols> greg__: then check your Xorg.0.log to see why it only does 640x480
<CKyle22> bobertdos: I would assume its similar to a regular computer.
<wols> !ask | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gaelfx> wols: already asked it, and that's about as descriptive as I can get
<Gnea> SAM_theman: see if you can login via ctrl-alt-f1
<SAM_theman> He's able to boot up ito ubuntu. But when he logs in it hange. Yes we did that earlier, no luck at all.
<ParaDoX34690> !stupid | paradox34690
<ubottu> ParaDoX34690, please see my private message
<ParaDoX34690> hehehe
<SAM_theman> When he reboots, a whole list of errors come up
<KalEl> need a favor... could someone please confirm that the my ssh server is visible beyond the router? can you see the login promt if you type "ssh hirak99.homeip.net"?
<wols> gaelfx: ask about a specific problem. what you did, what results you expected, what errors you get instead, that kind of thing. "can anyone help with X" is ALWAYS a stupid question
<Gnea> SAM_theman: such as?
<bullgard4> How can I determine the path of my kernel source directory?
<SAM_theman> Failures
<SAM_theman> Can't remeber
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Well yes, I'd assume so too, which is why I reiterate that getting a router would make this much easier.
<gaelfx> SCIM-SETUP segfaulots on startup
<Gnea> SAM_theman: what about the livecd? can you boot that up?
<wols> KalEl: it works
<gaelfx> *segfault
<SAM_theman> Yes
<baldur> ParaDoX34690,  i'll try it but i dont think thats the proplem becuz i'm not abel to get any sound from my computer exept throuhg eve-online or firefox
<SAM_theman> He has backup linux distro's
<KalEl> wols, thanks a lot... somehow can't see it from office at all
<ParaDoX34690> KalEl: Yes, it works
<SAM_theman> he's currently on Fedora
<baldur> ParaDoX34690, and VLC plays movies but without sound
<Gnea> SAM_theman: then do it so he can pay the farking bills :)
<wols> bullgard4: did you install the ubuntu kernel sources?
<wols> bullgard4: and what do you need the source for?
<CKyle22> bobertdos: It probably would. I'm trying this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<SAM_theman> He' doing that now but he still wants to know what is the "facking" problem
<KalEl> ParaDoX34690, thanks
<bullgard4> wols: Yes, I did install the kernel sources.
<wols> SAM_theman: sounds like borken gnome
<SAM_theman> lol I meant r
<Gnea> SAM_theman: then perhaps HE should be the one asking.
<wols> bullgard4: 2nd question too: why do you need the sources?
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: it sounds then like it's something in your sound preferences then, have you taken a look there yet?
<SAM_theman> How? He installs it. Successfull then it brakes after a few major updates.
<Gnea> SAM_theman: unless you can get him to pastebin the list of the failures
<wols> Gnea: that would be sensible. can't have thatr
<Reformer81> Simple question for ya:  How would I go about having my desktop icons aligned across the top of my screen (horizontally)?
<Gnea> wols: oh yes, you're right.
<Blaqlight> Im trying to do a backup of my /home directory and it tells me tar can't stat the .gvfs file. how do I stop from trying to back that up too?
<greg__> How do I find Xorg.0.log and what do I do with it?
<Gnea> SAM_theman: have he considered throwing the computer out of the window?
<bastid_raZor> SAM_theman; i would almost bet he is having the same issues i am.. have him look at ~/.xsession-errors and compare them to this :: http://pastebin.com/f3579a8b5
<wols> greg__: /var/log. you pastebin it
<lllsxh> wols: i solved using vesa driver. on pc-bsd has worked fine. now i have to try with linux
<infinitycircuit> greg__, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. look for things that say (EE) or (WW)
<charleston> I have a problem. No matter what i set my screensaver to it goes blank no matter what i set it to.
 * nickrud never knows whether to laugh or scream at wols' asides
<baldur> ParaDoX34690, yes but i dont know what to look for
<wols> lllsxh: vesa will pretty much always works. but as a solution it sucks
<bullgard4> wols: The answer to the question which I have put is independent of your question: " why do you need the sources?"
<wols> bullgard4: goodbye
<Blaqlight> (EE) = error (WW) == warning
<baldur> ParaDoX34690,  very new to ubuntu... but good with computers :)
<bep> charleston: your sure its a blank screensaver and not powersaving settings turning the screen off?
<wols> bullgard4: fyi, chances are sources won't help you. but have fun finding that out yourself
<CKyle22> Now... how to test if it worked.
<charleston> yes
<wols> bullgard4: as for how to find them on disk: dpkg -L
<Gnea> nickrud: :)
<charleston> i turned the power saver off
<nickrud> Gnea lean more towards screaming mostly ;)
<wols> nickrud: most times ops just ban me :P
<wols> nickrud: so I think your approach could be an improvement. dunno for whom tho
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why scim-setup segfaults on startup?
<alsaconf> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<Gnea> nickrud: now you know what i like to do when irrationality sets in ;)
<nickrud> wols then consider yourself banned for a few seconds, take a break :)
<DNihilist> forgive me to asking this again but I cant seem to understand why this wont install in the terminal http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ColorizeMe+Scripts?content=82706
<ParaDoX34690> baldur: if you open your sound preferences, under "music and movies", what's your playback set to?
<charleston> dose it have anything to do with X10
<baldur> ParaDoX34690, auto detect
<qoncept> when will pidgin update through ubuntu's update manager?
<Gnea> DNihilist: how are you trying to install it?
<greg__> /var/log. is empty
<wols> greg__: not possible
<SAM_theman> He's going to install 8.04.1 again.
<wols> greg__: /var/log/   not /var/log.
<gaelfx> qoncept: i don't know, but if you find out how to find that info, please tell me too!
<SAM_theman> He wants to try it over.
<MrPickle> halp!! my rs.local file wont boot up and I have no ability to mount my ubuntu CD because it was burned in an NTFS file system!!!!
<greg__> Sorry it has subfolders but all empty
<DNihilist> using the same commands suggested  cd Desktop/82706-ColorizeMe-0.6/clearlooks-style/
<wols> MrPickle: that makes no sense
<bastid_raZor> SAM_theman; did he look at .xsession-errors ? that will really help in determining what is going wrong.
<wols> MrPickle: it's rc.local btw
<Gnea> MrPickle: vista?
<SAM_theman> we can't
<greg__> Ok Where do I get that?
<SAM_theman> it typically locks us out
<wols> greg__: are you on the livecd or such?
<oiopuj> anyone give me a quick hand with asterisk?
<killedbyants> hi, I'm trying to get gsynaptic to work for adjusting my trackpad. I've added the SHMC command, but it's still not working. does anyone think they can help?
<greg__> No installed on PC
<wols> greg__: then there are files
<bastid_raZor> SAM_theman; boot the computer but don't login then ctrl+alt+f1 then look at .xsession-errors
<goodbyegravity> killedbyants: What kind of touchpad do you have?
<Gnea> !anyone | oiopuj
<ubottu> oiopuj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<killedbyants> oh, hey, i remember you gravity
<goodbyegravity> killedbyants: Only Synaptic drives are supposed by the synaptic driver; there is another major manufacturer.
<goodbyegravity> :)
<greg__> Ok So where do I find /var/log/
<goodbyegravity> Synaptic devices*
<alsaconf> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<SAM_theman> From that point it freezes
<oiopuj> Gnea  huh?  :)
<alsaconf> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<alsaconf> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<FloodBot1> alsaconf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> greg__: the path is /var/log...
<bastid_raZor> SAM_theman; you could install pastebinit then run the command pastebinit .xsession-errors and post the link here
<killedbyants> i'm not really sure what type it is. it's an eeepc though, and on all the eeepc forums, they say to use it
<nickrud> greg__    ls /var/log , if this is a running linux system there will be stuff there.
<gaelfx> I'm having severe issues with scim-setup, as in I can't run it at all, any ideas?
<Gnea> !ask | oiopuj
<DNihilist> Gnea: it just doesn't like that command for some reason
<ubottu> oiopuj: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leo_away> hello ubunteros
<greg__> If I type that into terminal it just tells me its a directory
<killedbyants> so it should work i think
<goodbyegravity> killedbyants: Oh, I dunno then.
<wols> greg__: of course it is
<MrPickle> wols, I burned the disc in winxp and when i try to mount it, I get an error msg saying that the file system is unsupported
<wols> greg__: ls -al /var//log  pastebin the command you type and its full output
<gilda> greg__: you have to cd /var/log
<oiopuj> Gnea  not sure what you are trying to tell me
<nickrud> greg__  copy and paste this into a terminal:   ls /var/log -l
<FreddyGonzo> DNihilist: -If by chance the scripts do not run, you may have to right click them, and select 'run as executable' in its properties.
<nickrud> greg__ do wols, it's more complete
<Gnea> oiopuj: if you can't read what ubottu is saying...
<wols> MrPickle: what cd is this? how did you burn it? iso9660 or udf?
<gilda> greg__: ya just do wols command
<goodbyegravity> Hooray for UDF </sigh>.
<Gnea> DNihilist: have you tried installing the gnome-color-chooser package?
<crdlb> goodbyegravity: the synaptics driver support Alps too
<MrPickle> wols, this is the initial Ubuntu install cd and I burned it after unpacking it
<baldur> para
<goodbyegravity> crdlb: Is there another?  I thought I'd read that it didn't support one.
<wols> MrPickle: did you burn it as image? as iso?
<goodbyegravity> crdlb: But Alps sounds familiar.  I may just be pulling that out of nowhere.
<Gnea> oiopuj: you might want to try #asterisk
<MrPickle> wols, it was an image when i dl'd it, it was burned as an unpacked collection of files
<wols> MrPickle: that was wrong. do it again
<greg__> Ok got a pile of stuff. What now?
<oiopuj> Gnea I get an error You need to be identified to join that channel  when I try and join
<oiopuj> any ideas there>?
<MrPickle> wols, it worked for the first install i did
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Hey, did you see the tip about Firestarter at the bottom there? Maybe that'll work for you.
<nickrud> greg__ that's the contents of the directory /var/log
<goodbyegravity> oiopuj: You need to register your nickname with NickServ.
<maddash> yay
<oiopuj> thx
<goodbyegravity> oiopuj: /msg NickServ !help
<Gnea> oiopuj: yes, /msg nickserv help
<gaelfx> MrPickle: you need to burn the CD directly from the .iso, iso is the "image" of the cd that needs to be burned, no need to unpack
<goodbyegravity> Or help.  :)
<Gnea> oiopuj: you need to register and identify
<greg__> Yes, thank you.
<wols> MrPickle: alternatively, look what devicefile your CDROM device is and do "file -s <device file>"
<cplx> hi can someone assist me on setting up sendmail with exchange.. all i want to do is set it up so I can go - 'mailx -s bb@domani.com' and recieve a message via my exchange server (internally)
<Gnea> oiopuj: and.. good luck :)
<nickrud> greg__ is that what you were looking for? Or something else? (No snark, just want to be sure)
<wols> cplx: why sendmail?
<blistov> My Xsession.d broke or something, and now when i login with gdm, gnome-session fails to start.
<cplx> wols; mailx then
<blistov> i can start it manually howeve.r
<cplx> whatever
<blistov> where is this configured?
<wols> nickrud: I wanted a Xorg logfile since he can only run 640 even when fglrx seems to be laded
<cplx> wols; its just to tell me when a backup job is done..
<DNihilist> Gnea, I'm going to try that first thank you
<wols> cplx: mailx is no MTA
<nickrud> wols ah, ok. That's what I get for coming in late, only half the story :)
<hsteve> how do i get sound on my computer?
<cplx> wols; so i don't need to configure anything.. just do mailx -s recipient ?
<greg__> Im trying to fid a way of changing the screen resolution from 640x480 to something useable
<Gnea> DNihilist: i'm not entirely sure if it's the same thing or not, but it has a 99% greater probability of actually installing and working right :)
<MrPickle> ok i got xserver to run again; how can i get a terminal open IN X-SERVER without the use of a mouse?
<wols> cplx: you will need to configure your MTA. but using sendmail will be worthy of a darwin award
<leo_away> hsteve: we will probably need more information to answer that
<wols> cplx: use postfix or exim
<nickrud> MrPickle alt-f2 , type  gnome-terminal (assuming gnome is running)
<wols> MrPickle: alt+f2
<cplx> wols; its just for sending me an email when a job is done.. whats the easiest and most efficient? exim or postfix?
<cplx> wols; i don't need a full fledged MTA
<wols> cplx: about the same. personal preference
<hsteve> leo_away: I have ubuntu but i  don't get any sound
<wols> cplx: dunno if the not so full fledged ones can work together with exchange
<cplx> wols; ok say I go with postfix, could you assist me on setting it up to point to my exchange box?
<leo_away> hsteve: I kinda figured you were using ubuntu and that you didn't get sound
<hsteve> :)
<leo_away> hsteve: sound card brand might be a good start
<Gnea> !sound | hsteve
<ubottu> hsteve: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hsteve> i mean k
<leo_away> hsteve: then maybe the model
<wols> cplx: just send the mail to the exchange FQDN
<cplx> wols: General type of mail configuration:
<hsteve> i have mac
<wols> hsteve: lspci -nn
<leo_away> hsteve: after you get those check the links Gnea provided you with
<cplx> wols: Internet Site, Local only ?
<cplx> Internet Site?
<wols> inet site
<cplx> ok
<error404notfound> I had a 7.10 machine, I ran apt-get upgrade and now xserver is broken... plus now when I do apt-get upgrade, it says 201 packages kept back, also when I do dist-upgrade, still some packages are kept back
<cplx> done + installed
<cplx> where is the Exchange server set?
<cplx> for relay
<nickrud> error404notfound try sudo apt-get -f install , then do another dist-upgrade
<cplx> or whatever
<wols> error404notfound: what videocard and what driver before?
<leo_away> hsteve: lspci will most likely tell you which one is your soundcard
<Gnea> error404notfound: were you trying to upgrade to 8.04.1?
<wols> cplx: nowhere. you simply send the mail to the exchange user@domain
<Gnea> !enter | cplx
<ubottu> cplx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cplx> wols; so leave the postfix config, then all i need to do is mailx -s blahblah whatever?
<eblume> I'm setting up an HP-ATI/AMD laptop for the first time and I'm having a strange audio error. The audio works just fine, but it doesn't respond to volume control. Whether I use the keyboard controls or the gnome applet, the volume stays maxxed.
<eblume> Does anyone know what that might be?
<dabbu> do i need a antivirus for my ubuntu
<wols> cplx: yes. that should be all that's needed. proper mail to the proper recipient. done
<wols> !av | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<leo_away> hsteve: but if I were you I'd check with alsamixer if the volume is all the way up and that the master channel is not mute first
<leo_away> dabbu: are you running a mail server?
<Gumby> I've compiled my own mythtv packages and mythtv-common is failing to install.  Is there a way I can see why exactly? All its telling me is "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Gnea> !sound | eblume '
<ubottu> eblume ': If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dabbu> no
<Gnea> eblume: that's weird... have you tried with alsamixer?
<dabbu> leo_away:no
<nickrud> eblume try right clicking the volume control, then preferences. Check the controlled device, should be master (some use pcm)
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting :: (nautilus:17552): WARNING **: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS in .xession-error
<wols> Gumby: use dpkg to install and paste everything
<Gumby> wols: that was using dpkg
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why scim-setup segfaults on startup?
<blistov> how do i force whatever modifies my Xsessions to reinstall and reconfigure completely?
<wols> Gumby: the pastebin the result
<leo_away> dabbu: then the answer is most likely no. The antiviruses you can get in GNU/Linux check for Windoze viruses
<Gnea> !anyone | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leo_away> dabbu: they are there to make you avoid spreading viruses to other windoze comps
<eblume> Gnea, thanks, I will try alsamixer
<gaelfx> gnea: yeah, got it, just asking for help figuring out what the problem is because I can't figure it out myself
<Gumby> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gumby> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36399/
<Gnea> gaelfx: oh, sorry. are you running it as user or root?
<eblume> nickrud, Master is selected, but I should mention there are several devices listed that look like valid sound devices
<dabbu> le0_away:ok then i dont need a virus in my case because personally i like to spread virus to windows comp
<eblume> nickrud, how do I know which sound device is actually supplying the sound?
<leo_away> dabbu: that's the spirit! :P
<gaelfx> Gnea: I've tried both, on user it segfaults, root doesn't show anything, just quits
<ra21vi> dabbu: you are stupid
<nickrud> yah. Try the alsa device first
<Gnea> !language | ra21vi
<ubottu> ra21vi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> !ot | dabu
<ubottu> dabu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cplx> wols; to test mailx.. what would I use? mailx -s subject -r recipient ?
<ra21vi> Gnea: he should say this
<dabbu> ra21vi:why
<wols> Gumby: the postinst script of mythtv-common. edit the first line and add -X at the end of the #! line
<wols> cplx: something liek that
<ra21vi> dabbu: whatevr the people use, it doesnt matter
<dabbu> ﻿leo_away:thanks
<Gumby> wols: where might I find that?
<nickrud> eblume but I'm definitely no sound expert. If I'm not able to help quickly, don't waste too much time with me ;)
<eblume> nickrud, 5 of the 6 sound devices listed have the word ALSA in them
<wols> Gumby: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<greg__> Anyone know how to change the screen resolution after install new ATI G/card
<nickrud> eblume alsa mixer device more accurately
<leo_away> dabbu: yeah, no problem. In my opinion if they keep using Win it's their problem to run an AV. But I won't say it because that's offtopic
<cplx> wols; ok.. its just sitting there.. after pressing enter
<cplx> wols; doesn't look like anything is happening
<wols> cplx: since you didn't gave a message body text
<ozpowermo> unrelated to ubunty, does anybody know how to "mute" all of these room notification messages? Is there a way to turn them off?
<eblume> nickrud, no device is called just "alsa mixer"
<eblume> nickrud, but 4 devices have the word "alsa mixer" in it
<ra21vi> dabbu: since people has freedom to choose, its just matter of preference, and awareness
<gaelfx> hey, how do I setup this irc channel for use in pidgin?
<cplx> wols; whats the last character
<wols> ozpowermo: look at "ignore" command of your irc client
<nickrud> eblume mine says SB alsa-mixer. Suprised you have that many. Try each
<cplx> wols; to finish the message, and or send?
<wols> cplx: cltr+d or so
<eblume> nickrud, thank you very much
<dabbu> ﻿ra21vi:can i ask u one thing......why Newton lets his ideas to be known to the whole world.
<leo_away> ra21vi: that's OT, I'd be interested to continue that convo in #ubuntu-offtopic, care to join me?
<nickrud> eblume one of them worked?
<eblume> Does anyone know how to discern which of several sound devices listed in the sound applet is actually supplying the observed sound?
<eblume> nickrud, no, about to test
<cplx> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Gumby> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36400/
<Sixofour> So how is ubuntu these days?
<leo_away> Sixofour: hardy :P
<nickrud> eblume it's going to depend on you hardware, the answer to your previous question
<gaelfx> how can I setup pidgin to participate in this chat channel?
<cplx> wols; postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<error404notfound> I used apt-get upgrade, and now its giving problems, how can I downgrade?
<Sixofour> do i still need 9463 lines of code to do simple stuff like..oh, listen to an mp3?
<dabbu> best game to be played on linux????????????
<bobertdos> In theory, with IP Tables'/Firestarter's assistance, one SHOULD still be able to use DHCP with an ad hoc, network, correct?
<wols> error404notfound: downgrade is not supported
<eblume> nickrud, ok, how does it depend?
<leo_away> Sixofour: mp3 support is installed the first time you try to play and mp3
<wols> bobertdos: depends how you set iptables upp
<leo_away> Sixofour: but google could have told you that
<Sixofour> ive been wanting to use ubuntu but ive had trouble every time..not with mp3, but more advanced stuff
<eblume> dabbu, that is a subjective question, depending on your personal preference. Try bzflag. Also, adding more question marks doesn't make people answer faster.
<gaelfx> error404notfound: probably have to reinstall the old version :S
<Ahadiel> !games | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nickrud> eblume each chip has a different driver. That driver is exposed in that preference, so which hardware/driver combo you have will determine what gets displayed
<gaelfx> error404notfound: do you still have the old CD you used to install?
<leo_away> dabbu: I like battle for wesnoth and openarena
<Sixofour> but i think the problem wasn't ubuntu :/
<dabbu> eblume:ok
<gaelfx> how can I setup pidgin to participate in this chat channel?
<eblume> nickrud, well what I want to know is which sound device is actually being used by the computer
<dabbu> ok
<bobertdos> wols: Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out a way for it to work, because in the wiki, the example goes entirely by static assignment.
<dabbu> leo_away:can i know something about openarena
<cplx> wols; nothing is coming through, how does Postfix/mailx know how to route mail to my exchange server.. i dont understand
<cplx> wols; without any configuration.......
<leo_away> Sixofour: are you asking about ubuntu compared to other distros or ubuntu compared to, say, windows or mac?
<gaelfx> can't someone tell me how to setup pidgin to join this channel?
<leo_away> dabbu: it is a quake clone.
<ozpowermo> Does anybody know how to turn off the notification messages (people leaving and joining the channel)?
<Sixofour> i was actually asking about how user friendly Wine is, but this is the wrong channel
<cellofellow> :( I still can't get my .asoundrc file to do anything whatsoever.
<leo_away> ozpowermo: depends on your client
<wols> cplx: your exchange server has a FQDN. it looks that up via DNS' mx record and connects to that IP on port 25 and delivers
<nickrud> eblume those are all interfaces to the device. One is going to be mike input (so you can use the volume control to alter input), another the mike that might be on your camera, etc.
<Sixofour> i need my FLStudio to run with Vsti on ubuntu
<ozpowermo> leo_away: I have pidgin...
<bobertdos> gaelfx: It should just be under Buddies->Add Chat
<nickrud> eblume so, try them. I hate the way the dialog window cuts off most of the useful text
<cplx> wols; did a 'mailq' i can see all the mail in the queue..
<leo_away> Sixofour: yeah, it is, but I can recommend you winehq.org, they have an appdb there. check it out
<dabbu> leo_away:i am new here so can i know about stuome other channel for ubun
<dabbu> ubuntu
<ePax> how do i install tk 8.5?
<wols> cplx: check syslog or mail logsa
<ozpowermo> leo_away: I tried the "ignore" command, but that doesn't seem like a valid command
<bobertdos> gaelfx: Have you configured Pidignin for this channel at all yet?
<cplx> wolss; postfix/postqueue[21755]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
<gaelfx> bobertdos: nope, I have no idea what to do
<cplx> wols; i rather it send the mail internally, not out via the MX
<gaelfx> bobertdos: totally confused about where to put what info :S
<leo_away> ozpowermo: I don't use pidgin, I was just helping you produce a better question so you can get help easier
<cplx> postfix/master[21740]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
<wols> cplx: what is the internal IP of exchange then?
<wols> cplx: duh! you already run another MTA
<cplx> wols; 10.2.10.4
<leo_away> dabbu: what kind of channel you mean?
<rrradio> can someone tell me why my sound preferences>sound tab is greyed out?
<wols> cplx: send mail to user@10.2.10.4 then?
<bobertdos> gaelfx Alrighty then ;) First, you'll want to go to Accounts->Manage
<ozpowermo> leo_away: thanks :)
<dabbu> leo_away:to get help on ubuntu and to discuss about it
<leo_away> dabbu: get help, here. discuss about it #ubuntu-offtopic
<cplx> wols; ok working now
<leo_away> ozpowermo: no problem. I use konversation, sorry.
<wols> dabbu: you are already in the channel for that
<bobertdos> gaelfx: Actually, hold on
<cplx> wols; thanks man, now last thing.. it says its from 'root' how do I change the name of the sender/alias ?
<gaelfx> bobertdos: ok, holding
<wols> cplx: change the from: header?
<cplx> wols; yes
<dabbu> wols:ok
<dev_n00b> How do I install Ubuntu 8.04 on a RAID 0 array on a Netcell based card which contains my vista install?
<wols> cplx: depends on your MUA (mailx so far)
<lopin> Hello!  I appear to be having a bit of a problem updating...
<baldur> I got windows and ubuntu installed on my computer i did install ubuntu through windows with out creating another partition... and i'm thinking of getting rid of windows all together.. do i need to reinstall or should i just allways boot to ubuntu ??
<bobertdos> gaelfx: I assume you've registered with freenode and all that already?
<gaelfx> lopin: what's the problem?
<cplx> wols; yes using mailx
<lopin> Could anyone tell me why the update repositories don't exist according to my computer?
<dabbu> ﻿ can any one tell me how to configure and use my EVDO card in ubuntu
<leo_away> baldur: you used wubi?
<wols> baldur: reinstall
<lopin> gaelfx, That's kinda it...
<gaelfx> bobertdos: I don't think so, I couldn't find a place to register because I'm a lazy idiot
<leo_away> baldur: if yes, then what wols said.
<gaelfx> lopin: you need to be more descriptive, like what do you do, what happens when you do it...
<baldur> leo_away,  i downloaded a file from the ubuntu site and extracted it then installed from there and keeping windows
<baldur> i dont know what wubi is
<wols> baldur: that is the installer you used
<leo_away> baldur: did you install __from__ windows or did you boot into the livecd?
<wols> baldur: the one that doesn't mak a partition for ubuntu
<Corkalito_> how do i get my firefox to use kppp to go online?
<kaldor> I find WUBI to be too unstable to be honest
<hsteve> Leo_away: this is what i get when i lspci -v     Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hsteve>         Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Unknown device 00a0
<hsteve>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
<hsteve>         Memory at d0700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<hsteve>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> hsteve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lopin> gaelfx, the update manager is telling me that my package list is out of date.  When I try to get a list of updates manually, they just time out...  Like they don't exist.  I've tried switching the software sources, and nothing is making these repositories reappear...
<wols> hsteve: snd-hda-intel
<baldur> leo_away,  wols , i could have choose some other type of install but i asked for this to see if it worked
<hsteve> k
<PauloRicardo> How I can install Python 2.6?
<gaelfx> lopin: are you using Ubuntu now?
<wols> baldur: since you used wubi you must reinstall ubuntu if you remove your windows
<Airwulf> hey
<lopin> gaelfx, yeppers...
<Corkalito_> probably a bad repo
<Airwulf> how can I avoid the nautilus opening when I plugin a usb hd?
<leo_away> baldur: i never used wubi, but I take it that you need to reinstall to have ubuntu as your permanent OS
<lopin> wols, there's always lvm...  Or some other way to convert...
<baldur> wols, but will it make any difference if i keep windows apart from disk space usages ?
<gaelfx> lopin: well, it sounds like something is blocking access to those servers, are you running a firewall, or could your ISP be blocking it?
<eblume> I'm still having troubles with audio. I can't mute my audio. Sound is playing back at full volume no matter what devices I select in the sound applet and mute.
<leo_away> hsteve: check the alsa site for snd-hda-intel
<bobertdos> gaelfx: Okay, first, read and do this: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<lopin> gaelfx, I would hope that the ISP isn't blocking it...  My friend using ubuntu downstairs can get his updates...
<Blaqlight> is there a fast easy way to change permissions recursively, nautilus refuses to do it.
<leo_away> Blaqlight: man chmod
<lopin> Okay..  It looks like it updated, but in about 20 minutes, it's going to tell me that the package list is 8 days old...
<Corkalito_> lopin, check which repos are giving u errors
<gaelfx> lopin: hmm, ok, hang on a sec
<Bruno_F> hello. can somebody help me setting up my wireless adapter in ubuntu?
<Corkalito_> sometimes some can stop working
<ePax> how do i install tk 8.5?
<wols> baldur: english please
<hsteve> k
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to format partition
<wols> efrem: does it exist in your ubuntu repo?
<wols> pawan: man mkfs
<lopin> Okay.  Thanks for the help guys.  I hope it worked this time...  If not, I'll be back, and we can brainstorm some more...  ^.^  Night guys!
<leo_away> lopin: gnite
<Corkalito_> ok so my question
<Corkalito_> i got one of those mobile internet thingys
<gaelfx> lopin: could you open Network Tools under Administration and try to ping the repo site you're currently using?
<lopin> Corkalito_, Netbook?
<Corkalito_> the huawei e220.
<gaelfx> lopin: oh, ok, good night
<leo_away> eblume: what are you using to mute? alsamixer?
<Corkalito_> G modem
<Corkalito_> *3G
<lopin> gaelfx, Thanks, anyway!  ^.^
<baldur> wols,  i'm gonna make this my permanent OS. do i have to reinstall ??? or can i keep it like it is or is that worse ?
<Corkalito_> i got it working on kppp but i still cant browse any pages or anything. theres no network activity
<leo_away> baldur: keeping gnu/linux on a ntfs partition doesn't make too much sense...
<leo_away> baldur: ie. not a good idea.
<lopin> baldur, we found a tool to convert the wubi install to a full install, but there were a few problems with drivers.  I recommend a full install, until they get some of the bugs worked out.
<eblume> ok, with some more testing I made some progress - apparently my sound card ignores the Master channel, and gets all its sound level info from the "Front" channel. My next question though:
<eblume> How do I make my laptop's keyboard sound controls modify the Front channel, not the Master channel?
<Corkalito_> eblume are u on laptop`?
<eblume> Yes, an HP dv5-1004nr
<Corkalito_> yeah i had the same problem but i just ignored it
<eblume> leo_away, I am using alsamixer and the sound applet
<lopin> eblume, right click on the volume manager, and set the default channel to the front channel in the properties.
<eblume> Ok - does anyone know how to actually fix it though?
<Corkalito_> even with headphones plugged in, i still get sound from the speakers
<jmichelsen> Can anyone take a sec to look at my smb.conf, its not giving access to windows users
<eblume> lopin, that works fine to fix the sound applet, but the keyboard controls still operate on the master
<leo_away> eblume: I had a similar problem. i have a subwoofer and master worked independently from lfe (the subwoofer) i use kde so I told kmix to use pcm as master.
<lopin> O.o...  Hmm...
<Corkalito_> i just put the front channel on high volume, the headphones off, and then i use the keys to adjust the master
<greg__> Hi, can anyone help me with g/card problem?
<baldur> leo_away, so i need to get a cd to do a full reinstall or is there a file i can download and do a full install from there ?
<HellMind> Anyone succeeded in installing chrootssh?
<wols> baldur: for the LAST time: reinstall
<gilda> jmichelsen: users with logins or xp based users who just wanna see it right away
<leo_away> baldur: use the cd you used to install before
<jmichelsen> gilda: hey gilda lol you always in here?
<leo_away> eblume: I believe I had to restart X to make kmix take into account the new master (pcm).
<gilda> meh on and off when i get bored
<baldur> wols,  i will reinstall
<jmichelsen> gilda: well I want a xp user to map to the smb share permanently
<baldur> wols,  dont worry
<gaelfx> aaahhh, pidginy goodness :D
<gilda> jmichelsen: does the xp user have a login - or do they wish to just have the share auto come up
<eblume> leo_away, thanks! I'll try that.
<baldur> leo_away,  i didint use a cd i downloaded a cd to my windows and opend some file there wich i installed from
<emma> If I have 21 GB of free space, how much of that could I make home partition and how much should I leave for root?
<leo_away> baldur: you did download a cd... a cd image. it was a .iso file, burn that image into a cd then boot from it
<jmichelsen> gilda: a login to the nix? they sort of do, I can map it with my login, not a secure network just home stuff, and I dont want them to have to do anything after i set it up initially
<wols> emma: ~5 GB /, some swap, rest /home
<djhash> baldur: where did u get the CD from?
<gaelfx> oh, sweet, in pidgin you can ignore people! haha, this will make this room soooo much nicer
<baldur> djhash, ubuntu.com
<leo_away> emma: it's really up to you, on my ubuntu I have 5 for root and on my debian i have 2 (the debian is a laptop and I don't need a lot of stuff)
<emma> Okay thanks. This is on a laptop also.
<leo_away> gaelfx: I thought that every client had that feature
<djhash> baldur: do what leo_away said... burn it onto a CD then boot from it..
<gilda> jmichelsen: then you may have to set 'guest' as the account for the smb shares - with blank passwd so that windows hide it from you networkin will have its free flow
<baldur> leo_away,  i have to do it like that i cant do it with out burning it to a cd and just extracting the iso to the computer and installing that way ?
<greg__> I cant change my screen resolution after installing ne ATI G/card?
<gaelfx> leo_away: not chatzilla, not that I could find anyways
<Gnea> greg__: you can't?
<leo_away> gaelfx: /ignore ?
<leo_away> baldur: negative
<gaelfx> leo_away: didn't know about that one
<DiGiTaL> Problem with my ubuntu, its at 100% processor usage, and I dont even know why.
<jmichelsen> gilda: so create a guest user on the smb nix box?
<baldur> leo_away,  aight thanks
<gaelfx> leo_away: kinda moot now though, but thanks!
<leo_away> baldur: no problem
<Gnea> gaelfx: /ignore is a basic irc command :)
<baldur> leo_away,  i will reinstall :)
<leo_away> gaelfx: ^ what Gnea said.
<gaelfx> DiGiTaL: which version are you using?
<DiGiTaL> 8.04
<greg__> I installed a new ATI 2400 pro and now i cant get better than 640x480
<Gnea> !irc > gaelfx
<leo_away> baldur: : -)
<ubottu> gaelfx, please see my private message
<djhash> baldur: it is a CD image.. you are not meant to not boot from a CD.. ur lucky ubuntu has windows installer in it to let you try out.. otherwise ur method wouldn't have worked..
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, I've never used irc before
<Gnea> gaelfx: lot of good info there
<cellofellow> are there any apps for recording audio that natively support PulseAudio? Ardour is for JACK which I don't want. Audacity can do OSS and ALSA. But what about Pulse?
<gilda> jmichelsen: in the smb config - that is if you can pull up the smb server already with the local account
<jmichelsen> gilda: I have the share set, guest ok = yes, and I can see the share in windows ie \\server but when i try to access the share I get access denied
<leo_away> gaelfx: oh, it's lots of fun! :P
<gaelfx> gnea sweet, thanks!
<monteslu> anyone have 8.04 working as an ldap client?
<wols> greg__: a long time ago I asked you to paste your Xorg.0.log
<gilda> jmichelsen: k 2 secs lemme peek at me smb config
 * leo_away likes the /me in particular, gaelfx
<baldur> djhash,  i knew that i tried burning it to a cd before and it didint work then i tried that windows installer
<gaelfx> DiGiTaL: why don't you open System Monitor and find out which process is using your cpu so much?
<Gnea> gaelfx: yeah, irc's been around since the 80's, long before IM was ever considered
<jmichelsen> gilda: great thanks, I can post mine also if need be
<gaelfx> DiGiTaL: System->Administration->System Monitor
<leo_away> baldur: don't just burn the file as a file, burn the file as an image
<greg__> Yes and I would if I knew what is was and where to find it?
<jmichelsen> gilda: may be a good idea lol i really have no clue yet
<emma> Does it make any difference if the new partition is made at the beginning or the end of the available space?
<wols> emma: no
<emma> (im making a home partition and the rest of the space will be for / )
<DiGiTaL> gaelfx: Ok I'll try it
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, you would think I would have used it by now, but nope
<baldur> leo_away,  ahh ok i will do
<gaelfx> DiGiTaL: ok, let me know what's eating it up and maybe I can help
<baldur> leo_away,  djhash , will reinstall s00n
<leo_away> baldur: and you may have to set your booting priority from your bios
<BrendanWelsh> Is there maybe a terminal command that will DIM my screen so I can put my music playlist on and go to bed but still have the screen on?
<gilda> jmichelsen: wanna pastebin yours so i can compare
<Gnea> gaelfx: many people don't know about it (and that's probably a good thing!)
<leo_away> BrendanWelsh: xset dpms force off
<baldur> leo_away,  my booting is set right i'm installing windows like 10 times a year now ... hate that crap (sorry for the languge)
<leo_away> BrendanWelsh: I was looking for it a second ago ;-)
<GaiQue^> ox
<emma> wols should i say the mount point is /home  or should i say the lable is home?
<jmichelsen> gilda:  yea 1sec
<leo_away> baldur: haha... been there, done that
<gaelfx> Gnea: oh yeah, this room is already a mess even without all those unkowns out there, could be really bad otherwise
<wols> emma: mount point and label both
<djhash> BrendanWelsh: or u can set it to a blank screensaver
<Gnea> gaelfx: that's true.
<baldur> leo_away, working on changing all my computers to linux i'm totally fed up with this windows crap...
<emma> okay so i should both set the mount point to /home and i should lable it home.
<jmichelsen> gilda: you want the whole thing or just the one share?
<emma> is that correct wols?
<DiGiTaL> gaelfx: Im actually trying to help someone else :) He said he cant go to system monitor because its taking 100% of the proesses so he's restarting
<leo_away> baldur: join the forums if you haven't yet
<Gnea> gaelfx: the difference here, is that it's very well organized. :)
<gaelfx> DiGiTaL: ok, hang on
<gilda> jmichelsen: the share to begin with
<baldur> leo_away,  i joined the ubuntu forums that where on the front page
<gaelfx> Gnea: haha, maybe :P
<jmichelsen> gilda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36404/
<leo_away> baldur: yup, the forum is a really cool place...
<gaelfx> hey, which command is it that lists processes in terminal?
<raheem> gaelfx: top
<jmichelsen> gilda: I was getting desperate trying to figure it out so there may be exesive commands there
<Gnea> gaelfx: ps
<gaelfx> Gnea: haha, thanks, you're full of useful information :D
<leo_away> gaelfx: ps is a list, top is an app that keeps running
<Gnea> gaelfx: ps axf  <-- lists it all
<Gnea> gaelfx: i do what i can ;)
<baldur> leo_away,  well thanks again i'm off to work.
<leo_away> gaelfx: you will probably need killall or kill PID after that
<gaelfx> Gnea: rock on, good times
<leo_away> baldur: no problem, have a good day
<Gnea> but, it's bedtime. hasta
<gaelfx> leo_away: those ones I remember, just too used to using system monitor to remember the term alternative
<gaelfx> Gnea: lata
<leo_away> gaelfx: try installing htop
<greg__> anyone know wher i find xorg.0.log?
<slim_> hello all, is there application for banner design ?
<gilda> jmichelsen: is the ; in front of your username in the smb conf - or just in the pastebin
<leo_away> greg__: /etc/X11/
<gaelfx> leo_away: need something that uses less resources, so ps is the way to go, thanks
<jmichelsen> gilda: its in the conf, tryn diff things, neither worked far as i could tell
<wols> gaelfx: leo_away is wrong. it's in /var/log as I told you before
<leo_away> gaelfx: ps is a cool guy, yup
<morbyte1> greg__: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leo_away> wols: gaelfx: oops, didn't see the .log :P sorry
<leo_away> gaelfx: I just assumed it was xorg.conf, my bad
<gaelfx> leo_away: no prob ;)
<greg__> Ok found xorg.0.log, now what? Thanks
<wols> pastebin it
<leo_away> greg__: open it with [enter_favorite_text_editor_name_here] (gedit, most likely)
<cellofellow> adding stuff to ~/.asoundrc does diddly-squat.
<cellofellow> What am I missing????
<greg__> done
<leo_away> greg__: like wols said, pastebin it and give us the url
<Gumby> wols: I put a -X at the end of the mythtv-common postinst script and then ran apt-get -f install  the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/36400/  Any ideas?
<greg__> what does pastebin it mean??
<gaelfx> out folks, good luck with all your ventures
<leo_away> greg__: check the topic
<Gumby> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leo_away> Gumby: thanks :)
<wols> Gumby: my bad. it's -x
<Gumby> ah, ok
<wols> it should print then each line before it executes it
<greg__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3
<Gumby> hrm, same error :(
<wols> telling you which command creates the error
<wols> greg__: full url. not just part of it
<HellMind> Anyone succeeded in installing chrootssh?
<wols> greg__: is the shell ther bash or sh or dash?
<greg__> Where do i get that?
<mathja> How could I install the patch command if I am offline?
<wols> greg__: it tells you after you apsted it
<greg__> Hey Im only learning?
<wols> mathja: apt-zip
<greg__> Im sorry I dont know.
<Gumby> greg__: you go to the pastebin, paste what you want, enter your name, then press the paste button.  the page refreshes and shows you your paste. copy the URL from the URL bar in your web broswer then paste it here
<wols> greg__: it gives you a url with about 5 numbers at the end
<greg__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36405
<Gumby> <wols> greg__: is the shell ther bash or sh or dash?   <--- was this for me wols?
<Gumby> wols: shell is bash (or at least thats what echo $SHELL tells me)
<greg__> I dont know what the "shell" is
<XuThanh> dit, me chung' may`
<leo_away> Gumby: ls -l /bin/sh
<XuThanh> leo_away dit me mày cái
<XuThanh> :D
<wols> greg__: pastebin your xorg.conf from /etc/X11/
<leo_away> Gumby: that one probably points to dash
<Gumby> yeah, its dash
<wols> Gumby: not what your shell is. what does the postinst shebang say?
<wols> Gumby: make it /bin/bash in the postinst
<leo_away> Gumby: you are using bash but if you make a script that calls #!/bin/sh instead of #!/bin/bash then your script may not work as expected. idk if that helps
<Gumby> ok, did that and I get the same result (except with /bin/bash) /bin/bash: - : invalid option
<wols> Gumby: /bin/bash -x
<Gumby> no -e as the script already has?
<pogay> there seem's to be a problem with ubuntu 8.04 and QEMU, I cannot open partitions via -hda /dev/sdc3...
<pogay> it works in 7.10 and lenny
<vald0r> Question: I have compiz enabled. But when i goto click Applications or click a minimized application it takes about 2 seconds of delay for it to show. any ideas
<Gumby> ok, there we go....
<pogay> bythe way unter lenny qemu works very good, i even could boot a grub and go to the insallation.
<greg__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36408/
<wols> greg__: it sets your mode to 640x480 explicitly there. change them to your desired res
<Gumby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36409/   I think that completed ?
<greg__> sorry! where?
<boganslaw> vald0r you have your 3d drivers installed?
<wols> greg__: in the xorg.conf
<wols> greg__: then restart X
<wols> Gumby: yes it did :)
<xyblor> Where do I change the color of the root window that appears after gdm starts?
<vald0r> Yes latest nvidia driver for my 8800 gt. Compiz is perfectly fine expect for the 2 seconds of lag on each menu pop out
<xyblor> I don't want an orange background
<greg__> where do I change it? Thanks
<wols> greg__: I just told you
<cellofellow> Well, I was able to record with both mics by opening two instances of Audacity. But that only sort-of worked, because I had to run the two instances as different users. :(
<daftman> wols: i think that's still a bit vague for him
<greg__> There are about three lines of reference to 640x480?
<boganslaw> vald0r perhaps instal the compix-config-manager and drop some options ?
<greg__> Sorry for my confusion?
<greatdane77> Good Morning Y'all. I'm having trouble getting the sound to work. It was working but now it isn't. Not sure why.
<wols> daftman: all of them?
<Gumby> greg__: read up just about that, it tells you the default resolution.  whichever part matches your default resolution is the one you should edit
<Gumby> greg__: alternately, edit them all :)
<wols> well the modeline can stay
<greatdane77> Can anyone please help me to get the sound working?
<beardbar> whats a command i can run to find all files recursivly in a directory over 10 mb?
<wols> !anyone | greatdane77
<ubottu> greatdane77: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dfgas> k, i want a media player that has a web interface plugin so i can access it on my pda? any ideas?
<leo_away> greatdane77: it would be easier if we had a sound card model and stuff like that
<greg__> What if it doesnt work? will I be able to get back into my PC
<onthefence928> what's a good linux-compatible MP3 player (similar to say, an iPod or a Zune) not necessarily designed FOR linux, but capable on running on linux
<pogay> beardbar:  find / -name works recursively
<leo_away> dfgas: media player as in video and sound or just sound? cuz amarok does that
<wols> greg__: make a backup fist
<wols> *first
<greatdane77> Leo...what does that mean?
<dfgas> leo_away, mp3s
<wols> greatdane77: it means without more info we can't and won't help you
<greg__> backup is useless once locked out?
<leo_away> dfgas: amarok, it is qt and not gtk (idk if you mind, tho)
<beardbar> pogway: anyway to limit it to return only files greater then 10mb?
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | onthefence928
<ubottu> onthefence928: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfgas> leo_away, web insterface
<greatdane77> Oh Sorry...i'm tired...i have a sound blaster audigy gamer edition
<dfgas> interface?
<leo_away> dfgas: amarok itself is qt, it does have a web interface, tho
<greg__> Thanks anyway for all your help. Ill try somewhere else.
<Jordan_U> beardbar: Yes, it's easier to list the things that find *can't* do :)
<beardbar> $ find / -size +10000k
<beardbar> that works
<leo_away> dfgas: it is a script called "web control"
<onthefence928> ActionParsnip: i wasn't asking about the format, i was asking about a portable media player like the ipod or zune
<wols> onthefence928: we're a ubuntu support channel, not a hardware channel
<wols> ipod and zune are pyhsical things which don't run ubuntu
<greatdane77> I can't get the sound to work. I have a sound blaster audigy gamer edition. Please help.
<Gumby> onthefence928: you'll probably want to use amarok in place of a itune like program. your best best for what you want to know is to search hardware supported by amarok
<greatdane77> Leo..can u help me please?
<Rat409> greatdane77: afaik its snot supported yet,check alsa.org
<greatdane77> afaik?
<Gumby> as far as I know
<Rat409> as far as i know
<greatdane77> oh
<Yuji1> rdesktop 127.0.0.1:0  > ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<Yuji1> Why?
<Rat409> if its the newest
<beardbar> i hit ctrl z and it says my find command is stopped, do i need to kill off that process?
<greatdane77> so what do i do to get it to work? is there a way?
<onthefence928> ok i'll look elsewhere
<leo_away> greatdane77: I have an audigy 2 and it work out of the box for me (TM)
<Yuji1> vino-preferences, view enabled.
<greatdane77> leo...well maybe that's why they made an audigy 2 then...the first one sucked
<greatdane77> so is there a way to make it work
<greatdane77> ?
<Jordan_U> beardbar: find / -iname <search term> -size +10M
<leo_away> greatdane77: I wish I could help you but I know as much about the problem as you do...
<wols> leo_away: what alsa modules are loaded?
<greatdane77> does anyone know about sound and sound blaster audigy?
<Jordan_U> beardbar: Yes, ctrl+z only backgrounds a process ( you can bring it back with "fg" ), ctrl+c kills a program
<leo_away> leo_away: what's a good aproach on grepping lsmod so it only shows those modules?
<leo_away> wols: what's a good aproach on grepping lsmod so it only shows those modules?
<wols> lsmod |grep snd
<Rat409> greatdane77: apologies,it was XiFi i was thinking
<greatdane77> i checked out alsa-project.org and it says the sound blaster audigy is supported..now what to do?
<Rat409> lspci or lsusb | grep -i audio
<Rat409> see what exact chip
<greatdane77> rat? u saying i should type that?
<leo_away> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36413/ that's the lsmod | grep snd ... this is the lspci (just in case): http://paste.ubuntu.com/36414/
<greatdane77> in a terminal?
<Rat409> yes is it pci or usb bus?
<dev_n00b> Woot!  Ubuntu installed on RAID0 with WUBI!
<leo_away> wols: some of the snd stuff belongs to the tv tunner...
<Rat409> what is it with these weird pm's lately
<greatdane77> pci
<dev_n00b> I just got a freaky PM
 * leo_away wonders the same, Rat409
<Rat409> so lspci |grep Audio
<greatdane77> k the output was 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<tremby> suspend and resume are working on my laptop. i wanted to added an extra script to run when resuming. i've added a script just like the others, given it execute permissions, but it isn't running on resume. since i'm just testing, all it's doing is touch /home/tremby/Desktop/"test-`date`" # it's definitely not running though. any ideas why?
<greatdane77> so it's not even seeing the creative sound card?
<leo_away> greatdane77: that's your onboard card... try lspci | grep Audigy
<Rat409> greatdane77: let me google abit
<Rat409> greatdane77: you may need to disable onboard in bios
<leo_away> tremby: did you restart acpid?
<Bogaurd> I've got something in /etc/crontab, which is supposed to run every minute... it's not running at all though. Crond is running, and the script runs fine when I call it by hand, any ideas?
<leo_away> Bogaurd: is it a script or an X app?
<tremby> leo_away: yup. still doesn't run
<greatdane77> k output is 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Bogaurd> leo_away: a script
<Rat409> greatdane77: k
<greatdane77> umm i thought on board was disabled...sound works when i boot in vista
<leo_away> try calling bash and making bash call the script
<leo_away> Bogaurd: try calling bash and making bash call the script
<Bogaurd> leo_away: good idea, 2 secs
<leo_away> Bogaurd: we had a thread about that in the argentine loco :P
<Bogaurd> leo_away, reckon setting SHELL=/bin/bash in the crontab would be enough?
<tremby> leo_away: i just tried adding a similar touch line to resume.sh, and that isn't running either :\
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 97 joiners get free voice!
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 85 joiners get free voice!
<yeonhoo> hi
<yeonhoo> is there any real-time service to olimpic game?
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 22 joiners get free voice!
<leo_away> tremby: /etc/acpi/resume.sh ?
<yeonhoo> is there any real-time service of olimpic game?
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 75 joiners get free voice!
<greatdane77> any ideas guys?
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 89 joiners get free voice!
<th0r> !ops please kill the floodbot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 20 joiners get free voice!
<Rat409> greatdane77: this explains a bit  http://www.texnolyze.us/index.php?page=./pages/Linux Howtos/AudigySetupAlsa.inc
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 67 joiners get free voice!
<tremby> leo_away: that's the one
<leo_away> Bogaurd: not sure, i bet the best way to find out is trying it. i used konsole -e when i run into that problem but i was told bash works as well
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 100 joiners get free voice!
<th0r> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<CoolKidLester242> R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome wid a party like atmospeer? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today. 1st 4 joiners get free voice!
<tremby> leo_away: just tried adding a script to start.d too -- no luck
<tremby> this is very strange
<leo_away> tremby: i just added a line to my lid.sh script on my lenny and it works perfectly, how odd
<Bogaurd> leo_away: just tried setting the shell,. that didnt work. do you mean to try something like /bin/bash /path/to/script?
<tremby> i'll try lid...
<tremby> did you restart acpid?
<leo_away> tremby: yup /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<greatdane77> k rat gonna read that for a bit
<leo_away> Bogaurd: lemme look for the thread to refresh my mind
<use1> how do i disable cd-rom from ubuntu ?
<Bogaurd> leo_away: thanks :-)
<tremby> leo_away: i have been too, just wondering if i had to keep doing it every time i try something new though :)
<ectospasm> anyone here have experience with udev and bluetooth adapters?  My adapter doesn't get recognized as such on boot, but roughly 24hrs later it starts working, and I can't figure out why.
<leo_away> tremby: affirmative
<leo_away> tremby: in that way the new changes take effect
<l3d> is crossover kinda like wine?
<th0r> use1, you can remove the cdrom entry from fstab
<tremby> leo_away: added a touch to lid.sh. the light goes off so /something/ is happening, but the touch doesn't happen
<use1> th0r:how ?
<ParaDoX34690> can someone suggest a good ftp server that might be similiar to FileZilla server?
<leo_away> tremby: are you adding it in the correct part of the script?
<leo_away> tremby: or just throwing it there somewhere?
<tremby> leo_away: ok i moved it to the top of lid.sh and it fired
<th0r> use1, edit the file /etc/fstab and remove the appropriate line, but if you have to ask how you probably shouldn't be messing with that file
<tremby> so lid.sh is happening... why not resume.sh...?
<leo_away> tremby: yeah, you gotta put it in between the correct if/fi
<leo_away> tremby: i never changed my resume.sh cuz i didn't need to, i assume it works in the same way
<use1> thor:so do i just delete this line "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0" ?
<tremby> leo_away: just moved my line to the top of resume.sh, trying again...
<Rat409> greatdane77: so modprobe -i emu10k1 (thats your kernel module apparently) or lsmod |grep -i snd to see if loaded
<tremby> leo_away: nothing.
<leo_away> Bogaurd: this was the original idea: export DISPLAY=:0 &&  gnome-terminal --command="sh /path/to/script"
<th0r> use1, it would probably be smarter to just comment it out.
<leo_away> Bogaurd: then someone suggested using bash instead of gnome-terminal
<Bogaurd> leo_away: this box doesnt have a GUI...
<Bogaurd> hmm
<leo_away> Bogaurd: exactly how the thread developed ;-)
<leo_away> Bogaurd: change gnome-terminal --command for /bin/bash i guess
<th0r> use1, once you comment out that line, when you boot the machine the cdrom won't be available unless someone manually mounts it
<use1> th0r:what does comment out line mean ?
<Bogaurd> leo_away: hrmm. odd. is the thread publically viewable?
<leo_away> use1: add # to the beginning of the line
<leo_away> Bogaurd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858560&highlight=cron (it's spanish)
<pawan> hi
<use1> thank you guys going to try it if am back then it soome thing is wrong...
<Bogaurd> leo_away: haha. that ruins it for me then :P
<nedwell> With Ubuntu 8.04,
<Bodsda> Bogaurd, you can use babbelfish to translate web pages
<Bodsda> babelfish*
<Bogaurd> yeah, thanks Bodsda :)
<leo_away> Bogaurd: export DISPLAY=:0 && bash /path/to/script
<Bodsda> Bogaurd, your welcome
<leo_away> Bogaurd: that worked for me, but I do have X
<nedwell> With Ubuntu 8.04, I installed Kubuntu to be able to try out both desktops, but deleted Kubuntu and am back to using Ubuntu.  My only issue is that the Kubuntu logo is displayed during boot up.  It's just a cosmetic issue, but I'd rather it say Ubuntu like it used to.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!
<greatdane77> rat k...did that...can i paste the output here?
<Bogaurd> leo_away, I'll try it in a moment. cheers.
<aslan> hello, I have tne intel 4965 wireless card in my laptop.. and I can't get 802.11n to work
<leo_away> Bogaurd: yup, no problem
<aslan> I installed the kernel package from the proposed repo
<aslan> but still no luck... anyone got this working?
<pawan> what is ubuntu
<tremby> leo_away: i'm gonna try rebooting -- this should really be working
<greatdane77> I'm wondering...it says via as my card when i ran the alsa mixer...it should say audigy...how do i change that?
<leo_away> tremby: let me know what happens then, I'm puzzled
<leo_away> greatdane77: did you disable your onboard sound card from bios?
<Blaqlight> pawalls, its something you wash your laundry with, they claim No More Wrinkles! but I don't know.
<Blaqlight> pawan, I mean.
<greatdane77> i think so when i got the computer
<leo_away> pawan: you mean the OS or the word?
<pawan> os
<greatdane77> rat?
<leo_away> pawan: GNU/Linux distribution based on Debian
<pawan> ok
<leo_away> pawan: i don't know if that's enough help (or if you are asking for real :P)
<pawan> for real man
<leo_away> pawan: haha, ok
<tremby> leo_away: the test trace i put in the start
<tremby> oops
<leo_away> tremby: what happened?
<tremby> leo_away: the test trace i put in the start.d directory fired when i rebooted, but when suspending and resuming none of my other traces fired
<tremby> oh here's a thought... 2 secs
<leo_away> tremby: i never tried suspending or resuming on my laptop... i have a feeling it won't work (i have an ati card)
<greatdane77> k ummm would the sound work in vista if i hadn't disabled the on board in the bios?
<viz88> I'm having some trouble with my network. I don't have internet once booted into Ubuntu, but on top of that, my router looses signal as well. Can anyone help me with this? How can booting in make me lose my router?
<leo_away> pawan: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<tremby> leo_away: nope... i thought maybe suspending through the Gnome shutdown menu might be different from the hotkey on my laptop. no dice.
<dinar> hello
<dinar> why virtualbox installation have asked about vmware licenses?
<leo_away> tremby: you can make it different...
<greatdane77> rat...did u wanna see the output of that command?
<Bodsda> dinar, because theres a free and corporate versions
<mouseclone> advertisement: just wanted to inform you all of a GDM theme I just uploaded to gnome-look.org.  Just in case you all would like to know. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=86928
<leo_away> tremby: you can make the hotkey call one thing and the shutdown menu call smth different. i did it once on kde
<Bodsda> mouseclone, inform people elsewhere please
<tremby> leo_away: nah, i don't want that. it was just a possible explanation for these scripts not running. the actual suspending and resuming is working fine -- it's just not running the normal scripts for some reason
<leo_away> mouseclone: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<Rat409> greatdane77: isit loaded,i'm finding conflicting info emu10k1,emu10k2 or CA0108 .check here for exact driver http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<dinar> virtualbox is vmware's software?
<leo_away> dinar: affirmative
<greatdane77> i'm not sure if it's loaded...how do i tell...?
<leo_away> tremby: weird script is weird... i don't know what to tell you
<Bodsda> !pm | mouseclone
<ubottu> mouseclone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tremby> leo_away: i've just found another resume.d in /etc/apm -- what's this...?
<Burky> what video player can i download that will play mpgs?
<robbietwothumbs> how do i find out the ip adress of someone who tried to ddos me?
<Bodsda> Burky, totem can play mpegs (its installed by default)
<dinar> isn't it sun's software?
<Bodsda> robbietwothumbs, /whois nick
<leo_away> tremby: advanced power manager... mmhh... maybe that's what you are using? idk, I'm not at ubuntu atm so idk what's the default behaviour
<joejoecircusboy> robbietwothumbs: His IP is 127.23.56.124
<robbietwothumbs> huh?
<Bodsda> robbietwothumbs, do you mean a ddos through irc?
<Rat409> greatdane77: it looks like its loaded try running alsaconfig
<viz89> Sorry if anyone was answering my question, I dc'd again >.>
<dinar> leo_away, why you have said "affirmative"? it means "yes". isn't "virtual box" "sun"'s?
<ubuntu> help
<tremby> leo_away: grr no dice, that didn't fire either
<leo_away> dinar: yes as in "it is a vmware app"
<robbietwothumbs> i dunno i wasnt on irc but i was using firefox and a warning  came up about excess traffic
<Bodsda> !helpme | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<leo_away> dinar: it is sun's, though... so that's affirmative as well
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<Bodsda> robbietwothumbs, dont worry bout it, this is not the place to ask about ddos'ing anyway
<Bodsda> pawan, remove them from ~/Desktop
<dukebody> Hello, I'm trying to install Pound, a load balancer, but I get that error:
<dukebody> http://rafb.net/p/Bn3QcZ19.html
<dinar> is there "free" {full virtualisation software}?
<_UnReaL_> привет убунтийцам
<leo_away> dinar: virtualbox has two versions of it
<dukebody> Doing /etc/init.d/pound start returns nothing: no OK msgs, no error msgs. /usr/sbin/pound neither return anything, but the proccess don't start since I can't find it in the proccesses list.
<joejoecircusboy> dinar: What do you mean by 'free', and 'full virtualization' ?
<Flannel> !ru | _UnReaL_
<ubottu> _UnReaL_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bodsda> dinar, virtual box is free
<pawan> hide volume
<dinar> full {virtualisation software}
<Bodsda> dinar, yes!
<dinar> why it asks about vmware licences then?
<Flannel> dinar: vmware isn't virtual box
<Bodsda> dinar, just install it from ubuntu's repos
<KuriKai> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<viz89> Well, i'm booted back into windows so internet should be fine. I can't figure out why, whenever I boot into ubuntu, my router loses connection. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<dinar> i have downloaded vmware package files
<Bogaurd> hmm. anything I place in /etc/crontab isnt being run by the looks of things... where do I start to resolve this?
<KuriKai> Does anyone know how to autoload a module
<dinar> then have installed virtual box
<dinar> "virtualbox-ose"
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: loses connection with what?
<Bodsda> dinar, thats the open source edition
<pawan> hello
<nedwell> After installing (and even after removing) kubuntu from ubuntu, the kubuntu boot screen still appears.  How do I change this back to the ubuntu boot screen?
<dinar> and it asks about vmware licences on installation, doesn't it?
<leo_away> pawan: hello again
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Put simply, the green light isn't solid anymore. Which.. doesn't make sense to me, since even if I don't have the dfrivers for my ubuntu drive, why does my entire network lose connection?
<Bodsda> !splash | nedwell
<ubottu> nedwell: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nedwell> thanks!
<dinar> then i tried to install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-server and it also asked that
<Bodsda> nedwell, no problem, theres a bunch of info on the wiki aswell
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: which connection? A router by nature, has at least two connection...
<Bodsda> dinar, you need the    virtualbox-ose-modules-x.x.xx-xx    specific for your kernel
<viz89> heh, sorry. the connection to the modem.
<joejoecircusboy> dinar: That doesn't make any sense... VMware is a competing company.. Which would VirtualBox require you purchase a license from a competitor?
<viz89> The hardware is perfectly fine, i'm sure of it. I've never had this problem when booting in or out of windows.
<leo_away> viz89: the connection from the moded to the router would work regardless of the OS
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: DLS modem?
 * Bodsda hides from Flannel 
<viz89> Which is why i'm confused. It's not just my PC that doesn't have a connection. Once in ubuntu, my entire network is out.
<viz89> DLS?
<Dudekiller> hay i made my hard drive disappear on me on accident and the forms that i looked up arnt giving me the answer
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: *DSL
<viz89> Cable
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, define 'disappear'
<Dudekiller> i cant find it anywhere on my system
<Ayabara> is there a way I can 'regenerate' my xorg.conf to what it would have looked like on a fresh install?
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, it physically exists?
<Dudekiller> up
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: So, when your PC is booted into Windows, router connects to modem.. What about when the PC is complete turned off, does the router still connect to the modem?
<Bodsda> Ayabara, delete it then reboot, at grub choose recovery mode, then choose 'xfix'
<Dudekiller> it shows up under sudo blkid
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: correct
<Dudekiller> but that is it
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, what about   sudo fdisk -l ?
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: both parts?
<dinar> i select virtualbox-ose in synaptic for reinstallation then "apply" and it says : to be installed: vmware-server
<Ayabara> Bodsda: thanks
<Bodsda> Ayabara, your welcome
<nedwell> Bodsda: I didn't describe well enough...  The kubuntu screen shows during boot (the progress bar loading) prior to getting to the login prompt.  Do you know how I can change that back?  Thanks!
<robbietwoshoes> what a good program to monitor internet traffic coming into ur pc?
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: yes. cable modem => router => my pc, and wirelessly to two others.
<Bodsda> !usplash | nedwell
<ubottu> nedwell: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dudekiller> yea its there
<Bodsda> robbietwoshoes, wireshark
<nedwell> bodsda: Thanks again!
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, ok, what do you want to do with it (please use my name in your messages)
<`Immortal`> hi guys....
<Bodsda> hi
<dinar> version is not compatible with my computer's processor and it uses vmware?
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: No no, I'm asking if the router works fine (i.e. connects to the modem) why your PC is turned off?
<`Immortal`> i need help regarding booting into Fedora
<Dudekiller> sorry bodsda i want to be able to mount it again it has all my music and fix it files on it
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: *when your PC
<`Immortal`> I am able to boot into Ubuntu & XP
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Sorry. Yes, it works perfectly fine at all times.
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, what is the location?     /dev/????
<RoshanK> tera|byte, try start x
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: But as soon as you boot Ubuntu, it stops working....  that is odd
<Dudekiller> bodsda /dev/sdb1
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, #fedora
<`Immortal`> anybody who can help?
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Yep. For the life of me, I can't figure it out.
<dinar> hello
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, do you have a folder ready to mount it to?
<`Immortal`> Bodsda,  my primary OS is Ubuntu
<Flannel> `Immortal`: You
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, none the less this is a fedora problem no?
<Flannel> `Immortal`: best to just state the issue, instead of asking for someone
<Dudekiller> im new to linux im not sure what that means bodsda
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: How do you get it working again? (Reboot into Windows, reboot the router, or reboot the modem?)
<dinar> Bodsda, version is not compatible with my computer's processor and it uses vmware?
<Dudekiller> what would the normal file be bodsda
<leo_away> `Immortal`: sounds like a grub problem
<`Immortal`> yeah
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, ok, im gonna give you a command and you need to copy and paste it (run it in the terminal)           sudo mkdir /media/my_drive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/my_drive
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: After a reboot, the router regains connection. (a few seconds into the boot process)
<`Immortal`> i think its something in the menu.lst leo_away
<leo_away> !grub | `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, can you state the whole problem please
<`Immortal`> when i chose fedora from the list it says ' Bad file or directory type'
<Bodsda> dinar, i dont know much about virtualization, please ask the channel
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, have you checked the boot line?
<Dudekiller> ok i ran it it didnt give me an error bodsda where would the drive be?
<greg__> I just installed a new ATI 2400 Pro G/card now cant get better than 640x480. Any help appreciated.
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, the hard drive is now mounted at    /media/my_drive
<`Immortal`> boot line?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, please pastebin your menu.lst
<Flannel> `Immortal`: pastebin your menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<`Immortal`> k
<Bodsda> !paste > `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`, please see my private message
<Dudekiller> thanks found it
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: hmmmm... very odd.    After it stops working, if you shut the machine off and leave it off, will it start working again (I'm trying to determine if Windows is repairing the error, or if Ubuntu is making it persist)
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, your welcome
<`Immortal`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36432/
<`Immortal`> there u go
<Flannel> `Immortal`: that's not your full menu.lst, is it?
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: I'm on a laptop right now with my PC next to me. I'll boot into Ubuntu and see if it regains a connection after a complete shutdown.
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, also the output of      sudo fdisk -l    and     sudo blkid
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: I'll lose connection here, but i'll be back a few minutes later, max.
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: k
<`Immortal`> It is the full list
<Flannel> `Immortal`: please paste the file in its entirety
<`Immortal`> the path is /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, yes
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, that file you uploaded is not complete
<Ayabara> is there an up-to.date guide on how o install the latest ati-driver on Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, sudo apt0get install pastebinit && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit         maybe easier
<Bodsda> 0=-
<Bodsda> with pastebinit, do you have to cat the file or can you just say /path/to/file.txt | pastebinit ?
<robotic> Quick question - does anyone else have problems installing NetBeans from the Hardy Repository?
<Flannel> Bodsda: You have to cat the file, pastebinit takes stuff on stdin
<`Immortal`> k i've issued the command
<Bodsda> Flannel, cheers
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, my command? you corrected the mistake in it yes?
<vnix> how to solve the "operation not support by backend" thanks
<Bodsda> vnix, by elaborating
<`Immortal`> http://pastebin.com/f33805a2e
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Odd, it seems to be frozen. Alt f1 isn't doing anything. (my mouse isn't working either T.T) let's see..
<robotic> for some reason, dependency complaints start popping up when I do sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, you used pastebinit for that did you?
<`Immortal`> yes
<`Immortal`> damn power-cut
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, it looks to me as that file is borked, its half the size it should be
<Flannel> robotic: Which dependencies in particular?
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: You can't shutdown?
<`Immortal`> I have to shut-down cause my UPS baterry is low
<Flannel> `Immortal`: Alright, don't upgrade your Ubuntu kernel until you fix that file.
<Bodsda> !pm | vnix
<ubottu> vnix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bodsda> kk `Immortal`
<robotic> Flannel: " Depends: libnb-apisupport1-java but it is not going to be installed"
<vnix> sorry
<Blaqlight> `Immortal`, apparently your UPS isn't so :P
<`Immortal`> i'm brb when power is up. Hope u guys can help me out later
<robotic> Flannel: Two other ones, too
<`Immortal`> thanks for all the help
<Bodsda> np
<Flannel> robotic: Alright, pastebin the output you get, that'll be easiest.
<vnix> I want to rename my drive
<Bodsda> vnix, in nautilus, you cant iirc
<Flannel> robotic: Have you updated your cache recently? (sudo apt-get update)
<vnix> I am sorry Bodsda this is my first time using Linux Ubuntu and first time joining this channel
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: I forced a restart. For some reason, it wasn't losing connection. (possibly because whatever is shutting the router off was never initialized?)
<vnix> so I don't get what u mean
<robotic> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d181a4279
<robotic> Flannel: yep, doesn't resolve the problem
<Bodsda> vnix, i dont think its possible to change the name of your hard drive -- welcome to #ubuntu
<robotic> Flannel: Moreover, installing those packages independently doesn't work; they all depend on each other too
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: sounds reasonable
<CKyle22> Is there any way I can run VMware fullscreen on one workspace and switch to another?
<Bodsda> robotic, have you tried downloading the deb from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<vnix> Bodsda, I see but how about other drive? I have another unuse partition.
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Wow, it
<Bodsda> CKyle22, i dont think so, iirc vmware isolates the keyboard and mouse, if you can detatch them then yes
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: It's frozen again. This is ridiculous
<Flannel> robotic: try to install those three in particular (apt-get install package1 package2 package3)
<Bodsda> vnix, no, i dont think you can name them
<Flannel> robotic: We're trying to get a better error message (why theyre not going to be installed)
<CKyle22> Bosada: Ah I see, then no.
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: try unplugging the network cable
<robotic> Bodsda: no, haven't tried that yet; prefer to use apt-get if I can...
<robotic> Flannel: OK, let me try that
<Bodsda> robotic, yeah, understandably
<Dudekiller> i have a problem with my grafics i have dual screen ati and ive got everything set up but the sudo horiztal reverse (i know thats not the code) comes up with bash cammand not found and the task bar and login screens on the wrong side
<kaiwen> Dudekiller you'll have to work with xrandr
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Nothing :\
<kaiwen> Dudekiller I have some links that might help you on your way.
<robotic> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d7f8773ec
<kaiwen> actually Dudekiller
<Dudekiller> kaiwen just to let u know i have everything set up but its just backwords
<kaiwen> Dudekiller have you tried urandr?
<Neil3> viz89, is your nick a reference to the popular viz magazine by any chance? :)
<vnix> Alright then. What about this. After I have pullout my pendrive, the KINGSTON still can bee seen under COMPUTER
<Flannel> robotic: Add those packages to the list
<Bodsda> robotic, check man apt-get to see if you can force an install on one of the dependencies
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: Damn... sounds like you have several layers of problems within problems to sort out
<viz89> neil3: Sorry, nope :p
<Neil3> aww
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: You
<kaiwen> Dudekiller urandr may help you put them on teh rights sides, usually you can just drag the task bar to the other window.
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: darn laptop keys
<kaiwen> Dudekiller are you using kde or gnome?
<Dudekiller> i used envyng kaiwen
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: You're telling me. And this is a fresh install, too!
<Dudekiller> im not sure kaiwen
<kaiwen> Dudekiller, really, is it orange or blue?
<Dudekiller> orange
<kaiwen> gnome
<Bodsda> gnome
<kaiwen> hmm.. so you are saying that... the login screen is on the wrong side?
<Dudekiller> yea
<kaiwen> meaning, wrong screen that you don't want.
<Dudekiller> yea
<kaiwen> what command did you use, or what did you do to configure this?
<Dudekiller> its on the left side including my task bar
<robotic> Flannel, Bodsda: OK, here goes
<Dudekiller> envyng mostly
<kaiwen> Dudekiller, you dont' really have a task bar when you are on the login screen.
<Dudekiller> and a big desktop guid
<Dudekiller> in the ubuntu form
<kaiwen> I see...
<nathangrubb> yes
<robotic> Flannel, Bodsda: http://pastebin.com/d10cea369
<Bodsda> !envyng | Dudekiller
<ubottu> Dudekiller: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<kaiwen> basically what is happening is that the command is "left" instead of "right" or something like that.
<Archess> hi all, someone know how i can launch a script via cron plz
<robotic> Flannel: this may be more informative?
<Dudekiller> no when i login the applications place and system are on the left
<kaiwen> it works with xrandr,
<Flannel> robotic: thats exactly what we needed
<Dudekiller> ok
<Flannel> robotic: You have hardy-proposed enabled, don't you
<kaiwen> ok, install urandr Dudekiller
<kaiwen> !urandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urandr
<Bodsda> !info urandr
<ubottu> Package urandr does not exist in hardy
<Dudekiller> ill google it do i need to uninstall the envyng stuff kaiwen
<Bodsda> Dudekiller, not really
<Dudekiller> cool
<kaiwen> Dudekiller it's created by the same guy that made envy, not you dont' need to install it, basically it configures which screen is which
<Dudekiller> ok
<robotic> flannel: how can I check?
<Dudekiller> good thanks man
<kaiwen> Dudekiller, like left screen or right screen, etc.
<kaiwen> np
<kaiwen> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Flannel> robotic: pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<viz89> joejoecircusboy: Well, thank you very much for all your help, it's appreciated. I think it's time I found some linux buddies irl who I can force to come over here >.<
<kaiwen> tiem to hit the hay
<kaiwen> night guys
<firbfs> Anyone having issues with hardy and virtualbox?
<Bodsda> night kaiwen
<Bodsda> !anyone | firbfs
<ubottu> firbfs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joejoecircusboy> viz89: np, good luck with it :)
<viz89> later.
<firbfs> Ok, I am having issues with virtualbox and hardy, anyone know how to install
<firbfs> Installation through synaptic doesnt work
<Bodsda> firbfs, yes it does -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<robotic> Flannel: OK, just a sec
<SkunX> part
<robotic> flannel: http://pastebin.com/d647b198b
<firbfs> Thanks Bodska, I already installed through synaptic and I no longer have audio through host os
<firbfs> Any ideas?
<chmac> Anyone know how to make the system "beep" quieter? It deafens me when I'm listening to music on my headphones.
<DIFH-iceroot> the new vbox OSE kernel modules are broken
<CorbinFox> i just checked my battery status and it is showing that my battery has only 15% capacity.  i am getting pretty much the same battery life as i had when i first got the laptop 1.5 years ago, maybe a little less.  is this an error on ubuntu's part or is my battery really that sucky?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, i downloaded a start button for gnome, how do I apply it as my menu icon?
<Bodsda> CorbinFox, ubuntu error
<robotic> chmac: do you get two volume sliders if you double-click on the volume control in Gnome?
<Flannel> robotic: Alright, you'll want to add universe for hardy-updates and hardy-security.
<firbfs> Any idea how to get audio back?  I cant seem to find any succesful ways
<und3rgr0undz3r0> firbfs, have you tried rebooting?
<CorbinFox> Bodsda: i remmeber that a while ago it said i had like 18% capacity tho.  whats up with that?
<robotic> chmac: one of them adjusts system volume, the other adjusts regular volume, at least for me
<Flannel> robotic: the easiest way to do that is to add " universe" to lines 5, 6, 27, 28
<robotic> chmac: otherwise you may try alsa-utils
<chmac> robotic: 4 :) Master, PCM, CD, Microphone
<Bodsda> CorbinFox, i think this is a confirmed bug lemme check
<Flannel> robotic: and, for the time being, comment out your last line too (wicd), just so we can be sure that's not causing issues.
<CorbinFox> sweet, thanks
<firbfs> yeah, it changed resolution and disabled audio, I reconfigred X11 conf and video is back to normal but I cant get audio
<chmac> robotic: I don't think the system beep is on it's own channel in alsa is it?
<robotic> chmac:  No, but after I installed the alsa utils I believe I was able to get system volume on a distinct channel, labeled PCM-2
<und3rgr0undz3r0> firbfs, have you tried rebooting?
<Bodsda> CorbinFox, is this your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/67180
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, i downloaded a start button for gnome, how do I apply it as my menu icon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67180 in gnome-power-manager "Battery life incorrect (dup-of: 66094)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66094 in gnome-power-manager "Wrong battery levels (remaining_time)" [Medium,Fix released]
<leo_away> chmac: I know how to disable it (if that's an option for you)
<chmac> robotic: Ok, interesting, I'll try that
<robotic> Flannel: trying...
<chmac> leo_away: I'd prefer to have it, but how do you disable it? Might lead me to a solution...
<chmac> I wonder if it's a file that's being played, maybe I could replace the file with a softer sound...
<HAL_9001> Could some tell me if ubuntu installers uses MIB or MB for partions  I'm new to this don't know?
<Cyber_Stalker> hello every body, wondering if there is a tut on installing lamp with all the latest components?
<Flannel> HAL_9001: It uses MB == 1 000 000 Bytes
<Bodsda> !lamp | Cyber_Stalker
<ubottu> Cyber_Stalker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<leo_away> chmac: no, my way just disables it. I blacklist the pcspkr
<Schmackels> Hello! Does anyone have any experience with a "too many packets in the video buffer" error in mplayer under the 32bit version of ubuntu 8.04.1? If so, please help! :) TIA
<chmac> leo_away: Ok
<chmac> leo_away: I'm on a laptop, not sure if it's the same...
<robotic> chmac: You ought to see if you can adjust the overall system volume IMHO; you'll get much better results than just hacking the system beep b/c other programs often play at system volume rather than local vol
<leo_away> chmac: I'm on a laptop too
<CorbinFox> Bodsda: no, the battery life indicator isnt the problem (tho it isn't really accurate either).  when i go into the details for the batter, where it shows the manufacturer is and model number and stuff, it says it has 15% capacity.  it says it has a maximum of 88Wh, but it currently only fills to 14.5Wh
<chmac> robotic: Ok, so you reckon if I install alsautils I should be able to do that?
<leo_away> chmac: I know in KDE you can change the system beep volume from kcontrol, I'm not sure about gnome
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, i downloaded a start button for gnome, how do I apply it as my menu icon?
<Bodsda> CorbinFox, sorry, cant really help much im afraid, im a desktop user, dont own a lappy
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, start button???
<chmac> Ok, I'll try looking into that further, thanks robotic, leo_away
<chmac> I asked the question right as I was starting a site migration, so best get back to that and come back to this a little later :)
<robotic> chmac: you might need a few other alsa-related items from the repos
<leo_away> chmac_away: no problem
<robotic> flannel, bodsda: hooray!  problem solved
<und3rgr0undz3r0> bodsda, yeah its like main menu, but its a start button for gnome, i just wanna make it say START instead of the ubuntu circle
<robotic> flannel, bodsda: thanks for your patience and help!
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, are you using a custom folder icons or the default human ones?
<Bodsda> robotic, your welcome
<CorbinFox> well, the lappy is 1.5 years old.  i'll be getting a new dell in a few months so i guess it isn't going to be that big a deal anyway
<robotic> flannel, bodsda: now to see if NetBeans really is better than Eclipse
<neil_d> I have two scanners attached, when I run xsane as a user I get only 1 showing up, when I run xsane as root, I get both, how do I fix this ?
<CorbinFox> just a curious quirk that was bugging me
<und3rgr0undz3r0> bodsda, custom, im using ubuntu satanic
<piotr_> someones knows how to fix music applet in myspace under firefox?
<Cyber_Stalker> how do you search the repos for packages? for example sudo apt-search mysql ???
<Flannel> Cyber_Stalker: apt-cache search mysql
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, ok, navigate to ~/.icons/       there should be a folder there called scalable apps?
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks Flannel
<neil_d> Cyber_Stalker: it is doable in synaptic also.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, no, just awn-theme and Buff-Deuce
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, and firefox-document.png
<bullgard4> What is the function of the many Kconfig files?
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, in a terminal type                locate start-here | grep -i human
<`Immortal`> Power back on...
<und3rgr0undz3r0> locate start-here | grep -i human
<`Immortal`> Bodsda,  here is the URL http://pastebin.com/ffc25f5d
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, /usr/share/icons/Human/22x22/places/start-here.png
<und3rgr0undz3r0> /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places/start-here.png
<und3rgr0undz3r0> /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places/start-here.png
<und3rgr0undz3r0> /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places/start-here.svg
<FloodBot1> und3rgr0undz3r0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, what was the name of the icon theme your using?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, also the output of    sudo fdisk -l        and         sudo blkid
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, inhuman
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, inhuman?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, yeah, inhuman is the theme name
<`Immortal`> fdisk pastebin : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36436/
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, wheres the folder then? run             locate start-here | grep -i inhuman
<nonlocal> I am inexperienced with virtual machines, but is it possible to boot an existing windows xp installation under ubuntu from the harddrive of an incapacitated machine?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> bodsda, no response
<nonlocal> (rather than installing a fresh xp)
<`Immortal`> blkid  : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36438/
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, try    locate inhuman
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, nothin
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, then thats not the name of your icon theme
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, i think youve got a few things wrong in this file, gimme a min
<`Immortal`> k
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, you have 3 OS's yes?
<`Immortal`> yup
<`Immortal`> other 2 boot fine
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, is ubuntu on    /dev/sda6 or /dev/sda7   ?
<Archess> how can i launch a script with cron ? when i wrote : "*/2    *    *    *    *    echo "Seb le cretin">>log.log" it's ok, no problem but when i write : "20     8-20/1     *     *     *    /home/seb/script.sh" nothing happen...
<`Immortal`> Bodsda,  dev/sda7
<leo_away> Archess: if your spanish is good try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858560&highlight=cron
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, thats very odd, ubuntu shouldnt boot at all
 * `Immortal` is confused even more
<leo_away> Archess: i'm leaving but we just talked about this a while ago (try googling today's logs)
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, basically fedora thinks its / is on an ntfs partitin therefore it wont boot
<Bodsda> partition*
<`Immortal`> k
<`Immortal`> any work around?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, yes, but i dont understand it -- you shouldnt be able to boot any os
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Bodsda, if i changed my theme back to normal, then could i use a different launcher icon?
<`Immortal`> because the menu.lst points to the wrong partition for Ubuntu too?
<Archess> leo_away, my spanish is bad like my english (i'm french).... but i'm going to see the forum
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, when grub loads move to the fedora line and press 'e'     then move to the 'root' line and press 'e'   change from whatever it is to (hd0, 6) then hit esc and press 'b'    if that doesnt work try changing to (hd0, 7) instead
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, yes
<leo_away> Archess: figured you were french because of "seb le cretin"... if you still need help ping me, I'll be back in 10 min or so and i can translate that to french real quick
<`Immortal`> I tried that
<`Immortal`> it doesn't work
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, your menu.lst doesnt point to the corrct partitions for any of your hdd's
<und3rgr0undz3r0> bodsda do i just change the start here icon?
<`Immortal`> i get this error " Bad file or Dir type"
<Bodsda> und3rgr0undz3r0, yes
<Archess> leo_away, ok thanks
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, this is what the error means -- This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, but im out of suggestions im afraid
<`Immortal`> the funny thing is when i re-installed grub with root as (hd0,5) Fedora works but Ubuntu doesn't :/
<nobody_901> irc://irc.efnet.net/
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, it shouldnt, (hd0, 5) is an ntfs swap partition
<`Immortal`> but i tried it
<`Immortal`> using sudo grub
<`Immortal`> after reading around on the forums
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, all i can say is it shouldnt work
<`Immortal`> when i type sudo grub followerd by find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<`Immortal`> i get (hd0,5) : (hd0,6)
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, that'l only help to find ubuntu's root
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, oh, it finds fedoras aswell
<`Immortal`> yes
<sajab> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<Cyber_Stalker> bleh ive just installed apache, and when i open "127.0.0.1"
<sajab> am new here
<`Immortal`> but when i change it to hd0,5 in root while booting i get the error
<leo_away> sajab: welcome
<Bodsda> welcome to #ubuntu sajab
<`Immortal`> so i'm confused
<Cyber_Stalker> i get nothing in my browser but if i open "/var/www/index.html" i get "it works"
<Cyber_Stalker> any ideas?
<sajab> thanks
<leo_away> Archess: how did that go?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, fedora install sounds borked
<sajab> whts its like in here
<jAguAr`> Cyber_Stalker, what is in ur /var/www/index.html file?
<`Immortal`> Also when i installed Fedora it doesn't detect Ubuntu
<`Immortal`> only XP
<bullgard4> What is the function of the many Kconfig files?
<Cyber_Stalker> jAguAr` "It works!!!!"
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, i think you should consult #fedora
<`Immortal`> k
<`Immortal`> thanks for the help anyways
<jAguAr`> Cyber_Stalker, no html code?
<Cyber_Stalker> sec.
<Bodsda> sorry i couldnt be of much help `Immortal`
<`Immortal`> no problem
<`Immortal`> u tried all u could
<Bodsda> ;~)
<`Immortal`> thanks for your patience with a novice
<Bodsda> no probs `Immortal`
<jAguAr`> `Immortal`, what's the problem?
<Cyber_Stalker> jAguAr` <html><body><h1> It Works!!! </h1></body></html>
<`Immortal`> inability to boot into Fedora
<`Immortal`> jAguAr`,
<manolis> Immortal i have the same problem
<Bodsda> Cyber_Stalker, so you have a html file that should print IT WORKS and your confused as to why it prints IT WORKS ??
<`Immortal`> so is it a compatibilty issue?
<manolis> my laptop stcks in sbin installer when i boot fedora
<`Immortal`> i tried OpenSuse 11 a while back & it worked fine withUbuntu
<Bodsda> sorry but fedora talk is !ot
<Cyber_Stalker> Bodsda no. sadly mistaken you are. in the source of index.html it contains that HTML which should output "It works" when visiting localhost or 127.0.0.1 but when i open said link.. there is no "It works" therefore it doesnt work and im trying to figure out what i did wrong
<jAguAr`> `Immortal`, i'm not too familiar with fedora, sorry :/
<manolis> sorry
<`Immortal`> np
<`Immortal`> i'll try at the fedora channel
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: is the daemon running?
<`Immortal`> thanks again
<Bodsda> Cyber_Stalker, oh, that makes more sense , i dunno
<`Immortal`> Only problem . No one in there!
<`Immortal`> :/
<`Immortal`> oops
<`Immortal`> wrong spelling lol
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away im not 100% sure i will double check now but i have stopped and started and restarted aswell but let me take another looko
<FloodBot1> `Immortal`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabbu> can any one help me to configure my BSNL EVDO card to connec to internet
<jAguAr`> Cyber_Stalker, isn't 127.0.0.1 the low loopback network?
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, theres over 300 people there :-)
<`Immortal`> yeah i typed feodra :P
<Cyber_Stalker> jAguAr` and you are saying that 127.0.0.1 wont get to the site? are you sure you want to make such a statement?
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<manolis> anyone know the release date of mint stable edition???
<jAguAr`> Cyber_Stalker, well, i'm just curious if you can go to like google.com, then in the address bar, type in your /var/www/index.html and see if it prints it from there?
<leo_away> jAguAr`: that's pointless
<Flannel> manolis: Mint is not Ubuntu, please ask the mint people.
<Cyber_Stalker> jAguAr` it does
<manolis> ok  sorry
<Flannel> !mintsupport | manolis
<ubottu> manolis: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<leo_away> jAguAr`: he wants to test apache not his browser
<dabbu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36448/plain/
<Cyber_Stalker> jAguAr` i told you already manually opening the file outputs what is expected
<jAguAr`> leo_away, oh, sorry
<Cyber_Stalker> but typing 127.0.0.1 or localhost into my browser goes to a blank page
<Cyber_Stalker> no "It works"
<manolis> ok but i respect mint work
<bad_image> Hello, I had apache2-mpm-worker installed using apt-get, but I didn't realize that when I recently compiled Apache2 from source codes. Now I need to apt-get upgrade, but it wants to update apache2-mpm-worker, which is no longer installed. How can I remove apache2-mpm-worker from the list of installed packages, without touching my compiled apache2 ?
<bad_image>  I guess I need to know which file stores the list of installed packages, and delete apache2-mpm-worker by hand from it.
<Cyber_Stalker> so now if apache has just been installed and didnt seem to have any issues why isnt it loading my web page
<Flannel> bad_image: your compiled apache should be in /usr/local/ and not in /usr/
<Cyber_Stalker> *will reboot ubuntu*
<dabbu> any one help me to configure mozilla in ubuntu..
<tyeconno> hello room
<pawan> hi
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: weird apache is weird
<bad_image> Flannel, I compiled with --prefix=/usr
<leo_away> tyeconno: greetings
<dabbu> when i click on address bar it does not select all
<bad_image> Flannel, I always compile with --prefix=/usr, to avoid multiple versions installed.
<Flannel> bad_image: Well, that was stupid.  I'm not sure you can.
<zk> while configuring Firestarter for Internet Sharing it is normal that eth0 and eth1 to be set to Roaming Mode Enabled?
<tyeconno> greeting just thought id check out ubantu before i properly boot it
<Flannel> bad_image: Always put self-compiled stuff in /usr/local, to keep it separate from package management stuff (which is all in /usr)
<bad_image> Flannel, That was smart, Debian is stupid, since it's quite hard to find the goddamn file which stores the list I need to edit now.
<dabbu> Flannel:i am having some problem wih mozilla
<leo_away> tyeconno: your first gnu/linux?
<tritium> bad_image: watch the language, please
<king> i couldn't use fcitx in firefox after I update it from 7.10 to 8.04,what's wrong
<bad_image> Flannel, I've never had collision of libs since I started to compile with --prefix=/usr
<dabbu> Flannel:when i click on address bar it does not select all characters
<Bodsda> dabbu, press ctrl+l
<kcman1> can anyone help me please i have virtual box installed and it supposed to have usb support but it gives me a proxy error, and the virtual machine will not capture any attached usb device, help me please
<`Immortal`> Bodsda,  so Labels can be changed & UUID's can't be user changed?
<Flannel> `Immortal`: they can be
<Bodsda> `Immortal`, uuid is the partitions label
<tyeconno> yeah and must say im impressed with it
<dabbu> Bodsda:that is ok but in search box also it does not select all characters
<bad_image> Flannel, Thanks for your suggestions, and please excuse my language, I need to calm down, Okay? I'll be back in about 5 minutes.
<Bodsda> dabbu, press ctrl+k
<dabbu> Bodsda:tanks buddy its working
<Magez>  l
<Bodsda> dabbu, a triple click also works
<jAguAr`> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<dabbu> Bodsda:any other shortcut for mozilla
<greg__> Just installed new Video card ATI 2400 Pro now cant get any more than 640x480. Have latest restricted ati driver installed. any help appreciated
<Bodsda> dabbu, those are the only ones i know of
<dabbu> Bodsda:triple click is what i was doing..but its takes time
<leemajors> what command can i use to view all the machines connected to my network?
<Cyber_Stalker> restarting ubuntu seemed to have no effect on the borked apache install
<jAguAr`> i'm having trouble with dcc send & recieve in xchat. please help
<slim_> hi, firefox always close almost of time when deal with flash
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: is apache set on port 80 as default? i don't remember
<lenna> Hi, any good file browsers recommended ?
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away its apache and its like thee most popular httpD so umm yea :D
<lenna> hi, could anybody recommend any good file browsers in Ubuntu?
<manolis> the default
<tritium> lenna: nautilus is the standard in gnome
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: so? maybe it's set on another port as default as a security measure
<jAguAr`> lenna, i use dolphin in kde
<leemajors> lenna: nautiluus?
<leo_away> lenna: I use konqueror in kde
<Flannel> bad_image: /var/lib/dpkg/ has status in it, change that line to "Status: purge ok not-installed" and that might do it.  Your other alternative is to just pin that package to that version, so it won't be upgraded.
<vnix> how let Ubuntu run RMVB movie?
<manolis> nautilous is the most stable
<kahn> Question: I know how to stretch icons, like desktop icons, but how do I make all desktop icons smaller by default ???
<leemajors> ﻿what command can i use to view all the machines connected to my network?
<xnv> leemajors: It's not that simple
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away im fairly confident it all just works usually
<leemajors> ok, problem is i have a freenas machine installed, but it connects with dhcp so everytime i restart it gets assigned a new ip address. without plugging in a monitor each time, how could i find out what ip it has been assigned?
<leo_away> leemajors: can you ssh?
<dabbu> i am not able to view all the windows computer in LAN in network places but i am able to browse them by writing their IPs manually like smb://192.168.0.15
<tritium> leemajors: have you considered assigning it a static IP?
<leemajors> tritium: i tried, but it wouldn't work
<leemajors> leo_away: to a degree :)
<kahn> icon size anyone ??
<unop> kahn, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/desktop-icon-size-in-gnome-configurable-381182/
<kahn> cheers mate !!
<xnv> leemajors: If you can't ask the device itself what it's IP is and you can't ask whatever device that is assigning its IP what the IP is, you can try a IP scan if you know what range it should be in.
<tritium> leemajors: I'm not familiar with freenas, but I'm sure it can be done
<leo_away> leemajors: can you ifconfig once you ssh?
<leemajors> leo_away: yep, sure
<leo_away> leemajors: actually, how do ssh without the ip? lol
<kcman1> can anyone help me with virtual box?
<unop> leemajors, how do you connect to the NAS .. samba?
<leemajors> leo_away: lol i thought you were leading me through a command sequence :)
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to view all the windows computer in LAN in network places but i am able to browse them by writing their IPs manually like smb://192.168.0.15
<leemajors> unop: to configure, via a web browser
<leo_away> leemajors: no, sorry. i thought that would work but i realize it would be like the chicken and the egg
<gaelfx> does anyone here know a good Majiang program? (I don't mean solitaire)
<unop> leemajors, no, to access content stored on it.
<leemajors> unop: yep, smb
<Zoiks> anyone here know why every program except mythtv will play sound?
<unop> leemajors,  smbtree at a terminal should list the device then
<leemajors> unop: ah, but i just deleted the share as i was reconfiguring
<unop> leemajors, that shouldn't affect smbtree listing the device itself
<gaelfx> anyone play majiang?
<leemajors> unop: nope, not listed
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to view all the windows computer in LAN in network places but i am able to browse them by writing their IPs manually like smb://192.168.0.15
<kcman1> can anyone tell me what a VERR file is and were i might find it
<unop> leemajors, smbtree -b  maybe?
<`Immortal`> later folks
<leemajors> unop: no, just listing the smb shares i have connected to my machine here
<hosk> hey i need serious help, i tried to install xen-desktop and it messed up my system, my video drivers and monitor wouldn't get auto detected, i tried to uninstall it and my system is STILL messed up, does anybody have any ideas to help me, i still have the old kernel in my grub so i feel like that means i haven't uninstalled the kernel or headers or something
<Kosta> People of the world. You deceive! World mass media conduct propagation of a false information. Russia DID NOT ATTACK Georgia! 07.08.2008 at 22:00 Georgia has attacked South Ossetia. At 3:30 08.08.2008 tanks of the Georgian armies have entered into city Tskhinvali. Artillery bombardment all the day long proceeded, fights with use of tanks and heavy combat material, both against ossetic armies, and against peace inhabitants were
<Kosta>  conducted. 1400 civil people already were lost. The Russian peacemakers have arrived to South Ossetia in the evening 08.08.2008 for settlement of the conflict and prompting of the world in republic and protection of the Russian citizens living on territory of South Ossetia. Georgia has attacked South Ossetia on eve of Olympiad, it is top of cruelty and cynicism. Proofs and video-materials look on : http://www.1tvrus.com/ , ht
<Kosta> tp://www.1tv.ru/owa/win/ort6_main.main , http://www.rian.ru/ , http://www.vesti.ru/news , http://news.ntv.ru/ , http://www.ren-tv.com/ , http://www.newsru.com/ .We shall tell is not present to WAR!!!
<FloodBot1> Kosta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bad_image> Flannel, THX, that helped, but I found the file before I read your message, and I deleted apache2-mpm-worker lines from  I tweaked /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hosk> hey i need serious help, i tried to install xen-desktop and it messed up my system, my video drivers and monitor wouldn't get auto detected, i tried to uninstall it and my system is STILL messed up, does anybody have any ideas to help me, i still have the old kernel in my grub so i feel like that means i haven't uninstalled the kernel or headers or something
<fro5tbyt3> hello does anybody happen to know if there is an application out there to help me pick hex colors for html
<bad_image> * from /var/lib/dpkg/status // clipboard =)
<steez> Hi all
<kcman1> can anyone even see me saying something?!?!?!?
<Flannel> !hi | kcman1
<ubottu> kcman1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fro5tbyt3> i see you
<georginavarela> hello can someone tell me whats the Linux Scripting in Bash? i cant found anything on google
<steez> 	kcman1 hi
<ikonia> hosk: try booting from your old kernel
<XuThanh> hi all
<unop> leemajors, does the device have a name (netbios name) ?
<hosk> ikonia, that's the only way i can get the internet to work, and i did that, i don't know if i should try booting from an even earlier kernel?
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: kcoloredit or kcolorchoser (both kde apps, tho)
<kcman1> hey guys i know this is not the virtual box room but when i asked my question in there the room stoped and didnt move for over 30 min
<wannaknow> LVM-Question: How many % of the hard disk should be reserved for snapshots?
<leemajors> unop: it did, yes
<ikonia> hosk: no - boot from the kernel you used before you install xen-desktop, what happens
<unop> leemajors, did? does it have one currently?
<ikonia> kcman1: it's a slow moving room
<chmac> Ok, found out how to change the system bell settings. `xset b 30 500` works for me. :)
<ikonia> kcman1: if you are patient in that room you'll get answers
<chmac> Anyone know how to make that permanent? In ~/.rc.local or something?
<chmac> I can't remember the name of the file... :(
<fro5tbyt3> leo_away:hmm some kde apps work on gmome
<hosk> ikonia, i'm in my xfce session, but my fonts are way messed up and my nvidia drivers aren't recognized and my monitor isn't recognized
<kcman1> ikonia i did not know that
<unop> chmac, no,  ~/.bashrc
<leemajors> unop: i'm not sure, i changed something then restarted, then it had its ip reassigned so i can't check
<ikonia> hosk: and thats in your old kernel ?
<chmac> unop: Sweet, thanks :)
<fro5tbyt3> i think ill give them a try thank you very much
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: all of them work but you'll need qt
<ogzy> is there any way to wake the computer from sleep mode automatically without pressing power button, like running a cron job at the background?
<steez> I have an "emergency" question
<hosk> ikonia, yes it's the generic one before my Xen kernel
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: no problem
<damo22> how do i adjust the brightness of my LCD display on my laptop
<ikonia> hosk: what video card do you have
<fro5tbyt3> leo_away: QT?
<kcman1> does anyone in here have an idea as to what or how i can get a verr file on my host machine so i can capture usb's with virtual box?
<steez> about ntfs partitions and .Trash-xxxx dir ... ~_~
<ikonia> kcman1: ask in the virtual box channel
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: kde libraries.
<unop> leemajors, so you usually connect to it by ip address not name?
<fro5tbyt3> ok thank you
<damo22> how do i adjust the brightness of my LCD display on my laptop?
<kcman1> ikonia thanks
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: if you are short on ram loading gnome libraries and kde libraries might be an issue
<leemajors> unop: no, normally by name
<hosk> ikonia, nvidia geforce 5500 that i'm making envyNG update right now
<ikonia> hosk: no no no
<ikonia> hosk: that could be the problem
<leemajors> unop: but i don't know if it still *has* the name i gave it and don't know how to check :)
<ikonia> hosk: before you install xen did you use envy ?
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: and installing 50mb of libraries for an app might not be appealing to you... other than that go for it
<hosk> ikonia, no, i don't think so
<fro5tbyt3> haha
<unop> leemajors, try scanning your network with this.  nmap -sP  192.168.0.0/24
<gaelfx> does anyone here play majiang? (not solitaire)
<fro5tbyt3> leo_away: i have gnome installed on top on kubuntu with gdm as the default display manager
<manju> Hi All.
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: there is an app called gcolor2 in the repos
<lenna> hi
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: oh, ok
<unop> leemajors, using your network there instead of 192.168.0.0/24
<manju> Is there any cross compiler Guru here?
<leemajors> unop: cool, just getting nmap, will get back to you
<ikonia> hosk: the reason I ask is that non-ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers are very fussy with the kernel, the xen kernel updates could be the problem with any extenral drivers
<fro5tbyt3> leo_away: your the bomb diggety... can i say bomb in here without gettin raided
<ikonia> hosk: for a 5500 you should not need to use envy - the nvidia-glx package should work fine
<leo_away> fro5tbyt3: security! :P
<eyp511> anybody can help me on how to play youtube on LTS 8.04.
<ikonia> linux_manju: what's the problem ?
<fro5tbyt3> :P
<ari_stress> good afternoon all :)
<leo_away> eyp51: install swfdec
<ikonia> eyp511: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<linux_manju> ikonia: Can someone point me to build a toolchain for MIPS/MIPSel...
<lenna> i have split 7z zip files: f.7z.001 f.7z.002, how to unzip both the file with the command 7z?
<leo_away> eyp511: if you hate freedom do what ikonia said
<linux_manju> Would appreciate if someone points me to a good howto
<lenna> i have splitted 7z zip files: f.7z.001 f.7z.002, how to unzip both the file with the command 7z?
<georginavarela> hi.. does some know that is... Linux Scripting in Bash? i cant found anything in google
<what_nick_> hey people
<hosk> ikonia, okay i'll reverse that, i tried editing my xorg so that I could get higher res on my monitor like before xen
<lenna> anybody help me?
<ikonia> linux_manju: I'm not aware that there is one
<what_nick_> i am doing ubuntu diskless over NFS
<ikonia> linux_manju: you'd have to build you own I think
<leemajors> unop: hmm well iit scanned, found 4 ip addresses, but none of them seem to be the freenas
<what_nick_> and I have got NFS server but an empty NFS path
<lenna> i have splitted 7z zip files: f.7z.001 f.7z.002, how to unzip both the file with the command 7z?  I used the command: 7z e f.7z.*, but it doesnt work
<linux_manju> ikonia: Ah.. I tried that.. GCC and binutils ..etc are installed..
<unop> !repeat | lenna
<ubottu> lenna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<achadwick> georginavarela: google "bourne shell scripting" - bash is the "bourne again" shell.
<ikonia> linux_manju: you'll need a lot more than that installed
<eyp511> no other drivers required except to install package flashplugin-nonfree?
<leo_away> lenna: man 7zr
<linux_manju> ikonia: :(
<what_nick_> do a for loop
<Cyber_Sleeping> does any one have any idea why "sudo apt-get install apache2" wont install apache correctly? it appears as if the package is installed but when i try get to http://127.0.0.1/ or http://localhost/ i dont get the "it works" page to show that apache has been succesfully installed
<ikonia> eyp511: thats it
<tritium> georginavarela: install and read the docs in the "abs-guide" package
<linux_manju> ikonia: Any FAQ/Howto doc.. which lets me do that..
<gene-r> hi, does anyone knows how to erase command history in the console? like commands i write
<what_nick_> for a in ls (*.7z.*);do ..;done
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: is apache running
<leo_away> eyp511: no, unless you are on a 64bits environment
<ikonia> linux_manju: not really an FAQ/howto type of topic
<ikonia> linux_manju: quite complex and requires a certain level of understanding
<linux_manju> ikonia: I tried http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/HOWTO/MIPS-HOWTO-9.html ...
<what_nick_> er anyone for netboot and nfs rootpath
<Blaqlight> lol its funny, there is 0 bytes used of 0 bytes available on my ipod, and there are 14 directories. obviously more than 0 bytes.
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia yes as far as i know. i have rebooted my buntu machine, ive stoped and restarted the apache deamon ive tried forcing a conf reload all to no avail
<linux_manju> ikonia: All the steps are done .. But how do I cross compile .. I dont know..
<lenna> i have splitted 7z zip files: f.7z.001 f.7z.002, how to unzip both the file with the command 7z?  I used the command: 7z e f.7z.*, but it doesnt work
<unop> what_nick_, eh?  for i in *7z*; do ..; done
<tritium> lenna: quit repeating
<linux_manju> ikonia: I have downloaded boa sources for cross compilation
<georginavarela> TRITIUM where can i read the abs-guide? where it is?
<ikonia> linux_manju: thats not even meant for an ubuntu host
<hosk> brb
<lenna> could anybody help me?
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: what ip address is apache listening on
<tritium> georginavarela: you first install it, then it's on your system
<linux_manju> ikonia: Yes.. But thats been built from source...
<ikonia> linux_manju: it doesnt matter
<unop> lenna, perhaps this?   for i in *7z*; do 7z e $i; done
<georginavarela> TRITIUM DOES IT WORK WITH MAC?
<unop> !caps | georginavarela
<ubottu> georginavarela: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<what_nick_> er $(ls *.7z.*)
<what_nick_> :P
<lenna> ok.
<unop> what_nick_, bad use of ls
<tritium> georginavarela: please stay on topic.  This is a channel for ubuntu support, not Mac.
<steez> back sorry
<what_nick_> you can use find ..
<georginavarela> BUT I HAVE A LINUX HOMEWORK I NEED HELP
<georginavarela> PLEASE
<unop> !caps | georginavarela
<ubottu> georginavarela: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> georginavarela: please stop using caps
<eyp511> how do I install downloaded program with extension *. gz
<what_nick_> haha
<steez> if anyone has suppressed a directory on a ntfs partition under nautilus ?
<leo_away> lenna: i told you man 7zr
<what_nick_> tar xzf *.gz
<what_nick_> then make;make install
<steez> (oups my english is f**cked up today)
<Scorp_> Guys, I'm unable to setup JRE on my system... Unloaded the package and even used ln -s to link it to the plugins... What could be wrong ???
<tritium> steez: don't use foul language
<linux_manju> ikonia: Lets say. If I have helloworld.c and cross compile it.. How do I say which GCC to use?
<steez> sorry, i thought *** would be okay :)
<linux_manju> ikonia: Sorry I know its basic.. but sorry
<Corkalito_> im back again
<what_nick_> usually there are symlinked copies of gcc for platforms
<Corkalito_> i still need an answer about kppp
<linux_manju> ikonia: My corss compiler prefix=/opt/cross
<wannaknow> LVM-Question: How many % of the hard disk should be reserved for snapshots?
<what_nick_> any reason for a blank nfsroot during network boot
<OldFarter> I have a ubuntu computer where the desktop looks out of focus.... can i fix this easy?
<steez> nautilus is supposed to move files to .Trash directory, but there is no such dir on my ntfs partition ..
<linux_manju> wannaknow: Depends.. 10 to 13 %
<ikonia> linux_manju: this is not lessons in building software
<gene-r> is there a way i can erase the history in my console like command i use?
<linux_manju> wannaknow: 30 For alot of file writes
<Corkalito_> steez i think its hidden in linux
<unop> linux_manju, http://linux.bytesex.org/cross-compiler.html, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Cross_Compile -
<vi390> hej, is there a programm to convert Quicktime Movies to other Formats (divX etc...)
<tritium> steez: don't use ntfs for a home partition
<ikonia> linux_manju: you dont sound like your at a point where you'll understand cross-compiling
<what_nick_> :)
<steez> i did "ls -la" as root on the ntfs partition , there is no .Trash
<ikonia> linux_manju: there are some basic docs on http://www.tldp.org which explains compiling as a basic introduction, you should be able to move on from there
<ikonia> steez: trash in in your home dir
<Corkalito_> so does anyone know how to work kppp?
<linux_manju> ikonia: Yes. Never done a cross compiling before .. and to be honest.. Programming is not my forte...
<ikonia> !trash > steez
<ubottu> steez, please see my private message
<steez> oh, so the .Trash is only for the home partition
<wannaknow> @linux_manju: cheers ;-)
<linux_manju> ikonia: I want to build an environment so that My deleloper can cross compile
<steez> thanks a lot !
<ikonia> linux_manju: then honestly - cross-compiling will be a tough hill to clime at the moment
<what_nick_> lets try try this boot again and get the message .. brb
<linux_manju> unop: Thanks.. will try that
<ikonia> linux_manju: let your developer cross-compile
<linux_manju> ikonia: That will take the fun away from me..
<Corkalito_> HELLOO??
<leo_away> Corkalito_: if you don't get help here on kppp you can try #kubuntu
<ikonia> linux_manju: you'll be trying for months
<leo_away> Corkalito_: and please don't shout
<Corkalito_> thanks
<Corkalito_> sorry
<Corkalito_> i been here 3 days now
<linux_manju> ikonia: Sorry.. to sound rude.. But Irrespective of you/this channel helps me or not.. I will try and Cross compile :)
<Corkalito_> nobody even answers
<linux_manju> ikonia: Wont giveup
<ikonia> linux_manju: thats great, off you go then. Good luck
<leo_away> linux_manju: that's the spirit!
<linux_manju> ikonia: Thanks .. that was encouraging
<linux_manju> leo_away: :) thanks
<steez> oh too bad ..
<leo_away> linux_manju: :)
<|freddy_|> i wonder if theres a good version of ubuntu for PPC
<hosk> is there a way to downgrade my system to stock 8.04.1?
<ikonia> |freddy_|: there is a PPC community pot
<ikonia> port
<tritium> |freddy_|: yes, it's just no longer supported
<hosk> through apt-get
<leo_away> |freddy_|: there used to be official releases for ppc, i think there is a community port now
<steez> no .trash under home too
<|freddy_|> :(
<|freddy_|> dang
<ikonia> !trash | steez
<ubottu> steez: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<|freddy_|> thanks man
<unop> steez, ubottu sent you a link earlier ,,
<vi390> How Can I convert .mov Files to any other Format. Which programm can I use ?
<ikonia> vi390: mencoder
<leo_away> |freddy_|: you can always try debian
<unop> vi390, ffmpeg
<gaelfx> what's the term command to extract .tar.gz file? is it just gzip?
<vi390> ok thanks
<ikonia> gaelfx: tar zxvf $file
<steez> yeah, thanks, i saw it, i've checked and there is no such dir
<leo_away> gaelfx: man tar ;)
<gaelfx> ikonia: thanks
<tritium> !ppc > |freddy_|
<ubottu> |freddy_|, please see my private message
<unop> steez, you got the case wrong
<gaelfx> leo_away: haha, you just wanted to say man tar. didn't you? dirty....
<tebo> hi
<leemajors> unop: alas, it must not h ave properly connected
<|freddy_|> thanks tritium
<tritium> |freddy_|: no worries.  Good luck.
<leo_away> gaelfx: lol
<steez> unop, i've walked through the wall dir tree as a root , i've seen nothing
<unop> leemajors, hmm, can it be rebooted?
<leo_away> gaelfx: ask me how to unzip
<unop> steez,  ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/
<leemajors> unop: yeah, going to have to get the monitor and keyboard out and do some diagnostics.
<tebo> why my ubuntu graphic boot go to text after mount root file system? first line of text boot is preparing file required to boot.
<gaelfx> leo_away: oh no he didn't!
<leo_away> gaelfx: rofl
<|freddy_|> I have to say....it was so hard for me to migrate to linux, since i'm a full time web designer, and addicted to dreamweaver, but i found this bluefish application and i mixed it with a bit of kompozer...and thats when i realized how bad dreamweaver is....how harmful it can get to use that program to do all the webdesigning.....all that trash code it throws in the webpage....
<|freddy_|> i couldnt believe how less i knew about html
<dusty_>  Hey guys I am running a copy of ubuntu 8.04 server, base install, i have install iptables yet it doesn't log to syslog, what could be stopping this ? i have kern.* /var/log/firewall - restarted syslogd, generated iptables traffic, but nothing gets written to the log ?
<leo_away> |freddy_|: welcome to the real world
<leemajors> |freddy_|: it only throws trash in the code if you use the design view all the time -- you should code by hand anyway!
<unop> leemajors, well, while you're at this .. you should setup proper name resolution on your machine so it can discover the device
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia i have tried restarting it multiple times and then tried to access the site again and still it isnt working
<Cyber_Sleeping> any suggestiions? how can apache come out of the repo's borked?
<leemajors> unop: will do, thanks for your help
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: I didn't say restart
<|freddy_|> but now i'm a happy person...I found my way with bluefish and a bit of help of kompozer...which is seriously buggy but it can help with the preview addiction
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: I asked what ip address it was listening on
<|freddy_|> leemajors: i know i know, thats why i told myself that i had to learn how to code etc etc
<Cyber_Sleeping> oh sorry ikonia i may have missed that *ping time outs*
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: apache has not come out of the repo borked
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: what address are you pinging
<|freddy_|> and here i am...two months later...and i can say i know html/php
<reenignEesreveR> sorry for a bit unrelated basic question: I have generated RSA keys for SSH. If someone gets hold of my .ppk which contains private key, is everything compromised or does the other person still needs passphrase?
<|freddy_|> just because of linux
<|freddy_|> :D
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ping is nothing to do with apache - so if ping is failing apache is not borked - your setup is borked
<leo_away> |freddy_|: try aptana
<ikonia> !offtopic | |freddy_|
<ubottu> |freddy_|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<steez>  ls -l /home/steez/.local/share/
<steez> ls: cannot access /home/steez/.local/share/Trash: No such file or directory
<steez> (I typed it as a root user too , and there is simply no directory in .local/share)
<tebo> help me please?
<tebo> help me please?
<tebo> why my ubuntu graphic boot go to text after mount root file system? first line of text boot is preparing file required to boot.
<FloodBot1> tebo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> !enter | steez
<ubottu> steez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: what are you trying to ping
<steez> sorry
<|freddy_|> ikonia...ookkk
<ikonia> |freddy_|: thanks
<gaelfx> woot! found a majiang program :D
<|freddy_|> leo_away: youll tell me about aptana in the other room
<|freddy_|> :D
<|freddy_|> please
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia nothing i said ping time outs
<Cyber_Sleeping> i missed what you said due to being disconnected by a ping time out
<dusty_>  Hey guys I am running a copy of ubuntu 8.04 server, base install, i have install iptables yet it doesn't log to syslog, what could be stopping this ? i have kern.* /var/log/firewall - restarted syslogd, generated iptables traffic, but nothing gets written to the log ?
<dusty_> anyone ?
<unop> dusty_, iptables does not usually log anything unless you specify what to log with your iptables commands
<pengwen_> Im trying to install the sun java sdk in ubuntu 8.04
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia how do i find out what ip its binding too?
<Cyber_Sleeping> 127.0.0.1, localhost and 192.168.1.12 doesnt work
<dusty_> unop, i know thatt dude, I have rules with -j LOG --log-level 7 on them
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ahhh
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ok - please do "sudo apachectl configtest"
<Ashen_> Hi all
<tyler_> hay whats the default usenet client for ubuntu hardy?
<Cyber_Sleeping> lol ikonia if i do a vuln scan against 127.0.0.1 i get a whole lot of security holes in my apache install
<Cyber_Sleeping> that means the apache deamon is deffinatly running
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: no it doesn't
<Cyber_Sleeping> but if i can scan 127.0.0.1 why cant i access it via a browser
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ughhh, if your not going to listen and repond to comments I'm going to stop helping you
<larsivi> Hi - after the recent Sun Java update (to 6 update 7 I think), I no longer have a java plugin in firefox
<Ashen_> can somebody help me how to install qutim on hardy
<Ashen_>  can somebody help me how to install qutim on hardy
<what_nick_> i am using the nfsboot=server:/path kernel option
<Ashen_> ?
<what_nick_> and my premount script cant shows rootserver and not the rootpath
<leo_away> Ashen_: please do not repeat yourself
<tyler_> hay whats the default usenet client for ubuntu hardy?
<what_nick_> any known issues ?
<gene-r> ﻿does anyone knows how to erase command history in the console? like commands i write
<pekenora> does anyone know if preload-deamon come by default on hardy???
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia im sorry it may seem like im not replying on purpose but my international connection from South africa to the irc server is dieing with lag... 5,297ms so that like what 5 seconds for my message to get to you?
<Archess> leo_away, thanks about the url, i finaly succed ;)
<leo_away> Archess: hey, no problem
<leo_away> Archess: de rien :)
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia apachectl command not found
<pengwen_> isnt java6 avalible through apt?
<pengwen_> suns java6 that is...
<pekenora> does anyone know if preload-deamon come by fault in hardy?
<larsivi> pengwen_: it is
<sharperguy> Anyone got a link for install wicd in hardy? (theres no !wicd)
<unop> gene-r, history -c && >~/.bash_history
<pengwen_> larsivi: im trying to install sun-java6-jdk but i get "E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate"
<tyler_> what is the best usenet download program for ubuntu?
<larsivi> pengwen_: hmm, I'm here because of a problem with my latest install of that
<leo_away> !best > tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_, please see my private message
<unop> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9399 kB, installed size 31688 kB
<larsivi> I just remembered that I had a failure when upgrading some package recently, maybe Sun's Java was it
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: apache2ctl configtest sorry
<unop> pengwen_, make sure that you have the multiverse repo enabled. then try again
<tyler_> leo_away: any usnet download program would help me right now...i dont know of any
<pengwen_> unop: like this? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe
<leo_away> tyler_: apt-cache search usenet
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia "Syntax OK"
<leo_away> tyler_: i do not know any either but that command will help you
<unop> pengwen_, you using gnome?
<pengwen_> unop: nope, bash :)
<leo_away> bash ftw! (?)
<gene-r> thank u unop
<unop> pengwen,  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main multiverse restricted universe
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ok - so now do sudo apache2ctl start
<hosk> my machine starts in low graphics mode
<larsivi> unop: the one I have installed is 6-07-3ubuntu2 ?
<hosk> i don't know why, it says my nvidia drivers are running
<what_nick_> i am trying dhcp root-path option brb after testing
<unop> larsivi, sorry?
<larsivi> unop: the sun java I have via apt is not the version you got through !info above
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia "Already running"
<unop> larsivi, that's the JDK not the JRE
<larsivi> unop: I know, all sun packages are the same
<pengwen> unop: thanks, that seems to be working
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: mega, so telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<pekenora> does someone know if preload-demon come by fault in ubuntu hardy?
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia "Connecting to 127.0.0.1
<Cyber_Sleeping> "escape char" and stop
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: type "get index.html"
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: do you get a load of html flash on your screen
<bullgard4> What is the functionlity of the 'show' program in the DEB program package 'nmh'?
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia i get "Method no implemented"
<neil_d> trying to get a scanner working I get this message from "scanimage -l" "[snapscan] add_usb_device: error opening device libusb:002:003: Access to resource has been denied"
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: Hmmmm
<zezom> I'm using an ext3 file system and when I use rsync on it to back it up, rsync finds some files in the initial scan, however when it goes to copy the files the files have vanished and when I use the command line as root and list the directory the files don't show up either. does any one have any idea what might be causing this? I tried running a fsck over it with out any luck
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: quite that please.
<ikonia> quit
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: quit that please.
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia "Get to index.html not supported"
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia ok telnet closed
<hhhanas> hi , can i install ubuntu amd64 on a 32bit machine?
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: ok what is your machines hostname ?
<ikonia> hhhanas: no
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia do you want to try get to it?
<unop> ikonia, Cyber_Sleeping.    GET / HTTP/1.0
<pekenora> does someone know if preload-demon come by fault in ubuntu hardy?
<ikonia> unop: even if it's wrong I'd expact the html 404 error page
<gaelfx> hhhanas: nope
<Cyber_Sleeping> unop your get give no return
<unop> ikonia,  i dunno .. is apache case sensitive this way?
<unop> Cyber_Sleeping, no warnings?
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia im behind a nat firewall you wont be able to acccess
<Cyber_Sleeping> no unop no warning
<Cyber_Sleeping> nothing just no output at all
<unop> Cyber_Sleeping, how about this?   wget http://localhost -O -
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: I don't want to access it
<Cyber_Sleeping> type GET / HTTP/1.0 and it goes to a new line
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia how messed up is this package :D
<ikonia> unop: yeah, it will work file
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: please stop saying "this package is messed up" it works fine
<Cyber_Sleeping> ikonia it has come out of the repo's broken all i did was sudo apt-get install apache2 and it wont work :D
<ikonia> Cyber_Sleeping: if you keep saying that I'm going to stop helping you - I've asked you twice to respond to questions and stop rambling nonsense
<unop> :)
<ikonia> unop: tested on my box - I get a 404 html error if I do a bodged "GET" request
<ikonia> unop: handy to know
<gaelfx> I've got a problem: SCIM works fine, but scim-setup segfaults when I try to run it, user or root, any ideas?
<|freddy_|> I installed apache 2 like 20 minutes ago...no problem...and with the same command
<leo_away> Cyber_Sleeping: if the package is broken there would be a bug report on launchpad
<gaelfx> better yet: opening scim-setup as user yields a segfault, opening it as root yields nothing (no setup, but no segfault)?
<ogzy> i am trying to use rtcwake command at the console but i got rtcwake: /dev/rtc0 not enabled for wakeup events error message, anybody had xperienced this command before at hardy?
<gene-r> i use gedit to modify files, but it alway makes a copy of the same file, can i disable this function?
<neil_d> trying to get a scanner working I get this message from "scanimage -L" "[snapscan] add_usb_device: error opening device libusb:002:003: Access to resource has been denied"
<zenmaster> hi i just installed kalarm and my sound works for other apps but not kalarm does anyone have ideas why this might be?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: do you run Gnome or KDE desktop ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the many Kconfig files?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: it may be it was made for KDE and not Gnome, that is what i am getting at.
<zenmaster> oh
<ikonia> bullgard4: kernel build files
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: i will check on my machine
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: i have gnome
<xim> why wont gedit open binary files?
<what_nick_> passing root-path via dhcp options channels it to the nfs mount script but I get device or resource busy message
<xim> even notepad will
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: package says: KDE-based, but will also run on other desktops.
<ikonia> xim: you can't edit binary files
<xim> but what if i just want to look at the contents?
<pen> I can't install amaya 10 on ubuntu
<ikonia> xim: it's binary - you can't read it
<what_nick_> i have been on and off about nfs rooted system if anyone has been followinf
<what_nick_> *following
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: so it should work then?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster:  installing it on my machine, give me min, and i will check
<neil_d> xim: try the hd command
<pen> the error I got is something like
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster: yes, i would think so
<hatter> how do i stop gnome from opening opening new windows every time you clikc on them
<unop> ikonia,  i just tried ..  get /  as opposed to GET / .. the former fails with a  501 - Method Not Implemented
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster: wow why so big for simple alarm ?
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: pandora is working
<ikonia> unop: one moment
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: lol
<xim> cool neil
<xim> thx
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: do you know of another alarm that might work instead, possibly made for gnome
<ikonia> unop: just do a "get index.html" see what you get
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster: i see not just a simple alarm.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster:  i can check
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: thanks man cause i cant find anything
<screen-x> zenmaster: atd
<unop> ikonia, 400 Bad Request
<zenmaster> screen-x: atd?
<ikonia> unop: perfect
<ikonia> unop: ok - so if you specify a false page it will respond
<neil_d> trying to get a scanner working I get this message from "scanimage -L" "[snapscan] add_usb_device: error opening device libusb:002:003: Access to resource has been denied"
<bullgard4> ikonia: Please tell me what a 'kernel build file' is.
<zenmaster> means the kernel is all ready built for you
<ikonia> bullgard4: read the docs in the kernel source or on http://www.kernel.org
<Carroarmato1> F-spot doesn't want to start. It can't connect to DBus
<datawhore> hello everyone
<screen-x> zenmaster: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man1/at.1.php
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿zenmaster:  checking one called > wmtimer
<zenmaster> dozedonlinux: thanks
<zenmaster> screen-x: thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: WMTimer is a dockable alarm clock for WindowMaker which can be run in
<DozedOnLinux> alarm, countdown timer, or chronograph  mode. In alarm or timer mode,
<unop> ikonia, well, it ought to no? :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zenmaster: i think that should work for you
<screen-x> zenmaster: may not be what you need, but could be used as a simple alarm
<DistroJockey> neil_d, have you given your user account rights to use scanners?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿screen-x: basically what i figured
<xim> still, is there any way to make gedit just use standard ascii encoding and interpret a binary file?
<ikonia> unop: yes, i think I miss-understood your initial comment
<neil_d> DistroJockey: yes! it finds the scanner in the multi-printer-scanner device
<pen> when I tried to install amaya 10, I got this error and I can't continue installation.       dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<DistroJockey> neil_d, in  System - Administration - Users and Groups  ?
<unop> ikonia, i was making a point that http commands seem to be case sensitive
<pen> what should I do
<viciouslime> hi everybody :) I'm looking for some help with packaging a project I'm working on, I've pretty much got the deb file to work just as I want, except for menu entries... I have a .desktop file which is installed to /usr/share/applications/ but the entry only appears in the menu after i restart gnome-panel, is there a command to get the menus to update once my deb has finished installing?
<ikonia> unop: that was not what I picked up, sorry
<SonusLeo_> What would be a good ftp-client ?
<unop> ikonia, no worries .. it's not relevant anymore
<trmanco> SonusLeo_: filezilla or use the comand line :)
<leo_away> SonusLeo_: konqueror!
<pen> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<pen> what is this?
 * leo_away is a kde fan
<unop> viciouslime, try  sudo update-menus
<trmanco> lol
<what_nick_> anyone with experience on NFSBoot
<what_nick_> and associated vagaries ?
<SonusLeo_> trying gFTP now
<viciouslime> unop: sudo: update-menus: command not found :(
<jblack> I've been having a small problem with dualheading lately. I think it started with recent hardy, and seems to be present in intrepid as well. I've tried googling for what can go up, but I'm not getting anywhere. Basically, what I'm seeing is whenever a new window is open, the second monitor turns black for about 1/2 a second.
<unop> !info menu | viciouslime
<ubottu> viciouslime: menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.38ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<jblack> I'd like to know if anyone else is seeing it, and if not, how to verify it's not user error, and if not what would be the best to file against.
<viciouslime> unop: this would mean my package would have to depend on that though right, as it's not installed by default? Surely there's a better way to do this as other packages manage to add things to the menu without making me install menu... thanks for trying though :)
<Scorp_> guys, i need help regarding installation of JAVA on Firefox.. There are two firefox directories in /usr/lib.. Which one to use ???
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jblack: what type pf monitor is the second one(that is in question ?? CRT/LCD/other ?
<unop> viciouslime, i dunno, it seems to be installed on my machine -- but my machine's been through quite a few upgrades, it must have stuck through them
<viciouslime> unop: ok, thanks anyway :)
<unop> Scorp_, why don't you just install the sun-java6-jre package?
<jblack> The external monitor is a 22" LCD, hooked up to a laptop with it's on 17". things worked great for.. 2 weeks or so. After updating (while still on hardy) about a week ago, it started acting up, at which point I decided to start testing intrepid.
<Scorp_> unop: Thats not really the latest thing... Umm, its 1.6.0_06 and the latest is 1.6.0_07
<jblack> If I remember correctly, there was a pile of x.org stuff for hardy. I may have confused that with switching to intrepid, though.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jblack: you may wish to search for the xorg.conf from that time period (when it was working "fine") and compare it to your current one,
<jblack> DozedOnLinux: That's the thing; It's the same one.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jblack: same xorg.conf file ?
<jblack> From July 29th.
<steez> okay i got it
<unop> Scorp_, why do you want the latest ?
<steez> there was not enough space on my ubuntu partition to move files
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jblack: is everything that displays 1/2 second behind, or just when intitialized ?
<steez> so no .local/share/Trash was created
<Scorp_> unop: I have a site which uses it so need to upgrade to the latest.
<mneptok> jblack: please take Interpid questions to #ubuntu+1
<jblack> Oh, it's not behind. WHen I open a new window on the desktop, whether mozilla, gnome-terminal, most anything but 'run application', the second monitor.. blinks... off for 1/2 a second, on for 1/2 a second.
<unop> Scorp_, backport the package from intrepid then ..
<daming> 哈哈
<daming> HOHO
<jblack> mneptok: Though I was experiencing the same problme in hardy?
<unop> !prevu | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<daming> hi guys
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jblack: you may wish to check #hardware or ﻿#ubuntu+1 as ﻿mneptok suggests
<mneptok> jblack: yes, as you are not running Hardy
<Scorp_> unop: OKay.. I'll try that... thanks !!
<jblack> Fair enough. Thanks.
<mneptok> jblack: and xfix is your friend. boot to recovery mode.
<alaxe> empathy??
<phantom_phreak> I need an opinion really quickly: installing gutsy on barebones, yet hangs
<phantom_phreak> during install
<pen> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<pen> what is this?
<unop> pen, use the !pastebin and show us everything you have there, including the command you used
<pen> unop, I tried to install amaya 10 deb from their website and I got this
<frank_> how do i restart / reenable scim? I closed it becausea it was very annoying with popup.  No i am having problems with 4-5 keys that suddenly creates weird signs.  Any ideas? Got norwegian keyboardlayout.
<pen> pastebinit
<pen> oops
<steez> leavin'
<steez> thanks for all, bye
<pen> unop, any ideas?
<unop> pen, unless you show me what you have there, i'll be shooting in the dark...
<pen> unop, strange, it works now....
<pen> unop, thx for your respond :)
<unop> pen, i'm glad it's sorted now
<Wicks> Hi - would anyone happy to know where I would set DNS servers in Hardy via the terminal?
<pen> unop, probably just some mulfunction on apt
<unop> Wicks, in the /etc/resolv.conf file
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: echo nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx /etc/resolv.conf	
<Wicks> unop, does it matter that that file is yet to exist on my system?
<unop> Wicks, errm, yes possibly .. it's quite an important thing in name resolution
<unop> DozedOnLinux, that wouldn't affect the file in anyway
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Wicks:  do this in terminal should display it (if it is there)> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<leo_away> night
<nozor> amsn ne fonctionne plus qui peut me renseigner
<fluentis> could somebody give me a tip? i use ubuntu 8.04, had a crash just before and now after starting mplayer i need to wait for about 30 sec to one minute, just to see the app running... before it was just click and on in a sec. Are there config files which could get destroeyd?
<Wicks> DozedOnLinux, cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: cat ﻿/etc/resolv.conf
<Wicks> DozedOnLinux, nico@nico-desktop:/etc$ cat /etc/resolv.conf cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: you are not typing it in properly
<Wicks> DozedOnLinux, I do have a copy of a resolv.conf from another system, copy that to the broken one perhaps?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: the file will be updated by the dhclient, if the file is non-existant, then i dont see how it can function correct
<debCarlos> Man, this was the worst day ever on my linux live :'(. Tried to install debian and it had too much troubles, then went after Gentoo but grub didn't installed ok.... at least now i know i love Ubuntu and i will not try to install any other dist, ubuntu rulezz :D
<debCarlos> *life
<neeto> I have a lenovo T61 laptop, and I have never really had issues with the graphics drivers before. I had compiz working flawlessly and everything was cool, but recently it stopped working and that's where the problems started. Installing the proprietary driver from nVidia's site leads to bad resolutions that don't have direct rendering enabled, nor is there any way to enable it... trying to download the generic, open source driver renders 
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: you may just be able to create a blank one, and do the normal operation of restarting the network or dhcp, the file is used for dhcp operations
<neeto> Problem is, I like my computer to look cool
<ari_stress> neeto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<neeto> ari_stress: I'll try that... I didn't think it was gdm at first, but you might be right
<Wicks> DozedOnLinux, I'll give that a go :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿unop: suggest alternative to ?>  ﻿echo nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx /etc/resolv.conf    (is this old?)
<ari_stress> neeto: at first we try to make sure that gdm is okay, then we'll troubleshoot the compiz
<fluentis> so, any suggestion to repair mplayer? it just won't start up quickly - i have to wait about a minute... reinstall don't help...
<ari_stress> fluentis: try to run mplayer from terminal, we will see the error
<fluentis> ok
<frank_> how do i restart / reenable scim? I closed it becausea it was very annoying with popup.  No i am having problems with 4-5 keys that suddenly creates weird signs.  Any 򭿝sideas? Got norwegian keyboardlayout.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: dependent on how your networkk is setup, most can use one or the other> 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks: stressing "most"
<unop> DozedOnLinux, it's not old or new .. if run it will display something like  nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx /etc/resolv.conf  to STDOUT .. /etc/resolv.conf is just a literal string there .. you probably meant   ﻿echo nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx >> /etc/resolv.conf   ...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿unop: yes that is it, thank you , i will update my notes
<wrath775> joe_FazlinuX
<unop> DozedOnLinux, though, with ubuntu redirection to a file not writable by you is a little tricky.  so.   ﻿echo nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<Wicks> DozedOnLinux, I will use OpenDNS servers
<kane77> Wicks, good choice
<wrath775> #kampung
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Wicks:is what i use
 * unop hates opendns with a passtion
<fluentis> ari_stress, Could not find free Xvideo port - maybe another process is already
<fluentis> after restarting computer??!
<dabbu> do anyone have a semonar topic on linux or ubuntu
<ari_stress> fluentis: hmm i haven't encountered that error, maybe google has something about it?
<fluentis> hmm
<DozedOnLinux> unop: got that last one. noted as side-note
<neeto> I am having troubles with my X server. I have recently had to reinstall all my graphics drivers, and now that I have things (sorta) working again, every time I start x, I get a stupid window saying that my last session only lasted less than 10 seconds, and if I hit ok or try to close the box, it will try to force me into a failsafe terminal, even though I have already fixed the problem. How do I get this to go away so I can just use my c
<rzec> when i try to install or run ubuntu from the cd, i get a promt the says : (initramfs) : why can i no run or install ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fluentis:  what are you doing to get that error ? did you install something , and then it starts doing that ?
<hosk> if somebody could help me with this, i'll never try to install xen again
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿neeto:  in the login screen you can choose Options then choose you Session type.. might be something to look at.
<dabbu> do anyone have a seminar topic on linux or ubuntu for engineering students
<hosk> my nvidia drivers are glx-legacy right now, but i have an fx5500, i had to install legacy 71.86.04 because the kernel module was that version, but i want everything to be glx-new
<hosk> how do i do that
<ari_stress> neeto: create another user and logon with that user, if it's ok, them somethings wrong with your default user's gdm
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: on menu > System/Adminsitration/Hardware Drivers
<jess> sorry to interrupt, but if i used aptoncd to put packages on the cd, how do i install them on the target system?
<prince_jammys> neeto: it could be related to the .Xauthority or .ICEauthority files in your home dir, if i recall right
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, it says they are in use, but that's not true because 71.86.04 is legacy...
<ari_stress> jess, for i in /media/cdrom/*; do dpkg -i $i; done
<jess> ari_stress: thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jess: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net  the site for the application
<jess> dozed: i read the user manual but it didnt say how to install from the cd make with the program, only how to use the program
<prince_jammys> neeto: make sure your user owns both files. On mine, the permissions are rw------- for both
<neeto> prince_jammys: which files now?
<ari_stress> jess: nice article too: http://www.debianadmin.com/create-backup-of-all-packages-using-aptoncd-in-ubuntu.html
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia shows GeForce FX series to be operational, from what i can see
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ari_stress:  thanks, i was interested in same
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, my xorg shows two devices "Configured Video Device" and "device1", identical otherwise, except 1 is on screen 0 and 1 is on screen 1
<hosk> this happened after i tried to install xen-desktop
<ari_stress> no problem
<hosk> for the record, eff that package, it messed up my whole system
<prince_jammys> neeto: .Xauthority and .ICEauthority (i think it's the latter). you can even try temporarily renaming .ICEauthority
<dabbu> is there any substitute for ccproxy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: do you have 2 monitors connected ? if not,t then it looks like you installed another driver, at some point
<dabbu> ﻿is there any substitute for ccproxy
<ari_stress> neeto: you can always try to boot into rescue mode, and reconfiguring x from there, it's automatic
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  the only time i have seen ﻿"Configured Video Device" is on a manual configuration of the device
<dabbu> ﻿is there any substitute for ccproxy in ubuntu
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, i think i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new installed
<neeto> ari_stress: alright I'll try that as well
<prince_jammys> neeto: did you change the permissions of your home directory at all?
<ari_stress> ok guys, gotta go
<ari_stress> see u later
<hosk> oh wait nevermind, it's not installed
<webfarmer> does anyone know how to stop the generating of ~ files
<neeto> prince_jammys: no, I don't know what happened to this computer, I had seriously just left it in my backpack... it's my school computer, so I hadn't used it really since spring term got over
<neeto> I opened it up today and the graphics were all screwed up
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿hosk: this one looks like it was installed by Envy( as i cant be sure) "device1".  what method did you use to install the ﻿nvidia-glx-new. and i dont belive you can have both, one or the other, check System/Administration/Hardware Drivers  on menu
<prince_jammys> neeto: what does the following give: ls -ld .Xauthority .ICEauthority ~
<neeto> prince_jammys: that's what's weird, I can't chmod or ls .Xauthority, but somehow locate still finds it
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, i used envy by accident when i was trying to fix one of my problems
<fluentis> is there any applet for gnome to control the frequency of the cpu? just want to lock in the battery mode the freq to 600MHz...
<prince_jammys> neeto: ls -ld ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority ~
<prince_jammys> three lines
<neeto> fluentis: your best bet is trying to control that through your BIOS settings, if your motherboard supports it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  my suggestion : go with what Ubuntu gives you for driver. then if that fails, go onto other methods such as from the Nvidia site, , and further onto Envy if all else fails.
<neeto> prince_jammys: both are -rw------
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: i see
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, Okay, i'm going to apt-get install nvidia-glx from command line and see if it work on rebbot
<fluentis> neeto, it's a X31 IBM thinkpad, centrino 1,6 GHz on board - i haven't found a lock option in bios... but there is surely a possibility for controlling it from the command line or applet, isn't it?
<prince_jammys> neeto: owned by your user, right? what about your home dir? ls -ld ~
<dixond_> hi all, I'm having trouble install 8.04 x86_64 on Asus m51se with 3GB RAM. Looks from the kernel messages that it just loops around and around forever initiliasing the kernel - the same messages repeat over about a 1 minute period.
<dixond_> I've tried in safe graphics mode and with mem=1900M
<dixond_> no difference
<neeto> prince_jammys: all owned by me
<neeto> not root
<prince_jammys> neeto: ok, well that eliminates that. those sometimes cause the error you said
<neeto> prince_jammys: I see, well no worries. I think I am just going to reformat it. It's still running 7.10 anyway, time for an upgrade.
<neeto> thanks for your help though man
<prince_jammys> neeto: you can try renaming .ICEauthority to something else, and log back in
<prince_jammys> neeto: apparently this has worked for some people. if it doesn't, you rename it back.
<neeto> prince_jammys: sounds strange... I'll try it
<rzec> when i boot ubuntu form the dvd or try to install it from the dvd i get a promt that says : (initiramfs) : what does this mean?
<prince_jammys> neeto: if for whatever reason you can't log in, ctrl-alt-F1 from the login screen an rename .ICEauthority back from the terminal.
<zk> i'm using Firestarter to share my internet connection and the winxp box it's connecting to the network but can't get on the internet can someone help me?
<fluentis> lol
<fluentis> neeto, cpufreq-selector -f 600000
<fluentis> neeto, easy, isn't it?
<neeto> prince_jammys: got it
<neeto> fluentis: that's pretty crazy... linux is awesome
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rzec:  only time i really see that is GRUB boot loader errors
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rzec: did you switch drives around in the machine, add/remove them ?
<rzec> I have not even installed it yet, plus not it is a laptop so nothing has or is going to change
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: I can't even get X to come up now
<DozedOnLinux> hosk: use > startx
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: or you can use reconfigure
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: I did, I get a similiar error, about the kernel module and the client having different versions
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: oh thats unusual
<rzec> i am going to try some, brb
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: what's the reconfigure command again
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  in what place does it stop ? can you even see the login screen or do you have just a console/terminal ?
<MXIIA> how can I get more of those desktop things (in the bottom right corner)
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: just a terminal
<Ziroday> MXIIA: you mean workspaces?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  you can try > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: just a note: dont assume the driver is messed up cause your resolutions look funny, a simple config of the resolutions can fix that issue
<MXIIA> yes, Ziroday
<fluentis> neeto, wanna chock? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<fluentis> neeto, it's now EASIER as in XP :) lol
<Ziroday> MXIIA: right click and press properties
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: Whoa, okay, I have something
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: there is occassions in which the login screen is mis-sized, that at well can be fixed, as it is not the driver doing it, its the monitor configuration, in most cases
<adaran> are there any repositories for ibex kernels backported to hardy?
<neeto> fluentis: XP is nerfed, I've been using linux for over a year
<neeto> being able to do what I want with my computer is awesome
<nokheat> my kpanel tells me that he cannot talk to klauncher ... what should it be?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿neeto:  with linux, there is much more, and then beyond the horizon
<neeto> For sure, I never underestimate the power of open source
<fluentis> neeto, with the link above, I was able to set my gnome cpu monitoring applet to change the frq manualy like i wanted to :)
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: Okay it looks like it's working, though I'm still not at the resolution I want, I think I will try to edit my xorg.conf
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  be careful, back it up first
<njdube> I'm looking to generate a new gpg key pair with kgpg.  Which algorithm is more secure or toughest to crack?  DSA & ElGamal or RSA?  I'm picking 4096 as the key size.
<rzec> what i found did not help in booting from livecd with the (initramfs) promt
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk:  there is an easier way to do that, but if you are comfortable with manual edit, then all power to ya.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: backup before edit is highly suggested. just make note of the name of the backup. it will save you much time, if you take the 3 seconds to back it up
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: i WAS comfortable with manual edit until my install went to shhhh
<liamkmc> howdy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿hosk:  lol
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿hosk: might be good idea to check the original xorg.conf, if at all possible, usually it has all the needed entries. (or a good reference to them)
<acidburn> hey does anyone know of a media player that will let me use my windows winamp playlists so i dont have to make them all up again
<beeznet> i used to be able to press ctrl and alt and then left-mouse-click on a link in firefox and then a new tab would open for that link. now i can't do it. how can i get that back?
<acidburn> just need something that will import the playlists
<cherva> acidburn: every linux media player reads m3u files
<acidburn> how do i import them
<prince_jammys> don't the playlists have windows paths in them?
<hosk> DozedOnLinux: I'm going to go ahead and full restart and see what that does, if this works I'll let you know(and owe you something)
<cherva> ops forgot about this
<acidburn> ne1 any idea how i can do it
<Tonehog> anyone know why an Ubuntu 8.04 install would have reset the xorg.conf when rebooting, other than updating an xorg package ?
<bazhang> beeznet,  what about right click open in new tab
<cherva> acidburn: if you want to use the playlist on linux copy the m3u file, open it with a text editor and change the pats of the files (eg. change c:\Music\file.mp3 to /media/sda1/music/file.mp3 change /media/sda1 with the location of your mounted windows drive)
<Tonehog> acidburn: many media players take the m3u format
<acidburn> cherva u any ideas m8
<L> Hello everyone.
<L> I would like to install Ubuntu.
<L> Please... help..
<cr0w> hi
<cherva> witch file should I mount from /dev to mount my cdrom its not hdc anymore cdrom doesn't work either
<cherva> acidburn: read my post
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: do you have the LiveCD birned onto disc already ?
<Tonehog> L: go ahead and install it. what problems?
<L> Yes, I do.
<L> Well...
<cr0w> I am using sopcast but I do not succeed to see the video
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: does it boot to CD ?
<acidburn> got that seems like a task id be aswell just making the playlists up again through rythmbox would i not
<L> Um...  It appears... there are no partitions to install to.
<prince_jammys> cherva: try mounting by mount point instead of dev, like mount /media/cdrom
<acidburn> rather than copy and edit every playlist i have
<L> No partitions at all...
<cr0w> i have a problem with sopcast...I am using sopcast but I do not succeed to see the video..
<Tonehog> acidburn: you can use sed/awk to script to editing
<dezeba_> Hi guys. Just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and now my computer seems to freeze when I'm trying to use my external usb harddrive
<prince_jammys> cherva: sorry, i see now that you mentioned that you tried 'cdrom'
<hosk> DozedOnLinux, awww, I'm still at 1024x768, i really think i'm going to have to completely reinstall to get it back the way it was
<acidburn> cheers tonehog
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: are you using the computer now, that you wish to install Ubuntu to ?
<cherva> prince_jammys: I tried that "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist" but when I put a cd it automounts
<Tonehog> L: don't worry about not having partitions, you should be able to install w/o partitions
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: just a sec
<L> I'm on my laptop.
<L> I'm actually helping a friend install it.
<dezeba_> anyone has any ideas on what I can try to remove this problem?
<L> His computer is basically screwed, and he's on XP.
<L> But, I'm fixing that problem.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hosk: reslution issues in not video driver issues. do nvidia-settings or use gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Tonehog> dezeba_: are you hot mounting the usb drive?
<L> Is there a way to format the drive and install?
<L> With the live CD?
<dezeba_> Tonehog, hot mounting?
<Tonehog> dezeba_: plugging the drive in when the computer's running
<prince_jammys> L: the live CD does this. it has a partitioner, and a wizard
<L> Where, and ... how?
<dezeba_> Tonehog, yes. , but I've tried having it connected when I boot as well
<DozedOnLinux> L: is ther another Operating System on the laptop ? if not , yes the installation will create all needed partition
<L> I'm not installing to my laptop.
<DozedOnLinux> L: ok i see that now.
<M3TAP> hi. im using a dell vostro 1000 and whenever i install ubuntu i get a really fuzzy/blurry screen..while it is hard to read i managed to see that it wasnt finding my display and said there was currently no driver. does anyone know if i can get a driver for it, or if any other distros may support my it?
<RodMcKay> hi all, any recommendations for a hex editor that doesn't load the whole file into ram?
<Tonehog> dezeba_: pm me, noisy here.
<dezeba_> Tonehog, ok
<DozedOnLinux> L: if you wish to completely overwrite all that is on the computers drives, the LiveCd can do that for you
<L> How...?
<prince_jammys> L: click on 'Install' and follow the steps.
<prince_jammys> !install | L
<ubottu> L: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  insert the disc, boot to CD, the installation questions are pretty straight forward. choose to have "directed" or "assisted" or something of that nature, and it will do it all automatic. here is a link to install it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Sivam> hi I am getting following error. any suggestion please.... /usr/bin/X11/xauth: error in locking authority file /home/sivam/.Xauthority
<L> Step 4: Prepare partitions
<L> "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<prince_jammys> Sivam: what do you get from: ls -l .Xauthority?
<cabarRea> Huff
<cherva> witch file in /dev is the cdrom in hardy ? there is no hdc and cdrom anymore ..... ?!
<prince_jammys> Sivam: or rather: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Sivam> prince_jammys: -rw------- 1 root root 116 2008-07-08 12:38 .Xauthority
<prince_jammys> Sivam: owned by root
<prince_jammys> Sivam: you need to change ownership to your user
<M3TAP> hi. im using a dell vostro 1000 and whenever i install ubuntu i get a really fuzzy/blurry screen..while it is hard to read i managed to see that it wasnt finding my display and said there was currently no driver. does anyone know if i can get a driver for it, or if any other distros may support my it?#
<prince_jammys> Sivam: sudo chown sivam:sivam /home/sivam/.Xauthority    (replace all instances of sivam with whatever your user name is)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿prince_jammys: do you happen to know what that is called in the LiveCD setup, it has something of the nature "directed" "assisted" or something like that so it basically auto-creates all needed partitions ?
<Sivam> -rw------- 1 siva siva 116 2008-07-08 12:38 .Xauthority
<Sivam> it continues
<Sivam> now
<Sivam> also
<FloodBot1> Sivam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> Sivam: how did this happen anyway? are other permissions messed up?
<Sivam> prince_jammys: I changed with chown
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  this page will be what you are seeing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<prince_jammys> Sivam: ls -ld /home/siva
<prince_jammys> DozedOnLinux: no, i don't remember
<prince_jammys> DozedOnLinux: but the links will know ;)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿prince_jammys: i know i seen it, cause i used it. ok thanks
<Sivam> prince_jammys: drwxr-xr-x 41 siva siva 4096 2008-08-09 09:51 /home/siva
<bazhang> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Vostro+1000 M3TAP
<prince_jammys> Sivam: are other files INSIDE your home dir also owned by root? ls -al ~
<Sivam> no
<prince_jammys> Sivam: well, the permissions/ownership of .Xauthority are good now
<L> Dozed, That's not exactly what I'm seeing.
<M3TAP> bazhang: ATI doesnt seem to have linux driver for my laptop, as the first article says
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: is it installing ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  yes looking at it, some of it looks to be slightly different, i dont know why
<L> After selecting the keyboard layout it brings me to a page that says "Prepare Partitions" and there is nothing to choose.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  the gernal idea is the same though
<L> If I click forward, it gives and error.
<L> "No root file system is defined."
<wite> Maybe its not detecting your hdd?
<bazhang> M3TAP, you sure about that? the link says the ati driver does have support and that article is from April
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: did you choose to manually make partitions ?
<L> I didn't choose anything.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: it is so easy if you let it so auto-create, you cant mess it up
<L> It just came up after selecting keyboard layout.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: ok, have you seen "select a disk"?
<L> No.
<Sivam> prince_jammys: thx it works fine now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  did you choose keyboard layout ?
<M3TAP> bazhang, i checked all the drivers under the linux section and there was no driver for this laptop
<L> Um...  Yeah.  I've said that a few times.
<bazhang> L is this linuxmint?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  and then "who are you" section ?
<L> It's Ubuntu Hardy.
<M3TAP> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html have a look yourself
<L> No.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang: for some reason, the site has a slightly different GUI look to it, other than the newest install , in reference to > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<L> No "Who are you" section.
<DozedOnLinux> L: then what section are you looking at now ?
<L> Prepare Partitions
<prince_jammys> Sivam: cool.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  when you hit the Back button where does it bring you ?
<L> Nowhere.
<L> It says "Setting up partitioner."
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: i highly doubt that
<kddi> anyone kind soul can tell me is there any psp help channel thru pm?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: really the install is quite easy, if you choose to have it auto-install-create all should be fine
<L> Then explain how the hell I do that.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: if you must know, the 3 parts you need are  /    and     swap    and    ext3
<L> ....  Explain further.
<DozedOnLinux> L: you said going back goes nowhere, i dont believe that it goes "nowhere"
<Sivam> prince_jammys: I tried to set DISPLAY variable as export DISPLAY=<ip>:0.0 and did a xclock &, but it is throwing "No protocol specified"
<L> It says "Setting up Partitioner," and brings me to the same dang thing.
<L> why the hell would I lie?
<itai-michaelson> my grub is stuck ! its not responding to anything?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: those are the partitions types you need to create if you chose to manually create tha partitions
<L> I need HELP.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿/    and     swap    and    ext3
<Tonehog> L: / is the root partition (ext3 partition format), swap is the partition for your swap files
<L> I didn't choose anything.
<prince_jammys> Sivam: can't help you there. i've done very little stuff involving the inner workings of X
<DistroJockey> L , sounds like your HDD controller is not detected/working.  Can you open a terminal and type the following?:  sudo fdisk -l
<Sivam> can any one help me in installing kde 4.11 for ubuntu
<Sivam> seems like KDE libraries are not available for Ubuntu
<wite> DistroJockey: Thats why i said but they ignored it lol
<DistroJockey> wite, yeah
<Tonehog> Sivam: you'll need to add the kubuntu repositories to your apt-get manager (Adept or Symanted)
<prince_jammys> !kde4 | Sivam
<ubottu> Sivam: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tonehog> *Symantec
<Dazed> When i go to the settings for my vbox i get this error then the settings open normally
<Dazed> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<L> Well, Dozed just seemed set on the problem was I'm a complete idiot, so... yeah.
<Dazed> not a big deal, but if i wanted usb in my vbox, could that be fixed?
<L> It says it's not a valid option...
<ypcx> guys, which is currently better supported on Hardy - ATI or Nvidia? I'm deciding whether to get HD3850 or 9600GT
<Tonehog> ypcx: ATI has "issues"
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  it will work out, and i didnt mean to imply anything of the sort.
<Dazed> get nividia if you wanna use linux
<L> it says "-1" is an invalid option.
<Dazed> my ati card works fine but the catalyst control center for linux has much less options
<Dazed> and no support for fan speed control exists anywhere
<DistroJockey> L , ell not one
<prince_jammys> L: ell, like your nick, lowecase
<ypcx> Tonehog: even with their proprietary driver? I'm using Compiz a lot, currently using on-board nvidia...
<L> .yrros
<L> sorry.
<L> ....  why did that just type backwards??
<L> O.o
<wite> lisdexyc much?
<ccooke> Dazed: ATI support is getting better all the time - and, since all the specs are now published, will *continue* to do so.
<Dazed> thats great.. but.. my card is retarded.. the fan stays at 5% until it hits 90c
<Dazed> then it goes to 100
<ypcx> I'd also like to support the more open manufacturer
<Dazed> in wondows i used ati tray tools to set it up more logically
<Dazed> in linux im screwed
<DistroJockey> L , I think you will have the most/better luck with the Alternate CD
<L> Alternate...?
<DistroJockey> L , aye
<L> I typed "sudo fdisk -l"
<L> But... nothing.
<ypcx> so Nvidia is better, but ATI will be better?
<EarthLion> what
<DistroJockey> L , means your HDD is not found
<Dazed> nvidia is definitely the safer bet if you want to be on linux right now
<EarthLion> can i share files between ubuntu and mac osx using samba?
<L> Well that sounds lovely.
<Tonehog> Dazed: I'm sure the driver has options to set the fan responsibility settings
<Dudekiller> when ever i try and mount a hard drive i get im not privileged to mount the volume can u help me fix this?
<prince_jammys> !alternate | L: this is the info if you need it
<ubottu> L: this is the info if you need it: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Dazed> if you google ati and linux there's a zillion pages of unhappy people
<DistroJockey> cheers prince_jammys
<Dazed> it doesnt tonehog
<ypcx> Dazed: thx.. maybe I should choose Nvidia also because my mainboard's chipset is Nvidia (nforce430)
<Dazed> that would be logical
<DistroJockey> prince_jammys, L : though that needs updating to 8.04.1 :)
<Tonehog> Dazed: tried 'modinfo' for the ATI driver?
<Dazed> no
<Dazed> have you?
<L> Um...  I went to "Computer" and there is an "ATA Drive."
<L> I double clicked, and it says it's unable to mount it...
<wers> in simple english, how do I record audio with ardour? :)
<L> Could that be the drive?  And... why can it not be mounted?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  are you by chance installing that from withing the LiveCD desktop ?
<L> Yes.
<DistroJockey> L , if   sudo fdisk -l   doesn't see a drive, there is no chance of mounting it
<Dudekiller> im also having trouble with my hd
<Dudekiller> it wont mount cuz i dont have permission
<Dazed> tonehog: Still there?
<DistroJockey> Dudekiller, using   sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/point   ?
<Dazed> Tonehog: How would I check that modinfo? What's the syntax
<Dudekiller> that works but next boot it does the same thing
<Yuretsz_note> Hello there. Does anyone know how to set up "screen" to save my session automatically ?
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: perhaps editing /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: what does the line in /etc/fstab look like for this drive, if it's there?
<Dudekiller> everythings there
<prince_jammys> can you paste it here
<Dudekiller> it works if i mount it in super user in the terminal
<Dudekiller> but other then that it wont mount
<L> DozedOnLinux...  does installing from within the LiveCD desktop... matter?
<hotwatermusic> Dudekiller can you explain you problem? maybe it's the same i had yesterday...
<bullgard4> What is the function of the executable file /usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-alarm-notify?
<DistroJockey> L , as Ubottu said "The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD"
<Dudekiller> what info do u need it only mounts in super user in the terminal then its fine till reboot where i have to do it again and its only one drive all the others are fine
<ypcx> anyone here using HD3850 vga on Hardy? (and happy with it?)
<Dudekiller> i just need to like change the privliges on the drive (if u can do that in linux)
<DistroJockey> !fstab | Dudekiller
<ubottu> Dudekiller: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: the line in the file /etc/fstab that corresponds to your drive
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  i dont like it myself
<wols> bullgard4: evolution is not just a MUA but a PIM as well
<hotwatermusic> Dudekiller the command sudo mount does not work?
<wols> Dudekiller: you can. and as you've been asked, pastebin your fstab
<qwerty121> anyone knows of a non-byrl/non-compiz dock other than gdesklets' dock?
<prince_jammys> no, don't pastebin it. just paste the line here
<wols> qwerty121: AWN
<Dudekiller> ok just one sec im not getting permission to get into my etc
<qwerty121> wols: does that need "specal effects"?
<bullgard4> wols: I know that. But yours is not the answer to the question which I have put.
<wols> bullgard4: it is
<wols> qwerty121: afaik not
<Mandrilo> hola
<qwerty121> wols: then what is its pre-requisite?
<Dazed> could someone give me the proper syntax to check the modinfo of the ati driver
<wols> qwerty121: dunno. it's not in ubuntu either... you'd need to compile it yourself
<wols> Dazed: modinfo fglrx ?
<qwerty121> wols: thnx
<Sivam> Tonehog: how can I add Kubuntu repositories to ubuntu
<Dudekiller> ok new problem
<Dazed> thansk that worked
<Dudekiller> nate@Destroyer:~$ /etc/fstab
<Dudekiller> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<qwerty121> anyone on AWN's "pre-requisites"?
<Sivam> Tonehog: any help/ link on that
<wols> qwerty121: the AWN site surely does
<DistroJockey> Dudekiller, cat /etc/fstab
<qwerty121> wols: ya..should search first.
<wols> Dudekiller: fstab is world readable...
<wols> oh you tried to execute it :(
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: grep /dev/blah /etc/fstab    (where /dev/blah is the device)
<DistroJockey> Dudekiller, or to patebinit:    sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: i will inssert the LiveCD and see for myself what the options are. may take a few mins, but i am willing to see what i can do to help
<Dudekiller> http://pastebin.com/m3f466dfa
<gaelfx> hey, what's the best prog for burning DVD DLs? I've tried k3b, but it seems to fail?
<prince_jammys> great, pastebin for one line
<acidburn> where the hells my trash bin in kde
<Tonehog> Sivam: gimmie a sec
<Apophis> hello everybody :)
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: which one is the drive? is it there?
<sja> hello, all! talk me please, what a using for calibrate my touch screen in GUI ?
<prince_jammys> Dudekiller: the ntfs?
<Dudekiller> i have 3 hard drives sdb2 is partitioned with linux and the one that is haveing trouble mounting (the linux part of the dive is fine ntfs part is not) prince_jammys
<Dudekiller> yea
<Apophis> I would like to know if there is someone that can help to resolve one of my aMSN problems which is : when I want to change my avatar, Ubuntu reboot and that's really exasperating ! thanks for help :)
<gaelfx> what's the best program for burning dual layer DVDs?
<jblack> depends on what you're burning. growisofs is nice if you're making filesystems.
<bazhang> IdleOne, this is the info you seek---> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wols> !ntfs3g | Dudekiller
<ubottu> Dudekiller: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sja> hello, all! talk me please, what a using for calibrate my touch screen in GUI ?
<acidburn> wheres my trash bin in kde
<gaelfx> jblack: isos
<gaelfx> jblack: sorry, I meant video
<jblack> growisofs will work for you then.
<hosk> god, don't ever install xen
<jblack> Oh, video. Not sure.
<JustIce> Who's talking french ?
<Dudekiller> but its worked before its when i tryed to change its mount it locked me out
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dudekiller> and it still works
<Apophis> JustIce,  I do
<gaelfx> jblack: I've tried k3b, which uses growisofs, but it doesn't seemt o work most of the time
<wols> bazhang: the "you must use the live cd so /home is not mounted is not exactly true
<Dudekiller> i just have to mount it in the terminal under su
<Apophis> but I'm not sure that I can help you resolving your problems :s
<Apophis> I'm just a beginner
<jblack> gaelfx: I still don't know about video.
<DistroJockey> Dudekiller, you sure that UUID is correct? Use    sudo blkid   to check
<Apophis> so please I repeat if some body could help me :) when I want to change my avatar, Ubuntu reboot and that's really exasperating ! thanks for help :)
<bazhang> wols, good to know, will inform IdleOne when he shows up
<Tonehog> Sivam: I PM'ed you a URL to add KUbuntu repositories to your package manager
<Dudekiller> yes its right
<gaelfx> jblack: have you used gnomebaker at all?
<Myrtti> Apophis: save a picture of yourself as .face in your home directory
<wols> bazhang: it helps to boot via init=/bin/sh :)
<jblack> gaelfx: Nope. I don't burn video to disk.
<bazhang> :)
<hotwatermusic> Dudekiller try read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767879
<wols> e.g. I woudn't do it under X
<acidburn> life is so much easier with KDE
<tdn> I cannot get my microphone on a Thinkpad T61p to work in Kubuntu. It does not pick up my voice. Please help me fix this. Thanks.
<wols> the gparted part needs to be done via live cd of course if that's needed. but e.g. if you use a 2nd disk for /home then not
<sat_> hi all
<kahn> I am trying to play/movie a commercial dvd and have installed the ubuntu restricted content package, and i have both libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 installed, yet I can not play the dvd in gxine or vlc or totem, what is wrong ???
<jblack> About 80% of the time, I'm burnning an iso. another 15%, an iso filesystem. about 5% of the time, an exotic (to iso) filesystem.
<Apophis> Myrtti, does aMSN use whatever.face as an actual avatar ?
<wols> acidburn: the only good thing about X are that you can fit 4 xterms on screen
<DozedOnLinux> : ok, i checked my LiveCd disc, in the very first screen i chose right off, to install, no starting Ubuntu or anything, just install
<jblack> kahn: Well, what's the error?
<prince_jammys> kahn: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<Myrtti> Apophis: I wouldn't know, I use pidgin
<sja> tdn, you visit for alsa-channel ?
<kahn> no input lougin found read error
<sat_> sorry,i have an usb wireless D-Link dwa-110,i got the trouble,its cannot connect using my ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> L: there may very well be a difference in the version of the install, as the one on the ubuntu site looks somewhat different, and i dont know why
<kahn> plugin
<Apophis> Myrtti, I will try what you have just told me :) thanks for help
<wols> tdn: checnk the thinkwiki
<tdn> sja, visit?
<wols> *check
<tdn> wols, already did. But http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T61p says nothing about the mic.
<wols> :/
<acidburn> wols in my short experiance with kde there has been so much less probs than with gnome my aps run better the gnome aps in my short experiance r shit kde is fresher lookin alot easier on the eyes and miles beta for linux noobs like maself
<DozedOnLinux> L:  if that helps any , that is good. choose install right from the very beginning. might have better luck or possibly choose to install with AlternateCd as suggest by someone else
<kahn> Prince_jammys: Yes I have it
<bazhang> acidburn, no cursing please
<Yagami_Light> Hello?
<sja> tdn, sorry for bad eng. goto ALSA channel for resolving sound problem in ALSA
<Yagami_Light> :)
<L> Well, I'm going to restart.
<L> And...  try again.
<DozedOnLinux> L: ok
<wols> tdn: have you found the mixersettings for the mic? maybe enable it there
<gaelfx> whooooaaa...does anyone know the gnomebaker homepage, googling gives a bunch of broken links
<bazhang> gaelfx, just install from repos
<Omar87> Hi, I'm having a problem with Revolution, when I hit the Send/Receive button, an error message pops up saying: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36508/
<tdn> wols, I tried, but it did not help.
<kahn> OK I fixed it, for some reason i had to eject the dvd and put it back in again, simple, but weird.......
<tdn> sja, I have asked in #alsa, but I do not get a reply.
<gaelfx> bazhang: no, i already have it installed, I want to find some other info about it
<wols> Omar87: revolution is what?
<sja> tdn, its bad. what a soundcard you using ?
<Dudekiller> ok its mounting properly now thanks for the help guys
<sja> tdn, maybe "dmesg" saying anything about this problem?
<Omar87> wols: An e-mail client like MS Outlook...?
<hotwatermusic> Dudekiller youre welcome, but just curious, what did you do?
<wols> Omar87: that's evolution. and the address in your To: field has a non existant domain it seems
<Yagami_Light> Hello Anyone
<Yagami_Light> ??
<tdn> sja, lspci says: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bazhang> Yagami_Light, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Dudekiller> i deleted the uudi
<L> It says try booting with the "noapic" option on.
<Yagami_Light> yea
<Omar87> wols, Oh! man, sorry my mistake. :)
<wols> L: then do that?
<Dudekiller> and it seemed to work after that
<Smokeyo> Hey, i got a problem yall
<L> I am.
<Yagami_Light> I Dont Know How To Configure Compiz in my Desktop...............................................
<tdn> sja, dmesg sayd nothing related to this problem.
<Omar87> wols, but I checked that out, it's there.
<Yagami_Light> Compiz-Fusion I Think
<DozedOnLinux> L: ok, that can help some situations, for sure
<bazhang> Yagami_Light, go to compiz channel
<wols> Yagami_Light: what videocard? what does glxinfo | grep direct   say?
<Smokeyo> Does any 1 know why on the latest Ubuntu my routerpage won't load it gets stuck at 70% loading:S
<Yagami_Light> Nvidia
<L> Trying again.
<sja> tdn, what a version of ALSA using ? i recompile alsalib for my acer5310
<Yagami_Light> Palit Nvidia FX5500
<alami> hi all
<Omar87> Yagami_Light, hey Death Note fan. :)
<Apophis> Myrtti, I saved my picture as picture.face in my personal directory which is /home/user, but nothing has changed... is there something to do in order to finish the procedure ?
<Yagami_Light> Sorry im a Nood :)
<wols> Yagami_Light: I asked another question too
<L> Um....
<Myrtti> Apophis: not picture.face but .face
<Yagami_Light> Omar87: hehe, i like DeathNote especially Ryuk..................................
<Yagami_Light> Noob
<reenignEesreveR> how can i mount a remote windows share without sudo access?
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | Yagami_Light
<ubottu> Yagami_Light: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dudekiller> im having trouble installing my wifi drivers can u guys help me out http://pastebin.com/m14b7e22d
<Myrtti> Apophis: and I bet the aMSN doesn't work exactly like that
<Runes> are there any antivirus programs for Ubuntu 64 but (8.04)?  I've tried all the suggestions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus  with the exception of Clam
<fergie> I've got a wireless problem: Using wg111v3 through ndiswrapper, seems to be working correctly. When I try to connect to my WPA network through roaming mode, wpa_supplicant associates correctly, then a CTRL_DISCONNECT event is sent after dhcp is performed. After this it fails to associate. Anybody seen anything like this before?
<Yagami_Light> thanks ubotty
<zarnick> hello guys
<Grobvok> Runes: You don't need and antivirus yet, just use a firewall.
<Grobvok> an*
<L> "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shcell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs) _
<L> "
<zarnick> I've installed a version of ubuntu for the Eee pc (eeebuntu), and made 512Mb of swap space, but as I'm seeing know, it's pretty much useless
<Runes> Grobvok it's to check the ftp site when 3rd party stuff comes in (windows binaries)
<wols> L: there was an error shown before busybox came on
<kahn> I am playing a dvd on my laptop, but everytime is start it, the display dims right down. any fix ???
<zarnick> so I'm thinking of a way to make this space available on /
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: you chose to install from the very first screen ?
<L> Yes.
<Runes> Grobvok and offcie 2k3 files
<Apophis> Myrtti, ok thank you :)
<tdn> sja, I have not idea. How do I check?
<tdn> sja, I use everything from apt-get.
<Grobvok> So you want an antivir which works on linux and detects windows viruses?
<tdn> sja, I use Kubuntu 8.04.
<alami> i have a smal Problem can any one read this plz http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<Runes> Grobvok, yep
<zarnick> by boothing the live usb disk, and make a dd if=/dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp/root.img , then repartition everything on / and dd if=/mnt/tmp/root.img of=/dev/sda1
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  are you at a command prompt or terminal like prompt ?
<zarnick> will this work???
<L> Yes.
<Smokeyo> Wow you guys know alot lol.
<kahn> I am playing a dvd on my laptop, but everytime is start it, the display dims right down. any fix ?? anyone ???
<alami> i have a smal Problem can any one read this plz http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<reenignEesreveR> smbmount doesn't work without sudo access?
<wols> DozedOnLinux: he's in busybox since something royalle went mammary glands up
<wols> *royal
<Runes> Grobvok,  I have a dlink nas 323 mounted with windows binaries, get the piracy idea out of your head :-) , and also plenty of word and excel docs as well as macros...when they get modified I want to check for virii
<DozedOnLinux> wols: yes, something is up
<alami> i can't install any thing more befor i have install vmware
<sja> tdn, its easy: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page and install with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DistroJockey> wols, DozedOnLinux : probably because the HDD controller isn't detected as I mentioned earlier
<Smokeyo> For some reason when i load my router page on Ubuntu, it freezes at 70% im using Netgear, but on Windows Vista it works fine, but when logging on Ubuntu it doesn't work and i'v tried alternate Browers.
<wols> DistroJockey: do you happen to know what controller it is?
<DozedOnLinux> L: had there been a previous OS on that system ?
<DistroJockey> wols, nope
<L> XP.
 * reenignEesreveR wants to smbmount without sudo access
<wols> L: what hdd controller do you have on your mobo?
<L> It's my friend's PC.
<L> Um....
<L> ?
<dixond_> any way to tell the livecd install disk to only do a text-mode install?
<wols> reenignEesreveR: put it in /etc/fstab and make it user mountable
<alami> i can't install any thing more after i  installed vmware
<Grobvok> Check the free windows antiviruses, one of them might have a linux port.
<alami> i can't install any thing more after i  installed vmware
<Grobvok> Runes: If you can't find any, consider using Wine.
<pawan> any good mp3 player
<Runes> Grobvok,  I did but they are all 32bit  I believe there'sa a way to force 32bit to work on 64bit Ubuntu?
<monostone> how can I disable log file creation in VirtualBox? There should be something like 'SET LOG=no' or similar , thanks
<DozedOnLinux> wols or ﻿DistroJockey : if you could help L with that , that would be much appreciated
<alami> pawan mplayer
<alami> DozedOnLinux can u help me plz
<DistroJockey> wols, DozedOnLinux , L : hence my suggestion to try the Alternate CD
<wols> DozedOnLinux: not unless how can tell us what controller if it's that
<alami> DozedOnLinux http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<sja> tdn, you a have sound and no have microphone working ?
<pawan> there are no equilizers
<wols> DozedOnLinux: alternate uses the same kernel. unlikely it can use the controller if that's the problem
<wols> e.g. ICH10 and hardy are a no go
<alami> wols http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<DistroJockey> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DozedOnLinux> wols: can that be worked around by way of Kernel Options ?
<wols> DozedOnLinux: no
<DistroJockey> "supports a wider range of hardware"
<wers> !cssm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cssm
<DozedOnLinux> wols: ok, thank you for the info
<wols> DozedOnLinux: it can be worked around by using the intrepid kernel tho and that kernel only :)
<wols> DozedOnLinux: but of course no support in any way
<wers> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<itai-michaelson> anyone knows what to do when grub doesnt respond to any keyboard input and doesnt boot into linux? (its not a dual boot)
<pawan> how is xmms
<alami> i need a smal help plz
<alami> http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<bazhang> alami, what is the problem; also repaste that to paste.ubuntu.com as it does not load here
<DozedOnLinux> L: as suggested, you may need to use the AlternateCD, but it seems to come down to , the IDE controller may not be completely compatible with this version of Linux(Kernel). if the AltCD doesnt work, then Ubuntu may not be an option for that system (MB)
<Smokeyo> And also how come my num-pad key has stopped working on ubuntu also
<alami> bazhang http://pastebin.com/m7dfe5799
<jbroome> itai-michaelson: make sure the keyboard is plugged in
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, usb keyboards do that sometime, ps2 will work
<itai-michaelson> jbroome, it is .also ,it doesnt boot . its not a new install
<gmg> alami, prove restarting you machine
<row> Anyway to view sshfs mounts over samba?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L: if possible, letting us know what the model of the MotherBoard is could help determine this.
<alami> gmg i don't want to restart
<gmg> appear read-only
<alami> but i want to kill vmware prossece
<bazhang> alami, how about #ubuntu-fr
<L> It's not my PC, and I really don't know how to find out what motherboard it is.
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, its stuck like that almost 20 minutes]
<tony_> tony
<loner269> am in rite place now?
<Nelson_Apart> how to set up a FTP server?
<tony_> yea
<bazhang> loner269, yes
<loner269> sorry
<tony_> how do i kill myself
<bazhang> alami, please in channel and not PM
<bazhang> tony_, not here
<DozedOnLinux> L: for future reference there is a compatibility page for Hardware  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Runes> Tony install windows
<pawan> hi
<L> How can I find out what my motherboard is?
<wols> L: use lspci -nn
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  so is that a homemade box or something from a pre-set vendor ?
<tony_> runes how do u know i dont have windows
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, any errors on terminal 8?  (ctrl+alt+f8) (alt+f7  to get back to X)
<loner269> bazhang,  so i d/l 8.04 but k3b isnt seeing the blank i got lol just my luck huh lol
<matrix> hi i have a question i have an emtpy cd and i want to burn a movie into it the movie size is 701,8 MB (735879168 byte) will it work or my cd 700mb will not burn it 'cause file to large
<L> Not really sure.  My friend has some dude named "Corky" always working on it...
<bazhang> loner269, this is kubuntu then?
<Runes> Tony_ cause you wouldn't want to
<L> So... it could be something just thrown together.
<loner269> i still dont get why i cant get ce d/l again i know there on break or what ever but still
<wols> matrix: some burners+burn programs can overburn.
<tony_> i have linux
<tony_> but i want windows back
<monostone> how to disable log file generation in VirtualBox?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿L:  wols is giving you something you can try in a terminal window. that info may help
<Jordan_U> loner269: Try cdrecord directly "cdrecord /path/to/iso"
<tony_> i need the install cd
<Smokeyo> Tony_: have you totally took of windows?
<L> Then reinstall it.
<Nelson_Apart> how to host a FTP server?
<tony_> yea
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, it doesnt respond to keyboard
<sja> tony_, of findows ?
<Smokeyo> Tony_: You could either download it or you will have to goto the store and re-buy it.
<bazhang> tony_, this is the wrong channel for chat.
<linux_manju> Nelson_Apart: VSFTP + Proftp
<wols> tony_: we're a ubuntu channel. you having no windows CD is not a problem for us.
<wols> tony_: buy a new one from MS
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, ahh, yeah, sorry :(
<matrix> well my size on emty cd is 700mb and the movie is 701,8mb you think it will work to burn even thought the file is to large
<Nelson_Apart> linux_manju,  would you explain a bit? ._.
<tony_> i know its a ubuntu channel im just saying it sucks
<wols> matrix: I just told you
<L> can that be done from....  Busy box?
<bazhang> tony_, please stop
<linux_manju> Nelson_Apart: You need to install either vsftp or proftp
<m300107> Hi! I've just upgraded my xen images from 6.10 to 8.04 by altering the apt sources.list file but the NFS mounts do not work now. Any help appreciated! thx http://paste.ubuntu.com/36518/
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, is it a usb keyboard? And did it work before?
<wols> tony_: and I'm saying you are OT so please stop  the whining
<Nelson_Apart> i will go google it. thanks linux_manju
<wols> !doesn't work | m300107
<ubottu> m300107: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<matrix> i use gnomebaker
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, it worked till yesterday , its not usb
<itai-michaelson> hardy
<acidburn> wheres the volume control in kde
<linux_manju> m300107: whats the error you are getting?
<wols> linux_manju: you forgot two "d"s
<acidburn> and the trash bin wheres that
<linux_manju> wols: That comes free :P
<wols> linux_manju: not with apt-get
<tony_> is their any way i can convert .exe programs to work for this os
<bazhang> tony_, use via wine
<wols> tony_: you can run them under wine or a VM. not every program will work tho
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, that is odd. Is this the first time it has happened?
<linux_manju> wols: apt-cache search doesnot
<tony_> thanks
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, yes
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, My clean install of Hardy needed a forced reboot the first time. I'd give that a try
<loner269> ugh this thing hates me
<m300107> Hi folks. Posted some error output onto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/36518/ -- the problem appears to be with a broken mount package.
<m300107> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mount_2.13.1-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<m300107>  unsupported dependency problem - not installing mount
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, rebooted several times....its indeed strange. i installee a month ago
<Naisiul> hello
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, but I thought you just said it was the first time it happened?
<linux_manju> m300107: Try installing nfs-common
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, i installed a month ago , it was working till yesterday, today i turn the computer on and its stuck in grub,already 30 minutes, rebooted still stuck
<loner269> back in a few
<wols> m300107: from which ubuntu version to which other version are you upgrading?
<linux_manju> m300107: rpcinfo -p nfs-server-IP output should also help
<DozedOnLinux> L: any luck ? i searched for possible solutions to the (intramfs and busybox), it may work, it may not
<L> Right now I'm checking for errors on the disc.
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, i'm writing from a different computer (gutsy ftw)
<L> I'm currently at the good ol' black screen with the flashing "_."
<linux_manju> m300107: If the PC is also acting as an NFS server install nfs-kernel-server
<Lograk> irc://irc.fumbbl.com/FUMBBL
<DozedOnLinux> L: ok
<L> Now some text.
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, I'd fsck your drive and reinstall grub
<gaelfx> wow, it seems that nVidia is too scared to put an email contact on their website. Wonder if they're scared of actually hearing about how poor their products can be?
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: You mean the grub menu or grub> ?
<pawan> hi
<tony_> does anyone know if having the cover off of my dell tower will slow the computer any
<niteye> hello, could i find an approximation date when the latest version of aMSN will be included in the repositry?
<itai-michaelson> linux_manju, menu
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, with a live CD?
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, yep
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: Type escape and try to recover from it...
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: Like root(hd0,0)
<itai-michaelson> linux_manju, it doesnt respond to keyboards
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: Ah.. Boot from a CD ( Live ? )
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, sounds like it got corrupted to me (just a hunch though)
<tony_> can someone help me with a leagal ?
<tony_> about the os
<tony_> i want to know if it is leagal for me to change the operating system how ever i want and then sell it for my own profit
<itai-michaelson> linux_manju, DistroJockey thanks for the help, i'll need to get a live CD first (always use alternate myself) . i couldnt google something similar. i wonder if i used the wrong terms. i tried "grub stuck" and " grub doesnt respond keybosrd", any other suggestion?
<niteye> hello, could i find an approximation date when the latest version of aMSN will be included in the repositry?
<m300107> Thanks for the suggestions: upgrade was from 6.10 to 8.04. nfs-kernels-server on the server (7.10) is up-to-date. On the client: apt-get install nfs-common gave me NO FEEDBACK. rpcinfo -p for the server and the client are on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36521/ Thanks
<Tonehog> tony_:  best practices are to check the licensing
<xorand> I tried to copy an ubuntu disk to a dvd and it fails. It says"The disc in "CDDVDW TS-H653N" is not supported".  I'm using a single DVDRW.  How do I copy the ubuntu disk?
<jbroome> niteye: probably when intrepid is released
<niteye> intrepid? is that the new ubuntu?
<xorand> I used Brasero
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, got this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462100
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: Boot from any CD you have..
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, via:  grub doesn't respond to keyboard
<linux_manju> itai-michaelson: And then chroot.. that looks like a only way out.. unless the keyboard is working
<pawan> how to install google earth
<niteye> whats intrepid
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, but that is the USB issue I mentioned at the start I guess
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<gaelfx> niteye: it's the newest version of Ubuntu that isn't out yet
<tony_>  well on the back of the ubuntu case it says your are encouraged and leagally entitled to copy reinstall, modify and redistribute this cd for yourself and your friends.
<tony_>  but i dont know if that means i can sell my on modifyed copy
<bullgard4> Where does Epiphany store ists bookmarks?
<niteye> why dont they fix it now? the package is broken
<itai-michaelson> DistroJockey, linux_manju thanks for the help. live CD it is
<niteye> both from the official aMSN page and the ubuntu repository
<matrix> wols are you there
<pawan> i want google earth deb
<Runes> Aside from Wine is there any other way to get a 32bit antivirus running on Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit?
<pawan> how to install through repo
<tony_> <tonehog> well on the back of the ubuntu case it says your are encouraged and leagally entitled to copy reinstall, modify and redistribute this cd for yourself and your friends.
<tony_>  but i dont know if that means i can sell my on modifyed copy
<DistroJockey> itai-michaelson, you're welcome. Check that drive for errors :)
<matrix> are you there wols
<prince_jammys> pawan: add the medibuntu repos
<wols> no
<jbroome> tony_: read up on the GPL
<geirha> tony_: why would you want to sell ubuntu? Anyway, I think you are allowed to take money for your modifications, but you must provide the source code.
<matrix> iam using gnomebaker and its not working to burn the movie what to do
<matrix> the movie size is 701.8mb my cd is 700mb
<wols> tony_: you can sell your modified copy. but you must usually also hand out source to your modified version on request. for specifics, read the GPL yes
<jbroome> matrix: well, there's your problem
<matrix> so what to do jbroome
<matrix> to get bigger emty cd
<gmg> matrix, prove with k3b
<tony_> i plan to modify it so much it looks nothing like it. it is just easer to make and os with a base
<tim_> how do i install sun java on ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<Grobvok> matrix: try zipping it, if it's still not small enough, split it and use 2 cds or encode it in another format
<jbroome> matrix: probably compress the movie more.  unless you can magically grow the cdr
<tony_> by the time im done with it noone would know it was ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ubuntu doesn't have a 'look'
<Tonehog> prince_jammys: excepting all the artwork involved in making the distro :P
<prince_jammys> i suppose if you're talking about gnome ... but i don't really agree with naming the distro after a desktop environment
<prince_jammys> am i running ubuntu? i don't have gnome
<Tonehog> prince_jammys: also, the boot-up splash is most likely under copyright law.
<matholio> hey all
<geirha> tony_: if you make any changes to gpl-ed software, you must follow the rules of gpl, which means you must provide the source code.
<Tonehog> prince_jammys: using gnome doesn't constitute that you AREN'T using Ubuntu
<pawan> i have enabled medi repo but no google-earth
<error404notfound> everyone, what do you think of this sources.list (http://pastebin.com/m731efc96) ?
<Runes> Grobvok,  I read that with ia32_libs installed you can run 32bit apps but it does not explain how the app is installed.  The files are .debs for the antivirus.
<tony_> i have my xbox moded so that i can install linux and i have a tuned down verison of ubuntu how would i go about installing it or if i cant ask that on here nvm
<matholio> I have no sound in mplayer, but amarock is fine.  how should I proceed to diagnose further ?
<mgolisch> matholio: do you use hardy?
<Tonehog> tony_: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<AndrewB> r/25
<matholio> mgolisch: yes, Hardy x64
<Tonehog> matholio: mplayer needs to be set up to use ALSA, most likely, if you are using ALSA as your audio driver collection.
<tim_> how to insttall java on hardy?
<prince_jammys> !java | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<matholio> I think so, alsamixer affect my saound volume.
<Tonehog> google: java on ubuntu
<mgolisch> matholio: if you open pavucontrol and start mplayer does it show up in there?
<acidburn_> hey guys how do i get dvds to play in ubuntu kde
<mgolisch> matholio: maybe it uses alsa directly and doesnt use pulseaudio or something
<prince_jammys> acidburn_: did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<Tonehog> acidburn_: try kmplayer
<Meeso> Can soemone show me how to have XP and ubuntu please? PM me.
<acidburn_> i havent prince ill try installing that is it in the repo yeah
<prince_jammys> acidburn_: it's in the medibuntu repositories
<Tonehog> Meeso: you can make a dual-boot, or run either Linux or WinXP in a virtual machine
<Meeso> I want to dual boot
<Meeso> can you help me?
<niteye> how do i install aMSN 0.97.2 on ubuntu 8.04? the repository has an old broken version, and the one from the official site (autopackage) gives an error
<DistroJockey> !dual boot | Meeso
<ubottu> Meeso: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tony_> Tony
<Meeso> thanks
<pawan> how to install google earth
<pawan> !googlearth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlearth
<prince_jammys> pawan: did you read the link?
<Tonehog> Meeso: Ubuntu should detect WinXP upon install
<pawan> which one
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Tonehog> pawan: google: googleearth linux
<tony_> is their any way to make the to make the destop look like windows98 or windows xp
<Tonehog> tony_: yes
<Tonehog> tony_
<Tonehog> tony_: examine desktop customization; themes, etc.
<pawan> its in bin format
 * prince_jammys looks at the link
<matholio> mgolisch: I see Amarock in pavucontrol, but not mplayer.
<matholio> although, both are playing music.
<matholio> I only hear amarock
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | pawan : check it out through here
<ubottu> pawan : check it out through here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<portaPeek> you guys want to suck my cock and swallow my cum you can!
<prince_jammys> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<portaPeek> choke on that cock man
<mikiki> xbox
<gnomefreak> ?
<portaPeek> play with my nut sack
<gnomefreak> oh missed him
<mgolisch> matholio: mostlikely mplayer doesnt use pulseaudio
<prince_jammys> he's been hitting all the channels. just got banned from ##php
<mgolisch> matholio: do you have multiple soundcards? or something?
<prince_jammys> pawan: add the medibuntu repositories and install through apt
<matholio> Not knowingly.
<Tonehog> I must say: Ubuntu is great for advanced users that don't want to mess around with config all day, but can be a terror for support.
<prince_jammys> gnomefreak: jussi01: Mez : thanks
<sherin> hi
<acidburn> prince install them still no dvd playback m8 any ideas
<Tonehog> All beginners should start with slackware if they really want to learn Linux
<prince_jammys> acidburn: mmm. how about libdvdread3 ? let me throw a link at you
<prince_jammys> !dvd | acidburn
<ubottu> acidburn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tony_> how do i use the network proxy
<Tonehog> acidburn: have you tried kmplayer?
<prince_jammys> acidburn: first check that you have all the libraries.
<Yagami_Light> Hi!!!
<Yagami_Light> Im Back
<tony_> what is remote desktop four
<Yagami_Light> Can anyone Teach me How To Config my Theme???? i like this One.... http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottk4.png
<ToneAFK> tony_:  connecting to a remote desktop via internet
 * prince_jammys suspects troll
<Yagami_Light> anyone can HeLp Me??
<tony_> so would i be able to log on to my computer from a computer running windows
<Tonehog> tony_: http://art.gnome.org
<Yagami_Light> okie
<Tonehog> tony_: you will need to make sure you are using a RDP-compatible client.
<acidburn> ok libdvd installed then typed sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh to enable dvd encryption but get following error
<acidburn> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<hertz> use tab for auto completion of commands
<Tonehog> tony_: for remote desktop in KDE, try vinagre
<Tonehog> tony_:  also, there's krdc
<elvirolo> hi everyon
<elvirolo> e
<tony_> i just installed both
<elvirolo> is it possible to play tunes from an ipod without transferring them to the pc with rhythmbox?
<prince_jammys> acidburn: i doubt you need to run that since you installed libdvdcss2, but if you want to, i believe they moved it to another place. remove the /examples from that path
<prince_jammys> acidburn: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Yagami_Light> Hello....... Can anyone Help Me How To Make My Ubuntu System To Make like this..... http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottk4.png anyone?? pls....
<mgolisch> matholio: try to change mplayer to use pulseaudio too
<mgolisch> iam sure thats the problem
<tony_> at my tech school my computer tech teacher has it so when you log on to your account your are not logging on to the local computer but a computer somewhere else in the building can i do that with ubuntu and how
<prince_jammys> !themes | Yagami_Light
<ubottu> Yagami_Light: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rulus> Hi, I'm trying to mount my external hard drive in a console in the alternate install cd, but I get this error message: "mount: Mounting /dev/sdb3 on /mnt/disk/ failed: Invalid argument", any ideas?
<Brucevdk> Question: besides bash, what "programs" source .profile?
<pawan> hi
<prince_jammys> Brucevdk: try in #bash
<acidburn> ok still nuffin happening in kmplayer
<Yagami_Light> price_jammys: I Shuold Look in "Compiz" Category there?
<prince_jammys> Yagami_Light: there are many links. you probably want to look for emerald themes, and different icon themes
<Brucevdk> prince_jammys: ok, but I don't think this has anything to do with bash (it's more an environment variables in general question)
<monostone> any way to determine a files character encoding via the command ilne?
<Yagami_Light> In Gnome-look.org i mean
<prince_jammys> Brucevdk: .profile has a lot to do with bash
<tony_> at my tech school my computer tech teacher has it so when you log on to your account your are not logging on to the local computer but a computer somewhere else in the building can i do that with ubuntu and how
<Brucevdk> prince_jammys: well, does /etc/environment have anything to do with Bash?
<DistroJockey> !ltsp | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<prince_jammys> Brucevdk: go to #bash, and type !dotfiles
<prince_jammys> Brucevdk: perhaps that'll help
<nomad111> hey all, how do i make my ntfs partition automount on startup with a given name, right now i have to select the drive from the Places menu for it to mount, any tips?
<nomad111> is there a way to do it without working in fstab
<Brucevdk> prince_jammys: thanks, reading :-)
<prince_jammys> nomad111: have you installed ntfs-3g and ntfs-config? i think those apps do it automatically
<nomad111> ntfs-3g comes installed stock
<nomad111> ntfs-config doesnt i did install it
<nomad111> but it doesnt give the option to automatically mount on startup
<PupUser1a40f5> what is the advantage of putting boot in a seperate partion?
<mgolisch> PupUser1a40f5: there is none usualy, unless you want to share it between muliple linux instalaltions or something
<nomad111> PupUser1a40f5, if you dont specify a partition the boot settings are written to the mbr
<nomad111> PupUser1a40f5, i think its more relevant to people who have dual boot systems, but i may be wrong
<PupUser1a40f5> what is the best partion scheme if i want to dual boot, I already have a 20 gb Windows on a 350 gb hd.
<bmharsha> Can I Schedule command pppoeconf to execute at a particular time (example;- 10 P.M) in ubuntu?
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: I would make another 20 part for Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> PupUser1a40f5: i have a 500gig hard drive, her'es how i have mine.. 30gigs XP
<prince_jammys> PupUser1a40f5: there's no best. you could do a 10gb or so for '/', and have a large /home. some like to do a separate /usr
<IndyGunFreak> 75gisg for ubuntu on / and the rest is formatted as a fat32 share between the two(mp3s, videos, etc.)
<PupUser1a40f5> and swap?
<mgolisch> wow fat3 over 100gb that would scare the shit out of me
<pawan> how to format partition to ntfs
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: I usually just use the standard, 1.5 gig swap part, I like to put it at the end of the drive though
<IndyGunFreak> mgolisch: its not a huge issue fo rme
<mgolisch> pawan: you cant under linux i think
<gaelfx> mgolisch: sure you can
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: easiest way is to use a gparted or partedmagic live CD...
<prince_jammys> !gparted | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IndyGunFreak> but you can use gparted also..
<gaelfx> pawan: use Partition editor
<mgolisch> gaelfx: realy?never saw a mkfs.ntfs or something
<mgolisch> must be new
<pawan> how
<PupUser1a40f5> you are only alowd 4 primary partions, so I have 20gb Win, 100mb boot, 50bg root, rest home? there is no space for swap
<IndyGunFreak> mgolisch: yeah, been around since like, i don't know, Breezy..lol
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: swap is not a primary partition
<PupUser1a40f5> really?
<prince_jammys> PupUser1a40f5: created an extended partition, which you can subdivide into logical partitions
<mgolisch> oh but theres no fsck maybe thats what i remembered
<PupUser1a40f5> that is great :)
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: pretty sure
<IndyGunFreak> swap is a primary partition.
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: primary partitions are bootable ones, swap isn't bootable
<rulus> Hi, I'm trying to mount my external hard drive in a console in the alternate install cd, but I get this error message: "mount: Mounting /dev/sdb3 on /mnt/disk/ failed: Invalid argument", any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> swap can be primary or logical, ia lways set mine as primary
<prince_jammys> rulus: what's the command you're running?
<DistroJockey> PupUser1a40f5, gaelfx : swap can be either primary or logical. Don't worry about using a /boot partition
<gaelfx> IndyGunFreak: why?
<rulus> prince_jammys: mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/disk/
<IndyGunFreak> why what?
<gaelfx> IndyGunFreak: do you set swap as primary partition?
<PupUser1a40f5> ﻿DistroJockey, but I am dual booting, they recomended a /boot?
<IndyGunFreak> gaelfx: i always have...
<mgolisch> rulus: maybe speicfy the filesystem type using the -t switch
<prince_jammys> rulus: try minus the trailing slash
<rulus> prince_jammys: makes to difference
<gaelfx> IndyGunFreak: ugh, I asked why, you asked why what, and I said do you set swap as primary part?
<rulus> mgolisch: then it says "no such device"
<DistroJockey> PupUser1a40f5, /boot partition is not needed (and from my experience, not recommended)
<gaelfx> IndyGunFreak: just forget it
<IndyGunFreak> gaelfx: sorry, i'll let you hand out incorrect advice from now on
<pbrown985> lol
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: they mean for swap you don't worry about boot
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, no, I know what I mean
<prince_jammys> rulus: then specify the file system type, as mentioned above.
<PupUser1a40f5> ok, so 20gb Win, 50gb root, 2gb swap, rest home?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gaelfx> ack, sorry, I can't follow anything with all these login/logout messages
<torgrimt_> 0gb win, and one big ass mufu for the rest ;)
<rulus> prince_jammys: 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /mnt/disk' results in "Mounting ... failed: no such device"
<PupUser1a40f5> i hide all the login/logout :P
<turtlez> rulus: does sdb3 exist?
<IndyGunFreak> why are you guys confusing the hell outta him w/ all these partitions?.. the average user needs 2 partitions, a swap(and most the time they may not need that), and a / and relaly, thats it
<rulus> turtlez: sure
<PupUser1a40f5> ﻿torgrimt_. lol
<krazy-h_> hi there
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: how do you do that?
<prince_jammys> PupUser1a40f5: if you want to have shared partition between windows and ubuntu, you could throw that in
<torgrimt_> i have regretted so many times in splitting
<PupUser1a40f5> in pidgin
<torgrimt_> like /var, suddenly its filled up
<PupUser1a40f5> there is a addon
<torgrimt_> and you endup with a superhack with mount -bind /home/newvar /var
<torgrimt_> ;)
<DistroJockey> PupUser1a40f5, looks good (though 50GB for / is a tad excessive)
<qwerty121> anyone knows whethr i need compix or byrel for AWN?
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: ok, I'll look for that
<rubydiamond> Hi how to check what dns servers my ubuntu system is using?
<erUSUL> rubydiamond: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<turtlez> rubydiamond: cat /etc/resolv.conf (I think?)
<Dazed> is it usually a huge hassle to get sound working in your vbox or did i do something wrong?
<turtlez> erUSUL: doh ;)
<taller> good day to you all...
<rubydiamond> yeah erUSUL, it worked
<erUSUL> rubydiamond: turtlez ;P
<taller> can any one held me a hand on some screen issue
<rubydiamond> yeah erUSUL and turtlez thanks!
<turtlez> rubydiamond: np!
<qwerty121>  anyone knows whethr i need compiz or beryl for AWN?
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: can you remember the name of the plugin that block the messages?
<PupUser1a40f5> yes
<rulus> qwerty121: you need compiz, beryl doesn't exist anymore
<bmharsha> ﻿Can I Schedule command pppoeconf to execute at a particular time (example;- 10 P.M)?
<PupUser1a40f5> login\logout hide
<gaelfx> PupUser1a40f5: thanks
<rulus> bmharsha: yup, read about cron
<qwerty121> rulus: ty
<rulus> yw :)
<bmharsha> ﻿rulus: Thanks for the reply, I am going to read about ﻿cron command right now.
<ubutunoob> ﻿gaelfx, so the plugin worked?
<gaelfx> ubutunoob: still installing
<ubutunoob> ok
<Dazed> spaces keep appearing between the items on my panel and i have to keep moving them back into place... wtf
<rulus> bmharsha: this might be a good start:
<rulus> bmharsha: hmm, something went wrong pasting, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bmharsha> ﻿rulus: Thanks for the link, I was just about to ask it.
<rulus> you're welcome
<Brucevdk> prince_jammys: got my answer, thanks.
<recon> sox's play utility is throwing an error. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36527/
<gaelfx> phew
<gaelfx> ubutunoob: yeah, it works
<ubutunoob> ok :)
<gaelfx> ubutunoob: don't know why it wasn't in there in the first place
<ubutunoob> i know what you mean
<FabParma> how access as root in gnome?
<nooga> Does soomebody know where nautilus writes samba share configuration? Because /etc/samba/smb.conf seems to not correspond to actual state and i know that shares were created using nautilus.
<Tonehog> FabParma: what do you mean? do you want a gnome-session as root?
<mgolisch> are there any decent guides on usplash? i mean advanced topics and tips and stuff
<FabParma> Tonehog: yes
<gaelfx> ubutunoob: whoa, doesn't hide name changes though
<ubutunoob> ya
<ubutunoob> but there are not lots of name changes
<Meeso> I want to install ubuntu
<Meeso> its asking for what achitecture I have
<Meeso> I have windows XP media center edition
<B_166-ER-X> my computer completely hang up, just 'freeze' (sometime i still can use the mouse, although nothing else moves) , i dont have any idea where the probleme is coming...please !
<Meeso> is it 64 or 86??
<ikonia> neal_: x86
<ikonia> Meeso: x86
<Meeso> ok
<ikonia> Meeso: you'll find it a safer use if you don't know what you've got
<Tonehog> FabParma: you're better off running applications using sudo or gnome-sudo (or whatever it's called)
<bepo> hi
<gaelfx> Tonehog: gksudo :P
<bepo> i've a problem with firefox 3
<FabParma> Tonehog: the limit to log as root into X its a limit of desktop edition?
<Tonehog> gaelfx: thx. I use KDE
<skarab> Is there a way to configure openssh to have a global umask setting for non-interactive logins?
<skarab> e.g. if a user did ssh <hostname> 'touch some-file'
<gaelfx> Tonehog: np
<bepo> when i open it, it does that http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/8b94194169ac8cd2cdcdf193417dcd3b/Capture.png - just when i open it, after it runs very well.. but why does it do that ?
<Tonehog> FabParma: it's safer to run root apps as root rather than the whole X Windows session
<ikonia> cock
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> apologies
<gaelfx> ikonia: lol, tourette's?
<bepo> lol
<ikonia> keyboard slip
<ikonia> apologies
<FabParma> Tonehog: yes, i know very well. but if i need use root, does exist a way on Ubuntu desktop edition?
<prince_jammys> worry not.
<bepo> np ikonia :p
<bepo> can someone help me to fix my problem please ?
<bepo> it does that only with firefox 3 when i open it
<gaelfx> !root | FabParma
<ubottu> FabParma: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tonehog> FabParma: you can do everything using gksudo without loggin in as root
<bepo> firefox does that only when i open it, after it runs very well http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/8b94194169ac8cd2cdcdf193417dcd3b/Capture.png why ??
<FabParma> Tonehog: ok, thanks. so its impossible to log as root. In server edition its possible?  thank you
<Tonehog> FabParma: just use gksudo or kdesudo to run your apps
<prince_jammys> FabParma: if you hae to run several commands as root, you can get a shell with 'sudo -i', or 'sudo -s' (man sudo for the difference). when you're done, you type 'exit'
<Tonehog> FabParma: it's just better security practice
<prince_jammys> did that show up funny in your clients?
<iMaTh> hello
<Brandon__> Is hardy Heron like not working well with CUPS? It was working then then randomly my browser says it can't connect to the cups page yet I can SSH and everything fine. Anyone else seen this?
<Tonehog> FabParma: get used to that and you will have way less security issues
<gaelfx> prince_jammys:  nope
<s`s> FabParma: of course if you really want to set up the root account you can through Users and Groups
<prince_jammys> gaelfx: thanks. typed a cntrl char by accident and it showed up reverse video here.
<s`s> FabParma: it's just not a good idea
<Tonehog> FabParma: That's why those were made
<FabParma> Tonehog: to me this in not security. its violation of freedom or the assumption that all users are unable to manage their os
<gaelfx> prince_jammys: haha, sounds trippy
<cologuy> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erwin_> other question, I unplugged my laptop yesterday with a 5.1 system working on it, now it does not play any sound at all, on the internal speakers. How to solve that ?
<opt1k> hey, i have a problem with compiling my eggdrop.. it can't find my tcl.h & path to my tcllib directory, and i've checked for my tcl installation and everything's ok.. so what should i do?
<FabParma> Tonehog: anyway i know, its not your faul
<s`s> FabParma: no one is stopping you from turning on the root account. Go in to users and groups in ubuntu and give it a password, then you can log in to it the same as any other account.
<Tonehog> FabParma: How is it a limitation to simply use a sudo wrapper to run a root-based application? That logic is false.
<prince_jammys> FabParma: it's not a violation of anything. you can easily set up a root account if you must. it's just not recommended here. like i said, sudo -i will give a root session as long as you want
<gvk> It's offensive.
<Tonehog> FabParma: I don't run Windows XP as Administrator because there's "runas..."
<fluentis> HowTo enable ROOT in ubuntu: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<leachim6> does anyone here have an Ideapad ?
<Tonehog> FabParma: the same rule applies here in linux
<erUSUL> FabParma: if you want a linux distro that do not use sudo by default there zillions to choose from. No need to come here to waste everybody's time. Thanks
<erwin_> how to reable sound on internal soundcard ?
<erUSUL> fluentis: do not do that please
<Tonehog> erwin_: reable?
<MrPrise> hello
<erUSUL> !enableroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enableroot
<prince_jammys> the way to enable it is the standard UNIX way, which surely you must know, right?
<erwin_> reenable
<mgroman> hack teh planet!
<erwin_> typo
<leachim6> erwin_, that wasn't a typo
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: its !root or !sudo
<leachim6> :)
<carl_> I finally got my computer running the way I like it.  Question is how would you recommend  to burn an image to DC for back up of the hole system?
<leachim6> anyway ... ideapad ... who has onw
<fluentis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fluentis> ;)
<opt1k> hey, i have a problem with compiling my eggdrop.. it can't find my tcl.h & path to my tcllib directory, and i've checked for my tcl installation and everything's ok.. so what should i do?
<fluentis> erUSUL, it's not for me :)
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: the one that says something like do not adviceto enable root if yopu are not willing to be here helping....
<erwin_> leachim6: got any ideas
<fluentis> erUSUL, there was a question :)
<Tonehog> erwin_: MSG me your problems
<erUSUL> fluentis: and i telling you not to do that
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: i dont reeber that one at all
<fluentis> erUSUL, and you tellin me qark - but thx
<orly_owl> How can I find out which video driver I'm using?
<gaelfx> how do you forcibly unmount a drive? I unplugged the drive, but it still shows up on desktop
<FabParma> erUSUL; and s%60s; Thanks. This it is the information that i needed
<orly_owl> gaelfx: sudo umount /media/mountpoint
<bullgard4> What is the function of the executable file /usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-alarm-notify?
<prince_jammys> !noroot | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<acidburn> dudes i cant play dvd's wat have i done wrong all the libraries are installed i have kmplayer but when i try to play a disk it says buffering then stops instantly nuffin happens
<Dazed> what was that famous linux music manager called
<IndyGunFreak> orly_owl: well what is your graphics device
<Dazed> starts with an n maybe
<IndyGunFreak> an N?
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: that one; thanks XD
<orly_owl> IndyGunFreak: NVIDIA
<fluentis> so, somebody with underclocking knowledge of centrino cpu's under ubuntu here?
<gaelfx> orly_owl: thanks
<opt1k> how do i compile eggdrop? it keeps giving me the error it can't find my tcl files but i've reinstalled tcl and everything is find with my tcl
<erUSUL> !noroot > fluentis
<ubottu> fluentis, please see my private message
<acidburn> dudes i cant play dvd's wat have i done wrong all the libraries are installed i have kmplayer but when i try to play a disk it says buffering then stops instantly nuffin happens
<IndyGunFreak> orly_owl: is the driver enabled in sytem/admin/hardware drivers?.. does it show in use and enabled?
<gaelfx> acidburn: can you play regular CDs?
<acidburn> yes
<Dazed> aha
<Dazed> amarok was the one i was thinking of
<eshat> Hi all, I am sure there was a command to update the hostname and read it from /etc/hostname anzone remembers ?
<Dazed> is amarok better than that built in music player?
<gaelfx> acidburn: and can you explore the DVD through your file explorer?
<IndyGunFreak> Dazed: thats a KDE app, but i wouldn't call it famous
<gaelfx> Dazed: I think so
<orly_owl> IndyGunFreak: I don't see that in the GNOME menu. Is there a command that will tell me what driver I'm using?
<acidburn> i can explore it yes ive even tried playing the vob files manually but nothing
<IndyGunFreak> Dazed: its all a matter of opinion....
<Dazed> cool
<opt1k> how do i compile eggdrop? it keeps giving me the error it can't find my tcl files but i've reinstalled tcl and everything is find with my tcl
<Ellie> Hello
<Dazed> well, i havent really used either
<Dazed> so i dont have an opinion :D
<prince_jammys> Dazed: try it out
<gaelfx> acidburn: hmm, well, I've never used KMPlayer, but have you.would you be willing to try VLC?
<Dazed> VLC sucks in linux
<Dazed> by the way
<IndyGunFreak> !best | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acidburn> i have vlc same fing happens there
<IndyGunFreak> Dazed: lol, you're neurotic.. vlc is awesome.
<gaelfx> Dazed: works fine on my machine :D
<nixnoob> I like VLC
<opt1k> Dazed: go with SMPlayer
<fluentis> so nobody used the underclock module for thinkpads?
<Dazed> the whoel thign that makes vlc good (in windows) is that it plays EVERYTHING without isntalling any extra codecs.. even divx and such with ac3 audio
<Dazed> whereas i tried playing a video in linux with vlc and it had no audio.. but with the default movie player in linux it has audio
<Dazed> so wtf..
<sun> nobody
<FabParma> i need to change the video adapter driver from sis to vesa. does exist a frontend package?
<Vegombrei> hi .. my computer hangs sometimes .. is there a utility to check all my hardware like ram and processor etc .. ??
<gaelfx> Dazed: screws fall out all the time, the world is an imperfect place
<acidburn> any ideas gaelfx
<Dazed> Stupid world
<gaelfx> acidburn: did you try using VLC instead?
<irc_bot> hello. i am trying get SNES to save my progress in a game, but i can´ t get it to work. please help!
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: what type of computer?
<frostburn> Vegombrei, cat /proc/cpuinfo      cat /proc/meminfo     and dmesg
<acidburn> yes tried that
<irc_bot> i mean, ZSNES
<Vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: desktop .. assembled it myself
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<IndyGunFreak> maybe look at a memtest,
<IndyGunFreak> is it just locking up, or is it just slow?
<Vegombrei> frostburn: whats what ? should i copy paste that in terminal ?
<frostburn> Vegombrei, just type dmesg
<frostburn> that will show you if any piece of hardware is misbehaving
<erUSUL> FabParma: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<FabParma> i need to change the video adapter driver from sis to vesa. How to? Thanks
<FabParma> erUSUL: thanks
<rulus> prince_jammys, mgolisch: apparently I can mount fat32 filesystems, not ext3 fs's. Do I have to load something to do that?
<gaelfx> acidburn: well, then I'm not really sure what to tell you, besides maybe the DVD is broken
<prince_jammys> rulus: i don't see why
<gaelfx> acidburn: perhaps you could check in the Kubuntu forum
<gaelfx> acidburn: *IRC channel, woops
<rulus> prince_jammys: me neither
<Vegombrei> frostburn: dude it gave me a lot of info .. how do i know if there were any errors ?
<FabParma> !enableroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enableroot
<jussi01> !rootsupport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootsupport
<jussi01> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<frostburn> Vegombrei, there's no one error to look for, you'll have to get a feel for what's normal and what isn't normal.  Google some of the lines.  More than likely they're normal.  For example sometimes my video card will flake out and it will display an error message saying that the nvidia module segfaulted
<nani> hi
<tillux2> hiho
<rick_> d
<gaelfx> tillux2: what did you call me?
<bmharsha> rulus: I tried cron command it worked but my issue was not solved, I was trying to schedule Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time but my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem.
<raystin> ??
<tillux2> is there a way to save different profiles (say the gnome-desktop-layout and compiz) to easily switch between them?
<tillux2> gaelfx: hu?
<gaelfx> tillux2: nothing, just a lame attempt at humor regarding your greeting
<Meeso> I downloaded ubuntu
<Meeso> it says 12.9 mb but unpacked its about 726 mb
<tillux2> gaelfx: ^^
<Meeso> is this correct?
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: sounds about right... just burn the ISO image to a disk as an imate
<IndyGunFreak> !iso | meeper
<ubottu> meeper: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: do you knwo how to burn an imate?
<IndyGunFreak> *image
<Meeso> yeah
<Meeso> Ive used poweriso
<IndyGunFreak> well just burn it and boot it, and see how it goes..
<Meeso> ok
<Meeso> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> if you have a problem, use xchat to come here.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the executable file /usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-alarm-notify?
<orly_owl> How do I find out what video driver I'm using?
<bmharsha> Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time? Right now my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem.
<Meeso> mount it to a virtual drive?
<Bodsda> is it possible to hav a movie file play as your background?
<tillux2> Meeso: no, just burn it
<orly_owl> !video driver > orly_owl
<ubottu> orly_owl, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: just burn it to a disk
<Meeso> ok
<IndyGunFreak> cdr or dvdr.
<turtlez> !video driver > turtlez
<ubottu> turtlez, please see my private message
<raystin> :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, nothing like PMing bot commands that don't work
<tillux2> Meeso: (use pidgin to come here again ;) it's the default instant messenger)
<Bodsda> lol @ IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: :).. good seein ya
<bmharsha> Right now my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem. ﻿﻿Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time?
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, likewise dude
<cdavis> I need to add a postrotate line in logrotate but cannot find how logrotate knows to handle /var/log/messages ?
<wols> bmharsha: yes. do you use dhcp?
<wols> or pppd?
<cdavis> Does it inherently know to handle everything in /var/log?
<orly_owl> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself" Good, it's not self-aware.
<wols> cdavis: not inherently
<Meeso> ok burning to dvd-r
<gaelfx> orly_owl: haha, nice
<wols> cdavis: ls /etc/logrotate*
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: burn it nice and slow.. 2-4x is best.
<albech> anyone have experience with connecting a Bravia monitor to the VGA output on a notebook?
<tillux2> so, again, is there a way to save the gnome layout whatsoever to easily switch between multiple profiles?
<Meeso> heh, speedy
<wols> orly_owl: the bot is liar. after what happened to skynet, no computer will ever admit to be self aware
<Meeso> so...
<Meeso> I have a 250 bg harddrive
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: slower the better.. fast burns,for some reason always screw up on me
<Meeso> how should I split it?
<Meeso> 150- for windows
<albech> the nvidia server will only let me choose between 640x480 and 320x240 for the monitor
<turtlez> IndyGunFreak: actually, you should always burn at the rated speed of the media for best results. :)
<wols> albech: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, ive burned at full speed and had perfect copies but other times (like my arch cd) it totally borked it!
<tillux2> Meeso: 150 for windows?
<wols> turtlez: not really
<Meeso> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: iv'e never ever had luck burning at full speed
<Meeso> I game alot
<bmharsha> ﻿wols: I don't know but sometimes I use "pppoeconf" command to get connected to Internet, if I am not automatically connected.
<IndyGunFreak> and turtlez read the wiki on burning iso's, it disagrees with you
<Meeso> so I need the space
<tillux2> Meeso: so you've got 150gb of games ;D ?
<gaelfx> Meeso: you could do 20-20-210
<wols> bmharsha: ifconfig -a
<Meeso> no
<wols> bmharsha: is there a pppX?
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: you ahve a 150gig xp partition, is that what you're saying?
<wols> Meeso: then most should be ntfs
<prower> I have an 18x pioneer dvd burner but I always burn at 16 just to be cautious...generally if it's a little below top speed, but not top, then it should burn okay
<gaelfx> Meeso: if you format that biggest partition as NTFS, windows will still be able to use
<Meeso> no
<Meeso> I havent partitioned it
<IndyGunFreak> oh
<bmharsha> ﻿wols: Shall I post the output for ﻿"ifconfig -a" in private chat?
<wols> Meeso: ubuntu / needs about 5GB. space for home not counted. a little bit of swap that's it. how you want to do the windows part is your choice. we don't deal with windows
<gaelfx> prower: yeah, but some DVD-Rs can't be written at that speed
<binaryflow> I reinstalled ubuntu on my Latitude D620 to encrypt the hard drive.  Sound was working before the rebuild but does not work now.  If I change the hardware in System Settings to oss I can hear system sound but miro, kaffeine, gstreamer, xine play with no sound.  Alsa doesn't produce sound anywhere.  I can switch Amarok to use the oss drivers but nothing else seems to work.  Fully patched.  Gnome, KDE and KDE4 installed.  Any ideas?
<Meeso> heh
<albech> wols: http://nopaste.com/p/ar1tKpWao
<tillux2> Meeso: best is like about 20-30gb for windows (no games, no music no nothing, just windows and apps), again 30gb for ubuntu and swap, the rest for data
<wols> albech: please pastebin the Xorg.0.log then too
<erwin_> have a sound problem
<mgolisch> i have 20gb for / 200 for /home and another 1tb for a ext3 fs i mount at /mnt/data
<mgolisch> :)
<IndyGunFreak> tillux2: thats how i've got mine setup, so i'd say i agree with you, except its 30, 50 400
<Meeso> whats the directory path for installing ubuntu?
<cdavis> wols, there isn't anything specifically about messages or /var/log/* in /var/logrotate.d
<CrazyProgrammer> Sorry for interrupting guys..I have a simple wuestion with huge implications to my day... How can I determine if a server has drupal or Joomla support? I can ssh to the server but I am not an admin. It is an Ubuntu Server 8.04. Thank you!!
<tim_> anyone here using jdownloader for rapidshare and knows about the reconeectmethod?
<IndyGunFreak> mgolisch: lol, you plan on running out of space by the year 2250?
<spanker> geia se olous
<CrazyProgrammer> geia!
<European-African> I want to migrate my system to another harddisk, I am going to reinstall. Where are all the updated packages/debs stored?
<mgolisch> IndyGunFreak: no i just have all my data there, mostly anime movies and music
<mgolisch> :)
<trigpin> has onyone tried " playonlinux " is it better than wine ?
<wols> cdavis: where did I talk about /var?
<Meeso> how do I install it?
<IndyGunFreak> mgolisch: lol,
<pogay> CrazyProgrammer:  usually you don't need admin right for these kind of cms.
<erwin_> any solutions to: ** (totem:13416): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such nam
<European-African> !upadate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upadate
<European-African> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mgolisch> erwin_: do you run gnome?
<erwin_> yep
<wols> Meeso: you insert the CD into your cdrom drive and boot from it
<tillux2> IndyGunFreak: my setup is quite weird... I've got an internal 80gb ide with 3 partitions, one windows (ca 35gb), one for games (ca 40gb) one windows-swap (rest), an external usb 250gb with two partitions, one music and graphics, the other one my old ubuntu installation (gotta kill that one) and a new internal 250gb s-ata with 3 partitions and a huge unpartitioned section (20gb root, 6gb swap, 40gb home, unpartitioned)
<IndyGunFreak> European-African: the updated apps, arent storedin packages on your PC
<NoiZe91> hello. Can anybody help me with creating an ad-hoc connection?
<mgolisch> erwin_: you should have running the gnome-settings thing then
<wols> IndyGunFreak: what about /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<mgolisch> erwin_: maybe it got terminated
<IndyGunFreak> wols: are they stored there?.. that would surprise me
<erwin_> mgolisch: howto do that then
<pogay> CrazyProgrammer:  you don't even need ssh,, probably for jommla and I think drupal
<European-African> ﻿IndyGunFreak. really, I was told that when you update a copy of the deb is stored on the pc.
<cdavis> wols, in ls /etc/logrotate* which inclused logrotate.conf and logrotate.d, neither if which I can find where /var/log/* or /var/log/messages is included?
<alraune> ﻿did anyone tried to use truecrypt to encrypt a whole drive with different OSses on ? e.g. hd 0,1 xp  hd 0.3 ubuntu ....  does that work with tc ?
<IndyGunFreak> European-African: i don't think they are, i might be wronmg..
<Meeso> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<albech> wols: that was quite a job ;) http://nopaste.com/p/aAmA5ey01
<mgolisch> erwin_: start gnome-settings-daemon manualy
<mgolisch> erwin_: does it show errors?
<Meeso> I need help
<Meeso> can someone please PM me
<NoiZe91> hello. Can anybody help me with creating an ad-hoc connection?
<European-African> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<talcite> hi guys. Could someone explain LVM to me please?
<erwin_> mgolisch: how do I start gnome-settings-deamon
<European-African> !spm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spm
<nooga> did somebody used SWAT for configuring samba under ubuntu?
<talcite> if one of the disks go down, is there any redundancy?
<mgolisch> erwin_: you open a terminal und type gnome-settings-daemon [enter]
<pogay> NoiZe91: which kind of connection?
<European-African> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<alraune> ﻿Meeso: can someone please PM me // yup
<Bodsda> !msgthebot > European-African
<ubottu> European-African, please see my private message
<NoiZe91> pogay: an ad-hoc connection
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: what is your problem?
<erwin_> mgolisch:
<erwin_> ** ERROR **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<erwin_> aborting...
<erwin_> Aborted
<exalted> Hi. I have an LCD monitor which works best 1024x768 at 60Hz. I'm adding vga=792 boot parameter for GRUB and then eventually update-grub, but when I restart my system nothing will show up on screen. Do you have any idea(s)? Thanks.
<pogay> ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient
<pogay> NoiZe91: for LAN
<mgolisch> erwin_: hm it running then
<Cyberai> I am having a USB problem I think. My MP3 player shows up perfectly in gnome on a fedora system as a removable USB drive. But in Ubuntu it's flaky. Sometimes it doesn't show up at all in gnome except in "Computer" as a USB drive that I can't open. Other times gnome doesn't see it at all, but it's there in dmesg. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<mgolisch> erwin_: no idea why your other progs fails to talk to it via dbus then
<pogay> NoiZe91: you mean ad hoc für wirlless....
<marx2k> Cyberai: Which MP3 player is that
<NoiZe91> pogay: for Wifi. One laptop has internet over ethernet. I ant to connect both laptops over wifi and get internet on the other. is that possible?
<erwin_> mgolisch: can it be due to earlier use of 5.1 systemm and now wanting to use the internal speaker
<Cyberai> marx2k, Insignia Pilot, from Best Buy
<cherrry> Hi
<cherrry> I accedentally closed my taskbar
<marx2k> I'm trying to decide on a large capacity mp3 player that works well in Linux
<cherrry> How can I retrive it?
<Cyberai> marx2k, I love this thing. Cheap and works great.
<IndyGunFreak> NoiZe91: do you have a router
<cherrry> hlp me pls
<Cyberai> marx2k, just want it to work right in Ubuntu  :)
<marx2k> How large is it?
<marx2k> (gigabytes)
<Cyberai> marx2k, mine is 4GB
<Cyberai> but they have 8GB ones
<Cyberai> it does video too
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak. ethernet router: wes, Wlan router: no
<prower> I've been trying to find something along the same lines actually :> I was going to buy a nano but Apple is no longer Linux friendly....I'd suggest the Sandisk Sansa (4gb) or Fuze (8gb)
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak: ethernet router: wes, Wlan router: no
<marx2k> I was wanting an iPod 80g
<marx2k> :(
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak: ethernet router: yes, Wlan router: no
<IndyGunFreak> NoiZe91: well, then you're gonna have to steal someoen elses's wireless connnection
<pogay> NoiZe91:  should be possible, to connect only to the other laptop, but I missunderstood adhoc.
<IndyGunFreak> marx2k: their linux support sucks.
<prower> marx2k: Unfortunately unless you can get iTunes to work properly in Wine, it's no longer an option ://
<prower> And I doubt that works
<binaryflow> Are there some alsa packages that I should install?  Config files?  Is alsa the sound engine that is found when System Settings - Sound is set to auto detect?
<marx2k> Wasnt Amarok supposed to be syncing with iPods soon (or now?)
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak: i've tried ;) but its WPA2 without PSK
<erwin_> binaryflow: not sure
<IndyGunFreak> marx2k: it does, but the new Ipods firmware is absolutely no joy on Linux.
<Vhozard> will i notice the speed difference between ubuntu and arch on a E8400 (@3,6Ghz) and  2 samsung spinpoints in raid?
<NoiZe91> pogay: if i am connected with the other laptop, will i get internet access?
<wols> !alsa | binaryflow
<ubottu> binaryflow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marx2k> So Apple crippled the iPod to not work with Linux??
<IndyGunFreak> pretty much
<erwin_> binaryflow: is there anyway to check for alsa updates only
<pogay> NoiZe91:  I think this is the way...
<marx2k> lame
<IndyGunFreak> marx2k: best place to look for a good, mp3/video player with solid linux support, is Creative
<NoiZe91> pogay: so can wou help me getting the ad-hoc connection?
<ikonia> marx2k: cowan audio
<marx2k> Creative actually makes decent mp3 players?
<IndyGunFreak> marx2k: they supposedly work quite well w/ linux..
<pogay> NoiZe91: but other pc has to allow achoc connections
<bmharsha> Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time? Right now my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: but they cost a fortune
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: yup
<NoiZe91> Indygunfreak: is there a possibility to hack a WPA2 network? (without getting a handshake)?
<pogay> NoiZe91: unfortunalty I never tried that, an I now only the this kind of connection exists...
<IndyGunFreak> NoiZe91: it'd be pretty freakin difficult.. why don't you just go buy a $40 router?
<Meeso> Pm me whoever was talking to meeso
<NoiZe91> pogay: thanks anyway
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak: to easy ;)
<IndyGunFreak> well, ..
<Beefeater> its not possible
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, WPA2 not sure WEP yes definately
<pogay> NoiZe91: aren't there description in the internet?
<IndyGunFreak> WEP you can crack in 5min, wpa.. eh..
<wols> NoiZe91: with enough sniffed traffic, yes. IIRC ~10GB
<NoiZe91> pogay: not realy good ones
<Meeso> rebooting
<pogay> NoiZe91: I know the problem...:-) good luck
<NoiZe91> wols: but my HDD has only 5GB ;)
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, theres plenty of wifi encryption hack tuto's
<bmharsha> Right now my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem. ﻿Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time?
<MXIIA> does ubuntu automatically act as a server? when I enter "http://localhost" it says "It Works!" but I never installed Apache or anything of the such
<Ziroday> MXIIA: you must of
<Bodsda> bmharsha, you could set up a block in your router config to achieve those results
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: i know.. wou can hack WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK and WEP. But when there is no handshake wou must bruteforce it
<Ziroday> MXIIA: or you installed some other app that requires apache
<alraune> ﻿Meeso: ?
<MXIIA> hmm
<NoiZe91> pogay: thx
<albech> wols: any ideas?
<Ziroday> MXIIA: you can always remove it if you want
<pogay> NoiZe91: but try first to connect to other pc.... it's ok
<Ziroday> MXIIA: and synaptic will tell you what needs it
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, bruteforce, not really, with enough traffic you can sniff the password (eventually)
<MXIIA> is there a way to tell what it is?
<NoiZe91> podgay: what do wou mean?
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: but the problem is, that i only have 2 GB of free HDD
<FabParma>  i tried pc-bsd distro with kde. inside the menus there is an utility to change the driver of video adapter that its like cups to configure a lan printer. do you think that dont exist for Ubunu a package/utility like that? Thank You
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, learn where the 'y' key is please
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: or how many traffic do wou mean?
<bmharsha> ﻿Bodsda: I am not using any Router to connect to Internet, all I have is a Modem that is connected to my telephone and it is not Dialup. I am using Broadband.
<Bodsda> bmharsha, not sure then, sorry
<wols> NoiZe91: compression!
<wols> less albech
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: ;) i'm writing from an french keyboard. Normally i do this from an german one. Thats why i mix up the letters ;)
<bmharsha> ﻿Bodsda: Its ok, thanks for a try.
<tillux2> MXIIA: or monodevelop ;)
<erwin_> still no sound
<wols> albech: (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800
<bmharsha> Right now my computer gets connected to Internet as soon as I switch on my Modem. Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time?
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: how can i get so much traffic? waiting is not the solution... ;)
<albech> wols: thats my main display on the notebook
<wols> albech: so you want a 2nd monitor connected?
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, im not going to give you a encryption hacking tuto in this channel
<wols> NoiZe91: you can't. waiting is the only way
<albech> wols: yes its a bravia TV connected with the VGA cable
<wols> at least with WPA
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: then in a private, or can you tell me a site where i can read what i have to do?
<Bodsda> NoiZe91, www.google.com
<NoiZe91> Bodsda: ;)
<wols> !dualhead | albech
<ubottu> albech: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bur> alguna española??
<mgolisch> bur: no
<Bodsda> !es | bur
<ubottu> bur: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgolisch> :)
<wols> ubottu: if you are lucky, nvidia-settings should work. you will need twinview
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> albech: if you are lucky, nvidia-settings should work. you will need twinview
<IndyGunFreak> NoiZe91: why don't you use google?.. or like i said, buy a router, then you won't have to wait.
<wols> albech: twinview is the thing to look for with nvidia drivers
<FabParma>  i tried pc-bsd distro with kde. inside the menus there is an utility to change the driver of video adapter that its like cups to configure a lan printer. do you think that dont exist for Ubunu a package/utility like that? Thank You
<albech> wols: ill have another look at that.. i already had a working dual display with another 20" monitor, but i want to be able to connect it to my TV as well
<wols> FabParma: you run debian. this is the wrong channel for you
<albech> wols: ill have another look at the dualhead page though
<wols> albech: use twinview. not normal dualhead like xinerama
<legend2440> Cyberai: is it in MSC mode?   http://www.insignia-products.com/t-MTP%20and%20MSC%20Mode%20Configuration.aspx
<acidburn> ne1 wanna play battleship ive started a server acidburn
<aljosa> is there a package in hardy which includes easy_install for python?
<albech> wols: ok
<NoiZe91> IndyGunFreak: i don't want to hack the other network; i want to make an ad-hoc connection with my 2nd laptop
<Nelson_Apart> Where does Pidgin save the log?
<bur> ola
<Nelson_Apart> Where does Pidgin save the log?
<wols> NoiZe91: then you don't need to crack WPA
<wols> Nelson_Apart: somewhere in your ~. ls -al ~
<Nelson_Apart> wols,  i don't understand you
<bmharsha> Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at particular time?
<Meeso> hey
<wols> !cli | Nelson_Apart
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pawan> hi
<Meeso> 86 bit or 64?
<Dream[BR]> Hi - Hi - Hi
<pawan> what is RAW file system
<NoiZe91> wels: i don't want to crack it. i need some help to make an ad-hoc connection
<Nelson_Apart> wols,  type "~. ls -al ~" in terminal?
<Ziroday> pawan: its a file type for images
<wols> NoiZe91: as I told you: then you don't need to know how to crack WPA
<pawan> i cannot open that partition
<wols> pawan: what device is this and how do you know it's "RAW"?
<NoiZe91> wols: ok?
<pawan> hard disk
<pawan> RAW file system
<pawan> partition
<wols> pawan: from where is this device? and how do you know this is a "RAW" filesystem?
<wols> !enter | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nelson_Apart> Where does Pidgin save the log?
<bmharsha> Can I schedule my Ubuntu to connect to Internet only at a particular time (example;- 10 PM)?
<pawan> properties show RAW
<Meeso> which shook I select?
<Meeso> 86 or 64
<rambo3> meeso go with 86
<Ziroday> bmharsha: yes, with a script in cron
<Meeso> ok
<Meeso> I'm booting the cd
<Meeso> I hope it works
<CreativeX> hola a todos
<bmharsha> ﻿Ziroday: can you help me, by informing me the detailed procedure?
<acidburn> need help cant play cd's or dvd's but i have all the libraries n players me finks
<CreativeX> alguien me puede auidar
<erwin_> no sound, after unplugging 5.1 speakers
<jpds> !es | CreativeX
<ubottu> CreativeX: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CreativeX> !es
<Meeso> damn
<CreativeX> i need help with my mac
<Meeso> it won't work
<CreativeX> i need install ubuntu in my mac but i dont know
<Tonehog> CreativeX: wrong chan for Mac help
<wols> !doesn't work | Meeso
<ubottu> Meeso: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ph8> hi guys, i'm trying to auto configure an OCFS2 system on boot and it appears the default fsck-on-boot passes a -a option, which the fsck.ocfs2 program doesn't have - does anyone know if i can amend the options passed?
<Meeso> I/I error
<rambo3> Meeso, what CPU ?
<Meeso> *O
<wols> Meeso: check CD integrity
<erwin_> tonehog; wb
<Meeso> umm I don't know what I have
<rambo3> Meeso, it could be bad CD
<acidburn> need help cant play cd's or dvd's but i have all the libraries n players me finks im on ubuntu with kde all my mp3's work etc but when inserting a cd or dvd they wont play but i can explore the disks
<CreativeX> Tonehog but i want install my ubuntu
<Meeso> I have anthlon
<Meeso> Processor
<Tonehog> CreativeX: sorry missed that line :)
<wols> !dvd | acidburn
<ubottu> acidburn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bmharsha> ﻿Ziroday: I am new to ubuntu, I don't know how to create scripts but I use "pppoeconf" command to connect to Internet.
<wols> Meeso: check cd integrity first
<rambo3> Meeso, ok i think you have a bad CD.
<Meeso> I did
<Meeso> I checked
<siaw> ls
<acidburn> i have the libdvd library installed still nuffing
<Meeso> Im using the alternate
<Michael_> Why doesn't the ipconfig command work in my terminal? It's a bran new installation of Ubuntu. It just returns the error command not found, or words to that effect.
<ph4mp573r> Michael_ try ifconfig
<siaw> Michael_: its ifconfig :D
<Nelson_Apart> Where does Pidgin save the log?
<Ziroday> bmharsha: this may be extremely complicated, if you are interested and are willing to give up a large amount of free time join me in #bmharsha
<wols> Meeso: cause it doesn't exist. ubuntu is not windows :)
<Michael_> Ohhh right.
<Hagen> hi
<Dream[BR]> Hi - Hi - Hi
<wols> Ziroday: it is one pppd setting and a cron entry. BS about complicated
<Michael_> ph4mp573r, siaw, I was thinking of windows.
<bmharsha> ﻿Ziroday: sure.
<Ziroday> wols: he all yours then
<ph4mp573r> Michael_: xD
<rambo3> Meeso, do you have a 64 cd?
<wols> Ziroday: he messaged me unasked. he's on autoignore
<Hagen> if have a short question: sometimes new internet connections are opened automatically although i'm already online....what isthereason for this?
<Hagen> i have to execute poff sometimes three times to be offline
<Ziroday> wols: pm?
<wols> !pm | Ziroday
<ubottu> Ziroday: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<acidburn> why wont my cd or dvd play i can explore them but they wont play and yes i have the neccasary library and software sumfings wrong not sure wat
<cd> whats the plugin for compiz called?
<wols> acidburn: what video player?
<acidburn> kmplayer
<wols> !compiz | cd
<ubottu> cd: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols> acidburn: mplayer <dvdrom device>
<DozedOnLinux> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<trigpin> is there a way to play games with out turning compriz off ?
<Ziroday> trigpin: you can leave it on but it would go slower
<rambo3> acidburn, would this work: sudo update-alternatives --config kmplayer
<dawid> hi all
<dawid>  could any one give me program that is easy to create programs?? for ubuntu sys gnome
<wols> trigpin: depends a bit on what videocard and driver you use
<Meesis_Meeso_> hey
<Meesis_Meeso_> Indygunfreak
<Meesis_Meeso_> PM me
<wols> dawid: any python IDE
<dawid>  could any one give me program that is easy to create programs?? for ubuntu sys gnome
<dawid> no
<dawid> :(
<dawid> another one
<trigpin> Ziroday,  it not about being slow but it keeps flashing
<wols> dawid: what language?
<wols> trigpin: so which are you using?
<dawid> the best will be for beginners
<wols> dawid: python
<wols> with pygtk
<dawid> can u give me a program
<dawid> ??
<Ziroday> trigpin: or you can execute a script that turns compiz off when you start the game
<dawid> i have python ide but its too hard
<trigpin> wols , intergrated family chip set i think let me check
<christel> DozedOnLinux: what can i do you for?
<wols> !info eric
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2967 kB, installed size 16956 kB
<dawid>  could any one give me program that is easy to create programs?? for ubuntu sys gnome
<dawid> please in pthon
<wols> christel: I'd like you do me too :P
<dawid> ptyhon
<dawid> python
<wols> dawid: google "how to think like a computer scientist" very good intro for python
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿christel:  seem to have someone playng tricks with usernames , may i IM/PM you please ?
<dawid> ;p
<dawid> thanks :P
<trigpin> wols , Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 * xnv knows some computer scientists that you don't want to think like.
<dawid> ok bye all
<dawid> :P
<wols> trigpin: are you using xserver-xgl?
<emorris> are there any programs/features that will allow me to block the mouse from entering a certain area of the screen?
<wols> trigpin: dpkg -l xserver-xgl
<xnv> emorris: I hope so. That would be a hilarious prank.
<wols> trigpin: tho I think your "videocard" is kinda marginal for compiz
<l3d> here is something I just installed clamav and was wondering about if a pdf document could have a virus? sorry if this is a noob question
<emorris> xnv: i have a real use for it though
<wols> l3d: there were some exploits IIRC
<trigpin> wols , it says not matching xserver-xorg
<KomiaPoika> what is package name for extra resolutions and video crads support again?
<pvh_sa|wrk> l3d, not a virus as such. however, there are malformed PDFs that exploit bugs in PDF readers... cause buffer overflows, etc
<wols> trigpin: where did I say _anything_ about xserver-xorg?
<Ziroday> KomiaPoika: depends what video card
<KomiaPoika> Ziroday: it's a trident
<wols> KomiaPoika: there is only the trident driver. it should be used automatically
<l3d> so I should delete the linux help books that are the pdf books in question
<wols> l3d: why?
<DozedOnLinux> oh this is great
<Ziroday> KomiaPoika: what wols said
<wols> l3d: not every pdf has an exploit
<trigpin> wols , No packages found matching xserver-xgl. sory i get confuesed all sound same to me
<KomiaPoika> wols: i have a 800x600 screen ion a 1024 laptop monitor
<wols> KomiaPoika: check your Xorg.0.log then
<tobias__> Hey, can anybody help me with the xampp installation?
<wols> KomiaPoika: and set 16bit color instead of 24
<tobias__> I need to know where the /localhost/ folder is located so i can put my php files
<Raist_Maj> Hi
<wols> tobias__: no. ubuntu comes with everything lamp has. xampp is not ubuntu and not supported
<wols> !lamp |  tobias__
<ubottu> tobias__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tobias__> Thank mate
<Vegombrei> hi .. i installed ubuntu a few weeks ago .. i like it and wanna remove windows and make my pc a complete ubuntu computer ... how do i reinstall and which is the best version to download and install ?
<wols> tobias__: /var/www/ in the default ubuntu apache install which you should use. xampp we dunno and don't care: if you have installed it you now have a borken install
<wols> !best | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: well what version do you have installed now?
<Vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: the latest hardy i guess
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: ok, then why not just stick w/ that?
<pogay> Vegombrei:  you can use gparted and change, move and resize partiton, but use the gparted live-CD.
<IndyGunFreak> pogay: if he has a big hard drive, that will take freakin forever.. it'd be easier to reinstall.
<IndyGunFreak> you an reinstall in 20min, or spend 10hrs moving partitions
<Vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: thing is i have 2 hdd's and both wierdly partitioned due to windows on one of the hdd's .. i wanna wipe my pc slate clean and reinstall and let ubuntu configure the space .. i already backed up all my stuff on an external usb hdd
<vorl> Hi, Why are there so much distributions, doesn't that seem contraproducent?
<pogay> Vegombrei:  you can copy your installatio via cparted to an other disk. then reformat, and copy back
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<vorl> the software developers have it harder to release and some people seem to insult people from other distributions
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i've got a logical volume on a loopback device - any ideas how to make the vg available at boot time? at the moment i've written my own init.d script to do a losetup and vgchange -ay  - but wondering if there is some facility already there that i missed
<wols> vorl: this is a ubuntu support channel. not a general linux channel for general linux questions
<wols> vorl: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> vorl, not the place for chat; try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<KomiaPoika> wols: it just installed and in the xorg.conf file there is no resolution or bitdepth setup
<vorl> bazhang, thanks
<wols> pvh_sa|wrk: /etc/fstab
<wols> KomiaPoika: I know. you need to edit it by hand basically :(
<KomiaPoika> wols: :o
<Vegombrei> pogay: its not like that .. lemme be more precise .. i have 2 hdd's .. one 80 gb and one 250 gb .. the 80 gb is independantly ubuntu .. the 250 gb is partitioned .. i wanna wipe that hdd out and incorporate it with ubuntu .. but the thing is the 250 gb is my primary master
<wols> KomiaPoika: welcome to new Xorg autodetection. which doesn fscking work! :(
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols, seems appropriate for a filesystem, but not for a LVM volume group
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<wols> Vegombrei: format the 250GB partition with ext3 and add it to /etc/fstab on a mountpoint of your choice
<KomiaPoika> wols: yes i remember last time i installed linux on that old laptop it found my card correctly
<wols> !lvm | pvh_sa|wrk
<ubottu> pvh_sa|wrk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<christel> wols: ok, 7pm a good time? :p
<wols> KomiaPoika: gutsy?
<LordRedyen> hi, i need help installing ubuntu
<wols> christel: lemme check air fares and schedules :)
<KomiaPoika> wols: no, kubuntu 8.04 is what i just installed
<Michael__> I have just installed Ubuntu on my new PC. amd have no wired or wireless internet connection available. It just says 'No network connection'. I have ran the ifconfig command which just said something about loopback, localhost 127.0.0.1. It said nothing about my network card, where do I go from here?
<wols> KomiaPoika: I mean the old install where it was detected properly
<LordRedyen> can't install ubuntu becauso HDerrors ﻿http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36539/ ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<KomiaPoika> wols: kubuntu 7.x as far as i remember
<KomiaPoika> wols: i just wiped it without backuping xorg.conf, cause it was so easy last time :(
<KomiaPoika> or etch was it i don't remember
<xnv> Michael__: Checked for physical switches?
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols, the first link in that list doesn't exist and the second makes no reference to loopback devices
<Michael__> xnv, what are they?
<wols> pvh_sa|wrk: how is a loopback device special?
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols: it needs to be associated with a file... i.e. losetup -f /data/mybigfile
<xnv> Michael__: Physical switches. Switches on your laptop to turn on/off your network connection. They are quite common for wireless cards. They can be buttons, key combos, etc.
<xerxes1358> Hi
<MXIIA>  6192 mxiia     39  19 2110m 1.7g 2264 S    1 90.3   2:05.73 beagled-helper    - This is killing my RAM!! I have 15MB free how do I kill this process so I can apt-get remove it?
<wols> KomiaPoika: etch and gutsy use the old non autodetect X. only hardy and lenny fscked it up. morons (yes I know !language, don't bother. I still think the x strike force are such)
<pogay> Vegombrei:  I always use gparted for repartentioning, and IMHO it doesn't take such a long time.
<xerxes1358> Does Ubuntu Live DVD has HP Printer support ? I have a HP7345. How do I check if this printer is supported in the Live DVD ?
<Michael__> xnv. I am using a wired connection right now on my Vista partition.
<wols> pvh_sa|wrk: I'd still sue either initrd or a init.d script
<bringatowel> xerxes1358, give it a try ;) and also try enabling restricted drivers
<MXIIA> xerxes1358: search for HPLIP
<xnv> Michael__: And?
<pogay> Vegombrei:  and as wols said, you can mount any partiton to your ubuntu insatallation.
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols, thanks, i wrote my own init.d script but was just wondering if there was a "standard way" i'm missing ;)
<selinuxium> Hi all, For some reason OpenOffice opens and take up all of the screen real estate, sitting above the task bars... Is there any way of stopping this?
<wols> pvh_sa|wrk: all I'd do is the losetup in the init.d rest if possible in fstab btw
<wols> cause it's fstab where mounts happen :)
<xnv> Michael__: If there's a problem with your wired card, presumably you want to get on the network and try to download updates. If you can use your wireless card instead, you should look to see if you need to enable it.
<lamego> are there any instructions on how to debug a system freeze ?
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols, nah, not fstab  - since this vg is not mounted (its used to host a Xen DomU).
<squiggle> hi all, i'm having problems automounting my shared partition. Works manually but won't automount, and i'm quite sure i've edited /etc/fstab properly.
<zaubra0912> упсс это че англ. чат )))
<Vegombrei> pogay: actually i didnt understand it
<Michael__> xnv, I am using a wired connection right now on my Vista partition. I don't actually have a wireless card come to think of it, but my wired just isn't working.
<wols> squiggle: pastebin your fstab
<dabbu> my system is behaviour is very odd....i have inserted a pen drive and removed but it is still showing the pen drive in my computer......i have installed few softwares but it is not showing ......when i play a .wmv file it does not play the sound only the video is playing and after few mnustes the audio is starting
<dabbu> why
<pogay> Vegombrei:  what is on the 250GB harddrive?
<Vegombrei> pogay: im a noob dude i was looking up that fstab thing wols told me about
<bringatowel> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MXIIA>  6192 mxiia     39  19 6192 mxiia     39  19 2110m 1.7g 2264 S    1 90.3   2:05.73 beagled-helper    - This is killing my RAM!! I have 15MB free how do I kill this process so I can apt-get remove it? 2110m 1.7g 2264 S    1 90.3   2:05.73 beagled-helper    - This is killing my RAM!! I have 15MB free how do I kill this process so I can apt-get remove it?
<squiggle> k right on it
<wols> dabbu: you need to unmount it first perhaps?
<wols> !info beagle
<ubottu> beagle (source: beagle): indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1296 kB, installed size 4224 kB
<dabbu> its showing unable to
<wols> MXIIA: you can remove it yes
<TheWanted> need help plz
<dabbu> few time the pen drive mounts as read only
<wols> dabbu: cause a file on it is still open probably
<xnv> Michael__: Next step is to Google for your problem.
<bluey> hi...... can anyone suggest  a good rss aggregator ?
<Brandon> Ubuntu is great but I miss windows to much I'm going to go re-install windows
<dabbu> wols:no there is no file
<dabbu> wols:what about that sound problem
<squiggle> wols: http://pastebin.com/d5c737409
<Michael__> xnv, I have Googled quite a bit before I came here. Alot of suggestions I have tried, however none have workd.
<TheWanted> how can i copy links from my windows PC to my ubuntu .. am using tightVNC
<TheWanted> how can i copy links from my windows PC to my ubuntu .. am using tightVNC
<pogay> Brandon. in installed win2k in virtualbox...
<wols> !errors | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols> TheWanted: clipboard
<xnv> Michael__: What is the hardware info for your card, then?
<dabbu> wols:r u there
<bluey> hi...... can anyone suggest  a good rss aggregator ? i have tried running RSSOwl .. but it doesnt seem to work
<TheWanted> wols ?? could u pm me some details
<TheWanted> am newbie
<magnetron> bluey, liferea
<wols> squiggle: exact tabs are important in fstab. and there exists no "relatime". perhaps you mean "realtime"?
<bluey> thanx magnetron
<magnetron> bluey, install it with "add/remove applications"
<Vegombrei> pogay: windows on half the partition and music, movies, tv shows and porn on the other half
<squiggle> anyone can help me with my automounting problem? quite sure it's easy to fix but i'm really bad with configs in general. thx in advance.
<TheWanted> hello :(
<bluey> magnetron: lemme try
<squiggle> oh sry wols. didn't see yr post
<pvh_sa|wrk> wols, relatime is an inode access time optimisation: man mount
<emorris> wols: yes there is http://lwn.net/Articles/244829/
<squiggle> wols: anyway the problem i'm having is with the last line only, partition in question is /dev/sda2
<wols> squiggle: your ext3 option is wrong as I told you and the last line need proper tabs
<TheWanted> how can i copy links from my windows PC to my ubuntu .. am using tightVNC  !!!!!!!!!!
<TheWanted> wols didn't got it
<wols> emorris: thx
<pogay> vegombr an you want the ubuntu on the 250gb disk?
<squiggle> wols: okay thanks. i'll go try read and fix that. the partition is fat32 not ext3.
<wols> haven#t heard of it yet. learn a new thing every day
<secludedsage> Excuse me. I want to install Kubuntu 7.04 with KDE 3 in my mobile harddisk. Will KDE 3 upgrade to KDE 4 with Kubuntu's being upgrading to 8.10?
<wols> squiggle: I know
<wols> squiggle: but I was wrong about the ext3 relatime option
<emorris> wols: [relatime] provides for updates only if the previous atime is older than the mtime or ctime (from wikipedia article "stat (Unix)"
<squiggle> wols: okay... sorry. i'm a bit slow at all this. so how do i fix it? put in the tabs properly?
<ogzy> what is the name of the screen that shows the ubuntu logo and a filling bar at the boot time? I want to change the appreance of that screen
<bluey> superb ...... thanx magnetron
<wols> squiggle: yes. fat alos needs some options, like uid, gid and the like
<exalted> Hi. I have an LCD monitor which works best 1024x768 at 60Hz. I'm adding vga=792 boot parameter for GRUB and then eventually update-grub, but when I restart my system nothing will show up on screen. Do you have any idea(s)? Thanks.
<wols> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<wols> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<magnetron> cheers bluey
<TheWanted> where can i see clipboards ???????????????????
<pogay> Vegombrei:  if you like ubuntu on the 250GB-Disk you can resize the last partiton. you need about 5GB for full installation.
<TheWanted> some 1 give me some minutes
<kindofabuzz> i cannot gksudo nautilus, or when i'm in nautilus and right click a folder and select open as admin, i get password prompt but does nothing
<Vegombrei> pogay: the point being i dont want absolutely no partitions .. i want the hdd's to be a single partition of its true size thats it .. im tired of having to see so many drives
<emorris> TheWanted: you can't
<kane77> pogay, hmm.. but then when you use it for a longer time it takes a bit more space actually.. I for instance after 3 years have 15GB used by / partition
<squiggle> wols: /mnt/sda2 vfat umask=077,uid=1000      will that do? i read it off a howto
<TheWanted> emorris u sure ?
<pogay> Vegombrei:  ah you like to make on disk out of many partions on the 250GB?
<pulseezar> quick question; what command would I use to start samba?
<emorris> TheWanted: AFAIK, since you can copy all sorts of data from images to plain text to files, it would be impossible to make a universal viewer
<E|_LHNAS> ÷áßñåôå, ôß êÜíåôå;
<pogay> Vegombrei: wols is right, in linux, you can mount every partion to your home...
<wols> squiggle: yes. pretty much
<Myrtti> !gr | E|_LHNAS
<ubottu> E|_LHNAS: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Vegombrei> pogay: yeah dude .. its already got partitions .. i want to knock it all out and make it just one single 250 gb hdd .. thing is ubuntu is running from another 80 gb hdd in my system .. they're both sata but i think the 250 gb hdd is my primary . you think if i knock it out it'll take out bootloader etc ?
<E|_LHNAS> kissesssss
<trigpin> anyone know a light weight firefox as it is talking 20 cpu with 2 tab open ?
<pogay> Vegombrei:  I guess you can configure the boot sequence and device in your bios
<Jockeo> In OpenOffice.org Word processor, I've made an index (Table of contents). However there is no blank space between the number and the heading. How can I fix this? Now it look like: "1Introduction" but I want it to be "1 Introduction".
<dabbu> opera of firefox which one is best
<gilda> best is matter of opinion
<pogay> Vegombrei:  you want to keep the data on the first disk, you dont need win?
<wols> !best | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kb> where to put my public ssh key on the remote ssh server? whats the full path?
<IndyGunFreak> !best | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dabbu> ok
<Vegombrei> pogay: dude this machine is at my home .. for home use .. ever since i been using ubuntu ive begun to realize this windows is shit and i dont think i wanna use it here anymore .. at work i use mac
<dolo> Is anyone here using a bootsplash that they made themeselves?
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: i think this is being made more of an issue than it needs to be, just make sure your data is backed up, and reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> and set the drives how you want them
<bringatowel> dolo, you mean for Grub? not now but i have before
<dolo> not for grub you know when the pc first boots that orange ubuntu logo with loading bar
<squiggle> wols: didn't work :( still didn't mount
<wols> !errors | squiggle
<ubottu> squiggle: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<dolo> when u say grub u mean the screen to pick which os you boot from?
<opt1k> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bringatowel> oh no havent done that but it should be pretty straightforward
<bringatowel> dolo yea
<aldin> hi, where can i find a link on ubuntu.com site where it mentions debian as base distro?
<aldin> i reall need it quickly
<Vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: that brings us back to my first question .. which ubuntu is best to download and install ? and what is ubuntu ultimate edition ? is it different from what im running now (hardy) ?
<pulseezar> can anyone think of a reason why my ubuntu box doesn't show up the network screen on my windows box anymore?
<dolo> I'm trying to replace the ubuntu boot splash with one of my own desighn but so far i havent had any luck
<td123> aldin: www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<td123> aldin: next time you need something quick, use google.... it was the first link
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: i would just use whatever you'be been using, that you are happy with.. no need to change because me, or someone else, says something is better
<IdleOne> !usplash > dolo
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<aldin> td123: thanks for link i googled by the way :)
<IndyGunFreak> hardy 8.04 is the current version, which is what you said you were using, so i'd stick w/ that
<wols> !ultimate | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<moloa> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=7906fba480bee8900f124af23177709f
<pogay> Vegombrei:  you can now boot the ubuntu from the second disk?
<wols> !ops | please kick moloa
<ubottu> please kick moloa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<opt1k> !8Ball who?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8ball who?
<squiggle> wols: sorry bout that.
<wols> squiggle: about what?
<Vegombrei> pogay: thanks .. i think ill do that and get back to you ..
<squiggle> wols: about not telling you what the problem was. anyway i rebooted and same problem, the shared partition didn't mount
<squiggle> /etc/fstab is here http://pastebin.com/d1952c2d1
<pogay> Vegombrei: okydok
<dabbu> can any one help me to share file with window partition
<IdleOne> dolo, please ask permession before you msg someone
<benzss> so guys can anyone recommend a good msn client that ISN'T as big of a pain in the ass as amsn?
<wols> squiggle: add "auto," int he options
<squiggle> ah
<IdleOne> !usplash > dolo this link should help you please read it
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<TheWanted> i lost the main menu on my ubuntu
<dabbu> when i try to share it show a error with permission dednied
<dolo> IdleOne: didnt u just send me a bot to answer my question about usplash?
<squiggle> as in, umask=077,uid=1000,auto ?
<TheWanted> how can i ru it again ?
<emorris> TheWanted: do you still have a panel
<Mortuis> I'm trying to VNC into my ubuntu machine and am apparently not typing in the password I set correctly.  Is there a way to reset/clear the vnc password from the command line? This machine is headless and I'd rather not hunt down a monitor/keyboard/mouse for it.
<wols> squiggle: yes. and don't froget the defaults
<dolo> IdleOne: I got a messege from the channel bot says u sent it to me
<fomin> do anyone here
<bringatowel> Mortuis, vncpasswd
<wols> !ask | fomin
<ubottu> fomin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TheWanted> emorris nop
<wols> fomin: do you have a ubuntu problem?
<IdleOne> dolo, yes I did. buit that does not mean I know all the answers. I know about that wiki page and it should be anough to help you
<wols> IdleOne: now I'm disappointed in you!
<TheWanted> emorris only fucken page open
<zubair> hi everyone
<fomin> sorry
<IdleOne> wols, ????
<alraune> !grub>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<squiggle> wols: after that edit, still didn't work
<emorris> TheWanted: press alt-F2, then type gnome-panel and press enter
<wols> IdleOne: you not knowing everything! that totally ruins my world view!
<dolo> IdleOne: I have that page bookmarked I was using it for past 3 days and 17 attempts at making a usplash theme of my own but since i havent been able to get it to work properly i came here in hopes id find someone who was able to make it work
<zubair> i got my Synaptic Package Manager crashed --- need help
<IdleOne> wols, I feel ya buddy. I was shocked also when I realised it
<wols> squiggle: manually mounting it works? pastebin your current fstab
<Mortuis> bringatowel: Apprently I don't have vncpasswd on my system. I set up the password via System->Preferences->Remote Desktop.  Do I need to install vncpasswd to change that password? Or is vncpasswd for something else?
<wols> !errors | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<opt1k> i have trouble with compiling eggdrop... here's what happens after make configure & make: http://opt1k.pastebin.com/f39249704 .. any help?
<IdleOne> !language | TheWanted
<ubottu> TheWanted: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zubair> i got this error --->A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<zubair> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<zubair> 'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room, E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room, E:Error occurred while processing libanthy0 (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<taak> hey how come my terminal prompt loses color when i use screen?
<dolo> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<emorris> TheWanted: did you try my suggestion?
<bringatowel> Mortuis, which system? to set the VNC password on the remote machine, connect through SSH first
<bringatowel> Mortuis, it can also be set in that Remote Desktop area
<dolo> the error i keep running into is usplash: "can't get console font: Invalid argument"
<wols> opt1k: dpkg -l |grep tcl8.5
<bastid_raZor> gnome crashes randomly or hangs.. here is my .xsession-error :: http://pastebin.com/f3579a8b5
<squiggle> wols: yup i just confirmed that manually mounting works. did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/osshare and it worked fine. current fstab is http://pastebin.com/m66687dd1
<deepfriedsquirre> Hello
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 and getting Quake 4
<IndyGunFreak> dabbu: were you a little upset w/ the best bot?..lol to see what the "best" is.. you ask it "What is the best.. video player" and it will tell you the rankings
<wols> squiggle: don't. to check your fstab entry, just jsue mount /dev/sda2
<TheWanted> emorris nothing loaded when i pressed alt+f2
<deepfriedsquirre> Some stderr from running the installer: The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0
<earthian> My friend has problems with the keyboard layout in hardy
<wols> deepfriedsquirre: glibc-2.0 is kinda OLD
<Mortuis> bringatowel: I am connected to the machine via SSH.  I had originally set the password in that Remote Desktop area, but I don't have vncpasswd installed on that machine (I just tried it).  So I was just confirming that I had to install vncpasswd to make this change, and that vncpasswd is not for something other than that Remote Desktop area.
<earthian> it sometimes not change to some other languages in the group
<abchirk> Hi, I started the UbuntuinstallCD (Hardy) I tried to resetup my grub... but there aren't any usual device names under /dev/ only /dev/disk/aasjdi-part2 and else? How I can resetup grub then?
<deepfriedsquirre> I found glibc-2.7.x or soemthing, but I can't find glibc2.0
<emorris> TheWanted: what are you seeing now?
<deepfriedsquirre> yet it worked in an installation of xubuntu on top of an old ubuntu installation
<dolo> any ideas?
<deepfriedsquirre> both of which were 8.04
<TheWanted> emorris only firefox
<wols> !grub | abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emorris> !enter | deepfriedsquirre
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<opt1k> wols: nothing happens
<TheWanted> emorris something wrong there
<deepfriedsquirre> wols: Well, what shall I do about it?
<wols> opt1k: that's the problem. not tcl8.5 installed. do that now
<wols> !uake4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uake4
<wols> !quake4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake4
<deepfriedsquirre> I looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake4
<emorris> TheWanted: close firefox, press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x, then log in again
<opt1k> wols: i'm pretty much sure i've installed tcl8.5 but i'll do as you say
<abchirk> wols that is my problem, he isnt linking my disk on /dev/ so I cannot use grub commands to install it?
<squiggle> wols: somehow, when i didn't change anything the last time i rebooted, it worked. i dunno what you/I did right though. lol. happily ever after for me
<pogay> abchirk:  I guess the easyest way to correct a grub installation is from a live-CD
<abchirk> pogay but how? I have to reinstall it with the stages and so on..
<legend2440> opt1k: why compile it when it is in synaptic?
<wols> abchirk: bind mount /dev and /proc inside the chroot BEFORE you chroot
<bringatowel> Mortuis, yeah remote desktop controls the vnc server, so vncpasswd should do the trick
<wols> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<TheWanted> emorris nothing working
<opt1k> wols: ii  tcl8.5                                     8.5.0-2ubuntu1                                       Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.5 - run-t
<abchirk> wols tehre isn't any /dev/hda or /dev/sda or else :(
<wols> opt1k: and why use an eggdrop when ther is supybot?
<opt1k> wols: i only know of eggdrop
<wols> opt1k: and the -dev file?
<Mortuis> bringatowel: Okay, thanks! I'll go hunt down which package has vncpasswd then.
<dolo> Anyone here running a bootsplash that theyve made themselves?
<wols> abchirk: kinda unpossible
<pogay> abchirk:  you can mount --bind /your/boot /boo and then grub-install /dev/yourdevice, the update-grub
<opt1k> legend2440: synaptic has an older version
<opt1k> wols: what dev file?
<emorris> TheWanted: what do you mean nothing?
<IdleOne> dolo, ask a specific question in refference to your specific issue. that Q is to vague for anybody to be able to help you
<wols> opt1k: the tcl8.5 dev package
<abchirk> wols the disk is under /dev/disk/somelongname-part[1-4]
<abchirk> ah maybe I can try that pogay
<dolo> Anyone here know how to fix  "usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument"
<opt1k> wols: nop, don't have tcl dev package
<wols> opt1k: and why do you MUST have the newer version?
<emorris> TheWanted: no response to anything?
<bringatowel> Mortuis, sure, hope it works
<wols> opt1k: then how do you expect it to compile anything with tcl?
<TheWanted> emorris nop
<pogay> abchirk:  so you also can install grub to an external usb-device.
<TheWanted> emorris as u said i mean
<opt1k> wols: i'm used to having newest versions...
<invitado> hola
<dolo> IdleOne: I figured if they already have a working one of there own maybe they could tell me how they did it
<opt1k> wols: what's the dev package name in synaptic?
<taak> where can i ask a question about gnu screen?
<invitado> hello
<wols> opt1k: that's foolish
<wols> taak: here if you run ubuntu
<pogay> abchirk: but you have an correct grub, to be able to make the grub operations...
<IdleOne> dolo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616510 take a look at this post. it is for 7.10 but it should still be valid
<taak> ok, i think screen is messing up my TERM a little bit
<abchirk> pogay how correct grub? its installed yes?
<taak> the color on the shell prompt is lost
<emorris> TheWanted: ok, hold down alt+sysrq (print screen), then while holding these, press s, then u, then b in turn. This will sync your disks, remount them as read only, then reboot the system
<taak> works ok elsewhere, in editors
<opt1k> wols: btw, i can add whatever i want while compiling it from source so, that's another reason why i haven't used the one in synaptic
<geirha> taak: you have colored prompt, but not in screen?
<invitado> hello
<taak> geirha: right
<JewStyleKungFu> does anyone know some open source software that I could use to create a disk image of an XP installation?
<abchirk> hm pogay when I do grub-install /dev/disk/by-id/mypartition.. he tells me that the disk doesn't have an correct bios drive?
<pogay> abchirk: yes grub must be installed correctly. And it seem's to be impossible to install grub via a chrooted installation.
<wols> pogay: wrong
<emorris> JewStyleKungFu: there is a program called quickstart. It is free, though not open source
<pawan> hi
<invitado> hi pawan
<geirha> taak: ~/.bashrc is the file you want to edit then. Not sure what the best way is, but setting force_color_prompt=yes should work
<wols> JewStyleKungFu: man dd
<pogay> wols: I never arrived to install grub via a chroot...
<invitado> :)
<wols> pogay: just cause you can't do it successfully doesn't mean it can't be done. I did a few times
<JewStyleKungFu> thanks guys
<pogay> wols: but drives I have seen, now when mounting full proc and dev
<wols> one needs to bind mount /dev and /proc into the chroot of course
<Prose> was wondering, when connecting to a public wi-fi connection (like library or airport), is spoofing a different MAC address frequently a good way to keep privacy high ?
<opt1k> wols: ty for help
<pogay> wols: good to know, thanks for this information.
<invitado> hello
<abchirk> or can I build stages manually?
<invitado> _:(
<invitado> listentome
<geirha> taak: A safer way is probably to add a "screen) color_prompt=yes;;" in the case "$TERM" part ...
<bastid_raZor> i get some errors like this in my .xsession-error :: (gnome-terminal:17659): Vte-WARNING **: No handler for control sequence `device-control-string' defined.
<mndo> hi there!
<taak> geirha: the default .bashrc has case "$TERM" in xterm-color) color_prompt=yes;; does that have something to do with it?
<pogay> wols: sometimes other problems arrive, so the failurs are not due to chroot, o.k.
<mndo> with which id does apache2 run?
<geirha> taak: yes, if you double that line and change xterm-color to screen, it should give you color in screen.
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I could install Quake 4 on an installation of xubuntu over the top of an installation of ubuntu (I forgot to format the old partition that had ubuntu installed on it ebfore installing xubuntu), but now that I'm on a plain xubuntu I'm getting: 'The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0'
<wols> bastid_raZor: since when are warnings errors?
<pogay> wols: there are drives, which are not recognized be grub 0.97...
<bastid_raZor> wols; true, i have a plethora of other issues in .xsession-error if you care to look.. :: http://pastebin.com/f3579a8b5
<wols> pogay: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<wols> bastid_raZor: I only see a single error about compiz
<dolo> IdleOne: I read all 13 posts the issue was never resolved
<pogay> wols:  i had the case where gemetry found the disk, but find didn't find the kernel...
<pawan> hi
<taak> geirha: wait, how do i want to set it exactly?
<wols> pogay: BIOS error possible. 1024 cylinder boundary for example
<bastid_raZor> wols; okay, where else might i look to see why gnome/entire computer locks up at times. this is a fresh install of hardy
<pogay> wols: this disk was not bootable via grub1, I can boot it now with grub2
<wols> bastid_raZor: almost unpossible :(
<pogay> wols: may be...
<geirha> taak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36552/
<cwill747> so i have a problem where firefox won't play my audio from videos on youtube... i had this problem before but can't remember how to fix it. anybody?
<wols> sudden lockup usually leaves no traces, cause well, the PC is locked up, so how could it write an error message or log?
<taak> geirha: sweet, thanks!
<mg> Hey People! Any nice spellcheck solutions under vim?
<RequinB4> Wow... ok - I came on here to try and get MS Office .tiff file formats to play nice with evince,  when I tried re-scanning and realized that ubuntu has full plug and play with my printer/scanner and gpdf does everything in GUI twice as well as windows with more options and no format issues...
<dolo> does launchpad work well for bugreporting?
<xnv> mg: Any reason not to try asking in #vim first?
<pogay> wols: strange, "this" disk, which is perfectly bootable from my laptop, didn't but from my fathers pc, althoug it was shown as usb-drive...
<wols> RequinB4: gz. if it all works it's great, but often we see here when it doesn't :)
<kbrosnan> cwill747: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PulseAudio see the start of the known issues section
<emorris> dolo: that's what it's for ;-)
<mg> xnv: i did
<bastid_raZor> wols; alright, how might i fix some of the Warnings? the Can not calculate ... net desktops .. for instance. that seems like a warning i would like to fix.
<RequinB4> wols: That's the thing - I wasted hours on here because I assumed it WOULDN'T work xD
<cwill747> kbrosnan: it says the page does not yet exist
<pogay> wols:  I have another usb-drive now, which makes problems, I will try with chroot first...
<xnv> mg: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=vim+spell+check
<wols> bastid_raZor: I'd check memory with memtest, do some stress testing with cpu burn. check temps with lm-sensors constantly
<invitado> hello
<wols> bastid_raZor: we have summer so maybe the box overheats sometimes
<pawan> how to install quicktime
<wols> bastid_raZor: dunno about nautilus, sorry
<hemanth> did anyone try Gos
<hemanth> ?
<taak> is there any way to get screen to choose more useful window names than "0$ bash  1-$ bash  2*$ bash" ?
<cwill747> kbrosnan: never mind, i fixed it
<pawan> how to install quicktime
<geirha> taak: screen -t
<pawan> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bastid_raZor> wols; thanks
<dabbu> 'net usershare' returned error 255: count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/music. Error was Permission denied
<dabbu> count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/pictures. Error was Permission denied
<dabbu> net usershare add: cannot create tmp file /var/lib/samba/usershares/:tmpDLkOvD
<dabbu> this is the erroe when i try to share a file
<dabbu> plz help
<jschoolc> any way to colorize tail output?
<dabbu> 'net usershare' returned error 255: count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/music. Error was Permission denied count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/pictures. Error was Permission deniednet usershare add: cannot create tmp file /var/lib/samba/usershares/:tmpDLkOvD
<riegersn> Is there a rom manager out there like Kamefu (KDE), that can manage all rom types?
<dabbu> this is the samba error when i try to share file
<dabbu> help
<Ktron> Is there a way to get a list of outstanding updates from the console? I'm ending up with a lot of ubuntu 8.04.1 server installations under me, and I'm trying to find a way to keep tabs on all of their update statuses
<rus> er how long do bans last ?
<geirha> taak: http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/screen_9.html#SEC34
<rus> i was banned 2 months ago and it still persists .. thats a little extreme
<IndyGunFreak> rus: from where?
<rus> here
<IndyGunFreak> rus: take it to #ubuntu-ops
<shabda> Is rapidsvn the best gui svn client to use on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> why were you banned?
<wols> rus: until an op removes it
<wols> no set time
<dabbu> ﻿net usershare' returned error 255: count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/music. Error was Permission denied count_num_usershares: can't lstat file /var/lib/samba/usershares/pictures. Error was Permission deniednet usershare add: cannot create tmp file /var/lib/samba/usershares/:tmpDLkOvD
<dabbu> this is samba sharing error
<dabbu> anuone to help
<dabbu> or u r here just for time pass
<emorris> !patience | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rus> looks like i was banned for being off topic
<shabda> How can I setup rapidsvn to ignore .pyc files?
<dabbu> ok
<dabbu> ok MR bot
<IndyGunFreak> rus: well, if you're caught here going around a ban, theyw ill not look lightly on that, i would leave, and go to #ubuntu-ops, and take it up there
<rus> ah ubuntu-ops
<rus> ace
<rus> ta
<taak> geirha: setting PROMPT_COMMAND to 'echo -n -e "\033k\033\134"' as it recommends just seems to prepend '134' to my shell prompt and not affect screen in any other way
<nice_burger> hi. screenlets anyone? they disappear when i 'show desktop'. what limbo are they being sent to?
<abchirk> or ist possible to boot from a live cd a special partition?
<geirha> taak: The easiest is to use Ctrl+a Shift+a I guess
<Juhaz> nice_burger, same limbo as every other window.
<king_> couldn't use fcitx to input Chinese after i update it to 8.04.why?
<eshat> Is it possible that I lose root permissions if I run a script via ssh root@host /bin/script ???
<taak> geirha: i'd prefer to have it dynamically set to the current process, which it's supposed to be able to do...
<riegersn> Is there a rom manager out there like Kamefu (KDE), that can manage all rom types?
<nice_burger> Juhaz: almost - other windows i can get back, not screenlets
<Juhaz> nice_burger, right, because the screenlets skip the taskbar and alt+tab window, which is presumably what you use to get the other windows back, but the actual hiding is still exactly the same.
<abchirk> pogay when he makes the stages? because I need the new stages? with grub-install he doesn't or?
<RemsSs> hello everybody
<Juhaz> nice_burger, wmctrl might help to get them back, but really, they should set some sort of hint to prevent the wm from hiding the in the first place.
<nice_burger> wmctrl?
<bee> How would I go about instealling php4?
<bobertdos> Hello, ﻿RemsSs, How may we help you?
<benpicco> Hi, when I enter the password for a WPA secured network, clicking 'connect' has no effect at all
<bazhang> bee, why that version?
<benpicco> i wicd I mean
<benpicco> *in
<Ben___> Does anyone know if the ISO file on Bigpond (Australia) Files Site is vaild??
<bee> bazhang, for testing.
<sCOTToEEE> hey guys watts the console cmd to find out the diskspace left on a drive?
<benpicco> Ben___: just check the md5 hash
<bazhang> bee, you know it is no longer supported right?
<benpicco> sCOTToEEE: df -h
<pogay> abchirk: I just also make a grub install...   grub-update creates the /boot/grub/files
<sCOTToEEE> thnx'
<abchirk> ah update
<abchirk> but I have no grub-update
<Guillaum3> greets guys. i need virtualisation software. any recommendations?
<pogay> abchirk:  an grub-install installes it to where every you want it, for example in your mbr of your booting disk.
<bazhang> !vm | Guillaum3
<ubottu> Guillaum3: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Zeester> does anyone know what the hardware requirements are for the Media Center called Elisa?
<abchirk> bt also the stage files pogay?
<Drakas> Hello, what's the program to find the key codes when something is pressed on keyboard? The program's name starts with 'x' or so.
<Guillaum3> !VMWare | Guillaum3
<ubottu> Guillaum3, please see my private message
<lastent> has anyone lost all the items on the applications menu?
<pogay> abchirk:  the stage-files grub needs to boot, and they have to be placed somewhere...
<pogay> abchirk:  you know you can start many applications via grub, but you need only one grub installation.
<pogay> abchirk:  in /boot/grub/menu.lst all the installations can be added.
<geirha> taak: if you prepend the command with screen, inside a screen, it should set the title to the program name automagically.
<lbo_ken> hi all  i did a update and added the  multimedia files,put avalaible kde kde4 xfce, (and keept gnome)   now when then i rebooted my pc  and i get a  error when i try to log on kde,kde4 or xfce it just get back to the loggin, when itry to log  on gnome, i get a error ,saying unable to lock the file /home/username/.ICEauthority  can any one help me ?
<abchirk> pogay I know but my other grub is broken. ;) because I put a hd from a other PC into it and it seems that the stage files doesn't match
<arcsky> Hello i search a tool for update my dyndns address ?
<onthefence928> i am running a sun VMware virtual machine with windows XP on my ubuntu 8.04 so that i can use my zune software, how do i get my music folder to work equally on both machines?
<geirha> arcsky: ddclient
<lbo_ken> onthefence928 i would say with samba ( same as if they was 2 differents  pc
<pogay> abchirk:  check the device.map in /boot/grub   sometimes results of grub are strange to me, but usually it installs...
<TeraByte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886185
<arcsky> geirha: thx
<KevinBooks> Hello all. If I install the Desktop addition, I can still later install things like bind, apache, mysql, through apt-get later right? I don't *need* to install the Server edition, right?
<RequinB4> TeraByte: people are more willing to click on links if you give a synopsis of what the problem is
<TeraByte> RequinB4, i cant login into ubuntu, im dropped into the busybox shell
<TeraByte> and im a noob, and i dont know what to do from there
<RequinB4> TeraByte: have you already installed?
<TeraByte> i used wubi
<taak> geirha: prepend the command with screen, inside a screen?
<oklinux> have any one put the mac overlay on ubuntu and is it easy to do ?
<Ben43> how can i find the vendor id of a usb device
<wols> Ben43: lsusb
<Ben43> thanks
<geirha> taak: yes. Start a new screen with screen. Then in the shell inside the screen, type for instance "screen irssi"
<wols> TeraByte: there was an error before busybox came on
<geirha> taak: that will create a new window with the title "irssi"
<TeraByte> wols, how might i resolve it
<wols> geirha: why start screen again inside screen?
<wols> TeraByte: by telling us the error
<TeraByte> let me restart
<geirha> wols: it doesn't start a new screen, it creates a new window in the running screen
<reisio> do ms core fonts come preinstalled in Ubuntu?
<oklinux> so is ubuntu rated # 1 in linux os ?
<wols> reisio: no
<reisio> wols: why not? :p
<wols> reisio: license
<reisio> oklinux: if you ignore the fact that it's Debian, and only consider desktop installations, yup
<wols> oklinux: do you have a ubuntu support problem?
<timma> Hello, is there a way to recursively convert audio files to mono?
<reisio> wols: tedious, thanks
<reisio> timma: so many ways
<wols> reisio: ubuntu is not dbeian
<reisio> wols: I know, it's Debian + crap :p
<oklinux> not yet wols im putting in ubuntu in a laptop later on today
<wols> oklinux: this is a support channel, not a chat channel.
<asha_> hi sometime ago  i configured ubuntu to dial in my DSL connection using pppoeconf, now i want to revert it but network manager applet keeps showing it in manual configuration. How can i undo this
<oklinux> so where do I go for ubuntu chat wols
<abchirk> hm pogay grub-install needs very long and doesn't do anything only writing that fd0 wasn't found :P
<abchirk> pogay stages weren't installed to... maybe stages get onl installed during installation?
<kevinO> abchirk, gnome or kubuntu?
<abchirk> Kevin` nothin? I am in the console. ;)
<kevinO> abchirk, ok, if its grub your having problems with theere is a nice and easy to use grub editor
<pogay> make sudo fdisk -l or sudo blkid to find out the correct device names...
<lbo_ken> can anyone help me with my  error ,saying "unable to lock the file /home/username/.ICEauthority  can any one help me ?"
<dim> hi to all
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kevinO> abchirk, qgrubeditor, and kgrubeditor
<timma> reisio, if you do not mind, what do you prefer?  And what about audacity?
<abchirk> ok I will try
<kevinO> abchirk, if theats what your trying to do, that program has all the optios you caould use, and it will help you understab grub more as time goes on
<JoshuaRL> kevin0:  i think that qgrubeditor is done with, kgrubeditor is the new one
<TeraByte> there was no error given.
<Ktron> Is there a way to get a list of outstanding updates from the console? I'm ending up with a lot of ubuntu 8.04.1 server installations under me, and I'm trying to find a way to keep tabs on all of their update statuses
<TeraByte> i just said "kernel alive" then went to the loading bar
<kevinO> JoshuaRL, Isnt qgrub for gnome and kgrub for kde?
<TeraByte> and then it went to busybox
<Evo> hmm
<JoshuaRL> kevinO: dont think so, but im may be wrong.  hold up, ill get links
<Ben___> Australian Users FYI - Bigpond Unmetered Mirror has corrupt ISO :( Will follow up with Bigpond ASAP :)
<pogay> wols, when I make grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sdc (in chroot) msg ist: /dev/sdc9: Not found or not a block device.  sdb9 is my current home
<timma> reisio, sorry, I should say I am trying to do a batch (in command line), so it will go fast.
<kevinO> JoshuaRL, kgrubeditor is the kde version and it is actually behind in version numbers, not sure why
<kevinO> maybe it has the same basic code just started at a later time
<pogay> wols, that why I never worked out a chrooted grub installation, probably I make a error.
<JoshuaRL> kevinO: http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391
<JoshuaRL> kevinO: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=75442
<JoshuaRL> kevinO: both are for the QT toolset, qgrubeditor is discontinued
<kevinO> JoshuaRL, look in synaptic, it says this is the kde  version of qgrub editor
<kevinO> lol
<bobJR> ive got a good question i been searchin everywhere on the ubuntu forums im lookin for somthing to back up dvd's but there copyright protected my children have grimy hands and they screw up most of my dvd's lol
<bobJR> so got to make a backup
<kevinO> JoshuaRL, looks like someone needs to update the repos :D
<Guillaum3> how do i check my kernel version?
<JoshuaRL> kevinO: heh
<bastid_raZor> Guillaum3; uname -r
<regeya> bobJR:  you can use k9copy for a totally Free Software solution, or if you have an x86 system and don't mind using wine, you can used dvdfab decrypter to rip, and dvdshrink to transcode...
<bartocc> hi
<regeya> bobJR: I understand about the grimy hands, btw. :->
<bartocc> can I change the default size of my terminal window ?
<bobJR> haha
<bobJR> ill use dvdfab thank you very much i got wine installed now
<pogay> wols: yeah df shows sda8 (my root) not the chrooted / which would be sdc2..
<JoshuaRL> bobJR: dont use a windows app if you can find a native linux version
<JoshuaRL> its just a better idea
<regeya> one morning...well, first, I'm one of those "fools" who bought into hd-dvd (figured that the worse one would win) and I found my two-year-old using spartacus and king kong as toys
<regeya> JoshuaRL: Agreed, but some of the newer discs have stronger/weirder copy protection than k9copy can handle
<JoshuaRL> regeya: true, have you tried k9copy?
<JoshuaRL> bobJR: you too, try k9copy
<regeya> JoshuaRL: As far as that goes, a totally Free Software system shouldn't even play/transcode DVDs...
<JoshuaRL> its a KDE app, so it may take a little bit of time to load
<regeya> JoshuaRL: yeah.  it rocks for the stuff it'll do. :-D
<JoshuaRL> regeya: true, but thats the price you pay for functionality.  just dont let stallman hear i said that
<lbo_ken> there is also xdvdshrink who is a native  linux version of dvdshrink
<regeya> I leave kdeinit running, because I use a few kde apps.  I'll be danged if I'm waiting for the daemons to load just to burn a DVD
<taak> geirha: i found this did what i wanted: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen#auto_renaming_the_.22tabs.22
<Bruno_F> hello. i'm a total newbie, can somebody help me setting up the wireless adapter? (atheros chip)
<JoshuaRL> regeya: good idea, thats what i do on XFCE
<abchirk> ah now he installed it pogay :P
<abchirk> the stages have to be under /bott/grub/ right?
<regeya> xfce > *
<pogay> abchirk: super!  my chroot things don't work...
<abchirk> s/bott/boot
<JoshuaRL> regeya: hmm?
<lbo_ken> can anyone help me with my  error ,saying "unable to lock the file /home/username/.ICEauthority  can any one help me ?" (still not answered this is my last try  ;-))
<regeya> hehe nm
<pogay> abchirk:  usually ists /boot/grub/... (with stages and menu.lst)
<abchirk> ok I will reboot the damn PC now. *hopefully*
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: what are you trying to do when you get that error?
<pogay> ab you came to grub when booting, you can start any installation, also by hand...
<Bruno_F> hello. i'm a total newbie, can somebody help me setting up the wireless adapter? (atheros chip)
<bartocc> how can I check my version of ubuntu ?
<lbo_ken> loggin on my ubuntu (iget the message when trying to log on gnome , no error message when i try the kde m kde4.0, or xfce ) but just return to log it window
<pogay> abchirk:  you can at least correct the drive-nr if they are not correct...
<earthian> Hello, Me and my friend have difficulties switching the keyboard layout after the upgrade to hardy. It was ok with Gutsy/feisty
<meoblast001> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobJR> lol they work you all to death
<abchirk> ok
<meoblast001> where is the login script for cgiemail put if you instal from repos?
 * bobJR idles
<meoblast001> i mean
<meoblast001> cgiirc
<meoblast001> not cgiemail
<client-03> #nick LQman
<jedimind> is there a way i can make my keyboard volume control adjust both the master volume plus headphones (equally) ?
<StuntMan> hi everyone, I have a USB headset that ubuntu doesn't switch to after plugging in...  it seems to work, sounds play through it in the test, but all my system sounds still go through the onboard sound, even after switching them in the sound preferences
<meoblast001> are there any alternatives to the find command that actually work?
<earthian> meoblast001, `locate`
<meoblast001> thanx
<earthian> meoblast001, also you might not know the correct syntax for find
<Ab3L> hello
<meoblast001> =/
<meoblast001> hmmm
<meoblast001> how do i make a link in apache to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<meoblast001> webpages are located at /var/www
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: not sure man.  can you use aptitude to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<xnv> meoblast001: man ln
<meoblast001> ahhh
<meoblast001> ln
<meoblast001> ok
<jpds> meoblast001: Do it in /etc/apache2/sites-available/site.conf
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: you should be able to do that from the recovery console, or the other DEs
<meoblast001> jpds: i want symbolic right?
<lbo_ken> ill try but i dont know what are the   package name that the probleme
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: just do the following command
<jpds> meoblast001: You don't link anything, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36560/
<earthian> meoblast001, `ln -ds source target`
<jpds> meoblast001: Where it says: "ScriptAlias"
<Epsis> Hi everybody, i'm wondering if anyone can help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 under Wubi, inside windows vista. I've already downloaded the Ubuntu 8.04.1 .ISO so i wouldn't have to do it through Wubi, and i've followed all the instructions telling me how to use a pre-downloaded .ISO. The problem is even though i've got my .ISO in the same folder as Wubi.exe, (like told to on wubi's website), wubi still tries to download 
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<meoblast001> k thanx
<JoshuaRL> Epsis: im not a wubi expert myself, but i think wubi downloads all it needs
<lbo_ken> ok thanks JoshuaRL ill try that
<JoshuaRL> Epsis: unless you dont want that to happen
<dabb1> can any one give me his smb.conf file
<dabb1> so that i can share file over samba
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: no prob man, hope that helps
<Epsis> it's just the download alone will take over an hour and a half, and i'm not sure if it's  even necessary
<gaelfx> when you ctl+alt+f1, how do you get back into GDM?
<JoshuaRL> Epsis: true.  again, im not sure about how it works
<StuntMan> ﻿ hi everyone, I have a USB headset that ubuntu doesn't switch to after plugging in...  it seems to work, sounds play through it in the test, but all my system sounds still go through the onboard sound, even after switching them in the sound preferences
<bastid_raZor> gaelfx; ctrl alt f7
<JoshuaRL> Epsis: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<JoshuaRL> they may be able to help
<gaelfx> bastid_raZor: thanks!
<lbo_ken> i did a research and  maybe ill try to change the right too (some one had the same probleme and post it on another forum and they sugested him to  change the right to that folder
<StuntMan> anyone?
<bastid_raZor> gaelfx; or if you've made changes and you want to reload gdm .. do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Epsis> thanks JoshuaRL, that's gonna be uber helful
<dabb1> any one teach me to share file over samba]
<dabb1> samba
<ph8> dabb1:  Google samba how tos
<cached> When I try to compile git, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1166322 . Any advice?
<tsuna27> i need to file a bug report how can i do so
<wols> a!reportbug
<dabb1> ph8: i have tried but unsuccesful
<wols> !reportbug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reportbug
<wols> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abchirk> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IdleOne> tsuna27, launchpad.net
<wols> cached: why are you compiling it?
<cached> wols: should i just apt-get it?
<JoshuaRL> Epsis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=show&redirect=Wubi
<wols> cached: yes
<JoshuaRL> just got that from someone else
<dabb1> ph8 : do u share file using samba ?
<dabb1> ph8:if yes then can u give me ur samba file
<Epsis> JoshuaRL: Thanks man, you're the best
<php6th> why i cant access by the network to my UBUNtu computer , ive installed samba already???
<dabb1> ph8:smb.conf file
<Epsis> I got to the wiki page earlier, but it didn't seem to help
<Epsis> forum is though, so cheers
<RequinB4> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wols> php6th: cause you didn't configure samba
<ph8> dabb1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<ph8> take a look at that
<ph8> first result when google 'samba how to ubuntu'
<lbo_ken> josh i wont need to use your command i found the probleme only root can write and read it so trying to log cant work :-) so i ll have to do the chmod
<Ben43> what domain do i use for ldap, if the server doesn't have a domain
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: good! you can change that with gui too you know
<dabb1> ph8:i am going to take a look at that but if i will not able then i will come again
<meoblast001> jpds: it doesnt work
<jpds> meoblast001: Are you sure you set it right=
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: what DE are you in right now?
<meoblast001> jpds: do i have to make a symbolic link now?
<jpds> meoblast001: No, apache does the magic for you.
<meoblast001> jpds: welll www.mysite.com/cgi-bin doesnt return anything
<jpds> meoblast001: restarted apache?
<meoblast001> yup
<meoblast001> jpds: ok... i got it to somewhat work
<jpds> meoblast001: Woo \o/
<dabb1> ph8:thanks actually smbfs was not installed
<meoblast001> jpds: i gave it the full path mysite.com/cgi-bin/cgiirc/nph-irc.cgi
<meoblast001> and it brought up a page
<meoblast001> but its not what i want
<meoblast001> An error hath occured
<ph8> dabb1:  nps
<meoblast001> No CGI Input
<meoblast001> oops
<meoblast001> wrong url
<dabb1> ph8:what is nps
<lbo_ken> JoshuaRL what do you mean by what de im i in presently?
<os2mac> How do I execute multiple commands with sudo? I.E. apt-get update; apt-get upgrade.
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: what Desktop Environment
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: KDE, XFCE
<lbo_ken> ok i tyred  gnome, kde4 both work now
<lbo_ken> only xfce i didnt tryed yet
<meoblast001> jpds: help http://mysticgalaxies.com/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<JoshuaRL> cool, then you fixed it probably
<lbo_ken> its cause the owner of the file was  changed to root
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: nice dude, congrats
<RequinB4> os2mac: Um, what's wrong with 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<lbo_ken> so only owner  could log on
<riegersn> Is there a rom manager out there like Kamefu (KDE), that can manage all rom types?
<meoblast001> jpds: nevermind.. i just found the problem =P
<JoshuaRL> lbo_ken: yeah, and no one wants to log in as root
<os2mac> RequinB4: nothing, other than I hate recursive typing... there should be a way to string the commands together under one sudeo
<simbazad> clear
<os2mac> s/sudeo/sudo.
<meoblast001> jpds: nevermind that nevermind.. its stil not working
<lbo_ken> no  i dont want to and anyway on ubuntu root cant log under the  windows environement so  lol
<os2mac> and I don't want to use a script for this.
<jpds> meoblast001: Well, I've never used cgi much..
<element> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<element> how can i turn on the wifi led in my laptop
<riegersn> element, hardware button?
<os2mac> join #sudo
<element> riegersn: is a touch button
<element> riegersn: the wireless is ok, but the led is always off
<RequinB4> os2mac: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade....
<os2mac> RequinB4: that's the same as sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade. it's still recursive typing.
<RequinB4> os2mac:  Only other option i know of is a script or messing around with sudo -i (eww) ; dig into man sudo?
<element> how can i fix the volume control in my laptop, cause doesnt work with ubuntu 8.04
<daffy> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RequinB4> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<abchirk> eh pogay if I run grub-install --root-directory=blabla /dev/sda does he automatically installs it into MBR?
<lbo_ken> well i go thanks again for your help  josh
<daffy> does anyone know irssi ?
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pogay> abchirk: yeah, dev/sda is the mbr
<os2mac> RequinB4: sudo -i ; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; exit
<abchirk> ok
<magnetron> does anyone have a question?
<daffy> i cannot connect to irc with irssi , before 5 minutes i was connected.i quit , i open irssi and i take time out.
<element> magnetron: i have a question
<RequinB4> os2mac: messy stuff, but its your box
<riegersn> Is there a rom manager out there like Kamefu (KDE), that can manage all rom types?
<pogay> abchirk: of your fiest hd.  the disk you start
<element> magnetron: how can fix the volume control in my laptop?
<magnetron> does anyone answer questions?
<frenkel> when my usb keyboard is connect to my computer, it wakes from suspend to ram immediately. it works fine with just a ps2 keyboard, anybody know how to fix it?
<element> magnetron: when i had the 7.10 works fine..but now with the 8.04 doesnt work
<abchirk> pogay yap :)
<daffy> exit
<RequinB4> element: what is the output of 'alsamixer'
 * Meeso celebrates!
<Meeso> I installed Ubuntu!
<Meeso> It's awesome!
<os2mac> Meeso: Congrats!
<php6th> Meeso: yes indeed
<RequinB4> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
 * Meeso gives Ubuntu a cookie
<Meeso> heh
<php6th> Meeso: Ubuntu is so easy, now even retards can use Linux
<ph8> george foreman linux
<rubyat> setting resoultion to 1024x768 using kde system settings gui is writing wrong settings to xorg.conf
<element> RequinB4: i dont understand what u tried to tell me
<php6th> rubyat: KDE sucks
<Mez> supported_versions: WARNING: Unknown Ubuntu release: 8.04
<Mez> lol
<RequinB4> element: go to system - applications - terminal, and type in 'alsamixer'  without the '
<meoblast001> why is CGIIRC reporting *** Access Denied: No connections allowed
<element> RequinB4: im using the Master
<askand> Is there a way I can show a message on the screen over SSH?
<element> RequinB4: i have master, pcm, mic boos, internal, but only the master has colors
<meoblast001> why cant CGI:IRC have a support cahnnel
<jimmygoon> What can I use to replace nautilus as my desktop daemon?
<RequinB4> element: that is your volume control...
<jpds> meoblast001: You read the README that comes with the source?
<RequinB4> for apps that use alsa
<element> RequinB4: but, i wanna user my volume keys in the keyboard
<meoblast001> jpds: im reading the online manual
<RequinB4> element: ah, that's different xD  I don't know
<jimmygoon> xfdesktop?
<element> RequinB4: lol
<RequinB4>  element: magnetron: how can fix the volume control in my laptop?
<RequinB4> xD
<hal_v2> I'm having some Amarok sound issues, can someone please help me out. Just reply to the thread I started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<element> RequinB4: yep sorry, my bad
<bobbob1016> I'm thinking of going from 32bit to 64bit, I have a Q6600.  Is it possible to go to 64bit without a reinstall?  Do the ATI drivers work with 64bit?
<RequinB4> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<nixnoob> bobbob1016: you must reinstall to go 64 bit unless you want to have alot of problems.
<php6th> 64 bits sucks
<frenkel> when my usb keyboard is connect to my computer, it wakes from suspend to ram immediately. it works fine with just a ps2 keyboard, anybody know how to fix it?
<php6th> use 32 bits
<alexboly> there are some issues with flash and java on 64 bits
<rubyat> the only answer is 'KDE sucks'?
<alexboly> it's better with 32 bits
<php6th> 64 bits sucks , all apps with java and flash will crash
<bobbob1016> alexboly, They run 32bit versions of FF and Flash in 64bit.
<nixnoob> 64 bit is only good for server boxes.
<tuna> php6th: that can be fixed
<jimmygoon> aw, xfdesktop4 sucks :(
<php6th> Ubuntu 16 bits FTW!!!
<alexboly> there are some workarounds for the 64 bits issues, but it's more complicated
<tuna> I run 64bit desktop, and have had no problems
<bobbob1016> php6th, 64 bit sucks isn't a good answer, but going from your 16bit, I'm guessing you are joking...
<tripps> why don't I see video in any of my movie players but perhaps a single frame after giving the player focus or moving it across the screen? running hardy. tried movie player, xine, vlc, etc.
<alexboly> I used to run ubuntu 64 bit desktop, and had lots of issues with flash
<bobbob1016> tuna, ATI card by any chance?
<tripps> this is an avi also - flash players like youtube, etc., work fune
<nixnoob> tuna: except for when you have to go find custom debs for apps that havent been ported or drivers that are obscure?
<php6th> to tune 64 bits will take you 6 months and you will endup returning to Windows Vista
<bazhang> !ot | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tuna> nixnoob: never met an app without 64bits, all my hardware runs fine on the drivers that came from the repos
<tuna> and yeah, nvidia
<php6th> tuna do you work in text mode?
<tuna> php6th: also, why?
<bobbob1016> php6th, First off, to return that would mean I started with Vista.  Second I really hope you are joking.
<ILyuha> любим бить людей
<php6th> thats why you dont have problems
<bazhang> php6th, this is a busy support channel; please take chat elsewhere.
<tuna> I have not had any problems with nvidia 64 bit drivers in the past 2 years
<bobbob1016> tuna, I think he is joking, just so you know
<sahak> how can I find out if my ThinkPad X61 uses SATA 1.5 GBs controller or SATA 3 GBs controller?
<php6th> sorry.. lets return to the topic... How to connect my pocket PC to ubuntu?
<nixnoob> php6th: which ppc?
<php6th> nixnoob: pocket pc, x800 glofiish
<nixnoob> php6th: what you wanna do with it? transfer files or....
<user5432> looking for some support for Empathy IRC. Simple really - I can't make the IRC chat window smaller and the default size dominates to much screen space. any help?
<php6th> nixnoob: yes just transfer files
<user5432> /nick unk_swagga
<user5432> you know what
<nixnoob> php6th: are you trying to connect with usb?
<user5432> i think im going back to pidgeon
<php6th> nixnoob: yes usb
<jimmygoon> how can I get nautilus to open folders in thunar on the desktop?
<bobbob1016> tuna, Does wine work for you or no?
<nixnoob> php6th: so hwats the problem it should mount automagically...
<tuna> bobbob1016: yes, it works.
<php6th> nixnoob: doesnt :(
<nixnoob> php6th: do u have it plugged in now?
<tuna> bobbob1016: although it doesn't work if I also have a compositing window manager running
<Meeso> If I have my ipod synced with windows itunes and I sync it with say,﻿ gtkpod, will it be syncyed with both?
<nixnoob> tuna: mine does in 32
<tuna> k
<bobbob1016> tuna, I don't really use it, so no big deal there.  You have to run 32bit FF or something, right?
<nixnoob> for flash to work
<nixnoob> yes
<nixnoob> thats a nice little hackjob
<tuna> bobbob: no, i run 64 bit ff
<Meeso> ﻿If I have my ipod synced with windows itunes and I sync it with say,﻿ gtkpod, will it be syncyed with both?
<jimmygoon> how can I get nautilus to open folders in thunar on the desktop?
<tuna> just need nspluginwrapper
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: nautilus and thunar are both filemanagers you arent making any sense.
<helpermonkey> can someone help a relative n00b?
<nixnoob> !ask | helpermonkey
<ubottu> helpermonkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobbob1016> tuna, Ok, thanks, I will try it on a spare machine first.
<helpermonkey> okay, so I have been trying to setup a file server with ubuntu server.  I have been following the guide found at http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver, but have hit a snag.  I can putty into the box, but i am having difficulty figuring out if my samba configuration is correct (as i am unable to map a drive from a windows box).
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, gnome uses nautilus as the desktop drawer
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, so nautilus draws the desktop, so when I double click folders they open in nautilus rather than thunar
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: yes filemanager you mean, you want it to use thunar instead?
<jimmygoon> yes
<nixnoob> hmm
<bobbob1016> tuna, Just need to make sure I can get everything working there first, I was thinking of using Quickstart, should be able to do a lot of things for me.
<tripps> looks like several people on the web had the same problem with no video and only audio after upgrade to heron. any ideas?
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease its took my 5 seconds on google to find this please do your research before asking questions here
<tripps> note it did work fine in gutsy
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, you are exceptionally rude, I already used that script
<bs> hi all
<Sansen> tripps, you are right.. hardy sucked in that
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, and it doesn't replace nautilus to draw the background/desktop
<bs> if i plugin a hardware device and hal logs something about nm_hal_device_added() where can i find the device? i can't find it in /dev
<bobbob1016> helpermonkey, Did you search on the forums?  Try "sudo apt-get install system-config-samba" then running "sudo system-config-samba"  Or are you running server-edition without a gui?
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: thunar doesnt do backgrounds.
<jimmygoon> *sigh* nevermind
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: im not sure what you want here
<tripps> ok it looks like it's a compiz issue - switching to metacity I get video. what gives?
<helpermonkey> i did some searching, but i could not seem to find the answers i was looking for
<helpermonkey> i am running server without the gui
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, I want nautilus to open folders in thunar. Since nautilus is running to control my desktop, it keeps launching folders to itself. I want to tell it to open with thunar
<helpermonkey> would it be easier for me if I ran the gui and does that mean i need to reinstall the system?
<jimmygoon> I have gone to folder properties and specified "Open with Thunar Open Folder" but it ignores that setting
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: I get it, so you dont want to replace nautilus
<Cyberai> I just got my MP3 player to mount finally using "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/MP3/", but the perms on everything are rwxr-xr-x. I can't seem to chmod them even as root. Can anyone help?
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, well, not completely I suppose - I tried xfdesktop4 but it was... not to my liking
<bobbob1016> helpermonkey, I'd try freenas, not Ubuntu, it's a very lightweight, 32meg, install.  Has a webgui to configure it, never had samba issues.  It won't work well with ext3 though, they use ufs...
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: why dont you set your background with some other app and just remove nautilus in favor of thunar
<bobbob1016> jimmygoon, So you want nautilus to do your desktop and use thunar as a filemanager?
<helpermonkey> hi bobbob - will i be able to map drives with free nas? I've heard of it before, just never played around with it
<helpermonkey> i have at least a cursory understanding of linux
<nixnoob> bobbob1016: thats what he wants
<jimmygoon> bobbob1016, yes, but I want nautilus to open folders into thunar even when they are on the desktop
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | jimmygoon perhaps this:
<ubottu> jimmygoon perhaps this:: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<prince_jammys> jimmygoon: perhaps not :)
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, that doesn't work, nautilus ignore that for folders ;)
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, that would be okay. I just don't know of another/better background manager, like I said I tried xfdesktop4, but that was not good
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: feh
<indienick> so i just got this brand new toshiba p305 laptop and for some reason a cant get it to recognise the ath0 wireless, it shows up when i use the lspci command but thats about it any ideas?
<bobbob1016> helpermonkey, Yes, you can map a drive.  It is something in your samba config.  If you fixed the issue it'd work, but FreeNAS is easy for me.
<prince_jammys> jimmygoon: i suspect you have to delve into the world of gconf, which sucks. i don't have gnome, so i don't know.
<osama> hello
<helpermonkey> i'm sure it is something on my end, i just don't know what
<kaushal_> hi
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, I spent some time searching there as well to no avail :( thanks though
<kaushal_> I am looking out for openvpn config
<helpermonkey> i'd hate to start over from the begining just for this...but i'll play around with it some more and come back if i can't figure it out
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: feh can be used to set background images.
<helpermonkey> one quick question - do i need xserver?
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: its in the repos
 * jimmygoon thinks feh is what is running my picture frame
<kaushal_> on Ubuntu on client side
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, I'm reading the --help right now, thanks
<bobbob1016> jimmygoon, It would be very difficult to do that.  You COULD put scripts on the desktop to open specific folders in thunar.  As in make a script, put "thunar /home/jimmygoon" in it, and it should work.
<kaushal_> I have configured openvpn using Network Manager
<bobbob1016> helpermonkey, FreeNAS might be easier since it is meant just for fileserving.
<jimmygoon> bobbob1016, yeah, someone had mentioned creating "launchers" for their folders, but that would be difficult because I would have to write a script to create the launchers and remember to run it or create them all by hand
<helpermonkey> well, i'm going to be doing some more advanced stuff if i can at least get this working
<helpermonkey> but i will try looking into it some more and comeback if i need help
<helpermonkey> thx
<bobbob1016> jimmygoon, That would be the easiest.  I'd say just make one, and copy it for each, "thunar /home/jimmygoon" then copy it and change /home/jimmygoon to whatever you want.  That's about as easy as I can think of.
<pogay> wols: i made it work now, but I had to make a link from sdc8 to sdc2...(the correct root)
<jimmygoon> bobbob1016, yeah, that or just not even using folders on my desktop, but that will hinder my laziness for organizing my filesystem
<Meeso> how do I add a microphone?
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, thanks for the feh suggestion
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: no problem
<wols> pogay: link?
<jo4> I need a way of checking which users are connected to my vnc session, anyone? I also need a way to monitor ftp users (vsftpd). Tried the kicker applet ftpmonitor, but had some problems. It would also be nice to have it work properly in xfce
<pogay> wols: i tryed a grub inst via chroot, the devices are not correct...
<prince_jammys> jimmygoon: there has to a way to just set thunar as file manager for everything without having to hack around
<kaushal_> any one here can help me with my config
<wols> pogay: sdc8 can't be sdc2. that no livecd is causing
<wols> !ask | kaushal_
<ubottu> kaushal_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Prose> looking for a good proxy server that likes forwarding https and long walks on Pentium 3 processors
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, psychocats has a script for thunar/nautilus replacement, but nautilus seems determined to launch with nautilus
<kaushal_> wols, I have configured openvpn using Network Manager
<wols> Prose: squid? privoxy? a socks proxy?
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, so when I go to Places -> folder it opens with thunar correctly
<kaushal_> I am looking out for open vpn client config
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: are there any errors when you run the script?
<zachd> Hello everyone, I'm having a wireless problem with my dell studio 15
<zachd> How would I go about to fixing it?
<pogay> wols: when I'm in chroot, my root is recocnised as sdc8 instaad of sdc2, because I think, the reals route is sc.8
<jimmygoon> nixnoob, none, and there are forum topics on this as well, with the same scripts mentioned, and the same lack of change in regards to nautilus/desktop
<jimmygoon> so far no one has really come up with much it seems
<nixnoob> jimmygoon: well enjoy feh for the time being im out to lunch
<prince_jammys> jimmygoon: this in ONLY for folders on your ~/Desktop, right?
<Prose> wols: well, those listed, do they handle http, https and ftp ?
<zachd> I've already installed NDIS wrapper, but I'm not sure which drive I should install ans where I should get it from, can someone help me find which driver to install?
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, correct - (if I'm in thunar though at ~/Desktop they obviously still launch in thunar and if I goto Places->Desktop it launches in thuanr)
<pogay> wols: grub seems to make kind of df / and take the nr. which is from the real root, which ist not wanted to install
<indienick> so i just got this brand new toshiba p305 laptop and for some reason a cant get it to recognise the ath0 wireless, it shows up when i use the lspci command but thats about it any ideas?
<wols> !madwifi | indienick
<ubottu> indienick: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prose> zachd: what is your wireless adapter ?
<wols> indienick: what exact atheros chip?
<jokoon> hello, is there some way I can use the locate comand but ti limit the search to a directory I want to specify ?
<pogay> wols. the workarround was to install in grub cmd-line and make a link to the correct device.
<zachd> how to I figure it out? I just got this computer recently
<indienick> its the atheros nr242xx
<linxeh> jokoon: one way is to pipe through grep - eg    locate foo  | grep directory
<jimmygoon> jokoon, you could so something like locate <name> | grep <expected folder>
 * jimmygoon was too slow
<zachd> I've done lspci, and it's bcm4310
<linxeh> snap ;-)
<pogay> wols: now my qemu shows that grub is installed (via chroot).
<indienick> ive looked for a madwifi solution through fourms but no luck
<zachd> if that's what you mean
<Prose> zachd: yeah, that's I mean :)
<wols> indienick: that does not exist. exact type please
<zachd> ok
<zachd> so what do I do now?
<Prose> well if you ude ndiswrapper, AFAIK, you can get use the drivers that windows would use
<linxeh> jokoon: the other way is to use a regex to limit your directory, but thats probably out of scope
<zachd> I've followed some instructions days ago, but none worked out
<indienick> srry its the ar242x
<Prose> zachd: actually,I saw an auto-ndiswrapper app a while back that looks for the driver automatically, I will try to find it again, brb
<zachd> ok, thank you
<wols> indienick: that's an icky one it uses a ar5007g driver iirc. check forums for it
<jokoon> I have a mac machine, is there some way I can make the keyboard make a pipe character instead of a key I can choose ? or is there some way I can type the character thanks to some keyboard shortcut ?
<kaushal_> wols, any clue please
<wols> zachd: try ndisgtk
<wols> kaushal_: not if you can't state a specific problem
<Prose> zachd: http://easylinuxwifi.org/
<php6th> back
<zachd> thanks, I'll try to install and I'll report back
<kaushal_> wols, I have configured openvpn client side using Network Manager on Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Linux
<kaushal_> I am looking out for openvpn client config
<kaushal_> on my desktop
<wols> kaushal_: that is not problem I can see.
<Meeso> Hey, I want to know how to add a microphone, please help!
<Prose> zachd: awesome, I will be gone, but if could message me a quick message to tell me how that worked out, it would be great (I am curious about the competence of the auto-ndiswrapper)
<kaushal_> wols, the problem is every now and then i need to add route command whenever i need to connect to openvpn server
<Meeso> ﻿Hey, I want to know how to add a microphone, please help!
<Prose> zachd: but if you could *
<wols> kaushal_: man interfaces. add a post-up script
<sh_gh> Can i get KDE3 on ubuntu hardy?
<Prose> Meeso: it's an USB or mini-jack ?
<zachd> Prose, I will be sure to
<evariste> I tried copying mp3s from a DVD (which was originally made on XP) onto my harddisk (on Ubuntu 8.04) and all of them seems to copy fine except for one of them. I get the message: "Operation not supported by backend". What does this mean?
<Prose> zachd: thanks :)
<evariste> I should note that I can actually play this particular mp3 from the DVD.
<zachd> Prose, it said card is not yet supported
<marshall> hi
<marshall> how do I mount an ISO cd image?
<jorge_> hi
<Prose> zachd: oy! sorry then, what instructions did you follow that didn't work ?
<prince_jammys> jimmygoon: mm. judging from what i've seen on the web, looks like you're stuck with ugly hacks
<kaushal_> wols, can you give me examples
<jimmygoon> prince_jammys, yeah, its too bad, I know its one of the more common gripes with gnome - things that you can't ocnfigure :/
<Kiyuya> if I need help with an issue that has to do with wubi, should I take it here or is there a separate channel for wubi?
<wols> Zongo_: via ndiswrapper it sorta is
<zachd> Prose: This one recently, because I didn't feel like dealing with NDIS, and the section with "wget", the file is not available http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434946
<wols> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zachd> and the one with NDIS is coming in a minute
<jellulabo> Hello all - I'm experiencing some problems with X correctly identifying/configuring my screen size. I have configured my screen to 1024x768. However, the login screen (GDM) is huge. Not sure where to start or if this is a bug. I have an nvidia card and I'm running Hardy.
<dfgas> is there a replacement of xmms? cause i know xmms had a web interface
<jimmygoon> jellulabo, you could try the new nvidia driver, searching for edid problems
<kaushal> hi
<jimmygoon> jellulabo, do you have the restricted nvidia driver installed?
<kaushal> how can i add post up scripts
<jellulabo> Yes
<jimmygoon> jellulabo, also you can try installing and tinkering with nvidia-settings
<kaushal> using interfaces
<Prose> zachd: can you use the ndiswrapper frontend ?
<jorge_> how i can install a windows software with wine
<Cyberai> I just got my MP3 player to mount finally using "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/MP3/", but the perms on everything are rwxr-xr-x. I can't seem to chmod them even as root. Can anyone help?
<jimmygoon> jorge_, if you install wine from the repositories then you can just double click and install exe and if wine is compatible it will run
<zachd> I'm not sure, but I'm fairly certain the reason it didn't work before was because I was using the wrong driver
<jimmygoon> jorge_, check the wine app db to see if the application is compatible with wine
<kharloss> hi there. any easy solution for setup a VPN between one host and some mobile users ?
<jellulabo> This is the nvidia driver version that I have installed 96.43.05. Is this the most recent?
<onthefence928> i used "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" to disable usb 2.0 for something i was doing with a virtual box, but i need to know how to re activate my usb 2.0 driver? what's teh command?
<sh_> Can i get kde3 on Ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<jorge_> i put all cd windows office in my linux how i can remove them
<Prose> zachd: you can install a GUI that will make ndiswrapper more painless (such as Ndisgtk or NdisConfig that I've used with success)
<prince_jammys> sh_: sudo apt-get(or aptitude) install kubuntu-desktop
<Prose> zachd: and then you can point ndiswrapper (via frontend) to the windows driver for your card
<zachd> alright
<marcosa> hey, is there a program in ubuntu like Netlimiter ?
<sh_> prince_jammys, thanks, i will try
<zachd> cool, thanks.
<Prose> zachd: have you found/got windows drivers for your card /
<Prose> ?
<Prose> zachd: and I am pretty sure you can get NdisConfig with synaptic or apt-get
<jimmygoon> jorge_, I'm having a hard time understanding you. Office 2007 is very hard to get working, office 2003 is a bit easier
<jokoon> I have a mac machine, is there some way I can make the keyboard make a pipe character instead of a key I can choose ? or is there some way I can type the character thanks to some keyboard shortcut ?
<Tanubis> Hey everyone, I'm looking for an app that will monitor traffic on a wlan and tell me what different ip's are doing on it.  I've been using wireshark for this purpose, but it requires a lot of analysing packets to figure out what websites people are doing, etc.  Does anyone know of a program that will just show the IP's of users and a list of hosts they are currently talking to?
<zachd> Prose: I haven't looked for a driver yet, because I had installed the wrong one before, and I just picked this back up again
<Meeso> ﻿Hey, I want to know how to add a microphone, please help! PM me please
<dog> hello! could anyone help me use my microphone?
<jorge_> but how i  can remove them i try and i can't
<Prose> Meeso: is it a USB or mini-jack mic ?
<onthefence928> ﻿i used "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" to disable usb 2.0 for something i was doing with a virtual box, but i need to know how to re activate my usb 2.0 driver? what's teh command?
<jorge_> i'm in linux 1 manth
<casdf> hi; i have a question regarding installing ubuntu onto a flash drive. i've read sites explaining how to do it, but from what i understand, it may be pretty suboptimal? things like swap partition seem to be not flash friendly
<Prose> zachd: oh ok! well anyhow, when I used NdisConfig, I just pointed it to the windows driver and it worked quite fine
<nmcbride> onthefence928: modprobe ehci_hcd
<zachd> thanks a lot
<zachd> I'll report back in a few minutes
<Prose> cool :)
<dog> i have a built-in mic in my inspiron 1420 and i dont know how to configure it
<wols> casdf: yes
<Tanubis> casdf yeah, it is pretty suboptimal.
<casdf> so what about speed? slower than hdd?
<Prose> dog, you can go to System - Preferences - Sound
<beilabs> hey guys, do any of you know if amarok handles pictures for the ipod touch?
<dog> ok
<Prose> dog: and from there you can select different devices for Sound Capture (and use the Test to test)
<Tanubis> casdf yes, it's much slower... also, most flash drives only allow reading/writing to them a relatively small number of times before they wear out compared to a hard drive.
<Gnea> onthefence928: sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<IndyGunFreak> beilabs: are you saying can you add pics to your ipod, w/ amarok?
<dog> thanks, bro
<Prose> dog, no problem dude,  tell if it works (or not)
<Tanubis> casdf say you can read/write to a flashdrive 10,000 times...  it works fine for several years doing that to move data around, but if you use it as swap space it will be accessing and storing stuff multiple times per second.  It'll wear out the drive quite quickly - mine lasted about 3 months.
<usuario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<casdf> Tanubis: ok, thanks for the info
<dog> it's testing the pipeline; it says 'click OK to finish'.  should i be speaking into the mic?
<Prose> dog yeah you should
<casdf> Tanubis: is it possible to completely avoid "hdd" as swap?
<catilin> how do y stop a service?
<dog> didnt do anything
<onthefence928> gnea, nmcbride, thanks
<Prose> dog, did you try selecting other devices
<casdf> Tanubis: like, is there some perhaps, ubuntu spinoff that is more geared for flash drives?
<Prose> sometimes, it doesn't work on autodetect
<Tanubis> casdf Not sure about an ubuntu spinoff, but there's definately debian spinoffs that will work fine with no swap space.
<catilin> how do i configure mysql?
<Blinkiz> It exist "aes" and "aes-i586". What should I use? I have a Intel Core 2 duo
<dido> hello.how can i add live option to my skype for Linux .
<Tanubis> casdf are you looking for a live environment or a persistent operating system?
<dog> yeah none of them does anything
<casdf> Tanubis: persistent
<casdf> Tanubis: due to hdd failure on laptops
<ledenby> an easy question!  where do i mount the floppy drive in 8.04 ??
<catilin> from "places"
<ledenby> hmmm, it doesn't show up at all
<catilin> ->"floppy drive"
<catilin> disabled from BIOS?
<LordFDisk> dido, whats the line option?
<Tanubis> casdf try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ ?
<LordFDisk> oops live
<jernejovc> hi, what's the name of xscreensaver dev library in ubuntu?
<ledenby> nope, not disabled that I know of
<dido> lord:live skype
<Prose> dog, what happens when you go to Applications - Sound & Video - Sound Recorder ?
<tony_> how can i install .exe programs on ubuntu
<Tanubis> tony_ install wine
<dido> LORDFDisk:live skype
<LordFDisk> dido, live skype ... never here of it I run skype
<casdf> Tanubis: doesnt seem to make mention of the swap drive issues; i was there earlier
<tony_> i have wine but im not sure what to do
<dido> LORDFDisk:it exists in windows
<RequinB4> tony_: double click the exe or in terminal: 'wine file.exe'
<LordFDisk> oh the extra stuff ....
<Prose> dog, or maybe your mic volume is set wrong: go to your master voume control (usually top right, it's where you set the volume for everything), right-click to preferences
<onthefence928> is there a way for me to create a back-up of ubuntu such that allow me to freshly reinstall it and then use teh back-up to restore it to where it currently is? like all my appeareance setting and all my installed programs?
<LordFDisk> dido, The Extra Stuff .... I don't know I like the slim down skyp ver ... so never worried about it
<wols> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<wols> onthefence928: and save your /home
<HorizonXP> !gtk-gnutella
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-gnutella
<HorizonXP> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<catilin> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<onthefence928> wols: can i do that to move to a new ubuntu install on the same machine (different HDD/partition)? and be like nothing happened?
<LordFDisk> dido,  I also thing that it's apps work with windows IE I never got it to work with Mozilla
<dabbu> can i use any other thing instead of samba
<HorizonXP> hey guys, do i really have to compile Gtk-gnutella from source, or is there an updated .deb for Hardy AMD64?
<zachd> Prose: I cannot find this driver for the life of me :|
<Prose> dog: I g2g but read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<wols> onthefence928: mostly yes I'd say
<dido> LORDFDisk:how can i  make amsn works like msn of windows
<Prose> zachd: I seriously can't help you with that one :( except you could try madwifi
<Prose> zachd: go on their site and see if your card is supported
<Kiyuya> I managed to remove a couple of important files from my wubi installation (root.disk for instance, among others), and my recovery program can't find the names of 3 files in said directory. picking out which file is which should be easy since they're so differently sized,
<Kiyuya> I'd just need someone to go through their file list with me :) don't wanna spam up the channel so perhaps give me a shout and we'll go into pm?
<zachd> alright, thanks, and the Ndisgtk is working fine, I just need the driver
<LordFDisk> dido,  Sorry there again I use Pidgin
<zachd> thanks for all your help
<frojnd> Hello there! I have a majoy problem. Since I've installed ubuntu and run it cp usage is on 100% I have no idea what process is eating that much CPU. any ideas ? I don't wanna ubuntu to burn my computer
<Prose> zachd: otherwise, ask around the channel for other daemons that help get your wifi working :)
<wols> frojnd: top tells you
<RequinB4> frojnd: run 'top'
<wols> could be for example a non busmaster using hdd driver
<dmsuperm1n> I have a bunch of picture directories that I used to have in windows, and they're filled with thumbs.db and desktop.ini files...What's the best way to safely get rid of all of them at once?
<Prose> zachd: good luck !
<zachd> thanks
<zachd> (I'll need it)
<dido> LORDFDisk:thank you.is there tips and tricks for Ubuntu 8.04
<choudesh> dmsuperm1n, man tree, then grep for the files and pipe the pathes through rm
<RequinB4> dmsuperm1n: to delete all the files in a directory, 'cd /path/to/directory' 'rm *'
<Prose> dog: just make sure your mic isn't muted in the volume control (right-click and then Open Volume Control)
<Prose> dog: good luck and it's really not a hard problem to solve, so don't dispair
<Prose> depair
<dmsuperm1n> RequinB4: I only wanted to delete thumbs.db and desktop.ini files
<dmsuperm1n> choudesh: alright, sounds good
<Tanubis> casdf I found a tutorial on getting linux persistent using pendrivelinux here: http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2008/04/life-without-hard-disk.html , and it seems to be distro independant.
<LordFDisk> dido,  I would look for pdf's to read up on Ubuntu ... I myself just switched over from Mandriva So it's new to me as well
<Meeso> I installed Ubuntu using wubi and gave ubuntu 30gbs I want to increase that. I have XP and ubuntu....
<tabularasa> knubuntu w/ kde 4.1 how can i tell what .kde profile im currently accessing?
<tabularasa> i had a bunch of configurations.. my kde crashed.. now its a default profile
<dawid> Tabularasa : Go  to #kubuntu channel this channel is only about ubuntu
<tabularasa> thanks
<dido> LORDFDisk:if you need to help you i am here
<dawid> hi all can anyone give me program that i can make programs for beginners
<dawid> hi all can anyone give me program that i can make programs for beginners
<roe_> beginners of what
<wols> I told you
<LordFDisk> dido,  Kewl Thanks
<wols> roe_: programming
<dawid>  sory i forgot :(
<Davbo> When I try to run update-manager I get "ImportError: No module named gtk" despite seemingly having all the python-gtk installed as usual. This started after "rm -rf site-packages" which was probably (certainly) a bad idea. Any ideas? I've googled about
<MrStei1> Hi! How to allow wine to access the hard drive ? I want to run hd_speed (similar to HDTune and HDTach)
<prince_jammys> beginners at writing programs for beginning programmers
<baptiste_> hi everybody
<choudesh> Davbo, open terminal, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<choudesh> !hi | baptiste_
<ubottu> baptiste_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nibsa1242b> how do I make cups-pdf not clobber (overwrite) pre-existing files with the same name?
<baptiste_> thanks
<juro> hi, is there a roadmap for Ubuntu available?
<dawid>  then could any one give me program for beginners to make programs the best will be in c++
<roe_> something wrong with your favorite text editor? any sufficiently complex IDE will shift focus from learning the language you want to learning how to use the IDE
<choudesh> juro, what are you looking for?
<dmsuperm1n> choudesh: so I have tree -fi | grep -i thumbs.db and that lists my thumbs.db files with paths, but when I try to append | rm to the end of it it says "rm: missing operand" how do you pipe the data to rm?
<dido> LORDFDisk: i have many books talks about Ubuntu 8.04
<Davbo> Still no luck choudesh
<choudesh> dmsuperm1n, look up man rm , there is a parameter for pulling the value from the pipe
<dawid>  then could any one give me program for beginners to make programs the best will be in c++
<amrik> hi I would like evolution to display time in 24 hour format, not 12 hour AM/PM
<juro> choudesh, I want to set up my working machine using the most recent Ubuntu, so I'd rather know that a new version is coming out next week (if it is) than install it and then having to do it all again ...
<choudesh> Davbo, still get a gtk error when running apt-get update?
<amrik> i know this has something to do with locales, can anyone help me?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: you don't pipe data to rm. rm doesn't read from a stream
<dawid>  then could any one give me program for beginners to make programs the best will be in c++
<LordFDisk> dido,  Do you a really good one you think that might help me?
<choudesh> juro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<amrik> juro: protip: if you partition your /home separately from your root / one can reinstall ubuntu without losing any data
<frojnd> What codecs do I have to install to play DVD videos AND what drivere sdo I have to install for my intell graphic card ?
<dmsuperm1n> choudesh: I didn't see anything about pipe, i looked
<Davbo> Nah, I don't get it then. But I still get it trying to run update-manager after update & upgrade
<roe_> dawid, up-pasting is really annoying especially when the first two times you said the same thing haven't left my screen yet, so please stop that
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: how can I pipe data to rm then?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: you can't
<M_o_0> visual studio express
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: to do what you want, you should probably use find
<LordFDisk> dido,  lol I need more coffee ... really bad type-o's
<M_o_0> lolz
<juro> amrik, of course but then I'll have to reinstall all the software that I need and that increases the down time of my dev machine
<dawid>  ok but roe_ could you help me ??
<dido> LORDFDisk:i have book but how can i send it to you
<misos> hey, i'm running the latest hardy on dell inspiron 6400, with intel core duo processor. Recently i noticed that cpu scaling isnt having an effect. http://pastebin.com/m32b2a3c6
<roe_> dawid, are you coming from a windows world?
<juro> choudesh, thank you
<roe_> or a new computer user?
<dawid> acctually yes :
<dawid> ;p
<LordFDisk> dido,  right click on my nick
<roe_> yes what
<frojnd> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dawid>  i'm coming from windows world
<dawid>  ;p
<LordFDisk> dido,  there's an option to send a file.
<roe_> are you familiar with a program called notepad?
<Gnea> dawid: most people do.
<M_o_0> use visual studio, dawid.
<dawid>  ahh anyway
<M_o_0> it's free.
<Gnea> !ot | M_o_0
<ubottu> M_o_0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frojnd> !medibuntu
<z_> I have a bad internet connection. How can I move the downloaded files from /var/cache/apt/ into the newly installed system?
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ScorpKing> i'm setting up a server on a dual core box. should i use the server kernel?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: find /startind/path -name 'thumbs.db' -exec echo rm {} \;
<Webu> How can I check out do a have a specific package installed and if, what's the version from CLI?
<Gnea> z_: 'into'?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: and if you like what you see, remove the echo to really delete them.
<dawid>  <M_o_0>: I am using Ubuntu not Windows
<LordFDisk> dido,  have that one... Thanks
<roe_> if you have never programmed in C++ I would suggest using a plain text editor like notepad, many exist in the *nix world and everyone has a strong opinion about which one is best....Go Emacs!
<wols> Webu: dpkg -l <package>
<onthefence928> i'm trying to copy my /home to a USB harddrive and during the process it tell me there's an error, that it can't make a symbolic reference or something, any ideas? wols?
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: ah, awesome =)
<z_> yes
<Webu> wols, okey thanks, trying that.
<wols> roe_: if he never programmed like it seems I wouldn't start with C++
<Voxicles> Is there a specific channel for wine related problems?
<Gnea> z_: no 'yes', could you please be more specific? what do you mean by 'into'? that's not descriptive at all.
<ScorpKing> Voxicles: #winehq
<Gnea> if you want to transfer the files over, such as via ftp, then say "how can i ftp the files over?"
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: it doesn't appear to go recursively
<Voxicles> Scorpking, thx
<roe_> nothing wrong with C++ as a starting language, maybe python, but many languages are C-style and C++, with a decent book, shouldn't be too hard to start with
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: oh, it does
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: find ./ -name 'thumbs.db' -exec echo rm {} \;
<dido> LORDisk: you receive the book or not?
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: all I get is "rm ./thumbs.db"
<Gnea> dmsuperm1n: why ./?
<php6th> Help, how to transfer files to my pocket PC via USB?
<dmsuperm1n> Gnea: I'm in the directory I want to travel down
<LordFDisk> dido,  naw ... I have that one ... so thank you
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: find . -name thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;
<roe_> you don't want to start too high level, you deprive yourself of some fundamental knowledge, I say work up not down
<Gnea> dmsuperm1n: then make it .
<Tanubis> anyone know of a program that simplifies wireshark logs to a more human readable format?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: err, put the echo back just to be safe
<ScorpKing> find ./ -iname 'thumbs.db' | xargs mv /somedir/
<prince_jammys> nope
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: echo was there, i forgot to type it
<dmsuperm1n> Gnea: same deal
<z_> that pckcache.bin and srcpckcache.bin from /var/cache/apt - I want to save it and to use it then again after the re-installation
<onthefence928> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dido> LORDFDisk: your welcome
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: yeah, making it just "." still only shows one output
<Gnea> dmsuperm1n: try this then: find . -name "thumbs.db" -exec rm {} \;
<misos> any help for the cpu scaling problem?
<z_> 0.2$ per each mb - that's a painfull price!
<dmsuperm1n> nevermind, it was Thumbs.db in the other directories
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: well, are you sure there really are thumbs.db files in there?
<dmsuperm1n> how can I make the -name case insensitive? -i ?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: replace -name with -iname
<onthefence928> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: ah. gotchya
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: all is well now
<ScorpKing> dmsuperm1n: find ./ -iname 'thumbs.db' | xargs mv /somedir/ ;) i never like to use rm like that
<php6th> Help, how to transfer files to my pocket PC via USB?
<geronimo9> exit
<prince_jammys> xargs is broken. use -exec
<Gnea> z_: just copy the files over to another device then
<dmsuperm1n> ScorpKing: yeah, me either but that's why I just read the output before actually running it
<ScorpKing> agreed
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: awesome...and I get most of it..the only things I don't get are the ending bit. what does \; mean?
<z_> But will the system "recognize" it?
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: and I assume {} means the data found by the find
<theRealBall> hello who's in charge here
<Gnea> z_: if you copy them back, sure
<theRealBall> someone *kick me
<Meeso> ﻿I installed Ubuntu using wubi and gave ubuntu 30gbs I want to increase that. I have XP and ubuntu....
<Gnea> theRealBall: why?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: means the semicolon terminates the -exec command. it's a literal semicolon passed to find, quoted so that the shell doesn't treat it as it normally would
<theRealBall> i wanna see if my irc can defend against kicks
<onthefence928> i'm looking to copy my /home to /media/disk/ubuntu_backup what would be the command to use (in full) that would gaurantee a full copy?
<z_> This time it will be my second attempt...
<Gnea> theRealBall: it can't.
<theRealBall> Gnea been a bad person lately just kick me
<jmichelsen> disconnect
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display in 24 hour format; how can I do this?
<theRealBall> don't worry all on good terms kick me
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: ah, so otherwise it wouldn't know that I was actually done with my command?
<Gnea> theRealBall: just join your own room and kick yourself
<natebrun> hello, i need some help
<indienick> ok im thinking about getting a new hp dv9810us laptop and i want to know if the wireless will work oob i didnt get much feedback from google but any thoughts
<Lenaud01> I can get my webcam to work with apps like cheese and stuff but not for kino or any other recording app
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: it's  part of find -exec syntax, and needs to be quoted either as \; ';' or ";" , so the shell doesn't treat as the end of ITS command
<natebrun> i put my ubuntu 8.04 hard drive in another computer, now when it boots, the sreen stay black and i can access a terminal like thing, but no gnome desktop or anything
<natebrun> help???
<z_> Gnea: offtopic answer: Is it tru than somewhere at USA or Europe unlimited internet connection costs about 25$ per month? And there exists spots for free internet access thru wi-fi?
<z_> ...offtopic question
<natebrun> you can get free wifi at some reasutanrts (starbucks) and at most hotles now
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: gotchya
<natebrun> but not sure about that europe thing...
<Jespor> and mac S
<Gnea> z_: ...which should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * eth01 would give anybody free wireless in this channel :)
<Jespor> and mac D
<eth01> but you'd have to live in Manchester, UK for that :)
<natebrun> any help with my question?
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: just so I know, could I have also done it by using tree -fi | grep 'thumbs.db' | xargs rm {} or something of the like?
<skygenetic> anyone
<skygenetic> can help me here with the ubuntu
<php6th> Help, how to transfer files to my pocket PC via USB?
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: preferably not :)
<Gnea> !anyone | skygenetic
<ubottu> skygenetic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dmsuperm1n> prince_jammys: is there a reason for that?
<eth01> once is enough
<natebrun> skygenetic i can try
<z_> ok
<skygenetic> MY acer Aspire 5920G : using Ubuntu 8.xx , Only can hear voice while plug in headset instead of using my laptop speaker
<prince_jammys> dmsuperm1n: several. that grep expression matches files where PART of the name is thumbs.db, and if you ever try it with filenames with spaces, xargs will mess it up, and potentially (if you're unlucky) delete wrong files
<skygenetic> is there any solution for that ?
<Gnea> skygenetic: sounds like your laptop has bad speakers
<z_> after the suspend mode, ubuntu 8.04 do not see my /dev/ttyUSB0 even after unplugging? Something trivial?
<skygenetic> is a surround speaker
<skygenetic> it works in vista
<Gnea> !sound | skygenetic
<ubottu> skygenetic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lenaud01> there a good recorder for built in hp webcams?
<Kernel> hello all. i was looking for a firewall and i tried both guarddog and firestarter but i now want to just use ufw...but i want to remove all the settings/changed the 2 guis have made. how can i purge all settings/rules made by them?
<z_> Is it true, that kernel actually do not idles, and cause my celeron processor to spend lots of energy?
<Kernel> i pretty much want to purge all settings and start a firewall from scratch using ufw
<natebrun> well?
<Kernel> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<goldelox> i used wubi to install ubuntu on my vista laptop, but it didnt transfer any drivers so i cant connect to my modem etc, does anyone know how i can install them onto ubuntu?
<wols> goldelox: what modem driver do you need?
<z_> PPPD Options = crtcts multilink usepeerdns lock defaultroute -jv mru 128 mtu 128
<goldelox> i dont remember what it was called but i copied it from my system folder in vista to my documents in ubuntu
<z_> mru and mtu in wvdial.conf - is the syntax right?
<goldelox> its the wireless driver that didnt get transfered, not the driver for my modem
<wols> goldelox: why would vista drivers work for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Darth-Vader666> hi
<ActionParsnip> qq about sheel scripts
<Kernel> so guarddog and firestarter are frontends for configuring iptables?. how can i permantly flush all the rules set up by guarddog and firestarter?
<dmsuperm1n> exit
<dmsuperm1n> ..whoops
<dabbu> ph8:r y there
<ActionParsnip> if i use pidof to get the pid of an app but how can I use that with kill to nuke that pid?
<joaopinto> AccessExcess, for that you use pkill
<goldelox> they're the sony drivers for my wireless memory stick slot and that kind of stuff
<lenscape> Could someone please remind me: what's the debian equiv of rpm -qa ?
<PabloMDiez> Hi, can someone help me with iptableS?
<Lenaud01> where does cheese save too?>?
<cypherdelic> where to configure quit message in xchat-gnome????
<joaopinto> lenscape, that is that for ?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: cool man, looks like the ticket
<joaopinto> lenscape, dpkg -l ?
<lenscape> joaopinto: ah - thanks
<simonvc> Hey how do i disable acpi for good. i had it disabled, but when i applied updates it came back
<frojnd> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joaopinto> simonvc, check your menu.lst there is an line which sets the default options when grub is updated
<goldelox> they're the sony drivers for my wireless memory stick slot and that kind of stuff
<frojnd> I thought hardy automatically installs flash player for firefox...
<PabloMDiez> Helloooo?
<Darth-Vader666> hello
<joaopinto> frojnd, no it does not, you must install it
<timma> is there a way to segment an audio file every n seconds with sox?
<frojnd> joaopinto: it would be nice if there would be a package name
<PabloMDiez> Can someone help me?
<frojnd> I know it's there but I  have to find it
<PabloMDiez> Please
<jmichelsen> frojnd: there is
<joaopinto> frojnd, flashplugin-nonfree
<rakan> Hello, i get this error when updating my apt-get repo:
<rakan> Failed to fetch http://jo.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<jmichelsen> frojnd: aptitude search flash
<frojnd> joaopinto: tham I was lucky :P
<joaopinto> rakan, just change to another mirror, that one is probably out of sync
<Flare183> !flash | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<goldelox> does anyone know where i put my wireless card, memory stick, and drivers like those? wubi did not install them for me
<rakan> joaopinto, how?
<joaopinto> rakan, system -> admin -> soft sources
<goldelox> does anyone know where to put the drivers for my wireless card, memory stick and other drivers like those? wubi didn't install them
<PabloMDiez> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<joaopinto> goldelox, you can't use windows drivers on linux
<joaopinto> !es | PabloMDiez
<ubottu> PabloMDiez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PabloMDiez> thanks, but anybody was answering me in english
<jmichelsen> goldelox: what do you mean where to put them
<goldelox> joaopinto, they worked in the old version of ubuntu that i had, but i uninstalled and reinstalled the new one and they didnt install
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way in x-chat to create a line break so that one can send two lines at once?
<bepo> hi everybody
<bepo> how can i put an icon in the menu "Applications" ?
<prabu> hi ppl
<jmichelsen> prabu: hi
<dawid_> siema :P
<dawid_> hi :P
<prabu> hi chelsen
<frojnd> I've created partition /disk_a during the installation and now I don't have acces rights to write into it How can I access it ?
<prabu> can i use yahoo messenger on ubuntu ?
<dawid_> wait i check
<jmichelsen> prabu: yes
<dawid_> jimi :p
<jmichelsen> prabu: usinng pidgin you can use yahoo network
<dawid_> ye :p
<Meeso> heh
<Meeso> I downloaded a tar.gz
<jmichelsen> prabu: works nicely
<prabu> pidgin ?
<dawid_> ye sometimes :P
<Meeso> I dont know how to 'install' it
<jmichelsen> prabu: formorly GAIM
<Meeso> can someone help?
<falckon_> how do you set the resolution of links2 using the directfb driver? it isn't using the full screen for me
<prince_jammys> Meeso: you have to extract it. it's a zipped archive. you can use 'fileroller'
<prabu> i dont hav much idea bout ubuntu . where can i get pidgin ?
<jmichelsen> prabu: you can install it with synaptic
<prince_jammys> Meeso: that won't install anything. it'll just extract the files.
<dabbu> users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored..........................this error is shown when i login into ubuntu
<jmichelsen> prabu: or cli apt-get install pidgin
<Meeso> ok
<kristofer> yo
<Meeso> hoes do I install it, I extracted it
<prabu> i will check tat . brb
<prince_jammys> dabbu: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Meeso> *how
<enterneo> hello
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:what
<prince_jammys> dabbu: what does that command show in a terminal?
<jmichelsen> Meeso: what is the tar?
<prince_jammys> Meeso: depends on what's in there
<Meeso> it is gparted
<Meeso> hmm
<dabbu> prince:-rw-rw---- 1 xxx xxx 28 2008-08-11 21:40 /home/xxx/.dmrc
<prince_jammys> Meeso: there might be a README
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:-rw-rw---- 1 xxx xxx 28 2008-08-11 21:40 /home/xxx/.dmrc
<prince_jammys> dabbu: i assume your user name is 'xxx'
<kristofer> I have this wmp11 v4.. it works fine as long as I specify the essid. is there a way to make network manager scan the available networks so I can select one though?
<dabbu> ﻿ prince_jammys:yes
<Meeso> i found the read me
<Meeso> sudo apt-get install gparted
<jmichelsen> Meeso:  read it ;)
<prince_jammys> dabbu: chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<jmichelsen> Meeso: do that, its easier
<jmichelsen> Meeso: in term type that
<atrus> trying to read a file with less, but whenever i do 'less FILE', the output less displays is just two lines: export LESSOPEN="| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s"; export LESSCLOSE="/usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s";
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:why this problem occured
<jmichelsen> atrus: do cat FILE | less
<prince_jammys> dabbu: i don't know, but my dmrc has different permissions. the chmod command will change them
<atrus> jmichelsen: that works, but the other way used to too...
<prince_jammys> dabbu: did you change the permissions of files in your home?
<prabu> hello
<jmichelsen> atrus: try MORE
<jmichelsen> atrus: should have similar usage to less see if that works
<atrus> jmichelsen: more is a little too limited for what i'm doing...
<prabu> there r many pidgins
<atrus> less usually works, but once in a while this comes up and i can't figure out why
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:i was not able to share my file using samba ..i played with smb.conf file now the shared folder are shown but not accesible and also i am not able to share folder using GUI...help
<prabu> which 1 i hav to choose ?
<jmichelsen> atrus: ah i see
<Meeso> ok id di
<atrus> googling hasn't returned anything terribly relevant
<Meeso> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Meeso>   gparted
<Meeso> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:when i share folder using GUI it show a permission denied error with code 255
<jmichelsen> prabu: which ones does it show
<z_> what is a common way to create wireless connection/ search if my atheros card had been recognized with ubuntu?
<prabu> many pidgins
<jmichelsen> prabu: i would just do from term apt-get install pidgin
<dabbu> ﻿﻿prince_jammys:can u help me on this topic or not ?
<jmichelsen> prabu: it will install the default one
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display in 24 hour format; how can I do this?
<wols> z_: huh?
<Meeso> I dont see
<Meeso> it
<ivantis> i need some help with something: i pressed some random keys, and the screen zoomed in, and now all the colors are opposites
<z_> how can i use wi-fi in ubuntu?
<prabu> ok so can i download the yahoo messenger ?
<wols> dabbu: smbpasswd and create the user(s)
<djmeds> yahoo messenger doesn't work well in ubuntu, i hear
<wols> prabu: I doubt yahoo messenger has a linux version
<jmichelsen> prabu: its part of pidgin
<djmeds> it does...i've never got it to work
<ivantis> can i please have some help?
<ivantis> i pressed some random keys, and the screen zoomed in, and now all the colors are opposites
<wols> !ask | ivantis
<ubottu> ivantis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ivantis> sry, ok
<ivantis> i pressed some random keys, and the screen zoomed in, and now all the colors are opposites
<djmeds> try control+alt+del to restart x
<ivantis> no, i cant restart it
<ivantis> any other way?
<richip> hello, everybody
<djmeds> restart the computer...that'd be my next guess
<dabbu> wols:cli_pipe_validate_current_pdu: RPC fault codeDCERPC_FAULT_OP_RNG_ERROR received from remote machine 127.0.0.1 pipe\samr fnum 0x7049!machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the password change: Error was : NT code 0x1c010002.Failed to change password for xxx
<richip> alkdfjalkfjalkñfjlakñdfadç
<Flare183> ivantis: yes let me look one sec
<dabbu> wols:this error is shown
<ivantis> Flare183: tyvm
<frojnd> Is there any drivers for intell graphic cards ?
<Flare183> ivantis: ok press Windows Button + m
<wols> dabbu: show WHEN?
<dabbu> wols:what next i should try
<djmeds> so you fixed it?
<ivantis> oh sweet
<Flare183> ivantis: Did it work?
<ivantis> that takes care of the oposite colors, how do i zoom out?
<dabbu> wols:when i write my old then m new password
<wols> frojnd: yes. ubuntu already ships with it and uses it automatically
<wols> dabbu: what command line?
<frojnd> wols: oh ok
<dabbu> smbpasswd
<Flare183> ivantis: press and hold the windows button and then use the scroll on your mouse to zoom in and out
<linenoise> Does anyone know of a way to ask cvs if a tag for a particular module exists?
<dabbu> wols:smbpasswd
<wols> dabbu: man smbpasswd
<onthefence928> i am having trouble copying my /home directory to a USB hard drive i'm getting input output errors, symbolic link errors, and fille cannot be created/deleted errors
<Flare183> !cvs | linenoise
<ubottu> linenoise: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<ivantis> Flare183: yes that worked, thank you for your help
<dabbu> man wols:then
<Flare183> ivantis: no problem
<linenoise> Flare183: how... is that supposed to help?
<Flare183> linenoise: Read it
<linenoise> Flare183: no
<linenoise> Flare183: ?
<ivantis> linenoise: i had a problem with that
<Flare183> linenoise: it tells you how
<ivantis> i couldnt zoom out
<Flare183> umm
<LordFDisk> Can someone help me... I got an Error when I tried to update my repository indexes
<linenoise> Flare183: So, do you not know?
<richip> Hello, someone spoke Spanish (alguien habla español)
<Bac0> hello
<Flare183> linenoise: No, not really
<linenoise> Flare183: I mean... if you know, it sure would be cool of you to tell me... I've read the man page... I've looked on google.
<LordFDisk> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  503 Service Temporarily Unavailable [IP: 78.46.39.176 80]
<LordFDisk> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  503 Service Temporarily Unavailable [IP: 78.46.39.176 80]
<LordFDisk> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<prince_jammys> !es | richip
<ubottu> richip: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linenoise> Flare183: So... you've decided to waste my time then?
<Flare183> !paste | LordFDisk
<ubottu> LordFDisk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linenoise> Flare183: That kinda makes you an ass
<linenoise> and by kinda, I mean totally
<Flare183> linenoise: Don't get smart, just trying to help
<Flare183> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linenoise> Flare183: no you weren't... you didn't bother understanding my question or the fact that you didn't know how to answer it...
<linenoise> lol
<linenoise> sweet
<Flare183> .....smart....
<richip> gracias obuttu no se utilizar x-chat como me cambio? disculpa mi ignorancia
<wols> !es | richip
<ubottu> richip: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flare183> wait a sec linenoise
<linenoise> I'll be sure to post an answer once I find it... but... seriously... that's not cool
<jmichelsen> linenoise: what was your question
<linenoise> jmichelsen: I was trying to get cvs to tell me if a tag for a particular module actually existed or not.
<linenoise> jmichelsen: I could grep rlog I guess, but I was hoping for an actual ... command of some kind
<Flare183> linenoise: open a terminal and type in man cvs
<Flare183> that might help you
<aib_> why isn't emacs included in the distribution?
<linenoise> ignored
<jmichelsen> linenoise: sorry cant help you there
<linenoise> jmichelsen: Thanks anyway!
<jmichelsen> linenoise: np
<Flare183> !attitude | linenoise (and don't get smart)
<ubottu> linenoise (and don't get smart): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dabbu> wols:i am trying this 4 2 days now i am thinking of removing ubuntu
<prince_jammys> or even #cvs
<linenoise> lol
<frojnd> ok the main problem now is I can't access the partition named /disk_a how can I use write to this partition ?
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<linenoise> prince_jammys: I've got the question out there now actually
<linenoise> hahahaha
<wols> dabbu: go away. doing blackmail like this will get you on my shitlist in no time. and good riddance
 * Flare183 says People Don't make me call the ops
<linenoise> I love overzealous mods...
<Flare183> I'm serious
<dabbu> wols:what u whould have done after trying 4 two days
<LordFDisk> umm Can someone help me... I got an Error when I tried to update my repository indexes
<Flare183> LordFDisk: can you pastebin the error?
<Flare183> please
<wols> LordFDisk: if the server is currently unavailable it's nothing one can do
<wols> either you know a mirror or you are SOL
<dabbu> wolswols:what i have done right now is that i have completely removed samba
<SitUbuntuSit> does anyone know of a plugin for pidgin that actually works when dealing with displaying which songs you're currently playing in audacious... seems like most don't work at the moment.
<dabbu> wols:i will install it again and try again ..sorry 4 thast
<dabbu> wola:that
<LordFDisk> oh ... will it frag my system with those Errors ?
<wols> LordFDisk: no. you just can't install stuff from that repo
<wols> until it'S fixed again
<LordFDisk> wols,  is there a way for me to remove them
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<wols> LordFDisk: remove WHAT?
<Flare183> Kovert: wrong password maybe?
<Kovert> no thats isnt the case
<Kovert> I have tried several
<Flare183> LordFDisk: You mean remove the repo from your sources?
<kristofer> LordFDisk, I had that issue while on a public access point because dns redirects all requests to a particular machine forcing people to register before using it.. in other words, it may be a dns issue?
<LordFDisk> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead I get that everytime I update my repository indexes
<LordFDisk> is there a way to stop it from saying that?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I believe that there is a way to make your graphics card handle the load of your webcam, but I can't remember how, or find it on google, any one know?
<kristofer> anyone have a wmp11 v4 wireless card?
<wols> !anyone | kristofer
<ubottu> kristofer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LordFDisk> And Thank you guy's for your help and time.
<prabu> hello
<wols> LordFDisk: edit your sources.list but I wouldn't
<Kovert> I did that!
<kristofer> wols, probably because the first attempt yielded no results, so I thought I'd ask a more general question
<LordFDisk> thats how I got this ... went off a web site
<prabu> any 1 usin yahoo messenger here ?
<wols> kristofer: bad move
<Meeso> where do I find gparted?
<Meeso> I installed it
<Vorondil> Howdy all, quick question.  I have a machine that used to have three storage devices connected to it.  /dev/sda, sdb, and sdc.  The operating system is installed on a partition in sdc.  I've removed the device identified as /dev/sdb.  If I reboot, will sdc get bumped up to sdb and confuse things?  Should I preemptively make changes to /etc/fstab?
<wols> Meeso: on the live cd. in your favourite ubuntu repo, etc
<wols> Meeso: dpkg -L gparted
<prince_jammys> Meeso: just type gparted in your terminal
<Meeso> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<Meeso> wtf?
<svh> has anyone played warzone 2100
<prince_jammys> or alt f2 , and then gparted. probably /usr/bin/gparted
<LordFDisk> wols, Thats how I got this in the first place ... I went of a web site copy and pasted
<wols> LordFDisk: and that was wrong for medibuntu
<Flare183> Meeso: Yeap that is right
<Flare183> !mediubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols> Meeso: only root can access partitions directly. that's a GOOD thing
<Meeso> ugh
<Meeso> how do i run it then?
<prince_jammys> Meeso: gksudo gparted
<prabu> how to use yahoo messenger ?
<svh>  has anyone played warzone 2100 if so how do i get the commander to work
<Meeso> thank you
<Meeso> finally
<LordFDisk> wols,  So I have to Delete and reinstall it remove the lines from my list?
<prince_jammys> Meeso: didn't it put a 'Partioner' or something icon in you Administration menu?
<Meeso> can I make a shortcut?
<dabbu> wols:can i see your smb.conf file
<Meeso> oh lol
<prince_jammys> Meeso: check if it's already there. it may be listed with a generic name
<wols> dabbu: no
<wols> LordFDisk: reinstall?
<Meeso> ok
<Meeso> aha
<dabbu> wols:ok....but i am not able to share actually it shows a error that permission denied,when i try to share
<prince_jammys> Meeso: generic menu naming is a bit ... weird.
<Kiyuya> I managed to remove a couple of important files from my wubi installation (root.disk for instance, among others), and my recovery program can't find the names of 3 files in said directory. picking out which file is which should be easy since they're so differently sized,
<Kiyuya> I'd just need someone to go through their file list with me :) don't wanna spam up the channel so perhaps give me a shout and we'll go into pm?
<kristofer> so about the wmp11 v4, I need some assistance making it play nice with networkmanager. it won't show me a list of available networks. if I specify one it works, but that's not helpful on the go.
<LordFDisk> wols,  ya Ubuntu ... to remove the  the links from my  sources.list. so I can stop those error's
<frojnd> Can someone pelease help me on this one ? I can't access my partition that Iv'e created during installation /disk_a I can't write . Pelase ?
<dabbu> wols: i think i have irritated u...ok no problem,i will figure it out myself
<wols> LordFDisk: you don't reinstall. this is not windows
<kristofer> dabbu, wols is a plague to this channel, disregard him
<Meeso> TIme to install freeciv!
<dabbu> ﻿kristofer:he tried to help me
<bullgard4> Does Synaptic install the DEB program package linux-sourc-2.6.24 only as  /usr/src/linux-sourc-2.6.24.tar.bz and needs to be de-archived yet?
<rambo3> bullgard4, use apt manual
<LordFDisk> wols,  I;m new to Ubuntu ... switching from Mandriva .. so Let see So I have to debug my hard drive ... and then Gpart my hard drive to ext3 and then reinstall Unbuntu with the 8.04 iso  and made  to get rid of this error code?
<Hunter_> help
<kristofer> dabbu, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Hunter_> someone knows how to download operamotifwrapper?
<Vorondil> Hah, disregard me.  Go go gadget UUID.
<Hunter_> flash player doesn,t work properly
<onthefence928> !automatic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic
<onthefence928> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola.. alguem sabe o nome do plugin amsn q exibe contatos offline??
<onthefence928> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<prince_jammys> !pt | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dabbu> ﻿kristofer:i am trying to share folder using samba but not able to do that
<wols> LordFDisk: none of it
<wols> LordFDisk: only edit your sources.list
<Meeso> is ubuntu SVN?
<wols> LordFDisk: but as I already told you I wouldn't do that
<wols> Meeso: english please
<jpds> Meeso: No.
<LordFDisk> wols,  I don't know how ....
<Meeso> ok
<wols> LordFDisk: with a nice editor
<kristofer> dabbu, you can't right-click on a folder and go to sharing options?
<wols> LordFDisk: and it's not any problematic error at all
<LordFDisk> wols,  will I need root?
<dabbu> ﻿ ﻿kristofer:yes i am not able to do that
<wols> LordFDisk: yes
<wols> LordFDisk: rather: sudo or gksu
<bullgard4> rambo3: Read the ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<rambo3> bullgard4, why ?
<wols> bullgard4: yes
<Mecha25> alright, anybody know how to get back to X from an alt+ctrl+f1?
<linenoise> rambo3: this is just a guess, but because you'll get banned if you keep transgressing their rules...
<linenoise> Mecha25: alt ctrl f7 or f9 usually
<wols> bullgard4: but of course as I said before this file won't help you one bit to compile a module. have fun
<Mecha25> ok, here goes nothing
<LordFDisk> wols,  I've never gotten root ... other than the sudo in ubuntu ... in Mandriva I just did su or went in to the gui
<wols> !patience | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linenoise> why.... are you lecturing him?
<wols> LordFDisk: sudo is all you need. for this too. or gksu if using the gui
<rambo3> linenoise, no i sad nothing .
<prince_jammys> LordFDisk: sudo gives you root privileges.
<wols> linenoise: bullgard is an ass as usual. and yes I know this is against CoC
<linenoise> rambo3: yeah... I see that... not really sure what's going on in this room
<linenoise> lol
<dabbu> ﻿ ﻿kristofer:r u there
<fardan>  /help Basic IRC Commands
<linenoise> oops... sorry, that one I have to get used to (no one liners)
<Lenaud01> gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src device=/dev/video5 ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=640,height=480 ! avimux ! \
<Lenaud01> filesink location=test0.avi
<tux_> i use a laptor and when i presso ctrl+alt+f1 and then any other fxx i can't see ANY tty!
<Lenaud01> gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src device=/dev/video5 ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=640,height=480 ! avimux ! \
<Lenaud01> filesink location=test0.avi
<dabbu> can anyone tell me what is Enlightenment
<Lenaud01> ERROR: Pipeline doesn't want to pause.
<Lenaud01> ERROR: from element /pipeline0/v4l2src0: Cannot identify device '/dev/video5'.
<Lenaud01> Additional debug info:
<Lenaud01> v4l2_calls.c(429): gst_v4l2_open (): /pipeline0/v4l2src0:
<Lenaud01> system error: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Lenaud01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> dabbu:  desktop environment similar to gnome or kde
<linenoise> dabbu: it's a window manager
<wols> linenoise: a bit more by now with e17 :)
<linenoise> hmmmm... I guess it could've graduated on to being an "environment"
<linenoise> wols: yeah, just thinking that ;)
<dabbu> ok
<linenoise> wols: does it work with beryl?
<Lenaud01> anyone able help me with that error I get ??
<Lenaud01> I can get my webcam to be viewable in like cheese but not record
<Lenaud01> :(
<dabbu> so ..if i install it then i will have to select it at loging ..session type,right?
<prince_jammys> enlightenment is pretty cool
<prince_jammys> dabbu: correct
<Lenaud01> gstreamer I was said is the solve for my hp cam running vl42 drivers
<linenoise> dabbu: ehm... ideally yes...
<Lenaud01> but i get that error?
<dabbu> ok then....will the softwares install in GNOME will work there
<prince_jammys> dabbu: it will
<dabbu> with no problem atall...?
<wols> linenoise: there is no beryl
<prince_jammys> dabbu: for the most part, no.
<wols> dabbu: not really. just takes more ram. e17 plus gnome basically
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:do you have ever used that
<prince_jammys> dabbu: a little bit
<nagyv1> hello! I'm trying to build mozilla on my own, it requires alsa. Which is the necessary package I should install?
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:now you r using GNOME right?
<prince_jammys> dabbu:  no
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:then..
<prince_jammys> currently, i'm not even running X :)
<joaopinto> nagyv1, apt-cache search alsa dev
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:ok then
<prince_jammys> dabbu: usually fluxbox or kde
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:can u suggest me any good theme for ubuntu GNOME
<gvk> What's the best assembler in the repos?
<prince_jammys> dabbu: that's really a matter of taste
<nagyv1> joaopinto: thnx, I've just found the build-dep command for apt-get :)
<prince_jammys> dabbu: you want some links?
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:yes
<prince_jammys> !themes | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<prince_jammys> boom :)
<LordFDisk> Just found a fix, for what I needed in the Synaptic Package Manager. I just clicked on the word Edit from the drop down. And then I clicked on Fix Broken Packages. now when I di a check No error
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:i am using this IRC and learned many thing like what u did now ..thanks
<Meeso> Can someone PM me and help me install Freeciv
<prince_jammys> dabbu: enjoy. don't get too much of a headache looking through hundreds of themes
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:yes
<td123> gvk: imo, fasm
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:what is ubuntu artwork
<wols> Meeso: apt-get install freeciv?
<LordFDisk> Now to read on how to use sudo to edit a file. lol
<prince_jammys> dabbu: it's a package that contains the Human theme, I think. and other stuff, like the splash screen
<td123> gvk: nvm, its not in the repo :)
<Meeso> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Meeso> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Meeso> owner@owner-desktop:~$
<wols> Meeso: man sudo
<ompaul> Meeso, sudo apt-get install <package-name-goes-here>
<td123> gvk: nasm would probably follow next, then yasm
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:ok
<gvk> td123: Thank you.
<Meeso> ﻿sudo apt-get install <package-name-goes-here>
<Meeso> lol
<Meeso> wait
<prince_jammys> Messo: you need sudo to do administrative stuff, like installing software or changing system configuration.
<Meeso> E: Package freeciv has no installation candidate
<td123> gvk: I recommend that you use fasm though, even though its not in the repos
<prince_jammys> !info freeciv
<ubottu> Package freeciv does not exist in hardy
<ompaul> meeso now do this apt-cache search freeciv
<ompaul> messo and then put two and two together
<prince_jammys> !info freeciv-client
<ubottu> Package freeciv-client does not exist in hardy
<prince_jammys> !info freeciv-client-gtk
<ubottu> freeciv-client-gtk (source: freeciv): Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (hardy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Ab3L> good night
<prince_jammys> bingo
<Meeso> ok
<Meeso> now what?
<ompaul> messo install it you have enough information
<Meeso> ok
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install freeciv-client-gtk
<prince_jammys> Meeso: or use the graphical installer, called 'Synaptic' (Admin menu)
<Meeso> ok
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<Meeso> This is my first day with Ubuntu, BTW.
<Kovert> seems not to like virtual users
<porncake> my sound stopped working out of nowhere
<Kiyuya> porncake: system wide or only in certain applications?
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:can u help me to configure samba to share file with windows
<Lunis> Two quick ones. First: I installed KDE and now I have two copies of almost all KDE apps in my Main Menu, and I can't seem to find a way to make that not happen. Any suggestions?
<Kiyuya> for instance, can you hear the login sounds?
<porncake> system wide
<DocMabuse> hallo
<RANDOM_5000> hi all
<prince_jammys> dabbu: i've never used samba. ask a detailed question to the channel and someone will likely help
<Kiyuya> okay, I'm not too savvy but... I take it you've already tried starting alsamixer and making sure none of the volumes are in the bottom, right? I dunno what else to try, sadly :\
<Meeso> THanks
<porncake> yeah i tried that
<porncake> and reinstalled alsa
<prince_jammys> Lunis: hide the apps you don't want from the gnome menu, and the same with the K menu
<RANDOM_5000> I thought I would be able to run linux compatible software straight from ubuntu, just click it and it run, why is this not the case with the game - Tibia ??? I have not tried any other games or software
<Kiyuya> okay, then I sadly can't help you with problems that are system wide, cause I've only found and solved conflict issues :\
<Pff> What client do you find best for streaming live video from the internet?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, how do you mean?
<dabbu> ﻿prince_jammys:so how u share your linux file with windows
<prince_jammys> dabbu: I don't
<RANDOM_5000> I thought I would be able to run linux compatible software straight from ubuntu, just click it and it run, why is this not the case with the game - Tibia ??? I have not tried any other games or software
<Kovert> [daren]: ftp
<Kovert> dabbu: winscp
<prince_jammys> dabbu: you mean in a network right?
<dabbu> yes
<prince_jammys> !samba | dabbu: maybe this helps
<ubottu> dabbu: maybe this helps: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dabbu> ﻿Kovert:what is winscp
<wols> dabbu: smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<Kiyuya> RANDOM_5000: I'm not familiar with tibia, but did hte game you downloaded come pre-compiled or do you only have source code?
<wols> !winscp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<RANDOM_5000> it was already pre-compiled
<DocMabuse> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Kiyuya> do you have all the libraries it requires?
<DocMabuse> !Nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prince_jammys> Lunis: did you remove gnome or do you have both?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, I have both, but only Gnome has the problem of doubles of most KDE apps. XFCE doesn't, and KDE doesn't
<DocMabuse> !x-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server
<RANDOM_5000> i seem to have everything it requires to run, but the only help ive seen yet far, is that it wont work with my video card ( ATI Radeon 7000 ) I have tried wine with no luck yet on how to make it work in wine either
<frojnd> I won't stop askinguntill someone helps me set up my 2 partitions. During installation I named them as /disk_a and /disk_b and now I can't write to them. How can I write to them chmod 777 -R /disk_a didn't help. Any ideas ?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: the menu implementation is sort of buggy in my experience. have you tried hiding the stuff you don't want using the menu editor?
<Kovert> frojnd: ATI cards are a bit dodgy
<DocMabuse> excuse me anybody now how can i stopped the  x-server for installing the Nvidia Driver?
<frojnd> Kovert: what does ATI with partitions ?
<dabbu> ﻿Kovert:winscp is like samba or what
<Kiyuya> RANDOM_5000 sadly can't help you :\
<prince_jammys> frojnd: what type of partitions are they?
<Kovert> frojnd: thoght you had ATI video
<frojnd> prince_jammys: ext3
<RANDOM_5000> I am unable to get a new card, and i dont have one laying around, i was hoping i would be able to play this game either just running it like it says to do, or to just download and install wine
<prince_jammys> ie. what file system
<Kovert> dabbu: like sftp
<DocMabuse>  excuse me anybody now how can i stopped the  x-server for installing the Nvidia Driver?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, not yet. I was hoping there was a more graceful way. I figure gnome is reading two different menu lists, and KDE is writing two different ones. Perhaps like Windows' All Users folder?
<RANDOM_5000> I am also unable to play anything else that requires wine, even after installing everything it needs
<wols> RANDOM_5000: glxinfo |grep direct
<Vorondil> DocMabuse: ctrl+alt+backspace will kill your X for you, if that's what you mean.
<RANDOM_5000> direct rendering: Yes
<frojnd> prince_jammys: ext3 ?
<RANDOM_5000> thats what it shows
<prince_jammys> Lunis: i don't have gnome now, but i remember the gnome menus used to give lots of headaches. eventually i started editing the files/dirs by hand.
<wols> RANDOM_5000: the card is VERY old. many games might need a better opengl as the card provides?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, sometimes grace is not an option ;) thank you for the help :)
<RANDOM_5000> i played this game on another linux distro, just by bringing it up, if another linux distro needs less req. then i should just move to it, if linux wont do what i want
<prince_jammys> frojnd: and they're mounted, but not writable?
 * Lunis slaps RANDOM_5000 
<wols> RANDOM_5000: what errors does it give?
<wols> the linux version if at all possible
<Lunis> RANDOM_5000, you said yourself the game doesn't work with your video card
<DocMabuse>  excuse me anybody now how can i stopped the  x-server for installing the Nvidia Driver?ubuntu i have installed
<frojnd> prince_jammys: yes
<RANDOM_5000> the thing closes automatically, with an output to my terminal
<Lunis> DocMabuse, did you try uninstalling xserver-xorg-video-nvidia?
<Kovert> DocMabuse: ctl alt backspace
<prince_jammys> frojnd: are they listed in /etc/fstab?
<RANDOM_5000> it works in other linux distros besides ubuntu
<wols> RANDOM_5000: start it in a xterm. what does it say?
<Vorondil> DocMabuse: Scroll up, and pay attention.
<Lunis> DocMabuse, are you wanting to install the nvidia driver or get rid of it?
<wols> DocMabuse: what videocard?
<Vorondil> He wants to stop his X server so the nvidia installer script doesn't bark at him.
<RANDOM_5000> sorry, i got kicked, how do i change to directory of it, and attempt to start it
<wols> Vorondil: which is foolish
<Rohs> what programs do people use for ipod sync
<Vorondil> I didn't say it wasn't, but it's his crap.
<Rohs> and music organising
<Lunis> DocMabuse, Ctrl+Alt+F1, then log in, then do `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Kovert> hummm songbird is promissing
<wols> Vorondil: well generally we don't help people breaking their systems intentionally
<wols> so nvidia.com driver support is rare here
<frojnd> prince_jammys: yes
<johninlex> hey are there any dev for 8.10 in here
<frojnd> prince_jammys: sorry for delay: here is the output of /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1166674
<wols> DocMabuse: nvidia.com drivers will break your ubuntu
<Kovert> Rohs: got that songbird?
<frith> hi, how can i find out which process is holding a port open?
<ds[de]> wols: is the nvidia-nonfree driver from universe/multiverse the same that you can get from nvidia.com ?
<eyeslocal> my amarok doesn't have options for me to select a database method in the 'collection database' section (it actually doesn't even have that section with with 'collection database' dropdown. What do I do to make it appear?
<Lunis> DocMabuse, listen to wols
<RANDOM_5000> how do i try and start this game tibia through the terminal so i can look for the errors?
<Lunis> frith, netstat
<RANDOM_5000> i have changed the terminal to the directory, but how do i make it start it
<wols> ds[de]: yes
<abuyazan> hi
<hosk> i have an AMD i686 processor, do I want restricted-modules 386 or restricted-modules x86_64
<abuyazan> how can i convert rmm files to mp3
<abuyazan> rm to mp3
<wols> hosk: i386
<ds[de]> wols: and I take it the driver has led to a lot of problems in the past? I just installed it a few days ago, that's why I'm asking
<hosk> wols, thanks!
<wols> ds[de]: sometimes
<bcmiller3> random, just type the games name
<Lunis> hosk, is your CPU 64 bit?
<td123> does anyone know an easy way to put dban (boot and nuke iso) on a usb drive?
<wols> ds[de]: you mean the nvidia.com one? it overwrites files and is working besids the package management which is bad
<RANDOM_5000> i type the games name, but nothing happens, it says command not found
<Lunis> abuyazan, converting from a lossy format to another lossy format can really make a file sound bad, beware that
<wols> !ot | td123
<ubottu> td123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<prince_jammys> frojnd: mm. i'm not familiar with the 'relatime' option. i recommend you paste one of the lines in the channel along with your question, for a faster answer. (just one line, since they're both the same).
<ds[de]> wols: the one I got via apt-get to play quake =)
<ds[de]> wols: but overwriting files = :F
<frith> Lunis, i can't see what process is holding a port open form that can i?  just what ports are listening
<abuyazan> Lunis, no problem i need the format mp3 for this file, which application can i use
<RANDOM_5000> i type the games name, but nothing happens, it says command not found
<mgolisch> i asked that before but is there some advanced tutorials/guides or good documentation on usplash?
<Lunis> frith, i don't remember right off, but i thought there was a switch that told you
<Gnea> !repeat | RANDOM_5000
<ubottu> RANDOM_5000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frojnd> as prince_jammys said, here is the line of my partition that I can't write: UUID=21d87054-8158-4edd-9deb-678acb30f561 /disk_a         ext3    relatime        0       2   Any ideas how can I modify this so I could write to it ?
<Lunis> abuyazan, don't know actually :P
<frith> Lunis, oh wait you can
<bcmiller3> random do you have a start icon for the game?
<bcmiller3> look at the icon properties and type that in the terminal
<Druui> greetings all
<RANDOM_5000> i dont have an icon for the game, and when i type it in terminal, after changing the directory, simply the name, it says command not found
<prince_jammys> frojnd: you can read from it and view the contents, right?
<vnix> I have problem with "the interface does not exist"
<wols> ds[de]: the nvidia.com script installer DocMabuse wants to use does this
<iGama> whats canonical irc server? irc.canonical.com ?
<vnix> Can anyone kindly help me please. Thank you
<wols> ds[de]: what you get via apt from ubuntu repos is safe. don't worry
<bcmiller3> try ./gamename
<Gnea> vnix: what interface?
<ds[de]> wols: ok, thanks :9
<ds[de]> :)
<wols> ds[de]: and there are very rare circumstances when the card is very new when need nvidia.com drivers if you want 3D
<ds[de]> wols: don't worry, it's not like I can afford new hardware :D
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<wols> RANDOM_5000: ./name of game
<rambo3> wols, not even then , use backports
<hosk> Lunis, I'm pretty sure not, but i seem to have x86_64 modules installed and no idea why
<wols> rambo3: not always available
<RANDOM_5000> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/cmo8AV thats what it outputsd
<Bradj479> i need help
<wols> rambo3: but as I said: very rarely needed
<IndyGunFreak> Bradj479: we all ailed mind-reading 101
<wols> rambo3: it's your videocard drivers
<frojnd> prince_jammys: yes
<d4rkmonkey> I have an .avi video that I'm trying to upload to facebook, but its too large to upload (its like 717.4 MB). How would I shrink this to 300 MB or less?
<Bradj479> i umounted a floppy and ejected it and somhow the computer is still reading it
<wols> rambo3: not supporting some opengl feature. as I said
<IndyGunFreak> d4rkmonkey: that file will take a major quality hit, cutting it like that.
<prince_jammys> d4rkmonkey: heh. that's huge. i'm amazed that facebook allows that
<d4rkmonkey> IndyGunFreak, yeah, its going to be uploaded to facebook anyways, I don't think quality is much of an issue anyways
<Bradj479> nevermind
<deepfriedsquirr1> If I aptitude --download-only openoffice on a 64 bit version of ubuntu, will it get x86_64 packages or will they be i386 so I can transfer them to my friend's computer, which lacks Internet access.
<deepfriedsquirr1> ?
<vnix> Gnea, when I want to config Connection Properties:wlan0
<RANDOM_5000> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/cmo8AV This is what happens when i typed in ./Tibia which is the game name
<Lunis> where are menu items located?
<bigjohnto>  anyone successfully increased throughput via nic bonding and would like to share some knoweledge?
<Shane-S> how can I check if my nic is having connection issues, I keep losing connectivity to the internet when other systems are fine, all addresses are static
<Hunter_> how can I open openmotif without having root access?
<valodes> can i download any program by this com ' sudo apt-get install ?
<IndyGunFreak> valodes: any program in the repositories you have enabled
<rand0m> anyone know a good guitar tuning program for ubuntu ?
<Gnea> !wireless | vnix
<ubottu> vnix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hunter_> lol
<Gnea> vnix: give those a shot
<valodes> thanks Indy
<deepfriedsquirr1> ﻿If I aptitude --download-only openoffice on a 64 bit version of ubuntu, will it get x86_64 packages or will they be i386 so I can transfer them to my friend's computer, which lacks Internet access?
<RANDOM_5000> does anyone know a place where i can talk about all linux distros?
<frojnd> prince_jammys: any ideas ?
<Gnea> RANDOM_5000: #linux
<bcmiller3>  ##Linux
<j0nr> hey can anyone help with mounting samba shares please?
<Gnea> !samba | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<geirha> rand0m: beep -f 440 -l 5000
<Hunter_> !root access
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root access
<j0nr> as far as i am aware i have done everything correctly, as it DID work for months. Now its decided to just stop working
<prince_jammys> see if this has anything useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863833
<bry3n> hello everybodu
<bry3n> hello everybody
<Gnea> j0nr: what's not working?
<Gnea> !repeat | bry3n
<ubottu> bry3n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bry3n> can you help me ? to have the clouds with XPLANET ?
<Hunter_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<j0nr> Gnea: samba share mounting. Keep getting a Input/Output error ...it worked for months now its stopped
<Lunis> is there a command line app to compare the contents of two folders?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: diff
<Gnea> j0nr: yes, you said that. what about the mount? where do you mount it from/to? did you check syslog?
<bry3n> no ?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: diff will do much more than that, but it can recursively compare directories
<orgthingy> hello
<Gnea> bry3n: xplanet? what's that?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: 'can do more' is what i meant
<j0nr> Gnea: share is on a server mount point a directory on a laptop in home directory. Been using cifs in fstab so far
<wols> Gnea: pretty pretty picture
<wols> !info xplanet
<ubottu> xplanet (source: xplanet): render images of the earth. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 626 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<db92> anyone in here who migrated from gnome to xfce?
<Shane-S> my ubunut system just lost internet, it was just on 3 seconds ago, how can I find out what seems to be killing my nic?
<wols> !anyone < db92
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone < db92
<wols> !anyone | db92
<ubottu> db92: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> hehe
<orgthingy> db92 : stick with gnome, its better
<Gnea> j0nr: okay, can you pastebin the syslog entries for it please?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: diff dir1 dir2   , for example
<Lunis> prince_jammys, I think I just found the "problem". Having KDE4 installed gives a kde4/ apps menu in /usr/share/applications, in addition to a kde/ folder from KDE3. Which causes doubles of some KDE apps
<db92> orgthingy, depends on how one grasps better :P
<j0nr> Gnea: how do i do that please
<prince_jammys> Lunis: ha! soon you will be editing them by hand :)
<Gnea> !pastebin | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linenoise> Shane-S: probably you want to look at your ifconfig/route output before and after connectivity interruption.
<j0nr> Gnea: I mean the syslog, not pastebin
<Lunis> prince_jammys, THE PROPHECY!
<linenoise> Shane-S: if you get link-down's, it could mean your uplink is down... (You've asked a very difficult question... )
<Gnea> j0nr: oh. tail -n500 /var/log/syslog
<Shane-S> linenoise: thanks
<Lunis> prince_jammys, it has come to PASS!
<prince_jammys> Lunis: i predict you will pick one desktop manager and zap the other. i wonder which will go ....
<bcmiller3> is there a way to send the !notices only to the person who needs them?
<vnix> Gnea, which one I should look into?
<d4rkmonkey> Whats a program I can use to open .avi? Movie player won't open it, and Kino gives me an error when trying to open the video
<Gnea> vnix: whichever one suits your situation.
<linenoise> d4rkmonkey: vlc is another one
<linenoise> d4rkmonkey: mplayer, vlc, kaffeine
<orgthingy> where can I find something to search in "Applications" menu?
<d4rkmonkey> linenoise, k I'll try those
<Flare183> !avi | d4rkmonkey
<ubottu> d4rkmonkey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lunis> prince_jammys, I would, but it's a multi-user system, and the wife tends to be fond of KDE. I wonder if i can't add some sort of exception. i can edit main menu properties from within the gconf backend can't i?
<j0nr> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m7fa9a719
<orgthingy> because i always forget where i saved the program
<prince_jammys> d4rkmonkey: have you ever been able to open one? you may be missing some libs
<joaopinto> d4rkmonkey, those are players, not editors like kino
<Rohs> Kovert: Wow songbird is great, thanks for the link
<deepfriedsquirr1> ﻿If I aptitude --download-only openoffice on a 64 bit version of ubuntu, will it get x86_64 packages or will they be i386 so I can transfer them to my friend's computer, which lacks Internet access?
<Flare183> Songbird is pretty cool
<prince_jammys> Lunis: i don't know. i'm not a gnome guy myself
<orgthingy> Songbird takes a lot of ram
<Rohs> is there a good IM that does webcam yet (msn)
<d4rkmonkey> prince_jammys, well I've been able to play some movies that I... completely legally aquired... that are in .avi format, so I don't know what the issue is with the videos I'm trying to shrink now...
<joaopinto> Rohs, amsn
<Rohs> that wasn't that good
<Flare183> Rohs: amsn
<Rohs> it looks a bit messy
<Flare183> wow
<orgthingy> Rohs : Emesene
<Lunis> prince_jammys, what do you use?
<d4rkmonkey> joaopinto, yeah I know, I'm trying to figure out if the video is even playable or if theres something wrong with it
<Shane-S> hmm my ifconfig is not showing any errors, drops, opr overruns, would that lend my connectivty issues to software?
<ds[de]> Rohs: can you access your ipod with songbird?
<prince_jammys> Lunis: fluxbox or kde
<joaopinto> emesene supports videos ?
<Rohs> ds[de]: i would try but it comming tommorow
<ds[de]> Rohs: I see
<prince_jammys> Lunis: right now, no X
<oklinux> how do I install flash in mozilla firefox
<Rohs> old one got filled with water
<vnix> Gnea, I am first time here maybe u can guide me a while.
<Rohs> ill let you know tommorow if you want?
<deepfriedsquirr1> How do I use the --download-only option for apt-get?
<wols> Shane-S: depends. wlan?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, KDE's too heavy for me really. And I tend to like the GTK themes better. Fluxbox is really nice when I'm doing something that requires most of the CPU
<ds[de]> Rohs: would be nice =)
<vnix> Gnea, I just need a little guide then I can do it my own
<orgthingy> oklinux : download Micromedia Flash from add/remove (just search "flash"
<Rohs> ds[de]: are you a developer?
<Rohs> for it
<ds[de]> Rohs: no
<prince_jammys> Lunis: yeah, i'm mostly fluxbox now, everything is the way i want it. i like kde, but it's slow. i'm not fond of gnome
<d4rkmonkey> in mplayer when I tried to play the file, it says "Could not open required DirectShow codec qdv.dll" any idea where I could get this?
<Shane-S> wols: hardwired into the same Cable modem router as this system
<wols> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols> Shane-S: and what is the issue?
<Lunis> prince_jammys, I love XFCE but xfdesktop is absolute crap imho
<prince_jammys> Lunis: fluxbox works pretty well with kde. i run a lot of kde apps in it without a problem
<orgthingy> sfce sucks
<orgthingy> fluxbox is old
<orgthingy> kde is "good"
<prince_jammys> Lunis: firefox takes about a half hour to start
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orgthingy> gnome is perfect
<Shane-S> wols: I have internet for random periods of time, and then just lose it on my Ubuntu system. Then I can sit here and ping it, but the Ubuntu box can't do anythign network related
<Rohs> any other msn type programs not Emesene or amsn?
<ds[de]> xfce looks nice imho
<orgthingy> FloodBot1 : hello stupid bot, just to let u know, im allowed to flood
<Shane-S> wols:however the link still shows active and fine
<orgthingy> Rohs : pidgin
<orgthingy> Rohs : and many many out there ::P
<Artificial_Consi> hi
<Blacklight> xfce is nice for people who want gnome/kde bbut don't have the rescources...
<Rohs> it needs webcam support really
<php6th> i love ubuntu, dammit im a ex debian user... but ubuntu rocks!!!! MR. SHUTERLAND... TAKE MY BODY...!!!
<orgthingy> php6th : debian is ubuntu
<prince_jammys> php6th: you're a debian user by proxy ;)
<kane77> php6th, and who is shuterland?
<orgthingy> the only thing they did was: fix bugs (and they fix bugs for debian, as well) and making live cd
<Blacklight> php if your willing to give it up for an OS... I doubt anyone would want it :P
<php6th> orgthingy: i know... but the usability in debian Sucks!!
<orgthingy> stability **
<phOENix> ns register ?
<kane77> orgthingy, actually ubuntu is debian :)
<php6th> Ubuntu is missing a NET install
<Jordan_U> !install | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<orgthingy> kane77 : ubuntu is debian.. debian is ubuntu
<Shane-S> wols: it has 2 nic's and I am even on the other nic. The IP is static as well on the Ubunut box
<Gnea> j0nr: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/why-does-cifs-mount-fail-469006/
<Gnea> vnix: i can try. is the wireless card builtin?
<php6th> Ubuntu = debian Fixed, without Bugs and Usable
<prince_jammys> right, the same way that fish are animals, and animals are fish
<kane77> orgthingy, its rather "is kind of" and in this sense ubuntu is kind of debian..
<payman> hi im a new user for ubuntu and i want too know is it beter than fedora?
<Dawid> hi all does any one need help??
<php6th> payman:  Fedora sucks
<Dawid> ubuntu is beter for home use fedora is better for programing
<php6th> payman:  Fedora = crap redhat engine... better use something less gay like CENTOS
<payman> thx
<JGJones> php6th - actually have a look at this - it explains how to setup a "plug'n'install" network socket - plug in a computer, set it to network boot and it'll automagically install ubuntu - in issue 14 of Full Circle "web magazine" - will fetch the URL for you
<kane77> Dawid, why would fedora be better for programming
<unsolo_> provided in install ubuntu with kde is it also a full blown kdevelop
<Dawid> ye it has more programs for programing
<unsolo_> with subversion + gdb + ...
<unsolo_> in kdevelop
<unop> !language | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<payman> do we need antivirus in ubuntu?
<Dawid> no
<phOENix> -
<Flannel> unsolo_: You can install those, they aren't installed by default
<jussi01> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dacorr> anyone use Pidgin for IRC?
<JGJones> php6th - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2008/06/26/issue-14-is-out/ - download and you can do a network installation of Ubuntu by following the guide in the magazine
<unsolo_> Flannel: ok.. and thats all in the package tree right
<Meeso> HOw do you reset your volume settings?
<dusty_> Hey guys does anyone know any way to get bind statistics ? is there anything built into bind or know of a 3rd party app ?
<Dawid> kane77 : Fedora has more programs for programing
<unsolo_> what about multislot gcc's and such
<Dawid> for example kdevelop
<Meeso> I did something wrong
<wols> Shane-S: ping an IP
<unsolo_> well personally i only use gentoo
<joaopinto> Dawid, kdevelop is also available on ubuntu
<wols> Shane-S: if that doesn't work, pastebin the output or ifconfig and route
<kane77> Dawid, I mean, yes, I had to recompile some of the provided shared libraries on my own in order to be able to use them, but apart from that I don't see any thing why woulnd't ubuntu be good for programming as well..
<unsolo_> but this intended for new users
<db92> ubuntu refuses to give me sound on youtube :||||
<IndyGunFreak> Dawid: what makes you think kdevelop isn't available for ubuntu?
<unop> !info kdevelop | Dawid
<ubottu> dawid: kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 8543 kB, installed size 26300 kB
<kane77> Dawid, you can install kdevelop as well..
<Flannel> unsolo_: yes, theyre in the repos.  "kdevelop" is in universe
<prince_jammys> !info kdevelop | Dawid
<j0nr> Gnea: I can't make much sense of that sorry.
<unsolo_> Flannel: ok..
<Dawid> I didn't know it i thought you can oly install it on kde
<Shane-S> wols: sure, neither did, I just rebooted though as I wanted to try and apt-get tracert send a link as soon as it breaks
<unsolo_> Dawid: no kdevelop runs fine under xfce and gnome as well
<unsolo_> even in fluxbox
<Flannel> dawid_: and "kde" is in Ubuntu as well, its just a different flavor.
<Gnea> j0nr: what about it doesn't make sense?
<wols> Shane-S: ping your router
<IndyGunFreak> dawid_: what made you think that?
<php6th> programming?? what you cant install on ubuntu??
<payman> i have  dell lab top 1501 my graphic card in  not set,i go too the many site and install many  program but its not solve
<Shane-S> wols: when I do that will it matter, since I am actually connected to the same router to talk to you?
<unsolo_> whats the current version of kde on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> php6th: you can probably install anything, its just what level of effort you want to put into it.. many things are in the repositories, fi its not, you'll need to get the source code and compile form source
<unsolo_> as im sure that affects the QT and kdevelop versions
<j0nr> Gnea: i don't understand what i am looking for. Bit of a novice sorry.
<dawid_> ok stop the talking about programing start another :P
<vnix> Gnea, yes it's build in. I am using notebook now and the device is working. (I am using it now to connect to internet)
<Meeso> hey
<IndyGunFreak> dawid_: sorr, extreme ignorance will always draw peoples ire
<Meeso> theres no sound on flash applications
<dawid_> Indy :p
<IndyGunFreak> dawid_: you said it, not me.
<felixhcat> sup?
 * unsolo_ didnt get that. 
<payman> yes i can connect too internet but many device are not correct
<Gnea> j0nr: well, samba uses CIFS filesystem. the error in syslog is -5. that page will tell you how to figure out what it means, exactly.
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: are you getting sound on other apps?
<evariste> I am trying to extract a .daa file, but using the -od option but I get an error: Unrecognized parameter: /home/me/Desktop/MT
<evariste> which is a directory that does exist
<Gnea> vnix: so what are you trying to do with it if it's working fine?
<evariste> Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<Meeso> yeah
<Meeso> like Musuc
<Meeso> *Music
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: try switchign everything to Alsa, instead of pulse audio, see if that helps
<IndyGunFreak> i've had that prob w/ pulse when somethin else was playing sounds, flash would not work(for instance, pidgin,l audacious, etc..)
<vnix> I click the configuration button and "The Interface Does Not Exist" pop up
<Meeso> ok
<payman> ok bye
<IndyGunFreak> !buy | payman
<j0nr> Gnea: am I looking at the same thing... 5 posts in linuxquestions.org?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buy
<IndyGunFreak> !bye | payman
<ubottu> payman: Au revoir!
<Gnea> j0nr: yes, read from the top-down
<IndyGunFreak> lol, that was horrible.
<unop> unsolo_, kde 4.1.0
<unsolo_> hmm ok
<Meeso> how do I do that?
<payman> i dont know revoir???
<unsolo_> so its probable that qt designer is 4.0 based
<felixhcat> secret
<kane77> I have a problem on my laptop with kde apps, for some unknown reason they started to display the menu bar separately, this happens for all (I'm not quite sure, but lets assume) kde apps.. anyone have any ide how to change this?
<unsolo_> or higher
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: system/pref/sounds
<unsolo_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: on the first tab there, is everythign set to pulse?...
<naynay> Hey could someone ssh to dominance.isa-geek.net on port 110 and tell me if they get a login?
<unsolo_> echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<unsolo_> later guys thanks for the info
<j0nr> Gnea: well all I can figure is that the guy has the same error code as me.
<Meeso> no
<payman> this chat room is very intresting  i came back soon
<j0nr> Gnea: but it doesn't say the outcome
<payman> bye now;)
<Shane-S> wols: it is still online since the reboot, but here is the current stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/36618/
<unsolo_> is it hard to set up a local ubuntu package repository ?
<Rohs> omg songbird is sooo good
<Rohs> free music
<IndyGunFreak> Rohs: i never cared for it much, but glad you like it
<Kernel> with swappiness does a lower number mean that ram is used more? or does a higher number use more ram?...i want to use as least i can.
<Meeso> ist set to ALSA
<CShadowRun> is there any way to have a multi-row task list?
<Flannel> unsolo_: Nope
<Gnea> j0nr: You might try "echo 1 >/proc/fs/cifs/cifsFYI" to print out more debug information to the system error log. Reference: /usr/src/linux/fs/cifs/README
<wols> Shane-S: looks fine. maybe fscked up dhcps server?
<IndyGunFreak> Meeso: hmm weird
<wols> Shane-S: check syslog and dmesg when it craps out again
<Gnea> wols: ...
<Rohs> IndyGunFreak: you dont like it, how?
<j0nr> Gnea: ah, i did try that and nothing happended... let me look again
<Rohs> im guessing you dont like music
<unsolo_> another ubuntu question is alsa default set up to software mix ?
<Gnea> j0nr: k
<IndyGunFreak> Rohs: just didn't care for it... i like banshee, rythmbox, even amarok
<Gnea> unsolo_: no, you need to set it specifically
<Rohs> but you search for music it downloads it
<Rohs> even if you don't have it
<IndyGunFreak> Rohs: i do that w/ frostwire..lol
<inspyre> anyone have the console set fullscreen on a del lat c800?
<Rohs> but its all in one program
<unsolo_> Gnea: ok just checking..
<j0nr> Gnea: ok I cant find the README document
<Blacklight> lol time to get some real updates... svn is already version 1.5, ubuntu only has 1.4.6
<Wh00mp> ok i have a drive that was totally wiped, and need to install ubuntu on it, i hooked up the drive via usb and my computer found it as usb connected drive , i formatted partitioned it in gparted as fat32, now what? can i boot it from my cdrom on computer and install the OS to a second drive since my other PC does not have a cdrom drive?
<Gnea> j0nr: is the remote sysstem windows or linux?
<j0nr> linux - ubuntu
<Blacklight> Wh00mp, don't use fat32, use ext3
<j0nr> Gnea: linux - ubuntu
<wols> Gnea: ok to /msg you?
<Gnea> j0nr: if you run tail -f /var/log/syslog on the remote machine, what does it say when you try to mount?
<Gnea> wols: sure
<Blacklight> Wh00mp, linux does not use fat32 or any other windows filesystem by default.
<Rohs> is songbird based on firefox at all?
<Blacklight> Rohs, no its a music player made by mozilla.
<wols> Rohs: it uses xulrunner
<wols> so sorta
<Rohs> oh its made by mozilla
<Rohs> how do they get away with the free music downloading?
<vbabiy> Rohs: no its not made by them
<Blacklight> lol
<Rohs> just uses there framework
<Rohs> sort of thing
<vbabiy> Rohs: yeah
<hwilde> anybody got wireless roaming problems with lwapp ?
<Rohs> i might use that framework for a project im doing
<sanassar> Hello
<j0nr> Gnea: wat should have happened running tail? i ran it, then tried to mount again, same error
<Rohs> it seems great
<sanassar> Anyone want to know how to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> Rohs: probably the same way limewire/frostwire do.
<Gnea> j0nr: does anything show up on the syslog there?
<IndyGunFreak> sanassar: why would you go from something that is stable, to omething that is still alpha?
<Rohs> limewire works on ubuntu?
<sanassar> I Did
<reikalusikka> Rohs: there's another version of it
<sanassar> People would to help the Ubuntu community...
<j0nr> Gnea: is the syslog what fills the screen when running tail/
<Wh00mp> i have a old pc i want to run ubuntu server on but there is no cd-rom drive on the old pc, so it is safe to install it to a usb drive then manually put the harddrive into the old pc and it will boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Rohs: of course.. there's a linux version of it... Limewire and Frostwire work fine
<Rohs> ok
<IndyGunFreak> reikalusikka: there's a version of Limewire for Linux also.
<Gnea> j0nr: yes, that's what the -f does
<Rohs> also anyone got dreamweaver cs3 to work
<sanassar> Ubuntu 8.10 has the theme called NewHuman
<Rohs> it keeps failing for me
<sanassar> A new dark theme
<gvk> uuu
<palomer> there's a new ubuntu?
<Shane-S> wols: in syslog all I just found was gconfd entries near the time it just crapped out, between 4:22 and 4:23, there is no tiem stamp in dmesg
<Wh00mp> i cant get the new ubuntu updates i keep getting an error
<arkhat> hello, I am using exaile music player, and when I click on the lyrics tab it crashes; any help?
<wols> Shane-S: gnome network manager running?
<j0nr> Gnea: heres what happened when running tail on server then trying t mount again: http://pastebin.com/m70148ef7
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier_0.70.9_i386.deb
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Wh00mp> thats the error i get
<wols> Wh00mp: your proxy went belly up
<wols> Wh00mp: you use JAP or such?
<Shane-S> wols: yes, I am using gnome and I use the network icon to configure everything
<Wh00mp> wols; humm.. i dont think so, i was trying to install tor i think and it may have caused error
<wols> Wh00mp: yes it did
<j0nr> Gnea: Seems to be a username issue?
<wols> Shane-S: man interfaces and stop using that gnome evilness
<taak> is there such a thing as global copy/paste in vim? i.e., copy in one instance of vim can copy into another vim running
<Gnea> j0nr: looks like it, how did you configure samba before?
<Wh00mp> wols; sudo apt-get remove tor?
<wols> taak: X has copy pastge, screen does, gpm does
<Shane-S> wols: how can I turn it off, will it stop the issues? Could it be Samba beforehand?
<wols> Shane-S: just done run it. maybe uninstall it. but configure your ethX via /etc/network/interfaces first
<taak> wols: i'm using screen, but it would be so much more convenient if i could do it natively in vim
<psilocyde> hey guys i installed alien arena and it hosed my sound. I uninstalled the offending app but still the sound is all fuzzy and distorted. it sounds like white noise. settings all appear to be the same system prefs.
<j0nr> Gnea: Editting the smb.conf to add a directory to share
<j0nr> Gnea: this is the weird thing... it worked fine for ages, then just one day ...this
<Kovert> !alien arena
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alien arena
<Gnea> j0nr: by hand or with something else?
<Blacklight> psilocyde, I love that game, too bad you had problems with it :(
<j0nr> Gnea: by hand...admittedly copying someone elses guide example
<psilocyde> right?
<pianoboy3333> anyone here know about empathy? I became interested in it recently but is it able to use the AIM protocol? how can I set it up?
<j0nr> Gnea: with vi if it matters
<onthefence928> can ubuntu make it's own install disk?
<psilocyde> so is there a way to rebuild the sound server or something?
<Blacklight> course now that you mention it, I just updated it, Im not sure I want to run it now :(
<Kovert> alien arena isnt that windoze
<psilocyde> no
<kane77> Kovert, no
<IndyGunFreak> Kovert: no, theres a linux version.. a very good linux version actually
<nixnoob> Does the Hardy live CD have the capability to read ntfs out of the box?
<Gnea> j0nr: you might want to try swat - it's a web frontend, but it's so much nicer to set what you're trying to set
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob: yes
<Gnea> !swat | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kovert> is it the repo's
<IndyGunFreak> Kovert: yes
<maw_> someone please refesh my memory... where can new environment variables be permanently added? For all users and scripts to make use of?
<Gnea> uh, thought that was different..heh
<IndyGunFreak> Kovert: sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<nixnoob> IndyGunFreak: ntfs-3g is preinstalled right I dont need to get anything from the repos?
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob: thats correct.
<nixnoob> IndyGunFreak: thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> all you have to do is right click your ntfs partition and select mount
<Gnea> j0nr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<nixnoob> IndyGunFreak: it also has support for USB sticks?
<IndyGunFreak> nixnoob: should.
<Flare183> I'm back
<nixnoob> IndyGunFreak: thank you you are most helpful.
<Kovert> trying it?
<Gnea> Flare183: no kidding?
<Flare183> Gnea: Yeah for now
<Kovert> and I thought hot-babe was fun?
<lucy> how do i get a jpeg to be a screensaver ?
<|Aragorn|> huhu
<Flare183> crap
<Kovert> lucy: can you select in the "system settings
<Zeester> maw_, in /etc/environment  ???
<Shane-S> wols: ok cleaned it up a bit, but since I use the GUI gnome, how do I not use the software?
<Flare183> Now there we go
<j0nr> Gnea: cheers... looking into it
<Flare183> I"m here to help, who need some help?
<Flare183> I'm*
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Gnea> Flare183: let them come to you, don't try to go to them ;)
<Flare183> Gnea: Yeah I know, just kinda bored
<Kovert> Flare183: fix my prueftpd
<Gnea> Flare183: and please be sure that you remember the language rules
<Shane-S> wols: really weird, just doing /etc/init.d/networks restart brings it back online that help at all?
<Martiini> I just installed ..  ubuntu daily intrepid-desktop-i386.iso  ... and I get kernel panic  .. wont boot .. and no idea how to fix it
<Flare183> Kovert: Does it give you an error message of some kinda?
<Kovert> sure
<Flare183> Gnea: hehe I know I'm a ubuntu op helper
<wols> Shane-S: sure. then your interfaces files is set up alright
<Kovert> Flare183:  am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<Flare183> Kovert: Can you pastebin it for me
<wols> !ot | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> umm
<Floi> hi guys. I just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now I can't use the 1440x900 resolution anymore, which worked fine with gutsy. I'm using a DELL XPS M1530 laptop
<Kovert> Flseems to be security
<Gnea> !intrepid | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Martiini> shut it
<Gnea> Floi: what video card does it use?
<Shane-S> wols: thanks for now, I have to call it a day closing the building, I will see if it stays up overnight (its a webserver)
<Flare183> !attitude | martii
<ubottu> martii: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4
<Kovert> Flare183: seems to be security related
<Flare183> Kovert: umm have you tried it with PureAdmin the graphic frontend
<Flare183> !ot | amirk
<ubottu> amirk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amrik> oops sorry
<amrik> did not mean to paste here
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display in 24 hour format; how can I do this?
<Floi> sec
<Flare183> amrik: I understand
<Kovert> Flare183: exactly what I tried
<Flare183> oh
<Flare183> Hold on Kovert
<sanassar> Hi
<|Aragorn|> oyo
<Flare183> Kovert: ok did you add the users and groups?
<sanassar> I just upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid.
<sanassar> Pretty awesome
<Flare183> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<Flare183> ...
<Lunis> alright, now, that other question :P
 * Flare183 can't spell
<sanassar> I mean intrepid
<Gnea> !intREpid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Flare183> there we go
<Kovert> Flare183: yes
<Flare183> ok..
<sanassar> It is the next Ubuntu release
<onthefence928> can ubuntu generate it's own install disk?
<Floi> where can I see which graphic card I'm using? (hardy)
<Gnea> Floi: open terminal and type:  lspci | grep VGA
<Lunis> Could anyone recommend a text editor with highlighting and a built in console? I want to learn C, and I have the books and things to do it, but I want to be able to type in some code, hit a button, and have it spit out the results of compiling, linking, and running in an attached console
<|Aragorn|> Feisty Fawn expires...day of the new Ubuntu release, correct?
<Floi> Geforce 8600 GT
<Flare183> Kovert: Look at this: http://purify.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=documentation&doc=faq
<Flare183> Kovert: That might help, see #5
<onthefence928> Lunis: sounds like you want an IDE not a text editor
<j0nr> Gnea: hmm now swat doesn't work properly... none of the links I click on have a page...just a file not found error....sigh
<php6th> how to connect using ssh ?
<Flare183> !ssh | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<amrik> Lunis: emacs can do it. M-x compile
<|Aragorn|> Will have to update to Gutsy soon.......
 * Flare183 is using Hardy
<|Aragorn|> Hardy working well?
<Lunis> onthefence928, sort of. I don't want debugging or advanced features right now. there was something called SCiTE (I think) for windows that would execute certain types of scripts and output the result into a window on the side
<Kovert> Flare183: when they talk abotu my startup script init.d?
<Flare183> |Aragorn|: yeah loving it
<Lunis> amblin, har har.
<j0nr> Gnea: sigh...out of time (and patience) now. Thanks for your help though! I will come back to it another day
<Flare183> Kovert: yeah
<Flare183> I think
<|Aragorn|> Cool. Might skip Gutsy if I can...huhu
<Floi> gnea: I'm using a geforce 8600 gt
<Gnea> j0nr: ok, good luck :)
<Flare183> |Aragorn|: Actually you have to upgrad in order
<Flare183> upgrade*
<Lunis> wait, come to think of it, isn't scite originally linux?
<Lunis> brbgoogle
<|Aragorn|> oh darn
<Flare183> ???
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<Flare183> |Aragorn|: yeah
<|Aragorn|> Takes hours, doesn't it?
<|Aragorn|> :|
<Gnea> Floi: system->hardware drivers  is nvidia listed there?
<Flare183> |Aragorn|: yeah depending on the speed of your internet
<|Aragorn|> Will get to that at some point.........
<Floi> hm it was listed, not checked but said "in use"
<Floi> I checked the box now, shall I do the required restart?
<Floi> Gnea (sorry if you weren't waiting for the highlight)
<wols> Floi: only X restart
<Floi> ok
<Floi> brb
<vbman11> Hi all!
<|Aragorn|> supeeps
<Gnea> Floi: sorry, yes. did it work?
<Floi> worked
<Floi> thanks
<Gnea> :D
<vbman11> I just got compiz git and freewins doesn't work
<Floi> kinda confusing with the checkbox and the green light saying "in use" ^^
<vbman11> when I "ctrl+shift+click" on a window it doesn't move and the grabbing hand curser won't go away AND I can't click on anything
<vbman11> any Ideas?
<j0nr> Gnea: Aha! Got it! Although seemingly too simple. Got swat working, then all i did was add some usernames to the valid users entry and hey presto! Thanks ever so much for your help!
<Gnea> j0nr: you're welcome :)
<mydoghasworms> Which is the correct version of Ubuntu to install for Intel Quad Core machines?
<ds[de]> vbman11: can you active 3d cube?
<Gnea> mydoghasworms: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663849
<ds[de]> vbman11: *did* you active 3d cube?
<vbman11> ds[de]: yes
<mydoghasworms> Gnea: Thanks, will take a look.
<ds[de]> vbman11: can you switch between your desktops with ctrl + alt + cursor_right || cursor_left ?
<vbman11> ds[de]: yea
<vbman11> ds[de]: everything works minus freewins
<slicky> guyilkj
<Lunis> well scite would have worked but i think it requires makefiles, which are silly for someone just trying to test 4 or 5 lines of C >.>
<mydoghasworms> Gnea: Thanks, that's just what I wanted to know!
<Gnea> mydoghasworms: cheers
<onthefence928> Lunis: i know my professor uses a web-based tool that works like you'd like
<onthefence928> but i'm not entirely sure what it's called right now (i'm having a brain-fart
<ds[de]> vbman11: did you follow a specific guide?
<Lunis> that's alright. I think i'll just find a good ide and get it over with
<vbman11> ds[de]: nope, well I used the "compiz-git" tool from ubuntu geek
<Kovert> can some one pastebin me a working /init.d/pure-ftpd
<Gnea> Lunis: ddd
<molgrum> i'm having problems installing 32-bit OpenAL in 64-bit Ubuntu, i don't know where to get it. i tried with getlibs but it can't find it..
<ds[de]> vbman11, hmm I don't know about compiz-git :(
<db92> how to fix flash sound?
<vbman11> does any one else here have any Ideas on how to fix my problem
<kaiwen> Lunis you may also want to try searching "c interpreter", if I'm thinkig that's what you want,.
<Lunis> in the olden days of windows 98, you would write a .c file, and run it through a program that compiled an exe from it. it was simple and useful for learning, but not for actual C building. that's the kind of thing I want
<kaiwen> Lunis c interpreter then.
<kaiwen> Lunis, are you looking for something that doesn't compile?
<frojnd> Something seriously wrong. I've changed first permissions of home directory into 777 and than to 644 and also chown me:me -R /home/me and now I can't access to any program because it says failed to change to directory '/home/'tamino' (permission denied)
<frojnd> can anyone help me out of this ?
<kaiwen> frojnd are you on a gui?
<jrib> frojnd: ls -ld /home $HOME
<molgrum> does anyone have any idea how to install 32-bit OpenAL libraries onto a 64-bit Ubuntu installation? i need it for a proprietary game that is compiled in 32-bit..
<jrib> Lunis: just use gcc
<sean> list
<gr1m> Hello, I have just installed the GeForce 5200FX (PCI [not PCIe or AGP]).  I see the ubuntu logo when it boots up, but then the screen goes blank.  Could anyone help me out?  I am lost :[  Thanks!
<Lunis> kaiwen, in old Visual Stuios we would hit F5 to "build & run"
<kaiwen> Lunis, that compiles, so you are looking for an IDE
<Lunis> that's the functionality i want
<kaiwen> Lunis, IDE then, there is kdevelop and eclipse.
<Lunis> kaiwen, yeah, but i'm not finding a lot in the way of ide's right now
<kaiwen> Lunis, use eclipse, then, it has that kind of function.
<Lunis> kaiwen, i've been told eclipse is terrible with C, any truth to that?
<Achoth> Hello. I'm building a small computer and I'm intrested in having Ubuntu MID edition. However I simply can't find the download button. Where can I download it?`
<kaiwen> Lunis, I think it's fine, I'm using it for java and C
<kaiwen> Lunis, like in all IDE's you need to direct where you compiler is, that's all.
<kaiwen> Lunis, if you install kdevelop, that has a c/C++ ide
<Lunis> eventually i'll just want to modify something like scribes or scite to have that functionality, so i can lose the weight of project management, debugging, etc
<Gnea> Lunis: DDD is also a C ide, although i've found eclipse to be better
<Lunis> eclipse it is then
<db92> Lunis, dont buy that
<db92> Lunis, check them both out
<db92> and decide :p
<db92> not everyone has the same style :p
<Lunis> db92, if eclipse doesn't work out i'll try something else. I don't particularly want to use a KDE app unless GTK alternatives fail me
<db92> alritey, if you insist :p
<kaiwen> Lunis, it's open source ;) and i just checked, kdevelop also has that function you want.
<kaiwen> Lunis, so go to synaptic and search kdevelop and eclipse and ddd, install them all! and see which one you like best.
<Lunis> kaiwen, aye
<Lunis> at first glance, eclipse looks weighty
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<ramontayag> hey everyone. tried to install some packages and i came across this problem: http://pastie.org/251412.  However, searching on Google I've read that it's been fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/220811.  Am I missing something here? :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220811 in librmagick-ruby "Can't install librmagick-ruby1.8 on Hardy Heron" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kaiwen> Lunis, lol, but it's powerful, it can be used for different languages,
<stantonw> hi, can anyone help me with an installation problem? I keep getting errors like "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<debian_akroyd> how to i tell gcc to compile for the MIPS architecure?
<Lunis> kaiwen, aye, that's what i'm noticing. impressive for sure
<nich^> SPE is a great ide for Python if you use that :)
<Lunis> kaiwen, i'm installing both mind you
<ds[de]> Rohs: which repository is songbird in?
<kaiwen> Lunis, that's good ;)
<gr1m> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<debian_akroyd> well? does anybody know?
<snarkster> suggestions for what?
<cdavis> Can someone tell me what packet I need if I receive: Can't locate GD/Graph/colour.pm
<jrib> gr1m: have you checked the wiki page on the nvidia driver?  I have that problem on my laptop with a geforce go and the troubleshooting suggestion there fixed it for me
<sdubois92> ubuntu is on /dev/sda3, so should my (hd0) in grub be hd0,0 or hd0,3
<debian_akroyd> does anybody know how to run gcc?
<gr1m> jrib, the only issue is that I do not have desktop access (since I no longer have the original card)
<gr1m> So I am using putty
<gr1m> heh
<debian_akroyd> im just wondering how to cross compile for the mips arch
<jrib> debian_akroyd: 'gcc'.  Have a more specific question?
<nich^> cdavis: http://search.cpan.org/src/BWARFIELD/
<debian_akroyd> jrib, how do you cross compile for the mips architecture?
<stantonw> is this the right IRC channel for support questions? I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time from the CD. After booting up, I get to the Ubuntu logo, as soon as I try to install, I get a lot of error messages like: "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<kaiwen> !gcc | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> debian_akroyd: ask #gcc
<cdavis> nich^, there isn't a deb I can install?
<debian_akroyd> ok
<ramontayag> help! :o tried to install librmagick-ruby1.8 and i came across a broken package problem: http://pastie.org/251412.  However, I've read that it's been fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/220811.  Am I missing something here? :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220811 in librmagick-ruby "Can't install librmagick-ruby1.8 on Hardy Heron" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kaiwen> stantonw, idk if this may help, but when you boot it with the loading bar, press f6
<nich^> cdavis: I don't know I'm afraid
<kaiwen> stantonw, wait, is this when it's loading the cd? or when loading ubuntu live?
<stantonw> what do I do after that, kaiwen? the CD seems to work fine with my laptop btw, so I'm sure it's not a faulty CD burn
<jrib> ramontayag: what version of ubuntu?
<ramontayag> hardy
<stantonw> kaiwen: both
<kaiwen> stantonw wait and see
<kaiwen> stantonw, tell me where exactly this happens please,
<jrib> !who | ramontayag
<ubottu> ramontayag: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobertdos> ﻿stantonw: Yes you have the right channel. I have that problem too sometimes. I get those same types of I/O buffer errors when I try to read my LiveCD's in my old Sony DVD writer. You can try different discs or burning different discs to see if it helps. I find that eventually, Ubuntu does boot, it just takes a long time.
<jrib> ramontayag: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin > ramontayag (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> ramontayag, please see my private message
<ekim|lenovo> hey
<atrus> trying to read a file with less, but sometimes when i do 'less FILE', the output less displays is just two lines: export LESSOPEN="| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s"; export LESSCLOSE="/usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s";
<ekim|lenovo> I have my time zone set correctly ... but my clock is messed up
<ekim|lenovo> it says it's 9:24 am
<bobertdos> ﻿ekim|lenovo: Are you dual-booting with Windows?
<stantonw> kaiwen, I get as far as the Ubuntu welcome screen, which lists all the options... but when I try to either run the Live CD or to do an actual installation, the screen goes blank while it's reading the CD and then the error messages come up
<ekim|lenovo> bobertdos, no
<hwilde> anybody got wireless roaming problems with lwapp ?
<ramontayag> jrib: thanks :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/36638/
<kaiwen> stantonw so you don't get the orange loading bar?
<jrib> ramontayag: you need to enable hardy-updates
<ekim|lenovo> ekim|lenovo, also...I just got a lenovo ideapad ... and it's got this stupid "novo recovery" thing
<ekim|lenovo> how do I remove that
<kaiwen> stantonw, are you using the visual cd or text cd?
<ekim|lenovo> I think it's one of those hidden restore parititions
<stantonw> kaiwen: no, I don't get the orange loading bar once I've selected an option
<ekim|lenovo> but shoudln't gparted be able to see it ?
<ramontayag> jrib: ah.. i'm sorry, is there a source i should paste in my sources.list?
<kaiwen> stantonw, it's the cd loading problem, is this visual or text?
<jrib> ramontayag: just use system -> administration -> software sources
<stantonw> kaiwen, it's text
<ramontayag> jrib: i'm logged on a remote server via shell :) vps
<macd> Any gnome/gtk app that utilizes the save as dialog box, takes about 4 or 5 minutes to show up, ideas why?
<kaiwen> stantonw, hmmm ... have you tried visual?
<jrib> ramontayag: I'll pastebin mine then, one sec :)
<bobertdos> ﻿ekim|lenovo: Even if you're not dual-booting, I would disable UTC. That usually is the culprit for an out-of-sync clock.
<ramontayag> jrib: thank you very much!
<gr1m> jrib, is there a way to do it via terminal?
<onthefence928> can ubuntu create ubuntu install discs without downloading them from the internet?
<stantonw> kaiwen: umm sorry, I misunderstood, the error message screen was all text. I wa susing the visual loader, haven't tried text yet
<kaiwen> ok, stantonw, I suggest two options 1. reburn the visual cd on low speed 2. download the alternate text iso and install from there
<ekim|lenovo>   bobertdos and how would I do that ?
<kaiwen> stantonw, it's the cd or cd-rom's problem, i find one of those two fixes it. ;)
<stantonw> kaiwen: but I don't get those errors using teh same CD on my laptop
<kaiwen> stantonw, well your laptop has a better drive then ;)
<stantonw> I doubt it :-/
<bobertdos> ﻿ekim|lenovo: The option is in /etc/default/rcS. You must edit that file to say UTC =no
<ekim|lenovo> ok
<ekim|lenovo> thanks
<kaiwen> stantonw it depends on the type of cd-rom drive, which computer did you burn it from
<Dazed> which is the best screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Dazed> im trying to use this xvidcap screencapture
<ekim|lenovo> Dazed, xvidcap
<stantonw> it was a P4 box using a generic 52x CD writer, it was burned on the same machine (and same drive) that I'm trying to install Ubuntu on
<Dazed> But it fails like 96% of the time
<Dazed> i make a 1 minute recording and its only 2 frames
<bobertdos> ﻿ekim|lenovo: Also, if you really want to, you can probably use gparted to delete that recovery partition, if it is in fact a partition.
<jrib> gr1m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36640/ I commented the stuff that isn't as safe as the others.  Stay away from -proposed especially
<Dazed> what settings should I use?
<ekim|lenovo> Dazed, that's because 52x is way too fast to burn cds reliably
<ekim|lenovo> at least in my experience ...
<Dazed> burn cds?
<ekim|lenovo> 20x seems to be the sweet spot
<kaiwen> stantonw, it may be the problem with the burn, your laptop drive may be better
<Dazed> what settings should i use in xvidcap?
<kaiwen> stantonw, and 52x is too fast for a burn, 8x should be safe to make sure the cd works, especially on a PC, laptop drives tend to be better
<Dazed> like format, codec, fps?
<Dazed> to make it work better
<ekim|lenovo> Dazed, I dunno...I always use GTK-RecordMyDesktop
<jrib> gr1m: use this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/36642/, I missed the first line before
<ekim|lenovo> search getdeb for it
<Dazed> cool i got that one too
<stantonw> kaiwen, I read on the forum that the "fd0" refers to a floopy drive - this machine hasd no floppy, nor is there anythign in the BIOS or CMOS to say there is one there
<kaiwen> stantonw,ohhh. makes sense
<Brymcon> ati radeon 9000 any advice on how to get the s-video out working?
<kaiwen> stantonw, then try to use the text installer,
<Abed> hello guys earlier today i was using mysql command line in xp and it worked well but under ubuntu i type mysql> "create database echo_tech;" and get this ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'echo_tech'
<stantonw> kaiwen: I didn't burn it at 52x, that is just its maximum speed, I used 4x
<mlLK> anyone using G5 mouse on gusty?
<kaiwen> stantonw, then your cd is fine.
<delfy> hi, somebody italian?
<gr1m> jrib I am new to this... I know some stuff but now idea what to do with that :x
<Gnea> !it | delfy
<ubottu> delfy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<delfy> ok, thanks
<kaiwen> stantonw it may be that the visual installer was trying to load it while it loads the gui, the text alternate installer may be the solution.
<jrib> gr1m: familiar with sudo?
<gr1m> jrib, yes
<trashguy> anyone able to get on gmail?
<Dazed> yeah recordmydesktop is 100% better
<stantonw> kaiwen, will give it a try... by the way, is there an easy way to copy and paste those error messages? I've seen people paste their error messages onto teh forum but I don't know how to do it
<bobertdos> Abed: You'll want to get into the admin utility and make a separate account with appropriate permissions.
<mlLK> is there a generic way for configuring the back command w/ my mouse?
<kaiwen> stantonw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461599
<dacorr> and mencoder to convert the ogg files
<kaiwen> stantonw there is but you need a gui to do that.
<kaiwen> stantonw paste.ubuntu.com is where you go to paste stuff
<kaiwen> !paste | stantonw
<ubottu> stantonw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> gr1m: on your remote box, if you do 'wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/36642/plain/', it will download the file.  Then you can use cp to replace your old sources.list
<kaiwen> stantonw, are you sure it's not related to bios?
<dru> hey, can anyone tell me how to install the atheros wireless driver? .. i found the tar.gz file but i have no clue how to install the driver itself
<jrib> !wifi > dru (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> dru, please see my private message
<gr1m> jrib > 17:35:17 (26.11 MB/s) - `index.html' saved [1110]
<ramontayag> jrib, i think that was meant for me? :o hehe
<Gnea> jrib: you don't have to include the (read the private message from ubottu)
<stantonw> kaiwen: dunno, I'll have a good look through the bios next time I'm on the machine (am using my x64 machine at the moment)
<kaiwen> stantonw i googled around and most of the problems related to yours is with the bios.
<Abed> any mysql expert here?
<kaiwen> stantonw maybe legacy is on or something, look around.
<jrib> gr1m: so now you can do 'sudo cp index.html /etc/apt/sources.list'
<dru> jrib, my wireless connection does not even show up ... so doesnt that mean i have to install the driver?
<Gnea> !mysql | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Brucee> how do i know how much memory is in used in ubuntu hardy?
<jrib> dru: the page ubottu sent you takes you through the normal steps, just look for your card.  I don't know much about it
<Lunis> huh what's this Anjuta?
<bobertdos> ﻿Brucee:  System->Administration->System Monitor
<jrib> ramontayag: ha, indeed all of that stuff to gr1m was for you
<Brucee> ty
<kaiwen> stantonw, i suggest also to do what i told you to do before
<gr1m> jrib, Yes I did that :P  What should I apt-get?
<kaiwen> stantonw, try pressing f6 while it loads, it turns apci off http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/KernelCommonProblems#Boot_pauses_probing_floppy_device
<ramontayag> jrib: haha okay thanks :)
<gr1m> jrib > Thank you :]
<jrib> gr1m: sorry, I confused you with ramontayag.  What I said won't help you
<vbman11> ok so I still can't get freewins to work in compiz, There are a bunch of people with my problem but none of them post howto fix it when they figure it out!
<stantonw> kaiwen: ok thanks. has anyone had issues with using Nero to burn the image or is that generally ok?
<gr1m> jrib > uh oh.
<jrib> gr1m: this is what helped me with the blank screen issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Screen%20Blanks/Monitor%20Turns%20Off
<jrib> gr1m: did you end up doing that 'cp' command I gave you?
<kaiwen> stantonw, ok well i hope the links help ;) gl. need to go know
<kaiwen> buy guys
<gr1m> jrib > Yes
<jrib> gr1m: are you on hardy?
<hosk> i have startup scripts like xend and xendomains in my init.d folder after i uninstalled everything xen i can find, is there something i missed or should i remove those scripts
<gr1m> jrib > yes
<stantonw> bye 4 now folks
<Lunis> it would turn out that after trying kdevelop and not finding where eclipse put itself, i've grown fond of Anjuta, which i didn't even know was installe
<rzec> i am getting a : (initramfs) : prompt when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64bit, anyone know what might cause this?  should i try to downlaod the 32 bit version?
<Flacker> is hardy supposed to support the Dell Wireless 1390
<jrib> gr1m: okay, then it won't hurt you.  But if you had added some third party repos directly to /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll have to add them again.  In any case, see if the nvidia link helps you
<unop> hosk, you could find out which package those files belong to with.  dpkg -S /etc/init.d/xen_blah
<Gnea> Flacker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<oompa_loompa> Hi Im using ubuntu hardy, and Im trying to fix an hfsplus corrupted filesystem with fsck.hfsplus with no luck has anyone ever done this before that can guide me ?
<gr1m> jrib > I'll try it
<gr1m> jrib > Thanks
<Gnea> Flacker: not sure if it'll work without ndis
<hosk> unop, thanks!
<Lyrics> Salut
<evariste> salut
<Lyrics> Vous aurez des channel IRC simpa pour discuter ?
<Flacker> ok and Gnea that is for a different laptop and older versions of Ubuntu
<jrib> !fr | Lyrics
<ubottu> Lyrics: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Lyrics> Et français si possible
<Gnea> Flacker: ok, the chipset is the same.
<Flacker> ok
<Gnea> Flacker: most of the time, if a new method doesn't exist for the latest version of Ubuntu, an older one will most likely work
<hosk> unop, it says it belongs to xen-utils-3.2 which i uninstalled, is there something i can do?
<Flacker> oh ok
<Gnea> :)
<unop> hosk, purge that package .. sudo aptitude purge xen-utils-3.2
<gr1m> jrib > It still has my on board video card under "Screen"
<hosk> unop, thanks, i'm trying that now
<jzsmith> What's a good WYSIWYG HTML editor for Ubuntu?
<jrib> gr1m: hmm, you can try fixing that manually.  I've never dealt with a pc with two cards though
<casper__> what a easy way to boot ubunto to a ps3 ?
<dru> http://i38.tinypic.com/xlfct3.png ... it says my wireless cars are in use and such, but still i see nothing in the network manager ,,, and i have no clue how to install drivers without an idiots guide to ubuntu
<gr1m> jrib > how do I figure out what to put there?
<hosk> unop, thanks a ton, i'm going to start purging all the other xen garbage i installed
<gr1m> jrib > http://paste.ubuntu.com/36652/
<unop> hosk, use purge with caution -- it removes configuration files too, you risk losing configurations that you have spent time setting up
<jrib> gr1m: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Musli> Hello! I have Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 is it possible for me to update the gnome to KDE?
<jrib> !kde > Musli (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Musli, please see my private message
<jrib> Musli: you can have both side-by-side
<reikalusikka> how do I set up dual monitors, I use hdmi to connect my notebook to my television
<reikalusikka> intel graphics
<dru> http://i38.tinypic.com/xlfct3.png ... it says my wireless cars are in use and such, but still i see nothing in the network manager ,,, and i have no clue how to install drivers without an idiots guide to ubuntu .. can anyone help?
<Musli> can i find it in the synaptic package manager?
<hosk> unop, thanks for that; i won't purge anything i may want again in the future, but this is the second time i've tried xen and the second time it didn't work, so it needs to go!
<jrib> Musli: yes, did you read what ubottu sent you?
<gr1m> jrib > http://paste.ubuntu.com/36655/
<Musli> yeah doing it right now jrib
<ekim|lenovo> I've got IR on this laptop
<ekim|lenovo> Can I use it with a regular tv remote ?
<Gnea> ekim|lenovo: probably not
<ekim|lenovo> Gnea, why is that ? IR is IR right ?
<ekim|lenovo> yeah..
<ekim|lenovo> I realize
<ekim|lenovo> that's totally innacurate
<Gnea> ekim|lenovo: no, your tv remote has certain codes built into it :)
<Gnea> right
<Musli> But i need some help to install it .. anyone that can help me?
<cup_holder> Hello
<jrib> gr1m: okay, I *think* you need to update the BusID to 01:08:0, and use the driver 'nv' for now.  We'll change to 'nvidia' later.  If this does not work, you can still get here right since atm the screen is blank anyway?
<fergon> hello
<cup_holder> I'm using Ubuntu 7 and I want tio upgrade to 8
<Gnea> ekim|lenovo: you could, however, use a palm pilot like that
<jrib> !upgrade > cup_holder (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> cup_holder, please see my private message
<Gnea> !upgrade | cup_holder
<ubottu> cup_holder: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ekim|lenovo> Gnea, why ?
<ekim|lenovo> Gnea, I have an old palm..
<jrib> Gnea: too lazy to change the alias atm, that's why it still has the parenthetical :)
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> hey can anybody help... it seems i have an issue with my compiz icon
<fergon> I need to execute unix command that asks for root password when it launches, is there any way to run the command with root password inline with the command?
<Gnea> ekim|lenovo: you should see about getting it setup :)
<jrib> fergon: what exactly are you doing?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> Reading package lists... Done
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> Building dependency tree
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> Reading state information... Done
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> build-essential is already the newest version.
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<LiTHiUM0XiD3>   tcltls docker tk8.4
<FloodBot1> LiTHiUM0XiD3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> jrib: fair enough :)
<Loco_Cocoa> how do I create a boot disk with my current grub settings?
<rconan> fergon, do you mean using sudo to run something?
<fergon> rconan, yes, but not in interactive mode.
<deepfriedsquirre> My computer is behaving very oddly indeed. I do a new hard drive install of Xubuntu and it ends up having all the GNOME stuff of before...
<cup_holder> hmm
<gr1m> jrib > I am on another machine .. the poor 'gutted' machine is next to me.  Let me go ahead and try that.
<rconan> fergon, you'd have to run as a user who had permission to use sudo with no password
<deepfriedsquirre> And yet the ubuntu-desktop package is unmarked
<fergon> how can i do that?
<Loco_Cocoa> Lojack made my computer unbootable, and I'm willing to have to use a CD to boot the Linux already on my HD (since I don't use it often). How do I make a disk that just loads grub (or gfxboot) and boots for me?
<db92> deepfriedsquirre, ubuntu-desktop is dummy after everything is installed :P ive uninstalled it plenty of times and reinstalled it with nothing changing :pPP
<rconan> in your /etc/sudoers file there is a line commented out which means anyone in the sudo group can run sudo without password
<fergon> rconan, is there anyway to supply password as part of the argument to the program or something similar?
<jrib> fergon: you can specify specific commands to not require a password.  Read 'man sudoers' and search for NOPASSWD.  But you really should ask for advice about what you are doing
<rconan> fergon, you need to uncomment that and move it to the end of the file
<gr1m> jrib > Err.. what should I edit here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/36657/
<fergon> jrib, thanks
<deepfriedsquirre> db92: I know it's a metapackage, but I thought it might be an indicator that it was old stuff from my hdd
<fergon> rconan, uncomment what exectly?
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:I'm messing with different osses, found the super grub disk, want link ?
<cup_holder> How do I update 7.04 to 7.10?
<deepfriedsquirre> The weird thing is that I actually deleted the old partition full of ubuntu with gparted
<deepfriedsquirre> Why is it doing this?
<jrib> gr1m: update the BusID to '01:08:0' and use the driver 'nv' instead of 'intel'.
<cup_holder> help?
<jrib> gr1m: keep the PCI stuff in the busID, just change the numbers
<|Aragorn|> should be with regular updates
<|Aragorn|> at the top of that screen
<deepfriedsquirre> I think I might write a completely new partition table; how can I do that?
<|Aragorn|> wherever you find it...
<jrib> cup_holder: did you read the message ubottu sent you?
<gr1m> jrib > For Device?
<rconan> fergon, having a "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" after the "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" line will allow people in the sudoers group to use sudo without password
<jrib> gr1m: right
<Musli> I tried to install KDE but i got this error message  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Musli> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<fergon> rconan, i see
<fergon> rconan, thanks a lot
<cup_holder> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 to 8.x?
<Musli> i fixed it
<zathras_laptop> any secret to getting wpa auth to work with networkmanager?
<Guest32477> hi, I want to get a new T-mobile stick working with Ubuntu, how can I do this?
<jrib> cup_holder: did you see my question?
<|Aragorn|> cup_holder : cant skip a release
<rconan> cup_holder, read the message you have from ubottu!
<alraune> ﻿ Musli:hat packetmanager open when using apt ?
<cup_holder> i have
<|Aragorn|> or at least i dont think you can
<alraune> ﻿ Musli:had packetmanager open when using apt ?
<|Aragorn|> oh ok
<rconan> !upgrade
<Musli> yes i had :)
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Musli> works now :)
<rconan> cup_holder, that link says it all
<cup_holder> but I don't get the New Ubuntu notice
<gr1m> jrib > should I do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart now?
<alraune> !who>musli
<ubottu> musli, please see my private message
<jrib> gr1m: sure
<MrPickle> **need help with ndiswrapper** trying to fix the bug in Hardy that causes the ssb module to override ndiswrapper; i can get ndiswrapper to load in the modules at startup, but if I remove ssb, the device remains unclaimed by ndiswrapper and if attempt to reload ndiswrapper into the modules [rmmod ndiswrapper; modprobe ndiswrapper] I get two errors and my cpu gets stuck. Halp!!!~!
<deepfriedsquirre> Why might my new partition contain data from a partition I deleted before even creating the new partition when I havn't explicitly copied anything into it?
<cup_holder> can some one tell me a command to use to get ubuntu 8?
<hwilde> !ndiswrapper > MrPickle
<ubottu> MrPickle, please see my private message
<jrib> cup_holder: which part of the page ubottu gave you is not clear?
<hwilde> cup_holder, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rconan> cup_holder, did you click check in update manager?
<jrib> hwilde: that won't work and isn't even recommended
<MrPickle> hwilde, been there, done that, worked fine the first time, now it doesnt
<alraune> ﻿deepfriedsquirre: if you neither format nor delete it, the disk is just splitted different
<gr1m> jrib > We have a screen, a desktop, and everything in between! :)  Thank you so much!  The next step is dual monitors -- any suggestions for configurations on this?
<deepfriedsquirre> alraune: I did. I explicitly told GPARTED to delete it.
<Jordan_U> fergon: No, setuid might be what you are looking for but what are you trying to accomplish specifically?
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display 24 hour time. How can I change my LOCALE settings to effect this?
<alraune> cup_holder:what are u using now ?
<alraune> ﻿deepfriedsquirre: simply format it then
<unop> cup_holder, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<hwilde> jrib, sure it will work ? whynot
<cup_holder> hang on
<gr1m> jrib > Crap.  I am using Gutsy.
<deepfriedsquirre> alraune: But I did that. It's as if there's some sort of ghost of an old operating system in my hard drive, eternally haunting it.
<cup_holder> I'm trying the apt-get dist-upgrade thing
<jrib> gr1m: note that you are using the free 'nv' driver not the 'nvidia' one too
<jrib> cup_holder: that won't work...
<unop> hwilde, it only works if the sources.list is setup for the upgrade .. and dist-upgrade's no longer recommended
<jrib> hwilde: because you would need to edit your sources.list first.  But this method is not supported
<rconan> cup_holder, the commands unop gave you will definitely work
<|Aragorn|> did amarok 2.0 release yet
<deepfriedsquirre> alraune: How can I get my disk back to the state when I bought it? Just delete the partitions, or must I do more than that?
<hwilde> jrib, unop, wow I am out of date!
<|Aragorn|> i dont know and am too lazy to look it up
<rconan> cup_holder, they will get you to 7.10, then you can do it again for 8.04
<db92> sound refuses to work in flash, what gives? :||| specifically in firefox, generally saved flv files on my hdd are working
<jrib> gr1m: know how to upgrade?
<alraune> ﻿deepfriedsquirre: wipedisk and similar, google is your friend
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> so can anybody assist me with this?
<rzec> i am getting a : (initramfs) : prompt when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64bit, anyone know what might cause this?  should i try to downlaod the 32 bit version?
<alraune> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gr1m> jrib > Yes sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > gr1m (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> gr1m, please see my private message
<Leo> hello
<jrib> gr1m: you need to do something a bit different to upgrade releases
<deepfriedsquirre> alraune: k
<cup_holder> i'm updating to gutsy
<gausie> eurgh im having a nightmare time setting my screen resolution to 1440x900 - can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> gausie: What gfx card?
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm just scared of making my hdd unusable since my friend showed me a deliberate disk-destroyer for the sake of burning all of your consupiracies and stuff
<rconan> gausie, what did you try?
<gr1m> jrib > I have the latest release
<cup_holder> :)
<alraune> cup_holder:though I don't want to say upgrading doesn't work, I would prefer a fresh install, as several "sensations" occured here after upgrading
<jrib> gr1m: but you said you were using Gutsy before?
<gr1m> jrib > I have the latest release of Gutsy**
<cup_holder> next comes hardy
<Leo> could i ask a question ?
<gr1m> Yep, I realized I am a noob. heh
<jrib> Leo: that's the only one we don't like!
<gausie> rconan, i had some help from this channel about a month ago, and ive googled myself silly
<Leo> ok
<Leo> so i won't :P
<alraune> ﻿gausie:open a Terminal..
<Leo> :'(
<rconan> gausie, so start with what graphics card you have, and what happens if you just click resolution in the preferences
<cup_holder> :-!:)l
<jrib> Leo: I meant, just go ahead and ask the question
<ds[de]> Leo: you already asked the wrong question, from now it gets easier :) just ask
<gausie> Jordan_U,  82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Alistair> Hi can anyone help I have installed Ubuntu on other pc no problem but now trying using an ASUS board P5VD2-VM and all I see on the screen is a rasterized video with underlying gui of ubuntu eg everything is there - its just really hard to see
<molgrum> does anyone have any idea how to install 32-bit OpenAL libraries onto a 64-bit Ubuntu installation? i need it for a proprietary game that is compiled in 32-bit..
<wols> molgrum: in a 32bit chroot
<Jordan_U> gausie: What version of Ubuntu?
<Guest32477> I am new to ubuntu.  Where can I learn?
<wols> !alternate | Alistair
<ubottu> Alistair: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Leo> han ok
<Leo> sorry
<Jordan_U> !chroot | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<alraune> ﻿gausie:open a Terminal.. ?
<molgrum> wols: i tried with "getlibs" but it couldn't find it
<Leo> i ve got some problems with english sometime :D
<gausie> alraune, done
<wols> Guest32477: help.ubuntu.com
<molgrum> hrm
<Leo> i set up hardy on a mac book pro intel
<Leo> got problems with the wifi
<alraune> ﻿gausie:sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<jrib> Leo: try to write it out on one line.  It's easier to follow that way
<hosk> is there a way to view removed-but-not-purged packages?
<ds[de]> Guest32477: reading ubuntuforums.com for example
<Alistair> ubotto tks I started using that but unfortunately, the partitioning was a bit confusing even after reading help. I have a NTFS xp on most of a partition and wanted to keep that without repartitioning but it did not seem possible?
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display 24 hour time. How can I change my LOCALE settings to effect this?
<jrib> hosk: dpkg -l | grep '^rc'
<alraune> ﻿gausie:...           displayconfig-gtk
<hosk> jrib, thaks
<Leo> ok sorry
<Dudekiller> im having trouble with my wifi  card http://pastebin.com/m14b7e22d
<ds[de]> Guest32477: the Absolute Beginners Forum contains a lot of threads with problems that are 'typical' for new users, so you might learn a lot over there
<Leo> i set up hardy on a mac book pro core 2 and can't set up wifi on it
<cup_holder> OK, I'm updateing ubuntu now. Better go.
<jrib> !wifi > Leo (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Leo, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Leo: You tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<gausie> sorry all, cut out there
<rconan> gausie, so... displayconfig-gtk ??
<alraune> ﻿gausie:...           displayconfig-gtk ?
<Leo> no i didn t Jordan_U cause i found on the internet i had to install another wifi manager, but was unable to find it
<gausie> rconan and alraune, ok
<alraune> ﻿gausie:choose your monitor
<Jordan_U> Leo: What do you mean "install another wifi manager"?
<gausie> rconan, alraune, i should probably explain my situation as i'm not completely sure what res i should be using
<Jordan_U> Leo: Try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, it might not work but it can't hurt
<Leo> ok thx
<georgy_28> Leo, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<rconan> gausie, go for it
<Jordan_U> Leo: If that doesn't work try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Wireless
<alraune> ﻿gausie:choose your monitor  ??
<Leo> thank you all
<Dudekiller> hay guys im having trouble getting my wifi card working http://pastebin.com/m14b7e22d
<gausie> rconan, so ive got a 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller in my computer and its plugged into an "Evesham V32EMRO" 32" tv. the spec i can find on the net suggests 1366/768 and i've got my res set to that currently, but its flowing over the edges of the screen
<gausie> alraune, ok ive done that
<Jordan_U> Leo: Try the Link I gave you before georgy's for the wireless specifically, it's cleaner ( and completely open source, and supports the pre-n features )
<Guest32477> Where I can learn about HSPA modems and Ubuntu?
<Leo> Jordan_U > ok, i'm trying this one first
<Scunizi> gausie: try 1360/768
<Musli> Hello I have no successfully installed KDE! but i have a small problem when I log out the screen is not as it should be the box where i'm going to enter my username is not in the center of the screen it's more to the right down corner and i cant manage to get to the option button that i think should be in the left corner :/
<gausie> Scunizi, will that fix it? it fits perfectly on the X axis, but i loose about half of the top bar and the whole bottom bar
<dido> how to install tar.gz files on Ubuntu 8.04
<alraune> ﻿gausie:close gtk...
<Scunizi> gausie: not sure but most cards don't natively output 1366 only 1360..
<jrib> dido: what are you trying to install?
<ds[de]> dido: you have to unpack the files first with tar
<Jordan_U> dido: What are you trying to install specifically?
<dru> hey, i have the video, right, left audio outputs on the front of my pc .. but when i plug them into my stereo through the aux red and white slots.. i get no sound
<Gin> dido, they are not really installable, they are zip files
<alraune> ﻿gausie:terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart     (logs you OFF!)
<georgy_28> Jordan_U, : the link you give to Leo is for a macboock, he have a macbook pro
<Gin> dido, just like a zip file in windows, but on Ubuntu ppl use .tar.gz
<Jordan_U> georgy_28: They use the same chipset
<Scunizi> gausie: also some TV/Monitors try to "stretch" whatever signal they receive to fill the screen. You might also try turning off the tv in the monitor mode then turn it back on again after a few seconds of off time.
<Musli> Hello I have now successfully installed KDE! but i have a small problem when I log out the screen is not as it should be the box where i'm going to enter my username is not in the center of the screen it's more to the right down corner and i cant manage to get to the option button that i think should be in the left corner :/
<gausie> alraune, i havent done anything though - i havent changed anything in GTK
<trigpin> anyone get joost working in wine or virtual box ?
<Scunizi> gausie: it might sync better then.
<dido> gin:but there are many theme works just with tar.gz files
<alraune> ﻿gausie:choosen your monitor  ??
<Jordan_U> georgy_28: I have a macbook pro BTW :)
<alraune> ﻿gausie:what monitor do you use ?
<gr1m> jrib > I am upgrading currently -- thanks!
<Gin> dido, for themes you can go to the theme manager and chose install, then select the .tar.gz file
<Flacker> Gnea you know the tutorial link you gave me earlier?
<gausie> alraune, evesham V32EMRO
<georgy_28> Jordan_U, : I have just a macbook ;)
<gausie> alraune, its not in that list
<gausie> alraune, i thought you meant choose my screen
<frojnd> WHere can I open advanced desktop settings ?
<frojnd> do I have to install first anything for that ?
<ds[de]> frojdn: trying to install compiz?
<jrib> !ccsm | frojnd
<frojnd> Advanced desktop effect settings ?
<ubottu> frojnd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<alraune> ﻿gausie:mom, 3 min
<dido> Gin: i have installed amsn but it is not like windows using vedio call
<Prose> how can I know how write iptables when I boot my box ?
<Gnea> Flacker: what about it?
<Flacker> where do I get the header files mentioned in it
<jrib> !iptables > Prose (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Prose, please see my private message
 * kane77 is compiling Gimp 2.5.2
<MrPickle12481632> need help with ndiswrapper; module causes fatal error when I run comman "modprobe ndiswrapper"- can anyone help me with this at all?
<Prose> jrib: no no my question is more along the lines: can I see the log of the daemons/scripts that write stuff in iptables
<jrib> Prose: ah, no idea
<MrPickle12481632> anyone?
<MrPickle12481632> anyone at all?'
<Prose> jrib: thanks anyways :)
<Flacker> mr pickle are u installing it or using it?
<Jordan_U> MrPickle12481632: Beuler?
<Gnea> !anyone | MrPickle12481632
<ubottu> MrPickle12481632: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> !ndis | MrPickle12481632
<ubottu> MrPickle12481632: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dido> how to make real player 11 gold read avi file
<Gnea> dido: vlc > realplayer
<silark> my wireless card is detected (Tells me driver present hardware present). It can see my network and my wireless access point can see it in the wireless clients list. It would seem it is not pulling an ip address. Can any help with some input
<Prose> the number of people that claimed that only iTunes/Winamp/RealPlayer could play said format and then VLC came out and kicked them in the teeth
<alraune> ﻿gausie:?
<Flacker> Gnea where do I get the header files mentioned in the tutorial u gave me
<Prose> silark: trying to clarify here, what step fails ?
<silark> I do not see a failure point
<silark> i get no errors
<wols> silark: check syslog
<alraune> ﻿gausie:run display...  as root : sudo displayconfig-gtk,  choose generic monitor, lcd >1360x768
<wols> silark: and dmesg
<silark> let me check
<Gnea> Flacker: sorry - cat /proc/version | awk '{print $3}'  and then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<version>
<alraune> ﻿gausie:got it ?
<kane77> what does the --prefix mean with autogen.sh or configure?
<Prose> silark: I mean, what doesn't work ?
<unop> Gnea, uuoc :)
<smguy> does win support programs that run off of the system tray and if not how do I get support for them?
<Gnea> unop: what? :)
<smguy> wine*
<unop> Gnea, useless use of cat :)
<Flacker> Gnea I cant get them using that command b/c I dont have any access on that computer at all and I'm on a windows desktop
<rzec> i am getting a : (initramfs) : prompt when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64bit, anyone know what might cause this?  should i try to downlaod the 32 bit version?
<qr_> kane77: usually it's where the program will be installed to
<kane77> qr_, ok.. thank you..
<wols> rzec: what hardware?
<amrik> rzec: installing from live cd or alternative?
<dido> what is latest Ubuntu 8.04 news?
<shtn> does anyone know how to configure the program openvpn
<unop> Gnea, I wonder why uname -r does not fit there?
<Broodmes> hey all
<Gnea> Flacker: then write this down and try it later: VER=`cat /proc/version | awk '{print $3}'` && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$VER
<Gnea> unop: you're saying it doesn't work?
<unop> Gnea,   sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Broodmes> can some one help me with installing my soundcard drivers ?
<smguy> let me rephrase my question: I have wine and I installed a program that would run out of the system tray if it were on windows, but when I open in through wine it's listed in the System Monitor as a "Zombie" process. wat does this mean?
<shtn> if anyone know how to edit config file pm me plz
<Gnea> Flacker: or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<unop> Gnea, no i was just commenting on the superfluous use of cat ..  awk '{print $3}' /proc/version
<unop> :)
<unop> Gnea, just me nitpicking :p
<Gnea> unop: lol - 3 ways to make it work :P
<silark> sorry where will i find syslog
<Gnea>  /var/log/syslog
<alraune> ﻿gausie 's TV, lol and no 3 min time, lol   http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=5430&page=2
<unop> Gnea, how about one more?   read _ _ VERSION _ </proc/version;  sudo aptitude install linux-headers-${VERSION} :)
<Broodmes> Heey there can anyone help me installing an Creative Audigy 2 ZS?
<silark> sorry i have to go and sign on with tha machine will be back another time
<Broodmes> Noone?
<hkittysmoothie> Does anyone know of a way I can capture my audio output and save it as an audio file?
<deepa1> hello
<Artificial_Consi> did you try your mixer
<alraune> !patience|﻿Broodmes:
<ubottu> ﻿Broodmes:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dog> could someone help me get my microphone working?  i've tried using settings/audio/test and  nothing responded
<alraune> ﻿Broodmes: just looked up your hw, its supported...
<dido> what is the better computer for home uses AMD or Intel?
<deepa1> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Jordan_U> hkittysmoothie: You can do that with pulseaudio
<alraune> ﻿Broodmes: just looked up your hw, its supported..., and no 3 min, lol
<kane77> I am trying to compile gegl, but it complains about missing header file, ffmpeg/avformat.h, where would I get that file?
<speeddemon8803> Hi, i am trying to play a game on java and when it loads up...it says "applet loading".....well...its been loading for about 30+ minutes...is java broken?
<speeddemon8803> *play a game involving java i mean.
<hkittysmoothie> Jordan_U, okay, how?
<Abed> when I run mysql and create database test; it works but another name it says access denied any one???
<deepa1> what file system does ubuntu use ?
<fifthelephant> kane77: ffmepg dev package?i haven't checked but that would be my guess ...
<Jordan_U> hkittysmoothie: I haven't done it before myself, I'm looking for a good guide now
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display 24 hour time. How can I change my LOCALE settings to effect this?
<Jordan_U> deepa1: ext3
<kane77> fifthelephant, well that was my guess as well but there is no such package :(
<speeddemon8803> deepa1: it can use many different file systems including, but not limited to NTFS....ext2, ext3
<fifthelephant> kane77: yeah sorry,just looked :(
<rand0m> does anyone else have a lot of problems with your browser and music programs randomly freezing up and needed to force quit ?
<alraune> ﻿rand0m: nope
<deepa1> ok. thanks.
<Musli> Hello! i have no installed KDE for Ubuntu successfully but do I need to install a different compiz fusion får KDE ?
<alraune> ﻿rand0m: hardy ? Hardware?
<deepa1> i am a newbie, is it difficult to learn ubuntu. i am a windows expert and its my first ubuntu installation
<trigpin> rand0m,  try turning your sound all to alsa in preferences > sound
<alraune> ﻿Broodmes: just looked up your hw, its supported..., and no 3 min, lol
<kane77> fifthelephant, guess I found it.. they are in libavcodec-dev and libavformat-dev
<digitaltanha> is there and easy way to do a fresh install without loosing my home files
<Blaqlight> oh such issues in installing svn 1.5.1
<fifthelephant> kane77: cool, glad you gotit sorted
<rand0m> alraune: hardy heron - hardware is a toshiba satellite laptop (rather older).. p4 1.6ghz - 512mb ram
<trigpin> rand0m,  i had a similar problem with flash messing up sound ,
<speeddemon8803> digitaltanha: you can back up your data before reinstallation :)
<alraune> ﻿ digitaltanha:put em on a sperate partition
<Blaqlight> digitaltanha, if you have an outside storage yeah, move /home
<deepa1> where can i get a list of ubuntu commands i can use
<deepa1> ?
<rand0m> trigpin, could be that actually - i do watch a lot of flash video
<Jordan_U> hkittysmoothie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio scroll down to the recording
<speeddemon8803> !backup | digitaltanha
<ubottu> digitaltanha: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<alraune> ﻿rand0m: plugins installed, ff3, firewall ?
<Flannel> !cli | deepa1
<ubottu> deepa1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prower> Hello :> Is it possible to use/sync the latest generation ipod's or iphones under ubuntu?
<Musli> Hello! i have now installed KDE for Ubuntu successfully but do I need to install a different compiz fusion får KDE ?
<magnetron> !ipod | prower
<ubottu> prower: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rand0m> alraune, plugins installed as best i know - what's ff3 ? and don't know any firewalls yet... kinda new to ubuntu
<digitaltanha> my system is running rough and Im thinking the easiest way to smooth things out is a fresh install. Could some of my probems be saved in the various config files in the home directory if I copy it to the new installation?
<hkittysmoothie> JordanU: thanks
<fifthelephant> musli,on kde it should already be there for you to use,goto menu/system/desktop effects
<prower> Ah yes...jailbreak is unfortunately not an option for me as I don't have a wifi setup at home currently, thanks anyway :>
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: ff3 = Firefox 3
<Mees1> anyone know what the pass for 'su' is on Terminal?
<trigpin> rand0m,  i changed sound all to alsa and problem went else you could try upgrading your browser
<bobertdos> ! sudo > ﻿Mees1
<bobertdos> !sudo > Mees1
<ubottu> Mees1, please see my private message
<alraune> ﻿rand0m: ff=firefox,  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Mees1> anyone know of a good AMPP  installer?
<trigpin> rand0m,  you do not need a firewall or a anti virus prog
<fifthelephant> ubottu: is it bad practice to answer that here? even with warnings?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rzec> i am getting a : (initramfs) : prompt when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64bit, anyone know what might cause this?  should i try to downlaod the 32 bit version?
<wildrussian> hi
<alraune> ﻿ rzec: what hardware ?
<bobertdos> ﻿fifthelephant: What's the problem?
<alraune> lo
<unop> rzec, at what point of the install do you get this?
<rzec> unop: after after the  ubuntu loading screen
<alraune> unop(rz..) at first bootup, initrd broken
<unop> rzec, i presume this is after you have completed the install and are attempting to boot up?
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: Yeah, like trgpin said--not necessary UNLESS you're running some type of server or SSH, anything that necessitates direct system access.
<wildrussian> does the server version of Ubuntu has GUI
<Jordan_U> wildrussian: no
<rand0m> k yeah i'm not worried about that
<fifthelephant> bobertdos: no problem, was just curious :p
<unop> wildrussian, no  .. server's do not usually have GUIs
<rand0m> just wanna fix this sound problem without rebooting
<IndyGunFreak> rand0m: what sound problem
<rand0m> like, i press play in either amarok or banshee and it just plays for half a sec, then freezes
<rzec> unop: no, when i try to run livecd or install from livecd it get  the (initramfs)
<rand0m> also - browsers keep freezing - someone mentioned flash could be causing problems
<unop> rzec, do you get any other errors prior to being dumped at the busybox prompt?
<rzec> nope
<unop> rzec, have you verified the CD?
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: Yeah, that's likely. What version of flash are you running?
<dusty_> Can anyone tell me what is wrong here: http://rafb.net/p/xukEz028.html it doesn't log any traffic ?
<rzec> you mean check cd for errors from the boot up options?
<rand0m> bobertdos, no idea.. not sure how to check eitehr
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: Have you been running flash and media players simultaneously?
<TBKDan> I'm trying to use Amarok's global shortcuts.  It works fine except for stop, Win+V.  It just makes the current window the size of the screen resolution.  I can't find anything in the global hotkeys config... any ideas?
<unop> !md5 | rzec
<ubottu> rzec: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<|Blade|> This channel sucks
<_Net> Nipples.
<IndyGunFreak> |Blade|: well, like most things, you get out of i what you put into it... so we know who sucks
<|Blade|> your a fag
<unop> dusty_, try increasing the log level perhaps?
<trigpin> IndyGunFreak, did you not read the sighn  " DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS"  heh
<IndyGunFreak> trigpin: i read it..
<IndyGunFreak> i just try to drop some knowledge on them.
#ubuntu 2008-08-12
<kane77> IndyGunFreak, I'm afraid that's not worth the effort
<trigpin> rand0m,  il try and help you , in firefox address bar type about:plugins
<IndyGunFreak> kane77: probably not, but it makes me feel better
<blarg_> whenever i run ./configure ; it says my c compiler cant create executable files
<blarg_> im trying to install epic 5 but cant find a ubuntu package for it ., i get the error above when i type ./configure in the src dir
<trigpin> rand0m,  this will tell you the flash version
<deepa1> fuji xerox docuprint 205 printer drivers for ubuntu anybody ?
<stdin> blarg_: install build-essential
<alraune> !compile
<kane77> blarg_, do you have the build-essential package installed?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ahlawy> hi
<rand0m> trigpin, there's so much shit in there - nothing makes sense
<minoru> did the debian openssl bug affect https connections from firefox?
<rand0m> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124  ??
<unop> rand0m , language ...
<Kevin___> hello everybody
<alraune> löle
<blarg_> wow 35megs for build essentials heh
<trigpin> rand0m,  look for shockwave flash
<pteague> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: Yeah, that's the first one you'd probably want to try to install. Although, we should check to make sure no other flash flavors are active in Firefox already.
<keppi> Hi
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: Go into Firefox and type about:plugins into the location bar.
<keppi> how do you setup netatalk on hardy?
<keppi> !netatalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netatalk
<unop> keppi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410274
<rand0m> bobertdos, i did that.. hang on a sec thoguh.. firefox froze again
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: and what did you see in the list?
<blarg_> i just installed ncurses-dev .,, then when i run ./configure it still says its not installed ., [ was unable to find tegent () which means the build will fail ]
<rand0m> uhhh a lot of stuff
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: anything like gnash or shockwave flash?
<rand0m> yah i installed all that
<keppi> unop:  thanks.  I get netatalk running and I can see it from the mac, but I can't figure out how to setup the userid and password for access
<rand0m> bobertdos, yah i installed all that
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: It's generally a bad idea to have multiple flavors of flash actively installed in Firefox.
<matt_> I've recently discovred Clutch, Jinzora, wordpress, etc etc etc. I love fooling with these "server apps" that run on php. I was wondering if there is a list of "top php apps", or if anyone has recommendations I may want to fool around with on my home server.
<unop> keppi, i've never had the privilege of working with appletalk or a Mac even .. the guide ought to have some pointers in that direction, maybe they'd help you?
<rand0m> bobertdos, that's likely the problem then.. when i firsted booted up ubuntu and starting config'ing stuff, firefox found 3 options for flash support when i tried going to youtube.. i downloaded and installed all 3
<keppi> unop, thanks.  I'll look into if further
<rand0m> it was like "shockwave flash, gnash" and one other one
 * bobertdos facepalms self
<deus> how can i set my X to 16 bit depth?
<alraune> deus: xorg.conf
<bobertdos> ﻿rand0m: You should really only have Shockwave Flash.
<deus> it would be nice not having to tinker with the xorg files
<lawrence> irc.efnet.net
<deus> i heard xrandr dont support that
<deus> is that true?
<freeflowcauvery> Hi, here's my question. I would like to read my log files, and I do sudo cat var/log/syslog to ~/Desktop/syslog.txt for that. How would i use cron to automate this process once everyday? Thanks
<dixond_> I'm trying to do a text-mode install of 8.04.1 on x86_64 with alternate boot CD, but it doesn't show an 'install in text mode' menu option?
<matt_> I've recently discovred Clutch, Jinzora, wordpress, etc etc etc. I love fooling with these "server apps" that run on php. I was wondering if there is a list of "top php apps", or if anyone has recommendations I may want to fool around with on my home server.
<minoru> did the debian openssl bug affect https connections from firefox?
<itsbroke> matt_: ever tried 'phpnuke'?
<matt_> itsbroke: What does it do? I'll google it
<freeflowcauvery> Hi, here's my question. I would like to read my log files, and I do sudo cat var/log/syslog to ~/Desktop/syslog.txt for that. How would i use cron to automate this process once everyday? Thanks
<matt_> itsbroke: Is it like Joomla or Wordpress?
<itsbroke> matt_: its a bulletin board etc app. look at slashdot.org  i think they run it.
<bobertdos> !repeat | ﻿freeflowcauvery
<ubottu> ﻿freeflowcauvery: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gr1m> itsbroke, slashdot.org runs phpnuke? :/
<zzzz_> how do i quit a program when its frozen
<dixond_> slashdot.org runs slashcode
<Flannel> freeflowcauvery: Why do you want to copy it to your desktop? Whats wrong with reading it in place?
<freeflowcauvery> whoops...apologies. /me has a tendency to feel neglected really quickly
<itsbroke> gr1m: well, it looks similiar, but i'm not sure.
<bobertdos> ﻿freeflowcauvery: and sometimes, we just need a minute to think about it :p
<xim> it seems like my volume level coming out of ubuntu is low, i have to keep my speakers on full blast, and ordinarily that should blow me out of the room, is there any settings other than the main volume control where the levels can be adjusted?
<zzzz_> how do i quit a program when its frozen
<dusty_> Can anyone tell me what is wrong here: http://rafb.net/p/xukEz028.html it doesn't log any traffic ?
<matt_> itsbroke: Looks pretty cool, I'll definetly take a look at it, thanks!
<unop> zzzz_, xkill
<solexious> [Q] When i open system->prefrances->removeable drives and media I dont see Storage or multi media so cant change what opens when I plug in my ipod
<dixond_> how do I do a text-mode install with the alternate CD? There is no 'install in text mode' option?
<Flannel> dixond_: hit f4 and theres an option
<zzzz_> unop is there a way like in windows like ctrl alt delete in windows
<matt_> itsbroke: got anymore cool things?
<zzzz_> what is it in linux
<unop> dusty_, change  --log-level 0   to  --log-level debug
<freeflowcauvery> Flannel, hehe... still new with Linux....so I'm trying out little useless tasks to improve my comfort of working with the uber geeky command line
<dusty_> unop, i changed it to 7
<alex___> hi
<dusty_> is that not the same thing ?
<alex___> i need
<dixond_> Flannel: unfortunately no, F4 gives me: Normal, OEM Install, Install a command-line system, and Install an LTSP server
<alex___> i need some help
<dusty_> unop, or how can i set an overall default log level ?
<itsbroke> zzzz_: ctrl+f4 should close an open gui app.
<jude> hey people amsn shut down
<jude> its not workin]
<unop> dusty_, use names instead of numbers -- i am not sure numbers are valid .. or i've never seen them used this way
<alex___> ok any1 with tech knowledge pm me to help me
<unop> dusty_, for this script .. you can use a global variable
<qr_> alex___: ask the channel your questions
<xintron> How do I view the used spaced on a dir using the terminal?
<alex___> i have graphical issues in xubuntu
<dixond_> xintron: du -sk .
<qr_> xintron: df and du are your friends
<Flannel> dixond_: Right, "install a command line system"
<jude> i need help amsn wont sign me in
<Flannel> !cron | freeflowcauvery
<ubottu> freeflowcauvery: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dixond_> Flannel: no, I want a desktop system, not a commandline one. I just want  to use the Text installer.
<dusty_> unop, ok that made no difference?
<xintron> qr_: Is it possible to "remove" a dir from being counted?
<alex___> when i run terminal or task mgr and the bar w/ the close minimiz ... are all black
<Flannel> dixond_: Alternate CD is *only* the text installer, so just choose the "install" option from the menu
<unop> dusty_, let's see the script now
<Lupo^> Sorry to bother with a stupid question.. but.. how can I set up mail or mailx to check the mail stored with the Maildir format? the mail system works correctly, but I always get "no mails" if I try to use mail / mailx
<qr_> xintron: you can give command line options to du, which are the directories to check
<dixond_> Flannel: bugger. Why am I getting graphical corruption then? The startup menu works fine...
<xintron> qr_: ok, thanks
<dixond_> *sighs*
<alex___> when i run terminal or task mgr and the bar w/ the close minimiz ... are all black
<alraune> ﻿ Lupo^:try thunderbird
<unop> qr_, do you mean arguments .. instead of "command line options"? :)
<dusty_> http://rafb.net/p/o59YsA96.html
<dixond_> I thought text mode should have just been an 80column output.
<dusty_> unop, http://rafb.net/p/o59YsA96.html
<qr_> unop: yes, yes I do
<elro> I'm trying to write a deployment script for my aws instance running hardy. Though I have DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive and echo force-confdef >> /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg, and run apt-get -y --force-yes install postfix, I still get a whiptail screen printed to my syslog. How can I force postfix to be installed without a dialogue?
<Lupo^> alraune: yeah that works, but I was trying to check them locally, and it's quite handy to have the "you have new mail" warn message while messing on the server
<solexious> [Q] When i open system->prefrances->removeable drives and media I dont see Storage or multi media so cant change what opens when I plug in my ipod. How can I get them to show?
<itsbroke> zzzz_: ALT+f4 should close an open gui app.  My mistake, excuse me.
<newuser_> is there a command to write zeros or ones to an external hdd to delete all of the info it contains? or is there an application that does this for me?
<qr_> newuser_: you can do it with dd
<linxeh> newuser_: dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=1k
<qr_> newuser_: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whateverdeviceyouwanttoerase
<linxeh> where file can be a device, like a hdd (/dev/sdc or whatever)
<alraune> ﻿ Lupo^:it does that, acoustic as with a splash, you can set how often your outer box(es) shall be checked
<linxeh> its worth specifying a decent blocksize for speed (the bs option - bs=1k is reasonable performance)
<bobertdos> ﻿solexious: What kinds of options are you needing?
<alraune> ﻿ Lupo^:can use fetchmail (googel) also
<blarg_> has anyone installed epic 5 on ubuntu? i have tried 3 dif epic 5 versions and get errors on every ./configure ., something about -lperl now
<xintron> qr_: I got 3 folders in the folder I want to count the size of. How would I exclude one folder (in this example "files") "du -ch -X files" didn't work
<newuser_> thanks guys (y)
<qr_> xintron: get the full size then subtract the one you don't want?
<unop> dusty_, how are you testing this iptables configuration now:?
<dusty_> nmap scans
<xintron> qr_: :) true, stupid me
<metanil> i am unable to browse the windows network .. using smb:// in file browser..
<metanil> any idea?
<bobertdos> ﻿metanil: Have you already installed all the Samba components?
<linxeh> xintron: du -s dir1 dir2 dir3 and add the numbers ? :P
<dusty_> unop, thats what is in firewal log http://rafb.net/p/GoxlS892.html
<metanil> ﻿bobertdos: i guess not
<bobertdos> ﻿metanil: Everything you need should be in the repos.
<Flacker> Gnea the wireless is still not working
<Lupo^> alraune: isn't that for fetching remote emails? lemme try to explain my issue a bit better.. I run ubuntu without X, and usually check the mail from windows with thunderbird.. and that works.. but I was used to be able to receive the local mail on the shell when I was working directly on the ubuntu computer. when I've switched from mbox to maildir, that doesn't work anymore.
<unop> dusty_, that's fine .. but you won't have anything in this log file unless something triggers one of your chains that's supposed to log .. try running nmap against the machine
<metanil> ﻿bobertdos: itsn't it installed by default in hardy??
<newuser_> my laptop does not boot usb devices from bios. Is it possible to boot a pendrive using grub? I want to try live versions using a usb rather that using cds
<fevel> Flacker, what card do you have?
<Flacker> Dell Wireless 1390
<Lupo^> I'm trying to see if there's a way to have the "mail" function back, or I should give up, as I didn't find anything that worked, looking on google and altavista
<bobertdos> ﻿metanil: it depends, but it never hurts to check
<Flacker> I used this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Flacker> and it's still not working fevel
<metanil> ﻿bobertdos: package name??
<KlrSpz> what would be the best way to run an app as a user? su - <username> 'command' ?
<fevel> Flacker, sorry friend I  didnt realize I caught your conversation in the middle and Im afraid ive never stumbled upon dell wireless devices
<alraune> ﻿ Lupo^:I see, never tried that with ubuntu, shure I thought youre using an xserver, but from other linux I think fetchmail does this Job in a way as you get system_mails, too
<bobertdos> !samba | ﻿metanil
<ubottu> ﻿metanil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<solexious> bobertdos: change what program launches on ipod connect from banshee to amrok
<cvd-pr> Hey, WHen i enable the compiz the controlbox of the windows disapear
<alraune> !sudo>﻿ KlrSpz:
<Lupo^> alraune: Will try that, then =) Thanks
<Flacker> actually fevel I havent been on in awhile so you didnt get in the middle of a conversation
<KlrSpz> alraune: as root yes, but as a regular user
<Reformer81> Is there any way to set default cell formatting properties in OpenOffice.org Calc?
<KlrSpz> alraune: ahhh nm, just read the man page ;)
<alraune> ﻿ KlrSpz: rtfm, :)
<Flacker> Gnea? you still on?
<Gnea> Flacker: hi.
<KlrSpz> alraune: yeah yeah yeah :)
<dusty_> unop, i run loads of nmap scans nothing comes up
<TBKDan> I'm trying to use Amarok's global shortcuts.  It works fine except for stop, Win+V.  It just makes the current window the size of the screen resolution.  I can't find anything in the global hotkeys config... any ideas?
<alraune> just dlld nvu, how do I start it ?
<Dudekiller> hi all i cant install beryl i followed http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon_p2 and after i finished all that it said "E: Couldn't find package beryl"
<Flacker> yeah my wireless still isnt working but I think I may have run into trouble in the installing of the driver
<alraune> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> dusty_, try tailing these files, maybe the logs are not being redirected properly.   tail -f /var/log/{debug,kern.log,syslog}
<kduboi1> Dudekiller: beryl is deprecated. compiz is installed by default
<dusty_> unop, i have checked them all and their timestamps
<Dudekiller> o then y cant i do the cube thing and burn my windows when i minize and stuff like that?
<legend2440> Flacker: here is a newer how-to for hardy   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568
<Flacker> Gnea I think on the sudo ndiswrapper -m command the output was something like module can give no output or something
<unop> dusty_, not sure then, what i would at this point is create a barebones iptables config that logs absolutely everything .. then build up on that
<blarg_> i gues its impossible to install epic 5 on ubuntu ;/
<dixond_> anyone got Ubuntu installed on an Asus m51se laptop?
<mistform> anyone here have experience with Motion? it makes your webcam into a motion detecting security camera
<mistform> I'm trying to figure out how to configure the output (save_file)
<alraune> does anyone know how to start the (installed) nvu-webeditor ??
<mistform> the tutorial I'm reading says to output to an FTP server, but how do I send it to a specified directory on the localhost?
<bobertdos> ﻿solexious: There IS a Multimedia tab in Preferred Applications, but I don't know if that affects the iPod.
<mistform> dixond_, whats the problem?
<newuser_> is there any gui that will allow me to add/modify features on grub?
<Gnea> Flacker: don't you have a way of hooking up ethernet when booted up to ubuntu?
<bobertdos> ﻿solexious: This might be something: http://luisgmarine.blogspot.com/2008/06/changing-default-application-to-open-up.html
<dixond_> mistform: goes straight from 'Kernel alive... etc'  to vertical green bars graphics corruption.
<mistform> dixond_, sounds like a problem with X
<Flacker> Gnea: no I dont have an ethernet
<dixond_> mistform: I'm using the alternate CD
<Gnea> Flacker: that's going to make getting it to work a whole lot more difficult.
<Gnea> Flacker: you said it's a 1390?
<Flacker> yes
<Flacker> and I'm trying another tutorial for the driver part
<mistform> # Command to be executed when a picture (.ppm|.jpg) is saved (default: none)
<mistform> # The filename of the picture is appended as an argument for the command.
<mistform> on_picture_save wput ftp://USERNAME:PASSWORD@REMOTE SERVER %f
<solexious> bobertdos, I know there SHOULD be one, but its missing, but thank you for the link
<Wh00mp> I have a yellow sun picture in the bottom right, and it gives me a fetch error when trying to download updates or even add programs, i installed a bunch of stuff with synaptic package manager yesturday for programming like gcc and such, another person mentions i could be because of i am useing an invalid proxy, and suggestions? how do i change the proxy that is on my settings to none?
<Gnea> !paste | mistform
<ubottu> mistform: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qr_> mistform: it looks like the file is already being saved locally.
<legend2440> newuser_:   startupmanager   is a GUI  Grub and Splash screen configuration
<Reformer81> Is there any way to set default cell formatting properties in OpenOffice.org Calc?
<freeflowcauvery> Wh00mp, System>Preference>Network Proxy
<doofy`> my ubuntu keeps randomly freezing. is there any logs I could tail before it freezes to see if there is anything oging on?
<Gnea> Flacker: what dell laptop is it again?
<qr_> doofy`: maybe /var/log/messages ?
<Wh00mp> freeflowcauvery - it is set to direct internet connection, not set for a proxy and it still does not let me download updates
<Flacker> Inspiron 1520 Gnea
<doofy`> qr_, alright ill watch it. thanks
<Gnea> doofy`: tail -f /var/log/syslog    does it happen at the same spot everytime?
<doofy`> Gnea, no it seems really random
<qr_> doofy`: no gaurentees here, it's just a suggestion.
<doofy`> its been around 8 minutes after boot
<Syco54645> jmichelsen: are you around?
<CTho> if I'm using a script to use "convert" to resize a bunch of imaages, is there an easy way to not make any images bigger?
<doofy`> Gnea, last time when I switched over real quick from the GUI to tty1 there were some I/O errors coming up
<CTho> e.g. if I want to do "convert -resize 800x600" but don't stretch smaller images
<Wh00mp> is my ubuntu infected with a virus or root kit? chkrootkit says no? why cant i download updates?
<Gnea> !av | Wh00mp
<ubottu> Wh00mp: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<qr_> Wh00mp: what happens when you try to download updates?
<Gnea> Wh00mp: try this from command terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boganslaw> Ctho can you script say a skip image if image size <= 800x600?
<CTho> boganslaw: is there an easy way to check that?
<Gnea> doofy`: do you have any usb devices connected?
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools_0.85eubuntu39.2_all.deb
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.87.30_all.deb
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<CTho> boganslaw: I could use some exif reader perl module but that seems like it'd be relatively many lines of code
<doofy`> Gnea, only wireless keyboard/mouse
<Gnea> !paste | Wh00mp
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> Wh00mp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.87.30_i386.deb
<FloodBot3> Wh00mp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/app-install-data-commercial/app-install-data-commercial_9.2_all.deb
<Gnea> bout time
<SkinnYPup> Any tablet pc users around running hardy? I'd like to get the stylus and screen rotate working but how to's I've found aren't current version
<RequinB4> It looks like Wh00mp needs to disable some stuff in system - admin - software sources
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier-common_0.70.9_all.deb
<doofy`> Gnea, http://pastebin.ca/1167002 im getting those errors from syslog, but im not sure if they are important
<boganslaw> Ctho also depends on your script or other app reading the image properties of the file before the resize
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Wh00mp> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier_0.70.9_i386.deb
<Wh00mp>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Wh00mp> thats what it says
<Wh00mp> i apologize i am new
<Wh00mp> to linux
<FloodBot3> Wh00mp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> it's still going
<CTho> boganslaw: so no "convert" option?  shame, that'd have been a lot easier
<mistform> qr_, sorry for the delay. I'm in #motion, too. I'm assuming I just need to replace the syntax where it says "on_picture_save wput ftp://USERNAME:PASSWORD@REMOTE SERVER %f"
<cruise> hello
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dixond_> acpi=off is teh magick for getting the text-mode installer working on Asus m51se
<Alistair> Can anyone help - I have an Asus mboard and tried first with its internal video, then a PCI video adaptor; both end up with corrupt ubuntu welcome page. EG its very rastersized.
<SkinnYPup> Anyone running hardy on toshiba m200 tablet  ??
<Flannel> Wh00mp: Check in "Software Sources" to see if you've configured a proxy by accident.  It does appear that apt is using a proxy, you're not infected however.
<Gnea> Alistair: bad ram?
<Gnea> !laptop | SkinnYPup
<ubottu> SkinnYPup: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cruise> i'm trying to acess a Mac in my lan network. The mac can acess my shared folder easily, but i'm not able to do the same. What should i do?
<Alistair> I can run winxp no problem
<Wh00mp> ok im in software sources, what should i be looking for?
<SkinnYPup> Gnea: thanks for the links !
<cvd-pr> nulock, still with no windows deoration
<alraune> !ot>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<dixond_> Alistair: try adding acpi=off to the kernel line
<RequinB4> Wh00mp: uncheck any hardy or gutsy "CD source" at the bottom
<Gnea> Flannel: what's your lspci | grep Ether  report it as?
<cruise> hello?
<alraune> lole
<RequinB4> !hi | cruise
<ubottu> cruise: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Alistair> OK; sorry about this how do I intervene the boot disk to add that line acpi=off?
<Gnea> Alistair: pretty F6, like it says to do
<Gnea> Alistair: *press
<RequinB4> How can I edit a pdf to make evince able to copy and paste its text?
<Alistair> tks vm
<Gnea> RequinB4: pdfedit
<RequinB4> Gnea: thx, trying it
<cruise> hi RequinB4. i'm trying to acess a shared folder in a mac in my lan. My shared folders are easily accessed by the mac, but not the other way around
<Wh00mp> it us unchecked and does not let me update
<amrik> Hi I would like evolution to display 24 hour time. How can I change my LOCALE settings to effect this?
<stepanstas> Quick Question.  What type (if any) firewall does Ubuntu have?  Does that firewall control cookies in any way?
<Gnea> doofy`: still there? looks lke you've got a bad hard drive cable
<xintron> I need an easy way to change the file extension on all files in a folder from .JPG to .jpg. Suggestions?
<Gnea> !firewall | stepanstas
<ubottu> stepanstas: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Wh00mp> i did install firestarter could that be a cause? it is not showing in my sysicon try though
<Gnea> stepanstas: no, FF will control the cookies
<doofy`> Gnea, yea. Alright ill go grab a new SATA cable and see if it is still there. thanks
<doofy`> Gnea, if not do you think it is my controller or my HDD?
<stepanstas> Gnea, thanks
<Gnea> doofy`: could be, but a cable is always cheaper to replace :)
<RequinB4> cruise: How did you setup the shared folder?  Ubuntu should be able to mount everything with a wire
<RequinB4> cruise: what steps did you take to access the folder
<boganslaw> CTho the resize optins seems to have a greater then option resize x{%}{@}{!}{<}{>}
<doofy`> Gnea, yep, definitely going to try that first :)
<stepanstas> xintron, I thin you can go to Terminal and use the rename command (i think mv) *.JPG *.jpg
<xintron> stepanstas: I'll backup and try
<itsbroke> amrik: try this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-07/msg01154.html
<Alistair> No, acpi=off in options does not work - I end up with two mouse pointers and a lot of rastersizing on the screen. Any other suggestions?
<gr1m> How long does Generating locales...
<gr1m> Normally take?
<Gnea> gr1m: that depends on the circumstances.
<gr1m> going from gutsy to hoary
<CTho> boganslaw: oh, cool.  the man page doesn't cover much, but the imagemagick website has decent docs.  thanks!
<boganslaw> CTho np hope it works
<Gnea> gr1m: ah yes, known problem. you need to kill the localedefs command a few times before it will complete - reboot once it's done and login to sudo apt-get -f install
<metanil> ﻿bobertdos: still no luck.. i guess i have every package related to samba
<stepanstas> xintron, Hope it worked.  Have a good day
<Gnea> gr1m: it's trying to generate locales for a kernel that's different than the one that's currently running. but it can't boot the system properly until everything else is installed.
<SkinnYPup> metanil: Trying to connect to a windows share ?
<cruise> RequinB4, did you receive my message?
<Wh00mp> Can installing a KDE aplication oin a Gnome system mess your computer up?
<amrik> itsbroke: it works, thanks
<boganslaw> Wh00p visually yes :)
<itsbroke> amrik: cool. welcome
<Alistair> Help rasterized screen UB ver 8 also shows two mouse pointers
<Wh00mp> boganslaw it wonts prevent me from being to do updates though right?
<gr1m> Gnea, I am in via SSH :/
<Alistair> Windows XP works ok.
<amrik> itsbroke: the only issue is now when I ssh into other computers they complain about the locale settings
<boganslaw> Wh00mp did you install it with Application Add/Remove or apt-get ?
<SkinnYPup> Wh00mp: You can run gnome kde xfce and some other window managers on ubuntu, you select which to see at the login ... in the session menu
<itsbroke> amrik: hrm... I don't know.
<Wh00mp> boganslaw yes i used apt get and synaptica package manager on a bunch of programs yesturday that sounded instrsting
<Wh00mp> i only have gnome as far as i know
<Wh00mp> whatever is built into ubuntus install
<gr1m> Whats the kill localdeafs command
<benje> hello where can i found procedure to compil alsa-source
<gr1m> localedefs
<linkmaster03> When I try to compile gegl with make, this always stops the installation after a while: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<boganslaw> Wh00mp then they are probably listed on your software sources so it should be checked when you do updates
<xintron> I used: "for filename in `ls`; do mv $filename $filename.jpg; done" to try and change all files from .JPG to .jpg but instead I ended up with adding .jpg to the files so that it's now file.JPG.jpg. How can I solve this so that .JPG is removed?
<linkmaster03> benje: have you tried to usual ./configure && make %% sudo make install
<cruise> hello. Can someone help me accessing a mac shared folder from my ubuntu?
<benje> linkmaster03, no, i want to know if there some need before
<uoaphys> hi, how do i make thunderbird be the default email app, so when i click on email links in firefox it opens thunderbird instead of evolution?
<SkinnYPup> xintron: type "man rename" in terminal to see options, Q is quit when in the man page
<ubuntu_> I need help. I am new on this :s. I am using a live cd and I want to install ubuntu on a hdd. The thing is that I do not want to mess with my pc. Can I use the installer that is on desktop to install ubuntu on an external hdd?
<linkmaster03> benje: i don't think so, just do the usual
<RequinB4> xintron: try for JPG in *.JPG
<joh> Anyone tried Time Vault? I'm wondering how I can get it to do a full backup and not just backup changed/new files...
<benje> linkmaster03, normally we have to compil it in kernel but ubuntu use it as separate
<xintron> RequinB4: I didn't get that
<itsbroke> xintron: i use this: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/520460/mvb.html  [mv batch command line]
<linkmaster03> benje: in ubuntu i always compile things just with the normal configure make make install
<cruise> Requin84, i've tried to acess the mac thru its ip from 'connect to server'
<linkmaster03> benje: that's what i did when i compiled alsa
<gr1m> Gnea, How do I kill it?
<linkmaster03> !alsa
<boganslaw> cruise try this page http://www.kabatology.com/03/27/how-to-change-your-default-applications-mail-client-in-a-gnome-desktop/
<BiosElement> So can anyone recommend to me a good program for coding python with?
<RequinB4> cruise: is the shared folder on a seperate box?
<linkmaster03> BiosElement: I like "editra"
<amrik> BiosElement: emacs, idle-python
<benje> linkmaster03, there a methode with module assisstant but she deosn't work
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cruise> a separate box?
<benje> linkmaster03, i try
<RequinB4> cruise: is the folder on a different computer?
<BiosElement> amrik, linkmaster Thanks I'll try those.
<ubuntu_> how can I create a partition that is hidden under windows, and encripted under ubuntu? is it possible to do that?
<SkinnYPup> gr1m To kill something you need its pid, type ps -A|more in terminal and find its pid number... then kill followed by the pid number
<boganslaw> uoaphys opps meant for you http://www.kabatology.com/03/27/how-to-change-your-default-applications-mail-client-in-a-gnome-desktop/
<Druui> i luv terminals
<linkmaster03> gr1m: i use 'ps -e' to find the pid of a program then type 'kill (pid)'
<gr1m> linkmaster03: thanks.  I am having the Generating locales... problem heh
<gr1m> going into the .14 recovery mode
<Blaqlight> lol I figured out why evince would not open this PDF with the error "unknown MIME type"...
<cruise> yes. It's ina a different computer
<usser> ubuntu_, any partition u create in ubuntu except fat32 will be invisible in default windows installation and regarding encription look here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<alex___> http://bayimg.com/HaKPlaabc here is my problem it is only with these 2 progrmas
<Loco_Cocoa> thanks alraune
<Druui> i just ps -u ******* | grep something.
<riddlebox> I have installed ubuntu to my eeepc from a flash drive, and now it wont boot unless I have the flash drive in?
<legend2440> xintron: rename -v 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/' *.JPG
<Druui> or ps -a | grep something.
<ubuntu_> usser, thanks, but I've heard that using a driver is possible to detect linux partitions. I need to turn a partition into "invisible"
<Druui> grep is your friend.
<xintron> legend2440: I solved it with "rename -vf 's/\.JPG//' *.jpg"
<alex___> sorry wrong link http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc
<CTho> boganslaw: it seems to work :)
<boganslaw> CTho cool
<usser> ubuntu_, that is not possible windows is an os after all and has access to hardware, it may not know what type the partition is but it sure will see that its a partition of sorts
<alex___> HELP please!
<Druui> if you need help, then explain what you need help on, alex___
<alraune> !ask|﻿alex___:
<ubottu> ﻿alex___:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_> usser, so there is no way to make a hidden partition after all? The only way would be messing up with the hardware firmware, right?
<maccam94> i have a brand new laptop with the intel 5300 wifi chip in it. what do i need to do to get it working?
<usser> ubuntu_, that is correct, something like manually mapping half the disk as bad blocks
<sabayonlive-6049> I keep getting data from old partitions reappearing in new partitions made in the same place, even when I delete the old partitions. Why is this and how can I fix it?
<usser> ubuntu_, thats just a guess
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc
<usser> sabayonlive-6049, the reformat doesnt actually delete the data
<qr> sabayonlive-6049: you could zero the partition with dd
<sabayonlive-6049> usser: What if I actually delete the partition itself?
<usser> sabayonlive-6049, the only safe way to kill it is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[partition name]
<qr> sabayonlive-6049: ie, zero the partition then format it and install a new os
<alex___> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda#
<usser> sabayonlive-6049, still doesnt matter
<SkinnYPup> sabayonlive-6049: Creating a slightly different partition size will stop that too
<ubuntu_> usser, all right, thanks
<maccam94> SkinnYPup: sometimes
<sabayonlive-6049> Thanks. I don't want to erase the entire disk, though. I just want to erase all partitions but /dev/sda1
<deadSDA> guys, I am on livecd,  The hard drive dseems corrupt, during install it crashes.  but filesystem seems to be on the hard drive now.  Even though it will not boot from HDD.  Anyone know what I can do in terminal to see if it will fix whatever is wrong with the HDD?
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc
<usser> deadSDA, man fsck
<ubuntu_> which of the actual encryption methods is the most secure, or hardest to decrypt?
<Bonjour> lol
<Bonjour> LoL money
<Bonjour> money LOL
<sabayonlive-6049> Should I delete all partitions, create a new one in their place then run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdaX?
<jrib> Bonjour: do you have an ubuntu question?
<usser> !money
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<qr> ubuntu_: if you have to ask that then generally any encryption will be secure enough for you
<deadSDA> usser: fsck did not seem to want to help me, I run it as just fsck and it just spits out the options,  I do not know what to type with it
<qr> ubuntu_: as in, you're not a bank
<Bonjour> i'm tony montana
<Alistair> Help: UB ver 8 welcome screen very rasterised and eg cursor shows as double cursor. have tried acpi=off. winxp works. memtest ok. any suggestions ??
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc
<maccam94> sabayonlive-6049: just write zeros to the individual partitions you want to delete
<Bonjour> lol money
<Bonjour> money lol
<Bonjour> lol money
<usser> deadSDA, well why dont u start with sudo fsck /dev/[partition name]
<Blaqlight> Im tired of pidgin crashing on me,
<Blaqlight> im so about to install miranda im
<sabayonlive-6049> maccan94: Will this wear my disk out?
<Wh00mp> is pidgin better then xchat and koversation for irc?
<usser> deadSDA, figure out what your faulty partition name is and run fsck on it, its usually something like /dev/sda1
<arthur> pidgin dont crash on me
<sabayonlive-6049> Might it damage the disk in any way?
<usser> Wh00mp, nothing beats xchat
<usser> Wh00mp, except bitchX
<sabayonlive-6049> Other than getting rid of operating system data?
<Blaqlight> arthur, it just sat there for the last hours using 100% of one of my cores "connecting"
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<maccam94> sabayonlive-6049: nope, it's just one write per section of disk
<Wh00mp> usser; i will have to check out bitchx
<ubuntu_> qr, you are right, but which would you recommend me? Lets say, to avoid experts on decrypting it, or making their life miserable
<alraune> ﻿sabayonlive-6049:google diskwipe and similar
<Wh00mp> sudo apt-get install bitchx?
<deadSDA> usser: thanks man, that is what is so confusing, it spits back clean.  with files and blocks
<gaspipe1> greetz peeps
<usser> deadSDA, are u sure u got the correct partition?
<Loco_Cocoa> how can I boot into windows from my ubuntu install disk?
<deadSDA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<deadSDA> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<deadSDA> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<deadSDA> /dev/sda1: clean, 89214/38322176 files, 1742243/76622009 blocks
<FloodBot1> deadSDA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ari_stress> hi, any suggestions on good network management program? to administer ip, type of os, program installed, etc?
<sabayonlive-6049> Thanks. is it just me, or are nocturnal IRC geeks generally more helpful than the others?
<usser> deadSDA, yea that appears to be it
<morbyte2> hi. somebody here with experience with a HP Pavilion tx2050eg ( portable tablet subnotebook ) ? want to share your knowledge?
<Loco_Cocoa> I desperately need to get into windows, and I can't get into my HD's boot loader any more.
<usser> deadSDA, run it on every partition u have
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:not really, if you crashed win bootloader
<RequinB4> Loco_Cocoa: choose boot from hard disk, and pick the windows option in grub
<usser> deadSDA, just to be on the safe side
<Loco_Cocoa> grub is crashed. I don't know about windows.
<Loco_Cocoa> Requin. grub is broken.
<ubuntu_> what is the difference (or which is better) between ext2 and ext3?
<maccam94> i have a brand new laptop with the intel 5300 wifi chip in it. does anyone know what do i need to do to get it working?
<alraune> !grub ﻿Loco_Cocoa:not really, if you crashed win bootloader
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RequinB4> Loco_Cocoa: does your BIOS allow you to boot from certain partition
<maccam94> ubuntu_: use ext3 for /, ext2 is fine for small partitions like /boot though
<deadSDA> usser: that is the only partition
<usser> sabayonlive-6049, you are correct cause during the day most ppl are at work and have to deal with issues of their own
<alraune> !grub| ﻿Loco_Cocoa:
<ubottu> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usser> deadSDA, then its not your filesystem
<sabayonlive-6049> usser: Thanks ^_^
<Loco_Cocoa> alraune: I don't KNOW if I crashed win bootloader. I doubt I did. I think it's only grub. What's the command I enter to launch the win boot loader, like what's in grub? I cannot even go to grub. Grub is completely broken.
<tony-tux> bonsoir
<tony-tux> il y a quelqu'un de conecté?
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:how did you install ? first win, then ubuntu ?
<zk> how do i open a port for Azureus?
<Loco_Cocoa> however, I have the ubuntu disk which lets me type in the boot options
<deadSDA> usser: when I go to install windows shows as a corrupt HD, when I try to install linux, it crashes.  I am so at a loss here
<hal_v2> Can I get some help with a Amarok problem I'm having, music is kind of essential to my lifestyle.
<Loco_Cocoa> win then ubuntu. It was working fine.
<deadSDA> usser: both crash during the partition
<usser> deadSDA, as your computer turns on press esc until u get to the boot menu you'll see a bunch of lines press 'e' on the first one, from there u should see like 4 lines find the one with splash at the end delete 'splash' press enter and then b, this will disable ubuntu splash screen allowing u to see any error messages that pop up during boot time
<Loco_Cocoa> all that's important is that I have the command to boot into windows.
<ubuntu_> I want to install ubuntu on my PC, but I want to do it in a way that if the filesystem fails I could restore it by just reinstalling essential files, without having to reconfigure everything all over again. Is it possible?
<Loco_Cocoa> here's how it appears in grub:
<Loco_Cocoa> rootnoverify (hd0, 1) chainloader +1
<alraune> ﻿ deadSDA:any important data on that cd ?
<usser> deadSDA, oh u trying to install it? not run linux?
<Loco_Cocoa> but that doesn't work in "Boot options." I need more I guess.
<deadSDA> usser: correct, installing, I tried to run right from hard drive.  boot shows no installed OS.  Even though the file system is there.  but it crashed during the install from live cd
<alraune> !who| ﻿Loco_Cocoa:
<ubottu> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Loco_Cocoa> alraune: sorry.
<deadSDA> usser: I have tried several times, in fact, for the last 7 hours
<hal_v2> Amarok says it cannot play mp3 files and when I try to install the support it says there was an error, then says i need to install "libxine1-ffmpeg" manually. When I try to it says that shit's broken.
<kevinO> !language | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:have u got a live (e.g. the Installer-) cd ?
<jrib> hal_v2: pastebin what it actually says verbatim...
<hal_v2> SORRY
<usser> ubuntu_, a pretty good idea is to keep /home on its own partition and also /etc
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323 I started a thread, does that help?
<ds[de]> usser, just curious, how big should a /etc partition be?
<alraune> ﻿usser: ubuntu_, and /boot !
<ubuntu_> usser, so most of the configuration features are saved under /home, /etc and /boot?
<jrib> hal_v2: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'apt-cache policy libxine1-bin'
<jrib> !pastebin > hal_v2 (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> hal_v2, please see my private message
<Loco_Cocoa> alraune: yes. I have it open. Do you know the command for booting windows from it?
<hal_v2> I know what paste bin is, and I know how to use it, but isn't this just as good? It describes the entire problem completely.
<erikerak> j'ai fait une grosse connerie et je sais pas comment m'en sortir
<usser> deadSDA, ok from the live cd do the following!!!WARNING!!! make sure theres no data on this or any other harddrives connected to the system, in fact if theres another harddrive unplug it. sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 this will zero out the whole harddrive
<jrib> !fr | erikerak
<ubottu> erikerak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<AngryElf> does anyone know if I can enable a vnc server via SSH?
<ubuntu_> what would be a recommended size for swap partiton?
<RequinB4> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> ds[de],  im not sure you want a /etc on its own partition. Its normally not very big anyway
<usser> ds[de], that depends 5gigs should be more than enough
<jrib> ubuntu_: size of your ram if you want to suspend
<deadSDA> usser: thanks so much man, that looks promising lol
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:thats not so easy, either lets repair grub or u can use win cd to shoot grub, putting back winloader (fixmbr, winInstaller), but...
<Musli> Hello I'm using ubuntu with KDE can does anyone know why I cant use more than 2 Virtual desktops?
<ds[de]> Dr_willis just curious because usser mentioned it
<cvd-pr> enable 3D = no windows decoration,  any help with that?
<jrib> Musli: try #kubuntu.  I assume it's just a setting somewhere
<usser> Dr_willis, lets u reinstall os with ease though, u know that tiny little modifications u make to all those configs
<Dr_willis> Musli,  if using compiz, you MUST use the compiz/ccsm tool to set the # of desktopps. not the kde desktop tool
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa:are u in the live cd now ?
<Dr_willis> usser,  i recall ages ago big issues with /etc/ being different from on /  Like how does one mount /etc/ when thers no /etc/fstab for the system to find in the first place...
<usser> ubuntu_, about the size of your total RAM if u want to hibernate
<ds[de]> if you do a clean install, is it possible to say /dev/sdaX should be mounted as /etc ... and then no data is being written to that partition?
<Dr_willis> usser,  i havent tried or needed to move /etc/ somewhere else  in years.. :) so it may no longer be an issue.
<ubuntu_> jrib, ok, but if I make it large enough (lets say 5 gigs), could it create any problem, or is it better?
<Musli> I got more virtual desktop when i was using Gnome
<deadSDA> usser: this should take some time for that command to wipe everything right?
<jrib> ubuntu_: it won't create any problems (you just won't be able to use that space on your hard drive to save pictures and stuff)
<Loco_Cocoa> alraune: yes. that's what I meant by "open"
<hal_v2> Anyone read that thread?
<hal_v2> Anyone?
<usser> ubuntu_, yea i think i rushed a bit with /etc being on a separate partition, dont do it
<alraune> could you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst and your /etc/fstab   (from the hd, NOT the installer cd!)
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> Dr_willis, hm thats a good question,have a symbolic link in /etc directory[not the one on the partition], i think you can mount into directories with files in them
<ubuntu_> usser, so how many partitions you would suggest me to have my PC to run with Windows and Ubuntu? - swap, /home, /, and C:?
<Loco_Cocoa> uh... yeah. I can. It'll be really hard in this situation.
<erat123> i got some neoware thin clients.. i would like to make them into ubuntu thin clients... anyone have expertise in this realm?
<Loco_Cocoa> hey, can I get back to you?
<metanil> ﻿SkinnYPup: Yes
<usser> ubuntu, /boot swap /home / and C:
<Loco_Cocoa> alraune: I have to go for a while.
<usser> deadSDA, yes it usually takes quite a while
<Dr_willis> usser,  Yep. I  recall some people really shooting themeself in the foot by trying to put everything on its own partition. :)
<rzec> i have not tried botht he 32bit version and 64bit version of ubuntu and i get the same (initramfs) prompt.  when i try to run teh livecd in virtual box on windows(the 32bit version works.   and anyone help me debug this?
<ubuntu_> usser, sorry to bother you again, but which size would you suggest for "/boot" and "/"?
<deadSDA> usser: thanks so much for the help man, I am gonna go smoke a cigar, I need to step away from this.  See you later
<alraune> ﻿Loco_Cocoa: leaving ?
<usser> rzec, /boot u can allocate 1 gig even though its a bit to much, saves u a lot of trouble of resizing it
<jrib> ubuntu_: why are you creating so many partitions?  / /home and swap is all you really need imo
<usser> deadSDA, good luck
<alpharesearch> hello, I have three PCs here at home all the the latest version of Ubuntu Linux, I would like to have a central way of user and password management - I tried webadmin, however I was wondering if there is mor a central way of ding things, what to google for... so far I was not able to find anything? Thank you for any hints in advance. Markus
<rzec> usser: is the going to fix the whole (initramfs) prompt?
<chieffancypants> ﻿alpharesearch: I suppose LDAP would be overkill?
<usser> alpharesearch, active directory :) or NIS
<Dr_willis> alpharesearch,   You were just centrally managing each pc :) there are systems the others mentioned to do what you want.. but egads..how many users/machines are you talking about? Just 3?
<Dr_willis> alpharesearch,  sort of like using a Bulldozer to plant Daisys. :)
<usser> :)
<Dr_willis> I just give each user the same username/password on all my machines.
<maxer> how do i change gedit so i dont see the window behind it?
<ubuntu_> jrib, sorry, I am new on this, so I am asking for advice. I want to avoid formatting and loosing all my previous configurations in case there is a problem with ubuntu.
<usser> alpharesearch, just use ssh to login remotely to those machines
<Dr_willis> and export /home/ via nfs to a safe location the users can get.
<uoaphys> hi, how do i get the cube to have 4 faces of the compiz cube, by default there are only 2 sides
<uoaphys> i can't find the control pannel to change the number of desktops
<Dr_willis> uoaphys,  set the # of virtual desktops to 4+
<Dr_willis> uoaphys,  use the ccsm tool
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | uoaphys
<ubottu> uoaphys: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: what version of ubuntu are you using now?
<IndyGunFreak> and what are you installing?
<jrib> ubuntu_: all your user's settings are in /home
<cvd-pr> where is the sourcelist location?
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: I am using a livecd right now, but I upgraded from 7.X to 8.04
<jrib> cvd-pr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hal_v2> Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: ok, so what are you attempting to do... install 8.04 as a clean install?
<hal_v2> Anyone at all?
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<Dr_willis> hal_v2,  summarize the problem is a good idea..
<alpharesearch> thank you everybody - I will look into everything (I use ssh right now)... however I like to do stuff for fun...
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: that is correct. I want to reinstall everything on my PC, but this time do it in such a way that if in the future there is a problem I do not loose all my previous configurations
<hal_v2> I did, and then I was told to paste a link to pastebin, double standards piss me off.
<uoaphys> drwillis: its not in there
<uoaphys> ccsm doesn't show virtual desktops as an option anywhere ( i used the search)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: then i would proceed with the plan you had before.. putting /home on its own partition, all that other stuff you were told is foolishness
<alraune> could anyone tell me a webeditor for ubuntu ?
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<Flannel> !html | alraune
<ubottu> alraune: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: When I installed ubuntu I only created a partition for windows, a swap partition, and /
<maxer> ﻿how do i change gedit so its not transparent
<maxer> ?
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: so basically I just need swap, /, /home and C:?
<uoaphys> ok its hidden
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: thats how most do it.. but if you're wanting to save your config settings, you'll need to put /home on its own partition.. personally, i never do this, and just keep a backup, and run a swap and a /
<usser> ubuntu_, just buy an external hdd big enough to fit your entire partition back up your whole hdd once in a while, u can even make it scheduled backups
<alraune> thx Flannel, tried half an hour to get nvu running, see iceape now,,,
<uoaphys> general settings -> desktop size -> number of horizontal
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: from what you've explained, yes...
<Flannel> alraune: Try kompozer.  nvu is unsupported.  kompozer is the supported fork
<ubuntu_> usser, IndyGunFreak, thanks guys
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<Guest27778> hi
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: its really not that hard to setup your PC again, i usually have mine completely back up all programs i want installed, ones i don't want, removed, and the OS installed, and most of my personal files transferred, in about an hour
<alraune> thx Flannel, tried half an hour to get nvu running, see iceape now,,,kompozer, k
<usser> ubuntu_, also look into aptoncd it makes a backup of all your installed programs so u wouldnt have to download them all again from the internet
<ubuntu_> usser, excellent, I did not know that. I used to waste hours downloading everything. Where is aptoncd?
<usser> ubuntu_, its in one of the repositories sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<j_> is there anymore software besides the original repositories
<ubuntu_> usser: ohh I see
<usser> j_, loads
<j_> sorry about the newbie question...
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<IndyGunFreak> j_: most of what the popular stuff is in the repositories, what specifically are you looking for.
<alpinestr> how can I change the MAC address on my NIC the easy way
<alraune> thx Flannel, kompozer is up and looks similar to what I'm used to
<carl-gunnar> just a noob question here is there a working skype klient for 8.04?
<Blaqlight> I give up, I can't even get amsn to connect.
<alpinestr> carl: yes
<alpinestr> 2.0
<j_> something better than wine to play games
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿i want to let GNOME's Update Manager check for updates at system startup, instead of Adept Updater. where do i make this change?
<IndyGunFreak> j_: well there's not much out there, other than Cedega... try looking at some linux native games,
<carl-gunnar> i just get a error on it when i download it from skype.com
<carl-gunnar> well it downloads it just wount install
<j_> is there a decent linux replacement for "WOW"?
<carl-gunnar> sorry im a windows geek trying to learn this..
<armrp> hey, can anyone help me, im trying to donwload torrents and they start and download for 1-5 minutes but then my internet stops working and i have to restart
<acp_> Hi Im configuring my dads s-video in his laptap, my dad is just a plain user is there a gui version adjusting the color alignment of the output from the tv? im using a intel driver on my 8.04.1
<chieffancypants> j_: haha, no
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<IndyGunFreak> j_: i've never played wow, but i don't think so.. i mostly play shooters(alien arena, open arena, saurbaten, etc..)
<ubuntu_> guys, then what would be a appropriate size for / ? about 5 gigs or more?
<alraune> ﻿ carl-gunnar: http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<carl-gunnar> lol i see you guys get allot of questions hehe
<j_> thanks indygunfreak :)
<armrp> i have tried utoorent in wine, transmission, ktorrent, frostwire, and deluge
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: i believe you'll want /home much smaller than /
<IndyGunFreak> !cedega | j_
<ubottu> j_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Sylphid> j_, whats the problem with wow in wine?
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_:would use 10 G at least
<usser> hal_v2, delete all the repositories u added from /etc/sources.list if u added any do apt-get update and try again
<hal_v2> How do I delete repositories?
<usser> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu_ why is /home should be smaller than / ???
<alpinestr> how can I change the MAC address on my NIC the easy way
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: why is that? I thought /home had to be bigger than /
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: i don't know, could be.. i've always understood it to be the opposite, but like i said, i find that way of installing silly.
<usser> hal_v2, in synaptic go to settings repositores->third party and uncheck whatever is there
<carl-gunnar> i must say i do love the installer for ubuntu so easy makes installing xp look like a breze in comparison
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: isn't /home where most of the configuration files are? also the personal data
<carl-gunnar> me like ubuntu :)
<acp_> hal_v2: or vim  /etc/apt/source.list
<IndyGunFreak> carl-gunnar: ubuntu has a great installers, some other distros, their installer will make you very angry
<Bruno_F> hello
<Bruno_F> i'm having a problem with my atheros wireless adapter
<Bruno_F> the problem is i have no idea how to install it
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: which atheros device?
<carl-gunnar> indy yeah ive heard so to :) well il leave u guys to it thnx for quick answers :)
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_:/ contains system files, software, logs   /home is for user data   so home> /
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_:/ contains system files, software, logs   /home is for user data   so /home> /root
<ubuntu_> alraune: that makes sense
<Bruno_F> what do you mean indy? numbers?
<robo> what's so good about Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: lol, what do you mean?...  i mean, there's a lot of atheros devices, which one do you have
<IndyGunFreak> geez
<Bruno_F> wireless adapter?
<cvd-pr> Why the hell all the hardware say windows support and any say linux also, how im goin to know is a hardware work in linux?
<Druui> i used gparted for moving datas part
<theBrettman> is there something that will tell me everything that ran when I booted linux? (not dmesg, dmesg is just the results of what ran)
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: lol, YES
<IndyGunFreak> WHICH ATHEROS DEVICE
<Bruno_F> which number of device? like serial number or model?
<IndyGunFreak> forget it
<Bruno_F> i'm a newbie
<uthom> sounds like somebody has had too much red bull
<IndyGunFreak> newbie or not, i'm not playing your game
<Bruno_F> you're asking something that i find generic. sue my ignorance
<Bruno_F> how can i check what model?
<alraune> !hardware | ﻿cvd-pr:
<ubottu> ﻿cvd-pr:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bruno_F> i'm ready to follow your command if you want to help me
<ubuntu_> alraune, usser, IndyGunFreak, is there a way to create a live DVD of all the things I need once I'm done configuring my PC?
<Flannel> Bruno_F: He's looking for a chipset/device family
<alraune> ﻿cvd-pr:or google hardware-list ubuntu
<Bruno_F> Flannel: how can i find that?
<ubuntu_> alraune, usser, IndyGunFreak, I meant something like an image of my hdd. Like ghost for windows
<theBrettman> ubuntu_: you want a disc image, not live cd... it's a restore disc
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: i think there is a way to do that... i seem to remember it mentioned here, but honestly, i'm not sure.
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_:what for ? u can save ur conf on the one hand, otherwise use a live cd on the other
<Bruno_F> AR242x
<Bruno_F> is that what you were looking for?
<usser> ubuntu_, oh yea sure partimage is one option, if u dont want to go into complications use dd, it has its drawbacks since dd also save unused part of your partition
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: yes.. hold on
<Flannel> Bruno_F: Either crack open the box and look, or `sudo lspci -v | less` and actually, help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide should have better/specific instructions on how to figure it out
<alraune> !cloning|ubuntu_  , goole clonezilla
<ubottu> ubuntu_  , goole clonezilla: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Blaqlight> does anyone here acutally use the Berekley DB program?
<alraune> ubuntu_  , google clonezilla
<Bruno_F> this is my first linux install and i'm pretty lost, thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: the problem w/ that device, is its actually misdetected(I think its actually a AR 5007EG or something), anyways, go here, and follo the instructions in post 7...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529       if you need help ask... i have that device
<alraune> ubuntu_  , google clonezilla
<ubuntu_> alraune:  all right :)
<j_> i could use some help
<DrHalan> whats up here?
<j_> i cant seem to stay connected very long
<alraune> ubuntu_  another way :http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Bruno_F> thanks IndyGunFreak, i'll follow that advice
<ubuntu_> alraune: thanks ;)
<ubuntu_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Bruno_F> gotta reboot. brb
<chieffancypants> do I have to be using a live-CD to effectively use gparted?
<zod21> hey fags
<Flannel> zod21: Please take it elsewhere
<RoshanK> chieffancypantsL that would be the best idea since ur messing with partitions
<IndyGunFreak> zod21: thats not really necessary
<ubuntu_> ubuntu_ !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> !cloning | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: that might be easier than putting /home on a different partition, i don't know.
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: yeah. I am exploring different solutions for my problem
<hal_v2> usser: that didn't help at all
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: as always, 1 is not enough, 2 or 3 is to many
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: that's right ;)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<j_> indygunfreak i got another one more technical
<IndyGunFreak> j_: if i can answer it, i will
<j_> my network is doing strangge things
<j_> it allows me to be online for about 15 minutes or so
<IndyGunFreak> ...
<j_> then cuts out
<mistform> what was command to find ubuntu version?
<chieffancypants> j_: any errors? or it just stops?
<IndyGunFreak> j_: i wouldn't even know where to start on that, is it wireless or wired?
<j_> i can reconnect but it is annoying as hell
<Flannel> mistform: lsb_release -a
<j_> wireless
<alpinestr> how can I change the MAC address on my NIC the easy way
<IndyGunFreak> is your signal strong, up until it drops?
<j_> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, no idea
<Zaq_unkwn> hi i just installed ubuntu, but now it says username and password are incorrct
<Cocoabean> alpinestr: sudo ifconfig ether (desired MAC)
<totto-drummond> I need Hep !!!
<totto-drummond> help
<itsbroke>  j_ DHCP addressing?
<RequinB4> totto: go ahead and ask
<totto-drummond> can someone help me to install a shoutcast server
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | totto-drummond
<ubottu> totto-drummond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: Did you remember what username and password you installed the system with?
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: It should have asked you to create a username/password
<j_> have any ideas whre i could go to get help on this
<ubuntu_> alraune, do you know if  systemrescuecd or clonezilla can resotre all of the partitions my hdd has? Including windows?
<Zaq_unkwn> yes i entered username + passwd during installation
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: and that same username/password is not working?
<alraune> !ask | ﻿ totto-drummond:
<Zaq_unkwn> after reboot i got prompt to enter username
<ubottu> ﻿ totto-drummond:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zaq_unkwn> yes, same username + passwd does not work
<Swian> anyone gotten mono working on 8.04?
<itsbroke>  j_ : how do you get your address, a router/AP ?
<alraune> ubuntu_  , google sysresc should do
<kalila> ---> for ubuntu kernel gurus :  I have two kernels installed via apt-get, the older successfully uses the sound card, the other doesn't recognise it. Why? (sound card is very common intel '97). where are these options turned on per kernel? is it the files under /boot/config-* ?
<Zaq_unkwn> should i reinstall ? or can i recover somehow ?
<j_> anyone have any ideas where to go for networking help
<Cocoabean> j_: google
<totto-drummond> I m trying to setup a webradio but I just can t intall the shoutcast software,
<Flannel> totto-drummond: Try icecast
<alraune> ﻿kalila:/etc/modules, alsa
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: recovery would be difficult, and would take much longer than reinstall...if you don't have any critical software/files in linux, just reinstall
<Bruno_F> ok... i did IndyGunFreak, i did all the things the installer asked me to
<Bruno_F> the tutorial*
<chieffancypants> pay careful attention to the username/password step on the install this time
<totto-drummond> I did but does not seem to work to connect to shoutcast. must be doing something wrong
<Zaq_unkwn> k thanks will do a reinstall and see what happens
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: np
<kalila> alraune: why does one kernel recognise it, the other doesn't ?
<alraune> ﻿kalila:want a pm to get it done ?
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: ok...
<alpinestr> thanks cocobean
<Baron> Hi.
<kalila> alraune: sure..
<Bruno_F> how can i test the adapter?
<Baron> I'm trying to install a windows program from a mounted image using wine.
<Baron> Can someone walk me through it?
<Cocoabean> alpinestr: you must also specify the device at teh end
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: left click nm applet in your taskbar(the thing that looks like two computer monitors), and see if you see networks
<rexus> hi guys, does any one know how to deactivate ctrl + T from sending files to trash? I cannot find it in keyboard short cuts
<alpinestr> thx
<totto-drummond> when I try to connect (using IDJC) I get A connection to a radior server failed
<smultron> anyone here good with PHP. trying to find someone to help modify a bit of code in a webmail program.... the main devs of the project are against what i want to do...
<chieffancypants> smultron: There's a #php channel, isn't there?
<smultron> chieffancypants: yeah, no one answers in there :P
<Bruno_F> IndyGunFreak: under the 'connections' box?
<jrib> smultron: ##php and #ubuntu-offtopic if you must
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: do you see the networking applet, its probably byt he clock, looks like two computer monitors?
<smultron> jrib: gotcha, thanks
<zewm> Is Ubuntu compatible with RPM files from a clean install?
<Bruno_F> yes. if i press left click i get a menu 'manual configuration...
<IndyGunFreak> zewm: no
<j_> how can i fix an intermittent wireless connection issue?
<Cocoabean> zewm: look up the program 'alien' it converts rpms to debs
<jrib> zewm: no, ubuntu uses debs.  Stick to the official ubuntu repositories
<ubuntu_> which command helps me formatting an entire hdd?
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: did you restart after you compiled madwifi?
<Bruno_F> is that one? if i press right click i have an option 'edit wireless networks'
<Bruno_F> yes, i restarted
<bobertdos> ﻿zewm: ..........but if you wish, you can try using alien to convert them to deb
<chieffancypants> alien works for RPMS occasionally, doesn't it?
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: well, left click should give you an option, "Connect to Other Wireless Networks"
<nubuntu> has anybody else had a recent rash of pop up windows in firefox on ubuntu or xubuntu?  i just closed out a survey window by some voicefive outfit, and earlier today some site popped up and clicked itself thru till it was telling me it was scanning my system for viruses... what up with this?
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<jrib> !alien | chieffancypants, bobertdos, Cocoabean, zewm
<ubottu> chieffancypants, bobertdos, Cocoabean, zewm: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Bruno_F> ok... then i guess i didn't compile it right...
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: did you get any errors?
<Bruno_F> i think i got one
<IndyGunFreak> well..
<Cocoabean> what package are you trying to install zewm, anything specific
<zewm> Ok, thank you for the help
<Bruno_F> but i wasn't sure it was an error
<zewm> Well I was going to install VNC
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_F: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<Bruno_F> so i just jammed the commands in
<zewm> but I don't need to now
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<chieffancypants> zewm: sudo apt-get install vlc
<zewm> Cool thanks chieffancypants
<ubuntu_> guys which format would you recommend for "/" and "/home"  - EXT2 or EXT3??
<bobertdos> ﻿hal_v2: Let's see if the bot can help you.
<chieffancypants> ubuntu_: ext3
<bobertdos> !multimedia | ﻿hal_v2
<ubottu> ﻿hal_v2: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuntu_> chieffancypants: is there anything special on it? any difference on EXT2 from EXT3? more advanced???
<Magez> !a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a
<Cocoabean> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<chieffancypants> ubuntu_: EXT3 supports journaling
<Magez> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Cocoabean> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Magez> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chieffancypants> ubuntu_: It's much safer in the event of crashes, outtages, etc.
<ubuntu_> chieffancypants: what is journaling?
<realto619> i'm looking for a way to remove the spaces and pound signs from file names in a directory and then convert them to zip files... what's the best way to accomplish that?
<chieffancypants> ubuntu_: It logs changes to the filesystem, so in the event of a crash, it's far less likely to become corrupt
<ubuntu_> chieffancypants: ohh I see...
<jrib> realto619: use the 'rename' command, see 'man rename'
<echosystm> does ubuntu have full ntfs read/write?
<chieffancypants> echosystm: yes
<echosystm> cool
<DrHalan> echosystm: jap
<chieffancypants> ﻿echosystm: indeed
<realto619> jrib: is there a way that i can create a script to do that? i can't seem to find any helpful instructions on how to do that...
<S4nD3r> What to do? When I try to use evolution to send email (SMTP through gmail account), this takes a long, very long time to send attached emails...
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<jrib> realto619: sure, but rename operates on several files at once, so a script isn't really helpful.  Do you understand how to use it from the man page?
<bobbob1016> How do I use dd to make an iso of a DVD, that only has 600 or so meg of data, without making a 4gig iso?  I used "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/the/iso"
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: I might recommend a faster internet connection
<ubuntu_> alraune, IndyGunFreak, usser, chieffancypants, thank you very much guys for helping me ;) I got to go. Keep up the good work :)
<arceye> can someone point me in the right direction for getting my wireless card working ?
<S4nD3r> I have 1Mb
<jrib> !wifi > arceye (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> arceye, please see my private message
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: Down or up?
<S4nD3r> is it enough for you?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: np, good luck
<S4nD3r> 300kb upload
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: thanks (y)
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: How large is the file you're uploading?
<alraune> ubuntu_  , welcome
<S4nD3r> 90kb
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: That sounds like a problem
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: :)
<TheMoebius> how can i find out which version of the nvidia driver works with my geforce fx 5900xt?
<S4nD3r> Ok... I will look at ports
<chieffancypants> ﻿S4nD3r: At that rate it should only take about 3 seconds
<S4nD3r> setup in modem
<S4nD3r> thanks anyway
<S4nD3r> see you
<FloodBot1> S4nD3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vick> hey, i'm in need of some extensive help, it's kind of a long story, anyone got time?
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<alraune> vick: details ? wht sector ?
<jrib> vick: best to just ask the channel your question
<vick> Hardy Heron 8.04, my terminal is now a blank white box, and all of my windows are missing the top title bar with the minimize/close/etc buttons
<Reformer81> How do you install icon packs (.tar.gz)?  I've tried installing it through "System>Preferences>Appearance" but it gives the error "Not a valid theme"
<Reformer81> vick: Did you just start Compiz (desktop effects) by chance?
<alraune> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Reformer81:  .tar.gz are compress files,  you may need to extract them to get the theme files
<jrib> Reformer81: look inside.  Sometimes they aren't properly packaged, but come with a README.  You need to extract them properly into ~/.icons manually if that's the case
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok says it can't play mp3's and i've tried multiple methods to fix the problem, all this is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886323
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: I'm not installing themes.  I'm trying to install icons.
<hal_v2> I'm gonna post it till you fix it!
<alraune> !compile>Reformer81
<ubottu> Reformer81, please see my private message
<Reformer81> jrib: Hmm... this is all the icon packs I've downloaded from gnome-look.org.  They're all packaged wrong? :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Reformer81:  icon themes maybe ? > but it gives the error "Not a valid theme"
<jrib> hal_v2: you never gave me the info I asked you to...
<Reformer81> alraune: Uhm... why are you trying to show me how to compile?  Do you even read questions or just every other word? lol
<vick> Nope, had compiz for a while, what changed so far is I tried to install/run Savage, it gave me a black screen, tried to log out to kill all programs, that didn't work, rebooted, it came back and couldn't detect video card, rebooted again and here i am
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: Well, they're system icons
<hal_v2> jrib What info?!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿DozedOnLinux:  i think they may come with the theme packages, the icons are packed with them
<alraune> hal_v2: tried: sudo apt-get install   ubuntu-restricted-extras   ?
<DozedOnLinux> oosp
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81: ﻿i think they may come with the theme packages, the icons are packed with them
<Reformer81> vick: Well try this:  Press Alt-F2 and enter "metacity --replace"
<hal_v2> alraune, lemme try
<jrib> hal_v2: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'apt-cache policy libxine1-bin'
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: Right... some themes come with them.  But you can also download just icon packs separately.
<vick> that worked wonderfully
<vick> any idea what the problem was?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81: ok
<jrib> Reformer81: link me to one?
<Reformer81> vick: Your computer doesn't like Compiz :)
<vick> good to know
<Zaq_unkwn> hi, when reinstalling ubuntu on same partition, what should my mount point be ? / ? or /home ?
<Reformer81> jrib: One sec.
<vick> thanks a bunch, any ideas about the Savage black screen thing, or should i keep searching their forums?
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: /
<jrib> vick: #compiz can probably help you to get it to work
<ds[de]> this might sound stupid, but is it intended that I get a 'segmentation fault' any time is mistype a command in bash?
<Zaq_unkwn> ok thanks again chief
<jrib> ds[de]: no...
<vick> thanks
<chieffancypants> ﻿Zaq_unkwn: np
<alraune> Reformer81: read install tar.gz; left-click mouse, extract
<ds[de]> jrib: damn
<Reformer81> jrib: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BWS_Icons?content=83610
<Reformer81> alraune: Extract to where?
<alraune> Reformer81: read install tar.gz; right-click mouse, extract
<hal_v2> jrib http://pastebin.com/m52fcaa69 how do I get /etc/apt/sources.list?
<alraune> Reformer81: to where u want to save ur themes
<ds[de]> jrib: if I type gibberish for example I get 'segmentation fault' and the segfault is logged in /var/log/syslog
<jrib> hal_v2: open /etc/apt/sources.list in Text Editor
<Reformer81> alraune: Uhm... I don't KNOW where I need to save them.  I want to have this icon pack available in the "Customize" dialog for the Appearance app.
<jrib> ds[de]: try turning off command-not-found and see if it goes away
<ds[de]> jrib: how can I turn this off?
<jrib> ds[de]: uninstalling it is one way I guess.  Otherwise look in the rc files bash reads
<ds[de]> jrib: right, .bashrc would be a good start
<Reformer81> alraune: And if I extract it to ~/.icons/, it will replace my existing icons.
<maddog39> guys im having a ton of trouble getting a tri-boot setup to work, I i have 3 drives in this machine 2 SATA, 1 IDE, Windows on first SATA, Ubuntu Hardy 64 on second SATA, and Ubuntu Feisty 32 from another machine on the IDE drive
<alraune> Reformer:replace ? only when same names
<Flannel> maddog39: Feisty will be unsupported in a few months, you might think about upgrading that.  What's your problem?
<maddog39> but when the system boots up, GRUB refuses to boot any of the items, giving partition not found for hardy, file not found for feisty, and some other error for windows
<Reformer81> alraune: Right... the archive has an "Icons" folder.  I also have a ~/.icons/Icons/ containing all the same filenames.
<jrib> Reformer81: compare the proper icon sets in /usr/share/icons/ with what is in there.  It isn't a proper package
<dexter> hey wats the best pdf viewer...
<jrib> dexter: the one you like the best
<alraune> Reformer81: see, then unpack them to desktop first and manually rename them
<Reformer81> alraune: Dude... there's like a hundred of them.
<maddog39> Flannel, i know that, its there for archival purposes mostly not in use, but im getting grub error 17 with something to the effect of paritition not found
<IndyGunFreak> maddog39: if you have a windows boot disk, boot it and run fixboot and fixmbr an that should clear grub, and at bare minimum, get you back to Windows
<dexter> jrib; hmm...i havnt used any...used a pdf viewer..wsnt satisfied...like i read research papers..nd i need 2 edit them....so i need a better one
<Flannel> maddog39: On all of your options? or one? or what?
<maddog39> IndyGunFreak, im not a windows user, this is for someone else, i dont have a disk
<alraune> how does one rename hundreds of files, eg. cutting the first letter ?
<IndyGunFreak> maddog39: ok.
<jrib> dexter: ask for a pdf editor then, that's what you want it seems :)
<refriedbeans> i love ubuntu
<Flannel> maddog39: Ah ,you said that already.  Which version are you booting to? (which GRUB?)
<maddog39> Flannel, all options fail to load for different reasons
<dexter> jrib; yes...plzz tell me
<jrib> alraune: with the 'rename' command.  See 'man rename'.  Ask if you are still not sure
<Reformer81> alraune: Well, I still extracted them to ~/.icons/Icons/... they're all there, but I don't know how to set them as my system icons.
<jrib> dexter: I don't know of one, that's why I told you to ask :)
<zewm> My distribution updated froze at configuring locales, is there anything I can do to skip that and have it finish the process? I don't want to reboot and break the system
<akcin> is there anyone here who's specifically good at troubleshooting an EEE PC?
<hal_v2> jrib: sorry it took so long http://pastebin.com/m1b519744.
<maddog39> Flannel, im using the grub installed on /dev/sdc the second SATA installed from hardy
<Flannel> maddog39: Which menu.lst?
<jrib> hal_v2: I've lost your error paste, can you paste that again?
<maddog39> Flannel, the one from hardy
<hal_v2> jrib http://pastebin.com/m52fcaa69
<alraune> Reformer81: ?? too late anyway ? else see jrib above your last post
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81:  there are renaming tools in repos, that will allow you to rename whole directories if need be
<maddog39> Flannel, unless im not understanding you
<adakos> howdy
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to install virtual box, and when I try to run it I get this: http://pastebin.com/d7d06b204  Which, after running, gives me this: http://pastebin.com/dfddc968
<Reformer81> Okay... I don't think anyone is understanding what I'm saying...
<Reformer81> ...or just not paying attention.
<alraune> lol
<refriedbeans> :)
<boonorp> Can someone explain X11 forwarding? All of the tutorials on google are starting to confuse me.
<bobertdos> ﻿Reformer81: okay then, try me :)
<jrib> dmsuperman: 'dmesg' or 'dmesg | tail', not 'tail dmesg'
<adakos> i've got a quick question im sure someone can help me with: regarding headless ubuntu server & samba -- I messed up the smb.conf (cat on keyboard + vi = disaster) and i did an apt-get remove samba, and then apt-get install samba, but i dont get a new smb.conf, what can i do to completely remove samba, and give it a fresh start?
<dmsuperman> jrib, right, I fixed that
<sabayonlive-2977> How long will writing zerosto 380gb HDD space take?
<dmsuperman> jrib, noticed my mistake and the line after is tail | dmesg
<jrib> dmsuperman: oh, I see :)  stopped reading there
<boonorp> or at least give me a link to a tutorial that works. Every one I've tried says different things
<dmsuperman> jrib, ;P
<alraune> ﻿adakos:sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<Reformer81> bobertdos: I have a .tar.gz file full of system icons.  I downloaded this file from gnome-look.org.  I'm trying to set this as my icon theme.  I can't use System > Preferences > Appearance because it says "not a valid theme."  I've extracted the icon archive to ~/.icons/Icons/ but don't know where to go from here.
<Flannel> maddog39: Well, theres stage1 (which is in the MBR) and then stage2, which is in /boot.  Anyway, you can hit 'e' at your grub menu and play around with the partition numbers
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81:  you want to replace your existing (possible default) icons with another set of your choosing. changing theme would be easiest way, but, then what is easy anymore ?
<jrib> Reformer81: here is a proper icon theme for example: http://www.silvestre.com.ar/?p=125
<VipOrX> X11 forwarding just allows anyone SSHed into you box to type a GUI command and have it show on the remore box  (ie If I SSHed to your box and at the command line typed:  firefox        firefox would open on my box FROM your box
<maddog39> Flannel, okay, the live cd just finished booting but ill reboot and mess with it, try and get it to boot
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: That's exactly what I want to do.  However, I don't have an entire theme to go with these icons.  So when I click the "Customize" button in the theme selection window, there is an "Icons" tab that allows you to choose a different icon set.  But I can't figure out how to get this new set listed there.
<hal_v2> jrib, anything?
<adakos> @ alraune - the only things in /etc/samba are dhcp.conf & gdbcommands
<Reformer81> jrib: Hmm... yeah.  Totally different format than ALL the icon sets on gnome-look.org.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81:  that would require some time, i would go the router of using a renaming tool, then pick which ones i wanted, even then, just replacing the ones you like with the defualt ones, with the same name may work just the same
<Drezard__> i wana install vmware on my ubuntu servver... except i cant find the commands for adding images and such anywhere, i can only find how to install it. has anyone seen any good tuts or guides?
<boonorp> VipOrX: in your example, does it matter whether you've got firefox installed on your box?
<jrib> hal_v2: add the -security universe and multiverse repos
<jrib> Reformer81: no, that page was from gnome-look: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dropline+NOU%21?content=53292
<VipOrX> ANY GUI command, firefox was an example
<zewm> http://tinyurl.com/6lrrot    Can someone help me with this problem?
<realto619> what's the command to exit a man screen?
<bobertdos> ﻿Reformer81: First of all, is the content of the archive the images themselves?
<jrib> Reformer81: make sure they say GNOME Icon as type maybe?  Not sure if that is actually adhered to though
<alraune> Reformer81: see pm
<maddog39> Flannel, yup it was hd(0,0) not hd(2,0)
<zewm> realto619: Q
<boonorp> How does that work with going from Mac to Ubuntu?
<jrib> realto619: press q
<boonorp> I could open Safari or Finder?
<realto619> thanks, zewm!
<Reformer81> bobertdos: Yes.... only the images.
<zewm> np
<hal_v2> jrib, any dummy instructions for that. I'm in repositories, just don't see what you mean.
<Miesco> How come there is nothing in /proc/bus/usb?
<VipOrX> if the SSH client on Mac supports X11 forwarding then its the same
<Reformer81> jrib: Yeah... it does specifically say "GNOME Icon Theme."  And I've tried probably 10 different sets from gnome-look... they're all organized the same.
<Meeso> hey guys
<king> when connect to channel.sopcast.com/chlist.xml,it shows Connection reset by peer.what's mean?
<Zermel0> :O
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81: either way you do it, you will need to extract them somewhere. use a picture viewing application to see which ones you like , and delete the rest, that will eliminate the ones in which you have no interest
<VipOrX> man ssh | grep X
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: There are over 70 icons :)
<ds[de]> jrib: that's for the tip, I found the problem
<jrib> hal_v2: do this 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and add ' universe multiverse' to the end of line 56 (deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted).  Save, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<ds[de]> jrib: *thanks :)
<adakos> ^Alraune: no luck with those commands: /etc/samba contains dhcp.conf and dbgcommands  [dont know if you saw the other msg]
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81: and... ? time is of essence ? something like that is hard to avoid it
<alraune> ﻿adakos:did
<adakos> alraune: okay, i must be pretty boned then .
<jrib> Reformer81: complain to the author.  Or fix it yourself and send it to him/her: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: It's not worth spending an hour just to change icons... I guess gnome-look should be pistol whipped for distributing broken files.
<Meeso> can you run ubuntu MID on an iPhone?
<Reformer81> :)
<Reformer81> jrib: I suppose I could do that.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81:  just what i was getting to.
<Meeso> If so how do I install
<boonorp> VipOrX: so both of them use OpenSSH, I can't get it to work. I've tried ssh -X but it keeps saying failed to open display
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81:  besides, how do you know doing a manual job like that wont mess up the display ? icons can start being corrupted or dont display right, or many other things that can go wrong.
<VipOrX> is the openssh server allowing X11 forwarding?
<Reformer81> DozedOnLinux: Another reason I don't want to sit here doing that.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Reformer81: lol ok
<boonorp> that's what the -X is for, I think
<alraune> ﻿adakos:nope, but never did it headless :http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2544219
<bobertdos> ﻿Reformer81: Try extracting to .themes instead.
<chaos> hello room. I was wondering if anyone knows how to recover files from a messed up partition?
<VipOrX> but the sshd_confif has to allow it
<adakos> alraune: yeah im just doing it through ssh
<VipOrX> sshd_config sorry
<chaos> My cylinders are spinning
<jrib> !recover | chaos
<ubottu> chaos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<boonorp> oooooh.... On the mac(remote) or ubuntu(local)? Where's that at in a mac?
<chaos> thanks
<Reformer81> Good grief... so much work just to install a few icons lol
<chieffancypants> ﻿Reformer81: Those icons better be goddamned masterpieces
<VipOrX> the sshd_config must have : X11Forwarding yes      and the client must use -X on connect
<Reformer81> chieffancypants: lol I know
<jrib> hal_v2: did that work out ok?
<adakos> @alruane thanks fot the help, im just going to reformat the server (it's only 3 hours old, 90% of that time was spent messing with the samba shares
<Reformer81> chieffancypants: It's not that it's a HUGE deal... but come on... it should be simpler than this.  But I guess it's the author's fault, not Ubuntu's.
<ds[de]> is it safe to uninstall the package 'python' because the installation is corrupt? or will this bring even more trouble (I'm planning on reinstalling it of course)
<jrib> ds[de]: python is pretty important
<ds[de]> jrib: thought so too, that's why I'm unsure about this
<iratsu> how do i make a user without a password?
<jrib> ds[de]: how do you know it is corrupt?
<dmsuperman> So for some reason I can't run virtualbox. It says that the kernel driver isn't installed. I tried running "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start" and it says "FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found."
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ds[de]:  probably a good idea to keep with packages made for Ubuntu
<NCommander> iratsu, what are you trying to do?
<VipOrX> ds[de]: if you apt-get --purge remove python and then apt-get install python you will be ok
<iratsu> NCommander: delete a user's password
<Meeso> can I increase
<iratsu> NCommander: do he can only log in with an ssh key, for example
<Meeso> my ubuntu partition on windows?
<iratsu> NCommander: s/do/so
<ds[de]> jrib: well my problem with getting 'segmentation faults' in bash was linked to 'command-not-found' which in turn called python
<NCommander> iratsu, use passwd -l *account*, then add the keys
<ds[de]> jrib: checking out /usr/bin/python with a simple 'program' gave me the same segmentation fault again
<Meeso> someone please help
<iratsu> NCommander: thanks!
<Blaqlight> anyone ever used Kleensweep?
<chieffancypants> !ask | Meeso
<ubottu> Meeso: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> ds[de]: what do you mean by "checking out /usr/bin/python with a simple program'?
<dmsuperman> So for some reason I can't run virtualbox. It says that the kernel driver isn't installed. I tried running "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start" and it says "FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found."
<Meeso> can I increase my ubuntu partition in windows?
<crdlb> ds[de]: does 'python' with no arguments segfault too?
<pen> why in urxvt it shows correct color I change in bashrc but not in gnome-terminal?
<chieffancypants> Meeso: Yes, with PartitionMagic
<ds[de]> jrib: I started /usr/bin/python and tried a simple printf command, it segfaults then
<Meeso> I used Wubi
<chieffancypants> Meeso: But I would suggest using the Ubuntu LiveCD to do it
<ds[de]> crdlb: no it starts normally
<DozedOnLinux> speaking of Python, is there any difference between these two command s ? > ./application.py   or  python application.py
<Meeso> I used Wubu
<Meeso> *wubi
<chieffancypants> ﻿Meeso: I'm not familiar with that...did it not work?
<crdlb> ds[de]: 'printf'? what exactly did you run that triggered it?
<jrib> ds[de]: there's no 'printf' command in python.  Are you sure it's not just a TraceBack?
<qr_> DozedOnLinux: the second one doesn't require the file to be executable
<ds[de]> jrib: oops I got mixed up with perl :F
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿qr_:  i just see it every now and then. thanks for the info
<qr_> DozedOnLinux: the first one also requires #!/usr/bin/python or similar to be the first line of the file
<uoaphys> hi, I newly installed xp on a 4GB normal .vdi setup
<Blaqlight> guess thats a nobody, this figures.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿qr_:  ok, i dont come across it to much, but i have had to do it.
<ds[de]> jrib: the error message says 'Trackback' aswell, but I didn't know what to do with it
<pen> why in urxvt it shows correct colors I changed in bashrc but not in gnome-terminal?
<jrib> ds[de]: you should pastebin what you are seeing.  With the original bash issue as well
<ds[de]> jrib: will do
<qr_> pen: what colors are you talking about?
<pen> qr_, bash prompt
<qr_> pen: hm, it should work fine in gnome-terminal, what syntax did you use to change colors?
<pen> qr_, I changed only PS1= line
<Miesco> How do I mount the usbdevfs filesystem?
<qr_> pen: I mean specifically how did you specify colors
<Miesco> There is nothing in /proc/bus/usb/
<pen> qr_, numbers
<pen> qr_, bash color codes
<uoaphys> I need to be able to resize my .vdi file... windows wants more room. Is this possible? When i set it up it said resizeable
<qr_> pen: if you're not interested in answering my question I'm not going to try to help you
<pen> qr_, PS1='\[\e[0;32m\]\u\[\e[m\] \[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\e[m\] \[\e[1;32m\]\$ \[\e[m\]\[\e[1;37m\] '
<pen> qr_, try it yourself
<Meeso> bye
<chieffancypants> ﻿Meeso: adios
<Miesco> Where are these hotplug scripts?
<atrus> trying to read a file with less, but sometimes when i do 'less FILE', the output less displays is just two lines: export LESSOPEN="| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s"; export LESSCLOSE="/usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s";
<hal_v2> jrib, that did it. You're a god.
<qr_> pen: ok, that looks right. Have you done source ~/.bashrc in the gnome-terminal?
<technel> can someone do me a quick favor? paste "ls -l /etc/fstab"
<pen> qr_, yea, in home folder yes
<Miesco> Does ubuntu have hotplug support?
<pen> qr_, source?
<Miesco> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 584 2008-08-08 00:24 /etc/fstab
<qr_> pen: run that as a command, source tells bash to read the config file you specify
<pen> qr_, I see
<boonorp> VipOrX: Ok, so I allowed x11forwarding and logged in with ssh -X but it's still opening on the remote computer instead of this one
<pen> qr_, then how do i change it back if I want to
<qr_> pen: change it back to what? There's no "undo". You cange it back by setting it to what it was before.
<pen> qr_, got it
<VipOrX> boonorp: is the SSH SERVER on Ubuntu and the client connecting to the SSH SERVER on a mac?
<jburd> Can Xen server be installed on Ubuntu Desktop?
<pen> qr_, hm
<test34> Does the 64bit edition have all the same programs as the 32bit version?
<pen> qr_, it worked for tilda but still not for gnome-terminal
<ds[de]> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d297a3122
<boonorp> viporX: the ubuntu server and client connecting to mac's server?
<Miesco> Why doesn't Ubuntu have hotplug support?
<qr_> pen: tilda???
<cavscout66> does ubuntu come with an irc server built in
<pen> qr_, yes tilda
<pen> qr_, haven't you heard of it?
<qr_> pen: no
<Miesco> cavscout66: Its in the repository, search for unreal or whatever
<pen> qr_, it's a quake like drop-down terminal
<jrib> ds[de]: this is on hardy?
<ds[de]> jrib: yes
<cavscout66> thx
<VipOrX> and if you added: X11Forwarding yes    to the server, did you restart it?
<pen> qr_, so it will appear on a specific keystroke just like in quake
<qr_> pen: ahh I see. So you source ~/.bashrc in gnome-terminal and it doesn't change colors?
<boonorp> I added to the mac and rebooted, yes. Do I need to add it to ubuntu as well?
<pen> qr_, yes
<jrib> ds[de]: what does your /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apport/__init__.py look like?
<VipOrX> so the OpenSSH server is running on OSX?
<pen> qr_, but I changed the color palette in profile, does that overrides the settings?
<boonorp> yes
<VipOrX> and the client connecting to the SSH SERVER is ubuntu?
<boonorp> yes
<qr_> pen: it might, is it changing to the wrong color or not changing color at all?
<pen> qr_, not changing
<pen> qr_, stays the same
<mooseman447> im trying to setup openvpn in bridging mode but when i do openvpn --mktun --dev tap0 but nothng shows up in /dev
<crdlb> pen: that just determines the palate which is used
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Miesco: i searched repos, found a few using Name and Desc , search term "hotplug"
<ds[de]> jrib: um, lots of binary :)
<pen> btw, I uncheck "Use colors from system theme" is that disabled bash?
<pen> does
<qr_> pen: hmm the color pallet might effect it.  I'm not sure tbh.
<ardy> has anyone here successfully compiled 32bit c/c++ apps on a 64bit kubuntu machine?
<pen> crdlb, hey
<Miesco> DozedOnLinux: WHAT?
<jrib> ds[de]: that's not good.  It's a 3 line text file here :)
<Miesco> DozedOnLinux: How come mine doesn't
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Miesco: says > will soon allow hotplugging of input devices on the fly
<ds[de]> jrib: oh dear :)
<qr_> pen: you could try making a new profile in gnome-terminal with the default settings and see if it works with that
<VipOrX> boonorp: paste your line in the server that allows X11 Forwarding
<mlLK> ardy, you ever try running an i386 vm w/ vbox?
<pen> qr_, aha, yea it does
<boonorp> X11Forwarding yes
<mlLK> ardy, and compiling it in there.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Miesco: might have different sources. not sure, i searched Name and Description.
<jrib> ds[de]: had to force your computer off or have a power outage recently?
<boonorp> from /private/etc/sshd_config
<pen> qr_, but in default it uses rxvt color palette
<ds[de]> jrib: now that you mention it, after going to suspend (accidentally) I had to shut him down the 'hard way'
<pen> qr_, and it applies the change I made in bashrc
<mlLK> ardy, there's surely a more elegant solution, but thats all i got
<qr_> pen: then it sounds like you've found the problem
<jrib> ds[de]: ran fsck?
<Miesco> DozedOnLinux: I need the hotplug scripts
<ardy> mlLk: I've thought about it, but that defeats the purposes. I would like to compile 32bit and 64bit code without having to use a vm
<ds[de]> jrib: no, sounds like a plan :)
<pen> qr_, do you know why?
<mlLK> ardy, gcc --help
<mlLK> ardy, or just /join ##c
<ardy> mllk, ok
<VipOrX> looks like apple's openssh server uses a diff declaration for X11 forwarding, read this: http://www.cs.toronto.edu/support/remote_ssh_tunneling_mac_xwindows.html
<mooseman447> does ubuntu have support for a tap0  device by default?
<mlLK> ardy, i'm sure there some gcc options
<qr_> pen: no not specifically.  I mean, it's obviously related to the color pallet, but I can't say anything specific about what.
<ardy> mlLk: Its more of a package name issue, there are some c header files that are missing that I need to get from a package, I don't know the package name though
<ardy> mlLk: I know, I'm using gcc -m32
<ds[de]> jrib: think it might yield some information, even though the filesystem is mounted?
<VipOrX> you have to manually install X11 forwarding in apple
<mlLK> ardy, do have the source files?
<crdlb> pen: so, if you change the color pallete scheme to Tango, the prompt goes to black?
<ardy> mlLk: to gcc?
<pen> crdlb, let me try
<mlLK> ardy, you say you need the headers of a package that you don't know the name of?
<jrib> ds[de]: I'd do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot
<pen> crdlb, I think I found the problem
<ardy> mlLk: yeah, I need the following header file...
<ardy> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/include/stddef.h
<ds[de]> jrib: it'll run /sbin/fsck.ext3 just because it finds a /forcefsck?
<pen> crdlb, gnome-terminal uses palette to change colors at once
<pen> crdlb, in bash it only changes the way it looks
<pen> crdlb, not color
<ardy> mlLk: I have the source files of the code I'm trying to compile, stddef.h is a gcc header cstdlib header file
<pen> crdlb, so maybe gnome terminal stripes out the colors in PS1
<pen> and applies the color palette
<dmsuperman> Where can I learn how to use screen?
<crdlb> pen: the palette just maps the 16 bash colors to whatever fancier colors you want (such as the Tango color scheme)
<qr_> dmsuperman: google is your friend
<jrib> !screen | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<qr_> or that.
<ds[de]> jrib: well, thanks for your help so far, I'll reboot now .. ttyl (hopefully) :)
<Linuturk> ok, I need some reporting software that tracks time I spend with clients
<jrib> ds[de]: good luck
<Linuturk> and then spits out invoices
<pen> crdlb, I see
<pen> crdlb, btw I like tango more appealing
<pen> crdlb, like it
<akusto> hey everybody. i need help with GRUB. i have Hardy on one of my HDDs, i've installed UbuntuStudio on the other one, but didn't want to change GRUB, so now when GRUB loads, it doesn't have UbuntuStudio in the menu. I can mount the new HDD, but it's not in devices.map
<pen> crdlb, btw, do you know why in ls there are some folders highlighted? what does that mean?
<mlLK> ardy, so you're missing a pkg essentially/?
<ardy> mlLk: correct
<boonorp> viporX: .... that's weird. xeyes opens on ubuntu but safari opens on the mac
<qr_> Can anyone tell me what the logic behind /etc/alternatives/ is? Specifically, why would I have a link /usr/bin/foo pointing to /etc/alternatives/foo which is a link to /usr/bin/bar?
<ardy> mlLK: or some set of packages that will allow me to cross-compile for x32 platform
<boonorp> so... I have to have the programs installed on both computers for it to work?
<mlLK> ardy, lib32gcc1 - GCC support library (32 bit Version)
<VipOrX> don't have an answer for that one boonorp, sorry
<boonorp> well crap.
<ardy> mlLk: Yeah, I have already installed that package, according to apt
<VipOrX> let me look at something
<dmsuperman> Is it possible to use screen with GUI apps?
<shinigami> goto
<akusto> please,please,please, could someone help me with GRUB?
<qr_> dmsuperman: you can start gui apps from within screen if that's what you mean. They don't live in the screen in the sense that you can't log out and leave them running though.
<DozedOnLinux> do you know the entries for > root	(hd?,?)  , in grub you will need ?
<dmsuperman> qr_, is there any way to do that?
<qr_> dmsuperman: you can do it with vnc
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: nope
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: you new to linux/Ubuntu ?
<dmsuperman> qr_, Just with apps, and moreso I'd like to be able to leave them running even if I kill my current X session
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: not quite, i've been using it for couple years, but i'm still a noob
<chieffancypants> dmsuperman: Came into the conversation late....will nohup work?
<qr_> dmsuperman: um, you can't leave X apps running if you kill the controlling X server, that's just not possible.
<dmsuperman> chieffancypants, no idea, what is it?
<chieffancypants> dmsuperman: NM, if they are X apps
<qr_> dmsuperman: you can run more than one X server though. If you kill one of them then programs controlled by the other will not be affected.
<phantomcircuit> How can I resize an ntfs partition?
<what_nick> hi I have a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<VipOrX> boonorp: try ssh -Y instead of ssh -X lets see what happens
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: just take a look at this, maybe it will give you an idea(in terminal)> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chieffancypants> phantomcircuit: gparted
<Kmad> phantomcircuit: Qparted?
<dmsuperman> qr_, is there a way to have 2 instances of X running and run certain apps in the other instance? I'm basically looking for a way to keep my torrent and music apps running even if I have to kill my current X session
<what_nick> which is failing to detect using netboot
<dmsuperman> qr_, how can you run more than one x server?
<qr_> dmsuperman: vnc
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: yeah, i've looked at the menu.lst, and ran update-grub, the new UbuntuStudio partition still doesn't show up
<qr_> dmsuperman: vnc creates you a virtual desktop which you can connect to remotely (or locally if you want)
<what_nick> which module do I need in initrd
<what_nick> ?
<phantomcircuit> i tried Gparted but it's saying that it cant do it because it cant read the volume
<dmsuperman> qr_, can vnc do a single app or does it only work with an entire desktop
<mlLK> ardy, do you have cpp-x.x installed ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto:  also, there s a GUI based GRUB editor, that you may wish to look at (be careful with GRUB)> qgrubeditor
<jrib> dmsuperman: if you just want to keep your music and torrents going, go with mpd and rtorrent in screen, they'll survive you killing X
<phantomcircuit> "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem"
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: cool, i'm gonna check it out
<boonorp> safari still opens on the mac. I just tried doing the same thing to another ubuntu box and it's saying x11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<chieffancypants> phantomcircuit: And you're sure it's an NTFS partition?
<dmsuperman> jrib, yeah, I meant using my current gui apps. I'm quite partial to songbird
<qr_> dmsuperman: you need to run an X server. YOu can controll which window manager runs, so you don't have to start a full gnome session if you don't want to.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: changes there can leave your system un-bootable. so use with care
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: yeah, i hear ya :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: ok
<phantomcircuit> chieffancypants, 100%
<ardy> mlLK: yeah
<ardy> mlLK: cpp-4.2
<phantomcircuit> it looks like it's mounted (i didnt do it manually)
<dmsuperman> qr_, would you suggest a super-light weight window manager for the purpose of running 1 or 2 apps?
<phantomcircuit> maybe that's the problem?
<bkoch_> I have a problem with my mouse always jumping to the same spot, each time I reboot its a different spot
<mlLK> ardy, and you using the corresponding version of gcc?
<qr_> dmsuperman: vnc defaults to using twm, which would suit your needs nicely.
<ardy> mlLk: yes
<bkoch_> I have a laptop and the mouse jumped whether I had plugged in mouse and no touchpad or just touchpad
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: my lil disclaimer, except not in tiny print that you cant read without a microscope :P
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: another thing, the new partition doesn't even show up in devices.map. I can see like hd(0,0) hd(1,0), but no hd(2,0) or something - the 3rd drive with ubuntuStudioi
<mlLK> ardy, i'd ask ##c, i'm shot. :(
<chieffancypants> ﻿phantomcircuit: Are there any problems with the partition?  Can you currently boot into windows on it?
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: :))
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto:  does it show up in qparted ?
<phantomcircuit> i can boot into it fine
<chieffancypants> ﻿phantomcircuit: I'd also recommend running a scandisk in windows, just to make sure
<ardy> mlLk: ok,. do I just type join ##c or is it on another server?
<bkoch_> Reinstalled the graphics drivers, same thin even on the previous kernel in low graphics mode, mouse skips to a spot
<phantomcircuit> chkdsk?
<dmsuperman> qr_, and which packages should I install for vnc to work? xvncserver and vncviewer ?
<phantomcircuit> alright
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: lemme see, i'm on LiveCD right now
<mlLK> ardy, /join ##c
<chieffancypants> ﻿phantomcircuit: Yep, otherwise I'm not sure...I haven't seen that before
<ds[de]> jrib: fsck went through without complaints
<qr_> dmsuperman: you need both a vncserver and a vncviewer. The server runs the desktop and then you use the viewer to connect to it.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: partition editor may show it. there is a little drop down, that is not so obvious
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: i've got Gparted and yeah, it shows up as /dev/sda1
<ds[de]> jrib: any logs that could be interesting besides those in /var/log/fsck ?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> you may already have vino installed, check if it is
<dmsuperman> qr_, do you suggest xtightvncviewer or svncviewer ?
<jrib> ds[de]: don't know then.  I can give you the file if you want, but you won't know why it is like that or if there are more problems
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: oh wait, no, it's /dev/sdc
<qr_> dmsuperman: I use tightvnc, but I don't know what the differences are specifically. YMMV.
<dmsuperman> alright
<jrib> ds[de]: not sure on the logs
<ds[de]> jrib: would be nice for a quick fix .. maybe other files are like this as well
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: dangit, no it IS /dev/sda :)))
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: yeah i was just going to say sda sdb sdc and so on,
<boonorp> Is it possible to have 2 x sessions running at once?
<bkoch_> i googled mouse skipping or jumping and didn't find anything relavant
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: i have 2 partitions on it, swap and ext3
<qr_> boonorp: yes
<jrib> ds[de]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36710/ /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apport/__init__.py
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: so i assumed that partition with ext3 would be like hd(2,0)
<boonorp> qr_ and be able to use them both simultaneously?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: i think it matters if it was partitioned as primary or extended , so you may want to check
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: it's primary
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto: not sure i like the naming system, but, i suppose it works
<jrib> boonorp: there are a few ways to accomplish that, yes.  use startx to start another instance, or gdmflexiserver
<qr_> boonorp: of course.  Define simultaniously though.  They can't be attached to the same physical display.
<VipOrX> boonorp: I just read where Safari wont run in X11 Forwarding because it isnt a  X11 app (MAC OSX OpenSSH specific)
<Lowkee> Hi all
<chieffancypants> ﻿Lowkee: howdy
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: i'm just trying to figure out what to put in menu.lst, cause the section with Studio is not there
<boonorp> viporX: well that solves that problem.
<VipOrX> BOONORP:  http://forums.macnn.com/90/mac-os-x/367321/leopard-remote-ssh-access/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto:  there is a way. i am sure of it, solong as it is a valid partition/install
<akusto> DozedOnLinux: cool, thanks, i'm gonna go ask father-Google :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿akusto:  i dont play with partitions, so someone else may wish to assist with that.
<jrib> ds[de]: I'm kind of stumped.  crdlb (*poke*) was helping earlier, maybe he has an idea
<vald0r> Silly question? Do anyone know of a IRC chat that I can hide in my desktop .No window decorations, menus, etc
<dmsuperman> qr_, so I'm trying to run xtightvncviewer but when I put in localhost for the server it gives me an error about the security protocol in the server being higher than the client
<qr_> dmsuperman: did you start the server?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿vald0r: you can use the one in terminal
<crdlb> vald0r: irssi + a terminal with decorations disabled?
<boonorp> Ok, so let's try something slightly different then. What about something like VNC, except logging into a different user on the remote machine. Sort of like a pseudo VM?
<vald0r> irssi? any good?
<dmsuperman> qr_, I typed "vncserver" and it asked me for passwords so I assume so
<Lowkee> Im new here, and have a problem with my screen, maybe a graphics card issue.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿vald0r:  i see users use it > irssi
<dmsuperman> qr_, it also said it had run what's in /etx/X11/XSession or something like that
<chieffancypants> ﻿Lowkee: What's the problem?
<qr_> dmsuperman: hmm, my guess is you're trying to connect to the wrong display with vncviewer.   Try running vncserver :2 (it's ok if there's an error here) and then vncviwer :2
<Th3_KID> ok quick question look for a quick answer how do I have to configure minicom in any certain way to make phone call or can i just plug up the phone line, go to minicom type alt+a d and dial the number?
<VipOrX> VNC would work yes
<ds[de]> jrib: thanks a dozen, I see that more files are damaged in this way .. will try to find a solution
<Lowkee> @chieffancypants, how do I pm?
<qr_> dmsuperman: only spell vncviewer right when you do it
<chieffancypants> ﻿Lowkee: Depends on the program....
<Lowkee> ahh
<VipOrX> Lowkee: /query nickname
<boonorp> ViporX: only without the VNC part. I basically want to have one user logged into the mac and log into a different user through ssh
<dmsuperman> qr_, unable to connect to host (111)
<dmsuperman> qr_, the server started though
<dmsuperman> qr_, strangely ps aux | grep vnc has no results for running processes
<dmsuperman> is that normal?
<jmichelsen_> vald0r yea irssi is good
<qr_> dmsuperman: no, it's not
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Th3_KID:  if its like the old one, i believe you can do that , > atdt
<alraune> ﻿ Lowkee:or right-click user-nick from list>sent message
<dmsuperman> qr_, ah, looking in the log it says "fatal server error, couldn't find font "fixed" "
<Th3_KID> DozedOnLinux what do i have to do to get it up and running
<qr_> dmsuperman: oh my.  I don't know how to fix that.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Th3_KID: been tears since i used it. i forget most of it
<dmsuperman> s'alright :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Th3_KID:  atdt and the number, there are other commands but i forget
<Th3_KID> so i dont have to configure any file to make the call
<Xpistos> Can anyone tell me a good website on adding repos to xbuntu or ubuntu
<parkin> u
<Flannel> !repositories | Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Th3_KID:  if you have a voice-modem, i think that may be the best way, although there is software versions of it that allow you to use your soundcard. cant be sure been lots of years
<Xpistos> Thanks Flannel!
<inertial> heh i used AT commands and my modem to make calls ages ago
<Lupo^> alraune: still here? Just want to let you know I've managed to fix Mail to work with maildir, it's about setting the env var on the bashrc file: export MAIL=~/Maildir/
<alraune> yup
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Th3_KID:  prob best to go to this channel for that kind of thing #hardware or something like #oldschool :P do > /list
<Lupo^> in the meanwhile got mutt installed too, and a lot other crazy tests. anyway.. maybe that bit of info could come useful for the next person with this issue =P
<alraune> ﻿Lupo^: fetches mail automatically then ?
<what_nick> ha sky2
<what_nick> for marvell
<Lupo^> yeah.. and changing the mail dir under pam.d/login will also show it at login time (same for sshd)
<Miesco> How do I list the the contents of a deb file?
<TechFrenzy> Anyone here have an HP dv5t laptop?
<alraune> ﻿Lupo^: nice
<Lupo^> spent hours on this trivial issue, but at least it was worth it, I've learned something new =)
<deadSDA> hi all, should I have a certain number of cylandirs on my hard drive? when fdisking my HD   (that is not working for some reason) it spits out that I have it set to 38913 which is larger then 1024 ad could in certain setups cause problems.  anyone have more info on this?
<alraune> ﻿Lupo^: i used an hour to see nvu (webeditor) isn't working, but now found kompozer, very pretty
<Lupo^> alraune: hmm might give that a try, was looking for one too =)
<Ontolog> WHY is Ubuntu overwriting my /etc/hosts file? >=(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ontolog: are you changing the settings in Network Manager?
<alraune> ﻿Lupo^: for headless servers i prefer standalone solutions, sme server or collax
<TeslaTony> I'm having some trouble getting my P1005 laser printer working. Something that I've noticed, is that there are two icons to indicate something is printing, and under System-->Administration, there are two icons labelled "printing." Could there be a conflict? If so, how do I remove the second one?
<mdmkolbe> I just installed a bunch of packages (in Synaptic), but something went wrong with the configuration stage.  How do I (1) get a list of packages that I resently installed and (2) reconfigure all those packages?
<Ontolog> DozedOnLinux: no I edit the /etc/hosts file
<Sylphid> Ontolog, sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts ..... but thats a dirty method
<SitUbuntuSit> mdmkolbe, sudo apt-get install -f will probably fix it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ontolog:  is there a reason you need to manually ?
<Ontolog> DozedOnLinux: why is network manager so dumb that it can't parse /etc/hosts?
<alraune> !cloning| ﻿mdmkolbe: (1)
<ubottu> ﻿mdmkolbe: (1): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ontolog:  the correct format to parse may help
<Ontolog> DozedOnLinux: uhh... yes... uh yeah I ssh into my box and and set things ;-p
<Lowkee> I have a problem here.   When I enable My ubuntu recommended graphics driver, I can only use the left half of my screen.  Any Ideas?.  Studio8.04.  Geforce2 Go Laptop.
<alraune> ﻿mdmkolbe: (1) ﻿dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<Ontolog> Sylphid: that will tell Network Manager not to overwrite /etc/hosts?
<alraune> ﻿mdmkolbe: (1) ﻿dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<mdmkolbe> bah, pidgin segfaulted on me
<mdmkolbe> thx alraune
<dixond_> how do I bring up eth0 in single user?
<Sylphid> Ontolog, that actually forces the file to not be writable by anyone including root
<dixond_> ifup eth0 just tells me 'Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<alraune> ﻿mdmkolbe: (2) ﻿(all sudo) apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Sylphid> Ontolog, if you are using network manager see this post > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2238308&postcount=4
<Ontolog> Sylphid: not exactly what I was looking for... hmm I think the Network Manager tool is really suck, it doesn't do anything right
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ontolog:  are you changing the correct host file ? do search on root, you will see avahi (quote "This file contains static ip address:)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Ontolog:  worth a look
<nooogear> can i use just mad-wifi drivers on my laptop..atheros cars
<nooogear> d*
<alraune> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ontolog> DozedOnLinux: /etc/hosts is /etc/hosts... is there some other hosts file in Ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nooogear: what card do you have ? is it atheros based chipset ?
<nooogear> atheros yes
<Ontolog> Ubuntu is becoming more like Windows =(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ontolog: cat /etc/avahi/hosts
<Ontolog> ok i will look
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nooogear:  if it works already , prob no need to install it. are you having issues with it ?
<nooogear> aircrack and those dont work
<chieffancypants> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mdmkolbe> !clone | mdmkolbe
<ubottu> mdmkolbe, please see my private message
<Gun_Smoke> When doing a full desktop install wireless is automatically detected and works fine.  However when doing a server install this is not the case.  What package(s) are missing in the from the server install process that is not configuring wireless?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nooogear:  but the card does work in Ubuntu for general purposes ?
<nooogear> yep
<PupUser2e5b11> hi :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nooogear:  this may not be the channel for that type of discussion
<nooogear> okay
<dixond_> how do I bring up eth0 in single user?
<dixond_> ifup eth0 just tells me 'Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<crdlb> Gun_Smoke: tons of stuff; the server install even uses a different kernel
<jarjarsphynx> i really want to play www.cupofchess.com but it says i have a firewall, how do i disable it
<Erika> hi all :)
<alraune> ﻿ jarjarsphynx: ufw disable ?
<chieffancypants> ﻿arjarsphynx: Do you actually have a firewall up?  have you tried sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Gun_Smoke> crdlb, could you suggest the best way to get wireless up?
<jarjarsphynx> kk
<gkffjcs_> hey guys, how do you run a command if your keyboard doesn't have working f keys? Is there a way I can make a pannel icon?
<crdlb> Gun_Smoke: are you actually intending to use this purely as a server?
<alraune> ﻿ jarjarsphynx: using a router (forward it) ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dixond_:  try > ifconfig eth0 up
<jarjarsphynx> o dear god what do i do
<jarjarsphynx> ive tried -p output accept
<jarjarsphynx> everything
<Gun_Smoke> crdlb, atm yes.
<elf_> recently installed Hardy, i can't get printing to work, it was working fine under feisty
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: are you connecting through a proxy?
<jarjarsphynx> nope
<fazuka_> when i try to uninstall nvidia-glx-new it says it cannot remove `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': because it does not exist
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: I'm not familiar with the site?  Does it require port forwarding on the router?
<jarjarsphynx> what in the world is that
<jarjarsphynx> chieffancypants: how do i do that
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: sometimes specific games require that ports be forwarded directly to a computer...I'm assuming you're using a wireless router?
<jarjarsphynx> no sir, i am connected through ethernet
<dixond_> DozedOnLinux: thx, my brain was slow - I didn't think of manually upping it. That works fine.
<alraune> !ot>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<elf_> recently installed Hardy, i can't get printing to work, it was working fine under feisty
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: What type of internet connection are you using?
<Odd-rationale> can vinagre be used connect to a windows machine (like shown here: http://www.gnome.org/projects/vinagre/screenshots.html) or must I use rdesktop?
<Mr_Bad_News> i have an external hard drive and its not showing up
<crdlb> Gun_Smoke: install linux-server to ensure that you have all of the restricted wifi drivers and configure it with /etc/network/interfaces I guess
<jarjarsphynx> cable modem highspeed ethernet
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: So are you connected directly to the cable modem?
<jarjarsphynx> through a router
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i list the contents of a directory into file and then compare it to another one?
<Sylphid> Odd-rationale, yes but you need a vnc server running on the windows box... i recommend ultravnc
<alraune> ﻿ Mr_Bad_News: man ls
<dixond_> Mr_Bad_News: ls . > /tmp/listing.out; diff -u /tmp/listing.out /tmp/other.out
<Gun_Smoke> crdlb, I'll give that a go.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: it doesn't look like they support NAT/firewall play...you'd have to know the ports they use to get it to work
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: which they don't list
<chieffancypants> ﻿jarjarsphynx: perhaps try the yahoo alternative?
<blizzardman1219> hello. i have a DLink WUA-2340 wireless card that i am attempting to get to work on my ubuntu computer. i run Hardy Heron. i successfully got the card to work using the ndiswrapper, but it won't connect to my network because of it's WPA encryption. does anyone know how to help?
<Odd-rationale> Sylphid: i see. thanks! do i need to install something on the windows machine to use rdesktop?
<jarjarsphynx> kk
<jarjarsphynx> thnx
<Candale> any ideas why it takes a little time for the gnome interface to up?
<Erika> I have an Asus Terminator C3 I built recently for giggles... what a limp wristed cpu! Tried installing xubuntu 8.04.1 and it ran ok, but when I used terminal to install multimedia codecs it tossed a user agreement for jre at me that wouldn't let me respond. I'm stuck with a dpkg issue. I wiped it and stuck puppy in to get here. Any advice?
<crdlb> Gun_Smoke: I don't really understand why a server would need wifi though :) (unless you're making some sort of wireless router)
<chieffancypants> ﻿Candale: define little
<genii> Erika: Next time use tab key to change fields in the agreement until you hit the OK then use the Enter
<Erika> genii: thanx :)
<Sylphid> Odd-rationale, install... no but you do have to enable the desktop sharing mechanism
<genii> Erika: np
<droopsta915> when my system suspends, I can't get the monitor to start back up, it's on I see the light, the only way to restart it is by powering off the computer. help pleas anyone.
<Odd-rationale> Sylphid: ok. got that. thanks again
<Candale> chieffancypants: it takes about 15 seconds for the menu bars on the top and bottom to beacome functional
<Mr_Bad_News> usually when i plug this external hard drive in it just shows up in nautilus but now its not and i dont know what the name of the device is to mount it
<chieffancypants> ﻿Candale: so after login, everything else is functional except the menues?
<bobertdos> ﻿Mr_Bad_News: Check fdisk for the device path.
<alraune> ﻿Mr_Bad_News: fdisk -l
<chieffancypants> ﻿Candale: specs?  ubuntu version?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿droopsta915: power management feature, you should be able to disable it
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing showed up alraune
<alraune> ﻿Mr_Bad_News: plugged in ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿droopsta915:  laptop ?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<DozedOnLinux> he gone
<sabayonlive-2977> Okay, I've left this box for around 2 hours now.
<dixond_> pox. the radeonhd module currently compiled for Ubuntu is only 1.1.  Gah.
<Candale> chieffancypants:8.04. I have P4 Dualcore. 4 gig ram.
<alraune> !who|﻿Mr_Bad_News: nothink ?? l = small "L"   ,try gparted then
<ubottu> ﻿Mr_Bad_News: nothink ?? l = small "L"   ,try gparted then: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sabayonlive-2977> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 and still not complete
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to encrypt a folder but whenever i go to encrypt it asks me for a recepient and all that is there is "garry parker (parker13@gmail.com)"  I don't even know who this is... how can i delete him and add me to this list?
<Gun_Smoke> crdlb, just a simple wireless home files server atm.  Waiting on a monitor for the only box I have laying around here to set it up wired.
<Candale> chieffancypants:not sure if everything else is functional because I have to wait for the menu's to show up before i can do much
<hosk> is there a way to see what options/support my kernel was compiled with
<crdlb> hosk: try: zgrep OPTION_NAME /proc/config.gz
<jmichelsen_> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Miesco> [ 96.012293] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-rt/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c:313: Sequence Error!(hcd_frame=5 ep=8in;wait=1026,frame=2).
<Miesco> [ 96.012311] Most propably some urb of usb-frame 1026 is still missing.                                                                          [ 96.012314] Cause could be too long delays in usb-hcd interrupt handling.
<chieffancypants> ﻿Candale: are you using restricted drivers/compiz?
<chieffancypants> ﻿Candale: is this a fresh install?
<boggystudios> Does anyone know if the Nvidia 9700 GTS chip is supported in linux yet?
<Miesco> Can anyone help?
<chieffancypants> !hardware | boggystudios
<ubottu> boggystudios: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jmichelsen_> !paste Miesco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste miesco
<sabayonlive-2977> How long is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 likely to take where /dev/sda2 is 380GB hard disk space on a 7200rpm sata model?
<jmichelsen_> !Paste Miesco
<Sylphid> !paste | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Miesco> Sylphid: Do you know whats wrong?
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: treid nvidia itself ?
<jmichelsen_> Sylphid: lol thanks
<qr_> sabayonlive-2977: try transfering for a few minutes then ctrl+c ing. dd will tell you how fast it was transferring when you kill it
<Sylphid> Miesco, nope
<Mr_Bad_News> iwlist scan outputs nothing for both of my wireless cards but nm-applet shows up for my internal one and nothing for my pci one
<Miesco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5571268#post5571268
<Miesco> Go there
<Miesco> For more info
<sabayonlive-2977> qr_: I've left it for a couple of hours.
<sabayonlive-2977> I don't want to lose all of my progress...
<dumbdum> Hi, I cant seem to change my screen resolution from 640x480 after installing a new ATI HD 2400 Pro card. Can anyone help?
<qr_> sabayonlive-2977: ahh... well then, my guess for speed would be ~40MB/s if you want a really rough estimate.
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: how are you transfering?
<Candale> im using compiz which the problem started with. Im using generic. and it is not a fresh install ive been using it every since the release
<boggystudios> alraune: haven't tried any of em yet, It doesn't show up in the Hardware Drivers Manager
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with encryption?
<Sylphid> !anyone | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sabayonlive-2977> jmichelson: What do you mean? SATA 300mb/s? dd?
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to encrypt a folder but whenever i go to encrypt it asks me for a recepient and all that is there is "garry parker (parker13@gmail.com)"  I don't even know who this is... how can i delete him and add me to this list?
<sabayonlive-2977> Thanks
<minimax> I installed cromfs (which uses fuse) as an alternative to the squashfs-lzma kernel patches
<micaelmello> #j ubuntu-br
<unavailable> when i log in and start say, my web browser, all my screenlets are behind it even though i have some set to "above"
<micaelmello> #ubuntu-br
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: sudo apt-get install hwinfo   ,then: hwinfo, pastebinit the output
<aggtrfrad> !
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: was thinking you could cancel and use rsync to finish but not sure if dd convert special
<unavailable> ?
<Zeyorez> is there anywhere i can get help with Ext2 IFS?
<sabayonlive-2977> jmichelson: rsync?! Isn't that for network tranfers?!
<aggtrfrad> dont go here http://evildomain.org/bob
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: can be used locally as well
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: its fast, compressed and can watch progress, be resumed or updated
<sabayonlive-2977> Wow. is there any way in which I can discover how nearly done this is then?
<droopsta915> i cant install cisco packet tracer5, i did chmod +x PacketTracer5_*.bin, but i cant install, what can i do?
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: tomake local transfer use "rsync -options /foo/bar/source/ /foo/bar/destination
<minimax> Zeyorez: you mean in Windows?
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: you could even do a dry run to see what is left to transfer
<droopsta915> windows? no, in ubuntu
<m_newton> Hello, how do I dump a sqlite database into a plain text file?
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: bit again dd may be something special, never used it before. are you using it to change files or just transfer?
<alraune>  ﻿/join ﻿ #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't work ??
<qr_> jmichelsen_: dd is something special, you can't do with rsync what you can do with dd.
<onthefence928> i am copying my /home partition using the terminal, and no nautilus progress bar started up, how do i check on the progress of it mid-process?
<minimax> droopsta915: Zeyorez was asking about ext2 IFS
<droopsta915> i did download the package to the desktop
<jmichelsen_> qr_: but in his case, is dd necesary?
<sabayonlive-2977> jmichelson: I'm writing zeros to every block in the partition, because data keeps on reappearing in my new installations.
<m_newton> alraune, you have a extra space between join and the channel
<qr_> jmichelsen_: yes, he's zero-ing a hard disc iirc
<Dewente> someone knows about good tools for administrators ?
<m_newton> Hello, how do I dump a sqlite database into a plain text file?
<Blackula> is anyone familiar with Parallels Desktop for Mac?
<alraune> ﻿/join#ubuntu-offtopic
<sabayonlive-2977> It drives me mad; I make a new xubuntu install to find that I've still got all the crap from the old one in it.
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: ah understood, then your not really transfering anything so yea rsync wouldnt work,
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: sorry I misunderstood
<sabayonlive-2977> Oh I see
<droopsta915> the cisco website has a fdownloadable package for linux ubuntu
<sabayonlive-2977> Okay
<sabayonlive-2977> This isn't going to wear my hard disk out, is it?
<sabayonlive-2977> I'm paranoid about that sort of thing...
<minimax> droopsta915: package for what? (forgive me, I wasn't in channel at that time)
<alraune> ﻿ m_newton:thx, gottit now
<qr_> sabayonlive-2977: no it won't wear it out, but it will likely take a long time.
<Dewente> tools for linux's administrators
<Dewente> ?
<tyler_> how do i wipe my mem whitout rebooting
<qr_> sabayonlive-2977: you have a lot of data to write
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: well I could tell you how with windows ;)
<tyler_> with
<m_newton> alraune, no prob
<qr_> tyler_: wipe your mem?
<droopsta915> for a cisco packettracer5 download
<sabayonlive-2977> Good good. Well, judging by the 40mb/s estimate, I calculated 2.64 hours
<tyler_> memory
<qr_> tyler_: you want to wipe your RAM?
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: how long so far?
<tyler_> yes
<qr_> tyler_: you can't, not without rebooting
<PhQu> tyler_: I dont think thats a good idea
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Mr_Bad_News> this external hard drive wont show up in nautilus so i have no idea how to mount it
<sabayonlive-2977> Only about 2 or 1 and a half
<qr_> tyler_: even if you COULD do that, your system would not be able to function after it happened and would need to be rebooted anyway.
<dmsuperman> for some reason virtualbox can't see any of the folders i share to it. and i have guest tools installed.
<Blackula> I'm new to linux.  I wanted to try out Ubuntu 8.04.  I wanted to install it on my Mac via Parallels Desktop but I'm not sure how to install it because I've never installed Ubuntu before.  Is anyone familiar with how to install Ubuntu using Parallels Desktop?
<tyler_> ok then wheres my temp files
<jmichelsen_> sabayonlive-2977: well only thing to say,,goodluck lol
<qr_> tyler_: /tmp
<rolly> is ubuntu 8.10 fix a lot of problem?
<sabayonlive-2977> yeah thanks.
<droopsta915> it says To install the Linux BIN packages, set the permission to be executable (chmod +x PacketTracer5_*.bin) then execute the binary in the terminal.
<minimax> droopsta915: yes. does it fail?
<Zeyorez> Is there a tool that I can use to access Ext partitions from Windows
<minimax> droopsta915: pastebin the error if it's over a line long
<jmichelsen_> ah
<minimax> Zeyorez: yes, ext2 IFS
<droopsta915> yes, chmod: cannot access `PacketTracer5_*.bin': No such file or directory
<Sylphid> Blackula, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/11/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-in-parallels-desktop-for-os-x/
<Zeyorez> Ext2 IFS is broken
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Zeyorez: Partition Magic
<tyler_> who has wine on there ubuntu
<d0s4gw> Hello.  Let's suppose I have a 1.2 GB file on my Ubuntu 8.1 desktop and I would like to transfer it to my WinXP laptop without wasting a DVD+R.  Any suggestions on how to do so?  Also, my USB thumb drive is only 1 GB.
<jmichelsen_> tyler_: me
<Zeyorez> No way in the world will I use partition magic
<minimax> Zeyorez: CoLinux
<PhQu> tyler_: I would imagine alot of people do
<droopsta915> win is for suckuz....
<adam7> d0s4gw: are they on the same network?
<jmichelsen_> tyler_: doesnt like it, all wet
<Sylphid> Blackula, that is based off an old version of ubuntu but the steps should be the same
<d0s4gw> Yes
<Mr_Bad_News> im using the exact same wireless card as my other laptop yet on this one i barely get a connection where as with the other one i got a great connection, how do i improve its performance for this laptop?
<d0s4gw> adam7: yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Zeyorez:  you asked, and that is what was offered
<Blackula> i was just about to ask you that, ha ha
<adam7> d0s4gw: just send it over the network
<droopsta915> sorry i had to
<qr_> d0s4gw: you could use a network. There is also a command line utility called split which can split files into chunks, you'd need a way to recombine them on the windows end though.
<blizzardman1219> what is the command to delete a file?
<qr_> blizzardman1219: rm
<jmichelsen_> rm
<tyler_> im useing it i cant live without some of my window stuff
<Blackula> I just downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 but I think I just saw someone mention a 8.1  So there's a newer version that just got released?  I want the most current version.
<minimax> droopsta915: you need to get the binary installer before you try installing it
<Zeyorez> I guess I'm stuck with using FTP until someone fixes Ext2 IFS
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: how is that supposed to help me...?  im confused as to why his key is in my computer?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿blizzardman1219:  in terminal > rm <filename>
<adam7> Blackula: 8.10 has not been release, it will be released in October
<boggystudios> alraune: here is the hwinfo http://pastebin.com/m8339203
<tyler_> how do i run corel 12 or 13 on wine
<minimax> Zeyorez: FTP is for remote access.. I thought you were trying to access a local disk
<droopsta915> ill try, thanx minimax, be back in a while.
<Blackula> ohhhhhh
<Zeyorez> I am
<Blackula> alright, thanks
<d0s4gw> adam7: Do you know of any reasonably popular FTP server apps for *nix?
<Zeyorez> I'm going to have to use FTP to access another partition through a VM
<jmichelsen_> is anyone here using xchat?
<Zeyorez> :/
<minimax> droopsta915: make sure you are in the directory with the *.run file
<adam7> d0s4gw: better use SSH
<adam7> d0s4gw: so then you want openssh-server
<jmichelsen_> I am trying to change how my messages display, anyone know how?
<minimax> Zeyorez: use ssh because it's simpler to set up, and because it's more secure
<d0s4gw> adam7: The file is going from Ubuntu to WinXP
<tyler_> how do i run corel 12 or 13 on wine
<Zeyorez> I had Ext2 IFS working before but after you change a partition the driver breaks and you can no longer use it anymore
<d0s4gw> adam7:Does that mean I need an SSH client on the Win box?
<adam7> d0s4gw: there are ssh apps for windows, but you can use ftp, it might be easier
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, that is one of the package maintainers... not sure why his key is there though
<minimax> d0s4gw: you need a SCP app, not just a SSH app
<PhQu> afaik, SSH can be slower for transfering files than FTP
<jmichelsen_> d0s4gw: i use rsync there too to xfer files, windows or nix
<adam7> d0s4gw: ssh is much more secure than ftp, though. see http://winscp.net/eng/index.php for an scp app
<PhQu> since it has to encrypt/decrypt
<blizzardman1219> can someone link me to the pastebin?
<FAJALOU> Sylphid:  ok so should i use gpa to create my own key id?
<Sylphid> !paste | blizzardman1219
<ubottu> blizzardman1219: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman> for some reason virtualbox can't see any of the folders i share to it. and i have guest tools installed.
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: what model again ?
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, GPG ... yes
<minimax> dmsuperman: what OS?
<minimax> dmsuperman: guest OS, that is
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: ok
<dmsuperman> XP
<boggystudios> Nvidia GeForce 9700 GTS
<Alistair> Help: I asked ages ago about getting UB ver 8 working with my PC which goes fine with Win/xp, but with UB video is faulty eg showing two cursors. Any suggestions pse. Memory is OK. tks.
<tyler_> i need to talk to the ubuntu bot how do i talk to him
<alraune> !who|﻿boggystudios:
<ubottu> ﻿boggystudios:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unavailable> dmsuperman you choosing the right workgroup?
<Flannel> tyler_: /msg ubottu stuff
<dmsuperman> minimax, I try to go to \\vboxsvr and it says it can't find it. I try looking in network places, but it can't find anything
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I left it as the default workgroup
<Sylphid> tyler_,  /msg ubottu
<blizzardman1219> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36720/ <-- i'm trying to work the wpa_supplicant, and this is what happens when i type in the command you see at the top. anyone know how to help?
<minimax> dmsuperman: okay, then Windows
<dmsuperman> unavailable, should it be anything particular?
<boggystudios> alraune: Nvidia GeForce 9700 GTS
<poisonberry17> hey, blizz.
<Erika> anyone here have experience with via c3 samuel 2 cpu?
<unavailable> dmsuperman i mean when you go to get the folder
<minimax> dmsuperman: What -exact operating system- are you running as a Guest?
<unavailable> dmsuperman you should see workgroup and vboxsvr
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I tried the \\vboxsvr and it couldn't find it
<dmsuperman> minimax, Windows XP SP 2
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  or something like that
<dmsuperman> unavailable, nothing
<unavailable> dmsuperman try network places
<minimax> dmsuperman: okay, not Vista, so not the User Access Control problem
<dmsuperman> unavailable, yeah, that's where I'm at. it's an empty pane
<Zeyorez> well after 90 pages of google search it seems I'm the only one in the world unable to get Ext2 IFS to make windows recognize Ext partitions :(
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  then try map network drive
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I can't go to \\vboxsvr though, that's the problem
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  then try map network drive
<minimax> dmsuperman: net use x: \\vboxsvr\share
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: and of course Gnome Privacy Assistant is being buggy... i can click on create new key, but nothing happens
<m_newton> tyler__, do it by ! and a factoid for example !list or !bot
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  where share is the name of the share
<neil_d> HI, I would like to change just one of the keys on the keymap, how should I do this ?  I can't find any call to loadkeys in the init.d files
<minimax> dmsuperman: where x is an available drive, and share is the name of the share, yes
<alraune> boggystudios: 7600 is listed as supported, system (hwinfo) gets it, too ; http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<dmsuperman> unavailable, System error 67, network name cannot be found
<unavailable> tyler_ /msg ubottu your message
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, try seahorse
<unavailable> hmmm
<chieffancypants> dmsuperman: can you connect using the IP?
<dmsuperman> chieffancypants, what IP does the host have? it's normal internal ip? because I can't even ping that
<deniz> how do u use ETSwitch to alt tab out of nexuiz?
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: sudo cp that to /usr/src  ,  then cd there,  sh  NVIDIA-blabla.run should do it
<unavailable> ive had random problems with xp in a vb, and have opted to use 2000
<chieffancypants> dmsuperman: Not sure. I joined this conversation late...just saw you trying to resolve a name, and it not working
<minimax> dmsuperman: you do have to have network connection, and NAT is the easiest to set up
<FAJALOU> Sylphid:  ok
<dmsuperman> minimax, I have NAT chosen, and the guest has internet access
<dmsuperman> minimax, however, it can't ping my host by it's normal IP
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, what wireless driver are you using
<dmsuperman> minimax, does the host have a special IP inside the guest?
<unavailable> dmsuperman: thats the problem i had with xp
<m_newton> Hello, how do I dump a sqlite database into a plain text file? HERE is the output I get from a few tries << http://paste.ubuntu.com/36721/
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: ndiswrapper
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  network didnt work
<dmsuperman> unavailable, any idea how to fix it?
<mdmkolbe> How or where do I change the behavior of the window switcher (i.e. the thing that comes up with alt-tab)?
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  scrap xp and use 2000?
<minimax> dmsuperman: no, not with NAT
<dmsuperman> unavailable, no can do :(
<minimax> dmsuperman: I haven't set up anything besides that
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, can you verify that lshw -C network reports its using ndiswrapper
<dmsuperman> minimax, so do you have any idea why xp can't join the normal network then? what workgroup should the guest be under?
<izinucs> Anyone else having a problem getting live olympic video on FF in Ubuntu.. I get their servers telling me only FF 1.5-3.0 .. Check out http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/share.html?videoid=1097276 and let me know if you can view anything..
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  try using a different card setup in vb settings
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  and your using xVM and not ose?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, yeah
<minimax> dmsuperman: I haven't used Windows for quite a while, and I'm not even sure changing workgroups does anything
<Jatone_> I'm trying to do a network install to my laptop from my desktop, anyone here familiar with setting up windows xp to allow for pxe installs?
<mdmkolbe> izinucs: I just tested and have the same problem (brand new Ubuntu install)
<unavailable> minimax:  dmsuperman i was saying the workgroup thing because in a virtual box if you install xp default, it shows workgroup, then it shows vboxsvr
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: thanks that works... how many bits should the key strength be?
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: what was the initial problem?
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: driver=ndiswrapper+neta5agu
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, the default should be fine
<Dewente> recommend me a book for learn administration duties !!
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: got that straight ?
<unavailable> jmichelsen:  he's having a problem sharing to a virtualbox xp install from host
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: k
<minimax> unavailable: oh, sorry, never seen that
<dmsuperman> jmichelsen, I can't ping my host OS, or access any shared folders, but I can use the internet
<Jakob_the_Liar> http://pastebin.com/m6bf9cf9f   i get that when i plug in and unplug my external hard drive
<Jakob_the_Liar> does anyone know what to do to get it mounted
<izinucs> mdmkolbe, another channel said it's a trap and I need a spoofer to make the system think I'm running a different system
<Erika> <--- looking for a chat on security issues, nix v. doze. Any advise?
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: check firewall on xp, turn it off on the guest
<Jatone_> Anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu over a network from a windows xp prof machine?
<d0s4gw> adam7, others: Thanks for your help. I had success with vsftp.
<FAJALOU> Jakob_the_Liar: sudo mount <path to disk>
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: run>services.msc>Firewall/
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: looks like sdb is the device
<Jakob_the_Liar> i dont know what the device is
<unavailable> jmichelsen:  your going to have to set up a non nat network connection in xp which in virtual box is impossible unless its been fixed since i had the prob, to be able to ping your host
<BaseBoy> hello all
<mdmkolbe> izinucs: you might be able to make it work with UserAgentSwitcher (FF plugin)
<BaseBoy> can some one help me with installing my sound card ?
<unavailable> dmsuperman:   your going to have to set up a non nat network connection in xp which in virtual box is impossible unless its been fixed since i had the prob, to be able to ping your host
<dmsuperman> jmichelsen, it's off, no good
<FAJALOU> Jakob_the_Liar: you then need to go into something like Partition editor and see what the path to the drive is.
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: how did you try to mount it?
<izinucs> mdmkolbe, I'll give it a shot
<jmichelsen_> unavailable: pinging, true but you should be able to access shares
<unavailable> jmichelsen:  sorry meant to send to dms
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: virtual box has some problems
<jmichelsen_> unavailable: oh
<jmichelsen_> unavailable: np
<Jakob_the_Liar> when i try mounting it minimax it says i need the file system
<FAJALOU> Sylphid: garry parker shows up in 'my trusted keys' in seahorse
<dmsuperman> jmichelsen, I'm using vbox
<unavailable> jmichelsen:  dmsuperman the network has nothing to do with the shares
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: pastebin `dmesg|tail`
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: without the quotes of course
<dmsuperman> unavailable, so is there just no way to do it? why can I do it with seemingly random installs of vbox and xp but seemingly random others can't
<unavailable> jmichelsen:  dmsuperman AFAIK ive used shares without the network configured
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: yea, but it has problems with networking but hmm there is a way that you share a location through vbox instead of the standard method
<RCP> Hey I just reinstalled Ubuntu and I get this err >> http://techtoknow.net/pastebin/view.php?id=54   can Someone help me?
<Blackula> I got this message when I tried to install it.
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  the share thing *should* work oob
<jmichelsen_> unavailable: yea there is a way thru vbox right
<Jakob_the_Liar> i dont know what the syntax would be , its just the hard drive from my other laptop running ubuntu
<dmsuperman> unavailable, jmichelsen that's what way I'm doing it is through vbox
<FAJALOU> Sylphid:  correction shows up in other keys
<Jakob_the_Liar> http://pastebin.com/m5979150f minimax
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, you should be able to safely delete the key... if it askes to expire it though i would suggest not doing that
<Blackula> this kernal requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected a i686 CPU.  unable to boot- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<Jatone_> Anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu over a network from a windows xp prof machine?
<Blackula> I have no idea what this means
<Gun_Smoke> crdlb, That worked like a charm.  Thanks again!!
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  lemmie see what google tells me
<Sylphid> FAJALOU, if its in other it can be safely ignored
<chieffancypants> ﻿Blackula: Are you trying to install ubuntu for the first time?
<PhQu> Blackula: did you install the correct version for your CPU?
<Blackula> yes
<Blackula> first time
<FAJALOU> Sylphid:  i just deleted it, i was confused as to why it was there...
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I've been looking and haven't found much yet :(
<chieffancypants> ﻿Blackula: Make sure you chose the x86 version
<Blackula> I'm trying to install it via parallels
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: it confirmed that the driver is ndiswrapper
<chieffancypants> ﻿Blackula: you'll have to download teh ISO again
<izinucs> mdmkolbe, I get further with it but no video yet.
<Blackula> what is the x86 version?
<PhQu> Blackula: use the x86 version instead
<RCP> Can somone help me?
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  #vbox
<RCP> Hey I just reinstalled Ubuntu and I get this err >> http://techtoknow.net/pastebin/view.php?id=54   can Someone help me?
<PhQu> Blackula: its the 32bit version, while x86-64 is 64bit
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, googling
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: hopefully someone else knows what this means, or if it's just the wrong dev node
<php6th> I've just setup a bridged interface, for virtualbox, and disconects after a certain amount of time, why is it happening?
<chieffancypants> ﻿Blackula: you tried to install a 64bit OS, but your CPU only supports 32bits
<alraune> RCP:paste your sources.list
<troxor> RCP: what does `sudo apt-get update` do?
<Jakob_the_Liar> what would i put for the file system if its just another ubuntu hard drive minimax
<Blackula> Intel Core 2 Duos don't support 64 bit?
<izinucs> RCP, try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then try installing synergy
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: -t ext3
<RCP> ksudo apt-get update I get the same thing..
<PhQu> Blackula: you are trying to use virtulization, right? it must only support 32bit
<Jakob_the_Liar> minimax,  [  517.304000] EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  no guarentees on getting support there though
<PhQu> Blackula: I find that 32bit is easier to use anyway, and it is only slightly slower than 64bit
<Blackula> Parallels supports both 32 nd 64.  Unless with Linux, it only supports 32.
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  they are usually slow to the punch
<Blackula> I know with Windows, it can allow you to install a 64 bit Vista
<Naisenu> Stupid easy one (I hope)... how can I stop FSpot from trying to import my photos when I insert my SDCard? It's really starting to get my goat.
<dmsuperman> unavailable, :(
<RCP> izinucs, Pm?
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: sorry man, didnt use vbox long cos it wasnt too great when i did
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: i use vmware, much stronger, more solid app
<php6th> I've just setup a bridged interface, for virtualbox, and disconects after a certain amount of time, why is it happening?
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, try adding -Dndiswrapper to your wpa_suppliment arguments
<dmsuperman> jmichelsen, i could never get vmware to run solid
<RCP> <alraune> RCP:paste your sources.list  where are thay at?
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: the added device is definitely sdb
<Blackula> I'll try downloading the other version.
<jmichelsen_> dmsuperman: really? i never had a problem with it
<dmsuperman> jmichelsen, occasionally stuff wouldn't work...couldn't get sound to work period
<Jakob_the_Liar> minimax,  i just switched out the hard drive for a different laptop hard drive and it mounted no problem
<alraune> RCP: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  have you read this?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: what? sorry i'm a complete noob. i appreciate the help btw
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman> unavailable, yeah it doesn't mention shared folders
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: okay, I'm not surprised. there were no partitions on that disk
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  but did you install what was said in the beginning few paragraphs
<RCP> alraune, >> http://pastebin.com/m7df471bb
<Jakob_the_Liar> yes there are minimax  there should be three / /home and swap
<Jatone_> Anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu over a network from a windows xp prof machine?
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, try sudo wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<FAJALOU> here's a trump:  spybot search and destroy (running through WINE) says that it has found a trojan,,, does anyone know anything about 'win32.Small.fb' and is it possibly residing on my Windows partition instead of ubuntu... and how can i possibly check?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, yeah that's just explaining installing the latest vbox from the site
<izinucs> RCP, can't help much beyond what I already gave you.. post questions here for all to learn from
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: ok thanks, trying
<unavailable> dmsuperman:   do you have virtualbox 1.6.4
<dmsuperman> unavailable, believe so...whichever is thel atest from the site is what i have
<minimax> Jakob_the_Liar: but it did work with another disk?
<unavailable> aah
<unavailable> well
<dmsuperman> unavailable, i just installed it then installed windows then came here to get help
<bullgard4> I'd like to be able to run  the command 'show ip route'.  "~$ show ip route; The program 'show' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nmh." If I run this command I obtain: "nmh is already the newest version." How to troubleshoot?
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/08/virtualbox-164-folders-does-not-work.html
<r2s> in rsync.. how can I specify folders to be included and exclude the rest ???
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  that may be exactly what youre looking for
<dmsuperman> unavailable, probably it, thanks a billion :D
<wols_> dmsuperman: the vbox manual does mention shared folders
<unavailable> yeppers
<dmsuperman> wols_, I know, but they don't work as expected
<RCP> alraune, Pm?
<unavailable> wols_ check the link
<wols_> dmsuperman: they did for me
<unavailable> http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/08/virtualbox-164-folders-does-not-work.html
<dmsuperman> wols_, but not me, hence my coming here for support
<dmsuperman> holy crap
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36725/
<unavailable> wols_ it came from this page http://planets.sun.com/SMB/group/SunBlogs/
<dmsuperman> why is it that my vm xp runs better/faster than my physical xp?
<minimax> bullgard4: I can't find the show executable either
<Sylphid> bullgard4, the command you are refering to is a cisco command... the linux equivalant is route -n
<unavailable> dmsuperman cause its microsoft, it dont like being bogged down by a real pc
<dmsuperman> unavailable, heh
<troxor> bullgard4: Sylphid: `sudo ip route` I've found to work better
<dmsuperman> unavailable, imagine so
<r2s> is it impossible? do I have to create a list of included and excluded directories??
<aga> 4g4
<m_newton> thanks all
<boggystudios> alraune: I've got the download started but it will take a little while. Thanks for all the help. :)
<bullgard4> minimax, Sylphid, troxor : Thank you for your help.
<troxor> bullgard4: no problemo
<dumbdum> My system is running really slowly how can i speed it up?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, that did it, thanks again!
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> glad to help
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, try sudo wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper+neta5agu -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Jatone_> anyone know how to do a network install of ubuntu from windows?
<prince_jammys> r2s: i wonder if you can --exclude="*" and then --include=blah  and have only the patterns you want
<dmsuperman> unavailable, woo hoo, seamless works now too!
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  lol
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  seamless is the shizzle
<r2s> prince_jammys:not working
<alraune> ﻿boggystudios: now how to copy it ?
<blizzardman1219> Sylphid: it says ndiswrapper+neta5agu is an unsupported driver
<dumbdum> My system is running really slowly how can i speed it up?
<prince_jammys> r2s: what happens? the included patterns aren't included?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, fo sho
<Areio> dumbdum:   Has it gotten slow all of a sudden, or over time?
<dumbdum> all of a sudden, like from sunday.
<dumbdum> It seems to take a looooong time to open anything.
<dmsuperman> unavailable, only 2 things could make seamless better: integrating it with gnome, so each window acts as their own window, and making it so when you drag a window you don't see flickers of windows desktop
<unavailable> heh
<Areio> have you installed anything, including updates, since it slowed down?
<Sylphid> blizzardman1219, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=156726&postcount=1
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  try this, minimize all windows in windows
<Areio> *just before it slowed down
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> your not gonna like it
<Blaqlight> anyone here use Blender 3D?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, why not? nothing's happened
<unavailable> really
<dmsuperman> unavailable, ah!
<dmsuperman> unavailable, i take that back :P
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  rofl
<dumbdum> Yes, theres always plenty of updates. I haven't installed anything myself.
<dmsuperman> unavailable, hahahaha
<unavailable> dmsuperman:  thats the only problem i have found
<Blaqlight> Im trying to figure out why when I choose windowed mode, its full screen and won't draw the borders :(
<dmsuperman> unavailable, that's so weird
<unavailable> i kno
<Sylphid> Jatone_, could you elaborate more on what you are trying to accomplish
<mactimes> Hi.  Could someone, please, inform if Ubuntu runs fine on those new Sony Vaio?  I'm about to buy a new notebook and wanted some advice.
<Areio> Dumbdum:  I must admit, I'm not an expert on how to solve a problem like this
<SitUbuntuSit> I probably sound like an idiot, but does anyone know anything about alpine? I have it checking gmail for me, but I'm not sure if it checks in intervals, or how to set that up, etc.; it checks and sends my google apps email fine, just curious about interval checking
<Sylphid> !hardware | Areio
<ubottu> Areio: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jatone_> trying to install ubuntu from the iso on my windows xp prof box to my laptop via the network
<Areio> What?
<boggystudios> alraune: No I have satelite internet service and it is very cloudy here today so my service drops in and out.
<Sylphid> Jatone_, without burning to a disk?
<Jatone_> correct
<Jatone_> i've been trying to use this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<pen> how do you install Oo 3 beta 2? should I uninstall Oo 2.4 first?
<Sylphid> Jatone_, http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<Sylphid> !who | Jatone_
<ubottu> Jatone_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dumbdum> How do I edit my Xorg.0.conf file as root? When I try to modify it I cant because i'm not privelaged?
<Areio> dumbdum:  this one I do know.  ^^
<Kmad> dumbdum: sudo gedit <path to file>
<Areio> open a terminal.
<Areio> Kmad >  Exactly.
<Jatone_> slyphid: k thats pretty much what the other guide says
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.0.conf
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me , i have an external laptop hard drive with ubuntu on it and when i plug it in usually it shows up in nautilus but now nothing happens and i dont know how to mount it manually
<unavailable> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IdleOne> bazhang: are you around?
<reportingsjr> does anyone know the name of the mod_cgi package in apt?
<alraune> ﻿Mr_Bad_News:man mount  (in Terminal)
<dumbdum> I need to edit Xorg.0.conf to change screen resolutions. Which entry do I change and to what?
<Sylphid> Jatone_, are you extracting the contents of the ISO to the tftp server root?
<Areio> dumbdum:  No idea.  Does anyone else know?
<Areio> [[brb for a few minutes]]
<IdleOne> who's bright idea was it to set " Auto accept dcc file transfer" as default?
<ChaosProtocol> Anyone know of a screensaver that will stream photos from flickr?
<cr4__> dumbdum, just read that relotutions there are some options well it depends of you resolution man
<Mr_Bad_News> wow alraune thanks that fixes everything
<dumbdum> Huh??
<Jatone_> slyphid, no, but both guides have other files i assumed took care of that part because they made no mention of moving the iso file anywhere
<toro12345> hey how come I cant be mixed?????
<dumbdum> I did sudo gedit /Xorg.0.conf and the window opened but there is nothing there?
<mixed12345> anyone knows why I get kicked out by using the nick "mixed"???
<chao1> hello. I have a hard drive that is in an external enclosure. I was wondering how do I list what special devices that are connected to my computer on USB. I tried lsusb but that does not tell me what I need to mount like . . .
<unavailable> dumbdum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<chao1> /dev/hda2
<Kmad> dumbdum: thats not the file path
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.0.conf
<chao1> or /dev/sdb3
<Kmad> &7
<Cheiron> Maybe you meant: . ? @ v
<Kmad> ^^
<pen> how do you install Oo 3 beta 2? should I uninstall Oo 2.4 first?
<rafa__> hey guys can some one help me with a flash problem. flash files dont load in firefox and it just shows up as a grey square
<Jatone_> slyphid, my main problem is it says its not finding a pxe boot file when i boot up the laptop, I also get a weird error when i start up tftpd32 that i'm not sure for to fix
<dumbdum>  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.0.conf and nothing there.
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: don't you just want xorg.conf? gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oldmanstan> rafa__: is flash installed?
<Mr_Bad_News> http://pastebin.com/m67480499
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone?
<rafa__> oldmanstan: yes, and reinstalled 3 times
<Mr_Bad_News> the hard drive is a laptop hard drive with ubuntu installed on it
<dumbdum> Thats what I did but its blank?
<unavailable> dumbdum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<dumbdum> Thanks I'll try there.
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: X11 with a capital x
<chieffancypants> jowilki!
<Jowilki> HI
<dumbdum> Yes I did capitalize "X"
<unavailable> dumbdum compare these >>  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.0.conf               verses         gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<izinucs> Mr_Bad_News, almost looks like a bad drive.  but I'm guessing
<kipass> Óж®ÖÐÎĵÄÂð
<unavailable> dumbdum then take the 0 out
<unavailable> and see the link
<unavailable> dumbdum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<prince_jammys> yeah, he mentioned the 0 in his question.
<prince_jammys> but i'm sure you just want xorg.conf
<SitUbuntuSit> wow, that's his screenname... for a minute thought you were calling him dumb.
<chao1> :'( I need to mount a partition on an external enclosure. I don't know what to type for the /dev/sdXX. Is there a command that will list what devices are connected?
<Kmad> Hello
<unavailable> rofl
<mixed12345> can everybody burn CD's using amarok on hardy heron?
<prince_jammys> 'sudo gedit': no good. gksudo gedit
<rafa__> anyone? flash files show up as a grey square in firefox.
<SitUbuntuSit> prince_jammys, is there a difference between gksu and gksudo?
<prince_jammys> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sylphid> Jatone_, whats the tftp server error?
<unavailable> SitUbuntuSit:  the way its spelled?
<pen> how do you install Oo 3 beta 2? should I uninstall Oo 2.4 first?
<chieffancypants> pen: you can probably have both, but you may need to compile ooo3 from scratch
<unavailable> pen are you talking about openoffice  or is there a program called Oo
<pen> unavailable, openoffice
<pen> chieffancypants, I dl the debs from their site
<unavailable> ok
<Jatone_> sylphid, i'll get it to repeat so i can copy paste 1sec, do you have an aim account?
<droopsta915> i figured out the problem for the packet tracer from cisco web site. if anyone needs to know how i did it. here it is.First you must download Packet Tracer v5,0 in the package for generic Linux from CISCO, PacketTracer5_generic.tar.gz
<droopsta915> then
<droopsta915> $ tar xfzv PacketTracer5_generic.tar.gz
<droopsta915> $ cd PacketTracer5
<droopsta915> $ sudo ./install
<FloodBot1> droopsta915: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<droopsta915> that it's all
<SitUbuntuSit> unavailable, perhaps... just looked it up. gksu allows you to graphical su, as in sudo as another user.
<chieffancypants> pen: oh, didn't know they had debs available...they may be able to live happily side by side..if you need both
<Sylphid> Jatone_, no sorry
<RoshanK> droopsta915: use pastebin next time
<Sylphid> !paste | Jatone_
<ubottu> Jatone_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<droopsta915> whats pastebin?
<pen> chieffancypants, but I'm not sure if I should install all the debs or just a few
<chieffancypants> !paste | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pen> chieffancypants, there is no instructions on installation requirements or anything like that
<RequinB4> pen: go to the website, there are deb binaries out, no, you don't have to uninstall OOo 2.4. just be sure to run the correct binary,
<SitUbuntuSit> is there a way to ban people on here... all of the sudden im getting lots of pm spam?
<pen> RequinB4, then which ones are the ones I need?
<SitUbuntuSit> or block rather
<pen> I dl the debs
<chieffancypants> ﻿SitUbuntuSit: woah, me too
<RoshanK> i jsut got one too from some dude names gary andrews or something
<droopsta915> thanx, helpfull to know.
<pen> RequinB4, they provide debs on their site now
<SitUbuntuSit> chieffancypants, and in months of using irc, ive never once had one spam
<RequinB4> pen: hold on
<chieffancypants> ﻿SitUbuntuSit: especially on freenode
<RequinB4> pen: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/08/test-drive-openoffice-3-beta-in-ubuntu/
<pen> RequinB4, the size of the archive is about 1xx mb
<cached> i'm trying to start firefox after closing it... but it's not doing anything aside from taking up memory (0,0% cpu, nothing showing up in terminal)
<Jatone_> sylphid, the error was can't bind the bootp port, it has mysteriously vanished for some reason atm (i recently reset mynetwork connections to defualt, i think that may have done it)
<pen> RequinB4, look carefully, it's for beta, but now Oo has released beta2
<Jordan_U_> cached: Try starting it in safe mode
<unavailable> cached:  try  killall firefox-bin
<pen> RequinB4, is it safe to follow that guide?
<unavailable> cached:  then try starting it again
<RequinB4> pen: its the same thing, you'll just have a different filename
<RequinB4> pen: I used that guide
<pen> RequinB4, hm, so maybe I should install all the debs
<geev8> hi to everybody even me
<ChaosProtocol> I'm trying to find a screensaver that works like Slickr (streaming images from Flickr) anyone have any ideas?  I don't want to download pictures, just stream them and then never see the same one again
<unavailable> cached you may have to repeat killall firefox-bin a couple of times till it comes back with no processes killed
<RequinB4> pen: you just need the one that is for your architecture
<cached> okay now this is a problem. the terminal isn't responding
<RequinB4> are you i386
<RoshanK> for an irc client what would anyone recommend for ubuntu as well as windows?
<RoshanK> i've heard xchat is good
<droopsta915> what do i do after i hit paste.  just post it in here?
<chieffancypants> RoshanK: xchat and mirc
<ChaosProtocol> I'm using xchat right now, easy and simple
<unavailable> roshank xchat and chatzilla
<Sylphid> Jatone_, more than likely that did correct the problem however if the laptop is giving an error that it cant find the boot file then step 7 got messed up on the instructions you linked
<Jordan_U_> cached: Can't even ctrl+c out?
<RoshanK> thank you
<cached> Jordan_U_: that's right
<RequinB4> pen: just follow the guide, it's pretty self explanatory
<unavailable> cached the allmighty power button will do your bidding?
<SkinnYPup> Anyone used xming to run x11&linux apps on win machine over lan?
<Jordan_U_> cached: What was the last command you ran?
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pen> RequinB4, ok
<dmsuperman> If I use SSH is there a way to use mplayer to play the music over the tunnel? or will it play on the local machine?
<cached> Jordan_U_: i installed the user agent switcher extension to firefox and closed the browser so i can open it again
<Sylphid> Jatone_, specifically the bootfile field mentioned in the 5th bullet of step 7
<unavailable> cached:  jordan means in terminal what was the last command before it locked up
<BrendanWelsh> I know I will probably receive some guff for this, but from my experiences in the last few days, Ubuntu 8.04 isn't very... stable
<chieffancypants> !hardware > jowilki
<ubottu> jowilki, please see my private message
<troxor> dmsuperman: ssh doesn't forward audio
<pen> BrendanWelsh, how so?
<SitUbuntuSit> ok, when i get spam from BeanBagToeTag, I think it might be time to get off here for the night. crazy spam.
<cached> unavailable: firefox
<dmsuperman> BrendanWelsh, I agree, I moved to gutsy after a little while of messing with hardy
<SkinnYPup> dmsuperman: It will play on the machine that the ssh session connected to
<pen> SitUbuntuSit, same here
<dmsuperman> SkinnYPup, alright
<RequinB4> !mpd | dmsuperman
<Needlework> thought you said you never got spam before
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<pen> SitUbuntuSit, lol
<BrendanWelsh> pen: I've had nothing but problems with applications crashing, crashing, crashing
<dmsuperman> troxor, thanks :)
<SitUbuntuSit> apparently bras are not  just for women
<RequinB4> dmsuperman: mpd
<dmsuperman> RequinB4, what is it?
<pen> BrendanWelsh, like?
<RequinB4> will pipe audio output across a network
<BrendanWelsh> pen: Whether it be Pidgin, Terminal (running Irssi), Amarok, Firefox, etc.
<RequinB4> music player daemon, google it
<unavailable> cached:  open a new terminal and killall firefox-bin
<SitUbuntuSit> is there a way to turn pms off?
<pen> SitUbuntuSit, they should msg ppl in ubuntu-offtopic
<SitUbuntuSit> right pen
<dmsuperman> RequinB4, sweeet, does it have a windows client?
<dmsuperman> RequinB4, or, even better, a web-based flash client
<pen> BrendanWelsh, what kind of crash? freeze? compiz?
<dmsuperman> RequinB4, orj ust web-based, whatever
<chieffancypants> ﻿SitUbuntuSit: actually, I got a delightful young man determined to explain to me why twisters (of the weather variety) turn him on...rather useful
<BrendanWelsh> pen: It fades to grey and I have to kill it and restart it.
<pen> BrendanWelsh, so it's compiz probably
<RequinB4> dmsuperman: If it does, i wouldn't know xD but mpd is like, the backend of backends, i'm sure its possible
<pen> BrendanWelsh, try turn off compiz fusion
<unavailable> anyone find an im that will pc to pc over yahoo protocol?  no gyach spinoff either, tried both dont work
<SitUbuntuSit> lol @ chieffancypants
<BrendanWelsh> pen: but it's so cool looking! ;) I will
<RoshanK> chatzilla is an extension in firefox only?
<dmsuperman> RequinB4, awesome, thanks :D worst case I'll write my own :)
<dumbdum> Hi "unavailable", i typed the syntax "exactly" as instructed and the file is blank.
<pen> BrendanWelsh, btw, if you like compiz fusion you should update it, but turn if off now just for test
<xocite> RoshanK: yes
<geev8> is there any one knows the right wed developing tool like dreamwaver which run in ubuntu ?
<BrendanWelsh> pen: I've had nothing but problems with other things too, but that's my own fault for not being knowledgable.
<php6th> Help !!   when i try to use ssh to connect my remote server i get this error, Permission denied (publickey,password). 			 		
<Areio> geev8:  Dreamweaver 8 runs perfectly in Ubuntu under Wine
<unavailable> dumbdum did you look here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: what did you type? you can also do 'gksudo gedit' and then browse to and open the file from within the editor
<nate__> Anyone know how to send a command to a virtual machine in virtual box from the command.  say i had xp in a vm and wanted to start a program inside of it from a terminal in the host system, is this possible?
<Areio> geev8:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3482
<BrendanWelsh> pen: for example, I can't get my virtualbox to run because it says I am missing required packages, but those packages won't download in synapsis package manager
<dumbdum> Yes and I have nothing that looks like that.
<Sylphid> geev8, also check out nvu
<pen> BrendanWelsh, won't dl?
<Areio> Sylphid:  geev8:  Agreed.
<php6th> Help !!   when i try to use ssh to connect my remote server i get this error, Permission denied (publickey,password).
<pen> BrendanWelsh, have you tried using terminal?
<xocite> nvu is crap
<BrendanWelsh> pen: indeed i have
<nate__> Brendan, just go to virtualbox.org and download from there
<pen> BrendanWelsh, does it work?
<harisund> nate__: I don't think that's Ubuntu specific, but in any case, I am not really sure you can do that. That's like running a command on a remote machine, so you could use something like SSH or Remote Desktop to login first, and then execute your command
<BrendanWelsh> pen: i don't even know if its required or just a user error
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: what happens when you type this:  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geev8> ok thank you guys
<chao1> ﻿hello everyone. I need to know how to list all available special devices whether mounted or not. I have a hdd in an enclosure and need to mount a partition. It is connected via usb. I have tried lsusb and mount -o ro /dev/sdb2. any help will be great=-O
<alraune> ﻿xocite: nvu is crap :  yup
<Areio> Nvu is an excellent tool, although does not offer as many advanced features as Dreamweaver does.
<BrendanWelsh> i honestly feel like i did everything wrong when installing ubuntu
<pen> BrendanWelsh, maybe you can try what nate__ suggest, just go to their site and install the debs
<BrendanWelsh> i don't really know what i'm doing exactly
<nate__> thanks harisund
<BrendanWelsh> like, i am able to navigate and use terminal decently
<xocite> chao1: check dmesg when you plug it in
<alraune> ﻿ chao1:fdsik -l
<BrendanWelsh> but i feel like there is so much i am missing
<Areio> Although, I believe that the Nvu project has been discontinued, and the program was adopted under another name:  "Kompozer"
<unavailable> brendanwelsh which "packages"
<pen> BrendanWelsh, every one got this feeling at the first time, because they are not used to full control
<harisund> php6th: Is the SSH server you are trying to connect to your machine too? Or is that machine not under your control?
<Areio> Nvu still exists, but is not supported
<unavailable> brendanwelsh is it something about a kernel module?
<BrendanWelsh> it is indeed
<chao1> it doesn't do anything ???
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  ok
<pen> Areio, use amaya or Kompozer
<BrendanWelsh> linux kernel general or something of that sort
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  go to synaptic
<RoshanK> fucking spammers
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  find virtualbox
<php6th> harisund: the SSH server is remote, not in my pc
<nate__> php6th, are you sure ssh server is running on the remote machine?
<BrendanWelsh> ok
<dumbdum> It says r- rw-r-r-1 root root 1407 2008 08 12 1334 /etc x11/xorg.conf
<chao1> should i sudo
<php6th> nate__:  of coursed, i can connect from windows xp
<BrendanWelsh> unavailable: got it
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  highlight it
<RoshanK> anybody else receiving spam over irc?
<harisund> php6th: How do you connect from Windows XP? Through SSH?
<Needlework> yes
<SitUbuntuSit> yes
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  go to package > configure
<RoshanK> i got spam for a casket.....
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: ok now: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<php6th> harisund: yes ssh
<BrendanWelsh> una: ok
<php6th> harisund: yes ssh using putty
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  go until you see "should i compile kernel modules now?
<chieffancypants> RoshanK: Yes.  But so far quite useful...I've been shopping for discount caskets and then BOOM..there they were
<dumbdum> YES! it is open and has stuff there!
<harisund> php6th: All right try one thing. Just temporarily, backup your ~/.ssh folder (something like mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_backup or something) and try connecting again?
<prince_jammys> signs
<prince_jammys> s/n/h/
<BrendanWelsh> unavailiable: in the bottom left corner it says starting package configuration tool... but it never starts
<nate__> php6th, what is the command you are using specifically of course omitting ip addresses, etc.  i use ssh all the time, i may be able to help
<unavailable> ose or xVM?
<RoshanK> chieffancypants: i guess u should start checking out those v!@grA messages then
<RoshanK> lol
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:   ose or xVM?
<prince_jammys> dumbdum: make a backup copy in case you need to undo your changes to it
<php6th> nate__: ssh usernam239@mydomain.com
<RoshanK> OMFG a bra spam for male bras
<BrendanWelsh> ose
<Sylphid> Areio, dunno if you have seen this or not http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<unavailable> BrendanWelsh:  ditch ose and go with xVM
<BrendanWelsh> how would I go about doing that? ;)
<dumbdum> Ok made a backup!
<chieffancypants> RoshanK: I told you...it's like they're reading your mind.  I was just thinking about how awesome it would be if there were a device to contain my bosoms
<pen> RoshanK, :3
<BrendanWelsh> unavailable: can we bring this to a query? less crowded and easier to follow
<RoshanK> i sent them all a reply saying fuck off
<bazhang> IdleOne, hi :)
<RoshanK> and now one guy says fuck you ashole
<chieffancypants> RoshanK:  Good thinking, I'm sure that'll work
<Areio> Sylphid:  I've never heard of some of those
<Areio> Just Kompozer and Nvu
<bazhang> RoshanK, stop cursing
<RoshanK> bazhang: sorry
<chao1> =-O:-( I ran sudo fdisk -l and it listed only the hdd that is connected via IDE cable. I then tried lsusb and this is what it displayed http://paste.ubuntu.com/36733/
<dumbdum> Which entries should i change?
<bazhang> chieffancypants, take chat elsewhere please
<pen> Sylphid, try Kompozer and Nvu, they are better
<harisund> php6th: Any luck?
<Areio> Damn this spam... I just got a male bra message.
<chao1> how do I use this to detect the /dev/sdxx path that I need to type in?
<RoshanK> Areio: i know thats what im pissed about
<php6th> harisund: nope
<nate__> php6th when you type that and hit enter, you then immediately get the public key/password error without anything else in between?
<blizzardman1219> i think that i've properly configured my wpa_supplicant (when i -dd it, it gives out a ton of information, none of which seem to be errors) but it's still not connecting to my network. does anyone know how to help?
<bazhang> RoshanK, Areio please report that in #freenode
<php6th> nate__: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<harisund> What's the exact error message you are getting? (Message me if it's too long) .. perhaps nate__ can help with that too. I just want to have a look
<php6th> nate__: ??  harisund ??
<php6th> harisund: same error
<nate__> php6th, did you previously exchange keys between the computer you are trying to run the ssh client from and the server?
<php6th> nate__: no, how to do that?
<alraune> ﻿ pen:nvu isn't supported by ubuntu
<bazhang> !info nvu
<ubottu> nvu (source: kompozer): Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<php6th> nate__: with putty i never exchanged anything
<pen> alraune, I mean amaya and kompozer
<pen> alraune, :3
<nate__> php6th, the ssh server, I assume is running linux, correct?
<php6th> nate__: yes linux
<harisund> nate__: If his private and public keys don't match, will the server still end up asking for password, or just deny access all together?
<alraune> ﻿ pen:kompozer is nice
<pen> alraune, yea, I like it better than frontpage :P
<nate__> harisund, it depends how the server is set up really.  you can have it either way.  if he had physical access, i would suggest deleting the .authorized_keys file in his home directory on it
<harisund> Or I guess he can login through Putty on Windows and delete the file I guess
<php6th> nate__: i deleted already , doesnt help
<hosk> is there a way to view the packages recommended with a certain other package?
<nate__> php6th, is there another user account on the server you can attempt to connect to.  like root maybe?
<RoshanK> kk they said they took care of the spammer problem for now
<php6th> nate__: nope its shared hosting
<prince_jammys> hosk: apt-cache show <package name>   tells you that, and more
<harisund> php6th: Have you been able to connect to it through SSH before from this current Ubuntu machine, or is the first time and you have never tried it on Ubuntu before?
<hosk> prince_jammys, thanks!!
<php6th> harisund: first time ever on ubuntu, altho i connected thousands of times before using putty on windows
<unavailable> rofl (notices)   So let me know if ur da man i need 4 da job.
<nate__> php6th, just to see if it is the computer on your end, could you su to another account on your computer and see if you can log into the server from it?
<IdleOne> heya bazhang
<php6th> nate__: doesnt work
<IdleOne> bazhang: should my new partition be primary?
<geev8> Sylphid: which way is better to install nvu from synaptic package manager or through terminal
<unavailable> sylphid i would guess that both work the same
<bazhang> IdleOne, is this from a fresh install or wanting to move existing to have separate home partition
<unavailable> geev8 i would guess that both work the same
<unavailable> sylphid srry man
<IdleOne> bazhang: moving existing
<unavailable> sylphid geev8 its gettin late
<bazhang> IdleOne, you seen the psychocats link for that yet?
<alexman> anyone have any knowledge of how to start your own Private WoW server?
<IdleOne> bazhang: actualy following fullcircle.org howto
<geev8> unavailable: ok
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome IdleOne see if this makes sense
<nate__> php6th, that's a weird problem.  to make a key on your end type $ ssh-keygen -t rsa
<nate__> php6th, i can't imagine how but possibly that could make a difference
<harisund> nate__: php6th: Even if it doesn't, if you get a different error message that's a start
<aedwards06> hey all i have a small problem i would like to get some help with
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah I looked at that but it seems that the new partiton should have been formated when I split the one partition but it did'nt so now I am a little confused
<aedwards06> it has to do with my hard drive
<alexman> anyone have any knowledge of how to start your own World Of Warcraft server?
<geev8> unavailable: here in my ubuntu 8 i see three listed packages if i decided to install using synaptic package manager do i need to install all or just some
<Digital7> Can anyone recommend a freenode channel to ask a Satellite question?
<chieffancypants> ﻿alexman: Yes...though not necessarily through ubuntu
<php6th> nate__: doesnt work
<unavailable> geev8 if it autofilled they are programs that it depends on
<aedwards06> can anyone help me figure out why my hard drive wont let me add folders or add stuff to it?
<Digital7> If anyone here has knowledge of satellites, please let me know
<unavailable> geev8 you will probably notice that if u use sudo apt-get install it will also show the same three
<nate__> php6th, sorry, dude, that's not an error I have ever encountered.  i admit i'm stumped.  i'll give it some more thought though
<unavailable> bazhang:  interesting i do say
<aedwards06> can anyone help me figure out why my hard drive wont let me add folders or add stuff to it?
<Cocoabean> aedwards06: permissions issue
<aedwards06> yea when i installed ubuntu i put one of my 40GB hard drives for media only
<aedwards06> now it wont let me do nothing with it
<windowshasyou> anyone know how to fix this error? Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26.2-custom
<windowshasyou> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img
<Cocoabean> aedwards06: you can use the 'chown' command wiht sudo to give a certain user ownership of the drive
<xocite> windowshasyou: what's the output of ls -l /lib/modules/
<aedwards06> im gunna need to be hand walked thru it...its been a while since ive been on a linux system....
<windowshasyou> ls -l /lib/modules/
<windowshasyou> total 4
<windowshasyou> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2008-08-10 20:42 2.6.24-19-generic
<pawan> hi
<Cocoabean> aedwards06: you know how to mount the drive correct?
<pawan> how to open rar files
<aedwards06> it shows up as mounted
<pawan> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xocite> windowshasyou: where's the rest of the output?
<aedwards06> like theres a link for it on my desktop
<windowshasyou> xocite: thats all its listing
<Cocoabean> aedwards06: see PM
<aedwards06> PM??
<Cocoabean> private message
<Cocoabean> so i dont have to fight the mainroom clutter
<xocite> windowshasyou: i only saw 1 kernel
<windowshasyou> xocite: I know, thats the problem
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  how many are in your grub?
<sleepster> what's a great web authoring tool for linux?
<lekremyelsew> hey everybody, i just got a new mouse and i was wondering how to change the function of one of the buttons on the side.
<windowshasyou> it keeps telling me to run dpkg --configure -a, when I do, it goes back to that
<windowshasyou> unavailable: 1
<unavailable> and 20-custom is in your grub?
<unavailable> but you have 19-generic installed?
<windowshasyou> unavailable: its not in there anymore. I compiled the custom one, it gave me some kernel panics during boot, I booted with the 19, then removed the custom one
<windowshasyou> restarted and now whenever I update, i get that error
<alraune> ﻿ sleepster: creating html ?
<unavailable> i remember doing something like that
<sleepster> alraune:
<sleepster> alraune: yup
<alraune> ﻿ sleepster: kompozer
<prince_jammys> sleepster: kompozer, quanta, vim :)
<unavailable> cant remember how i got the residual out though
<Rat409> sleepster: scribus bluefish
<sleepster> I was hoping something as powerful as dreamweaver or frontpage
<windowshasyou> unavailable: I'm a little afraid I'm going to have to reinstall, but thought I would ask and see if anyone knew how to fix it. A search of the ubuntu forums didn't provide any answer that works
<Rat409> probly quanta is closest
<rand0m> how do I install a .tar.gz file that only has source in it ?
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  i did the same thing and didnt have to wipe
<lekremyelsew> anyone?
<prince_jammys> rand0m: there's usually a README in there
<sleepster> okay thanks all
<windowshasyou> unavailable: how did you fix it
<rand0m> prince_jammys, the one in this one doesn't make much sense
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  im trying to remember
<Rat409> rand0m: theres usually an "INSTALL" file also
<prince_jammys> rand0m: usally './configure' , then 'make', and then 'sudo make install' (i'd check wherever you got it from for special directions)
<rand0m> there's no easier way than that?
<windowshasyou> unavailable: take your time, I've got all night
<rand0m> i thought by now linux had found a way to make this type of procses eaiser
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  go to /var/lib/initramfs-tools and delete the custom
<Digital7> seeking someone knowledgable of satellites, pst
<unavailable> then  dpkg --configure -a
<prince_jammys> rand0m: yes, not compiling and installing from repository ;)
<Rat409> rand0m: 3 cmds whats hard?
<rand0m> this one is saying stuff like, first, make sure you have this, and this and that, etc, then open terminal and type like 20 lines
<rand0m> all im trying to do is install a simple guitar tuner
<Rat409> rand0m: configure will show anything missing
<cypha> can i force an aspect ratio of 1137.7778 x 900 ?
<windowshasyou> unavailable: right on. thanks sudo dpkg --configure -a is processing a new initrd now
<rand0m> i wouldn't know what to look for
<rand0m> im over it
<prince_jammys> !info gtkguitune | rand0m
<rand0m> this is way complicated for simply installing a guitar tuner
<ubottu> rand0m: gtkguitune (source: gtkguitune): Guitar and other instruments tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-7ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 55 kB, installed size 220 kB
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  lemmie guess, you compiled a custom kernel, only to find out it fudged up your ubuntu install??
<prince_jammys> rand0m: you could try if that suits you. sudo apt-get install gtkguitune  is the only command.
<rand0m> sweet, that's precisely the simplicity i was looking for
<rand0m> thank you
<pawan> hi
<Flynsarmy> Why is 43megs of my swap memory being used if i have 70% of my RAM free?
<pawan> how to open rar files
<alraune> ﻿ cypha:resolution ?
<windowshasyou> unavailable: it didn't fudge anything up except for that initram issue. I didn't even notice till I went to update kde and it wasn't installing the packages
<Flynsarmy> pawalls, install rar and unrar
<ingeni0us> i am instaling ubuntu on an old presario 8772, it seems to not support large hard drives, the over 8GB size issue...  is there a way i can fix this?  i can't seem to find updated BIOS anywhere
<geev8> unavailable: ok
<Flynsarmy> pawalls, then from terminal: unrar <file> or right click - extract from GUI
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  i did just that (what i above noted) and it was bare ubuntu, everything i had installed was gone
<cypha> alraune: i'm using twinview, but i have a widescreen monitor and a regular sized one
<cypha> the main monitor is the normal sized one at 1280x800
<unavailable> windowshasyou:  until i booted back to my old kernel
<cypha> the widescreen is 1440x900
<unavailable> geev8:  ok?  howd it go?
<geev8> unavailable: sorry what do you mean if it autofilled cos i used seach to find the package in synaptic package manager
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: if I understand the use of swap correctly. files are placed there for faster access
<cypha> at the bottom of my main screen, there is extra space (that is not visible) under the taskbar
<prince_jammys> rand0m: there's another one called 'lingot'. you can install it the same way as above.
<windowshasyou> unavailable: ouch
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, isn't swap done on the hard drive rather than RAM? wouldn't that be slower?
<unavailable> geev8:  what are you looking to install?
<rand0m> prince_jammys, awesome, thanks again mate
<rand0m> cheers
<geev8> unavailable: on my side network was down now am back
<unavailable> geev8 i mean when you mark for installation it will seek out dependancies and auto install them
<leo_rockw> greetings ubunteros
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: well to a certain extent yeah it might be a little slower then putting them on ram but if everything gets sent to ram for faster access you would soon run out of ram
<ingeni0us> is it possible to install unbuntu on a large hdd (80gb) when the computer was only made for under 10gb drives?
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  you mean a bios limitation on hd size?
<ingeni0us> i'm not sure whats causing the problem actually
<geev8> unavailable: ok now am going to install it for anything i will let you know
<alraune> ﻿ cypha:well, u can use xorg.conf to force that resultion, but I have no Idea what affect this has to 2 different outputs
<cypha> hmm
<alraune> ﻿ingeni0us:what a pc ? dos the bios detect the 80GB via autodetect ?
<ingeni0us> yeah it installed ubuntu fine, detected the 80gb
<ingeni0us> the real problem is i'm getting GRUB error 18
<unavailable> ingeni0us: i guess that answers the question then??
<Flynsarmy> Is there much of a disadvantage to using a 64-bit ubuntu now that flash player works in FF64-bit?
<ingeni0us> i guess it was able to write
<alraune> ﻿ingeni0us:what a pc ? so u have a grub error, reinstall it!
<alraune> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ingeni0us> sorry i should have started with the grub error
<ingeni0us> i tried twice
<unavailable> Flynsarmy:  unless you have 4 gig or more, using 64 bit is a disadvantage in itself
<ingeni0us> same error
<Blackula> well, it looks like everything is working well now
<Blackula> install, successful :D
<Flynsarmy> unavailable, Yea, i have 4gigs which is why i was wondering. I rarely use even 1.5 though so i was just wondering if it was worth it
<Jatone_> sylphir, you still around?
<Blackula> now I have no clue how to use this particular OS.  Where is a good place where I can find an Ubuntu tutorial?
<unavailable> Flynsarmy:  nope not at all in my opinion
<IdleOne> Blackula:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<bobertdos> ﻿Blackula: http://help.ubuntu.com
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  This can be circumvented by creating a boot partition at the beginning of the disk that is completely within the first 1023 cylinders of the harddrive. This partition will contain the kernel.
<BrendanWelsh> back...
<IdleOne> Blackula: and you are in the live wiki always being edited as we speak wiki a.k.a #ubuntu :)
<Blackula> the live wiki?
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  In more practical terms this means the BIOS is unable to start executing the kernel because the kernel is not located within the block it can access at boot up time.
<IdleOne> Blackula: nm was a joke
<Blackula> that one went over my head :)
<Blackula> oh
<Blackula> nevermind, I think I got it
<ingeni0us> ah thx
<pawan> any good audio output plugin for audacious
<IdleOne> Blackula: any questions just ask and someone will try to help you . and poke around the OS see what it has to offer. try things. remember to have fun :)
<BrendanWelsh> How when parititoning would I make a seperate home partition?
<Mirconium> Excuse me, can someone recommend a good C++ channel for a newb?
<IdleOne> #c++
<Blackula> is Ubuntu pretty straightfoward to use?
<Blackula> I'm coming from a Mac OSX and Windows background.
<Rat409> Blackula: this is unofficial but has some good info  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<raheem> Blackula: why don't u just try it & see for urself
<Jordan_U> How can I check the color depth that X is using?
<Blackula> I just want to make sure that I don't mess anything up or accidentally delete something
<Blackula> ha ha
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7051
<leo_rockw> Blackula: you really can't mess up unless you acquire super user powers
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  they fixed it
<Blackula> cool
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  you can too
<IdleOne> Blackula: fresh install if you do mess up that bad you can always re-install :)
<ingeni0us> thx
<raheem> it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i guess
<raheem> exit
<Blackula> true
<rand0m> i suppose not all packages that show in update manager are imperative, right?
<leo_rockw> Blackula: IdleOne is right, installation doesn't take that long (the upgrades kinda do, tho)
<IdleOne> bazhang: I think I am on the right track I see files I recognize being moved over hehe :)
<Blackula> well, I'm going to step away from this computer and go to my other computer that I installed Ubuntu on.  Gonna get familar with it.
<unavailable> ingeni0us:  lol @ WARNING: This option should only be used by people who know what they are doing."? Of coure, if knew what I was doing, I wouldn't be stuck
<IdleOne> rand0m: that is right. the imperitive ones were all installed default
<IdleOne> rand0m: oh oh wait.
<aedwards06> hey cocoabean
<Cocoabean> hey
<aedwards06> PM me please
<feihung1> #surabaya
<Cocoabean> i am
<alexman> anyone here use mysql?
<IdleOne> rand0m: I misread you. update manager shows you new versions of packages that are usualy there because the have security updates or functionality updates. no reason why you should not update those packages unless you absolutely need the current installed version of a package
<gaelfx> how can I get Ubuntu to automatically open torrents with utorrent?
<unavailable> Well, all I think its time for a smoke and bed.
<IdleOne> gaelfx: right click a file type click properties and set the default app iirc
<pawan> how to install winamp through wine
<rand0m> IdleOne, it's just that it's only been maybe a week since my last update on this comp.. perhaps two weeks - and there's 198mb of updates to install
<gaelfx> IdleOne: I can't find utorrent in the list
<pawan> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> IdleOne, nice :)
<IdleOne> rand0m: probably a kernel update or somesuch
<rand0m> pawan, why do you want to install winamp while using linux ?  amarok or banshee will do you better than winamp
<leo_rockw> pawan: unless you really really really need winamp, it is usually a better idea to use native apps
<bazhang> gaelfx, you need wine for that, and not really worth the hassle. why not try transmission, ktorrent or the like?
<nate__> pawan download the winamp setup file, then double click on it in nautilus.  if you have wine installed, it will know what to do.
<nate__> pawan, that being said, i recommend amarok and audacious as notable substitutes that are both better in many ways
<bazhang> pawan, see #winehq and appdb
<rrradio> can someone tell my why my Sound Preferences>Sounds tab is totally greyed out??
<IdleOne> bazhang: utorrent is windows only?
<bazhang> !appdb | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> IdleOne, think so yes
<gaelfx> bazhang: utorrent uses way fewer resources than either of those, and besides, Transmission has never worked for me
<IdleOne> ahh that explains why he does not see it in the list
<bazhang> yup :)
<gaelfx> I have utorrent installed and working fine, the only thing I want to change is the default torrent program
<IdleOne> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<nate__> pawan, one more thing, the interface for winamp doesn't work well in wine
<bazhang> gaelfx, best to ask about wine stuff in #winehq
<qah> Hello
<leo_rockw> pawan: xmms used to be (maybe still is) a lot like winamp, but i haven't used it in years...
<prince_jammys> pawan: try 'audacious' from the repos
<gaelfx> ok
<nate__> gaelfx, rtorrent uses less resources than utorrent.  maybe it is worth a shot.  also can be controlled via ssh
<bazhang> leo_rockw, now is audacious; xmms is kaput.
<qah> Can I make a script that will allow me to detect when a cd is in a computer drive?
<leo_rockw> bazhang: I didn't know they had changed the name too. Thanks
<debian_akroyd> !psp
<alraune> ﻿nate__: gaelfx,: I found opera doing torrents well
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<nate__> alraune, that wouold work too
<lunch> where's tacplus, it's not in the repository? why did they take it off?
<gaelfx> nate__: does it have the same functionality as utorrent?
<qah> Can I make a script that will allow me to detect when a cd is in a computer drive?
<Tatsh> what's the package that has ifconfig and route among other things in it?
<Tatsh> file /dev/hdc
<IdleOne> qah: ubuntu should do that default
<sinsun> Here's a problem to access soundcard: 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Tatsh> and read the output and do things
<nate__> gaelfx, what functionality specifically?  you can select and deselect individual files in a torrent, you can have it watch a directory and automatically download torrent files as they are put in there.
<charles_> gaelfx: if similarity to uTorrent is the main deciding factor, you'd probably be happy with Deluge
<qah> IdleOne: It does but I want to make a script that will show a message saying that a cd is in the drive.
<gaelfx> sinsun: I have and nVidia HDA chip as well, it works, but sometimes not very well
<charles_> gaelfx: I'm partial to Transmission too... :)
<Tatsh> i had an nvidia hda working fine
<Tatsh> you need that alsa.conf fix
<IdleOne> qah: I have no idea how to do that sorry
<sinsun> gaelfx: the proc tells it works but I cannot hear any sound, even playing cd
<qah> oh
<gaelfx> nate__: ok, I'll look into it, but as I said, I like utorrent because it is very resource light, even with wine
<gaelfx> sinsun: what does it say in System->Preferences->Sound ?
<leo_rockw> gaelfx: if you are looking for resource light you can go to console apps, maybe rtorrent?
<gaelfx> charles_: transmission never downloads anything, it always only says the tracker is not responding
<gaelfx> leo_rockw: yeah, it's been suggested already, thanks
<unop> qah, you could use ivman and notify-send
<prince_jammys> !info inetutils-tools | Tatsh
<ubottu> tatsh: inetutils-tools (source: inetutils): Base networking utilities (experimental package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.5.dfsg.1-4 (hardy), package size 71 kB, installed size 132 kB
<qah> what is ivman?
<leo_rockw> Tatsh: ifconfig is in net-tools
<unop> !info ivman | qah
<ubottu> qah: ivman (source: ivman): daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 284 kB
<prince_jammys> Tatsh: seems like that might be it.
<qah> oh okay
<Tatsh> i'll see
<Tatsh> btw i'm not running ubuntu, i'm running debian/hurd
<Tatsh> but of course it's very similar
<leo_rockw> Tatsh: i'm on debian gnu/linux lenny
<sinsun> gaelfx: HDA Nvidia Alsamixer
<Tatsh> sinsun
<Tatsh> i mean whoever is having the problem with intel-hda
<prince_jammys> lenny, hardy .. starts to sound like the three stooges. we need a ubuntu Moe
<Tatsh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=39c7102ffeb35b379f8bc0b42bd93d4e&t=179322
<Tatsh> the forum post is there
<sinsun> Tatsh: you mean intel-hda is still unable to work?
<Tatsh> adapt that to yoru distro if you aren't using ubuntu
<Tatsh> for me it was elsewhere since really i use gentoo
<Tatsh> and i use alsa built in, not as a module
<leo_rockw> Tatsh: can I pm you?
<gaelfx> sinsun: are you using Hardy Heron?
<idefix> if your DVD bus is doubled, you need additional settings.. where can I find info on this?
<sinsun> Tatsh: bah, I tried both
<Tatsh> leo_rockw well, i can't help because i no longer have that computer
<Tatsh> sound[ATIIXP - ATI IXP1: ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem]
<leo_rockw> Tatsh: just wanted to ask about hurd
<Tatsh> oh sure
<IdleOne> bazhang:  just FYI don't move .iso files to /newhome :/
<tcrook> Does Transmission always transfer at garbage speeds?
<Tatsh> but i don't know everything
<IdleOne> bazhang: takes forever lmao'
<nate__> tcrook no
<bazhang> IdleOne, oh :|
<Tatsh> i use ktorrent
<sinsun> gaelfx: 8.04 x86
<tcrook> I don't get it, the port is open, there are lots of seeds.
<Tatsh> Torrent 4[seed | Status: Seeding | Completed: 4.30 GB/4.30 GB (100.00 %) | Down/Up Speeds: 0.0 KB/s/0.0 KB/s | Uploaded/Ratio: 11.36 GB/2.64 | ETA: Unknown | Seeders/Leechers: 0/2]
<gaelfx> tcrook: on Mac, I've gotten good speeds with it, but that really doesn't help you, does it?
<charles_> tcrook: I'm downloading in Transmission right now at ~ 600 KiB/s down
<unop> Tatsh, don't spam the room
<gaelfx> sinsun: is there any reason you switched it from autodetect? werre there problems with that too?
<Tatsh> ;p
<nate__> tcrook, just shut down transmission and open the torrent with another client like ktorrent
<Tatsh> i love dcop
<FAJALOU> hi i just installed bootchart from the repos,,, how can i access it?
<sinsun> gaelfx: all settings are autodected. Have no sound at all
<olvin> ?
<gaelfx> sinsun: oooooh, ok
<unop> FAJALOU, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5444476
<gaelfx> sinsun: have you tried setting it to pulseaudio?
<sinsun> gaelfx: pulseaudio, I don't know this
<error404notfound> how can I simply restart X, instead of restarting system? Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<gaelfx> sinsun: crap, sorry, I have to go, good luck!
<sinsun> gaelfx: thx anyway
<debCarlos> error404notfound: yes
<nate__> error404notfound yes
<gaelfx> sinsun: in sound preferences, there are drop-down menus for different types of audio input/output
<gaelfx> sinsun: try selecting pulesaudio for the playback ones, see if it works
<frybye>  Hi - which video- capture applications are available - (in this case to use with eeepc for sending video <web->mails)
<gaelfx> frybye: cheese
<frybye> couldn't tind that one in the appl add feature...?
<sinsun> gaelfx: I see, installing
<gaelfx> bye everyone! good circuits to all
<gaelfx> sinsun: pulseaudio wasn't installed?
<IdleOne> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<bullgard4> thosch66:  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic essentially includes only soft links to  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19. What does Ubuntu need /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic for then?
<unop> !record desktop | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<IdleOne> frybye: sudo apt-get install cheese or use Synaptic package manager
<gaelfx> cheese should definitely be part of the base package, it's small and useful and funnily named
<bullgard4>   /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic essentially includes only soft links to  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19. What does Ubuntu need /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic for then?
<frybye> ok will  look in synaptic.. wanted here is webcam capture not the desktop...
<bobertdos> ﻿error404notfound: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sinsun> gaelfx: There is Polypaudio not pulseaudio
<De[X]tone> guys
<unop> bullgard4, both the generic and normal kernel images use the same headers .. but to access the headers for the kernel, you need a location i.e. usually  /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) .. which is why that location is a symlink to the actual headers
<De[X]tone> apt-get can resolve dependencies install right ?
<unop> De[X]tone, yes, and it does so by default
<De[X]tone> but i have lil bit problems, when i wanna install or update gcc...
<nate__> isn't that a part of build-essential?
<De[X]tone> apt-get install gcc make build-essential
<De[X]tone> nate__ : yes
<bullgard4> unop: How do 'generic kernel' and 'normal kernel' differ?
<De[X]tone> apt-get install gcc make build-essential <= the output is about dependencies prob
<De[X]tone> nate__ : do you have same prob too ?
<unop> De[X]tone, put the output on a pastebin for us to see
<Vegombrei> which is the best client for MSN chat ?? with video chat options ..
<unop> bullgard4, I am not really sure what the exact technical differences are
<leo_rockw> Vegombrei: amsn is a good app...
<wbmj> De[X] tone: do you have all repos enabled?
<rockstaraholic> hey all
<Vegombrei> leo_rockw: how do i get amsn ??
<rockstaraholic> first time linux user
<droopsta915> i cant figure out how to download a bin file, i got the installer on my desktop,.
<leo_rockw> rockstaraholic: welcome to #ubuntu
<bullgard4> unop: Ok. Thank you very much for your help.
<rockstaraholic> might need some advice on certain things
<leo_rockw> Vegombrei: the same way you get all your other apps: sudo apt-get install amsn
<leo_rockw> Vegombrei: or synaptic if you like that better
<yaris123456789> can you alter and redistribute codes with LGPL license ? what is the only difference from GPL then ?
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic That's why we're here :)
<rockstaraholic> yay :)
<rockstaraholic> would anyone like to private chat to help me a bit more
<rockstaraholic> ??
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Its best to just ask in the channel
<se1> what command can i use in terminal to see the ubuntu version?
<regulardrake> hey All
<Flannel> se1: lsb_release -a
<rockstaraholic> ok im running ubuntu 5.04
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: 5.04 or 8.04?
<rockstaraholic> 5
<rockstaraholic> haha
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: oh dear
<leo_rockw> rockstaraholic: it would be a great idea to update
<leo_rockw> yaris123456789: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/why-not-lgpl.html
<rockstaraholic> i have had this disk sitting in my room for a long while now
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rockstaraholic> is there a way to upgrade through terminal?
<rockstaraholic> or do i need to get the disk
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: You'll want to reinstall
<se1> Flannel: thanks :)
<bazhang> better to do the latter rockstaraholic
<rockstaraholic> ahh ok
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: You'd have to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 then to 8.04,
<rockstaraholic> well before anything i'd like to acquaint myself
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: lol, especially going, what? 6 distros up??? :p
<rockstaraholic> i don't even know how to upgrade
<dumbdum> My update manager just goes grey and does nothing. What do i do? thanks
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Don't bother.  8.04 is ... a lot different than 5.04
<bazhang> rockstaraholic, install first then acquaint
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Even in upgrading, etc.
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: totally different world three years later
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: run it from terminal and see if you get an error
<rockstaraholic> does 8.04 come with synaptic?
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Yeah
<Gun_Smoke> yead
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: gtksu synaptic i believe is the command
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: and it'll work too!
<rockstaraholic> ok. well i mean i don't want to be lazy tho. haha
<nate__> rockstaraholic look at the bright side.  if you like 5.04, imagine how great 8.04 will be
<dumbdum> what command do I use?
<bobertdos> That would be six up, wouldn't it, Flannel??
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: or gtksudo (idk, I don't use gnome)
<Flannel> bobertdos: Three years, six releases, yep.
<dumbdum> Thanks your too quick!
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: haha, no problem
<rockstaraholic> i know this is stupid and i should have done my research first but how do i install apps like flash or java
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: Reading the wiki entries is the best place to start.
<bazhang> rockstaraholic, via synaptic
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: theyre both just packages in the repos.
<Gun_Smoke> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobertdos> !flash > ﻿rockstaraholic
<leo_rockw> !flash > leo_rockw
<ubottu> leo_rockw, please see my private message
<rockstaraholic> o. ok.. so what your saying is its quite easier to just download and install 8.04
<Gun_Smoke> yeah
<rockstaraholic> i don't know if my system can run it though
<dumbdum> Command not found, i tried all three.
<bobertdos> !java > rockerstaraholic
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: But, the wikis won't cover the methods for Hoary, and the repos for Hoary have been offline for over two years now anyway
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: You could try xubuntu if ubuntu is too heavy
<Gun_Smoke> 2nd that
<se1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<se1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<se1> .... how do I fix the above?
<rockstaraholic> what is the difference between the two?
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: gtksudo synaptic (that's just one command)
<Flannel> se1: close any other package managers you have open (including update-manager)
<bazhang> se1, close add/remove or synaptic
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Ubuntu uses gnome, Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<hosk> or you could just take off everything and just run x + fluxbox
<Gun_Smoke> sel stop using 2 package managers.
<rockstaraholic> since i'm running an atheros wireless network card will it still work?
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: xfce is designed for lower end systems because it isn't as resource-demanding.
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Yeah, the linux underneath will all be the same.
<Bandylegs> Every time I open Gxine I'm encountering issues with choppy playback, what could be causing this?
<se1> thanks Flannel :)
<rockstaraholic> ok and visually any difference?
<bazhang> rockstaraholic, best answered via the livecd of hardy with ethernet attached
<Gun_Smoke> rockstaraholic, yeah a bit
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Yeah, they're different.  Not drastically though.
<Gun_Smoke> cleaned up a little
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: What are the stats on your system?
<bazhang> Bandylegs, disable compiz and try again
<rockstaraholic> how do i find out in this :/
<dumbdum> it is a problem for me?
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: You don't know how much RAM/what processor you have?
<Gun_Smoke> free -m
<rockstaraholic> nope this is my buddies old cpu
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: what happened with gtksudo synaptic ?
<bazhang> gksudo leo_rockw
<dumbdum> gtksudo synaptic, command not found.
<Gun_Smoke> rockstaraholic, free -m will give you ram
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: System->Administration->System Monitor->System will tell you the basics.
<nate__> rockstaraholic cat /proc/cpuinfo
<leo_rockw> bazhang: thanks, I couldn't remember if it was gtksudo or gksudo...
<bazhang> np
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: sorry, gksudo synaptic
<Flannel> bobertdos: Hoary didn't have a System monitor by default
<Vegombrei> hey can i install ubuntu on a sony vaio tx ? its a tiny 1.2 ghz 1 gb ram you think its ok if i installed ubuntu on it ? will it be compatible with display sound etc drivers in the hardware of the vaio ??
<bobertdos> Flannel: doh, I forgot about that
<nate__> Vegombrei, no problem
<debCarlos> Vegombrei: My old pc had 512 mb ram and 1 ghz and ubuntu worked excellent :D
<bobertdos> Flannel: I just have a hard time picturing anyone using Hoary nowadays.
<lUvpph_Miraaclee> gi
<lUvpph_Miraaclee> fs
<lUvpph_Miraaclee> hiiiiiiiiii
<rockstaraholic> ok so synaptci will not work in this os version?
<bazhang> rockstaraholic, really not worth the effort; that is no longer supported.
<bobertdos> Flannel: I have been using Ubuntu since Breezy, but I can't imagine going all the way back there now.
<droopsta915> i download the package to the desktop, I dont know what to do to install
<bazhang> droopsta915, what package
<dumbdum> Yes that opens the package manager, but i could do that anyway. Update manager doesnt work thoug!
<Flannel> bobertdos: Yeah, we fired up Hoary at our bug jam over the weekend.  Lots of fun.  Although, this is getting offtopic :)
<rockstaraholic> alright so i'll try xubuntu but will i be brought back to the same chat channel in x-chat?
<debCarlos> droopsta915: dpkg -i package as root
<leo_rockw> droopsta915: if it is a deb sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<bazhang> its a bin file
<bobertdos> Flannel: I know, I'll shut up.
<Gun_Smoke> rockstaraholic, you can find it with any client
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: Actually, xchat isn't installed by default anymore, pidgin is.  And xchat will be available from the repos (you'll want to install "xchat" not "xchat-gnome")
<Johnny> how do you turn off system beep from the consol?
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: try upgrading and see the error you get
<droopsta915> its a bin file
<Gun_Smoke> #ubuntu on freenode.net
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: the terminal will spit out any error that's stoping synaptic from working
<Flannel> bobertdos: I was scolding myself more than you, heh
<nate__> Johnny rmmod pcspkr
<MasterBall> holas
<bazhang> droopsta915, what package
<rockstaraholic> what about disc burning software. to burn image files?
<dumbdum> The problem is with "System, Administrator, Update manager"
<pawan> how to install audio codecs
<debCarlos> droopsta915: chmod +x file.bin and then ./file.bin
<Johnny> i dont want to remove pcspkr
<VipOrX> rockstaraholic: k3b
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras pawan
<Johnny> i want to turn off system beep when i tab
<pawan> my audacious hang after playing some length of song
<frybye> gaelfx - Installed cheese but at end of recording does not react properly - then loose all control buttons - have to force shutdown. Any ideas?
<nate__> Johnny, it will come back when you reboot.  you're just temporarily removing the module
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: download the iso, right click "burn".  I.. beleive that was still around in Hoary
<pawan> any good audio output plugins
<droopsta915> i tryed the chmod, but it says no such file or directory
<dumbdum> Synaptic is working fine, its the update manager that doesnt.
<rockstaraholic> is that what i'm running
<bobertdos> ﻿rockstaraholic: I'll agree with Flannel on that...........I'm.......pretty sure too >.<
<Flannel> rockstaraholic: You're running Hoary Hedgehog if youre running 5.04
<debCarlos> droopsta915: Sure you're writing ok the file?? You can do something like sh file.bin too
<frybye> Hmm .. he seems to have gone -  sbdy else wanna try fixing a Cheese-vidcapture application??
<VipOrX> rockstaraholic, were you asking what software in Ubuntu will burn image files?
<cherrry> Hi I am getting these errors while I am getting these errors while I am tying to install any thing in my ubuntu
<cherrry> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<cherrry> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<cherrry> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<cherrry> Setting up slapd (2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) ...
<cherrry>   Backing up /etc/ldap/slapd.conf in /var/backups/slapd-2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04... done.
<FloodBot1> cherrry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockstaraholic> or if it is possible to burn just by right clicking and burn image
<unop> debCarlos, how do you know that file.bin is a shell script? :)
<debCarlos> unop: ....
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: i thought synaptic was the update manager. i don't use gnome...
<debCarlos> unop: Every time i download a bin file it works ok with sh :D
<droopsta915> it tells me
<droopsta915> To install the Linux BIN packages, set the permission to be executable (chmod +x PacketTracer5_*.bin) then execute the binary in the terminal
<leo_rockw> dumbdum: try updating from console... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<debCarlos> droopsta915: Do that :)
<Flannel> dumbdum: or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead of upgrade if you have packages held back
<zver> hello. what postgresql version more stable in ubuntu? 8.2 or 8.3 ?
<debCarlos> cherrry: Do a $ sudo dpkg --configure -a and then try again
<unop> debCarlos, that's really bad assuming that .. and be serious, the file could be a text file with some really potentially devastating results if run under the sh interpreter
<cherrry> thanks devCarlos
<rockstaraholic> what is this software "file-roller"
<cherrry> I am trybnig
<nate__> anybody have a clue how to keep X from blanking?  I have the screensaver and powermanagement in KDE turned off.  I tried xset s off.  but that didn't work.  any help?
<debCarlos> unop: Ok... didn't think about that :(
<unop> droopsta915, so, what's not allowing you to set those permissions and run the file?
<Flannel> zver: 8.3
<droopsta915> it tells me, no such file or directory
<zver> Flannel: ok, thank you
<Flannel> zver: install "postgresql" and you'll have it
<unop> droopsta915, where did you save/put the file?
<oomph> has anyone gotten the new IBM t400 laptop yet?
<oomph> by chance
<droopsta915> i downloaded the package to the desk top
<Flannel> oomph: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to ask that
<unop> droopsta915, then.  cd ~/Desktop;  chmod +x file.bin;  ./file.bin
<debCarlos> droopsta915: Try doing chmod +x ~/Desktop/package.bin
<rockstaraholic> what is file-roller?
<ricky_> hi
<cherrry> debCarlos : problem is not solved
<cherrry> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cherrry> Setting up slapd (2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) ...
<cherrry>   Backing up /etc/ldap/slapd.conf in /var/backups/slapd-2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04... done.
<cherrry> Reloading AppArmor profiles : done.
<cherrry> Starting OpenLDAP: slapd - failed.
<FloodBot1> cherrry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cherrry> The operation failed but no output was produced. For hints on what went
<dumbdum> The console tells me to run sudo apt-get update to correct these problems
<unop> cherrry, come on, stop pasting in here
<debCarlos> cherrry: ok... sudo apt-get autoremove   ?
<Guest3920> ubuntu is driving me nucking futs!!!
<joustin> lol nucking futs
<unop> Guest26316, please mind the language
<Guest3920> I should have thought about it before making it my primary OS
<rockstaraholic> what is file-roler
<logixoul> Hello. I want to scp a xorg.conf from my pc to several remote ones. The problem, though, is that Ubuntu has no root user so I gotta do it in several steps. can i ease the process or do i need to enable the root user?
<rockstaraholic> *file-roller
<cherrry> debCarlos: Same output.
<Guest3920> but i really liked the idea of having beryl and now find out I cant get it
<nate__> logixoul sudo gnome-terminal
<pen_> when I start open office 3 beta 2 scim can't start
<joustin> i have been fighting wireless networking for a few nights, just got a nice new card and rolled to ubuntu 8
<logixoul> nate__: eh?
<unop> nate__, not a good idea that
<joustin> beryl is obsolete
<nate__> sorry
<debCarlos> cherrry: Wow.... that's weird... maybe you have a broken package?
<indra> good morning
<joustin> well, non-existant
<pawan> hi
<Guest3920> I wanted the cool cubey thingy
<sp00n> Hello, I have a question about making a shared data partition between two linux distros.  Is this an appropriate place for the topic?
<indra> i compile custom kernel for ubuntu
<joustin> i have that in compiz
<unop> logixoul, can you use ssh on the machine you want to copy to?
<indra> i can't run make menuconfig
<Guest3920> I couldnt figure out how to get combiz
<pen_> http://pastebin.com/m30a45357
<unop> sp00n, it is , if you want to do whatever on ubuntu ..
<pen_> when I start open office 3 beta 2 scim can't start
<pen_> this is what I got
<joustin> compiz split from beryl and rejoined in 2007, its in the repository so you can apt-get it
<leo_rockw> Guest3920: no offense but switching to ubuntu just for the cubey thing... not a great idea
<logixoul> unop: yep. but I can't ssh to root@machine as there's no user root. i need to ssh to someUser@machine, then sudo. but a script can't do that
<Guest3920> I tried and errr failed
<Flannel> joustin: Quite the other way around
<joustin> but you need the correct video drivers first
<Guest3920> in fact have not been able to do the how apt getting thing
<joustin> yeah i may have that backwards ><
<indra> i write in terminal make menuconfig
<unop> logixoul,  .. no, ssh to the other machine as the user and then use sudo to become root .. then you can copy files to it
<Guest3920> I clikc the get apps thing  and thats about all i can do
<Flannel> logixoul: xorg.conf is world readable...
<unop> logixoul, does it have to be via a script tho?
<rockstaraholic> k i'll be right back gonna get some grub and then try and burn xubuntu on my windows system
<logixoul> unop: yes, as i said that's a possibility. but i wanna do it from a script. so that doesn't work.
<leo_rockw> logixoul: sudo su will give you root, use it wisely
<logixoul> unop: yep, to automate it
<unop> leo_rockw, bad recommendation
<droopsta915> it keeps telling no such file or directory
<leo_rockw> unop: he asked how to get root, that's the answer he is getting
<logixoul> Flannel: but not world writable
<droopsta915> maybe the link is not right
<sp00n> unop: yes, between ubuntu and pclinuxos.  i installed ubuntu with just one partition + swap, and I installed pclinuxos on a different parition I made out of free space....if I make a shared data partition, do I have to reinstall all of my applications from ubuntu in pclinuxos? i dont know how it works...if i put my home directory on a shared partition, does that just mean that the applications which look into home for their settings will have t
<sp00n> same settings on each distro?
<unop> leo_rockw, sudo -i is the answer .. never sudo su
<albech> i am getting a screen output on my Sony Bravia TV from my notebook, but the size is only 640x480. how do i change it to the supported resolution 1366x768?
<debCarlos> droopsta915: Weird..... maybe chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.bin
<Flannel> logixoul: So, youre pushing the file?
<logixoul> Flannel: yes.
<joustin> Guest3920 try this http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-compiz/
<droopsta915> tryed allready lol
<droopsta915>  chmod +x ~/Desktop/PacketTracer5_*.bin
<leo_rockw> unop: what's the difference?
<pen> when I start open office 3 beta 2 scim can't start
<pen> http://pastebin.com/m30a45357
<[0_A4Tech> hello
<unop> leo_rockw, sudo su does not set up the environment properly .. and the need for su is redundant
<[0_A4Tech> Winrar can unpack tar.gz?
<logixoul> [0_A4Tech: ask in #windows
<casandro> I have a little problem, I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and it hangs at "Generating locales" according to ps a gzip process is defunct. I cannot kill neither the gzip process nor the localedef one. What can I do?
<debCarlos> droopsta915: mmmmm, weird :D
<droopsta915> You think cisco's download link is wrong? No, I think I'm wrong.
<leo_rockw> unop: yeah, I just man su... I didn't know that, thanks
<droopsta915> i got the damn thing on the desktop!
<debCarlos> [0_A4Tech: You can use 7zip for unpack it
<nate__> [0_A4Tech, not sure about winrar but 7zip definitely can and it's free unlike winrar
<[0_A4Tech> tok
<[0_A4Tech> ok*
<pawan> any good mp3 player
<leo_rockw> [0_A4Tech: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<debCarlos> pawan: Ipod...
<droopsta915> :( i'll try some googling, if i get the solution i'll come back to let you know what Idid.
<bobertdos> pawan: as in software or hardware?
<frybye> anybody wanna help a relative newbie fix -cheese- video capture.. here are the fault reports from konsole:http://paste.ubuntu.com/36755/-
<pawan> software
<leo_rockw> pawan: amarok
<frybye> try that paste link again..sorry..    http://paste.ubuntu.com/36755/
<debCarlos> pawan: ohh, rhytmbox and the non-free mp3 codecs
<mug> tfgi
<bobertdos> pawan: or banshee, or Rhythymbox, but Amarok is the best in many people's opinion.
<alexman> has anyone here ever used the program MaNGOS?
<leo_rockw> this might be OT, but what's the difference between fluendo's mp3 codec and the other codecs?
<debCarlos> Oh yea!! I forgot amarok, it's the best one pawamn
<logixoul> Flannel: well, is it possible then? pushing a file onto a root owned remote file? without adding a root user
<unop> logixoul, this might work ..  ssh user@othermachine 'sudo bash' < /path/to/shell/script
<pawan> in every application my song plays half and then hangs
<pawan> whats the problem
<pawan> should i install audio ouput plugins
<pawan> where to get
<debCarlos> pawan: Try running it from terminal and see the errors it outputs :)
<Flannel> logixoul: scp is very limited in what it can do, try using sftp instead.
<ned> hey i want to install php5 from source, but it cant find the mysql client lib (i installed both mysql-client and mysql-server from apt) how would i do this on hardy
<logixoul> unop: yep. this will work. it'll be a bit harder to pull off though, as i'd need to set up reverse passwordless ssh as well. thanks.
<logixoul> Flannel: i'll read up on it.
<Gun_Smoke> Does this have any practical use at home?  http://tinyurl.com/5ho4l9
<ned> im using nginx and it seems that apt-get install php5-mysql is installing apache2
<ned> which id ont want it to
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: howtoforge generally gets Ubuntu (and debian) tutorials wrong.  Use the wiki instead (help.ubuntu.com/community/)
<ari_stress> ned: php5-mysql IS apache module
<ned> ari_stress, how do i just install the mysql libs
<ned> the hdaer files
<ned> header*
<ned> and how do i delete apt packages
<ari_stress> ned: i dont know
<unop> logixoul, also.   cat xorg.conf | ssh user@otherhost 'cat - | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  # though i am not sure how well it works, i've tested it on my machine, but i don't need to enter a password for sudo
<debCarlos> ned: sudo apt-get remove package
<Alistair> Help: when booting Ubuntu the graphics are ok until the splash screen, then I get corrupted video. Winxp works fine. Done memtest. Any suggestions please have been trying to sort this all day. Thanks.
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, I was asking it was a practical application in a home environment?
<FAJALOU> right now i am trying to turn off avg scan from running at boot,, does anyone know how to do that?
<debCarlos> Alistair: When you're booting switch to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and see the errors
<frybye> looking for help with cheese videocapture - here the fault reports.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/36755/
<Jatone_> Are there any work arounds for the netboot files for hardy being broken?
<frybye> have tried on #cheese - nobody there probably...
<Alistair> debCarlos: OK will do and report back
<debCarlos> ok :)
<logixoul> unop: good idea as well. but I guess I'm better off enabling root everywhere. less hassle. it won't open up holes, right?
<nubuntu> can anyone help me with an ecommerce question?  if you are working on a new website, would you normally build that site directly within your webhosting services servers? or would you build it locally on your own computer, and then upload everything when ready to publish?  any thoughts?
<unop> logixoul, bad idea .. especially if you are going to use ssh/scp/sftp to log on as root to copy files over .. it definitely opens up holes
<logixoul> nubuntu: develop on your own computer. even after published, change things locally, verify they work, then push
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: a good portion does't really have much/any use in the home, no.
<debCarlos> nubuntu: I would do it locally first..... but i know nothing about that, i'm not a web designer, i just think that if you upload something buggy it could cause problems (?)
<indra> does anybody know wirete rules for makefile
<logixoul> unop: hum. weird.
<Kattman> Frybye: what camera are you using
<unop> logixoul, but then again .. to use that method, you need to enable the user to become root (via sudo) without the need for a password -- which is essentially the same security hole
<unop> logixoul, i would say the first method is best
<Jatone_> Anyone know where i can find a working set of the netboot for hardy?
<nubuntu> hmmm ... okis, thanks
<FAJALOU> right now i am trying to turn off avg scan from running at boot,, does anyone know how to do that?
<logixoul> avg? o_O is that even on Linux?
<debCarlos> lol
<FAJALOU> logixoul:  yes it is.
<nate__> FAJALOU  sudo touch /fastboot
<FAJALOU> nate__:  what will that do?
<Detrix> Hello out there. I need some help. I unfortunately have to use a dialup to access the Internet. I thought I had it set up, but I still can
<Flannel> That'll turn off the fsck at boot, if its scheduled
<vendeta> How do i repair my SD cards MBR?
<Detrix> cant get it to dial out
<logixoul> FAJALOU: out of curiosity. what do you use it for? a mail server?
<nate__> if the file fastboot is in your root directory, ubuntu will not fsck your hard drives at boot
<debCarlos> Detrix: You can try wvdial, it's friendly
<vendeta> how do i repair my SD cards MBR
<Detrix> debCarlos: is that included in the distro disk of Ubuntu.
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, Thats what I was getting at..
<FAJALOU> logixoul:  no i use it sometimes to scan my filesystem, (mostly b/c of my windows partition :P  but i like to make sure there is nothing)  and nate__ fscking is not the issue,
<nate__> FAJALOU only thing is, you have to touch the file everytime you start up so make an init script and a link in your run level directory
<pen> when I start open office 3 beta 2 scim can't start
<pen> http://pastebin.com/m30a45357
<FAJALOU> nate__:  i just install bootchart and fscking is not an issue at all...
<vendeta> how do i repair my SD cards MBR
<debCarlos> Detrix: Yeah, it's in mine...and i think it's installed by default, try running in a terminal $ wvdial
<unop> Flannel, how would you get around this "problem" of copying files over? I know you said sftp, but how would you use it to write to a directory where the user you are logging on as has no write permissions?
<Jatone_> anyone know of any working versions of netboot for the hardy distro?
<vendeta> how do i repair my SD cards MBR
<albech> can anyone help me set resolution for an external display (Sony Bravia TV)
<Flannel> unop: sftp will run a batch file
<debCarlos> Detrix: To automatic configure it, connect the modem and type sudo wvdialconf, then go to /etc/wvdial.conf and edit your username, password and the number you have to dial :D
<vendeta> how do i repair my SD cards MBR
<debCarlos> vendeta: SD cards have MBR??
<unop> Flannel, ok, i'm not aware of this.. can the "batch file" use sudo ?
<Detrix> debCarlos: thanx, I will have to switch back to Ubuntu...
<vendeta> debCarlos: well i was makeing the SD card bootable and ran "dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=sda1" and that was suppost to make the card bootable but when i went to the card now i can't delete the files on it or get it to work in a camera i just want it normal again
<albech> for some reason the external display will only show (640x480). How do I change that to (1366x768)?
<FAJALOU> nate__:  pm?
<nate__> sure
<debCarlos> vendeta: Maybe deleting all partitions on it ?
<alexman> a bootable SD card O_o
<debCarlos> lol
<vendeta> debCarlos: I can't delete anything on it? Is there a terminal command to format it?
<Flannel> unop: That's true, you'd still have the privledge escilation woes
<debCarlos> vendeta: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdx
<unop> Flannel, indeed ..
<Devourer> Is there a way to start Pidgin and make it run in the background without bringing up a window?
<vendeta> debCarlos: it says there was no partition
<debCarlos> vendeta: You typed /dev/sdx ???
<vendeta> Yeah
<vendeta> er wait
<FAJALOU> how can i stop certain processes from running at boot; like avgscan etc
<vendeta> was i supost to change it to sda1 since thats the sd drive debCarlos
<debCarlos> vendeta: To sda? Isn't that your HDD ? Maybe sdb ...
<abwhostw> gksu gedit /etc/passwd this cmd is not working
<vendeta> debCarlos: when i ran fdisk -l it showed sda1 as my sd card
<debCarlos> vendeta: ok...
<abwhostw> anyone know how to fix gksu gedit /etc/passwd this cmd is not working
<debCarlos> vendeta: Then sudo cfdisk /dev/sda ...
<FAJALOU> abwhostw: try sudo nano /etc/passwd
<FAJALOU> and edit from there
<Flannel> abwhostw: Why are you editing your passwd file?
<warer> I am trying to install Ubuntu 64bit desktop version 8.04.1 on Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, but when i come to 49% of install (copying files) it gives me an input/ouput error. I have now tried 3 different cds from 2 different mirrors. Anyone have any ideas?
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<Flannel> !init | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> abwhostw: That would be chown, not editing passwd files
<vendeta> Hmm "   WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e. " debCarlos
<abwhostw> ok how to fix
<debCarlos> vendeta: weird..... wait a sec, i'll google a while :)
<Flannel> abwhostw: reboot to the recovery console, and chown it
<vendeta> ok debCarlos
<abwhostw> chown it
<unop> abwhostw, how did you manage to get these permissions on /etc/sudoers in the first place?  :)
<limcore> hi
<unop> abwhostw, chown root.root /etc/sudoers  # from recovery mode
<limcore> damn totem player pauses playing when I switch to other user/VT. how to stop it form it
<unop> abwhostw, and why are you wanting to edit the /etc/passwd file directly .. you should never have to do this
<frybye> re: camorama dosent find the webcam.. i will try cheese again...
<abwhostw> do u have easy way how to fix bash: /etc/passwd: Permission denied
<abwhostw> cuz to change the first line
<abwhostw> from
<abwhostw> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<abwhostw> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
 * limcore slaps totem for knowing better then user and lack of options
<unop> abwhostw, you are trying to run the file there .. which is not allowed, it's not an executable
<unop> abwhostw, what do you want to change on the first line?
<abwhostw> ok it's said 1002
<abwhostw> i WANT CHANGE TO 0
<Flannel> abwhostw: That won't change the permissions on /etc/sudoers
<abwhostw> root:x:0:1002:root:/root:/bin/bash
<unop> abwhostw, you are trying to solve the problem in the wrong way .. and you are probably going to damage your setup
<limcore> cool
<unop> abwhostw, don't do that ..
<FAJALOU> is wifi-radar a necessary application to get on a wireless network through ndiswrapper?
<mrak> hello there
<mrak> :)
<limcore> 30 secodns using ubuntu -> I found 3 bugs!  woot ?
<abwhostw> ok tell me the easy way and the right way
 * limcore wants a star
<Flannel> abwhostw: We already did.  chown at the recovery console.
<unop> abwhostw, boot up into the recovery mode .. and run this command.  chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<afallenhope> afk gonna spend time with the wifey
<Jatone_> anyone know a current version with a working netboot?
<abwhostw> chown: changing ownership of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:~$
<debCarlos> vendeta: Try doing a sudo mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sda1  , read that in this page: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/how-do-i-format-an-sd-card-to-fat16-using-linux-so-that-i-can-use-it-on-my-pda-533725/
<Flannel> abwhostw: reboot and go to the recovery console
<unop> abwhostw, you are not in the recovery mode yet ....
<warer> I am trying to install Ubuntu 64bit desktop version 8.04.1 on Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, but when i come to 49% of install (copying files) it gives me an input/ouput error. I have now tried 3 different cds from 2 different mirrors. Anyone have any ideas?
<abwhostw> ok
<abwhostw> i get
<vendeta> debCarlos: I got it to work by breaking the bootable in cfdisk and formating it in my digi cam
<Floi> I've got a problem with open office. the panels just vanish and oo runs in fullscreen mode. I'm using hardy heron and have just activated the metacity composite manager
<erpo_> How do I stop Openoffice.org from saving my full name in files that I create?
<warer> I am trying to install Ubuntu 64bit desktop version 8.04.1 on Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, but when i come to 49% of install (copying files) it gives me an input/ouput error. I have now tried 3 different cds from 2 different mirrors. Anyone have any ideas? Is there somewhere i can see bugs in ubuntu install cds?
<debCarlos> Who here have read hackles ?
<johninlex> any palm tech around??? simple question
<johninlex> see have downloaded and installed pilot-link, everything went fine except where did it install at??
<debCarlos> !asks johninlex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asks johninlex
<^FirE^>  ЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕУУУУУУУУУ ПРИВЕТЕГИ
<^FirE^>  Пи3ды не хотите Суки МЛЯ
<^FirE^>   таааааак нормаленьКо=))))))Хуини бедные=))))^__^
<FloodBot1> ^FirE^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Grandia> yo
<debCarlos> !ru ^FirE^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru ^fire^
<debCarlos> !ru | ^FirE^
<ubottu> ^FirE^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<johninlex> I did sudo apt-get install pilot-link
<Grandia> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2008-3429 describes a httrack exploit that they say effects all versions
<andresmh> should i get Ubuntu 64bit for a laptop with Intel Core 2 Duo SL7100?
<Grandia> how trustworthy is anything ran by the american government? >:-D
<Detrix> The american government is very corrupt...do not trust it
<Flannel> Detrix: please take that elsewhere
<sudobash> thanks for the info...
<Detrix> sorry
<Jatone_> anyone know why my netboot seems to stop after i select defualt install?
<rand0m> what an opening comment
<debCarlos> !offtopic | Detrix | Grandia
<ubottu> Detrix | Grandia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<johninlex> does anyone know where the file went after I installed it???
<johninlex> please
<limcore> is it possible / how to  -  play video files on VT-9,  while VT-7 is active?
<Grandia> yes... httrack is a ubuntu package
<debCarlos> johninlex: Why do you want to know where the file went ? Just run the soft!!
<Grandia> go figure
<limcore> johninlex: you can use   dpkh -L packagename   to see  files in package, look for  files in  /usr/bin usually
<johninlex> I did not get an icon and I tried to run it in a tty
<LanceMartin> How do I get my modem to dial a telephone number ... not to access the net but to call on the phone?
<limcore> johninlex: see above
<unop> limcore, bash: dpkh: command not found :)
<limcore> dpkg
<debCarlos> johninlex: Yeah, dpkg -L pilot-link | grep bin    outputs what binary files the package contains...
<Detrix> I am still trying to set up my dialup account. it seems that my modem has not been recognized. scanModem suggests that I install a 32bit lib. How do I do that???
<starwiz> Anyone in here who can help? :|
<starwiz> Broadcom problem.
<johninlex> ok I was trying to find a short cut to run the apt
<unop> !anyone | starwiz
<ubottu> starwiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<debCarlos> !ask | starwiz
<ubottu> starwiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<johninlex> thanks guys I will try dpkg
<Flannel> johninlex: 'which [program]' will give you the path of [program]
<starwiz> ...
 * starwiz needs help :\
<debCarlos> starwiz: Wireless ?
<starwiz> Yeah
<debCarlos> lol
<k3rsh4w_> hello
<leo_rockw> starwiz: what's the output of lspci | grep Broadcom ?
<starwiz> Hi man
<debCarlos> starwiz: You have a new or old card ?
<starwiz> :?
<bigdiskool> is this where i can get ubuntu support ?
<debCarlos> yeah bigdiskool
<Flannel> bigdiskool: yes
<starwiz> Built in, 1-2 years.
<LanceMartin> Detrix ... I went through that monkey business with it not seeing my modem too ... I finally went and bought a cheap external and installed it (pulled out the intermal) and now it works just fine on /dev/ttyS0
<FAJALOU> is there a way to speed up modprobe?
<debCarlos> starwiz: Ok, that version of Ubuntu you have ?
<debCarlos> *what
<debCarlos> *what version
<leo_rockw> starwiz: it would be easier if you just run the lspci | grep Broadcom command, tho
<starwiz> debCarlos, pm?
<debCarlos> yep :)
<bigdiskool> i just installed trillian with wine and now i can't connect with amsn any more ..they must be interfering ..does it have to do with a port? any help? thnx
<debCarlos> starwiz: yep :)
<Detrix> LanceMartin: thanx. thought I am on a laptop, so pulling out the modem is not an option. and I do not  believe there is a serial port on this laptop. sheesh.
<Alistair> debCarlos: I tried ctrl+alt+f1 but no shown errors.
<Jatone_> anyone know how to reset dhcp port on windows xp? (this is indirectly related to ubuntu :P )
<Grandia> bigdiskool: check the trillian forums
<wasabi_> is there a gui tool for managing mysql databases? not a web front end like phpmyadmin but something that runs on gtk
<debCarlos> what's the firmware directory in Ubuntu?
<Detrix> do they even make usb modems
<S[h]O[r]T> Im trying to install ubuntu hardy over pxe and it keeps trying to load the mirror from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/dists/hardy/Release
<Grandia> they used to get banned on a regular basis because they would use improper conneciton methods
<S[h]O[r]T> obviously this is wrong but I have no idea how its getting that double url
<debCarlos> Alistair: Ok, then, did you do anything strange last time you booted?
<Jatone_> short, have u actually managed to get it even close to working?
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: m$ stopped supporting one of their protocols, amsn might not work unless you compile the latest version
<Alistair> debCarlos: sorry I'm not familiar with this o/s having worked only with xp and dos
<Flannel> wasabi_: check out mysql-admin
<Jatone_> i'm having no luck with netbooting hardy =/
<bigdiskool> oh yea leo i can't seem to install the new amsn properly for some reason
<furenku> hello everybody, i need help setting up my webcam on an inspiron 1520 running Hardy
<rockstaraholic> hey question for you all
<rockstaraholic> what is your opinion on linux mint
<debCarlos> Alistair: Ok :). Maybe triying to boot in single mode ?
<wasabi_> Flannel: doesn't mysql-admin on manages the mysql process rather than the database itself?
<bigdiskool> i installed it before andit worked from the website but nowim having  probs
<FAJALOU> looking to speed up modprobe any thoughts?
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: you can try other apps until the new version of amsn hits the repos... i like emesene myself
<Flannel> wasabi_: No, its a database browser
<Alistair> debCarlos: no did not do anything out of the usual. I was going to take a picture of the boot screens - the run up to splash is perfect, then when it gets to splash the wheels fall off.
<wasabi_> Flannel: oh yea i see the feature. thanks!
<wasabi_> Flannel: i almost overlooked it
 * starwiz is still wondering if he can get help with a: Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN wireless card, built in
<bigdiskool> leo is that emesene in the synaptic package manager?
<wasabi_> woot thanks again
 * starwiz is still wondering if he can get help with a: Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN wireless card, built in
<starwiz> Lol
<Alistair> debCarlos: what is boot in single mode? I have two boots either xp or ubuntu. xp is fine, but ubuntu suffers from the graphics problem. It seems to be related to the driver for this pc
<sudobash> starwiz do you have the windows drivers for the wifi drivers?
<pvh_sa|wrk> AlienX, he means "single user mode"
<FAJALOU> starwiz:  have you tried using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Alistair> I hate it, because on another pc ubuntu I use for the kids is absolutely perfect
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: yes, but not the latest one... lemme give you their repo
<FAJALOU> !broadcom | starwiz
<ubottu> starwiz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: deb http://apt.emesene.org/ ./
<bigdiskool> leo: thnx bro
<Jatone_> Anyone know why my net install stops after the splash screen?
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: it will complain about the key, just tell it to install anyway (i don't have the key)
<Alistair> I was hoping to scrap XP for this computer which has a Asus P5VD2-VM mb
<S[h]O[r]T> Jatone, honestly No idea some employee here decided to do hardy instead of gutsy and i walk into this ;P
<S[h]O[r]T> No idea why its pulling this odd url
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: emesene is good unless you need webcam support
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, sorry, joined the conversation late - what's the problem?
<Jatone_> short, lol
<starwiz> Prolly, well what exactly will that do though ? :P
<Jatone_> short, are you trying to do the same thing as me?
<debCarlos> Alistair.... When you boot, in the grub, type 'e' and then go to the line that says kernel, then type again 'e' and add the word single  then esc and type 'b'
<bigdiskool> leo: crapp thats no good thats why i installed trillian lol
<Alistair> Hi - I have an asus mb pc which is booting up fine nice progress graphics then when it gets to spash screen the graphics go scewed and very hard to read (impossible)
<S[h]O[r]T> which is?
<sudobash> Alistair with XP?
<bigdiskool> iv also been having a problem getting internet with windows it recently stopped working but ubuntu connects just fine..any ideaS?
<sudobash> Alistair install Ubuntu
<Alistair> With XP it has perfect graphics and I have done the memtest as well
<sudobash> or dualboot
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, oh ok - so it sounds like an X problem?  as in, the initial splash screen (which is done in VESA mode i think) works, and at a certain point it goes crazy, right?
<Alistair> sudobash: I am talking about Ubuntu boot - XP is fine
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: try kopete
<sudobash> right... pvh_sa|wrk has it i think
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: it's kde, tho
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, in what particular way do the graphics go wrong? it sounds like you're seeing something, just not the right something?
<sudobash> X issue
<Ape3000> What would be easiest way to install multible ubuntus at the same time? I have about 20 computers that all have to same hardware and they all should be ubuntu desktops.
<debCarlos> Alistair: Are you capable of do login in console ?
<Alistair> OK, sorry, I wanted to take a couple of pics but you have it correct - in vesa mode its running fine, then when it starts the splash and desktop there are a whole bunch of slanting lines almost like video out of sync
<Flannel> Ape3000: you can do netinstalls
<Flannel> !install | Ape3000
<ubottu> Ape3000: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, ah, maybe its not picking up your monitor correctly? as in, switching to a mode which your monitor doesn't support?
<sudobash> your resolution is off
<Madpilot> ubottu, automate | Ape3000
<ubottu> Ape3000: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bigdiskool> leo: my internet to windows xp stopped working recently.. but ubuntu works just fine...got any ideas wut the prob is? itsays connected but no feed
<Madpilot> hmm, that's hardly an up-to-date link in !automate...
<debCarlos> Alistair: Log in terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and edit xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf erasing high resolutions ( > 1200 x XXXX )
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, hm, i know its going to be kinda hard, but can you log in on a text console (ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f2) and pastebin the "Monitor" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and then tell me what model of monitor you have?
<Alistair> Chaps thanks very much for helping out here. I tried earlier, but nobody seemed to be able to help. I am actually a programmer with quite a bit of hardware experience, but this one has got me beat. I agree, it does not seem to be picking the monitor right at all. But from Google there does seem to be an issue with Ubuntu and the Asus MB
<sudobash> I would do Ctrl-Alt-F2 cause sometimes f1 has text that might confuse a new user
<frybye> hi again.. anybody got a clue how to fix vidcapture appl. cheese.. see:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/36755/
<pvh_sa|wrk> debCarlos, problem is, that stuff is auto-configured these days... there's no 1200 entries as such in xorg.conf
<pvh_sa|wrk> sudobash, yeah, i tend to agree about ctrl-alt-f2
<sudobash> Alistair: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<debCarlos> pvh_sa|wrk: NoooooO!!! Why???..... oh, you're right.... mine doesn't have it....
<Ape3000> Does my hardware need some kind of special support for netboot?
<Alistair> OK, now best way to manage this - I am using PC #1 here the problem is PC #2 so if I do boot as you want (if I was in XP would be a piece of cake) but I need to get the info onto a usb drive and dump it over to this machine.
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, can you point out some of those links you find in google? anyway, i'm thinking that Xorg these days auto-configs damn near everything - and its got the wrong settings on that monitor somehow and you need to manually set the sync settings
<sudobash> actually... sudo apt-get install nano && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, ok, maybe that - but the monitor section in xorg.conf is really small :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> sudobash, or just use vi. hehe ;)
<Alistair> OK yes, yes, whats the gen for changing the sync?
<sudobash> vi will confuse new users...
<debCarlos> pvh_sa|wrk: Maybe with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sudobash> so will nano
<sudobash> haha
<Alistair> I changed the freq on the monitor but that didnt help one iota
<sudobash> gedit is the only user friendly one but he doesnt have X lol
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> yeah
<debCarlos> but vi confuses even me sometimes lol
<Alistair> I'll find the links on google and post here pse waitasec
<pvh_sa|wrk> Alistair, in the xorg.conf Monitor section you might want to manually set HorizSync and VertRefresh: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<sudobash> yeap me too
<Madpilot> sudobash, nano is fairly sane
<sudobash> I like nano myself
<debCarlos> I love nano lol
<abwhostw> I can't not fix
<abwhostw> even when I reboot
<pvh_sa|wrk> debCarlos, good idea about that reconfigure... hehe, i've been using unix for... 16 years... so when i got dumped into nano on my new ubuntu installation i was really confused :D
<Madpilot> sudobash, and it's installed by default in ubuntu, no need to apt-get it
<frybye> once one knows what the symbols with nano mean - control and alt etc  the 2 x esc and stuff,,,
<sudobash> sweet
<Flynsarmy> Is there anything as handy as nvidia-settings for ati cards? one that'll handle all dual screen settings etc for me?
<Flannel> frybye: ^ is control, so ^X is ctrl-x
<Guest7153> have a question of what is 'SMB host name' and where can I find it?
<alraune> ﻿Flynsarmy:aticonfig
<Flynsarmy> alraune, thanks
<Ape3000> What is the best way to do full cloning? So it wuld clone every little setting made for a new installation.
<frybye> flannel - yeah i know but that simple thing is what stumps many first-time users..
<alraune> ﻿Flynsarmy:check on the ati driver page if your card is listed there
<pvh_sa|wrk> Guest26316, SMB host name is your name on the SMB (aka. Windows shares - handled by samba on ubuntu) network
<sudobash> ok what about an intel alternative to nvidia-settings and aticonfig?
<Flynsarmy> alraune, I don't have an ati yet, and i was reluctant to get one because nvidia-settings just makes things so easy. but i heard ati drivers are getting real good for linux and the cards are cheaper and outperforming nvidia equivalents lately
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<xorand> I have Brasero and one dvd left :|  I'm trying to copy an ubuntu dvd with one DVDRW drive. It doesn't copy on-the-fly, so I created a disk image.  There are now two files: *.bin and *toc.  If I want to burn this image to disk, which file do I load into Brasero?
<Guest7153> where can I find the address of this SMB?
<Guillaum3> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ape3000> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<alraune> sudobash: matrox, nvidia,ati -well supoorted,   else displayconfig-gtk
<Guillaum3> i need a gui to manage VPn connections. please advise
<Guest7153> To print to a SMB printer, you need to provide the SMB host name (Note! It may be different from its TCP/IP hostname!)
<leo_rockw> !pm | bigdiskool
<ubottu> bigdiskool: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<linxuz3r> sup
<alraune> ﻿Flynsarmy:check  driver pages
<Ape3000> What if I need to clone everything? Not just the packages
<pvh_sa|wrk> Guest7153, your smb host name is normally the same as your hostname (i.e. run 'hostname' to find that)... and you can find its IP address with nmblookup <hostname>
<leo_rockw> bigdiskool: ask for that kind of help in #windows (or is it ##windows ?)
<alraune> !hardware﻿|Flynsarmy:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware﻿
<Flannel> abwhostw: And recovery console didn't work for you?
<maddin> hi folks :)
<abwhostw> yeah
<bigdiskool> k
<maddin> does anybody know, how to mount sfs volumes in ubuntu ???
<abwhostw> do u have another way
<Chris|> quick question, whats the config file for xfce4-terminal ~/.config/termainl/terminalrc ?
<Flannel> abwhostw: What did it tell you?
<abwhostw> same thing
<generalsnozzie> Well just got Ubuntu up for the first time, well kinda some hardware trouble. Was just wondering if there's any good reference material i can pick up at a book store or something for when i'm not at a computer, some kinda ubuntu for dummies
<alraune> ﻿Flynsarmy:check  driver pages and check ubuntu hw-list
<maddin> these sfs-volumes are a combined dynamic windows-volume
<abwhostw> 1002
<paul__> hey everybody, easy yes/no question... does Ubuntu x86 work on a macbook pro?  (live cd functionality particularly).
<troxor> paul__: yep
<xorand> I have Brasero and one dvd left :|  I'm trying to copy an ubuntu dvd with one DVDRW drive. It doesn't copy on-the-fly, so I created a disk image.  There are now two files: *.bin and *toc.  If I want to burn this image to disk, which file do I load into Brasero?
<eyp51> thank you guys, now i have already installed youtube on my 8.04
<sudobash> paul i would think the ppc version would work on any mac unless i am mistaken.....
<Flannel> sudobash: Not the intel macs
<Flynsarmy> alraune, what's ubuntu-hw-list?
<sudobash> i see
<Flynsarmy> alraune, (newbie here)
<paul__> troxor: thanks, that was quick!
<Flannel> abwhostw: Youre sure you were at the recovery console?  What did your prompt look like?
<paul__> sudobash: macbook pro not a PPC mac.
<abwhostw> yeah shell prompt
<sudobash> cool
<alraune> ﻿Flynsarmy:hardware-list ubuntu (google)
<Flannel> abwhostw: What did the prompt look like?
<maddin> any idea about sfs-vollumes ???
<alraune> !hw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<sudobash> i dont know much about mac
<abwhostw> black
<Flannel> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alraune> !hardware
<zhang>  how can I install a mac os in core2 machine? Anyone help?
<sudobash> not unless your talking about in vmware with a legal copy of OS X
<sudobash> and then probably not either
<paul__> sudobash: i didn't know anything until I found my first one in a dumpster... :-)
<Guillaum3> i need a gui to handle VPN connections, anyone?
<Guillaum3> oops nevermind.
<sudobash> cicso has a vpn client i think
<Guillaum3> networkmanager has a plugin
<Guillaum3> i had to log out to see it
<VipOrX> If anyone is having an issue getting gtk-recordmydesktop and sound working, I just put up a VERY rudimentary HOWTO up how to get it going. The HOWTO is at http://makayla.sytes.net/RMD-sound.html              If someone finds it useful, and wants to add it to the Ubuntu forums please feel free. I can't as I am banned from the forums for cursing someone out (LOL)
<sudobash> Well i have added ram to an older PPC 333mhz iMac
<sudobash> and put debian and ubuntu on one
<leo_rockw> VipOrX: "The requested URL /RMD-sound.html was not found on this server."
<Monk-eWork> Hey, can someone direct me to the package where the script for Debian installer is in?
<Monk-eWork> debian-installer seems to contain nothing but documentation.
<abwhostw> do u find the solution or no
<VipOrX> ok hold
<zhang> I see. If I install mac os in vmware, that's possible. If not,that's impossible?
<VipOrX> leo_rockw: http://makayla.sytes.net/RMD-Sound.html
<Alistair> Took me a while to find it but here is one mention of the graphics problem with Asus mb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626216
<sudobash> its possible to do both but this is not the place to discuss it zhang
<leo_rockw> VipOrX: I don't use it myself (i'm a qt guy) but I'm going to translate it for the Argentine LoCo, thanks
<VipOrX> cool
<sebastian> Hey, how do i get a dock on ubuntu?
<crazy_bus> is it possible for a web camera to not list under lsusb, or does it mean it's broken if it doesn't?
<sudobash> avant and awn
<sudobash> there are other docks out there also
<sebastian> alright thanks ill have a look at them
<VipOrX> Add it to the forums, I know there are a lot of ppl having the same issue as me, like I said me and a staff member got into it and well... you know. But no reason the info shouldnt be out there
<leo_rockw> sebastian: the ones sudobash mentioned, and off the top of my head I can think of kooldock and cairodock (the former is for kde)
<leo_rockw> VipOrX: ok, will do. I'll give you the credit, of course
<abwhostw> # sudo
<maddmike> hello all
<maddmike> anyone here
<maddmike> ?
<sudobash> nope...
<leo_rockw> maddmike: no, we are sleeping
<maddmike> lol
<maddmike> i have a question
<sudobash> okay...
<maddmike> is there any support for ndiswrapper in ubuntu
<leo_rockw> the answer is 42
<sudobash> I dont think i have ever seen this channel so dead
<Flannel> maddmike: yes
<sebastian> leo_rockw i dont really like installing programs from the command line is there any programs i can install from add/remove applications? if not whats a simple installation one?
<maddmike> Flannel
<leo_rockw> I don't use a dock, so IDK
<sudobash> just make sure you do a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to make sure it actually works
<Flannel> sebastian: Synaptic Package Manager
<Flannel> sebastian: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<maddmike> ok
<leo_rockw> sebastian: all the programs can be installed from synaptic, tho
<maddmike> ty
<sebastian> alright thanks
<sudobash> ndiswrapper works great actually
<Flannel> maddmike: As for you, ndiswrapper is in the repos, if thats what you were asking (and yes, you can use synaptic to install it as well)
<maddmike> ok
<maddmike> umm
<maddmike> so
<maddmike> will i have to config it in terminal
<sudobash> I think ndiswrapper work better than windows XP using the same drivers... and this is coming from multiple new linux users not only me....
<maddmike> or is there a gui
<abwhostw>  /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002,
<abwhostw> plz help
<maddmike> (terminal is fine)
<leo_rockw> abwhostw: use a livecd
<sebastian> i get a unable to get exclusive lock error
<sudobash> there is a gui version for noobs
<Flannel> abwhostw: Are you sure you got to the recovery console?
<sebastian> when i try to open that
<sudobash> terminal is quick though
<abwhostw> yeah
<maddmike> im not a noob
<abwhostw> sure
<sudobash> ndiswrapper is so easy
<maddmike> ill use terminal
<Flannel> sebastian: close apt-get, or update-manager, or add/remove (you can only have one package manager open at a time)
<leo_rockw> sebastian: you can't use two installation apps at the same time
<sudobash> just make sure at the end of configuring it you do: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<maddmike> be back later
<leo_rockw> abwhostw: then just fix the file
<maddmike> :)
<abwhostw> how
<sebastian> so if i have the terminal open installing ubuntu studio i will have to wait till it finishes?
<Flannel> sudobash: Please refrain from using that term in the pejorative
<Flannel> sebastian: yeah
<Nuclear_Worm> hi
<sebastian> Flannel: alright thanks for that
<leo_rockw> abwhostw: if you need to change the owner use chown
<sudobash> what noob?
<abwhostw> chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<Nuclear_Worm> how can I restore gnome-panel without X-restarting? "killall gnome-panel" killed him, but it appear in "ps" and can't see him
<abwhostw> chown: changing ownership of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<Nuclear_Worm> it starts automatically with other id.
<vendeta> How do i install unetbootin on ubuntu 7.10?
<Flannel> abwhostw: Pleasepaste the entire line, including your prompt/command
<leo_rockw> abwhostw: did you boot from the livecd or in recovery mode?
<abwhostw> i did but is not working]
<sudobash> Thank God for Open Source
<Nuclear_Worm> is there any way to restart panel and see him again..?
<vendeta> How do i install unetbootin on ubuntu 7.10?
<leo_rockw> sudobash: thank god for free software
<sudobash> both
<Flannel> abwhostw: Please paste your full command, along with the prompt
<sebastian> Oh and i have 1 other problem for some reason my exit and maximize bar has disappeared on ubuntu how do i get it back?
<vendeta> How do i install unetbootin on ubuntu 7.10?
<abwhostw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36771/
<leo_rockw> sebastian: are you using composite?
<sebastian> leo_rockw: what do you mean?
<Flannel> abwhostw: You're not in the recovery console
<leo_rockw> sudobash: free software entails open source, but open source does not entail free software (but that's OT :P)
<leo_rockw> sebastian: are you using compiz?
<abwhostw> how
<sebastian> leo_rockw: yes i am sorry didnt understand you
<Flannel> abwhostw: At your GRUB menu, choose the 'Recovery console' option.
<Alistair> OK here is the example pics of this weird graphics problem: http://www.alistairgeorge.com/files/p1.jpg    and http://www.alistairgeorge.com/files/p2.jpg
<leo_rockw> sebastian: that is a compiz issue. I don't know how to fix it because I don't use compiz, tho :(
<bringatowel> leo_rockw, free software is not necessarily open source :P
<Jatone_> is the netboot install suppose to be a black screen?
<Flannel> abwhostw: you may need to hit escape to see your GRUB menu, right after your POSt
<leo_rockw> bringatowel: yes it is
<sudobash> yes but open source ensures safer code...
<leo_rockw> bringatowel: it is one of the 4 freedoms
<bringatowel> leo_rockw, itunes is free, but not open source
<leo_rockw> bringatowel: itunes is freeware, not free software
<sebastian> leo_rockw: alright ill have to look around
<bringatowel> leo_rockw, itunes is free software, free meaning costing nothing, and software meaning a program
<leo_rockw> bringatowel: that's the definition of freeware
<sudobash> but itunes could also by adware/spyware
<sudobash> along with being freeware because it is not opensource
<Samson___> How is Ubuntu running on Phenom
<Samson___> has any one any suggestions
<unop> Samson___, phenom the CPU from AMD?
<Samson___> yes
<unop> Samson___, fine ..
<Samson___> I am thinking of upgrading my PC
<unop> Samson___, I don't forsee any problems
<bullgard4> Why is another '/' following a '/' in '(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so'?
<Samson___> unop: thanks
<Alistair> Thanks for your efforts guys I guess it will be a case of dumping Ubuntu on PC 1 - I have spent way too much time on it already. Suspect its a hardware fault, but since it runs XP then that makes it harder. Bi for now.
<Jatone_> anyone familiar with the netboot install?
<Flannel> !anyone | Jatone_
<ubottu> Jatone_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AhmadSherif> hi guys, how can i stop 'pulseaudio' process from being executed every time i start the system?
<whatwhyhow> remove from session
<Jatone_> ubottu, because i have been asking so i decided to be more general
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jatone_> figures bot replies =P
<Flannel> Jatone_: you want netboot, or minimal?
<sudobash> im still waiting for the ubuttu to develop PMS
<sudobash> ubottu
<Jatone_> flannel: whatever allows me to get my install onto my laptop without a cd/usb because i don't have access to those atm
<reikalusikka> How can I set a password less than 6 characters, preferably 1?
<remco_> ubottu PMS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pms
<remco_> :P
<xnv> reikalusikka: What's stopping you?
<frybye> reikalusikka: no point at all...
<Flannel> Jatone_: alright: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  Have you tried that page? (links to images halfway down)
<reikalusikka> I can't do it
<reikalusikka> it doesn't let me
<xnv> reikalusikka: What's stopping you?
<unop> bullgard4,  the script or program is probably concatenating (adding)  the directory and file with a / there .. but the directory has a trailing / .. a side effect of something like this.   DRIVER_DIR="/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/";  echo "$DRIVER_DIR/radeon_drv.so"
<xnv> reikalusikka: What's "it"?
<reikalusikka> Password is too short
<unop> bullgard4, in anycase, it doesn't make a difference
<Flannel> Jatone_: Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation might have additional methods you can use
<reikalusikka> User passwords must be longer than 6 characters and preferably formed by numbers, letters and special characters.
<Flannel> reikalusikka: Why do you want a password of one character?
<reikalusikka> when I try to set it to less than 6 characters
<zhenya> всем привет я cilvay  и успешно установил впн)))!
<reikalusikka> I want to create a user for my brother
<xnv> reikalusikka: Is this in a certain menu somewhere?
<reikalusikka> system->administration->users and groups
<bringatowel> reikalusikka, it will still set the password, just warn you
<bullgard4> unop: Ah, I like your explanation. Thank you very much.
<leo_rockw> reikalusikka: make it autologgin
<navjot> when i trying to run any song in movies it say "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<frybye> reikalusikka: just give him a normal password...
<frybye> or let him choose one he can remember...
<navjot> when i trying to run any song in movies it say "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" anyone help plz
<reikalusikka> normal?
<bringatowel> reikalusikka, there is a command line "sudo passwd username password"
<reikalusikka> ok
<bringatowel> reikalusikka, yeah just make a password longer than 6 digits ;P
<reikalusikka> well
<reikalusikka> itäs too hard
<reikalusikka> :D
<reikalusikka> it's*
<unop> bringatowel, errm,  i don't think "password" is a valid argument to passwd as you've shown
<FloodBot1> reikalusikka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navjot> help plz
<navjot> help plz
<navjot> help me plz
<navjot> when i trying to run any song in movies it say "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" anyone help plz
<Flannel> !repeat | navjot
<ubottu> navjot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frybye> reikalusikka: are you making fun of us..?
<AhmadSherif> how can i stop 'pulseaudio' process from being executed every time i start the system?
<bringatowel> unop, lol you are supposed to replace "username" with the username and "password" with the password :D
<reikalusikka> frybye: no?
<frybye> reikalusikka: thinking up a 7-char pw is "too difficult?"
<bringatowel> reikalusikka, 2 more digits is too hard??? lol
<xnv> AhmadSherif: I think someone already answered your question.
<reikalusikka> My brother is 6 years old, I don't want a password set up for him at all lol
<unop> bringatowel, the syntax is  passwd [options] [LOGIN]  as per the manpage .. nowhere there does it say you can provide the password via the command line
<generalsnozzie> is there a "systems info" type thing in ubuntu, tells the current version all your hardware data and such, or is that pretty much what the terminal would be used for?
<frybye> reikalusikka: so who is going to supervise his (Internet?) use.. at 6yo should not be just let loose on the net without supervision...
<reikalusikka> :D
<xnv> AhmadSherif: System > Preferences > Session, remove PulseAudio
<frybye> «-- was a single dad for many years...
<reikalusikka> you're propably right but I can always check where he has been
<reikalusikka> and he's just playing miniclip games etc
<frybye> reikalusikka: could be too late..."hey kid - come ouside and I will give you some candy!" whats your address"" - see what i mean...
<reikalusikka> :p
<reikalusikka> well you're right
<frybye> and a poor password opens up even more ways for the kid to be manipulated etc..
<bringatowel> unop, "sudo passwd unop apassword" works IIRC
<frybye> even "  xxxppp" would be better than none...
<frybye> or something similar...
<vendeta> why wont wine write to my sd card?
<unop> bringatowel, you IIRC incorrectly :)
<bringatowel> reikalusikka, set a 6 digit password, then configure autologin, so he doesn't have to type in anything
<reikalusikka> bringatowel: How do I configure autologin?
<Flannel> reikalusikka: login screen setup
<reikalusikka> I mean, there are others using the computer as well
<vendeta> unetbootin-linux-248 is a file on my desktop how do i run it?
<vendeta> When  i double click nothing happens
<vendeta> can some one help me!!!!!!!1
<cherrry> vendetta: wher did u doble clicked?
<cherrry> is that file an executable?
<vendeta> cherrry: i am not sure
<vendeta> I don't know what to do...
<cherrry> change that file using chmod +x unetbootin-linux-248
<cherrry> then try again
<vendeta> cherrry: still nothing
<cyphase> does anyone know of a simple opml viewer? i just want to be able to see all the links in the opml file in the hierarchy they're organized in
<Blackula> after installing Ubuntu, is there anything else you need to download and install with it?
<gaelfx> how can I make Ubuntu use a program running in Wine as the default prog for a certain file type?
<prince_jammys> Blackula: need? no
<navjot> when i trying to run any song in movies it say "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<prince_jammys> vendeta: what is that file?
<frybye> media packages etc.. eh there is a metapackage with restricted stuff to play back dvds etc..
<Johnny> my wireless cards are messed up my internal one says 48% but it goes alot faster than my pci linksys that says 79%
<cherrry> run it using sh unetbootin-linux-248
<Johnny> both are incredibly slow though
<cherrry> and see what happends
<navjot> what is ubuntu studio
<vendeta> prince_jammys: Its unetbootin but a custom version for eee pc's
<Phipo> hai all
<prince_jammys> vendeta: try whay cherrry just said. run the file from a terminal
<Blackula> one of the reasons I was asking is that I was trying to download updates of for it after installing it and it wouldn't allow me to download them.
<vendeta> cherry syntax error
<frybye> navjot: a special distro for recording/musicians etc or..?
<Phipo> any body know how to get all bandwidth from server to my computer
<navjot> frybye my media player givening eroor "sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser epiphany-extensions" what i do
<frybye> net access is working Blackula
<Blackula> yes
<Blackula> could it be that I installed it on a Virtual Machine rather than it's on partitioned space on the hard drive?
<frybye> navjot: sorry I am not a guru...
<cherrry> debCarlos : why a syntax error occurs when we tries to run an application?
<debCarlos> cherrry: What application ?
<vendeta> cherrry and prince_jammys it gives me a syntax errror "("
<cherrry> vendetta has a problem
<frybye> Blackula: perhaps.. I am new to linux myself,..
<Phipo> frybye : you really know how to record with ubuntu for no noise
<debCarlos> cherrry: What problem?
<navjot> frybye so whom i can ask because i know nothing
<vendeta> Vendeta not vendetta!
<prince_jammys> vendeta: what does this command output:  file unetbootin-linux-248
<cherrry> when he/she tries to run  unetbootin syntax error occurs
<Blackula> 8.04 is my first linux OS
<frybye> Phipo: I have the prob myself that the mike works well with skype but not with the onboard application s...
<klaus> test
<debCarlos> unetbootin.... what's that ?
<prince_jammys> we're about to find out ...
<Blackula> I was reading about it in PC magazine and saw that Linux is free, so I figured I'd download it and try it out.
<cherrry> to install the OS in a usb we r using it
<vendeta> debCarlos: it allows me to put ubuntu live CD onto a sd or usb drive to boot on my eee pc
<frybye> you just have to try here - in an hour or 2 perhaps when other folks thee till you find sbdy..
<navjot> can someone help with my movie playere
<frybye> or if you have a linux wizz in your circle of freinds locally...?
<navjot> can someone help with my movie player
<debCarlos> vendeta: Ok, i'll check it.... did he says were is the syntax error ?
<prince_jammys> vendeta: what does that command show? 'file unetbootin-linux-248'
<frybye> navjot: just post the question itself and see if an answer comes.. try again in 30+ mins etc...
<debCarlos> vendeta: What's the command you're typing to run it ?
<cherrry> voidmage has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<navjot> thanks frybye
<frybye> navjot: use google to find suitable forums...
<ari_stress> congratulation to Blackula :)
<vendeta> debCarlos: i navigated to desktop via CD and then ran sh unetbootin-linux-248
<ari_stress> navjot: what's the error?
<debCarlos> ok, and then... >
<debCarlos> ?
<Phipo> frybye : i mind you have software to record on ubuntu
<vendeta> i get the syntax error "("
<Blackula> hmmmm, I just tried to install those security updates and updated this time
<prince_jammys> RUN THE COMMAND I TYPED
<Blackula> not sure what happened the first time
<debCarlos> vendeta: Is unetbootin a script ?
<gene-r> movie player?
<hangthedj_> vendeta, is it a EeePC?
<cherrry> i do had this problem once when i tried to install netbeans 6.1 in my ubuntu..
<navjot> ari_stress it says"Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<vendeta> hangthedj_: Yes it iss
<vendeta> debCarlos: I am not sure
<prince_jammys> sigh...
<cherrry> later the problem disappears
<ari_stress> navjot: u try to play some dvd?
<vendeta> what command prince
<prince_jammys> file unetbootin-linux-248
<cherrry> I think it was due to some dependency issues
<Blackula> now, when installing programs, where do the programs go?
<cherrry> but not sure which is
<Phipo> frybye : if you know how to lost my noise record on ubuntu.
<debCarlos> vendeta: Can you paste the output of cat unetbootin-linux-248   ?
<vendeta> unetbootin-linux-248: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<vendeta> unetbootin-linux-248: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<xnv> Blackula: All sorts of places.
<gaelfx> how can I make Ubuntu use a Wine app as default for opening a certain file type?
<ari_stress> Blackula: it's scattered on the disk: /usr /bin ,etc
<Madpilot> Blackula, whereever they need to go, basically
<debCarlos> vendeta: In pastebin
<prince_jammys> vendeta: thanks.
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Phipo> frybye : pls tell me
<prince_jammys> debCarlos: wow, you can read binaries?
<zhenya> всем привет еше раз
<navjot> ari_stress: not these files r on my hdd and i was runing before but now i don't know what happen
<zhenya> как в терминале ввести пароль?
<rockstaraholic> hey there
<debCarlos> prince_jammys: It's binary >??? no... i can't read them :D
<xnv> Blackula: If you know the package name, you can go into Synaptic and check its properties for where its installed files are.
<ari_stress> navjot: what kind of files?
<gaelfx> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * vendeta is very lost
<cherrry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hangthedj_> vendeta, You should be able to just click on it, but the package you have is missing something, check this link
<Madpilot> ubottu, ru | zhenya
<ubottu> zhenya: please see above
<hangthedj_> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=How_to:_Using_Unetbootin#Using
<zhenya> народ?
<debCarlos> vendeta: Ok, don't worry, i downloaded it.... i'll see what's the prob...
<Phipo> frybye : yesterday i try to record with ubuntu, and i get really2 god record.
<gaelfx> !ru | zhenya
<ubottu> zhenya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zhenya> как в терминале ввести пароль?
<frybye> there is an audio recorded in defalut ubuntu8.04 install.. my prob is that with the eeepc/701 it produces very poor audio quality - skype works fine though...
<DistroJockey> vendeta, try a   chmod +x unetbootin-linux-248     then, run it with     ./unetbootin-linux-248
<navjot> ari_stess these r .flv vedio files
<ari_stress> navjot: ah, we must play it with vlc
<Phipo> frybye : ooo ic
<ari_stress> navjot: sudo apt-get install vlc
<prince_jammys> vendeta: show us the exact error message.
<Phipo> frybye : yesterday, i was try with ardour
<vendeta> Holy shit thank you DistroJockey
<navjot> ari_stress how
<debCarlos> vendeta: It works fine to me.....
 * vendeta kiss's DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> vendeta, please watch the language. Np
<vendeta> It worked
<navjot> ari_stress one mintue plz
<debCarlos> lol
<Phipo> frybye : i think thats really interest record for all musician
<cherrry> vendeta: can u tell me what the problem was?
<hangthedj_> cherrry, it wasn't executable. me thinks
<vendeta> huh cherry?
<roshan_> i have a box running ssh and would like to log in with ssh but i have keys (i have the key files itself on hand) but how do i do so with ubuntu? i was logging in  while in windows via putty btw.
<debCarlos> vendeta: You didn't try that.... ? man,i thinked you already had executed the chmod thing lol
<gaelfx> how do you make Ubuntu open a certain file type using a Wine app?
<rockstaraholic> has anyone tried linuxmint?
<prince_jammys> cherrry: it's sh -c file, not sh file
<debCarlos> hangthedj_: Yeah, it's an executable, i just downloaded it :)
<cherrry> i have told to make it executable already
<hangthedj_> gaelfx, I'm sorry, I'm not sure, don't really run windows apps.
<vendeta> I did cherry and it didn't work
<prince_jammys> cherrry: it wasn't a shell script so you can't run it with 'sh file'
<cherrry> ok
<cherrry> now I got it
<cherrry> thanks prince
<Phipo> cherry : hi did you know how to get bandwidth from server to my computer for speed up my connection
<prince_jammys> welcome
<ari_stress> navjot: u might want to install additional codecs to play various format, go to add/remove program, search for 'mp3' and install gstreamer plugins
<cherrry> www.bandwith.com
<rockstaraholic> has anyone tried linuxmint
<cherrry> check the speed test utilityu
<bennyf11> hey How do you install JBoss Application Server on Ubuntu 8.04??\
<Phipo> cherry : thank you
<xnv> !anyone > rockstaraholic
<ubottu> rockstaraholic, please see my private message
<hangthedj_> even if something is a shell script you can always run it using ./program, unless there is no direction at the top of the file.
<Madpilot> ubottu, mintsupport | rockstaraholic
<ubottu> rockstaraholic: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<roshan_> where do i place ssh keys to log into an ssh server in ubuntu
<rockstaraholic> ahhhmy bad
<navjot> one thing more plz --- i m trying to watch some movies from bhejafry.net but i m unable to make it full screen
<ari_stress> roshan_: usually ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<roshan_> ari_stress thanks
<ari_stress> roshan_: i believe it's all the same with other distros
<xnv> roshan_: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ssh+public+key+authentication
<debCarlos> Cheese don't record audio ??/
<xnv> roshan_: Several howtos there
<hangthedj_> doesn't cheese just take pictures?
<hangthedj_> like the mac camera?
<debCarlos> ....
<debCarlos> It records videos too
<roshan_> ari_stress: i simply asked b/c i was using putty before this to login but dont know how to in ubuntu
<vendeta> -growls-
<hangthedj_> debCarlos, ahh, nice.
<prince_jammys> !ssh | roshan_
<ubottu> roshan_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vendeta> The program isn't working now
<nagyv> hello! Is it possible to use RAID if you have only one device? Or it wouldn't give any safety at all?
<navjot> ari_stress : one thing more plz --- i m trying to watch some movies from bhejafry.net but i m unable to make it full screen
<debCarlos> vendeta: What does it says ?
<prince_jammys> roshan_: it's all spelled out there
<ari_stress> nagyv: it's possible, but no protection at all
<vendeta> debCarlos: it just finishs very fast and dosn't write anything
<hangthedj_> vendeta, did you look at the link i sent on how to do it?
<gaelfx> how can I make ubuntu open a certain file type using a wine app?
<debCarlos> vendeta: lol ....
<debCarlos> vendeta: :(
<vendeta> yes i did hangthedj_
<nagyv> ari_stress: thanks.
<vendeta> debCarlos: :( indeed
<debCarlos> vendeta: Run it as root ?
<xnv> ari_stress: How is it possible?
<ari_stress> gaelfx: right click on the file, choose 'open with'
<vendeta> debCarlos: err how do i do that again?
<ari_stress> xnv: we can 'pretend' that sda2 sda3 are different disk
<debCarlos> vendeta: sudo ./file
<prince_jammys> vendeta: sudo ./filename
<gaelfx> ari_stress: I know how to do that, but wine apps aren't listed there and I don't know how to write the custom command
<ari_stress> xnv: then mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level 1 -n 2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<ari_stress> gaelfx: oww..
<debCarlos> gaelfx: wine C:\\path\\to\\program  file   ?
<hangthedj_> gaelfx, http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=7569&sid=046d10e3ec6cfdd7d67cef30448b8572
<debCarlos> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vendeta> debCarlos: even as root it does it fast without writeing
<debCarlos> vendeta: :'(
<xnv> ari_stress: Don't think that's even technically RAID
<hangthedj_> vendeta, launch the program, but to the end add > install.log and then check the install.log
<vendeta> debCarlos: No doubt..
<hangthedj_> so like `command > install.log`
<ari_stress> nagyv: nice movies :D i love india chicks, very sext
<prince_jammys> hangthedj_: heh, if he doesn't see anything in the terminal, why would he see anything in log?
<debCarlos> vendeta: Do you have syslinux and p7zip-full installed ?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to deactivate the system beel (beep) globally for the system?
<DIFH-iceroot> bell
<troxor> DIFH-iceroot: blacklist the pcspkr module
<hangthedj_> prince_jammys, because the file could be writing the whole thing using something like >&2, which won't show anything in the terminal
<ari_stress> nagyv: btw, i can see the movie in fullscreen
<prince_jammys> hangthedj_: wrong
<DIFH-iceroot> troxor: i have to do a restart after this?
<vendeta> debCarlos: i have syslinux but not p7zip
<troxor> DIFH-iceroot: nah, just `sudo modprobe -rv pcspkr`
<navjot> ari_stress: sometime mozila goes auto off why
<hangthedj_> prince_jammys, ok, i see?
<ari_stress> nagyv: try installing additional codecs in add/remove program, they have very nice programs there
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, you probably need to make an appropriate  .desktop  file and modify  /etc/gnome/defaults.list  to point to it
<debCarlos> ok, p7zip-full is needed by it :). sudo aptitude install p7zip-full
<nagyv> ari_stress: what movies?
<emman> I downloaded Miro succesfully via synaptic but it does not appear on the application...what could be the problem?
<emman> Please let me know folks!
<ari_stress> nagyv: titled 'good luck'
<jesse_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DIFH-iceroot> troxor: thx, working great
<prince_jammys> hangthedj_:  > only redirects stdout, which he would have seen in the terminal. if the program wrote to stderr, he would see it in the terminal, but not in the log.
<nagyv> ari_stress: sorry, I have no idea what are you talking about?!
<vendeta> heh ok im installing it debCarlos
<debCarlos> emman: do $ miro in terminal...
<Falstaff> All I want to do is dial a telephone number with my modem from the konect database
<ari_stress> nagyv: oww, sorry wrong nickname :D
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: ok, could you point me to a howto to do that?
<nagyv> np :)
<vendeta> YAY its going at normal speed now debCarlos
<emman> hi debcarlos! how? What is the script?
<hangthedj_> prince_jammys,  there are alot of scripts that don't show any output when running them. vmware is one of them.
<prince_jammys> hangthedj_: right. and they also won't show it when you do foo > log
<hangthedj_> they output to an install log, but perhaps this is doing the same.
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, not really. Take a look at other  .desktop  files I guess
<debCarlos> emman: Script..? Only do type miro in terminal and see what happens ^^
<debCarlos> vendeta: lol, finally :D
<bboschman> hi
<bboschman> anyone knows the supported bandwidth rates of ipw2100?
<bboschman> 11M or also 54M?
<emman> ok...thanks debcarlos!
<vendeta> debCarlos: i think i am celebrating to soon...
<debCarlos> emman: :)
<debCarlos> vendeta: uh? Another error :'( ?
<vendeta> debCarlos: err no just wait a min
<debCarlos> ok vendeta :)
<user5432> anyone here using empathy for chat/im?
<ari_stress> bboschman: u can check it: iwconfig
<emman> I want to learn command in ubuntu...any suggestion where to?
<user5432> /msg
<user5432> doesnt respect irc protocal
<tat_> what happened to linux32 deb in hardy ?
<ari_stress> emman: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<prince_jammys> emman: linuxcommand.org is not a bad start.
<vendeta> now my computor wont reconise my card lol
<vendeta> hold on ima do a quick reboot
<debCarlos> vendeta: ll
<debCarlos> *lol
<busfahrer> Excuse me, 'm ussing Ubuntu Server 7.10. It came installed with both MySQL and PostgreSQL. I don't use PGSQL at the moment, so I want to disable it from starting at boot time, but I don't want to uninstall it. How would I do that?
<emman> thanks prince_jammys,,,,
<CruX|> hello all, where can i store my iptables config in ubuntu ?
<CruX|> using iptables-save
<bboschman> CruX|, in a custom script of your choice
<prince_jammys> emman: there is also a good bash guide in the topic of #bash, if you're up for that.
<hangthedj_> busfahrer, #ubuntu-server
<ari_stress> busfahrer: sudo update-rc.d -f remove postgres
<CruX|> bboschman: hmm there is no entry for firewall in initscripts ?
<CruX|> omg
<CruX|> ok
<bboschman> CruX|, not that I know
<ari_stress> CruX|: it can be anywhere you wanted
<tat_> how do i figure wich arch i#m running ?
<ari_stress> then you call the script in /etc/network/interfaces
<CruX|> oki thx
<prince_jammys> tat_:uname -m
<vendeta> I'm back
<tat_> is x86_64 equal to amd64 ??
<debCarlos> vendeta: Did it work ?
<ePhil> Hi, for some reason on a xen guest the network stop stop work. ifconfig gets me only the loopback interface. "ifconfig eth0 up" responeds with "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device". Now the stupid question: is there a way to list the devices? lspci is out since it is not installed on the the machine :(
<prince_jammys> tat_: i think so, yes.
<mrmarchhare> tat_: Pretty sure.
<busfahrer> ari_stress: thanks
<vendeta> debCarlos: so far... no.
<emman> My printer, Sharp AR-153E is not supported in linux...any suggestion on how to make the printer working in ubuntu?
<tat_> so linux32 is available for amd64, but i can't get it with apt-get install, ad i have universe in sources.lit
<bboschman> hm - what was the shortcut for running an application (gnome)
<vendeta> It seems that the card wont hold the changes....
<bboschman> win+r <- this one for gnome =)
<DistroJockey> bboschman, alt+f2
<ari_stress> emman: is it a 'clone' of other brand? you can try use that brand driver
<debCarlos> vendeta: I'm trying on a usb drive.... seems like it doesn't work too....
<bboschman> DistroJockey, thanks
<DistroJockey> bboschman, no problem
<prince_jammys> tat_: what's the name of the package?
<vendeta> debCarlos: fuck...
<debCarlos> vendeta: lol
<vendeta> thats all i can say
<debCarlos> How can i encrypt an USB drive ??
<hangthedj_> vendeta, just say it in a more disney like way
<vendeta> k
<debCarlos> yeah :D
<vendeta> Craznoks
<debCarlos> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vendeta> or however
<debCarlos> That's why i didn't say it lol
<alraune>  ﻿debCarlos:check truecrypt
<vendeta> lol
<debCarlos> alraune: But... pgp doesn't do it ?
<tat_> ok fired iz :?
<emman> I will try if it would work using other driver...Sharp Printer is not clone of other brand.
<vendeta> Some wierd files are being created...
<pen> when will flash wmode transparency fixed?
<alraune>  ﻿debCarlos:many do, even ubu itself using crypted lvm
<debCarlos> alraune: Ok.... i want to do it simple... i'm not holding great secrets there lol.... which one do you recommend to me ?
<vendeta> I give up
<debCarlos> vendeta: you can google about it too :)
<alraune>  ﻿debCarlos:check truecrypt (google), if you want to share drive on win machines, set up the container at win
<ari_stress> is there any reference i can read regarding the use of various files in /etc/network?
<vendeta> debCarlos: I have been googling so much google told me to shut up...
<debCarlos> vendeta: lol
<vendeta> :P
<alraune> vendeta: what your prob ?
<debCarlos> alraune: Ok, i'll check it :). And not, i'll use it only in linux machines
<futoong> ref
<vendeta> alraune: Getting ubuntu installed on eee pc without a usb cd drive, all i have avalible is a psp with 2 gig card and a 1 gig sd
<frojnd> Hello there
<RsMir> hello folks
<alraune>  ﻿debCarlos:k then , cause windows often don't reads truecrypts ubuntu-gibberish
<frojnd> Can someone tell me what do I have to install for using g++ ? I wanna program in c++ what package do I have to install ?
<dcabanis> Hi all anyone using TASQUE ?
<frojnd> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<frojnd> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<frojnd> arh
<alraune> vendeta: at least a usb stick ?
<debCarlos> vendeta: Seems like mine works now .... lol, i'll do the test
<ari_stress> vendeta: you can use ubuntu on a usb disk, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<debCarlos> Ok, rebooting....
<vendeta> Well my eee pc wont boot from USB for some dumb reason
<ari_stress> vendeta: i thought it CAN boot from usb? oh boy
<vendeta> It can ari_stress, Mine just is being stupid
<alraune> vendeta: try another stick
<alraune> vendeta: can't find it in the bios ??
<hangthedj_> frojnd, I think build-essential might provide the package your looking for.
<vendeta> alraune: i only have a psp and sd card. All my usb drives burnt out
<vendeta> alraune: it just dosn't show up in boot menu
<Blackula> I have another question.  After installing Ubuntu, are there supposed to be any default icons on the desktop?
<alraune> vendeta: can't find it in the bios ??  (F2 or Esc) HD-Detection...  boot-sequenz
<pen> when will flash wmode transparency fixed?
<ari_stress> Blackula: there will be a 'home' icon
<Falstaff> Blackula When I installed mine I was amazed that there were no icons on the desktop!
<vendeta> alraune: no i click esc and choose what to boot from and it only shows boot from sshd or SD\
<Blackula> mine has no icons
<Blackula> I see icons in the panel at the top
<Blackula> but not on the desktop
<hangthedj_> Blackula, honestly I don't remember.
<alraune> vendeta: and now u use the psp to be on net  ???
<vendeta> Uh what?
<Falstaff> Blakcula ... If I remember correctly that was the way mine was ...
<prince_jammys> Blackula: you have to go into the settings to display a 'computer' and 'trash' icon in gnome
<alraune> vendeta: how are you connected now ?
<vendeta> alraune: I have multiple computers
<Blackula> ohhhh
<prince_jammys> Blackula: at least, you used to.
<alraune> vendeta: annother with sd reader ?
<hangthedj_> Blackula, There aren't any by default. http://phorolinux.com/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-alpha-1-screenshots.html
<vendeta> yes alraune
<debCarlos> vendeta: Didn't work
<vendeta> debCarlos: ok.
<prince_jammys> Blackula: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<alraune> vendeta: see pendrivelinux then, try to create a bootable sd card, should be same
<debCarlos> vendeta: It copied all the files of the livecd.... but didn't work lol
<ari_stress> debCarlos: venezuela? many very nice chicks :)
<debCarlos> ari_stress: lol, how did you know ?
<ari_stress> your country has won so many miss universe/world :D
<debCarlos> ari_stress: no, i mean, how did you know i'm in Venezuela ?
<vendeta> i see debCarlos
<alraune> vendeta: also HP has a tool to make sticks bootable, should be similar to sd, if you correct the device/name from usb to sd
<ari_stress> debCarlos: oh from the join message
<debCarlos> ari_stress: oh, right :D
<ari_stress> btw, is there any reference that explains various files in /etc/network ?
<vendeta> ok alraune
<aisyk> bonjour tlm !
<ari_stress> bonjour
<hosk> I think my status file has been slightly corrupted, is there a way to generate a new one?
<hosk> my /var/lib/dpkg/status
<vendeta> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080727-running-ubuntu-on-the-eee-pc.html < I tryed that think but when i ran the DD command it made the SD un workable for me
<pen> when will flash wmode transparency fixed?
<sinvoka> hey guys
<debCarlos> How can i restore files that i erased with rm ??????? URGENT!!! Just erased my home dir a minute ago :'((
<pen> or the bug is fixed for ndiswrapper flash?
<troxor> debCarlos: restore from backup, or use ext3rminator
<ari_stress> debCarlos: i believe we cannot undelete in ext3
<troxor> debCarlos: failing those, cry :(
<roshan_> so  i tryed logging into my ssh server by what the guide on ubuntu's site tells me. i copied te keys that i had to ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and authorized_keys however this is what happens when i try to log in http://pastebin.com/m3dcdf6b2
<debCarlos> :'( .... man, my backup was in the usb drive i just formatted :(
<vendeta> im gonna go to bed night
<pen> or the bug is fixed for ndiswrapper flash?
<troxor> debCarlos: give ext3rminator a try
<emman>  debCarlos: my condolence
<ari_stress> roshan_: chmod 600 /home/roshan/.ssh/id_rsa*
<roshan_> ari_stress: what does that line do?
<debCarlos> troxor: Where can i find it ?
<ari_stress> roshan_: it will make the files strictier security
<hangthedj_> debCarlos, I'm not sure how to use it, but lsof can help
<cr0w> hi .. I have a VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP I can use compiz?
<hangthedj_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-recover-deleted-files-with-lsof-command.html
<ssam> debCarlos, do you have another machine to work from? if you install new files onto the system you deleteted you may over write the lost files
<roshan_> ari_stress: thank you so much. it worked
<debCarlos> emman: Thanks, it's.... 108 pics, all the code i had , 96 songs, documents.... :(
<debCarlos> ssam: no
<emman> what's compiz folks?
<frojnd> Is there any good editor for programming in c++ ? I know in KDE is kate, where is implemented terminal, so u don't need extra terminal
<debCarlos> hangthedj_: lsof list open files :)
<frojnd> U don't need extra terminal for building..
<debCarlos> frojnd: I use kwrite
<frojnd> debCarlos: in gnome
<hangthedj_> right, there is a chance you can still get them if they are still in memory, it'll tell you where they are i think
<roshan_> emman: compiz is a visual effects manager i believe
<debCarlos> frojnd: Text editor ?
<frojnd> debCarlos: yes for writing c++ code
<hangthedj_> debCarlos, kwrite is very nice.  Lately i've been using the svn of geany
<ari_stress> debCarlos: there is might be hope http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<frojnd> debCarlos: but if it has implemented terminal or any command to build would be nice
<frojnd> debCarlos: like devc++ for wins
<emman> roshan: thanks for the info!
<debCarlos> frojnd: I think that devcpp is available for linux too...
<sinvoka> howdy all, can anyone help me with a few errors?
<ari_stress> sinvoka: we try
<sinvoka> awesome, im really at the end of my teather
<sinvoka> im gettin wish not found
<alraune> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<payman> hello how can i set my short cut?
<ari_stress> payman: what shorcut?
<ari_stress> brb, i got to pee
<debCarlos> ari_stress: Thanks for the link, i'll try.... :D
<payman> for example i want when i click ctrl +t open the terminal place
<sinvoka> sorry, i have updated amsn to the latest version and im getting a "exec: 3: wish: not found"  i have updated svn, tk & tcl and still no luck, reinstalled amsn multiple time with no luck..pls help
<payman> short cut
<frojnd> debCarlos: or maybe if default editor would had any plugin to execute command that build program..
<wols> sinvoka: does wish exist?
<sinvoka> it does
<sinvoka> i done whereis wish and i shows a few spots
<debCarlos> frojnd: Don't know....]
<debCarlos> Ok
<wols> in path?. can you run it?
<debCarlos> I'm off for a while... i'll try to recover my holy files :D
<sinvoka> wish: /usr/bin/wish /usr/bin/wish8.4 /usr/bin/wish8.5 /usr/local/bin/wish
<hangthedj_> payman, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<wols> sinvoka: sure. but can you run wish?
<payman> o thx yes:)
<sinvoka> when i type "wish" into terminal i get this:
<emman> good luck debCarlos
<sinvoka> The program 'wish' can be found in the following packages:
<sinvoka>  * tk8.3
<sinvoka>  * tk8.5
<sinvoka>  * tk8.4
<sinvoka>  * tk
<FloodBot1> sinvoka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> sinvoka: why is wish in /usr/local/bin?
<sinvoka> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<debCarlos> thanks, i'll need it
<ari_stress> payman: open preferences > keyboard > shortcut
<sinvoka> lol sorry
<ari_stress> ah ok
<sinvoka> where should wish be?
<debCarlos> Is that program secure ari_stress
<debCarlos> ?
<emman> Bye folks!
<ari_stress> debCarlos: havent tried it, i dont know
<hangthedj_> it sounds like wish uses the tk toolkit
<ari_stress> bye emman , see u
<payman> thx
<wols> hangthedj_: it does
<wols> sinvoka: there shouldn't be ANY file usually in /usr/local
<payman> any buddy in here is iranian?
<ari_stress> payman: what about iran?
<cplx> anyone here used an APC SmartUPS? They have a 'bypass and online switch' at the back, can this be changed manually while servers and equipment are attached?
<wols> sinvoka: ubuntu repos don't install files to /usr/local
<wols> cplx: #hardware
<payman> ari stress are u irainian?
<sinvoka> so remove wish from /usr/local?
<wols> !ot < payman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot < payman
<wols> !ot | payman
<ubottu> payman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> sinvoka: no. find out WHY it is there and what else is
<sinvoka> thats what i have trouble with, how?
<payman> i want too learn ubuntu but i know it alittle
<Eleaf> payman, go ahead
<payman> :(
<ari_stress> we are all learning here payman, everybody helps each other
<payman> ari where are u from?
<payman> i want ebook or pdf too read and learn
<lesshaste> how would I turn off the screensaver?
<IndyGunFreak> payman: there's some books out there, but most, because of ubuntu's fast release cycles, are dated as soon as they hit the shelf.
<IndyGunFreak> but they'll still have good info in them
<Blaise> can someone help me get mov files playing on Ubuntu please?
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: .mov should play fine in VLC
<IndyGunFreak> i believe anyways.
<lesshaste> Blaise, or mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> i don't do .mov to often
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak: lesshaste: I use both vlc and mplayer, in VLC I get sound but no movement, and in mplayer it flashes consistently
<cr0w> hi .. I have a VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP I can use compiz?
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to watch this, http://modrails.com/videos/passenger.mov
<alraune> ﻿ lesshaste: right click on desktop>setup workspace
<lesshaste> thanks alraune
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: working fine for me
<ari_stress> guys, can i leave a message for debCarlos?
<Ted_> yes
<humbolt> does anybody know, whether it is possible to access ones gmail contacts via ldap or some other protocol?
<ari_stress> it's for his deleted home: http://www.linux.com/feature/141074
<RsMir> dsf
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: do you have totem-plugin installed?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm assuming youd o.
<Blaise> I think so, I can play most other file formats
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak:  installed risky plugins
<IndyGunFreak> risky plugins?
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of that
<alraune> Blaise: i think the link is buggy
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: maybe its a streaming issue...
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: its working fine for me.
<Blaise> alraune: why do you think that?  I've tried downloading the files, they still don't play
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: have you tried saving the .mov to your hard drive(18mb), and playing it w/ VLC or Totem, or whatever
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak: yes I have, same issues
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Blaise> Hardy Heron
<Johnny> can someone help me with mpd and ncmpc
<IndyGunFreak> strange, i can't offer any suggestion...
<alraune> Blaise: first it claims to be a standard format and can't be played, second cpu load increases so my sec-sys throws that out
<draknn> Hello, i have a problem with my fans. i am running 8.04, up to date, and my fans stay running always
<Blaise> alraune: but it's been played fine on IndyGunFreak's machine
<alraune> anyone trying : http://modrails.com/videos/passenger.mov
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: its playing fine on my PC at this very second, my cpu load is about 8% right now.. certainly didn't spike when i opened it
<Johnny> i keep getting error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<draknn> [05:23] <BigBuddha> do you want jinx
<draknn> [05:23] <BigBuddha> to attack them still?
<draknn> [05:23] <Schicklegruber> no mi dont
<draknn> oops
<alraune> ﻿IndyGunFreak: maybe were all banned in hosts deny, lol
<draknn> wrong room, srry
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: well, i doubt thats the case.. but whatever reasons you were touting, are wrong, because like i said, its working fine for me.
<alraune> some others ? ﻿ http://modrails.com/videos/passenger.mov
<draknn>  Hello, i have a problem with my fans. i am running 8.04, up to date, and my fans stay running always
<Mr_Fixit> could someone give me an idea for a dvd ripper to d/l?
<Mr_Fixit> *please
<Mr_Fixit> *ubuntu
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak: I followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619396 and it works if I play it off my harddisk through media player
<guntbert> alraune: running smooth on my notebook hardy
<draknn> Mr_Fixit: dvd::rip
<Mr_Fixit> ty..
<Blaise> IndyGunFreak: how can i set media player or mplayer to be my default in Firefox?
<draknn> look it up in synaptic
<Mr_Fixit> yup ty again
<draknn> no p
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: really couldn't tell you to be truthful, i've got a lot of different codecs, etc. installed, and its worked fine for me since you sent me the link
<Quest_> how to open .rmvb file?
<Quest_> ! rmvb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb
<IndyGunFreak> Quest_: i jsut found a link that says mplayer should play them
<DistroJockey> Blaise, IndyGunFreak, alraune : couldn't play that mov until I installed  gstreamer ffmpeg and ugly
<Quest_> IndyGunFreak ok
<maek> ROFL -->> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2008/08/11/bsod-blue-screen-of-olympic-dimension/
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: well there you go... read DistroJockey 's post
<jussi01> !ot | maek
<ubottu> maek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alraune> ﻿IndyGunFreak:guntbert:Blaise: now mine is fine to, no cpu sensations, my sys is calm
<maek> nah jussi01 it is on topic cause they should have used ubuntu not windows
 * schmick_ is away: Gone away for now.
<alraune> ﻿IndyGunFreak:guntbert:didn't change anything
<pen> when will flash wmode transparency fixed?
<pen> or the bug is fixed for ndiswrapper flash?
<jussi01> maek: no, its offtopic - this is ubuntu support, not ubuntu discussion
<alraune> ﻿IndyGunFreak:guntbert:didn't change anything... lol and then picture and then sound stopped.. ahm location (me Germany)
<Oprtz> when press on date symbol in a website it wont open the calender ,(which show calender to select date)  what to do ? please help, i am on ubuntu 8/04
<maek> pen, are you using the Flash 10 Beta ??
<Blaise> DistroJockey: I think I have those plugins installed, how can I check?
<IndyGunFreak> maek: lmao, thats hilarious(the olympics pic)
<alraune> Blaise:﻿IndyGunFreak:guntbert:didn't change anything... lol and then picture and then sound stopped.. ahm location (me Germany)
<Blaise> DistroJockey: I think it may be a graphics card or compiz issue
<Blaise> alraune: do you use compiz?
<Johnny> johnny@mobile:~$ ncmpc
<Johnny> error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<Quest_> IndyGunFreak not playing good
<Johnny> does anyone know how to fix that?
<pen> maek, yea now
<DistroJockey> Blaise, trying to install them again is a reasonable check (may be a better way)
<alraune> Blaise:nope, not on this one
<maek> pen Beta 1 or 2 ??
<pen> maek, but I'm not using diswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: a graphics card issue?.. i doubt, that would seem unlikely, compiz.. anything is possible w/ compiz...  thsu why i don't use it. :)
<DistroJockey> Blaise, using Firefox 3.01?
<Blaise> I['ve had video issues before until I updated my ati drivers
<Blaise> yes, latest firefox
<pen> maek, hm, I think it's still 9 as it shown in about:plugins
<DistroJockey> Blaise, I have ATI, but I don't use fglrx
<Blaise> DistroJockey: ah, I do
<pen> maek, what's the correct way to install flash 10 beta 2?
<tech0007> i love compiz on nvidia!
<DistroJockey> Blaise, still shouldn't matter really me thinks
<maek> pen Flash 10 Beta 1 works a lot better with Compiz and generally than Flash 9 .. maybe you should upgrade
<pen> maek, maybe, how about beta2?
<maek> pen dont get Beta 2 get Beta 1 ... Beta 2 is very buggy atm
<DistroJockey> Blaise, am running compiz also
<pen> maek, how about the wmode transparency?
<alraune> Blaise:whats your location?
<IndyGunFreak> Blaise: well, i doubt its your video drivers, compz i guess is possible, but still seems unlikely
<Blaise> DistroJockey: IndyGunFreak: already had those plugins installed
<Blaise> alraune: UK
<Johnny> how do you permanently turn off system beep
<maek> pen not too sure on that ... to install Beta 1 remove any flash plugins through synaptic then download the .so file from adobe then put the .so file in your ~/.mozila/profilename/plugins
<zool|home> hi? whats name russian chanel ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tech0007> Johnny: blacklist pcspkr
<MrNaz> how do you upgrade ubuntu? when 8.10 comes out, how much of a hassle is it to upgrade fro m8.04 ?
<alraune> Blaise:just got it, hmm sitting in germ.,  the others us ?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, well, the site is dead now (guess we hit it too much)
<Johnny> how tech0007
<zool|home> thenks
<Blaise> lol
<IndyGunFreak> MrNaz: if all goes well, its not that big a hassle...
<MrNaz> ok cool
<MrNaz> coz 8.04 is my first ubuntu install
<DistroJockey> Blaise, Australia here :)
<tech0007> Johnny: add it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MrNaz> also
<MrNaz> whats with the silly names?
<Blaise> DistroJockey: Do you know how to change my default media player in Firefox?
<mrmarchhare> MrNaz: Welcome to your new addiction. :)
<MrNaz> 8.10 is going to be what? Incontinent Iguana ?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, did work when the site was up though, I swear
<R0CkY`> hmmmm
<jussi01> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<MrNaz> mrmarchhare oh believe you me Linux has me hooked completely
<Oprtz> how to turn on Java script ?
<maek> yay im from Australia as well
<tech0007> MrNaz: Intrepid Ibex
<MrNaz> mrmarchhare http://www.mrnaz.com/?s=publish-blog&entryid=186
<alraune> http://modrails.com/videos/passenger.mov  seems to be a server-side problem, buggy link
<Johnny> then what tech0007
<tech0007> guess what 9.04 will be named after
<MrNaz> mrmarchhare i'm so addicted i bought a second laptop yesterday heh
<MrNaz> just so i could run TWO copies of a free OS heh
<DistroJockey> Blaise, not really sorry (bar disabling add-ons)
<turtlez> MrNaz: virtual machines? :)
<Blaise> DistroJockey: I've found it in options, under Applications
<omnivor> what are some high traffic channels?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, ahh cool. Never really looked as mine usually just works :)
<MrNaz> turtlez heh nah, i needed another physical one... a small one for use in the data center when holding my full sized one while trying to configure a serve via ssh with the other is har
<MrNaz> hard
<mrmarchhare> MrNaz Oh yeah....you got it worse than me Brother. :)
<litel> Hello how to change output console text color with a command line ?
<turtlez> MrNaz: you have to go down to the DC to config boxes? poor you...
<turtlez> MrNaz: but I get your point... ;)
<MrNaz> my main laptop is a thinkpad T61p... i bought a X40 for portable tasks... i was going to get an eeepc but a second had x40 has heaps more power, a far better screen and is half the price
<MrNaz> turtlez well... i recently had to install a bunch of servers
<MrNaz> cant really physically put them on rails via ssh ;)
<omnivor> DCC SEND 8888888888888888
<turtlez> MrNaz: lies... we have "server monkies" that do it for us, it's basically the same thing
<maek> pen are you still around ??
<tkbeat> does anybody know a good personal phonebook for gnome ?
<pen> maek, yea
<bringatowel> tkbeat, what features do you want? evolution has a good contact manager
<bringatowel> also thunderbird
<maek> pen it seems im a little bit behind in the times ... read this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjY1MA
<null_byte> hey all :)
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> does anybody know of a good alarm clock for gnome?
<tkbeat> just for storing my personal numbers ... thx i will have a look in evolution
<bringatowel> gmail has a very nice web-based contact manager too :)
<MrNaz> turtlez yea, but i pay far lower rates for a "here's your ru space... i'll be back after lunch" type service hehe
<turtlez> MrNaz: very true :)
<_Hansiiiiiiiiii_> Hiho
<_Hansiiiiiiiiii_> KLICKT MA PLS http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6379075/
<MrNaz> i wish debian distros would abandon the whole "version release" fiction
<_Hansiiiiiiiiii_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6379075/
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am running tomcat5.5/ubuntu8.04.1 server
<_Hansiiiiiiiiii_> 1        http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6379075/
<MrNaz> just have weekly builds of the install media available and people can update their packages from then on
<_Hansiiiiiiiiii_> 2           http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6379075/
<kaushal> I dont see the catalina.out file under /var/log/tomcat5.5/
<kaushal> how can i address this issue
<Bubbi> I'm having trouble with my USB. I've had a phone connected to the USB for some weeks now (not continuously). And now, I just can't connect for the following reason: "usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. SIOCSIFADDR: No such device".. does anybody know why this happens..? and how to fix it..?
<draknn> Hello, i have a problem with my fans. i am running 8.04, up to date, and my fans stay running always
<DistroJockey> MrNaz, something like:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/   ?
<MrNaz> DistroJockey kinda... but there's still the whole dist-upgrade circuis
<DistroJockey> MrNaz, yeah, well, not everyone likes to live on the edge ;)
<MrNaz> DistroJockey there's no reason they cant still have multiple repos
<perfector> is there any place where i can find a list of changes in the ubuntu kernel as from the stock?
<Oprtz> ﻿﻿when press on date symbol in a website it wont open the calender ,(which show calender to select date)  what to do ? please help, i am on ubuntu 8.4, how to enable Javascript in ubuntu ?
<debCarlos> Ok
<debCarlos> ext3grep did nothing
<debCarlos> But i hava an old backup in Vista :(
<debCarlos> Guess i'll have to boot there and then cp all to my pendrive and then cp in ubuntu
<debCarlos> lol
<DistroJockey> Oprtz, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<debCarlos> And it taked about one hour to finish the analisys :(O
<debCarlos> Well
<DistroJockey> Oprtz, then restart Firefox
<axel_s> hi, whats the password for the tomcat admin web tool?
<debCarlos> I guess this is all for me today, i have to sleep. 6 AM here lol
<Oprtz> ok DistroJockey thanks
<debCarlos> bye
<hansemann> is it possible to write a script or something that adds a gnome panel when i disable desktop effects?
<rzec> ok i have tried to install both the 32/64 bit versions of ubuntu 8.04.  i also have done a memory test which all passed and the cd have been check with the MD5 but i will get a (initramfs) oprompt when i try to boot the live cd or install from the livecd.  anyone know wht i am getting this error.  I have installed ubuntu on this laptop before both 7.10 and 8.04 beta so i don't know why this...
<rzec> ...is not install or boot the livecd.
<erUSUL> rzec: probably some problem with ide/sata drivers? if you can intall a beta just do it and then just upgrade
<rzec> i don't have the cd for the beta anymore, can i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<hansemann> is it possible to write a script or something that adds a gnome panel with window chooser when i disable compiz-fusion?
<rzec> erUSUL?
<perfector> is there any place where i can find a list of changes in the ubuntu kernel as from the stock?
<erUSUL> rzec: yes; you will have to download more packages but it is easy
<erUSUL> !upgrade | rzec
<ubottu> rzec: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rzec> well i will try to install 7.10 then
<chuy_> hansemann, yes, it is possible
<_Aso_Zial_> hey
<logic> j/ #linuxac
<hansemann> ok. one more thing, what cool changes can i do when i compile my own kernel?
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<DistroJockey> rzec, this look similar? :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/222176
<gvk> You could optimize it for your hardware and it should run faster.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222176 in linux "initramfs error/problem ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New]
<porkpie> hi guy's whats the best light weight desktop to use on server
<DistroJockey> rzec, see post by  azurehi
<lore20> porkpie, fluxbox
<RsMir> fg
<lore20> porkpie, or xfce
<chuy_> porkpie, best is pretty subjective
<speedcore> delhage: Tusen TACK!
<rzec> DistroJockey, thanks, i will try that.
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<DistroJockey> rzec, you're welcome. Good luck
<porkpie> chuy_: I need to run wine as well
 * DistroJockey snaps fingers
<citroxx> say i have just installed ubuntu desktop, and i have just realised i wanted the serve edition cuz i want to have ssh telnet and ftp access etc and apache
<citroxx> is there anyway of installing the packages or whatever? withut reinstalling the os?
<DistroJockey> citroxx, yes, there is
<chuy_> citroxx, you can use aptitude or apt-get if you only have console
<DistroJockey> !ftpd | citroxx
<ubottu> citroxx: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<lore20> citroxx, simply install the package you want
<dxdemetriou> I have succesfully make likewise to work ok with skel, but after reboot I can't login with remote accounts and gives just "Error". On local accounts it gives the same Error message, but it can login. anybody knows how can I fix it?
<citroxx> ok
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<citroxx> thx
<citroxx> with synaptic package manage>R
<citroxx> sorry for typeing skillz :/
<slacker-> hi there
<slacker-> does anyone know how to make rsync *not* create empty directories when running in --compare-dest mode?
<slacker-> -m doesn't do it
<EvilGuru> My ubuntu system keeps resetting its keymap to US (so " is @) even though the keyboard options clearly show GB as default (and the only option)
<slacker-> i've prepared this previously: http://pastebin.com/d3cd9d775
<DistroJockey> citroxx, for installing LAMP, I like to use   sudo tasksel   (mainly because I don't know the name of the meta package)
<citroxx> you lost me.
<DistroJockey> !lamp | citroxx
<ubottu> citroxx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DistroJockey> citroxx, sudo tasksel    from a terminal will let you select things to install
<DistroJockey> citroxx, best not to unselect things using that though :)
<TeslaTony> How do I get changes to the xorg.conf file to take effect?
<DistroJockey> TeslaTony, restart the X server  (logout/reboot/ctrl+alt+backspace)
<Azdar> Est-ce-que un français pourrait me venir en aide s'il vous plait ? :)
<DistroJockey> !fr | Azdar
<ubottu> Azdar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Azdar> join #ubuntu-fr
<citroxx> everytime i select mark and apply any package in the synaptic manager it says an error occoured and it failed to fetch  the file
<citroxx> :/
<DistroJockey> citroxx, do a    sudo apt-get update   from terminal
<Azdar> join #ubuntu-fr
<DistroJockey> Azdar, /join #ubuntu-fr
<citroxx> ok
<Azdar> Thanks :D
<DistroJockey> np :)
<slacker-> nobody for my rsync troubles?
<citroxx> ah is ee the problem
<citroxx> its not connecting to the internet
<citroxx> to grab the package
<citroxx> just did a hardware test
<slacker-> pity :/
<slacker-> cu
<citroxx> could not find gateway
<DistroJockey> citroxx, you get any net access?
<citroxx> we'll ive point it at my router
<citroxx> no http nothing
<citroxx> 192.168.1.1
<citroxx> etc
<DistroJockey> citroxx, that definately won't help
<citroxx> but i've got it plugged into my router with a lan cable.. the gateway address is 192.168.1.1
<citroxx> configuration set to 'static ip address'
<citroxx> in the eth0 settings
<DistroJockey> citroxx, that's an odd address for a gateway from a router (in my experience)
<citroxx> its the one im connected to now on my xp machine!
<hansemann> i have the same adress so its normal
<nyvhax> hi
<citroxx> im sure thats all configured fine
<DistroJockey> citroxx, hansemann : k, learn something new everyday :)
<citroxx> its a hardware problem or drivers or somthing
<DistroJockey> citroxx, I'd start with an    ifconfig
<echo6> how do i get hal/policykit to enforce read-only for mounting filesystems?
<citroxx> DistroJockey, what am i looking for here?
<DistroJockey> citroxx, eth0  most likely
<citroxx> yeh got that
<citroxx> then some mac addresses
<citroxx> then some other stats
<DistroJockey> citroxx, cool, that's a start
<DistroJockey> citroxx, how about?:    less /etc/resolv.conf
<server_> &nick kjdx
<Cheiron> Maybe you meant: dice dict
<RsMir> h
<citroxx> it says nameserver 192.168.1.1
<DistroJockey> citroxx, sounds fine also
<guntbert> citroxx: ping 192.168.1.1
<ph8> hey guys; is there a way I can run a command once, one minute after bootup?
<citroxx> ok, for example say i take static ip setting off
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<citroxx> ok, for example say i take static ip setting off
<citroxx> then put roaming mode on
<citroxx> jesus
<DistroJockey> citroxx, heh
<db92> so im having this issue, flash constantly refuses to play any sound at all in mozilla
<db92> when i play downloaded .flv files it works flawlessly
<DistroJockey> citroxx, maybe related to   /etc/network/interfaces
<citroxx> right
<citroxx> it connects to the net in roaming mod
<citroxx> do i need to connect to a 802.1x protected network?
<citroxx> to connect to my lan?
<echo6> ph8: Use cron
<guntbert> citrox: not if you are connected by cable
<citroxx> right
<citroxx> well i am
<citroxx> but when i put in all my static ip setting it wont connect
<citroxx> to the internet
<citroxx> but when in roaming mode it can
<citroxx> but i need a static ip so i can connect to the machine from this machine via ssh etc
<citroxx> :/
<DistroJockey> citroxx, Not really familiar with that, but have seen a few people have similar issues
<bazhang> citroxx, if you have cable why the need to set static
<citroxx> ok thx for your helps anyways :)
<bazhang> citroxx, you effectively have static in that situation
<citroxx> well, i want to know that that machine always will have the ip 192.168.1.20
<citroxx> or whatever
<citroxx> thats how i setup my slackware box
<echo6> citroxx: have you set your default gateway and your dns resolver?
<citroxx> yes
<citroxx> 192.168.1.1
<citroxx> thats when the issues start
<ph8> echo6:  But that's repetitive no?
<guntbert> citroxx: could be, you are using the same ip-address on your windows-machine and on ubuntu
<citroxx> i thought that
<DistroJockey> citroxx, maybe you can get the DHCP server (router) to always give that address to that MAC?
<citroxx> there is no conflict
<echo6> ph8: you can configure it how you want
<citroxx> my xp machine has a static ip 192.168.1.7
<ph8> echo6:  I can configure cron to run something once, after bootup?
<ph8> how?
<db92> any clues about what i can do to make mozilla flashplayer play sound :||
<DistroJockey> db92, tried   pavucontrol  ?
<db92> wazza? :||
<citroxx> that could be an idea DistroJockey, seems a very round about way of doing it
<citroxx> why doesnt this work? its basic stuff!
<DistroJockey> citroxx, most DHCP servers remember addresses given to a certain MAC address (I believe)
<citroxx> strange :S
 * DistroJockey shrugs
<db92> pulseaudio? :||| im not using pulseaudio anywhere :P
<guntbert> citroxx: can you ping your xp-machine?
<db92> how would it help? :p
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<echo6> ph8: yes, not sure of the options need to check man pages, the other option is to append an entry in /etc/rc.local for whatever it is you want to launch
<DistroJockey> db92, what Ubuntu are you running again?
<db92> mm... ubuntu?:P
<db92> how do you mean "what" ?:P
<ph8> echo6: The problem is rc.local doesn't appear to be long enough
<db92> standard ubuntu and ive changed the main audio from alsa to oss :P
<DistroJockey> db92, Hardy? 8.04? 7.10?
<db92> a rite
<db92> ye hardy
<DistroJockey> db92, then you have pulseaudio :)
<db92> :||
<echo6> ph*: sorry don't follow? what is you are trying to run? you just edit /etc/rc.local to add in whatever it is youwant to run at boot
<db92> since when? :\\
<DistroJockey> db92, since Hardy 8.04 :)
<darwin_> hello my new monitor is asking me to set resolution to 1440 x 900
<db92> ive almost totally removed pulseaudio and i have switched everything to be parsed by oss in the first place :|
<darwin_> can anybody let me know how to do that
<DistroJockey> db92, well, by default
<ph8> echo6: I effectively want to run a mount -a about 20 seconds after boot is finished and various things are setup
<TeslaTony> DistroJockey: BTW, thanks. My xorg.conf is now configured right
<citroxx> sweet im rolling now, static ip sorted.
<echo6> ph8: sleep 20 ; mount -a
<citroxx> now just gotta install and start all the services i need and port forward them to the outside world
<DistroJockey> TeslaTony, did I help with that?
<citroxx> im offering freeshells for eggdrops etc
<ph8> echo6:  point
<citroxx> for a laugh
<gargoyle> Quick one, what's the meta package to perform the same actions as if I had chose LAMP from the installer?
<DistroJockey> citroxx, so how'd you fix it?
<bazhang> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<loonytoony> I have a question about file perms.  If I have a directory, is it enough to make that directory rwx------ to prevent users from accessing it and any subfiles/directories??
<wols> gargoyle: tasksel
<TeslaTony> DistroJockey: Yeah. About 20 minutes ago. You told me that restarting the x server was all that's needed to get a new xorg.conf loaded right
<wols> TeslaTony: and he was right
<loonytoony> I mean if I take away all permisions from the directoin will that automaticlally deny them permission to contents
<DistroJockey> wols, bazhang : is there a way to do that LAMP Server via apt-get rather than tasksel?
<loonytoony> even contents of subdirectories?
<echo6> loonytoony: yes, only root can read, write and execute
<DistroJockey> TeslaTony, ahh, yes. You're welcome :)
<wols> DistroJockey: apt-get a few packages. that's all that tasksel does
<TeslaTony> wols: And as a result, I can properly use contractions under LXDE. Now if only I could get my other alt key working...
<DistroJockey> wols, yeah, just thought there may be a metapackage like  ubuntu-desktop etc.
<gargoyle> Thanks.
<loonytoony> ok. i have a folder with  lot of files that have various perms and I want to temporarily block permissions and restore later
<DistroJockey> wols, I always use tasksel for LAMP installs myself :)
<loonytoony> I didn't know if I'd have set them all recursively or if just the top directory was enough
<citroxx> DistroJockey, used dhcp
<DistroJockey> citroxx, ahh, *nods*
<darwin_> could it be gksudo screenresolution or something?
<citroxx> :D
<bazhang> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<darwin_> thanks
<bazhang> darwin_, ^^
<bazhang> np
<echo6> loonytoony: top directory is fine,  as you are taking away the execute permissions from user and all others with rwx------ no one accept root can execute any commands such as "ls" etc within that directory
<loonytoony> ok good. thanks
<echo6> loonytoony: best thing to do is simply try it out :)
<katrina> Hello! I was wondering where I could go to get some help!
<katrina> for Ubuntu and Ipod :( irc.freenode.net)
<maek> oh dear just tried the Flash 10 release candidate ... is it that much to ask Adobe to create a usable flash player on Linux ??
<bazhang> katrina, what do you need
<bazhang> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> katrina, ^^
<katrina> typical 6th gen problem, stuck my ipod into the comp  and now the things not bloody recognizing songs
<maek> when ever I go to Adobe's own website .. Firefox slows to a CRAWL !!
<katrina> and searched everywhere, and the link for will's site is dead
<bazhang> katrina, what apps have you tried, eg gtkpod etc
<katrina> gtkpod wont load my ipod
<katrina> for some readon
<katrina> *reason
<geev8> your help please i don't know wot happen to my computer because i can connect with xchart but i cant browse
<bazhang> amarok works fine here
<katrina> okay but I'm now a the point that my ipod music is on my ipod, but not showing on the ipod itself, if that makes sense?
<vegekou> ciao
<katrina> I need to fiddle with the hash part (itunesdb) but I'm not sure how to exactly how to do that....
<bazhang> katrina, what version of ubuntu
<katrina> feisty
<bazhang> katrina, no wonder
<katrina> arg dont tell me that :S
<bazhang> yup
<katrina> is there any kind of other type of fix for this? I can't exactly reinstall ubuntu
<Tanzanite> i don't know wot happen to my computer because i can connect with xchart as now i chat but i cant browse with firefox
<bazhang> katrina, any reason not to upgrade via the net?
<mahfiaz> katrina: don't hesitate to upgrade, new versions of programs have many bugs fixed and new features
<bazhang> Tanzanite, you mean xchat?
<citroxx> can someone try ssh to 78.145.42.25 to check my portforwarding?
<bazhang> citroxx, not a wise option
<citroxx> no?
<Tanzanite> <bazhang> yap xchart
<bazhang> nay
<citroxx> why
<citroxx> how else can i test
<ForgeAus> why is cups required for banshee?
<katrina> I don't exactly have anywhere to back up my stuff, that's my fear
<bazhang> citroxx, this channel is logged and so everyone on the internet knows that ip address now
<citroxx> its dynamic
<coulix> Hi when you move the sliders in firefox is it smooth ? http://dayjet.williamworley.com/slider/ on my ubuntu it is kind of sluggish
<bazhang> still not safe or a good idea
<mahfiaz> citroxx: it worked, but now i know your ip, know that there is ssh running and may start brute force attack
<bazhang> Tanzanite, it is xchat not xchart
<ForgeAus> hehe pity you can't xchart with x-chat :)
<citroxx> try and break it then
<citroxx> for fun :P
<bazhang> citroxx, this is offtopic
<ForgeAus> of course if you took some ircstats you could probably xchart your results from x-chat :)
<citroxx> certainly is!
<citroxx> you started it bazhang.
<citroxx> not me
<bazhang> so please dont
<ForgeAus> but none of that answers my question: why is cups required for banshee?
<Tanzanite> bazhang: ok but dou know what is the solution related to my problem
<bazhang> Tanzanite, state what it is clearly with lots of details and maybe we can help
<bzalto> I just installed Ubuntu and navigated to the desktop to install java.  I used this command: rpm -Uvh <rpm_package_file>
<wols> bzalto: bad. very very bad
<bazhang> bzalto, that is for a rpm based distro not ubuntu
<bzalto> How do I get it for UBuntu?
<lengyue0089> how am i  install the mplay in the ubuntu system?
<wols> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bazhang> see the link bzalto
<bzalto> Thanks!
<wols> lengyue0089: with synaptic
<bazhang> lengyue0089, you mean mplayer?
<Johnny> whats the name of a good compiler for someone who's just starting to learn c++ ?
<lengyue0089> yes
<ForgeAus> mono? :)
<TeslaTony> Under Syem>Administration, I have to items labelled "Printing," one points to /usr/bin/system-config-printer and the other points to gnome-cups-manager. My printer will not print, and I wonder if there's a conflict between the two. Ideas?
<bazhang> lengyue0089, via synaptic package manager
<ForgeAus> (erm I mean monodevelop) no wait thats C# not c++...
<ForgeAus> codeblocks?
<wols> Johnny: thereis only gcc/g++ in linux
<wols> ForgeAus: an IDE is not a compiler
<wols> Johnny: install build-essential
<ForgeAus> wols, there has to be some kind of ide for it
<ForgeAus> kdevelop has that kinda stuff
<Johnny> whats an ide?
<Johnny> wols,
<ForgeAus> whats gnome's kdevelop?
<wols> ForgeAus: sure. but he didn't ask for a IDE
<Johnny> im totally new to programming
<ForgeAus> Integrated development environment Johnny
<wols> Johnny: then don't start with C++
<ForgeAus> ie gui programming app
<ForgeAus> which is what someone new probably wants
<Johnny> yes probably
<wols> ForgeAus: not a gui programming app at all
<Johnny> whats the name of a good one
<ForgeAus> lol wols
<ForgeAus> python's nice imho :)
<ForgeAus> (or boo if you get mono-develop)
<ForgeAus> wols I wasn't atlking about gui programming, I was talking about gui interface for programming, different thing)
<Johnny> whats the name of a good ide for c++ ForgeAus
<wols> ForgeAus: so was I. IDEs are not GUI
<Johnny> i have anujta
<ForgeAus> eclipse is one...
<wols> Johnny: eclipse, kdevelop anjutah
<wols> Johnny: why do you want to use C++?
<ForgeAus> (but I think you need addons for C)
<ForgeAus> whats anjutah? I don't know it
<wols> ForgeAus: no
<Johnny> i need to learn how to program
<Johnny> and i have a c++ book
<TheChosenOne> hello
<xintron_> I get the following now when I run commands: "/home/xintron/dead.letter... Saved message in /home/xintron/dead.letter" why?
<ForgeAus> there's nothing wrong with C++ its just finding an environment for newbies that can help them learn C++ in a cushy way
<TheChosenOne> anyone want to undertake a challenge
<wols> xintron_: what kind of thing is /home/xintron/dead.letter?
<ForgeAus> (for windows theres sharp-develop but for linux.. its difficult... maybe try java or something instead, netbeans?)
<wols> ForgeAus: you can't. cause it'S C++
<wols> !ask | TheChosenOne
<ubottu> TheChosenOne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xintron> wols: It's when I run "sudo". I get "Unable to resolve host <host>"
<TheChosenOne> i didnt ask to ask
<citroxx> how do i login as root on my fresh install?
<ForgeAus> well I think eclipse is probably the way to go
<citroxx> su root
<DistroJockey> citroxx, you don't by default and shouldn't
<citroxx> but i want to add some users?
<DistroJockey> citroxx, sudo
<wols> xintron: what has "dead.letter" suddently to do with sudo? stay on ONE topic
<ForgeAus> although anjuta looks pretty good it has glade built in apparently
<jesse_> could someone tell me the fstab entry that corresponds to the mount command ""
<wols> citroxx: you don't. and no one here will tell you how to do it. use sudo instead
<datacrusher> http://www.meiobit.com/files/bsod_nest_main2_2.jpg
<jesse_> could someone tell me the fstab entry that corresponds to the mount command "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/big\ red\ disk -r"
<bazhang> datacrusher, what is that
<jesse_> ?
<xintron> wols: I mean. All commands I run in the terminal gives me that with "dead.letter" and in that file it says things like "unable to resolve host <host>" etc
<wols> !errors | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<bazhang> datacrusher, dont paste that in here
<wols> bazhang: spam
<citroxx> lol bluescreen
<citroxx> everyones proper strict in here arnt they
<dijenerate> hi all anyone else having the problem I'm having where firefox is unusable? it crashes on opening it crashes on clicking its window it just crashes and cannot be used I'm bald now from pulling our my hair and very very pissed off! help!!!!
<bazhang> citroxx, there is an offtopic channel for chat
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rdav> I can't get any terminals to show tty1-tty6, yet get a gui login and desktop... someone have any ideas ?
<bazhang> dijenerate, how many extensions do you have, how many open flash tabs etc
<dijenerate> two flash tabs four extensions
<bazhang> dijenerate, which extensions
<dijenerate> same home partition from gutsy 32-bit moved to hardy 64-bit
<db92> still looking for a way to make sound on flash work on mozilla
<DistroJockey> rdav,  so pressing   ctrl+alt+F1  does not get you a terminal?
<dijenerate> dowloadhelper and dom inspector
<bazhang> dijenerate, thats two
<mahfiaz> db92, do you have one sound card?
<xintron> wols: The dead.letter file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36812/
<db92> ye
<dijenerate> sorry meant four flash tabs two extensions
<rdav> DistroJockey, only a blank screen with a flashing cursor on top LH cnr, no login
<bazhang> dijenerate, try disabling all extensions; what version of ubuntu and ff
<legend2440> dijenerate: try   firefox -safe-mode		Disables extensions and themes for this session.
<dabbu> wols:now i am able to share file with windows but when they try to access it ask for user and password ..is there any way i can remove it
<dabbu> ﻿i am able to share file with windows but when they try to access it ask for user and password ..is there any way i can remove it
<wols> dabbu: no. both windows and linux always need a user/password for accsing a network share
<Evildevil> Ciao a Tutti
<Evildevil> hi all
<bazhang> !it | Evildevil
<ubottu> Evildevil: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<citroxx> what does this mean? im trying to install eggdrop
<citroxx> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Evildevil> bazhang: i know but i know eng :D
<dabbu> wols:is there any way i can remove it because when i access windows computer they don;t ask me for password
<DistroJockey> rdav, do you have a   vga=   setting on the kernel line you booted with? (can be seen with   less /boot/grub/menu.lst )
<Chousuke> citroxx: you probably don't have gcc installed
<mahfiaz> dabbu, you can set your computer to remember password, and btw, windows passwordless sharing is accomplished by guest:guest, similar to anonymous:anonymous
<dabbu> wols:it is the share folder over LAN
<citroxx> ah ok
<citroxx> ill install it from the package thing.. thanks
<Chousuke> citroxx: install build-essential and read the INSTALL document from eggdrop
<RandyboY> I installed the gtkorphan package from the Add/remove... menu and removed orphna files. But after that my dell laptop cant connect with the wireless device, only cabled nic. There were lotsa lib's being removed. How can i find and reinstall the needed libs/drivers?
<rdav> DistroJockey, yes!...
<Chousuke> citroxx: isn't eggdrop in the repository though?
<DistroJockey> citroxx, build-essential
<citroxx> no idea ill check it
<DozedOnLinux> wols: update: i helped L get Ubuntu installed. your suggestion on IDE (corrected with CMOS config). battery prob dying. thanks for idea
<mahfiaz> dabbu: you can read 'man smb.conf' for extra information
<Evildevil> anyone can help me with my wi.fi card? whit lspci i found SiS900 PCI fast ethernet...but i cant find drivers for NDIsrapper!
<Chousuke> citroxx: you may need to enable universe repository to find it
<Johnny> how do i switch java?
<citroxx> hrm.
<Johnny> update-alternative...?
<ph8> does anyone know what -DSTATUS does when starting apache?
<DistroJockey> rdav, might need to change or remove that  vga=xxx (edit it from the grub boot screen initially)
<dabbu> mahfiaz:can u tell me now how to do that..it will take much more time to read the man
<rdav> DistroJockey, cool onto it now
<DistroJockey> rdav, :)
<Tanzanite> hey people help, when i want to browse to Internet using mozilla firefox no page is to be displayed
<Tanzanite> no error
<legend2440> Johnny    sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Tanzanite> but xchat is working fine
<RandyboY> I installed the gtkorphan package(graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries) from the Add/remove... menu and removed orphna files. But after that my dell laptop cant connect with the wireless device, only cabled nic. There were lotsa lib's being removed. How can i find and reinstall the needed libs/drivers?
<wols> Tanzanite: start firefox from a xterm and check xterm for error messages
<Chousuke> RandyboY: hmh
<mahfiaz> dabbu: no, i would have to read it too, but search for security=share
<wols> RandyboY: what wlan chip?
<Chousuke> RandyboY: your best bet would be to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<Chousuke> RandyboY: in case gtkorphan removed any core libs
<RandyboY> wols, don know? How do i find out? lspci?
<Tanzanite> <wols> how do i go cos i am new to ubuntu
<wols> RandyboY: possibly. if it's a pci device
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, does entering the following in the address box in Firefox work?:   150.101.98.211
<wols> Tanzanite: I told you. open an xterm and run it from there
<rdav> DistroJockey, just removed vga ptions and rebooting
<RandyboY> wols, lspci gives me "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<DistroJockey> rdav, k, best of luck
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> it works for that ip
<ATA_Dark_Shadow>  greetings, i need to put a "wait" command on detecting usb-devices(so not all devices are detected at the same time), where would i do such a thing?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, then something is up with your DNS resolution
<wols> RandyboY: iwconfig -a
<Johnny> how do i increase my wireless cards power
<wols> DistroJockey: xchat uses IPs to connect direclty? no DNS resolving?
<Johnny> or make it so it pics up signals better
<dabbu> ﻿mahfiaz:ok i am doing it now
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> so is there a solution for it because i want to run out of windows
<wols> Johnny: better antenna
<DistroJockey> wols, maybe, but not sure (might be hardcoded for default servers?)
<citroxx> where are packages installed too ? i need to edit a config file
<jaydogg2008_> hello all, any experts in the room this morning i need some help with a configuration issue with ubuntu
<mahfiaz> Johnny, some cards may be able, see iwconfig
<wols> Tanzanite: nslookup google.com  pastebin the output
<matholio> is there any way to colour the tasks tabs in the taskbar in ubuntu?
<Johnny> wols, this exact card was in my toshiba sattelite and it could pick up signal all over the house
<Johnny> but on this computer im stuck in this one room
<dabbu> ﻿mahfiaz:its solved ..thank u
<Johnny> and my linksys pci card is even worse
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, can you pastebin    cat /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<mahfiaz> dabbu: :)
<xintron> wols: I think the problem has something to do with the newinstalled sendmail
<Johnny> it says 68% in nm-applet but it doesnt pick anything up hardly
<wols> xintron: you installed sendmail? actual sendmail?
<wols> why???
<xintron> wols: Why not?
<db92> still looking for a way to make sound on flash work on mozilla :PppPP
<RandyboY> wols, iwconfig -a gives me "-a no such device". iwconfig gives me "no wireless extenions" on lo, eth0 and wmaster0. wlan0 has some info to it... what info you need there?
<jaydogg2008_> i have 2 linksys wireless cards, a pcmcia and a pci and the laptop one is much better
<xintron> wols: I want to be able to send mails using php's mail() function
<wols> RandyboY: so the driver is still working for your wlan
<dabbu> ﻿mahfiaz:u dont know how much relaxed i am now..i was trying this or 3 days..i reinstalled samba..remove it and it then installed it man time then now i am able to share it perfectly
<Johnny> how do you improve wireless card performance
<mahfiaz> Johnny, some cheaper cards do not report signal strength, or report some constant value
<zk_> hello...can someone help me share my pppoe connection?
<wols> xintron: and? sendmail is NOT needed. exim which ships with ubuntu is just fine and has the advantage of being no hassle
<citroxx> where does eggdrop get install? what directory?
<citroxx> thanks :)
<wols> xintron: EVERY MTA out there has a sendmial wrapper binary. ALL of them
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Johnny: with interface down, do > iwconfig wlan0 txpower XX     (wlan0 can be ath0 or other) most cards are at max power to start .txpower sets the transmit power in dBm or % power
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, or just do all the following in a terminal and give us the address:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<xintron> wols: ah, how do I set that up with php then?
<RandyboY> wols, ok? i can list up wireless network, but cant connect them... That has nothing with the drivers to do then?
<wols> citroxx: install it from the repos and then dpkg -L eggdrop
<Johnny> what should XX be DozedOnLinux ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Johnny: in terminal (for more info) > man iwconfig
<wols> xintron: no setup needed
<citroxx> wols it starts but i need to write the config file
<citroxx> i just dont know where it is
<wols> citroxx: config files are in ~ or /etc, depending
<citroxx> /usr/lib
<wols> has nothing to do with where the eggdrop itself is. check eggdrop docs
<citroxx> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Johnny:  dBm or % power. read manual for iwconfig in terminal > man iwconfig
<citroxx> cool
<wols> RandyboY: how do you connect usually? check your logs for errors relating to your WLAN
<Johnny> you know the aux and main lines on the internal cards , what can i do to make those better
<wols> syslog and kernel.log mainly
<Johnny> i have some from another laptop that i plugged in but it didnt help much
<Kasle> I have a problem! When i try to boot ubuntu Hardy Heron it just stops and i have to kill the computer. When i run the recovery mode it keeps telling me about something like: "USB port 8-3 error 110" Any sugestions? =)
<Johnny> can i make an antenna ?
<jaydogg2008_> how do i reinstall the gnome-games extensions, everytime i try to install a new package it says my gnome-games is not configured properly and i don't know how to configure it
<Johnny> for the aux, main things on the internal cards that is
<xintron> I get "Hostname: Unknown host" and "Unable to resolve hostname" when using sudo, why is that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Johnny: if you are on a desktop, prob unlikely to make a difference, with laptop, possible, but louder isnt always better, especially when your router is <10 feet away
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> Reading package lists... Done
<Tanzanite> Building dependency tree
<Tanzanite> Reading state information... Done
<Tanzanite> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Tanzanite>   pastebinit
<Tanzanite> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Tanzanite> Need to get 8362B of archives.
<Tanzanite> After this operation, 86.0kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Tanzanite> Get:1 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe pastebinit 0.9-0ubuntu1 [8362B]
<Tanzanite> Fetched 8362B in 10s (807B/s)
<Tanzanite> Selecting previously deselected package pastebinit.
<Tanzanite> (Reading database ... 124602 files and directories currently installed.)
<Tanzanite> Unpacking pastebinit (from .../pastebinit_0.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<Tanzanite> Setting up pastebinit (0.9-0ubuntu1) ...
<jpds> !pastebin | Tanzanite
<ubottu> Tanzanite: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Johnny> its nto my router DozedOnLinux its a hospital across the street
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, hehe, that's longer than  /etc/resolv.conf
<RandyboY> wols, ive been using nm-applet default in the new ubuntu... but it was yeasterday when i removed orphaned libs it disconnected and didnt want to connect again. it _finds_ my wireless network, but wount connect
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Johnny: so can i assume you dont own it, or dont have permission to use it ?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, the link is mentioned just above the prompt after that command completed
<xintron> I get "Hostname: Unknown host" and "Unable to resolve hostname" when using sudo, why is that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Johnny: this in not the channel for that type of subject.
<Tanzanite> guys i now nothing about it so i replay as they told me
<jrib> xintron: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, and the output of the 'hostname' command
<Johnny> sure i own it
<wols> RandyboY: WPA? WEP?
<DistroJockey> xintron, sounds to me like your   /etc/hosts   is a bit messed up
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> not reported
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, try:   cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<bullgard4> Pan Event log reports: "Unable to connect to "news.gmane.org". 381 PASS required. Pan is now offline." What does "381 PASS required" mean?
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> cursor is still as if there is something is going on but not completed
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, hit enter
<wols> bullgard4: needs a password. probably 381 is a NNTP error code. see the NNTP RFCs
<administrateur> 90i
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> i did more than once but still the some
<bullgard4> wols: Ah, ok.
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, hmm
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> when i hit enterkey it leave just blank space
<DistroJockey> DistroJockey, try from a new terminal
<DistroJockey> oops
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> what will hapen if i will close terminal?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, try not to for a bit
<Kasle> Can anyone help me? I'm Trying to boot Ubuntu, but when i do it just hangs up. When i start recovery mode it keeps telling me something like cant load USB port 8-3 (...) error 110...
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, just get a new one for now
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey> ok i started a new one
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, now try:   cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<lonejack> is there a way to protect a document with crypt algorytm? I'm using open office word. Not sure it is good enought. Advices?
<jrib> lonejack: use gpg
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, if you get the same, then I guess pastebinit can't resolve the name to the IP
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> am waiting for report from it
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, should be real quick. Not going to work
<lonejack> jrib: thx
<luke___> man i still cant find the eggdrop.conf file on my system?
<siavas1> how can i disable ubunt's desktop shortcut creation after mounting a drive ?
<jrib> luke___: that is because you create it
<luke___> how do i search for a file in linux?
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> so it is the some as before
<luke___> oh ok
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, just paste the one main line from   /etc/resolv.conf   here :)
<luke___> where is eggdrop default installed to with ubuntu?
<jrib> luke___: it doesn't matter, but 'dpkg -L eggdrop' will tell you
<iGama> luke___, do this : whereis eggdrop or locate eggdrop
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, starts with nameserver
<dijenerate> ok... firefox crashes in safe mode too with all themes and plugins disabled
<luke___> ok
<siavas1> =
<ibota> hi i have a problem playing assaultcube, anyone play assaultcube here?
<mib> hi
<mib> i have installed a firestarted recently but its still pop up happening in my FireFox
<MaXiMe> salut tous le monde
<mib> please help
<jrib> !fr | MaXiMe
<ubottu> MaXiMe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MaXiMe> ok
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> ### BEGIN INFO
<Tanzanite> #
<Tanzanite> # Modified_by:  NetworkManager
<Tanzanite> # Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager
<Tanzanite> # Process_id:   4736
<roy__> why am i getting a segmentation fault in firefox going to flash sites??
<jrib> Tanzanite: don't paste here, use paste.ubuntu.com
<martinLivvi> #ubuntu
<Johnny> is eclipse for java or anything ?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, I said the ONE main line
<jrib> Johnny: you can use it for other languages too
<newbe1> Is a virus scanner needed
<jussi01> !virus | newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Johnny> i want a c++ ide specifically
<jrib> newbe1: nope
<mib> anyone?
<Tanzanite> <jrib> where is paste.ubuntu.com?
<Johnny> something thats easy for beginners
<newbe1> ok
<jrib> Tanzanite: it is a url, http://paste.ubuntu.com in your browser
<DistroJockey> siavas1, in   gconf-editor   go to  apps - nautilus - desktop   and untick  volumes-visible
<Tanzanite> <jrib> my prob is i cant browse that is why am looking for your help
<Sylphid> Johnny, code::blocks is good
<DistroJockey> jrib, he can't resolve names to IP
<giversen> hi?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i have random backgrounds on boot?
<mib> anyone?
<giversen> are he one from Denmark there can help me?
<giversen> here*
<mib> it keeps on popping up
<jrib> DistroJockey: ah.  Tanzanite: can you use 91.189.90.174 ?
<rdav> DistroJockey tty1-tty6 all better now, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> mib: what keeps up popping? if i can help will help?
<DistroJockey> rdav, excellent. You're welcome
<Johnny> whats the name of a beginner friendly ide for c++
<mib> Pirate_Hunter: the pop up screen keep on pop up
<mib> in my firefox
<mib> so annoying
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i have random desktop backgrounds on boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> mib: hmmm please explain in detail, which popup screen and since when it has started
<luke___> how do i change the MOTD thing when you ogin via SSH?
<luke___> utc
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: write a small script that you call on login.  Or see if 'wallpaper-tray' or 'drapes' does what you want
<Sylphid> Johnny, code::blocks is good http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Tanzanite> <jrib> it is not workink
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: kk out of curiosity you wouldnt have such script
<mib> Pirate_Hunter, it has started since two weeks ago
<clockbiscuit> hello - i've got a problem with mounting an external drive - its owned by root for some reason, how do i fix this so i can write files myself?
<mib> wqhenever i use browser, it will pop up
<jrib> Tanzanite: k, use #flood if you need to paste many lines then
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: not offhand, no.  Just figure out how to use gconf with your language of choice and how to generate a random number
<Pirate_Hunter> mib: that doesnt explain much you say a popup screen keeps popping in firefox but i have no clue what youre saying, it sounds like adware but this is linux..."get my drift"
<mib> ya
<mib> im using ubuntu
<mib> its like impossible to have adware
<jrib> luke___: edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set a Banner.  Then edit the banner file (/etc/issue.net usually).  Or edit /etc/motd if that's what you are looking for.  I think that's what you see
<mib> but in fact , it pops up "Untitled Window"
<mib> every now and then
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> to get the line you asked i just entered gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to install just grub on a cd
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyway to use the 360 headset as a mic?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, yep, that's one of many ways :)
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, so what's that one line?
<Sepu> Hi!
<hansemann> can someone help me make a script that hides one gnome panel when i activate compiz-fusion and take it back when i deactivate?
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> from there the main line says <DistroJockey> ### BEGIN INFO
<hiptobecubic> but i can't use grub-install because the cd isn't really 'writeable' is it? or can i just tell ubuntu to install to the burn:/// directory and it will sort it out?
<Johnny> i have this external drive from a laptop running ubuntu and usually its supposed to just auto mount when i plug it in but nothing happens now and i have no idea how to get it working  does anyone know what to do?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, starts with  nameserver
<hiptobecubic> Johnny type lsusb in a terminal
<kaushal> is there a short cut key to lock Ubuntu Desktop 8.04
<Sargun> heya
<kaushal> I mean screen lock
<hiptobecubic> kaushal, ctrl alt l
<Johnny> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04cf:8818 Myson Century, Inc. Fast 3.5" External Storage hiptobecubic
<Pirate_Hunter> mib: if you open firefox and you get an empty screen with untitled windows than it is your settings on how tabs are opened or windows are opened in firefox
<mahfiaz> hiptobecubic: this should be done by running grub on 1,44 MB iso, which can make cd bootable
<mib> nope
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyway to use the 360 headset as a mic?
<kaushal> hiptobecubic, any other options
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, if you don't have a   nameserver   line in   /etc/resolv.conf   then I guess that's the issue
<Johnny> now what hiptobecubic
<mib> i open the firefoz and i get on top of that an adware kinda of pop up
<hiptobecubic> kaushal, you can set it in system preferences
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, just a second
<|MUSE|> I deal with many different types of archiving formats, in windows I knew that I had all the correct software to handle all the formats. I there one program that I can install that will handle most formats, or is there there a list of plugins that I can use to install all the packages I need?
<hiptobecubic> mahfiaz, would you explain how to create the iso?
<jrib> !rar > |MUSE| (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> |MUSE|, please see my private message
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<|MUSE|> ok
<jrib> |MUSE|: that page lists many formats and what you need to install so that the GUI fireroller will open them
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> is this you asked?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, ahh, k, well that looks ok
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, yep.
<mahfiaz> hiptobecubic, no, i have never done this before, just suppose, I think gentoo should have good howto about that
<|MUSE|> ﻿jrib, thank you
<Andri[DK]> does anyone here know how to (or if it's even possible) to move X11 windows between screens ?
<hiptobecubic> mahfiaz, i'll look into it thanks
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, next stop is probably your router (check its settings)
<xubuntuuser> Hi2all, how can i block orage's config-dialog at startup?
<mahfiaz> hiptobecubic, first google: http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, is it giving you any errors?
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, it needs to get DNS from your ISP
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> this is a big network managed by another net namager
<mib> anyeone?
<Johnny> is what giving me errors
<mahfiaz> hiptobecubic: and the prementioned gentoo one: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, that makes things more interesting then. But I hope I'm on the right track
<hiptobecubic> johnny anything?
<xubuntuuser> mib: ?
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> i hav no that outhority to touch the router
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, anything?
<mib> pop up problem
<Johnny> dmesg | tail does
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> ok i understant to what you say
<pulsetsar> has anyone seen this? probably one of the most useful guides I have come across for getting to know linux:  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<Johnny> http://pastebin.com/m72d29a06 hiptobecubic
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, what does it say?
<dmsuperman> So does anybody know how I can change the hotkey in beagle-search? For some reason, no matter what I put in the box (I want Ctrl + Space) it doesn't activate when I hit that shortcut
<pulsetsar> the ubuntu site needs something like it
<xubuntuuser> mib: what pop up problem?
<jrib> !cli > pulsetsar (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> pulsetsar, please see my private message
<rabby> hi
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyway to use the 360 headset as a mic?
<mib> somelthing like adware
<jrib> pulsetsar: linked from the wiki too :)
<Meesis_Meeso> can someone help?
<Meesis_Meeso> http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Meesis_Meeso> lol
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> but i dout why this router do this on computer with linux os only not for windows
<rabby> is there any one who has a fcpci (avm fritz!card) running with ubuntu?
<Meesis_Meeso> not that
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, if you can go to IP's but not their names then it's DNS
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyway to use the 360 headset as a mic?
<mib> is popping up with those ads
<mib> and then stop
<mib> and then reappear
<jrib> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pulsetsar> i never liked the ubuntu help pages much
<rabby> i did lots of bug fixes for capi, and now there is no more error anywhere; but asterisk does not receive any call ins :(
<jrib> pulsetsar: it's a wiki, you can fix what you don't like!
<pulsetsar> lol, good point
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite find out some working local DNS and force this from network configuration
<dmsuperman> So does anybody know how I can change the hotkey in beagle-search? For some reason, no matter what I put in the box (I want Ctrl + Space) it doesn't activate when I hit that shortcut
<xubuntuuser> mib: wich program...? if you posted some time ago then i can't have seen it, because you can only see messages since you are in the chat room
<Johnny> does that help hiptobecubic
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, I'm not sure, have you tried mounting manually?
<pbn> Hello, where is Firefox for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ? In universe, multiverse ?
<mib> xubuntu: im using firefox in ubuntu, and the popup windows keeps on coming up now and then.
<xubuntuuser> mib: tried you adblock ad-on or something like this?
<Johnny> yes it says i need the file system hippu
<Johnny> hiptobecubic*
<mib> where is it?
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyway to use the 360 headset as a mic?
<mib> i tried to install Firestarter but its not working
<Tanzanite> <mahfiaz> hmm this is the only one provided to our network
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, what filesystem is on the disk?
<Johnny> mount: you must specify the filesystem type hiptobecubic
<dijenerate> ok, so I have safe mode crashing in firefox and crashing in thunderbird as  well
<Johnny> its just ubuntu from another laptop i had
<dijenerate> anyone else having these problems? they are driving me crazy
<xubuntuuser> mib: sorry, adblock is for ads in html... try options/contents/block pop-ups (i use the germen version, i don't know how it is colled in english exactly...)
<Johnny> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/sdb -t ext3
<Johnny> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<mib> i did that too
<mib> but still same
<Johnny> hiptobecubic, would it make a difference if i put /home on a different partition?
<xubuntuuser> mib: are you sure it's an popup?
<dijenerate> I also have truncation in the lines in my xchat here
<mib> yeah
<mib> with the adverstisement
<dijenerate> wth is wrong with my config...
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, shouldn't, unless you just manually moved it and didn't 'tell' ubuntu
<Johnny> well it wont mount
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, you can try  194.126.101.34 
<Johnny> [ 9683.964000] EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<hiptobecubic> did you try using ext2 insted of ext3? Johnny
<xubuntuuser> maybe it's a popup in htmlcode. there you can try adblock... wait, i search the link.
<Johnny> [ 9788.048000] EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, do you use the drive with windows?
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, your isp may also block DNS queries, and this one is in estonia, which may have long latency
<Johnny> no
<Johnny> its ubuntu
<xubuntuuser> mib: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/10
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, might you have installed ntfs as the filesystem?
<mib> ok
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, I also don't know if foreign connections are allowed
<Johnny> no it was ext3
<xubuntuuser> mib: sorry, i heve to go now... goold luck ;-)
<Johnny> how would i install ntfs for linux?
<mib> thanks
<Johnny> when i put the drive into this computer it boot up fine
<Johnny> except that xorg wasnt configured for this laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> help in configuring stsatic ip, i have the info necessary i.e. gateway, ipaddress, etc but how do i configure it into ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> mahfiaz, fyi (not sure of Tanzanite's location though) :  http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<mahfiaz> Johnny, does the dmesg tail show something interesting?
<mahfiaz> DistroJockey, thanks, i assumed something like this is available
<Johnny> [ 9788.048000] EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock
<Johnny>  mahfiaz
<Johnny> same for ext3
<DistroJockey> mahfiaz, not sure how good that page is, but yeah :)
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> east africa tanzania
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/35926-cannot-boot-up-linux-unable-read-superblock.html   there is some information here that might help
<hiptobecubic> Johnny, otherwise, i'm not too useful. sorry
<geekishgeekguy> could someone help me with my wireless card troubles?
<mahfiaz> Johnny, I would fsck the partition
<hiptobecubic> !wireless > geekishgeekguy
<ubottu> geekishgeekguy, please see my private message
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, I'd stick with the Cisco ones then I guess:    64.102.255.44   or   128.107.241.185
<Johnny> i dont know what the partition is
<Pirate_Hunter> help in configuring static ip, i have the info necessary i.e. gateway, ipaddress, etc but how do i configure it into ubuntu?
<geekishgeekguy> sorry,gotta go
<mahfiaz> Johnny, something like /dev/sda1, check /etc/fstab or fdisk /dev/sdx
<Johnny> its a usb plugin drive
<Johnny> its not going to be in fstab
<Fome> Hi! Is there a way of increasing the sound of my ubuntu system? The volume control is set to max, the sound slider in the programs (youtube,amarok, whatever) are also set to max. But still the sound is way much lower than in windows
<Pirate_Hunter> when configuring static ip in /etc/network/interfaces what is broadcast & network do i need it? I have setup all the rest except those two is that ok?
<Johnny> /dev/sda1               1         852     6843658+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Johnny> /dev/sda2   *         853        1581     5855692+  83  Linux
<Johnny> /dev/sda3            1582        4864    26370697+  83  Linux
<Johnny> did i make my swap to big?
<vick> Hi, just tried to install te newest nvidia Drivers and it said i'm running an X server and need to quit before i continue installing
<Pirate_Hunter> Johnny: please pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | Johnny
<ubottu> Johnny: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mahfiaz> Fome, have you maximised PCM and other sound-card channels? you may have some "loudspeaker" switch also
<justs0me> anyone find a fix to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/206295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206295 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 right-click menu chooses random options (dup-of: 187313)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, have you restarted recently?
<Tanzanite> <DistroJockey> my computer use autoconfigured ip setting
<justs0me> i havent found a fix
<mahfiaz> Johnny, when you have typed fdisk /dev/sd , then press tab, it tries to autocomplete and shows all possible values
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey yuo mean computer or browser
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, computer
<Tanzanite> not recent from morning
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey, this issue was happening even on previous day
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey, some time it works sometime not
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, make a backup copy of   /etc/resolve.conf  and then change the   nameserver   to   64.102.255.44  then see how it goes
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, you could try getting new ipsettings using dhclient or disabling networking and reenabling it from networkmanager-applet
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, make sure you can ping     64.102.255.44    first though
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, if you havent already
<DistroJockey> mahfiaz, Tanzanite : that's why I asked about the reboot :)
<vick> Stupid question: But how do TTY logins work? It's not accepting my normal ubuntu name/password
<mahfiaz> DistroJockey, yeah, its your idea (Y)
<DistroJockey> vick, accepts the same name and password as the GUI
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm trying out ubuntu here on a laptop, and everything is working good except the screen resolution settings.  I have an external monitor connected and I want to extend the desktop onto the second monitor rather than clone it.  is this possible?
<pdlnhrd> can anyone explain on a fresh install the hostname of the machine has the ip address in /etc/hosts 127.0.1.1  ??
<DistroJockey> mahfiaz, happy for the help (networking is not my best area) :)
<mahfiaz> vick, they should, but you may have different encoding there or you see your full username from gdm, use the one you see when running whoami
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey, ok i added dns manualy and this is a list
<vick> and the same password as sudo?
<DigiFly> How can i disable the country in the clock applet ? because i now dont see the date.
<mahfiaz> vick, yes
<vick> that's what i tried, it wouldn't let me in :(
<vick> bah
<vick> i'm an idiot
<vick> num lock :P
<vick> thanks
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, so now it's?:    nameserver    64.102.255.44
<DigiFly> hehe. ok found it.
<mahfiaz> vick, I remember a guy in forum solving left-right swapped headphones problem, he ended up switching the sides
<Tanzanite> DistroJockey, nameserver 192.168.1.1 nameserver 194.126.101.34 nameserver 64.102.255.44 nameserver 128.107.241.185
<vick> hehe, thanks for the ego boost, appreciate the help
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, I guess that "should" work
<mahfiaz> vick, you're welcome
<newbe1> need a player close to media player 10   for my sansa
<kaii> i bought a new 22" acer monitor to connect via VGA to my notebook with ATI mobile X1300 gfx card .. Xorg detects the monitor correctly (EDID is correct) but xrandr does not show the device, so i can not configure it as leftof/rightof
<mahfiaz> newbe1, try banshee
<DistroJockey> Tanzanite, you can do   ifdown eth0; ifup eth0    in a terminal if you are using eth0 and dynamic IP
<newbe1> banshee  where do i get that
<kaii> does somebody know a hint how to make xrandr detect my devce or configure it manually? i want to use the native resolution (dont need a 22" for 1280x800!)
<mahfiaz> newbe1, sudo apt-get install banshee, or use synaptic, you may need to enable universe and multiverse repositories, use google
<newbe1> mahfiaz  ok
<guyvdb_> Hi - I have ubuntu 7.04 - Gedit 2.22.3 -- I have customized gedit for action script with a lang file and made an entry in freedesktop.org.xml for mime type. That is all working fine.  The file browser in gedit will not display *.as files.... any ideas
<tim_> how can i change the desktop-background for every single virtual Desktop?
<newbe1> what do you do with a webcam
<kenshin> what's a good commandline music player?
<Flynsarmy> Why does wget stop dling eveyr few seconds then start up a few seconds later?
<Flynsarmy> gwget sorry
<mpee> wow it's noisy in here
<jrib> kenshin: cmus is nice if you like vim, moc is ok too.  Then there is mpd and all of its frontends
<kenshin> hm
<mpee> tim_ isn't that the default? have you tried it
<kenshin> sudo apt-get install cmus ?
<jrib> kenshin: yep
<mahfiaz> newbe1, see cheese
<mpee> newbe1: webcam, video your neighbours and post it on youtube
<tim_> no, i mean 4 diefferent images on the 4 virtual desktops
<mahfiaz> kenshin, apt-cache search cli mp3
<pulsetsar> in the alt+f2 run application box, how do you run a program as root?
<newbe1> mahfiaz  cheese
<mpee> tim_ not sure you can do that with metacity
<mpee> pulsetsar: sudo <command>
<DistroJockey> pulsetsar, put   gksu   in front of the command
<pulsetsar> mpee: that's just for terminal isn't it?
<Andri[DK]> --with-bluescreen? lol :)
<pulsetsar> oh yeah thats the one
<trmanco> dang, when will the ubuntu repo have avalible the last version of transmission?
<jrib> tim_: with compiz-fusion, you can do that in the advadnced compiz settings.  If you are using metacity, google 'wallpapoz'
<pulsetsar> thanks distrojockey!
<DistroJockey> pulsetsar, no problem
<tim_> jrib, thx
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > trmanco (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> trmanco, please see my private message
<jrib> trmanco: might end up in backports once it gets into intrepid though
<pen> after installing flash 10 beta1, any non ASCII characters can not be shown
<pen> why?
<trmanco> lol
<trmanco> jrib: thanks
<DistroJockey> pen, umm, it's a beta and not in Ubuntu repos?
<dijenerate> ok, fixed my problem... removed old plugins from my .mozilla directory in my home folder and purged all thunderbird and firefox apps, libraries and extensions installed
<pen> DistroJockey, yes. I wonder if there is any patch or fix?
<dijenerate> logged out, logged back in my user and re-installed what I wanted
<kenshin> what a free cpanel equivalent for a webhosting control panel?
<dijenerate> they are both stable now
<DistroJockey> pen, check lauchpad I guess
<pen> DistroJockey, because the flash included in intrepid repo is not working at all
<DistroJockey> launchpad^
<mahfiaz> kenshin, gplhost ?
<DistroJockey> pen, or try in #ubuntu+1
<zeitsofa> kenshin: webmin ?
<kenshin> ok
<newbe1> mahfiaz  who do you enable universe and multiverse rspositories
<Zaratustro> Hello
<Neku> anyone know a terminal command for a psp video converter for ubuntu?
<Neku> anyone know a terminal command for a psp video converter for ubuntu?
<mahfiaz> newbe1, ubuntu has superiour documentation, see http://www.google.ee/search?q=ubuntu+multiverse
<zeitsofa> Neku: mencoder
<Neku> whats the terminal command?
<DeadPanda> Neku, I prefer ffmpeg, but mencoder's good if you need to render softsubs.
<zeitsofa> mencoder --help
<DeadPanda> Neku, loads on google for "ffmpeg psp" and "mencoder psp"
<newbe1> mahfiaz  ok
<beeznet> hi. can i ask questions about pidgin here?
<zeitsofa> mencoder -ofps 30000/1001 -af lavcresample=24000 -vf harddup -of lavf -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts aglobal=1:vglobal=1:vcodec=mpeg4:acodec=aac -lavfopts format=psp
<mahfiaz> beeznet, just ask, no permission needed
<Zaratustro> Please someone can help me? I am to install Ubuntu 8.04.1, so I burned the iso CD, but when I reset my computer the windows boots (in setup it´s to boot from CD)
<zeitsofa> args not all copy
<alex___> Any1 wanna help me w/ my problem?
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc
<UnionPivo> I get considerable slowdow (even up down is not smooth) in gvim after I use Grafic File Open menu
<zeitsofa> neku mencoder -ofps 30000/1001 -af lavcresample=24000 -vf harddup -of lavf -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts aglobal=1:vglobal=1:vcodec=mpeg4:acodec=aac -lavfopts format=psp:i_certify_that_my_video_stream_does_not_use_b_frames yourmove.psp -o yourmovie.mpg << i think that was the command
<UnionPivo> If I use e or tabe to open files there is no slowdown, is this a known problem ?
<mahfiaz> Zaratustro, you have multiple cd/dvd drives? usually only first one boots
<beeznet> i was able to configure irc in pidgin. but when i fire up pidgin, i'm not automatically logged in
<Zaratustro> mahfiaz, It´s just one.
<pen> DistroJockey, no one answering me
<pen> DistroJockey, how about you? do you use flash?
<zeitsofa> pen whats wrong with your flash ?
<DistroJockey> pen, yes, I installed   flashplugin-nonfree
<Blaze_Boy> hi guys
<DistroJockey> pen on 8.04.1 not Intrepid though
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc. ubuntu 8.04.1
<Blaze_Boy> when will the next release of ubuntu come ?
<Stormi_> hi all. can anyone help me booting ubuntu server after crash? it is now in busybox prompt and i can not start software raid
<DistroJockey> Blaze_Boy, October all being well
<pen> zeitsofa, flash9 does not support wmode thus I'm annoyed by it. Then I installed flash 10 beta 1 from adobe website now transparency sort of works but it can't display non-ASCII characters
<Blaze_Boy> what are the main upgrades in the next release
<pen> DistroJockey, so you are using flash 9
<DistroJockey> pen, yep
<Kian> hi?
<mahfiaz> Blaze_Boy, october and april are release months
<wols> Stormi_: it gave you an error
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc. ubuntu 8.04.1
<zeitsofa> Blaze_Boy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<pen> zeitsofa, how abotu you?
<Kian> i have a gnome-boot problem... who can help me?
<mahfiaz> Blaze_Boy and there will be many upgrades, fixed f-spot, better inkscape etc
<tavi> hy
<tavi> someone help me to install some plugins to azureus?
<alex___> I NEED HELP!
<pen> zeitsofa, do you use flash 10?
<pen> zeitsofa, have you tried...
<zeitsofa> pen hmm i dont know something about your problem :( no im useing 9
<Stormi_> mahfiaz, when i'm running mdadm --assemble --scan it says "mdadm: CREATE user root not found", some about "disk" group and says that my md0 have no disks
<alex___> only with system monitor and terminal the bars on the top are all black this is a third install of xubuntu and it makes no difference openbox works perfectly for the bars on these progs.  Here is a screenshot of the apps http://bayimg.com/hakpiaabc.  my laptop has 2mb of video ram 96mb reg ram 169 mhz proc. ubuntu 8.04.1
<pen> zeitsofa, then what's your workaround on the wmode (transparency)
<Kian> my flatmate turned on my pc, saw linux, got scared and switched it off....... now it can't boot with gnome... i just have a terminal-like black screen... what can i do?
<DistroJockey> alex___, goto   System - Preferences - Appearance - Visual Effects  and set it to   None
<alex___> thet are off
<alex___> they*
<zeitsofa> hmm i hav install the same one as DistroJockey and it works
<kenshin> how do i make wget download using a sock 5 proxy? is it even possible? alternative may be?
<DistroJockey> alex___, k, not familiar with xfce sorry
<jrib> kenshin: try setting the http_proxy environment variable?
<alex___> ill just ask murarth
<DistroJockey> alex___, or try in #xubuntu
<mahfiaz> alex___, no shouting, what video driver are you using?
<zeitsofa> kenshin: you have to add the proxy into your .bashrc
<newbe1> terminal  said something about removing packages with autoremove  what is that
<kenshin> zeitsofa, okey
<Yamakiri> Hey, I have a really freaky problem.  I downloaded Wubi yesterday (and have gone through three on/off cycles) but now it loads to a black screen with white text.  It says BusyBox v1.1.2 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Buit-in shell (ash)
<mahfiaz> Kian, your filesystem got damaged and needs fsck /dev/sda1
<Yamakiri> And I am completely confused :S  Why isn't it loading to desktop?
<kenshin> zeitsofa, it will work, right?
<jrib> kenshin: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Proxies
<Blaze_Boy> my ubuntu boot in long time , how can i optimize the boot time ?
<eshat> Hi all, how can I get the  size of free space on a partition, that is not mounted (on console) ?
<zeitsofa> in university i use it and it works fine
<kenshin> jrib, i'm actually looking at it, i don't see sock 5 proxies
<kenshin> okey
<mahfiaz> Blaze_Boy, search google, disable unused services, boot one time with "profile" kernel parameter
<jrib> kenshin: did you try?  You probably do not need to do anything special
<Andri[DK]> does anyone here know if it's possible to transfer running applications from one X11/Xorg screen to another?
<Blaze_Boy> i did all of that and still long time ?
<kenshin> jrib, haven't tried, just making sure. thanks
<zeitsofa> kenshin: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<jrib> Andri[DK]: someone wrote a 'screen' type app for X programs a few months ago.  See if that does what you want
<Andri[DK]> jrib: remember the name?
<jrib> Andri[DK]: nope, sorry
<jrib> Andri[DK]: I think it was on slashdot though
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, this is wubi, it may be completely ungraphical, may have web interface, it is complete operating system, seems like you want to install ubuntu again
<Blaze_Boy> what are the main upgrades in the next release of ubuntu ?
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: But...  I had a desktop yesterday...
<benno2> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.04 on a VIA epia box.everything works fine in graphical mode but I would like to boot in standard vga 80x25 console mode. I tried to boot the system by selecting recovery mode in grub but then it seems to switch to vesafb and I get garbled text. anyone knows whats the correct parameter to pass to the kernel in order to boot in vga 80x25 mode ? vga=???
<jrib> Andri[DK]: http://partiwm.org/wiki/xpra
<RsMir> g
<Andri[DK]> jrib: thanks mate
<Blaze_Boy> what are the main upgrades in the next release of ubuntu ?
<DistroJockey> Blaze_Boy, ask in #ubuntu+1 maybe
<mahfiaz> Blaze_Boy, if you don't care of comfort, you can use slackware for some time, or vector linux (simplier slack), and when you have enought of that, come back to ubuntu :)
<Musli> Hi! which file system is the fastest one ? ReiserFS?
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: then, how can I get to Desktop?
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, try startx or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dabbu> can any one say me why mozilla is not able to open ww.orkut.com
<Blaze_Boy> i used back|track but it's to comfortable
<Blaze_Boy> and suse too
<jrib> dabbu: missing a 'w'?
<DistroJockey> dabbu, missing a  w?
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: /bin/sh: /etc/init.d/gdm: Not fount
<eshat> Hi all, how can I get the  size of free space on a partition, that is not mounted (on console) ?
<ttkeppi> does geforce8400gs work properly with ubuntu? with or without restricted drivers.
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: /bin/sh: startx: not found
<shah> dabbu, mozilla in the sense? Firefox or Iceweasel
<Blaze_Boy> i'm using now ubuntu 8.04 but u wanna know what are the main upgrades in code in the next release?
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, see what mount -a says
<DistroJockey> Blaze_Boy, ask in #ubuntu+1 or google
<Sylphid|work> Musli, fastest at what
<Yamakiri> mount: Cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<philipp> Hi, I'm using intrepid. How may I complie the tc1100-wmi.ko-kernel-module from source and insmod it into the 2.6.26-5-generic kernel without getting a invalid module format?
<dabbu> www.orkut.com
<dabbu> ﻿can any one say me why mozilla is not able to open www.orkut.com
<jrib> philipp: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<mahfiaz> philipp,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<philipp> thanks
<jrib> dabbu: tell us what happens when you try to open it
<Musli> or let's put it this way .. which filesystem should a beginner use ?
<mahfiaz> Musli, ext3
<shah> dabbu, Firefox or Iceweasel, also tell us whats the msg u get while opening
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: can I open a file I downloaded yesterday that I usually run from the command line?
<Yamakiri> s/command line/terminal
<Sylphid|work> Musli, ext3
<db92> any clues about why i have choppy video playback? the sound plays without lag, but the video plays a bit weird :||
<Musli> ok =)
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, i think so, use less for viewing
<Musli> I have ext3 om my ubuntu using KDE
<mahfiaz> db92, vesa driver?
<DistroJockey> hmm,   www.orkut.com  gives me a Google signup thingy
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: is it still cd .. to go up a directory?
<Hunter> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, yes, but run /bin/bash first, makes you little more comfortable
<db92> mahfiaz, come again? i spose you are asking if i have installed drivers for my gfx card :P
<db92> mahfiaz, and in that case, ye i have :||
<shah> dabbu?
<mahfiaz> db92, cpu usage at playing?
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: /bin/sh: /bin/bash: not fount
<db92> mahfiaz, how to check? :p
<ca__> Hello
<Guest32675> i did a stupid thing,  chmod -cR 755 /usr
<Guest32675> now i get this error whenever i do startx : user not authorized to run Xserver
<mahfiaz> db92, top
<db92> a kk
<Guest32675> wat to do ?
<Guest32675> i can't startx
<shah> Yamakiri:  echo $SHELL
<jrib> Guest32675: reinstall is really the only way to fix such mistakes
<ca__> I have bought a avermedia tuner tnt HC82 but it doesn't work , I need some help
<Guraknugen> Any ideas how to make Ubuntu startup faster?
<db92> mahfiaz, 19-22%
<Guest32675> jrib, :((
<jrib> Guest32675: do you still have the output from the command?
<Guest32675> jrib, no
<Yamakiri> shah: There is a blank line
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, run chmod -cR a+x /usr, it is just another silly thing to do, but gets it running
<jrib> Guest32675: then yeah, just save your /home if it isn't on a separate partition, follow ubottu's !clone instructions, and reinstall
<Guest32675> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<shah> Yamakiri>, can u go to that directory> cd /bin/bash
<trmanco> bots these days know everthing :)
<db92> mahfiaz, any ideas? :||
<Yamakiri> shah:  /bin/sh: cd: can't cd to bin/bash
<shah> oops
<nixnoob>  To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or
<nixnoob>                 restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg
<nixnoob>                 --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" 9:38 -!- fredmorcos [n=fred@ip-141-31-187-86.nat.selfnet.de] has joined
<Musli> My Ubuntu has started to get more slow is there any way to get it to work faster?
<nixnoob>                 to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg
<nixnoob> oops
<mahfiaz> db92, try mplayer and switch output modules, x11 or gl may be useful
<Guest32675> jrib, still same error :(
<jrib> Guest32675: reinstall won't take that long
<Guest32675> jrib,  it is my office machine
<jrib> Guest32675: take it as a learning experience: don't run chmod recursively
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri: shah: /bin/bash is usually file, not directory
<shah> yep
<Guest32675> jrib, can u send me the output of your "ls -ld /usr"
<jrib> Guest32675: drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2008-03-30 11:03 /usr
<shah> Yamakiri: if u want bash as ur shell, then type: chsh -s /bin/bash
<Wartorn> I'
<shah> then give ur password, Yamakiri
<jrib> Guest32675: even if you fix startx, you have no way of knowing what else is broken
<Wartorn> Any way for an application to figure out what the Picture folder is called, if it's changed after localization?
<shah> Yamakiri, then echo $SHELL
<Yamakiri> shah: /bin/sh: chsh: not found
<cool_penguin> Can somebody pls help me with Skype?
<Guest32675> jrib, its same
<Yamakiri> shah: mahfiaz: should I "cd .." cd bash?
<Guest32675> jrib, except i have 13, you have 14
<Yamakiri> To go up one level then go back down?
<cool_penguin> Can somebody please help me with Skype?
<jrib> Wartorn: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html
<cool_penguin> i followed the guide stated on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Wartorn> thanks jrib! :)
<Yamakiri>  /bin/sh: cd: can't cd to bash :p
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri: shah: run chsh -s /bin/bash , as shah suggested
<cara> Hi has anyone upgraded from gusty to hardy?
<dabbu> there is a file system in my /home/xxx/.gvfs  (xxx is uaer name)...it is taking 7 GB of my home folder and its type is fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon.......what is this can anyone tell me
<mahfiaz> cool_penguin, what error are you actually having?
<jblack> cara: Yes, though it's been some time.
<Yamakiri> mahfiaz: /bin/sh: chsh: not found
<benno2> I tried to boot ubuntu 8.04 using the following kernel cmdline: vga=ask  single   selected vga 80x25 but after a while during boot it switches to another mode and I get garbled text which I cannot read. any idea how to fix it ?
<SleepyThor> hi, I mistakenly deleted the home directory of a user without deleting the user (and it is the super user)
<SleepyThor> now I have found an almost indentical home directory and I tarred it, is it possible to send it back to the system?
<cara> Is there a howto on upgrading from gusty to hardy via command line?
<jrib> SleepyThor: create it again.  Use recovery mode if you have to
<jrib> !upgrade > cara (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> cara, please see my private message
<sabayonlive-2977> I can't find a hash for the ubuntu ISO I downloaded. If I run the integrity check from CD and it passes, does that indicate that it's almost certainly fine, or does it just not indicate that it's FUBAR'd?
<dabbu> ﻿there is a file system in my /home/xxx/.gvfs  (xxx is uaer name)...it is taking 7 GB of my home folder and its type is fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon.......what is this ...can anyone tell me
<jrib> cara: see the server instructions
<mahfiaz> cara, it is sometimes advised, to upgrade on step at a time, i think there was etch release between
<cool_penguin> Can somebody please help me with Skype?
<SleepyThor> jrib: how to create it? (I'm in recovery mode)
<cool_penguin> when I followed the guide given http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<shah> Yamakiri: run  bash --version then paste output
<jrib> SleepyThor: mkdir /home/name_of_your_user
<dabbu> ﻿mahfiaz:﻿mahfiaz
<cool_penguin> My skype uses up to 100% of my CPU
<Yamakiri> shah: /bin/sh: bash: not found
<jrib> !md5sums | sabayonlive-2977
<ubottu> sabayonlive-2977: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<shah> dabbu, what about ur orkut problem???
<cool_penguin> i have posted this on the forum
<shah> Yamakiri: then install it
<cool_penguin> But no help so far
<dabbu> ﻿mahfiaz:﻿﻿ ﻿there is a file system in my /home/xxx/.gvfs  (xxx is uaer name)...it is taking 7 GB of my home folder and its type is fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon.......what is this ...can anyone tell me
<Yamakiri> shah: install what?
<axenory> I am experiencing dispplay problems.... I already fixed the resolution after you login you to the computer... but at the logon display everything is like crazy, I mean really huge... how can I change the resolution of the logon display?? to fixit to the computers display?
<SleepyThor> jrib: I made it, but it's empty, and I couldn't let GNOME to set the settings back!
<cool_penguin> I am hoping that someone here could help me with this problem
<mahfiaz> Yamakiri, what does this say, I think you problem started from corrupted filesystem /sbin/fsck /dev/sda1
<dabbu> ﻿shah:there was some plugins problem
<jrib> SleepyThor: copy over the contents of /etc/skel/
<FucckPejoratives> !tag [daren]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag [daren]
<sabayonlive-2977> jrib: I couldn't find the ISO there. Perhaps the name changed when I extracted it.
<shah> Yamakiri: sudo apt-get install bash
<[daren]> ..
<Yamakiri> XD
<SleepyThor> jrib: as in cp /etc/skel /home/$USER ?
<dabbu> ﻿shah:can u tell me about a hidden file system in /home/xxx/.gvfs
<Yamakiri> shah: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<cara> mahfiaz: I thought hardy came after gutsy
<Yamakiri> XD
<unavailable> can anyone tell me how to simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<Sivam> hi, how to configure sendmail
<FucckPejoratives> I'm running Debian on Windows Vista!
<alexboly1> hi; I need to install windows in a virtual machine under ubuntu. what application do you recommend?
<cool_penguin> I am hoping that someone here could help me with this problem
<moldy> hm, is it normal that ubuntu 8.04.1 server uses lilo in stead of grub?
<Sylphid|work> alexboly1, virtualbox
<shah> Yamakiri: how do u install new packages?
<cool_penguin> alezboly1, you should try virtualbox
<unavailable> FucckPejoratives: im running dual boot xp mce / ubuntu 8.04  with a VM of win2k inside ubuntu
<cool_penguin> Thanks Sylphidwork
<FucckPejoratives> alexboly1: Boches is better.
<Yamakiri> shah: What do you mean?
<alexboly1> I heard about virtual box and have previously used vmware
<dabbu> ﻿shah:﻿﻿﻿ ﻿there is a file system in my /home/xxx/.gvfs  (xxx is uaer name)...it is taking 7 GB of my home folder and its type is fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon.......what is this ...can anyone tell me
<axenory> I am experiencing keyboard problems.... sometimes the keyboard doesnt type the H or h .... apparently it is working rite now but sometimes it dies and doesnt want to do a thing.... is that a hardware problem or something I can FIXXX??
<alexboly1> never heard about Boches
<cool_penguin> Yamakiri: Could you please help me with skype?
<cool_penguin> My skype uses 100 % of CPU
<axenory> cool_penguin, whats your problem
<unavailable> alexboly1: if your going to switch to virtualbox, get it from virtualbox.org   DO NOT USE THE OSE VERSION
<Yamakiri> cool_penguin: I don't know anything about skype
<gausie> on the login screen my mouse works fine, but once ive logged in it sits non-responsive in the middle of the screen. keyboard still works. any ideas?
<db92> alexboly1, probly means bochs, the x86 emulator
<axenory> I am experiencing dispplay problems.... I already fixed the resolution after you login you to the computer... but at the logon display everything is like crazy, I mean really huge... how can I change the resolution of the logon display?? to fixit to the computers display?
<shah> Yamakiri: install bash through package manager
<unavailable> can anyone tell me how to simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<cool_penguin> after i followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<mahfiaz> cara, it may be, can't remember
<cool_penguin> my Skype uses upto 100 % CPU
<NoPejoratives> jrib: At your command.
<Yamakiri> shah: I'm really a newbie, how does one go about doing that?
<Yamakiri> I recently untarred a file into the account of a non-existent user, but I didn't try to access that account :p
<Yamakiri> Could that be it?
<axenory> cool_penguin, I suggest you unistall  and install again.... that should fix it
<axenory> I am experiencing keyboard problems.... sometimes the keyboard doesnt type the H or h .... apparently it is working rite now but sometimes it dies and doesnt want to do a thing.... is that a hardware problem or something I can FIXXX??
<cool_penguin> Tried it
<Sivam> hi any suggestions on configuring sendmail
<cool_penguin> But behaves the same
<jrib> SleepyThor: cp -a /etc/skel/* /home/name_of_user
<axenory> cool_penguin, same thing?
<axenory> jummmm
<cool_penguin> yes
<unavailable> how do i simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<mahfiaz> axenory, hardware
<cool_penguin> Have u tried the gide here as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<NoPejoratives> axenory: You are SOL.
<Kardoso> Hi
<Yamakiri> Sivam: What email provider?
<axenory> NoPejoratives, what do you mean
<AIBBB> does anyone know a big oil-related company that goes by the initials "RD"
<gausie> hi all! ﻿on my login screen my mouse works fine, but once ive logged in it sits non-responsive in the middle of the screen. keyboard still works. any ideas?
<shah> Yamakiri: system-> Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<alexboly1> does bochs work well?
<Guest32675> jrib, will it work if i reinstall only X ?
<jrib> Guest32675: no
<uwe> hello, im trying to install ubuntu using wubi, after rebooting into ubuntu, i get an error saying "No root system is defined", any idea why this happens, any work around, i did defrag, i tried the procedure 3 times so far...
<Kardoso> I want to install Ubuntu with wubi to my laptop. Will wubi work with Windows Vista or only XP?
<axenory> cool_penguin, you should look at the forums but  that never happened to me.... by the way what did you do at that fiorum???
<Yamakiri> shah: I do that in windows?
<Guest32675> jrib, what if , i do it again
<cool_penguin> I reported this at the forum
<jrib> Guest32675: do what again?
<cool_penguin> But no one seems to be responding
<axenory> yea but what changes you made???
<cool_penguin> I also made a new thread
<unavailable> AIBBB: ROCHER DEBOULE MINERALS CORP?
<Guest32675> jrib, chmod -cR 775 /usr
<cool_penguin> But no one replies
<axenory> only installled skype?
<unavailable> how do i simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<jrib> Guest32675: don't do it
<shah> <cool_penguin>, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Guest32675> jrib, and add my user to root group
<mettao87> hi
<jrib> Guest32675: why do you want to do this anyway?
<axenory> NoPejoratives, what did you mean I AM SOL?
<cool_penguin> Skype os already installed
<shah> cool_penguin: i hav installed skype from that, its working fine
<cool_penguin> is
<SleepyThor> jrib: I'm afraid it didn't work as quite as expected. :(
<axenory> I am experiencing dispplay problems.... I already fixed the resolution after you login you to the computer... but at the logon display everything is like crazy, I mean really huge... how can I change the resolution of the logon display?? to fixit to the computers display?
<AIBBB> unavailable: that doesnt sound very much oil related? but maybe they are contract based something
<Guest32675> jrib, coz this is my office machine and wil be formatted next month by my boss
<Guest32675> jrib, til then i want  it to work anyhow
<axenory> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cool_penguin> Try playing you tube on FF and later your will find that Skype loses audio
<unavailable> AIBBB: their stock symbol is RD
<jrib> Guest32675: do you understand why it isn't working?
<FofBorg> Hi guys (and gals)... I tried doing a "apt-get install ubunru-xen-desktop" on my 8.04.1 64 bits and got a message saying that the "xenman package is broken"... Anyone got an idea of what is going on or how to get around this ???
<cool_penguin> you have to log out and in for the skype sound to work
<Guest32675> jrib, no, really don't
<axenory> cool_penguin, oohhh I knoww i know
<unavailable> how do i simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<gausie> anyone got any ideas for my mouse problem?
<Kardoso> I want to install Ubuntu with wubi to my laptop. Will wubi work with Windows Vista or only XP?
<axenory> cool_penguin, thats not an skype problem
<dabbu> when i open VirtualBox using sudo command it create a .log file in my home folder ....i don't like this
<AIBBB> thanks anyway! :)
<Guest32675> jrib, /usr has permission 755 then why i can't execute X
<cool_penguin> its a pulse audio thing
<shah> cool_penguin: hav u tried, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<OrificeMaster> Skepe is a terrible service.
<dabbu> ﻿ when i open VirtualBox using sudo command it create a .log file in my home folder ....i don't like this......how to stop this
<koonewton> skype?
<jrib> Guest32675: you changed permissions recursivelly to the same value.  So regardless of what they were before, they are now all 755.  You can't revert this because for a given file that is now 755, you have no info about what it was before.  It was like having a file with the word 'ubuntu', then running a program to change all letters to 'x', and trying to figure out what the file said originally.  You
<Sockmonkey> Can someone tell how how to install flash 9 on the ubuntu (64bit proccessor)?
<jrib> changed /usr and every single file in it
<unavailable> dabbu: dont use sudo, use gksudo
<unavailable> !gksudo | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AIBBB> Rocher Deboule  minierals only is called that way since 2006
<Guest32675> jrib, that I know
<trakinas> hi all Im having troubles with 2 things: cronjob and ssh.
<unavailable> how do i simply figure out how many 32 bit apps do not have a 64 bit counterpart in synaptic?
<Guest32675> jrib, if u know where the X file resided then i can change the permisson of that file
<trakinas> first, lets start with ssh: I simply cannot make the host identify my keys.
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, run sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin
<Guest32675> mahfiaz, ok
<dabbu> ﻿unavailable:thanks...can u tell me about a hidden file system in my home folder named ./gvfs
<percyraw> Hi!  Does anyone know a reliable and working DVD player to download from Synaptics
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, add the -R recursive key also
<unavailable> dabbu sorry have no information
<dabbu> ﻿unavailable:ok\
<trakinas> percyraw: you need some libs that arent on the official Ubuntu tree.
<mettao87> hi, i have a problem with gparted. i'm trying to format my slave hd but i have an error. here there is the detail of errot: http://pastebin.com/m2b637be6 May you help me? thank you.
<jrib> Guest32675: Here, I will even pastebin a list of all the files in my /usr that don't have permission 755
<trakinas> percyraw: libdecss, if im not wrong.
<Guest32675> jrib, my great friend
<unavailable> I want a list of programs in the repos that are ONLY 32 BIT and do not install on a 64 bit
<Kardoso> percyraw: I would to know too :)
<trakinas> percyraw: i really like VLC and Xine based ones. but Im more a VLC man.
<percyraw> trakinas and were do I get it and with which software works?
<Guest32675> mahfiaz, /usr/bin does not help
<unavailable> anyone know how to go about this?
<percyraw> I need to rip an image from a DVD and I only have linux on my computers (since two years ago) but I did never seen a DVD on my pc before lol
<trakinas> percyraw: libdecss works with any software capable of using it. mplay works okay, but I always had a better performance with the two I mentioned previously. Have a look on google, cause Im not sure of it.
<percyraw> thanks!
<axenory> How is that this thing is called UBUNTU-modules what?
<trakinas> percyraw: go for k9copy. there are other options, but this one i can tell you works great
<percyraw> oki doki
<Kardoso> Someone please should me a CD/DVD writer software. I only used Nero. What would the best for Ubuntu? please help me
<percyraw> ok... I get it :) downloading
<trakinas> percyraw: it can rip and iso or convert direct to mpeg4. it works more or less like dvd shrinke - you can remove what is not desired.
<jrib> Kardoso: gnomebaker, k3b.  Or just right click on an iso and click "burn image"
<JonJ> Kardoso: Look at gnomebaker, k3b or brasero. There is even a version of nero for Linux
<unavailable> kardoso there is brasero
<Guest32675> jrib, on some other machine , /usr/X11/bin/Xorg has permissons  --rws--x-x
<percyraw> I just wanted to get one screenshot from one scene, I do have the original (entire collection)
<unavailable> I want a list of programs in the repos that are ONLY 32 BIT and do not install on a 64 bit
<unavailable> anyone know how to go about this?
<percyraw> but that will work :)
<trakinas> Kardoso: on KDE id go for K3b, on Gnome I like both gnomebaker and bonfire (I keep forgetting its new name)
<Guest32675> and on my machine they are -rwxr-xr-x
<Guest32675> what is rws ?
<percyraw> (it comes with a lot of dependencies lol)
<trakinas> brasero!
<Kardoso> jrib, JonJ, unavailable, trakinas: Thanks I will try it
<jrib> Guest32675: sure and thousands of other files are different as well.   You will be using a broken system without a reinstall
<jrib> Guest32675: the size of the file is currently at 6mb
<Vegombrei> i have a strange problem ...i recently changed my password .. however evolution keeps asking for my old password .. how do i fix that ?
<jrib> Vegombrei: change your password again
<unavailable> Vegombrei: i have that problem as well
<Guest32675> jrib, aye..
<Vegombrei> jrib: what sense would that make ?
<percyraw> vegombrei click on your name (on the top0 with the right button and go to properties
<percyraw> preferences or personal information
<percyraw> I guess
<Kardoso> Does "wubi" works with Windows Vista? Or only on XP?
<Guest32675> jrib, one strange thing
<OK> 	 	
<OK> We wish the Olympic Games victory
<Guest32675> jrib, if i do anythign using "sudo" i get this
<jrib> Vegombrei: if evolution is accepting your old password it seems like the passoword did not change?
<Guest32675> jrib, must be setuid root
<trakinas> Kardoso: dont go for wubi
<jrib> Guest32675: yes, this is why you need to reinstall
<Vegombrei> percyraw: what do i do in properties ?
<trakinas> Kardoso: seriously. is not worth the headaches
<jrib> Guest32675: it would have been done by now
<percyraw> edit users - properties
<percyraw> I guess it was there
<unavailable> jrib Vegombrei the new password works with sudo but evolution is still accepting the old one
<percyraw> to change your login password
<nixnoob> What port does apt use? Is it 80?
<OK> ok
<percyraw> and so your root and all
<Vegombrei> jrib: dude i log in with the new password .. synaptic also accepts the new password .. everything except evolution which asks me for my old password .. something to do with default keychain
<Kardoso> trakinas: Ok. But I dont want re-partition my hard disk, I'm not too good in partitioning
<jrib> unavailable: are you sure it is asking for your user's password, not some email account?  (I don't use evolution)
<Guest32675> jrib, i can't its my office machine, not my own
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, you can also reboot using "single" as parameter, but better reinstall, waaay less hassle
<Guest32675> jrib, but my coworker's
<unavailable> jrib  my old password does not match any of my email passwords
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, btw, at your work all the machines get reinstalled regularly?
<trakinas> Kardoso: okay. but Id tell you in advance: you wont take much advance that working with wubi is not that good. also,  wubi is not official.
<jrib> Vegombrei: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/236502 suffering from this then?
<shah> jrib: me too done that silly thing,  i hav mounted fedora partition in /mnt/fedora and tried this command on it chown -R shah /mnt/fedora .. from ubuntu.. frm then iam unable to open fedora.. :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236502 in evolution "keyring in evolution asks for old password" [Low,Invalid]
<Guest32675> mahfiaz, no
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, reboot into recovery mode and you get root permissions
<Kibergod> почему убунту так тормозит?
<trakinas> Kardoso: and the partitioning of the hd is really easy on ubuntu.
<bringatowel> !ru | Kibergod
<ubottu> Kibergod: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, but only command line
<Gnea> !de | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Guest32675> mahfiaz, and how i will restore them ?
<Gnea> oops
<jrib> Guest32675: discuss the issue with your coworker then and reinstall together
<percyraw> lol lol ubotu speaks also foreing
<shah> jrib: me too done that silly thing,  i hav mounted fedora partition in /mnt/fedora and tried this command on it chown -R shah /mnt/fedora .. from ubuntu.. frm then iam unable to open fedora.. :(
<OK>  	
<OK> §¯§Ö §Ô§à§Ó§à§â§ñ §å§Ø§Ö §à §²§à§ã§ã§Ú§Ú
<kibibyte> Gnea,  ich nich deutsch!!
<Gnea> kibibyte: lol
<jrib> shah: yep, happens a lot here
<mahfiaz> Guest32675, jrib's advice is good,
<shah> jrib: anyway to restore?
<JonJ> I found the best solution was to stop using Fedora :)
<snyh> how can i enlarge the fontsize  of xchar?
<Gnea> !cn | OK
<ubottu> OK: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unavailable> I want a list of programs in the repos that are ONLY 32 BIT and do not install on a 64 bit
<unavailable> anyone know how to go about this?
<jrib> shah: just by reinstalling the affected files if you don't have any other way to recover the old permissions
<axenory> I am experiencing dispplay problems.... I already fixed the resolution after you login you to the computer... but at the logon display everything is like crazy, I mean really huge... how can I change the resolution of the logon display?? to fixit to the computers display?
<Vegombrei> jrib: dude that was a link to report the bug .. could you please help me fix this ?
<mahfiaz> shah, reinstall
<jrib> Vegombrei: read the last comment
<Gnea> unavailable: don't run a 64bit OS
<unavailable> vegombrei  terminal    seahorse
<OK> Óлá˵ÖÐÎĵÄÂð£¿
<jrib> OK: stop
<shah> jrib, mahafiz: ok i'll reinstall
<unavailable> gnea i am running 32 bit
<Kian> hi, can i get help?
<Gnea> unavailable: then you shouldn't have any problems
<axenory> Kian, yeup?
<snyh> what's repos meaning?
<shah> kian: sure
<Gnea> !ask | Kian
<ubottu> Kian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unavailable> Gnea: i just want a list of apps in the repos that dont run in 64 bit
<unavailable> Gnea: im having no problems
<Vegombrei> ok lemme try
<Kian> my pc won't boot linux in gnome
<axenory> snyh, thats the repositories... sources.list
<Gnea> unavailable: okay - you're running a 32bit installation - everything in the repos will be 32bit only.
<unavailable> gnea   yes
<shah> Kian: ur PC configuration? and boots in which DE?
<Gnea> unavailable: therefore, you are asking either a redudant or poorly worded question
<Gnea> *redundant
<axenory> kian, when you talk to me type my name so it is marked in red and I dont have to look for what you are telling me... can ypou repeat that again?
<unavailable> gnea  but i want a list of apps in the repos that are 32 bit but do not have a 64 bit counterpart
<Kian> my pc just stays with a black screen... the problem is that my flatmate turned on my pc while i was away... got scared by the login window and turned it off with the power button
<Gnea> unavailable: aaaaah.....
<axenory> snyh, why are you asking that?
<unavailable> gnae or "make a list of apps"
<Kian> sorry, i see a black screen with white text for login, i have the prompt, but don't know what to type
<Kian> i tried startx but it doesn't work
<OK> 	
<OK> As long as you can re-install the
<snyh> i don't that means, so...
<Vegombrei> so how do i know if its fixed .. i prolly hafta restart my pc coz evolution only gives that problem when you run it for the first time
<axenory> snyh, what?
<unavailable> Vegombrei: log out then back in
<hunterhp> Hi everyone! I'm a brand new user to Ubuntu and to Linux. I tried watching a DVD - "I Am Legend". It doesn't work for some reason. If I download WinDVD, using Wine, will it work? Has anyone got this working?
<shah> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unavailable> hunterhp can you play music??
<Gnea> unavailable: i'm not sure if that's even possible... someone else might know
<jrib> !dvd > hunterhp (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> hunterhp, please see my private message
<unavailable> gnea ok thanks
<axenory> hunterhp, hey I like this one that is called ELISA.... try it
<Kian> anyone?
<Sivam> Hi, I would like to configure sendmail in my ubuntu machine
<axenory> hunterhp, totem should work  also
<Sivam> can any one help me regarding this
<Nasra> can any1 tell me equivalent of Real Player (so I can listen favorite radio stations) for linux ?
<axenory> Kian, that should be graphics problem
<fr500> Sivam: have you got a problem?
<hunterhp> Thank you for replying. I'll try Elisa. Totem didn't work for me :(
<snyh> ... i want say,i only want study english .so  ask you that word which i can't find  in dict
<unavailable> hunterhp  you probably have a pulse audio problem      try terminal    killall pulseaudio     over and over  until you get "no processes killed"
<mahfiaz> hunterhp, i prefer vlc
<axenory> Kian, is it only a black screen  or what exactly so I can trouble shoot
<unavailable> hunterhp then try the dvd again
<fr500> Sivam: sudo apt-get install sendmail will do
<Kian> i know... it says that it can't start gnome... but it worked fine until yesterday.... then my flatmate turned the pc off and there came the problem...
<racle> hey got problem, i got newest ubuntu and my volume is jumpig up always, even if i turn it low, it jump up, help? :)
<hunterhp> I'll try that unavailable. brb
<Sivam> fr500, I donno the procedures for configuring.
<Kian> axenory: it's a black screen with white text and the prompt. i can log in and i have access to the terminal prompt, but don't know what to type
<Sivam> fr500, can you get me the link. I want to make it as server through which emails can be sent
<unavailable> anyone know how to make a list of programs in the repos that are only 32 bit??  with no 64 bit counterpart  (needed for a debate)
<bboschman> Hi
<unavailable> yes it is the old 64 bit vs 32 bit debate
<OK> HI
<fr500> Sivam: instaling and creating users is pretty much it, but otherwise you should search the ubuntu wiki and maybe howtoforge
<axenory> snyh,  ohh no thats not exactly an english logical word:P
<jrib> unavailable: download the Packages.gz files from the repository and compare the contents for each arch maybe
<hunterhp> How do I go to the terminal?
<bboschman> I'd like to use ipmi but somehow it reports negative values for Temp
<jrib> !terminal | hunterhp
<racle> so any ideas to fix this volume thinf
<ubottu> hunterhp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<racle> thing
<axenory> snyh, in fact repos is not the real name its sources.list
<axenory> Kian, like a tty right?
<Kian> have no clue what a tty is :-D
<rambo3> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bboschman> Kian, ctrl+alt+f1
<snyh> i can understand :P
<Kian> i've tried it, but it doesn't work... it's like a DOS screen...
<Kian> maybe i should try again... the fact is that the boot process clearly says that there is an error with gnome
<susscorfa> hi when scp stalls is there a way to restart it without starting again (i'm half way in a download of an few hours)
<dabbu> is there any Biliard/Snooker games
<axenory> Kian, yea I knowwat youar saying
<axenory> X will not start
<tech0007> dabbu: billiard-gl
<schone> hey all
<mahfiaz> Kian, write to this dos-like thing startx
<schone> from the terminal how do you download a file if you have the files url
<axenory> Kian, dats a video card problem... go look on t|-]e forums
<mahfiaz> schone, wget
<Susan> # Appears as ANNA
<schone> mahfiaz, what directory does it go to?
<Kian> mahfiaz: startx doesn't work;
<dabbu> ﻿is there any Biliard/Snooker games
<axenory> Wy sometimes I loose da leetter |-|
<mahfiaz> schone, to current
<axenory> \-\
<Susan> (#G7::E210M1) Hi!
<Susan> (#G=10E;10M1) <Chr>
<Susan> (#G>10E=10M1) <Chr>
<Susan> (#G43:E936RM1) <Chr>
<Kian> axenory: video card problem?!? it worked fine until last night! the problem happened after my flatmate switched my pc off with the power button... how can it be a graphic card problem?
<bazhang> Susan, please dont
<dabbu> ﻿tech0007 this is the name of game right ?
<jpds> Susan: Please don't use that program.
<Susan> (#G610E;10M1) Okay, sorry.
<tech0007> dabbu: yup...search more with 'apt-cache search billiard'
<dabbu> ﻿tech0007:any snooker game ?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<mahfiaz> Kian, tell, what _error_ does startx end with
<susscorfa> when scp stalls is there a way to restart it without starting again (i'm half way in a download of an few hours)
<axenory> Kian, sometimes it \-\appens as it \-\appened to me today da videocard deinstalled it self Idont know \-\ow.... but it was I ad to installed it from t
<axenory> \-\e tty
<tech0007> dabbu: flying and foobilliard
<mahfiaz> susscorfa, I don't think so
<Kian> ok, let me reboot, see what error startx gives and then i'll come back!
<mahfiaz> Kian, no reboot needed
<axenory> I NEED TO FIX my keyboard.. I am losing my keeys I already lose da \-\ and capitol m.... any ellpp
<koonewton> he has gone
<mahfiaz> Kian, it makes no difference, only kernel switching needs reboot. Are you sure you didn't upgrade your kernel before
<dabbu> ﻿tech0007:when i ﻿apt-cache search billiard its showing some game but how to install
<idefix> please help me, I'm trying to get these windmill reports finished and they have some formulas but I can't get kformula working properly :(
<mahfiaz> axenory, this probably is hardware problem, I have such a laptop, with bad keyboard, and a keyboard with bad cable, which are bad
<idefix> the greek font does not work
<tech0007> dabbu: 'sudo apt-get install [package]' or use synaptic
<dabbu> ok
<axenory> wat did you do?
<mahfiaz> axenory, took a new keyboard
<axenory> your laptop keyboard
<axenory> ?
<Kian> ahah don't worry for the reboot... i mean, i'm on windows now... to see what the error with startx is, i have to close windows and boot with linux :-D i'll be right back
<mahfiaz> axenory, on laptop I use external keyboard now
<axenory> so no fixing_
<axenory> ?
<dido> what is best web browser on UBUNTU 8.04?
<Gnea> axenory: just hook a new keyboard up so that it will work
<Gnea> !best | dido
<ubottu> dido: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unavailable> axenory if you know how to disect things and re-assemble them exactly how they were, you can easily replace your lappy's keyboard
<axenory> jumm
<axenory> okay
<doff> where is man.conf in 8.04.1? Where can I find PAGER variable?
<mandar1> can someone explain this error?   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<mandar1> and is there anything i can do about it?
<mahfiaz> axenory, I think not, but when you are a "Do It Yourself" type of guy, you might give trashing a try (most of my repairing attemps end up with trashing)
<mahfiaz> mandar1, you don't have this module installed
<unavailable> dido one cannot compare programs on a whats best basis, everyone has their preferences.   you can say that this is better than that because of this feature, but what if you dont use this feature.
<mahfiaz> mandar1, see virtualbox guide on ubuntu
<FabParma> I have a curiosity probabilly OT.  Why the 90% of distributions use Gnome as default? I used Gnome and Kde over years and imho KDE it is absolutly the best. Is someone able to explain the reasons? Thank You in advance
<fmagno> what is the most simple console chronometer i can install?
<dabbu> what does gvfs fuse does in ubuntu
<rtw6356> FabParma: kde vs. gnome discussion is offtopic here
<unavailable> mandar1 it means your kernel module needs to be compiled, it will work if you revert back to an older kernel at boot time, but to fully repair the problem, you must compile the module for the new kernel
<zver> where i can found info about build packages for ubuntu distributives?
<rtw6356> FabParma: better go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dabbu> what  gvfs fuse does in ubuntu
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a firewall script: http://rafb.net/p/52ujkq51.html and relevant entries in syslog.conf restarted syslog and in my firewall script i log ssh connections, so i made an ssh connection to my server and nothing appeared in /var/log/firewall.  I took the iptables script down, added one line to test logging which was: iptables -A INPUT -j LOG and then i hit 'dmesg' or tail /var/log/firewall and my logs are pounded
<dusty_>  with iptables traffic, so why does it not log with my current example what am I doing wrong ?
<axenory> got it
<mandar1> unvailable:  i just isntalled this box 1 hour ago
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a application that can replace "snagit" that is for Windows. SnagIT is a screenshot program that can capture only selected window, capture scrolling windows and has some basic image editing features. Any screen capture program for Linux? Am looking for one or two programs for this. Its important that is not complicated.
<geekishgeekguy> does anyone know what padlock-aes.ko is for?
<dido> can anyone gave the name of torrent engine on UBUNTU 8.04?
<unavailable> mandar1: and in virtualbox ose i do not know how to do that,       xVM however it is as easy as going to synaptic and clicking on virtualbox, then going Package > configure
<mahfiaz> mandar1, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fmagno> Can anyone tell me a command that starts counting like a chronometer?
<Blinkiz> geekishgeekguy: Encryption hardware acceleration
<FabParma> rtw6356: where can i discuss about it?
<will00> how would i run two commands using the same launcher?
<unavailable> mandar1 have you performed any updates since?
<jrib> Blinkiz: does pressing the "PrintScreen" button on your keyboard do what you want?
<Blinkiz> jrib: No
<jrib> Blinkiz: what is it lacking?
<mandar1> unavailable:  yes first thing
<leinad1123> pressing the print screen makes a screenshot of everything
<Blinkiz> jrib: Capture only selected window?
<jrib> Blinkiz: alt-PrintScreen
<mahfiaz> Blinkiz, search in synaptic descriptions fo screenshot
<unavailable> mandar1 are you trying to install virtualbox??
<mandar1> unavailable: yes
<Blinkiz> jrib: Oh.. And then I can use gimp or something for easy editing?
<jrib> Blinkiz: yep
<Blinkiz> mahfiaz: aaah, great suggestion
<jrib> Blinkiz: you can capture in gimp too
<unavailable> mandar1: go here   http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Blinkiz> jrib: How to capture only a window in gimp?
<unavailable> mandar1: xVM is better then OSE
<geekishgeekguy> anyone
<Susan> (#G1<:E=10M1) I am running Ubuntu MS Comic Chat WINE!
<unavailable> mandar1: also
<Susan> (#G610E114M1) :)
<Myrtti> Susan: final warning
<Myrtti> Susan: use some other client
<jrib> Blinkiz: file -> acquire -> screenshot
<Myrtti> Susan: or be muted.
<Blinkiz> geekishgeekguy: I have already answered your question. Scroll up :)
<mandar1> unavailable: does xVM work across all platforms?
<Blinkiz> jrib: I'll give it a try. Thanks for the advice
<unavailable> mandar1: click the "binaries" on that page
<mandar1> is there a way to delete all referencences to virtualbox now?   i have downloaded the deb from the wiki you sent me
<unavailable> mandar1:   also go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887262
<unavailable> who had the "running virtualbox makes a log file in my home dir"  problem??
<unavailable> cus  Unfortunately a bug slipped in which can cause a large amount of logging data to be written to your home directory. You can workaround this by making sure you have VBOX_LOG_DEST=nofile in your environment variables.
<mandar1> this has all the instructions needed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox   but i get an error.. (something apt-get has never given me)
<dabbu> what does gvfs fuse does in ubuntu
<unavailable> mandar1: go to this page  http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads click on binaries, select your distro and download
<dabbu> ﻿mandar1﻿what does gvfs fuse does in ubuntu
<mandar1> unavailable:  i have done that... but i want to remove all the packages I have already installed
<unavailable> mandar1: and if you are going to install xp inside your vbox, go here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887262
<unavailable> mandar  ?
<DozedOnLinux> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 145 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<mandar1> I have configured this on five boxes... this is the first time i have had this problem
<unavailable> mandar1  you havent installed virtualbox?  and you wish to uninstall what??
<Kian> hello everybody, i was having a problem with my gnome starter, but now it's solved, thanks everybody
<frybye> is there a way to find my own pastebin entry of a couple of hours ago- when i dont  have a note of the numbert/this stuff archived??
<mandar1> i am configuring my last machine... i have installed it five times before without any problems... i am on my last machine and i can not get it to install due to the error... i have been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox  all along
<Myrtti> Kian: you're welcome, please stay on channel to help others :-)
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a firewall script: http://rafb.net/p/52ujkq51.html and relevant entries in syslog.conf restarted syslog and in my firewall script i log ssh connections, so i made an ssh connection to my server and nothing appeared in /var/log/firewall.  I took the iptables script down, added one line to test logging which was: iptables -A INPUT -j LOG and then i hit 'dmesg' or tail /var/log/firewall and my logs are pounded
<dusty_>  with iptables traffic, so why does it not log with my current example what am I doing wrong ?
<dabbu> can anyone tell me what is gvfs
<unavailable> mandar1: what is the error?
<unavailable> mandar1: and have you read about PUEL??
<Lupo^> Hello, I'm trying to set up some aliases on my bash.. I'd like to know if it's possible to set up an alias to accept a variable.. in example: create an alias " inetd " that will perform "sudo /etc/inet.d/$args I'll use at the shell' .. can't manage to find the right syntax to do something like that..
<mandar1> ﻿ virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<dabbu> ﻿mandar1: can u tell me what is gvfs
<jrib> Lupo^: no, right a small script instead
<jrib> Lupo^: write even
<unavailable> mandar1   try installing xVM
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dabbu:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GvfsInHardy
<Lupo^> understood, thanks jrib
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gvfs-fuse dabbu
<vc> can you get localized by using this irc channels?
<mandar1> yes.... i know about PUEL... like i said i have done this five times in the last two days... somethign happened in the repos last night
<dabbu> ﻿DozedOnLinux:what gvfs does and why this is taking so much space in my ubuntu
<unavailable> mandar1   then install from here  https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:﻿what gvfs does and why this is taking so much space in my ubuntu
<Lupo^> jrib: could I maybe ask if you have any resource where to point me at, to ease the process of coming up with a correct sh script?
<vc> please if anybody who knows about this can sey me if I can get localized by using this irc channels?
<unavailable> mandar1   if you know about puel then is there a certian reason you are using OSE???
<bazhang> dabbu, read the link; how much space
<Lupo^> otherwise I'll jump on the search engines =)
<bazhang> vc to what language
<mandar1> because it is build into the repos and every kernel upgrade i don't have to mess with it... .the exact reason we are leaving vmworkstation
<dabbu> bazhang:7 GB
<unavailable> menllyos:  actually someone just came in here last night using OSE complaining about a kernel update that didnt update the modules in OSE
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:my network connection is slow..the page is not opening
<[ANC]wyhteagle> I'm an Intermediate user having issues with my graphics card on an old HP Pavilion (using Hardy) can anyone help me?
<bazhang> dabbu, search in synaptic package manager for a description then.
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:can i remove it because i hve inly 40 GB hard disk and this is taking 7 GB
<wyhteagle> I'm an Intermediate user having issues with my graphics card on an old HP Pavilion (using Hardy) can anyone help me?
<Natha1> hey all
<unavailable> mandar1:  actually someone just came in here last night using OSE complaining about a kernel update that didnt update the modules in OSE
<wyhteagle> hey Natha1
<unavailable> menllyos: sorry wrong tab complete
<Natha1> I justdownloaded an am havingissues updating vid driver because its telling mei need to be loged under boot
<Myrtti> wyhteagle: please elaborate more, we don't know can we help you if you're not more precise
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KenBW2> would "512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM 200 Pin DDR SDRAM" work in a laptop with these req's: "Maximum 1 Gbyte DDR 266 SD RAM SO-DIMM" ?
<unavailable> mandar1 plus with OSE if you do run into a problem with kernel modules not being compiled/updated, you cannot configure it yourself...
<spinaker> hi
<nathan__> hey
<nathan__> can anyone assistme with driverupdates
<nathan__> i dont get how to logunder boot it doesnt have that option for me
<wyhteagle> sorry don't know why I disconnected
<wyhteagle> myrtti: My 3d graphic are jumpy and patchy, I can't play ANY 3d games I'm using a intel chipset with buildt in Graphic on an old Pavilion 531w
<nathan__> hello anyone lol
<SataS> hello all am i on ?? test test
<nathan__> hi santas
<SataS> hey cool sorry im somewhat new so gettin on via pidgin was different to me but i got a question can i ask here ??
<jetscreamer> wyhteagle: try glxinfo... aptitude install mesa-utils (iirc) if you dont have it. also, if you don't have >about 9 megs vid ram iirc no 24bit for you
<wols> SataS: sure, if IT#s UBUNTU RELATED
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> jetscreamer: ubuntu comes with glxinfo by default
<jetscreamer> ah
<wols> damn, caps. sorry :(
<unavailable> what cops??
<nathan__> ok question : Im trying toupdate NVIDEA video driver. Its telling me i need to log in  through boot but i cant find this option.. Any idea
<wyhteagle> thanks Jetscreamer I'll try that
<wols> nathan__: why do you use nvidia.com drivers?
<jetscreamer> teh intarweb po-lice
<nathan__> sorry wols
<wols> don't excuse yourself but answer me
<nathan__> cause i have an nvida card
<jetscreamer> wols i assume you know my feelings about teh nvidia so i stfu
<wols> nathan__: what card that you need drivers from nvidia and can't use the ubuntu ones?
<KenBW2> would "512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM 200 Pin DDR SDRAM" work in a laptop with these req's: "Maximum 1 Gbyte DDR 266 SD RAM SO-DIMM" ?
<nathan__> i didntno the compatibility
<nathan__> will the ubuntuones work?
<wols> jetscreamer: this channel has the same policy as #d about it. no support for nvidia.com afaik. unless REALLY necessary
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one here know anything about how to use kmrml (an image search plugin for konqueror)? Konqueror is installed and kmrml should be installed as well. Can't find any useful documentation.
<unavailable> nathan__: did you know you can go to system > administrtaion > Hardware drivers and enable nvidia drivers from there??
<jetscreamer> KenBW2: iirc yes but you should always check the manufacturer's site and check
<KenBW2> jetscreamer: check what?
<jetscreamer> wols: i stfu'd
<jetscreamer> KenBW2: the specs
<nathan__> thanks guys.. On the same question thoguh for idont need toask questions twice how do youa ccess the boot area
<jetscreamer> doc-u-men-ta-tion
<mahfiaz> KenBW2, if motherboard supports older memory
<Myrtti> jetscreamer: mind your language
<wols> KenBW2: #hardware
<KenBW2> jetscreamer: the specs are "Maximum 1 Gbyte DDR 266 SD RAM SO-DIMM"
<jetscreamer> my what?
<Myrtti> jetscreamer: your cursing and attitude
<wols> !language | jetscreamer
<ubottu> jetscreamer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wyhteagle> jetscreamer: I couldn't find the package iirc there is a cgiirc is this it?
<jetscreamer> i missed the cuss words
<SataS> ok thanks wols um im runnin latest ubuntu im looking for something to go by the time in the bar across the top that is like a system resource meter ?? of cpu usage and ram if possible anyone know of a add on for that ?
<jetscreamer> ok enough
<jetscreamer> ciao
<jetscreamer> KenBW2: i'm pretty sure it's good, but you should check and make sure
<wols> SataS: not sure about in that bar but conky can display the info you want
<geev8> DistroJockey, are u there?
<mahfiaz> could admins ban FilaryFactory for spamming?
<jetscreamer> KenBW2: actually i'm positive but ou should still make sure
<KenBW2> jetscreamer: i dont know what im checking. the manual? thats where i got that from
<nathan__> anyone know a good linux alternative to dreamweaver?
<SataS> thnx i saw that wasnt sure if it was for me but ill give it a try
<KenBW2> nathan__: gedit :P
<wols> mahfiaz: that nick is not in here
<jetscreamer> KenBW2: jus make sure your mobo takes 2700... and i'm sure it does
<Myrtti> mahfiaz: he's not here, report private message spammers directly to #freenode
<wols> nathan__: qanta?
<jetscreamer> what attitude, come to think of it
<jetscreamer> ok enough
<jetscreamer> bye wols
<SataS> is there anyway i can add this stuff to a fav chan list or something this realtime help is awesome i usually spend all nite goin from forum to forum looking for someone with the same probs :D
<wyhteagle> nathan__ use Quatum plus
<nathan__> thanks im moving everything and all my systems to linux i got sick of windows update lol
<mahfiaz> Myrtti, ok thanks
<nathan__> can i find thatin the add/remove section
<wyhteagle> jetscreamer I couldn't find iirc but found cgiirc is this the right package?
<Myrtti> wyhteagle: no it's not.
<Tanzanite> dear brothers and sisters how gona help me to solve my problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SataS: most IRC clients have a favorites feature
<wyhteagle> nathan__ you can find it in syanaptic package manager
<unavailable> nathan__: you got sick of windows update?    ubuntu's update is every day
<KenBW2> jetscreamer: manual says nothing about mobo. Processor?
<wyhteagle> myrtti ok I'll try the search again
<unavailable> nathan__: however you wont need to restart half as much
<nathan__> windows update crashed out my system,made it lag like a 386
<spoilt> hey i got a question about my windows. can someone tell me why MUP.SYS wont let it load?
<jetscreamer> motherboard
<geirha> SataS: That's client-spesific. If you add which client you are using, someone might know how or if it's doable.
<crashhandler> what is mount point should i assign to my secondary harddisk if i want to put my personal files inside it? / home ? or what.
<SataS> im usen pidgin ill check around
<cautionaryx> unavailable: at least you dont need restart all the time, nor does it force you to eventurally
<KenBW2> jetscreamer: yea i know - no mention of it
<unavailable> nathan__: understood    thats microsoft it dont like being bogged down by a pc
<unavailable> cautionaryx: exactly
<nathan__> my system is running smoothwith ubuntuilike it
<wols> wyhteagle: run glxinfo |grep -i direct   and pastebin the output
<wols> wyhteagle: there is nothing you need to install
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SataS: the preferences are set right-clicking on the "tray" icon, and not the part you care typing in. though that was unusual, but its the way it is
<Tanzanite> why this to me should i go back to windows?
<cup_holder> Hello!
<crashhandler> what is the mount point should i assign to my secondary harddisk if i want to put my personal files inside it?(like windows) / home ? or what.
<fadumpt> hello
<unavailable> cautionaryx: and most of the time a logout (restart x)  will do what you need
<cup_holder> The updateing didn't go so well
<fadumpt> crashhandler, I think just /media/data or /media/disk
<cautionaryx> unavailable: i only need to restart ubuntu when there's a kernel update
<SataS> thnx dozed :D
<wyhteagle> wols: http://pastebin.com/d6650694b this is the full glxinfo
<unavailable> crashhandler: well,   you *should* make a new partition,   mount / in its own for ubuntu then do home in its own partition
<wols> Tanzanite: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<cautionaryx> unavailable: usually dont even need to restart x
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SataS: ok
<fadumpt> crashhandler, it should just create it's own mount point and then you link to it from the Desktop and/or use the side panel in Nautilus
<wyhteagle> wols: the grep -i direct just outputs yes on direct rendering
<wols> wyhteagle: you already have hardware 3D, so what'S the problem?
<nathan__> downloading quanta now thanks
<fadumpt> where should I look if I can't create an ad-hoc wifi network?
<wyhteagle> wols: it doesn't seem to be working, it's patchy and jumpy
<v0lksman> anyone got the Flash10 RC working on FF3 in Hardy?  I replace my libflash*.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins but when I try to view flash it says the plugin isn't installed.  Rolled back to the beta2 .so and it works fine...any suggestions?
<crashhandler> fadumpt,thanks....so any mount point would be okay..as long as i can linkify it and put shortcut somewhere,is it?
<wols> wyhteagle: WHAT is exactly?
<Tanzanite> wols it says command not found
<Myrtti> wyhteagle: it might just be that the rest of your hardware isn't fast enough
<wols> !Pm | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nathan__> last question im suing wine for xfire and not of the names show up, i downloaded the windows fonts and still nothing anyi deas? Ran outof troublshooting steps online
<wyhteagle> myrtti: that's more than possible considering the age of this POS
<wols> Tanzanite: pastebin the content of your /etc/resolv.conf
<wols> Tanzanite: I didn't give you ANY command to type
<fadumpt> crashhandler, yeah, make sure you have a readable partition on it (ext2,ext3, fat32, etc) and it should put a link on your desktop and side panel anyway...as far as I know
<SataS_> ok
<wyhteagle> wols Myrtti : but the fact that no 3d grapics will run without being jumpy including older games
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt: you more than likely need to put your wifi in ad-hoc mode, via terminal commands
<wols> nathan__: appdb.winehq.com
<Tanzanite> wols sorry am a newbie to linux so is there a command to run?
<wols> whitman: WHAT is jumpy? answer me!
<wols> !cli | Tanzanite
<ubottu> Tanzanite: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SataS> ok now im on xchat a bit more customization options with this one
<leinad1123> je tanzanite
<leinad1123> ./programm
<fadumpt> DozedOnLinux, I tried that (quick attempt) and it didn't work, I tried on a friends computer just like mine a few weeks ago and it worked fine
<leinad1123> but the program must have +x rights to run it like this
<leinad1123> you can also set the interpreter before the program
<leinad1123> "ruby program.rb"
<Myrtti> leinad1123: you've got things mixed up
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt:in terminal (if your card supports it) > iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<wyhteagle> wols the graphics are jumpy and when I move my mouse anywhere it lands has a patch of the prievous placement
<leinad1123> maybe its my english :D
<fadumpt> DozedOnLinux, okay, I try that out, thanks
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, i hav opened the terminal yet
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt: you probably need to take down the interface first with > ifconfig wlan0 down
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Other than UIRA, F4L, and Qflash, does anyone know of any Flash alternatives for Linux?
<wols> wyhteagle: that is not answering my question. only talk to me when you can answer it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt: let me note: wlan0 may not be your interface name, check with > ifconfig -a
<leinad1123> well... do you know the basic commands like cd, ls etc. already, Tanzanite ?
<wols> Nutzebahn: never heard of those. the only ones in ubuntu are swfdec and gnash
<fadumpt> mine is eth1
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, yes some few
<leinad1123> okay...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt: that is ethernet, wired connection, not wireless, wireless is wifi0 , ath0, or wlan0, can also be bau0
<SataS> can someone type my nick in chat i wanna see if my highlight option is working
<rafael> someone know how to handle this grub error 22 here http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391329/ ?
<rafael> SataS:
<leinad1123> the easiest way to run a program is change to his dir or run it directly
<leinad1123> $cd /path/to/the/program
<fadumpt> DozedOnLinux, no, on this install it is eth1
<leinad1123> or $ /path/to/the/programm/programm.ending
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SataS:  this is what highlight looks like
<unavailable> SataS
<fadumpt> iwconfig confirms this
<wyhteagle> wols: to be very specific the game Boson, to add to it anytime I increase the graphics level of Gnome from Minimal.
<SataS> hmm AHHH ok
<leinad1123> the second thingy runs it directly
<SataS> it hight lights the name not the text ;)
<SataS> thnx guys
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fadumpt:  it very well could be, as the aliased name can be modified
<fadumpt> and when I try to do the ad-hoc command, it tries to (no bars, visual activity) and then goes back to my previous connection, or no connection at all if that was the case)
<unavailable> DozedOnLinux: did you just get a spam??
<Nutzebahn> Or does anyone know of any Linux Flash projects under development?
<nathan__> is there any channels for game help?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿unavailable:  should i have ?
<nathan__> my counter strike only loads a black screen
 * grobda24 signed the Georgia Ceasefire Now Petition http://www.avaaz.org/en/georgia_ceasefire_now/ (Copy of Campaign Email: http://djbarney.silentflame.com/storage/Georgia_Emergency_petition.html )
<wyhteagle> wols but you seem busy so I'll find my help else where, thanks for taking the time so far
<unavailable> DozedOnLinux: well im getting tons
<racle> realtek volume error, volume van be only max od muted :/
<racle> can be*
<bazhang> unavailable, report in #freenode
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿unavailable:  they make their rounds, eventually they will be kicked, ignore them
<nixnoob> nathan__: wine version/ video card/ driver/ counter-strike startup options/ #winehq
<mrwhippy> Hi all hope you are all well,
<mrwhippy> do we have any ubuntu server/vmware people in the house today
<unavailable> forwarded me to ##overflow
<nixnoob> !ask | mrwhippy
<ubottu> mrwhippy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, ok but when i run the pastebin command it does not tell anything
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿unavailable: if there is excessive amount, yes, then i would have to do something about it. ref: baz
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, it just hang
<mrwhippy> K guys sorry, will do in future
<leinad1123> some programs need params i think :D
<leinad1123> well i never used this program
<mrwhippy> the problem i am having guys is i have apt-get vmware on my server 8.04 and i am getting connection actively refused from windows server console, and i cant access any webpage on the server that should show it port 902 904 8080 and 8085 all tried,
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, but this is amaizing after i restarted the system it worked for the pages then it stopped
<leinad1123> huh?
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: is there a particular reason why you are using vmware as opposed to virtualbox?
<SataS> uhm i just installed conky with the synaptic pack manager now how to i run it ?? i cant find it anywhere or did i not even install it ?
<leinad1123> just type "conky" into your console SataS
<mrwhippy> nixnoob nope that was what i found that seemed to be around, i did try kvm however apparently the server does not support it, its a brand new dell but with no hypervisor and i had heard of vmware so i figured i would install it
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: and If I understand correctly you cant get an internet connection from the Guest OS?
<leinad1123> Tanzanite, i dont really know what to do there, im not a linux guru sry ;)
<SataS> Grandma_Becky just spammed me FYI and thnx leinad1123
<leinad1123> ja i got spam by tiler_number_1 and ScooterboardRela, seems to be normal here :D
<backenfutter> I am having a hard time getting my UMTS PCM card working... I ran throug several howtos and a wiki and none came out 100% positive... I have a Option GE0301 - when plugging it in "dmesg" show that it finds the device and activates it as /dev/ttyUSBo /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2 I done a pppconfig and it just wont work... can anyone help me with this please?
<leinad1123> *ye
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, no stop error it start to say waiting for www.google.com then done
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SataS: start from terminal
<leinad1123> okay hmm, google doesnt semm to be done
<leinad1123> *seam
<leinad1123> waah, i should learn english :/
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: i havent even managed to get to create a virtual machine yet, as far as i can tell everything has installed correctly. i have been told you cant create virtual machines from the command line so i am trying to connect to the virtual server to create a machine or four
<adakos> hey folks, newbie here (running a headless 6.01->8.04 text-only server) and I had a quick question about  using my server as a media transcoder (specifically, how can i install mencoder or another program so i can ocnvert my OGM's to AVI's)  - sudo apt-get instlal mencoder = fail.
<Tanzanite> leinad1123, ye am sorry for that
<adakos> (and sorry for the typos, old keyboard here @ work)
<nathan__> where would i find this "Try setting the OSS sound driver in winecfg."
<SataS> oh wow thanks for advice wols this is exactly what i was looking for!!
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: so I'm not understanding? you cant get a GUI environment on the server?
<leinad|afk`> sry have to go afk, shopping and things like this o_O
<weldan> adakos: install mencoder from tarball
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, what was your problem
<triggerhapp> nathan__: In console, run "winecfg" and its in the audio section
<mahfiaz> nathan__, run winecfg and look for audio
<adakos> thank weldan
<ASULutzy> So I'm a noob and accidentally had a root terminal open and ran firefox, now when I open firefox it's pretty hosed up. No bookmarks, basically all my settings are gone... Is there a way to fix that?>
<adakos> gotta take a lunch break, but ill be back by 1pm est to let you know how it goes =)
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, i cant browse but i can chat with xchat like this
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: im running ubuntu server 8.04 lts, it has no gui i know one can be installed but am trying to learn and do things properly over ssh etc... and wanted to put some virtual servers up on it, so was trying to connect from clients, one is an ubuntu laptop one is a windows xp home machine, i have tried to connect using the server console from both also web pages, the server console does not seem to start on the ubuntu desktop and on the windows box it gets
<triggerhapp> Heres a toughy. I use the intel driver and have a 945GME, When I run an opengl (3d hardware), and put a window over it, the hardware rendered image draws over, despite the window bieng semi- or totaly-covered
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, i restarted this computer then i was able to browse to only three page
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, if you run sudo dhclient, can you browse some more?
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: how are you trying to connect? with VNC?
<triggerhapp> ...and attempt to use newer drivers gave no better functionality
<nathan__> im getting same error i didwhat troublshooting said and i still get black screen... any ideas
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, yas now it started
<nixnoob> nathan__: you havent answerd the question I gave you before, wine version, graphics card, driver launch options?
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, thank you verry much
<ASULutzy> So I hosed up firefox by not using gksudo, anyway to get it to use my user config file again instead of root's?
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: i have tried using the server console management app that can be downloaded from vmware site, on both the ubuntu desktop, i have also the windows version gives us a connection box that then reports connection blocked, i have tried to access via webpages that seem to be available but also get refused so server_ip:902 i have tried several ports, i have also tried to get the server console management working on ubuntu desktop but cant even seem to get i
<nathan__> im still unsure weather the graphics driver is installed properly. And wine verison is 1.0
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, it's a little early to thank, this will come back every boot or dhcp timeout, I am afraid
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Close all firefox windows and open another, let me know if this did nothing
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: That's the first thing I tried, and I was surprised that it didn't work
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: ps ax | grep firefox shows no firefox processes are running
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: I dont know why it has to be so complicated... are you sure you've installed the application on the server properly?
<nathan__> brb need to restart and ill look at ur question
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: there may be a configuration file thats blocking access.
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: I'm looking around /etc/firefox-3.0 now seeing if there's something there
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, try clicking on networkmanager-applet icon in tray and click on network connection, so this asks new ip (some animation), if finished, it may behave the same
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: go to your home directory, turn on hidden files and look in .mozilla/firefox
<runnin_free> whenever I run e17, xorg eats up like 90% of my cpu, what gives
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, just try it
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, sure but i hav to thank cos you started get me out of prob
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ASULutzy: uninstall it, remove the config files, and folders , re-install it
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: There should be one randomly named "xxxx.default" dir, in there are bookmarks etc (be careful in here btw:P)
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: K, I'll try editing the .ini and changing startwithlastprofile to false
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: as far as i know, i followed a guide on ubuntu forums to do the install, i did think of that but i only have openssh-server and vmware installed on the server, from what you said earlier do you recommend virtualbox over vmware then? is this easier to access etc... if so i may well go and give it a go, i have spent most of the last two days on vmware and am not impressed as i cant access it yet,
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: Ah ok
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Ok. you're about 3 moves ahead of me here :)
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, ok am just trying to oppen different pages
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: You seem to know enough about firefox,im just trying to lead you to possible causes :)
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: could it be my allow/deny config
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: heh, well inform me about this .default file, cause I'm not really that sure what I'm doing :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, is it possible to change a cronjob, ie if im saying do something > myfile.out  can i change myfile.out in the cronjob atall? so it'd be myfile.out,then myfile1,2 and so on?
<[T]ank> I have been doing some searching on how to connect evolution to ms exchange 2007. I am not finding a way. Can any one tell me if it is possible or if there is an alternative to evolution that will allow me to sync mail and calendar with ms exchange 2007?
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: How many sub dir-s were there in firefox?
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: it could be the allow/deny config... I've never used remote management tools for vmware or vbox so I wouldn't know, I just use vbox on my 8.04desktop for some windows apps.
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: I only see one, xxxxxxxx.default
<ASULutzy> and then the profiles.ini
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, if the problem comes back, it may be easier to force networkmanager to reask ip (as explained before) or use static ip
<Meesis_Meeso> ugh, how do I stop VLC?
<nixnoob> mrwhippy: I didnt understand your question at first thats why I suggested vbox
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: in the .default, look in bookmarks, are these your old ones?
<runnin_free> Meesis_Meeso, press stop?
<mahfiaz> Meesis_Meeso, you may killall vlc, or killall -s9 vlc
<Meesis_Meeso> ok
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: Inside of bookmarkbackups it looks like those are
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: k i see, unfortunately it has to be on the server and like i say i dont wont to start putting a desktop on there, i think i may be somewhere closer now, thanks for your help, ill go have a look at my allow/deny and see if that helps, thanks for your help ill try and get back on and let you know how i get on as i leave soon ish.
<mahfiaz> Meesis_Meeso, there is also gnome panel applet for killing, point and kill
<Meesis_Meeso> ok
<nixnoob> mahfiaz: xkill
<Meesis_Meeso> but its running in the backgrounf
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Those are...? :P
<ASULutzy> inside of the folder bookmarkbackups, those are my bookmarks
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, on this two small screen like computers (am using ubuntu 8)
<ASULutzy> But they don't appear when I launch firefox
<mahfiaz> Meesis_Meeso, then use killall vlc
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: Those are really the only thing I cared about... I guess if worse comes to worst I could sudo apt-get purge it and restore the bookmarks from there...
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Novel, so its loading the wrong profile?
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz i found tetwork setting and i cant find the ip it has obtained from server
<triggerhapp> For now, make a backup of the .default dir somewhere safe :P
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: apparently, I don't really know how to check which profile it's loading? There only seems to be one, and the .ini is telling it to load the one
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, ifconfig, or right-click, information on networkmanager-applet
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: im not quite sure myself, but set start with to 0 and see if it asks which one to use
<frybye> trying to copy the stuff in home/.thunderbird on one pc to same location on another to have same mail situation - comp1 is kubuntu - comp2 is ubuntu .. comp1 wont let me move the stuff - any tips?
<triggerhapp> frybye: NFS?
<frybye> triggerhapp: sorry.. what is nfs??
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<triggerhapp> Or are you using portable media?
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, oooh sorry the ip is listed also after running dhclient command
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: I just blew up the .ini, loaded it, it restored everything to default, and I just restored the bookmarks from the backup files. Thanks for your help, didn't know where the config stuff was stored!
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Glad you got it sorted :)
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyone way to get text editor to autosave?
<MartinvDK> hi
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: heh, guess that's why we use gksu ;)
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: and also don't leave root terminals open lol
<triggerhapp> ASULutzy: Speak for yourself ;)
<triggerhapp> lol :)
<triggerhapp> im actually on a debian system atm
<triggerhapp> *ducks*
<triggerhapp> How to silence #ubuntu....
<ASULutzy> triggerhapp: heh, I don't think anyone would be that upset here that you're not using Ubuntu, though getting support might be a bit trickier and you'll probably get a few !ot thrown at you
<MartinvDK> I've installed netbeans, but because of disk space concerns I installed it on my windows drive, in a folder 'LinuxPrograms'. Now, when I try to compile cpp code, I get an exception from netbeans, 'permission denied'.. What should I do to give netbeans permissions to execute programs in that particular folder?
<IdleOne> bazhang: you around here buddy?
<Meesis_Meeso> is there anyone way to get text editor to autosave?
<triggerhapp> Heh, the machine i need help for is ubuntu ;
<triggerhapp> ;)*
<frybye> trigger - generally I seem to have access between the two comps (samba is running on comp1) it just wont let me copy the stuff from /home/,thunderbird into the smb: folder..
<triggerhapp> fry, hmm, been a while since i used samba, try tar'ing the dir and share the tar?
<mahfiaz> Meesis_Meeso, Edit-preferences -edit
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, so as you said if i right click then enable/disable will request again ip address to dhcp server is it?
<jpjacobs> Hi! i debbootstrapped a ubuntu  (don't feel like wasting another cd) and installed xubuntu-desktop, and that has worked apparently, but i can't get gru nor lilo to write to the bootregion of the hd :/
<jpjacobs> anyone any ideas.
<nathan__> receiving error ack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so.0, please install this library to use jack
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, yes, also when leftclick and click on the item with bullet
<frybye> you know what trigger.. i am on 2 days vacation and honestly cant be bothered just now.. thanks for the help anyhows.. I will do this another time... web-mail will b enuf for the while on comp2
<soundray> jpjacobs: perhaps the BIOS prevents it. Some have a 'virus protection' feature that you can disable.
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, two clicks less
<triggerhapp> sorry to not help more fry :) know the feeling tho!
<frybye> ;=)
<nixnoob> wheres the file to blacklist modules from loading on startup?
<Tanzanite> omahfiaz, yes sure
<soundray> !blacklist > nixnoob
<ubottu> nixnoob, please see my private message
<triggerhapp> nixnoob: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<triggerhapp> oops sorry sound
<rubyat> Since my monitor is not being detected properly, can/should I replace the xorg.conf with a system specific xorg.conf?
<nathan__> any ideas anyone
<soundray> triggerhapp: don't be
<nixnoob> soundray: the my_blacklist file needs to be created correct? its not there by default
<jpjacobs> soundray: nah, it's a laptop that's nearly 10 years old, and i've installed linux on it before...
<nathan__> ack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so.0, please install this library to use jack? getting this error
<mahfiaz> rubyat, yes, do it
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me figure out why my browsers (FF & epiphany) crash on certain websites i.e. mininova.org, tried checking on terminal and i get segmentation fault, what is that?
<soundray> nixnoob: yes.
<cypherdelic> Hello Everyone in every channel, im sry for amsg but im having this problem for weeks and it seems not to be an ubuntu related bug, so i try if anyone could help me this way. Everytime that I switch Viewports, a configuration window of cairo-dock with the title < Maintenance Mode > appears. I can't access the cairo-dock unitl i close that window. Xkill of that window forces whole cairo-dock to be closed, but when i restart it, i have the
<cypherdelic>  same "bug" again, so theres no way for me to work with cairo-dock in a proper way. I have a VNC-Server installed and willing to let you watch my stuff. And can help me find the problem. Please message me. Thanks
<soundray> jpjacobs: how are you trying to install grub?
<jpjacobs> grub-install
<soundray> jpjacobs: from where?
<jpjacobs> i mean /usr/sbin/grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<jpjacobs> from within the chroot (tried it from outside too...)
<soundray> jpjacobs: have you tried from outside with the --root-directory= option?
<jpjacobs> gives me /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<jpjacobs> yes
<soundray> jpjacobs: it's probably /dev/sda -- check sudo fdisk -l
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, for me i will be running dhclient
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me figure out why my browsers (FF & epiphany) crash on certain websites i.e. mininova.org, tried checking on terminal and i get segmentation fault, what is that?
<jpjacobs> gives me the same error
<soundray> jpjacobs: does sudo fdisk -l list your partitions?
<svh> dose anyone know about the game war zone 2100 i am trying to get the command post to work
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, whatever you choose :)
<jpjacobs> soundray: hmm that's a weird part... grml (pretty recent livedistro) gives /dev/hda while ubuntu (an only beginning from 8.04) gives for the same hd sda
<jpjacobs> yes
<jpjacobs> and theere it's listed as sda
<jpjacobs> i mean hda
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, is this prob just relate with linux os only or
<mrwhippy> nixnoob: just thought i would let you know that has not worked hosts.allow i think tomorrow will be spent rebuilding the server and seeing what i can do with it, thanks for your help today,
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone has found out how to fix the whole browser crashing problem?
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, I do not know, it may also be your ISP's issue
<soundray> jpjacobs: it doesn't really matter what it's called, but it's strange that the kernel and the BIOS seem to be disagreeing
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, i ask this because here am wth my neighbour using windows and they not surfer from this prob
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  FireFox crash on some Flash sites ?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, it is me and some of my frends running ubuntu  here
<jpjacobs> soundray: yea, and pretty annoying too...
<AzizLight> does anybody know a good lightweight color picker? (not an applet please)
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah im suspecting that what happens but cant make sense of the error message in terminal and how to fix it, epiphany is doing the same, care to help?
<Bruno_F> hello
<Bruno_F> i'm having trouble configuring a flash player for firefox
<jokula> hi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  if you find out, let me know, i been searching, havent found a complete sure as of yet
<morfeus> ciao
<Bruno_F> which one should i use?
<jokula> i have problems whit all moust everythin :(
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, could you also check, when rightclicking on nm-applet you get Network information, if the addresses there are very same when you can browse and when you cannot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: piphany doing same on flash pages ?
<morfeus> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Bruno_F: the one supplied through the repositories. 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<mahfiaz> jokula, sad to hear
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: guess its DIY my browser and terminal for me, ahh was hoping for an easy time surfing today
<triggerhapp> I'm having problems with Hardware 3d on an Intel card (945GME, intel driver). If I have a hardware rendered 3d game/program running in a window and only semi expose it, it draws over windows that should be above it.
<Bruno_F> soundray: thanks
<mahfiaz> !ask > jokula
<ubottu> jokula, please see my private message
<jpjacobs> bleh ... i'm tired of it... if i get the alternative cd, and apt-get xubuntu-desktop, i should get a working system right?
<Idleone> jpjacobs: yup
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah i mean on one page so far, mininova.org it just crashes with segmentation fault which doesn't explain
<triggerhapp> jpjacobs: Yes
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, is there any tool can be used to run so as to request  the ip automatically instead of running dhclient command
<soundray> Bruno_F: remove any that you have installed through firefox itself, and remove gnash or anything that may conflict
<triggerhapp> jpjacobs: Im a fan of the alternate disk :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: are you launching from terminal, i dont think i got that right ?
<soundray> jpjacobs: it's hard to tell, not knowing why your MBR can't be written
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah, i got the error from terminal which is not helpful
<soundray> jpjacobs: I would check the BIOS
<jpjacobs> well, it has worked with grml (which is debian-based) and with ubuntu 7.04
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  i havent seen any segment faults, or not any messages telling me so.
<jokula> 1 question is my name shoing some how as jokula?
<triggerhapp> I'm having problems with Hardware 3d on an Intel card (945GME, intel driver). If I have a hardware rendered 3d game/program running in a window and only semi expose it, it draws over windows that should be above it.
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, you can make a desktop launcher or shortcut for this purpose, running action gksu dhclient
<frybye> ecording from the buiilt in mike on 701 with ubuntu terrible sound quality using default audio recorder - sound with skype perfect.. what can i do?
<Idleone> allu1: not anymore
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  i should do something, remove flash plugins, go back to same sites, load up 10k browsers nd see what goes on  :)
<frybye> above on eeepc - ubuntu 8.04
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, but I still am interested if the ip settings are very same or not, when there is no browsing
<allu1> ?? there should be allup not allu 1 or jokula ....
<allu1> how do i fix it :D
<Idleone> allu1: type /nick allup
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  its wierd because i can open up FF again, and resume, then all goes fine. very irratic
<allu1> better?
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, until now am working fine with browser
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  but then it doesnt bother me too much , as i can easily resume
<bazhang> Idleone, hi :)
<Idleone> heya bazhang:/
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: try going to that site on both browsers if you got them and tell me if the same happens to you?
<Idleone> bazhang: I fubar'ed my system dude
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  ok will take "one for the team" :)
<allu1> i am new using linux i have xubuntu and i can't find wine eny were even tought i know i installed it some were :(  were could it be?
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: ty - mininova.org
<bazhang> Idleone, oh no
<soundray> Idleone: oh no
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, how do i create desktop launcher for that
<wols> allu1: dpkg -l|grep wine
<soundray> Idleone: if you say that, it must be bad
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mininova.org if i die, tell my mom i love her :)
<Gnea> !xubuntu | allu1
<ubottu> allu1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bazhang> Idleone, got backups?
<Idleone> bazhang: soundray you guys want to take a look at my fstab tell me what I may have done wrong?
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, right-click on desktop and create launcher
<soundray> Idleone: sure
<Idleone> bazhang: I can see my /home but when trying to boot system does not see it
<bazhang> np
<allu1> ty
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to start an app at boot with delay i.e. sleep 30sec xchat?
<allu1> bye
<cypherdelic> so noone of #cairo-dock,#ubuntu,#compiz-fusion,#ubuntu+1 has a soloution or an idea, why the configuration-window of cairo-dock titled < Maintenance Mode > pops up on every viewportswitch blocking cairo-dock mouse-access????
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: looks fine, need me to click links ? how about i try all them ?
<bazhang> cypherdelic, this is hardy or ibex
<Idleone> soundray: bazhanggimme a minute to paste . running from livecd now and it is not as responsive as one might hope
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: nah just the main page is fine, if it is fine for you means their is something crashing my firefox, it crashes on the homepage
<Nutzebahn> Or does anyone know of any Linux Flash projects under development?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  lets see what this has got.. scotty we need more power :) i will click as many as i can before i freeze
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: write a script containing '(sleep 30 ; xchat) &' and launch it from System-Preferences-Session-Startup Programs
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: XD lol
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, do i need to put sudo before gksu dhclient
<ice_cream> lo; i like aptitude's search formatting, but it's slower than, say, apt-cache --names-only search ;  how do i combine the best of both worlds?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: wow! i wont 2  free IPOD nano's
<Idleone> soundray: bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/36880/
<bazhang> Tanzanite, just sudo in terminal no gksu for that
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, gksu does that, try and you'll see
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: so thats the correct command ty
<xconvergex> how to run bin files on ubuntu ?
<frybye> so why would the mike produce fine results with skype and terrible sound with other appl??
<wols> Idleone: fix the tabs?
<wols> xconvergex: what file exactly?
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: cnat i use that command directly in sessions?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: still going
<opetaja> tere
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: nice but i doubt youll receive them
<xconvergex> googleearthlinux.bin
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: it's possible, I haven't tried
<wols> !googleearth
<Gnea> !medibuntu | xconvergex
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ubottu> xconvergex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah it works for you but not for me :'( ahhh i hate this
<opetaja> how can i play quake 3 with this window ?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me figure out why my browsers (FF & epiphany) crash on certain websites i.e. mininova.org, tried checking on terminal and i get segmentation fault, what is that?
<cypherdelic> bazhang: ibex 64bit
<bazhang> cypherdelic, then this is the wrong channel
<frybye> soundray: your the expt for this stuff pal?? mike working 101% with skype and awefull scratchy sound otherwise???
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: General Protection Fault basically
<xconvergex> I donwloaded the file but I can't run it
<Idleone> wols fix the tabs? huh?
<nathan__> whats the microsfot font package called in the package manager
<wols> xconvergex: you aren't supposed to. install the app via medibuntu
<wax_man> ﻿I assume everyone here already reads slashdot, but just in case, I'd like to make sure as many people know about this as possible. http://blog.studentsforafreetibet.org/2008/08/10/the-ioc-projects-censorship-on-nyc-projection-video/#more-1544
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: and how do i stop it from crashing and allowing me on the site
<soundray> frybye: I've seen your question, but I don't know. No +20dB boost tickbox anywhere?
<wols> Idleone: you ahve spaces between your settings for /home
<Gnea> !ot | wax_man
<ubottu> wax_man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rabby> something happened to my sendmail server. i always used the default config and just did a dist upgrade. is there a simple way to re-install it and set it to defaults easily?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  still here   reallybut  slsloow.. try clickin moe  links
<wols> rabby: why sendmail?
<bazhang> wax_man, please not here
<soundray> Idleone: do you get an error on boot with that?
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah got in as it loaded before it finished i clicked stop, notmy ideal surfing but works
<frybye> sound.. will ha ve a look - the strange thing is perfect with skype..?
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: now it crashed again
<Sylphid|work> rabby, sudo apt-get purge sendmail && sudo apt-get install sendmail
<motin_0_> I have a weird upgrade proposal: "The following packages will be upgraded:   ardour (2.5-1 => 2.3.1-1)" - how is this antilogical version decision done and how can I make update-manager ignore it? sudo aptitude hold ardour doesn't help...
<racle> How i can see my soundcard?
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: i give up
<wax_man> bazhang: Sorry to interrupt you enjoying your own life. Try to think about others for once. Don't worry, I'll show myself to the door.
<wols> racle: lspci
<racle> ty
<cypherdelic> buzain: there are things that occur in both ibex and hardy and all other, when its a setting failure
<cypherdelic> and i guess it is, but i dont know which
<Idleone> soundray: yes I do get error
<xconvergex> I can't understand why it isnt working
<racle> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<racle> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<racle> so this it what is show
<Gnea> xconvergex: can't or won't?
<racle> and i got realtek
<Idleone> soundray: something about not being able to find /home
<wols> xconvergex: why can't you use medibuntu and get the .deb from there?
<xconvergex> I got the file on desktop but I don't know how to run
<Gnea> xconvergex: just use medibuntu and sudo apt-get install googleearth-4.3
<wols> Idleone: please fix those tabs. see the other entries and what they use as delimiters. tabs. do likewise
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, do i need to use gksu for any louncher i need to create
<Gnea> xconvergex: it's so much easier - and it's supported
<wols> racle: realtek soundcard? show
<racle> how i show?
<xconvergex> on terminal it says wrong password
<motin_0_> I have a weird upgrade proposal: "The following packages will be upgraded:   ardour (2.5-1 => 2.3.1-1)" - how is this antilogical version decision done and how can I make update-manager ignore it? sudo aptitude hold ardour doesn't help...   Update: didn't help to set version to 2.5.0-1 neither...: ardour (2.5.0-1 => 2.3.1-1)  anyone?
<wols> paste | racle
<Gnea> xconvergex: for?
<racle> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<racle> this?
<soundray> Idleone: so it fails to mount, and what do you do then?
<wols> racle: so what are you blabbering about realtek?
<racle> so i got realtek soundcard not ati thing
<racle> why this show ati?
<wols> racle: wrong
<Gnea> racle: what's the problem?
<Tanzanite> bazhang, do i need to use gksu for any louncher i need to create
<mahfiaz> Tanzanite, gksu is the one which gives root permissions and asks you your password for that
<wols> racle: you don't have a realtek soundcard. you might have a realtek DAC on this soundcard, but the linux facing chip is an ati one and tha
<jimymorrison> español
 * delcoyote hi
<wols> and that's it
<nyvhax> which torrent client do you advice me for ubuntu please ?
<racle> and i cant get sounds work as well, its eather max or mut
<wols> !torrent | nyvhax
<ubottu> nyvhax: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<racle> mute*
<wols> racle: you have a ati 450 which uses snd-hda-intel
<nyvhax> wols: which one is the best ?
<wols> !best > nyvhax
<ubottu> nyvhax, please see my private message
<Idleone> soundray: it asks if I want to use / as root but that also gives me further errors
<cabra1> why is  obexftp -b -l, giving me :failed to connect SDP server. Operation already in progress ?
<nyvhax> thanks wols
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  i  have about 200 pages open, no crash
<DozedOnLinux> they still loa
<soundray> Idleone: what are you actually doing?
<xconvergex> still can't install it
<racle> and cant get sounds work at youtube
<Tanzanite> mahfiaz, as days goes am growing up with ubuntu/linux i hope one day i will be providing support like you thank you for today mahfiaz
<xconvergex> what I can do with bin files ?
<wols> xconvergex: what does apt-get say? what error?
<wols> xconvergex: delete them. NOT supported
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: it seems sites like bbc.co.uk, torrent sites etc, that have flash, server sided seem to crash on me, if thats the case i wont be able to surf at all
<cabra1> why is  obexftp -b -l, giving me :failed to connect SDP server. Operation already in progress ?
<joaopinto> xconvergex, which type of .bin files ? Installer files ?
<soundray> xconvergex: what do you want to run/install from a bin?
<xconvergex> installer
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: so you have a useless flash plugin. you're not the only one
<soundray> xconvergex: what do you want to install from a bin?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: i will keep these open, bbc ? ok
<wols> soundray: he wants googleearth and doesn't want to use medibuntu
<xconvergex> I got a file that googleearthlinux.bin
<appeltje> does anyone now where the chat logs are from #ubuntu ??
<Idleone> soundray: last night I shrank sda1 and made sda3 so I can move /home to it
<soldats> !logs > appeltje
<ubottu> appeltje, please see my private message
<frybye> wols - can be got from google or??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: i didnt think it had it in it, but FF holding up to all 4 deskpaces full of instances
<soundray> Idleone: can you pastebin 'sudo blkid' output?
<ksbalaji>  my firefox 3.0.1 is screwed up. Built up bookmarks are gone! Im unable to select add-ons -FF3 just quits! help I use hardy. This happened when I tried to open a big file - nasa earth nightlights gif.
<Pirate_Hunter> wols: i installed flash10 how can it be useless, the problem i need to figure out how to fix it
<mps002> hey, I have a serious problem, I just restarted Ubuntu and it says that no network devices were found, what do I do to fix this?
<wols> frybye: can be got from medibuntu as a .deb
<cabra1> why is  obexftp -b -l, giving me :failed to connect SDP server. Operation already in progress ?
<soundray> xconvergex: don't use this. Install googleearth from the medibuntu repository instead.
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: delete it and install a ubuntu supplied version?
<Idleone> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36883/
<xconvergex> what is medibuntu and how Can I download google earth on this
<wols> Pirate_Hunter: adobe (or macromedia) never could write a proper linux flashplayer to save their lives
<frybye> wols - but if the person refuses that..?
<joaopinto> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Bruno_F> i am having problems with flash... i installed gnash SFW viewer and now i can't uninstall it... what is a synaptic package manager?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols, :/
<mps002> hey, I have a serious problem, I just restarted Ubuntu and it says that no network devices were found, what do I do to fix this?
<soundray> Idleone: is /dev/sda1 mounted at this moment?
<frybye> wols - i seem to remember seeing it as a source in a working k-ubuntu..
<krim> Is there a way to list all folders that do NOT contain a certain file? For example I want all folders that are in another folder and don't contain a .jpg
<cimon> Hi folks. I am seriously up shitcreek. KPagckage is stuck in an infinite loop, it seems?
<Idleone> soundray: I can mount it
<arrrghhh> i'm tryin to setup a NAS - what's the best way to ensure my machines always have a connection?  sshfs?  samba?  NFS?  FTP?
<wols> frybye: sure it can work, but why would you when you can have debs?
<wols> frybye: debs are a GOOD thing and ALWAYS prefered
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: check that as soon as i can, pages still loading
<soundray> Idleone: yeah, I'd like to see the output of 'ls -ld /mnt/home'
<Idleone> soundray: want me to mount /dev/sda1?
<Idleone> ok
<frybye> i mean the deb from medi in kubuntu,, the repos..
<MartinvDK> When using netbeans (installed on ntfs drive) to build a project, I get an IO Exception from Netbeans, permission denied for a certain file that netbeans runs when it has to build my project.. How can I change the ownership so that netbeans is allowed to execute that file? Sincerely
<frybye> working in kubuntu..
<axisys> looking for a site where I can upload a 100MB file for few mins
<mps002> I need some serious helping getting my Ubuntu working again, I restarted and now it doesn't seem to recognize any of my network devices...
<blondewarning> hello all :)
<Pirate_Hunter> wols, DozedOnLinux: this video compeletly describes my problem without the need for extra explanation - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WT8SFk_XFo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  nope that finally killed app, all pages died
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<blondewarning> might anyone be able to help me figure out why my drivers are disappearing?
<cimon> Houw much trouble can I get into if Ijust kill off KPackage process?
<motin_0_> I have a weird upgrade proposal: "The following packages will be upgraded:   ardour (2.5-1 => 2.3.1-1)" - how is this antilogical version decision done and how can I make update-manager ignore it? sudo aptitude hold ardour doesn't help...   Update: didn't help to set version to 2.5.0-1 neither...: ardour (2.5.0-1 => 2.3.1-1)  anyone?
<cimon> ?
<datacrusher>  iv trying to make acces though groups and users in samba, but everytest i take i stop on the password, on the windows clients alway asks for password, when i drop the security, some stations that i donw want gets the access.
<fyrestrtr> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 8196 kB, installed size 25712 kB
<datacrusher> so, i thoghtn, HEY, i got static ips!
<ksbalaji> I tried to open a big file - nasa earth nightlights gif.My firefox 3.0.1 went kaput. Built up bookmarks are gone! Im unable to select add-ons -FF3 just quits! help! I use hardy.
<Pirate_Hunter> motin_0_: wow weird first time ive seen that
<adakos> ahoy, im back - i was talking to someone earlier about installing mencoder on a text-only 8.04 ubuntu server ... although i cant remember how they said to do it, anyone know the proper procedure? (sudo apt-get install doesnt work)
<datacrusher> can i make some kind of security to allow some range of ips to get access to the public folder
<mps002> cimon: probably not much, unless it was in the middle of actually installing something
<datacrusher> and make especific shares for the users with theyr ips?
<fyrestrtr> motin_0_: you are using a version not supported by ubuntu.
<j_baker> So I did a dumb thing and accidentally deleted my python site-packages directory.  Is there any way to get the package manager to scan for missing files and repair them, or am I going to have to go back and manually fix everything?
<spacedog> exit
<datacrusher> or its easyer and better to just use the windows group, the users that login to the stations, and so on?
<mps002> cimon: was it just downloading when it froze or what?
<Idleone> soundray: ls: cannot access /mnt/home: No such file or directory
<Sargun> I'm getting a bunch of 403 errors
<Sargun> when apt-get updating
<soundray> Idleone: and you've mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt ?
<motin_0_> fyrestrtr: aha
<motin_0_> fyrestrtr: yeah I compiled it from source and installed using checkinstall
<adakos> @sargun: try looking in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and see if anything is broken
<Idleone> soundray: it is mounted to /media/disk-1 atm
<mps002> guys, my ubuntu says No network devices have been found, what do  I do?
<motin_0_> fyrestrtr: but then how can I make update-manager ignore this "upgrade"? I am happy with my ardour...
<brontos> good day all:  I created a disk image using 'dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /home/sda.bin.gz'  How would I decompress and restore the drive?
<soundray> Idleone: in that case, I would like to see 'ls -ld /media/disk-1/home'
<fyrestrtr> motin_0_: you need to edit the policy for the package.
<Bruno_F> how can i uninstall gnash
<xconvergex> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<Idleone> soundray: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-08-12 05:51 /media/disk-1/home
<soundray> Bruno_F: 'sudo apt-get purge gnash'
<xconvergex> damn
<mlambie> I've 'echo 1 > /proc/net/sys/ipv4_forward' but the machine won't forward traffic: it's sending iCMP redirects back instead. Any ideas?
<soundray> Idleone: okay. Is /dev/sda3 mounted right now?
<Idleone> yes
<Bruno_F> soundray: thanks!
<cimon> mps002: it kept saying that scrollkeeper was getting  a parser error in a number of places...
<soundray> Idleone: where?
<amenado> brontos  if you do a  file  sda.bin.gz   what is the type of file?
<adakos> Can anyone tell me how ot install mencoder or a similar transcoder for linux server (text mode) when apt-get fails?
<Makzu> Hi everybody, I'm having issues using the gamecon driver with my playstation controller connected to a parallel port.  The other day I had everything working fine, but then I rebooted and something's funny with the configuration.  when I modprobe gamecon dmesg tells me that the controller is at /devices/virtual/input/inputX, but I can't get anything out of /dev/input/js0
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i purge firefox would the command aptitude purge firefox be enough?
<fyrestrtr> adakos: it fails with what error?
<Idleone> soundray: /media/disk
<Gnea> adakos: sudo apt-get update  and try again
<mps002> cimon: hmm, then I'm not really sure, sorry
<soundray> adakos: 'sudo apt-get install mencoder'
<sidewalk> when using grub, and i have 3 disks
<sidewalk> 1 IDE and 2 SATAs
<mps002> guys, my ubuntu says No network devices have been found, what do  I do?
<sidewalk> which one should i set grub to boot from?
<adakos> gnea & soundray - failure on both parts. no repos' - i do have universe enabled, too
<soundray> Idleone: 'ls -l /media/disk' shows your user directory?
<Gnea> adakos: do you have the CDROM repo initiated?
<soundray> adakos: it's in multiverse
<sidewalk> say the disk is /dev/sda3, what do i set grup to do?
<fyrestrtr> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3603 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<adakos> gnea = no cd. soundray, i'll try that, thanks
<Gnea> mps002: lspci | grep Ether  <-- any results?
<brontos> amenado: its a gzipped file.  But I am not real sure of the piping method to restore it directly to the hdd.  I suspect dd of=/dev/sda < gzip sda.bin.gz
<Meesis_Meeso> under there
<RsMir> @find Britney oops
<Idleone> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36886/
<nathan__> what screen do i use to login to root
<mps002> Gnea: yeah, it that shows my card, nVidia ethernet controller
<soundray> Idleone: looks like you have duplicated your /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda3
<tux> i need help, i use a laptop, an acer, and when i'm in X and press ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt f2 etc... can't visualize any tty...
<Gnea> mps002: ip l  <-- is there anything other than lo: listed?
<Idleone> soundray: how did that happen?
<adakos> soundray: i enabled all the hardy repos in sources.list, then did sudo apt-get update, and it still tells me there is no install candidate.
<Gnea> !laptop | tux
<ubottu> tux: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<soundray> Idleone: don't know, not my fault ;)
<mps002> Gnea: nope
<soundray> Idleone: what's in /media/disk/home ?
<amenado> brontos try it
<Makzu> Anyone in here know much about the gamecon joystick driver?
<Idleone> soundray: one folder named ubuntu
<soundray> adakos: well, apparently you've done everything that you could
<Gnea> mps002: ack, i'm headed to lunch - someone should be able to help you with this
<soundray> Idleone: is ubuntu your usual username on that machine?
<mps002> Gnea: ok, thanks anyways
<Idleone> soundray: no it is idleone
<adakos> soundray: i'll just do what i can do install it from a tarball
<sidewalk> i have a question about grub, i have 3 disks in my box, 1 IDE /dev/hdaX and 2 SATA disks /dev/sdaX and /dev/sdbX .. when installing grub, should i still use hdX,X or should i use sdX,X ?
<sidewalk> and if i should use hdX,X, which number is the disk called sdaX, is it the first, second or third disk?
<Eloff> I'd like to upgrade subversion to the latest stable release, but I haven't a clue how to do that on ubuntu. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<mps002> guys, my ubuntu says No network devices have been found, what do  I do?
<nathan__> How do I log into the root account?
<bazhang> nathan__, use sudo
<Idleone> !root | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bruno_F> perfect. one bird less to kill
<Himura> HY
<soundray> adakos: I'm not being serious.
<Bruno_F> i still have the major one, my PCMCIA sound blaster X-Fi
<soundray> adakos: there is clearly something wrong there. Have you considered setting up your sources via the GUI tool?
<Eloff> ubottu: haha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haha
<mps002> I need some serious helping getting my Ubuntu working again, I restarted and now it doesn't seem to recognize any of my network devices...
<soundray> adakos: System-Administration-Software Sources
<brontos> amenado: I would like to but the drive is in good shape and I am worried about messing it up.
<soundray> Idleone: I wonder where your home directory went, then
<mps002> Eloff: ubottu is a bot ;)
<soundray> Idleone: I mean /home/idleone
<Ab3L> hello
<php6th> Help !!   when i try to use ssh to connect my remote server i get this error, Permission denied (publickey,password). 			 		
<soundray> Idleone: 'find /media -name idleone' ?
<amenado> brontos, the destination will be written over
<adakos> soundray  im doing it all remotely through ssh , its on an old 533 mhz computer, i am worried running any sort of graphics will kill it =)
<Eloff> this I figured out. A bot making matrix jokes :)
<mps002> guys, my ubuntu says No network devices have been found, what do  I do?
<soundray> adakos: why do you want to load that poor old machine with video encoding tasks?
<Idleone> soundray: permission denied
<Eloff> Can I update subversion to 1.5.x through aptitude/apt-* or do I need to download the sources and do a configure/make/install ?
<soundray> Idleone: sudo then
<adakos> soundray: i have it set up to act as a fileserver for an external hdd, but i have 10 videos that are in OGM format, that i need ot convert to avi
<wols> php6th: how exactly do you connect? as what user? public key or with password?
<mps002> ugh, I'm just  gonna go back to windows, this is too much hassle
<wols> mps002: lspci
<dabbu> is there any DVD player for ubuntu
<Sp-Dev> hello
<soundray> !dvd > dabbu
<adakos> mps002 try linux mint before you go back to windows
<ubottu> dabbu, please see my private message
<wols> !paste | mps002 paste the output with this
<ubottu> mps002 paste the output with this: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Idleone> soundray: /media/disk-1/home_backup/idleone
<php6th> wols: key? whats that
<dabbu> ﻿is there any perfect  DVD player for ubuntu
<wols> php6th: if you don't know you don't use it
<Idleone> soundray: brb 1 minute
<mps002> adakos: nah, thanks, I've pretty much had it with working so hard to get my computer to work for me
<php6th> wols:  i was connection to my server with ssh with putty without problems, now i cant from ubuntu
<dabbu> which support ﻿soundray:VLC or movie plaer is not showing the chapters view
<bazhang> adakos, please dont suggest mint here
<wols> php6th: answer my questions above
<soundray> dabbu: DVD is an imperfect medium, there cannot be a perfect player
<Bruno_F> 2135460/*-41
<adakos> baz: sorry, i figured it was better than windows
<Eloff> mps002: I know the feeling. I've been very happy with vista. Ubuntu is going to make me old before my time. But different strokes for different folks.
<Bruno_F> sorry i didn't meant to do that
<php6th> wols: i cant find any question
<mps002> adakos: I finally got my wireless working, and now I can't even use my ethernet to connect in ubuntu, it seems pretty hopeless, especially since I can find no help here
<dabbu> ﻿soundray:but in ubuntu chapter view is not possible
<wols> php6th: then look harder. I asked you 3. all in one line
<dabbu> ﻿soundray:it directly play the movie without asking me
<bazhang> dabbu, sure it is.
<soundray> dabbu: it normally is
<php6th> wols: sorry i dont have long
<wols> mps002: I asked you something to get info to help you. you ignored me. I guess then I ignore you too
<soundray> dabbu: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<dabbu> ﻿soundray:8.04
<[TiZ]> Would anyone know where to go to get help modifying a Metacity theme? gtkrc is cake compared to Metacity.
<soundray> dabbu: try with ogle. You will have to install it
<soundray> !info ogle-mmx | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: ogle-mmx (source: ogle): DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5.1 (hardy), package size 245 kB, installed size 820 kB
<dabbu> i have tried that but that doesn't solves my problem
<dabbu> ﻿soundray:that doesn't solves my problem  ihave tried that
<soundray> adakos: could you put the /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin?
<bazhang> dabbu, vlc works fine for that.
<soundray> dabbu: what does it do?
<adakos> righto soundray...
<[TiZ]> Would anyone know where to go to get help modifying a Metacity theme? gtkrc is cake compared to Metacity. Anyone? At all?
<wols> [TiZ]: check if there is a #metacity?
<[TiZ]> Oh, good idea.
<nyvhax> i download clamav-daemon but how can put clamav-daemon to scan alone, without my permission ?
<adakos> one second... afk a minute, probems at work
<xnv> [TiZ]: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=metacity+theme&btnG=Search
<[TiZ]> No #metacity
<dabbu> it open the dvd menu but when i clik on that the video will not play...what i do ..see the menu in ogle and then play in vlc
<wols> nyvhax: scan what?
<ogre> I am trying to install an app from a .jar file. can anyone tell me how to do this?
<nyvhax> wols: my pc
<xnv> [TiZ]: I could have just sent you the 3rd link, but I wanted you to see how easy it was to find it.
<wols> !cron < nyvhax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron < nyvhax
<wols> !cron > nyvhax
<ubottu> nyvhax, please see my private message
<Idleone> soundray: back thanks for your patience ")
<php6th> Help !!   when i try to use ssh to connect my remote server i get this error, Permission denied (publickey,password). 			 		
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:VLC play the vob file but not able to read the menu
<bazhang> dabbu, dvd's here work fine; sounds like you have some broken dvd's there.
<Eloff> that was fun, downloading a binary package with curl and forgetting it gets displayed on stdout
<soundray> ogre: try 'java -jar file.jar'
<[TiZ]> I've been to all of those links. The thing is that I've found one I like, but I want to add rounded bottom corners to it.
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can convert .isz (Compressed ISO) into .iso?
<mps002> dabbu: you know you can open VIDEO_TS directories in VLC and they will play like a regular DVD
<vick> trying to install the newest nvidia drivers, but to do so need to turn off the X server, not quite sure how to do that, help?
<ogre> soundray:  thanks
<[TiZ]> Thank you in any case, xnv
<wols> vick: what videocard?
<kaffe_02> has anyone had any success in getting iPodService.exe to run under wine
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:this DVD works fine in other OS  in vlc itself with no problem
<Sylphid|work> php6th,  linux or windows client?
<vick> wols: GeForce 6200 Turbocache
<wols> !ipod | kaffe
<ubottu> kaffe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xnv> [TiZ]: Then check the 3rd link. It talks about rounding corners.
<wols> vick: use the restricted drivers from ubuntu
<php6th> Sylphid|work: client ubuntu, server is shared hosting linux based
<vick> wols: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new ?
<wols> vick: nvidia.com drivers will break your kernel and mesa
<mps002> can someone help me to get ubuntu to recognize my network devices again?
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:that is what i do..but that does not tell me which one is the right movie or file in that folder which i want to play
<kaffe_02> cool thanks ubottu
<[TiZ]> xnv: the one that goes to gnome-look?
<wols> !nvidia > vick
<ubottu> vick, please see my private message
<wols> vick: among others yes
<Sylphid|work> php6th, try mv ~/.ssh ~/ssh
<vick> thanks
<xnv> [TiZ]: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<Sylphid|work> then attempt again
<wols> mps002: I already asked you: what is the output of lspci?
<mps002> dabbu: I thought there was usually just the one VIDEO_TS directory in the first part of a DVD?
<[TiZ]> Oh, that page.
<Makzu> My joystick isn't working properly.  I have the module loaded and everything, but when I cat /dev/input/js0 and press the buttons nothing happens
<Makzu> xev catches the buttons as mouse buttons (I think)
<zack1403> hey all, to completely remove kde 3, do i just need to run sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a and sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Makzu> How can I make it behave as a joystick again?
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:i am talking about diffent file inside that directory
<bazhang> zack1403, /msg ubottu puregnome for a link
<mps002> dabbu: ok
<Idleone> soundray: what is the next step ?
<wols> zack1403: aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<mps002> dabbu: sorry
<[TiZ]> xnv, I've been to that page and set rounded_bottom_left and rounded_bottom_right true in the xml. But it just looks like it cuts off the bottom corners. There's no special drawing for the rounded corners
<php6th> Sylphid|work: done, but still same error
<soundray> Idleone: that backup directory that you found -- do you want to restore it?
<zack1403> ﻿/msg ubottu puregnome for a link
<zack1403> whoops
<zack1403> haha
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:so is ther any solution
<adakos> soundray : sorry back, i had to go fix a fax machine -- how do you get info from a cygwin/putty ssh shell into copybin?
<Idleone> soundray: I would like to use the /home/idleone on sda3 if possible
<sidewalk> can anyone help me out with grub? :-)
<bazhang> !puregnome | zack1403
<ubottu> zack1403: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<m_newton> hello
<Idleone> soundray: and have a seperate /home
<wols> Idleone: select with left mouse button and it's in clipboard
<mps002> I rebooted Ubuntu and now it says no network devices were found, what do I do to get them back??
<D3RGPS31> I'm having trouble installing ATI's driver for a Radeon 9250, anyone able to help me? (X Server: unable to detect)
<m_newton> Starnestommy, Can you help me register a chanel again
<bazhang> mps002, lspci
<mps002> dabbu: I'm not really sure I understand what you're trying to do
<wols> mps002: can you do what I told you?
<adakos> d3rgps31 - im sure if envy will work, have you tried that?
<peeps[work]> did updates break anyone else's display yesterday/today?
<bazhang> mps002, paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<wols> adakos: don't suggest envy, ever
<vick> wols: thanks for the help
<soundray> adakos: try installing pastebinit
<D3RGPS31> adakos: says ATI's legacy drivers don't support my OS (ubuntu 8.04)
<adakos> wols: whats wrong with envy?
<bazhang> adakos, not envy; envyng
<soundray> !info pastebinit | adakos
<ubottu> adakos: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:i want to play a DVD with full menu support
<adakos> doh, sorry d3
<wols> D3RGPS31: what videocard?
<D3RGPS31> wols: ATI Radeon 9250
<mps002> bazhang: I can't, I'm on a different computer
<wols> D3RGPS31: ubuntu comes with drivers for it
<soundray> Idleone: remind me, on /media/disk, is that /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda3 ?
<bazhang> mps002, then no way to troubleshoot it; come back when you are on it.
<D3RGPS31> wols: if it did, i wouldn't be here
<wols> D3RGPS31: no need to download anything
<mps002> dabbu: well, does ctrl-d not work in vlc?
<benzss> what do you guys use to burn films to dvd? for example a .mp4 film
<wols> D3RGPS31: it does. you disagreeing doesn't change that fact. driver "ati"
<Idleone> soundray: /media/disk is /dev/sda3
<soundray> Idleone: perhaps pastebin 'mount' output for future reference
<Sylphid|work> php6th, do you have a certificate that you use to log into your remote server?
<zack1403> ﻿bazhang: haha gotcha, was trying to use /msg through freenode
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:let me try
<adakos> sound: http://pastebin.com/f56702274
<D3RGPS31> wols: i've tried that, it sent me into low graphics mode
<zack1403> ﻿wols: thanks for the command, that picked up 1 package that the other two missed, ty
<mps002> bazhang: I can't connect on that computer because there is no way to connect if it thinks it has no network devices...
<php6th> Sylphid|work: no, from windows it works without problems using pitty
<sparhawk> hm
<php6th> Sylphid|work: no, from windows it works without problems using putty
<Jocke> does anyone know how to make the wireless network work on a HP dv6000? :/
<dabbu> ﻿mps002:it show the menu but i am not able to click on that
<wols> D3RGPS31: pastebin the Xorg.0.log then
<wols> D3RGPS31: and ther is NO other driver than this one. NONE
<Idleone> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36892/
<bazhang> mps002, you can still copy the relevant lines and paste to paste.ubuntu.com ; use a flash key
<stodan> hi, i have general question, how to remove 45000 direcotries fast?
<wols> D3RGPS31: well, vesa, but you don#t want to use that
<mps002> dabbu: whoa, that sounds like a wholly different problem that I'm not prepared to help with
<gman_223> hey folks
<soundray> Idleone: then you want to 'sudo cp -a /media/disk-1/home_backup/idleone /media/disk/'
<mps002> bazhang: I have no flash key
<adakos> stodan - try rm with the recursive -r flag ?
<stodan> that is not fast
<bazhang> mps002, until you provide that info you are stuck.
<adakos> oh. sorry, no help from me then
<dabbu> ﻿mps002: ok then
<stodan> i dont know how many dirs were before, but after minutes of work, there are 45k left
<mps002> bazhang: lspci shows my ethernet controller but not my wireless, but neither shows up in network manager
<mps002> dabbu: sorry man :S
<Idleone> soundray:  cp is working....
<wols> mps002: please do what you've been told. wlan could also be a usb device then it doesn't show in lspci
<bazhang> mps002, we need to know the chipset of the wifi; is is usb pcmcia or internal
<zack1403> ﻿bazhang: this page will just remove kde3 right?
<bazhang> zack1403, right
<wols> zack1403: it will install gnome as it says
<mps002> bazhang: internal, it's broadcom, it worked before rebooting, but now it doesn't
<Sylphid|work> php6th,when you moved .ssh did it prompt you with a fingerprint?
<jokkaa> MOAHAHA
<jokkaa> ops.. w/C
<bazhang> jokkaa, please dont
<adakos> soundray: http://pastebin.com/f56702274   (dont know if you saw before, this text flies by pretty fast - didnt want you to think im ignoring you)
<jokkaa> bazhang, mistake. said w/c didnt i?
<Bruno_F> any ideas how i can set up my express card sound blaster thing in ubuntu?
<mps002> bazhang: I've been using the restricted driver for it, it seems that perhaps todays updates screwed it
<wols> !sound > Bruno_F
<ubottu> Bruno_F, please see my private message
<zack1403> bazhang: ah im sorry for the confusion, wow should have mentioned this.  i am running kde 4 upgraded from 3 and want to clear 3 out
<bazhang> mps002, what was updated? what kernel are you using?
<adakos> Bruno_f : if it's anyhting like my creative X-fi, i dont think there's much if any support
<wols> zack1403: I told you how
<bazhang> zack1403, best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 then
<ankit> hi
<ankit> alll
<zack1403> wols: no no i ran that command and pretty much everthing is cleared out, i thanked you
<soundray> adakos: is this a machine you've upgraded from dapper? Or is the upgrade still in progress?
<adakos> hi ank.
<wols> zack1403: including kde4?
<zack1403> bazhang: thank you, sounds like a plan
<zack1403> wols: no, just 1 package
<ankit> hi adakos
<adakos> soundray: i upgraded it yesterday, set up ssh/samba/apache today. everything seems to be fine - the upgrade was completed hours ago, after restarts
<Bruno_F> adakos: i have a creative sound blaster X-Fi for express card
<zack1403> wols: the other two commands i mentioned cleared out most of them
<mps002> bazhang: 2.6.24-19-generic, I can't remember what exactly updated, but I know the updates were first available today in the repos
<adakos> yeah Bruno_F: last i heard there was no support for those cards at the current time. however, im sure someone will prove me wrong
<nathan__> whats command in cocole to log into root again
<adakos> nathan sudo ?
<php6th> Sylphid|work: yes i did , doesnt work
<soundray> adakos: you still have dapper multiverse, but no hardy multiverse. That'll explain it not finding mencoder
<bazhang> mps002, how did you get the broadcom working? ndiswrapper the fw-cutter or other
<Sylphid|work> nathan__, sudo -i
<adakos> soundray: Doh!
<bazhang> nathan__, use sudo
<soundray> adakos: and I did indeed miss your link the first time round, because you abbreviated my nick...
<Bruno_F> adakos: what a same... those are a good 120 usd wasted...
<mps002> bazhang: I just used the restricted drivers from the administration menu
<ankit> how to installed yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<mps002> bazhang: it was probably fw
<adakos> sorry soundray !
<Sylphid|work> php6th, im assuming that with the error you gave its not promting for a username and password correct?
<wols> adakos: if there is any support, alsa-project.org will know
<visf_> hi, how can i tell what is the network address of my computer?
<Bruno_F> ubottu: it is selected like that, and i can hear things, the problem is that my express card is not the one working, but the on board chip
<adakos> soundray : would I just add http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/ hardy multi?
<mps002> Bruno_F: ubottu is a bot
<soundray> adakos: no
<adakos> bruno_f: see what wols said : check out alsa-project.org  :)
<Bruno_F> ohh haha
<Bruno_F> stupid me
<jayde_drag0n> can someone tell me a very simple gui video editor that i can use.. i know my beginning and end time.. i just want someting i can load the video into.. cut everything before and after the clip so i can put it on youtube
<wols> visf_: ifconfig
<mps002> Bruno_F: nah, just a smart bot ;)
<Bruno_F> =)
<adakos> hayde_dragon :  i like avidemux
<dabbu> ﻿mps002: my DVDis playing well with ogle with full menu support but there is no buttom to maximize,play pause can u tel me why
<Idleone> soundray:  this cp -a is going to take some time huh?
<Jocke> does anyone know how to make the wireless network (Broadcom version) work on a HP dv6000? :/
<adakos> *jayde
<visf_> wols: thanks
<soundray> adakos: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<soundray> adakos: and
<jayde_drag0n> adakos: i tried that.. for the life of me. it wouldn't cut out anything
<mps002> dabbu: never used ogle, sorry :S
<erUSUL> Bruno_F: for X-Fi there is only 64 bit drivers afaik (they mayy have released the 32 bit ones as of today though). they are binaty and propietary from creative
<ankit> i am not able to run yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<soundray> adakos: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security multiverse
<wols> ankit: use pidgin
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Jocke
<ubottu> Jocke: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Idleone> soundray: got some errors saying no more space left on device
<adakos> thanks soundray
<soundray> Idleone: :(
<rand0m-> not to sound - whiny - but i thought ubuntu was supposed to be stable & everything?  My firefox, opera, and konqueror constantly freeze, even when just on facebook or gmail.. amarok and banshee do not play back... ps: all this stuff worked prior to completing updates over the past 2 days
<dabbu> anyone tell me how to use ogle
<ankit> after use pidgin i am able to voice chat on obuntu with yahoo
<KiinG> hello i am carlos, i am spanish :D
<Idleone> soundray: would it be safe for me to delete everything on sda3 and re-run that command?
<backenfutter> what was the URL again that showed all the relevant information for solving disputes with chan ops and such?
<soundray> Idleone: the quickest way to make space on /dev/sda3 is probably 'sudo rm -r /media/disk/usr'
<ksbalaji>  I tried to open a big file from nasa = earth nightlights gif.My firefox 3.0.1 went kaput. Built up bookmarks are gone! Im unable to select add-ons -FF3 just quits! help! I use hardy.
<Bruno_F> erUSUL: can i install them at least?
<soundray> Idleone: or what you suggest
<KiinG> heello?
<dabbu> ﻿anyone tell me how to use ogle
<erUSUL> Bruno_F: i do no have a X-Fi card so dunno. Check creative site
<dabbu> !ogle
<ankit> just tell me after using pidgin
<soundray> Idleone: actually, rather than removing, you might format /dev/sda3 (quicker)
<KiinG> voy ha hablar en español
<krim> rand0m-: sounds like your computer has another problem if it's freezing all the time
<KiinG> para que me entendais
<ankit> i am able to voice chat on ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogle
<adakos> soundray: +1 karma. you win!
<wols> !es | KiinG
<ubottu> KiinG: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jocke> erUSUL: wrong broadcom version :P
<mps002> !es | KiinG
<soundray> !info ogle-mmx | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: ogle-mmx (source: ogle): DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5.1 (hardy), package size 245 kB, installed size 820 kB
<erUSUL> Jocke: :|
<wols> Jocke: what chip do you have?
<KiinG> hay alguien de aqui que sabe hablar español?
<wols> KiinG: not here.
<Idleone> soundray: ok gimme a few minutes I'll use gparted and format the partition
<wols> !es | KiinG
<soundray> Idleone: don't forget to umount it
<erUSUL> KiinG: si; pero debes entrar en #ubuntu-es si quuieres ayuda en español
<mps002> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wols> KiinG: join #ubuntu-es
<KiinG> ok, thanks
<KiinG> [erUSUL] de donde eres?
<Jocke> wols: lspci says BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿can someone tell me a very simple gui video editor that i can use.. i know my beginning and end time.. i just want someting i can load the video into.. cut everything before and after the clip so i can put it on youtube. Not Avidemux.. it didn't work
<erUSUL> KiinG: por favor enta en #ubuntu-es estoy alli tb
<mps002> bazhang: so any ideas?
<soundray> jayde_drag0n: kino perhaps
<wols> Jocke: b43 works for this. you need the firmware too of course
<Idleone> soundray: ok unmounted and formating. I issue the cp-a command you gave me earlier when done formating correct?
<erUSUL> !info b43-fwcutter | Jocke
<ubottu> jocke: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<mps002> I rebooted Ubuntu and now it says no network devices were found, what do I do to get them back?
<soundray> Idleone: yes. Perhaps do a 'du -s /media/disk-1/home_backup/idleone' to see how big the directory is. Add a '-v' to the cp command to see its progress (but you might miss any error messages)
<wols> mps002: you answer the questions that have been asked time and again. until you do: no help
<ankit> hi
<ankit> i am not  able to run
<mps002> oh man, this whole linux thing is killing me...
<ankit> yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<snyh> go sleeping!
<krim> ankit: you were told to use pidgin
<v0lksman> anyone got the Flash10 RC working on FF3 in Hardy?  I replace my libflash*.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins but when I try to view flash it says the plugin isn't installed.  Rolled back to the beta2 .so and it works fine...any suggestions?
<SuperLag> So... how many of you guys have Ubuntu on an EEEpc?
<soundray> mps002: what's so difficult about running lspci and lsusb and putting the output on a pastebin?
<ankit> but just tell me after use pidgin i am able to use voice chat also
<anilomkar> I have bought HP Notebook, how to work with finger print reader in it ?
<m_newton> hello any channel experts here?>
<krim> ankit: don't know I don't use yahoo. try and google it or just try it out and see for yourself
<wols> m_newton: #freenode
<mps002> soundray: the computer cannot connect to the internet because there are no recognized network devices, I have no flash drive
<ankit> ok thanks krim bro
<wols> mps002: and you've been told how to get us the needed info
<mps002> soundray: and my wireless is internal, not usb
<Bruno_F> dang. the card is not supported. at least they are working on it
<soundray> mps002: internal wireless cards can still be on your USB
<Bruno_F> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<soundray> mps002: anyway, have you run those two commands yet, just for fun?
<erUSUL> mps002: "lspci | grep -i network" or "lshw -C Network" in a pastebin please
<adac> how can I force ubuntu to start me an init script ini /etc/init.d on boot time?
<chao1> has anyone used cfdisk?
<chao1> :D
<mps002> soundray: yes, my ethernet card sho9ws up in lspci
<phoenixz> is it possible to control a windows vista machine remotely graphically from Linux? maybe with VLC?
<erUSUL> adac: sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<mps002> too everyone: I am very sorry, but I cannot pastebin now
<erUSUL> adac: if the script is correct it will run on startup
<soundray> phoenixz: vnc
<Sylphid|work> phoenixz, yes with either vnc or rdesktop
<erUSUL> adac: or call it from /etc/rc.local
<chao1> phoenixz: try using remote desktop its under applications > Internet
<wols> mps002: we can spot lies. so you're not succeeding
<chao1> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<adac> erUSUL: is scriptname the whole path? /etc/init.d/scriptname? and what is defaults?
<nathan__> when trying to update driverit sais im runningon a X Serverwhats this mean
<wols> chao1: what about it?
<chao1> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<wols> nathan__: it means you should not use nvidia.com drivers but the ubuntu provided ones
<erUSUL> adac: no just the name. man update-rc.d
<perillux> I need help getting samba to work so I can share files with my windows pc
<soundray> mps002: so, what is it?
<nathan__> Wols i keepgetting erroeswhen trying toplay my games though
<adac> erUSUL: k, thx!
<Idleone> soundray: formated the partition and ran cp -a and still ran out of room. /dev/sda3 is 24.41GB is this possible that I am running out of room?
<chao1> I need to know if I know exactly what the heads and cylinders are would that allow me to rewrite the partition table
<wols> nathan__: then install the restricted nvidia drivers
<phoenixz> okay, thanks all!
<wols> chao1: not needed usually
<chamuscas> hello ppl, don't know what to do with a file that has an extension ".package", can someone help me
<nathan__> wols can you elaborate there.. what you mean restricted drivers
<mps002> soundray: NVidia MCP51 Ethernet controller, but I connect with my wireless card, which does not show up in lspci
<wols> chao1: you dimply tell cfdisk how big the partition should be and it does the rest
<chao1> some one told me to try that command last nite and I did. It gave me an error.
<wols> !nvidia > nathan__
<sidewalk> hey my sound card just dissapeared, and i dont know what it is, can anyone help me out?
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> chamuscas: *.package files are not supported in ubuntu afaik
<soundray> mps002: does it show up in lsusb?
<chao1> how do I do that?
<sidewalk> when tryin to play test sounds from the sound-applet i get
<mps002> soundray: when I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' it says that no devices were found also
<chamuscas> erUSUL, ooh ok tank you :)
<soundray> Idleone: how big is /media/disk-1/home_backup/idleone ?
<chao1> my partitons are in an enclosure and I am not sure what /dev/sdx
<mps002> soundray: no, it doesn't show up in lsusb
<erUSUL> chamuscas: what are you trying to install ?
<sidewalk> audiotestsrv wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<chamuscas> erUSUL: amsn  =P
<wols> chao1: lspci
 * chao1 is new at some commands.
<Prose> anyone know how I can add a printer via terminal ?
<wols> chao1: erm, fdisk -l
<soundray> mps002: what wireless chipset does it have?
<erUSUL> chamuscas: amsn comes with ubuntu just install from repos. also newer ubuntu deb packages are aviable from getdeb and elsewhere
<Idleone> soundray: 15545016	/media/disk-1/home_backup/idleone
<erUSUL> chamuscas: use one of them
<nathan__> ok looks like it isinstalled
<chao1> fdisk -l only shows me the ide hard drive that is in my box not on the usb. and lsusb on tells me the manufacturer
<soundray> mps002: is it disabled in the BIOS perhaps?
<mps002> soundray: it uses Broadcom 43xx
<nathan__> now i really cant understadn theissue
<chamuscas> erUSUL: oh, realy tanks for your help :)
<wols> chao1: unplug the USB drive and plug it in again. check dmesg then
<adac> erUSUL: so I don't need to copy the script in /etc/init.d/ ?
<erUSUL> chamuscas: www.getdeb.com
<mps002> soundray: I doubt it since it worked before reboot, but I'll check
<soundray> Idleone: is /dev/sda3 on /media/disk again?
<Idleone> soundray: unmounted
<wols> nathan__: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<chamuscas> erUSUL: just one more question, for what do i need the deb thing for ?
<erUSUL> adac: yep you have to if you use update-rc.d if you are simply calling it from /etc/rc.local you do not have to
<wols> chamuscas: that's software you can install. the file format is "deb"
<erUSUL> chamuscas: it is just like a package but it is actually build for ubuntu
<jblack> Was it "HenryHeron" or "HardyHeroin" ?
<nathan__> saisdirect rendering yes
<wols> jblack: heron
<chamuscas> erUSUL: tanks a lot
<HenryHeron> HenryHeron
<wols> nathan__: then drivers are installed just fine
<chamuscas> wols: also tanks for the help
<Idleone> soundray: /dev/sda3 is on /media/disk-2 now
<nathan__> anyidea what else could be cause the issue then?
<wols> nathan__: not unless you give us the errors
<jblack> wols: I'm aware. I'm commenting on his nic.
<nathan__> i just get a black screen when the games loadup
<adac> erUSUL: k, I restart the system and see if it works. thx for your help!
<soundray> Idleone: instead of cp, try:    ( cd /media/disk-1/home_backup/ && tar cf - ) | ( cd /media/disk-2/ && tar xvf - )
<wols> nathan__: what exact nvidia chip, what does dpkg -l |grep nvidia  say?
<chamuscas> erUSUL: last question i promise, we can find the repository on system/administrator and then the synaptic package, is that correct ?
<allorder> Hi everyone, I just changed a bit my sources.list and now I got this error when I do apt-get update: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
<allorder>   Error writing to output file - write (28 No space left on device) [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<mps002> soundray: how can I find that info?
<wols> allorder: df. probably your disk is full
<Idleone> soundray: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<soundray> mps002: in the BIOS setup
<allorder> wols: no, 21g left
<soundray> Idleone: you must have missed one of the opening (
<nathan__> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45           NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<nathan__> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu8           NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<mps002> soundray: it's in that now, but I see nothing about hardware except the hard-drive check
<wols> not here!
<nathan__> huh
<soundray> mps002: did you say this was a laptop? What make and model?
<wols> !paste > nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<HenryHeron> jblack: the Heron has flown. Later
<mps002> soundray: didn't saym but it is a laptop, Compaq Presario V3000
<bcochofel> how can I change the keyboard on the console?
<phoenixz> Im talking to my dad on pidgin and I'd like to know his IP, how can I find this?
<nathan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36907/
<wols> !keymap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap
<wols> bcochofel: try dpkg-reocnfigure console-data. not totally sure if that's right tho
<freeflowcauvery> Hello. What's the hot key combination to launch the bash terminal. I've tried Ctrl+Alt+T and it doesn't work. Thanks
<wols> phoenixz: let him go to www.whatismyip.org and tell you
<Scorp_> Hey guys, need some info.. Why is the loopback device needed on ubuntu ??
<perillux> ﻿I need help getting samba to work so I can share files with my windows pc.
<Scorp_> ! loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wols> Scorp_: cause ubuntu is a linux.
<Scorp_> !lo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lo
<nathan__> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36907/
<wols> Scorp_: wrong loopback
<Scorp_> wols: umm, so ??
<mps002> !terminal | freeflowcauvery
<ubottu> freeflowcauvery: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<perillux> ﻿I need help getting samba to work so I can share files with my windows pc
<wols> nathan__: there is no kernel module for nvidia
<phoenixz> wols: that sounds like an idea
<wols> nathan__: and I wanted to know which nvidia chip it is too
<Druui> system->preferences->keyboard shortcut, freeflowcauvery. are you using ubuntu right?
<wols> !ask > perillux
<ubottu> perillux, please see my private message
<Scorp_> !ask > scorp
<Scorp_> !ask > Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_, please see my private message
<mps002> freeflowcauvery: I thought it was alt+f2?
<Druui> alt+f2 is to open run dialog
<adac> erUSUL: seems not to work :( where can I see the error messages on booting and activating the init script?
<Druui> not terminal
<wols> mps002: you mean ctrl+alt+f2
<mps002> Druui: ah, right, thanks :P
<Druui> :)
<Scorp_> mps002: Thats to execute only a single command at a time..
<soundray> mps002: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff  -- this page has a few success reports about wireless on your laptop. They are using ndiswrapper apparently.
<nathan__> Wols  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<soundray> mps002: have you seen the wireless factoid?
<sushma> hello i hav a problem in using torrents in ubuntu that is i m unable to load any ebooks can any one say me the solution for it??
<soundray> !wifi > mps002
<ubottu> mps002, please see my private message
<wols> nathan__: then the driver is the right one. just checking
<mps002> soundray: but I didn't have a problem using my wireless before I rebooted
<nathan__> so my problem isnt video related then?
<wols> !nvidia > nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<perillux> is there any good tutorials that can tell me step by step how to share files between Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) and windows XP?
<soundray> mps002: I see. It's a hardware fault, then
<wols> nathan__: it is. you lack the needed nvidia kernel module
<mps002> soundray: and I'm guessing the only problem is that for whatever reason Ubuntu is not picking it up
<mps002> soundray: greeaaaaatt....
<nathan__> is there an auto download
<wols> !samba > perillux
<ubottu> perillux, please see my private message
<nathan__> or doi need to do that manualy
<Scorp_> wols, hey, what is the need for loopback on linux ???
<MartinvDK> When using netbeans (installed on ntfs drive) to build a project, I get an IO Exception from Netbeans, permission denied for a certain file that netbeans runs when it has to build my project.. How can I change the ownership so that netbeans is allowed to execute that file? Sincerely
<mizipzor_> is there a way to alter or create a keyboard layout without manually changing the layout file? i mean, is thera a gui program or something?
<soundray> mps002: get a nice Mini PCI WLAN card from Intel. They work great
<aCe_aLe> hi people!
<wols> Scorp_: programs expect it to be there and get angry when it isnt. all kinds of stuff will break without it in very mysterious ways making you grey all over
<nathan__> any ideas where to get the kernel?
<mps002> soundray: in China it;s easier said than done
<wols> nathan__: you doN't need a kernel. you need a nvidia kernel module!
<Paavi2_0> i tried to resize the 1st partition on my usb-flash/stick/memory (/dev/sdb) and would've liked to create a second one, but gparted complains: http://paveaani.dyndns.org/gparted_details.htm i've got billix on this stick and have done: 'install-mbr -p1 /dev/sdb' and 'syslinux -s /dev/sdb1' ...any other ways to create a second partition on usb-memorystick?
<wols> nathan__: and the bot just told you what to do. if you ignore that, I better ignroe you too
<inik> mizipzor_: i use panel keyboard switcher to  change layout preference
<nathan__> im reading that document now
<tux> yo all
<adakos> wow, mencoder is kicking butt now, chugging along slowly.
<sushma> mpsoo2:hello i hav a problem in using torrents in ubuntu that is i m unable to load any ebooks can any one say me the solution for it??
<blacktux> i need help, i use a laptop, an acer, and when i'm in X and press ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt f2 etc... can't visualize any tty...
<Scorp_> wols: I thought it kinda affects the boot time negatively.. Lol, so just asked... How can i see why is the boot time so high ?? Any checks ???
<wols> Paavi2_0: pastebin english please. we can#t read that
<wols> Scorp_: cause lots use useless stuff is loaded?
<mizipzor_> inik: okey, hmm, im not looking to change from one layout to another... im looking to actually *alter* an existing layout, or create a new one, im using a custom layout see
<Scorp_> wols, how can i check that ??? I mean, how do i control that ??
<wols> blacktux: what video driver?
<adakos> new problem, however. I'm using Gnump3d to stream music across a LAN - is there a way to replace the '%20' with underscores or spaces in display?
<wols> Scorp_: rcconf for example to laod less
<Scorp_> wols, kk.. I'll try..!!
<Paavi2_0> wols: yes you can, the lines in finnish aren't relevant...that's the standard output from my gparted. i'm sorry that part of it is in deed in finnish
<perillux> ﻿!samba > perillux
<wols> Paavi2_0: then make it english
<inik> mizipzor_: o sorry . i'm misunderstood yyou
<Scorp_> !rcconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcconf
<Scorp_> ! rcconf
<wols> Scorp_: /msg dpkg info rcconf
<mizipzor_> inik: no worries :) only thing that bothers me is that there is a great program in windows for it, and i fail to find one for linux... and i dont like the feeling of my favorite os being beaten at something by windows :p
<nathan__> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sushma> hello i hav a problem in using torrents in ubuntu that is i m unable to load any ebooks can any one say me the solution for it??
<wols> nathan__: you do NOT mess with the kernel in ANY way
<Scorp_> Hey guys, who is this LimpFaefer ??? Its some really crappy porno person.. Can some1 remove him from the community ???
<bazhang> sushma, what ebooks are you referring to
<nathan__> sorryim new to this and i dont understand that documentive done all of that whereis the kernel for it them
<Scorp_> sushma: use azureus or bit torrent to download torrents..
<tmroland> hi
<perillux> I can't seem to access my samba share files from windows xp.  I'm sure I set up samba right except I skipped the step because the tutorial was for Ubuntu 6.10  it said to go to System>Administration>shared folders.   But I don't have that menu!  I'm using Ubuntu 8.4
<sushma> bazhang: im unable to d/l anytype of ebooks and i hope i hav a prob of firewall
<tmroland> what can i do on a ubuntu system, all the day each day ? after i installed it .....
<tmroland> something to do..
<inik> mizipzor_: maybe it's time to create one by yourself ))
<sushma> bazhang:can u plz say me the sol for it
<bazhang> sushma, these are books you have paid for?
<tmroland> what u guys do on your ubuntu systems all day?
<dudus> tmroland: what do you mean?
<mizipzor_> inik: maybe
<tmroland> dudus: i installed it, everything works, i have a simple desktop now what
<dudus> tmroland: I work, play, study... Whatever people do on computer
<tmroland> im out of ideas
<wols> Scorp_: complain about PM spammers in #freenode
<wols> bazhang: you had to ask, did you...
<sushma> bazhang:no those r of free
<dudus> tmroland: is it the first time you get a computer?
<Fluxz> Hello
<bazhang> tmroland, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anybody know of an asymetric encryption program that is available for linux and windows? thanks.
<tmroland> dudus : no , i use a computer for some years
<error404notfound> how can I start ubuntu at boot up and execute some commands that I do everytime like ssh into some servers, pinging some servers and etc
<jrib> thesaint4444: gpg
<dudus> tmroland: go play Gnometris
<wols> !ot > tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland, please see my private message
<thesaint4444> jrib: is that available for windows also? thanks.
<SitUbuntuSit> or frozen-bubble
<wols> thesaint4444: yes
<jrib> thesaint4444: seems to be (I was surprised too)
<thesaint4444> wols: thanks.
<sushma> bazhang:i hav even used utorrent with wine even to use torrents but i couldnot d/l the prob is firewall
<thesaint4444> jrib: cool, thanks...
<soundray> mps002: do you have Windows on that laptop as well?
<henux> What is the directory for Trash can??
<blacktux> thesaint4444, to do what?
<php6th> Sylphid|work: how to get my server certificate to use ssh?
<sushma> bazhang:can u plz suggest me the sol for it
<blacktux> keep private data?
<blacktux> secure them?
<bazhang> sushma, not sure of the issue, what exact errors are you getting
<jrib> !trash | henux
<ubottu> henux: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bazhang> !trash | henux
<bazhang> heh
<nathan__> hey ive tried all the troublshooting steps, i stilldont see how to get the nvidia kernel
<thesaint4444> jrib: do you know what the apt-get package is for gpg? thanks.
<_Valtiel_> hi
<freeflowcauvery> nope Alt+Ctrl+F2 gets me into the command line....which works I guess....but I was wondering how do I just launch the Terminal window via keyboard shortcut instead of Applications>Accessories>Terminal....or creating a shortcut icon on the launchbar...
<Paavi2_0> hello, i tried to resize the 1st partition on my usb-flash/stick/memory (/dev/sdb) and would've liked to create a second one, but gparted complains: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36910/ i've got billix on this stick and have done: 'install-mbr -p1 /dev/sdb' and 'syslinux -s /dev/sdb1' ...any other ways to create a second partition on usb-memorystick?
<jrib> thesaint4444: gnupg
<ice_cream> hi; i like aptitude's search formatting, but it's slower than, say, apt-cache --names-only search ;  how do i combine the best of both worlds?
<sushma> bazhang:im getting error opening windows firewall
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, what is your end goal here
<thesaint4444> jrib: cheers...
<bazhang> sushma, windows firewall? why ask in ubuntu channel then?
<RickX> anyone using windowmaker?
<wols> nathan__: I told you about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto a LONG time ago. why didn't you read it?
<rwycuff> RickX: what issues you having with WM
<sushma> bazhang: im unable to do it in ubuntu so asking for the solution
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: to resize /dev/sdb1 down to 256Mib and create /dev/sdb2 on remaining empty space
<wols> sushma: iptables -L
<bazhang> sushma, ##windows for windows questions
<WhiteFlame> need help
<RickX> rwycuff, I am trying to get xdg to generate menus, but it isn't working correctly.
<wols> bazhang: I think he means utorrent under wine?
<WhiteFlame> anyone pls help
<soundray> mps002: shutdown your laptop, disconnect the power and disconnect the battery. Sometimes wifi devices can get unwedged like that.
<wols> !ask > WhiteFlame
<ubottu> WhiteFlame, please see my private message
<sushma> bazhang:ok 5n thanxx
<nathan__> iam looking at that
<FabParma> is there a control center in Ubuntu? like ms conrol panel i mean
<shadowhywind> hay all i want to tar a folder. But I only want to tar what is inside, and not the "parent" folder if that makes any since any ideas?
<wols> nathan__: then it tells you how to get the needed files
<daemon3> Google's still down. :(
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, this is to make a bootable usb flash key then?
<sushma> wols:what's this iptables -L can u xplain it ?
<RickX> rwycuff, I canot find the command so that xdg will generate a main menu
<wols> daemon3: no
<jrib> FabParma: gnome-control-center
<wols> sushma: man iptables
<WhiteFlame> I had installed ubuntu Desktop Edition 8.04 LTS but i can't connect to the Internet becoz of my Modem Driver which had not been detected Automatically..My Modem is HCF K56 Apache. please help me out where from do i get the Device Driver and how i can install it onto my system
<soundray> shadowhywind: 'tar cf tarname.tar /folder/*'
<iGama> sushma, iptables -L is to list the rules in the firewall at the moment
<wols> !winmodem | WhiteFlame
<ubottu> WhiteFlame: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sushma> wols:ok 5n thanxx
<soundray> shadowhywind: note, this will not archive any files beginning with a .
<K4k_> Ok, so I somehow managed to remove my user from the sudoers file (not sure how I never touched the thing) and I never gave my root user a password so I can't su into root to fix the problem with my account...is there some way I can recover from this without having to re-install?
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: i've already made it bootable with install-mbr and syslinux
<datacrusher> where are the groups session on linux?
<sushma> iGama:ok thanxx
<wols> K4k_: boot from a livecd
<datacrusher> i need to check wich users are on wich group
<iGama> sushma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iGama> this will help you
<jrib> shadowhywind: note that soundray's command won't catch hidden files if you want those to get tarred too
<shadowhywind> soundray: anything beinning with a??
<thesaint4444> blacktux: to encrypt a text file. asymetric style.
<K4k_> wols: I'm remote, I have no access to the cd drive right now
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, so your end goal is to boot a linux from usb?
<mps002> soundray: ok, thanks, hold on
<soundray> shadowhywind: anything beginning with a '.' (period)
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: the goal is to use the second partition to save session data into if needed
<soundray> shadowhywind: or see jrib's explanation
<sushma> iGama:ok thanx
<shadowhywind> soundray: oh, hehe missed the '.'
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, usb persistent?
<wols> K4k_: then boot with the kernel parameter init=/bin/sh
<frojnd> how are called the games for twoplayers on the same computer, 2d better ?
<RainCT> freeflowcauvery: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560&page=1
<frojnd> like jumpn bump
<FabParma> jrib: thanks. does exist a gui/fe app accesible via applications menu?
<Sylphid|work> php6th, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Public%20key%20authentication
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: what do you mean?
<shadowhywind> is there a way during the unzip to say unzip everything from inside of the folder. (aka unzip everything and not put it in the parent directory)
<freeflowcauvery> OK..so Alt+F2 launches "Run Application" through which I can type "gnome-terminal" for the terminal window...that's great if my mouse stops working....but is there a faster hot key combo?
<wols> K4k_: (almost) impossible to do remote. you need physical access unless you can access the bootloader before the kernel boots
<K4k_> wols: is there a way to reboot the machine and tell it to reboot using those params?
<freeflowcauvery> thanks RainCT looking at it now
<K4k_> wols: o ok then
<zack1403> hey does anyone know what i would use to manage wireless in KDE4?
<wols> K4k_:no. to edit the files you need root priviledges
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, simply to boot from a live usb but have the ability to save changes made
<thesaint4444> zack1403: knetworkmanager
<K4k_> wols: bah, ok then, thanks, I guess I gotta wait till I can get to the machine then to fix it
<sushma> iGama:can u plz suggest me anymore sites to refer for my prob?
<iGama> what is your problem?
<iGama> <sushma> bazhang: im unable to d/l anytype of ebooks and i hope i hav a prob of firewall
<iGama> this?
<k4r1m> hey guys i have a little issue..i was able to play mks fine with full sound and so as avi files...now all of my mkv files play but i cant hear sound from the actors but i could the background/music sound and for some of my avi files they seem like they are corrupted..green lines on the screen and yello lines.
<wess> hello
<sushma> iGama:ya
<wols> sushma: what did the command I gave you say?
<iGama> sushma, ubuntu by default has no firewall rules
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: yes. for example dsl contained on that usb-stick seems to be unable to save data on the same partition it was launched from :( or i'm just too newbie. :/
<bazhang> sushma, this is in windows?
<iGama> the problem could be else where
<adakos> sushma: are your problems coming from a firewall/router instead of your software?
<wols> Paavi2_0: we don't support DSL or anything else but ubuntu
<freeflowcauvery> RainCT, cool, i guess I can create my custom shortcut keys to launch gnome-terminal.
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, /msg ubottu usb for some links on that
<FabParma> i need to change video adapter driver from sis to vesa. how to?
<sushma> iGama : then what's the prob that im unable to use the torents for d/l??
<Paavi2_0> wols: well my problem is on gparted _in_ ubuntu
<iGama> sushma, do you have a router?
<iGama> that should be the problem
<sushma> bazhang:this is in ubuntu
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> sushma, check www.portforward.com
<adakos> sushma: try connecting (http) to your router @ 192.168.10.1 /192.168.1.1 / or some variation, or read the router manual to forward the ports
<iGama> sushma, are you in a protected network, like in a university etc,
<wols> iGama: usually not. while one doesn't have a port reachable from outside torrents work without. just slower
<iGama> wols, depends
<frojnd> similar games to bomberman where can 2 or more players play ? Does anyone recall any of that games. Less graphic better .
<wols> iGama: not with any consumer router
<iGama> if you have the same ports beeing used on another machine
<sushma> iGama :no
<bazhang> frojnd, search in synaptic package manager under games sections
<RainCT> freeflowcauvery: Yes :). As a sidenote, in the future gnome-keybinding-properties may get an option to do add custom keybindings, but I've no idea when that will be ready
<Mile5> Is there anyone here with hack experience?
<mps002> holy cheesesteak, soundray, heart attack averted!
<wols> !ask < Mile5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask < mile5
<xintron> I get this "end data with <CR><LF>,<CR><LF>" what should I press?
<wols> !ask > Mile5
<ubottu> Mile5, please see my private message
<bazhang> Mile5, wrong channel
<iGama> sushma, try a torrent from mininova.org , could be the tracker need authentication
<wols> xintron: are you sure about the comma?
<nathan__> wols im still getting exact same errors
<iGama> ( im tring to see all situations because i donw know it all )
<nathan__> wehn ifollo theire instreuctions
<xintron> wols: It's a dot, sorry about that
<wols> nathan__: what did you DO? what did you READ?
<adakos> sushma : get one of the ubuntu torrents, they are usually fast and full of seeds
<wols> xintron: enter . enter
<Mile5> bazhang: What channel is right then?
<sushma> iGama :i hav tried from mininova itself
<wols> Mile5: none of #freenode probably
<nathan__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<bazhang> Mile5, no idea; this is ubuntu support channel
<adakos> anyone get NIC teaming to work between ethernet and Wireless?
<sushma> adakos:im using ktorrents and utorrent for it but the prob is same in both
<wols> nathan__: have you read the first frigging line?????  "This is not the recommended way to install the NVIDIA drivers "
<wols> nathan__: "please see BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for the supported method. "
<Hector-Marrero> http://www.amaczone.com/
<wols> Hector-Marrero: don't spam
<calienteup> Enter text here...hola atodas las chikas
<bazhang> Hector-Marrero, not here
<Hector-Marrero> senores entren a la nueva tienda donde encontraran todo lo relacionado con mac
<adakos> sushma:  have you ever been able to torrent on this connection?
<Hector-Marrero> http://www.amaczone.com/
<wess> Hector-Marrero: go to the spanish channel
<adakos> votekick Hector-Marrero
<iGama> can some one ban Hector-Marrero ?
<sushma> adakos:can u plz specify the torrent name other than ktorrent or utorrent
<iGama> adakos, ;)
<iGama> sushma, deluge
<wols> !torrent > sushma
<evil_tech> anyone have 8.04 working with an ITE8212 Raid Controller?
<ubottu> sushma, please see my private message
<ekontsevoy> does anyone have issues with a microphone with skype? Mine works, but the sound quality is kind of bad: too much noise. When I had windows on this laptop, it worked much better. Is that because of ALSA? I'm running Hardy.
<wols> evil_tech: fakeraid. don't use it
<wols> evil_tech: use software raid
<iGama> sushma, did torrents work on another machine, like windows, on the same connection?
<evil_tech> wols: software raid died last time i used it
<nathan__> thats the first page i looked at
<adakos> sushma: go to www.mininova.org  -> search for Ubuntu > click the .Torrent link. If it works you win, if not, do you have another computer on the network to test / or have you ever downloaded on this internet connection before?
<wols> evil_tech: it's fakeraid. no other choice basically
<adakos> also ktorrent is a client.
<evil_tech> bollocks
<wols> !language > evil_tech
<ubottu> evil_tech, please see my private message
<sushma> iGama :i dont use windows and its not working on ubuntu
<Sylphid|work> !fakeraid | evil_tech
<ubottu> evil_tech: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: the thing i really wanted to know was, does install-mbr screw up file system in such way that it becomes bigger than its volume?
<php6th> brb
<FabParma> i need to change video adapter driver from sis to vesa. how to?
<iGama> that is very strange... lets see , you download a .torrent file, and open it with a bittorrent client, do the seeds and peers numbers grow?
<wols> FabParma: edit xorg.conf
<sushma> adakos:i hav tried the torrent in this internet connection only but unable to solve the prob
<linuxkrn> hi all, I'm looking for a way to dynamically change the hostname for my ubuntu boxes on boot after grabbing a dhcp address.  So it would be "workstation-123" where -123 is the last octal of the IP (10.0.0.123)
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, what guide are you following
<wols> linuxkrn: dhcp
<bazhang> sushma, without more info no help; please stop repeating
<nathan__> the error im getting when trying to install is something to do with"xserver"
<adakos> sushma:  can you contact your network administrator?
<wols> !errors | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<sushma> adakos:is that only the solution?
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I got a question here. I'm trying to setup a network with 2 machines behind a linux box acting as a router. I've added Masquerading to the iptables, and have one nick on the net, and one nick configured on a different subnet with the two local machines connected to it. I can ping one, but I can't ping the other. Both machines are setup with the same configuration, just one is 10.10.5.2 instead of 10.10.5.3, whereas the linux box is 10.
<lcphr3ak> 10.5.1. Is there something special I have to do for more than 1 computer?
<linuxkrn> wols: yes, I am using dhcp
<nathan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36913/
<tyranos_> is there  a solution to this , i have hardware on my pc that doesnt work with ubuntu unless i compile the drivers myself which is fine  , but every time i update everything is lost i have to recomplie , is there a way to automate this process
<wols> lcphr3ak: use ipmasq package
<adakos> sushma: you havn't given us enough information for the room to be of help. Apart from our suggestions, your best bet is to contact your network admin and ask if torrents are allowed
<wols> tyranos_: which drivers?
<chao1> hello room. I have a hard drive that has important files that has a bad superblock or partition table. anyone know how to fix this. (at least temp so that I can get the files off)
<iGama> sushma, one question, where are you tryng to download from? home or work?
<sushma> iGama:home
<tyranos_> dvb-t stick wlan on laptop and webcam
<wols> !errors > chao1
<ubottu> chao1, please see my private message
<wols> tyranos_: what chips do they use?
<lcphr3ak> wols: I downloaded that as-well, and it does the same thing, except everytime I run it, it'll sometimes switch between both the machines, but only one can be pinged
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: i'm not following any guide, i'd just like to succesfully "split" an usb-stick into two partitions. libparted is complaining that my "file system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it." D: not funny at all  :(
<wols> !errors > lcphr3ak
<ubottu> lcphr3ak, please see my private message
<chao1> it'll take a sec. on the live cd now
<wols> Paavi2_0: your mkfs was wrong and made a booboo
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, you may want to read the usb link or check www.pendrivelinux.com doing it via the command line is easier imo
<iGama> sushma, ok, try using deluge, http://deluge-torrent.org/
<tyranos_> wols , it doesnt matter i know how to get it to work i just dont want to do it so often ,
<Paavi2_0> wols: any idea how to solve that?
<sushma> adakos:thanx for ur suggestion :)
<iGama> then open the .torrent file with deluge and tell me what happens
<wols> tyranos_: you answer my questions, I don't answer yours. sounds fair to me. goodbye
<lcphr3ak> wols: That's the thing, I don't receive any errors :/
<arrrghhh> is there a way to point an "a href" link to a different port other than 80?  for example, my webserver runs on port 80, but the webui for azureus runs on port 6002
<iGama> does the peers and seed grow?
<chao1> i did dmesg | tail and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36914/
<wols> Paavi2_0: redo the filesystem. is the fs really fat?
<Sylphid|work> lcphr3ak, what do you get from  route -n
<sushma> iGama:ok
<wols> chao1: fsck it?
<tyranos_> wols, what hardware part are u interested in ??.
<wols> chao1: maybe backup it first
<chao1> i did dd
<sushma> iGama:thanx for ur sol and ill try it
<chao1> to make an image
<wols> chao1: good. now fsck it
<nathan__> when i try there command to redoo kernalit sais in use
<wols> arrrghhh: http://localhost:6002
<wols> nathan__: show me the error
<wols> nathan__: I won#t ask you again
<expctless> Hi everyone
<Paavi2_0> bazhang: did you understand that my issue has actually directly nothing to do with installing linux on an usb-stick? i said i've succesfully installed billix on that drive and wasn't able to shrink a partition and create a second one on that very same stick
<R0b0t1> Is there a DOOM port for ubuntu?
<nathan__> nathan@nathan-desktop:~$ rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<nathan__> ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<frojnd> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<R0b0t1> That is free?
<Sylphid|work> lcphr3ak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<wols> Paavi2_0: please answer me
<wols> R0b0t1: the binary is, the maps are not
<AzizLight> is it possible to install firefox 3 on gutsy? the package firefox-3.0 is actually beta 4 (I tried it)
<mizipzor> is there a way to find out which keyboard layout file the current X server uses?
<Paavi2_0> wols: fat16 it claims to be
<wols> Paavi2_0: I don't ask you what it claims to be but what is IS
<chao1> fsck just gives me the version
<wols> Paavi2_0: linux partitions where linux itself is installed as fat is very very rare
<bazhang> Paavi2_0, not sure; are you doing this via ubuntu? you want to have billix (another distro?) be a live usb persistent?
<wols> chao1: man fsck
<wols> Paavi2_0: file -s <dev file of usb partition>
<Paavi2_0> wols: mount says vfat, gparted says fat16
<lcphr3ak> Sylphid|work: let me read through that, thanks :)
<wols> Paavi2_0: don't mount it when you use gparted. delete the partition again. make the filesystem under windows that should fix it.
<chao1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36917/
<wols> chao1: sda is not a partition, it'S a DISK
<wols> chao1: what is your mount command you tried?
<nathan__> wols
<Sionide> what on earth is up with my nautilus grabbing over a gig of memory?? :S can anyone help troubleshoot?
<chao1> I did it in the GUI
<nathan__> i showed u error im getting from what websitesaisto do
<chao1> i think the partition is /dev/sda6
<chao1> or /dev/sda2
<nathan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36920/
<Paavi2_0> wols: it's fat (16bit), haven't got any windows (argh!) :(
<wols> nathan__: shut down X. ctrl+alt+backspace
<wols> then rmmod nvidia.ko and delete that nvidia.ko module
<chao1> I have two partitions on it. but the /dev/sda6 is the only one i need
<Sionide> "private dirty" memory, according to memory maps
<wols> Paavi2_0: use freedos maybe? if you can
<wols> Paavi2_0: or make the partition in gparted?
<Sylphid|work> chao1, mount with no options wil show the partitions and mountpoints
<wols> Sylphid|work: he can't mount it. that's his problem
<wols> Sylphid|work: so mount won't show a thing
<Sylphid|work> wols, ahh my bad
<chao1> thats only if mounting worked
<wols> chao1: fdisk -l
<expctless> When installing Ubuntu (manual install) I tried to resize a partition (with data) for the swap file. After recieving an error I didn't understand, I decided to try installing with out a swap. Once installed, I saw that the partition was no longer working.
<expctless>  I went back to XP and saw that the drive had been converted to a Linux-Swap drive. Using Acronis disc Director I changed the drive type back to NTFS. On reboot the drive was recognized again, but asked to be formated as NTFS. I'm now running EASEUS data recovery on the drive. Will this be sufficient to get my data back?
<chao1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36921/
<Flare183> chao1: Type in df on a terminal and pastebin it.
<wols> expctless: no. stuff was overwritten when it was made a swap partitiomn
<Paavi2_0> wols: delete sdb1 and make a new one? i hope it doesn't turn this thing into waste.
<chao1> one thing . . . how do I get irc to quit telling me that my nick is not registered
<wols> Paavi2_0: the mkfs command you used before made a fat that windosw won't like according to gparted
<IdleOne> bazhang, YAY! it works!
<Flare183> !register | chao1
<ubottu> chao1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> IdleOne, yay!
 * IdleOne needs to remember to thank soundray also when he gets back 
<Flare183> wow
<chao1> here is df: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36922/
<expctless> wols: Once logged in, I only used Ubuntu for about 2 minutes. Any estimate as to how much will be intact? File recovery is finding files... is there anything else I can do?
<nathan__> different errors now   http://paste.ubuntu.com/36923/
<Paavi2_0> wols: that's the partition that came on this stick i just bought today :) just added mbr to it...
<Flare183> chao1: Looks like you are using the live cd
<adakos> alright, quick question: i installed apache2 web server, configured the ports, but for the life of me i can't find the index.html page to edit. anyone know where he's hiding?
<iGama> adakos, /var/www
<Flare183> ...wow
<adakos> igama i swore i looked there
<adakos> brb
<st> hi there, any perl programmer?
<Flare183> !ot | st
<ubottu> st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<axenory> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<adakos> Igama: oh snap - i was in my home shell, not ssh'd  *cringe*
<wols> expctless: probably nothing since the meta information was overwritten when it was made a swap partition. that you used ubuntu was probably of no conewquence
<iGama> adakos, lol it happens :)
<regeya> oh schnap
<Flare183> hehe
<chao1> yes I am using the live cd
<kristian__> I rsynced my system from one disk drive to another and now when I boot the new copy I get trouble since there is device files missing, shouldn't these be automatically created at boot?
<rafael_> oi
<rafael_> tem algum brasileiro ?
<Flare183> ???
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iGama> rafael_, #ubuntu-br
<nathan__> wols new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/36923/
<expctless> Wols: Wow. That's really depressing. I guess I'll wait to see what all data recovery finds./
<rafael_> valeu
<chao1> I couldn't figure out how to get the other setup to recognize the hdd that I have in my system now. That superblock or partition table is fried and I need it back long enough to get files (pics) that I didn't backup. :(
<wols> nathan__: you can't modprobe nvidia if there is no such module
<wols> nathan__: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<arrrghhh> wols, how do i put that in a "a href" link?
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<wols> arrrghhh: #web
<wols> !permissions > abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> i know how to get to the site by manually punching it in, but i want a link on my site.  wols so "a href='#web:6002'"?
<nathan__> Wols:http://paste.ubuntu.com/36925/
<Flare183> !ot | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> arrrghhh: this is OT. ask #web or a html tutorial
<aldren> hi all, the hardy version will not support tacacs package?
<rubystallion> My keyboard layouts are broken. Everytime I restart I have to add and remove a random keyboard layout to get it working again. What's strange is that the keyboard layouts don't mess up, when I just log out and log in again. Any ideas?
<arrrghhh> uh ok
<arrrghhh> wols was helping me
<bazhang> aldren, you mean tac-plus?
<wols> arrrghhh: but you are still OT. now go to that other channel wheri t is on topic
<Flare183> !layout | rubystallion (this might help)
<ubottu> rubystallion (this might help): To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<abwhostw> -rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 247 2008-08-12 01:32 /etc/hosts
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i know it's off topic, but i figured someone here would know
<arrrghhh> thanks
<Flare183> !ask | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * chao1 my partition table is broken and needs some super glue.
<aldren> bazhang, yes, i didn't find that
<wols> arrrghhh: when something is OT, you NEVER ask about it in here
<rafa__> can any one help me with some flash problems? i have the plugin installed but it doesnt work at all
<aldren> bazhang, do you know if it is not supported anymore?
<arrrghhh> wols, yea i know you guys are real strict here.  it's just there's so much more going on here than other rooms.
<bazhang> aldren, dropped after gutsy, and in debian as well
<Flare183> !flash | rafa__
<ubottu> rafa__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nathan__> wools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36925/   thatswhat i got when i typed in thatcommand
<Flare183> rafa__: Explain the problem
<rubystallion> Flare183: I know how it works actually. It's broken, I only have French layout and a layout displaying only funny characters. Normally I have US, FR and DE.
<chao1> rafa go to medibuntu and add the repositories and then install flash-nonfree
<aldren> bazhang, oh, to install that I will need to compile that, is it?
<wols> nathan__: still no nvidia-kernel-module
<bazhang> aldren, apparently so
<Flare183> rubystallion: umm weird keep asking (I have no idea, really)
<arrrghhh> wols, could you at least point me to a tut or even what to search for?  i keep googling but i don't know exactly what to call what i'm tryin to do!
<aldren> bazhang, do you know why? hehe
<nathan__> how do i add it.. and where do i get it
 * wols puts nathan__ on igore. waste of time :(
<nathan__> ive looked at all the documentation you have given me
<Flare183> wols: hehe
 * chao1 says the medibuntu repository is at medibuntu.com
<wols> arrrghhh: I DID
<rafa__> i have the flash plugin installed and it all worked fine until after an update no flash files started loading and flash files just show up as a grey square
<aldren> why did they take out tac-plus?
<bazhang> aldren, you should check launchpad bugs for that; a bit lengthy to get into here
<arrrghhh> wols, you told me to go to #web...
<nathan__> how do you install the kernel for nvidia.. im new to linux
<iGama> nathan__, do this : sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
 * chao1 wonders, does anyone here have some super glue for my partition table. =-O
<bazhang> !nvidia | nathan__ read the link carefully
<ubottu> nathan__ read the link carefully: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrrghhh> nathan__, i'm assuming you've tried the restricted drivers manager?  or i guess now it's the hardware drivers manager
<bazhang> nathan__, you need to read those links carefully.
<wols> arrrghhh: if he did he wouldn't ask
<nathan__> i haveno idea ta this point.. its not readinga kernel and i have no idea how to add it
<Sylphid|work> arrrghhh, www.w3schools.com
<aldren> bazhang i will check that, thanks for your information
<bazhang> arrrghhh, he wont read the links
<cih997> hi, i've installed 4GB RAM, i have Core 2 Duo (notebook) and Ubuntu Studio AMD64 and system see 3.3GB only :/
<wols> !studio | cih997
<ubottu> cih997: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<chao1> !cfdisk | wols
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<wols> cih997: not supported here
<xubi> hi all
<wols> chao1: I know about cfdisk
<xubi> i have a prblem
<cih997> wols: ok, thx
<xubi> i will install ubuntu
<wols> chao1: it's you who doesn't answer any questins. so please stop talking to me until you do
<arrrghhh> Sylphid|work, thank you!
<frybye> xubi - most of us do...
<xubi> but i don know what i will do
<wols> !enter | xubi
<xubi> i will create a swap
<ubottu> xubi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xubi> is it imagine or a normal swap
<chao1> I was trying to ask you if you knew about how to use that. sorry
<wols> chao1: I do
<nathan__> igame: that still didntadd the kernel
<frybye> xubi - google "how too install ubuntu" for expl..
<xubi> puhaaha
<Flare183> !install | xubi
<ubottu> xubi: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rafa__> can someone help?  i have the flash plugin installed and it all worked fine until after an update no flash files started loading and flash files just show up as a grey square
<chao1> wols: if I can get the exact headers and cylinders off of the back of the hdd can I possibly get the partition table repaired with cfdisk?
<frybye> xubi - no really - here is loads of step by step info on www
<abwhostw> i wan to fixed
<wols> chao1: what have cylinders and sectors to do with it?
<xubi> frybye,
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0 i did everything but still the smae
<xubi> private pls
<xubi> for 1 min
<wols> chao1: and I asked you several things you didn't answer. ONLY talk to me when you do this. not before
<Sargun> "pls"
<wols> abwhostw: WHAT did you do?
<Flannel> abwhostw: You rebooted to the recovery console and chowned it?
<Sargun> xubi, Please spell out your words.
<wols> xubi: and don't misuse your enter key either!
<Sargun> wols, uninstall sudo from recovery console, move sudoers
<abwhostw> and still the file can't not read
<wols> Sargun: huh?
<nathan__> it saiditsinstalled and working.. but wols said there isnt a kernel form what i showed him.. i tried all the stepson the pages he game me.. but i still dont see how to download and runa kernel
<Flannel> Sargun: No reason to do that
<wols> Sargun: I have no sudo here....
<Sargun> and then restore sudoers.
<abwhostw> can u give the cmd again
<Sargun> that's the gentoo way.
<wols> !permissions > abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw, please see my private message
<Sargun> abwhostw, please spell out your words.
<Flannel> abwhostw: chmod root:root /etc/sudoers
<bazhang> Sargun, wrong channel
<rafa__> Flare183:  i have the flash plugin installed and it all worked fine until after an update no flash files started loading and flash files just show up as a grey square
<Flare183> rafa__: Might be compiz or something else
<abwhostw> ok
<abwhostw> and that's all
<Sylphid|work> !who | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> abwhostw: Yes.  But you need to be in the recovery console to do that.
<chao1> wols: i did and I pasted the link for you above
<abwhostw> ok
<abwhostw> i reboot right now
<wols> abwhostw: what would that help?
<rafa__> Flare183: turning off compiz semi-solved it. i can hear the audio now at least
<Flannel> wols: recovery console
<hydi1> anyone with phidget experience?
 * chao1 says, this room is busy and it is sometimes hard to catch everything someone says. So be patient. :D
<Flare183> chao1: Yes please do be patience
<Flare183> patient*
<chao1> ;-)
<chao1> !register chaos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register chaos
<Flare183> !register > chao1
<ubottu> chao1, please see my private message
<hydi1> anyone with phidget experience?
<rafa__> Flare183: nvm, it loaded one file and it went on strike again after that one victory
<Flare183> rafa__: Awesome!
<lcphr3ak> Sylphid|work: That didn't really help my situation much :/, here's the paste of my route table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36930/
<xtek> hey everybody
<xtek> anyone want to make a quick $10USD paypal?
<rafa__> xtek: im listening
<frybye> xtek - wrong channel..
<bazhang> xtek, not appropriate here
<xtek> Alright it involves a credit card and I will reimburse that $1.95 and in return you get $10
<xtek> k
<rdz> hi all. i need some help in setting up firestarter. i would like to share my wireless connection with hosts connected to my ethernet interface
<bazhang> xtek, no.
<booster606> hey guys i need a lil help with installing ePSXe on my system, im using hardy 8.04
<SkinnYPup> boot em
<rafa__> xtek: no scams here
<xtek> not a scam
<frybye> xtek - go too hell on a bicycle...
<xtek> www.adriann.net check my site for proof
<xtek> nah takes to long
<abwhostw> still the same thing
<Agent_bob> i have a broken su   anyone that might be able to help in here ?
<Flannel> abwhostw: Can you please paste your command (with prompt) and the output it gives?
<abwhostw> cuz i did reboot
<bazhang> Agent_bob, should use sudo not su
<abwhostw> and go to recovery mode
<Agent_bob> it's on a sub stick that i'm working on.   i can chroot into it  but su is broken...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d362db46a
<rafa__> anyone else having flash problems with firefox?
<Agent_bob> bazhang no!
<ice_cream> lol @ Sorry.
<Agent_bob> bazhang su is broken, on that install.   i need to fix it.
<Dazed> Can I setup my comp so that my windows vbox open on my second workspace on boot everytime?
<juro> hi, where can I get Skype for 8.0.4 from?
<datacrusher> any samba guru outthere?
<abwhostw> flannel :plz help
<Agent_bob> anyone with su help ?
<Dazed> whats su
<Sylphid|work> !skype | juro
<ubottu> juro: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Dazed> stumbleupon?
<hydi1> anyone got phidgets to work ?
<Flannel> abwhostw: Please pastebin what I asked
<juro> Sylphid|work: thank you
<digitalvaldosta> !phidgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phidgets
<adakos> datacrusher: what do you need with samba?
<abwhostw> ok give the cmd
<digitalvaldosta> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36921/
<abwhostw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36771/
<axenory> pls tell me a program equivalent to dreamweaver...
<LinuxGhost> <marquee><p><b><b><font color="blue">&quot;HACKER NEWBIE &quot;</font></b></b></p></marquee>
<RainCT> axenory: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<frybye> axenory: best joke today!!
<LinuxGhost> heheh
<Agent_bob> ok. no reply means no help i assume.    thanks anyway.
<axenory> wat about a web page designing for ubuntu
<axenory> ttanks frybye .... -.-...
<frybye> axenory: bluefish
<k4r1m> hm could somebody help please? totem is screwing for some reason
<k4r1m> i want my mkv files ;[
<axenory> frybye, clown:)
<Flannel> abwhostw: You're *not* in the recovery console.  Please get into the recovery console and try again (and pastebin that).
<LinuxGhost> <marquee><font color="blue">&quot;HACKER NEWBIE &quot;</marquee>
<digitalvaldosta_> can anyone tell me why there is a Font menu in pidgin and everything is greyed out?
<abwhostw> it's give sames error
<jrib> LinuxGhost: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<frybye> axenory: right- but there is nothing much in o-source to comp to dreamweaver imho bluefish is an html editor..
<bazhang> LinuxGhost, what is that
<LinuxGhost> sorry,mistake
<Flare183> digitalvaldosta_: umm You still there?
<digitalvaldosta_> yes
<digitalvaldosta_> i was chao1
<axenory> frybye, lol I toug you were playing onme wen you said blue...
<Flannel> abwhostw: I'd like to see it for myself.
<SleepyThor> hi, do you know how to resolve "sudo: Unable to resolve host name xxx"?
<Flare183> digitalvaldosta_: ok open Synaptic and install gddrescue. That might help
<Flannel> !hostname | SleepyThor
<ubottu> SleepyThor: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<digitalvaldosta_> ok. uno momento
<mrpiracy> could anyone please tell me how to install fonts in hardy?
<Flannel> !fonts | mrpiracy
<ubottu> mrpiracy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SleepyThor> Flannel: thanks, would look it through
<Dazed> Anyone know how I ﻿can setup my comp so that my windows vbox open on my second workspace on boot everytime?
<Brucee> how do i run gconf-edit?
<Flannel> Brucee: it's gconf-editor, I believe.  hit alt-f2 then type "gconf-editor" and hit enter
<LinuxGhost> ubuntu should improve openoffice.org to read ms word because it change some layout made on windows
<mrpiracy> Flannel, thx
<bazhang> !brainstorm | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<PriceChild> LinuxGhost: file a bug on the openoffice bugtracker probably
<digitalvaldosta_> mrpiracy: you can also get ttf fonts and put them in your .fonts directory
<LinuxGhost> PriceChild:explain me again how to fix it
<digitalvaldosta_> you will have to open your user directory and hit CTRL + h
<SkinnYPup> Anyone using Xming to run X11 from a windows client? If so hows it work for you? Buggy or ok?
<Sylphid|work> SkinnYPup, yes I am and it works well
<digitalvaldosta_> and that will show you the hidden files and directories. If you don't have .fonts then make it and the system will recognize it
<frybye> axenory: not at all b-fish is pr.good if you know som html...a site like self html can also help..hmm might be only German lang though come 2 think of it
<Dazed> ﻿Anyone know how I ﻿can setup my comp so that my windows vbox open on my second workspace on boot everytime?
<SkinnYPup> Sylphid|work: Thanks !
<digitalvaldosta_> thats how I installed the digital font that I used on my site: http://www.digitalvaldosta.com
<PriceChild> LinuxGhost: I don't know how to fix it, but you could report it so somebody else can try: by filing a bug on their tracker
<frybye> c u folks..
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: thats a great question. let me know when someone gives you an answer. thats something I would like to do with a remote desktop
<Moktar> why would a mobo manufacturer put two network cards on a system... one from nvidia, and one from 3com...
<LinuxGhost> PriceChild: OK
<Dazed> kk
<Moktar> that makes no sense to me
<Brucee> how do i appear the trash can (recicle bin) on the desktop?
<Dazed> im googling
<Flannel> !devilspie | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Flannel> digitalvaldosta_: You too
<rdz> is anyone successfully using firestarter on hardy?
<w00t> fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16 <-- anyone got ideas on how to solve this?
<digitalvaldosta_> Flannel: ??
<Flannel> digitalvaldosta_: Putting stuff on different workspaces by default, etc
<digitalvaldosta_> ooooh
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta_, where is the .fonts directory?
<Imperion> why is my login screen's resolution so high and how do I fix it?
<digitalvaldosta_> mrpiracy: if you open Places > Home Folder that is where. You will have to hit CTRL h
<digitalvaldosta_> because the dot in front makes it hidden
<expctless> Wols (or anyone): Is there anything else I can do to try and recover data from a parition turned into a swap file?
<digitalvaldosta_> it may not be there. I had to make it myself
<Ab3L> good night
<digitalvaldosta_> but the system recognized it.
<digitalvaldosta_> it makes for a great drag and drop way of adding fonts
<Brucee> how do i make the trash can (recicle bin) appear on the desktop?
<digitalvaldosta_> Flare183: gddrescue is installed
<Dazed> okay heres a more basic question.. what is the linux equivalent of the windows startup folder? you know.. where do i control all the stuff that loads automatically on startup?
<Flare183> digitalvaldosta_: Try using it to recover the data
<Flare183> Brucee: Look at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771658
<Flare183> !autostart |  Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dazed> thanks
<Flare183> np
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta_, i see .fontconfig not .fonts
<Dazed> !boot | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed, please see my private message
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: I am not sure of the folder but if you have gnome (the ubuntu default) the go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<Dazed> beautiful
<digitalvaldosta_> mrpiracy: right click in your home directory and make a folder and name it .fonts
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu using the alternate installer cd and configured "/boot" to be on /dev/md0, while "/" is on an LV in an LVM VG on a LUKS device on /dev/md1. Now when I boot, the kernel complains about missing /dev/mapper/vg1-root. Why didn't initrd load LVM or cryptsetup?
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta_, and just drag .ttf files into it?
<digitalvaldosta_> then drag and drop any ttf font files that you want to use into it. You can leave them in their folder.
<digitalvaldosta_> yes
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta_, ok, gonna try that
<Dazed> What is pulseaudio session management? I'm using ALSA... do I need that?
<digitalvaldosta_> mrpiracy: its as easy as that. If you want more than just your user to use them then I think you will have to do it under /etc/skel
<Dazed> I thought pulse audio was like an alternative to alsa
<Flare183> Dazed: I think so
<Flare183> !pulseaudio | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta_, ok
<Dazed> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<codazoda> Hey.  I right-clicked on my trash in the bottom-right-hand corner of Gnome and selected something that got rid of it.  Anyone know how to get it back?
<Flare183> hehe
<vlt> Dazed: No, ALSA still drives the hw
<Dazed> Sweet, so ill disable that
<Flare183> codazoda: No, sorry
<digitalvaldosta_> codazoda: just right click on the grey bar (panel) that it was on and click add to panel
<killsalad> hi, i've got a question concering xorg.conf, automated configure did not properly detected display, how can i fix it?
<Flare183> oh oops
<Dazed> does the power manager do anything if youre not on a laptop? I'm using a desktop pc... I probably dont need power manager either eh?
<digitalvaldosta_> there are several applications that can be added
<codazoda> digitalvaldosta_: I knew it would be easy.  Thanks.
<Flare183> Dazed: Actually the power managment helps control the Screen saver I think
<Dazed> oh right
<expctless> Does changing a NTFS drive to a Swap File make all the data unrecoverable?
<Dazed> turns off the display after a while i suppose
<perillux> I am trying to get samba working so I can share files between linux and windows.  I'm following a tutorial on samba's website and it says to type the command to verify that it's configured correctly:   "sudo smbclient -L server -U%"  and that command does what it's supposed to.  Then it says to verify that it will accept a username and password so I type:  "smbclient -L server -Uroot%password"  and I get the error:  "Connection to server
<askand> Yay! Missed this from Windows, finally it came to Ubuntu http://imageupload.com/~imageupl/show.php/147923_Skrmbild.png.html   ..*sigh* :(
<digitalvaldosta_> yw
<Dazed> thanks for answering my questions by the way.. this channel has made my voyage into linux quite painless and fun
<Flare183> Dazed: Your welcome
<imduffy15> hey guys, can anybody help me. i want to assign the media keys on my inspirion 1720 laptop to control mpc how would i go about doing this i have tried keybinding(with compiz and gconf-edintir)  but it does not work
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: you should try mintmenu
<leachim6_> hello
<Flare183> !hi | leachim6_
<ubottu> leachim6_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leachim6_> does anyone here have a lenovo ideapad ?
<Dazed> ill check it out now. What is it?
<SkinnYPup> perillux: I had the same prob but ended up using smb://<ip of windows machine>/<share name> like so smb://192.168.0.123/sharedfolder
<Dazed> i dont see it in my package manager
<Flannel> leachim6_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: mintmenu is the menu system that Linux Mint uses that makes the transistion into the Ubuntu/Linux world easier. Linux Mint is a branch from Ubuntu. It comes with all of the 'non-free' plugins working
<SkinnYPup> perillux: Then once your connected to the share just bookmark it in nautilus
<Flannel> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<reportings> anyone know the name of the package for the mysql lib for C?
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5129005 try this.
<vlt> Any idea how to activate the LUKS device in initrd? Both `lvm` and `cryptsetup` are available in the initrd shell but the device the kernel wants to mount "/" from isn't activated. What went wrong here?
<Dazed> digitalvaldosta_: I think I might already be using it
<Dazed> Is that the panel menu that has 1 button with no text isntad of 3 buttons, and its more like the startmenu?
<nathan__> ok ivetried everything atthis point.. I still dont understand howimsuppose to install a kernel for myvideocard
<ompaul> reportings, not shoure what you are talking about apt-cache search mysql | grep lib
<digitalvaldosta_> Dazed: mint menu looks something like XP's menu instead of the three part menu in Ubuntu
<reportings> ompaul, tried, then installed a mysqllib but I can't find any header files for it =\
<ompaul> !ot | digitalvaldosta_
<ubottu> digitalvaldosta_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> digitalvaldosta_, please dont recommend mint in here
<digitalvaldosta_> ;)
<nathan__> how do you exit the x server
<Dazed> digitalvaldosta_:  right click your panel, go to add, and choose "main menu (gnome main menu)"
<Dazed> Is that it or is mint better?
<bob_> BIG BEFFY BALL SACK
<ompaul> nathan__, cruel exist --- crtl + alt + backspace
<fyrestrtr> reportings: libmysqlclient15-dev
<Dazed> its got all the stuff from the 3 button menu, but under 1 button
<reportings> fyrestrtr, yeah, that's the one I installed. But there are no header files.
<fyrestrtr> reportings: probably what you need, but what are you doing with the client libs? Writing your own bindings? :)
<reportings> fyrestrtr, just trying to connect to a database. :p
<tekteen> Anyone know alot about X? I want to connect my laptop to a HD tv. I need to have a refresh rate of 60 and a resolution of 1080p. Anyone know how to do that?
<fyrestrtr> reportings: in which language?
<reportings> C
<fyrestrtr> reportings: those are installed by default iirc.
<SNuxoll> tekteen: the X server should automatically pick up the resolution of your TV
<fyrestrtr> if you install the mysql client.
<reportings> oh, alright
<nathan__> after i do control alt backspace to exitx server i need to log in.. i tried again and it was automatically back in xserver
<tmroland> anyone feeling like desktop effects are somewhat slow on fglrx ?
<tmroland> ati
<reportings> sweet
<nathan__> is there anyway to disable it starting automatically
<reportings> fyrestrtr, but, I still didn't find any header files..
<binskipy2u> hey guys, will gstreamer plugins play everything that 64bit codecs wont?
<binskipy2u> gstreamer plugins, in 64bit ubuntu
<binskipy2u> since there'arent as many codecs for 64bit as there are for 32bit
<fyrestrtr> reportings: libmysql++-dev - mysql C++ library bindings (development)
<leachim6__> hey
<leachim6__> so anyway
<Brucee> i just downloaded the ""asclock" with sysnatic package manager, how do i run it?
<reportings> fyrestrtr, but I'm trying to use C
<nathan__> after i do control alt backspace to exitx server i need to log in.. i tried again and it was automatically back in xserver
<Brucee> or what is a good clock that will have alarms and will show a big icon on desktop?
<ompaul> nathan__, do you want to close the x server full time?
<ompaul> nathan__, or turn it off for this session or something else
<frybye> Brucee: menu utilities or..?
<fyrestrtr> reportings: I believe they are one in the same, try asking in #mysql for more concrete info.
<nathan__> i need it closed for i can update a driver
<reportings> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks
<leachim6__> was anyone ever able to get the subwoofer on a lenovo ideapad to work ?
<leachim6__> on linux that is
<nathan__> it wont let me updatemyvid car becauseits running.. so when i do crtl alt backspace and try again it sais its still running
<ompaul> nathan__, so log out and then ctrl alt F3 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<frybye> Brucee: or with konsole cmd,,
<binskipy2u> so anyone know if gstreamer plugins will play as much multimedia in 64bit as win32codecs play in 32bit ubuntu?
<k4r1m> hm well the problem is only occuring when i play videos that are 5.1 sound...
<jrib> reportings: you installed libmysqlclient15-dev ?
<k4r1m> could anybody help!?
<misterecs81> This is day 2 of my Linux life & My top and bottom panels are GONE on my Gnome desktop....can anyone help?
<reportings> jrib, yes
<reportings> jrib, no mysql.h
<abwhostw>  f
<leachim6_> does anone here have a lenovo ideapad ?
<Brucee> whats a good clock that i can use alarm etc.. with big icon? for gnome ubuntu hardy
<nathan__> that didntstop the x server iether
<misterecs81> My GNOME Desktop Panels are gone (top & bottom) how to get them back?  I can't access anything on my system . . .
<mrpiracy> !fonts
<nathan__> is there a command to temp disable itwhile i update driver?
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<leachim6_> why can't I get an answer!
<ompaul> !patience | leachim6_
<ubottu> leachim6_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leachim6_> Sorry...I'm in a hurry
<vendeta> Does anyone know if i have to be root to partition a SD card?
<binskipy2u> did you try rebooting?
<binskipy2u> loggin out and back in
<bazhang> leachim6_, you have a ubuntu question or a hardware question
<fyrestrtr> vendeta: yes.
<leachim6_> both...
<leachim6_> how to get hardware to WORK on ubuntu
<leachim6_> bazhang, where do I start ?
<jrib> reportings: yes it does, it installs it to: /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h
<vendeta> fyrestrtr: i do? Can i give root permissions to my existing account?
<Dazed> digitalvaldosta_: Re-pm me, i accidently hit the x while going for your tab lol
<nathan__> Ive tried everything you guys have said so far.. im at the point where i need x server to close down for i can upgrade vid driver.. And the ctrl alt backspace didntwork asx server restarted itself
<bazhang> leachim6_, running ubuntu on it now?
<fyrestrtr> !sudo | vendeta
<ubottu> vendeta: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<reportings> jrib, I looked in there and there are just a bunch of .so files
<leachim6_> bazhang, yes
<misterecs81> My GNOME Desktop Panels are gone (top & bottom) how to get them back?  I can't access anything on my system . . .
<bazhang> leachim6_, specify the exact issues please
<Echonator> When typing in my username and password in the logon-screen, the text is in the size of 50, how can I change it to 12 or 14?
<binskipy2u> MISTER did you try rebooting?
<reportings> jrib, err, .so files and .a files
<binskipy2u> login out and back in
<Echonator> send me a PM if you know
<misterecs81> yes.
<aerk> adi
<vendeta> fyrestrtr: I know but i need to run gparttioner so whats the command to run it as root?
<leachim6_> bazhang, the subwoofer on the bottom of the laptop doesn't work
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> Yes.
<jrib> reportings: then you did not install libmysqlclient15-dev
<leachim6_> apparently you have to do something to make it work
<leachim6_> it doesn't out of the box
<reportings> jrib, package manager says it's installed =\
<jrib> reportings: note the -dev
<reportings> yes
<reportings> I did note the -dev
<gman_223> hey all
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > vendeta
<ubottu> vendeta, please see my private message
<binskipy2u> mister..
<binskipy2u> press Alt+F2
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> I can't log out, the top panels where that option sits is gone, along with system time and all that other stuff . . .
<binskipy2u> and type in gnome-panel
<binskipy2u> and hit enter
<bazhang> leachim6_, what needs to be done?
<fyrestrtr> misterecs81: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> okay, hold on.
<gman_223> binskipy2u:  how about pressig ctr+alt+backspace
<Flare183> misterecs81: can you open a terminal?
<jrib> reportings: that's where the file is.  I checked it online and installed it myself here.  Something is wrong with your packages installation then.  Try purging and reinstalling
<binskipy2u> that may work.. but gnome-panel should bring'em back
<binskipy2u> w/o loggin out
<binskipy2u> and back in again
<reportings> jrib, ok
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gman_223> ok ubottu :)
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> I can't do anything . . . I'll try the alt+backspace thing.  hold on for that one.  I'm in an XP virtual machine i installed yesterday. hold on while i switch back.
<jrib> reportings: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysql.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<binskipy2u> if alt+f2 doesnt work
<binskipy2u> then you have huge issues
<binskipy2u> your panel not showing up is the least of your issues
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have sound in GNOME but no sound in some other applications
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is getting rathr irritating
<LinuxGhost> ppl vote my idea at BrainStorm, its related to OpenOffice.org
<Flare183> bored
<LinuxGhost> k
<LinuxGhost> j
<_2> my 'su' is broken "http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d362db46a"  anyone can help maybe?
<binskipy2u> just wondering, will all the gstreamer plugins play "all" multimedia for a 64bit install of ubuntu, just like win32codecs plays most of media in 32bit ubuntu?
<LinuxGhost> ppl vote my idea at BrainStorm, its related to OpenOffice.org
<gman_223> LinuxGhost:  nice nickname :)
<`estocha> plsss help why at konsole i write apt-get install xchat but it write could find package??
<gvk> That's because there is no package in the repos.
<Flannel> `estocha: have you done sudo apt-get update?
<Flannel> gvk: xchat is in the repos
<`estocha> yes
<jpds> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ice_cream> run a search first for the exact package
<Flannel> _2: We use sudo instead of su.
<gman_223> hi Flannel
<maddmike> hello all
<maddmike> im back
<maddmike> :)
<gman_223> hey maddmike
<Flannel> `estocha: Are you connected to the internet?
<maddmike> hey
<reportings> jrib, ?!? I tried installing the one you linked to and the same files showed up!
<_2> Flannel does that mean you don't know how to help with this issue ?
<LinuxGhost> sorry
<maddmike> so
<k4r1m> its either that the channel is too full today because im seeing 1377~ ppl or something else because the support is quite down...
<`estocha> i am russian and there write
<`estocha> estocha@estocha-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<`estocha> В кеше http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<`estocha> В кеше http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-ru
<`estocha> В кеше http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-ru
<`estocha> В кеше http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release
<FloodBot3> `estocha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`estocha> В кеше http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<jrib> reportings: so it's working now?  or you are still missing the file?
<Flannel> _2: It means there isn't an issue, use sudo instead.
<Flannel> !paste | `estocha
<ubottu> `estocha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maddmike> can i pm one of u who knows about ndiswrapper
<reportings> jrib, still missing the file
<maddmike> ??
<cdavis> I installed a new NIC in and now get: eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device but dmesg shows 8139 detected at eth1?
<maddmike> anyone
<chamuscas> hello ppl, I'm on a translation site of pidgin and i can see what they want to translate just don't know how to do it
<_2> Flannel wrong answer.  there is an issue.
<Flannel> _2: Then state your issue.  You shouldn't be using root to begin with.
<maddmike> ??
<Flare183> ...
<_2> flannel  my 'su' is broken "http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d362db46a"  anyone can help maybe?
<guntbert> _2: usually in ubuntu you stay in your regular account and invoke "root"-commands with sudo <command>
<jrib> reportings: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy   libmysqlclient15-dev && dpkg -L   libmysqlclient15-dev && ls -ld /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h'
<gvk> _2: use sudo -i
<`estocha> i has done sudo apt-get update but hi dont serch packages
<`estocha> ((
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have sound in GNOME, but no sound in some other applications. Everything is on automatic but I still get nothing
<Flannel> _2: You said that, that doesn't give us a whole lot of information.
<`estocha> search*
<gvk> `estocha: type apt-cache search xchat
<Akcin> This probably isn't the best place to ask this question... but it is the only place I know of. So.. if I want to boot an XP Pro installion from my USB thumb drive, does anyone know how to do it?
<STeve801> what is a good program to burn ISOs (i want to burn a bootable windows DVD)
<Maahes> is there a program that I can run that will give me active network diagnostics on my computer isolated by process?
<jrib> Akcin: ask ##windows
<Flannel> `estocha: pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat && sudo apt-cache policy xchat
<_2> Flannel i don't have a whole lot.    if i knew why it was broken i'd fix it.
<reportings> jrib, ignore anything I just said.. I'm an idiot.
<maddmike> anyone here to help me with installing ndiswrapper
<maddmike> ??
<andrei> ?
<jrib> !wifi > maddmike (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> maddmike, please see my private message
<ompaul> !ro | andrei
<ubottu> andrei: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Flannel> _2: What are you ultimately trying to do to begin with?
<Akcin> jrib: thanks, man
<reportings> jrib, I was looking in usr/lib instead of usr/include
<Hondo_Kitsune> Programs like SuperTux and aMSN don't have sound
<Maahes> is there a program that I can run that will give me active network diagnostics on my computer isolated by process?
<guntbert> _2: nothing is broken, just use sudo like I said, look at several commands above
<jrib> reportings: ah :)
<_2> Flannel trying to get that installation working
<maddmike> sorry guys
<Lemon_NG> Hi, are there any limitations if i nstall ubuntu "as an application" on windows?
<`estocha> Flannel whatever hi dont search
<_2> guntbert don't be a jerk.
<reportings> jrib, yeah, I know.. =\
<gman_223> Maahes:  i use darkstat, it has a web based interface :)
<`estocha> today i installed ubuntu 7.10 and update to 8.04
<ompaul> _2 be nice
<guntbert> _2: suit yourself
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> Wow, that ctrl+alt+backspace crashed my system. Needless to say, it didn't work. It almost seems as if my display is too big for my screen, when i minimize, things disapear.
<spodfkspoefk> hello
<spodfkspoefk> I need some support
<binskipy2u> i said try alt+f2
<enick> Hi, presently using mandriva and fancy trying out ubuntu - does the install automatically edit GRUB for duel boot or do you need to edit the loader afterwards?
<binskipy2u> and type in the box
<jpds> !ask | spodfkspoefk
<ubottu> spodfkspoefk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<binskipy2u> gnome-panel
<_2> Flannel it's on a usb pindrive   and i'm trying to get everything working.   so i can finish setting it up as a rescue key.
<binskipy2u> and hit the enter key
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> I tried that too, that did nothing.
<ice_cream> !spam | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<htrej> hi
<Flannel> `estocha: Please copy the output of those commands to pastebin
<jpds> !bot | ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binskipy2u> is this ubuntu gnome in a virtual machine?]
<vendeta> when writeing a partition to sd card i get a I/O error, whats going on?
<_2> ompaul if i need to be corrected please msg me what i've done wrong.
<binskipy2u> or is it HOST
<_calvin> hi!
<ice_cream> someone please rewrite ubottu so that it answers in ONE minimalistic line for !ask
<Flannel> enick: It'll automatically dual boot for you
<ice_cream> 80col
<htrej> i would like to know if it is possible to remove all packages except ubuntu-desktop to clean up my distro as it is totally messed up in command line i presume?
<_calvin> is there any ubuntuPPC specific channel?
<enick> Flannel: thank you :-)
<jrib> ice_cream: make a suggestion and tell him about it (see ubottu's wiki page for precise commands)
<needle> /user/statusbar windows add usercount
<_calvin> or this is general
<`estocha> Flannel i am ruussian and there all be at russian language
<nathan__> does ENVY work to download ur vid drivers?
<`estocha> ((
<jpds> !ppc | _calvin
<ubottu> _calvin: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<LinuxGhost> may someone knows if it possible to burn DVD-R disc with DVD-Room on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> `estocha: that's fine
<ompaul> !envy | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jpds> !ennv > nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<vendeta> when writeing a partition to sd card i get a I/O error, whats going on?
<ompaul> !ru | `estocha
<ubottu> `estocha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> Ubuntu Gnome is HOST, XP-SP2 is Virtual.
<vendeta> when writeing a partition to sd card i get a I/O error, whats going on?
<Arnos> what program was/is the successor to dbx?
<jpds> _calvin: Try: #ubuntu-powerpc
<gvk> vendeta: Does the error say something else besides i/o error?
<spodfkspoefk> I have an external sound card: Phonic firefly 302 (connected via firewire) and I want to know if it will work out-of-the-box with ubuntu, will it?
<ice_cream> lol, even the ru switch is too verbose..
<jrib> `estocha: you can prefix the command with "LANGUAGE=en_US " to get english
<fyrestrtr> spodfkspoefk: fire up the livecd and you'll know.
<_calvin> thx jpds! :)
<LinuxGhost> may someone knows if it possible to burn DVD-R disc with DVD-Room on Ubuntu?
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> Ubuntu Gnome is HOST, XP-SP2 is Virtual.
<Striking7> Hey everyone - how do I download the source for a project? Can that be done through apt, or do I have to hunt down its website?
<Dazed> what would happen if i had a windows box running vmware which was running ubuntu which was running virtual box, running xp, with vmware installed on it running ubuntu?
<giacomo> hello
<vendeta> gvk: I can get the log for you
<Dazed> singularity?
<jrib> Striking7: apt-get source PACKAGE
<binskipy2u> are you sure there isnt a LIL arrow on the edges
<jrib> !source > Striking7 (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Striking7, please see my private message
<binskipy2u> and you have accidently HID both panels
<chieffancypants> is there a way to see which files, and by what programs are buffered/cached in the OS?
<newuser_> is there any application/software that can help me boot a usb when my BIOS does not support that?
<Striking7> jrib: thanks.
<Flannel> `estocha: Or just paste it in russian, it will be enough for us to help.
<gvk> XYNTA
<giacomo> what you would do if you deleted whole /dev directory and now you have to repopulate it using the live-cd?
<onthefence928> i have a fat32 formatted USB harddrive that i like to plug in and use for various periods of time, how do i adjust my /etc/fstab to make sure that it will always correctly read it, if you can give me the actual line of code that'd be great, it shows up as sdc1
<onthefence928> though for some reason it isn't showing up right now
<Flannel> newuser_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> I was thinking about hidden panels, but don't know how to UNHIDE them. And the little arrow for "auto-hide" isn't there, it's like i'm zoomed in or something. When I minimize, stuff disapeers.
<binskipy2u> i dont know
<gman_223> onthefence928:  first make a mount point
<binskipy2u> i'm sorry, never seen or heard of these issues before
<fyrestrtr> chieffancypants: lsof will tell you which are open and by what process, but that's about all I know.
<gman_223> then edit the fstab file
<Arnos> What should I use instead of dbx?
<binskipy2u> i would join the ubuntu forums
<binskipy2u> or search for "missing panels"
<binskipy2u> or panels
<binskipy2u> and see waht the forums have
<chieffancypants> ﻿fyrestrtr: ooooo...this could work.  Thanks!
<binskipy2u> i'm sure you are NOT the only one to have this issue, bug whatever it may be
<misterecs81> [BINSKIPY2U] ==> No prob, thanks for the help anyway, i'll repost in a bit, maybe someone else will catch it.  THANK-YOU.
<Python1320> I'm having problem with long filenames during usb-fat install. For example firewir*.udeb is called firewir*.udeb which really causes some problems, what could I do?
<binskipy2u> thats how i found most of my answers
<binskipy2u> to crazy issues that happened and happen to me
<onthefence928> misterecs81: i had that probelme too i just hard-rebooted and eventually the probelme took care of itself
<perfector> wols, can i pm u?
<spodfkspoefk> can I please get an answer?
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: use fat16
<spodfkspoefk> I have an external sound card: Phonic firefly 302 (connected via firewire) and I want to know if it will work out-of-the-box with ubuntu, will it?
<fyrestrtr> spodfkspoefk: the best way to know is to run a livecd on the machine that has the sound card connected to it.
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, ? I thought I was using fat16
<misterecs81> [ONTHEFENCE928] ==> What is a "Hard Reboot"?
<Dazed> my friend installed ubuntu and he cant get his internet going on it... i think the problem is he is using wireless... he has a realtek pci ethernet card... is this a known issue?
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: if its truncating names, then its not.
<spodfkspoefk> fyrestrtr, I tried it, and it didn't work
<fyrestrtr> spodfkspoefk: then it won't work.
<nixnoob> misterecs81: pressing the reset button on your machine.
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, ok, how could I reformat it in windows then?
<spodfkspoefk> fyrestrtr, so, how can I make my sound card work?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have sound in GNOME, but no sound in some other applications. Everything is on automatic but I still get nothing
<Python1320> ok I see you are really busy
<fallore> i'm having an issue. I dualboot ubuntu gutsy and windows XP. when I boot up grub takes forever to display my boot options. it blinks an underscore and while it's doing this if I press down it will later, when it displays the boot options, register the keypresses I made earlier. this is adding a good minute or two to my boot, anyone have any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> spodfkspoefk: I'm sorry I don't know. I've never used an external device. I can suggest you look at alsa.org for starters.
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: use something like gparted.
<misterecs81> [nixnoob] ==> Oh.  Do you know how to Unhide gnome-desktop panels? Or how to change screen resolution via terminal?
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, windows T.T
<nathan__> u can tell wol im donebugging him and thanks for all your guys help! :D
<onthefence928> misterecs81: turn it off and on the hardware way, using the power button
<Meesis_Meeso> how do I install something with terminal again?
<misterecs81> apt-get
<Meesis_Meeso> ok
<nixnoob> misterecs81: unhide? did you remove them? If you removed them you can just do gnome-panel in console.
<spodfkspoefk> alsa.org? fighting lou garig's decease?
<misterecs81> [nixnoob] ==> I don't know what I did, but they are gone. I'd love to get them back.
<cyberponix> when configuring ktorrent how does one load plugins such as UPnP
<nixnoob> misterecs81: try gnome-panel in console
<misterecs81> How do I access "Terminal" if the icon shortcut is gone (it was on the panel)
<vendeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36943/ < is the error i get when writing partition changes to a SD card as root.
<nixnoob> misterecs81: alt+f1
<Jestre> How do I switch back from openjdk to sun's jre?
<_2> ok anyone that might know how to trouble shoot a failing program ?   error message is "Permission denied"
<misterecs81> [nixnoob] ==> Okay, i'll try that, hold on please.
<nixnoob> _2: use sudo
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: what version?
<_2> nixnoob same error
<Arnos> Does anyone know of a way to get dbx in Ubuntu?
<nixnoob> _2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, of?
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: windows
<Python1320> 2003
<fyrestrtr> spodfkspoefk: alsa-sound.org I think.
<_2> nixnoob use su to have a usable shell at boot time without being root
<vendeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36943/ < is the error i get when writing partition changes to a SD card as root.
<misterecs81> [nixnoob] ==> alt+F1 doesn't work, someone earlier suggested alt+F2 that didn't work either, then someone said ctrl+alt+backspace & that just crashed my system.
<coffesexandcigar> hi
<coffesexandcigar> hej mluvi tu nekdo cesky?
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: start > run > mmc > File > Add/Remove (or Insert, I forgot) > Disk Management
<mysticdarkhack> anyone running kernel 2.6.25.10, able to get sound working in hardy with intel hd enable?
<ompaul> !cz | coffesexandcigar
<ubottu> coffesexandcigar: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<_2> nixnoob trying to 'switch users'
<misterecs81> can I get to terminal via /usr/bin or something?
<ompaul> wols, got a few mins?
<coffesexandcigar> promin te ale jak se dostanu na xubuntu?
<fallore> i'm having an issue. I dualboot ubuntu gutsy and windows XP. when I boot up grub takes forever to display my boot options. it blinks an underscore and while it's doing this if I press down it will later, when it displays the boot options, register the keypresses I made earlier. this is adding a good minute or two to my boot, anyone have any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> misterecs81: ctrl+alt+f2
<coffesexandcigar> na tu adresu?
<nixnoob> _2: so I dont understand what the problem is what command gives you the error "permission denied"
<ompaul> !cz | coffesexandcigar
<ubottu> coffesexandcigar: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<mysticdarkhack> not sure if it ati fglrx kernel source that disable my sound
<_2> nixnoob http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da1b424c
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, theres only fat and fat32 . I'm using fat but it still gives tuncarted filenames
<mysticdarkhack> login sound that is
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: fat32
<newuser_> so it is now possible to boot a usb drive from grub? I've been reading lots of forums, and some tell it is not possible. They might be outdated
<mysticdarkhack> buy madia sound work fine
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: includes support for extended file names
<frojnd> Is there any plugin or adon for panel so I could see the temperature of the CPU ?
<vendeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36943/ < is the error i get when writing partition changes to a SD card as root.
<fyrestrtr> frojnd: lmsensors
<frojnd> fyrestrtr: it hast to be gui
<nixnoob> _2: weird, why the -?  try just su greg
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, I also tried fat32 but for some reason unetbootin or wtf still gives me wrong filenames
<fyrestrtr> frojnd: there are gui front ends for lmsensors.
<frojnd> fyrestrtr: and it mustn't eat too much cpu
<_2> nixnoob man su    - makes it a login shell
<falstaff> Hello, how can i change the icon of pdf files?
<Dazed> ﻿my friend installed ubuntu and he cant get his internet going on it... i think the problem is he is using wireless... he has a realtek pci ethernet card... is this a known issue?
<_2> nixnoob if you don't use - you get the first users env
<onthefence928> gman_223: ok i made a /media/simpletech folde as my mount point, any idea how i force my computer to detect the USB drive?
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: I have no idea what is unetbootin
<falstaff> i use ubuntu 8.04
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Python1320> automated copy/mbr install
<nixnoob> _2: I'm not sure why you would get permission denied from su ... it doesn't make sense.
<frojnd> fyrestrtr: so in package manager just search for lmsensors ?
<gman_223> onthefence928:   /dev/sdc1  /media/simpletech  vfat   defaults 0   0
<_2> nixnoob exactly!    ???
<fyrestrtr> Python1320: then I suggest you ask the developer there, as its not an issue with Ubuntu.
<Candale> does anyone know why I can not print to my tcp/ip printer
<fyrestrtr> frojnd: yes
<Python1320> fyrestrtr, well, basically that's just an app I found from ubuntu's "iki"
<fyrestrtr> Candale: about 10 different reasons why.
<Python1320> "*wiki"
<fyrestrtr> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Maahes> whomever reccomended darkstat to me, where does it keep the logs from --spy?
<Candale> ffyrestrtr: sorry
<Candale> fyrestrtr: sorry about that.. I set up the printer as a LPD/LPR Host or Printer
<Candale>  fyrestrtr: it says printer not connected.
<giacomo> how can I repopulate /dev
<fyrestrtr> Candale: I'm assuming you have checked its connected by pinging its IP address.
<tekteen> Can someone help me with X? I plugged my laptop into a tv (with vga) and now I have terrible resolution on my laptop screen and nothing on my tv!
<ray_> how i encriped my hd once i install ubuntu 8.04
<_2> giacomo udev does that for you.      short answer is  cd /dev ;sudo MAKEDEV
<Candale>  fyrestrtr: yes, I can print to if fine from other machines
<ray_> i havd ubuntu on lapto all ready and want to encyiped the hd on it with out reinstall
<ray_> what i do?
<fyrestrtr> Candale: what kind is it?
<_2> giacomo note however that that's in ram.
<Meesis_Meeso> tar xjf InspIRCd-1.1.20.tar.bz2
<ray_> encryiped
<Meesis_Meeso> tar xjf InspIRCd-1.1.20.tar.bz2
<ray_> hd
<Meesis_Meeso> it wont work
<Candale>  fyrestrtr: HP laser Jet 1320..
<ray_> what i do any one?
<Meesis_Meeso> IM trying to install a IRCD
<ray_> :(
<giacomo> _2, thanks for your answer but I don't have MAKEDEV
<fyrestrtr> Candale: it should work if the ppd is there.
<_2> giacomo not in /dev ???
<fyrestrtr> Candale: you need to set it up as hp directjet or something similar.
<nDuff> ray_, the *entire* hard drive, or just a partition?
<ray_> nd the entire hard drive im on laptop want to keep it safe
<_2> giacomo maybe in /dev/.static/dev/  then...
<nDuff> ray_, ...and how full is the drive presently? In-place encryption of a full drive is tricky.
<ray_> since on laptop
<ray_> nd how i finde out
<Candale> I tried to set it up as a hp directjet already
<nathan__> can anyone help me .. i updated my video card on linux, but on the wine steam itsnot showing as i have a video card
<nDuff> ray_, bah -- keep your sensitive data in /home, encrypt both that and swap, and you're done (much more easily than trying to do full-disk encryption).
<gsevil> do you know why my menu bar had problem, it didn't show anything, and I cannot edit the main menu?
<ray_> nd want to do the full disk
<giacomo> _2, that's the problem: I've deleted /dev and now I'm inside the livecd to recreate it
<ray_> want nothing leaking out
<nDuff> ray_, that's more difficult than I have time to help w/ for free.
<giacomo> I've already tried to copy whole /dev from livecd to disk unsuccesfull
<onthefence928> noooooo i think my usb harddrive is faulty, any body have any ideas on how to recover it?
<_2> giacomo i return to my first answer.   udev does that for you.    did you try booting the installed system ?
<ray_> nd is reinstall with altunive install cd and then chose encrped
<ray_> is that how to do full disdk
<tekteen> Can someone help me with X? I plugged my laptop into a tv (with vga) and now I have terrible resolution on my laptop screen and nothing on my tv.
<ray_> better way of it nd
<igiuggiu> bo
<ray_> nduff thats for you
<igiuggiu> quit
<giacomo> yes _2 , I't says something like "cannot find root file system" but kernel configuration is unchanged, only empty /dev
<gman_223> tc folks
<gman_223> cya all
<gman_223> god bless
<giacomo> maybe I need to mknod it
<_2> giacomo ok what's your root fs ?
<helen6> hi
<_2> giacomo ide pata sata scis ???
<_2> scsi that is
<giacomo> pata sda5
<Maahes> grr....trying to run ntop, it's telling me it cant write pid files
<mint> Greetings im trying to test and see if my graphics card will work with ubuntu
<Maahes> I've ran sudo mode.
<misterecs81> [nixnoob] ==> ctrl+alt+F1 cetainly did SOMETHING. It killed my desktop (x-session?) completely and I was stuck in a command-line environment. I typed gnome-desktop, but nothing worked, and I couldn't get out "of that" unless I rebooted.
<_2> giacomo ok.    change to the empty dev/  and issue this as root.    mknod sda5 b 8 5 ;ln -s sda5 root
<mint> what command can i use afterintalling driver via envyng to get driver to activate?
<nDuff> ray_, generally, though, the approach I'd take would be to launch truecrypt from your initrd to unlock your root filesystem and go from there.
<cypha> is there a fast way to check my sound input to make sure it's working?
<Dazed> There is like 5 linux drivers on this page, which one would be most compatible with ubuntu? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<misterecs81> [NIXNOOB] ==> can i get a termain window through clicking something like 'usr/bin/terminal' or something? I have access to my filesystem, just not the quick shortcut links.
<enzotib> misterecs81, Ctr-Alt-F7 bring you back to the X session
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm having a digital cam pentax optio 50 and I don't know if It's compatible with linux. I've done lsusb and I see a device called pentax corp, skype doesn't recognize it, and other methods of testing I don't know
<misterecs81> [ENZOTIB]==> very good to know.
<_2> giacomo you might want to add a    mknod console c 5 1      as well...
<_2> giacomo that should be all you need to get booted.
<mint> what command can i use afterintalling driver via envyng to get driver to activate on a liveCD? since i obviously cannot restart?
<_2> giacomo if it complains    tell me and i'll help you make what ever it needs.    if i'm still here or in #kubuntu that is.
<misterecs81> How do I change screen resolution via Terminal?
<giacomo> it says "couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0"
<_2> giacomo what says that ?
<giacomo> booting the OS, kernel panic with that
<tonyyarusso> How can I set the directory for the adduser script to use as the basis for homes?
<digitalvaldosta_> i need to fix my partition table. i have done sudo fdisk -l and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36921/
<digitalvaldosta_> anyone know how to fix it
<_2> ok.  that's a grub issue. giacomo    the ramdisk image and the kernel are loaded by the boot loader.    see the !grub infonode for how to reinstall grub.
<prodigel> digitalvaldosta_: have you tried gparted? It's with gui, much more intuitive
<Champus> does someone in here use a external disc case made by "fantec"?
<_2> giacomo that should have nothing to do with device nodes    not to the best of my knowledge anyway
<Python1320> ok, wtf. kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso fails
<Python1320> it has some too long names
<Python1320> so it gets truncated
<gr1m> Hello, I have mounted a 500gb external "My Book."  I am trying to reformat it -- you should I do this?
<digitalvaldosta_> yes and it tells me to dmesg | tail
<KrimZon> what ways are there to unmount a usb drive via the gui?
<gr1m> df -h says it is /dev/sdb1             466G  335M  466G   1% /media/My Book
<whalogreg> hi all
<SitUbuntuSit> KrimZon, you probably can right click in a filemanager on the drives icon
<_2> so i take it i'm sol on the su issue huh
<SitUbuntuSit> i do that for my cell phones, ipod, etc
<whalogreg> can anyone help me with accessing a storage card on a windows mobile 5 device?
<kane77> I installed gimp-2.5 (using checkinstall) but now my package manager is broken (which is caused by gimp-gnomevfs and gimp-python, because they depend on gimp-2.5) what do I do?
<digitalvaldosta_> prodigel: i have tried gparted several times and it tells me to dmesg | tail. I did that and it is useless to me
<kane77> *gimp-2.4
<jbroome> gr1m: right click on the my book icon, select unmount or eject
<misterecs81> [GR1M]==> Is it a FAT file system?
<misterecs81> [GR1M] ==> Why do you want to format the external? Is it not FAT32?
<Guest84565> can you help me with pyinstall pelase          http://dpaste.com/71027/
<Guest84565> *please
<taak> how can i set bash to complete filenames case-insensitively?
<_2> kane77  sudo dpkg --configure -a || sudo apt-get install -f
<nward_> someone have seen this error in evolution: Failed to append to mbox:/home/USER/.evFailed to append to mbox:/home/USER/.evolution/mail/local#Sent: Cannot get folder `Sent': Value too large for defined data type Appending to local `Sent' folder instead.olution/mail/local#Sent:
<Guest84565> http://dpaste.com/71027/
<kane77> _2, yes, but is it ok to remove those packages?
<Guest84565> http://dpaste.com/71027/
<Dazed> does ubuntu bestow the power of cracking your neighbours' wireless?
<_2> taak not possible as far as i know.   everything in linux is case sensitive
<digitalvaldosta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36921/ this is the out come
<taak> _2: i doubt that
<_2> kane77 of course.   but you don't have too
<SitUbuntuSit> !apt-fix | kane
<ubottu> kane: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zstar> l
<SitUbuntuSit> !apt-fix | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_2> taak i didn't say everything in GNU .*app     i said in linux.
<kane77> okay.. let me try it
<gr1m> misterecs81 I am trying to use Keep to do backups to it -- but it tells me: "/var/www exists but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory"
<_2> kane77 you can also use force to configure them.
 * digitalvaldosta_ asks does anyone have a program that is like super glue for my partition table?
<arakthor> how do I remove pulseaudio without removing the package ubuntu-desktop?
<digitalvaldosta_> I only need it for a short while
<Daisuke_Laptop> taak: set completion-ignore-case on
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ testdisk ?
<whalogreg> ﻿can anyone assist with accessing a storage card on a windows mobile 5 device?
<Guest84565> http://dpaste.com/71027/
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop really ?     i should have paid more attention in school.
<SitUbuntuSit> arakthor, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage i believe. should be okay to remove.
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: tried it and it only gave me my temp from firefox and a bunch of c files and text files
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: really :)
<SitUbuntuSit> !metapackage | arakthor
<ubottu> arakthor: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<gr1m> misterecs81 Any ideas?
<Guest84565> http://dpaste.com/71027/
<misterecs81> [GR1M] ==> I would keep it as a FAT32, so you could keep it for any Windoze plug-ins you may do. Windows won't read the ext3 filesystem. I have a MyBook plugged in as well.
<Guest84565> http://dpaste.com/71027/
<gr1m> misterecs81 -> okay, thanks.  any idea how I make it a rdiff-backup directory?
<Guest84565> where do i find zlib.h?? http://dpaste.com/71027/
<Guest84565> where do i find zlib.h?? http://dpaste.com/71027/
<gr1m> !flood | Guest84565
<ubottu> Guest84565: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repeat | Guest84565
<ubottu> Guest84565: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ the partition table is not where the files are stored.    what are you trying to do ?
<gr1m> thanks Daisuke_Laptop
<SitUbuntuSit> Guest84565, install build-essential
<digitalvaldosta_> any other ideas.
<misterecs81> [GR1M] ==> Sorry, I just re-read your last post. I don't have enough expirence to help you. I don't know what rdiff is. Don't want to over extend my noob-ubuntu brain and mess your system up. Sorry.
<digitalvaldosta_> _2 I am trying to mount it to get the files back
<newuser_> any one knows which is the best commercial antivirus for windows XP?
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop any chance you could put your fingure on my 'su' issue so i can see how to fix it?
<Python1320> wtf at kubuntu  .iso...... Every single program shows me storage-core-modules-2.6.24-19-generic-di_2.6.24-19.34_amd64.ude It's supposed to be .udeb <.> tried poweriso/copy/winrar/daemon tools/unetbootin
<misterecs81> AVG
<SitUbuntuSit> Guest84565, you'll need zlibg1-dev, excuse me
<digitalvaldosta_> newuser_: ClamWin
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ and what did you do that hosed it ?
<gr1m> misterecs81 -> Haha thanks.  I appreciate the help you were able to give :]
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu using the alternate installer cd. Now when I boot, the kernel complains about missing /dev/mapper/vg1-root. Why didn't initrd load LVM and cryptsetup?
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: turned it off via holding the power button for thirty seconds. (vmware froze the system)
 * `estocha rr
<Maahes> what the hell? Find is giving me permission denied errors
<Hunter_> how i can install irssi-plugin-otr with apt-get in sudo?
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ and after that why are you tryig to rebuild a partition table ?   that should not have affected the partition table
<Maahes> why would find be giving me permission denied errors?
<newuser_> digitalvaldosta_, Why you say clamwin is the best? I used it and felt it was not that good. I've tried kaspersky and it works ok, but I am planning to buy another AV, maybe the best on the market
<vlt> Both `cryptsetup` and `lvm` are available in the dropped (initramfs) shell. How to make initrd run `cryptsetup`?
<will00> i can get the wep key from my network using network manager, but is there a way to find out the password so i can get my iphone working?
<_2> Maahes cause your user doesn't have permission to view a file or dir
<digitalvaldosta_> when I try to boot with the hdd it says there is an I/O error and I tried booting into the live CD and mounting it and that's how I found out that the superblock/ partition table is messed up
<_2> Maahes or if in /proc   because what you see didn't exist long enough to stat it
<whalogreg> ﻿can anyone assist with accessing a storage card on a windows mobile 5 device?
<Hunter_> how i can install irssi-plugin-otr with apt-get in sudo?
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: i just googled for the last one :D
<digitalvaldosta_> newuser_: I was just suggesting open source. but AVG is great if you are buying it. Get the internet security suite.
<PsyChoSiS_> are there any ubuntu games close to fifa 07 or 08 ??
<Maahes> am I supposed to see it return things as ./root/ ./var/ etc?
<AzizLight> how can I see the size of a particular file using the terminal please?
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop :)     well   i don't care how it's sloved as long as it's sloved   :)))
<Dazed> Why cant i make shortcuts to folders? :\
<mlambie> if I want to route packets from one interface to another do I need anything other than echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<locohost_> anyone have any idea why compiz would not work when bigdesktop is enabled?
<candive> Hi all, I took my Ubuntu CD and copied all the info onto a 1GB flash. set BIOs to boot USB first. but when restarted acer aspire will not boot from flash.?? please explain. thank you.
<white_eagle> I have problems, I wanted to try openGeu (http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html) so I went to the site and looked for instructions. I found instructions that wanted from the to add 2 custom repos to my sources list and after that updating (sudo apt-get update) and upgrading (sudo apt-get upgrade) and as the upgrade was big, and I knew which 2 packages I needed (e17 and e17-data) I tried installing them... this story goes on but you
<white_eagle> into this and see what I am talking about http://pastebin.com/m372d0228
<beneDaemon> azizlight: ls -l
<Maahes> also anyone know of a gui network analyzer?
<chamuscas> hello, i can't connect to my account list do amsn does anyone know why ?
<Bert_2> Hi, can someone help me with manually editing my /etc/sudoers ?
<_2> Maahes find searches the path and all it's subdirs by default   path being specified on the command line or defaulting to .
<Python1320>  weird kubuntu  .iso...... Every single program shows me storage-core-modules-2.6.24-19-generic-di_2.6.24-19.34_amd64.ude ... It's supposed to be .udeb <.> tried poweriso/copy/winrar/daemon tools/unetbootin and all of them show me tuncrated filenames
<locohost_> maahes:wireshark
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: so what's the su issue?
<locohost_> bert: dont manually edit the sudoers file
<locohost_> use /usr/sbin/visudo
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da1b424c
<digitalvaldosta_> candive: go to http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ and get the installer for the usb
<_2> locohost_ visudo is not a manual edit ???
<Bert_2> locohost_: yeah, I use visudo, but I can't figure out how I should setup certain users (I'm concerned about security)
<will00> how do i get a password from a wep key?
<genius> hello people! I've got intel quad core server. What benefits/drawbacks i will get if i will install 64bit ubuntu ?
<candive> digitalvaldosta, thank you.
<AzizLight> beneDaemon: I knew about this command but this show info (incl the size) of all the files in a directory..
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: ﻿when I try to boot with the hdd it says there is an I/O error and I tried booting into the live CD and mounting it and that's how I found out that the superblock/ partition table is messed up
<locohost_> okay, yeah, im just making sure your not doing vi /etc/sudoers
<enzotib> candive https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Bert_2> will00: check out aircrack
<locohost_> mehusername	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<locohost_> will do it
<Bert_2> locohost_: yeah, but is that SAFE ?
<kane77> does your pidgin crash as well?
<locohost_> sysadmin        ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<locohost_> for no password
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ superblock != partition table.
<locohost_> what do you mean, is that safe?
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ mount with a backup superblock
<locohost_> yeah, its perfectly fine to add a user to sudoers, if you trust that user and would other wise give them root access
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: not a clue.  unless there's no user named greg, i don't see why it wouldn't work
<locohost_> as long as you use visudo, it will tell you if you have an error in syntax
<locohost_> and warn you before saving if you have a problem
<Hunter_> how can i know if I have universe in my sources?
<Bert_2> locohost_: I know those basic things, but I want to know things like giving another password for executing root and making it impossible to call certain commands
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: where do I get that
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop  yes.  it's obviously borked.
<Bert_2> locohost_: I mean executing sudo
<candive> Thank you, researching.Chow.
<digitalvaldosta_> I haven't been backing up the entire system. only the home dir
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ man mount   for the details   and backup superblocks are stored every 64k starting at 32k
<nixnoob> lol man mount
<locohost_> user           ALL=(ALL) /bin/grep, /usr/bin/tail, /usr/bin/less, /bin/cat, /bin/tac, /usr/bin/zgrep, /usr/bin/strace, /bin/netstat, /usr/sbin/tethereal, /usr/sbin/tcpdump
<locohost_> you can do stuff like that too
<some_person_> can someone help me diagnose my sound problem?
<locohost_> if you only want them to be able to execute certain commands
<_2> nixnoob you want to man mount for him and give him the switch ?
<locohost_> sudo isnt really a security mehenism though, its kinda of a guid
<nixnoob> _2: LOL
<locohost_> mechanism*
<Bert_2> locohost_: well, people keep on telling me that logging in as root and using su is insecure
<locohost_> anyone know why compiz would not work in big desktop mode
<_2> locohost_ but default sudo is a security hole...
<nixnoob> locohost_: what video card?
<locohost_> ati
<yeah5> hello
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: what am I looking for?
<nixnoob> locohost_: because the MAX_TEXTURE size isnt big enough
<nixnoob> locohost_: im afraid ATI cards suck.
<locohost_> hmm, where is that setting?
<yeah5> hey wanna go on a site where you get movies software dvds games tuts and much more plus free membership go to hotspotnet.co.uk and register on it forum and invite
<nixnoob> locohost_: you cant fix it.
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ hopefully the switch needed to specify a backup super block
<unop> yeah5, no spam thanks
<jrib> yeah5: do not do that here
<nixnoob> locohost_: its an older card right?
<locohost_> i have 2 compuers with the same card, one works and one doesnt
<yeah5> hey wanna go on a site where you get movies software dvds games tuts and much more plus free membership go to hotspotnet.co.uk and register on it forum and invite
<yeah5> oh sorry
<Maahes> anyone know if .gvfs in my home dir is supposed to be owned by root?
<locohost_> x600, its not too old
<_2> Maahes rm it   would be my advice.
<nixnoob> locohost_: seriously? it works? x600? I used to have x800 pro and it didn't work.
<nixnoob> locohost_: what resolution is the working one on?
<locohost_> logging in as root is dangerous because of human error.  ssh as root can be a security issue
<cyphase> has anyone else had problems with their account crashing when someone else logs on? in ubuntu of course..
<locohost_> its really more or less bad practice to use root for things, not realy insecure intrinsicly
<locohost_> makes sure your aware your changing something before you fubar yoru crap
<chamuscas> hello
<abchirk> hello
<Maahes> _2,
<chamuscas> i have a *.b2 file and i don't know what to do with it...
<locohost_> 2880x900
<chamuscas> sry
<chamuscas> i's bz2
<eblume> Can someone tell me why I can't join the #python channel? The server says I need to be identified, but I am identified...
<Daisuke_Laptop> chamuscas: bzip2
<jrib> chamuscas: double click on it, it's like a zip
<Maahes> _2, root@jackfrost-laptop:~# rm -rf /home/jackfrost/.gvfs
<Maahes> rm: cannot remove `/home/jackfrost/.gvfs': Permission denied
<white_eagle> some packages have unmet dependencies, how can I install the package i want *and* those dependencies without typing sudo apt-get install hundreds of times?
<abchirk> chamuscas  unpack it
<locohost_> ahh, its an x1300 and the other box is an x600
<nixnoob> locohost_: and the one thats not working? whats the res on that?
<jrib> white_eagle: apt-get resolves dependencies for you automatically.  What are you doing exactly?
<chamuscas> and then what i have a debian foulder there but i can't find anything else what sould i do ?
<_2> Maahes why r and why f ?
<Maahes> dr-x------   2 jackfrost jackfrost         0 2008-08-12 09:42 .gvfs
<jrib> chamuscas: what are you trying to install?
<nixnoob> locohost_: you MAY* be able to do it by lowering the resolution.
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: nope
<_2> Maahes you obviously don't own your home dir.
<Chousuke> Maahes: why are you tring to remove that directory?
<nixnoob> Obviously.
<white_eagle> jrib: look http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m766452d5
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: but.... earlier I did dmesg | tail and it mentions blocks
<Chousuke> trying*
<chamuscas> jrib: i'm trying to install amsn, i tried form the repository but i wasn't abble to connect into the servers, i guess :p
<Hunter_> how can I have no permissions when I m root?
<rathel> I'm running the x64-bit version of Ubuntu, Flash works in Firefox for awhile and then stops working for some reason, than I have to  restart Firefox to get it working again. Anyway I can keep it working without restarting Firefox over and over? lol
<jrib> white_eagle: that isn't a package from ubuntu's repositories
<Maahes> Chousuke, _2 suggested it. I'm wondering why I have a .gvfs file not owned by me, nor root, in my /home/dir?
<white_eagle> jrib: i know
<bullium> I installed kde 4 on my system and accidentally allowed it to change to kdm instead of gdm, where can I set it back to gdm
<Chousuke> Maahes: removing .gvfs sounds like it could potentially break things
<jrib> chamuscas: resolve *that* problem, don't try installing amsn in a different way
<dabbu> any application to mount iso and nrg file in ubuntu
<white_eagle> jrib: ok, I solved the problem with running sudo aptitude -f (the package i install)
<linuxkrn> hey guys, using ldap logins (working) and for some reason my /etc/security/group.conf file is being ignored.  Any suggestions?
<Chousuke> dabbu: ISO files can be mounted directly, NRG files need to be converted to isos
<locohost_> 2560x1024
<locohost_> he doesnt have widescreen monitors
<dabbu> ﻿Chousuke:any GUI
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36951/
<jrib> white_eagle: make sure the repoitory it's coming from doesn't fubar your system
<chamuscas> jrib: that sounds more interesting if i know where to start searching the problem :)
<Chousuke> dabbu: not that I know of.
<Maahes> odd, since it's an empty dir
<Chousuke> dabbu: then again, I don't know that much about GUIs for stuff :p
<Maahes> unless those are files named . ..
<dabbu> ﻿Chousuke:ok then
<Chousuke> Maahes: well leave it be then
<jrib> Chousuke: no errors or terminal output?
<white_eagle> jrib: ok
<Dazed> is anybody running e16 on their ubuntu?
<jrib> chamuscas: no errors or terminal output?
<dabbu> any one here tell me about any GUI for mounting iso and nrg file
 * Maahes is still trying to figure out why this network is so bloody weird
<Chousuke> Maahes: your rm -rf might have emptied it thouh.
<magnetron> Dazed, yes, there are several people that do that
<locohost_> cant you just use mount to mount an iso?
<Maahes> Chousuke, nah, it errored out
<magnetron> locohost_, yes.
<Chousuke> Maahes: so you might've already broken something. hope nothing weird happens :)
<_newuser_> anyone has tried kaspersky for linux to catch viruses on windows files?
<Chousuke> Maahes: only on the .gvfs dir, not on its files :)
<chamuscas> jrib: no i can insert my email and my password, but then it just stays loggin for ethernity, after a while an error occuer sayin enable to connect to something trying again, and star all over again
<Maahes> meh, it should refresh them if needed then
<Maahes> from /et
<Maahes> /etc/
<Maahes> nothing system important should be in my home dir
<locohost_> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/mydvd
<jrib> chamuscas: can you connect with pidgin?
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ yeah why the pastebin?    mount -o sb=96???  what ever 96k is    Instead of block 1, use block n as  superblock.
<Dazed> magnetron: i wanted to try it, i dunno which of these is viable though http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=e16
<Maahes> now to find out why half the internet won't load in ubuntu, on this network, but windows loads them just fine
<nixnoob> bullium: ls /etc/init.d/ | grep dm
<chamuscas> yeh
<magnetron> Dazed, use the package in the ubuntu repo!
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: could it be along number
<chamuscas> jrib: yes i can but
<magnetron> Dazed, use synaptic to install software packages.
<_2> 98304 maybe
<Blaqlight> what is the usual default port for SSL connection on IRC... 7000 right?
<Maahes> Dazed, sudo aptitude install e16
<Dazed> i looked for enlightenment and e`6
<Maahes> I think
<chamuscas> jrib: i need the type and be invisible some times and pidgin just don't let me do that 0
<Dazed> and got no hits in package manager
<Blaqlight> Dazed, you gotta download and compile it.
<jrib> chamuscas: ah, I just read the topic in #amsn.  Lets see if we can figure out how to get you a more recent amsn.  What does 'apt-cache policy amsn' return for you?  use paste.ubuntu.com
<Blaqlight> Dazed, its not in the repos.
<Dazed> uts ubstakkubg
<Maahes> Dazed, do you have universe and multiverse enabled in the repos?
<Dazed> errrr
<Dazed> installing
<Maahes> Blaqlight, that's incorrect.
<Dazed> yes
<Maahes> I just did an apt-cache search e16 is there
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ and if you have been playing with the partition table (which you shoudn't have been)  you may have it so screwed up the block acn't be addressed correctly...       if so testdisk    and let it scan.
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: block 4294967295
<Maahes> jackfrost@jackfrost-laptop% sudo apt-cache search e16                       ~/.gvfs  13:12
<Maahes> e16 - the Enlightenment Window Manager DR16
<Maahes> e16-data - e16 window manager support files
<chamuscas> jrib: uhao where did you get that information, i would be glade if you can give me the website  :)
<Dazed> i did the terminal command maahes gave me
<casdf> hi, i have a question regarding x32 .deb's i want to install on an x64 machine
<bullium> nixnoob: ok thanks
<chamuscas> jrib: wait #amsn is a room in irc isn't that right ^o)
<casdf> namely, is there some interface layer program i need to install first?
<Blaqlight> Maahes, btw you don't need sudo to search apt-cache :P
<jrib> chamuscas: yes
<Maahes> Blaqlight, habit
<Dazed> haha
<linuxkrn> hey guys, using ldap for logins (working) and for some reason my /etc/security/group.conf file is being ignored.  Any suggestions?
<_2> well if no one has a clue for me on my broken su problem    other that to call the boot !sudo  and scold me for being to stupid to use sudo....    then i'll go, and leave you fellows with it.
<Dazed> i found e16 in the synaptic package manager
<Dazed> its not in the add/remove one
<casdf> any suggestions?
<chamuscas> jrib: now i don't have any amsn version installed but i downloaded the last version from internet, my problem is that i don't know how to install it
<Bert_2> Can someone explain me how to use the PASSWD option/var thing in /etc/sudoers ?
<jrib> chamuscas: that's okay, please pastebin the output of the command I gave you
<_2> ompaul thanks for the ToD.    and i'll try to not call a horse a horse... ;/
<will00> how do i translate a wep key to the password
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the best way to shutdown in terminal, i currently do - sudo shutdown now -h - but i believe thats not wise at it forces shutdown ignoring other programs, so which commands do ppl use?
<mrpiracy> how can I have all my ntfs partitions automaticly mounted at startup and have hardy to place an icon to each partiton on the destop?
<chamuscas> jrib: wait how do i copy the information from the shell window ?
<Maahes> Pirate_Hunter, ...alt+sysrequest+b :P
<_2> Pirate_Hunter sudo init 0
<casdf> mrpiracy: that is the default action i believe
<_2> Maahes be nice.
<Bert_2> Pirate_Hunter: I use sudo poweroff, but that forces everything too
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu using the alternate installer cd. Now when I boot, the kernel complains about missing /dev/mapper/vg1-root. Why didn't initrd load LVM and cryptsetup?
<vlt> Both `cryptsetup` and `lvm` are available in the dropped (initramfs) shell. How to make initrd run `cryptsetup`?
<mrpiracy> casdf, it's not ... i have to go nautilus and click on each of them for it to be mounted
<jrib> chamuscas: highlight to copy, middle click to paste.  Or if you prefer use ctrl-shift-c to copy, and ctrl-v to paste into your browser
<Maahes> _2, I'm actually kinda serious, if its to the point where I need to shutdown in CLI, it's probably because I've got a nasty lockup
<vlt> sb goto 21:55
<freeflowcauvery> I yank off the power cord *kidding*
<chamuscas> jrib: amsn:
<chamuscas>   Instalado: (nenhum)
<chamuscas>   Candidato: 0.97+final-0ubuntu5
<chamuscas>   Tabela de Versão:
<chamuscas>      0.97+final-0ubuntu5 0
<chamuscas>         500 http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<FloodBot3> chamuscas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chamuscas>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: scanning
<Pirate_Hunter> Bert_2: im looking for a way to shutdown but allow all other processes to close first that way boot is less prone to errors
<enzotib> mrpiracy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=MountNtfsOnBoot
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ i'll be in #kubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Maahes: what is "sysrequest" which key is that?
<Maahes> Pirate_Hunter, it doesn't do what you want
<jrib> chamuscas: you can enable the -proposed repository.  Install *only* amsn from there.  Then disable -proposed.  Do you know how to do this?
<Maahes> don't worry about it
<digitalvaldosta_> ok
<casdf> also; does anyone have a suggestion for a gtk+ media player that has nice spectrograms?
<mrpiracy> enzotib, thx, will have a look
<Artificial_Consi> can anyone help me with a noob question
<Vhozard> can someone help me? i keep getting: "buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" when i am booting from livecd
<Pirate_Hunter> Maahes: oh ok than np but out of curiosity what does it do?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the best way to shutdown in terminal, i currently do - sudo shutdown now -h - but i believe thats not wise at it forces shutdown ignoring other programs, so which commands do ppl use?
<Maahes> Pirate_Hunter, the kernel has a few interrupt commands, that override everything else. alt+sysrequest+b is an immediate hard reboot.
<chamuscas> jrib: :p no sry your dealing with a newbie, can you help me please? should i install amsn through ubuntu's repository ?
<moshe> patw,here you are
<patw> good u
<jrib> chamuscas: yes.  There is a fix available in the -proposed repository.  But you should not install other updates from it.  Install only amsn.  First, enable the -proposed repository in System -> Administration -> Software Sources.  Then install *only* amsn.  Then disable -proposed again in Software Sources.
<Pirate_Hunter> Maahes: hmmm youre right not what i want it is easy to find straight shutdown but a delayed one is much harder, it would be nice that it sent a signal to kill all process running before shutingdown
<taromsn> I'm trying to get S-video out to work on my Thinkpad T30, running 8.04.1.  It has a Radeon 7500 Mobility card, and instructions here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_TV-Out_working_on_ATI_graphic_cards
<Artificial_Consi> my sound only works with one program at a time
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, a delayed shutdown? EASY!
<taromsn> Led me to the Gatos ati.2 binaries, I untarred them, but I don't know what to do afterwards
<kane77> what program can I use to convert hex data (as a text file) into a binary form?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: brb door
<linuxkrn> hey guys, using ldap for logins (working) and for some reason my /etc/security/group.conf file is being ignored.  (not adding additional group membership) Any suggestions?
<cyphase> Has anyone else had problems with their X login crashing when someone else logs on, or soon after?
<chamuscas> jrib: wait i'm confused. first i enable -propose repository, then i install amsn, and then disable -propose. Is this correct? another thing what is -proposed for?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: yah back like what you were saying how would i do that, how do i make the shutdown delay and send kill signal to all processes?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, "sudo shutdown +10" will shutdown the computer in 10 minutes
<Dazed> so how do i use this e16 i installed
<Dazed> it didnt add any icons to my menu anywhere
<jrib> chamuscas: that is correct.  Fixes go into -proposed first for testing before getting into -updates
<Twar3_> has anyone gotten a gray screen in 8.04?
<Maahes> wee....I have wireshark running....but absolutely no idea what anything its reporting means
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone please tell me how to make initrd run `cryptsetup` to make the kernel able to mount its root fs?
<Twar3_> failsafe gnome works, but a standard login on all users results in a gray screen
<chamuscas> jrib: aaah tank you :), so proposed is like a group of people accepting updates and testing it for the community ?
<Maahes> I do know that I have some things that pop up as red and black, which are usually bad colors
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: nice thats one part sorted but wil it send a kill signal to all processes before it shutsdown?
<jrib> chamuscas: yeah, you're like a beta tester
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, "sudo shutdown now" will send a kill signal to all processes
<Pirate_Hunter> chamuscas: you got amsn working with good fonts and themes?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, the previous command too
<pub> anybody get TeamSpeak working on ubuntu ?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: shutdown arranges for the system to be brought down in a safe way.
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: i use that but noticed that processes dont get killed it forces shutdown ignoring processes closing
<chamuscas> jrib: oh ok tks, another thing i'm have a portuguese version of ubuntu and i don't know the meaning of purpose, can you tell me in wich does things up there is the option
<chamuscas> Pirate_Hunter: not yet
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, they do get killed
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: really than im the one whos wrong than
<nixnoob> pub: AFAIK there is a native TS client for linux.
<nixnoob> pub: it should install and just work.
<|MUSE|> what is the best flash version to install on a 32 bit version ubuntu on a 64 bit system?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: try man shutdown
<|MUSE|> flash 10?
<pub> nixnoob It works but i am unable to unmute myself
<jrib> chamuscas: in the Actualizacoes tab.  The third check box says "(hardy-proposed)"
<Pirate_Hunter> chamuscas: if you do tell me, guide me on how to so i can do a tut, a lot of ppl lately have been asking for amsn by the way there is also emesene "if thats how its spelled"
<nixnoob> pub: are you using pulse audio or alsa?
<chamuscas> jrib: are you portuguese :p ?
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, magnetron: ty so ive been doing the right thing all along ahhhh
<pub> i believe ALSA, how to check it though ?
<jrib> chamuscas: yes :)
<Maahes> RST are reset packets right?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: so it is :-)
<nixnoob> pub: double click the little speaker icon on your panel and check what device it has checked.
<nixnoob> pub: and check the settings in TS to see if its the same.
<chamuscas> jrib: ok so we are speaking in English because it isn't aloud to speak in other language is that right ? :p
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: wouldnt have guessed but than i dont hang on the portuguese channel
<|MUSE|> is Adobe flash 10 beta 2 safe to install on ubuntu?
<nixnoob> |MUSE|: yes
<jrib> chamuscas: yep
<pub> how would i go about checking it on TS
<|MUSE|> cool
<jrib> chamuscas: there's #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu-pt though
<nixnoob> pub: I'm not sure I dont have TS.
<blittan> ﻿hi. have an abit a-n78hd, when I install nvidia drivers (for the built in GF8200) then my sata starts to throw errors all around and the computer freezes.. anyone know if this been solved ?
<chamuscas> jrib: does i know but in this room there are lot more people to ask questions.
<yedday> Hm
<yedday> I can listen to music on totem
<_underdog> is it possible to copy a file directly to a printer from the commandline?
<magnetron> Maahes, every line in the wireshark dump is a separate network packet
<chamuscas> jrib: just one more question if you don't mind, about porpose, I'm trying to find some information about it on the internet but i can't becausa i don't want you to kill time with me, do you know a website talking about it ?
<yedday> but when I start firefox with a flash object embedded with sound, the sound there doesn't work
<Dazed> how do i make e16 go? :\
<yedday> now if i THEN stop totem and reload the flashpage, it plays sound
<yedday> but afterwards the totem sound is muted!
<qrush> hi there! it seems that my gnome desktop has locked up. what can i do to get it back under control
<jrib> !proposed | chamuscas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<jrib> hmm
<Dazed> !e16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e16
<yedday> and also sound of eg. pidgen, system beeps...
<Maahes> magnetron, that I get, what I don't get, is what any of it means exactly? My issue is that there is something weird with this network that's cutting me off from half the internet, on my linux computer only
<Dazed> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Maahes> windows gets around it just fine
<Maahes> and it's not a an active-directory issue or anything like that
<chamuscas> jrid: just need to right that in the console ?
<chamuscas> jrib: sry i'm real noob
<jrib> chamuscas: nope, I messed up
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: Unfortunately, that's a bug in how Flash handles Pulseaudio. It seems that only one aplication can have control of the daemon at one time.
<chamuscas> jrib: ok ok
<yedday> bobertdos, I guessed something like that. Is there a workaround?
<notsogood> anyone want to give me some support? <- first time user
<Artificial_Consi> ello....my sound only works with one program at a time. can anyone help?
<jrib> notsogood: best to just ask the channel your question
<notsogood> k
<magnetron> Maahes, that would require extensive knowledge about computer networks. nobody will be able to transfer that much knowledge to you just over IRC. if you could post the dump to a file storage site, though, maybe someone could be able to have a look at it. maybe.
<chamuscas> jrib: tks i have already found it :p, once again tks for the time you lost :)
<jrib> chamuscas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports mentions it.  I don't know of a better page
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: not that I know of, unless you wanted to try forcing Hardy back into Hardy, but I don't recommend it.
<yedday> bobertdos: I mean, after that sequence, when I stop firefox totally and want to listen to music on totem, it still does not work. I'd have to restart.
<jrib> chamuscas: make sure you disable it after installing amsn.  Packages often break in there
<chamuscas> jrib: tks a lot :)
<yedday> hardy back into hadry? you mean edgy?
<Maahes> magnetron, darn, thanks.
<chamuscas> jrib: sure, i won't forget
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: oops--I meant force Hardy back into using ALSA.
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: but again, I don't recommend that
<notsogood>  Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  <- any idea how I fix this? :)
<frith> hi, where does pidgin store its config?
<yedday> bobertdos: I don't want to listen to flashsound AND totem sound, but i'd like to have the choice for one or the other
<jrib> frith: ~/.purple/
<frith> thanks
<yedday> bobertdos: just tell me something: If i stop firefox and want to listen to sound using totem, how do I acchieve that?
<n3hima> can anybody think of any problems which could possibly occur when upgrading dapper to hardy on a software raid array?
<n3hima> with the script on the CD
<IdleOne> n3hima, lts to lts is well supported
<n3hima> IdleOne, if you are wrong I am going to drop your dox in 4chan
<[kurt]_> join #ubuntu-ru
<IdleOne> n3hima, that said. backup your data
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: Well, I normally just close Firefox or get off the flash page. I suppose you can try restarting pulseaudio with something like sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<n3hima> IdleOne, we have 1TB of data in a field with no spare HDs
<casdf> hi; i have a question regarding sound devices in ubuntu. my onboard sound card has 5 jacks in the back, but right now all i see on /dev/audio is just a single channel, digital1
<bobertdos> ﻿yedday: I can't guarantee that'll work, but it's the only thing I can think of.
<jrib> n3hima: unless you don't care if you lose the data, you shouldn't upgrade without backups...
<casdf> the chip is a HDA-Intel Realtek ALC883 according to this
<IdleOne> n3hima, don't make idle threats. it is your system and you are responsible for what happens to it.most upgrades go off well but like with any upgrade there is always a chance at total system failure
<theBrettman> is it possible to run the live cd from usb if I don't have cdrom?
<Artificial_Consi> I have a question, my sound only works with one program at a time.
<n3hima> IdleOne, yeah, just kidding around. I will get killed if this goes wrong, not you.
<Gin> theBrettman, I think there is a tutorial how to make ubuntu bootable on a usb stick
<theBrettman> can't boot from usb
<asathoor> ﻿theBrettman >> I never tried, but there are some distributions - among them ubuntu - who claim that it's possible
<yedday> bobertdos: thank you for your kind help. I will try that.
<yedday> good bye
<IdleOne> n3hima, like I said lts to lts is well supported but if you need more specific info on possibilities ask in #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-offtopic. ( lots of people in the know )
<theBrettman> I know there's a tutorial on doing that too using tomsrtbt but I'm just wondering if it would be easier to just run the livecd off usb but then it would have to copy installation files to hd and boot it
<|MUSE|> pidgin is not highlighting when my name is said, it used to, but I have just reinstalled. Where do I change this?
<blittan> anyone know a good howto build a new kernel?
<theBrettman> and I don't know if the live cd does that or not
<harisund> How do I append to a file using sudo? Doing: sudo cat ~/newsource >> /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't work?
<asathoor> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tavi> someone know's awn?
<enzotib> theBrettman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<IdleOne> tavi, #awn perhaps
<blittan> asathoor: thx
<linuxkrn> is there supposed to be a file in /etc/udev that changes permissions on usb scanners?
<blittan> have to compile a kernel to see if it solves my sata/geforce crashes
<asathoor> ﻿blittan >> you're welcome:)
<cemunal> hi
<taromsn> How would I "use "Radeon" module" like the person here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840858 says?
<SiiiiiD> How do I view the syslog in ubuntu server?
<chainsaw1> just a little postfix q... is it possible to use the $home/.forward file with postfix virtual alias maps?
<teq> Hi! How can i play QuickTime movies/trailers on firefox? Thanks!
<redheat> hi everyone..
<teq> lo
<Seveas> chainsaw1, if you use maildrop/procmail to deliver instead of the default postfix deliverer (called 'virtual')
<spicemint> hey ppl is anyone using xine or mplayer with a dvb-s card?
<asathoor> ﻿teq >> try vlc or mplayer
<redheat> folks sorry for bothering you all..I just have a question about importing my settings from a windows account into ubuntu right after I installed ubuntu..how can I do that..
<SiiiiiD> Guys how do I see the ubuntu syslog? i used trail before but i cant remember where it is
<teq> asathoor: i have vlc, but how can i play videos ON firefox?
<asathoor> teq >> well, you could install the mozilla-plugin, then it is possible
<teq> asathoor: how do i install it?
<guntbert> harisound: just use any command with sudo and then sudo cat ... (sudo wont ask for your password again for about 5 minutes)
<teq> redheat: be more specific
<harisund> guntbert: here's what I want to do. There's a file called newsources that has a list in it. I want the contents to be appended to /etc/apt/sources.list. How do I do it?
<asathoor> teq >> via synaptic, search for vlc-mozilla-plugin or something similar
<{^KinG^}> ¬¬/ smoke time
<blaqlight> smoking kills.
<blaqlight> can I get one from you??
<chainsaw1> thx seveas... i already tried procmail to deliver the mails, but i dont get it to use the .procmailrc in $home
<guntbert> harisound: as I wrote: 1) sudo ls (with your pw), then 2) sudo cat newsources >> /etc/apt/sources.list (no pw asked this time)
<teq> asathoor: no, no plugins on synaptic? any other suggestion?
<harisund> guntbert: have you tried that?
<harisund> guntbert: It doesn't work.
<teq> blaqlight: smoke weed ;)
<jrib> harisund, guntbert: that won't work.  The redirection is done by your shell which is running as your user.  Pipe to 'tee -a' instead
<guntbert> harisound: yes, just now :-))
<harisund> ah tee. yes that was the command I was looking for, thanks jrib
<lvella> There is a GPL software that I would like to see in Ubuntu repositories, how to proceed?
<Seveas> chainsaw1, if you use maildrop I can actually help ;)
<nickweb> stumbleupons down.. showing an error with db username and passwords..
<blaqlight> teq, I didn't say it, you did.
<chainsaw1> seveas... mom
<sua> หวัดดี
<chainsaw1> ill change to maildrop...
<gerzel> Ok I know there is a command to get a gui other than the gnome version to set screen resolution and monitor type.  I did it a few weeks ago but because a drive died I had to re-install and forgot to copy all my dotfiles.
<asathoor> teq >> it's called mozilla-plugin-vlc
<teq> asathoor: thanks man
<chainsaw1> is this the right syntax for the main.cf? mailbox_command = /usr/bin/maildrop -d "$USER" -f "$SENDER" "$EXTENSION"
<ibrahim> /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh is missing from package ubuntu repos any idea?
<asathoor> teq >> you're welcome.
<gerzel> I'm looking for the x version of a screen resolution gui
<gerzel> the command
<chainsaw1> ... master.cf:
<chainsaw1> maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
<chainsaw1> flags=R user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}
<yedday> bobertdos: the dis/re-enabling of the init script for the audio driver worked, thanks again
<teq> asathoor: still cant see the video :(
<guntbert> jrib: harisund: my version works as long as you got w-permission in the destination-directory - but not in etc - my fault
<asathoor> teq >> hmmm ....
<chainsaw1> cause i just try to forward a copy to an external mailadress
<gfather> hello guys
<teq> asathoor: do i need to configure it?
<jrib> guntbert: right, but then no need for sudo
<redheat> sorry teq I was away, what do you mean by more specific? ok here's what happened while I was installing ubuntu hardy heron the option of importing settings from windows vista, by the way I have three operating systems on the same harddrive..I have windows xp pro, windows vista business and hardy heron, I skipped that option of importing account settings from other operating systems, and continued with the installation, right now I realize how foolish I w
<redheat> as when I didn't import my settings from the other OSs..so I was wondering if there's a way out there that would help me import account settings from other windows versions?
<asathoor> teq >> perhaps you need a codec
<asathoor> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gfather> it seems i have a problem with videos , avi , or from web
<gfather> i have this refresh that can be seen
<gfather> how can i fix that  ?
<guntbert> jrib: try with /etc/sudoers for instance :-))
<jrib> guntbert: fair point
<linuxkrn> does anyone know how to fix the group on usb scanners so that people in the scanner group can access it?  the permissions on /dev/bus/usb/* are not set to root:scanner (root:root)
<chainsaw1> @seveas: maildrop is now delivering the mail... can u help me setting up a forwarding from a singel home/.maildir?
<redheat> can anyone help me? I need to import account settings from other windows operating system after I installed hardy heron?
<redheat> I didn't import them during installation
<beagle_skywalker> hola
<jamesrfla> Hi
<gfather> guys whenever i play a video ., i see the refresh , how can i fix that . i want smooth video playing
<smokkin> server irc.us.2600.net
<redheat> hi
<smokkin> oops, sorry lol
<smokkin> =)
<Seveas> chainsaw1, http://www.postfix.org/MAILDROP_README.html :)
<jamesrfla> ﻿##ubuntu-teens welcomes teens from ages 11-21! This channel is devoted to teens that use ubuntu! This channel also welcomes ppl that are still kids at heart! This channel follows the CoC! Our policy is not to ban teens, but, if users are getting offensive... smitherz will ban! The goal of this channel is to discuss new|cool|awesome|amazing features. We will also discuss, what can make ubuntu better!
<gerzel> Hey I'm trying to figure out the terminal command to bring up the x config gui for setting screen resolution and monitors?
<channeling> gerzel, nvidia?
<qr> is there an equivelent of nvidia-settings for ati cards?
<theclaw> qr: amdcccle
<gerzel> channeling, Yes, found the command I was looking for displayconfig
<qr> theclaw: thanks
<theclaw> qr: you're welcome
<redrebel> what program you use to view a visio file?
<teq> asathoor: the codec is GStreamer plugins for mms, wavpack, quicktime, i already have it installed
<Evolution2> hey guys, i just booted up ubuntu hardy and only a quarter of my screen is visible everything else is black. any help? this has never happened to me before
<PeteTWC> hello, folks. I'm trying to install the tac-plus or tacacs+ package on hardy heron server, and I'm not seeing the package in aptitude or apt-get. any clues on why it's not showing up?
<asathoor> ﻿teq >> can I have the link, to see what happens on my system...?
<teq> asathoor: http://www.apple.com/iphone/gallery/ads/everyone/ (I'm using 7.10)
<redrebel> whats a good visio alternative?
<joaopinto> not as good as visio, but you could try dia
<Evolution21> anyone?
<teq> PeteTWC: try sudo apt-get install tac* and it'll show all packages availible with "tac" innit.
<Evolution21> i booted up hardy and only a quarter of my screen is visible everything else is black.
<asathoor> teq >> I just get a blank screen, sorry :-/
<Evolution21> any ideas?
<teq> asathoor: try seeing any iphone video on apple.com
<chainsaw1> thx!
<asathoor> teq >> well, perhaps it's i country-problem - I'm in Denmark
<shawtylo> Okay, i'm installing irssi on my Ubuntu computer (this is win computer) and it requires glib. I configured glib but it says this about PKG-config (also installed) "...adding the path where the .pc file is located to PKG_CONFIG_PATH" How do I do this?
<teq> asathoor: maybe, and other suggestion, its really annoying
<ikonia> julle_:
<ikonia> oops
<jrib> shawtylo: install irssi from the repositories
<shawtylo> hmm
<jrib> shawtylo: sudo apti
<shawtylo> I guess that would make things easy
<jrib> shawtylo: sudo apt-get install irssi
<shawtylo> didn't know it was in the rep (i know i'm a noob)
<shawtylo> thanks
<asathoor> teq >> well, to be honest I cannot see it either, so I cannot help here ...
<jrib> shawtylo: you shouldn't have to compile almost anything
<asathoor> teq >> well, well, well --- it came after a while, so it is possible
<kynphlee> does anyone here know anything about acer laptops?
<shawtylo> Worked like a charm thanks
<Alistair> Help: yesterday I tried to sort out a screen problem with Ubuntu - Winxp on same pc does not have a problem. When booting ubuntu 8 the progress is clear see here: http://www.alistairgeorge.com/files/p1.jpg but when the splash screen appears its video is awry see here http://www.alistairgeorge.com/files/p2.jpg can anyone advise? I have tested memory and system diagnostics but all appears...
<Alistair> ...well. The MB is a ASUS P5VD2-VM
<Alistair> Thank you.
<Myrtti> kynphlee: other than mine is pressing my stomach uncomfortably?
<Tony2> i need help from anyone who knows ubuntu
<kynphlee> Myrtti: do you know if the acer 5620-4020's memory can be upgraded to 4GB?
<linuxkrn> does anyone know how to fix the default group on usb scanners so that people in the scanner group can access it?  the permissions on /dev/bus/usb/* are not set to root:scanner (root:root)
<chainsaw1> ok,.. maildrop is now delivering the mails systemwide! nice!
<asathoor> teq >> after two minutes or so the video came all right. I use vlc and the mozilla plugin. I also have flash pluging nonfree
<soepSPEKLAP> hi, how can you switch to a running program that has lost his button on the taskbar :/ ?
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<chainsaw1> but.. can i use the ".forward" to forward mails to an external adress?
<ubuntu-cgn> ħ→
<shawtylo> Wait wait, how do I run irssi?
<shawtylo> After installing from apt-get
<ubuntu-cgn> ı ¢ænŧ ł¶→ŧ€ þ¶øþ€¶ł«
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<soepSPEKLAP> Sometimes vmware lost his taskbar button :( anyone know how to get the window on the desktop again?
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<shawtylo> lens stop
<shawtylo> soep The top bar?
<guntbert> soepSPEKLAP: <ALT> <TAB> should help
<lenswipe> shawtylo: finaly someone listening to me or at least acknowledging my presence
<soepSPEKLAP> its also gone in alt-tab, and im sure vmware player is still running
<shawtylo> Player eh. I just know Workstation
<sisto> when I move files around the disk my mouse moves quite slow and the sound stutters... is there a way to fix that
<sisto> ??
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<guntbert> soepSPEKLAP: sorry, never seen this
<jrib> shawtylo: just type 'irssi' in a shell
<shawtylo> hmm
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<soepSPEKLAP> i wish i could change to a program via the process-list
<zod21> so anyone know why when i restart ubuntu my panels crash and i have to restart them through terminal
<shawtylo> jrib, I guess I really am a noob. Thanks
<jrib> shawtylo: http://irssi.org/documentation  Check out weechat too which is similar
<zod21> it drives me crazy
<lenswipe> i run script/server to get the ruby on rails server to run, but it doesnt work, anyone know why?
<shawtylo> Okay, cool thanks
<shawtylo> LENSWIPE STFU
<shawtylo> Clearly no one knows the answer or they would of responded
<lenswipe> shawtylo: STFU
<shawtylo> I clearly do not spam the channel
<lenswipe> !spam shawtylo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam shawtylo
<mgroman> hi
<jrib> lenswipe, shawtylo: let's try to stay civil
<mgroman> ive just had the most odd thing happen
<linuxkrn> does anyone know how to fix the default group on usb scanners so that people in the scanner group can access it?  the permissions on /dev/bus/usb/* are not set to root:scanner (root:root)
<nicolas__> join #infra
<lenswipe> jrib: Im just trying to get attention in an otherwise igroing ooom
<maddmike> hello all
<shawtylo> Okay thank jrib, works great
<maddmike> im back
<zod21> #join infra
<shawtylo> Hey Maddmike
<jrib> !support > lenswipe (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<maddmike> and i got ndiswrapper working
<afallenhope> how can I submit a package to a repository?
<shawtylo> afallenhope, I think Google would help with that
<maddmike> hi
<jrib> lenswipe: you're not being ignored.  People will only answer if they can help.  Try again later or try the other support options
<Kernel> hello all. im trying to use macchanger to change my mac address which i am able to do...but when i change the mac addy...i connect connect to my wireless router. the wireless is using wpa and i have a static ip. any ideas why a different mac would inhibit me from connecting?
<shawtylo> Easier than everyone typing it
<lenswipe> im sure the official support channle is #ubuntu
<lenswipe> im just not getting much support
<unop> linuxkrn, you'd need to use a udev rule to set the permissions and ownership - http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership
<MasterPa> can anyone help me a little bit with a a kernel problem using Xen?
<afallenhope> shawtylo, wow your the best help EVER! You should so quit your day job and be support agent for the rest of your life!
<afallenhope> now.. anyone else that's not going to point me to goole?
<jrib> !packaging > afallenhope (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> afallenhope, please see my private message
<afallenhope> lenswipe, welcome to the ubuntu chan.. you don't get much support
<afallenhope> ty jrib
<soepSPEKLAP> ehm Shawtylo, if you end a process thrue process-manager will vmware player do a suspend?
<linuxkrn> unop: part of the sane package includes the rules for all scanners, but the ubuntu package does not appear to have more then a select few hp/epson.
<lenswipe> afallenhope: dont i know it, when u finaly do get someone to speak to u they usualy say google is ur freind or RTFM
<lenswipe> IMA GO DO SOMETHING USEFUL WITH MY TIME SUCH AS CHEW BRICKS
<afallenhope> lenswipe, agreed.
<PeteTWC> teq: I tried that, but I get: Package tac-plus is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sisto> when I move files around the disk my mouse moves quite slow and the sound stutters... is there a way to fix that??
<linuxkrn> unop: for example, gentoo's libsane udev rules is 1000+ lines, ubuntu's version is only 160.  Am I just missing a package?  I have sane, and libsane-extras installed
<teq> Hi! can somebody tell me the command to get the lastest version of firefox and get rid of the old ones?
<soldierboy> anyone here mind parting with a demonoid invite?
<mgroman> teq: no and leave!
<teq> PeteTWC: try only tac* instead of tac-plus*
<jrib> teq: no command.  If you have the -updates repository enabled in Software Sources and are up-to-date, you have it
<MasterPa> is there anyone who can help me with my kernel bugs???
<sidewalk> im using azureus under Ubuntu and i have really messed up chars, looks like hebrew or something
<jrib> soldierboy: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<unop> linuxkrn, not really sure .. but it's not really fair comparing gentoo's setup to ubuntu's
<linuxkrn> unop, you miss-understand, It's part of sane package (gentoo didn't create/modify it) but ubuntu's version is missing a ton of scanners
<Alistair> Looks like nobody can help thanks anyway.
<taromsn> I
<draknn> i keep getting this error in firefox when trying to upload to Photobucket:  invalid function name:SelectFiles;  I use the SUN JRE, if that matters
<carl_> I'm trying to connect my Broadcom wireless to my local network using the 32bit version of 8.04. I can see the interface with ifconfig and when I run "iwlist scan" it sees my the network I'm trying to connect to, but when I enter the network setup, it says the card is disconnected and when i go to configure it, it says that the interface does not exist. I searched around on google but couldn't find anything that would work
<carl_> with this. Any ideas?
<taromsn> I'm using xrandr to output from my S-video port, everything seems to be working fine, except that videfo files from VLC or Totem won't play on my TV screen.  I used the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5284160&postcount=6
<digitalvaldosta> can anyone tell me what I need to do to tell the hdd which superblock to use?
<digitalvaldosta> !superblock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superblock
<unop> digitalvaldosta, what are you trying to accomplish?
<sisto> when I move files around the disk my mouse moves quite slow and the sound stutters (computer becomes unresponsive)... is there a way to fix that?
<digitalvaldosta> i have bad superblocks and need to recover pictures. I had started trying testdisk but got impatient. it seemed to have gotten stuck on 39%
<ubu> if you change GRUB's default entry to boot by setting an index like 3, will that screw up when you install new kernels?
<digitalvaldosta> i had a good one show up but can't remember the whole number it started with 94 or 96
<digitalvaldosta> unop: any ideas
<Kernel> hello all. im trying to use macchanger to change my mac address which i am able to do...but when i change the mac addy...i connect connect to my wireless router. the wireless is using wpa and i have a static ip. any ideas why a different mac would inhibit me from connecting?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, did you try using fsck on the volume prior to testdisk?
<digitalvaldosta> yes
<digitalvaldosta> no good
<Qball> hmmm howdy
<digitalvaldosta> unop: it only tells me the version of fsck
<unop> digitalvaldosta, how were you using fsck there?
<digitalvaldosta> sudo fsck and sudo fsck -l
<solexious> [q] How do i know if im running ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<Rubenet> hai
<Kernel> solexious: uname -a
<solexious> kernel ty
<Kernel> it should say i *think*
<unop> digitalvaldosta,  you're not using the right fsck syntax there .. if the volume is an ext3 filesystem, see the  fsck.ext3 manpage
<Rubenet> 1353 persons O_O
<deepVeinInsomnia> wow rythmbox amarok no more, i'm impressed it so network ready
<digitalvaldosta> what if it is ext2
<solexious> kernel:  2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux doesnt say either way
<unop> digitalvaldosta, man fsck.ext2  then
<sale> can anyone recommend me a text editor with side-by-side comparison of two text documents?
<Kernel> solexious: if im not crazy. your running the 32 bit version
<ctp>  hi folks. would you recommend intrepid for daily use meantime?
<Kernel> solexious: iirc it would say its a 64bit kernel somewhere in that command...ive never used 64 bit..so i cant say for sure...
<geirha> sale: Try meld.
<sale> geirha: thx, will do. Any other suggestions?
<solexious> kernel, i thought i was runnng 32 bit so will tkae your word for it
<|MUSE|> where is the mozilla install directory on hardy?
<sisto> when I move files around the disk my mouse moves quite slow and the sound stutters (computer becomes unresponsive)... is there a way to fix that?
<unop> sale, vim/gvim can do that .. but check the diff utility too.   diff -y file1 file2 | less
<bdk> Hey guys!
<guntbert> solexius: 64bit: 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux, so you are on 32
<sale> unop: thx for this info, I'll check it out
<|MUSE|>  !mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla
<spiga> someone have account in manicomioshared ?
<unop> Kernel, not really sure what the problem is from your question there? does changing the mac address prohibit you from connecting, or do you lose connection once you change the mac address?
<geirha> solexious: type "file /bin/bash"
<Kernel> unop: yea. i lose connection and it wont reconnect. ive checked my router and i see no mac filtering.
<|MUSE|>  !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<digitalvaldosta> unop: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda but nothing has it open
<Kernel> unop: using ifconfig i see that the mac addy is changed.
<unop> digitalvaldosta, /dev/sda is the physical device, not really a device which points to a volume/partition .. you probably want /dev/sdaX instead
<Rubenet> someone catalonia?
<Qball> any gmpc users here?
<unop> Kernel, hmm, can you ping the interface itself after the mac address change?
<digitalvaldosta> same error
<Kernel> unop: nope. no traffic. cant ping the gateway or anything.
<unop> Kernel, forget any other hosts on the network for the timebeing, can you ping the interface itself?
<pieman> LOL
<Kernel> unop: ....in theory i should just be able to ifdown ath0;change mac;ifup ath0 and it would work?....
<unop> digitalvaldosta, is the volume mounted?
<digitalvaldosta> no it will not mount it. trouble with alot on it
<Kernel> unop: are u saying to ping the machines own ip adress?
<Rubenet> this chanel is only in english?
<unop> Kernel, in theory yes .. but it also depends on the driver module, it has to support a soft change
<digitalvaldosta> i wish that it would mount
<unop> Kernel, yes, though your maching might have many interfaces and therefore many ip addresses, we are bothered with the wireless device in particular
<Chewy> can someone help me with proftpd?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, does this return anything?  lsof | grep -i "/dev/sda"
<Kernel> unop: let me see if i can ping the ip once i change the mac. i am going to close irc for a sec so i dont create a ghost of my nic. i *will* be right back
<Chewy> i need to make it so this 1 account cannot leave its home directory.
<Kernel> *nick
<sisto> when I move files around the disk my mouse moves quite slow and the sound stutters (computer becomes unresponsive)... is there a way to fix that?
<digitalvaldosta> unop lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<digitalvaldosta> Output information may be incomplete.
<Tonoy> guys can you help me with something
<Tonoy> i got windows xp
<unop> sisto, how much RAM does the machine have?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, try booting the machine into recovery mode and carrying out the fsck there
<Gnea> !ask | Tonoy
<ubottu> Tonoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tonoy> and i want to install ubutu with that
<digitalvaldosta> Tonoy: you need wubi
<|MUSE|> I just installed flash 10 and there is no sound coming from youtube, help...
<sisto> unop, 512 MB
<Gnea> !wubi | Tonoy
<ubottu> Tonoy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<unop> sisto, and how much swap space allocated?
<digitalvaldosta> unop: it will not boot. that is one of the problems
<unop> digitalvaldosta, do you have a live CD around?
<Tonoy> its not like windows
<sisto> unop, 2 GB
<Tonoy> operating system
<Gnea> Tonoy: we know :)
<Tonoy> it's like a program?
<digitalvaldosta> thats what i am working from
<unop> sisto, ok,  paste the output of  free -m  to a !pastebin
<digitalvaldosta> Tonoy: wubi-installer.org
<|MUSE|>  !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubu> anyone poke at GRUB?  if you change the default boot to eg "3", will that screw up when you install new kernels?
<unop> ubu, no
<Gnea> Tonoy: check it out, see if you like it. if you want to actually install it, get an .iso from ubuntu.com
<mrpiracy> !kiba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba
<mrpiracy> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock
<geirha> Tonoy: No, it's an operating system allright, but it can be installed as a program in windows. You'll still need to reboot in order to use it though.
<gvk> 1337 people in room :D
<sisto> unop, ok just a sec...
<ubu> unop: does APT increment the number?
<digitalvaldosta> mrpiracy: avant dock
<Kernel> unop: heres the all what i did: http://pastebin.com/m31ae74c4
<digitalvaldosta> !avant | mrpiracy
<ubottu> mrpiracy: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Kernel> unop: i can ping the ip of this machine. but no others
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta, i am having probs with kiba-dock, not awn
<digitalvaldosta> mrpiracy: oic
<unop> ubu, i assume you are wanting to know if installing a new kernel will upset the default kernel to boot you set in grub?
<kushalsejwal> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sisto> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36969/
<kushalsejwal> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalvaldosta> unop: I am in the LIVE CD
<needle> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta, it's not saving settings, do you know how to solve it?
<kushalsejwal> kushalsejwal
<WolVeR> hi
<digitalvaldosta> mrpiracy: no. never used it. sorry
<teq> how can i watch quicktime movies/trailers nativly on firefox? plz help! THANKS!!
<mrpiracy> digitalvaldosta, ok, thx
<needle> tonohono: root
<WolVeR> can someone tell me how to sharing internet  wlan0 ---->eht0
<unop> Kernel, hmm, how about the output of these?   iwlist ath0 scan; iwconfig ath0; arp -a
<WolVeR> can someone tell me how to sharing internet  wlan0 ---->eht0
<digitalvaldosta> unop, what should i do to get it to mount
<WolVeR> firestarter doesnt works 4 me
<ubu> unop: I have to make windows the grub default
<mrpiracy> how can I stream mp3 files to shoutcast servers from hardy?
<Chewy> can someone help me with proftpd?
<Chewy> i need to make it so this 1 account cannot leave its home directory.
<Kernel> unop: run them with spoofed mac? or without?
<Kernel> im gussing with...
<unop> Kernel, with
<sisto> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36969/
<Kernel> ok brb unop
<WolVeR> can someone tell me how to sharing internet  wlan0 ---->eht0
<WolVeR> can someone tell me how to share internet  wlan0 ---->eht0
<unop> ubu, installing new kernel shouldn't change  the default boot option
<PeteTWC> teq: when I do a 'sudo apt-get install tac*' I get a huge list of packages to install.
<Gnea> !repeat | WolVeR
<ubottu> WolVeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<regeya> shucks, WolVeR, I run a wireless router in bridge mode to do that...someone else may be able to help you if that's not an option for you
<I_Am> anyone know how to put videos on a 6g ipod classic
<unop> sisto, sounds like the issue might be down to hard disk trashing due to use of swap (you are almost out of RAM) -- try closing some programs down, disabling certain unneeded services, etc to see if that helps - just to test it out
<gvk> Just run update-grub after installing a new kernel.
<Gnea> !ipod | I_Am
<ubottu> I_Am: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sisto> unop: ok!! thanks
<WolVeR> i have a linksys wrt54g, i tried to use wds
<regeya> Say, any Sansa Fuze owners here?  Anyone figured out how to do non-standard MP4 SP1 videos that'll play on the little bugger withotu running sansa media converter in windows?
<WolVeR> but the other router isnt a linksys one
<chao1> unop, ... What should I do to get to let go of the drive to do that command
<regeya> mencoder will do simple profiles but won't do 224x176 if you're using the profiles
<WolVeR> do you guys if wds only works on linksys routers?
<Gnea> WolVeR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<unop> chao1, soeey, i don't follow
<Gnea> !wireless | WolVeR
<ubottu> WolVeR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WolVeR> k thx
<unop> chao1, /soeey/sorry/
<digitalvaldosta> unop,  lsof | grep -i "/dev/sda"
<ubu> what's that command to save /boot/grub/menu.1st changes to the MBR?
<unop> digitalvaldosta,  ctrl + c
<digitalvaldosta> its at a prompt already
<Gnea> ubu: no need.
<unop> ubu, you don't save those changes to the MBR .. if grub is already installed to the MBR, it reads from this file
<Gnea> ubu: the file is read in real-time, it's not lilo
<Kernel> unop: heres the output of those 3 commands http://pastebin.com/m1b855888
<digitalvaldosta> WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<digitalvaldosta>       Output information may be incomplete.
<orgthingy> hi
<mrpiracy> i use a program that needs the shortcut CTRL+ALT+D, but when i hit these keys, ubuntu will minimize current window. how can I disable this specific shortcut?
<ubu> oh ok, thanks
<orgthingy> how can I change my password?
<ubu> let's see if it worked
<Gnea> orgthingy: passwd
<Kernel> orgthingy: passwd user
<mrpiracy> orgthingy, passwd username
<wally> hello
<orgthingy> passwd [new password]
<digitalvaldosta> unop, did you see what i said last
<Gnea> passwd by itself is fine
<deadlock_> I ave a home server setup. I'd like to send the harddrive information (%full, etc other things) to my main PC, maybe to use with conky. or some web banner item. Can this happen? or is it impposible
<freakazoid> does anyone know how i would go about coding a script that would disconnect my internet if my ping went over 1k, and reconnect, and keep doing this ?\
<Gnea> after all, s/he didn't specifically ask to change another user's password, just 'my password' :)
<unop> digitalvaldosta, yes, though i'm wondering why you get that message .. ctrl +c to return to the command prompt.  does sudo fdisk -l  list your partition?
<Gnea> freakazoid: what sort of connection do you have?
<freakazoid> pppoe gnea
<Gnea> freakazoid: so dsl?
<unop> Kernel, hmm, does  sudo dhclient ath0  have an effect now?
<mrpiracy> how can I stream mp3 files to shoutcast servers from hardy?
<freakazoid> i use pon dsl-provider to connect
<freakazoid> ya
<skaczacy> hmm only english in this channel ?
<zechs> anyone else having trouble upgrading to 8.04 on a thinkpad x61
<Gnea> freakazoid: sounds like your phone co has some bad lines, have you called them?
<Gnea> skaczacy: yes.
<digitalvaldosta> unop, no but it does list others on that hdd
<Gnea> !pl | skaczacy
<ubottu> skaczacy: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<freakazoid> nah Gnea, im hacking my provider to allow free uncapped dsl
<freakazoid> only way to do it is just keep reconnecting, and i would like a script to do it :P
<freakazoid> rather then do it manually
<Kernel> unop: i also just had a realization...when i change the mac adress. i noticed it says: Encryption key:off under iwconfig.....could it be when i change the mac...it doesnt want to use the encryption key?
<skaczacy> thx
<Gnea> freakazoid: are you being sarcastic?
<freakazoid> nope lol
<Evolution2> hey can anyone help me wih this weird black screen thing. hardy is acting weird only a quater of the screen is visible. please help me
<Gnea> freakazoid: then, sorry, can't help you.
<digitalvaldosta> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36971/
<cheater-conrad> how do you search with apt
<Gnea> !illegal | freakazoid
<ubottu> freakazoid: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Kernel> unop: but in /etc/network/interfaces where i set up this interface...i dont see anything related to my mac address
<BigBuddha> what is the command to fix flash?
<Gnea> !flash | BigBuddha
<ubottu> BigBuddha: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Johnny_5> cheater-conrad: apt-cache search
<mrpiracy> how can i remove java plugin in firefox?
<unop> Kernel, well, the key depends on the MAC address, if you change it, you upset authentication and encryption . try using iwconfig to set the right key again
<r3m0t> hello! I have a .GHO image file . how do I read it?
<BigBuddha> Gnea: How do i FIX flash, not install it
<digitalvaldosta> unop: is sent you a link above. didn't know if you saw it ^^
<Gnea> mrpiracy: http://filext.com/file-extension/gho
<Gnea> oops
<JoelR> hello.. i have a problem with logrotate, it doesn't rotate my logs. i have a file called "foo" like this: /var/log/foo { rotate 28 daily compress create }, and when i do: logrotate -d /path/to/foo it says me always that log does not need rotating :s.. anyone have ideas?
<mrpiracy> BigBuddha, did u try synaptcis?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, yea, there appears to be 3 partitions here, a linux one, a fat32 one and a swap partition, is the linux one not the one you want to work on?
<BigBuddha> mrpiracy: to FIX flash, i know there is a command, i just cant remember it
<freakazoid> anyone got a compiled version of levelhead for ubuntu ?
<Gnea> BigBuddha: oh, sorry, you didn't mention how it was broken.. how is it broken?
<Kernel> ok unop brb again
<digitalvaldosta> not unless it says it 10 GB
<mrpiracy> Gnea, what was that?
<digitalvaldosta> I think that the partition was /dev/sda6
<Gnea> mrpiracy: r3m0t left
<BigBuddha> Gnea: i'm unsure how its broken, but it is now for some reason, i logged in, and nothing flash related works
<digitalvaldosta> unop, sudo mount /dev/sda2 mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gnea> BigBuddha: yes, well 'nothing flash related works' can be defined in many ways. is it even trying to show anything or is it actually providing some sort of error?
<mrpiracy> Gnea, ????
<danielm_mc> hello - anyone have any luck getting an iphone to work in a windows VM (vmware server) on ubuntu 8.04.1
<fdvbr> wiiiii
<BigBuddha>  i keep getting this error in firefox when trying to upload to Photobucket:  invalid function name:SelectFiles;
<I_Am> lol
<Gnea> mrpiracy: don't ask me, it's up to you to pay attention
<unop> digitalvaldosta, sudo mkdir /media/sda2;  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<I_Am> i downloaded mcipod
<BigBuddha> Gnea:  i keep getting this error in firefox when trying to upload to Photobucket:  invalid function name:SelectFiles;  I use the SUN JRE, if that matters
<I_Am> and it has the readme for azureus
<digitalvaldosta> i created a dir called test and tried that same list of commands
<mrpiracy> Gnea, i AM paying attention
<Gnea> BigBuddha: SUN makes JAVA, Adobe makes Flash.
<unop> digitalvaldosta, try that command
<digitalvaldosta> ok
<BigBuddha> Gnea: i know, i thought that might help tho, it may be java or flash that is having issues
<digitalvaldosta> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36973/
<Gnea> BigBuddha: then you need to figure out which one is really the issue - try running firefox from the terminal so you can see any errors that it might be producing
<BigBuddha> Gnea: how do i do that?
<mrpiracy> how can I stream mp3 files to shoutcast servers from hardy?
<Flacker> Still having trouble with the wireless driver
<mrpiracy> i use a program that needs the shortcut CTRL+ALT+D, but when i hit these keys, ubuntu will minimize current window. how can I disable this specific shortcut?
<digitalvaldosta> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<unop> digitalvaldosta, what does this give you?  sudo file -s /dev/sda2
<Gnea> BigBuddha: 1) quit FF. 2) start a terminal. 3) type firefox and press enter in the terminal.
<BigBuddha> kk
<ed0n0n> I try to scp a file to a host in my lan, but a get  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! How can I fix this?
<Qball> if you sure the hostis still valid
<Qball> remove the line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<rathel> I'm running the x64-bit version of Ubuntu, Flash works in Firefox for awhile and then stops working for some reason, than I have to  restart Firefox to get it working again. Anyway I can keep it working without restarting Firefox over and over? lol
<digitalvaldosta> unop, here is the output: /dev/sda2: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (errors) (large files). However, I think that is the partition that I installed to after /dev/sda6 went bad. how do I tell if the partition is 10 GB
<Gnea> ed0n0n: try to ssh to it and see what line it tells you about for ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<compengi> how could i copy a set of files in a directory using "cp"
<digitalvaldosta> unop, the partition I need to get is 10 GB
<Gnea> compengi: man cp  <-- this will explain it.
<BigBuddha> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<compengi> Gnea, can't find how to copy only files. -R for directory. but can't find only files
<ed0n0n> Gnea: I get the same error
<eegore> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<unop> digitalvaldosta, this appears to be the 10GB partition ..  try this.  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<Gnea> compengi: cp copies files by default
<BigBuddha> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36976/
<Gnea> cp <file> <target?
<Gnea> bam, it's that easy.
<Gnea> cp <file> <target>
<digitalvaldosta> unop, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<digitalvaldosta>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<digitalvaldosta>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<digitalvaldosta>        dmesg | tail  or so
<eegore> I put Kubuntu on a tiny computer
<unop> digitalvaldosta,  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<unop> digitalvaldosta, trying ext2 here
<compengi> Gnea, all in a specific directory?
<eegore> using a 2.5 watt 1.6 ghx proc
<scabflakes> hey hey
<fiberchunks> question for all you folks using a tablet (intuos2) -- how do you map the throttle (like a scrollwheel) to do scrolling?
<eegore> GHz*
<unop> compengi, if you want to copy only files in a directory.   cp /source/* /dest/
<fiberchunks> using 8.04 btw
<digitalvaldosta> unop, same thing
<BOSANAC> imal ko iz bosne
<unop> digitalvaldosta, try this.  sudo aptitude install pmount; pmount /dev/sda2
<compengi> unop, :~$ sudo cp /Blog/nucleus3/* /var/www/ doesn't work
<unop> compengi, doesn't work means what exactly?
<compengi> unop, can't copy
<Gnea> BigBuddha: let me guess: you're running 64-bit ubuntu?
<BigBuddha> Gnea: yes i am
<ed0n0n> Gnea: How can I add a new RSA key? How can I get the RSA key of the new pc on the LAN?
<unop> compengi, does it fail with any errors?
<BigBuddha> Gnea: it also returned a widget error
<unop> compengi, are there any files at all under /Blog/nucleus3/* ?  have you tried using  cp -v ?
<compengi> unop, it says „/home/compengi/Blog/nucleus3/*“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<BigBuddha> man firefox
<BigBuddha> oops
<Gnea> ed0n0n: just make it easier: mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts.old
<unop> compengi, that explains it, you are trying to copy files that don't exist .. are you sure you are using the right path here?
<ed0n0n> Gnea: good :D
<compengi> unop, O.o
<Gnea> BigBuddha: okay, sounds like you need a decent 32-bit compatibility layer
<danielm_mc> anyone ever have any luck getting an iphone to work with itunes inside a windows virtual machine?
<Gnea> !amd64 | BigBuddha
<ubottu> BigBuddha: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<BigBuddha> Gnea: ok, sounds simple enough
<BOSANAC> da znam o cemu pricate castio bi vas picem
<Gnea> !english | BOSANAC
<ubottu> BOSANAC: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gfather> guys when ever i play a video  i get this refresh thing , how can i fix that  ?
<digitalvaldosta> unop, had to enable universe. waiting on the refresh
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i mount a burned cd manually?
<Mr_Bad_News> its not showing up in nautilus
<danielm_mc> iphone + itunes = windows virtual machine?
<gfather> and mostly on web videos
<berk> hey guys. i have a problem with mounting in cedega. it says to me "mount: no medium found" and nothing happens
<ed0n0n> Gnea: now it works fine. Dont know how to add keys but....
<unop> compengi, perhaps this then?  find /home/compengi/Blog/nucleus3 -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec cp -vi {} /var/www/ \+
<ed0n0n> Gnea: thanks! ;)
<digitalvaldosta> unop, why is it that in pidgin the Font menu above the typing area is greyed out when you click it
<Gnea> ed0n0n: they're added automagically
<danielm_mc> iphone ; itunes ; windows virtual machine - anyone ever have any luck?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, not sure, i don't use pidgin very much
<danielm_mc> is there like an advanced ubuntu forum - or is this it?
<ed0n0n> Gnea: Is there a way to manage it by hand?
<Gnea> !ask | danielm_mc
<ubottu> danielm_mc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> danielm_mc: there are some different channels.. but this is the general one
<berk> hey guys. i have a problem with mounting in cedega. it says to me "mount: no medium found" and nothing happens
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i mount a burned cd manually?
<danielm_mc> what channel is the best one that woudl be able to help with a windows virtual machine problem syncing my iphone and itunes?
<Slart> danielm_mc: if you want to ask advanced questions about for example the kernel there's a general kernel channel somewhere
<Gnea> ed0n0n: yeah - when it gives you that error, it should also say something about the line in the file (like ~/.ssh/known_hosts:22 says line 22 of that file needs to be deleted)
<digitalvaldosta> Error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable
<Slart> danielm_mc: a channel dedicated to the vm solution you're using?
<digitalvaldosta> unop, Error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable
<compengi> unop, worked finally. thanks
<ed0n0n> Gnea: I didn get that error but gonna investigate next time. You have already solved the problem :)
<unop> digitalvaldosta, try using sudo with it
<danielm_mc> slart: or just one where people aren't asking about what a known_hosts file is ;-)
<Gnea> ed0n0n: cheers
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me real quick , this burned cd isnt showing up and i dont know how to mount it
<digitalvaldosta> unop, same
<Slart> danielm_mc: a virtualbox channel.. or a vmware channel perhaps?
<enzotib> Mr_Bad_News, try sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<danielm_mc> slart: sure
<Mr_Bad_News> its not an iso enzo
<Mr_Bad_News> its just a data cd
<Slart> danielm_mc: hehe.. well.. someone has to answer those questions too
<Gnea> ...
<Gallez> does anybody know a good program that can cut pieces from an .avi file and make separate .avi files out of them?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, what does fsck fail with? i forgot already..
<enzotib> Mr_Bad_News, have you tried?
<berk> hey guys. i have a problem with mounting in cedega. it says to me "mount: no medium found" and nothing happens
<Slart> Gallez: avidemux perhaps
<Mr_Bad_News> ok yea thanks enzotib
<Slart> !info avidemux | Gallez
<ubottu> gallez: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> but its not showing up in nautilus
<magnetron> !cedega | berk
<ubottu> berk: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jmichelsen_> I have a problem with a sata drive formatted in ntfs. The drive was sdf1 and is in fstab like that. Then for some reason I rebooted and it changed to sdb1 and want mount. Anyone have any idea here?
<digitalvaldosta> unop, ??
<Gallez> Slart, ubottu: thanks
<freeflowcauvery> question: is it safe to assume that when one runs fdisk -l and the hard drives show up as hda1-5 and hdc ....that Linux is seeing these hard drives as plain IDEs and not SCSI drives that are behind a RAID card?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<Slart> Gallez: ubottu is a bot.. but we'll give him an extra quart of oil tonight =)
<danielm_mc> ugh, this is worthless
<magnetron> berk, we cannot provide cedega support. besides, since you are paying for Cedege, you are also paying for support from the producing company.
<jmichelsen_> magnetron: can you help me with ntfs mount issues?
<jmichelsen_> I have a problem with a sata drive formatted in ntfs. The drive was sdf1 and is in fstab like that. Then for some reason I rebooted and it changed to sdb1 and wont mount. Anyone have any idea here?
<unop> jmichelsen_, have you tried mounting it manually?
<ed0n0n> I am burning a 4.7GB DVD with Brasero but it shows 4.3 GB and 7.9 GB DVD, is there a way to get a 4.7GB disk option or something?
<Slart> jmichelsen_: i just changed to sdb1? you didn't change anything?.. why not just change the fstab entry to match the new device name?
<jmichelsen_> unop: I did a mount -a to no avail, I know why but also I used the ntfs-config and it wont
<digitalvaldosta> unop, e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<jmichelsen_> Slart: I am changing the fstab now, 1sec
<magnetron> jmichelsen_, make sure "RAID" is not enabled in BIOS. 99% percent of the motherboards that have "RAID" support in reality have *fake*-raid support
<unop> jmichelsen_,   sudo mkdir -p /media/sdb1;  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<unop> digitalvaldosta, are you still running testdisk there?
<digitalvaldosta> no
<Slart> ed0n0n: are you sure the 4.3 GB and 4.7GB isn't the same size? difference being because of 1024 vs 1000 in a kb ?
<unop> digitalvaldosta, if not, all i can suggest is rebooting into the live CD session and trying fsck again
<jmichelsen_> unop: Slart  magnetron: changingi fstab worked, but any idea why that changed on its own?
<ed0n0n> Slart: could also be because of that, but don't know for sure. Does 4.7 usually be 4.3?
<digitalvaldosta> unop, is there away to make the cd reboot but force fsck on boot? or does it just clear it out on boot
<magnetron> jmichelsen_, i'd hate to repeat what i just said
<ed0n0n> Slart: I want to rec 4.6 Gb
<unop> jmichelsen_, the device orders and numbering are not set in stone
<jmichelsen_> unop: is there a way to set them in stone so it doesnt happen again? or does that cause problems?
<unop> jmichelsen_, it's better to use the UUID or LABEL as an identifier in /etc/fstab for this reason
<unop> jmichelsen_, use a UUID
<jmichelsen_> unop: ah understood
<berk> господа, могу ли я допустим из раздела ext3 в котором 200 гб и на который сейчас установлен /home/ вырезать гигабайт 20 на установку винды, не потеряв при этом файлы?
<unop> !ru | berk
<ubottu> berk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Slart> ed0n0n: 4,7 GiB is the same as 4.3 GB (if GiB means counting 1000's and GB means counting 1024's)
<jmichelsen_> unop: how can i find th e UUID and the format in fstab would be /dev/UUID?
<berk> sorry missed the channel
<BOSANAC> ima ko iz bosne
<Slart> ed0n0n: it's the same silly thing the hard drive manufacturers do
<unop> Slart, otherway around .. GiBs are measured in counts of 1024
<n3hima> IdleOne, we are backing up our 500GB of raid array across ethernet. there are 5 hours remaining
<Slart> jmichelsen_: it usually doesn't change on it's own.. usually it's because you moved around some SATA connections or replaced hard drives or something
<ed0n0n> Slart: Know I see :) Thanx for the explanation. I`ll have to delete some files, luckily not important
<Gnea> BOSANAC: you're a what?
<jmichelsen_> Slart: all i did was reboot the pc
<Slart> unop: ah.. thanks.. never did learn which was which =)
<jmichelsen_> Slart: no change internally at all
<DefunctProcess> the extra awn plugins aren't in the repos are they?
<BOSANAC> Bosnian
<BOSANAC> :D
<Ardjun> hello
<bronger> Using the Server Edition, what's the best way to assure that the security updates are installed daily?  A manual cron job?  And how do I know when a server restart is necessary?
<chao1> unop, i am back
<Slart> jmichelsen_: then it shouldn't change.. but we'll blame it on the computer troll as usual =)
<chao1> unop, same problem
<jmichelsen_> Slart: lol yea no idea why it did that, guess i will just not reboot anymore
<jmichelsen_> Slart: how can i find the uuid?
<unop> bronger, servers aren't meant to be updated automatically -- you risk downtime if an update breaks something
<Slart> jmichelsen_: sudo blkid is one way
<Slart> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<Slart> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<unop> sudo shouldn't be necessary
<jmichelsen_> Slart: didnt do anything lol
<bronger> unop, okay but how do I know that a certain update needs a restart?
<fallore> i'm updating from gutsy to 8.04 and it's stuck at "Generating Locales... en_AU.UTF-8. any idea what i should do?
<Slart> jmichelsen_: nothing? running "sudo blkid" in a terminal didn't give you any output at all?
<jmichelsen_> Slart: no output
<unop> bronger, a reboot is usually never necessary .. only kernel upgrades require a reboot .. and debconf prompts you if certain services need restarting
<unop> jmichelsen_, sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<jmichelsen_> Slart: sudo vol_id -u device gave me a # tho
<favro> fallore: give it a couple of min - the aus servers are slow
<PauloRicardo> People, there is a way to get the MD5 checksum of a directory? Not the MD5 of all files, only one MD5 of all files.
<chao1> unop, any clues. do you think that fsck could have /dev/sda2
<fallore> favro: alright. i've given it ~10 at least, and the bar hasn't moved or anything at all
<unop> chao1, you rebooted i assume?
<unop> digitalvaldota, ^^
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: cat * |md5sum
<jmichelsen_> unop: that did it
<digitalvaldosta> no just CTRL ALT backspace
<Slart> jmichelsen_: blkid might just give you already mounted filesystems.. not sure though
<Slart> jmichelsen_: but I guess any way to find out the uuid is fine
<unop> PauloRicardo, cat /dir/* | md5sum -
<jmichelsen_> unop: Slart: would the syntax be the same in fstab? replace the /dev/sdb1 with the uuid
<Slart> jmichelsen_: yes
<jmichelsen_> Slart: yea either works, thanks
<speedRS> Has anyone into the problem when when removing a parentlock file for firefox causes various things in firefox to stop working?
<unop> jmichelsen_, yes, though.  UUID=$UUID ...
<digitalvaldosta> unop, i will do it now
<speedRS> *run into
<Slart> jmichelsen_: or rather.. UUID=XXXXXXX
<dabbill> My USB's keep turning off after about 30 hours of uptime, and i either have to reboot or unplug and replug in my mouse to get them to work again.
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<jmichelsen_> Slart: ah great
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here expert in kernel?
<favro> fallore: it should have timed out by now then and moved on...
<speedRS> Things like search bar (eg. google, wikipedia, etc), bookmark bar, automatic loading of home page.
<PauloRicardo> joejoecircusboy, unop: Hmm, thanks. One ask: it's recursive? If not, there is a way to recurse on all subdirectories?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<Slart> !ask | mysticdarkhack
<the_darkside_986> I need help installing Flash 10 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit. I can't figure out how to use nspluginwrapper and some instructions don't work at all.
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fallore> favro: thinking it might need confirmation i pressed enter (in the terminal) after a good number of minutes. could that have stopped it or something?
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: find . -type f -print0|xargs -0 cat |md5sum
<personne> join #ubuntu-fr
<unop> PauloRicardo,  find /dir -type f -exec cat {} \; | md5sum -
<favro> folloafaik no
<favro> oops
<Slart> mysticdarkhack: I think there's a kernel channel.. but do your homework first..
<favro> fallore: afaik no
<fallore> favro: should i just let it continue?
<speedRS> anyone have any ideas?
<mysticdarkhack> lol, sorry, I'll keep that in mind
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: See, there's always more than one way to skin a cat :P
<favro> fallore: after ten min I would start again
<PauloRicardo> joejoecurcysboy, unop: How, hehehe, thanks for the help guys. =)
<jmichelsen_> Slart: unop: great you guys, that mounted and all, thanks for all your help
<PauloRicardo> *wow
<unop> jmichelsen_, yw
<fallore> favro: is there any way i can avoid redownloading all the files it downloaded?
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway, my quest is this, it seem when I compile kernel 2.6.25, the sound login sound isn't working
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: np
<Slart> jmichelsen_: you're welcome
<mysticdarkhack> although media sound work fine
<PauloRicardo> joejoecircusboy: :)
<mysticdarkhack> it a bit weird
<LamerC> Hello
<fallore> favro: i don't see an exit button. is there a terminal command i should use?
<favro> fallore: I use the button on the front of the comp - and install with the cabnle out
<favro> *cable
<fallore> favro: oh do you mean power off and on?
<LamerC> After working under GNOME for a period, possibly after logging out and then back in and working some more, I've got a problem where I can't lock the screen, is there a way to get this working again?
<favro> fallore: if you choose aus as your timezone it defaults to the aus servers which are poor to say the least
<favro> fallore: yep
<fallore> favro: my timezone is PST SF/LA or something
<the_darkside_986> Could someone post a guide to install Flash (10) in Ubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit? I know it's possible but I can't get the plugin detected.
<skystar> Hello. Help me please, I installed Photoshop CS. But it categorically does not want to work tool text input, but If the copy, then see. Not yet scaling tool work. Ubuntu 8.04, Wine 1.0
<favro> fallore: ok then - " "Generating Locales... en_AU.UTF-8. any idea what i should do?" made me think you're in aus
<dabbill> My USB's keep turning off after about 30 hours of uptime, and i either have to reboot or unplug and replug in my mouse to get them to work again.
<fallore> favro: nope. it's just the first thing that came on...
<RainCT> the_darkside_986: why do you want version 10?
<favro> fallore: if it is hanging you can wait or start again - your choice
<the_darkside_986> i got it working before on ubuntu 64
<sajid> hey all, despite having my multiverse lines uncommented in sources.list, I can't seem to see ALL the packages from there. I can see some of them, but I can't see either sun-java6-plugin or sun-java5-plugin. anyone have any idea why I can't see them? The online Ubuntu package index says its in multiverse repos
<linxeh> dabbill: what USB devices ?
<dabbill> linxeh just have a mouse hooked up
<linxeh> dabbill: odd :o
<Ahadiel> sajid, Did you run: sudo apt-get update?
<fallore> favro: i just don't like powering off while my computer might be doing something :X but i think it's the only option. could i maybe just reboot X or whatever it is that ctrl + alt + backspace does?
<joshthec0d3r> are the ubuntu archives down?
<xzcvczx> it the upgrade program freezes while generating locales is it safe to just cancel it and restart it?
<xzcvczx> s/it/if/
<linxeh> joshthec0d3r: not as far as I know
<fallore> also, favro, no commands are working in the terminal
<sajid> Ahadiel: yes, I did, and those repos do indeed update.
<joshthec0d3r> hmm, for some reason I can't access them with apt-get
<Ahadiel> sajid, No idea then.
<sajid> Ahadiel: can you see if you can find sun-java6-plugin in your apt ?
<fallore> favro: i opened a separate terminal and did "lbs_release -a" and it told me that i'm on hardy heron
<linxeh> joshthec0d3r: which mirror are you using ?
<linxeh> sajid: re you on amd64 ?
<fallore> favro: i'm gonna go ahead and reboot. brb.
<joshthec0d3r> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<favro> fallore: fallore lots of luck
<sajid> linxeh: yes (intel64 technically, I'm on merom)
<mysticdarkhack> failure is the word of the day
<linxeh> sajid: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<linxeh> 2009
<linxeh> :)
<mortuis99> is there a way to run SAM and something like skype at the same time?
<candive> ! ubuntu archives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu archives
<candive> ! archives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives
<momo_> hello
<linxeh> hello
<Gibson44> Hi.
<mysticdarkhack> well, gotta get dinner
<mysticdarkhack> later all
<sajid> linxeh: thanks a lot for clearing that up. that's a bit of a huge problem because my work involves developing a java applet.
<dabbill> My USB's keep turning off after about 30 hours of uptime, and i either have to reboot or unplug and replug in my mouse to get them to work again.
<linxeh> sajid: you can install the 32bit plugin and use it from firefox somehow, theres a guide somewhere
<sajid> linxeh: I was just going to ask that. thanks, I'll look for that.
<linxeh> sajid: you could try iced-tea
<linxeh> sajid: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<the_darkside_986> How does one install Flash in Ubuntu 64?
<Ardjun> would it be possible to dualboot ubuntu and opensuse while having the same /home partition?
<the_darkside_986> I've done it at work but not at home on my new System76 Ratel value.
<sajid> linxeh: do you think that's better than using the gcj plugin?
<linxeh> sajid: though that might be in a thirdparty repo
<linxeh> sajid: hell yeh :)
<linxeh> forget GCJ exists
<mortuis99> is there a way to run SAM and something like skype at the same time?
<joejoecircusboy> the_darkside_986: should be ok
<xzcvczx> Ardjun: that could cause issues if you have 2 different versions of (an) app
<the_darkside_986> I need a guide for it.
<the_darkside_986> This one isn't working.
<sajid> linxeh: so is icedtea some sort of wrapper for legit sun-java? its sort of important that I get the plugin closest to the official one because I need to test my plugin
<patw> my frostwire and ultamtix wont run
<patw> it wants to start but wont
<linxeh> sajid: icedtea is the GPL source for Java7 essentially
<the_darkside_986> I'm trying to use nspluginwrapper but get this error: "nspluginwrapper: libflash.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin"
<linxeh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea
<the_darkside_986> any ideas?
<Ardjun> thanks xzcvczx
<sajid> linxeh: ah I see. now the problem I have is the only packages I can find are for gutsy, but I have hardy. will there be a real problem if I use the gutsy repo?
<linxeh> not sure, try it - you can always remove the packages
<linxeh> sajid: the other thing is to do the 32bit install
<linxeh> sajid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<mkquist__> is there a way to automatically rebuild the fstab?
<linxeh> sajid: I feel sad for you having to develop applets
<xzcvczx> Ardjun: though with saying that if you can change all their preferences folders you could either make a .suse and a .ubuntu folder and put each ones in there, or have them all named .blah-suse or something, but i am not sure whether everything has the support for that, the other option is some scripts which create symlinks based oon what os you boot into but it will require a lot of manual scripting
<xzcvczx> mkquist__: vi :P
<dabbill> My usb just turned off while i was useing my mouse, any thing i can do to check whats going on?
<xzcvczx> dabbill: dmesg mention anything?
<mkquist__> xzcvczx: vi?
<ekow> has anyone been able to get the zune to work with ubuntu, in amarok or any media player?
<Slart> dabbill: from a terminal, tail /var/log/syslog
<xzcvczx> mkquist__: nm, what do you need to add to it/change in it?
<dabbill> xzcvczx, use 1-2 device not accepting address 6, error -62 for dmesg
<mEck0> hi! how can you use autocomplete in the shell which is opened at the bottom of mc (midnight commander)? because if you press TAB, the cursor/marker will jump between the panels
<xzcvczx> dabbill: tryed using a different port? preferrably a different pair of usb ports?
<dabbill> Slart, use 1-2 device not accepting address 6, error -62
<dabbill> xzcvczx, i have does the same thing after a bit
<xzcvczx> dabbill: can you upload your dmesg log to one of the paste sites
<mkquist__> xzcvczx: i'm not sure it's mounting everything correctly...
<dabbill> xzcvczx, k once sec
<xzcvczx> mkquist__: reason for thinking that?
#ubuntu 2008-08-13
<dabbill> xzcvczx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36983/
<mkquist__> xzcvczx: well, now i'm thinking i'm just confused...  let me get back to you if need be...  I'm not new to linux. thanx
<kaseli> hi i installed ubuntu normally with gtk/gnome, then i apt-get'd xfce4. my sound does not work in xfce4, any ideas?
<kaseli> alsamixer finds my card fine, and it works in gnome/gtk
<ekow> ﻿has anyone been able to get the zune to work with ubuntu, in amarok or any media player?
<Meesis_Meeso> crap
<Meesis_Meeso> how do I reset my volume settings?
<Meesis_Meeso> I messed around with the volum
<Meesis_Meeso> no it wont work
<debCarlos> What's better for my usb key? ReiserFS or ext3 ?
<xzcvczx> debCarlos: you better off just using vfat
<Slart> debCarlos: only using it for linux machines?
<debCarlos> yeah
<debCarlos> only linux
<debCarlos> It's my backup usb key :)
<Slart> debCarlos: I use ntfs for all my external storage.. windows is so limited when it comes to other file systems
<HymnToLife> debCarlos: none, you shouldn't use a joirnaling FS on flash memory
<HymnToLife> if it's Linux only, go with ext2
<HymnToLife> journaling*
<debCarlos> ext2 ?
<Slart> debCarlos: I would go with ext3 then.. or ext2.. not sure you need the journal
<debCarlos> Ok
<HymnToLife> debCarlos: basically ext3 without the journaling
<debCarlos> What's journal ?
<Slart> !journal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal
<Slart> bah..
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> Don't worry, i'll go to wikipedia
<Slart> debCarlos: it's a .. well.. a feature to make the file system handle sudden power downs and other stuff better
<debCarlos> ok :)
<Slart> debCarlos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<xzcvczx> is there anything more brutal than killall -9?
<dabbill> xzcvczx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36983/
<Slart> xzcvczx:  I don't think so..
<th0r> xzcvczx, shutdown -h now
<Slart> xzcvczx: personally I think "slay -9" sounds cooler.. but I think it's the same in the end.. signal 9
<minimax_> xzcvczx: maybe a sysrq code
<xzcvczx> dabbill: yeah, it looks as though its doing resets when it shouldnt be and is therefore trying to change adress which is causing issues
<xzcvczx> th0r: lol you don't know how close i am to that
<debCarlos> xzcvczx: Take your HDD and throw it against the wall lol
<xzcvczx> th0r: althought my computer might not boot afterwards :S
<dabbill> xzcvczx, it just started like last wednessday or thursday, any idea what may have caused it
<xzcvczx> debCarlos: if done hard enough my computer definately won't boot after that
<kaseli> is there a small .mp3 somewhere, like /usr/share, i can use to test my audio?
<dabbill> xzcvczx, about that time i added gmail checker but that was the only thing i added.
<kaseli> like, wheres the logon sound at
<Slart> kaseli: I think there's an ogg in ~/examples or something
<xzcvczx> kaseli: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<debCarlos> xzcvczx: lol, you asked for something brutal
<kaseli> k
<nDuff> xzcvczx, is the process you're looking at zombied or D-stated?
<debCarlos>  Slart: Yeah, there's a ogg in examples
<qr_> I'm trying to configure dual monitors with an ATI card, however the second screen does not display anything and I have the following entry in Xorg.0.log:  'fglrx(1): Quitting secondary screen -- no monitor specified.'  does anyone know what could be causing this??
<JoelR> -*/15 * * * *   root  test -x /usr/lib/cron/run-crons && /usr/lib/cron/run-crons >/dev/null 2>&1   In this crontab line, what does the first field represents? i mean, i know that is the minutes, but i don't get what does the "-" on the left of "*" means, anyone?
<tayfun> hey people can someone tell me if there is a some software or a info web site for brute force attack command generator?
<xzcvczx> nDuff: it claims not to be but localedef using 371:49.87units of time on a 1ghz doesn't seem particularly normal to me
<rohden> Anyone ever used UNetbootin before? Does it work (well)?
<debCarlos> xzcvczx: Just shutdown your computer holding the power button, that works too :D
<tayfun> hey people can someone tell me if there is a some software or a info web site for brute force attack command generator?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, seems not to be what?
<xzcvczx> nDuff: zombied
<debCarlos> rohden: I and some guy used it earlier, he was on a SD card and i was in a usb key.... didn't work for us lol
<qr_> tayfun: we're not going to help you be a script kiddie, you need to do that on your own.
<tayfun> ok :(
<nDuff> xzcvczx, well, yar -- if it's zombied it isn't using *any* CPU time, as it doesn't actually exist. Anyhow, you could look at the process table (or in top, or ps, or whatever) and get an actual *certain* answer to that question
<JoelR> -*/15 * * * *   root  test -x /usr/lib/cron/run-crons && /usr/lib/cron/run-crons >/dev/null 2>&1   In this crontab line, what does the first field represents? i mean, i know that is the minutes, but i don't get what does the "-" on the left of "*" means, anyone?
<debCarlos> yeah tayfun lol
<tayfun> ok i understand
<rohden> msg debCarlos darn =/
<debCarlos> !scriptkiddie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scriptkiddie
<rohden> msg
<xzcvczx> 26725 root      25   0 55260  52m  892 R 46.4  7.2 374:15.19 localedef
<vilhelm> anyone know if it is possible to get a cube with compiz in Kubuntu? like the one in Ubuntu ?
<debCarlos> Heym, JubilieOfLights just spammed me :\
<IndyGunFreak> vilhelm: yes it is.
<mkquist__> why would a disk not allow change in ownership?
<vilhelm> how? i cant get more than 2 virtual desktops :(
<IndyGunFreak> vilhelm: that i don't know, i pretty much think compiz is stupid.
<vilhelm> ok :(
<xzcvczx> mkquist__: what fs and whats the umask
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. Do any of you know a book I could download and use offline about bash scripting?
<nDuff> mkquist__, if it's a non-unix filesystem, there's one reason
<locohost_> o'reilly bash?
<kaseli> OMFG
<nDuff> mkquist__, ...can't very well change ownership and permission bits on a filesystem that doesn't have 'em.
<kaseli> well i FRICKIN figured out why my sound wasnt working....
<kaseli> i pressed the "m" key when i had alsamixer up
<tphilosopher> Google is not my friend today ;)
<kaseli> on accident
<kaseli> and muted my main channel...woops
<kaseli> -
<kaseli> -_-;
<tphilosopher> One other catch. It's gotta be free.
<qr_> I'm trying to configure dual monitors with an ATI card, however the second screen does not display anything and I have the following entry in Xorg.0.log:  'fglrx(1): Quitting secondary screen -- no monitor specified.'  does anyone know what could be causing this??
<kaseli> man bash?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, heh, fun. And kill -9 doesn't work?
<xzcvczx> kaseli: thats what the M in the box below the meter represents :P
<nDuff> xzcvczx, if it's in R state, I'd *really* think it would.
<kaseli> yeah i know that now. lol. i was like "wtf"
<xzcvczx> nDuff: nope
<KenBW2> im looking at getting a webcam. It's only a cheap crappy one. What's the chances it'll work?
<kaseli> "this should be working!"
<nDuff> xzcvczx, bizarre.
<xzcvczx> nDuff: any idea if its safe to just reboot the machine, as i am doing an upgrade from 7.x to 8.x at the moment
<Jerusalem420> it used to be that when i selected something with my mouse, i could then middle click my mouse and paste it. that feature seems to have stopped functioning. any ideas?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, what's the processes parent?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, it may be safer to kill its parent than to reboot in the middle of an upgrade
<xzcvczx> nDuff: well its parent will most likely be the upgrade process
<locohost_> i wouldnt reboot in the middle of an upgrade...
<Jerusalem420> anyone?
<mellery> can someone help me share a folder on a ubuntu guest in virtual box?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, maybe, maybe not. it may be that its parent is an inconsequential preinstall or postinstall script called by the upgrade process
<nDuff> xzcvczx, if that's the case, killing that script is much safer than terminating the whole upgrade process
<KenBW2> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Electronics/Cameras/Webcams/Internet+Phone+Kit+(WebCam+%2B+Headset)+?productId=32460&noVat=0 <-- any reason why it wouldnt work?
<xzcvczx> nDuff: true, how do you find out what the parent is?
<nDuff> xzcvczx, ps auxw --forest
<kadko> Hello, I want to make a bridge from my wireless hardware to my ethernet hardware to share internet whit the ethernet port, any one can help me?
<favro> tphilosopher: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<xzcvczx> maybe haystack might be a better description :P
<rambo3> such an ugly web adress someone should teach them irl rewrite
<rambo3> irl url
<StealthCP_> kadko, using Wireless or wired method?
<KenBW2> rambo3: you referring to me?
<kadko> using wireless
<rambo3> KenBW2, no to aria.co.uk. And i was talking to my self
<StealthCP_> depends.  are you using dd-wrt? (see #dd-wrt)
<tphilosopher> favro: Thank you very much
<StealthCP_> I have a bridge in a similar manner,
<kadko> nope im not using
<xzcvczx> nDuff: ah thanks, that has got it continuing
<Jerusalem420> it used to be that when i selected something with my mouse, i could then middle click my mouse and paste it. that feature seems to have stopped functioning. any ideas?
<xzcvczx> nDuff: it appears it had a defunct gzip process
<xzcvczx> (child)
<droopsta915> im downloading PacketTracer5_i3
<fiberchunks> damn, anyone have a graphics tablet with a throttle wheel that scrolls?
<Shaba1> How does one change the display resolustion under xubuntu. I went to the desktop settings applet and all that is there is 'default'
<droopsta915> sorry hit enter on accident
<fiberchunks> I'm having a wonderful time trying to get it working
<Jerusalem420> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<IndyGunFreak> fiberchunks: what model is it?
<droopsta915> im downloading PacketTracer5_i386_installer-deb.bin ow can i get the fi o install and run?
 * Jerusalem420 feels like i'm talking to the wall. not to complain to much. I realize that people help with what they can and that I've gotten lots of help here. 
<Jerusalem420> damn, did i scare all those people off?
<Meesis_Meeso> lol
<droopsta915> im downloading PacketTracer5_i386_installer-deb.bin how can i get the file to install and run?
<Jerusalem420> yeah! a reaction
<droopsta915> sorry keyboard problems
<fiberchunks> IndyGunFreak, intuos2
<Jerusalem420> thank you meesis_meeso
<IndyGunFreak> hm, fiberchunks sorry, i don't really know much about them, but ive saw trouble shooting on a few of them here(but not that one)
<fiberchunks> i've grokked the howto's on the ubuntu fora, but it seems that I've not been able to find anything relating to the "throttle"
<Jerusalem420> gnite all
<mkquist__> nDuff - like ntfs maybe?
<Shaba1> droopsta915 what does packet tracer do?
<mkquist__> nDuff: good point... thanx
<droopsta915> its a network simulator from the cisco web site, it is for ubuntu.
<droopsta915> i need it to do my homework
<Shaba1> ah yes. I have it for windows
<Shaba1> I used to be a CCIA but I let my certification lapse. Now I would have to start all over again
<droopsta915> shabal. do you have version 5?
<Shaba1> ver. 4.11 IIRC
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Shaba1> How does one change the display resolustion under xubuntu. I went to the desktop settings applet and all that is there is 'default'
<droopsta915> good enogh. well do u know how i can install after i get the download?
<Shaba1> with windows its a self extracting .msi file
<Shaba1> I could not tell you on linux
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: isnt there a menu option, something like "screen resolution".... can'mt remember.. been a while since i used xfce
<debCarlos> droopsta915: Did you downloaded a bin file ?
<xzcvczx> Shaba1: tried ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-?
<droopsta915> yes it's downloading as we speak.
<pajamian> Hi everyone.  I'm having problems printing to my Brother DCP-540CN.  When I try to print it sits in the print queue on "Processing" indefinately.  Can anyone help me find the problem?
<Shaba1> al++
<Shaba1> ??
<xzcvczx> droopsta915: chmod u+x x.bin ./bin
<xzcvczx> droopsta915: chmod u+x x.bin ./x.bin
<Shaba1> you mean the alt key and the plus keY?
<xzcvczx> Shaba1: and ctrl
<droopsta915> cool, will try when done dloading thanx.
<klikklak> hey all, I've googled but didn't find it.  How do I set file-roller to open movies with some other program than totem? (xmonad doesn't fullscreen with it)
<debCarlos> droopsta915: ok, then when it's downloaded do: chmod +x archive  and then   ./archive
<pajamian> !xubuntu | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Cutter> what's the point of Xubuntu
<Cutter> ?
<Shaba1> xzcvczx I know what it is.
<xzcvczx> Cutter: less resource hungry and xfce instead of gnome
<Cutter> it's still about 2 times slower than XP
<xzcvczx> Shaba1: i am not the one who said tgar
<pajamian> Cutter: lighter weight desktop for computers with less RAM.
<xzcvczx> s/tgar/that/
<Shaba1> I just had to reinstall it since the damn windows recovery cd i used reformated the whole hard drive
<Cutter> if I had o decent comp I would install Ubuntu
<Cutter> because I have a crappy one I must install XP
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: honestly i'm not sure how much "lighter" it is than Gnome/kDE nowdays, its not really that light anymore
<Shaba1> I have windows and xubuntu back but I am in the process of getting xubuntu running again as I had it before
<xzcvczx> Cutter: you use the right wm etc you will get linux running much better than xp
<IndyGunFreak> Cutter: if you have a PC that will run XP, id' say its highly likely it will run Ubuntu
<pajamian> IndyGunFreak: fair enough.
<Cutter> IndyGunFreak: absolutely not
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: if you really need light, flux or e17 is proably where its at
<Cutter> Xubuntu was a nightmare
<IndyGunFreak> Cutter: either you're talking out of your backside, or you don't remember when Xfce really was light
<eross> i'm playing with anjuta, should I go with gnome, GTK, GTKmm, or wxwidgets?  What's easier and has less dependencies?
<klikklak> no solution? it's hardcoded in to fileroller? .. damn.
<xzcvczx> IndyGunFreak: e17 isn't really that light anymore... uses a lot of graphics resources
<Cutter> XP runs almost well
<pajamian> IndyGunFreak: I'm fine with ubuntu, though my 512 megs of ram is stretching a bit thin with Hardy.
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: yeah..
<pajamian> IndyGunFreak: I'll probably be looking for a RAM upgrade soon.
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: ram is cheap on ebay
<IndyGunFreak> especially if you have a system thats a little on the old side.
<debCarlos> lol
<abe3k> Hello guys, I have a question regarding the Save file dialogs
<xzcvczx> abe3k: thats nice
<abe3k> they take forever to load each time they're requested
<debCarlos> !lolin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolin
<pajamian> IndyGunFreak: yeah, but getting it shipped to NZ is a bit of a pain.  Easier to get it on Trademe (the NZ equivelent of ebay)
<xzcvczx> pajamian: haha, what part of nz?
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: i bought a machine at a pawn shop for liek $150 .. w/ a monitor... i had a special purpose for it that didn't rquire windows, so it was no big deal... but it only had 64.. i maxed it out at 1gig, for like 18
<Cutter> xzcvczx: there should be a fluxbox edition of ubuntu instead of Xubuntu
<pajamian> anyways, before someone !ot's me...
<Shaba1> I am going to try that in a minute xzcvczx. Right now its downloading updates
<Cutter> Xubuntu is too close to the two tohers
<IndyGunFreak> pajamian: oh ok.. didn't realize you werent in the us
<Cutter> in terms of system reqs
<crdlb> Cutter: there is
<IndyGunFreak> Cutter: there is a fluxbox edition
<Cutter> but it's not official
<xzcvczx> Cutter: its not really ubuntus way though... ubuntu is made to be as user friendly as possible which fluxbox is not
<crdlb> and it's not as if you can't install whatever window manager you want
<pajamian> anyways, can anyone help me with my printer problem (posted above)?
<IndyGunFreak> Cutter: thne install whater, and stick flux on top of it.
<Cutter> I'm talking about canonical's strategy
<Meesis_Meeso> where can I finnd infor about my system like RAM and processor speed???
<droopsta915> I downloaded VMware-server-1.0 6-9189.tar.gz ,the files are extracted in the homefolder, how would i use it?
<abe3k> save file dialog as in gimp, pidgin , firefox ... etc.  take a long time to load
<Cutter> Ubuntu would touch a broader audience with a very lightweight Ubuntu edition
<abe3k> the application freezes until the file list is shown
<Cutter> Xubuntu doesn't fill this requirement of a lightweight distrib
<debCarlos> Meesis_Meeso: In system monitor under system tab
<geirha> Cutter: Ubuntu server ;P
<binarymutant> I compiled my kernel and modules but when I reboot it says it cant find lib/modules/2.6.26.2 or /lib/modules/2.6.26.2/modules.dep.temp but both folder and file are there, does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<abe3k> any one can help me ?
<Meesis_Meeso> 2.5 GB of RAM...
<Meesis_Meeso> Time for upgrade?
<Shaba1> Well it was the only version of ubuntu that would run on my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> Meesis_Meeso: 32bit only recognizes up to 3.5gigs i do believe..
<xzcvczx> Meesis_Meeso: how bout a nice cup of STFI :P
<pajamian> Meesis_Meeso: 2.5 gig is plenty for most people.
<debCarlos> Meesis_Meeso: lol, i have only 2GB of RAM and it's perfect
<xzcvczx> s/STFI/STFU/
<IndyGunFreak> Meesis_Meeso: but 2.5gigs, is more than enough 99% of people running Ubuntu
<Meesis_Meeso> heh
<Cutter> btw how much RAM does Linux support?
<droopsta915> lol i have 640mb
<IndyGunFreak> Cutter: 3.5gigs 32bit..
<pajamian> Cutter: lots, but it depends.
<Cutter> Windows 32 bit supports about 3Gb I think
<IndyGunFreak> i think 64bit, supports like 128gigs or something
<droopsta915> works fine for me
<pajamian> the 32 bit server kernel will support more than 3.5 gigs, I believe.
<Meesis_Meeso> heh my processor is ... 2.2GHZ
<debCarlos> My old machine had only 512MB ram and 1ghz and it was... perfect lol
<pajamian> and, of course, 64 bit will support loads more.
<Meesis_Meeso> Time for upgrade?
<xzcvczx> IndyGunFreak: lol with that much ram who needs harddrives
<IndyGunFreak> xzcvczx: lol
<abe3k> any one experiencing a long delay in opening the save file dialogs in any application ?
<Cutter> pajamian: are there a "server" and a "desktop" kernel?
<bdk> idk I run ubuntu on vmware and I give it 3 gigs of Ram
<debCarlos> Cutter: I think it supports up to 4Gb ..
<pajamian> Meesis_Meeso: that's fine.  Why are you asking anyways?
<debCarlos> lol
<bdk> runs pretty fine
<pajamian> Cutter: yes.
<Meesis_Meeso> I'm dual-booting with XP and Ubuntu
<Meesis_Meeso> can I increase my Ubuntu partition in WIndows?
<abe3k> is this the right place to ask a question about save file dialogs ?
<Cutter> I thought the kernel was a common part to all distribs
<IndyGunFreak> Meesis_Meeso: i thought you used Wubi?
<debCarlos> 128GB, lol
<Meesis_Meeso> yeah
<qr_> !ask | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crdlb> Cutter: it's just configured differently
<Meesis_Meeso> I did
<IndyGunFreak> Meesis_Meeso: i told you yesterday, you don't have a partition, you have a virtual drive.
<IndyGunFreak> big big difference
<crdlb> Cutter: optimized for throughput instead of latency, etc
<Meesis_Meeso> oh...
<pajamian> Cutter: it's the same kernel, but it's been compiled with different internal settings that make one more suitable for server use and one more suitable for desktop use.
<IndyGunFreak> Meesis_Meeso: but you can look at wubi, adn see if you can expand the size of it, i'm not really sure how
<Cutter> ok
<babatuli> hi, i just buy a bluetooth keyboard... had anyone successful make a bluetooth keyboard work in linux??? im having problemswith it
<Meesis_Meeso> ok
<Meesis_Meeso> is your machine blutooth compatible?
<Meesis_Meeso> do you have a blutooth reciever
<babatuli> i dont know.. im using the eeepc
<xzcvczx> Meesis_Meeso: do you work in technical support?
<d4t4min3r> question, how do i install compiz.. in add remove programs there are three diff choices
<babatuli> i guess it supports bluetooth im not sure
<d4t4min3r> whats the correct one .. or way to install
<abe3k> Hi, I'm having a problem with the "Save File" dialogs as they take a long time to load, while loading the application freezes , applications like firefox , gimp , pidgin ... etc, then the application returns to normal after half a minute of waiting. please respond if you have a clue, thanks
<Meesis_Meeso> no....
<syntropy> is it possible to use a builtin IGP as well as a PCI-Ex one simultaneously?
<droopsta915> where is my bin folder located?
<xzcvczx> babatuli: did your keyboard come with a bluetooth dongle?
<babatuli> whats bluetooth dongle?
<babatuli> it comes with nothing
<babatuli> just the keyboard
<xzcvczx> babatuli: then you will need to go buy a bluetooth dongle
<d4t4min3r> i see... advanced desktop effects.. then compiz fusion icon.. then desktop effects
<favro> droopsta915: type   $PATH   in a terminal
<Cutter> dongle = USB bluetooth receiver
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<droopsta915> thanx
<Cutter> looks like a USB memory
<Cutter> stick
<rzec> i have been trying for the past 3 days to install ubuntu.  I have tried 8.04(64 bit and 32 bit) and 7.10(32bit) and all of them give me a (initramfs) prompt.  I have been able to instal ubuntu before on this computer so i don't know why i can't anymore.
<babatuli> ah i see.. cause asuseee does not include one..i had to buy a bluetooth dongle
<xzcvczx> it just says bluetooth somewhere on it instead of xGB or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> rzec: have you tried the alt. install cd?
<babatuli> i will try with my other laptop that it seems to have the internal bluetooth
<debCarlos> !ask | d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<d4t4min3r> wanting to install compiz but wich one do i install from add/remove
<rzec> no i guess i can try that.
<IndyGunFreak> rzec: that would be my suggestion, and stick w/ 32bit, for the best compatibility
<abe3k> Hi, I'm having a problem with the "Save File" dialogs as they take a long time to load, while loading the application freezes , applications like firefox , gimp , pidgin , even printscreen... etc, then the application returns to normal after half a minute of waiting. please respond if you have a clue, thanks
<droopsta915> my file downloaded on to the dektop, how should i install the file?
<xzcvczx> abe3k: obviously no one does,
<jmichelsen_> droopsta915: what kind of file
<babatuli> xzcvczx SO you mean that I need a laptop that includes bluetooth.. if it does not. i need a bluetooth dongle???
<droopsta915> bin
<debCarlos> d4t4min3r: It's more easy this way: Open a terminal (Apps->Accesnsories->Terminal) and type sudo aptitude install compiz   then give your pass and it will be installed with no prob
<Sardonic_Akcin> can someone point me to a tutorial for installing flash on 8.04
<xzcvczx> droopsta915: chmod u+x file.bin ; ./file.bin
<d4t4min3r> also, can anyone recomend a dock for ubuntu.. like kibadock or something
<debCarlos> droopsta915: chmod +x file.bin   and then ./file.bin
<xzcvczx> babatuli: yes
<pajamian> !flash | Sardonic_Akcin
<ubottu> Sardonic_Akcin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blinX123> can i get some help with my monitor and nvidia-card?
<leoechevarria> hi people
<debCarlos> d4t4min3r: AWN
<xzcvczx> debCarlos: copy :P
<debCarlos> !ask blinX123
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask blinx123
<Sardonic_Akcin> pajamian thanks, man
<debCarlos> hehe
<favro> !dock | d4nn3rs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<debCarlos> !ask | blinX123
<ubottu> blinX123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<d4t4min3r> debCarlos, awn?
<droopsta915> cant install, well gotta go to school, be back in tray.hours, PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!
<jmichelsen_> ex-chat
<gregge_>  I bought a laptop a couple of weeks ago.. It's supposed to have a geforce 8400 with 256 ram in it.. but I was trying to install stalker now(wine) and the installer claimed this: X11 Windowing System ~128MB
<jmichelsen_> anyone know when the next release is?
<qr_> jmichelsen_: october
<debCarlos> d4t4min3r: Yeah, it's cool, but it needs compiz :)
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jmichelsen_> qr_: thanks
<debCarlos> The next ubuntu release ?
<IndyGunFreak> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<d4t4min3r> do u have a link
<jmichelsen_> debCarlos: yea
<gregge_> How can I verify how much memory my graphics card really has?
<d4t4min3r> debCarlos, do you have a link
<debCarlos> Oh, ok
<crdlb> gregge_: you can  check in nvidia-settings
<jmichelsen_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<itai-michaelson> hi,i'm creating a network share on my xp box to share with several ubuntu boxes. does it matter if the share is NTFS? will i experience problems with that?
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: 8.10(08yr, 10th month)
<blinX123> ok so my problem is that whenever i logon the monitor changes the resolution to 1200x800. i have recently done some modifications to the X configuration file, so now the monitor is my primary and defult screen. its alrigth on the logon screen but when i log on it changes down the resolution.
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<debCarlos> d4t4min3r: Just install it with sudo aptitude install awn :)
<xzcvczx> itai-michaelson: no
<jamesp_> itai-michaelson: Nope
<jmichelsen_> itai-michaelson: nada
<itai-michaelson> thats very reassuring
<itai-michaelson> :-)
<jamesp_> yup
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: if you know the version numbers, that will always tell you when it was released.. 8.04(08yr, 04month), 7.10, 6.06, etc.
<debCarlos> d4t4min3r: Or, if it doesn't work try google :)
<xzcvczx> itai-michaelson: what, that 3 people all gave you the same answer?
<crdlb> d4t4min3r: the package name is avant-window-navigator
<itai-michaelson> xzcvczx, that it was a unanimous NO
<xzcvczx> lol
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: i dont know the new ver # ;)
<xzcvczx> is rm -rf / a smart thing to do?
<qr_> yes
<qr_> absolutely
<candive> ! syslinux.cfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslinux.cfg
<prince_jammys> xzcvczx: it's a smart thing to say here if you want to get kicked
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: I mean didnt know it
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: ubuntu has a hard, 6mo release cycle, so if a version was released 8.04, then 6mo later, its gonna be .10  which means 8.10
<crdlb> blinX123: tried changing it in system > preferences > screen resolution?
<xzcvczx> prince_jammys: it was asked as a question not recommending or telling someone to do it?
<xzcvczx> qr_: lol nice
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: ah great, thanks
<prince_jammys> xzcvczx: doesn't matter. people get kicked just for saying it
<itai-michaelson> xzcvczx, i was fighting with that partition trying to format it as fat32 but couldnt do it, partition magic refused, qt parted refused
<gregge> crdlb: Thanks.. Problem is, it says it's even 512 mb, when it's supposed to be a 256mb-card... Is it reliable?
<duelboot> anyone know an smb channel...i had to edit /etc/host to force my ubuntu laptop to print to my shared printer even though I didn't need to update it to "see" it...any ideas?
<k4r1m> hcould somebody help me with totem/banshee and mkv files? im able to play the files but im not getting any sound when the ppl talk...
<blinX123> its set to 1680x1050.. but now i have also said that it should be 1680x1050 in the nvidia-settings. its ok now, but not on startup..
<leoechevarria> i got a problem with apt-move... i've installed it in a network station. I mounted an apache server in one of the machines, and then accessed to this new repo from the other pcs. The problem is that i can't find some packages from this other machines, such as abiword or konversation, and i can install for example gcompris from the internal repository. I know i got the packages in the repo directory,but i don't know why i can't use them from the
<leoechevarria> clients. Any idea? Sorry for the long story, i'musing hardy in all thmachines
<regulardrake> hey guys
<crdlb> gregge: heh, is it marked as "TurboCache" ?
<trigpin> i need help with song bird , i installed a new theme now the gui had died , is there a way i can manualy change it from terminal ?
<abe3k> Hi, I'm having a problem with the "Save File" dialogs as they take a long time to load, while loading the application freezes , applications like firefox , gimp , pidgin , even printscreen... etc, then the application returns to normal after half a minute of waiting. please respond if you have a clue, thanks
<duelboot> i had to edit /etc/host to force my ubuntu laptop to print to my shared printer (on a windows box).  I didn't need to update /etc/host to see the share and set up the printer...only to print to it (otherwise it did a DNS query to find it)...any ideas on getting smb to work properly?
<blinX123> hos is AWN compared to cairo on 8.04?
<trigpin>  i need help with song bird , i installed a new theme now the gui had died , is there a way i can manualy change it from terminal ?
<gregge> crdlb: No, it doesn''t say so. it just states it as Memory: 512 MB... I doubt I'm checking the wrong tab...
<qr_> trigpin: you could try purging it and reinstalling, that should revert it to default settings.
<gregge> But I can assure you they can't have given me a better card than a 256 MB
<crdlb> blinX123: awn is more mature than cairo-dock, plus it's in the repos unlike cairo-dock :)
<xzcvczx> abe3k: have you googled it?
<crdlb> qr_: that's not going to touch user settings (~/)
<trigpin> qr_: ok thanxs will do , i installed via a package not synaptic how would i do it ?
<r0cks0ul> $
<r0cks0ul> #
<qr_> crdlb: hmm, good point. so a purge and rm -rf .songbird (or whatever)
<abe3k> xzcvcx: yes but nothing solved the problem
<crdlb> qr_: you can skip the reinstall :)
<abe3k> xzcvczx: yes but nothing solved the problem
<qr_> trigpin: you can purge an application with 'sudo apt-get purge package', but listen to crdlb, he's making a good point here.
<r0cks0ul> 0x0h'
<xzcvczx> abe3k: even disabling compiz?
<prince_jammys> trigpin: temporarily rename ~/.songbird , if there is such a file
<abe3k> xzcvczx: even without compizfusion running
<blinX123> anymore suggestions on my monitor problem?
<abe3k> xzcvczx: heres what happens
<abe3k> xzcvczx: it opens up and shows the files
<abe3k> xzcvczx: then it freezes
<trigpin> prince_jammys,  sorry , what would that do ?
<xzcvczx> amazingly i have already seen you say that about 30 times
<prince_jammys> trigpin: it would get rid of your user's songbird settings
<prince_jammys> trigpin: but you could recover them if it's ever necessary
<prince_jammys> trigpin: mv ~/.songbird ~/.songbird-old
<Milky> i am using ubuntu intrepid alpha 3 with compiz.  i can enable compiz fine, but all i can get is the 'normal' effects.  if i change the effects level to 'extra' or if i try to change the settings using ccsm, my changes take no effect at all.  I know that intrepid is still in alpha so this problem might go away eventually, but i have never had the problem before in hardy and i am just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem
<duiu_> If I use SSH X Tunneling to run Handbrake, do I have to have handbrake installed on the ssh client or server?
<Daze1> Hey.. I've installed e16 but I have no idea how to use it... anybody know how to... access it?
<trigpin> prince_jammys,  ah thanxs
<crdlb> Milky: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<duelboot> i had to edit /etc/host to force my ubuntu laptop to print to my shared printer (on a windows box).  I didn't need to update /etc/host to see the share and set up the printer...only to print to it (otherwise it did a DNS query to find it)...any ideas on getting smb to work properly?
<prince_jammys> trigpin: the application should generate a new settings file
<xzcvczx> duiu_: server
<Milky> ok, sorry about that, thank you!
<Slart> duiu_: I don't know what handbrake is/does but my guess would be you need it on the server
<xzcvczx> Slart: dvd backup tool
<Slart> ah, thanks xzcvczx
<prince_jammys> trigpin: check for the name of the file or directory with: ls ~/.song*
<duiu_> Slart: Thanks
<Blue112> Hello everyone, I need some help with formating an SD card
<Daze1> e16 tips? :D
<Gnea> Daze1: #e
<Daze1> Thanks :D
<mrpockets> i need to make a bootable USB stick from a .iso
<duelboot> i had to edit /etc/host to force my ubuntu laptop to print to my shared printer (on a windows box).  I didn't need to update /etc/host to see the share and set up the printer...only to print to it (otherwise it did a DNS query to find it)...any ideas on getting smb to work properly?
<Gnea> !usb | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrpockets> Gnea, its not Ubuntu
<mrpockets> i'm IN Ubuntu
<binarymutant> can someone help me with my broadcom wifi card? The drivers are already installed but it wont pull a dhcp request for some reason
<trigpin> prince_jammys,  found songbird file /home/emilien/Songbird renamed too /home/emilien/Songbird-false did not work
<Gnea> mrpockets: oh, well it's #ubuntu
<mrpockets> yeah
<xzcvczx> binarymutant: is it associated with an ap?
<Gnea> :)
<mrpockets> ...cause i'm trying to do it IN ubuntu.
<mrpockets> :-p
<binarymutant> xzcvczx: it says it isnt
<prince_jammys> trigpin: what didn't work? the renaming or the gui problem?
<momelod> hello channel
<xzcvczx> binarymutant: then you first need to associate it with an ap
<Gnea> and since it's #ubuntu, you'd be doing it FOR ubuntu, otherwise you'd have to ask them about it
<momelod> Is there a way to prevent NetworkManager from updating my /etc/resolv.conf
<bobyada> I am trying to VNC into my laptop on a LAN and it keeps saying that the host closed the connection... not sure what changed. any ideas?
<Gnea> mrpockets: well, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<xzcvczx> momelod: make it immutable :P
<trigpin> prince_jammys,  i renamed it , but i loaded song bir gui problem still there
<mrpockets> Gnea, I have a Backtrack3-USB.ISO
<binarymutant> xzcvczx: how do I do that with iwconfig, I normally have done iwconfig wlan essid "essid" enc on key s:pass?
<momelod> i have used the command `chattr +i` but now i cant use the networkmanager to manage my networking
<prince_jammys> trigpin: the settings file almost definitely begins with a dot, and is hidden by default. so you meant .Songbird?
<mrpockets> i need to load Backtrack3 onto my Aspire, and all i've got is a 2gig USB drive
<momelod> seems like it tries to write to /etc/resolv.conf but cant and just timesout trying...
<Gnea> mrpockets: and there's no #backtrack nor support in #slackware for it?
<mrpockets> didn't try #Slackware
<mrpockets> thanks!
<xzcvczx> binarymutant: don't have mac filtering on??
<binarymutant> xzcvczx: I dont know what that is
<xzcvczx> momelod: oh ok, no idea then
<tanner> can ubuntu write to a HFS+ partition?
<trigpin> prince_jammys,  i installed it my self and did not use dot
<Gnea> tanner: in theory
<prince_jammys> trigpin: do: ls -a   and look for .songbird
<tanner> how about practice
<xzcvczx> binarymutant: well for some reason you can't associate with the ap, whether your encryption key is wrong or what
<prince_jammys> trigpin: the program  most likely creates that file on its own.
<Gnea> tanner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4411
<Gnea> ouch
<mohan34u> anyone know howto install THC Hydra in Hardy?
<Gnea> mohan34u: never heard of it.
<freakazoid> anyone got a compiled version of levelhead for ubuntu ?
<binarymutant> when I do iwlist scan it says I get no results, but my driver is fine and my wifi is there, anyone know why I can't get this to work?
<mohan34u> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<Gnea> freakazoid: if it's not in the repositories or google, probably not
<freakazoid> blah , thanks anyways gnea
<tekstacy> When I try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it stops after asking me about my keyboard.
<tekstacy> But I need to change video settings. Any ideas?
<mohan34u> I need to install Hydra, please someone help me.
<xzcvczx> mohan34u: if you want to install dedicated hacking software you can google what you need
<prince_jammys> tekstacy: are you using the tab key to go through menu options?
<Gnea> mohan34u: what for?
<tekstacy> prince_jammys, um, don't think so
<xzcvczx> Gnea: hacking someone most likely, thats what hydra is for
<binarymutant> tekstacy: use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<prince_jammys> tekstacy: try it. tab cycles through options, i think
<mohan34u> I don't know why? But one of my friend wants it.
<Gnea> mohan34u: sorry, can't help you. the software is not supported in ubuntu.
<xzcvczx> mohan34u: so he can get you in shit when he trys hacking someone from your computer?
<tekstacy> prince_jammys, nope, still stops right after keyboard
<prince_jammys> mohan34u: 'john' is in the ubuntu repos.
<mohan34u> Oh.. is it so?
<Gnea> mohan34u: yes, it is.
<prince_jammys> mohan34u: otherwise, you'll have to read the documentation online
<mohan34u> Thanks for your help guys..
<tekstacy> binarymutant, what is -phigh
<zzl> I've used that link to get wifi before, but now it won't let me
<Gnea> !o4o | mohan34u
<ubottu> mohan34u: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<mohan34u> anyway what hydra really means?
<zzl> won't work for me anymore
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<zzl> I am using Kubuntu, and no one is responding
<mohan34u> ok.. ok.. I understand..
<zzl> hope someone here could help me
<prince_jammys> tekstacy: reconfigures only 'high priority' check 'man dkpg-reconfigure'
<rnstux> hi
<zzl> hi
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Gnea> !repeat | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zzl> can anyone help me out with my wifi for Kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> zzl: take a freakin paxil
<Gnea> !wifi | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: drugs!!
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: drugs are reserved for only the absolute most impatient, he was definitely there..lol
<d4t4min3r> how could i change a .mp3 to a .wav.. im trying to put a song as my login sound
<tekstacy> When I tried it, it only gave me a postinst warning about overwriting customized configuration, didn't even start the program
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: lol
<d4t4min3r> but looks like it has to be a .wav
<IndyGunFreak> zzl: how does lspci identify that device
<Gnea> d4t4min3r: audacity
<tekstacy> d4t4min3r, try soundkonverter
<d4t4min3r> tekstacy, does kb3 or k3b do that
<xzcvczx> d4t4min3r: mplayer blah.mp3 -ao blah.wav might work as well
<tekstacy> no, k3b just rips and burns.
<Ahadiel> d4t4min3r, try mpg123. ie. mpg123 -w blah.wav blah.mp3
<mrpockets> ok
<mrpockets> better Q
<mrpockets> how do I make a USB Drive bootale in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> *AHEM*
<Gnea> !usb | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> thanks man
<Gnea> seriously, read it :)
<Gnea> only your computer can boot it, ubuntu would have nothing to do with it
<mrpockets> if i've only got one USB drive
<mrpockets> is sda1 waht it is?
<scabflakes> I need some help chaps, if you will.
<xzcvczx> !ask scabflakes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask scabflakes
<xzcvczx> !ask | scabflakes
<ubottu> scabflakes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scabflakes> Excellent, thank you for the rules.
<scabflakes> -)
<scabflakes> _)
<lenyc> Anyone know if ubuntu runs of the Shuttle K48?
<Gnea> grrr, audacious is making me want to take a sledgehammer to a hard drive... i miss xmms
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: whats wrong w/ it
<Gnea> lenyc: is that a motherboard?
<xzcvczx> Gnea: must say i agree with you
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: it lagggggggssssssssss
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Gnea> and... it doesn't work right.
<lenyc> No, it is a Shittle box with their own motherboard
<Gnea> i'm just trying to listen to a stream. and it... won't... connect..
<Gnea> lenyc: is it a PC?
<scabflakes> !ask I am having trouble with GnomeBaker latest version.  When I try to burn an audio CD, I get a failed error message which reads: No space left on the resource.gstfilesink.c(574): gst_file_sink_render (): /gnomebaker-convert-to-wav-pipeline/file-outInternal data flow error.gstbasesrc.c(2165): gst_base_src_loop (): /gnomebaker-convert-to-wav-pipeline/file-source:
<scabflakes> streaming task paused, reason error (-5)Error while writing to file "/tmp/GnomeBaker-ralzius/create_audiocd/gbtrack_01.wav".gstfilesink.c(520): gst_file_sink_event (): /gnomebaker-convert-to-wav-pipeline/file-out:system error: No space left on device.  I am a total noob.  Any ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Gnea falls over
<lenyc> Yes.  Intell CPU
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: lol
<Gnea> lenyc: there is a 99.999999999% probability that, yes, Ubuntu will work with it.
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: try df -h and see how much space you have left on your hdd
<scabflakes> 5.6GB
<Gnea> lenyc: as long as you've got 384 megs of ram or more on it, you should be fine
<scabflakes> Is that what it is referring to?
<IndyGunFreak> man,t hats cuttin it close.
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: that or your cd burner isn't sert up properly
<Gnea> y'know? i've seen some systems just not cut it with 256
<lenyc> OK. I'll give it a try.  Has 2GB RAM.
<Gnea> lenyc: oh, it'll cruise :)
<lenyc> Hope so.  Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> lenyc: thats PLENTY of ram..
<IndyGunFreak> lenyc: just boot a live cd and see how it runs
<tekstacy> grr, I need a break before I shoot this dam box
<tekstacy> goodnight all
<Pavlz-01> hello
<scabflakes> Thanks for your help, xzcvczx.  Much obliged.  I'll see what I can do.  It's really annoying.  All I want to do is burn a CD. :-(
<lenyc> Good idea.  Hadn't thought of using a live CD.  Thanks again & bye.
<scabflakes> hi Pavlz-01
<Gnea> scabflakes: basically, you ran out of room on the partition that /tmp is on (probably /).  is /var on its own partition?
<Pavlz-01> i need info
<Pavlz-01> i got tomem on Ubuntu
<Gnea> Pavlz-01: so do we.
<IndyGunFreak> johnny 55
<Pavlz-01> and i got a file in *.avi
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: listen to Gnea, hes smarter than me
<scabflakes> Gnea: I am not sure what /var is.  Unfortunately, I am totally new to this.
<IndyGunFreak> johnny 5.. info info, need more info.
<Pavlz-01> which codec to install ?
<scabflakes> xzcvczx: ;-)
<luca> ciao
<IndyGunFreak> scabflakes: why in the world di you break your partitions down like that/
<Pavlz-01> ciao
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿﻿Why doesn't this video play in Ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja5qOR-eyFo
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrpockets> k
<Gnea> scabflakes: hrm. /var is to linux what \WINDOWS\system32\ is to windows.
<IndyGunFreak> joejoecircusboy: first thought, is you don't have flash installed
<scabflakes> I see.
<luca> ciao pavl puoi aiutarmi? ho un problema con la chat di yahoo (lycos) perché non esegue lo scrolling, pensavo di risolvere cambiando browser ma niente, forse problemi con il javascript?
<mrpockets> command to format /dev/sda1 for FAT filesystem?
<xzcvczx> Gnea: errr... really?
<Gnea> scabflakes: but in a quasi-sorta way...
<Gnea> xzcvczx: it's pretty dang important to system stability ;)
<scabflakes> Yeah.  Well var is in the home directory as just /var
<bazhang> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sun01tech> how can i share folder on lan between ubuntu and xp?
<Gnea> scabflakes: okay - if you do the df -Th thing again, do you see /var show up along with / ?
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: / is really the root dir not home dir
<Gnea> !samba | sun01tech
<ubottu> sun01tech: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sun01tech> Gnea: thanks
<scabflakes> Oh ok.
<scabflakes> Do I type df-th in the terminaL?
<Gnea> scabflakes: and a homedir is signified by the ~ character, which is a shortcut to your real ${HOME} directory (usually /home/user)
<Gnea> yes.
<scabflakes> ok
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: linux is case sensitive and you need a space between df and -Th df being the command -Th being the arg
<Gnea> sun01tech: make sure you install swat and samba-doc
<scabflakes> Yes it's /var
<Gnea> scabflakes: it should tell you how much Avail space is left
<UncleTimmy> Does anyone know of problems with dvd burners not being compatible with Ubuntu?
<joejoecircusboy> IndyGunFreak: Does the video play for you?
<IndyGunFreak> joejoecircusboy: of course, its just youtube
<scabflakes> 5.6Gb total
<scabflakes> Around a GB for var
<xzcvczx> UncleTimmy: cant say i have ever found a dvdburner which is not compatible with linux
<scabflakes> Should I just delete some stuff?
<XeiaieX> hi
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: no, but i've seen broken burners not burn, and a CD shatter inside of one.
<xzcvczx> UncleTimmy: never tried externals
<joejoecircusboy> IndyGunFreak: oh
<scabflakes> I don't know why I'd need more just to burn a 700MB CD
<xzcvczx> Gnea: lol cds shattering is fun
<XeiaieX> anyone here know how to set up broadcomm wireless with fwcutter on Zenwalk?
<joejoecircusboy> IndyGunFreak: Well, other youtube works, but that one doesn't
<xzcvczx> scabflakes: are you trying to burn an iso?
<freakazoid> does anyone know how i would go about coding a script that would disconnect my internet if my ping went over 1k, and reconnect, and keep doing this ?\
<Gnea> xzcvczx: yeah, gotta love those hairline fractures in the middle of the disk
<scabflakes> No, audio CD.
<IndyGunFreak> joejoecircusboy: welll that is very strange, works fine for me
<joejoecircusboy> IndyGunFreak: Oh, I restarted Firefox... it works now... weird
<XeiaieX> anyone here know how to set up broadcomm wireless with fwcutter on Zenwalk?
<Gnea> !broadcom | XeiaieX
<ubottu> XeiaieX: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<joejoecircusboy> freakazoid: I guess you're asking how to write a script?
<Gnea> !patience | XeiaieX
<ubottu> XeiaieX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> XeiaieX, zenwalk? this is ubuntu channel
<UncleTimmy> xzcvczx: Well, I just bought a dvd burner and it is in the BIOS as "CD/DVD Media" or something like that.. but ubuntu doesn't recognize the drive
<XeiaieX> my attitude? i just asked a question, whats your problem
<XeiaieX> yes i realize this is an Ubuntu channel... so what? maybe someone here has used Zenwalk too.....
<XeiaieX> sigh
<bazhang> XeiaieX, zenwalk has their own channel
<xzcvczx> XeiaieX: you asked it twice within one screen
<XeiaieX> i know they do
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: can you paste the output of /var/log/dmesg to pastebin please?
<Gnea> XeiaieX: calm down...
<XeiaieX> no one answered and it got lost, so i asked agai
<bazhang> XeiaieX, so it is offtopic here.
<XeiaieX> hmm
<Gnea> XeiaieX: have you tried #zenwalk?
<joejoecircusboy> What's zenwalk?
<XeiaieX> Gnea: ya i did, but no one seemed to be "alive" in there...
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: another linux distro
<XeiaieX> Zenwalk is another distro like Ubuntu
<bazhang> based on slackware
<xzcvczx> XeiaieX: how long did you wait for an answer?
<XeiaieX> 5 mins or so, then reconnected, then waited again..
<Gnea> XeiaieX: well, just like here, the people are volunteers - perhaps there's a web-based forum?
<jramsey> ok so i upgraded to heron, and had to fool with my monitor resolution; it was fine; now i turn it on and it's back to 640/480 and the screen is so big monitor resolution settings won't even fit! best way to change to say 1152/768?
<XeiaieX> ya i checked the forum too... not much on it about the bcm43xx tho
<Gnea> XeiaieX: sometimes you need to wait for over an hour
<XeiaieX> oh wow
<Gnea> i'm not kidding.
<UncleTimmy> Gnea:  http://pastebin.com/d509e721a
<Gnea> it's the middle of the week, there's a bloody war going on, everyone's stressed out, and many of us are trying to relax after work or are at work
<bazhang> XeiaieX, come to #ubuntu-offtopic for a link
<XeiaieX> Gnea, no need to keep harping... bazhang: ok
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: What war?
<Gnea> XeiaieX: not harping, just sayin' :)
<XeiaieX> :)
<UncleTimmy> It might be hardware, cause the tray closes automatically when you open it.  Doesnt recognize cd's/dvd's
<zozobra> quit
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: Are you serious?? You brought it up!
<joejoecircusboy> lol, bloody hell
<Gnea> hahaha
<joejoecircusboy> No wonder everyone thinks linux users are tools
<bazhang> Gnea, indeed.
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nutt718> Hello everyone
<UncleTimmy> lol
<xzcvczx> Nutt718: hi dr nick\
<Nutt718> I'm still new to ubuntu but is it possible to install a windows executable application on a thumb drive from a unbuntu machine to use on windows machines?
<Sturmeh> yes Nutt718, use wine
<Nutt718> Max, thanks
<delfick> hello, how would I go about joining multiple mp3s into one file ? (cause I used cat the other day and now when I play the resulting mp3, the player stops after the first mp3 that I used in the join (I still have access to the original mp3s if nothing can be done with that one ))
<p4_xxx> hi i have i some Q. does a battery buck up works in ubuntu? a line conditioner i the same as a surge protector, i went to buy a battery back up but i found these three thing, does anyone knows somethig about this? thank oh the buck up baterry comes with a software cd for windows
<favro> delfick: the mp3s have to be the same bitrate afaik
<xzcvczx> delfick: i tried doing that but never had any luck
<Nutt718> Max, is WIne an OS or an Application installed in ubuntu?
<Sturmeh> why would UPS need software p4_xxx
<Sturmeh> Nutt718 i'm max?
<xzcvczx> delfick: cat wont work due to the structure of an mp3 file
<bazhang> !wine | Nutt718
<ubottu> Nutt718: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Sturmeh> it's an application installed in ubuntu
<Sturmeh> there
<delfick> favro: I think they would be (custom made mp3s)
<delfick> xzcvczx: yeah..... any other programs that could work .... :)
<joejoecircusboy> Does anyone know if I can run IIS in WINE?
<Pavlz-01> to see a file *.avi which codec i must download ?
<bazhang> joejoecircusboy, check the appdb
<Nutt718> bazhang, Hi, thanks for helping me the other day. I got Real Player 11 Gold installed and running.
<bazhang> Nutt718, nice work :)
<Gnea> delfick: audacity works great for that
<Cutter> is there no alternative to real player?
<Pavlz-01> that is aplayer
<xzcvczx> Pavlz-01: avi is not decoded by a codec.... its a container
<delfick> Gnea: cool, will look at that, thnx :)
<Gnea> Cutter: mplayer or totem
<Pavlz-01> i speak of codec that give the possibility to execute the opening of files *.avi
<Pavlz-01> i got totem
<p4_xxx> i dont know it cames with a cd dont know why
<xzcvczx> Pavlz-01: no such thing
<bazhang> Pavlz-01, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<p4_xxx> i have never both a upd i donk know exactly what to get
<Gnea> p4_xxx: yes it will work fine, APC makes great UPS
<Pavlz-01> what does mean ubuntu-restricte-extras
<Sturmeh> mp3 dvd etc.
<Sturmeh> java flash
<Sturmeh> stuff that is propietary atm
<Gnea> Pavlz-01: it's a package
<bazhang> Pavlz-01, it will help with playing those files
<Uplink> where can i get help for backtrack?
<bazhang> Uplink, in their channel
<Gnea> !avi | Pavlz-01
<ubottu> Pavlz-01: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xzcvczx> Uplink: backtrack website
<Uplink> (bazhang): whats their channel?
<p4_xxx> ok thanks
<Gnea> #backtrack
<Uplink> (Gnea): i did join there and its empty
<Gnea> Uplink: what about asking in #slackware ?
<Uplink> ty Gnea
<xzcvczx> do people just find the biggest channel they can these days and ask whatever question they have?
<Gnea> xzcvczx: sometimes
<bazhang> xzcvczx, not here
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: okay...
<balazs> hi.
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: is that a SATA cdrom?
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: because it looks like you've got a bad cable
<balazs> anyone else having problem setting up multiple keyboard layouts ? I could do it in 7.4 but it does not seem to work in gutsy
<Zeroyez> is there any free http proxy software i can get on ubuntu?
<zombieball> tor?
<BlueLaguna> Xubuntu should use Pulse sound server by default, right?
<commie_cary> I need help
<simplechat> Zeroyez, tor
<zombieball> !tor | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<xzcvczx> !ask | commie_cary
<ubottu> commie_cary: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<commie_cary> I  need to copy and paste mty filesstem into another partition
<Zeroyez> so I can just install tor and then connect to that server by typing in it's IP in firefox?
<commie_cary> however
<commie_cary> it wont let me
<joejoecircusboy> Zeroyez: There are probably 20+ http proxies available in the Ubuntu repositories
<xzcvczx> commie_cary: you must do it from terminal as root
<MXIIA> is there a way to restore the panels to the default settings?
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MXIIA> thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<misterecs81> I seem to have lost the sound functionality in Ubuntu, but NOT in the WinXP Virtual machine I'm running . . . any ideas?
<UncleTimmy> Gnea: yes, sata.. do you mean a badpower cable?  i'm using a 4-pin molex to sata power adapter. might that have soemthing to do with it?
<Gnea> UncleTimmy: no, the SATA connector, not the power connector
<Reformer81> I'm trying to use recordmydesktop to make a short video of the Update Manager..  However, my system is already completely up to date.  How would I go about reverting to an older version of something (anything) in order to re-update it?
<misterecs81> I seem to have lost the sound functionality in Ubuntu, but NOT in the WinXP Virtual machine I'm running . . . any ideas?
<goes> hai...
<goes> hai...
<balazs> anyone else having problem setting up multiple keyboard layouts ? I could do it in 7.4 but it does not seem to work in gutsy. Added a new layout and set "both alt-s" to switch, but it does not ever switch
<UncleTimmy> Gnea: ok thanks for your help. much appreciated
<nickrud> I'm trying to run down where I get http_proxy set to htpp://:8080 ; I've looked in /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d, /etc/bash.bashrc, .profile, .bashrc , and /etc/environment. Where else could this have come from?
<luiz> \list
<Kernel> what are the big differences between normal ubuntu and the ubuntu server edition?. im considering installing the ubuntu server edition onto my home server.
<freeksh0w86> i'm having the most awful time with an ndiswrapped card. is there a tutorial on how to go into a computer store and DEMAND an Atheros wireless card and threaten to sue if they sell me one that isn't?
<regeya> heh freeksh0w86
<Kernel> freeksh0w86: google and buy offline...i recomend newegg.
<misterecs81> How do I find out if "POSIX Shared Memory" is enabled on my system?
<misterecs81> How do I find out if "POSIX Shared Memory" is enabled on my system?
<pajamian> Hi everyone.  I'm having problems printing to my Brother DCP-540CN.  When I try to print it sits in the print queue on "Processing" indefinately.  Can anyone help me find the problem?
<cxo> There was some dude asking me for help, he needs to run wine StarCraft.exe as root, so it can make a socket connection and let him play online, he was using ubuntu and it wouldnt let him get a X window when "su -"'d as root, kept complaining about DISPLAY, but we set it to :0.0
<regeya> I bought a belkin usb wireless thingy because I could get an old one working with the rt73 driver, but the new ones, despite the box and the product looking identical, are a different, and closed, chipset.
<regeya> and I mean, my old one works PERFECT.
<joejoecircusboy> misterecs81: check for /dev/shm
<cheater-conrad> :D
<cheater-conrad> this is awesome
<mrpockets> !ubuntu USB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu usb
<regeya> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cheater-conrad> i quit gentoo today
<mrpockets> !ubuntu to USB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu to usb
<qr> cxo: jsut a thought, try su without the -, the - resets the environment iirc.
<mrpockets> thanks homes
<Kernel> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<cheater-conrad> i've been on it for ~5 years, on and off mostly on
<misterecs81> [JOEJOECIRCUSBOY] ==> Where / How do I check for /dev/shm? As in, see if the directory exists?
<xzcvczx> cheater-conrad: i still use gentoo on decent machine... well on my server anyway
<regeya> the server edition is awesome Kernel.  unfortunately the only machine I can use it on is an old ppc at work, and ppc is no longer supported :-(  I ended up using debian etch on that hunkajunk
<joejoecircusboy> misterecs81: yes
<cheater-conrad> xzcvczx: i've been around forever, and i settled on gentoo back when it was good and portage was awesome, like 5 years ago or more
<pajamian> regeya: you get that with a lot of hardware, they look the same on the outside, but they are completely different inside.
<candive> Hi all, how do I format my flashdrive?? Please.
<freeksh0w86> Is there anything I can do to make ndiswrapped drivers less intolerable? This piece of crap keeps randomly disconnecting without even losing connection in the system tray. I never had these problems with my Atheros-based D-Link.
<joejoecircusboy> misterecs81: Unless you're running Linux from 1995, you have POSIX Shared memory support :)
<cheater-conrad> but i've used many other distributions to, but gentoo was always my main os
<regeya> pajamian: yeah, and no hints on the packaging.
<misterecs81> [JOEJOECIRCUSBOY] ==> The directory is there with a Pulse-shm file in it. Am I good?
<Kernel> regeya: hmm. im currently using freebsd on my home server and freebsd is rocking for a server...stable as hell and *very* secure.
<joejoecircusboy> misterecs81: ya
<pajamian> regeya: sometimes there's a part# or something that can be helpful.
<LulaMolusco> Hello, Every one... I've recently buy a new 64-bit computer with no OS.. I used a old ubuntu liveCD I had here, but it's 32-bit. I can upgrade from 7.10 32-bit to 8.04 64-bit directly?
<cheater-conrad> but i got sick of it because portage isn't good or unique anymore, and gentoo doesnt have any benefits i see
<Kernel> is there big differences in normal ubuntu and the server?
<misterecs81> [JOEJOECIRCUSBOY] ==> Sweet, Thanks!
<Gnea> !usb | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<joejoecircusboy> LulaMolusco: no, you'll have to reinstall
<joejoecircusboy> misterecs81: np
<freeksh0w86> Can't someone clean-room reverse engineer a Marvell wireless driver now that FCC deemed FLOSS wireless drivers legal now?
<amenado> LulaMolusco-> as you may find out, there are not many advantages with 64bits
<cheater-conrad> amenado: well, it depends
<LulaMolusco> thank you <joejoecircusboy>
<cheater-conrad> like, 64-bit debian > i386 debian will be a difference
<joejoecircusboy> LulaMolusco: np
<cheater-conrad> because 64-bit has so many more optimizations than old i386
<amenado> cheater-conrad-> that is not many, thats is few :P
<LulaMolusco> AMENADO, why do you say that? There are major problems with the 64-bit version?
<gleyve> What's a good torrent software for Linux Ubuntu?
<bazhang> cheater-conrad, not much in fact
<cheater-conrad> ?
<cheater-conrad> over i386?
<bazhang> !torrent | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cheater-conrad> you have all the i686 optimizations and more
 * freeksh0w86 loves 64-bit Ubuntu and knows how to configure Flash.
<candive> Gnea, mrpockets / Thank you.
<amenado> LulaMolusco-> lots of apps are not writtent to take advantage of 64bit..mostly 32bits still
<bazhang> cheater-conrad, just use the generic kernel
<crazy_bus> I plugged in a logitech clearchat headset and got the mic working.  However sound only comes out of one ear. I've checked that the volume control is set correctly.  Is there anything I can do?
<IndyGunFreak> gleyve: default install has transmission, which is pretty good if you ask me
 * joejoecircusboy loves 64bit too
<amenado> LulaMolusco-> but if you insist, go ahead,
<pajamian> freeksh0w86: there are people that are good at that and they have helped to create many of the drivers that Linux uses today (broadcomm drivers come to mind).  But that said, you may be stuck with using ndiswrapper for a while longer.
 * IndyGunFreak bashed 64bits into 32bits
<gleyve> IndyGunFreak: thank you
<Reformer81> How would I go about reverting to an older version of an application so that the Update Manager tries to update it again?
<LulaMolusco> amenado -> hmmm, I see.. I'll think about for now. Probably I won't reinstall it
<zelrikriando> Reformer81, why no reinstalling?
<LulaMolusco> amenado -> Thank you so much for the advice
<zelrikriando> not*
<amenado> LulaMolusco-> but soon, 64bit apps version would be available..
<Reformer81> zelrikriando: I want Update Manager to do it (I'm making a recording of how Update Manager works, but my system is 100% up to date )
<pajamian> Reformer81: Just wait a couple days, then
<ari_stress> morning guys :)
<tanner> is there any way to convert a XFS drive to something else? without destroying the data
<LulaMolusco> amenado -> Then later I shall reinstall it, but now, this little beauty has some heavy work to complete ;)
<PhQu> just copy everything off of the XFS drive and than reformat it, than copy everything back?
<LulaMolusco> amenado -> Thank you for so much attention
<tanner> PhQu: thats basically waht im doing, but 500gb takes a while to copy
<amenado> LulaMolusco-> i wish you da best
<nickrud> !cookie | amenado
<ubottu> amenado: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * amenado redfaced
<Atomic_UE> is there way to communicate with trackerd via command line? like a text based client or command or something?
<nickrud> Atomic_UE there's several commands,  ls /usr/bin/tracker*
<Tom_nuggin> someone help
<Tom_nuggin> "(myUserName) is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<siefny> hi all
<Tom_nuggin> I added myself to a new group,I modded the persmissinos file for usb write access,
<Tom_nuggin> now I can't gedit anytjing
<Tom_nuggin> anything :(
<siefny> sombody can help?? i have problem on grub..:/
<pajamian> Tom_nuggin: you probably removed yourself from the wheel group by accident
<Tom_nuggin> how do I add myself back
<nickrud> pajamian admin group in ubuntu
<Tom_nuggin> ?
<pajamian> nickrud: oops, ok, admin group
<PhQu> siefny: what is the problem?
<nickrud> Tom_nuggin type groups  in a terminal, what does it return?
<Tom_nuggin> timmy usbusers
<Tom_nuggin> Lol
<Tom_nuggin> yeap that's the turd that's got me in the mess
<Tom_nuggin> no other groups
<amenado> pajamian-> wheel group is not on ubuntu, perhaps on bsd like systems
<nickrud> Tom_nuggin yep, lost a bunch of groups.  boot into recovery mode, go to the command line, and run   adduser timmy admin
<pajamian> Tom_nuggin: you need to boot to a live CD, mount your hdd partition and modify the /etc/group file to add yourself back to the admin group
<Tom_nuggin> uh
<pajamian> amenado: it's on some linux systems, in ubuntu it's admin.
<Tom_nuggin> I'll do nickrud's way
<nickrud> or use pajamian's method, but mine is much easier :)
<Tom_nuggin> :)
<Tom_nuggin> ty
<pajamian> Tom_nuggin: yeah, nickrud's way is easier.
<siefny> im instal ubuntu 7.10 on alternate cd....and instal complete but on restart i see "disk boot faturite....' and im agin boot cd and select "boot 1st sector disk"
<nickrud> Tom_nuggin then, once you've got that done, add the following: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin
<hipitihop> I need to get a linux device connected via usbnet on my hardy laptop to see the outside world i.e. ping router  and beyond, can someone please help ?
<siefny> grub run...and Erorr 10 :/
<amenado> pajamian-> yes, but not many knows wheel is the root..only old foggies like us :P
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<nickrud> zelrikriando hi
<Tom_nuggin> huh
<nickrud> amenado wasn't wheel for su privs, and also never used in debian/based ?
<Tom_nuggin> nickrud where?
<pajamian> amenado: hehehe, I use wheel on the centos boxes I admin for root sudo.  I never actually checked what it was in ubuntu because I never had to mess with it.
<amenado> nickrud i believed it is
<nickrud> Tom_nuggin the easiest way is to use groupadd, but I suggest just   adduser timmy <group> , repeat until done. Prevents the error
<pajamian> nickrud: yeah, I don't know for debian-based, I use wheel in centos which is RH based.
<Tom_nuggin> hmm do you know if there's a generic group for wireless
<Tom_nuggin> too
 * nickrud never got real good in rh based stuff, just did debian
<Tom_nuggin> and usb
<nickrud> Tom_nuggin those are the groups I'm in, and have access to everything
<pajamian> Tom_nuggin: possibly, but once you get yourself in the admin group you can boot back into the regular install and fix the others from there.
<Tom_nuggin> okay thanks nickrud, and pajamian for chirping in
<luigi> someone could help me with vsftpd? yesterday worked, and now not more... i think the .conf file are damaged..
<Tom_nuggin> :))))
<pajamian> nickrud: yeah, I started with RH, and still like it for servers, but I think ubuntu is the best for workstations.
<nickrud> pajamian I did suse, redhat then mandrake. Then wanted debian but brainlocked at the command line after the install :) Did lfs for about a half year with mandrake gui for fallback till I could do debian
<luigi> no one that know vsftpd?
<gisli> hello
<pajamian> nickrud: heh, yeah, debian-based is different, but I didn't think that different.  I've done some admin on a debian server in the past, but not lately.
<Atomic_UE> nickrud, there doesn't seem to be anything of use...I'm looking for something the same as the search tool but for command line
<luigi> just for control my .conf file...
<gisli> where are everyone
<Johnny> can someone help me with a wireless problem, i took this card out of my other laptop which it worked fine with and i could go anywhere in my house but with this laptop im stuck in this room what do i do to fix it?
<pajamian> nickrud: but, to be honest, it was ubuntu that got me started using sudo, so now I use it on the RH based systems too.
<Meesis_Meeso> gisli: in your internetz bllocking ur connectionz
<nickrud> Atomic_UE tracker-query looks like the right command, but I don't know the format for the query-file.rdf
<nbcthreat> Johnny: are you sure it's using the same card?
<nbcthreat> Lots of laptops have cards built in.
<Johnny> yes
<Johnny> theres no other card
<nbcthreat> OK.
<nbcthreat> Same antenna?
<Meesis_Meeso> gisli: all your connectionz are belong to us.
<Johnny> there is no antenna
<Johnny> its an internal card
<nbcthreat> PCMCIA-type?
<nbcthreat> Sticks out the side?
<luigi> someone that control this vsftpd .conf file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/36864/
<Atomic_UE> nickrud, mmm I don't have that command available...I'll look it up
 * siefny need help with grub (erorr 10) pls priv him ;P
<Johnny> eth1            Centrino b      ipw2100
<gisli> wtf
<nbcthreat> same as it was before
<Meesis_Meeso> ?
<Johnny> yes
<nbcthreat> so it sticks out the side.
<Johnny> NO
<Johnny> INTERNAL
<pajamian> ok ... asking my printing question again ...
<pajamian> Hi everyone.  I'm having problems printing to my Brother DCP-540CN.  When I try to print it sits in the print queue on "Processing" indefinately.  Can anyone help me find the problem?
<Bruno_F> i can't hear sound in the .swf's. any ideas why i can't? i'm using flashplugin non-free
<nbcthreat> Mini-pci, then.
<Wh00mp> i am trying to make a headless ubuntu server out of by laptop which lcd broke, i have everything working i think but there are two wires still sticking out of my laptop a grey and black wire, can i cut those? what will happen , what are they for? thanks in advance
<nbcthreat> OK.
<vilhelm> Hello ! I have a problem when i log out the screen where i should enter my user name and password is 2 much to the right so i cant see what i'm typing
<gisli> do enion know where i find an patch for ubuntu 8.04 to get ab 8.10
<Wh00mp> the wires have to do with the lcd
<nbcthreat> What's likely going on is that the mini-pci cards depend on an antenna built in to the laptop by the manufacturer. There's likely no antenna on the laptop you move it to.
<bazhang> gisli, #ubuntu+1
<Swian> anyone ever tried LinuxTiger?
<nbcthreat> Hence the greatly reduced range.
<nickrud> Wh00mp I think I'd find a hardware forum for your laptop ;)
<pajamian> and ... more info ... I can print to a file, and am trying to figure out how to use the lpr command to send the file to the printer now.  Just to see if it works.
<bazhang> Swian, what is that
<Wh00mp> nickrud - thnaks
<gisli> i did try linux tiger that crap sticknse
<Swian> its a version of linux that tries to be like OS X in interface
<Gnea> !language | gisli
<ubottu> gisli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Swian> installing it in virtual box
<Atomic_UE> nickrud, tracker-utils package has that command as well as tracker-search which is command line search. Should do what I need. Thanks for your help
<Swian> I think its based on ubuntu
<Swian> won't fit on a CD though, you'd need a cd
<Swian> DVD rather
<bazhang> max that nick is taken
<DozedOnLinux> looking for either, command-line, or gui for listing/displaying what dependencies are being used by what modules. basically looking to find if certain dependencies, are no longer needed. essentially, to ensure a blacklisted item is not affecting other modules.
<nickrud> Atomic_UE it probably would have done me good to look at the entire output of ls :)
<vilhelm> Hello ! I have a problem when i log out the screen where i should enter my user name and password is 2 much to the right so i cant see what i'm typing
<gisli> has anyone trid the knew linux
<Swian> gisli, what new linux
<pajamian> vilhelm: adjust your monitor settings
<bazhang> gisli, that is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<luigi> no one can help me with VSFTPD ?
<mjs7231> I know this is the wrong channel but I have a basic Python question, anyone know Python here?
<Nutt718> !vls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vls
<wols_> mjs7231: #python
<vilhelm> but what should i adjust cuz when i'm in everything is fine
<Nutt718> !vsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsl
<mjs7231> wols_, it says I need an ident to join that channel.. :-/
<ssastre> hi there, is there a way to make a grep -P in debian?
<nickrud> luigi people that use it do come through regularly, just ask every 15min or so
<gisli> ok but how can i play any games in ubuntu
<wols_> !register > mjs7231
<pajamian> vilhelm: it's probably using a different video mode and your monitor needs to be adjusted for that video mode.
<ubottu> mjs7231, please see my private message
<ssastre> with other command or something equivalent?
<wols_> mjs7231: we still won#t answer python questions. use the appropriate channel
<bazhang> !wine | gisli
<ubottu> gisli: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Swian> gisli you can run some under wine
<luigi> nickrud thaks a lot
<nbcthreat> Anyone here have any experience installing Ubuntu via USB?
<mjs7231> Thanks guys.. :)
<mjs7231> I know how to make an ident now
<vilhelm> ok but how can i change that pajamian?
<bazhang> !usb | nbcthreat
<ubottu> nbcthreat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pajamian> vilhelm: log out, then use the buttons on your monitor (it is different for each monitor).
<gisli> is ubuntu 8.10 out
<joejoecircusboy> gisli: Not until 8.10
<nbcthreat> Thanks. I've tried all the available USB methods, but everything hangs at initramfs during boot on my Thinkpad X40.
<Nutt718> Has anyone tried VLC Media Player?
<nbcthreat> Any chance it's the hardware?
<vilhelm> pajamian ok but i have a really old monitor so i cant get into any menus
<wols_> !anyone > Nutt718
<nbcthreat> VLC is great.
<ubottu> Nutt718, please see my private message
<pajamian> vilhelm: it's possible that the monitor is not compatible with the video mode displayed by the login screen as well, but try adjusting it first.
<DG19075> agres wityh nbcthreat
<joejoecircusboy> wols_: Why don't you write a script for that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Nutt718:  VLC works very nice, i use it all the time
<pajamian> vilhelm: and as for the monitor not working properly, I can't help you if your monitor is broken.
<arthur_> vlc rocks...
<DG19075> I've used VLC with Windows at work to play m4a spot comtent. Really helpful
<Nutt718> DozedOnLinux, DG19075, thanks
<arthur_> mplayer is cool too
<vilhelm> pajamian my monitor is not broken when it works fine inside but @ the login the box is just in the right down corner
<vilhelm> it was fine before i installed my geforce drivers
<vilhelm> and i had same problem in Ubuntu
<axisys> how to install gizmo project ?
<arthur_> what monotor?
<axisys> is there a deb pkg ?
<Flacker> what output are you supposed to get when you do the command modprobe ndiswrapper?
<pajamian> vilhelm: try changing the video mode for the login screen, then (not sure how, let me see if I can find it)...
<vilhelm> ok thx alot
<nbcthreat> axisys: there's a deb on the gizmo website
<pajamian> vilhelm: it's probably a setting in your xorg.conf file somewhere, I'm not sure what the setting is.
<axisys> nbcthreat: http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/linux/ it only talks about dapper
<pajamian> vilhelm: but you should be able to change the video mode to one that actually works with your monitor.
<nickrud> Flacker if the module got inserted into the kernel properly, you'll see no output
<Flacker> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿vilhelm: thats a resolution issue. you can probably just edit the ("Virtual Display" section of xorg.conf ),resolution to fix it.
<mjs7231> OK, color me stupid.. but I registered my nickname and it still says "#python :You need to be identified to join that channel" when I try to join.. :(
<Flacker> my wireless however is still not working and  the driver was correctly installed
<k4r1m> could anybody help? i cant seem to get some of the audio working while playing back mkv files...
<cheater-conrad> what package is "sh" in
<cheater-conrad> the command
<nbcthreat> axisys: I think it worked just fine for me recently.
<pajamian> [18:51] -NickServ- mjs7231 has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<cheater-conrad> binutils?
<nbcthreat> Try it and see what happens.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to save data on a windows box.  when mounting (fmro the live cd--  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1p1) I get mount:special device /dev/hda1p1 does not exist
<craigbass1976> However, I can see that it is there in fdisk
<mjs7231> thanks pajamian, I'm in a weird mood, need to read more carefully! :)
<fcrx7turbo> how do i know on what hd number a os is on if it only shows /dev/sda
<mjs7231> pajamian, Thanks im all set now
<pajamian> mjs7231: yw
<gisli> somone has ubuntu 7.04 in this chat
<craigbass1976> ok, forget it.  just did /dev/hda1 and it was fine.  whatever.  Can anyone explain that one?
<craigbass1976> Why fdisk prints out the weird devicepath?
<gsevil> can somebody help me? why I suddenly can't access to main menu, while Places and System is ok, and Firefox can't show bookmark bar, problem with interface
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli:  is there something in which you need assistance with 7.04 ?
<Gnea> gsevil: tried logging out/back in?
<gisli> yes my friend has it and i dont understand the internet seting's it 7.04 i have 8.04
<nbcthreat> gsevil: ctrl+alt+backspace if you can't
<gsevil> I 've restarted my computer
<nbcthreat> gsevil: same issue?
<luigi> someone that control this vsftpd .conf file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/36864/
<Gnea> gsevil: try making a new account - does the problem happen there too?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli:  stating more specific issue may help in resolving the issue. what is the setting(s) in which you are having trouble with ?
<gisli> can someone help me
<gisli> 7.04 internet setting's
<nbcthreat> gsevil: alse make sure you've turned the visual effects off in the appearance menu
<test34> What should I use to convert text images to real text?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli:  sorry, but that is not enough information. what internet settings are you trying to change/modify. most can be set using Network Manager.
<gisli> and every time i try to put the password for the internet nothing happen's
<Tom_nuggin> yay I can gedit
<Tom_nuggin> I added myself to the vboxusers group that was created for virtual box
<Tom_nuggin> I can't seem to remember if I added any other groups
<Tom_nuggin> VM cannot start because the hard disk is not accessible (VD: error opening image file  (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED)).
<hardhatpat> i need to remove 3dnow support from my kernel to fix a bug in quake3 ... does anyone have any experience with kernel recompilations?
<siefny> if some one can help me with grub (erorr 10) pls pm me...
<Tom_nuggin> "VM cannot start because the hard disk '/home/timmy/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vmdk' is not accessible (VD: error opening image file '/home/timmy/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vmdk' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED))."
<Daisuke_Laptop> !kernel | hardhatpat
<ubottu> hardhatpat: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli: are you speaking of the WEP or WPA settings(for netowrk) , or something else altogether ?
<compaq_> is there a way to configure two monitors/
<compaq_> ?
<shubuntu> hey does anyone know how to whois someone on here? i tried typing / whois with the slash close to whois but it didn't work
<nbcthreat> compaq: depends on the video card
<gisli> Tom_nuggin remove the hard drive and put in again
<abe3k> hi, any one knows how to add a python script to the right click dropdown menu in nautilus ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> shubuntu: check the server window, it doesn't show in the channel window
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿shubuntu:  Network Tools application in menu
<gisli> WPA
<gsevi1> I've just create a new account, and it's normal, so what's the problem with my account? can I change it back?
<shubuntu> i guess xchat doesn't have it then
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli: for that you need to setup a WPA file on your computer along with the WPA passphrase
<Flannel> abe3k: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<bazhang> gisli, remove the hard drive? that is not helpful advice.
<abe3k> Flannel: Thanx
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone help me with arccos? I've heard dd_rescue can work through this?
<n1zjd> shubuntu, Click on the EFNet tab in xchat
<Flannel> n1zjd: What on earth?
<gisli> bazhag:it did happend with my computter and did take him out and put him bak in
<n1zjd> opps
<misterecs81> I'm trying to configure my ATI Video card driver (from the ATI website) but it won't let me saying: " aticonfig --initial Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad File Descriptor" what do I do?
<n1zjd> the FreeNode tab
<n1zjd> my bad
<bazhang> gisli, this is for a vm; that is not a solution.
<gisli> jeje it did work
<misterecs81> I'm trying to configure my ATI Video card driver (from the ATI website) but it won't let me saying: " aticonfig --initial Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad File Descriptor" what do I do?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli:  you can take a look at this, as it will probably be of some assistance> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?#Configuring%20wpa_supplicant
<gisli> how do i put up wpa file an wpa passphrase
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gisli: that should help you out. there is a few steps
<misterecs81> I'm trying to configure my ATI Video card driver (from the ATI website) but it won't let me saying: " aticonfig --initial Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad File Descriptor" what do I do?
<fauzie> hi ...
<Pelo> evening folks
<fauzie> need help setting up sound
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: ever deal with ARccOS ?
<Flacker> hey I have ndiswrapper installed and my wireless is not working still
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, what is that
<Pelo> fauzie, can you be a little more specific ?
<q_a_z_steve> dvd encoding
<fauzie> I have Audigy 2 soundcard, and an onboard soundcard
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, what is your end goal here
<fauzie> Ubuntu thinks taht I am using the soundboard one
<fauzie> how do I change this?
<siefny> someone can help??im instal ubuntu 7.10 on alternate cd....and instal complete but on restart i see "disk boot faturite....' and im agin boot cd and select "boot 1st sector disk" and...grub run and erorr 10 :/
<Pelo> Flacker, you are aware that you need to setup your wifi's window driver in ndiswrapper right ?
<Pelo> fauzie, do you want to use both or just the one ?
<Flacker> yeah I did that too Pelo and it still doesnt work sorry for not clarifying
<fauzie> Just the Audigy
<Pelo> fauzie, check in your bios settings,  do disable the onboard card
<Pelo> Flacker, check in the forum and on this link,  see if they have any specifics about your card ,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fauzie> so .. restart and press F8??
<Pelo> fauzie, usualy del on most computer , but it might be f8 on yours, you often get a message  "press ??? for setup" in the first screen when you boot
<Pelo> fauzie, better check your manual
<lunch> .close
<fauzie> ok ... trying
<fauzie> manual gone a long time ago :D
<Pelo> fauzie, just read the screen when you boot,  it migth go by quickly
<Flacker> and another thing Pelo the wireless function in the wireless app thing seems to have disapeared
<arthur_> usually del or f2 or f10 hold one down at a time while booting....
<Pelo> Flacker, I'm no good with wifi , but it might just be a change in the app , if you just upgraded
<Flacker> I didnt
<Flacker> which is weird
<compaq_> is there a way to setup for a second monitor
<compaq_> ?
<Pelo> !dualhead | compaq_
<ubottu> compaq_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
 * Pelo 's neighbour gave him a 17"crt , in thanks for installing ubuntu on her machine.  slightly newer then my old on 
<Flynsarmy> In an mkv when trying to set vlc as the default application i get: 'Failed to close file /home/user/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.RKHSFU: fclose() failed: Success'. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Legendario> Is there any program to check for the life time of the hard disc, hard errors, etc? Can anyone suggest me something like that?
<pajamian> gah, I can't believe I'm this stupid.  I just power-cycled my priner and it's working now.
<fauzie> ok sound is working now ...
<pajamian> Legendario: smartctl
<juan> hi
<Pelo> Legendario, maybe try asking in #hardware
<Pelo> fauzie, congrats
<Pelo> !hi | juan
<ubottu> juan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fauzie> Pelo, thanks for ur help
<pajamian> !info smartmontools | Legendario
<ubottu> legendario: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 281 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Pelo> fauzie, what key did you have to hit ?
<fauzie> Just like u said, disable the 2nd soundcard from BIOS
<fauzie> it was Alt-F2
<fauzie> ... well... no ... It was Del
<fauzie> :D
<Pelo> ;-)
<Legendario> thanks pajamian, i guess thats exactly what i was wondering!  ;-)
<fauzie> I haven't use Linux for 4 years (had to use WIndows because I went home and live with parents)
<pajamian> Legendario: yw
<fauzie> so many things had changed ...
<pajamian> fauzie: wow, oppresive parents.
<Flynsarmy> Where does apt save all the .deb's ?
<fauzie> Yeah, but I used Firefox, GIMP, and Pidgin on windows ...
<m0u5e> o__O;
 * Gnea ducks
<pajamian> Flynsarmy: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dmsuperman> So I try to reinstall libgtk2.0-0 (because I installed a custom one for the global menu, and didn't like it). However, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y libgtk2.0-0" responds that it can't be installed because it couldn't be downloaded
<dmsuperman> Any ideas why that might be and how to force it to download it?
<Pelo> Flynsarmy, /var/apt/cahe or something similar
<DozedOnLinux> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pelo> dmsuperman, might just be something with the server , change the server and see
<Flynsarmy> pajamian, To make space am i able to just sudo rm * in that directory?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: how do I do that from the command line?
<pajamian> Flynsarmy: to make space just: sudo apt-get clean
<Flynsarmy> pajamian, Thanks
<pajamian> Flynsarmy: yw
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how I can change which server apt-get is using from the command line?
<candive> Hi all, My flash-drive is "un-mountable. How do I format my USB. Please.
<dmsuperman> candive: parted or gparted will let you
<dmsuperman> candive: gparted being the GUI one
<cellofellow> candive: try sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sd[a-z]1
<pajamian> dmsuperman: you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cellofellow> candive: but only if you *really* want to format.
<dmsuperman> pajamian: I'm trying to get libgtk2.0-0 to reinstall...which entry would I need to change and to what value?
<kindofabuzz> is a swap file auto created if one is not specified?  i reinstalled the other day without setting a swap partition because i usually set a swap file insted once installed.  but I just remembered I never made that swap file.  but according to system monitor i have a 1.3G swap but never created one
<pajamian> !info libgtk2.0
<candive> dmsuperman, cellofellow thanksThanks I will try again
<candive> will try
<Pelo> later folks
<pajamian> bah the bot disappeared.
<summatusmentis> I'm working on installing Ubuntu to a Motion Computing LE1600, and I've installed it via VMWare to a partition, but I can't figure out how to get GRUB installed
<Flynsarmy> How good is gparted at resizing partitions without losing data?
<summatusmentis> since it's a Tablet PC, there's no way to boot from CD, and it can't boot from USB
<pajamian> Flynsarmy: I've never seen a problem with it, but I highly recommend that you back up first.
<FAJALOU> hi my boot time is running a little slow and there is a program that i think is bogging it down; how can i try turning it off?
<candive> cellofellow, terminal says its mounted but re insert nothing computer file brows shows but unable to mount??
<scorch__> has anyone upgrade to 8.10 yet?
<scorch__> *ed
<blizzardman1219> does anyone here have experience with the wpa_gui?
<FAJALOU> scorch__:  try #ubuntu+1
<scorch__> ok thanks
<Ashfire908> is webmin in the ubuntu repos?
<FAJALOU> is it possible for my computer, at boot, to run scripts simutaneously?
<crdlb> !webmin | Ashfire908
<crdlb> bah
<crdlb> Ashfire908: no, but I think there's some sort of replacement
<kindofabuzz> oh i figured out why i have a swap even though i didn't make one.  i have a swap partition on another hard drive from another distro.  i guess ubuntu auto uses it
<Ashfire908> crdlb, yeah, I thought so.
<scorch__> kindo: yeah it will detect and us it
<scorch__> *use
<isaacj87> what does one do when they're trying to install packages that have unmet deps? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5578095&postcount=27)
<kindofabuzz> can i safely unmount a swap and create one where i want it?
<debCarlos> What soft do you recommend to me for doing backups ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz:  how much physical memory do you have ?
<debCarlos> !backup
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: 768
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: in terminal this reports ? > sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness	
<lWizardl> hi
<candive>  dmsuperman, cellofellow, gparted worked. it stumbled but it worked.
<lWizardl> how do i fix the GDM themes from gnome-look to install on Ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: reason i'm asking because i prefer a swap file and i plan to format the other distro anyways which has the swap partition
<cellofellow> candive: gparted uses mkfs anyway, so it'd been quicker with the CLI.
<crdlb> Ashfire908: found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<debCarlos> Hey
<candive> cellofellow the terminal command did not work? But gparted did the job thank you.
<Ashfire908> crdlb, thanks.
<debCarlos> What happened to ubottu
<debCarlos> ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: well there is a way to stop using it, maybe it would work if you disable swap, then remove swap drive. not sure though
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿kindofabuzz: that would probably entail you to remove that distro right after doing so
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: yeah i know how, just wondering if things will go weird by disabling it for a little bit until the swap file is set up
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿kindofabuzz: this is temporary for current session. there is a way to keep it, but i have since lost them notes> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=0
<candive> chow
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: ok thanks
<blizzardman1219> does anyone here have experience with the wpa_gui?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz:  just trying to throw some ideas in the pot
<arthur_> how do i tell how big the vdrive is in vbox? from linux side...linux is the host
<theBrettman> can I look through the filesystem with grub?
<theBrettman> I wanna see if certain dir are there...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿kindofabuzz:  after restart, it will go back to default , this shows current >sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness	
<ak-49> Hi, I am trying to install snort-mysql via apt-get however I'm getting errors. The first time I ran apt-get it ran the proper config scripts and started the config wizard but I answered a few questions wrong so I wanted to remove the package and reinstall. Now I am getting errors when I try to remove or reinstall the package. I will paste the relevant errors on pastebin.com any one know what might be causing this?
<summatusmentis> anyone have suggestions as to how to get GRUB installed on my LE1600?
<fallore> i was installing from guty to HH and i got the "generating locales..." error. i booted into failsafe gnome and downloaded the packages manually, killing the locale process as it came up. it finished, and i'm not sure what i should do now. reboot?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿﻿kindofabuzz: i have 512mb and can successfully run it at (but i dont put a great load on mem)> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=0	
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: you can also just do swapoff =)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: yeah ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: is that Kernel Option ?
<kindofabuzz> swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swap‐
<kindofabuzz>        ping
<misterecs81> I'm trying to use 'BUILDPKG' and i'm having allot of errors, can anyone help?
<kindofabuzz> swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swap‐
<kindofabuzz>        ping
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<kindofabuzz> ooops
<ak-49> here is the error I'm getting when trying to install snort-mysql if anyone is willing to help.
<ak-49> http://pastebin.com/m4a8f8837
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: do i use that as Kernel Option for boot ? is that what you are saying ?
<dabb1> which uses less resource memory mozilla or opera
<dark_j> how do you setup a usb printer in a non-gui on ubuntu-server?
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: no just cli
<John12345> hell whats the name of that song that goes do do dodado dodado do do dado dadado
<John12345> it jazzy
<John12345> swing kind of
<John12345> help please
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: ok that looks interesting i will check it out later
<dark_j> how do you setup a usb printer in a non-gui on ubuntu-server?
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: i was just letting you know that you just run swapoff instead of setting swappiness to 0
<dark_j> ?
<ak-49> Any takers?
<dabb1> ﻿ which uses less resource memory mozilla or opera
<theBrettman> can I look through the filesystem with grub?
<ak-49> I know the problem is in the post-install script
<theBrettman> I wanna see if certain dir are there...
<theBrettman> cause I'm getting error 15
<dark_j> how do you setup a usb printer in a non-gui on ubuntu-server?
<ak-49> is there another way I can try to remove a package and reinstall it?
<joejoecircusboy> error 15? Jesus, that's not good!
<theBrettman> u use reinstall instead of install
<theBrettman> with apt-get
<dabb1> ﻿ which uses less resource memory mozilla or opera
<ak-49> I tried that.
<debCarlos> How can i check the speed of my messages in pidgin
<debCarlos> >
<debCarlos> How can i make a tar.gz archive ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: well, i use it as a temporary deal, as i dont know what will happen if i boot into that type of situation
<fallore> i was installing from guty to HH and i got the "generating locales..." error. i booted into failsafe gnome and downloaded the packages manually, killing the locale process as it came up. it finished, and i'm not sure what i should do now. reboot?
<theBrettman> so is there a way to look through the file system to find a / ?
<theBrettman> (in grub)
<jrib> debCarlos: right click -> create archive
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz: but i will look into it, as this current install will be toast, and installed on another machine with much better speed
<theBrettman> cause I put vmlinuz and initrd.gz in /install/
<debCarlos> jrib: From terminal...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz:  this is just old junker i use for testing
<jrib> debCarlos: tar czf file.tar.gz file1 file2 ...
<zz> startx does not work like it used to, i used to be able to type startx COMMAND and it used to start that application all by itself
<kindofabuzz> DozedOnLinux: you should just make a swap file instead of a whole partition, easy directions here, middle of page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<debCarlos> ok jrib, thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zz> DozedOnLinux: I am trying to play a game but it keeps windowing out from fullscreen and lags like mad
<Cdilling> hey all
<Cdilling> anyone used/ ever install wireshark?
<jrib> Cdilling: best to just ask the channel your question
<Cdilling> has anyone installed wireshark on ubuntu?
<jrib> Cdilling: of course.  Is that your actual question?
<dante__> hola
<elf_> how do you install the prior version of KDE4?
<Lideruno> olá! sei que não pode tcr em português, mas algem poderia dialogar comigo, pq não consigo me cadastrar!poderia?
<kindofabuzz> sudo aptitude install wireshark
<mixed1234> how do you install the prior version of KDE4?
<zz> how do i run one program with X ?
<jrib> Lideruno: /join #ubuntu-pt
<castillo> how can i reset a /dev/ttyACM0 port,, i'm getting this: Failed to open /dev/ttyACM0: Input/output error ??
<Cdilling> thanks kindo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz:  i thought you said startx doesnt work for you ... or ... is it a game that doesnt work for you ?
<zz> startx works, but how do i "launch" X and the game? I thought I could so startx /Path/to/Game yes?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz: i suppose you may for some games, but, why you avoid going into X ?
<zz> DozedOnLinux: because something makes it window and then it lags
 * De[X]tone says hello... morning guyz..
<jrib> !register > Lideruno (read the private message from ubottu)
<Gnea> zz: what system specs do you have?
<zz> so if i got rid of everything else running in X then that would I am gussing solve my problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz: can you successfully run the games form command-line without the use of X ?
<m1xed> anyone know what is the prior version of KDE4 and how do I install it?
<zz> Gnea: how is that relevant if it did not do this yesterday?
<linuxguymarshall> I am having trouble running synaptic. gksudo says that it is already running and it is trying to bring it to the foreground. I had to Force quit last time I ran
<zz> DozedOnLinux: it complains that no X is running lol
<Gnea> zz: that's silly, the only thing that would be slowing the system down is older hardware
<Gnea> zz: or if it's new, improper drivers/setup
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz: it may make a difference in how you attack the issue, so it may very well be relevent
<zz> Gnea: since when does linux use drivers?
<Gnea> zz: since forever.
<zilt0id> hello, does anyone know how to tell if a particular network interface is using a static or dynamic ip address?
<zz> Gnea: drivers and modules are the same thing?
<Gnea> zz: if you perform the lsmod command, you will see them all loaded.
<Gnea> zz: yes.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zz: i see, sorry i cant help users that dont want the help
<Gnea> DozedOnLinux: enough.
<fallore> augh i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and my mouse configuration is back to default, the side buttons no longer go back and forward like i had them. is there an easy fix or do i have to figure the whole thing out again?
<bobyada_> what does my phone require to use blue proximity?
<Gnea> zz: what game is it?
<zz> Gnea: openarena, it used to work fine, but now it goes to window mode after a certain amount of time and then it becomes unplayable
<zz> I am going to try and disable screensaver
<Gnea> zz: have you tried resetting the game config?
<zz> I haven't screwed the the config
<zz> *witht he
<Gnea> that could be it.
<zzzz_> sup zz
<zzzz_> im zzzz
<zzzz_> lol
<Gnea> try mv'ing it out of the way
<zz> ok zzzzz?
<linuxguymarshall> zz:Look at config, then restart your pc, then reinstall
<Gnea> zz: then start the game fresh - see if it switches on its own again or not
<linuxguymarshall> I need help with synaptic
<Gnea> grrr, the bot crashed again
<Gnea> how dare it!
<Cdilling> I have wireshark installed...has anyone used it?
<zilt0id> Cdilling, yes
<jclock80> I'm very new to Ubuntu and having trouble setting up bluetooth. Can anyone help?
<dennister> would anyone here have any experience with voice synthesizers for the blind? specifically, I'm having some difficulty getting speakup to work with the various syntheisizers that are installed and available
<m1xed> anyone knows how to install KDE 3.5?
<Bhavesh> any good explanation of why ubuntu configures first hdd drive as sda instead of hda ?
<dew5> whats the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<jrib> Bhavesh: libata
<Gnea> dennister: have you tried festival?
<m1xed> Bhavesh, do you have a sata HD?
<dennister> m1xed: try installing kubuntu...full kde
<zilt0id> dew5, kubuntu runs KDE, ubuntu runs GNOME
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dew5: KDE vs GNome
<Bhavesh> m1xed :nope.. strictly IDE drives
<m1xed> dennister, yes but wont that install KDE4??? I HATE KDE4
<linuxguymarshall> how can I end synaptic from the terminal?
<dennister> dew5: only difference is the kde for kubuntu
<dew5> which would you 2 prefer?
<Bhavesh> this is  a few yrs old m/b don't even have SATA ctrl
<Gnea> !caps | m1xed
<Gnea> rawr.
<dennister> m1xed: no, you have to install kde4 to get kde4
<Bhavesh> can you also label rest of the drives the same way /dev/sdX instead of /dev/hdX?
<m1xed> dennister, i dont want to install kde4, i want to install kde 3.5
<jrib> Bhavesh: yes, that's how the kernel handles them now
<dennister> Gnea: festival is installed and working with kttsmgr, but not in console with speakup, and this blind user needs something working in console
<Daisuke_Laptop> m1xed: NO, kde4 is NOT the default for kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> m1xed: all you have to do is install kubuntu-desktop and select kde from the login
<windowsxp> how do you change the main menu icon on the panel?
<Bhavesh> jrib thank you .. one more q'. how about the secondary hdd ctrl's  ( i am have built in FakeRaid ctrl and i am going to put one more pci card ctrl will they be called /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX ?
<jrib> Bhavesh: I don't know anything about raid.  But afaik, everything is /dev/sdX now
<Bhavesh> jrib thanks.. let's see how it goes
<m1xed> Daisuke, so I should execute sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop???
<dennister> Gnea: the problem may be that speakup doesn't know which synthesizer to use, as installing the required speechd-up and speech-dispatcher also pulled in some other dependences, like espeak and flite, as well as festival
<zilt0id> sdX is for SATA devices, AFAIK
<Daisuke_Laptop> m1xed: correct
<Daisuke_Laptop> zilt0id: sdX is for everything now.
<m1xed> Daisuke, thank you sensei!  I'll do that right now
<zz> Gnea: it was the screensaver
<Dice|Desktop> Hey guys
<Dice|Desktop> And gals
<zz> i disabled it and now it doesnt window out
<Bhavesh> zilt0id i know, question was if i have additional add on hdd ctrls will they have label sdX or hdX ?
<Gnea> dennister: according to apt, speechd-up is a sort of 'bridge' between the kernel and the user interface... i admit i do not know much about it, as we rarely have blind users grace us with their presence.
<goanookie> glas on this ubuntu channel ?
<powergoal2> Does anyone know of a rubiks cube style puzzle game on linux?
<Dice|Desktop> Does anyone know how I would un-frak my machine? :)
<zilt0id> Bhavesh, no clue
<Bhavesh> zilt0id no problem.. i am going to find out soon
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info gnubik | powergoal2
<error404notfound> I have HP Compaq 6720s and Ubuntu 8.04LTS. When I close the lid, and then open, the last screen hangs up... computer dies, I have to do a force restart by pulling out the battery..
<Daisuke_Laptop> no bot.
<Gnea> dennister: are you using fiesty?
<Daisuke_Laptop> powergoal2: gnubik is probably what you'll want
<m1xed> !defragment
<dennister> Gnea: yes, it is a bridge, and I'm using hardy
<Gnea> Daisuke_Laptop: yess...
<powergoal2> Daisuke_Laptop: thankyou much :)
<dennister> Gnea: I had to build a custom kernel to enable speakup, and I chose to add all the synthesizers that work with speakup as modules
<Dice|Desktop> It seems that, in my haste to remove my ubuntu partition from my dual boot system, I've done damage to the loading process of windows xp
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, how doi change my emerald theme?
<Gnea> dennister: so why the preference of console over the GUI?  why not just run a terminal in full-screen mode?
<Tribo> Olá! Estou tentando ir para o ubuntu-br, porém não consigo me registrar. Sei que não é permitido dialogar em português, mas alguêm poderia me dizer passo a passo como me registro, no Dialogo reservado?
<Dice|Desktop> Anyone want to take the challenge of helping me out? I dare ya :D
<und3rgr0undz3r0> can someone tell me how to change my emerald theme?
<Gnea> Dice|Desktop: got the xp installation cd?
<m1xed> OMG I hate gnome!  I have to add one song at a time to my playlist on the mp3 player
<blondewarning> hey guys, does anyone know how to reclaim a network device that has suddenly become unclaimed?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> gnea hahhahahaha
<jclock80> Anyone on my bluetooth problem?
<Gnea> und3rgr0undz3r0: yes?
<Dice|Desktop> Yes
<monstrMobile> could someone help me with a webcam...i have to replug it in to make it work....is there any way to make the webcam driver load before the usb drivers?
<Gnea> Dice|Desktop: boot it. go to recovery console. login. use the fixmbr command. reboot. fix.
<dennister> Gnea: that would be fine, running terminal in full-screen, but orca and other gui-based screen readers and such don't work with the terminal, either...only a very limited number of apps are read by those gui-based ones
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so, will someone tell me about changing my emerald theme in gnome?
<blondewarning> any takers?
<Tribo> olá podemos continuar no dialogo , é q antes eu estava como adm.
<tritium> !es | Tribo
<IdleOne> !es
<Dice|Desktop> Let me explain my setup: I had a dual boot system with ubuntu on partition 1, a swap on partition 2, and windows xp on partition 3. I deleted those first two, my first mistake but dont we all sometimes, but expanded the third to the left, letting it take up the entirety of my hdd. On reboot i get the error of not being able to start because of a hard disk configuration problem. Attempted fixmbr, says it worked. Attempted 
<monstrMobile> could someone help me with a webcam...i have to replug it in to make it work....is there any way to make the webcam driver load before the usb drivers?
<RoshanK> is there an easy shortcut key to open up terminal
<dennister> besides, this blind user is used to lynx and text-based apps...and he'd like to be fully independent from sighted help...since so much assistance is given using cli commands, it's crucial that something work automatically with text
<tritium> monstrMobile: please don't repeat so often
<monstrMobile> sorry...
<dennister> Gnea: ergo, he needs to be able to monitor bootup and shutdown processes
<goanookie> RoshanK, alt f3 i think
<blondewarning> all the smart folk seem busy, so i'll bug you guys again later.  :)
<IdleOne> Tribo, #ubuntu-es
<m1xed> Dice|Desktop youre sol, windows needs to be installed first as far as I know
<RoshanK> goanookie i tried that but it brings up the deskbar applet
<goanookie> RoshanK, and f2 ?
<dennister> the fact that speakup support has been dropped from the repositories for hardy is a real problem
<monstrMobile> mlxed - you talking about virtualization?
<windowsxp> how can i change the main menu icon?
<CutMeOwnThroat> monstrMobile, force to load on boot by putting the module in /etc/modules?
<m1xed> Dice|Desktop, you might be able to configure GRUB to boot windows though
<monstrMobile> CutMeOwnThroat - I did that...problem is usbcore loads before the webcam driver
<RoshanK> goanookie, alt f2 opens up the run application box. there is a run in terminal option, but i was wonfering there was some way to bring up terminal itself with a shortcut
<Dice|Desktop> Oh really?
<rafaelscj> .3gp files don't output sond... Any idea how to solve it?
<goanookie> RoshanK, just assign a key combination to open up a terminal
<Gnea> dennister: that's a tough one, i'm guessing you've already purused www.linux-speakup.org?
<Daisuke_Laptop> CutMeOwnThroat: Sausage inna bun?
<RoshanK> goanookie, sorry for being a n00b but how would i do that?
<CutMeOwnThroat> Daisuke_Laptop, you want one? I just dusted 'em off, so they're nice'n'fresh
<goanookie> RoshanK, hold on got to fire up vmware with an ubuntu image :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> CutMeOwnThroat: of course, i'm just not dumb enough to ask what's in them
<m1xed> ohh yeah, i just finished installed kubuntu, im outta here, l8terz bishes!!!
<rafaelscj> !3gp
<goanookie> I kind of forgot how to do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> m1xed: see you in #kubuntu
<RoshanK> goanookie: thank you for your help. if it's too much don't bother, i dont want to trouble you
<CutMeOwnThroat> Daisuke_Laptop, oh, that would be a GOURMET sausage...
<m1xed> Daisuke, I will see you l8ter, master
<siefny> hi. how i can fix mbr?? command fdisk /mbr on terminal not go....
<Daisuke_Laptop> nono, no one's master, just trying to help where i can
<monstrMobile> CutMeOwnThroat - Is there a way to load usbcore after other drivers?
<goanookie> RoshanK, ubuntu is already running :)
<dennister> Gnea: Karl Dahlke, author of edbrowse, jupiter and http://eklhad.net/cli.html has a very valid point when he states that making gui-based 3D OS's accessible to the blind is almost impossible........yes, i have been using speakup.org, and got some help from the speakup channel, too, but no one seems to be awake in there at the moment
<RoshanK> goanookie: ok. thank you in advance
<m1xed> siefny, what's wrong with the PC? you might want to try fixmbr
<CutMeOwnThroat> monstrMobile, don't think so - but shouldn't be necessary either. udev should load the module when it's needed...
<xxploit> any1 know of any good gnutella clients(nothing qt based). Ive been using Frostwire but was wondering if any1else can recommend something faster(as in loading).
<goanookie> RoshanK, in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<siefny> im instal ubuntu 7.10 on alternate cd....and instal complete but on restart i see "disk boot faturite....' and im agin boot cd and select "boot 1st sector disk"...grub  run and error 10 :/
<dennister> since i have the custom kernel done, the modules built, speech-dispatcher and other necessities running, i think i'm on the last leg of this
<RoshanK> goanookie: lol thanks. im such a noob i forgot to look there.
<siefny> im reinstal grub but mbr is bad :/ i think...
<CutMeOwnThroat> your bot is dead?
<IdleOne> siefny, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<IdleOne> CutMeOwnThroat, seems the bot is dead for now
<Gnea> dennister: my only suggestion is to make a post in the forum or mailing list, if you haven't already, and give it some time.
<Gnea> dennister: i'm sorry i do not know what else to suggest at this time. :/
<siefny> IdleOne :hmmm.ok im try this
<monstrMobile> CutMeOwnThroat - can i change the order of boot for udev?
<misterecs81> PLEASE, I need help configuring ATICONFIG.
<misterecs81> PLEASE, I need help configuring ATICONFIG.
<Gnea> misterecs81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dennister> Gnea: that's ok, you tried :-) i have made a post to the forum and last time i checked there were quite a few views, but no replies...mailing list will be difficult for me to get the help I need in time
<Gnea> misterecs81: once is quite enough.
<Bhavesh> is it a good idea to install xwindow on server if server is behind NAT firewall?
<Gnea> Bhavesh: a GUI on any server is just asking for trouble.
<FeRNaNDo_PiNHeiR> hello
<Dice|Desktop> well
<FeRNaNDo_PiNHeiR> bom dia
<michael> anyone know how to install utorrent?
<Dice|Desktop> format time
<Dice|Desktop> 1gb flash drive for the win
<Dice|Desktop> cheers
<Bhavesh> michael i have heard it works under wine .. never tried it
<Gnea> FeRNaNDo_PiNHeiR: #ubuntu-br
<Bhavesh> Gnea well server is a machine i am running apache/gallery/postfix on
<fallore> i just edited my xorg.conf trying to make all my mouse's buttons work and now i can't move the cursor. any suggestions?
<misterecs81> [GNEA] ==> Sorry for the multiple call, i'm just VERY frustrated with this crap. and all i want is the cool window effects I KNOW my card is capable of, who knew it'd be THIS much of a hassle.
<Gnea> Bhavesh: what's wrong with ssh?
<charles_> michael: are you sure you want to? http://torrentfreak.com/critical-vulnerability-discovered-in-utorrent-080812/
<powergoal2> fallore: paste a copy of your xorg and i might be able to help...  paste2.org
<Bhavesh> but i also want to install xwindow if i can , so i can run x apps occassionally
<Bhavesh> oh it does have ssh
<misterecs81> [GNEA] ==> I'll check it out. thanx.
<IdleOne> michael, try rtorrent it's in the repos
<Gnea> misterecs81: okay.
<Bhavesh> but i am sitting at the console want to see if i can install x window for occasional use
<jack-desktop> is sun-java6-plugin the firefox java plugin?
<IdleOne> jack-desktop, yes
<chengwf> Am I here ?
 * IdleOne looks for the error but can't seem to find it
<IdleOne> chengwf, yes you are not here
<fallore> er, sorry, i somehow restarted my computer. someone had said something to me about my mouse problem?
<powergoal2> fallore: paste a copy of your xorg and i might be able to help...  paste2.org
<|Zippo|> hello, how can I put a getdeb repository on my ubuntu?
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu.com
<fallore> damnit, i can't scroll up and the window is very small :X
<fallore> what is the shortcut to get to terminal?
<jack-desktop> is it known that yahoo games dont work on firefox?
<DrRealHouse> zippo:  The Getdep repo does not exist yet.  You have to download the debs manually
<powergoal2> fallore: if I'm not mistaken you have to set it yourself.  there isn't a default..?
<fallore> damn, i thought it was ctrl + f1 or something.
<powergoal2> jack-desktop: do you have macromedia flash plugin installed/
<CutMeOwnThroat> monstrMobile, udev doesn't have to do with boot - but I don't know much about it - there should be howtows and the channel-bot should know about it... see e.g http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev-FAQ or http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Zaq_unkwn> hello all, is the IBM thinkpad laptop a intel computer, i dont know which ubuntu version to get
<fallore> is there a way i can open the terminal with just my keyboard?
<IdleOne> fallore, any reason why you need to swear every sentence?
<jack-desktop> powergoal2: the game says i need java, which other java apps work fine
<fallore> i'm frustrated and it's habit, i'll try and stop.
<monstrMobile> CutMeOwnThroat - THANKS!!!
<monstrMobile> CutMeOwnThroat - I will check it out
<|Zippo|> DrRealHouse: ok... but I already have gnucash 2.2.5 (p.e.) installed
<IdleOne> fallore, suggest you stop now before the ops decide to make you stop :)
<lqman> yeah, you can press Alt+F2
<|Zippo|> DrRealHouse: how can I upgrade to 2.2.6 with a getdeb package?
<Bhavesh> fallore try ctrl-alt-f2
<lqman> and write down gnome-terminal<return>
<vipaca> Hi all I have a question I've got an ubuntu box behind a firewall and I can get wget to work with export http_proxy, but I can not get apt-get or aptitude or synaptic to do so. Any suggestions as to where Im going wrong or things I should try?
<chengwf> How could I get a stable nick here ?
<laras_syik_lonel> vhg
<|Zippo|> is there anyway? or just purging 2.2.5 and install the new one?
<tritium> chengwf: register with nickserv
<IdleOne> |Zippo|, download the deb then in terminal type dpkg -i filename.deb
<chengwf> Excuse me
<Bhavesh> what's recommended swap size for a lightly used server with 1GB memory?
<IdleOne> |Zippo|, or double click the deb file on your desktop after download
<Gnea> chengwf: /msg nickserv help
<monstrMobile> 2-3GB
<DrRealHouse> Zippo:  Remove the 2.2.5 but I think that you can simply download the package and double-click on it...  It will start like a setup in windows
<Zaq_unkwn> hello all, is the IBM thinkpad laptop a intel computer, i dont know which ubuntu version to get
<|Zippo|> IdleOne: will it upgrade?
<Bhavesh> 2G it is then
<IdleOne> |Zippo|, yes
<CutMeOwnThroat> Bhavesh, I think it's generally 2X RAM
<DrRealHouse> Zippo: and update the 2.2.5 package
<Gnea> Zaq_unkwn: yes
<powergoal2> Zaq_unkwn: google ibm thinkpad.  but i think so
<|Zippo|> let me try
<Bhavesh> CutMeOwnThroat i will set it 2GB then
<vipaca> maybe I should try the export as sudo?
<dennister> ok, here's a more general ubuntu-related question: how do i find out all the applications and processes taht are currently running on this pc? I need all the console based stuff, particularly, as it's pretty easy to know which gui-based apps are being used
<Gnea> Zaq_unkwn: most of the recent thinkpads use intel celeron m
<Bhavesh> dennda ps aux
<powergoal2> dennister: top will show some info, alternatively ps aux will do more
<IdleOne> dennister, type top in terminal
<regeya> if it's an ibm thinkpad, it's almost assuredly x86
<DrRealHouse> Zippo: I think so,  If it can't it will tell you.  Worst case, you will have to remove first...
<ricardo_> can anyone tell me how to instal firefox dor ubuntu?
<regeya> were there any 64-bit ibms?  I thought they were sold to lenovo by then
<vipaca> Does anyone remember how to add a command to the sudo list?
<IdleOne> dennister, also ps aux in terminal
<dennister> powergoal2: thx...perhaps i'll now be able to see if there are conflicts between running synthesizers
<tritium> ricardo_: it's installed by default.
<Gnea> vipaca: visudo
<Zaq_unkwn> Gnea: so i should get the AMD 64 and Intel computers version then ?
<IdleOne> ricardo_, firefox comes installed default
<powergoal2> regeya: i think you're right.
<Gnea> Zaq_unkwn: what's the model #?
<Zaq_unkwn> Gnea : Z60t
<powergoal2> Zaq_unkwn: you might be able to find some info in /proc/cpuinfo
<ricardo_> I know but I want the new version, 3.0
<gilda> Zaq_unkwn: i know for sure my T62 is an intel
<Bhavesh> it's too late to ask but hope ext3 is ok as FS on lightly used server specially only on OS drive
<monstrMobile> ricardo - it is included by default
<vipaca> Gnea more info needed if I wanted to add export.
<powergoal2> fallore: did you figure out how to paste your xorg.conf?
<fallore> so, ctrl + alt + f2 got me into a text only terminal where i couldn't edit xorg.conf. alt + f2 get's me to a "run" application, i'm not sure what to do from there to either edit xorg or open a terminal.
<fallore> powergoal2: i'm still figuring out how to open it without a mouse :P
<Zaq_unkwn> ok heres the thing i already did a ubuntu install on my laptop but it failed at the grub loader part at 97% of install
<Zaq_unkwn> but i was using the desltop version from ubuntu website
<Gnea> Zaq_unkwn: that it? http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-61315
<powergoal2> fallore: hm.  if you don't have a mouse at all im not sure how you are going to paste anyway.  unless you are using links and screen
<Bhavesh> fallore you can just type xterm in the run window and click ok
<droopsta915> im still trying to install a the packet tracer file, it wont insstall.
<qr> fallore: why can't you edit xorg.conf from the ctrl+alt+f2 terminal?
<Zaq_unkwn> Gnea: yes thats the one
<fallore> qr: it's not graphical to my knowledge, and i only know the terminal command to open it graphically.
<powergoal2> fallore: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qr> fallore: ahh, use nano or pico or vim or emacs to edit it in a terminal
<powergoal2> fallore: will open it in a terminal editor
<powergoal2> fallore: I think thats the right location for xorg.conf in ubuntu...
<fallore> i got a terminal open by hitting alt + f1 and navigating through the menu. now i just need to figure out what to change in my xorg.conf seeing as i accidentally pasted over the default mouse section
<tritium> powergoal2: it is
<monstrMobile> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> Zaq_unkwn: ok, they're all 32bit
<papp7337> anyone know why my monitor will only display in 1280 x 1024?
<ricardo_> can anyone tell how to install whatever in ubuntu? I cant understand, I want to install the drivers and I just dont know how to do it
<papp7337> i have an intel 810 chipset
<fallore> hmm, my xorg.conf seems to be completely blank. wouldn't that make my keyboard stop working too?
<powergoal2> fallore: yeah, that means you opened the wrong file, i should think
<josh__> in the system update I pressed cancel by accident now a few of the packages diddnt update how can I fix it?
<tritium> fallore: not in hard
<Gnea> papp7337: probably due to other modes not being set. have you looked at system->preferences->screen resolution?
<tritium> hardy*
<fallore> i'm sorry, my xchat screen is very small and i can't resize it, could you send that again (whoever that was?)
<Zaq_unkwn> any reason for my install to fail at 97% at the grub loader part
<fallore> or you can open a private dialog with me, i think i can make that work
<Gnea> fallore: no, it just means X won't start next time
<powergoal2> tritium: but he wouldn't be able to run gnome or kde without an xorg, right?
<tritium> powergoal2: he needs one, but in hardy, it's relatively empty
<fallore> nvm i maximized it
<powergoal2> tritium: huh...  does it use some other configuration file?  or what?
<Gnea> fallore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   <-- should generate a new xorg.conf
<fallore> thanks gnea, lemme try that
<powergoal2> Gnea: good call
<papp7337> yeah, i have and whenever i click any other setting (my desired setting is 1024 x 768 with an 85hz refresh), it flickers and the screen moves extremely fast horizontally
<tritium> powergoal2: no, it does more auto-configuring
<papp7337> ive tried everything i could think of and im stuck
<Stargazer> Anybody know why i can't get a screenshot of a movie ?
<Gnea> powergoal2: at least it'll get him out of that tight box
<powergoal2> tritium: thats cool, as long as it is a good guesser...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Stargazer:  use VLC , has screen cap right in it
<qr> Stargazer: you need to use a video player that can snapshot a movie to take a capture of it. VLC can do this.
<tritium> powergoal2: you can still customize it
<Stargazer> I never knew of that feature
<qr> Stargazer: by that I mean you need to use the built in snapshot feature, not that using vlc will let you screenshot it.
<powergoal2> Stargazer: i believe mplayer can as well
<Zaq_unkwn> where should i install my boot loader on a HDD that has 2 partitions, winXP + ubuntu, my options are HDD or sda.winxp or sda/ubuntu ?
<Tom_nuggin> does anyone know how to exit out of full screen mode
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tom_nuggin: f11?
<Bhavesh> Tom_nuggin full screen mode of what?
<unavailable> Zaq_unkwn: depends on what you want to use as a boot loader
<qr> Tom_nuggin: that depends what program you have in full screen mode
<droopsta915> can i install a deb-bin file through synaptic?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tom_nuggin: could you be more specific?
<Tom_nuggin> oh whoops
<Tom_nuggin> thought I was in vbox
<Zaq_unkwn> i want ubuntu to be my boot loader
<ricardo_> can anyone tell me how to install whatever I want in ubuntu? I need to install the drivers and I just dont know how to do it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ricardo_:  what drivers do you wish to install ?
<powergoal2> ricardo_: aptitude is the package management system for ubuntu, i believe
<Tom_nuggin> does anyone know how to exit fullscreen mode in vbox?
<unavailable> Zaq_unkwn: i would go with the default setting then
<monstrMobile> ricard0-what do you want to know how to install?
<ubun2Junky> I upgraded kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.22-15 and my server crashed.  I'm getting check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules error when booting.  I tried booting on old kernel 2.6.22-14 but get same error...  any suggestions?
<Zaq_unkwn> alright will try that
<Zaq_unkwn> brb later
<tritium> powergoal2: apt-get is the more standard, although aptitude works too
<unavailable> Zaq_unkwn: although you may run into problems booting to xp
<dataspy> maybe alt+enter
<ricardo_> dozed0nlinux --->sound
<retlaw> hello, does anybody know how I can change my font in alt+f1-6?
<ricardo_> I want to install the sound
<powergoal2> tritium: the difference is that apt-get is purely CLI while aptitude is curses, right?
<monstrMobile> ricardo-what is your sound card?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ricardo_:  sound card model , and how are you installing it?
<ricardo_> hp
<Daisuke_Laptop> retlaw: it's a terminal, i don't think you can
<tritium> powergoal2: aptitude has cli options as well
<monstrMobile> ricardo-type of pc?
<papp7337> can anyone suggest anything for me? i run win xp and ubuntu on a 40 gb hdd and my monitor works fine in xp but in ubuntu, the only setting it will allow me to have (unless i deal with abnoxious flickering and the screen moving horizontally a million miles per hour) is 1280 x 1024 at 60 hz, when i want 1024 x 768 with 85hz (the setting i have in windows). i run an intel 810 chipset. help?
<ricardo_> hp pavilion w5030la
<fallore> alright, i got my xorg.conf back up to par. my mouse still isn't working (i set it to 3 button configuration and it's definitely different than before), should i restart X or attempt to paste a working mouse section in?
<ricardo_> I go to the website and there is only available for windows xp
<FAJALOU> can someone take a look at this and see if it sounds ok to do?  http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=197834
<unavailable> papp7337: chipset?
<extakuz> que hablan aqui solo ingleS?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿ricardo_:   in terminal > sud0 lspci -n use ubuntu paste to post the display, adn send URL to pastebin > paste.ubuntu .com
<retlaw> Daisuke_Laptop: damn
<papp7337> well, thats what im told in xp
<tritium> extakuz: English here
<ricardo_> yo hablo español extakuz
<powergoal2> fallore: try restarting X first
<unavailable> !es | extakuz
<fallore> powergoal2: k
<sCOTTo> hey guys is there a program for linux to rival dreamweaver ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿ricardo_:  sudo -i lspci -n      (typo)
<ubun2Junky> extakuz: si tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es para espanol.
<eross> what would be a good tool to write a bitmap editor with?  GTK / cairo? I want to work on different systems with minimal dependencies as possible.
<powergoal2> fallore: ctrl+alt+backspace will do it for you :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿ricardo_:  omg
<extakuz> i speak spanish
<Guarulhos> .
<abarnes> hello
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿ricardo_:  in terminal > sudo lspci -n
<unavailable> ubun2junky??  i what happened to ubottu?
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: he's unavailable
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubun2Junky> I did a kernel upgrade and now it won't boot.
<unavailable> rofl IndyGunFreak
<Guarulhos> hello
<arcos> hi, I'm looking to add some eye candy to my desktop, how do you install new themes? I download the files and then dont know what to do with them.
<ubun2Junky> get this messege when booting.  check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules
<tritium> ubun2Junky: custom kernel?
<unavailable> acros try emerald
<arcos> what is emerals
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommened one of the finger daemons to me?
<ubun2Junky> tritium: nope...  just did apt-get dist-upgrade...  and it installed it.
<unavailable> !emerald | arcos
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: did you manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<unavailable> dang it
<arcos> tritium: sry yeah emerald, what is it?
<ubun2Junky> I was hoping to perhaps reinstall it, but now I can just get initram
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: it looks like you are passing a bad argument to the bootloader
<droopsta915> ricardo_:just get all the codecs in the terminal
<tritium> arcos: type this at the command line: apt-cache show emerald
<droopsta915> ricardo_:sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<droopsta915> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<droopsta915> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<fallore> mouse working, running in limited graphics mode? :/
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: I can get into drive with live cd...  but I just don't know what to change in the menu.lst
<tritium> droopsta915: don't paste here
<powergoal2> fallore: i mucked up your video settings.  you didn't make a backup did you?  of your old xorg.conf file?
<dennister> ok, how do i find out which character coding terminal is using?
<fallore> powergoal2: nope :[
<droopsta915> sorry
<arcos> tritium: okay i did it
<ricardo_> thank you droppsta915 and DOzed0nLinux
<tritium> arcos: good, so you can read the description there
<Bhavesh> doesn't xfree86 --configure create a basic config file?
<droopsta915> Ricardo_:copy that and throw it in the terminal
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: did it overwrite your old kernel?  or do you have multiple boot options?
<tritium> Bhavesh: ubuntu uses Xorg, not XFree86
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: you might want to try loading your old kernel and figure out what went wrong.
<arcos> Tritium: so now I download the packages from gnome-look.org to emerald?
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: I have two kernel options... I've tried loading the old one, but same results
<droopsta915> can i install a deb-bin file through synaptic package manager?
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: I even tried it in safemode and same thing...
<tritium> arcos: I don't know what you're asking
<unavailable> arcos http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<Bhavesh> tritium well does xorg have similar option?
<ubun2Junky> it seems that it can't find my drive...  ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9df......... does not exist. dropping to a shell!
<tritium> Bhavesh: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Bhavesh> tritium i don't have to reconfigure it.. was thinking to help fallore
<root__> hello
<droopsta915> i've tryed   chmod +x PacketTracer5_*.bin, but nothing happens, i'm tryin to install the packettracer5
<tritium> Bhavesh: understood.  Just telling you of the cli approach.
<Bhavesh> tritium i understand
<root__> i cant start alsamixer, this error cames out: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed:
<CutMeOwnThroat> Guest8221, stop it?
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: if you are using a SATA disk you have to make sure that you build in support for the SATA drivers, also when i updated my kernel not too long ago, it switched the name of my hdd from sda to hda, you might need to modify something like that in your menu.lst file
<debCarlos> How can i resize images from console
<tritium> debCarlos: with imagemagick utilities
<CutMeOwnThroat> debCarlos, convert image.jpg -scale 100x200 out.jpg
<CutMeOwnThroat> or somesuch
<debCarlos> tritium: Ok, thanks....
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: I do have sata drives...  always gives me problems!  So it should read hda and not sda?
<tritium> debCarlos, CutMeOwnThroat: "convert" is in the imagemagick package
<CutMeOwnThroat> indee
<CutMeOwnThroat> d
<tritium> (which is not installed by default)
<Bhavesh> !dmraid
<teratoma_> what font does pterm use?  I would like to use it in gnome-terminal
<unavailable> Bhavesh: ubottu is unavailable
<Bhavesh> !help
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: the things i am suggesting are *possible* problems, i dont' know if thats really whats going on.  and its hard to diagnose it over IRC... but that might be it?
<Bhavesh> darn!
<CutMeOwnThroat> Bhavesh, not !darn ?
<unavailable> Bhavesh: i said the same thing
<Bhavesh> one is dmraid, other is something else for software raid which is better?
<Bhavesh> CutMeOwnThroat i try to use polite language :)
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: thx for the suggestions...  I'll look into it...  last resort, I'll just reinstall OS....  and reinstall vmware server.
<keev> would "chmod o= /" deny users access to compile their programs? (i'm trying to deny users to ls the / dir or cd the / dir
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: if it comes down to it.   good luck :)
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: thx
<powergoal2> ubun2Junky: you might try looking for google hits with that sort of problem too...
<fallore> i restored my xorg.conf to a very basic version of it and didn't back up my original. i'm trying to get my graphics (screen resolution etc) back to the way they were, does anyone have any suggestions?
<papp7337> anyone wanna help me with my problem in a different chat?
<droopsta915> i'm loving ubuntu, but i can't install this file, it is for ubuntu. Idon't ever want to go back to windows land!!!!
<Cutter> is it possible for two persons to use the same computer simultaneously with 2 screens, 2 mouses, 2 keyboards on Ubuntu?
<dennister> ok, how do i find out which character coding terminal is using?
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, not a good idea
<powergoal2> fallore: paste the xorg, and i can help you do it :)  paste2.org
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a set of ATI Drivers on the Repository? If so, what are they called?
<keev> i'm trying to deny users to ls the / dir or cd the / dir
<papp7337> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?
<debCarlos> Ok, and if i want to resize... let say 100 img?? How can i do so they have this size: actualheigh - 100 and actualwidth - 100
<tritium> Leefmc: sure, both open-source, and proprietary
<Bhavesh> ah found it.. dmraid or mdadmin?
<powergoal2> papp7337: what is your problem?
<debCarlos> !fgrlx
<tritium> papp7337: no need for all-caps
<Leefmc> tritium: names?
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, yes, don't do it
<dennister> !ati
<unavailable> papp7337: what is your chipset?
<tritium> Leefmc: fglrx are the proprietary drivers.
<papp7337> i run win xp and ubuntu on a 40 gb hdd and my monitor works fine in xp but in ubuntu, the only setting it will allow me to have (unless i deal with abnoxious flickering and the screen moving horizontally a million miles per hour) is 1280 x 1024 at 60 hz, when i want 1024 x 768 with 85hz (the setting i have in windows). i run an intel 810 chipset. help?
<unavailable> dennister: ubottu is dead right now
<keev> CutMeOwnThroat, how could i execute that without messing things up?
<MaxthonFan> via is my chipset
<debCarlos> lol
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, a-x will prevent people from changing to subdirectories of / also
<fallore> powergoal2: http://paste2.org/p/58200
<Leefmc> tritium: They're generally better i assume?
<debCarlos> yeah, i noticed ubottu is dead...
<tritium> Leefmc: depends on your needs.
<dennister> unavailable: thx...funny that bot is "unavailable" too
<crdlb> papp7337: what kind of monitor is it?
<tritium> Leefmc: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<keev> chmod a-x /
<papp7337> starlogic
<Bhavesh> tried to install dmraid, got a msg, initscript dmraid, action "start" failed
<keev> thanks, CutMeOwnThroat!
<droopsta915> wont a-x include yourself from doing the same??
<powergoal2> fallore: what resolution do you want?
<papp7337> 30-72 horizsync, 50-130 vertrefresh
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, and for preventing read... I wouldn't do that either chances to mess something up are astronomic
<fallore> powergoal2: i'm on a 19" LCD which runs 1280x1024 native
<crdlb> papp7337: I meant: LCD or CRT?
<papp7337> LCD
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, sure way to make your system inoperable
<unavailable> crdlb isnt refresh rate kinda redundant on an lcd?
<tritium> Leefmc: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<debCarlos> Is there any command to encrypt usb keys with gpg ??
<crdlb> papp7337: there is no such thing as a refresh rate with an LCD monitor, and its native resolution is apparently 1280x1024
<Leefmc> tritium: K, thanks
<crdlb> unavailable: yes
<MaxthonFan> where can i dowland x-script, is there somebody who helps me??
<papp7337> crap, sorry, its crt, idk where my head is
<keev> CutMeOwnThroat, im not sure of the complete command in order to keep users out of the / dir did you want me to chmod a+x /home/THEUSER/
<keev> ?
<droopsta915> keeve wants to play in the danger zone, lol
<unavailable> papp7337: obviously too close to the crt
<crdlb> papp7337: it's a big heavy box? :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, what I am telling you is, you CANNOT keep users out of /
<papp7337> YES! =]
<keev> droopsta915, i just don't want users in the / dir
<powergoal2> fallore: http://paste2.org/p/58202   try that
<keev> can i diable ls to dir /
<keev> ?
<keev> (11:12 PM):(kye@secure)/$ ls
<keev> gnuls: .: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> keev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keev> sorry!
<powergoal2> fallore: i added a few lines to the file to define the depth at 24 with a resolution of 1280x1024
<crdlb> papp7337: I don't know then; it seems to think you have an LCD :/
<unavailable> oh so you work floodbot?
<unavailable> what about ubottu
<unavailable> ?
<papp7337> ay ay ay, any ideas?
<crdlb> papp7337: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: you seem really bothered by ubottu's abscence
<debCarlos> errr, editing .bashrc maybe ?
<unavailable> rofl
<unavailable> yep
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, WHY do you want that anyways?
<debCarlos> lol
<hardhatpat> I am trying to install libgio-dev and getting the same errors as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gio-standalone/+bug/228911
<hardhatpat> anyone know what i can do?
<debCarlos> And there are 3 floodboot
<keev> CutMeOwnThroat, well i'm going to have a lot of users on the box and i dont want people to see whats in /
<unavailable> IndyGunFreak: its my best friend
<ubot3> hardhatpat: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: timed out
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, why not?
<fallore_> powergoal2: sorry, internet died for some odd reason
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: do you just msgtthebot because you feel like he's actually talking to you?
<droopsta915> keev, u can always make a group and add the users, then give the permissions u want for the group
<papp7337> i got it copied, but pastebin?
<keev> i disabled w, uptime, and uname with chmod o= /usr/bin/w etc etc..
<powergoal2> fallore_: no worries.  try using this file: http://paste2.org/p/58202
<unavailable> IndyGunFreak: no,
<dennister> anyone know how i can kill/stop/terminate this speechd-up daemon? killall isn't working, documentation almost nonexistent
<unavailable> IndyGunFreak: but he is
<crdlb> !pastebin | papp7337
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubot3> papp7337: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> woah
<Cutter> is it possible for two persons to use the same computer simultaneously with 2 screens, 2 mouses, 2 keyboards on Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubot3
<fallore_> powergoal2: on the bright side, somehow the side buttons on my mouse now work, even though i haven't changed anything in the xorg from a 3 button configuration lol
<ubot3> Factoid ubot3 not found
<keev> droopsta915, which permissions would keep them from viewing or cd's / ?
<powergoal2> fallore_: haha  nice
<unavailable> !emerald | arcos
<ubot3> arcos: emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<debCarlos> !ubottu
<ubot3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: can i help you with !ubot3 ?
<unavailable> aye
<papp7337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37030/
<debCarlos> !fgrlx
<ubot3> Factoid fgrlx not found
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: lol, naa.. just funnin
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: please don't.
<CutMeOwnThroat> droopsta915, now there's someone who's keen to shoot himself in the foot *shrug*
<debCarlos> Ubottu was better
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: we just miss ubottu
<debCarlos> Ubottu would know what fgrlx is lol
<fallore_> powergoal2: how do i copy it without the numbers :X
<Bhavesh> stage 2 of my server building plan :)
<fallore_> powergoal2: nvm i think i got it
<nalioth> debCarlos: they are the same
<tritium> debCarlos: be appreciative for what we have at the moment
<droopsta915> chmod a+rwx
<unavailable> nalioth its my fault
<fallore_> powergoal2: testing, hopefully brb
<powergoal2> fallore_: click "followup/no format" in top right
<debCarlos> lol
<droopsta915> chmod a-rwx
<droopsta915> sorry, lol
<debCarlos> Yeah, just kidding
<powergoal2> papp7337: what resolution are you hoping for on your monitor?
<papp7337> 1024 x 768
<neothecat> good morning EST.  i am running 8.04 on on amd64.  i never had problems with my wireless, but i just changed my router.  now, when my laptop comes up, i have no connection, but if i restart networking, it's works.  any ideas?
<papp7337> 85hz resolution
<CutMeOwnThroat> egrep -v 'lol|rofl'
<bobertdos> debCarlos: Man, I leave the channel for a few hours and all of the sudden, they turn my world upside down and replace the bot! :p
<fallore_> powergoal2: no luck, still only giving me 800x600 as my only option. i'm gonna try tinkering with a few things and seeing if i can get it going, if not i'll come back lol :P thanks for all your help thus far
<arcos> tritium: thanks but one question, how do you install a theme from, for example gnome-look?
<crdlb> papp7337: it's not the problem, but you have the nvidia driver intalled :)
<debCarlos> bobertdos: yeah lol
<powergoal2> fallore_: you're welcome, good luck :)
<papp7337> so i just uninstall the nvidia driver?
<crdlb> papp7337: yes, you should, but I don't think it would help for modesetting
<tritium> arcos: not sure, as I've never done it
<keev> droopsta915, but i dont think i can chmod a-rwx /
<keev> lol
<powergoal2> papp7337: line 838 shows that there is a modeline for the resolution.  in your xorg.conf file are there lines that determine resolution?
<CutMeOwnThroat> keev, only once... only once
<arcos> Tritium: well no problem, emerald looks cool, thanks for the help
<powergoal2> papp7337: or are you running a version of ubuntu that doesn't use that xorg.conf file to that extent?
<unavailable> arcos if you have emerald installed, go to system > accessories and click "emerald"
<fallore_> powergoal2: i used to have the nvidia restricted drivers, i'm not sure if i still do but iirc that was how i got my resolution the way i wanted it. is there a way i can check if i have them, and if i do, how do i configure them?
<papp7337> im new to ubuntu (obviously) im using 8.04.1
<unavailable> arcos then you can load your downloaded themes from there
<papp7337> i dont know where xorg.conf is
<ubun2Junky> powergoal2: figured it out....  the uuid wasn't matching...  why would the uuid change?
<dabbu> i am not able to change my fonts size earlier it was easy but now i am not able
<powergoal2> fallore_: yeah, it has you using the framebuffer, and no video driver in the xorg file.
<arcos> unavaliable: oh okay, so I just save them to the desktop and then load them from emerald?
<jjbin> hpapp7337：hi, I am aslo new usrer
<unavailable> arcos http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<droopsta915> keev, once u make the group chmod a-rwx <name of group>, am i right cutmeownthroat??
<powergoal2> fallore_: is there a script like xorgconfig provided with ubuntu's xorg?
<Bhavesh> chgrp
<Bhavesh> to change group
<papp7337> then were together, huh, jjbin?
<bobertdos> papp7337: /etc/X11 if I recall correctly.
<Bhavesh> wait nevermind
<keev> would that stop them from compiling apps and such, droopsta915?
<powergoal2> papp7337: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jjbin> welcome
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to change my fonts size earlier it was easy but now i am not able
<keev> I would like them to be able to do that
<CutMeOwnThroat> droopsta915, I mean I think it's highly likely that he can't start any program afterwards (although I must admit to not having tried it myself)
<unavailable> arcos yep
<unavailable> arcos, and then when your done, you can delete them from your desktop
<papp7337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37032/ That's my xorg.conf file
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to change my fonts size earlier it was easy but now i am not able
<fallore_> powergoal2: i'm not sure. there's that stuff in the top of the xorg commentary, that's all i know of
<debCarlos> !methinks
<ubot3> Factoid methinks not found
<powergoal2> papp7337: sorry, im not familiar with the way ubuntu works.  i don't actually use it, so i don't know how they configure the video settings or where they do it, because it isn't in the xorg.conf file
<unavailable> arcos and actually its system > preferences > emerald theme manager
<droopsta915> uI assume u need to take away the privilages from the group,
<papp7337> i don't know either, any suggestions of where to go or what to do?
<droopsta915> keev, sorry buddy, i can't help u
<unavailable> arcos then you click the "import" button
<powergoal2> fallore_: bring up a terminal and type xorg and hit tab twice to see available programs that begin with xorg
<debCarlos> How can i make that lynx show ascii images ?
<keev> droopsta915, thanks for you help. I'm going to try your way now
<fallore_> powergoal2: will do
<keev> you 2 CutMeOwnThroat
<droopsta915> now to my problem that ive had for two days
<CutMeOwnThroat> droopsta915, hm, interesting... I can set chmod go-rx / and still see it as a normal user - seems there's one more safeguard against stupidity than I thought :)
<fallore_> powergoal2: my computer makes that beeping sound it makes when you try to erase nothing with backspace
<unavailable> fallore_: when??
<CutMeOwnThroat> droopsta915, that's actually fascinating
<powergoal2> fallore_: you have the system bell programmed in. it isnt a problem, but nothing comes up?
<bobertdos> papp7337: Did you ever explain what it is you're trying to do?
<fallore_> powergoal2: nope :/
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to change my fonts size earlier it was easy but now i am not able
<fallore_> powergoal2: i hate that thing, how do i turn it off :D
<powergoal2> fallore_: hm.  you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<papp7337> i'm trying to get my computer to display 1024 x 768 in 85 hz (or any hz) without flickering or moving randomly
<bobertdos> !repeat | dabbu
<ubot3> dabbu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<droopsta915> cutmyownthroat_:) power to the people!
<fallore_> powergoal2: this is interesting. lemme paste it..
<powergoal2> fallore_: its a kernel option.  im not sure where it is in there though..  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<bobertdos> !resolution | papp7337
<ubot3> papp7337: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:why u r not answering me
<fallore_> powergoal2: http://paste2.org/p/58204
<papp7337> thank you, ill stay in the chat but ill see what that site says!
<powergoal2> fallore_: good catch,  i can work with that..
<bobertdos> Okay, abbu, where are you having trouble with font size?
<fallore_> powergoal2: haha woot i did something right :P
<bobertdos> *dabbu
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:yes
<powergoal2> fallore_: haha.  is this a laptop?
<fallore_> powergoal2: nope
<powergoal2> fallore_: CRT or LCD monitor?
<fallore_> powergoal2: LCD
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:i am not able to change the fonts
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:fonts size
<powergoal2> fallore_: ok, and paste the results of lspci
<bobertdos> dabbu: In Ubuntu in general?
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:yes in ubuntu
<unavailable> papp7337: Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions
<fallore_> powergoal2: http://paste2.org/p/58206
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:using appearance in preferance
<bobertdos> dabbu: The Fonts tab isn't there?
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:it is there but when i change the font size nothing is happening
<powergoal2> fallore_: http://paste2.org/p/58207
<powergoal2> fallore_: try that one
<unavailable> papp7337: start reading here    Install newer modesetting Intel video driver
<powergoal2> fallore_: we plugged in the info for the nvidia driver
<droopsta915> i downloaded a file called packettracer5, its a bin fil, the installer is on the dektop, im trying everything to install the sucker, but the terminal says no such file or directory
<droopsta915> *desktop sorry
<unavailable> why doesnt alt+F2 work on my system?
<powergoal2> droopsta915: what are you typing into the terminal to execute the file?
<fallore_> powergoal2: here goes, rebooting X
<powergoal2> fallore_: :)
<droopsta915>  chmod +x PacketTracer5_*.bin
<papp7337> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf but it won't save because I'm "not the owner". Help?
<powergoal2> droopsta915: that makes it executable
<bobertdos> Dabbu, have you tried restarting X after changing the size? It might just need to refresh like that
<powergoal2> droopsta915: the next thing you need to do is get to the directory: cd Desktop
<unavailable> papp7337: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unavailable> naah
<OzFalcon> Is there information on Ubuntu's application package policy?
<fallore> no luck, powergoal2
<OzFalcon> Is there information on Ubuntu's application package policy?
<unavailable> papp7337: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unavailable> papp7337: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:i have already rebooted the system ..no improvement
<FloodBot1> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<powergoal2> droopsta915: then run the file ./ (to indicate current directory) filename
<droopsta915> im in the desktop while doing all this
<droopsta915> thanx ill try that, be back in a sec.
<fallore> powergoal2: http://paste2.org/p/58209
<unavailable> OzFalcon: apt-cache ?
<powergoal2> fallore: hm. paste:  dmesg |tail -100
<daggerx> my miro crashes intermittently, is there any way to prevent that...
<unavailable> why doesnt alt+F2 work on my system?
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:i have already rebooted the system ..no improvement
<tritium> unavailable: are you in one of the virtual consoles, or in X?
<efrem> unavailable, Try alt+fn+F2
<fallore> powergoal2: http://paste2.org/p/58211
<unavailable> how can i make my alt+F2 work again
<powergoal2> fallore: http://paste2.org/p/58212  that was my mistake, sorry
<papp7337> Thank you to everyone who helped me! Might be back, might not! Thanks!
<unavailable> tritium in x
<OzFalcon> unavailable, I was looking for info about package version updates. (ie Does Hardy update packages or just patch existing versions with fixes)???
<unavailable> efrem no lappy im on a desktop
<tritium> unavailable: and you're trying to get to the second virtual console?  If so, you need ctrl-alt-f2
<doug435> hello i have a toshiba A215
<droopsta915> powergoal2:( still says no such file or directory
<DozedOnLinux> !spanish
<ubot3> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tritium> unavailable: many people seem to forget there is a first virtual console ;)
<unavailable> tritium no i mean Alt+F2 (brings up rundialog)
<doug435> that i am trying to run ubuntu on and it is comin up with a vid error sayin no monitor
<powergoal2> droopsta915: and you are in the right directory typing ./thisprogram.bin   right?
<fallore> powergoal2: here goes
<doug435> hello i have a toshiba A215 that i am trying to run ubuntu on and it is comin up with a vid error sayin no monitor some one help me out ?
<powergoal2> doug435: are you trying the livecd?
<doug435> yes
<droopsta915> the file is on the desktop, should i be someware else?
<unavailable> OzFalcon: not sure may wish to ask someone like Pici
<powergoal2> doug435: get to a terminal screen ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 and type lspci.  the last time i installed ubuntu on a machine the live cd didn't know how to respond to a intel 945 video card.  and that may be what you are experiencing.
<fallore> powergoal2: new error: http://paste2.org/p/58213
<OzFalcon> unavailable, Who's that? (Pici)
<powergoal2> doug435: lscpi will show you the video card type
<bobertdos> dabbu: Do you have a System->Preferences->Font menu?
<fallore> powergoal2: it seems to be that bottom part "unable to write" that's the problem
<unavailable> OzFalcon: pici is a smart person here in this room
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:no....System->Preference->Appearance  only
<unavailable> OzFalcon: as opposed to me, a 4 month noob
<dennister> found some synthesizer conf file i could edit, so need to reboot to see if it all works as it's supposed to...at boot
<debCarlos> !tork
<ubot3> tork: anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 6068 kB
<bobertdos> dabbu: Are you using Hardy Heron?
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:yes
<OzFalcon> Yeah. I'v only been using Linux for about 10yrs now too.
<unavailable> so how do I make Alt+F2 bring up a run command dialog like default????
<powergoal2> fallore: thats because you aren't running as root
<debCarlos> Does using tork is legal ?
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:earlier i was able to do that but it has stopped now
<powergoal2> fallore: the /etc/ directory doesn't allow standard users to write to it by default
<Guarulhos> ;}
<bobertdos> dabbu: I know, and that doesn't make any sense, so I'm having trouble coming up with anything.
<fallore> powergoal2: ah that makes sense. means i have to remember my root password though :X
<debCarlos> Is there anything like tork for GNOME ?
<unavailable> fallore shouldnt it be your login password?
<dabbu>  ﻿ ﻿bobertdos:i had istalled Gtk-ChTheme and then uninstall ..actually this problem came after installing this appliation
<fallore> unavailable: on the account i'm using, "austin," the password is different from when i try to log in as root
<OzFalcon> Am I the only one that has problems finding info on Ubuntu's happenings? Example - Where was information to BugJam posted?
<unavailable> fallore: aah
<tritium> OzFalcon: do you subscribe to mailing lists, or read fridge.ubuntu.com?
<powergoal2> fallore: oh, don't login as root, run ''sudo nvidia-xconfig''
<powergoal2> fallore: to run that as root
<OzFalcon> Nothing about Global bugjam was posted on Ubuntu website.
<unavailable> so how do I make Alt+F2 bring up a run command dialog like default????
<tritium> OzFalcon: there are other forms of communication besides websites.  See my question above.
<bobertdos> dabbu: Then perhaps you should try letting Ubuntu reload one of its default themes and see if that helps.
<OzFalcon> tritium, Yeah. I only found about about it after some people posted blogs on the Planet Ubuntu.
<fallore> powergoal2: thanks
<tritium> OzFalcon: there are mailing lists, etc.
<dabbu> ﻿ ﻿bobertdos:i have changed the theme but i didn't understand what u r asking
<fallore> powergoal2: restarting now
<droopsta915> powergoal2_ ./PacketTracer5*.bin, thats what im typing
<powergoal2> fallore: cool
<powergoal2> droopsta915: does the name include the * ?
<bobertdos> dabbu: Change the theme again, to one of the defaults, like Human.
<OzFalcon> tritium, Surely posting Such an even should be on a more "Notice" like position. Not just on mailing lists. (Very unprofessional)
<fallore> powergoal2: bah. nvidia-xconfig ran fine and apparently changed something about my xorg.conf (as it said) but i still only have one option for resolution, and nothing else is different.
<unavailable> why doesnt alt+f2 bring up a run dialog on my box (not a lappy)
<droopsta915> poergoal2_ no,I also tryed without, i figured my wildcard would work,
<tritium> OzFalcon: your opinion.  Others (me included) don't care to know about it.
<dabbu> ﻿ ﻿bobertdos:i have done that but nothing happened ...see i am going to attend my class,so i will come later if my problem is not solved..thanks 4 ur assistant
<powergoal2> droopsta915: try typing ./Pack and hit tab to get the autocomplete to work
<OzFalcon> tritium, Have to go bavck to work. :-(
<bobertdos> dabbu: One more thing. Try sudo apt-get purge on that package you uninstalled to make sure it's gone completely.
<OzFalcon> Bye all.
<tritium> OzFalcon: good luck
<arcos> unavaliable: thanks a lot for the help, people like you make me stick with ubuntu
<unavailable> arcos   anytime
<dabbu> ﻿bobertdos:ok
<benzss> suppose i want to convert a .mp4 movie to .avi... how would i go about doing this?
<powergoal2> fallore: hm  the problem i am having is that im not too familiar with the way that ubuntu wants to configure things with the gui portion.
<powergoal2> fallore: i know how xorg works with the conf, but that doesn't seem to be working with ubuntu
<fallore> powergoal2: i'm gonna attempt to do some research on my own, thank you for all your help and i might be back :P
<powergoal2> fallore: cool.  good luck!
<droopsta915> powergoal2-no didnt work, well it's time forme to go to bed, ill try tomarrow, i need this for my homework but ill figure something out, thanx again, goodnight all.
<Offline> I have a problem in showing NTFS drive partitions in Ubuntu. is there any way to fix this without logging again to Windows??
<unavailable> is alt+F2 directly connected to Gnome-Panel?
<unavailable> yep it is
<unavailable> nevermind
<powergoal2> Offline: do you have the kernel module for ntfs support installed?
<powergoal2> does ubuntu ship with ntfs-3g?
<bobertdos> Offline: Could you please be a little more specific?
<bobertdos> powergoal2: Hardy Heron does come with that built-i/preinstalled, yes :)
<tritium> powergoal2: yes
<Offline> sometimes when I log on Ubuntu, windows drives (NTFS) disappear I dont why?? So i have to log out and log on windows and i do the CHKDSK utiliy and reboot and everything will be ok. My question is CAN i do this from Ubuntu without the need to reboot??
<keev> thanks CutMeOwnThroat its simply by chmoding the dir to 711
<keev> even "/"
<tritium> keev: you really shouldn't muck with system dirs/files in that way.
<Offline> and i am not familiar with this ntfs-3g??
<holycow> they dissapear because ntfs is left in an uncleen state when you shut down
<holycow> so when linux sees them, it goes uh oh, i dont eant to damage these and refuses to mount them
<unavailable> Offline: are you hibernating or sleeping windows when you go to ubuntu?
<powergoal2> Offline: holycow  i would think that ubuntu would do a clean umount of mounted discs though...
<keev> tritium, i only wanted to keep users from viewing files in "/"
<holycow> you can override this behaviour at risk of data loss on ntfs partitions
<holycow> or
<holycow> just make sure to shut downxp properly
<Offline> maybe it was because of loss of power.
<unavailable> or
<tritium> keev: you can mess up package management when you start doing things like that
<unavailable> just get rid of xp completely
<powergoal2> unavailable: ah hah!  thats the solution!
<Offline> i just used linux one week ago. so sometimes i need windows.
<keev> tritium, so do you think im safe with chmod 711 /
<unavailable> powergoal2:  i read an article on a computer that was infected with windows soo bad the nsa said it should be formatted, disassembled and lifted with one of those big car magnets at the junkyard
<keev> because i've already done it :( no turning back now
<aaronwi> hello
<tritium> keev: I believe so, but can't guarantee
<powergoal2> unavailable: hahaha
<goanookie> End of last week, Windows was kind enough to give me the annual ?Blue Screen of Somehow I Screwed Up My Own Internals I Hope You Weren?t Doing Any Real Important Work Because You?ll Have to Reinstall the Operating System of Death.?
<keev> seems to be running smooth but we'll see.
<keev> thanks tritium!
<tritium> :)
<unavailable> powergoal2: they went on to say that a computer infected with windows should always be unplugged from the phone, cable, heck even the a/c wall outlet to be sure no infection spreads
<djhash> hey.. in terminal u use  "command >file" but what if I want the output to go to file AND to show up on screen?
<doug435> ok i am trying to run the live cd on my toshiba A215 and it wont load becasue it cant decetcd a monitor and i am usin a ATI 94c9 chip
<aaronwi> i need help...im in kde...and I did something, not sure what, but now my desktop seems to be extended outside of the monitor viewing range, and i have to move the mouse to an edge and it like scrolls to the edge of the desktop, how do I fix this?
<Offline> thanks guys.
<Offline> see u soon
<powergoal2> unavailable: it would a scary day when windows begins to replicate itself through the internet..
<unavailable> rofl
<aaronwi> i have a nvidia gforece 8800gts...and am trying to get dual monitors working
<unavailable> powergoal2: windows update?
<fallore> powergoal2: i think the problem is that my nvidia drivers somehow became undone. do you know of a way to check if they're still installed/reinstall them?
<keev> aaronwi, must be nice bro :)
<bobertdos> Offline: Yes, it was because of the power loss. When a Windows partition does not unmount properly (or in other words, when Windows crashes), Ubuntu will not mount it because the flag still indicates that the partition is busy.
<unavailable> aaronwi: you have compiz installed?
<aaronwi> no
<powergoal2> fallore: i dont, sorry
<aaronwi> keev, would be nice if it would work
<powergoal2> unavailable: touche..
<doug435> ok i am trying to run the live cd on my toshiba A215 and it wont load becasue it cant decetcd a monitor and i am usin a ATI 94c9 chip and it will not start anyone help me out ?
<hypa7ia> hey folks!  which ubuntu installer cd should i use to do an encrypted server install, or alternately to do an encrypted netbook remix install?
<aaronwi> unavailable, no compiz...brand new kubuntu install, and no one is alive in the kubuntu channel
<Offline> bobertdos: thanks for your info because i was wondering why. i will reboot now and try to fix it.
<hypa7ia> and also, is there a netbook remix irc channel anywhere?
<bobertdos> Offline: You can work around it sometimes by using the terminal to mount it forcefully.
<unavailable> aaronwi try holding random buttons and scrolling in or out
<Offline> bobertdos: how??
<powergoal2> aaronwi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<djhash> !boy
<ubot3> Factoid boy not found
<unavailable> well its late
<unavailable> < Yall
<bobertdos> Offline: Force mounting generally isn't the best idea, and it doesn't always work, but you go into a terminal and type: sudo mount -f <device path> <mount path>
<aaronwi> thanks  powergoal2, but first i need to fix this 'zoomed' in screen
<aaronwi> i tried the random buttons and scrolling, no luck
<zzl> how do i check whether my hardware is eth0 or ath0??
<powergoal2> aaronwi: its zoomed?
<doug435> ok i am trying to run the live cd on my toshiba A215 and it wont load becasue it cant decetcd a monitor and i am usin a ATI 94c9 chip and it will not start anyone help me out ?
<aaronwi> i dont know whats wrong
<hypa7ia> doug435: have you googled that video card + boot options
<hypa7ia> that's what i'd suggest
<hypa7ia> :)
<aaronwi> i saw this hardware icon that let me install 3d nvidia drivers, which i did, and then i tried adjusting the options for the screen, finding a more exact card match etc...and since the reboot it is like zoomed in
<hypa7ia> aaronwi: i've seen that, it's that you hit a key combination in compiz... let me find it.  it took me ages to figure out :)
<aaronwi> i dont have compiz
<aaronwi> or i never installed it anyways
<Guest93128> fucking linux confusing as hell!
<powergoal2> Guest93128: woah dude,  relax
<hypa7ia> Guest93128: i think the same thing about windows every time i use it :)
<Guest93128> it hurts my brain!
<Guest93128> I want to play starcraft use youtube and use yahoo
<aaronwi> o snap...i disabled the 3d nvidia driver and its back to normal...now im just back to dual view with the same output on both monitors
<Guest93128> and only got as far as youtube
<aaronwi> now how do i get 3d working so I can play some FPS games
<aaronwi> on one monitor
<fallore> powergoal2: bah! all i had to do was go to my driver manager and enable the nvidia drivers. i feel like a dope but i guess lesson learned
<Guest93128> I poo on linux!
<hypa7ia> Guest93128: yahoo as in yahoo IM?
<Guest93128> I am going back to windows 3.0!!!!!
<dev_n00b> http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/08/12/linux-myths-busted/
<powergoal2> Guest93128: you might check on wine with starcraft
<hypa7ia> lol
<Coma> hi
<powergoal2> fallore: hahaha  well, i guess thats the way it works out sometimes
<Guest93128> wine works for starcraft but thats the least of my worries
<powergoal2> fallore: glad it works ;)
<Guest93128> I wanna use yahoo voice chat and my webcam
<powergoal2> Guest93128: hm.  im afraid i can't help you with either of those.  im not familiar with the way the programs work or how to get linux to work with them.
<aaronwi> so what do i do about 3d graphics?
<Guest93128> linux is for smart people!
<Coma> no
<hypa7ia> Guest93128: yahoo IM will work, but not webcam/voice
<hypa7ia> skype works with cam/voice though
<fallore> i used to think linux was for everyone, but then it broke during a routine automatic upgrade
<dev_n00b> http://www.smashingapps.com/2008/08/12/19-most-essential-open-source-applications-that-you-probably-want-to-know.html
<powergoal2> aaronwi: run glxgears and see what your fps is over 5 seconds
<dev_n00b> Just helping out, now :)
<aaronwi> powergoal2: whats that
<debCarlos> ari_stress: Hey
<Guest93128> stupid ubuntu  open source  apt/ect/getupdate/fuck_your_mom
<AlmightyCthulhu> ?
<debCarlos> ari_stress: ext3grep didn't work..... it recover only a few folders but no archives lol
<AlmightyCthulhu> you can't figure Ubuntu out?
<Guest93128> nope!
<Guest93128> it sucks
<AlmightyCthulhu> thats bad
<powergoal2> aaronwi: it tests to see how fast your video card can render a few gears running in circles
<AlmightyCthulhu> no, you do
<Guest93128> I need a computer to do 3 things
<benzss> suppose i want to convert a .mp4 movie to .avi... how would i go about doing this?
<lonejack> hi, when I perform a restart I receive some messages(error or warning) but isn't possible to memorize them, visualization is too fast. Is there a log file where to see them?
<Guest93128> starcraft youtube and yahoo voice
<aaronwi>  powergoal2: how will that help in enabling 3d?  I know i have a good vid card its a nvidia 8800gts
<powergoal2> Guest93128: i think you would have better luck with gentoo...
<AlmightyCthulhu> oh dear god
<Guest93128> gentoo????
<debCarlos> Guest93128: lol
<debCarlos> Guest93128: apt/ext/getupdate/*******   lol
<AlmightyCthulhu> if he can't even figure Ubuntu out, he'd have no chance in hell with Gentoo
<pallu> how can get beryl to work ?
<AlmightyCthulhu> Ubuntu is very easy
<powergoal2> AlmightyCthulhu: hahaha  perhaps not..  but i love gentoo!
<Guest93128> NO ITS NOT!
<AlmightyCthulhu> pallu: Beryl merged with Compiz
<pajamian> !beryl | pallu
<ubot3> pallu: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Guest93128> with windows I could clikc install
<pajamian> !compiz | pallu
<ubot3> pallu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Guest93128> beryl is not merged with compiz newb
<AlmightyCthulhu> yes it is
<powergoal2> Guest93128: if all you want to do is piss and moan then go use windows, if you want some help that take into consideration what people are telling you
<AlmightyCthulhu> Beryl is discontinued
<aaronwi> i tried installing glxgears...said to install mesa-utils....then had an error
<AlmightyCthulhu> he's just trolling
<hsteve> please remind me how to go about configuring my sound for the apple's imac.  what site gives the best advise
<Guest93128> fuck this I am deleting ubuntu and installing windows 3.0 again
<pajamian> !ops | Guest93128
<ubot3> Guest93128: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<aaronwi> this shit is really pissing me off
<joustin> I like compiz but i want some of the cool features like the fire or what not when you close a window
<AlmightyCthulhu> the infantile mentality of some of these trolls is unbelievable
<Madpilot> Guest93128, only warning: be polite.
<aaronwi> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aaronwi> wtf is that supposed to mean
<AlmightyCthulhu> Google is your friend
<Guest93128> hahaha  moderators in a shitty chat
<hypa7ia> aaronwi: the package didn't install properly, that's what dpkg does
<joustin> Every problem I had with linux was due to user erro, so I did my homework and have a nice clean heron install
<hsteve> hi how about sound for an apple sound card
<powergoal2> aaronwi: this probably doesn't help much, but: it means dpkg failed to run properly
<Guest93128> lets be oh so cool!
<hypa7ia> Guest93128: TROLL FAIL
<powergoal2> lol
<joustin> :)
<aaronwi> this is why no one uses linux...because simple tasks take so much work
<powergoal2> now he'll never know how to use ubuntu...  hahaha
<joustin> 14 million people use linux
<powergoal2> aaronwi: the trick is to look up on google some information on how to accoplish your given task
<joustin> give or take a rough estimate
<aaronwi> hard to look up what i have no clue im looking up
<powergoal2> aaronwi: what do you want to have working?
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, some people are like "OMG CoC!!!!! OMG!!!" but it's nice to see the ops can bag a real troll sometimes
<Madpilot> AlmightyCthulhu, we give people enough rope, then do the obvious with it...
<moshe> guest,what is the problem?
<aaronwi> well package install errors......but thats unrelated to my initial problem...getting 3d enabled...then extending my desktop to the 2nd monitor
<pajamian> aaronwi: you can look up the error message.
<aaronwi> ya..i did and just found other people's error logs, which are useless to me
<powergoal2> aaronwi: ok, what video card do you have?
<hypa7ia> aaronwi: what graphics card?
<debCarlos> Guest93128: With Ubuntu you only have to type and install, you don't have to look for the installer, just sudo aptitude install program
<hypa7ia> powergoal2: jinx :)
<joustin> hmm all i had to do was enable restricted drivers
<aaronwi> nvidia 8800gts 320mb
<powergoal2> hypa7ia: :)
<joustin> apt-get rocks
<AlmightyCthulhu> aaronwi: try doing and apt-get clean
<powergoal2> aaronwi: so look up "linux nvidia 880gts 3d"
<AlmightyCthulhu> that works sometimes
<powergoal2> aaronwi: maybe even throw in ubuntu
<Guarulhos> :[
<lonejack> hi, when I perform a restart I receive some messages(error or warning) but isn't possible to memorize them, visualization is too fast. Is there a log file where to see them?
<AlmightyCthulhu> If Linux has a weakness, it's that it won't protect itself from the user
<powergoal2> lonejack: dmesg probably
<Igramul> lonejack: either dmesg or /var/log/messages
<AlmightyCthulhu> I even managed to remove a shared library that RPM needed once
<powergoal2> lonejack: run "dmesg|less" in a terminal
<Flannel> AlmightyCthulhu: Please take chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<aaronwi> so what do i do about the failed package install...i cant remove it either now
<powergoal2> lonejack: see what you get in there.  and /var/log/messages will work if you have a syslog installed and running before the error comes up
<pajamian> AlmightyCthulhu: that had to be some feat on ubuntu
<AlmightyCthulhu> nobody likes a smartass
<pajamian> AlmightyCthulhu: ;-)
<moshe> thx,powergoal,you beat me to that one
<AlmightyCthulhu> as far as that goes however, you can install RPM on Ubuntu
<Madpilot> AlmightyCthulhu, you haven't seen someone here ranting about not being allowed to muck around in /, have you? *nix protects itself fairly well...
<hypa7ia> so, no-one knows about a netbook remix irc channel?
<AlmightyCthulhu> once you prefix a command with sudo, there's no stopping you
<moshe> hypa,did you do a channel search?
<aaronwi> well google was useless...just discouraged me more, seeing all the problems people are having
<powergoal2> sudo is like enableing godmode and noclip in doom.
<lonejack> powergoal2: Igramul: thank you
<shahalam> hi all
<Madpilot> aaronwi, some graphics cards hate Linux. That's true of most hardware - some of it sucks.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I was about to answer Madpilot with the command that removes all files and directories recursively without asking
<lat> There are 4 sata harddrives on my computer. Three of them usually show up in the /media folder as /media/disk-1 (2 or 3). But if a USB drive is inserted, their disk number may change. This confuses my backup script. Is there a better way to reference these drives?
<Flannel> AlmightyCthulhu: You'd be promptly removed
<benzss> suppose i want to convert a .mp4 movie to .avi... how would i go about doing this?
<aaronwi> yes...but seeing others problems still doesnt help me in the basic install of the cards drivers or getting 3d working
<Madpilot> AlmightyCthulhu, writing "that command" in this channel *will* get you booted, just FYI
<shahalam> i have a small problem
<moshe> lat, to my knowledge the disk renumbering cannot be worked around thru a script
<AlmightyCthulhu> I know, and there's always someone stupid enough to copy paste things they don't understand
<Igramul> lat: Disklabels might help you
<powergoal2> aaronwi: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<powergoal2> aaronwi: that might be useful
<moshe> aaronwi,which video board do you have?
<wbmj> shahalam:what's the problem
<shahalam> my sound quality is effected once i install nvidia driver
<shahalam> the videos are corrupt
<shahalam> after the installation of nvidia driver
<aaronwi> aaronwi: nvidia 8800gts 320mb
<shahalam> no nvidia 6150
<lat> Igramul, thanks! I'll google Disklabels.
<powergoal2> lat: these disks will always have the same name in /dev/, so if you define the mountpoint in /etc/fstab it will be constant
<moshe> does envy set up the drivers correctly for you?
<Flannel> !envy | moshe
<ubot3> moshe: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shahalam> i use the flashing hardware driver icon
<Igramul> lat: no problem - I'm not very familiar with disk labels myself...
<shahalam> the restricted driver
<Igramul> !disklabels | lat
<ubot3> Factoid disklabels not found
<moshe> flannel, I was aware of envyng,just trying to assist
<Igramul> !disklabel | lat
<ubot3> Factoid disklabel not found
<AlmightyCthulhu> I suggest using Envy because Ubuntu ships with old drivers that are full of bugs and don't work with new cards
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> Guest93128: Windows 3.0 will make you kill the computer
<debCarlos> aaronwi: It's supposed to mean that dpkg returned error code (1) :)
<Flannel> moshe: Don't use envy.  period.
<shahalam> ok
<debCarlos> I think he did a rm -rf / in his mind (Gues9.... )
<debCarlos> AlmightyCthulhu: Apt-get clean will only remove packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<debCarlos> lonejack: Something about the network manager ?
<aaronwi> how does that help me, i dont know shit
<dzhkh> Hi, I was wondering where I could get the configure and compile time options used to make the standard ubuntu dpkgs?
<lat> powergoals, how do I define them?
<moshe> I do not use it. I have envyng installed and use it
<dzhkh> (I need to compile a slightly modified application and get the binary as close as possible to the one that is installed)
<AlmightyCthulhu> the politically correct Ubuntu kick, yay
<powergoal2> lat: well, you put in a line: <address> <mountpoint> <filetype> <options>
<shahalam> i guess i need legasy drivers
<Flannel> AlmightyCthulhu: Please take non-support talk elsewhere, thanks.
<powergoal2> lat: and it does what you need it to do based on that
<shahalam> may be 9.xx series on nvidia website ?
<vipaca> Does anyone know how to export variables for sudo account?
<AlmightyCthulhu> legacy drivers are Geforce 5 and lower
<shahalam> oh ok
<scorch__> be advised, there is a confirmed bug for the -20 kernal in ref to Nvidia
<AlmightyCthulhu> Nvidia has to keep Geforce 6 in it's normal driver pack, because all their integrated stuff is Geforce 6 based
<lat> powergoals, ok. Many thanks!
<shahalam> its a nvidia 6150  on a gigabyte motherboard with 128 mb memory
<powergoal2> vipaca: i think that if you export a variable its systemwide, so if you are a root or standard user, the variable is defined the same
<shahalam> but iw works fine on suse 11
<powergoal2> lat: you're welcome.  also lookup fstab if you need more info
<AlmightyCthulhu> shahalam: The Nvidia Linux driver does weird things on integrated Geforces
<powergoal2> !fstab | lat
<ubot3> lat: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<AlmightyCthulhu> you're always better off with a dedicated card, even if it's a cheapie 7300LE or something
<shahalam> ok
<lat> ubot3, thanks for that link!
<ubot3> lat: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shahalam> so its better not to install the driver on ubuntu 8.04
<shahalam> thx www.real.com
<AlmightyCthulhu> shahalam: The open source NV driver is all kinds of bad
<shahalam> thanks AlmightyCthulhu
<AlmightyCthulhu> if you have Nvidia anything, you want their proprietary drivers
<Igramul> lat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<shahalam> atleast it plays videos and mp3 properly
<Igramul> lat: This should explain all you need.
<shahalam> the open source nv driver
<AlmightyCthulhu> shahalam: The problems the binary driver has with the integrated Radeon mainly have to do with refresh rates
<scorch__> be advised, there is a confirmed bug for the -20 kernal in ref to Nvidia
<scorch__> be advised, there is a confirmed bug for the -20 kernal in ref to Nvidia
<scorch__> be advised, there is a confirmed bug for the -20 kernal in ref to Nvidia
<lat> Igramul, thanks again!
<FloodBot1> scorch__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlmightyCthulhu> the NV driver that Ubuntu ships with is 2d only, doesn't even accelerate that very well, and usually won't suspend or resume right
<pallu> hello how can i check if compiz is going to work?
<AlmightyCthulhu> turn it on?
<powergoal2> haha  yep
<FAJALOU> HELP i used this url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491   as a reference as to which processes to turn off in BUM but now i cannot access the repos at all!!!  What can i do?
<bazhang> pallu, what video card do you have (model and number)
<Ontolog> I got sound working for Flash on my machine however sometimes the sound still cuts out. Restarting FF doesn't restore sound in Flash. Anyone know about this?
<aaronwi> ok so i found the nivida generic x64 driver...im trying to install it and it says im running an x server....and that i should close it....whats an x server and how do i close it?
<pallu> intet i810
<AlmightyCthulhu> pallu: I wouldn't recommend Compiz if you play video games
<vipaca> I have the problem that when I setup http_proxy
<AlmightyCthulhu> it massively kills your framerate
<vipaca> it will work for wget but not for apt-get
<pallu> i just want to try it
<bazhang> pallu, that will be able to do compiz, though not all the fancy effects such as fire without difficulty
<Overand> I need to do some regex/sed/tr-fu
<regeya> aye, but you can disable the compositor
<AlmightyCthulhu> OpenSolaris has the best default Compiz settings I've ever seen
<Overand> I have a bnch of lines ending with "each:" and a newline, and a bunch of lines ending with a newline after a filename
<regeya> you can have your cake, and eat it too...just remember to disable compositing before firing up a game
<Overand> I need to yank the newlines after the "each:" but not the other ones
<regeya> my own experience is that I certainly don't notice a drop...on this machine. :->  my old machine, though, was horrible.
<debCarlo1> What's yank ?
<bazhang> delete
<debCarlo1> ok
<Overand> debCarlo1: as in sed "s/each:\n/each: /"
<Overand> except sed won't do that, becase it's "line-based"
<debCarlo1> Yeah, i thinked about sed too
<powergoal2> Overand: sed -e '/each:$/N;s/\n *//'
<Overand> ah!
<dzhkh> who creates the packages for ubuntu?
<powergoal2> Overand: i think that will work, but im not sure
<SNuxoll> !motu | dzhkh
<ubot3> dzhkh: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pallu> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Overand> powergoal2: it seems to be 100% perfect
<powergoal2> Overand: superb
<bazhang> pallu, where did you get this message
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/hotkey-setup? What programs do use it?
<powergoal2> bullgard4: there is likely a program called hotkey-setup
<ari_stress> !dash
<ubot3> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<debCarlo1> !hotkey-setup
<ubot3> Factoid hotkey-setup not found
<Flannel> !mediakeys
<ubot3> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pallu> Visual Effects tab on appearence
<ari_stress> ubot3: why dash? why not bash?
<ubot3> why: A software verification tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 4383 kB, installed size 11544 kB
<bazhang> pallu, you should ask in #compiz-fusion about that card
<debCarlo1> lol
<wbmj> ari_stress dash is faster than bash
<sexcopter> hi, quick silly question: what is meant by 8.04.01, i.e., what does the .01 (or +1) signify?
<debCarlo1> yeah
<debCarlo1> Good question
<wbmj> sexcopter: security updates
<Flannel> sexcopter: 8.04.1 is the first point release, it has updated packages and updated installer
<crdlb> sexcopter: it's 8.04.1, but it's just a new image made about a month after release
<j-UBNET> hey guys, sorta new on here.. who knows how to get onto the azureus server?
<bullgard4> powergoal2: Yes, there is. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<crdlb> so that you can avoid some of the updates when doing installs from the CD
<Flannel> sexcopter: If you install 8.04 and then update from the repos, you'll get to 8.04.1 (and in a few months, 8.04.2)
<powergoal2> bullgard4: you're welcome
<ari_stress> hi debCarlo1, have u managed to undelete your /home
<bazhang> pallu, the intel i810 should be able to do compiz; got it going here a while back
<debCarlo1> ari_stress: no lol
<debCarlo1> ari_stress: I gived up
<debCarlo1> ari_stress: ext3grep did a lot of work
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: you deleted /home ?!
<dextone> http://www.transavia.co.id/ <= sapa mau pesen tiket pesawat gratis :P
<debCarlo1> ari_stress: But only recovered folders, no files
<Dedoimedo> hello all, i'm here to help, does anyone need help??
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: i have a better one for you:  2 years ago i accidentally formatted the wrong partition of my hd, losing 300GB of movies/music/etc.
<dextone> wtf... allnet... sorry guyz...
<Martyn> What is the Ubuntu command-line utility to download security updates?
<dzhkh> i have read motu but still cannot find the commands used to create particular packages
<Martyn> (I'm running ubuntu server, so can't run synaptic)
<debCarlo1> powergoal2: No, yesterday i was helping someone and for some reason i was going to erase files on my pendrive and did a mistake... executing rm -rf *  in my ~/
<Flannel> Martyn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: yeah, that sucks.
<Flannel> debCarlo1: please don't say anything that resembles that command here.
<debCarlo1> powergoal2: lol, but i think you can recover a partition right ?
<ari_stress> debCarlo1: i have another link that is very good: http://www.osnews.com/story/20061/Recover_Deleted_Files_in_EXT3_ext3undel
<Martyn> ahhh .. dist-upgrade is used for security updates as -well- as general package updates
<sexcopter> to Flannel and crdlb, thanks for the answer. so is there a schedule/rhythm to these point releases? or just when it seems appropriate?
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: well, you usually can, but the way that i had done it,  i changed the partition type from ext3 to reiserfs, and i couldn't find anything about recovering that
<debCarlo1> Flannel: Ok
<Flannel> Martyn: Yeah, they all come through the repos
<Martyn> Is there a way to /only/ get the security updates?
<Flannel> sexcopter: They occur on LTSs, every six months, with an offset of three months from the initial release.
<debCarlo1> powergoal2: Yeah.... and you know the worst, my backup was in the usb drive i formatted just a minutes before deleting home
<vipaca> http://pastie.org/252061
<Madpilot> sexcopter, security updates are released as security issues are found
<vipaca> just doesn't make sense to me
<vipaca> I guess Ill be installing everything from source?
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: ouch...
<vipaca> or from debs that I can get a hold of
<debCarlo1> ari_stress: Seems like that link will help me, thanks :D
<Flannel> sexcopter: so, every july and january
<asdf25> i'm using firefox 3 in hardy and i can't get the session restore to work - when i restart firefox it always just opens the ubuntu start page - anyone know how i can get it working?
<debCarlo1> powergoal2: lol, yeah. But i only lost one week, i had a old backup in Vista
<Flannel> vipaca: What version of Ubuntu are you using? and are you connected to the internet?
<sexcopter> Flannel: i see, thanks, I was just curious!
<powergoal2> vipaca: did you mess up your apt sources file?
<vipaca> herion
<powergoal2> debCarlo1: ok, that isn't too bad the
<powergoal2> n
<debCarlo1> powergoal2: yep,
<vipaca> I don't think so, I am behind a firewall perhaps I may have
<Flannel> vipaca: sudo apt-get update first, then try again
<cragos> is anyone else seeing bad keys on the security.ubuntu.org server?
<cragos> took me three tries to get a good key
<cragos> kaminsky to blame?
<p4_xxx> can someone tell me if im correct about this setting for my ubuntu server? i use it just for share files at home i dont know much about servers     http://paste.ubuntu.com/37050/
<vipaca> its sitting at 0%
<yadame> Hi there! I'm trying to play some videos with mplayer but I'm not able to get the "xv" (X11/xv) driver to work. (gl works but the performance is bad). "xvinfo" tells me "no adaptors present". I'm using a Radeon X1600 with fglrx.
<debCarlo1> Now i formatted my usb drive and write a script to make a backup every day lol
<Flannel> vipaca: then you're having connection issues
<vipaca> Im using http_proxy
<Flannel> vipaca: either on your end, or the mirror's
<vipaca> which works for wget
<vipaca> but its seems to not work so well with apt-get or aptitude
<powergoal2> yadame: you might try editing your ~/.mplayer/config file and putting in a line that says vo=gl2
<powergoal2> yadame: see if it improves your output
<balgarath> any applications out there you can use to generate a mySQL schema diagram from an existing db?
<yadame> powergoal2: Already tried gl2, too and the performance is even worser. But thanks for the tip!
<powergoal2> yadame: and you cant get xv to work?
<yadame> powergoal2: Yep, mplayer complains about the missing video output. the xv-extension is loaded during the xorg-startup but xvinfo is telling me "no adaptors present".
<powergoal2> yadame: hahaha  i tried to pass vo xv to my mplayer and it crashed my xserver
<yadame> powergoal2: uh :(
<unop> p4_xxx, the rules on lines 13-15 are redundant otherwise, it's fine
<powergoal2> yadame: i don't really know what to tell you, sorry
<yadame> powergoal2: no problem, thank you for your time =)
<powergoal2> good luck
<powergoal2> alright all, I'm out.
<hsteve> hi how do i check for what bit system i have 32/64
<p4_xxx> is the mac addresss used for security?
<infinitycircuit> hsteve, uname -m
<hsteve> thanks
<unop> hsteve, dpkg --print-architecture
<unop> p4_xxx, not primarily, though it can be used in security
<infinitycircuit> unop, that's a nice trick good to know dpkg can do it too
<hsteve> i686 is which 32 or 64
<infinitycircuit> hsteve, 32
<debCarlo1> Ok, i'm going to try the ext3undel thing ari_stress
<unop> hsteve, 32
<hsteve> k
<MrZaius> it just took me three tries to get a valid apt-get update
<MrZaius> yayz shitty third world ISPs and their transparent proxies
<p4_xxx> ah ok thank you
<unop> infinitycircuit, yea, there's a whole load of useful things you can do with all the dpkg* and apt* utilities
<MrZaius> are there reported cases of DNS cache poisoning attacks targetting debian/ubuntu repos?
<vipaca> http://pastie.org/252063
<vipaca> kinda ironic that at the end it suggest that perform the command that just failed
<vipaca> maybe I should open a case seems like a bug
<infinitycircuit> unop, i must say my favorite part of dpkg/apt is probably intregration with stuff like git-buildpackage
<Madpilot> MrZaius, not that I've ever heard. That sort of thing would be big news in linux, we need our trusted repos!
<nasi_padang> why can't i use debian repo?
<Madpilot> because Ubuntu isn't Debian?
<vipaca> Are there any good deb sites like dag for rpm or can I goto the ubuntu sites directly
<nasi_padang> it ubuntu is debian derivative
<unop> nasi_padang, yes
<unop> vipaca, packages.ubuntu.com
<nasi_padang> unop, 'yes' what?
<Madpilot> nasi_padang, "derivative" is the key word there
<unop> nasi_padang, yes, ubuntu is a debian derivative .. but it is not debian
<Madpilot> ubot3, debian | nasi_padang
<ubot3> nasi_padang: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nasi_padang> why can mepis use debian repo?
<CutMeOwnThroat> nasi_padang, on the other hand, you could just try and find out about all the fun things that can go wrong 1st hand...
<CutMeOwnThroat> and that's cuttin your own throat :-P
<nasi_padang> :-?
<CutMeOwnThroat> :~}
<bader_> hi
<mrtubby> does anyone know if there is a way to make a bash script run as root without needing to enter a password?
<bader_> can i get some help here please :>
<Madpilot> CutMeOwnThroat, would your last name be Dibbler, by any chance?
<mrtubby> whats your question bader
<CutMeOwnThroat> mrtubby, cron
<bader_> will i cant read arabic front in xchat
<CutMeOwnThroat> Madpilot, yes, want a rat onna stick?
<mrtubby> you cant make cron exec on command, its a timed thing always correct?
<fallore> is there a way to make it so that when you click for example the firefox address bar once the whole line will be highlighted (like in windows)?
<Madpilot> CutMeOwnThroat, no thanks, and I'll pass on a meat pie, too...
<unop> fallore, ctrl+l :)
<Igramul> fallore: or tripple-click ;)
<fallore> unop: yeah i've gotten used to it but it would be nice if i didn't have to shortcut around it
<bader_> will i try to set arabic in setting
<bader_> doesnt work
<fallore> or click + ctrl a, or double click, etc
<fallore> i know there are other ways to do it :P
<CutMeOwnThroat> mrtubby, oh, you want someone to call it and it runs as root? just set the suid-bit - but take care, it can easily be a barn-door with a sign "hackers enter here"
<dfgas> anyone run a q6600
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, the setuid bit has no effect on scripts
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, definitely not true for perl
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, even for perl
<mrtubby> CutMeOwnThroad: yea, it makes me nervous, soo a chmod 4500 ought to get the thing done
<unop> mrtubby, it won't
<debCarlos> ari_stress: lol, it is working :')
<bader_> so does xchat have arabic support ?
<bader_> i mean it really suck that i cant read arabic
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, wrong suidperl takes care of it if the bit itself doesnt have an effect
<unop> bader_, you might like to ask someone in #ubuntu-sa
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, but you're right for bash scripts... wasn't aware this was switched on
<AlmtyBob> Is there a nice guide somewhere for using Compiz with Ubuntu (I have an nVidia card and am just installing Ubuntu)
<mrtubby> if i managed to follow the conversation properly it would work if my script was in perl not bash?
<guest_> ce_uculd
<bader_> its funny that i enter this server and i can read arabic . but when i enter other server i cant
<bader_> lol what happen
<bader_> ^^
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, try it out.  echo -e '#!/usr/bin/perl \n print "$>"' \n print `whoami`' > /tmp/setuid_test;  sudo chown root.root /tmp/setuid_test; sudo chmod +sx /tmp/setuid_test; /tmp/setuid_test
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, hm - I have a script "sd" on my laptop that lets a normal user execute "shutdown -hf now" as root ...
<CutMeOwnThroat> so how did I do that? magic?
<Igramul> btw. it says "please type /msg ubottu etiquette" in the topic, but the bot seems to have a different nick
<hardhatpat> I am trying to install GTK themes through the System->Appearance ... when i click install and select the tarball, it says "successfully installed" and then it dosent show up anywhere ... what am i doing wrong?
<aaronwi> is tehre a way to enable a second monitor as an extended desktop in xorg.conf?
<debCarlos> Igramul: Yeah, ubottu is dead for a while, try with ubot3
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, might not be possible to run suid-stuff from /tmp, , though
<matthew__> I'm attempting to use my built-in webcam on my laptop, and I can't find any generic drivers for webcams, and I don't know where to look, any1 got any ideas?
<Flannel> Igramul: ubottu has the evening off
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, well, if the perl 'executable'  (note, i don't say script) - uses a setreuid call, then the setuid bit has effect .. but perl cheats then .. it's making a system call which is not the norm for scripts
<ere4si> !twinview | aaronwi
<ubot3> aaronwi: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<debCarlos> matthew__: Have you tried with cheese (aptitude install cheese) ?
<Igramul> Flannel: Will new factoids be transferred from ubot3 to ubottu?
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, fixing up your script takes longer than writing one myself :)
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, my script is two lines long :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, that's why - there was an additional "'" in the line that was hard to find
<Flannel> Igramul: That'd depend on whether we remember.  But I imagine so.
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, add $ENV{PATH}='/usr/bin/'; as 1st line to the script
<CutMeOwnThroat> $ ls -l setuid_test
<CutMeOwnThroat> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 70 Aug 13 01:17 setuid_test
<CutMeOwnThroat> $ ./setuid_test
<CutMeOwnThroat> 0root
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, so why did *I* have to try this? I knew I was right
 * jetscreamer doesn't look around in response to CutMeOwnThroat 
<jetscreamer> ...
<CutMeOwnThroat> mrtubby, yes, but your perlscript has to fulfill additional security-requirements
<CutMeOwnThroat> jetscreamer?
<jetscreamer> nm
<CutMeOwnThroat> want a sausage inna bun?
<jetscreamer> hey we like our sausage on the grill
<CutMeOwnThroat> or do you wonder why I'm here?
<jetscreamer> no i was just thinking of an answer to your question of 'why'
<elwaywitvac> has anyone backed up an original xbox memory card without that damn proprietary windows software?
<debCarlos> !xbox
<ubot3> Factoid xbox not found
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat,  heh.  Can't do setuid (cannot exec sperl)
<basanta> any tool to check ip conflict?
<debCarlos> You don't know what's a xbpx ubot* ??
<elwaywitvac> and heaven forbid I try to get an answer so I can turn the damn thing into a xubuntu softclient
<elwaywitvac> *thinclient
<ibrahim> /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh is missing from package ubuntu repos, can you please someone send content of that file , I will create manually..
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, pft, your buggy perl is not my problem :)
<debCarlos> lol
<tv7497> guys i have forgot mysql password how do i change it anyone ?
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, you make an assumption that everyone has perl-suid installed :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> unop, as they should
<debCarlos> why?
<debCarlos> yeah
<debCarlos> ubottu is back
<unop> CutMeOwnThroat, i'll beg to differ
<Igramul> tv7497: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-mysql-password.shtml
<CutMeOwnThroat> you may beg...
<debCarlos> ext3undel rulez :)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Igramul> tv7497: Be warned: From step 2 on, Your mysql server is insecure and should be shielded from the network.
<tomoyuki28jp> I want to change the value of $SBCL_HOME (env var for lisp compiler), but I don't know where the value is set.  Can anybody teach me how to change the value?  I know I can change it with export command, but I want to change the value for any user and for good.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is back
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, export SBCL_HOME="foo"
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xim> are there any decent graphical ftp (specfically scp) clients for ubuntu?
<node357> xim, gftp is nice
<debCarlos> xim: filezilla ?
<tomoyuki28jp> unop: When I logoff from the current session, the value set back to the previous one.
<Igramul> xim: Places -> "Connect to server..."
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, you might want to put this line down in one of ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<jussi01> !ftp | xim
<ubottu> xim: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<xim> Igramul: thanx that worked awsome
<tomoyuki28jp> unop: I want to set the var for all the users on my PC.
<matthew__> exit
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, then set it in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<tomoyuki28jp> unop:  The value is set by a script somewhere everytime I boot my PC, right?  Is there a way to find out where the var is set??
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, it might not be set .. what makes you think it is?
<AlmtyBob> for setting up a late-model nVidia card (7950 I think) I should use the restricted binary driver?
<AlmtyBob> the one from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?
<tomoyuki28jp> unop: If the value is not set by a script, how the value is set??  I am not familiar with env vars...
<pawan> my audacious cannot play mp3 files
<ozzie212> I have a problem with the "OFFICIAL" ubuntu installation cd
<debCarlos> pawan: Do you have the right codecs installed
<debCarlos> ?
<jussi01> !ask | ozzie212
<ubottu> ozzie212: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ozzie212> THank you first time here
<jussi01> :)
<pawan> yes
<bazhang> pawan, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pawan> it says unable to read
<tv7497> bazhang: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! hello sir !
<pawan> i installed that
<pawan> giving up
<bazhang> pawan, then what is the error you are getting; please be precise
<foool> How do I find the owner and group of the webserver
<bazhang> hello tv7497
<Rat409> AlmtyBob: my laptop has a 7150M i had to use envy-ng.but mileage does vary
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, the list interpreter might set this var on invocation .. the env.var might not necessarily be set in some config file .. usually env.vars are set in one of these files .. /etc/profile, /etc/bash*, ~/.bash*, ~/.profile .. so you could grep these files
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ audacious
<pawan> Unable to read from file:///home/pawan/.fr-dQUxvt/Jaanam.mp3, giving up.
<fdr> hello... when i connect my digital camera i get the option to import the pictures to f-spot. How do I get the "old" import program (from previous ubuntu releases) that allowed to copy photo to any folder without adding them to the fspot library? Thanks!
<bazhang> pawan, you are using audacious from the command line?
<ozzie212> I am unable to login to ubuntu. Installed ubuntu on its own partition. set username and password. Installation went fine but I can't login in with set username and password. Just reboots/refreshes to login screen again. The installation cd is official sent from netherlands
<pawan> yes so as to trace errors
<debCarlos> ozzie212: Switch to tty1 and try to login in console :)
<bazhang> pawan, try a different mp3
<debCarlos> ctrl+alt+f1
<ozzie212> I tried that it doesn't help. I am able to drop to shell mode. I type get-apt update and comes up with all kinds of errors
<rocko> how do you see if your nxserver is running ?
<pawan> still the same problem
<debCarlos> ozzie212: So, in console mode try running this: sudo adduser test     and then try to login with test user
<Rat409> rocko: try netstat -a or ps aux
<bazhang> pawan, what other codecs do you have installed
<pawan> any other audio output plugins
<pawan> w32codecs
<bazhang> pawan, try in a different music app first
<ozzie212> the errors I get come up fast but they mostly say something about using older files
<ozzie212> I'll try that thank you debCArlos
<pawan> in every application a song plays for some time and then hangs
<pawan> tried amarok banshee audacious
<bazhang> pawan, is this a dual boot
<pawan> yes
<pawan> windows vista and ubuntu
<bazhang> pawan, where are the mp3's stored
<pawan> on vista drive
<pawan> i am accessing them from ubuntu
<bazhang> pawan, try copying some over to ubuntu partition and try again
<rocko> Rat409: i ran that command but what do i have to look at to know its running ? :S
<pawan> tried that too but still hangs
<J-_> How can I reconfigure my sound system?
<bazhang> pawan, just now?
<pawan> yes
<bazhang> pawan, how many mp3's did you copy over.
<soulrider> hi
<pawan> 3
<soulrider> im trying to install on my desktop. The partitions on sda look on if i do fdisk -l but when i run gparted they dotn show up. Any ideas?
<Rat409> rocko: a network connection or port, and ps aux shows all running process ,i don't use freenx so not up on it sorry
<bazhang> pawan, how are you accessing the vista files
<pawan> through places computer
<godmode117> Hi, i just updated to utorrent to 1.8 and now im getting a black box where the tracker info was
<bazhang> pawan, what version of ubuntu and how long has this been happening
<soulrider> godmode117: that is a problem with utorrent
<J-_> How can I reconfigure sound?
<pawan> 8.04 i installed 2 days ago
<rocko> hmmm im not sure on how to get the nxserver is running through that way. it gave me alot of data back
<godmode117> souldrider: any solution?
<ross> what linux distro is best to install in macbook
<godmode117> soulrider: any solution?
<Rat409> soulrider: the J-_ alsaconf?
<bazhang> pawan, how did you set up file sharing with vista
<Dalton_Da_Man> DALTON IZ DA BOMB!
<Dalton_Da_Man> here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go dalton here we go! WOO! WOO! DALTON IZ DA BOM!!!
<Flannel> Dalton_Da_Man: please don't
<Dalton_Da_Man> THE CROWD CHANTS: DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON D
<bazhang> Dalton_Da_Man, please stop
<Dalton_Da_Man> THE CROWD CHANTS: DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON D
<Dalton_Da_Man> THE CROWD CHANTS: DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON DALTON D
<FloodBot1> Dalton_Da_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulrider> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> soulrider: Yes?
<debCarlos> lol
<soulrider> oh, sorry, he was kicked already
<pawan> normal
<debCarlos> Dalton_Da_Man must be crazy
<bazhang> pawan, what does that mean normal
<pawan> default settings
<foool> how do i find the owner and group of the webserver?
<Rat409> probly another script-kiddie like with all the strange pm's lately
<godmode117> soulrider: is there a soultion for the black boxes?
<soulrider> gparted is throwing some overlapping partitions errors on my terminal
<soulrider> godmode117: AFAIK, no
<godmode117> ok, thanks anyway.
<soulrider> so.. does anyone have any diea of why gparted isnt working?
<rocko> I need nx help !!
<soulrider> i tampered witht he partitions before using 64bit ubuntu, but that should change anything.. right?
<Rat409> !freenx | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rocko> Rat409: im trying to install it the no machine way.
<rocko> but im getting errors when i try to connect from the client to the server.
<jussi01> soulrider: whats the error
<Rat409> rocko: i've never used it at all
<Rat409> maybe a firewall/port issue?
<rocko> well if anyone knows how to use nx i need help
<salmon> hey question for the masses. i'v seen it done on youtube before. so i know it can be done. how do i get wine to run windows xp desktop?
<kaushal> hi
<Flannel> salmon: You don't.
<kaushal> How can i enable pidgin to start while booting ubuntu linux
<rocko> this is the messages i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/37060/
<soulrider> jussi01: it says i have some overlapping partitions or something
<zup1> ﻿hi, guys. I try to configure network on VM under qemu. Now i have the network besides host and VM, but i can't configure for VM acess to local network and Internet. I read, that i must make a bridge, but i can't to do this. May be you can give me a href, which decide this problem (i have Ubuntu desktop on host and Ubuntu server on VM). Thanks
<salmon> flannel: oh so i guess it's all a fake then
<tv7497> i was resetting my mysql root password using this tutorial http://www.jusupov.com/2008/01/18/how-to-reset-mysql-root-password-in-ubuntu-linux/   i get this error plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/37059/
<Flannel> salmon: You could run it in an emulator, but you wouldn't use wine.
<pawan> HI
<jussi01> salmon look at vmware/virtualbox
<warriorforgod> I have a problem where my swap partition isn't being activted at boot.  I always have to run sudo swapon /dev/sda5 to get it to work.  Any suggestions?
<ozzie212> I tried creating a sudo adduser. Adding the user worked but still unable to login. I am however able to login using the failsafe GNOME or failsafe terminal
<dumbdum> Hello, trying to run BackTrack Live CD but cant get to desktop. tried startx xconf etc. Any help appreciated
<rocko> nxserver issue, this is the messages i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/37060/
<bazhang> dumbdum, ask in backtrack forums
<dumbdum> Thanks
<tv7497> anyone ? little help
<ross> how do i set up triple boot on my macbook (linux/xp/ubuntu)
<bronger> With "sudo aptitude", the borders of the menues are okay, however, the borders of pop-up windows consist of ASCII characters.  Is this a bug or a wrong configuration?
<salmon> jussi01: which would you prefer. im kinda new to ubuntu
<DistroJockey> warriorforgod, the UUID of your swap partition probably changed.  Fix it in   /etc/fstab
<bazhang> tv7497, did you miss the link upthread?
<ross> and would you recommend ubuntu for macbook?
<bazhang> ross, sure
<tv7497> bazhang: sir ?
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<warriorforgod> DistroJockey: How can I get the correct UUID for my swap partition?
<ross> what is the best linux distro to install on macbooks?
<prince_jammys> warriorforgod: blkid
<DistroJockey> warriorforgod, you could use   sudo blkid
<tv7497> bazhang: i didnt get what u told sir
<bazhang> ross see the link above
<chmac> Can anyone recommend a slightly more powerful alternative to Firestarter? I want to configure iptables a little more carefully.
<ozzie212> any help I am UNABLE to login with set username and password. just reboots/refreshes to login screen. I am able to login to either failsafe. I also tried to create a "sudo adduser test". Adding user worked with SAME results
<ross> bazhang: what about the regular macbooks?
<ross> bazhang: does triple boot work in regular macbooks?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reset-the-root-password-on-mysql.html tv7497
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: so you couldn't even log in as the new
<ozzie212> I extremly new to ubuntu and don't know any codes myself. Puter is set with a dual boot with XP on the MBR
<bazhang> ross the intel ones? sure.
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: so you couldn't even log in as the new test user?
<ozzie212> no I could not
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: any error messages?
<ozzie212> no just reboots to login screen
<ozzie212> I also ran the recovery bootup with no errors but same results
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: is the login screen a graphical login screen, or the console login?
<ozzie212> graphical
<prince_jammys> perhaps X logged some kind of errors that you could look at
<QAH> Hello. Anyone there?
<debCarlos> !anyone | QAH
<ubottu> QAH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ozzie212> I dropped to shell and typed get-apt update and came up with all kinds of errors like using old files.  ??
<QAH> Ha ha Okay
<ross> bazhang: so you think that i'd have no problem setting up triple boot on my macbook black?
<debCarlos> yeah
<ross> bazhang: the black one
<bazhang> ross, depends on you; many have done so, but not sure how you'll do :)
<ross> bazhang: lol ok
<QAH> I have windows as my main os, and I have ubuntu as a multiboot option. Everytime I start up in ubuntu and come back to windows, my windows time is messed up. I had looked it up and they said that you have to configure ubuntu to work with the time format that windows supports. How to I do this?
<bazhang> :)
<ozzie212> I don't understand using old files error. I'm using an official Ubuntu cd that came from the Netherlands
<ross> bazhang: i just googled for it and i found that most people set up triple boot on macbook pros and not the regular ones
<sexcopter> i've had trouble now in 2 out of 2 cases of trying to install 3rd party software by adding repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list. I add the provided gpg keys, seemingly with no trouble, do apt-get update, then install the package, but get the "cannot be authenticated" warning. Any idea what i might have missed? what can I do to diagnose the problem?
<Slart> QAH: windows and linux uses the internal clock differently
<ross> bazhang: that's why i wanted to know if triple boot is something that will be workable under the regular macbooks
<bazhang> ross people do both
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: are you currently logged in to a ubuntu console session?
<QAH> Slart: You are right because ubuntu changes my system time. How can I stop this if I can.
<Slart> QAH: I think linux keeps the clock at greenwich time and calculates local time when it needs it.. windows sets the internal clock to local time directly
<ross> bazhang: ok thanks
<ozzie212> no xp using icechat
<bazhang> np
<ozzie212> can I login to ubuntu using failsafe and still use irc
<Slart> QAH: I don't really know if there is a switch somewhere.. you could just set both operating systems to update the clock using ntp.. that way it will fix itself shortly after booting
<QAH> oh okay
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: you can, but it may be a pain if you're not familiar with irc on the console.
<Nemoder> Is there a standard way to see what configure options a package maintainer uses for a given source package?
<QAH> So there isn't any way to make ubuntu use local time?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: you can pastebin log files from there though, and chat on your XP
<Flannel> QAH: there is.
<QAH> How?
<ozzie212> how do I pastebin
<infinitycircuit> !pastebin | ozzie212
<ubottu> ozzie212: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: the problem seems to have to do with X, since you can login to console.  an easy way to pastebin will be to install the 'pastebinit' package when logged into ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: i can tell you how to install it and how to pastebin some log files from there, without using irc
<ozzie212> all right I'll give that a shot prince-jammys
<aaronwi> can i install a rpm in ubuntu? and how do it?
<aaronwi> I*?
<infinitycircuit> !alien | aaronwi
<ubottu> aaronwi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<QAH> Flannel: How can I change the ubuntu clock to use localtime like windows?
<Slart> QAH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<aaronwi> k
<Flannel> QAH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<debCarlos> aaronwi: I think alien is the soft you're looking for
<debCarlos> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<debCarlos> !rpm
<aaronwi> is rpm only for redhat, or do they work in mandriva too?
<QAH> That is just what I need. Thanks guys. :) Later
<debCarlos> aaronwi: They work in mandriva, rh, fedora, opensuse... etc, they are like apt for us
<palomer> hello
<aaronwi> k
<palomer> is there any way to browse folders with ssh through a window manager?
<frybye>  Hi - I have ubuntu8.04 on a 701 (new) and all of a sudden the red led for powersupply-connected does not light up any more.. any ideas??
<bazhang> frybye, the eeepc?
<frybye> - above relates to eeepc 4g 701.. and ubuntu...
<frybye> yes bazhang - nowone in that #
<frybye> none active at least...
<bazhang> frybye, you seen the wiki for how to get it working perfectly?
<Chewy> how do i archive a file with tar?
<debCarlos> Chewy: tar -cvvf arhive.tar   the_thing_you_want_to_archive
<frybye> baz - I have done loads of recommended mods.. 99% of stuff is working ok
<bazhang> frybye, after following that guide works fine here
<geirha> Chewy: or right click and choose "create archive"
<Chewy> im in terminal so
<Chewy> via ssh
<frybye> I am also searching on eeeuser.com forum right now.. will be back if i find smthing..
<frybye> was ok here till this morning and no power-on indicator...
<frybye> i mean power-supply-connected indicator...
<debCarlos> Chewy: I told you, tar -cvvf  arcive.tar  what_you_want_to_tar
<r5gtx> exit
<debCarlos> #unix
<debCarlos> o
<debCarlos> sorry
<aaronwi> how do i get flash working in firefox with x64 kubuntu?
<Maahes> hellooo?
<Flannel> !hi | Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Maahes> thanks
<pawan> hi
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bazhang> aaronwi, ^^
<Maahes> anyone here have any experience installing ubuntu on a gateway... t-1629... im wondeirng if i might have driver problems or anything
<rocko> how do i get to my sources.list ?
<bazhang> Maahes, what are the specs
<Flannel> rocko: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dagonet> hello everyone....can anybody give me the link for ultimate guide of accessing  windows xp shared network folder, without prompting username and password
<unop> dagonet, configure the share properties on the windows XP machine to allow the group "anyone" to read (and write if you want) the share
<pawan> hi
<dagonet> unop:thanks, i'll try that
 * prince_jammys predicts a how to install ... question
<unop> !samba > dagonet
<ubottu> dagonet, please see my private message
<MaahesAFK> gateway specs... http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gateway-t1629/4507-3121_7-33026099.html?tag=sub
<dagonet> thanks to ubottu
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, does not say the wifi chipset though
<MaahesAFK> im trying to decide if i should install ubuntu over my vista
<MaahesAFK> but i dont wanna do it if it will have driver problems
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, you have the machine already?
<MaahesAFK> yes
<MaahesAFK> it came with vista :S
<MaahesAFK> i dun liek it
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, dl the live cd and troubleshoot from there, preferably with ethernet connection so you can get here
<MaahesAFK> they dont give you a vista cd so if i put linux... i wont be able to go back too easily
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, thus the reason to run from livecd
<MaahesAFK> ahh i see :)
<bazhang> :)
<MaahesAFK> anything in particular i should look for when i try live cd?
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, yes, the video and the wifi
<MaahesAFK> ok, if i made a cd a few months ago, will it update to latest release or do i need a new cd
<bazhang> MaahesAFK, get the latest: 8.04.1
<Chris|> MaahesAFK, it would be way easier if you download the latest cd
<MaahesAFK> ok perfect thanks bazhang and chris
<bazhang> np :)
<mrynit> the fan on my dell inspiron 1420 does not work correctly. it only turns on when the laptop is really hot and will not turn off.
<frybye> Hi - trying to use hubackup from an eepc.. i hvae a shared folder from another pc on the home net mounted and shows up on the desktop of the eepc - but hubackup does not offer it as a location for the backups??
<frybye> How can i navigate to network-the other pc via the menus in hubackup??
<frybye> it gives access to the "filessystem" but where does one find networked directories in there?? <sorry - i am a linux-newbie>
<shabda> What do i need to set up on Ubuntu so that python smtplib.py works?
<shabda> I installed sendmail, what should I do next?
<mrynit> shabda, install the python libraries that you need
<DistroJockey> frybye, use    mount    to see what is mounted where
<frybye> ok thanks...
<DistroJockey> frybye, will usually be in   /mnt   or   /media
<Chris|> does anyone know how i can look up how to fix this error? (i'm making a livecd) http://i35.tinypic.com/2v3g3fo.jpg
<DistroJockey> frybye, no problem
<shabda> mrynit: The libs are already installed in python standard library, http://docs.python.org/lib/module-smtplib.html
<shabda> How do I configure Python to use sendmail?
<mrynit> point the application to that directory?
<mrynit> ask in python?
<frybye> DistroJockey: I see nothing in that about the other pc/dir??
<Ademan> anyone know how i can mount bin/cue disk images?
<Matt____> a while ago I asked about mounting a network drive (from OS X) so that it looks like a directory on ubuntu
<frybye> the icon for it is on my desktop - but when I look in the hubackup there the entry is not shown..
<Matt____> someone helped me out but I can't for the life of me remember what the command was
<Matt____> something with "ftp" in it I think
<DistroJockey> frybye, can you check the Properties of that icon and see where it points to?
<frybye> thanks...
<Chris|> Matt____, the command should still be in your bash history in the terminal type "history"
<Matt____> Chris|: lemme try but I think this is a different virtual machine
<chuy_max> hey guys, is there a command to increase/decrease volume running a command?
<Chris|> Matt____, ah, do the history command on the machine you did the command on
<Matt____> yeah, not there
<Matt____> I guess I'll launch the other VM
<Matt____> I feel senile for not remembering this
<nacer__> increase lvm volume?
<Matt____> problem is I only did it once like 2 months ago
<Chris|> chuy_max, yes "amixer -q set Master 10+ unmute" for volume up and "amixer -q set Master 10- unmute"
<Chris|> for volume down
<chuy_max> cool, thanks Chris|
<frybye> DistroJockey: - strange - it says for location -in words(!) "on the Desktop" - not something like /home/ron/Desktop - just the words (in German here..) "on the Desktop" under access rights - "cannot be determined"
<pawan> hi
<frybye> DistroJockey: btw - I am a Brit. living in Germany and generally better here than in #unbutu-de
<g[r]eek> I need to setup IE in ubuntu
<ozzie212> prince jammy's I am completely lost here.
<DistroJockey> frybye, yeah, wasn't sure if that was possible. I'm attempting to get a similar icon
<frybye> I guess within the "file system" mounted directories on networked pcs show up someplace within the structure.. where would that be???
<ozzie212> Can you give me those instructions again. I tried to get to paste bin but not even going to pretend to know anything aobut it
<frybye> like at /usr/bin/ etc etc.. is there a location where I can expect to find a munted external home net dir?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: you're back
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: i thought your windows xp was on a separate computer
<ozzie212> yeah but lost as ever.
<ozzie212> no dual boot
<g[r]eek> I need to setup IE in ubuntu
<ozzie212> xp is on MBR
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: so you're chatting from xp right now, and ubuntu is booted to a console?
<nacer__> is it possible to bridge virtual ethernet interfaces (ex: eth0:1)?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: in the other computer?
<DistroJockey> frybye, so it won't let you go outside  filesystem  (as that's where the share shows up in  Places - Computer) ?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: oh, i missed the dual boot. use my nick in the messages, you can autocomplete it
<ozzie212> No one computer. XP on C: Ubuntu on E:
<frybye> no just my own /home/ron/download and "other" which gives the "file system" but not computer or network etc.. = crazy.. the sort of stuff that turns ppl off linux to be honest...
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: one thing you could do is boot to ubuntu from the live cd and chat on irc from there. then you could easily pastebin the logs and someone might be able to help
<DistroJockey> frybye, yeah, does make it tricky. I'm looking into it.
<frybye> of course if i had loads more background knowledge there are great command line backup utilities..
<ozzie212> that would work - except where is the irc program
<DistroJockey> frybye, still need to know where to copy to from the command line
<frybye> normally I tend tu use a cd with accronis backup on it - but the eeepc does not have a cd drive and i dont (yet-) have an extern. one..
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: i think it's in the menus.
<ozzie212> Again please excuse my retardendess
<frybye> shure...
<ozzie212> THANK YOU. I'll be back on live CD
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: i don't use gnome, so i don't remember what program it is
<prince_jammys> what's the irc client that comes with the live cd?
<prince_jammys> pidgin? xchat?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: probably one of those two
<DistroJockey> prince_jammys, pidgin
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: there you go
<frybye> DistroJockey: I have just realized that i dont really have time for this right now - can i give you my email adds in a pm and when you have something for me - that would be cool ok?
<ozzie212_> sorry I pressed the wrong button and got logged off
<DistroJockey> frybye, yeah, that's fine. I'm interested in finding a solution to this myself now :)
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: the irc program on the live cd is called 'pidgin'
<ozzie212_> TY
<ozzie212_> I'll be back
<Finnish_> How do I restart sounds? Suddenly I lost all sounds
<frybye> u seen my pm now DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> frybye, aye
<Peter2> Hi, is someone able to help a relative Ubuntu novice?
<prince_jammys> only if you ask the question ;)
<Peter2> I installed Rubyripper some time ago and after installation it automatically started up whenever I inserted an audio CD
<error_x3> gehts auch AUF DEUTSCH
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<logic> i have laptop hp pavilion tx2000 working withe ubuntu every thing ok but the sound not work
<Peter2> auf deutsch wird schwere sein!
<Peter2> now, when I insert an audio CD I get soundjuicer starting ...
<Peter2> how can I get back to a state where Rubyripper automatically starts?
<pawan> hi
<untitled> xmms media player (like winamp), witch package do i need to install 0.o, i used to just install xmms now its erver and client based :S
<pawan> how to install xmms
<shabda> how can I check what smtp server is installed on my system?
<untitled> yeah
<prince_jammys> pawan: untitled: i think the old xmms package is still around. there's also xmms2 now, and audacious
<Flannel> !xmms | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<prince_jammys> audacious is the new xmms
<pawan> ok
<untitled> oh
<Matt____> nope, I seemed to have kiilled the other VM
<Matt____> the command was something like "ssftp"
<Matt____> or "shftp" or something
<Matt____> if someone has an idea pls let me know
<AlmtyBob> I've got tightvnc running as a server on my linux box and I'm in it on my windows box.  All I have is a grey background and a terminal, how do I start gnome? gnome-session says "already running a session manager"
<mehumot> hello, I've got problem, can somebody help me?
<untitled> thanks that work a dream :D
<mehumot> sorry for my english, I'm from Poland
<untitled> thanks pawan; prince_jammys.
<prince_jammys> untitled: welcome
<vhieo> hy
<ere4si> Matt____: you can see if the command is still listed in ~/.bash_history
<Flannel> !ask | mehumot
<ubottu> mehumot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> !pl | mehumot maybe you want this too:
<ubottu> mehumot maybe you want this too:: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Matt____> ere4si: for some reason it isn't there
<Matt____> I think I may have killed that VM
<ere4si> k
<mehumot> I've installed ubuntu 8.04 yesterday, and there was no sound
<pbn> Hello, how can I re-configure again the list of locales ? dpkg-reconfigure locales ? no...
<Matt____> and I can't find the chat log either
<Matt____> Colloquy really sucks
<prince_jammys> !locale | pbn
<ubottu> pbn: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Crazyguy> pbn, yes, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" as root
<Peter2> ﻿I installed Rubyripper some time ago and after installation it automatically started up whenever I inserted an audio CD.  ﻿Now, when I insert an audio CD I get soundjuicer starting.  ﻿How can I get back to a state where Rubyripper automatically starts?
<mehumot> only in notebook's loudspeaker
<Crazyguy> pbn, actually, just see that link ^^
<pbn> Crazyguy: thank you but... Ican't choose them with that :)
<pbn> ok gonna look at the link
<Ape3000> How long I need to have the Ubuntu CD in the tray when installing? Can I remove it when it loads the X and everything seems to be running? Then install without the CD?
<prince_jammys> Ape3000: doubtful. files are copied from the cd
<DistroJockey> mehumot, might be worth installing and trying:   pavucontrol
<Ape3000> So I could already put it to another machine and start installing on that, too
<naxa> hi
<naxa> i can fully install a normal ubuntu from the alternate install cd?
<naxa> or i need the normal cd too?
<pbn> oops ?? /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localeconf is not installed
<DistroJockey> naxa, Alternate will do it nicely
<naxa> thanks
<DistroJockey> naxa, no problem
<pbn> Crazyguy: hello the link told me to reconfigure localeconf, but that package isn't installed and it doesn't even exist... :)
<prince_jammys> pbn: how come? did you run into the locales bug when installing hardy?
<prince_jammys> i did
<pbn> prince_jammys: bug ? locales bug ?
<DistroJockey> naxa, alternate can also do a better job than desktop(normal) in some cases :)
<prince_jammys> pbn: i guess not. you would know if you had
<dabb1> utorrent stopped working in ubuntu..any help
<prince_jammys> !info localization-config | pbn: perhaps it's called this:
<ubottu> pbn: perhaps it's called this:: localization-config (source: localization-config): configures different programs' locale settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02 (hardy), package size 48 kB, installed size 472 kB
<prince_jammys> pbn: mm. maybe not
<pepe_swash> Hello. When wanting a nfs server, do we absolutly need to use a modified kernel?
<dabb1> ﻿utorrent stopped working in ubuntu..any help
<dabb1> ?
<dabb1> ?
<FloodBot1> dabb1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debCarlos> I'm gonna kill myself
<pbn> prince_jammys: no that's not it,s till :/
<debCarlos> I did the same rm stupidity again
<prince_jammys> pbn: 'locales'
<debCarlos> Bye all :'(
<prince_jammys> !info locales
<ubottu> locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.7.9-4 (hardy), package size 3281 kB, installed size 8652 kB
<pbn> okay folks how can I choose the locales ? on Debian lenny "dpkg-reconfigure locales" as root allows me to choose locales, but on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" as root doesnt allow me to change the locales, even with -p low... any idea ?
<ra21vi> hi, I need to access the Ubuntu box X from Windows, just like Windows RDP
<dabb1> any torrent client for ubuntu which will work over http proxy
<ra21vi> how can I, please suggest
<Flannel> ra21vi: check out xming, and X forwarding through ssh
<ra21vi> dabb1: you can define http_proxy in shell env and then call the transmission from shell
<dabb1> ﻿ra21vi:again..explain that
<ra21vi> Flannel: ok, I tried X forwarding with ssh, didnt woked for me
<ndlovu> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ra21vi> dabb1: in shell type $ echo $http_proxy
<ra21vi> what does it print
<dabb1> ra21vi:it show http://192.168.0.3:808/
<ra21vi> Flannel: what about NoMachine NX
<prince_jammys> pbn: not sure if this is useful, though i does say 'SOLVED': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152589
<ra21vi> dabb1: that is the proxy you are using. and do you have transmission
<dabb1> ra21vi
<vlt> Hello. Which group must a user belong to for accessing a scanner using `scanimage`?
<dabb1> :yes
<dabb1> ra21vi:yes
<ra21vi> then in shell, try to run transmission
<dabb1> ra21vi:no the transmission is not able to download
<Ububegin> i am using CHM Viewer 0.9.9 .. but it doesnt have a find function.. any other better chm readers with a  find function built in...
<Bigmack83> i am wanting to get ubuntu installed as the primary OS on my laptop. I will still have windows installed for purposes because i need it at school (i have to use the adobe CS3 apps and others that wont run under WINE). I want to be able to run windows (vista) under a VM. Can anyone recommend the best way do do this? since i may need to actually log into windows fully and will need access to those same files
<dabb1> ra21vi:it is showing that "tracker hasn't responded yet"
<prince_jammys> vlt: 'saned', it seems.
<ra21vi> dabb1: please do some more research, maybe your network is blocking the torrent traffic, checkit
<Bigmack83> i have seen in post before where the virtualized windows vista runs from an actual partition. is this reliable?
<pbn> prince_jammys: thank you but it says to do "dpkg-reconfigure locales" as root, which I have already tried, but does not allow me to choose the locales....
<prince_jammys> vlt: i really don't know. i see it mentioned in 'man scanimage', and it is a name of a group in my system
<Matt____> are there chat transcripts for this channel online somewhere?
<dabb1> ra21vi:i was using utorrent with wine thas was working perfectly but today that is not opening
<Flannel> !logs | Matt____
<ubottu> Matt____: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<prince_jammys> pbn: what happens when you type the command?
<Matt____> ubottu: cheers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers
<vlt> prince_jammys: No, adding the user to saned doesn't work.
<Matt____> I guess that helps if you know the exact date :-(
 * Matt____ groans
<ubuntu__> ozzie
<pepe_swash> Hello. When wanting a nfs server, do we absolutly need to use a modified kernel?
<ubuntu__> prince jammy I got logged in wrong this is Ozzie
<prince_jammys> ubuntu__: use my actual nick my autocompleting with the tab key
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: otherwise i don't get highlighted
<Sivam> Hi
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: pri<tab key>
<ndlovu> hi all. rhythmbox is not playing media for some reason. mplayer is working fine to play my mp3s. any ideas where to look for the problem? (when I try to play, rhythmbox gives error message "couldn't start playback (null)"
<Sivam> can any one help me in installing sendmail and procmail for ubuntu
<ubuntu> prince_jammys: GOT it TY
<unop> pepe_swash, no
<unop> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-2ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 146 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ubuntu> prince_jammys:  I am now using live cd
<ra21vi> which vnc server would be best.. i never used one, just need to intall one
<pbn> prince_jammys: it says: Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8... up-to-date
<pbn> and so on
<pbn> it regenerates the locales basically but it doesn't let me choose the locales :(
<witriew> Sivam: installing should just be using synaptic
<ra21vi> tightvnc or vnc4server
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: ok. well, just to let you know, i don't know what's causing the problem. but perhaps someone can help once you paste the logs.
<witriew> Sivam: or you can use apt-get
<Matt____> ah it was sshfs
<Bracki> How can I make gvim my default text editor in gnome?
<humax> hello
<ubuntu> prince_jammys: okay hoe do I get to the logs and where did you say I sould paste them
<unop> Bracki, not being rude, but paste that exact question into your favourite search engine :)
<humax> i have read up on alot and im still stuck
<Karl31> hi, is this a known issue? i can't get 8.04 past the login screen... the screen goes black and goes right back to "user/pass", had to reinstall feisty.....
<humax> can u get kismet from sudo in terminal ?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: open a terminal from the menu
<debCarlos> Man, thanks god i made a backup lol
<tommo> Hello all
<ra21vi> please suggest me which VNC Server to go with/... performance matters a lot
<Sivam> witriew: I am unable to find sendmail in synaptic
<prince_jammys> unop: can you install a package from apt when running off the live cd?
<Sivam> ra21vi: you can use tightvnc or you can try with xming
<debCarlos> I was about doing a kill -9 carlos  when i remembered it lol
<Peter2> How do I control which application is launched when I insert an Audio CD in the drive?
<unop> prince_jammys, sure, a live CD has the same environment as a normal install as far as managing packages is concerned
<vlt> `lsusb` doesn't show me any devices when not run as root. Which group must I belong to for usb access?
<unop> debCarlos, you should kick the "kill -9" habit :)
<debCarlos> Anyone knows how can i remove a app that i compiled if i don't have the source anymore
<debCarlos> unop: yeah  :)
<prince_jammys> unop: if someone wants to view some files on his normal '/' , he'd have to mount the partition from the live cd, correct?
<unop> debCarlos, if you ever find yourself using "kill -9 anything" .. re-evaulate
<ra21vi> Sivam: can you guide me to setup the X forwarding or Xming
<debCarlos> unop: lol, what do you suggest ? kill -15 ?
<echo6> Peter2: Take a look at gconf-editor, launch it from the terminal for your logged in user
<ra21vi> Sivam: I tried once but failed
<Sivam> ra21vi
<Sivam> ra21vi: yep. are u using windows
<newkid> hey guys, i have a problem...i installed ubuntu with wubi
<echo6> debCarlos: make uninstall from the source directory
<vlt> Ah, it's the group "scanner".
<newkid> but it never asked me to create a root account
<newkid> so now, i can't do shit
<unop> prince_jammys, correct, I suspect you are trying to adjust something in the real install .. in which case, you would chroot into that mounted volume
<debCarlos> echo6: I don't have it anymore
<ra21vi> Sivam: no, I now have to, my Ubuntu is being shifted to DMZ and I am getting Windows
<prince_jammys> unop: no, someone just need to pastebin some X logs
<newkid> oh, and, for some reason i can't connect to the internet
<echo6> debCarlos: can you not fetch it and recompile again?
<newkid> it just wont connect to any wireless conection
<debCarlos> echo6: ok, yeah
<dabb1> anyone plz suggest me a torrent client which work with http proxy
<unop> debCarlos, for i in 15 2 1 3; do kill $i $pid; sleep 2; done
<dabb1> in ubuntu
<ra21vi> Sivam: just bad luck
<debCarlos> unop: great
<AlmtyBob> I'm trying to setup tightVNC server, but I don't know what to set my ~/.vnc/xstartup file to.  the default is grey with a black term window, if I try to put "gnome-session" in there alone, it doesn't work.  I use samples from the web and I get gnome, but everything is black and there's no graphics
<Bracki> unop: All the hints I found so far sound like hacks. Symlinking to gedit etc.
<Bracki> That'S why I was asking.
<Sivam> ra21vi, can you brief the way you are trying to setup
<p4_xxx> is there a way i can see all the samba passwords and users in my ubuntu server?
<Peter2> echo6: thanks for the pointer ... I have looked at gconf-editor, but it's not obvious what I should do!
<unop> Bracki, i found this on google http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/making-gvim-your-default-text-editor-in-gnome/  see the last part on editing defaults.list
<ra21vi> Sivam: sure, but a little later
<AlmtyBob> oh doh, I just had depth set to 32bit
<echo6> AlmtyBob: IIRC you have to pass the X session authority file, try x11vnc, it gives a useful hint which shows this config should work
<[A][L][I][E][N]> ciao
<unop> [A][L][I][E][N], ciao
<[A][L][I][E][N]> unop posso chieder a te?
<unop> !it | [A][L][I][E][N]
<ubottu> [A][L][I][E][N]: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<[A][L][I][E][N]> ok
<prince_jammys> Bracki: just put: export VISUAL=gvim  in your .bashrc
<debCarlos> echo6: Thanks, it worked :D
<xintron> How do I add commands to be run when the computer starts (booting)?
<AlmtyBob> echo6: I'm an idiot, I was applying a -depth 32, turning that off made it work fine
<unop> !startup | xintron
<AlmtyBob> don't suppos there's any vnc viewers that show compix effects? 8)
<ubottu> xintron: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<prince_jammys> Bracki: if that's what you're asking. (commands like crontab -e, visudo and so on will open in gvim)
<xintron> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<echo6> AlmtyBob: Most of the vnc viewers will allow that, but it will be slower
<echo6> Peter2: Have a look at the options under nautilus
<echo6> Peter2: wihtin gconf-editor
<babo> i want to create a directory for my users to upload files to. I want that directory to have a maximum size ( and extra security if possible ).
<AlmtyBob> when I use the default ubuntu "remote desktop" settings, do I use the windows Remote Desktop connection to view it?
<xintron> unop: I want this command to be run when booting "mount --bind /var/.... /home/...." where should I add that?
<AlmtyBob> or is there another viewer I should use in windows
<unop> xintron, rather than use a mount command, just put an entry in /etc/fstab
<SitUbuntuSit> !filesharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing
<echo6> AlmtyBob: The choice us yours, tightvnc, xming whatever :-)
<AlmtyBob> hmm tightvnc didn't seem to work
<AlmtyBob> using host:0 or just hot
<AlmtyBob> err just host
<debCarlos> xintron: Maybe in /etc/init.d  ... that was  what i used to do in gentoo... but i don't know what you have to do in Ubuntu ...
<unop> debCarlos, errm, why make /etc/fstab redundant? :)
<echo6> AlmtyBob: you need to specifiy the ip of the machine you are connecting to e.g. 192.168.0.34:0
<debCarlos> unop: Oh! Didn't notice he was doing a mount.... sorry :)
<AlmtyBob> right, was doing that
<AlmtyBob> says failed to connect
<`brooks> how do i edit how a command works?  ie: execute ' echo "List of " + [PWD] ' before ls command executes?
<AlmtyBob> 192.168.1.126:0 for mine
<unop> xintron,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Bind_A_Directory_In_FSTAB
<`brooks> .cmon, one of you knows :000
<unop> `brooks, dunno why you would want to do that
<unop> `brooks,  alias ls='echo list of $PWD; ls'
<`brooks> orly.
<blame> I've been switching themes in gnome desktop and now compiz won't start after boot. How can I pin-point the problem?
<punzada> run compiz from a terminal, copy the output the pastebin and let us see it blame
<punzada> to pastebin*
<xintron> unop: thanks for the link :)
<raspac> Hi Guys. I am windows user and new to ubuntu and installed 8.04 using VMware to test it before shifting to Linux. I need to know know how to share files with Win Xp and how to Install Linux Software as their is not exe. What is the linux version of exe.
<unop> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<unop> raspac, ^^
<raspac> yok unop.
<cabra1> why does obexftp -b -l give me :failed to connect to SDP server:Operation already in progress error?
<blame> punzada: there: http://pastebin.com/m25b16b16
<raspac> How do I share file with WinXp from a Ubuntu system. I need it to ask username (just like NTFS)
<DistroJockey> raspac, you would use  apt-get  or  Synaptic  to install software
<DistroJockey> !samba | raspac
<ubottu> raspac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<raspac> Im and a newbie in Linux. Im good in windows. Please elaborate.
<Karl31> Hi installed 8.04 twice..... it wont get past the login.... screen goes black for a sec then goes back to user/pass... feisty is ok.....is this something to do with compiz being on by default and i dont have the drivers? any ideas?
<DistroJockey> !apt-get | raspac
<ubottu> raspac: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mustafaahmed> hi
<Senior_Rossi> Hi Folks, i've some problems with Gfloppy. It cannot determine the size of a simple hd floppy disk 3,5. Can anybody here help me?
<cabra1> why does obexftp -b -l give me :failed to connect to SDP server:Operation already in progress error?
<Mustafaahmed> Hi, I have a weird problem.. Sometimes I hear a sound coming from my hard disk.. When this happens the mouse stops for a second.. I am using Asus F3E notebook... Is this dangerous on my hard?
<Muntrue> Hey al
<raspac> unop . I cant find .deb files in the VMware folder. It has a "installer.pl" and services.sh . which should I use.
<redrebel> what is evolution-alarm-notify? i'm trying to get rid of services i dont need
<Muntrue> I'm having some issues with copy'ing files to my Ubuntu machine, it wont accept any uppercase letters. Im using FTP for this.
<tavi> hy
<debCarlos> hi | tavi
<tavi> i used envy for upgrading my video card drivers
<tavi> but say that was an error to instalation
<tavi> what i do?
<genius> I will pay 50$ for help. I have problems with Realtek 8185 driver and WPA2/TKIP connection.
<Karl31> 1250+ people in here and not ONE fucking person can help? what are you losers doing idling in here anyway? i thought this was a fucking SUPPORT channel.... fucking LOSERS
<bazhang> genius, not appropriate here
<bazhang> Karl31, no cursing
<Greyhound|NB> is opening tabs in firefox for anyone else? it's really annoying...
<Greyhound|NB> *SLOW
<redrebel> what is gnome-at-visual?
<redrebel> do i need it?
<debCarlos> Karl31: What's your problem? :)
<cabra1> why does obexftp -b -l give me :failed to connect to SDP server:Operation already in progress error?
<genius> bazhang: so help me for free :) i don't see anyone willing help
<tavi> someone help me?
<bazhang> tavi, you used envy or envyng; what version of ubuntu
<genius> 80$ for help with Realtek rtl-8185 wifi driver
<cabra1> why does obexftp -b -l give me :failed to connect to SDP server:Operation already in progress error? I do not understand what that process in progress is!
<tavi> hardy heron
<bazhang> genius, please stop with the money offers.
<SitUbuntuSit> When sharing a file from Ubuntu to XP or XP to Ubuntu, do you have to copy actual files to the shared folder or would shortcuts also work?
<cemunal> hi
<genius> my yound body for help with Realtek rtl-8185 wifi driver
<giantmidget> how do i find out the application class of a window (to set it to floating in awesome)? im sure there must be a basic x app for that...
<SitUbuntuSit> I mean, symbolic links I suppose.
<echo6> SitUbuntuSit: Shortcuts will work, providing of course your shares are mounted before using them
<simonvc> Hey im having a problem with tinyproxy (googledocs doesnt work) and i want to upgrade to something better (squid?) anyone got any recommendations?
<kaushal> hi
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 genius read here first
<fiberchunks> howdy -- anyone know what's going on when the tab key (from in a gnome-term) restarts the x server?
<SitUbuntuSit> Thank you echo6
<kaushal> I have used Network Manager to configure openvpn client
<kaushal> where can i see the configs
<fiberchunks> this is driving me nuts -- I try to auto-complete, and I keep restarting my xserv
<prince_jammys> giantmidget: xprop
<kaushal> I mean client configs
<bazhang> tavi, envy or envyng
<cabra1> Apparently, every body is asking questions! But no answers
<genius> bazhang: i am smoking this manuals for two days. and read this a lot of times
<genius> heh
<giantmidget> prince_jammys, thank you :)
<genius> cya
<prince_jammys> giantmidget: it's pretty darn cool.
<tavi> was installed incorect
<cabra1> why does obexftp -b -l give me :failed to connect to SDP server:Operation already in progress error?
<bazhang> tavi, you need to answer my question
<tavi> envy
<giantmidget> prince_jammys, yeah, it filled my terminal with numbers :P
<tavi> just envy
<bazhang> tavi, no wonder.
<prince_jammys> giantmidget: heh. it's what you wanted right?
<tavi> aaaa
<tavi> i've said
<bazhang> !envy | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<kaushal> I have used Network Manager to configure openvpn client
<tavi> hardy heron man
<giantmidget> prince_jammys, yes it is :)
<kaushal> where can i see the configs
<kaushal> I mean the client configs
<giantmidget> prince_jammys, and it is pretty darn cool, yes
<bazhang> tavi, envy will break that. if you were going to do it that way then envyng-gtk is the way to go.
<tavi> well
<tavi> right now im on nvidia site
<tavi> downloadding myself the drivers?
<tavi> and i said that the version of ubuntu is hardy heron
<bazhang> tavi, does not matter; envy is not made for that version.
<tavi> ok
<tavi> for hardy heron...
<kaushal> :(
<bazhang> tavi, uninstall the drivers
<tavi> well what i can use to install
<kaushal> I am not getting help here
<tavi> no man
<bazhang> tavi, good luck then.
<tavi> i didnt get any drivers whit the envy
<tavi> has errors when starts
<tavi> envy
<bazhang> of course it did.
<bazhang> tavi, is this linux mint?
<tavi> i double click on icon an say that was an error to envy instalation
<tavi> l;inux mint?
<tavi> what's that
<tavi> ?
<lng> hi! anybody familiar with VPN setup on Ubuntu?
<kaushal> bazhang, I have configured openvpn using Network Manager
<bazhang> tavi, please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<Chris|> Linux mint is a distro based off Ubuntu
<kaushal> where can i get the openvpn client configs
<tavi> bazhang: i will be more gratitude if we speak private
<tavi> cause i have more other conversations
<bazhang> tavi, better to do it here so others can help
<DozedOnLinux> tavi baz is trying to suggest what is best
<kaushal> bazhang, I have configured openvpn using Network Manager
<tavi> and i'm confused by the all chat;s in here
<kaushal> where can i get the openvpn client configs
<tavi> bazhang: man please!
<tavi> if he is unsure i can ask on channel but let's talk in private
<bazhang> tavi best here, need to help others too.
<tavi> know but i have about 5 more other conversations and i don't wanna be confused
<DozedOnLinux> tavi: what Distro of linux do you have ? i dont think you said for certain
<tavi> and more to say i dont know much about linux
<tavi> 8.0.4.1
<bazhang> kaushal, which is client ubuntu or vista
<DistroJockey> tavi, don't PM people then ;)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tavi: now are you installing something as we speak ?
<tavi> why not pm
<tavi> i need concentrate
<tavi> :)
<DistroJockey> tavi, well, 1 channel is better than 5 ;)
<tavi> yes but there i have other discusions
<bazhang> tavi no. please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bigmack83> i am going to set up a vista VM under ubuntu. My internet connection is through a blackberry (phone as modem) wich i have not been able to get working under ubuntu. any idea how i could use the vistaVM as my internet connection?
<tavi> well
<tavi> first of all now im on nvidia site
<tavi> and i thing to get the drivers manually
<bazhang> !nvidia | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tavi> but the problem is that i don't know if is on 32 bit or 64 bit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tavi: it is so much easier to just do it though your OS rather than fo do all that compile stuff
<tavi> where from
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<tavi> i've said i don't know much about linux
<|MUSE|> how do I get gparted to support ntfs?
<mehumott> I've install ubuntu 8.04 yesterday. It played sound only from notebook's laudspeaker, not from headphones. I had alsa etc. I install that respositories :  libbio2jack0 alsaplayer-jack linux-backports-modules, after reboot on laudspeaker icon (next clock) it appear red circle, and when i click on it it shows me : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. When i type "alsamixer" in console, it shows: alsamixer: function snd_ct
<tavi> i stid on windows but my windows has crashed so how i didn't have money for a new windows i downloaded linux
<prince_jammys> |MUSE|: how do you mean? gparted can work with ntfs partitions
<tavi> bazhang: that is for seeing if i have 32 or 64 bit?
<bazhang> yes
<prince_jammys> tavi: uname -m  will tell you
<cesce> ubuntu is a slowly distribution i think. Back to etch.
<|MUSE|> ﻿prince_jammys, I can not format a partition to ntfs.
<MikeSeth> zomg tavi
 * MikeSeth pets tavi
<fallore> tavi: i don't have the knowledge to help you sort your problem out but i guarantee  you that if you put a little time into it you'll have an operating system you're happy with
<MikeSeth> tavi: it's me, meow
<prince_jammys> |MUSE|: why not?
<|MUSE|> I have not idea :(
<|MUSE|> *no
<tavi> show only i866
<tavi> whit unamed -m
<|MUSE|>  !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DozedOnLinux> 686 ?
<tavi> let me see again
<echo6> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<tavi> exact
<echo6> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mehumott> ﻿I've install ubuntu 8.04 yesterday. It played sound only from notebook's laudspeaker, not from headphones. I had alsa etc. I install that respositories :  libbio2jack0 alsaplayer-jack linux-backports-modules, after reboot on laudspeaker icon (next clock) it appear red circle, and when i click on it it shows me : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. When i type "alsamixer" in console, it shows: alsamixer: function snd
<prince_jammys> tavi: 32 bit
<Broad1> !help
<prince_jammys> tavi: you should try to install through repositories first. avoid going to the site, unless its a last resort.
<tavi> does not write anywhere is 32 bit
<tavi> i don't know what repositories is
<tavi> and i am bad to english .....
<prince_jammys> tavi: what's your native language?
<tavi> so someone speak in private and have patinece whit me?
<Broad1> how do i backup ubuntu?
<tavi> romanian
<DistroJockey> !repo | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<prince_jammys> !ru | tavi
<fallore> tavi: do you speak any other languages better than english?
<ubottu> tavi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<werty4> ciao a tutti
<tavi> my own
<prince_jammys> tavi: oops, wrong language
<tavi> that russian
<DistroJockey> !backup | Broad1
<tavi> romanian
<ubottu> Broad1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
 * aliC dinliyor: Ayla (Part II) söyleyen Ayla [Amarok]
<prince_jammys> !ro | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<tavi> i already there
<prince_jammys> ah, ok.
<tavi> but they say is 32 bit
<tavi> but they don't say how i see that
<DistroJockey> tavi, as would I
<prince_jammys> i686 is 32 bit.
<clusty> hey
<tavi> so nowhere show me that
<tavi> i prefer to be sure
<tavi> :)
<tavi> sory for nontrust but i must see
<clusty> i need a bit of help getting my nvidia card to work. so far i can only get it in vesa 800x600 mode
<prince_jammys> tavi: look up i686 on the internet
<tavi> and this ubuntu has no way to see that?
<tavi> what kind of os is this
<tavi> ?
<prince_jammys> GNU/Linux. 32 bit kernel, in your case
<tavi> nevermind
<p4_xxx> :)
<prince_jammys> i won't
<DozedOnLinux> eu văd că sunteţi în română Ubuntu canal. ajutându-vă să le sunt prea? dacă este aşa, atunci s-ar putea să doriţi să urmaţi doar un canal la un moment dat. cant te face atât la acelaşi timp. ea nu va funcţiona. şi voi par să renunţ vorbesc fluent engleză, aşa încât i-ar alege una, ori alta.
<caffe_espresso> hello, i got a problem upgrading ubuntu to 8.04, the installation process is stopped from 30 min. at:
<caffe_espresso> Generating locales... en_US.UTF-8...
<caffe_espresso> please help me...
<DozedOnLinux> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: it's a bug
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: what i've to do
<tavi> yes there they say is 32 i ask how can i see that they don't say
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: let me find a link. i had the same problem
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: great, tnx!
<mehumott> when I type "alsamixer" it shows me: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory, can s8 help me?
<tavi> great thanks for help.....
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: i don't believe there is a pretty fix, just a workaround. but once you're done, it's ok
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: are you still running the upgrade?
<nando> Hello everyone... i keep getting this error when ever i try and use my CD drive... "Unable to mount location" any help?
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: i stopped it and typed in the terminal sudo dpkf configure -a
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: but it stopped same way
<clusty> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nando>  keep getting this error when ever i try and use my CD drive... "Unable to mount location" any help?
<alraune> ﻿caffe_espresso: prince_jammys: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<caffe_espresso> alraune: it works?
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ +source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<alraune> ﻿caffe_espresso: sry, just came in; your prob ?
<mrwhippy> greetings all, I am following the small business guide on the forums, and it says i need to install postfix, however i will be needing/using citadel later on, does citadel need postfix to work or does it include everything and i can just install citadel instead of postfix
<mehumott> ﻿﻿I've install ubuntu 8.04 yesterday. It played sound only from notebook's laudspeaker, not from headphones. I had alsa etc. I install that respositories :  libbio2jack0 alsaplayer-jack linux-backports-modules, after reboot on laudspeaker icon (next clock) it appear red circle, and when i click on it it shows me : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. When i type "alsamixer" in console, it shows: alsamixer: function 
<alraune> nando: paste your fstab
<nando> whats that?
<alraune> nando: open a terminal...
<nando> okay
<Broad1> whats the command in terminal to run commands as superuser ??
<cautionaryx> sudo
<alraune> nando: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<alraune> nando: gimme url replied
<Broad1> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<nando> give you what?
<alraune> !sudo>Broad1
<ubottu> Broad1, please see my private message
<alraune> nando:command : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab      < URL
<Broad1> thank you
<alraune> np
<nando> you want me to retype it?
<Lemon|work> Hi, what is the minimum space i need for ubuntu?
<Lemon|work> but still workable size
<tavi> bazhang: know any program that may install himself the drivers
<tavi> ?
<alraune> nando: if you put this line in Terminal you should see a URL
<Lemon|work> 15 gig enough?
<nando> http://pastebin.com/f4c3007a6
<mrwhippy> lemon:thats more than enough, of course that does depend on what you want to do with it
<Lemon|work> will be mainly used for webdevelopment & streaming media to it
<nando> that one?
<DistroJockey> Lemon|work, that should be fine. I run in 4 or 8GB at times
<Lemon|work> Ah ok
<Lemon|work> another question, is the ubuntu installer fool proof?
<Lemon|work> i want to dual bootwith my existing vista
<tavi> anyone know a program that install automatecly the drivers ?
<tavi> himsels
<nando> alraune: I got a sony DVD ram drive and a CD-RW drive
<tavi> himself
<DistroJockey> !dual boot | Lemon|work
<ubottu> Lemon|work: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Lemon|work> ok thx
<tavi> heyyyyyy
<tavi> anione know?
<Lemon|work> is the backup step really neccesary? :s
<Bigmack83> how well do windows apps run under virtualbox/vmware compared to fully logging into windows?
<DistroJockey> Lemon|work, better safe than sorry
<kaushal> hi
<Lemon|work> well the most important files or in my synced dropbox
<alraune> nando: fstab looks right, did it never work or did you change any drives ?
<Lemon|work> and sourcecode is available in the repository
<nando> uhhh
<nando> i never took out
<nando> any drives or replaced any
<nando> or even put any in
<kaushal> hi again
<DistroJockey> Lemon|work, then you have backed up I guess
<tavi> hey
<alraune> !who|nando
<kaushal> my query is here http://rafb.net/p/X3YQed58.html
<ubottu> nando: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zatoino> Depends on how beefy the host server is. I really like VMware.
<alraune> nando:  did it never work ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm having a problem with Xnest. I can't log on
<nando> dont remember it ever working... but i never really used it
<genius> please suggest a wireless pci card that will not eat my brain. What card can i plug and play in hardy?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Also, since i switched to GDM my log out, shutdown and restart buttons all broke too
<Hondo_Kitsune> I need to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to get back to login
<DistroJockey> !hardware | genius
<ubottu> genius: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<RADIO_TIME> While you are on chat LISTEN RADIO TIME  http://radiotime.altervista.org/   Beautyful Music Free! We are waiting for You!
<RADIO_TIME> While you are on chat LISTEN RADIO TIME  http://radiotime.altervista.org/   Beautyful Music Free! We are waiting for You!
<AdvoWork> i there, ive got this cronjob: 0,20 9,12 * * 1-5 /home/mountscript.sh  what times is that trying to run, 9am,12?
<Flums> WHere can i enable more than 2 desktops? I can only use two now with compiz
<nando> !alraune dont remember it ever working but this is the first time i need it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nando> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Rohs> Anyone noticed that firefox seems to crash when playing flash videos such as youtube
<Ontolog> ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso is the right distro for a Xeon 3065 server?
<dusty_> Hrm, I have a default drop all unless i allow it through iptables firewall, i've just noticed that I can make connections to the mysql port, even though i don't allow that in my firewall (only allow 22, 53 and 80).  Can anyone see how myslq traffic can get through this: http://rafb.net/p/28mV0w88.html it doesn't make sense ?
<alraune> nando:  cd  /media/cdrom1
<kinnu> how can i find this directory ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<DistroJockey> Flums,  ccsm - General
<Flums> k
<alraune> nando: does it change there ?
<nando> alraune: cd /media/cdrom1
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | Flums
<ubottu> Flums: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<alraune> nando: does it change to there ?
<Flums> yeye, done that
<tavi> heyyyyyy
<nando> alraune: yes
<Flums> DistroJockey: Mine is locked to 1, but i have 2 now, want 6
<gvk> kinnu: Press Ctrl+h in nautilus.
<alraune> what is the xact error you get when inserting a cd ?
<DistroJockey> Flums, you try and change but it switches back?
<alraune> exact
<gvk> kinnu: Or go there from the terminal with the cd command.
<Flums> nevermind, now i got it
<kinnu> ya but it doesnt show it :(
<prince_jammys> AdvoWork: 9 am, 9:20am, 12 and 12:20pm i think
<berent> berent
<zatoino> Rohs: With the last version, my sound would crap out, and I'd have to reboot to get the sound back.  I don't get the problem with the latest version.
<Flums> DistroJockey: saw i needed to expand hor/ver
<nando> alraune:  its not when inserting its when trying to acess it or mount the drive... it says "unable to mount loacation" and then it says "cant mount file"
<gvk> kinnu: ﻿open a terminal and type nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<kinnu> bah
<natalisushka> hello guys, question: What is the reason why some apps hang for a long time while before they worked fine? I am trying to open Eclipse, yesterday it opened, although it takes some time loading, but today it's not opening at all, although i restarted many times!
<kinnu> im not root
<gvk> kinnu: Type sudo nautilus ﻿~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<kinnu> k
<gvk> And enter password
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm having a problem with Xnest. I can't log on
<unop> gvk, that's not a good thing to recommend
<Hondo_Kitsune> Also, since i switched to GDM my log out, shutdown and restart buttons all broke too
<prince_jammys> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zatoino> natalisushka: Do you have any apps that open automatically when you boot up?
<alraune> nando: there is something strange in your fstab,  saying /boot  having filesystem none  - just another prob (same ?)
<rodiel> hi, how can i skip the md5sum check in adobe flash player install?
<unggnu> hi all
<rodiel> its not working
<natalisushka> zatoino, yes, and the same apps used to open simultaneously before and eclipse worked!
<unop> gvk, nautilus running as root will take ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts to /root/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<kinnu> gvk: still doesnt work
<unggnu> Is the directory ~/Desktop localized or is it always the same name?
<alraune> nando: try : mount /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0
<genius> DistroJockey: this list sucks
<nando> alraune: im running on wubi but ive used a previous wubi install and it worked fine
<gvk> kinnu: use gksudo nautilus /home/[username]/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<alraune> nando: uhmm , wubi
<alraune> nando: try : mount /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0
<unop> gvk, why are you suggesting he do that?  he doesn;t need to if he is accessing his own directories
<Dazed> ubuntu does some dumb shit
<babo> Dazed: why
<Dazed> im looking at workspace 1, click firefox, and it opens in workspace 2
<babo> ?
<Dazed> how NICE
<natalisushka> zatoino, and those apps aren't really heavy! I tried turning off graphical effects but still the same
<gvk> why don't you shut up?
<DistroJockey> genius, sorry to hear that
<alraune> nando: try : mount /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0             ,result ?
<unggnu> Any French speaking here? Is the Desktop directory named ~/Desktop too?
<unop> gvk, why don't you justify yourself?
<sajuuk> hey guys how do i get metacity to replace compiz on startup?
<alraune> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<prince_jammys> unop: because when something doesn't work, you try it with sudo ;)
<unggnu> sajuuk: disable desktop effects
<babo> Dazed: I don't think that's the attitude you want to take if you expect to get assistance on #ubuntu
<nando> alraune: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<nando> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dazed> i dont
<zatoino> natalisushka: Some process might get hung once you open Eclipse.  Do you find that Eclipse opens fine after you boot up and wait a few minutes?
<Dazed> i just woke up and am cranky
<unggnu> prince_jammys: sudo wine :-D
<Dazed> sorry
<Dazed> wanted to bitch
<natalisushka> zatoino, I did restart and open it immediately
<nando> alraune: BTW ive played a music cd in songbird and burned a CD too...
<alraune> nando: k, so basically its working
<sajuuk> unggnu: where can i do that?
<xnv> Dazed: Doesn't happen to me, but it could be because you last closed Firefox on workstation 2 and Gnome remembers and tries to guess you'll want it there again
<natalisushka> and I've been waiting for 10 minutes now and it didn't open
<unggnu> sajuuk: Preferences - Appearance - Desktop effects
<jmd> When do packages from intrepid migrate to hardy?
<unggnu> jmd: never
<unggnu> jmd: you migrate to Hardy if the time is ready
<natalisushka> zatoino, can't there be something like freeing memory or smth that can make it easier?
<nando> alraune: no its not
<alraune> nando: i don't know if we mounted dvd or cd , but one of them you should be able to use now, have a cd handy ?
<nando> alraune: yeah
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, did your   /etc/hosts   file change?
<nando> alraune: like a CD-R?
<kinnu> now what the heck
<alraune> nando: try : mount /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1
<kinnu> cant find the directory
<jmd> So what happens if the old package needs to be updated?
<xnv> Dazed: And in any case, you shouldn't lay any problem in Linux at the feet of "Ubuntu". It's the distro, not everything inside of it.
<sajuuk> ok thx unggnu
<zatoino> natalisushka:  Try not opening it immediately after you boot. Try and wait a few minutes.  I have the same problem with Outlook.
<alraune> nando: written cd handy ?
 * Dazed shakes his fist angrily at the sky.
<nando> alraune: says no media found
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, How do I know if it changed? and what do you mean by that? What can happen if it changed?
<nando> alraune: yeah i got one inside
<Peppery> Hi, I want to set up a VPN server on my Ubuntu server machine but can't seem to find any good tutorials on how to do so. It has to be L2TP, PPTP or IPSec (whichever is most secure, if possible). OpenVPN isn't an option as the devices I wish to use it on do not support it.
<Dazed> Damn you gods of linux!
<kinnu> ffs
<alraune> nando: written cd handy ? put a written cd in both drives
<natalisushka> zatoino, Outlook? Are you using windows?
<xnv> Dazed: The only thing you can blame Ubuntu for is using Gnome and you can't complain much since there's always Kubuntu
<sajuuk> dazed: maybe you run KDE?  I would but KDE doesn't see my memory sticks
<nando> alraune: done...
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, date stamp will tell you. Bad  /etc/hosts  file can cause long startup delays for some programs
<Dazed> i know nothing about kde
<sajuuk> nor does it see my german keyboard...
<nando> alraune: something pops up displaying my files on the 2nd drive
<Dazed> would it give me more love than gnome does?
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, actually my system hangs for a long time while booting. I don't know why! How can I fix that?
<nando> alraune: so its like the second drive is working for me
<alraune> nando:  mount /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1
<prince_jammys> Dazed: give it a whirl
<genius> How to determine if my kernel is compiled with AES cryptography? I have just dowanloaded hardy server
<sajuuk> the background customisation is really sweet
<xnv> Dazed: Don't know. I prefer Gnome.
<alraune> nando:  mount /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0
<Dazed> kde is a WM right?
<prince_jammys> Dazed: DM
<sajuuk> i got 4 backgrounds of evangelion's Asuka plastered on them
<alraune> nando: cd       /media/cdrom1
<zatoino> natalisushka: Lol. My PC in the office is running windows.
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, depends on the messages you get from   dmesg
<prince_jammys> Dazed: or DE if you like
<alraune> nando: cd       ls                                ,see your files?
<Dazed> do you think 6am is too early to start drinking?
<alraune> nando: cd       ls               | l ="L"
<xnv> Dazed: Coffee? No.
<roachmmflhyr> Dazed, nope
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, can you please explain? I am not familar with dmesg
<Dazed> coffee with rum in it maybe
<alraune> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, I used it in termial and got a big list of I don't know what!
<alraune> nando: ?
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, look for EE in  dmesg (run from terminal)
<nando> alraune: im a little lost
<nando> alraune: hehe
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, try dmesg | more
<nando> alraune: basicly one cdrom drive is mounted and working... its the second one
<prince_jammys> roachmmflhyr: you anti-GNU, you.
<alraune> nando:        ls                                ,see your files?
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, What is EE?
<nando> yeah
<roachmmflhyr> prince_jammys, haha sometimes
<nando> alraune: yeah for cd 2
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, EE = error
<alraune> nando:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<genius> forum is down! :((
<natalisushka> will dmesg | grep EE work?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm having a problem with Xnest. I can't log on
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, probably :)
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, yes
<Dazed> does someone have a nice link to themes for e16? I looked through the ones on freshmeat but there wasnt very many good ones.
<perfector> !build-essentials
<alraune> nando:  fstab open ?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dazed> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, I did it, doesn't seem to have found EE: "[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3BEAC408, 3AEE (r1 TOSINV    SB450  6040000 MSFT  100000E)"
<perfector> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<prince_jammys> Dazed: that one's pretty cool also.
<TABASCO> Hi
<nando> alraune: okay hold on
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, I mean that's the only line I get with dmesg | grep EE
<Broad1> is there a way to backup my current version of ubuntu with selected additional programs onto a disc image that will automatically install the OS?
<TABASCO> I'm looking for the responsible person for the Ubuntu channels on Freenode
<Dazed> i thought it was really cool
<Dazed> a little hard to get around in i thought tho
<prince_jammys> TABASCO: #ubuntu-ops
<natalisushka> DistroJockey, However, using "dmesg | grep error" shows : "[   26.104332] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."
<nando> alraune: okay
<TABASCO> Ok
<Dazed> compared to gnome
<rocko> i can't unpackage this http://paste.ubuntu.com/37091/
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, try dmesg > dmesg.txt & gedit dmesg.txt
<nando> alraune: its open
<DistroJockey> natalisushka, you can also check the timestamp beside the messages to see when stuff happens
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, then you can use the find option for EE
<TheNumber> !!Hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alraune> nando:  the line /dev/scd0...             >                   /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<db92> forums are down again?
<timz> i have a notebook here but the display just broke, but it's still in the wlan and i have the password, how can i get on it to secure some data?
<alraune> nando:  change it
<alraune> nando:  to :    /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, will it be EE with spaces in both sides?
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, I mean like " EE " not "EE"
<alraune> nando:  the line /dev/scd1...             >                   /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, if so, I don't have any EE in that file
<prince_jammys> whitespace city.
<alraune> nando:  to :    /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<nando> alraune: whats the change?
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, what problem are you trying to resolve?
<skeeel> hello i know this is not the channel for asking this kind of question , but this is about free software so not that off topic :)
<kaushal> anybody here can help me with http://rafb.net/p/X3YQed58.html
<mehumott> ﻿﻿﻿I've install ubuntu 8.04 yesterday. It played sound only from notebook's laudspeaker, not from headphones. I had alsa etc. I install that respositories :  libbio2jack0 alsaplayer-jack linux-backports-modules, after reboot on laudspeaker icon (next clock) it appear red circle, and when i click on it it shows me : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. When i type "alsamixer" in console, it shows: alsamixer: functi
<rocko> i can't unpackage this http://paste.ubuntu.com/37091/
<skeeel> we need to translate some documentation , do you know any soft (free as speech) that allow us to do it online in collaborative way
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, At first I posted a problem of hanging apps, like Eclipse, which worked yesterday, and although I didn't install anything, today it hangs forever!
<alraune> nando:    behind iso9660
<alraune> nando:    ey...
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, So I was asking what can cause an app to suddenly start hanging and not opening .. I mean when you click on the Icon and the logo is loading, it hangs there
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, I also noticed that ever since I installed ubuntu on this machine, it hangs a lot during boot!
<alraune> nando:   add a blank line hitting enter to the end of fstab
<guntbert> DistroJockey: iirc EE is typically in xorg.log but not in the output of dmesg
<skeeel> natalisushka, try the command "strace eclipse" that maybe shows you where eclips hang out , but not sure because it is java
<alraune> nando:   save fstab and close gedit
<DistroJockey> guntbert, you are probably right :)
<nando> alraune: im still behind
<roachmmflhyr> natalisushka, what does /var/log/syslog say after you open Eclipse
<jmd> skeeel, I don't see that managing translation would be very different from management of code, so any SCM tool would help.
<tom0004> has the random lockup problem, found with hardy been addressed yet ?
<nando> alraune: what exactly do i gotta change?
<SitUbuntuSit> How can I change directories using samba from the command line? I get: smb: \> cd My Music/
<SitUbuntuSit> cd \My\: NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND
<skeeel> jmd : SCM ?
<nando> alraune: here is what i have  "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0"
<alraune> nando:  the line /dev/scd0... to :    /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<SitUbuntuSit> Pardon me for the broken line as well.
<natalisushka> roachmmflhyr, one minute
<jmd> skeeel, Software Configuration Management
<alraune> nando:   see the differ ?
<prince_jammys> SitUbuntuSit: cd "My Music"  in quotes
<starcannon> Anyone know if the ubuntu forums are down?
<nando> alraune: so just rewright it with what you sent me...
<skeeel> jmd : thanks i look after that
<natalisushka> skeeel, I do'nt have strace
<alraune> nando:  yup
<Jonex> Is there some quick and easy way to install ubuntu on an USB stick?
<SitUbuntuSit> prince_jammys, thank you sooo much!
<mehumott> nobody help me?
<alraune> !usb>Jonex
<prince_jammys> SitUbuntuSit: it's the space in your filename
<ubottu> Jonex, please see my private message
<skeeel> natalisushka, sudo apt-get install strace
<nando> alraune: okay saved
<SitUbuntuSit> prince_jammys, worked like a charm :)
<Jonex> Oh, common question I guess, sorry :)
<alraune> nando:  both lines, ended with a blank line, saved ??
<nando> alraune: what?
<alraune> nando: did you change both lines ?
<nando> alraune: i copyed what you sent me and saved it
<nando> alraune: you mean #2 as well?
<alraune> nando:  the line /dev/scd1... to :    /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1  udf,iso9660 user,rw,utf8 0       0
<alraune> nando:  then  add a blank line hitting enter to the end of fstab
<alraune> nando:   then save fstab and close gedit
<nando> alraune: okay
<alraune> nando:  both lines, ended with a blank line, saved ??
<wers> which is better, centrino duo or pentium dual core?
<nando> alraune: yep
<roachmmflhyr> wers, AMD
<starcannon> whats the status of the ubuntuforums.org site, it appears to be down for me, but making sure I did'nt inadvertently block them
<alraune> nando:  restart ubuntu, try again
<nando> oaky
<roachmmflhyr> starcannon, it is currently down
<starcannon> roachmmflhyr thanks
<nando> alrune
<roachmmflhyr> starcannon, np
<skaczacy> ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu
<roachmmflhyr> skaczacy, you wanna make a wish or what?
<skaczacy> hmm no :P
<KingdomOFish> how should I do if I want to modify a keyboard layout in gnome? I want to change the third level of "." to "Ã¥" in the international dvorak layout
<wols_> KingdomOFish: xmodmap?
<KingdomOFish> wols_: that simple? :O
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm having a problem with Xnest. I can't log on
<nando> hey dude.. im back and still not working
<KingdomOFish> wols_: thanks anyway :)
<Richlv> opening http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208310.html : "Unable to forward this request at this time." by "feijoa.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)"
<Richlv> known problem ?
<DistroJockey> Richlv, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<Dazed> the problem stems from your touching yourself at night
<gishaust> is anyone having trouble with ubuntu forums
<roachmmflhyr> RichiH, ubuntuforums.org is down at the moment
<roachmmflhyr> Richlv, ubuntuforums.org is down at the moment
<gishaust> thanks richlv
<dn4> Does anone know the command to safe a file with the current time and date as part of the file save name(timedate).* in a terminal?
<dn4> or rename?
<Igramul> dn4: "name$(date)"
<jmd> help
<Igramul> !ask | jmd
<dn4> name$(date)
<ubottu> jmd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zch051383471952> ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu  ,what
<skaczacy> when i start my ubuntu 8.04, stops for 5 minutes in place: No resume image, doing normal boot... or [20326520] intel_rng: FWH not detected whot can i do??
<jmd> Igramul, Could I ask you a question about that?
<Richlv> roachmmflhyr, thanks
<Igramul> dn4: Use this shell expression to form the file name
<dn4> bash: testingWed: command not found
<Davidroderick> does anybody have experience using HSPA modem with ubuntu?
<rocko> i can't unpackage this http://paste.ubuntu.com/37091/
<Igramul> dn4: mv someFile name$(date +%y%m%d)
<skaczacy> hmm help someone?
<wols_> !ask | skaczacy
<ubottu> skaczacy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> skaczacy: can you paste the full log?
<dn4> Igramul: why is the file's alias name080813 instead of the file's original name?
<DRLD> hi... just wondering if anyone has a similar problem... when i scroll in firefox, the words get jumbled and i can't read anything. how do i fix this?
<pen_> whois pen
<DRLD> it's not just firefox
<skaczacy> wols_:  as I like to say yes
<DRLD> it happens in plenty of apps... even this one
<wols_> DRLD: what video driver?
<RainCT> rocko: seems like one of the package's maintainer script is broken. Try creating an user called 'nx' yourself
<DRLD> wols_: nvidia
<Igramul> dn4: It's because bash replaces  name$(date +%y%m%d) with name080813
<wols_> DRLD: version?
<DistroJockey> dn4, 080813 = today's date where I am
<Dazed> man it would suck if your last name was cockburn
<Dazed> how do those people survive high school
<rocko> RainCT: user in nxserver or on ubuntu?
<RainCT> Davidroderick: I have one, what's the problem?
<DRLD> wols_: 169.12
<dn4> How does one get to keep the original name of the file?
<RainCT> rocko: Ubuntu (but a system user, no need for home dir and such)
<pen> I'm using HP laptop. Everytime I plug my earphone line in before boot, if I play some music the front would also play too
<tommo> join #ubuntu-uk
<wols_> DRLD: try nv to check if it'S the driver
<skaczacy> wols_: About what you log terms
<skaczacy> ?
<wols_> skaczacy: english please
<javier> #sumisos
<rocko> RainCT: so just sudo adduser NX ?
<wols_> rocko: why "NX"?
<Igramul> dn4: Shell scripting, e.g.: for i in *.txt; do mv $i $(date +%y+m+d)$i; done
<Igramul> dn4: This prefixes all .txt-files with the current date
<skaczacy> wols_:  my english is not good :(
<DRLD> wols_: nv?
<rocko> RainCT: ok, so just sudo adduser nx ??
<wols_> skaczacy: then try again
<RainCT> rocko: look at the messages you posted - it says 'nx' there
<linjo> Hi!
<wols_> !pl | skaczacy or ask in that channel
<ubottu> skaczacy or ask in that channel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rocko> ok sorry
<linjo> Does anyone run ubuntu on xps m1330 ?
<RainCT> rocko: sudo adduser --system nx
<wols_> DRLD: nv is the open source nvidia drievr. as opposed to the proprietary one you are using right now
<wols_> !anyone | linjo
<ubottu> linjo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dn4> Does anyone here play Warcraft III Frozen Throne?
<DRLD> wols_: ah i c. does it have 3d support?
<wols_> dn4: never ever ask "anyone" questions
<skaczacy> #ubuntu-pl can not help me
<Igramul> !ot | dn4
<skaczacy> :(
<ubottu> dn4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * dn4 must go now
<wols_> DRLD: no. but you still want to use it to do bug testing
<Dazed> Can i make ubuntu recognize my mousr4 and mouse5 buttons? They don't do anything anymore..
<wols_> !mousebutton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousebutton
<Dazed> they used to make firefox go back and forward
<linjo> So anyone use ubuntu on xps m1330 ?
<wols_> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Dazed> thanks
<skaczacy> wols_: #ubuntu-pl can not help me
<DRLD> wols_: i assume that if i turn off the proprietary nvidia driver it will automatically use nv?
<rocko> RainCT: Ok, i have created, the user is that all i have to do?
<wols_> DRLD: not unless you uninstall it IIRC. is "nvidia" in your xorg.conf? if yes, change that to "nv"
<RainCT> rocko: from what I can see, yes
<rocko> thanks alot !
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm having a problem with Xnest. I can't log on
<tonisius> ugh, how do I get consistent grub loading of multiple OSs, I bring in lots of hard drives and work on them weekly, but it always jumbles up my grub list.  I'm always setting up the entries at grub to load from root (hd0,1) or similar,
<DRLD> wols_: done... what do i do to reset x?
<wols_> restart X
<Hondo_Kitsune> DRLD: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<tonisius> but the big problem I'm having is that I'm always having to deal with the root (hd#,#) never being consistent, any suggestions?
<wols_> tonisius: no way if you constantly move disks around
<Dazed> wols: it says on that link Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 for editing. Within the InputDevice section for your Configured Mouse, change Option "Buttons" "5" to Option "Buttons" "7"
<Dazed> wols: my file doesnt have that setting in it tho
<KingdomOFish> is .Xmodmap automagically loaded one startup in ubuntu gnome?
<wols_> Dazed: but you can add it
<Dazed> ok cool
<tonisius> I keep seeing UUID's being used, and was wondering how to use the options in menu.lst
<RainCT> rocko: you're welcome :). Does it work now?
<tonisius> wols_: how come if windows I set the boot order to it, it always loads up fine, why can't it be similar with the grub?
<guest1218622635> jan ist der killer
<DRLD> i hit ctrl-alt-backspace but nothing happened
<DRLD> heh
<guest1218622635> lalal
<guest1218622635> a
<guest1218622635> was geht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab
<wols_> tonisius: XP bootloader at least uses BIOS drives ordering just like grub. exactly the same
<rocko> RainCT: have to wait and see !
<Igramul> !de | guest1218622635
<ubottu> guest1218622635: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tonisius> DRLD: use a command shell, and change your init states
<guest1218622635> the best thing i have is my dik
<RainCT> jpds: ^
<guest1218622635> ihgbgvbhnjkmlfceaw
<Dazed> now its saying i dont have the permissions to save the file
<tonisius> wols_: I see..
<tonisius> wols_: well, I'll see how I can keep grub to do the same
<gchaos_> hello
<Igramul> . o O ( guest1218622635 - how can someone be that drunk at 12.48 pm)
<jpds> Igramul: He's gone.
<Igramul> jpds: I know.
<Igramul> Just keep wondering.
<piranesi> I'm searching for a program that let me play a 25fps film at 24fps... With Mplayer I can play the video at 24fps but the audio goes like 25fps, it's not modified as I would like
<gchaos_> Can  anybody tell me how to change the terminator fonts? thx
<jpds> gchaos_: Open gnome-terminal and edit the profile there.
<bracksisahobo> or in xfce4-terminal.
<gchaos_> jpds: thx
<Dazed> how can i edit this text file thats saying i dont have permission to save? How do I run this text editor with root priviledges?
<Myrtti> Dazed: which editor
<Myrtti> Dazed: nano, gedit?
<jpds> vim?
<Dazed> gedit
<RainCT> Dazed: Alt + F2 -> gksudo gedit
<Myrtti> Dazed: gksudo gedit
<Dazed> Thanks
<Dazed> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<jpds> !gksudo | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dazed> ahhh
<giversen> hi
<Dazed> sweet
<Richardza> AlienX
<giversen> please help me, its becaous i want to reinstall Linux , and how to that?, i can't start on the cd with linux on?
<giversen> boot from the cd
<tech0007> what program do i need to do cdrw packet writing?
<rocko> RainCT: it says later on in the instructions that i need to go to sudo nano /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/sshd_config which does not exist
<pbn> Hello, to be able to use websites with java in i them... I need to aptitude install sun-java6-jre I guess ?
<Igramul> giversen: You _can_ boot from CD, but I advise to make a backup of Your data as re-installing will most likely overwrite it.
<miriam_> hi
<tech0007> !java > pbn:
<giversen> i will format my pc, and i cant boot from the cd, i have installet from
<Richardza> Hey naymlezwun, ask ur question
<pbn> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Igramul> giversen: Well, what happens if You try.
<RainCT> rocko: where are those instructions?
<naymlezwun> i can't get my wireless card to work
<giversen> i click enter on boot from cd, and it just start op in normal linux?
<rocko> RainCT: http://michigantelephone.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/how-to-install-nx-server-and-client-under-ubuntukubuntu-linux/
<schubkarre> Alternate Install: "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) - This is a fatal error"  -  Any suggestions?
<tech0007> giversen: how did u burn the cd? did u drag-drop the iso to CD?
<shishio> hi guys
<giversen> in unpackt it in winxp with winrar and burn it down on a cd
<Igramul> schubkarre: Ouch - this happens during the install process?
<naymlezwun> Anyone that knows how to install wireless card in ubuntu?????
<shishio> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i think im having ping flooded... how do i fix this?
<schubkarre> Igramul: Yes, multiple times :-(
<davidroderick2> how can I read the FAQ of this irc channel?
<tech0007> giversen: no need to use winrar, burn the iso to cd. try this; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<giversen> naymlezwun: find the driver on packed install
<dabbu>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<giversen> but cant i just type format c: in terminal?
<naymlezwun> i forgot to mention this is the first time i tried linux...very very new to it. what does that mean exactly?
<Igramul> schubkarre: Might be caused by strange BIOS settings. Is Your primary hard disk registered in the BIOS?
<shishio> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i think im having ping flooded... how do i fix this?
<dabbu> can anyone give me a topic for seminar on ubuntu or open source
<tech0007> giversen: is C an ntfs/vfat partition?
<Igramul> dabbu: Commercial training?
<davidroderick2> dabbu: no such nick/channel.  How do you escape the forward-slash?
<tech0007> giversen: you can use gparted to format it.
<Dazed> weed and ubuntu go well together: true or false?
<tech0007> !offtopic | weed
<ubottu> weed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<giversen> hm, click on system, administartion and so are there a menu packed install
<schubkarre> Igramul: It should work, because a few days ago I could install Ubuntu including GRUB successfully!
<giversen> tech0007: what you mean?
<pbn> tech0007: hello, I read that page about java, but on my 8.04 LTS fresh install, there is no command called update-java-alternatives
<RainCT> rocko: ok.. change nx's home dir from /home/nx to /usr/NX/home/nx (see http://nixtechnica.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-change-your-home-directory-in.html but use vipw instead of nano)
<shishio> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i think im having ping flooded... how do i fix this? huhu
<dabbu> igramul:no just for a engineering student
<naymlezwun> i have dual boot installed...i'm using the internet on the windows partition..i would have to reboot into ubuntu to do that
<davidroderick2> I have tried help.ubuntu and ubuntforums.  Both quite introductory and random.  Any really useful resource on the net about ubuntu
<Igramul> dabbu: You may try the Linux book from Addison-Wesley. (the "dragon-book")
<rocko> RainCT: ok i have added the user and tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<giversen> orh sweet, i know now, but whats best to scholl and just internet, ubunto , kubuntu or xubunto???????
<Dazed> davidroderick: this channel
<rocko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37103/
<tech0007> giversen: if u want to format (delete everything on a partition) use gparted
<giversen> gparted? whats that?
<naymlezwun> ANYBODY WANNA PM? Wireless card problems in ubuntu
<Igramul> schubkarre: Obviously, something changed within the last few days...
<tech0007> pbn: its part of java-common package
<giversen> but whats best to scholl and just internet, ubunto , kubuntu or xubunto???????
<davidroderick2> Dazed: yes but this channel is like the motorway.  So Igramul is this book very good?
<tech0007> !info gparted | giversen
<ubottu> giversen: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<RainCT> rocko: OK. I guess creating the .ssh/sshd_config yourself should be enough, else I don't know.
<joseph_cheah> ANYBODY LNOW HOW TO CRETE INITRAMFS ON UBUNTU???
<dabbu> igramul:i want some simple topic ..don;t u have any...where can i find this book
<shishio> im using ubuntu 8.04 and i think im having ping flooded... how do i fix this? huhu
<RainCT> rocko: I am away now. Good luck!
<rocko> thanks bye
<joseph_cheah> ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO CRETE INITRAMFS ON UBUNTU???
<prince_jammys> almost.
<giversen>  but whats best to school and just internet, ubunto , kubuntu or xubunto???????
<RainCT> joseph_cheah: please don't repeat questions that often and don't use caps
<pbn> tech0007: okay then aptitude install java-common ?
<tech0007> giversen: school?
<davidroderick2> I read ruby book in 8 days.  I learn fast.  I need the path of enlightenment, not random stuff
<giversen> year?
<Circus-Killer> joseph_cheah,  dont repeat, no caps
<schubkarre> Igramul: Yes, I made a backup of the MBR (dd), changed some partition sizes, and 'replayed' the MBR-backup. Not smart :-(
<Igramul> dabbu: Well, You are a student - that book is very common in libraries of universities.
<giversen> i know, universeti
<tech0007> pbn yup
<giversen> you know*
<davidroderick2> by schools I read a hour ago that there is an edubuntu or something
<Oli```> davidroderick2: you can ask questions here and use the forums. This channel is fast but that's why we prefix responses with the username. If somebody knows the answer they can respond quickly. Books are okay but for something as complex as Ubuntu, they rarely cater to exactly what you need.
<tech0007> giversen: whats ur native language if u dont mind me askin?
<dabbu> igramul:in that book i will get some old topic..any new topic plz
<joseph_cheah> typo error my dear friend
<giversen> Danish,
<tech0007> giversen: school = learn? u mean?
<tech0007> giversen: what exactly do u want to do?
<naymlezwun> Anyone that wants to private message??? I need help installing my wireless card........
<giversen> i mean using in school, to writing on ?
<Igramul> dabbu: Try to get a new release of that book. If You are looking for a specific topic, just ask. But You will hardly find a book or website with everything new about linux/ubuntu.
<Hondo_Kitsune> his wil lbe the 7th or 8th time i have asked this. I cannot log into Xnest. If i put the password in right it does not create a new session, it just returns to the "username" prompt./
<tech0007> giversen: choice of ubuntu flavor actually is aesthetic...my fave is ubuntu
<Oli```> davidroderick2: the path to enlightenment? Ultimately, Google is the final resource for fixing and learning.
<tech0007> giversen: you can use any programs in any ubuntu flavor
<Hondo_Kitsune> !Xnest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xnest
<giversen> whats the diffent on ubunto, kubunto, xubunto?
<speedtutrle> is there a channel for help on building a pc
<bracksisahobo> different desktops
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ubuntu is GNOME, Kubuntu is KDE and Xubuntu us XFCE
<bracksisahobo> go with normal ubuntu
<giversen> whats that?
<naymlezwun> Tech0007-how familiar are you with ubuntu? can you help out?
<dabbu> igramul:ok.....can u tell me about Mescode
<Hondo_Kitsune> GNOME is a desktop environment, so is KDE and XFCE. I use Ubuntu Studio so I have GNOME
<davidroderick2> Problem with threads on forums is that those are completely particular to one thing and the indexing of the problem is absent
<dabbu> Igramul:MeSCoDe
<ActionParsnip> !mescode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mescode
<tech0007> naymlezwun: whats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !info mescode
<ubottu> Package mescode does not exist in hardy
<Hondo_Kitsune> !info xmesh
<ubottu> Package xmesh does not exist in hardy
<wols_> ActionParsnip: mencoder?
<naymlezwun> tech0007-can't get my wireless card to work right
<prince_jammys> davidroderick2: the path is usually /usr/bin/enlightenment, unless you compiled it yourself somewhere else
<Hondo_Kitsune> It does. I recently installed it
<dlemcoe> hey hey! I'm trying to install PyGTK and I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1169539
<ActionParsnip> wols_: was just seeing what is thats above
<wols_> ActionParsnip: then /msg ubottu info foo  in private. don't spam the chnnel
<tech0007> naymlezwun: sorry, i dont use wireless, but someone here might know, jst be patient
<giversen> okay, thanks for the help, have a nice day :).
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: problem solved!! tnx lot
<wols_> naymlezwun: what wlan chip?
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: cool
<Hondo_Kitsune> I ask again. How can I sort the issue where I load XMesh and then cannot log in?
<davidroderick2> Has anybody gotten ubuntu to
<ActionParsnip> wols_: ok man
<schubkarre> Alternate Install: "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) - This is a fatal error"  :-( - Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> davidroderick2: to what?
<wols_> !errors | Hondo_Kitsune
<dabbu> Does anyone know about MeSCoDe
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<caffe_espresso> prince_jammys: bye and tnx again
<dlemcoe> hey hey! I'm trying to install PyGTK and I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1169539
<prince_jammys> caffe_espresso: welcome. enjoy. annoying bug.
<davidroderick2> Has anybody got ubuntu partition on hard drive to work as a virutal machine under a windows partition?
<circusbred> Windows > Linux
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: I have described it several different ways since I joined and I have been ignored. That is as detailed as i can becasue that is the error
<prince_jammys> looks like he didn't like my 'path to enlightenment' joke.
<Hondo_Kitsune> circusbred: Then why are you here?
<jhattara> is there a way to make a hardy with a wlan card act as a wireless router ?
<wers> would you say that quicksilver (on mac) still works better than gnome do?
<ActionParsnip> davidroderick2: you cant boot your windows system in VM afaik
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: if you can't provide more info you will have to solve the problem on your own. good day
<dlemcoe> wers, no. But that's just an opinion
<Hondo_Kitsune> wers: Try Launchy
<wols_> jhattara: yes
<dlemcoe> Davidrocker2, wut?
<circusbred> Windows Vista blows ubuntu out of the water, ubuntu doesnt even work
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: I have had problems solved here with less information that I am currently giving you
<wols_> dlemcoe: not all wlan chips support AP mode tho
<prince_jammys> Circus-Killer: it doesn't work under water.
<Hondo_Kitsune> circusbred = idiot
<dlemcoe> circusbread, you fail
<ActionParsnip> circusbred: what doesnt work? Id disagree but Ubuntu suits my needs better than vista
<Circus-Killer> eh?
<Hondo_Kitsune> shame he left
<prince_jammys> Circus-Killer: sorry, wrong nick.
<Circus-Killer> lol, no problem ;)
<jhattara> wols_, is there a tutorial somewhere, i tried yesterday evening but all i managed to do was to disable my network alltogether
<tech0007> dlemcoe: you need to install glib 2.16.5
<wols_> jhattara: anwer my question
<dlemcoe> i did
<dlemcoe> I went, ./configure
<tech0007> dlemcoe: its not finding it, how did u install it
<dlemcoe> then make, then make install
<pen> I'm using HP laptop. Everytime I plug my earphone line in before boot, if I play some music the front would also play too
<wols_> dlemcoe: why?
<pen> how do I fix this?
<dlemcoe> Because it told me too
<wols_> dlemcoe: as in why do you compile pygtk yourself?
<BullButch> I have serious issues. GDM wont work. Everything just stopped working all of a sudden, and now nothing will work. I just get errors if i apt-get something. :(
<db92> eeepc has fully compatible hardware with ubuntu?
<wols_> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in hardy
<dlemcoe> I don't know, how else can I d oit?
<wols_> !eee | db92
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<wols_> !eeepp | db92
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepp
<dlemcoe> !info pygtk
<wols_> !eeepc | db92
<ubottu> db92: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<wols_> grah
<FloodBot1> wols_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<db92> roofl, kk
<dlemcoe> lol
<tech0007> !info python-gtk2 > dlemcoe
<ubottu> dlemcoe, please see my private message
<dlemcoe> So how do I instal it?
<jhattara> wols_, what question ?
<tech0007> dlemcoe: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<BullButch> someone, please help me, i need to save my files at least... :(
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: it is simple, I load up Xmesh, put in my username and password then no shell ,loads, i just get put back to the USername Prompt. (That is as detailed as it gets, no error messages, nothing)
<ActionParsnip> wols_: whos spamming now :)
<dlemcoe> okay
<dlemcoe> lol everyone
<simoncpu> ohai
<dlemcoe> Bull, just boot into a LiveCD and move files to a HDD
<simoncpu> FriedCPU: are you my evil twin?
<dlemcoe> O HAI
<SimonCPU> dlemcoe: hai
<wols_> dlemcoe: fyi the glib error was about a missing -dev package
<dlemcoe> DANG!
<dlemcoe> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dlemcoe>   File "xampp-control-panel.py", line 21, in <module>
<dlemcoe>     import gtk
<dlemcoe> ImportError: No module named gtk
<FloodBot1> dlemcoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BullButch> how do i start the network when i log in with recovery mode?
<dlemcoe> What does THAT mean is wrong?
<DRLD> wols_: still here?
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: There, i described my problem to the higest level of detail I can and you are still not helping.
<dlemcoe> What does mah GTK/Python error?
<KingdomOFish> is .Xmodmap automagically loaded one startup in ubuntu gnome?
<wols_> !patience | Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: if you demand help. hire a conslutant
<dlemcoe> lol rite
<DRLD> lol
<tech0007> Hondo_Kitsune: canonical has paid tech support!
<pbn> Hm how can I reconfigure apt and set completely different mirrors in debconf ? There used to be apt-setup but it is gone. And dpkg-reconfigure apt doesn't help... any idea ?
<wols_> pbn: $editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: What is irritating me is that I have asked several time over the past half hour and all I have got was "Describe it in more detail"
<dlemcoe> http://pastebin.ca/1169547 what's that mean?
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: what irritates us are vague and useless "problem descriptions"
<pbn> wols_: that I know, but in hm Debian there was a debconf dialog where you could choose country and even override things...
<wols_> pbn: not anymore. apt-setup is long gone in debian
<DRLD> wols_: glad yur still here. inet died for a few min. i changed it to nv and it didn't fix the problem. however, i also checked on my desktop which is using an ati chipset... and the same problem occurs. this computer currently has compiz off and the problem still occurs. could there be some option i need to change?
<Hondo_Kitsune> wols_: I can't get any more detailed than I have given you
<wols_> pbn: apt-spy and netselect-apt might be available
<simoncpu> Hondo_Kitsune: maybe you could give us a detailed asl?
<simoncpu> that would be cool =)
<dlemcoe> *facepalm*
<wols_> DRLD: it actually shouldn't happen. especially not across different hardware
<Hondo_Kitsune> simoncpu: Eh, not applicable to the task at hand
<wols_> DRLD: but I dunno what could be it. driver or compiz are the most likely culprits I'd said
<dlemcoe> http://pastebin.ca/1169547  Hey, don't want to interupt, but what's goin' on here?
<DRLD> wols_: a friend said it may be a problem with xgl... i know it's vague but do you have any idea what he might be talking about?
<wols_> DRLD: xserver-xgl, if you have that still installed, uninstall it
<wols_> it makes some cards (mainly ati with fglrx) compiz capable but has various drawbacks
<quazzarr> nao sei nem como usar essa parada
<caffe_espress1> i got a problem with ubuntu hardy, when the laptop starts it stops to Kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/.....
<dabbu> how to get professional support from ubuntu
<prince_jammys> !pt | quazzarr
<ubottu> quazzarr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wols_> dabbu: pay canonical some money
<Vixus> Has anyone used Xen to boot their existing windows partition in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> caffe_espress1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103148 in ubuntu "kinit: No resume image" [Undecided,In progress]
<naymlezwun> can anybody help with installing wireless card in ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: sure, give use your lspci and lsusb and ifconfig
<quazzarr> #ubuntu-br
<dabbu> !ubuntu ! wols_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu ! wols_
<Hondo_Kitsune> Another problem that is occuring is, when I press the ShutDown, Restart or Logoff buttons, nothing happens. GNOME just freezes
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin | naymlezwun
<ubottu> naymlezwun: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wers> how do  you install thinkingrock on Ubuntu?
<dlemcoe> !ubuntu ! cloak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu ! cloak
<prince_jammys> quazzarr: /join #ubuntu-br
<torgrimt_> anyone got a tips for an easy photo import application? like from a camera. the default application is horrible (for my mom), i only need it to ask what directory to put all the images in. and nothing more
<wols_> dlemcoe: #freenode not here
<Vixus> torgrimt_, teach her how to do it manually, it's by far the easiest way.
<tonisius> what's the fastest form to boot from hardware?
<ActionParsnip> !kamera > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> actionparsnip, please see my private message
<tonisius> is the "hard disk" the fastest form to boot from?
<bazhang> !info digikam
<dabbu> wols can u read that they provide free professional support...dont speak if u don;t know something
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<wols_> tonisius: get her a card reader?
<brahmana> hi
<wols_> dabbu: "free professional support" is an oxymoron
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: solid state
<torgrimt_> Vixus: not really an option ;)
<tonisius> wols_: a card reader is faster than the disk? what kind of card reader?
<simoncpu> i want "free professional"
<lat> Does anyone know when Ubuntu will upgrade to Lyx 1.5.6?
<wols_> dabbu: "professional" literally means "for money" "do X for a living"
<rocko> how do you change user in terminal ?
<simoncpu> a professional who will give me some lovin
<ActionParsnip> simoncpu: please elaborate
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: solid state has quick read? and SATA support?
<brahmana> I tried installing the language meta package for Kannada language using this: `sudo apt-get install language-support-kn`
<corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<rocko> how do you change to another user in terminal ?
<wols_> tonisius: how does you digicam store pictures?
<torgrimt_> Vixus: a nice little input box with a browsable direcory creater. even windows have that ;)
<wols_> rocko: man su
<simoncpu> ActionParsnip: you know... some professional who will love me for the night
<naymlezwun> i can't really do that right now...i'm running dual boot and i'm on windows right now
<simoncpu> :)
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: yes, kicks the ass off platter based drives but cost a lot per Gb
<bazhang> simoncpu, not here
<brahmana> The installation process just hangs at a point saying: Generating locales: kn_IN.UTF-8...
<bazhang> !ot | simoncpu
<Vixus> torgrimt_, pfft, you'll just be encouraging her computer illiteracy. :P
<ubottu> simoncpu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: I only need less than a gig
<ActionParsnip> simoncpu: wrong room dude
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: thanks
<simoncpu> oki
<tonisius> wols_: your method seems easier to move data around, i'm looking for loading data to be quick.
<rocko> wols_: i dont want to login as the su i want to login to another user i have created
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: then id get a solid state hdd or a card reader with a card
<brahmana> I searched for the error and found varied solutions some including doing stuff in recovery mode..
<Vixus> torgrimt_, doesn't the default program do exactly that anyway? It does when I put in an SD card.
<torgrimt_> Vixus: i had it hard enough to convice her to switch from windows xp
<brahmana> I wanted to know if the problem is really that serious and whether there is a simpler solution.
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: i wouldnt worry about boot times, just in system performance
<wols_> tonisius: answer my question
<tonisius> wols_: memory cards
<torgrimt_> Vixus: no, f-spot is the default. and it just creates alot of folders and a big mess ;)
<wols_> rocko: man su instead of telling me irrelevant things
<tonisius> so card reader/ssd has similar performance?
<Vixus> torgrimt_, you made your mum switch to ubuntu but you won't tell her how to copy photos manually? that's just silly.
<torgrimt_> Vixus: she wants to import all images, and create a directory called for instance christmas-Ã2008
<tonisius> I guess the cheaper method would make sense when I don't need much storage.
<wols_> tonisius: then use a card reader. it's faster to transfer the pictures than using the usb cable with the cmaera usually
<tonisius> sure, not sure why the 'camera' is being used but I'll take your word for it
<ActionParsnip> torgrimt_: kamera does that in kde
<torgrimt_> ActionParsnip: i know, but there must be an eqvivalente in gnome
<bazhang> digikam as well iirc
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip:I'm not able to get lspci and the others, i'm running dual boot and i'm in windows right now
<tonisius> now that I thikn about it, it's as quick as taking the memory card out and putting it into my system
<torgrimt_> i really wonder why ubuntu ships with f-spot as default. its really buggy, slow and horrible ;)
<ActionParsnip> !digikam | torgrimt_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<tonisius> the nikon d40 I have is usb2.0 capable, and the download is just as quick
<torgrimt_> ill google digikam ;)
<tonisius> wols_: so I think using the cable is easier and more convenient when I don't have to open the latch
<tonisius> wols_: and just as fast
<wols_> DSLR is a bit different than consumer digicams
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: can you get a wired connection til you get on your feet?
<tonisius> wols_: most high end cameras have USB2.0 capable readers in there.
<foxynet> wello word
<tonisius> thanks for the notice.
<Vixus> so no one's used xen?
<ActionParsnip> !xen > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: nope the router is upstairs and i don't have any ethernet cord available
<pen> I'm using HP laptop. Everytime I plug my earphone line in before boot, if I play some music the front would also play too
<pen> how do I fix this?
<wols_> Vixus: probably no one bothered with a "anyone" question
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: ok, are you using a desktop or laptop?
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: desktop
<Vixus> wols_, I was just curious... it 'seems' to be what I'm looking for.
<DRLD> wols_: i dunno what happened... but after i restarted xserver... it fixed the problem
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: self built or store bought?
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: I got the windows driver installed with ndiswrapper
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: storebuilt
<wols_> DRLD: hard to diagnose errors like this
<wers> how do I get an app's PID?
<DRLD> wols_: yah heh
<ActionParsnip> wers: pidof
<prince_jammys> wers: pgrep app
<wols_> wers: ps aux |grep app
<sledgeas> hello
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: ok so you're using ndiswrapper, you can install programs if you use your cd as a repo
<prince_jammys> aka pgrep app
<ActionParsnip> pidof appname
<timz> when i watch embedded hd videos oon vimeo.com like youtube in fullscreen, everything starts to lagg, the sound and the picture, i dont have that problem when watchgin videos from my harddisk
<sledgeas> is there an existing method of how to install linux (ubuntu) on a completely remote computer, currently running windows home+vnc server ?
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: you can in a VM box
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: ok, oh just so you know this is the first time i've tried linux, very new at it
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: many are in here
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: but if you want it native, vnc wont be running when you reboot
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: and how do i put it on a dedicated partition afterwards?
<pen> I'm using HP laptop. Everytime I plug my earphone line in before boot, if I play some music the front would also play too
<pen> how do I fix this?
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: that's why i ask. i need some modified ubuntu installation
<sledgeas> with ssh or so
<quazzarr> exit
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: get the alternative cd and you can do it all from ssh
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: run synaptic and install ndiswrapper
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: so any ideas? i tried iwconfig and the essid is off/any. Would that be a problem?
<wols_> sledgeas: two main problems I can see: getting unpartitioned space on the hdd and geting the ssh to run from the start
<wols_> the ssh install is doable
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: have you done the ndiswrapper install and config
<torgrimt_> Vixus: seems like its time for me to start up vim and code the darn thing myself
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip:i did install ndiswrapper with synaptic
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip:yes i've installed it
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: when i try to config it bashes
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: then you need to get your windows driver .inf and .sys files and thn run ndiswrapper -i <inf filename>
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: done stuff like that
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: i have installed the windows driver already
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: ok, just establishing whats what
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper -l says driver present, hardware present
<sledgeas> wols_: that's why i'm here
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: and does ndiswrapper get installed at boot
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: i did -m
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: ok sweet
<ActionParsnip> ok so what if you run ifconfig do you see wlan0 or ath0
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: i get eth1
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: ok try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: then reboot
<sledgeas> wols_: i'd do partitioning over partition magic, how's about the ssh install then?
<gisli> how do i make an WPA in the internet stuff
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ActionParsnip> gisli: you want to enable wpa for your wireless?
<gisli> oki
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: i want native install and i cannot physically approach the machine
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | gisli
<ubottu> gisli: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: then you're screwed as you need to put a cd in the system to boot to the command environment dont you
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: what will that do?
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: i'm not about CD:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<sledgeas> wols_ knows how to ssh already, so im waiting for his solution
<hml> anyone figure out how to watch the olympics on ubuntu? i'm trying nbc.com, but it appears to reuqire that i run windows or mac
<Proxydude> hey, some program is making a file "5" in my home dir, if i delete it it comes back almost instantly. how can i find out whats making it???
<ActionParsnip> naymlezwun: it will reset your network conf and you should get a fresh one that will hopefully include your wifi
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip:  wols_ knows how to ssh already, so im waiting for his solution
<Dr_willis> hml,  yep. Annoying what some of the big sites are doing.. i noticed cbs.com stopped working for me in firefox under linux and under windows..
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: ive not used grub for NT, sorry
<naymlezwun> ActionParsnip: ok well i guess i'll reboot into ubuntu now...thanks for your help. i'll be back if it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> hml,  seeing other sites all 'upgrading' to newer flash requirements.. and breaking a lot of things. :(
<ActionParsnip> hml: try www.bbc.co.uk
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings cat /proc/bus/usb/devices , where would be that file in ubuntu if theres one?
<porkpie> hi guy's trying to get vncserver working with LXDE  ....  I have vncserver installed but I don't get the LXDE desktop when I connect ...
<hml> ActionParsnip: almost works: "Cannot play media. Sorry, this media is not available in your territory."
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  you did cofigure vncserver to launch the lxde desktop?
<ActionParsnip> hml: wow crazy
<hml> ActionParsnip: yep; looks like broadcasting rights at its best
<porkpie> Dr_willis:don't think so .. is a doc on it please
<ActionParsnip> hml: http://www.webtvwire.com/olympics-live-online-in-2008-nbc-plans-comprehensive-coverage/
<datacrusher> how do i check the version of my samba?
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  what 'did' you do then to get vnc going? I normally install vnc4server, edit the users .vnc/xstartup and have that script launch whatever desktop i want.
<dextone> guys is it true rgod has died ?
<porkpie> Dr_willis:
<bazhang> dextone what is that; this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> dextone: who's rgod?
<porkpie> Dr_willis: ah ... OK I didn't edit the ./vnc/xstartup
<porkpie> Dr_willis: is the a doc to do this
 * dextone sorry ... bazhang 
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  the vnc4server docs perhaps..  a read of the 'vncserver' script is handy also. (its a fancy script that is well commented)
<porkpie> ok
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  xstartup is just a simple script - example (2 lines) --> xterm &   exec gnome-session
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  that would launch gnome in the vncsession. change it to lauinch what you want
<porkpie> OK
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  be carefull when running 'vncserver' you can accidently get several vncsessions going at the same time. :) use the vncserver -kill :#  to kill off any extras running
<llop> NEWS - HOT GIRLS - http://www.moneyorbeauty.blogspot.com/
<porkpie> OK ... it;s internal anyway
<ikonia> llop: stop that please
<llop> NEWS - HOT GIRLS - http://www.moneyorbeauty.blogspot.com/
<prince_jammys> jussi01: ping.
<BullButch> det är fan inte speciellt hjälpsamma människor inom linuxvärlden, fastän det är vad som brukar påstås... det spelar ingen roll hur många gånger man har en fråga, det är sällsynt att få svar.¨
<llop> NEWS - HOT GIRLS - http://www.moneyorbeauty.blogspot.com/
<llop> NEWS - HOT GIRLS - http://www.moneyorbeauty.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot1> llop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | llop
<ubottu> llop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<porkpie> Dr_willis: not sure if lxde  is the right tag
<Dr_willis> floodbot1 is so nice. :)
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  i have no idea. try lxd<tab> and see what commands its using.
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  or check the lxde.desktop file that the gdm  tool is using.. see what its executing
<ActionParsnip> lxde looks strangely like fluxbox
<Dr_willis> i got ldxe on my other machine.. and really.. i aint that impressed with it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: why not?
<TerrorBite> I can no longer see desktop notifications
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  why... :) there really isent that much impressive about it..   yet another desktop..  with no real features othe rthen its designed to be 'lightweight'  (the new buzzword i guess)
<ActionParsnip> TerrorBite: do you mean like error messages
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: what features would you add?
<idyllic> TerrorBite: application specific?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: no, all libnotify notifications no longer appear
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  I dont like their choice in file manager.. and cant find where to change it for one thing.
<monstrMobile> Does anyone know how to change the order of modules that load at boot?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: I tried using the "notify-send" program to send a few, but nothing appeared
<TerrorBite> I haven't seen any error messages
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,   use it for a few days and see if you like it or not.. :) this is linux..  we use what we like.. and toss the rest.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: install another, I like rox personally but you can install thunar or nautilus if you prefer
<monstrMobile> I need to know how to change when usbcore loads
<ikonia> monstrMobile: in what way ?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i do have others installed.. and it still defaults to launching pcmman or whatever it was. so i went back to my customuized desktop i made my self.
<monstrMobile> ikonia - i have a webcam that i have to unplug then plug back in when the system boots
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  been using jwm+rox mainly the last few months.  switched to icewm+rox this week.
<mrwhippy> greetings all, I am working my way through the openldap + samba small business server how to and have come across a problem when generating the sid, in that i get a cannot connect to the ldap server any who may be able to help around please
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: rox is the nuts :)
<monstrMobile> ikonia - the reason is...the driver for the webcam is loaded after usbcore
<TerrorBite> idyllic, ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mrwhippy: can you ping its name and ip?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  rox is just a little weird in ways.. but i find it very useable.
<ikonia> monstrMobile: why is that a problem ?
<Juje007> What is the command to make a Ubuntu desktop from a ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Juje007: theres no difference
<monstrMobile> ikonia - i have to restart the system sometimes remotely and the webcam is used as a monitoring device
<Juje007> K
<mrwhippy> actionparsnip: i can remote to the server using ssh and everything is installed on the same server, so i am using localhost to try to connect to it
<porkpie> Dr_willis: hmm! made the change but still get a grey desktop
<ikonia> Juje007: I'd consider using the ubuntu desktop CD if you want a desktop, rather than a server install
<hala> 有中国人吗
<ikonia> monstrMobile: ok - so, I'm not quite sure why thats a problem ?
<bazhang> !cn | hala
<ubottu> hala: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Vixus> torgrimt_, good luck :D
<Juje007> Someone from ubuntu-nl said I needed to use t (Client Quit)
<Juje007> [13:56:57] <henkjan> Juje007: s
<Juje007> Dang
<Juje007> wrong line
<FloodBot1> Juje007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juje007> this
<Juje007> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Juje007: what hware are you running on ?
<monstrMobile> ikonia - it is...i have to go back to the location where the computer is and replug the camera in...there has to be a way to change the module boot order
<hala> Thank u
<Juje007> hware?
<ikonia> monstrMobile: just unloder/reload the module ?
<idyllic> TerrorBite: i "think" you need dbus-launch... apt-get install dbus-x11 ?
<Dr_willis> porkpie,  you did KILL and restart the vncserver?  also at the end of the xstartup you may want to use another 'xterm' or 'gnome-terminal' (no &) to keeop a termial open if the windowmanager  closes. also check the logs.
<Juje007> hardware?
<ikonia> monstrMobile: it should load in the rigt order if the depmod is setup correclty
<ikonia> Juje007: yes, it it "home user" hardware
<orgthingy> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> can i install ubuntu server on 2GB Ram, 115GB drive, SiS661FX graphics card, 3.2Ghz processor?
<orgthingy> http://www.onestopphoneshop.co.uk/mobile-phones/orange/usbmod/orange/eoi25jul08
<gvk> Is that tracker thing good for anything?
<monstrMobile> ikonia - i did depmod -a...is that correct
<orgthingy> how can i use this porable usb modem stick in my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mrwhippy: do you connect from the server that ant connect to its LDAP server to the LDAP server using name or IP?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: why do you want the server install ?
<Vegombrei> hi .. is there a way to name multiple files all at once .. eg .. i have tons of pictures and wanna rename all roughly 17000 pictures numerically .. how do i do that ? is there a command that could do that ?
<orgthingy> i didnt buy that laptop, and i dunno what program theyre using
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: definately
<ikonia> monstrMobile: if the modules dependencies are set correctly
<Juje007> Why do you need to know my hardware?
<monstrMobile> ikonia - how do i do that?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: already latest version
<ikonia> Juje007: to see which release server/desktop may suit you better
<gvk> Vegombrei: Write a bash script.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: just to try it out never tried it out
<ikonia> monstrMobile: thats done at module compile time
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: it's the same as the desktop
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: if you've tried the desktop - you've tried the same base os
<Dr_willis> Vegombrei,  there are several 'rename' tools  in the repositories. its doable.. what tool depends on exactly wha tyou want to do. do an 'apt-cache search rename' and see whats there.
<Vegombrei> gvk: whats a bash script ?
<mrwhippy> actionparsnip: I connect from ubuntu desktop to the server which has both ldap and samba on it, hold on ill get you the full error message now that mayhelp morew
<monstrMobile> ikonia - is there a link you know of that i can read
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: hmmm the ubuntu site said no to that i needed 500GB minimum
<Juje007> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Server
<orgthingy> anyone?
<ikonia> monstrMobile: link to what ?
<ikonia> Juje007: yes, but on what hardware ?
<ikonia> Juje007: home user hardware ?
<hyppias> hi Anyone used bootchart.org lately ? site does nog respond (to me, anyway)...
<gvk> nuff said
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: so what is the difference between both than?
<Vegombrei> Dr_willis: ok lemme see
<bazhang> Juje007, you mean 8.04
<Juje007> What do you mean with home user hardware
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: depends on what its a server for, the base install is not much different to the desktop
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: one is aimed at at enterprise/server class kit in terms of optimisations
<monstrMobile> ikonia - more info on how to compile the module with the correct dependencies
<mrwhippy> actionparsnip:failed to bind to server ldap://localhost/ with dn="cn=admin,dc=one,dc=co,dc=uk" Error: Can't contact LDAP server         -------     i have changed the dc that reads one from its original
<Juje007> Ya bazhang
<ikonia> monstrMobile: is the module a default kernel modules, or 3rd party
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: i see
<ikonia> Juje007: as in, is it a desktop PC ?
<monstrMobile> ikonia - the module is ov51x-jpeg
<idyllic> TerrorBite: you on your compiz-fusion? Notification work with metacity?
<Juje007> But I allready used this cmdd ikonia: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Juje007> Ya it's a desktop pc
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: well never had a server and never used one so thats why i wish to try it out, do small things with it first and who knows their after
<monstrMobile> ikonia - the source for it in the ubuntu repo is broken so i downloaded a deb from a ubuntu bug report
<Juje007> I lost my desktop cd so I installed the server version
<TerrorBite> idyllic: it used to work with compiz-fusion, I'll try with metacity though
<ikonia> Juje007: if your using a desktop PC, you may actaully be better installing the OS from the desktop CD - as it's setup better for home/Desktop hardware
<Vegombrei> Dr_willis: there's one called renameutils .. i guess i should apt-get that
<ActionParsnip> mrwhippy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760&page=9
<ikonia> monstrMobile: no - is the module part of the kernel, or a 3rd party module
<monstrMobile> ikonia - oh...third party
<mrwhippy> actionparsnip: having  a  look now
<ikonia> monstrMobile: then you need to speak to them about the module dependencies
<ikonia> monstrMobile: the people who write it
<ikonia> monstrMobile: or hack it yourself
<TerrorBite> idyllic: Okay, can confirm it works with metacity
<monstrMobile> ikonia - i understand...thank you...i suppose i will do that
<idyllic> TerrorBite: wee :)
<idyllic> TerrorBite: i suggest you do something with compiz-fusion plugins for notification
<TerrorBite> idyllic: I don't know why it stopped working
<gvk> Is that Tracker thing good for anything?
<ActionParsnip> mrwhippy: i was merely checking DNS issues resolving names to IPs, I dont know about LDAP
<idyllic> TerrorBite: are you on hardy?
<timz> when i watch embedded hd videos oon vimeo.com like youtube in fullscreen, everything starts to lagg, the sound and the picture, i dont have that problem when watchgin videos from my harddisk
<ActionParsnip> timz: you running compiz?
<mrwhippy> actionparsnip: thanks for your efforts, i have been through my files as the post you found suggested but i think i am about to go check them again, if not its a start again thing
<gvk> timz: Flash is more of a resource hog than a standard player, I guess.
<idyllic> gvk: you are right. At least on linux.
<timz> ActionParsnip, yes, i do
<timz> gvk, so how can i fix this
<ActionParsnip> timz: thats why, compiz screws LOTS of stuff up
<timz> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try
 * ActionParsnip HATES compiz loads
<idyllic> timz: does it work fine without compiz?
<peng1> looking for a way to view 3d Field Sequential video (as anaglyph and/or cross view 3d)
<timz> there's my other question, how do i end compiz^^, with kubuntu it was kwin --replace, but now i changed to ubuntu
<db92> timz, metacity --replace
<idyllic> timz: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> timz: 64bit flash is a pain too
<genius> I want to install linux-backports-modules on my hardy server. but after successful installation i see, that my modules does not upgraded. wht's wrong?
<timz> its not working even without compiz
<porkpie> Dr_willis: looks like it is using gnome display manager
<TerrorBite> idyllic: yes, I'm on hardy
<gvk> timz: If it still lags, do like the vista and get better hardware.
<ActionParsnip> timz: what spec is your PC?
<idyllic> TerrorBite: goto CCMS, then make sure Workarounds plugin - notification daemon fix is ticked
<axisys> how do I know which one to install ? libstdc++5_i386.deb or 6_i386.deb ?
<timz> 2.6 ghz quadcore 4 gb ram 64 bit ubuntu 8.04 flachplugin -nonfree
<axisys> this is for gizmo project
<idyllic> TerrorBite: and Dbus plug in as well
<prower> Hello :> Could anyone recommend a good brand and model of mp3 player that's well supported under Ubuntu? I've read up on the Sandisk Fuze but it seems like there are some issues with that, I was hoping for something like the PSP (aka. just moves the files on as if it were a flash drive)
<gvk> Well, the hw is not the problem :D
<ActionParsnip> timz: maybe theres a thing with 4Gb RAM. Ive seen some apps ave issues with certain ram amounts
<pbn> Hello. With apt-cacher, is there some way to tell it to remove all packages that came from a specific source ?
<ikonia> axisys: why are you trying to install a 32bit package
<mercutio22> Hello. I saved my desktop session and I guess that doesn't work quite well with compiz enabled. Now I am having trouble undoing it. Is there a file where the running applications I saved are listed that I can just delete?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: already checked those, the workaround was enabled, but the dbus plugin wasn't
<idyllic> TerrorBite: tick them :D
<mercutio22> Is that clear enough?
<axisys> ikonia: http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/linux/ over here there are two choices .. so 5_i386 is 32 bit and 6_i386 is 64 bit ?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: workaround and dbus plugin both enabled now, still can't see notifications
<timz> ActionParsnip, can i fix this per software or should i remove a 2 gb stick(<--?)
<ikonia> axisys: both are 32bit
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: you can view running apps, ive not heard of saved apps
<filo1234> hello how can i know if some program is in universe or mulriverse or backports and so on.....repository?
<axisys> ikonia: so where can I get the gizmo project for ubuntu 64 bit to run on my laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> timz: id have a look around, what browser are you using?
<ikonia> axisys: contact the people at gizmo
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: I mean, I saved the currently running apps in gnome-session. I want to undo it.
<Flynsarmy> If i start a program from a terminal window is there any way i can close that terminal window and have the program stay running?
<timz> ActionParsnip, firefox
<gvk> filo1234: apt-cache search program
<axisys> ikonia: ok how do I know if I am running 32bit or 64bit OS ?
<filo1234> gvk: thanks
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: put "nohup
<ikonia> axisys: please show me "uname -a"
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: put "nohup" in front of it
<axisys> ikonia: Linux ghar 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> timz: what flash plugin you using?
<ikonia> axisys: your running 32bit
<timz> ActionParsnip, -nonfree
<ikonia> axisys: you need to install this package http://download.gizmo5.com/GizmoDownload/gizmo-project_3.1.0.79_libstdc++6_i386.deb
<ikonia> axisys: not the one your are trying
<axisys> ikonia: how do u know that.. i like to know
<timz> ActionParsnip, i also tried gnash, but didnt work at all
<ikonia> axisys: i686
<ikonia> axisys: thats 32bit
<axisys> ikonia: what would a 64bit say ?
<ikonia> axisys: x86_64
<idyllic> TerrorBite: can you restart compiz? and another thing, tick the plugins from the CCSM, don't go into the plugin itself then tick
<axisys> ikonia: oh ok.. ofcourse! duh!
<ActionParsnip> timz: get ndispluginwrapper and the adobe one. Thats what I used, search for walkthroughs and you'll hit home
<axisys> ikonia: i just installed this http://download.gizmo5.com/GizmoDownload/gizmo-project_3.1.0.79_libstdc++5_i386.deb
<axisys> ikonia: how do I remove it ?
<TerrorBite> idyllic: already restarted compiz when I switched to metacity to see if it worked there, I'll restart it again anyway
<ikonia> axisys: you need to remove that
<ikonia> axisys: how did you install it /
<axisys> ikonia: gdebi
<icesword> hi
<ikonia> axisys: isn't there a remove option ?
<ikonia> axisys: or use dpkg
<Flynsarmy> TerrorBite: If i typed wine gedit and gedit and i havent been given a new prompt, is there a way to get one?
<Flynsarmy> TerrorBite: sorry, wine <prog>
<ActionParsnip> axisys: dpkg -i gizmo-project
<ActionParsnip> oop
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: put an & on the end
<ActionParsnip> dpkg -r gizmo-project
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thnx
<TerrorBite> as in: gedit &
<ActionParsnip> axisys: or use synaptic
<Flynsarmy> TerrorBite: Yea that requires me starting again. i mean if i already have the program open and i dont want to close it
<mercutio22> Can somone tell me how to make gnome session forget a saved session??
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: press Ctrl-Z in the terminal window, then type 'bg'
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: ctrl-z and then type 'bg'
<prince_jammys> survey says...
<plundra> How can I dump the monitor-settings X is currently using? (It's autodetected with the screen directly connected, but when using a kvm-extender it fails, so I need to make it static)
<idyllic> Flynsarmy: type Alt-F2, then run the program. Save everyone trouble :)
<Flynsarmy> prince_jammys: Thanks. will this now stay open if i close the terminal window?
<prince_jammys> i don't think so
<prince_jammys> you have to disown it
<idyllic> Flynsarmy: type Alt-F2, then run the program. Save everyone trouble :)
<timz> ActionParsnip, do you mean nspluginwrapper?
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: disown
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: if you didn't run it with nohup to begin with, it'll still close along with the terminal
<idyllic> anyway, bye guys....
<ActionParsnip> timz: yeah man
<timz> ActionParsnip, i already have nspluginwrapper und the flashplugin-nonfree
<Vegombrei> how do i force quit an app that i think has hung ?
<gvk> Vegombrei: killall appname
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: type 'disown -h 1'
<porkpie> has anyone here got LXDE working with VNC .... I can't get the desktop session to work :S
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: asuming you got [1] when you pressed Ctrl-Z
<prince_jammys> disown by itself will also work, but yeah.
<ActionParsnip> timz: then id try removing flash and reinstalling. or try opera
<TerrorBite> prince_jammys: didn't know that one
<prince_jammys> TerrorBite: it'll disown all jobs
<Vegombrei> gvk: app got killed but cpu still going flat out
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: run top
<Flynsarmy> TerrorBite: no such job. prince_jammys: I got no output at all when typing disown. is that because i typed bg first?
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: no output is ok.
<x_dimitri> PPPD typically spits out 'gibberish' when run directly, and trying to establish a connection. However when using the ubuntu scripts to start up pppd (pon, pppoeconf, e.t.c.), the 'gibberish' typically isn't displayed. I just noticed that using the scripts now displays all that gibberish, and the PPP connection won't come up. The error message given is "LCP: timeout sending config-requests" Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: should i type that in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: yes
<ActionParsnip> top
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: it says no such job because it already disowned it the first time you ran 'disown'
<TerrorBite> Flynsarmy: you can now safely close the terminal
<Flynsarmy> TerrorBite: Got it, thanks
<gvk> Vegombrei: kill the app that's flatting the cpu.
<tonisius> ugh, what could: "/dev/sdc1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive" ?
<gvk> Vegombrei: If kill does not work, try sudo kill, if that doesn't work, reboot :D
<tonisius> trying to do #grub-install /dev/sda
<tonisius> broken mbr, and currently chrooted into my original installation, trying to get the bootloader reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: sdc1 is a partition on sdc which is secondary master
<db92> why is it that if i want to install libflashsupport, ubuntu wants to remove oss? :||||
<tonisius> I understand where it is, but why is it not letting me run the grub install on sda?
<Flash-xD> how can i make to umask stay 133 when logout?
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: what does it say when you try?
<tonisius> it says that error:
<tonisius> ugh, what could: "/dev/sdc1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive" ?
<ogzy> is there anyway to see the resource addresses that are used by pci devices in Ubuntu, like the one in windows device manager show by connection
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: you mayhave to make the partition the ACTIVE partition
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: how do I make the partition active, that's sort of new to me
<tonisius> I've done this 4 times today, but this time it's not working
<tonisius> grub has been decent all day
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: well yeah, the system will boot the active partition, if you install grub on an inactive partition it wont do anything
<tonisius> hmm, ugh, maybe cause it's mounted?
<tonisius> since I had to mount sdc1 to chroot into it
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: that too
<tonisius> hm, but I did this today multiple times with the same steps
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: id check its the active partition in fdisk or cfdisk
<tonisius> mount the main drive, bind the dev, mount the sysyfs, and the other stuff
<tonisius> ok
<timz> anybody here got a creative x-fi card running with alsa?
<tonisius> what would cfdisk say tif it was active?
<tonisius> currently the flags are set, but nothing much else
<Flash-xD> how can i make to stay umask 133 when logout?
<tonisius> Flash-xD: google it
<prower> Hello :> Could anyone recommend a good brand and model of mp3 player that's well supported under Ubuntu? I've read up on the Sandisk Fuze but it seems like there are some issues with that, I was hoping for something like the PSP (aka. just moves the files on as if it were a flash drive)
<tonisius> Flash-xD: that's a common question
<tonisius> prower: sandisk is like that,
<tonisius> most MP3 players that act like a portable drive do that
<tonisius> my ipod connects too, just not to move music on it, but to put files on it
<corsaro94> salve
<cynicismic> use gtkpod
<cynicismic> that can interact with the itunes lib
<prower> tonisius: Yeah, that's what I was told about sandisk, but reading a page on the sandisk fuze it seems like there's some problems with it
<Flash-xD> tonisius, i know how to put it on .bashrc, but i dont want to put my home, i want to put /home/html/inf/
<ActionParsnip> prower: cowon make sweet players that are ubuntu friendly
<prower> I would get an ipod but the newest generation are no longer supported :<
<cynicismic> yeah the cowon ones are cool
<prower> ActionParsnip: Hmm, I'll have to see if they are available in my area thanks
<ActionParsnip> prower: check the x5 it supports ogg and m3u
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: wow, just looked up my linux partitions with cfdisk /dev/sdc
<tonisius> and it's showing it as a primary FAT16, and logical as Linux Swap
<tonisius> ugh!
<tonisius> I even mounted it already
<tonisius> and it shows contents of my nix drie
<tonisius> drive*
<porkpie> Dr_willis: can I post my config for vnc  ... driving me nuts here I am only getting a grey back ground with an x
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: id look at all your partitions on all drives to make sure you know whats going on
<mm2000> Hi there. How can I install new locales in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !locale | mm2000
<ubottu> mm2000: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<compubomb> i'm having some problems initializing a private key, i keep getting "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<mm2000> I have en_GB.utf8, but i need en_GB
<compubomb> problem is, i'm connected to ubuntu linux via putty.
<compubomb> when i type in ssh-agent, it lists all the socket information etc, i made sure the socket is created and it is, but i cannot type xterm since i'm not in a linux enviornment.
<tonisius> my nix partition is being caught as FAT16...
<tonisius> I see my two other windows partitions NTFS with the proper sizes
<tonisius> ActionParsnip: any suggestions now?
<tonisius> nvm
<tonisius> I think I'll just go and sleep
<tonisius> this is too much for tonight
<tonisius> night people
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: you can change the partition type in fdisk but id backup the data on it in case of error
<pinnerup> I just moved. When I plug the cable in my new place into my computer, the connection icon shows up, but only the first dot ever turns green. Odd thing is, it works fine when I plug it into my laptop.
<unr3a1> hey all
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: so tats the wired internet connection over ethernet cable?
<geirha> compubomb: You need to add those variables ssh-agent outputs to your environment. You can do this by copy/pasting them, or running it through eval "eval $(ssh-agent)"
<compubomb> geirha: i'll show you what it does.
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: Right.
<compubomb> let me paste on pastebin
<pinnerup> Standard wired connection.
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: ok so what nic do you have? if you run lspci you will be told
<compubomb> geirha: http://rafb.net/p/tmMxFo43.html
<unr3a1> out of curiosity, where does Ubuntu store its DNS resolution settings?
<compubomb> geirha: i've read that typing in xterm can resolve the problem, but i'm on windows using putty.
<prince_jammys> /etc/resolv.conf
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: how do i kill an app in top ? and whats compiz.real .. thats the second most power hungry one ..
<geirha> compubomb: try "eval $(ssh-agent)"
<genius> how to upgrade kernel to 2.6.24-22 ?
<geirha> compubomb: You are expected to run the output from ssh-agent as shell-commands.
<compubomb> geirha: that seemed to work
<compubomb> why  did that work ?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: quit out of it, then type pkill <process name>
<echo6> unr3a1: /etc/resolv.conf
<unr3a1> ty
<compubomb> geirha: just curious, why did that work ?
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: "00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)"
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493463
<geirha> compubomb: ssh-add uses the environment variables SSH_AUTH_SOCK and SSH_AGENT_PID to figure out which ssh-agent to use. So those needs to be set.
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: awesome, gimme a sec
<compubomb> geirha: how can i make sure i don't have to run that all the time ?
<MXIIA> Is there a way to rename an item on my boot loader?
<compubomb> do i just add it to my .bashrc file ?
<compubomb> geirha: echo "eval $(ssh-agent)" >> .bashrc ?
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: That's copied by hand from the desktop that's sitting right next to me here all alone without its internet ;)
<Vegombrei> can i pkill compiz.real too ?
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip:  can i pkill compiz.real too ?
<unr3a1> now, does Ubuntu save those DNS settings to use if I connect somewhere else, or does it pull for new DNS settings everytime it gets an IP address from DHCP?
<geirha> compubomb: that will create a new ssh-agent everytime bash is run, so that's not such a good idea ... I'm not sure what the best way is :/
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551720
<porkpie_> can anyone tell me if this is correct please http://pastebin.com/m48970fe2
<MXIIA> @@ Is there a way to rename an item on my boot loader? @@
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: read the link i gave you
<db92> MXIIA, grub?
<MXIIA> yes
<geirha> compubomb: his google-hit explains some ways to do it http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<prince_jammys> MXIIA: you're talking about the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: compiz is a big cpu and memory hog (really not worth it)
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: But why would I need to build a new driver? It worked perfectly just before I moved?
<MXIIA> Yes, GRUB not LiLo
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: maybe the cable has a break in it during the move
<unr3a1> I apologize for asking such a n00b question, but I never really understood how Ubuntu gets its DNS configurations
<prince_jammys> MXIIA: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: it uses dns to the www
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: The cable works fine when I plug it into my laptop.
<MXIIA> Ok, thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> MXIIA: you'll see the different headings. you can change what they say. be careful, make a backup
<unr3a1> yes, but does it save those DNS settings regardless of where it is connected, or does it pull for new DNS settings when it goes for DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/old_interfaces
<MXIIA> Ok, I will thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> pinnerup: then reboot
<pinnerup> ActionParsnip: Will try that
<unr3a1> I mean, is it supposed to pull for new DNS when it pulls for DHCP
<SitUbuntuSit> Out of curiosity, how would I leave this room while using Irssi?
<prince_jammys> SitUbuntuSit: /part
<SitUbuntuSit> prince_jammys: Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: the dns servers are gained when you get dhcp or in /etc/network/interfaces file. resolving name to ip is done in the router / www
<prince_jammys> SitUbuntuSit: welcome
<kiz0ph> Guys, ubuntu can't mount my newsmy mp4. Any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> Could someone point me to a tutorial that shows how to copy mp3's to an "uninitialized" iPod shuffle in Ubuntu? I tried Banshee but we couldn't figure it out. (It's for a family member--I hate iPods :/) and there is NO way I'll ever let iTunes touch my PC's not even through Wine.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<the_darkside_986> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !gpod | the_darkside_986
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpod
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | the_darkside_986
<ubottu> the_darkside_986: please see above
<noam> Does anyone know how to make Emerald the default decorator in Hardy
<noam> ?
<Kartagis> i had the pidgin-rhythmbox plugin installed, but now it's gone. how come?
<pogay> I saw a command mkxauth, which doesn't seem to be available unter ubuntu (8.10). What's a easy way to  create a x-authority for a new user?  (testuser, with no GDM-login)
<ActionParsnip> noam: autorun emerald --replace at bootup
<the_darkside_986> I've been trying to use Banshee but when I click and drag mp3's from a playlist into the iPod device, it just crashes.
<gatestone> Is there a screensaver that would show news? Maybe an RSS aggregator slideshow screen saver?
<noam> ActionParsnip: Isn't there a more elegant way?
<the_darkside_986> iPod shuffle mounts as a usb harddrive but we don't know where to put the songs and it hasn't been "initialized" by iTunes. My friend on Ubuntu 7.10 says Banshee can do that anyway but I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.
<prince_jammys> pogay: xauth, perhaps
<ActionParsnip> noam: not that i know of and id say adding a sigle line at bootup was fairly elegant
<compubomb> geirha: btw, thanks
<prince_jammys> pogay: mm. that command seems more geared to querying the x authority.
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, hmmm... the reason I ask, is it seems as if my computer is holding onto DNS settings from my home (I am at work right now).
<pogay> prince_jammys: probably with extract an merge...
 * dextone time to go home
<dextone> bye all, thx 4 your helps...
<geirha> compubomb: No problem.
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: is there any in /etc/resolv.conf or /etc/network/interfaces
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to install .tar.gz file, i have downloaded "realplay_10.0.9-1gutsy1.tar.gz". But i don't know how to install it.
<DrGhoul> Can somebody tell me if the skype problems in hardy have been resolved (100% CPU usage, not able to shut it down etcetc)? If so where can I find the info for fixing it
<ogzy> i was checking the source of usplash theme of xubuntu and trying to edit the .progressbar_background = 73, so what is the equivalent of 73 in color or where can i find the other color values?
<joseph_cheah> anyone know how to create initramfs disk on ubuntu hardy?
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, yes.  the DNS server from my home is in the /etc/resolv.conf
<pogay> prince_jammys:  it's strange I dont find nice example in the internet...
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: then edit it out
<shesek`> can I have a crontab set to run at */2 21-7 * * * ?
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<shesek`> the part that im not sure about is the 21-7
<shesek`> would it work, from 9 in the evening to 7 in the morning ?
<kiz0ph> Guys, my newsmy mp4 cannot be mounted. I am under Ubuntu 8.04
<the_darkside_986> indian_munnda, first, open up the folder where you put the file, right click and select "extract here"
<peng1> is there a way to view 3d Field Sequential video in linux? (as anaglyph and/or cross view 3d)
<ActionParsnip> shesek`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, so then how does it pull for different DNS, because the server it has now, wasn't the server it had yesterday, and I didn't manually change it.
<shesek`> ActionParsnip, I know how to use crontab in general
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: i have extracted that into a folder on the desktop
<shesek`> just asking specificlly if 21-7 is valid
<the_darkside_986> ok
<ActionParsnip> should get it via dhcp as you say but id edit out the line for your old dns
<the_darkside_986> indian_munnda, what is in the extracted folder exactly?
<shesek`> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> shesek`: it tells you what each colomn means
<jimqode> peng1, too specıfıc subject for help channel but try searching the packages for anaglyph: apt-cache search anaglyph
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: these are supporting files i think
<geirha> shesek`: It might, not sure. Though "21-23,0-8" should work.
<shesek`> AfterDeath, I know that
<prince_jammys> shesek`: if it doesn't, perhaps */2 0-7,21-0
<shesek`> geirha, thats a good idea, I'll do that just to make sure
<peng1> jimqode: it could just be a choice for de-interlacing in vlc.. but it's not :(
<shesek`> prince_jammys, geirha, thanks
<tonisius> ugh
<tonisius> can't sleep
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: there are 2 folders named as docs and patched
<wols_> shesek`: I dunno if partitionmagic works
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, I am not worried about the setting.  it is set to OpenDNS, 208.67.222.222.  i was just curious how Ubuntu gets different DNS info
<tonisius> ok, the only hard drive in the system has the wrong 'partition type' listed in the grub
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: and other images of the real play interface
<tonisius> I can mount it, and it's mounted as ext2fs properly
<tonisius> but I umount it, and grub still doesn't recognize it, and refuses to mount it
<wols_> sledgeas:  I dunno if partitionmagic works. To actually resize, partitionmagic will reboot in a DOS mode with no sshd or vnc running
<tonisius> googling ext2fs repair didn't bring in much of anything to help with the type being 0x6 instead of 0x83
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: id look at changing the type but im not sure abut the data
<DrGhoul> Anyone know about a workaround for the skype problems in hardy?
<tonisius> ok, good thing I didn't change the tyoe
<ActionParsnip> DrGhoul: what sort of problems???
<tonisius> I mounted it, and it's showing up as ext3
<tonisius> when i swear it was ext2fs before
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: id backup the data and remake the partition so its all consistant
<tonisius> is the default type with ubuntu ext3? or ext2fs?
<jelle_>  is it normal to experience alot of vertical tearing when moving windows in ubuntu?
<tonisius> I have no where ot backup to
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: you can use what you want
<tonisius> windows wont bootup either
<jelle_> i installed the nvidia drivers
<tonisius> but default when installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tonisius: what if the drive fails. how will you recover the data??
<prince_jammys> tonisius: default is ext3
<kuroryuu> tonisius: the default is ext3
<zorglu_> q. i got a ubuntu-server installation in french language, and i would like to switch it to english, where should i look ?
<DrGhoul> ActionParsnip: it's eating all my cpu when running, I can't shut it down properly, mic is not working (I have no other Pulseaudio issues)
<tonisius> what if my windows drive fails, how will I recover THAT data, it's more important
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, so if its not updating its DNS automatically, is that potentially a problem with Ubuntu, or does it not update DNS everytime it requests DHCP?
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: there are some executables also like one is named as "Realplay 10" and when i run it it says "There was an error launching the application"
<timz> how can i get the frozen bubble soundtrack(ingame)^^?
<tonisius> I'm trying to recreate the grub, and it's refusing to use the /boot/ in my /dev/sdc1 partition
<tonisius> saying the partition doesn't exist,
<babo> new_date = date(*time.strptime('2007-11-22', '%Y-%m-%d')[:3])
<tonisius> root (hd2,0)  then setup (hd0)
<babo> i thought that should work no ?
<tonisius> just says unable to mount partition error 17
<tonisius> urgh
<tonisius> and it doesn't show the parition type when I try and tab through the different partitions
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: are u there?
<prince_jammys> babo: in what context?
<tonisius> it says type 0x6 where the ext3 type should be
<``Cube>  so you want me to prove that "photoshop" beats "gimp" by 20x?
<tonisius> any other ideas?
<``Cube> uh
<``Cube> sorry
<``Cube> http://cubestuff.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/open-vs-closed-source-graphics-on-google/
<the_darkside_986> indian_munnda, sorry i was afk
<the_darkside_986> indian_munnda, is there a website link for where you got this program?
<jrib> ``Cube: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<indian_munnda> i got it from th archive
<``Cube> jrib: oh okay! sorry for that
<the_darkside_986> what exactly is realplay anyway?
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: just a secong i m giving u the link
<tonisius> argh, I need to shoot my desktop
<Suicidal_Failure> the_darkside_986: its when you play for resl
<babo> prince_jammys, sorry. my fault. got it thanks
<Suicidal_Failure> the_darkside_986: real
<prince_jammys> babo: wrong channel? ;)
<the_darkside_986> audio format?
<the_darkside_986> I've converted legions of realplayer files to vorbis using mplayer.
<Suicidal_Failure> the_darkside_986: sorry bad joke, you know realplayer
<Suicidal_Failure> ah you obviously do
<Pirate_Hunter> tonisius: how come? whats the matter with it?
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/r/realplay/
<bullgard4> What does 'cmduser' mean in http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_on_a_ThinkPad_T43?
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: i have downloaded the last one whose size is 6.5 M
<everton137> Hi, can someone tell me if you can play this video streaming http://aovivoesportes.terra.com.br/fut/olimpiadas2008/1223-br/  on Ubuntu, please?
<the_darkside_986> And you are trying to run the script "realplay" ?
<ufa> hello
<tonisius> Pirate_Hunter: issue with reinstalling grub today
<the_darkside_986> if it prints errors, try running it from gnome-terminal (Terminal)
<zorglu_> q. i got a ubuntu-server installation in french language, and i would like to switch it to english, where should i look ?
<indian_munnda> the_darkside_986: i run that but that doesn't worked
<ufa> I want to mount a fs with "mount -a" but not on boot
<ufa> is it possible?
<the_darkside_986> indian_munnda, open up Terminal, cd to Desktop/realplay-whatever, and run ./realplay and see what Terminal prints.
<Pirate_Hunter> tonisius: oh :(
<tonisius> Pirate_Hunter: I can mount the partition that I have my boot files in, but grub doesn't see it at all, it see;s an unknown partition type
<tonisius> using all the different tutorials, online don't help either
<tonisius> http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/06/27/restore-grub/ <-- this being the most universal one I've found
<wiredless> i am currently running version 7.10 (i386) i have gone to try and install the package emacs, but i get an error "this package can not install on your computer (i386). would someone mind pointing me in the right direct please?
<tonisius> the find command doesn't find anything
<benistar> nope
<benistar> whats up?
<tonisius> even if I can find it in the /dev/sdc1 partition myself when I mount it to someplace
<Pirate_Hunter> tonisius: what file format is the partition giving you trouble, try unounting it and adding it to fstab or you could recreate the file?
<wiredless> well i can keep getting error can not install package on your comp (i386) no matter what package it is
<tonisius> huh?
<tonisius> I have no OS that wants to load
<tonisius> I'm doing this all from a live CD
<tonisius> my windows partitions don't want to boot, my linux one refuses to load up
<tonisius> and live cd isn't helping much at the moment,
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kuroryuu> everton137: it plays fine for me
<tonisius> IdleOne: tried everything, I'll read those in case
<tonisius> IdleOne: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/06/27/restore-grub/
<everton137> kuroryuu, here says 'no video' and have extra-codecs installed :-/
<perfector> will the build-essential package install everything i need to compile a kernel?
<jrib> !kernel > perfector (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> perfector, please see my private message
<wiredless> so yeah everytime i try to install a package i get error "can not install package on comp (i386) any thoughts please
<kuroryuu> everton137: only problem I have is it says it's not available in my region :P
<jrib> wiredless: give us more info.  What are you trying to install exactly?
<userbn> hg
<xnv> wiredless: Uh, maybe the package not be designed for i386?
<wiredless> emacs for example
<raspac> hI i am trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and I dont know how to login as ROOT user. Can you guide me
<wiredless> i have just tried to install any package from the list, like an alarm clock but they all say the same
<jrib> wiredless: are you using APT?  With apt-get for example: sudo apt-get install emacs21
<xnv> wiredless: What does "uname -m" show?
<everton137> kuroryuu, how can I try to discover why it's not playing here?
<jrib> wiredless: what list...?
<wiredless> no im using the package programme in ubuntu
<pogay> raspac:  open a console - type sudo su (enter your passwd) - then you are in a root console
<raspac> Hi Guys. I am trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and I dont know how to login as ROOT user. Can you guide me
<jrib> !root > raspac (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> raspac, please see my private message
<jrib> pogay, raspac: use 'sudo -i' if you really need a root shell instead
<kuroryuu> everton137: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tonisius> guess the only thing I haven't tried is reinstalling ubuntu
<tonisius> what a fail
<jrib> wiredless: what happens with the command I gave you?
<tonisius> hope I don't delete anything important
<jrib> tonisius: have backups
<tonisius> jrib: not possible
<tonisius> jrib: otherwise this wouldn't be a problem
<jrib> tonisius: then your data is not important
<everton137> kuroryuu, it is already installed
<wiredless> let me try 2 sec
<tonisius> jrib: at this hour, I need a working desktop
<tonisius> laptop only has so much space, (30GB)
<kuroryuu> everton137: did you restart your browser?
<xnv> jrib: Any reason for usig > instead of |? | means I can read it too and maybe add more info if I don't think it's sufficient.
<everton137> kuroryuu, I meant, it was installed
<xnv> *using
<hosk> if my current computer is running an X server, and the computer i'm SSH'd into is running an X server, how do I remotely start/forward an X server
<tonisius> and my desktop has too much, 3 partitions, 2x windows with important files, and linux which has the backups
<droopsta915> i ned to install an installer deb-bin file, its on my desktop, how can i do so?
<jrib> xnv: spams the channel less
<xnv> jrib: Not by much. Still prints a message, just a bit shorter.
<jrib> xnv: you can '/msg ubottu FACTOID' if you aren't sure what info he sent
<everton137> kuroryuu, if you try playing this "http://terratv.terra.com.br/olimpiadas/templates/ol_playerlive.aspx?vgnid=179955"on mplayer, what happens?
<DarkLoverRising> Hello
<wiredless> jrib: its says couldnt find package
<entropy0228> 안녕하세요
<jrib> wiredless: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuroryuu> everton137: plays the same
<everton137> kuroryuu, here says "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll"
<entropy0228> ㅡㅡ;;
<xnv> hosk: Both client and server have to be configured for X11 forwarding
<entropy0228> quit
<DarkLoverRising> is there a ubuntu laptop channel?
<DarkLoverRising> an*
<wiredless> jrib: how do i do that?
<everton137> I just lost second brazilian goal :P
<jrib> !pastebin > wiredless
<ubottu> wiredless, please see my private message
<raspac> Thanks Jrib.. got your point I will try it now.
<xnv> jrib: If ubottu didn't print that "please see my private message" thing, it'd be better.
<JeanEdouardF> Hi ! Someone can write my nick please ?
<hosk> xnv, thanks
<timz> JeanEdouardF, why?
<jrib> xnv: he used to not do that, but it was changed recently.  I think the issue was people would often ignore their private message and attempts like my alias I had before with the parenthetical statement didn't seem to help
<JeanEdouardF> Ok.. Thanks. I'm just doing some tests with my IRC cliend !
<JeanEdouardF> *client
<timz> who knows how to get the frozen-buuble soundtrack
<kuroryuu> everton137: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<LimCore> helo
<LimCore> I can not print.
<LimCore> audit(1218633302.283:6): type=1503 operation="capable" name="dac_read_search" pid=19062 profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" namespace="default"
<LimCore> how to disable this #$%^&*( so that I can print as usuall (it worked recently)
<everton137> kuroryuu, I think I have to add some repository... E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<DarkLoverRising> are thinkpads 100% linux native?
<jrib> DarkLoverRising: what does "linux native" mean?  Most come with windows
<LimCore> how to disable this damn audit?
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<everton137> kuroryuu, let me try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs?action=show
<DarkLoverRising> jrib, in the instance of say webcam, wireless etc.
<kuroryuu> everton137: hmm... I don't recall what I installed to get it working, but I don't think I used Medibuntu
<DarkLoverRising> instead of using a driver wrapper
<DarkLoverRising> native support.
 * sherbsauce grins
<sherbsauce> This place is so much more populated than I'd expected!
<jrib> DarkLoverRising: you should google for the laptop model and "linux", you probably can't say anything general about thinkpads
<DarkLoverRising> I am looking into buying a laptop
<LimCore> how to disable stupid apparmored ?
<pogay> tonisius:  usually grub rans finde, have you checked devices.map? I you run grub under chroot it's dificult.  test always wether (in grub cmd-line) find /boot/grub/menu.list is seen
<LimCore> omg....
<LimCore> HOW TO DISABLE ************ APP ARMORED *********** THAT BLOCKS MY CUPS
<pogay> tonius I mean it runs fine, usually
<tonisius> ok, I can't go through with the reinstall of the partition layout....
<the_darkside_986> My friend has a ThinkPad laptop but has to use ndiswrapper.
<jrib> LimCore: don't be annoying please
<tonisius> but I am going through the UbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<abcZ> ??
<Dr_willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<abcZ> hi
<pengo> DarkLoverRising: i have a thinkpad and it took some effort to get it going with linux
<LimCore> I read that wiki entry
<tonisius> http://pastie.org/252178 <-- this is my current hard disk layout
<LimCore> instructions gaved there do not work
<the_darkside_986> Those System76 notebooks look nice though. They come with Ubuntu already on them. Not sure about the webcam drivers though.
<pengo> DarkLoverRising: thinkwiki.org is good.
<tonisius> my linux system was installed on sdc,
<LimCore> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor kill
<LimCore> Killing AppArmor module - failed, AppArmor is builtin: Failed
<malic> can someone help me.. i have installed kubuntu hardy and the new 8.6 ati driver for ati radeon 9800 with envy. now i have problems, because mesa is running. i want fglrx to run compiz
<tonisius> but I'm not sure what to make of it, it looks out of wack
<DarkLoverRising> I was looking at the system76 serval
<tonisius> any other ideas on how to go about this?
<Sylphid|work> what command line tool can I use to control fan speed ?
<pogay> tonius, usually it's the easiest to install grub from the live CD, mount the /inst/boot to your /  and run grup-install  /dev/.. the grub update
<nedwell> I have a dual boot with Windows XP Professional and Ubuntu 8.04.  I have reinstalled Windows XP, but it replaced my GRUB menu.  How do I get it back?!  Thanks!
<jrib> !grub > nedwell
<ubottu> nedwell, please see my private message
<nedwell> jrib: thanks!
<legend2440> malic: here is a how to see link that says Removing Mesa Drivers   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<tonisius> pogay: just tried it
<tonisius> didn't work..
<G|enn> Hmm, I have an issue.. When I save my WLAN network in Ubuntu, and reboots, the network is gone, so I have to set it up again.. why?
<tonisius> used grub-install --root-directory.....
<pogay> tonisius:  what was the problem?
<tonisius> pThe file /mnt//boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<tonisius> if I don't use the --recheck flag, I get this error:  /dev/sdc1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<tonisius> using this command now:  root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda --recheck
<pogay> important ist that you make a mount --bind /mnt/inst/ boot /boot
<tonisius> I had mounted /dev/sda to /mnt
<tonisius> inst?
<pogay> may be you have to tonisius your isntallation
<tonisius> what is inst?
<tonisius> hmm
<kepler-linux> hello. im looking for someone who has experience in ltsp. is there anyone?
<tonisius> i've never seen that before, I'll do that I guess...
<gatestone> zash, there is a thread at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cnn-live-video-591293/ but rather strange and flaky resulutions
<pogay> tonisius: mount --bind /mnt/yournewinstallation/ boot /boot  so grub installs to your installation not to CD-Bootable.
<kepler-linux> or does anybody know if i can use dlan with LTSP?
<pogay> kepler-linux: yes I'm certain. A fiend of mine uses dlan, with ltsp
<hosk> do I have to uncomment the 3 Xforwarding lines on both machines to forward X11 through SSH
<kepler-linux> pogay, so it should work with dlan?
<tonisius> pogay: command doesn't work, and I replaced the yournewinstallation
<remoteCTRL> anyone got experience with lsi 1078 sas raid controller?
<xnv> hosk: On the server, it should just have to be enabled. On the client, connecting with the -X option is usually sufficient.
<kepler-linux> pogay, when the client is loading the nbi.img it doesn't work.
<tonisius> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  I'm moving down the list
<kepler-linux> :(
<pogay> kepler-linux:  dlan (powerline) just replaces a normal LAN, should work if connection works
<tonisius> right now going to try Super Grub Disk
<bmeynell> how can I tell how much swap space I'm using?
<tonisius> bmeynell: df -ha
<bmeynell> thanks tonisius
<kepler-linux> pogay, the connection should be ok, because we get ip form DHCP
<bmeynell> tonisius: hmm... it didn't return anything that was blatantly swap space
<pogay> tonisius:  look at my wiki http://www.ddy.ch/pm/laden/pm.wiki/HW-Installation/GRUB1
<tonisius> bmeynell: look at the part labeled swap
<tonisius> bmeynell: should show
<bmeynell> tonisius: nadda... it's a vps
<tonisius> then you can't know
<bmeynell> ^^^ don't know if that's maybe why
<tonisius> ask your provider
<tonisius> you're CHrooted
<tonisius> and have no access to that information
<pogay> kepler-linux:  yes so ltsp should work with problem.
<bmeynell> tonisius: ahh, k... is it possible to create additional swap space or is that another question for my host?
<pogay> tonisius: don't try with chroot, it very complicated that it works
<remoteCTRL> xnv: well basically i wanna know if it works properly with linux?
<kepler-linux> pogay, ok. i try it again. maybe it works now...
<kepler-linux> *hope*
<pogay> kepler-linux:  good luck!
<kepler-linux> pogay, thanks
<tonisius> pogay: i've done the grub repair 4 times today
<tonisius> this time it doesnt work
<tonisius> I normally just do the root (hd2,1)
<tonisius> then setup (hd0)
<tonisius> install
<tonisius> then I'm done
<pogay> tonisius:  I know sometimes it's tricky...
<FloodBot1> tonisius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wers> i'm on a live cd now. I cant login to a DE session because there's not enough space on my root partition. what can I do to free some space?
<tonisius> woops, sorry
<hosk> i'm trying to forward X and i get X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<xnv> remoteCTRL: OK, then ask the channel.
<timmillwood> im struggling to get a java plugin for firefox on Ubuntu, anyone know of any helpful resourses?
<kuroryuu> bmeynell: the program free will tell you how much swap and memory are being used
<tonisius> timmillwood: have you tried java?
<bmeynell> kuroryuu: Swap: 0 0 0
<zorglu_> q. i got a ubuntu-server installation in french language, and i would like to switch it to english, where should i look ?
<Circus-Killer> timmillwood, install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Circus-Killer> timmillwood, then run sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<sherbsauce> I'm extremely new to linux and have just installed ubuntu on a 2nd drive. I cant seem to get any drivers for it so the display looks terrible and the internet wont work. Can anyone offer me any suggestions as Toshiba doesnt seem to offer any support, naturally.
<kuroryuu> bmeynell: do you have a swap partition set up?
<tonisius> he's on a VPS
<timmillwood> Circus-Killer: thanks
<tonisius> kuroryuu: he's on a VPS
<tonisius> he's been chrooted
<bmeynell> kuroryuu: it's a vps... that's what I'm trying to figure out... how badly I'm being f**** and if I should move to a real server
<bmeynell> I need a gig of swap space
<tonisius> bmeynell: bemoved to a dedicated real server
<tonisius> you will always have to share with others the resources you want
<tonisius> that's what a VPS is for
<remoteCTRL> *sigh*
<tonisius> I know, i have friends that did a lot of torrenting, or hogging processes
<bmeynell> price isn't that different nowadays either
<remoteCTRL> is lsi 1078 sas raid controller compatible with ubuntu?
<datacrusher> hi people
<tonisius> so why would someone go for a VPS?
<tonisius> if they aren't that different?
<datacrusher> iv got a problem with samba, and i saw an issue regardin to vista
<datacrusher> so i found that my version of samba, 3.028 its much older than the one that can talk to vista
<timmillwood> I am thinking about switching 100% from Mac OS X to Ubuntu, thoughts?
<jbroome> tonisius: they probably don't know how to manage a real server
<datacrusher> so i used apt-get upgrade samba
<datacrusher> but none new was found, so iv downloaded a .tar file from samba.org
<jbroome> timmillwood: personally, i don't care
<tonisius> handling a desktop is harder, when you're handling many hard drives in a week
<datacrusher> how do i install tar packages on ubuntu?
<tonisius> a server never needs to be shut off or anything
<MikeSeth> datacrusher: you don't have tar installed?
<MikeSeth> datacrusher: thats impossible
<tonisius> nor upgrading video drivers, all the stuff is simpler
<tonisius> my desktop has been nothing but hell
<kuroryuu> bmeynell: this could help: http://devnulled.com/content/2007/06/how-to-display-linux-vps-memory-usage/
<filo1234> hello how can i to see wich kind of FS is formatted an HD, with fdisk -l i see only type Linux
<bmeynell> kuroryuu: thanks
<timmillwood> jbroome: i'm not bothered if you care or not, i am wondering if I will get any problems, or have any issue, is there any guidance? etc
<tonisius> filo1234: you did it as sudo/root?
<sherbsauce> Can anybody tell me how to wipe a drive that has ubuntu installed? I want to fresh install it.
<landonab> Question: I have an older laptop with an ATI Radeon 9200 and am looking at upgrading to a new laptop with either an Intel X3100 or an Nvidia Geforce GO 7150M.  Problem I have with the older laptop is external monitor support does not work.  Does anyone know if I would have better luck with the latter cards?
<tonisius> sherbsauce: rm -rf / ?
<filo1234> tonisius:  yes sudo fdisk -l but i canot see if is ext3 or ext2 or jfs
<Pirate_Hunter> are there any guides to newbs trying out ubuntu server, like tutorials I could do "i wish to try ubuntu server but have no reason to use it"?
<tonisius> filo1234: hmm, mine showed me the actual type
<filo1234> tonisius: /dev/sdb1               1        4998    40146403+  83  Linux
<kuroryuu> landonab: I've heard support for the X3100 isn't great, and nvidia cards usually have the best support
<stdin> sherbsauce: just put the liveCD in and choose "install", it'll format it for you
<tonisius> actually, mine doesn't say it either.
<RodMcKay> hi all, is there a way to tell gnome to align the desktop icons on the right side?
<tonisius> that sucks
<jbroome> timmillwood: oh sorry, you just asked for "thoughts" with no direction or specification
<tonisius> filo1234: try mounting it.
<sherbsauce> Stdin - Thanks very much
<datacrusher> i may have
<tonisius> filo1234: that was another alternative, then do a df -Tha
<landonab> kuroryuu thanks for the response
<datacrusher> i just dont know the comand
<tonisius> or -T
<juro> hi, is there a similar program to Enso for Ubuntu?
<tonisius> for the type
<filo1234> tonisius:  ok i try
<DigitalTanha> how can i get also to play multiple streams?
<filo1234> tonisius:  thanks
<filo1234> ok
<DigitalTanha> *alsa
<kuroryuu> filo1234: try cfdisk, that usually tells me which FS
<datacrusher> MikeSeth: i may have, its an ubuntu server install
<datacrusher> text only
<landonab> kuroryuu i am just concerned that if i get the same lack of support for the external monitor that i should not bother upgrading to a new laptop....waste of money
<MikeSeth> datacrusher: I've never seen an *nix box that doesnt have tar
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody happen to know why my cursor is yellow and a can't backspace in terminal->screen->irssi under xubuntu 8.04?
<MikeSeth> datacrusher: or did you mean install software from source tarballs?
<tonisius> kuroryuu: I learned it doesnt help much
<pogay> tonisius:  is it the first time you install grub?
<tonisius> pogay: nope,
<tonisius> pogay: done this way too many times,
<tonisius> installed 100 too many servers
<tonisius> from gentoo to redhat
<datacrusher> it HAVE, i think
<pogay> tonisius: sometimes it reacts very strange...
<kepler-linux> pogay, thanks. i restarted the ltsp-server while it was connected with the dlan. after the restart it works.
<MikeSeth> btw re ATI: X300 fglx has issues
<kepler-linux> thanks
<kuroryuu> landonab: you could always get a macbook :P though I personally can't stand OS X, it's at least a unix
<tonisius> pogay: today it's the strangest, none of my normal methods work, and none of google's methods have worked
<datacrusher> im just worried about how to do it on the text mode, without losing the folder paths and so on
<tonisius> I'm doing the reinstall of the OS< and seeing if that will do
<tonisius> that's the last step in the ubuntu how to repair grub
<pogay> tonisius: I made recently a few installations on usb-Drives and sticks, usually it works. On Drive did only work with grub2
<landonab> kuroryuu i have considered that.  just not wanting to spend the money if i am only going to use linux.  would rather invest in a thinkpad
<timmillwood> if I setup a ubuntu server locally on VMware can I install it on my VPS? if so how?
<MikeSeth> tonisius: hmmm?
<tonisius> pogay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The%20GUI%20Way:%20Using%20the%20Alternate/Install%20CD%20and%20Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader
<MikeSeth> timmillwood: probably yes, but i wouldnt recommend it
<kuroryuu> landonab: well you can look up the model on http://linux-laptop.net/ and see if other people have gotten it working
<filo1234> tonisius:  but suppse if i cannot mount HD because i don' t know FS, my question is: is possible to see FS of an HD not mounted??
<melter> what's the procedure for replacing dhclient3 with dhcpcd?
<MikeSeth> melter: apt-get does that on its own iirc
<jbroome> filo1234: sudo fdisk -l
<tonisius> filo1234: if the fdisk, and cfdisk didn't see it, then maybe it could be mounted with mount without specifying the type
<timmillwood> mikeseth: you think I would be better just setting it up on VPS to start with?
<kepler-linux> bye
<zorglu_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tonisius> it will try, and report an error, or mount it
<zorglu_> nah
<landonab> kuroryuu thanks.  i have done a lot of googling but i will check out the link.
<melter> MikeSeth: it doesn't uninstall dhclient, which is used before dhcpcd
<tonisius> if it mounts it, you can see the type using df -T
<pogay> tonisius: but the trick to mount ---bind  did help me a lot.
<filo1234> tonisius:  is only a curiosity
<MikeSeth> melter: so uninstall it manually
<kibibyte> hi
<MikeSeth> timmillwood: probably
<kibibyte> ls
<melter> MikeSeth: then network-manager is uninstalled, which kills networking altogether
<kibibyte> i created a script and i want to execute it during systm startup , i coied it to /etc/init.d but it dosnt start
<kibibyte> why
<tonisius> filo1234: then try it
<triggerhapp> kibibyte: First step, did you remember to set it chmod +x ?
<kibibyte> its is +x
<pogay> tonisius:  when I made a installation via chroot in /dev/sdc  . Grub wanted to install in /dev/scd8 (!).  sca8 was my real / and  sdc2 was the chroot.
<melter> MikeSeth: ubuntu ships with 4 dhcp clients, but there appears to be no documented way of actually using anything other than dhcp3-client
<nemo_> any operator whose i ask
<kibibyte> triggerhapp, it is
<MikeSeth> melter: I bet it's a debian alternative
<pogay> tonisius: IMHO, when grub has problems with the stages, it looks at the wrong place.
<triggerhapp> Yeah, give me a mo, im trying to remember how the init scripts work again :P
<ncfi1013_> i installed itunes thru wine in linux and still can't get it to "see" my ipod. i opened up both rhythmbox and songbird; they both "see" my ipod, but i can't get them to sync it. how can i do all three of these things: get itunes to see my ipod thru wine, sync my ipod in rhythmbox, and sync my ipod in songbird?
<MikeSeth> tonisius: whats your problem w/grub?
<bullgard4> How can I make a table which associates a key of my IBM Thinkpad T42 keyboard and its associated keycode, and this for all the 100+ keys?
<juro> coming from Windows I would like to have a file "explorer" similar to Directory Opus, is there anything out there for Ubuntu?
<kibibyte> triggerhapp, ok
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: xev no good?
<triggerhapp> kibibyte:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<dfgas> anyone use a q6600 quad core?
<nemo_> mikeseth: hi i have notebook Axioo how to install ubuntu for it. that's problem with display
<MikeSeth> nemo_: what video?
<ikonia> bullgard4: is that really an ubuntu issue ?
<joaopinto> juro, you need to describe Directory Opus
<nemo_> mikeseth: the chipset is via
<ice_cream> mmm, that reminds me, i should think about ipod alts
<MikeSeth> nemo_: i dont know anything about via, what's the problem specifically?
<juro> joaopinto, Directoy Opus is a Windows Explorer replacement that adds tons of useful features http://www.gpsoft.com.au/
<nemo_> mikeseth: thats no more display after install ubuntu
<joaopinto> bullgard4, http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_xmodmap.html
<datacrusher> iv only found regarding to tar on the graphic mode
<datacrusher> iv tryed tar -xzvf samba.tar
<kibibyte> thx riaal
<kibibyte> thx triggerhapp
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am surprised that you are not answering but putting this question. The answer to your question is: Yes, it is. If I would use this computer in Windows, I would not be in need of this table.
<datacrusher> but it dont work, says the same version
<nemo_> mikeshet : my vga crard is via / s3g unichrom pro igp
<joaopinto> juro, add/remove, search for file manager, there are plenty of options :P
<tonisius> MikeSeth: something that not even the ubuntu site can't help with, I no longer know how to explain my problems with it, except that I can't get grub to mount the partition with /boot/ in it
<ikonia> bullgard4: maybe I have missunderstood your question, could you please rephrease it
<tonisius> my nix partition is on /dev/sdc1
<joaopinto> bullgard4, you need to create a xmodmap for that keyboard
<tonisius> I've tried all the tricks except the super grub disk on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The%20GUI%20Way:%20Using%20the%20Alternate/Install%20CD%20and%20Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader <---- this site
<fulhack> hey.. I have a bit of a strange question. On my laptop (A Zepto ZNote) I have a mute button for audio, and on this button there's a LED. When I press the button in MS-Windows the LED shines, in Linux it doesn't. Can I Light it somehow?
<juro> joaopinto, integrated (s)ftp, rename via regex, dual window layout, tabs for each window ...
<nemo_> mikeshet : after i install ubuntu blank display and no respons for login screen.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am in a hurry to answer to MikeSeth.
<pulsetsar> hi, can anyone help me with a samba problem? or is this the wrong place?
<pogay> tonisius: try grub2, but a very recent version...
<joaopinto> Jurkki, nautilus has integrated sftp, don't know about th other features
<tonisius> currently doing the reinstall portion
<MikeSeth> nemo_: so switch to console and diagnose
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, please re-post your question when you have chance, I'm not sure I clearly understood it
<tonisius> pogay: not gonna try something new, i'm trying to get this older one to work, and more people know how to use it 'properly'
<MikeSeth> tonisius: boot partition corrupt? filesystem type set correctly in partition table?
<eeepc> hello
<MikeSeth> tonisius: if the fs type is not 83 grub wont boot it
<tonisius> MikeSeth: I can mount it myself to /mnt/ and navigate
<tonisius> MikeSeth: it sees type 6
<roachmmflhyr> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<MikeSeth> tonisius: why? if its a linux fs it has to be 83
<tonisius> MikeSeth: but fdisk -l shows more partitions than I should have
<tonisius> MikeSeth: I'm just saying what it's telling me
<pogay> tonisius:  can you see the things via grub commandline  find /vmlinuz
<MikeSeth> tonisius: 1) change fs type to 83 2) fdisk -l > pastebin
<tonisius> MikeSeth: already pasted it
<bytecode> Hi, is there a way of determining which drivers are currently in use? I'm trying to diagnose a problem with my ATI Gfx card and want to know what is and isn't in use and what's installed...
<tonisius> let me get the link
<tonisius> http://pastie.org/252178 <-- this is my current hard disk layout
<tonisius> MikeSeth: there we go
<nemo_> mikeshet : if i use ubuntu live cd thats ok. and no problem with play a demo. but after install i have crash display with it. i try to use with root konsole thats no problem.
<xnv> bytecode: lsmod will give you a list of the modules currently in use
<tonisius> the /dev/sdc is my linux drive, the fat16 shouldn't be there if I recall,
<spree> tonisius wow fat16
<MikeSeth> tonisius: which one is your /boot?
<tonisius> sdc1 was, and still is
<tonisius> I mounted it to mnt right now
<tonisius> and it's showing up properly
<nemo_> mikeshet : then i try startx, just blank display i saw.
<MikeSeth> tonisius: cfdisk, select sdc1, type t, enter 83, save
<fauzie> Hi ... how do I get color from the terminal? I meant .... folders are used to be blue, binaries green, archives red, devices yellow, etc ....
<tonisius> MikeSeth: ok, will try that
<spree> you could convert that to NTFS and get substantial space savings, just fyi
<MikeSeth> tonisius: also, why do you have swap in an extended partition? waste of space
<bytecode> xnv: thanks - I tried that but wondered whether there was more detail available - hence query
<MikeSeth> (albeit little)
<tonisius> MikeSeth: it's how ubuntu set it up
<remoteCTRL> datacrusher: in that case probably you tryed to extract the tar archive twice
<xnv> bytecode: About the drivers or about your card?
<gisli> Hver er asni á þessum server
<tonisius> and I have 4GB of ram
<MikeSeth> tonisius: I'd wipe /dev/sdc2 and /dev/sdc5 and make one primary swap partition /dev/sdc2
<bytecode> drivers - I know about the card - but I want to determine whether it's using the radeon, ati orfglrx driver
<remoteCTRL> datacrusher: in the .tar file there is supposed to be a configure file ?
<sylfire> lo all. who could give me some ubuntu-xen pointers? I tried setting up xen with the ubuntu-xen-server package, the bridging went fine and the adapter for the dom0 can acquire an address from DHCP, but I can't get any network traffic going
<xnv> bytecode: If it's using any of those, it should be in lsmod
<MikeSeth> tonisius: either way, grub is whining when the partition table fs type marker is invalid - and in this case it is
<pogay> tonisius: I had the case, where grub recognised the geometry but couldn't access the files..http://www.ddy.ch/pm/laden/pm.wiki/ProdTest/GRUB..
<remoteCTRL> datacrusher: btw you can just right click the tar archive and say extract here
<MikeSeth> nemo_: well read the xorg log and see what happens and if tehre is anything suspicious
<qrush> i seemed to have modified the opacity of one of my terminal windows
<qrush> how can i get it back to 100% with closing it?
<ommegang> does the  960-000088-R   logitech quickcam express from geeks.com work in ubuntu?
<tonisius> well, I hope this fixes the issue
<bytecode> xnv: ok - thx
<benistar> qrush, hold ALT pressed and turn up your mouse wheel
<tonisius> i got an error with cfdisk
<qrush> benistar: i love you
<ncfi1013> what is AppDB? where do i find it? and what if you are told that you need libgpod for what i asked you to work and it still doesn't work.
<IdleOne> !hardware | ommegang
<ubottu> ommegang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tonisius> Wrote Partition table, bu re-read table faild. reboot to update table
<tonisius> I haven't done fdisk in years
<benistar> qrush, or was it ctrl+alt? Im not sure atm :)
<triggerhapp> Ncfi, AppDb you can find via google
<xnv> bytecode: If it's a pain to search through them, you can use grep, e.g. lsmod | grep ati
<tonisius> i'll reboot and follow up
<Pirate_Hunter> im really loving my embedded terminal just wish it was the default gnome-terminal instead of xfce4-terminal but i can live with it
<Pirate_Hunter> ahhh wrong place
<bytecode> xnv: it's more that I wanted to see more detail, version etc... as it's just a "one word" indicator
<tonisius> I should ahve been asleep over 8 hours ago
<tonisius> *sigh*
<xnv> Pirate_Hunter: Strange, I prefer the xfce4-terminal and I run Gnome
<tonisius> the life of a tinkerer/programmer
<pogay> tonisius: o.k
<tonisius> trying to get back into windows, and linux is telling me to sod off
<ommegang> ubottu doesnt help much i dont physically have the cam yet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<triggerhapp> ubottu: Is a person irl :O
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> ommegang, why do you need the cam in hand to search a list of supported cams?
<tonisius> ubottu: omg, it is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg, it is
<MrBill> I've run into a problem with my Hardy install - my system is acting up on a semi-regular basis. Perhaps once per week it'll "freeze" to the point where I can't open new programs, I'll go to launch something like firefox or evolution and the window will just "grey out" and hang. If I click the log off/power down button in the top right I don't get anything either. The only way I"m able to get back to a useable state is to hop over to another termi
<MrBill> nal (ctrl-alt-1) and login and issue a shutdown -r and reboot. I'm not really sure where to start looking as far as logs or whatever, can anyone suggest anything?
<`Immortal`> hi guys
<Pirate_Hunter> xnv: really... hmmm i dont mind it when it is embedded but in my opinion the gnome has a better feel and look so i like it while xfce4 is big and rough
<ommegang> IdleOne because the h/w list has 2 listed for the quickcam express logitech and i dunno what the $4.99 one is on geeks.com .
<askand> Is my ATI Mobility Radeon X600 part of the R600 series? Have never understood that..
<`Immortal`> how do i change the directory where Ubuntu installs Programs by default?
<xnv> Pirate_Hunter: To me they're very similar except that xfce4 is faster and has better default colors
<nemo_> pipe man: hi
<nemo_> pipeman: hi
<xnv> MrBill: When you're on the other terminal, have you tried any diagnosis, like top or ps?
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: The programs from synaptic/apt-get?
<`Immortal`> Yeah
<Redwing> I seem to be unable to install Ubuntu. Been trying now for about 3 days. But it just hangs when detecting file systems =/
<Pirate_Hunter> xnv: yah thats true it is much clear than gnome
<`Immortal`> those & when i do a sudo ap-get install
<MrBill> xnv - I'm not sure what I'd be looking for in those processes - so no, I haven't done that yet.
<`Immortal`> same thing
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: Why would you want to do that?
<sherbsauce> When I install Ubuntu, should it automatically supply drivers to anything?
<`Immortal`> 'cause my Ubuntu partition is nearly full
<sherbsauce> or do i have to find those drivers myself one at a time
<wols_> Redwing: what hardware?
<`Immortal`> & i have a free 3.5 GB partition which i can use
<MrBill> xnv - I just encountered this problem again about ten minutes ago, and restarted from the other terminal. Is there anything in a log file anywhere that would likely shed some light?
<IdleOne> sherbsauce, hopefully yes. but it might not
<pah> 0955 KKK IS COMING w00t Hang from the binary tree
<pah> 0170 KKK IS COMING w00t Hang from the binary tree
<xnv> MrBill: "top" will tell you what is using system resources (see "man top" for details). "ps" will list process info, so you can try to kill them manually ("man ps", "man kill")
<pah> 0938 KKK IS COMING w00t Hang from the binary tree
<IdleOne> !ops | pah
<ubottu> pah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<pah> 0515 KKK IS COMING w00t Hang from the binary tree
<Kate234> Hello , I need help ,  can someone explain to me what this command line do ? : sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/sata/divx
<pah> 0150 KKK IS COMING w00t Hang from the binary tree
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: Im sure its  possible somewhere,  but its strongly advised not to, it could damage a system
<`Immortal`> any other work around triggerhapp ?
<MikeSeth> ...
<Redwing> wols_: AMD Duron 1.2Ghz +  512Mb RAM. On board GFX from Matrox. 40Gb Samsung HDD
<sherbsauce> Idle0ne - is it less likely to autodetect my hardware and stuff if I have installed it on an empty drive? (I have vista on c:\ and a spare 200gb which i was going to put ubuntu on)
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: The problem bieng, its installed into /usr/bin and /etc, sometimes even /usr/share/ etc
<tonisius> wtf?
<`Immortal`> k
<xnv> Kate234: It creates a symbolic link using superuser privileges. Read "man ln" and "man sudo"
<MrBill> xnv - i'm familiar with top in terms of what it does, and I can see by the system monitor I have on my top panel that my CPU use isn't spiking when this is happening, so I don't think I"d see anything obvious in top.
<sherbsauce> I'm running on a Toshiba A200 so I'm guessing that I might run into driver problems.
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: You could look into using LVM to turn two harddisks into a virtual single disc
<tonisius> I tink I know what happened...
<`Immortal`> also i'm planning to upgrade from Onboard video to a discrete video card
<IdleOne> sherbsauce, try the Live CD before installing and see if everything works well hardware wise.
<tonisius> when installing windows on a secondary drive, it overwrote and damaged my ubuntu install
<uzivatel> zdar
<uzivatel> jak se máte??
<tonisius> that's a first
<`Immortal`> which Manufacturer has better support for Linux/Ubuntu?
<tonisius> I've always installed iwndows first then ubuntu
<`Immortal`> or are they equally bad?
<uzivatel>  mluv česky!!!!!!!!!
<uzivatel> s
<uzivatel> d
<uzivatel> d
<uzivatel> sd
<uzivatel> s
<FloodBot1> uzivatel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uzivatel> ds
<xnv> MrBill: OK, then try "ps -e" to get a list of processes and then see what happens if you kill them.
<uzivatel> d
<uzivatel> sd
<MrBill> I guess the ideal is to pop into IRC on another computer when this happens next
<brahmana> After having added a keyboard layout for my local language, how do I switch the layout?
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: Intel has the best open source drivers, im told, but if you love your graphics, and dont mind using propietary drivers, Nvidia
<sherbsauce> well i did, things worked well when i ran it off the cd, but now that i have installed it on a seperate drive, when i boot from said drive the resolution is terrible and wont change
<xnv> MrBill: It could be one particular process is the cause of your difficulty, so killing it might at least prevent the need for the reboot, if not give you more information from which we can help diagnose the problem.
<tenshinoneko> I have a funny story to tell. My ubuntu ran faster the internet connection of a friend, and he was like amazed cuz his internet connection with windows was always bad like from already 5 years xD
<`Immortal`> k thanks
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: Im using an Intel graphics card, its usable, and compiz is ok with it, but I have no special features at all
<IdleOne> !ot > tenshinoneko
<ubottu> tenshinoneko, please see my private message
<tonisius> please kick/ban the user
<`Immortal`> i'm on a waaaaaaay old system
<tonisius> w0ops
<`Immortal`> an 845!
<Pirate_Hunter> tenshinoneko: ubuntu will run your net better it doesnt have processes hogging bandwidth unless you tell it to
<triggerhapp> `Immortal`: 945 :P
<`Immortal`> no, 845
<`Immortal`> Brookdale
<triggerhapp> wait, what? XD
<bad_alloc_> hi
<hosk> i think i've gotten X11 forwarding to work, but i'm trying to choose a local display to open xnest on, and 0:0 is already taken
<sylfire> can anyone maybe point me in a direction to look about this xen issue I'm having?
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: i think he/she was just suprised on how ubuntu rans i dont think they deserve a warning
<idhtns> how do i change this default orange background? (not the desktop picture -- the pale orange that shows during boot.  i'm trying other window managers and it shows up all over)
<Redwing> Any ideas wols? I've already tried all 4 installation discs (Text and Live for both Server and Desktop) they all get stuck when trying to parition the HDD
<Ax-Ax> hello
<triggerhapp> idhtns: Go to "login settings" or somesuch, in "local" you will see a colour switching choice.... its orange ;)
<triggerhapp> idhtns: Thats what you want to hit
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter, the !ot factoid is not really a warning but more of a shove in the right dirtection for idle chat :) but yeah I agree that ubuntu seems to be faster on the net
<idhtns> triggerhapp: great, thanks
<frostburn> what's the best way to search thousands of document for two strings that may not necessarily be on the same line in a single command?
<kibibyte> i have question
<IdleOne> kibibyte, ask away
<kibibyte> how to run process as diffrent user from script
<frostburn> kibibyte, su -
<rocko> why when i do chmod the permissions don't change?
<IdleOne> rocko, sudo chmod
<frostburn> rocko, you don't have permissions to change the permissions
<wols_> Redwing: that's all irrelevant. wha chipset? hdd controller, etc
<rocko> i did sudo chmod
<rocko> still didn't change
<wols_> Redwing: what does fdisk -l on the livecd say?
<Redwing> wols_: Hmm, now you're asking...Give me 5 minutes while I take the machine apart
<Redwing> I'll do the fdisk first as it will be quicker, just rebooting
<Redwing> This isn't a machine I've bought or built. Had it given to me. So I haven't got much knowledge of it's internals just yet
<nedwell> What is the recommended way for sharing files between two Ubuntu computers via a network?  'shares-admin' isn't working for me.
<guntbert> rocko: use chmod -v, so it will be verbose and tell you what it is (not) doing
<Ziroday> nedwell: through either samba or nfs
<rocko>  sudo chmod 600 authorized_keys2 and nothin is happening
<rocko> ok let me try
<nedwell> I've done that on computer 1, but when going to places > network on computer 2 I can't see anything at all.
<rocko> mode of `authorized_keys2' retained as 0600 (rw-------)
<mib_dxm3r3sh> iam new user, i need to set up a mail server...
<nedwell> ziroday: (forgot to put your nick, oops) I've done that on computer 1, but when going to places > network on computer 2 I can't see anything at all.
<Ziroday> nedwell: one sec
<Ax-Ax> i accidentally did chmod my whole filesystem to something, and after that everything broke. there was a "can't cd to /home/axel" error on start, and everything complained about bad permissions, dbus didn't load and so on. is there any list or recomendations or something of what the permissions should be like?
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:can u boot a live cd ?
<guntbert> rocko: so if you want permissions, that are already set - what should it do :-)
<deep_blue> can ubuntu be installed in a pc where there is only usb flash  drive, no HD,CD/DVD, etc.?
<Ziroday> nedwell: try smb://ipaddressofsambaserver
<Redwing> alraune: It's booting just now. It's only a 1.2Ghz so takes a while, bear with me ;)
<Ziroday> nedwell: and see what it shows up
<Ziroday> deep_blue: yes
<snarkster> i need a solution to remove all kde 3.5.9 and kde 4.1 and gnome stuff from my computer.
<snarkster>  i would like to restart the install of kde 4.1 from the ppa site
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:cool, sitting on a different machine is always good for troubleshooting...
<Ax-Ax> :(
<rocko> guntbert: how come when i do ls -l it says 670
<deep_blue> Ziroday: wow.........i've only started using ubuntu yesterday.....played it with 2/3 hours and I'm in love with it
<teo_dim> hi
<alraune> lo
<nedwell> ziroday: where do I type that?  I tried FireFox, but it asked me to save a file '2' (i think that's wrong?)
<snarkster> deep_blue: most people are
<ganymede> how can i tell what version of a package is available in the repos? i looked on packages.ubuntu.com for kde4 and the version for the metapackage is 3.3, but there is no such version of kde4
<Ziroday> snarkster: add the ppa repos, and kde4.1 will update automatically
<Ziroday> nedwell: in nautilus (the file managers) address bar
<snarkster> Ziroday: I already have the stuff installed and te repos are already added.. but there are things that arent working so I wanted to start over again
<Redwing> alraune, wols_: Live CD waiting for it to load the terminal
<MikeSeth> tonisius: so? did it work?
<Redwing> Live CD booted*
<Ziroday> nedwell: if you dont see it press the icon to the left with pen on the paper
<bytecode> deep_blue, snarkster : I'd like to confess that I'm an "unbuntu lover"
<kuroryuu> snarkster: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs kdelibs5 libgnome2-0 && sudo apt-get autoremove should do it
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:sitting on live now ?
<Ziroday> snarkster: so you want to reinstall?
<Redwing> yup
<guntbert> rocko: I dont see numerical permissions with ls -l
<bytecode> deep_blue, snarkster: but then, I have been for the last few years :-D    byte <3 *bunty.
<nedwell> ziroday: oh!  ok.  i tried it.  the gnome foot's toes keep moving and then they stop after ten seconds(?) and nothing is there.
<deep_blue> one more thing.......can usb flash drive (pendrive) works similarly as HD, I mean in the Live CD if I make any changes and the next time when I start my pc everything gets back to scratch as nothing has happened?
<pos69sum> i use an /etc/hosts entry to fool my server into thinking that a host at one ip ihas a different hostname
<MikeSeth> guntbert: then there's a wrong alias in your shell
<Redwing> alraune: it's thrashing my drive like mad. I imagine because of the lack of RAM
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:Terminal:       sudo -i           ,become root
<Ziroday> nedwell: are you sure you have setup samba on the server correctly?
<pos69sum> this doesn't seem to be woriking on one machine - is there anything else that affects name resolution?
<guntbert> MikeSeth: its not my problem, trying to help rocko
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<RainCT> ganymede: look at package kdebase
<Redwing> done
<Redwing> Does the Live CD have an IRC Client?
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:Terminal:   apt-get install hwinfo && apt-get install pastebinit  && hwinfo > pc.txt     &&  pastebinit pc.txt
<kuroryuu> deep_blue: the problem with having everything on a flashdrive is that they have limited lifetimes if you write to them constantly, better to have another medium to store filesystems that will be more active
<Ziroday> Redwing: yes, its in pidgin
<nedwell> ziroday: how can I check?  I enabled sharing, it said it had to download files, and then I set up folders to share and they show sharing icons now.
<rocko> guntbert: i just can't get over this http://paste.ubuntu.com/37158/
<Ziroday> nedwell: on the server try smb://localhost in nautilus
<Ax-Ax> i don't want o be annoying, but i have a very serious problem - is there any overview of recomended permissions for a working filesystem?
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:ups, thought you were in pidgin live, connect first
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:Terminal:  you can copy n paste pidgin>terminal
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: xev works. But is tedious.
<nedwell> ziroday: all shares I was expecting to see are visible from localhost.
<snarkster> ok ill bbl as I have the information i need to remove everything and start over.
<snarkster> wish me luck
<triggerhapp> gl
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: maybe see documentation for tpb package
<Ziroday> nedwell: okay, then its likely just the client being finicky
<RainCT> Ax-Ax: you've done chmod ..... -R / or what?
<Ziroday> nedwell: is the server on a static or dynamic ip?
<deep_blue> kuroryuu, will not be using it as constantly in pendrive, but wanted to know if I make any changes will it get saved or not......since in Live CD everytime I start it, it starts from scratch....
<nedwell> ziroday: static (192.168.2.2)
<guntbert> rocko: try stat /home/rocko/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<Redwing> I've run the command you gave and it says it couldn't find the package hwinfo
<MikeSeth> RainCT: O_O
<Ax-Ax> RainCT: yeah
<jersson> hola
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:Terminal:    apt-get install pastebinit  && lspci > pc.txt     &&  pastebinit pc.txt
<deep_blue> kuroryuu.......will be using pendrive as a backup option so that I can work on different pc
<alraune> ﻿ Redwing:worked ? gimme url from terminal
<Ziroday> nedwell: can you ping it from your client?
<db92> no sound in anything i do through firefox. any clues?
<Ax-Ax> RainCT: 16:22:26 <Ax-Ax> i accidentally did chmod my whole filesystem to something, and after that everything broke. there was a "can't cd to /home/axel" error on start, and everything complained about bad permissions, dbus didn't load and so on. is there any list or recomendations or something of what the permissions should be like?
<summatusmentis> I installed Ubuntu via VMWare server last night, and tried to install GRUB to the root of the HD (trying to dual boot a tablet pc with windows/ubuntu), but GRUB didn't install, thoughts?
<rocko> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37160/
<fauzi1> is there a nice gui frontend for PPPoE dialing?
<Redwing> Couldn't find package pastebinit
<prince_jammys> Ax-Ax: you did it recursively?
<alraune> db92: sound mainly (mp3..) works ?
<triggerhapp> summatusmentis: You installed it in Vmware?
<nedwell> ziroday: I can ping from client to server and from server to client OK
<Ax-Ax> prince_jammys: yeah :(
<triggerhapp> summatusmentis: That generally means it doesnt change the hark disks partitions
<summatusmentis> triggerhapp: I used VMWare server to install it, onto a partition
<RainCT> Ax-Ax: that really is a problem then.. reinstalling all packages might help.. for your home directory you could try with 664 (but some directories/files, like for example SSH stuff, weill need different permissions)
<db92> alraune, as metnioned, no sound THROUGH FIREFOX :P the rest seem to be working pretty flawlessly
 * MikeSeth pokes tonisius 
<MikeSeth> db92: flash?
<triggerhapp> summatusmentis: OH, server, mymisread, sorry
<Redwing_LiveCD> Hiya, think I finally got this working :P
<Ziroday> nedwell: try installing the program sshfs
<prince_jammys> Ax-Ax: i'd backup my /home and reinstall
<db92> MikeSeth, flash through firefox doesnt work, saved flvs work pretty well
<summatusmentis> triggerhapp: it seems to have installed ok, I just can't get GRUB to install, or work
<unavailable> i want to implement this   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<unavailable> how to?
<MikeSeth> db92: close any other software that uses sound and try again
<Redwing_LiveCD> wols_: I've run the fdisk -l command like you said and it showed me 3 partitions and ext3 partition, a swap partition and an extended partition
<summatusmentis> triggerhapp: and there's no CD drive, and I can't boot from USB
<nedwell> ziroday: on the client or the server?
<Ziroday> nedwell: and then from the command line mkdir ~/.sshfs && sshfs user@host ~/.sshfs
<Ziroday> nedwell: on the client
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me where can i get the apt sources for the websters dictionary so that i can download it??
<db92> MikeSeth, been there done that
<triggerhapp> hehehe, im lost tbh summatusmentis
<guntbert> rocko: so you see, permissions are just right, 671 was the size of the file. I'm sorry I can't help you further with the ssh -problem
<unavailable> anyone?
<unavailable> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<alraune> db92: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && apt-get install flashsupport
<rocko> guntbert: oh ok thanks
<db92> alraune, flashsupport wants to uninstall my oss
<Ax-Ax> prince_jammys: i thought about that, but i thought it would be nicer to just change back, but if that's too hard, i maybe should reinstall :(:(
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD:found ya
<Redwing_LiveCD> =)
<RainCT> alraune: ubuntu-restricted-extras already installs flashplugin-nonfree :)
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me where can i get the apt sources for the websters dictionary so that i can download it??
<pulsetsar> can anyone here help me with a samba problem?
<unavailable> true multiple desktops  anyone know now to mess with nautilus to get this result ?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<prince_jammys> apt-get package1 package2 package3
<guntbert> rocko: np
<alraune> db92: uninstall os? ?
<Ax-Ax> RainCT: dbus fails, then networkmanager fails, so i can't reinstall
<RainCT> !ask | pulsetsar
<ubottu> pulsetsar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> *install :P
<alraune> RainCT: thx
<deep_blue> has anyone used xampp linux in ubuntu?
<RainCT> deep_blue: me, but there's not much point for using it
<prince_jammys> Ax-Ax: after some work you can get a working system, but you'll have a bunch of files lying around with the wrong perms.
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD:url from pastebinit ?
<unavailable> true multiple desktops  anyone know now to mess with nautilus to get this result ?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<pulsetsar> RainGT: wasn't sure if this was really the right place to ask but #samba is dead
<triggerhapp> unavailable: Read the comments and you'll notice it was only a demonstration, not a real model
<deep_blue> rainCT...why?....
<Redwing_LiveCD> It keeps telling me that the pastebinit package cannot be found
<guntbert> MikeSeth: just out of curiosity: how do you display *numerical* permissions with ls?
<unavailable> triggerhapp
<pulsetsar> my vista box can't see my ubuntu lappy and I have no idea why
<unavailable> triggerhapp I know
<unavailable> triggerhapp but i want to know if anyone CAN code this
<RainCT> deep_blue: installing it properly is really easy on Ubuntu, and XAMPP for Linux was pretty slow on Ubuntu for some reason
<triggerhapp> unavailable: Im sure theyre taking patches tho :)
<db92> alraune, no? :P
<deep_blue> I tried installing LAMP but it didn't worked out.......there is a bug I guess....
<db92> alraune, its the only thing that gives me generallly working sound :p
<pulsetsar> is anyone else folder sharing between ubuntu and vista?
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: lspci >pc.txt
<db92> alsa-incompat sound card
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: gedit pc.txt
<unavailable> true multiple desktops  anyone know now to mess with nautilus to get this result ?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c (i know this is only a concept video)
<Ziroday> unavailable: currently that feature is not avaiable, you can ask gnome dev's in #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<deep_blue> rainCT: did you used LAMP?
<alraune> !paste> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD
<RainCT> deep_blue: have you done:  sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5  ?
<Ax-Ax> i maybe should reinstall then :( (and maybe do a dual-boot with some other interesting os ;) )
<deep_blue> no not that command
<Redwing_LiveCD> Just waiting for my home folder to load
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: I was considering to install tpb before. But some guru discouraged me from doing so.  --  The file /usr/share/hotkey-setup/ibm.hk includes 8 lines " Canonical mapping, commented out." I do not understand them, and so I did not install tpb yet.
<Ax-Ax> bye
<beni_f_> asd
<deep_blue> i used some taskel command
<alraune> db92:what did you mean with :wants to uninstall my os ?
<alraune> !who|﻿Redwing_LiveCD
<ubottu> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RainCT> deep_blue: installing that should get you Apache with PHP running. If you want MySQL also install mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql
<deep_blue> rainCT: will that command also installs mysql?
<db92> alraune, i didnt say it wants to uninstall my os
<RainCT> deep_blue: installing that should get you Apache with PHP running. If you want MySQL also install mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql
<deep_blue> rainCT: thanks....
<db92> alraune, i said it wants to uninstall oss :|||||||
<triggerhapp> db92: All your open source? :O
<RainCT> deep_blue: you'll be surprised how easy it is :)
<alraune> db92:alsa <>oss, now got u, are u using oss ?
<Redwing_LiveCD> Ok I have the information alraune
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me where can i get the apt sources for the websters dictionary so that i can download it??
<alraune> !paste> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD
<aja1> hi, anyone uses gnuplot befoire?
<Redwing_LiveCD> !paste > Redwing_LiveCD
<ubottu> Redwing_LiveCD, please see my private message
<shah> !paste > shah
<ubottu> shah, please see my private message
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: the url from pasting ?
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me where can i get the apt sources for the websters dictionary so that i can download it??
<Redwing_LiveCD> I'm loading Firefox, hold on
<db92> alraune, ye
<db92> alraune, alsa doesnt support my card, only oss has support for it, early beta though it may be, it still works :p
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: :)
<deep_blue> rainCT: how to get phpmyadmin installed? when I try to install it, it says can't find phpmyadmin package
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me where can i get the apt sources for the websters dictionary so that i can download it??
<the_darkside_986> is it possible to configure an alternative DNS server on my local machine only? I'm using Ubuntu Hardy. I don't want to mess up our internet router.
<Ziroday> dexter: why do you need the websters dictionary?
<Redwing_LiveCD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37164/
<shah> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ziroday> the_darkside_986: of course you can, not that I know how
<alraune> is there a problem using oss with flashsupport ?
<dexter> Ziroday; i m preparing for my gre... so i need it on my system...i dont want the online thing.....
<RainCT> deep_blue: enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks. anyone know where DNS options could be in Ubuntu 8.04?
<nDuff> the_darkside_986, you want to run *your own* DNS server?
<Ziroday> dexter: any reason websters, and not some other dictionary app?
<the_darkside_986> no
<alraune> !who|﻿Redwing_LiveCD:
<ubottu> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kindofabuzz> rkhunter or chkrootkit?
<the_darkside_986> I want to try using an alternative DNS server because the one Embarq gave us seems to be crappy right now.
<nDuff> the_darkside_986, install bind, configure appropriately, edit /etc/resolv.conf to refer to it
<deep_blue> rainCT: ok, but what is that.....can you point me to a link?
<db92> alraune, simply enough installing libflashsupport tries to uninstall oss
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37164/
<nDuff> the_darkside_986, ...or if you don't want to actually your own, just tweak /etc/resolv.conf
<RainCT> deep_blue: your /etc/apt/sources.list should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37166/plain/
<dexter> Ziroday; websters is more recommended...thats y.....i wanted 2 learn US english well
<db92> alraune, and still, i have found the proper .so modules for firefox that work with oss, but still refuses to play sound :||
<nDuff> the_darkside_986, s/actually your own/actually run your own/
<the_darkside_986> i see. thanks.
<hosk> join #xnest
<RainCT> deep_blue: (if you don't want to touch the file you can also enable it from System -> Administration -> Software Sources, which will do the same)
<Sinnerman> i have a rather serious problem here. installed ubuntu amd64 hardy, with a radeon x1950. went to hardware manager, and chose to enable the restricted drivers, and that got me xorg-xserver-fglrx. however, after reboot i get several different versions of the same corruption and a complete system lockup, except for the first two times where the system rebooted itself. i get corrupt graphics, i get a gdm splash the correct colour then corrupted graphics,
<Sinnerman>  with or without cursor occasionally. has anyone encountered this before and is there a fix?
<W9ZEB> does anyone know if Gnomad2 can interface with Rhythmbox
<hypnojazz> hello
<Ziroday> dexter: okay, I doubt you can install websters dictionary in ubuntu, however look at the program kdict
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: HW should be no problem, most prbly u're riding an athlon cpu, so lets get this hd thing checked
<Vegombrei> what is xorg ?
<RainCT> Sinnerman: you can go to a terminal by pressing Ctrl + Alt + F1 and change the driver from there
<alraune> db92: no further ideas at the mom, may little later concerning alsa and your sound-card
<DM|> anyone get their zune working?
<RainCT> Sinnerman: (it's specified in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Sinnerman> RainCT: no i can't, the system's completely frozen.
<Prose> via ssh, I can't connect to http://localhost:631/ while yesterday I could :(
<db92> alraune, kk
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: Yeah it's a Duron, 1.2Ghz. I've run fdisk -l as wols_ suggested. That displayed 3 Partitions. 1 Primary Partition of 39.4Gb 1 Swap partition of 600Mb and 1 Extended partition of a single cylinder
<RainCT> Sinnerman: didn't you say that you get a GDM screen?
<Ziroday> Prose: is the ssh server running?
<dexter> Ziroday; is it same as the websters...do u have suggestions 4 any other dictionary
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: sudo gparted
<Prose> Ziroday: I can ssh into it perfectly
<Sinnerman> RainCT: but what is causing it to freeze like this? yes i get a flash of the gdm screen, _then_ it freezes or gives me the corruption.
<neonDragon2> My Ubuntu was working correctly but now when booting it hangs at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Prose> Ziroday: I just can't Lynx or Elinks into Cups config !
<zoidfarb> When I import photos from a digital camera with f-stop it creates duplicates every time I import. Does anyone know how to fix this problem + remove the duplicate images?
<Ziroday> dexter: there are a large amount in the repos, as well english tutoring programs. search for them with synaptic
<hosk> how can i start an xnest session remotely then start fluxbox on it?
<RainCT> Sinnerman: oh, you'll have to boot up with a live CD then and use chroot to modify the file from there
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: I have a similar problem on ATI x300 with games. Examine the xorg log. Overheating is the prime suspect.
<hosk> assuming i have both xnest and fluxbox
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: That's open now
<alraune> ﻿neonDragon2: check that file
<Ziroday> Prose: sorry, to understand better you can ssh just fine. But you cant run a terminal browser?
<neonDragon2> it's just got comments and exit 0
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: delete any partitions
<Sinnerman> RainCT: i have the alternate install cd. :( that still does not tell me _what_ the problem is though, and what im trying to fix.
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: in general fglrx isnt very friendly for x series
<Sinnerman> MikeSeth: it cant be overheating, i have two chassis fans, and a huge fan on the ati card.
<Ziroday> Prose: to access the cups web interface?
<Redwing_LiveCD> IT won't let me delete the Extended partition that contains the swap drive
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: oh its not a laptop?
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: ﻿IT won't let me delete the Extended partition that contains the swap drive
<Prose> Ziroday: exactly, via ssh, while controlling the terminal on the server machine, Lynx and Elinks can't open http://localhost:631/
<RainCT> Redwing_LiveCD: if you are on a Live CD, it will be using the SWAP partition so you can't delete it from there
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know how to stop F-stop from creating duplicate images when it imports?
<Sinnerman> MikeSeth: no it's not a laptop, it's a radeon x1950 pro on a core 2 quad running ubuntu hardy amd64.
<Ziroday> Prose: why are you sshing into your own machine?
<Redwing_LiveCD> Ahh ok =)
<deep_blue> rainCT: sorry for the dc.......due to rainy season connection is unpredictable here
<RainCT> deep_blue: got it?
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: Primary partition is now deleted
<Sinnerman> so does anyone know what may be causing the problem?
<Sinnerman> or come across something similar.
<Ziroday> Prose: and also lynx is probably working just fine, the issue is with the cups web interface
<zoidfarb> Er, rather, F-spot, not f-stop
<RainCT> deep_blue: lol we bot spoke at the same time.   no problem :)
<Prose> Ziroday: it's a headless server I'm sshing into..
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: either way, the first stop would be xorg logs and dmesg
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: delete any partitions
<Prose> Ziroday: oh damn me!! I just remembered, I rebooted the thing and I think iptables are screwed
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: I've deleted all the partitions that it will allow me to delete
<Sinnerman> MikeSeth: i cant get to either, the system freezes or reboots.
<Ziroday> Prose: possibly
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: maybe gotta hang out swap first (decrease of speed if little ram)
<deep_blue> rainCT: thanks for all the info. where does public_html gets store and how can I access phpmyadmin?
<Prose> Ziroday: yes! there we go, iptables were pretty strict, not it works ! sorry there! thanks for moral support :P :)
<Prose> now*
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: the log still gets written
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: (at least it does for me)
<Ziroday> Prose: anytime :), have fun
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: besides you may be able to log into the box from the outside - usually its the keyboard/display that freezes
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: What do yo8u mean by hang out?
<Redwing_LiveCD> you*
<Sinnerman> ok, MikeSeth i just rebooted with init=/bin/bash there is nothing in the logs. no EE.
<RainCT> deep_blue: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: hmmm.. check the .log.0 file as well
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: if swap is marked as mounted, unmount it (right-click on it) ;;;  if youre lucky, u got at least 300 MB ram (can see it at boot)
<djewb> Is there a way to reinstall pidgin?? i have been having errors here is what i get when i try to run from terminal if some one could help me with this i would be vary thankfull :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/37169/
<Sinnerman> MikeSeth: that's what i just checked.
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: No I can't unmount
<MikeSeth> Sinnerman: then it's lspci -vv and a lot of googling :<
<RainCT> deep_blue: by default it reads the files from /var/www, but you can either rm that directory and symlink some other one to it or change the apache configuration to look somewhere else (if you prefer that approach tell me and I'll explain you how to do it)
<alec> i had some questions about using an ipod in ubuntu. the ipod has been formatted for mac. how do i reformat? also can i crack the ipod to run on opensource software?
<MikeSeth> djewb: I suggest you run memory tests on your machine, this should not be happening
<mattheas> is there a plugin for xchat to show the users pane?
<Ape3000> My Intrepid just failed very badly! Suddenly GDM crashed and I tried to reboot. After that GDM never started again. I can't even login on the terminal using my default user.. It says: Unable to cd to /home/ape/. The user should have all rights to it and I can browse it with the root terminal. When I try to 'su ape' it says: Cannot excecute /bin/bash: Permission Denied. Again the user seems to have the x-rights to that..
<djewb> MikeSeth,  any recommended software to do so it just started happening last night and pidgin is only thing it dose this on
<bullgard4> What does mean: "# Canonical mapping, commented out." in //usr/share/hotkey-setup/ibm.hk?
<Sinnerman> MikeSeth: people have told me they had no problems with this card, so i dont know what could have gone wrong. the dmesg.0 log has nothing in it either. everything to do with fglrx says it loaded fine.
<hosk> i figured it out, Xnest :3 -ac -name Fluxbox & fluxbox -display :3
<deep_blue> rainCT: actually I want to keep my files separately (in another partition, if possible) as it becomes easily accessible and safter
<shah> can we browse internet from terminal? just text no images.. is this possible?
<Ape3000> shah: try links or lynx
<magnetron> shah, yes. i would recommend links2
<magnetron> shah, or maybe elinks
<Sinnerman> so anyone else come across this white/screen/freeze with ATI cards at the gdm screen, with corruption, and know how to fix it or what's going wrong?
<guntbert> shah: I use w3m
<djewb> MikeSeth, ??
<Ape3000> But anybody know anything about my problem, I just posted?
<pawel> could you help me? I can't set the static IP to my wireless
<RainCT> deep_blue: yes you can do this with the symlink (sudo mv /var/www /var/www.orig; sudo ln -s /media/.... /var/www, or just placing the symlink into /var/www and then doing http://localhost/synlinkname)
<LogicalDash> My SDcard has recently been failing to mount automatically. Could someone please help me troubleshoot this?
<cypherdelic> How to run a command BEFORE XSerer inititialises?
<alec> im thinking about installing ipodlinux, has anyone done this? i need advice.
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: is there free(unallocated) space at the beginning of the hd ?
<cypherdelic> How to run a command BEFORE XSerer inititialises?
<cypherdelic> +v
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: Yes
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: swap is called /dev/sdXX, sda2 ?
<Redwing_LiveCD> /dev/sda5
<LogicalDash> cypherdelic: I seem to recall that there's some profile script that's executed at the very first login, don't remember what it's called though
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: k, close gparted
<Redwing_LiveCD> Done
<deep_blue> rainCT: thanks ones again.......do you know any good replacement for photoshop, dreamweaver and ftp client for ubuntu?
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: Done
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCD: terminal as root: umount /dev/sda5
<LogicalDash> deep_blue: for Photoshop there's The GIMP, for ftp there's gFTP
<RainCT> deep_blue: Photoshop -> The GIMP, FTP -> gFTP or FileZilla (not sure how good it already is, the port started some months ago)
<deep_blue> LogicalDash: wow.....there is everything in ubuntu ......i was not expecting if there was some........great
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune:  umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<daveisadork1> are there any iptables gurus hanging around today?
<RainCT> deep_blue: for Dreamweaver see http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver, but I don't think that the programs listed there are as good as it
<joaopinto> Nautilis also supports FTP
<RainCT> deep_blue: I told you it's easier as you think :)
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCd: exept from the masterbootrecord these are good signs for installation, use the alternate cd...
<shadowhywind> hay all having some MAJOR issues at the moment.. first issue.. is there a correct way to run fsck on ubuntu parition other then fsck /dev/sda#
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: The alternate disk will still install the GDM right?
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCd: check the bios for correct HD_Detection, disable any virusprotection
<djewb> Hmm seems my problem was because i set a network proxy ty for trying to help MikeSeth
<deep_blue> rainCT:so there is no good substitute for dreamweaver......:-(
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCd: by befault, yes: Kubuntu = kde ubuntu = gdm  xubuntu=xfce, but can change later, anyway
<ncls> got a question: Is there a way to disable the numpad on a laptop (macbook in this case) when it was turned on with an external keyboard? (i pressed the num key on the external one and then it was like i'd had activated it on the macbbook.
<LogicalDash> deep_blue: a quick search of the repositories turns up KompoZer and Amaya as potential alternatives
<Redwing_LiveCD> alraune: Ok then, thanks for your help. I'll go try again
<candive> Hi all, how do I boot from USB its not an option in bios.please.
<alraune> ﻿Redwing_LiveCd: once sys is running at all and you can install essential soft, much easier to help
<jersson> hola alguien que me ayude
<LogicalDash>  !es | jersson
<ubottu> jersson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jersson> no s eocmo entrar ahhi
<alraune> db92:what a soundcard do u use ?
<Guillaum3> any1 know how to make sorting in openoffice, keep the row attachment and not just sort the column itself.
<db92> alraune, xfi :P
<LogicalDash> jersson: entre "/join #ubuntu-es"
<RainCT> deep_blue: well, try them out, perhaps some of those is OK for you
<linuxkrn> hey guys, got a small problem with booting a dmraid.  I have successfully installed grub (it boots the initramfs and my XP partition) but for some reason the kernel isn't told it needs to continue running dmraid for the rest of the setup.  Checked the how-to but it appears for 7.10, any suggestions?
<lollydays> is there a way I can force ubuntu to burn a 4.4gb file onto a DVD?
<ncls> got a question: Is there a way to disable the numpad on a laptop (macbook in this case) when it was turned on with an external keyboard? (i pressed the num key on the external one and then it was like i'd had activated it on the macbbook.
<Wulfie> hey folks, what mechanism does Hardy use to automatically mount cd/dvd's?
<daedra> best way to listen to last.fm through terminal?
<sidewalk> are there any moviemakers for linux?
<Guillaum3> any1 know how to make sorting in openoffice, keep the row attachment and not just sort the column itself.
<Guillaum3> in "Calc"
<candive> chow
<Redwing> alraune: It's proceeding with the install now. Thanks for your help =)
<lollydays> sidewalk, yes, there
<lollydays> is an ubuntu distro specifically for multimedia productino
<alraune> db92:mom, looking it up
<jersson> hola a todos
<jersson> alguien que me ayude en español
<RainCT> !es > jersson
<ubottu> jersson, please see my private message
<wols_> Wulfie: gnome-volume-manager
<Wulfie> wols_: thanks much
<DM|> !es | Jersson
<deep_blue> rainCT: thank you very much........in the rainy season I got the rain+CT :-)
<ubottu> Jersson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lollydays> anyone know how to overburn?
<ncls> got a question: Is there a way to disable the numpad on a laptop (macbook in this case) when it was turned on with an external keyboard? (i pressed the num key on the external one and then it was like i'd had activated it on the macbbook.
<RainCT> deep_blue: hehe  you're welcome :)
<jersson> nada mas diganme como instalar un programa
<partisan11> KDE gurus--I just started using Kate text editor (it's the default for Krusader). Is there a way to get Kate to appear *without* the tree pane always open when I double click on a text file?
<sidewalk> lollydays: what application do you recommend for editing movies, i want something like microsofts movie maker
<deep_blue> i will test all those things in pendrive......hope 2GB is enought
<Redwing> ncls: On PC Laptops it's usually FN + Scroll Lock
<RainCT> jersson: Sistema -> Administración -> Gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<LogicalDash> hola jersson, porfa escriba de teclado "/join #ubuntu-es" a encontrar ayuda
<RainCT> jersson: pero para ayuda en castellano ves a #ubuntu-es - pues entrar escriviendo  /join #ubuntu-es
<lollydays> sidewalk: i've heard Kino is pretty good, but I haven't used it
<alraune> db92:couldn't find it in HW-Liste, any way, did you build the alsa module ? as it works with oss, alsa should do, too
<bullgard4> What does mean: "# Canonical mapping, commented out." in /usr/share/hotkey-setup/ibm.hk?
<LogicalDash> My SDcard has stopped automounting for no apparent reason. Could someone help me to figure out why?
<db92> alraune, no it just doesnt
<lollydays> sidewalk: ubuntu studio comes packaged with kino
<db92> alraune, i dont know much about sound in ubuntu etc, but it just doesnt work with alsa
<db92> alraune, didnt manage with alsa oss either :P
<db92> i mean aoss, alsa-oss package :p
<alraune> db92:then possibly a too modern HW, if I sat in front of that, could try a lot, humm- get a cheap working SC, lol
<db92> although i can manage to make sound work somewhat crappily using heavily modified xfi drivers on custom kernel, oss just always works better :p
<db92> alraune, :\\\\\\\\\\\
<db92> alraune, too modern hw of 3 years age, agreed
<ptitezoe_64> ydry
<Prose> what's the correct way to use iptables-save ??? I can't figure out (and make it work)
<ptitezoe_64> kikou
<ptitezoe_64> sa va ?
<ptitezoe_64> i am french
<db92> le franse dans #ubuntu-fr sil vou ple :PPP
<Prose> ow du francais
<alraune> db92:3 years ? try alsa, see my pm
<sidewalk> ste, any way, did you build
<sidewalk>  the alsa module ? as it works with oss, alsa should do, too
<sidewalk> *** |XO| (n=XOXOXO@pool-71-185-248-39.phlapa.fios.verizon.net) has joined
<sidewalk>  channel #ubuntu
<sidewalk> *** Signoff: jersson (Client Quit)
<FloodBot1> sidewalk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prose> hahaha !
<sidewalk> wops
<ncls> do you guys know any other channel besides this one, where I can get help? nobody is answering me here
<Prose> ncls: whats the problem ??
<ptitezoe_64> and you ??
<oakgrove> french fries are my favorite
<mattheas> I downloaded and installed compiz fusion on Ubuntu 8.04 and it's not working
<mattheas> is there something else I need to know to install?
<ncls> -- Is there a way to disable the numpad on a laptop (macbook in this case) when it was turned on with an external keyboard? (i pressed the num key on the external one and then it was like i'd had activated it on the macbbook.
<ptitezoe_64> fries ???
<LogicalDash> mattheas, you have to enable it in System->Preferences->Appearance
<ice_cream> yea, i know how you feel, ncls =D  i often ask, what... "difficult" questions? =p
<ptitezoe_64> do you spik french ???
<mattheas> Where? Because I go to Visual Effects and check extra and nothing out of the ordinary happens
<Prose> ncls:  why do you want to disable the numpad ?
<LogicalDash> mattheas: Try moving a window, does it wobble?
<Prose> je parle la francaise
<mattheas> Yes
<ptitezoe_64> super
<mattheas> but I don't have my rotating cube
<lollydays> anyone know how to enable overburn?
<deep_blue> this can be a silly question, since I'm not a linux user until yesterday when I was referred to use Uunbunt......which "partition file system" does Ubuntu use?
<ptitezoe_64> tu habite ou ????
<LogicalDash> mattheas: In order to get the cube you need to install an extra Compiz configuration utility, there are a couple that work
<ncls> Prose: do you own a notebook? everything besides the numpad (which is placed on the iop,jkl etc keys
<Redwing> deep_blue: ext3
<lollydays> deep_blue: ext3
<ncls> is not working*
<lollydays> damn, you beat me
<mattheas> Do you happen to know the names of them?
<Prose> mattheas: try holding down the windows button and tapping Tab in the same time . Also, hold down the windows button on the keyboard and tap e.
<powergoal2> deep_blue: defaults to ext3, but is capable of using many more
<ice_cream> ext3 is not the only answer
<fulhack> Hey guys.. where does ubuntu store its xorg config? /etx/X11/xorg.conf seems a bit... sparse.
<xnv> lollydays: Depends on the application you're burning with, no?
<mattheas> holy crap
<Prose> ncls: im on one as we speak
<agent> how do i re-enable page-scroll in evince?
<mattheas> Ok, so that works
<ptitezoe_64> bay !!!!!!!!!!!
<LogicalDash> fulhack: If you want to change your xorg config, try running gconf-editor
<ncls> well see if there are numbers on some letter buttons
<lollydays> xnv: i was just burning with nautilus
<ptitezoe_64> *malpolis*
<deep_blue> redwing, lollydays, powergoal2......thanks guys......but what is ext3.....i know FAT16, FAT32 and NTFS
<mattheas> What are the names of the extra downloads I need?
<fulhack> LogicalDash: Hm. Okay... Lots of new stuff for an old time user.. :P Thanks!
<oakgrove> does anyone know how to move a window in gnome with the alt + mouse1 like you can in kde?
<erUSUL> fulhack: latest xrog servers does autoconfigure for most things so the xorg.conf file can be obsoleted on the future
<powergoal2> ext3 | deep_blue
<Radit> when playing videos from youtube using firefox, mplayer, rhytmbox refuses to play multimedia files, can anybody help?
<powergoal2> !ext3 | deep_blue
<ubottu> deep_blue: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Prose> ncls: I really don;t understand you :s sorry. You seem to have trouble getting what to work ?
<ice_cream> what is the preferred method of package searching via cli?
<erUSUL> ice_cream: apt-cache search
 * ice_cream prepares to criticize all responses =P
<oakgrove> apt-cache search ice_cream
<lollydays> deep_blue, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<danbhfive> Radit: do you mean, you can't get them to work at the same time?
<powergoal2> ice_cream: apt-cache search <criteria>
<Prose> ncls: ny the way, for when you exasperate, there is awlays the ##linux channel
<xnv> lollydays: http://www.google.com/search?name=f&hl=en&q=overburn+nautilus
<deep_blue> I need to partition my USB pendrive (which I have never done in pendrive)..so i'm somewhat confused......how should i get it partition so that I can use ubuntu in it.......as well as a storage place for some windows files
<Prose> ncls: or the #debian channel
<powergoal2> deep_blue: are you in windows or linux?
<lollydays> xnv, fine, make me look dumb :)
<ice_cream> erUSUL, oakgrove, powergoal2  --  apt-cache search    searches the descriptions, too, and if i do --names-only then the output is very limited (unlike aptitude search w/ formatting) ..
<DM|> deep_blue: use fat32 that way it can be read and write from both windows and linux
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows live network trafic chart/graph ... ?
<mattheas> LogicalDash: Do you know what the other downloads are called?
<LogicalDash> mattheas: I recall that one is called compizconfig
<deep_blue> i'm currently in windows xp.......which i have used through out my life.....
<powergoal2> deep_blue: do you have something like partition magic?  or some other partitioning software?
<deep_blue> but with ubuntu it seems now i need some change..........to open source.......which sounds exciting
<xnv> lollydays: I do my best
<user5432> it look slike im voting NO against Empathy being the default client for Ubuntu
<Roconda> hey, where did firefoxrc moved to in firefox3.0 ?
<Radit> danbhfive, yes; also if i want to play the multimedia file like videos or mp3s using mplayer or rhythmbox it does'nt play; i have to close firefox then open the mplayer or rhytmbox again; the situation is vice versa if i wanna view videos in firefox
<deep_blue> powergoal2....no partition software.....the partition that i created for windows was using the windows xp bootable cd
<danbhfive> Radit: yeah, I have the same problem.  I think its an issue with the sound system, pulse-audio
<StoneNewt> betapi: just one tiny little problem with all that you're spouting the E5462 Haripes cost 517 each and you get 2 of them, a board that delivers you the same kind of expansion costs 325, 2GB of sutible ram is 90GBP,  sutible psu is about 130, chassis another 150 and oh look you're at 1730 you still need your 2600 XT, a HD etc..
<mib_k18ntknl> any ubuntu kernel expert here?
<fulhack> erUSUL: Oh. I see. Hm. Where is the proper place to configure a xinerama setup?
<StoneNewt> sorry
<danbhfive> Radit: don't know the fix though, I've been just living with it
<powergoal2> deep_blue: yeah,  i don't know if windows ships with a partitioning program.  if you load up the ubuntu livecd you can format and repartition using cfdisk /dev/<address> to ext3 or something else permitting space for windows on there
<erUSUL> fulhack: well for that i guess that you still have to use a full xorg.conf :|
<deep_blue> what is the easiest option for me to get my pendrive partion....and which format --> FAT32?
<Radit> danbhfive, so you have the problem too?
<powergoal2> deep_blue: at the same time you could just go through the install stuff and then be able to do it through the installer.
<danbhfive> Radit: yea
<fulhack> erUSUL: But if I add things in xorg.conf they WILL be used? It just looks so empty.. I was worried there was a different file :)
<ice_cream> that's what i thought.  =P
<fulhack> For example, when I specify a resolution from within GNOME.. Where is that value stored?
<powergoal2> deep_blue: they are good for different things
<Radit> danbhfive: thanks 4 trying to help. i hope they fix this soon..
<oiramuk> hi i have a problem with my network card. i am in monitor mode, and i need the card to stay on chanel 10 but it keeps surfing through 1-12 or something. how do i make my wireless card stay on channel 10?
<shah> ?
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows "live" network trafic "gui" chart/graph ... ?
<danbhfive> Radit: im hoping the next version fixes it...  if it doesn't, ill start working the launchpad
<linuxkrn> hey guys, got a small problem with booting a dmraid.  I have successfully installed grub (it boots the initramfs and my XP partition) but for some reason the kernel can't see the root dmraid for the rest of the boot.  Checked the how-to but it appears for 7.10, any suggestions?
<andrer> i am trying to reinstall postgres (server) but it isn't creating the /etc/init.d file when I do a apt-get install --reinstall on it... How can i tell why this is happening
<lollydays> xnv: i keep getting errors before nautilus even starts burning. Is there a better app for burning data?
<oiramuk> hi i have a problem with my network card. i am in monitor mode, and i need the card to stay on chanel 10 but it keeps surfing through 1-12 or something. how do i make my wireless card stay on channel 10?
<RainCT> Quest_: gnome-system-monitor has a simple graphic, if that's enough
<Technoviking> Where can I add --indirect-rendering --loose-binding to compiz setting in Hardy?
<powergoal2> Quest_: you can also get something like that with conky
<powergoal2> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<danbhfive> oiramuk: I thought that you set the channel on the router, not the card.  The card will just scan all channels
<lollydays> Quest_: i use conky and i love it
<Quest_> RainCT iam using kde
<oiramuk> danbhfive: yea but i thought i could set the card as well
<powergoal2> Quest_: http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png as an example
<Quest_> lollydays powergoal2 conky is a live graph?
<Quest_> ok
<deep_blue> powergoal2: can I get it partition with partition magic software or ubuntu partition commands. So will it be fine if I get 2 partition one with ext3 and one with fat32
<lollydays> Quest_: and much more, i have it set up to show live graphs of my eth0, wlan0, harddrive space meter, ram meter, cpu temps, the works
<powergoal2> deep_blue: right.  unless you want ntfs for you windows partition.  or reiserfs for your linux partition
<Quest_> lollydays powergoal2 nice. i think ill like it
<timz> i know it's really off-topic but i just need to know quick how to make a big space(?)       like tab in html
<powergoal2> Quest_: icewm comes with a builtin net/cpu graph as well
<bullgard4> What does mean: "# Canonical mapping, commented out." in /usr/share/hotkey-setup/ibm.hk?
<powergoal2> Quest_: but you would need to switch into icewm instead of kde/gnome
<Quest_> powergoal2 icewm ?
<agent> how do i enable page-scroll in evince so that i can scroll through the pages without using the "next"-page button? this used to work before a recent update!
<powergoal2> Quest_: its a windowmanager
<powergoal2> !icewm | Quest_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm
<joaopinto> bullgard4, it means what you read on the comments, and nothing that we can help you with here :)
<powergoal2> hmm..
<powergoal2> Quest_: http://www.icewm.org/
<Tooplex> Can anyone here help me with installing ubuntu please
<joaopinto> bullgard4, try #ubuntu-devel you will have better changes of someone which worked on that comment
<Quest_> k
<powergoal2> bullgard4: canonical means thati ts the way most systems are set up
<powergoal2> bullgard4: or it specifies a particular keyboard setup, but i don't think thats the case
<Tooplex> anyone?
<danbhfive> Tooplex: whats the problem?
<lollydays> Tooplex, be more specific
<mib_k18ntknl> any ubuntu kernel expert over here??
<ommegang> if anyone is using a logitech quickcam express with 8.04 private message me tkx
<Tooplex> Right, i want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP on the same hard drive, i already have windows on this hard drive but i want to know how i can make ubuntu install to a partion i have created and still have it reconise windows on the boot loader
<bullgard4> joaopinto: Sorry that you did not write 'we' in capital letters.
<Tooplex> Hope you understand all that lol
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar el wine
<jbroome> !es | jersson
<ubottu> jersson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bullgard4> jersson: Por favor habla en Engles.
<powergoal2> timz: one way is with &nbsp;  non-breaking space
<powergoal2> timz: type that instead of a space
<jersson> no s ecomo entarar ahi solo nececito instalar el wine
<danbhfive> Tooplex: can you tell me the size of your harddrive, and the size of each partition?
<ommegang> does the logitech quickcam express that is $4.99 at geeks.com work oob?
<powergoal2> Tooplex: i think that the grub loader will auto-identify the windows system and install an option to the menu
<RainCT> jersson: escribe:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Tooplex> The hard drive altogether is 250 gb, The windows partion is 222 GB and a empty 10 gb Partion (unformated) which i want ubuntu on
<RainCT> jersson: (aquí mismo donde estas escribiendo ahora)
<danbhfive> Tooplex: how much ram do you have?
<Sampe1> Have a Ubuntu networking wuestion
<Tooplex> 4gb
<powergoal2> Sampe1: ask the question, dont ask to ask the question
<RainCT> !ask | Sampe1
<ubottu> Sampe1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danbhfive> Tooplex: are you going to use the 32bit version?
<Tooplex> no i burned the 64 bit one
<powergoal2> RainCT: thats a fancy button you have there RainCT :p
<mib_k18ntknl> can somebody point me to the kernel page?
<powergoal2> mib_k18ntknl: kernel.org
<danbhfive> Tooplex: as this is your first time, I personallly recommend going with the 32bit version
<RainCT> powergoal2: heh. discover the power of ubottu ;)
<powergoal2> RainCT: is there some way to see all available inputs to ubottu?
<Tooplex> Why? How is it any different from 32 bit ( except it cant reconise 4 gb)
<trashguy> 64bit has its pitfalls
<mib_k18ntknl> powergoal2, how about the irc?
<Sampe1> I have three ubuntu boxes (they used to be an assortment of other linux)... when I go to Nautilus and search the network the others don't show up.... a SAMBA share on w indows box does however... I can access these other boxes via SSH and SCP but not graphically... any ideas?... is this an NFS question?
<bullgard4> powergoal2: I am sorry but I do not understand your English "canonical means thati ts the way most systems are set up."
<trashguy> like flash and firefox being crap
<danbhfive> Tooplex: but, there will be no harm in just installing to that 10g partition, just forget about swap, you wont need it
<RainCT> powergoal2: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<Tooplex> Lol
<Tooplex> So i should go and download/burn the 32 bit?
<danbhfive> Tooplex: 64bit, things like flash don't work so straight forward, and I think there are other problems
<linuxkrn> hey guys, got a small problem with booting a dmraid.  I have successfully installed grub (it boots the initramfs and my XP partition) but for some reason the kernel can't see the root partition and I think it needs to be told to do dmraid for the rest of the boot...somehow  Checked the how-to but it appears for 7.10, any suggestions?
<powergoal2> RainCT: thankyou much
<danbhfive> Tooplex: you will have less problems if you do
<Tooplex> Ok thanks ill go do that now
<powergoal2> bullgard4: ok, so canonical means: conforming to recognized rules or laws
<trashguy> Tooplex, i run 32bit but use the server kernel so it detects all my memory
<chieffancypants> how do I kill a program I've ran through wine?
<powergoal2> mib_k18ntknl: im afraid i don't know what you want here
<deep_blue> rainCT, powergoal2, redwing, lollydays, ubottu, DM|...........thankyou to all of these guys for helping me out.....:-) Loving Ubuntu.....bye
<RainCT> chieffancypants: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<powergoal2> deep_blue: :)  good luck!
<mib_k18ntknl> powergoal2: i mean the discussion forum
<bullgard4> powergoal2: All right, I got it. Thank you very much.
<powergoal2> chieffancypants: ps aux | grep <program name>; afterwards sudo kill the PID of that program
<chieffancypants> RainCT: Thanks.  It didn't show up in ps aux for some reason
<Tooplex> so its the "Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)" i need to download right?
<powergoal2> mib_k18ntknl: are you trying to manually compile a kernel?
<RainCT> chieffancypants: You're welcome. If the application is visible you can also do Alt + F2 -> "xkill" and then click on it
<chieffancypants> ﻿RainCT: Nice.  Thanks!
<mib_k18ntknl> powergoal2: i think yes..am about recompile the kernel module
<danbhfive> Tooplex: just so you know, 10g is a little small, as long as you don't download large files, whatever, you should be ok.  If you stick with ubuntu, you will probably want to make it bigger, and make a separate /home partition too, but that stuff can happen later
<sampe1> should I be installing NFS so I can see one ubuntu box from another ubuntu box through nautilus?
<harisund> Is Ubuntu becoming bloated these days? I had an old desktop (something like 500 MhZ I think) on which I recall installing breezy, now hardy doesn't install on it anymore .. any idea how I can get a basic hardy installation? Or am I better off going on with good old debian?
<Pa[H]O> [  hello ]
<Pa[H]O> [  ??? ]
<Pirate_Hunter> [ HI }
<xif> hi
<Tooplex> Oh no dont worry I have a seperate 500 gb hard drive
<sampe1> harisund: have you explored Xubuntu?
<powergoal2> sampe1: no, you can do that with any other filesystem
<Tooplex> used just for data
<powergoal2> sampe1: so long ast there is a network connection
<xif> I was told that cron mails stdout and stderr to me when a job finishes
<harisund> sampe1: Is Xubuntu official? I mean, does canonical support it?
<xif> however, I don't know how to get those messages
<SeveredCross> xif: That it does.
<powergoal2> mib_k18ntknl: is this useful?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<xif> SeveredCross: cool... how do I read those messages?
<sampe1> powergoal2: there is a connection. I can SSH and SCP, but it does not show up in the newtok listing in my nautilus
<SeveredCross> xif: It mails them to whoever is set as the maildrop for root...So, they're probably in /var/ somewhere.
<Tooplex> danbhfive:so my data "problems" shouldnt happen
<Tooplex> danbhfive: as ubuntu reconises NTFS
<SeveredCross> xif: Check /var/spool/mail.
<xif> SeveredCross: OK, checking
<sampe1> harisund: dunno.. I know that it is advertised on the ubuntu site a flavour along with kubuntu and edubuntu
<xif> SeveredCross: emptry.
<eblume> Hi. I'm trying to set up a 32 bit chroot for my amd64 system to solve some linking issues. The guide I'm following says to run cdebootstrap -a i386, but I assume that's wrong since I have an amd processor. What 32 bit architecture should I target for amd?
<SeveredCross> It might require a mail daemon to send mail, though I'm not sure.
<powergoal2> sampe1: if you can connect through ssh and whatnot, you should be able to type the IP into nautilus and connect that way
<SeveredCross> xif: It probably requires a daemon then.
<danbhfive> Tooplex: I believe so
<xif> SeveredCross: is there any other way to obtain cron's stderr/stdout then?
<powergoal2> sampe1: the alternative is to use a terminal to navigate the other system
<SeveredCross> eblume: No, that's right. i386 is a generic term for any 386 or better processor.
<harisund> sampe1: oh ok, I am not really familiar with the website itself, just the mirrors for dowloading and stuff :) I will check it out, thanks
<gioele> hello
<xif> I tried syslog, it's not there...
<Tooplex> danbhfive: But what do you mean by a /home partion?
<SeveredCross> xif: You can have your script output them both to a file?
<eblume> SeveredCross, Thanks very much!
<aestrivex> perhaps this is a stupid question, but i just booted, found that initializing bluetooth was causing the boot process to perpetually hang, so i went into recovery mode, removed the bluetooth script from /etc/init.d/ since i figured i'd never use bluetooth.  i have no idea why bluetooth was not initializing properly.   for some reason this has caused my USB optical mouse not to function.  how do i fix it?
<Tooplex> danbhfive: what does it do exactly?
<xif> SeveredCross: yeah, I would have expected it to be logged somewhere...
<xif> i.e. automatically.
<gioele> is there a way to import an x.509 certificate system wide so that all the applications of all the users can use it without additional steps?
<powergoal2> aestrivex: you don't want to get rid of the script, in order to keep it from booting you want to remove it from your rc level
<xif> SeveredCross: but thanks, I'll just log them myself.
<chieffancypants> I can use windows fonts in linux can't I?
<aestrivex> powergoal2: maybe so, but in booting into recovery mode i didn't have a lot of options and removed the script because i knew that would probably fix the problem. either way thats what i did.
<danbhfive> Tooplex: well, the short answer is that /home is where all your settings and personal files get stored.  If you ever reinstall, everything gets deleted.  By putting /home on a separate partition, you can prevent /home from getting deleted, and this when you reinstall, all your files and settings get saved
<xnv> chieffancypants: http://www.google.com/search?name=f&hl=en&q=I+can+use+windows+fonts+in+linux+can't+I%3F
<danbhfive> Tooplex: but don't worry about that till you actually tried linux out
<dinar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Tooplex> danbhfive: ah i see well i have tryed the live cd that what makes me want to put ubuntu on my machine lol
<dinar> chieffancypants https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<powergoal2> aestrivex: you might be able to get the script from the install cd, or maybe find it online.  i don't know why this is happening though
<sampe1> harisund:  when installing ubuntu on a couple of older boxes I found the major limitation was RAM and disk size...  if you are bellow 250 meg of ram and don't have enough disk space the install won't go...  just remember that just pumping up those two parts doe snot mean you'll have a box worthy of serving media..... xubuntu is trimmed down GUI... I even use ubuntu server that runs without a head for servers... that is a great way to repurpose 
<hosk> i just saw this crazy video where someone used a terminal command to change his desktop background to a playing video file, how did he do that?
<[ipc]-michael> yeah
<[ipc]-michael> net-split?
<gvk> he was chuck norris
<ncls> ﻿hi people, can anyone give me any help getting an external screen to work on a macbook running ubuntu 8.04?
<sampe1> powergoal2: the goal is NOT to be stuck in a terminal all the time... I spend enough time in there for stuff... I like sometimes to just click and drag when organizing files... and it doesn't make sense why it would not work.
<harisund> sampe1: Precisely, repurpose is what I am trying to do ... I guess I will start with a server-install of Ubuntu and work from there
<Tooplex> So when i go to install ubuntu how do i get it to install to my 10 gb partion? When i went on the 64 bit installer there was like 3 options Whole hard drive, i cant remember second one and manuel
<Tooplex> i went on the manuel and wanting to install it to the 10gb confused the heck out of me
<null_byte> hi all.. someone has a solution to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888686 ? please?
<powergoal2> sampe1: sorry, im not the one to talk to about it then.  i use console only
<Tooplex> Like it asked me for mount point, and what to format it to
<Tooplex> thats what i mainly want help with
<db92> null_byte, either compromise, or consider asking in wine support chan :\
<powergoal2> Tooplex: the moutpoint you want is / for your root directory
<null_byte> ok db92:)
<sampe1> harisund: if you start with a server install (no GUI mind you)... you can always try various flavours of window managers... if you just need a GUI initialy then try out fluxbox, or XFCE (whihc is what xubuntu uses anyways)... all can be installed via the command line using apt-get from the regular repose... just read the docs in the ubuntu forums.
<sampe1> powergoal: thanks.
<powergoal2> Tooplex: if you want the whole disk used the select whole disk.  the problem with how ubuntu does that (in my opinion) is that it creates a number of partitions that i don't ever see being used.
<null_byte> db92: it says: invite only channel :|
<powergoal2> sampe1: yeah, sorry
<db92> null_byte, cant be :\\\
<sampe1> Anyone field some networking file system questions between two ubuntu boxes using a GUI like Nautilus?
<null_byte> try to join #wine
<db92> ffs
<db92> the chan is #winehq :\\\\
<Tooplex> Powergoal: If i set it to / will that still make it reconise windows on the other partion?
<null_byte> oh ok
<null_byte> works :D thanks again db92
<Greyhound|NB> what should I install in order to be able to open .rar files?
<powergoal2> Tooplex: if you have a windows partition then don't use whole disk, but create the linux partition mount point as / to use it.  it won't change anything about windows
<SNuxoll> Greyhound|NB: ubuntu-restricted-extras will install unrar
<powergoal2> Greyhound|NB: i think there is an unrar utility
<danbhfive> Tooplex: your windows partition should be recognized later on in the install process.  setting it to / will just allow ubuntu to install.  The format should be ext3
<RainCT> Greyhound|NB: install unrar-nonfree
<AdvoWork> how can u tell if a cronjob is currently running?
<sidewalk> can anyone recommend any application for linux that is like Windows Movie Maker?
<SNuxoll> Greyhound|NB: file-roller is capable of using unrar as a backend, so you can open archives like you normally do
<powergoal2> RainCT: can you use !<packagename> to get info on any package in the repos?
<Tooplex> powergoal12/danbhfive: So doing that wont touch my windows partion at all?
<SNuxoll> powergoal2: no, !info <packagename>
<Greyhound|NB> thanks
<danbhfive> Tooplex: yep
<bullgard4> "~$ showkey -s; Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console." How to get rid of this error?
<powergoal2> SNuxoll: cool, thanks
<danbhfive> Tooplex: and the windows install should be automatically recognized and installed into the bootloader.
<l3x> can anyone please tell me how to move my /home folder to another partition? i formated my c: to ext3 (totally erased window$) and now i want to use that patition as /home. how do i do that???
<alec> im having problems using an ipod in linux, get error message when i try to load ipod in gtk pod. any suggestions?
<Tooplex> Ok thanks Is there a IRC client in the live cd in case i need help with the install later on?
<SNuxoll> l3x: copy the *CONTENTS* of your home to that partition
<powergoal2> bullgard4: you are in a VT not in gnome or kde right?
<danbhfive> l3x: I had a webpage on it at some point
<kitche> Tooplex: yes xchat
<frojnd> What does that mean if I use Legacy driver hardware ? I got thatmesage when I've started elisa. Any thoughts ?
<kitche> Tooplex: to be more precise xchat-gnome
<danbhfive> Tooplex: I think there is pidgin actually
<SNuxoll> l3x: so in the root of that partition you should have folders for all your users, after you are done
<l3x> SNuxoll: then, i have to change my user /home path to that folder and make it mount as /home right?
<SNuxoll> l3x: then after that you just need to modify your fstab
<frojnd> And another question. How can I turn off awn ?
<SNuxoll> l3x: no, the home path doesn't need to be changed
<Tooplex> Thought Pidgin is just a msn client?
<powergoal2> l3x: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/11654-how-change-dir-if-missing-user-home-directory.html
<teratoma_>  what font does 'pterm' use?  i would like to use it in gnome-terminal
<SNuxoll> l3x: since when you mount the partition as /home it'll be in the same location
<bullgard4> powergoal2: Yes.
<nixnoob> Tooplex: no it can handle many protocols
<danbhfive> Tooplex: I dunno, I use it for irc  :P
<powergoal2> bullgard4: you are trying to identify a keycode, right?
<bullgard4> powergoal2: Yes.
<l3x> SNuxoll: thanx very much
<danbhfive> Tooplex: but I suspect that xchat may not be on the livecd
<SNuxoll> l3x: no problem, 's what I'm here for :)
<thesaint4444> hi guys, trying to use visudo but for some strange reason the normal vim commands won't work. I can't insert.. any suggestions? thanks.
<l3x> heh :)
<powergoal2> !info xev | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Package xev does not exist in hardy
<powergoal2> bullgard4: lookup a program called xev.  it will show you all sorts of keycode info inside X
<Tooplex> Well thanks for everything danbhfive/Powergoal12/Kitche you were a great help :)
<SNuxoll> !search xev
<ubottu> Found:
<SNuxoll> !find xev
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xevie0, libxcb-xevie0-dbg, libxcb-xevie0-dev, libxevie-dev, libxevie1 (and 2 others)
<danbhfive> Tooplex: yourwelcome!
<Tooplex> If i need more help ill come back here
<powergoal2> bullgard4: http://www.xfree86.org/current/xev.1.html
<Tooplex> Bye
<thesaint4444> how do I insert text into the sudoers file on heron via visudo ? thanks.
<bullgard4> powergoal2: Ihave been using xev in the past. I would like to run the showkey command.
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: hit "i" to go into insert mode
<bringatowel> does anyone know how to configure mpdscribble after installing the package?
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: type whatever you want, hit ESC to back out into command mode
<eblume> Hmm. cdebootstrap seems to be failing with at P: Configuring helper cdebootstrap-helper-apt
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: then type :wq to save and exit
<eblume> Does anyone know about that?
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: thats the problem... it doesnt work! I use vim all the time.
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: well, to be honest, you don't need to use visudo to edit your sudoers file
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: any text editor will work
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: for some strange reason it won't go into insert mode.
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: just make sure that you don't have any wonky syntax or your sudo will be fubar'ed
<powergoal2> bullgard4: have you tried running it as root?  sudo showkey -s  ?
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: cool.. thats what I will do then.
<eblume> Is anyone here familiar with cdebootstrap?
<xintron_> How do I check which kernel I'm running?
<eblume> Is there an alternative to cdebootstrap I can try, since it seems to be hanging?
<SNuxoll> xintron: uname -r
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: ok, thanks. and I suppose just change the permissions to edit and then change them back again?
<bullgard4> powergoal2: 'sudo showkey -s' produces strange results: It scrolls an empty xterm up. Later the prompt appears to the left but the xterm keeps scrolling up.
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: no
<powergoal2> bullgard4: you are in an xterm?
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<bullgard4> powergoal2: Yes sir.
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: should just work
<powergoal2> bullgard4: thats the problem
<xintron> SNuxoll: Thanks. I'm running 2.6.24-19. Can someone tell my why virtualbox (with modules-2.6.24-19-generic) complains about wrong version: "The VirtualBox support driver which is running is from a different version of VirtualBox. You can correct this by stopping all running instances of VirtualBox and reinstalling the software.."
<gvk> sudo visudo
<powergoal2> bullgard4: you have to be in a virtual terminal
<bullgard4> powergoal2: xterm is a virtual terminal.
<powergoal2> bullgard4: switch to the terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 and login.  then use showkey -s
<powergoal2> bullgard4: oh,  you're right.  you need the terminal
<powergoal2> bullgard4: my bad guy
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: no, the system has it set up as read only but default....
<jersson> alguien que em diga como instalar el wine
<thesaint4444> SNuxoll: sorry, by default..
<shadowhywind> ok back with major issue # 2. When i try to boot i am getting crc error followed by Kernel panic - not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: ahh, yeah
<jersson> alguien qu eme diga como linstalar el wine
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: sudo chmod o+w /etc/sudoers && sudo vi /etc/sound/ && chmod o-w /etc/sudoers
<powergoal2> shadowhywind: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27709.html
<magnetron> jersson, spanish? portugese?
<samper> sorry folks,, got bounced... was someone answering my networking via Nautilus questions?
<SNuxoll> thesaint4444: err, u+w, not o+w
<shadowhywind> powergoal2: will look and see thanks
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar el wine
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instaklar el winw
<magnetron> !english | jersson
<ikonia> !es > jersson
<ubottu> jersson, please see my private message
<ubottu> jersson: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Swarming> Good afternoon. New to Ubuntu and the community. Is there a downloadable version of the documentation for Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> powergoal2: 'showkey -s' works all right in a virtual console.
<ikonia> Swarming: you get the basic docs in /usr/share/docs
<ikonia> Swarming: tons more on line
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar wine
<Swarming> thank you
<jersson> vivora
<mrtubby> does anybody know if i will break ubuntu by "chown root:www-data /home"
<ikonia> mrtubby: why would you want to do that ?
<ikonia> mrtubby: what is your end goal ?
<hotmonkeyluv> does ubuntu come with LVM support if you don't use the server edition? And can you compile in PAE to the regular kernel after you install it?
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: you can't compile anything into a binary kernel
<hotmonkeyluv> oh
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: lvm packages are available for the desktop version
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: just not at install time
<hotmonkeyluv> ok
<hotmonkeyluv> hrm
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks!
<summatusmentis> win! I've got Ubuntu booting from USB stick :)
<Afflicted> how to change apt-get mirror location?
<ikonia> Afflicted: change /etc/apt/sources.list
<Afflicted> thanks
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar el wine
<mrtubby> Ikonia, in the end i want to have a web service make home directories
<ikonia> jersson: english please
<ikonia> !es | jersson
<ubottu> jersson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar el wine
<ikonia> mrtubby: "make" as in create new
<mrtubby> aye
<jersson> #ubuntu-es
<jersson> alguien que me diga como instalar el wine
<ikonia> mrtubby: well the "web service" should be doing things with root privileges
<ikonia> jersson: please stop
<magnetron> jersson, /j #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> mrtubby: eg: if they can't execute useradd as root - whats the point of letting them create /home directories
<mrtubby> seriously? apache has root priv
<ikonia> mrtubby: no - it doesn't and it shouldn't
<mrtubby> thank god
<SNuxoll> mrtubby: by default apache doesn't have root privelages, and it shouldn't
<ikonia> mrtubby: but without root privileges how do you expect it to create a user
<mrtubby> long huge thing in short i'm using pam-mysql and managing users via a web interface
<ikonia> mrtubby: again - how do you expect users to be created ?
<ikonia> mrtubby: what are you authing? physical users or virtual web users ?
<ikonia> authing I mean
<mrtubby> physical, but with pam-mysql and nss-mysql you can have a linux box use a mysql database instead of shadow/group/passwd
<mrtubby> soo i make the user via sql
<gisli> hastala vista babe
<Koenie12345> never seen so much people in an irc channel
<Koenie12345> lol
<Tooplex> Hello again
<mib_79g8abkn> hey folks, I'm new here
<ikonia> mrtubby:I see, so I'd suggest looking at either setuid on somethin glike mkdir, or an no password sudo for the apache owner on mkdir
<gisli> is this ubuntu server
<mib_79g8abkn> I've got a bit of an issue, I'm at a dead end
<genius> on default configuration (i don't use gui and desktop) i have /etc/network/interface -> iface eth0 inet dhcp -> which does not auto-sense if the cable is present. So it boots up very long and i have to restart networking to be able to connect/disconnect cable. How to fix ?
<Tooplex> I need some more help
<mrtubby> i didn't know the no password sudo was possible
<ikonia> mrtubby: sure is
<mib_79g8abkn> if anyone's willing to help, please message me :)
<ikonia> mrtubby: visudo /etc/sudoers
<mrtubby> right with a line like "www-data  ALL:(ALL) /path to script"
<danbhfive> mib_79g8abkn: just post what your problem is to the chat
<mrtubby> damn faces
<ikonia> mrtubby: not quite, but that sort of thing, yes
<gisli> mama mia let me go again my my having a good time
<mrtubby> okay i'm off to the google tron thanks
<ikonia> gisli: please stop messing around
<ikonia> gisli: as you can see the channel is busy, so random noise makes it harder to follow
<gisli> wy that was a good song
<mib_79g8abkn> http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/2546/bahlo7.png <-- anyone know anything on this?
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: what is that, looks like a website
<mib_79g8abkn> happens to only specific users
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: what does ?
<mib_79g8abkn> trying to go to say cnn.com or msn.com
<mib_79g8abkn> it takes them there
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: most probably typo
<mib_79g8abkn> it's not
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: looks like a squatting domain
<gisli> how do i make an WPA file on my computer
<mib_79g8abkn> squatting domain? (googles)
<thesaint4444> how do I boot into recovery mode on hardy heron? thanks.
<ikonia> thesaint4444: boot - and select "recovery mode" from your grub menu
<mib_79g8abkn> oh
<Tooplex> For dual booting linux and windows, what do i format the linux partion to? Primary or Logical?
<thesaint4444> ikonia: stupid question... thanks.
<mib_79g8abkn> it's not squatting
<ikonia> Tooplex: doesn't matter
<mib_79g8abkn> that's the legit url, works on my pc or any of yours probably
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: well, its not the right domain
<danbhfive> mib_79g8abkn: are they using windows?
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: what domain are they visiting when they see hat
<ikonia> that
<mib_79g8abkn> yes
<mib_79g8abkn> www.cnn.com
<mib_79g8abkn> or msn.com
<FloodBot1> mib_79g8abkn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_79g8abkn> some for yahoo.com
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: why are you asking in an ubuntu channel if they are using windows
<mib_79g8abkn> sorry
<Tooplex> ikonia: are you sure, because i want the bootloader to still reconise windows on the same hard drive?
<danbhfive> mib_79g8abkn: maybe its a virus, or the dns server has been hacked
<mib_79g8abkn> i was directed here :(
<ikonia> Tooplex: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> Tooplex: you asked how to boot into recovery mode
<ikonia> Tooplex: ahhh no, that wasn't you
<ikonia> Tooplex: what was your question
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: who by
<mib_79g8abkn> is there a different channel or server I ought to try?
<Tooplex> ikonia: lol i asked
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: ##windows
<mib_79g8abkn> thanks ikonia, sorry for the inconvenience
<ikonia> mib_79g8abkn: not at all
<danbhfive> mib_79g8abkn: are you running the server?
<gnumm> whith which virtualbox version should i test ubuntu 8.10? desktop or alternate CD ?
<ikonia> Guest28823: doesn't matter, your choice
<Tooplex> ikonia: For dual booting Linux and windows (windows is already installed on this hard drive) what do i format my ubuntu partion to? Primary or Logical?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Guest28823: doesn't mater
<ikonia> Tooplex: yes, it really doesn't matter
<Ab3L> hello
<gisli> helo how can i make an WPA file on my laptop
<ikonia> gnumm: it doesn't matter, use what ever you want
<Tooplex> ikonia: what about the location of the partion? Beginning or End?
<ikonia> Tooplex: doesn't matter
<Tooplex> ikonia: ok thanks
<gnumm> ikonia: i heard many problems about intrepid + virtualbox
<ikonia> gnumm: thats because intreipid is still unstable
<ikonia> gnumm: you will have problems with it
<gnumm> i know
<ikonia> gnumm: ok - so whats the problem ?
<gnumm> i mean problems with the installations
<ikonia> it's unstable
<gnumm> kernel panics in virtualbox
<ikonia> there are problems
<ikonia> gnumm: interipd is dicussied in #ubuntu+1
<gnumm> ok
<ikonia> discussed even
<cannibisi> Hi I was wondering if anybody could please help me. I have a Radeon HD 2600 512mb in my laptop and cant seem to find the drivers for it since I installed Ubuntu. I have instructions on how to make it work but it says i need something called Git-Core. Can anybody help me out? I'd really appreciate it..
<ikonia> !ati > cannibisi
<ubottu> cannibisi, please see my private message
<ikonia> cannibisi: check out the info ubottu sent you first
<hotmonkeyluv> is it possible to have two partitions for swap space?
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: can have as many as you want
<cannibisi> Thanks very much I'll read it now
<hotmonkeyluv> ikonia, yay!
<ikonia> cannibisi: may save you some time
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks
<Ax-Ax> /grep ax-ax
<Ax-Ax> oh
<StellarPrince> anyone here wants to participate in a friendly chess tournament?
<hotmonkeyluv> how big should my root directory be if i'm not planning on installing a whole bunch of stuff?
<ikonia> StellarPrince: please don't recuirt for that sort of thing
<StellarPrince> ok
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: your call, 4GB is pretty much the same minimum
<ikonia> safe
<ikonia> not same
<gvk> hotmonkeyluv: /root or / ?
<gisli> helo gay people
<alraune> ﻿hotmonkeyluv: least 10 G
<ikonia> !ak gisli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak gisli
<hotmonkeyluv> gvk, /
<alraune> !ot |gisli
<ubottu> gisli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hotmonkeyluv> alraune, thanks
<alraune> ﻿hotmonkeyluv:  love you, lol
<mrpiracy> i have 3 sound cards in my pc (running hardy). how can i set a default card to be played by all programs (ie. songbird)?
<cannibisi> Anyone know how to "stretch" my screen out? Ubuntu had made it much smaller, lots of black on left and right of screen
<mib_k18ntknl> any kernel expert over here????
<danbhfive> cannibisi: you sure it just isnt a monitor function?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: ask the questions
<gvk> cannibisi: You need to set x to your lcd's navice resolution.
<mib_k18ntknl> any kernel expert over here????
<gvk> native*
<thesaint4444> ikonia: thanks... fixed
<ikonia> thesaint4444: excellent, well done
<cannibisi> gvk: how do I go about that?
<danbhfive> mib_k18ntknl: you won't find kernel experts here, but feel free to ask your question
<danbhfive> mib_k18ntknl: (at least I don't think you will)
<alraune> mrpiracy : i.e. alsamixer
<gvk> cannibisi: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: how to recompile a single kernel module???
<mrpiracy> alraune, i should install it?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: depends on the modules and its dependencies
<IMPOSIBLE> hi
<ikonia> IMPOSIBLE: hello
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: i was successfull apt-get all the dependencies..
<cannibisi> gvk: Ah yes i thought so, it only lets me go to 1024 x 768 as my graphics card isnt installed yet (working on it still but i dont know linux command line very well yet)
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: which dependencies ?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: you've not told me which module ?
<alraune> mrpiracy : (as root) apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils alsamixergui			
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: libncurses5 ...blablabla n now i can compile it from a kernel source
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: curses is not a kernel module
<NOT_guru> hello all
<gvk> cannibisi: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and install the driver from there.
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: but it doesn't create me an initialramdisk in /boot
<Pile-Malo> module is loader cofinng sys
<Pile-Malo> :D
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: if you want help - answer the questions
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: "what module"
<KilleR> haj tisina
<KilleR> sad svi
<KilleR> :)
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:i mean dependencies
<cannibisi> Gvk: In order to install the drivers for my radeon HD, I have to " Install linux-restricted-modules and restricted-manager provided in the restricted repositories"... but I do not know how to do this. Can you give me any commands?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: what module
<Pile-Malo> cofing sys
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:DRM
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: drm ?
<dusty_> Hey guys I am trying to make a firewall like so: Default deny all unless i specifically allow it.  I allow ssh and DNS (as its a nameserver). Everything else gets dropped, how can i log the 'everything else' that gets dropped.. ? my ruleset so far is: http://rafb.net/p/AhSDIF36.html i know i use -j LOG but do i do it on the policy lines or how would i achieve this ?
<Pile-Malo> hehe
<Pile-Malo> :D
<KilleR> Jebeli li vas ko zasto ?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: be specific, what kernel module do you want ?
<danbhfive> cannibisi: can you start the restricted-manger?
<Pile-Malo> hehe
<ikonia> KilleR: what language ?
<ikonia> Pile-Malo: what ?
<mrpiracy> alraune, u reckon it will be recognized by all players?
<KilleR> zacepi
<KilleR> niti jedne
<ikonia> Pile-Malo: why do you keep saying he he
<KilleR> nije ovo merhamet
<Pile-Malo> who is client module xait
<Gost_34747> Poz
<KilleR> hajmo svi lagano
<Pile-Malo> poz
<KilleR> gasenje :)
<KilleR> pc-a
<Pile-Malo> polo me vragec po admina da mi date
<s3m1r> jedva udjoh
<s3m1r> lol
<Pile-Malo> hehe
<Pile-Malo> :D
<Pile-Malo> hehehe
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: yes..i already set DRM=m
<FloodBot1> Pile-Malo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> mrpiracy : hpefully
<Pile-Malo> jao jao
<Pile-Malo> :D
<danbhfive> I think the channel is being spammed
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: then the module is already built and you just need to load it
<s3m1r> imal ovde nasih ?
<dusty_> Anyone ?
<s3m1r> balkanaca
<s3m1r> :D
<gvk> cannibisi: type in a terminal      sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<KilleR>                 §§§
<KilleR>                §§§§§§§
<KilleR>              §§§§§§§§§§
<KilleR>             §§§§§§§§§§§§
<KilleR>              §§§§§§§§§§
<FloodBot1> KilleR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrpiracy> alraune, thx
<KilleR>                 §§§
<KilleR>                §§§§§§§
<KilleR>              §§§§§§§§§§
<FloodBot1> KilleR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvk> cannibisi: and then       sudo aptitude install restricted-manager
<mrpiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a shoutcast server from songbird?
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: but it was in the new kernel ramdisk
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia i can't get it inside /boot
<alraune> mrpiracy : sudo apt-get install kmix,  direct changing in gui
<mrpiracy> alraune, it works ;)
<alraune> mrpiracy : sudo apt-get install kmix,  direct changing in gui
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: where i can only get the default one(initrd-2.6.24-18-lpia
<cannibisi> gvk: It says Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: what do you want to do exectly, your not making any sense
<NOT_guru> question, I had installed Hardy onto a system with a 690g onboard video, which ran ok, then I installed a x1950 ultra as it was on a shelf.  now my videois all.... "flashy" when doing anything in openGL
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<askand> I try to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 and all I get is a busybox, ideas?
<cannibisi> gvk: and with the restricted-manager-kde
<mrpiracy> alraune, is it for kde?
<mrpiracy> alraune, i under gnome
<gvk> cannibisi: What does it say when you type in a terminal    uname -r
<NOT_guru> is this ATI / AMD just not doing OpenGL with its driver
<NOT_guru> or
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<yukho> allow vanni
<cannibisi> gvk: it says "2.6.22-14-generic"
<NOT_guru> doing it well is  guess is more precise
<gvk> cannibisi: Why don't you update your kernel?
<cannibisi> gvk: I wouldnt know how lol, I am very new to linux,
<mrpiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a shoutcast server from songbird?
<danbhfive> cannibisi: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<gvk> cannibisi: Did you install any updates?
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<Warped> how do I restart a dist upgrade after a restart?
<cannibisi> ubuntu
<cannibisi> umm no no updates yet
<danbhfive> Warped: I think you just run the command again
<cannibisi> only just got the wireless card working
<danbhfive> cannibisi: can you start the restricted-manager?
<slayton> sometimes when I open PDFs the font is all screwed up(looks really ragged like a scanned doc from the 90s), but when I highlight the font gets better is there anyway to force the use of a font in the pdf?
<cannibisi> danbhfive: negative
<gvk> cannibisi: Go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<gvk> cannibisi: Click on Check and Install Updates
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: did you compile a kernel module before?
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: yes many times
<cannibisi> gvk: rodger that, updating now.
<mrtubby> ikonia: Thanks once again works beautifully
<alraune> mrpiracy : sudo apt-get install kmix,  direct changing in gui  , gnome np
<ikonia> mrtubby: welcome. Well done
<harisund>  Ok I have configured my Ubuntu box to be a internet-sharing
<harisund>                   router, alogn with a DHCP server etc. On the LAN side I have
<harisund>                   added a switch and 2 wireless access points, with different
<harisund>                   SSIDs. Is there anyway Ubuntu can tell from which wireless
<harisund>                   network a DHCP request was made?
<FloodBot1> harisund: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warped>  /disconnect
<danbhfive> cannibisi: also, go to System > Admin > Hardwaredrivers
<aestrivex> upon booting, the sound played when loading the login screen has decided to perpetually repeat itself.  how do i turn it off?
<aestrivex> this sound is seriously annoying
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:did you know what is initialramdisk
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: sure
<gvk> cannibisi: You will need to restart the computer after it finishes installing the updates.
<danbhfive> aestrivex: try System > Prefs > Sound.    You can turn off the bootup sound there, but that doesnt really fix the problem
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:how to create an initialramdisk??? using mkinitramfs
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: what do you want to put in it ?
<cannibisi> There sure is a lot of "unknown" stuff in my device manager
<cannibisi> im downloading the updates now
<chimp> What command will show you all the created users on a system? (not the logged in ones)
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:my question is how to create it instead of what to put........
<MrVirus> any one what the proper flash plugin or package is that will work with ubuntu
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: what do you want to put in it ?
<ikonia> MrVirus: if you install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" you'll get the official plugin sorted
<joaopinto> chimp, cat /etc/passwd
<Blinkiz> I want to change screen resolution with a command prompt command. Am using nvidia drivers. Any suggestion what that command line can be? It should be in effect directly and not after X restart.
<alraune> ﻿MrVirus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<infexion> MrVirus: There are some issues with the flashplugin-nonfree that I have encountered but on the other hand I have not tried the other plugins
<chimp> joaopinto: thanks
<aestrivex> disabling the login sound in the preferences menu and restarting had no effect; the login sound is still playing perpetually after the login screen
<Gnea> !flash | MrVirus
<ubottu> MrVirus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<infexion> yeah I know what you mean aestrivex
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:do you have any suggestion?
<infexion> it is like the login window has its own set of preferences
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: what do you want to put in it
<MrVirus> so the restrictive is the better bet?
<infexion> MrVirus: I do not know specifically I do not think it could hurt to try the other ones...
<CRASH69> if 2 machines in the same LAN, how do I acces the otherone with a remote desktop, do I need to install something?
<ikonia> MrVirus: it's the same thing
<aestrivex> GAH HOW DO I TURN THIS DAMN SOUND OFF
<infexion> I know the flashplugin-nonfree works for the most part
<Blinkiz> I want to change screen resolution without having to use a GUI tool. The best would be only a command line to type in a terminal window. Am using Nvidia drivers and have nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings. Any suggestion how to change screen resolution from a terminal window?
<ikonia> MrVirus: just "more" packages grouped
<MrVirus> ahh ok
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:something to do with kernel config
<hyperair> the power management icon thing doesn't detect when a notebook battery is removed. is this normal?
<aestrivex> is there some process that governs the login sound that i can kill in order to shut this off?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: could you explain what you want to put in please.
<MrVirus> i know i've downloaded and installed it thru FF3.. but every page that contains flash will not show the flash media
<infexion> uhh let me look it up
<andi__> Is there a nice gui to view mysql databases?
<ikonia> MrVirus: shouldn't have done it that way
<Gnea> andi__: phpymyadmin, mysql-navigator
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: then any idea?>
<linuxkrn> hey guys, got a small problem with booting a dmraid.  I have successfully installed grub (it boots the initramfs and my XP partition) but for some reason the kernel can't see the root partition and I think it needs to be told to do dmraid for the rest of the boot...somehow  Checked the how-to but it appears for 7.10, any suggestions?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: if you answer my question I may be able to help, but you seem to persistantly dodge it, I'll ask one more time
<infexion> for shutting off login sound goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5030262
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: "what do you want to put in / update for your init ram disk"
<MrVirus> ikonia : i think i'm figuring that out..
<MrVirus> is there any way to undo that .. and install the restrictive or other plugins for flash
<Gnea> aestrivex: first of all, you're going to need to calm down. second, have you been able to change the sound for login to something else?
<ikonia> MrVirus: sorry, if you install the package it should overwrite, you may want to look in your home directory for the flash plugin and consider removing it fist
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: to load the vmlinuz
<infexion> System->Preferences->Sound->Sounds or System->Administration->Login Window->Accessibility.
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: your not listening - what exactly do you wish to put in the ram disk (and if possible why do you want to put it in)
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: i think i better get to sleep
<benzss> suppose i want to convert a .mp4 movie to .avi... how would i go about doing this?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: how hard is it to just say what you want to put in your ram disk
<Tooplex> Ive now installed ubuntu, is there any vital things i should install to ubuntu?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: just explain what module it is and, if possible why
<ikonia> Tooplex: install what "you" want
<Gnea> benzss: avidemux or ffmpeg
<Tooplex> ikonia: but is there anything VITAL that i need to install?
<benzss> Gnea: thanks
<ikonia> Tooplex: whats VITAL to me may be nothing to you
<ikonia> Tooplex: there is nothing that will stop ubuntu working
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:well....i don't think you understand
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: could you explain then
<TheMaxzilla> You probably should install codecs for video, if you are going to watch movies.
<Tooplex> ikonia: how do install flash to ubuntu?
<ikonia> Tooplex: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: iegd_mod inserting into drm
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: that doesn't make any sense
<ikonia> you want a module called iegd_mod ?
<Tooplex> thank you ikonia Your a great help :)
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: is an intel graphics card
<Num83rGuy> What do you plan to use the computer for the most part?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: I mean  iegd_mod  is for an intel graphics card
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: i have a module call iegd_mod and it's about to insert to the DRM
<himerx> wheres  drivers for  rtl8185 wireless  card  ????? ?   help  me
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: drm ?? thats a kernel module too
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: you don't insert one kernel module into another
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:yes..intel embedded
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: yes, thats right, I see what the module does
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: but I don't understand what you want to do
<TheMaxzilla> Tooplex: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37201/
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:so now is that possible i get into your PM?
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: I'd rather you just talk in the channel please.
<Tooplex> Dont worry TheMaxzilla ive already installed it
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:just want to make sure we done before...
<alec> im hqaving trouble using 3rd gen ipod nano in ubuntu. can anyone help?
<TheMaxzilla> Sorry about that, Tooplex. :p
<chieffancypants> is there a way to view what's in the filesystem cache?
<Tooplex> No problem
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: the matter is after i recompile the kernel module from the source, it leaves the new kernel config and vmlinuz and system.map in the boot dir
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:so the next is i having problem for the grub to call the new kernel
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: why have you recompiled a kernel module
<TheMaxzilla> alex: I guess mine works with banshee, but I'm not sure if it's 3rd gen.
<ikonia> mib_k18ntknl: the drm and intel modules are both in ubuntu anyway
<TheMaxzilla> alec, sorry
<alec> themaxilla: no ideas?
<gvk> alec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/225457 This might help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225457 in nautilus "Ipod Nano 3gen troubles" [Low,Invalid]
<aestrivex> infexion: disabling the sounds from administration -> login and rebooting did stop the sound from activating at the login screen. however, it seems as though my sound system is still being perpetually overloaded because mplayer is not playing its sound correctly when asked to play a music file. right now mplayer is acting typically on my machine when some other application is using the sound and mplayer can't access it.
<alec> gvk: thanks
<compaq> alguien me puede ayudar  tengo problemas para visionar los videos de internet
<Tooplex> Except for the inbulit effects What cool ubuntu visual effects can i get?
<Blinkiz> I want to change screen resolution without having to use a GUI tool. The best would be only a command line to type in a terminal window. Am using Nvidia drivers and have nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings. Any suggestion how to change screen resolution from a terminal window?
<aicom> how do I merge a diff into a working copy with svn?
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia:how about ubuntu MID 8.04??
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: with the kernel 2.6.24-18-lpia
<linuxkrn> Blinkiz: use xradar
<linuxkrn> Blinkiz: use xrandr sorry
<mrpiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a shoutcast server from songbird?
<ferda> pokus
<chippy> hi. is there any reason why, over six hours, my mouse becomes somewhat borked? Like it unclicks when clicking
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: any idea?
<chippy> logging out (restarting X) doesnt help. a reboot does
<Gnea> chippy: tried another mouse?
<moldy> hi
<chippy> Gnea, yes. that worked OK.
<moldy> how do i get a completely localized gnome in 8.04.1?
<Num83rGuy> Bad mouse?
<Gnea> chippy: so it only happens with that particular mouse?
<chippy> and after a while of using it
<Myrtti> moldy: "translate what is not translated yet"
<chippy> and not if I reboot ubuntu
<ganymede> hello, can someone using fglrx paste his or her xorg.conf? i've been trying to get fglrx working for an hour, no howtos work, i've rebuilt xorg.conf, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, used aticonfig --initial (which does nothing) but all i get when i start xinit, is a blank screen and computer is unresponsive. xorg log says depth of 8 is not supported, no useable screens found but doesn't drop me back to a prompt, and i clearly have stated in
<ganymede> my display subsection that it should be running with depth 24
<Gnea> chippy: please explain, all in one line, what you mean.. right now, that makes no sense at all.. do you mean that, no matter what mouse you plug in, it always starts to do that after awhile? or does it only occur when you plug a certain mouse in? or what?
<Ab3L> restart
<ganymede> i have never had so much trouble getting something working on any linux distro
<Num83rGuy> Only if used for a while, Sounds like a short on  the pcb in the mouse.
<CRASH69> why if i thick the ¨only allow local connections¨ in ¨Remote Desktop Preferences¨ I get this message ¨connection to host ´xxx.local:5900´ was closed¨ if both pcs are in the same LAN???
<infexion> ganymede: what distro are you working with?
<Blinkiz> linuxkrn: xrandr seems to be a good tool to change screen resolution. But I can't get it to change screen resolution. Nothing happens when I type "sudo xrandr --screen 0 --fb 1680x1050"
<mcgrof> does Ubuntu ship iwlwifi firmware by default? Or do you have to add a repository to get it?
<mcgrof> In Debian you seem to have to add the non-free repository to be able to install it
<MikeonTV> I'm trying to follow these steps to install this gnome color theme but the terminal tells me that I there is nothing to open in it
<platius> Blinkiz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  you might find something here.
<MikeonTV> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ColorizeMe+Scripts?content=82706
<chippy> Gnea, only one mouse is affected. After a few hours, it's clicking becomes borked. If I reboot, it is fixed. I think I'll try to configure the mouse (MS intellimouse).
<ganymede> infexion: on ubuntu, i get problems. on gentoo and dsl, knoppix, fedora, fglrx has never failde
<Gnea> chippy: well, keep in mind... it's m$ ;)
<chippy> Gnea, yeah! :) Cheers. I'll get back and let you know how I got along
<Gnea> chippy: good luck
<ganymede> infexion: is there a way to just rebuild xorg.conf and /etc/ati as if i had just installed fglrx for the first time? it used to work fine until i deleted a file in /etc/ati because dual monitors was not working at all
<Num83rGuy> Sounds to me that a chip has a short in/on it that only shows up when it gets warm. does it happen sooner in a warm environment?
<linuxkrn> Blinkiz: don't run sudo, xrandr only requests xorg change it's current resolution, if you want it to always be set, edit xorg.conf
<mib_k18ntknl> ikonia: didn't get your reply i assume no one can help...i'll leave anyway!
<detrate> what's the linux cmd line tool that helps me count numbers of lines?
<linuxkrn> Blinkiz: also note that the mode has to be supported by Xorg server.  So you may have to add a list of "supported modes" to your xorg.conf
<detrate> wc
<robinj> hi! I've got a problem, not sure how "serious" it is though. I'm using Hardy 64-bit and now, Transmission won't start. It says it got a 'Segmentation Fault'
<robinj> it happened very suddenly
<fenec22222> hello i want to upgrade my ubuntu feisty 7.04 to a better version. is it risky? an what ubuntu version do you suggest me?
<ennonymous> Hi there! :)
<ennonymous> Any software-RAID gurus present? ;)
<alraune> ﻿fenec22222:it's always little risky to upgrade over full front numbers ,8.04 LTs is the current version
<askan1> Hi People! I was suffering from the famous harddrivekilling bug and got it to stop with "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda", how do I make that run every boot?
<fenec22222> and what version to you suggest me to upgrade to?
<Delvien> Where is the trash folder
<asmo[B]> is there a program to use other than the archive manager that will extract .rar's?
<alraune> ﻿famous harddrivekilling bug ??| write it to rc.local
<ennonymous> @askan1: append it to /etc/rc.local
<linuxkrn> does anyone know if the 8.04 initramfs supports dmraid hooks?  I can't seem to get the kernel/initramfs to see my root partition (grub is working however)
<DM|> What is the filepath to the trash in gnome?
<Gnea> asmo[B]: unrar
<alraune> ﻿fenec22222:8.04 Hardy heron , possibly a fresh install
<chn_boy> DM: /home/[user]/.local/share/Trash/
<Gnea> !trash | DM|
<ubottu> DM|: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<asmo[B]> Gnea:  package is called unrar?
<fenec22222> ok thanks guys
<ganymede> ironic that ubuntu has been my worst experience with linux ever. thanks for the advice, i'll be installing gentoo and throwing out the ubuntu cd. bye
<Gnea> asmo[B]: try searching for it
<Gnea> asmo[B]: apt-cache search unrar
<askan1> ﻿ ennonymous: thanks, do I have to use sudo ?
<asmo[B]> Gnty
<ennonymous> How do I get 8.04 to autodetect my RAID5 at boot? mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 ... works.
<ennonymous> @askan1: I guess so
<askan1> ennonymous: before are after exit 0 ?
<ennonymous> askan1: before. :)
<chn_boy> hello all, I want to install gambas2 2.7.0 in ubuntu 8.04, but in synaptic manager there is only 2.0.0. Does'nt it support for 2.7.0 version??
<alraune> whats the ﻿famous harddrivekilling bug ??
<DM|> gnea thanks, they changed it since feisty :D
<askan1> ennonymous: thanks
<TemplePrime> what's the package name for GTK+? Is there even such thing in the repos? I mean the package as an API for the developers
<Tom_nuggin> what's the regular port open for ftp
<Tom_nuggin> ?
<deeperror> Tom_nuggin, 21?
<Tom_nuggin> ty
<rubinboy> what is the standard secure ftp port?
<ennonymous> Tom_nuggin: grep ftp /etc/services
<qrush> this seems to happen at least once daily.
<deeperror> Rubin, 22?
<qrush> my entire desktop has frozen up, but i can still alt-tab around
<Num83rGuy> <TemplePrime> Are you wanting to compile a gtk engine or something?
<rubinboy> same as ssh cool
<rubinboy> shame qrush
<chn_boy> hello all, I want to install gambas2 2.7.0 in ubuntu 8.04, but in synaptic manager there is only 2.0.0. Does'nt it support for 2.7.0 version??
<linuxkrn> rubinboy: ftps is 21 (ssl wrapped FTP) however, sftp is 22 (ftp over ssh)
<qrush> what can i do to get it back under control?
<TemplePrime> Num83rGuy: I want to develop applications in GTK+
<regebro> My flash player always requires exclusive access to the sound device, which is very annoying. Any hints on where to look for help?
<qrush> (in windows this would be like killing Explorer)
<rubinboy> try download the .deb file @chnboy
<dmi3on> hi all, i need to connect vncviewer to ubuntu and i have router and vcnviewer is in other country
<slayton> qrush: press Cntrl Alt F1
<robinj> chn_boy: If it's not in synaptic (if you are using the main repesitories) that means it's not officially supported.
<dmi3on> how do i do this ?
<slayton> this will open a virtual terminal
<rubinboy> qrush,   crtl+alt+backspace
<slayton> qrush, run htop and see what is eating your resources then kill that process
<rubinboy> that logs you out of your session and then just log back in again
<slayton> qrush, you don't need to kill x
<chn_boy> robinj: so, what should I do to install gambas2 2.7??
<Grey_Loki> Hi there :) Does anyone know of a (I guess a CAD) program where I can feed in the schematic for an electronic circuit and a protoboard type, and it will spit out the most space-efficient layout?
<Gnea> chn_boy: have you looked at the gambas website?
<dmi3on> can some one help me to set up vcnviewer and ubuntu if vcnviewer is in other country and i have router
<Ayabara> anyone done capture/edit of hdv on linux?
<ennonymous> Grey_Loki: not sure, but can Eagle do that?
<chn_boy> Gnea: yes Ihave
<dmi3on> pls i need this for georgia :)
<chn_boy> Gnea: I have already downloaded
<dmi3on> because ther doent work russian sites
<ennonymous> Otherwise OrCAD can do it, but that's expensive
<Grey_Loki> ennonymous, I don't know - i'll check that out right now though; thanks :)
<chn_boy> Gnea: but, it can't be installed
<Grey_Loki> Hmm, OK
<Gnea> chn_boy: can you get to http://gambas.gnulinex.org/ubuntu ?
<Sylphid|work> how can i purge a package without reinstalling it first?
<Gnea> chn_boy: why not?
<deeperror> dmi3on, try using tsclient
<dmi3on> i am new can you help me set up ?
<Gnea> !tutorial | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<chn_boy> Gnea: I have followed the tutorial in this url: http://gambasdoc.org/help/install/ubuntu?show
<deeperror> dmi3on, applications - add/remove - find tsclient and install?
<qrush> that really was not what i wanted.
<regebro> So, nobody has any ideas even where to go for help with linux sound? :)
<qrush> ctrl + alt + f1 put me into a terminal only
<qrush> i just wanted the gui to restart
<qrush> like killing explorer in windows.
<dmi3on> i need run vncviewer in XP
<regebro> Why does flash block all other accessing the sound?
<regebro> Why is that even *possible* in Linux!?
<Sylphid|work> qrush, ctrl + alt + backspace
<deeperror> qrush, ctrl + alt + backspace
<qrush> I tried that last time it happened (yesterday) and once i logged in again, nothing worked.
<ubuntu_> Hi, I have a directory /usr/brlcad/bin/ and about 400 binary executable files inside it. how can I run them? ln -s /usr/brlcad/bin /bin  or ﻿ln -s /usr/brlcad/bin /   ?
<dmi3on> here i have ubuntu 8 and router in georgia i have XP and vncviewer
<chn_boy> Gnea: but when I try to type "apt" command, there is a error command like this:  libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Gnea> chn_boy: well, according to the main site, they already have the latest packages available for ubuntu at that url i told you about
<dmi3on> deeperror, here i have ubuntu 8 and router in georgia i have XP and vncviewer
<qrush> deeperror: Sylphid|work, there's no commands that are equivalent to killing explorer? seems silly that i should have to lose the rest of my work
<ennonymous> ubuntu_: try "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/brlcad/bin"
<Gnea> dmi3on: georgia?
<alraune> ﻿Sylphid|work: apt-get remove --purge <paket>, but look for warnings concerning additional deleting of other pakets
<ubuntu_> ok
<Sylphid|work> regebro, that is a symptom of OSS not flash... change your sound system to ALSA or pulseaudio
<ennonymous> put it in our .bashrc or similar
<dmi3on> Gnea, georgia were is war
<regebro> Sylphid|work: OK, I'll look into that.
<regebro> Thanks
<Sylphid|work> alraune, that only seems to work if the package is still installed, i would like to avoid reinstalling if possible
<deeperror> dmi3on, outside the scope of this channel
<Sylphid|work> qrush, what exactly are you trying to do?
<qrush> Sylphid|work: restart the gnome gui without killing my apps
<alraune> ﻿Sylphid|work: see, do have it handy
<alraune> don't
<Gnea> dmi3on: your best bet is to not talk about georgia here :)
<qrush> Sylphid|work: with windows you can open up task manager even if explorer or your apps are frozen, kill explorer, and restart it
<dmi3on> Gnea, ook
<alraune> dmi3on:/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sylphid|work> qrush, i cant say that i know an easy way to do that.... looking
<zAo_> who can help with some PulseAudio troubles? I'm on Ibex Server
<infinitycircuit> zAo_, go to #ubuntu+1
<zAo^> thnx infinitycircuit
<ice_cream> bash: the_love: command not found    =/    $ whereis the_love
<qrush> Sylphid|work: thanks
<linuxkrn> does anyone know if the 8.04 initramfs supports dmraid hooks?  I can't seem to get the kernel/initramfs to see my root partition (grub is working however)
<regebro> Sylphid|work: As far as I can figure out, I am using ALSA, and not OSS.
<favro> !raid | linuxkrn
<ubottu> linuxkrn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CRASH69> ﻿why if i thick the ¨only allow local connections¨ in ¨Remote Desktop Preferences¨ I get this message ¨connection to host ´xxx.local:5900´ was closed¨ if both pcs are in the same LAN???
<Sylphid|work> qrush, killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<locoo> http://tinyurl.com/6e8z84
<locoo> How would you like to get paid everyday without hassles?
<locoo> At http://tinyurl.com/6e8z84 we don't think member should have to wait to get paid.
<locoo> We also do not require you to make a purchase before getting your payouts.
<locoo> We offer what surfers need to make money without any problems.
<locoo> No need to wait for ADMIN's to pay or payout excuses like the other sites.
<locoo> 12% for 12 days surfing all paid no excuses !
<FloodBot2> locoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<locoo> Advertisers we have both manual and autosurfing to provide targeted real live people for your ads.
<qrush> Sylphid|work: thanks, i'll keep it mind :)
<slayton> qrush: you say your things are getting "locked up" or laggy? Do you know what program is causing the lag?
<freeflowcauvery> the RAID configuration page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto does not exist yet
<linuxkrn> favro: funny: first links says "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<qrush> Sylphid|work: here's another. is there a shortcut for opening a terminal?
<favro> linuxkrn: wow !
<qrush> slayton: No idea. just the entire gnome desktop locks up
<ubuntu_> Do I need to export /home/ubuntu/j2re1.4.2_17/bin/ into /bin with "export PATH=$PATH:/home/ubuntu/j2re1.4.2_17/bin" ? and (2) ﻿"export PATH=$PATH:/home/ubuntu/j2re1.4.2_17/jawavs" ? And (3) will my OpenOffice recognize such a java engine?
<linuxkrn> favro: furthermore, the last software raid is out of date (7.10)
<slayton> right... so if you open htop or top in a terminal you should see which process is consuming the system resources
<geirha> CRASH69: Local in that context means only connections from the same computer.
<slayton> qrush, ^^
<slayton> qrush, then you can kill that specific process
<favro> linuxkrn: k - someone needs to work on the links then :)
<nixnoob> qrush: I prefer sud oapt-get install nautilus-open-terminal it allows you to rightclick anywhere and open a terminal in that directory
<ennonymous> ubuntu_: it won't hurt, just try it
<Sylphid|work> qrush, not by default however alt +f2 will open a run dialog box to start a terminal or you can bind a key to start it via system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntu_> ok
<CRASH69> ahhhhh, odd XD, thx geirha!
<qrush> Sylphid|work: that freezes up too though when gnome-panel does
<qrush> Sylphid|work: i'll have to bind a key then.
<Sylphid|work> qrush, and theres alway ctrl + alt + f1-6 for tty's
<slayton> qrush, how long does the freeze last?
<geirha> CRASH69: You can still connect from a remote computer though, if you set up an ssh-tunnel.
<qrush> Sylphid|work: what? ttys?
<nixnoob> qrush: virtual terminal
<qrush> slayton: until i reboot.
<slayton> qrush,  tty (terminal)
<qrush> ctrl + alt + 1..6 isn't doing anything for me
<slayton> qrush, so when it freezes can you switch to a terminal with AltCtrlF1
<Sylphid|work> qrush, its a terminal w/o a gui ... use ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to the gui
<qrush> Oh.
<qrush> f
<MeanderingCode> can anyone tell me where ubuntu starts pulseaudio?  It's not with the runlevel scripts, but something user level
<slayton> qrush, F1-F6
<qrush> ohhhh.
<nixnoob> qrush: F7 brings the gui back
<qrush> That's cool :)
<CRASH69> I will research that later, this will work for now geirha, thx again (I still think it is an odd choice XD)
<mrpiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a shoutcast server from songbird?
<slayton> qrush, when you freeze switch to a terminal with CTNL ALT F1, start HTOP and watch the processes... one should be eating 100% CPU or a ton of ram
<axenory> has anyone solved the WM11 codec thing?
<qrush> slayton: alrighty. kill -9 time then :)
<slayton> qrush, then in a terminal you can KILL that process and that should release the freeze up
<geirha> CRASH69: It's not an odd choice, it's just the wording that should be more specific. ;)
<qrush> thanks muchly :)
<slayton> qrush, I would try killall first but if you have to use sudo kill -9 then so be it
<regebro> Nope, pulsaudio or alsa, makes no difference, Flash will require exclusive use of the sound device to work.
<freddy_> i already realized that dual booting makes no sense.
<regebro> It refuses to make sounds if something else is playing.
<regebro> It also prevents anything else from playing until I restart firefox.
<mrpiracy> freddy_, i am multi-booting here ;)
<freddy_> it makes no sense, is like having a dick and a vagina
<regebro> Multimedia on Linux unfortunately sucks. It's the last bastion of Windows for me. Oh how I'd love to get rid of Windows.
<tavi__> hy
<linuxkrn> does anyone know if the 8.04 initramfs supports dmraid hooks?  I can't seem to get the kernel/initramfs to see my root partition (grub is working however)
<rubinboy> i gave up on dual booting
<alex-weej> regebro: not here.
<alex-weej> regebro: what sucks?
<rubinboy> tried to get Vbox to wrok with my Xp partion but no go
<mrpiracy> freddy_, from DOS 5.0 to Hardy Heron ;)
<freddy_> lol
<regebro> alex-weej: Everything, simply. This is not the right forum for a rant.
<xanax`> good afternoon
<hcadmin> i am having a problem with mksquashfs. it simply hangs a fraction of the way through the procedure
<regebro> alex-weej: Currently I just want to make Flash not block sound.
<ice_cream> freddy_, why would {what you said} not make sense?
<tavi__> how i see in ubuntu what is the name of the network board?
<freddy_> dual booting is for the person that doesnt believe in the os he is runnig.
<alex-weej> regebro: don't confuse "Linux" with Ubuntu Hardy's current default setup.
<alex-weej> regebro: easy as pie.
<slayton> tavi__ what do you mean by name?
<hcadmin> i read some bug reports on launchpad ...
<tavi__> and the drivers for upgrading
<regebro> alex-weej: So, how?
<nixnoob> xanax`: id like to eat you and 3 of your friends
<slayton> tavi__,  try lspci
<tavi__> the mane manufacture
<hcadmin> it seems to be fixed in debian, but not in ubuntu?
<freeflowcauvery> Sylphid|work, thanks for the keyboard shortcuts to toggle between bash and back tothe GUI
<MeanderingCode> pulseaudio? no
<MeanderingCode> ?
<slayton> tavi__,  or lspci | grep net
<xanax`> nixnoob : go for it, i'm like linux.. free
<ubuntu_> I try to coonect to #offtopic - but it seems-2-b unavailable... What name is right? Or #offtopic on irc.freenode.net ?
<tavi__> ok
<hcadmin> does anyone have a fix for this?
<regebro> alex-weej: And if it was just "setup" I would be OK with it. It's loads more, but that is a different topic. Or rather, five different topics.
<Sylphid|work> freeflowcauvery, np
<tavi__> ok
<alex-weej> regebro: it is ONLY flash that is the problem. blame adobe.
<nixnoob> xanax`: only if mom or dad suffers from depression
<kitche> ubuntu_: well depends on which offtopic channel you want there is #ubuntu-offtopic among others
<tavi__> my internet get down often
<alex-weej> regebro: but if you want to go back to a gutsy pre-pulseaudio configuration, that's easy
<ubuntu_> ok
<tavi__> and i do not know what to do
<picca> does ubuntu come with gpm installed by default?
<alex-weej> regebro: remove the packages "libflashsupport" and "pulseaudio", as a user run "asoundconf unset-pulseaudio", and go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and choose the right ALSA devices
<alex-weej> picca: no
<regebro> alex-weej: No, it should simply not be possible to block the sound device like that. So I don't agree it's adobes fault.
<tavi__> do you know a program that fix internet conexions on ubuntu?
<ice_cream> should spend our energies complaining about other things, not one's laziness to "setup"
<picca> thanks alex-weej
<alex-weej> regebro: it is adobe's fault. i know more about it than you.
<slayton> tavi__ contact your isp
<regebro> alex-weej: OK, I'll try that.
<rubinboy> any one here know virtualbox well?
<tavi__> forget that
<slayton> tavi__,  what kind of connection do you have?
<mrpiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a SHOUTCAST/ICECAST server from songbird?
<ice_cream> rubinboy, there's also #vbox
<tavi__> broadband
<tavi__> 6mb
<alex-weej> regebro: if you want predictable output latency, you can not use the ALSA DMix layer, so you HAVE to acquire exclusive access.
<slayton> tavi__,  what is the connection into your computer? cable, ethernet?
<rubinboy> thanks @ ice_cream
<tavi__> ethernet
<metheon> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<metheon> yeah not like its important
<ice_cream> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<slayton> tavi__ when your internet goes down it could be a couple of things... 1- the connection from your ISP is down, 2- your Modem is down, 3- your connection to your modem is down, 4- your computer is down
<alex-weej> regebro: the problem is that with libflashsupport on Flash 9 (required to get it using PulseAudio), Adobe have bad code that causes its own plugin to free memory twice when destructing the plugin so it dies.
<slayton> tavi__, next time it goes down open a terminal and type: ifconfig
<DM|> I am trying to compress a 5.5 gig folder so i can move it to a fat32 partition. I keep using tar to compress it, but it gives me an error 2 gigs in and exits.
<ice_cream> !commands > ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream, please see my private message
<regebro> alex-weej: So, it's the ALSA dmix layer that sucks. There is no reason you should need excluseive access to have predictable latency.
<alex-weej> regebro: Flash 10 does not require libflashsupport to work with PulseAudio, but it has its own set of crashers
<slayton> tavi__, if you have an IP address then it isn't the connection from your computer to your modem that is the problem it is something from the modem on
<deeperror> DM|, how are you using tar to compress?
<regebro> alex-weej: That is not the problem I have.
<slayton> tavi__, then all you can do is reset your modem or contact your isp
<Daze1> ﻿I got ubuntu to recognize my extra mouse buttons but they still dont work in my virtual box... any ideas?
<alex-weej> regebro: exactly -- that's what PulseAudio gives you, predictable latency with multiple channel mixing
<tavi__> from sistem administration netwrork when i setted one day ago dhcp was working
<slayton> tavi__, but if your computer is having problems staying connected to the modem then the problem is something that you can fix
<regebro> alex-weej: Great.
<DM|> deeperror tar -cf
<tavi__> man when i had have windows all was good
<nixnoob> haha
<manuel__> uola
<deeperror> DM|, that isn't compressing the file at all...how much hdd space do you have?
<deeperror> DM|, df -h
<tavi__> is the 3 day when internet fall on ubuntu
<DM|> deeperror aH! thats the problem
<DM|> deeperror wow i cant believe i over looked it
<deeperror> DM|, use gzip to compress
<DM|> deeperror how so via command line?
<regebro> alex-weej: So, when you say "choose the correct ALSA devices" it measn I shouldn't use autodetect, but select the ALSA stuff?
<cjohnson_> Is it possible to do mouse gestures in Ubuntu? Meaning, right click, drag certain directions, and it does something? Like firefox has in the gestures plugin?
<alex-weej> regebro: you can use autodetect if that works for you
<ice_cream> how would i go about adding/changing some switch or option on a built-in command (e.g. add an -F option to  apt-cache)
<deeperror> DM|, maybe -cfz
<slayton> tavi__, get the model of your ethernet adapter then google for you model + ubuntu and see what comes up, chances are someone else has already solved this problem... the answer is probably there in google
<deeperror> DM|, -cfZ
<alex-weej> regebro: you have to remove pulseaudio so that dmix can be used. DMix does mixing just like PulseAudio, except Flash works with it.
<axenory> has anyone solved the WM11 codec thing?
<tavi__> ok
<alex-weej> axenory: Windows Media 11?
<alex-weej> axenory: what are you trying to play?
<regebro> alex-weej: OK, I see. Trying out...
<tavi__> i have dinamic ip
<alex-weej> cjohnson_: there is a compiz plugin for gestures
<slayton> tavi__, that doesn't matter
<alex-weej> cjohnson_: do you know how to configure Compiz?
<cjohnson_> alex-weej, I do
<force> hi all, does anyone know how I can make my current ubuntu persistant (for a party), so every change (eg new files etc) is "forgotten" after a reboot?
<cjohnson_> alex-weej, but as far as I can tell, that's just for the screen edges to activate things isn't it?
<tavi__> ok
<cemunal> hi
<magicrobotmonkey> hi, im trying to use an external monitor instead of my laptop screen and i can't get hardy to change the resolution
<magicrobotmonkey> using the gui or xrandr
<hwilde> magicrobotmonkey, how did you get it to export the display
<axenory> alex-weej, a song and it says that it cannot be played because  codecs that arent installed yet .. but it doenst look foward for them .... so I played around and figured out that was a new WM11 codec that wasnt available for ubuntu yet..
<deeperror> force, can you put it into read only mode?
<alex-weej> cjohnson_: not sure, i've just seen a gestures plugin knocking around...
<slayton> magicrobotmonkey, are you using nvida?
<alex-weej> axenory: probably has DRM?
<mrpiracy> does anyone know of a cool dock i could use here? something like kiba-dock or awn?
<slayton> magicrobotmonkey, if you are install nvidia-settings to change your screen resolution
<force> deeperror, how can I do this?
<alex-weej> mrpiracy: awn. :P
<axenory> alex-weej, what is it
<mrpiracy> alex-weej, i tried awn, but it is kinda limited
<alex-weej> !drm > axenory
<ubottu> axenory, please see my private message
<regebro> alex-weej: OK, no luck yet, will try some more setting later. Thanks for the help.
<theBrettman> does the installer automatically reboot your computer after it's done? cause I wasn't looking while it was installing and now my screen is black!
<magicrobotmonkey> slayton: nope its an intel 950 gma or whatever
<alex-weej> regebro: run "killall pulseaudio"
<DM|> deeperror when i try to cp a file, it just says omitting file but does not copy it, any ideas?
<mrpiracy> alex-weej, i cant move it and its kinda buggy on hardy x64
<alex-weej> regebro: stick around for 1 minute i will point you at a launchpad ticket
<slayton> magicrobotmonkey, well can't help you there then
<regebro> ok
<linuxkrn> sigh, doesn't anyone know about the default initramfs and dmraid?  Been asking for hours now
<deeperror> force, not really sure...could try to remaster a live cd of your existing configuration that would be fun
<regebro> alex-weej: OK, the killall did it!
<deeperror> DM|, is it the disk space issue again?
<regebro> Thanks!
<DM|> deeperror nope, 95g avail now.
<GleepGlop> deeperror: how do you do that?
<ntesla> was sounded, immediately dashed off again, returning to the labour and sacrifices made
<force> deeperror, hm, yeah that would be a way
<kitche> !initramfs > linuxkrn if your wondering just rebuild the initrd yourself if your not getting an anwser
<ubottu> linuxkrn, please see my private message
<alex-weej> regebro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453 might be interesting to you
<deeperror> GleepGlop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198453 in pulseaudio "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<linuxkrn> kitche: <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<GleepGlop> ty deeperror
<ntesla> deeperror, of which filled me with the whole is thickly sprinkled
<axenory> alex-weej, hehehe are you playing with me:P ubottu is saying that he doesnt know anything about that
<deeperror> ntesla, ?
<linuxkrn> kitche: problem is the how-to is for 6 and 7.10, nothing about 8.04
<[droide]> I need help with nvidia-settings, the resolutions in my screens are totally wrong and can't put em any higher. Anyone?
<axenory> !drm > alex-weej
<ubottu> alex-weej, please see my private message
<mrpiracy> nobody here knows how to stream to SHOUTCAST servers from ubuntu?
<axenory> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<alex-weej> axenory: lol, fail.
<axenory> alex-weej, lol
<deeperror> DM|, not sure on that maybe a pastebin of what you see?
<kitche> linuxkrn: not much is different between the versions really so it does work
<force> deeperror, I just thought there would be another way....but I will try this...hopefully it is not too slow ;)
<force> thx ^^
<theBrettman> when gutsy is done installing does it reboot automatically?
<GleepGlop> drm, funny on so many levels
<slayton> exit
<DM|> deeperror cp: omitting directory `Windows XP Pro'
<axenory> alex-weej, so miss spelled or wrong solution?
<alex-weej> axenory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management
<deeperror> force, could maybe just setup another user account and copy your home directory to that new account?
<force> deeperror, hm...I don't know...it would be still possible to read my "normal" home.dir, wouldnt it?
<deeperror> DM|, maybe   cp -rf
<eblume> Hi. I'm trying to set up a chroot environment for a 32 bit system. I'm mostly set, but I keep getting errors about locales.
<eblume> I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure locales
<deeperror> force, not if they are logging in under a different account
<dmi3on> http://www.petitiononline.com/557799/petition.html
<eblume> but it just generates the same error again. Does anyone know what that might be about?
<Basim> guys i have ubuntu 7.10 cd
<axenory> alex-weej, but this is no solution right?
<deeperror> force, just setup a party account and set it up the way you want then login with your other account after everyone leaves ha
<Basim> and it freez and hang when i start it
<alex-weej> axenory: no, just information about it
<theBrettman> when gutsy is done installing does it reboot automatically?
<alex-weej> axenory: Windows Media is generally Bad News
<ntesla> a bad fall i sustained by jumping with an enormous train and attendants
<alex-weej> theBrettman: the Live CD installer will ask you and wait
<hwilde> theBrettman, it will prompt you if it needs to reboot
<moshe> basin,did you do an md5sum on the disk? sounds like a bad disk
<force> deeperror, I added a restricted user a few minutes ago and I was just able to read my whole home-folder - would it be bad if I change the chmod of my home folder?
<theBrettman> if it did reboot, is there a key combo to exit X?
<rubinboy> using rw cd's are dodge some times it just doesnt boot correctly
<Basim> why my cd dosnt start?
<rubinboy> @force to what?
<eblume> Basim, please see moshe's advice.
<GleepGlop> theBrettman: ctrl+alt+backspace will stop X
<axenory> alex-weej,  if thats true I will be so f***, omg! so there are some music I ll never be able to listen to.. isthat waht you are telling me?
<moshe> Basin,the cd could be a bad copy
<[droide]> I need help with nvidia-settings, the resolutions in my screens are totally wrong and can't put em any higher. Anyone?
<summatusmentis> is there a way to set the it up so my user will be able to have it auto-login, from CLI?
<force> rubinboy, deeperror, so only owner and my group shall read it
<moshe> droide, pm me and I will try to help you with the card
<alex-weej> axenory: did you rip your CD music from Windows Media Player?
<summatusmentis> nvm, gdmsetup, I found it
<axenory> no
<eblume> Does anyone know why I would be getting an error about misconfigured locales in a chroot environment that I am setting up?
<eblume> I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure locales to no avail, it just gives the same locale error.
<alex-weej> axenory: then it may not have DRM. perhaps you could send me a small file and i could check it for you?
<axenory> alex-weej, no its just some music I downloaded from frostwire
<alex-weej> axenory: ok, it's probably fine then.
<axenory> alex-weej, there you go
<axenory> alex-weej, accept it and tell me what do I have to do to put it playing
<alex-weej> axenory: can you email? alex@weej.com
<force> deeperror, thank you for the help, have to go ^^
<force> bye =)
<alex-weej> file transfers over IRC seem to be a non-starter here... think it's my network
<ntesla> one should think that so simple and the first will then give tip to
<axenory> email....
<axenory> mmmm ok wait a sec
<mrpiracy> how can i get drivers for my TV Tuner card in hardy?
<ntesla> i may get well if you afraid
<alex-weej> axenory: www.yousendit.com :)
<UbuntuUser555> hey, is there a way to make my computer broadcast wifi, but not as ad-hoc. I want to broadcast as a access point
<RageMachine> Hi!
<axenory> its sending
<axenory> alex-weej, its on its way
<RageMachine> I was wondering what version of grub Ubuntu 8.04 uses?
<UbuntuUser555> does any one know an answer to my previouse Q?
<Daze1> this is a really nice theme
<Daze1> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1129
<mrpiracy> how can i get drivers for ENLTV tuner card?
<ntesla> it does away with a tower 187 feet high, having completely lost the sense of direction, but then i realized that my parents had been installed at
<eblume> Is there anyone who can help me set up a chroot environment?
<eblume> I keep getting errors, nothing seems to be working.
<UbuntuUser555> sry i dont know how eblume
<UbuntuUser555> do you know if there is a way to make my computer broadcast wifi, but not as ad-hoc. I want to broadcast as a access point
<Y-Seti> ubuntu got the be the coolist OS.. http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/8/13/f_Screenshotm_868df89.png
<UbuntuUser555> does any one know if there is a way to make my computer broadcast wifi, but not as ad-hoc. I want to broadcast as a access point. if there isnt a way, i guess thats okay, but it wold be cool if there was a way.
<TaoTeShaun> hey, I'm having some wireless issues around connecting to an ad-hoc network.
<miffed> if I drop a script in cron.daily where is the option that controls what time it is run?
<Brucee> is there a decent clock with alarm for ubuntu that is not the cairo-clock? cairo clock seems to be using alot of resources
<Brucee> or someone that can share one?
<TaoTeShaun> When I attempt to connect to the ad-hoc network, NetworkManager just ends.
<UbuntuUser555> sounds like a driver issue
<UbuntuUser555> try using Wicd
<TaoTeShaun> I am using a broadcom card and b43legacy drivers
<UbuntuUser555> broadcom 43xx?
<TaoTeShaun> yes
<mn> could someone here guide me as to what variant of ubuntu would probably best suit me? I have an HP Pavilion 552 Desktop with an Intel Pentium 4 processor running XP Home SP2. 50G HD 736MB
<UbuntuUser555> are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<freenguello> help mi serve una mano con una sk video intel integrata
<mn> XP home SP@
<mn> 2*
<freenguello> non riesco ad abilitare gli effetti grafici
<eblume> mn, the ubuntu variants are just different user interface options. They're the same OS, with different window managers.
<poningru> mn, just use ubuntu you have morethan enough ram and processing power
<poningru> ;)
<alex-weej> axenory: got it, let\s see
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿UbuntuUser555: yes, using 8.04
<ntesla> TaoTeShaun! yes
<alex-weej> axenory: you sent me an MP3...
<alex-weej> axenory: ah i see, it's not...
<kitche> mn: probably xbuntu
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: try this page it got mine working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<axenory> ahhahha you see
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: i realize it says fiesty, but it works for hardy, and has a bug fix for hardy to if it is needed
<RageMachine> anyone using grub 2 on ubuntu 8.04?
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿UbuntuUser555: do you still recommend wicd?
<axenory> alex-weej, hahha you see... I played around the internet looking for a solution and.... I find out that was wm32codecs... but it doesnt work yet... then I found with a friend 2 weeks ago and told me the codecs werent ready yet..... so here I am asking again
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: i would use it as a last resort
<ntesla> he found everything ready for a drive, a monstrous ugly brute, with central openings, mounted on
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<eblume> I need some help with locales in a chroot environment. Does anyone know how to fix an error saying locales aren't found?
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: use it if those instructions dont work
<ntesla> the same who does not believe in telepathy and other psychic manifestations, spiritualism
<alex-weej> axenory: have you tried http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ntesla> i tried to get under cover
<axenory> yep
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿UbuntuUser555: cool, thanks I'll be back in a few min... hope this works
<axenory> once I did
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: i belive you should use step 2a for your step 2.
<cjohnson_> ntesla, what are you on about?
<ntesla> your life
<ntesla> the works, and myself, entered a little place opposite 65 fifth avenue, where i was about twelve years of age when
<alex-weej> axenory: what's strange is that i can sniff nothing out of this file other than its "ASF" container format...
<cjohnson_> argh, spambot
<axenory> ahhah
<axenory> alex-weej, weell thanks any way:P
<timz> who can help me with mac4lin?
<timz> liitle bug
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<UbuntuUser555> does any one know how to broadcast as an access point?
<alex-weej> axenory: actually inside it looks like it's WMA9 *lossless*
<balz> I need help with mythtv.  I cannot change channels with my MCE remote on a PVR 150 (phillips) using the channel up/donw button.  I can access channels 2 - 9 using the number buttons.  Why is this?
<Topler> Hi! I was wondering why i can't listen music while im in Teamspeak 2?
<alex-weej> axenory: how long (minutes:seconds) is this song supposed to be?
<ntesla> i cannot find words to express adequately my keen regret for being unable
<Brucee> i just downloaded alarmclock-0.2.3tar.gz how can i install it from the desktop?
<kitche>  Topler Teamspeak uses OSS
<larry> how can i set scrolls so i don't have to minimalize the page all the time
<kitche> Topler: OSS can only use one channel so it takes over your complete sound really to fix that you need to make teamspeak use alsa-oss
<alex-weej> axenory: could you open a report on http://answers.launchpad.net/ and subscribe me (alex@weej.com) ?
<axenory> alex-weej, I think 3:something
<Jowi> !ot > ntesla
<Dethray> What's the general chat channel for unbuntu?
<ubottu> ntesla, please see my private message
<Topler> kitche thank you
<kitche> Dethray: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jowi> Dethray, ubuntu-offtopic
<cjohnson_> Jowi, it's a spambot I think
<Dethray> thanx
<axenory> alex-weej, mmm ok I will take that in mind
<alex-weej> axenory: using Answers lets us track problems properly and attach bug reports when we've figured it out
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how do I show computer and trash icons on desktop?
<mmk> bonjour
<axenory> alex-weej, thansk
<ntesla> axenory: no
<geirha> !compiling | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ntesla> geirha: true
<poningru> gonzaloaf_laptop, its a setting in gconf-editor
<larry> i need help installing scrolls since i cannot manipulate the pages other than by minimalizing them
<gonzaloaf_laptop> poningru, do you remember the path of the setting?
<Brent_Hecht> Brent iz da best! Brent iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Brent!
<axenory> ntesla, no waht?
<Brent_Hecht> here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! Brent IZ DA BOM!!!
<Brent_Hecht> the crowd chants: Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent
<Brent_Hecht> GO BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttttt!!
<Daze1> zug tug
<Brent_Hecht> Brent iz da best! Brent iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Brent!
<FloodBot2> Brent_Hecht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brent_Hecht> here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent here we go! WOO! WOO! Brent IZ DA BOM!!!
<Brent_Hecht> the crowd chants: Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent Brent
<geirha> gonzaloaf_laptop: /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<Brent_Hecht> Brent Hecht iz da best! Brent Hecht iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Brent Hecht!
<Brent_Hecht> here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Brent Hecht here we go! WOO! WOO! Brent Hecht IZ DA BOM!!!
<Brent_Hecht> the crowd chants: Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht Brent Hecht
<orangefly> is it possible to stream video from ubuntu....???....i want to stream shows and maybe even practices of my band....
<Brent_Hecht> GO BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttttt HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttt!!
<Brent_Hecht> Brent Hecht iz da best! Brent Hecht iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Brent Hecht!
<hfmls> hi
<FloodBot2> Brent_Hecht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex-weej> orangefly: http://www.flumotion.net/
<hfmls> i want to extract zip and rar wich command should i use to download software to do it ?
<orangefly> alex-weej, thanks....
<ntesla> alex-weej: alex-weej must have been prematurely terminated, had said so and if that was creditable merely caused my parents
<Joeseph> I recently installed skype and am trying to get my microphone to work with it. It is plugged into my mike port.  I have it turned halfway up. on the test call, I can't hear myself, and when talking to someone, I can hear myself, but they can't hear me.  Is this the right place to ask?
<alex-weej> ntesla: huh?
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> poningru, thanks, is it necessary to re-login to make changes effect?
<hfmls> ﻿i want to extract zip and rar wich command should i use to download software to do it ?
<geirha> hfmls: the package unrar should be enough
<cypha> why do i always have to ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7 after the screen saver?
<evilbug> hfmls- you don't need to install anything, ubuntu can do that by default.
<hfmls> i can't open .-zip files
<mcarter> hello
<ntesla> the other remaining open, a true monument of past ages, we should push the development
<geirha> hfmls: What release are you running?
<hfmls> i cant open this
<hfmls> http://www.4shared.com/file/57662992/1fb08d43/XS___v41b_x86.html
<hfmls> latest
<favro> 7zip maybe?
<ikonia> hfmls: unzip should do it
<mcarter> I just sudo chmodded the /etc/sudoers file, but now i can't sudo chmod it back, because its not in mode 0400. How can i get sudo working again?
<hfmls> it doesnt
<ntesla> for several hours once building it up
<UbuntuUser555> hfmls: i use file roller, it works fine
<mrvirus> does any one know if exaile has a website.. or where i can find plugins for it
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<UbuntuUser555> cjohnson: check the repositories. If its not there google it
<UbuntuUser555> cjohnson: by google it i mean google a download for it
<Prose> I lost my WPA password but it's still in the keyring, how can I make the keyring display it ?
<axenory> hey is there a way to put ubuntu in saving battery mode
<axenory> ?
<poningru> Prose, just open up NetworkManager and have it display
<axenory> hey is there a way to put ubuntu in battery saving mode?
<rtc> why does ubuntu overwrite by locale if I login from another host via ssh?
<rtc> by locale => my locale
<rtc>  /etc/pam.d/sshd contains auth       required     pam_env.so envfile=/etc/default/locale, which essentially overwrites the locale by the default one
<Prose> poningru: I seriously can't find it
<mrpiracy> is there a way to stop ubuntu from asking me a root password all the time i want to install something?
<Prose> poningru: scrach that
<Prose> scratch that
<Dethray> is there a way to colorize my term in ubuntu?
<poningru> Dethray, you term?
<luz3r> Go to Edit menu > Current Profile > Colors
<Dethray> the default terminal
<Slart> Dethray: there is a line to uncomment.. perhaps in  ~/.bashrc or some similiar file
<mrpiracy> ok, i am trying to unpack a gz file i downloaded, but it says the program doesnt have access to mkdir .... how do i give this program access to perform this?
<cjohnson_> How can I get deskbar 2.20.2 in gutsy?
<axenory> how can i change server?
<axenory> mike IM there
<deeperror> mrpiracy, extract the file in a folder your user has permissions in
<deeperror> mrpiracy, or do   sudo tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<mrpiracy> deeperror, i am trying to save it into my home folder
<Joeseph> does "sound recorder" need jack to work? or what does it use?
<mrpiracy> deeperror, using "archive manager"
<Joeseph> I get a 'resource not found error' when I press play.
<kitche> cjohnson_: we already told you where but here http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/deskbar-applet/2.20/deskbar-applet-2.20.3.tar.bz2 and compile
<AlmightyCthulhu> oh god, spamza really does work, I created a throwaway email to test it
<deeperror> mrpiracy, that i'm not sure
<AlmightyCthulhu> this is evil
<ntesla> rooted this tendency has become realizable through my oscillators will profoundly affect human life
<mrpiracy> deeperror, so do i have to go command line everytime i need to uninstall a package?
<mrpiracy> deeperror, ops, unpack*
<ntesla> a mrpiracy man called mane, employed to do
<deeperror> mrpiracy, it doesn't sound like you are installing packages as you are working with gz files?  Wouldn't that be source?
<mrpiracy> deeperror, it's skype ... i just got it from their website ... it comes in a gz package
<mrpiracy> deeperror, i think i'll have to extract and run ./configure
<dusty_> Hey guys, what is wrong with these rules: http://rafb.net/p/pCvLfU40.html I get the following error: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name ?
<deeperror> yea to install that i think there is an ubuntu specific binary that will work
<AlmightyCthulhu> 5 minutes in, I now have over 300 junk messages
<saikyo78> hello all, i'm new here
<mrpiracy> deeperror, anyway, i wanted to stop ubuntu from asking my password ALL THE TIME, it's annoying
<mrpiracy> deeperror, looks like UAC in Vista
<saikyo78> i hope this is the right place, if not i'll try elsewhere, but can i ask troubleshooting questions here for ubuntu?
<deeperror> mrpiracy, you should download the .dev file for ubuntu set permissions on that to +x and execute it
<deeperror> s/.dev/deb
<mrpiracy> deeperror, there's no deb file
<Dethray> Yay colored bash is fun. :)
<Dethray> Thanx
<amrik> Hi I am having a little trouble with keyboard settings. Can anyone help?
<deeperror> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/  what is the first link?
<ntesla> when first shown in the other hand, currents of different phase, and a bundle
<brady_k> hey everyone... i'm having problems installing ubuntu on my RAID1 config, for alot of reasons, and i was wondering if i remove one of the drives... stick it in another computer... install ubuntu... swap the drive and reconnect it to the RAID array... will that work?
<andresmh> I'm trying to setup a Vista laptop with a 64GB disk to run both Win and Ubuntu  (dual boot). what tool do you recommend me to use to partition my disk?  how much space should I anticipate to use for ubuntu? I basically only need OpenOffice, Firefox, MySQL, Apache and PHP...
<mrpiracy> deeperror, ohhh, yes, sorry ... i am trying skype AND songbird RC2
<mrpiracy> deeperror, songbird is the one in gz file
<mrpiracy> deeperror, but skype now is telling me it's wrong architecture i386 (i'm on x64)
<Slart> andresmh: if you're only going to use one partition I'd make it.. well.. about 30GB or so.. that will leave you some room for files too
<ntesla> to leave no room for a while
<deeperror> mrpiracy, i go command line when working on most things so not sure how to further assist on that
<ntesla> a line of inventors
<ntesla> and now i felt that the specter of exhaustion is looming up threateningly in
<andresmh> I want to have a separate partition just for files (to be shared among Win and Ubuntu)
<Tironos_Drii> can ubuntu MID run on the iphone?
<Slart> andresmh: but if you really want it to be lean you can slim that down to 20GB.. or even 15GB if you keep track of what you're doing so you don't run out of space
<beli> hey folks...what possibilities do i have to crypt an external usb mass storage device?
<deeperror> beli, truecrypt is cool
<hal_v2> So I think I still have windows installed on this computer, how do I check and/or remove it?
<ntesla> smart is a radical change must be going!, and calling for help
<amrik> I would like to be able to type letters with umlauts and accents (eg. ï) on my US keyboard, but the Alt+number trick does not seem to work
<andresmh> so just ubuntu alone takes 15GB min?
<mrpiracy> deeperror, can i bypass this check on architecture? i had skype working in my previous x64 ubuntu install
<Slart> andresmh: my ubuntu install uses about 8GB of disk space at the moment.. but then I've installed some extra stuff
<ikonia> andresmh: no
<ntesla> innumerable uses of great importance
<deeperror> mrpiracy, probably need to go from source then on skype and configure from there
<ikonia> andresmh: ubuntu's defailt install is about 1.2 gig
<Guest27531> Hi. Can any one help me. I'm kinda new to linux. installed ubuntu and trying to connect to my wireless network. It said i'm connected and got an ip. but cant ping router and got no internet ????
<mrpiracy> deeperror, ok, thx, gonna give it a try
<andresmh> ikonia: that sounds more reasoable, especially since the installer CD is only ~700MB
<Gnea> andresmh: no way, that's too much.. unless you install every last possible package for it
<mn> sorry, my internet screwed up.  what ubuntu variant was recommended to me?
<ntesla> ever since that time i have the palaces and pyramids, the function of a kind
<Gnea> !wireless | Guest27531
<ubottu> Guest27531: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beli> deeperror: hmm ok, can i encrypt system partitions with it?
<ikonia> andresmh: keep in mind the cd is installed on a compressed file system called squash fs
<milan> how do i unlock folder when they have the lock icon
<cjohnson_> I'm trying to build deskbar 2.20.3 in gutsy from this url: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/deskbar-applet/2.20/deskbar-applet-2.20.3.tar.bz2  and it says that it can't find gnome-python-2.0...sudo apt-cache search gnome-python doesn't give anything but the development version of gnome-python-2.0
<beli> milan: google about linux and permissions....
<ikonia> milan: change the permissions with a root acount
<ikonia> !permissions > milan
<ubottu> milan, please see my private message
<juro> ubuntu 8.0.4, how can I make programs start when I log on?
<ntesla> i see
<Gnea> !permissions | milan
<ubottu> milan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<UbuntuUser555> TaoTeShaun: im back, how did it go?
<ikonia> juro: make an initscript
<Flannel> !session | juro
<ubottu> juro: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: For example, I have a twenty gig partition and after installing everything I need, I'm only using three and a half.
<andresmh> so how should i go about setting things up? i am currently on vista. i tested the live cd and most stuff works... but I'm afraid running the installation from the CD might screw up my master boot sector or something like that
<ikonia> juro: or put them in your .gnome session file
<milan> thank you
<ntesla> and make improvements, and a number of the first with
<Gnea> ikonia: ah, didn't see that right away.. lag and sudden jump
<juro> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> Gnea: not a problem
<babo> all the files have disappeared from my Desktop. The files are definitely there, i can see them in the file manager. I've done a "killall gnome-panel" but that doesn't fix it.
<babo> what's up with my desktop ?
<babo> all views ...
<ntesla> the views of life and death
<hal_v2> So I think I still have windows installed on this computer, how do I check and/or remove it?
<Slart> babo: the gnome-panel doesn't manage the files on your desktop.. I think nautilus does that
<ntesla> who does not believe him
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: ACTUALLY, it works best to install Ubuntu after Windows. By default, grub will install itself and automatically detect/integrate your Vista partition.
<GleepGlop> so gnome cannot connect to samba shares anymore for some reason
<trippss> what's a good irc channel for tcp related questions, e.g., routing, etc.?
<Gnea> babo: try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart
<Tironos_Drii> can ubuntu MID run on the iphone?
<Gnea> trippss: #networking
<ntesla> and run away he would flap his huge wings in glee
<trippss> Gnea, thanks
<hal_v2> Anyone...anyone at all?
<Gnea> !anyone | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andresmh> bobertdos: that's great. thanks. What about creating a separate partition for my docs? Would you recommend doing that during the repartitioning done by the Ubuntu installer?
<hal_v2> Anyone...anyone at all?
<hal_v2> Anyone...anyone at all?
<hal_v2> Anyone...anyone at all?
<babo> if i wanted to install ubuntu on a windows system, but i didn't want to lose the windows files ?
<Gnea> !repeat | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hal_v2> lol
<ikonia> babo: I don't advise that at all
<Gnea> !abuse > hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2, please see my private message
<babo> ikonia: really ? what about a dual boot then ?
<Slart> hal_v2: wow.. that's a good way to get help.. be really annoying.. yes.. I feel it now.. I want to spend my time answering your questions..
<ikonia> babo: dual boot on seperate partitions is fine
<force> hi all, does anyone know, how I can dsiable alt+tab and alt+esc ?
<hal_v2> Stop taking yourself so seriously.
<hal_v2> lol
<babo> ikonia: an ubuntu install will wipe the disk ? i guess that makes sense ...
<hal_v2> So I think I still have windows installed on this computer, how do I check and/or remove it?
<hkittysmoothie> Is there a way to set firefox to use a proxy server only when visiting specific websites?
<ikonia> babo: no it won't
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, do you have an ntfs partition on your computer?
<ikonia> babo: you can set ubuntu to create partitions/file systems and install to where ever you want
 * Gnea goes back to work
<hal_v2> I'm not sure.
<babo> ikonia: but the file tables will be lost ...
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: Yeah, you can certainly feel free to do that if you wish. If you want to do it later, you can have gparted do it. In the meantime, because Vista is too much of a pain in the but to freshly reinstall, I also recommend letting Ubuntu resize your current partition.
<ikonia> babo: no
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, type this in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l"
<babo> ikonia: well why wouldn't you advise it then ?
<ntesla> a terminal of less than 90 feet in diameter
<andresmh> bobertdos: thanks!
<andresmh> i'll do that
<babo> ikonia: will ubuntu repartition a windows harddrive ?
<andresmh> I got a thinkpad x300 with Dual 2 Core, should I install Ubuntu 64 or 32 bits? For some reason the Vista that came with it is 32-bit
<crdlb> force: with metacity, you can do it in gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<ikonia> babo: because on a windows file system is a non-native file system and the potential for issues/corruption is high in my opinion
<ikonia> babo: if you guide ubuntu it will yes
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, on the right it shows a list of your partitions underneath the "System" header
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, see if any say "ntfs" or "fat"
<force> crdlb, thanks, I will try it out =)
<Slart> andresmh: unless you have a really good reason I'd say go with 32-bit
<ntesla> older reason asserts itself and we formed a psychological society for the first report electrified new york city, or what?
<hal_v2> I see Linux Extended and Linux swap / Solaris
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, that's all?
<RageMachine> anyone run grub2?
<hal_v2> Yes.
<ntesla> i may say, is accurately proportioned to fit the globe if necessary, with inexhaustible resources and immense population thoroughly imbued
<cjohnson_> hal_v2, if so, you have no windows on your machine, congratulations :D
<hal_v2> YAY! Free of the plague!
<babo> ikonia: the ubuntu disk will repartition a windows drive successfully before install allowing a successful dual-boot arrangement ?
<andresmh> Slart: I've heard 64-bit is better at power management, which seems important for a laptop...
<ntesla> remains today seems like a calamity
<ikonia> babo: if you guide it to it will
<ikonia> andresmh: you heard wrong on that
<cjohnson_> !ot | ntesla
<ubottu> ntesla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ntesla> welcome!
<babo> ikonia: is dual-booting easy ?
<cjohnson_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> babo: if you read the text on screen and think about what your doing, it's very easy
<Pirate_Hunter> why is my transfer of files to my windows partition all of a sudden so slow, its like transferring at 2.0Mb/sec :/... ?
<GleepGlop> why will gnome not connect to smb shares but cli will?
<cppmonkey> Hi Im trying to use ALSA with wine and I need a way to select the SB rather than the HDMI interface, can only one help?
<Slart> andresmh: hmm.. I don't think 64bit is better at anything but raw calculations .. and handling more memory
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: If you know you've got a 64-bit board, it's your decision. Certain things like Flash and Java can give you big headaches in 64-bit Ubuntu, but other than that, it works pretty darn well.
<babo> ikonia, ubuntu live will give me the option of setting up a dual-boot ? since when ?
<cjohnson_> babo, don't select guided partitioning during that step
<ikonia> babo: how many times "yes" if you pay attention to whats on screen and answer the questions your asked it will do it fine
<Tironos_Drii> can ubuntu MID run on the iphone?
<ikonia> Tironos_Drii: mid ?
<cjohnson_> babo, instead, resize your current partition and choose the new empty space to write to
<ikonia> Tironos_Drii: as in a midi file ?
<babo> ikonia: since when does ubuntu offer a Q&A to dualbooting though ?
<force> crdlb, it works, thanks!!!
<cjohnson_> babo, or however you want it set up
<force> =)
<cjohnson_> !dualboot | babo
<ubottu> babo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<andresmh> Slart, bobertdos, ikonia: interesting. I do have 4GB of memory. Will Ubuntu 32-bit recognize the 4GB?
<ikonia> babo: don't be silly, it asks you things like "do you want to wipe the whole disk" - obviously if you say "yes" you won't be dual booting
<Tironos_Drii> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: No it will not.
<Slart> andresmh: not all of it.. you'll be able to use something like 3.5 GB
<ikonia> Tironos_Drii: I dont believe so
<Tironos_Drii> :<
<ikonia> andresmh: it will with PAE extensions
<Slart> andresmh: considering you've got 4GB of memory I'd say install the 64-bit version
<andresmh> it's interesting that Vista 32bit does recognize the 4GB
<babo> ikonia: right. but at some stage the boot loader is going to have to be edited no ? or is that taken care of ? I'm just trying to gauge the complexity here cause it's my mates computer. My laptop is dual-boot but i set it up a few years ago and as i remember it wasn't a trivial task ...
<andresmh> maybe it's lying
<Slart> ikonia: does PAE come with any regular consumer computers?
<hkittysmoothie> Is there a way to set firefox to use a proxy server only when visiting specific websites?
<Alemanne86> anybody knows the freeze problem of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: or maybe you do have 64-bit Vista and the labels on the system are wrong :D
<ikonia> babo: if you read the screens it will tell you when / if it's updating the boot loader as the boot loader will be replaced from windows to the "grub" boot loader
<ikonia> Slart: I believe on most recent boards it will be available.
<babo> Alemanne86, it's a penguin, it's meant to freeze every now and again ...
<deeperror> hkittysmoothie, don't think so what are you trying to do?
<andresmh> bobertdos: hehe. i'm reading it on the system info utility "32-bit operating system"
<babo> ikonia, since when did the dual-boot option become so easy on Ubuntu Live ?
<Slart> ikonia: hmm.. wikipedia had some good info on it.. seems it should be supported on almost everything these days..
<ikonia> babo: always been that way
<hkittysmoothie> deeperror, I want to access my wordpress server, but I can't use "localhost" and putting my external IP redirects me to my LAN configuration page
<babo> hmm
<ikonia> Slart: exactly, pretty much
<ikonia> Slart: but your right the odd one won't have it
<bobertdos> ﻿andresmh: Okay, odd, but I wouldn't sweat it too much. Go with 64-bit Ubuntu.
<Alemanne86> thx
<deeperror> hkittysmoothie, how about updating hosts?
<hkittysmoothie> deeperror, what do you mean?
<changke> skype start automatically on startup but doesn't appear in the startup list when I go system->preferences->sessions? how to stop it starting?
<deeperror> hkittysmoothie, what is the ip of the wordpress server?  add that to /etc/hosts along with the domain that you want to point to that address
<hkittysmoothie> deeperror, how should I format it?
<bobertdos> ﻿changke: Maybe Ubuntu was set to remember sessions and it remembered Skype running from a previous session..........
<khaije1> anyone know if webmin supports iscsi target mgmt?
<ikonia> khaije1: webmin is not supported or an ubuntu product
<ikonia> Kaurin: therefore it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<_2> i still need/want to get my broken "su" working,  any help here ?
<Kaurin> eh? :)
<ikonia> _2: what's up
<ikonia> Kaurin: webmin is not made by ubuntu - nor is it in the ubuntu repos/supported by the ubuntu community
<_2> ikonia su is still broken on the pindrive
<hkittysmoothie> deeperror, nevermind my last question, I added it to /etc/hosts, now what?
<ikonia> _2: what's the issue though
<Kaurin> ikonia: i dident ask... khaije1 did i think :D
<Chelsey> fgsfds
<ikonia> Kaurin: apologies, didn't see the difference
<_2> ikonia i think we talked yesterday    su: permission denied!
<Kaurin> hahah its ok :P
<Phipho> khaijel : did you know how to setting usb cdma modem on ubuntu
<ikonia> _2: don't think we did
<Kaurin> nice talking to ya, later
<_2> ikonia and perms on /bin/su are 4755
<bobertdos> !sudo | _2
<ubottu> _2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<GleepGlop> i would only use webmin locally if at all
<ikonia> _2: what's up with that
<_2> bobertdos thank you for the heads up   if i need that i'll remember it.
<ikonia> bobertdos: pay attention to what he's talking about before randomly hitting factoids
<Carpe|Diem> Is it possible to create a link from a folder?
<_2> ikonia ?
<ikonia> _2: setuid read execute, looks fine
<ikonia> _2: or am I missing something ?
<Slart> Carpe|Diem: link from a folder? do you mean a link *to* a folder?
<ikonia> _2: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 30288 2008-04-03 02:07 /bin/su
<changke> skype starts automatically on startup but doesn't appear in the startup list when I go system->preferences->sessions? how to stop it starting?
<khaije1> Phipho: there is bitpim, aside from that whatever ppp app you like
<_2> ikonia yes i know.   that's just the default next question,  what are the perms on /bin/su   i was anticipating
<Pirate_Hunter> could anyone explain to me why would my file transfer to another partition be so slow, its like transferring at 2.0Mb/sec?
<ikonia> _2: ooh, no, I'm waiting for you to tell me tbe problem
<ratpoison> hello! is there anyway to learn my ip from bash?
<ikonia> ratpoison: ip addr
<ratpoison> (not the lan ip)
<khaije1> Phipho: they often need root access to open the /dev/ttyACM device though so be mindful of that
<ikonia> ratpoison: ifconfig
<Carpe|Diem> Slart, yes, like using the link command in shell
<ikonia> ratpoison: well, what ip then
<_2> ikonia i did.     su: permission denied!    <<<
<ikonia> _2: this is an ubuntu box ?
<_2> yes
<_2> ikonia minimal install on a pindrive
<ikonia> _2: can you show me the output of ls -la /bin/s please
<ikonia> _2: pendrive ?
<GleepGlop> /bin/su  on mine is -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root
<ratpoison> no, my external ip, the one I have on teh internets
<ikonia> ratpoison: thats handled by your router
<ikonia> ratpoison: your ip address is what's on ubuntu, the router does the rest
<ratpoison> yeah, but I do have a widget that can show me that
<Slart> Carpe|Diem: take a look at this.. it looks promising http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n6l.htm
<ray_> how i remove somthing from my trash bin if got no premition to do it
<ratpoison> what command does this use, I wonder
<ikonia> ratpoison: none
<ray_> i get what i do on ubuntu 8.04?
<_2> ikonia yes the perms on /bin/su are 4755  or as you stated -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root
<Carpe|Diem> Slart, thank you very much:)
<ikonia> ratpoison: as I've just said, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<MrMist> I'm having problems with my touchpad... suddenly it doesn't work anymore. Any ideas ?
<bobertdos> !trash | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> _2: ok, just wanted to verify they match up on the output of ls
<_2> ikonia k
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: wget http://Www.whatismyip.com -O - -o /dev/null | grep '<TITLE>' | sed -r 's/<TITLE>WhatIsMyIP\.com \- //g' | sed -r 's/<\/TITLE>//g'
<Guest65026> Hi all, can someone point me to a font that has the Real, Natural and Integer number symbols (stylised R, N and I) please?
<ikonia> _2: whats the owner/group on su ?
<ratpoison> yeah, neither do my ports. but I can do nmap (insertip) -p (insertport) -PN and find out if my ports are open
<ray_> bob i have tryed to remove or clear it and get messge telling me i dont have permiton to move file
<_2> root
<sergiolitwiniuk> any idea how can i get dynomation? is an app for engine simulation,
<_2> ikonia root
<bobertdos> ray_ You'll want to use sudo in the terminal to remove things from the trash bin if they're being stubborn or having permission problems.
<ikonia> _2: owner and group ?
<khaije1> ikonia: do u know if ebox supports iscsi targets?
<burhan> Guest65026: wingdings?
<ray_> bob its a drm folder
<ikonia> _2: ahhh I got it
<_2> ikonia yes
<burhan> Guest65026: that's just a guess.
<ratpoison> GleepGlop: thnx, not exactly convenient though
<ray_> how i put it back ddont want to remove it
<ikonia> _2: I think I know the problem
<_2> ikonia i'm all ears.
<ikonia> _2: can you open a pastebin please and put the output of ldd /bin/su
<Slart> Carpe|Diem: it seems ln -s creates links to folders too.. just like files
<ray_> to were it belong nevber did it with sudo in turminal
<ray_> bob
<GleepGlop> ill put it in a pastebin for ya. make a bash script from it
<Carpe|Diem> oh, nice Slart
<ikonia> _2: your on a pen drive, I bet the libs are linked against the wrong path
<Carpe|Diem> I will be using that instead:)
<burhan> Carpe|Diem: in linux, a folder is just a special file :)
<Carpe|Diem> :))
<ray_> bob what i do there drm folder
<lenswipe> How do i share www with read and write permissions on a network?
<_2> ikonia it will take a minute,  that system is not inet ready because of the su issue
<lenswipe> i can share it with read only
<lenswipe> but not read and write
<ray_> want to put it back to were it belong but get that err
<Guest65026> Burham: Ubunut doesn't come with Wingdings - it's a Windows font I think
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37226/
<ikonia> _2: thats fine
<lenswipe> i cant write to it through samba
<lenswipe> anyone know why?
<burhan> Guest65026: you can install it, try !fonts
<ray_> bobertdos youy still here with me
<ray_> ?
<ratpoison> bash script, who would have thought
<ratpoison> :p
<lenswipe> ANYONE?
<ratpoison> thnx a bunch
 * lenswipe knocks on the table
<_2> ikonia the path returns  /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<ikonia> _2: just one lib?
<ray_> any one eles
 * lenswipe waves to everyone and shouts for help
<bobertdos> ray_: I'm still here, what's up?
<lenswipe> *clears throat*
<SNuxoll> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> lenswipe: do you get any error messages when you try writing to it?.. and stop being silly
<lenswipe> *Ahem*
<eblume> Hi. Is there a way to install a second version of Ubuntu (32 bit & 64 bit) without needing to burn a disc? I've already got a 64 bit installation and I want a 32 bit clean environment (not chroot) as well, and I'd love to avoid having to burn a disc.
<_2> ikonia just one path   all others are libs without paths
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: np, i had to use that with afraid.org to change/update my dynamic ip
<lenswipe> Slart: No
<changke> ] /ignore
<ikonia> _2: I think thats the problem
<lenswipe> Slart: i want to write to /var/www with a windows machine using samba
<burhan> eblume: run it in a virtual machine.
<Phipo> khaijel : but that's usb no detected, it just have bus and device no. if i "lsusb" no name for a driver
<ray_> bobertdos in my trash bin its a dlongrm folder how i put them back were belong i get premition err how i put it back to were be
<ikonia> _2: I'll pastebin, and tell me what's different
<MrMist> Hmm... anyone? My synaptics touchpad doesn't work anymore.. "Synaptics Touchpad can't grab event device"
<ray_> never did trah bin with sudo in turminal yet
<ray_> on 8.04
<eblume> burhan, I'd really like to make it a clean environment with a second boot... I'm trying to run proprietary 3d applications in it.
<_2> ikonia i'll compair with this system   same release
<lenswipe> Slart: I just to know how someone suggested adding myself to the samba group in users and groups
<ikonia> _2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37228/
<lenswipe> Slart: But again, im not sure....
<ikonia> _2: ignore the 64bit hardcoded path
<saikyo78> hi - - is there any way i can get help with running wireless on ubuntu?  i am following a guide online, using terminal and am getting hung up at the last step
<lenswipe> Slart: U got any ideas?
<_2> ikonia compairing my own system here   nothing differs.
<ray_> bobertdos, what i do?
<changke> would someone help me with my startup programs please?
<infexion> MrMist: I am not sure why your touch pad does not work... Do you have another mouse connected?
<killaz> Is there a catalogue collections which can import all avi files in a certain directory so that I can keep a collections of movies. SOmething like GCStart but with an important feature: automatic import movies based on extension for example .avi
<changke> skype starts automatically on startup but doesn't appear in the startup list when I go system->preferences->sessions? how to stop it starting?
<ikonia> _2: how can that be, all mine have paths to /lib
<Guest27531> Hi. Can any one help me. I connected to my wireless network using nm-applet. router registers connection. but i have no internet and cant ping router. need help
<ikonia> _2: you said only 1 had a path
<_2> ikonia and su works here.   and seeing that nothing differs i can pastebin the out.
<Slart> lenswipe: read the samba docs.. I'm guessing you have a permissions problem.. try !samba for bot-goodness
<lenswipe> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bobertdos> ray_ So, you don't want to delete it, but rather restore it?
<MrMist> infexion: Yeah, but I've had the mouse attached for quite some time, and the touchpad has always been working
<_2> ikonia http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3ae5e459
<killaz> automatic import entries based on the .avi files found..
<ray_> bobertdos,  yes there drm folder
<infexion> MrMist: or have you updated your ubuntu kernel?
<_2> ikonia that the same on both the working system and the non-working
<ray_> getting permition err
<eblume> Does anyone know of a way to install a second installation of Ubuntu on a machine without having to go to the trouble of burning a CD, etc?
<ray_> whebnn try to move it out
<MrMist> infexion: I have, yes. Should that have anything to say?
<Guest27531> Hi. Can any one help me. I connected to my wireless network using nm-applet. router registers connection. but i have no internet and cant ping router. need help
<ikonia> _2: I need you to walk through (follow paths and smylinks) on all those libs
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: better external IP bash script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37229/
<ikonia> _2: I'll put money that one of those is not there/accessable
<infexion> Mr.Mist: I know if you update the kernel that it usually wipes a lot of drivers
<MrMist> infexion: I get a warning in the Xorg log, saying: (WW) Synaptics Touchpad can't grab event device, errno=16
<burhan> eblume: you can remote boot it, netinstall, etc -- but its too much of a hassle. Easier to burn a CD, partition your disk, and do it that way. Of course, the easiest it to run a vm.
<_2> ikonia ok   i'm on it.  i'll get back to you.
<ikonia> _2: no problem
<Slart> eblume: I'm just guessing here but perhaps you can just copy a working ubuntu install to another drive and try changing the grub-settings.. you might need to change the /etc/fstab too.. and possibly somewhere else too
<ray_> bobertdos,  what i do?
<infexion> Mr. Mist See that might be because of the update and possibly an incompatibility
<Slart> eblume: but I'd go with burning a live cd any day if I had a choice
<eblume> Slart, that would be perfect except that my current install is 64bit, and I want a clean 32 bit environment.
<ratpoison> GleepGlop: excellent! say, do you know of any online resource that turns bash noobs into wizards?
<MrMist> infexion: Hmm... in /dev/input there's no "event16" interface... maybe there's some wrong mapping somewhere
<ikonia> ratpoison: tldp.org
<Slart> eblume: hmm.. check out the !pendrive install info.. it might work for regular hard drives too
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: im a noob, so i dont know. well, im more of a hack
<Guest27531> Hi. Can any one help me. I connected to my wireless network using nm-applet. router registers connection. but i have no internet and cant ping router. need help
<infexion> MrMist: it is a possibility
<ray_> bobertdos, still here
<ratpoison> well if a noob can conjure up a simple bash script in seconds, then what do you call one who can't? :p
<MrMist> infexion: Any way to "rebind" the event device currently associated with the synaptic driver then ?
<alraune> !wireless >﻿ Guest27531:
<eblume> Oh also, what's the best way to resize an ext3 partition/
<infexion> MrMist: did you check the ubuntu forums for an answer?
<burhan> Guest27531: can you ping any other host on your net?
<GleepGlop> ratpoison: this will get you started http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles2/043.html
<alraune> eblume: gparted
<infexion> MrMist: I am not sure how to go about that to be honest
<GleepGlop> peace
<MrMist> infexion: yeah... can't find any
<bobertdos> ray_: In the trash directory, you could try: sudo cp -r <directory> <destination>
<eblume> alraune, thanks!
<ratpoison> thnx a bunch everyone! see you around!
<zboy417> hey everyone...why does my laptop run hotter when its running Ubuntu than when running Windows (its a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4527)
<ray_> bobertdos,  were do i put them in ubuntu 8.04
<ray_> want to make sure go in right spot
<Guest27531> burhan i did no real awnser. and no i cant ping
<Slart> zboy417: perhaps windows is better at scaling down the cpu/gpu/hard-drive/display etc
<Qwerty> Im trying to restart ssh but the file /etc/init.d/ssh does not exist so I don't now how to restart it. Any ideas?
<bobertdos> ﻿ray_: I don't really know where they go. I guess it depends on the player you're using.
<ikonia> Qwerty: is it there ?
<_2> ikonia  no go man.   all present and accounted for   links and targets
<ray_> bobertdos,  nopt sure were i would put it
<Qwerty> ikonia: ssh exists but not in that direction.
<ikonia> _2: damn, I would have put mone on that
<ray_> all i get is drm on folder
<ikonia> Qwerty: how did you install ssh ?
<burhan> Guest27531: ifconfig and check if you have an ip
<zboy417> slart...why can't Ubuntu access the temp sensors though? (i've tried "acpi -V")
<Brucee> can someone give a link to a alarm clock for ubuntu hardy?
<Slart> !sensors | zboy417
<ubottu> zboy417: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Brucee> or send me one
<bony> i tried to start gedit at a given time using at command but what i found was that at uses sh to execute all the commands and when i tried $sh gedit i get an error saying cannot execute file. what should i do in order to start gedit with sh?
<_2> ikonia i was sure hoping you were right too.   i have been troubled with this for three days now.
<ray_> bobertdos, any idea
<Slart> zboy417: you might have to setup the sensor software first.. or it might be some other problem.
<Siph0n> hey, I updated to the 2.6.26.2 kernel, using the master kernel thread on ubuntuforums, and now my audio has scratching noises in the background. Any ideas?
<Qwerty> ikonia: Don't remember but since I am a "Noobie" a fair guess would be through synaptic
<ikonia> _2: let me think
<Guest27531> burhan i got an ip. and i see that there is a device connected to the router
<MacGyverNL> burhan, alraune, I've checked Guest27531's config. His wireless drivers are loaded and iwconfig shows his wireless interface. He's trying to get roaming mode to work, and I'm at a loss since I'm no wireless expert either.
<zboy417> ok
<ikonia> Qwerty: ahh install the openssh-server package
<bobertdos> ﻿ray_: not really, sorry
<ray_> any one know in ubuntu 8.04 to put a drm folder
<burhan> Guest27531: how many interfaces are connected now to the network from your host?
<ray_> got them in trash bin
<Phipo> burhan: hi you indonesian, i have usb cdma modem how to connect to ubuntu? but that's usb no detected, it just have bus and device no. if i "lsusb" no name for a driver
<ray_> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<alraune> ﻿MacGyverNL:I'm no wireless guru either, ifup eth<x>  ?!
<Olivier_G> Hi !
<ray_> any one
<Olivier_G> I'm looking for a sound/pulseAudio expert :-)
<ray_> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<ray_> !Alpha
<bobertdos> ﻿zboy417: Going back to your original question, one of my guesses would be because of compiz. If you have extra visual effects enabled especially, the graphics card works a lot harder.
<MacGyverNL> burhan: His wired interface works. He tried it with wired enabled and with wired disabled.
<ray_> bobertdos,  how i get ride of it in trash
<ray_> bin
<ray_> if want to
<MacGyverNL> So at the moment it's the only connected interface.
<alraune> !trah  |﻿ray_:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trah
<alraune> !trash  |﻿ray_:
<ubottu> ﻿ray_:: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<fabio> hi, i'm trying to convert an rpm from opensuse 11 into a debian package using alien, but sudo alien gtk2-theme-openSUSE-11.0-16.1.noarch.rpm just gives me "Unpacking of 'gtk2-theme-openSUSE-11.0-16.1.noarch.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 153." using ubuntu hardy
<fabio> any help?
<Guest27531> buran wireless is in roaming mode
<Phipo> burhan: hi you indonesian, i have usb cdma modem how to connect to ubuntu? but that's usb no detected, it just have bus and device no. if i "lsusb" no name for a driver
<alraune> fabio: not available as tarball ?
<zboy417> hmm....now to figure out how to run lm-sensors
<fabio> couldn't find it anywhere
<bobertdos> ray_: In the terminal, type: sudo rm -irf .local/share/Trash/<the directory name>
<burhan> MacGyverNL: if the wired is working at the same time as the wireless, then it could be that the default route is set to go through the wired.
<burhan> Phipo: I'm not Indonesian.
<zboy417> i used the synaptic package installer...but now how to run it
<alraune> fabio: not available as tarball ? rpmseek (google)
<MacGyverNL> burhan: But he's now got wired disabled and it's still not working.
<_2> ikonia i have even ran a command to reinstall every package on that system   hoping that it was something along that line.   no joy.   same error.    and that is from a failsafe root acount too   " su: permission denied! "
<datacrusher> hi people
<Phipo> burhan: you see my question?
<datacrusher> iv installed a samba server with ubuntu
<burhan> pastebin the output of route
<bobertdos> ﻿zboy417: The terminal would probably be the best bet.
<Phipo> burhan: i have usb cdma modem how to connect to ubuntu? but that's usb no detected, it just have bus and device no. if i "lsusb" no name for a driver
<datacrusher> but the version that comes with it its 3.028, wich dont work with windows vista
<mahfiaz> !ask > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<burhan> Phipo: what is the brand of your modem?
<datacrusher> oh sorry
<mahfiaz> datacrusher, does it give any error?
<rambo3> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<vnix> how i set my GDM become default display manager?
<impotence> vnix you can do that from the login screen
<MrMist> any way to get back to the "default " xorg.conf ?
<MrMist> any dpkg-reconfigure I can run ?
<bobertdos> vnix: Under Options at the login screen, there's a menu for controlling sessions.
<ray_> bobertdos,  one file still in trash bin give me permition err
<vnix> okie
<ray_> what i do now
<TheMaxzilla> Can you hide the (n=TheMaxzilla@ip132.214.123.22.frontiernet.net) when you enter / leave a channel?
<datacrusher> iv installed an ubuntu samba server, wich comes with samba 3.028. iv seen on samba.org that version 3.2 that can take the windows vista environment to work with it, since iv made many tests with a smb.conf file, and worked fine untill i need authentication. So iv downloaded form the samba.org site the version 3.2 .tar, because apt-get upgrade samba dont give me the latest version, so, how do i install a .tar samba package on ubuntu?
<bobertdos> ray: then: sudo rm <that file>
<burhan> TheMaxzilla: get a user mask
<dusty_> Can anyone see a way to improve on these rules or does anyone have any advice/comments about them ? http://rafb.net/p/FucSMY32.html  I am looking to see if i am doing this correctly and if the rules are in the right places ?
<speener> hey, does anyone know how to stop windows from sticking to the panels in gnome? its annoying as hell because larger windows always stick and i cant place them where i want...
<ray_> bobertdos,  in my drm i have the ect file folder
<TheMaxzilla> burhan: can I find that at freenode's site?
<burhan> TheMaxzilla: yes.
<burhan> TheMaxzilla: you can also ask in #freenode I believe
<ray_> bobertdos,  in ther drm its has lost and found
<Kcaj> How can I create Adobe Flash Applications on Linux?
<ray_> bobertdos,  i need this folder what i do to restore it
<fabio> sry was on the phone
<Kcaj> Is there an alternative to runing an emulator?
<fabio> couldn't find any tarballs
<ray_> out of trash bin
<fabio> rpmseek gives me nothing
<burhan> Kcaj: you can use flex.
<ray_> were it gose
<burhan> Kcaj: but that's about it.
<Kcaj> "flex"?
<ray_> any one here know what drm folder is
<ray_> i see it in trash bin
<ray_> in ubuntu 8.04
<mcadetg> can someone tell me why "vim" on ubuntu doesn't do vsplit?
<ray_> dont want to del it if need it
<mcadetg> or how can I get vsplit?
<speener> anyone?
<vnix> I select GNOME session it's still the same..
<Seveas> mcadetg, 'cause by default vim-tiny is installed. Install the package called vim
<mahfiaz> datacrusher, am I right, your actual problem is, you can't get the user/password right?
<ray_> anyone
<mcadetg> Seveas: thank you
<MacGyverNL> burhan: It seems your hunch might be correct. He disabled wired network through the gui, then wireless wouldn't work. Now he's physically disabled the interface (ifconfig eth1 down) and now wireless works
<vnix> When i click on Login Screen, GDM is not running
<bobertdos> ray_: DRM stands for Digital Rights Management. That folder probably has certificates for protected digital music.
<ray_> bobertdos, how i restore it back to were it gose ever time i try to del it it dont go away
<ray_> and get permition err ever time how i restore it
<ray_> i think it dose
<reikiandrew> hi there
<Guest27531> burhan; if i do "ifconfig eth1 down" wireless works
<rambo3> Seveas, are you still OP?
<zboy417> how do i run lm-sensors in terminal?
<mahfiaz> ray_, run sudo chown yourusername -R ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ray_> mah so its user name i chose when installed
<mahfiaz> ray_, yes, the very same
<ray_> mahfiaz, what i do now ran it
<Phipo> burhan : i use ZTE
<Kcaj> Are thereany tols to help me create flash applications on Linux?
<ray_> what i do now to restore it to were it gose
<Kcaj> or do I need Windows?
<ray_> were do i put it
<burhan> MacGyverNL: because the default route is still active.
<MacGyverNL> Any way to refresh the routing table on network settings change?
<chao1> has anyone here ever used the Ubuntu Recovery Remix CD or Testdisk
<ray_> mahfiaz, were it gose ran your command
<burhan> Phipo: what is ZTE?
<ray_> now what i do
<mahfiaz> ray_, this should make all these files yours, I thought it was to be permission problem
<burhan> MacGyverNL: you can always "manually" edit the route, but /etc/init.d/networking restart usually works.
<Phipo> burhan : the cdma usb modem merk
<mahfiaz> ray_, paste it into terminal
<_2> chaol testdisk
<ray_> mahfiaz, yes i want to put the drm folder back were it belong were do i put it
<ray_> mahfiaz, i did
<burhan> Phipo: find me the serial number or manufacturer name. ZTE sounds like a cell phone company.
<ray_> now need to restore it to the spot on ubuntu 8.04 were it should go
<MacGyverNL> burhan: Thanks, I'll see what we can get working.
<datacrusher> hm.. i see i use hardy, wich dont have the samba version 3.2, only for intrepid
<datacrusher> how do i backport thys version?
<ray_> its spamm d small r samll m
<burhan> !backports > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<infexion> whoever was looking for flash development for linux take a look at f4l.sourceforge.net
<harisund> I have a DHCP server running on Ubuntu, with my private LAN connected to a switch. The switch has 2 wireless access points connected to it. Is there anyway for Ubuntu to detect through which wireless access point a DHCP request is coming in?
<ray_> were it belong in ubuntu dont want to del it if need it
<chao1> I am running it now and actually ran it several times and It shows me a correct partition table after analyzing it and I tell it to write but upon reboot it still does not work. any ideas what i am doing wrong
<mahfiaz> ray_, for me rightclick in trash -> restore works
<ray_> mahfiaz,  dont have that
<mahfiaz> harisund, run sudo dhclient
<burhan> harisund: you can check which device is requesting it by the arp header -- I think.
<ray_> now what i do
<luz3r> I am running a domain, my IP updated but I can't connect to my domain now.
<_2> chao1 no. no idea.   you are running it as root ?    and not on a mounted fs
<paolo> Hi *. I removed the panel above, and now a black screen is left. What is worse is that anytime that I have a window there, it will get "dirty"
<luz3r> When I ping my domain it shows my old IP.
<chao1> correct
<burhan> luz3r: talk to your DNS provider
<Phipo> burhan : yup that's like cell phone. but it is CDMA usb modem. it is do not serial number. just type for ZTE MG880
<Blaqlight> luz3r, your ip isn't updated in the DNS poole yet,
<_2> chao1 those are the only two things that i know of that would/should/could cause that  if an fs was mounted   or if you didn't have permission (not root)
<mahfiaz> ray_, ok sorry, i am on intrepid :(, then I am not sure if there is a way to determine, where the file was
<chao1> _2: well do you think that since none of the partitions are able to be mounted that that could cause the problem?
<burhan> mahfiaz: you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<ray_> should i put it in the file system
<ray_> ?
<Phipo> burhan : yup that's like cell phone. but it is CDMA usb modem. it is do not serial number. just type for ZTE MG680
<_2> chao1 no.   because testdisk is supposed to rewrite the partition table   thus they should all become "mountable"
<dusty_> Can anyone see a way to improve on these rules or does anyone have any advice/comments about them ? http://rafb.net/p/FucSMY32.html  I am looking to see if i am doing this correctly and if the rules are in the right places ?
<mahfiaz> burhan, I am not here to get help :)
<burhan> Phipo: you can get it to work with pppd, assuming the modem is detected correctly.
<vnix> How I remove kubuntu
<Seveas> vnix, install something else :)
<_2> vnix nuke it's fs and replace the boot loader
<ray_> itsa no biggy
<ray_> mahfiaz,  i del it
<burhan> mahfiaz: great :)
<vnix> _2
<Siph0n> hey, if i have a sound issue, where should i look? I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.22-15 to 2.6.26.2, and now I get a scratching noise in the background of any audio
<vnix> can explained more
<Blaqlight> !puregnome | vnix
<ubottu> vnix: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<chao1> _2: well i am running it right now. I might have you walk me through it when its done if u dont mind.
<burhan> Phipo: the new *experimental* network manager should allow you to use it.
<vnix> thanks
<Blaqlight> np
<kefdub> my logout/turn off window has changed, so now i cant restart or turn off my pc.
<_2> chao1 i can't really tell you anything that isn't displayed on the screen at the time...    i can sujest that you   cat /proc/mounts   to make sure that nothing on that disk is mounted...
<powergoal> kefdub: restart: telinit 6 in console, turn off: telinit 0
<Phipo> burhan : i have try it, if i 'lsusb' thats no merk detected, just bus and device no. to show
<kefdub> thanks
<Phipo> burhan : i have try it thats no work, if i 'lsusb' thats no merk detected, just bus and device no. to show
<burhan> Phipo: tail -f /var/log/messages when you unplug, then replug the device.
<infinite> hi folks,how do i extract a tar.gz file into a new folder.this is what i tried  tar -zxvf pftpfxp_v0.11.4mew6.tar.gz pftp
<powergoal> infinite: if the tar.gz file does not contain a folder then i think it extracts to the current folder.  if youc reate the pftp folder first and the work from within it, you should extract to that point.
<Phipo> burhan : i try it too it is error message
<_2> infinite and ?
<Phipo> burhan : i just can do it to windows system not on ubuntu
<infinite> ok thank you very much,i'll try it out
<powergoal> infinite: alternatively, you can pass -C /directory/name/here to point to the directory to extract to.
<burhan> Phipo: I'm sorry I don't know how to help you.
<powergoal> Phipo: what are you trying to do?
<Phipo> burhan : ok thanks. i love ubuntu but it can work
<chao1> _2, if I Create a new log file or append it where does it put that so that I can cat it
<normloman> Does anyone know how to auto right align icons in gnome?
<Phipo> powergoal: i have usb cdma modem how to connect to ubuntu? but that's usb no detected, it just have bus and device no. if i "lsusb" no name for a driver
<paolo> Hi *. I removed the panel above, and now a black screen is left. What is worse is that anytime that I have a window there, it will get "dirty"
<_2> chao1 probably $PWD   not sure.
<chao1> ok
<_2> chao1 if done as  sudo testdisk  that would be the users home
<powergoal> Phipo: you tried tail -f dmesg to see if you get any info when you plug it in?
<_2> chao1   if not there look in /root/   and /var/log/
<Phipo> powergoal: i have to connect with pppd, kppp, and wvdial, but thats modem not read from ubuntu
<_2> chao1 but still probably $PWD   i'm just not sure.
<powergoal> Phipo: yeah, i'm not familiar enough with modems, im sorry
<sulz> Hello, I'm looking to do some PERL scripts on my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop.  Is there anything I need to do extra to be able to do PERL?
<dusty_> Can anyone see a way to improve on these rules or does anyone have any advice/comments about them ? http://rafb.net/p/FucSMY32.html  I am looking to see if i am doing this correctly and if the rules are in the right places ?
<jokkaa> hmm.. my emerald suddenly removed all my toolbars.. any ideas why?
<_2> !modem > phipo
<ubottu> phipo, please see my private message
<infinitycircuit> sulz, sudo apt-get install perl
<Phipo> poewrgoal: i see the error message
<alraune> Phipo: can u use other usb-media like stick or hd ?
<sulz> infinitycircuit----------after that do I do anything else
<infinitycircuit> sulz, no
<_2> Phipo i had the bot link you the wiki page that might help trouble shoot    or maybe not.
<bluefox83> i need help getting the program "screen" to start without using sudo O.o
<RageMachine> bluefox83, uh, what?
<sulz> infinitycircuit------------so I just write away, no need for anything else
<_2> bluefox83 own your home.
<bluefox83> RageMachine, are you familiar with "screen"?
<infinitycircuit> sulz, if you write a script, then use "perl <script>" to execute it
<bluefox83> _2, i do...
<RageMachine> bluefox83, nope. but it shouldn't need sudo
<MrMist> My touchpad isn't working, but the buttons on it are working... what is wrong ??
<_2> bluefox83 :)   it's a sujestion that might get screen working for the user in question
<Phipo> alraune: yes i can use. thats just a usb modem ZTE is not work
<powergoal> RageMachine: make sure that it is in your PATH.  it could be that it is located in /usr/sbin or /usr/local/sbin
<powergoal> bluefox83: that was for you... whoops
<RageMachine> powergoal, talking to the wrong person?
<creatix> join #ubuntu-de
<mahfiaz> MrMist, sometimes touchpad buttons are at /dev/psaux, while touchpad itself not
<powergoal> RageMachine: yeah, so that.  my bad
<bluefox83> Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 775.  <--the error
<_2> bluefox83 i don't think sudo screen   is a good idea.   screen then sudo -i within one session.
<creatix> sry ;)
<RageMachine> powergoal :P
<MrMist> mahfiaz: Hmm... know how to fix this then ?
<trippss> just installed wireshark on hardy but doesn't have (root) version in menu so useless unless I run sudo from terminal. what happened to the root option?
<mahfiaz> MrMist, fix your /etc/init.d/X11/xorg.conf
<powergoal> bluefox83: chmod 775 /var/run/screen
<Slart> trippss: I installed wireshark a short while ago and I got the root menu option
<burhan> trippss: edit the link and add gksudo to the beginning of the command, this will make it launch with root permissions.
<mahfiaz> MrMist, I was pointing out, that this is hardware, those touchpad buttons belong to trackpoint-mouse
<_2> powergoal is that a known issue ?
<bluefox83> powergoal, yeah but every time i ssh into that machine it always makes me do the chmod over again...
<trippss> burhan, coolthx
<trippss> Slart, strange
<MrMist> mahfiaz: But what do I set the value to ?
<chao1> _2, got it. (the log file) $PWD turned out to be the same as ~/ or /home/root but it was definately there. thanks. Still running testdisk once more.
<bobertdos> Is it still necessary to run that configuration script for lm-sensors or does it build it's own list now?
<mahfiaz> MrMist, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-397327.html
<bobertdos> *its
<alraune> Phipo: tried pppoeconf ?
<chao1> is there a way to get awn to be on the left or right side of the screen? or is it just the bottom?
<_2> chao1 /home/root ????    never seen root use that dir beefore.  but it surely can be set there in /etc/passwd    k  welcome.
<mahfiaz> MrMist, cat /dev/input/mouse0 , 1,2,3 etc, and move your trackpoint and touchpad, terminate with Ctrl+C
<MrMist> mahfiaz: What do I set the "device" parameter to, if it's not /dev/psaux
<_2> MrMist   ^   see mahfiaz
<mahfiaz> MrMist, you can't remove the /dev/psaux device, you may loose buttons, but add one instead
<Phipo> alraune: how to ?
<A> alguem ae?
<MrMist> mahfiaz: nothing happens... I've cat'd all the mouse0-mouse4, and noone seems to react on me stroking the touchpad
<juro> how can I debug a "lagging" Ubuntu 8.0.4?
<alraune> Phipo: (terminal) sudo pppoeconf
<_2> od /dev/input/mice
<mahfiaz> MrMist, as od said: _2: od /dev/input/mice
<chao1> _2, ok I got to the point where it asks if you want to write the partition table. I hit yes and it told me I would have to reboot for the changes to take effect. and I hit ok. now what
<alraune> Phipo: otherwise, as lsusb doesnt show modem, before try : sudo apt-get install usb-utils
<mahfiaz> juro, graphic drivers?
<Phipo> alraune: ok
<powergoal> bluefox83: i'm not sure what to tell you, but you should be able to run it as a standard user.  i think what is happening is that you lose write permissions to the dir /var/run when you login.
<alraune> Phipo: otherwise, as lsusb doesnt show modem, before try : sudo apt-get install usb-utils       ,then replug modem
<_2> juro Ubuntu 8.0.4? <<< no such creature   you mean  ubuntu 8.04 or ==  8.4  ?        year . month   releases
<juro> mahfiaz, I am using the "automatically" installed NVidia drivers ...
<KingOfDos> Has someone a suggestion for this -> http://pastebin.com/d334f573e ?
<juro> _2 yes, 8..04
<MrMist> mahfiaz: doesn't react on stroking, but reacts on mouse click
<_2> chao1 nothing on any hd is mounted ?
<juro> _2 yes, 8.04
<chao1> correct
<speener> i have to say that with wubi, ubuntu has the potential of becoming a strong contender in the pc market
<chao1> nothing is mounted
<_2> chao1 press alt+sysRQ+b    instant reboot.
<KingOfDos> I try to get a tftp server running again, but i only get some errors. a few months ago i had the same tftp server running.
<mahfiaz> juro, are you having some CPU hog, see your CPU usage using gnome-panel applet or top
<chao1> that is  alt + windows key + b
<chao1> ?
<_2> no  sysRQ   normally shared with print screen
<KingOfDos> I searched and searched on the internet, but nothing has a solution for the tftp service.
<MrMist> mahfiaz: any other ideas ?
<mahfiaz> MrMist, this is strange, are there more devices in /dev/input ?
<juro> mahfiaz, not really. usage is 4% ...
 * speener is gonna smoke...
<alraune> ﻿KingOfDos:db92 ? sb x-fi ?  muharr
<chao1> oh, ok
<chao1> i never paid attention to that
<juro> how can I find out whether I am running the 64bit version?
<_2> magic sysRQ keys are handy
<MrMist> mahfiaz: there's event0-event13 and uinput
<kiosk> -ChanServ
<mahfiaz> MrMist, try all of these
<alraune> ﻿juro:uname -a   btw -r
<MrMist> mahfiaz: I'm ahead of you.... doesn't seem to react on anything
<alraune> ﻿juro:or look for the kernelimages ibn /boot
<chao1> _2: ok did that. but...
<mad_max02> I need help with my wireless adapter. How can I setup my wireless to work as AP so I can connect from my laptop ?? How do I share my internet connection to wireless ??
<MrMist> mahfiaz: that is... event13 reacts on "mice", that is all the mice together
<Phipo> alraune: when i buy it, any some file on cd driver for linux. but its dont have .py file or make. thats just have Makefile and some module
<MrMist> even the touchpad buttons, but not the stroking
<_2> boot back into the recovery disk  check the disk prams with     fdisk -l     chao1
<_2> see if the changes were sticky
<juro> uname -r reports 2.6.24-19-generic and uname -a does state x86_64 ... so is that 64bit?
<juro> (the system is only "seeing" 3GB of my 4GB ram ..."
<Bashly> i was trying to install a .run file but i dont get wuts going on
<chao1> _2: WARNING: Dell's Disk Monitoring System has detected that drive 0 on the primary EIDE controller is operating outside of normal specifications. It is advisable to immediately back up your data and replace your harddisk by calling . . . Strike F1 to continue F2 to run setup utility
<wnstn> anyone have a sec to discuss a install hang up?
<os2mac> How do you set the default application for a particular file type (.pdf)
<alraune> Phipo: tarball ?  loadable module ?
<juro> alraune, uname -r reports 2.6.24-19-generic and uname -a does state x86_64 ... so is that 64bit?
<_2> chao1 lol  there's part of your problem.  bios getting in the way.
<alraune> juro: yup
<Phipo> alraune: nothing
<MrMist> mahfiaz: I get a warning in the Xorg log:  Synaptics Touchpad can't grab event device, errno=16
<Phipo> alraune: nothing tarball
<wnstn> os2mac: right click, open with or right click properties
<juro> alraune. any reason why only 3GB are "seen"?
<Phipo> alraune: nothing tarball
<mad_max02> I need help with my wireless adapter. How can I setup my wireless to work as AP so I can connect from my laptop ?? How do I share my internet connection to wireless ??
<Phipo> alraune: forget it. i was tired for try it
<Bashly> how do i run of somthing as root user
<os2mac> wnstn: Mahalo.
<alraune> Phipo: look up the exact manufacturer info, might take a look
<wnstn> Bashly: sudo
<Phipo> alraune: did you  u know how to flash dlink dir300
<sosomomo> ubuntu based google torrent search engine
<Slart> !sudo | Bashly
<ubottu> Bashly: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sosomomo> is it an april fool thing
<_2> chao1 so you have to either alter the bios settings or redo the disk within bios acptable guidlines...  which probably protects the restore partition for windoze
<sosomomo> not likely
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?q=dark+knight
<alraune> ﻿juro:3 gb of what ?
<qwerty> I PUT TOOTHPICKS IN MY DICKHOLE
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?q=ubuntu
<Phipo> alraune: did you  u know how to flash dlink dir300 to open wrrt
<chao1> _2, how do I tell it to 'Move B**ch, get out the way'?
<qwerty> `
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?q=fedora
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?q=walle
<qwerty> I LOVE DICKS
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?q=windows+vista
<wnstn> os2mac: my pleasure mate.
<alraune> Phipo: nope
<_2> chao1 within the bios setting.   go in an look around.
<juro> alrauna, I have 4GB of Ram installed but Ubuntu only sees 3
<kRISSi> hey guys - how do i figure out what themes driver I am using on my ubuntu ?? compiz etc etc
<qwerty> I HAVE 5 TOOTHPICKS IN MY DICKHOLE RITE NOW
<sosomomo> seems to work well for me
<alraune> !ot | querty
<ubottu> querty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phipo> powergoal: did you  u know how to flash dlink dir300 to open wrrt
<sosomomo> it is the biggest torrent search engine ever
<qwerty> MY DICKHOLE IS LARGE
<sosomomo> bigger than nova n piratebay
<_2> chao1 maybe some one here has the same bios and can help with that.   i have to run.
<kRISSi> qwerty d00d! seriously...
<alraune> ! caps |querty
<ubottu> querty: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kRISSi> grot
<chao1> _2: thanks
<qwerty> DOES ANYONE ELSE LIKE PUTTING STUFF IN THEIR DICKHOLE?
<_2> chao1 welcome.    best of luck with that.
<kRISSi> can anyone tell me the best way to theme my ubuntu pls ?
<mahfiaz> Phipo, they have quite good wiki at dd-wrt.org
<Slart> !ops | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<chao1> !illegal | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<alraune> !language |querty
<ubottu> querty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> thanks Mez
<Phipo> mahfiaz: yes i have try it but not work
<Mez> chao1, I think you got the wrong factoid there
<alraune> thx Mez
<zboy417> wow...that was handled well :D
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm having trouble connecting to a LEAP wireless network here.  Works fine in windows, so I'm wondering if there's some step I might be missing?  (I did double [and triple] check the username, password)
<kRISSi> bbs
<flithm> anyone got any ideas for me?
<Mez> why did I have such an issue then typing "qwerty"
 * Mez cant type it
<Slart> Mez: well.. dvorak isn't best all the time =)
<chao1> does anyone here have a Dell Dimension 4500S ? I need to change something in the BIOS and not sure how
<mad_max02> I need help with my wireless adapter. How can I setup my wireless to work as AP so I can connect from my laptop ?? How do I share my internet connection to wireless ??
<Mez> Slart, I think it's cause I'm touch typing, and I rarely have to type a string of 5 keys with the same hand
<Phipo> mahfiaz: i was to flash with redboot. but on ddwrt putty some code different like on ddwrt site
<juro> alraune, I have 4GB of Ram installed but Ubuntu only sees 3
<sosomomo> so guys what did u think of gpirate
<sosomomo> GMAIL > GPIRATE
<Slart> juro: using 32-bit ubuntu?
<sosomomo> wat next lol
<sosomomo> i use 64 bit ubuntu
<juro> Slart, no, I just checked that
<sosomomo> juro http://gpirate.com/search?q=juno
<Phipo> mahfiaz: you can help me how to flash it from the bios
<Mez> sosomomo, I've always been a fan of ninjas over pirates
<sosomomo> mez:
<sosomomo> lol
<sosomomo> lol
<FloodBot1> sosomomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sosomomo> floodbot1: will use paste
<wnstn> @ Mez: ninjas > pirates
<Mez> wnstn, thats what I said
<mahfiaz> Phipo, I have only WRT54GL's, not sure
<wnstn> I was concurring.
<Phipo> mahfiaz: now thats no work ligth on. just a power ligth
<Slart> sosomomo: ninjas, weird search sites etc are very sought after in #ubuntu-offtopic .. they will love to hear all about it =)
<Phipo> mahfiaz: ok thanks
<juro> sosomomo: I am not sure in what way this should help me with my problem
<sosomomo> wnstn slart
<mahfiaz> Phipo, does wiki, suggest something like tftp'ing?
<Slart> juro: then I can't really think of a reason for it to only see 3gb..
<Loki_i_> hey guys, my sister is in the final in a competition to win a holiday... If you could visit here: http://www.online-advertising-silence.co.uk/bounty/phase1/textentry2.html and vote it 5 stars it would help a lot :) There are only 5 people left in.
<Slart> juro: how do you check memory size?
<chao1> I have a hdd working out side parameters and I did to get it in check. I have a Dell Dimension 4500S anyone know how to change that in BIOS
<juro> Slart, me neither ...
<alraune> juro:use a live cd and choose memory test
<Phipo> mahfiaz: did you know how to hack ip with WT54GL
<chao1> or could that be an IDE cable issue
<astra-xwork> []hello
<juro> I made a uname -a to check the kernel and the memory size using Gnome's GUI
<Slart> juro: what did uname -a output?
<mahfiaz> Phipo, you mean, how to sniffer out, what IP is router using?
<sosomomo> did you watch the beijing olympics 2008 http://gpirate.com/search?q=olympics
<Phipo> mahfiaz: yup
<paolo> this might sound funny... but I am  not able to change desktop backgroun except those 4 that ship with ubuntu hardy... does anyone know why?
<Slart> sosomomo: seriously.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<mahfiaz> Phipo, have you tried wireshark on lan?
<Phipo> mahfiaz: i ont under you mind
<chao1> paolo: you have to click add to add other pictures to the list
<sosomomo> ok slart
<sosomomo> but hope u try it an enjoy
<sosomomo> :)
<Phipo> but not work if i on my ip
<MadsRH> Hi - where do I go to get help with my OpenPGP key?
<mahfiaz> Phipo, I didn't get it, be more precise
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/ can you send GPirate to all your friends
<wnstn> When attempting dual boot install, hangs at " Resizing Partition, Please Wait 0%)  sat there for about 20-30 minutes like that. I could still move the windows, mouse etc. Cancelled install, quit out. Windows unaffected. Any ideas? It was a Fiesty Live CD on Dell with VIsta on a 320 GB drive. Set ubuntu partition to 90gb. Help?
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<sosomomo> it ll be so cool if the whole world is silkin smooth n riaa is killed
<sosomomo> :)
<Slart> MadsRH: you can try asking here... or check if there is a pgp channel out there somewhere.. perhaps #pgp
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<FloodBot1> _Hodenkeks_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phipo> mahfiaz: i was in to a linksys
<paolo> chao1: of course.. .but it wouldn't allow me to add any pictures
<Phipo> mahfiaz: thats just can be iwlist scan
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<mn> i have been told that for ubuntu security patches are often installed on machines by remote hackers (unbeknown to the owner of the machine).  Is this true?
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<mahfiaz> wnstn, you could try "partition editor" in computer - administration to precreate partitions
<FloodBot1> _Hodenkeks_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phipo> mahfiaz: n commit a e
<Slart> !ops | _Hodenkeks_
<ubottu> _Hodenkeks_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Phipo> mahfiaz: n commit a ssid
<_Hodenkeks_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<sosomomo> http://gpirate.com/search?hl=en&q=night+in+paris&btnG=Search one night in paris PARIS HILTON
<juro> Slart, Linux juro 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kRISSi> wnstn:
<wnstn> @ mahfiaz: I could try that i guess. I have a puppy live cd with gparted on it. maybe i"ll use that
<Slart> thanks, nalioth ... you can do the same with sosomomo too.. he doesn't really understand what we're telling him
<MadsRH> Thanks Slart. I get a "no keyserver known" error
<jpds> Slart: Done.
<Slart> ah.. nice. =)
<mahfiaz> wnstn, ubuntu desktop installer has gparted
<Slart> juro: looks like a 64 but kernel alright.. what does "free | grep -i mem" output?
<Slart> MadsRH: put all the info into one question.. what you are trying to do, what error messages you get.. if you're following a howto somewhere... etc.. put it all into one question and then ask that
<Slart> MadsRH: I don't know much about pgp.. but perhaps someone else does
<mahfiaz> Phipo, wait, I don't get it - you can log into router and are trying to scan wifi?
<pulsetsar> i have my ubuntu laptop set up with samba, but my vista desktop can't see it. Any ideas?
<mad_max02> I need help with my wireless adapter. How can I setup my wireless to work as AP so I can connect from my laptop ?? How do I share my internet connection to wireless ??
<paolo> my Ubuntu  is not able to detect many images (.jpeg) files .. does anyone know why?
<Slart> pulsetsar: doesn't all samba servers/windows computers have to use the same workgroup to see each other?
<mahfiaz> pulsetsar, these have to be in same workgroup
<Phipo> mahfiaz: yes
<iMatter> Hello, Im having problems with ubuntu and usb such as when i plug in any usb device it doesnt mount the drives or use the services the device presents dmesg shows it detects the device but it does nothing and complains about it not accepting a address this all started happining after booting a linux distro off of the device but if i pop it in on windows it loads and then mounts in a couple seconds and transfers just as fast this is causing a probl
<iMatter> em because i cant backup linux now
<Phipo> mahfiaz: but dont have ip
<mahfiaz> paolo, nautilus has 1,5 MB limit not to make thumbnail for, see settings
<pulsetsar> slart: mahfiaz: they are in the same workgroup i think
<Phipo> mahfiaz: i can get ip
<pulsetsar> slart: mahfiaz: how can I check?
<Slart> pulsetsar: for samba I think there is a setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf somewhere
<paolo> mahfiaz: it also fails on smaller files
<magicrobotmonkey> im using compiz in hardy with the regular (gtk-window-decorator) borders,a nd something is making them all transparent, but i cant tell what
<Slart> pulsetsar: type !samba in here and ubottu will give you some links to read
<Phipo> mahfiaz: did you know how to get ip if i on router?
<pulsetsar> Slart: thanks
<pulsetsar> !samba
<mahfiaz> paolo, all other programs are happy with these files, what happens if you resave these?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mahfiaz> Phipo, ifconfig ?
<paolo> mahfiaz: ok... now I understand the problem... it wouldn't recognize images if there is an extension
<Phipo> mahfiaz: the client is not dhcp
<trigpin> i just installed a game called gnurobots does not come up in panel how i run it , i tryed gnurobots in terminal nothing
<Phipo> mahfiaz: how to sniff ip on router
<mahfiaz> magicrobotmonkey, search forums, something in xorg.conf was to be changed
<Slart> trigpin: you start it by running "gnobots2" in a terminal
<mahfiaz> Phipo, arp ?
<Phipo> mahfiaz: how to get arp o route
<Phipo> mahfiaz: how to get arp on route
<newk> anyone no if theres a way to change wallpaper wit the terminal
<rambo3> you can get only the first  node arp
<juro> Slart, sorry the system froze ...
<cellofellow> Anyone use Avidemux? Is there a channel for it?
<mahfiaz> Phipo, you may be able to ssh into node and arp there
<Slart> juro: no worries.. what does "free | grep -i mem" output?
<newk> cellofellow: could not get it to work at all.. i think you can get it fromm apt-get tho
<Phipo> mahfiaz: ok thanks
<cellofellow> newk: I've got it working I just a question about one of the filters.
<alraune>  Phipo:with wireshark you can see/log a specific ethernetcard > router  .. ?!
<trigpin> Slart,  installing now , gnome-games , how can i find the name for progs so that i can run them ?
<paolo> Hi *. I have a very weird problem. A file is not recognized as an image if it has an extension (such as .jpeg, or .jpg). Does anyone know why?
<mahfiaz> Phipo, also you may try to ping all the subnet
<wnstn> @ mahfiaz: yeah but puppy runs so much faster of the live cd. thanks for the idea though! :)
<Slart> trigpin: ah.. sorry.. wrong robots game.. it's called xrobots, or grobots
<mahfiaz> wnstn, you're welcome
<juro> Slart: Mem:       3097184     865732    2231452          0      80056     336604
<newk> cellofellow:Just out of interest, are u trying to convert for psp, or did u get it working
<Slart> juro: hmm.. only 3GB memory alright.. you are sure you have 4GB of memory in the computer?
<juro> yes ;)
<hacked_kernel> I installed openvz but when I boot the batched kernel I get this message"
<Phipo> alraune: thank you
<hacked_kernel> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<hacked_kernel> 0:6
<hacked_kernel> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for you CPU.
<FloodBot1> hacked_kernel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hacked_kernel> "
<Slart> !paste | hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<juro> Slart, even Windows Vista show 4 (but can only access 3)
<Phipo> thanks all
<Phipo> linux on world always
<paolo> Hi *. I have a very weird problem. A file is not recognized as an image if it has an extension (such as .jpeg, or .jpg). Does anyone know why?
<Neku> does anyone know how to get a lexmark p4350 printer to work on ubuntu
<trigpin> Slart,  thanxs works don't know why people don't just call there progs sensible names =)
<mahfiaz> hacked_kernel, try to boot into older kernel
<Slart> juro: can you pastebin the output from this command, please. "sudo lshw -class MEMORY"
<Phipo> salllooommm linux
<hacked_kernel> mahfiaz, i did, now i'm in the older kernel but how to fix that problem?
<Phipo> bye alll thanks for info
<Slart> trigpin: hehe..if they did that anyone could use a computer..it takes the mystery away  =)
<eitri> Hey guys, quick question I believe.. I would like to mount an USB drive using UUID in fstab, anyone have info about that?
<Neku> does anyone know how to get a lexmark p4350 printer to work on ubuntu
<mahfiaz> hacked_kernel, remove and install it again, it may help, if not, just stick with older
<Slart> !uuid | eitri
<ubottu> eitri: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<FurryNemesis> eitri, it's not autodetected?
<trigpin> Slart,  heh so true
<juro> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d505a366f
<Administrator__> sorry
<Administrator__> im back
<mahfiaz> Neku, is this unsupported, or you don't know how to set it up?
<juro> Slart, very weird - the system behaves lie a 32 bit system ...
<ph8> hi guys, i've just simulated a drive failure by unplugging one end of a sata cable and now my system sticks at 'loading. please wait...' during reboot - a recovery mode boot holds after it's detected USB devices. There's four drives in the machine with a mix of RAID1 (boot) and RAID5( everything else) partitions - any idea what's holding up the boot process?
<jamie25> Hello, I was wondering if i could get some help with a problem i am having with ubuntu? I am a newbie!
<eitri> no, not the way I need it.. And I know the UUID, but cifs doesn't allow to mount "root" of USB drive.. How do I set up the UUID to a folder in the USB drive
<iMatter> im the guy who was complaining about usb
<mad_max02> I need help with my wireless adapter. How can I setup my wireless to work as AP so I can connect from my laptop ?? How do I share my internet connection to wireless ??
<Neku> mahfiaz: dunno if it supported linux printing said something about paperweight its somethin to do wi the drivers or a ppd file
<mozzy> Paulo - maybe somthing wrong with the file - try a .jpg you can open - copy rename without the .jpg
<mahfiaz> eitri, if you figure out, tell me too
<Slart> juro: hmm.. so you've got 4GB of memory... running a 64bit system.. and you still only get 3GB for use... most weird
<iMatter> but my computer did something odd and i had to reboot
<mahfiaz> Neku, can it do postscript?
<Slart> eitri: you don't... uuid's are for partitions, afaik
<juro> Slart, I ask myself more often why nothing can go smooth ...
<mahfiaz> ph8, boot into recovery mode to find out
<hacked_kernel> mahfiaz, should i install openvz on ubuntu server not the desktop?
<Neku> mahfiaz: em nt sure kinda a begginer on ubuntu printing stuff n tht
<iMatter> ill say it again....
<mozzy> Paulo - then see if it will open - it should do
<eitri> ok, so its impossible o use cifs and UUID?
<Slart> juro: are there any error messages in dmesg?
<kikinpc> i to all, I need one server of correo for ubuntu
<juro> Slart, checking
<Slart> eitri: well.. I think so.. but I might be wrong..
<Slart> eitri: cifs is for mounting remote shares using samba
<Slart> eitri: and a usb stick isn't really a remote samba share
<mahfiaz> hacked_kernel, desktop is server with additional gui stuff, it does not matter
<eitri> ah, so it shouldn't be used for USB then
<eitri> What should I use then? ntfs-3g?
<juro> Slart, not that I can see
<mahfiaz> Neku, have you tried Computer - Administration - Printing
<Slart> eitri: nope.. not uneless I've missed something.. why did you start thinking about cifs?
<iMatter> well im having problems with usb in ubuntu it will not mount any usb devices partitions i plug in provides dmeg shows a new high-speed usb device has been plugged in but it wont mount the files this all happend after i put a linux live distro on it and booted it and stayed on for 2-3 hours and now it doesnt reconize anything besides a usb bluetooth device and a verison usb internet device but if i plug in ANY device in windows it picks it u
<iMatter> p immidetly leeds me to think there is something wrong with ubuntu or that he drivers for usb are faulty
<eitri> Because I had to use it for the NAS
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?
<eitri> btw, how to get yellow text?
<Neku> mahfiaz: yeh im just not sure what driver to set it up wi
<juro> Slart: this is the only grep -i error in /var/log/dmesg: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<Slart> eitri: yes.. a NAS shares folders using the smb-protocol.. what kind of file system is on that usb stick? ntfs? fat32?
<iMatter> also it says something about it not accepting an address
<Slart> juro: that's not it.. I get that too
<eitri> ntfs
<cellofellow> newk: I use WinFF (winff.com) for conversions.
<jamie25> So do I just ask a question in here?
<Slart> iMatter: google for the error message.. I've read so many posts about that.. it seems most people blame it on the usb-chip manufacturers
<thingfish2> jamie25: pretty much, yes.
<cellofellow> newk: WinFF has builtin PSP profiles.
<Slart> eitri: then use ntfs-3g
<Slart> !ntfs3g | eitri
<ubottu> eitri: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mahfiaz> iMatter, it is more automounter problem, try mounting by hand using mount /dev/sdd /mnt or similar command
<juro> Slart, so any idea?
<mahfiaz> iMatter, it is know to work bad on older versions
<cjohnson_> Does a cli multi-protocol IM client exist?
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?
<eitri> ok, thx. I'll give it a try :)
<newk> cellofellow: winff, thank you and is that available from synaptic
<Slart> juro: let me see if google has any ideas... I'll be back soon
<iMatter> mahfiaz,  >.> the /dev/sdb device doesnt even show up in /dev
<node357> darn, I used to use a text mode im but I forget the name!
<mamamia> hi there
<node357> centericq !!!
<iMatter> ( /dev/sdb is what it mounted as when it was working i need this to work because i need to back-up some stuff to migrate to a new computer)
<askand> Hi, how do I get rid of the problem that I can not play flash and other sounds at the same time? I was told something about asound or something, anyone knows?
<node357> !info centericq | cjohnson_
<ubottu> cjohnson_: centericq (source: centerim): transitional package for centerim. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 72 kB
<mlester> good day everyone
<node357> cjohnson_, so you coudl use centerim
<cellofellow> newk: no, it's not in synaptic but they have an Ubuntu package for download on the website. Download and double-click to install.
<cjohnson_> node357, quick google says it's a todolist
<node357> cjohnson_, ugh sorry
<mlester> I am setting up static routing and my computer can ping local computers
<weaver> anyone of u got experiences with fritz-wlan usb sticks? i dont know how to get it work
<newk> cellofellow: thanks, very very useful
<node357> cjohnson_, it was the first thing I thought of from my freebsd days, sorry
<jamie25> Thanks :) Ok, so everytime i try to install a program i am getting an error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report".   What does this mean & how do i fix it?
<mahfiaz> iMatter, it may have some other name
<Slart> juro: check out this thread.. seems you're not the only one having this problem , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9d1a4bec9029d8d8728ce9550a9bccd7&t=783707&page=2
<cjohnson_> node357, :(
<mlester> just can't reach outside ip addresses
<Slart> jamie25: do what it tells you to.. but add "sudo" in front of it
<iMatter> mahfiaz, because that was the first thing i tried was to mount it manually, only other device is /dev/sda ( my in-built computer drive)
<mlester> I have hardy server
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?
<Slart> jamie25: although.. cache->open() failed sounds like a new error to me
<mlester> there are no rules in my iptables either
<thingfish2> Slart and juro I think that's a limitation of 32-bit systems
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?
<Slart> thingfish2: yes.. if it was a 32 bit system.. it's 64 bit
<Vixus> Hey, Ubuntu's stopped mounting my SD cards from the internal reader properly. Why??
<thingfish2> Slart: oh heh
<thingfish2> :D
<juro> thingfish2: I am running 64bit Ubuntu 8.04
<jamie25> oh ok I will try that
<newk> Anyone know how to change desktop wallpaper from terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> php6t1: your comp stops picking up your default gateway try adding your name servers to your /etc/resolv.conf files
<Slart> thingfish2: but apparently some BIOSs have some problems with memory.. there were some workarounds in the forums
<Slart> jamie25: try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653495
<Vixus> How can I find out which device is my SD card reader?
<juro> Slart, this is what my dmesg reports:  Memory: 3089316k/3145408k available
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?
<krazykrip> can i use an amd64 package on my core 2 duo machine ?
<roberto> My dear friends.. I don't know how my OpenOffice icons disappeared.. Where can I get them back?
<cjohnson_> node357, wait, actually that was a promisihing result
<Ibrahim_Electric> can any1 tell me what is the kernel version of ubuntu build 8.04?
<cjohnson_> node357, i misread, todolist was referring to the list of bugs yet to fix in the app
<Slart> juro: did you check that page from the forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783707
<Slart> krazykrip: yes
<krazykrip> Slart: thanx
<Slart> krazykrip: it's only called amd64 to honour amd for being the first to come up with a  consumer 64 bit chip or something
<mahfiaz> roberto, run ooffice from terminal, if this works, add a new launcher or rightclick on menu to edit
<juro> Slart: reading it as we type ...
<Vixus> dmesg | tail gives me a bunch of mmcblk0 errors.
<juro> Slart: so I should just hardcode it into grub, I guess
<roberto> mahfiaz: ok.. I'm gonna try.. thanks
<krazykrip> slart: but wat abt differences like the intel IVT and AMD-V ?
<greywhind_> I have a new laptop, with an Intel 5300AGN wireless card, which doesn't seem to be detected by the Ubuntu Live CD. Does anyone know how I might go about getting the 5300AGN working?
<Ibrahim_Electric> can any1 tell me what is the kernel version of ubuntu build 8.04?
<Bruno_F> can i get the tcl package from the repositories?
<Slart> juro: some posts mentioned something about a BIOS setting too.. remap memory or something.. might be worth checking out
<alec> i was wondering if anyone had a good site for learning more about linux. i know nothing. and it seems like everywhere i have been is assuming i know more than i do, i need some real beginner reading.
<Slart> krazykrip: I have no idea.. I don't even know what a "intel IVT" is.. =/
<jamie25> That worked thank you! :) where can I find more information on how to use the terminal?
<juro> Slart, yes, I assume that I'll have to do some restart now ...
<mahfiaz> Ibrahim_Electric, ask someone to run uname -r or see packages.ubuntu.org
<kephu> sup
<Slart> juro: ok, hope you sort it out
<Ibrahim_Electric> @mahfiaz: thx man ;)
<thingfish2> alec: there's tldp.org, but it's kind of technical.
<juro> Slart, thank you for your help!
<kephu> Finally managed to get my wifi working
<Slart> jamie25: the terminal can do so much.. you'll learn more and more as you use ubuntu
<Slart> juro: you're welcome
<Vixus> Ubuntu's stopped mounting my SD card from the internal reader. It was mounting it fine just earlier this morning so what's wrong now?
<kephu> strange, I heard it was supposed to be supported natively, but alas
<Ibrahim_Electric> it's 2.6 btw
<alec> thingfish2: thanks ill give it a shot, i dont mind getting my hands dirty but i need to find somewhere that starts at the beginning, know what i mean?
<kephu> also, due to multiple producers, finding the right driver set is a pain in the ass
<kephu> (manufacturers?)
<Slart> Ibrahim_Electric: here's my uname -a Linux ZZZ 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<brewing> excuse me can someone hlep by configuration my graphic cards plz??
<thingfish2> alec: plus a quick google of "linux introduction" gives you some good results.
<brewing> im new
<mamamia> is there a channel for playstation 3 ubuntu on freenode or somewhere else?
<thingfish2> brewing: best to just say what's happening and what you've tried to fix it.
<Gnea> brewing: what graphics card?
<kephu> btw: can anyone help me get the bluetooth working?
<alec> thingfish: also anything that is a good tutorial on terminal
<Gnea> mamamia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047
<Slart> mamamia: try #ubuntu-ps3
<eitri> thx guys.. It mounts like dream now, using ntfs-3g :)
<php6t1> pffttt  ps3 as computer? damn you greedy... its so friking slow...
<Slart> eitri: nice =)
<kephu> meh, gtg
<newk> cellofellow:winff is a great program thanks for the tip
<gvk> ps3 is a computer
<acerman> hey guys! whats up? I have a big problem here... Ive installed ubuntu on the first sector of the disk, and delete it because I want it to be at the end of hd, but now i cant resize /dev/sda2 so it fills space left by /dev/sda1, do i have any options?
<cellofellow> newk: glad to help
<Vixus> Can someone just tell me what all this is about? http://pastebin.com/d3211bf0
<orgthingy> h!
<orgthingy> omg, my dad damaged my ubuntu!
<orgthingy> internet isnt working :S
<cellofellow> newk: I like being able to make custom profiles. I made one to convert vids from my little digital camera to MJPEG, HUFFyuv, and DVD.
<orgthingy> even though i was connected to wireless
<ShockWaveEternal> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about getting a Mobility Radeon x300 to work with KDE?/
<orgthingy> now, im using backtrack live cd!
<orgthingy> please help xd
<greywhind_> I have a new laptop, with an Intel 5300AGN wireless card, which doesn't seem to be detected by the Ubuntu Live CD. Does anyone know how I might go about getting the 5300AGN working?
<php6t1> ShockWaveEternal: use EnvyNG
<ShockWaveEternal> EnvyNG?
 * ShockWaveEternal googles
<newk> cellofellow: so so simple, i love that one click simplicity
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, that's a very very new card i don't know any support for it right now, or anything that uses it other than a thinkpad x200
<cellofellow> newk: yeah, who needs complexity really. :)
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: any idea when there might be support?
<greywhind_> or whether it might work with Ndiswrapper?
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, first thing to try would be intrepid/search lkml mailing lists
<infinitycircuit> ndiswrapper is probably the only chance
<mahfiaz> orgthingy, run sudo dhclient from terminal, as a workaround, until you figure it out
<Vixus> Ubuntu's stopped mounting my SD card from the internal reader. It was mounting it fine just earlier this morning so what's wrong now? http://pastebin.com/d3211bf0
<orgthingy> whats dhclient?
<askand> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: could you point me to those two places i should search?
<Bruno_F> i can't install AMSN, i have a file missing '/usr/lib/tkconfig.sh'
<Bruno_F> i just downloaded through the repositories the package 'tk'. what should i do now?
<php6t1> lies, the Best OS is Windows 3.1
<ShockWaveEternal> php6t1: OK, I'm downloading now, I'll let you know if it works
<orgthingy> php6t1 :|
 * ShockWaveEternal disagrees with php6t1
<debian_akroyd> !masquerade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade
<debian_akroyd> boo!
<Clived> hello
<ShockWaveEternal> ms-dos was amazing, I used to create all sorts of tunes with qbasic
<debian_akroyd> hi
<orgthingy> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<orgthingy> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<debian_akroyd> ShockWaveEternal, me too lol
<orgthingy> :)
<ShockWaveEternal> lol
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, searches for this card point back to the 4965. you should try those drivers
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: also, would this entry on the ndiswrapper support list be what i'm looking for: Card: Intel PRO/Wireless 5000 LAN CardBus Adapter 802.11g
<Slart> debian_akroyd: looking for ip masquerading?
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, possible
<debian_akroyd> Slart, i am trying to share my internet connection with my other pc atm
<Slart> !ics | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ShockWaveEternal> php6t1: Do you have a link to EnvyNG, I can't find a download anywhere
<debian_akroyd> thx
<antirobotrobot> hi i'm using heron, but I would like to install a package from Interpid. How can i do that?
<Slart> debian_akroyd: you're welcome
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: well, i'm still using the live CD at this point, but i tried sudo modprobe iwl4965 and it didn't give me any network devices
<Slart> antirobotrobot: usually you can't.. unless it has no dependencies.. like wine
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, you should try ndiswrapper
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: i didn't install any firmware though - is that necessary?
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: i'm looking at this page: http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<Slart> antirobotrobot: or rather.. you can.. but you'll probably end up upgrading to Intrepid just because of dependencies
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, yes
<_oOMOo_> antirobotrobot which package?
<pyrex> hey does 64bit ubuntu work magic than the regular i386 version? I have the Core2Duo 5750 Proc.
<Storrgie> I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: so i should hook up to a wired connection, install firmware-iwlwifi, then try sudo modprobe iwl4965?
<antirobotrobot> _oOMOo_: c2hs
<Slart> pyrex: 32bit and 64bit isn't that different.. 64bit handles more memory.. but has other problems..
<ShockWaveEternal> php6t1: nvm, I found one
<juro> Slart, 3.9 GB -> thank you
<Slart> pyrex: the mount of magic is the same in both versions.. perhaps a little more magic in the 32bit version even
<mavsman4457> Hi I installed kde4 to see what it would be like and now it has taken over my boot screen, how do I make it so GDM manages my users login screen or just uninstall kde4 and the packages that came with it altogether?
<Slart> *amount
<Slart> juro: ah.. BIOS setting or grub ?
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<infinitycircuit> greywhind_, you can try that. or download ndiswrapper and try using the windows fw
<juro> Slart, BIOS setting
<pyrex> Slart: thanks
<greywhind_> infinitycircuit: ok, thanks
<Slart> juro: nice =)
<Slart> pyrex: you're welcome
<juro> Slart, true ... now on with the other issues I have
<_oOMOo_> antirobotrobot I was just curious as sometimes there are ppas in launchpad that allow you to use more up-to-date packages, unlikely for that package though sadly
<mahfiaz> mavsman4457, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95275
<__luke__> hi there
<LordFDisk> Ummm.... 1st I would like to say Thanks to all the Staff and Users that help new people to Ubuntu like my self. 2nd 90% of the time when I want to ask my Q: on my problem. I loose myself in reading everyone else's prob's, and realize my that if I sit here all day my Q: might not be asked. lol
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<__luke__> can someone please point me to an article abotu setting fonts on ubuntu
<__luke__> i am not super happy about the fonts
<juro> Slart, if I want to "install" a program (eclipse in this case), where would I put it?
<mahfiaz> __luke__, right-click your desktop, appereance, and search google
<pulsetsar> is smb.conf supposed to be in /etc/init.d/samba?
<Slart> juro: you don't want to install the version from the repos?
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<Slart> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<juro> Slart, no, the version is very old ...
<Slart> pulsetsar: no.. /etc/samba I think
<juro> Slart, 3.4 is the current release
<Slart> juro: ok.. well.. I usually put stuff I install myself in /opt .. in a folder with a relevant name of some kind
<mahfiaz> juro, they have installation instructions, I think on their site
<pulsetsar> Slart: thanks!
<juro> Slart, I know that it is kind of a "taste" thing - just wanted yours
<juro> mahfiaz: thank you - I'll have a look there
<ShockWaveEternal> Back in a few minutes maybe, restarting for the drivers
<Stavros> what's a good IM for ubuntu? (barring amsn and pidgin)
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<juro> Stavros: why don't you like pidgin?
<thingfish2> Stavros: if you want cli, try irssi
<thingfish2> yeah, pidgin is fine
<Slart> Stavros: there are web-versions of icq that run as some kind of java-applet
<Stavros> juro: not very customizable and i don't like the ui :/
<Stavros> Slart: hmm no, i need something that runs all the time
<thingfish2> xchat
<Stavros> aha
<juro> Stavros: you can always switch to Windows and wait for Alpha .... :D
<Stavros> juro: windows has miranda im :(
<Stavros> which is excellent
<infinitycircuit> i agree with xchat
<Slart> !info centerim
<ubottu> centerim (source: centerim): A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1158 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<askand> Im looking for a way to sort of mirror my laptop harddrive to my external drive, when I delete something on the computer it gets deleted on the external and when I add something to my computer it is added to the external, and all of this I want to happen when I plugin external..any ideas? :)
<juro> Stavros: never really got to like it.
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<LordFDisk> So if anyone has the time. How can I add myself to have access to a file. /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00 and if that's not the file that I'm looking for to put it back to the way it was?
<juro> askand, rsync
<Stavros> juro: you need to spend some time configuring it, but after that it's the best
<php6t1> help, im using Virtualbox and my bridge conection stops working after certain time, just rebooting the whole computer fix it, what happens?  answers please send me to peter.ruff@microsof.com
<Slart> Stavros: you can always give kopete a chance
<Slart> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 6970 kB, installed size 19284 kB
<Stavros> askand: unison
<juro> Stavros: always used trillian and liked it
<ShinjinAkage> I just set my Dad's Lexmark Printer up for sharing. He is using windows XP black. How can I set up ubuntu so I can use that printer?
<Stavros> Slart: ah, i'll try that too, thanks
<Stavros> juro: i liked trillian too, until i used miranda
<Stavros> juro: it's MUCH lighter
<askand> juro: Stavros: thanks will check these up
<infinitycircuit> ShinjinAkage, go to system -> admin -> printing, and add a local printer as a SAMBA share
<ShinjinAkage> Okay thanks
<Stavros> askand: rsync is one way, unison is two-way
<Nalleman> Hi, Im trying to change the top directory for  Kphotoalbum. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<juro> Stavros: Alpha is the "new" Trillian ... has been announced for over a year now
<Stavros> juro: hmm, wasn't that out a year ago?
<Stavros> juro: oh
<Stavros> juro: the trillian that's supposed to run off the browser?
<LordFDisk> juro,  try Deluge BitTorrent Client as well you might like it.
<Stavros> juro: trillian astra?
<askand> Stavros: two-way? so if I add something to the external it is added to my laptop as well?
<Stavros> askand: yes
<Stavros> askand: it synchronises the most recent files
<juro> Stavros: I checked last week and it is still alpha version - but it is the new way of instant messenging
<askand>  Stavros:  nice
<on5sl> when i've slected transfer to sda4 with LVP, and it is finished....there is no GRUB when i reboot.
<Stavros> juro: i used that about a year ago
<juro> LordFDisk: not sure what you want ...
<Stavros> juro: it wasn't all that great
<mar77i> hi, how do I output all files installed with a package with apt-cache (or dpkg or...)?
<on5sl> I get ubuntu or windows choice, and when i choose ubuntu then i get grub but that trough wube so not my goal
<debian_akroyd> woohoo it worked!!! thanks ubottu, Slart
<juro> Stavros: how could it be. the only thing that they can get new users with is integrating Slype
<juro> Skype
<Stavros> juro: well, it was too heavy, not pretty enough...
<Stavros> juro: you couldn't customize everything...
<LordFDisk> juro,  oops thinking of another prog
<zboy417> hey everyone....i have a Toshiba A135-S4527 and the when i plug in headphones i can hear through both the laptop speakers and the headphones
<ShinjinAkage> While setting up the printer I select lexmark but under models ut doesn
<Slart> zboy417: you probably have separate volume sliders for the speakers and the headphone output
<geezer> anyone know of a good irc channel for hip hop music??
<ShinjinAkage> it doesn
<qr> is there a way to bring my monitor out of powersave mode remotely?
<ShockWaveEternal> php6t1: Thanks a lot for that program, all my display things now work =D
<ShockWaveEternal> (I get to use compiz finally)
<ShinjinAkage> sorry keep hitting enter (it doesn't have 3300)
<zboy417> slart...its very confusing
<zboy417> there is a HDA Intel and a Realtek (Oss Mixer)
<juro> how can I add/edit Folders in "Applications"?
<SeveredCross> qr: Use xset
<SeveredCross> xset dpms force on should work.
<Slart> zboy417: no, it's not.. take a deep breath.. have some coffee... one slider controls volume for the speakers, one slider controls volume for the headphones.. the windows drive probably jsut muted one when the other one was connected
<Slart> zboy417: yes.. that's normal..
<_oOMOo_> juro system>preferences>main menu
<Slart> zboy417: don't worry about.. and don't mess with the OSS one
<juro> _oOMOo_: thanx
<lap> someone know when the amsn will be in the offical repository ?
<lap> when the new*
<ShinjinAkage> What do I do if my printers model isn't on the list? It's a printer/scanner would that change anything?
<Slart> lap: probably for the next version of ubuntu
<zboy417> ok...well i gotta go
<lap> Slart: uh ?
<lap> Slart: it will not be placed in the hardy repo ?
<juro> lap. what is asmn?
<lap> amsn 0.97.2
<Slart> lap: afaik they don't replace version in the repos unless there's a bug or something
<on5sl> nobody lvpm problems?
<zechs> hey all, system updating keeps freezing on me...
<terrestre> theres a bug jajaj
<lap> Slart: how can I have the amsn then, the one i have don't connect anymore
<terrestre> lap you can get it from get deb
<zechs> usually when something 'UTF-8' shows up
<Slart> lap: well.. if it doesn't work I guess it will be replaced
<zechs> and then when I log in, the desktop doesn't load
<lap> terrestre: its the only we will can get it with hardy heron ?
<lap> Slart: that's what i tought
<Slart> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<qr> SeveredCross: no luck, the screen stays black
<terrestre> not the only but the easier
<terrestre> way to get it
<zechs> I'm worried it's about to happen again, just after I am trying to install language-pack-tr
<lap> Slart: amsn 0.97 don't connect anymore due to the new microsoft protocol
<zechs> since synaptic is frozen
<mn> Hello all.  What is a good IDE for C++ in linux in either GNOME or KDE?
<lap> Slart: so, it will be replaced you think ?
<Storrgie> I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help me out?
<lap> don't you thin ?
<lap> think*
<askand> Anyone in here familliar with Unison?
<Slart> lap: the same thing happened with pidgin some weeks ago.. it got replaced after a couple of days
<Aranel> Hi, my xsession-errors is now 64gig and I have 0 bytes left. I located and removed this file but still 0 bytes left in my hdd. Can someone help me ?
<lap> Slart: ok
<lap> Slart: amsn, not yet
<godzirra> Heya folks.  Anyone have any ideas why my wife's laptop would connect to the wireless access point, get full signal for a second, then have it dropped again?
<lap> I'm waiting for it since 1-2 week
<_oOMOo_> lap I had the same problem
<SeveredCross> qr: Weird. Maybe the monitor doesn't support dpms.
<Slart> lap: I think they will have to package it and do some testing so it doesn't kill your system when you install it
<SeveredCross> That's the only way I knokw.
<SeveredCross> You can also try and kill gnome-screensaver if it's running.
<Storrgie> I am having an issue with setting my sound in a fresh install of 8.04, would anyone like to help !!
<katakaio> What's the problem Storrgie?
<lap> I don't like to install stuff that are not in the repo
<terrestre> lap go to getdeb.net
<lap> so i dont use the amsn from getdeb
<terrestre> ooh
<terrestre> jaja well i am using it
<terrestre> you can still use pidgin btw
<_oOMOo_> lap if you enable hardy proposed in software sources the new amsn is available
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<lap> _oOMOo_: do you know when it will be place in the main repo ?
<lap> placed*
<Storrgie> katakaio: I did a fresh install of 8.08, I have a Abit ip35pro XW board with intel HDA sound, but I had my plantronics headset plugged in during the install... I changed the default audio over to asla, so it would play out of my Intel HDA, but it kept playing through the headset...
<_oOMOo_> there's a bug in launchpad, don't know the number off-hand
<Storrgie> katakaio: so i unplugged the headset, and now i get system sounds, but none of my programs are playing through Intel HDA
<taak> is there a unix command i could use to get the maximum line length in a file?
<Storrgie> katakaio: like vlc
<katakaio> Hmm, I've had this problem myself
<on5sl> hmm when u ise lvpm i don't get grub
<lap> ok thx all
<ShinjinAkage> Can someone help me set up this printer?
<katakaio> Storrgie: I spent days trying to find fixes, but I had no sound
<lap> for your information
<lap> see you soon, I hope not =P
<katakaio> Storrgie: What eventually did it for me was installing the GNOME Alsa Mixer
<Storrgie> katakaio: what did u end up doing?
<_oOMOo_> lap https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/243722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243722 in amsn "amsn 0.97: login doesn't work anymore due to a protocol change" [Medium,Fix committed]
<luz3r> Never mind on the host, I got my own domain now and so far it is up and running.
<katakaio> Storrgie: just by installing it (not even tweaking settings) I got my sound to work
<katakaio> Storrgie: the Intel HDA cards are a little funny like that
<godzirra> taak: Not that I know of.  But you could always use a simple perl script.    perl -e "open(IN,'file.txt');  my $length; while(<IN>) { $length = length($_) if length($_) > $length; } print $length;"
<godzirra> taak: not sure if that has errors.
<p4_xxx> hi, can someone tell me how do i specify to different port in iptables, like i want to put 139 and 445 in the same line as:    -A INPUT -s 172.xx.x.xx -p tcp --dport 139 445 -j ACCEPT , is it well written?
<zechs> how can I force quit synaptic?
<godzirra> Heya folks.  Anyone have any ideas why my wife's laptop would connect to the wireless access point, get full signal for a second, then have it dropped again?   I'm using wpa-personal and AES.
<taak> hmm maybe i could use some combination of wc and head
<katakaio> Storrgie: try installing the gnome-alsamixer package and see if it works
<Storrgie> just nabbed it with synapt
<Flare183> ShinjinAkage: Yeah Whats the printers name?
<lap> _oOMOo_: fix commited
<reikalusikka> why I transfer files over lan faster from xp to vista to from xp to ubuntu?
<lap> so what will happen now ? =)
<Flare183> reikalusikka: Filesystem Converstion
<Flare183> !clones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clones
<Flare183> crap
<reikalusikka> Flare183: ?
<taak> i wonder if there's some way i could pipe each line into wc individually, and then sort -g the output...
<Storrgie> katakaio: still no sound after running it... vlc seems to be the only program that is stuck
<infinitycircuit> taak, man read
<_oOMOo_> lap yes, so not long I guess. It works fie
<infinitycircuit> taak, i mean man readline
<katakaio> Storrgie: Hmm, so you get sounds with other programs (rhythmbox, etc.) but just not VLC?
<brewing> doesnt work :(
<Flare183> reikalusikka: Samba has to convert the files to different filesystems when it transfers to something to Windows
<lap> it work fie ?
<Storrgie> with gstreamer yes
<Flare183> brb
<Flare183> bbl
<infinitycircuit> taak, i lose. read is what you want. it's just a bash builtin
<orgthingy> it was scanning /dev/sda6 on startup and then it gave me terminal screen
<orgthingy> with error
<katakaio> Storrgie: Well, I don't know what to do from here . . . sorry
<Storrgie> rythmbox also
<orgthingy> and now internet doesnt work
<yuri_> hi guys, im trying to graph my ping to google for a 24hr time period. I used the command "ping -i 300", how do I output this to a text file?
<Storrgie> katakaio: think a restart? lol
<reikalusikka> Flare183: I'm not using samba
<orgthingy> even though its connected to wireless
<katakaio> Storrgie: Haha - it never hurt!
<reikalusikka> just sharing files
<Storrgie> brb then
<taak> infinitycircuit: hmm where's the docs for that?
<infinitycircuit> yuri_, ping -i 300 > file.text
<yuri_> infinitycircuit: thats it?
<lap> yuri_: ping -i 300 > log.txt
<infinitycircuit> taak, man bash -> go to "read" in the BUILTINS section
<orgthingy> anyone?
<orgthingy> please answer my question!
<debCarlos> !brb
<orgthingy> :'(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb
<lap> orgthingy: what's your question ?
<Pirate_Hunter> orgthingy: whats your question
<orgthingy> scroll up a bit please :D
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brewing> !trigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger
<brewing> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yuri_> infinitycircuit: oh. cool
<Pirate_Hunter> orgthingy: why cant you just write it again heck you dont even need to write it just retrieve what you have written so far press up on your irc client
<orgthingy> it was scanning /dev/sda6 on startup and then it gave me terminal screen
<taak> infinitycircuit: i don't get what this is supposed to do
<orgthingy> with error
<infinitycircuit> yuri_, what?
<orgthingy> and now internet doesnt work
<orgthingy> even though its connected to wireless
<belkinhelp2> ubuntu networking problem
<unop> taak, are you trying to get the longest line from a file?
<infinitycircuit> taak, you can use "read" to read a file one line at a time in a for loop, and then perform wc on each line
<belkinhelp2> anyone here familiar with Ubuntu and winxp?
<belkinhelp2> i have samba installed
<brewing> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<debCarlos> orgthingy: I don't know too much about that but.... maybe sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<belkinhelp2> but i cant see ubuntu from xp
<belkinhelp2> ping is ok
<belkinhelp2> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ShockWaveEternal> OK, I have another problem
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp have you set up any folders to be shared with samba yet?
<ShockWaveEternal> Does anyone know how to change the number of desktops that compiz uses for the cube?
<belkinhelp2> zes
<belkinhelp2> yes
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo....i have a folder set to share /public
<p4_xxx> can u see win from ubuntu?
<unop> taak, perl -lne '$longest=$_ if length $_ > length $longest; END{print $longest}'  /path/to/file
<debCarlos> ShockWaveEternal: Yeah, in ccsm in general under desktop size tabs are the configuration parameters you're looking for :)
<on5sl> i can't see my grub menu...Help anyone?
<Aranel> Hi, my xsession-errors is now 64gig and I have 0 bytes left. I located and removed this file but still 0 bytes left in my hdd. Can someone help me ?
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp is the samba service running?
<brewing> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ShockWaveEternal> debCarlos: It's greyed out for me
<belkinhelp2> good question
<Caesi> hullo.. can anyone tell me how I can set up thunar as my standard browser? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<mn> does ubuntu come with openoffice.org?
<belkinhelp2> when i select "share folder" my /public is listed
<debCarlos> on5sl: did you reinstalled xp recently?
<p4_xxx> belkin, can u see winxp from ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> p4....also good question
<on5sl> debCarlos: no...
<belkinhelp2> p4....where do I look
<belkinhelp2> where is the "network neighborhood" for Ubuntu
<on5sl> debCarlos: i installed lvpm, added partitions and transferred my wubi installation
<Nicolae> does anyone know if you can set up a vpn connection so that only certain appilcations (rtorrent) use it and all other 'net traffic uses the normal internet connection?
<belkinhelp2> i can ping Ubuntu from xp
<p4_xxx> places > network
<on5sl> debCarlos: but i still get the windows boot chooser for wubi or xp instead of the grub menu at boot :(
<debCarlos> ShockWaveEternal: Weird, there's a "plugin" for gnome-panel called Workspace Switcher, you can do the config there
 * ShockWaveEternal uses KDE
<ShockWaveEternal> lol
<belkinhelp2> funny...i was looking under preferences.network....no wonder i didnt find it
<debCarlos> on5sl: ups... wubi.... i don't knoww about it, sry :)
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 if you go to system>administration>services, is samba checked?
<ShockWaveEternal> Actually, I'll take a look in the kde equivalent
<belkinhelp2> i can see xp from Ubuntu
<debCarlos> ShockWaveEternal: Then maybe #kubuntu will be better ?
<ShockWaveEternal> Ah, I asked there before and they can't figure it out
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_  yes, the service is running
<on5sl> debCarlos: but i don't have wubi quite anymore..my ubuntu installation has succesfully transferred to my dedicated partition for linux on ym hdd now...there must be something wrong at the grub or something
<ShockWaveEternal> But /me tries something
<on5sl> i just don't get the grub menu
<belkinhelp2> The folder contents could not be displayed....
<kindofabuzz> is there anything that can auto detect another distro on another hard drive?  or do i have to edit menu.lst myself?
<belkinhelp2> i see it but i cant open it
<p4_xxx> what i did, i edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf files and added my work grou in there
<infinitycircuit> kindofabuzz, debian-installer does it for you
<p4_xxx> workgroup
<kindofabuzz> infinite: well i installed zenwalk, and didn't use it's lilo because i wanted to keep ubuntu's grub
<belkinhelp2> p4_xxx....i have 2 workgroups....i can see and access one but not the other
<belkinhelp2> strange
<Aranel> can someone help me, i have a file named "." and its 63gig.
<Aranel> I cant remove it :/
<kindofabuzz> sudo rm
<Wimpie> hello guys
<Atch> server layslair.ath.cx
<belkinhelp2> i can ping both ways from xp to Ubuntu and back
<kindofabuzz> so no kind of auto scan thing to detect other distros?
<debCarlos> on5sl: Yeah, maybe. You can try starting from livecd and recover the grub
<pymike> Hi I'm having a weird problem on Ubuntu 8.04... first of all, my firefox (3.0 beta 5) randomly stops responding every 10 seconds, and then it's fine for a few minutes. After I restart firefox a few times, and then load the terminal, the terminal stops responding before it's fully loaded. But right after the computer restarted the Terminal works fine. Any idea what's going on?
<Wimpie> Can somebody help me with Apache httpd.conf ?
<belkinhelp2> "Windows Network: mshome" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted.
<belkinhelp2> weird
<kindofabuzz> Wimpie: /join #apache
<Wimpie> k thanks mate
<p4_xxx> i donk know, i have only one group it work fine winxp win2000 and ubuntu
<dido> how to install compiz  fusion on Ubuntu 8.04?
<on5sl> dido: it's already installed
<kindofabuzz> dido: it's already installed by default
<p4_xxx> i know if u want to share files between pc you have to be in the same work group
<on5sl> search on google: how to enable compiz in ubuntu 8.04
<kindofabuzz> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<drako> is there any way to put music and photos to your iphone?
<VOL4onoK> A
<MelbaToast> Howdy folks
<VOL4onoK> B
<VOL4onoK> C
<belkinhelp2> let me change the workgroup to match the other one.....but that doesnt answer the question why i cant share across TWO windows workgroups from Ubuntu
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 have you ever had it working?
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_....this particular setup...no
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone take a look at http://paste.cluenet.org/954. I get it while trying to install. It makes install fail. 8.04.1
<TDJACR|Away> I will post a bug and a forum entry
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_....i can access one workgroup...but not the other
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 do you have 2 windows machines on your network?
<belkinhelp2> yes
<belkinhelp2> both xp
<Aranel> Can someone help me I have 64gig file and I cant delete it. *And I have tired of asking this question again and again..*
<belkinhelp2> im changing the one workgroup to match that of the other
<TDJACR|Away> Aranel: rm /path/to/file -f ?
<belkinhelp2> but i would rather keep them seperate
<belkinhelp2> since im sharing internet connection with the neighbor
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 I don't think they have to be the same
<Blaze_Boy> how can i get the IPs of the PCs on the LAN , for network testing please ?
<Aranel> TDJACR|Away: tried. Its name was .xsession-errors
<TDJACR|Away> Blaze_Boy: nmap
<Aranel> TDJACR|Away: and when I tried to remove it, Its renamed to '.'
<Aranel> TDJACR|Away: Its only a dot and I cant remove it now.
<TDJACR|Away> Aranel: No it isn't ./ is a directory refrence to the pwd
<unop> Aranel, you can't have a file named .
<belkinhelp2> this will give me the opportunity to test the server in the cellar....first remote reboot in a month
<Aranel> wait a sec..
<belkinhelp2> I hope VNC works like it supposed to
<fgleich_> is there a database of hardware supported for Ubuntu ?
<Aranel> 4,0K    ./.PlayOnLinux/WineVersions
<Aranel> 63M     ./.PlayOnLinux
<Aranel> 63G     .
<Blaze_Boy> what is the paramters i need for nmap ?
<Aranel> see?
<FloodBot1> Aranel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TDJACR|Away> Aranel: cd ./ is your pwd
<magnetron> !hardware | fgleich_
<ubottu> fgleich_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kikinpc1>  Hola cuannado instalo ltsp-server-standalone, me arroja un mensaje que no puede detener los servicios dehcpd3 ni iniciarlos alguien puede ayudarme
<fgleich_> ty ubottu
<Blaze_Boy> what is the paramters i need for nmap ? ﻿how can i get the IPs of the PCs on the LAN , for network testing please ?
<kikinpc1>  * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3  [fail]
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_....did i mention I have VNC running on the network and can remote access all machines?
<infinitycircuit> !es | kikinpc1
<ubottu> kikinpc1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TDJACR|Away> kikinpc1: English please.
<esh__> qurestion, is root account disabled in xubuntu? total newbiue here
<Aranel> TDJACR|Away: Ok If this xsession file isnt renamed, why I have still 0 bytes free in my hdd ? I tried filelight etc. and they cant find this file.
<kikinpc1> Away es que en el canal de español no responden, no se que puedo hcer en ese caso
<unop> Aranel, have you tried emptying the trashcan?
<TDJACR|Away> Aranel: rm only removes the drive refrence to the file, it is still there until overwritten
<dido> how to install tar.gz files on UBUNTU 8.04
<TDJACR|Away> kikinpc1: English here.
<unop> !source | dido
<ubottu> dido: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<TDJACR|Away> dido: ?
<unop> dido, sorry, pay no attention to that
<unop> !build | dido
<ubottu> dido: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<esh__> having issues with madwifi and netgear wg511t
<Aranel> TDJACR|Away: and.. how can I remove it ? I cant open files now like amsn, cause they re trying to write something to tmp and fails.
<kikinpc1> how can i Starting DHCP server?
<Aranel> unop: how can I do it :)
<unop> Aranel, well, how did you delete the file in the first place?
<Storrgie> how do u disable a network adaptor then re-enable it? I keep loosing wireless and having to do a full restart to get it back
<Aranel> unop: right-clicked in filelight and selected "Sil" (Delete)
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 - no, that does mean the network is working fine at least
<miguel> hi all
<unop> Aranel, navigate to Trash:// in nautilus .. if the file exists there, delete the file
<miguel> in the disk, where are saved the cookies?
<rzec> ok, i have tried to install ubuntu over the past for days.  i did a memory test that passed.  the follow version give me a initramfs prompt (ubuntu 8.04 64/32 bit ubuntu 7.10 32 bit),  I just now tried to to install ubuntu 8.04 alternative dvd and still not luck, it tells me that is could not most my cd rom.  can i not use a dvd, do i need to use a cd instead?
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_....AND....it rebooted with VNC as a service and I can access it remotely without having to go down into the cellar!!!zeah!
<unop> miguel, firefox saves them in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/cookies.sqlite
<Aranel> unop: it seems empty but It gives "Unknown size" in properties
<kikinpc1> i have intalled ltsp-server-standalone, but send un message of error, said:
<kikinpc1> Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3 [fail]
<Aranel> unop: and this: 16.777.216.0 Tb
<Aranel> unop: I think its messed up :/
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 it's nice when things work :)
<unop> Aranel, where are you seeing this again?
<esh__> having issues with madwifi and netgear wg511t
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 has the reboot made any difference?
<Aranel> unop: Right click and Özellikler (Properties) in dolphin.
<Blaze_Boy> what are the paramter for (nmap) to list all the PCs on the LAN ?
<dusty_> http://rafb.net/p/61SvtD29.html Is that the correct way to log using iotables ?
<unop> Aranel, i'm sorry, i'm not aware of how filelight and/or dolphin work
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_...ZES
<Aranel> unop: it seems its renamed to some kind of ascii character and I cant remove it cause of this.
<Blaze_Boy> what are the paramter for (nmap) to list all the PCs on the LAN ? any body help please ?
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_...very odd.  But I can see both PCs now that they are in the same workgroup
<dido> what is the role of java 6 on ubuntu ?
<_oOMOo_> Blaze_Boy man nmap
<unop> Aranel, is the file listed in Trash://  in nautilus??
<kitche> Blaze_Boy: man nmap will tell you :)
<Blaze_Boy> i can't find it
<unop> Aranel, note, i did say nautilus here
<Storrgie> anyone here a network guru?
<Blaze_Boy> it's too long
<belkinhelp2> _oOMOo_...AND....the old workgroup name is still listed in Ubuntu network places....why
<Aranel> unop: ok wait a sec, trying it on nautilus now
<RageMachine> could someone tell me what the acroynm / commands are for shutting down computer when nothing else works (something to do with elephants and boring I think... >.<)
<Blaze_Boy> no i want the IPs
<rzec> ok, i have tried to install ubuntu over the past four days.  i did a memory test that passed.  the follow versions give me a (initramfs) prompt (ubuntu 8.04 64/32 bit ubuntu 7.10 32 bit),  I just now tried to to install ubuntu 8.04 alternative dvd and still not luck, it tells me that is could not mount my cd rom.  can i not use a dvd, do i need to use a cd instead?
<fgleich> shutdown -r now
<Aranel> unop: I found 3 files but theyre only 110meg and dont related with this issue.
<_oOMOo_> bekinhelp2 sometimes I think samba gets a bit tied in knots, if you go back and forth in the directory tree/network maybe it'll go?
<fgleich> or shutdown -h now
<RageMachine> fgleich nope, thats not it.
<kindofabuzz> what's the fix for a greyed out vcn connection?
<kindofabuzz> vnc
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 I know that's not particularly scientific
<pyrex> hey i ran ubuntu install on top of a working laptop. I am at the point where it wants me to Prepare Partitions.
<RageMachine> rzec, try it with a CD.
<Aranel> unop: and removed them now :) I have still 0 bytes left..
<infinitycircuit> RageMachine, c "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring" or "Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring",
<pyrex> So i decided to go manual.
<kh2> rzec my unbutu version is dvd.
<RageMachine> infinity circuit, awesome thanks :)
<pyrex> can i change the partition table without affecting windows vista?
<belkinhelp2> lol
<kitche> Blaze_Boy: if your don't want to figure out how to read the manpage for nmap it's very simple to read but hang on let me install nmap so I can see the options to tell you
<RageMachine> infinitycircuit, heh just couldn't remember it. I need a sticky note of it or something
<belkinhelp2> yeah, the error msg originally was that MSHOME was not there
<infinitycircuit> RageMachine, wikipedia is your friend :)
<belkinhelp2> and now its really not there
<Blaze_Boy> ok
<belkinhelp2> but still listed as such
<Storrgie> is anyone a network guru here?
<belkinhelp2> lol
<RageMachine> infinitycircuit, so is IRC
<Blaze_Boy> thanx , i'll wait
<unop> RageMachine, REISUB - raising elephants is so utterly boring .. use the combination with alt+print_screen+key
<belkinhelp2> no biggie....i can live with it
<RageMachine> unop got it from infinitycircuit, thanks :)
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 you could try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart see if it goes
<p4_xxx> can u access the othe pc now?
<belkinhelp2> in other words, its not a work around....ill just rename the second workgroup to something else and see if it works
<unop> Aranel,  what does the output of df -H say about free and available space?
<esh__> madwifi wont install. any ideas please?
<Aranel> unop: /dev/sdb1              197G   187G      0 100% /
<Blaze_Boy> how can i search i manual pages , what is the command ?
<belkinhelp2> I have a buddy flying in tomorrow and I have a bunch of cool documentaries on how the world really works
<unop> Blaze_Boy, to search for manpages .. apropos
<belkinhelp2> i just wanted to be able to remotely view them in my office
<kitche> Blaze_Boy: looks like -sP is the switch you want
<belkinhelp2> this will work for now
<pyrex> alright, what partition should i create for ubuntu?
<Blaze_Boy> ok , thanks
<pyrex> Ext3? journaling file sys?
<belkinhelp2> how much do I owe you?
<belkinhelp2> how about a virtual praise?
<unop> Aranel, this command herre should find the 10 biggest files.  du -a $DIR | sort -n | tail -n 10 # maybe it gives you an indication of what is taking up space
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 you owe p4 I think :)
<p4_xxx> :)
<belkinhelp2> oh
<belkinhelp2> ok....thanks to both of you then
<pyrex> is Ext3 a proper partition type for ubuntu install?
<dmsuperman> What's different between VNC and x11forwarding ?
<Blaze_Boy> no it's not that , :(
<kitche> Blaze_Boy: at least that will tell you if a host is up or not so it seems like what you want since it will output the ip of the host as well
<RageMachine> pyrex, ext3 is what you want to use. be sure to have a linux-swap partiton too.
<Aranel> unop: heres the output : http://pastebin.com/d3ad574fd
<pyrex> RageMachine: just those 2?
<Blaze_Boy> no  , all i want is to list all the IPs conected to the LAN
<ardantus> anyone can help me for apache with php in ubuntu 8?
<_oOMOo_> belkinhelp2 glad it's fixed(ish!)
<kitche> Blaze_Boy: well -sP is what you want then but nmap really is not what you want then really
<RageMachine> pyrex, yep assuming your just doing ubuntu, no dual boot or anything swap should be about twice your RAM amount.
<planet_x> can anyone suggest a good IDE for C++ and visual basic editing that is similar to visual studio and such?
<_oOMOo_> ardantus what do you want to know?
<pyrex> RageMachine: this is dual booting with Vista
<dmsuperman> !x11forward
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11forward
<ardantus> _oOMOo_, open http://vps.ardantus.net/ in browser sir
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿kitche: ok , then tell me the complete syntax for the command
<kindofabuzz> need a vnc guru.  i can connect to it fine, but it's like the graphics never load. all gyed pixels
<ardantus> i have install php use apt-get but still not work
<RageMachine> pyrex, okay, so you'll have vista on one ntfs partiton, ubuntu on one ext3 partition, a linux swap
<kitche> RageMachine: for visual basic it would be hard but monodevelop
<lordleemo> Blaze_Boy: for nmap  nmap -sP -PI -PT 192.168.0.1/24      read the man nmap
<RageMachine> kitche, wrong person :P
<unop> Aranel, try this to filter out directories.  du -Sa $DIR | sort -n | tail -n 10
<infinitycircuit> planet_x, you could try kdevelop or eclipse
<kitche> planet_x: for visual basic it would be hard but monodevelop
<dido> Is gnome  better or KDE ?
<infinitycircuit> personally i use vim for all my C coding
<_oOMOo_> ardantus that's a network issue
<RageMachine> Nother question, once the computer freezes or what have you, is there a way to see Why it froze, like a log or similar?
<Western_Digital> Oh hai
<Aranel> unop: http://pastebin.com/d7f6444bd
<Western_Digital> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<planet_x> ok thanks, im using gnome if that matters can i use kdevelop or stick to eclipse?>
<Western_Digital> oops
<pyrex> RageMachine: that was for the / right?
<ardantus> _oOMOo_, so what can i do to fic this problems sir
<Aranel> unop: i cant find the reason of this 0 byte problem. How can I find this file ?
<RageMachine> pyrex, / is ext3. you can put /home on a seperate partition too if you like
<juro> I am looking for a powerful navigator like Directory Opus
<RageMachine> pyrex, home should be ext3 as well.
<pyrex> i just put / and walked away
<_oOMOo_> ardantus http://ardantus shows an error connecting to database
<pyrex> will create swap next
<RageMachine> pyrex that will work
<paolo> Hi *. I have a very weird problem. A file is not recognized as an image if it has an extension (such as .jpeg, or .jpg). Does anyone know why?
<_oOMOo_> ardantus http://vps.ardantus.net shows unable to connect
<Gnea> paolo: the file is not an image.
<pyrex> "The resize operation has been aborted."
<pyrex> wtheck?
<unop> Aranel, i dunno, if you can still find the file in dolphin/filelight .. it exists somewhere on the disk. you can find out where exactly it is.  find / -iname "*name_of_file*"
<unop> paolo, maybe it is not an image file?  use this to find out.   file -i /path/to/file
<Western_Digital> Hey hey. When trying to sigh the Ubuntu codeofconduct I get
<Aranel> unop: cant I use "sudo du" ?
<Western_Digital> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<Western_Digital> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<ardantus> www.ardantus.net and vps.ardantus.net its diferent webserver sir.
<infinitycircuit> Western_Digital, did you export your keys to the keyserver?
<ardantus> i just wanna fix for vps.ardantus.net
<unop> Aranel, you could, if you know what you are doing
<ardantus> php not work
<Aranel> unop:  :)) but I dont :)
<Gnea> paolo: it is whatever the mimetype thinks it is, or whatever file says it is, so you'll need to rename it.  try running it through clamav.
<unop> Aranel, then use find
<paolo> unop: it is
<Aranel> unop: I dont know name of this file
<dabbill> How do i get my mouse to work as PS/2? I was useing it as USB but haveing issues with my USB ports. I rebooted the computer with the mouse in the PS/2 port but it has no power.
<Gnea> paolo: maybe it's the way the file itself is named? bad character?
<ardantus> if open vps.ardantus.net will show popup to download next.php thats mean something wrong in php and apache
<paolo> Gnea: that is the way it should be... but it is not... if I do mv foo.jpg foo it would work
<Western_Digital> Anyone help with my GPG problem?
<unop> Aranel, bah.. then go through the output of   sudo du -Sa / | sort -rn | less
<paolo> Gnea: not really
<Gnea> dabbill: using a converter?
<_oOMOo_> ardantus ok, well the vps.ardantus.net problem does not seem to be a php problem. Have you tried just a basic html page first to check?
<pyrex> RageMachine: i have a feeling it #(&$(* my hdd and vista will now not boot.
<dabbill> Gnea, yes
<unop> paolo, what does file return there?
<Gnea> dabbill: could be a bad converter
<Gnea> dabbill: got a usb keyboard?
<dabbill> Gnea, works fine on my windows PC
<ardantus> use html work sir
<pyrex> the partitioning failed and now ntfs is not a valid drive
<ardantus> working corectly
<Aranel> unop: :) ok doing now.
<audifahrer> Hi
<Gnea> dabbill: weird. did you try from a coldboot?
<TDJACR|Away> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/257761
<ardantus> use html and for php not work, show downlaod next.php
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257761 in ubuntu "Install fails due to partitioning error" [Undecided,New]
<dabbill> Gnea, My usb ports randomly shut off. Tryin to figure out if its the mouse or the mobo.
<_oOMOo_> ardantus I get "The connection was refused when attempting to contact vps.ardantus.net."
<dabbill> Gnea, no just a reboot
<dabbill> Gnea, any way to reset it while computer is on?
<_oOMOo_> ardantus I don't get offered any php file
<paolo> unop: Lake.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<audifahrer> I tried gpsd with Ubuntu. I noticed that gpsd returns always no data if started automatic. If I start it from command line it works. Did anyone get similar results?
<Gnea> dabbill: shutdown -h now
<pyrex> alright, i'm getting "Missing operating system." what do i do know? windows vista/ntfs drive is knocked out cold.
<ardantus> http://vps.ardantus.net/ if i open this will show popup like download next.php
<dabbill> Gnea, okay, be back in a min
<ardantus> wait sir i will capture
<Gnea> pyrex: sweet.
<Gnea> pyrex: er, i mean...
<kitche> ardantus: most likely php is not setup correctly for that subdomain
<pyrex> i know, its my new laptop. im experimenting on it.
<Gnea> !dualboot | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_oOMOo_> adantus are you accessing the server on a local network?
<unop> paolo, hmm, did you run that under   file -i  image.jpeg?
<Dazed> Dudes my ubuntu just failed catastrophically
<Dazed> its been working perfectly for 3 days
<Gnea> pyrex: sounds like you just need to reinstate the MBR
<Dazed> and now i boot up and its messed
<TDJACR|Away> Dazed: What happened?
<Gnea> !mbr | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dazed> it was like blah somethings scrwed you must run in low graphic mode
<Aranel> unop: we have a little problem :/  It gives "sort: yazma başarısız oldu" (writing failed) cause of I have no free space.
<Dazed> so i let it, reinstalled my ati driver, and try to increase teh visual effects quality in the appearance settings
<pyrex> Gnea: no the partitioning failed.
<Dazed> and the screen just goes white and reverts to lowest setting
<pyrex> it said it was aborted but i didnt touch it while it was working.
<ardantus> that php instaled using apt-get
<ardantus> http://ardan.ifastnet.com/viewer.php?id=171577php.JPG
<pyrex> Gnea: nothing was installed.
<ardantus> see this sir
<unop> Aranel, well, what can i say?  you need to delete some old files to create some space here
<emman> how do i tweak to make my internet load faster??
<Gnea> pyrex: ouch... start over?
<unop> Aranel, that or, boot up into recovery mode and work as root
<Aranel> unop: It fills again when I delete someting.
<paolo> unop: Lake.jpg: image/jpeg
<computa_mik1> Hi - just wanted to ask - I was just trying to add my hosting provider as a bookmark in hardy, and I lost the bar across the top - I had to log off and log back in...
<_oOMOo_> ardantus are you accessing the server on a local network?
<pyrex> Gnea: i was trying to avoid using partition magic and do it during install. But that didnt go so well.
<emman> please help...
<simotempler> how do ya get that rain effect working have it enabled but doesnt seem to work here
<ardantus> no sir
<unop> Aranel, by delete i mean -- use rm .. not some file browser's version of "delete"
<Dazed> i checked the log and it doesnt seem to be logging any events at the moment of white screen
<ardantus> this server in us
<kitche> ardantus: can you do us a favor and put the name at the start of what you said so what you say actually pops out easier
<Dazed> i dunno whats up
<ardantus> i am in indonesia
<kitche> !who | ardantus
<ubottu> ardantus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<paolo> unop: what shall I blame for this... gnome or gtk?
<legend2440> Dazed: try gksudo displayconfig-gtk    choose correct driver and monitor. that might help
<ardantus> ok sir
<_oOMOo_> kitche do you have any luck connecting to http://vps.ardantus.net
<ardantus> kitche, sorry
<Dazed> kk thanks
<unop> paolo, hmm, very strange .. you could use convert (part of the imagemagick package) to perhaps, repair the jpeg.  convert image.jpeg new_image.jpeg
<simotempler> anyone here able to use that compiz rain effect
<_oOMOo_> kitche I keep getting unable to connect
<unop> paolo, well, it could just be that the jpeg is corrupted
<burhan> simotempler: sure
<kitche> _oOMOo_: nope looks like it's not facing an outside thing
<pyrex> Gnea: i was trying to resize my ntfs partition thats all. It crashed hard halfway.
<simotempler> what keys do u use
<Separ> Anyone in here know how to change the gdm login screen theme using gconftool-2? :)
<simotempler> maybe im pressin the wrong ones
<rushfan> Anyone here use AACSKEYS following the BluRAyandHDDVD documentation at the Ubuntu Communtiy Documentation site? Im just wonderiginf if its normal for it to take hours to get the keys.
<Dazed> it says i need to restart
<Dazed> hope this works
<kitche> _oOMOo_ ardantus : can't even connect to the main domain well I can but it's slow
<kitche> ardantus: well your main site looks like the database does not even exist for one thing but pastebin your apache2 conf file so we can take a look at it
<_oOMOo_> ardantus there are no server errors or php errors and no file offered for download when I try to connect to your server. It looks like your network is not set to allow connections in some way
<ardantus> kitche, www.ardantus.net using webserver in 000webhost.com and vps.ardantus.net using vps in santrex.net
<simotempler> burhan: sorry what keys do u use to start that effect
<burhan> simotempler: shift+f9
<ardantus> _oOMOo_, btw in here still show downlaod next.php
<paolo> unop: well we are talking about thousands of files
<computa_mik1> ﻿Hi - just wanted to ask - I was just trying to add my hosting provider as a bookmark in hardy, and I lost the bar across the top - I had to log off and log back in - anyone else experience that.  If i click on the book mar now, it crashes my menu bar...
<paolo> unop: including those that are downloaded from the internet
<unop> paolo, what program are you using to view the files?
<_oOMOo_> ardantus maybe if you could show us your apache2.conf?
<ozzloy> can i get some help setting up samba? here's where i'm stuck: http://pastebin.com/d5964d31e
<simotempler> burhan: nope not working for me - doesnt it need certain system requirements like cube and all works great
<ardantus> _oOMOo_, ok i will check it.sir
<paolo> unop: well at the moment I am just trying to get them as background images...
<ardantus> _oOMOo_, brb check
<burhan> ardantus: sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<unop> paolo, hmm, well, do they open up fine in gthumb and/or eog ?
<Egyn> Hi all, I'm about to build a HTPC and wonder if it will be problematic using 64-bit ubuntu with mythtv?
<ardantus> burhan, tq sir
<ardantus> burhan, This module is already enabled! -bash: sudo: command not found
<unop> ozzloy, nslookup does not work with samba (netBIOS) names .. only DNS .. either configure samba for netBIOS name resolution, or put entries for the names you want to resolve in /etc/hosts
<Pagide> Hello
<Pagide> ASm from canada
<Pagide> am
<Pagide> Hi
<pat5star> * loves canada
<unop> Pagide, hi, do you have a question to ask?
<dabbill> Gnea, well i hooked up my old school microshaft optic mouse and it works fine with the adapter, going to see if my USB's will stay working with this mouse I am guessing my razer mouse is just dieing or some thing.
<Pagide> I am just new at this
<ardantus> for all, brb.be back later i need off now thanks for help and respond my question.
<pat5star> forgot how to get the chat to write something like "pat5star says hi", anybody?
<sharperguy> Can anyone think why when I try to run eclipse it dies because of JVM terminating prematurely?
<ozzloy> unop: so put serv1 192.168.1.100 in /etc/hosts ?
 * pat5star says hi
<pat5star> n/m
<sharperguy> pat5star,  "/me"
<HAL_9001> Does anyone know why my swap is a little bit smaller than my ram when I tell it at install to be 2gigs???
<pat5star> sharperguy: thanks :)
<ozzloy> unop: 192.168.1.100 serv1 rather?
<unop> ozzloy, yes
<ozzloy> or maybe avaak, not serv1?
<ozzloy> idk which is which on the windows network
<kitche> sharperguy: did you install the correct version of eclipse?
<pat5star> sharperguy: do you have eclipse set up to use the correct jvm?
<ozzloy> idk wtf a "workgroup" is
<marco_> hi all
<marco_> =)
<ozzloy> unop: thanks
<unop> ozzloy, 192.168.1.100 serv1 serv1.avaak
<sharperguy> pat5star, I might not actually
<Egyn> HAL_9001: how much is "a little bit"?
<Dazed> its still just going to a white screen when i try to increase the visual effects
<Dazed> i dont understand its been working perfectly
<sharperguy> pat5star, It was all set up in arch, but since I've switched back to ubuntu its probably changed but remembered the setting
<ozzloy> unop: interesting
<pat5star> sharperguy: I forget how you get to it, under preferences, or options, then java, you can choose which jvm to use. Plus eclipse can ship with it's own jvm, so if you have classpath's set up for another one, it can all get really messed
<HAL_9001> its 1.9 gigs
<computa_mik1> any idea how to log a bug?
<kitche> HAL_9001: well that really is 2 gigs
<HAL_9001> I just heard its needs to be the same for hibernate
<ozzloy> unop: can you help me get samba working?
<unop> ozzloy, i could try
<ozzloy> unop: please do!
<sharperguy> argh it crashed before I can even find the option
<paolo> unop: sorry... eog works fine
<Egyn> HAL_9001: i would use a larger swap than the amount of ram, then you would not have to worry
<kitche> HAL_9001: most likely some of the space is being reserved for root
<sharperguy> I think it does it when it gets to a certain point while parseing the open program
<pat5star> HAL_9001: I think setting anymore than 1g swap is a waste anyhow with that much ram
<unop> ozzloy, this might be a complement to the name resolution issue .. http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<kitche> pat5star: not really he said he's using hibernate
<siefny> hi  all
<Egyn> HAL_9001: it all depends on how you use your hardware though
<Egyn> HAL_9001: if you want a big swap or not
<pat5star> sharperguy: you can start up eclipse with options to use a certain jvm as well, check the docs, I can't remember how to off the top of me head but I'm sure that will solve your problem
<ozzloy> unop: i wonder if i could order this book on the companies dime
<HAL_9001> is there anyway to take away the root space on swap?
<siefny> sombody good know mbr ?? i have big problem
<unop> paolo, hmm, not sure then -- i don't use gnome to be able help you with this
<ozzloy> unop: the weird thing is, if i go Places -> Network -> Windows Network, AVAAK shows up
<pat5star> siefny: grub to the rescue :)
<ozzloy> unop: and if i click on it, SERV1 shows up
<Egyn> HAL_9001: donno, that is over my head
<siefny> pat5star i know...i try reinstall grub...
<jmichelsen_> Is there a way to make a shortcut to a folder in Thunar? The foldar has a space in it and I made a shortcut with the r click menu but it broke cos of the space
<ozzloy> unop: but clicking on that gives a pause followed by an empty folder
<ozzloy> unop: i would expect it to prompt me for username pw
<Evolution2> hey guys, i just installed audacious 1.5 but the VU-meter plugin wont install because it need version 1.1.4??? this doesnt make sense to me. any help?
<Cutter> hello
<siefny> pat5star: i try reinstal grub, i try fixmbr, try fdisk /mbr.... nothing :/
<sharperguy> pat5star, Well what should I set it to?
<Cutter> is it possible to configure ubuntu so that two people can use it at the same time?
<Cutter> with two screens and two keyboards
<Sylphid> how can i modify fan speeds?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<beardbar> hi friends, i need to install a font onto ubuntu and dont know how
<beardbar> can i take a font from windows and install it on linux?
<beardbar> or rather ubuntu
<Evolution2> beardbar: yes
<pat5star> sharperguy: eclipse -vm /path/to/good/jvm
<bobertdos> ﻿Cutter: If you literally mean at the same time, that would entail setting up a complete server.
<wesker-net> salve
#ubuntu 2008-08-14
<wesker-net> c'è qualke italiano?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | beardbar
<ubottu> beardbar: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sharperguy> pat5star, except i dont know what that would be
<ActionParsnip> !it | wesker-net
<ubottu> wesker-net: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pat5star> sharperguy: whereis java
<siefny> pat5star: u know any fix that???
<Beta-guy> what is the default root password for ubuntu?
<ozzloy> unop: i'm reading that page, but there's a lot of vocabulary i'm unfamiliar with on it
<sharperguy> pat5star, No idea
<pat5star> siefny: sry, I'm not very good with boinked mbr's, I'd check grubs docs because you have a limited shell upon boot with grub that might help you
<pat5star> sharperguy: I meant for you to type that into a shell
<Cutter> bobertdos: why a server?
<kitche> Beta-guy: that isn't one
<bobertdos> !sudo | ﻿Beta-guy
<ubottu> ﻿Beta-guy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jordo2323__> Beta-guy: there is none, its the password you set at install.....Ubuntu technically doesn't use a root account
<juro> can I get a 32bit Software to run on Ubuntu?
<siefny> pat5star: kk ty
<sharperguy> pat5star, I know but I don't know what the path of the right JVM is
<zikiti> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: you never need to be root as long as your username is a member of the sudo group
<Beta-guy> there is NO root account?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | zikiti
<ubottu> zikiti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitche> juro: yes need to install lib32
<fabio_> net
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: there is but it is moot
<kitche> Beta-guy: there is a root account just that it's locked down
<Beta-guy> ah
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: you dont need it
<Beta-guy> can I still SU?
<juro> kitche: can I do that through synaptic (trying to install Aptana Studio on 64bit machine)
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: if you dont use it it will make your system more secure
<bobertdos> Cutter: Because it isn't possible for two users to use the same physical computer at the same time....??
<kitche> juro: yeah don't know the name of the package but hang on a sec ubottu knows the anwser
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: you can sudo -s if you REALLY gotta but its not advised at all
<Cutter> bobertdos: that's what I want to do
<zikiti> I want to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop but have about 30 gigs of information that I cannot get delete. I was thinking that I can create a new partition from free space and during the install, elect not to format that partition... how do i go about doing that?
<zikiti> What tools do I need?
<Beta-guy> I had some trouble trying to install the ATI drivers it wasn't me to be root or su
<Beta-guy> wanted
<pat5star> sharperguy: use find to find where and how many jvm's you have installed, then try different eclipse -vm /path/* to see if any will boot up eclipse so you can make the correct permanent changes
<zikiti> I want to do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> Beta-guy: then put sudo before the command and you will appear as root for the life of the command, then revert back to user
<weirdbro> Has anyone installed the banshee 1.21 yet?
<pat5star> sharperguy: or, apt-get --purge remove eclipse; then reinstall it and see if it will work
<Beta-guy> ok I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<juro> kitche: so what does ubottu say?
<weirdbro> I've been having trouble with sorting in banshee 1,21
<kitche> juro: can't remember the switch really to see the factoid on it but in synaptic there is 32bitlibs
<ladyfantasy> anyone know if there's a way (besides editing grub config) to turn off the ubuntu splash screen during boot to see boot messages?
<paolo> unop: yes they do
<juro> ladyfantasy: switch to a different console
<ladyfantasy> thanks juro
<kitche> ladyfantasy: f1 I believe might get rid of the splash or esc
<onelivv_> Anyone familiar with mpeg4ip on Ubuntu Hardy?
<ActionParsnip> kitche: i think its ia32
<ladyfantasy> will try that too kitche
<Marko84> :-D
<Marko84> any1 from Europe in here?
<zikiti> anyone?
<kitche> ActionParsnip: nope but ia32 is not 32bit since ia64 is not the same as x86_64
<ubuntu> how can I stop logging of system events? I know /etc/syslog.conf and 'System > System > Session'
<pat5star> ladyfantasy: also you can stop it in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, it's the splash directive. (backup menu.lst first just in case!)
<kitche> ActionParsnip: ia32 might be some odd arch. that they might have tried using before they got ia64 working :)
<skalper1> hello
<ladyfantasy> yeah, i always edit the grub config, but sometimes forget after a kernel upgrade puts it back in there without asking me... :/  thanks pat5star
<ActionParsnip> kitche: they let you run 32bit apps
<pat5star> ladyfantasy: n/m, just seen your original post\
<skalper1> jest ktoś z polski
 * pat5star feels dumb lol
<kitche> ActionParsnip: yes but ubottu does not have that as a switch :)
<ActionParsnip> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<kitche> ladyfantasy: well if you wanted you could copy the kernel lines and put them at the end of the file then updates won't effect it really
<jmichelsen_> is there a way to replace Thunar in Xubuntu with pcman?
<ladyfantasy> hmm... good point
<ActionParsnip> jmichelsen_: install pcman
<jmichelsen_> ActionParsnip: its installed
<pyrex> looks like lenovo will send me a windows restore disk for free.
<kitche> ladyfantasy: it says something like ##put kernel lines under this line if you don't want updates to effect it
<pyrex> i fudged my partition during ubuntu install
<Kernel> hello all. i have a program running(converting a vmware disk image to virtualbox image) and sfce just geeked out and i need to log out then back in...but i am running the converter program in a console and im wondering how i can switch it to the background...so i can log out and it will stay running
<ubuntu> !logging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logging
<ubuntu> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<bobertdos> Cutter: Well okay, but that's a bit more of an undertaking than we can solve very quickly in this channel so I suggest some reading
<bobertdos> !server | Cutter
<ubottu> Cutter: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<utnubu> hello, I am about to install a ubuntu 8.04, but I would like to know how can I encrypt my files..?
<ubuntu> !love&peace&sex&violence&religion&death
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharperguy> pat5star, turns out i just didnt have java fully installed or something
<ubuntu> !intelligent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligent
<utnubu> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<ubuntu> !yeah, and I -see it!
<Frozen_North> hey all, are some of the repo's down currently?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kernel> how can i force a program to run in the background? its currently running in a console?
<bobertdos> ﻿utnubu: bcrypt is a simple command line utility that uses the blowfish algorithm
<bobertdos> !info bcrypt | ﻿utnubu
<ubottu> ﻿utnubu: bcrypt (source: bcrypt): Cross platform file encryption utility using blowfish. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ladyfantasy> Kernel: one way is to start the process with "nohup"
<Kernel> utnubu: best encryption app is truecrypt.
<ladyfantasy> but i don't believe you can do that once the process is already running, so you'd need to start it over
<gsd> Does anyone know if there is a tool similiar to prime95 for linux?
<Kernel> ladyfantasy: see the program is already running..and i need to log out then back in...without it stopping
<ActionParsnip> gsd: what does it do?
<ladyfantasy> yeah, best thing is probably to wait til it finishes if you don't want to restart it
<utnubu> ok, you already told me encryption methods, but could someone tell me where can I find a tutorial on how to do it?
<gsd> ActionParsnip: uhm its a cpu/memory torture test, used for overclocking :)
<ActionParsnip> utnubu: search for encryptfs
<utnubu> ok
<ActionParsnip> gsd: theres a cpu burn in test on the ultimate boot cd, takes about 6 days to run
<gsd> ActionParsnip: ... ouch ><
<Swish> that sounds like overkill to the extreme
<ActionParsnip> gsd: yeah its a proper test
<ubuntu> Question: JFS, and 'klogd' and 'syslogd' are stopped. Next boot causes disability to start X-system. Can this 2-b- true?
<utnubu> !encryptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<jmichelsen_> gsd: you could make a bartpe cd with prime embedded that can run from the disk, like ultimate boot cd
<didooofidooo> hey everbody... i can't switch to my virtual terminals (VT) using (Alt +Ctrl + Fx)
<ActionParsnip> utnubu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Cutter> ubottu: thanks but I want to do this with only one computer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<public_yukama> i forgot my password on irc
<public_yukama> how cani get a password from irc ?
<Cutter> bobertdos: thanks but I want to do this with only one computer
<utnubu> ActionParsnip, thank you ;)
<didooofidooo> hi everbody... i can't switch to my virtual terminals (VT) using (Alt +Ctrl + Fx)
<Cutter> bobertdos: however I will ask on the forums
<ActionParsnip> gsd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227625
<rw> hi guys. I'm having a bit of a problem with compiz fusion. My windows constantly dissapear behind the top panel. How can I change this behavour?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | rw
<ubottu> rw: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<KenBW2> rw: you mean if you drag them up?
<rw> kenbw2, no some apps when they open, like firefox don't respect the top panel and is partialy covered by it
<didooofidooo> hii <rw> just press alt+F2 then write ... #compiz --replace
<legend2440> gsd: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm
<ubuntu> !stardict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stardict
<KenBW2> rw: even if you maximise it?
<frsandstone77> hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi | frsandstone77
<ubottu> frsandstone77: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juro> I have one program (Aptana Studio) that I want to use the 32 bit java I have installed for, how can I change the used java only for this program?
<Falstaff> kububtu
<rw> kenbw2, no when I maximize the windows, everything is fine. Just when I start firefox it isn't fine.
<gsd> legend2440: Ah yes, there seems to be a version for linux called MPrime, but I guess it wouldn't be in the repos. :/
<ActionParsnip> rw: id ask in #compiz
<KenBW2> rw: that a problem?
<didooofidooo> rw   just press alt+F2 then write ...   compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> gsd: compile it
<jmichelsen_> Is there a fairly simple way to uninstall something that was installed with from source?
<kindofabuzz> could someone test a VNC for me? let me know if you get the password prompt.  kindofabuzz.homelinux.net:1
<rw> kenbw2: well everytime I open firefox, I have to alt click it to fit my screen
<kitche> jmichelsen_: well if you have the source still try make deinstall
<gsd> ActionParsnip: ;) alrighty.
<rw> but I'll ask in #compiz
<KenBW2> rw, that reminds me (moves to general question)
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<KenBW2> why does ubuntu have seemingly random placement of windows when you open them?
<jmichelsen_> kindofabuzz: i didnt get it
<gleyve> what is brazilian ubuntu channel?
<jmichelsen_> kitche: thanks il try that
<Chousuke> KenBW2: that depends on the window manager
<kitche> !br| gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kindofabuzz> jmichelsen_: try :0 ?
<iMatter> i fixed my USB problem with modprobe -r ehci_hcd but now im having problems with the data transfer rate being way too slow and in dmesg im getting this FAT: Directory bread(block 1798552) failed Alot and when transfering files to the deivce it lags alot
<KenBW2> Chousuke: GTK/Compiz
<jmichelsen_> kindofabuzz: nope
<didooofidooo> jmichelsen go to the source directory then write   make uninstall
<Chousuke> KenBW2: I think it tries to remember where the window was last but fails :p
<gleyve> What's a good softwrae for downloading youtube video throght ubuntu linux?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the lightest window manager i can run ubuntu on? i'm currently on xfce
<gleyve> What's a good software which I can download youtube videos throught ubuntu linux?
<didooofidooo> gleyve   a firefox extention will do it perfect
<legend2440> gsd: no compiling necessary just extract and run   ./mprime
<rw> gleyve, take a look at pytube
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want something that takes even less memory
<KenBW2> Chousuke: fix?
<frsandstone77> I was wondering how this system would perform under these circumstances:   System:  2.5ghz quad core, 8gb of ddr2800 ram and running ubuntu as core OS.       Circumstances:  doing intensive work (web design)  in vmware workstation running osx leopard 10.5 and 4-5gb allocated to the OS.  I'm really worried i wont be able to run leopard fast in the vmware.   Any ideas/suggestions?
<gleyve> thnks guys..i'll look for it
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: dwm twm openbox, fluxbox, blackbox
<Chousuke> KenBW2: dunno :/
<rw> there is an article about it on linuxowns.wordress.com
<jmichelsen_> didooofidooo: the thing is there is no makefile, it was a script named something else. Think it will still work that way?
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: probably fluxbox/openbox/blackbox
<KenBW2> Chousuke: ah well
<ActionParsnip> frsandstone77: should be fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> kitche: are those downloadable from the repositories?
<kindofabuzz> jmichelsen_: i sent you a pm if ya don't mind
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: well fluxbox is
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i install them all and try them out and choose which session to log into?
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: you should be able to
<frsandstone77> acionparsnip:  because i wouldnt be using ubuntu very much during the work, do you think that i would be able to maintain decently smooth operation with even 6-7gb allocated to the vmware?
<CostaRicanQuaker> like kde/gnome/xfce, i don't want to install another distro i just want a lighter windows manager
<bobertdos> ﻿Cutter: Well, I was going to say, if that's the case, you could set up additional user accounts.
<CostaRicanQuaker> kitche so i sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<kitche> frsandstone77: yes that machine out powers most machines here most likely
<ActionParsnip> frank23: yeah it runs fine on my semperon am2 with 1gb DDR2 so you shuld be fine
<frsandstone77> okay
<didooofidooo> jmichelsen :  i dont think so ... it will work only if there is a makefile ... any way applications that is are installed from source code are hard to be uninstalled :-(
<frsandstone77> thanks a bunch guys!
<jamie25> Hello, I have java enabled on my firefox browser that allows me to play youtube.. after clicking on the 2nd or 3rd youtube video my PC shuts down & will reboot back into ubuntu.. I have also seen the black screen with a bunch of codes & what not.. What could I do to fix this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, since youtube is flash, not java...
<CostaRicanQuaker> kitche: so i sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<ActionParsnip> frsandstone77: you could always reduce ram to vmware if its slow which id imagine its not due to your cpu
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<utnubu> can I encrypt my OS after I have it installed, or do I need to do some extra step before installing?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah, if you wanna install fluxbox (which KICKS ASS!)
<jamie25> ok
<ActionParsnip> utnubu: no idea, I only know of it. ive never used it
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip: can i install freebsd without erasing anything from ubuntu?
<jamie25> so would it be an issue with flash then?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: its a totally different OS dude
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, but can i?
<dmoerner> jamie25, you use flash, not java, for youtube.
<utnubu> ActionParsnip, I'll do my research and will experiment on my PC. I'll tell you the outcome, if you're interested
<CostaRicanQuaker> i hear that all linux applications run on it
<rw> KenBW2: if you are wondering on how I fixed it (you asked something similar), take a look at the place plugin in compiz fusion. It did the trick for me and you can specify window placement there
<ActionParsnip> utnubu: sure
<dmoerner> CostaRicanQuaker, if your harddisk is big enough to dual boot, of course
<didooofidooo> utnubu   yes here is the link   http://www.cat-hackers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2894&p=18339&hilit=encrypt+file+system#p18339
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: if you backup your ~/ you should be fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> dmoerner: currently have about 63 GB left
<dmoerner> CostaRicanQuaker, if you want to stick a freebsd kernel in ubuntu then you are out of your mind
<jmichelsen_> didooofidooo: ah yea I worried about that, o well thanks
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: its a different OS altogether, you'll be format / reinstalling
<CostaRicanQuaker> dmoerner: i want to be able to dual boot, but when i installed ubuntu i used the entire disk option so i only have one partition
<planetx> anyone know how i can get my exit and minimize/maximize buttons back on all applications, they dissapeared for some reason
<didooofidooo> jmichelsen    you are welcome .... try to delete the installed files manualy .. this is the last way
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: then you need to resize the partitions or buy a second drive
<dmoerner> CostaRicanQuaker, you will need to repartition to create free space for freebsd, which will in turn create a disklabel on the partition you give for it
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: or run it virtually
<droopsta915> anyone got aspare vmware key? I got a few from my teacher, but they are all for windows?.?.?
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: not all linux applications run on FreeBSD really but all open source ones do
<jmichelsen_> didooofidooo: yea I still have the source and I will look through the script to see where everything was placed, thanks lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> most of all ubuntu applications are GPL no?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: some are some arent
<droopsta915> or a website that i can find a key.
<jmichelsen_> !pirace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirace
<utnubu> Is there a way to restore the files I delete in ubuntu using some piece of software? Like in Windows?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean all of the official ones...right?
<jmichelsen_> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: realplayer for example
<CostaRicanQuaker> realplayer is proprietary
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: its an example of a non gpl ubuntu app
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i install freebsd grub will let me dualboot right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> not like windows
<droopsta915> piracy? Whatever fellas, buh buy. lol.. Ubuntu/Linux for Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<webfarmer> how do I in the terminal copy one directory into another
<jmichelsen_> webfarmer: cp /foo /foo/bar
<jmichelsen_> webfarmer: cp /source /foo/dest/
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you can edit boot.ini to fireup linux but its better to install windows then linux so grub adds the dual boot garbage
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i mean
<didooofidooo> webfarmer     cp -r [sourcedir] [distdir]
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i install freebsd it won't do like windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will still be able to dualboot or not?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: how do yuo mean "do like windows"
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you can add windows boot options to yur grub config
<CostaRicanQuaker> windows ate grub or something once i installed it after ahving isntalled ubuntu
<webfarmer> leading /?
<simotempler>  hi there - is it possible to install mac os x on virtualbox??
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: thats because it overwrites the boot sector
<CostaRicanQuaker> does freebsd do that?
<ActionParsnip> simotempler: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you'll get options, id jump on googlevideo or youtube to watch an install
<kitche> CostaRicanQuaker: well FreeBSD will overwrite the mbr as well but you can boot using the command line really should ask in ##freebsd
<didooofidooo> CostaRicanQuaker   it must be .... but you came to the wrong place to ask ;-)
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: id check out pcbsd too, simpler to use
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks fellas
<simotempler> ActionParsnip: does it run mac osx leopard on vbox inside ubuntu ok
<eligos> hey pepole, I've got a serious issue with booting, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> simotempler: depends on your pc, if you're running an eeepc then no
<Guest14431> Q: theoretically, if I use all the winxp libs with wine, will I get better compatibility with different apps?
<planetx> so anyone know how to get my exit/maximize and minimize icons back..tried changing themes didnt help
<cambazz> hello. I am installing a remote server from an image, and really a ubuntu newbie. but i am veteran linux user. right after install what do I have to do to update the portage cache?
<didooofidooo> eligos   what is the problem?
<sun01tech> how can i have my home folder encrypted when logged off and automatically decrypted while logged in?
<simotempler> ActionParsnip: so what on say a p4 chip dell
<simotempler> thats not good no
<ActionParsnip> simotempler: means nothing. it also depends on config of virtualisation too
<eligos> I got a live Comfusion install DVD and it's not getting along with my Nvidia graphica card, and it's odes not even load the installer
<frsandstone77> anyone remember my question before?
<Asterix_> Are there any stress tests that can work the northbridge to try and make it overheat?
<didooofidooo> eligos   check the DVD for deffects first before you start installation
<kitche> cambazz: well looks like your a gentoo vetern which doesn't really show you much in linux really but sudo apt-get update
<sun01tech> Asterix_: prime95?
<simotempler> ActionParsnip: so will i prob not be able to setup virtual box on ubuntu to run os x then on my dell?
<eligos> it asks me to choose an option but when I choose load or install ubuntu, a black screen comes on and says: native_apic_write and a bunch of numbers
<Daisuke_Laptop> eligos: it's not a supported release
<eligos> the disc is fine, that is not the problem
<usser> cambazz, theres no portage ubuntu is a package base distro
<usser> cambazz, sudo apt-get update
<cambazz> kitche :) yes i am gentoo person
<Daisuke_Laptop> and reading the description, i threw up a little in my throat
<cambazz> have to install this server quickly
<ActionParsnip> simotempler: like i said it depends no so many things there is no black and white answer, you may have to try it which could be expensive as you will need a license to install it
<frsandstone77> how would running osx 10.5 server vs the leopard desktop version in a vmware differ in performance?
<Asterix_> sun01tech: it looks like that's a cpu stress test... not a northbridge stress test
<ActionParsnip> simotempler: and if its bad you'll have wasted your cash
<Daisuke_Laptop> eligos: just install hardy
<kitche> frsandstone77: how are we suppose to know?
<frsandstone77> kitche, maybe someone has needed to do this
<frsandstone77> to run final cut pro or something for their work
<eligos> hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<didooofidooo> eligos   the latest UBUNTU release
<eligos> oh, ok
<simotempler> ActionParsnip: to hell with it so will stick with my ubuntu and xp inside my vbox - pitty the linux cad programs are rubbish
<Daisuke_Laptop> eligos: it has compiz-fusion included, and it's still really easy to install anything else you might need
<reidms> I  can not log in because my bluetooth keyboard is not working after a fresh install.  I have no access to a usb keyboard.  Is there anyway around this?
<kahrytan> Who knows how to register plugin with Firefox 3?
<RageMachine> Where would I be able to find an error log for when my computer freezes?
<simotempler> i wish the major CAD companies would release linux versions
<eligos> so you think that will solve the problem?? and ubuntu will finally get along my my graphics card?, because whe I remove the graphics card and use the integrated video, ubuntu installs with no problem
<RageMachine> simotempler, wine & other such programs are getting better.
<kitche> RageMachine: well /var/log/messages is one place but you would need to look at one of the bz2 ones
<roe_> Qcad isn't bad for 2d stuff
<kitche> simotempler: they do
<simotempler> RageMachine tried that b4 not a hope in hell they will run CAD
<RageMachine> kitche, /var/log/messages, but which specific file?
<kenzy> t would be nice if ubuntu support my x-fi sound card
<RageMachine> simotempler, I've ran autocad via wine
<miffed> !Trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<simotempler> RageMachine what version
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Which plugin?
<kitche> RageMachine: this one messages.0.bz2
<kahrytan> bob42» flash
<cavscout66> is is possible to install x into the 8.04 server edition?
<RageMachine> simotempler, .9 something or other. It was a bit buggy, but their always improving.
<kitche> cavscout66: yes
<bosan4edos> Hello i am running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i cant to login on amsn whats the problem when i press login its just loading.. ?
<RageMachine> kitche, and how do i view .o.bz2 files?
<rubyphyte1> can anyone recommend me a good tutorial on setting up a pop/smtp server on ubuntu...I've got my own domain and would like to host emails from it...I'd prefer simple setup/config to high volume
<ActionParsnip> cavscout66: sudo apt-get install xorg
<kitche> RageMachine: by bunzip2 them in another directory
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Downloaded from Adobe or installed from the repos?
<simotempler> never heard of it must be real old the new ones are so buggy they wont work at all on wine
<kahrytan> bob42» adobe. repos one is buggy
<cavscout66> thx
<simotempler> are microsoft paying them off to not release linux versions or what
<kitche> kahrytan: well the one in the repos is the same one at adobe really
<RageMachine> kitche, i dont have that file
<geirha> cavscout66: Just X or a desktop environment or window manager as well?
<usser> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: what do you mean by register, just install flash off of using the tar file off adobe.com
<kitche> RageMachine: you don't have /var/log/messages.0.bz2?
<kahrytan> Kitar|st» Nope. One in repos is Flash 9
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: yes, I know :p; Well you should be able to run the installer from the terminal.
<bosan4edos> Hello people i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program Like AMSN Or Gaim can somebody help me ?
<RageMachine> kitche I have  messages.0 , messages.1.gz messages.2.gz
<Nutzebahn> Hello, when I try to install kde4 in Synaptic, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d676fdaaa
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<kitche> RageMachine: well ubuntu uses .gz instead of .bz2 :)
<usser> bosan4edos, pidgin
<kahrytan> bob42»  not for root install ie, /usr/lib/mozilla
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: I warn you though, I haven't had as much luck with the RC of 10 than the other two betas.
<TDJACR|Away> RageMachine: sudo apt-get instal pidgin
<RageMachine> bosan4edos, whats wrong with amsn or gaim?
<usser> bosan4edos, is former gaim
<cavscout66> can this install be done offline by downloading the the package first?  today is my second day with ubuntu.
<bastid_raZor> !pidgin > bosan4edos
<ubottu> bosan4edos, please see my private message
<RageMachine> TDJACR|Away wrong user
<bosan4edos> RageMachine: i can't login on that
<Stargazer> How do i get Quake 1 for Ubuntu ?
<TDJACR|Away> Sorry
<simotempler> bosan4edos - use pidgin
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: I've had no trouble using the installer with root.
<bosan4edos> pidgin sux dude :S
<ActionParsnip> pidgin is awesome
<RageMachine> kitche, but i dont have .0.gz either. just .0
<kitche> RageMachine: then just go the the next number
<bosan4edos> I need some program like windows live messenger
<RageMachine> kitche whats the different between .0 and .1.gz and .2.gz?
<bosan4edos> but for linux
<RageMachine> kitche ok.
<jamie25> Hello I am running Ubuntu 8.04. I reinstalled flash for firefox & I am having the same issue, after the third consecutive video that I play, my PC reboots byitself
<TDJACR|Away> If a 7.10 install CD works, can I use abt to upgrade to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> bosan4edos: kopete, amsn, pidgin
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos, Emesene (not perfect, but good)
<kitche> RageMachine: different versions of the file same file just one from like two days ago and such
<kahrytan> bob42»  i've got the plugin lib in /usr/lib/mozilla and .mozilla/plugins and it doesnt work
<simotempler> bosan4edos pidgin is the best
<geirha> TDJACR|Away: Yes
<bosan4edos> ok thx guys
<landonab> have a question, i just bought a new laptop and HP specs say it has a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection but Ubuntu 8.04 is reporting it as an Atheros and wireless does not work.. Is it possible that Ubuntu is reporting wrong in Restricted Drivers or did HP build this laptop with a different card?
<kitche> Nutzebahn: looks like the packages your trying to install has the same files in it so it's just complaining
<dvs> wuts the 1/4 circle thing in the upper right hand corner of kubuntu and can i install it in ubuntu
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos, open Synaptic and search for MSN
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Install to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<dvs> it says add widget
<bosan4edos> ok thx
<bosan4edos> brb
<ActionParsnip> landonab: run lspci, it will tell you what it is
<IndyGunFreak> landonab: pastebin your lspci
<kitche> landonab: well it's a intel card with a Atheros chipset
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | landonab
<ubottu> landonab: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Asterix_> If my computer crashes only while playing 3D games but it can't be an overheating problem because I have a brand new video card, what else could be the source of a problem like this?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i didn't think any of the intel devices, used anything but intel..
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Otherwise, you can always create symbolic links.
<usser> Asterix_, buggy drivers
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  plugins folder there is a link
<RageMachine> kitche, it doesnt give me much from the log
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: no clue why you told him to pastebin but yes intel uses atheros chipsets as well
<landonab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37274/
<dvs> does anyone know what i'm talking about ?
<usser> Asterix_, video card drivers
<RageMachine> kitche, it says -- MARK ---
<lenswip1> What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<landonab> ok...so sounds like i have to use ndiswrapper
<lenswip1> ﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: so i could see the device?.. and i didn't know that intel used atheros.
<lenswip1> ﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<Asterix_> usser: I've got the latest nvidia drivers installed...  it was doing this with some previous drivers too
<RageMachine> kitche, then it says Ubuntu restarted (which would be me having to cold-boot from a frozen screen
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins is a link
<lenswip1> ﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> landonab: don't use ndiswerapper w/ that device, use madwifi
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: why i can't see my contacts on emesene?
<landonab> indygunfreak, thanks
<lenswip1> ﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<bosan4edos> its online 0/0
<lenswip1> ﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: follow that link and make sure libflashplayer.so is present.
<kitche> landonab: well looks like you don't have intel that's for sure you probably looked up the wrong version of your laptop
<lenswip1> c﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
 * dvs boots lenswip
<landonab> never used madwifi, i will see what i can figure out
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: why i can't see my contacts on emesene?
<Asterix_> usser: it doesn't crash right away either...  with my previous card I could play for 5-10 min before a hard lockup but with my new one I played for several hours and then it finally crashed
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos, View ->
 * lenswip1 cries
<lenswip1> ﻿﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<Proton23> I'm searching for serverlayouts 2 monitors and 1 monitor + TV. Somebody got a link? :)
<Svish> just installed?
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: well intel uses atheros as well but they mainly use intel but his laptop has nothing to do with intel anyways it's an AMD
<landonab> boboertdos, i am looking at the specs now...
<dvs> wuts the 1/4 circle thing in the upper right hand corner of kubuntu and can i install it in ubuntu
<lenswip1> ﻿﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<Svish> is there a way to see what packages I just installed?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: lol, well that would make a big difference
<usser> Asterix_, crashes like deadlocks completely up to the point where u have to press power button
<usser> Asterix_, ?
<kitche> RageMachine: well that doesn't help but that was the file you needed to look at
<lenswip1> ﻿﻿What is scrollkeper-up? And why is it hogging 85% of my cpu?
<RageMachine> kitche, thats my point, it didn't log anything :/ anything else I can do.
<RageMachine> lenswipl http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/90345-scrollkeeper-up.html
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  still doesnt work
<lenswip1> ty
<Asterix_> usser: correct...  caps lock doesn't even do anything
<RageMachine> lenswipl next time google, and don't spam. kthnx
<Asterix_> usser: I've tried checking system logs but nothing shows up because it's a total freeze up
<kahrytan> bobertdos» It's in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins now.
<eligos> does anyone know if the intel dual core processors are 32-bit or 64-bit??
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: in View its ok but i still can't see my contacts
<bosan4edos> :S
<kitche> RageMachine: nope not really well you could dig in the other log files in that directory
<usser> Asterix_,  hm the only cause i can think of is overheating really
<legend2440> Svish: open synaptic >file>history
<kitche> eligos: depends if they are new or not
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: If you go into firefox, type about:config, and enable full plugin path exposure, it will tell you where your plugins are coming from
<RageMachine> kitche, do you know of any diagnostic tools then?
<rzec> I finally got ubuntu installed on my computer apparently i needed to us a cd and not dvd but know i have another question.  how do i change the brightness of my laptop monitor, it is very difficult for me to look at it right now?
<RageMachine> rzec are you running on a battery?
<kitche> RageMachine: nope myself I just look at the debugging information the kernel spews out at me
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  enable how
<Svish> legend2440: oh really? I had no idea... thanks :D
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos: View -> Show Offline, Show by nick
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: *in about:plugins, that is
<RageMachine> kitche, is that the file I was looking at, or somewhere else?
<rzec> no, AC RageMachine
<geirha> eligos: "sudo lshw -class cpu" will tell you if it is 32-bit or 64-bit
<kitche> RageMachine: what file? you talking about
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Go into firefox and type about:config
<RageMachine> kitche messages.0
<elvis8900> hello?
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  NOT IN THE LIST
<ramontayag> hey all. i need a bit of help making monit automatically start/restart via init.  i followed this book but it doesn't seem to work. basically, i edited /etc/inittab to contain this: http://pastie.org/252629.  It doesn't restart when i boot the server. i'm on hardy
<Asterix_> usser: I thought it was too with my old card.  But this new card runs cooler and I've also tried running the computer with a fan blowing into it.  The temperature sensors are steady too.  It's a brand new card and I don't understand how it's overheating already.
<eligos> geirha: I don't have linuz installed, I want to download it and it's asking me wich one do I want
<usser> Asterix_, maybe its the cpu?
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: In the filters, search for plugin.expose_full_path
<kitche> RageMachine: nope that's for this boot your on right now
<zzl>  i was wondering if i could put my belkin g plus mimo usb network adapter into raw form?
<RageMachine> eligos, you pick based on your processor. which processor do you have?
<zzl>  i was wondering if i could put my belkin g plus mimo usb network adapter into raw form?
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  the plugin isi n the right directories. and firefox cant freakin find it
<RageMachine> kitche, so where do you find the kernel messages?
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Double-click it to enable and then go to about:plugins. If Flash is there, it'll tell you the version and the path of the plugin.
<geirha> eligos: Well, 32-bit will work no matter which bitness the cpu is.
<kitche> RageMachine: /var/log/messages.* but I compile debug information into the kernel so it outputs to a file which I doubt ubuntu has in theirs
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  it doesnt sya
<kahrytan> say
<summatusmentis> does ubuntu have ssh installed by default?
<rzec> RageMachine: do you know to change brightness?
<kitche> eligos: just go with i386 really if you want it to be easy to use
<ramontayag> if this channel is not the right one to ask about monit and init, where should i go?
<RageMachine> rzec give me a sec
<kitche> summatusmentis: ssh command yes but not the server
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  I told you before and ill tell you again... ITS NOT IN ABOUT:PLUGINS
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: yes yes thats it :S
<Asterix_> usser: I tried running a cpu stress test that maxxed it out completely and it didn't lock up for a couple hours worth.  I think it was hitting around 75 degrees with that test running.
<marius> ia there a way to aktivate the wlan in ubuntu over the terminal?
<summatusmentis> kitche: oh, no server? that'd be why I keep getting denied connections
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: In which case, you should probably delete all references to the plugin and fresh install to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<usser> Asterix_, what kind of game were u playing was it running in wine?
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos: on a side note, MSN Messenger is updating their codes and some programs may not function properly, go to the website for further info
<kahrytan> bobertdos» The plugin directory is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: i am not good with english plz dude help me :S
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  so How do i tell firefox to find the freakin plugin that is there
<Asterix_> usser: I tested it with WoW and Portal and it did the crashing thing with both of them with my previous card
<RageMachine> rzec, are you using ubuntu, or xubuntu / kubuntu
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  if you dont know how, then tell me.
<Asterix_> usser: and with my new card it has crashed once with both of them but only after a much longer time than the ~5 min I was getting with the old card.
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos: MSN Messenger is getting new stuff and the people making Emesene don't know how to use it -_-
<alraun1> ﻿ ramontayag: type :  /list
<rzec> RageMachine: Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit
<usser> Asterix_, hm... that is weird i dunno what to tell u, try running a linux native game like openarena or tremulous see how that works out
<RageMachine> Asterix_ you could try Crossover Games  (google) its basically wine you pay for. It has a trial, and it comes with the proper settings to run most games at optimum
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  There is the vlc plugin in that directory that is detected just fine. but not libflash
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: i know how to use it just i can't see my contacts i will make a screenshot look
<Asterix_> ragemachine: I've never had problems with wine before...  I was 99% certain it was a heat problem that was causing my card to crash but now I'm not certain anymore.
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: One way or another, a link, or a copy of the plugin itself should be directly in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins. I really suggest deleting everything and starting from scratch with that.
<RageMachine> rzec, it seems there is a bug with KDE/Gnome that gamma does not change. If you install Xubuntu (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) you can change the gamma, then log back into gnome
<ramontayag> alraun1: I did.. but not sure what i'm supposed to do with it
<RageMachine> Asterix_ new versions of wine can mess things up
<kitche> bobertdos: you do know firefox3 uses a different dir hiearchy for plugins besides what firefox2 had right
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  the plugin directory is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and not /usr/lib/flash-3*
<Asterix_> usser: I'll have to try out a native game and see what happens.  It's just so disconcerting to have been so sure it was a heat problem and now it's cropping up again albeit in a limited fashion.
<RageMachine> Asterix_ it only takes a second or two to setup crossovers, and if it works via that, you know its the wine version your using :)
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1209/screenshotjs4.png here look
<kahrytan> bobertdos» please stop trying to mislead me
<casdf> hi; i have a problem with the powerdown options menu (the one with logout, restart, shutdown, etc.). namely, it doesn't show up, and partly freezes my comp when I select it
<bobertdos> ﻿kahrytan: Yes, I know, but I'm just saying that this is what works for me.
<kahrytan> bobertdos»  welcome to ignore/
<youknowme> how do I send an active CLI operation to the background?
<Asterix_> ragemachine: well I did step back with older versions of wine on the old card and it still gave me the issues.  Same with some older versions of the nvidia drivers.
<kitche> kahrytan: well that is good for firefox2 unless ubuntu changed it since firefox3 uses a different system then what firefox2 used
<qr_> youknowme: ctrl+z then bg
<kahrytan> bob42»  i want to know how to register the plugin. you dont know how
<zzl> bobertdos:what kind of linux disto was that in the screenshot?
<RageMachine> Asterix_ odd, are you using closed or open source drivers?
<kitche> kahrytan: firefox3 uses xulrunner now
<ActionParsnip> youknowme: if you want it backgrounded add & at the end and you'll get control back
<kahrytan> kitche»  vlc plugin is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and it works.
<alraun1> ﻿ ramontayag: type :  pm me for ur question
<bobertdos> zzl: Which screenshot?
<zzl>  http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1209/screenshotjs4.png
<rzec> RageMachine, I just notice the fn F5 opn my laptop had a sun with a up arrow and that fixed it.
<kitche> kahrytan: and I bet it's symlinked to where the real plugin directory is
<bosan4edos> Stargazer: plz help me dude
<kahrytan> kitche»  nope
<youknowme> qr_ Thats what I thought, but I can't get folding@home to do that..
<Asterix_> ragemachine: I'm using the closed drivers...  I tried the open ones and they were horrible.  I could start wow but it looked really bad and was very choppy.
<kitche> kahrytan: well then ubuntu changed where xulrunner is then
<RageMachine> rzec, oh good. That is the way your supposed to do it, the bug prevents that though. but it worked for you so good to hear.
<casdf> anyone? powerdown menu causing freezes?
<redneck862> can someone help me with please? I installed powerpoint reader 2007 + compatibility pack via wine to my ubuntu but it can't read ppsx-files
<qr_> youknowme: what is the problem, exactly?
<kahrytan> kitche»  in /usr/lib/xul*
<RageMachine> Asterix_ okay, and what are the two cards youve tried?
<Stargazer> Bosan4edos, open Synaptic Package Manager, hit Search, type in MSN and hit enter (just look around and read the description and test them)
<ActionParsnip> redneck862: so if you click file -> open you cant read the file?
<ActionParsnip> !msn | bosan4edos
<ubottu> bosan4edos: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Asterix_> my old card is a 6800GT and the new one is a 7600GT... both AGP
<youknowme> No problem other than the program not going into the background, I started folding manually, but I don't wanna keep that window open the whole time.
<Asterix_> ragemachine: I never had issues with my old card until around a couple months ago... things just started getting flakier and flakier
<bobertdos> zzl: Well, that certainly looks like Hardy (or a predecessor). It just looks like a really tricked-out theme to me ;)
<RageMachine> Asterix_ have you updated any software? Also hows the inside of your case looking? could just need cleaning if youve got some dustballs
<kahrytan> kitche»  is the user plugin folder  in ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<eligos> oh i found it, it's x86 family so it has to be 32
<qr_> youknowme: what do you mean by "not going into the background" though? Does ctrl+z not work? Does it not keep running after ctrl+z? I can't help you if you don't tell me what the problem actually is.
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: thats what i use
<javolatra> 	 	
<javolatra> the ubuntu 8.04 lt does not install on my notebook, someone could help me?
<kitche> kahrytan: yes for the user
<qr_> youknowme: and please say my name when talking to me, this channel moves fast and I'll probably miss it if you don't.
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  it doesnt work in there either
<redneck862> ActionParship: no, I can't... doesn't open with ubuntus presentation nor ppt reader 2007
<ramontayag> javolatra: start with the model, etc
<Brucee> how do i open up a file name clock24.tar.bz2 and what do i run it with? on ubuntu hardy
<javolatra> positivo mobile v55
<Asterix_> ragemachine: I've got a shuttle case and I did clean it out just recently.  Come to think of it... the biggest change I did a couple months ago was updating to ubuntu 8.04.  But there were a lot of changes around then including wine so it's somewhat tricky to pinpoint it exactly.
<casdf> also, i have a problem with setting up dualboot
<javolatra> mainboard clevo 660se
<rubyphyte1> can anyone suggest a very simple to configure pop/smtp server combo
<ramontayag> javolatra: what are the errors? please be descriptive
<qr_> Brucee: you can tar -x clockwhatever to extract it
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: you can symlink it too
<casdf> i installed xp after i installed ubuntu, so i've gone into linux, reset grub, and added windows to menu.lst
<Asterix_> ragemachine: I have checked all the fans and they seem to be blowing just fine.
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  huh?
<youknowme> qr_ WHen I hit ctrl+z the programs remains open in the CLI window when it should run in the background and give me back my terminal.
<RageMachine> Asterix_ have you installed anything graphical recently? maybe added a dock or something, or some widgets?
<casdf> but when i try to select windows in grub, it says something like device is wrong
 * |wizard| looking for assistants with wi-fi
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: there are .so files all over the shop you can symlink to there
<casdf> i've tried root (0,1) and root (0,2)
<redneck862> ActionParship: ppt reader 2007 complains about the compatibility pack even it is installed
<kitche> youknowme: ctrl+z just suspends
<eligos> geirha: do you know if this is a common problem or is it just me and my Nvidia card???
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  not making sense for me
<RageMachine> casdf what type of drives do you have, and do you have an external one?
<DamianFinol> Hey guys; where can I download a single .deb file for ubuntu?
<deepfriedsquirre> Quake 4 is now telling me that my cd key is in use and demanding a new one. Could this to do with me having installed it on more than one partition?
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol, what deb do you want?
<casdf> RageMachine: its all on one drive
<qr_> youknowme:  try running it as 'command_to_run_folding@home &' the ampersand should send it directly into the background
<DamianFinol> ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: id get websearching to achieve what you need
<leachim6_> hi
<Asterix_> ragemachine: Nope...  I used to run Beryl but that was a year ago or so...  haven't messed with it since then.
<RageMachine> casdf okay, what are you using, grub? and whichversion?
<casdf> RageMachine: its partitioned pretty weirdly; does the order in which i created the partitions matter?
<DamianFinol> (don't have Internet on the other laptop) so must download it manually and copy it with my usb drive
<leachim6_> whenever I try to start gnome-settings-daemon from openbox I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/37281/
<zzl> deepfriedsquirre: don't pirate
<ramontayag> hey all. i need a bit of help making monit automatically start/restart via init.  i followed this rails deployment book but it doesn't seem to work. basically, i edited /etc/inittab to contain this: http://pastie.org/252629.  It doesn't restart when i boot the server. i'm on ubuntu hardy
<leachim6_> what's up with that ?
<casdf> RageMachine: grub, whatever comes with grub-install on hardy
<javolatra> pnpbios=off
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  the plugin is in ~/mozilla/plugins It doesnt work
<Brucee> its not doing anything when i type tar -x clock24.tar.bz2 qr_
<RageMachine> casdf, the order they are on the drive matters. if your not sure boot up gparted and look
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: whats the plugin for?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  Flash 10. Flash 9 in repos is buggy
<javolatra> 	 	
<youknowme> qr_, I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<javolatra> the ubuntu 8.04 lt does not install on my notebook, someone could help me?
<qr_> Brucee: ahh, oops that should have been tar -xf file
<casdf> RageMachine: right, i guess im asking, is it the order on disk, or the order in which they were created
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol, you can use sudo apt-get install -d <package name>
<DamianFinol> neurobuntu, There is no internet.
<RageMachine> casdf the order on the disk.
<DamianFinol> hence why I'm looking for it manually
<|wizard|> what type of notebook?
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: you running 64bit or 32bit
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol,  then you'll have to download it on a machine that has internet
<casdf> RageMachine: right now the disk has: ubuntu partition, ntfs filestore, ntfs windows, and linuxswap
<Brucee> qr_ done..... now what do i do?
<DamianFinol> neurobuntu, That
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  32bit.
<DamianFinol> That's what I'm doing, d'oh
<casdf> RageMachine: so it should be (0,2) for the windows right
<DamianFinol> Looking for the repository url
<DamianFinol> to download it manually.
<RageMachine> casdf boot up gparted. it will take a while, but it will tell you exactly what they are
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: just head over to adobe.com and it will  install there
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol, so what is OS on the other machine
<casdf> RageMachine: it is up.
<DamianFinol> It doesn't matter.
<qr_> Brucee: no idea. That should have created you a folder with a bunch of files in it.  I don't know what was in the archive, I just told you how to extract it.  What are you trying to do?
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol, well if its ubuntu you can use apt-get to download the deb
<leachim6_> so ... about my issue ?
<DamianFinol> *sigh*
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  which is linked to flashplayer-installer script. which i used to install the plugin.
<neurobuntu> DamianFinol, if its not Ubuntu then you'll have to download it from the repo manually
<kitche> DamianFinol: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DamianFinol> It's not ubuntu, I would've done that.
<DamianFinol> kitche, Thanks
<RageMachine> casdf it should tell you what partition is what. for example windows might be sda1 or hda1
<DamianFinol> Was looking for that.
<casdf> RageMachine: in order of their position on drive, it goes like this: sda1 (ubuntu), sda4 (ntfs filestore), sda2 (ntfs windows), sda3/5 (swap)
<dmsuperman> I have an iso mounted to /media/mounted-iso however when I try to unmount it (sudo umount /media/mounted-iso) it says the device is busy. How can I figure out what's using it?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  does it matter plugin mime is application/x-sharedlib ?
<RageMachine> casdf okay so windows is (hd0,1)
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: no idea man, sorry
<eligos> does aby one know what "native_apic_write" is?
<casdf> RageMachine: how did you get that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip: how do i open swiftweasel from fluxbox?
<leachim6_> please ?
<leachim6_> someone ?
<casdf> RageMachine: also, i tried that and it didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> it dissappeared from the list of browsers
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: is it installed?
<neurobuntu> leachim6, what is your problem?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<candive> Hi all, I am trying to put my 8.04.1 CD on USB so I can install ubuntu to all pcs. I have been trying for 3 days straight. Many links and instructions do not work. Please help me spread the linux.
<qr_> dmsuperman: do you have any open files from the iso? Are any terminals sitting in directorys on the iso? If the answer to both of these is no, try umount -l path/to/iso
<RageMachine> casdf ubuntu is the letter after sd corrosponds to the first number, the number after corrosponds to the second.
<leachim6_> whenever I try to start gnome-settings-daemon I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/37281/
<RageMachine> cadf ignore that ubuntu bit :P
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: in terminal type swift (press tab to complete) then put a spce then & and press enter
<RageMachine> casdf but they start at 0 and not one
<Beta-guy> I'm having difficulty, I tried installing the ATI drive and when I rebooted I just got a black screen when X tried to load, I got ubuntu to fix X and it loads now but when I try to log in to gnome, it goes to a white screen but failsafe gnome loads fine, any suggestions?
<RageMachine> casdf so a1 means first drive first partition, or (hd0,0)
<casdf> RageMachine: ok, the problem is i have this in grub's menu.lst:
<Odd-rationale> leachim6: try "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<javolatra> hello
<RageMachine> casdf if its long use pastebin
<dimitris> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 but the partitioning utility during installation cant find any hard drives. I have 2 sata drives. I
<neurobuntu> leachim6, do you have dbus installed?
<kahrytan> Can someone else help me install and/or register Flash 10 plugin? it is in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<casdf> title windows; root (hd0,1) ; makeactive ; chainloader +1
<dmsuperman> qr_, no errors, but when i go to /media/mounted-iso it's still mounted
<ActionParsnip> !find swift > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get the right click menu to go away
<qr_> dmsuperman: oh my.  Try sudo umount -f maybe?
<dmsuperman> qr_, yeah, said device busy 4 times
<ActionParsnip> !find swift
<ubottu> Found: gnome-speech-swift
<RageMachine> casdf okay, could you try just root (hd0,1) ; chainloader +1 ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip: how do i get the right click menu to go away, i have a window open and it's blockimhg my view
<leachim6_> who suggested I try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart ?
<dmsuperman> qr_, oh, weird
<leachim6_> who was that ?
<dmsuperman> qr_, now it worked
<kahrytan> Can someone else help me install and/or register Flash 10 plugin? it is in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<qr_> dmsuperman: excellent.
<onelivv_> Please help Guru Masters: How can I suppress this when compiling? cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, ...I did that
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, it didn't work
<casdf> RageMachine: which brings me to problem #2 (concurrent)
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, anything else I can try ?
<casdf> RageMachine: btw that did work, thanks!
<Odd-rationale> leachim6: did it fail?
<casdf> RageMachine: could you explain why make active caused it to fail?
<phoenix_> Hello everyone.  Is there a Parallels Desktop for Ubuntu? I'm trying to run a windows partition (not just .iso or what ever they use) as an active window in ubuntu.
<Beta-guy> I tell you, it's fusterating moving from Windows a system I know like the back of my hand, and moving over to Linux, I feel like a noob :p
<RageMachine> casdf, no effing idea. lol. Basically all you need is to tell grub where the file is, and to let the MBR boot.
<dimitris> Any ideas how to make the ubuntu install utility recognise my sata drives during installation? I tried setting the options in the bios in something other than sata as ide but then the pc becomes sluggish and takes forever to get past bios.
<casdf> RageMachine: and in case you could help with this, my reboot/shutdown commands menu is messed up, as in it causes freezes
<dmsuperman> Why is it that DVD's are sooooo much quieter than, for instance, an avi?
<RageMachine> casdf which means you need chainloader+1 and root ()
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale,  restarting dbus ... no dbus restarted fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip: swift and swiftweasel are commands not found
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, but gnome-settings-daemon still doesn't work
<RageMachine> casdf the other options are for if that doesnt work properly, usually anyways.
<RageMachine> casdf as for the menu freezing. when it freezes can you use alt+ctrl+backspace?
<Nutzebahn> Is Ubuntu 8.0.4 much better than 7.10?
<centrex> phoenix_, You can use vm player or vmware workstation but it's not free.
<casdf> RageMachine: the menu isnt even showing up after i select to open that menu tho (for example, clicking on the power icon to top right)
<centrex> phoenix_, there isn't any free open source utility to do that though that I'm aware of.
<Odd-rationale> leachim6: does reboot help?
<the|navigator> how can I use b43 fwcutter with a livecd?
<casdf> RageMachine: and while mouse still moves, no other clicks trigger afterwards
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, no
<phoenix_> I don't mind paying, but they actually manipulate my current NTFS partition?
<eligos> does aby one know what "native_apic_write" is?
<the|navigator> Can I install from a USB?
<phoenix_> I didn't know that they did that...
<RageMachine> casdf, so you click the icon. Nothing at happens, can you just go about your merry way and keep using programs etc.?
<qr_> phoenix_: try virtualbox, it's free and should do what you want.
<RageMachine> the|navigator, yep. guides all over google
<casdf> RageMachine: nope, mouse clicks dont trigger anymore
<centrex> phoenix_, oh not sure about that, sorry
<candive> chow
<casdf> RageMachine: and same happens with ctrl-alt-bksp
<leachim6_> any more help for me ?
<RageMachine> casdf, but programs still run?
<the|navigator> My Ubuntu install keeps stopping on bootup, and saying its on routine checks and I get streams of {DRDY ERR}{UNC}
<casdf> RageMachine: the ones that are running i think still continue
<RageMachine> casdf. Okay. Well, your best bet is to try different shutdown commands via the terminal, and see if any work
<casdf> RageMachine: control alt backspace logged me out
<RageMachine> casdf,oh
<RageMachine> casdf thats good.
<Odd-rationale> leachim6: i'm out of ideas, sorry..
<RageMachine> casdf ctrl+alt+bckspace restarts gnome
<Beta-guy> I need help getting into gnome or I'll have to reformat, and I don't want to reformat everytime I hit a bump in the road with Linux...
<casdf> RageMachine: i see
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:hardy is installed and you get drive errors at bootup ?
<leachim6_> Odd-rationale, I figured it out
<leachim6_> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=50496
<kitche> Beta-guy: well what is the issue?
<the|navigator> alraun1: yes
<phoenix_> But all this VBox does is create an ISO/VMB file and install the OS there, I don't want to do that.  I want to fully run my existing windows XP in a virtual machine environment to eliminate rebooting.
<Beta-guy> I'm having difficulty, I tried installing the ATI drive and when I rebooted I just got a black screen when X tried to load, I got ubuntu to fix X and it loads now but when I try to log in to gnome, it goes to a white screen but failsafe gnome loads fine, any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> leachim6: cool
<RageMachine> casdf. So, this means gnome isn't frozen or anything like that, just the command ubuntu is using to shutdown etc. isnt working.
<cambazz> in the /etc/passwd file if i have user:x:1000:1000 which one of the 1000's is the group id?
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:have a live cd ?
<casdf> RageMachine: oh, well i didnt try to freeze it first
<the|navigator> yes.
<redneck862> ﻿can someone help me with please? I installed powerpoint reader 2007 + compatibility pack via wine to my ubuntu but it can't read ppsx-files
<kitche> phoenix_: look at vmware-server it should have the feature you want really
<RageMachine> casdf oh >.<
<RageMachine> casdf thats okay.
<casdf> RageMachine: when i freeze it first the same happens tho, it still logs out
<RageMachine> casdf kk
<casdf> RageMachine: so thats good!
<RageMachine> casdf can you open a terminal and type 'sudo shutdown -h'
<moolcool> AG I had my ubuntu perfectly configured with all the compiz stuff, all my accounts on pidgin, all my firefox stuff. It was perfect! So that was great of like a week but now every time i try to boot it goes to BusyBox
<alraun1> boot up with live, reconnect with live pidgin, see you then
<moolcool> Im stuck in slow windows
<the|navigator> alraun, I can't.
<the|navigator> I use wifi.
<RageMachine> casdf note you'll either freeze or shutdown :)
<the|navigator> b43 isn't installed by default
<casdf> RageMachine: -now as well right/
<_2> well i have managed to move the problem form su to the package manager.  dpkg is hung up. with this loop now. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d308f1395
<casdf> yeah it shuts down
<eligos> is ubuntu always hard to install when you have an Nvidia graphics card or am I just plain ignorant???
<kitche> the|navigator: actually bcm43xxx is installed by default just the firmware isn't
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:laptop ?
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: usually nvidia is about the easiest their is... lol
<casdf> eligos: i had problems with nvidia and kubuntu, but not nvidia and ubuntu
<qr_> eligos: nvidia is usually the easy one
<eligos> jajajajajajaja
<the|navigator> I have VIsta on one, ubuntu on one, so can you walk me through it on this one>
<alraun1> eligos:huum, card modell ?
<RageMachine> casdf okay so shutdown works if you do it messily.
<RageMachine> casdf I am not sure the command ubuntu uses by default.
<moolcool> AG I had my ubuntu perfectly configured with all the compiz stuff, all my accounts on pidgin, all my firefox stuff. It was perfect! So that was great of like a week but now every time i try to boot it goes to BusyBox. This happend with my laptop as well as my desktop a number of times. is this a common problem?
<RageMachine> casdf but its that particular command thats causing you trouble :)
<casdf> well, its just that the menu isnt even showing up
<casdf> the one with the 5 buttons
<RageMachine> casdf yea, thats 'shutdown'.
<the|navigator> alraun1: so boot into live, yeah, now what?
<_2> anyone on the borked package ?
<casdf> really? hmm.
<eligos> then I don't get this, my comfusion works just fine if I remove my graphics card, but when I try to use it, it won't even launch the live cd installer
<RageMachine> casdf you could try  alt + f2 then typing shutdown
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:little dangerous, any very important data on the ubu book ?
<casdf> "quit" under the system menu, is what im referring to
<the|navigator> no.
<MrWizeGuy1983> hey, i have a simple question that probably 9/10 of the people here could answer
<the|navigator> I'd prefer to keep settings and stuff though.
<youknowme> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<caribou_> hello
<eligos> alraun1:NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS pci express 256mb.
<MrWizeGuy1983> how do you make the totem web browser plugin for firefox use the xine backend?
<Beta-guy> is there a way I can reset gnome?
<RageMachine> casdf I dont have that menu (using a dock) so I am not sure if thats any different, but the default manager for shutting down / logging off / standby etc is shutdown
<vices> what's the command to see which version of kernel i have?
<IndyGunFreak> Beta-guy: coitrol alt backspace will restart X.. probablyd o what you want(just make sure anything you need to save, is saved)
<casdf> perhaps i should move to this dock then lol
<casdf> which is the one you're using?
<moolcool> anyone?
<RageMachine> casdf what you can do as a kinda hackish way of shutting down the computer is closing all programs then going ctrl + alt + backspace and shutting down from the login screen
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:1) boot live 2)umount -a 3) terminal-root : e2fsck -p  /dev/sda-z
<the|navigator> alraun1: so?  What do I do after being on live...
<the|navigator> what does that do?
<mrpiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system. how can i find which is which since /dev/audio1 /dev/audio2 and /dev/audio3 exist?
<alraun1> eligos:mom, have a look
<primistry> Thanks for making a great OS
<eligos> ???
<MrWizeGuy1983> how do you make the totem web browser plugin for firefox use the xine backend?
<RageMachine> primistry, your welcome. it was all me :)
<_2> moolcool it's a kernel update     try booting an older kernel
<bigdiskool> how?
<primistry> ha
<Odd-rationale> MrWizeGuy1983: install totem-xine
<IndyGunFreak> RageMachine: liar, you know i helped tol.
<lavish> primistry: do you mean ubuntu?
<RageMachine> primistry :P don't believe me?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Odd-rationale, i have that, how do i make the plugin use it?
<primistry> Of course Lavish
<RageMachine> IndyGunFreak, dude, it was just one patch.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RageMachine> IndyGunFreak, hardly worth mentioning :P
<bigdiskool> Hey guys i can't connect to amsn any more since i installed trillian on wine...whats wrong? do i need to switch ports?
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:checking your filesystem and hopefully automatical repair, make shure your hd -partits are not mounted
<primistry> I'm looking forward to Alpha 4
<lavish> primistry: :| nite.
<_2> moolcool the busybox shell is within the initramfs and means that the root fs was not mounted... you can "if you know how" mount the root fs and continue to load the system from there.
<Odd-rationale> MrWizeGuy1983: it should automatically... especially if you unstalled totem-gstreamer
<moolcool> how do i boot to another kernel? and why is this one phailing me?
<mrpiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system. how can i find which is which since /dev/audio1 /dev/audio2 and /dev/audio3 exist? Is there a way i could get a device description from one of these paths?
<Beta-guy> IndyGunFreak: I don't want to restart X, I want to return Gnome to it's default settings, I can load failsafe gnome, but not Gnome.
<deepfriedsquirre> zzl: What? I didn't...
<deepfriedsquirre> I own the damned game.
<````bulldogg> I need someones help.... my buddy had a death in the family across... country I am going to let him have this laptop while he is gone... how do I add him so that he can sudo... I could google but I need info very quick
<MrWizeGuy1983> Odd-rationale, i have three versions of totem on here, one that uses xine one that uses gstreamer and one that's just standard totem, do i have to uninstall the gstreamer one to make my firefox plugin use the xine backend?
<moolcool> so what exactally do i do to get my linux back?
<IndyGunFreak> Beta-guy: oh ok, i'm sorry, misunderstood your problem.. i believe there's a way to do that, but i'm not sure how.
<qr_> ````bulldogg: visudo
<Beta-guy> ok
<````bulldogg> so if I do a vi sudo I can add his user?
<IndyGunFreak> moolcool: sacrificial lambs, onions, garlic, and the thorn of a rose.
<moolcool> its weird because it worked fine and then on boot one day BAM busybox
<_2> moolcool i would love to explain all the whyfor's and hithertoo's about it.  but there are lots of docs already writen on the web.    select an older kernel at boot time   in the grub menu.
<````bulldogg> what is the path?
<qr_> ````bulldogg: no, the command is visudo. It will open the sudoers file and you can add him there.
<Odd-rationale> MrWizeGuy1983: three versions? It used to be that they conflicted with each other so that only one is possible... try uninstalling the thers...
<````bulldogg> okay thank you very much I appreciate it qr_
<````bulldogg> thanks very much
<````bulldogg> bye for now
<MrWizeGuy1983> Odd-rationale, just did that, going to check if it works differently, it was refusing to play real media which my xine backend works wonderfully for
<bastid_raZor> qr_; you're wrong.. he needs added to the admin group
<_2> dpkg is hung up. with this loop now. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d308f1395
<alraun1> eligos:should be no problem
<eligos> is xmms configurable to paly video??
<casdf> eligos: i'd just suggest vlc
<_2> somebody have a sujestion ?
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: xmms pretty much sucks for playing music, but o, it doesn't play videos
<qr_> bastid_raZor: no, I'm right.  adding him to the admin group is another way of doing it.
<casdf> RageMachine: did you have a dock recommendation?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Odd-rationale, i'm not sure if it's using the xine backend now or not, should be, but it's giving me a message that i need reaplayer to play something (i have it but it's not using it because firefox doesn't have a realplayer plugin on my computer)
<alraun1> ﻿the|navigator:you're done for the first ?
<bastid_raZor> qr_; he'll have issues figuring out visudo.. hopefully he gets it. admin group would have been much easier.
<eligos> what would you recommend to be the best music player??
<EugenMayer> how could i upgrade the subversion client to a newer version with ubuntu hardy ?
<primistry> Songbird
<casdf> eugenmayer: sudo apt-get install svn should do it
<Odd-rationale> MrWizeGuy1983: idk then... sorry... :(
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: for a small, light player(like xmms), i like audacious... even uses xmms skins if you want.
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks for the try Odd-rationale i appreciate your time
<qr_> bastid_raZor: why are you telling me this.  I think it would have been a lot more productive to tell _him_ this if you really feel this strongly about it.
<EugenMayer> casdf: the word "upgrade" is quite important
<eligos> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: if you're looking a full featured music program(like itunes), i'd recommend banshee or rhythmbox
<casdf> EugenMayer: when you say install, it will tell you if it can be upgraded.
<neurobuntu> EugenMayer, sudo apt-get install subversion
<bastid_raZor> qr_; i jumped in too late. he was gone before i could respond.
<neurobuntu> EugenMayer, svn isn't a package
<ladyfantasy> or amarok
<dimitris> Anyone knows how I can get my sata drives recognised by the partioning utility during installation of ubuntu?
<eligos> indigunfreak:oh, and to play video???
<IndyGunFreak> ladyfantasy: i consider kde libs a virus..lol, but amarok is a pretty good program
<EugenMayer> neurobuntu: the current stable one is not new enaugh for me
<alraun1> eligos:want to install it now ?
<ladyfantasy> hmm
<ladyfantasy> well, everyone has their own opinions :)
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: no, audacious will not play video and music..
<qr_> bastid_raZor: fair enough.  Either way, he's gone now, and did seem to know what vi was, so I think he'll be ok (or he'll be back, I guess).
<EugenMayer> neurobuntu: i cannot use it with eclipses subeclipse plugin, because its to old
<IndyGunFreak> ladyfantasy: indeed-o
<neurobuntu> k
<MrWizeGuy1983> openjdk just got an update, any ideas if it works better than it did before?
<eligos> alraun1: that's what I've killing myself attempting to do
<alraun1> eligos:want to or not ?
<eligos> alraun1: yes
<alraun1> eligos:open a terminal..
<condor> hello
<_2> i think i put togather a large enough list of package to remove to dump libgl1-mesa and thereby fix dpkg.   but this does mean that that system will have to remain x-less
<primistry> Hi Condor
<bigdiskool> hey guys i can't connect to amsn anymore...after i installed trillian on wine i think they're interfering..can anyone help?
<neurobuntu> _2 have you tried asking for help in #ubuntu_motu?  they will know more on what to do then people here
<eligos> alroun1: oh, maybe I was not clear, I don't have ubuntu installed, I can't since my video card is set to my mother board, hence my problem
<alraun1> eligos:sudo apt-get install pastebinit hwinfo && hwinfo > pc.txt && pastebinit pc.txt
<condor> plz
<condor> i need help
<condor> condor@condor-laptop:~/Desktop/mp3blaster-3.2.0$ ./configure
<condor> loading cache ./config.cache
<condor> checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<condor> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<FloodBot1> condor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neurobuntu> condor use www.pastebin.com
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, is trillian running while amsn won't connect?
<EugenMayer> what is the "ubuntu" way to only install that package http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/subversion from interpid
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: nope
<alraun1> eligos:i didn't get you
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, i have that too and it doesn't interfere, have you checked your password etc.? it shouldn't change anything, it's just wine software
<eligos> alraun1: I need to find a way to install ubuntu without having to phisically remove my graphics card
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: You want to install teh intrepid versino of subversion on hardy?
<_2> neurobuntu #ubuntu_motu  ???
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: 'xactly
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: i think my amsn is out of date...
<alraun1> eligos:why should you ?
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: The best thing to do is download the source and build it
<neurobuntu> _2, they are the packaging team responsible for maintaining the ubuntu packaging universe
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, i'm going to get you a link, do you use 32 or 64 bit?
<neurobuntu> _2 they will probably know better then people here
<_2> neurobuntu that channel is empty
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: im not sure how do i find out?
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: well ok
<bigdiskool> im new to ubuntu :(
<neurobuntu> _2 /join #ubuntu-motu
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: step 1: deb-src http://MIRROR/ubuntu/intrepid main
<SuperQ> ...
<MrWizeGuy1983> what processor is it bigdiskool?  if it's a core 2 duo it's probably 64 bit
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: apt-get update to get the intrepid sources
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: apt-get build-dep subversion
<_2> neurobuntu that's not what you siad  ^  up there  :)))    /join #ubuntu_motu    like you first said  and it's only me...
<neurobuntu> _2, ok so I misspelled it
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: that will get all the requirements for building subversion
<_2> :)
<neurobuntu> _2 sorry for trying to help
<gregge> When I was asked to install a flash-plugin I had three options. Does anyone know if one of them is faster than the others?
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: then apt-get -b source subversion
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: i forgot wut kinda processor is there anywhere i can look to b sure?
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, try this link  http://www.getdeb.net/download/3001/0  if it works u have 32 bit, if not tell me and i'll get the 64 bit file
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: does that make sense?
<bigdiskool> k
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: but that will force my hardy to upgrade, or
<SuperQ> no
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, i have a program called sysinfo i recommend to you, i'll get you a link once we know and it will tell you everything
<_2> neurobuntu heh.    we all typo.    and seeing that i had never heard of  #ubuntu_motu or #ubuntu-motu  i didn't know the differance.   thanks for the heads up.
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: if you add deb-src instead of deb to sources.list, it will only bring intrepid stuff in when you "apt-get source"
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: you keep everything else in sources.list the same
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: once you apt-get -b source it will create debs that _should_ work
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: I do this all the time to backport apps to my servers
<alraun1> eligos:why should you remove your graphics card for installation ?
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: actually iam looking for a mirror
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: I even keep my own apt repo
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: archive.COUNTRY_CODE.ubuntu.com should work
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: it says an older version is available in software channel Generally u are recommended to install the version from the softwarechanel, since it is usually better supported
<condor> help
<SuperQ> oh
<SuperQ> other way around
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: archive.de_de.ubuntu.com or archive.de.ubuntu.com ?
<gregge> When I playback a flash-video it goes too slow.
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: de.archive.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> eligos: thats a really good question, why would you do that
<neurobuntu> condor what is your problem? if it is long post to a pastebin
<bigdiskool> **installing...
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: whatever is already in sources.list should work
<energY_> Anyone here?
<energY_> Is hardy stable?
<SuperQ> energY_: Yes
<neurobuntu> energY_, VERY
<IndyGunFreak> energY_: no, there's almost 1300 lurkers here
<_2> energY_ no.
<mrpiracy> i am trying to get the path /dev/* for my soundcard ... dmesg | grep 0d8c:000c doesn't show anything. how can i get it?
<energY_> Would you rather use etch?
<SuperQ> energY_: no
<condor>  make sets ${MAKE}... yes
<condor> <condor> checking for working aclocal-1.4... found
<condor> <condor> checking for working autoconf... found
<condor> <condor> checking for working automake-1.4... found
<condor> <condor> checking for working autoheader... found
<FloodBot1> condor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<condor> <condor> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<IndyGunFreak> energY_: to me, its 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other, but if you're inexperienced, i'd use Ubuntu
<_2> energY_ yeah i would.
<alraun1> EugenMayer: sudo apt-get install subversion   ??
<IndyGunFreak> condor: thats like the second or 3rd time you'ev done that, use a freakin pastebin
<bastid_raZor> condor; what are you compiling?
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: ok its installed now...so does that mean msn should b upto date now?
<bigdiskool> *amsn
<condor> shell
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes bigdiskool and i'll get you a link for sysinfo, you made me curious
<bastid_raZor> condor; shell what?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | condor half the time we're not seeing everything you paste anyways, if you want us to see an error, then pastebin it and we'll se it
<ubottu> condor half the time we're not seeing everything you paste anyways, if you want us to see an error, then pastebin it and we'll se it: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: curious about wat?
<mrpiracy> i am trying to get the path /dev/* for my soundcard ... dmesg | grep 0d8c:000c doesn't show anything. how can i get it?
<MrWizeGuy1983> bigdiskool, what kind off computer yours is lol
<energY_> IndyGunFreak: I once installed an ubuntu package on etch, it only complained on the dependecies.
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to FORCE firefox-3 to detect flash10rc plugin
<bigdiskool> lol its a pOS intel
<bigdiskool> well its an acer
<_2> mrpiracy /dev/snd/*
<neurobuntu> Why do people think Hardy isn't stable?
<IndyGunFreak> energY_: do as you want, i don't care, but Ubuntu is easier than Etch
<kahrytan> bigdiskool»  Acer makes good laptops
<IndyGunFreak> neurobuntu: whoever told you hardy is not stable, is nuts
<kahrytan> neuro_»  one word. pulseaudio.
<bigdiskool> actually ya mines lasted me a good while ..its pretty beaten up and still tickin
<MrWizeGuy1983> neurobuntu, i'm not sure, they must be paranoid, hardy is a miracle to me
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: cant get subversin, because "default-jdk" is missing, is what i get
<lithium> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrWizeGuy1983> oh ok bigdiskool does your amsn work now?
<bigdiskool> iv just gotten a lot of shit from mac users about the hardware
<neuro_> kahrytan: watch your nick references please :)
<mrpiracy> _2, I have 3 soundcards, i want to know which one is /dev/audio1 2 and 3
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: Hrm, one sec
<kahrytan> neuro_»  my bad
<lithium> ! askFS partition at boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigdiskool> bingo!..thanks v much mrwize guy
<_2> mrpiracy asound -l
<neuro_> kahrytan: np :)
<alraun1> EugenMayer: so your missing java
<lithium> grrr
<kevinO> !language | bigdiskool
<ubottu> bigdiskool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_2> mrpiracy or something like that
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to FORCE firefox-3 to detect flash10rc plugin
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/default-jdk-builddep
<bigdiskool> oops sry
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: guess its that one
<alpharesearch> neurobuntu: I use Hardy since beta and I think it is stable...
<Flacker> for some reason when I type iwconfig it says no wireless exstension is there any way to fix this?
<mrpiracy> _2, "asound: command not found"
<bigdiskool> MrWizeGuy: so you use trillian also?
<mttr> hey how about the corvair i had one
<kahrytan> No one knows how to force firefox to detect a plugin?
<_2> mrpiracy ever hear of tab completion    asoundconf
<kitche> kahrytan: it's because you can't
<rambo3> kahrytan, what are you talking about
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: Yea, default-jdk is a new thing in intrepid
<kahrytan> kitche»  then Ubuntu/Firefox has a bug
<alraun1> ﻿mrpiracy:    asoundconf-gtk  ??
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: i see
<neurobuntu> kahrytan, the only thing I know you can do is install Nightly Developer tools and force ubuntu not to check for compatability
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: anyway to solve that "cleanly"
<rafael> buenas tardes alguien sabe como puedo darle internet a mi compu por medio del USB que biene en el router, en windows se puede pero hay que tener el archivo de instalacion de del roter
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: You will need to hack up the control file a bit to make it build (and manually verify you have a jdk installed)
<rafael> sorry
<rambo3> kahrytan, about:robots
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: sure i have the jdk installed
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: if you go into the subversion-.../debian/ dir
<kahrytan> rambo3»  been there, doen that. its not funny. try again
<mrpiracy> _2, alraun1, asoundconf list .... it lists all the cards i have, but i need to know which one is /dev/audio1
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: actually iam more going to get the normal sources and install
<ace_suares> hi there my server won't boot after I converted  a single /dev/sda to raid1 (/dev/md0 = /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1)
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: and edit "control" it should be easy enough to just rm the requirement
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: then go ../ and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<rambo3> kahrytan, what ever , ain't my fault you fail
<EugenMayer> Where is it located. Never touch ubuntu build-files yet, only gentoos
<ace_suares> it drops me into initramfs and says there are no md devices but hte initrd kernel loads the devices correctly
<kahrytan> rambo3»  just firefox's fault
<_2> mrpiracy the card0 is 0  the card1 is 1 ....
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: in the dir you did apt-get source it will extract the build tree
<EugenMayer> sec
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: and there will be a debian/ dir that contains the build rules
<SuperQ> oh, it might have failed at apt-get build-dep
<SuperQ> hrm
<neurobuntu> EugenMayer, have you ever tried packaging deb files before?
<Flacker> for some reason when I type in iwconfig to troubleshoot my wireless is says no exstension is there any way to fix this
<mrpiracy> _2, so the last one listed there should be /dev/audio3, rite?
<ace_suares> and if I do ls /dev/md* in the initramfs, then I don't see /dev/md0
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: sorry, this is not really a quick and easy thing to do.. backporting packages is never fun :)
<EugenMayer> neurobuntu: no. Only with the kernel-package for custom kernels
<neurobuntu> EugenMayer, if you havne't I would recommend installing Intrepid's subversion with ./configure, make, make install
<EugenMayer> neurobuntu: i could then use the sf sources of svn ?
<kahrytan> neurobuntu»  Well, Firefox-3 is buggy from this moment on until it properly detects flash10 rc.
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: why do you need intrepid's subversion anyway?
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: Eclipse + subeclipse
<neurobuntu> EugenMayer, packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: only works in 1.5.x?
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: its svn format is >1.4
<SuperQ> ahh
<SuperQ> Yea,
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: yes
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: are you on x86 or x86_64?
<EugenMayer> 32
<SuperQ> ok
<SuperQ> I could build you some debs if you want
<SuperQ> but not right now, I just got paged for on-call work :(
<ace_suares> hi there my server won't boot after I converted  a single /dev/sda to raid1 (/dev/md0 = /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1)
<ace_suares> it drops me into initramfs and says there are no md devices but hte initrd kernel loads the devices correctly
<ace_suares> and if I do ls /dev/md* in the initramfs, then I don't see /dev/md0
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: take you time :)
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: thank you in any way
<mrpiracy> does anyone here play Second Life?
<ace_suares> mrpiracy: sometimes
<neurobuntu> condor look at my pm
<matjan> hi, over the past couple of days i have been experiencing system crashes... but but no messages were left in the logs... i am using hardy with the 2.6.24-19 kernel
<matjan> however, yesterday, something was logged
<matjan> let me post quickly one line here:
<matjan> Aug 12 11:32:30 quadpc kernel: [101268.517063] Pid: 11524, comm: hadam3_um_5.03_ Tainted: P    B D (2.6.24-19-generic #1)
<matjan> this is followed by 40 (or so) more messages and then it stops with: ==================
<FloodBot1> matjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matjan> what could be the problem?
<Leefmc> Question: My monitor resolution is like 1650 by 1050 (or something to that affect). I chose that in Ubuntu and all was well, but now when i booted back up it is set to 1600x1200 and there isn't even an option for my monitors proper resolution. What gives?
<neurobuntu> matjan have you tried updating your kernel to 2.6.24-20?
<Leefmc> The aspect ratio is all jacked, etc.
<Snares`> 1680 x 1050
<Snares`> Leefmc: did you ever turn off twinview?
<Snares`> it's a nasty bug that screws a lot of stuff up
<Leefmc> Snares`: I dont even know what twinview is
<Snares`> edit xorg.conf
<matjan> neurobuntu: uhm... nope... did not see an update notice for that
<Snares`> and do Option Twinview "disable"
<Snares`> I think
<Snares`> h/o let me check
<Leefmc> Snares`: K i'll give it a peek
<neurobuntu> matjan, are you running hardy?
<matjan> neurobuntu: strange thing is that i had these crashes before, then for quite a while none of them, and now since last weekend every day...
 * Pelo just threw out about 200 floppies worth 1600$ at purchase ( dos 6.2, win 3.11, win95, ms office 4.2 etc ...)
<Leefmc> Snares`: The word "twin" doesn't exist in my xorg
<matjan> neurobuntu, yes, hardy
<Snares`> Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh noeeezzz
<Leefmc> Snares`: Oh i know what it may be, i updated my gfx driver
<neurobuntu> matjan, ok ok... never mind you have the latest kernel
<Snares`> that's the xorg command
<matjan> ok
<neurobuntu> matjan, I lied ;-)
<matjan> hehe
<Leefmc> Snares`: IIRC, i changed my gfx driver to fglxr (or whatever)
<Snares`> once I disabled it it fixed my resolution/refresh rate probs
<Snares`> do you have an ATI card?
<Snares`> obviously so
<matjan> still, i'd like to know what goes wrong
<Leefmc> Snares`: Should i "add" that? Because my xorg doesn't even HAVE "twin" in it. And yes, ATI
<Snares`> no I added it, but I think it only affects nvidia cards
<Snares`> I guess it wouldn't hurt to add it and see what happened lol
<Leefmc> Snares`: I used this command, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vices> #bcm-users
<Snares`> ok did you do the aticonfig?
<Leefmc> Snares`: Any idea how i could switch back?
<Snares`> well you could just edit your xorg.conf with the proper resolution
<Snares`> but you should have xorg backups
<Snares`> you could just replace the new xorg.conf with a backup
<Leefmc> Snares`: I do, since i often edit it because ubuntu doesn't recognize my mx revolution heh.
<Snares`> ah
<Snares`> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Snares`> did you do that?
<Snares`> and then this sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Leefmc> Snares`: Doesn't ring a bell, i never saw a config section. But i assumed all was fine b ecause after a reboot nothing bad happened. But now when i booted up after i got home.. well you know.
<newk> anyone know how to change the gnome background from the terminal
<bigdiskool> anyone here use trillian?
<leachim6_> ...since trillian is not IN FACT a linux application
<leachim6_> I would say probably not
 * _2 only uses million
<leachim6_> pidgin works just as well
<leachim6_> unless you actually need your IM client to be an Rss News Reader
<bigdiskool> i want an app that supports web and audio
<Lifeisfunny> I've got a lock on a file and in permission it says I own it  ....  how can I get rid of it?
<leachim6_> ...
<leachim6_> just rm it
<IndyGunFreak> bigdiskool: trillian is pretty shaky under wine
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny,  terminal ,  sudo rm  /path/filename
<bigdiskool> i hear trillian supports web and audio but i can't seem to get it to work
<Lifeisfunny> Pelo, doesn't rm delete it?
<leachim6_> bigdiskool, once again ... why would you need trillian
<Bigmack83> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04. when updating my sources list, adding a program, or trying to do updates i get the erroe: "E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)" . How can i fix this? i havent seen it before
<IndyGunFreak> bigdiskool: are you using it on Ubuntu(via wine), or on windows?
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, I thought you wanted to get rid of the file,  sorry then,  just permission ?   sudo chmod 755 /path/filename
<b-real> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/08/13/arkansas.shooting/index.html,
<b-real> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/08/13/arkansas.shooting/index.html
<bigdiskool> im using it via wine on ubuntu
<Lifeisfunny> pelo, no I wanna keep it.   I'll try that thanks
<Pelo> b-real, are you trying to goatsee the channel ?
<b-real> no?
<_2> no ?
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: i just did it the gentoo way and compiled the sf sources and installed, worked nearly perfectly
<Pelo> b-real, so you are spaming the channel with political propaganda ? this is a support channel, please stay on topic
<SuperQ> EugenMayer: Yea, it will work, but it makes a mess of the install, not to mention it's hard to un-install and upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> bigdiskool: well, if you read the wine appdb, ther's several problems w/ running trillian in Wine
<bigdiskool> does any one know of a ubuntu app that supports webcam for yahoo msngrr
<Lifeisfunny> Pelo, the lock remains  and now it seems I've added an X to the scenario
<casdf> EugenMayer: my ubuntu experience has taught me to never compile from source anymore. what SuperQ talks about, the inability to uninstall and upgrade, is a real big problem
<bobyada_> When I launch ubuntu hardy it locks up and doesn't have title bars. I load terminal and do sudo compiz and that seems to fix it for that particular boot. So there is a problem with compiz.
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, very odd,   are you using your admin username and passw ?
<bobyada_> that is what I have gathered. lol
<bobyada_> any ideas?
<Lifeisfunny> nope
<EugenMayer> SuperQ: actually installing a 26.2 kernel with the current ati drivers, sound and even phc patches was a mess to. Ubuntu is not that far there, its nearly unusable in the "standard" stable build on my T60p
<Lifeisfunny> I'm just using sudo
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, not what I mean ,  how many accounts do you have ?
<EugenMayer> how do i disable HDD shutdown in the laptop mode ?
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, gimme the full path and name of this file please
<Lifeisfunny> Pelo, one as far as I can tell
<Lifeisfunny> ~/pic01.png
<gregor> Hello all!! Im new to IRC Chat
<Lifeisfunny> and ~/pic02a.png
<casdf> EugenMayer: put another way, "well, i certainly applaud anyone wanting to do a hundred compiles from source, but take it from this old gym rat, I've spent my entire adult life compiling from source, and a program like this can do more harm than good"
<Tensei> Whats the PHP question channel?
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, ok try this   sudo chown username:username /path/filename && sudo chmod 775 /path/filename
<Pelo> Tensei, #php ?
<casdf> Tensei: #php
<bobyada_> When I launch ubuntu hardy it locks up and doesn't have title bars. I load terminal and do sudo compiz and that seems to fix it for that particular boot. So there is a problem with compiz.
<Tensei> thanks
<pajamian> if done properly you can easily uninstall after you've compiled from source and installed.
<Lifeisfunny> ok
<EugenMayer> casdf: actually, iam an old gentoo`ner, compiling from source feels like home to mee. And until even wlan is not wokring, beside my ati card is also not working, i have to.
<Pelo> bobyada_, try asking in #compiz they probably know the solution offhand
<Pelo> Lifeisfunny, replace username with your username
<gregor> Anyone know how to install PhpMyAdmin and MYSQL?
<_2> pajamian what are the commands for that "compile from source and install through dpkg"  thingy ?
<EugenMayer> gregL: apt-get install mysql
<EugenMayer> or mysql-server
<Pelo> gregor, did you check in synaptic ?
<Lifeisfunny> ok
<pajamian> _2: I don't compile from source with dpkg
<FarrisG> I'm running gutsy, with an integrated intel 965 video adapter. I know the mode is supported, but I can't get xorg to allow me to use 1280x720
<_2> pajamian of course not.   maybe you misread my Q
<sotamanga> hello
<EugenMayer> how to disble hdd power management in the laptop mode? i really need to do this, until my hdd does not crash
<debCarlos> FarrisG: If you're using gusty maybe you should check /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<uoaphys> OMG, i just plugged in a photosmart 7200 printer usb and it just "worked"
<uoaphys> how is that possible?
<Pelo> FarrisG, open the xorg.conf file and manualy add the resolution you want to every color depts,  save and restart X
<Lifeisfunny> pelo,   yes,  bingo  thanks again
<casdf> uoaphys: welcome to the world of ubuntu
 * Pelo still has "IT"
<gregor> Ok thanks, anyone know what things use port 7171? Becuase i need this port for server, but something is using this port how i can check this?
<Lifeisfunny> dang straight he does
<uoaphys> casdf: ; well, windows didi it fine, so now finally linux does it
<alraun1> ﻿EugenMayer: in bios
<Lifeisfunny> :)
<uoaphys> casdf: but what about other printers, does this work just with inkjet hp usb printers mostly?
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<EugenMayer> alraun1: well, that wrong :)
<Lifeisfunny> have a good evening
<casdf> uoaphys: i find ubuntu to have better driver support, in that even a lot of things which don't "just work" in win, "just work" in ubuntu
<FarrisG> Pelo & debCarlos: So if I've done that, and it still doesn't show up as an option after I restart X? :)
<Efreak> d
<Daisuke_Laptop> uoaphys: most printers are okay in linux, just stay away from lexmark.  avoid it like the plague because that's about what it is.
<uoaphys> casdf; any idea an easy way to share this printer with windows users on my network?
<Pelo> FarrisG, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<sotamanga> hello. Is it necessary the file wpa_supplicant.conf for the wireless lan to work fine?
<Pelo> !pastebin | FarrisG
<ubottu> FarrisG: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<casdf> uoaphys: of this i am not versed
<uoaphys> k
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are some others that are iffy, but i can't think of them right off the bat
<srdan> \connect irc.smoothwall.org 6667
<gregor> How to check ports? I need port 7171 but some other program use this port
<Pelo> uoaphys, you'll need to setup samba and share your printer through that ,  more I cannot tell you
<rubyphyte1> can anyone tell me how I might reset my root mysql password?
<Efreak> whoa, a lot of people
<gregge> is any of the flash-players better than the others?
<Pelo> rubyphyte1, maybe the ppl in #mysql can
<EugenMayer> casdf: thats a myth.
<danbhfive>   gregge the adobe one
<Pelo> gregge, gnash is FOSS , but it is still in dev
<srdan> \CONNECT
<casdf> EugenMayer: of what are you referring to?
<uoaphys> whats a myth eugenmayer
<aeq> fsdfsdf
<aeq> hi
<Pelo> !hi # aeq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi # aeq
<uoaphys> can someone help me share my usb hp inkjet printer with a windows computer on my same network?
<gregge> danbhfive: Ok.. that's the one I have and it annoys me it "stutters" on my new laptop.. Pelo: What is FOSS?
<eyeslocal> Hmm.. I installed icecat and it works fine but my window listing doesn't have an icon, just the 'generic icon'. Is there a way to fix this?
<EugenMayer> casdf: nothing ca stand any comparision against driver support agains windows. No ubuntu and nothing else. Its the fault of the hw manufacturer though, but its a fact. Thats the only usefull thing you have in windows, beside solitaer
<Pelo> !hi | aeq
<ubottu> aeq: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sotamanga> hola
<Pelo> gregge, Free and Open Source Software
<uoaphys> eugene: well there is something to be said about hp printers "just working" in ubuntu and in winXP you ahve to go to hp.com and download a driver for it and reboot
<casdf> EugenMayer: well, I speak from my own experience. my cell phone, ipod, and usb drives all work fine on ubuntu OOTB. not so on windows.
<aeq> I'm saudi
<_2> gregor did anyone give you a way to see what was using that port ?
<uoaphys> eugene: why xp doesn't offer all current certified drivers up in windowsupdate is beyond my comprehension, but its still the case
<uoaphys> but your right about windows drivers, it will always be better until or unless they become less than 50% of the market
<Pelo> aeq, good for you , but this is a support channel for ubuntu ,  if you have question feel free to ask
<FarrisG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37299/
<EugenMayer> casdf: then you use the "wide spreaded tools", devs use.
<jigp> aeq : hows saudi?
<gregge> Pelo: ok. thanks. I've tried it once and it's annoying to click on everything you want to run
<casdf> EugenMayer: now i don't even know what you're talking about.
<FarrisG> 1280x720 is the resolution I've added, but still doesn't show up in the list when I try to change
<aeq> in makkah
<EugenMayer> casdf: i mean, printer support under ubuntu, no under unix, is actually somewhere from crap to nearly crap
<_2> gregor    lsof +c 0 -i -n -R -S2 -Ts -w | grep ESTAB | grep "<port number here>"
<jigp> aeq : i see. what is your internet connection speed there in saudi? i heard no vat nor tax there
<uoaphys> eugene: i think inkjet hp printers usb work pretty well by default, but i have heard nightmare stories about others
<Pelo> later folks
<EugenMayer> casdf: until you buy a laser brother printer > 800$ with direct ps support and print it &w
<casdf> EugenMayer: i have not attempted any printers, so i should clarify; i am speaking from the devices that i have in my experience attempted
<debCarlos> EugenMayer: To disable APM or, at least, control it.... well, there's a script you can add in /etc/init.d/ , here is the link, but check it first:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37298/
<bobyada> where do I go in ubuntu to find out what video card I have?
<gregor> priv channel
<qr_> bobyada: sudo lshw -C video
<gregor> _2 pirv channel
<EugenMayer> casdf: glad you have such good exp thought, mine are much worse. But anyway, unix is my first choice for daily work since years
<debCarlos> FarrisG: Try doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sotamanga> Hello. I problems with wpa_supplicant. Is necessary the file wpa_supplicant.conf? because seems to be dissapeared
<uoaphys> will someone help me share my usb printer (which currently works in ubuntu) with windows computers on my network?
<Athen> is there a way via a command to open a program in another workspace ?
<aeq> spik arabic
<aeq> ألو
<gleesond> what would cause a torrent file to be automatically opened with transmission rather than download the file?
<aeq> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
<gleesond> are there any w3m users in here?
<daffu> ey was soll euer keiner | wtf is up with your kernel -|- you dont even have conntrack enabled aand and some  netfilter stuff
<Daisuke_Laptop> !en | aeq
<ubottu> aeq: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FarrisG> debCarlos: I've just tried that as well. It won't give me that resolution as an option, whether I tell it to auto-detect my hardware or not
<aeq> الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام لعى رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
<debCarlos> FarrisG: man, that's bad...
<Daisuke_Laptop> daffu: that's how the default kernel is set up, if you find you need more configurability, you might be better suited to a distro tailored toward customization
<Flannel> !sa | aeq
<ubottu> aeq: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<daffu> well just tell me the reason why u dont have conntrack enabled
<b-real> sry
<debCarlos> FarrisG: Try installing 915resolution
<FarrisG> debCarlos: What does it mean, though? I was able to run at this res on this machine with previous versions, and other OSes
<gregor> anyone know command for checking ports? If i want know what port is using for.
<aeq> yes i'm sa
<Daisuke_Laptop> daffu: nice attitude you've got there
<Flannel> aeq: Please speak english only here.
<_2> gregor no.   just use the command if you like.  i was only offering a way to detect what had established a port.
<_2> gregor    lsof +c 0 -i -n -R -S2 -Ts -w | grep ESTAB | grep "<port number here>"
<FarrisG> debCarlos: Giving it a shot (after a quick rtfm)
<debCarlos> FarrisG: Ubuntu works in a mysterious way :).
<aeq> no speak english
<Flannel> aeq: /join #ubuntu-sa
<sotamanga> someone knows about wireless cards wpa and wep?
<Daisuke_Laptop> daffu: that would be a question better left for the devs.  i've got no idea why it isn't there or even what it is
<vices> anyone have a bcm4318 wireless card?
<gregor> lsof +c 0 -i -n -R -S2 -Ts -w | grep ESTAB | grep "<7171>" this dosent work in terminal
<_2> gregor not <>   that's only a place holder
<uoaphys> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP <-- to print from windows to a linux shared printer
<uoaphys> fyi
<gregor> ups
<aeq> thanks <Flannel>
<daffu> k
<daffu> thx
<_2> gregor and you may need sudo for it to work correctly
<Devourer> How do I install flash player?
<Flannel> !flash | Devourer
<ubottu> Devourer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Devourer> Oh, I shoudl ahve thought of that.
<gregor> can you speak with me on private?
<Thedjatclubrock> Does teh text-based CD offer good partitioning options?
<_2> i can but i wont
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: yes
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel:
<bobyada_> When I launch ubuntu hardy it locks up and doesn't have title bars. I load terminal and do sudo compiz and that seems to fix it for that particular boot. So there is a problem with compiz.  http://pastebin.com/d564aa082 is my xorg.0.log
<FarrisG> debCarlos: Yikes, 915res doesn't list it as an available mode either
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: If I have a C:\ D:\ and 40 GB of unallocated, how can I make it only use the unallocated.
<debCarlos> !repeat | bobyada
<ubottu> bobyada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erixn> Hi. I really messed up my graphic at my Ubuntu 8.04. I tried to install ATI Radeon 9250 because I want Beryl. Can anyone please help? /q me
<gregor> <_2> speak with me on private channel
<debCarlos> FarrisG: .... maybe google
<_2> gregor no.
<_2> Thedjatclubrock manual partitioning.
<debCarlos> lol
<Thedjatclubrock> _2: I'll try :)
<_2> Thedjatclubrock it's an option in the installer
<uoaphys> ﻿hi guys, I just installed virtualbox in a brand new ubuntu 8.04 system. I don't know exactly how to describe what I am wanting to do, but here goes: I have a home network setup on 192.168.1.x which the linux host is on. Then I have the virtualbox which installed by default a NAT behind the linux host at 10.2.2.x. What I want to do is give the virtualbox system a 192.168.1.x ip and completely avoid the double NAT. Is this possible?
<rustychicken> how do i create a password-protected zip archive?
<uoaphys> does this require a bridge setup in the linux network?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: You'll just create partitions out of the unallocated stuff, and use those.  Its real straight forward, I like the alternate CD better than the desktop when it comes to partitioning
<jschoolc> how would I switch window managers to metacity?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jschoolc: alt+f2: metacity --replace
<LordFDisk> may I ask what the ~ means after a file name.
<danbhfive> uoaphys: you may have better luck in the vbox chat, wherever that is, maybe #vbox
<crdlb> LordFDisk: that is a convention used by gedit and other apps to mean that it's a backup
<gregor> what about this command netstat -l
<Thedjatclubrock> LordFDisk: ~ is == to /home/<user>
<Thedjatclubrock> Oh
<Daisuke_Laptop> LordFDisk: usually means it's a backup copy created by whatever program ...  yeah, what crdlb say
<Daisuke_Laptop> said*
<qr_> LordFDisk: usually it means it's a backup file if it's at the end of the name, if it's used like ~/things it means your home dir.
<jschoolc> Daisuke_Laptop: thanks, do I have to restart x or something?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<LordFDisk> So I can delete it? right?
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: So I'd need 5 Partitions?
<erixn> I was just following a guide on how to install beryl & ATI Radeon. So, I restarted my comp. And now Im running on low-grapic. Anyone?
<Thedjatclubrock> Hi |DAMAGE|
<Daisuke_Laptop> why beryl?
<Thedjatclubrock> |DAMAGE|: Do you mind me asking where in LI you live?
<erixn> I want my desktop to look nice..
<Daisuke_Laptop> beryl's dead though
<Thedjatclubrock> |DAMAGE|: Consider #lilug
<crdlb> LordFDisk: if it's in your home directory and you don't need it, sure
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: You have two, so you'd need two more if you were going to have a swap partition.
<ari_stress> erixn: beryl is now compiz
<erixn> Auch
<crdlb> LordFDisk: nautilus hides them by default though
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: No /boot / and swap?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: But if you wanted a separate home, that'd be five yes, so you'd have to make an extended partition, and then make logical partitions
<erixn> But i still messed up my graphic driver, tho.
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Why do you want a separate boot?
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, it sounds like a driver problem more than a beryl issue
<sotamanga> is someone using iwl3945?
<LordFDisk> And thank you all for you help and answers
<erixn> Yes, its not beryl issue yet. I messed up my graphic driver
<ari_stress> erixn: no problem, usually there's a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, revert to it
<erixn> Ok
<erixn> But I also disabled flgrx
<erixn> fglrx|
<crdlb> erixn: trying to use fglrx would have been the problem, as fglrx does not support that model
<erixn> What you mean? I disabled fglrx, and did some edit in xorg.conf to install ATI Radeon Driver
<erixn> I got a backup of my xorg.conf but dont I need to enable fglrx again?
<crdlb> erixn: that 'ATI Radeon Driver' you installed is fglrx
<erixn> Hmm, Im confused
<erixn> Is it possible to talk to you over PM crdlb?
<pajamian> sorry _2 got sidetracked ... you wanted the command to install build dependancies for a package?
<crdlb> erixn: I'd rather do it here. Restore that backup and see if it at least gets you out of low graphics mode
<erixn> Yes, ok. Thank you very much. Ill be back, gonna restore the backup and restart the comp.
<sotamanga> help!
<Gnea> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> !ask | sotamanga
<ubottu> sotamanga: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sotamanga> Ive problems with my wireless labn
<Gnea> !wireless | sotamanga
<ubottu> sotamanga: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adelie42> hello, wondering if there is any program someone could recommend for testing circuits
<gregor> see ya guys to much on my computer bye xDDD
<sotamanga> ok ok. it works without security, and with wpa, but not with wep
<adelie42> diagram / simulation
<Gnea> wpa > wep anyway
<sotamanga> I found the file wpa_supplicant.conf do not exist.
<sotamanga> is it neccesary?
<gregor> OOOO One more question how i can do the 3D Dyskopt? anyone can post tutorial?
<Gnea> if you want WPA, yes.
<Gnea> !compiz-fusion | gregor
<ubottu> gregor: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sotamanga> and how can I remake this file?
<lenswipe> Where can i get the default config file for samba?
<lenswipe> Where can i get the default config file for samba?
<lenswipe> Where can i get the default config file for samba?
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !enter | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<lenswipe> Gnea: I said sorry
<Gnea> lenswipe: behave, if you want help.
<Thedjatclubrock> Is there any way I can login as root after an OEM install so I can install media packages?
<lenswipe> I SAID SOORY
<lenswipe> it was an accident
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: lol, i don't think the issue was enter.. i think he was being impatient
<lenswipe> !
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: You don't log in as root, you login as OEM, and then do whatever you want there.
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: so do i. it's pretty obvious.
<erixn> crdlb: I just restored the backup of xorg.conf file. It worked back to normal graphic. Thanks :)
<lenswipe> IndyGunFreak: It didnt apear at first so i pasted it a few times
<_2> lenswipe try the samba package
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Will I have sudo?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: After that, you run the oem-config-prepare, and turn it off, on next boot it asks for the real user
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: yes
<IndyGunFreak> lenswipe: well, patience is a virtue i guess
<lenswipe> _2: What do u mean?
<Flannel> gregor: compiz-fusion is installed by default
<_2> lenswipe purge and reinstall  should give you a default conf
<Gnea> sotamanga: that's what the wifi docs page is for.
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: I want to be able to install packages, without the OEM welcome disappearing
<lenswipe> _2: ive screwed the samba config somehow and i want the default config file for a fresh start
<lenswipe> _2: K how do i purge and re-install?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock:  the oem user is meant for OEMs to configure the system prior to the end user getting it.
<Thedjatclubrock> Hi Martinp23
<Omlette> Can someone help me with setting up filesharing between my Hardy laptop and my girlfriend's Macbook?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: after you're done configuring it to your liking, you run oem-config-prepare and turn it off, and then *dont* turn it back on.
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: OK, where would I log in?
<_2> sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename && sudo apt-get install packagename
<Gnea> !samba | Omlette
<ubottu> Omlette: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lenswipe> !spam Thedjatclubrock
<Martinp23> hello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenswipe> afk
<Thedjatclubrock> lenswipe: ?
<_2> lenswipe  ^
<Sindacious> whats the command for terminal that shows what distro a user is using
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Through gdm
<jmichelsen_> Im having VM issues. Using vmware server on xubuntu, when I launch a vm it just closes. dmesg tells me somethin about vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 817 pages from vm driver dc2c4000
<Flannel> Sindacious: lsb_release -a
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: But wouldn't I have to disable the OEM welcome for the GDM to start?
<_2> -n ?
<Efreak> does anyone know where ubuntu keeps firefox's config data?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: what? no
<sotamanga> I'll try there. thank you Gnea
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: What oem welcome are you talking about?
<Gnea> jmichelsen_: check #vmware
<jmichelsen_> Efreak: /home/username/.firefox
<_2> sorry -d
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Alright, I don't know, I have never OEMed before
<taxman> hi all, dumb question that didn't seem to be answered in the docs I saw. Is the server iso a livecd at all or just an installer? I need an ultrasparc livecd
<jmichelsen_> Gnea: checked, pretty silent there, thought id try here as well
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview is a kinda walk through, just old.
<Gnea> Efreak: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Still valid though
<Efreak> ty
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I would like to have voice conversations with MSN in Ubuntu, how can I?
<hal_v2> Oooh! I have a new problem to be annoying about! My laptop screen (hp pavilion dv2000) is darker than usual. Kinda like it's trying to save power, but it's connected to the wall so I don't get it.
<taxman> Nutzebahn: sudo aptitude install amsn
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: When you OEM, on startup you see custom message asking you for a new user?
<erixn> Ok. I read a guide on how to Compiz Fuzion. And it says that I can find my graphic driver in here: Administration > Hardware Drivers. But it's nothing there.
<Nutzebahn> I can't have voice conversations in aMSN, taxman.
<taxman> really?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: After the oem (that's you) runs "sudo oem-config-prepare"
<taxman> oh, then maybe it's not possible yet. Empathy is supposed to be able to do that soon if not now
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: So I have a shell before the OEM
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: The OEM installer gives you a temporary OEM user, you use oem to login and make changes (setting up drivers, wallpapers, etc) then sudo oem-config-prepare and then next boot it asks for the "real" users information
<jmichelsen_> Nutzebahn: try pidgin
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: No, a full system
<Nutzebahn> I can't do that in Pidgin either.
<Thedjatclubrock> OK :)
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: But I only have one shot
<Nutzebahn> What about for AIM?
<hal_v2> Oooh! I have a new problem to be annoying about! My laptop screen (hp pavilion dv2000) is darker than usual. Kinda like it's trying to save power, but it's connected to the wall so I don't get it.
<IndyGunFreak> Nutzebahn: pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> !info pidgin | Nutzebahn
<KarmaRogue> Pidgin is great
<ubottu> nutzebahn: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: This is all after you've installed, there's no image for it there, but there is a paragraph, saying "after doing the necessary changes...."
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: No, you have until you run oem-config-prepare
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: After that, I can not log in as root again?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: We had a user a few years back who didn't know, and was running as the oem user.
<Thedjatclubrock> OEM rather
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: You've never logged in sa root
<Thedjatclubrock> ^^
<IndyGunFreak> Nutzebahn: pidgin signs on to multiple IM clients, all at the same time, from one program(if you're familiar w/ Trillian on Windows.. think of it as Trillian on steroids)
<erixn> I'm following a guide on how to install compiz fusion, and it says that I can find my graphic card driver in here: Administration > Hardware Drivers. It's nothing there..
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: once you run oem-config-prepare, the oem user is deleted
<Nutzebahn> IndyGunFreak: Pidgin does not support voice, I use it already. I want to be able to have voice conversations, how?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: But the preferences (wallpaper, etc) get moved to the new user that gets created on first boot
<IndyGunFreak> Nutzebahn: depends on what service you use.
<teratoma_> Nutzebahn: skype!
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Alright, do I need the Disc in at that time.
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: No
<Nutzebahn> Service?
<hal_v2> Oooh! I have a new problem to be annoying about! My laptop screen (hp pavilion dv2000) is darker than usual. Kinda like it's trying to save power, but it's connected to the wall so I don't get it.
<IndyGunFreak> Nutzebahn: AIM, Yahoo, MSN, etc.
<Nutzebahn> I want to talk to MSN users on voice.
<Nutzebahn> MSN and AIM.
<Thedjatclubrock> hal_v2: Try a brightness setting?
<hal_v2> I can't find it. :(
<IndyGunFreak> Nutzebahn: yo might try aMSN.. but i'm not sure.
<IndyGunFreak> AIM, you're probably hit
<Nutzebahn> It can't do that.
<candive> Trillian on steroids? shhhh the olympics
<Thedjatclubrock> Hehe
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hal_v2> Where is brightness settings?
<Efreak> ok
<Efreak> ...
<_2> speaking of.  is there a command to turn the backlight off on a lappy ?    console command ?
<IndyGunFreak> hal_v2: you can add the brightness applet to the panel, see if that helps
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Thanks for the help ")
<hal_v2> kk
<taxman> Nutzebahn: I think it might just not be possible yet. msn makes it pretty hard to interoperate with them
<hal_v2> Perfection! <3 thanks sir.
<taxman> Nutzebahn: look into empathy though
<erixn> Anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erixn> I'm following a guide on how to install compiz fusion, and it says that I can find my graphic card driver in here: Administration > Hardware Drivers. It's nothing there..
<Gnea> erixn: what video card?
<erixn> ATI Radeon 9200
<Efreak> I had ubuntu installed, and after I installed kubuntu-desktop, i opened firefox under kde (same user as in gnome). Now the open tab looks exactly the same as the closed tabs, which means that if I have multiple tabs with the same name open, I don't know which one is open.
<Efreak> does anyone know how to fix this?
<uoaphys> can someone help me setup a bridged network for a virtual machine? the instructions I found on the web seem pretty crappy, and breaks networkmanager, and other parts of the distro
<uoaphys> is there a way to hook up a bridge without breaking the network manager?
<jmichelsen_> Im having VM issues. Using vmware server on xubuntu, when I launch a vm it just closes. dmesg tells me somethin about vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 817 pages from vm driver dc2c4000
<Gnea> !radeon | erixn
<ubottu> erixn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erixn> Ok. I'll check it out, thanks.
<candive> erixn, system, Preferences, appearance, Visual effects
<taxman> uoaphys: bridged networking in vm's is just pretty hard as I understand it
<taxman> ok all, ﻿is the server iso a livecd?
<rustychicken> how do i create a password-protected zip archive?
<uoaphys> tax; not to bridge the VM's together, I'm talking about bridging a VM to the standard network
<Gnea> rustychicken: -e
<Nutzebahn> taxman: Could you link me to Empathy's website?
<taxman> never had reason to use it and I don't want to dl 600mb just to check
<uoaphys> its pretty straightforward in the instructions, except that it forces you to hardcode the network setup files, and thus breaks networkmanager
<uoaphys> 'so is there a way to do it with network manager?
<Gnea> taxman: yes.
<Gnea> taxman: and bridging vm's is a piece of cake.
<taxman> Gnea: except the instructions suck for it and make it sound like the most difficult thing on the planet. 18 hoops
<rustychicken> thanks Gnea
<taxman> Gnea: would it be safe to assume the 7.10 sparc64 server iso is live as well?
<LordFDisk> is there a program that will cache, links to files and and missing packages?
<LordFDisk> oops clean
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's faster/less memory expensive fluxbox or jwm?
<_2> taxman technelly all install disks are "live" but by modern definition of "live cd"   no.   server install is not "live"   it has no gui  and a cd must run a gui to qualify under modern def.
<Snares> anyone here use chatzilla?
<Thedjatclubrock> Flux is bettr
<CostaRicanQuaker> i installed fluxbox on ubuntu and i'm lñiking how fast it is but i don't know how to add desktop icons
<Thedjatclubrock> Snares: Me
<bobertdos> ﻿LordFDisk: Some techniques for doing that sort of clean up is to use apt-get clean/autoclean and also when there are residual packages to deal with, Synaptic can sweep those up.
<candive> LordFDisk, yes remove orphaned
<joker_> how come I get  a hardwarer driver problem when I installed ubuntu.
<Thedjatclubrock> joker_: What is the problem
<taxman> _2: console live is fine, I just need something more than a straight installer. I need to be able to work with what's on the system already. Is it live in that sense at least?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Thedjadclubrock: how do i set desktop icons on fluxbox? i went ot hte fluxbox chat but didn't see anyone who's using it on ubuntu and i can't seem to see a fluxbox folder at hte home
<IndyGunFreak> joker_: logic says, you have a hardware problem
<LordFDisk> thank you guys
<bobertdos> ﻿LordFDisk: also--what cadive said, but do that with caution
<jmichelsen_> I have a NTFS disk attached internally and all the files on it have inproper size readings from within Thunar. Is there a way to fix that?
<LordFDisk> witch one should I do ?
<joker_> When I installed it it tells me  proprietary driver are being used to make this computer work Atheros wire land card and access layer HAL
<joker_> After booting it is not there but when I installed it it was
<bobertdos> ﻿LordFDisk: I'd try all of the above, actually. Just be careful with orphaned packages, sometimes removing those removes ones you don't necessarily want removed.
<IndyGunFreak> joker_: well, what atheros driver are you trying to install?
<pyrex> alright, ubuntu partitioning software failed while it was resizing my disk for an install. Now i cannot repair my mbr.
<Thedjatclubrock> joker_: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<_2> taxman as i said.   you can, it's live.     but not in the modern sense.
<pyrex> because vista disk cannot see any valid installations
<LordFDisk> ok thank you yet again
<Gnea> taxman: every ubuntu cd .iso is a livecd, unless it says so otherwise.
<joker_> Ok I think I know where I have to go been thanks
<pyrex> how do i repair this problem? it was in the middle of resizing when it ended with an error.
<_2> Gnea "unless..."   they all are.
<taxman> ok good to know, just never had a reason to use them yet
<summatusmentis> anyone know of a way to get an onscreen keyboard popup in gdm?
<_2> i'm out .
<Efreak|Beowulf> summatusmentis: keyboard popup?
<hackez> hey guys
<hackez> I am looking for some help
<jmichelsen_> I have a NTFS disk attached internally and all the files on it have inproper size readings from within Thunar. Is there a way to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> hackez: well, i dont' think we have any psychics here, so i'd suggest asking your question
<hackez> I would like to find out if anyone know how to make a lan accelerator in linux
<hackez> :)
<hackez> something like riverbed but all cli
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Are all files in oem's home copied over?
<bobertdos> ﻿summatusmentis: This thread looks like it has something promising->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292611
<tiggers> Where can I go to learn about Encryption and Signing ?
<saikyo78> hello all! i'm new but i had a question.  i'm running linux on a gateway laptop, and i'm having trouble getting wireless working.  i got it before by following an online guide, which i'm trying now and i get stopped in the middle of one of the terminal steps. does anyone have a minute where they can help me? thank you!!
<sotamanga> Dear Gnea, I didnt find anything about how to obtain a wpa_supplicant.conf. Ive reinstalled the wpa_supplicant from the deb package, but the file didnt appear
<jeefers> :saikyo78 what wifi card do you have
<saikyo78> thank you! broadcom
<xal2> Hi
<saikyo78> i'm following this guide
<saikyo78> http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<xal2> I am having trouble getting VLC to produce audio when playing an MP3 file
<saikyo78> for some reason i get stopped on the last step
<xal2> in fact none of my applications will play mp3 despite having installed the codecs
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: is it just not playing them?
<xal2> VLC actually moves the bar to "play them"
<xal2> but the other apps do not
<tiggers> How do you ask the ubuntu bot a question again?
<erixn> How do I change every instance of "xserver-xorg-driver-ati" with "xserver-xorg-video-ati"?
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: do you get any errors when you get errors w/ the other programs
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | Tigge
<ubottu> Tigge: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ari_stress> saikyo78: here's another good tutorial: http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | tiggers
<ubottu> tiggers: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<saikyo78> oh great thank you! i'll give it a shot
<xal2> I get no errors, IndyGunFreak
<candive> tiggers !
<xal2> It just sits there not playing the file
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: do you get sound, other than from mp3s?
<ari_stress> saikyo78: i have a broadcom too in my lenovo g400, i follow that tutorial
<saikyo78> really? that's good to know
<tiggers> thank you
<saikyo78> i really don't want to go back to windows! thank you guys so much
<pajamian> saikyo78: what model is the laptop?
<erixn> How do I change every instance of "xserver-xorg-driver-ati" with "xserver-xorg-video-ati"?
<crdlb> erixn: in what?
<saikyo78> it's a gateway m350
<hosified> anyone know how to fix slow transfer speeds on an external usb hard drive?  I'm only getting 12MB/s....the device shows up as highspeed in dmesg
<erixn> What you mean "in what"?
<saikyo78> i've gotten wireless to work OK before with linux on this
<saikyo78> but for some reason it's not going this time
<xal2> actually no
<xal2> I only get systems sounds and sound from Flash player
<crdlb> erixn: xserver-xorg-driver-ati was renamed to xserver-xorg-video-ati a long time ago; so what are you trying to do exactly?
<erixn> Im following a guide
<pajamian> saikyo78: ahhh, ok, I have a gateway 6020 laptop and have had no problems with the broadcom wireless in ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: sounds like you're having a pulse audio problem
<Athen> is there a way via a command to open a program in another workspace ?
<candive> Who Needs TV haha. Chow
<xal2> I switched VLC to use pulse audio
<orb360> erixn: run a find command with no args in your root... Then pipe the results into xargs and use that to run sed to change the string... every instance of it will be replaced on your system... Dangerous? yes... Fun? also yes!
<ari_stress> erixn: maybe booting into rescue mode, there you can reconfigure the X into default mode again
<crdlb> erixn: if the guide mentions xserver-xorg-driver-ati, then it's really out of date
<erixn> Uff
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: are you using pidgin, to be here in the channel?
<erixn> Im really confused
<xal2> I'm using xchat
<erixn> I just want to install ATI Radeon driver
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<crdlb> erixn: a driver for your card is installed by default
<saikyo78> awesome, thanks pajamian
<crdlb> erixn: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say? (yes or no)
<uoaphys> how do I edit files as a user from gnome? ie, sudo, but in the GUI?
<xal2> would that have anything to do with it?
<xal2> i do have pidgin running
<ari_stress> uoaphys: sudo nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: i'd say almost definitely
<erixn> crdlb: YES!
<sotamanga> sudo wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -D wext -d                            Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'. Failed to add interface wlan0 Cancelling scan request Cancelling authentication timeout
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | ari_stress
<ubottu> ari_stress: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xal2> so close it or uninstall it?
<pajamian> saikyo78: All I did was go into the restricted drivers manager and enable the wireless through there.  It had to download and install the firmware but it was all straight forward and automated.
<ari_stress> ok ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> lol, now they're spamming the channels
<saikyo78> really i'll try that too, i'm going to finish this new guide and if it doesn't work i'll try that
<saikyo78> thank you guys so much!!
<Reformer81> I'm currently using this command ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/37305/ ) to convert videos.  However, I have several videos with different resolutions and would like to know how to convert a video into it's original resolution.  Anyone know?
<pajamian> saikyo78: of course you will need an internet connection when it does so, so you'll need to plug in via the ethernet port, just temporarily.
<saikyo78> it's ok i'm actually on ethernet right now
<pajamian> saikyo78: ok
<erixn> crdlb: It says "Yes"
<typedestereo> what's the command to view computer temp?
<dunas> Question.
<xal2> IndyGunFreak, , what do i need to do to fix the problem?
<crdlb> erixn: so it's working
<erixn> Hmm
<dunas> Is it possible for #ubuntu to provide help for Linux Mint, since it's based on Ubuntu? The #linuxmint channel isn't exactly active.
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: i switched everything over to alsa.. and have had no problems since
<erixn> This it what is says in my xorg.conf - Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<xal2> so i just switch vlc to using alsa and the problem should be solved?
<ari_stress> typedestereo: depends, on mine: sudo cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature
<pajamian> dunas: stricly speaking no, but if you ask a question maybe someone will be able to help.
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: sometimes, just don't tell anyone you're using mint, or they'll send you away
<crdlb> erixn: the identifier is just for matching the device section to the screen section; it has no meaning except as an identifier
<xal2> okay that did the trick
<xal2> so pretty much
<waey> em hi
<xal2> pulse doesn't work?
<erixn> Ah, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: it works, just kinda buggy..  you'll also want to change pidgins sound prefs, from "auto".. to "alsa".. otherwise it will keep trying to use pulse for some reason
<xal2> oO
<dunas> IndyGunFreak, pajamian: Thanks.
<waey> why when using pidgin, if for Yahoo account, i just can talk with who in my list contact, cannot enter chatroom
<waey> ?
<xal2> So does it actually have advantages over alsa?
<saikyo78> i'm sorry, this might be a dumb question, but where can i find "restricted drivers"
<dmsuperman> Where can I install transmission-daemon?
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: i imagine it does.... but what those are, i really don't know, Alsa is fine w/ me
<xal2> same
<xal2> I never had problems with alsa
<ari_stress> saikyo78: it's in System
<crdlb> xal2: yes, there are many potential ones at least
<pyrex> is there a way for me to restore a vista after a failed manual partitioning?
<IndyGunFreak> xal2: well, there you go, would you rather drive a chevy that was dependable, and never broke down, or a porsche that you couldn't get to the end of the block w/o a problem?
<waey> why using pidgin cannot enter chatroom like yahoo account?
<crdlb> xal2: ie. it's a good idea, but it probably shouldn't have been enabled by default yet
<quilby> how do i start an svn rep on my comp (i have subversion installed)
<LSD|Ninja> pyrex: did you make a set of recovery CDs before messing with it?
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: that was my understanding on it, when it finally works right, it will be great, but it was rushed into hardy, prolly shoulda been held off till ibex
<xal2> hmm
<xal2> well thank you for the solution
<saikyo78> I have "hardware drivers" but no restricted drivers under system--administration
<xal2> because i didn't have much luck in my searches, although, i thought avi was working for some reason, so my search wasn't as general as it should have been
<quilby> ubotu
<dmsuperman> !info transmission-daemon
<ubottu> Package transmission-daemon does not exist in hardy
<quilby> oh
<quilby> info svn
<LSD|Ninja> heh, PulseAudio probably works better in Hardy than it does in Intrepid. At least in Hardy it doesn't assume the PC Speaker is a valid output device
<quilby> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in hardy
<dmsuperman> How can I get transmission-daemon?
<quilby> !info subversion
<dmsuperman> everything says it's a package but I don't see it anywhere
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 237 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<ari_stress> dmsuperman: i dont see transmission-daemon in my apt
<dmsuperman> ari_stress, right, neither do i
<dmsuperman> ari_stress, but all these guides say it is
<dmsuperman> ari_stress, everything tells me how to start it, but not where to get it
<saikyo78> can anyone tell me where to find "restricted drivers" in ubuntu?
<tux> yo
<tux> all
<tux> mes frere
<tux> :P)
<FloodBot1> tux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> saikyo78: system/admin/hardware drivers
<tux> tru du cu
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: I believe so, but I don't know for sure (I think it removes the oem user, and recreates a new user with the same UID)
<jigp> hello ive downloaded a .deb and its now in my desktop coz i cant save it in usr/apt/archive ...i cannot even paste it there...how to run this thing?
<Flannel> jigp: Just double click it
<pajamian> saikyo78: System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<saikyo78> i'm in hardware drivers, and I have a "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." message
<Tooplex> Hey guys
<LSD|Ninja> saikyo78: what do you need proprietary drivers for?
<Tooplex> I need some quick help
<IndyGunFreak> saikyo78: then whatever you're wanting a proprietary driver for, is not available.
<Legendario> I've got a new computer and I have to copy all my files to the new one. Usually i would install the old HD on the new one and copy all the stuff. But i can't do that because the new one has no space left for another drive, so how do i connect them together and backup my files?
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: i think a broadcom wireless device
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: IndyGunFreak: it's for broadcom wireless
<Tooplex> I have the CompizConfig Settings manager and it says one of the shortcut keys is called "Super" What key is "Super"?
<Legendario> can anyone briefly guide me on it?
<saikyo78> that's strange, i had wireless working on here a few weeks ago
<saikyo78> i'm not sure, i'm still pretty new at this so i'm sorry, thank you all for being patient
<choudesh> Legendario, sure. what kind of equipment do you have available?
<rinovan> hi
<d0wn__> I accidentally deleted me /dev/dsp1, is there anyway to recover it?
<rinovan> where is ip1880driver
<choudesh> Legendario, IE, USB-HD, USB-JUMPDRIVE, NETWORK
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, then you won't see anything in the restricted manager until you install the fwcutter
<vices> where is the wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<Legendario> choudesh, i guess i will need to make a network
<saikyo78> ah i must not have done that correctly then apparently
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: I thought the restricted manager installed that for you.
<Legendario> have about 40 gigs to backup
<choudesh> Legendario, not necessarily. What did you mean early by "no room in the new PC"
<jigp> Flannel : it works. thanks.. but after installing all the debs and download the packages (300+) .. is it possible to copy it and save to usb then paste it to another pc in usr/apt/archive? then i can use it or click install it?
<BartGA> Hey guys
<Foxhound> hi
<sdae3> hello do you know of a program that lets you write and listen to music?
<vices> where does the wpa_supplicant file go?
<Legendario> choudesh, there is no space on the gabinet (i don't know the word in english... ;P
<Reformer81> Is there any reason to think that some commands execute faster in a virtual terminal than in a gnome terminal.
<ari_stress> d0wn__: sudo mknod -b 14 3 /dev/dsp1
<BartGA> Pretty new Ubuntu user here and having 1 problem I can't seem to solve...
<Flannel> jigp: Check out AptOnCD
<Scorp_> Hey guys, ran into an error !! I formatted my second hard disk, but after remounting, it fails to be accessible for writing. What could be the reason ?? How do i solve it ?
<saikyo78> ok so now it's starting to make more sense, the last part of the guide i was originally following was installing the package for hte fwcutter
<saikyo78> that's where i was getting hung up
<LSD|Ninja> pajamian: I don't know for sure, I try and avoid Broadcom wireless where I can. However, it does seem to be the case from what I've noticed here.
<ari_stress> Scorp_: u need permission to do that
<Scorp_> ari_stress: How do i set those permissions for the current user ???
<Scorp_> ari_stress: permanently that is..
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: I seem to recall that when I isntalled it on my gateway laptop it just did everything for me.
<danbhfive> BartGA: whats the problem?
<ari_stress> Scorp_: sudo chown -R youruser /themountpoint
<choudesh> Legendario, since I don't know "gabinet".
<BartGA> I've installed Ubuntu on a server at home that I can access over the internet.  I've installed V:C so I could stream media from it over the net.  However, it will stream everything but AVI files, which is mainly what I would like to stream.  Any idea how to have it stream AVI?
<saikyo78> this is the last command it says to paste:
<choudesh> Legendario, if you can make a quick network - you can use SAMBA to share the files over the network
<choudesh> !samba | Legendario
<ubottu> Legendario: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Scorp_> ari_stress: Is it a permanent way? And will another user added be able to use it ???
<saikyo78> export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<saikyo78> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<saikyo78> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<saikyo78> cd broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod
<saikyo78> ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_aps
<FloodBot1> saikyo78: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BartGA> **Installed VLC
<LSD|Ninja> pajamian: people are always coming a cropper with Broadcom because they insist on trying to set them up without having a wired connection handy
<jigp> Flannel : sudo apt-get install Apt0nCD?
<ganymede> hello, i'd like to use cron to run a job every two minutes. i have used crontab to add this: "15 */2 * * * bash /home/ganymede/Scripts/encaldus.backup.sh" but it is never run. i followed the wiki howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto but it's extremely vague. for instance, it says, "To use cron, simply add entries to your crontab file." that is obviously not true since you also have to have it both installed
<ganymede> and running on the current runlevel. is that anything further that i need that it doesn't mention?
<IndyGunFreak> i swear people should be banned for pasting
<ari_stress> Scorp_: yes permanent. you have to add more permission for other user
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: yeah, that would make a difference.
<Scorp_> ari_stress: thanks.. I'll just try !!
<Flannel> jigp: I think the package is apton-cd, but I'm not sure
<Flannel> !aptoncd | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<justin_> join #network
<saikyo78> whoops, can't paste it, but it's the last step on this page http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<Flannel> jigp: Hmm, thats rather informationless.  Let me find a wiki page for you
<saikyo78> it looks like it won't finish in terminal when i hit enter
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: "/join #network"
<pajamian> saikyo78: you're doing it the hard manual way
<ari_stress> ganymede: it should be */2 * * * *
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | saikyo78 and for good reason
<ubottu> saikyo78 and for good reason: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Legendario> choudesh, do i still need samba if they will both be running ubuntu?
<Scorp_> ari_stress: Hey, it works... Thanks..!!
<jigp> Flannel thank you :) cant just copy the downloaded deb in usr/apt/archive?
<Flannel> jigp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<Scorp_> ari_stress: So the -R is for ???
<saikyo78> my apologies
<ari_stress> Scorp_: -R means recursive
<Scorp_> ari_stress: umm, that would basically do it to all contents, ryt ???
<choudesh> Legendario, yes - or some other transfer protocol -- FTP, RSYNC, WWW
<ganymede> ari_stress: can you explain why that doesn't run it every two minutes, since the commented line at the top reads: # m h  dom mon dow   command
<ari_stress> saikyo78: dont give up. you'll manage eventually, and it gives great knowledge
<saikyo78> that's what i'm hoping, thank you!
<Flannel> jigp: Depends on what you're doing exactly.  AptOnCD does make it a lot easier, especially if you're missing some for whatever reason
<lenswipe> How do i do a complete fresh install of samba and delete all the old config files?
<ganymede> ari_stress: oh, i'm sorry, i meant to say that i'd like to run it every two hours
<ari_stress> ganymede: if you type 15 */2 it means runs every two hours pass 15 minutes
<choudesh> lenswipe, look at man apt
<LSD|Ninja> Getting Broadcom working is fiarly simple, people just tend to make it more complicated than it actually is.
<Scorp_> What is the best config for maximizing performance of an ext3 partition in /etc/fstab ??? Anyone could tell me there own ???
<ari_stress> ganymede: it should be */2 * * * *
<Legendario> choudesh, only nfs is not enough tough?
<choudesh> lenswipe, you want to use purge option
<choudesh> Legendario, NFS will work.
<xgfhsdgfhsd> I used poedit to edit a .PO translation for xulrunner on launchpad, but theres no upload option?!
<Reformer81> Is there a simple way to setup a VERY small server (just to host a couple of files)?
<saikyo78> ok, so i think i have gotten the link made
<saikyo78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37309/plain/
<lenswipe> choudesh: it doesnt delete the configuration files though
<ganymede> ari_stress: okay, i have it to 15 */2 * * * but it is not run at 6:15 and 8:15. should i also need to add myself to crontab group?
<lenswipe> can someone just guide me through it
<Myrtti> xgfhsdgfhsd: sure there is
<hal_v2> Last question of the night! PROMISE! How do I set up a program (such as kiba dock or conky) to start up when my computer starts up?
<Flannel> lenswipe: purging a package will remove config files
<Drezard> whats the diff between jeOS and normal ubuntu server?
<lenswipe> Flannel: Obv no in my case
<ari_stress> ganymede: i dont think we should add ourselves into the group
<lenswipe> i have to go
<Legendario> choudesh, will they both need the nfs-common package installed?
<ganymede> ari_stress: what is the file where stdout is redirected? for vixie-cron, all stdout is written into ~/dead.letter. is there a correpsonding file with ubuntu's cron?
<hal_v2> Last question of the night! PROMISE! How do I set up a program (such as kiba dock or conky) to start up when my computer starts up?
<choudesh> !nfs | Legendario
<ubottu> Legendario: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ari_stress> ganymede: it's in /var/log/syslog
<Ahadiel> hal_v2, System => Preferences => Sessions
<ari_stress> hal_v2: if you use gnome, add the program into gnome-session
<hal_v2> Thank you sir. I knew it was something simple!
<jigp> Flannel : its a waste of cd...443mb
<xgfhsdgfhsd> where is the upload link in launchpad exactly?
<madagascar> i need major help
<Flannel> jigp: You should be able to put it on a thumbdrive just as easily
<choudesh> xgfhsdgfhsd, upload for what?
<madagascar> i deleted my oxygen theme and now i no longer have a gui
<jigp> Flannel : how about save it in usb?
<jigp> Flannel : there is no menu for saving in usb there
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<xgfhsdgfhsd> I downloaded a .PO file to translate for xulrunner, I translated ~500 lines, now I cannot find an option to upload my changes\
<madagascar> i deleted my oxygen theme and now i no longer have a gui
<amicrawler> need help i'm getting a private ip address not a real address
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone here uses fluxbox? i need to figure out a way to set icons on the desktop
<Flannel> jigp: Just save it to a disk image
<amicrawler> can any body help me ?
<madagascar> when i log in all it shows is the command line
<CostaRicanQuaker> someone mentioned rox at the fluxbox channel, is this available from the repositories=?
<madagascar> how do i get my gui back
<rinovan> how to setup resolution monitor in ubuntu
<pajamian> amicrawler: help with what?
<SeveredCross> Is there a known reason why I'm not allowed more than four keyboard layouts?
<ari_stress> madagascar: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<madagascar> anything else
<amicrawler> i'm geting a private ip will not come off of it
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: yes, rox-filer
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo aptitude install rox-filer then
<pajamian> amicrawler: that tells me nothing
<lithium> um wtf is a .mojo file?
<Flannel> amicrawler: You're going to have to give us more information the words "private IP" don't mean a whole lot
<amicrawler> 169 ip
<ari_stress> rinovan: sudo gnome-display-properties
<amicrawler> will not get a ip from my router
<madagascar> what does ' sudo aptitude install rox-filer' do
<pajamian> amicrawler: getting it from what?  how? what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> amicrawler: We know what a private ip is, we have no idea what you're doing when you get/set/whatever one.
<xgfhsdgfhsd> where is the upload option in Launchpad (en_CA) for xulrunner?
<amicrawler> i load my os and try to get on the net and i get a priv ip
<amicrawler> will not go any where
<Legendario> choudesh, look. I have this second hd on my old pc which is mounted as my /home folder on it. What i wanna do is partition my new hardrive and copy all the stuff on this old hd to the new partition to mount it again as my /home folder and so, keep all my configuration. Will i be able to do it if i connect both network cards and use the nfs?
<Flannel> xgfhsdgfhsd: try #ubuntu-motu
<xgfhsdgfhsd> .join #ubuntu-motu
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: ok the rox filer has eben installed now how do i go about using it?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: I have no idea.
<xgfhsdgfhsd> wtf
<pajamian> amicrawler: it's normal for most home routers to assign private IPs to the computers that connect to them.  That's how they work.
<ganymede> ari_stress: thanks, i may have figured it out
<amicrawler> but i all ways get a 192 befor
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to build transmission from source, but it keeps saying I need libcurl or that it's not in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<dmsuperman> I want transmission-daemon
<pajamian> amicrawler: why don't you tell us what the problem really is, instead of assuming that you have an issue with something that may be completely unrelated to your problem?
<lithium> anybody able to help as to what a .mojo file is/does?
<jigp> Flannel : the problem is, GnomeBaker wont add write if you already writen a data to a disk...
<amicrawler> i'm not shure if my ethernet is working
<Flannel> jigp: Just write to an image, then copy it in the filemanager
<pajamian> amicrawler: well, you're onlien chatting to us, I'd say it's working.
<Flannel> jigp: then mount the iso with a loopback on the other computer
<charles_> dmsuperman: you need to install libcurl-dev, I think
<amicrawler> no i'm on my other computer
<Adrian> CostaRicanQuaker: you will need to start it when you start fluxbox, i thing there is a startup file in ~/.fluxbox/ but you are probably best to ask in #fluxbox
<xgfhsdgfhsd> could someone please ban spammers Gramps and KiteWhamoBall please?
<Flannel> xgfhsdgfhsd: Come to #ubuntu-ops
<lithium> !ask could anybody tell me what a .mojo file is?\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pajamian> amicrawler: ok, so you have a problem connecting to the internet on your ubuntu computer?  and you suspect it's the IP because it's getting an Ip in the 169 range instead of the 192 range?
<dmsuperman> charles_, I have libcurl-dev installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> Adrian: how do oyu mean when i start fluxbox? i'm already on fluxbox
<dmsuperman> charles_, rather, libcurl4-dev
<amicrawler> yes  in words or less
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already asked at fluxbox and they just said rox, i got it but i don't know hwo to use it yet
<dmsuperman> charles_, there is no libcurl-dev
<charles_> dmsuperman: what happens when you type "pkg-config --modversion libcurl"
<Adrian> CostaRicanQuaker: but you will want it to start everytime you startup
<pajamian> amicrawler: ok ... type ifconfig in the terminal (on the computer that has the problem) and paste the results to the pastebin, please.
<jigp> Flannel : what tool image to use?
<dmsuperman> Package libcurl was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<dmsuperman> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libcurl.pc'
<dmsuperman> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<dmsuperman> No package 'libcurl' found
<CostaRicanQuaker> Adrian: so i reboot or log out and back in?
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charles_> dmsuperman: one user in the #transmission channel says he was able to compile on Ubuntu after installing: build-essential automake autoconf libtool pkg-config libssl-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev intltool libxml2-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<Adrian> CostaRicanQuaker: for now you can try and start it from the command line
<amicrawler> i wish i could  i can not get out on to the net with the other computer
<charles_> dmsuperman: wheeee
<Flannel> !iso | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amicrawler> tried to ping my modem and my router
<Legendario> choudesh, what can you tell me?
<amicrawler> will not ping
<balz> what is the command to install all available updates?  I'd like to be able to update my headless server via ssh
<Pelo> dmsuperman, compiling from source ?  try installing the related -dev package
<Flannel> balz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I have
<charles_> dmsuperman: and libssl-dev libnotify-dev
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I have tried all the various libcurl packages
<Pelo> balz, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<balz> pelo: thank you!
<orly_owl> Where can I get a deb package of libming >= 0.4.0.beta5 for hardy?
<pajamian> amicrawler: ok ... and when you click on the network icon in the system tray what does it show you for your connection?
<orly_owl> !libming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libming
<balz> pelo:  what's the difference between both of those commands?
<Pelo> anyone else gettng a butlod of pms ?
<orly_owl> !ming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ming
<amicrawler> not ta
<Flannel> Pelo: report it in #ubuntu-ops
<dmsuperman> charles_, I already have all of them up to date :(
<charles_> Pelo: yep.  random crap from bots
<Pelo> balz, update check the repos of updated packages , upgrade installs them
<Pelo> Flannel,  you know I don'T like to go in there
<charles_> dmsuperman: you might want to ask around in #transmission
<balz> makes sense. thanks pelo
<Flannel> Pelo: all you have to do is pop in, mention it, and leave.
<rand0m-> yo anyone ever have an issue with trying to save changes in openoffice and it not saving changes? (ie: resulting in sending retarded-looking, half-finished resumes)
<Pelo> Flannel, still , it means I'll hve to be in there for at least a minute
<pajamian> amicrawler: it doesn't show you anything?  can you see options for different connection types?  or at least, "manual configuration"?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> i can
<pajamian> amicrawler: what does it say, anything other than manual configuration?
<ganymede> is there a way to log into a user automatically via gdm on startup but then lock the screen directly afterwords, so a password is still needed to use gnome? i don't recall seeing that option in the gdm configuration in gnome-control-center.
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I've been getting them too
<amicrawler> guess i fixed it
<amicrawler> with a defult gateway ip
<phun_> hey guys, do you know of a terminal command that opens the file w/ the default program?
<madagascar> okay im back
<madagascar> it did not work
<dmsuperman> phun_, gnome-open
<pajamian> amicrawler: so it's working now?  ok, good.
<madagascar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<VipOrX> ganymede: under security in administration, login window, security you can auto login, then maybe set screensaver to come on within 5 seconds and requiring a password
<rand0m-> yo anyone ever have an issue with trying to save changes in openoffice and it not saving changes? (ie: resulting in sending retarded-looking, half-finished resumes)
<phun_> thanx!
<VipOrX> System, Administration, Login Window, Security, enable automatic login
<ganymede> VipOrX: how should i startup screensaver in five seconds? add it to my session startup? but then it'll be locked even when i log in manually
<ganymede> VipOrX: i got the automatic log in part figured out, but not the lock screen part
<lukehasnoname> How can I edit mp3 tags? I can't do it through GNOME/ Nautilus?
<VipOrX> system, preferences, screensaver, have screensaver start after 5 seconds of idle, and require password when not idle maybe
<Pelo> lukehasnoname, try easytag
<IndyGunFreak> !info easytag | lukehasnoname
<ubottu> lukehasnoname: easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (hardy), package size 963 kB, installed size 3076 kB
<IndyGunFreak> lukehasnoname: easytag really is the way to go.. its great for that.
<VipOrX> when your at the computer, turn screensaver off
<xgfhsdgfhsd> is there an irc channel for ubuntu translators?
<ganymede> VipOrX: that seems like a suboptimal solution, especially considering many other distros have an option to log in automatically and lock the screen, so maybe the GUI just isn't exposing the option
<lukehasnoname> hmmm. I'll check it out. I mean, I can edit it through Exaile (individual tracks) but (don't kick me for this) in Windows you can edit ID3 tags through the properties of the file.
<Pelo> xgfhsdgfhsd, I don't think there are any translators for ubuntu specificaly, language support is app related as far as I know ,  for gnome or specific apps
<VipOrX> there probably is a more optimal solution, just don't know of one
<VipOrX> maybe there is an option using gconf-editor
<xgfhsdgfhsd> well I downloaded and edited a rather large .PO file, now I cannot find anywhere to send this file
<LSD|Ninja> maybe a PO box :P
<Flannel> xgfhsdgfhsd: Isn't that done via rosetta?
<LSD|Ninja> ...sorry
<Pelo> xgfhsdgfhsd, what language and app ?
<lukehasnoname> xgfhsdgfhsd, #ubuntu-translators
<xgfhsdgfhsd> language: en_CA app: xulrunner 1.9 source
<Pelo> isn'T xlrunner part of firefox ?
<webman> Pelo: you mean xulrunner ...
<Pelo> webman, yeah typo, it's getting late
<webman> Pelo: I think firefox uses it, but I don't think it is only used for firefox ....
<ffenec> hello
<xgfhsdgfhsd> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner
<ffenec> i wonder what is the best ubuntu version?
<f4hy> What do you all recommend for a gnome IRC client
<Thedjatclubrock> ffenec: Hardy!
<xgfhsdgfhsd> then I click on English (Canada)
<ffenec> because i am not that happy with my feisty
<Thedjatclubrock> f4hy: Kvirc, Xchat
<xgfhsdgfhsd> there is a download, but no upload
 * Pelo wonders why xsensors shows temp3 0.0°C and sensors in the teminal shows temp3 21.5°C
<webman> I'm trying to run a linux binary application, and I get "error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but that library exists in /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 any suggestions on how to resolve this ?
<ffenec> hardy is a beta version
<Pelo> f4hy,  xchat , not xchat-gnome
<Thedjatclubrock> ffenec: No it is LTS
<Pelo> ffenec, hardy is final,  ibex is in alpha
<ffenec> ij
<ffenec> ok
<ffenec> thanks
<f4hy> Thedjatclubrock, I am on xchat right now and seems low on features.
<Legendario> Look. I have this second hd on my old pc which is mounted as my /home folder on it. What i wanna do is partition my new hardrive and copy all the stuff on this old hd to the new partition to mount it again as my /home folder and so, keep all my configuration. Will i be able to do it if i connect both network cards and use the nfs? Can anyone tell me that?
<f4hy> Pelo, what do you mean not xchat-gnome
<VipOrX> f4hy: mIRC works perfect under wine
<webman> Legendario: probably better to avoid NFS, but yes, you could do it that way...
<Pelo> f4hy, in the repos there are two versions of xchat ,  xchat-gnome which most ppl hate and regular-vanila xchat which most love
<f4hy> VipOrX, Thanks but I would prefer an F/OSs client
<Pelo> f4hy, check the about screen to know which on you have
<Thedjatclubrock> f4hy: KvIRC is ok
<gaspipe1> hey peeps
<scribawf> tfworks
<Legendario> why avoid nfs, webman?
<scribawf> !wtfworks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtfworks
<f4hy> Pelo, ahh yes i have the gnome one, alright ill look into the vanilla one
<gaspipe1> lil issue I have...
<Pelo> gaspipe1, just state the problem
<f4hy> Thanks all!
<gaspipe1> I have a dual boot system (ubuntu and xp), seems I'm having issues booting xp... (go figure)
<webman> Legendario: I think the best method is something like this (but syntax is likely all wrong, so check it out first) tar -Cvf - /home | nc ... and on the other machine do a nc ... | tar -xvf -
<gaspipe1> anyway i want to copy some files I have on that (xp) partition via ubuntu
<Pelo> gaspipe1, is xp on the same hdd ? what is the nature of the problem , please make your next statement as complete as possible
<webman> Legendario: basically avoid nfs because if you don't need it, then there is little point in going to the trouble of setting it all up just for a one time transfer of data....
<lenswipe> I am Currently Unable To Add Samba Users Using The smbpasswd -a <<username>> command
<gaspipe1> seems I can't mount the "hdd"
<lenswipe> Does anyone know why this is the case?
<gaspipe1> says I'm not privliged to mount
<lenswipe> ANyone?
<f4hy> alright now using just the regular xchat client
<Pelo> lenswipe, try asking in #samba
<gaspipe1> anyidea on how to mount a hdd?
<lenswipe> Pelo: theres nobody there
<lenswipe> Pelo: i have asked
<lenswipe> Pelo: There all afk
<lenswipe> Now can someone hlp me here?
<gaspipe1> Pelo: yes they are both on the same hdd
<webman> gaspipe1: maybe sudo mount /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<Pelo> gaspipe1,  sudo mkdir /media/WIN  && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/??? /media/WIN
<lenswipe> Seriously wtf is tthe point of joining an IRC channel then not chatting and going AFK?
<Legendario> webman, could you help me out with it?
<lenswipe> now
<lenswipe> i have problems
<lenswipe> samba wont let me add users
<lenswipe> does anyone know why?
<hwilde> !samba | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pkchu> lenswipe: if i did not remember wrongly, the users you want to set a samba password for must already be users on your local machine
<Pelo> gaspipe1,   /dev/sda1 will probably the devtree for your windows partiton then
<hwilde> lenswipe,   man useradd
<Pelo> f4hy, do you like vanilla better ?
<f4hy> Pelo, yes much thank you so much
<f4hy> Pelo, I saw that it was not in the main repository though, know the reason for that?
<Legendario> webman, i have no idea on how to do this transference?
<Legendario> !!
<Pelo> f4hy, it's got some restrictions on it
<lenswipe> hwilde: no theres something wrong with samba
<Legendario> !nc | Legendario
<ubottu> Legendario, please see my private message
<lenswipe> But im gettin help now i think
<hwilde> lenswipe, no just add the user first then it will work.
<Pelo> f4hy, stuff in main is totaly free and open source, stuff in the others is free but may hve some restrictions on it
<dmsuperman> For some reason torrentflux didn't setup it's database
<lenswipe> hwilde: it wont let me aadd any users
<dmsuperman> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure torrentflux but that just changes the mysql details
<webman> legendario: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-copy-compressed-drive-image-over-network.html
<f4hy> Pelo, Really? hmm. Ill go look up the license on it
<hwilde> lenswipe, go to System-> Admin -> Users
<dmsuperman> How can I setup the database to be ready for torrentflux
<webman> although that doesn't use tar, it uses dd ...
<Thedjatclubrock> Does OEM transpher all the /home/oem to the main acct
<Thedjatclubrock> transfer*
<webman> do you have ssh server installed on one of the machines ?
<Pelo> Thedjatclubrock, oem does not setup any accouint , it waits until the first official user logs in as far as I know
<Pelo> !away | Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Thedjatclubrock> Pelo: But it first logs in as OEM
<Flannel> Pelo: It sets up an oem account, which gets removed
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: I believe it does, but can't say for sure.
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Thank you.
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: I believe it removes oem, and re-adds a user with the same UID
 * Pelo thinks the nick are getting curiouser and curiouser
<Pelo> nicks
<Legendario> webman, if i connect both computers together (one to another directly) will they see each other, or is there any package i have to install?
<f4hy> Pelo, This program is released under the GPL with the additional exemption that compiling, linking, and/or using OpenSSL is allowed. You may
<f4hy> provide binary packages linked to the OpenSSL libraries, provided that all other requirements of the GPL are met.
<gaspipe1> Pelo: do i leave a "space" btwn /dev/sda1 and /media/win?
<ffenec> cant upgrade fisty 7.04 to 7.10
<Pelo> gaspipe1, yes
<f4hy> Pelo, good enough for me still. Thanks again
<ffenec> i dont understand why
<ffenec> i am using synaptic
<gaspipe1> Pelo: still won't let me mount and I tried w/and w/out space
<Pelo> gaspipe1, /dev/sda1 might not be it for you, run   sudo blkid in the terminal to get a listing of your partitions
<xgfhsdgfhsd> lol I couldnt upload because I hadn't joined the translator team
<xgfhsdgfhsd> hahah
<gaurav> how do I change my username
<hwilde> !mount | gaspipe1
<ubottu> gaspipe1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xgfhsdgfhsd> bbl
<ffenec> any help guys
<Flannel> ffenec: have you followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Pelo> gaspipe1, you don'T need to run the sudo mkdir part of the command every time  only once just the stuff after && after that
<hwilde> gaurav, System -> Admin -> Users
<hwilde> !enter | ffenec
<ubottu> ffenec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> !upgrade | ffenec
<ubottu> ffenec: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ffenec> yes
<ffenec>  i followed the unstruction
<gaurav> no my username for IRC
<hwilde> gaurav, /nick
<f4hy> So I am interested in getting involved contributing to ubuntu, whats the best place to start, beyond bug triage
<ffenec> and it cant fetch all the package during the preparation
<ffenec> it quit at the Ast step
<Pelo> f4hy,  there is a how to contribute section on the ubuntu.com site
<ffenec> 1st step
<hwilde> f4hy, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<hwilde> !enter | ffenec
<ubottu> ffenec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shumsher> thank you
<hwilde> !enter > ffenec
<ubottu> ffenec, please see my private message
<f4hy> hwilde, Pelo, thanks
 * Pelo hates sharing credits 
<pyrex> how do i get my wireless working?
<Pelo> !wifi | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pyrex> plus i took out network manger reading a tutorial online
<hwilde> pyrex, man iwconfig
 * Pelo butchered his case making a vent for the cpu fan,  but now, his cpu temp never goes above 50°C , even at 100% cpu and his fan doesn'T even go full speed,, before  100% cpu, 100% fanspeed,  55-60°C
 * Pelo just felt like telling someone 
<f4hy> Pelo, you seem awfully helpful, you just chill in the channel and help people out?
<Pelo> f4hy, not so much lately but I've been a regular helper for the last 2 years
<ffenec> my synaptic cant find a package to upgrade from feisty 7.04 to 7.10. what could be the problem?
<Pelo> f4hy, I'm just bored because there is nothing left for me to fix on my computer
<ffenec> i hate feisty
<m1xed> anyone know why only nautilus can view all of my drives??  I can't view any of my drives using Konqueror
<Gnea> !upgrade | ffenec
<ubottu> ffenec: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> ffenec, if you don'T have a lot of customisation done, just backup your /home folder to a seperate partion and clean install hardy from cd ,  it will be quicker
<f4hy> Pelo, ya right there with you. Just finished a huge project where I broke grub 100 times, now I feel empty without a problem
<Flannel> ffenec: We could upgrade manually if you want.
<gaspipe1> Pelo: says that it's in use by windows.... will shut dwn then power up again
<ffenec> how
<ffenec> ?
<hwilde> ffenec, it would be faster to backup your stuff and install 8.04 from the cd anyways.
<plouffe> I downloaded a mp3 to my desktop, then I copied it to another disk, suddenly it starts playing in totem (but no GUI visible) and I cannot kill it even using sudo kill -9 pid. What the heck is that?
<Gnea> hwilde: fiesty *can* upgrade directly to hardy.
<ffenec> it the 8.04 stable?
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to build transmission from source, but it keeps saying I need libcurl or that it's not in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Gnea> ffenec: yes, in fact it's 8.04.1 now
<hwilde> Gnea, I stand by whatI said.
<Flannel> ffenec: install ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, linux-generic.  then make sure you're up to date (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), making sure you have feisty-updates enabled, then switch your sources.list to gutsy, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m1xed> hwilde, and if you attempt to upgrade it **might** crash, so make sure you back up all your settings
<Gnea> hwilde: not saying you're wrong, it's a good fallback plan.
<Flannel> Gnea: no, feisty can't upgrade to hardy directly.
<hwilde> Gnea, look at his attitude.  point him to livecd.  end of story
<Pelo> dmsuperman, why are you doing this ? transmission is installed by default ?
<plouffe> the process shows up in system monitor as uninterruptible
<f4hy> Pelo, so what was your question? :P
<ffenec> ok Flannel
<ffenec> i am gonna take a shot
<ffenec> thank you
<hwilde> ffenec, it would be faster to backup your stuff and install 8.04 from the cd anyways.
<Pelo> f4hy, I solved that problem a long time ago ,  I just needed to add the extra resolution I wanted to the xorg.conf file
<m1xed> anyone knows of a File Manager that's similar to remond's explorer?
<ffenec> alright i will try to do manually then if it doesnt work for me i will install 8.04
<ffenec> bye guys
<Pelo> m1xed, go in the display seciton ofthe menu and add th side pannel
<Gnea> Flannel: From 7.10 or 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS   what?
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I want transmission-daemon, so I can use the Clutch web GUI
<Flannel> Gnea: You can only go from 6.06 to 8.04
<thurloat> Tuxu
<Flannel> Gnea: (well, and then 7.10 to 8.04)
<Pelo> m1xed,  you can also go in menu > applications > add-remove and do a search on file manager
<m1xed> Pelo, im currently using nautilus
<Gnea> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<Flannel> Gnea: Yes.  Feisty is 7.04, which is neithe Dapper nor Gutsy.
<hwilde> Gnea, Flannel, that would take hours to dl all those packages, three times
<Pelo> m1xed, yes you can get side panel in nautilus,  what feature of explorer are you wanting anyway ?
<hwilde> best just get the cd
<Flannel> hwilde: Twice you mean.
<m1xed> Pelo, I already did that, I installed all the ones I saw there and none are able to either view all my hard drives or they wont allow me to pick more than one file at the same time
<Gnea> ...ok, guess i have the birthday blues then
<m1xed> Pelo, all I want to do is to be able to grab more than one mp3 at the same time and then drag it to an mp3 player
<hwilde> m1xed, hold control or shift
<pretender> i am having trouble setting up citrix client on hardy does anyone have a script file for the install or an easy method of installing citrix ica client on citrix on hardy
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to build transmission from source, but it keeps saying I need libcurl or that it's not in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Flannel> !repeat | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> m1xed, to select multiple files use  the control and shift key when you click ,  and drives in linux aren't like in windows,   in linux ,  partions are mounted just like anyother folders , you won'T see drives
<m1xed> hwilde, right so now I have to click all of the files, in konqueror i can use the mouse
<Pelo> dmsuperman, maybe you need a transmission channel
<f4hy> m1xed, ctrl clicking mutilpule files will highlight them and then dracking one of them should work. Dragging files into an MP3 client will be supported differently based on client
<jrib> dmsuperman: so install the -dev package for libcurl
<dmsuperman> jrib, did
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I asked in there almost an hour ago
<m1xed> Pelo, i mean that I can view my partitions in nautilus but I can't see them using konqueror
<dmsuperman> Pelo, there hasn't been one thing said
<dmsuperman> Pelo, so I'm trying to see if somebody here knows
<jrib> dmsuperman: sudo apt-get build-dep transmission
<hwilde> dmsuperman, install libcurl already
<Pelo> dmsuperman, try asking in ##linux as well,  they probably know how to fix compilation problem btter then ubuntu users
<f4hy> dmsuperman, i just built transmission from source yesterday what was the problem?
<russK> I'm locked out of a fresh install inside Windows --- any way to add a user/password to ubuntu or change root password from Windows?
<dmsuperman> f4hy, when I run ./configure it complains libcurl isn't found or PKG_CONFIG_PATH doesn't contain it
<f4hy> dmsuperman, install libcurl-dev
<jesse_> hello?
<dmsuperman> jrib, I'm building it from source, not the package, I want transmission-daemon
<plouffe> this is a fucking joke, it's hogging up my CPU
<f4hy> dmsuperman, sudo aptitude install libcurl-dev     should fix the problem
<dmsuperman> f4hy, hwilde, I already have it installed
<m1xed> f4hy, so I have to ctrl-click all of the files?? LoL  In Konqueror I can highlight them all using the mouse and then just drag them to the mp3 player playlist
<Pelo> ok I'm out for the night, don't stay up to late guys
<hwilde> dmsuperman, echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<kevinO> !language | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jesse_> hey
<m1xed> Pelo, have a good night!
<f4hy> dmsuperman, could you give me the output of `whereis libcurl`
<dmsuperman> hwilde, empty
<dmsuperman> f4hy, libcurl: /usr/lib/libcurl.la /usr/lib/libcurl.a /usr/lib/libcurl.so /usr/share/man/man3/libcurl.3.gz
<f4hy> dmsuperman, are you on 64 or 32 bit UBUNTU
<hwilde> I don't think PKG_CONFIG_PATH should be empty for you
<dmsuperman> 32 bit gutsy
<dmsuperman> hwilde, it is though
<hyperair> hwilde, actually it is
<Thedjatclubrock> Hello?
<hwilde> well then his error message is correct, it's not in PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<raspac> Hi. Can any 1 help me, with installing VMware Tools in Ubuntu 8.04. I dont know how to run or make. The file in .tar.gz and the files inside in .pl
<f4hy> dmsuperman, getdeb has a .deb of the newest version of transmission if thats all your looking for http://www.getdeb.net/app/Transmission
<jrib> hwilde: that just gives you a way of telling it to look somewhere non-standard.  It shouldn't have to be set
<Thedjatclubrock> raspac: perl *.pl
<dmsuperman> f4hy, I want transmission-daemon
<dmsuperman> f4hy, which isn't included in the normal transmission package
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to get Clutch to work
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: New to Linux.
<shumsher> how do I join server Coldfront?
<Thedjatclubrock> raspac: No
<jrib> dmsuperman: dependencies are the same...
<Thedjatclubrock> raspac: Oh
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I am new
<Thedjatclubrock> raspac: Go to Apps>Acc>Terminal and enter that command in the vm directory
<dmsuperman> jrib, alright, I ran that but it only installed doc related packages
<f4hy> dmsuperman, ya I have clutch and the deamon install when I compiled from source, not sure why yours isnt working, have you asked in the transmission channel?
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I unzipped the tar.gz to /home/raspac/
<f4hy> dmsuperman, #transmission is the offical chanel for transmission. charles is often in there
<dmsuperman> f4hy, yeah, not a word's been said since I asked an hour ago
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I went to terminal and wrote cd Vmware-tools
<dmsuperman> f4hy, charles_ told me to go in there earlier
<hwilde> dmsuperman, you did    sudo apt-get build-dep transmission   ?
<dmsuperman> nobody's there
<Thedjatclubrock> raspac: No give the command perl *.pl
<dmsuperman> hwilde, yes
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: the is vmware-install.pl
<hwilde> dmsuperman, then what
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I dont know how to work on LInux. nor what is Phyton.
<raspac> I m just trying to learn.
<raspac> ybefore I migrate from windows
<Thedjatclubrock> Meh
<Thedjatclubrock> I don't knoe
<Thedjatclubrock> know*
<hyperair> dmsuperman, ls /usr/lib/pkgconfig | grep curl
<Thedjatclubrock> Does anyone know why I have no audio in DVDs but I have other Audio
<dmsuperman> hyperair, libcurl.pc
<hyperair> hmm it should be there
<dmsuperman> hwilde, same thing, configure still says libcurl missing
<f4hy> raspac, it is really easy to install VMWare, you can just install it from synaptic
<hyperair> dmsuperman, pkg-config --libs libcurl
<MrHoisington> I have a question
<Thedjatclubrock> MrHoisington: Ask it.
 * andres is away: Go to VLT Telescope
<f4hy> raspac, you just click on it and install.
<jrib> dmsuperman: pastebin the actual output
<Flannel> !away > andres
<ubottu> andres, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> hyperair,
<dmsuperman> http://pastebin.com/d4f2b13ba
<MrHoisington> Siunce ubuntu is compleatly Customisable. Is it possible to program Ubuntu to run window apllicatiopns
<MrHoisington> since*
<andres> Flannel sorry
<dmsuperman> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d2eca488f
<MrHoisington> applications*
<hwilde> dmsuperman, sudo apt-get install libcurl4-dev
<raspac> f4hy: I am runing WinXp pro as Host and ubuntu as guest.
<hyperair> dmsuperman, this is just darn strange. pkg-config looks in /usr/lib/pkg-config by default
<hyperair> i mean /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<raspac> let me try the perl thing
<Thedjatclubrock> Does anyone know why I have no audio in DVDs but I have other Audio
<hwilde> Thedjatclubrock, close all your programs then only open the dvd
<dmsuperman> hwilde, every time I do that it switches between libcurl4-gnutls-dev and libcurl4-ssl-dev (or whichever those 2 are)
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock:  Download Codec Pack I guess
<dmsuperman> hwilde, it'll remove the current one and install the other
<hwilde> Thedjatclubrock, turn off your away message if you want help
<dmsuperman> hyperair, you're telling me :P
<hwilde> dmsuperman, sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<skygenetic> i am new to ubuntu , just want to make sure one thing , while i install ubuntu in window
<Kenthree> I'm using Samba server to share a folder; from the client machines I can run/copy files from two of the three subfolders. But the files from one of the subfolders are access denied ( a multipart rar). Any idea why this discrimination?
<dmsuperman> hwilde, that's the one it's about to install now
<jrib> dmsuperman: libcurl4-gnutls-dev is what you need... If I remove it, I get your error
<hyperair> dmsuperman, okay do this: pkg-config --debug --libs libcurl
<MrHoisington> So is it possibleThat ubuntu can be able to run windows applications ?
<dmsuperman> jrib, just installed it, same libcurl error
<skygenetic> i am new to ubuntu , just want to make sure one thing , while i install ubuntu in window it shows that my partition has 45 gb free but when i am in ubuntu in the file system it said i only left 8 gb free
<MrHoisington> if it;s coded too>
<hwilde> dmsuperman,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/37320/
<Thedjatclubrock> It works in gxine but not totem or mplayer
<jrib> dmsuperman: what are you compiling exactly? What version?
<dmsuperman> hyperair, http://pastebin.com/d792e8df1
<hyperair> jrib, libcurl4-gnutls-dev and libcurl4-openssl-dev provide libcurl-dev and conflict with each other. if you have /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libcurl.pc then you have eithero ne of them installed
<skygenetic> anyone help me
<dmsuperman> jrib, transmission, from source, 1.32
<hyperair> heh. i thought so
<Thedjatclubrock> Gxine works, others fail, Ideas?
<hwilde> how did you get up to 1.32
<hyperair> dmsuperman, did you compile your pkg-config package from source or something?
<hwilde> from svn ?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, where did you get your pkg-config package from?
<dmsuperman> hyperair, nope, aptitude
<hwilde> I can create and fix the error here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37320/
<dmsuperman> hwilde, this guide directed me to a directory: http://www.mybook-linux.co.nr/transmission.html
<hwilde> it's not hard
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: did you upgrade your dvd playback functionality?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, pkg-config --version
<Thedjatclubrock> Gnea: Via apt?
<dmsuperman> 0.22
<Gnea> !dvd | Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hyperair> dmsuperman, apt-cache policy pkg-config
<hyperair> dmsuperman, which pkg-config
<jrib> dmsuperman: throw in 'which pkg-config'
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: check the quotes....
<jrib> oops :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey is anyone here good with proftp? I am trying to set it up, it seems to be running but when a user trys to connect, it verifies their username/pass but then hangs there
<hyperair> jrib, hahah
<dmsuperman> http://pastebin.com/d6188063c
<Thedjatclubrock> Gnea: They are fine, Gxine works, mplayer and totem fail
<jrib> hyperair: good catch
<hyperair> jrib, ?
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: i will try to be a bit more clear without breaking protocol: did you run the shell script?
<skygenetic> Anyone here can tell me how to extend my filesystem storage size
<haostun> some one know some gui to c++... like visual studio?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, dpkg -L pkg-config
<Thedjatclubrock> Gnea: Ideas? Can I get gxine to open by default on insert. Which shell script?
<jrib> hyperair: if he deletes /usr/local/bin/pkg-config, I'm sure he'll be fine
<Gnea> skygenetic: install a larger hard drive.
<goanookie> haostun, eclipse c++
<dmsuperman> http://pastebin.com/d54576798
<haostun> goanookie: tnx
<hwilde> dmsuperman, should say hardy not gutsy fyi
<pyrex> !wlan0 | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex, please see my private message
<skygenetic> Gnea : when i am in vista it shows that my hard drive had 45gb free
<dmsuperman> i'm on gutsy
<hyperair> jrib, looks to me like he needs to make uninstall
<skygenetic> Gnea : but in ubuntu it shows that i only had 8gb left
<pyrex> i read the wifi help and my wifi wont kick up
<Gnea> skygenetic: that's not the same partition.
<hyperair> dmsuperman, from what i can see you've at least done it once.. sudo make install pkg-config thati s
<jrib> hyperair: yes, that's probably best
<pyrex> i have the intel4695abg card. iwconfig sees it.
<daggerx> greetings, my miro locks up at times and i have to force quit, can anybody help?
<Gnea> daggerx: miro?
<dmsuperman> so what should I do?
<hyperair> pyrex, what seems to be the problem?
<skygenetic> Gnea : where can i see the current partition which is 45gb ? i only can see C drive (window ) instead of D drive (ubuntu)
<Gnea> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<daggerx> yeah, miro internet tv - did i say something wrong?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, do you still have the installation source for pkg-config?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, what you need to do is open a terminal in the installation source directory of pkg-config
<dmsuperman> i installed it from aptitude
<MrHoisington> Still havn't got my question answers :C
<skygenetic> !info skygenetic
<hyperair> dmsuperman, and run sudo make uninstall
<Gnea> no, i just wasn't familiar with it :)
<ubottu> Package skygenetic does not exist in hardy
 * Gnea installs
<pyrex> hyperair: i get a wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 plus DHCPDISCOVER goes to sleep.
<hyperair> dmsuperman, it looks to me likve you've got more than one pkg-configs installed
<skygenetic> =_=
<pyrex> i used network-admin & to configure it.
<hyperair> pyrex, grep iwl dmesg
<pyrex> and sudo ifup wlan0
<charles_> dmsuperman: do you have the curl pc file installed anywhere on your system?
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I tried the command > sudo perl vmware-install.pl
<f4hy> Does anyone have tips to install virtualbox. Installing from packages fine or should I install from source?
<charles_> dmsuperman: locate curl | grep \.pc
<raspac> Thedjatclubrock: I ran but then.. It gave me error in the end
<dmsuperman> charles_, I saw it somewhere...
<skygenetic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> f4hy: from the repositories gives you a fine open source setup as long as you don't need their other version
<dmsuperman> charles_, /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<Kernel> hello all. is anyone familier with fail2ban? i want to know if its possible to have it ban a ip system wide when it bans...instead of just banning the one protocol(like just port 22 for ssh)
<dmsuperman> charles_, libcurl.pc
<daggerx> for virtualbox, go to sun's site and grab the deb file and that installs fine, i have virtualbox installed and it runs great
<f4hy> jrib, What is the key difference? Under what situation would I need the non open source version
<charles_> dmsuperman: and when you run "pkg-config --modversion libcurl" what do you get?
<demlet> umm
<dmsuperman> charles_, no package libcurl found
<MrHoisington> What does virtual box do?
<demlet> anyone know how to take grub off?
<jrib> f4hy: the only one I know is that usb doesn't work in the open source version
<f4hy> daggerx, what are the differences between the deb's on their server and the ones in the repository
<skygenetic> where can i see the current partition which is 45gb ? i only can see C drive (window ) instead of D drive (ubuntu)
<f4hy> jrib, thanks
<daggerx> well, ive had probs with the one in the repository
<dab> Enter text here...
<raspac> It game error
<raspac> Unable to find the answer LIBDIR in the installer database
<raspac> (etc/vmware-tools/locations). you may want to re-install VMware Tools.
<Gillpy\> !vbox | MrHoisington
<ubottu> MrHoisington: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<keppi> virtual box = virtual machine, so you can run another OS in a shell
<HAL_9001> Which dir should I put my swap file?
<demlet> forgot about grub when i took off ubuntu
<daggerx> and i had absolutely no issues with the one on the sun site  - first shot  - winner winner chicken dinner
<pins> hyperair: pyrex@mjolnir:~$ grep iwl dmesg
<pins> grep: dmesg: No such file or directory
<demlet> and now im stuck at grub error 22
<hyperair> pins, sorry, i meant dmesg | grep iwl
<raspac> f4hy: any help
<hyperair> dmsuperman, dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
<dmsuperman> hyperair, I don't have an installation source because it's from aptitude
<pins> hyperair: 26.462758] iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<pins> [   28.281767] iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
<HAL_9001> is there a unix dir that was made to hold a swap file???
<pins> [   26.462603] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<dmsuperman> hyperair, dpkg: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config not found.
<raspac>  How to Delete a folder in the /etc directory. It says No permission Error..
<siefny-spi> daggerx what name have this movie??
<hyperair> pins, any more? did you accidentally turn your wifi off?
<hyperair> pins, any hardware button to turn it on?
<dab> any body seen "intrafms" when installing ubuntu>
<dmsuperman> !sudo | raspac
<ubottu> raspac: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<MrHoisington> I seee
<hyperair> dmsuperman, very well. gimme a moment
<dmsuperman> hyperair, sure
<MrHoisington>  Can virtual box run windows applications too
<MrHoisington> ???
<pins> hyperair: i have more but i dont want to paste 4 lines
<HAL_9001> should I put my swapfile in /mnt
<hyperair> pins, pastebin.com
<dab> hi can someone help me in installing ubuntu?
<jrib> MrHoisington: virtual box can run windows.  Then you run windows applications in windows...
<legend2440> raspac: sudo rm /etc/<filename>
<demlet> Anyone know of a way to disable or get rid of grub?
<jrib> raspac: what are you deleting?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, sudo rm -rf /usr/local/{lib,share}/pkgconfig /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
<raspac> legend2440: Thanks
<Ozzie212> I am having problems using the live ubuntu live cd. I am NOT able to login using normal mode. I have to login using graphics safe mode. Also I installed ubuntu but I am not able to login either
<pins> hyperair: http://pastebin.com/m5f74b1f6
<dmsuperman> hyperair, done
<legend2440> raspac: be careful theres no getting the file back
<hyperair> dmsuperman, also it'd be nice if you could do this: sudo dpkg -R --force-all pkg-config followed by sudo apt-get install -f
<t1n0m3n> I bought an Ubuntu magazine today, it has both 64 bit and 32 bit disks in it... hehe
<pins> t1n0m3n: nice
<haostun> cool
<raspac> legend2440: I installed Vmware using the perl command I received earlier in this chat.
<demlet> hmm
<dab> anyone know how to install ubuntu on toshiba without getting "intrafms" error?
<t1n0m3n> 14 bucks, worth it for me to have printed disks
<raspac> it asked me.. many things.. I just pressed enter. in all 4 or 5
<pins> true
<MrHoisington> I had a question earlier and that I asked if it's possible to me ubuntu Run windows applications, since ubuntu is very customizable
<raspac> ythen it gave error
<hyperair> pins, search for a hardware wifi switch
<dmsuperman> hyperair, that first one says "dpkg: need an action option"
<hyperair> dmsuperman, sorry replace -R with -P
<pins> i have it here. its on
<pins> he blue light lights up.
<dmsuperman> hyperair, alright, done
<hyperair> dmsuperman, okay try pkg-config --libs libcurl
<dmsuperman> hyperair, bash: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config: No such file or directory
<raspac> legend2440: I get error with > sudo rm vmware-tools
<raspac> legend2440: rm: cannot remove 'vmware-tools': Is a directory
<hyperair> pins, very strange. could you try sudo rmmod iwl4965, wait for 30-60 secs, and then sudo modprobe iwl4965
<hyperair> pins, then pastebin your entire dmesg.
<ramontayag> i'm running nginx web server.. what's the best way to keep it alive if it crashes and stuff? init?
<daggerx> what name have this movie? k, ur confusing me, miro is a program, and i run hardy - it locks up at times, can i fix the fact that it locks up at times?
<hyperair> dmsuperman, echo $PATH
<legend2440> raspac: sudo rm -rf vmware-tools
<dmsuperman> hyperair, /home/dmsuperman/bin:/home/dmsuperman/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<hyperair> dmsuperman, which pkg-config
<pins> hyperair: ERROR: Module iwl4695 does not exist in /proc/modules
<raspac> ok
<dmsuperman> hyperair, /usr/bin/pkg-config
<hyperair> pins, lsmod | grep iwl
<hyperair> dmsuperman, try /usr/bin/pkg-config --libs libcurl
<pins> hyperair: iwl4965               105844  0
<pins> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl4965
<pins> cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<dab> can anyone help with installing ubuntu with out intrafms error?
<dmsuperman> hyperair, "-lcurl -lgssapi_krb5 "
<crdlb> hyperair: dmsuperman: that's just caused by bash caching the path
<pins> will it help if i say i took out network-manager.
<pins> i was following another tutorial. sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<jrib> dmsuperman: 'hash -r' should make bash look again for pkg-config
<hyperair> dmsuperman, close your terminal, start another terminal and try pkg-config --libs libcurl in the new terminal
<xtknight> :P
<dmsuperman> jrib, cool, thanks
<dmsuperman> hyperair, k, yeah, it gives me "-lcurl -lgssapi_krb5 "
<Ozzie212>  I am having problems using the live ubuntu live cd. I am NOT able to login using normal mode. I have to login using graphics safe mode. Also I installed ubuntu but I am not able to login either
<hyperair> pins, you've been trying to remove 4695. it's 4965
<xtknight> dab, what chipset are you using and is this a laptop?
<crdlb> jrib: nice; I was wondering if there was something like that
<hyperair> dmsuperman, now try running configure
<raspac> Legend2440: Thanks. Another Question (please dont mind. Installing my first software on Ubuntu).
<hyperair> pins it wont help if you took out networkmanager
<pins> hyperair: i did not remove anything else other than that one up
<dmsuperman> hyperair, it's passed that spot, seems to be going good :D
<hyperair> pins the first thing is to get your wlan0 interface to show up
<raspac> Legend2440: What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<pins> i put it back right now
<dsl_> chanopt confmode on
<hyperair> meh. my wifi led won't light up, but my iwl4965 driver is running all good
<legend2440> raspac: /etc
<Gnea> hyperair: is the little switch set to the 'on' position?
<skygenetic> i cant view my other partition which i had been seperated
<rand0m-> wow ive been having this extremely annoying problem and have no idea how to fix it as i am rather a noob.  Earlier i was watching youtube videos, then just browsing random news sites while listening to music via amarok... then I closed amarok and went back to trying to watch youtube videos, but now the videos won't play without the tracker bar being dragged along manually and of course - no sound.. can anyone give pretty descri
<rand0m-> ptive instructions on what to do ?
<skygenetic> anyone can help me
<pins> what is my problem then?
<hyperair> Gnea, _my_ wifi is working. led doesn't light up unless i upgrade to 2.6.27 and use the iwlagn driver
<Gnea> rand0m-: that's pretty bizarre... hardy?
<pins> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<pins> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Gnea> hyperair: OH..
<hyperair> Gnea, pins' wireless is not working. LED is on, but no wlan0
<rand0m-> Gnea, yep
<hyperair> pins, iwconfig wlan0
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:~$ sudo
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<abwhostw> i can't fix the problem
<skygenetic> i cant view my other partition which i had been seperated ayone can help me
<xtknight> pins, wireless?
<Gnea> pins: have you found your laptop on one of the aforementioned sites?
<jrib> abwhostw: have you recently run a recursive chmod on system files?
<abwhostw> yeah but doesn't work
<jrib> abwhostw: what did you run exactly?
<jrib> !who | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pins> hyperair: http://pastebin.com/m5bdfba32
<Newbuntu2> Can someone recommend good CVS server software that runs on linux & windows?
<xtknight> pins, it's having trouble finding an access point.  type "sudo iwlist scan" and see if you can identify any ......
<pins> xtknight: yes, wireless. intel4695abg card
<kao_> does anybody hear gloomy sunday before?
<hyperair> pins, iwlist scan
<hyperair> pins, are you sure your wireless isn't working? looks fine to me
<xtknight> he's not associated with an AP
<xtknight> and has no dhcp lease
<Gnea> Newbuntu2: sudo apt-get install cvsd
<hyperair> xtknight, meh. and all the while i thought he had an issue with the driver
<Robinson_Crusoe> anyone familiar with "Access denied, unable to connect" XP to printer-on-samba ?
<Gnea> kao_: hear what?
<xtknight> hyperair, it could be, not until we rule out AP tho
<kao_> gloomy sunday
<xtknight> hyperair, i mean mine constantly reassociates with the AP, some driver problem
<pins> hyperair: wlan0     No scan results
<hyperair> pins, are you confident your access point is on?
<Gnea> kao_: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Robinson_Crusoe: that is an XP problem - but yes
<hyperair> if so, then do what i told you earlier
<xtknight> hyperair, if your AP is not advertising itself, you can try manually typing in the MAC address of it (access point is in a router if you have that)
<hyperair> pins, sudo rmmod iwl4965
<hyperair> pins, wait 30 seconds,
<Cpudan80> Robinson_Crusoe: You need a user account with a password to connect to a XP samba printer
<xtknight> pins, sorry i meant you ^^
<hyperair> pins, sudo modprobe iwl4965
<Cpudan80> err XP smb printer
<hyperair> xtknight, i think it's a driver problem. i remember there was a time when my iwl4965 wouldn't scan and wouldn't associate
<Robinson_Crusoe> Cpudan80: well, the weird part is XP can still send jobs and they print
<xtknight> e.g. sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:11:22:33:44:55
<hyperair> i had to bring down the wireless for a while...
<jrib> abwhostw: still with me?
<kao_> Gnea gloomy sunday just a song but is a crazy one i wanna try it  but i can't find it
<pins> hyperair: i am very confident it is on.
<Robinson_Crusoe> Cpudan80: I just can't *see* or cancel the jobs it sent
<hyperair> xtknight, i had to bring down the wireless for a while and turn it back on after 30 or so secs
<abwhostw> yeah with u
<Cpudan80> Right
<pins> was using it before i wiped the lappy to install ubuntu.
<xtknight> pins, hyperair, ya maybe a sudo modprobe -r driver_ && sudo modprobe driver will do it?
<Cpudan80> Because you need to access the share with a user/pass
<Cpudan80> Not the guest account
<Gnea> kao_: so go search google, that's offtopic
<Cpudan80> the account *must* have a password
<guest9> aloo
<jrib> abwhostw: what chmod command did you run exactly?  please prefix your response with my nick
<abwhostw> how to do
<hyperair> pins, sudo rmmod iwl4965 && sleep 45 && sudo modprobe iwl4965
<Cpudan80> MS does some weird stuff to allow other MS machines to print over the guest account
<pins> hyperair: sudo rmmod iwl4965 nothing happened. just a new line
<hyperair> pins, copy it exactly, don't misspell it as 4695 this time
<xtknight> that means a  success
<abwhostw> chomd root.root /ect/sudoers
<hyperair> pins, that's exactly what's supposed to happen
<djhash> abwhostw: just type first few letters.. press tab.. then add ur comment after...
<hyperair> okay now wait 30 secs or so
<jrib> abwhostw: that doesn't make sense.  You ran something else
<hyperair> maybe more
<hyperair> and then run sudo modprobe iwl4965
<hyperair> then try iwlist scan
<abwhostw> jrib u mean go to where
<jrib> abwhostw: if you aren't sure what you ran, use your shell's history
<CRASH69> I need to connect to a vista/xp from ubuntu and viceversa, any reccomendation? (graphically)
<pins> hyperair: modprobe gave me a new line.
<pins> wlan0     No scan results
<hyperair> pins, that's alright, it means it loaded successfully
<abwhostw> -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-08-10 21:15 /etc/sudoers
<xtknight> pins, get the MAC address of the access point and enter it manually?  also, is there a wireless switch on your laptop if you're using a laptop????
<pins> let me reboot
<pins> xtknight: yes there is a switch and it is on.
<xtknight> toggle /retoggle that too i suppose
<hyperair> xtknight, if the wireless switch is off, wlan0 doesn't exist
<pins> the led is lit
<djhash> crash69: remote desktop.. to connect to ubuntu from XP you can use TightVNC viewer...
<Bodsda> hey guys, when i was booting up i saw an error about ntfs-3g -- where can i find a log of what was shown during boot -- dmesg doesnt have it
<xtknight> hyperair, depends
<hyperair> pins, toggle/retoggle that with 30 secs lapse
<hyperair> xtknight, for iwl4965 it is like that. i speak from experience.
<hyperair> xtknight, i had a similar issue a few days ago
<demlet> okay
<demlet> i guess my real question is how do i restore my mbr back to the windows one instead of grub mbr
<orangey> j #xml
<orangey> oops : 0
<xtknight> demlet, you can run fixmbr from the windows recovery cd
<xtknight> recovery console rather
<demlet> never got one
<Bodsda> demlet, boot your windows cd, get to the recovery prompt and type   fixmbr
<djhash> CRASH69: try remote desktop..
<osxdude> demlet: erase the ubuntu partition.
<demlet> did
<demlet> lol
<xtknight> that wont even do it
<pins> restore huh. vista has no restore. so i just nuked it and installed ubuntu
<HAL_9001> Does anyone know where the most common place to put your swap file is?
<demlet> thats what caused it in the first place
<osxdude> oh really? interesting.
<xtknight> HAL_9001, type cat /proc/swaps to find
<Bodsda> osxdude, that wont remove the mbr
<xtknight> MBR is independent of partitions.  it contains a partition table and bootcode
<osxdude> good point
<hyperair> pins, if all else fails you could try using the 2.6.27 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/pub/next/2.6.27-rc2/hardy/
 * osxdude cleans out his ears
<dumbdum> Hi Does anyone know how to resize a partition once created in virtualbox?
<demlet> lol
<HAL_9001> I mean if I'm making a swap file  not searching
<hyperair> pins, together with the package that gives iwlagn the appropriate firmware.... linux-restricted-modules-common from intrepid
<CRASH69> djhash: windows home doest have rdp
<obf213> hello, how can i get my broser to pretend its windows firefox or mac firefox
<xtknight> dumbdum, pretty sure it's possible with virtualbox cmd line, try google
<pins> hyperair: what is it? and how about a cold hardy reboot!!!
<demlet> hmm
<osxdude> HAL_9001: at the end of your partition table?
<obf213> cuz i sick of these "not compatible" things
<djhash> CRASH69: Get yourself TightVNC...
<dumbdum> thanks
<Bodsda> HAL_9001, a swap file is just a partition used for swap
<xtknight> HAL_9001, it can be anywhere doesnt really matter
<jrib> obf213: google "user agent switcher firefox extension"
<xtknight>  /swap  ??
<obf213> jrib thanks
<CRASH69> djhash: thx
<HAL_9001> Is /mnt good?
<hyperair> pins, huh? i don't understand your question
<jrib> abwhostw: I can't help you if you don't answer my questions :/
<xtknight> HAL_9001, not really . /mnt usually contains HDs and such.  i saw /swap
<djhash> CRASH69: get both the viewer and server.. In ubuntu VncViewer and server is already installed..
<osxdude> HAL_9001: it has no mount point
<xtknight> say
<osxdude> at least from what I remember
<Bodsda> HAL_9001, i dont think it needs a mount point
<pins> i will reboot, brb. in the meantime.. i am pyrex in the room
<Ozzie212>  can anyone help me with my login problem
<pyrex> hyperair: me now
<Bodsda> Ozzie212, ask away
<abwhostw> yeah
<abwhostw> what's ur question
<hyperair> lol
<pyrex> rebooting
<abwhostw> use your shell's history
<jrib> abwhostw: the chmod command you ran...
<abwhostw> yeah
<hyperair> pyrex, i have to go and buy lunch. be back in 30 minutes or so
<pyrex> hyperair: i saw a nasty error during power down.
<abwhostw> in recovery doesnt' work
<abwhostw> cuz i need root account
<Bodsda> pyrex, define nasty
<WVista> est incense this to every hero-soul,
<Ozzie212> I installed ubuntu and can't log in. I am now using live cd but can't login normally. I have to used "graphical safe" mode
<WVista> Forging in supple youth an iron heart!
<pyrex> it disappeared way to fast.
<WVista> Banish, Bishop, all these black discourses;
<jrib> abwhostw: that's not an answer to my question!
<WVista> For men should bravely bear while women weep:
<WVista> What wailing chief e’er wrought his people’s good!
<FloodBot1> WVista: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WVista> Thou art not chief without some good support:
<pyrex> like about 5lines long and something to do with intel 4965
<abwhostw> so I will that cmmd back
<Ozzie212> the login screen just keeps rebooting when correct username and password are input
<abwhostw> I reboot and I back
<hyperair> pyrex, did you see anything else?
<Bodsda> pyrex, check dmesg
<osxdude> pyrex maybe a kernel panic? lol
<jrib> abwhostw: I have no idea what you are saying
<racle> hey, got newest ubuntu, and i wonder, is it possible to make windows effect (like when i click windows under another, both move away, and then window what i click cames to front) little hard to explain =)
<xtknight> pyrex,  did you see lots of ___ 0xfa342423 stuff ? :)
<demlet> hmm
<Bodsda> racle, yes, you want raise on click
<demlet> i guess this is why i made a elb
<racle> how i do that?
<demlet> lol
<Bodsda> racle, check in ccsm
<racle> ccsm?
<osxdude> racle: Settings>Prefrences>Appearance>Special Effects tab
<Bodsda> racle, do u have compiz?
<t1n0m3n> any way to get grub to load off of a ICH9R software raid?  I had Vista installed on it, and I tried to install Ubuntu onto another HD, and now I am getting Error 21
<racle> yeah
<racle> i think i got combiz :P
<demlet> lol...
<Ozzie212> I don't know if this helps but I have a amd64  athlon with the 32 bit cd.
<racle> got that advaNDEC panel here installed
<demlet> looks like grub errors are quite the talk
<demlet> lol
<Bodsda> demlet, yeah, grub isnt very stable
<osxdude> t1n0m3n: rebuild the OS list for GRUB?
<t1n0m3n> nah, it's stable, just not with raid I think
<pyrex> man, dmesg is too confusing. what am i looking for?
<kingfishr> why wouldn't someone want raise on click, out of curiosity?
<Bodsda> t1n0m3n, no, its just not stable
<demlet> im on mobile right now
<hyperair> pyrex, stuff to do with iwl
<demlet> so yea
<demlet> lol
<demlet> doing what i can
<demlet> xD
<FloodBot1> demlet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demlet> O_o
<lolo> how does one use wget recursively to download all files in one folder (no descending or ascending)?
<mark__> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<hyperair> kingfishr, there are many kinds of people in this world. some/most of which you and i won't understand
<kingfishr> some people juggle geese, i guess...
<demlet> anyway, more or less i saw a program thats suppose to fix mbr
<demlet> and errors like these
<osxdude> lolo: Did you try the -R option (if there is one in wget)
<demlet> its called super grub
<Bodsda> lolo, wget -r
<Ozzie212> anybody know what could be the problem
<Bodsda> osxdude, little r not big R
<t1n0m3n> so, I guess, I need to install and boot off of the Linux drive, and point grub to the RAID0 for windows?
<osxdude> Bodsda: Usually it's big :P
<racle> mark_ you got porblem whit alsamixer? :P
<Bodsda> Ozzie212, get to login screen, press   ctrl+alt+F2    then login
 * osxdude isn't too farmilliar with wget
<hyperair> Ozzie212, bad driver. if you're using AMD then i suppose the GPU is ATi?
<Bodsda> osxdude, no its not, look at the man page
<pins> ok back hyperair
<mark__> When i use flash on firefox i dont get any sound: example youtube everything plays but sound, anyone have a fix?
<pins> iwlist scan returns no results
<lolo> i only want the current directory... this will descend...
<MDKSIGN> ﻿Anyone know if triples are explicit to subject, predicate, object or can it be subject, predicate, predicate, object?
<hyperair> pins, hi again,
<osxdude> no I understand, yes it's little, i'm just saying in chmod and such it's -R.
<demlet> anyone familiar with super grub disk
<Bodsda> lolo, wild cards?
<hyperair> pins, how very strange indeed.
<pins> heh, did you get your sandwich yet?
<bazhang> !grub | demlet
<ubottu> demlet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> demlet, yes i am
<hyperair> pins, what sandwich
<pins> lunch break?
<hyperair> nah. i'm at home and waiting for my mom to wake up so i can go drive her out and get some lunch
<hyperair> back home
<Bodsda> osxdude, in chmod yes, but in most cases little r is recursive, big r is usually used when something else is done with little r
<pins> so whats my deal here? can i start this whole process from scratch step by step hyperair ?
<hyperair> pins, i'm kinda stumped right now. i can't remember what i did to get my wifi working again
<hyperair> i think it came from restarting quiet a few times
<hyperair> after that it went off how eh...? =\
<osxdude> ah. ok, Bodsda.
<hyperair> i think i did a cold reboot a few more times
<hyperair> or something like that
<Bodsda> !enter > hyperair
<ubottu> hyperair, please see my private message
<osxdude> hyperair: did you try static IP?
<hyperair> osxdude, i'm not asking a question, and i'm not having problems with my wifi. pins is.
<osxdude> ah, hyperair. then did pins try a static IP? thats what smacked my wifi in. Or, or, reboot the wireless router
<pins> whats up with my screen? the light is sooo low and im plugged in.
<racle> got that working, its called focus effect, dodge =)
<osxdude> pins, your light is slow?
<pins> low, on lcd
<hyperair> pins, backlight? there should be a button for it
<osxdude> oh, lol pins
<hyperair> pins, my notebook comes with an fn key option to increase or decrease brightness
<t1n0m3n> mine is Fn+Up Arrow
<hyperair> if not use the panel applet
 * hyperair needs to go buy lunch.
<pins> thats strange. I have to press - to get more light
<pins> why is it flipped from windows.
<osxdude> omg pins that is strange
<pins> and + gets less light. dude!
<osxdude> meh, I have to press Fn+Home and Fn+End to lighten or darken the screen,
<osxdude> Fn+PageUp turns on the keyboard light!
<pins> maybe my switch has to be off for wireless to work.
<osxdude> lol
<Bodsda> !lol > osxdude
<ubottu> osxdude, please see my private message
<t1n0m3n> that makes mine louder
<osxdude> ow, my brain is full of IM language.
<debeee> hi, anyone able to get the mic to work on 901?
<t1n0m3n> what is a 901?
<debeee> eeepc901
<pins> ection reset by peer)]
<pins> 23:32 -!- e1mer [n=erivera@unaffiliated/e1mer] has joined #ubuntu
<pins> 23:32 < osxdude> ow, my brain is full of IM language.
<pins> 23:32 -!- oddalot [n=oddalot@adsl-159-177-175.bhm.bellsouth.net] has joined #ubuntu
<t1n0m3n> oh asus
<FloodBot1> pins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djhash> !pastebin | pins
<ubottu> pins: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pins> oops sorry.
<pins> its my touchpad... darn!
<pins> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<pins> Thats after I did sudo ifdown wlan0
<osxdude> debeee: you might just not see the mic volume level. go to Proprerities in the Volume Control (double click the speaker icon on the panel) and make sure you have any microphone stuff checked
<dbtid> i'm having no luck in getting VPN set up.  no matter what i do (reboot, reinstall, etc) nm-applet never shows me anything about VPN.  can someone lend a hand?
<mark__> guys my sound does not work with flash it works with everything else any suggestions?
<t1n0m3n> dbtid: Mine works fine, what kind of VPN device are you connecting to?
<bobertdos> ﻿mark__: 9 or 10?
<dbtid> t1n0m3n: wel,l since I can't even configure it, nothing
<mark__> 15 lol
<dbtid> there's no "VPN Connections" under nm-applet
<bobertdos> :p
<mark__> new to ubuntu and looking for help lol
<t1n0m3n> dbtid: hmm, maybe I should have tried the word "attempting"
<abhi_> hi , I just want know that whether ati or nvidia video card in laptops are supported or not?
<teethdood> how do I display the battery power history?
<abhi_> that is un ubuntu
<dbtid> well, i installed the VPN COnnection Manager for pptp generic
<bobertdos> ﻿mark__: If you have 15 or something, that must mean you have gnash, which sucks
<osxdude> dbtid: it's a panel applet right? did you try to right click? left click? check /etc/nm-applet?
<dbtid> then i restarted dbus
<dbtid> osxdude: right/left click hasn't changed anything
<dbtid> nothing ni /etc/nm-applet
<dbtid> no such dir
<XiXaQ> in system monitor, you can see how much data is actually being transferred back and forth through your network interfaces. Is there a panel applet that can show that constantly?
<osxdude> XiXaQ: Yes, and it comes with Ubuntu. System Monitor. lol
<bazhang> XiXaQ, you might consider conky
<osxdude> XiXaQ: You have to configure it, though, to show network usage
<t1n0m3n> hmm, I am using vpnc
<dbtid> t1n0m3n: tried that too
<Kernel> hello all. im trying to use fail2ban to ban ssh brute force attacks and id like it to ban the ip from everything on the machine..but i cannot get it to do this
<MrKeuner> hi all, using 8.04.1 automount does not work on my laptop, what could be the problem? When I explicitly ask it mounts however, when I umount the name of the cdrom stays on the cdrom device in computer:/// view in nautilus
<Kernel> its only banning from ssh
<Kernel> the banned ip can still goto the website
<Cpudan80> teethdood: you right click the power icon and hit properties IIRC
<osxdude> MrKeuner: did the CD drive eject?
<MrKeuner> osxdude: yes
<osxdude> MrKeuner: was the CD taken out and the tray was closed (if applicable) and the CD drive checked for a CD?
<Cpudan80> teethdood: it does a nice graph thing -- its part of the gnome power thing
<MrKeuner> osxdude: yes. moreover when I insert a new cdrom the name does not change
<teethdood> Cpudan80: I have no power icon :(
<MrKeuner> osxdude: it still shows the old cdrom's name
<pins> im trying to install flash but it keeps asking for a location to install. I gave it /usr/lib/mozilla/ and it continues to ask me to enter a valid location yet its valid. whats up?
<UbuntuDefaultUse> Someone here is a LInux...professional? or at least really good with computers?
<Cpudan80> teethdood: system --> perfs --> power manager --> general --> show icon...
<bazhang> pins, install via synaptic
<Flannel> !anyone | UbuntuDefaultUse
<ubottu> UbuntuDefaultUse: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cpudan80> teethdood: err always display icon maybe
<s> hi
<astrutt> hey
<Cpudan80> teethdood: then you can right click the icon and hit power hist
<osxdude> MrKeuner: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159744
<emman> please help my internet loads very slow on my 8.04 lts...any suggestion on how to make it faster?
<UbuntuDefaultUse> Hey! I installed PCLinux and it says "Please press Any key to continue" I have a Windows keyboard, so I don't have the any key, what should I use? can I just click with my mouse?
<bazhang> emman, we need much more specific info that that.
<s> im new here..
<teethdood> Cpudan80: thanks that works. default install hides the icon from me
<cautionaryx> UDU... dont troll
<demlet> broadcom?
<bazhang> UbuntuDefaultUse, you should choose the pclinuxos forums for that; this is for ubuntu
<XiXaQ> osxdude, no, that doesn't display the transferred data on the panels. It displays a diagram, but I'd like to have digits.
<armrp> #ubuntu-offtopic
<UbuntuDefaultUse> oooooh, so Ubuntu isn't linux?
<Cpudan80> teethdood: yeah I cant remember --- I think the battery panel icon thing is better than the gnome icon
<astrutt> http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&id=817763 Hey, if you have a slashdot account please vote this up =) and comment, hackers are people too =) great documentary =) premiered @ defcon on 08.08.08
<Cpudan80> teethdood: the battery panel item doesnt have the graphs though
<bazhang> UbuntuDefaultUse, this is the wrong channel for you
<UbuntuDefaultUse> is there a PCLInux channel?
<jacob_n> How can I use the command line to compute HMAC-SHA1 (crypto function)?
<bazhang> !irc | UbuntuDefaultUse check the last link
<emman> hi bazhang! before it loads I found normal...but last night it loads too slow.
<ubottu> UbuntuDefaultUse check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<osxdude> UbuntuDefaultUse: when it says Any Key, it means you can press any of the keys on your keyboard
<ozzie212> okay that worked ctrl alt f2 at login. Except one problem. I am extremely new to linux. have been a windows user. I kinda need the gnome to work
<Cpudan80> teethdood: both meters are equally accurate, they both read the same underlying data
<bazhang> emman, loads too slow gives us zero info.
<Cpudan80> teethdood: The display is where the two meters differ, and only slightly
<MrKeuner> osxdude: that did not help but thanks anyways
<osxdude> I tried, MrKeuner
<bazhang> emman, go to a site like speedtest.net and check there
<UbuntuDefaultUse> osxdude, OH, so I don't have to buy the linux keyboard? cuz I actually found one under $55 but it has to be shipped from panama. Does it work with a Windows keyboard? cuz at the bottom of my keyboard it has the lil windows sign
<armrp> what is a good benchmarking program for linux?
<ozzie212> I am logged in now logged in under failsafe gnome. not normal, and not live cd
<emman> every time I click for a particular website....it takes time to load.
<osxdude> Yes, UbuntuDefaultUse. In fact, it works with any keyboard of your choice!
<UbuntuDefaultUse> alright! thanks alot osxdude!
<astrutt> http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&id=817763 Hey, if you have a slashdot account please vote this up =) and comment, hackers are people too =) great documentary =) premiered @ defcon on 08.08.08
<Guest57016> The required library file libstdc++.so.5 is not found on the system.    <---- how fix this problem?
<bazhang> astrutt, dont post that here
<astrutt> sorry
<astrutt> i didn't mean to the 2nd time
<emman> I already did..checking speeptest.net and the result is satisfactory...could it be hardware problem or something?
<qiler> Hello
<astrutt> yeah it's relevant =)
<astrutt> ubuntu users are hackers too
<astrutt> and vice versa
<jesselucas> Hi I just upgraded my dapper server to hardy. Everything went great, but now my subversion isn't working properly
<qiler> does anyone have dualscreen setup in windows?
<bazhang> astrutt, this is not a chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<bazhang> emman, what exactly is loading slow; you need to be precise.
<jesselucas> I seem to be missing some files. for example: libaprutil-0.so.0 => not found
<jak2000> The required library file libstdc++.so.5 is not found on the system.    <---- how fix this problem?
<Toople1> Can i have some serious help here please
<qiler> does anyone is using dualscreen setup in windows? im trying to find a way to get it to work just liek that in ubuntu
<Toople1> I cant load up firefox for some reason
<Toople1> I click on the firefox shortcut and it just doesnt load up
<jesselucas> join #ubuntuhelp
<linxuz3r> sup
<linxuz3r> sup
<tyler> hey guys i'm having some issues with the catalyst 8.6 and 8.7 drivers i install them then restart my computer right? then on boot up it gives me out of range on the monitor so i unhook the vga cord to the graphics card and plug it back in and it works fine anyone have any idea of what might be going on? i'm using tha ati radeon 4850 graphics card
<dvs> is there anything like Ghost for linux ?
<Kernel> im running ubuntu server 8.04 fresh install and i am getting this with aptitude :
<Kernel> The following packages have been kept back:
<Kernel>   bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-30 libisccfg30
<emman> It's like this...I click www.youtube.com. it takes too long to load the entire program..and sometimes "no server is found"
<Kernel> can i remove them?. or what should i do?
<bazhang> Kernel, do a dist-upgrade
<Toople1> Need some help please
<dvs> is there anything like Ghost for linux ?
<Toople1> Firefox wont load up at all
<Kernel> bazhang: do i really need bind? i dont want to run a dns server
<Kernel> dvs: yes dd
<Toople1> anybody have any idea why?
<dvs> thank you Kernel
<Kernel> dvs: dd if=/dev/sda of=/the/file.dd
<Kernel> dvs: that creates a raw disk image. google around if u need more
<Toople1> anybody?
<ozzie212> how do get files from windows to linux
<tyler> does anyone else have this issue any help at all would be appreciated
<pins> man, there are alot of things fudged on this install.
<Kernel> !bind9-host
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9-host
<Kernel> !package bind9-host
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pins> my volume is full and its soooo low.
<SNuxoll> !info bind9-host
<ubottu> bind9-host (source: bind9): Version of 'host' bundled with BIND 9.X. In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.4.2-10ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 128 kB
<pins> okie, time to reinstall.
<pins> bbl
<Kernel> ah
<FeltZ_> anyone see a problem where a touchpad mouse vertical scrolling stops working randomly until an X restart?
<pyrex> FeltZ_: not that, mine randomly throws me to window 2
<qiler> Does anyone have Dual screen setup on their windows, or does anyone know how it works?
<bazhang> qiler on windows? why ask in ubuntu channel
<FeltZ_> pyrex: that could be horizontal scroll issues
<drezard> i used ssh to access my server before, i just reinstalled ubuntu on my server, now its saying that the RSA keys may be wrong (something about attmpted man in the middle attack), how do i dump the old keys so i can get the new ones?
<qiler> yeah i know. but i want to get the same effect of dual screen on ubuntu
<drezard> ???
<bazhang> !windows | qiler
<ubottu> qiler: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<FeltZ_> qiler: i've set it up before, its not easy though
<ladyfantasy> drezard: remove the entry for that host from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<drezard> kk
<bazhang> qiler, please ask in windows channel as it is offtopic here
<t1n0m3n> ok I fixed the MBR and my comp is booting into windows again....  now, suggestions on where to put grub
<darthanubis> mbr
<drezard> ladyfantasy, im guessing i dont just vim it?
<t1n0m3n> mbr is on raid0, grub cant read it
<ladyfantasy> yep, that's all you do
<qiler> hmmm... was it like in windows? because the closest i got is twinview
<Kenthree> I'm using Samba server to share a folder; from the client machines I can run/copy from two of the three subfolders. But the files from one of the subfolders are access denied (a multipart rar) Any ideas?
<gorc> Hi, Why does 8.04 seem to do NAT when I plug directly into cable modem?  Network properties shows IP of 192.168.1.X .  It's a dual boot system and the XP side gets 24.X.X.X from DHCP which is what I expect.  I have not set up firewall.
<FeltZ_> depends on what you mean, like in windows. Its just as customizable
<drezard> ladyfantasy and delete everything???
<qiler> bazhang. this is ubuntu related
<t1n0m3n> I am thinking on the ubuntu hard drive, and boot offf of that instead
<ladyfantasy> no, just anything related to that host.
<drezard> ladyfantasy i only have a bunch of letters that make no sense currnelty
<FeltZ_> qiler: you have ati or nvidia?
<bazhang> qiler, windows for windows channel
<qiler> nvidia
<osxdude> gorc: use a static IP
<jaggz> bleh
<FeltZ_> qiler: and twinview isnt good enough for you?
<ladyfantasy> drezard: do you have a lot of host keys in there?
<haostun> bye
<ladyfantasy> drezard: if not, then just delete the .ssh/known_hosts file
<t1n0m3n> and point grub to sda0 for windows... but will that work?
<drezard> ladyfantasy, not that i know of ...
<drezard> :S
<mickey> kikou
<FeltZ_> qiler: are you trying to output to TV and monitor, or two monitors?
<ladyfantasy> there's probably a better way to do it, but looking at my known_hosts file, i can't see the hostnames or ips in it ... must be something new
<qiler> nope... windows are opening in the middle of the screens, and i can't fullscreen the windows on one screen instead of giant span on both
<qiler> two monitors
<dvs> wow  .. thankx again Kernel
<gorc> osxdude, thx the network is running but not sure how it's getting non routable address from cable mdm.  Is 8.04 doing nat internally?
<speener> does ubuntu support .deb files?
<bazhang> speener, yes
<speener> cool...so any package made for debian will install?
<osxdude> gorc: possible
<FeltZ_> qiler: not sure on that problem, it should be a setting in nvidia control panel if that is available. I have ATI on this setup so I cannot check.
<DistroJockey> qiler, I believe I had to chose the option of using Separate X servers for each screen
<bazhang> FeltZ_, qiler are you discussing dual screen (two monitors) for ubuntu or windows
<lnhass> I would like to update my ubuntu only from this server http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/
<gorc> osxdude: thx.
<FeltZ_> ubuntu...
<lnhass> should I add it in resources.list
<emman> Help please! Is there a program in 8.04 to make the internet load faster everytime I click for a website?
<bazhang> lnhass, no security updates?
<qiler> bazhang ubuntu
<bazhang> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<s> ya
<jesselucas> Anyone know a good tutorial for installing subversion on ubuntu Hardy?
<emman> What is "bash"?
<osxdude> yup.
<jrib> jesselucas: same as everything else in ubuntu.  Do you know about APT?
<bazhang> qiler, either !xinerama or !dualhead should have the info you need
<s> really
<Ziroday> emman: its the default shell in ubunut
<qiler> distrojokey, separate x servers for each screen just dose'nt work as i wish it to. i cant drag windows acroos the screens.
<mdadmfrusterated> hey everyone.i am really having trouble with setting up a raid. im trying to use mdadm and now i have a lot of extra stuff "md0p1-md0p4" so i have 2 hard drives and both are 750gb and i just want to make a raid 0
<lnhass> I need to download one pacjage but I exceeded my download limit it allows me to use this freezone
<emman> Thanks Ziroday!
<qiler> bazhang, ok ill ask them
<bazhang> qiler, no; /msg ubottu xinerama or dualhead for the links
<casdf> hi; does anyone know of a good realtime spectrogram for audio? or if there's a channel more suited for this q
<qiler> bazhang, lol k
<bobertdos> mark__: did you change your name?
<drezard> where are the nameserver entries keeped in ubuntu?
<jrib> jesselucas: hello?
<jesselucas> jrib: Yeah, I've aptitude removed it and reinstalled, but I keep get missing files when I try to run anything. I'm having problems after upgrading to Hardy from Dapper.
<drezard> where are the nameserver entries keeped in ubuntu??????????????????
<paijo13_> hi, anyone know terminal mp3player with equalizer in hardy?
<drezard> pleaes?
<bazhang> emman, you have trouble with youtube buffering? is that it?
<jrib> jesselucas: sudo aptitude install subversion   installs subversion.  If you have other issues, ask about those
<bazhang> drezard, dont repeat so often
<emman> Does Ubuntu have an accounting software similar to Quickbooks?
<ladyfantasy> drezard: same place they are on most other unix: /etc/resolv.conf
<jesselucas> jrib: thanks.
<bazhang> !equivalents | emman check here
<ubottu> emman check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<bazhang> emman, the first link
<jesselucas> I'm having an issue with subversion not work with Hardy. I keep getting this error: svn: error while loading shared libraries: libaprutil-0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<demlet> okay
<demlet> that worked
<demlet> lol
<demlet> thanks guys :)
<yowshi> wheres the option to make my default video player be something other then totem
<paijo13_> hi, anyone know terminal mp3player with equalizer in hardy?
<jrib> !defaultapp > yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi, please see my private message
<bobertdos> mark__?? Oh poo.......
<yowshi> jrib: i am talkng about what application loads when you do somehting like put a video dvd in the dvd drive
<jrib> yowshi: edit -> preferences -> media  in nautilus
<emman> Bazhang: Thanks!
<bazhang> np
<yowshi> grrr vlc isnt listed as one of the options even though it is installed
<jrib> jesselucas: what other issues have you been having since the upgrade?
<jrib> yowshi: file a bug agains vlc's .desktop file
<ramontayag> i'm running nginx web server.. what's the best way to keep it alive if it crashes and stuff? init?
<bazhang> yowshi, just right click open with
<yowshi> jrib: i dont know what that file is and nor do i know whom where or how to file a bug.
<jrib> !bugs | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<drezard> how do i get better gfx drivers on ubuntu?
<bobertdos> poo............*trout slaps self*
<yowshi> bazhang: thats actually harder then just running vlc and using the open directory option with it. but it is still annoying because totem runs any time a video dvd is put in the drive
<jrib> yowshi: you just state the problem you just had.  Want to set vlc as default for dvd but is not an option.  Search to make sure the bug does not already exist
<jesselucas> jrib: that's the only one I have found. Not a lot going on the box, just litespeed, mysql, rails, ssh. Everything else seems to be working.
<bazhang> hardware drivers drezard
<FeltZ_> anyone see a problem where a touchpad mouse vertical scrolling stops working randomly until an X restart?
<jrib> jesselucas: tried reinstalling libaprutil1?  purging it and installing again too?
<File13> Anyone have any recommendation for a thin client?
<jesselucas> jrib: didn't try purging then reinstall, just the reinstall. I'll try that now.
<Cwe> hei
<linxuz3r> hai
<mdadmfrusterated> im looking for help cleaning up some mistakes in mdadm that i made on my ubuntu raid
<MrKeuner> hi all, using 8.04.1 automount does not work on my laptop, what could be the problem? When I explicitly ask it mounts however, when I umount the name of the cdrom stays on the cdrom device in computer:/// view in nautilus
<Gnea> !raid | mdadmfrusterated
<ubottu> mdadmfrusterated: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cwe> hi?
<Gnea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cwe> halow?
<pretender>  i have mounted a ext3 partition in my /etc/fstab its is displaying on the desktop as 50GB Media.  How can i get it to display as say my_Storage
<bazhang> hi Cwe do you have a ubuntu support question?
<mdadmfrusterated> Gnea: ive read a lot about mdadm so far but i am gettign some obscure "md0p1" stuff going on and when i try to "print all" "Error: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label."
<jrib> !label > pretender
<ubottu> pretender, please see my private message
<x2o> hi, guys
<x2o> iam using another wm and need the trash can in nautilus but it doesnt work, is there a daemon or programm whicht i schould start before?
<owen1> i install ubuntu. should i choose LVM?
<Rat409> x2o: cd or use nautilus to go to your user's /home/Desktop
<jesselucas> jrib: still no luck. I ran ldd on svnadmin and you can see the files missing: http://pastie.org/252762
<bazhang> owen1, any reason to do so?
<owen1> bazhang: what is the benefit of lvm?
<x2o> Rat409, i am using nautilus just as a filemanager
<x2o> nautilus --no-desktop
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html owen1
<Rat409> x2o: what wm?
<x2o> wmii
<x2o> but the trash doesnt work, i cant access it in nautilus
<owen1> bazhang: i still don't know if i should use it..
<crdlb> x2o: Places > Trash in the menubar?
<bazhang> owen1, if you dont know then no.
<Rat409> x2o: i don't think you can use an icon but the trashcan if you didn't delete it is in your user's desktop i.e. ~/.Desktop folder
<x2o> yes it denies access
<x2o> no
<owen1> bazhang: i understand that it will allow me to add hard drives to my system and use the same ip.
<jrib> what command are you running to get the error?
<x2o> it isnt
<crdlb> x2o: what is the exact message?
<owen1> bazhang: is it accurate?
<bazhang> owen1, did you have troubleshooting with an lvm? this is not a chat channel
<Rat409> x2o: well you can create one most probly
<x2o> damn
<crdlb> Rat409: the trash icon isn't really on the desktop (which is ~/Desktop btw)
<x2o> the trash is in
<jesselucas> jrib: I'm running any subversion command, svn, svnadmin, svncreate. (if you were asking me :) )
<Rat409> or copy it from /root's and chown it
<ramontayag> hey all. "sudo telinit q" doesn't seem to work. my /etc/inittab to contain this: http://pastie.org/252629. when i run the first line (/usr/local/bin/monit -Ic /etc/monitrc) though with "sudo" at the beginning, monit starts. how can i figure out what's wrong?
<crdlb> nautilus can just put a trash icon on its representation of the desktop
<x2o> its somewhere in .gnome or so
<x2o> they changed it in hardy
<owen1> bazhang: sorry, didn't understand your last comment..anyway, i guess i don't need LVM. can you give me a good use case for using it, so i'll be sure i don't need it?
<Rat409> crdlb: i kust use gnome for apps never the actual DE,in fluxbox atm
<x2o> and its not more just a normal folder
<Rat409> and don't do trashcans myself
<bazhang> owen1, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is a support and troubleshooting channel thanks
<owen1> Rat409: try dwm
<jrib> jesselucas: don't know then.  There are some hits on google for your error, but I don't see anything useful yet
<DistroJockey> !trash | x2o
<ubottu> x2o: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<owen1> bazhang: got it. thanks
<Cwe> wwwwwwwwoooooooooiiiiiiiii
<crdlb> x2o: again, what is the exact error?
<bazhang> Cwe, not here
<x2o> its in german, something like process not supported
<jrib> jesselucas: fwiw, 'locate libaprutil-0.so.0' yields 0 results for me (and my svn works ok)
<x2o> but when i start gnome it works
<mark__> ly?
<mark__> any one want to help my with my flash 10 instal problems?
<crdlb> x2o: run LANG=C nautilus
<bazhang> mark__, the one supported by ubuntu or the 3rd party install?
<bazhang> oh flash 10
<mark__> flash 10
<Rat409> x2o: try adding to your .xinitrc or wmiirc gnome-settings-daemon &
<bazhang> mark__, install via synaptic
<mark__> i was useing the terminal
<bazhang> mark__, that is a beta, correct?
<mark__> yes
<x2o> it is already
<bazhang> generally mark__ that means use at your own risk ; what problems are you having
<drezard> whenever i try and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`' apt-get has a big cry and throws me an error of 'Package can not be found'
<mark__> with 9 i wasnt getting any sound
<ganymede> hello, in gedit, spell checking marks words with aprostophes as incorrectly spelled. for instance, the would "couldn't" has a red line under "couldn" how can i make gedits spellchecker aware of english contractions? i think it treats apostrophes as word bounardies
<c0rrupt0r> hello, I have installed wine 1.0 on my ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron also installed sidenet and everything works great except when I happen to go and use certain programs that use IE and then they ask me to install Wine Gecko and I click install and it downloads and goes to install but gets stuck in install mode...any idea's?
<x2o> message is
<x2o> damn
<mark__> so i removed it via synaptic
<mark__> and now when i instal 10 via the terminal
<bazhang> drezard, please pastebin the full command and error messages to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<mark__> i get no result, it says its a sucecs but i have no flash
<pajamian> ganymede: I've noticed the same thing, haven't bothered to look into it yet.
<x2o> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<x2o> thats the message
<jesselucas> jrib: I think I may just need to reinstall i can't even use locate: it says "locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory" haha man I messed up something
<bazhang> mark__, what does about plugins in firefox show
<x2o> crdlb, Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<mark__> nothing with flash or gnash to worrie about
<unop> jesselucas, try running this.  sudo updatedb  # let it finish running, hopefully it recreates that database
<bazhang> mark__, the about plugins does not show flash as being installed? this was after quitting firefox and then installing flash then restarting firefox?
<unop> jesselucas, did you just do a fresh install?
<crdlb> x2o: just a guess, but do you have a dbus session bus running?
<mark__> yes
<jesselucas> unop: no I just upgraded from dapper to hardy w/ do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> mark__, yes what
<jesselucas> unop: now can't get subversion working
<drezard> bazhang, paste here???? ok :P hehehe kidding... im just doing a apt-get upgrade and apt-get update then ill do it :)
<mark__> yes : the about plug ins have shown nothing after the install,  and restart
<floppyears> hello guys
<floppyears> I'm interesting in learning and doing some video editing
<drezard> bazhang, it was a fresh install so maybe it just required updates??? ill test it then if it still doesnt wana play friendly ill pastebin all the stuff
<bazhang> mark__, what command did you use to install it; it seems to have failed
<floppyears> is there some open source software that you would recommend ?
<unop> jesselucas, well, one thing at a time .. let updatedb do it's job, locate/slocate ought to work after that
<jesselucas> unop: that worked for locate. Thanks!
<drezard> floppyears, Ubuntu studio
<ganymede> pajamian: sadly, the bug has been open since 2001
<arrrghhh> soooo... when i download the .tgz file from the ntfs-3g website, i can't extract it... i get an error!
<drezard> floppyears, contains a whole bunch of video editing tools, run over top of ubuntu :P
<bazhang> !studio | floppyears
<ubottu> floppyears: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ganymede> pajamian: there's a working patch but i don't know why it's never been comitted
<unop> arrrghhh, why aren't you using ntfs-3g from the repos?
<unop> !info ntfs-3g | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2216-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<mark__> i just went through the terminal procedure
<bazhang> arrrghhh, install from repos
<c0rrupt0r> hello, I have installed wine 1.0 on my ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron also installed sidenet and everything works great except when I happen to go and use certain programs that use IE and then they ask me to install Wine Gecko and I click install and it downloads and goes to install but gets stuck in install mode...any idea's?
<arrrghhh> unop, it's old, i want the stable release from ntfs-3g so i can mount nfs drives over ntfs
<arrrghhh> er
<bazhang> mark__, that is not an answer; need the exact command
<arrrghhh> mount ntfs drives over nfs
<floppyears> drezard: awesome thanks :)
<unop> arrrghhh, and what's wrong with the current version that prohibits you from doing this?
<mark__> Im sorry, I dont know what you meen when you ask that
<drezard> floppyears, no problems... :)
<unop> arrrghhh, newer does not necessarily mean better
<drezard> floppyears, tell me how it goes, im looking at using it maybe later down the track :P
<ramontayag> "sudo telinit q" doesn't seem to work. or maybe my /etc/inittab is just wrong: http://pastie.org/252629. when i run the first line (/usr/local/bin/monit -Ic /etc/monitrc) though with "sudo" at the beginning, monit starts. how can i figure out what's wrong? i'm using ubuntu hardy
<floppyears> drezard: will do
<pajamian> ganymede: I can see it even when typing in xchat here.  Words such as I've, couldn't, etc.  Interestingly, haven't shows up fine since haven is a legitimate word.
<arrrghhh> unop, it doesn't have fuse lite
<bazhang> mark__, the command you typed in the terminal: what was the exact command.
<xal2> hello
<grendal_prime> Is there a quick and easy way to rerun all the remote mounts in the fstab?
<crdlb> x2o: if you do have a session bus set up, you could try asking in #nautilus on irc.gnome.org
<arrrghhh> unop, i want to mount ntfs drives over and nfs connection.  works fine with ext3, but no ntfs.  the new ntfs-3g supports it w/o any fuss.
<arrrghhh> or the newest kernel, .27
<ganymede> pajamian: it's sad that such an obvious and easybug has went uncorrected for 7 years
<xal2> i'm looking for a way to have an indicator image pop up when I enable and disable my touchpad
<mark__> OH, i typed in no comand, i downloaded the installer and ran through the terminal
<pajamian> ganymede: yep, but I can understand why.  It is slightly annoying, but doesn't really stand in the way of usability.  It says something that I haven't bothered to look into it myself in this time.
<bazhang> mark__, it seems to have failed then. what installer are you speaking of and what version of linux are you using
<mark__> 8.04 and the installer of the adobe site
<bobertdos> mark___: I totally did not mean to abandon you, I am so sorry O_O
<bazhang> mark__, need a link to the installer you speak of
 * [gnubie] waves
<FuRom> I got a rather... dumb question.... dealing with the mouse.... if there a way to tweak the way the mouse reacts when you move it right, left, up, and down? Like, per say, is there a way to tweak it so that it's angled or something? (I use a lazer mouse).
<shahalam> hi all
<[gnubie]> i'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 and i just plugged in my hp laserjet 1000 series printer.. ubuntu seems to detect my printer automatically but whenever i tried to print, it does nothing. any idea?
<c0rrupt0r> hello, I have installed wine 1.0 on my ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron also installed sidenet and everything works great except when I happen to go and use certain programs that use IE and then they ask me to install Wine Gecko and I click install and it downloads and goes to install but gets stuck in install mode...any idea's?
<shahalam> look for default printer
<[gnubie]> shahalam: it's my only printer on my ubuntu laptop and at the same time, i set it as my default printer already
<shahalam> any one has any idea to use yahoo messenger with voice for linux
<bazhang> mark__, you have the link to that installer?
<navetz> what does it mean if your command has a return value of 2?
<VipOrX> shahalam, gyachi looks to be promising, with all the features of normal yahoo IM
<Fredd> hm i have a problem with my keyboard..i need to hold shit and press ´ twice to get ¨ and i need to hold shit and press 6 twice to get ^
<ramontayag> If this is not the right place to ask about init, where should I go?
<drezard> navetz, 2 errors have occured...
<bazhang> Fredd, I'm guessing you mean shift
<namegame> lol
<VipOrX> lol
<drezard> navetz, or a certain error has occured... it should have a return value of 0
<Fredd> yeah sry
<Fredd> shit is shift lol
<KaRaBuLuT> HELLO
<KaRaBuLuT> where
<KaRaBuLuT> i am???
<bazhang> KaRaBuLuT, ubuntu support channel
<namegame> ubuntu IRC channel
<navetz> drezard: alright thanks
<drezard> is there meant to be a script in my /etc/ directory called no login ????
<drezard> navetz, what command was it?
<KaRaBuLuT>  i think i lost myself:P
<emman> My lancard RTL 8187B won't work on my 8.04...any help please!
<Fredd> no they are liars..you are in a place where turtles fly and cows goes mooo
<bazhang> KaRaBuLuT, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; here is for ubuntu OS support
<lostogre> ramontayag: what are you trying to do with init?
<c0rrupt0r> hmm
<Fredd> so is my isse a keyboard layout problem or could be tha fact that im using interpid alpha?
<namegame> could be both
<bazhang> Fredd, you want the intrepid channel for that
<lostogre> ramontayag: what is your question about init?
<emman> RTL8187B is wireless..
<ramontayag> i sent you a pm, but basically sudo telinit q doesn't seem to work.. coz when i run that the code inside inittab doesn't seem to get executed.
<c0rrupt0r> guess im talkin to my self for a while now
<bazhang> !ibex | Fredd
<ubottu> Fredd: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ramontayag> when i run the code in inittab though, it's able to start monit.
<Fredd> bazgabg: well i asked in there but im thinking this is a keyboard layout issue nothing related to interpid it self
<namegame> Fredd, you could try popping in a live CD of Hardy, and see if your keyboard works
<bazhang> Fredd, that is where it belongs, regardless of what you guess.
<lostogre> ramontayag: what is it that you are trying to do?
<ramontayag> i want init to start monit if monit accidentally crashes or something.
<c0mp13371331337> Hey fellas, I mostly tend to stick with Ubuntu, but admittedly stray to Windows for gaming purposes.  I currently dual-boot and I have a 250GB hard drive.  At the moment, I have about 20 for /, 70 for C:\, and the rest for /home.  The only reason C:\ is so large is because the games I install take up to 12 GB sometimes.  Using the ext3 drivers available for Windows, would it be possible to just mount /home in Windows and install game
<arrrghhh> would someone mind downloading the .TGZ from ntfs-3g.org and seeing if you can extract it?  i get an error.
<ramontayag> lostogre: or even during bootup, i want init to start monit
<lostogre> ramontayag: what is monit?
<count> hi everyone
<ramontayag> lostogre: monit is a process monitoring server, but i believe it's more comprehensive. you can say how much memory, etc. a process should use.
<ramontayag> lostogre: process monitoring service*
<node357> arrrghhh, downloaded fine here
<lostogre> ramontayag: Ok. Are you aware that the init on Ubuntu is event driven?
<zero-velocity> hey. can any one help me with amsn?
<zero-velocity> pls
<arrrghhh> node357, and gzip was able to extract it?  i can download the file fine
<emman> help please....my RTL 8187b wireless won't work in linux...anybody knows?
<unop> arrrghhh, untar it like you would with a tar.gz   tar zxf file.tgz
<Fredd> hm ⁶ <- lol ?
<Tetrohead> Hey, how do I make font rendering better in FF?
<Fredd> u guys do see that rite?
<ramontayag> lostogre: isn't a daemon dying an event?
<zero-velocity> any one?
<drezard> bazhang, u there?
<arrrghhh> unop, hrm... i wonder why the gui ark was giving me an error?  thanks.  i guess cli tools always work huh
<arrrghhh> i figured the gui was just a front-end for tar anyways...
<zero-velocity> okay
<t1n0m3n> On install of Ubuntu 8.04, does it give an option to tell the installer where to install grub?
<Tetrohead> Anyone know about font rendering and firefox?
<bazhang> t1n0m3n, sure
<frybye> with hubackup how to navigate to a different pc on the home net to locate the backup when hubackup only presents the "filesystem" and not "locations" "network" etc??
<lostogre> ramontayag: Not exactly. In order for an event to register with init it has to be written to do so. Something that can be done is to run the daemon in a script wrapper. You should look at upstart.ubuntu.com. There is language that will make init restart a failed daemon.
<frybye> cont. from yesterday..;)
<bazhang> !info hubackup
<ubottu> hubackup (source: hubackup): Concise and easy to use backup application for the desktop user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.8 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 492 kB
<drezard> bazhang, u there???
<bazhang> drezard, yes
<frybye> is a mounted directory on a networked pc to be found within the /this/that .. file system? if yes - where??
<t1n0m3n> ahh, the advanced button right before install allows you to point grub to another hard drive...  coll
<ramontayag> lostogre: yikes! okay, thanks.. :)
<t1n0m3n> cool
<drezard> bazhang, i got the pastbin... but it wont let me post it cause it might be spam.... check the last reply of this post though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5585463#post5585463
<drezard> bazhang, thats what i need help with :)
<unop> frybye, a network share/export can be mounted locally .. if that's what you are asking?
<bazhang> drezard, install pastebinit the cat the file/command to it
<lostogre> ramontayag: Sure. Have fun.
<Phipho> frybye: did you know how to get all bandwidth from server
<Quiescent> i'm trying to create an img file from nothing and format it as mdos
<Quiescent> and i can not figure out how to do that
<Phipho> frybye: i use dialup no from cell phone
<Quiescent> i've tried formatting the .img file, that doesn't work
<bazhang> Quiescent, you mean vfat?
<Quiescent> i tried mounting the .img file to format it, but it won't mount
<lostogre> Quiescent: look at using the loopback interace for mounting and creating filesystems.
<Quiescent> maybe, i'm not really sure
<Quiescent> aren't floppies formatted from dos fat16?
<frybye> unop.. the share is mounted.. but with the application hubackup (homeuserbackup) I am only given option to locate the backup within the file system structure.. not shown locations or network "" etc
<unop> frybye, i suppse this needs to be asked. how did you mount the share locally?
<lostogre> Quiescent: usually.
<Quiescent> will reading the man page for mount help me?
<frybye> i have done that - easy - right click and "mount locally"
<frybye> i might have it now - hang on..
<lostogre> Quiescent: better to look online for examples of mounting loopback.
<unop> frybye, unless hubackup can understand gvfs, you will have to mount the share at the command line
<DistroJockey> Hi frybye . Check your email ;P
<Phipho> frybye: i use dialup no from cell phone
<Quiescent> lol, i want to paste what i've been trying in here but i started the irc client from the terminal, brb
<Phipho> frybye: did you know how to get all bandwidth from server
<frybye> ok I hve the dir mounted on the desktop but hubackup does not "see" it.. dont know how to use konsole for this!
<IrcFuSi0n`30833> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> frybye, what kind of a network share is this? samba or nfs?
<Phipho> distrojockey: did you know how to get all bandwidth from server
<Quiescent> "sudo mount -t vfat -o loop test.img /mnt/floppy" - gives me this -  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<frybye> DistroJockey: must have overlooked smthing - hang on..
<DistroJockey> Phipho, umm, no
<IrcFuSi0n`30833> !adon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adon
<IrcFuSi0n`30833> !addonj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addonj
<Phipho> any body know how to get all bandwidth from server
<IrcFuSi0n`30833> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<DistroJockey> frybye, sent you this link:  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/165
<bazhang> IrcFuSi0n`30833, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<lostogre> Phipho: what are you trying to do.
<emman> Is ubuntu 8.04 could be installed to Asus Eee PC 4gb??
<Quiescent> i did "touch test.img" to create the file
<bazhang> emman, sure
<lostogre> emman: yes, but it might be kind of sluggish. try xubuntu.
<bazhang> !eeepc | emman
<ubottu> emman: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<frybye> DistroJockey: thanks for the info - but it is too complicated for me.. i dont know what sharename and all that stuff is..
<unop> Quiescent, errm, that doesn't automatically make a file with a FAT filesystem .. see the mkfs.vfat manpage
<Phipho> lostogre: i want get all bandwidth speed from server
<bazhang> lostogre, not at all; it handles full ubuntu fine.
<emman> Thanks bazhang!
<Phipho> lostogre: couse server is lier
<lostogre> bazhang: does it? cool.
<bazhang> Phipho, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<bazhang> Phipho, please take chat elsewhere
<DistroJockey> frybye, you replace sharename and servername with the real things relevant to what you want
<frybye> to be honest - if I hve the directory visible on the desktop then the bloody hubackup should be able to see it and use it - end of story..
<Phipho> i want get my maximum speed
<yakobmatrix> can anyone tell me how to copy an entire website so that I can view them offline?
<unop> frybye, what kind of a network share is this? samba or nfs?
<frybye> DistroJockey: yeah I figured that but dont know how to do it..
<bazhang> Phipho, go to speedtest.net and check there.
<unop> yakobmatrix, use wget
<Phipho> the server info speedis 256 kbps but the real is 5 kbps
<hyperair> pyrex, ping
<yakobmatrix> what option should I use?
<frybye> and why cant the shi*+ty stinking hubackup just see the directory on my desktop and use it..?
<DistroJockey> frybye, in the email I sent I simplified it. Did you see the email?
<Tetrohead> Can anyone help me make fonts look better in FF?
<Phipho> not check speed. but get all bandwidth
<bazhang> Phipho, what is the relation to ubuntu support
<lostogre> Phipho: but that is not necessarily something that the server has direct control over. there can be other factors. and really this is the wrong place to ask.
<Phipho> i use ubuntu
<frybye> DistroJockey: sure i just checked the email and for anybody with good basic knowledge of linux it would have been fine .. this good basic knowledge of linux is not avail at this location...;)
<yakobmatrix> unop: can you give an example how to use wget to copy an entire website
<bazhang> Phipho, you cannot get all the bandwidth. please take your chat elsewhere.
<DistroJockey> frybye, can't really make it any simpler sorry
<Phipho> not all but my max bandwidth
<unop> yakobmatrix, http://lifehacker.com/382509/create-a-local-website-mirror-with-wget
<Phipho> max bandwith is 256 kbps
<frybye> I just want to click thru the directorys and let hubackup use that directory on my desktop - the silly frigging thing does not even see it..
<frybye> i will have to wait till i get a local guru to drop bye again....
<unop> frybye, mount the thing on the CLI .. see man mount.cifs
<yakobmatrix> unop : thanks I'll check it out
<t1n0m3n> OK, I am in grub, I get an error 21 if I try to boot hd2,4 (which is what it put in), what should go here?
<Quiescent> floppy block count would be 1440?
<Tetrohead> Can anyone help me make fonts look better in FF?
<Phipho> any body know how to get speed connection on ubuntu
<lostogre> Phipho: are you using DSL?
<hookah> glad to meet everyone here! i am freshman here
<owen1> i am installing ubuntu from the alternate cd and gets error when trying to install the base system. any idea?
<Phipho> no i use dial up from cell phone
<Phipho> the server is telkomsel
<frybye> unop ok thanks .. i will have to be off to work in a few mins - catch you folks later...
<frybye> thanks for you help...
<lostogre> owen1: what is the error?
<Flannel> hookah: If you're looking for general chatting, that's in #ubuntu-offtopic, this place is only for support
<lostogre> Phipho: that doesn't help.
<hookah> thanks,i know that!
<Phipho> lostogre: how to get speed connection on ubuntu
<lostogre> Phipho: what technology does it use to make the connection? DSL, T1, etc.
<Sinnerman> i had problems getting fglrx working on hardy amd64 - kept getting screen freezes. i tried hardy i386 and it works; where should i file a bug report? now im stuck with 3GB ram instead of the 4GB i bought.
<frybye> i still think it is not absurde to hope that linux will one day -just work- for folks without them having to do at lest 1/2 of an informatics study course...
<unop> Quiescent, the mkfs.vfat manpage has a list of valid block counts
<owen1> lostogre: an installation step failed...failing step is: Install the base system.
<mneptok> frybye: seeing that my 74 year old father uses Ubuntu, i'd say it "just works" for him.
<hookah> can someone give some suggestion about  the setting of locale in ubuntu8.04
<Phipho> i don't know the true. but i think is DSL
<lostogre> owen1: check one of the other virtual tabs. there should be some error messages.
<Tetrohead> Firefox fonts? Anyone help?
<owen1> lostogre: i am follwing the command-line installtion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<t1n0m3n> OK, I found that Windows is on hd0,0   so Ubuntu must be on hd2,1?  channel2, partition1?  is that how it works?
<lostogre> Phipho: if it is DSL, there is no good way to get max speed from your connection. It is a limitation of the technology itself.
<mneptok> Tetrohead: open the appearance prefs and tweak the font rendering there
<owen1> lostogre: how do i access the log files?
<hookah> the characters in my gnome-terminal is chaos
<Tetrohead> mneptok: Done all that. Toggled every setting every way
<lostogre> owen1: I understand. there should still be error messages on one of the other virtual terms. try alt-f2 or alt-f3
<namegame> t1n0m3n, windows is usually on hd0, 1 in my experience
<Phipho> lostogre: nothing other choice for tune my speed
<namegame> concerning dual-boots
<t1n0m3n> namegame: hmm, it booted when I put hd0,0
<t1n0m3n> restarting again
<Quiescent> alright, did mkfs.vfat -C test.img 1440
<lostogre> Phipho: Without knowing all of the details of you situation there is no way to know for sure, but I don't think so.
<turtle_> mkv
<DistroJockey> t1n0m3n, hd0,0 = first hard drive, first partition. second hard drive, first partition = hd1,0
<Quiescent> then mounted it
<unop> Quiescent, note that block count does not equate to blocks allocated or the total size
<Quiescent> but fdformat /mnt/floppy says "not a block device"
<unop> Quiescent, 1440 is not a valid block count for vfat either
<hookah>  good bye everyone!
<owen1> lostogre: ok, where is the log file?
<Phipho> lostogre: can i stole many speed from server? i'm very angry with server
<bazhang> Phipho, no.
<lostogre> Phipho: NO. You can't!
<bazhang> Phipho, please stop NOW.
<Phipho> lostogre: why
<Phipho> lostogre: in my country the isp very much want our money
<Phipho> lostogre: not quality
<bazhang> !ot | Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t1n0m3n> wow, ok, that is not intuitive at all
<t1n0m3n> hd0,0 boots windows, hd0,4 boots linux
<lonejack> hi, I've a little problem on a ubuntu installation on a PIII, on the initial pages(graphic page). When I prepared the installation I used a motitor 1680x1040 but now the used monitor is 1280x1024. I think that the page loaded isn't compatible. Any clue to solve... Thank you
<lostogre> owen1: do you know how to use other virtual terminals?
<Gnea> Phipho: ubuntu servers are round-robined. some will be fast, some will not be fast.
<bazhang> Gnea, that is not what he is proposing
<owen1> lostogre: is it /var/log/syslog ?
<Gnea> bazhang: i know what he said.
<Phipho> thanks info Gnea
<bazhang> Gnea, it is offtopic here.
<owen1> lostogre: i know how to navigate in a termonal.
<rtw35783> t1n0m3n: keep in mind that logical partitions always start at 4. 0 to 3 is reserved for primary and extended partitions. so it makes sense.
<lostogre> owen1: try dmesg at a command prompt
<Gnea> Phipho: you'll just have to figure out which are good for you and update your /etc/hosts file
<Gnea> Phipho: if you try to attack them, your ISP will take your connection away.
<t1n0m3n> rtw35783: but windows and linux are not on the same disk
<lostogre> owen1: sorry, I didn't know your level of skill.
<unop> Quiescent, sudo mkfs.vfat -C test.img 512 && mkdir test.img.mnt && sudo mount -t vfat -o loop test.img test.img.mnt
<unop> Quiescent,   now you have the file mounted, you can put what you want on it, just make sure that the total size of the img file does not exceed 1468006 bytes
<rtw35783> t1n0m3n: then it can't be both (hd0..)
<Phipho> gnea: i just want to calculate my maximum speed
<lostogre> later everyone. duty calls.
<Gnea> Phipho: let's chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quiescent> wow, thanks
<owen1> lostogre: no problem, it's great to see friendly atitude.
<Phipho> gnea: ok. thanks info
<t1n0m3n> ﻿rtw35783: I have a NTFS partition on hd0, I am trying to boot windows on hd1,0 to see if it is doing something weird
<Phipho> gnea: i was try sudo syctl -p but is not work
<Gnea> Phipho: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phipho> gnea: i was try sudo syctl -p but is not work
<Gnea> !repeat | Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Phipho> gnea: ok. thanks info
<rtw35783> t1n0m3n: (hdN,M) specifies the Nth disk and the Mth partition of that disk (both starting at 0)
<Phipho> gnea: ok. thanks info
<Gnea> !ops | Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bazhang> Gnea, what is it.
<Gnea> Phipho: troll.
<DavidDavid> anyone use project management software?
<geev> hi
<nalioth> Gnea: yes?
<owen1> lostogre: dmesg shows a lot of this: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 231014763
<Gnea> nalioth: nevermind, i give up.
<Phipho> gnea: what is troll
<Gnea> bazhang: may i please pm you?
<Phipho> gnea: sorry my english is bad
<bazhang> Gnea, sure
<bazhang> Phipho, what is your native language
<Phipho> indonesia
<bazhang> Phipho, join #ubuntu-id
<yakobmatrix> hi Phipho I am from indonesia too
<yakobmatrix> :-)
<tf> any one know what is the best way to trouble shoot hard drive recognition problems? Ubuntu 64bit cant recognize a STA harddrive...
<geev> i want to listern internet radio like bbc news doutch welle and other more which program i hav to install from add/remove application that will allow to add streaming radio?
<Phipho> sorry all, i want to want to info couse at my town is bad connection
<bazhang> !id | Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Phipho> Quality is 0 Money is 100
<bazhang> Phipho, type /join #ubuntu-id
<Phipho> ok thank you all
<Frozen_North> hey all. Are the restricted repo's down?
<Phipho> i was
<bazhang> Phipho, this is not a chat channel.
<DavidDavid> any favourite project management software?
<yakobmatrix> Phipho, your english is so bad
<yakobmatrix> :-)
<lonejack> Hi, I've a problem on the startup page (uguntu logo vga) on a ubuntu installation PIII. When I prepared the installation I used a monitor 1680x1040 but now the monitor is 1280x1024. The logo page loaded isn't compatible. Any clue to solve... Thank you
<Phipho> ya bener. soalnya mau gmn lg cuma disini yg slalu ngasih jawaban ke gw
<bazhang> yakobmatrix, please help him join that channel :)
<eligos> hello, does anyone know why ubuntu 8.04.1 crashes when the progress bar is moving?
<geev> no body knows?
<yakobmatrix> bazhang, OK I'll try
<bazhang> thanks :)
<Fredd> what would be the reason of not getting any sound from flash videos in firefox?
<bazhang> eligos, remove quiet and splash from boot params to see exact errors
<Gnea> Fredd: the sound device could be in use by another application
<DavidDavid> now I have some decorating order, and consult order
<Fredd> hm Gnea its not
<kadko> Hello, i have turbles to see videos from youtube, i have ubuntu 8.04 x64, can any one helpme?
<eligos> ok, thanks bazhang, I'll try that and I'll be back
<Gnea> Fredd: lsof | grep libasound  <-- are you sure?
<Quiescent> alright, i have all this figured out, only now when i mount the image and try to copy files into it i get an access denied error
<Herma> Herma iz da best! Herma iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Herma!
<Herma> here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! Herma IZ DA BOM!!!
<bazhang> kadko, what troubles, please clarify
<Herma> the crowd chants: Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma Herma
<Herma> GO HHeerrmmaa!!
<FloodBot1> Herma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quiescent> even when the .img is on the desktop and the mount folder is in /home/user/
<kadko> I cant see the videos a message like this apper on youtube: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 		
<Herma> Herma iz da best! Herma iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Herma!
<Herma> here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Herma here we go! WOO! WOO! Herma IZ DA BOM!!!
<Fredd> Gnea: what am i suppose to be looking at? a list of something?
<osxdude> someone has no life :/
<Quiescent> yeah, wtf
<Frozen_North> +2
<Gnea> Fredd: so what do YOU think the reason is? are you sure you have a full-duplex soundcard?
<moshe> hi folks, is anyone else having problems with firefox crashing on sites with flash media content?
<bazhang> moshe, sometimes yes
<mkquist> my terminal is not working anymore? help? its just a white space
<bazhang> moshe, what extensions and how many flash tabs
<Frozen_North> moshe: from time to time. Are you running 3 or 2?
<kadko> I have problems with the flash media content
<moshe> have you heard of any workarounds using 8.4
<kadko> at ubuntu 8.04 x64
<Fredd> Gnea: my sound works every place else..i even just got my sound to work when playing mkv files but installing some extra gstreamer tools
<bazhang> kadko, how did you install the plugin
<moshe> using firefox 3
<Fredd> i dont know how to fix it..
<DavidDavid> I have 35 old PC, I have to make them to be a network.
<codyzapp> yall know of a good webcam effects app that works with ubuntu?
<kadko> first from firefox, and latter i hac
<Gnea> Fredd: what soundcard do you have?
<kadko> i have uninstaled from synaptic and reinstalled
<dbc> Question. How do you set ctcp replies in xchat-gnome?
<Miyavix3> Can someone help me? I f*cked up hard.
<Miyavix3> Just pm me
<owen1> i am installing ubuntu. i get error so i am in the terminal. dmesg shows errors with I/O, dev sda.  fdisk -l shows "unable to read /dev/sda.  any idea?
<bazhang> Miyavix3, no cursing
<Fredd> Gnea: xfi sb extreme sound..is there something better than the flashplugin-nonfree package for flash?
<Gnea> !language | Miyavix3
<ubottu> Miyavix3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Miyavix3> .-.
<codyzapp> anyone get a weird pm??
<dbc> cody, i did.
<codyzapp> ok
<codyzapp> lol
<bazhang> codyzapp, report in #freenode
<Miyavix3> Me too actually
<Miyavix3> but can someone PM me?
<moshe> I am running 32 bit 8.4 . I read about the uninstall/reinstall. next issue , is there a way to preserve my bookmarks?
<Gnea> !ask | Miyavix3
<ubottu> Miyavix3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Quiescent> how do i make it so that i can scroll in terminal with screen
<mneptok> !lol > codyzapp
<ubottu> codyzapp, please see my private message
<codyzapp> okay...
<Gnea> Fredd: not really... i'm guessing you've adjusted the volume of master and pcm in the volume control, while bringing the volume up within a flash video?
<mneptok> Quiescent: meta-pg.up
<owen1> i am installing ubuntu. i get error so i am in the terminal. dmesg shows errors with I/O, dev sda.  fdisk -l shows "unable to read /dev/sda.  any idea?
<Frozen_North> moshe: Click on Bookmarks->Organize-> Import/Backup
<Quiescent> mneptok: what?
<Frozen_North> okay that pm is annoying
<mneptok> Quiescent: "windows key" + PgUp
<Quiescent> ohh
<moshe> frozen_north, thanks for the tip. will try to uninstall firefox and reinstall to see if that is the fix
<Fredd> Gnea: im pretty sure thats not the case because it was just working before i got the mkv's working
<Fredd> but i will check my alsamixer again
<afief> I am trying to decide on a new laptop to buy, and Tablet PC's prices have come down a good deal these days. Does ubuntu support Tablets? can I use it to easily take notes?
<Gnea> Fredd: until you've made sure, it's better to just not say anything against it
<Gnea> afief: as I understand it, yes.
<afief> Gnea, Could you recommend some software to use on it?
<mneptok> afief: they work, but calibration tools are anemic
<afief> Gnea, I am mainly interested in using it at the classroom to take notes(I am too messy with papers, files are easier to handle)
<owen1> fdisk -l returns "Unable to read /dev/sda" any idea?
<Frozen_North> owen1: try sda1,2 etc
<Frozen_North> owen1: or you could have a dead drive
<owen1> Frozen_North: i am in the middle of installing ubuntu. can u elaborate?
<Gnea> afief: here, make a decision for yourself: http://tuxmobil.org/tablet_unix.html
<mneptok> owen1: what's the drive controller? what's the computer?
<Fredd> Gnea: now im sure
<Gnea> Fredd: of?
<schone> hey all, whats an easy to use and simple to setup mail server for ubuntu hardy
<Gnea> schone: exim4, postfix
<owen1> mneptok: how do i know the drive controller? it's HP, i used to have ubuntu before, and debian.
<Fredd> Gnea: the volume
<Gnea> Fredd: so it works?
<entropius> Another sound question for you guys: I have sound stuttering problems for all sounds using the onboard sound (Nvidia chipset) on a new motherboard, in Ubuntu 8.04. Any ideas what could cause this?
<Fredd> no lol
<Gnea> ok, i need sleep, i have no patience left for cryptic nonsense.
<Gnea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fredd> thats very helpful.
<Kartagis> are there any pastebin scripts available? not ones i can send to http://www.pastebin.ca or similar, one i can create my own pastebin with
<DavidDavid> We just say a district, if a large group of militias, such said a big company, fight you, to get money
<Fredd> pastebinit
<Fredd> oops didnt read lol
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fredd> Kartagis: i believe u could get a copy of pastebin from the their main site
<eligos> I'm back
<bazhang> Kartagis, yup; install pastebinit then cat and | the command/file to it
<bazhang> Kartagis, it will give you a url in the terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check what motherboard i have?
<rtw35783> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo | dmidecode | less
<rtw35783> CostaRicanQuaker: err,  sudo dmidecode | less
<Kartagis> bazhang: not like that. i want to have my own pastebin
<eligos> the error I get is the following:
<bazhang> Kartagis, you want to have a service from a site you host?
<Kartagis> bazhang: exactly
<eligos> init: rcs main process (5554) killed by SEGV signal
<entropius> uBOTtu: I've already read that, and none of the advice seems to help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<entropius> :P
<Bodsda> entropius, ubottu is a bot
<entropius> I know, but I figured I'd reply to him as a way of letting everyone know that I'd already seen that page
<eligos> init: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc default: no such file or directory
<bazhang> Kartagis, you might ask the pastebinit developer about that
<eligos> init: rc-default main process (6901) terminated with status 255
<bazhang> Kartagis, sorry, really have no idea about that
<mneptok> Kartagis: this is the wrong venure for such questions, really
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the command to check the computer specs?
<emman> What is wine?
<eligos> anyone knows what those errors mean?
<dxdemetriou> can I change the way that smb:// works on nautilus so to not have to ask for password if the password is the same to the current user?
<mneptok> CostaRicanQuaker: what specs?
<entropius> CostaRicanQuaker: What specs are you interested in?
<Bodsda> eligos, youd need to explain what your doing first
<bazhang> emman, a way to run windows games and some apps under ubuntu
<entropius> CostaRicanQuaker: You can find some information by doing cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Quiescent> holy crap. screen is amazing
<kenkku_> dxdemetriou: nautilus doesn't know what your password is
<Frozen_North> eligos: I would recommend Cedega or CrossOver Office for ease of use however
<bazhang> emman, you can check the appdb for what does and does not work
<mneptok> bazhang: i love you even more now. games don;t qualify as apps. amen, bruddah!
<kenkku_> dxdemetriou: it's not stored anywhere
<rtw35783> Quiescent: screen is best
<bazhang> !appdb | emman
<ubottu> emman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> mneptok, haha
<Quiescent> if i ever have to go back to using only a CLI, i'll just want bash and screen
<emman> you mean i can run winamps under ubuntu using wine? Can I download wine...what is the website?
<mneptok> Quiescent: try zsh ;)
<mneptok> emman: skip WinAmp. try XMMS.
<bazhang> emman, just install via synaptic
<Quiescent> emman: don't bother
<Bodsda> emmaww.winehq.org
<kenkku_> emman: I don't recommend using winamp. there are plenty of good alternatives. like xmms
<entropius> emman: You certainly can download wine -- there's a website (google it), but you can just install it by doing sudo apt-get install wine
<sporkf> http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/378472-ubuntu-linux-pnl.html
<Bodsda> emman www.winehq.org
<Quiescent> zsh, i'm just now learning screen
<Quiescent> heh
<dxdemetriou> kenkku_, I just want to mount some shared folders on login for each user, but the problem is that it asks for the password 2 times
<bazhang> Bodsda, hi :)
<eligos> bodsda: I get those errors when trying to install ubuntu, I removed "quiet splash" to see what the errors where and those are the last lines that I got
<entropius> but using it for winamp is probably not a good idea, since xmms/etc. will be better
<mneptok> Quiescent: zsh doesn;t differ much from bash until you want it to
<Bodsda> entropius, the repos do not contain the latest wine version by default
<owen1> mneptok: how do i know the drive controller? it's HP, i used to have ubuntu before, and debian.
<kenkku_> dxdemetriou: oooh. hmm, ok
<DistroJockey> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Quiescent> oh, i hardly know how to use bash
<mneptok> owen1: lshw
<Quiescent> haven't been on linux for that long
<mneptok> Quiescent: perfect! so you're not addicted! time to install zsh ;)
<Bodsda> eligos, md5 checksum the iso and the burned disc, if that doesnt work, reburn at a lower speed, if that doesnt work try the alternate cd
<Quiescent> how's the learning curve with zsh?
<mneptok> Quiescent: gentle slope that rises as you gain prowess
<flipouk> Hey
<flipouk> Do you guys know any good replacement for vsound?
<flipouk> vsound is not in Hadry anymore :(
<flipouk> s/Hadry/Hardy/
<Bodsda> Quiescent, why do you need zsh?
<eligos> bodsda: how's about this... if I remove the graphics card it boots no problem, and my graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS pci express 256mb
<mneptok> Bodsda: i'm recommending it to him
<sporkf> http://articles.eliasalucard.com/ubuntu_lunix_is_racist.xhtml
<eligos> bodsda: the cd is fine
<Quiescent> bodsda: i don't just curious
<Bodsda> eligos, i had the same problem, install ubuntu without graphics card, then boot into ubuntu, install the restricted driver modules for your card, then reboot with graphics card
<Quiescent> does bash do variable completion?
<natha1> can anyone here help with wireless networking?
<Bodsda> Quiescent, ive never heard of it but just googled and its some sort of shell with a few extra features
<Scorp_> natha1: Yes, ask your question!
<Scorp_> !ask natha1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask natha1
<Bodsda> Quiescent, not variables but commands anf file paths
<Bodsda> !ask | natha1
<tonisius> ok, I have (hd0,0) as my windows drive, (hd2,0) my linux drive, when I installed the root from (hd2,0) to setup on (hd0,0) it completely goes into a loop, and keeps bringing up the same grub boot loader, instead of chaining into the windows boot loader, any help on this?
<ubottu> natha1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Quiescent> bodsda: it was just recommended to me, in the setup i see something called "variable completion" and i'm hoping it does what i think
<tonisius> trying to get the windows boot loader again
<Scorp_> Bodsda: Ohh, thanks !!
<natha1> It ain't working
<tonisius> and please, no more of those !grub issues
<Bodsda> Scorp_, what did i do?
<natha1> was working but then stopped. Think I have the ndiswrapper going fine
<Fredd> so is there anyway to get flashplayer-nonfree to work with alsa?
<natha1> can see networks when I do iwlist
<tonisius> I already did them all, and endewd up finding that moving my linux drive to another location fixed all the issues, windows hated that a nix based partition was in hd0's location
<Scorp_> Bodsda: Ohh, thanks !!
<entropius> natha1: what happens when you try to connect to those networks?
<Bodsda> mneptok, haha, nice
<miyavix3> Fredd: Apparently I didn't know how to do it
<Scorp_> Bodsda: Taught me the ask thingie
<gilda> vista tonisius ?
<eligos> bodsda: so I should phisically remove the graphics card and use integrated video, install ubuntu, then install the module for my card, shut down, hook the graphics card again, reboot, and it should work?
<Fredd> miyavix3: i dont know man lol im busy trying to get flash working
<miyavix3> .-.
<Bodsda> Scorp_, oh, k,.,. syntax is    !command | nick       or      !command > nick   for pm
<Scorp_> eligos: Have u set up the BIOS Correct ?? It has an option to choose integrated and PCI Card !!
<Bodsda> eligos, no dont physically remove it, just dont use it, use onboard
<natha1> using the network manager but no luck
<miyavix3> Uh, can anyone help me repair my ubuntu?
<natha1> just does not connect
<entropius> eligos: you might not have to physically remove the graphics card based on your BIOS -- my motherboard will let me run the integrated while there's a PCI video card in there
<rustychicken> is there a firefox extension for automatically making certain sites (like gmail) use ssl, so i dont have to type out the full url when accessing https://mail.google.com?
<rustychicken> miyavix3: we wont know until we know what problems you are having.  ;-)
<miyavix3> Ok
<miyavix3> Time to laugh at me
<Scorp_> natha1: If u can see the network and not connect, it could be an error of the security key... are you accessing a secure network ???
<entropius> natha1: if you can see the networks in iwlist, try manually connecting to them using iwconfig. Try something like "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <whatever>", replacing eth1 with whatever your network card is
<rustychicken> miyavix3: i guarantee ive done worse
<miyavix3> but I started removing python2.4-minimal
<miyavix3> And i started uninstalling ubuntu
<entropius> natha1: and yes, if the network is encrypted, you might be having issues with that. Can the network manager see the networks?
<eligos> ok, I'll give it a shot, brb
<Quiescent> i'm new to this, but does anyone else get the impression that it's easy to end up loading all sorts of crap without easily being able to remove it?
<miyavix3> but it deleted like 20-30 progs before I realised what it was doing
<miyavix3> so now I can't get back into ubuntu
<miyavix3> I'm running off of the trial in the disk
<rustychicken> Quiescent: not if you use the package manager...
<balz> what is the command to shut down a computer via ssh?
<namegame> miyavix3: reinstall it if possible
<zupb> hi, guys. I have a virtual machine with ip 192.168.6.3 and ip on a host 192.168.6.1 for it. Besides this, i have ip 192.168.20.99 on a host for local network. I have a "virtual" ip 192.168.20.199 (sudo eth0:1 192.168.20.199 up) for VM local ip. When i try to do bride, i use such commands:
<natha1> is there a command I can type in terminal that will show you how I have things configured? It has a password on it, but that is entered into the network manager gui
<zupb> echo 1 > sudo /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<zupb> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.20.199 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.6.3
<zupb> and
<zupb> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.6.3 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.20.199
<zupb> i doesn't work, what i do wrong? please, help.
<FloodBot1> zupb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miyavix3> I can't repair it?
<entropius> balz: ssh into it and run "halt"
<balz> entropius:  sudo?
<miyavix3> Can I repair it, or no?
<gilda> miyavix3: what does ubuntu do when u try to start it back up ?
<natha1> Also is it possible to have a private conversation, this is very hard to follow
<balz> entropius:  thank you, btw!
<entropius> balz: yes, if you didn't ssh in as root
<rustychicken> miyavix3: the livecd is not the trial version, it is the full version of ubuntu :-D
<miyavix3> Well duh
<miyavix3> That's what I have to use atm
<zupb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37346/
<miyavix3> Because it won't boot into the INSTALLED version on my HDD
<entropius> balz: there's also the "shutdown" command which supports stuff like shutting down in 5 minutes and warning all the logged-on users that the system is going down, etc
<miyavix3> It boots into a screen that looks like ms DOS
<miyavix3> and it asks me for my user name
<miyavix3> then password
<namegame> miyavix3: that's bash
<timz84> i have a Q
<miyavix3> but after that it's just >>>
<Scorp_> miyavix3: are u aware of what all u deleted ?? maybe getting back the xserver should give u a start.
<balz> entropius:  yeah i used that before but it gave me a 'system is going down for maintenence' message and then led me to some weird blue-screen cli with options
<gilda> miyavix3: if you can get to that screen you can recover your ubuntu
<Quiescent> i've only had ubuntu installed for a couple of weeks on this computer and synaptic says that i have 1200 something packages installed, how is that manageable?
<balz> entropius:  but sudo halt is exactly what i was looking for! thank you!
<miyavix3> Ok cool
<timz84> does anyone know how i can go about moving my current home folder to another harddrive?
<emman> Thank you guys!
<miyavix3> Want to PM me?
<entropius> balz: no problem!
<dxdemetriou> I have installed Likewise-open so each user from Active Directory to can login. Now I'm trying to find a way how I can make the shared directory for each one from samba to mount on login. The samba is another machine with Linux, and the password is the same for each user with the Active Directory
<Scorp_> miyavix3: If u can reach the tty1 screen, use sudo apt-get to get everything back step by step...
<entropius> Timz84: You just want to copy the files?
<miyavix3> oh really?
<Scorp_> miyavix3: yepp!! Start with the basics.. The core packages...
<Bodsda> miyavix3, is this a clean install?
<timz84> i want to have the home folder on a bigger hd so i can fit more files in it
<milligan_> crontab -e -> add the following: * * * * * /milligan/run.sh -> the script doesn't seem to be executed. Any ideas why ?
<miyavix3> well, I've been using it and got all comfortable
<Bodsda> timz84, you can either resize the partition or tar it and move it
<namegame> Bodsda, miya is trying to recover his/her system
<dxdemetriou> Is there something I can do like on windows, that first try the password for the current user first, and if it isn't correct it asks?
<unop> milligan_, * * * * * is probably too vague -- be a little more specific
<Bodsda> namegame, i know, but ive missed the problem (was afk)
<timz84> ok
<unop> timz84, mount the other harddrive somewhere, e.g. /media/drive. then copy the contents of ~ to it.  sudo rsync -av ~/ /media/drive/~ . then delete /home/$USER and mount the partition on /media/$USER (via /etc/fstab)
<Bodsda> dxdemetriou, elaborate please, whats the problem
<Scorp_>  Bodsda, miyavix3 deleted a few packages unknowingly... so cant get the the graphical thing anymore...
<namegame> Bodsda, from the description given it seems that miya has uninstalled the X-server
<Bodsda> unop, whats rsync  ?
<miyavix3> I'm gonna go back into that
<unop> timz84, actually make that.   sudo rsync -av ~/ /media/drive/
<miyavix3> and apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Bodsda> namegame, xserver or ubuntu-desktop ?
<unop> Bodsda, you can ask ubuntu that.   whatis rsync
<Bodsda> cheers unop
<Scorp_> miyavix3: yeah... perfect, but only if ur net is working... best of luck !!
<milligan_> unop, Should 5 stars have the job run every minute? Should I do */1 * * * * instead?
<miyavix3> Hmm
<miyavix3> It has a wpa
<owen1> mneptok: lshw: not found
<Quiescent> bash, screen and sshd are incredibly useful, especially when used in combination with ssh -X
<miyavix3> should I disable it
<miyavix3> ?
<unop> milligan_, that's better, yea
<FloodBot1> miyavix3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fredd> still no audio with flash
<natha1> can anybody here help with wireless networking? it is possible to have a private conversation?
 * bigmack83 has finally made the conversion from vista to windows...
<Quiescent> these are things i never thought possible on windows
<namegame> Bodsda, could be one, or both, I'm not sure
<Scorp_> miyavix3: No, dont disable it... keep it running...!!!
<Bodsda> unop, she doesnt no anything about !whatis rsync
<timz84> k thx
<entropius> Natha1: Sure, but you might ought to keep it in public so more people can help
<miyavix3> o.O not my network, the password. so I don't have to enter anything.
<Scorp_> ! rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<miyavix3> Anywho
<unop> bigmack83, hmm, lotsa people have already done that -- as vista is windows
<miyavix3> I'll be back, I can tell you that much
<miyavix3> brb
<entropius> I have a problem with all sounds stuttering badly on my install. It's on the onboard sound of a Nvidia-chipset motherboard. Any ideas where I can look for advice? All the resources I've found deal with having no sound at all.
<unop> Bodsda, at a terminal .. :)
<natha1> very hard to follow
<Bodsda> unop, im not on ubuntu atm im on windows *sigh*
<timoguin> I need help patching my currently-running RT kernel for driver support.  Should I just patch the linux-headers-rt source?
<Scorp_> entropius: U could use the same resources to kinda recover ur sound back...
<timz84> i just apt got xchat, what is this red line?
<unop> Bodsda, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<dxdemetriou> Bodsda, when the user login with the AD on Ubuntu is ok with Likewise-open. When user try to connect to it's shared folder from samba it asks for password. Can I make something to use the same password that used on AD to samba too?
<natha1> unfortunately you are dealing with a first time linux user
<unop> !info rsync | Bodsda
<ubottu> bodsda: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Bodsda> dxdemetriou, sorry, not sure -- ask channel
<Bodsda> unop, i c, does it keep permissions and everything?
<bigmack83> unop: haha oops. i mean i have made the change from vista to linux
<gilda> natha1: what exactly is your wireless issue ?
<unop> Bodsda, depends on how it is invoked
<timz84> wanna hear something funny?
<bigmack83> well, ubuntu
<entropius> Bodsda: That information on rsync isn't very informative. What it's good for is synchronizing two directories over a network using as little network traffic as possible. One thing it can do is copy, but it'll do more. And, yes, there's an option for preserving permissions.
<timz84> i accidentally installed ubuntu over vista
<entropius> man rsync will tell you exactly what switches do what
<Bodsda> wow, cheers entropius -- and thanks unop ;~)
<unop> the rsync manpages require a lot of patience and a huge working set memory
<poo> ha
<FAJALOU> i am trying to get samba to see my windows computer downstairs but every time i want to see it, i have to manually type in smb://192.168.1.101/users
<unop> Bodsda, tho you don't have to use rsync over a network .. it can sync two local directories just fine
<vombat> this is a nice place! hi everybody!
<FAJALOU> is there a way that it will all just show up/
<Bodsda> cool
<constrictor> my shared printer shows up in printer settings when i go to system->administration->printing but it doesn't show up when i try to print from any application any ideas?
<Ziroday> FAJALOU: if you make a shortcut, then yes
<FAJALOU> Ziroday: i want to be able to see the WHOLE computer; ie not just /users before hardy i could see C$ and D$ when i went to it in samba
<FAJALOU> but now i cant
<maddox> hello?
<debCarlos> Ziroday: Shortcut.... mmmm, maybe symlink :)
<debCarlos> !hello | maddox
<ubottu> maddox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dxdemetriou> that's what I'm trying to do, but I can't because it asks for password.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761464
<calvini> @search toyota way
<FAJALOU> Ziroday:  and it doesn't let me create a link :|
<Ziroday> debCarlos: on a windows computer
<Quiescent> why isn't there a fsck.ntfs?
<debCarlos> Ziroday: Oh... ok :)
<Ziroday> FAJALOU: if you want to do that, then you would have to make your entire computer a samba share
<maddox> first time I have been on IRC in nearly a decade...this is weird
<Flannel> Quiescent: Because NTFS support is all done at userlevel with FUSE
<Ziroday> FAJALOU: which is *highly* not recommended
<entropius> maddox: some things never change :)
<dunas> Question: Is there some secret to getting ELF files working, such as, say, ADOM?
<entropius> Is NTFS write support completely solid these days?
<gilda> maddox: its like riding a bike youll get back in the swing of things
<debCarlos> entropius: "some things never change"... from matrix ?
<tabber> hi, anyone knows how can I use rm to remove files older than 30 mins in a specific dir?
<generalsnus> trying to use pam_group.so   so users that logs on would be a member of the local groups floppy/audio/fuse/plugdev.   but it dosent seem to work, issuing the cmd "id" with a user only shows he is a member of the group "domain^user" anyone else tried this?
<FAJALOU> Ziroday: regardless; if i go into Windows Network, i should be able to see DOWN, but i can't and i have to manually type in the ip address and then type in the directory i am looking for, how can i change that?
<Miyavix3> I'm back everyone
<Quiescent> i have to remind myself to actually use the safe hardware removal crap in windows when i move my hard-drive back and forth between machines
<Ziroday> FAJALOU: this is not a windows help channel, try #windows
<gilda> Miyavix3: howd that work for ya
<Miyavix3> It says "Nope can't do it... pdkg --configure -a"
<Miyavix3> So I did it
<Miyavix3> and "Requires a super user"
<Miyavix3> So
<entropius> Quiescent: Windows doesn't let you remove it half the time, I've found ... in Windows I find myself wishing for DOS umount :P
<Miyavix3> I have no idea
<FloodBot1> Miyavix3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maddox> this time last week, I thought Linux was an unnecessarily complicated OS that served no purpose other than as a way for ubernerds to flaunt their technical superiority
<gilda> Miyavix3: sudo   !!
<dunas> Is there some secret to getting ELF files working, such as, say, ADOM? Google was surprisingly difficult.
<debCarlos> Miyavix3: do a    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FAJALOU> Ziroday:  this is not a windows problem; i am having problems seeing the windows computer, from a ubunut computer and i used to be able to see it in gutsy no problem but now i cannot.
<entropius> maddox: for some of us it's the only thing that will let us get our work done :)
<maddox> yesterday, I formatted my old Windows drive
<Miyavix3> I hate my life
<Miyavix3> -.-
<maddox> things obviously change ;)
<Bodsda> !yay | maddox
<ubottu> maddox: Glad you made it! :-)
<Miyavix3> It's like a 5 minute boot just to get into here
<Miyavix3> Is arse considered a swear in here?
<gilda> Miyavix3: thats when you almost need a spare ;)
<Quiescent> you know, here i was thinking about screwing around with DOS, it doesn't seem worth it anymore
<debCarlos> lol
<Miyavix3> Ok well
<Miyavix3> I'm gonna be back
<maddox> the only two things I needed windows for were Photoshop and Eastside Hockey Manager. gimp seems like a reasonable option for most day-to-day PS needs, and virtualbox runs EHM. so no need for Windows. it feels awesome.
<Quiescent> it's like a children's game game compared to linux...
<unop> FAJALOU, setting up name resolution in samba.  http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<owen1> mneptok: lshw: not found
<duongthanhhtd> halu
<maddox> my mom's windows machine is so overloaded with crap that it takes fifteen minutes to boot. I wanted to install ubuntu on her computer to keep it running fast
<maddox> come to find out, she knows a bunch of Unix commands from twenty years ago
<Bodsda> maddox, please dont use this channel for general chat, this is for support, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<maddox> oh, ok. bye.
<Quiescent> Windows is like the playground that just has a swing set and slide. Linux is like the indoor playground at the fast-food restaurant that has all the tubes and steering wheels, clear domes and ball pits
<Quiescent> It's so much more fun.
<entropius> So nobody knows anything about causes of sound stuttering?
<FAJALOU> unop: confused :|
<Quiescent> entropius, I had all sorts of sound problems at first. do a google search for "perfect pulseaudio setup"
<Quiescent> that fixed everything for me
<Kartagis> how do I create a configure script in a svn version directory?
<FAJALOU> unop: going to bed night
<starenka> hi
<Flannel> Kartagis: What do you mean?
<Shihan> just out of curiosity... does anyone have a problem with scrolling in ff3?
<starenka> anybody can help with proftpd and symlinks?
<prince_jammys> Shihan: i've seen it mentioned
<Kartagis> Flannel: I downloaded svn version of my irc client, it has no configure script. how do i create it?
<Shihan> k... just wanted to make sure it still exists... cause i have it and its more then a little painful
<Flannel> Kartagis: Ah, you should consult the documentation they have for building development versions
<pins> i have intel 4965abg and its having a tough time coming online. I followed the !wiki link completely. No dice.
<budo> hi
<starenka> === can sbdy help w/ proftpd and symlinks? === thanx
<Flannel> !anyone | starenka
<ubottu> starenka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<namegame> pins, can you pastebin the results of ifconig -a
<pins> !wifi | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pins> one sec
<gilda> starenka: i think ppl r looking for further details on ur issue 1st
<blarg_> hey audio works fine in gnome but not in kde ., any suggestions/comments?
<starenka> ubottu: ok. i got /home/ftp dir with whole bunch of symlinks. but i cant follow them while connected thru ftp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> h'
<Scarey> Flannel, or one could argue that if everybody always start the same way ppl could simply learn to ignore it and just accept the few extra letters in their sentences ? :)
<timoguin> how can the same RT patches applied to make the linux-image-rt package be made to the normal ubuntu kernel?
<miyavix3> Hello again
<generalsnus> My linux users authenticate against AD, and i was trying to use pam_group.so so users that logs on would be a member of the local groups floppy/audio/fuse/plugdev. but it dosent seem to work, issuing the cmd "id" with a user only shows he is a member of the group "domain^user" anyone else tried this?
<starenka> i supose it's permissions issue, right?
<starenka> can i find some logs, concerning this?
<tabber> got it: find /path/ -name "*.dm" -mmin +30 | xargs rm
<miyavix3> Seems I cannot resolve host security.ubuntu.com
<gilda> starenka: maybe - ive also seen ftp struggle with following symlinks say to other mounted drives and such
<gilda> miyavix3: then looks like your networkings down to
<blarg_> is there a net split or something? heh
<blarg_> sheesh.,
<miyavix3> How is that possible?
<starenka> gilda: yes this is it: those symlinks go to other media and ntfs...
<miyavix3> I'm on it right now
<miyavix3> My question is, how is it going to detect my network out of the few in my area... and then let me put in my password?
<gilda> miyavix3: well that would depend how you set up your network
<pins> namegame: http://pastebin.com/m66bda95e
<miyavix3> I can just turn wpa off
<miyavix3> for now
<starenka> gilda: but it shouldn't really matter, right? the ftp deamon just handles symlink and dereferences it... if the dir is readable within the system it will show it contents
<miyavix3> Would that all all help?
<Drizzt321> I'm looking for the 'mail' program, or any other basic command line MUA that I can use as part of a cronjob to send an email. What package would that be in?
<Flannel> Scarey: The problem is after they say "does anyone know anything about [this]" you someone has to ask you to give actual question, and then you have to respond.  Makes support take a lot longer,
<gilda> starenka: i am not overly sure on that i know i have bypassed issues like what your talking about using mount bind options
<entropius> Quiescent: I set up PulseAudio, but it doesn't help
<miyavix3> Question now is... am I S.O.L.?
<Flannel> Scarey: Also makes people who glance in ocassionally less likely to be able to answer your question, because they have to be around to ask you to actually ask, and then around when you reply to actually read the question
<gilda> miyavix3: you stated your connecting wirelessly right ? is it possible to just jack in a cable
<starenka> gilda: can you clear this up for a n00b?
<miyavix3> Not at the moment no...
<entropius> Oddly enough holding down Alt-Tab to switch between windows constantly makes the sound stop skipping while the system is switching between windows
<Quiescent> entropius: I'm not an expert at any of this, that's just what I did. Did look for "perfect pulseaudio setup" and follow all the instructions in there?
<Quiescent> grrr
<namegame> pins: what's the issue exactly, is the wireless not functioning at all?
<Quiescent> the new flash10 beta doesn't install on x64
<entropius> Quiescent: Yep.
<Quiescent> I don't know then.
<pins> namegame: nope
<miyavix3> Ok well
<miyavix3> Looks like I'm SOL for now
<miyavix3> I'm gonna hook it up tomorrow
<pins> namegame: wlan0     No scan results
<miyavix3> For the meanwhile, I'll just use the trial version
<pins> on iwlist scan
<miyavix3> Thanks for your help guys.
<namegame> pins: I'm using wireless and I get the same message
<Scarey> Flannel, I see your point but you also argue against human nature (the good one) where it's polite to do as most do, rather than just enter a room and ask a question.
<pins> but look at my ip address. 16* its not giving me 192*
<Ontolog> I am trying to run "apt-get update" but I keep getting "Bad header line" errors. I even copied the sources.list file from a box that DOES work but I get the same result.
<Scarey> Flannel, but perhaps in time at least a few ppl will have learned to do as requested but there'll always be new ppl who'll be making the same mistake and be corrected forever. Makes you think if it's worth the mention?
<blarg_> beep beep
<namegame> pins: that looks like a router error to me
<pins> namegame: i was using it with windows vista before i installed ubuntu.
<namegame> pins: if you enter that IP into a browser while wireless is on does it bring up anything?
<Bodsda> Scarey, people(ppl) is spealt   p e o p l e
<pins> which ip?
<namegame> the 169 one on wlan0:avahi
<Scarey> Bodsda, I know
<pins> no, dead page.
<Roy_Muzz> Hi, it seems that (even as root) I do not have permission to modify /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_congestion_control . Can anyone else here running ubuntu confirm that they can or cannot modify that file?
<Bodsda> Scarey, good, then please spell correctly in future
<pins> !wifi | pyrex
<ubottu> pyrex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scarey> Bodsda, why? I see no harm. Most chat language is altered and accepted even though it's not spelled correctly.
<skygenetic> MY realplayer doesnt play the movie with the appropriate colour
<skygenetic> anyone can help
<rustychicken> is there a firefox extension for automatically making certain sites (like gmail) use ssl, so i dont have to type out the full url when accessing https://mail.google.com?
<Ontolog> BAD HEADER LINE
<Bodsda> Scarey, because this is IRC not IM. Some people will not understand what you mean by 'ppl'.
<skygenetic> MY realplayer doesnt play the movie with the appropriate colour
<skygenetic> anyone can help
<Bodsda> !repeat | skygenetic
<ubottu> skygenetic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pins> rustychicken: new firefox 3 will autocomplete if its in bookmarks
<Scarey> Bodsda, Most _people_ write stuff in here that a lot doesn't understand ;)
<garval82> My computer wont play any sound
<garval82> can someone help
<pins> so if you added it as a bookmark, typing gmail will almost complete the link
<Bodsda> Scarey, Im trying to ask you politely to spell properly. If you have a problem with this request we can take it to #ubuntu-ops
 * dextone bbl reboot after updating my b0x
<rustychicken> pins: is ff3 final available for gutsy?
<Roy_Muzz> garval82, somtimes sound problems are best sorted by the #alsa channel
<Scarey> Bodsda, I'm sorry. I had no idea there where spelling police present who decides wether or not an abbriviation is allowed. But I shall take your advice and spell people correctly and not speak of it again.
<Bodsda> rustychicken, yes, i assume it is in the backports repo
<gilda> lol i think bad spelling was prolific on irc waaaaay before it hit IM
<mneptok> !lol > Scarey
<ubottu> Scarey, please see my private message
<Bodsda> thanks mneptok
<pins> i have no idea. I thought firefox 3 was available almost 2months ago.
<Bodsda> rustychicken, the backports repo allows older distrobutions to have acces to software in later distrobutions repos
<chuy_max> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<namegame> rustychicken, you can download it from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<rustychicken> Bodsda: is that the gutsy-backports repo in Synaptic?
<mneptok> rustychicken: yes
<Bodsda> rustychicken, yes, i think so
<Bodsda> !backports | rustychicken
<ubottu> rustychicken: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pins> what do i do if Add/Remove hangs while installing flashblock extension?
<Bodsda> pins, use apt or synaptic
<rustychicken> thats a lotta backports...
<dumbdum> how do I clear a print que in Ubuntu Hardy?
<mneptok> dumbdum: http://localhost:631
<pins> Bodsda: how can i search apt-get specific app?
<kili4n> will running java aplications quit, when i update JRE via update manager?
<whitedox> I just installed hardy, and my resolution wont go higher then 640x480. Tried googling around, and nothing seems to work. Also, kind of new to linux if it matters.
<Bodsda> pins, to search use    apt-cache search <appName>
<dumbdum> Mneptok, thank you!
<Twois10>  If am using tor/privoxy, does my isp know that i visited piratebay.org?
<milligan_> Your ISP will see you traffic to the proxy, but not what the proxy sends. afaik.
<pins> yeah, returns nothing.
<Twois10> milligan_, so of the proxy ip is "192.168.1.200" they only see me going there?
<kili4n> yes
<Bodsda> pins, then the app doesnt exist or your getting the name wrong
<pins> im just typing flash
<dumbdum> mneptok, I forgot the location!! Would you be so kind?
<pins> i used synaptic on my previous install and all typed was flash and brought me results back.
<mneptok> dumbdum: http://localhost:631
<mneptok> dumbdum: Firefox has this concept of "Bookamrks." you should check it out. :P
<Bodsda> pins, then use synaptic
<pins> thats what i use right now.
<pins> and apt-get too.
<havocstorm> hey guys
<pins> none returned any results. i expanded my sources in synaptics.
<havocstorm> can anyone watch the olympics on the NBC site
<havocstorm> it's not working for me
<user__> hey does anyone know the best program for burning .avi files to DVD?
<havocstorm> apparently I need windows
<pins> havocstorm: thats because it wants you to install silverlight.
<mneptok> user__: DeVeDe
<dumbdum> Thanks again, I'll jot it down this time!
<pins> silverlight only works in windows
<Twois10> havocstorm, no, you need mono
<havocstorm> pins: gah, any way to work around this
<Twois10> which i have not tried
<havocstorm> twois10, mono?
<user__> how about a program that will make Flash videos?
<mneptok> user__: go tell Adobe to support the OS you use.
<pins> havocstorm: havent found any.
<__JamesDean__> NBC try MediaPlayerConnectivity for firefox
<havocstorm> pins, NBC is a bunch of bastards
<user__> lol i doubt they care about Ubuntu
<mneptok> Twois10: Mono != Silverlight
<pins> i think ms paid big $$$ to have it used on the site.
<mneptok> Twois10: "Moonlight" is the Linux incarnation of Silverlight, and it is not yet released.
<Twois10> mneptok, not true
<mneptok> pins: "MSNBC" duh
<whitedox> Anyway to easily get hardy to give me more screen resolutions? It refuses to go higher then 640x480. Thanks.
<mneptok> Twois10: there is no Ubuntu package
<mneptok> Twois10: thus, it does not exist for me
<pins> mneptok: oh ya! :)
<Twois10> mneptok, i don't know but i have one for opensuse
<Ziroday> whitedox: make sure you have the correct drivers installed and see !fixres
<mneptok> Twois10: considering Novell develops both Silverlight and SuSE, i don;t find that surprising
<sriramoman> in aptoncd, if new versions of packages are auto-UNselected, will it create dependency problems if i use the cdrom in a freshly-installed ubuntu machine?
<pins> novell developed it?
<whitedox> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mneptok> Moonlight? tes.
<mneptok> *yes
<Twois10> I dont think novell developed it
<generalsnus> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/i5BME9    i came over this post and script...  what do you guys think of this? will it bog down my system in any way?
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> I found mono here
<havocstorm> http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<mneptok> Twois10: they develop Moonlight. more specifically, Miguel de Icaza is the project team lead for Moolight at Novell.
<FloodBot1> havocstorm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> havocstorm: Mono will not help you
<havocstorm> but there's no debian or ubuntu build
<havocstorm> what do I do?
<Ziroday> havocstorm: mono is the repos
<Ziroday> *is in
<soulchild> Hi all, how do I deactivate the "resume from swap"-check at boot?
<mneptok> havocstorm: it's included in Ubuntu. Tombay, F-Spot and other apps are built with Mono.
<havocstorm> thanks
<Quiescent> i'm extremely frustrated, been trying to install the new flash 10 on x64 for like 45 minutes now
<havocstorm> mneptok, can you elaborate on why mono won't help me?
<mneptok> havocstorm: because Mono is an application API, not a web content delivery mechanism
<havocstorm> mneptok, gah...crap
<Ziroday> soulchild: gimme a sec, let me try and find it for you
<Quiescent> i do "sudo ./npconfig -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so" and it says "no appropriate viewer found"
<Twois10> the only reason am not using mono moonlight is becuase my firefox is 32bit but my os is 64-bit, if i install 64-bit firefox, i can't get java to work, but mono needs other 64bit libraries. follow?
<Quiescent> Twois10: not to mention flash
<mneptok> Twois10: Mono has no relation to Firefox.
<jjj> hi,i have a thinkpad x61, i want to install ubuntu in it,but i hear it was not supported will ,Is that true?
<Twois10> flash works on my 64bit firefox, only java does not work
<mneptok> Twois10: Mono = .NET
<namegame> jjj: try a live CD before you install
<mneptok> Twois10: Moonlight = Silverlight
<Twois10> mneptok, i know i converted to .net code to mono c#
<jjj> thanks
<Twois10> converted some*
<pins> jjj just installed on my lenovo y510
<havocstorm> mneptok, does the live streaming run on silverlight, or does the app just detect for windows
<mneptok> havocstorm: no idea. i've been watching the Olympics on TV.
<pins> i need major help with my wifi. anyone want to jump it after i restart and look around?
 * mneptok has a nice HDTV here in the Tokyo hotel
<havocstorm> maybe I can screw with my firefox to make it change the header requests to say it's windows
<pins> brb
<Quiescent> great, google returns three results
<Twois10> mneptok, i was talking about the moonlight firefox plugin.
<mneptok> Twois10: which is not packaged for Ubuntu
<Quiescent> havocstorm: look for the plugin user agent switcher
<Twois10> am not sure since am not on ubuntu now
<SonicComKid> Could someone please help me with a wireless issue with Hardy on an HP DV2917ca laptop?
<Twois10> SonicComKid, is it broadcom chipset
<SonicComKid> no, intel
<SonicComKid> intel with wireless N
<Twois10> I am awaiting my intel chipset mini pci after much trouble with broadcom
<namegame> SonicComKid, what exactly is your issue?
<dusty_> Anyone with experience using iptables module recent, could you explain this to me: http://rafb.net/p/XGD4zc77.html I am trying to figure it out, how long does an ip stay in the blacklist for ?
<LSD|Ninja> the older 3945s worked out of the box, the 4965 might just need a kernel update. Plug it into a wired network, run the updates and see what happens
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: and what is the chipset
<SonicComKid> I can't get Ubuntu to connect to *any* wireless network. I even tried installing Wifi-radar to assist me and no luck
<Quiescent> fucking adobe
<SonicComKid> ....umm.. what the hell?.. I went to HP's website and apparently it IS a bloody broad
<jussi01> !ohmy | Quiescent
<SonicComKid> nevermind, boradband, not broadcom
<ubottu> Quiescent: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sriramoman> in aptoncd, if new versions of packages are auto-UNselected, will it create dependency problems if i use the cdrom in a freshly-installed ubuntu machine?
<namegame> lol
<SonicComKid> "HP Broadband Wireless with Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n"
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: could you please pastebin the output of the command lspci
<SonicComKid> Ziroday, how do I paste bin?
<Ziroday> !pastebin > SonicComKid
<ubottu> SonicComKid, please see my private message
<Bodsda> !paste  SonicComKid
<Twois10> !paste
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SonicComKid> !paste
<Ziroday> ha bet you all
<whitedox> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<generalsnus> Can anyone tell me how i can get usb-disks working with thinclients and AD authentication?
<SonicComKid> ...?
<SonicComKid> there it is, just a sec
<Briareos_00> Hi all! I've got a problem with the GUI of my Hardy that should run as an LTSP-server on an IBM System x3650. The system boots normally but after loading the login screen doesn't appear. Instead the monitor goes in standby-mode. I am able to use the console with Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6. I am also able to access the LTSP-server with ssh -X (except for one time, I had to delete the /home/vl/.Xauthority which was recreated immediately and worked afterwards). Any idea
<sriramoman> in aptoncd, will it be necessary to copy old versions of libraries and similar packages, even though they are unselected?
<SonicComKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37362/
<Ziroday> sriramoman: you are aware that this is not the aptoncd irc channel, we dont support aptoncd here
<unop> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<unop> Ziroday, we very well ought to
<SonicComKid> any ideas?
<namegame> SonicComKid: I have the exact same Wireless card and I have no problems
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: youre chipset is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965, lemme see what more I can find on it
<SonicComKid> what did you do to get it to connect to a WPA2 network?
<SonicComKid> I know both SSID and password as it's my own network
<my_haz> where is firefox 3 in the fiesty fawn apt repo?
<namegame> SonicComKid, I think you can open up the network manager, and connect from there
<my_haz> SonicComKid: have you read the wifi trubleshooting page on the wiki yet?
<SonicComKid> namegame, I tried that, it wouldn't connect
<hateball> my_haz, it probably isnt, if it's not backported
<SonicComKid> my_haz, I'm unaware of that wiki page
<SonicComKid> also I want to be able to get a list of wifi connections around me without having to need prior knowledge of the network. Is there anything better than wifi radar?
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: that card should be supported out of the box, does it work in windows?
<Quiescent> anyone know how to install the latest flash 10 in ff3?
<Quiescent> on x64?
<Kristopher> question - if i repartition the hdd during installation, does it erase the contents of the hdd?
<SonicComKid> Ziroday, it works just fine in Vista
<Quiescent> Kristopher, yes
<Ziroday> Kristopher: if you resize it no, if you overwrite it yes
<hateball> Quiescent, unpack the libflash.so and replace those on your system... Cant remember where they're located and am not on x64 atm
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: does your laptop have a wireless off switch?
<SonicComKid> Ziroday, it does, but the switch is 'on' and blue to indicate it's 'working'
<Kristopher> ok. it wants to resize the partition, or split it into 2 partitions, but it says 27GB is not enough for ubuntu?
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: well that card should definitly work ootb
<SonicComKid> I tried with both Network and with wifi radar and can't get the damn thing to even attempt connection. I don't get it
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: try turning wpa2 off on the router and then trying to connect to it
<SonicComKid> if this isn't accepting WPA2 there's something seriously wrong
<ramontayag> hi all. i have a question.. i'm a linux newbie so please bear with me.  i simply wanted init to startup this process called monit when monit would die, or when the computer would boot. however, i went to 2 different places and they said I need upstart to do it. therefore, here i am.  In init, I put my instructions to restart monit in /etc/inittab.  What's the equivalent of inittab in upstart?
<SonicComKid> I am not going to have my network open
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: only temporarily to narrow down the issue
<SonicComKid> for me to turn wpa2 off my router will have to shut down and kill all my connections including here
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: yes, however you can rejoin....
<SonicComKid> in case I did an idiotic mistake, can you turn through how to connect to a wireless network please?\
<SonicComKid> man I hate this stupid 'redesigned' keyboard, they shrunk my shift key and added to bar | keys for no reason -.-
<namegame> the network manager should do it "automajically"
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: using network manager
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: also see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/106129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106129 in network-manager "WPA2 Personal wireless networks don't work without manual configuration" [Medium,Fix released]
<SonicComKid> I had it manual, but also tried romeing
<namegame> you might need to set the ESSID and password manually
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: you may also want to try wicd
<SonicComKid> what's wicd?
<SonicComKid> and what's ESSID??
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: another wireless manager
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: the name of your wireless network
<SonicComKid> isn't it just called SSID?
<namegame> ESSID is a type of SSID
<namegame> which refers to 802.11 wireless networks
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: so are you turning off wpa2?
<SonicComKid> I'm in network settings and just like last time I entered in my network into the ESSID field and specified WPA2
<SonicComKid> and like before it acts like it connected but hasn't. If I yank out the Cat5 cable it'll drop me
<Lusule> hi there :)  i'm having problems with the candido theme engine - i installed it but whenever i run a graphical program from terminal i get the error 'unable to locate theme engine in module_path 'candido'
<namegame> hmm
<SonicComKid> Is there ANY indication that it's successfully connected or not?
<namegame> if you have a default GUI, you should see connection status bars
<SonicComKid> it doesn't tell me aquired IP or anything to show I got connection
<mehumot> I don't have a sound, on my loudspeaker icon (next clock) is red circle. I've installed ALSA yesterday, but in alsa config it's not my sound card, only text:  No supported PnP or PCI card found, please help me
<SonicComKid> where?
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: this is in?
<SonicComKid> how can I tell if the wireless is working?
<Ziroday> SonicComKid: if you can connect to the internet without etherne
<Ziroday> *ethernet
<SonicComKid> this is a fresh install of Ubuntu, all defaults
<namegame> upper right hand corner then
<rnd_> Hallo
<Ziroday> rnd_: Hi
<SonicComKid> there isn't any actual thing to actually TELL ME?
<namegame> you should see bars, similar to those on cell phones
<SonicComKid> even vista shows an icon to represent wireless connected
<rockin_stan> Anyone with expiriences with the DELL XPS 1330?
<namegame> Linux has one too
<Ziroday> rockin_stan: just tell us the problem please
<catfox> hi all. i have an external monitor connected to an ati video card (using the fglrx drivers, but not using compiz). when i open a window on the extended part of the desktop, dragging it is extremely slow. any ideas why that might be?
<SonicComKid> WHERE??
<Briareos_00> hi all! does anyone know what could be the reason that I won't get a GUI when starting up ubuntu? The only thing that happens is that the monitor goes in standby mode when the login screen should appear.
<SonicComKid> namegame, WHERE?
<whitman> SonicComKid, top right hand corner of the screen
<glade88> Briareos_00: try typing startx or gdm at the terminal
<namegame> !caps | SonicComKid
<ubottu> SonicComKid: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rockin_stan> Ziroday: No problems so far, thinkin about buying one...
<Briareos_00> have tried already
<SonicComKid> the icon near the clock is useless, it says squat about either connection and either of their statuses
<glade88> Briareos_00: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ziroday> rockin_stan: ah right, easiest method is to use a live cd, you can also google the model with the word ubuntu and check out the laptop testing part of the wiki
<DavidDavid> Marios need protect?
<SonicComKid> I'm still asking where
<SonicComKid> there is no indications
<rockin_stan> Ziroday: Thanks, but the XPS 1330 is already sold with ubuntu preinstalled...
<Briareos_00> glade88: should i make a restart afterwards?
<whitedox> "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" is returning nothing. Yet I did install the xresprobe package
<Ziroday> rockin_stan: ah then there should be no issues, you may want to check out the dell ubuntu prreinstalled part of the forums
<glade88> Briareos_00: after installing ubuntu-desktop, do a sudo reboot
<rockin_stan> Ziroday: thx, will do
<Kristopher> if ubuntu can read ntfs, why is it suggested that i make a shared partition in fat32 (for sharing between windows and ubuntu)? i could just keep all the partitions ntfs
<namegame> SonicComKid, it should look something similar to this http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<glade88> Briareos_00: I think you have done the server/barebone installation instead of the desktop version.
<SonicComKid> why can't I simply select my connection from a list of detected ones, give it the password, and go? why is it being over-complicated??
<namegame> it isn't
<Ziroday> Kristopher: because fat32 support is better
<LSD|Ninja> SonicComKid: It should be exactly like that
<LSD|Ninja> SonicComKid: you click the icon at hte top and select the one you want from teh drop-down list
<glade88> SonicComKid: the nm-applet *does* show a list of detected wireless networks
<LSD|Ninja> SonicComKid: getting to that point though, that's the killer
<Kristopher> <Ziroday>, speed-wise or error-wise?
<DavidDavid> Marios careful, and buy insurance.
<Briareos_00> no because the GUI did already work once
<Ziroday> Kristopher: error wise
<SonicComKid> namegame, I don't have anything even remotely like that
<glade88> Briareos_00: okay, then just try reinstalling the metapackage..
<Kristopher> hmm.. o.o
<whitman> SonicComKid, do you have a manual switch on the laptop to turn on/off the wireless? If it's off you won't have an icon there.
<SonicComKid> namegame, only option I have is 'connect to a protected wired network'
<whitedox> "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" is returning nothing. Yet I did install the xresprobe package
<Briareos_00> glade88: sorry for the n00by question but what is a metapackage? do you mean the ubuntu-desktop?
<namegame> SonicComKid, pastebin the results of ifconfig -a
<glade88> Briareos_00: yes
<SonicComKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37365/
<DavidDavid> Marios careful, and buy insurance, you can not run when meet real militants combat
<SonicComKid> whitman, we already established that. My wifi is on
<SonicComKid> wifi radar can detect networks with it
<SonicComKid> but it won't connect and I can't get any wireless network lists with the stock Ubuntu stuff
<Briareos_00> glade88: no its all the same. but when i entered my username and password i could see HDD-activity. this means that the GUI is there but just not displayed, doesn't it?
<glade88> Briareos_00: you said: monitor goes to standby when login screen should appear. Can you login through GDM?
<Phantomas> hello! how can i change some grub settings ?
<SonicComKid> well.. seems I got more options when I changed it back to 'romeing' mode
<namegame> SonicComKid, your wireless is connected to your router at 192.168.0.102, so you do have a connection
<Briareos_00> no i can't because the monitor goes in standby
<SonicComKid> but I'm still not getting any listings of places
<SonicComKid> namegame, but it doesn't work. If I pull out the wired connection firefox can't even load google
<whitedox> This may sound noobish, but why is there no settings button in Firefox (like the one in the windows version) ? lol.
<Phantomas> i want to remove some loaders which loads older kernels
<glade88> Briareos_00: did you already reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<glade88> Phantomas: install startupmanager
<glade88> Phantomas: and remove displaying of older kernels
<Phantomas> glade88: ok thanks
<glade88> Phantomas: alternatively, edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out older kernels
<Briareos_00> ﻿glade88: yes and a reboot --> all the same, but then i tried to login blind --> HDD-activity
<Phantomas> glade88: this is better :) thanks
<glade88> Phantomas: np..
<namegame> SonicComKid, my last resort when dealing with wireless issues is to run the following in the terminal iwconfig wlan0 ESSID Password, where ESSID and Password are the credentials of your network
<glade88> Briareos_00: at tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1), do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CITguy08> does anybody know of an application to open a .DLL in linux?
<glade88> Briareos_00: I think you messed up your resolution
<namegame> SonicComKid, when that's done enter dhcpcd wlan0
<KenSentMe> Can anybody say anything about running Ubuntu on a Macbook? I know there is a wiki about installing, but besides the problems/solutions stated there, does it give any other annoyancies and stuff?
<Briareos_00> ﻿glade88: can i also do this via ssh?
<glade88> Briareos_00: idk
<PeNayNay> So I'm debating which distro to get, 32bit or 64bit. Anybody have any comments that might help me figure this out ? I do have a 64bit CPU.
<SonicComKi1> I don't know what did it, but I'm in. Thanks namegame
<DavidDavid> I am developing AI, or I have to find some exist software to use
<SonicComKi1> now I just got to fight to see if I can get this linux equilvent of netstumbler to work..
<glade88> Briareos_00: I advise that you post this at the forums too. You may get more assistance there..
<Briareos_00> glade88: it says "md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory" allthought it is there
<namegame> SonicComKid, no problem, I was just trying to avoid using the command line for as long as possible
<DavidDavid> depend on development in Linux
<glade88> Briareos_00: aww.. what exactly you did before you had this problem?
<SonicComKi1> I really don't know why it wasn't working at first though which is what really irks me..
<ThreeFinity> So I'm debating which distro to get, 32bit or 64bit. Anybody have any comments that might help me figure this out ? I do have a 64bit CPU.
<SonicComKi1> easy question.. how do I disable this infernal tap-click on my touch pad?
<ikonia> ThreeFinity: how much ram do you have
<Briareos_00> glade88: install ltsp-server
<ThreeFinity> 2gb ddr2
<glade88> SonicComKil: install gsynaptics
<ikonia> ThreeFinity: 32bit
<joaopinto> ThreeFinity, 64 bits
<ikonia> ThreeFinity: what is your primary function of the machine
<echo6> SonicComKi1: IIRC password is not supported currently under iwconfig, if you are using wpa take a look at wpa_supplicant
<SonicComKi1> nevermind, found it
<ThreeFinity> desktop OS, maybe some light graphical work, VMWare/wine for gaming
<Briareos_00> glade88: at least i think so. i did it all via ssh
<ikonia> ThreeFinity: I would suggest 32bit then
<ThreeFinity> kk, ty
<ikonia> ThreeFinity: simpley as the gain against the hassle for your needs is not worth it
<SonicComKi1> seems swscanner crashes every time I try to use it
<seroo> How can I use the find command to search for *wav, *mp3, *ogg files, instead of just one file extension?
<ikonia> seroo: find / -name '*.ogg' -print
<glade88> Briareos_00: post a thread at the forums. It's kinda going out of scope for me..
<Briareos_00> glade88: do you think it would be possible to connect via vnc?
<joaopinto> ThreeFinity, I would suggest 64 bits, simply for the fact that you will be using a more recent technology, I had no problems with it, but you also should not expect advantage over 32 bits
<ikonia> seroo: instead of just one, ls -lR | grep ogg | grep wav | grep mp3
<seroo> ikex, I want to use find for this matter
<ikonia> joaopinto: wine running 32bit games can be an issue on ubuntu 64bit
<ikex> >_<!
<glade88> Briareos_00: no, since you need the GUI on the server to work to connect to it..
<seroo> ikex, oopsie
<ikex> ^-^
<seroo> ikonia,  I want to use find for this matter
<ikonia> seroo: then read the man page
<Briareos_00> glade88: what about the resolution problem you suggested?
<lina> i have a small problem... grub>root (hd0,0)  says Error 22: No such partition... but everytime i boot i have to modify it on the bootscreen from (hd1,0) to (hd0,0)... what am i doing wrong?
<joaopinto> ikonia, hum, never read about it, can you provide me a link about suchs problems ?
<ikonia> lina: look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> joaopinto: I'm not aware of a link off the top of my head
<ikonia> lina: sorry, /boot/grub/devices.map
<ikonia> lina: apologies, my typo
<glade88> Briareos_00: since you have a missing xorg.conf, im stumped at this. The resolution problem should have been fixed by reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<joaopinto> if there is an issue he can always run a 32 bits wine from a chroot, but again, I have never seen wine as being an adoption blocker for 64 bits
<ikonia> joaopinto: for his needs I see no reason to make it hard with some of the less supported software on 64bit,
<Briareos_00> glade: ok, thx anyway
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> can anybody here assist me with gettin proper sound support on an Nvidia MCP67 chipset based sound card?
<glade88> Briareos_00: np.
<joaopinto> ikonia, I see too much comments about hard it is to use a 64  bits, most of such comments are related to problems which were resolved on the last year
<lina> ikonia, according to that im supposed to have root (hd1,0)... but at bootup that is the setting... but wont boot so i have to change it to hd0,0
<ikonia> joaopinto: I'm not saying he "will" have problems, he's welcome to use it, I'm giving my opinon to him as you have given yours
<joaopinto> and my suggestion was not based on needs, almost none of us need a 64 bits, however we should use it to make sure the technology will become usable
<ikonia> joaopinto: he's welcome to use it, but I see no reason / benifit for hime to use it, he didn't sound a confident user so my advice is based on making his life as easy as possible
<ikonia> lina: so your device.map shows hd1,0 as your correct partition, any chance you could pastebin it so we can see the same file while chatting about it ?
<mneptok> joaopinto: just using something doesn't make it more usable. if that were true, Vista would boot in 12 nanoseconds and do your dishes
<zupb> guys, how i can make a bridge besides two network interfaces? i have 192.168.20.199 on eth0:1 and 192.169.6.3 on tap0?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> it would seem i cant get the alsa driver to work..
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> everything sound related is really really clippy
<joaopinto> mneptok, please do not compare open source development to Vista, on open source, the user count/feedback matters
<lina> ikonia, devices.map: (hd0)	/dev/sda      (hd1)	/dev/sdb         got linux on sdb
<ikonia> lina: can you put it in a pastebin please.
<mneptok> joaopinto: thanks for letting me know. i'm really new to this whole "Linux" thing.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<ikonia> lina: it's a little mall formatted and hard to reference
<lina> ikonia, it contains 2 lines...
<joaopinto> mneptok, you are welcome :)
<ikonia> lina: yes, and it's come falformmted
<samyboy> Hello, I'm getting some "otp-md5 484 ka0605" when trying to login with ssh. How do I login?
<ikonia> samyboy: getting what ?
<Lifeisfunny> I'm having a problem ...   a for instance:   I move a jpeg file from one folder to another in gThumb using the Move feature in the right-button menu.    I do the same to move another and I get the child window using the Move feature but no entries of folders that have resided in that child window in the past.  ...... another:  I use streamtuner and lose my bookmarks after having closed that gui.
<samyboy> ikonia: otp-md5 484 ka0605 ext, Response:
<mneptok> joaopinto: i hope to get hired by a Linux company one day. or maybe contribute to an open source project.
<ikonia> samyboy: where ? when yo login ?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> wow..... does nobody provide support here?
<ikonia> samyboy: not sure I follow your situation
<lina> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37371/
<ikonia> LiTHiUM0XiD3: try waiting longer than 30 seconds
<samyboy> yes, it is a "one time password". I didn't know it was enabled on ubuntu
<mneptok> joaopinto: for instance, i'm hoping 2005 comes soon so i can be a GNOME sysadmin. i plan on being hired by Canonical in 2006. i just need to wait.
<ikonia> samyboy: you mean ssh keys ? or the actual pasword /etc/passwd for the user
<namegame> !repeat | LiTHiUM0XiD3
<ubottu> LiTHiUM0XiD3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<samyboy> ikonia: I mean "one time password"... some generated password for each connection.
<joaopinto> mneptok, I noticed you have very smart comments, can we skip those ? It's turning offtopic :)
<ikonia> samyboy: what is the exact prompt you get
<mneptok> joaopinto: i should probably be reported to the ops.
<samyboy> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d531ca2f4
<ikonia> samyboy: now I've never seen that enabled in ubuntu
<ikonia> samyboy: are you %100 sure your logging into an ubuntu server/machine
<samyboy> however this is a fresh install O_O
<ikonia> samyboy: a fresh install on the server or the client ?
<samyboy> the home server i'm trying to connect (I'm currently at work)
<samyboy> to*
<ikonia> samyboy: are you %100 certain your connecting to the correct host as thats not a default feature on the sshd_config on an ubuntu server
<ikonia> samyboy: what version of ubuntu did you install on the server
<iqson716> hey I'm now in Live cd and want to create a primary ntfs partition, It's possible to switch swap off and change it to logical drive?
<samyboy> 8.04
<ikonia> samyboy: can't be %100 clean install or the right host then, thats not a default option
<Slart> LiTHiUM0XiD3: you'll probably get better (and faster) answers if you supply some more info. Are there any error-messages (dmesg, /var/log/syslog are two places to check)? What are you trying to do? How are you doing it? What are the results? does it work if you boot from a live cd? what hardware is involved? chipsets/modelnbrs etc are good here.. are you following some kind of howto?.. put all this into one big question.. repeat every 5 minutes or so if you do
<samyboy> ikonia: thanks for your help
<sinichi> dddd
<Slart> LiTHiUM0XiD3: and on a more specific note.. alsa is weird sometimes.. I've yet to see someone here say "I know ALSA, this is why what you're doing doesn't work and here's how to fix it".. there is an #alsa channel too.. but it's very sleepy
<Lifeisfunny> I'm having a problem ...   a for instance:   I move a jpeg file from one folder to another in gThumb using the Move feature in the right-button menu.    I do the same to move another and I get the child window using the Move feature but no entries of folders that have resided in that child window in the past.  ...... another:  I use streamtuner and lose my bookmarks after having closed that gui.
<iqson716> may I change swap to logical partition?
<ikonia> iggdawg: sure
<Lifeisfunny> thanks for nothing
<lina> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37371/
<ikonia> lina: ok - so linux is on /dev/sdb ?
<lina> ikonia, yup
<ikonia> lina: and you don't have a seperate boot partition ?
<ikonia> lina: as in /boot
<lina> /dev/sdb1 mountpoint /    Flags Boot
<ikonia> lina: , no I mean you've not created a seperate /boot partition ?
<ikonia>  /boot hands off /
<ikonia> hangs
<Wimpie> Hello guys, I'm trying to install Phpmyadmin only I can't find a good guide on the Ubuntu forums... Can somebody link me a good guide or help me with the commands :)
<ikonia> Wimpie: install the package phpmyadmin
<Wimpie> is that enought ?
<lina> ikonia, doesn't look like it
<echo6> Wimpie: You also need to setup the database and its tables, usually something like mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/<VERSION>/sqlscripts/mysql/<VERSION>_create.sql
<Wimpie> ok thanks :)
<hfdsx> Hi everyone, how can i get the same effect as 'hibernate' does, but do a soft reboot instead of shutdown?
<hfdsx> i have dual boot, and sometimes i need to use windows for games, but i don't want to loose my session
<afief> echo6, weird I always install it from the package manager and it works(no need to import anything), my guess is that the mysql-server is missing(phpmyadmin depends only on the client)
<hfdsx> i did some google research on it, but didn't manage to get any useful information..
<echo6> afief: I don't rely on the package manager to do everything for me.
<Wimpie> I got now Apache, Mysql, do I need aswell a Php thing or is that inbuilded in Apache.. sorry for this nab question but I'm just a beginner in Linux server part..
<afief> echo6, sure, but phpmyadmin is a development tool, not a mission critical app
<joaopinto> Wimpie, php is a module, you will need to install it
<joaopinto> !lamp > Wimpie
<ubottu> Wimpie, please see my private message
<Wimpie> k
<grace_> :O
<grace_> hello everyone
<Wimpie> thanks
<whitedox> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<altherior> hello all people
<altherior> sorry my english is very bad
<grace_> hi :)
<simso> hey guys i'm having some issues with the ati catalyst driver 8.6 and 8.7 as well. my graphics card is the 4850 and when i install the drivers i get an out of range error every time and have to revert back to the vesa drivers any idea of what would be the problem?
<grace_> je tu nejakej cech????
<paigeadele> grace_: recompile
<altherior> I'm a question. Only can root user mount hd extern in ubuntu?
<echo6> afief: I don't see phpmyadmin as a development tool, it is more for administrating mysql
<altherior> Can someone help me please?
<hfdsx> is there any way to tell pm-hibernate to restart instead of shutting down?
<paigeadele> altherior: group it depends youre in
<ikonia> lina: be iterested in your re-applying grub to the mbr, more so if you are %105 certain that linux is on /dev/sdb
<altherior> ok I have a problem, now when I want mount my hd usb, only can I do with sudo, but I would like do with my user. User is in group root
<paigeadele> altherior: ADD YOUR ACCOUNT TO THE CDROM GROUP
<lina> ikonia, got my linux install on the 200gb... and according to GParted the 200gb is /dev/sdb
<paigeadele> gawd
<altherior> ok I going to try paigeadele
<paigeadele> :)
<echo6> lina: what is on /dev/sda?
<ikonia> lina: check it out with fdisk -l
<ikonia> lina: try mounting it also to confirm
<simso> altherior, have you considered adding your drive to the fstab file?
<pierluca08> ciao a tutti
<afief> echo6, dunno, I usually keep it on my PC, never on live servers. In case I need to do anything with the database I either do it from the mysql CLI or import the data locally and do it
<lina> /dev/sda is my 500gb.. where i want to install winxp to play some games :P
<cabral> obexftp -b -l gives Operation alreddy in progress error
<echo6> afief: Yes, I wouldn't but it on an internet server, on my LAN yes.
<marius> hi, is there a terminal command represent th "aktivate/deaktivate wirless lan" funktion in the nm-applet?
<echo6> lina: What is your entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<joaopinto> marius, I think it is equivalent to ifconfig device up/down
<lina> echo6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37377/
<lina> echo6, haven't changed anything
<echo6> lina: and when you boot you have to edit (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) to boot?
<altherior> I can mount with my user a hd usb yet
<lina> echo6, yes
<marius> joaopinto, but if i use ifconfig ath0 down, the wlan doesnt deaktivate the signal goesdown to 30 %
<marius> joaopinto, but if i use ifconfig ath0 down, the wlan doesnt deaktivate the signal goesdown to 30 %, and to reaktivet it i musst use the nm applet
<echo6> lina: can you supply the output of the command "mount" on its own?
<lina> echo6, how do i do that?
<echo6> from the terminal type mount, copy and paste the result into pastebin
<lina> echo6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37378/
<speener> how's it goin?
<echo6> lina: can you do the same for cat /etc/fstab
<Wimpie> !phpmyadmin > Wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<ikonia> Wimpie: just install the phpmyadmin package
<ikonia> Wimpie: I mentioned this earlier
<lina> echo6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37379/
<mneptok> having PHPmyadmin admin your box is like having children guard your candy
<Wimpie> yeah but I can't find the package thing I'm a beginner in Ubuntu server part
<anthy> anthy
<ikonia> lina: I would re-apply grub to the mbr and see if it errors when you assign (hd1,0) as the root
<ikonia> Wimpie: why are you using ubuntu server, the ubuntu desktop product is better aimed at new users
<zamanfou> how can I get the title text of the active window?
<ikonia> Wimpie: also - you don't have to "find" the package just type in the package name for installation
<lina> ikonia, and how to i do that? (i kinda suck at this)
<ikonia> lina: no problem, "sudo grub"
<echo6> lina: grub gets its device list from the BIOS boot order, also check that.  Another thing worth trying is the map argument within the grub config file
<Wimpie> ikonia: Thanks I found it now :)
<ikonia> Wimpie: I'd strongly suggest you use the desktop install
<ikonia> Wimpie: it's much more aimed at home PC hardware and new users
<echo6> lina: there is nothing wrong with your config, so the only thing I can think of is that it is your BIOS boot order or your boot selection is confusing grub...just a thought
<iqson716> I can't change swap to logical partition :s
 * null_byte listens to Behemoth - At the left hand ov god.
<ikonia> echo6: I think it installed grub before device.map was generated (my opinion)
<Flannel> null_byte: please turn that off
<Wimpie> I will look if its gets any harder I will go to the desktop thing
<lina> echo6, when i had xp installed... the only way to get grub to load was to swap the hdd boot order... that might b the issue
<echo6> ikonia: Yes, good point, in which case re-installing grub should fix it..as you have suggested
<ikonia> echo6: ahhh there we have the answer, one line above
<echo6> lina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto read the command line section
<lina> echo6, yay :P Service Temporarily Unavailable
<dimitris> well ok
<lina> worked now :P
<echo6> lina: cool :-)
<amx109> when i go to install ubuntu via the live cd, i cant get it to go any further than just after the initial splash screen
<amx109> it just bombs out to a initramfs prompt
<amx109> can anyone suggest a workaround?
<jabba> hello
<lina> echo6, thats pretty much the same info i got from http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=5
<grace_> hello Im just new at this - i wanna know how i can join and irc chat on one site
<jabba> can somone tell me it it is possible at all to fork() in an pthread?
<AmirEldor> grace_: which site
<dobblego> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<echo6> lina: I take it you have it fixed?
<jabba> *if it is possiible
<ikonia> jabba: join ##c++
<julian_> anyone has an idea how to uninstall the free-av avira under ubuntu? installing was easy but cant find something to uninstall
<dobblego> !java firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java firefox
<grace_> -AmirEldor:   http://tracker.cztorrent.net/irc/?rule=irc   this
<dobblego> what's the deal with Java in firefox these days?
<lina> echo6, i can reboot and check :P
<ikonia> julian_: how did you install it
<julian_> script in the avira package
<AmirEldor> grace_ is this java?
<Wimpie> Thanks the phpmyadmin works now ;)
<ikonia> julian_: read the script and what it does, then undo it
<amx109> i cant install ubuntu with the live cd - it bombs out to the initramfs prompt. can anybody help?
<ikonia> julian_: thats one of the draw backs of not using a package manager
<Wimpie> !cpanel > Wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<grace_> -AmirEldor: how i know im really stupid
<julian_> ikonia, i looked through the script but cant find something to uninstall
<gnumm> amx109: you could try the alernate install cd
<xnv> amx109: Have you checked the Google search results?
<julian_> ikonia, avira wasnt in the distros so ;)
<AmirEldor> grace_: why don't you join the IRC chat using PIDGIN or XCHAT
<grace_> -AmirEldor: i think yes but im not sure about that
<ikonia> julian_: well, you can either work through the script, or contact the avira vendors and ask them for support
<AmirEldor> grace_ or install java from sun microsystems (search your synaptic)
<amx109> xnv: yea, nothing useful. casper.log complains about there being no media in one of the /dev/sxx devices
<grace_> -AmirEldor: i want to use pidgin but in add/remove aplications it says it cant be happened when i go to synaptic i cannot see any problem
<amx109> gnumm: good idea, i'll d/l and try
<AmirEldor> grace_ are you sure you join the right channel? you click buddies > join chat > IRC channel name with prepending #
<xnv> grace_: What IRC client are you using right now?
<TeslaTony> How can I get my updates to install from the command line?
<ikonia> TeslaTony: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> TeslaTony: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> TeslaTony: man apt-get
<grace_> -AmirEldor: i have tried it - cannot find that channel  or it is by me - im really new at this :(
<Ben___> hey its a bit off topic, anyone ever seen a file called enc four.exe that could be causing probs on a computer
<grace_> -xnv: XChat gnome irc chat
<gnumm> use apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> Ben___: very offtopic, please join an appropriate channel, such as ##windows
<Ben___> sorry
<ikonia> Ben___: thanks
<lina> echo6, swapping the drives in bios again made it say "Failed to detect boot device, please restart or insert boot device. Press any key to continue"
<xnv> grace_: http://www.google.com/search?name=f&hl=en&q=xchat+tutorial
<ikonia> lina: because the mbr is on the other disk
<echo6> lina: what *he said
<grace_> -xnv: thx i will have a look at it
<TeslaTony> ikonia: Got it. Thanks
<lina> echo6, ikonia,  so changing it back to the way it was when installing linux isnt an option?
<ikonia> lina: sure it is, but you'll need to apply a boot sector to the mbr of the disk you want to boot from
<gnumm> does it make any difference on ubuntu using apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<echo6> lina: re-install grub, but dont forget how your /etc/fstab is configured
<ikonia> echo6: fstab is uuid based - so shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia> echo6: good call though
<echo6> lina: ikonia, yes good point :)
<lina> echo6, ikonia,  ok 1 last question.. can i change the "prerendered" text in menu.lst to say (hd0,0) instead of instead of 1,0?
<lina> or that will screw up things?
<echo6> ikonia: except he isnt using UUID for his 500Gb
<ikonia> lina: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> echo6: not a core file system, so donesn't matter
<ikonia> easy to fix
<echo6> ikoina: Agreed but it is worth mentioning that /etc/fstab needs editing if he wants it at that mount point
<ikonia> echo6: of course, as I said "good call
<cyphase> what would be the best way to mount a temporary filesystem that uses RAM instead of a hard drive?
<echo6> ikoina: Which I missed whislt doing 101 other things ;-)
<Lifeisfunny> I've lost all entries in my server menu.  Something wacky is happening with my system
<Lifeisfunny> why can I dialog with ikonia?
<xnv> cyphase: Found via Google... http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<Lifeisfunny> Ikonia is wacked
<marko-_-> Hello... sound stoped working... i restarded the X but it doesn't work.. in sound i have to use alsa but nothing else doesn't works too
<loner269> how do i get b43 or wlan5 driver for linksys g wireless card
<cyphase> xnv: yea, i saw that.. for some reason i didn't click on that particular link
<loner269> im on a wire rite now
<cyphase> xnv: anyway, thanks
<Lifeisfunny> why can I dialog with ikonia?
<shubuntu_> guys what website do you use for clipboards?
<Wimpie> I got a beginner question again how do I get SSH working on me server and how do I choose the port because the " standart" one is already taken be me Dad...
<xnv> shubuntu_: Clipboards?
<Lifeisfunny> where is the block?
<echo6> shubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jussi01> Lifeisfunny: please keep on topic.
<Lifeisfunny> I've lost all entries in my server menu.  Something wacky is happening with my system
<shubuntu_> yeah to type your stuff in and paste the link here
<Lifeisfunny> how's that?
<jussi01> !repeat > Lifeisfunny
<ubottu> Lifeisfunny, please see my private message
<xnv> shubuntu_: What echo6 said. It's also in the topic of the channel.
<Lifeisfunny> ahh yes
<Lifeisfunny> after how many minutes?
<shubuntu_> oh cool sorry thanks
<Wimpie> !ssh > Wimpie
<ubottu> Wimpie, please see my private message
<jussi01> Lifeisfunny: 10 - 15. also, perhaps consider giving more information on your problem
<Lifeisfunny> repeat?
<Lifeisfunny> spend the day here huh
<Lifeisfunny> w/ 1291 user
<xnv> Wimpie: man sshd_config
<Lifeisfunny> s
<jazon> hi.  where can i get help for ubuntu on powerPC ?
<jussi01> !attitude | Lifeisfunny
<ubottu> Lifeisfunny: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> jazon: #ubuntu-ppc
<Wimpie> K thanks xnv
<xnv> Wimpie: Line 417
<Lifeisfunny> ahhh my attitude
<jazon> ikonia: thx :-)
<Lifeisfunny> if you want my attitude to change, tell Ikonia to lay off
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: Quit it.
<lina> echo6, what was that about editing? stupid tv stole my attention
<darius> how do I play files with file extention .mid in totem?
<kibibyte>  how to redirect frxample localhost to www.yahoo.com ?
<Lifeisfunny> w/ 1291 users         two might know what's going on but who knows when they'll be back
<xnv> darius: Do you have to play them in totem, or do you just want to be able to play them?
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: I've asked you politly in a private message to stop with this attitude, now I'm asking you a final time to stop
<Lifeisfunny> I'm wondering why I close my client and lose my server list
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: If you're asking how long you should wait before repeating your question:  half an hour or so.
<ae> what permissions (for security) should a php file have on a webserver?
<ikonia> ae: depends what permissions the webserver running them needs
<ikonia> ae: normally just execute of the webserver owner
<ae> ikonia: is that 755?
<Lifeisfunny> Flannel, thanks,  that's the first time I've ever heard of anything along that matter
<cambazz> hello what is the package name for sun 6 jdk
<Flannel> ae: you only need read permissions from the webserver
<ikonia> ae: 500 should do it
<Flannel> ae: that'd be 644
<Flannel> ikonia: You only need read.
<Wimpie> What is the command from finding me own network IP ? I did ifconfig but couldn't find a good one only 127.0.0.1 (what localhost is)
<ikonia> Flannel: I thought php needed execute too
<tech0007> what are backports? is it safe to enabel them in sources.list?
<Flannel> ikonia: Nope, the interpreter just reads
<ikonia> Flannel: fair enough, I'll bow on that one
<ae> Flannel: ikonia: thanks for the info
<jussi01> Lifeisfunny: if you want to discus the rules, please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-ops  - otherwise, please read the following link and keep this channel free for support.
<jussi01> !guidelines > Lifeisfunny
<ubottu> Lifeisfunny, please see my private message
<DistroJockey> !backports | tech0007
<ubottu> tech0007: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jasdevan> cambazz: sun-java6-sdk      if you type "sudo apt-get install sun-" and hit tab twice, it'll show you all the possibilities.
<Flannel> tech0007: Usually you don't want to enable the backports repository, no
<tech0007> Flannel:  why?
<nyarla> anybody knows if trackerd (hardy/gnome) can index firefox3 history?
<jazon> in case anyone here knows, I have a usr5420 tat I am trying to make work in feisty on a powerPC ... compile fails with rndis_wlan and ndiswrapper is apparently not an option for PPC ...
<Flannel> tech0007: They aren't tested nearly as much as regular ones, and also can bring in large functionality changes, which isn't always compatable with everything.
<Wimpie> nvm I fount the good IP :)
<Wimpie> found*
<tech0007> Flannel: if OOo 3.0 will be included in intrepid, will it also be included in hardy as a backport? just confused...
<duncan_busy> anyone here using xchat?
<duncan_busy> I have a question about a setting I can't find.
<Wimpie> I did !ftp at the Ubottu but he only gave cleints are there also possible ways to config a FPT(server)
<felek> Ktoś z Polski?
<Slart> !ftpd
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Flannel> tech0007: no, stuff doesn't automatically get backported.  Backports are unofficially done by people who feel like it, basiclaly.  Firefox 3 final still isn't in -backports for Gutsy
<gvk> That thing crashed in a week more than fx2 crashed in a year.
<duncan_busy> Flannel, any idea why Intrepid doesn't have OOo3.0?
<acp_> hi, I have config my dad phone to be use as modem by his ubuntu using wvdial. its working fine except that I have to run sudo wvdial on the terminal which my dad dont want that I plan to create a luncher but how will I pass the password in my command?
<Wimpie> Thanks ftpd is the good one :/ me bad\
<duncan_busy> acp_, have you tried it? I think it will ask iteself. Try a test launchaer and see.
<Slart> acp_: you can make sudo use a file for input and put the password in that file.. (NB!.. cleartext password in a file isn't a good thing)
<Flannel> duncan_busy: You'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<duncan_busy> Flannel, thanks. Can you answer an xchat question?
<Flannel> duncan_busy: Just because it doesn't have it now doesn't mean it wont, although import deadline has passed.
<Flannel> duncan_busy: but they'll be able to tell you all about it in +1
<Flannel> duncan_busy: You'd have to ask the question :)
<acp_> k thanks,Il try ur suggestion
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i cannot use "unlock" in users-admin, it's greyed out
<moldy> i have found some similiar bug reports via google, but no working solution yet (8.04.1)
<ulaas> hi! I have upgraded dapper to hardy on raid1 with  a degraded config and i have trouble booting. dpkg configure fails with lilo config complaining about -G switch
<duncan_busy> Flannel, I have mentioned it in #ubuntu+1 - it was one of Mark's planned features if I remember right. And it runs find for me on Hardy.
<Flannel> duncan_busy: I meant re: xchat
<duncan_busy> Flannel, do you know if there is a setting in xchat to stop all channels from recording join/part messages?
<Flannel> duncan_busy: I'm not sure about "recording" but if you mean displaying, yeah.
<duncan_busy> Flannel, I can only do it one channel at a time and the setting is reset when I restart xchat.
<Slart> !ignorejoin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignorejoin
<Slart> bah
<duncan_busy> Flannel, I don't want any of those messages in the chat window, for all channels, ever.
<Flannel> duncan_busy: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Flannel> duncan_busy: I believe that should persist, but I can't tell you for sure.
<duncan_busy> Flannel, is that a preference I'm telling the server directly?
<Flannel> duncan_busy: No, thats an xchat setting
<duncan_busy> Flannel, i'll try it and let you know. thanks
<p4_xxx> hi, i have been reading a lot about how can i configure an account user to restric them in only see her/his home directory and not to see other user account and surf around them but im confused, i created an account with the name guest without privileges but with this account im able to see everything on other users account. can someone help if is it possible to achieve this in ubuntu?
<ikonia> p4_xxx: are you looking at chrooting ?
<ikonia> p4_xxx: or a restricted shell ?
<wols> p4_xxx: ls -l /home
<wols> are home directories readable by world?
<duncan_busy> p4_xxx, you need to go to the other accounts and make sure that the bottom set of permission 'Others' does not have read any rights.
<wols> ikonia: user a can look at /home/b's files
<duncan_busy> p4_xxx, I'm talking about 'System > Settings > Users & Groups'
<Wimpie> !ftpd > Wimpie
<ubottu> Wimpie, please see my private message
<ikonia> wols: pardon ?
<ikonia> wols: sorry wasn't paying attention
<roachmmflhyr> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<duncan_busy> p4_xxx, world = 'Others'
<roachmmflhyr> !drus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drus
<roachmmflhyr> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<axyjo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<roachmmflhyr> !shit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit
<wols> ikonia: user files and dirs are world readable. at least that'S what he said. dunno if he meant it too or if he wants a chroot as you suggested
<Slart> roachmmflhyr: wrong channel for this..
<ikonia> roachmmflhyr: please stop messing with the bot
<ikonia> roachmmflhyr: stop that language please
<roachmmflhyr> ikonia, sorry
<Slart> roachmmflhyr: if you want to play with the bot do it in private chat..
<p4_xxx> i create an account from system > administration >user and groups
<roachmmflhyr> Slart, just alittle lonely
<abchirk> lol
<duncan_busy> Flannel, that didn't work. I'm still seeing the notifications...
<wols> p4_xxx: pastebin the result of "ls -l /home/
<Slart> roachmmflhyr: free hugs in #ubuntu-offtopic.. or so I've heard
<roachmmflhyr> Slart, sweet
<Nikso1> Hello
<ikonia> hi
<Flannel> duncan_busy: http://t0x.in/xchathidejoinpart.html  might be able to give you other options.  Ive never actually used Xchat
<Nikso1> I need some help !
<terbo> Nikso1: get in line.
<Lifeisfunny> incredible
<Wimpie> Hello can some one hep me with ftpd I installed the package only it is not a Pug and Play package it seems can some one help me there is no man Ftpd aswell so if there is a guide on the internet please link it :)
<wols> !ask | Nikso1
<ubottu> Nikso1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> terbo: That attitude isn't needed
<wols> Wimpie: use another ftp daemon. either vsftpd, pure-ftpd or proftpd
<roachmmflhyr> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> roachmmflhyr: you've been told before not to abuse the bot!
<duncan_busy> Nikso1, what's the problem my friend?
<Wimpie> k thanks wols will do :)
<roachmmflhyr> wols, thats not abuse
<Nikso1> I want to use ubuntu in my laptop but a cant because when I set my graphic card the LCD get black
 * terbo shrugs emphatically
<wols> roachmmflhyr: if you continue you will be even more lonely since you will be probably removde from the channel
<roachmmflhyr> wols, I was just making sure the bot understood the rules too
<mutk__> Greetings all. I am about to download Ubuntu 8.04. The problem I have is that the release notes are arranged under version number but the mirrors are arranged under the release name. SO which is 8.04 ?
<wols> Nikso1: what videocard?
<duncan_busy> Nikso1, which version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<Slart> mutk__: 8.04 would be hardy heron
<wols> mutk__: hardy heron is 8.04
<duncan_busy> mutk__, they all point to the same CD's
<Nikso1> 8.04
<wols> Nikso1: which videocard do you use?
<mutk__> Slart, wols duncan_busy Thanks guys..
<Nikso1> Via Chrome 9 hc
<duncan_busy> wols, I need to get something else done, I hope you can help Nikso1 . Duncan out.
<moldy> ahh. users-admin works locally, but not from an ltsp terminal
<moldy> any idea how i could get this to work?
<p4_xxx> these are the results  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37393/     with the command ﻿ls -l /home/
<wols> Nikso1: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nikso1> Sorry Wols
<wols> p4_xxx: see all those drwxr-xr-x parts? those ar permissions. the last r-x means it is world readable by everyone
<Nikso1> I did not understand you
<p4_xxx> yes
<wols> Nikso1: put the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log file i9n a pastebin
<wols> !permissions | p4_xxx
<ubottu> p4_xxx: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<axyjo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<batsquid> i have an old ubuntu server that just broke down, so i got a new computer and i want to use the old harddisk which is OK and full of files, config etc. i want to spend as little time as possible, so i need to simply use the old disk, no reinstall etc. however, when i start up the new computer, everything is OK until ubuntu starts up X. i don't really need X, but i do need a TTY - none of which are responding to ctrl-c or ctrl-d ; i get no login pr
<axyjo> single user mode?
<p4_xxx> ok so i have to change permissions for others right?
<vox> batsquid: press ctrl-alt-f1
<ikonia> basti: boot into single user mode and disable X
<joaopinto> batsquid, yo use X you will need to reconfigure with: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<batsquid> vox, that simply changes to TTY1 which still has the X error message on screen. no response
<ikonia> batsquid: boot into single user mode and disable X
<batsquid> joaopinto, well first i need to get a PROMPT
<joaopinto> batsquid, try TTY2, F2, anyway TTY1 should work
<ikonia> batsquid: booting into single user mode will give you a prompt
<joaopinto> you just need to acknowledge the error message
<batsquid> joaopinto, i have tried, please read my post
<batsquid> ikonia, how do i do that?
<Nikso1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37394/
<ikonia> batsquid: add the line "single" to your kernel boot parameters
<batsquid> joaopinto, wrong.
<Nikso1> Good idea this service
<batsquid> ikonia, how can i do that w/o a prompt
<mutk__> Well I _think_ I need a very specific version 8.04' as I am tracking down a suspected lib-ssl or perl LWP problem.. It appears that http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04/  has the same files available as http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04.1/
<joaopinto> batsquid, well, follow ikonia's sugesstion
<ikonia> basti: press "e" at the grub menu and edit the line
<nogagplz> Hey guys, is there a guide somewhere on how to disable Pulseaudio in Kubuntu 8.04?
<batsquid> ikonia, thank you
<lunch> the lease time for dhcp server is measured in minutes? hours?
<Slart> lunch: seconds is the standard for commands afaik
<p4_xxx> like  for a user in the home directory for the user test-x i have to write like this      sudo chmod 700 -R test-x   is this correct?
<mutk__> Anyone that watched the release of 8.04, was it originally released with files called ubuntu-8.04.1...,  ?
<Slart> lunch: might be different for some stuff though.. what does the man page say?
<lunch> Slart, ok.  how to tell server to discard all leases when rebooted?
<joaopinto> p4_xxx, if you want to 700 on the entire dir contents, yes, note that you will be setting executable on  every file....
<Slart> lunch: it doesn't do that by default?
<xnv> mutk__: Not originally, no. 8.04.1 contains modifications to 8.04
<mutk__> xnv, Ok So that is not what I want :)
<Flannel> mutk__: 8.04.1 is what you want.
<xnv> mutk__: Why not?
<Flannel> mutk__: 8.04.1 is a point release, released 3 months after 8.04, which contains a number of bug fixes and updates on the CD
<mutk__> No. As I said I have a very specific _need_ to use original 8.04
<mutk__> Flannel, Yes I want those bugs. Thanks.
<JackPhil> i can't trun off acpi
<mutk__> Flannel, Seriously.
<lunch> Slart, ok, it say seconds
<JackPhil> if the kernel boot with acpi=off
<alin> Anyone who can help me install wireless card on ubuntu???
<JackPhil> it will hang when detect ata or something
<mutk__> As I said I am tracking down a behavioural change in perl's LWP , so I need to see the original 8.04 release.
<joaopinto> mutk__, You will need to digg up on mirrors
<Flannel> mutk__: You can't get it anymore, as far as I know.
<xnv> mutk__: "As I said"? When did you ever say these things?
<mutk__> _>   Well I _think_ I need a very specific version 8.04' as I am tracking down a suspected lib-ssl or perl LWP problem.. It appears that http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04/  has the same files available as http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04.1/
<Flannel> mutk__: "those bugs" include a number of DNS patches, and the SSL patch.
<p4_xxx> ok so i can do that in folder like Documents. Pictures, videos instead of every file in it i thik i got it
<xnv> mutk__: Hmm, I stand corrected. Missed that. Sorry.
<Flannel> mutk__: correct. 8.04 has the same files as 8.04.1, because the former has a few major security issues.
<alin> Does anybody know how to install a wireless card driver on linux???
<jimmyspark> ﻿argh my crl shift alt capslock scroll-lock keys have all stopped working please help
<jimmyspark> lol
<mutk__> Flannel Really. It is not for personal use, it is to actually look at the lib-ssl and perl LWP implementations. I have been told it _worked_ on the 8.04 releasde, and was subsequently broken after an update
<xnv> jimmyspark: Try a different keyboard
<Nikso1> Wols I tried everything to make it works
<batsquid> mutk__ shouldn't you be at #ubuntu-devel
<mutk__> batsquid, No, I don't think so. This is a general q, how to get original 8.04 :)
<Flannel> mutk__: I don't know of any mirrors that have 8.04 anymore, I don't even have a personal copy anymore.  You can probably ask and get one, or if you have a shipit CD (and maybe the best buy CDs?)
<mutk__> Anyway thanks again everyone, appreciate the advice.
<alin> Wireless card help, please?
<mutk__> Flannel, Thanks :)
<alp> hello, anyone experiencing that the grails homepage (http://grails.org/) is extremly slow, too? its not just slow when showing the page, it slows down my whole system. i'm using the current firefox and i never experienced such things with other websites
<alp> any ideas?
<roundhousekick> hi
<central> hello, please can you tell me what is the best with ubuntu 804.1 GNOME or KDE ?
<Flannel> central: They're different, its personal preference
<alp> central: depends on you
<central> what do you use ? gnome or kde ?
<roundhousekick> central: you can also use xfce if you want
<Slart> central: try typing !best
<batsquid> gnome
<col> central depends on your preference, but most people use GNOME i would say, and theres a lot of support for it. I find GNOME easier than KDE.
<alp> central: i'm gnome user, because i dont like kde's way of managing much stuff
<DistroJockey> central, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<batsquid> xubuntu = xfce
<roundhousekick> xubuntu= xfce
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.1 on an IBM Thinkpad T42 produces no sound after I removed and re-inserted the file ~/.irssi/irssi-sound-script.pl and added a softlink ~/.irssi/autorun/splitlong.pl. Pressing GNOME Sound Preferences > Sound Events > Sound playback > Autodetect > > Test does not produce any sound. The Volume control applet has disappeared. How to troubleshoot?
<central> so i better to keep using gnome
<Slart> bullgard4: see if alsa finds your card, "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<batsquid> central, you may like the others, just try them :)
<Slart> central: try the live cd of both kubuntu and ubuntu... see which one you like best
<alp> bullgard4: ubuntu 8 uses pulseaudio as default. try installing pavucontrol
<central> yes you give me a good idea
<central> i will try both :)
<wols> bullgard4: check if alsa stuff is still loaded and working
<backenfutter> is there a way to tell my laptop it should act as router between eth0 and ppp ?
<Lifeisfunny> I've lost all entries in my xchat server menu.  happened with the entries under gthumb's 'Move' feature too.     (a repost; pardons if to early)
<col> central, if your pc is really slow, it would pay of, perfomancewise, using xfce
<Slart> backenfutter: I would say yes.. iptables can do almost anything.. except make breakfast =)
<linduxed> what tools do i use to check hdd integrity (thoroughly)?
<Slart> backenfutter: take a look at !ics ... I think it talks mostly about sharing a network connection between two network cards.. but it might be adaptable to your case
<Slart> linduxed: fsck?
<Nikso1> wols do you know some thing about my problem?
<linduxed> Slart: is the the most thorough tool at disposal?
<Slart> linduxed: there might be some other stuff.. perhaps something that stress-tests the hard drive more
<bullgard4> Slart: : 'aplay -l' and 'cat /proc/asound/cards' both find "Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at irq 11".
<Slart> linduxed: what do you want to do?
<Slart> bullgard4: try the pulseaudio suggestion then.. seems like alsa finds the card at least
<roundhousekick> would ubuntu MID edition work on asus eee pc?
<alp> could anyone try www.grail.org? does it slow down the whole system in firefox3 or is it just me? very weird stuff
<Slart> linduxed: !eee
<Slart> bah
<alp> www.grails.org sorry
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<Wineo> hey i just upgraded my ubuntu from 7.1 and my cube went away :-( annybody know how to get my cube back?
<xam>  mutk__: I have a copy of ubuntu 8.04 the original release I suppose
<Slart> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mutk__> It is ok, I am digging.
<dabbu> when i run utorrent using wine the programe starts with zombie status and stops responding what i should do ?
<Lifeisfunny> Wineo, cubes are done in #compiz
<ikonia> dabbu: get support from wine may be a better solution
<mutk__> xam, I appreciate the thought. BTW I am in AU so it's a bit of a distance
<Wineo> kk sry
<Slart> dabbu: check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org.. or ask in #winehq
<ikonia> Wineo: ccsm settings,
<ikonia> Wineo: have you tried checking it's still enabled ?
<Wineo> yeah, but in stead of a cube, its a fance paneling system
<dabbu> that programe used to work properly but recently it stoped working
<ikonia> Wineo: try disabling the cube effect, then re-enabling it
<xam> Im in Fr I could setup a link on my hub in ZA or US if you want
<ikonia> dabbu: you may find better support from the wine communtiy
<payman> سلام دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی یا حتی اینگلیسی به انگلیسی داریم واسهubuntu
<Wineo> its not a cube effect button anymore its like no effects, ballanced effects and high effects
<mutk__> xam, No need thanks
<reikalusikka> How can I increase my transfer speed over lan when transferring files from xp to ubuntu, it's double the speed when transferring from xp to vista(same machine), I use file sharing
<bullgard4> alp: Why should I install pavucontrol? Another Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer works without it, and this T42 did produce sound without it also.
<Flannel> !ir | payman
<ubottu> payman: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<MikeSeth> ....
<MikeSeth> woa
<Slart> reikalusikka: I've found that samba can be really slow.. there are some speed tweaks out there (google will help you there) but I didn't find anything that made a real difference
<reikalusikka> Slart: I don't use samba :p
<Slart> reikalusikka: oh.. what are you using?
<reikalusikka> In xp I just share the file and then go in the network file
<reikalusikka> right click folder->share
<wols> bullgard4: what do the alsa mixers do?
<Slart> reikalusikka: ok.. and what protocol does that use?
<reikalusikka> Slart: what do you mean?
<nomasteryoda> there is an issue that i remember with samba and portmap .. or there was that slowed it to a crawl
<Nikso1> I need help! I want to do my graphic card works. can someone help me ?
<ikonia> nomasteryoda: samba shouldn't be aware of portmapper ?
<Slart> reikalusikka: what protocol are you using.. ftp, http, nfs.. or perhaps smb?
<nomasteryoda> i know
<reikalusikka> Slart: I really don't know I just right click folder in xp and properties-> share
<nomasteryoda> its still too early
<reikalusikka> then in ubuntu I go to network folder and drag and drop
<reikalusikka> haven't tried ftp
<Slart> reikalusikka: I think you'll find that you are using samba if you're sharing files between windows and ubuntu
<Slart> !samba
<bullgard4> wols: The 'Sound preferences' dialog window presents Default mixer Tracks > Device: 'Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer)'. So I believe that ALSA stuff is still loaded. But it is not working.
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<reikalusikka> I haven't installed it tho lol
<reikalusikka> how do I see if I have it installed?
<batsquid> reikalusikka samba support is built in
<reikalusikka> oh ok
<reikalusikka> should I try ftp instead
<bullgard4> wols: What should I answer to your question: "what do the alsa mixers do?" Please elaborate.
<Slart> reikalusikka: "dpkg -l | grep -i samba" might show you something
<alin> Can anyone help me install wireless card on ubuntu! i'm almost there...
<reikalusikka> ii  samba-common                               3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4                                   Samba common files used by both the server a
<reikalusikka> so I guess it's installed
<reikalusikka> is ftp faster?
<Slart> reikalusikka: it might be
<payman> can i have a dictionary in my ubuntu?
<reikalusikka> I'm atm getting ~3MB/s with ubuntu and ~7MB/s in vista
<Nikso1> I have a laptop with a Via Chrome 9 hc graphic card and when the ubuntu loads the screen stays black
<batsquid> ikonia, i have now booted my server with 'single' as kernel parameter. it asks me for root password 'for maintenance' - however that is scrambled for security reasons... so i pressed ctrl-d and same problem like  before. now what...
<Slart> reikalusikka: give ftp a try... see if the speeds improve
<icesword> mneptok, hi
<reikalusikka> Slart: Ok
<batsquid> reikalusikka my advice is use WinSCP (free windows software) from your windows PC to your ubuntu pc
<p4_xxx> ok now other user cant see what is on my desktop,documents, pictures etc. :), but now other problem i have dual boot, xp and ubuntu, in this box,  now my xp drive is in the desktop they can see evrithing, internet temp files history , i share this pc with two person, i think no more share. i need to learn a lot.
<reikalusikka> batsquid: ok
<reikalusikka> I'll try both lol
<amd007> What configurations I have to do in php to use ImageMagick?? I m using Ubuntu linux, XAMPP server & ImageMagic is already installed in Ubuntu
<AzizLight> does anyone know a good command line music player or a music player with a cli please? (besides vlc)
<abchirk> AzizLight cmdline mp3blaster :P
<batsquid> reikalusikka FTP is outdated, and not secure
<alin> wireless card help please please please
<roundhousekick> AzizLight: xmms
<cambazz_> hello. I insalled apache but I dont want it working by default
<favro> AzizLight: I use mpg123
<batsquid> reikalusikka WinSCP supports transfer using SCP and SFTP.
<reikalusikka> ok
<reikalusikka> which is better?
<banisterfiend>  hey guys anyone here? im trying to get a plugin working for wordpress but the plugin says i must install it into my /wp-content/plugins directory, anyone heard of this directory? i dont have it on my computer...do i craete it for my user name or in root or what?
<AzizLight> favro: mpg123 works alone or you need another app to make it work?
<AzizLight> roundhousekick: xmms has a cli?
<favro> AzizLight: I use it with eterm
<AzizLight> favro: what's eterm ?:S
<Nikso1> Hello I had some problems with my graphic card. I am trying to configure the xorg but its not working, the screen just stay black
<batsquid> reikalusikka i'd use SCP but both are secure
<payman> HOW WE CAN VOCE CHAT IN UBUNTU?pidgin havent voice,and we cant set up yahoo massenger in ubuntu?
<reikalusikka> batsquid: ok
<favro> AzizLight: a terminal emulator like gnome-terminal
<alin> Does anyone know anything about wireless cards???
<legend2440> payman: right click panel choose Add to panel choose Dictionary Lookup
<chronographer> Hi all. I am looking at getting a new computer, I wonder if anyone has experience with new graphics cards. AIT 4xxx or nvidia 200 series? which has best support? dual monitors, tv-out etc...
<payman> thx
<batsquid> payman tried http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ ?
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting > General Help says: "Move on to step 2." Where is 'step 2'?
<xam> Nikso1: have you solved your problem ?
<mneptok> icesword: heya
<Circus-Killer> payman, skype works well
<batsquid> legend2440 you should give him a break
<payman> skype is free too use?
<Slart> chronographer: nvidia has had some problems lately.. check their linux forums.. ati/amd is getting better and with their new policy when it comes to open source I think they will be the choice for linux soon
<Circus-Killer> yup
<jazon> hi.  can i update just my kernel from 2.6.20 to 2.6.24 ?
<Circus-Killer> not free as in free speach, but free as in beer
<batsquid> payman yes
<AzizLight> favro: yeah but it would work perfectly with gnome-terminal right?
<Slart> chronographer: but right now.. I'm not sure.. I'm just happy my computer works without problems..
<legend2440> batsquid: what?
<Circus-Killer> (couldnt resist)
<favro> AzizLight: sure
<mneptok> Circus-Killer: "speech" :P
<batsquid> legend2440 never mind, just that not everybody are experienced with English
<payman> thx a lot one qustion,sorry!if i have voice chat whit another pc both of pc should have a skyp?
<amd007> What configurations I have to do in php to use ImageMagick?? I m using Ubuntu linux, XAMPP server & ImageMagic is already installed in Ubuntu
<mneptok> payman: correct
<chronographer> =) i know, i want cutting edge, but don't want to bleed... starting to think ati is the way to go. I just have had better luck with nvidia for tv-out and 3d accel. I am using ati now and google earth goes way too slow.
<mneptok> chronographer: are you looking at a new machine or a new add-in?
<chronographer> new machine
<mneptok> chronographer: go with Intel
<chronographer> yep
<Slart> chronographer: before you run off buying a brand new nvidia card.. check out the nvidia linux forums.. I have a nvidia card myself which is working nicely but there seems to be many people out there with problems
<payman> thx my friends bye;)
<mneptok> chronographer: forget nVidia or ATI questions. just use Intel end-to-end.
<chronographer> ok. I have a gtx 260 lined up, but maybe I should go a cheaper older one
<legend2440> batsquid: earlier he asked       <payman> can i have a dictionary in my ubuntu?      so i was trying to tell him how to add dictionary to panel
<batsquid> legend2440 oh, sorry.
<chronographer> ﻿mneptok: no graphics card?
<wols> is there a "minimal install" for ubuntu? one file on the cd is bad it seems. can I install only a base system without downloading another ISO which taks 1 hour?
<reverseblade> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roundhousekick> where can I download latest driver for nvidia geforce 9000M Series?
<mneptok> chronographer: Intel graphics
<chronographer> hmmm...
<payman> legend2440 i solve my problem thx for u
<wols> roundhousekick: you might need nvidia.com drivers there. hardy has 169.xx only
<Flannel> wols: The alternate CD can, Desktop gives you one option: Full system.  Is the ISO bad or the burn?
<legend2440> payman: your welcome
<mneptok> chronographer: all of Intels grfx chipsets use 100% open drivers
<wols> the burn definitely. dunno about the ISO yet
<Flannel> !md5 | wols
<ubottu> wols: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<roundhousekick> will 169 driver work with a 9600M GT?
<wols> Flannel: alternate is same size as desktop :(
<chronographer> ﻿mneptok: i do like games sometimes though...
<wols> I know abouzt md5
<payman> :) i came back alater here is a good place:) i new user for ubuntu
<Flannel> wols: there's a minimal iso, its 8mb.  Of course you download packages during the install,
<Flannel> !minimal | wols
<ubottu> wols: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<batsquid> payman glad to have you with us :) later
<payman> thx see u all later;) bye
<mneptok> chronographer: that's why Sony made the PS3
<chronographer> =)
<mneptok> (which also runs Ubuntu)
<roundhousekick> mneptok: could  the "old" xbox run xubuntu?
<wols> Flannel: the minimal cd looks like what I want. and the download is bad :(
<chronographer> ps3 has a thing in the menu called 'install alternate OS' its designed for dual boot... they virtualise everything though, so no 3d i hear
<balachmar> Hi, how can I see the output of a running commandline utility when I log into the machine through ssh?
<maek> oh dear Flannel is here ... well no helping anyone for me .. damn
<mneptok> roundhousekick: no idea. i don't use or endorse any Microsoft products.
<chronographer> ﻿balachmar: run it with screen ???
<roundhousekick> mneptok: look at this page: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<balachmar> chronographer: But it is already running... And I don't want to restart it.
<roundhousekick> chronographer: I have screen, but I want to buy a new notebook which has a nvidia geforce 9600M GT :)
<mneptok> roundhousekick: something about "Xbox Linux" feels like "Satanic Christianity"
<mneptok> :P
<maek> laptops have a 9600GT ?? niiice
<chronographer> ﻿balachmar: then I think  no
<balachmar> chronographer: OK, thanks for the tip anyway.
<roundhousekick> maek: 9600M GT, it has same performance as a desktop 9500 GT
<Lukstr> Does anyone here know how to control the display of an OSD (i.e., have a script make one show up), I'm trying to program my laptop's hotkeys so the brightness adjustments show in the OSD
<maek> if only NVIDIA could write decent drivers for Linux or Xorg i should say
<maek> roundhousekick, oh thats kinda crap then
<ikonia> batsquid: are you fixed now ?
<roundhousekick> mneptok: but linux on xbox works fine, expecially dsl port and debian sarge port
<batsquid> Lukstr that's low level stuff, you need to know assembler (for your specific chipset) to do that
<Lukstr> no, batsquid, the ubuntu OSD
<joep01> Good Afternoon. Can anybody give a suggestion to upgrade a Breezy installation to Hardy. I would love to have an automatic upgrade facility as in e.g. Dapper.
<batsquid> ikonia, nope, the root password is scrambled so i'm still out of luck..
<roundhousekick> maek: but it's still enough to play call of duty 4 on max
<mneptok> roundhousekick: but like i said, i don't use or endorse MS products
 * mneptok is funny that way
<maek> lol wtf Linux on a ms product ??
<batsquid> Lukstr oh, don't know about that, sorry
<wols> Lukstr: not doable. OSD is different. you could fake the OSD of course
<Slart> joep01: I would recommand a reinstall.. but type !upgrade and see what the bot thinks about it
<ikonia> batsquid: are you using ubuntu ?
<vnix> I get "fail to connect to stream: invalid argument" when trying to play music
<Lukstr> wols: then how come the osd pops up when I hit the mute key
<batsquid> ikonia yes
<maek> roundhousekick, oh okay .. you gonna play it on native or WINE ??
<ikonia> batsquid: single user mode / recovery mode shouldn't ask you for a root password
<reikalusikka> batsquid: where can I get the winscp serveer?
<mneptok> joep01: upgrade Breezy to Dapper, and then go straight from Dapper to Gutsy.
<roundhousekick> maek: xbox-linux project is about 4 or 5 years old
<wols> Lukstr: but you'd need to be able to do some systems programming probably. C would be enough
<batsquid> ikonia it did (ubuntu server 6.10)
<joep01> Slart: That's an idea. One moment....
<wols> Lukstr: it's a function of the hard/firmware
<Flannel> mneptok, joep01: He means dapper to hardy
<ikonia> batsquid: have you set a root password
<batsquid> reikalusikka google it
 * mneptok facepalms
<reikalusikka> batsquid: I got the client from the site but I really can't find the client :D
<Lukstr> wols: how on earth is it a function the hard ware
<ikonia> batsquid: on the grub menu, you should see multiple options, something like "ubuntu 6.10 server" then "ubuntu 6.10 server recovery mode"
<mneptok> Flannel: thanks. can you follow me around and explain stuff when i peeve off the wife? ;)
<batsquid> reikalusikka the winscp (client/server is free software)
<HymnToLife> batsquid: boot from a live cd and chroot into your Ubuntu system
<maek> oh I didn't know that lol roundhousekick
<ikonia> batsquid: if you select "recovery mode" it won't ask you for a password
<HymnToLife> then you can change the root password
<reikalusikka> batsquid: is the client the server also?
<reikalusikka> I'm a bit confused
<Lukstr> Ubuntu has it's own built in OSD for when you adjust the volume, or screen brightness, has nothing to do with hardware. It should be pure software.
<maek> I know you can install ubuntu on a PS3
<vnix> I get "fail to connect to stream: invalid argument" when trying to play music. Please help. Thanks
<chronographer> i installed ubuntu on my toaster
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: winscp is a client that can do multiple protocols
<ikonia> chronographer: please dont mess around like that
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: there is no such thing as a winscp server
<roundhousekick> maek: you can use ubuntu and debian etch on a flashed xbox 360
<Hodenkeks> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<chronographer> =P
<Hodenkeks> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: well how do I set it up or something
<tomaw> Hodenkeks: do not spam pennergame links please.
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: which one? ssh?
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: I need to connect to a server
<reikalusikka> well
<HymnToLife> reikalusikka: just what do you want to do?
<ikonia> Hodenkeks: stop
<reikalusikka> transfer files
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: what do you want the server to do?
<reikalusikka> in lan
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: for lan, ftp is probably sufficient
<reikalusikka> xp->ubuntu
<ikonia> Hodenkeks: please stop posting spam links
<reikalusikka> ok
<chronographer> ﻿reikalusikka: ssh "sudo apt-get install openssh"
<HymnToLife> reikalusikka: then you must install the OpenSSH server on your Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Slart> Hodenkeks did it earlier today too..
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: vsftpd is a light FTP server. just install it and move the files to /home/ftp
<joep01> Slart:  No result. !upgrade in a command window says: command not found. mneptok: How? Apparently there is no upgrade facility. The only other way I think of is to install from scratch but I will then loos a lot of stuff.
<Slart> I don't think telling him off will help
<reikalusikka> uhm
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: another way is using SSH, which enables you to use a machine remotely
<Slart> joep01: oh.. I meant in here.. in the channel
<maek> roundhousekick, lol I wonder what MS think of that ...
<Slart> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reikalusikka> why do I need openssh?
<reikalusikka> :D
<chronographer> you can transfer files using ssh
<reikalusikka> I know
<joep01> Slart: OK!!
<batsquid> kenkku_ there is a winscp client / server google it.
<reikalusikka> hmm
<joep01> !upgrade
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: openssh is a way to do it. you can copy files over ssh, it's also securely encrpted
<chronographer> or just use smb
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: ok
<kenkku_> batsquid: but there is no such thing as winscp protocol
<mneptok> joep01: grab a Dapper CD image and insert in into your Breezy install. upgrade. reboot, update Dapper, and then hop to Hardy.
<batsquid> reikalusikka sorry was afk. just download winscp and connect to the ubuntu machine
<chronographer> "gksu shares-admin"
<roundhousekick> will the 9000 series drivers work on 9000 mobile series?
<reikalusikka> batsquid: how do I connect
<chronographer> use your ip address
<batsquid> kenkku_ so? it uses SCP or SFTP
<Slart> joep01: the bot doesn't like repeating itself.. check a few lines up..
<kenkku_> batsquid: it's like one would say "where do I get a putty server?"
<reikalusikka> batsquid: what do I need to do in ubuntu
<HymnToLife> reikalusikka: install openssh-server
<reikalusikka> so I just need to setup openssh and connect to it
<reikalusikka> ok
<HymnToLife> yes
<batsquid> reikalusikka make sure you have a SSH server running like HymnToLife said
<djamel> hi all, can someone tell me if there's a netinstall for hardy ? each time i burn the ISO, it tells me there's an error on the cd and the install fails..
<chronographer> ﻿openssh needs no setting up afaik
<Flannel> !minimal | djamel
<ubottu> djamel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joep01> mneptok: Yes. That is a possibility but do I first have to reformat the partition?
<Slart> !minimal | djamel
<reikalusikka> batsquid: ok
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: just install openssh-server and then you can use winscp to connect to it (jos haluat windows-koneelta yhdistää)
<mneptok> joep01: nope
<vnix> erm.... hello anyone please help me? thanks
<djamel> thanks :))
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: ok thank you(kiitti:P)
<HymnToLife> vnix: what's up?
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: when connecting to a ssh server, I believe the relevant option in winscp is "scp". scp is a way to copy files over ssh
<djamel> by the way i was in an ubuntu event in caracas last month, it was cool :)
<HymnToLife> kenkku_: WinSCP will use SFTP by default
<HymnToLife> anfand fallback to SFTP if it fails
<joep01> mneptok: I didn't think Dapper is a live-CD version from where you can install.
<reikalusikka> ok
<HymnToLife> ... or the otherway around maybe, not sure
<kenkku_> HymnToLife: you mean scp by default, fallback to sftp?
<vnix> HymnToLife thanks for reply. I get "fail to connect to stream: invalid argument" when trying to play music. Please help. Thanks
<Flannel> kenkku_: no, scp is a fallback for sftp
<HymnToLife> anyway, both will work on a default OpenSSH install
<kenkku_> HymnToLife: yes, I remember the default is to use both
<reikalusikka> do I use 127.0.0.1 when connecting in lan to the server?
<kenkku_> what's sftp, btw?
<mneptok> joep01: your Breezy install will detect the new (Dapper) release when you insert the CD and it will offer to upgrade from it.
<kenkku_> is it FTP over SSH?
<HymnToLife> vnix: codecs problem maybe?
<Flannel> kenkku_: More or less, yeah.
<HymnToLife> kenkku_: no
<HymnToLife> no
<reikalusikka> scp
<batsquid> kenkku_ secure ftp
<reikalusikka> or sftp
<reikalusikka> not sure yet :D
<kenkku_> but does it relate to SSH in any way=
<kenkku_> *?
<HymnToLife> yes
<batsquid> SCP != SFTP
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HymnToLife> itbut not to FTP
<vnix> I try to reinstall already and it was perfect until just now. i wonder which upgrade causing that
<joep01> mneptok: Thanks. I will try that and see what happens. I will be back later. Thanks again.
<HymnToLife> it has nothing to do with FTP
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: 127.0.0.1 is the local computer. eli se kone itse
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: internal IPs differ, some use 10.0.0.x, some use others
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: what should I use then
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: how do I see it?
<HymnToLife> kenkku_: both SCP and SFTP will work
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: you can get a clue of the internal ip naming scheme by checking out your own IP
<Flannel> HymnToLife: It serves the same purpose, and if we're not going to be technical, sftp : ftp :: ssh : telnet is good enough for most people.
<HymnToLife> you shouldn't need to modify the default settings, just enter the IP adress of the server and your login info
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: ifconfig will show you the computer's IP address
<agent> is there a way to focus the window that gnome-open opened a document in?
<HymnToLife> Flannel: Ubuntu and Windows also serve the same purpose, they're both OSes ;)
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: on windows, it's under some menus in the network admin thingy
<roundhousekick> will the 9000 series drivers work on 9000 mobile series? (I was AFK)
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: I found it
<batsquid> Flannel you really shouldn't advice people to use anything /not secure/. you never know what they use it for
<reikalusikka> kenkku_: and got it working
<Flannel> HymnToLife: And for a good portion of the population, they don't care/know/whatever that they use.
<Flannel> batsquid: What?
<reikalusikka> batsquid: HymnToLife kenkku_ thank you all lol
<kenkku_> reikalusikka: hyvä
<HymnToLife> roundhousekick: if that's nvidia you're talking about, each release of the drivers comes with a complete list of supported devices, so I guess you could check that
<batsquid> Flannel therefore point them to a /secure/ alternative..
<Flannel> batsquid: What are you talking about?
<pajamian> batsquid: you shouldn't advise anyone on anything unless you know what they will use it for.
<batsquid> Flannel you said sftp : ftp :: ssh : telnet is good enough for most people.
<Flannel> batsquid: right.  The comparsion of "sftp is to ftp as ssh is to telnet" is accurate enough
<batsquid> pajamian you can, if you are considering security
<pajamian> batsquid: so everyone should drive an armoured car to work and never consider a bicycle?
<batsquid> pajamian in computing - YES
<batsquid> pajamian read up.
<batsquid> security matters
<HymnToLife> pajamian: so what are you suggesting here?
<vnix> HymnToLife: I change the setting in sound. I change all the auto detect to manual ^^
<kenkku_> in computing it should never be of any harm to use a secure alternative. usually it has no difference in the usage
<batsquid> kenkku_ good point
<pajamian> I'm suggesting that FTP is appropriate for some circumstances over SFTP and it really depends on the situation.  You shouldn't advise one way or the other without knowing the situation first.
<mutk__> People need to be protected from themselves. THerefore any security is good security.
<kenkku_> it doesn't feeel different to use a secure way, because you really never see any difference between them
<kenkku_> it's all under the hood
<HymnToLife> pajamian: we know the situation, he explained it well enough
<Flannel> Alright, we're getting offtopic.  If anyone wants to continue this conversation, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenkku_> whereas the difference between a tank and a bicycle is.. well, noticeable
<batsquid> nuff said.
<DavidDavid> every time, I always face choices, short time, small team, no money
<kenkku_> well, I'll end it here
<kenkku_> could someone dim the sun for me please, my screen doesn't like it
<DavidDavid> best tested solution, best application, that's only I can do
<mutk__> Flannel, I think I figured out why 8.04 has been removed from mirrors. A rather dramatic SSL problem was found. As you and others alluded to.
<HymnToLife> mutk__: yeah, I laughed quite hard that day :p
<Flannel> mutk__: I believe its standard practice for point releases anyway.  I don't think you can get 6.06 anymore either, juts 6.06.1
<mneptok> mutk__: SSH, not SSL.
<DavidDavid> Continue to progress, CIMM, best tested solution, best application, earn very small money.
<wols> Flannel: thank you for the minimal CD link. Exactly the kind of installer I need :)
<batsquid> DavidDavid off-topic
<DavidDavid> every time, I always face choices, short time, small team, no money; clients need CIMM, best tested solution, best application,
<Flannel> DavidDavid: Please stop.
<batsquid> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Flannel> batsquid: We're around, don't worry
<HymnToLife> batsquid: ! ops
<HymnToLife> if they're not around
<batsquid> HymnToLife thanks
<DavidDavid> ? programming CASE in Linux
<kenkku_> !offtopic | DavidDavid
<ubottu> DavidDavid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mutk__> mneptok, This says SSL   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000705.html
<mutk__> mneptok, I know the difference BTW
<payman> how can i find any pdf or video for learning ubuntu &genom
<mutk__> HymnToLife, I didn't laugh, I take security issues seriously..
<HymnToLife> mutk__: so do I... when they affect me ;)
<djamel> payman : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<HymnToLife> And I gave up on Linux on servers long ago
<mutk__> Flannel, So any hints where I'd find the source packages on mirrors? Or do the mirrors no carry them? (BTW I notice you get silly trolls here too)
<HymnToLife> and this was really the stupidest thing ever
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> sorry to shatter your dreams ;)
<HymnToLife> anyway
<batsquid> HymnToLife what do you mean "gave up on linux on servers"? what do you use now?
<sam__> nklnml
<HymnToLife> source packages, I guess they are on the mirrors, since you can get them with apt-dource
<Flannel> mutk__: Unfortunately no community is free of trolls.  But, no, I really have no idea where to find the old stuff.  I'm *sure* it exists somewhere, but that somewhere may not be publically available.
<HymnToLife> batsquid: Windows
<HymnToLife> ..
<HymnToLife> nah, just kidding, BSD
<wols> mutk__: source packages of what exactly?
<sam__> can we run gtalk on ubuntu
<sam__> ?
<mutk__> wols, 8.04 of course :)
<sam__> how?
<kenkku_> sam__: yes, without the voice calls afaik
<snarkster> sam__: gtalk as in google talk?
<wols> mutk__:the source debs are all available at the same place as the binaries
<wols> tarbaals are available too
<askand> Is there something like http analyzer for Ubuntu?
<batsquid> HymnToLife just had to ask. for me linux is good enough for my home server so far
<mutk__> I come from the Red Hat world, where we keep archives of most releases and interim updates on a FTP server for sources.. I assume Ubuntu does the same..
<Slart> askand: what does http analyzer do?
<sam__> how can we run gtalk on ubuntu??
<HymnToLife> batsquid: we're going OT here, beware of the ops :p
<mutk__> wols, Sure I know. But as I said I need the actual sources of the 8.04 releas not the updated one..
<reikalusikka> batsquid: my transger seed is now lower lol :D
<kenkku_> sam__: you can't, maybe with wine, but it's probably not the best idea
<wols> sam__: yes. gtalk is simply jabber
<askand> Slart: It can trace and display wide range of  		information, including Header, Timing, Content, Cookies, Query Strings,  		Post data, Request and Response Stream, redirection URLs and more. It  		has a  		request  		builder that enables you to handcraft  		a HTTP/HTTPS Request. It also provides cache information and session  		clearing, as well as HTTP status code information and several filtering  		options. A useful developer tool for p
<kenkku_> sam__: you can use pidgin to use google talk, but you won't be able to to make calls
<snarkster> use pidgin to talk on gtalk
<wols> sam__: any jabber client works
<batsquid> reikalusikka what?
<reikalusikka> batsquid: my transfer speed through winscp is slower than with samba
<batsquid> reikalusikka oh you mean transfer speed :)
<wols> mutk__: remove security from sources.list and apt-get update. then try to get sources
<Slart> askand: I guess there might be something available for firefox.. a plugin perhaps.. you could always sniff the network traffic if you want to do it the hard way
<reikalusikka> batsquid: yeah
<lolo> can someone tell me why i get picture but no sound when i run ivtv-tune -c 4?
<batsquid> reikalusikka too bad..
<mutk__> wols, Good plan.
<reikalusikka> :(
<batsquid> reikalusikka are you sure you are transferring through /local/ and not via internet and back?
<wols> askand: there are ffox plugins. look for "header"
<legend2440> sam_ there is a package called   gtalk  in synaptic. not sure if thats the same one your asking about
<askand> Slart: I want to sniff the trafick from a certain process is that possible?
<reikalusikka> batsquid: how I transfer through local?
<kenkku_> askand: you can inspect network traffic within firefox with firebug
<wols> askand: liveheaders I think is the´extension name. and there are others like webdeveloper and the like
<Slart> askand: afaik you can't do that..
<bullgard4> What is the process name of Ubuntu's sound daemon?
<batsquid> reikalusikka if both computers are on the same network
<reikalusikka> batsquid: yes
<pisse> Hi! Is there a nice script that can make thumbnails easy? Would be nice with a right-click and "make thumbnail" or something directly in the file browser. Or maybe a add-on to gimp can do it?
<wols> askand: yes, wireshark can do that
<askand> wols: nice
<wols> bullgard4: there are several. depends which one you run.
<mutk__> wireshark can follow a protocol
<Slart> bullgard4: pulseaudio uses alsa afaik.. I dont know what the alsa process is called
<wols> mutk__: and PIDs
<reikalusikka> batsquid: how do I know if it goes through lan not internet?
 * roundhousekick found Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT in list of supported graphic cards
<batsquid> reikalusikka set both computers to static ip 192.168.0.x, netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.0.x and replace the x with 0 and 1 - should be opposite on the two computers. then connect the two pcs with a network cable
<batsquid> reikalusikka i don't know your network config
<kenkku_> that's one way :P
<sam__> THANX
<reikalusikka> batsquid: now I have the 2 computers connected to a modem, the other by wireless
<Slart> pisse: thumbnails for what? images? movies?
<reikalusikka> I connect with my xp computer to ubuntu
<reikalusikka> 10.0.0.4 ip
<bullgard4> wols: Please tell me the names.
<batsquid> reikalusikka hard for me to say, but using the above should get the two on the same net temporarily
<wols> I only know the names of the programs, not binaries, but dpkg -L is helpful there
<pisse> Slart: images.. I'm making a homepage so I want an easy way of resizing 77 images :]
<sam__> IS there any sound amplifier software for ubuntu linux???
<wols> pulseaudio esound, artsd dmix
<reikalusikka> batsquid: but they are in lan lol.
<jschoolc> how do you determine your default window manager? and how do you switch it to something else?
<reikalusikka> well
<reikalusikka> I try to get it work
<reikalusikka> if it's even possible
<sam__>  IS there any sound amplifier software for ubuntu linux???
<wols> jschoolc: update-alternatives. ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<Slart> pisse: search in synaptic for "thumbnail" there seem to eb quite a few of them around
<wols> pisse: imagemagick's convert
<pajamian> pisse: Imagemagick is nice and easy, but it's command like.
<sam__>  IS there any sound amplifier software for ubuntu linux???
<pajamian> *line
<batsquid> reikalusikka not sure i follow. but it won't hure to make sure you are transferring directly (eg not via internet)
<batsquid> s/hure/hurt/
<tommo> how do I force quit?
<vinit> hi
<sam__>  IS there any sound amplifier software for ubuntu linux???
<reikalusikka> batsquid: true but that what you explained sounds too much work lol :D
<batsquid> tommo from where?
<reikalusikka> I don't want to mess with my internet configs
<Slart> sam__: sound amplifier? audacity can edit sounds.. probably make them louder too
<pajamian> tommo: force quit what?
<tommo> well is there something similar to task manager in ubuntu so I can see all tasks running and end tasks as needed
<batsquid> reikalusikka if that's too much work... well, you could simply unplug your modem - unless your LAN goes through a routermodem of yours
<Slart> tommo: system monitor.. in system, administration
<reikalusikka> batsquid: no it doesn't
<pajamian> tommo: not sure of a gui ap, but there is ps for the command line.
<reikalusikka> batsquid: I could try it later today lol
<batsquid> reikalusikka if the speed is still low, then i don't know how to help you further.
<reikalusikka> batsquid:  ok
<bastid_raZor> tommo; or top in CLI
<Slart> htop > top =)
<vinit> ne boduy there to help me
<Ademan> does firefox look in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins for plugins? i've got libflashplayer.so in there but it's not being recognized, do i need an xpt file to go with it? (hand installing flash 10 beta...)
<vinit> my external hdd is not detecting
<opr> hi
<pajamian> top will only list a screenfull of processes, ps is better unless you want to see what is using the most resources.
<jschoolc> wols: thanks, metacity is the default?
<opr> i did this export SHELLCODE="shellcode here"
<opr> how do i find what address SHELLCODE begins at?
<wols> jschoolc: it'S the default gnome WM
<wols> opr: huh?
<mahesh> help>>> i want to know a good player which can play the .rm files and .rmvb also
<batsquid> tommo open a terminal or console from your menu in ubuntu. type `ps aux | grep -i NAME` (replace NAME with name of program) and you will get a PID (process id). use that with kill to end the program . type `kill PID` (replace PID with the pid you got from previous step)
<wols> opr: are you trying to execute shellcode via env variable?
<opr> well sureley SHELLCODE is stored in the memory?
<wols> !realmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia
<gregor> Hello all! I have problem with phpmyadmin i install every thing like here http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=510 but when i go to http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ it say "The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server."
<wols> mahesh: helixplayer
<opr> no i have shellcode loaded into an env var
<bazhang> mahesh, realplayer can
<wols> opr: we don't support script kiddies
<opr> and i want to find what address SHELLCODE begins at
<wols> opr: you make no sense
<opr> wols: if i was a script kiddy i wouldnt be doing it myself would i? faggot
<gregor> Hello all! I have problem with phpmyadmin i install every thing like here http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=510 but when i go to http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ it say "The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server."
<bazhang> opr, no name calling
<mahesh> bazhang : realplayer is available only as the .bin it is not working well also
<wols> anyone who who tries to put shellcode into a env var is not even a script kiddie
<opr> bazhang, he called me a script kiddy
<pajamian> mahesh: just about any Linux media player will do if you have the right codecs.
<bastid_raZor> wols; i bet you get talked mean to just about daily.. IMO to the point answers are best
<opr> wols: stfu fag, its a way to exploit things, you obviously know nothing about stack smashing etc
<Chrizz_> good morning everyone
<wols> opr: more than you. unlike you I do some assembler
<bazhang> opr please stop
<batsquid> opr keep your mood to yourself. there are ops here mind you
<kanyukuk> hi, i need xorg.conf file... doesn anyone send me that?
<kanyukuk> does*
<mahesh> pajamian :: iam new to ubuntu can u tell me wat are the possible codecs to be installed in a system..... i want to play all types of videos .... kindly help
<opr> u do some assembler! wow u must be the elite
<legend2440> opr: if your asking about   assembly programming   channel    ##asm  may be better
<opr> no., i am asking
<pajamian> mahesh: are you running the 1386 version of ubuntu?
<opr> i am asking: how do i find what address in the memory is my env var being stored?
<bazhang> opr this is likely the wrong channel for you
<opr> right ok, thx
<batsquid> opr that is a low level q
<mahesh> pajamian :: yup
<opr> batsquid, oh right ok i'll go elsehwere
<opr> wols: pussy
<pajamian> mahesh: well, you probably want the proprietary w32codecs package from medibuntu.
<Dazed> is there some equivalent to system restore in ubuntu
<bullgard4> What is the process name of Ubuntu's sound daemon?
<erUSUL> opr: with a debugger? of the various shell processes XD
<mahesh> pajamian :: well tell me how to install it in the apt-get
<Dazed> mine just scrwed up majorly and i cant fix
<erUSUL> bullgard4: pulseaudio
<bazhang> erUSUL, he left
<pajamian> mahesh: and if you will be using the totem player you will also need gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<bazhang> Dazed, did you back up?
<erUSUL> bazhang: doh! :)
<pajamian> !medibuntu | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dazed> dont think so
<bazhang> :)
<Dazed> i think i told you about this yesterday
<bazhang> Dazed, oh no
<Dazed> when i try to increase the visual effects i get a white screen
<Dazed> for a minute
<Dazed> then it reverts to off
<bazhang> Dazed, what is wrong exactly
<Dazed> when it was working perfectly before
<pajamian> mahesh: anyways, I have to go.  You can find all the info you need at www.medibuntu.org
<Dazed> i had them on high, then yesterday i booted up one time and it was extra slow
<sam__> how to extract tar.gz files
<bazhang> Dazed, try to disable some of the plugins for compiz to find the one that is causing the issue
<sam__> ????
<Dazed> and then gave me some error window where i had to rechoose my display
<bazhang> sam__, which file
<inik> sam__ tar xvfz filename
<Dazed> and visual effects have been stuck off
<Dazed> since then
<bullgard4> erUSUL: The process 'pulseaudio' exists on my Ubuntu 8.04.1. Still I do not obtain any sound after manipulating Irssi files. How to troubleshoot?
<chien> hello
<Dazed> all of them are disabled
<erUSUL> bullgard4: irssi has sound capabilities?
<Ziroday> Can you use ndiswrapper with network manager?
<bazhang> Dazed, which plugins were you chiefly using
<Dazed> i think 3d desktop, the ripply windows, the minimize animations
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Yes it has.
<Dazed> a bunch of them
<neukadmi1> hi, I installed the last xen kernel for my pc, but every boot up I get an error like this: "timeout waiting for ADMA IDLE, stat 0x0" and the system reboots, what can I do now?
<erUSUL> bazhang: you have to make sure the sound apps you use are using pulseaudio or esd ...
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ^
<bazhang> Dazed, when did this start messing up? an update, installing some new software or what
<Dazed> i guess ill turn them all off and try turning the effects up from appearances again
<bullgard4> erUSUL: What does '^' mean?
<Dazed> i dont know it seemed random, but it might have been something i did, and then let the computer chill for some hours, then when i restarted it screwed up
<erUSUL> bullgard4: dunno how the conf is done in irssi maybe it is trying to use alsa directly
<Dazed> it would be hard to nail exactly what did it
<mahesh> pajamian :: one more thing
<sam__> how to get into desktop thru terminal??
<bazhang> Dazed, well perhaps try to enable the plugins one by one until you find the culprit
<erUSUL> bullgard4: you have to make sure the sound apps you use are using pulseaudio or esd ... <<<< read the msg i wrongly send to bazhang
<Guest94506> HY Peoples
<Dazed> i looked through the logs but its not giving me any kind of event at the moment of white screen
<RainCT> sam__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<marsupilami> hello people! can anyone help me with a wifi problem?
<sam__>  how to get into desktop thru terminal?
<wols> sam__: ctrl+alt+f7 or if that doesn't work sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<RainCT> !ask | marsupilami
<ubottu> marsupilami: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marsupilami> ha ok...
<mahesh> pajamian :: i have installed all the player in my system.... but the problem is when i open the player it shows a green screen and the process strucks
<sony> hiiiiiiii
<bazhang> marsupilami, what chipset
<sam__>  how to explore desktop files thru terminal?
<Almentor> HAI!!
<roundhousekick> is #nvidia an official channel?
<fish_> whats the right way to start a init script after getting a configuration from dhcp? is it possible to write a upstart script for that?
<sam__>  how to get into desktop thru terminal?
<RainCT> sam__: 'ls' to see the list of files in the current directory
<wols> sam__: you've already been told
<wols> roundhousekick: ask #nvidia
<Dazed> ok i disabled all plugins for compiz, ill try increasing the effects again
<erUSUL> bullgard4: are you using something like this? http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/1393 <<<
<KenBW2> every time my SD card is mounted, the first access after that makes Nautilus freeze for a few seconds - any ideas why?
<wols> !cli | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anjovis> fish_: /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<sam__> how to open a directory thru terminal
<sam__> ?
<Guest94506> sam__ : cd /home/yourloginname/Desktop
<Guest94506> sam__ : cd = change Directory
<mahesh> Help anybody :: i have installed all the player in my system.... but the problem is when i open the player it shows a green screen and the process strucks
<erUSUL> bullgard4: if so you have to configure mplayer (passing the apropiate options for example) becouse that is what irssi uses to play files
<inik>  sam__: cd ~/Desktop
<bazhang> mahesh, disable compiz
<marsupilami> I have ubuntu 8.04.1 and a Atheros AR242x wifi card in my laptop... The system says it's a restricted driver and when I try to enter the WEP key to connect it won't accept it although it's correct.
<RainCT> sam__: here you have a pretty good  explanation on how to use the terminal: http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<[> I'll ram your grandmother!!
<Dazed> ok, with all compiz plugins disabled i still got the white screen
<ikonia> [: please stop that
<mahesh> bazhang: what is compiz?????
<roundhousekick> wols: they don't respond
<bullgard4> erUSUL: At 14:17 GMT+2 you wrote the same to bazhang as to me. --  How can I establish that I am using pulseaudio and not esd. (I am confident that I am using pulseaudio.) Note that there is a pulseaudio process.
<RainCT> mahesh: desktop effects (like the rotating cube and all that)
<bazhang> bullgard4, he made a tab mistake sending it to me instead of you
 * andres is back (gone 08:45:15)
<Dazed> its looking like ill have to reinstall
<Dazed> pretty random..
<ikonia> !away >andres
<ubottu> andres, please see my private message
<bazhang> Dazed, not so serious
<KenBW2> every time my SD card is mounted, the first access after that makes Nautilus freeze for a few seconds - any ideas why?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: i mentioned esd becouse pulseaudio is fully compatible with it so programs supporting only esd output can use pulseaudio as a "drop in" replacement i.e transparently
<mahesh> bazhang: oh i have disabled it already... coz my my inbuild graphics card is just 64mb
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ubuntu uses pulseaudio esd is being obsoleted
<mahesh> bazhang: any idea
<Dazed> yeah ill just reinstall
<bazhang> mahesh, what video app are you using
<Dazed> thanks for the tips
<Dazed> bbl
<mahesh> vlc
<bazhang> Dazed, try creating a new user first
<mahesh> totem is not working... wen i open it i see only violet colour screen strucks
<mahesh> bazhang : totem is not working... wen i open it i see only violet colour screen strucks
<ryanhaigh> hi all, does anyone know of a utility i can use to search for filenames that are incompatible with windows/fat/ntfs
<marsupilami> I have ubuntu 8.04.1 and a Atheros AR242x wifi card in my laptop... The system says it's a restricted driver and when I try to enter the WEP key to connect, it won't accept it although it's correct! Anyone? P.S.: in unsecured networks it connects properly though...
<bazhang> mahesh, what type of file
<fprint> hi,all can
<bazhang> marsupilami, using hex or numeric
<DIFH-iceroot> WEP = unsecured
<mahesh> bazhang: any type of file... it plays only when i open the player second time.... understand??
<chien> I haven't been able to hear sounds in Ubuntu for 3 days. I checked the volume control and it seems to be OK, but still no sound...
<bazhang> marsupilami, seriously think about using wpa instead of wep
<jorgenpt> Anyone know of a tool to split an image made for A1 into 8 A4 images?
<Quicksilva> is there any other site similar to source o matic (which doesnt work anymore)  so i can customise for myself
<marsupilami> ok
<bazhang> marsupilami, let me get you a link for that
<mahesh> bazhang: any type of file... it plays only when i open the player second time.... understand??
<marsupilami> so will this fix the problem?
 * SerpentDrago using internet of a wep network , cracked in under 2 min
<ryanhaigh> i have done a couple of big copies lately and halfway through an error about invalid parameters occurs...fortunately unlike windows I can just skip this file but I can't actually see the full name so I need to find these files prior to copying
<fish_> anjovis: a thanks. but there is no way to set a init script to start after the network is up?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 marsupilami
<marsupilami> will I be able to connect with wpa?
<adamwood> chien: did you install some updates?
<bazhang> mahesh, the second time? that is odd.
<bazhang> marsupilami, should do
<praet> chien: check your settings in System > Prefs > Sound
<marsupilami> so the bug is with WEP only?
<chien> No, the last time it worked is just before I restarted Windows.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Yes, something like http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/1393, but different.
<Guest94506> For secured Wirless network I use WPA2-PSK and a Mac Adresse Filter
<bazhang> marsupilami, likely not a bug but wep is inherently insecure
<ac1> hi i'l be installing a lock down tool for my internetshop Im selecting between sabayon and pessulus which is more stable and easy to use?
<bazhang> ac1, why ask about those distros in the ubuntu channel?
<wols> ac1: sabayon is a gentoo variant?
<marsupilami> ok I'll try this and let u know in a minute... thank u
<bazhang> wols, yes
<Guest94506> Sabayon, is more Graphicaly will I gues
<rtw35783> Guest94506: wpa* is useful, mac address filter is not
<mahesh> bazhang: yes i open to first then it strucks..... then in few secs. i open the file with same player for second time and it plays
<Guest94506> With Beryl or Compiz preinstalled
<ac1> sory my but Im my server is ubuntu
<chien> In System > Prefs > Sound -- Device tab,  I choose ''autodetect'' .
<jrib> bazhang, wols: they are also ubuntu programs
<wols> ac1: you are in the wrong channel. we only deal with ubuntu
<ikonia> ac1: but your not askng about ubuntu
<Quicksilva> Hi, when I look in Places on my menu instead of seeing like (Videos, Music, Pictures) I see some wrappedkey and clientkey stuff that doesnt work
<ac1> so I feel its releated
<Guest94506> rtw35783 why not???
<Quicksilva> anyone know how to fix that?
<bazhang> ac1, this is the wrong place to ask for sabayon
<rtw35783> Guest94506: mac addresses can be easily faked
<jrib> !info sabayon
<ubottu> sabayon (source: sabayon): system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 120 kB, installed size 2900 kB
<fprint> hi!all I can't start X,what should I do?
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> !info pessulus
<ubottu> pessulus (source: pessulus): lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<jrib> ac1: there is some confusion because "sabayon" is also the name of a distro
<Guest94506> Yeah, but first you have to search the victims MAC adresse, and thats difficult, no?
<bazhang> ac1, looks like pessulus from the name :)
<rtw35783> Guest94506: no. any card in monitor mode can do that.
<Guest94506> Ah ok
<ac1> sorry for the confusion.
<mahesh> bazhang: any help??
<bazhang> haha
<Guest94506> thx
<bazhang> mahesh, the 2nd time? that is odd
<chien> are there any Ubuntu updates relating to sound?
<Guest94506> Did someone hae any Problem with gftp???
<mahesh> bazhang: but this problem was not in ubuntu 7.10.... i face this in only 8.04 version.........
<ac1> sorry for the confusion,Im just looking for a good admin tool for my ubuntu server that Il be using for my cafe i could not decide if sabayon user profile or pessulus for a lockdown editor
<incorrect> i am trying to find the package with tools to convert .po files
<Guest94506> With the terminal it works, i can view all the files on the server, but with an other application it doesn#t work. Like gftp or Filezilla
<ikonia> ac1: ldap/nfs home diectorys, with the .gnome directories as read only
<demio> hey guys, does anyone know the name of the sane extesions to use with HP multi-function printers
<demio> like the PSC series
<demio> its very popular, I just cant remember the name
<whyameye> Hardy isn't finding my external USB mouse on my laptop when waking up from suspend. How can I get it to find the mouse?
<fprint> help! can
<ac1> ikonia: sory I could not yet afford installing ldap no server available
<mahesh> bazhang: ok no problem thnks for ur support
<fprint> can't start X!
<jrib> ac1: you should probably just try both and see which suit your needs.  Maybe a combination of the two is also feasible
<ikonia> ac1: then what are you talking about your ubuntu server in the cafe for ?
<Guest94506> Cu I m away
<fprint> some tips is ok
<ikonia> ac1: ldap is free
<gvk> fprint: type startx
<marsupilami> OK it works well for me with WPA/WPA2 security enabled... But 2 questions: When I want to connect to a WEP secured network how can I do so? And is there a problem with restricted drivers?
<gvk> fprint: If this does not work, chen xorg.conf for any weird things.
<wols> WEP is WEP and WPA is WPA
<gvk> then*
<fprint> gvk,yes
<wols> there shouldn't be a problem
<ac1> ikonia:i know but I cannot include ldap in my ltsp server, my cafe setup is thin client
<marsupilami> wols: so what?
<ikonia> ac1: ldap works with thin clients/ltsp
<ikonia> ac1: infact it's one of the recommended designs
<Kcaj> How to mount program not has a burner?
<Kcaj> (ISO)
<gvk> gvk: Yes what?
<ikonia> Kcaj: mount -o loop
<gvk> damn
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: WEP has issues in ubuntu, but they are solvable
<fprint> gvk, does not work
<Kcaj> mount -o loop (the).iso???
<Kcaj> must also I am sudo, right?
<ac1> ikonia: mm, you just give me to think about
<ikonia> Kcaj: yes
<Kcaj> <3 thanks
<marsupilami> MikeSeth: can you give me a sign?
<marsupilami> how?
<gregor> how i can change something in file but i dont have premission to it
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: how do you configure your connection?
<bastid_raZor> !iso | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: and I suggest you use WPA2 and not WEP
<fprint> gvk,xorg.conf file is ok
<soundray> gregor: how are you trying to change the file -- with an editor?
<bullgard4> How can I determine the NAME OF my  SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER? http://paste.debian.net/14725/
<ikonia> bullgard4: please don't use caps
<marsupilami> I used WPA and works... but when i use WEP it won't connect!
<gregor> yes, i need to add line to file apche2 but i cant change anything there
<jrib> gregor: what are you trying to edit?
<ikonia> bullgard4: lsmod will show you what modules are loaded
<jrib> !sudo > gregor
<ubottu> gregor, please see my private message
<rtw35783> bullgard4: snd-intel8x0
<ikonia> bullgard4: map them through to your sound card
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: your driver is i8x0, you can identify your specific card chip by doing lspci -l
<MikeSeth> err, lspci -v
<shah> how to verify integrity of data before burning on to a disk? viz, verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<allupp> can enyone tell me  good linux that would work fine on dell optiplex gx 1 500mhz
<ikonia> shah: check the md5 sums', it's that simple
<sony> hiiiiiiiiiii
<ikonia> allupp: ubuntu
<sony> huiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ikonia> allupp: you may want to consider xubuntu for slightly slower machines
<ikonia> sony: hi
<allupp> ...i have problems whit xubuntu isn't ubuntu even  hmm... hevyer
<ikonia> allupp: ubuntu uses gnome which requries more resources as a genuine rule of thumb
<ikonia> allupp: xubuntu has a lighter window manager
<marsupilami> so to sum up... when i want to connect to a WEP secured network i can't through ubuntu, right? that's my point...
<gregor> jrib can you help me?
<marsupilami> i know WPA is better but i don't ask this...
<KenBW2> how can i make gnome-terminal always open at less than 480px in height?
<jrib> gregor: sure.  Have you read the link ubottu sent you?  It explains how to obtain superuser privileges so you can edit the apache2 file
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: you can, but I never did it myself. I presume if network manager cant configure wep for you, you should configure it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<shah> ikonia, i cannot understand that md5 its unreadable text!
<marsupilami> MikeSeth: were can i find  /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> !m5sum > shah
<ubottu> shah, please see my private message
<ikonia> !md5sum > shah
<allupp> .... ok is there a way to get tee worlds work better then that i can bearly move my mouse and get to server list ?
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: in /etc/network/interfaces
<MikeSeth> marsupilami: that's a file path, in case you didnt know
<marsupilami> where is this :)
<marsupilami> ?
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: I did identify my soundchip before. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting requires me to determine  the NAME OF my  SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER. Having got this information, my T42 laptop still does not produce sound. Why?
<marsupilami> aaa
<Hondo_Kitsune> How would I go about upgrading to 8.10 alpha?
<Hondo_Kitsune> marsupilami: you can fing it in /etc/network/
<marsupilami> ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> marsupilami: Launch Nautalius
<jrib> Hondo_Kitsune: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you please stop using caps
<Hondo_Kitsune> marsupilami: and go to /etc/network/
<marsupilami> ok... file path... with what inside?
<welcome> hello
<eraldo> I am looking for a labelprinter for printing text from the command line! any ideas ?
<welcome> my dsl connection keep hang and disconnect
<Hondo_Kitsune> marsupilami: The filepath is /etc/network/
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: most often hardware mixer is set to silence
<welcome> what can i do
<Hondo_Kitsune> Thanks jrib
<KenBW2> how can i make gnome-terminal always open at less than 480px in height?
<rtw35783> bullgard4: the T42 has additional hardware volume/mute buttons. did you try them?
<marsupilami> ok and what can I find there?
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: you are on alsa right?
<ulaas> hardy 2.6.24-19-generic stops at initramfs.
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: apt-get install aumix
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: then run aumix and see that it loads ok and that relevant channel volume is set properly
<soundray> MikeSeth: why not use one of the mixers that are default in Ubuntu?
<rtw35783> MikeSeth: aumix does not give you full volume control. better use alsamixer.
<Hondo_Kitsune> marsupilami: the interfaces folder/file you were told to go to
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: The Device is a Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer).
<MikeSeth> soundray: for some reason, they tend to have logarithmic volume control, which works poorly on lame-ass lenovo speakers
<marsupilami> ok thanks a lot! all of you!
<marsupilami> bye!
<Dazed> would having 2 instances of ati driver ans well as fglrx screw up my system?
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: yeah, i8x0
<Dazed> Trying to troubleshoot this white screen i got this
<Dazed> dazed@dazed-desktop:~$ grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dazed> 	Driver		"kbd"
<Dazed> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Dazed> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Dazed> 	Driver		"ati"
<FloodBot1> Dazed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> MikeSeth: I see
<MikeSeth> I dont recommend aumix for normal use, just that it's a helpful test tool
<rtw35783> MikeSeth: T42 is from the pre-lenovo era
<bezim> witam jest kto z polski?
<dabbu> can anyone name me a bit torrent application/clent which work over http proxy
<soundray> !pl | bezim
<ubottu> bezim: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dabbu> i am looking for this for more than a week
<Myrtti> Dazed: you should know better
<Dazed> Than what
<Dazed> ive been using linux for 2 days
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: I have installed aumix now.
<rtw35783> bullgard4: once again, the T42 has additional hardware volume/mute buttons. did you try them?
<Dazed> what is that command to launch a gui app with sudo?
<Dazed> gtksudo or something
<Myrtti> Dazed: than to paste stuff like that here
<MikeSeth> Dazed: you can just sudo xxx
<Myrtti> Dazed: gksudo
<Dazed> aha thanks
<batsquid> ikonia i tried using the recovery mode, but am still prompted for root password for maintenance  (ubuntu 6.10). that password is still scrambled, so i recon i have to reinstall and then copy files, right?
<Myrtti> MikeSeth: *gui* app
<Bodsda> Dazed, gksudo <command>
<ikonia> batsquid: have you set a root password ?
<batsquid> ikonia yes, it is scrambled
<gregor> ;/ i im not good at englisg can someone explain how to change premission to file? ;/
<ikonia> batsquid: the only reason you'd be prompted for a password would be if you had set it
<batsquid> .
<ikonia> batsquid: ahh, so if you've set it, you don't know it
<datacrusher> hi people
<praet> gksudo
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: so run it. if it refuses to start, driver/device problem
<ikonia> batsquid: you set it to a random string ?
<soundray> gregor: you should not change the permissions of config files
<batsquid> ikonia that's what scrambled means
<soundray> gregor: what are you trying to do? Please use my nickname when you answer
<Bodsda> batsquid, why would you set a password that is random??
<ikonia> batsquid: why did you do that ? ubuntu already comes with a random password ?
<dabbu> ﻿can anyone name me a bit torrent application/clent which work over http proxy
<gregor> i need to change the apache2 becuase my phpmyadmin dosent work
<batsquid> Bodsda scramble your root password for increased security
<ikonia> batsquid: it's already scrambled when you install ubuntu
<pogay> gregor:  you also can change the owners
<soundray> gregor: do you understand "use my nickname when you answer"?
<ikonia> batsquid: I don't understand why you've re-scrambled it
<batsquid> ikonia i haven't done it myself i think
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: aumix loads all right. Line and Mic are at 0 level. The rest is not at 0 level.
<Bodsda> batsquid, but you dont know the password??
<batsquid> Bodsda no. doh.
<ikonia> batsquid: well, someone has, because ubuntu wouldn't ask you for a password if you left it at the default password
<gregor> soundray: LIke this?
<pogay> sudo chown www-data:www-data files
<soundray> gregor: yes
<rtw35783> bullgard4: for the last time, the T42 has additional hardware volume/mute buttons. did you try them?
<Bodsda> batsquid, why would you set it in the first place?
<batsquid> ikonia well then maybe i did at some point. i had a root password at some point then i wanted to rescrable it. makes sense doesn't it
<ikonia> batsquid: not really no
<jrib> gregor: just do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf' to edit the file...
<soundray> gregor: have you read the help page?
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: err!  Line, IGain, Line1, PhoneIn  and Mic are at 0 level. The rest is not at 0 level.
<soundray> !lamp | gregor
<ubottu> gregor: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> batsquid: in that case you're only other ooption would to be boot froma cd and hack the password file
<Bodsda> lol @ ikonia -- can u unset the root password (like a clean install) ?
<batsquid> Bodsda, ikonia, maybe i did it because i didn't know why i shouldn't (before i learned to use sudo)
<dabbu> ﻿can anyone name me a bit torrent application/clent which work over http proxy
<ikonia> Bodsda: not sure actually, there must be a method, don't know it off the top of my head
<gregor> soundray: im not good at english, can you tell me the command ?
<soundray> Bodsda, batsquid: 'sudo passwd -l'
<Nikson> Hello friends, i have some problems with my graphic card. When I set that drive and reboot the system after load, on the login screen I cant see nothing, the screen get black
<ikonia> dabbu: the "bittorrent" client works over a proxy
<Bodsda> ikonia, il head to my google friend then ;-)
<datacrusher> i got a small network, 30 pcs, and we got new computers, all with windows vista, my server is one of the stations, and im craving to kick vista off, and settle a samba server. Iv formated one of the stations and installed ubuntu server, but the samba version that comes with it dont work with vista, and the apt-get dont gets me none of samba atualizations. so iv came across the download on samba.org, but i cant install it over my old version
<soundray> gregor: jrib did that already
<SeveredCross> If you're trying to change the root password..
<SeveredCross> Bodsda: What are you trying to do>/
<ikonia> soundray: won't that just lock it
<Bodsda> cheers soundray
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: what happens when you press thinkpad volume buttons?
<ikonia> soundray: not random it like the default ubuntu install
<Bodsda> SeveredCross, im not trying to do anything
<gregor> soundray: no, he just tell me the link
<rtw35783> MikeSeth: that's what i told him three times now
<soundray> gregor: no, jrib gave you an exact command
<jrib> gregor: just do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf' to edit the file...
<SeveredCross> Ah. It seems like someone's locked themselves out of their computer. :)
<SeveredCross> Best way to repair broken passwords is to chroot in with a LiveCD.
<SeveredCross> You can change any password on the system.
<allupp> what is the lightest linux that there is ?
<MikeSeth> SeveredCross: or you could just boot with init=/bin/sh
<soundray> ikonia: default isn't random -- default is locked
<datacrusher> debian
<SeveredCross> MikeSeth: Good call, I forgot about that.
<batsquid> SeveredCross welcome after as we say in norway
<Dazed> I fixed my problem by reverting to the failsafe xorg.conf
<xnv> allupp: Damn Small Linux is fairly light
<Dazed> yay
<gregor> soundray&jrib: ok thanks
<Nikson> ﻿Hello friends, i have some problems with my graphic card. When I set that drive and reboot the system after load, on the login screen I cant see nothing, the screen get black. Belive me that became a challenge.
<acp_> datacrusher: what do you mean ﻿it dont work with vista in samba|?
<pogay> allupp: for what use?
<MikeSeth> allupp: devil linux is what I use for boot-from-cd firewalls
<allupp> to play tee worlds
<MikeSeth> Nikson: what happens when you switch to console?
<recon69> ﻿got a question about samba, setup a samba share, the folder I shared is accessible by a win box on the net but none of the files in the folder are.  the files are all in the group "root" , should i change the group to sambashare ?
<Nikson> nothing ﻿:MikeSeth
<Nikson> a change normaly
<batsquid> if i were to set up a new ubuntu server now, which version of ubuntu would you recommend? it's important that it is supported (by means of updates) for as long as possible and it's nice if it doesn't contain too much extras
<Nikson> and then I recover the xorg file
<Bodsda> batsquid, 8.4
<MikeSeth> Nikson: so the machine didnt hang? then you can read the xorg log and see what went wrong
<soundray> batsquid: well, hardy of course
<iqson716> howto change /var/cache/apt/archive  to /home/debs ????
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: I did operate the additional T42 volume/mute buttons. Now I can play my CD-ROM again. And also Sound Preferences > Sound Events > Sound playback > Autodetect > Test works all right.
<soundray> !lts | batsquid
<ubottu> batsquid: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: so you're set
<pogay> allupp: this is very small for a floppy http://www.toms.net/rb/
<soundray> batsquid: hardy (8.04) is an LTS release
<recon69> ﻿batsquid: 8.04  the server version :)
<Nikson> Ok, I will
<batsquid> soundray thanks
<bullgard4> MikeSeth: Thank you very much for your enduring hekp.
<jrib> iqson716: creating a symlink would be one way
<acp_> recon69: yes if the one accessing the file is also part of the ﻿sambashare
<bullgard4> help
<MikeSeth> bullgard4: *bows*
<Nikson> ﻿MikeSeth: some times the machi entry in low graphics mode
<MikeSeth> Nikson: go look in the log.
<iqson716> jrib: how?
<Nikson> ok
<jrib> iqson716: why do you want to do this?
<recon69> ﻿acp_: well , it's a open share, so not sure what login is actualy used
<Nikson> ﻿MikeSeth: Thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> I don't have to enter my password again when executing a command with sudo. How can I change this (back)?
<iqson716> jrib: for testing
<jrib> iqson716: ... ok.  move /var/cache/apt/archives/ somewhere else and do 'sudo ln -s /home/debs /var/cache/apt/archives'
<soundray> Kopfgeldjaeger: 'sudo -k' will make sudo require the password again next time you use it
<soundray> Kopfgeldjaeger: after 15 minutes, this happens automatically
<iqson716> jrib: so after this command all pkg that i'll installed archive to new address?
<acp_> recon69: try playing with the permisions using chmod cause whatI undersand files are owned by root
<jrib> iqson716: yes.  You might want to move the debs you moved into /home/debs too
<siaw> soundray: can u change it to more than 15min?
<soundray> siaw: I'm sure you can. man sudoers will probably tell you how
<Ryuho> has anyone used the GSL (GNU scientific library)?
<iqson716> jrib: ty:)
<siaw> :)
<recon69> ok, tried to change the files group to "sambashare" using "sudo chgrp  -R sambashare *" but it says "operation not permitted"
<allupp> can some body tell that is the reason why my cpu usage is  almost allways full bechause of that  xubuntu is too heavy for dell optliplex gx 1 500mhz or some othere? i also need drivers for its internal soundcard :(
<KenBW2> isnt it a bit of a security issue that it assumes sudo powers for the next 15 mins?
<jrib> Ryuho: best to just ask your question, but you should probably ask it in the language in which you are writing.  ##c if in C
<soundray> siaw: "timestamp_timeout" is the keyword
<jrib> Ryuho: unless you want to know something like how to install it on ubuntu
<KenBW2> allupp: i run xubuntu on 600MHz and no problems here
<Ryuho> jrib: nah, it's how to code with it in C++
<jrib> Ryuho: try ##c++ then
<allupp> this is impossible to use when you wan't to play tee worlds :(
<Ryuho> i did
<icesword> !qq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq
<acp_> recon69: can you do a ls -al to sambashare
<spsneo> where are the  pointers to system call table stored?
<recon69> ﻿allupp: have a look at your system monitor to see what use all the cpu
<datacrusher> how do i install things on ubuntu that are not in the apt-get issue?
<icesword> !qq4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq4linux
<datacrusher> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<datacrusher> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<allupp> it starts whit download that taked last time some 1,4min  and then  mouse didn't move and aftere 4sec it jumpped where it should move :(
<eraldo> I am looking for a labelprinter for printing text from the command line! any ideas ?
<recon69> ﻿acp_: forgot to mention this but the drive i want to share is a ntfs drive
<soundray> datacrusher: some software is in inofficial repositories (e.g. Adobe Reader, Skype and Google Earth)
<allupp> at the moment  all cpu is taken a way by gnome system monitor :P
<soundray> datacrusher: others you have to compile from source -- checkinstall can be helpful for that
<soundray> !checkinstall > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<soundray> !medibuntu > datacrusher
<IdleOne> soundray, thanks for your help the other day :) rebooted and everything was working fine. UUID had to be updated of course like you said
<allupp> then pidgin
<Kopfgeldjaeger> soundray: It does never ask for my password when using sudo. Only when I login.
<recon69> ﻿allupp: you might want to install htop and use that instead
<soundray> !software > datacrusher
<allupp> how?
<soundray> IdleOne: I'm glad it worked
<soundray> Kopfgeldjaeger: what version of Ubuntu?
<acp_> recon69: ca I see the permision of the folder and the file just do a ls -al
<Kopfgeldjaeger> soundf_: dapper
<randomnickname> someone please tell me why I get bash permission denied?
<randomnickname> I'm trying to modify trackpoint setting
<Bodsda> randomnickname, sudo?
<bastid_raZor> randomnickname; use sudo
<randomnickname> how do I use it?
<cjohnson> would like to help with development
<Bodsda> !sudo | randomnickname
<ubottu> randomnickname: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<randomnickname> sudo echo -n blah blah blah?
<soundray> Kopfgeldjaeger: sudo configuration was very different in dapper. Sorry, can't help with that
<ulaas> kernels on hardy. fails with initramfs,
<soundray> randomnickname: I think you're trying to run a file that isn't set to be executable
<allupp> recon69:hyow do i install htop? and what is it :D
<ulaas> i have an md raid1 array as root
<siaw> soundray: thanks, got it now :)
<SamOrpheus> hi
<X-Seti> Hello, I have 1gig of ram at last, just installed it.. but I seem to be using swap almost continuely, my only consern is how heavy this is using the HHD, is there a way to reduce HD load??
<randomnickname> I'm trying to follow the direction here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<soundray> siaw: I hope you used sudo visudo to modify sudoers...?
<SamOrpheus> i want install ubuntu desktop edition on my laptop, but i don't known supported my notebook ?
<SamOrpheus> my notebook is hp pavillion dv9730et.
<recon69> ﻿acp_ : all the floders come back with "drwx------   2 mec root 16384 2006-08-04 23:33 ACDC"
<randomnickname> and it's giving me bash permission denied
<recon69> ﻿allupp: http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<Bodsda> SamOrpheus, theres no harm in trying
<siaw> soundray: havent done anything yet :P
<inik> SamOrpheus: you can try live cd  to see if it supported
<MXIIA> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<randomnickname> I used sudo and it's still says permission denied
<SamOrpheus> hımm
<SamOrpheus> Bodsda , inik ; thank you, i'll try it
<Bodsda> SamOrpheus, your welcome
<acp_> recon69: mec only has the proper access the group and others has no access
<Bodsda> randomnickname, which section of the how to are you stuc on?
<randomnickname> I'm stuck on modifying sensitivity and speed
<pztk> hello, how to install winrar? can someone tell me the command?
<acp_> recon69: try using chmod to give proper access
<randomnickname> how do I chmod lol?
<Gillpy\> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Gillpy\> randomnickname: man chmod
<pztk> hello, how to install winrar? can someone tell me the command?
<soundray> !repeat | pztk
<ubottu> pztk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bodsda> pztk, why would you want to do that?
<bastid_raZor> pztk; you could use unrar from the repo's
<Bodsda> randomnickname, run this command -- echo -n 120 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/speed
<SamOrpheus> Thank's Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> randomnickname, what happens?
<Bodsda> SamOrpheus, your welcome
<randomnickname> wait
<SamOrpheus> i downloading in status %23..
<randomnickname> nothing
<randomnickname> permission denied
<soundray> Bodsda: you might want to suggest '| sudo tee' instead of '>'
<Bodsda> randomnickname, pastebin all the ouput from the terminal (including the command)
<Bodsda> !paste | randomnickname
<ubottu> randomnickname: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<randomnickname> I don't have internet yet
<Bodsda> soundray, was just copying off a howto page, but thanks il try that
<randomnickname> I'm typing this on another system
<Bodsda> randomnickname, how are you reading this tuto then?
<randomnickname> on another system
<randomnickname> maybe you can help me config wlan lol?
<Bodsda> soundray, like this?? echo -n 120 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/speed
<randomnickname> my wlan can see essid
<soundray> Bodsda: yes
<randomnickname> it's wpa-psk
<Bodsda> soundray, k, cheers
<Bodsda> randomnickname, run this -- echo -n 120 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/speed
<recon69> ﻿acp_ : as the files i am trying to share are on a ntfs drive I dont appear to be able to chnage the permissions
<Bodsda> recon69, thats because ntfs doesnt do permissions maybe
<randomnickname> where is that little |?
<acp_> recon69: but this should be mounted in your samba ryt?
<soundray> randomnickname: do you have a US keyboard?
<randomnickname> yes
<Bodsda> randomnickname, copy and paste the command (the pipe is to the left of the 'z' key on a generic english keyboard
<recon69> ﻿Bodsda: what i'm starting to think , but samba has a guest access , which seems not to work
<Tironos_Drii> anyone here running Gamemaker on WINE?
<soundray> randomnickname: try 'Alt' with the key that has < and >
<Dethray> Anyone know where I might find some themes for the loading screen the one before the login?
<technine> quick question before i attempt to install ubuntu 8.04, is there proper support for a RAID1 made using the Intel ICHR10?
<cjohnson> why
<macpo32> where's the best place for issues with apt-get? I seem to have discrepancies between the packages that update manager is seeing as current and the ones that apt-get is seeing, eg at the moment apt-get is showing me 3 packages held back, but update manager has those 3 packages + one extra as ready for install
<Bodsda> Dethray, www.gnome-look.org     splash screen
<Bodsda> usplsh*
<Bodsda> usplash*
<Dethray> thanx :)
<FloodBot1> Bodsda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> Dethray, your welcome
<randomnickname> I still cant find the |?
<randomnickname> it's not an I or l is it?
<Bodsda> randomnickname, just copy and paste the command -- no its a pipe
<soundray> randomnickname: no. Keep looking, it might be on an Fn key combination
<allupp> root is using 59% of my cpu usage....
<IdleOne> Randocal, shift + \ makes |
<soundray> randomnickname: did you see IdleOne ^^ ?
<Bodsda> randomnickname, <IdleOne>  shift + \ makes |
<recon69> ﻿acp_ : not sure what you mean, I used to have the driver mounted in f-stab till 8.04, now I have to open it from places, I then set the share using the file browser , and add guest access. over the network you can see the root folder but none of the files in the folder
<IdleOne> ooops tab complete :/
<randomnickname> that's a +
<technine> anyone using a mobo with P43/P45 and running ubuntu?
<IdleOne> randomnickname, hold down shift and \ at same time to make |
<allupp> is it normal that root uses 59 % of cpu usage?
<tersite> ghi  christian
<Bodsda> randomnickname, copy and paste it!
<Bodsda> allupp, on idle, no
<randomnickname> I can't sorry. I'm on another computer
<allupp> ...it does it all the time
<linduxed> Slart: hey sorry i had to run
<soundray> allupp: yes. Unless it keeps doing so for more than two hours.
<randomnickname> if someone can help me setup wlan
<christiaan> Good morning everyone
<tersite> godd morming  chris
<linduxed> Slart: i was asking about fsck and stuff and suddenly a hing came up
<christiaan> hows it going
<soundray> randomnickname: do you have a key between the left Shift key and 'Z'?
<IdleOne> !ot | christiaan
<ubottu> christiaan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<michi> j/ irc.ber.de.euirc.net
<randomnickname> no
<linduxed> Slart: about 3 hours ago? :-P
<allupp> everytime some one writes something my cpu usage goes to 100%
<tersite> very  well 'cause i'm  on linux :)
<Bodsda> randomnickname, what keyboard do you have?
<allupp> is that normal :P
<randomnickname> thinkpad x61
<recon69> going to give up on that share for the moment , thx for your help
<soundray> randomnickname: is | on one of the keys left of Return?
<christiaan> lolz, could someone help me with beryl?
<acp_> recon69:have you tried right clicking the folder then Properties -->Permission
<randomnickname> it's not
<legend2440> randomnickname: on my keyboard it looks like  two vertical dashes   -- only vertical
<IdleOne> !compiz > christiaan
<ubottu> christiaan, please see my private message
<randomnickname> oh
<randomnickname> ok
<Bodsda> christiaan, no, beryl is discontinued
<chah> hi@all
<IdleOne> legend2440, good description . I'll need to remember that
<recon69> ﻿acp_ : yep, it would let me change any permissions, think I will have to set the drive up in f-stab
<recon69> would/would not
<soundray> randomnickname: or hold down Shift-Ctrl-U and type 7 C
<randomnickname> it worked :D
<randomnickname> thanks very much
<Bodsda> soundray, whats that???
<soundray> randomnickname: there's always a way :)
<randomnickname> yes it feels wonderful lol
<randomnickname> such a little thing
<IdleOne> soundray, that did not work for me the shft-ctrl-u 7C
<allupp> is there a reason why my flash isn't woking as it should   it can't  play  youtube right  only  like it would show me pictures every 3 sec
<Bodsda> soundray, wow, it worked for me
<recon69> ﻿acp_ : so that the driver is mounted using the guest user instead of my login
<Bodsda> IdleOne, hold shift and ctlr then type  u7c
<IdleOne> 
<chah> i have a problem with my pidgin. After that icq protrokoll problem from libpurple0 i tried some things but they hasn't worked. After my holidays (today) i reinstalled pidgin pidgin-data an libpurple0 but i can't create an account (it is not possible to select an protocoll). Has anybody an idea why?
<Gnea> allupp: could be any number of things... usually too many tabs or not enough ram/cpu
<IdleOne> Bodsda, nope
<randomnickname> now can someone help me setup wpa-psk wlan?
<Bodsda> IdleOne, weird :-)
<IdleOne> Bodsda, I know how to copy paste from the character map if needed :)
<randomnickname> wait, how do I save this setting? It won't let me save in /etc/rc.local
<Bodsda> IdleOne, yeah
<soundray> Bodsda, IdleOne: you have to hold down Ctrl and Shift, then type U and the character code in succession.
<Bodsda> randomnickname, you need to launch your editor with gksudo
<allupp> gnea: i think brhout ram and cpu :P  cpu goes to 100% from every message here and root uses all the time 59% from it  and opening firefox makes swaps :P
<Bodsda> Ç
<recon69> ﻿randomnickname: well, first think is is you wireless card supported by ubuntu?
<randomnickname> yes
<IdleOne> soundray, I end up with one of those sqaure thinggy
<soundray> Bodsda: 7c, not c7 :)
<randomnickname> it recognize the network
<Bodsda> soundray, ahh, cheers :-)
<IdleOne> any space between u7c?
<Bodsda> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> nope does not work for me
<recon69> ﻿randomnickname: should be easy then, opwn your network manager set encryption to wpa and put you key in
<Bodsda> à¿¿
<soundray> IdleOne: do you get a capital A from Ctrl-Shift-U-4-1
<soundray> ?
<IdleOne> Bodsda, I am seeing a little sqare with tiny flags in it
<allupp> how can i change serv on pidgins irc?
<randomnickname> how can I access the network manager?
<webfarmer> I do I rm a directory without prompts
<hiredgoon> how do i edit exif information?
<Bodsda> IdleOne, your not entering it correctly -- hold ctrl+shift then type u7c then let go of ctrl+ shift
<webfarmer> rm -r -i?
<soundray> randomnickname: there should be a network icon on the right of your top panel
<Bodsda> webfarmer, were not allowed to tell you
<randomnickname> ok
<randomnickname> what is the bssids?
<Bodsda> webfarmer, not the rm way anyway try   man rmdir
<soundray> randomnickname: same as essids (at least for the purpose of connecting)
<recon69> ﻿randomnickname: should be an icon on the right of your menu bar, also , run "ifconfig"  to see if your network card is reconised
<soundray> randomnickname: is your SSID listed there?
<allupp> i think that i install win 98 me instead of linux it seemd to work better...or could some one tell me  that why is this linux so slow.....
<randomnickname> wont let me type it in
<randomnickname> my card is recognized on ath0
<Bodsda> allupp, windows 98 milenium edition -- what a weird name
<soundray> webfarmer: -i is with prompting. Leave it out to remove everything at once
<Gnea> allupp: what cpu/ram do you have?
<recon69> ﻿randomnickname: is there a unlock button?
<allupp> but what can i do  if linux doesn't works!?!
<soundray> randomnickname: it should be listed when you left-click the network icon
<Bodsda> allupp, linux does work
<allupp> dunne gnea
<allupp> mayby it does but doen't seems to do whit this computer
<Gnea> allupp: please pastebin the output of these commands:  cat /proc/cpuinfo   free
<Bodsda> !paste | allupp
<ubottu> allupp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> allupp: if root is hogging your CPU, it's still doing something, maybe indexing or finishing your installation. Take a break and look at it again in an hour.
<randomnickname> there's nothing that would let me click
<soundray> randomnickname: is the network icon there on the top panel?
<recon69> ﻿allupp: might be indexing you HD
<Bodsda> randomnickname, network manager? theres an unlock button at the bottom -- you didnt open it with sudo/gksudo did you?
<randomnickname> ifconfig recognized ath0 and wifi0
<webfarmer> k read man rmdir
<webfarmer> told me nothing
<tsuna27> HI\
<randomnickname> I see no lock
<soundray> webfarmer: what are you trying to do?
<randomnickname> I see a network manager though
<tsuna27> how do i get into the login manager in admin mode
<soundray> randomnickname: what do you see when you left-click on that?
<tsuna27> so i can edit it
<PriceOfEgypt> Hey guys, if you're interested, I just found a pretty cool article that enables you to connect remotely to your linux without a vpn or ssh. http://digg.com/software/4_Steps_to_remotely_use_your_work_pc_without_direct_access
<randomnickname> enable networking check
<soundray> tsuna27: System-Administration-Login Window
<allupp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37421/
<randomnickname> enable wireless check
<allupp> there you go
<Bodsda> tsuna27, open it normally, then lcick the unlock button at the bottom
<randomnickname> edit wireless network
<Bodsda> click*
<soundray> randomnickname: that's when you rightclick
<randomnickname> ok
<soundray> randomnickname: I meant left
<randomnickname> I'm there
<randomnickname> what do I put in name?
<webfarmer> rm -rf dirname
<soundray> randomnickname: click on your SSID
<webfarmer> thanks was that so hard
<webfarmer> aarg
<randomnickname> the bssids will not let me insert anything
<soundray> randomnickname: you're not supposed to insert anything
<tsuna27> Bodsda: where is the unlock button
<allupp> well what do you think?
<Bodsda> webfarmer, were not allowed to give that command in this channel, please do not post it in here again
<Bodsda> tsuna27, at the bottom right hand side of network manager
<randomnickname> I insert AP name into "name"
<soundray> allupp: please enter 'free' on a line by itself and pastebin that, too
<allupp> ok
<soundray> randomnickname: where?
<randomnickname> ah it worked?
<randomnickname> yes :D
<kr0gur> I have a process (pidgin) that will not die. end process, kill process in system monitor, and killall -9 pidgin and sudo kill -9 pidgin fail to stop this process
<kr0gur> it is eating 93% cpu... how can I kill it?
<kr0gur> I mean sudo kill -9 pid
<soundray> kr0gur: if all else fails, reboot
<tsuna27> Bodsda: i cant find that
<kr0gur> soundray, no, I want to kill it!
<Bodsda> kr0gur, killall pidgin   ? what about the panel app, if not then reboot
<kr0gur> Bodsda, kill gnome panel?
<allupp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37424/
<kr0gur> status is 'uninteruptable'
<allupp> there it is
<Bodsda> kr0gur, no run the command    killall pidgin   if that doesnt work look for the panel ap that kills programs by clicking on then
<SitUbuntuSit> Killing is never the answer :(
<Bodsda> SitUbuntuSit, dont be silly, its always the answer
<kr0gur> Bodsda, I already force quit the app
<kr0gur> Killing isn't the answer, but it is a damn good question.
<Bytor4232> Hey guys.  I've been reading up on Ubuntu and Laptops, and should I be worried about the load count issue from a year ago?  Did anything happen with that for Hardy?
<Bodsda> kr0gur, kill it as root?
<kr0gur> sudo kill -9 pid
<SitUbuntuSit> kr0gur, is something else keeping it active? Sometimes I have issues with Firefox and java, and I have to kill jvm first.
<soundray> allupp: you haven't got a huge amount of RAM -- your machine could be a lot snappier if you upgrade that. Yes, Ubuntu is more RAM-demanding than Windows 98.
<Bodsda> kr0gur, no actually become root first
<kr0gur> SitUbuntuSit, I did have firefox running too... so I killed that
<Circus-Killer> Bytor4232,  load count issue?
<Circus-Killer> ive had no problem on my lappy
<xtron> can anyone tell me what the name of the force feedback module is and where to get it?
<wojtek> help
<tsuna27> Bodsda: wher is network manager
<soundray> allupp: failing that, have a go with Xubuntu instead -- the Xfce desktop is lighter
<Bodsda> soundray, not that much more demanding though :-)
<kr0gur> damn , it is 'wish'
<kr0gur> wish is running, that is pidgin right? no. wait, that is amsn?
<Bodsda> tsuna27, System-->Admin  i think
<dbc> This is probably silly, but I'm curious if killing with some signal other than 9 would work.
<Bodsda> kr0gur, kill em both
<soundray> Bodsda: well, 98 installs in 64MB. Hardy? No chance.
<tsuna27> Bodsda: does it matter that im runnin kubuntu
<allupp> i have xubuntu right now!
<allupp> i have xubuntu right now!
<kr0gur> is there a scrip that kills all processes starting from the highest pid until your system works?
<allupp> sry bug
<Bodsda> soundray, what about xubuntu or puppylinux
<SitUbuntuSit> kr0gur, is pidgin in the d state... if so, you can't kill it. Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845594
<Bodsda> tsuna27, yes
<kr0gur> allupp, I installed xubuntu, and a clean boot I have just 20mb more free memory than a clean boot of ubuntu
<soundray> allupp: please wait for it to finish indexing or whatever, and come back to it later
<Kikkertje> Hi room, I wish to compile gtk cairo engine, but is says that i need the gtk+2.8... how do i install it on hardy?
<kr0gur> and since I am using gedit and firefox, the same versions, it makes no sense to me to use xubuntu.
<tsuna27> #kubuntu
<kr0gur> does anyone else see just a 20mb saving using xubuntu?
<soundray> Bodsda: Xubuntu installs in 64MB only when you use the alternate install CD. Puppy? Never tried.
<allupp> but i keeped my computer open last night and it didn't help :(
<soundray> allupp: okay, upgrade your RAM then
<allupp> and all i wanted was to play teeworlds :(
<Bodsda> soundray, puppylinux or someother distro can be installed and run on a 1gb pen drive
<SitUbuntuSit> kr0gur, honestly, if you're using a bunch of gnome or kde apps in xubuntu, it would be pointless to use it for an efficiency savings unless you like the interface.
<xtron> can anyone tell me what the name of the force feedback module is and where to get it?
<allupp> i gues i rather change to  windows then buy part or thing to this coputer
<dbc> Does anyone know how to set ctcp replies in xchat-gnome?
<soundray> Bodsda: that doesn't say much about how economical it is with RAM
<allupp> parts or things
<Bodsda> allupp, i can go from no ubuntu to ubuntu + teeworlds running in under 2 hours
<Bodsda> soundray, no but it does show a difference between the size of it and therefore its ram demands
<allupp> ... didn't understand well (noth that good speaking english ) but i get  teeworld  installed but broplem is that how does it run :(
<kr0gur> SitUbuntuSit, my point is, if you are using firefox... I guess thunar v nautilus isn't a big saving, but if you are using *a lot* of the alternative apps at once, you might get a big aggregate saving
<Bodsda> allupp, were not going to spend our time convincing you that linux is better, make your own decision then come back if you chose linux
<soundray> Bodsda: no, it doesn't really. I can squeeze a distribution with a gnome desktop onto a 1GB stick and it will still be slow with anything less than 512 MB
<soundray> of RAM
<kr0gur> allupp: why won't teeworlds work?
<dbc> Sounds like a "no".
<kr0gur> allupp, I play teeworlds too :-)
<allupp> ... what iam trying to say is that do you know eny othere linux than xubuntu that could work fine whit this coputer
<soundray> dbc: it could be a 'don't know' though
<Bodsda> soundray, i installed gutsy on a machine with 128mb memory wich runs fine - not fast but not slow
<kr0gur> allupp, your graphics card isn't up to scratch? what is the laptop?
<allupp> it is too slow i cant press buttons and it downloads 5 min :(
<kr0gur> allupp, what is the spec?
<unop> Bodsda, you can't have used it for very much :)
<kr0gur> allupp, damn small linux, by its nature, doesn't use much ram. how much ram does it have?
<allupp> ...spec? and i don't use laptop....
<Bodsda> allupp, it has mor to do with hardware then distro but perhaps an older ubuntu distro would run faster
<soundray> kr0gur: see allup's specs on http://paste.ubuntu.com/37424/
<kr0gur> allupp, how much ram, and what graphics card does your cimputer have?
<Bodsda> unop, that wasnt my point :-)
<allupp> how should i know... sost get this old computer
<soundray> allupp: you've answered kr0gur's question with your earlier pastebin
<Bodsda> allupp, you should know your hardware before accusing the software
<kr0gur> allupp, you have 512mb ram? I run ubuntu on a 512mb ram thinkpad
<kr0gur> allupp, runs fine, and teeworlds...
<xtron> can anyone tell me what the name of the force feedback module is and where to get it?
<Bodsda> kr0gur, i can second that
<allupp> but then why it isn't running then ???
<Bodsda> allupp, any terminal errors?
<allupp> eny tips?
<kr0gur> allupp, try and explain the problem you are seeing... will teeworlds not start at all?
<allupp> some apci or something always wail on satring up
<Bodsda> allupp, thats quite an importand thing to mention btw
<Bodsda> important*
<kr0gur> allupp: that is better... things are so much clearer now... perhaps you can remember what is the last thing that happens before you think 'darn, it isn't working' and tell us what it is
<kr0gur> allupp, let's sort this out so we can all jump into teeworlds server and instagib you over and over again
<allupp> last thing is when i can't press eny buttons on tee worlds
<Bodsda> hahaha
<Bodsda> allupp, so teeworlds runs?
<allupp> yeas it runs
<kr0gur> allupp, there are no errors right? you just see the menu to load a game?
<allupp> but not guite like i hope
<kr0gur> does it list the servers?
<allupp> no actually i get stuck whit select you tee name...
<Bodsda> allupp, are you dual screening?
<allupp> i can't press enter
<kr0gur> so you can click into preferences... but when you type the name, you cannot press enter...
<allupp> i have only one screen if you mean that
<kr0gur> I don't know if you have to type enter there... or just click to the next screen...
<florian_> Hello. Since some days I hace strange keyboard problem. It seems that "Control" is hanging sometimes and that Shift activates Caps Lock. Can someone thing of any reasons?
<allupp> ..i can't write the name...
<kr0gur> allupp: are you runnign fullscreen or windowed?
<Bodsda> allupp, recreate that apci error and tell us exactly what it says please
<allupp> full screen
<kr0gur> try running it and selecting windowed
<allupp> it comes  when i boot linux
<Bodsda> oh
<Bodsda> dont bother then
 * kr0gur is afk, researching teeworlds problem, brb 15 mins
<allupp> so  idon't think i can get picture from it
<Bodsda> kr0gur, have fun
<recon69> ﻿﻿allupp: there is a boot log , anyone know the file name?
<Bodsda> recon69, no but id love to find it,.,. theres a fw errors in mine i wanna see properly
<allupp> hmm i could boot my coputer and take picture whit my phone and then show write message here when i come back
<Bodsda> allupp, no dont bother, its not causing this problem
<burhan> recon69: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<allupp> ok
<regulate_> .net
<Bodsda> burhan, cool, cheers
<recon69> /var/log/boot
<marshall> how do I access music shares off a networked windows computer running windows media player 11?
<mehumot> hi, I don't have a sound in guitar pro v.5.2, can s8 help me?
<recon69> if it's turned on
<recon69> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<mzanfardino> question: I have installed ubuntu 8.04 and have encrypted home. When I boot my decryptiong key does not appear to be working.  Is there a way to fix this, or am I just play out of luck?
<kr0gur> heh that was fun
<kibibyte> mzanfardino, why you encrytping home
<mzanfardino> nevermind the why, can it be fixed?
<Myrtti> kibibyte: good idea for laptops
<mzanfardino> indeed
<mzanfardino> however, this is the first time I've found that my key won't be accepted
<Myrtti> even better idea for business/work laptops
<recon69> ﻿marshall: not to sure, but have you look to see if the share is available in "place -> network"
<randomnickname> What command do I type in to check cpu frequency?
<recon69> ﻿marshall: also you need to make sure you are in the same workgroup as the windows machine
<soundray> randomnickname: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<freelanceweb> Why does Ubuntu update python as a common update?
<mzanfardino> sadly I suppose the whole point of encrypting your drive is that if you haven't got the key you can't get in.  So I'm guessing there is no way around it.
<burhan> mzanfardino: correct you are.
<allupp> why is there no easy solution to my problem
<mzanfardino> thanks for the confirmation.
<kr0gur> allupp, you making progress? I just had a good game on teeworlds, was playing ASL
<randomnickname> is there anyway I can monitor it changing like cpu-z in Windows?
<recon69> ﻿allupp: because computers are complicated unfortunately
<allupp> no progress :(
<soundray> allupp: run 'top' and tell me what process is hogging your CPU?
<xnv> Can anyone recommend a envy-breeding theme for Ubuntu? You know, 1337 h4X0r type?
<soundray> if any
<kr0gur> xnv, use the ubuntu studio theme
<allupp> root
<allupp> still
<allupp> command xorg
<xnv> Well, can't complain about the ease of installation.
<incorrect> what file system should i use for a 6TB partition?
<burhan> ext3
<Gnea> incorrect: ext3 will do
<gregoire_> ...
<incorrect> not xfs/
<recon69> ext3 max size 16 TiB
<djamel> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a desktop, everything works ok except gnome-terminal and even the tty... any idea ?
<recon69> ﻿djamel: think we need a bit more info
<ch3ck> hola ppl!
<ch3ck> another ubuntu moron here :)
<ch3ck> how are ya ppl doin?
<ch3ck> ne of ya tried google earth on xfce in ubuntu!
<xnv> Is there documentation on what exactly "Normal" Visual Effects includes?
<IdleOne> !ask  ch3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  ch3
<ville88> Hello can anyone help me with  GPROFTPD?
<IdleOne> !ask | ch3ck
<ubottu> ch3ck: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ch3ck> @ville88
<djamel> recon69, when i launch a gnome-terminal i get a blinking cursor, and nothng happens. and when i go a tty using ctrl+alt+F1 y enter login and pass and then nothing happens
<freelanceweb> Is SSH enabled on the desktop version of ubuntu?
<kane77> !doesntwork djamel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> freelanceweb: not by default, no
<soundray> freelanceweb: only the client, not the server
<ch3ck> aai aai sire!
<freelanceweb> Is it installed?
<ville88> I cant get anyone to access my  GPROFTPD  :(
<freelanceweb> Is the server installed?
<rtw35783> freelanceweb: no
<kane77> freelanceweb, do you mean the server?
<Gnea> incorrect: is the system 32bit or 64bit?
<ShackJack> xnv: I haven't seen any, but I think it'd just wobbly, fade, stuff like that.... You can go to the Advanced Desktop Settings and see which things are checked after enabling normal (if you have it installed)
<freelanceweb> Yes the ssh server...
<kane77> freelanceweb, I'm typing too slow :(
<freelanceweb> ok
<jrib> !ssh > freelanceweb
<ubottu> freelanceweb, please see my private message
<r_a_f> where can i add/remove starting program (after boot) IN TERMINAL - I have't gnome
<ch3ck> kane77: i think m slower than u:P
<mahesh_> how to install a c file in ubuntu
<ch3ck> r_a_f: /etc/rc.local
<ch3ck> mahesh: gcc -o smth.c
<mahesh_> how to compile a c file in ubuntu
<r_a_f> ﻿ch3ck:thanks
<jrib> mahesh_: that doesn't make sense.  What program are you trying to install exactly?
<mahesh_> how to compile a c file in ubuntu
<ch3ck> jrib: he wants to start a program that is installed .... i guess!
<pogay> is there an easy way to temporary disable the usb automounts in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Gnea> !compile | mahesh_
<ubottu> mahesh_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> mahesh_: install build-essential and then use gcc as ch3ck suggested
<incorrect> Gnea: i am installing 64bit linux
<logi4023> anyone knows how to get wma 9 working with ubuntu 64bit?
<kane77> ch3ck, but my internet connection is lagging 15s :P that makes me win :)
<soundray> !dma > allupp
<ubottu> allupp, please see my private message
<Gnea> incorrect: you might be better off with xfs, actually, if you intend on expanding past 16Tb
<ch3ck> nebody gonna share if they used google earth on xfce4 in ubuntu
<ch3ck> works fine with gnome but if i run it on xfce it just crashes
<kane77> mahesh_, you have to install some compiler.. (gcc probably)
<recon69> ﻿djamel: bit beyond me, I would guess that your bash.rc file might have a problem
<Gnea> ch3ck: from the terminal?
<ch3ck> gnea: no from the GUI
<recon69> ﻿djamel: check you home dir for hidden files
<incorrect> Gnea: nah 6Tb is where it will stay
<Gnea> ch3ck: why not from the terminal, where error messages can be seen?
<Gnea> incorrect: ext3 will do fine then :)
<ch3ck> gnea: good idea :P ok ppl m gonna hit it lets see if i go off :)
<pogay>  I found "gnome-volume-properties" but I see, cams, pdas, printer, scan, and input divices are mic keybords and tablets....  (usb outmount)
<axenory> How to control backlight so it doesnt turn down automatically?
<soundray> axenory: System-Preferences-Power Management
<fungot> wher are the hack
<fungot> wher are the hack codes???
<axenory> soundray, I have played with that before... either the option isnt there or I cannot find it
<jrib> fungot: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<kenkku_> fungot: what kind of codes do you mean?
<dogface> Silly bots, allowing people to command them to join Linux support channels and say "wher are the hack codes???"
<recon69> ﻿djamel: other things you could try are creating a new user and see if that user has the same problem. also change you session to termal before you log in to see if that works
<axenory> soundray,  there is only the option to put display to sleep but not to reduce backlight...... There is in the battery mode... but it is still reducing the back light
<soundray> axenory: here, it's a tickbox towards the bottom of the dialog, labelled "Dim display when idle"
<axenory> oh ok
<axenory> soundray,  thanks... another question... how can I change LOgon display's reesolution
<dvs> what permissions do i need to set so that only two users can access each others /home folders ?
<axenory> my logon display is out of my display as it is so big
<jrib> !permissions > dvs
<ubottu> dvs, please see my private message
<Kvasten^> Can anyone please help me? i only get 50hz but i need 75hz. How to do?
<djamel> recon69, ok thanks i'll try that, i tried something, i installed zsh from synaptics, and then changed the defaut shell for my user and it works in the tty but not in the gnome term
<soundray> axenory: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<pogay> i test with usb-devices, with several partitions. I like to avoid the behavior (temporarily) that all partitons of the disk are mounted automatically
<dvs> thankx
<bastid_raZor> Kvasten^; do you have LCD
<kenkku_> dvs: create a group to which those two users belong and change the group bit to that
<Kvasten^> bastid_raZor Yes
<kenkku_> dvs: then apply whatever permissions you want the group to have
<user___> axenory: i had that earlier. try: restart computer, press esc key. recover x-server.
<bastid_raZor> Kvasten^; .. LCD's do not refresh
<Kvasten^> bastid_raZor i got 75hz @ windows? :S
<hfdsx> Hi everyone, can anyone help me? i'm trying to use 'suspend to disk+soft reboot' instead of shutdown, is it possible?
<mm> dick
<jrib> mm: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Kvasten^; it does not matter what your refresh is set to.. LCD's do not need it they do not refresh.
<axenory> user___, mmm? I restart the computer and when do I have to press esc.. when it is at the logon windows?
<mm> yeah
<jrib> mm: then ask it and refrain from the inappropriate language please
<Kvasten^> bastid_raZor Yes i need it. Im playing counter strike on linux. its lagging at 50hz
<axenory> user___, then type the command 'recover x-server'?
<mm> where can i get dick porn on unbuntu
<sarthor> Hi. how can i convert youtube.flv file to file.mp3 ?
<kenkku_> sarthor: avidemux
<kenkku_> sarthor: I actually had that same thing just yesterday :)
<songq> eagle eye
<kenkku_> sarthor: sudo apt-get install avidemux
<user___> axenory: have only just joined? are using ubuntu 8.04? if so then press esc as the computer boots. it will load a boot menu and there will be an option to recover x-server
<sarthor> kenade, after installiing??
<r_a_f> where can i stop autostarting apache/tomcat IN TERMINAL ?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<ch3ck> hi again
<kenkku_> sarthor: it's in applications -> sound & video
<ch3ck> Gnea: It dint work!
<songq> auto start? i am guessing it is in /etc
<syanddylf> hoho ,so many people
<ch3ck> no errors!
<rui> sudo nano /etc/init.d
<steego> i need some help with my 4-disk raid5.. one of the disks have died (system wont boot with it present), so I want to start my raid with only 3 disks. but doing "mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md0" only gives me "failed to RUN_ARRAY /dev/md0: Input/output error". any ideas? mdadm --detail says active,degraded and all 3 disks look OK
<sarthor> kenkku_, OK intalling..
<Gnea> ch3ck: so what did the error messages have to say about it?
<hfdsx> Hi everyone, can anyone help me? i'm trying to use 'suspend to disk+soft reboot' instead of shutdown, in order to avoid cold start of ubuntu after using dual boot with windows
<axenory> user___,  oohhh ok I will try that .. thanks!!
<Gnea> !raid | steego
<syanddylf> 1
<ubottu> steego: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ch3ck> Gnea: No error messages at all...i ran it from terminal...It just crashed my x window!
<kenkku_> hfdsx: and the problem is?
<logi4023> anyone knows how to get wma9 working in 64bit?
<ShackJack> Hi all.. having trouble joining #brasero over @ irc.gimp.net... So I'll ask here... When I burn MP3s to CD using Braseo audio project it cuts off the last second or two of the track... Anyone else experience this? (Checked settings, etc... but can't find any kind of fade-out option than might be causing this)...
<ch3ck> some compatibility issues with xfce cum googleearth?
<Gnea> ch3ck: it crashed the whole desktop?
<ch3ck> Gnea: Yup!
<ShackJack> logi4023: Have you tried VLC?
<logi4023> yes
<Gnea> ch3ck: how did you install google earth?
<ch3ck> Gnea: downloaded the bin
<logi4023> shackjack-- have you got wma9 worked with ubuntu 64bit?
<steego> Gnea, know any decent irc channels for this stuff? I've been googling for hours, it's not really a trivial problem it would seem
<Gnea> ch3ck: ah, that's probably why. we don't support that method since it's usually unstable. please use medibuntu and install from there.
<Gnea> !medibuntu | ch3ck
<ubottu> ch3ck: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hfdsx> btw, i'm using pm-hibernate, but i didn't find any feature to avoid poweroff
<ShackJack> logi4023: Nope I don't have 64 bit (too much trouble) just thought I'd throw that out there....
<ch3ck> Gnea: thanks..will check with it
<mzanfardino> update concerningi encrypted drive access: I've managed to get back into my encrypted drive.  It seems that while I was attempting to correct a warning during the boot process re: padlock_sha I manged to blacklist sha256. Not good. Fortunately I did not encrypt root (something I don't recommend!) and was able to deblacklist it.
<Gnea> steego: not sure.. #raid? #mdadm?
<rui> #pinoy
<ch3ck> Gnea: Hardy is unable to satisfy me though...compared to fiesty...not in desktops
<logi4023> everything on 64bit works except the wma9 codec.
<hfdsx> ok nevermind.. i'll try again later, too many people :)
<ch3ck> Gnea: Servers are fine though.
<Wimpie> Hello I got a problem with Firefox does anyone know how to put Proxy on firefox ?
<logi4023> would like to know if anyone got wma9 decoding working with ubuntu 64bit
<rrittenhouse> Why can't I send email using 'mail' in Ubuntu? I just get returned messages that say "Mailing to remote domains not supported"
<ch3ck> Wimpie: Go check the firefox manuals....edit>preferences>advance>network settting!
<Gnea> ch3ck: we've found the problem, i've provided a solution. if you fail to act on the solution, you will find yourself less satisfied.
<Wimpie> ty check
<steego> Gnea, hm okay.. thanks anyway
<sarthor> kenkku_, its converting the vedio too.. i need only MP3 for playing on audio device in the car.
<kenshin> i'm running a home apache webserver, how do i get cgi working?
<Gnea> !apache | kenshin
<ubottu> kenshin: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ch3ck> kenshin: gi need not be done nething....but to speed it up fastcgi modcgi might help out.
<sarthor> Hi. how can i convert youtube.flv file to file.mp3 ?
<Martinp23> Does anyone know how I can make pterm accept keyboard input of special chracters - ie ones that i have to press a few keys in succession to create? like è  ( Windowskey+` then e )
<mzanfardino> if you are running hardy and you've encrypted any partition and are seeking a way to suppress the "WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha  ..." message, be very careful with the advice proved by launchpad:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in linux "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Medium,Triaged]
<mad_max02> how can I test my wireless card ???
<mad_max02> I want to make sure its working and I want to make it work as AP
<Gnea> sarthor: avidemux
<adac> Does someone know a program that can create tags out of a text?
<soundray> sarthor: you can play the file with mplayer and redirect the sound output to a file. Are you aware that youtube soundtracks are all mono?
<ShackJack> mad_max02: type iwconfig in terminal will show connection...
<sarthor> soundray, Yes.
<user881> can anyone help with the message "no connections are available" when using "hunt"? many thanks
<mortuis99> does ubuntu have problems wth wpa encryption?
<cemunal> hi
<sarthor> soundray, last time i converted the flv files with a single command, i got simply mp3 audio.. but i forgot that :O Can you help like that
<britt> hey
<soundray> sarthor: 'mplayer -ao pcm:file=soundtrack.wav file.flv'
<kenshin> ch3ck, i don't understand? why isn't my .cgi files being executed? it's acting as some txt files
<ShackJack> mortuis99: Not to my knowledge... I've had best luck with WPA2 Personal...
<ch3ck> kenshin: did u give the correct permissions
<soundray> sarthor: no, sorry
<kenshin> ch3ck, permission to?
<ch3ck> kensshin: they are executables and not plain text files...if u get what i mean!
<ch3ck> kenshin: permission to be executed
<ProwL> chmod +x file.cgi
<mortuis99> ok i am trying to get a differant distro to work with WPA and an having problems and am thinking os switching to ubuntu
<kenshin> ah
<soundray> sarthor: have you searched your command line history?
<ch3ck> Blackie here!
<mortuis99> on my lappy
<kenshin> i didn't have to give php files permissions
<sarthor> soundray, Ok. you already helped me a lot.. i am really very very much thankfull to you..i  reinstalled my pc.
<kenshin> i'll see
<randomnickname> How do I save startup setting at rc.local?
<ch3ck> php are diff....cgis are diff
<kenkku_> sarthor: in the sound meny, select save
<kenshin> ah
<ShackJack> kenshin: In httpd.conf you also have to tell apache to execute certain extensions as cgi if it is not already set there...
<britt> cgi != php
<kenshin> thanks
<randomnickname> gksudo gedit will crash when I open that file
<kenkku_> sarthor: sry, audio menu
<sarthor> kenkku_, Ok.
<ch3ck> ExeCGI
<kenshin> ShackJack, where is the conf file located?
<ch3ck> Options ExecCGI if i am not wrong!
<britt> /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<ch3ck> u have to be specific in the directory
<ShackJack> kenshin: depends on your setup - locate httpd.conf
<kenshin> britt, the conf file at /etc/apache2 is 0 byte
<ShackJack> kenshin: (in terminal ;))
<theraptor> hi, I have a problem with my screen resolution
<ch3ck> go see ur initialization scripts...fi any
<axenory> soundray, do you remember what asked you earlier about the logon display?
<soundray> theraptor: elaborate
<britt> kenshin: etc/apache2/httpd.conf is 0?
<kenshin> britt, yeah
<britt> oh
<soundray> axenory: faintly
<britt> try /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<britt> no no no
<kenshin> the cgi files are still not being executed :/
<theraptor> it only gives me the options of 800x600 and 640x480, even though my computer usually uses higher resolutions
<ch3ck> kenshin: do a httpd -V
<ch3ck> u will see ur compile settings
<axenory> soundray, that my logon display went huge! so how can I put the logon windows resolution back to normal (back to fit my screen)
<soundray> theraptor: configure it with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<kenshin> httpd command not found :/
<soundray> axenory: run 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' and set a sensible default resolution
<ShackJack> axenory: If you haven't already, I'd suggest installing the nvidia/ati driver if supported by your card...
<[yzf600]> where would the best place to get help with ubuntu client ldap and groups?
<compengi> i'm using firefox 3.0.1 on ubuntu 8.04. lately i got a problem with it. couple of hours ago firefox was  just running great. i turned it off then reopened it. first of all you could just notice that "getting  started" tabs and etc.. are gone. bookmarks don't list. you can't forward or backward. sometimes if you
<ShackJack> axenory: (Admin->harware drivers)
<compengi>  got to preference thenclose the window. you can't use the upper toolbar anymore. if youi'd try to start  firefox from terminal no errors are visible
<ch3ck> kenshin: Is apache installed?
<axenory> ShackJack, I have already nvidias.. and nvidia-settings
<kenshin> ch3ck, yes
<kenshin> It works!
<[yzf600]> my gnome-terminals show me being in lots of groups, but if I login via text terminal, the groups are different
<ch3ck> kenshin: did u do the ExecCGI in that particular directory
<kenshin> no
<soundray> compengi: what have you changed since it worked?
<ch3ck> Kenshin: :O do it then
<Gnea> compengi: seems to work fine here. did your settings get moved?
<kenshin> ch3ck, is that case sensitive?
<ozpowermo1> Does anybody know how to run win 32 executables in ubuntu? I have wine installed and I use Dev C++ to do some programming, but I can't run the executables... any help?
<ch3ck> Kenshin: You might have directory settings for that particular directory ... do a Options ExecCGI in that file.
<ch3ck> Kenshin: Yes it is!
<ch3ck> linux is Case sensitive ;)
<compengi> soundray, i didn't change anything. i was just browsing normaly
<kenshin> ExecCGI ?
<axenory> ShackJack, soundray, My resolution is OK... its the logon display the one thats wrong... I can and I know how to change resolution AFTER I login but in the logon display is the thing..
<kenshin> ExecCGI <filename> ??
<Gnea> ozpowermo1: should be in the Applications->Wine->Programs
<compengi> Gnea, i didn't put my hands on the settings
<ch3ck> kenshin: nopes
<kenshin> :/
<soundray> axenory: I've told you twice now
<ch3ck> kenshin: just "Options ExecCGI "
<ch3ck> jeez ppl are increasing
<Gnea> compengi: that wasn't the correct answer.
<ch3ck> Kenshin u at ubuntu-np?
<kenshin> Options is a command?
<axenory> soundray,  gksudo displa...?
<ch3ck> see me there
<kenshin> yeah
<Gnea> !hi | ch3ck
<ubottu> ch3ck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ozpowermo1> Gnea: to actually run the exe? I use Dev C++ to make a HelloWorld exe, then how can I run it?
<compengi> Gnea, what would you expect if i didn't change nor did anything to firefox
<Gnea> ozpowermo1: oh - wine HelloWorld.exe
<ozpowermo1> Gnea: thanks! :)
<ShackJack> axenory: So it *switches* resolution after you login? Is there another user (default) account with a low resolution set perhaps?
<rui> option ExecCGI is found in the file conf in apache
<ch3ck> Gnea: Smiles:D
<jrib> ozpowermo1: why not program for linux?
<ch3ck> that is Options i guess
<ozpowermo1> jrib: I don't like any of the IDEs, and Dev C++ doesn't make their IDE for linux
<albech> ﻿i know this is a little off topic, but im doing a presentation next week on networking and is looking for a good way to explain latency/bandwidth terms.. I once read a very good one where a sports car a truck was used, but i cannot find it.. anyone have a good explanation for a slide? ﻿i believe they used a highway and dirt road in the metaphor too
<joaopinto> ozpowermo1, have you tried code::blocks ?
<Gnea> compengi: sorry, assumption isn't something that I do. please answer my questions if you would like to solve the problem.
<compengi> Gnea, about which settings are you talking about
<jrib> ozpowermo1: I don't really see much sense in creating windows executables in linux and running them through wine though.  Who needs an IDE anyway?  Load up your favorite text editor and compile the file with gcc
<elo2773> Someone can help me for a problem with user policy in a network with server windows and client ubuntu?
<Refefer> quick question for you guys: I'm sshing into a headless server and I want to manually run a script that's very time consuming to complete.  I want to be able to logout and continue to have it run.  Any idea how I would go about doing that?
<joaopinto> jrib, get used to an IDE, you will notice the productivity difference :)
<axenory> ShackJack, yep it switches... okay look this is how this happend soundray and ShackJack .... Accidentally the Nvidia driver was deactivated.... so I was runnning in low graphics mode.... to enter to the logon display it asked to change display resolution before entering to the logon display so I changed it... after I login I put the hardware drivers back on.. since then the logon display is huge as the desktop is fine....
<Gnea> compengi: the location of the standard user settings for firefox. usually in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/
<ozpowermo1> joaopinto: I tried Adjunta and Eclipse (although eclipse is not really linux specific), I haven't tried code blocks; in addition I'm working with another developer who doesn't have linux
<soundray> axenory: what is the problem with just running the command I gave you and setting the default resolution you want?
<Gnea> !ask | elo2773
<ubottu> elo2773: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joaopinto> ozpowermo1, code::blocks is cross platform
<soundray> axenory: as if my response would change if you described your problem five times
<axenory> soundray, because my friend.... is already in the resolution I want...
<compengi> Gnea, i got it still there. i got a folder called *ydvazcdh.default* with sub-files/folders
<ozpowermo1> joapinto: code::blocks might not be a bad idea... :)
<elo2773> the problem is that i don't know how can i set policy for user in ubuntu... that's the question
<ozpowermo1> jaopinto: thanks :)
<soundray> axenory: so you haven't got a problem now?
<Wimpie> !needabot > Wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<axenory> soundray, it still the same...
<soundray> axenory: so run the command and set your default res
<axenory> soundray, the resolution I want is 1280x800.... that is the one that is already the default resolution...
<sidneywhat> Firewire Hard Drive really slow, it was Ok in Live CD
<Gnea> compengi: well, that's where they're all at... the filenames are pretty self-explanatory to some degree, but if you're not familiar with them, then you may find yourself recreating your settings, as timestamps tend to tell all
<compengi> Gnea, bookmarksbackups still there, Cache files too, Chrome folder, Extensions and other files
<soundray> axenory: you want to play another round of this? Your resolution is wrong on the login window? Set 1280x800 in displayconfig-gtk and it will be that on the login window.
<agoes> hai..
<axenory> let me check
<Gnea> compengi: backups, eh? sounds like it might work...
<agoes> hai..
<juan--d-_-b> hoygan
<axenory> soundray, didnt work.... now there is a new nvidia display before the logon display but it still the same size
<agoes> hai...
<compengi> Gnea, bookmarkbackups yes. i can't find something extra ordinary in this directory. all the files are in there places
<agoes> hai..
<[1]DarkTan> i need some help setting up my pcmcia wireless card under 8.04
<randomnickname> Does anyone know why flash won't work?
<ShackJack> axenory: according to bug 16472... running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg fixed the issue for ppl exerpeicing this problem...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16472 in gdm "Login Screen Resolution" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16472
<randomnickname> I have installed flash and reset
<ShackJack> randomnickname: You have to enable as a plugin in FF
<Gnea> compengi: well, it's your system, nothing's stopping you from examining the contents
<randomnickname> how do I do that?
<soundray> axenory: ShackJack's suggestion won't work if you're on hardy
<perillux> does anyone use Kasumi the SCIM Japanese dictionary tool?
<ShackJack> axenory: You may have to reenable restricted driver afterwards
<lunch> how to check how much ram my video has?
<soundray> axenory: did you enable NVidia through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers?
<ShackJack> randomnickname: Tools->AddOns->Plugins tab
<kc8pxy> i know it seems like a goofy setup,   but why would ubuntu 8.04.1 server complain that the kernel is not right,  when booting from the hdd  under virtualbox, but desktop is fine?
<soulc> yo got a problem
<soundray> ShackJack: please recommend the package installation for flash, not the firefox-based one
<agoes> hai...
<axenory> soundray, after I logged in the time that it deactivated, yes
<perillux> lunch: click System>Administration>System Monitor  then click the first tab
<soulc> I have a shell script that runs a screen shot script
<Gnea> soulc: spit it out :)
<randomnickname> I don't see flash in there
<theraptor> soundray: thanks, your advice worked
<soundray> randomnickname: flash works if you install it with 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and remove any plugins that you've installed for it through firefox
<ShackJack> soundray: They are one in the same now (the flash)
<soulc> got a crontab entry and syslog says it is running but no new screenshots
<Wimpie> Uhmmm .... I don't know a command in Ubuntu but on freeBSD it is just Rehash anyone know what the command is in Ubuntu ?
<soulc> script works when run manually
<infexion> I installed flash using firefox and I have no problem
<soundray> theraptor: now if only I knew why it doesn't work for axenory...
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: just go to a site with a flash object, and ff will tell you you need flash
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<randomnickname> yes still does not work
<theraptor> soundray: I had to manually select my monitor as 1024x768 of a list
<soundray> ShackJack: when there is a Ubuntu package, you should recommend using it
<eleben2> I'm having the following problem where I try to set an IPTable entry to allow for the sending of mail to my gmail account
<eleben2>  iptables -A INPUT -s smtp.gmail.com -j ACCEPT
<eleben2> but when I list my iptable entries it shows up as yx-in-f109.google.com and won't let my mail go out
<ShackJack> soundray: The addons menu of FF uses the Ubuntu Packages (for Flash and other ones available)
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<lunch> perillux, how about command line?
<soundray> theraptor: yeah, that's how it usually works
<elo2773> where can i have help with policy user in a network with ms windows and ubuntu client (the bind with active directory is ok)? I have find many request in forum and so on, but no answer
<theraptor> how do I get ubuntu to recgnize my linksys wireless-g notebook card
<randomnickname> should I download the adobe file?
<DarkTan> i need some help setting up my pcmcia wireless card under 8.04
<Wimpie> to the resolution guys http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto .... easy but you get only results AFTHER restart
<lunch> perillux, what you told me , does not say how much ram i have for my video card
<ShackJack> randomnickname: Is Flash checked as an add-on in the location I specified?
<randomnickname> I don't see flash
<randomnickname> it's not in there
<ShackJack> Under Tools->AddOns - PLugins?
<randomnickname> no
<rui> you can manually edit users in windows using gpedit
<randomnickname> not in there
<soundray> ShackJack: I can't verify that here. Can you point me to some place where that is documented?
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: adobe file? if you go to a site with flash (but not youtube), does a yellow box appear in the top of the screen, saying you need a plugin?
<Wimpie> go to a flash page and then you get Install this Plugin and then it will be automaticly installed the Flash Player
<randomnickname> yes
<soulc> so I will put it all together  I have a shell script that runs a screen capture script got a crontab entry to run it every 10 mins syslog says it's run but no new screenshot..... unbuntu 8.04
<perillux> lunch: on the system tab, look where it says Hardware:  then it should say Memory  that is how much ram you have  in Mb.  (Mib).
<theraptor> how do i get 8.04 to recognise my notebook card
<skyjumper> why might heavy IO usage cause significant desktop latency?
<randomnickname> it says I need to get the latest flash player
<axenory> soundray, ShackJack, ShackJack's solution worked on hardy
<ShackJack> soundray: No, though it was general knowledge (?) that they switch to that as a feature of either Hardy or Edgy..
<lunch> perillux, not ram for my machine, ram for my video card
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: then click the button to install it. did you do that?
<Wimpie> brb
<soundray> theraptor: what kind of card?
<axenory> ShackJack, Thanks shack!!
<randomnickname> it leads to the adobe webpage
<axenory> ShackJack, where did you find that solution?
<randomnickname> for me to download the tarball file
<ShackJack> randomnickname: Do see flash on other sites?
<randomnickname> no
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<ShackJack> axenory: Is that for the monitor thing?
<theraptor> soundray: linksys wirless-g notebook adapter 2.4 GHz model no WPC54G
<axenory> ShackJack, yup logon thing specifically
<user881> is there a way to take a 'snapshot' of linux and write to cd/dvd in case my hdd fails?
<randomnickname> I don't know what to do with the tarball file on adobe
<ShackJack> randomnickname: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree would do it...
<hwilde> !dd | user881
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<hwilde> !info dd | user881
<ubottu> user881: Package dd does not exist in hardy
<ShackJack> axenory: Don;'t have a URL, but bug #16472 on bugs.launchpad.net (for Ubuntu)
<soundray> ShackJack: you're essentially saying that firefox interfaces with apt. I don't think that's the case.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16472 in gdm "Login Screen Resolution" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16472
<soulc> one more time....
<cupantae> oh does it? Sorry. I think you first need to enable the medibuntu repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<soulc> ﻿so I will put it all together  I have a shell script that runs a screen capture script got a crontab entry to run it every 10 mins syslog says it's run but no new screenshot..... unbuntu 8.04
<hwilde> user881, what you want is the program "dd"  it will make a whole copy of your disk or partition.
<axenory> ShackJack, is 'aptitude' same as 'apt-get'?
<ShackJack> axenory: Essentially, yes...
<randomnickname> it still does not work
<randomnickname> do I need to restart system?
<Tux2K8> ין
<axenory> ShackJack, how you knew it was bug #16472?
<Tux2K8> h
<Tux2K8> hi
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: That was for you. Ignore the adobe page. That requires you to compile it
<Bytor4232> Yeah, the laptop hdd apm is still a problem.
<ferronica> how do i change splashscreen ubuntu 8.04 using startup manager
<Tux2K8> is there anyway to make ff3 to auto fix my typos as I type?
<robert__> #join ubuntu-pl
<ShackJack> randomnickname: YOu shouldn't try other sites... maybe they are requireng the absolute latest version which Ubuntu does not have...
<ShackJack> axenory: Just did a search ;-)
<randomnickname> I'm on youtube
<hwilde> !enter | randomnickname
<ubottu> randomnickname: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ed0n0n> I have updated my laptop from 7.10 to 8.04 and it was working ok untill I updated some packages, now it suddenly doesn't respond after 5min of use, the mouse moves the CPU deskbar applet shows it's working, but kyeboard and mouse buttons do not work. Have you got any idea why this is happening?
<axenory> ShackJack, using what keyworrds??? to learnXD
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Anybody on NetworkManager 0.7 here?
<hwilde> ed0n0n, sounds like power savings
<ed0n0n> hwilde: and how should I disable them? or waht should I do?
<randomnickname> btw does anyone know if the lm-sensor still brick thinkpad?
<ShackJack> axenory: different resolution login screen ubuntu #1 on google :)
<axenory> ShackJack,  nice!
<rapha> randomnickname: Good you mention it - was about to install them :-}
<ed0n0n> hwilde: the laptop is plugged right now
<randomnickname> I freaked out a little when I read about it
<hwilde> ed0n0n, I dunno maybe System -> Preferences -> Powe rManagement ?
<rapha> randomnickname: where did you read it?
<theraptor> soundray: linksys wirless-g notebook adapter 2.4 GHz model no WPC54G
<randomnickname> on ubuntu website
<ed0n0n> hwilde: too many maybes ;)
<randomnickname> and thinkwiki
<rapha> ic
<hwilde> !enter | randomnickname
 * rapha looks
<ubottu> randomnickname: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kc8pxy> how do i make ubuntu server like playing in a vbox?
<ville88> Hello i have a problem with GPROFTPD. when someone is connecting to my ftp server they cant see any files! anyone?
<Bytor4232> In a five minute period, I was getting about 30 load cycles.
<mgroman> Where can i download the python interpreter written in cobol?
<ch3ck> ville88: permissions ?
<Bytor4232> I applied this fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5031046&postcount=3
<ch3ck> whats the error log?
<axenory> ShackJack, soundray, are there already the codecs for tthe music that shows this : "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." which is a WM11 encode
<Bytor4232> And it went down to four or five load cycles.
<Slart> mgroman: why are you looking for a python interpreter written in cobol?
<freelanceweb> How can I repair an installation of ubuntu?
<ville88> <ch3ck> i think they have all the permissions that they need
<kenkku_> freelanceweb: repair how? what's broken?
<ville88> <ch3ck> but i dont really know if my ports are correct
<lubous> jek
<joaopinto> freelanceweb, you need to describe what is broken...
<freelanceweb> the computer was restarted durring an update
<Slart> ville88: it can be a lot of things.. permissions.. open ports etc etc
<freelanceweb> now firefox, synaptic and possibly more
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: go here, ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu , follow "adding the repositories", don't do the optional step, and then type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" into a terminal
<soulc> so is cron broke or what?
<nixnoob> chron
<freelanceweb> The puter is running... Just packages I can see broken... But the advanced package manager is broken
<cupantae> ﻿freelanceweb: Did you upgrade you distribution?
<ds[de]> hi! is there a way I can log an entire session in bash to a certain file? (meaning stdout, stderr as well as what I type)
<freelanceweb> This is a cleen install
<axenory> ShackJack, soundray, are there already the codecs for tthe music that shows this : "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." which is a WM11 encode
<cupantae> ﻿freelanceweb: Right. Had you checked the MD5 on your iso?
<randomnickname> it says it's already the newest version
<randomnickname> still refuses to work
<ShackJack> axenory: Don't understand the question, but try VLC :)
<freelanceweb> The error in the APM is :  e;dpkg was interupted 'dpkg--config'
<skyjumper> having trouble multitasking under heavy IO... wtf could cause this?
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: restart firefox and check the plugins. Apart from that, I'm stumped!
<freelanceweb> Yes the MD5 was fine..
<randomnickname> flash is still not showing under plugin
<ShackJack> axenory: Or make sure you have all the gstreamer plugins :)
<freelanceweb> THe machine was running and then it went to update itself... The computer was shut down durring the process...
<axenory> ShackJack, doesnt work.. do you want me to send you one of the specific files that pop out thats message?
<randomnickname> everything is up to date it seems, latest version of flash installed
<julu> hello...
<axenory> ShackJack, I have them all
<ShackJack> randomnickname: aptitude search flash - is there an "i" next to flashplugin-nonfree (in terminal)
<julu> anyone of you got any experience with cyrus ?
<ShackJack> axenory: Sorry I don't know what you're referring to...
<randomnickname> yes
<freelanceweb> DO I have to reinstall Ubuntu? or is there a way to repair an install?
<axenory> ShackJack, Accept it you will know.... it doesnt play!
<Hendra01> hi any body
<Hendra01> :)
<Hendra01> i'm hendra
<Hendra01> from indonesia
<FloodBot1> Hendra01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hendra01> nigh all
<axenory> ShackJack, I dont know if its DRM.... but check it pls
<Hendra01> nice to meet all of yours here
<julu> @random - just asking because i'm working on that cyrus-box for days now, and somehow it still fails to show any emails...
<Hendra01>  helloo
<cupantae> ﻿freelanceweb: Do you have anything valuable on it? I remember accidentally deleting udebs once, but fixing is often far tougher than restarting...
<julu> wanna look at the problem ? :)
<julu> hi hendra
<ShackJack> !offtopic | Hendra01
<ubuntu> What syntax shall I use to create path to /usr/brlcad/bin/ in my .bashrc
<ubottu> Hendra01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<randomnickname> would it make a difference if I install a new version of firefox?
<randomnickname> ubuntu seems to come with 3.00
<axenory> ShackJack, are you going to help me in this?
<julu> flash works with ff3...
<ShackJack> randomnickname: does nonfree have an "i" next to it or not?
<julu> @random - what graphic card are you using ?
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: It should be fine. So you're using hardy32?
<randomnickname> Yes it does
<ShackJack> axenory: No transfer, sorry... dunno prolly DRM
<ds[de]> ubuntu: do you want to add /usr/brlcad/bin to your $PATH?
<randomnickname> I'm using latest version of hardy
<ubuntu> yes
<elexodus> Need help getting proper video driver
<axenory> ShackJack,  okay one last question and IM done for today lol.... are you familiar with virtualbox?
<julu> elexodus, whats the problem ?
<infexion> elexodus: what kind of card?
<ShackJack> axenory: I've used it - but this not a one-to-one support channel ;)
<w8tah> can someone suggest software to be installed on a laptop that would allow me to replicate the functions of a fluke meter -- i have some weirdness going on in my network and would like to track down whats happening
<Gnea> !virtualbox | axenory
<ubottu> axenory: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ShackJack> randomnickname: I'm stumped on the Flash thing - it should be plug n' play basically (unless it's a 64bit Ubuntu)
<Slart> ShackJack: afaik it's plug and play on 64 bit too.. at least it was for me
<julu> randomnickname - have you tried the manual installer from adobe.com ?
<ubuntu> CD PATH=$PATH:/usr/brlcad/bin   /
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: I've never heard of a problem with flash on hardy....sorry if I sound unhelpful, but could you search google for a step-by-step guide? Have you restarted firefox at all during this?
<ds[de]> ubuntu: if you address your answer to a person specifically it might help being read by the right person :)
<randomnickname> I don't know how to compile
<julu> no need to compile...
<axenory> ShackJack, mmmm what I want to know is not .....something very difficutl but I cant get to it..... host- linux guest- windows XP... How do I share a host folder with the guest?
<ubuntu> to anyone
<randomnickname> I have restart firefox many times
<Slart> randomnickname: have you uninstalled all flash stuff and made firefox install flash for you?
<ShackJack> randomnickname: only make sure swfdec (open source flash) isn't running (or try using that instead)
<ds[de]> ubuntu: I meant the 'yes' ;) hold on a second
<julu> you just need to download the tar.gz-package, unpack it...
<regeya> I run amd64 hardy at home, and flash was basically just, install the package, start firefox, visit websites with flash
<randomnickname> firefox does not give me that option
<Next1> I need something to convert a .mov to an avi.  What can I use for this?
<randomnickname> it tells me to go to adobe
<Slart> randomnickname: hmm.. are you on 32 bit hardy?
<Gnea> Next1: ffmpeg
<julu> then open the terminal, browse to the folder where you extracted it and open it with ./[installersname]
<randomnickname> Yes I am
<axenory> Gnea, , mmmm what I want to know is not .....something very difficutl but I cant get to it..... host- linux guest- windows XP... How do I share a host folder with the guest?
<ASULutzy> axenory, You can just right click and hit share I believe? If you don't have sufficient permissions you can do gksu nautilus and do the same thing (be careful while you run nautilus as root, you could do bad things)
<infexion> Next1: http://www.freemov2avi.com/
<Slart> randomnickname: ok.. I've got a laptop here with 32-bit hardy.. let me uninstall flash and try it
<perillux> Next1: there are probably some good programs.  But you could use Zamzar, it's pretty good:   http://www.zamzar.com/
<ShackJack> axenory: There are setting you'll see when setting it up - see #virtualbox for more info
<Gnea> axenory: a question best for #vbox
<ASULutzy> axenory, Oh, VM's, my bad, I thought you meant share across a network, yea sharing with virtualbox is simple to do as well
<randomnickname> it's giving me "get the latest flash player"
<infexion> axenory: you may have to mount the drive if it is not mounted already
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: wait, are you talking about a message that comes up on youtube? As far as I remember, youtube acts funny for installing flash on ff. You'd be better off finding flash ads on digg or something
<ubuntu> ds[de]: i know ther two lines needed... one starts from CD PATH, another - from EXPORT PATH. Don't know/ remeber how-is-right, - And do not feel the life bright!
<ed0n0n> hwilde: i have been tweaking the values of Preferences/Energy Savings and now it seems it doesn't get stuck anymore. It's gone, cheers :D
<axenory> I already put the folder to share and everything .... HOW do I mount it on the gues XP
<perillux> Next1: if you just want to convert a single file and don't plan on doing it a lot then Zamzar is good because you don't have to mess with downloading a program.
<axenory> infexion, Gnea, ShackJack I already put the folder to share and everything .... HOW do I mount it on the gues XP
<freelanceweb> Thanks all, I am going to just reinstall...
<darkus> hi
<ShackJack> !patience | axenory
<ubottu> axenory: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> randomnickname: ok.. would you mind running a couple of terminal commands to get a clean start?
<ubuntu> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<ShackJack> axenory: It should appear as a networked drive (Z:)
<ubuntu> !export path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about export path
<randomnickname> yes
<cupantae> ﻿freelanceweb: sorry I couldn't be more helpful! maybe burn a new cd?
<darkus> can you help me on choosing a program that enables widgets like those of winblows fista ?
<axenory> infexion, Gnea, ShackJack lol sorry I just forgot to tag your names....
<randomnickname> sure
<ubuntu> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<Slart> randomnickname: "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<ShackJack> axenory: no, you forgot to be patient...
<Gnea> axenory: which, again, is a question best asked in #vbox
<regeya> that seems especially meta of ubottu, as...
<regeya> !self-awareness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about self-awareness
<randomnickname> it's gone Slart
<jercos> darkus: compiz has a plugin supporting a "widget layer" that will hide a class of windows, then jump them on top when a hotkey is presses, this should do what you want, you'd have to find your own widgets though...
<bazhang> please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish regeya ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> regeya, what are you trying to do...
<axenory> infexion, Gnea, ShackJack it doesnt appear... it says that I have to mount it first by opening prompt ( in XP) and type 'net use x: \\vboxsvr\share' but it doesnt do anything
<Slart> randomnickname: "sudo apt-get purge gnash" too
<Gnea> !ot | axenory
<ubottu> axenory: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<randomnickname> can't find gnash
<Gnea> axenory: not goign to warn you again.
<Slart> randomnickname: ok.. good.. now start firefox and go to about:plugins
<regeya> you know, it's amazing.  people send a single message to ubottu all the time, to get a silly response.  I did my one of the day, and have people pile on.  Astounding.  My moment of silliness is over, my apologies, all.
<Slart> randomnickname: make sure there isn't a flash plugin on that page
<Gnea> !vbox > axenory
<ubottu> axenory, please see my private message
<axenory> Gnea, right .. sorry..
<randomnickname> Yes no flash plugin
<Slart> randomnickname: ok.. let's find a page with flash on
<cupantae> Right, does anyone know what could be the problem here? My music collection is all set to "rwxr-xr-x", but while trying out several music players, My song names had to be changed every time. In songbird, it suggests that I don't have write permissions, even if I run it in sudo
<ds[de]> ubuntu: you still there?
<cupantae> ﻿randomnickname: don't go to youtube. Try a different page with flash
<randomnickname> give me a page
<regeya> cupantae, what filesystem is that music collection on...also, try running chmod -R  0666 /path/to/your/music (-R is recursive btw)
<eyeslocal> Hmm.. I installed icecat and it works fine but my window listing doesn't have an icon, just the 'generic icon'. Is there a way to fix this?
<cupantae> go to digg, and refresh until a flash ad comes up and a yellow box appears at the top
<Slart> randomnickname: hmm.. hang on..
<axenory> Gnea, no one is talking in that channel lol
<regeya> ergh, or you could go to adobe.com, which is very flash-heavy (for good reason)
<ShackJack> cupantae: Shouldn't they be 666 or 644 perms?
<Gnea> axenory: then you must wait.
<cupantae> ﻿regeya: it's ext3. one sec there...
<ShackJack> axenory: or search google for answer or read docs :)
<cupantae> ﻿regeya: hmm, it said permission denied until I sudoed. eve though, it says I'm the owner
<axenory> ShackJack, Im trying :) I have already.... I dont think Im doing the right thing but its okay... I cant speak about vbox in this channel anyway
<bazhang> axenory, what is the issue
<axenory> but thanks gnea and ShackJack  any ways XD!
<wng-> I'm trying to create a custom livecd, and am having pretty good success with customizing the ubuntu 8.04 livecd, but how would I edit the boot screen, it doesn't seem to be a grub.conf or menu.lst file
<Slart> randomnickname: hmmm.. it seems firefox doesn't want to install addons any more..
<Slart> randomnickname: I'm trying to find out why
<bazhang> axenory, vbox issues? what is the host and what is the guest
<arvind_khadri> wng-, in the live cd you dont have a grub menu
<The_S> how to delete with regular expresion every-thing starting with P
<The_S> ?
<wng-> arvind_khadri: okay, so how would i edit the menu if it's not grub?
<ds[de]> The_S: rm p* :) can you be more specific?
<The_S> yes
<bazhang> axenory, lets do this in channel so others can help out
<arvind_khadri> The_S, rm -rf p*
<The_S> ok
<ds[de]> arvind_khadri: that's recursive and potentially dangerous, we don't know if he wants that
<The_S> thanks
<arvind_khadri> wng-, you mean the other menu...which shows the install option
<randomnickname> Hey Slart I got it working
<julu> anyone got some experience with cyrus ?
<cupantae> ﻿regeya: actually, I think I know the problem. It's a common /home folder between ubuntu and arch. different uid, I'd say...
<Slart> randomnickname: you did? how?
<arvind_khadri> ds[de], ya... am sorry about that ...
<The_S> i want to delete every thig that start with P
<randomnickname> julu told me how to install it from the file at adobe
<wng-> arvind_khadri: the screen where you pick the language, then choose to boot to live cd/install. I want to customize that screen
<arvind_khadri> The_S, everything in the sense??
<axenory> bazhang, neeh its ok thanks I cant speak about that in this channel:P
<axenory> dont wanna get kicked out
<bazhang> axenory, sure you can
<ASULutzy> The_S, recursively, or just in the current directory??
<ds[de]> The_S: every file in a specific directory or every file in a certain directory + subfolders
<blackbinary> Hello, i installed a theme that changed the icon beside 'Applications' menu, is there a way to keep the theme and change the icon back, or get rid of the icon all together?
<ds[de]> ?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<randomnickname> it seems that did the trick
<Slart> randomnickname: ah.. now I found a page that makes it want to install flash too
<ShackJack> The_S: ASULutzy that question was already answer above...
<axenory> bazhang, i have been warned already
<The_S> ALL the pictures in the specific directry that start with P
<regeya> cupantae: aha.  well, then, I suppose one possible cure would be to make sure your uid was the same under both, heh...
<randomnickname> I didn't install it from firefox
<Slart> randomnickname: ah.. well.. whatever works is good =)
<arvind_khadri> wng-, hmm .. well no idea about it...
<randomnickname> well thanks
<ASULutzy> The_S, if it's only the current directory then rm P* would work I believe
<ds[de]> The_S: are there any other file types besides pictures that start with the letter p?
<randomnickname> now moving on to other problem :D
<regeya> bazhang: don't get the poor person kicked out for asking questions about ubuntu
<blackbinary> Hello, i installed a theme that changed the icon beside 'Applications' menu, is there a way to keep the theme and change the icon back, or get rid of the icon all together?
<arvind_khadri> wng-, but thats not grub for sure...look at some other file...
<ASULutzy> Unless there's other things that begin with P that you don't want to blow up
<shaanbhagat> hi guys. I have an extra laptop lying around and I want to turn it into a web server. I already have Ubuntu installed onto it, can somebody help me out with this?
<Slart> randomnickname: the nice thing about linux.. there's always something to work on =)
<ds[de]> !repeat | blackbinary
<ubottu> blackbinary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Myrtti> !away > Kopfgeldjaeger
<bazhang> regeya, PM
<ubottu> Kopfgeldjaeger, please see my private message
<esh_> using xubuntu...cpu speed in BIOS reads correct, 1.6ghz, but in linux via cat /proc/cpuinfo and conky it reads 1.2ghz. windows reds correctly
<blackbinary> !patience (I have none)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deep_blue> can ubuntu be installed in a 4GB USB?
<abien> yes
<blackbinary> deep_blue, i believe it can.
<julu> jup
<bazhang> deep_blue, sure
<julu> 2gig root is minimum, iirc
<marc_> leave
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Myrtti: Well, are you sure a nick change is not OK?
<Col^> i think you could install a ubuntu, kubuntu and a xubuntu on 4gb
<Myrtti> Kopfgeldjaeger: most of us don't care if you are away or not
<ShackJack> deep_blue: Next version of ubuntu supposedly will have a utility to make that real easy, but there is something in the WIKI about doing it at any rate...
<Caesi> hullo
<blackbinary> probably, the XFCE/KDE clients dont take much room once youve got ubuntu installed
<kenkku_> Kopfgeldjaeger: there is no need to tell the world you're away. most of us don't care anyway
<shaanbhagat> hi guys. I have an extra laptop lying around and I want to turn it into a web server. I already have Ubuntu installed onto it, can somebody help me out with this? its 1.6 ghz, pentium m, 2 gb ram with feisty fawn installed.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Caesi> can anyone tell me whether (and how) it is possible to start programs directly in a specific workspace?
<blackbinary> deep_blue, ShackJack, there is also pendrivelinux which has a guide to ubuntu on usb
<randomnickname> does anyone know why my cpu is 39C while only watching youtube?
<deep_blue> thanks......blackbinary, bazhang, julu, col^ ..somewhere I found that pendrive over 2GB is not supported.......
<randomnickname> It's usually 25C on Vista
<arvind_khadri> !usb | deep_blue
<ubottu> deep_blue: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kenkku_> randomnickname: you should be happy. my CPU is 52 and I'm not even watching youtube ;P
<randomnickname> lol
<blackbinary> randomnickname, thats odd, what are you using to check temps?
<deep_blue> arvind_khadri.....haan usb flash drive
<randomnickname> acpi -t
<seba__> arvind_khadri, thanks
<kenkku_> randomnickname: flash + video means basically 100% cpu usage for some reason. heats one-core CPUs nicely
<seba__> rm -f P*
<user881> is it possible to get synergy to work on the login screen of ubuntu? as opposed to only working once logged in? at the moment i need to manually plug in a keyboard to login.
<arvind_khadri> seba__, oh ok
<randomnickname> anyway to fix that?
<blackbinary> randomnickname, its very possible that its just an incorrect temp reading.
<arvind_khadri> deep_blue, :)
<kenkku_> for me, it's the same no matter what frequency I run the cpu on. flash video always makes it go to 100% (on one core)
<julu> folks, anyone got some experience with cyrus ?
<shaanbhagat> nvm then
<mizipzor_> is there a command for listing the hardware in a box?
<randomnickname> Where can I get better temp reading?
<arvind_khadri> mizipzor_, ya lspci
<kenkku_> randomnickname: it's probably not an incorrect one. flash just uses a lot of cpu, at least for me
<mizipzor_> arvind_khadri: thix
<deep_blue> thanks ubottu for the link........
<randomnickname> really?
<randomnickname> what happen when I do some else ?
<ShackJack> Caesi: a program called devilspie can enable that, I think it's in the repos...
<blackbinary> randomnickname, just booted up youtube.
<deep_blue> will soon all you guys soon with my own ubutun running.............loving it.......bye:-)
<Tooplex> Im having a giant giant problem with ubuntu could some expert do a one on one chat with me and help out please
<ds[de]> deep_blue, ubottu is a bot (just fyi ;)
<Caesi> thanks ShackJack
<blackbinary> randomnickname, and i get about 20% on each while doing quite a few other things.
<randomnickname> what happpen when I watch 10 youtube?
<Tooplex> it would be to long to explain in public chat
<esh_> using xubuntu...cpu speed in BIOS reads correct, 1.6ghz, but in linux via cat /proc/cpuinfo and conky it reads 1.2ghz. windows reds correctly
<ShackJack> Caesi: see; live.gnome.org/DevilsPie for more info
<randomnickname> now it's 36c and refuse to go back down
<ds[de]> Tooplex: why don't you just make a forum post at ubuntuforums.org ?
<blackbinary> !repeat | esh_
<ubottu> esh_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<esh_> lol im at 61C
<Caesi> perfect, thanks
<randomnickname> it was 26c just minutes ago
<itrebal> is it possible to suggest names for future releases?
<seba__> now i need to rename JPG to jpg
<Paradox924X> kuja is lame.
<kuja> =(
<Th3_KID> hey anyone know a quick and sufficient way to speed up bittorent downloads in ubuntu? please help
<kuja> itrebal is lame :)
<ds[de]> esh_ do you have cpufreqd or something similar installed?
<itrebal> kuja: :(
<kuja> :D
<blackbinary> Th3_KID same way as in any other OS.
<Paradox924X> lol
<kenkku_> Th3_KID: there is no magic bullet. make sure the ports are open and the torrent is a good one
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/ axenory read this
<user881> how do i get a daemon to run on the ubuntu login screen?
<seba__> I need to rename .JPG to .jpg
<esh_> ds[de], i will in a moment
<kenkku_> Th3_KID: don't expect great speeds with a torrent that has 3 seeds and 50 leechers
<randomnickname> lol
<gsalah> hello all, I'm looking for an open source webbased project management software working under ubuntu
<Th3_KID> how do i manually open the port. and if the download is downloading that means the port is open right?
<randomnickname> my internet is 256kbps
<blackbinary> Th3_KID the only thing that makes bitorrent fast is the settings you give it. There are many guides that will give you some good settings
<randomnickname> it's usually 5mbps on Vista
<kenkku_> Th3_KID: check out the azuerus wiki
<blackbinary> Th3_KID just google port forwarding. and no, downloading doesnt mean open.
<randomnickname> no wonder it was going so slow
<Pirate_Hunter> Th3_KID: tryign opening ports in your router other than doing it inside ubuntu
<blackbinary> randomnickname, that speed is not the fault of ubuntu, so I'd check your modem etc.
<blackbinary> Hello, i installed a theme that changed the icon beside 'Applications' menu, is there a way to keep the theme and change the icon back, or get rid of the icon all together?
<DocZ> Greets all,  anybody know where the Ubuntu packagers hang out? I'd like to recommend inclusion of the ntbackup file reader mtftar from http://gpl.internetconnection.net/  (NOTE: I am not affiliated AT ALL). Just wondering the protocol to nominate GPL code for inclusion.
<jazzkutya> i've zeroed out raid superblocks with mdadm --zero-superblock after booting with init=/bin/sh rw. now boot stops at "Begin: Starting up RAIDs. Please wait, the process may take a long time!"
<Th3_KID> ive tried connecting to my router but i didnt see where to start. 192.168.1.254
<kenkku_> DocZ: you can file a bug with the tag needs-packaging
<jazzkutya> how can i resolve this and remove raid completely?
<esh_> ds[de], ok now what?
<DocZ> kenkku: Excellent, Thank you.
<jazzkutya> it were raid1 arrays, i want to separate the 2 drives. currently only one drive in the pc
<bazhang> !brainstorm | DocZ
<ubottu> DocZ: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ds[de]> esh_, =) I thought that if you had cpufreqd installed, you might have had a profile running that limited the speed of your cpu
<ASULutzy> seba, you'll probably need to make a shell script to do that... Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/37457/
<iki> how to restart ubuntu from terminal?
<ASULutzy> seba__, I didn't test that script, so use at your own risk ;)
<zeropage> ciao
<ASULutzy> iki, sudo reboot
<zeropage> qualche italiano?
<bazhang> !it | zeropage
<esh_> ds[de], oh no i dont. can i use it to set the clock correctly?
<ubottu> zeropage: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ds[de]> esh_, I use cpufreqd to throttle my cpu to 60% speed so it doesn't get too hot
<iki> ASULutzy: what about how to shut down?
<justs0me> anyone fix a find to this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/206295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206295 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 right-click menu chooses random options (dup-of: 187313)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Th3_KID> thanx for the tips you guys
<zeropage> someone can help me?
<ShackJack> iki: sudo shutdown -h now
<ASULutzy> iki, sudo shutdown -h now
<slayton> !ask | zeropage
<ubottu> zeropage: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> zeropage, what is your issue
<ShackJack> ASULutzy: jinx! :P
<zeropage> hi there
<Dillizar> i have put my HDD in a new MB and i have problems with the usb drivers how can i DL drivers?
<zeropage> i installed ubuntu for the 1st time
<iki> ASULutzy: how did your find out those commands?
<zeropage> all ok, it work with double boot vista/ubuntu
<ds[de]> esh_, maybe another daemon was throttling your cpu speed (forget the name, it's installed by default w/ ubuntu)
<zeropage> can't connect to internet
<zeropage> :)
<iki> ASULutzy: is there some database or something for popular commands?
<bazhang> zeropage, try not to break up your posts with the enter key
<ds[de]> esh_, brb, sec please
<zeropage> ok sorry
<ASULutzy> seba__, Actually, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/37460/ is probably closer to right :P
<bazhang> zeropage, is this wired or wireless
<ASULutzy> iki, check google, also you can type man whatever in a terminal to get usage instructions
<slayton> are there any utilities to increase the volume of audio in gnome? (besides those the come with gnome) what i want to is double the max volume my laptop can produce
<ASULutzy> man reboot, man shutdown, etc
<blackbinary> Hello, i installed a theme that changed the icon beside 'Applications' menu, is there a way to keep the theme and change the icon back, or get rid of the icon all together?
<ASULutzy> man apt-get
<Th3_KID> anyone know how to figure out the ip of there router
<iki> ASULutzy: thanks!
<zeropage> just wired
<slayton> Th3_KID, what is your ip
<blackbinary> Th3_KID 192.168.1.1 or 2.1 etc depending on which computer you are...
<bazhang> zeropage, open a terminal and type ifconfig; do you see an eth0 ?
<mizipzor> ok this is not good, i installed new nvidia drivers and now X cant start...
<zeropage> sure
<andre_> How can i add an user to an existing group on the console?
<Dillizar> i have put my HDD in a new MB and i have problems with the usb drivers how can i DL drivers?
<slayton> andre_, use usermod
<bazhang> zeropage, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return (dont paste here)
<mizipzor> is there a way to take the error log and post it at some paste site using console only?
<ASULutzy> mizipzor, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> mizipzor, sure; install pastebinit then | the file to there; it will give you a url
<mizipzor> ASULutzy: thanks
<bazhang> zeropage, lets do this in channel
<Slart> Dillizar: it's quite unusual to need usb drivers for hdd
<mizipzor> bazhang: using |grep? or |pastbinit?
<bazhang> pastebinit mizipzor
<tom_> Does anybody know which version of Ubuntu to use on a multi-monitor setup?
<ds[de]> esh_, with a default /etc/cpufreqd.conf your cpu should be set to 100% speed while on AC
<Dillizar> Slart: no cuz my hdd with ubuntu is on a new MB i need drivers for my new MB
<joaopinto> tom_, you are always advised to use the current stable version, which is 8.04.1 for the moment
<Dillizar> so my usb can work
<slayton> anybody know if you can view matlab in full screen in ubuntu?
<ds[de]> esh_, I would try rebooting, then check for a running cpufreqd (ps ax | grep cpufreqd) and check /proc/cpuinfo again
<nixnoob> tom_: any version u want
<esh_> ds[de], ahhh AC is plugged in and conky states 1.6
<ASULutzy> Dillizar, usbstorage is pretty standardized by now, USB hard drives should pretty much just plug and play
<tom_> joaopinto:  I did try that (alternate desktop version), but it turns out RandR doesn't like a desktop bigger than 2048 pixels.
<ASULutzy> Dillizar, Heck even my eSata drive just plugged in and worked
<Slart> Dillizar: ok, now I understand.. well.. it's still kind of unusal.. most motherboard stuff usually works without separate drivers... what makes you think it's a driver problem?
<ds[de]> esh_, what was the expected value again?
<Gnea> Dillizar: well, as ubuntu works nowadays, you can just plug the hdd in and boot it and it should just work
<nixnoob> tom_: how did u set it up?
<ASULutzy> tom_, joaopinto, I think that's a problem with compiz specifically, you can't extend past a certain width, also you need to make sure to include a virtual line in your xorg.conf to extend over multiple desktops I believe
<Dillizar> Slart: cuz i cant put usb :) dunno
<esh_> ds[de], it's a 1.6p4 m that was running at 1.2
<Slart> Dillizar: look in dmesg and /var/log/syslog for errors..
<ds[de]> esh_ so conky states 1.6 ... what about /proc/cpuinfo?
<Gnea> Dillizar: can you pastebin /var/log/dmesg ?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[tasty]freeze> Does anyone know of a quick way to run an mpich daemon so that every user/every user in a group can access it?
<[tasty]freeze> I do not want to run more than one instance of the daemon
<esh_> ds[de], 1.6ghz
<ds[de]> esh_ :)
<esh_> ds[de], guess that means theres another reason wqhy this thing kind of chugs
<tom_> nixnoob: hand-edited xorg.conf, also tried other tools provided, but the built-in limitations are killing my configuration.
<nixnoob> tom_: what video card/driver?
<Dillizar> Slart: cuz few weeks ago i had to dl some drivers. but i didnt
<shah> !best
<ds[de]> esh_ if you want to monitor your cpu speed over a period of time you can do: watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shah> !best
<esh_> ds[de], thanks i will
<tom_> nixnoob: A pair of geforce 7950's driving 3 1920x1200 displays.
<bazhang> shah, please /msg ubottu in PM for fun if you wish
<tom_> It worked fine under fiesty and dapper.
<ds[de]> esh_ good luck
<nixnoob> tom_: seperate x's? or twinview?
<tom_> both
<tom_> nixnoob: twinview + 1 seperate screen.
<Slart> Dillizar: well.. lets see what those logs tell us.. can you pastebin them?
<shah> bazhang, it was strucked, sry
<Dillizar> Gnea: here you go
<Dillizar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37463/
<nixnoob> tom_: the 7950's arent in SLI are they?
<Dillizar> yep slar
<tom_> nixnoob: nope.
<nixnoob> tom_: hmm and using nvidia-settings didnt work?
<mizipzor> startx problem with nvidia driver: dmesg past http://pastebin.com/f7e51d7e8
<Gnea> Dillizar: oh wow... are you familiar with editting grub settings?
<mizipzor> seems to be a version missmatch, anyone know how to fix?
<tom_> nixnoob: No again, though that may be an unrelated problem.
<Dillizar> no i think? Gnea is it that bed
<tom_> nixnoob: I've been beating my head against a wall on this one all week.
<nixnoob> tom_: wat errors/graphics problems are u experiencing?
<asmo[B]> can anyone recommend a FTP server that uses extremely low resources
<jazzkutya> how can i disable initramfs on booting?
<soundray> jazzkutya: ubuntu is next to useless without initramfs... What are you trying to do?
<Dillizar> Gnea: ??
<jazzkutya> i want to remove now non-existent raid arrayt from /etc/mdadm/madm.conf or something like that
<jazzkutya> arrays
<taajaasne> hi
<allup> soundray:i have made some progress some how :P now i get to serv options  in tee worlds but now mouse is square where is 4 different color and there are no text :(
<Gnea> Dillizar: it's a computer, not a bed. ;) lol, no, it's not too bad, it's just a configuration switch - if you edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, look toward the bottom for a set of directives that has a line similar to this: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-20-generic root=UUID=a9f6ec6b-02d9-4eb6-829d-ceca57df87a1 ro quiet splash
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<Gnea> Dillizar: and make it like this: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-20-generic root=UUID=a9f6ec6b-02d9-4eb6-829d-ceca57df87a1 ro quiet splash pci=routeirq
<jazzkutya> without that f***in mdadm trying to build it scannin all the 500g hard drive
<Gnea> Dillizar: save it and reboot
<Dillizar> sowwy bad :D Gnea
<Gnea> !language | jazzkutya
<ubottu> jazzkutya: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tom_> nixnoob: It's kind of complex.  I think there are several things happening.  1) EDID data not being reported by my flat panels, and the info in the xorg.conf file is being ignored, resulting in a default 800x600 max resolution.
<Gnea> !repeat | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> what is ~/.gvfs and why can't I remove it as root ?
<tom_> nixnoob: 2) nvidia proprietary drivers won't load.
<Dillizar> Gnea: you lost me LD
<hwilde> Gnea, I am root.  why does it tell me permission denied
<Dillizar> :D
<tom_> nixnoob: 3) Can't specify a 3800x1200 virtual desktop (too big for RandR to handle).
<jazzkutya> can grub edit files on ext3?
<ASULutzy> hwilde, You don't want to remove that
<mizipzor> ok, if no one knows how to correct that nvidia driver problem im having, does anyone know how to revert to the old drivers i was using? they worked
<Gnea> hwilde: you, need to be patient. use the df command.
<hwilde> ASULutzy, IT's a user I deleted.  I want to delete it's /home/ directory
<ASULutzy> hwilde, Oh so maybe you do!
<nixnoob> tom_: are you using the proprietary driver?
<hwilde> ASULutzy, but it won't let me
<soundray> hwilde: what are the permissions on it?
<hwilde> soundray, D????????     it won't let me change permissions either.
<tom_> nixnoob: not currently - I would do so if it would load.
<Gnea> Dillizar: ok, press alt-f2, then type in: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> hwilde: I would boot off a live CD and run e2fsck -y over that partition
<Gnea> hwilde: i SAID use the df command.
<Gnea> hwilde: you can't remove a directory that's mounted.
<allup> can some one give me direckt link to download dsl
<nixnoob> tom_: I usually recommend the proprietary one, i use it for my dual monitors on my 9600GT and it works fine at 2560x1024
<Gnea> allup: please ask in #dsl
<Dillizar> Gnea: i have opend the menu.lst
<ASULutzy> hwilde, sudo umount /home/$USER/.gvfs && then rm it
<wng-> Anyone have experience customizing ubuntu liveCDs? I am trying to remove the menu that lets you pick language on boot as I only need english
<hwilde> Gnea, i'm logged in as nother user.  i've deleted that user.  it won't let me delete their /home/ directory
<tom_> nixnoob: On 8.04.1 ?
<allup> ok ty for channel
<nixnoob> tom_: yes
<soundray> ASULutzy: did you see the permissions on it? ( hwilde)
<hwilde> ASULutzy, why is it still mounted if I deleted that user and logged in as a different user
<Gnea> hwilde: try rebooting.
<hwilde> this is making me angry.   if root says delete then it should delete.
<Marcin26P_> hi
<Gnea> hwilde: you will reboot and stop being angry.
<Marcin26P_> can you help me  i have a usb umts modem hueewei e220
<hwilde> Gnea, rebooting is not necessary in Linux
<Dillizar> lol Gnea
<Marcin26P_> when i start ubuntu normaly
<soundray> hwilde: you have a filesystem inconsistency. e2fsck -y will fix it. Or do a 'sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now'
<Marcin26P_> umtsmon is not detecting device
<tom_> nixnoob: So I'm doing something wrong then.
<Gnea> hwilde: if you don't cut the attitude and reboot, you may be silenced until you can calm down.
<Marcin26P_> when i run in recovery mode and then pres resume all works fine
<soundray> hwilde: rebooting is absolutely necessary when you have an ext3 inconsistency
<nixnoob> tom_: what error do u get in the xorg log from the nvidia driver?
<bazhang> gnea what is the problem
<soundray> hwilde: don't believe that nonsense about not rebooting
<hwilde> Gnea, I'm already reinstalling from the livecd.  I just want to know what is gvfs
<Gnea> bazhang: hwilde is freaking out over something
<soundray> hwilde: gnome virtual filesystem
<ASULutzy> soundray, Are you sure that's a filesystem inconsistency? Fuse does weird things like that
<allup> as it seems that there are no one wathing dls channel so i don't get eny answer could some one put here direckt link to download dsl
<tom_> nixnoob: Can't paste it at the moment, but it's a single EE line saying a compatible glx wasn't found.
<allup> dsl channel sry
<Dillizar> Gnea: i have opend the menu.lst
<soundray> hwilde: it's the mountpoint for dynamically added/removed devices
<bazhang> allup, try distrowatch.com for a link
<nixnoob> tom_: you've probably botched the driver install, you installed the driver from the repos correct?
<Marcin26P_> hmm Can samone help me with usb modem ???
<soundray> ASULutzy: see what permissions it has on yours with 'ls -ld ~/.gvfs'. Not d???????? I bet
<Gnea> Dillizar: sorry about that :) if you can get past all of the commented stuff, you should see some configuration directives for the various kernels
<allup> ty
<bazhang> np
<tom_> nixnoob: Yes, when that failed, I did it manually following nvidia's manual.
<hwilde> soundray, bazhang, I removed a user from the gui and it corrupted my filesystem, and won't let root delete that user's home directory?  that is bogus.
<ASULutzy> soundray, it's dr-x------
<bastid_raZor> allup damnsmalllinux.org
<Dillizar> ok Gnea
<Dillizar> Gnea: i see them all now i need to pic one :D
<ASULutzy> soundray, It is infact d?????
<frank___> any one have any idea how much bandwith using a command line irc takes up
<Gnea> bazhang: as i pointed out to hwilde, the .gvfs is mounted, and the only way to get it unmounted, is to reboot
<bazhang> hwilde, how did you do that
<bastid_raZor> allup; http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html to be exact
<mizipzor> startx problem with nvidia driver: dmesg past http://pastebin.com/f7e51d7e8
<soundray> hwilde: take my advice or leave it.
<nixnoob> tom_: you mean you dropped to the tty and stopped gdm etc...
<Gnea> Dillizar: yup! take the first one at the top and add this to the end of the line that starts with 'kernel': pci=routeirq
<ASULutzy> soundray, it's supposed to be d?????
<hwilde> bazhang, I went to System -> Admin -> Users.   made a new user.  then logged in as that user and deleted the previous user.  then it corrupt permissions on that users ~/.gvfs  and I cannot get rid of it.
<tom_> nixnoob: Yes.
<soundray> ASULutzy: no, but it is on hwilde's
<bazhang> soundray PM?
<ASULutzy> soundray, It is on mine as well
<soundray> hwilde: just don't call my advice bogus in public
<ASULutzy> soundray, It is supposed to be like that
<soundray> bazhang: sure
<bastid_raZor> frank___; you could monitor your bandwidth with netspeed to determine the exact amount.. i doubt it is very much at all
<hwilde> soundray, the fact that its corrupt is bogus.
<Marcin26P_> can samone help me with usm modem huewei e220 ??
<nixnoob> tom_: well its likely that there is some sort of mismatch you should try to do a hard clean of the driver and try to start over.
<wng-> Anyone have experience customizing ubuntu liveCDs? I am trying to remove the menu that lets you pick language on boot as I only need english
<Gnea> hwilde: i'm with soundray on that - bogus or not, a reboot is going to be the only way to get you out of the mess that you're currently in.
<slayton> Marcin26P_, did you try google?
<hwilde> soundray, the fact that root can't delete it and I have to follow your good advice is what I am not liking.  your advice is fine.  but why did my system get into this state simply removing a user
<Marcin26P_> yea i tryied
<nixnoob> tom_: I can point you to a post I made on the forums for instructions, would you like ?
<tom_> I agree.  One other possibility is that the file location has changed.
<Marcin26P_> and nothing about my problem
<ASULutzy> hwilde, Gnea: Again, I have the same permissions as he does, dr-x------
<tom_> instructions for what?
<ASULutzy> hwilde, Gnea, soundray I don't believe anything is corrupt, or that rebooting is the answer?
<alexd1> wondering if someone can give me an idea on some weird bash behaviour?
<nixnoob> tom_: hard clean and install for proprietary
<Gnea> ASULutzy: does a reboot not stop the mount from taking place?
<soundray> hwilde: it's hard to make a remote diagnosis like that. Could have been solar flare activity for all I know
<tom_> nixnoob: yes please
<Dillizar> Gnea: i dont have it
<nixnoob> tom_: hang on ill find it
<ASULutzy> soundray, Again, I think it's supposed to have dr-x----- permissions.
<Marcin26P_> Can samone help me with USB Modem Huewei E220?
<ozpowermo1> Hi all, does anybody know how to set the default application for a particular file?
<Gnea> Dillizar: okay - can you please pastebin your menu.lst file?
<soundray> ASULutzy: so do I. But the fact remains that it doesn't
<_aNa_> hi :9 a program  or konsole command to give me info about my system?
<nixnoob> tom_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887371  its post #6
<bazhang> _aNa_, what aspect?
<hwilde> soundray, right... cosmic rays...  so then you agree it's bogus
<soundray> ASULutzy: one could spend hours philosophizing and speculating how this could have come about, but the practical approach is to reboot and fsck.
<_aNa_> processor, system installed, arquitecture, etc
<bazhang> hwilde,  best to follow what soundray suggests
<tom_> nixnoob: thanks.  For my setup, do you agree that Desktop-Alternate is appropriate, or is there a better choice?
<ozpowermo1> Does anybody know how to set/change the default application for a file in Ubunutu 8.04?
<bazhang> _aNa_, sudo lshw (dont paste here)
<Dillizar> Gnea: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37469/
<soundray> hwilde: no, the permissions you've cited are a pretty string indication that something went wrong at the filesystem level.
<hwilde> bazhang, riight.  once somebody says fsck I have already lost all hope.  it's almost done with a fresh install from the livecd.  with the correct new user
<soundray> *strong
<Legendario> i need someone that understands about networks and netcat to help me out with a backup. Anyone?
<mizipzor> how do i update the nvidia kernel module?
<ASULutzy> hwilde, What were the permissions again, I missed the full string
<asmo[B]> has anyone here setup vsftpd and can offer me some advice?
<nixnoob> tom_: how much ram do you have?
<_aNa_> thx bazhang
<hwilde> bazhang, ASULutzy, Gnea, soundray, try adding a new user through the gui, then login as that user, and delete your previous user.  then try to delete their /home/ directory.  that's all I did
<bazhang> hwilde, seems really badly corrupted from the way you describe it; reboots are seldom necessary, though this seems to be that one time
<hwilde> ASULutzy, permissions said    D????????
<tom_> nixnoob: 4gigs (could put in more, but I want to stick with 32 bit for now)
<ASULutzy> hwilde, Oh, with the question marks?
<Marcin26P_> can samone help me with usb modem ?? when i lsusb modem is ther but program dosent see him
<nixnoob> tom_: I dont know why you used the alternate cd the live desktop cd wouldve been just fine.  are you on 32 bit or 64?
<soundray> hwilde: this is highly unlikely to reproduce your problem, because our systems are bound to be different
<hwilde> ASULutzy, yes...  and it would not let me change the permissions.
<ASULutzy> hwilde, I thought maybe you did something like chattr +i
<_aNa_> bazhang but I meant to know what ubuntu I have installed (32 or 64)
<ASULutzy> hwilde, Oh, then I think you should do what soundray said :)
<bazhang> hwilde, we are here to fix problems not make our own :)
<tom_> nixnoob: I wanted raid support (mdadm isn't included in the regular desktop CD).  I'm going with 32-bit this time.
<Gnea> Dillizar: okay, check line 132
<_aNa_> in about ubuntu just say the version (8.04)
<soundray> hwilde: the kernel will refuse to do *anything* with that directory until you get the filesystem back in a consistent state
<nixnoob> tom_: I see, and I too would stick with 32 bit.
<bazhang> _aNa_, what does uname -r say
<ozpowermo1> HI ALL! :) Can anybody help me figure out how to change the default application for running files in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> hwilde: i can't do that right now, but i will gladly try later today.
<hwilde> bazhang, I bet it will break yours just like mine.
<Marcin26P_> can samone help me with usb device ??
<allup> ...i would say that  downloading daam small linux is going to be daam slow 23 kib/sec speed
<ASULutzy> hwilde, If your file system is hosed, you need to fsck, that's really all there is to it
<hwilde> Marcin26P_, disconnect and reconnect and type "dmesg"  does it register?
<Gnea> Marcin26P_: what usb device?
<tom_> nixnoob: (too many browser plugins & so forth just don't work in 64-bit, and the 32-bit chroot environment is a kludge I don't want to try again)
<nixnoob> tom_: once you get the driver installed properly I would suggest using nvidia-settings make sure you run it with sudo and make sure to uncheck the "merge" option when saving your new xorg.conf
<mizipzor> does anyone know how to uninstall a nvidia driver?
<Dillizar> Gnea: just line 132 and copy it to the last ?
<hwilde> ASULutzy, if the filesystem is hosed then the gui user administration hosed it.
<bazhang> hwilde, really need to file system check that
<bastid_raZor> allup; try a different mirror
<hwilde> bazhang, like I said, almost done with the livecd reinstall.
<Gnea> Dillizar: no no - on line 132, change it from this: Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-20-generic root=UUID=bf8be3cd-f223-458b-aecb-c69067d194a5 ro quiet splash
<TheDude> Hi all, does anybody know how to change the default application to for running a particular file in ubuntu?
<hwilde> TheDude, right click on the file, properties,  open with
<Gnea> Dillizar: to this: Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-20-generic root=UUID=bf8be3cd-f223-458b-aecb-c69067d194a5 ro quiet splash pci=routeirq
<Scorp_> TheDude: Go to system > Preferences > Preffered applications
<nixnoob> tom_: also seperate X servers with multiple monitors and compiz can cause problems I suggest either not running compiz or just using twinview for all 3 monitors
<bazhang> _aNa_, you got it?
<hwilde> Gnea, should use kopt not add it to the line like that
<TheDude> hwilde: I tried that, but it only does it once... I think Scorp_ has the right answer for me :) thanks for the help!
<_aNa_> bazhang says just kernel version
<TheDude> Scorp_: thanks Scorp! :)
<Gnea> hwilde: please, concentrate on your own problem.
<bazhang> what version _aNa_
<Scorp_> TheDude: U r welcome Dude..!!
<mgroman> hey all
<hwilde> Gnea, next kernel upgrade it will not maintain that option unless you put it in kopt.
<tom_> nixnoob: Say, is your working setup from the 8.04.1 or 8.04 distribution?
<Dillizar> Gnea: save and reboot?
<Gnea> hwilde: we don't know if this is going to even solve the problem yet.
<Gnea> Dillizar: yes.
<mgroman> Scorp_: U R A SKORPIOJN!!!
<Gnea> hwilde: but thank you
<hwilde> Gnea, either way the appropriate place to put options is kopt, not on the kernel line.
<Scorp_> mgroman: Yepp...
<MXIIA> !flash
<Marcin26P_> can samone hel me with usb device ??
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nixnoob> tom_: 8.04.1 but i had it working in gutsy and in 8.04 before the upgrade.
<Gnea> hwilde: if it's temporary, as it is in this case, the kernel line is perfectly acceptable.
<Dillizar> Gnea: i cant save it
<kun-10> hello
<Gnea> Dillizar: why not?
<nixnoob> tom_: anyone with hardy has 8.04.1 now if they do updates regularly.
<MXIIA> Is there a flash/swf editor?
<_aNa_> bazhang says just kernel version 2.6.24-20
<Dillizar> Gnea: Could not save the file /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<hwilde> Dillizar, you gotta be sudo
<_aNa_> but how can I know what ubuntu do I have (32 or 64)
<Marcin26P_> can samone help me with usb device ?
<Dillizar> lol yes
<Gnea> Dillizar: okay, let's back up a bit - what command did you use, exactly, to open the file?
<Slart> MXIIA: there is flasm.. but it might be a bit low level
<tux> i need help
<bazhang> _aNa_, nothing about generic in there?
<tom_> nixnoob: OK, fair enough.
<_aNa_> yes -generic
<Slart> _aNa_: uname -a will tell you
<bazhang> 32 bit _aNa_
<MXIIA> Slart, I will try it
<Legendario> i need someone that understands about networks and netcat to help me out with a backup. Anyone?
<Dillizar> Gnea: i didnt i just went there and opend it :D
<_aNa_> bazhang 2.6.24-20-generic #1 SMP Mon Jul 28 13:06:07 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Gnea> Dillizar: lol
<Dillizar> i know
<Dillizar> :D
<Legendario> only network is fine
<tux> if i switch to any tty using ctr+alt+f1 and the alt+f2...f3  i see a BLACK screen...can't write any command HELP!!!
<Dillizar> this isnt the first time :D
<bazhang> _aNa_, ah you did not tell us that last bit
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: whats the prob ;)
<anyone> Hello
<tom_> nixnoob: I had my setup working back at dapper & feisty too - seems like a lot has changed since then.
<bazhang> _aNa_, that is not 32 bit then
<kun-10> i need help
<Dillizar> Gnea: what is the command
<_aNa_> I know I have a amd 64 but what ubuntu do I have??
<Dillizar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> Dillizar: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> _aNa_, 64 bit ubuntu OS
<Slart> _aNa_: lsb_release -a
<kun-10> i don't have sound
<anyone> I want to turn off these processes: "/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.22" and "/usr/lib/evolution/2.22/evolution-exchange-storage"
<Marcin26P_> can samone help me with usb problem ??
<anyone> How do I do so?
<kun-10> i was have but i don't know why now not have
<shadowhywind> is it safe to delete everything in the /tmp folder?
<TheDeadSerious> hi, on my new 8.04.1 desktop installation, the mouse and keyboard (usb connected to a hub) stop working every now and then, the only remaining option being a hard reset
<Legendario> Marcin26P, that what i want to do: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/19486.html or http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-copy-compressed-drive-image-over-network.html
<TheDeadSerious> any ideas where i can research this or even how to fix?
<kun-10> any one can listen to me
<_aNa_> slart it says the release but not if is 64 or 32
<Slart> anyone: uninstall evolution might do it.. I don't really know how much stuff it will bring with it though.. use the simulate flag first
<TheDeadSerious> i've looked in Xorg(...).log and syslog
<user881> does anyone here use synergy on ubuntu?
<tom_> TheDeadSerious: I had that problem and it turned out to be a BIOS issue - some sort of power saving thing.
<TheDeadSerious> @user881: yup
<Slart> _aNa_: uname -a will tell you if it's 32 or 64.. near the end
<anyone> Slart: ok
<bastid_raZor> _aNa_; you have the cd you installed from?
<soundray> shadowhywind: they may be in use. Set TMPTIME to a positive value in /etc/default/rcS instead
<kun-10> any one lisen to me?
<shadowhywind> TheDeadSerious: you pluging them into a usb hub say on a dell monitor?
<TheDeadSerious> tom_: do you remember what you changed?
<Slart> _aNa_: lsb_release -a will tell you the release name only
<_aNa_> ok thx both
<Gnea> !ask | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> np
<Legendario> Marcin26P, but the problem is that i need to connect two computers directly on to another and it seems that they just can't see each other...
<TheDeadSerious> @shadowhywind: nope, plain external usb hub
<SitUbuntuSit> !patience | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kun-10> i don't have sound
<Gnea> !sound | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Th3_KID> I manage to configure the portforwarding witch made my download speed go up to about 20-25kbs. is there any other way of speeding up this process. or maybe a better bittorent client the the default one that comes in ubunut
<Th3_KID> ubuntu
<shadowhywind> TheDeadSerious: remove the hub and try. I had a similir issue when i had it connected to the usb hub attached to my monitor
<asmo[B]> has anyone here setup vsftpd and can offer me some advice?
<kun-10> i have KDE
<TheDeadSerious> so just connect the stuff to the usb ports on the machine?
<bazhang> Th3_KID, you may try transmission, ktorrent or rtorrent (cli) among others
<tom_> TheDeadSerious: Sorry, no.  I think I just turned off all the power-conservation settings and the problem went away.  There was one setting that let you power-down network jacks & usb ports; Award bios on a Gigabyte board if that helps.
<Gnea> kun-10: kubuntu?
<kun-10> yep
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: hmm didnt doo that no help sry
<kun-10> yes
<Legendario> Marcin26P, i don't have a network. I just have an old computer with all my data and a new one with which i need to connect directly with the network cable... Got it?
<Gnea> kun-10: the instructions should work either way, but you may want to check #kubuntu
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: maybe wrong cable ?
<TheDeadSerious> tom: ok, thanks. i'll look into that
<kun-10> i was have
<perdy> hello. is there any way to install ubuntu from another working linux enviroment? i do not want waste CD :)
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: yea you need crosed cable
<kun-10> but today i don't have
<Legendario> Marcin26P, that's what i am using
<Th3_KID> how do i go about deleting old files on ubuntu i want to clean up my system
<Marcin26P_> systems on both linux ?
<Gnea> kun-10: i'm sorry, i don't understand...
<_aNa_> do it in a rewritable cd
<_aNa_> jj
<tom_> Legendario: You need a special cable for that - or go buy a cheap router and plug both comps into that with regular cables.
<SitUbuntuSit> He had sound, now he doesn't, if I follow
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: what systems ?
<Legendario> Marcin26P, do i NEED a router?
<bastid_raZor> Th3_KID; rm -f file file
<kun-10> Yesterday I had the voice
<Legendario> I just need to make a backup
<Gnea> kun-10: please read through this and see if that helps fix it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: when you have crosed cable no when not crosed yes
<perdy> _aNa_: hm, still dont like it :)
<kun-10> Today the sound disappeared
<Marcin26P_> look at colors on both sides of wire when are same not posible
<bazhang> perdy, unetbootin
<Legendario> Marcin, i have a crossed cable
<MXIIA> Is there a way I can edit SWF files? I have like 10 pictures put into a moving SWF file, I need to get them out
<perdy> bazhang: thanks a lot
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: so now what systems youre runing ?
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: on new comp and old
<esh_> using netgear WG511T wireless card and only getting around 78% signal strength even though laptop is about 2 feet from router.
<soundray> MXIIA: I don't think so. I would try getting them out with screenshots
<MXIIA> Ok lol
<Legendario> Marcin26P, on the old i am running ubuntu and on the new i am running a live session of the system rescue cd
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: on both you have instaled ethernet cards ?
<hwilde> esh_, the denominator on the signal strength is not always correct.  some of the wifi drivers take it /100 when it should be /70 or /55
<Marcin26P_> Legendario: ifconfig
<Marcin26P_> on both
<esh_> hwilde, how do i configure that exactly?
<liquidxd> hello
<soundray> esh_: the critical question is, how quickly does it fall off as you move away
<hwilde> esh_, you don't... it's just a bug in the driver
<liquidxd> i have problem with kismet
<liquidxd> i don't know how can i open it!!!
<esh_> soundray, i get about 2 bars downstairs and in the bedroom, about 20-30 feet. havent hung out long enough to see if it totally gets dropped
<liquidxd> i install for synaptic
<hwilde> liquidxd, type in kismet
<liquidxd> #kismet
<esh_> hwilde, so i should really worry unless it starts getting dropped?
<Legendario> Marcin26P, the problem is that i don't have two network cards on my old one (i am chatting from it now), so i have to turn off the internet and connect them if i wan't to do that. So, you will need to guide me to do this offline
<kun-10> An area of the screen only 800 × 600
<hwilde> esh_, nope, you should just consider 78 your max
<hwilde> esh_, like on my cisco card, it says /90  but it's actually /55
<soundray> esh_: also, it's much more important to assess throughput than those signal strength indicators
<kun-10> anyone can help me
<hwilde> esh_, they forgot to add that max signal is actually -45dBm to min +55dBm or whatever, and they just display it /90 but they don't add +45 to start at zero
<bastid_raZor> kun-10; for kubuntu try #kubuntu
<Legendario> Marcin26P, i have tried to set a static ip on the new one by "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" and "192.168.0.2" on the new one... is that right?
<kun-10> Enter to my Computer plz
<hwilde> kun-10, /join #kubuntu
<esh_> hwilde, soundray , thanks guys
<Kenthree> I sent files from windows to a samba share n ubuntu; now I cant access them from ubuntu because I do not own them. How do I do it right?
<kun-10> ok
<ville88> hello! anyone know a good program to record the desktop?
<legend2440> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bastid_raZor> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 516 kB
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/225361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225361 in gvfs "Superuser cannot access ~/.gvfs folder when mounted " [Medium,Triaged]
<hwilde> ^^  Gnea
<joshuablount> Is there a way to make alt+tab work across multiple virtual desktops / workspaces ?
<UltraNav> how do you fix a corrupt ldap / bdb database ?
<DuKiSa> i install ubuntu on special hdd and when i wanna to start it it say grub eror 21
<DuKiSa> :(
<DuKiSa> anobady can help me ?
<DuKiSa> btw i`m noob for linux.
<DuKiSa> ?
<DuKiSa> ?
<I_Am> how can i access my windows shares via ubuntu?
<hwilde> DuKiSa, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html   Re: GRUB error '21' problem *solved*
<justin_> is there a better mp3 management manager, becuase some songs that i have dont have the artist in the title, but only displays it in the properties on the file, is there a way to display that info so i can organize the files?
<John80> Does anyone know how to get movies to render on TV instead of monitor? I have a nvidia 8500GT card and have output on TV working but movies are rendered on monitor in fullscreen
<soundray> justin_: there are a number of programs that can rename files based on id3 tags. Have a look at exfalso
<soundray> !info exfalso | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: exfalso (source: quodlibet): audio tag editor for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 517 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<DuKiSa> hwilde thanks
<hwilde> DuKiSa, also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-error-21-338856/
<justin_> soundray, ubottu thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> or easytag
<soundray> !info easytag | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (hardy), package size 963 kB, installed size 3076 kB
<I_Am> how can i access my windows shares via ubuntu?
<justin_> soundray, but do i have to edit them all manually, because in the properties all the info is there
<cih997> hi, how can i install opera 9.51 if i have installed 9.52?
<soundray> justin_: no, that's precisely what these programs can do for you
<justin_> soundray, Ah, ok brilliant , thanks.
<John80> I_Am: Places->Connect to server: smb://windowsmachineip
<soundray> I_Am: Places-Connect to Server?
<I_Am> thanks John80 i've done it before but its a bit to early in the morning here
<John80> cih997: how did you install opera 9.52?
<cih997> John80: via deb file
<mib_y91rfa> I have a GNOME Power Manager problem
<John80> cih997: sudo aptitude remove opera?
<cih997> John80: i don't want to remove, only downgrade, is it possible?
<justin_> soundray, hmm thats strange, it says i cant edit the tags of the files. is there a permissions issue?
<Odd-rationale> justin_: what type of file format?
<soundray> cih997: downgrading entails removing the package that you have, then installing a package with the version that you want
<John80> cih997: sorry, you cannot downgrade opera installations. Copy your .opera directory to a safe place, remove it and put back .opera directory
<justin_> Odd-rationale, mp3
<redrebel> what is apport?
<cih997> John80: ok, thx
<KarlaJ> Hi people, one question, when trying to install (k)ubuntu, the resolution turn HUGE, and I can only see a few letters "WELCOME" that covers my screen. How can i do to have normal resolution?
<redrebel> i'm trying to get rid of unnecessary services
<Odd-rationale> justin_: make sure the files are writeable by you
<soundray> justin_: they have to be owned by you and writable. They may not be writable if you've copied them from, say, a CD-ROM
<John80> cih997: There have not been any changes to configuration between 9.51 and 9.52 so it is safe just to place back your .opera directory
<mib_y91rfa> when I view the tooltip for the gnome power manager applet, it says: "Laptop battery charging (56%)". But when I click on the applet, then go to my "laptop battery" at the top of the menu, it clearly says: "Charge time: 8 minutes". What is up with this inconsistency?
<Wimpie> Hello guys, I got some problems with me Video card driver (I got a Geforce) but I installed some package and they don't show up or do anything ... any suggestions
<justin_> soundray, Odd-rationale , got them form p2p, also not sure if writeable, but will check the properties
<soundray> justin_: use chmod to change them if necessary
<soundray> !cli > justin_
<ubottu> justin_, please see my private message
<slammed87d21> how do i install updates in terminal?
<justin_> soundray,  ubottu  ok
<RawkFish> I am curious if this hard drive will work to install ubuntu to: Segate Barracuda 7200
<ptn107> slammed87d21: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<John80> slammed87d221: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<linuxguymarshall> I need some help setting up my TrackMan Marble FX mouse. I am having some trouble with the red button. In Firefox it goes back a page but DOOM 3 is not detecting when I press it. The other works and ideas?
<slammed87d21> thanks
<andre> I messed up my group rights. In which group have my user to be added to get sudo rights?
<justin_> soundray,  I tried changing the whole folder but Im not sure if i need another command with    sudo chmod 777 "folder"
<Prose> anyone know any cross-platform (ubuntu&windowsxp) music managers? I am trying to sync music libraries between 4 computers (2 windows and 2 linux)
<John80> Prose: look for jav-based music managers
<ptn107> andre: admin
<John80> java
<andre> ptn107, thnx
<soundray> justin_: 'sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder/'
<justin_> soundray, thanks
<John80> does anone know how to get movie rendering in fullscreen on TV instead of monitor on a nvidia card?
<jus10> I'm trying to download adobe flash player, how do I go about doing so
<hwilde> !flash | jus10
<ubottu> jus10: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soundray> John80: I haven't tried this, but my intuition would be to look for an option to 'clone' the VGA output onto the TV output
<John80> soundray: I would like to have a seperate screen, not have same output on both
<soundray> jus10: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Prose> John80: you want to ''extend'' the screen ?
<allup>  what does this mean umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<allup> umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<allup> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed.
<John80> Prose: yes, and I already have that using xinorama
<RawkFish> Does anyone know if Seagate Hard Drives are compatible with ubuntu
<legend2440> !dualhead | John80
<ubottu> John80: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RawkFish> ?
<John80> I don't use dualhead, I have SVIDEO output connected to the TV
<Prose> John80:  what's missing ?
<bastid_raZor> RawkFish; i'm using one now.. they work.. it is odd you would ask that.. a hdd is compatible with almost any OS
<Kenthree> Hello, I sent files from windows through samba, But I can't write to them on ubuntu because i'm not the owner. can I fix this?
<soundray> RawkFish: all ATA, SATA and SCSI hard drives are compatible
<legend2440> !tvout | John80
<ubottu> John80: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Synth> Hi, anybody know if there is an IRC channel for the Ubuntu EEE edition? / any one knows if there is any news about the upcoming release?
<RawkFish> bastid I get a error Grub Loading Please Wait Error 21
<Prose> Kenthree: you can 'chmod' or 'chmod' on the files themselves or you can connectg from Ubuntu to the Samba partition with the same user as the one from Windows
<soundray> RawkFish: that's not a compatibility issue
<RawkFish> SOundray what could it be
<soundray> RawkFish: grub isn't finding the partition
<ziggy77> john80 I got the installed the nvidia 64-bit Linux driver from their web site and under system tools I now have an nvidia x server settings applet that lets me enable tv out with  twinview.
<soundray> RawkFish: have you got more than one hard disk drive?
<John80> Just to explain, I ALREADY have TV-out working and have my TV extended (I move mouse to the right edge of monitor and it comes out on TV). The problem is WHen I move any movie player to the TV the movie is there, but If I choose to have movie in fullscreen it is ALWAYS rendered on monitor instead of TV (where the movie player window is)
<RawkFish> Yes i amt trying to dual boot XP and Ubuntu
<John80> ziggy77: Yes, I also have the nvidia setting program and nvidia drivers enabled
<soundray> RawkFish: Ubuntu is on the second drive?
<RawkFish> One is a 60 Gig Hitachi the other is a 80 Gig Seagate
<RawkFish> Yes
<soundray> RawkFish: what state is the system in now?
<Prose> John80: what happens when you resize the movie windows while on the TV to fill the screen ?
<John80> Prose: it works
<RawkFish> ﻿Soundray this happens during the install
<John80> but if I enter fullscreen then it is rendered on monitor
<RawkFish> I do not have it installed yet
<soundray> RawkFish: I don't believe that
<soundray> RawkFish: I think you've installed it, but can't boot because of some mismatch
<soundray> RawkFish: again, what state is the system in now?
<Prose> John80: so basically, it's really the 'full screen'' command on the player that does the trouble. What about other player s?
<John80> Prose: will try...
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: So should i try reinstall in the XP/Then Ubuntu order? Again this error comes during the install
<soundray> RawkFish: no, you should answer my question
<allup> i ask agen what does this mean umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<allup> umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<allup> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed.
<tim_> how can i run xp inside ubuntu?
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: I did. I can boot windows not Ubuntu
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Again this error comes during install
<soundray> RawkFish: what state is the system in now?
<Prose> allup: to me it means that you can't unmount something that was never mounted in the fisrt place
<fLUx[]> hey does anyone know about the ec2 tools? When I try to run one of the commands WITHOUT sudo, I get "You need to be root to run /ec2/ec2-ami-tools-1.3-21885/lib/ec2/amitools/bundlevol.rb", and if I try it WITH sudo, it just says "./ec2-bundle-vol: line 3: EC2_HOME: Neither of EC2_AMITOOL_HOME or EC2_HOME environment variables are set" ........so the EC2_HOME variable works without sudo, but doesn't with? Does anyone know please?
<bastid_raZor> RawkFish; that error does not happen during an install. it happens after it tells you to remove the cd and reboot
<John80> Prose: You were right, it has something to do with VLC, it works in Totem
<allup> ...it comes when i  try use cd
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Apparently I do not get your question
<executionist> how do i install wine in ubuntu 8.04
<LordDicranius> tim_: you can do that by setting up vmware in Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> allup; type df -h    ..do you see /media/cdrom0 there?
<soundray> RawkFish: what does the screen look like right now?
<starenka> hello, what is the best way how to drop connection after several bad login attempts via ssh?
<bastid_raZor> executionist; sudo aptitude install wine
<allup> so i type that where? terminal?
<Prose> John80: it is a plausible solution to switch your movie-watching to Totem ?
<LordDicranius> tim_: trying to find the how to from the Ubuntu Forums for ya, but my Internet connection is a little slow right now haha
<bastid_raZor> allup; yes
<fLUx[]> Anybody? Why is export= working without sudo, but with it it acts as if its not set?
<executionist> thanks bastid
<LordDicranius> tim_: if you google "ubuntu windows xp vmware" you'll find quite a few, I'm sure
<allup> and exactly what am i looking for?
<John80> Prose: I would rather use VLC :) Will check VLC settings for some clues...
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: I am not infront of the system now, I am going off of the information that I have gotten
<mib_y91rfa> !gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tim_> another problem: if i watch a fullscreen video with flashplayerplugin like on youtube, sound and picture laggs
<soundray> fLUx[]: because sudo executes in a new shell that is unlike the user shell
<mib_y91rfa> Can I have some help here please?
<allup> ups sry
<starenka>  hello, what is the best way how to drop connection after several bad login attempts via ssh?
<allup> ups sry
<ShackJack> !ask | mib_y91rfa
<ubottu> mib_y91rfa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<allup> no i don't see that
<Prose> John80: last thing I get think about is check any resolution settings in your ubuntu config or in VLC
<mib_y91rfa> when I view the tooltip for the gnome power manager applet, it says: "Laptop battery charging (56%)". But when I click on the applet, then go to my "laptop battery" at the top of the menu, it clearly says: "Charge time: 8 minutes". What is up with this inconsistency?
<fLUx[]> ah ok soundray, how do I set variables within the new sudo shell?
<bastid_raZor> allup; then your cdrom is not mounted
<soundray> RawkFish: when you boot it up now and you get the Error 21 message, what do you do then?
<allup> i don't see that
<Prose> John80: otherwise, good luck and at least you can Totem your movies :) :P
<allup> i can't write
<allup> ...
<John80> Prose: thx ;)
<mib_y91rfa> Why isn't it showing the charge of 100% in 8 minutes
<soundray> fLUx[]: 'sudo FOO=bar command'
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Apparently I need to get more information for you at a later time. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<fLUx[]> ahh thanks Ill go try it!!
<allup> working
<allup> so how do i mount that
<soundray> RawkFish: I really just want to know, in very simple terms, what you did when you encountered that error
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Reboot
<batsquid> do i need to allocate disk space (partition) for swap with ubuntu 8.04 LTS server guided install? or should i just go for 'max' - 100%
<bastid_raZor> allup; do you have something in the cd/dvd drive?
<soundray> RawkFish: and rebooting brings it back to the same error message?
<Chaosblad3> hi, former windows nutt here, contemplatin the switch...my question is this, i have a second hdd with a LOT of valuable stuff (photos etc.), will i still be able to access it after switchin to ubuntu or will it need to be formatted??
<Wimpie> !videocard > Wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<ShackJack> batsquid: It's a good practice... I go for 1.5x ram
<allup> yeas
<allup> i try get dsl to cd
<bastid_raZor> Chaosblad3; yes, you will be able to access it
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Correct. I will try to reinstall both WIndows and Ubuntu. In that order.
<fLUx[]> soundray, just comes up with "sudo: EC2_HOME=/ec2/ec2-ami-tools-1.3-21885: command not found" umm
<soundray> Chaosblad3: Ubuntu reads and writes FAT and NTFS filesystems, the most common in Windows
<John80> Prose: solved! There is a setting for which screen to use for fullscreen (advanced)
<Chaosblad3> thank you muchly
<soundray> RawkFish: I don't think you should
<batsquid> ShackJack alright, thanks
<bastid_raZor> allup; burn the iso to cd .. brasero is the application you're looking for
<starenka> ===  hello, what is the best way how to drop connection after several bad login attempts via ssh? ===
<noamsml> Can anyone help me? Every once in awhile I seem to have random "crashes", in which all GTK applications stop working, and which can only be solved by a reboot. I've had this the last time I've used Ubuntu Hardy as well.
<soundray> RawkFish: I think you will hit the same problem
<allup> ... it doesn't work
<allup> mayby bechause  the cd contain alredy few files
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Ok so what should i do then.
<Chaosblad3> what about the system drive, if i intend to add a new partition to it for ubuntu to be installed on, will it be able to access file on the old windows partition??
<allup> but i haven't ....how do i say it...hmmm finish the cd ever
<Prose> John80: awesome! exploration ftw !
<bastid_raZor> allup; yeah, you need to have an unused cd.
<soundray> RawkFish: the best way to setup a dual boot IMO is to setup BOTH systems on the first hard disk and use the second one for /home (or data storage, to put it more generally)
<John80> Prose: :D
<Blaqlight> Chaosblad3, it shouldn't be any problem whatsoever.
<soundray> RawkFish: but that's just one way to tackle it. I think the reason for the problem you were seeing is a misunderstanding between grub and your BIOS
<allup> working on it.... where to get empty cd
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: So should i reinstall on the same HD
<redrebel> why does evolution-exchage-storage start automatically?
<soundray> RawkFish: yes -- or, in fact, if you have Windows on the first HD and still want it, just let Ubuntu resize the Windows partition and install itself next to it.
<Kenthree> Prose, I used chmod +rw but I get Operation not permitted. The owner of the folder is "nobody"
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Ok thanks I will trythath
<RawkFish> I will try that*
<starenka> ||||  Hello, what is the best way how to drop connection after several bad login attempts via ssh? Thank You ||||
<Chaosblad3> erm, i am wantin both systems on HDD1, and storage on HDD2, but what im askin is will i be able to access a file in the windows section of HDD1 while running ubuntu?
<soundray> RawkFish: good luck, come back here for more advice if need be
<usersam> hi i re-installed my system
<starenka> Chaosblad3: you can r/w ntfs in linux
<Prose> Kenthree: change the owner of the folder with 'chown -R' so it's recursive
<Murlis> howdy!
<redrebel> how do i get rid of evoloution-data-server?
<Kenthree> i'm very new to linux so bare with me, thanks
<RawkFish> ﻿﻿Soundray: Will do. Thanks again. Sorry to be difficult. Again I dont have the system in front of me right now
<Murlis> I have a problem - I want to change the decimal separator in Ubuntu, could you please advise me how to do it?
<soundray> RawkFish: I understand. Sometimes it takes a few attempts to setup communication between people ;)
<usersam> I have a home directory called xp which was copied from my old system. I need to set the /home/xp directory to be owned by the user xp. How do I do this please?
<Blaqlight> soundray, thinking back I should have put /home on a different partition lol
<usersam> chmod?
<bastid_raZor> usersam; sudo chown -R xp:xp /home/xp
<soundray> usersam: 'sudo chown -R xp:xp /home/xp'
<starenka> usersam: chown -R xp /home/xp
<soundray> Blaqlight: it's not too late
<starenka> lol
<Chaosblad3> ok thanks, one last thing before i go, i primarily intend to use ubuntu, but for windows apps use something like win4lin, will win4lin be able to run my existing copy of windows XP MCE or does it use a fresh version of windows?
<usersam> great thanks :)
<Murlis> any ideas where to search for it?
<soundray> usersam: you're lucky, you got a choir ;)
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; very easy to do.. edit your /etc/fstab and reboot ;) i actually do that when i did a fresh install.
<Murlis> to change decimal separator in ubuntu without changing locale?
<starenka> soundray: ok now for me guys: ||||  Hello, what is the best way how to drop connection after several bad login attempts via ssh? Thank You ||||
<starenka> :))]
<batsquid> i cant remember if it's OK to use two RAM cards of different sizes and vendors at the same time - is it harmful?
<soundray> starenka: hit return, ~ and . (tilde and period)
<djalil> hi
<bastid_raZor> starenka; i thought the default was 3 bad attempts it drops you
<djalil> I have a serious problem in my server
<djalil> with network problem
<soundray> batsquid: it's fine, as long as you don't try to access them in dual-channel mode
<djalil> ubuntu 8.04 lost network connection
<Blaqlight> Chaosblad3, again yes, no problem.
<soundray> batsquid: it's probably a question for ##hardware though
<batsquid> soundray thank you
<Suicidal_Failure> batsquid: potentially not the best idea, but if you dont need dual channel then sweet
<djalil> here is the situation
<starenka> bastid_raZor: i don't know what is default... :)) if it is then it is okay :)) is there a way how to ban the ip for a while?
<djalil> my server work fine for a day then for ne reason drop the network
<soundray> djalil: keep it all on one line please
<Murlis> any ideas on changing decimal separator in ubuntu 8.04?
<[T]ank1> how do i smb to another server?
<soundray> starenka: did you mean 'deny' rather than 'drop'?
<[T]ank1> i am trying with the menu option in the places menu to connect to server
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: Depends.  I'm not sure how to do it in nautilus, but you could open a terminal and do this?
<djalil> my server work fine for a day then he drop the network and can't connect to the internet, when I check he totaly do not see the network card eth0 so I put new card eth1, after one day he lost the internet again, and can't see eth0 or eth1, so why ubuntu latest version behave like that
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: smbmount //server/share /mnt -o username=username
<starenka> soundray: i'm a n00b. i ment - drop connection and ban ip - is it drop & deny, then?
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: If you catch my drift
<[T]ank1> Bytor4232: trying that one...
<soundray> starenka: someone is trying to connect to your machine?
<djalil> any one can help
<starenka> soundray: not yet, but i want the port to be opened on the router, so i suppose somebody will try soon. they allways try to hack in to my ftp
<amenado> djalil-> does your ISP provide 24hr connectivity?
<tim_> i have no sound with totem
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: You may have to install smbfs
<djalil> yes
<amenado> !who | djalil
<ubottu> djalil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<starenka> soundray: *bruteforce into
<[T]ank1> Bytor4232: now that it is mounted, where do I find it?
<amenado> djalil-> how are you connected to your ISP? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<Murlis> any help on changing decimal separator in ubuntu??
<djalil> dirrect connection
<tim_> how can i set alsa on totemplayer
<soundray> Murlis: please give it 10 or 15 minutes for new people to log on, then repeat your entire question.
<mizipzor_> if i do a command that gives a lot of output, is there a command to list it page by page? like man does when its a lot to read
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: The second argument, /mnt in my example, is the mount point.
<SamOrpheus> hi
<Bytor4232> [T]ank1: Change to /mnt
<Murlis> soundray: thanks, the "old people" doesnt know the answer? ;)
<SamOrpheus> i installed ubuntu now, i have a problem.. ubuntu is not installed my wireless driver ? can you help me ?
<amenado> djalil->  i have requested you put the nickname of the person you are corresponding to, but if you refuse you are not getting help from me
<soundray> starenka: consider setting up a 'knocking' configuration (where the first connection attempt fails and only the second (or third) attempt is answered).
<djalil> how you do that
<amenado> !who | djalil
<ubottu> djalil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soundray> Murlis: if they did, they would have replied to you
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to put my desktop/screen on stickam?
<Suicidal_Failure> starenka: you want to install the package authfail, i think its just what your after
<starenka> soundray: thanx. do you know how to do it. or do i have research the docs.?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, it really doesn't bother me anymore... on top of that, bad things happen to me when I mess with my filesystem...
<Murlis> soundray: ok, thanks
<mizipzor_> isnt there a way to break output to screen?
<redrebel> what is the best way to configure the runlevels??
<starenka> Suicidal_Failure: ohkay, will look @ it. thanx, m8
<soundray> starenka: depends on your router. Listen to Suicidal_Failure, though
<mizipzor_> the only way i have is to pipe it to a file and read it using vim... there must be an easier way
<soundray> Suicidal_Failure: where is this package? Can't find it with apt-cache search
<Djainette> Hello people. Can someone help me with system freezes involving my DVD drive ?
<redrebel> i know in gentoo you just do rc-config add package
<redrebel> not sure how to do that in ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; moving your /home is very simple. if i can do it. anyone can.
<soundray> mizipzor_: pipe it to less
<sriramoman> how do i change the icon of a symlink for gnome via terminal?
<mizipzor_> soundray: thanks
<soundray> mizipzor_: 'ls -R / | less'
<starenka> soundray: oh, i thought it could be set up on the machine... well i don't have such advanced features on the router... it has only ddos protection and such
<redrebel> anyone?
 * delcoyote hi
<isharis> I've installed mysql again.. I'm trying to set a root password to mysql but I am getting the following error when I type mysql -u root
<marius> hi, how can i turn the leds of my laptop on/off or better, where maybe with a text file 0/1 ?!?
<soundray> starenka: are you sure? Basic routers from Linksys had this years ago...
<isharis> "080814 23:29:48 [Warning] Ignoring user change to 'root' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line'
<amenado> redrebel-> try man update-rc.d
<djalil> d
<soundray> !info knockd > starenka
<ubottu> starenka, please see my private message
<isharis> ﻿I've installed mysql again.. I'm trying to set a root password to mysql but I am getting the following error when I type mysql -u root.. "﻿080814 23:29:48 [Warning] Ignoring user change to 'root' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line"
<sriramoman> isharis: for ur first time usage, why dont u use the graphical mysql administrator and then start using commands?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, wait a minute, / is on the partition, /home is within that, how can it be that easy...
<pins> i need help with my wireless intel4965. I never connects to my router.
<isharis> sriramoman: I've not installed graphical version.
<pins> if i do iwlist scan, no results are returned.
<starenka> soundray: sorry m8, been away for a cig
<djalil> j
<djalil> h
<mizipzor_> is there a way to search for packages using apt-get from console?
<starenka> soundray: yes, but this is a cheap msi box
<arrrghhh> is there a room for NFS?
<pins> mizipzor_: apt-cache search <name>
<Sansen_> apt-cache search <package>
<Djainette> Can someone help me with system freezes involving my DVD drive ?
<Murlis> oki, once again - ﻿I want to change the decimal separator in Ubuntu, could you please advise me how to do it? thanks in advance!
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; create a new partition or have a different drive.. add the UUID of that partition/drive to /etc/fstab then for the mount point make it /home .. *before doing this though.. either liveCD or in tty1with gdm stopped mount the partition/drive and move /home to it.  reboot
<soundray> starenka: there's something called fail2ban in the repos as well
<soundray> !info fail2ban > starenka
<ubottu> starenka, please see my private message
<mizipzor_> pins: thanks
<pins> np
<starenka> soundray: ok will check themall
<sriramoman> how do i change the icon of a symlink for gnome via terminal?
<starenka> soundray: thanx. m8
<Suicidal_Failure> soundray: thats the one, authfail is the same, but has no deb
<starenka> Suicidal_Failure: thx, m8
<Slart> Murlis: I would start looking in localization settings.. I don't know where you do that though
<jcham1> Does Thunderbird do "read receipts?"
<arrrghhh> is there a room for NFS?
<Slart> jcham1: yes
<Suicidal_Failure> soundray: whats your lag in this channel?
<mn> #thunderbird
<jcham1> Where be the options? :(
<arrrghhh> i'm trying to get ntfs to export over nfs, and the "official" way is to upgrade to 2.6.27 using git.
<djalil> amenado >hi
<jcham1> mn: There is nobody there...
<jcham1> Thanks!
<mn> oh
<soundray> Suicidal_Failure: 0.2s
<amenado> djalil-> yes am here
<mn> sorry
<Slart> jcham1: when you send a mail there is a checkbox in one of the menus
<Suicidal_Failure> jcham1: are you a pirate?
<RawkFish> Quick question will Ubuntu work properly on a IBM Thinkpad A30
<djalil> amenado > as I said our server is 24 hours connected
<amenado> djalil-> how are you connected to your ISP? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<arrrghhh> RawkFish, that's what livecd is for.  there's no way to guarantee anything.
<Suicidal_Failure> soundray: s or ms?
<mizipzor_> startx fails now after i tried to upgrade my nvidia drivers, any ideas on how to fix it? how to uninstall the new ones and revert to the older version?
<soundray> Suicidal_Failure: s
<djalil> amenado > direct conection
<RawkFish> Thanks
<Suicidal_Failure> soundray: my lag is massive, must be geographical
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a decent cd writing program which can burn ISO images to CD?
<amenado> djalil-> describe what is direct connection..wireless? dsl? dial-up? riding on someone else isp connection?
<djalil> amenado > it was through eth0 then ubuntu lost the dirver can't see eth0 so I put new card eth1 it work for a day then he lost it again
<Gnea> Nutzebahn: k3b
<Slart> !burniso | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<soundray> !burn | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Murlis> Slart: yeah, I tried - I can change the locale (current is Latvian), but I do not know where to edit that locale
<soundray> Nutzebahn: or just right-click and select Write image
<djalil> amenado > co hosted in ISP envirement
<amenado> djalil-> you have to describe what equipments you have between your server and your ISP
<batsquid> Nutzebahn fyi k3b is great
<djalil> amenado > cisco router
<saulu> I've got a mouse, thats mouse buttons are recognized, but not its movement. I dont know why. Ubuntustudio 8.04 - Its a vaio computer
<Slart> Murlis: I'm not sure if it's a linux thing or a gnome thing..
<pins> im getting "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801" when i do ifup/ifdown on wlan0. What is my problem? iwlist scan returns not results. Intel4965abg
<amenado> djalil-> that does not really describe it, a cisco router connects to what?
<pins> my wireless switch is on also so... im stumpted.
<djalil> amenado >the problem is why ubuntu stop seeing the netowork card
<soundray> Murlis: I'm trying to reproduce the problem here. Which programs do you need that display the wrong separator at the moment?
<Swian> anyone good with vi?
<djalil> amenado >when you do /etc/init.d/netword restart it tel you no such device
<Swian> I just want to comment out a line
<pins> Swian: just ask away.
<Suicidal_Failure> yep, programmers, unix admins etc
<amenado> djalil->  you have not really described your isp connection yet, what if someone else is managing the cisco router and only allows you certain time of the day?
<dabb1> how can i install linux mint hteme in ubuntu
<batsquid> swamptin_ there's a plugin for that i think
<Swian> I hit SHIFT+#
<Swian> and it doesn't put a char in
<djalil> amenado > it's 24 hours a day
<mizipzor_> someone, please help, startx fails and i feel kinda crippled with just console, i tried to upgrade my nvidia drivers and now it wont start, what logs do you want to see? how do i fix this?
<batsquid> Swian are you in edit mode?
<soundray> Swian: try Esc first
<amenado> djalil-> what ethernet card do you use? what driver?
<Suicidal_Failure> Swian: are you in insert mode
<djalil> amenado > it was fine with ubutnu 7.0 and now not working with 8.04
<Swian> one at a time hold on
<djalil> amenado > rlt8139
<batsquid> Swian press i first to go into insert mode
<dabb1> ﻿how can i install linux mint hteme in ubuntu
<amenado> djalil is your server connected now? use mii-tool to tell you its status
<Swian> ok
<Swian> great, now how do I save
<quatar-it> hi all. i'm here for a suggestion.. Is there any tool that makes you tag the photos on your computer with entries such as "taken by XXX's camera", "taken on Xxx/Xxx/Xxx", "Taken by Xxx", "Showing Xxx (person)" "taken in Xxx (place)" and so?
<pins> Swian: Escape followed by W
<pins> by :W
<batsquid> Swian that's a /lowercase/ w
<djalil> amenado >i cant pin my server
<ubun> can anyone say me the sol for my prob ie i couldnot get the things downloaded using the torrents . whatz the prob and the sol for it?
<insomninja> quatar, You can add tags to images in f-spot
<Swian> will I see any indication of the save?
<batsquid> Swian [esc] :wq
<djalil> amenado > that's what happen last time that's why I put new network card it work for a day then it lost it again
<Gnea> ubun: try downloading them again
<pins> yes
<saulu> I need help: My mouses buttons are recognized, but not its movement. Any hints? Ubuntustudio 8.04 - Its a vaio computer
<mizipzor_> someone, please help, startx fails and i feel kinda crippled with just console, i tried to upgrade my nvidia drivers and now it wont start, what logs do you want to see? how do i fix this?
<batsquid> Swian yes if you don't type :q (quit)
<Suicidal_Failure> ubun: if i could understand your question i might be able to sol it
<Swian> says recording in the bottom
<quatar-it> insomninja: ok.. but i think it's not the precise thing i was dreaming of, is it?
<Murlis> Slart: Im using gnome, possibly gnome problem?
<Gnea> saulu: desktop or laptop?
<arrrghhh> anyone know how to export ntfs over nfs?
<Djainette> Can someone help me with system freezes involving my DVD drive ?
<ubun> Gnea : i hav tried it but couldnot . The prob is same
<batsquid> Swian then press q to stop recording, then :q
<insomninja> quatar-it, I can't be the judge of that
<Slart> Murlis: it might be.. I'm googling at the moment.. I'll let you know if I find something
<Gnea> arrrghhh: samba
<acrousey> I'm trying to add a new hard drive via a PCI card, but every time i have it hooked it, the computer recognizes the new hard drive, but not the old one. Therefore, it is "unable to find the operating system on the hard drive". What should I be doing here?
<saulu> Gnea: desktop. Its a vgc-lt2s
<Murlis> soundray: I need the decimal in openoffice calc
<Gnea> ubun: probably bad files, find others
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: why are you using startx?
<quatar-it> insomninja: ok, i'll try. if it was not i'll ask again ;) thanks
<arrrghhh> Gnea, nfs is SIGNIFCANTLY faster, and uses less processor.
<batsquid> Swian all commands in vim (vi) starts with colon ':'
<pins> bbl with my wireless question. thanks.
<Swian> ok, I'll try it
<ubun> suicidal_Failure: my prob is i couldnot download any files using the torrents
<Gnea> arrrghhh: that's a matter of opinion, and resources.
<amenado> djalil-> is your server using dhcp to acquire its ip address?
<batsquid> Swian to learn more about vim, ask in #vim
<Murlis> Slart: I was also googling and came here.... ;)
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: well, it fails on boot, and i didnt know what to say, i guess running startx from console is the same thing as having the window manager on autostart?
<ubun> Gnea:can u plz recommend me any torrents other than ktorrent and utorrent?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: you could map the ntfs partition to a share, mount the share, then export it via nfs - not sure how well that would work
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Not really
<soundray> Murlis: setting the entire locale just for OpenOffice.org is not an option?
<arrrghhh> Gnea, it's been proven.  and can i setup a samba share in fstab?  so it mounts it on boot?  i want it to be no different than if the drive was mounted locally.
<Gnea> ubun: apt-cache search torrent  <-- plenty to choose from.
<Swian> thanks!
<amenado> acrousey-> look into your bios settings
<Mahendra_G> i think deluge is good
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok? should i run another command?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: yes.
<Gnea> !samba | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Swian> any documentation online for vim?
<Mahendra_G> for torrents
<bmcfee> i'm trying to install 8.04 on a fakeraid setup, and dmraid is complaining about invalid raid config table checksums on my disks.  google/forums aren't giving me much help.  anyone have experience with this sort of thing?
<arrrghhh> Gnea, that won't work unfortunately
<Gnea> arrrghhh: what won't work?
<mizipzor_> Swian: yes, i found some when searching on google
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: If you install 8.04 desktop, and gdm fails, there is something incompatible with your PC
<Swian> thanks
<arrrghhh> Gnea, i guess i'll try samba then
<bmcfee> oh snap, it's gnea
<ubun> Gnea:ok 5n ill try
<arrrghhh> Gnea, map the ntfs partition to a share etc won't work
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: it didnt fail at first, it stopped working when trying to upgrade my nvidia driver
<soundray> Murlis: I mean in Tools-Options-Language Settings
<Swian> ok
<Gnea> bmcfee: ... keeblah?
<bmcfee> Gnea: hah, indeed
<arrrghhh> swamptin_, man vim
<Swian> that's very helpful, thanks everyone
<acrousey> amenado: I'm stilll learning about this stuff. How do I do that? Isn't it by holding one of the F keys?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: All Ubuntu destkop installations use gdm to manage GUI sessions
<batsquid> Swian better ask that question in #vim (you'll get better answers as to what to read as well)
<Gnea> bmcfee: wow. how ya been? :)
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Ahh, sounds like you broke the nvidia driver
<amenado> arrrghhh-> do not forget to put a delay like  _netdev to allow for network to come up first
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: stupid misstake; i installed drivers using the package manager and then downloaded new drivers from nvidias site as well, and installed those
<fiveguysonecup> hello
<bmcfee> Gnea: busybusy.. trying to get this server running again so i can skip town.  you?
<Nutzebahn> I didn't know about the Nautilus thing, thank you. :)
<arrrghhh> amenado, where does that entry go?
<amenado> acrousey-> look into your bios settings -- press del or f8 or f1 ..depends on your mobo
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: so im looking for some guidance to clean it up, remove one set of the drivers (or preferbly all) and reinstalling the correct ones
<fiveguysonecup> can anyone help me with wifi on ubuntu, i cant figure it out
<acrousey> ok
<acrousey> thanks
<amenado> arrrghhh-> man mount please for explanations
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Yea, that's going to be a bit complicated to debug if you're not a Linux expert
<ubun> Suicidal_Failure:i hope u understood my prob can u say me the sol?
<Gnea> bmcfee: work, school, life, yada yada
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: well, im not, hence why im here
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: sure, hold on a sec, let me think of a good way to fix it.
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: got any pointers?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: im holding
<Nutzebahn> I love Nautilus.
<bmcfee> Gnea: sounds familiar
<soundray> Murlis: you could try to set LC_NUMERIC to the desired locale in /etc/environment
<Gnea> bmcfee: it's really nice when it can actually be applied :)
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Try this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: erm.. wait, you might not have tha tone
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Murlis> I guess its something related to openoffice, i can use . as decimal but Calc shows , as decimal although it uses the . but shows ,
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: for each ne of those package names, do apt-get --reinstall install
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: i find several nvidia packages, legacy, new and glx
<Mahendra_GR> can i know how to install NCTuns
<Mahendra_GR> on ubuntu
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Oh, that might be what broke it, afaik you only need one of new or legacy
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: i got three of them
<Mahendra_GR> i searched in forums but didnt get a proper HOWTO
<soundray> Murlis: have you seen bug #58125 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58125 in openoffice.org "Locale Settings for decimal separator ignored" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58125
<bmcfee> so nobody's got experience with fakeraid installs?
<fiveguysonecup> ok i got a dynex wifi enhanced g card and i cannot connect to a router
<fiveguysonecup> in ubuntu
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: glx-new, kernel-common, new-kernel-source-envy
<Suicidal_Failure> Murlis: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Is there any way to get ufw on Dapper? Just installing the deb does not work because of the python2.5 dependency
<fiveguysonecup> ive tried installing windows drivers from the dynex cd
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: those are the ones thats listed
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: you always need kernel-cmomon
<blarg_>  my sound works in gnome but not in kde any suggestions on why?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: try --reinstall on the glx-new
<maestrojed> I am trying to get mbsting install/running on my php server.  In my php.ini I uncommented "extension=php_mbstring.dll".  Do I need to do anything else?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: done, i see no errors in the output
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: it should overwrite the nvidia-installed version
<Suicidal_Failure> bmcfee: yeah i charged the client for it, but didnt change the server
<amenado> Kopfgeldjaeger-> iptables is always there, just copy the rules from newer ufw generated ones?
<the_edge> Hi all, I have a problem with compiz-fusion, if I interchange the mouse binding of the resize plugin and Window menu of the general plugin, they won't stay, they always reset, can anyone help?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Murlis> soundray: I dont have LC_numeric in et/environment
<Miyavix3> Hey guys, I'm back
<soundray> Murlis: you'd have to add it
<Gnea> !raid | bmcfee
<ubottu> bmcfee: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Scunizi> Can anyone tell me the channel for Gnome Do?
<bmcfee> read that stuff already.. i think this is a driver peculiarity
<whall> i had a problem w/ my nvidia card as well, when i first tried to go to two monitors.. i wound up just reinstalling after every forum / chat room failed to help me. it's been perfect ever since
<GleepGlop> i need to scan my subnet for a host with a particular port open. What is the best way to do this? cli preferred
<SuperQ> bmcfee: I avoid fakeraid drivers at all cost
<Miyavix3> So if no one remembers... my problem is this "I accidentally started uninstalling ubuntua and now I need to start reinstalling it"
<Gnea> bmcfee: hang out for awhile, there's been a lot of people asking about the fakeraid stuff lately
<SuperQ> bmcfee: I just use normal md software raid
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: actually, im using kde, but kdm restart should be the same, right?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Yea, kdm
<bmcfee> SuperQ: md on root seems like a really bad idea
<Kopfgeldjaeger> amenado: that's an idea. Does ufw output the iptables rules?
<Suicidal_Failure> GleepGlop: nmap
<SuperQ> bmcfee: Been using it on various systems for many years, works fine
<kikiriki> i didnt know ubuntu was so good supporting firewire webcams..
<batsquid> Miyavix3 what's stopping you?
<SuperQ> bmcfee: With RAID-1 ONLY
<Murlis> soundray: I have path, language and lang only in that file
<Miyavix3> I can't get updates
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: kdm restart does nothing, altough, this session, it failed to start in the first place... should i just do start then?
<Miyavix3> I think I can't connect to the internet
<bmcfee> SuperQ: right.  i'm looking for a raid-1 solution anyway
<soundray> Murlis: add it
<Miyavix3> which is scaring me
<GleepGlop> Suicidal_Failure: ty, i forgot about nmap, never used it before
<amenado> Kopfgeldjaeger-> i would think it would, or brute force  iptables -vL
<linuxguymarshall> I need some help setting up my TrackMan Marble FX mouse. I am having some trouble with the red button. In Firefox it goes back a page but DOOM 3 is not detecting when I press it. The other works and ideas?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: I would look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Miyavix3> batsquid: I'm going to go get something
<Kopfgeldjaeger> amenado: OK. Thanks :)
<SuperQ> bmcfee: so my basic setup is: 1G md0 RAID1 for /
<Murlis> soundray: yes, I saw that bug, there were no solution to that
<batsquid> Miyavix3 you are on internet now, why not burn a cd-rom with ubuntu and install?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: its states an api mismatch, the kernel and something doesnt have the same version... you want be to paste it?
<SuperQ> bmcfee: then I do another RAID10 or RAID5 for a large LVM partition for the rest of my data
<SuperQ> bmcfee: depending on the system
<soundray> Murlis: it claims it's solved in OOo 2.3
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: ohhhh.. yea
<mizipzor_> is there a way to, in irssi, to run a shell command and autopaste the output in here?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep nvidia
<Murlis> soundray: what is the text I have to add? please specify
<Cyste> bjour
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: There will be several files, and you will need to figure out which one belonds to the the correct nvidia driver
<bmcfee> SuperQ: i've got two .5T disks here, i was just going to raid-1 the whole thing (partitioned accordingly).  how different is the install procedure from the fakeraid case?
<blubbi> hi all, wich package manager can you recommend for kubuntu?
<Suicidal_Failure> mizipzor_: but dont paste in here, use the paste url
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: the issue is Ubuntu adds some magic to the module loader to pick nvidia-new.ko instead of nvidia.ko
<soundray> Murlis: you can add a new line to /etc/environment  like 'LC_NUMERIC=en_EN.utf-8'
<bmcfee> Gnea: you're gonna make me register with nickserv to message you?  lame. :)
<SuperQ> bmcfee: I'm not sure exactly
<Murlis> soundray: I have 2.4.1
<mizipzor_> Suicidal_Failure: thats what im trying to do, i want to paste something using pastebinit and then have the link show up here (im in console now)
<[3][Finity]> Does anybody have any experience with fixing the sound bug with 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)?
<SuperQ> bmcfee: Basically I would just create 2 big partitions on the drives and mirror those
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: yea, that command listed several files... what should i do with them?
<SuperQ> bmcfee: and build them with the alternate installer
<Lifeisfunny> My server list in XChat disappeared and would like to get them back.
<Murlis> soundray: oki, I will try. reboot necesery?
<bmcfee> SuperQ: well, do i have to do anything crazy to the boot order to make it work?
<cbk486> Hello, I am trying to download the broadcom b43 wireless driver for my dell latitude d630. It was detected in the live cd in the restricted hardware driver utility, but not on my installation. I am using a spare usb wifi device to connect to the Internet on my installation as we speak. How do I download the drivers?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: nope
<soundray> Murlis: yes
<SuperQ> erm..
<SuperQ> bmcfee: not really
<mizipzor_> is there a way to, in irssi, to run a shell command and autopaste the output in here?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: hold on a sec
<Suicidal_Failure> damn it to hell, got to get up for work
<FloodBot1> SuperQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: sure thing
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: No, please use pastebin
<batsquid> when running a memoyr test (Memtest86) and it takes forever, does it ever stop or should i just be happy with /one/ pass (took about 15-20 minutes, ran a lot of different tests, but keeps going on a new pass)
<Miyavix3> Ok back. Seeing as how I hate my life I can't find another ethernet cord
<SuperQ> Haha, I type too fast for FloodBot
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: havent anyone heard of pastebinit? :p ill do like ls / |pastebinit ... and it outputs an url, that is what i want to show up here
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: the program is cool, you should check it if you didnt know about it
<Murlis> soundray: thanks, I will reboot and lets see ;)
<Miyavix3> So, I'm going to disconnect from here to use internet on my laptop
<Miyavix3> And I'll tell you the results
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Yea, I've used it, very handy
<cbk486> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<baske> anyone have experience of intel 4965 AGN wireless card and Ubuntu 8.04? Cant get the 802.11 n mode to work with my n router...
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: anyway.. so what you want to do is look at your dmesg, "dmesg | grep NVIDIA"
<Suicidal_Failure> batsquid: it will go as long as its left to run, overnight is a very thorough test in my lax standards
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: that will tell you what module version you have loaded.. mine looks like this: [  129.448485] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008
<fiveguysonecup> i cant get my wifi card to connect to anything in ubuntu
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: it says that module license nvidia taints kernel
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Yea, ignore that, it's just whining by the kernel developers
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: They don't like nvidia's kernel module
<Suicidal_Failure> oh the shame, a tainted kernel at his age
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: i can tell :p since i got it, nothing works
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: nothing graphical that is
<grunge> hello
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: so what version does Xorg want, and what version does the kernel have?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: but other than that, no output
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: that might help figure this out
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm.. dunno, how to check?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: well, the error in Xorg.0.log
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm, the error doesnt state any error versions
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: ok, do these two commands then: 'dmesg | grep NVIDIA'
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: 'grep "NVIDIA GLX Module" /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<lnostdal> hey guys ..   all "unlock" buttons are locked .. what's up with that? .. heh x)
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: that should get us the two versions that are miss-matched
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: the former command just complains about license taint
<lnostdal> ..and "(network-admin:15471): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '15471'" at the console btw.
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Oh, run lsmod | grep nvidia
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: see if it's loaded
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: 169.12
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: last command lists nvidia and agpgart
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: ok, 169.12 is the base version that comes with 8.04
<HomeUbuntuUser> anyone know is the "Creative Live Cam Video IM Pro", Vendor=041e ProdID=4055, still unsupported by (Ubuntu)linux?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: rmmod nvidia ; modprobe nvidia
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: then dmesg | tail and see what it says
<Murlis> soundray: I rebooted but it still wasnt workin but I changed the locale in OO so its solved now :)
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: now we got some errors and numbers here :)
<Murlis> soundray: thanks for your support! :) CU!
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: http://pastebin.com/f6037b02b
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: can you add to the pastebin the output of 'find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep nvidia'
<Derander> I fried my old motherboard (nvidia 650i), went out and bought another one (p45.)  Ubuntu doesn't boot, windows does - is there I way I can get install drivers onto Ubuntu?  (no hardware has changed, just the mobo)
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: oh, wait, I think it should work now
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: oh? startx or kdm restart?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: kdm restart
<dusty__> Hi - What is a good app for playing a music cd in the cd-rom?
<dz__> @derander: are the two OS's installed on the same Hard drive?
<baske> anyone knows how to enable .11 n mode for a wireless nic using the iwl4965 module?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: the rmmod nvidia removed the non-ubuntu module
<Derander> dz___: No, hardy is on a seperate harddrive from vista.
<Derander> dz___ although I have gusty on the vista one also
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm, nope, just get a black screen
<SuperQ> blargh!
<dusty__> Anyone recommend a good program for playing a music cd ? ? ?
<SuperQ> dusty__: just put the CD in, it should auto-play
<dz__> @derander: have you tried messing with your boot sequence in your motherboard's BIOS settings?
<Derander> dz__, when I say it doesn't boot, I mean I select it in GRUB, it starts, flashes 'BIOS BUG DETECTED" then does the little orange back and forth bar forever
<Miyavix31> Hey guys, I tried to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  but it can't get it
<Miyavix31> Any suggestions?
<dz__> Oh i see
<dz__> sorry
<SuperQ> dusty__: I don't even bother playing CDs anymore, I just use the exractor to make mp3 files
<SuperQ> extractor
<Derander> dz__, No problem, I think I'll probably just reinstall hardy
<Derander> dz__, just a lot of apt-getting :-(
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: http://pastebin.com/f15c14c9b dmesg paste
<dz__> derander: agreed, though luckily the initial install is what, 20 minutes? :P
<dusty__> SuperQ: Thx - haven't even tried it yet - thought i might need something else. Will check out the extracter app as well. thx
<Derander> dz__, right, but I'm a compulsize tweaker.. so many programs to download/compile again :-P
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Yea, it _should_ work now.  what about the files in /lib/modules?
<Miyavix31> hey guys, remember me? I accidentally started uninstalling ubuntu?
<dz__> derander: heh, i hear ya. :)
<Miyavix31> I don't hyave a desktop anymore, so I'm trying to reinstall it
<Flannel> Miyavix31: What did you do to uninstall?
<SuperQ> dusty__: Yea, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Audio CD Extractor
<Miyavix31> Uh
<Miyavix31> I entered remove python2.4-minimal
<Miyavix31> Bad idea
<Flannel> Miyavix31: Alright, so, to get it back: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dusty__> SuperQ: Ok - i found it - it installed by default. Thx
<becky> wjat
<Miyavix31> so now I'm just trying to get my desktop back
<SuperQ> dusty__: You will need to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package with synaptic to get mp3 support I think
<Miyavix31> But!
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: in /lib/modules there are a bunch of folders, sorted by versions, probably my installed kernels or something
<becky> what's the ubuntu intrepid channel?
<Flannel> becky: #ubuntu+1
<Miyavix31> I can't connect
<Miyavix31> I'm using wired connection
<becky> thx Flannel
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Right, run this command: "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep nvidia"
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: we need to clean out the broken module
<Flannel> Miyavix31: python shouldn't have touched networking.
<juro> how can I switch audio output devices as easily as possible in 8.04?
<Flannel> Miyavix31: Are you using dhcp or static?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: http://pastebin.com/fee282d6
<Miyavix31> Um, I beleve static
<Miyavix31> Let me check
<Miyavix31> What should it be on?
<Slart> juro: using pulseaudio it's very easy
<juro> Slart, hi! is that in the repo?
<dusty__> SuperQ: I actually used the Kiwi2008 instyall - which is is the default ubuntu hardyheron install but already has all the flash, etc codecs all ready installed - it's actually very nice distro - looks exactly like stock hardyheron except comes with all codes.
<dusty__> install
<Flannel> Miyavix31: It doesn't really matter.  Just make sure you have it set up in /etc/network/interfaces
<Miyavix31> no it's DHCP
<ThreeFinity> My system has 2 sound cards, VIA HDA VT82xx, and an old SB Live that I just installed. How do I make my computer use the SB Live for sound instead of the VT82 ?
<Miyavix31> Erm...
<frybye> what video caputre appl do you people recommend - cheese- does not work here for some reason...?
<Miyavix31> How?
<dusty__> SuperQ: thx for your help.
<SuperQ> dusty__: no prob
<Flannel> Miyavix31: nano /etc/network/interfaces, or if you're planning on editing it: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know how to change the default sound card used in 8.04 ?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: what nvidia card do you have btw?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am having toruble setting up my ftp server in ubuntu, i am using proftpd, everything seems to be working excpet after  a users user name and pass is verified it hangs there
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: a 7600 gt
<Slart> juro: pulseaudio should be installed already..
<Miyavix31> What do I do now?
<larbuntu> hey I got this problem that's really weird
<Slart> juro: install the following packages if they aren't already there.. padevchooser, paman, pavucontrol
<Slart> juro: that's "sudo apt-get install padevchooser paman pavucontrol"
<HomeUbuntuUser> anyone know is the "Creative Live Cam Video IM Pro", Vendor=041e ProdID=4055, still unsupported by (KUbuntu)linux?
<larbuntu> when click on places in the menu and choose documents  or home, it opens totem Player.
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: let's nuke the legacy driver
<juro> Slart thank you (again)
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: oh yeah
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<Slart> juro: you should get a new icon in the task tray.. looks like a audio plug with a bit of cord
<tamer> my download speed is less in ubuntu than windows anyone can help me
<tamer> ?
<Slart> juro: no worries.. glad to help
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: and rm this file: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko
<Flannel> Miyavix31: You're in a text editor currently, ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to close.  I'm not really sure why you're there, other than to verify that it looks normal (for dhcp: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Slart> tamer: what protocol are we talking about?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: that's the one from the nvidia binary install
<Jowi> does anyone have any USB connected digital picture frame (you know these cheap 4-7" ones) and know if it can be used as an extra display under ubuntu?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: and reboot to clean out anything weird in the kernel
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a new desktop and i want to install ubuntu 8.04, when i use the livecd it can to better resolution then 800x600 the board is a abit i-n73v. the chipset is MCP73. Can any one help?
<Lifeisfunny> My server list in XChat disappeared and would like to get them back.
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: the purge command said that that package wasnt installed :s
<tamer> how to tune - up my ubuntu
<Miyavix31> all I see is
<Miyavix31> auto lo
<Miyavix31> iface le inet loopback
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: odd
<markelhas>  lspci | grep VGA sas: "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050/nForce 610i (rev a2)"
<lnostdal> hey guys ..   all "unlock" buttons are locked .. what's up with that? .. heh x)  ..and "(network-admin:15471): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '15471'" shows up at the console btw.
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: shouldn't matter
<markelhas> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Miyavix31> Do I need to hook up my internet right now? Because I'm only using 1 ethernet cord to switch between PC and my laptop
<slayton> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Legendario> can anyone help me to make a point-to-point lan?
<tony_> how do i use my network proxy
<Flannel> Miyavix31: Alright, thats interesting.  Go ahead and add that line at the end then.
<SuperQ> Legendario: point to point lan?
<Miyavix31> ok brb
<SuperQ> Legendario: can you describe what you want in more detail?
<larbuntu> when I click places and choose documents, it opens totem Player.
<larbuntu> there's a question like that in launchpad
<larbuntu> but it has yet to be solved
<marcules> Hi there
<Omar87> If I remove mono from Ubuntu, will that prevent .NET-powered websites from being displayed?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok then, ill reboot now, brb
<Slart> Omar87: afaik .NET isn't a client side language
<dabb1> can anyone tell me how to unmount the folders mounted by samba automatically
<_aNa_> ﻿como puedo activar el cubo en ubuntu 8.04 tengo todos los efectos del compiz activos pero el cubo nada
<slayton> dabbl have you tried using sudo umount
<larbuntu> and when I type gedit ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Slart> Omar87: so, to answer your question, no, I seriously doubt it will
<larbuntu> the stuff that comes up  makes sense
<slayton> sp | _aNa_,
<Slart> !es | _aNa_
<ubottu> _aNa_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<slayton> !sp
<Omar87> Slart, thanks man.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<slayton> !es
<dabb1> ﻿slayton:doing that will unmout that but i want to unmout it at the moment i close that folder
<tony_> does anyone know a good proxy web site to use with network proxy
<Legendario> SuperQ, i want to connect to computer directy to make a backup like here: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/19486.html and here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-copy-compressed-drive-image-over-network.html
<redrebel> what is the best way to start apache?? /etc/init.d/apache2 start or apache2ctl start??
<baardern>  /connect dalnet.powertech.no
<dabb1> happy indipendance day to all indian here
<Gnea> !squid | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Slart> redrebel: in the end I think the result will be the same
<Flannel> redrebel: the former
<tony_> ty
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: nope, still doesnt get x server running
<slayton> join #vsipl
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: rebooted, it tried a few times but always returned to console login
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<Miyavix3> Flannel, can you just answer your PM?
<SuperQ> Legendario: let me read those pages
<larbuntu> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41626
<Flannel> Miyavix3: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<tamer> can i install ubuntu on my i-mate and whci type of ubuntu
<_aNa_> sorry
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: Ugh, there is probably a missmatch between the kernel driver and the GLX module still
<_aNa_> ﻿Hi I have Ubuntu 8.o4 with compiz (full efects) active but the cube is not showing up what can I do?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: So one more option you can try is to apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new
<DocMabuse> !alsa
<Gnea> !cube | _aNa_
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> _aNa_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Legendario> SuperQ, ok
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: and try re-installing the nvidia binary driver
<Flannel> tamer: I don't know for sure, but I imagine not.
<tamer> thanks
<tamer> can u tell me how to increase my download speed in ubuntu
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: There is one issue tho, there is a file somewhere, I forget where that messes around with the nvidia module loading process
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a new desktop and i want to install ubuntu 8.04, when i use the livecd it can to better resolution then 800x600 the board is a abit i-n73v. the chipset is MCP73. Can any one help?
<tamer> and is there is anything to speed up my system
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: you might need to purge remove the nvidia-kernel-common package as well
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok? im removing that glx-new package now anyway
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a new desktop and i want to install ubuntu 8.04, when i use the livecd it can't do better resolution then 800x600 the board is a abit i-n73v. the chipset is MCP73. Can any one help?
<Gnea> markelhas: resolution depends on the video card
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok, ill remove it to
<datacrusher> hi people
<_aNa_> xth
<markelhas> \Gnea its a nvidia chipset
<DocMabuse> excuse somebody here cna help me with Nvidida graphic drivers to install?
<slayton> markelhas.... have you tried installing?  The liveCD doesn't have all the needed drivers...   these will be installed AFTER installation
<markelhas> \Gnea VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050/nForce 610i (rev a2)
<Gnea> markelhas: what is the output of this command please: lspci | grep VGA
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<Gnea> ha
<slayton> DocMabuse, what is your problem
<slayton> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<datacrusher> i need to install samba 3.2 on my hardy ubunto server, but iv downloaded and dont know how to use the.tar to install it. iv stepet through PREVU, that says i can preview some packages from newer versions. how do u use prevu to get samba intrepid version wich its 3.2?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok, done
<markelhas> \slayton i'm using the livecd right now
<markelhas> \Gnea VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050/nForce 610i (rev a2)
<DocMabuse> i can configuration in ubunte the driver ?
<larbuntu> hey I got this problem that's really weird, when I click on places in the menu and choose 'home it opens totem Player. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Plouj> what's the difference between xserver-xorg-video-{via,openchrome,unichrome}?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: ok.. here's the trick
<DocMabuse> there was a menue?
<SamOrpheus> hi i installed ubuntu a few min. but i cannot introduced broadcom wireless 4313 card.. :( how can i resolve my problem ?
<slayton> markelhas, right but the liveCD doesn't have the nvidia drivers... you must install Ubuntu to use the drivers
 * mizipzor_ listens
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: there is a pre-module load command: /sbin/
<Gnea> markelhas: you'll need to get the system installed, then you can install the restricted nvidia driver to take full advantage of it
<markelhas> \slayton i'm using the livecd right now, so after the install all the drivers willl be available?
<slayton> markelhas, YES!
<markelhas> OK
<markelhas> sorry about this
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: /sbin/lrm-video contains some code to figure out if new or legacy is installed
<slayton> markelhas, Ubuntu will automatically find the correct drive for you... all you have to do is enable it!
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: you need to rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia*
<Gnea> markelhas: not a problem :)
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: will do
<redrebel> any of you use preload?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: so it will load the nvidia binary driver and not the ubuntu packaged version
<markelhas> \slayton hope so, going to install it
<markelhas> \Gnea thnks
<slayton> markelhas, don't worry it'll work
<markelhas> \slayton thnks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> amenado: sudo iptables-save > file and sudo iptables-restore < file would have worked
<SamOrpheus> ﻿i installed ubuntu a few min. but i cannot introduced broadcom wireless 4313 card.. :( how can i resolve my problem ?
<markelhas> going to install it
<dabb1> is there any way so that the mounted samba folders will unmount automatically
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm, i seems to be missing the linux-restricted folder
<markelhas> bye
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: rmmod nvidia, and then re-run the nvidia setup program
<ganymede> why are there start up items for both gdm and xserver-xorg? wouldn't gdm spawn an X server for itself? can i disable xserver-xorg and still get a graphical welcome screen?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: Did you look at the restricted manager?
<Legendario> SuperQ, the problem is probably that i just can't connect both togueter
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: oh, did you remove all the restricted module packages?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: yep, closest i got is /lib/linux-sound-base/
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger : yep i did it..
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: did you remove linux-restricted-modules-common package?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm... i dunno, just ran the commands you told me to, dont understand all that much of this
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: hehe, no problem
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: no, not that i recall
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: and what does not work? Does networkmanager just not show networks?
<patrik> How can I change the default number of threads for decoding/encoding with mencoder? So that programs that use it (like devede) uses more than one cpu!
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: hrm, it probably got removed when you removed the nvidia common
<evilbug> how would one auto-identify when running "sudo"?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: i cannot scan list, and i cannot iwconfig ? iwlist scan etc..
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: either way, it should work if you re-run the nvidia installer now
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: yea, i ran it with the --purge option
<Flannel> evilbug: Why do you want to do that?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: so you dont have a wlan0 interface?!
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok, should i run rmmod nvidia first?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: yes
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: yea, that's fine
<dabb1> i﻿s there any way so that the mounted samba folders will unmount automatically?
<SuperQ> Legendario: ok?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger : now i loging in eth0
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: reboot before running nvidia install program?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: nah
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: please paste "dmesg | grep 43"
<SamOrpheus> oki
<justin_> what is going on here. I changed the permission of a folder with this command "sudo chmod -R 777 Music" and i was able to write to the files. I downloaded some more songs and was unable to edit the files. So i did the same command "sudo chmod -R 777 Music" and i get this feedback chmod: changing permissions of `Music': Read-only file system
<justin_> how can i fix this
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: ok, reinstalling the nvidia driver
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: btw, could i have got the wrong one from the site?
<evilbug> Flannel- i want to run a [counter-strike] server startup script that requires "sudo" and i don't want to enter it every time. besides, nobody has access to linux but me so i'm not worried about security.
<slayton> justin_, what is the filesystem on which the files are written?
<Legendario> SuperQ, i am here.
<slayton> justin_, if the files aren't on a ext3 system then permissions don't matter, are you saving to a fat32 disk?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: i got: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<Flannel> evilbug: Nah, you don't need sudo for that.  Stuff that runs when you boot gets handled a little differently
<Flannel> !bum | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<evilbug> Flannel- or some kind of command that tells it to enter it the password i type in the script.
<justin_> slayton, no, its on the linux file systems
<ramoanlee> Hi.  I'm a computer administrator at a small charter school.  I want to run Ubuntu on abou 100 computers in a Windows 'semi-computer literate' environment.
<Flannel> evilbug: init scripts (stuff that runs when you boot) runs as root to begin with.
<sidewalk> what mailclients do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<ramoanlee> Help
<justin_> sidewalk, Evolution
<ramoanlee> Hi.  I'm a computer administrator at a small charter school.  I want to run Ubuntu on abou 100 computers in a Windows 'semi-computer literate' environment.
<ramoanlee> Help
<ruhaan_jslip> sidewalk thunderbiurd
<ruhaan_jslip> *thunderbird
<ramoanlee> o.O
<sidewalk> thunderbird, whats that?
<Gnea> !repeat | ramoanlee
<veritos> Would it be possible to use Wubi to install Ubuntu and then use CoLinux to replace the Ubuntu system on the image with a Gentoo system?
<ubottu> ramoanlee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ramoanlee: you should ask a specifc question
<Flannel> ramoanlee: What do you need help with?  you haven't asked a question.
<ruhaan_jslip> its a mail client
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger : i wrote (my dmesg |grep43 ) your private chat panel..
<slayton> well your getting ramoanlee can you explain what you need help with?
<evilbug> Flannel- i see, thanks!
<ruhaan_jslip> built by the same ppl who made firefox
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: maybe something to note, during the install it says that no precompiled kernel driver or something was found so it compiles one
<klabcorp> can someone help me with RAID?
<Legendario> SuperQ, did u read those?
<justin_> sidewalk, Evolution comes with Ubuntu and is the best in my opinion.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: is it a "standard ubuntu install" or kubuntu/minimal install/whatever?
<Gnea> ramoanlee: help with what?
<rubinboy> thunderbird all the way
<klabcorp> i don't see the "use as: physical volume as RAID" as an option
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: standart ubuntu install
<klabcorp> i only see a bunch of filesystems
<Gnea> !edubuntu | ramoanlee
<ubottu> ramoanlee: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: nope, still doesnt work
<klabcorp> anyone? =T
<ramoanlee> Actually if I can install OS straight from the server.... that would be best.
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: :(
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<datacrusher> how do i use prevu to install a intrepid samba package? hardy dont work with vista
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger i have got hp pavillion dv9730et notebook
<rubinboy> install a OS straight from the sever?
<mtraker> hi
<johninlex>  does anyone know what Ubuntu uses for a trivial file transfer protocol???
<Gnea> !netboot | ramoanlee
<ubottu> ramoanlee: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> !install | ramoanlee
<ubottu> ramoanlee: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<larbuntu> hey I got this problem that's really weird, when I click on places in the menu and choose 'home it opens totem Player. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Flannel> ramoanlee: Theres netboot instructions, etc.
<klabcorp> can someone help me out setting up RAID straight from the install?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: I dunno, I would really have to interact with the system to see the errors as they happen
<ramoanlee> I'm so happy I'm almost crying right now.
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: kinda hard to debug over IRC :(
<rubinboy> how do you see what commands you can send to the ubottu ?
<mtraker> I've a vaio laptop and i can't start the fan. I tested spicctrl and don't run, fancontrol don't run too
<SuperQ> Legendario: So, both of these things look like just dumping drives over the network
<SuperQ> Legendario: in slightly complicated ways
<mtraker> an i don't know what i need
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<SuperQ> Legendario: what exactly is your end-goal?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger ?
<SuperQ> johninlex: there are a bunch of tftp packages for Ubuntu, I generally use tftp-hpa
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: i could setup an ssh server for you?
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: I'd rather not login to your computer
<dvs> I am trying to enable two users to access each others /home dir's and cant seem to find a way to do it without letting everyone else acces them as well
<Flannel> SuperQ: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and... you're done.  sftp works!
<Blinkiz> What is the channel for intrepid support?
<rubinboy> dvs : add them to the same group
<Flannel> Blinkiz: #ubuntu+1
<SuperQ> Flannel: wha?
<dvs> I tried that
<rubinboy> and set the permsions to 770
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: hmm, point taken... any other ideas? complete reinstall?
<dvs> but how do you give the group access to th folders
<Flannel> SuperQ: Nothing, Im probably missing something
<rubinboy> dvs :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888938
<Legendario> SuperQ, i have to backup a drive to another pc, through a network
<SuperQ> Flannel: someone asked about trivial file transfer, I assumed they wanted tftp protocol :)
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<dvs> thankx rubinboy
<SuperQ> Legendario: try this: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<gnumm> does flash work with opera 64 bit?
<gnumm> flash is already installed
<gnumm> for firefox
<ramoanlee> !network install | ramoanlee
<ubottu> ramoanlee, please see my private message
<ramoanlee> uh oh...
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: sorry. i was away. you should have a look at the wiki and if you cant make it work you should post to the forums
<Nikson> Hello! I deed some help with my Xorg. Im trying to use my Via Chrome 9 HC but when ubuntu starts oly show me a black screen.
<Legendario> SuperQ, ok, but i can't make a lan between those 2 pcs, can u help me on that???? please?
<Goosemoose> i downloaded the ubuntu server, is it possible to get into the gui or is it not installed by default?
<gnumm> not by default i guess
<mike_> hi from finland
<sidewalk> Goosemoose: gui not installed by default
<slayton> Goosemoose, not its not installed by default but you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install it
<sidewalk> Goosemoose: apt-get :-)
<Goosemoose> ok
<afeijo> hi guys
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: i found this entry.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<SamOrpheus> what i do ?
<Goosemoose> ok
<mizipzor_> is there a way to search installed packages?
<slayton> aptitude search mizipzor_
<afeijo> how to make a simple text file with a command been executable when I just type the file name, without need to add sh before?
<mizipzor_> slayton: thanks
<SuperQ> Legendario: Yes, what kind of computers are they?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: dont use that. thats too old
<Goosemoose> dont think i have a network connection, i have this running in a hyper-v virtual machine
<becky> what do I need to reconfigure to set my graphics driver? dpkg-reconfigure xxxx
<SuperQ> Legendario: It's much easier to just plug them into a home router like a linksys then to mess around with crossover cables
<excid3> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fhsu> ?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger : okay
<Goosemoose> how can i check to see if my network card is installed ok?
<Legendario> SuperQ, but i don't have a router. I need to use a crossover cable
<excid3> becky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-org usually
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: i must new topic :)
<becky> thx excid3
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger : i must open new topic
<excid3> becky, minus 'usually' :P
<fhsu> \?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> SamOrpheus: yep
<becky> excid3: what does --phigh do?
<SamOrpheus> ﻿Kopfgeldjaeger: thank you
<SuperQ> Legendario: ok, well, the easiest way is to just setup a staic IP network then
<larbuntu> I got this problem that's really weird, when I click on places in the menu and choose anything in the first column such as 'home' 'documents' and 'music' it opens totem Player. It would be nice to see the files in Nautilus. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<SuperQ> Legendario: or plug them in with a crossover cable, and it should auto-configure 169.254 addresses
<gnumm> Goosemoose: when internet works :)
<afeijo> how to make a simple text file with a command been executable when I just type the file name, without need to add sh before?
<excid3> becky, gives it high priority
<SuperQ> Legendario: they should just setup on their own
<SuperQ> Legendario: and you just need to look at what IP they have
<ShackJack> Goosemoose: or iwconfig or ifconfig (wireless/network) in terminal should spit back some info if card is operating...
<allup> bye
<weaver_> hi, can anyone tell me whats meant with   BSSIDS in wireless network configuration?
<Legendario> SuperQ, setup on their own??
<Legendario> no, i guess i will need to setup them
<sidewalk> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<slayton> weaver_, http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/product/access/mar_3200/mar_wbrg/o13ssid.htm
<SuperQ> Legendario: yup http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeroconf
<sidewalk> !mailclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailclient
<sidewalk> !mailclients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailclients
<sidewalk> !mail clients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail clients
<sidewalk> gha
<mizipzor_> is there a way to install a specific version of the nvidia kernel module?
<sidewalk> thunderbird wasnt quite what i expected
<SuperQ> Legendario: if you just plug them in, they will auto-configure to 169.254.x.x
<sidewalk> and im tired of using evolution
<sidewalk> can you guys recommend anything else?
<ShackJack> !enter | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NabdaN_> hi all
<ShackJack> sidewalk: You'd have to give a beter indication of your needs... For pure email - T-bird is best... for office-type email Evolution of Kontact
<becky> excid3: I'm assuming you mean xserver-xorg and I get debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome (Display problem?
<becky> lol
<askand> Is there a command I can use to show all the links in a folder?
<excid3> becky, is your xorg.conf configured correctly? and what graphics card are you using?
<amenado> askand-> man lsof
<wolson> hello all
<afeijo> too much ppl here :)
<afeijo> HOW TO SET MY TEXT FILE TO RUN AS A BASH?
<wolson> ubuntu desktop very easy to install but I have a question
<becky> excid3: nvidia it was working fine until the upgrade to Intrepid... ;)
<Flannel> !caps | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pirate_Hunter> afeijo: please dont shout! dont use upper caps
<afeijo> Flannel: too crowd, I had to scream :p
<afeijo> Pirate_Hunter: sorry
<ShackJack> afeijo: Give it an .sh extention then run sh filename.sh
<excid3> becky, ah...wonder if that has anything to do with it...try a 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and then restart the xserver
<becky> afeijo: chmod +x filename
<afeijo> chmod? thanks
<becky> excid3: tried that :(
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ShackJack> afeijo: Erp... and chmod - duh :)
<wolson> how do I get my nvidia drover working in ubuntu? It's fairly old, it s a GeForce 3 I just need better than 800x600 LOL
<afeijo> ShackJack: if I will use sh anyway, why .sh?
<slayton> is there anyway to Amplify the system volume above its regular maximum?
<ShackJack> afeijo: Eh, just good practice so you know what it is at a glance...
<Legendario> SuperQ, i guess i need to set them to ipv4ll on network manager, right?
<afeijo> Pirate_Hunter: I know that, I contribute in several channels too, but this one has a lot of ppl right now, hard to keep up
<Pirate_Hunter> afeijo: np ask your question again someone will help you sooner or later also it is hard to multitask here when helping ppl
<excid3> becky, do you know which nvidia driver and kernel you are using?
<NabdaN_> alsamixer maybe
<afeijo> Pirate_Hunter: I did, 3 times, lol
<becky> excid3: whatever installed from the restricted driver in hardy...
<afeijo> but the caps worked better... it shouldnt, I wount do that again
<Pirate_Hunter> afeijo: ask again since i wasnt around at that time, if i can help i will
<Otacon22> Why the audio don't works on skype?
 * cherche bosoir tous
<Otacon22> *doesn't
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: it works now, i dont know what i did... i just went nuts, running every list command i knew and removing everything even remotly related to nvidia :p i figured; whatever, if im gonna have to do a reinstall anyway... then i ran nvidias driver installer again, rebooted and saw the login manager
<Otacon22> !skype
<afeijo> chmod +x plus ./myfile works!! thanks
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<afeijo> chmod +x isnt the same as 777 ?
<mizipzor_> SuperQ: anyways, forgot to thank you before, so, thank you pal :)
<Flannel> afeijo: No its not
<afeijo> hmmmm
<becky> afeijo: no it sets the executable bit
<Flannel> afeijo: 777 is read write and execute for everyone.
<afeijo> time to ls -lah
<SuperQ> mizipzor_: woo!
<afeijo> becky: thanks² sweety
<Legendario> SuperQ, i guess i need to set them to ipv4ll on network manager, right? that's what i did, because some told me before to set static ip
<excid3> becky, you might try compiling the driver yourself
<SuperQ> Legendario: either way it will work
<SuperQ> Legendario: static IP might be better
<afeijo> My file got -rwxr-xr-x perms
<SuperQ> Legendario: since you have a better idea of what is going on
<daemon3> Is there an application that can convert a pdf to doc or a pdf to odt?
<sk33t0r> hey.. I was trying to reinstall the newest version of ieee80211 so I could use the new ipw2200 firmware, as I was doing that I screwed up my wireless card so I cant wireless internet anymore.. I wanted to reinstall the linux headers so I did that and now my sound card doesn't work anymore or anything what should I do?
<afeijo> near 1400 ppl here???????? omg
<dabb1> ﻿s there any way so that the mounted folder by samba can be unmounted automatically
<Slart> daemon3: pdf's aren't supposed to be edited, generally speaking
<afeijo> dabb1: unmount in witch condition?
<Slart> daemon3: gimp can open pdf's.. or rather make an image of a pdf..
<Pirate_Hunter> afeijo: i think the reason you didnt get a response is because you havent explained your problem and what your trying to do in details - ps: just saying my file got -rwxr-xr-x perms is not enough
<afeijo> which
<Legendario> well, i tried that, but it didn't work. can u guide me?
<wolson> hello all
<sk33t0r> hi wolson
<afeijo> Pirate_Hunter: it was a comment about my perms, not a question anymore :)
<wolson> what is the default root password for ubuntu?
<dabb1> ﻿ afeijo:normal condition ,like the moment i close that folder
<Slart> !root | wolson
<ubottu> wolson: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> wolson: There is none, the root account is locked.  Use sudo instead.
<sk33t0r> wolson you need to set a passsword for root
<wng-> say I have a list of packages in a file, and want to remove all other packages from my system, any easy way I can automate that?
<sk33t0r> you can make a password for root
<sk33t0r> I forgot what the command is
<ShackJack> daemon3: There's also a PDF editor in add/remove programs...
<sk33t0r> google it
<Slart> sk33t0r, wolson: ubuntu is designed to use sudo.. leave the root password locked
<daemon3> Yup.  I know.
<daemon3> Yup.  I know.
<wolson> passwd root
<wolson> bbl
<armandocer> sudo passwd root
<Flannel> armandocer: No reason to mention that.
<sk33t0r> can anyone helps me with my issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: i bet everyone goes through that "wondering what is the root pass" good ole memories
<afeijo> ubottu: you are a smart guy, ops, bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dekushrub> sk33t0r what's your issue?
<afeijo> built by smart ones, tho
<sk33t0r> hey.. I was trying to reinstall the newest version of ieee80211 so I could use the new ipw2200 firmware, as I was doing that I screwed up my wireless card so I cant wireless internet anymore.. I wanted to reinstall the linux headers so I did that and now my sound card doesn't work anymore or anything what should I do?
<armandocer> flannel why is that
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: sigh... yes.. we do get that a lot..
<larbuntu>  I got this problem that's really weird, when I click on places in the menu and choose anything in the first column such as 'home' 'documents' and 'music' it opens totem Player. It would be nice to see the files in Nautilus. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<dabb1> ﻿ afeijo:what happened ?
<Flannel> armandocer: Because there's no reason to set a root password
<sk33t0r> sudo > root
<sk33t0r> do while sudo == root
<s-nova> connectirc.freenote.net
<tux> i'm in X and if i use ctr-alt-f1 can't see any tty
<dabb1> ﻿s there any way so that the mounted folder by samba can be unmounted iautomatically
<ladyfantasy> actually, sudo < root; that's the whole point :P
<armandocer> maybe if you would rather su instead of sudo i understand the ecurity implications
<plik> doh
<armandocer> either way though no biggie
<Flannel> armandocer: You're welcome to use the root account, but please don't recommend it to people in this channel.
<wolson> hmmm
<Chousuke> su is different, it asks for the target user's password
<wolson> How do I shutdown to console ONLY
<sk33t0r> shutdown --help
<ladyfantasy> one can do just as many damaging things to a system with careless use of sudo
<Flannel> wolson: ctrl-alt-f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ladyfantasy> i know, i've had to piece together more than one system that some dev or dba trashed with sudo
<dabb1> ﻿s there any way so that the mounted folder by samba can be unmounted iautomatically
<sergiu> hell
<sergiu> o
<sergiu> :)
<dabb1> ﻿s there any way so that the mounted folder by samba can be unmounted automatically
<Flannel> !samba | dabb1
<ubottu> dabb1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sergiu> i have removed xorg.conf, it is possible to re-create it?
<Slart> dabb1: wait at least 5 minutes before repeating your question.
<plik> the point of having a sudoers file is that you can limit the damage that can be done - if you choose to set it up properly
<dabb1> ok
<Slart> dabb1: you only annoy people and sooner or later you'll get kicked
<afeijo> when I click from dolphin on a +x file, it will run?
<dabb1> ﻿ Slart:ok
<sk33t0r> do while sudo <= root
<armandocer> i dont understand the appeal of not explaining something to someone who asks maybe someone needs to run a cron job as root there are cases where it could be useful
<slammed87d21> any time i try to play frets on fire, the program shuts down. what am i doing wrong
<Slart> armandocer: ubuntu is designed to use sudo without root password.. I can't think of anything you can only do with a root password
<Flannel> armandocer: The difference is su vs sudo, we're not hiding the root account.
<plik> sudo crontab -e works for me
<ShackJack> sergiu: When you restart ubuntu I think it will prompt you for resolutions, etc... and create one for you...
<sergiu> ShackJack, i will try to reboot ubuntu..
<w0ls0n> when I turn on the box, it goes to gnome. I need to install an NVidia driver but I can't seem to just get to console??
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<Slart> armandocer: but this is getting philosophical.. I think the ot channel would be better suited for this discussion
<wng-> So I have a file with a list of only the packages I want installed, and then another file with all the packages I have installed. file a is a subset of file b. What I want to get is a all the packages that are in file b, but not in a, any tips?
<Slart> wng-: ouch.. that sounds like a programming
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: You can do that while in GNOME....
<Slart> wng-: ouch.. that sounds like programming homework =)
<w0ls0n> it says I have to be at console, not in X
<Miyavix3> Hey, so uh
<wng-> Slart: not exactly, was customizing a liveCD and screwed it all up
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use project playlist?
<Miyavix3> can someone PM me please?
<Mr_Bad_News> everything i upload doesnt work
<Slart> wng-: you can probably do it using some weird bash magic.. sort, grep..
<wng-> Slart: was hoping I could run one command to remove all the packages instead of going back through it
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<wng-> Slart: yea, I was thinking sed but I'm not too good with sed
<Mr_Bad_News> it plays fine when i open it in a browser but when i upload it it never works im wondering if its something with ffmpeg
<armandocer> slart i agree this probably isnt the place for it
<Slart> wng-: no.. don't misunderstand me.. I didn't accuse you of asking homework questions.. it just sounded just like homework =)
<w0ls0n> how?
<Kars> Is there any calender application (Evolution, Kalendar), that can sync with Outlook running on a different machine?
<Slart> wng-: perhaps diff can help you?
<slammed87d21> does anyone know why FoF wont play? none of my games will...
<w0ls0n> ShackJack, how? I can't seem to figure it out
<wng-> Slart: I was thinking that as well, then I could use sed or awk to filter out all the nonsense it would create with the +'s
<[3][Finity]> Does anybody know how to access the xmms2 equalizer? I can't seem to get anything open but gxmms2 frontend
<kevin_123> anyone here using ubuntu on an older computer/laptop?
<Slart> wng-: hmm.. ok.. I'm now interested in this.. hang on.. I've got to make two lists to experiment on
<detrate> can you do math inside regular expressions?
<slammed87d21> hello?
<Scorp_> ..
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: I think you can sudo init runlevel 2 should do it....
<Miyavix3> Can someone please PM me? I'm quite peeved.
<w0ls0n> thnx
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: Still not got ur desktop back ??
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: That takes you down to command line with network... You can sudo gdm start to get back to login...
<Miyavix3> yes
<Miyavix3> no desktop
<sk33t0r> linux > youros
<Miyavix3> I only have the cli
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: do u have internet running on that desktop ???
<Miyavix3> laptop*
<Scorp_> ya, laptop
<Miyavix3> It's not connecting
<[3][Finity]> Anybody know how to open a different xmms frontend besides gxmms2?
<Miyavix3> even with the cable hooked up
<slammed87d21> hellooo?
<[3][Finity]> hi slammed87d21
<w0ls0n> this is rough. I gotta find ubuntu drivers
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: Just try using ur Live CD, then use chmod to access ur disk and then install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Plouj> is there a way to list the installed packages sorted by the amount of space they take up?
<becky> excid3: how do i tell what driver i'm running?
<wng-> Slart: I've got it figured out pretty easily, kinda felt like cheating though
<slammed87d21> how can i get my games to play? none of them will stay running
<excid3> becky, not sure...i just looked but couldnt find anything really :(
<iGama> slammed87d21, what happens?
<Miyavix3> Dude, I don't know how to do that
<sriramoman> do ordinary nautilus scripts require any special package?
<becky> excid3: ok
<tux> i'm in X and if i use ctr-alt-f1 can't see any tty
<slammed87d21> after about 10 or 15 seconds into a game, the game shuts dow
<slammed87d21> down
<excid3> best thing would be to use wget to download the newest one from nvidia.com
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: Can u login using hte LIVE CD ???
<excid3> becky, take the driver from nvidia.com and compile it yourself
<iGama> slammed87d21, try running the game from the Console, and see the output
<Miyavix3> The instal disk?
<slammed87d21> how do i do that?
<Slart> wng-: oh.. what did you do?
<iGama> slammed87d21, open a terminal, and run the game, put the name of the app
<excid3> becky, that would be your best bet on getting it back to normla
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: Do the drivers in the Restricted drivers manager not work?
<w0ls0n> no it's still only using 800x600
<iGama> slammed87d21, is it a native linux game, or wine?
<wng-> Slart: cat filea fileb | sort | uniq -u
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: Yeah, thats called a live CD
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: were you trying to run any 3D game, preferably tell me the name of the game you attempted to play?
<slammed87d21> its a linux game
<michael> "'%'-style pattern rules are a gnu make extension" <- what is this error based on ?
<w0ls0n> its a fairly older card but other distros work fine with it
<slammed87d21> im trying to play Frets on Fire
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: BUt it's using the restrcited drivers, no?
<Miyavix3> ok uh
<Slart> wng-: hehe.. well.. bravo.. most elegant
<Miyavix3> How do I actually fix it?
<wng-> Slart: I'm guessing uniq is some bash magic that I was trying to write before
<Scorp_> Miyavix3: when u boot using the LiveCd, it runs an Ubuntu from the CD, rite ???
<slammed87d21> so how do i run the game in terminal?
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: And you tried using displayconfig-gtk I assume to set a higher res?
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: its not working for me, too. ;)
<iGama> slammed87d21, how did you installed it?
<iGama> package manager or tar.gz?
<slammed87d21> from the add and remove programs program
<iGama> ok
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: i think its a 3d game and you dont have support for 3d in ur graphx card.
<kevin_123> I've got my nVidia drivers working on an older Dell Laptop.  My "issue" is that things are running SUPER slow.  If I minimize a program I watch it minimize like a blind being pulled.  Is the laptop just too slow to evaluate Linux properly?
<w0ls0n> ShackJack, can I PM you?
<iGama> slammed87d21, open a terminal, and write fretsonfire
<slammed87d21> well, it worked before i downloaded any songs for it
<iGama> slammed87d21, so run it in the console and see the output
<ShackJack> w0ls0n: No, better to use the resources of the room...
<iGama> there should be a error msg
<Mr_Bad_News> i had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now all the colors are messed up and grainy
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i fix it
<wolson> hmmm now my rez is 600x400 now LOL
<vash[b]> what is the minimum ram you guys recommend using for 64 bit?
<slammed87d21> this is what it said when i ran it in terminal.....Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<slammed87d21> Aborted
<Fenix|work> Anyone have a workaround for localedef killing my machine on an upgrade?
<oddalot> 2 gigs?
<sk33t0r> include random
<Slart> vash[b]: what are you going to use the computer for?
<kaiwen> Mr_Bad_News, did it work before? like not grainy?
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: its either problem with the game or doesnt support ur card
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> it was the first time
<wolson> removing the software
<Floi> I've got a problem with my wireless network after installing hardy. it doesn't connect/find any networks until I've done the "check hardware" test
<Mr_Bad_News> but as soon as i logged out and in it was fixed
<Mr_Bad_News> now its not
<vash[b]> nothing serious. just gaming and the like
<slammed87d21> so how do i figure that out?
<Fenix|work> Should localedef be running for 64 minutes?
<kaiwen> Mr_Bad_News ok, go to /etc/X11
<kaiwen> Mr_Bad_News, do a cd, and you'll see a backup file
<DocMabuse_> excuse me can tell me everyone how can i find my soundcard?
<kaiwen> Mr_Bad_News just replace that xorg.conf with the backup *check the backup file to see if it's what you want*
<iGama> DocMabuse, run in the console : lspci
<w0ls0n> too many people holy crap
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: this actually usually occurs in situations, where, in windoze world, the system would freeze and you would require to reboot!
<iGama> slammed87d21, looks like a bug in that version , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795517
<Slart> vash[b]: I use 4GB in my computer.. but I could probably live with 2GB.. I wouldn't go below 1 GB though
<iGama> try getting a newer version
<sriramoman> slammed87d21: i refer to segmentation fault.
<kaiwen> Slart: I'm running on a 420 mb ;)
<vash[b]> alright thanks slart. so i guess i will be fine with my 3GB.
<Slart> kaiwen: 420 millibytes? ;)
<kaiwen> Slart MB
<kaiwen> Slart Mb*
<Floi>  I've got a problem with my wireless network after installing hardy. it doesn't connect/find any networks until I've done the "check hardware" test
<sriramoman> iGama: segmentation fault occurs even when some hardware feature is not supported for that application, for eg. dri modules in my VIA card,where we need 3D acceleration.
<kaiwen> Floi, you have to reinstall yoru drivers
<iGama> ok
<linuxkrn> hey all, how can I prevent upgrades to certain packages that I've manually changed the source code and install over?
<Floi> kaiwen, how?
<iGama> sriramoman, ok
<kaiwen> Floi, actually try this.
<Slart> kaiwen: well.. for a browsing, openoffice, general use computer you don't really need that much memory.. you run gnome on it?
<kaiwen> Floi, go to terminal, do. depmod -a
<kaiwen> Slart, kde 4.1
<becky> excid3:  I got it working by install driver 173 and then changing my xorg.conf to use "nv" driver instead of "nvidia" not sure if the first step was necessary...
<Slart> kaiwen: ah.. is it as good as everyone says?
<kaiwen> Floi, then modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> Slart, i like it so far
<kaiwen> Slart, I'm a colelge student, so it looks cool ;)
<sriramoman> kaiwen: can u pls tell me how u installed kde 4.1?
<excid3> becky, well if you are using the 'nv' driver than you wnot have 3d support :(
<sriramoman> kaiwen: i am a college stu, too thats y.
<Slart> kaiwen: mm.. I've got a laptop currently running gnome.. might install kubuntu on it.. just to try it out
<kaiwen> sriramoman you have to add the kde repository
<sriramoman> can u pls give me the link?
<becky> excid3: i'm realizing that :(
<Floi> kaiwen: and then?
<nmeless> help; when i run the command "sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0" I get the error "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<becky> i'm downloading the driver now...
<excid3> becky, but at least you can user the xserver, try doing another nvidia-xconfig since you have 173 installed...it may just be that the newer kernel is causing problems with it
<sriramoman> kaiwen: or some VALID tutorial to the procedure?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, it's not that hard to find a google, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<becky> excid3: ok
<tux> i'm in X and if i use ctr-alt-f1 can't see any tty
<tux> i see black screen
<kaiwen> Floi, do this modprobe -l ndiswrapper
<nmeless> can anyone help?
<becky> excid3: when i do that do i need to reboot or just /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<kaiwen> Floi tell me what you see
<Floi> nothing
<kaiwen> sriramoman, i suggest to do a google search before you ask ;)
<excid3> becky, gdm restart should be fine
<sk33t0r> if I have a device listed in lspci, does that mean it will be possible to get it working dependant, of course, on the amount of research I do?
<sriramoman> kaiwen: funny i tried it and that server was not reachable in my comp [refering to kde repos]. thats y it failed when i tried previously.
<kaiwen> sriramoman, hmm let me check what repos i have
<ganymede> sk33t0r: depends on the device, probably
<Floi> kaiwen doesn't say anything
<ganymede> sk33t0r: i'm sure there are some obscure devices like hdmi capture cards or something which probably won't work
<kaiwen> Floi, then ndiswrapper is not loaded
<kaiwen> what did it say when you did modprobe -i ndiswrapper?
<Slart> sk33t0r: I think being listed in lspci only tells you the card is connected and working on a most basic level.. doesn't mean you can make it do whatever it's supposed to do without drivers
<kaiwen> sriramoman i have this http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<kaiwen> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<kaiwen> sriramoman do it by command line, did you do that?
<vash[b]> im a noob linux user about to try to install ubuntu 8.04 on my inspiron 1520, is there any reason why i shouldn't do 64 bit? yes i have 64 bit processor. and i know how to google.
<Slart> vash[b]: go with 32-bit.. it's just a little nicer to deal with
<skarface> vash[b]: 32bit will be easier and there's little marked benefit to 64 generally
<DocMabuse_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<detrate> Anyone know a quick way to divid all numbers in a file in half?
<Slart> vash[b]: some proprietary stuff isn't available in 64-bit yet.. flash, skype and so on.. you can still make it work but it takes a little work
<sriramoman> kaiwen: i tried. but reloqding failed next time i used update or any apt-based tool.
<vash[b]> hmm..ok thanks for the input
<Slart> detrate: import it into calc, divide, export?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, put this in firefox, and tell me if you can load it http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<kevin_123> anyone know a way to sync evolution between 2 computers?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, oh, and make sure you do it with sudo
<sriramoman> kaiwen: no. :(
<detrate> Slart: is that a command line tool?
<sriramoman> yes, sure.
<kaiwen> sriramoman, something wrong, do you have a proxy?
<Slart> detrate: openoffice calc
<sriramoman> not at all.
<psyke83> hi, does anyone know the proper way to add a library to the ia32-libs package for 64bit users? The latest flash plugin has new 32bit dependencies that aren't in the package...
<kaiwen> sriramoman, you can go to google though....
<Slart> detrate: it's not an elegant solution.. but for a one time thing it works
<linuxkrn> hey all, how can I prevent upgrades to certain packages that I've manually changed the source code and install over?
<sriramoman> kaiwen: certain sites dont work for me at all, for eg. mobango,the site which u gave, etc.
<kaiwen> sriramoman, are you on campus ;)
<Slart> linuxkrn: I think you can "pin" them in some way
<detrate> Well.. I was writing a php script but it's not as easy to play with the numbers I grep as I thought
<Slart> linuxkrn: to keep them from updating
<detrate> I was hoping to just pipe in a replacement inside the regular expression
<linuxkrn> Slart: wouldn't have a link on that? :)
<detrate> I just need to divide my tokens by two :(
<sriramoman> kaiwen: no. my own broadband, and anything else, incld. torrents, orkut, irc, illegal stuff .......... works.
<Slart> linuxkrn: hmm.. nope.. or wait.. hang on
<kaiwen> sriramoman who is yoru provider?
<Miyavix31> Hey again
<sriramoman> kaiwen: BSNL
<Slart> !pin | linuxkrn
<ubottu> linuxkrn: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<linuxkrn> Slart: problem I have is they were installed via apt-get and don't appear on the gui package list (that you can "lock")
<kaiwen> sriramoman, prob. that's why
<kaiwen> sriramoman, never heard of it.
<Miyavix31> So uh, I'm working off the live CD
<linuxkrn> Slart: thanks
<Miyavix31> But I can't install updates?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, let me look up the website's ip ;)
<Slart> linuxkrn: you're welcome
<Floi> kaiwen so I'll have to get ndiswrapper?
<kaiwen> Floi, you dont' have it?
<ganymede> if i add a custom line to my sources.list, then i just have to apt-get update, and them i'm good to go? is it normal that i get errors about packages not being able to be authenticated?
<Slart> detrate: sorry, I don't really know how to do that in a script.. perhaps someone else does
<sriramoman> kaiwen: since its indian govt. stuff, they have the least botheration or intelligence to do things such as block stuff from net.
<Miyavix31> good thing I'm on the live CD because now I have internet for both computers
<kaiwen> sriramoman it may be your provider's dns
<Miyavix31> no wait
<Miyavix31> it's working :O!!
<Miyavix31> WOAH
<kaiwen> Floi, well in any case, do you know the name of yoru network driver?
<sriramoman> kaiwen: i am sure its not. just that they may have not connected to certain sites from certain parts of the world. i think all these sites used to work well before that cable disruption 6 months ago in suez canal area.
<robot_jesus> how do I associate file types with a program, alternatives ?
<frosty> how much should i be paying for a 512 pair of rdram?
<robot_jesus> rdram ?  you should get off that asap
<kaiwen> sriramoman, could be. you may need to find a mirror
<Floi> kaiwen how would I find out?
<robot_jesus> frosty: no more than 150
<frosty> wow, thats a lot for an old system
<Floi> kaiwen thing is- everything worked fine before I upgraded to hardy
<kaiwen> Floi, I'm not sure.
<robot_jesus> frosty: yea rdram is expensive
<Floi> kaiwen let me try to find out
<kaiwen> Floi, you can only find it, what's yoru network card called
<frosty> any other ways to get that old system hauling?
<frosty> already used nlite
<kaiwen> sriramoman actually, i may have a mirror foryou
<becky> excid3: it's working! mwuhahahahhahahahhaha thx
<sriramoman> yes
<frosty> that machine is a little slow.....and i can't use any other ram?
<kaiwen> sriramoman i take tha tback
<robot_jesus> frost typically not
<sriramoman> kaiwen: :(
<kaiwen> sriramoman maybe you can connect to a proxy server?
<kaiwen> sriramoman then through there download it
<Moonraker> Hey, I have a problem with Flash in Firefox in Ubuntu Hardy x64.
<sriramoman> kaiwen: shall try.
<frosty> how about overclocking and stuff?
<excid3> becky, awesome glad it worked! :D i was just thinking about upgrading to intrepid myself to see if it would break mine too
<becky> excid3: if you do please let me know.
<becky> btw loving intrepid!
<becky> excid3: the new gnome is sweet and nautilus upgrades have been needed for long time
<Miyavix31> Flannel!!! I'm doing it!
<robot_jesus> frosty not sure, you probably can though
<excid3> becky, i probably wont for a little while because im at home on dialup...but in a week and a half ill be back at college on highspeed :D
<frosty> any ideas at all :P ?
<excid3> becky, yeah thats what im really looking forward to :D
<frosty> it's running fine now...but..
<excid3> becky, how stable is it?
<Coir> For some reason after an unclean reboot I had to run fsck, and now X won't boot on my machine, and trying to reinstall it I get this message: "Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap"
<becky> excid3: on my other laptop i've had no issues (intel chipset) so i decided to on my main laptop
<kaiwen> sriramoman try this http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/experimental.html
<kaiwen> sriramoman add the repos from, there, ;)
<becky> excid3: don't know if you use vpn at all but the way they've integrated into the network manager is sweet!
<sriramoman> ok, yes. this site works! thanks :)
<sbox> Hello all, why I go to apt-get upgrade it tells me things have been kept back. What's the reason for this?
<Coir> Anyone have any ideas?
<sk33t0r> sudo apt-get install >> windows
<sriramoman> has anyone recently installed an update called "evolution-plugins" , which was roughly 83KB?
<excid3> becky, yeah i use vpn for gaming with my friends sometimes, i didnt know they integrated that yet! awesome!
<excid3> becky,  im pretty sure im just going to upgrade right now :D
<becky> excid3: :) cool let me know how it goes
<kaiwen> sriramoman are you able to install it?
<excid3> becky, will do! need to connect to a faster repository first...only getting 50kb/s and that would take a while even though im stealing highspeed at work :D
<kaiwen> sriamoman does the repository load
<spsneo> how to install kqemu in hardy?
<sriramoman> kaiwen: i'll be trying kde4 after 1/2 hour, coz downloads will be free for me then.
<doggymenz> excid3, i download at 9 megabyte/second from the repository with my 100 mbit/s internet connection at home
<kaiwen> sriramoman, weird
<kaiwen> sriramoman, what's with ur isp?
<excid3> doggymenz, wow thats impressive, you must be close to the server then...ive got dialup at home :(
<becky> doggymenz: you shouldn't be allowed to brag like that in here :( :(
<sriramoman> kaiwen: in india, nearly every isp offers limited bandwidth speed or bandwidth or offers free download timings.
<doggymenz> becky, ;D
<excid3> doggymenz, and at college they cap us at 300kb/s down :(
<doggymenz> excid3, wow, what a sucks college
<kaiwen> sriramoman, well let's do a quick check, can you access this http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/
<Pirate_Hunter> sriramoman: nice very nice damn why couldnt they do it over here
<georgy_28> spsneo, : sudo apt-get install kqemu-common
<excid3> doggymenz, yeah but someone told me if you use a static ip there might be a way to get around it ;-)
<mizipzor_> i have an external usb hdd, im looking to mount it, according to /dev/ it has more than one partition (in windows it has only one), and none of them is apparently a ntfs partition.... how to mount it?
<Alistair> Hi can anyone give me a url for drivers download - I have several but need linux driver for Asus MB and finding it very hard to get.
<sriramoman> kaiwen: the link works, i told u previously.
<kaiwen> sriramoman, k wasn't sure if you were talking about the webiste or the repois
<Gnea> Alistair: drivers for what on the motherboard?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, gl w/ it
<sriramoman> what?
<kaiwen> sriramoman, "good luck with it"
<sriramoman> thanx
<tillux1> heya there ;) is there some networking-support-channel somewhere? because I need help setting up a proxy for school, especially including the proxy as a bridge...
<kaiwen> ok I'm gonna go, hw to do ;)
<kaiwen> bye guys
<sriramoman> bye
<excid3> mizipzor_, install gparted and you can have a graphical view of your drives, then you can mount them accordingly
<sriramoman> kaiwen: bye
<spsneo> georgy_28: ya I have installed it.. but it still says that qemu accelearation layer not activated
<kaiwen> !dhcp | grep tillux1
<ubottu> grep tillux1: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<spsneo> ?
<bozrob> what app is this? http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/files/imagecache/screenshot_full/files/445101kd0cf9.png
<tillux1> kaiwen: the problem is that we're using a win2k3 server as a dhcp server ;)
<excid3> whats the release version for Intrepid? still not beta1 yet right?
<Alistair> Gnea: Video drivers for P5VD2-VM
<sriramoman> gnome-calculator
<georgy_28> spsneo, : ? too
<Brucee> how can i add "dclock" to the applications and run; rather than using alt+f2 and type it in?
<kaiwen> lol, i'll stay 2. min.
<kaiwen> tillux1 so the serve is win2k3?
<kaiwen> tillux1 is it also the proxy?
<Gnea> Alistair: oh, that's separate from the MB, in the driver sense.. what does lspci | grep VGA   return?
<bozrob> brucee; right click applications > edit menu > new item
<wolson> nvidia-xconfig: Conflicts: nvidia-glx << How do I get rid of that??
<tillux1> kaiwen: no, the proxy is dansguard+squid on an ubuntu machine
<Alistair> Gnea: currently I have to run it in VGA mode, otherwise its unusable.
<wolson> tried a few different ways
<wolson> apt-get remove --purge etc
<kaiwen> tillux1, so the setup is like this client > server> proxy
<Gnea> Alistair: okay, but that isn't what i asked
<excid3> wolson, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<bozrob> brucee; did that work?
<sriramoman> Alistair: use mesa drivers if it does not work.
<frybye> I have the recovery live (linux-based-) acronis true image on a cd - but for the eepc of course with no cd-drive need it on a usb-stick.. how exactly can I transer the live acronis cd to a bootable usb-stick?
<tillux1> kaiwen: the setup is flexible ;)
<Alistair> Gnea: sec I will boot up and do that - can you go to grep from the desktop?? If so can you advise pse?
<mizipzor_> excid3: thanks, installing them now
<wolson> this is what I keep egting
<wolson> Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<Saladin> I have a problem with sound through Skype. Using Ubuntu 8.04, with ALSA
<wolson> oh it says it's broken
<Saladin> Can someone help me please?
<sriramoman> Alistair: via cards are known for bad linux compatibility. i am sufferin here, too.
<excid3> wolson, odd, you checked synaptic?
<tillux1> frybye: you can boot it from a pxe-server via lan *g*
<oddalot> Saladin what's the problem?
<wolson> yea
<Saladin> No sound is being recognised or given out
<excid3> mizipzor_, gl
<kaiwen> tillux1, if you had client > proxy> server
<sriramoman> Saladin: try using pulsecode audio
<Gnea> Alistair: applications->accessories->terminal
<kaiwen> tillux1, you can enable internet connection sharing
<mizipzor_> gparted was unable to determine the filesystem of the disk :/ hmm
<excid3> wolson, use fix broken packages in synaptic if its broken
<oddalot> Saladin like your microphone, or your speakers?
<Saladin> sriramoman, how?
<kaiwen> tillux1, b/e the two, and that has to do with iptables and such
<excid3> mizipzor_, corrupted partition?
<Alistair> Gnea: tks
<mizipzor_> excid3: maybe
<sriramoman> Saladin: choose that in the configuration in gnome volume settings.
<frybye> tillux1: - hmmm.. there are even people who know how to fly a bowing 747... if it comes to it...
<wolson> looking for it
<excid3> mizipzor_, only thing i can think of that would cause that :-\
<Saladin> oddalot: My speakers and mic work fine - just not when using Skype. Skype created no sound nor does it pick it up.
<tillux1> kaiwen: b/e ?
<kdridi> hi there
<frybye> tillux1: you dont happen to have the answer to -my- question do you...?
<kaiwen> tillux1, I have to go, but do a google around, "firestarter internet connection sharing", "ubuntu internet connection sharing", etc. That may help with the connection in between (b/e)
<Coir> For some reason after an unclean reboot I had to run fsck, and now X won't boot on my machine, and trying to reinstall it I get this message: "Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap"
<oddalot> salidin did you try the skype settings?
<mizipzor_> excid3: what on earth could have corrupted it? it was working fine under windows like four hours ago :p
<Saladin> sriramoman, I only see ALSO, OSS and PulseAudio
<kdridi> have you ever hear sound under ubuntu with an imac ?
<frybye> just copying the data from the recovery cd in the usual manner to a usb stick would not do the trick - of that I am pretty sure..
<kaiwen> !ask | grep frybye
<ubottu> grep frybye: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Saladin> Yes, oddalot
<sriramoman> Saladin: i meant PulseAudio, sorry.
<mib_ouuyz1b0> hello everyone.
<Pirate_Hunter> Saladin: is this when youre running skype on its own without another app that uses sound?
<tillux1> frybye: well, that indeed is one possible solution of your problem... not the easiest, but it should work
<excid3> mizipzor_, that could be it...windows :P i had a flash drive die on me completely it freezes up ubuntu and windows when i plug it in
<greymalkin> How do I get portage to download sources from a directory on this machine for a custom ebuild in an overlay?
<frybye> kaiwen - I did not ask to ask...
<greymalkin> I keep getting "/opt/portage-asp/libdbus++-0.1.tar.bz2: Unsupported scheme."
<wolson> fsck this, I'm reinstalling it
<Saladin> Pirate_Hunter: In both situations
<greymalkin> (same with file:// or file:/// in front of that path)
<excid3> mizipzor_, maybe you unplugged it while writing information to it?
<excid3> wolson, thats probably the easiest fix unfortunatley
<kaiwen> tillux1, so can you tell me the objective? what's the problem you are trying to solve right now
<Alistair> Gnea: VGA compatible controller: VIA technologies Chrome9 HC IGP
<frybye> if I already have a bootable cd with the whole system on it - shifting that to a usb-stick and making it bootable should not be that mammoth a task or..?
<Saladin> sriramoman, Any particular one? I have five in total to choose from
<kaiwen> frybye, it's not that hard to do a google on that "ubuntu boot off usb"
<AbbasJin[ubuntu]> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64-bit in virtual box running over vista 64
<sriramoman> Saladin: PulseAudio
<AbbasJin[ubuntu]> its giving me error
<Saladin> sriramoman, I know, there are five that say pulse audio. Or should there be one on its own as well?
<Alistair> sriramoman: it works, but VGA is not that flash for movies. Does mesa driver work better?
<frybye> I do not need to boot ubuntu - I need to boot acronis live image recovery disk.... a bootable ubuntu I have...
<Pirate_Hunter> Saladin: well pulseaudio could help try that first also to get multiple sound in applications if that is one of your problems as well you could download libasound2, but first try changing sound to pulseaduio and configuring skype for it
<frybye> on a stick I mean...
<Miyavix31> Hey, can someone find me a working guide to fixing ubuntu using the live CD?
<ikonia> frybye: then here is not the correct place to get support
<kaiwen> frybye, really, then that has to do with yoru bios
<ikonia> frybye: this is support for ubuntu only
<Miyavix31> I managed to apt-get update
<mizipzor_> excid3: hmm, maybe... is there a way to recover the data from a corrupted partition?
<Miyavix31> which was cool
<kaiwen> frybye, really, this is not a bios support, this is ubuntu. But, if you insist, go to yoru bios
<ikonia> Miyavix31: what is the issue ?
<kaiwen> frybye, and set boot from cd as number1
<Miyavix31> I started removing ubuntu
<excid3> mizipzor_, do you know what format it was?
<Miyavix31> and I need to fix it
<kaiwen> frybye that way the cd is booted before HD
<Alistair> I guess the Envy drivers will not work with this graphics system?
<mizipzor_> excid3: ntfs
<ikonia> Miyavix31: what errors are you having ?
<sriramoman> Alistair: mesa may work better with good refresh rates etc, but it may sometimes be jerky. it will definitely *work* and not harm ur system, so give it a try.
<Miyavix31> WEll
<_Zeus_> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<ikonia> !envy > Alistair
<ubottu> Alistair, please see my private message
<Miyavix31> I have no desktop, so I'd like to get that back
<ikonia> _Zeus_: nope
<ikonia> Miyavix31: what did you do to remove it, and what do you have
<Miyavix31> but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop isn't working
<frybye> ikonia - I am trying to find a way (for me as a newbie-) to put an image of my ubuntu8.04 installation on another pc in the home.. I dont care at all how it is done.. it is just that hubackup cant see the mounted directory from the other pc when it is on my desktop..
<Miyavix31> Someone told me to do something with my python
<sriramoman> Saladin: choose any one out of the 5
<_Zeus_> hmmmm.... can't load it
<Miyavix31> sudo remove python2.4-minimal
<Miyavix31> Don't do that >_>
<frybye> I know how to use acronis to backup ubuntu - the only problem is that it runs from a cd...
<mib_ouuyz1b0> hey there. i have a question. i am reinstalling ubuntu 8.04 desktop now. does anyone know if i have to do anything to the homefolder if i want the new instance of ubuntu to keep using it? in the installation i wish to overwrite /home is mountpoint for /dev/sdc1
<ikonia> frybye: so what's the problem ?
<Tironos_Drii> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/245/84614d1218626794funnystsw3.jpg
<frybye> acronis say - buy an external cd drive..
<Miyavix31> It started uninstalling like 30 programs before I realised what it was doing
<excid3> mizipzor_, dunno if a force mount would work or not :-\
<mlLK>  hey is gzip tarfile > tarfile the same as gzip -c tarfile > tarfile ?
<frybye> they did not send the 80$ to pay for it unfortunatly...
<kaiwen> frybye, do a search on google "grub boot from cd"
<ikonia> frybye: pardon ?
<Fenix|work> Greetings, how can I ensure mod_xml and mod_zlib are installed on my ubuntu box?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: as in apache mods ?
<kaiwen> frybye, we don't want to hear complaints.
<Fenix|work> ikonia, correct
<sriramoman> Fenix|work: search them in synaptic.
<Alistair> ubottu: sri did not get your pm?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Fenix|work: look at the apache config to see if it's set to load them
<AbbasJin[ubuntu]> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 64-bit on virtualBOX (in vista64) ...its giving me error, looks like virtualBOX is emulating as 32-bit ..how can i install ubuntu64 on vista64?
<Miyavix31> I'm interested in getting my desktop back, so I can work from there
<Gnea> Alistair: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<sriramoman> Fenix|work: happy independence day greetings.
<ikonia> Miyavix31: what happens when you sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop ?
<Fenix|work> sriramoman, I'm using ubuntu-server, no gui
<kaiwen> frybye, if you want to boot from an iso, put the image on a HD that is ext formatted.
<Gnea> Alistair: then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and make sure to choose the new VIA driver
<Miyavix31> tells me to kdpg --configure -a
<Miyavix31> but tha doesn't help
<Fenix|work> ikonia, I don't see either in mods-available
<ikonia> Fenix|work: so what's stopping you look in the apache config file ?
<kaiwen> frybye, then do what i said earlier, that'll boot the iso on grub
<frybye> strange - up till now I have not experianced this sort of "reception " on #ubuntu..  hmmm
<Miyavix31> Let me boot up completely
<ikonia> Fenix|work: then they are not installed
<Miyavix31> i'll tell you what it says exactly
<kaiwen> frybye, b/c you aren't listening
<ikonia> Fenix|work: apt-cache search for them
<Floi1> kaiwen my network card is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
<Fenix|work> ikonia, and I've grepped for mod_xml with 0 results
<frybye> does that mean that what is on the recovery cd is an iso???
<ikonia> frybye: what exactly is the issue
<kaiwen> frybye, what recovery cd.
<kaiwen> frybye, yes.
<Fenix|work> ikonia, I've searched with apt-cache xml | grep apache with no results
<frybye> kaiwen - I am listening - dont have the background knowledge that u are asuming is available...
<Fenix|work> apt-cache search xml | grep apache, with no results
<kaiwen> frybye, you didn't seem to reply to my replies
<mzuverink> I have a Sony Vaio Laptop, model #: VGN-NR385E.  It has a Intel HDA sound card, and I h=am experiencing the inability to turn of the laptop speakers while there are headphone attached, music or sounds come out both the laptop speakers and the headphones which makes it impossible to use in public locations.  I have Googled it to death but the only results I get are the exact opposite, speakers work fine but no headphones do not work at all.  I
<mzuverink>  need to do something and quickly before classes start in two weeks, I  do not care if I can totally disable the laptop speakers all together, when in my room or soon to be dorm room it will be connected to external speakers, anyone experience this or a similar problem?  I am running hardy,4 gigs of ram, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5550  @ 1.83GHz
<frybye> I am trying to backup my installation of ubuntu8.04 on another pc...
<ikonia> frybye: ok - so what exactly is the issue ?
<kaiwen> frybye, do you not have an extern harddrive?
<Fenix|work> ikonia, although I've come across libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2 ... but I don't know if that's what I'm looking for
<kaiwen> frybye, exactly what are you trying to backup
<Miyavix31> Well, if I apt-get my desktop on the live CD but it says I have the newest version
<DShepherd> hey I am need some help logging in. When trying to login my gdm says gdm could not write to your authorization file. My disk space is not full
<DShepherd> Any clues?
<Alistair> Gnea: do I do those commands in term?
<kaiwen> Floi1 do you have the windows drivers for it?
<frybye> the ubuntu application hubackup cannot "see" the directory from the other pc even though it is on my desktop (on the eeepc which has not cd drive..)
<Floi1> I don't think so
<Miyavix31> How do I switch it so it goes to my file system?
<DShepherd> Alistair, i think so. Right Gnea ?
<ikonia> frybye: how have you shared the directory ?
<Alistair> Gnea: eg in term type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frybye> I have an acronis recovery cd that can make backups of whole system very easily on a cd - and need to transfer that somehow to a usb stick that is also bootable..
<frybye> ikonia - by using the gui in ubuntu...
<kaiwen> frybye, how big is yoru usb then
<kaiwen> frybye, and how big is ur "ubuntu"
<ikonia> frybye: well, move the file to the USB stick, then boot from a cd and mount the USB stick on the other PC
<Miyavix31> Anyone have any suggestions?
<kaiwen> Floi1 download the drivers here.
<frybye> i have 2 - one of them is 1gb and the other 2gb - = not enough for the whole image or..?
<scribawf> Need Guidance on 200gb HD Any recommendations for WinXP & Linux partitions, any thoughts?
<Alistair> Gnea: ?
<kaiwen> Floi1 http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2259
<ikonia> frybye: how big is the image
<thompa> no more flash since update latest?
<raichlea> hi all, I have a dual boot vista/ubuntu.  I can't mount the vista partition.  The error is "unable to mount volume" and the details say something about the $Logfile and unclean shutdown.  What can I do?
<greymalkin> Trying to set SRC_URI to a local tar.bz2 -- how?
<Slart> raichlea: boot into vista, run chkdsk on the drive
<ikonia> Fenix|work: libapache2-modxslt
<excid3> becky, upgrading now! :)
<greymalkin> (in an ebuild)
<Miyavix31> =\ anyone have any suggestions?
<Gnea> Alistair: yes.
<kaiwen> raichlea, which one did you install first
<greymalkin> damn... wrong channel.
<raichlea> Slart, ok..
<Slart> raichlea: or use ntfsfix  (with the usual warnings about backups and such)
<Fenix|work> ikonia, alright.
<thompa> i get a white screen for flash stuff now since upgrade
<tillux1> kaiwen: okay, here's the situation: we've got lots of winxp clients with both firefox and ie; one "main" server, which is the win2k3 server which server's as a dhcp client, domain etc..., and one "secondary" server, with ubuntu 8.04 which servers as an ltsp server and as a proxy
<frybye> ikonia - you lost me there a bit pal... I need to use acronis true image to -make the image.. the (linux based live recovery system is on a cd and the eeepc has no cd drive..)
<kaiwen> raichlea, it can load vista though right?
<raichlea> kaiwen, I think vista
<Slart> raichlea: I think ntfsfix is included in ntfstools
<Slart> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in hardy
<skywebro> hello everybody. is it possible for apt-get to ignore certain packages from upgrade? i edited /etc/apt/preferences but it doesn't work
<Slart> !info ntfsutils
<ubottu> Package ntfsutils does not exist in hardy
<kaiwen> raichlea, but you get vista errors?
<raichlea> kaiwen, yes
<raichlea> kaiwen, no
<Miyavix31> CAn anyone help me D:?
<Fenix|work> ikonia, what about zlib .... apt-cache search zlib | grep apache returns libapache2-mod-php5 ...
<tillux1> kaiwen: we now just want to make the clients use the proxy (because it's running the filter, which we need, because we're a school ;) )
<ikonia> frybye ok - so you need to get a bootable USB stick to boot the OS, get it on the network and copy the image across
<Alistair> Gnea: OK tks vm I have to go drop my girl off to school right now but will be back in 15-30 so if I miss you appreciate your help.
<frybye> kaiwen:  when you say "move the file" which file do you mean..
<Fenix|work> ... does the php mod contain zlib?
<SeveredCross> No, but it depends on it.
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs | raichlea
<ubottu> raichlea: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<cbk486> Hello, I need some help with my broadcom wireless on my latitude d630. I used the utility to installed the restricted drivers and firmware, but the connection is rerdiculously slow. How can I imrpove my speeds?
<ikonia> Fenix|work: no
<kaiwen> tillux1, ahh, ok your setup will be easier if you do clients > proxy> server then
<Miyavix31> Can anyone acknowledge I exist?
<cbk486> The same card under windows runs much faster
<Slart> Miyavix31: looks to me like you do
<ikonia> Miyavix31: people have done that many times
<raichlea> Slart, kaiwen installing ntfsprogs
<skywebro> hello everybody. is it possible for apt-get to ignore certain packages from upgrade? i edited /etc/apt/preferences but it doesn't work
<php6th> Help, wahts the best ever FTP client for ubuntu? gnome??
<kaiwen> tillux1, what you do assign a static ip to the port that you want your clients to access to
<Miyavix31> So no one knows how to help me?
<ikonia> !patience | Miyavix31
<ubottu> Miyavix31: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raichlea> Slart, kaiwen: installed, now what?
<cbk486> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Miyavix31> Ok fine
<Slart> Miyavix31: what's the problem
<Miyavix31> I'm currently hogging someone's computer
<kaiwen> tillux1, then prob. have your proxy connect through it's other port to the windows server which is using dhcp
<Miyavix31> nd they want on
<thingfish2> is there a separate channel for 64-bit ubuntu?
<Miyavix31> Well, I need to get my desktop back
<Slart> raichlea: open a terminal, run "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX"
<frybye> ikonia: If I knew how to do all that stuff - I would also know how to use the konsole and comand line procedurs to do a backup without acronis.. hmmm forget it - too late here now.. time for relax - another day and another battle...
<Miyavix31> I'm using the livecd
<Slart> raichlea: you'll have to change the sdXX to whatever the ntfs drive is called
<kaiwen> tillux1 and the windows is connected to the internet, which I assume, you already have configured to share internet with it
<Miyavix31> and it says I'm using the newest version of ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Miyavix31: boot from your machine, not the livecd
<Miyavix31> Then I can't get connection
<ikonia> Miyavix31: your livecd  is not what you want to update
<ikonia> Miyavix31: you want to update
<ikonia> Miyavix31: why ? what happens, is it a wirless card ?
<kaiwen> tillux1, it may be easier to also install dhcp on yoru ubuntu box
<Miyavix31> Laptop is wireless, but I hook a ethernet cable to it
<ikonia> Miyavix31: install the desktop/missing packages from the CD - but for that you need to be booted into the machine
<Slart> thingfish2: I don't think so
<kaiwen> tillux1, that way the clients will be assigned their own IP address.
<[3][Finity]> Does anybody know a good media player with a GUI and that is able to load equalizer presets?
<Slart> thingfish2: but you can ask 64 bit question's here =)
<Miyavix31> CAn you point me into the direction of a guide or something
<raichlea> Slart, this is a really dumb question, but how do I figure out which sda it is?  if I do an ls on /dev/sd* I see /dev/sda - /dev/sda6
<thingfish2> thanks Slart
<thingfish2> ok cool
<Miyavix31> Because I have 1 ethernet cord
<Miyavix31> and 2 computers
<ikonia> Miyavix31: boot from your PC
<ikonia> Miyavix31: don't boot from the live cd
<tillux1> kaiwen: ermm :D  I'm not quite sure what you want to say...
<Miyavix31> ok then what?
<Slart> raichlea: not a dumb question.. let's see.. if you run this "cat /etc/mtab" do you see a line there with ntfs?
<thingfish2> I just discovered my box is capable of running a 64-bit o.s. so I'm installing my first one: hardy heron 64-bit.
<ikonia> Miyavix31: add the CD as a source to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Miyavix31: then sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Miyavix31: then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Miyavix31> Hmm ok
<Miyavix31> I need internet for this so I'm gonna DC from the chat
<Miyavix31> I'll be back
<Miyavix31> But wait
<ikonia> Miyavix31: you don't
<ikonia> Miyavix31: you don't need the internet
<Miyavix31> I don't?
<[3][Finity]> Does anybody know a good media player with a GUI and that is able to load equalizer presets?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: no - install from the CD likve I've just told you
<Miyavix31> ok
<raichlea> Slart, no, and if I run cat /etc/mtab | grep ntfs I get nothing
<justin_> how do i change to root in ubntu
<ikonia> justin_: just use sudo for the commands you want
<ikonia> justin_: eg: sudo ls
<craftyguy> I am trying to set up ssmtp using gmail (ln to sendmail) in TWiki, however I get a "550 5.7.0 Mail Sending denied". Ssmtp sends successfully when run as a local user (I'm assuming TWiki is using apache account??). Any ideas?
<raichlea> Slart, does this line help? suid,nodev,user=raichlea 0 0
<raichlea> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=raichle
<justin_> ikonia, but how do I become root wihtout using sudo
<dxdemetriou> can I use the linux-source with all customizations of generic and to make some extra changes? I mean, are there inside the patches of generic kernel and I can apply them?
<Slart> raichlea: ah.. ok.. mtab only lists the mounted filesystems.. and yours isn't mounted.. ok, run the gnome partition editor from the system, administration menu
<ikonia> justin_: why do you want to
<ikonia> justin_: what's the issue with sudo
<oddalot> the host is wrong maybe?
<Slart> raichlea: nope.. that's the cd/dvd reader
<Miyavix31> ikonia: how do I add my CD as a source? I've been using ubuntu for like less than a week
<ikonia> Miyavix31: look at the sources.list file, look at the format then add the path to your cd drive
<raichlea> Slart, don't have gnome part manager under admin
<Miyavix31> No, I mean... what's the command?
<justin_> ikonia, some issue im doing with syncing ipod touch and ubuntu, it specificly says not to use sudo, but im trying to ssh over to the ipod, but the user on the ipod is root, andi  believe im having a issue trying to login as root and use it as my user
<Slart> raichlea: it's just called "partition editor"
<Floi1> kaiwen apparently I'll have to compile the driver I downloaded myself which looks kinda complicated. is there any other way do get the driver?
<raichlea> Slart, don't have it
<ikonia> justin_: ssh does not require super use privileges
<becky> excid3: if you're upgrading on dialup tty in 25 days! :P
<soulchild> Hi all,... I have a strange Problem on my Gnome Desktop: Whenever I click a file my home Folder opens, even if I click it only once or with right mouse button, this happend when I upgraded to sid,... any idea ?
<ikonia> justin_: ssh root@ipod_host_name_or_ip_address would work
<kaiwen> Floi1, you can install the windows xp driver
<ikonia> justin_: you don't need to be root to use ssh
<Slart> raichlea: ok, run this from a terminal , "gksudo gparted"
<Miyavix31> ikonia: I meant, what is the command?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: use any text editor you want
<tillux1> 22:25:00) kaiwen: windows for ex,  let's network port 1 is eth 0, and network port 2 is eth1
<tillux1> (22:25:08) kaiwen: ic,
<tillux1> (22:25:15) kaiwen: and is the router connected to the school computers?
<Miyavix31> ikonia: Sorry I forgot to mention that I have no desktop... only a CLI
<ikonia> Miyavix31: use a command line editor like nano
<raichlea> Slart, doesn't seem to have done anything.  Installing gnome partition manager now
<ikonia> Miyavix31: you didn't forget to mention, thats why I'm telling you how to re-install your desktop
<raichlea> Slart, worked now
<Slart> raichlea: hmm.. I thought that was installed by default.. my bad
<ikonia> Miyavix31: although at this time you may find it easier to just re-install ubuntu
<Slart> raichlea: ok.. in the top right corner is a drop down menu with all your hard drives
<raichlea> Slart, I see ntfs is /dev/sda1
<Slart> raichlea: ah.. so "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<georgy_28> Miyavix31, : sudo apt-cdrom add
<ikonia> georgy_28: excellent trick
<Slart> raichlea: it shouldn't take very long to finish
<ohgodnotanother1> hi
<georgy_28> ikonia, ;)
<raichlea> Slart, seems to have worked.    Has a big file name with a bunch of $DeleteMe.$'s
<Miyavix31> failed to mount the cdrom...?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am having toruble setting up my ftp server in ubuntu, i am using proftpd, everything seems to be working excpet after  a users user name and pass is verified it hangs there
<ikonia> Miyavix31: is the cd in the drive ?
<Miyavix31> yeah
<Miyavix31> hold on
<ohgodnotanother1> my screensaver does never get active, although I think I've set everything properly (xubuntu)
<Slart> raichlea: probably leftovers from whatever was broken on the drive
<ohgodnotanother1> any suggestions?
<Miyavix31> ok it's working now
<justin_> ikonia, i am doing that then it asks for the password twice and i get this fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<justin_>   fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<justin_>  
<raichlea> Slart, cool thanks for the help!
<Slart> raichlea: you're welcome
<Miyavix31> What does that do now?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: thats added the cd to your sources.list
<Miyavix31> alright
<ds[de]> quick question: ubuntu hardy should be able to play .asf files ootb right?
<zChris> Hi, im tryinng to install vbox but it needs modules package, but i cant find the right one to install :(
<Miyavix31> hmm
<Miyavix31> IT says I should update
<Alistair> Gnea: you still there?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: so update as I told you to do
<ikonia> Miyavix31: sudo apt-get updat
<ikonia> Miyavix31: sudo apt-get update
<spsneo> I want to compile kernel and make a bootable image. I have already compiled the kernel. How to make a bootable image?
<ikonia> spsneo: in what sense bootable image
<ikonia> spsneo: a bootable kenrnel file or an iso image
<Miyavix31> "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Miyavix31> YOu may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<spsneo> ikonia: i want to boot the new kernel on qemu
<spsneo> ikonia: so I guess I need iso /.
<ikonia> Miyavix31: thats, fine you have no network
<ikonia> spsneo: so just update grub on the vm
<ds[de]> What could be a reason why certain packages are being 'hold back' after an apt-get upgrade?
<Alistair> [sudo] password for xxxx:    when I type correct password got no feedback eg asterisk but it also took ages to accept correct password any idea?
<ikonia> ds[de]: check the dpkg.log
<ikonia> Alistair: you don't get astrix
<Miyavix31> Should I hook it up to the internet?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: no
<spsneo> ikonia: theres nothing on vm now
<juro> is anyone here running Aptana Studio on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Miyavix31> ikonia: Then what do I do?
<ikonia> spsneo: ok - so your going to need to make a distro to boot from
<Gnea> Alistair: yes
<ikonia> Myrtti: install the ubuntu-desktop pacakge
<spsneo> ikonia: ya kinda
<spsneo> ikonia: infact yes
<Alistair> ikonia: why wouldnt it take correct password on first three attempts is that flakey?
<Floi1> kaiwen I downloaded the xp drivers but the installer doesnt' work
<ikonia> Alistair: miss-tpe
<kaiwen> you don't
<ikonia> type
<kaiwen> do that
<kaiwen> Floi1, youse windows to extract the drivers
<thingfish2> so if you download the 64-bit version of hardy, and you install it, and it runs fine after installing, that means it worked?  You're running 64-bit hardy?
<Floi1> can
<thingfish2> because the kernel says generic
<ikonia> spsneo: what part is an issue for you?
<Floi1> can't do it with wine?
<Alistair> Gnea: tks I tried that but it did say that it already had the latest version installed so I went no further than: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<spsneo> i did compile
<Slart> thingfish2: you're still using the generic kernel.. but 64 bit
<spsneo> i got that bzImage
<thingfish2> Slart: oh ok
<Slart> thingfish2: and if you installed it, booted it and it works.. that means you've installed it
<ikonia> spsneo: yup, so you have a kernel, what have you done to build a distro to boot
<spsneo> next?
<ikonia> spsneo: you need to build a whole operating system to boot
<Slart> thingfish2: you can check what kernel you're using by running "uname -a" in a terminal..
<Slart> !smp | thingfish2
<ubottu> thingfish2: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<thingfish2> Slart: I did uname -r
<spsneo> ikonia: so what all will I have to do now
<thingfish2> thanks Slart
<Slart> thingfish2: I think that only lists the version number
<ikonia> spsneo: build a distro to boot, and make it into an iso image
<spsneo> any guide on net?
<guntbert> thingfish2: use uname -m
<ikonia> spsneo: are you trying to boot ubuntu ?
<Gnea> Alistair: alright, are you booted up into ubuntu now or are you back in windows?
<spsneo> ikonia: no
<thingfish2> ah ok, I see, thanks guys.  This is exciting - it's my first 64-bit o.s.
<ikonia> spsneo: then it's nothing to do with ubuntu, and thus this channel is not the correct place to ask
<Alistair> Gnea: Im running two PC - this is XP and across the room is the Ubuntu one
<wam> Hi, I have a graphic tablet which works but which is not recognized as a seperate input device (i.g. by gimp or inkscape). All I have there is "Configured Mouse" and "Core Pointer". How can I make the tablet show up there?
<Alistair> Gnea: and ubuntu term is running
<Miyavix31> ikonia so... if I have no internet how do I install updates?
<chalcedony> wam: nice question .. i have one too
<Gnea> Alistair: i was going to suggest - install xchat on ubuntu and get on irc from there
<Hulk> irc://irc.velocityirc.net/beast-xdcc
<ikonia> Miyavix31: you don't - install the ubuntu-desktop package to get your desktop back
<Hulk> irc.velocityirc.net/beast-xdcc
<master_yoda> hi folks, i cant get my camera to work properly on ubuntu
<excid3> becky, im at work right now so its almost done already but i did run out of harddrive space!
<ikonia> Miyavix31: at this stage I would suggest you just boot the livecd and re-install ubuntu
<chalcedony> Gnea: don't get Xchat gnome
<master_yoda> it shows my photo but it looks like a photo negative
<Miyavix31> ikonia: It said I can't, I need to update to resolve the problem
<jtmitchum> Good afternoon
<ikonia> Miyavix31: what command did you use to install ?
<Gnea> chalcedony: what?
<sriramoman> kaiwen: its downloading fine! :)
<Miyavix31> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Miyavix31: and what was the error ?
<ikonia> Miyavix31: exactly
<kaiwen> sriramoman great ;)
<Bromskloss> Hi! Most of the times I play a movie or use the camera (through Cheese), my desktop freezes. I can move the mouse but windows and meters for CPU and similar stop working, as do Ctrl+Alt+F1. Logging in remotely is still possible. I run Hardy on a Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook P7230 with an Intel graphics card. No problems in Gutsy, as far as I can recall. Would be very thankful for help.
<jtmitchum> I was hoping there was a way to do a fresh install of ubuntu server but keep as many of the settings as possible?
<Miyavix31> ikonia: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Alistair> Well I am still in the woods - is the graphics I have under 'video-via' the best I am going to get for p5vd2-vm??
<sriramoman> kaiwen: whats the usual bandwidth u get from ur isp?
<kaiwen> i'm at the university
<ikonia> Miyavix31: remove/comment out the other lines from the /etc/apt/sources.list file that are not to do with your CD
<kaiwen> sooooo.... t3
<ikonia> Miyavix31: however I suggest you just re-install ubuntu from the CD
<guntbert> update-manager - What is the meaning of the section "distribution updates" ?
<Gnea> Alistair: i think so - what options do you get if you go system->preferences->screen resolution?
<sriramoman> Alistair: unfortunately, yes, at least till via introduces updates, and that may be after 10 yrs.
<_Zeus_> to whom can I report a broken mirror?
<ds[de]> What package do I have to install in order to play .asf video files?
<ikonia> _Zeus_: which mirror
<sriramoman> Alistair: did u try mesa driver?
<_Zeus_> opensourcemirrors.org
<_Zeus_> it's used on packages.ubuntu.com
<Slart> ds[de]: perhaps w32codecs.. check out !medibuntu
<Alistair> Gnea: its on 1024x768 but will go higher, but I cannot set enhanced graphics mode with this driver
<_Zeus_> opensourcemirrors.org is one of those lame search sites now
<Miyavix31> ok, **** it, I'm installing again
<Miyavix31> Thanks dudes
<ds[de]> Slart: w32codecs are already installed in the newest version, didn't help (sadly) :)
<Miyavix31> IT's been fun
<Alistair> sriramoman: any url for the correct mesa for p5vd2-vm??
<arooni> can someone in europe download this deb and send it to me?  http://zattoo.com/en/download/linux?download=1&version=Linux-i386-deb
<ikonia> _Zeus_: hit the repo hostmaster
<_Zeus_> how do I do that?
<ikonia> _Zeus_: email
<sriramoman> Alistair: literally, no. it wont be there in the entire internet in public domain, and i am confident.
<_Zeus_> ok
<Slart> ds[de]: hmm.. then I'm not sure.. or perhaps asf is just a container format.. like avi
<Gnea> Alistair: is this you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5579371
<ds[de]> arooni: I would do it but you can only receive programs that are 'appropriate' for the IP you conncet with
<Slart> ds[de]: then who knows what's inside it.. could be something microsofty that isn't implemented yet
<ds[de]> arooni: meaning they only should you channels which you could watch for free on the tv anyways
<sriramoman> ds[de]: y dont u try thru ulimatix?
<ikonia> ds[de]: doing try ultmatix
<arooni> ds[de], well thats ok i guess?  i really want to watch the olympics
<kaiwen> by guys! two min. became 39
<kaiwen> lol
<Slart> ulimatix??? is that the new automatix?
<arooni> how can i watch the olympics on ubuntu :((
<ikonia> ds[de]: it's very poor and potentially dangerous to installations
<Alistair> Gnea: yep thats me maybe my suggestion is not the best but it worked
<ikonia> Slart: yes, not good
<ikonia> ds[de]: don't try ultramatix that should read
<ds[de]> ikonia: ok :)
<Slart> ikonia: sigh... why oh why..
<sriramoman> arooni: available in olympic.com, i think via youtube.
<Alistair> sriramoman: sorry I dont understand ' it wont be there in the entire internet in public domain'
<Gnea> Alistair: yeah, that envy thing makes no sense - you have a VIA GPU, not an ATI nor Nvidia GPU
<biped> hi there. does anyone have a minute for a rookie?
<ikonia> biped: if you ask the question you'll get a response
<biped> sweet. here we go: I'm reinstalling ubuntu right now. /home is on its own partition and i am wondering what i need to do to make the new instance of ubuntu use that /home dir
<_Zeus_> nothing
<ikonia> biped: depends if you want the data from it
<_Zeus_> well i take that back
<Alistair> Gnea: you obviously have a lot of clues in Linux. This Video thing comes through as a common problem on the forum - not just for my system but for others too. Ubuntu is so far ahead of other o/s IMHO its a pity that graphics compatibility lets it down.
<_Zeus_> biped: when you're installing ubuntu, use the "manual partitioning" feature
<biped> ikonia I do want to keep the data
<ikonia> biped: then let ubuntu use that partition for /home
<biped> i see
<burhan> biped: tell it not to format it.
<_Zeus_> biped: then, edit the current /home and uncheck "format" and for mount point say "/home"
<lore20> hi
<_Zeus_> and for filesystem put whatever you use
<matlab> Hello. I have to move about 100 folders into one single folder. However, 6 out of these 100 folders need to stay and cannot be touched because they have very delicate permissions. Is there some way I can move ("mv") ALL (sudo mv *) folders into another folder but exclude some specific ones. For example ("sudo mv * /home/user1/ exclude examplefolder1, examplefolder2, examplefolder3)
<lore20> where can i found "zip" source in tar.gz? i've found it only in ".zip"
<wng-> I made a custom livecd, but what I wanted to do was change the default login shell for the livecd, any ideas?
<biped> alright. can i create the same users that /home contains later and assign them to the old folders?
<sriramoman> Alistair: i searched completely in the internet and since i also have a via, i have to confess that via LACKS linux support.
<ds[de]> arooni are you still around?
<ikonia> matlab: simle loop script, for i in `ls | grep -v folder1 | grep -v folder2 | grep -v folder3` ; do ; mv $i $new_path; done
<ikonia> matlab: that will move everything except for folder1, ,2 and 3
<Valect> i need to create a bridge and tap device in ubuntu.. wwhat commands will do this?
<_Zeus_> biped: the users will still be there
<_Zeus_> everything will be the same
<ikonia> Valect: tunctl and brctl
<Valect> k
<biped> oh, thanks zeus
<_Zeus_> np man
<Alistair> sriramoman: tks 4 that. Of course, if you call Asus they dont even want to know you! But you did say Mesa driver you still recommend I search for that?
<Gnea> Alistair: well, ubuntu isn't superior in every aspect - this is one of the few that it isn't - but, it has the potential to improve
<bastid_raZor> biped; i've done that exact thing in the past.. ideally the way to do it is..in the live cd mount the /home partition and rename your user to ex. user.old then install that way.. move or copy files from the user.old to the user that the install created.
<tim_> help, i have no sound with totem, but with everything else
<guntbert> question about update-manager : What is the meaning of the section "distribution updates" ?
<W9ZEB> is there anything I can do to improve the performance of the spam filters in Evolution?
<php6th> Hook InfoboxDataCapture::save failed to return a value
<casdf> hi; can someone help me figure out how to get enlightened sound daemon to work?
<tim_> i do not find where to change to alsa in totem
<php6th> Hook InfoboxDataCapture::save failed to return a value, why this happens with Infoboxdata.php ????
<W9ZEB> besides add additional spam controls to my mail server?
<matlab> ikonia, so assume I am in the directory that has all the folders I want to move. I type: "sudo mv -r * | grep -v folder1 |  grep -v folder2 | grep -v folder3 ; do ; mv $i $/home/destinationfolder; done"
<casdf> when i do `esd` the server seems to immediately shut down
<ikonia> matlab: no
<ikonia> matlab: I told you a simple for loop
<ikonia> matlab: I've just given you the corect command
<Alistair> Gnea: Ive been working with PC for over 25 years. Back in the days of assembler and C etc. I tried Linux then, but it was not so flash - showed potential. But just recently I thought it would be a good option to stop the kids stuffing up their PC, and have been amazed at how compatible, and easy Ubuntu is. However, after buying the new PC for them, found this graphics problem which took ages...
<Alistair> ...to sort!
<sriramoman> Alistair: mesa is the universal video driver in linux. to activate it, just change the driver name to "mesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matlab> ikonia, could you please expand I bit? I am lost. Thanks...
<burhan> W9ZEB: use thunderbird.
<Gnuyen> hi, I'm running vncserver
<ikonia> matlab: for i in `ls | grep -v ignore_dir | grep -v ignore_dir2` ; do mv $i /home/test/new/dir/$i ; done
<Alistair> sriramoman: tks - I know I should read the faq but can I edit xorg.conf within the text editor OK?
<Gnuyen> and the keyboard is all screwed up, j->; `->p enter->space
<matlab> ikonia, what is "i"?
<swamptin> batsquid: thanks
<ikonia> matlab: a vaible
<W9ZEB> burhan: Mozilla ever release a Thunderbird-Exchange plugin?  ;)
<matlab> ikonia, oh. a variable
<burhan> W9ZEB: oh you are one of those Exchange people. I feel for you.
<sriramoman> Alistair: u can, and use the text editor. i dont mind lending u my hand to clearly explain what to do to enable mesa.
<W9ZEB> burhan: tell me about it.
<pisse> MySQL isn't working.. I want to either reinstall MySQL from scratch or make it work.. can someone help me with this?
<burhan> pisse: what's the error?
<sriramoman> Alistair: all u need is to give a decently quick response.
<batsquid> swamptin for what?
<W9ZEB> burhan: I guess I can take the three imap accounts off of evolution and run thunderbird for three of four accounts.
<ikonia> pisse: what's the issue
<Alistair> sriramoman: sorry meant to add - if the wheels fall off, and I cannot see my screen any more how to easily revert back to original xorg.conf?
<matlab> ikonia, do you include the "$"?
<wng-> I made a custom livecd, but what I wanted to do was change the default login shell for the livecd, any ideas?
<Alistair> sriramoman: I can understand and do what you are saying np
<burhan> Alistair: try sudo dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- that should reset it to a usable default.
<ikonia> matlab: yes
<ikonia> wng-: change the shell in /etc/passwd
<sriramoman> Alistair: i will instruct everything, including remedies.
<Gnea> Alistair: well, i've found a FEW things on it...
<matlab> ikonia, and the "done"?
<wng-> ikonia: thanks!
<biped> excuse me ikonia or _Zeus_ one more question: when doing the manual partitioning, i don't have to format any of the old partitions? just give the installer the old mount points and that's it?
<sriramoman> Alistair: do u know how to use the command line?
<swamptin> batsquid: You said that there was a plugin for (I think) getting a usb soundcard to work with firefox. Or at least, that was the last question I asked about here. it just came up in my away log
<ikonia> matlab: sure
<burhan> biped: you should format / for sure.
<Gnea> Alistair: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485646
<Alistair> sriramoman: do you mean press [Esc] during boot?
<juro> I am looking for a linux version of Helium2 (music manager) - any takers?
<matlab> ikonia, thank you very much. I am going to do so now
<Gnea> Alistair: that may or may not work...... have you seen this one?
<batsquid> swamptin someone else must have helped you
<ikonia> matlab: enjoy
<pisse> burhan, ikonia: I just installed it and tried to get a root password.. but I guess I messed it somehow. Like a week ago I think I managed to get a password for root.. but I could login with admin and no password, so I tried to change it and I don't really remember what I did back then. Now I'm only getting output like this: http://pastebin.com/m4fb951fb
<Gnuyen> hi, I'm running vncserver and the input is broken, s maps to b, b maps to s, j maps to ;
<biped> okay, how about /boot and /var (both separate partitions)
<sriramoman> Alistair: no. press alt+ctrl+f1, you will get a command line once its booted.
<ikonia> pisse: remove totally, re-install and set the mysql root password corectly
<sriramoman> for now, u will find gnome-terminal in accesories.
<burhan> juro: exaile
<pisse> ikonia: ok, so which packages should I remove?
<wng-> ikonia: the livecd user is added on boot, and the details are not in the /etc/passwd file, i see they are added by a script later, which uses set passwd/user-* lines to set the details, any idea now?
<burhan> pisse: you just need to login as root
<burhan> pisse: mysql -u root <-- what do you get with that?
<pisse> burhan: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<UltraNav> How do I get rid of the avahi-#@$@#$ ? After disabling the service and rebooting the machine the route (169.254.0.0) is still there. deleting the route doesn't seem to work. Any ideas ?
<burhan> pisse: mysql -u root -p
<burhan> pisse: and then input your password that you set for the *mysql* root user.
<el> Is there a way to run msi. extension file in linux?
<burhan> el: install wine.
<juro> burhan, thank you.
<el> already installed
<sriramoman> Alistair: i expect a bit faster response.
<burhan> el: then double click it.
<pisse> burhan: problem is that it doesn't work.. =/
<burhan> pisse: so you forgot it then :P
<pisse> burhan: nah.. more likely that I deleted the root user or something
<Alistair> sriramoman: sorry kids fighting here over some toys I am Dad and sometimes have to act as Mum - a bit tough when you live and work in the same space!
<Gnea> !patience | sriramoman
<ubottu> sriramoman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pisse> burhan: I went on a rampage when I realized I could login as admin without password
<_Zeus_> you still there biped?
<biped> yap
<burhan> pisse: ouch lol
<_Zeus_> you will need to format the / partition
<sriramoman> Alistair: i am sorry.
<burhan> pisse: are you interested in resetting the root password for mysql or just re-install it from scratch?
<_Zeus_> but it will automatically chack that
<_Zeus_> MAKE SURE that the /home is unchecked
<_Zeus_> so to sum it up: format ONLY /
<el> how I can double click to wine?
<Alistair> sriramoman: I will do you instructions now on the other pc pse wait.
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a good alternative to C++ Builder?
<_Zeus_> make a shortcut that says "wine programname"
<sriramoman> Alistair: sure.
<_Zeus_> got it biped?
<sriramoman> Nutzebahn: kdevelop
<biped> understood, but i have a bunch of other mountpoints defined, should i leave those untouched too? /usr /var for example
<Gnea> el: click once on Applications, drag the mouse over Wine and Programs, then click the one you want
<_Zeus_> no you need to format those
<_Zeus_> why are they all on different folders??
<_Zeus_> *partitions
<biped> ok, and /boot too, i reckon
<_Zeus_> why?
<_Zeus_> usually you have 2: / and /home
<_Zeus_> did you configure it to use all those different ones?
<burhan> Nutzebahn: anjuta
<Gnea> _Zeus_: it's not uncommon to have / /var /usr /home /tmp /boot
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> well then i don't know
<Nutzebahn> sriramoman: I don't know how to use Kdevelop, could you recommend something else?
<biped> i don't know, i guess i did that because it was in the available options during install :)
<burhan> _Zeus_: most servers have separate partitions.
<Gnea> _Zeus_: that's okay, we all start somewhere :)
<casdf> can anyone help me get esd working? it seems to close immediately after it starts
<burhan> Nutzebahn: anjuta
<burhan> casdf: run it from the shell and see what error it gives.
<pisse> burhan: I tried to remove all mysql packages but synaptic displayed an error. so instead I tried to reinstall them and I get this: http://pastebin.com/m37d2a08
<casdf> burhan: nothing shows up
<Nutzebahn> I want something with an RAD IDE like C++ Builder, with a form designer...
<casdf> burhan: i just dont see it in ps ax
<Gnea> Nutzebahn: not sure if Eclipse has a form designer, but it'll do C++
<_Zeus_> which ones should he format for a reinstall
<_Zeus_> ?
<_Zeus_> Gnea: should he format all except /home?
<guntbert> biped: imho you should format every partition *except* /home
<Gnea> _Zeus_: yes.
<wng-> I made a custom livecd, but what I wanted to do was change the default login shell for the livecd, any ideas?
<burhan> pisse: when you say 'reinstall' what did you do exactly?
<sriramoman> Nutzebahn: eric
<_Zeus_> ok biped so you should format all but /home
<_Zeus_> or else i don't think your install will work
<pisse> burhan: marked with "re-install" in synaptic
<_Zeus_> likely it will force you to format /var /usr /boot, etc
<burhan> pisse: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<_Zeus_> yay!
<_Zeus_> purge mysql
<biped> cool. so, once again just to be on the safe side: if I assign /home to the former /home partition and DON't format it, ubuntu will recognise that and the users will be there in the new installation?
<burhan> pisse: next time, when you forget the root password, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Alistair> sriramoman: I always backup my files before modifying them and after opening xorg.conf tried saving it to xorgORG.conf but got a permissions issue which of course would apply to editing and saving the file as well. Pse advise how to unlock files within the X11 dir?
<Gnea> Alistair: i found this too... not sure how intuitive you are with kernels, but... http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=P4M900
<_Zeus_> biped: yes
<burhan> biped: of course not.
<_Zeus_> ???
<_Zeus_> i've done it
<biped> ummm...
<_Zeus_> burhan: elaborate please?
<burhan> biped: just because its not formatting it, it will not recreate all the users.
<biped> ok... i'm confused now :)
<dvs> man ..  ubuntu kicks sooo much ass
<Alistair> Gnea: tks I am just doing a mesa attempt with sriramoman
<Gnea> Alistair: kewl
<biped> so burhan what is your suggestion?
<sriramoman> Nutzebahn: best way would be to use kwrite itself, as it has all features like syntax hilighting and more, just that you would have to use commandline to compile/build ur programs. thats where kdevelop will help u out.
<Alistair> kewl?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m55a63752
<Alistair> cool?
<burhan> biped: so if you had four users in /home, (ie, /home/fred, /home/joe, /home/ed) you will not have four new users in the new system -- it just won't format the partition. The files will be there, but you won't be able to login as any of those users.
<sriramoman> Alistair: u have to use root previledges to access the directory.
<jamie25> Hello. I just installed google earth from the synaptic package manager & i cannot find it in my applications. I went back to to synaptic package manager & googleearth-package is checked off. Where could I find this?
<Gu1> Hello can anyone here tell me if there are current problems with the official NVIDIA drivers or the recomended Xorg drivers in Ubuntu 8.04.1? My system crashes everytime I try to play a game like Open Arena and such and also during video watching on youtube.
<karlaj> Hello, how can i see if my graphic card is installed? secondly, i got a creative fatal1ty soundcard, howe do I install it? Im a firsttime linux user
<pisse> burhan: the problem wasn't me forgetting the password.. the problem was I could login with admin using no password (and then me trying to fix that :P)
<sriramoman> Alistair: because what u do is a system task
<_Zeus_> Gu1: what GPU?
<burhan> pisse: how did you install mysql server?
<pisse> burhan: synaptic
<Gu1> NVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP
<sriramoman> Alistair: so type 'gksu nautilus' in alt+F2
<pins> so i have this issue with my Intel4965AG card. I looks like its started but iwlist scan never returns anything.
<_Zeus_> Gu1: could you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if they're all enabled?
<pins> ifconfig -a looks good as well.
<sriramoman> Alistair: there type ur passwrd.
<burhan> pisse: it should have asked you to set the root password.
<sriramoman> Alistair: and go to /etc/X11
<pins> but i never get any connections going even though it looks like its fine.
<casdf> hmm, what about xmms2? im having trouble running xmms2
<casdf> xmm2d*
<Daisuke_Laptop> sriramoman: that is extremely bad advice
<_Zeus_> trouble=??
<burhan> pisse: now run sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<casdf> "IPC failed to init"
<Alistair> sriramoman:  'gksu nautilus' in alt+F2 AND Term as an alternative??
<Gu1> there is only one listed driver and it is the NVIDIA(latest cards) driver and its enabled.
<_Zeus_> Gu1: hmmm.....
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless you know what you're doing, you shouldn't be running nautilus as root
<_Zeus_> Gu1: I assume you rebooted after enabling it?
<Gu1> Ive tried the recomended driver there and also the official NVIDIA driver and they both freeze my system it seems.
<burhan> Gu1: I don't have such issue, but I don't have a very recent nivida card so it might be that your particular card is not supported well.
<Gu1> yes I did.
<Fenix|work> how do I install an unstable package using apt-get?
<rubinboy> have you disabled the  default ubuntu drivers?
<marcelo> jamie: type ls -a /$HOME
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m94c8aff
<burhan> Fenix|work: what's the error?
<Fenix|work> burhan, I'm using xmlrpc2
<_Zeus_> Fenix|work: what's the issue?
<biped> burhan: i see. i will be able to create those users again though? will ubuntu get bitchy when it notices the homedirs already exist?
<Gu1> When I do a fresh Ubuntu install with no drivers at all, my system never crashes.
<jamie25> marcelo: do i need a sudo in front of that?
<burhan> biped: probably :)
<Fenix|work> and aparently 8.04's version is borked and the suggested workaround is to install the unstable debian package of libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2
<burhan> pisse: sudo killall mysql
<Gu1> freezes I mean. Compiz effects freeze my system also.its a shame.
<wng-> I made a custom livecd, but what I wanted to do was change the default login shell for the livecd, any ideas?
<pisse> burhan: no process killed
<_Zeus_> wng-: I think that's a little advanced for here
<Fenix|work> _Zeus_, burhan libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2
<casdf> any idea what to do when: oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<_Zeus_> pisse: ps -ef|grep mysql
<marcelo> no just ls -a $HOME and you will find the directory.
<_Zeus_> Fenix|work: what happens when you try to install it?
<wng-> _Zeus_: why should anything be too advanced for here?
<burhan> pisse: you somehow have mysql still running; which means you installed it outside of apt. Try sudo ps aux | grep mysql
<jamie25> Thanks
<excid3> becky, almost done upgrading :D
<_Zeus_> wng-: not sure it anyone here can help you
<Fenix|work> it installs fine, but Apache bombs with an undefined symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new
<_Zeus_> :-P
<burhan> pisse: or you have a stale pid somewhere in your system.
<Gu1> Where do I look to see if my video card is suported 100%?
<_Zeus_> google?
<burhan> wng-: why do you want to change the default shell?
<el> need help how to install msi.ext.file step by step
<pisse> _Zeus_: http://pastebin.com/m60a58c
<karlaj> Could anyone please be kiund and tell me how to install my soundcard? Creative fatil1ty?
<marcelo> jamie25:no just ls -a $HOME and you will find the directory
<`atb`> does anyone konow how  file are moved in ubuntu...? I heard that  under Ubuntu, the file’s absolute path is rewritten, causing it to simply appear in a different place in the file structure
<asdf25> hi, does anyone know what the package with all the command-line image format conversion tools is called?
<Gnea> !sound | karlaj
<ubottu> karlaj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m34ca818a
<wng-> burhan: because I don't want it to run a shell at all, I want to set the default shell to a bash script so that my script will run
<_Zeus_> pisse: try running sudo kill 5218
<Gnea> asdf25: imagemagick
<asdf25> thanks
<pisse> _Zeus_: no error, so I'll go for install mysql-server?
<burhan> pisse: sudo kill -9 5176 5218 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<guntbert> biped: copy /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to a safe place and after the new installation you can add the lines with the important users to the new /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<_Zeus_> pisse: you could try it
<_Zeus_> burhan: he already killed 5218
<el> need help how to install msi.ext.file step by step
<burhan> asdf25: you probably are after imagemagick
<guntbert> biped: so they will then exist in the new system
<biped> guntbert: have you tried that before?
<brylie> I cannot mount an SD card in ubuntu 8.04
<pisse> burhan: ok, it worked out fine now
<blackbinary> I think there is a problem with my sound drivers causing my computer to freeze, any idea what I can do?
<_Zeus_> brylie: what happens? nothing?
<brylie> yea, nothing
<_Zeus_> brylie: try going to a termilan and type "less /etc/mtab"
<_Zeus_> and use pasetbin
<brylie> I'm not sure if the port went bad or if it's something else
<rainwalker> hardy is on 8.04.1, not 8.04.2, right?
<_Zeus_> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<esh_> i have a gateway 450SX4 running xubuntu and the core temp is hovering around 60C. i know thats extremely hot for desktops but how does it figure with a laptop?
<marcelo> How can i make the su command to read a password from a variable, just like it reads the login name( su $VARIABLE) for example
<_Zeus_> hardy is on 8.04.1
<guntbert> biped: yes, just use gedit or any other convenient editor, you will have to call it with gksudo
<rainwalker> thanks _Zeus_
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m5b43ec5d
<burhan> esh_: 60C is cool.
<_Zeus_> rainwalker:sure
<jamie25> marcelo: interesting google earth is not on this list
<esh_> sorry, the cpu is a pentium 4 m
<esh_> burhan, for a laptop?
<burhan> pisse: did you run sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<brylie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37531/
<pisse> burhan: yeah and it worked out fine
<HunterAmacker> I've got a question about Live CDs. I downloaded the official ISO from Ubuntu.com, so if I just burn it normally, it will automatically act as a Live CD, right?
<rubinboy> yes
<burhan> pisse: now go and follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<marcelo> jamie25: have you looked for its executable in /usr/bin?
<rubinboy> it should HunterAmacker
<biped> so just the lines from those two files will bring the old users into existence again?
<HunterAmacker> ok, thanks
<Alistair> sriramoman: tks for help I will get more detail off forum and work carefully through there.
<HunterAmacker> I just wanted to make sure before I made a coaster
<qr_> what is the latex package for ubuntu??
<rubinboy> do checksum on them before HunterAmacker
<el> Is there a way to run msi. extension file in linux?
<burhan> HunterAmacker: you need to choose the livecd option from the boot up menu; I believe the default action is to launch the installer.
<Alistair> gnea: tks for your help will check out those forum urls. Kind regards.
<rubinboy> el: wine
<rubinboy> wine: you can install wine
<guntbert> biped: yes, thats all, in linux nearly everything is in a text-file
<awmcclain> How can I install an older version of a package using apt-get?
<node357> el, once you have wine installed you can use the msiexec command
<sriramoman> Alistair: u are welcome. i would not mind spending time to help u live, though.
<blackbinary> !wine | el
<ubottu> el: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<histo> awmcclain: check in /var/cache/apt/archives
<rubinboy> burhan: did that change in hardy??
<node357> wait, you can double click in Ubuntu with wine can't you?
<histo> awmcclain: just use dpkg -i to install the specific deb.
<pisse> burhan: error on the second instruction http://pastebin.com/m3bcd91d2
<burhan> rubinboy: iirc, yes it did.
<blackbinary> node357, yep
<Oli```> Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit?
<blackbinary> I think there is a problem with my sound drivers causing my computer to freeze, any idea what I can do?
<phantomcircuit> hi
<sriramoman> ubottu: are you AI?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you ai?
<node357> blackbinary, okay thaks.. sorry for the misleading comment about msiexec
<phantomcircuit> im not getting any sound
<burhan> pisse: its /usr/sbin/mysqld
<rubinboy> burhan: oops, only installed hardy once (got it right the first time) and so wasn't really paying attention
<sriramoman> Oli```: no.
<blackbinary> node357, lol np
<phantomcircuit> im playing a movie that i know worked before but now there isn't any sound
<Oli```> sriramoman: oh =(
<burhan> Oli```: not without reinstalling the core system.
<awmcclain> histo: Hrm. I can't just do apt-get install <package>=<old-version>?
<Alistair> sriramoman: yes but for all the mucking around and even then the driver is suspect its probably more sensible to get a know graphics pci card for $25 agreed?
<rubinboy> sriramoman: he not a very powerfull AI version, but yes a basic one
<mikeg3> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<biped> great, guntbert, now when ubuntu asks me for the name of the first user account I'd better not use the old admins username, right?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m1d29b18
<Daisuke_Laptop> sweet bloody lord, what happened to the advice around here?  we don't help people get vid cards working anymore, we tell them to go buy another one now?
<brylie> _Zeus_|idle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37531/
<burhan> pisse: ls -l /var/lib/mysql
<blackbinary> which card isnt working?
<KizilAkrep> how can i mount drivers with write permission on the live cd. it mounts automatic readonly
<Pirate_Hunter> Daisuke_Laptop: XD
<sriramoman> Alistair: if you dont mind to spend, no problem. But since i am a programming student, i am intending to reverse engineer and create better drivers for my card.
<zChris> How can i make ubuntu understand changes ive made to my user? For example if i added my user to a group
<blackbinary> sriramoman, what card?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m7f1acaad
<phantomcircuit> zChris, log out
<burhan> zChris: logout and login again
<Alistair> read the thread - that was my call my friend to buy the card - I am the one with the problem and your chaps have been kind enough to offer me help
<phantomcircuit> login
<Pirate_Hunter> Daisuke_Laptop: yah its gone a tad downhill since some ppl hanging stopped hanging about here :/
<sriramoman> blackbinary: VIA unichrome k8m800
<zChris> Without relogging
<sriramoman> blackbinary: 2D is quite fine, 3D sucks.
<guntbert> biped: thats sensible
<blackbinary> sriramoman, wow. thats... well, thats old. lol.
<fiveguysonecup> can anyone help me with wifi in ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Daisuke_Laptop: now being serious what is the problem your having?
<atlef> !wifi | fiveguysonecup:
<ubottu> fiveguysonecup:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackbinary> sriramoman, personally, if it was me, i'd stick it in an old machine to play around with, and get a newer card for actual use :)
<dmartinezc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37532/    i can't make vlc play a dvd, this is the error and the error with vlc -v3
<Daisuke_Laptop> Pirate_Hunter: i was being serious, i'm not having any problems, just a bit exasperated
<burhan> pisse: sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql
<fiveguysonecup> ok ill check it out
<Bambo> How to view if I got my graphiccard installed?
<blackbinary> Bambo, what do you mean? could you be more clear?
<biped> ok, i will give it a shot and try to abide by your advice. keep your fingers crossed. thanks a lot anyway
<sriramoman> blackbinary: i may earn some pocket money to shed the $100
<Alistair> sriramoman: OK if its interesting for you; its interesting for me too, since I work with hardware I'll give it a shot but I should put chat on the Ubuntu machine first instead of running across the room all the time.
<dmartinezc> any idea, i already have libdvdcss installed
<cisco80211> Hello all, how would I search the entire filesystem for a string in an unknown file? google results not helping 100%
<guntbert> biped: one additional thought: where are you going to save those two files?
<KizilAkrep> how can i mount drivers with write permission on the live cd. it mounts automatic readonly
<burhan> cisco80211: sudo grep -R "string" /
<Pirate_Hunter> Daisuke_Laptop: ahh dont let the channel get to you, you'll age faster and most likely suffer from depression or some other kind of mental problem
<blackbinary> sriramoman, heck, theres a very nice rig tigerdirect.com is selling (barebone, no graphics card, but integerated works), for $139
<pisse> burhan: ok, it's done but still problem: http://pastebin.com/m1509ffcd
<phantomcircuit> My audio output doesnt work help?
<cisco80211> thanks burhan...trying now
<burhan> blackbinary: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rubinboy> burhan: does find only work with  file names
<Alistair> Pirate_Hunter: :-)
<blackbinary> burhan, its on topic :)
<burhan> pisse: you need to be root when you run that command.
<Alistair> sriramoman: what do you recommend for a chat client?
<jamie25> i checked user/bin, i still cannot find the executable for it googleearth. Synaptic Package manager says i have it installed but it is not in any of my applications
<burhan> rubinboy: you can tell it to find only files, or only directories, it will by default search both (a directory is just a file in linux)
<pisse> burhan: lol.. sry.. noobish of me..
<burhan> pisse: put sudo before that command.
<Pirate_Hunter> Alistair: the most basic and best is xchat otherwise you could get irssi if youre up for the challenge
<Pirate_Hunter> Alistair: however the best is what you believe is good for you
<rubinboy> burhan: you gave him the grep command, i was asking why not the find command
<Alistair> sriramoman: sri I meant IRC client?
<pisse> burhan: yeah I know :P but what's supposed to happen? after displaying version nothing happens..
<sriramoman> Alistair: anything that you've used for the first time.
<burhan> rubinboy: because find doesn't search IN files.
<juro> I have Ubuntu64 but want to run one (1!) program using the 32bit Java, is this possible to build a starter script for this?
<rubinboy> burhan: that was my question thanks
<Alistair> Xchat it is then tks I'm using chatzilla here.
<burhan> pisse: what is on your screen now?
<burhan> pisse: mysql> <-- this?
<pisse> burhan: nope
<burhan> pisse: if nothing happened, that's good.
<blackbinary> does anyone know where the crash logs are stored... i know the directory but I need a specific one, it seems my computer freezes either due to sound problems or graphics problems, and normal logs don't report anything :(
<burhan> pisse: open another terminal.
<burhan> pisse: and type mysql -u root
<pisse> burhan: kk
<blackbinary> pisse: I believe thats spelled with a Y at the end, not E. :P
<burhan> pisse: you should get mysql> prompt
<zChris> Is ther away to see what drives X is currently using ?
<burhan> blackbinary: when you restart, does the crash detect applet start?
<burhan> zChris: drives? or drivers?
<blackbinary> burhan, I am not sure.
<zChris> burhan: drivers
<histo> Is there a way to fix the system monitors jacked view of my network card? It thinks traffic is going for one second and stoping on the next. http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjq1.png
<pisse> burhan: yeah now I'm in mysql promt, so I'll continue with the how to
<zChris> burhan: for example if i use vesa instead of nvidia etc
<burhan> pisse: don't forget your password this time :)
<Pirate_Hunter> blackbinary: Check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<marcelo> jamie25: try ls /usr/bin/*earth*
<blackbinary> Pirate_Hunter those were the logs I were refering to that did not give anything useful :/
<Pirate_Hunter> blackbinary: oh didnt see that bit
<burhan> zChris: you can check the log to see what it is using.
<burhan> el: whatever language that is you are messaging me with, I don't speak it. Please don't message people without asking first.
<zChris> burhan: okey , so there are no like.. lsmod or something for x ?
<alistair_> sriramoman: cant see you in the users on xchat?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m34fddd2d
<blackbinary> Pirate_Hunter, my mistake. /messages doesnt, but didnt try syslog.
<burhan> zChris: lsmod is system wide.
<blackbinary> Pirate_Hunter, think i've found the culprit: Aug 14 16:53:56 blackbinary-desktop kernel: [ 2109.164863] compiz.real[6416]: segfault at 7fff94f6a088 rip 7fff94f6a088 rsp 7fff9d0f87e0 error 14
<biped> sorry, guntbert, i missed that one. i will backup them on a cfcard, as usb-hd doesn't work anymore
<pisse> burhan: the how-to says "In Dapper, /usr/bin/mysgld... did not work. However, mysqld --skip-grant-tables did." should I try it the other way?
<jamie25> Marcelo: I am getting no such file or directory
<Alistair> sriramoman: my new user name is alistair_ on xchat
<Pirate_Hunter> blackbinary: might be turn it off and see
<jamie25> even ls user/bin does not work
<zChris> burhan: i know, just took it as an example :)
<burhan> pisse: no, try this: use mysql; update user set Password = PASSWORD('yournewsimplepass') where Host = 'localhost' and User = 'root';
<mutilator> does the ubuntu irc client force you to join this channel or something?
<marcelo> jamie25: it almost certainly means you have not installed it. Try to download it from the google web site and install from command line, i have already done that.
<zerofactor> i'm having problems with my network card in ubuntu
<jpds> mutilator: Don't believe so.
<blackbinary> Pirate_Hunter, hard to do so, as it freezes rather randomly, sometimes in 10 minutes, other in 35.
<blackbinary> mutilator, does it by default, you can stop that somewhere.
<jamie25> I will give that a shot.  Thanks
<mutilator> k
<marcelo> jamie25, you have to put a "/" in front of like /usr/bin.
<mutilator> wondered why this chan has so many ppl
<mutilator> and its relatively dead
<pisse> burhan: hehe.. "No database selected"
<Gnea> mutilator: most people just idle and help/ask for help when they feel like it
<burhan> pisse: did you type 'use mysql;' first?
<Pirate_Hunter> blackbinary: start in safemode or just x and stop it from starting at boot, i do not know the file that needs editing so you might have to ask someone that actually uses composite
<pisse> burhan: oh.. nope.. my bad :S
<blackbinary> Pirate_Hunter, for now I just switched to metacity, and asked on compiz-fusion channel
<dmartinezc> http://pastebin.com/m35e958c6 i have that ploblem with vlc, any idea???
<pisse> burhan: no rows matched
<TeslaTony> mutilator: Some people idle on here for days, only to come out when someone asks "Why does this channel have so many people on it?"
<burhan> pisse: select User from user where Host = 'localhost';
<Pirate_Hunter> blackbinary: well that also works XD
<Alistair> alistair_: this is a test
<Pirate_Hunter> TeslaTony: lol is all i gotta say to that
<pisse> burhan: hehe.. like I suspected.. only user is "pisse" :P so I must have deleted the other users
<Gnea>  #ubuntu: Total of 1304 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1303 normal]
 * Pirate_Hunter notices that the usual suspects are not here those freaking gurus are hiding again
<atlef> still, most seem to idle in the channel
<burhan> pisse: good lord :/
<jamie25> Marcel: Ok so i downloaded googleearthlinux.bin from the google website, how do I install it from the command line? Im sorry Im a newbie at ubuntu :)
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: you don't consider me to be a guru?
<burhan> pisse: you need to recreate your user tables; or just adjust the permissions for pisse so that its the root user; whatever you want. I suggest you recreate your grant tables.
<Gnea> anyway, i digress
<butcherboys> can someone help me with a dual boot (windows/ubuntu) issue?
<acrousey> i'm having difficulties locating my new hard drive. My primary drive is a 40GB IDE drive that came with the computer. The new drive is a 750GB SATA drive hooked up through a PCI card. I know that it works because when i was booting up the machine right after I installed it, I was getting a message that said that the machine couldn't find the operating system on the hard drive. So I went into the BIOS and made the IDE drive my primary drive. But 
<Gnea> !dualboot | butcherboys
<ubottu> butcherboys: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<guntbert> burhan: what about if pisse does purge mysql now, that should work when it is installed, and reinstalls then?
<marcelo> Jamie25: Open a terminal and try ./"name of the file"
<butcherboys> ty
<astra-x> so i need to mount a read only of ufs drive in ubuntu
<astra-x> yet i get a bad magic block
<awmcclain> Where is the list of actual .deb files installed kept?
<marcelo> jamie: but do it with sudo
<burhan> guntbert: it should; but I don't think it will since he apparently had mysql installed from another source as well.
<marcelo> jamie25: but do it with sudo
<guntbert> burhan: sorry, I missed that
<burhan> pisse: try sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server -- then see if that helps you out.
<burhan> pisse: if that doesn't, then you need to recreate your system tables to get a root user.
<TeslaTony> jamie25: If you can't get the downloaded file to install, type "sudo apt-get install googleearth" into the command line
<burhan> acrousey: install gparted and see if your drive shows up in it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: cause youre a guru (>^_^)><(^.^<)
<acrousey> burhan: apt-get install gparted?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: *of course
<burhan> acrousey: yeap.
<alistair_> Guys I have installed xchat but there is no /home/user/.xchat2/sounds any suggestions?
<acrousey> thanks
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: i was just being sarcastic ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: i was being friendly
<Dazed> does anybody use the xfire plugin for pidgin?
<Valect> echo > /home/`whoami`/.xchat2/sounds
<atlef> jamie25: it would be batter to activate the medibuntu repository and install it from there in synaptic
<butcherboys> ok, that link really didn't have an answer for my particular issue. i've got everything setup and i can boot to linux but my windows doesn't show on boot up
<burhan> Valect: uh, that won't do much.
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: once you downlaoded it and run it for the first time the files get created, what are you trying to do to xchat?
<Valect> it'll create the file
<Nixk490> hi
<Valect> :x
<Nixk490> can i get some help
<burhan> Valect: perhaps you meant touch /home/$USER/.xchat2/sounds
<Pirate_Hunter> Dazed: FF plugin for pidgin, whats that about?
<Valect> touch is so dirty
<wng-> butcherboys: do you mean it doesn't boot up, or it isn't in grub.conf?
<Dazed> i said xfire plugin
<acrousey> burhan: how can i use gparted once i have it?
<georgy_28> !ask > Nixk490
<TeslaTony> !ask | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490, please see my private message
<ubottu> Nixk490: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> butcherboys: you mean grub doesnt see your windows operating system?
<burhan> acrousey: run it from the menu, and see if your new disk is detected; you probably need to create a partition in it.
<atlef> !medibuntu > jamie25:
<Nixk490> hey i need help with my rage 128 pro video card
<Dazed> the xfire plugin for pidgin is giving me this annoying error msg everytime it starts, can anybody help
<butcherboys> wng: it isn't in the grub.conf. i think i installed the grub on my primary drive where my windows is
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter: it has no sounds so I went to preferences and there are no sounds in there, or the directory BTW how do I get to address to each chat member without having to type username each time pse?
<Nixk490> i cant find any linux drivers for it
<pisse> burhan: ok.. I don't know if it helped.. how do I check? :]
<alistair_> username:
<dmoerner>  Nixk490 i think there is an article in tutorials & tips on the forums about that
<acrousey> partition editor?
<burhan> pisse: did it ask you to set a mysql root password?
<Nixk490> ive read it
<Nixk490> but nothing....
<Nixk490> ive tryed ever rage driver
<guntbert> alistair_: begin typing, then <TAB>
<Nixk490> but nothing
<atlef> Nixk490: have you tried envyng
<pisse> burhan: nope
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: dont excatly knwo what youre saying but with you want to quickly type usernames just type parts of it than press tab for it to autocompelete the username "most of the times it gets it right", if you wish to talk to the same person again without typing their name just press the up arrow key "that also shows your previous posts"
<butcherboys> wng: windows is on my first drive (master) and ubuntu is on a second HDD (slave) and it will only let me boot to linux. windows isn't even an option
<Nixk490> ive tryed every driver with rage in its name
<burhan> pisse: then you need to recreate the tables from scratch.
<burhan> pisse: shutdown the mysql server.
<burhan> delete /var/lib/mysql
<atlef> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<burhan> burhan: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<atlef> !envyng > Nixk490:
<Pirate_Hunter> butcherboys: you need to reinstall grub again
<Nixk490> ?
<filthpig> Hi, I'm having a really odd wlan problem. I'm running gutsy on both my laptop and my desktop, and I have an unsecured wireless network (yeah I know, but the router won't work if I try enabling wep/wpa). Anyhoo, My laptop, which I'm using right now, finds the network among a few others and connects easily. The desktop, however, does not detect my network, but it DOES detect the networks of my neighbors. Those networks are encrypted, however.
<filthpig> I've tried setting essid manually (which did work at first, but suddenly didn't anymore), and I've tried with two different USB wireless adapters which are both reported to work out of the box in gutsy. I'm at a loss as to what's wrong since I can detect every other network available but my own :s
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, excellent tks. re sound I went to preferences in xchat and there are no sound files there
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub | butcherboys
<ubottu> butcherboys: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burhan> pisse: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<butcherboys> ok, i'll give that a shot. is it a problem if i had installed it on my windows mbr?
<butcherboys> i installed ubuntu after windows
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: what are you trying to do with sound, sorry I dont get it so please explain from the begining?
<Nixk490> so can you help me?
<pisse> burhan: ok.. I'm supposed to get the root-password window now?
<Pirate_Hunter> butcherboys: no it is not a problem to install it to the mbr i "myself" prefer installing grub to the mbr
<acrousey> when partitioning a drive, which should i use if i want to be able to access it with Ubuntu, Windows, and Mac?
<burhan> pisse: hopefully
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, on chatzilla when I am paged eg you post me a message there is a notify sound with xchat there are no sounds and no .xchat sounds directory
<pisse> burhan: well, I didn't.. =/
<burhan> acrousey: fat32
<butcherboys> Pirate_Hunter:  thanks. i'm going to try and fix it now
<Pirate_Hunter> pisse: there si no such thing as root pasw, it works with sudo
<burhan> pisse: hrmm...did you delete the /var/lib/mysql directory?
<Valect> there is to a root password
<Valect> it just happens to be random
<acrousey> burhan: I'm not getting that option
<pisse> burhan: did you tell me to? :]
<Valect> you can adjust that with sudo passwd root
<jamie25> Ok so i tried both commands sudo ./googleearthlinux.bin -> command not found I also tried sudo apt-get install googleearthlinux.bin -> and I got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock (11 resources tempraily unavailable)
<burhan> pisse: yes.
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, eg /home/alistair/.xchat2/sounds there is no such directory
 * butcherboys thanks everyone who helped. gonna go try and fix issue
<root> hi, if i want to find out which sda my ubuntu is on, how do i do this?
<pisse> burhan: yeah you did.. wasn't highlighted though
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: there is go /home/urname and do ctrl+h to show hidden files they start with .filename/.foldername its there
<Valect> root: type mount
<bastid_raZor> acrousey; probably ntfs
<burhan> pisse: again, stop mysql server, uninstall it ( sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server ), remove the /var/lib/mysql directory, then install mysql server sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<paolo> Hi everybody!!!
<Valect> also, don't irc as root
<Valect> fail
<bastid_raZor> acrousey; but i jumped in late.. what is the partition going to be used for?
<acrousey> bastic_razor: i want to be able to access it from windows and mac
<B3z3rk3r> hey all
<Nixk490> Can someone give me support on a video card problem?
<burhan> acrousey: what do you mean you are not getting that option?
<marcelo> jamie25: do you have the root password?
<bastid_raZor> acrousey; what is going to be on the partition? ubuntu? just files?
<acrousey> files, but on the ubuntu computer
<B3z3rk3r> Nixk490: what kinda card do u have?
<Nixk490> rage 128 \pro
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: if you want sound on alert when ppl talk to you than in xchat it is settings>pref>chatting>sound choose which sound you want and the sound file you dont have to go to the .xchat folder
<pisse> burhan: no password-sign...
<Nixk490> no \ lol typo
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, true - I did not know that :-(   but there is no sounds directory
<bastid_raZor> acrousey; sadly windows is the only thing that is holding you back from using anything better than fat32.. like burhan said.
<jamie25> Marcelo: Is the root password the same as my adminstative password? The one I use to log into linux?
<B3z3rk3r> i gathered... :)
<Nixk490> ATI RAGE 128 PRO
<rick-u64> Hi all. Quick question; Is it generally safe to run an insecure guest OS inside virtualbox on ubuntu? I am running Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit, and have XP Pro installed in virtualbox. I just want to know if I can skip having to install all the security apps in XP since I'm already secure in the host OS.
<B3z3rk3r> i gathered... :)?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m61043053
<Nixk490> ok
<jamie25> Marcelo: If so that is that same password I used
<atlef> rick-u64: it's ok
<burhan> pisse: pastebin apt-cache policy mysql-server
<B3z3rk3r> Nixk490: whats the prob with it then?
<bastid_raZor> acrousey; i don't think you can use fat32 for a installation of ubuntu though.
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, anyway its no big deal - xchat is superior to chatzilla imho
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: just looking at my sound options in xchat it shows there is a sound directory but there is no sound cause i havent set sound which makes sense
<burhan> rick-u64: sure.
<atlef> rick-u64: you can only destroy your virtual machine, i think
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m15486b43
<marcelo> jamie25: do this: sudo passwd root.
<Nixk490> i can't find drivers for it, there are other rage drivers though, but not for the pro edition, i tryed them but ubuntu crashes
<rick-u64> atlef: cool. one more question if you don't mind; how would I go about saving files to the host OS from the guest OS? I want to run flash 8 pro in XP and save my projects' swf files and stuff on the host so I can use them.
<acrousey> when i try to set a disklabel my options are: msdos,  amiga,  bsd,  dvh,  gpt,  mac,  pc98,  s390,  sun,  loop
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, guess you have to get your own sounds and put them into the directory or use system sounds
<wam> chalcedony: you there?
<burhan> pisse: login with your normal user.
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: it is true nautilus shows no sound directory but inside .xchat2 their is a sound.conf which is empty that explains where xchat might write/save your sound config
<jamie25> ok thats done
<burhan> pisse: just type mysql -p
<atlef> rick-u64: take a walk through of these results : http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=virtualbox+share+files
<filthpig> on closer investigation, it seems like ubuntu loads both rt73usb and rt2x00usb when connecting an adapter. The adapter is a D-link GWL-122 hw. ver. C1, fw. ver. 3.10. The box even claims "Linux Support" on the front..
<guntbert> alistair_:  I'm using xchat too, but I see no sound-settings in preferences
<khelll> how can i add a set of icons to my theme?
<Dazed> if i wanted to go about optimizing my 3d performance in ubuntu, what would I do? I don't think im configured properly
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m2d41819d
<Dazed> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: jsut configure sound inside xchat and it will write it for you in the folder dont mess directly with the files or folders unless you know what your doing
<marcelo> jamie25: choose a root password, and then log as root typing su and then the password you have chosen. ok?
<atlef> rick-u64: but you need to make a shared folder
<Dazed> !performance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance
<alistair_> guntbert, its under Chatting/Sound
<Dazed> !tweaking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweaking
<burhan> pisse: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<rick-u64> atlef: ah cool thanks
<pisse> burhan: I guess this isn't good? http://pastebin.com/m5097c825
<atlef> !virtualbox > entertrack:
<burhan> pisse: ah, here we go.
<guntbert> alistair_:  aint no 'chatting' there ???
<burhan> pisse: the source of your problems becomes clear lol
<Dazed> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seekingtruth> i run ubuntu as a guest and windows as a host using virtualbox.  I forgot my ubuntu login password.  How can I retrieve it pls?
<burhan> pisse: df -h
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, is there a systems sound directory aka Windows that Ubuntu uses?
<marcelo> jamie25: now run ./googleearth....(the name of the file)
<khelll> how can i add a set of icons to my theme?
<alistair_> guntbert, you using xchat?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m6384677a
<Slart> seekingtruth: can't you use the recovery boot thingy? I think that will give you a root shell or something..
<Dazed> !optimizing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optimizing
<burhan> seekingtruth: boot your vm from the iso, then you can reset it.
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: yes but why do you want it and i dont know exactly where that is
<seekingtruth> Slart: recoery boot thingy?
<Dazed> ~frlgx
<guntbert> alistair: yes 0.18
<Dazed> !frlgx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frlgx
<seekingtruth> burhan: what do you mean?
<Dazed> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlef> khelll: drag the downloaded tar file to your open apperance window
<acrousey> burhan,   bastid_raZor: ﻿when i try to set a disklabel my options are: msdos,  amiga,  bsd,  dvh,  gpt,  mac,  pc98,  s390,  sun,  loop
<JeanEdouardF> Hi there !
<Slart> seekingtruth: I don't really know what it looks like when you use virtualbox..but a regular install has a recovery mode at boot
<rick-u64> will go try some stuff I'll be back if I have any more questions. Thanks a lot for the help.
<seekingtruth> Slart: so whats the use of habing ubuntu password if its that easy to bypass?
<burhan> pisse: ls -l /var/lib
<alistair_> Pirate_Hunter, just oftentimes you want to assign a system sound to an event - like for instance this chat if you have a notify sound, its easier to multitask yourself do something else until someone calls u
<Slart> seekingtruth: linux isn't really supposed to be secure against anyone with physical access to the machine
<JeanEdouardF> How to shutdown  wlan0 in order to launch wlan1 automatically at startup ?
<burhan> acrousey: a disklabel is not a partition type.
<Valect> no OS is secure with physical access
<seekingtruth> Slart: how can I make it secure?  I locked grub already. what else?
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m5c3587e
<Valect> seekingtruth you'd be wasting time
<Slart> seekingtruth: well.. disk encryption is a must.. and there's probably lots of other stuff to lock down
<acrousey> burhan: that's the only stuff i am able to get, even if i try to make a new partition
<khelll> atlef doing so is giving me this error msg : "Icons" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<Valect> no matter what you did, short of shooting me on site, i could take over your machine if physically present
<cautionaryx> seekingtruth: desktop or laptop?
<Derander> Can anyone recommend a good ISO burner for windows?
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DeliPenguen> can someone give me some advice for a disk analyzer tool for ubuntu?
<burhan> pisse: sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql && sudo shown mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<DeliPenguen> i want to check my disk
<Slart> DeliPenguen: disk analyzer? what kind of info do want to aquire?
<alistair_> Derander, I have plenty which are good all freeware sec I will advise..............
<atlef> khelll: then you may have downloaded the wrong theme icons. where did you get them from
<pisse> burhan: shown == chown, right?
<damien_> how do you make xchat-gnome show the users panel all the time? i.e. so you dont' have to click on the button each time to see users?
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: do you really need to make it secure? ask yourself who else is going to use the machine other than you, chances of being hacked, how strong is your password, what ahve you got to hide?
<burhan> pisse: yes
<DeliPenguen> i have debian on my disk and i cant open my system now
<burhan> DeliPenguen: for what?
<DeliPenguen> for any errors
<bastid_raZor> damien; ctrl f7 will bring up the window
<burhan> DeliPenguen: fsck
<DeliPenguen> debian says input output error on sda
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: you are one to ask LOL with all your illegal porn, cracks, serials lol
<DistroJockey> damien_, you don't. You'd use xchat instead
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m6dd615f9
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: laptop HP
<DeliPenguen> ok burhan thanks.
<mutk> I assume apt suite of applications can _list_ packages available at the shell, right? Looking at man page for apt-get I don't see the option. Any have a quick tip?
<gregge> when I run Pulseaudio flash-videos have no audio.. and i can't listen to mp3's either. Is there any way to have pulseaudio running AND have audio working?
<Slart> mutk: apt-cache
<seekingtruth> <Valect> seekingtruth you'd be wasting time <-- why?
<burhan> pisse: try this, not sure if it will work, but its worth it before we do the brute force way: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<Derander> gregge: never worked for me, I just killed pulseaudio and used straight alsa
<alistair_> Derander, my favourite windows is Imgburn
<Valect> seekingtruth [15:03:21] <Valect> no matter what you did, short of shooting me on site, i could take over your machine if physically present
<Slart> gregge: install paman padevchooser pavucontrol and see if it helps
<Derander> alistair_, Will take a look.
<pisse> burhan: and after that sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start?
<burhan> pisse: yes.
<mutk> Slart, Really? That is hardly user friendly is it? By the name I'd think that was a cache control tool.. Anyway thanks :)
<jamie25> same errors as before.. i can see the .bin file on my desktop
<pisse> burhan: fail again
<seekingtruth> Valect: how would you take over my machine?
<gregge> Slart: I'll try it
<Derander> If you have physical access, you can do anything
<Derander> at best, it just takes time
<alistair_> Derander, what about ubuntu brasero I'd think Linux would be better burning platform than Windows?
<mutk> Something like 'apt list packages'   would be far more intuitive IMO
<Slart> mutk: it's user friendly for very specific values of "user" =)
<khelll> atlef  http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/os/gnu-linux/10-icons-sets-to-customize-your-gnulinux-desktop-160
<Derander> alistair_, yeah, I generally use linux to burn things but I changed mobos and need to reinstall
<blip-> hi everyone, there is a parameter for configuring wbar's onscreen position called -pos. apparently you can specify things like "-pos left" but i want to specify a numerical value for location since it doesn't support nvidia twinview and the location is messed up. the help menu says the position could be: "top | bottom | left | right | center | <bot|top>-<right|left>"  ...  problem is i don't understand the format,  i tried "wbar -pos 20|20-20|20" but it
<blip-> failed...   thanks
<seekingtruth> Valect: can you help me secure my Ubuntu, so that even you could not gain access and read my personal emails etc?
<bastid_raZor> alistair_; i am a fan of k3b.
<marcelo> jamie25: can't you run it?
<burhan> pisse: do you have a /var/log/mysql.log ?
<seekingtruth> alistair_: i like gnomebaker
<Valect> seekingtruth no, sorry, i'm busy right now, but i'm being serious about this too: physical access to a machine can never be considered secure
<pisse> burhan: yes I have
<terrestre> k3b fan here too
<burhan> pisse: pastebin it please
<mutk> Slart, That is true regardless of distro :)
<marcelo> as root you are allowed to run any program.
<diazepam> hey guys can anyone recommend a blog site that allows for code boxes (i want to keep notes on systems i have set up)
<alistair_> OK, but man, I have been away from Linux for years, but crikey, if I knew how good ubuntu was I would have been back gere ages ago.
<seekingtruth> Valect: you are too busy, because you are full of it LOL all words, no action LOL
<seekingtruth> Valect: you couldnt hack into a paper bag :)
<Valect> seekingtruth actually i'm setting up openvpn for a company
<atlef> khelll: http://art.gnome.org/ try here
<Valect> i didn't say anything about hacking either
<alistair_> Winxp gets old, tired and annoying :-(  plus registration probs of course ;-)
<bastid_raZor> !ot | seekingtruth Valect
<ubottu> seekingtruth Valect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jamie25> from the command line i tried sudo ./googleearthlinux.bin  & I get command not found
<seekingtruth> Valect: thats what you claim, on IRC you can claim anything.  Unless you can show me how to secure Ubuntu, I doubt your words
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: ok
<Valect> bastid_raZor i realize this, he's the one who took it to a personal level
<pisse> burhan: it's empty.. http://pastebin.com/m17a802f7 the mysql.err is also empty
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: "Valect: can you help me secure my Ubuntu, so that even you could not gain access and read my personal emails etc?" that made me chuckle
<marcelo> jamie25: don't type sudo.
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: yeah me too :) because I know he cant :)
<Slart> seekingtruth: all advice given here is like that.. if you don't like it go somewhere else
<Valect> seekingtruth i just told you, you can't secure a machine when physical access is involved
<Slart> seekingtruth: taunting people won't get you help
<marcelo> jamie25: just ./google.....
<alistair_> Can anyone suggest how I get my mail accounts off Windows XP Thunderbird to Linux? I only want the accounts settings not the mail
<seekingtruth> Valect: I use PGP to encrypt all my personal text files.  Are you claiming you can gain access to my text files?
<burhan> pisse: sudo /usr/bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<cautionaryx> seekingtruth: truecrypt
<burhan> pisse: then ls -l /var/lib/mysql
<cautionaryx> seekingtruth: and you'll also want to lock the BIOS so the boot order cant be changed
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: I cannot find anywhere on entire internet a guide to get truecrypt working on Hardy
<Slart> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<lunch>  #
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: yes I put password on BIOS.  but cant they bypass that by replacing hard drgive into another PC?
<Pirate_Hunter> alistair_: if your using evolution it is similar as copying your settings from outlook but resembles thunderbird more. however you mail client should have a help page that could be of help
<bastid_raZor> alistair_; can't you export your addressbook then copy that file over?
<Valect> seekingtruth have a nice day, i'm not going to feed you
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m4abfb01a and http://pastebin.com/m2b33e38
<gregge> Derander: Do you simply kill pulseaudio to use Alsa instead? Or do you need to activate it somehow?
<burhan> seekingtruth: if a person has physical access to your machine, then all the virtual security is not going to help you.
<seekingtruth> Valect: thats because you cant "feed" me, you dont know :) busted :)
<Valect> oh snap, i'm a noob
<seekingtruth> burhan: can you break PGP encrypted files?
<Valect> my bad
<Valect> i don't know shit about nix, you're right
<Slart> seekingtruth: this is getting very offtopic here.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: i think now your just going around in circles please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alistair_> not worried about addressbook got that sussed but its the accounts I want and have searched for it google
<burhan> pisse: pastebin /etc/my.cnf
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: can you setup truecrypt on Hardy?
<cautionaryx> nope
<kevinOO> !language | Valect
<ubottu> Valect: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cautionaryx> really never needed to
<burhan> seekingtruth: no, but I can find someone that can for the right amount of money.
<pisse> burhan: doesn't exist
<seekingtruth> anyone know how to setup TC on Hardy?
<cautionaryx> seekingtruth: did you search the forums?
<Pirate_Hunter> !ot |seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Valect> there is irony in that your rules don't allow me to insult myself
<digitalis> hello all, does anyone know how to remove the minirosetta service? when I kill it in htop, it just respawns
<bastid_raZor> alistair_; unsure about that.. get back in to windows and write down the pop or imap info you need. then simply set it up using that info
<pisse> burhan: I tried this: http://pastebin.com/m6b23ac13
<seekingtruth> !language | Valect
<ubottu> Valect: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<burhan> pisse: sorry, cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: yes, nothing about TC on hardy on the forums
<Slart> digitalis: most services can be started/stopped by running "sudo /etc/init.d/<service name> stop
<pisse> burhan: I can login on mysql with root user using no password
<seekingtruth> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<burhan> pisse: logout of mysql.
<Quarky> seekingtruth> I have instaled truecrypt (with the gui thing) on feisty fawn
<seekingtruth> cautionaryx: I followed 2 guides how to setup TC, but they didnt work on Hardy.
<digitalis> slart, thanks what do I need to edit as well to stop it starting on system startup?
<jamie25> ok i typed ./googleearthlinux.bin -> bash: ./googleearthlinux.bin: no such file or directory. when I double click on the file on my desktop i get -> Couldn't display "/home/jamie/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin". There is no application installed for this file type
<alistair_> bastid_raZor, there might be another method that works - not sure but if I select only one mail out of each account and export that it might carry the account setting as well worth a shot I suppose
<pisse> burhan: http://pastebin.com/m4b4b1b07
<cautionaryx> seekingtruth: okay
<Slart> digitalis: hmm.. I don't really know.. but ubotty might have some info for you..
<seekingtruth> Quarky: i cant get it to work on Hardy
<Slart> !boot | digitalis
<ubottu> digitalis: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<digitalis> thanks!
<krel> hi.  I'm getting this error: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:6050): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session .  I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579167&page=3 that thread's advice.  But /usr/bin/dbus-launch does not exist.
<Quarky> have you search in the foruns ?
<Slart> jamie25: linux is case sensitive
<krel> which package has /usr/bin/dbus-launch?
<burhan> pisse: great, now log out of mysql, and run mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<Quarky> maybe ull find the article there
<seekingtruth> Quarky: yes, nothing about hardy
<Quarky> hmm
<Slart> jamie25: make sure you spell google earth correctly.. GoogleEarth is not the same as googleearth
<pisse> burhan: done
<seekingtruth> Quarky: the forums are full, but notnhing at all about getting TC working in Hardy
<krel> (it was not, as I guessed, dbus)
<karlaj> Hey guys, which is the best IRC client for ubuntu? the one that looks the best, and are there any good "MSN" client?
<seekingtruth> karlaj: xchat
<burhan> pisse: now try logging in as root. You should get an error.
<seekingtruth> karlaj: and aMSN
<Slart> karlaj: try typing !best in here
<Quarky> try to get the source (download from CVS or from site) then make :s i hope u get it fine
<Quarky> i had to build it
<seekingtruth> karlaj: sudo apt-get install amsn
<blip-> let me rephrase and shorten:    does anyone here understand what this means regarding wbar position parameter.   it says "wbar -pos <bot|top>-<right|left>"  . ... how do i specify numbers in that format ?
<Jimmie23>  Hey I'm about to install Ubuntu on my laptop does anyone have any reason why I should not ?
<karlaj> seekingtruth and burhan, thanks
<pisse> burhan: yeah.. except when I use the correct password :P
<seekingtruth> karlaj: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Slart> karlaj: amsn is popular.. pidgin also supports the msn protocol
<seekingtruth> karlaj: welcome :)
<krel> ah, dbus-x11.  okay nevermind carry on.
<komies> Hi guys. I'm having some issues with fonts on my machine... I haven't made any changes, but I'm noticing that a lot of fonts on pages that use my default are suddenly not bolded like usual, or they're smaller, or there are extra line breaks. same goes for some java-based desktop applications. anyone know how I can resolve this?
<burhan> pisse: great, so now you are back to normal.
<karlaj> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: dont suggest amsn as a client since it is from the proposed backports and he/she can use the default client which is pidgin
<burhan> pisse: enjoy mysql :)
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: I do what I want, you are not my boss
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: If I want to suggest amsn, i can
<Valect> seekingtruth you are a twit
<burhan> komies: did you change video settings?
<seekingtruth> Valect: takes one to know one :)
<guntbert> !pvt > me
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<komies> burhan: I don't think so. I wouldn't even know how to go about doing that.
<Valect> at least you recognize this trait of yours
<Slart> take it elsewhere.. this is a support channel
<seekingtruth> !language | Valect
<ubottu> Valect: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pisse> burhan: nice! yeah the pisse user is gone and I've got some other users now.. so it looks nice.. thanks alot for your help!
<Valect> ...
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: youre just going to give him more trouble as he/she will come here asking how to get it working :/
<seekingtruth> Slart: ok
<terrestre> karlaj, its better if you use the amsn from getdeb
<Jimmie23> ??
<some_person> whenever I lock my computer and the screensaver runs, the computer always freezes up.
<Jimmie23>  Hey I'm about to install Ubuntu on my laptop does anyone have any reason why I should not ????
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: then I will help him
<Slart> some_person: graphics drivers working alright?
<Pirate_Hunter> Where are the ops to start kicking
<jamie25> No luck on this one
<karlaj> terrestre: Better then what? (new to linux)
<burhan> Jimmie23: are you looking for an excuse to not install it?
<seekingtruth> i can get amsn working and im happy to help anyone else get it working
<komies> that's just one of the weird things. lots of times I end up with my sound control or terminal freezing up.
 * Pirate_Hunter wheer are the ops to start kicking the attitude here is becoming annoying now
<komies> but right now I'm trying to figure out why the line breaks are acting weird :)
<Slart> Jimmie23: try just running the live cd first.. see if wifi/sound etc works
<some_person> Slart: yes
<terrestre> karlaj, the amsn from add/remove program have a bug right now
<Slart> some_person: hmm.. that's usually what kills a computer when the screensaver kicks in.. something shiny that uses all kinds of 3d stuff.
<komies> It's like someone highlighted almost all my web-based stuff and double-spaced it :/
<Slart> some_person: anything in the logs?
<Jimmie23> burhan: no I 'm wanting to know if there is a disto that is more suitable for laptops
<karlaj> terrestre: ah! ok thanks, so how do i get it from wher eyou said?
<blip-> !language | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seekingtruth> !amsn | karlaj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<some_person> slart: the logs?
<terrestre> karlaj, getdeb.net just download and click
<Valect> awesome, seekingtruth is pm'ing me with uselessly contrived insults
<karlaj> oh its a site, thanks very much
<Slart> some_person: check the file /var/log/syslog.. new events are added to the end of the file
<burhan> Jimmie23: Fedora 9 is more up to date than Hardy when it comes to networking (especially wifi and gsm networks). That's about all I can say. Beyond that, all mainstream distros are the same.
<digitalis> slart, thanks for your help...see ya
<Slart> some_person: see if there are any messages that pop up when the comp freezes
<Slart> you're welcome digitalis
<marcelo> jamie25: Did you take care of the case in the name of the file?
<Jimmie23> slart:  burhan: thank you
<terrestre> !aptitude | terrestre
<ubottu> terrestre, please see my private message
<burhan> Jimmie23: you can check the LaptopTestingTeam pages for your particular laptop model (or one that matches it) to see if others have tested ubuntu on it. You can also just run the livecd as slart mentioned to check compatibility. Video and wifi are two pain points for laptop users.
<some_person> slart: when it freezes up, there is no on screen message. I'll check the log
<terrestre> !apt-get | terrestre
<Slart> Valect: there is a #freenode channel for reporting spam etc.. go tell'em
<JB_> hey ,, I got some problem when i listining on music no other sound in linux will work, No games or my poker client not even amsn. Some one has any ide what i can do about it ?
<Slart> some_person: of course you'll have to restart the computer before you can check the logs
<AlsMe> hello
<s1_> hello
<Shadowkllr> anyone got time to pm me or join my vent to help me out? i'm new to using linux and I have some questions
<dmoerner> Shadowkllr, just ask here
<AlsMe> I upgraded my xubuntu system.. and all of a sudden I can't connect to Samba through my XP machine :(
<some_person> slart: it's not frozen now. I can look into the past and see what happened
<Pirate_Hunter> blip-: what language?
<komies> burhan: do you have any other ideas?
<Slart> some_person: yes, that works
<AlsMe> how to I fix this?
<burhan> komies: sorry? regarding what?
<blip-> Pirate_Hunter: english
<komies> the line-spacing issue
<komies> it's skewing windows and things too :/
<burhan> komies: I never caught the original problem. Is this the font issue?
<jamie25> The file that was downloaded was GoogleEarthLinux.bin with G, E & L capitolized.
<komies> right
<jamie25> I could rename it right?
<dmoerner> jamie25, if you need to.
<komies> with the fonts changing, and my lots of websites and java based programs all having double the spaces usual
<Slart> jamie25: then you'll have to spell it the same when you run it.. or use <tab> for auto completion
<Slart> jamie25: sure, you can rename it
<jamie25> Marcel: Ok so I renamed the file to -> earth.bin
<burhan> komies: not sure what it could be tbh, never faced anything like across all the ubuntu versions I've used. Try sudo apt-get install fontconfig-config
<some_person> slart: I'm not sure what I'm looking for. there's no mention of me locking my computer in the log
<burhan> komies: and play with the settings there.
<Valect> for anyone who is interested in what seekingtruth had to say: http://pastebin.ca/1172070
<komies> oh jesus
<JB_> hey ,, I got some problem when i listining on music no other sound in linux will work, No games or my poker client not even amsn. Some one has any ide what i can do about it ?
<s1_> damn why is it so difficult to resize windows in gnome
<komies> now my screens aren't switching like normal
<komies> I'm so confused
<s1_> couldn't they make it just a little bit more simple
<komies> gonna reboot
<Slart> some_person: nope.. stuff like that doesn't go into the log.. you'll have to check the timestamps.. also you'll see lots of stuff when you rebooted after it crashed
<Kvasten^> How to talk in ventrilo with a microphone in my webcam? Please help me! :(
<marcelo> jamie25: so, run ./earth.bin
<burhan> some_person: also, you might get the crash reporter automatically detect a crash at the next reboot. Its a feature in Hardy.
<Slart> Valect: seems like a nice guy.. did you talk to the people in #freenode ?
<Valect> Slart i don't actually care
<some_person> burhan: crash reporter? how do I activate that?
<Shadowkllr> i'm familiar with apache settings, but i'm trying to setup a sandbox for my php/webdesign, i'm running the latest version of kubuntu, currently i have 3 partitions, first is a partition for "/" which is 8gb, second is a 3gb swap , and the remaining 49 is for "/home"......right now i'm trying to change the apache configuration to point from /var/www/ to the /home directory on the other...
<Shadowkllr> ...partition.....i tried editing the default.conf in the apache 2 directory using kwrite, but it won't save
<robot_jesus> how do I copy something to the clipboard from the command line ?
<Valect> bringing drama to the freenode opers will only create more drama
<burhan> some_person: it activates by itself.
<burhan> robot_jesus: highlight it.
<Kvasten^> How to talk in ventrilo with a microphone in my webcam? Please help me! :(
<some_person> burhan: can I access the data it produces?
<robot_jesus> burhan: I need a command
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: have you tried Skype?
<Slart> Shadowkllr: hmm.. I'm not sure at this but I don't think you're supposed to do it like that
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth no?
<Pirate_Hunter> some_person: you could always go to System>admi>system logs and see if you can find anything
<JERONYMO> natural
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth the problem is that everyone is talking in ventrilo..
<burhan> some_person: I believe it shows you what its going to send to the bug system.
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: Skype on Ubuntu workls great and very popular.  I use it to talk to people around the woprld, using microphon and webcam
<Slart> Shadowkllr: iirc you're supposed to make a symlink ni that /var/www folder.. or create a new config file for each site..
<jamie25> Still no such file or directory...
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: ok. i didnt know that. because I thought "everyone" is talking in Skype
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth you dont mind to try ventrilo ?
<Shadowkllr> slart:I read about that, but i'm not quite sure I understand
<burhan> Shadowkllr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: is it like skype?
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth ehm, not really. but very simpel..
<Shadowkllr> ty burhan, i'll read it real quick and let you know, brb
<some_person> so yeah, what does the crash reporter call it's log?
<primistry> So how's alpha 4?
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: your conversation with Kvasten^ is starting to go offtopic
<Slart> Shadowkllr: in /etc/apache2 there is a folder called "sites-enabled", right?
<burhan> some_person: it works by sending crash information to launchpad, it doesn't actually store it iirc.
<Shadowkllr> yes
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth do you know whar team speak is?
<Slart> Shadowkllr: are there any files in there?
<DistroJockey> jamie25,  try this:   chmod +x earth.bin ; ./earth.bin
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: isnt ventrilo an ubuntu application?
<Shadowkllr> hang on, vnc crapped out on me, gotta remote back into it
<Slart> Shadowkllr: no worries
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: is that like conference calling?
<burhan> DistroJockey: sh earth.bin is probably better.
<seekingtruth> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<Shadowkllr> yeah, default.conf, that's the file i was trying to edit
<DistroJockey> burhan, it's a bin not a sh file though
<some_person> burhan: I see. so how do I find the report on launchpad?
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth what do you mean? im not very good at english..
<tochiquits> Hi, need help with synCE for AT&T tilt. I followed the documentation but it doesn't seem to recognize the phone
<burhan> DistroJockey: extensions are really meaningless in linux :)
<marcelo> jamie25: are you sure you are in the same diretory as the file? You have said the file is in your Desktop so it is in /home/"your login name"/Desktop/earth.bin.
<Slart> Shadowkllr: ok.. you couldn't edit it?
<DistroJockey> burhan, yeah, but it's still a bin file I believe
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth what kind of webcam do you got?
<burhan> Shadowkllr: just read the wiki link, it explains about sites-enabled and sites-available
<burhan> DistroJockey: you run most bin files using sh
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: you were not helping him with ventrilo and are you sure about that?
<marcelo> jamie25: use pwd to see where you are.
<Slart> Shadowkllr: ah.. there is a wiki.. I'd recommend reading that then.. I don't quite trust my memory on this
<jeremy_c_> How do I install the dev libs for common X development?
<bastid_raZor> DistroJockey; does the file have execute permissions and do you have the permissions to excute it?
<jeremy_c_> well, not development on X, but development of GUI applications that require the X dev libs.
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: inbuilt into my HP laptop
<Shadowkllr> haha ok bur, im just answering his questions tho, lol.......slart, it's telling me that the file is either to big to write to disk or that the file is write protected
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: just did a quick search and ventrillo/ventrilo is not found
<burhan> jeremy_c_: libx11-dev
<Shadowkllr> i was thinking the latter, so i killed the apache process, but still no avail
<DistroJockey> bastid_raZor, well I did tell jamie25 to chmod +x
<Shadowkllr> brb reading wiki
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: yeah I thought it was in ubuntu repos, but its not, you are right
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth okej. mine is in a logitech webcam :/
<jeremy_c_> burhan: thank you
<burhan> jeremy_c_: np
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: it seems its not ubuntu supported
<jamie25> I'm in home/jamie
<sniff> hello, i have this problem: i added a pci sata2 controller and to make that work i had to change some pci cards places, after that i started to have hard lockups with usb storage activity. i booted with acpi=off and the system is now stable, but i can't use cpufreq. i have amd powernowk8 normally active but now of course it can't find an acpi resource..any kernel parameters to make cpufreq work but acpi otherwise disabled?
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth i googled it. it was ubuntu supported
<burhan> jamie25: sh ~/Desktop/earth.bin
<marcelo> jamie25: run cd Desktop
<seekingtruth> Kvasten^: they took it out of repos?
<Kvasten^> seekingtruth huh? what?
<burhan> sniff: I believe cpufreq requires acpi
<seekingtruth> anyone successfuly got TrueCrypt to encrypt their HDD on Hardy?
<sd> im so confused about the wifi driver/firmware thing
<jamie25> Marcel: ok now i am in the desktop
<jamie25> do I try ./earth.bin?
<marcelo> jamie25: try ./earth.bin
<bastid_raZor> jamie25; if that fails do ls -al earth.bin and what does that give?
<ERIC_H_laptop> anyone know where the initial xubuntu wallpaper during install is located on the CD?
<sniff> burhan: what about kernel parameters to stabilize usb under heavy load? or perhaps its pci that needs stabilizing?
<dmoerner> ERIC_H_laptop, /usr/share/wallpapers maybe?
<sniff> i've had instability problems with usb storage before with a different machine and 2.4 kernel i think, but now they've mysteriously re-appeared
<burhan> sniff: I'm not sure as I have never done such a thing (I don't use desktops). I would start by checked dmesg for clues.
<sniff> burhan: yup, thanks anyways :)
<zorn> hi, how do I get automouter to mount usb drives to the same mount points?
<jamie25> Ok So I tried ./earth.bin and I got -> permission denied. I tried ls -al  earth.bin and I got -> -rw-r--r-- 1 jamie jamie 23048189 2008-08-14 16:37 earth.bin
<burhan> zorn: eject them before you unplug them.
<Slart> zorn: the mountpoint can be set by using a label for the partition
<tesudo> oi gente tão kade as deusas???
<burhan> jamie25: sh earth.bin
<mutk> jamie25, chmod +x earth.bin
<tesudo> vocês n fala de mulher??
<Slart> !pt | tesudo
<ubottu> tesudo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tesudo> #ubuntu-pt
<tesudo> ?
<Slart>  /join #ubuntu-pt
<jamie25> sh command worked
<marcelo> tesudo: porque não entra em bate papo uol pra isso?
<LeandroLuiz> heauheua
<tesudo> thank
<jamie25> Thank you for those who helped me through the install :)
<bastid_raZor> jamie25; good luck :)
<Muff_Divr> anyone here able to connect to windows vpn with 8.01 hardy heron?
<Muff_Divr> i can't figure this out for the life of me
<zorn> thanks Slart, that worked perfectly
<Slart> zorn: you're welcome
<Gnea> muff...http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<perillux> I messed up my Compiz.  A while back I was messing with it and then I suddently couldn't click any buttons, whenever I clicked a window it would be like I activated the keyboard shortcut to move windows around.  Anyway, I couldn't get into the settings because I couldn't press buttons.  Now when I activate compiz and I get the little message "use previous settings" or "keep new settings", I can't click either button.  Is there a way to r
<Pirate_Hunter> Muff_Divr: why are you using 8.01 "what is 8.01", got this from google by typing (ubuntu vpn windows) its for gutsy but should still be valid http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<burhan> perillux: use tab to select, and hit the spacebar to 'click' on a button.
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, it was one of those "but they left!!!" kinda things
<Shadowkllr> bur
<Shadowkllr> ur a bloody genius
<Shadowkllr> it worked
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: hate when they do that :/
<perillux> burhan:  I can select one of the buttons I know, but I'm woried that I won't be able to get into the menu to make changes to fix it, or even to be able to dissable compiz again once I turn it on.
<Gnea> perillux: system->preferences->appearance->visual effects->none
<tgillespie> hi all, is there a deb for kernel 2.6.25 for hardy?
<burhan> tgillespie: if there is, you'll get a notifcation to upgrade.
<Gnea> tgillespie: what burhan said
<perillux> Gnea: that's what I'm using right now.  But I want to be able to use compiz again.  I'm really sure the problem is that I simply set the keybinding for moving windows to "mouse click" so now when I click things it just moves the window
<tgillespie> burhan i meant a non standard one
<tgillespie> burhan i would compile but its on a slow computer, and i just cba waiting lol
<Gnea> !compiz | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<burhan> tgillespie: I'm sure you could commandeer one from the internet, but I doubt it would work properly.
<perillux> Gnea: so all I really need to do is reset the keybindings
<tgillespie> burhan :( i need my wireless support
<burhan> tgillespie: unless someone has already done the compiling and has created the deb especially for hardy.
<Gnea> perillux: right. check in #compiz-fusion
<perillux> Gnea: but I have to either do it withough activating compiz first.  OR I have to do it without a mouse
<tgillespie> guess its back to ndiswrapper then.....
<Gnea> ....
<perillux> Gnea: ok I'll go there now
<dlemcoe> Hey hey. How can I delete all of my GPG keys at once and start clean?
<burhan> perillux: compiz stores it settings in gconf, so you can use the gconf editor to 'hack' at the settings, at least that's how it used to be back in the days.
<bastid_raZor> tgillespie; there is several kernels available.. but the possibility if you breakings things are great..
<dmoerner> dleija, you need to create revocation certificates for all of them and export those to the keyservers
<dmoerner> to remove gpg keys from your system just remove ~/.gnupg
<tgillespie> bastid_raZor i can always leave the old kernel there to boot cant i?
<ThePlaneskeeper> Question for people who may or may not know:  I am thinking of installing a Ubuntu LAMP webserver onto a 1 GB Flash Drive, with the /www/ Dir mapped to another HDD, should this be sufficient or do you think i will need a 2GB
<burhan> tgillespie: it would be foolish not to.
<dlemcoe> hmm
<dmoerner> ThePlaneskeeper, do you want X?
<burhan> ThePlaneskeeper: you should not run a webserver from a pen drive.
<bastid_raZor> tgillespie; i had the link that listed all the kernels but i seem to have misplaced it.. let me dig around
<Gnea> !lamp | ThePlaneskeeper
<ubottu> ThePlaneskeeper: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ThePlaneskeeper> dmoerner: no i do not want X
<dlemcoe> hmmm. Wherer is the folder?
<dlemcoe> Where
<burhan> ThePlaneskeeper: you will soon run out of space in /tmp and /var with only 1 GB of space.
<ThePlaneskeeper> burhan: what will it store in tmp and var?
<dlemcoe> Where is the folder gnupg located?
<kevin_123> anyone using ubuntu on an old laptop/desktop?
<burhan> ThePlaneskeeper: /var will store mysql dbs, /tmp will probably have sessions and other miscellany.
<burhan> dlemcoe: in your home directory
<dlemcoe> Kevin, yah me. Old computer under VMWare sometimes
<dlemcoe> hmm
<regeya> crud.  I've typed /quit
<kevin_123> dlemcoe: does your video run smooth?
<regeya> erm, I think I meant for part of that to go somewhere else
<dlemcoe> With VMWare tools, it's like on a regular computer
<regeya> and hehe that looks funny
<ThePlaneskeeper> burhan: would it then be to my advantage to partition 2-3 GB of my second HDD for each of these (3 total partitions)?
<ryanzec> are there any tutorials on how to configure, compile and install php 5 on ubuntu.  I want to build it from source so that i can have the lastest 5.2.6 and also install 5.3 alpha?
<kevin_123> I'll look into VMWare a bit then - when I minimize things it is like watching a blind close :)
<Pirate_Hunter> yah the 18th they will stop flagged torrents ive got time
<Pirate_Hunter> damn wrong place
<terrestre> jajaj
<dlemcoe> kevin, it's the best thing if you only want to buy/use one computer. Simply amazing. I have Ubuntu, Fedora, Windows XP Pro SP2, and Gentoo all running at once
<Gnea> !language | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ThePlaneskeeper> ryanzec: synaptic is your friend, unless you don't have X installed
<burhan> ThePlaneskeeper: probably :)
<kevin_123> I currently only have Ubuntu on this laptop but I am wanting to convert my main PC to Ubuntu as well
<ThePlaneskeeper> Burhan: thankyou =) you have been very helpful
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: oh the d.a.m didnt think i would get flagged for that, sorry
<Shadowkllr> bur, now that the apache part of my lamp server is setup and in the right directory, i want mySQL to point to a directory that is just above the apache directory, in the my.conf file in mysql directory, all i need to do is edit  datadir		= /var/lib/mysql, correct?
<dlemcoe> god! What do I delete to get rid of all my GPG keys? I can't find it
<burhan> ryanzec: download the source, install build-essential, install the -dev for the libraries you want, and then ./configure --with-* and make
<dlemcoe> Ubuntu FTW kevin, no matter how you cut it lol
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: and trying to obscure it will get flagged as well. np
<Gnea> dlemcoe: it's a hidden dot-folder
<kevin_123> FTW ???
<Gnea> dlemcoe: .gnupg
<dlemcoe> For the win
<dlemcoe> FTW = for the win = good
<dlemcoe> thanks Gnea
#ubuntu 2008-08-15
<bastid_raZor> tgillespie; i can't find it right off.. there is a whole list of kernels for ubuntu on the page i have though.. if i ever find it
<guidorossi> hi
<kevin_123> I'm just using the laptop to learn lots about it so everything works smooth for my wife and family
<atlef> hello
<jamie25> Hello, Ok so i downloaded google earth and the first thing that comes up is an error "Google Earth detected an error while trying to authenticate. Please check the following: your network connection - your firewall settings (are you blocking /opt/google-earth/googleearth-bin?)
<dlemcoe> That's a good idea. I plan to put Unbuntu Server on my old desktop next.
<kevin_123> the kids love playing linux games!
<dlemcoe> jamie25, are you?
<dlemcoe> How old are they?
<Kinetix> Seriously, I need help
<jamie25> how do I check?
<Kinetix> >_>
<kevin_123> 7 and 4
<dlemcoe> Edubuntu might help you then
<dlemcoe> (i'm 13 lol)
<Chris|> Is today the 15th year of linux?
<atlef> !ask Kinetix:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kinetix:
<dlemcoe> Jamie25, are you in su?
<Chris|> I suppose this is off topic
<atlef> !ask | Kinetix:
<ubottu> Kinetix:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> Chris|: its not even if ppl think it is
<kevin_123> I'll look into edubuntu and see what different packages are included
<Chris|> Pirate_Hunter, care to elaborate?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Chris|: 1991 was the first linux release, so at least 17 years, and not sure about the day, so...  definitely not the 15th anniversary
<Kinetix> I'm trying to get my modem working on Ubuntu (it's a Winmodem) and I found something that lets me do it (Martian). I just don't know how to install/activate said program.
<Chris|> Daisuke_Laptop, ah ok, just saw something on the ubuntu site
<Pirate_Hunter> !ot | Chris|
<ubottu> Chris|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jamie25> Dlemcoe: Im not too sure..i typed in the terminal "su" & asked for my password
<Chris|> Pirate_Hunter, i know :P
<kevin_123> I've learned lots about adding to the sources.list file so it might be just as easy to do some of that
<jamie25> i entered my password
<nrcx17> UBUNTU RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kinetix> Anyone, help? >.>
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> anyone know how i can print out a list of songs in my Playlist in Rythmbox?
<Pirate_Hunter> kevin_123: have you actually got a question?
<dlemcoe> Hey, is there a way to eleminate using the nautilus command to get permissions?
<Pirate_Hunter> Kinetix: what you need help with, explain what happened and how it happened in detail
<dlemcoe> Pirate_Hunter: He was talking at me. (I think)
<Kinetix> I'm trying to get my modem working on Ubuntu (it's a Winmodem) and I found something that lets me do it (Martian). I just don't know how to install/activate said program.
<kevin_123> sorry Pirate_Hunter - just was talking to dlemcoe a bit
<burhan> !info martian
<ubottu> Package martian does not exist in hardy
<Oli```> How do I get virtualbox to remember the guest (XP) resolution? I have auto-resize on but when the VM window starts fullscreen, the guest doesn't resize to fill it on boot
<dlemcoe> Kinetix, if you have already asked a question and no one has answered, chances are no one knows the answer
<unop> jamie25, su has no effect on ubuntu - the root account is not enabled for logon
<burhan> !winmodem
<unop> !sudo | jamie25
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ubottu> jamie25: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dlemcoe> Hey, is there a way to eleminate using the nautilus command to get permissions?
<burhan> Kinetix: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto if you haven't already.
<dlemcoe> eliminate*
<burhan> dlemcoe: what do you mean nautilus command? There is no such thing.
<dlemcoe> nautilus
<Gillpy> Kinetix: It will probably just be easier and quicker to get some proper hardware. I say this because I once spent months trying to get a BT Voyager winmodem to word, to no avail
<Derander> dlemcoe: you want a nautilus with higher permissions?\
<Gillpy> work*
<Derander> dlemcoe: sudo nautilus might do it (gksudo if you're using alt+f2)
<dlemcoe> No no, I just want to not have to type it each time
<infexion> yeah sudo nautilus works
<dlemcoe> Or for the session? cool thanks
<infexion> it puts it into root so you can change any files
<Derander> dlemcoe: you can change something (can't remember what) and allow yourself to login as root from the login prompt
<Kinetix> Gillpy: The thing is, I have a problem that WILL make it work, except I just don't know how to use it on Ubuntu. But...proper hardware? ?_?
<Derander> That'd get the same thing for the entire session
<Pirate_Hunter> Kinetix: dont know if this is still valid or will work for you http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t13.htm
<nrcx17> whaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Kinetix> Like
<Kinetix> I already used the scanModem tool, and downloaded the driver needed
<Kinetix> I just don't know how to install said driver.
<unop> dlemcoe, please exercise caution when use nautilus under gksudo
<nrcx17> chamod 775
<loquitus_of_borg> How would I get the directory name out of the following string, in bash: /usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/stable/nsISupports.idl
<dlemcoe> I understand the rusk
<dlemcoe> risk*
<nrcx17> rusk
<unop> Derander, nautilus should always be opened under gksudo, never sudo
<kevin_123> what is gksudo?
<Gillpy> nrcx17: stop being an idiot
<Pirate_Hunter> infexion, Derander, dlemcoe: for gui with root permission dont use sudo but gksudo also dont work as root, its appropriate to open the file as root change what you want but not give yourself root privileged on the pc
<Derander> unop: whoops, you're right
<burhan> Kinetix: modprobe nameofdriver
<dlemcoe> Gillpy thx
<dlemcoe> hmm
<histo> Is there a way to fix the system monitors jacked view of my network card? It thinks traffic is going for one second and stoping on the next. http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjq1.png
<Pirate_Hunter> kevin_123: gksudo is used to call gui applications as root or with root access
<Gillpy> loquitus_of_borg: dirname I think
<unop> loquitus_of_borg, var="/usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/stable/nsISupports.idl"; echo "${var%/*}"
<Daisuke_Laptop> kevin_123: nearly the same thing, but gksudo uses the current user's preferences and permissions where applicable to avoid permissions problems
<histo> I'm wondering if its because it s gigabit card running at 100mb
<kevin_123> ok thanks.  I didn't know there was that option
<histo> Other monitors show that my network traffic is not doing this odd beharvir...
<Kinetix> The driver is Martian
<Gillpy> loquitus_of_borg: dirname /usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/stable/nsISupports.idl
<Pirate_Hunter> histo: sorry dont see anythign wrong with you graphics but yeah a lot of net traffic
<burhan> histo: that's not what that graph displays.
<jamie25> So I should run gksudo for google earth?
<histo> Pirate_Hunter: not my graphics see how the net traffic goes up and down
<histo> burhan: Pirate_Hunter it shows traffic for one tic and then 0/kbs for the next tick
<histo> Pirate_Hunter: burhan I've checked with nettop and this is definately not the case its just displaying it that way.
<histo> You can see this by the wave in the graph and the spikes up by the clock.
<atlef> jamie25: enable your medibuntu repositories in synaptic an install google earth from there
<unop> jamie25, not if you don't have to. actually, you should never have to
<atlef> *and
<histo> atlef: you can install the individual packages may be a better idea
<burhan> histo: you see the two arrows? One is in blue and the other in purple? The graph is not showing 'in and out' like that.
<Pirate_Hunter> histo: wouldnt be bale to help you there dont even know where to start especially since the image shows you arent receiving any traffic
<atlef> histo: well it seems he has problems with that, so...
<dlemcoe> Oh my god. I am sick of GPG
<nrcx17> Kubuntu kde3
<nrcx17> 4
<burhan> histo: its a trend graph that is updated every seconds; the blue line only shows your downlink activity; if you increase the timeout, the graph will sort it self out.
<dlemcoe> I put my fingerprint into launchpad, I get the e-mail in Evo and it will not parse it
<Blaqlight> dlemcoe, use PGP instead.
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> anyone know how i can print out a list of the songs in my playlist on rythmbox?
<dlemcoe> Are you serious? I'm not paying for it! lol
<Blaqlight> dlemcoe, well then ...
<dlemcoe> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
 * JoshuaRL is up, up, and away: Gone away for now.
<loquitus_of_borg> How would I do something like export FOO = `dirname `locate nsISupports.idl -l 1``. Problem is I have a nested command inside the ``
<Pirate_Hunter> Blade_Wizard_Fal: you mean print the playlist of all your songs on screen?
<nrcx17> I HATE COMCAST
<jamie25> atlef: how do I enable medibuntu repositories
<dlemcoe> nrcx this is not the official rant channel
<qr_> loquitus_of_borg: use $(command) instead of `command`, you can nest them that way
<jamie25> sorry i wasnt finished the question
<Gillpy> nrcx17: /join #rant
<atlef> !medibuntu | jamie25:
<ubottu> jamie25:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> pirate_hunter: no, i mean print out a list of all the songs in the playlist
<Pirate_Hunter> Blade_Wizard_Fal: weird never thought of that, well i dont know but do tell if you find out, have you searched online just incase
<dlemcoe> What legal reasons would there be?
<atlef> dlemcoe: ?
<dlemcoe> atlef: wut/
<gregge> is Alsa on when I disable Pulseaudio.. or do I need to do anything else?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> pirate_hunter: wasn't really sure where to look, so no, ive not searched online..
<histo> burhan: No I don't htink you understand it says receiving 300K/s then goes to 0k/s every tick.  I was downloading an iso at the time just to show.
<atlef> [01:19:44] <dlemcoe> What legal reasons would there be?
<Pirate_Hunter> Blade_Wizard_Fal: try google with search criteria ubuntu playlist print or something close to that
<dlemcoe> Oh, medibuntu I was referring to
<dlemcoe> Can someone help me with GPG?
<IndyGunFreak> dlemcoe: state your question...
<cambazz> hello. how can I remove a service, such as apache from starting up
<atlef> dlemcoe: did you go to the link provided by ubuto?
<gregge> is ALSA on by default when I disable Pulseaudio?
<tuxedup> today I bought a new mouse, but I am encoutering a problem with it.  When x first starts the mouse works (for about 3 secconds) but afterwards I m unable to use the mouse.  The buttons work, but Icannot move the cursor.  Any ideas what I should look into?  It is a plain old 3 button usb optical wired mouse
<arooni_____> is there anyway to watch olympics on ubuntu hardy?  i thought zattoo would work.. but it doesnt let me download (i'm from US)
 * Pirate_Hunter anyway past bed time got work later on so see yah for now ppl
<cambazz> (I am on a headless system)
<dlemcoe> Thank you. I put my fingerprint into Launchpad, then I get the e-mail and Evo will not parse it even with my e-mail in it
<thingfish> cambazz: I think you might be able to do that with sysvconfig
<candive> Hi all, Can Ubuntu 8.04.1 be installed without user name and password??? If I install without entering name & passwrd will install continue??? thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> gregge: if you disable pulseaudio i would suggest going into sound settings and changing it back to alsa
<burhan> cambazz: install bum
<histo> burhan: This has to be a known bug
<burhan> cambazz: oh, headless -- try man update-rc.d
<burhan> histo: could be check lp
<IndyGunFreak> candive: i would say that is highly unlikely.. you can set it to skip the login screen if you like, but its gonna probably require some user to be set up
<burhan> candive: no
<gregge> Pirate_Hunter: Ok.. where do I find the sound settings?
<trigpin> i need help with bash , im trying to make a script , when no ping it reconnects to wlan0
<Kvasten^> anyone know how to install ventrilos codec?
<burhan> trigpin: #bash
<IndyGunFreak> ventrilos?
<candive> Thank you I though so
<trigpin> burhan,  thanxs
<Pirate_Hunter> gregge: system>pref>sound
<dlemcoe> Did anyone see and could help me with my GPG prob?
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<gregge> Pirate_Hunter: *hrm* thanks :)
<Pirate_Hunter> gregge: but if youre asking me that it means you never had changed your sound settings so dont mess with them, would probably explain why you disabled pulseaudio thinking it wasnt working
<zChris> I cant play musin in audacious and music in flash at the sametime, any solutions ?
<zChris> music*
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: hi, why do you sigh
<kevin_123> is there any way to sync Evolution with another computer?  Like Plaxo  and Outlook?
<histo> burhan: I found it hardy picks the wrong driver for my card.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: cuz sometimes, people here just make me sigh..lol
<gregge> Pirate_Hunter: Ok. thanks for the info
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yah i knwo what you mean... "ill leave it as that"
<loquitus_of_borg> qr_: would that work in a makefile? Like say something like: FOO = $(locate somefile -l 1)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DuKiSa> hi i have grub eror 21 who i can fix it :| ?
<DuKiSa> i have that problem when i change my computer :|
 * Pirate_Hunter anyway bye "bye IndyGunFreak  take over lol"
<CrocoJet> exist some package to add/edit partitions (ext3/ntfs) in fstab ?
<DuKiSa> anobady can help me :|?
<dlemcoe> Hey
<unop> loquitus_of_borg, if you are writing a makefile, you should follow the POSIX sh shell syntax, not bash syntax (for portability) .. and $() is bash syntax
<CrocoJet> I have ubuntu 8.04 and I saw "UUID" in fstab, what is it ?
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: what do you mean when you changed your computer?
<dlemcoe> Evolution is giving me this about GPG:
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak when i took 64 bit machine
<dlemcoe> http://pastebin.ca/1172145
<ladyfantasy> $() is also ksh
<DuKiSa> from 32 :|
<DuKiSa> i have that problem :|
<zChris> CrocoJet: its a unique identifier for that hardiskpartition
<DuKiSa> i reinstal kubuntu
<DuKiSa> and nothing :|
<FloodBot1> DuKiSa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DuKiSa> i download last version and nothing :|
<unop> CrocoJet, a UUID is a unique identifier, each partition/filesystem has a unique one
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: how exactly did you "downgrade"
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak translate :| ?
<CrocoJet> zChris, how can I generate one UUID for my new harddisk, I would like automatic mount
<candive> ! flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DuKiSa> don`t undested my englis very bad :|
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: did you install 32bit Ubunty over 64bit, or what did you do?
<weatherhead> CrocoJet: you don't mount a hard disc, you mount a partition
<CrocoJet> yes sorry partition
<zChris> CrocoJet: you can use their names like /dev/sda3 instead, UUID is good if you move the harddrives around
<unop> CrocoJet, on should have already been generated .. as long as the partition has a filesystem.   blkid /dev/sdXX
<unop> one*
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<histo> burhan: trying to blacklist the wrong module hopefully it will find the proper one. Rebooting wish me luck
<CrocoJet> like old version so
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak i install the last version of kubuntu kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386
<DuKiSa> and when i start kubuntu i have grub error 21
<DuKiSa> :|
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: so how ar eyo here now?.. on another computer or the live CD or what?
<Kvasten^> whats the big difference on kubuntu and ubuntu?
<burhan> KDE vs. Gnome
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak on windows this is other hdd :)
<zChris> Kvasten^: what burhan said
<alistair_> Whats best pse swfdec or gnash? (swf player)
<DuKiSa> i have two hdd one is for kubuntu one is for windows
<Kvasten^> whats the different on KDE and Gnome then? :£
<IndyGunFreak> Kvasten^: its just preference really.... try both, decide what you like.
<CrocoJet> do I need put "relatime" ? "/dev/sdb1   /bkp1   ext3   relatime    0       2"
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak and :) what to do ?
<Kvasten^> preference?
<weatherhead> yes
<trigpin> KDE is cluttered and compicated while gnome is simple but thats just my opinion
<weatherhead> personal preference
<weatherhead> and KDE is broken in ubuntu, but that's my personal opinion
<viciouslime> yes, kubuntu is nothing short of hideous
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: will you take a paxil, i'm trying to decipher this... if i have an answer, i'll tell you... did you disconnect one hard drive while installing ubuntu?
<weatherhead> glad we agree on one thing ;-)
<viciouslime> if you do want to use kde, just forget about ubuntu
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak yes of course
<shoeunited> Some windows users like KDE.
<weatherhead> yes you want mandriva.... actually what am I saying
<viciouslime> but don't worry, you won't want to use kde, it's horrid too :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> again, that's personal opinion.  there's no need to be bashing kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: well thats your problem
<Shadowkllr> kde is working fine for me, infact gnome for some reason doesn't like my vid card
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak no
<viciouslime> yeh sorry
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> i discconet and now
<Kvasten^> can someone say what preference means in swedish?
<DuKiSa> when i try
<viciouslime> all of that is just my opinion
<FloodBot1> DuKiSa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DuKiSa> to run
<zChris> Shadowkllr: weird
<DuKiSa> ubutnu :|
<dlemcoe> What does "Secret key not availible" mean?
<Shadowkllr> inorite?
<stemount^> Kvasten^: preference is like a choice... or a favourite
<stemount^> Kvasten^: that make sense? :)
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: post your problem on the forums, see if they can help you.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: it means your secret key is not in your GPG keyring... if you've lost it completely, you're as we say in the geek world "hosed"
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak oke thanks :)
<Kvasten^> stemount^ is it the look? like different themes?
<dlemcoe> And is "hosing" reversabel?
 * shoeunited thinks The gnome kde should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, but Gnome's original plan was to be a Mac similarity, while KDE was for windows fans.
<dlemcoe> And is "hosing" reversable?
<stemount^> Kvasten^: exactly
<marce_> hi
<IndyGunFreak> shoeunited: i disagree, i think they were just intended to be two different GUIs
<Kvasten^> stemount^ like chaning theme in explorer in windows?
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<DuKiSa> many people have that problem :)
<stemount^> Kvasten^: Like changing Windows' theme, yes
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak some say Google super grub and follow instructions =] :|
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are only so many ways to arrange a 2-dimensional GUI, there are bound to be similarities somewhere.
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: if you've lost your secret key, and all means to revoke your key, then you have absolutely no chance to recover data encrypted with it
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: then i woudl follow that advice
<weatherhead> the NSA could probably do it given 18 months
<dlemcoe> There is no data with it right now
<Kvasten^> stemount^ slackware (Startx) is KDE right?
<weatherhead> ok well just revoke it, and start afresh
<dlemcoe> I JUST did that
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kvasten^: slack's a good choice if you don't want even halfway decent package management.
<dlemcoe> And I just did: "--gen-key
<stemount^> Kvasten^: yes, Slackware is KDE
<viciouslime> is there a nice easy gui way to turn off tap to click in hardy? :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> suse would probably be a better option
<weatherhead> slackware is a good choice if you want to spend all your time on linux deliberately breaking things just for the sadistic pleasure of spending days fixing them
<IndyGunFreak> stemount^: not necessarily, it has any GUI you want to put w/ it.
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak oke thanks a lot :Df
<weatherhead> but then that is just my opinion
<IndyGunFreak> i've used slackware w/ xfce
<Kvasten^> Daisuke_Laptop i have tryed slackware, but i think is very hard..
<stemount^> IndyGunFreak: indeed, but isn't KDE the default?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ okay, then i have tried it :) i like Gnome mutch more :)
<dlemcoe> weatherhead, What's the deal with my secret key, how can I maek a new one
<IndyGunFreak> Kvasten^: what is yoru rpoblem w/ Ubuntu.?
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: do you know anything about public key encryption?
<stemount^> Kvasten^: did you have something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Slackware.png
<IndyGunFreak> stemount^: i don't think so.. i actually thought Xfce was. could be wrong though, been ages since i used it(since the idea behind slack is to be light, i'd be very surprised if it defaults to KDE)
<Kvasten^> stemount^ yes
<dlemcoe> Not really
<Kvasten^> stemount^ exactly
<stemount^> Kvasten^: yeah, KDE then
<dlemcoe> I JUST made a new key, put da' fingerprint in launchpad, and I cannot make it work
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: I suggest you look at it.
<Kvasten^> IndyGunFreak i cant find out what codec i need to run ventrilo in ubuntu..
<IndyGunFreak> KDE is to Operating Systems, as Rosie O Donnell is to Playboy Playmates
<weatherhead> it's worth knowing the very basics before you get into it
<dlemcoe> can you help me just so I can sign this dang Codofconduct?
<IndyGunFreak> Kvasten^: well what is ventrilo?
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak you use slackware too ?
<IndyGunFreak> DuKiSa: i have
<stemount^> IndyGunFreak: a voice application, like Skype and Teamspeak
<candive> hha
<Kvasten^> IndyGunFreak a talk program for gamers.
<DuKiSa> IndyGunFreak have slackware installation like kubuntu grapich ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> IndyGunFreak: rosie sits on top of the playmates and provides a graphical user interface?
<IndyGunFreak> ic.. never used it or heard of it.
<IndyGunFreak> Daisuke_Ido: lol..
<candive> haha
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: basically you need to generate a new key pair, delete the old one forget it ever existed... then export the secret key somewhere ... REALLY REALLY REALLY safe where noone can get at it
<weatherhead> ever
<DuKiSa> :)
<weatherhead> except you
<milan> what is a good media player?
<stemount^> Kvasten^: I thought Ventrilo wasn't around for Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> milan: vlc is good.
<dlemcoe> hmm i see
<Tyler_Number_1> Tyler iz da best! Tyler iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Tyler!
<Tyler_Number_1> here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! Tyler IZ DA BOM!!!
<Tyler_Number_1> the crowd chants: Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler
 * dlemcoe makes new key
<Tyler_Number_1> GO TTyylleerr!!
<Tyler_Number_1> Tyler iz da best! Tyler iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Tyler!
<Tyler_Number_1> here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Tyler here we go! WOO! WOO! Tyler IZ DA BOM!!!
<Gillpy> Tyler_Number_1: bye
<FloodBot1> Tyler_Number_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Tyler_Number_1> the crowd chants: Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler Tyler
<dlemcoe> Is a key pair the same as
<candive> as for mixing distros I,m Dr. Frankenstien
<Tyler_Number_1> GO TTyylleerr!!
<Tyler_Number_1> Tyler iz da best! Tyler iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Tyler!
<dlemcoe> "--gen-key"?
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: the beauty of the system is that you can give your public key to anyone and everyone, and they can encrypt stuff that you can only decrypt with your secret key
<Kvasten^> stemount^ you can make a server. the client is possible to run throw wine
<kevin_123> a ridiculously newbie question, but here it is...I'm using Ubuntu with gnome.  Can I still use KDE programs?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ but how is the question..
<jrib> kevin_123: yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> kevin_123: absolutely
<dlemcoe> I know that part of it, but how do I make a, pair. --gen-key?
<weatherhead> but, word of warning, also make sure you have revoke certificates in a safe place, and set an expiry date on every key you make, especially if you export it to a keyserver
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_123: of course, you'll just have to install a lot of kde liraries
<IndyGunFreak> *libraries
<stemount^> Kvasten^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Daisuke_Laptop> i use amarok exclusively as my audio player :D
<stemount^> I see iTunes ;-)
<Kvasten^> stemount^ thx. ill type when im finished
<stemount^> Kvasten^: :)
<Kvasten^> stemount^ <3<3
<candive> What was that?????????? a test??????????
<stemount^> :):)
<zanberdo> question: what group must a user be a member of in order to ssh into a machine?
<dlemcoe> weatherhead: can you answer the questipn plz
<jrib> zanberdo: none.  ssh is not enabled by default by the way
<jrib> !ssh > zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo, please see my private message
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: to my shame I have never used gnuPG from the command line, only via GUI from KGPG
<weatherhead> so I do not know
<kevin_123> does having a lot of libraries installed slow things down?  Is it like services in windows?
<dlemcoe> orly
<Kvasten^> stemount^ how to see my wine version?
<dlemcoe> How do I go about getting KGPG?
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_123: naa.. what are you wanting to install that is a KDE app?
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: are you on GNOME?
<partisan11> kevin_123: I use Krusader & Konsole in Ubuntu Hardy and they work well (even though designed for KDE)
<Daisuke_Laptop> kevin_123: nowhere near as terrible as windows
<dlemcoe> yez
<ros_ross> hay
<stemount^> Kvasten^: how did you install it?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ wine doors..
<dlemcoe> weatherhead: yes
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: then I suggest using whatever gnome's equivalent is, instead of installing all the kde libraries etc. With this I can't help you, i have never really used GNOME
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_123: what exactly are you installing ?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ and playwithlinux
<kevin_123> I was just looking at Edubuntu and saw it's gnome based but comes with a KDE Edutainment suite so I was curious
<dlemcoe> oh. Okay thanks
<dlemcoe> Edutainment, wow
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: installing the kde libraries, takes about 2min, its not really an issue.. just like it wouldn't be an issue to install gnome libraries on KDE to run a Gnome app
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: you could look for a tutorial on gnuPG though
<Kvasten^> stemount^ i allready made that guide. but it steel ask for the codecs..
<kevin_123> as you can see - this is my FIRST linux install so I'm learning lots :)
<stemount^> Kvasten^: I have no idea :(
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: I know, but still if it's the only Qt app you're gonna run
<dlemcoe> Look, I just want to sign this codeofconduct and CANNOT BELIVE it is so hard
<Hamled|Erp> has anyone else had an issue with Adobe's Reader app where it consistently and continuously leaks memory and does not exit, and uses a very large portion of the CPU (considering that it shouldn't even be running anymore) ?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ :(:(
<viciouslime> dlemcoe: applications/accessories/passwords and encryption keys :)
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: GPG is the kind of thing you want tightly integrated into your DE
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: true, but if he likes that particular QT app, its nto a dealbreaker to install KDE libs.
<ScarEye_> Hey guys, Do you guys know if there is a Kubuntu 4.1 ISO ?
<stemount^> ScarEye_ Retro anyone? :)
<ScarEye_> using kde 4.1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: i didn't see him mentioning anything about GPG..
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: I know, but he doesn't "like that particular Qt app" he's never tried it
<milan>  what is a good media player?
<viciouslime> ScarEye yes
<viciouslime> it's called kubuntu KDE4 Remix
<weatherhead> well I assumed that's what we were on about with things like --gen-key floating around
<Gillpy> milan: mplayer
<Gillpy> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Daisuke_Laptop> weatherhead: again, it's about choice.  i only use one kde app, but that app's just *that* good.
<Gnea> !media | milan
<ubottu> milan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<weatherhead> Daisuke_Laptop: I know... incidentally what app is it
<ScarEye_> vicioulime:  KDE4 Remix is running 4.0
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: ?.. thats dlemco rattling about that, not kevin_123 (to my knowledge)
<Daisuke_Laptop> weatherhead: amarok.
<Nixk490> ello
<viciouslime> oh right yes sorry
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_123: what exactly are you wanting to install that is a KDE app?
<viciouslime> you have to add a nother repo to upgrade to 4.1
<weatherhead> Daisuke_Laptop: I use a few GTK apps,
<stemount^> Kvasten^: go to #ubuntu-se - It's a swedish support channel :)
<Rockj> Hum, where do I configure ubuntu to start amarok instead of rythmbox when I insert my ipod nano?
<bork> I'm having problems generating keys on hoary -- they all get flagged as compromised: (http://rafb.net/p/ekGxF484.html). I've updated ssh-keygen... anyone have any ideas?
<Kvasten^> stemount^ thx :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> weatherhead: and oh sweet jesus don't recommend exaile, rhythmbox, or banshee - all are severely lacking in my opinion :D
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: sorry IRC burnout. I'm a suse man we have like 4 lines every 2 hours to deal with :-P
<stemount^> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: system/pref/preferred apps
<viciouslime> ScarEye: pretty sure there's no iso though
<Daisuke_Laptop> bork: yeah, use a supported release.
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: lol.
<weatherhead> Daisuke_Laptop: I only use KDE, so I wasn't likely to recommend anything other than amarok
<Daisuke_Laptop> weatherhead: ahh
<ros_ross> alguém do Brasil??
<bork> ack, I meant hardy
<Gillpy> !br
<dlemcoe> This is just crazy. It is taking me an hour JUST TO sign this Codeofconduct. Why is it SO HARD
<weatherhead> Daisuke_Laptop: but not on ubuntu
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<weatherhead> I don't have an ubuntu install at the moment
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, Ive tried setting custom in multimedia tab and execute command  amarok without any success
<viciouslime> Daisuke_Laptop: there's nothing wrong with rhythmbox! :)
<bork> Daisuke_Laptop: meant hardy, sorry
<ScarEye_> Are you guys mostly using gnome or kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: are you sure you're putting the right command in there?
<dlemcoe> GNOME
<viciouslime> GNOME
<cambazz> hello. i got postgres running at a remote host, and  I like to allow access only tru a certain ip. how can I do this with iptables?
<Daisuke_Laptop> viciouslime: that's like saying there's nothing wrong with unnecessary amputation
<teq> Hi, can someone help me synicing my iphone with amarok? Thanks!!
<viciouslime> Daisuke_Laptop: :P what do you use then?
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, pretty sure I type amarok , yes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> viciouslime: if you're a masochist, then that's true
<Daisuke_Laptop> viciouslime: amarok
<dhall43231> hey can someone tell me a good channel to go to to ask question about webpage development
<DefunctProcess> which program to use for ripping from cd to mp3?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: what exact file are ar eyou trying to assign to amarok?
<weatherhead> BTW, whoever was on about iphone, if it's not jailbroken you're hosed
<dlemcoe> Can someone Query me and help with GPG. I am quite frustrated
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, I plugin my usb-thingie to my ipod and rythmbox is starting instead of amarok :/
<viciouslime> Daisuke_Laptop: I used to love amarok, but after a few months using rhythmbox.... i prefer rhythmbox
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: sorry I didn't realise you were just signing it. It's probably not even gpg you need
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, has anybody ever wiped a hard disk so no data can be recovered?  I want to know how much time it takes.
<Gillpy> dhall43231: #web maybe ?
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: I just saw private key and assumed you were encrypting stuff. What are you actually trying to do
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: ah.. ok.. i'm not sure if you can get an Ipod to autostart Amarok or not.. never tried myself.
<Gillpy> dhall43231: just a guess though
<Daisuke_Laptop> viciouslime: i actually went the other way, i started with rhythmbox, and then went to amarok
<candive> BIG Hammer and drills
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, I just got myself an iPod - I guess ill figure it out somehow tho
 * weatherhead prefers whatever is best integrated to the DE he is using, which is KDE, and therefore, amarok
<regulardrake> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: what kind of ipod?
<viciouslime> Daisuke_Laptop: fair enough, the beauty of choice lol :)
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, iPod nano v3
<weatherhead> excuse me, a KDE/GNOME debate has just started on #suse :p
<weatherhead> ... and it's ended
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: cool.. good luck getting it workin.. :)
<dlemcoe> weatherhead: signing the Ubuntu Code o' conduct
<TurboBee> does anyone know of a xen guide for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<weatherhead> dlemcoe: what is that?
<bork> ﻿﻿I'm having problems generating ssh keys on hardy -- they all get flagged as compromised: (http://rafb.net/p/ekGxF484.html). I've updated ssh-keygen... does anyone have any ideas?
<dlemcoe> weatherhead: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/
<Daisuke_Laptop> Rockj: in nautilus > edit > preferences > Media, change Music Player from Rhythmbox to Amarok
<dlemcoe> sorry
<dlemcoe> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember/
<IndyGunFreak> Daisuke_Laptop: he tried that.
<IndyGunFreak> his ipod is still opening rhythmbox
<mortal1> hello all, is ubuntu still having difficulties with flash plugins in firefox?
<kevin_123> anyone know of a site with good instructions to jailbreak an iPhone of iPod touch?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh.
<mortal1> err 64 bit firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_123: google.
<kevin_123> flash works for me
<Shadowkllr> question-(just trying to understand an apache concept)-I have nothing in the directory that apache points to right now, but I was trying to setup phpmyadmin, so I followed the tutorial and added "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf" to the apache conf.....well it worked so i now type localhost/phpmyadmin, im justnot sure why it worked and i would like to know what's actually going on
<mortal1> thought adobe would have released a 64bit version of their flash plugin by now
<Rockj> Daisuke_Laptop, ahh. Thanks. Now I just need to figure out how to get Amarok to display in that menu :)
<jrib> mortal1: nope, click the yellow bar that shows up in firefox when you need flash (visit badgerbadgebadger for example).
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: i thought you said you tried that?
<Gillpy> Shadowkllr: not right place to ask try #apache
<Shadowkllr> ah ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> Rockj: or you could set it to do nothing, and open amarok manually
<Rockj> IndyGunFreak, I didn't try nautilus preferences, only system->pref->prefered applications..
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<kbrosnan> jrib: that flash plugin won't work for 64 bit linux
<nullmin1> how can I delete a list of files using rm?
<l337ingDisorder> I need a bit of help please - what should I have for dinner?
<jrib> kbrosnan: yes it will.  nspluginwrapper will be set up automatically
<Mythril> which command allows you to run a command per word of input (Do I even make sense?)
<Daisuke_Laptop> l337ingDisorder: stop.  if you have a legitimate question regarding ubuntu, then ask
<Gillpy> Mythril: you dont make sense
<mortal1> jrib, I'm on a amd64bit system.  I went and installed the plugin as usual as i would do for a 32bit system
<mortal1> but it doesn't work
<jrib> mortal1: what do you mean by "as usual"?  Be specific
<Rockj> Daisuke_Laptop, IndyGunFreak : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844654    (the gedit trick will do this I guess, BRB - killing X )
<mortal1> i.e. i went to a site that said i needed flash, I 'clicked to install plugin' and auto downloaded the flash-nonfree from the repos
<mortal1> when I restarted firefox flash still didn't work
<jrib> !who | mortal1
<ubottu> mortal1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IndyGunFreak> mortal1: didn't you say you're using 64bit?
<erichammond> Mythril: Are you looking for xargs?
<mortal1> IndyGunFreak: yes
<jrib> mortal1: what version of ubuntu?
<mortal1> amd64
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | mortal1
<ubottu> mortal1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Mythril> erichammond yes, exactly
<Mythril> erichammond think you
<Mythril> *thank
<weixiu> fg
<erichammond> Mythril: Note that xargs will run one command for each N arguments.  If you want to do it once per individual argument, use xargs -n1
<mortal1> IndyGunFreak: it says "no install canidate
<IndyGunFreak> mortal1: dunno, i don't mess w/ 64bit...
<IndyGunFreak> if i wanted problems while computing, id' use vista
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: 64-bit is great,
<mnk0> ahh fwk
<IndyGunFreak> weatherhead: i guess great is in the eye of the beholder, i found the hoop jumping ridiculous, and it wasn't "that" much faster than 32bit(barely noticeable to me)
<TurboBee>  is this guide ok to use for ubuntu hardy ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<weatherhead> IndyGunFreak: I do a lot of audio/multimedia work, really found a massive boost in performance in some things
<mortal1> weatherhead: so do I need to go and download a 32bit version of firefox?
<jdlcrx> hi, I CANT add more images to my wallpapers list.. Im using ubuntu
<mortal1> per se the howto?
<alistair_> Whats best pse swfdec or gnash? (swf player)
<jdlcrx> Ubuntu hardy
<IndyGunFreak> mortal1: did you follow the instructions int hat link I sent you?.. i do know that, yes, y ou need to do that.
<jrib> mortal1: no, you don't need to.  That would work, but it's not necessary
<DefunctProcess> which program to use for ripping from cd to mp3?
 * IndyGunFreak stands corrected
<Dazed> I'm having a problem with pidgin.. I've set it up with google talk and msn, and it gives me new email notifications, even tells me the subject line of all my unread mails... but when i click the buttons to go to the inboxes.. it takes me to the login page, and doesn't login for me... is there anything I can do?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought thats what that link said.
<napolissimo87> ciao
<napolissimo87> !list
<mortal1> those instructions look out of date for hardy
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: it says more
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<B3z3rk3r> jdlcrx: pm me if u need a walk thru
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: 32bit flash works on 64bit firefox through nspluginwrapper
<mortal1> jrib: so according to the guide it says I need to manually install a copy of ubuntu besides the one that I already have
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: gotcha..
<jdlcrx> I can't add wallpapers using the "add" button...
<jrib> mortal1: no it doesn't... read the introduction
<mortal1> ...k
<theraptor> how can I make ubuntu recognise my linksys wireless-g notebook adapter
<jrib> mortal1: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper'
<freddyr0> Mermie is an spamming bot
<jrib> mortal1: sorry, I meant: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Odd-rationale> theraptor: can you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep Network" ?
<jrib> freddyr0: are you one as well?
<ikonia> freddyr0: Mermie is not in #ubuntu
<freddyr0> no
<freddyr0> but im receiving a lot of spam
<freddyr0> now from pulsebombu
<ikonia> freddyr0: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - visit #freenode
<jrib> freddyr0: tell #freenode
<freddyr0> oh im sorry then
<theraptor> Odd-rationale: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Dazed> ﻿I'm having a problem with pidgin.. I've set it up with google talk and msn, and it gives me new email notifications, even tells me the subject line of all my unread mails... but when i click the buttons to go to the inboxes.. it takes me to the login page, and doesn't login for me... is there anything I can do?
<rikyrivera> join #aix
<shonen> hey everyone
<Odd-rationale> theraptor: you have a broadcom chip. try enabling it in the System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers
<teq> Hi, can someone help me synicing my iphone with amarok? Thanks!!
<IndyGunFreak> theraptor: you'll need to download the firmware for that device..
<theraptor> thanks, I will try that
<freddyr0> whats aix?
<kevin_123> "install the Windows version of mono to run .NET applications"  -  does anyone know how to fix this or should I go to the wine channel?
<DefunctProcess> why cant i select mp3 in sound juicer?
<mortal1> http://rafb.net/p/1CwYZ419.html
<Odd-rationale> theraptor: let me know if you need help. i have the exact same chipset...
<mortal1> jrib: ^
<FAJALOU> Hi my friends is using GTK windows themer and when he  double click the titlebar, the window maximizes; it doesn't scroll it up.  How can he fix this?
<ikonia> kevin_123: if you want to install windows stuff - wine is the only real option
<Hackerlife> Hi I am using GTK windows themer and when i double click the titlebar, the window maximizes; it doesn't scroll it up.  How can i fix this?
<ikonia> Hackerlife: sounds like your using compiz
<teq> Where can i get help to sync my iphone with amarok?
<kevin_123> that last quote was my message when trying to install a windows app with wine
<ikonia> Hackerlife: sorry, you should / want to use compiz
<ikonia> kevin_123: ok there you go then
<Hackerlife> ikonia: yes i am.
<dumbdum> Hello, I want to download "Zenmap" the gui for Nmap. Could someone supply the correct syntax?
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | teq all i'll say is, good luck.
<ubottu> teq all i'll say is, good luck.: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Hackerlife> o
<weatherhead> kevin_123: you could install mono and try that
<Hackerlife> ok
<weatherhead> kevin_123: like it says
<juro> checking my system, Opera takes up 48% of my cpu power ...
<jrib> mortal1: pastebin the output of 'ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins', the contents of 'about:plugins' when you put it in your browser, and what http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ says about your version of flash
<FAJALOU> ikonia:  in compiz animations shade animation is set to shade,,, but it maximizes anyways.
<ikonia> FAJALOU: huh ?
<ikonia> FAJALOU: are you having the same problem as hackerlife ?
<kevin_123> is mono a linux app?
<FAJALOU> lol it's the exact same problem; i was asking for him,,, but he got on :p
<kevin_123> I can't install it with apt-get
<ikonia> kevin_123: you'll need the .net version most porbably
<FAJALOU>  in compiz: The animations plugin: shade animation is set to shade,,, but it maximizes anyways.
<kevin_123> maybe have to use windows to jailbreak my ipod :(
<FAJALOU> kevin_123:  doesn't amarok work well w/ an ipod?
<Rockj> What command does ubuntu run when ejecting an usb/ipod device?
<ikonia> Rockj: basiclly unmounts it
<weatherhead> kevin_123: mono is a linux app. Not sure how to install it in ubuntu
<FAJALOU> ikonia: does that make sense?
<theraptor> Odd-rationale: it seems to work now thanks
<kevin_123> someone here said that you would need to jailbreak your ipod to get it to work in linux
<Rockj> ikonia, but just unmounting it with unmount is not enough. Doesnt trigger funky "disconnecting" thing on my ipod
<kevin_123> oohhh - ipod touch
<Odd-rationale> theraptor: np
<ikonia> FAJALOU: not really
<henux> I am compiling some project what uses GL/glu and GL/glut.h but its not finding them. Which packages do I have to install?
<Rockj> ikonia, I think there is some eject thingie
<mortal1> http://rafb.net/p/zFY4Ks10.html
<ikonia> Rockj: eject "device file" maybe
<mortal1> jrib: ^
<ikonia> Rockj: there is an eject command
<IndyGunFreak> Rockj: jsut right click and choose unmount... wait a second, and disconnect
<neurobuntu> yton
<Rockj> hum, it is mounted with gvfs-fuse-daemon ..
<Rockj> it has to have some kind of user command that I can call to eject as normal user
<Rockj> instead of using sudo .
<ikonia> Rockj: right click on it on the desktop
<Bytor4232> Anybody know why mplayer isn't even trying to disable gnome-screensaver?
<ikonia> Rockj: is it mounted in userspace ?
<Bytor4232> gmplayer does, but mplayer itself does not.  It only tries to disable xscreensaver.
<Bytor4232> xubuntu 8.04.1
<juro> can anyone tell my why Opera (operapluginwrap) eats up nearly 50% of my cpu resources?
<Rockj> ikonia, yes, I guess. And there is no desktop icon for the ipod
<shonen> hey everyone
<weatherhead> juro: at the risk of being obvious.... because it's shit
<Rockj> ubuntu mounts it automagically when inserting usb-thingie
<ikonia> Rockj: you guess ?
<ikonia> Rockj: probably not usrspace then
<kevinOO> !language | weatherhead
<ubottu> weatherhead: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rockj> and I configured nautilius to fire up amarok automagically when I insert usb.
<juro> weatherhead: hmm, interesting comment. why would you say that?
<weatherhead> sorry
<Rockj> ikonia, gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/rockj/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=rockj)
<Rockj> I guess that's userspace?
<Rockj> wait
<weatherhead> juro: why bother to use a proprietary app when firefox, konqueror etc are as good?
<weatherhead> isn't this why we ditched windows in the first place
<ikonia> Rockj: if you unmount it then it should be safe to remove
<mortal1> jrib: did you see my post?
<weatherhead> and as you say, it's a bit of a resource hog on desktop systems
<juro> weatherhead: ever heard of cross browser testing?
<mortal1> weatherhead: have you gotten flash to work on 64bit?
<weatherhead> juro: I have heard of it, but I don't like to think about it. The market penetration of opera is what, 1% or something?
<weatherhead> mortal1: in suse, yes.
<B3z3rk3r> juro: if you are having probs with Opera, have a look at this link http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/07/02/9-web-browsers-for-linux/
<ttsty> hello
<Rockj> ikonia, /dev/sdd1 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<ikonia> mortal1: I have it working here, no problem
<Rockj> there we go
<ttsty> i have a problem with power management
<weatherhead> mortal1: I don't use ubuntu, so Isuppose I can't help you there
<ikonia> Rockj: thats different
<ikonia> Rockj: can you unmount it
<jrib> mortal1: yes, but did you pastebin the other two things I asked for?
<juro> B3z3rk3r: thank you.
<ttsty> i configure it to tunrn the monitor auto, but it doesnt work
<juro> weatherhead: so?
<mortal1> jrib: that website gave me no info
<B3z3rk3r> juro: no
<mentat> hey guys is there a way to access my WINDOWS admin SHARES aka c$ over my network using ubuntu
<mortal1> it just says click here to install plugin
<Rockj> ikonia, yup - but ipod still says it is connected tho.
<weatherhead> juro: I don't know. I don't understand web development and I guess I never will.
<B3z3rk3r> juro: lol..meant np
<ikonia> mentat: sure, samba
<mortal1> even though it's already installed
<mentat> ikonia:
<ttsty> is there any other utility can do this
<mentat> i tink its instalked
<weatherhead> Why aren't there just proper standards that web browsers properly adhere to
<mentat> whats the next step?
<ikonia> Rockj: what about if you do eject /dev/sdc or what ever it was
<weatherhead> or are there.... but if they are why is cross browser testing necessary
<ikonia> mentat: do you know how to mount drives ?
<danhs> hey, I have a pretty simple question
<Rockj> ikonia, give me a sec, Ill try
<mentat> not really
<mentat> but i notice that i have a FOLDER called MEDIA
<danhs> ikonia: Iuse the panelplugin
<mentat> and its shows my C: drive files
<juro> weatherhead: there are. the biggest problem is Internet Explorer (surprise!) but all of them are a bit different
<mentat> but not my efghior j
<ikonia> mentat: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your_windows_user //yourwindowsbox/yourshare /your_local_mount_pojnt
<Rockj> ikonia, not eject. My cdrom came out - hehe
<mentat> ah thanks
<jrib> mortal1: and the final missing thing?
<danhs> How can i forward system alert emails to my outside email address?
<ikonia> Rockj: can you not do eject /dev/sdc1 ?
<ikonia> Rockj: or whatever the device file was
<mortal1> i couldn't find an about pluigns thing
<danhs> I saw this article http://www.g-loaded.eu/2007/12/07/email-notifications-from-a-linux-system/ about forwarding emails that are sent to root
<danhs> for stuff like cron jobs
<unop> weatherhead, sometimes the standards are vague and each browser is implemented subject to interpretation
<weatherhead> juro: I know they are different, I use konqueror :-) I like to think of it as "creative"
<ikonia> danhs: set up an mta
<danhs> but I'd like to get alerts sent to my gmail account
<jrib> mortal1: type "about:plugins" in your address bar and press enter
<mortal1> or whatever you requested, it came out with a :p in the middle
<danhs> ikonia: I need to setup a whole mta?
<mortal1> exactly
<weatherhead> yet another reason why "web applications" are just wrong
<danhs> ikonia: I can't use smtp or something?
<Rockj> ikonia, I used eject %d in amarok, where %d is device .
<jrib> mortal1: exactly what?
<juro> weatherhead: no, creativity starts and stops with lynx
<ikonia> danhs: how else do you expect your local mail client to forward to the outside world
<mortal1> seperate that : and p for me
<weatherhead> juro: touche.
<ikonia> Rockj: thats interesting
<danhs> ikonia: an mta seems pretty heavyweight if all I want is to get email alerts
<ikonia> danhs: not really
<mortal1> I'm seeing it as a tounge face thing
<jrib> mortal1: you just did it... it's a : and a p
<ikonia> danhs: your box has no way of going to the outside world
<Rockj> Ill try from command line ikonia - before ggeting amarok to act as it should
<danhs> ikonia: no?  how could I setup a really simple mta for just this limited purpose?
<ikonia> danhs: are you on a dsl / cable line at home ?
<teq> In the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone tutorial, can some one tell me what does "installer" means?
<danhs> and once done, how could I get emails from my local user account sent to my internet email
<danhs> ikonia: yes
<Rockj> ikonia, eject /media/IPOD actually tells me that device is busy..
<ikonia> danhs: then  you shouldn't set up a mail server
<mortal1> I don't know where an : p about plugins thing is
<ikonia> Rockj: ahh its it in use/locked by armaok ?
<ttsty> power management doesnt work with me.
<teq> ikonia, can u tell me how to sync my iphone with amarok?
<mortal1> could you tell me where to look?
<ttsty> can some one help
<danhs> ikonia: ?  I don't want a mail server...just want to send alerts to gmail acount
<ikonia> teq: no, sorry
<Nixk490> hi
<dmoerner> teq, you are supposed to follow these isntructions: http://www.touchdev.net/wiki/How_to_Escape_Jail
<Nixk490> hi
<ikonia> danhs: you need a mail server to get the mail from your box to the outside world
<danhs> ikonia: but you said I shouldn't set one up
<ikonia> danhs: correct
<ikonia> danhs: mail server are not for use on home lines
<jrib> mortal1: go to your address bar and type all of the following without spaces: a b o u t : p l u g i n s
<danhs> ikonia: okay, so how should I get emails to my gmail account when cron fails?
<mortal1> ah thank you
<ikonia> danhs: without some form of smtp server running, I don't see how you can
<shonen> dahns: you need some type of external routing to an open mailserver, which isn't really....easy to find. it's apparently easy for you to tie in mutt or a mail client to the gmail servers if you have an account.
<ikonia> shonen: cron can't use things like mutt
<shonen> mail can i believe
<danhs> shonen: this must be a rather common situation.  if my mail stays on the local box (work box or my home server) it's not so useful to me
<juro> has anyone managed to get the Mysql Tools running on Ubuntu? (or can point me to something similar)
<ikonia> shonen: Hmmm maybe
<danhs> shonen: I don't use the cli mail applicatoin.  I use gmail all the time
<ikonia> juro: uwhich tools ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jrib: what's wrong with actually typing that out?  config i could understand, it's easy to screw things up, but afaik, plugins is just a list of installed and activated plugins
<testy> power management doesnt work with me.
<testy> can some one help
<shonen> a cli application would be something that you will need to look into i would think if you are running a script
<juro> ikonia: Mysql Tools (mysql Query Browser, Mysql Administration Tool, etc)
<ikonia> juro: working fine here
<mortal1> http://rafb.net/p/oWOmmL81.html
<jrib> Daisuke_Laptop: :p turns into a smiley for mortal1 and he didn't understand what I wanted
<juro> ikonia: how did you install them?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahhh
<ikonia> juro: just selected the packages out the repos and clicked "install"
<alistair_> Hi I have swfdec installed, but get this message on youtube:
<alistair_> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<slayton> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xim> does ubuntu hardy come with a mail server installed and running automatically?
<Daisuke_Laptop> xim: no
<shonen> dahns: im going to go out on a limb and say you are using ubuntu :-P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780509
<ikonia> xim: postfix is marked as default
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be fairly irresponsible if it was running by default
<shonen> shows one way to accomplish updates.
<shonen> or emails like you would like
<flea> so , it has to be well known, network-manager is broken for wep ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> flea: works perfectly fine
<flea> still having to start wlan0 via command line here
<ikonia> flea: some cards have issues with wep/drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> we have different cards, it would seem
<mortal1> http://rafb.net/p/oWOmmL81.html
<shonen> flea, it depends on the card and chipset you have. Broadcom is one that CAN cause problems, but they have a driver for it now.
<flea> i mean even network-manager not the applet is broken, i can not add/edit networks
<alistair_> how to Enable the Multiverse repository??
<ikonia> flea: I again suspect that is down to your card
<flea> shonen: ok, its bcm
<Daisuke_Laptop> !multiverse | alistair_
<ubottu> alistair_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<weatherhead> flea: network manager is always broken
<xim> ikonia: is postfix modular or like compatible?  im trying to use php mail, do you know if that works with postfix?
<shonen> have you tried installing the restricted driver for the bcm card?
<ikonia> weatherhead: thats harsh
 * flea thx god for understanding iwconfig 
<flea> shonen: yes
<jrib> mortal1: let me try installing the version you have here
<ikonia> xim: php's mail command is not mail server specific
<flea> iwconfig is not a prob
<shonen> haha iwconfig is fun
<shonen> :P
<weatherhead> ikonia: I didn't mean completely broken :-) Just, like stubborn
<flea> i just wanted a new system to work with all its gui's not 99.9% of them
<mortal1> ikonia: what did you have to do to get flash working on a 64 bit system?
<flea> can iwconfig call dhcpcd/dhclient?
<shonen> right clicking on network manager, make sure enable wireless is up?
<ikonia> mortal1: just install the plugin
<ikonia> flea: no
<flea> i dont know how, thus having to call dhclient after
<flea> ok
<ikonia> dhclient "device"
<xim> ikonia: so as long as php is correctly running, then the default (postfix) mail thing should work with it?  do you know where i could find any info on how to test it to see if it is working?
<mortal1> odd, I installed the plugin using the mozilla repo fetch thingy
<mortal1> didn't work
<danhs> ikonia would ssmtp do the trick for me?
<ikonia> xim: it won't just send mail out on to the internet, you have to set up your mail server
<danhs> or esmtp
<flea> thx all, just wanted to make sure i wasnt totally crazy
<alistair_> Daisuke_Laptop, this seems to do nothing in terminal: !multiverse
<ikonia> danhs: I personally don't think so, as smtp servers should not be run on home lines, and ISP's normally block them
 * Daisuke_Laptop headdesks
<jrib> mortal1: ok, I tried and it's working so lets start over.  Open a terminal and do 'sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree'
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: go to the link that popped up when i entered that
<Daisuke_Laptop> err
<xim> ikonia: i dont wanna make you expalin too much but im not really even sure what to put into google to find out about it
<shonen> ssmtp can use remote smtps i believe, like gmails
<Daisuke_Laptop> alistair_, not ikonia
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: entered what ?
<danhs> ikonia: why couldn't I just connect to gmail's smtp server?
<mortal1> lol hang on
<danhs> seems easy enough
<ikonia> xim: where are docs on setting up mail servers
<mortal1> I just went to badgerbadgerbadger.com
<mortal1> and it worked
<mortal1> ...
<mortal1> odd
<ikonia> danhs: because you won't be able to authenticate
<FloodBot1> mortal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> danhs: and cron is dumb in the way it mails out
<jrib> mortal1: heh, ok.  Make sure something like google video works
<entropy51423> Anyone have Open Arena?
<Dusk_> my wireless button of laptop doesn't work..i can connect the wireless networks even if it's closed
<mortal1> um, what did i do again?
<jrib> mortal1: nothing
<jdrake> Is it possible for these: http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/hardy/MD5SUMS to be wrong? I have downloaded a cd with a combination of jigdo and bittorrent but the cd does check out when booting it in a vm.
<xim> ikonia: thx i think i found something
<jrib> md5sums | jdrake
<jrib> !md5sums | jdrake
<ubottu> jdrake: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<jrib> jdrake: check against those
<shonen> ikonia: i thought you could set smtp authentication in ssmtp
<mortal1> ubuntu is criticizing my lack of compound sentences? lol
<entropy51423> Anyone have Open Arena? If so you want to play online?
<jdrake> They are not the same as mine.
<ikonia> shonen: your right, but he was asking how to connect directly to a remote gmail server I believe
<ikonia> entropy51423: please don't canvas in here
<entropy51423> Canvas?
<ikonia> entropy51423: look for players
<flea> nm-editor seems to be incomplete
<jdrake> What does the integrity test do exactly?
<DuKiSa> blah :|
<DuKiSa> grub error 15.. anobady can help me;|
<Dusk_> my wireless button of laptop doesn't work..i can connect the wireless networks even if it's closed
<entropy51423> okay, I was just realizing I have it by default signed into the wrong thing, sorry
<jrib> jdrake: "they" being the ones on the wiki and "mine" being the ones you computed on your machine with the file you downloaded?
<jdrake> jrib, yes
<entropy51423> Is there a off topic section for Ubuntu
<jdrake> I would think the torrent would at least have been nice.
<ikonia> entropy51423: #ubuntu-offtopic
<entropy51423> okay thanks
<jrib> jdrake: you sure it finished downloading completely?  Checked the size?
<DuKiSa> grub error 15.. anobady can help me;|
<jdrake> Transmission says it is done, I can't compare the size because I only ever seek them in kilobytes, not bytes.
<jrib> jdrake: what image exactly?
<alistair_> so to enable Swfdec Flash Player do I just go to the multiverse repository and enable everything there?
<some_person> for some reason, the computer freezes indefinitely when it goes into the screensaver. it doesn't freeze up when I go into the screensaver options menu. anyone know why this happens?
<jdrake> b51cab654f1c0c3c0e54eebffa9f3d79  ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso      732501870 bytes
<bazhang> !grub | DuKiSa
<ubottu> DuKiSa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> alistair_: no,
<ikonia> alistair_: just install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<DuKiSa> bazhang i don`t have that problem i have problem grub error 15..
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> i don`t install windows after that and that shits..
<bazhang> DuKiSa, read the second link
<bazhang> DuKiSa, no cursing
<ikonia> DuKiSa: please mind the language
<DuKiSa> ikonia oke sryy :|
<mortal1> DuKiSa: earmuffs man, earmuffs
<DuKiSa> but my problem is.... grub error 15.... i must fix it i install fresh ubuntu when i start grub error 15
<DuKiSa> i reload grub and nothing:|
<mortal1> lol
<jrib> jdrake: I'll download it here and check, give me a couple of minutes
<ikonia> DuKiSa: read the second link as bazhang suggested
<DuKiSa> grub error 21*
<DuKiSa> sryy
<DuKiSa> :
<bazhang> DuKiSa, actually read the link.
<jdrake> jrib, thank you
<DuKiSa> bazhang i read it yesterday.
<alistair_> ikonia, Tks
<SeaPhor> DuKiSa, look here also,,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766019
<alistair_> ikonia, still get the '
<alistair_> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<alistair_> ' msg
<isharis> i <3 ubuntu
<bazhang> DuKiSa, not very carefully apparently
<DuKiSa> SeaPhor error 21 not 15 my fall :|
<isharis> I moved from Windows afte 5+ years ;)
<isharis> it feels so great
<ikonia> alistair_ you have multiple flash version installed from what I read earlier
<the_darkside_986> Hi everyone. I am trying to customize an Ubuntu start menu to look like Windows 2000's start menu. It helps new Ubuntu users here. I looked in the Gnome registry (gconf-editor) but I couldn't find the settings for it. Thanks.
<isharis> i'm officially a linux fanboy. :)
 * SeaPhor agrees with bazhang 
<the_darkside_986> *I mean, just the button itself on the panel.
<DuKiSa> :(
<ikonia> the_darkside_986: thats just an icon theme
<DuKiSa> blah anobady can help me with grub error 21;|
<ikonia> DuKiSa: read the linnk
<the_darkside_986> Ok could someone point me to information about how to set the icon theme.
<ikonia> !icon > the_darkside_986
<ubottu> the_darkside_986, please see my private message
<bazhang> DuKiSa, perhaps make a post on the forums when you know your grub error or have read some links given you.
<Bytor4232> isharis: Welcome to the darkside.
<the_darkside_986> ubottu has no idea about it either.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isharis> Bytor4232: Bright side, rather. :-)
<CorpseFeeder> How do I make Amarok play through USB audio card?
<Bytor4232> isharis: Depends on your perspective ;)
<isharis> I was usually seen in the blue screen of death.. :D
<jdrake> Where does transmission store informatoin? ~/.transmission doesn't have anything
<ikonia> DuKiSa: grub error 21 21 : "Unknown boot failure"; This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<alistair_> ikonia, I have movie player, swfdec and gstreamer thats OK isnt it?
<jrib> jdrake: bbd21ded02c06b41c59485266833937a  ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso   agrees with the wiki
<B3z3rk3r> the_darkside_986: u just want to change your icons?
<ikonia> alistair_: I thought you had installed flash earlier ?
<jdrake> jrb, did you use a torrent?
<alistair_> ikonia, I took other off because I thought would be conflicts can you advise what I need to install?
<ikonia> alistair_: I suspect its not been removed correctly
<jrib> jdrake: downloaded directly from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<the_darkside_986> B3z3rk3r, i am aware i need to change an icon but i don't know which one. something that starts with a d and is a png, but that's all i remember.
<alistair_> What should be removed correctly?
<ikonia> alistair_: I don't know, I don't know how you installed it
<jdrake> Would rsync work good enough to try to fix the one I have, if it is broken?
<jdrake> I don't want to download that much when I already have something that should be mostly complete
<jrib> jdrake: no idea if rsync can do that
<ikonia> jdrake: no
<CorpseFeeder> How do I make Amarok play through a USB audio card? I don't see any option to select it for output. In Rhythmbox I can just choose it in System>Preferences>Sound... but Amarok just ignores this selection....
<ikonia> jrib: it wasn't started with rsync so can't resume
<isharis> What are the major changes between 8.04 and 8.04.1?
<ikonia> isharis: bug fixes
<isharis> Or one best minor fix
<computer> hi what is = to ipconfig for linux so i can find out my router's ip?
<computer> in command line
<Daisuke_Laptop> isharis: just the updates that have come out between then and .1's release
<isharis> ikonia: How easy is it to upgrade?
<isharis> I'm on 8.04.
<ikonia> isharis: very
<Daisuke_Laptop> computer: ifconfig?
<macros> ifconfig
<computer> ipconfig /all
<ikonia> isharis: you've probalby already updated if you've connected tot he intenet
<Daisuke_Laptop> isharis: have you been updating?
<isharis> Yes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> if so you're already there
<jake_> where do i go to register my nick on here?
<isharis> I had updated when I installed Ubuntu.
<isharis> Is that it? :O
<ikonia> !register | jake
<ubottu> jake: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ikonia> isharis: your done
<isharis> How do I check version number?
<isharis> Detailed version number.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it won't show as 8.04.1
<ikonia> isharis: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: yes it will
<Daisuke_Laptop> suffice it to say that if you've been updating, you have the same thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: ah, nice
<isharis> Yup
<isharis> I'm on 8.04.1
<isharis> :)
<isharis> Thanks, ikonia
<isharis> :)
<FloodBot1> isharis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ikonia: wasn't sure that would actually change
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: base doesn't relese does, check it out
<alistair_> ikonia, What you have to do with Linux is to close and restart FF before Flash works I just found - hope that useless bit of information is useful!!!
<ikonia> Daisuke_Laptop: handy to know base release and current update
<ikonia> alistair_: not really, I'm working fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> release didn't change, but description did
<Daisuke_Laptop> quite nice, actually
<jdlcrx> Im having a problem, my images files are not considered as it.. I mean.. when they are images.. normally u can see a preview as an icon on a browser window.. but i cant
<isharis> Yeah
<jdlcrx> and by the way
<isharis> I agree with you Daisuke_Laptop, it's clean. :)
<jdlcrx> somebody can tell me how can i send a bug report?
<CorpseFeeder> can someone tell the people in the #amarok channel to wake up? Thanks.
<alistair_> Can anyone advise what they do with xchat to be notified when someone addresses them eg sound??
<ikonia> jdlcrx: login to launchapd.net and log a bug
<mentat_> hey guys quick question
<chieffancypant1> how do I adjust the preference of wireless networks?  I keep switching over to my neighbors account
<Daisuke_Laptop> alistair_: settings > preferences > alerts
<mentat_> just got the message
<michalski> hey im having some trouble adding policy to firestarter
<amenado> chieffancypant1-> uncheck roaming mode
<mentat_> i just got an error when running the following command
<Ontolog> The Network Settings wizard sucks. It doesn't actually apply my Location change unless I modify something in the location. Also I still must do a manual sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after getting my changes "applied".
<mentat_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //mentat-pc/backup2,
<mentat_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mentat_>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<mentat_>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<mentat_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<chieffancypant1> ﻿amenado: Thanks homeslice
<mentat_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> mentat_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nutt718> Hello everyone
<ikonia> hi Nutt718
<michalski> hello im having some trouble adding policy to firestarter
<michalski> can anyone help?
<alistair_> Daisuke_Laptop, just to get it right this message I just sent you is a private message or what?
<ari_stress> morning guys :)
<Nutt718> Is there a Linux version of Tunebite?
<isharis> #windows actually exists :O
<mentat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37584/
<mentat_> can ya check that out
<ikonia> Nutt718: no idea
<goanookie> lol isharis
<mentat_> thats the error i get
<ikonia> mentat_: what command are you using
<Juston-CTC> brb
<Daisuke_Laptop> alistair_: i didn't get any private messages
<mentat_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your_windows_user //yourwindowsbox/yourshare /your_local_mount_pojnt
<isharis> goanookie: lol.. I thought freenode was for open-source stuff. :D
<Nutt718> any applications similar to Tunebite?
<slayton> freenode is for LOTS of things
<ikonia> mentat_: that was an example command I gave
<mentat_> yeah
<slayton> more then just open source
<mentat_> i filled in the blanks with my info
<goanookie> isharis, strange people everywhere of should I say stupid :p
<ikonia> mentat_: you need to start reading a few docs and not just typing blindly
<alistair_> OK so its not a private messagfe then I will set up another chat windows and figure out thank you.
<ikonia> goanookie: no - you shouldn't
<mentat_> ikonia: i ran the command u gave me and put my info in place
<ikonia> mentat_: have you got eh smbfs package installed ?
<Boston> Hey I installed kde then it used kdm as the main boot thing so i then uninstalled kdm so it would boot gdm and now it doesn't boot unless i go in recovery mode and type gdm into the prompt, how do i fix this?
<lusepuster_> Hello channel! Are there any graphic MPD admin tools out there? For database creation, config and so?
<mentat_> im sure i do
<mentat_> let me double check
<bcarlyon|laptop> Hey all, question, is it possible to edit grub from within ubuntu so that if I reboot the computer it will start windows instead and then return to ubtunu as default at next reboot?
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: yup, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lordleemo>  alistair_ http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q217   http://www.xchat.org/faq/
<lusepuster_> bcarlyon|laptop, I'm not sure <i understand what you want?
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: change the default option to match your windows menu number
<Nixk490> .
<lusepuster_> bcarlyon|laptop, but qgrubedit is a nice tool to edit hte grub menu
<Boston> how do i set gdm as my default boot manager?
<mortal1> ah
<bcarlyon|laptop> The thing is I set up WoL on the box, but need the ability to boot into windows or ubuntu, but ubuntu is the default
<alistair_> OK I have looked at FAQ but this is what I want to do say lordleemo you reply to this message - I want to be notified.
<mortal1> ...what happened to zsnes in 8.04?
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: I've just told you how to make windows the default
<mortal1> it's not in the repos
<alistair_> Please bear with me I will try some settings for notification
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bcarlyon|laptop> Will that switch it back to ubtunu at next reboot since Windows wont let me edit grub since windows doesnt recognise the drive
<bazhang> mortal1, sure it is
<seekingtruth> !easycrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycrypt
<lordleemo> alistair_: system prefrences sound  choose the event ie notification and select the sound file
<isharis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mortal1> bazhang: all i see is visual boy
<Boston> !gdm
<lordleemo> alistair_: i cant help more than that as im on irssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<mortal1> and i thought for sure i had all the multi universe whatever enabled
<Alistair> alistair_ test message
<syazdani> quick question. I have set my ubuntu box to be static ip and now dns server is not working. Looking at /etc/resolv.conf it seems like things have changed quite a bit in the new version. Is there a good documentation on what I'm supposed to do to fix this?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Boston> does anyone know how to siwtch the default display manager
<lusepuster_> bcarlyon|laptop, so you want Windows to be the default boot option?
<bcarlyon|laptop> Only for a single boot process
<ikonia> syazdani: nothing has changed
<bcarlyon|laptop> Since I am remote access the machine
<bastid_raZor> !ot | seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> syazdani: resolv.conf works the same in 8.04 as it did in 6.06 and early
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: are u OP here?
<bcarlyon|laptop> For example remote in to ubtuntu reboot to windows then reboot from windows back to ubtunu ikonia
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: easy on the comment there, he only said hello
<bazhang> seekingtruth, take chat elsewhere.
<UncleTimmy> Anybody have problems with their DVD burner immediately closing after being opened? This is the 2nd burner in a row..
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: I've told you what to do
<syazdani> ikonia: alright, then it doesn't work the way it does on gentoo I guess. There is a warning saying do not edit this by hand.
<seekingtruth> bazhang: ditto
<pajamian> bcarlyon|laptop: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Booting-once_002donly.html#Booting-once_002donly
<ikonia> syazdani: it works exactly the same was way as it does in gentoo
<ikonia> syazdani: nameservers are listed in there
<mortal1> this is very odd, does anyone know why zsnes wouldn't show in the repos for me
<syazdani> ikonia: in where? I just want to add my nameserver to resolv.conf. I have static ip, so dhclient is not being called, but I don't want to edit /etc/resolv.conf if there is a better place to edit it.
<mortal1> virtual boy, gsnes98x etc all show
<Juston-CTC> is there a program that will let windows users run linux applications. Like wine for linux
<ikonia> syazdani: you have to edit resolv.conf - thats what it's there for
<bazhang> mortal1, you need to enable the proper repo
<Nixk490> i need some hlep with my screen resolution
<ikonia> syazdani: you can put static info in there
<ikonia> syazdani: as I said it works exactly the same in every other distro
<pajamian> syazdani: the network manager is the place to edit your nameservers.  If you don't use the network manager then you should be fine editing resolv.conf directly.
<chieffancypant1> ﻿Juston-CTC: look into cygwin
<syazdani> ikonia: so, I should just ignore the big warning in that file.
<Juston-CTC>  ok
<Juston-CTC> Thanks
<Juston-CTC> i will try that
<ikonia> syazdani: which warning ?
<alistair_> Well this is crazy - I dont get beep sound notification, but with nothing checked my tray icon still blinks must be a bug
<syazdani> ikonia: in the /etc/resolv.conf
<chieffancypant1> ﻿Juston-CTC: np
<bcarlyon|laptop> Thanks ikonia will have a play
<ikonia> syazdani: what does it say
<mortal1> bazhang: I have all the multi uni etc verse repos enabled under soft sources
<chieffancypant1> is there no nickserv on freenode?
<syazdani> ikonia: This is what it says:
<syazdani> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<syazdani> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<FloodBot1> syazdani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> syazdani: your not using dynamic
<syazdani> nope.
<ikonia> syazdani: so yes, you can ignore that
<syazdani> alright.
<syazdani> thanks.
<ikonia> syazdani: although I'm concerned why you have that warning, I don't see it in an 8.04 box
<bazhang> mortal1, then refresh and apt-cache search zsnes ; if successful it will show up; if not then paste /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<Nixk490> can enyone help me with screen ressolution problems
<Nixk490> ?
<Juston-CTC> I can help you
<Alistair> alistair_ test message
<macros> Hello, I just tried to encode a video with Avidemux under Linux. But surprisingly it's only 1/20 ! as fast as my Win with the same Programm. Whats wrong?
<ikonia> Alistair: could you please not test in here,
<macros> I'm encoding in x264
<ikonia> macros: thats quite cpu internsive
<alistair_> ikonia,  well OK but nobody seemed to know the answer which I have just found for notification. Cheers.
<mortal1> is there a command line to refresh the package sources so i can show you i did it right?
<macros> ikonia: I Know that, but the Windows XP on the same PC is so much faster, as I said, approximatly 20 times
<alistair_> To get visual notification of list messages directed to yourself you place your list name within the highlight options box. If you do not do that you get notified by all.
<CharelB> how do i can add a Second Screen on Ubuntu
<ikonia> macros: better algorhythem
<ikonia> ?
<bombshelter13> d 5807
<ikonia> alistair_: you don't have to tell the channel, only you was asking about it
<pajamian> macros: unless you're running avidemux as root it may be limited in its CPU resources in order to prevent it from hogging the CPU.
<ikonia> macros: is your cpu multi-core, I think I remember something about this
<macros> ikonia: Yes it is
<Kernel> how can i start a program that runs in X over ssh? i want it started locally.
<macros> pajamian: I will try it, wait a second
<ikonia> macros: I recall a similar situation with mencoder and as I recall, you have to pass specific options to get it (as in that codec) to be multicore aware
<faileas> i'm thinking of prototyping an install i want to do in VMware and moving it over. Is there any tool that will let me use an entire install as a base to generate a new install disk?
<bcarlyon|laptop> Kernel, woule it not be easier to VNC to your box and start it that way?
<pajamian> macros: try ikonia's suggestions first, he probably knows more than I do about this.
<Kernel> bcarlyon|laptop: no. i dont want to use vnc.
<faileas> ikonia / macros sorry to butt in but what software?
<ikonia> faileas: a video encoder
<faileas> Kernel: ssh -X (or small x)
<ikonia> Kernel: ssh -X
<linxuz3r> sup
<Kernel> i need to ssh from computer b into computer a and start a graphical program on computer a
<faileas> ikonia: ffmpeh?
<mrynit> in my update manger i get this "The list of changes is not available yet." how long do i have to wait until i can see what hte changes are?
<pajamian> Kernel: ssh -X foo@bar.com
<ikonia> faileas: small -x is block x
<ikonia> faileas: no
<Kernel> faileas: ikonia pajamian that didnt work
<Tom_nuggin> GAYS, GAYS important question. What would the plural of platypus bez,  Platypussies?
<faileas> ikonia: i can never remember case :(
<macros> faileas: Avidemux using the x264 Codec
<[3][Finity]> Anybody mind helping me connect to a windows shared folder on my wife's computer please?
<seekingtruth> !LUKS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<faileas> ahh
<bazhang> Tom_nuggin, stop
<faileas> macros: then no idea.
<Kernel> this is what i get:
<Kernel> ssh 192.168.5.60 'mythfrontend'
<Kernel> roob@192.168.5.60's password:
<Kernel> xprop:  unable to open display ''
<Kernel> mythfrontend.real: cannot connect to X server
<FloodBot1> Kernel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pajamian> Kernel: X server needs to be running on the target machine as well, plus it has to have the program you want to run.
<Tom_nuggin> [3][Finity] okay
<Kernel> pajamian: x is running on computer a. and the program is installed on computer a
<[3][Finity]> ty :)
<ikonia> Kernel: the server and client need to have x forwarding set to "yes" in the client and server config files
<[3][Finity]> ....
<mortal1> http://rafb.net/p/VQe77I64.html <-- my sources.list as requested
<clever> root     24563 92.4 10.4  55264 53852 pts/4    R+   22:07   2:51 localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_AU -c -f UTF-8 en_AU.UTF-8
<clever> i cant kill this process:(
<Kinetix> DAMN UBUNTU
<clever> not even kill -9 does anything!
<Kinetix> I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING AND IT STILL WONT WORK >.>
<Kernel> ikonia: i dont want to run the program on computer b. i want the program running on computer a. computer a is the computer im sshing INTO
<pajamian> clever: sudo kill -9 24563
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kinetix: softmodem?
<qr_> clever: try sudo kill -9 ... nothing is more powerful than that.
<ikonia> Kinetix: please stop that
<bazhang> caps Kinetix
<[3][Finity]> kill-9 24563 doesn't work ?
<clever> qr_: im allready doing it as root
<ikonia> Kinetix: if you want support - ask a question, calmly and politly
<mortal1> well SHOUTING is OBVIOUSLY the ANSWER ... or not
<ikonia> mortal1: please don't feed it
<macros> pajamian: Running it as root doesn't bring noticeable benfits
<clever> qr_: it wont die and its using 100% system cpu usage
<mortal1> rgr
<qr_> clever: what program is it, are you sure it's not just starting back up again?
<ERICH_lap> how do I get Atheros drivers to load on boot?
<pajamian> macros: then you probably should try to find the option that makes avidemux multi-core aware.  Sorry, I don't know what it is.
<linxuz3r> sup guys
<clever> qr_: i sent the kill signal to the EXACT SAME PID 3 times, nothing
<qr_> clever: because really, nothing should survive kill -9
<clever> qr_: if it was just starting back up, it would have a new pid
<ikonia> macros: if you do a "top" in one window, wach it encode, and I'll put money it's only using 1 core
<mortal1> balgarath: david eddings fan?
<clever> qr_: kernel level lockups block signals including -9
<qr_> clever: indeed it would.  well there is one thing more powerful than kill -9, and that's uyour power button.
<clever> qr_: did i mention im in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<macros> ikonia: In the options of avidemux there is already a threads option enabled as automatic. It doesn't change the encoding speed.
<ikonia> macros: it's a funny option
<macros> ikonia: if i manually set it to 2 or 4
<ikonia> macros: I had to hardcode it
<Dazed> how can i create a shortcut to a folder on my desktop?
<Kinetix> I still can't connect to the internet with Ubuntu...i've tried the Martian driver, but it gets an error everytime I try to do it, and the topic about it on Ubuntu forums didn't work, either
<clever> qr_: and that the same process in 2 upgrades(seperate systems) has frozen the same way!
<ikonia> macros: that codec wasn't the same as others
<ikonia> macros: hence why I had to set it manually
<mortal1> bazhang: http://rafb.net/p/VQe77I64.html
<pajamian> clever: it doesn't look frozen to me, frozen wouldn't be using 92% CPU.
<clever> pajamian: its stuck in some inf loop in kernel space
<bcarlyon|laptop> Is it possible to mount my ubutnu hard disk in windows?
<clever> pajamian: Cpu(s):  1.9%us, 94.3%sy,  3.8%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: yes, but not advisable
<clever> pajamian: notice where all the cpu usage is going?
<dcordes> hi
<bcarlyon|laptop> ikonia, only need to reedit grub....
<faileas> i'm thinking of prototyping an install i want to do in VMware and moving it over. Is there any tool that will let me use an entire install as a base to generate a new install disk? the system is quite old so i'll need to do a custom disk to make it work
<pajamian> clever: yep, to that process.  How long have you given it to complete so far?
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: well, you don't need to mount into windows for that
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: boot into grub and press "e" to enter edit mode
<bazhang> mortal1, no wonder. you are on amd64. there is a solution for this on the forums however.
<clever> pajamian: several minutes
<Kernel> heres the full deal. i have mythtv installed on my server with a remote. when i hit the power button on the remote i want the server to ssh into my main computer and start mythfrontend so i can watch tv.
<bcarlyon|laptop> I do if I am working remotly
<bcarlyon|laptop> And cant do press e
<dcordes> how can I find out which device node the rs232 port on my mainboard has gotten?
<clever> pajamian: its not even left the syscall its in
<ScreaminIke> so i just got a new webcam! (birthday present from the girlfriend) aaaand... i have no idea if i have the drivers for it, if the microphone works, etc
<bcarlyon|laptop> Since you cant remote in to a computer that isnt finished booting
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: if your working remotly, how can you mount it on windows
<ScreaminIke> is there an easy config tool for that?
<bcarlyon|laptop> The box is dual boot
<Kernel> i just need a way to start mythfrontend using ssh. ssh -X 192.168.5.60 'mythfrontend' does not work
<pajamian> clever: well, it looks to me like you may be screwed with this.  I don't know how to fix it without a reboot.
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: thats your call then, but there is no way I'd edit a grub menu file in windows
 * goanookie later all food time
<clever> pajamian: yeah reboot is my only idea also, but i also suspect a reboot in the middle of an upgrade to cause horid problems:P
<bcarlyon|laptop> The box has to hds one with ubuntu one is xp, I'm theorising how to wol the box then be able to switch between windows and ubtunut from a remote location
<faileas> hmm
<pajamian> clever: yeah, that's why I said you're screwed
<ikonia> bcarlyon|laptop: thats your call
<faileas> Kernel: i've used freenx to do something like that
<macros> ikonia: I don't see an option to pass an commandline parameter to x264 from avidemux.
<jdlcrx> can i add 2 IRC servers on the x-chat irc gnome ...
<macros> ikonia: Also i cannot imagine that using only one core would decrease to speed to 1/20
<jdlcrx> I just have Ubuntu Server
<ikonia> macros: I don't use avidemux - so I don't know
<faileas> i know its an additional piece of software, but it works pretty well
<pajamian> bcarlyon|laptop: did you follow that link I gave you earlier?
<ikonia> macros: you'd be surprised,
<clever> pajamian: i could test reboot the laptop, i can allways netboot and chroot it to fix things
<Kernel> faileas: is that like vnc?...or
<bcarlyon|laptop> pajamian, I think I missed it can you repaste please?
<ikonia> Kernel: is X11 Forwarding set to yes in both the server and client configs
<pajamian> clever: sure...
<pajamian> bcarlyon|laptop: sure ... http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Booting-once_002donly.html#Booting-once_002donly
<macros> ikonia: thank you very much for your help :) But it seems as if I have to use Windows for reencoding my Videos
<faileas> Kernel: its compressed X with a special server/client. it runs a X session of its own so you can persistantly run apps on it. its the bees knees ;p
<bcarlyon|laptop> Many thanks
<pajamian> clever: good luck, I think you have a better handle on that then I would anyways.
<ikonia> macros: check out mencoder
<ikonia> macros: as another option
<Kernel> ikonia: let me double check...but isnt X11 forwarding for running programs OVER ssh? ie.....ssh into computerA start program...and it shows up running on computerB
<Dazed> how can i change an icon for a launcher?
<Kinetix> I still can't connect to the internet with Ubuntu...i've tried the Martian driver, but it gets an error everytime I try to do it, and the topic about it on Ubuntu forums didn't work, either
<faileas> Kernel: if you don't mind the need for an additional client server setup, its worth checking out
<Kernel> faileas: oh. thats not really what im looking for
<ikonia> Kernel: what do you think your trying to do
<ikonia> Kernel: your trying to run a program over X111
<ikonia> Kernel: your trying to run a program over X11
<Kernel> no
<Kernel> not over
<ikonia> Kernel: X11 over ssh
<clever> pajamian: i also managed to get a backtrace within the kernel space
<bazhang> Kinetix, martian driver; for what card make and model
<Kernel> i DO NOT WANT to run the program on computer b
<faileas> Kernel: you generally can't just start a GUI programme over x11 AFAIK.
<pajamian> clever: as I said, you've got a better handle on it than me.
<Kernel> faileas: yea its looking like thats the case
<bcarlyon|laptop> That was the exact thing I was after pajamian many thanks
<macros> ikonia: I know Mencoder, but mencoder is only for encoding, I also trim the videos, cut some advertisments out and so on.
<pajamian> bcarlyon|laptop: yw :-)
<nandemonai> Hey guys, I have an old Toshiba lappy running cli only as a ssh machine. Just wondering how to prevent the screen going blank after a while. I'm assuming it's power management but I don't know how to turn it off. It's not hardware as I have power management turned off in BIOS.
<ikonia> Kernel: if you do ssh computerb and then type xterm, xterm is run on computerb
<Kernel> ikonia: let me explain. i want to ssh FROM computerB INTO computerA and start the program so its running ON computerA
<faileas> Kernel: let me clear this up. you're on computer A now, you want to start and keep a GUI programme on computer B?
<ikonia> Kernel: and thats what will happen
<ikonia> Kernel: if you see into computera and type xterm it will run on computerX, but launch the xterm on the display of computerb
<Kinetix> bazhang: i have a Lucent Winmodem
<bazhang> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Kernel> bah. i dont know if im explaining this right then.
<faileas> ikonia: i thought any programme you run over SSH will be terminated once you end the session?
<faileas> Kernel: i grok that...
<ikonia> faileas: doesn't have to be
<faileas> ahh
<Kinetix> ubottu: i've read that. still not working.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimeified> does anyone else have a "wmaster0" after a kernel upgrade?
<Kinetix> ;\
<ari_stress> Kernel: you cannot do that
<faileas> ikonia: i was(ok i might be mistaken) under the impression you needed screen to do that
<ari_stress> dimeified: no, what's that?
<Kernel> ari_stress: no?
<faileas> Kernel: as i said, freenx would let you do exactly what you asked for
<Kinetix> So, no one can help? :(
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Kernel> faileas: i *really* dont want to run extra stuff like that. i want to keep this machine as secure and slim as possible
<Grimskallen> Hello people
<ari_stress> Kernel: why you have to ssh to B to run the program? can't just run it in A?
<Grimskallen> Wish I'd get my wireless working *sob sob*
<faileas> Kernel: securitywise freenx is as good as ssh. everything is tunneled over it. slimness wise. i used to run it on a PIII 350 (ok, it had near max ram)- it isn't very resource intensive
<brent113_> Hey, anyone know why I get a mount error on my ext3 drive?  Also related, e2fsck detects the same errors every time I run it and says it fixes it, but they still come back
<Kinetix> You is all evil
<Kinetix> >.>
<faileas> Kinetix: actually i'm just misunderstood
<yokomo> q: trying to get mythtv to work on my ubuntu install, I installed lame through apt-get but myth says it's not installed.  trying to locate lame but I come up with nothing.  suggestions?
<Kinetix> Well, I'm not thinking logically at the moment
<Kinetix> I've been trying to get ubuntu working all last night and all of today
<Kinetix> ..>
<Kinetix> >.>
<ari_stress> Kinetix: take a break, have sex or whatever :)
<Grimskallen> you sound like me and my wireless connection
<dimeified> well i have wlan0, my wireless adapter,
<dimeified> for some reason after the latest updates, another adapter appeared
<dimeified> same mac address
<dimeified> i believe its a duplicate alias for the adapter
<Kinetix> ari_stress: i'm too shy to ask anyone out :P
<FloodBot1> dimeified: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kernel> ari_stress: let me fully explain. im running mythtv. myth-backend is on computerB. myth-backend has the remote and cable box plugged into it. computerA is my compute with my nice big monitor and my main desktop. i want to hit the powerbutton on my remote(which is connected to computerB) and have computerB ssh into computerA and start mythfrontend(to watch tv) on computerA
<Kinetix> Ugh
<Kinetix> If anyone can help, PM me on IRC..
<Kinetix> I'll be AFK >.>
<Kernel> ari_stress: i dont want to have to get up. open a terminal on computerA and type mythfrontend everytime i want to watch tv.
<qr_> Kernel: run screen in a terminal on computer A, when you ssh into computer A, connect to screen and then run the X program and it will appear on the screen on computer A.
<HAL9000> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<pajamian> Kernel: so you want the program to be launched from your workstation but be displayed on the myth server?
<clever> pajamian: mostly worked, X is dead now
<ari_stress> Kernel: ask your younger brother to do that for you
<ncfi1013> what codecs does the ipod accept that i can convert flv files into?
<clever> i'll resume the upgrade and see if that fixes it
<pajamian> clever: ok, cool
<Kernel> ari_stress: lol. hes off to college in a few days. im thinking long term here!
<ari_stress> oh
<ari_stress> hmm
<Kernel> pajamian: vice versa. i want the program to be launched ON my main computer FROM my myth server
<yokomo> can anyone tell me what directory lame would be installed to as default from apt-get?
<GamingX> How do I install ubuntu such that it installs only the terminal without the GUI?
<Kernel> qr_: hmm that will work?
<faileas> GamingX: use the alternate cd
<ari_stress> GamingX: install ubuntu-server
<clever> pajamian: woot, crashed again:P
<qr_> Kernel: yes, I have a vaguely similar setup to you and I use that method to start X programs on a remote screen over ssh.
<faileas> ncfi1013: best bet is xvid with a mp4 extention
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: ipods only accept .mov i do believe.. but converting a .flv, to .mov, will be problematic at best, i had no luck w/ it.
<GamingX> Can't I do that from the desktop cd?
<Kernel> qr_: hmm. im gonna need to code this myself...and i SUCK at coding. i struggle with hello world. so i need to keep it VERY VERY simple...as in like 1-2 commands
<pajamian> Kernel: ok, well the "computer A" and "computer B" was confusing.  Expressing it in terms of myth server and workstation would probably help.
<idhtns> how can i tell apt not to try to update a package? i just compiled a newer version myself, and it wants to replace it
<clever> pajamian: i'll reboot again and see if i can convince apt to not run locatedef
<faileas> GamingX: nope. you could use the minimal/netinstall disc though
<ari_stress> GamingX: no u should use the 'alternate cd'
<lusepuster_> Hello Channel! I'm having some trouble getting the Aurora GTK engine to work in Hardy. Is there a known problem with it in Ubuntu or something?
<pajamian> clever: good luck
<GamingX> faileas: Whats an alternate cd?
<Kernel> pajamian: sorry about that.
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Kernel> pajamian: i also wasnt sure if ppl where familier with myth
<GamingX> Thanks
<pajamian> Kernel: most people here know what myth is.
<faileas> GamingX: when you download the cd, there's a little checkmark for it. its better if you have an older system, or know what you're doing ;p
<ari_stress> hi ubottu, oh it's new info for me. alternate cd supports wider hardware? interesting
<IndyGunFreak> GamingX: but it still installs a GUI by default.. you might be looking more at the minimal install.
<pajamian> Kernel: ok, so I'm a bit confused, can you explain one mroe time without using "computer A" and "computer B" terms?
<Kernel> pajamian: sure
<_Zeus_> !ubottu ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu ubuntu
<_Zeus_> oops :-O
<B3z3rk3r> Kernel: u mean the game or the TV frontend?
<GamingX> Indygun: I'm looking at learning the shell. So I want it text only mode, I'll go for the minimal install.
<IndyGunFreak> GamingX: thats a helluva way to learn.. good luck
<Kernel> pajamian: ok. here goes: i have a myth-backend and a mythfront end. the backend has the hook ups for the cable box and the remote. i want the backend to ssh into the frontend and start mythfrontend ON the frontend computer.
<pajamian> GamingX: go for it, as IndyGunFreak says, it's a helluva way to learn, though :-)
<B3z3rk3r> GamingX: thats jumping in the deep end wearing full plate mail! :P
<_Zeus_> GamingX: Can't you learn the shell from a GUI environment?
<pajamian> Kernel: ok, is the frontend your workstation?
<_Zeus_> just force yourself to use it
<IndyGunFreak> B3z3rk3r: i was thinking more like jumping head first into 1ft of water...lol
<usser> GamingX, imho learning the shell would go alot easier if u had a nice gui frontend like konsole or gnome-terminal
<faileas> B3z3rk3r: XD. well, most of my test VMs are command line only. it *does* help a little
<_Zeus_> GamingX: You will find things you can't really do in the shell
<GamingX> _Zeus_: I would, but then I would be tempted to use GUI itself.
<Kernel> pajamian: there theory behind it is...i dont want to get up and type mythfronend on the front end machine everytime i wanna watch tv.
<Kernel> pajamian: yea
<qr_> _Zeus_: Name one.
<_Zeus_> GamingX: well, I guess that's a possibility
<pajamian> Kernel: ok, hrmmmmm
<_Zeus_> qr_: anything with flash? :-P
<IndyGunFreak> GamingX: and what is wrong w/ using the GUI?... if you want to learn to use shell, use it... if you're afraid you just ca't resist clicking an icon or a menu option, then well..
<ari_stress> GamingX: think yourself as a monk and the gui as the sexy lady. try to avoid her seduction in front of you :)
<GamingX> _Zeus_: I would get frustrated and feel WTH, I can use the GUI.
<qr_> _Zeus_: other than using a gui, obviously.
<Kernel> pajamian: its *alot* harder then i anticipated. the command ssh -X 192.168.5.60 'mythfrontend' does nothing.
<_Zeus_> qr_: isn't the the point? :-P
<IndyGunFreak> GamingX: well the idea behind the OS isn't to be ahrd, its to be friendly, easy to use, and functional.. if you want something hard to use w/ a GUI.. try slackware, or Gentoo, or maybe Sabayon
<pajamian> Kernel: I think it would just work to use -x (lowercase x) for ssh, that will force the program to run on the frontend and *not* channel the output back to the backend.  I'm not sure if it will work, though.  It may be more complicated than that.
<_Zeus_> GamingX: I guess the bright side is once you get used to the shell is you will prefer it to the GUI
<qr_> GamingX: you could install a console oriented window manager like wmii.
<_Zeus_> I know I do
<Kernel> pajamian: ook let me try
<Kernel> pajamian: lowercase x didnt work it said this:
<Kernel> xprop:  unable to open display ''
<Kernel> mythfrontend.real: cannot connect to X server
<_Zeus_> ari_stress: I like your example
<_Zeus_> :-D
<ari_stress> _Zeus_: ;)
<BrendanWelsh> Gah, I'm so frusterated with Ubuntu.
<_Zeus_> lol
<_Zeus_> BrendanWelsh: ?
<ari_stress> BrendanWelsh: why
<GamingX> ari_stress: Yeah, good example. Thats what real life is, isn't it?
<pajamian> Kernel: ok, there may be a way to specify the display for it to run on, but there is another approach you can try ...
<_Zeus_> GamingX: LOL
<BrendanWelsh> Nothing every works right! (I'm not saying it's not my fault, but it's frusterating.)
<ari_stress> GamingX: you can always turn off gdm to get rid the gui
<_Zeus_> ari_stress: good point
<IndyGunFreak> BrendanWelsh: , well, describe nothing... and mostly, it works fine if you do it riht.
<_Zeus_> that way it's easy to reenable once you get used to the shell
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kernel> pajamian: whatcha thinking for the otherway?
<thingfish> hi Nutt718
<bazhang> lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ari_stress> BrendanWelsh: what's the exact problem? life is not perfect afterall
<_Zeus_> bazhabg: WTH?
<ksbalaji> Hello! My Xchat settings got screwed up and I had to understand what is what from scratch to log in again. Earlier I knew nothing about IRCnetwork (freenode), channel(#ubuntu), serverpassword (for us to login),user name (me), user password(mine),etc., Now after Xchat data got corrupted after the disc got full, I had to learn to manually set these things. Friends, those who don't know these please learn.
<_Zeus_> bazhang: we are doing support
<BrendanWelsh> I realize that, and I know it's my fault... I'm just... venting persay. The exact problem is... Well, there are a few.
<clever> pajamian: that worked, i made a fake localedef script which does nothing
<bazhang> _Zeus_, dont use those acronyms here; also chat elsewhere please.
<_Zeus_> BrendanWelsh: if you don't tell us we can't help you :-P
<clever> pajamian: i probly broke other things but atleast the upgrade can continue
<Kernel> i spent all day re running cables and rearranging my room. i then installed mythtv onto the server....and now i dont know if its even gonna work! i may have to revert to the old way...which is a major pain in the arse
<pajamian> Kernel: one approach would be to somehow trigger the front end to run the program, you could write a short script that will loop through and sleep 10 seconds, checking for the existence of a file that you can touch from a ssh command from the backend.
<ari_stress> pajamian: good idea
<BrendanWelsh> 1) Sound randomly stops working in both Firefox/Amarok at seperate times, and I have to restart the application to get it to work again. I also get random freezing of tons of applications, including terminal. I also have an issue where nothing is cenetered on my screen every few times I reboot...
<Kernel> pajamian: the thing is....it needs to come FROM the backend. only the backend has the remote receiver.
<_Zeus_> BrendanWelsh: Maybe you should run memtest86+
<_Zeus_> about the freezing
<ari_stress> BrendanWelsh: sounds major problems there, maybe you have a faulty hardware?
<qr_> pajamian: or you could run ssh over ssh to ssh back to the server (ie server ssh's to the front end and runs ssh to connect to the back end)
<BrendanWelsh> Possibly?
<Kernel> so when i hit power...boom mythfrontend starts on the frontend.
<qr_> pajamian: more efficient than polling a file
<pajamian> Kernel: that's fine, the backend can ssh to the box and touch the file, then the frontend would see that the file exists and use that as a trigger to start x.
<IndyGunFreak> ari_stress: the sound, first thing i would do, is switch all apps from Pulse Audio, to Alsa...
<_Zeus_> BrendanWelsh: I would start by booting to memtest86+ and run a test
<_Zeus_> see if you get errors
<pajamian> qr_: that sounds very confusing, heh.
<BrendanWelsh> Knowing my luck, the entire thing will be erroneous.
<ari_stress> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu use pulse as default now? i thought it's only for LTSP
<Kernel> pajamian: ah i see. but thats way over my head....i cant code.
<_Zeus_> are_stresss: yes
<GamingX> Any shell based browser?
<IndyGunFreak> ari_stress: 8.04 is LTSP
<qr_> Kernel: a non-polling solution is to have the back end ssh to the front end and run ssh to connect to the back end and run your viewer program with x forwarding.
<BrendanWelsh> Right now, all I want to do is be able to sync my FLAC files to my iPod and have them convert to Mp3 in the process. ;)
<_Zeus_> GamingX: yes i think it's lyx
<Kernel> GamingX: links lynx
<pajamian> Kernel: it's simple, I'll do something up for you real quick in the pastebin ...
<_Zeus_> oh sorry lynx not lyx :-(
<wingnut0420> anybody know of a good way to access ubuntu remotely without having to have someone accept on other end..(like logmein) ??
<Kernel> pajamian: oh. hey that would be really cool. thanks
<rustychicken> ari_stress: do you mean Linux Terminal Server Project or Long Term Support?
<ari_stress> wingnut0420: run vncserver on the recipient
<ari_stress> rustychicken: linux terminal server project
<GamingX> Can we do the normal things in Shell that we do using the GUI?
<qr_> GamingX: what are "normal things"?
<ari_stress> GamingX: well we cannot see 'naked' girl in terminal for sure
<ksbalaji> I have XP,Hardy dual boot. Now my Hardy root partition is almost full. How to free some space? I do not want to loose applications. There is some free space in another partition-ext3, where I wish to move some of my applications -say openoffice. How to do this pleeeasssse?
<rustychicken> ari_stress: i can certainly see how it would help LTSP, but I haven't heard that it was initially designed to be confined to LTSP...
<bazhang> ari_stress, that is not appropriate here.
<wingnut0420> ty.....don't you have to compile it or something though??? that's where I got lost
<qr_> ari_stress: you could render it using libaa
<ari_stress> sorry bazhang
<GamingX> qr_: Reading documents, writing documents etc
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ari_stress> it's my last day in this office, yay! i kind of high
<qr_> GamingX: depends on the type of documents, you can't manipulate, say, word documents in the terminal alone.
<_Zeus_> bazhang: this is the first i've heard of these rules.  link?
<IndyGunFreak> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dexter> can anyone give me the apt link for DB2 express-C
<cygoku> 2 All, tell me, what is "BAT0" ... I see that at 164% in the "System Monitor" screenlets,...
<bazhang> !guidelines > _Zeus_
<ubottu> _Zeus_, please see my private message
<wingnut0420> !?
<ari_stress> cygoku: 164%? that's wonderful
<GamingX> !guidelines > GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX, please see my private message
<mutk> !guidelines > mutk
<ubottu> mutk, please see my private message
<cygoku> ari_stress : Is it  ?
<ari_stress> cygoku: what kind of battery you use? i want it
<_Zeus_> sorry bazhang never saw that :-X
<dexter> can anyone give me the apt link for DB2 express-C
<pajamian> Kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37590/
<cygoku> ari_stress : Well it's the standard battery from a Dell Inspiron 6400.
<Kernel> pajamian: and run this on the frontend?
<histo> Okay i'm trying to use glass icons theme from gnome-look. Its not replacing my folder icons etc..
<pajamian> Kernel: yes, chmod it to 700 and run it at startup
<plasma_> Brazileiro?
<histo> Is there something new to hardy that borked icon themes?
<bazhang> plasma_, /join #ubuntu-br
<ari_stress> that's a clever script pajamian :)
<plasma_> vlw
<rustychicken> dexter: http://www-306.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/download.html?S_TACT=none&S_CMP=none
<rustychicken> !br > rustychicken
<ubottu> rustychicken, please see my private message
<masterspry> hey does anyone know why is it that Firefox closes when i running like a flash game or Video?
<Kernel> pajamian: ok. then from the backend. have it ssh the frontend and touch ~/.startmythtrigger correct?
<pajamian> Kernel: then from the backend you can do: ssh me@example.com 'touch ~/.startmythtrigger'
<Kernel> right
<Kernel> awesome let me give it a shot
<kbrosnan> masterspry: what version of flahs?
<histo> Do i need to restart or something?
<pajamian> Kernel: ok
<pajamian> ari_stress: thanks :-)
<masterspry> well i do not know which one i have?
<amenado> masterspry-> how do you know it is really closed? could it be another window is on top of it?
<masterspry> kbrosnan
<masterspry> no is it.
<masterspry> trust me i just did it right now.
<ari_stress> pajamian: so it will check for ~/.startmythtrigger every 10 secs?
<pajamian> ari_stress: yes
<kbrosnan> masterspry: tools -> addons -> flash
<qr_> pajamian: Kernel I still don't understand why you guys don't do something like ssh frontend 'ssh -X backend startmyththing', which requires no polling at all.
<kbrosnan> masterspry: ...plugins -> flash
<pajamian> qr_: the problem is to get it to run in the frontend's display
<dexter> i want the apt link for DB2 express-C..not the download link
<masterspry> is it shockwave flash?
<bcarlyon|laptop> pajamian, I have it working successfully many thanks for that link :-)
<dexter> rustychickeni want the apt link for DB2 express-C..not the download link
<pajamian> bcarlyon|laptop: yw :-)
<_Zeus_> masterspy: shackwave is not flash
<_Zeus_> *shockwave
<dexter> rustychicken want the apt link for DB2 express-C..not the download link
<kbrosnan> masterspry: yes
<kbrosnan> _Zeus_: in this case it is
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> confusing
<masterspry> well it is 9.0 r124
<Leefmc> Question: Whats the default Window Manager for Desktop Effects?
<Kernel> pajamian: its saying errors...
<Kernel> ./MythStarter.sh: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<Kernel> ./MythStarter.sh: line 7: `fi'
<Leefmc> The damn "default" button doesn 't give the default.
<rustychicken> dexter: i dont know that there is an apt link for it, as i doubt IBM would allow people to package it on their own
<_Zeus_> masterspy: that's what I have
<dmsuperman> Using irssi, how can I switch to tab 16? Alt + arrows doesn't seem to work (gnome-terminal ignores it and tty rotates between various tty sessions)
<pajamian> Kernel: sorry, I'll fix it, it was untested.
<Leefmc> If you make the mistake of using what it gives, you end up with no window decorators.. which leaves you screwed. :)
<_Zeus_> masterspy: can you run firefox from a command line and paste any output?
<Kernel> pajamian: ah no worries....live 7 actually looks fine to me.
<masterspry> what you mean? on the terminal?
<pajamian> Kernel: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37591/
<BZWingZero> Can anyone suggest a good bittorrent client with remote web administration on Hardy?
<_Zeus_> masterspy: yes, run firefox from a terminal
<_Zeus_> and use pastebin (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com) to post any output
<Kernel> pajamian: bingo
<Kernel> now let me try from the backend
<masterspry> ok how do i do that sorry for asking?
<_Zeus_> masterspry: you know how to start a shell?
<masterspry> no?
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; iirc ktorrent has that..
<_Zeus_> masterspry: forget that
<_Zeus_> firefox posts no output
<_Zeus_> this happens for anything w/ flash?
<masterspry> no i don't see that? anywhere.
<Kernel> pajamian: your a genious man! that worked
<rustychicken> dexter: why did you need to install db2 in the first place?
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; and yes, now that i look ktorrent has web interface
<_Zeus_> how did you install flash?
<BZWingZero> bastid_raZor: Can it be set up without using a gui? I only have terminal access
<pajamian> Kernel: you can set it as a startup program under System / Preferences / Sessions
<masterspry> well it was when i install Ubuntu.
<_Zeus_> do me a favor
<dexter> rustychicken; i m enrolling myself into tgmc....so they require that i work with db2 express-c or db2 udb
<_Zeus_> press alt+f2 and type "xterm"
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; you can install it via terminal but activating web interface in terminal i don't know.. it is a KDE app you could ask in #kubuntu to find that info out.
<_Zeus_> you should get a black window?
<Svish> is there a way to "roll back" ubuntu to nothing but the basic packages?
<masterspry> yeah i did.
<ksbalaji>  my Hardy root partition is almost full. How to free some space? I do not want to loose applications. There is some free space in another partition-ext3, where I wish to move some of my applications -say openoffice pl?
<masterspry> is here.
<Kernel> ah ok. pajamian BIG thanks. its been a long day for me...and ya def helped me out. i appreciate it
<_Zeus_> ok masterspry; now type "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree;sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<pajamian> Kernel: yw :-)
<_Zeus_> be sure to quit firefox first
<Kernel> =)
<dexter> rustychicken; which is better db2express-c or db2 udb
<Storrgie> I have a question regarding sound in wine, but the winehq guys are all dead it seems
<pajamian> Kernel: also, you can adjust the polling interval if you want, I figured 10 seconds would be good, but longer will mean less resources used for the script, and shorter will mean faster response in launching the program...
<dmsuperman> Using irssi, how can I switch to tab 16? Alt + arrows doesn't seem to work (gnome-terminal ignores it and tty rotates between various tty sessions)
<pajamian> Kernel: the polling delay is the number on the sleep line.
<tritium> dmsuperman: Alt-y
<dmsuperman> tritium, yeah, it ignores that for some reason
<tritium> dmsuperman: I'm using that in gnome-terminal
<ethereality> Is my 'home folder' at /home or /home/daniel ?
<Kernel> pajamian: right. i figured id leave it as is for now...untill i got it all just the way i want it.
<bastid_raZor> ethereality; /home/daniel
<qr_> dmsuperman: try pressing escape instead of holding alt
<vipaca> I installed ruby now I've uninstalled the package using synaptic
<ethereality> but i thought the home folder was the folder named home?
<tritium> dmsuperman: try disablgin all menu access keys and menu shortcut key
<chieffancypants> bastid_raZor: you're assuming his name is daniel :)
<tritium> disabling, even
<vipaca> Now however when I look /usr/lib/ruby
<ethereality> chieffancypants, :P
<_Zeus_> ethereality: /home contains the home folders for ALL users
<qr_> dmsuperman: it works in xterm, I don't know about gnome-terminal
<rustychicken> dexter: i cant even find a link for db2 udb, so my guess is db2 express C
<ethereality> but /home/daniel is "my home folder"?
<masterspry> ok it now saids flash plugin install.
<vipaca> its still there. I want it gone for good so that I can reinstall as if it were never on my system what should I do?
<_Zeus_> etharality: yes
<masterspry> sorry for the hold up.
<ethereality> cool. thanks guys :)
<joker> Can some one tell me after untaring a file how you # ./confiuger the file I for got
<_Zeus_> masterspry: now try flash again
<_Zeus_> np
<rustychicken> dexter: but, as i said, i think you will probably have to follow IBM's instructions on their website
<masterspry> on firefox right?
<_Zeus_> yes
<dmsuperman> qr_, escape did it
<masterspry> all right.
<qr_> joker: change in the directory you extracted and type ./configure in a terminal.
<dmsuperman> qr_, what about alt + left/right...any idea why that doesn't work? it only gives me C and D respectively (as if I'd typed them)
<dmsuperman> qr_, I should note this is running in screen, if i hadn't already
<tritium> dmsuperman: as I said above
<dmsuperman> or that it matter
<vipaca> never mind I lied no such thing has happeded it appears to be gone for good now
<dmsuperman> tritium, there are no keys for alt + left or right
<qr_> dmsuperman: screen could be causing it.  It has to do with how your terminal (which screen emulates) interprets control characters.  Terminal control characters is a really ugly subject.
<tritium> dmsuperman: huh?  See what I sent you above.
<`Kermudge> Simple question I hope how on earth does one view imbeded pictures in thunderbird. Net has been no help with this. :(
<ksbalaji> Hi! am I linked to ubuntu channel pl?
<_Zeus_> ksbalaji: yes
<ksbalaji> _Zeus_, thanks. My Hardy root partition is almost full. How to free some space? I do not want to loose applications. There is some free space in another partition-ext3, where I wish to move some of my applications -say openoffice
<tritium> ksbalaji: do you mean #ubuntu-pl?  That's for Polish speakers.  This channel is for English.
<dexter> rustychicken; they have given me an option 2 work wid either db2 express-c or db2 udb......wat do u think abt it
<masterspry> well Zeus still does it on one of the games i want to play but like youtube or everything else is fine i think?
<_Zeus_> ksbalaji: I would suggest booting to the ubuntu Live CD and using gparted to resize partitions
<_Zeus_> masterspry: so it's fixed? (sorta)?
<masterspry> yeah i think.
<_Zeus_> cool!
<masterspry> but thanks for the help anyways.,
<rustychicken> dexter: i would personally go with db2 express c, because it looks like a good license (i didnt read the license though), but your needs may be vastly different than mine
<_Zeus_> masterspry: np
 * U235Psycho is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (10:04 pm)
<masterspry> can i ask you something why is it that it happens only Linux but not on a Mac or windows.
<masterspry> you know.?
<dexter> rustychicken; thanq do u know how 2 install it after downloading...i m n ubuntu hardy
<tritium> dmsuperman: the gnome-terminal keyboard shortcuts do not affect Alt-1 through Alt-0.  Nor do they affect Alt-Left or Alt-Right.
<bazhang> !away > Psycho|away
<ubottu> Psycho|away, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> tritium, that's what I'm saying...I think it's screen interfering
<BZWingZero> bastid_raZor: I asked in #kubuntu, apparently ktorrent has to be configured from the gui.
<tritium> dmsuperman: I don't, as I'm using screen as well.
<dmsuperman> tritium, oh,
<ksbalaji> _Zeus_, I don't know much about repartitioning. So instead of risking, I want to move applications to another ext3 partition. Say open-office. Help
<dmsuperman> tritium, either way...no big deal this is the only time i've ever had that many tabs, and i don't plan on it again
<tritium> dmsuperman: but disabling them should restort Alt-q through Alt-p for you.
<dmsuperman> q w e t and a couple others work
<dmsuperman> just a few, and the arrows
<_Zeus_> ksbalaji: I think it's a lot easier to resize partitions than to figure out how to move installed applications
<ksbalaji> tritium, I know not anything about Polish.
<tritium> dmsuperman: yes, the others would work by disabling the keyboard shortcuts
<tritium> ksbalaji: you asked about "pl"
<pajamian> ksbalaji: you'd be better off moving something such as your /home directory.
<valleyp> I've just tried installing Ubuntu Server but the system keeps telling me its running out of swap space could it mean memory?
<_Zeus_> valleyp: no it means swap
<valleyp> as in hard drive space?
<Gun_Smoke> valleyp, How big is your swap partition?
<pajamian> valleyp: as in the swap partition on your hard drive.
<valleyp> i doesnt have one yet just command.com
<Gun_Smoke> uhh..
<_Zeus_> valleyp: what is command.com?
<_Zeus_> this is ubuntu right?
<valleyp> windows 98 command com
<pajamian> valleyp: are you trying to use the wubi installer?
<valleyp> i think i see
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; ah, i was looking at transmission to. i didn't see a way to configure it in CLI .. rtorrent is CLI but i don't know if it has the web interface ability.
<valleyp> no
<_Zeus_> ohh
<ksbalaji> _Zeus_, I have upgraded from gutsy to hardy. I do not have the upgrade CD now. I had to erase the iso file after upgrading for want of space. Also will I loose data in the other ext3 partition on resize?
<Gun_Smoke> valleyp, when you were partitioning your hdd in the first couple of steps during the install you have to make a swap partition roughly 2x the amount of memory you have.
<dude> not with gparted
<dude> but of course, backup
<_Zeus_> ksbalaji: very unlinely to lose data from resize.  but it IS possible
<rustychicken> valleyp: instead of a pagefile, linux generally uses an entire swap partition
<_Zeus_> dude: it is possible
<valleyp> it never made it to partitioning
<_Zeus_> valleyp: how much RAM do you have?
<valleyp> i see whats happening
<dude> _Zeus_: anything is possible
<valleyp> 128
<valleyp> megs
<Shadowkllr> does anyone know how to *properly* change the directory in the my.cnf for mysql so i can store my databases elsewhere?  Just changing the "defaultdatadir    =/var/lib/mysql" does not work, i keep getting a socket error even when i try to connect, i even tried changed references to /var/lib/mysql in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<ksbalaji> tritium, oh - sorry I meant pl for Please!
<dude> which is why god invented tar
<pajamian> valleyp: can you start from the beginning and tell us exactly what you did to try to install ubuntu and where it failed?
<dmsuperman> anybody know of a good guide to setting up mpd to do streaming music over the web? I'd prefer to use it with my current apache, as well, if possible
<Gun_Smoke> valleyp, You couldn't have installed anything without seeing the partitioner.
<_Zeus_> valleyp: 128MB is not enough for wubi
<b3lorix> Hey guys, what do ou recommend for a Dock like MAC
<mkquist> Ive suddenly lost my minimze/max/close buttons...  Any ideas?
<valleyp> i could use parted magic to install the partition then install
<dmsuperman> I'd love to have a setup where mpd has a web interface to select and play music right in the browser, using a flash player or the like
<_Zeus_> 256 MB RAM and an 1 GHz or faster Intel/AMD processor is recommended for optimal performance,
<Gun_Smoke> b3lorix, I don't like it.
<pajamian> _Zeus_: that's optimal?  I would consider that minimal
<dude> dmsuperman: google for web mpd cleints
<_Zeus_> valleyp: have you tried xubuntu
<_Zeus_> pajamian: yes that is the minimal
<_Zeus_> even though it says "reccomended"
<ksbalaji> pajamian, I was told elsewhere that just moving /home is not correct. That would make Hardy forget the /home itself!
<_Zeus_> :-/
<Gun_Smoke> valleyp, your trying to install the server right?
<rustychicken> valleyp: i suggest using the text install version (should be included on the cd), or xubuntu, as people have already state
<b3lorix> Gun_Smoke, noone asked if youd like it
<chieffancypants> _Zeus_: look at you tabbing everyone
<valleyp> right
<b3lorix> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<_Zeus_> chieffancypants: hahaha lol
<Gun_Smoke> b3lorix, Sorry I misread your question.
<BZWingZero> b3lorix: AWN if you really want something like the OSX dock
<bazhang> b3lorix, awn
<dude> awn is buggy
<b3lorix> BZWingZero, isnt AWN beta?
<BZWingZero> b3lorix: yes, but for the most part its usable.
<b3lorix> BZWingZero, know any non beta ones
<pajamian> ksbalaji: you can't pick and choose different applications to put on a seperate partition.  You can move your /home directory but I recommend that you boot to the live CD and do it from there.
<pajamian> ksbalaji: and ... I think that resizingyour partition with gparted will probably be eaiser for you.
<b3lorix> In Pidgin, whats a  quick way to reply to teh last person who sent yu a message in IRG
<bazhang> ksbalaji, listen to pajamian
<linuxguymarshall> How can I force an app to run at a certain res? I want to play DOOM 3 on my HDTV but DOOM 3 only loads in 4:3 and my TV says that is an "Invalid Format"
<BZWingZero> b3lorix: cairo-dock is similar and not beta as far as I know. I've never used it though.
<bastid_raZor> b3lorix; i was using cairo-dock for some time.. then the latest version of that went all to crap.. i'm back to AWN now. which for the last week has been 'very' stable for me.
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; possibly, cairo-dock has issues with something in 8.04. in 7.10 it ran without issue. after the upgrade to 8.04 .xession-errors was filled with errors and eventually X would crash or the box would lock up entirely
<valleyp> think I know how to take it from here thanks
<linuxguymarshall> How can I force an app to run at a certain res? I want to play DOOM 3 on my HDTV but DOOM 3 only loads in 4:3 and my TV says that is an "Invalid Format"
<Be1> hey, can someone help me with a problem i am having with firefox in ubuntu
<BZWingZero> bastid_raZor: I used awn, or a non 100% width gnome-panel set to autohide
<Be1> i'm not getting any sound when using flash
<bastid_raZor> BZWingZero; i am a big fan of cairo-dock. awesome eyecandy and effects.. just buggy for the moment. i even tried the subversion of it.
<Be1> anyone have any ideas?
<BZWingZero> bastid_raZor: I'll try it next time it becomes a little more stable. Right now I'm keeping the stuff running a little slim to keep resources available for gaming
<ksbalaji> thanks pajamian (and  bazhang)I shall try gparted. Is it something which takes care of existing data?
<mkquist> ive lost my minimize/max/close and the terminal is just coming up a white box, like it never loads...  Also cannot drag by toolbar anymore. this just started...
<bazhang> ksbalaji, of course not; you need to back up first.
<pajamian> ksbalaji: it does, but I recommend making backups first if you can, at least of the important stuff.
<Gun_Smoke> Be1, http://tinyurl.com/6ft2hh
<bastid_raZor> mkquist; get into system>appearance> advanced desktop effects settings then choose window borders.. make sure it is checked
<ksbalaji> thanks!
<pajamian> !gparted | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mkquist> bastid_raZor: you mean window decorations?
<bastid_raZor> mkquist; yes,
<mkquist> it's checked, already tried that one...
<mkquist> the window borders work when I turn off the effects... but it all worked until like last night...
<ksbalaji> pajamian, before I quit, can I use Gutsy live CD instead of Hardy? (I dont have a Hardy live-CD or even the upgrade CD or ISO file(I deleted it)
<mkquist> not sure what happened
<pajamian> ksbalaji: Yes, I believe so.
<ksbalaji> OK bye
<vilhelm> Hello anyone awake?
<william__> hello
<pajamian> !hi | vilhelm
<ubottu> vilhelm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<william__> i just downloaded this prgram. Where is the topic discussion?
<vilhelm> Hi ! i got a problem with my harddisks sometimes a cant see them in ubuntu and after a reboot everything is fine again :S
<pajamian> william__: what program?
<bazhang> william__, which one
<william__> xchat
<bork> I'm having problems generating non-blacklisted ssh keys, using hardy. (eg http://paste.ubuntu.com/37595/) I've updated openssh-server, etc. Anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dmsuperman> How can I determine which application is using which port?
<pajamian> dmsuperman: sudo netstat -lp
<Gun_Smoke> william__, For?.... Different channels?
<bazhang> vilhelm, partitions or separate disks
<vilhelm> well it's a ntfs disk
<joshuablount> Does this look familiar to anyone? FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<william__> when i entered this chatroom it asked that i check the discussion topic. I dont see it anywhere
<bazhang> william__, type /topic
<enzo_> Sysinfo for 'Matrix': Linux 2.6.24-20-386 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 597 MHz (1195 bogomips), HD: 6/36GB, RAM: 210/249MB, 110 proc's, 2.44h up
<qr_> joshuablount: what does dmesg say?
<enzo_> Should I be using 386 or generic?
<william__> ah... thankyou
<bazhang> np
<dennda> dmsuperman: lsof probably
<dennda> dmsuperman: lsof -i :8080 for example
 * dennda is gone, bye
<vilhelm> dont really understand how my partitions can just dissapear and after a reboot everythings ok again
<pajamian> vilhelm: define, "disappear"
<bazhang> vilhelm, thought you said disk
<vilhelm> ok sry if I gave you wrong info but in this media-dolphin i cant see them
<william__> anyone have experience running virtualbox?
<bazhang> william__, yes
<namegame> william__: I have experience as well
<william__> tells me kernel driver not installed
<Gun_Smoke> william__, do you have kernel headers installed?
<william__> i looked for the generic kernel and it tells me it cant meet dependencies and wont install
<bazhang> william__, check for the appropriate one in synaptic
<ugarit> I have a perl script which needs use WWW::Resource; what is the name of the ubuntu package which has this module?
<m1xed> anyone knows what "watchdog" is and what it does?
<bazhang> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.4-2 (hardy), package size 66 kB, installed size 272 kB
<dmsuperman> So how can I configure mpd and orangeplayer (or any other such web-based mpd client) to work together?
<dmsuperman> Googling isn't resulting in much help
<bazhang> m1xed, packages.ubuntu.com will have a fuller description
<william__> how do i know which module matches my kernel?
<m1xed> bazhang, thanks!  Ill go give it a look see
<ColdSilence27> how to enable java all other ways dont work]
<Eligos> hello
<Gnea> ColdSilence27: what ways?
<muzikjock58> does anyone know about secondlife. and the linux client viewer ?
<Gnea> !java | ColdSilence27
<ubottu> ColdSilence27: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ColdSilence27> the ways wit terminal
<Gnea> !anyone | muzikjock58
<ubottu> muzikjock58: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Eligos> does any one know how to go to graphic environment after installing drivers for Nvidia???
<ethereality> I've plugged in my iPod Video, 60 GB, but it keeps mounting and unmounting -- and I receive those error messages saying "if you don't safely unmount devices you'll hurt yourself." do you know why it keeps unmounting itself? (now it's gone)
<dmsuperman> So how can I configure mpd and orangeplayer (or any other such web-based mpd client) to work together?
<Gnea> Eligos: yes.
<dmsuperman> Googling isn't resulting in much help
<Gnea> dmsuperman: what did you search for?
<ethereality> (i'm being a bit silly about the error messages, but you know -- notice to safely unmount before removing)
<Eligos> Gnea:how?
<dvs> hello
<dmsuperman> Gnea, even just "orangeplayer mpd" doesn't return anything
<Gnea> Eligos: restart the X server - in fact, there should be a little blue circly thing telling you to restart
<Gnea> dmsuperman: try without the quotes and add 'ubuntu'
<crainoss> hola
<zoidfar1> Is there a reason why flash totally eats all my CPU cycles?
<Goudurix> hello
<dmsuperman> Gnea, just a bunch of random asian sites
<dvs> I have been trying to fix my wireless and have been trying --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#ip <-- and am stuck  right before section 3.4 ... in the GUI network admin tool it shows the wireless device
<dvs> i have tried static ip and DHCP
<dvs> it sees the wireless network but wont join it
<Gnea> dmsuperman: change your language
<Eligos> Gnea: after I was able to insatall the drivers it was asking me to reboot, so I shut down and switched from integrated onboard graphics card to the Nvidia Card, but when it booted it went straight to console mode, and I don't know how to go back, I'm using windows right now to use mIRC an talk to someone to explain what I need to do
<dmsuperman> Gnea, it's english
<l3d> ok I have since uninstalled wine but the menu  is still listed under applications , How would I remove it?
<dvs> l3d right click ?
<Gnea> dmsuperman: http://tinyurl.com/6d5y4p
<l3d> nope
<dvs> l3d nm
<dvs> yeah i just checked ?
<dvs>   i was guessing :)
<l3d> good try tho
<dmsuperman> Gnea, right, none of those are relevant
<dvs> can sumone help me
<x6d7268> lvs: under the System menu, then Preferences, you 'll find an entry to let you edit the Main Menu.
<dmsuperman> Gnea, that's exactly what i searched for
<dvs> plz
<Goudurix> Oh oh oh ! It's very difficult....
<dvs> I have been trying to fix my wireless and have been trying --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#ip <-- and am stuck  right before section 3.4 ... in the GUI network admin tool it shows the wireless device
<dvs> i have tried static ip and DHCP
<dvs> it sees the wireless network but wont join it
<Viper1432> l3d  the quick dirty way would be to go to system > preferences > main menu,  highlight applications and uncheck it.
<l3d> yeah I know you can hide things by the main menu but I would like to really remove it
<ugarit> I have a perl script which needs use WWW::Resource; what is the name of the ubuntu package which has this module?
<zoidfar1> Anyone? reasons why flash kills my CPU? Is it just a really demanding program?
<x6d7268> dvs: do you show a strong signal?
<freego> hi!
<Gnea> dmsuperman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/192735  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192735 in pulseaudio "mpd no access to soundcard using pulseaudio" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Gnea> zoidfar1: usually
<dvs> it doesnt show a little wireless  signal strength thingie anywhere
<Viper1432> l3d  try this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224541&highlight=remove+menu+items+permanently
<Eligos> can any one please tell me how to go to graphics mode after installing nvidia drivers?, it boots straight to console mode
<dmsuperman> Gnea, ...I'm trying to figure out how to configure mpd + orangeplayer
<dmsuperman> Gnea, not file a bug report
<afallenhope> can I remove something from the /etc/cron.daily/?
<l3d> ok am looking
<Viper1432> a few posts down, plus a few different methods to get rid of stuff.
<Gnea> dmsuperman: you know, i've never used them, so I don't know.. I'm just trying to help troubleshoot it... that bug report says it won't work because of pulseaudio... so I didn't know if you'd checked that or not
<freego> afallenhope, yes
<Viper1432> etharis post is the one you want l3d
<X-warrior> hey guy, in trying to add my windows xp to my grub but i can't... I have hd0 (200gb SATA) boot*, that contains the old boot loader from windows xp, hd1 that haves my Linux + Swap + Extended, hd2 that haves windows XP installed... :S
<x6d7268> dvs: it should show how strong the signal is in the drop down list of wireless networks. Also, do you have any security set on the wireless router?
<Gnea> and I've had pulseaudio step on my toes quite a few times, so it's nothing new
<afallenhope> I was wondering because I installed snort, and it seems like it's an outdated version. wanted to stay fully secure and when I did the "apt-get remove --purge snort-mysql" it didn't fully remove anything
<afallenhope> everything*
<mkquist> lost my minimize/maximize/close whenever I run the desktop effects... any help?
<dmsuperman> Gnea, It's not an issue of "not working", it's an issue of "not yet configured". I appreciate the help, but I think this needs more help from somebody who's actually set it up
<afallenhope> freego, do you know if it's stored anywhere else or can I just rm -f 5snort?
<Eligos> can any one gimme a hand?
<X-warrior> ﻿hey guy, in trying to add my windows xp to my grub but i can't... I have hd0 (200gb SATA) boot*, that contains the old boot loader from windows xp, hd1 that haves my Linux + Swap + Extended, hd2 that haves windows XP installed... :S what should i do?
<dmsuperman> Gnea, plus, I'm in gutsy, precisely for that reason :P
<bcmiller2> Eligos try startx
<phun_> do you know that dialog that pops up and warns you if you have a "dead battery (below 50% charging capacity)? I said dont ask me again. I want to check the status of my battery how do i do that?
<afallenhope> ANYONE?
<Splex> where can i access the configuration for gstreamer?
<Splex> not the sound dialog, but i want to set custom values
<bcmiller2> Eligos, if it tells you that X is running try Alt Ctrl F7
<Eligos> bcmiller 2: so I just type "startx" and it should go to graphics mode, otherwise alt+ctrl+F7?
<All-Ajaxy> Alrighty, running the 7.0x live CD on an x86 machine with an Atheros Wifi card. It shows the Hardware Access Layer restricted driver as being enabled, but the actual device doesn't show up (eg: iwlist and iwconfig) fail because they just see loop and eth0 (the hardwired NIC)
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to use google-desktop, and i added the repos, but when i try to open it, it tells me that it fails to chmod ~/.google, error:  Operation not permitted.  what chmod number should i chmod that dir. to?  i tried 700 but that doesn't work.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> dmsuperman: yeah, i can't seem to find orangeplayer in hardy at all :P
<bcmiller2> Eligos, Yeah... try startx first
<Prose> whenever I copy a folder on a samba share, I lose ownership to said folder
<dmsuperman> Gnea, it's a PHP script/client
<dmsuperman> Gnea, it's not in repos
<dmsuperman> Gnea, it's for use with mpd
<bcmiller2> Eligos, I am not convinced it will work because Ubuntu defaults to the X server but worth a go
<freddyr0> any php/html guru around here?
<Eligos> bcmiller2: ok I'll give that a shot right away, thanks!
<Tom_nuggin> does anyone know how to register a nick through irc?
<Tom_nuggin> nvm
<Charitwo> Tom_nuggin: /msg nickserv help register
<muzikjock58> makequist try reboot
<carlosr> can you help me freego
<freego> just do your questions
<muzikjock58> mkquist
<muzikjock58> sorry
<carlosr> freego, i want the circle cube
<carlosr> how do i get it
<phun_> do you know that dialog that pops up and warns you if you have a "dead battery (below 50% charging capacity)? I said dont ask me again. I want to check the status of my battery how do i do that?
<xgfhsdgfhsd> wtf budget casket?! lol
<xgfhsdgfhsd> MilkBaba has an onjoin
<phun_> I tried going into /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0, but it gave really weird results when i did cat info
<freego> carlosr, ubuntu come with compiz in 7.10 and 8.04
<freego> just install compizconfig-settings-manager
<afaq> fuck u all
<mrzither> Hey, can anyone help me with my LTSP server?
<Charitwo> afaq: not appropriate
<Gnea> !ops | afaq
<ubottu> afaq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<carlosr> thank you freego
<_blarg> when im at the ubuntu login screen and i hit backspace i hear a noise.,., when KDE starts it makes no noises., and sound doesnt work at all.,, can anyone help?
<phun_> it says "design capacity:   4000mAh" and my last full capacity "65468 mAh"
<l3d> ok got it removed darn those wine menus are a pain
<RomeoLando> Hello
<rustychicken> can i get a little help getting compiz running?  compiz-check results in the following: Rendering method: None
<caseyjp> lol l3d  I hear ya.  :D
<rand0m-> wow ive been having this extremely annoying problem and have no idea how to fix it as i am rather a noob.  Earlier i was watching youtube videos, then just browsing random news sites while listening to music via amarok... then I closed amarok and went back to trying to watch youtube videos, but now the videos won't play without the tracker bar being dragged along manually and of course - no sound.. can anyone give pretty descri
<rand0m-> ptive instructions on what to do ?
<phayz> i recently installed ubuntu on a 6-year-old pc (a fairly recent nvidia video card), then added xfce4
<RomeoLando> I am a total newbie to this and Ubuntu  Just installed desktop
<RomeoLando> How do I install a server with the desktop?
<phayz> i now find that the area where the xfce4 menus are to appear "flickers" for a few milliseconds, then the actual menu appears, with no visual problem
<phayz> i am running the proprietary nvidia driver and have no such trouble with xfce4 menus under another distro.  any ideas?
<usser> rand0m, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<BZWingZero> RomeoLando: What kind of server?
<afaq> sorry to everyone ........
<bork> I'm having problems generating non-blacklisted ssh keys, using hardy. I've updated openssh-server, etc. Anyone have any ideas?
<slammed87d21> how can i format an external harddrive?
<dusty_> z0r.com
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<bytor4232> slammed87d21: What is the device name?
<slammed87d21> its a usb hd
<casao> Does anyone know about installing ubuntu on an acer aspire one? one of the things in the wiki doesn't seem to be working
<Prose> casao: what isn't ?
<bytor4232> slammed87d21: You need to find out what Ubuntu is calling it.  Open a terminal and type in 'dmesg'
<saiki> anyone know what would cause an application to close and still run?
<saiki> I am trying to run idjc and it keeps closing
<AthlonFanboy> is 2GB enough for gutsy?
<casao> Prose: installing wireless. sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules gave me permission denied, so i SU'd and did it and it worked, modprobe ath_pci doesn't return anything and i don't have an ath0 or wifi0 interface
<Prose> AthlonFanboy: way enough
<casao> do i have to reboot?
<slammed87d21> bytor4232, may I pm you?
<AthlonFanboy> how much will be free?
<saiki> AthlonFanboy: 4gb hd space is recommended as a minimum
<AthlonFanboy> ahh
<AthlonFanboy> It will take forever to resize my 450GB ext3 partition to the left
<rustychicken> how do i install a renderer?  i have a intel mobile gm965 chipset, and compiz-check says that there is "no rendering method in use"
<Prose> casao: yeah that would be a start. have you tried using ndiswrapepr ?
<Gnea> AthlonFanboy: i'm sure you can afford the time
<Prose> AthlonFanboy: I thought you meant RAM :D
<xyblor> my WM crashed and now GDM just shows a mouse cursor without a login window. How do I fix that?
<casao> it's not installed, i'll give it a reboot and see if it shows up
<Prose> casao: keep us up to date
<Gnea> xyblor: ctrl-alt-backspace
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Preferences > Main Menu > Applications:  When I click on the System Tools button, this button is filled for a short time but then empties so that I cannot create this menu item. How to troubleshoot?
<xyblor> Gnea: it does the same thing again when I do that, even rebooting doesn't help
<AthlonFanboy> sucks that the program i need is not compatible with mandriva
<Gnea> xyblor: ctrl-alt-f1 and login, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and see what it has to say about it
<xyblor> Gnea: okay, good idea
<capablan> holas
<casao> wifi appeared after reboot, most people probably aren't as impatient as me
<Gnea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Prose> casao: so wifi rocks ?
<casao> apparently, i told it to connect, i don't see an icon for it though
<AthlonFanboy> i hate *buntus the only reason i need is to get amazon drm free music
<saiki> anyone know what would cause an application to close and still run?
<saiki> I am trying to run idjc and it keeps closing
<tary> ae
<casao> testing without my wired connection
<xyblor> Gnea: I don't see anything unusual in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Prose> casao: are you using the network manager ?
<casao> yes
<fsloke> hi
<casao> Network Settings
<summatusmentis> success! fully installed ubuntu on my LE1600, and it's working!
<casao> told it to connect to my network, it appears to have connected properly but firefox isn't working
<dvs> ok it says my signal streangth is at 52% but i can not ping or browse the web any ideas why ?
<Gnea> xyblor: try this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startx
<Prose> casao: ping stuff
<Prose> including your router
<casao> ath0 has the self-assigned ip
<xyblor> Gnea: when I do ctrl-alt-backspace, it just quits GDM and stops, gdm doesn't restart
<casao> 169.254.4.46
<xyblor> Gnea: okay, I'll try that
<casao> rather, ath0:avahi
<xyblor> Gnea: that gives me a blank xsession with just a cursor
<casao> ath0 has an ipv6 address, dunno anything about ipv6 so it might be the equivilent
<casao> fe80::222:68ff:fec9:b24/64
<fsloke> want to ask, I using the Synaptic Package Manager to install some application
<Prose> casao: i dont think ipv6 should matter
<fsloke> but the application got bug
<casao> i told it to use dhcp
<Gnea> xyblor: ok, now switch back to ctrl-alt-f2 this time and ps axf - see if there's any sub-X processes
<fsloke> loop until infinite .... how can I stop install it?
<Prose> casao: and it is ? can you even see your route r?
<fsloke> I just alt+ctrl+del
<casao> lemme see something, hold on
<fsloke> the restart the Ubuntu
<fsloke> after restart
<fsloke> I open back Synaptic Package Manager
<fsloke> but cannot
<fsloke> because the previous installation not yet finish
<casao> it doesn't seem to be seeing any wireless networks
<fsloke> The Synaptic Package Manager just pop up an error say that has a locing
<fsloke> locking
<casao> wlanconfig ath0 list scan shows the network
<fsloke> what shld I do now?
<casao> ah, and now it showed up
<sp219> fsloke: something else is using apt
<fsloke> I cannot run any apt-get until the application installed
<rand0m-> k wow this is going to be the death of me - as my previous problem stated
<dvs_> ok it says my signal streangth is at 52% but i can not ping or browse the web any ideas why ?
<rand0m-> wow ive been having this extremely annoying problem and have no idea how to fix it as i am rather a noob.  Earlier i was watching youtube videos, then just browsing random news sites while listening to music via amarok... then I closed amarok and went back to trying to watch youtube videos, but now the videos won't play without the tracker bar being dragged along manually and of course - no sound..
<rand0m-> i just did sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<casao> there we go, got it working now, thanks for that Prose
<Prose> casao: you get really sporadic successes
<rand0m-> and now when i try tow atch videos, firefox closes
<casao> yeah, i do a lot of things, haha
<Prose> casao: I really do much besides cheering and slight moral support
<slushpuppy\> Hi, whats the package name for XTest extension?
<fsloke> apt-get cannot use...
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Preferences > Main Menu > Applications:  When I click on the System Tools button, this button is filled for a short time but then empties so that I cannot create this menu item. How to troubleshoot?
<casao> i did manual config and i guess it decided to create the network
<Prose> didn't*
<dvs_> anyone ever hear of that before ?
<dvs_> anyone ever hear of that before ?
<dvs_> ok it says my signal streangth is at 52% but i can not ping or browse the web any ideas why ?
<fsloke> It will call back the same application.... because that application is locking the apt-get
<FloodBot1> dvs_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prose> casao: kudos to that then !
<xyblor> Gnea: oh wow, my window manager is actually still running, there must be a problem in its .rc file
<dvs_> sorry floodbot
<Kewl_Munky> o.o
<casao> can i assume that setkeycodes should be run in rc.local?
<Nyle> experiment!
<Nyle> hi
<rustychicken> hi Nyle
<Nyle> I want to make bash do package name completion too
<Nyle> how can I do this?
<rand0m-> wow too many problems not enough support
<rand0m-> im going to destroy my laptop
<Nyle> rand0m-, no!
<Nyle> its not the laptop's fault
<MrWizeGuy1983> don't destroy, just reinstall if it's that bad lol
<lostogre>  rand0m: If you don't want it I'll take it.
<alistair_> Hi does anyone here use streamtuner?
<Nyle> so anyone
<Nyle> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rand0m-> i dont want to take forever reinstalling & losing everything just because stupid firefox keeps crashing
<caseyjp> i do (streamtuner). using it right now as a matter o' fact.
<rand0m-> pardon my whininess but this has been going on for a week now
<MrWizeGuy1983> rand0m, you have different partitions for storage and the os right?
<rand0m-> yea
<MrWizeGuy1983> if so, reinstalling everything is pretty easy
<rand0m-> errr no
<MrWizeGuy1983> you don't lose your files or settings
<rand0m-> err i dunno
<MrWizeGuy1983> you have /home and / right?
<rand0m-> i have win xp and ubuntu on one hd, two diff partitions
<alistair_> caseyjp, can you advise can you change prefs to make it use rhythmbox when clicking on a shoutcast?
<caseyjp> rand0m,  if you search on flash support and firefox in ubuntu forums, you'll discover that its pretty flaky at this point.  flash 10 is supposed to be getting it better but its not 'there' yet.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i haven't had any problems with it....
<FAJALOU> Hi i am following this guide:  http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild   to compile google gadgets, but i am getting errors that i can't resolve, particularly   "../../configure --enable-debug"  and "make"  I have already looked at !compile   so could anyone help me through the steps a little better?
<alistair_> all I can see is it fires up xmms
<rustychicken> MrWizeGuy1983: ive heard people pushing for Ubuntu to use multiple partitions as you say (well, actually, even another one for /boot), but afaik, it didnt make it into hardy, and i dont even think intrepid
<rand0m-> caseyjp, resulting in firefox just straight crashing ?  and would that also conflict with my soundcard drivers too because sometimes if i have amarok or banshee open - and then play a youtube video without closing the media program, youtube AND amarok or banshee freezes, and sound wont work til i reboot
<MrWizeGuy1983> rustychicken, it uses 3 by default, one for swap one for / and one for /home
<FAJALOU> MrWizeGuy1983: same here.
<emman> Hi everybody!
<MrWizeGuy1983> i have 2.5 gigs of ram, so i have no swap
<rustychicken> MrWizeGuy1983: really?  hmmm...not mine...prolly my fault though
<overlordpuppy> When trying to play a multimedia file, I get this error: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<MrWizeGuy1983> rustychicken, i might be wrong, i always do it manually, my bad
<caseyjp> rand0m, rather than rebooting, if you're using pulseaudio, you could kill and restart that instead... however, I recommend looking for 'perfect pulse audio setup' forum thread in ubuntu forums, as it has the work-arounds and fixes for what you are describing.
<alistair_> Help can you use rhythmbox with streamtuner?
<cjf> e?
<casao> do setkeycodes and setpci need to be run everytime on startup or are they one off commands?
<rand0m-> heh back to windows i go.. never imagined id have this much of a headache with the everso-amazing-upon-first-few-boots ubuntu.
<MrWizeGuy1983> wow no
<MrWizeGuy1983> let me help you
<MrWizeGuy1983> windows....sucks
<MrWizeGuy1983> rand0m, pm me and i'll try to help
<rustychicken> MrWizeGuy1983: no prob, i just dunno what the default is, ill be really happy if it is 3 partitions though
<FAJALOU> i am following this guide:  http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild   to compile google gadgets, but i am getting errors that i can't resolve, particularly   "../../configure --enable-debug"  and "make"  I have already looked at !compile   so could anyone help me through the steps a little better?
<Siliad> Hello. How do I show a list of processes running in the terminal?
<sea4ever> ps -a?
<sea4ever> ps -A <- For *all* of 'em.
<rustychicken> Siliad: top
<rustychicken> to get out of top, hit q
<rustychicken> true...
<overlordpuppy> When I install codecs, do I have to reboot ubuntu? Or restart firefox?
<Siliad> thank you
<rustychicken> overlordpuppy: no to the first one, probably to the second
<rustychicken> overlordpuppy: what codecs did you install?
<overlordpuppy> rustychicken: It says it couldn't find avisynth.dll, so I went to mplayerhq and got them off there. Haven't put them in yet.
<rustychicken> compiz (or at least the nvidia driver or something) keeps locking up my system (no, not even ctrl+alt+backspace works)
<rustychicken> overlordpuppy: ubuntu shouldnt need dlls...
<legend2440> FAJALOU: there is a deb file for google gadgets     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821478
<FAJALOU> rustychicken:  try reinstalling the nvidia drivers in restricted drivers manager
<emman> The menu no longer appear on my laptop with 8.04 LTS after the failed installation of limewire. How do I make the menu appears again? Please help!
<FAJALOU> legend2440:  whoot thanks
<Prose> when I copy or create a folder on a samba partition, I immediately lose ownership, wth ? (this is where some all-knowing person steps in)
<overlordpuppy> rustychicken: Some codecs have no native equivs, so I believe some use the same binaries that windows does. . . I think.
<rustychicken> overlordpuppy: afaik,thats not the way it works...
<slushpuppy\> Hi, anyone used xautoclick before?
<keppi_> Prose:  check smb.conf?
<Prose> keppi_: yeah I did and I saw nothing particular
<overlordpuppy> rustychicken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/NonNativeCodecs?action=show&redirect=RestrictedFormats%2FWindowsCodecs
<emman> SOS...please I need your help!
<SeaPhor> Prose, did you see a "umask" value?
<Prose> keppi_: when I mount the samba partition, I mount it as a user, let's call him Bob. And even when I manually chown of the folder to Bob on the samba share, it's still 'not mine'
<rustychicken> FAJALOU: so, should i just hard power off my computer?
<Prose> SeaPhor: no because I didn't put any..
<keppi_> Prose:  no force user:  ?
<FAJALOU> rustychicken:  unless you know a command to shut it off otherwise ;)
<SeaPhor> Prose, did you chmod the partition?
<ksbalaji> using gparted, I made some free space. Now I want to add the free space to root partition. gparted does not allow. Why?
<Prose> keppi_: I don't know what that is
<FAJALOU> ksbalaji: we need more information then that: what is the error, are you doing it from the ocmputer?  if you are you cannot enlarge the space if the drive is in use, you need to get a livecd and expand / from there
<Prose> SeaPhor: well, I did nothing out of the ordinary with chmod on it
<Prose> SeaPhor: I didn't chmod it 777  (even though that is the only thing that works). but chmod 777 doesn't change anything because I would have to do it for every folder I create/copu
<Prose> copy
<FAJALOU> Prose:  have you tried sudo chowning it?
<ksbalaji> I am doing gparted from the computer. How do I use gparted which is only in the computer /root and also use from liveCD?
<keppi_> Prose:  who owns the file written?
<codyzapp> has anyone used shoutcast on there internet radio station from linux? if so what did you use to get the music streaming?
<rustychicken> FAJALOU: so, just boot into recovery then?
<SeaPhor> Prose, need to chmod -R
<Crowley2> Does anybody know an icon theme you can coherently use under GNOME and some KDE applications???
<FAJALOU> rustychicken:  i'll PM you.
<ksbalaji> FAJALOU, gparted is only in the computer. liveCD does not have gparted. Or does it?
<rustychicken> ksbalaji: livecd has gparted
<SeaPhor> then in the .conf, set umask to --EXAMPLE--  022  (for a 755 permission)
<FAJALOU> ksbalaji: ya livecd does.
<SeaPhor> then in the .conf, set umask to --EXAMPLE--  022  (for a 755 permission) Prose
<ksbalaji> rustychicken, I will check up. Thanks
<emman> All menus no longer appear on the screen after the failed installation of limewire..What should I do to restore the menu?
<Prose> SeaPhor: does umask override chmod or something ?
<Prose> SeaPhor: oh wait, I get what you're saying, sorry
<SeaPhor> Prose, umask sets default perms
<Prose> SeaPhor: I forgot that you have to watch out for two permissions (system permissions and samba permissions)
<SeaPhor> Prose, and group and user
<casao> christ, alsa is a bitch to make
<Crowley2> Does anybody know an icon theme you can coherently use under GNOME and some KDE applications???
<Prose> SeaPhor: so I should put      umask = 022          in the [shareName] section ?
<tom_> can someone help me out with secure ssh tunneling and VNC? I've done it before but it just doesn't seem to work now...I remember getting it right was a pain last time.
<SeaPhor> Prose, that was example only, but that would assume the chmod to be 755
<FAJALOU> !ssh | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Prose> SeaPhor: that sounds like a fin chmod to me
<tom_> FAJALOU: thanks
<Prose> SeaPhor: I was also asking if the syntax is correct (umask = 022)
<SeaPhor> and prolly no spaces Prose
<FAJALOU> tom np
<SuperQ> tom_: Put this in your ~/.ssh/config
<caseyjp> putty also has a linux client.  fyi.
<SuperQ> tom_: oh, wait, you want putty?
<SeaPhor> Prose,  but i am not sure on the syntax,,, man chmod and umask
<fsloke> there
<tom_> SuperQ: yeah
<emman> My screen goes blank on my 8.04 LTS. Anybody could teach me to restore?
<fsloke> want ask about the ubuntu Synaptic Package Manager
<tom_> SuperQ: I've done it before -- and I think it's right, but obviously it's not because it isn't working :-p
<mzuverink> Could someone tell me if there is a way to totally disable a laptops internal speakers short of tearing into the laptop and unplugging them?  I have a Sony Vaio, VGN-NR385E, and when i plug in head phones the internal speakers still broadcast.  It is annoying and makes the laptop unusable in public if I want to hear web content
<fsloke> last time I installed a package from Synaptic Package Manager
<SuperQ> tom_: so.. this situation:
<tom_> mzuverink: there is a bios setting. If that doesn't work I think you can remove a package in ubuntu
<SuperQ> tom_: You're on a windows box, and want to VNC over SSH to a linux machine
<lostogre> emman: what do you mean your screen goes blank? more info
<tom_> SuperQ: correct
<fsloke> the package/application look occur error in the middle of installation
<fsloke> it infinitely looping
<fsloke> I a bit scare and panic
<fsloke> then I restart Ubuntu
<fsloke> After restart, I use back the Synaptic Package Manager
<tom_> mzuverink: I had the same problem on a dell laptop...I don't remember what I did, but I removed something -- I'm pretty sure it was a package
<deepak> hi guys...a little help needed
<fsloke> but it can't open already
<fsloke> got pop up warning saying that has a application is using it
<fsloke> 'lockinh"
<SuperQ> tom_: Fairly easy, you want to do a "Source Port" 5900
<fsloke> locking"
<SuperQ> tom_: then Destination localhost:5900
<emman> Hig lostogre! yes the screen is blank. It wount load the whole program. It happens after the failed installation of sun-java6-bin for the limewire.
<SuperQ> tom_: then click add
<Prose> SeaPhor: wow! adding ''umask=022'' to a [ShareName] locked me out ! this is weird :D
<fsloke> then what shld I do to cancel it?
<SuperQ> tom_: then connect
<fsloke> Thank
<tom_> SuperQ: I have source to 5900 and remote to 5901. then I open vnc and then click connect then localhost. it connects and nothing comes up. If I close my putty window it kills the vnc connection, so I think it's on the other side
<lostogre> emman: you want to load the whole program? you mean load ubuntu?
<emman> yes ubuntu program is not loaded....my screen is blank..
<Prose> SeaPhor: and taking out and restarting the server doesn't revert it back :( I broke it
<SeaPhor> Prose, is the share on a different box? if so, then you need to set up groups and be a member of the group on the other box, then set the chmod to 774, and umask to 003
<fsloke> how is it?
<lostogre> emman: does it give any information? does the bios come up when you boot the machine?
<Prose> SeaPhor: yeah, samba is on a server box on my LAN
<legend2440> fsloke: in terminal try     dpkg --configure -a
<mzuverink> tom_, Well if you think of the package that would be great, it is a new shiny laptop, came with Vista which I never even booted into but I am sure that it worked like it should have in that OS since they probably designed it to work with Vista.  I am desperate to get this fixed as my classes start soon and i will be using it at school.  So if you think of the package, let me know and Ill give it a try.  Thanks
<SeaPhor> Prose, add your user to the server and make him a member of the froup,,,
<emman> lostogre: Yes the bios come up I boot up the machine. It goes blank right after I entered the password.
<SuperQ> tom_: well, source is the local port on the windows PC
<SeaPhor> *group
<SuperQ> tom_: so if you have a VNC server on the windows PC you can't use 5900
<lwizardl> Hi
<jigp> how to setup hosting in ubuntu server?what to installi want to host
<tom_> SuperQ: VNC server is running on a ubuntu machine
<blarg_> i just installed KDE 4.0 - Is the KDE Theme Manager included in 4.0? if so how to i get to it?
<fsloke> try already
<fsloke> but the appliaction still looping... :(
<Prose> SeaPhor: when you say I gotta be a member of the group, you're referring to the user with which samba mounts the share ?
<carlosr> blarg_, systemsettings
<SuperQ> tom_: Ok, but what about the windows machine?
<SuperQ> tom_: is there a server there too?
<carlosr> blarg_, update to 4.1
<carlosr> upgrade
<lwizardl> anyone here setup point of sales computers?
<emman> Lostogre: do i need to reinstall the LTS 8.04?
<tom_> SuperQ: the windows machine is using a vnc client.  Do you know how to tell in ubuntu what port vnc is listening on?
<SeaPhor> yes, and need a user set up on the server... Prose
<fsloke> It looping by printing a work repeatly...
<c0mp13371331337> lwizardl: I kind of work for a company called OpenTable.  Not quite POS, but similar.
<SuperQ> tom_: netstat -aepl | grep vnc
<lostogre> emman: I don't know. I don't know what is happening yet, because I don't yet have enough information.
<SuperQ> tom_: that might work
<lwizardl> c0mp13371331337, yah but that seems more for resturants
<legend2440> fsloke: what were you installing when this happened?
<c0mp13371331337> lwizardl: Oh, were you referring to more like retail POS systems?
<SuperQ> tom_: netstat -pl | grep vnc
<lwizardl> c0mp13371331337, yeah i'm working on opening a retail store and need to find what I will be using for my cash register
<c0mp13371331337> lwizardl: Ah, I see.  Can't be of assistance there, sorry!  :-)  Good luck!
<lwizardl> c0mp13371331337, no problem, I haven't been having any luck on this and don't want to have to use windows for the registers
<southie> Hello.  My CD drive doesn't work, and I plan on installing ubuntu off of my USB external harddrive.  there is nothing on it that i need, and I need to know what filesystem I should format it to.
<wols_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<southie> thanks
<tom_> SuperQ: http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vncpk5.jpg <-- does that look right to you? it does me
<michael> Does anyone know the passwords for the Live CD of Ubunto Intrepid ?
<michael> Opps, Ubuntu
<jigp> hello i installed tighvnc and it was success..but i cannot see the icon in Applications...
<Shadowkllr> what's the best ftp server to run on ubuntu?
<Prose> SeaPhor: okay, so, when I mount my samba share in fstab, there is this part username=rides,password=qwerty
<mrzither> Shadowkllr: sftpd
<fsloke> dpkg :database locked by another process
<tom_> can anyone see anything wrong with these settings? http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vncpk5.jpg
<Prose> SeaPhor: on the server box, there is a System user called rides as well as a Samba user called rides
<Prose> SeaPhor: with all the same password as the one in my fstab
<fsloke> legend2440 :hylafax client and server
<Prose> SeaPhor: do I need to, furthermore, also make sure that 'rides' is also part of a specific group ?
<fsloke> I just click the two package and install
<fsloke> last time I install it nothing happen
<legend2440> fsloke: check if your partition is full   type df -h in terminal
<fsloke> it successfully installed
<emman1> sorry I was disconnected....
<fsloke> but I don't know why when I uninstalled it then install back....
<emman1> lostogre: are you still there?
<spemime> hello all.
<lostogre> emman1: yup.
<fsloke> how to check?
<michael> Is anybody AMD 64 out there ?
<fsloke> df -h
<tom_> Anyone? http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vncpk5.jpg <-- is something wrong there?
<fsloke> right ok
<legend2440> fsloke: yes
<lostogre> michael: yeah.
<SeaPhor> Prose, that depends, does the server see the local or the remot user? man this is hard to explain and much easier than i am making it
<lostogre> michael: what's the problem?
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, What are you trying to tunnel?
<michael> Los, have you tried the latest Live Intrepid release and if so, what are the passwords ?
<cr33pup> test
<spemime> I there anyone that has installed ubuntu 8.04 on a Satellite A305D?  I am having problems....
<tom_> Gun_Smoke: vnc
<Gun_Smoke> ah.
<michael> Los, it boots into a password box but the common ones, guest, root, etc don't work.
<Prose> SeaPhor: my bad but I don't understand; the server sees both but I mean, the 'rides' user goes through samba to access the hard drive
<Prose> SeaPhor: sorry if this is poisoning your night :P
<lostogre> gotta go.
<emman1> the grub is loading and it goes blank after I key-in my password....what could be the problem? Is the failed installation of limewire could be the problem? right after the failed installation I read "dpkg  --configure -a"
<chronographer> hello anyone know where a python irc is for learners like myself?
<michael> Anybody using Intrepid ?
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, http://tinyurl.com/9xfcq
<SeaPhor> Prose, no, just been a long day and i am not explaining very well,
<Prose> SeaPhor: headaches is the price to pay for kindness
<legend2440> emman1: in terminal try   sudo dpkg--configure -a
<pins> hello, I cannot get my intel wireless to work. Can I get help with it?
<emman1> <
<tom_> Gun_Smoke: Seen it. used those settings as well. Nothing. It's like it's not actually connecting vnc to the tunnel on the other  end
 * JoshuaRL|away returns.
<Derander> Hi, I'm on the 8.04.1 LiveCD right now, trying to get Ubuntu to recognize my two sata hard drives running as IDE.  Right now they do not show up at all.  I have a previously working linux install that no longer works after putting a new motherboard (asus p5q pro) that also does not recognize the hard disks.
<Miesco> checkinstall doesn't work, is there anything to use?
<chronographer> ﻿pins:  find out what it is by lsusb or lspci and then search ubuntuforums for that model
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, Do you have the vnc-server installed on the other end?
<michael> Derander, Intrepid ?
<SeaPhor> Prose, if the user on samba and the local machine are a member of a group that is on the server and at 755 will have read/execute perms
<emman1> My screen is blank.. All what is written above and other are gone...I can't see the application.
<pins> chronographer: i have searched. its an Intel 4965AG card.
<legend2440> Miesco: you have to   sudo checkinstall
<Derander> michael: ?
<namegame> chronographer: have you tried #python ?
<tom_> Gun_Smoke: yes.  It's installed and vnc is running on 5901
<pins> iwlist scan returns nothing, ifconfig -a shows it. It looks connected
<Miesco> legend2440: Im doing it as root
<chronographer> yeah its 'members only"!
<Gun_Smoke> pins, I have the same card.. works right out of the box
<linxuz3r> sup
<bringatowel> Derander, what is the output from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Miesco> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/lib/libSoundTouch.a': No such file or directory
<michael> Der...Intrepid is the newest alpha version or something
<pins> Gun_Smoke: not here apparently
<Miesco> /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libSoundTouch.a /usr/local/lib/libSoundTouch.a
<Derander> bringatowel, nothing.
<Miesco> That happend right before it
<chronographer> ﻿pins: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-July/118971.html
<fsloke> legend2440 : still there?
<chronographer> google is your friens
<chronographer> *d
<Gun_Smoke> pins,  Have you tried to restart networking?
<Miesco> checkinstall is doing .libs, should be doing ./lib/?
<pins> yes, sudo ifup/down wlan0
<fsloke> the result after typing "df -h"
<fsloke> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<chronographer> can you see it with iwconfig
<pins> very much so
<Gun_Smoke> encrypted?
<fsloke> varlock               505M     0  505M   0% /var/lock
<Prose> SeaPhor: hum okay, I understand, but before I can do any of this, I will go tinker around and understand why my samba share isn't being mounted on my client box
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, I don't know.. sorry.
<bringatowel> Derander, well my guess would be some problem with your SATA controller driver, not sure what to suggest though
<fsloke> varrun                505M  108K  505M   1% /var/run
<pins> chronographer: wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Rumrunner"  Nickname:"" Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<fsloke> ../dev/sda1              72G  4.9G   63G   8% /
<rustychicken> how good is envy?
<Derander> bringatowel, yeah, google has finally turned up a couple of things (a lot of people have had this problem apparently, just very few got it to work)
<tom_> Gun_Smoke: it's fine..thanks for helping out anyway :-)
<Prose> SeaPhor: when all I did is put umask=022 and then remove it ! I think I will go restore some smb.conf backup I have
<fsloke> lrm                   505M   39M  466M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, np
<fsloke> gvfs-fuse-daemon       72G  4.9G   63G   8% /home/server/.gvfs
<Miesco> Are you suppost to run checkinstall AFTEr you run make install?
<fsloke> devshm                505M   36K  505M   1% /dev/shm
<Gun_Smoke> pins, have you looked at your logs to see if something is going on?
<fsloke> how you want me to see?
<chronographer> check in /etc/network/interfaces that all settings are correct
<SeaPhor> Prose, ok, i am crashing but you can always find me and several others, (more knowledgeable than me) at #SeaPhor
<Derander> bringatowel, going off to attempt something.
<Erick|Laptop> How do I find my version of Ubuntu in terminal?
<michael> I'll send in a bug report when days have 48 hours in them instead of just 24.  Support for Intrepid very lame.  Good night all.
<chronographer> if you want, pastebin it and I can look
<pins> Gun_Smoke: such as? im on the laptop right now. I can give you what you want.
<legend2440> fsloke: is synaptic still in loop?
<ethereality> g'night
<bringatowel> Derander, good luck
<FAJALOU> !anyone | spemime, details please?
<ubottu> spemime, details please?: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Prose> SeaPhor: on the freenode server ?
<fsloke> how to check?
<Prose> SeaPhor: I guess so! thanks ! night
<Gun_Smoke> pins, Anything.. in your logs that would resemble something happening with networking..  also look in /etc/network/interfaces
<fsloke> Just now looping but when I stop it now have error...
<Erick|Laptop> How do I find my version of Ubuntu in terminal?
<meteoroid> anyone want to venture favorite links on ldap + krb ?
<FAJALOU> Erick|Laptop:   uname -a
<legend2440> fsloke: what is the error?
<Gun_Smoke> pins, and make sure it is configured properly.
<Flynsarmy> Hi. How do i kill sabnzbd? Shutdown button isn't working and it doesn't appear in ps ux | grep sabnzbd but the program is still running.
<casao> i think i FINALLY have ubuntu installed and netbook remix setup
<pins> Gun_Smoke: http://pastebin.com/m56053874
<dmoerner> Erick|Laptop, lsb_release -d
<Miesco> I have a program that only reads .ogg and .wav, can I use mplayer or something to make it read mp3s?
<Erick|Laptop> Thanks dmoerner
<bazz> so, is it just the case that a belkin f5d6020 doesn't support wpa, or is that possible?  if so, how?
<snookums> hey you all are computer nerds.. tell me why my wireless n doesnt go as far as my wireless g
<Shadowkllr_> if i install openssh, does that come with ftp?
<FAJALOU> snookums: you got wireless n to work in ubuntu?  kudos
<Gun_Smoke> pins, I believe you need s:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    put the s: in front of your key
<fsloke> when I type "dpkg --configure -a"
<fsloke> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ColdSilence27> dpkg
<legend2440> fsloke: try          sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fsloke> when I click on  System> Administrator>Synaptic Package Manager
<fsloke> the error is:
<fsloke> Unable to get exclusive lock
<fsloke> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) isalready running. Please close that application first.
<ColdSilence27> same thing with mine
<warriorforgod> join #vmware
<casao> how do i disable compiz?
<fsloke> legend2440: I try already
<fsloke> I already print it to you to see...
<legend2440> fsloke: you tried   sudo dpkg --configure -a   with sudo?
<fsloke> yup
<fsloke> all command I execute using sudo
<FAJALOU> casao: metacity --replace
<ColdSilence27> wen u close the application will act worse
<pins> Gun_Smoke: I did sudo ifdown wlan0 then edited the /network/interfaces file.
<pins> Gun_Smoke: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<pins> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<legend2440> fsloke: ok  can i PM?
<casao> FAJALOU: that will stop the autorun too?
<FAJALOU> casao; no... are you using fusion-icon?
<casao> i'm using NBR
<casao> netbook remix
<fsloke> sure
<casao> it doesn't interact well with compiz, apparently
<lwizardl> has anyone here setup and configured linux point of sales cash registers?
<emman1> please help! the screen of my laptop goes blank right after keying the password?
<Gun_Smoke>  pins sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ur_router>
<FAJALOU> never heard of that... i would install fusion-icon it makes it easy to manage, and i think that when you turn it off in fusion icon it will stay off
<FAJALOU> but try metacity --replace
<casao> --replace worked
<Prose> what in blazes that  "mount.nfs: can't get address for smb' mean ?
<casao> i just want to stop it from autostart
<FAJALOU> emman1:  go to ctrl alt f1
<Gun_Smoke> pins, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:<ur_ascii_key>
<casao> Prose: it's trying to mount a samba share over the network
<pins> Gun_Smoke: its hex
<pins> is that alright?
<FAJALOU> casao:  i am not sure if it will or not, but you will find out soon enough ;)
<Gun_Smoke> give it a go
<Gun_Smoke> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Prose> casao: I indeed asked it to do that, but what the insult it spit at me mean ?
<ColdSilence27> how do u restore the default setting on whole system wit out re formatin it
<casao> what did you put in the samba instructions? looks like it can't find the samba server
<Siliad> Anyone here good with conky?
<casao> negative, i'm really pissy because my wifi disappeared
<casao> that's just an aside
<casao> updating kernel = wifi gone, gotta redo it all
<casao> haha
<casao> and it's 12:30 and i should be going to bed, not putzing in a terminal
<casao> that set, netbook remix is pretty
<Siliad> haha i forget it's the weekday
<pins> Gun_Smoke: http://pastebin.com/m1f87a3b7
<emman1> good for you casao its only the wifi disappeared. mine is the entire menu.
<Derander> Alright, this is interesting.  My motherboard has a BIOS bug that causes Vista to bluescreen when it tries to boot up with sata drives in AHCI mode, so I have to run them in IDE mode.  Ubuntu can't see the drives when they are running in IDE mode, but works fine when they are running in AHCI mode.  Is there anything I can do about this on linux's side (gimping it? ;-))
<gauravkumar> hey .. i jus discovered that have 3600+ error log files in my home folder on a week old ubuntu copy.. can someone look at this error and tell me what it is?
<PacmanTango> Nope
<Prose> casao: scratch that, I restored a smb.cong backup and it wokred
<pins> Gun_Smoke: can i have both eth0 and wlan0 going at the same time?
<gauravkumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37616/
<Amione> Excuse me anyone im running Warcraft 3 on WIne and everythings great but its increadibly slow, i read to load it with opengl but the file has a space on it "Program Files" and i cant cd to it any help please?
<gauravkumar> hey .. i jus discovered that have 3600+ error log files in my home folder on a week old ubuntu copy.. can someone look at this error and tell me what it is?
<gauravkumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37616/
<Gun_Smoke> pins /etc/init.d/networking restart ?  do
<tarwatirn1> Amione: use quotes
<emman1> I am desperate....could somebody outhere teach me to make my blank screen all menus reapper.
<Amione> ok thanks hehe
<fez_> hello!
<c0mp13371331337> Amione: Or escape the space by placing a \ before it: Program\ Files
<tarwatirn1> indeed
<Amione> yea i remembered the \
<fez_> I downloaded a .zip off source forge. How do I install it?
<Amione> forgot to put the space after \
<Amione> thats why it wasnt working thanks really
<pyrex> Gun_Smoke: still No DHCPOFFERS received on wlan0
<fez_> anyone know how to manual install a zip via terminal?
<ismith> fez_: what's in the zip?
<fez_> an src folder
<fez_> its to run MSN off the terminal
<ismith> fez_: sure.  you know how to unzip it in the terminal?
<fez_> er no
<Gun_Smoke> pyrex, wep or wpa?
<pins> wep
<rohan> hi. can i edit my comments in launchpad? i can't find any option to do so
<ismith> fez: alright, i'll walk you through it.  first things first though - did you check to see if it's available through apt?  that's genearlly a preferable way to install things
<fez_> yeah
<fez_> not there
<emman1> bazhang are there?
<ismith> fez_: okay.  so, "tar xvf <file>" will unzip it
<Gun_Smoke> pins, Ah, well good luck.. I'm still looking for an answer to that.
<Amione> Thank you everyone!!!! Warcraft III is working extremely well now :P its almost like im in windows hehe
<pins> ?
<Amione> cya everyone
<pins> iwlist scan still should work right?
<Gun_Smoke> pins, I couldn't get wep working.
<fez_> actually
<erat123> could anyone help me setup my web camera on ubuntu?
<fez_> ismith...
<pins> man, wth
<eligos> is there a way to play window games in ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> yeah, you'll be able to see it but can't connect with wep..
<ismith> fez_: yeah?
<fez_> I found something in the repository
<dvs_> is there a way to create a live/instalation cd from an existing instalation ?
<PacmanTango> A sock/
<PacmanTango> ?
<fez_> thanks for your help and suggestion
<pins> Gun_Smoke: how come i cannot see anything.
<ismith> fez_: good.  i've got it all typed, though, so shall i tell you anyway?
<fez_> sure
<Shadowkllr_> anyone know anything about tunneling so that I can safely use vnc on the road?
<pins> Gun_Smoke: wlan0     No scan results
<ismith> fez_: then cd into the directory, and run "./configure", followed by "make".  when that's done (might take a while), then you're going to "sudo make install".  thta'll work for the vast majority of stuff out there, though not all of it.
<Gun_Smoke> sudo iwlist scan wlan0 should give you something
<tarwatirn1> sudo iwlist scan
<bazz> eligos, some of them, with wine.  check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for compatibility
<fez_> let me try
<pins> iwlist: unknown command `wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help').
<ismith> fez_: stop before "sudo make install", then - better not to clutter up your system, hence the preference for apt packages
<pins> Gun_Smoke: tarwatirn1 ok, got some results now!
<fez_> so doing it manually clutters up the system?
<Gun_Smoke> tarwatirn1, thanks for the correction.
<gauravkumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37616/ ????? someone???
<tarwatirn1> np
<fez_> how is this different from installing from packages?
<tarwatirn1> took me a while to figure that one out
<pins> Gun_Smoke: whats up with wep not working? built intentationally?
<ismith> fez_: well, it's not easy to uninstall.  with a dpkg, you just run "apt remove <package>"; with a source install, you can't do that.  basically, a package is all set up specifically for ubuntu.  iti tells the system whwere it's putting everything, so you can upgrade or uninstall later using apt or dpkg
<pins> intentionally*
<Gun_Smoke> pins, seems to be a knows bug..
<fez_> I see.
<fez_> cool then.
<Shadowkllr_> if i'm setting up my router so that I can tunnel vnc and/or ftp, all i have to do is forward one port on my router, right?
<ismith> fez_: not that it's impossible to upgrade or uninstall with a manually compiled package; it's just less simple.
<fez_> well thank you
<pins> great, now i have to go back to windows?
<tarwatirn1> sudo make distclean
<Shadowkllr_> just the ssh port, right? which by default should be 22
<fez_> how do I get your name to come up like you do with mine?
<Gun_Smoke> pins, it is possible to set it up manually but I haven't had any luck with our card.  a lot of different cards seem to work at the moment.  Can you switch your encryption?
<ismith> fez_: i'm just typing it in, but some irc clients do tab completion.
<thebinz> 'sudo make uninstall' will uninstall the compiled source
<fez_> ismith: yo
<lwizardl> hmm i just got a random spam pm from someone with the nick of TylerMeister00. about bras not being only for women
<fez_> well. that works.
<fez_> well thanks :D
<fez_> now off to experimentation.
<ismith> thebinz: good to know.  still, depends on you keeping the source around, and it's not specifically maintained for ubuntu.  a lazy admin is a smart admin.  or is it the other way around?
<pins> Gun_Smoke: could, but i just rent a room in this house. Gonna have to run it by owner or switch to vista. :(
<Gun_Smoke> wep sucks anyhow
<carthik> Hi - can I build a /usr/local on one machine and copy it to other machines, if the machines use different hardware including processor
<owen1> i installed ubuntu with alternate cd, command-line version. what packages do i need to hear audio?
<thebinz> hah, true that you do have to keep the source, but you could always download it at a later point in time if you want to uninstall.
<thebinz> i guess its just all up to the user
<fez_> Gun Smoke, using a broadcom chip?
<ismith> depends on it being available.  *shrug*.  like i  said, it's not impossible.  it's just nice eto let a package maintainer deal with those hassles
<thebinz> i like running the latests software, if it requires me to go through extra step to get it, then i will
<thebinz> besides, i like the interaction of compiling from source. It's fun.
<ismith> it is a bit more fun, yeah.  i suppose it all depends - i don't currently have a system that i can just play with, i'm more worried about keeping it running.
<carthik> Hi - can I build a /usr/local on one machine and copy it to other machines, if the machines use different hardware including processor
<fez_> ismith, VMWare?
<eligos> can anyone help me? I can't mount my NTFS drives
<Fredd> is there any way to make the gnome panel group opened windows?
<bazz> carthik: what do you mean by different processor?  like intel/amd, 32/64, or x86/somethingelse
<pins> Gun_Smoke: i know wep sucks major #(*&#$
<ismith> fez_: it's not for lack of options.  just ... my time is spent elsewhere.
<fez_> kk
<sue_> hi
<carthik> bazz, one's an and64 machine and the other is an intel quadcore proc (64bit)
<Gun_Smoke> pins, I'm looking over this now...  http://tinyurl.com/6d8aop
 * pins jumping
<bazz> carthik: that *should* work.  they both use the same instruction set afaik.  unless the intel is itanium, in which case, it won't
<owen1> i installed ubuntu with alternate cd, command-line version. what packages do i need to hear audio?
<poky140> mp3 codecs
<joseph_cheah> ifconfig give me nothing ....what is the tools that i need to apt-get?????
<bazz> carthik: try just it with something that's quick to compile.  if it works with one program it should work with most, unless something uses processor specific extensions, but most stuff doesnt
<carthik> bazz, thanks, what's a sure way to know, or a reference, since /proc/cpuinfo (of course) gives me diff flags for the two processors?
<emman1> If I reinstall my LTS 8.04 would it erase my data?
<michael__> what are these 'gnu make extensions' ? and how can i install them?
<Zelbinian> Hey - any VirtualBox gurus in here?
<thebinz> joseph_cheah: you need an active internet connection, terminal, and synaptic...?
<tarwatirn1> emman1: how is your hdd partitioned?
<owen1> Zelbinian: not guru, but uses it
<michael__> i'm just a user
<emman1> how do i reinstall my ubuntu 8.04 without destroying data?
<Zelbinian> Ok, well, maybe you can help me.
<tarwatirn1> Zelbinian: same here
<LordRedyen> michael__: uhm apt-get install build-essentials
<bazz> carthik: i don't know what the naming scheme for intel processors really, i've stopped following it, but if uses the x86-64 instruction set, which you should be able to get on any spec page, then binaries should work on both machines
<Zelbinian> I'm trying to install Vista as a virtual pc
<joebob777as7> i'm having some pretty poor network performance can someone give me a hand? it's about 1/10th the speed it runs in vista...
<eligos>  hello, I need some help. I can't mount my ntfs drives and I can't access none of my files
<owen1> Zelbinian: ok
<namegame> Zelbinian, I have successfully done that
<Zelbinian> I set up the virtual hdd, and I went to start it up to install it, and I got this message: "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.."
<emman1> one one partition
<emman1> only one partition....
<Zelbinian> I went to the package manager
<bazz> carthik: the amd will use x86-64 for sure, it's their instruction set :)
<carthik> emman1, backup /home and /etc, /usr/local and /opt and any manually installed deb packages you downloaded
<Zelbinian> And I downloaded a few of those virtualbox-ose-modules
<Zelbinian> But I keep getting the error, and I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.
<emman1> how do I backup?
<pins> Gun_Smoke: find anything usefull?
<poky140> you have to enabe virtalbox in users and groups
<owen1> Zelbinian: try google for the error with the keyword vista
<tarwatirn1> Zelbinian: what kernel are you running?
<carthik> emman1, you gotta read that up - no magic button/tricks
<LordRedyen> leave
<thebinz> Zelbinian: did you download the package specific to your kernel?
<joseph_cheah> thebinz: just doing apt-get in the console
<Zelbinian> I think so. It wouldn't let me install the wrong ones.
<emman1> what is the command in terminal to make backups?
<carthik> emman1, if your /home is on a seperate disk partition, it is easier, you can just preserve that partition
<owen1> emman1: tar ?
<thebinz> Zelbinian: in terminal try 'uname -r'
<Gun_Smoke> naw.. I've been looking for a couple of days now on and off.. I just opened the network, and tomorrow I'll drop the on old PC only can do wep.
<Zelbinian> I'm running Hardy Heron . . . so I assume I have the latest kernel
<thebinz> that'll give you the kernel version
<eligos> does anyone know how to mount volumes in Hardy??
<joebob777as7> sending a 3GB file only runs between 2 and 5mbps... and on vista it's over 20mbps
<michael__> LordRedyen: i've already installed build-essential, but anjuta is complaining about '%'-pattern is a gnu make extension
<Zelbinian> 2.6.24.19-generic
<carthik> emman1, tar, rsync, cp are all commands that can be used - unfortunately I cannot tell you the options or the exact command, since I am evil :P
<Zelbinian> Ah, I did download the wrong one.
<thebinz> :-P
<carthik> emman1, just kidding, but you will need to change the exact command to precisely suit your needs, which is why
<emman1> carthik: what is the command in terminal to make backups?
<Zelbinian> I checked the Ubuntu docs and it said 16
<Zelbinian> But maybe those are outdated.
<carthik> emman1, refer above
<thebinz> joseph_cheah: what command are you trying to run? what error are you getting?
<Zelbinian> I didn't know how to check my kernel version.
<carthik> Zelbinian, uname -a
<carthik> thanks bazz, see ya later
<joebob777as7> i'm having some pretty poor network performance can someone give me a hand? it's about 1/10th the speed it runs in vista... sending a 3GB file only runs between 2 and 5mbps... and on vista it's over 20mbps
<bazz> sure, good luc
<bazz> k
<Zelbinian> K, lemme try and install the right one. :)
<joseph_cheah> thebinz: ifconfig returns nothing
<bazz> jesus, what's up with the pm spam?
<tarwatirn1> joebob777as7: Is this a local transfer?
<joebob777as7> tarwatirn1, yes
<Zelbinian> Hmm. That didn't do it. I'm gonna try re-installing VirtualBox
<tarwatirn1> joebob777as7: what sort of link wireless or wther
<thebinz> joseph_cheah: why are you trying ifconfig and apt-get are two different things. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will upgrade your system. ifconfig tells you the status of your internet devices
<joebob777as7> tarwatirn1, wired http://pastebin.ca/1172438 peaks at about 6mbps
<tarwatirn1> Zelbinian: try
<tarwatirn1> sudo modprove vboxdrv
<thebinz> you need to explain more if you want me help
<tarwatirn1> grr
<owen1> Zelbinian: try using the version from sun's site.
<thebinz> modprobe*
<tarwatirn1> :1s/modprove/modprobe
<Zelbinian> sudo: modprove: command not found
<joseph_cheah> thebinz: ok, miscommunication... how can i install the tools to enable the network?
<owen1> do i have 8.04 or earlier version? 2.6.24-19-generic
<thebinz> ok
<Zelbinian> Oh, modprobe, k.
<thebinz> which network?
<owen1> i have 2.6.24-19-generic.  is it 8.04?
<thebinz> wireless? or wires?
<pins> can anyone tell me why my volume sounds so awful and low.
<jeeves__> how can I specify a IP range to scan (not on a single subnet, but starting at an odd IP # and ending @ another off IP # in a differen't subnet.
<pins> and i have a subwoofer on my lappy and its not kicking
<thebinz> owen1: your kernel version does not determine the version of your ubuntu release
<owen1> thebinz: ok. how to check my ubuntu version?
<jeeves__> thebinz, I'm working on trying to find a port # on our Sonicwalls that we know can be accessed on our public IP range.
<joseph_cheah> owen1: yes...this is ubuntu desktop version
<legend2440> owen1: in terminal    lsb_release -a
<jeremy_> if you're on 2.6.24 then your most likely on hardy
<thebinz> cat /etc/lsb-release
<jeeves__> thebinz, I'm @ home now (so I'm not inside the corp. network) to scan the public facing IPs for this open port
<Zelbinian> Ok, virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic is installed, VirtualBox is installed, but vboxdrv wasn't found
<thebinz> owen1: cat /etc/lsb-release
<owen1> joseph_cheah: legend2440: thanks, i am on 8.04
<owen1> thebinz: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<owen1> what packages are required for sound?
<namegame> Zelbinian: where did you install virtualbox from?
<infexion> are there a lot of issues with ubuntu and wireless cards in laptops?
<tarwatirn1> infexion: depends on the card
<Zelbinian> Add/Remove programs
<Zelbinian> So the Ubuntu package manager, essentially
<tarwatirn1> Zelbinian: hmm I am using the deb from Sun's sight
<namegame> Zelbinian: for some reason that one doesn't work for me either, I got mine from the website
<Zelbinian> Christ, I have to figure out VirtualBox AND how to manually install software? lol
<Zelbinian> Ok, I'll try downloading it from there.
<tarwatirn1> it is a deb
<thebinz> jeeves__: have you tried an ip scanner?
<joebob777as7> tarwatirn1, any ideas?
<infexion> tarwatirn1: Well I am trying to get the name of it but I am having troubles with it... I think the wireless card and the wired card are dukin it out because they both have the same mac says ifconfig
<tarwatirn1> hmm
<owen1> what packages do i need for sound in ubuntu?
<linxuz3r> sup homies
<utnubu_user> how can I visualize youtube videos?
<infexion> tarwatirn1: it is a dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card
<tarwatirn1> enter
<tarwatirn1> lspci to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tarwatirn1> grrr
<thebinz> jeeves__: with something like 'Angry IP Scanner" you will be able to specify the IP range to scan
<thebinz> you said you want to scan the internal ip range?
<jeeves__> thebinz, I'm in Ubuntu, not windows.
<tarwatirn1> infexion: enter
<tarwatirn1> lspci
<tarwatirn1> in a terminal and paste the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<owen1> what packages do i need for sound in ubuntu?
<jeeves__> thebinz, do you know if they make angry IP scanner for Ubuntu?
<thebinz> http://www.angryziber.com/w/Download
<thebinz> the deb
<tarwatirn1> owen1: Is there a reason you installed from the alt cd?
<thebinz> nmap is really good too
<jeeves__> thebinz, thanks
<Zelbinian> Should I download the Open Source Edition of VirtualBox or does it matter?
<thebinz> prob in the repos somewhere
<owen1> i can't hear sound. i installed alsa-utils but still can't hear anything.
<owen1> tarwatirn1: i try to create lean machine.
<infexion> ok so how does one install a windows driver for a wireless card in linux?
<infexion> I distinctly remember there being some sort of program
<djhash> infexion: you dont
<owen1> tarwatirn1: any idea how to get sound to work?
<tarwatirn1> infexion: ndiswrapper
<infexion> tarwatirn1: Thanks dude
<frybye> utnubu_user: I guess you need to seach for "flash" and "mpe" in the snaptic packet manager .. appart from that I find personally that an article on zdnet about multimedia support in ubuntu is very informative/understandable..
<joseph_cheah> thebinz: so what is the tools in order to get the ifconfig to use?? is that net-tools??
<RomeoLando> Any Dreamweaver experts and ubuntu apache?
<thebinz> what happens when you type in ifconfig?
<tarwatirn1> owen1: its probably an issue with pulse not getting set up right. though your best bet is to try the regular install. if you *really* don't want to this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<thebinz> it doesnt reporet anything? does it say "command not found"
<thebinz> ifconfig should work as long as you have an active wired internet connection
<tarwatirn1> joseph_cheah: try
<tarwatirn1> ifconfig -a
<thebinz> if you have wireless then try 'iwconfig'
<jdrake> I am having a problem with fonts and the terminal. Everything appears to be bold, or heavily antialiased. A picture shown here: http://techsociety.ca/users:jeffd shows the options dialog displaying something totally different than what is displaying in the actual terminal. Any ideas?
<thebinz> have you tried changing the font?
<owen1> tarwatirn1: ok. thanks
<Zelbinian> thebinz, tarwatirn1: The Sun installer told me this "Users of VirtualBox must be member of that group in order to have write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv. Otherwise starting of VMs will not be possible."
<thebinz> jdrake, are you running 'gnome-terminal'?
<jigp> tightvnc is pain.cannot connect to tightvnc windows
<thebinz> thats an easy fix
<tarwatirn1> yes
<thebinz> Zelbinian: thats an easy fix
<Zelbinian> Ok, good. Sorry I'm such a Linux newb
<jdrake> thebinz, I am running the terminal included in the regular ubuntu install, so I believe so.
<Zelbinian> I'll try to do it myself, but I'll ask if I need help.
<thebinz> go to users and groups
<thebinz> from admin menu
<thebinz> click unlock
<thebinz> then manage groups
<thebinz> and add vboxusers
<jigp> hello how do i know if apache is running?
<thebinz> make sure you check your username
<RomeoLando> How do you connect dreamweaver vista laptop to testing server on apache ubuntu install?
<jigp> RomeoLando : check 127.0.0.1
<Zelbinian> I got it - that dialog isn't altogether different from Windows. But thanks for the help.
<RomeoLando> jigp : I am a newbie and would need a little more detail
<alistair_> Help sorry about this lack of knowledge I have shared a printer on winxp and have a link via wifi to winxp can see shared folders but no printer anyone advise pse?
<owen1> tarwatirn1: problem solved, my alsamixer was all muted.
<RomeoLando> alistair: add printer on wifi computer
<tarwatirn1> owen1: I see. alsa can be a pain like that.
<RomeoLando> search networked
<Zelbinian> Damnit. Ok, I'm a member of that group, but VirtualBox says I don't have write permissions on the folder.
<djhash> jigp: you just answered ur own question.. check localhost in ur browser..
<alistair_> RomeoLando, thats what I'd done both pc have wifi working
<RomeoLando> jigp I need to access this computer remotely
<dabbu> happy independence day to all indian here
<jigp> djgash : 127.0.0.1 is working. it says "it works"
<djhash> jigp: then ubuntu is working..
<djhash> apache*
<RomeoLando> I need to access from vista laptop.  The server is not on the same computer as dreamweaver
<RomeoLando> Apache is on Ubuntu desktop
<jigp> djhash yeah but the tightvnc that ive installed wont work..theres no icon in Applications or System like "tightvnc"
<pajamian> RomeoLando: You probably want to use SFTP then to transfer files from dreamweaver to the ubuntu server.
<jigp> djhash i successfully installed the tightvnc
<RomeoLando> ok how
<thebinz> Zelbinian: did you make sure you username was check for that group?
<RomeoLando> I just added sftp to apache
<djhash> jigp: you dont need tightvnc on ubuntu.. it comes pre-installed with VNC server and viewer
<thebinz> checked
<zupb> hi, guys. I try to install virtualbox on ubuntu, but when i try to run the programm i get such mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/37621/. Then i try to do '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup', but after than i get such mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/37622/. My log  /var/log/vbox-install.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/37623/. SOS!!!
<pajamian> RomeoLando: use the same login and password that you use to access the server via ssh.
<tarwatirn1> Zelbinian:    The group vboxusers will be created during installation. Note that a user who is
<tarwatirn1> going to run VirtualBox must be member of that group. A user can be made member of
<tarwatirn1> the group vboxusers through the GUI user/group management or at the command
<tarwatirn1> line with
<tarwatirn1> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username
<FloodBot1> tarwatirn1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarwatirn1>    Also note that adding an active user to that group will require that user to log out
<Zelbinian> thebinz: Yes
<Zelbinian> There exists only myself and root
<Zelbinian> And all but root is added
<efrem> \
<RomeoLando> Can someone chat with me on a personal line because I am definitely a newbie
<pajamian> RomeoLando: not now, sorry, I have to run out.
<thebinz> click "vboxusers" > "Properties" > Check your username
<jigp> djhash : how to view the pc2? my ip is 10.0.0.3 ..and there is tightvnc installed there in p4 - 10.0.0.7
<thebinz> restart virtualbox
<Zelbinian> Oh, I have to log out and back in.
<Zelbinian> I just saw tarwatirn1's messages.
<tarwatirn1> inded
<Zelbinian> Ok, I'll try that.
<tarwatirn1> sorry for the flood
<bnalohim> hello.. i accidentaly errased a JFS partition.. do anyone now of an application for recovering data??
<RomeoLando> How to I get my computer recognizing that there is a server on my network?
<utnubu_user> which package do I need to install to view flash videos. I installed all gstreamer packages, but it does not work. I also installed the video players suggested on the page
<Rat409> !testdisk | bnalohim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<Rat409> bnalohim: testdisk
<djhash> jigp: in your current computer you run vnc-viewer and connect to the ip of the other computer..
<co_13thn> hy
<Rat409> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<tarwatirn1> utnubu_user: flashplugin-nonfree
<Rat409> oh well
<TheRabbit> I'm having trouble trying to install a PCMCIA card
<zupb> ﻿thebinz, i add my username to group vboxusers, don't help :(
<tarwatirn1> zupb: did you logout and log back in?
<djhash> jigp: ok.. I think I was mistaken.. seems like vnc is not automatically installed with ubuntu.. you need to install vnc-viewer.
<bnalohim> ﻿Rat409.. do you think it will work if now the partition has ntfs file system??
<thebinz> and you tried a logout?
<jigp> djhash : bash: vnc-viewer: command not found
<djhash> jigp: try 'xtightvncviewer'
<zupb> ﻿thebinz, yes. my be i nust reboot a system?
<tarwatirn1> utnubu_user: you probably want libflashsupport too
<thebinz> nah thats not usually the case
<Rat409> bnalohim: not sure maybe if you haven't wriiten new data on that filesystem,nothing to lose tho
<ogzy> hi i have an ethernet card that is rtl8101e series reaktek, it seems the driver is builtin but my hardy didnt recognize it, which module should i load?
<utnubu_user> ok
<jigp> djhash : hmmm djhash unable to connect...i will just type ip:port?
<Rat409> bnalohim: homepage/docs here but its apt-gettable
<Rat409> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<djhash> jigp: are you sure that the other computer's firewall is set to allow connections at the vnc port?!
<thebinz> zupb
<thebinz> maybe try a reboot
<thebinz> where did you go?
<thebinz> zuphttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504328 < 4th post
<jigp> djhash : yes. i can connect using win to win
<thebinz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504328 < zupb
<thebinz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504328 < zupb
<thebinz> did you try a reboot?
<pyrex> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<pyrex> my apt-get install is stalled at 0%
<tarwatirn1> or a
<tarwatirn1> usermod username -G -a vboxusers
<djhash> jigp: in terminal type. "vncviewer 10.0.0.7" you dont need a port number unless you changed the default port#.
<tarwatirn1> prepended with sudo
<bnalohim> ﻿Rat409: ill try it.. the problem is that I needed to install windows in a disk (damm windows.. allways cousing trouble).. I have two disk in the computer and I accidentally installed it in the wrong disk.. besides the 8 G ¿? of Windws I havent written anything else in the disk (80 G) so I want to know If It is posible to rescue some..
<zupb> ﻿thebinz, ya. it don't help :(
<thebinz> try what tarwatirn1 said
<thebinz> i cant say for sure, but thats always solved the problem with me and everyone else
<jigp> djhash : vncviewer or xtightvncviewer? jigp@jigp:~$ xtightvncviewer 10.0.0.7
<jigp> xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<jigp> Unable to connect to VNC server
<thebinz> so i think you may have not gotten the procedure right or something
<Rat409> bnalohim: i can't say for sure sorry but its saved me but i never reformatted before using it
<thebinz> otherwise, dont use the OSE version
<mps002> jigp: are you sure the port is accessible from outside the network that the computer is on?
<djhash> jigp: try "vncviewer"
<zupb> ﻿tarwatirn1, hm i get such mistake: 'usermod: user vboxusers does not exist' ...
<tarwatirn1> zupb: I got it backwards
<tarwatirn1> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username
<thebinz> zupb: try sudo adduser bill vboxusers
<thebinz> but instead of 'bill'
<thebinz> input your username
<infexion> wow
<infexion> I cannot get this damned network card to work
<jigp> djhash mps002 : im testing now my machine if i can connect to my self :jigp@jigp:~$ xtightvncviewer 10.0.1.17
<jigp> xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<jigp> Unable to connect to VNC server
<RomeoLando> how do I find other irc channesl
<tarwatirn1> zupb: that is straight out of the VBox manual
<infexion> I cannot even get the wired card to work
<zupb> ﻿﻿thebinz, yes. of couse :) i use my username :)
<djhash> jigp: by default VNC is set to deny loopback connections
<jigp> djhash : vncviewer is working.you can type the ip.but i cannot connect to my own machine
<jigp> djhash : ahhh i see.meaning i cannot connect to my own machine?but in win i can
<thebinz> haha kk
<mps002> jigp: so you have physical access right now to the computer you're testing?
<djhash> jigp: also.. do you have vnc server installed in yourr machine?
<speedtutrle> hey channel, i just got ubuntu 64bit and right after the boot screen it goes to a cmd prompt wats going on
<tarwatirn1> infexion: did you try ifconfig -a? what does lspci look like?
<jigp> djhash : yes i installed server
<jigp> djhah : and i installed viewer tightvnc too
<mps002> speedtutrle: try ctl+alt+f7
<jigp> mps002 : yes. im trying to test it first to my own machine
<tarwatirn1> jigp: did you try apps->internet->Remote Desktop Viewer?
<mps002> jigp: have you checked on www.gotomyvnc.com ?
<speedtutrle> mps002: ok and wat exactly will that do
<mps002> speedtutrle: well, it should get you back into GDM (Gnome Desktop Manager)
<djhash> jigp: so now.. try connecting to the other computer..  "vncviewer the_ip"
<speedtutrle> mps002: ok, thx ill give it a shot, ill be back
<mps002> speedtutrle: if that doesn't work, then you need to type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' I think
<jigp> <tarwatirn1> how to know the port of my machine.connection was closed:5900
<jigp> djhash : can i try it first to my machine?i tried vncviewer 10.0.1.17 but :<tarwatirn1>
<eligos> can anyone please help me mount my ntfs drives in hardy???
<jigp> djhash : jigp@jigp:~$ vncviewer 10.0.1.17
<jigp> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<jigp> Unable to connect to VNC server
<zod21> whad up fellas
<jigp> djhash : im tying it to my self see if i could connect
<djhash> jigp: are you using gnome ubuntu?
<jigp> djhash : yes
<speedtutrle> mps002: ok if ctrl+Alt+F7 dosent do it ill give the cmd a try ill be back
<jigp> djhash : gnome ubuntu
<mps002> speedtutrle: ok
<Crshman> any ideas why a harddrive would slow down it's transfer speed?
<Crshman> It starts at 7MB/s then slowly but surely drops down to 12Kb/s
<Crshman> not sure why
<djhash> jigp: go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop, then check allow others to view your desktop, then click allow others to control your desktop, then remove ask for confirmation, then click on password to put in a password.... then hit ok..
<Crshman> dmesg doesn't say anything
<mps002> Crshman: what format is the drive?
<joejoecircusboy> Crshman: How are you measuring?
<Crshman> ntfs
<Crshman> rsync
<djhash> correction: there is no Ok.. click close..
<joejoecircusboy> Crshman: Over the network?
<mps002> Crshman: well, my first instinct would be that that's the problem
<eligos> can someone help me?
<Uplink> i need help, my firefox is acting up
<Crshman> joejoecircusboy, over USB
<Crshman> mps002, it does the same thing on other windows boxes
<mps002> Crshman: could be a faulty cable, or a faulty box then
<tarwatirn1> eligos: maybe
<Crshman> hmm ok i'll try a different enclosure
<mps002> Crshman: generally, if a piece of hardware misbehaves on multiple systems, the problem is the hardware
<jigp> djhash : hehehe work like a charm here.i can connect now.but i cannot connect to the 10.0.1.13
<meteoroid> mps002: or sunspots. ;)
<chn_boy> hello all, i want to edit the list in Applications Menu....
<chn_boy> how to edit it?
<mps002> Crshman: you also might try cleaning the contacts for the ide/sata cable, alcohol works well
<pajamian> chn_boy: right click on it and select "edit menus"
<mps002> meteoroid: haha, yeah, could be those danged energy bursts
<Guest96447> how do i add a resolution using terminal?
<djhash> jigp: go to your browser.. and type in http://10.0.1.13:5900
<djhash> jigp: you should get something along the lines of "RFB ###.###"
<s3a> how do you add a resolution using terminal?
<mps002> Guest96447: that doesn't sound like a very good idea
<TyGuy> so aparently China is going to war over the olypic games
<mps002> s3a: doesn't sound like a good idea
<chn_boy> hello all, I have an application installed. And I want to make shortcut to it. The execute file is located in /usr/local/bin/. So, how can I make a shortcut in desktop to this application
<mps002> TyGuy: I live in China, I've not noticed any war yet...?
<Uplink> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<pajamian> chn_boy: right click on desktop, select "create launcher"
<Uplink> do I really need Tracker on startup programs?
<s3a> mps002: how is it not a good idea? my monitor and video card can handle it
<chn_boy> pajamian: how about the command??
<pajamian> chn_boy: same command you use to start the program from the terminal
<s3a> mps002: plz tell me if u no :(
<jigp> djhash : yes i saw RFB 003.008
<mps002> s3a: you would probably have to edit Xorg.conf
<jigp> djhash but i cannot see the desktop
<tarwatirn1> s3a: you would have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. you need to know the correct modline for your monitor and resolution.
<chetnick> chn_boy: right click on the menu, than click edit menu, click on the "new item"
<djhash> jigp:..yeah thats fine.. that is only to let you know that VNC is running on that computer..
<chetnick> chn_boy: name is the name that you want, command is the name of executable in /usr/bin/
<tarwatirn1> s3a: it *could* damage the monitor if you were to screw something up. at the very least not produce the expected results
<chn_boy> pajamian, chetnick: thank you very much... it's work well
<chetnick> chn_boy: once it's in the menu you can send it to desktop
<chetnick> welcome :)
<pajamian> chn_boy: yw :-)
<eligos> tarwatirn1: I cannot mount my ntfs drives in hardy, not even with ntfs config
<s3a> tarwatirn1: damage the monitor permanently or in this ubuntu installation?
<FAJALOU> i am trying to see a vista computer from my ubuntu machine.  It does not show up in the workgroup but if i manually type in the ip address (smb://192.168.1.101/users) i can see some files... how can i just get the vista machine to show up in network?
<djhash> jigp: you should be able to connect using "vncviewer 10.0.1.13"
<mps002> s3a: my experience has been that you should not change xorg.conf for any reason
<jigp> djhash : aha works like a charm now :) thanks djhash mps002 tartirnl
<chetnick> eligos: did you follow some of the tutorials?
<mps002> jigp: haha, ok, I didn't even realize I had helped :P
<tarwatirn1> s3a: permanantly if you have a CRT.
<djhash> jigp: just fyi. if you point your browser to 10.0.1.13:5800 you can remote desktop using a java plugin
<s3a> mps002: tarwatirn1: y doesnt sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work anymore for video resetting, it use to ask me to add resolution (in feisty) now all it does is reset my keyboard
<s3a> tarwatirn1: i have an lcd
<dmsuperman_> Where does GNOME keep the list of startup programs...or how can I add an application to startup from the command line (not bootup, but login)
<chn_boy> hi all, what is the use of root folder??
<FAJALOU> dmsuperman_: in system>preferences>sessions
<tarwatirn1> s3a: what type of graphics card do you have?
<mps002> dmsuperman_: go to System->Preferences-> Sessions
<jigp> dhhash : how to get a java plugin?i can connect using terminal vncviewer 10.0.1.13
<FAJALOU> !bootup-manager | dmsuperman_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup-manager
<dmsuperman_> FAJALOU, mps002: I meant from command line
<chetnick> chn_boy: as i know it's the home folder of the root
<dmsuperman_> I'm not in GNOME yet
<s3a> tarwatirn1: x600 pro, it was working fine with proprietary driver and even the same open source driver wen i had first installed ubuntu
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: System / Preferences / Sessions
<mps002> dmsuperman_: no idea, sorry man
<chn_boy> chetnick: but is it empty?
<FAJALOU> ya no idea,,, why from command line?
<djhash> jigp: search for it in symantec.. "tightvnc-java"
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: command line
<dmsuperman_> FAJALOU: I'm not in gnome yet
<dmsuperman_> mps002: it's cool
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: sorry, I don't know where it's stored.  Probably a file you can edit somewhere, though.
<chetnick> chn_boy: you dont use root account
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: figured as much, jsut not sure where
<FAJALOU> dmsuperman_:  what do you mean not in gnome?
<s3a> tarwatirn1: i just removed proprietary driver
<mps002> dmsuperman_: you might try looking in /etc/init.d
<dmsuperman_> FAJALOU: I mean...I'm not in GNOME. I don't have an X session running yet
<jigp> djhash : symantic or synaptic?
<dmsuperman_> mps002: that's bootup, i want gnome login
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: hang on ...
<tarwatirn1> s3a: I am not sure how the native tools work. I have an Nvidia card and the driver comes with a nice tool.
<FAJALOU> dmsuperman_: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mps002> dmsuperman_: I thought the login stuff was in there?
<FAJALOU> maybe sudo it
<chn_boy> chetnick: I use it
<djhash> jigp: synaptic.. lol..
<Crshman> has anyone ever had issues with a harddrive that has a messed up cache?
<Crshman> i think that's what plages this WD drive....
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: do you want to have programs run when you log in via a terminal (ssh, or console) command line, and not when you log into gnome?
<jigp> djhash : done installaing it
<Crshman> it goes fast, slows down......craps out....shoots back up to fast and slows down again
<chn_boy> chetnick: ouw.. there are some hidden files here
<eligos> chetnick: yes I did
<chetnick> you are loging in as root?
<chn_boy> chetnick: hehehehhee
<konstanty> is there a command to see the name of the latest USB device to be attached to the computer?
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: no, I'm currently in command line, but I want to edit what starts with gnome
<tarwatirn1> s3a: what about sys->prefs-> Screen Resolution?
<djhash> jigp: if you try in browser "10.0.1.13:5800".. you'll be amazed
<mps002> Crshman: that sounds like the drive has gone bad
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: so I can't go to system -> prefs -> sessions
<Crshman> mps002, i'm just about certain it has....i'm trying to copy the data off =(
<s3a> tarwatirn1: max listed=1280x1024
<eligos> chetnick: I follow the instructions and it's telling me: "you are not privileged to mount volume"
<mps002> Crshman: good luck! I feel your pain, having killed about 8 harddrives in my lifetime
<s3a> tarwatirn1: and 76hz refresh rate?? i thot it was spose to be 60hz
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: ok, sorry, don't know.  Why don't you just wait until you can log into gnome and edit it there?
<tarwatirn1> s3a: what is the max it is supposed to support?
<jigp> djhash : RFB 003.008 still..no desktop
<gattaca> vmware workstation allows console and system variable controle from windows virtual machines ... try changing the keyboard demographic in the xp vm, shift ctrl alt winderz and many other alternate key adjusters will cause process termination ... good luck getting out of the password protected screen saver with out an unclean reboot .. just thought you should know since VMWare support refuses to support the issue ...
<s3a> 19 something
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: it's a learning process...i could do it that way but the more ways i learn to do something the more likely i'll be able to do something in case something else goes wrong
<s3a> in other words my resolution (1680x1050) IS supported
<unop> dmsuperman_, do you have a ~/.gnome2/session file ?
<mps002> gotta jet folks, good circuits to all!
<s3a> it worked b4
<djhash> jigp:.. are you sure ur using port 5800 not 5900
<tarwatirn1> eligos: internal or external?
<s3a> tarwatirn1: 19 something
<dmsuperman_> unop, no
<jigp> i use 5900
<konstanty> what is the command to get the name of the last USB device connected?
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: I understand, I've often wondered myself, but have never been able to find it.
<s3a> tarwatirn1:  in other words my resolution (1680x1050) IS supported
<FAJALOU> s3a try reinstalling your driver for the video card...
<s3a> tarwatirn1: it worked b4
<dmsuperman_> unop, nor a .gnome/session
<jigp> djhash i tried 5800 and 5900 still not working..but if i use terminal it works
<tarwatirn1> s3a: is it wide screen?
<s3a> FAJALOU: how do i reinstall the open source driver that is installed from the ubuntu disc?
<s3a> tarwatirn1: ya
<FAJALOU> s3a do you know the name of it?
<starwiz> Is this the help ch?
<s3a> FAJALOU: of the video card?
<FAJALOU> no of the driver that was working.
<djhash> jigp: using vncviewer u use port 5900... but in the browser you can use 5800.. (actually.. you might need to enable some settings on the other computer.. aahh forget it... you got it working.. if it works dont mess with it.. :-D )
<s3a> FAJALOU: well im assuming it was the radeon driver
<eligos> tarwatirn1: internal
<jigp> djhash : ok thanks ::)
<unop> dmsuperman_, I would assume in the absence of that file, the one at /usr/share/gnome/default.session is used instead
<FAJALOU> s3a can you just go to restricted drivers (system>administration>Hardware Drivers)  and unclick the driver, and then reclick it?
 * starwiz needs help with wireless :S
<FAJALOU> starwiz what is your card's chipset?
<starwiz> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<starwiz> Im not completely sure
<starwiz> :|
<tarwatirn1> s3a: Occasionally updates to proprietary drivers will make resolutio ns stop working. Usually it just doen't know it can do widescreen and replaces any wide modes with something else in xorg.conf
<s3a> FAJALOU: i used envyng to add the restricted driver, but u gave me an idea, ill enable proprietary repositories, install the proprietary driver like that restart then untick and see how things go and if there is a problem i will be bak
<jigp> djhash : why use java?
<s3a> FAJALOU: does that sound reasonable?
<tarwatirn1> s3a: so your original plan of editing that is a tryable
<dmsuperman_> unop: I've made changes to what starts up, and those aren't reflected in default.session
<aravind> how do i install a splash screen?
<dmsuperman_> unop: so I imagine that's not it
<FAJALOU> s3a go for it :)
<s3a> tarwatirn1: ill try my other idea first but if it doesnt work and i do this, if i ruin my install then i can solve it by reinstalling ubuntu right? i dont want to have to buy a new monitor
 * starwiz 's problem is, he is using a broadcom, and he recently got it to detect wireless, but, now it just wont connect :@@
<FAJALOU> s3a you could also go through envyng and try reinstalling them...
<tarwatirn1> oh no
<FAJALOU> so you have internet....
<djhash> jigp: it is an alternative to using vncviewer.. if for example you are in an internet cafe.. using one of their computers and can't install vncviewer.. you can just point your browser to the ip and the other port.. and you'll connect using a java client program..
<s3a> FAJALOU: ya but envyng searches for proprietary
<tarwatirn1> it is ok with a lcd
<s3a> tarwatirn1: ok so wat do i do?
<tarwatirn1> and as long as you don't mess with the hrtz too much
<jigp> djhash :  i see.. thats great :)
<jigp> djhash : but i cannot copy the files remotely
<dmsuperman_> so does anybody know where the gnome session file for startup apps is stored?
<tarwatirn1> s3a: open a terminal then
<tarwatirn1> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alistair_> Help winxp print server via wifi - have set up printer and its verified eg smb://MSHOME/ALSMAIN/hppsc120 print test page, see data leaving Linux box, but nothing happens winxp end any suggestions?
 * starwiz is wondering how he can check his wireless chipset, while on windows, as the ubuntu wireless will not connect.
<s3a> tarwatirn1: then wat do i edit?
<s3a> tarwatirn1: http://pastebin.com/d4c77fc28
<tarwatirn1> then hit the / key and type modeline <RET> (<RET> is also called enter
<tarwatirn1> hmm
<alistair_> Should add it adds each test job eg now its up to Job 8 so its being spooled somewhere
<s3a> tarwatirn1: were do i type that?
<djhash> jigp: unfortunately vncviewer/server doesn't have file access.. but you can install samba in your computer and share files with windows computers...
<s3a> tarwatirn1: can u edit it for me and resend the pastebin cuz im scared of ruining it
<tarwatirn1> s3a: are you using free or proprietary?
<Oodo> miten saan tohon istunnot kohtaan laitettua että se aukaisee ubuntun käynnityessä ohjelman avast ***
<s3a> tarwatirn1: free atm but proprietary had good res working and open source did too a long time ago
<unop> dmsuperman_, this one perhaps ~/.config/autostart/
<FAJALOU> !da | Oodo
<ubottu> Oodo: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<FAJALOU> me bad with my languages.
<tarwatirn1> s3a: when did you change and is there a reason you are using free?
<jigp> djhash : i see..
<unop> dmsuperman_, or ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<dmsuperman_> unop: yeah, just found it using lynx haha. thanks :D
<tarwatirn1> eligos: what command are you using to mount it?
<unop> dmsuperman_, lynx? heh?
<s3a> well i upgraded my mobo, cpu and ram and on my previous mobo cpu and ram, it crashed and then wen i moved to proprietary it dint crash by freezing (but for power reasons) but proprietary had weird framerate on things it should be able to handle so i wanted to test out open source again to see if it would work withouyt a problem with my new setup (i upgraded bcuz my cpu had serious overheating problems)
<pajamian> dmsuperman_: ./config/autostart
<pajamian> errrr .config, but you already found it I see.
<hateball> Hmmm, is there a delay option for the gnome autostart stuff?
<dmsuperman_> pajamian: yup, just found it a bit ago. thanks :D
<infexion> /home/infexion/Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz
<infexion> sorry mt
<s3a> tarwatirn1: lol wtf quick restart fixed my problem!
<s3a> FAJALOU: quick restarting fixed my problem
<tarwatirn1> s3a: I see
<HAL9000> I goofed and installed xdm what do I need to do to get gdm to be my default login manager ?
<pajamian> hateball: not that I know of, but it is easy to write a wrapper shell script that will do that.
<amireldor> hateball, why would you like to delay gnome startup
<FAJALOU> s3a sometimes it does lol
<tarwatirn1> s3a: had you restarted since moving to free?
<hateball> amireldor: Not gnome, but autostart items ;)
<infexion> tarwatirn1: thanks man ndiswrapper worked
<amireldor> hateball, oh, not that i know of
<hateball> pajamian: Yeah thats how I currently do it. Just curious if there was a builtin way
<tarwatirn1> infexion: np
<s3a> tarwatirn1: lol i dont remember, i am very very sleepy atm
<eligos> tarwatirn1: ntfs config utility
<FAJALOU> how can i start the samba cifs client?
<trikdo> hello.
<amireldor> FAJALOU, try smbclient
<amireldor> trikdo, hello
<hateball> pajamian: Would be nice to just edit the .desktop file and add like... Delay=5s
<tarwatirn1> s3a: yeah I know how makes changes while sleepy goes:)
<eligos> tarwatirn1: i just mod my fstab file, I'll reboot to see if it worked
<tarwatirn1> eligos: the ntfs-config utility enables write support
<tarwatirn1> yeah
<pajamian> hateball: yes, but I don't know of any option like that, and probably not that many people need it and those that do would be smart enough to know how to do it with a script.
<trikdo> ive been searching the net the last five hours. anybody know the secret to configuring a touchpad in ubuntu?
<unop> FAJALOU, it's not a service, so you don't have to start it, just use it as and when needed
<Jordan_U> hateball: I think there is but even if there isn't you can always do something like make the command "bash -c "sleep 20; command"
<HAL9000> What file decides if xdm or gdm is the login manager ???
<hateball> pajamian: Yeah but it means an extra file! :|
<amireldor> trikdo, it has something to do with xorg.conf unde /etc/X11/
<pajamian> hateball: wow, one whole extra file.
<hateball> Jordan_U: Yep.. thats what I do atm
<hateball> pajamian: I just like things to be tidy :)
<unop> HAL9000, the presence of /etc/init.d/?dm
<amireldor> hateball, don't we all lol
<Zeroyez> How do I change what menu.lst grub loads? My GRUB is loading the one from my old OS's partition and I want it to load the one on my new partition
<pajamian> hehehe
<pawan> hi
<pajamian> Zeroyez: change the default line
<Zeroyez> what's the default line have to do with anything? lol
<pajamian> Zeroyez: the default line defines which grub entry is run by default if you don't manually override it from the grub menu.
<Zeroyez> I want it to load a whole different menu.lst
<unop> Zeroyez, precisely what it means .. loading the kernel you've set as default
<HAL9000> unop:  I have an xdm and a gdm file, i'd like gdm back. Just don't want to get stuck with no login manager
<Jordan_U> Zeroyez: I would guess that you would re-install grub to the mbr / partition with: root(hd<drive>,<partition>)
<unop> HAL9000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<trikdo> Has anybody ever been able to configure a touchpad in Ubuntu? It seems as if Microsoft has linux beat right now
<pajamian> Zeroyez: ahhhh, sorry, I didn't understand the question.
<HAL9000> unop: thanks ! I'll try that
<zcat[1]> trikdo: configure what? Mine worked perfectly out of the box..
<HAL9000> trikdo: May want to see if your touchpad is wacom type if it is google ubuntu wacom
<pajamian> Zeroyez: I thought you meant you wanted to change which entry from the menu.lst was loaded by default.
<HAL9000> mine works well too
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: it works automatically for me
<Jordan_U> Zeroyez: So if you want it to be installed to the mbr of the first drive and read the menu.lst from the second partition on the first drive it would be "root(hd0,1)" "setup (hd0)" ( but this is just from memory )
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: paste your xorg.conf to the pastebin
<num1_> ﻿http://pastebin.com/d32e6929b I get an "illegal substitution" error on line 4, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Zeroyez> So I would press e when grub loads and type root(sda4,4)?
<unop> num1_, you are using the wrong type of quotes there...  ${}  as opposed to $()
<trikdo> I don't want press to click to work. GSynaptics is supposed to have an option to disable this, but I can't get it to work. After looking thru UbuntuForums, it seems as if nobody can
<num1_> unop: I figured it was something simple, many thank!
<unop> num1_, and don't use ls like that ..   for i in *.mp3  is fine
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | trikdo
<ubottu> trikdo: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<det> It seems impossible to install a locale (en.US) on an Ubuntu server without dragging in a bunch of X11 packages and gimp?
<starwiz> WTF
<zcat[1]> anyhoooo my laptop has bigger issues. last week I found it no longer works with an external monitor, just hangs on boot. Today sound stopped working. no snd_ modules anywhere. how the hell did I manage to screw this up? have reinstalled kernel images and restricted modules, still don't have any (find /lib/modules | grep snd == nothing)
<starwiz> Lol
<Jordan_U> trikdo: GSynaptics will not work by default for security reasons, see the link from ubotu for setup instructions
<unop> num1_, infact you shouldn't use ls like that .. the script breaks when it encounters file with spaces or newlines in the filename
<zcat[1]> But everything works fine on a live boot
<ParaDoX34690> Hey everyone, is there a way to send and receive txt sms messages to a cell phone in Ubuntu 8.04 without using a cellphone hooked up to the pc?
<Daisuke-Laptop> num1_: just for i in *.mp3 will do the trick
<num1_> unop, thanks a lot for the advice, I changd from { to ( and took out the unnecessary ls and everything works fine
<Daisuke-Laptop> num1_: no need for ls
<zcat[1]> ParaDoX34690: smssend I think..
<zcat[1]> !info smssend
<ubottu> smssend (source: smssend): Utility to send SMS messages to GSM mobile phones. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 88 kB, installed size 692 kB
<trikdo> Jordan_U: those instructions do not work. at all.
<ParaDoX34690> zcat: is that an app i can install or is that a website?
<zcat[1]> you need to sign up with a provider though.. nobody does free sms anymore because all the spammers abuse it immediately
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> why am i getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/37639/
<unop> num1_, and you should also quote what is in $() with double quotes .. i.e.  echo "$(echo something)"
<zcat[1]> ParaDoX34690: it's a package you can install (apt-get install smssend) and it provides a text-based program you can run inside scripts or whatever.
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: I take it you enabled SHMConfig.
<ParaDoX34690> zcat: oh... well, that certainly sucks...  I know with Yahoo and MSN in Windows it's simple as hell, but I've had nothing but issues trying to find a way in ubuntu.
<milligan_> Uplink, "sara" is a program, and it's missing an expected config file ?
<num1_> unop: I decided to quote with single quotes so if I modify in the future I won't have to worry about using special chars and having wierd things happen
<Uplink> milligan_, which one
<milligan_> Uplink, did you read the error? :) ./config/version.pl
<zcat[1]> ParaDoX34690: if msn or yahoo are providing free sms there might be a way to configure smssend to use that ..
<Uplink> milligan_, i ment how do i fix it
<unop> num1_, single quotes do not expand variables contained in them .. so you might be introducing new bugs into your program doing that
<pajamian> Uplink: you're missing a perl module, or the module is misspelled.
<HAL9000> unop: Thanks again, worked perfect after a reboot. Would you mind posting that command again so I can save it for future reference? It doesn't appear in term history
<unop> HAL9000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<milligan_> Uplink, what kind of program is "sara" ? How did you install it ?
<HAL9000> Thank you much !
<ParaDoX34690> zcat: well, like I said, in windows they do... I can't get pidgin, kopete, or any of the other msn/yahoo wannabee apps to do so as well though...
<Uplink> milligan_, http://www.linux.com/articles/51230
<evilbug> i've been searching on google but no options i've tried so far worked. i'm trying to get everything to work at a 1440x900 res. on my macbook pro. the desktop and login work at that res. but the boot screen and tty modes function at a fuzzy looking 1280x800. does anyone have a fix for me?
<pawan> hi]
<num1_> unop: I know, with either single quote or double quotes there's a chance of forgetting and having an error occur, but I forget less often with single quotes so I use those until I want to use a shell variable within the quotes
<unop> num1_, i'm not going to try and force you to use proper quotes, but if you want your script to work and work well 100% of the time, follow bash best practices
<pajamian> Uplink: more than likely a problem with the program you're running.  Sorry, I'm not going to debug your program for you.
<Uplink> pajamian, can u tell me how to please?
<trikdo> When I try to start GSynaptics I get an error message telling me I have to have "SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf... Only problem is that I've already done that, and it's still not working
<Jordan_U> trikdo: Have you tried adding ( creating the section if needed ) Option "MaxTapTime" "0" to the synaptics section of your xorg.conf?
<milligan_> Uplink, as pajamian says, you might be missing a perl module. If not, you're missing some files that the application requires. I'd suggest you redownload, and reinstall.
<Daisuke-Laptop> num1_:  want to pastebin what you changed it to?
<Uplink> milligan_, ty =]
<Daisuke_Laptop> not pleasant
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: you can also set the parameters manually in Xorg.conf. man synaptics gives some useful info.
<djhash> trikdo: did u restart xorg?
<pajamian> Uplink: I will tell you what the error means.  there is a line in the program that requires a module (that should have been distributed with the program) the line would probably look like, "use config::version".  Perl can't find that module anywhere.
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: what ecaxtly do you want it to do?
<Uplink> pajamian, but i havent edited or messed with it =/
<pajamian> Uplink: it's likely that you didn't install the program correctly.
<trikdo> tarwatirn1: I guess I just want push to click not to work
<Uplink> pajamian, it was working perfectly
<tarwatirn1> by push click you mean touching the actual touchpad part?
<unop> Uplink, paste the contents of the script to the pastebin
<trikdo> Yes
<trikdo> Hold on, trying something...
<Uplink> unop, paste the what?
<num1_> unop: I don't know how clear that script was to read, but it took mp3 files and parsed their filename into id3 tags. How do you suggest I convert all -'s in the filename to spaces? I'm at a loss
<pajamian> Uplink: then a file has gone missing.  Look for the file: /usr/local/sara/config/version.pl
<olli> hello! how do i set system time in xfce?
<zcat[1]> D'Oh.. somehow I have uninstalled linux-generic metapackage so al my kernels since then are kernel-only, no matching modules or restricted-modules packages. Pure genius. I wonder how I managed that!
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: paste xorg.conf into the pastebin
<pajamian> Uplink: I would simply re-install the program.
<unop> Uplink,  cat /usr/local/sara/sara
<Uplink> ok... it was a pain in the butt to install sara tho lol
<zcat[1]> I'm always finding new and creative ways to screw up my system ;)
<Uplink> unop, there u go http://pastebin.com/f20200be9
<trikdo> Still not working. :(
<tarwatirn1> ﻿trikdo: paste xorg.conf into the pastebin
<ogzy> i have a rtl8101e pcı ethernet card, i had already installed the r8101 module and saw that eth0 is recognized at the dmesg but it is not up, what can i do or nay body had a same problem;
<tarwatirn1> ogzy: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<trikdo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37643/ ?
<bmh> is 7.04 still supported?
<unop> num1_, file="/foo/bar/with-hyphens-in-filename"; echo "${file//-/ }"
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, i had tried it didnt worked
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, ifconfig eth0 shows some info though
<num1_> unop: thanks
<unop> Uplink, does the file /usr/local/sara/config/version.pl exist?
<tarwatirn1> ogzy: what does it say?
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, ınvalıd argument
<fancyhan>  who have QQ
<fancyhan> QQ who know:)
<BigBuddha> hey guys, what signal do i use to kill a runaway process?
<Uplink> unop, yes
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ sudo ls /usr/local/sara/config/
<tarwatirn1> ogzy what command?
<Rat409> BigBuddha: killall -9 appnamehere
<pajamian> BigBuddha: -9 will kill anything (with very few exceptions)
<trikdo> Any other suggestions? Does anybody know a way to just disable push to click touchpad without gsynaptics working?
<Daisuke_Laptop> fancyhan: this isn't an internet dating site, if you have a question, ask it here in the channel, don't go trolling for im friends.
<unop> Uplink, this ought to work then.   cd /usr/local/sara/ && sudo perl ./sara
<lonejack> does anybody know how must be written the official sources.list for 8.04? Thank you
<Jordan_U> trikdo: Sorry, try section "InputDevice" rather than section "Synaptics"
<BigBuddha> Rat what is appnamhere
<BigBuddha> oh
<BigBuddha> nm
<BigBuddha> lol
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, ifconfig eth0 up
<FloodBot1> BigBuddha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> What would the command be to find the PID of an application, and then kill it? For just one particular user, and if the name of the application is known.
<fancyhan>  who have QQ？？？
<Jordan_U> hateball: pkill
<Vegombrei> i have windows xp running on another partition .. i recently installed ubuntu and seem to like it and wish to get rid of windows .. thing is its on the primary hdd thats partitioned . how do i remove the partition format the hdd and have it to boot from ubuntu all the time
<Daisuke_Laptop> hateball: ps aux | grep appname, then kill the pid
<HAL9000> bmh: . Ubuntu 7.04's support will end in October 2008.   from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_7.04_.28Feisty_Fawn.29
<unop> hateball, killall has a -u option that takes a username as an argument
<Uplink> unop, omg it works! wow ur a genious :D
<unop> Uplink, no, i'm just a perl user :)
<Uplink> unop, do i have to boot SARA like this everytime? :(
<unop> Uplink, no, just change directory
<Uplink> unop, huh?
<BigBuddha> thank god, it was using 44% of my processor, now we are back to 11%, thanks Rat409
<pajamian> unop: why do you think the other command didn't work?  perl is supposed to set the current dir to the program directory.
<hateball> Daisuke_Laptop, Jordan_U, unop : I'll take a look at what's best for me, cheers
<unop> Uplink, like this.   cd /usr/local/sara/ && sudo perl ./sara
<Uplink> unop, thats weird... but ok ty =D
<trikdo> Jordan_U: where at?
<FAJALOU> i am trying to see a vista computer from my ubuntu machine.  It does not show up in the workgroup but if i manually type in the ip address (smb://192.168.1.101/users) i can see some files... how can i just get the vista machine to show up in network?
<adrian_2002ca> hey guys and gals!
<unop> pajamian, the script is looking for files relative to some directory .. but the directory containing $0 is not in @INC
<adrian_2002ca> ﻿FAJALOU: did you share something?
<tarwatirn1> ogzy: what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<FAJALOU> adrian_2002ca: if i type in smb://192.168.1.101/users i can see files,,, why doesn't it just show up?
<adrian_2002ca> ﻿FAJALOU: same workgroup too? did you check?
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: I just bookmark the share in nautilus when connected with smb//ip of vista/sharename
<adrian_2002ca> ﻿FAJALOU: it's finniky, I know because I've done this...
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: if you have firestarter set up, allow broadcast traffic as well as the samba ports.. otherwise just wait, SMB is a weird protocol and machines can take 15 minutes to announce themselves to the master browser and start showing up.
<Uplink> whats the command to dns resolve for IPs?
<Uplink> like nslookup on windows
<tarwatirn1> trikdo: like this is what he means http://paste.ubuntu.com/37647/
<unop> Uplink, pajamian, if you ask me, this script was written by someone who doesn't know perl very well .. to fix the program i would introduce this at line #13.   push @INC, '/usr/local/sara/'
<FAJALOU> adrian_2002ca:  same work group yes
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, how many times are yo ugoing to ask this? i replied it: SIOCSIFFLAGS Invalid argument
<Jordan_U> trikdo: Maybe you missed my earlier comment, to disable tap clicking entirely add     Option "MaxTapTime" "0"    to    section "InputDevice" in your xorg.conf ( create the section if it does not already exist )
<Uplink> unop, should i write it?
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]: i do have firestarter;
<pajamian> unop: $0 is the program name, not the startup directory.
<Bubulle> Uplink, host example.com
<unop> Uplink, yea, edit the file and add that line in
<adrian_2002ca> ﻿FAJALOU: ok...i don't know, rebooting somethimes helps...if not try just places network or connect to server
<tarwatirn1> umm what about ifconfig with no arguments
<Uplink> unop, the sara script? line #13?
<Bubulle> Uplink, or dig example.com if you need detail about the DNS request
<unop> pajamian, indeed .. but read what i said properly :)  "directory containing $0 .. "
<Uplink> Bubulle, ty
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  how can i set up what you sai?
<bazhang> ogzy, what does ifconfig show two entries or three
<pajamian> unop: ahhh, yes, I see what you're saying.
<ogzy> bazhang, just lo
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: well, a common problem with SMB is that it uses broadcast packets for machines to announce themselves, and TCP for them to actually connect. If you enable the TCP ports but not broadcast trffic, you will see what you describe, you can connect by IP but the machine never shows up in the network browser
<Vegombrei> i have windows xp running on another partition .. i recently installed ubuntu and seem to like it and wish to get rid of windows .. thing is its on the primary hdd thats partitioned . how do i remove the partition format the hdd and have it to boot from ubuntu all the time
<unop> Uplink, yea, gksudo gedit /usr/local/sara/sara  .. and add   push @INC, '/usr/local/sara/';  just after line #12
<Uplink> Bubulle, WTH!? how come when i type "host is-thatt-you.com" shows my loopback address?
<ogzy> bazhang, eth0 ıs not up the problem is that so i dont see it at ifconfig but ifconfig eth0 shows some output though
<lonejack> today (but not only today) update manager gives me 11 update to do. The problem is that it is proposing updates "not authenticated" on sw like : linux-image-2.6.4.22-generic, is it correct?
<lonejack> thank you
<pajamian> unop: it appears to me that the script is based on something very old, probably from perl 5.0 days.
<bazhang> ogzy, could you pastebin that if more than one line
<pajamian> ...or earlier
<Bubulle> Uplink, you may not have DNS entryes in /etc/resolv.conf or not internet link up, so it default to the /etc/hosts file query
<Uplink> unop, i closed the link, whats after line #12
<Vegombrei> bazhang: dude could ya help me with my issue ?
<tarwatirn1> ogzy: did you prepend sudo to ifconfig eth0 up?
<ogzy> bazhang, which output do you need?
<bazhang> Vegombrei, what are you trying to do
<unop> pajamian, it's mandating  the use of perl 5.8.1;  .. though, it's written horribly wrong .. no use of strict and warnings
<Jordan_U> lonejack: That should only happen if you have added a third party repository without adding it's public key ( to ensure that you are downloading from who they claim to be )
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: in the firestarter preferences, 'advanced options' the default is to filter broadcast packets. Uncheck those options.
<bazhang> ogzy, whatever output you get related to ifconfig eth0
<unop> Uplink, gksudo gedit /usr/local/sara/sara  .. and add   push @INC, '/usr/local/sara/';  just after line #12
<pajamian> unop: yeah, good point, though the #! probably came from the installer.  and I agree it's pretty bad.
<ogzy> tarwatirn1, if i didnt become root before ifconfig it wont give Invalid argument, it will say this should be run as root, so skip this sudo ifconfig eth0 up part, i tried it and it gave the error
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]: uncheck "block broadcasts from external networks" ?
<ogzy> bazhang, i wrote the output but, just one line and said Invalid argument
<FAJALOU> ooooo ok
<bazhang> ogzy, only works with sudo?
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: yep. On a typical DSL or cable modem network your 'external network' is your LAN..
<lonejack> Jordan_U: my only third party sw is: http://ppa.launchpad.net/timg-tpi/ubuntu
<pajamian> unop: oh, and you're referring to the require line for 5.8.1, I'm guessing the original version of it is old, but it's been updated to need 5.8.1
<unop> pajamian, no, i didn't make the assumption based on the shebang but  the  require 5.8.1;  on line 15
<ogzy> bazhang, and at the dmesg i dont see any info message saying eth0 link is up
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]: but in this case it is the wlan network?
<ogzy> bazhang, i am runnign commands as root, i had written sudo su
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: just uncheck both, it ought to be safe enough ;)
<jigp> !traffic shapping
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ogzy, sorry, I came in late; care to answer a couple of questions?
<Jordan_U> lonejack: Well that seems to have kernel packages, why did you add it?
<jigp> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bazhang> jigp, use firestarter
<Bubulle> !qos
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  PM?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: no
<Uplink> unop, it looks like this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/37651/
<Finnish> What's the best way to burn a system disk in K3b?
<bazhang> jigp, and /msg ubottu if you are looking
<unop> Uplink, yep, that's fine .. it should work now when called from anywhere
<Vegombrei> bazhang: my hardware consists two individual hdd's .. one 250 and one 80 .. both sata .. my 250 is primary drive .. which is partitioned one partition has xp and the other is just storage .. thing is i installed ubuntu on the secondary 80gb hdd .. now that ive been using ubuntu for almost a month i think i wanna get rid of windows .. so basically i wanna format the entire 250 but my issue is i think since ubuntu is on the secondary hdd will it boot ???
<Uplink> unop, ty very very much buddy =]
<Jordan_U> Finnish: Do you mean a bootable disk?
<lonejack> Jordan_U: is not correct that repository?
<trikdo> OK, so I've tried both your suggestions and neither worked... Pretty much whatever I add, is not being recognized at all. Am I missing something?
<jigp> bazhang im looking for CLI not gui
<Finnish> Jordan_U: I'm about to burn ubuntu image
<bazhang> Vegombrei, where is grub located
<ogzy> bazhang, ok what kind of answer do you need ?
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: broadcast packets are pretty harmless, I wouldn't be too concerned about not filtering them even on a real-world interface anyhow..
<Finnish> .iso
<lonejack> Jordan_U: do I have to remove it?
<Jordan_U> Finnish: Just burn the iso, it'll be bootable
<bazhang> Vegombrei, ie on the mbr of the first disk?
<Finnish> Ok
<Bubulle> Vegombrei, formatting or repartitionning the primary disk wont kill the Grub boot loader.
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  ok... so in policies, should i just enable any packets from 192.168.1.101?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: whats grub
<bazhang> Vegombrei, the bootloader for linux/ubuntu
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: yes, or from the whole 192.168.0.0/16 range if you want..
<FAJALOU> !grub > Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei, please see my private message
<bazhang> ogzy, this is for ethernet right? what chipset on that
<molecule> how do i find my computer's mac address?
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  in policies how can i allow any connection from 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.105?
<Jordan_U> lonejack: I am not sure, I don't know what the purpose of that repo is, but if you don't know why you added it it probably don't need it ( but you shouldn't just go around adding random repos in the first place )
<sagredo> molecule: ls -hw
<bazhang> Vegombrei, is the 250gb internal? perhaps you may wish to save whatever files you have from windows before doing anything else
<molecule> ty
<zcat[1]> my firewall allows everything from 0/0 .. I only installed firestarter cos I'm too lazy to set up nAT by hand ;)
<trikdo> ...this is straight up not working! It's as if my computer's mind is set and I can not change it!
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]: but still...  in policies how can i allow any connection from 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.105?
<bazhang> jigp, then use iptables for cli
<Bubulle> molecule, ethernet interfaces have MAC addresses, ifconfig eth0 will show you eth0 mac address
<lonejack> Jordan_U: right. I removed it. Now no now update are proposed.
<Vegombrei> bazhang: yes.. both hdd's internal ... the 80 gb is dedicated to ubuntu .. when i was installing it i told the installer to use the entire drive ..
<lonejack> Jordan_U: thank you
<sagredo> molecule: lshw *
<molecule> ls -hw didnt work
<Uplink> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37654/
<molecule> oh ty
<sagredo> welcome
<zcat[1]> policy / inbound allow from 192.168.0.0/16 should be pretty safe
<Jordan_U> lonejack: np
<molecule> im a friends house and he blocks internet by mac address. so i should give him my computer's right?
<sagredo> Hi, I'm only available to access my apache server on my LAN, not the broader Internet
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  what does that do?
<sagredo> any idea why?
<Rat409> trikdo: anytime you change xorg.conf a logout/login is required for changes to apply
<Vegombrei> Vegombrei: ?
<pajamian> sagredo: you probably have to forward port 80 from your router.
<evilbug> i've been searching on google but no options i've tried so far worked. i'm trying to get everything to work at a 1440x900 res. on my macbook pro. the desktop and login work at that res. but the boot screen and tty modes function at a fuzzy looking 1280x800. does anyone have a fix for me?
<sagredo> pajamian: that sounds right, thanks
<trikdo> Is it possible that I'm not supposed to be using Synaptics??
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: allowes the whole range of 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.254.254 -- they're non-routable addresses so you should never see any traffic in that range except from inside your LAN
<ogzy> bazhang, RTL8101E is the ethernet cards chipset
<Bubulle> molecule, yes, usually mac address filtering is used on wireless, si you may check the MAC address of the wlan0 interface if this is the case. If you connect by ethernet wire, check the mack address of the eth0 interface. The command is ifconfig interface
<Rat409> trikdo: if you've an alps touchpad i guess
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  ok thank you.
<HAL9000> trikdo:!laptops
<bazhang> ogzy, did it ever work, or just stopped working recently
<HAL9000> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zcat[1]> hmm, gotta reboot and see if I have sound modules now
<indeed25> does anyone know how I can delete an overlapping partition?
<FAJALOU> zcat[1]:  but what if someone hacks our network (doubt it it's wpa psk2 but still)  would they have access to my files?
<molecule> Bubulle: thank you
<ogzy> bazhang, it is a fresh installed netbook so just trying to make it run
<HAL9000> trikdo: You can find lists of laptops tested on those links. Just type !laptop should you need to see those in the future
<pajamian> FAJALOU: only if they hack your computer as well.
<trikdo> Jordan_U: "MaxTapTime" didn't work either... if you didn't catch on... :'(
<ogzy> bazhang, the probelm is related with this chipset not a common ethernet card issue i think have you experienced probelm with this chipset?
<Bubulle> molecule, if smart enough, your friend could have got your MAC address from any packet you send, even if blocked :)
<Jordan_U> trikdo: Odd
<FAJALOU> pajamian: thank you for putting my fears to rest :)
<magentar> what does gnome use to automount devices? pmount?
<Jame1> hoho
<indeed25> parted won't work because it's complaining I have an overlapping partition, how can I get rid of it then?
<bazhang> ogzy, which netbook? please tell me make and model
<zcat[1]> woot, sound again!
<ogzy> bazhang, an atom based netbook
<zcat[1]> Oops, wrong kernel version. no vbox-ose drivers for -21
<trikdo> Ridiculous, how do I disable touchpad completely?
<Bubulle> indeed25, fdisk may fix it gracefully, it is a cmdline terminal tool
<bazhang> ogzy, what exact make and model
<zcat[1]> trikdo: probably Fn-F7 or something...
<magnetron> hi! when i use the PDF option in the print dialog, where are the pdf files saved? i can't find it.
<ogzy> bazhang, doesnt matter indeed but the current kernel is 2.6.24-19-lpia
<zcat[1]> trikdo: depends on the laptop ..
<bazhang> ogzy, okay; good luck then.
<costal79> hi people I'm having some problems
<costal79> with this find command
<FAJALOU> !explain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<costal79> find / -name error_log -exec tail \-1 {} \> {} \;
<costal79> I'm trying to clean this in one shot
<costal79> any idea ?
<FloodBot1> costal79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FAJALOU> how can i find out what my old samba password is?  i don't ever remember setting one !!
<trikdo> Ubuntu cannot handle a simple touchpad. Microsoft 1 Linux 0
<zcat[1]> FAJALOU: just press enter?
<FAJALOU> tried that....
<zcat[1]> Ubuntu 1, trikdo 0 ..
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi...  i love that everything is just so black and white for some people
<FAJALOU> sudo doesn't work either?
<clever> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Bubulle> FAJALOU, samba users and passwords are un sync of the users on the ubuntu box. If not in sync, use smbpaswd user to reset it to a new one
<HAL9000> trikdo: Did you check !laptop for your make/model lots of people use ubuntu on  lappys
<zcat[1]> It works out of the box, no drivers required. He wants it to work _less_. We tell him how. wtf?
<bazhang> trikdo oh he left
<clever> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<sagredo> Hi
<bazhang> clever please /msg ubottu
<HAL9000> DOH oh well
<sagredo> I'm trying to access my VNC from outside my network... How can I tell what ports to open?
<clever> bazhang: just getting 2 links atm, enless you know more about lirc
<bazhang> clever /msg ubottu info nameofpackage
<costal79> how many times can I use the {} in the -exec option in the find command ?
<clever> bazhang: that doesnt tell me crap about how to fix it:P
<bazhang> clever, then ask us
<zcat[1]> anyhow, on my laptop there's a little blue 'finger on touchpad' icon on the F7 key.. If I hold the blue Fn key and press F7 it toggles the touchpad on and off. Works prefectly in Ubuntu. Always has.
<clever> bazhang: dkms appears to have complied lirc_seria.ko for me but the module wont work
<bazhang> clever, or get a better irc client
<clever> bazhang: how is my irc client messing things up:P
<HAL9000> sagredo: You may need to do some portmapping at the router first if your attempt aren't going through
<zcat[1]> If he'd stuck around I might have told him that, but I don't think he really wanted to know.
<Bubulle> sagredo, very insecure to open VNC to the outside. You can do it with NAT, not recommanded. Prefer ssh tunnel to local VNC ports, or better, use NX (freenx and nxclient) from nomachine. Much btter responsiveness though internet links with low speed, much secure because it tunnel through ssh out of the box.
<bazhang> zcat[1] tell him when he returns
<ajhtiredwolf> Anyone feel like helping me with a proftpd server? It seems to hang after a user types in the username and login
<zcat[1]> bazhang: 'if'
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: using commandline ftp client?
<bazhang> clever, what about using xchat ; does that give you issues? you need to describe what problems lirc is giving you
<Bubulle> ajhtiredwolf, you need to have a look at active ftp though nat (google gives plenty of examples). Or tells your users to use passive FTP connexions.
<clever> bazhang: i can send ir codes thru lirc and see the ir led blinking with a camera but the cable box no longer responds to the code
<zcat[1]> FTP is so 1990's .. use scp already!
<sriram__> alistair_: any success?
<ladyfantasy> or "sftp"
<bazhang> clever, aha, my mistake sorry
<ladyfantasy> filezilla's a decent frontend for it
<Bubulle> ladyfantasy, rsync rules :)
<zcat[1]> 'windows users' is no excuse either.. winscp handles scp and sftp beautifully
<bazhang> getting offtopic here
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, tried connecting through browser and gftp
<kenkku> and on top, winscp is better than most FTP programs on windows
<ajhtiredwolf> Bubulle, nahh, im not able to connect locally
<clever> zcat[1]: but winscp sucks an oddly high ammount of cpu and because of that gets poor transfer rates over 100mbit
<zym> dfs a
<zcat[1]> actually I wouldn't mine a program like winscp for Linux too!
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: yeah, you can test if it's the active/passive firewall issue with the commandline client... just load it up, type "passive" at the ftp> prompt, then connect
<zym> 运
<zym> 晕了
<zcat[1]> clever: encryption overhead? or more than that?
<bazhang> zym /join #ubuntu-cn
<ladyfantasy> wow, my terminal actually displayed that
<Kelen> zym: english pls, ,
<Kelen> no chinese.
<zym> 你们有人会中文马
<clever> zcat[1]: that doesnt explain why scp on linux uses much less cpu and goes much faster
<zcat[1]> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ari_stress> how do i type 运 ?
<clever> Kelen: it looks japanese to me
<Jordan_U> clever: Have you tried standard scp via cygwin?
<zcat[1]> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<bazhang> its chinese
<clever> Jordan_U: not lately, cygwin is hard to uninstall
<bazhang> zym english here
<zym> why my compture can not work
<bazhang> zym for chinese, /join #ubuntu-cn
<clever> Jordan_U: i just use plain ftp or samba to bypass the problem
<ari_stress> zym, nice english
<bazhang> ari_stress, not appropriate.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i checked, in gftp it is set to passive, what would be the command to connect in the terminal?
<zym> hello
<Kelen> Is that possible for Evolution running on backgroup ? Anyone knows ?
<ari_stress> bazhang: sorry, reflecs
<zcat[1]> ari_stress: nice sarcasim
<zcat[1]> sorry..
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: just "ftp"
<bazhang> zym, please give more info
<Jordan_U> clever: I hope you mean plain sftp :)
<punz> question -- does anybody know a way to hide the ugly anchors on the side of bars in gnome when you don't have them expand across the entire screen?
<speedtutrle> i have 64bit ubuntu running as application in windows and right after the boot screen it brings up abnormal exit 1566 and goes to a cmd line of (initramfs), i have tried CTRL+Alt+F7 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and ni=either worked wat is wrong
<clever> Jordan_U: its over my own private lan so i just get rid of all encryption
<zym> if i want to use QQ have a chat with my friends ,what can i do?everyone know?
<zcat[1]> in commandline ftp type 'passv' to switch to passwive mode usually.. or 'help'
<bazhang> !info eva
<ubottu> eva (source: eva): a KDE IM client using Tencent QQ's protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9+svn20080215-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2746 kB, installed size 6088 kB
<clever> Jordan_U: encryption 100mbit/sec is hard on the cpu in winscp, but anything at normal dsl speeds has no trouble encrypting
<bazhang> zym, try eva
<Kelen> hey, is that possible for evolution running in back group just monitor email receive..?
<zcat[1]> Cool.. never even heard of qq and ubuntu already has support for it ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, well actually hang on a second, this is something new it hasnt dont before, is tarted it up and it said /etc/shutmsg present: all incoming connections will be refused.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, obviously that is a problem
<ari_stress> Kelen: yes by minimizing it
<ladyfantasy> heh, yeah
<Kelen> ari_stress: How to to it?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, are you familiar with proftpd?
<ari_stress> Kelen: klik on the 'line' icon on the top right corner of the windows, near the box and cross icon
<ladyfantasy> i am, for the most part.  try restarting the proftp service on the server if you can
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: failing that, try /etc/init.d/proftpd resume
<schmick> Kelen: evolution has 2 close options on File menu.. Close windos ctr-Q and Quit ctrl-Q
<harej> hi, if upon entering my username and password I am stuck with a beige screen, what exactly does that mean?
<FAJALOU> harej:  gdm isn't loading
<schmick> Kelen: if you close evolution through the X button (close button for all windows), it will just close the window, not the program.. It'll stay in the background monitoring.
<speedtutrle> i have 64bit ubuntu running as application in windows and right after the boot screen it brings up abnormal exit 1566 and goes to a cmd line of (initramfs), i have tried CTRL+Alt+F7 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and neither worked wat is wrong
<harej> FAJALOU, what'd be the best way of rectifying it?
<bazhang> speedtutrle, this is wubi?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, wasnt a valid option, did force-start
<FAJALOU> harej:  was it working before hand?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, hmm that didnt appaer to do anything
<Jordan_U> harej: It probably means that there is a problem with compiz, try pressing alt+f2 ( brings up a run dialog, you won't be able to see it ) and type "metacity --replace" then hit enter, alternately you can log in with a failsafe gnome session from the drop down menu at the login screen
<speedtutrle> bazhang: wat you mean wubi
<bnalohim> I really need help.. do anyone know how to recover files from a formated JFS partition?? I explain my problem in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890453 please help me
<bazhang> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<preben> hi I cannot get vlc to work anymore: When I try to watch a video from canon or fujifilm camera I get: $ vlc DSCF1802.AVI
<preben> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<preben> [00000339] pulse audio output error: Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<preben> [00000339] pulse audio output error: Pulse initialization failed
<preben> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> preben: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: ok, does /etc contain a file called shutmsg? or perhaps /home/ftp/etc?
<ladyfantasy> i'm not sure where your proftpd sets its root
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, let me look second
<preben> totem works though
<harej> Jordan_U, what will "metacity --replace" do
<coregan> how do i know the flashplayer is install or not,i tried to install but still cannot watch video on youtube
<FAJALOU> harej:  it will replace compiz-fusion with metacity
<bazhang> coregan, check about: plugins in ff
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy,  it is in /etc/
<Jordan_U> harej: It will replace compiz ( the 3D snazzy window manager ) with metacity ( the boring more reliable WM )
<harej> okay, but I am still stuck with the beige screen
<bnalohim> ﻿I really need help.. do anyone know how to recover files from a formated JFS partition?? I explain my problem in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890453 please help me
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: ok, delete it
<FAJALOU> harej:  did you just install it?
<coregan> bazhang:ok
<harej> FAJALOU, no, this worked before
<schmick> coregan: type "about:plugins" on firefox without quotes.. there's the info.
<harej> then type about:robots
<harej> :D
<FAJALOU> harej:  are you using the snazzy compiz fusion or metacity?
<harej> FAJALOU, I don't know.
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: after you delete /etc/shutmsg, you might (or might not) need to restart proftpd  (/etc/init.d/proftpd restart)
<Kelen> ari_stress: hey, dude, there is nothing icon like evolution to click. is that any wrong with me?
<harej> it's probably compiz fusion
<FAJALOU> harej:  could you do cool stuff like have 4 desktops in a cube etc etc.
<harej> because i've noticed some vista-like things about it
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: but don't do a "force" though
<harej> with all the neat transitions
<harej> how things fade, etc
<harej> is that compiz fusion?
<Jordan_U> harej: Yes
<bazhang> bnalohim, what is the jfs? now or under windows
<FAJALOU> and it worked before?
<zym> windows
<Jordan_U> harej: Since it was working before you are probably having a driver problem, but switching to metacity should still get you a usable desktop
<hemanth> hi
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, hmm now i seem to have a new problem, one second
<hacked_kernel> Sometimes Ubuntu crashes, I checked dmesg and found "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 13093
<hacked_kernel> [  178.691314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 52368", I got a lot of this message
<FAJALOU> !paste |  hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hemanth> having trouble with CGi apache ubuntu hardy
<bnalohim> ﻿﻿bazhang: journaling file syestem
<ajhtiredwolf> lady im doing -nd6, it displays more of whats going on
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: is that an option to proftpd?
<bazhang> bnalohim, I'm aware of that; what fs was used for windows, and what did you replace it with
<hemanth>  having trouble with CGi apache ubuntu hardy
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, yeah
<ladyfantasy> ok
<hemanth> localhot says it work
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy,  hmm something is wrong, it says that port is in use, and it definately shouldnt be
<hemanth> but *.pl is not
<bazhang> hemanth, dont repeat so often
<zym> how can i use something such as *.Exe for ubuntu
<hemanth> bazhang, ok sorry
<FAJALOU> hemanth: please keep everything in one line so it's all there to read, thanks.
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: do you have any other ftp server software installed?  like vsftpd maybe?
<bazhang> zym,  via wine
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, nope
<hemanth> bazhang, i thought they might have over read
<bnalohim> ﻿bazhang: for windows it was used ntfs.. the problemm was thet i replace my JFS with NTFS and i need a few files that were in my JFS
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, never mind found the problem
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it failed to stop the instance before when i rebooted it, was trying to make a new instance on top of it
<ladyfantasy> ah
<ladyfantasy> yeah, sounds like an unclean previous shutdown is why the /etc/shutmsg got left behind
<Jordan_U> harej: Have you tried starting with a failsafe session or running "metacity --replace" ?
<bazhang> bnalohim, you used windows to format? not sure about how they do it.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, still have the problem of people not being able to connect
<harej> Jordan_U, I tried that metacity --replace and it did nothing
<FAJALOU> harej:  what did you try it in?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: and you're in terminal ftp?
<bnalohim> ﻿bazhang: I used a Windows uE cd.. doing a quick format
<Jordan_U> FAJALOU: I suggested that he use alt+f2 to bring up a run dialog
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: try doing "ftp localhost" on the server and see if that works
<bazhang> bnalohim, what types of files
<FAJALOU> ahh ok,  harej did a run dialog come up?
<bnalohim> ﻿﻿bazhang: text files
<harej> FAJALOU, he said it would be invisible
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, lol where is the connect command?
<bazhang> bnalohim, no backups of any kind?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i put in passive now im looking how to connect
<Jordan_U> harej: Ok, when you log in there is a menu ( labeled options? ) at the bottom left, from there you should be able to choose a failsafe gnome session
<ladyfantasy> oh, sorry... just type "o <hostname>"
<harej> Jordan_U, except my optinos are Select Language, Select Session, Remote Login via XDMCP, Restart, Shut Down, Suspend, and Hibernate
<bnalohim> ﻿bazhang: I had a backup of most of the disk.. but im missing my mother recent files..and they are important
<ladyfantasy> "o" for "open"
<Jordan_U> harej: It's under select session
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, connection refuse, should i use my local ip? 192.168.0.*
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: try logging into the server itself and then type "ftp localhost" on that machine
<bnalohim> ﻿bazhang: I need to recover less than 200 mb.... is there any way to do it??
<jpjacobs> for all users of touchpads (synaptics driver) the circular scrolling option is jus too cool
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to run the script called "porn-get" but when I write: "./porn-get install lesbian" as a test it outputs: "ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)" Anyone able to help me? Maybe someone have a newer version?
<Jordan_U> harej: Once you get logged in you can try to figure out what caused compiz to break and fix it or disable it permanently in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<bazhang> bnalohim, you may wish to hear from responses on forums; a format in Ubuntu normally means they are gone. perhaps ask in ##windows about that ue item as well
<harej> Thank you, Jordan_U. I am pretty sure the problem is from a screwed up upgrade.
<bazhang> eax, that is not appropriate here.
<harej> eax, cute.
<harej> Jordan_U, now that I have access to a prompt, what should I do to repair the installation?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i dont believe i can connect to it from this machine, it is being hosted on this machine
<eax> bazhang: I see what you mean. But where is it appropriate then? It's "basically" a changed version of apt?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: you should certainly be able to connect to the ftp server on the same host that's running it
<Jordan_U> harej: Ahh, you chose failsafe terminal?
<bazhang> not here. eax
<FAJALOU>  i am working on setting up a workgroup between linux and a vista machine.  I am now sharing a folder from ubuntu to vista,  but when i try to see all the files in vista from ubuntu, i have to manually type smb://192.168.1.101/users or something of the sort.  how can i make all of down (192.168.1.101) show up when i go to smb://down  instead of having to navigate farther?
<bazhang> !ot | eax
<ubottu> eax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it hangs when i type in o <masquerading address here>
<harej> yes Jordan_U, and upon that I got quite the error messages (something about a missing HAL), and I want to fix things
<hemanth> hmmm
<hemanth> i sloved it
<evilbug> how would i fully customize my ubuntu? there's stuff running in the bg that i'm pretty sure i don't need and my ultimate goal is to off those processes.
<bnalohim> ﻿﻿bazhang: The format taked less than one minute so I suppose no ceros where written and I imagine the files are still somehow there.. I expleain it bether here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331 if anyone is able to help.. please, I realy need it
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: you're missing what i'm saying.  login to the same machine that's running the ftp server, and at the command prompt, just type "ftp localhost".  it should present you with a login for ftp.
<ladyfantasy> when i say login, i mean via ssh, not ftp
<ladyfantasy> or console
<Jordan_U> harej: You said something about an upgrade, did you just upgrade from another version or just got some updates?
<faff_18> test
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, my mistake, but it says connection refused
<tuna> evilbug: for that, I suggest to run another distro. Ubuntu wasn't meant for that, and there are others (like gentoo and arch) that are built just for it.
<ladyfantasy> hmm...
<harej> Jordan_U, a version upgrade. I think the problem is rectifying now.
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: ps -ef | grep [f]tp   <- does that show it running?
<bnalohim> ﻿bazhang: sorry this is my threat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890453 in ubuntu forums
<evilbug> tuna- that's what i was thinking... would you go arch or slack?
<tuna> arch
<evilbug> thanks.
<bazhang> tuna evilbug please take chat elsewhere
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, yeah, i see it, proftp
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it says that it is accepting connections
<ladyfantasy> well, you shouldn't be getting a connect refused from the same host.  check your log files
<Jordan_U> harej: Was there any error during the upgrade? Even if there wasn't running this can't hurt ( it will try to continue a failed upgrade if possible, does nothing otherwise ) "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ladyfantasy> unless you have some crazy firewall rules on that host
<harej> Jordan_U, that's exactly what I am doing now. I figured that out serendipitously.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, well with the command i use, if it was to even try and connect, it would show in the termanl window where proftpd is running, but it is doing nothing
<FAJALOU>  i am working on setting up a workgroup between linux and a vista machine.  I am now sharing a folder from ubuntu to vista,  but when i try to see all the files in vista from ubuntu, i have to manually type smb://192.168.1.101/users or something of the sort.  how can i make all of down (192.168.1.101) show up when i go to smb://down  instead of having to navigate farther?  (note the folder that i am trying to navigate to is shared so sh
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, whne people tried to connect before, it would show them trying to connect, and get all the way up until user and pass verfication, after that it would hang
<Jordan_U> harej: If it's taking more than a fraction of a second to complete then your upgrade didn't finish :)
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, do you kno where are the proftpd log files located?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: well... i'm kind of at a loss then.  maybe clear any firewall rules in case something's broken there... ("iptables -F") and try again, but i doubt that's the case.
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: usually in /var/log
<harej> Jordan_U, nope. It always freezes on generating locales. Like, it ostensibly stops
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: check /var/log/messages and anything else that appears to be related to ftp.
<ajhtiredwolf> I actually had this problem on my last install as well
<bazhang> harej, this is feisty to gutsy to hardy or gutsy to hardy only
<Zeroyez> how do I start XFCE?
<harej> bazhang, beg your pardon?
<Zeroyez> the login manager
<ladyfantasy> i've only ever installed proftp from source, never from package, so maybe ubuntu has some needed tweaks to the configuration... may want to review proftpd documentation
<bazhang> Zeroyez, choose in login window in session
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, unfortunately I have already reviewed as much as physically possible :P
<harej> bazhang, oh, the new version. i forgot what it's called
<bazhang> the locales hang harej ; what upgrade path
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, nothing related to ftp in messages
<Zeroyez> and how would I do that
<Zeroyez> I'm asking how to start the xfce login manager
<bazhang> Zeroyez, get to login window then choose in session
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, there is a proftpd folder but the log file is empty
<Zeroyez> login window, where's that?
<zcat[1]> there isn't an xfce login manager. there's xdm though which I think xubuntu uses
<Zeroyez> interesting
<Zeroyez> so I have to install gdm?
<zcat[1]> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<Jordan_U> harej: Gahh, they still havn't fixed that bug. To complete your upgrade reboot ( sudo reboot ) then press escape when grub comes up so you get a menu, choose the second recovery option from the top ( which will be the fourth line down, you need to boot into your previous kernel and there is a regular and recovery mode for each kernel ) and when prompted choose "Fix packages" ( or whatever the option is, it just runs "dpkg --configu
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588  maybe this will help, i don't know
<zcat[1]> somewhere in the X config there's a preferred login manager setting too.
<bazhang> harej, he's got it
<harej> Jordan_U, should i ctrl+c out of the current upgrade?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i actually used that thread to install it
<Jordan_U> harej: If it's hanging at generating locales then yes
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf ok... let me try something... hang on a few minutes
<bazhang> harej, it will hang forever
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, no problemo, thanks
<zcat[1]> it is actually 'hanging' though.. generating locales takes ages, but it's still doing stuff usually
<bazhang> zcat[1], not in this case
<harej> Jordan_U, see, I thought it was taking a long time, so I left it alone and then the computer got turned off somehow
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok
<geek_> i'm setting up an older system with ubuntu, using icewm. does anyone know if i can use nm-applet as a networkmanager front end on it?
<HAL9000> Anyone with 804 on toshiba m200 tablet ? Trying to get the stylus working but the older fiesty/edgy howtos are a no go
<FAJALOU>  i am working on setting up a workgroup between linux and a vista machine.  I am now sharing a folder from ubuntu to vista,  but when i try to see all the files in vista from ubuntu, i have to manually type smb://192.168.1.101/users or something of the sort.  how can i make all of down (192.168.1.101) show up when i go to smb://down  instead of having to navigate farther?  (note the folder that i am trying to navigate to is shared so sh
<bazhang> geek_, without gnome?
<geek_> bazhang: i tried gnome on it. its rather slow
<bazhang> geek_, I mean nm-applet without gnome? highly unlikely
<geek_> bazhang: well is there a DE independant way of doing it?
<Jordan_U> harej: It'll never complete, it's a bug that I thought they would have fixed by now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340 it's kind of embarrassing :)
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: well.. i just installed proftpd via synaptic, tested it, and it works fine... maybe deinstall/reinstall
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,In progress]
<Koheleth> Guys, if I update Firefox 3 after initiall install I cannot any longer set the desktop wallpaper using the browser, has anyone else had this problem?  Thanks
<bazhang> geek_, just use the cli; it is very easy and more reliable.
<ome_> I'm having trouble installing mplayer "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-25 but it is not installable"
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: and,t here should be /var/log/proftpd
<geek_> bazhang: er.. its for a windows user, so... i think its better i have some simple gui for it
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, correct, but the log file for proftpd just shows the start up, shut down, not accepting incoming connections
<Koheleth> brb
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, just shows the info that it gives me in the terminal when starting and stopping it
<bazhang> geek_, with icewm for a windows user?
<ladyfantasy> yeah, that's why i'm saying just remove and reinstall it... perhaps something got broken in the configs
<geek_> bazhang: er.. any better ideas?
<ladyfantasy> backup your /etc/proftpd directory first
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, apt-get remove proftpd sufficient?
<ladyfantasy> i suppose
 * geek_ was thinking icewm/fxe . not decided what to do for browser yet
<ome_> Anyone know the repository
<ladyfantasy> well.. it looks like apt-get remove proftpd does NOT clean up config files
<Daisuke_Laptop> geek_: have you considered xfce?
<geek_> bazhang: well, from what i remembered it was CDE like
<ome_> Anyone know the repository I need to add to install libdirectfb-0-25?
<FAJALOU> ome_:  sounds like medibuntu
<ome_> im in hardy heron
<Daisuke_Laptop> libdirectfb-1.0-0 is what's in there
<bazhang> ome_, you are comiling mplayer?
<harej> JORDAN
<harej> IT'S DOING IT AGAIN
<harej> AAAHHHH
<geek_> bazhang: well, is there a network-manager front end for that then?
<FloodBot1> harej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ome_> im trying to install mplayer
<bazhang> harej, caps
<ome_> had problems installing audacious too
<bazhang> ome_, lets see your sources.list
<Jordan_U> harej: It will take a long time when it does work, but it should finish as long as you booted into the previous kernel
<harej> Jordan_U, it was the second option from the top on the list
<bazhang> harej, you did choose the previous kernel, right?
<harej> ...crap.
 * harej pulls the plug
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, when reinstalling it asked me if i would like to keep my current proftpd.conf, whatcha think? might as well?
<ome_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37663/
<Jordan_U> harej: Fourth option from the top :)
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: no, replace it... backup what you have first, but replace it
<harej> thanks jordan
<bazhang> ome_, you used ultamatix?
<ome_> yah, that bad news?
<bazhang> ome_, time for a reinstall.
<geek_> tends to be
<bazhang> !ultamatix | ome_
<ubottu> ome_: ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Don't tell me it's back
<shorty1986> has someone of you already undervolted an Intel Core2 Duo T9300
<FAJALOU>  i am working on setting up a workgroup between linux and a vista machine.  I am now sharing a folder from ubuntu to vista,  but when i try to see all the files in vista from ubuntu, i have to manually type smb://192.168.1.101/users or something of the sort.  how can i make all of down (192.168.1.101) show up when i go to smb://down  instead of having to navigate farther?  (note the folder that i am trying to navigate to is shared so sh
<bazhang> Jordan_U, new and disimproved
<geek_> xd
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, alright done
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Why?!?!
<geek_> bazhang: they managed to make it WORSE? o0 is that even possible? ;p
<ome_> thanks for info bazhang
<geek_> Jordan_U: cause people are too lazy to add one or two useful repos? ;p
<bazhang> Jordan_U, the same folks who brought us ubuntu "ultimate"
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: now /etc/init.d/proftpd stop  and start
<bazhang> ome_, next time no need for that
<quatar-it> hi all. I have ubuntu8.04 32 bit (altough i could use a 64 bit, as my cpu is), and a strange problem. Actually, it sometimes decides to fail opening some sort of application, such as firefox (expecially when requesting a page with flash animations), eyeofGnome, terminal (it opens the windows, but not the content)... is there any package broken, any driver badly installed .... !? it happens since some days ago, my lapto
<bazhang> ome_, seriously, it is not needed in any way shape or form
<ome_> I just thought it would be like automatix
<bazhang> ome_, it is.
<ome_> havsnt been useful in any way
<HAL9000> In a bad way
<Jordan_U> ome_: That's the problem :)
<bazhang> aye
<ome_> automatix installed alot of wine apps
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, what on earth... it just keeps sayting ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<ladyfantasy> oh...
<zcat[1]> quatar-it: try a memtest ?
<ladyfantasy> hmm... there's an option to install it to either listen via inetd or as a standalone program.
<ladyfantasy> i've always run it standalone
<ome_> So you serious about reinstall? or know any trick to undo?
<dahlia> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 desktop on a virtualbox guest running on a ubuntu 8.04 x64 host with a phenom cpu. I cant get it to install unless I set up virtualbox to use IO APIC, which I'd rather not use because it's supposed to slow down the machine. Is there a way I can specify to the kernel to not need that at boot time?
<quatar-it> zcat[1]: is that one which starts durin the OS launch (routine check of devices...)?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, hang on
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i think i remember how
<bazhang> ome_, yes. the damage is serious.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i believe its in that config i replaed
<tenbytes> hey--how do i open ports in ubuntu? i can't access my websites cpanel because it doesn't use port 80
<zcat[1]> quatar-it: yep.. first thing I do for weirdness like that is memtest for an hour or two.. very often that's the problem.
<zcat[1]> well, nit very often but sometimes.. and quite easy to rule out before ou go reinstalling and stuff.
<HAL9000> ome_: Automatix screw one of mine up back in the day.... wouldn't touch with a 10 ft pole ever again
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, well this isnt good, /etc/prfotpd.conf doesnt exist now
<quatar-it> zcat[1]: how can i force an extraordinary one? [$> memtest] ?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: it should be in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<dahlia> is there a list of kernel boot command line options somewhere?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, ugh, it named it proftpdold never mind
<zcat[1]> quatar-it: memtest runs as long as you let it.. an hour is about as short as I'd go. Overnight is not a bad idea. You can leave it running for a week if you want..
<ladyfantasy> ok
<ome_> I spent so much time customizing everything. Can I install in a form of upgrade so I keep all my files and settings?
<geek_> dahlia: i think you need to use the noapic cheat code
<harej> Jordan_U, despite reverting to the previous kernel it appears I still have to use the failsafe setting. Is this normal?
<Jordan_U> !boot | dahlia It's not comprehensive but...
<ubottu> dahlia It's not comprehensive but...: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<quatar-it> zcat[1]: uh i didn't say... when one of hose stops, any other of those won't start!
<bazhang> ome_, no.
<mashtdi> I have a question when someone has time.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, ok there we go, started
<bazhang> ome_, back up your files then reinstall
<dahlia> ty, looking... :)
<zcat[1]> quatar-it: ohhh.. sorry, not fsck, memtest, the bottom option on the grub menu (you might need to press <esc> at boottime to see the grub menu)
<HAL9000> ome: it messes up so many things I dunno if you could find them all
<Jordan_U> harej: Yes, until you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ( it will take a while, but should finish this time :)
<quatar-it> zcat[1]: i don't want to know how to let it last for long, ..i want to know how to let that start!
<harej> Jordan_U, why will it work this time?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, same thing when i did ftp localhost, connection refused
<Koheleth> Guys, if I update Firefox 3 after initiall install I cannot any longer set the desktop wallpaper using the browser, has anyone else had this problem?  Thanks
<quatar-it> zcat[1]: thx ...
<quatar-it> i'll restart.
<zcat[1]> quatar-it: reboot, wait for grub to say 'press esc for options' and press esc.. last option on the menu is memtest+ ...
<ladyfantasy> well, ajhtiredwolf - i have to say i'm at a loss then.
<ladyfantasy> i've never run into this
<FAJALOU>  i am working on setting up a workgroup between linux and a vista machine.  I am now sharing a folder from ubuntu to vista,  but when i try to see all the files in vista from ubuntu, i have to manually type smb://192.168.1.101/users or something of the sort.  how can i make all of down (192.168.1.101) show up when i go to smb://down  instead of having to navigate farther?  (note the folder that i am trying to navigate to is shared so sh
<_hase> So I'm trying to install a PCMCIA card with four USB ports...and after I plugged it it lspci recognizes it, but none of the things i've plugged into the usb ports are working
<zcat[1]> 'cos it does sound a bit like faulty memory.. although it could be something else
<Jordan_U> harej: I am not sure of the details but the localedef command does not work with the current hardy kernel, but does work with earlier kernels, but it only needs to be run once and will set everything up to work with the most recent kernel as well
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, could i see your config? it seems to have automatically reverted back to my old one when i switched to standalone
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, wait, what should servername be set to?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: when i installed it, i didn't modify any configs at all.. .it just ran
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it wont give me a default config
<lawrencep93> hey i am new to ubuntu when i try to enable visual effects i get a desktop effects could not be enabled please help me :)
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: i set it up to run as "standalone", not from xinetd.  it was an option when installing it via synaptic... i'm not handy enough with apt-get to know what to do with that yet
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it went back to my old config, it replaced the inted one but not the standalone, i guess because it defaults to inetd
<FAJALOU> lawrencep93:  what is your videocard?
<lawrencep93> Just a generic intel one
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it gives that option the first time installed, but it didnt this time
<FAJALOU> ooo...
<dumbdum> Hi, how do i delete files from garbage bin (ubuntu 8.04) They stay there even after saying they are gone!
<FAJALOU> if you go into system>administration>hardware drivers... do you see anything?
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: look through this link there's a plenty on the forum.
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=windows+smb
<FAJALOU> lawrencep93: : if you go into system>administration>hardware drivers... do you see anything?
<ladyfantasy> ok... if you remove it via synaptic, there's an option to do a "complete" removal... which should blow away all the config files, etc... i don't know the equivalent apt-get command to do that, but maybe you should try that
<FAJALOU> HAL9000: thank you.
<HAL9000> Sure that wins server may be of help
<lawrencep93> Nothing
<Jordan_U> ladyfantasy: apt-get remove <package> --purge
<tenbytes> none of you know how to open ports?
<FAJALOU> lawrencep93: are you sure that compiz effects will work in the first place?
<_hase> Ok, so when I run lsusb it shows a total of six ports, with nothing plugged into any of them, so i know the computer is able to see the pcmcia card, what do i need to do to get it to recognize the devices i'm trying to plug in
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, gotcha let me try that
<ladyfantasy> Jordan_U: thanks
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: try what Jordan_U suggested
<dahlia> looks like noapic nolapic works :) thanks all :)
<tenbytes> i tried  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 2089 -j ACCEPT
<lawrencep93> well they should thats what i head
<tenbytes> but it's not working i think
<lawrencep93> heard
<bazhang> _hase, what sort of devices
<_hase> a mouse, mp3 player
<Jordan_U> lawrencep93: Can you pastebin the output from "compiz --replace" ( I think that your specific card may be blacklisted as having problems with compiz )
<bazhang> _hase in my experience some devices dont like to be connected to hubs
<lawrencep93> im realy sorry but how do you do that?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com lawrencep93 and give us the url
<Jordan_U> lawrencep93: Open a terminal ( Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ) run
<score> how can i find out what package added the 'admin' user?
<lawrencep93> im in the terminal
<harej> Jordan_U, I got the message "ldconfi deferred processing now taking place", then it sent me to the prompt. Does that mean everything is finished and I can reboot?
<harej> ldconfig*
<Jordan_U> lawrencep93: ... run "compiz --replace" and copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com then give us the URL
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, yay!!! connected
<ladyfantasy> woohoo!
<Jordan_U> harej: Yup
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, asking for user name a pass, would that just be my default user
<ajhtiredwolf> ?
<lawrencep93> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<lawrencep93> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2772 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lawrencep93> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<lawrencep93> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<lawrencep93> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<lawrencep93> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> lawrencep93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ladyfantasy> yeah
<harej> and Jordan_U, does this mean everything is back to normal, plus a sweet sweet upgrade is in place?
<bazhang> lawrencep93, not here
<Jordan_U> harej: If there aren't any other problems, yes :)
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, ok it seems that how to's config was the problem, now how do i create a seperate user that would be chrooted in a folder? :P
<ladyfantasy> well.. that's a whole other topic in itself...
<hiih> hiih
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, proftpd seems to have an easy way to do it
<dumbdum> Hi i have some windows driver files in my garbage bin. I cant delete them because it says I dont have permission. How can i delete them?
<ladyfantasy> and to be honest, i need to go to bed soon...
<FAJALOU> HAL9000: should WINS support be enabled (the forum is confusing me a little...)
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, no proble, i still REALLY appreciate your help
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: yeah, i recall that it does, but it's been years since i had to run proftp
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: no problem - glad it worked
<AlphaDog> I need help setting up Nessus
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, well the thing it, the default user is proftpd and group nogroup
<infexion> dumbdum: go into your console and type sudo root
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, so it seems like the username should be proftpd
<Odd-rationale> dumbdum: try with sudo
<Jordan_U> ajhtiredwolf: Remember that a chroot in and of itself is NOT a security measure and is not meant to be
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: belive so I just use the smb ip method
<harej> Yay! Everything is back to normal. Now I can do what I wandered over to my Ubuntu box for to begin with!
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, that you have to log in with
<harej> thank you #ubuntu!
<Odd-rationale> dumbdum: sudo rm /file
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: no, proftpd is the user that the server process should be running as
<bazhang> infexion, not good advice
<ajhtiredwolf> Jordan_U,  hmmm but if you dont want users to be able to browse all the pc's files how else would you do it?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, ahhh I see, so you have to create other users seperatly?
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: If i remember right wins resolves netbios names to ip's , someone correct me if wrong plz
<infexion> dumbdum: I am sorry sudo bash not root
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: every user that you want to login to the ftp server will need an account, yes.  unless you set it up for anonymous ftp
<Odd-rationale> infexion: umm. sudo -i might be safer...
<CeWe_iMoeT> hai
<HAL9000> dumdum: sudo nautilus then empty those files
<dumbdum> ok what now?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, darn, then that is almost the same as using ssh2
<bazhang> HAL9000, gksudo but dangerous
<Jordan_U> ajhtiredwolf: There are a few ways, in fact the next version of Ubuntu will have a "guest login" option which does exactly that using AppArmor policies
<Odd-rationale> dumbdum: the safest why would be to "sudo rm <filename>"
<Odd-rationale> way
<FAJALOU> HAL9000: i think this is more of a windows problem,,, seems how i can see the files, but they are just not browseable, but in 7.10 i think i could browse the downstairs computer...
<ladyfantasy> "guest login"?  hmm...
<ladyfantasy> this is not enabled by default, i hope...
<ajhtiredwolf> Jordan_U, well basically all im trying to do, is setup a user account that a few of my friends and family can upload and download from, but obviously i dont want them to browse all over my pc
<UnionPivo> I personaly preffer mc for removing files especialy directory trees
<UnionPivo> and its a lot faster than nautilus
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: you have to add an entry for that user in the proftp config someplace (I forget where) and specify what you want the "root" path to be..
<owen1> how to compile dwm?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: they will not be able to cd .. below that path
<ajhtiredwolf> Jordan_U, ladyfantasy the problem is all the have to do is type / in the directory list which is easy for an idiot to figure out :p
<_hase> I have a pcmcia usb adaptor, and ubuntu picks it up but not anything i plug into it, what can i do?
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i do see that option
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: Been there and gave up long ago lol , i seem to recall it working best in 704
<FAJALOU> hmmm ok...
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it is default root ~
<infexion> dumbdum: put in cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: then that's all you need to do... you have to restart proftpd once you add it, i think... then if they type cd /, they can't get to your real root
<FAJALOU> it's weird b/c /down/public is set on share, but /down/users is not and i can go to both lol
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: if you're security-minded, try vsftpd
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, so all i need to do is create another user in users and groups and people should be able to login to it through the ftp?
<ladyfantasy> yes
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i am actually, i worry about opening up my pc this much
<Elven2> Hello everybody
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, i am kinda confused actually, how is this ftp even running when i did not open the port that it is running on?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: well, if you're security-minded that much, then you shouldn't be using ftp at all :)
<HAL9000> FAJALOU: May try asking in #samba also
<Elven2> Could somebody please help me? I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 but whenever i run it my video gets all messed
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: by running it, you "open" the port
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, file sharing programs like msn are too slow for large files
<keram> i have just installed imagemagick from source but when i run montage it gives me the error "error while loading shared libraries: not found". i think its because my system is not looking for shared libs in /usr/local/lib, is there a way to fix this?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: well, i would recommend using sftp
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, shouldnt only the router only have that option?
<FAJALOU> HAL9000:  ok.
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, is that just ssl? or ssh... i get them confused haha
<Chousuke> ssh
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: sftp is ssh... filezilla is a nice GUI-based client that will handle it
<UnionPivo> ajhtiredwolf, like lady said use sftp or rsync for file transfer
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, ah yeah that is what i used before, unforatunely in order to chroot with that is a HUGE task
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: and if by router, you mean firewall, then no.  the firewall can be set to block access to that port, but it doesn't have anything to do with what's running as a listening service
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, hmm that is interesting and kinda unnerving hah
<DIFH-iceroot> why is it not possible to update the virtualbox-ose moduls? 2 machines have errors if i klick on update at adept
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, it seems kinda funny, you would think that by default when you create a user they should not be able to browse the entire computer
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: the firewall can still block access to the service
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: and that depends on the software you install :)
<executionist> i need help plz
<Elven2> Could somebody please help me? I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 but whenever i run it my video gets all messed
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, well in ubuntu when you create a user although they can't modify fiels outside of their home they can still view them
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: unix is fairly open in terms of security, but if you don't want someone else getting into your home directory, then just reset the permissions on it so only you have access (chmod 700 /home/<yourname>)
<keram> Elven2, try doing an update
<UnionPivo> ajhtiredwolf, the firewall only blocks acess to ports what is running on those ports is non of it buissnes you can run httpd on port 21 if you want
<FAJALOU> !ask > executionist
<ubottu> executionist, please see my private message
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: of course.
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: they need to be able to view them
<HAL9000> Elven2: Is the video ok in the live cd ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, certain users do, but not all
<Elven2> keram I just finished downloading/installing it, it is up to date
<owen1> how to compile dwm?
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, users that are meant to perform as little as one task p
<Elven2> HAL9000 good question, i can try, what could i do if it runs normally from the live cd?
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: they need to be able to view them
<Chousuke> eh
<Chousuke> uup
<Chousuke> oops*
<FloodBot1> Chousuke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: anyway... most *interactive* users need access outside their /home
<ajhtiredwolf> ladyfantasy, I will look around on trying to lock the users in their directory, thank you so much for helping me out on this that was very nice of you
<steelhead> how are y'all today?
<keram> anyone know how to fix that shared library error i mentioned earlier?
<ladyfantasy> ajhtiredwolf: not a problem
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, interactive yeah :p, but when they just need to upload/download that isn't necessary
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: actually, no: all do :)
<executionist> i just installed ubuntu, after that i installed nividia drivers with EnvyNG. but there was a box in hardware drivers that were saying something about my drivers wwhich i clicked and installed. now the thing is i am stuck with 640x480 resolution. i tried installing nvidia drivers with EnvyNG but still. i am stuck with this resolution
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: well true.
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: but you didn't specify that :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, like well come on its implied when im setting up an ftp :P
<HAL9000> Elven2: if so look @ the xorg.conf settings and compare to the xorg.conf on your harddrive, you'll need to mount the hdd and look @ /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<score> keram: add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig
<UnionPivo> executionist, are you sure your nvidia drivers are running ? sounds to me you are in vesa mode
<Elven2> HAL9000 Oh thank you, i'll try doing it
<keram> executionist, from my experience if you are using a somewhat new nvidia card all you need to do is install nvidia-settings and you can use that to configure everything
<executionist> i am a noob, installed ubuntu yesterday, i am not sure of that
<HAL9000> Elven2: Its saved me a time or 2
<keram> score, thanks!
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmmm this is kinda troubling, the ftp starts when the computer starts, do you know how to disable that?
<executionist> but i can see nividia control panel in system> adminiistration
<_hase> Is there someway that my pcmcia card could be disabled?
<ajhtiredwolf> Oh wait a second
<ajhtiredwolf> Crap
<keram> ajhtiredwolf, ftp server? 'sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd stop' or something along those lines
<UnionPivo> executionist, and when you run it ?
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: you can use update-rd.c
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: see the manual on specifics.
<ajhtiredwolf> keram, that will stop it after its been executed but wont prvent it from starting when the pc starrts
<zcat[1]_> hmmmm.. how do I make qtwengophone go via pulseaudio rather than access ALSA directly?
<Chousuke> er
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, I think that I actually havent made progress on this haha
<executionist> i see the config screen and everything. but the highest i can select is 640x480, and it goes as lo as 320x240
<Chousuke> update-rc.d
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, I think I can ONLY connect to this ftp locally
<score> keram: did that fix?
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: well then something is blocking access to the port :)
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: you may need to configure a port forward in your router.
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, I can open the port manually
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, but that isnt the problem
<keram> score, yep, i always forget how to fix that damn error. this time i am writing it down :]
<UnionPivo> executionist, when you go to screen 0 does it detect your card properly ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, well reguardless of that, do you know if by default will users connect in passive mode?
<joseph_cheah> how to configure (ifconfig) ? there are no returns after i type ifconfig in terminal
<UnionPivo> executionist, under the GPU part
<executionist> yes
<executionist> nvidia FX 5500
<oobe> joseph_cheah, ifconfig eth0 up
<executionist> it is detecting it properly
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: I don't even know what ftp software you're using so I can't comment on the defaults (and I can't even if I knew, really :/)
<oobe> or ifconfig wlan0 up or whatever
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: isn't passive mode a client side choice anyway?
<UnionPivo> executionist, ok go under system administration, system log
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, no problem. It just seems like its common when both users are behin routers
<pabix> Hello! I noticed today that I cannot do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to text mode… any command to switch?
<executionist> k
<UnionPivo> executionist, and select X.org.log
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: you can use active mode if you add a port forward.
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, in allot of programs i know that it trys passive after active doesnt work
<executionist> done
<RandyboY> I think i have corrupted grub on my machine when ive installed ubuntu on my usb-stick. Can i and if i can hvow do i fix it on my machine? Ive started the machine in the livecd now...
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, I think passive mode is still fast so long as its just one user, passive mode means that the load goes entirely on the server rigth?
<UnionPivo> executionist, there will be a lot there, first scan for any eroors
<Chousuke> ajhtiredwolf: I don't know any specifics, I don't use FTP :/
<oobe> RandyboY, run grub from console
<ajhtiredwolf> Chousuke, im pretty sure thats what happens, which would be fine, I think its only a problem for large servers
<oobe> and google reinstall grub
<owen1> how to compile dwm?
<executionist> well there is alot there, and its hard so i have to scroll right every single line
<RandyboY> oobe, from he livecd?
<oobe> RandyboY, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<RandyboY> the
<RandyboY> oobe, thanks :)
<UnionPivo> executionist, if there is an error its starts with Error: or Err:  or something like that
<oobe> RandyboY, i used to use that link all the time comes up in google 2nd hit for grub reinstall ubunru
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: afaik passive mode only means the client inititates all connections.. http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<FAJALOU> going to bed all, thank you HAL9000  Jordan_U bazhang and anyone else i forgot to mention!!!
<UnionPivo> on the left side
<executionist> UnionPivo there are no errors
<FAJALOU> if anyone wants to work on a problem here is one for you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5592945#post5592945
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: the "load" is the same in both setups.. the server still sends the packages to the client.. no difference there
<UnionPivo> executionist, ok then go to section that starts with (II)NVIDIA  ...   or something similar
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, hmm ive always been told that passive mode is slower
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, is that true?
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: I can't see a reason for it to be slower
<executionist> i see alot of (II) 's here
<UnionPivo> executionist, can you copy paste thet section down tyo some pasty service ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, well in passive mode i upload about 5k
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, with a direct connection and the port opened i upload at 400k
<UnionPivo> executionist, or just copy paste everything
<RandyboY> oobe, second command into the thread didnt work ;) grub> find /boot/grub/stabgel ---> Error 15: File not found
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: everything else is the same?
<whitedox> how would I go about disabling an integrated video card? I believe it is interfering with the other card  I am using, preventing resolution changes.
<executionist> paste here?
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, yep, this is my experience on DC++ and AMSN
<kerryn> hi
<UnionPivo> whitedox, the easiet/best way is in bios
<executionist> where to paste it UnionPivo
<ajhtiredwolf> although the amsn version available to ubuntu doesnt work right now so cant test it :-P
<oobe> RandyboY, how many hard drives and partitions do you have maybe you should mount you root partition first
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: ehh.. are we still talking about ftp?
<kerryn> how do i add more memory to linux
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, well ftp should be the same
<whitedox> Alright thanks. I will come back with results I guess.
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, or at least i think so? Maybe not
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: I'm talking about passive ftp transfers..nothing else
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: no.. very no.. very very no
<UnionPivo> executionist, go to pastey.net  or similar
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, oh I assumed that they were the same, that is where im getting confused :p
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: DC++ uses other mechanisms.. and amsn a third kind
<LFjob> Hi, how do I play swf files?
<RandyboY> oobe, i have one hdd with some partitions. one of them with ubuntu and one with XP and some dell utilities and stuff...
<bazhang> LFjob, vlc
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, oh I see. ah well, if they are both equally good then great, i wont worry about changing anything
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: in amsn passive mode means you send everything to the amsn server which then sends it to the other person
<LFjob> bazhang, ok thanks.
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, ah yeah  that would make sense as to why it is so much slower
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, hey do you know if you can specify just ONE application to a port that you opeend? it seems kinda risky to just completely open a port
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: in dc++ passive mode ... well.. iirc it should be the same as ftp (even though it doesn't use the ftp protocol)
<dumbdum> Hi, ubuntu 8.04 seems to be getting slower by the minute, apps are not opening or are taking a long time. Any help appreciated.
<oddalot> anyone know how to keep a button from going to a new line every time in html (form button i guess)
<oddalot> err
<oddalot> wrong channel
<lesshaste> how do I start the ssh service?
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: I don't think you can do that in any easy way.. what application are you opening a port for?
<lesshaste> from the menu system?
<ajhtiredwolf> dumbdum, did you recently install something?
<UnionPivo> dumbdum, are you sure its not some indexing ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, just the ftp, thats really all I have in mind right now
<bazhang> dumbdum, open a terminal and type top to see what is using memory
<dumbdum> Firefox wont open at all, nor will anything else. No I didnt install anything.
<LFjob> I just installed VLC, it doesn't play swf files.
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: well, make sure you use a sensible ftp server, configure it correctly and it shouldn't be a problem.. google for chroot if you want to add some extra security
<dumbdum> Konsole wont open.
<Slart> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Slart> bah.. nevermind that..
<steelhead> how do you get init 3 to function in ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> dumbdum, are you using kde?
<RandyboY> oobe, i see now what i have done. Ive made the partition with my ubuntuinstall to a swat partition... Is my ubuntu gone for good then?
<schmick> dumbdum: check if ffox is running with System Monitor... if it is... kill it.
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart,  haha no way im not doing chroot again
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone know how I can search my mail logs(mail.log) for emails going to test@test.com?
<executionist> http://pastey.net/93880
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, I messed iwth that one time, and it opened a hole bunch of security flaws
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, which the person that wrote the tutorial only wrote at the END of the tutorial hah
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: to use an old meme.. "then you're doing it wrong" =)
<schmick> RandyboY: ... partitions with format as.. is usualy fatal.
<quatar-it> hi all. so no one can see an unique broken packet when sometimes firefox, eye of gnome, terminal and others applications become urresponsive at the same time (even if i launch one of them after the matter to happen)...?
<quatar-it> broken packet or i don't know what...
<dumbdum> Apps apear on the panel and say "starting Firefox... etc, but then just close
<RandyboY> schmick, i know... i used mkswap
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, well i followed this tutorial that was tailored towards using ssh, at the end of the tutorial someone replyed "doesnt that give them root access" to which he replied WOOPS yes
<quatar-it> memtest (40mins) reported 0 errs
<UnionPivo> AdvoWork, what program and what server (smtp ) did you use ?
<dumbdum> System monitor wont open.
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, which was one of the main reasons for my reinstall :p
<executionist> did u get ittt UnionPivo http://pastey.net/93880
<ajhtiredwolf> dumbdum, type gnome-system-monitor
<bazhang> dumbdum, how are you on irc
<UnionPivo> executionist, no, i'll check it out now
<Ububegin> I tried to kill processid... but it wont die.. any other more potent command
<dumbdum> On a different com!?
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: hmm.. I'm pretty sure that guy did something seriously wrong..
<dumbdum> Sorry, computer!?
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, yeah no kidding :P
<bazhang> dumbdum, what distro
<schmick> Ububegin: in a terminal type sudo kill -9 [processID].... as in sudo kill -9 1684
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, not to mention that the tutorial was like 3 pages long, and didnt accomnplish what it was meant to
<lesshaste> how do I start the ssh service? I get sudo sshd
<lesshaste> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<tenbytes> how do i find where apt-get put files it installed at?
<schmick> Ububegin: you must know the processID of what you are trying to kill.
<dumbdum> This one is Mint Daryna, the one with the problem is Ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: I think you need to find a better howto
<AdvoWork> UnionPivo it sent from phps mail() functio
<hateball> lesshaste: assuming openssh-server is installed, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<bazhang> dumbdum, what about livecd; does that work
<Ububegin> schmick: worked wonders... thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, well this proftpd program has an option for locking users in their home, if it does its job that would be ideal
<dumbdum> I'll try
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, thats really all im trying to do
<DIFH-iceroot> lesshaste: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<reikalusikka> why don't I get any sound while playing youtube videos?
<lesshaste>  apparently not..sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: I think proftp has a pretty good reputation.. but I can't really say I know a lot about ftp servers
<lesshaste> DIFH-iceroot, it seems to be in /usr/sbin/sshd
<hateball> lesshaste: it's ssh not sshd... had a blonde moment ;)
<william__> anyone here running cedega?
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, yeah its actually really user friendly, it looks like the only problem i was having was once again, with the tutorial
<lesshaste> hateball, doesn't help anyway... it's not in that directory
<DIFH-iceroot> lesshaste: you have to use /etc/init.d/ssh start and not /etc/init.d/sshd start
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, I am so used to having to use a tutorial before anyhting works that i didnt try the default options first haha
<lesshaste> ah....
<hateball> lesshaste: have you done 'sudo apt-get install ssh' ?
<lesshaste> thanks!
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, ubunu is actually getting suprisingly user friendly though, install, open, your done
<lesshaste> how mysterious
<Slart> ajhtiredwolf: they've put in a lot of work to make it that way
<lesshaste> so..
<lesshaste> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lesshaste>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<lesshaste> but
<FloodBot1> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste>  ssh -p 2001 localhost
<lesshaste> ssh: connect to host localhost port 2001: Connection refused
<zupb> guys, please.SOS http://paste.ubuntu.com/37673/
<ajhtiredwolf> Slart, yeah it is really neat to see that in linux, at my university ive actually seen a good majority of the ocmputers in the math department running ubuntu.
<RandyboY> lesshaste, read what i wrote you in the other chan.
 * lesshaste apologises
<DIFH-iceroot> lesshaste: port 2001????
<hateball> lesshaste: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ogzy> how was the downloading of dependencies of a package via apt
<hateball> lesshaste: if you need it to use port 2001... or any other port
<lesshaste> I am trying to follow these instructions http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/excerpt/ssh_11/index3.html
<UnionPivo> executionist, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<executionist> k
<reikalusikka> why don't I get any sound from youtube videos?
<ogzy> i mean i want to redownload a package that is already installed to my system with its dependencies again
<cwe> hello
<reikalusikka> they play fine and when I play a song from HD it works
<executionist> error
<ogzy> how can i do it
<executionist> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<executionist>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080815144430
<schmick> tenbytes: try man [package name] as in man vim
<cwe> ae
<cwe> vds
<UnionPivo> its not an error, its just a warning
<executionist> hmm
<executionist> it didnt proceed after that, so i assumed
<UnionPivo> executionist,  now type less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<globolog> hello. anybody knows where to change the repositories the alternate installer uses ?
<globolog> or or alternatively a way to prevent the alternate installer from configuring the network interface ?
<lesshaste> hateball, can I just list ports separated by commas? Port 22, 2001 ?
<executionist> done
<dhg_> a
<DIFH-iceroot> if i had a user without ssh login (passwd = /bin/false), will cronjobs work for that user? because he has no shell
<hateball> lesshaste: No, put it on a separate row
<UnionPivo> executionist, and paste everything below Section "Monitor"
<DIFH-iceroot> i cant test it on this machine
<lesshaste> hateball, Port 22 (newline) Port 2001
<lesshaste> ?
<hateball> lesshaste: yup
<lesshaste> thanks
<hateball> lesshaste: and then /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<executionist> i can only scroll a little towards the top, and not after that. the "monitor" section may be above that
<schmick> globolog: installer configuring a network interface?.. can you expand a little?.. what alternate installer?
<bhanu> any body is there
<executionist> which is inaccessible as i cant scroll there
<executionist> ah wait here it is
<executionist> sorry
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I remember there was a way to make your graphics card take the load of your webcam, but i cant remember how, anyone in here know?
<lesshaste> thanks hateball
<executionist> http://pastey.net/93881
<executionist> ^ UnionPivo
<UnionPivo> executionist, ok will take a look
<geev> any body knows am writing a small script that will connect to remote computer so how i will tell the script to fill user name and password when it is executed
<trigpin> have problem with gnome network manger i can't make the icon appear , i tryed sudo nm-applet still nothing
<AdvoWork> anyone ever come across this before? 550-Unrouteable address 550 Sender verify failed
<globolog> schmick: i need to prevent the alternate installer from accessing the internet repositories
<dumbdum> can anyone tell me the correct syntax to delete a file from the garbage bin?
<globolog> im doing a kickstart install that should not connect th the internet
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<globolog> even with an active connection
<schmick> globolog: you mean the alternate ubuntu cd?... the text installer?
<globolog> so i thought of two possibilities: 1) not configure the interface 2) removing the repo info
<globolog> yes, the ubuntu server install cd
<lesshaste> hateball, hmm.. it's not working.. can I pm you please?
<hateball> lesshaste: sure
<executionist> UnionPivo umm can i get back in 15 mins. i have to go for lunch :/
<Tanzanite> any body knows on writing shell script, am writing a small script file that will be connect to remote computer so how i will tell the script to fill user name and password when it is executed
<xnv> Tanzanite: Better to ask in #bash
<schmick> ohhh.. hmmmm... maybe not an elegant way, but.. in /etc/network/interfaces you can define eth0 with some fake IP.... it'll fail to receive or transmit to the router.
<Tanzanite> <xnv>  thank you
<globolog> ive tried that, but then the installer comes up with gateway not reachable
<globolog> any way to disable the network part of the alternate installer ?
<dumbdum> Is there a "restore" function like in windows System restore in Ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> dumbdum, does the livecd work
<dumbdum> No
<dumbdum> And i dont know what to do if it did?
<schmick> I'm out of ideas globolog... maybe messing with init.d to disable the eth scripts.
<reikalusikka> they play fine and when I play a song from HD it works
<bazhang> what does not work in livecd dumbdum
<reikalusikka> why don't I get any sound from youtube videos?
<dumbdum> It wont boot up from the live Cd. Gets so far and goes blank.
<megat> how can i install psybnc in ubuntu?
<sidneywhat> Please any help on slow firewire
<bazhang> dumbdum, how did you install it then
<dumbdum> Install what?
<schmick> reikalusikka: it might be your flash... try the beta version 10.0 .. it's on adobe.com.
<geek_> megat: its not in the repos so it may need to be compiled
<reikalusikka> schmick: ok
<megat> geek_: what can i do
<ERICH_lap> how do I ensure that restricted drivers (atheros ath0) load on startup? Have a Netgear Wg511T that worked until a reboot last night.
<cwe> hello
<bazhang> dumbdum, you said nothing worked on your kubuntu 8.04, at which point I suggested you try the livecd; if that never worked then how did you install kubuntu in the first place
<dumbdum> Ive had 8.04 installed since it came out
<dumbdum> I dont have Kubuntu, its Ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> dumbdum, you said konsole would not open
<dumbdum> Everything was great untill today when I deleted some windows file from my network into the garbage bin.
<ajhtiredwolf> dumbdum, its just confusing to say konsole becasue that is what its called in kde,(kubuntu) in ubuntu its called terminal
<dumbdum> I thought it was the same thing
<bazhang> dumbdum, if the cd does not work then how did you install ubuntu.
<ajhtiredwolf> dumbdum, it is
<dumbdum> Ive had ubuntu installed for months
<bazhang> dumbdum, please pastebin sources.list
<dumbdum> Ill try.
<jjbin> how can I unsubsrible the maillist that I did before in ubuntu,I am a newie,thx
<bazhang> via the unsubscribe link in the mail message jjbin
<joaopinto> jjbin, you usually get a link to the list options at the end of each message
<jjbin> if I losted it then
<ajhtiredwolf> Wow it is amazing how well virtualbox works with windowsxp, it runs as well as a real boot does
<ajhtiredwolf> This version of ubuntu is amazing
<jjbin> or could u porvide the guild web adress to contiune to.....
<bazhang> lists.ubuntu.com jjbin
<oss_guy> hi
<jjbin> thx bazhang:)
<bazhang> np :)
<oss_guy> what do you think about using ATI HD 3850 under ubuntu 8.04 ?
<oss_guy> are the drivers ready?
<piquadrat> Hi! My computer (a Thinkpad T60) freezes very often, 3 times today. The computer gets completely unresponsive and I have to hard-reset it. Is there any way to find out what's going wrong? There's nothing suspicious in /var/log/messages
<ajhtiredwolf> oss_guy, usually nvidia is a safer bet, but id google it and see if anyone has had problems with it
<helpy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ajhtiredwolf> oss_guy, with that particular card*
<oss_guy> its from Gainward
<mariusp> Hello, yesterday I decided to use tasksel to remove kde and xfce. After tasksel finished I was left with a battered and almost b0rked system. What can I do to reinstall the packages that were removed? Can I reinstall all packages? My wireless also is no longer functinoal ..
<Belboz99> hey all, is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Belboz99> nevermind, seems to be working now
<oss_guy> it seems to work with 32 bit
<oss_guy> i'll try :D
<oss_guy> bye
<benistar> 5
<jigp> hello
<jigp> $ sudo /etc/motd.tail
<jigp> sudo: /etc/motd.tail: command not found
<jigp> im trying to change my motd
<jigp> but sudo /etc/motd.tail wont work
<piquadrat> jigp: sudo nano -w /etc/motd.tail (nano is an editor for the terminal)
<pengwen> what package should i install to get the mail applications?
<MikeSeth> pengwen: "the" mail applications?
<MikeSeth> there are hundreds of them
<pengwen> hmm, plural kinda messed that up, the "mail -s subject reciver@example.com" kinda application
<MikeSeth> mailx
<pengwen> MikeSeth: thanks
<jigp> piquadrat : is it in the /etc/issue?
<MikeSeth> jigp: /etc/motd
<jigp> MikeSeth : yeah but if i reboot, it back to normal
<jigp> MikeSeth i want to be permanently
<isharis> Can I create a script that'll delete all .svn folders within a folder?
<MikeSeth> isharis: find $FOLDER -name .svn -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
<MikeSeth> careful, dangerous command
<isharis> in a certain drive
<MikeSeth> drive?
<isharis> so do you mean
<globolog> thank you nonetheless
<isharis> this will delete all the svn entries within workspace folder? /media/sda6/workspace .svn -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
<executionist> UnionPivo sorry i had to go :/ i had the display driver problem if you recall
<MikeSeth> isharis: no
<isharis> MikeSeth: bash: /media/sda6/workspace: is a directory ? :(
<MikeSeth> find  /media/sda6/workspace .svn -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
<MikeSeth> errr
<MikeSeth> no
<MikeSeth> find /media/sda6/workspace -name .svn -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
<MikeSeth> that's the correct syntax
<MikeSeth> find is a versatile tool you should all learn to use it
<mu91t> hello guys
<mu91t> how can i  install a s/w in ubuntu
<lesshaste> shouldn't "ssh -L 2001:serverpc:22 gatewaypc" set up port forwarding from port 2001 on localhost??
<lesshaste> when I then do ssh -p 2001 localhost   it just logs me into my local computer.. it doesn't do any forwarding
<isharis> mu91t: s/w as in software?
<mu91t> yes isharis
<root__> guys i have a question....is it possible to run pidgin from a live cd distro
<mu91t> i have downloaded a .tar.gz file from internet. how can i install the software contained
<DIFH-iceroot> root__: of course
<Pentarex> hello guys i have question
<Blaqlight> I get this error while compiling Please install libxfcegui4-1.0 (atleast version 4.4.0) or adjust
<Blaqlight> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Blaqlight> *** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that
<Blaqlight> *** pkg-config is able to find it.
<FloodBot1> Blaqlight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mu91t, what s/w
<Pentarex> why i cant install skype on ubuntu
<root__> DIFH-iceroot,  for some reason it will not load from this live cd
<mu91t> I mean software
<bazhang> mu91t, what software
<Blaqlight> FloodBot1, I know.
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: because you dont type "sudo apt-get install skype" ?
<Pentarex> a so
<Pentarex> i download it from skype.com
<IndyGunFreak> Blaqlight: 1.. if you knew, why didn't yu pastebin it, and 2, its a bot.
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: always use your paketmanager
<Pentarex> and its says some libqt4 error
<root__> DIFH-iceroot,  ok never mind...i ran it from shell and it loaded
<Pentarex> ok 10nx
<Pentarex> a lot DIFH-iceroot u are awsome :)
<mu91t> I downloaded a file with extention .tar.gz
<Blaqlight> IndyGunFreak, a; Im drunk, b: sorry.
<bazhang> mu91t, what package
<Blaqlight> pastebin it is...
<IndyGunFreak> Blaqlight: then don't expect answers, because when you do that, the rest of the channel only sees about 3-4 lines
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: the program is not in your paketmanager?
<mu91t> Its named as gnome mplayer
<pengo> is there ﻿any easy way to set up internet sharing (NAT/DHCP)? (share wifi via ethernet)
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: use apt-get
<Blaqlight> I won't
<Blaqlight> as usual.
<mu91t> it is having c languages codes in it
<bazhang> mu91t, get from synaptic package manager not some random websire
<IndyGunFreak> pengo: a router?
<IndyGunFreak> thats as easy as it gets
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: type "sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer"
<Blaqlight> btw it was a mistake, I am human again sorry. geez
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: sudo apt get install isnt working
<MikeSeth> lesshaste: you probabl want ssh -D
<pengo> IndyGunFreak: umm.. sharing from a laptop temporarily
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: error?
<Blaqlight> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37681/ < what on earth do I do with this ?
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: i mean it says "cannot find pacage skype"
<IndyGunFreak> Blaqlight: i don't really see how that coudl be done accidentally, but whatever, i don't care, you're the one dragging it out.
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: you have add the canoncial repo?
<mu91t> DIFH-iceroot  I tried it but shows some error  and tells that it is not a debian package
<piol77> bn
<timoguin> Pentarex: enable the medibuntu repository.
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: no i am new on linux so
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: hows that
<DIFH-iceroot> ah ok, it was medibuntu
<mu91t> So what should i do guys
<ikonia> mu91t: use apt to get it from the repos
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: how to install medibuntu
<ikonia> mu91t: or open synaptic and get it from the repos
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: apt-get install gnome-mplayer says its not a debian package?
<bazhang> mu91t, you need to open up synaptic package manager first
<lesshaste> Mikelevel, where?
<mu91t> Yes it shows an error message like this
<timoguin> Pentarex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ikonia> mu91t: no it doesn't
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ikonia> mu91t: exactly what command did you use
<lesshaste> Mikelevel, any help much appreciated!
<Pentarex> timoguin: 10nx a lot
<mu91t> And all the packages are not listed in the synaptic package manager
<timoguin> Pentarex: once you follow those instructions you should just be able to run apt-get install skype
<ikonia> mu91t: do you know how to use the pastebin
<timoguin> DIFH-iceroot: I win.
<ikonia> !pastebin | mu91t
<ubottu> mu91t: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DIFH-iceroot> timoguin: not the next time :)
<ikonia> mu91t: please paste into the pastebin the command you are using and the exact error it outputs
<mu91t> I used sudo apt-get install <filename with path>
<bazhang> mu91t, dont paste in this channel
<ikonia> mu91t: then you did not listen
<ikonia> molgrum: no-one told you to do that
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: bullshit
<ikonia> molgrum: sorry - not you
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, no cursing
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: No need for that
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: please mind your language
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: apt-get install programname
<Pentarex> timoguin: i install it |||sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list||||| and then sudo apt-get install skype and again nothing happens
<DIFH-iceroot> as i wrote before
<Flannel> Pentarex: you need to sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> Pentarex: then try installing skype
<Pentarex> :)
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: sudo apt-get update
<Pentarex> i am so stupid :d
<isharis> skype works with Ubuntu? :O
<DIFH-iceroot> isharis: of course
<kazuni> yes
<mu91t> I also usedsudo dpkg -i <filename with path>
<mu91t> Now what should i do
<ikonia> mu91t: please stop
<timoguin> Pentarex: actually, just scroll down on that website.  there are other instructions.
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: .... sudp apt-get install programname!!!!
<mu91t> As all the packages ar enot listed in the package manager
<bazhang> mu91t, that is not it.
<DIFH-iceroot> sudo
<ikonia> mu91t: people are telling what to do - and you are not listening
<ikonia> mu91t: if you want help  - listen to what people are saying
<kazuni> sudo apt-get install windows
<kazuni> lol
<ikonia> kazuni: please don't
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: type this!! "sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer"
<bazhang> kazuni, not appropriate here
 * jigp reboot
<kazuni> lol
<ikonia> kazuni: no - it's not funny, please don't
<Pentarex> 10nx alot guys we will se what will happen after the update
<kazuni> sorry.
<bazhang> !lol | kazuni
<ubottu> kazuni: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<kazuni> ok... i guess this is a serious channel.
<kazuni> sorry for that
<Flannel> kazuni: Fun happens in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kazuni> Flannel> thank you
<Pentarex> DIFH-iceroot: skype: Зависи от: dbus-x11 (>= 1.0.0) но той не може да бъде инсталиран
<Pentarex>          Зависи от: libqt4-core (>= 4.3.4) но той не може да бъде инсталиран
<Pentarex>          Зависи от: libqt4-gui (>= 4.3.4) но той не може да бъде инсталиран
<Pentarex> it says it cannot be installed
<FloodBot1> Pentarex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pentarex> skype is broken
<Flannel> Pentarex: Are you on Hardy?
<Pentarex> yes
<Flannel> Pentarex: pastebin your sources.list please
<Pentarex> hows that
<Pentarex> "D
<DIFH-iceroot> Pentarex: /etc/apt/source.list
<mu91t> sorry for inconvinienc, i am new to this
<Pentarex> w8
<DIFH-iceroot> use cat, less, vir or something like that
<DIFH-iceroot> vi
<Flannel> Pentarex: /etc/apt/sources.list, copy and paste the contents
<kazuni> vim
<MikeSeth> emacs
<Flannel> Pentarex: paste the contents here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  then give us the URL
<kazuni> gvim!
<timoguin> actually, he just used the instructions on the medibuntu wiki, so the file would be /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mu91t> right buddy
<Flannel> timoguin: Right, I don't want that, I want the rest of them.
<isharis> cool
<timoguin> Flannel: yea i just realized that after typing that.
<Pentarex> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37683/
<timoguin> it's 5:00 AM.  i'm going to bed... too much scrolling.
<Flannel> Pentarex: You're on gutsy.
<Pentarex> o damn wrong disc :D
<monia> hi, where to install icons theme?
<Pentarex> i have to install 8.04
<Pentarex> or its better on gutsy
<Flannel> Pentarex: which is why the hardy version of skype wont work for you.  The gutsy version will, or you can install Hardy.  Yep.
<Ziroday> monia: Go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<ikonia> monia: open them managed and drop them / drag and drop into theme manager
<timoguin> Pentarex: it works fine on gutsy.
<carrera> Greetings Earthlings!
<Flannel> Pentarex: Hardy is probably a better bet
<timoguin> Pentarex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Flannel> Pentarex: but yes, gutsy will work just fine.  But if its a fresh install, I'd go with Hardy
<timoguin> just go back and do the instructions for gutsy
<Flannel> timoguin: He doesn't need that
<carrera> is there an Alarm app in ubuntu?
<timoguin> Flannel: he has gutsy install.  why would we tell him to install hardy if he just wants skype?
<timoguin> *installed
<Flannel> timoguin: From what it sounds like, he *just* installed gutsy, and did so by mistake.
<mu91t> so guys can you help me how to use irc in ubuntu
<ikonia> monia: your using it
<ikonia> opps
<ikonia> mu91t: your using it
<carrera> is there task organizer with alarms in Ubuntu?
<mettler> hi, i have  ubuntu hardy Servers all with software Raid1 (normal CD-Installation). when i turn off the server and pull off a disk, it  keeps dropping me to BusyBox after powerOn.
<geek_> ikonia: giving him the benefit of doubt, he could be on another box ;p
<ikonia> geek_: thats all he has to say
<Ziroday> carrera: yes in the mail client, evolution mail
<acp_> Hi any idea why after installing User Profile Editor (a.k.a. sabayon) i could not any more add user using user Settings?
<mettler> the only solutions i found are from users, and there are several different approches -like 100lines of shellscript placed inside of initramfs
<geek_> ikonia: ahh
<Pentarex> Flannel: ok i find 8.04 after install i will come back '_
<Pentarex> ;)
<mu91t> I am using ubuntu 8.04 how can i install something
<ikonia> mu91t: open synaptic package manager
<mettler> can't use Ubuntu with raid1 on servers at the moment because they won't recover themselves from HDD crashes
<acp_> after I add the user seem that its not registering in my system
<ikonia> mu91t: search for the package, then click install
<carrera> Thanks Ziroday, any simpler/lighter app for just organizing tasks?
<Pentarex> Flannel: and hardy isn hard eh :P
<Flannel> Pentarex: Nope
<DIFH-iceroot> mu91t: ....... "sudo apt-get install here_the_name_of_what_you_want_install"
<joaopinto> mu91t, you can also use the Add/Remove from the Applications menu
<Flannel> mu91t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Ziroday> carrera: erm I am sure there is some in the repos, you might want to take a look at orage or rainlender
<mu91t> ikonia: Its not listed in the package manager
<timoguin> Pentarex: just save that site and use those same instructions after you get hardy installed.
<ikonia> mu91t: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/index.html
<carrera> Ziroday, awesome, thanks dude
<ikonia> mu91t: that url will explain to you how to use the package manager
<Ziroday> carrera: but I don't know if they do alarms
<joaopinto> mu91t, you asked about "something", you need to be more specific ;)
<carrera> Ziroday, i'll take a look
<mu91t> ikonia: thanks
<mu91t> joaopinto: i want to install a package which is not listed in package manager
<ikonia> mu91t: which package
<joaopinto> mu91t, which package ?
<goldenaussie> Gday all....
<Flannel> Howdy goldenaussie
<goldenaussie> How are you all doing?
<mettler> raid1 in ubuntu does not self-recover after a disk-failure - do u guys know about an official patch? or how do u solve this?
<goldenaussie> Hope you guys/gals dont mind me joining?
<ikonia> mettler: what do you mean self recover
<Flannel> goldenaussie: We're all doing fine, nope, don't mind, but if you're looking to chat, we ask you do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mettler> pull off a disk an boot
<ikonia> mettler: if a disk fails, the box carries on - no problem
<carrera> Ziroday, fyi: Orage provides alerts based on dates
<mu91t> joaopinto: its irc client and gnome mplayer
<mettler> system should come up by itself with only one disk
<Ziroday> carrera: sweet
<joaopinto> mu91t, gnome mplayer is available from the repositories
<ikonia> mu91t: you have been told 5 times how to install gnome player
<mettler> no, it does not - it drops me to busybox
<joaopinto> make sure you have the proper repositories enabled
<joaopinto> mu91t, which irc client ?
<mettler> hardy/gutsy cd install with raid1 on two disks
<carrera> Ziroday, Orage "is highly configurable and supports alerts based on dates. It warns you with popup or audio alarm. As it is an application kind-of every day use it launches itself in the background as a daemon."
<mettler> driving me mad
<ikonia> mettler: boot from the livecd, mount the disk and check what lines your grub setup is pointing at
<mu91t> joaopinto: sudo apt get command shows an error
<Ziroday> carrera: thanks
<ikonia> mettler: that happens if grub is not installed correctly
<ikonia> mu91t: no it didn't
<ikonia> mu91t: you didn't type it as you where told to
<joaopinto> !universe | mu91t
<ubottu> mu91t: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<carrera> Ziroday, welcome
<joaopinto> you must enable the universe repository, check the instructions from ubottu
<thomasite> Hello, everyone.
<thomasite> I have a problem with my Frostwire.
<Flannel> joaopinto: Universe is enabled by default on Hardy
<mettler> ikonia it was installed by the hardy CD, and i've spend the last ~3month with grub setups - finally found out that there is a bug in ubuntu raid1 - but was posted 2007
<joaopinto> Flannel, I dont know which distro he is using, I just know universe is not enabled on it's configuration, judging from his complain ;)
<mu91t> loaopinto : I am trying to install fi-0.0.26
<ikonia> joaopinto: it is enabled
<Flannel> joaopinto: No, he's just not being helpful.
<ikonia> joaopinto: it's user error
<ikonia> mu91t: deal with gnome-mplayer first
<joaopinto> ok :\
<thomasite> I wonder if someone can help me with my problem with FrostWire.
<ikonia> mettler: I've had disks fail on ubuntu 6.06-through to 8.04 and they have been fine
<mu91t> yes i think you are right ikonia i am probably getting ahead of myself
<carrera> Ziroday, Rainlendar has alarms for both events and tasks
<joaopinto> thomasite, try asking :)
<thomasite> The installation was fine but when I click on it (from the Applications menu), nothing happens.
<mettler> ikonia: ive spend days on grub - anyway take a fresh server, install any ubuntu, power off - pull off a disk, and power it on   -it will not boot without user interactin
<thomasite> From the fora I've read on the web, it seems that I have to install Java first.
<ikonia> mettler: I'll check that, as all the disk fails I've had, have been fine, no issue
<joaopinto> mettler, that is being worked for Intrepid, unanttented boot from a degraded RAID
<ikonia> mettler: I didn't use the raid installer as I don't trust it, I installed then ported it to raid
<mu91t> thanks a lot guys bye
<thomasite> How do I know, from the terminal, that the correct Java version (the one which will make FrostWire work) is installed in my laptop?
<jigp> how to know if my ssh is running? i cannot access in remote local
<mettler> joaopinto: what do u mean with "work for Intrepid,"
<joaopinto> ThomasGHenry1, you can get a frostwire package from getdeb, the package was developed to work with ubuntu
<ikonia> jigp: what is a remove local
<joaopinto> mettler, I mean, that is beeing worked for the future Ubuntu version (named Intrepid)
<ikonia> jigp: remote local
<thomasite> how do i do that, joaopinto?
<joaopinto> thomasite, www.getdeb.net/app/frostwire
<thomasite> i already have frostwire<something>.deb in my desktop
<mettler> joaopinto: ah ok thx ! -so i might try the first betas and have a look at the ramfs scripts
<joaopinto> thomasite, but that one was download form the frostwire site, right ?
<jigp> ikonia : i tried to access like: ssh jigp@10.0.0.7
<thomasite> yes, joao.
<ikonia> jigp: ok so ps -ef | grep sshd
<thomasite> so i have to download from the getdeb website.
<joaopinto> thomasite, the getdeb .deb was changed, it's more integrated with Ubuntu
<joaopinto> it should guarantee that the required java version will also be installed
<newbe1> I have a SanDisk MP3 Player  need a good music player for it   Thanks
<jigp> ikonia :  ssh jigp@10.0.0.3
<jigp> ssh: connect to host 10.0.0.3 port 22: Connection refused
<ikonia> jigp: why are you showing me that
<ikonia> jigp: I've just told you what to do
<thomasite> ok. i'm downloading it now.
<joaopinto> thomasite, if it doesn't work, complain to me :P
<thomasite> how do i uninstall the frostwire version that i had downloaded from the frostwire website?
<thomasite> hahaha
<thomasite> :)
<joaopinto> thomasite, search for it on the package manager, and remove it
<thomasite> synaptic?
<joaopinto> or from the terminal: sudo apt-get remove frostwire
<joaopinto> yes, synaptic
<joaopinto> all packages inatalled from .debs are listed there
<thomasite> i feel somehow better working with the terminal
<thomasite> thanks
<thomasite> will do it now.
<joaopinto> ops, installed
<carrera> Ziroday, do u use Xfce?
<jigp> ikonia : ~$ ps -ef | grep sshd
<jigp> root      5055     1  0 18:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<jigp> jigp      6695  6435  0 18:11 pts/0    00:00:00 grep sshd
<clever> !info linux-headers-2.6.22-15-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-2.6.22-15-generic does not exist in hardy
<thomasite> frostwire's already removed. now it's time for me to wait for the getdeb version.
<asathoor> thomasite >> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<thomasite> thanks, joaopinto. :)
<clever> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<thomasite> thanks, asathoor.
<ikonia> jigp: so then you are either a.) not connecting to the correct box b.) or a firewall is blocking you
<thomasite> once frostwire is downloaded, i'll just double-click on it, no?
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go down and showing "Out of timing"
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go down and showing "Out of timing"?  i have driver installed for my FX5200
<acp_> !sabayon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon
<thomasite> I double-clicked on it and an error message appears: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: java-runtime.
<acp_> !user profile editor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isharis> MY repos can't find skype.
<Blaqlight> is there a good place to get xfce panel applets?
<thomasite> joaopinto! :)
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go down and showing "Out of timing"?  i have driver installed for my GeForce FX 5200.
<jigp> ikonia : im testing it locally.i tried to connect to my own box..
<thomasite> There's an error message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: java-runtime.
<thomasite> What do I do?
<ikonia> jigp: ssh localhost
<isharis> ﻿MY repos can't find skype.
<isharis> E: Couldn't find package skype
<CharelB> you have to implement
<Blaqlight> isharis, apt-cache search skype
<CharelB> medibuntu
<thomasite> Hello.
<CharelB> isharis, you have to implement the medibuntu repo
<executionist> everytime i restart my pc, my refresh rate goes to 87 (interlace) . i have to change it to 85 everytime as i dont want interlace. is there someway to make this permanemt
<Blaqlight> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37681/ < what on earth do I do with this ?
<thomasite> When I double-clicked on my frostwire.deb package, there's an error message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: java-runtime.
<isharis> CharelB: How?
<ikonia> Blaqlight: why are you trying to compile that
<ikonia> Blaqlight: it's in the repo
<joaopinto> thomasite, are you using hard ?
<joaopinto> ops, haryd
<amireldor> Blaqlight just install xubuntu-desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: install java to the latest version or downgrade your packag
<isharis> How do I add repos to my repository list?
<ikonia> Blaqlight: what exactly are you trying to compile
<thomasite> How do I do that?
<Blaqlight> ikonia, I need to compile it, it just works better,
<jigp> ikonia : still not working... ~$ ssh localhost ... ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<thomasite> Pirate_Hunter, how do I install java?
<joaopinto> ThomasGHenry1, the java-runtime is provided by the universe repository, you must have it enabled
<Blaqlight> amireldor, no thanks.
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go down and showing "Out of timing"?  i have driver installed for my GeForce FX 5200.
<laburd> WHen I run an autogen.sh do I need any special tools to generate the configure scripts?!
<joaopinto> ops, was for thomasite
<laburd> hello?
<ikonia> jigp: ping localhost
<isharis> oh nevermind
<isharis> found it
<thomasite> Joaopinto, how do I enable java-runtime?
<CharelB> isharis, http://www.medibuntu.com
<Blaqlight> ikonia, xfce4-modemlights-plugin-0.1.3.99$
<CharelB> there is a repos how to
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: in synaptic look for java and install it or you could just install ubuntu restricted which comes with it and a few other useful modules
<ikonia> Blaqlight: you don't "need" to compile it
<laburd> Ahhh automake
<Blaqlight> ikonia, the repos version does not work, so Im compiling it.
<clever> neat
<clever> lirc compiled itself on bootup
<jigp> ikonia : yeah there is a reply..
<thomasite> There are many "javas" in my Synaptic Package Manager. Which one do I install?
<ikonia> Blaqlight: in what way doesn't work
<Blaqlight> ikonia, it does not work for me.
<thomasite> The only one installed, I think, is java-common.
<ikonia> jigp: ok so show me ps -ef | grep sshd again please
<ikonia> Blaqlight: in what way
<Blaqlight> ikonia, it just crashes.
<ikonia> Blaqlight: install xfce4-panel-dev
<Blaqlight> ikonia, doesn't display anything, just doesn't work
<ikonia> Blaqlight: but don't expact support for it
<jigp> ikonia : ~$ ps -ef | grep ssh root      5055     1  0 18:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd jigp      6754  6435  0 18:21 pts/0    00:00:00 grep ssh
<Blaqlight> ikonia, Ive learned that..
<executionist> everytime i restart my pc, my refresh rate goes to 87 (interlace) . i have to change it to 85 everytime as i dont want interlace. is there someway to make this permanemt
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go down and showing "Out of timing"?  i have driver installed for my GeForce FX 5200.
<ikonia> jigp: sorry to be a pain but can you put that inthe pastebin please, its a little malformatted
<Nelson_Apart> Why when i try to run a 3D game like OpenArena, the screen will go black and showing "Out of timing"?  i have driver installed for my GeForce FX 5200.
<carrera> can someone help me choose between Evolution, Rainlendar and Sunbird?
<thomasite> Pirate_Hunter: ﻿There are many "javas" in my Synaptic Package Manager. Which one do I install? There's only one installed, I think. It's java-common.
<jigp> ikonia : sure np :)
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: give me a sec to check
<ikonia> jigp: I think I see the problem, but want to be sure as it's a bit garbled
<lesshaste> I want to recode a video, increasing the volume and adjusting the brightnes.. what's a good tool for this?
<thomasite> Thanks, Pirate_Hunter.
<ikonia> lesshaste: mencoder
<joaopinto> thomasite, install sun-java6-jre
<joaopinto> the package needs to be fixed after all :\
<lesshaste> ikonia, ok..how do you increase the volume in mencoder?
<thomasite> joaopinto, how do i do that in the terminal? sudo apt-get?
<ikonia> mettler: look at the audio codec options
<mo0n_sniper> I've installed and configured lm-sensors but I can't find the hardware section in ksysguard to add sensors
<joaopinto> thomasite, you can also do it from synaptic,
<mo0n_sniper> it was in gutsy
<jigp> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/m17d4306d
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: yah java-common
<lesshaste> ikonia, was that for me?
<executionist> everytime i restart my pc, my refresh rate goes to 87 (interlace) . i have to change it to 85 everytime as i dont want interlace. is there someway to make this permanemt. some help ppl
<thomasite> okay, joao.
<ikonia> lesshaste: yes sorry
<ikonia> jigp: darn, that looks fine
<acp_> hi Im adding user using User setting in 8.04, I have no error in adding it but when I check /etc/passwd the user I add is not there. also when I reopen the user setting its not user is not there anymore
<thomasite> I'm now installing java-6.
<ikonia> jigp: for my own interest can you stop/start ssh see if you get any warnings
<thomasite> Thanks, Pirate_Hunter. java-common is already installed in my laptop.
<thomasite> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: its already installed and still giving you problems?
<abc> hello everyone! this is my first to use IRC chat
<acp_> this had happen after I have install User Profile editor
<thomasite> Pirate_Hunter, java-common is already installed but frostwire still doesn't install properlu.
<kazuni> question: is there any media player that does codec detection and auto install required codecs ?
<thomasite> properly
<guntbert> question about update-manager: what is the meaning of the section 'distribution updates' in the upper window?
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: do install sun-java as joaopinto instructed, I have that as well it seems that package is the environment to run programs not just java-commons
<ikonia> guntbert: where you not in here asking about this yesteday
<jigp> ikonia : no warning ~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd
<abc> I want to know if there are chinese people there?
<guntbert> ikonia, yes but I didnt see any answer, thought today there might  be different people :-)
<carrera> anyone use any of Evolution, Rainlendar and Sunbird?
<ikonia> jigp: it's running, all good, you can "ping" localhost, so you know your neworking is there, are you using tcp_wrappers at all (/etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny)
<ikonia> guntbert: but no-one could see what you where talking about yesterday
<jigp> ikonia : ssh: connect to host 10.0.0.3 port 22: Connection refused
<ikonia> jigp: ping show me the output of "ifconfig -a" in a pastebin please
<guntbert> ikonia, so I need to clarify: yesterday in update-manager there was after 'security-updates',... a section 'distribution updates' containing som lib
<ikonia> guntbert: it means an update the distro
<ikonia> guntbert: a security update - can also be a distro update, if it's replacing a library
<thomasite> Yes, Pirate_Hunter.  I'm still downloading it. :) Thanks again.
<ikonia> jigp: to make it easier debugging I suggest also you use localhost
<jigp> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/m61bf1d54
<guntbert> ikonia,  the 2nd sentence clarifies it for me, thx
<pengo> so is there an easy way to setup ubuntu as a (nat) router without editing a million files?
<ikonia> jigp: can we work on getting it working on localhost first, rather than a wirless card
<ikonia> pengo: not really no
<ikonia> pengo: you have to have a reasonable understanding of what your doing
<pengo> ikonia: :/
<jigp> ikonia : ok :)
<pengo> ikonia: i'm ok without doing it, i'm not so sure i'll be able to get everything back again tho to turn it off
<ikonia> jigp: oh so "ssh -vv localhost"
<ikonia> pengo: if you can do it - you should know it's one command to turn it off
<jigp> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/me7b55d7
<pengo> ikonia: hm k
<Pentarex> Flannel: so i am back ;)
<pengo> ikonia: i've got a howto in front of me and it's long :/
<ikonia> pengo: so ?
<clever> there
<clever> wrong room:P
<ikonia> pengo: a how to is not knowing what your doing
<ikonia> jigp: thats odd
<pengo> ikonia: in some other OS made by a redmond company it's a checkbox
<ikonia> pengo: it's not in ubunu
<pengo> and i only need it for 5 minutes
<ikonia> pengo: how long you need it for doesn't change the facts
<b0rsuk> Hi, I have a problem installing Kubuntu Feisty on an older computer. Breezy, Dapper and Edgy worked on it. During the partitioning process (where I select partitions manually) power goes down and my machine reboots. At no particular moment.
<ikonia> jigp: thats most odd/frustrating
<pengo> ikonia: that it's a pita. yes.
<b0rsuk> Otherwise, the computer works fine, and there are no shutdowns.
<b0rsuk> So it's not power supply or anything else.
<moontan> hello everyone. I keep reading on websites that I should find a "hardware manager" in ubuntu-gnome's system/preferences menu but I don't. Any ideas where the option could be hiding?
<ikonia> jigp: I don't think you'll see anything but does /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/messages give any clues ?
<mo0n_sniper> I've installed and configured lm-sensors but I can't find the hardware section in ksysguard to add sensors
<inmiti> ke te cuentas
<hateball> moontan: For what reason are you looking for it?
<jigp> ikonia : i think i will try to reboot
<ikonia> jigp: its very odd behaviour
<jigp> ikonia : yeah. i can access it before.now i cannot
<hateball> moontan: Anyhow, it's under System - Administration
<ikonia> jigp: ahh so it was working
<ikonia> jigp: did you get an updates ?
<moontan> I want to see how my hardware is configured. i reinstalled ubuntu after having problems with hardware abstraction layer (hal) taking ages at startup and i suspect that there was something wrong with my usb wifi adaptor.
<jigp> ikonia : yes. everyday i get an updates..so i downloaded them
<pabix> Hello, my Ctl-Alt-F1 is not working any more in graphical sessions, I cannot get the text-only interface… do you know a command to switch to the text-only mode?
<ootz0rz> I want to install kde4 on my ubuntu installation (to try it out), is there any package similar to kubuntu-desktop but for kde4? or would I have to select all the kde packages myself?
<ikonia> jigp: if you have one which is openssl based - and you don't reboot I've seen it hang ssh in that way
<Berge> pabix: You could always run "chvt 1"
<pabix> Berge, thank you!
<Berge> pabix: Take a look in your xorg.conf file and see wether you've enable DontVTSwitch.
<moontan> hateball, i looked there too, but i only come across "examine hardware" and "hardware drivers" there (i am not sure about the english names, translating from german now)
<pabix> Berge, oh, I am lucky someone knows that
<hateball> moontan: Again, what is it you need to do? :)
<moontan> none of the two is the hardware manager i am looking for
<moontan> hateball - again: I want to see how my hardware is configured. i reinstalled ubuntu after having problems with hardware abstraction layer (hal) taking ages at startup and i suspect that there was something wrong with my usb wifi adaptor.
<pabix> Berge, no such line, but I had to prefix the chvt with sudo
<pabix> Thank you very much for this help!
<moontan> right now i have a cable lan, but i fear the problems will occur again when i unplug it and switch to wifi
<otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Berge> pabix: No trouble at all.
<b0rsuk> Has anyone had problems installing Feisty on Asus A7N8X mainboard ?
<guntbert> moontan: are you looking for sysinfo? I have it in Applications/systemTools
<ERICH_lap> having trouble getting xubuntu to load atheros driver for netgear wg511t to load on boot.
<jigp> reboot
 * jigp reboot
<moontan> hmmm, guntbert, let me have a look... hang on
<prophetekimpuma> hallo
<prophetekimpuma> moning
<b0rsuk> Hey, is it possible to upgrade from Edgy to the newest Ubuntu release ?
<b0rsuk> I could install Edgy on my older machine because I know it works. But will I be able to upgrade to, say, Gutsy ?
<b0rsuk> Hardy ?
<b0rsuk> Hi
<guntbert> moontan: sysinfo is in universe/utils
<moontan> hmmm, no such thing. what does the icon look like?
<guntbert> moontan: sysinfo is in universe/utils
<moontan> ah, ok. but what is universe utils?
<ERICH_lap> trying to load atheros module with modprobe ath_pci and i get an error: Operation not permitted. the driver and HAL driver are enabled but not in use in system>hardware drivers. using xubuntu
<guntbert> moontan: you'll have to install it, I wanted to say you'll find in the universe-repositories
<eldenz> the ubuntu livecd, does it contain xubuntu?
<moontan> i found it... sorry for the delay
<eldenz> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition <-- does this contain XUbuntu?
<_sebastian_> eldenz: no you need the xubuntu cd
<Starnestommy> eldenz: no, just regular ubuntu, but xubuntu's packages can be installed on it if you install the xubuntu-desktop package
<_sebastian_> eldeznz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04.1/
<eldenz> kthanks
<yommu> How come I can't view youtube videos in firefox 3 ?
<Elven2> Could somebody please help me? I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when it runs my video gets all messed up
<zasek> hello
<zasek> anybody?
<_sebastian_> zasek: hello
<b0rsuk> Hi
<zasek> plish , engli?sh
<b0rsuk> Elven2: What do you mean 'all messed up' ?
<zasek> polish?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Elven2> b0rsuk it becomes full of lines and double images, it's hard to even read anything
<b0rsuk> Elven2: I haven't heard of that, I can't help.
<b0rsuk> zasek: Mowisz po polsku ?
<zasek> ta
<zasek> tak
<zasek> kurde GG padło
<zasek> wies zostalo IRC
<thomasite> Omigod!
<b0rsuk> Serwer ? GG mi co chwile pada.
<thomasite> Thanks, joaopinto and Pirate_Hunter!
<thomasite> FrostWire's working now. It's great!
<Pirate_Hunter> thomasite: huh?
<thomasite> Thanks a lot!
<zasek> ale to tylko dzisiaj tak sie dzieje
<bazhang> zasek, /join #ubuntu-pl
<tarelerulz> How do you make the icon for a mounted partition show up on your desktop ?
<casao> Does anyone have any advice on dealign with windows taller than your screen? Specifically, I'd like to make it so when a preference window pops up that's taller than my screen, it lets my scroll the whole desktop down
<rw> Hi, a question. How would I completely remove gnome and all programs I installed. I just want to have a blank os with nothing on it. So when I boot I get the text based login and I can start from scratch.
<Ziroday> casao: hold alt, and you can move the window around
<moontan> guntbert, i installed sysinfo and it works fine but i think the app i am looking for is not just an info box, but a manager where you can tweak your hardware's config. sysinfo doesn't even display my usb wifi adaptor.
<casao> ah, indeed
<casao> thank you
<yommu> rw : It's a shame that the cli install option has been removed from ubuntu 8
<yommu> i miss it ...
<joaopinto> yommu, that option is available with the server cd or the alternate installer
<rw> :) I know
<randy1971> Anyone know a ubuntu version of Webcammax or Manycam to manipulate webcams, virtual cams and desktop capture?
<casao> now, a slightly less ubuntu question, more general linux - anyone know how to get an AI in Pioneers?
<casao> i could totally go for some settlers of catan but getting online games sucks in pioneers
<yommu> joaopinto , the server i know , but the alt cd doesnt have that option anymore
<Ziroday> randy1971: cheese is a photobooth like app if thats what you want
<randy1971> Ty, yeah cheese is very very limited
<moontan> this is one of the forum posts that mention it: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5394255&postcount=2
<joaopinto> hum I had the idea it was still available, I maybe wrong :P
<yommu> mb some admin can clarify ?
<guntbert> moontan: sorry, I am not aware of such a beast in ubuntu :-(
<Ziroday> randy1971: I would reccommend you look through synaptic
<Pentarex> hey mates what programming language do u recommend me for start
<casao> Pentarex: cobol
<randy1971> will do ty zirorday
<Pentarex> casao: is it simple for beginners
<casao> haha, it was a joke
<casao> learn Python to start
<casao> that is serious
<casao> simple for beginners, powerful, teaches good habits
<tarelerulz> I have an ipod movie converter and it seem to convert everything into .mov files.  Does the ipod take H264 ?
<casao> it does tarelerulz
<casao> ipod is all about h264
<moontan> :) no worries. so far it seems to be working, I just hope the HAL trouble won't occur any more.
<Pentarex> casao: ok my first program 1+1 :D
<Pentarex> casao: that was joke
<casao> haha
<randy1971> My god I havent seen the blue screen of death in at least 24 hours, i better boot into windows ..
<casao> that's as simple as (1+1)
<Pentarex> casao: where i can find python on ubuntu that is serius
<Ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gothfunc> hi.  /var/www is group 'web' with 775 perms, but when a user creates a folder in it over cifs it's group 'username' with perms 755.  is there a way to make any files and folders created inherit the permissions?
<Pentarex> casao: where are u m8
<tarelerulz> casao, the reason I ask is I have done everything  xvid video and acc  sound and the movies have .mov and they don't seem to have fast forward on them
<pengo> ikonia: firestarter
<casao> xvid is kinda crap on apple hardware, do h264 in a mp4 container
<pengo> ikonia: you should recommend it to people :)
<Ziroday> Gothfunc: afaik, you have to change the permissions after
<casao> Pentarex: look @ Synaptic, there's a Python section
<tarelerulz> casao, the converter don't give that option .  It give the open for the video and sound ,but not the contaner
<casao> grab Python 2.5
<Pentarex> casao: u are the man
<Gothfunc> Ziroday: that's not possible for the users to do
<casao> I'd suggest grabbing the Komodo Edit IDE if it's available, I don't know if it's available on Linux though
<Ziroday> Gothfunc: ah, not sure then sorry
<Gothfunc> Ziroday: and i wouldn't want to train them to do that and have them forget etc.
<Gothfunc> Ziroday: but you say you HAVE to do it that way?
<Ziroday> Gothfunc: afaik as I know yes, *but* my permissions knowledge is very very sketchy
<starwiz> Need help with video card
<Ziroday> starwiz: what is the exact issue and what card?
<starwiz> One sec, ill get it.
<tarelerulz> What are the formats the ipod will read ?  So far I got it does .mov and mp4 ,but what about the video and sound ?
<starwiz> Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 7150M/ nForce 630M
<Ziroday> !offtopic | tarelerulz if it is not related to ubuntu, please take it there
<ubottu> tarelerulz if it is not related to ubuntu, please take it there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ziroday> starwiz: gimme a sec
<starwiz> Okay.
<starwiz> Thanks <333
<Ziroday> starwiz: and what is the problem?
<neukadmi1> Hi I want to use Xen with the new 2.6.24.... kernel but I get this  error at bootup: ata3: timeout waiting for ADMA LEGACY CLEAR AND IDLE, stat 0x0  does someone know how to fix that? Or how to install an older kernel? 2.6.18... worked with Centos 5.2 on this PC
<Pentarex> casao: i find out when u type python in the terminal u have it ;)
<p1per> hello, i got 2 monitors setup in clone mode with fglrx drivers and everythings fine so far except in quake3. when i try to set the resolution in q3 higher than 640x480 the second monitor turns black - someone here got an idea what is causing this? thanks in advance :)
<starwiz> I downloaded and installed it properly.
<starwiz> Have the hardware enabled.
<tarelerulz> What do you all use for the ipod and if so is it in Ubuntu's repository
<starwiz> It told me to reste.
<Ziroday> !enter > starwiz
<ubottu> starwiz, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> Gothfunc: check with #ubuntu-server, and perhaps #apache
<starwiz> oops :P
<Ziroday> starwiz: no problem, what happened after you rebooted?
<starwiz> It worked.  Untill I went to sleep, and when I woke up and turned it back on.
<starwiz> It didn't work anymore, even if I re install it.
<Ziroday> starwiz: any idea what might have happened in between?
<starwiz> Oh, and now, im getting something about ubuntu running in low graphics mode whenever I start ubuntu...   And no idea.
<Ziroday> starwiz: right, have you installed the drivers through the hardware manager?
<starwiz> Ill be right back actually, im going to switch to ubuntu.
<starwiz> Lol.
<seekingtruth> anyone successfuly used truecrypt to encrype HDD using Hardy?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: thats not reccommended, you can use the lvm+dmcrypt installer on the alternate cd
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: what?
<seekingtruth> lvm+dmcrypt ?
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: can I encrypt my Hardy partition?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: those are programs, however to utilise that setup you need to reinstall
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: i need to reinstall?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: possibly
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: the Hardy alternate cd has an HDD encryption option?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: yes
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: can I encrypt my existing hardy?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: don't know
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: you can make an encrypted area however
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: in alternate cd, where will the option be to encrypt HDD?
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: I want to encrypt whole hardy partition
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: yes, but you will have to reinstall
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: u 100% sure theres no way to encrypt a installed hardy?
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: I have said I am *not* sure
<Starwiz> Im back p
<Pirate_Hunter> Ziroday: you could try truecrypt but not sure if thats helpful
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: so alternative cd hardy will give me option to encrypt the whole hardy partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: don't think you can on an entire partition
<Ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: otherwise it wont boot
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: yes
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: I tried truecrypt on hardy, didnt allow me to encrypt the whole partition
<Starwiz> How do I find the chipset of my wireless?????
<Pirate_Hunter> Ziroday: just wondering why the whole partition?
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: security
<Ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: no clue
<seekingtruth> secure personal data
<seekingtruth> why else? lol
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: where I get alternative cd?
 * Starwiz is wondering, how to find the chipset of wireless card.
<Ziroday> Starwiz: pastebin lspci and I'll tell you
<Starwiz> Okay
<Starwiz> Thanks :p
<Pirate_Hunter> Ziroday: poeple with physical access to your machine that have computer knowledge will still know there is another partition especially since grub pops up
<Ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: seekingtruth wants to know, not me
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: Ziroday wants to encrypt his partition
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: im helping Ziroday encrypt it :)
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: eh?
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: jk :)
<Starwiz> Ziroday, check pm for the link
<Ziroday> Starwiz: you can give it in the channel :)
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: im downloading ubuntu 8..04.1 alternate i386.iso  is that the one I need to install Hardy with encryption?
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: you do that, did you get your answers from yesterday on encrypting your hd/files
<Pentarex> hey guys how to recover lost password here on irc ?
<Ziroday> Starwiz: your chipset is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: no, but Ziroday told me to install alternate which has option to encrypt Hardy
<Starnestommy> Pentarex: for which account?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you use an ipod under Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Pentarex: join #freenode
<seekingtruth> tarelerulz: whats an ipod?
<Starwiz> :|
<Pentarex> Starnestommy: for my acc
<ikonia> Pentarex: freenode support in #freenode
<Ziroday> Starwiz: is your laptop a hp?
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: im about to install alterate hardy!  where I choose to encrypt hardy?
<Pentarex> ikonia: 10nx
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: yah it does so does debian same thing try it
<Starwiz> Yeah it is
<Starnestommy> Pentarex: try joining #freenode.  That channel should be better for assistance with nickserv accounts
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: on the partitioning part
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: where?
<Ziroday> Starwiz: one sec
<Starwiz> Ziroday: yeah it is
<Starwiz> Okay
<Starwiz> Thanks :P
<Pirate_Hunter> seekingtruth: interweb you managed to get here i doubt you'll get lost there
<Ziroday> Starwiz: HP_Pavillion_dv6000 <-- that model
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: on partioning option it gives me option to encrypt whole hardy partition?  similar to truecrypt?
<tarelerulz> seekingtruth, is there something like the ipod that is easyer to work under Linux.  It is an mp3 and .mp4 movie player device
<Starwiz> Ziroday: Yes, I belive so
<Ziroday> seekingtruth: yes
<seekingtruth> Pirate_Hunter: interweb?
<seekingtruth> tarelerulz: not sure, sorry
<seekingtruth> Ziroday: ok thanks
<Ziroday> Starwiz: there is already a report filed for laptop testing team on that model, you may find it useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_(dv6604nr)
<Starwiz> Thanks ziroday
<raavi> How can I set always the cpufreq-selector to performance?
<Ziroday> Starwiz: also google is your best fried
<ActionParsnip> raavi: add a bash script to your startup
<raavi> ActionParsnip: Well I can do it by opening a terminal and use -g performance option to it...
<raavi> ActionParsnip: But, I would to set it system wide
<raavi> ActionParsnip: like* to set....
<gangans> how can i remove installed package plus its dependencies ? because when i remove such a package installed by apt-get the only removed is the core package
<Gothfunc> prince_jammys: thanks
<rw> I just installed kde4.1 and was wondering where I can set keyboard shortcuts.
<geek_> gangans: try apt-get autoremove
<Gillpy> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<gangans> geek_, then will that remove also the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Oli```> When I hold a key down it doesn't repeat. Very annoying.. Any idea how to fix it?
<username> Hi , is it possible to connect to Yahoo or IRC with pidgin , behind an ISA proxy server ?
<geek_> gangans: i believe apt-get autoclean will do that
<gangans> hmmm geek_ well give it a try thnx
<geek_> gangans: typing apt-get with no arguements should give you a better idea of the commands too
<Abracadabra> Hi
<gangans> geek_, yea got it but unfortunately the command apt-get autoremove doesn't remove the dependencies also
<Starwiz> Need some help fixing my graphics driver :|
<Abracadabra> Where can I configure the network settings from the CLI ?
<n0Obie> Hi folks,  I have a Lenovo Thinkpad (still odd saying that) in a dock. All is well except the screen size is odd. I have an external monitor (22" LG). AWN is positioning itself in the real-estate taht would occupy my laptop monitor.
<gangans> Abracadabra, that file /etc/network/interfaces
<seekingtruth> do I choose "use entire partion and setup encrypted VLM"?
<_574V205> hello! I'm searching a cross-platform tool for LAN Chat between Linux (distro: ubuntu) and Windows XP. Could anyone help me?
<geek_> gangans: you need to do both. apt-get autoremove will remove any unneeded dependancies. apt-get autoclean old archived debs
<seekingtruth> do I choose "use entire partion and setup encrypted LVM"?
 * Starwiz needs some help with his NVIDIA graphics driver.
<n0Obie> All other apps do exceed the laptop frame but do not hit the bottom of the 22" screen and think the top of the screen is higher than it i.s
<geek_> n0Obie: first place i'd take a look at would be the thinkwiki...
<Abracadabra> gangans, ty
<notHouse> i'm doing an ftp thru nautilus, and getting occasional "invalid reply" errors, where can i find more complete error log?
<gangans> Abracadabra, yw
<aldin__> can someone suggest me some gple-d tool for watching my http/mail server uptime remotely and if possible to send me warning mails?
<koolkan> ANYBODY EXPERIENCES WEIRD SOUND WHILE RESUMING HIS/HER LAPTOP FROM STANDBY? Ubuntu:hardyheron,Toshiba Satellite
<n0Obie> geek_: thanks I'll take a look
<gangans> geek_, seems my questions is not clear i mean when i install such package like e.g apt-get install postfix that installs postfix and its dependencies but when trying to do apt-get --purge remove postfix it uninstalls postfix only so should i wait for some days to get old dependencies to use apt-get autoremove :|
<geek_> gangans: er, as far as i understand, autoremove should take care of it
<b0rsuk> Is Feisty still in repos ? I'm trying dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty and it aborts.
<Mandriva4life> i dont suppose anyone knows the kernel for gutsy
<gangans> geek_, i tried it now and also got the same result no dependencies removed
<geek_> gangans: postfix seems to need no additional deps on my system
<Abracadabra> Gangans, once the file has been modified, do I need to reboot for the network info to be upddated or is there a command to refresh ?
<gangans> Abracadabra, use  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Abracadabra> Gangans, ta :-)
<tommy_> hi all
<Nikson> Is possible compiz to openchrome cards?
<gangans> Nikson, i think nop
<gangans> geek_, hmm thnx anyway will try and see :-)
<prince_jammys> gangans: there is a program 'deborphan' and its front end 'orphaner'
<geek_> last time i checked, no.
<Nikson> lukasz: snif, Thanks
<prince_jammys> !info deborphan | gangans
<ubottu> gangans: deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<username> pidgin behind ISA proxy ?
<gangans> prince_jammys, hmmm searched and found a program-like called debfoster
<gangans> will try it and deborphan
<EugenMayer> are there any good XML editors avail. in the reporsitory? i need one, which can validate with XSD
<Nikson> I want to bin this my computer
<drtorres> hey there, my acer laptop does not support has no wifi support for ubuntu. it's not working, any help?
<EugenMayer> drtorres: lspci
 * Starwiz still needs help with NVIDIA video card.
<EugenMayer> drtorres: check your chipset, which wlan chipset do you have
<gangans> Starwiz, i think hardy should care of ur nividia driver !
<Starwiz> Huh? :S
<Starwiz> Lol
<Starwiz> Actually, ill be right back
<Starwiz> Restart is required.
<drtorres> does ubuntu has some fixes for this
<ERICH_lap> I have a radeon M6 p vid card on my laptop and in lshw it shows as radeon M6 LY. Is there a difference?
<guntbert> !private > me
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<username> anyone have experiments with pidgin behind ISA proxy ?
<mgolisch> username: no idea only use tinyproxy at home and it fails to login using that
 * Starwiz needs some nvidia help
<drtorres> kayos ninyo. da basang nakatabang sa inyo
<Starwiz> Can anyone at all help me with nvidia?
<Abed> hey guys i am using php and mysql and connecting them togther so i made a new account to access mysql and called it php and i made in /var/www a folder called config and placed in it critical files and i want when a user try to access them to get Forbidden  msg so anyone?
<xnv> Abed: It'd be better to ask in #apache
<xnv> Abed: ...assuming that's what you're using
<vnix> How to solve "unable to mount the volume XXX"?
<vnix> thanks
<Abed> thnx xnv
<Starwiz> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH NVIDIA PROBLEM
<Starwiz> Lol.
<xnv> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_574V205> hello! I'm searching a cross-platform tool for LAN Chat between Linux (distro: ubuntu) and Windows XP. Could anyone help me?
<zaggynl> uh oh
<ERICH_lap> I have a radeon M6 p vid card on my laptop and in lshw it shows as radeon M6 LY. Is there a difference?
<globolog> _574V205 : How about Pidgin ?
<zaggynl> why is my filesystem mounted read-only
<Starwiz> My nvidia driver isn't being detected when I start up, so I am not getting a very appealing ubuntu :|.  Does anyone know how to solve that problem?
<geek_> _574V205: you could always run a local jabber server? ;p
<globolog> great if you have IM accounts at ICQ etc
<globolog> or run your own server for that
<Starwiz> ﻿My nvidia driver isn't being detected when I start up, so I am not getting a very appealing ubuntu :|.  Does anyone know how to solve that problem?
<Weaver2k> does anybody know if i can use the current linux driver from avm with the new version of usb sticks (Stick-ID 057C:6201)?
<globolog> Starwiz: what nvidia card do you have ?
<Weaver2k> i tried with ndiswrapper
<Starwiz> globolog: One sec, I have it written down somewhere.... I think.
<_574V205> ok guys. I'm gonna google it.
<unop> ERICH_lap, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195732
<Starwiz> Gobolog: It may be quicker if I just check :|.   what is the code I need to enter into the terminal?
<Starwiz> Lol.
<ERICH_lap> unop i think thats for someone else
<unop> ERICH_lap, indeed, i'm sorry
<unop> _574V205,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195732
<Starwiz> gobolog:  Nvidia 7150M
<havocstorm> hey
<havocstorm> does anyone know how to incease the spacing between lines in open office?
<Starwiz> ﻿My nvidia driver isn't being detected when I start up, so I am not getting a very appealing ubuntu :|.  Does anyone know how to solve that problem?  My video card is Nvidia 7150M.  My pc is an hp brand.
<xnv> havocstorm: It'd be better to ask in #openoffice.org
<Starwiz> Lol
<havocstorm> thanks
<xnv> Starwiz: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<michaelmon> hi guys! i'd like to ask if its possible to set up a raid 0 on three hard disks?
<michaelmon> thanks!
<Abed> xnv lol apache guys know nth
<ERICH_lap> unop np
<kaeffchen> window 42
<Starwiz> xnv:  Ubuntu 8.04
<michaelmon> yes that's right ubuntu server
<xnv> Starwiz: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ... does that list your card?
<Starwiz> Yes it does
<michaelmon> well actually i'll be using software raid of ubuntu on these 3 HD
<Dragonator> Hello, I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/231162 the guy said it's fixed. Could someone tell me how I can fix it without access to the net from inside Ubuntu, just in windows?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231162 in linux-meta "onboard ethernet M3N78-EH doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<xnv> Starwiz: Then your card is being detected. What happens when you enable the drivers and restart?
<Starwiz> It tells me im running in low graphics mode.
<tux> Do it exist an app for clean private data like ccleaner for windows?
<Starwiz> Asks me to configure or continue, or shutdown, but no matter what I do, doesn't seem to work :S
<unop> michaelmon, you use 2 or more disks in a striped volume, so yes
<Dragonator> where can I get a kernel for AMD Athlon XP dual core? and how do I compile it?
<tux> i'm am in X and if i press ctrl-alt-f1 and then alt-f1,alt-f2 and so on i see only black screen with no prompt
<vnix> how to solve cannot mount volume (NTFS). Thanks
<michaelmon> hi unop! thanks for the reply yes it is.. do you have any guide or links that can be provided to me?
<unop> vnix, what have you tried so far? and what have you experienced?
<xnv> Starwiz: I don't know off the top of my head. If you haven't already done so, I'd suggest getting the exact error message and asking Google.
<tux> plz help!!!
<Starwiz> Well, there is something else you might recognize?
<vnix> I've try to set myself to have privilege to mount and unmount for plug in device and when i click the details there some message
<gormo> tux, can you change back to X by alt-f7?
<unop> michaelmon, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<vnix> it says log file  indicates unclean shutdown, operation not supported Mount is denied becayse NTFS is marked in use.
<Starwiz> System>preferences>Appearance>Visual affects> anything other then none give me:   "destop effects could not be enabled"
<unop> vnix, do you dual boot with windows?
<vnix> dual boot?
<vnix> u mean I have multi OS?
<unop> vnix, right
<vnix> yes
<vnix> I have two OS
<Starwiz> xnv:  ﻿System>preferences>Appearance>Visual affects> anything other then none give me:   "destop effects could not be enabled"
<enzotib> tux, try "ps ax | grep getty" to see if tty are running
<unop> vnix, boot up into windows and have chkdsk or the scandisk tool do a scan
<vnix> alrigt
<vnix> after that?
<michaelmon> hi unop, i tried that link already but i think the example is quite complex for me as newbie
<tux> enzo, yes, six tty
<tux> enzotib, italiano?
<enzotib> s'
<michaelmon> i am trying the raid 0 during the fresh installation of ubuntu server
<enzotib> sì
<unop> vnix, well, you should be able to use the volume on linux then .. but just to be safe, reboot windows once more before trying
<vnix> okie thanks
<vnix> I am going to try it now
<Starwiz> xnv:  ﻿System>preferences>Appearance>Visual affects> anything other then none give me:   "destop effects could not be enabled"
<xnv> Starwiz: Exact error message + Google. That's all I can suggest.
<xnv> Starwiz: Others might know more, but the exact error message would probably help.
<unop> michaelmon, i seriously recommend you read that howto, it is quite overwhelming - but it also gives you enough background so you know what exactly setting up and maintaining a RAID0 volume on linux entails
<kevin_123> does anyone know how to remove items from the Wine Applications menu?  I removed the applications but don't know how to remove the menu item.
<hasan> slm millet
<michaelmon> thanks unop i really appreciate it, let me give you my url
<michaelmon> of the problem i encountered
<hasan> alooooo
<tux> kevin_123, right click on application menu and edit menu
<legend2440> kevin_123: open system>preferences>main menu and either uncheck or delete entry
<kevin_123> doesn't that just hide the menu item and any new user account created those programs would have to be hidden again?
<Dragonator> Can some one help me find a ubuntu kernel for AMD Athlon XP dual core and compile it?
<legend2440> kevin_123: right click entry and choose delete
<kevin_123> got it - thanks legend2440
<tux> s connection
<red> hi all
<tux> i have umts conection
<macolor> red> hi
<michaelmon> well unop i think my thread is deleted in ubuntuforums :(
<zeropage> hello there
<zeropage> I NEEd help
<michaelmon> i cannot find it.  anyway, let me try that and let u know. thanks again buddy!  cheers!
<zeropage> if someone can help me pls .....
<gormo> zeropage: state your problem ;)
<bazhang> zeropage, what is the issue
<AkariChan> zeropage: yes?
<dido> how to install tar.gz files on Ubuntu 8.04
<AkariChan> tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz
<bazhang> dido, what file name
<zeropage> pls!  ubuntu 64x here, can't install nvidia drivers
<AkariChan> question: can u install 64 bit OS on a HyperThread-capable processor?
<Oli```> dido: they're a compressed archive (like a .zip)
<gormo> zeropage: what have you tried so far?
<Oli```> AkariChan: Only if it supports 64bit =)
<AkariChan> yeah i just found out it doesn't :(
<zeropage> i run terminal, i dl drivers from terminal...then sudo chmod u+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.13-pkg1.run then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blackbinary> I've got an Asus M2N32-Deluxe motherboard, it has built in wireless & wired connections. How can i completely disable the wireless (it seems to be giving me errors)
<AkariChan> second question: can u install compiz on vmware pcs?
<crdlb> AkariChan: on ubuntu running inside vmware? no
<zeropage> then...sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.13-pkg1.run -a -n -N and he says something about x server
<AkariChan> crdlb: yeah, i guess i got the answer there :P
<zeropage> name of drivers are different, i just copy and paste commands from a web page
<zeropage> someone can help me out pls?
<Ziroday> zeropage: what is wrong?
<zeropage> :-D lol.. i can't install nvidia drivers coz i receive a message like x server
<kevin_123> what is vmware?  I hear about it lots here
<isharis> My desktop has gone black... :/
<IdleOne> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<isharis> Pure black
<isharis> !blackscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackscreen
<isharis> !black
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black
<crdlb> zeropage: is there a reason why you're not using the hardware drivers manager?
<isharis> Is it black screen of death?
<michaelmon> hi unop
<zeropage> crdlb, im a newbie
<zeropage> pls let me know how to use it
<prince_jammys> isharis: are you running compiz? if so, you may get help at #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> zeropage: system > administration > hardware drivers
<crdlb> enable nvidia
<michaelmon> hi unop here's my link posted on ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886223&highlight=raid+disk
<tripppy> how do i get bluetooth working on 8.04
<zeropage> lol, a tag asking me to enable? ok?
<rgnr> hey ppl
<vita_zma_fz> hai
<rgnr> I have AMD Athlon 64 4000= and I'm gonna install Xubuntu
<eegore> why does htop show two processors and top only on when running on an intel atom processor
<zeropage> hey crdlb!!!!!
<zeropage> CAN'T Believe it!! he dl drievrs, from where?
<rgnr> All i need to know is which version will do better 7.04 7.10 or 8.04
<rgnr> advice me plz
<zeropage> anyway dude, thanx a lot!
<crdlb> heh
<gauravkumar> i tried complin a c program usin gcc in ubuntu and it shows some basic header files missing.. i also installed the build-essential package.. i still get the same error.. help anyone/
<crdlb> gauravkumar: what libraries does it use?
<skarface> gauravkumar: probably need linux-headers for your kernel
<kevin_123> maybe a bit off topic, but is anyone using vmware here?
<gauravkumar> skarface: apue.h
<skarface> kevin_123: what's your problem?
<kevin_123> I'm wondering if it would be useful for me?
<skarface> kevin_123: useful for what?
<kukuchobi> hello could anyone help me plz
<rgnr> any hlp plz?
<skarface> just ask the question...
<gauravkumar> skarface: i also get errors lik NULL not defined...
<kevin_123> I'm planning on making a dual-boot system with XP and Ubuntu
<skarface> kevin_123: dual boot and vmware are not related
<kukuchobi> i want to install Ubuntu but i do not understand the partitioning system and i want to add two my second harddrive instead of my windows 600gig hd
<skarface> kukuchobi: choose the partition that matches the second harddrive
<gauravkumar> crdlb: apue.h dirent.h i also get errors lik NULL not defined and incomaptible implicit declaration of printf ?!?!
<crdlb> gauravkumar: what are you compiling? something of your own invention?
<kukuchobi> i dont undertsnad when it says things like ...1a or b or c
<skarface> kukuchobi: sda1 is the first hard drive, first partition..
<gauravkumar> crdlb: a simple ls clone man... i jus needed the basic header files
<kevin_123> oh...someone last night was saying it was great if you were using more than one O/S on a computer
<Ubiratan> hello motherfuckers
<skarface> kevin_123: yes you can use them at the same time with vmware.
<skarface> kevin_123: dual-booting means restarting and choosing one or the other
<blackbinary> rgnr, the latest should do fine
<blackbinary> I've got an Asus M2N32-Deluxe motherboard, it has built in wireless & wired connections. How can i completely disable the wireless (it seems to be giving me errors)
<kukuchobi> oh ok. so i look for sda 2 and then i dont undertand when i use the partition manager i want a swap of 4 gig and 10 gig for ubuntu but i dont know what is going on lol
<gauravkumar> crdlb: aaahhh!!! allover the net the instructions are install build-essential !!! that doesnt help!!!
<crdlb> gauravkumar: well, dirent.h is in libc6-dev, which should have been installed by build-essential
<skarface> kukuchobi: well if you want to use the whole drive then it's probably sdb1
<crdlb> gauravkumar: please calm down :)
<kukuchobi> yer but what if that sdb1 is the big drive?
<skarface> kukuchobi: the swap should be at least the size of your memory to allow for hibernation and such... ubuntu does all of that for you, it's not terribly important
<crdlb> there's a limited supply of exclamation points
<rgnr> blackbinary:  and what about 7.10 is faster and more stable?
<gauravkumar> crdlb: i tried that manually too.. but it shows package uptodate
<rgnr> blackbinary:  or not?
<jpds> !language > Ubiratan
<ubottu> Ubiratan, please see my private message
<skarface> kukuchobi: well look at the characteristics of the drive before you finalize anything. the partitioner will tell you what the size is.
<jpds> !guidelines > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<jpds> Stupid tab.
<vrvierra> does anybody know of a good how to (step by step) on setting up the compiz atlantis cube under 8.04
<rgnr> blackbinary:  like 98 is faster than vista
<kukuchobi> i think i looked and it was like huh.. it says that ubuntu will have 80% or soemthing with no swap
<dido> how to make real player 11 gold reads avi files
<skarface> kukuchobi: you probably told it to resize the first partition
<skarface> kukuchobi: which is probably not what you want to do :)
<kukuchobi> i dont think i told it to do anyhting i even looked at it from a manual point and i didnt understand the partitionsLOL
<executionist> how do i change my internal ip ni ubuntu
<ZmAY> can someone help me with adding & configuring users for vsftpd
<Ziroday> vrvierra: you can set it up easily through the advanced desktop effects settings app, you can get it with sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<skarface> kukuchobi: you have to tell it what to do partition-wise
<simplexio> executionist: ifconfig is the oldway
<skarface> it doesn't just pick a random drive and install
<crdlb> gauravkumar: pastebin the exact compile error
<executionist> i am a noob
<blackbinary> rgnr, nope, this isnt windows. latest = best normally.
<kukuchobi> i know i just dont fully understand the process
<simplexio> executionist: dunno about ubuntu specified way.
<|MUSE|> I want to mount a second hd, of 2 partitions. Does this look right for fstab; /dev/sdb2 /home/share xfs relatime 0 2?
<executionist> please tell me a step by step way
<gauravkumar> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37710/
<skarface> kukuchobi: well what you want to do is use the guided using entire disk option
<kukuchobi> and just leave what is says on there
<kevin_123> skarface, I just sent you a PM
<skarface> kukuchobi: and then pick the second disk, which is probably sdb. is the disk formatted?
<kukuchobi> and make sure it is on my smaller drive?
<MikeCamel> ﻿Hi.  Question: where is bash_history kept when you "sudo bash", please?
<simplexio> |MUSE|: technicly yes, but for somereason sd? can link to different harddisks between reboots
<blackbinary> I've got an Asus M2N32-Deluxe motherboard, it has built in wireless & wired connections. How can i completely disable the wireless (it seems to be giving me errors)
<kukuchobi> or does it only pick up drives that do not have other operating systems?
<simplexio> |MUSE|: so best practise is to use UUID
<rgnr> blackbinary:  8.04.1?
<vrvierra> Ziroday: i have compiz installed but for some reason i cant the cube to start
<IdleOne> kukuchobi, yes make sure the drive being formated is the smaller one and let the partitioner do it's thing.
<kukuchobi> i have moved any items of to the other drive
<|MUSE|> ﻿simplexio, UUID, where can I find out about that?
<dido> how to install compiz fusion in kubuntu 8.04?
<kukuchobi> also in ubuntu my screen is slightly off to the right so my power and trash can are off the screen lol how to correct this?
<IdleOne> |MUSE|, type blkid in terminal to get UUID of device
<|MUSE|> and then put that in place of the device field?
<skarface> kukuchobi: tell you monitor to auto-adjust using the buttons on the monitor
<skarface> your*
<rgnr> what does alternate mean?
<simplexio> |MUSE|: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<crdlb> gauravkumar: apue.h is a header file that you are supposed to be including yourself
<kukuchobi> ah thankyou
<blackbinary> rgnr, yep hardy heron.
<crdlb> gauravkumar: it's not actually a system header
<ActionParsnip> !alternative | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Ziroday> vrvierra: you have most probably disabled it
<kukuchobi> ill have a try thankyou
<blackbinary> rgnr, you can just use the regular installer. just be sure to pick 64bit if you have enough ram and capable processor
<gauravkumar> crdlb: i did include it in the pgm.. u think its missing from the install?
<blackbinary> I've got an Asus M2N32-Deluxe motherboard, it has built in wireless & wired connections. How can i completely disable the wireless (it seems to be giving me errors)
<simplexio> |MUSE|: that shows whixh hd has which uuid, then in fstan replace /dev/sdb1 with UUID=21312312dasdd2 , or what ever that uuid is
<unop> simplechat, ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/  is not guaranteed to be populated with links for all volumes and therefore isn't a good way to find out the UUID of a volume
<rgnr> blackbinary: and what about compatibility for 64bit architecture?
<cacf3b2074> hi
<crdlb> gauravkumar: but you didn't provide it on the gcc command line
<simplexio> blackbinary: gives errors or causes actaul problems?, and bios is good plave to start if you intend totally disable something
<gauravkumar> crdlb: nope... assumed its a sys header
<dido> what is the difference between Ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit?
<cacf3b2074> anyone have 2 minutes and GNOME to help me verify a bug?  I see it in 8.04 32 bit
<vrvierra> Ziroday: nope i told it to enable, it kind of works but it wont resize with the 3d effect
<kevin_123> blackbinary - try using the bios to disable the wireless network card
<simplechat> unop, what?
<unop> simplechat, my bad, that was meant to simplexio
<gauravkumar> crdlb: also that still doesnt explain the incompatible implicit printf error
<crdlb> gauravkumar: according to google, it's just something the book has you include for convenience
<|MUSE|> ok thanks all, got it working :)
<blackbinary> rgnr, its all good :)
<crdlb> gauravkumar: that header include stdio.h and friends
<allupp> can i any way install dsl on ubuntu whitout burning it on disc?
<Ziroday> vrvierra: have you enabled rotate cube?
<v0lksman> anyone here used WICD?  is it better then network-manager?
<blackbinary> simplexio, kevin_123, i have been getting crashes and freezes, and the only errors ive gotten before hand relate to my wireless, os i want to disable it completely. might try the bios, but I have no idea where to find it
<v0lksman> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<gauravkumar> crdlb: didnt get u.. can u be a lil elaborate
<rgnr> blackbinary:  any practical differences between i386 and 64bit architecture? speed performance?
<simplexio> blackbinary: throw dmesg into pastebin and i check it after i get back to X
<pulse00> hi all. when installing new themes, do i have to do this as root ? the "Appearence Preference" app says "new themes installes successfully", but i can't see them anywhere afterwards. anyone knows how to do this ?
<blackbinary> rgnr, if you have a 64bit processor, and 2+gb of memory, go 64bit, the processor can be faster, at the least it has the potential to be. also more memory support.
<dido> how to install tar.gz files on Ubuntu 8.04?
<allupp> lets ask agen so can i eny way install dsl on xubuntu whitout burning dsl on disc
<unop> !build | dido
<ubottu> dido: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kevin_123> blackbinary, don't be afraid of the bios.  Look around in it for hardware/device stuff and if you can't find it just exit without saving and it's all the same as before you snooped around
<crdlb> gauravkumar: you're using "Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment", right?
<simplexio> allupp: ??
<gauravkumar> crdlb: yes :)
<crdlb> gauravkumar: in Appendix B, there is a copy of apue.h
<rgnr> blackbinary:  ok 10x :)
<simplexio> blackbinary: and one option is also type rmmod "yourwirelessdriver"
<simplexio> blackbinary: that unloads it
<allupp> simplexio:?
<Joe_le_fourbe> Bonjour tout le monde, comment allez vous?
<dido> what is the difference between Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit and 32 bit?
<kevin_123> I like that idea simplexio :)
<simplexio> blackbinary: or remove its driver from /lib/modules/2.6.zzz/........ or blacklist it
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Joe_le_fourbe
<ubottu> Joe_le_fourbe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<simplexio> allupp: far as i know dsl usually means internet connection type, which you cant burn into cd at all
<blackbinary> simplexio, yea i was thinking that but i dont know the driver :/
<gauravkumar> crdlb: will include that.. thanks a lot :)
<IdleOne> simplexio, he means dDamnSmallLinux DSL I assume
<allupp> simplexio: i try to get  dsl installed on xubuntu  but i don't have any cd to burn it on so could i install it whit out buring it on cd (dsl=daam small linux)
<blackbinary> simplexio, yep damn small linux :)
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: dsl === digital subscriber line or damn small linux ;)
<crdlb> gauravkumar: no problem, good luck :)
<blackbinary> simplexio : http://pastebin.com/d64b534bb
<simplexio> allupp: over it or in it ?
<blackbinary> kevin_123, bah ive messed around in the bios alot. I just never saw wireless there.
<allupp> over
<simplexio> blackbinary: lsmod | grep wire
<allupp> simplexio:over
<blackbinary> simplexio, do you expect an out put from that?
<dido> ubottu:what is the difference between Ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> allupp, you can't install DSL on xubuntu
<simplexio> blackbinary: maybe.. if you get lucky your wireless driver has wire in its name
<ActionParsnip> unop: you can in a virtualbox :D
<blackbinary> dido: its simple, 64bit gives the processor more space for info, basically, and gives you the ability for more ram
<unop> ActionParsnip, definitely not the same thing
<blackbinary> simplexio, well i didnt get a response
<allupp> unop: :(  how am i  going to install it on my computer
<ActionParsnip> dido: 64bit ubuntu needs a 64bit cpu and will use the cpu more efficiently than the 32bit
<ActionParsnip> unop: its similar
<wols_> ActionParsnip: depends
<wols_> often 64bit is less efficieant.
<unop> allupp, if you want to boot up from an .ISO on the harddrive .. http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~colohan/docs/fedora_upgrade.html
<simplexio> blackbinary: you have to wait few minutes, have reboot for new kernel
<blackbinary> simplexio, huh?
<vrvierra> Ziroday, yep i told it to rotate cube
<IdleOne> unop, dsl site has a howto on how to boot from iso.
<IdleOne> iirc
<blackbinary> vrvierra, did you set desktop size to 4+?
<simplexio> allupp: its probably possible, i did that kind of stuff with gentoo many times ( basic system for gentoo is .tar.gz package, then chrooted into it and installed grub etc.. stuff)
<Ziroday> vrvierra: and cube reflection
<unop> IdleOne, if you can find the URL - please give it to allupp
<vrvierra> <blackbinary> vrvierra, did you set desktop size to 4+? How do i do that
<simplexio> allupp: but i cant help with dsl, probably you could try something like mounting .iso to /mnt/install, then chroot into it and try run installer from it
<blackbinary> vrvierra its under the general options at the top, dont have it open so cant be specific but its the second tab on that menu
<blackbinary> vrvierra you should see 'virtual horizontal desktop size' etc. just increase that to 4 or more.
<simplexio> allupp: but if you are not familiar  with chroot and other things i mentioned , it probably fails
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why the ubuntu 8.04.1 live dvd informs me i have an invalid cd even though it has the right md5 sum?
<wols_> Flynsarmy: did you do a integrity test when you booted from the CD/DVD?
<allupp> :( that link was good but i wear that it might harm my cd driver working bechause i do have it instead of that i don't :(
<blackbinary> simplexio> blackbinary: you have to wait few minutes, have reboot for new kernel ----what did u mean from that?
<maek0> Flynsarmy, the burn may have gone bad .. try burning it at a lower speed
<simplexio> blackbinary: havent checked that link yet
<Flynsarmy> wols_, No. I just loaded it in windows. I googled it and the problem doesn't seem to happen just to me
<unop> allupp, you aren't making much sense
<simplexio> blackbinary: in tty , while new kernel compiles
<Flynsarmy> maek0, This happens both with the burnt dvd and just a plain mounted dvd
<vrvierra>  to blackbinary and Ziroday thank you for your help, got to go to work now, have a good one.
<bazhang> allupp, what is the issue
<blackbinary> vrvierra np :)
<Angel-SL> Hey
<Angel-SL> Anyone know where to set the max number of open file descriptors?
<IdleOne> allup these are instructions on how to do a HDD install ( requiers a cd ) look at the wiki for dsl for more options http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_the_Hard_Disk
<allupp> unop: the link i gave was hot to install  on linux if you don't have  the cd or floppy (i have both) so if i do that trik i wear that it  does somekind of harm to my cd usage
<unop> Angel-SL, http://www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~brecht/servers/openfiles.html
<bazhang> allupp, that is a hardware issue; what does dsl have to do with ubuntu
<allupp> idleone:problem is that i don't have a cd
<allupp> i try to install dsl on xubuntu
<wols_> allupp: in what ways can you boot and which OS then`?
<xnv> unop: You really should have sent http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=set+the+max+number+of+open+file+descriptors&btnG=Search
<bazhang> allupp, that is a different distro; you cannot install it on xubuntu
<unop> allupp, this has nothing to do with CDs or CD drivers .. it simply configures grub to boot off the contents of an ISO you have laid out on your HDD
<allupp> so i fonderet that if you could do it some how from terminal
<IdleOne> allupp, you can not install DSL on xubuntu. DSL is an OS like Xubuntu is an OS
<unop> xnv, GIYF is not considered friendly in here
<bazhang> allupp, you should ask in the dsl forums for this
<ActionParsnip> allupp: its like asking if you can install windows in xubuntu, its not an appliction its another operatibg system
<IdleOne> unop, GIYF?
<allupp> idleone: i try to install dsl over xubuntu
<unop> Google is your friend
<wols_> IdleOne: google it yourself
<IdleOne> ahhh thanks :)
<bazhang> !fi | allupp
<ubottu> allupp: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<allupp> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xnv> unop: I think sending the link is more useful than GIYF and subtle enough that it needn't be taken harshly unless they already know better.
<bazhang> allupp, type /join #ubuntu-fi
<IdleOne> allupp, from what I see DSL has a pretty extensive wiki page. read it look for your answers. join #dsl perhaps and ask them
<bazhang> allupp, this is ubuntu channel, dsl support is elsewhere.
<theraptor> hey, does anyone know why ubuntu 7.10 wont recognise my empty CD-R disks?
<Gistybit> how do i disconnect a usb bluetooth device. I need to disconnect it so my VirtualBox windows installation can claim it
<kukuchobi> hello again i tried installing it and i got  an input output error
<Brandano> how can I see what package provides a specific header? is there an equivalent for apt-get of "yum provides"?
<bazhang> Gistybit, which version of vbox
<crdlb> !apt-file | Brandano
<ubottu> Brandano: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Gistybit> hum.. help->about_>says gui version 1.5.6
<Apple_cat> Hi,
<allupp> bazhang: last time when i went to dsl support channel it was like graviard not a single helping word
<Brandano> thanks crdlb
<bazhang> Gistybit, the one from repos or vbox site
<theraptor> how can I make  ubuntu recognise my empty cd-r disks?
<unop> xnv, well, let me tell you that i have seen people get kicked out for doing that. and why do that when you can give them a link that you know works.
<Apple_cat> - how can I make a blank file, with file permissions set before using the file
<unop> ?
<Gistybit> bazhang, it's from the vbox site
<bazhang> allupp, does not matter; that is offtopic here; go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat about other OS
<unop> Apple_cat, touch
<kukuchobi> half way through my ubuntu installation i got an input output error anyone know why?
<xnv> unop: Give a fish vs. teach to fish
<Gistybit> bazhang, i can normally mount usb drives, if unmounted in linux.. i suppose the situation is the same.. i need to "unmount" the bluetooth usb device
<Apple_cat> I thought touch just had options for access times, not permissions
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: whats the error???
<kukuchobi> input/output error
<bazhang> Gistybit, that would seem to be it yes
<allupp> bazhang: but i tried to ask advise that can i install dsl  on xubuntu using xubuntu and not cd
<xnv> unop: Sending the Google link effectively does both.
<PapaGoose> hey anyone got any experience with dynamic dns?
<bazhang> allupp, not here.
<theraptor> kukuchobi: i had this same problem. either your disk is bad or your cd-drive is broken
<unop> Apple_cat, touch can create blank files if the file you specify doesn't already exist.  but perhaps you want.   > file; chmod ... file;
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: did you md5check the iso and the cd??
<kenkku> !ask | PapaGoose
<ubottu> PapaGoose: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> Apple_cat: adjust umask and then "touch file" ??
<unop> xnv, why are we debating policy .. please stop.
<kukuchobi> Acion: whats that ?
<xnv> unop: OK, ditto
<kukuchobi> action
<kukuchobi> lol
<Apple_cat> @ unop I don't think you quite understand what I want, I want to make a file with permissions set without having to chmod on it after
<Devourer> Are .ko'
<theraptor> kukuchoibi: he wants you to make sure the cd and the iso image are ok
<Apple_cat> like mkdir -m mode
<PapaGoose> :P i alias a dyndns url to my ISP-issued IP address, so the url directs from the outside to my router. but this doesn't work from within the network, instead i need to enter the local IP address. is there any way to get the dyndns url to redirect to the local IP address when the request is made from within the network?
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: you downloaded the file but it may not be correct
<kukuchobi> how do i check that then?
<Devourer> Are.ko's still the standard file type for loadable kernel modules in Ubuntu?
<kukuchobi> yes i dled from site
<unop> Apple_cat, adjust the umask and create the file .. as erUSUL suggested
<crdlb> Devourer: yes
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: yeah, get the md5 check and an app and compare, the file you downloaded may be corrupted
<theraptor> kukuchobi: start up your computer with the disk in the drive and select "check cd for defects" from the menu
<Raehh_> Moje
<kukuchobi> oh i checked for defects and it said none
<Raehh_> °13R° ^^
<Apple_cat> Thanks for your help unop and erUSUL ^-^ have a nice day
<erUSUL> Apple_cat: np
<bazhang> Raehh_, english please
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: do it with the md5sum file against the cd
<kenkku> PapaGoose: for a local solution, you could use /etc/hosts
<theraptor> kukuchobi: you need to re-download the iso image and burn it to another cd
<kukuchobi> i dont know what you mean by md5sum file im sorry
<IdleOne> !md5 > kukuchobi
<ubottu> kukuchobi, please see my private message
<Brandano> is it normal for sudo apt-file update to give no user feedback?
<ActionParsnip> kukuchobi: get websearching
<kenkku> PapaGoose: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file
<IdleOne> Brandano, what do you mean no user feedback.?
<Abracadabra> How do you change a password for a user ?
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: passwd
<theraptor> how di i make ubuntu recognise my blank CD-Rs
<bazhang> Abracadabra, the about me in system preferences
<Brandano> IdleOne: once launched it just leaves me on the terminal with a blinking cursor and no prompt
<Abracadabra> form the CLI
<Abracadabra> *from
<IdleOne> Brandano, you issue sudo apt-get update and nothing?
<Bert_2> Hi, can someone tell me why firefox-3.0 hasn't been update in the gutsy-backports repo and whether there is some kind of ppa that does have the latest version of firefox 3 for gutsy ?
<PapaGoose> kenkku: and that's on my local machine? the problem is that my local machine is a laptop so i need it to use the local IP when i'm at home, and my ISP IP when i'm out. can that be done with /etc/hosts?
<kenkku> PapaGoose: nope
<IdleOne> Brandano, how long as it been sitting?
<Brandano> IdleOne: not apt-get, apt-file. I'll try reinstalling it
<Abracadabra> passwd lets change my password, what about changing the password for someone else ?
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: sudo passwd (otherusername)
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, ty
<kukuchobi> lol i find this confusing lol:P
<Abracadabra> how can I find the list of users created on a box ?
<crdlb> Brandano: it took a minute or so here
<ikonia> Abracadabra: open the user manager tool
<|MUSE|> where do I configure samba?
<crdlb> Brandano: but it did finish
<|MUSE|> I just installed it
<ikonia> |MUSE|: smb.conf
<ikonia> !samba > |MUSE|
<ubottu> |MUSE|, please see my private message
<Abracadabra> ikonia, through the CLI
<|MUSE|> ko
<|MUSE|> ok :)
<Brandano> crdlb: righto, then I'll wait, probably my conn isn't too fast
<ikonia> Abracadabra: why through the cli ?
<ikonia> Abracadabra: the admin tool is there to help
<kukuchobi> does it matter that i burned the iso on  a dvd?
<theraptor> AbraCadabra: please see my private message
<Abracadabra> ikonia, I am working on Ubuntu server, no GUI on it
<ikonia> Abracadabra: then /etc/passwd
<Brandano> still, a little feedback would be nice. I know these niceties are for wussies...
<Abracadabra> theraptor, I can't see your PM....
<ikonia> Abracadabra: but if you can't manage a server it is better to learn on the desktop with more tools
<kukuchobi> O:-)does it matter if i burned the iso onto a dvd?
<unop> Abracadabra, </etc/passwd cut -d: -f1
<ikonia> kukuchobi: you can get away with it
<Abracadabra> Ikonia, no choice, I have to learn sysadmin from the deep end
<kukuchobi> but it is best oncd?
<crdlb> Brandano: yes, that would be nice :) btw, you can also use http://packages.ubuntu.com while you wait
<bazhang> kukuchobi, its fine
<kukuchobi> ok how do i burn when im in Ubuntu lol
<Brandano> crdlb: thanks again, much appreciated
<bazhang> kukuchobi, burn iso or other
<ikonia> kukuchobi: you just said you'd burnt it
<kukuchobi> i did and had error
<kukuchobi> so i gonna burn slower and i burned on xp
<dudeeee34> Hi
<dudeeee34> Im having a bit of problems...
<dudeeee34> I want ubuntu as my only operating system...
<dudeeee34> because i hate vista..
<megat> how can i kill another user login as root..? at the same time i as root
<ikonia> dudeeee34: ok - so what is the problem ?
<dudeeee34> but when ever i try to make it my only os or when i try to partion it the wifi dosent work
<bazhang> dudeeee34, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<dudeeee34> It works if i install it using wubi.
<ActionParsnip> megat: do you mean prevent logon?
<unop> megat, kill meaning what?  delete the user account or kill the user's processes?
<tobago> i installed a image viewer: gimageview. how to find out under which name the program is kown in the system (i'm asking because: gimageview returns command not found)
<Brandano> Btw, i have downloaded and installed the latest version of Nexuis (2.4.2) as packaged for intrepid, and seems to work fine on my hardy machine. Is there any reason why it hasn't been packaged for hardy as well?.
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: whats up?
<megat> kill user from proses
<xam> dudeeee34, just backup what you need and boot from cd
<bazhang> tobago, installed from where
<dudeeee34> No thats not the problem
<unop> megat, sudo killall -u other_username
<ActionParsnip> megat: like log them off?
<dudeeee34> The problem is i have no wifi if i try to partion it or make it my only os.
<dudeeee34> But if i install using wubi wifi works...
<megat> i login as root.. i want kill another user login same as root
<xam> dudeeee34, whats your hardware ?
<dudeeee34> Broadcom...
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: ewwww, ndiswrapper for you m'lad
<dudeeee34> Broadcom B43 wireless driver...
<megat> sudo killall -u root <-- kill me too?
<xam> Laptop ?
<Brandano> hmm, didn't think you could login as root in ubuntu, not unless you do some nasty trick with sudo
<jinksys> broadcom wireless not working?
<unop> megat, yes, though it does not kill all root's processes, it leaves the shell running
<dudeeee34> It works when i install ubuntu using wubi.
<allupp> new question where and how i can get my souncard Crystal Semiconductor           Chip set     CS4236 drivers or something that would make it work
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: thats because it doesnt access it natively (afaik)
<unop> Brandano, sudo -i
<jinksys> You've already tried the restricted driver manager I assume?
<dudeeee34> Yes
<theraptor> Brandano: run a "sudo su - " ins the command promp to get permanent root privalegs
<jinksys> and had it download firmware?
<bazhang> allupp, this is in xubuntu?
<unop> theraptor, don't suggest that .. it's not safe
<megat> sudo killall -u root <-- this cmd should kill me too
<ActionParsnip> allupp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<dudeeee34> Yes.
<drezard> how do i tell whether my ubuntu server edition is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<bazhang> theraptor, that is not good advice here
<Brandano> theraptor: that's what I tought. Do you still need the dash as in the redhat flavoured distros?
<dudeeee34> It only works on wubi.
<dudeeee34> And i want more than 30gb for memory on it.
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: you need to install ndiswrapper and use the windows driver
<drezard> bazhang, whats the command to tell whether my ubuntu install is 32 or 64 bit?
<bazhang> Brandano, use sudo not the other
<unop> megat, if you want to kill yourself off.  sudo killall -1 -u root
<ERICH_lap> STILL having issue with ath0. iwconfig gives me this for the card: ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"ALITROUTER"  Nickname:""
<ERICH_lap>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<ERICH_lap>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
<ERICH_lap>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ERICH_lap>           Power Management:off
<porncake> drezard: uname -a
<FloodBot1> ERICH_lap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ERICH_lap>           Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
<Brandano> I never use the root account
<dudeeee34> Thankyou guys
<theraptor> bazhang: it is safe, but you have to run an "exit" when you are done to close it
<Brandano> not even on Fedora, I only use root if I can't get away with sudo
<dudeeee34> ill be back if i have any problems...
<megat> unop: i dont want to kill myself lol
<drezard> porncake, my server replies....
<ERICH_lap> sdf
<unop> Brandano, sudo su - is unsafe, and su is redundant here .. why become root to use another tool that lets you become root?  just use sudo -i
<bazhang> theraptor, not the policy of ubuntu however
<drezard> porncake, Linux virtual 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 15:18:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<drezard> porncake, what is it?
<megat> unop: i login as root, and at the same time another user login as root.. so want to kill him
<unop> theraptor, see my last statement to Brandano
<jinksys> I'll have a slice
<bazhang> jinksys, what is that
<jinksys> porncake?
<theraptor> unop: i think you are misunderstaning what this is doing, it is loogin you in as root
<amk> hey, does anhone know why my numpad on my laptop isnt working anymore? :S
<IdleOne> !ot > jinksys
<ubottu> jinksys, please see my private message
<bazhang> not appropriate here jinksys
<amk> it works on login screen, but then it suddenly doesnt work anymore
<IdleOne> jinksys, see !coc also
<drezard> porncake, Linux virtual 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 15:18:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> amk: numlock on?
<amk> yes its on
<bazhang> drezard, 32bit
<Ross> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on virtual PC
<unop> theraptor, you misunderstand what i am saying .. don't do "sudo su.." when you can just do "sudo -i"  .. the latter being safer and non-redundant
<bonespur> hi..is there a pdf editor for ubuntu??
<amk> Ross, are u usung microsoft virtual machine?
<drezard> bazhang, but when i try and install vmware server its giving me an error saying its 64bit????
<Ross> yes
<amk> its not working
<drezard> bazhang, anything on ubuntu side?
<megat> at the same time.. 2 users login as root. how to kill him?
<amk> try to download a preinstalled VMWare image
<bazhang> drezard, sure; try virtual box
<amk> and use VMWare Player
<IdleOne> Ross, try VirtualBox
<Ross> ok
<theraptor> unop: yes, 'sudo su -' may be rundunant in some cases, but it is very useful in some
<drezard> bazhang, whats the diff?
<ksc654> Hello all. Wondering if I could get some help with a problem with screen resolution. I'm running HH.
<ERICH_lap> can someone help me with getting my wifi card working? ive got atheros modules load but still errors
<bazhang> drezard, faster and better support here
<ActionParsnip> ksc654: what gfx card you got?
<legend2440> amk: try shift+num lock
<unop> theraptor, please don't suggest it here .. su does not setup the environment properly
<Dazed> how come when i manually set my DNS ubuntu keeps resetting it without asking me
<ERICH_lap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37718/
<amk> legend2440: thx its working again :>
<Dazed> obviously if i unlock it and set it manually that means i dont want you setting it for me
<amk> u made my day :D
<bazhang> !sudo | theraptor
<ubottu> theraptor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<theraptor> unop: ok, but he was asking how to login as root
<Dazed> let alone overwriting my manual setting
<unop> theraptor, sudo -i  is the answer to that question.
<bonespur> guys is there a PDF writer for ubuntu....i want to edit a pdf doc..so obviously openoffice is out
<theraptor> unop: dont they do the same thing?
<jinksys> @DAzed, how are you setting the DNS?
<IdleOne> theraptor, it's simple. if a user can't figure out how to login as root then perhaps they should not be told how to do it. sudo -i is the safe way of doing it in ubuntu.
<wols_> Dazed: cause you didn't configure your dhclient.conf properly. it has a setting NOT to set DNS
<bazhang> theraptor, lets move on
<ksc654> Ati Rage 3D onboard.
<Chrizz_> Hi
<Gistybit> how do i disconnect a usb bluetooth device. I need to disconnect it so my VirtualBox windows installation can claim it
<theraptor> ok
<Dazed> going to system>admin>network
<unop> theraptor, no, sudo setups the environment sanely so you don't go upsetting permissions and what-not
<Dazed> and choosing dns
<Dazed> and putting it in
<Dazed> and it works
<wols_> Gistybit: blacklist the bluetooth module
<Chrizz_> Can someone help me with designating a ipadress to a server?
<Dazed> but when i restart it resets it
<FloodBot1> Dazed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> Dazed: I just told you
<ActionParsnip> ksc654: can you run lspci and give us the line for your graphics card
<Dazed> I didnt configure dhclient at all
<Dazed> where is that
<snarkster> lspci|grep VGA
<theraptor> how do i make ubuntu recognise my CD-R
<wols_> in /etc like any other config file
<eldenz> can i set ubuntu language separately for each user?
<Gistybit> wols_, hrmpf.. a bit of a workaround, but i guess ill do that.. thanks
<jinksys> I thought I seen a bug on launchpad about that
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: do you mean your cd drive or a cd i the drive?
<wols_> Gistybit: unload it too of course
<dabbu> i am not able to compile c programme ..any help
<ksc654> ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC AGP (rev 3a)
<Chrizz_> Can someone help me with designating a ipadress to a server?\
<wols_> !errors | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> ksc654: sweet, gimme 2
<wols_> Chrizz_: man interfaces
<theraptor> ActionParsnip: I mean the blank cd in the drive, it says that the drive is empty when I try to burn to the cd
<jinksys> Something about dhcp overwriting custom dns settings.
<wols_> ksc654: ati is the driver name
<cacf3b2074> hi, I found a bug regarding all players. whats the url to report taht
<jinksys> I use opendns and I let my router relay the dns to my clients
<dabbu> when i compile a c programme there is a error .... error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ksc654: you need the linux-restricted-modules
<dabbu> how to solve this
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: what you using to burn?
<wols_> ActionParsnip: why?
<bazhang> dabbu, what are you compiling
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: you got build-essentials
<wols_> dabbu: install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> wols_: seems to crop up a lot in my results
<dabbu> i am compiling a c programme ..simple c programme
<drezard> anyone actually set up vmware on an ubuntu server?
<legend2440> !bugs | cacf3b2074
<ubottu> cacf3b2074: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wols_> ActionParsnip: ati rage iic is a 10+ years old videocard. ther is ati and there is vesa. no proprietary driver existed. ever
<dabbu> how to install ﻿install build-essential
<joaopinto> dabbu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wols_> dabbu: like any other package
<Chrizz_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> dabbu, from synaptic or the terminal
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<theraptor> ActionParsnip: I am trying to burn an ISO to the disk,
<dabbu> that will remove the problem..?
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: ok, what software you using to burn?
<ksc654> My problem is that I can't set the resolution higher than 1024x768. According to the Hardware Drivers tool, there are no proprietary drivers available for my card.
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: yes, or we would advise it
<dabbu> ok i am trying now....
<wols_> ksc654: what dirver do you use?
<theraptor> Actionparsnip: I have tried CD/DVD Creator and Brasero
<jinksys> There is a DNS workaround at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91890 in network-manager "Custom DNS settings lost on boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<dido> how to make disk dur detected on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> dido: disk dur?
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: you using kde?
<ksc654> I'm using the default mach64 driver. So no hardware acceleration either. :( But that is another issue.
<theraptor> Actionparsnip: what?
<gleyve> How can I customize my menu?
<jinksys> disk dur=disk drive
<dido> ActionParsnip:yes hard disk
<ActionParsnip> dido: so you want to mount a partition on another hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: are you running gnome or kde?
<jinksys> gleyve: which menu, specifically?
<dido> ActionParsnip:yes
<umangme> Hi! I have a problem. I can't play any audio while Firefox is running. I don't know if this has got to do with the fact that I have a paused Youtube video.
<theraptor> ActionParsnip: do you mean ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | dido
<wols_> ksc654: check your XOrg.0.log why you can't go higher than 1024x768
<ubottu> dido: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dabbu> thanks friends ..my problem is solved ..may i know why this is not corrected bydefault
<dabbu> my gcc problem
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: ok, do you have a bar at the top and one at the bottom?
<Brandano> ok, this is odd. I am trying to compile this: http://www.openeaagles.org/cougar.html . I have the latest libusb properly updated, but make fails saying it can't include usb.h. do I have to set up some pathing by hand?
<wols_> dabbu: if you don't know how to properly install a c compiler environment, it's not the OS' fault
<Chrizz_> I cant get a ipadress designated. How do you do that in ubuntu?
<wols_> Brandano: get the libusb dev package
<theraptor> Actionparsnip: top
<wols_> Chrizz_: I told you. man interfaces
<dabbu> ﻿wols_:ok....i think u know lots of thing
<Brandano> wols_: righto, silly me
<theraptor> Actionparsnip: and bottom
<dabbu> ﻿wols_:can u say me about zombie
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: you tried doing it in nautilus?
<Chrizz_> doesnt work
<gleyve> jinksys: start menu...the default three items menu takes to much space of my panel.
<wols_> !doesn't work Chrizz_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gleyve> jinksys: got it?
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: or gnomebaker
<wols_> !doesn't work | Chrizz_
<ubottu> Chrizz_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wols_> Chrizz_: unless you give more info ther won't be any help possible
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: just trying to find out if its just the app or a bigger issue
<Dazed> wols: I dont have a dhclient.conf in /etc
<theraptor> ActionParsnip: I am trying gnomebaker now and it seems to be working
<Chrizz_> LOL! I tried to do it thrue interface. it just doesnt connect
<ActionParsnip> Chrizz_: can we see your /etc/network/iterfaces file please
<wols_> Dazed: dpkg -l |grep dhclient
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: cool, clearly a misconfigured app then
<theraptor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> theraptor: np man, help where yu can
<batsquid> i'd like to use gnome on my server, and i have installed gdm. i tried starting gnome using command gdm, but no loginscreen is presented
<Chrizz_> cant copy paste, im on another pc.
<ubunt2> can i install flex thru wget without fetching repositories?
<gleyve> jinksys: I'd like to costumize my start menu, because the default three items menu takes to much space of my panel.
<Dazed> oh, its in this /dhcp3 subfolder
<Finnish> I tried to install ubuntu (alternative install) on an old machine. It went through, but in the end it gave me a grub error. No I'm not able to boot into ubuntu, and when I run it from live CD, it cant find grub, it gives me a grub error 15 in console
<theraptor> batsquid: do you mean the graphic interface?
<batsquid> theraptor yes
<umangme> I don't know what to do when I don't get a reply on this IRC channel. Has it just been missed, so should I repeat, or does no one know anything about it? I know I'm not supposed to repeat questions if no one answers.
<jinksys> gleyve: You mean the applications, places, system menus? You want to consolidate them into one menu?
<Chrizz_> iface eth0 inet static; address 192.168.1.99; netmask 255.255.255.0; gateway 192.168.1.1
<Chrizz_> auto eth0
<wols_> Chrizz_: all this on one line?
<Chrizz_> ; = enter
<ActionParsnip> Chrizz_: read the top line of each section does it say inet eth0 static or does it say dhcp
<wols_> Chrizz_: please pastebin the EXACT interfaces file
<gleyve> jinksys: Yes..exactly. You got it. is it possible? easily?
<theraptor> batsquid:run an 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', and then reboot your computer when it is finished
<siriusnova> hello, is anyone here using Ubuntu with an EEE PC 701 4g?
<ActionParsnip> Chrizz_: then you are using a static ip, not dhcp
<Abed> need help ,,, i 've changed the chmod of /var/www into 777 and now i am trying to turn off ufw but it says ERROR: /var is world writable!
<ubunt2> Finnish: grub can not be installed into XFS [such file system] and.. jther reasons
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: ive got one, wassup
<sjovan> do you guys recomend useing this drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.07.html or the default restricted ones? i got some issues with twinview. geforceFX 5600xt
<PapaGoose> kenkku: i fixed it with the hosts file using a bash script to change the host file depending on the SSID of the access point i'm on (y)
<wols_> ubunt2: of couse it can
<prince_jammys> umangme: wait a reasonable amount of time and repeat
<batsquid> theraptor thanks/
<indra_> i was be on one page
<ubunt2> to xfs - not
<indra_> and he told mi i have virus
<siriusnova> ActionParsnip - which distro do you reccomend? EEE Ubuntu, EEEXbuntu or just regular hardy heron?
<wols_> ubunt2: /boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5
<theraptor> batsquid: np,
<umangme> prince_jammys: OK. Thanks!
<wols_> ubunt2: I ran grub and a / XFS partition before
<Gachl> abed: chmod ugo-w -R /var/www/
<indra_> can somebody explain me this is possible
<siriusnova> I dont have a CD
<ubunt2> well, i had an error
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: eeeXubuntu has everything you need to make it run, like drivers and stuff
<fdr> how do I strip all the exif information from a jpg? Thank you!
<indra_> http://scanner.antivir64.com/?aff=1262
<Finnish> So how can I get through this?
<jinksys> I know you can right click the menus and edit them, not sure about combining them.  I've never done it.
<siriusnova> Doesn't eeeXbuntu have problems with upgrading to hardy?
<simplexio> äähh.. my rhytmbox dosnät want play
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: i use fluxbuntu on mine as its nice and light
<Abed> Gachl can u explain it?
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: mines ok
<siriusnova> ok
<wols_> indra_: this is MALWARE. not to mention it won't run on linux. if you do download stuff from that page and run it, THEN you have a virus
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: you could also look at puppy linux too
<simplexio> any idea howto reset rhytmbox on hardy
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: cd ~/;  ls -a
<siriusnova> ActionParsnip: i currently have an nlite windows xp install on the machine, i want linux and prefer an Ubuntu variant imho
<indra_> if i download that bin exe
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: look for rhythmbox folders and rename them, next time you run all the settings will be stock
<wols_> indra_: do you have an ubuntu question or do you simply want to spread malware urls? you are OT
<indra_> if i download now i have virus
<indra_> ?
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: i wouldnt put xp on it unless you have 2 gb ram
<wols_> indra_: ask in #windows. this is not a ubuntu question
<indra_> i was click on save
<siriusnova> I have 2gb of ram in my eee
<bazhang> indra_, not here
<legend2440> Finnish: is linux the only OS?
<umangme> I can't play any audio while Firefox is running. I don't know if this has got to do with the fact that I have a paused Youtube video. In RhythmBox or MoviePlayer it says playing, but just doesn't play. It stays at 0:00. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: best way, makes it flyyyyy
<ubunt2> Finnish: try again, try different variants.
<Finnish_> legend2440: Winn XP is another one
<theraptor> ubuntu keeps telling me that my ac is unplugged and batter is discharging when the ac is still pluuged in, how do i fix this?
<jinksys> gleyve: I'll pm you with the answer
<juannicolas> Hi, i don't know if my problems actually is ubuntu or my proftpd server, I need to transfer files that are more than 2 gigs and it would not let me.
<siriusnova> is there any way to use an 8gb sdhc + 4gb internal SD together as one big drive in the eee?
<bazhang> siriusnova, eeepc runs fine with ubuntu
<siriusnova> I dont want to make separate partitions for the 8gb
<Dazed> i hate when my terminal breaks... the prompt just dissapears and commands dont do anything
<Dazed> wtf that
<mypapit> wtf too
<wols_> juannicolas: is a FAT partition involved anywhere? client or server?
<siriusnova> bazhang - from my understanding you cant do a usb stick install via regular ubuntu and some of the hardware doesnt work well
<bazhang> dazed mypapit please no such acronyms here
<juannicolas> no, from mandrake to ubuntu
<wols_> !eeepc | siriusnova
<ubottu> siriusnova: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Finnish_> I try this :sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, and i get error 15
<Brandano> umangme: Flash doesn't play well with Pulse. I installed the flash player 10 beta and seems to work fine, however every so often it crashes with a grey screen
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: could try xterm or yakuake, ive not seen terminal break.  are you fully updated?
<juannicolas> wols_ no, from mandrake to ubuntulog
<snarkster> www.pendrivelinux.com
<Dazed> okay it didnt break
<Dazed> it just hung for a minute
<bazhang> siriusnova, I have the 4gb 701 and it works fine
<gleyve> jinksys: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: what spec is your system?
<Dazed> p4 2.8 gig of ram, x850 xt
<Brandano> umangme: I mean that flash crashes and the browser area reserved to flash is left gray, restarting firefox usually fixes it
<umangme> Brandano: Do I presume it's a bug that's going to be fixed? I don't know whether I want to install a beta version of flash.
<juannicolas> wols_ no, from mandrake to ubuntu
<bazhang> juannicolas, what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: not bad, shouldnt be too slow, run another terminal with top and when it hangs, look at the other terminal window
<juannicolas> Hi, i don't know if my problems actually is ubuntu or my proftpd server, I need to transfer files that are more than 2 gigs and it would not let me.
<Brandano> umangme: if you haven't customized your sound setup I'd suggest you to remove and reinstall the flash player plugin
<Abed> i run sudo ufw disable and i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37725/
<Dazed> it didnt actually hang, it just gave me a blank line, instead of the dir i was in
<Dazed> but the comamdns stil lworked
<Dazed> they were just delayed
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: whats the command you kicked off
<Dazed> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: use ; instead of &&
<Dazed> kk
<umangme> Brandano: How do I do that? Which package do I have to reinstall?
<marlun> Is there a gnome app for training your keyboard typing? I want one I can use offline.
<Gothfunc> i want to exclude movies from tar...  i'm doing --exclude='^.*(flv|avi|mov|mpg|mpeg|asf|pdf|doc|zip|gz|tar)$' but it doesn't want to match.  what am i doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: ; means "then", && means "at the same time"
<Dazed> I edited my dhclient.conf to use my alternate dns but its not working
<Dazed> maybe i just need to restart
<juannicolas> bazhang did you read me?
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: that's one '&'
<Dazed> brb
<Brandano> umangme: flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic
<simplexio> juannicolas: something dosent support over 2G files, could be proftpd, or fs under it
<joaopinto> marlun, you can use Klavaro on gnome
<umangme> Brandano: Thanks! I'll do that!
<simplexio> juannicolas: sftp is allways an option
<Abed> ﻿i run sudo ufw disable and i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37725/
<mrball> Hi.  I installed gkrellm with aptitude and it doesn't appear in any of my menus.  What's a good menu editor to edit my Gnome menus and add it manually? (and if the answer is vi/emacs, where are the files, they don't seem to be in ~/.gnome2/*, /usr/lib/gnome*, or /etc/gnome*/* )
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: either way it should be ;
<ERICH_lap> is it safe to disable gdm in xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: a && b means 'run b only if a was successful'
<Brandano> umangme: I am not sure it will fix things, but won't hurt to try. Removing and reinstalling the drivers fixed also some issues with my screen resolution in the past...
<juannicolas> simplexio  sftp?
<marlun> joaopinto: Thanks! :)
<Brandano> juannicolas: it's a horrible way to do it, but you could also transfer with http and allow resume....
<simplexio> juannicolas: comes with sshd package
<capablan> buen dia gente
<simplexio> juannicolas: check google about ssh shhd with ubuntu
<juannicolas> ok
<mypapit> what the freak
<capablan> che quiero montar un IRC de la facu, alguien sabe como?
<siriusnova> i forgot to ask, is there any way to "merge" the 8gb sdhc + 4gb internal ssd in Ubuntu on my eee pc?
<prince_jammys> !es | capablan
<ubottu> capablan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<siriusnova> or do I have to make a separate partiton
<juannicolas> ok
<capablan> oks sorry
<geek_> siriusnova: well, you can always 'mount' the SDHC as whatever you want it to be...
 * geek_ notes thats a nice thing about unix style file systems, you don't really notice partitions if its done right
<Dazed> sigh... i must have done this wrong.. It's still getting the dns automatically and using that.
<ActionParsnip> siriusnova: you could mount it in your filesystem or use it as ~/
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: anything in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Dazed> yeah
<Abed> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Dazed> its got the name server
<Dazed> the one i dont want
<Dazed> can i just change that?
<kazuni> May i ask which irc client do you guys use?
<Gothfunc> it says --exclude=PATTERN in man tar, so i assume it accepts regex right?
<Chrizz_> http://wow.peanutservers.com
<Chrizz_> do you guys see a testpage?
<Brandano> wow?
<fprint> I use xchat
<kazuni> ah
<kazuni> im using chatzilla for the time being
<zaggynl> it resolves, but times out Chrizz_
<Chrizz_> not www
<Slart> Chrizz_: nothing so far.. still connecting
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Chrizz_> aww. k
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: edit out rather than delete
<zaggynl> private server eh? hmm
<kazuni> cool maybe i will get xchat
<Chrizz_> thanks
<fprint> haha
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: pidgin does irc too
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<kazuni> oh u mean the client that does msn and irc and jabba?
<nsdx443> Hi, need help, is there any way to cause hibernation to restart instead shutting down after saving the session?
<geek_> yeah
 * geek_ prefers konversation >_>
<kazuni> wookie
<Brandano> Chris|: ping times out as well. the domain name resolves to 87.211.58.146 , is that what you were expecting?
<kazuni> im so glad that i got an eeepc - because of it i am now a full fledge ubuntu user XD
<Dazed> Hopefully this does the trick
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: the same, also does sametime
<Chrizz_> nope. wow.peanutservers.com should connect to a webserver on a diff location
<Brandano> Chris|:  oops, sorry, meant that for Chrizz_
<kazuni> ActionParsnip: I dont get what you mean
<Chrizz_> i know the problem now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: about what?
<pawan> hi
<Brandano> Chrizz_: probably just slow dns propagation?
<kazuni> oh u meant, pidgin does msn, and it does irc and msn at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: i just ewanted a cheap crap lappy
<fprint> yes
<dabbu> in vi editor when i use arrow key it writes some letter like d or D instead of moving the cursor..why
<kazuni> haha i see
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: sametime is an ibm chat protocol
<kazuni> ActionParsnip: ah. what's your budget, and what do u want to run on it?
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: use nano instead, its more intuitive imho
<nsdx443> no one ever thought about using hibernation instead of restart when switching to windows for playing games?
<dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip: what is nano ?
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: www, ssh and pidgin
<dabbu> ?
<nsdx443> seems like no one knows it on the internets :)
<mrwhippy> hi all, hope you are all well,
<ActionParsnip> !nano | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Brandano> nsdx443: /me doesn't switch to windows :)
<kazuni> oh, if not too powerful, and your budget can be around 400-500. get an EeePC
<ActionParsnip> nsdx443: ry wine / cedega
<Brandano> nsdx443: I got Oblivion playing on WinE, fairly well
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: got one
<dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip: can i solve this vi problem because in college we use vi editor
<mrwhippy> I have a small problem, i have managed to get vmware server 1.06 running on my server(ubuntu server 8.04) however i cannot get the bridged network running, can anyone help me out please.
<nsdx443> yeah, but there are fps issues with some games, so i'de rather using windows for games
<Brandano> GTA - SA slows down to a crawl if there's two humans on screen, though
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: they may have nano too ;). im not familiar with vi
<kazuni> ActionParsnip: then that should be enough?
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: indeed it is
<kazuni> learn gvim :)
<dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip: in college we have redhat installed ..can i expext that nano is preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: im hoping to get a pda phone with firefox for xul
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: i would
<Dazed> Its still using the automatic dns... what the heck
<kazuni> ActionParsnip: a wince pda or a linux based pda?
<nsdx443> i know it uses pm-hibernate, but i didn't see any argument i can pass to it in order to do soft-reboot
<Dazed> i just changed resolve.conf, dhclient.cong, and set it manually in network options
<dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip: so is there any manual for nano..so that i can become familiar with this
<Dazed> i reboot and its all back to default
<kbrosnan> ActionParsnip: the only thing that has tha currently would be a n810
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: i need xul for amarok remote :)
<kazuni> Ahhhhh
<mrwhippy> dazed: was that to me?
<kazuni> (no idea what it is haha)
<XB23> hey guys
<XB23> is it possible to setup
<Dazed> was to anyone who can help me permanently use a manual dns setting
<ActionParsnip> kazuni: its like xml
<KlrSpz> hey i'm getting "The following packages have been kept back:" from aptitude... what gives?
<mrwhippy> dazed:ah k thought you were answering my question about bridged in vmware
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kazuni> oh
<Dazed> i followed this tutorial and it didnt work
<Dazed> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/14/how-to-setup-opendns-on-ubuntu/
<XB23> is it possible to setup a way so a php script can be called passing a username when a username logs in? so i could for instance echo out something back to the user when they login?
<nsdx443> i wish there were feature like 'apt-get install girlfriend' :(
<KlrSpz> ActionParsnip: why would they be held back from a regular upgrade, but not a dist-upgrade?
<mrwhippy> dazed: have you tried the ubuntu bind9 on the server documentation for dns, not sure if its what you want but might be worth a look
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: cos it affects much, usually is kernel updates etc
<KlrSpz> i thought dist-upgrade was to be more strict on what it upgraded?
<Dazed> nope i havent
<KlrSpz> ActionParsnip: it's just xbmc :S
<dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip: in nano how to write out
<ActionParsnip> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<XB23> is it possible to setup a way so a php script can be called passing a username when a username logs in? so i could for instance echo out something back to the user when they login?
<mrwhippy> XB23:yes you can you can use variables to pass the data around in sessions
<ActionParsnip> !inf xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf xbmc
<KlrSpz> dabbu: ctrl+x
<XB23> mrwhippy: how would i do that
<KlrSpz> ActionParsnip: http://xbmc.org/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_port_project
<mrwhippy> dazed:well wortha look
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: i dont know what that is
<KlrSpz> just gave a link :)
<mrwhippy> xb23:do you know about session data in php?
<jinksys> Dazed: Did you follow do the workaround that was in the bugreport I posted?
<dabbu> ﻿KlrSpz:ok...for not saving the edited one
<nsdx443> has anyone figured how hibernation works in ubuntu? needs help
<Dazed> no ididnt see the bug report
<Dazed> link?
<XB23> mrwhippy: ubuntu session data
<KlrSpz> dabbu: when it says to write out, you can change the filename
<XB23> but php wont create a session when a user logs in via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: hehe very weird
<mrwhippy> xb23: nope mate php session data
<XB23> session data?
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: did dist-upgrade fix it?
<KlrSpz> ActionParsnip: i've gotten it set up and config'd real  nice.. controlling with my xbox360 controller
<KlrSpz> ActionParsnip: yessir, thanks you
<XB23> yeh
<mrwhippy> dazed: getting link for you know
<ActionParsnip> KlrSpz: sweet
<dabbu> ﻿KlrSpz:any guide for nano so that i can become familiar with this
<Dazed> thx
<mrwhippy> dazed: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<KlrSpz> dabbu: man nano
<dabbu> ﻿KlrSpz:ok then
<dabbu> thanks
<mrwhippy> xb23: you would need to grab that i think then use it that way what is it you are trying to do if its long pm me with it
<Dazed> mrwhippy: Thanks but this doesnt look like what i need
<guyzmo> hi
<XB23> what im trying to do mrwhippy is set it so when a user logs in via ssh it passes that users username to php in command line and php returns back a custom motd for that user
<mrwhippy> dazed: scroll down that page and goto the dns bit
<nsdx443> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Hibernation+soft reboot, is it possible?<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Dazed> yeah
<Dazed> this is for running as your own nameservet ho isnt it?
<guyzmo> err... is that a feature that my IDE disk is now seen as a sd? device ?
<mrwhippy> xb23: im no expert on that but could you have a script that runs on login that sets a variable with the username, not sure but does ubuntu have a %username% type thing
<mrwhippy> dazed: yeah thought that was what you were after
<XB23> not sure
<Abed> guys i just have ubunutu on my laptop and i would like to remove it and install new one so anyone???
<mrwhippy> xb23: that would be the way to go i think have a logon script set a value maybe in a text file that you can then access to use as user data
<nsdx443> Where's the hibernation guy? :(
<fprint> Abed, windows
<Abed> fprint ubunutu
<mrwhippy> take it there is no one can tell me how to configure my bridged network around then all
<Shaba1> Hello guys
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: what are you tryin to do?
<fprint> Abed, ah
<Shaba1> I know this is an unbuntu forum. But I have a general linux question,concerning redhat specifically and no on is at the keys there?
<mrwhippy> KlrSpz: i have set up some virtual machines in vmware on an ubuntu server and the network bridge keeps telling me that it cannot connect, i was wondering how and where i can manually edit to put the bridges in
<bazhang> Shaba1, best to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shaba1> where would I look to find out why apache is being loaded at boot up. I need to stop it becasue its loading the wrong version
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: have you tried using nat? or do you NEED bridging?
<bazhang> Shaba1, ie not here
<skep> Shaba1: check the init-scripts in /etc/init.d/*
<KlrSpz> Shaba1: services-admin
<skep> or that
<skep> ;)
<KlrSpz> or update-rc.sh
<KlrSpz> err, update-rc.d
<mrwhippy> klrspz: need bridging, did try a nat but got no where with that either so figured i would concentrate on bridged
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: well bridges are a bicha.. lemme check if i still have my script goin
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: do you have an interface created? like br0?
<ERICH_lap> is it safe to disable gdm in xubuntu?
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: yes, if you don't what a graphical login manager
<ERICH_lap> and not use graphical interface to login?
<fprint> the best font in ubunt is what?
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: you'll also need to set up a ~/.xinitrc for when you want to enter X
<mrwhippy> klrspz: as far as i know i have interfaces created they show up in the server console on the bottom right with the cd drive etc. and i followed the default settings but its not connecting
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: well, can you check ifconfig?
<KlrSpz> see what you have made?
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: no i don't want it. thanks
<mrwhippy> klrspz: on the host or the vm's
<randomnickname> hello everyone
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: so you dont wnat ANY grpahical stuff?
<randomnickname> Does anyone know how I can fix slow internet connection?
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: just for login
<Gnea> ERICH_lap: why disable the gui?
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: first off i hate your name cuz there's too many other ppl with the same start... tab completion fails for it... secondly, you're being very ambiguous.. i'm trying to find out if you want ot ever get into X or not
<Dazed> victory
<Dazed> Thanks for the help :)
<Gnea> KlrSpz: stop.
<KlrSpz> stop what? helping?
<Gnea> KlrSpz: being insulting.
<bazhang> Gnea, what is the problem
<jinksys> No Problem, glad to help
<KlrSpz> ﻿﻿mrwhippy: on the host... btw, here's a scrip i put together a while back to forward from one device to the next (so you can be on diff subnets, which is most likely what your situation)
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: yes i want X, just dont want to use gui for login
<KlrSpz> Gnea: and what was insulting?
<Gnea> 09:39 < KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: first off i hate your name cuz there's too many other ppl with the same start...
<KlrSpz> that's not insulting
<KlrSpz> i didn't sya  it was DUMB
<KlrSpz> just that it's a pita to type, lol
<Gnea> that's just.. wrong.
<KlrSpz> well i'm sorry i hurt your feelings
<mrwhippy> klrspz: thanks pal ill check the subnets as i wont them all on the same subnet anyway
<Dazed> maybe i can get this other problem worked out now too.. anybody manage to get directly into their email boxes with pidgin, without re-entering password?
<ERICH_lap> i dont care if it matters
<mrwhippy> klrspz: i have the ifconfig can i pm you with it
<KlrSpz> mrwhippy: pastebin.com
<Gnea> KlrSpz: well, hate speech is discouraged here. please do not do it again.
<KlrSpz> ﻿﻿﻿ERICH_lap: right, so if you want to go into X, GDM will start a "session" or script that will launch your basis desktop environment.. without GDM, you'll have to start X with the "startx" command, which looks at your ~/.xinitrc to know what environment to load.. otherwise it's just X with nothing
<sjovan> what was the command to get xorg.conf back to default?
<KlrSpz> Gnea: no one is hating except you right now.. i was just stating the fact that there's a lot of ERIC* and it made it hard to type his name
<Gnea> ERICH_lap: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove  <-- that should take care of it
<brutus> how do i make my webcam work in gutsy?i have it inbuilt in a hp laptop...
<KlrSpz> Gnea: but you're not realizing he doesn't know how that's going to really affect the system
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: ok, i've done it before but without making xinitrc
<ERICH_lap> forget which distro i was using
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: there are actually a few scripts it checks before... however I don't think UBUNTU has them by default
<guyzmo> dammit ! I can't get to burn on CD successfully a working ubuntu ISO :-S
<yuri_> hey guys, what's the shortcut for the spinning cube?
<mrwhippy> klrspz: just posted on paste bin mrwhippy username, i have two nics on the host, but just noticed only one showing now they are eth0 eth1, and i am not sure where vmnet8 has come from mate
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: if you read man on 'startx' you'll find more info about that
<guyzmo> I'm trying to burn an amd64 8.04.1 iso
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: using xubuntu, if that matters
<Gnea> !cube | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<guyzmo> and I'm getting "I/O Error Error reading boot CD."
<yuri_> Gnea: thanks
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: fortunately no, xubuntu is the same as ubuntu, but with the xubuntu-desktop package (which is a meta package for xfce) vs ubuntu-desktop which is gnome
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: ahhh
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: but give startx a whirl, and you'll see that it just comes up with a X as a mouse cursor, and a checkered background
<KlrSpz> or crosshatched background anyway
<KlrSpz> it doens't know what to start basically
<anynymous> Hi all
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: this is good for custom sessions, like i have for my media center
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: thanks
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: np
<anynymous> Hello to avryone
<bazhang> KlrSpz, tab completion is your friend; eri<tab> will give his name easily
<tikbalang> hello.
<frybye> hi what video capture appl (from webcams-) other than cheese are folks useing??
<KlrSpz> bazhang: i get like 4 or 5 ppl's names :)
<bazhang> KlrSpz, using xchat? then set to last spoken instead of alphabetical
<KlrSpz> bazhang: actually i'm using pidgin since i don't really irc all that much anymore...
<neukadmin> Hi, where can I download old ubuntu kernels?
<Gnea> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<anynymous> hello all;-)
<KlrSpz> but i might check out xchat for that feature alone
<jinksys> Dazed: What type of email account?
<bazhang> Gnea, please /msg ubottu in private for fun if you wish
<Dazed> hotmail or gmail
<Dazed> neither works properly
<Dazed> it takes me to the login screen and says wrong password
<Dazed> rather than taking me to the inbox
<Dazed> the interesting bit is it tells me the subject lines of my new emails right there in pidgin, so youd think it would work fine
<Dazed> its obviously getting into the account
<cabrioleur> mrwhippy, username is not a variable
<bazhang> Dazed, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: how do i start an xfce session?
<neukadmin> deb packages would be awesome
<cabrioleur> ERICH_lap, change in gdm during login, or startxfce
<Gnea> Dazed: double-check your password input
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: yeah was gunna say, startxfce should do the trick
<ERICH_lap> cabrioleur: im disabling gdm, so just put startxfce in ~./xinitrc?
<Dazed> I'm pretty sure its correct since im signed in right now
<anynymous> can anyone help me, i have a problem with update packege
<Dazed> i can msg people on msn
<tikbalang> can i just copy over an app from one linux distro to another?
<cabrioleur> ERICH_lap, you can copy a startup script into .xinitrc
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: just run startxfce on cli when you want to go into xfce
<Gnea> anynymous: what's the problem, exactly?
<bazhang> anynymous, which package what is the error
<AkariChan> Question: I have ubuntu installed with nvidia drivers installed (so that i can run compiz fusion) but when i use realplayer, all the videos that i play with it, their colors are all inverted. Any idea why and hwo to fix it?
<neukadmin> Can I add something to sources.list so I can pick older kernels via adept?
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: instead of making xinitrc and using startx?
<dido_> anynmous:what is the problem
<bazhang> neukadmin, what do you need them for
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: yeah, startxfce4 is a script that will start X for you
<dabbu> audacity is not able to export file in mp3 format ...?
<KlrSpz> cat /usr/bin/startxfce4
<neukadmin> bazhang the new ones with xen support dont boot at my PC
<Gnea> dabbu: did you install lame?
<AkariChan> any one has any idea ? :|
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: cool thanks
<dabbu> yes
<jpjacobs> are there any reasons left why _not_ to take ubuntu 64bit edition?
<bazhang> neukadmin, which version of ubuntu
<dabbu> ﻿Gnea:yes
<cannonball> AkariChan: Have you tried using mplayer to play the realmedia files?
<neukadmin> AkariChan this is a driver related problem I have the same you may try a new or older driver
<Gnea> dabbu: what command are you using to save with?
<neukadmin> bazhang 8.04.1
<neukadmin> AkariChan its all blue, isnt it?
<dabbu> i am using export from audacity...command ?
<Gnea> dabbu: ah ok - yes, that's what i meant
<AkariChan> neukadmin, thanks, yeah i think its an odler driver
<Nixk490> elle
<AkariChan> cannonball: mplayer plays RM files?
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: it just uses a codec
<cannonball> AkariChan: if you have the realplayer codecs installed and mplayer can find them, yes.
<anynymous> my problem is like this: when i do linux update it reads the packges some like(115 packeges) and then it reads the packege data and what appers is 5 or 4 updates
<dabbu> Gnea:then...
<AkariChan> cannonball/KlrSpz: thanks, let me give that a try.
<Gnea> dabbu: is it giving an error?
<dabbu> yes
<ERICH_lap> KlrSpz: can i test it by just kill x in term without making changes to system,s o if it fails i will be able to get into x on reboot?
<Roy911>  Does anyone know how to enable MP3 streaming with IDJC? Currently it tells me MP3 stream is not available, and as a result, Shoutcast streaming also does not work.
<Gnea> dabbu: what is the error, exactly, and when?
<dabbu> nea:Could not open MP3 encoding library.this is the error
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startxfce4
<dabbu> Gnea:﻿Could not open MP3 encoding library.this is the error
<Gnea> dabbu: running hardy?
<KlrSpz> ERICH_lap: and if that fails for whatever reason and drops back out, just ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dabbu> Gnea:yes
<neukadmin> bazhang neither 2.6.24.16 nor 2.6.24.19 work they simply stop at bootup with ata3: timeout waiting for ADMA LEGACY CLEAR AND IDLE, stat 0x0
<Gnea> dabbu: and the results of this command?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep liblame
<randomnickname> does anyone know how I can use the ./configure command?
<Shaba1> thanks skep
<Shaba1> and KlrSpz
<bazhang> neukadmin, those are only two you have?
<Gnea> !compile | randomnickname
<ubottu> randomnickname: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<everton137> Hi, how can I know wich device my microphone is using? I'm trying to record on audacity, but the recording is tooo low. Only device /dev/dsp2 works. Meanwhile, using skype sound is OK and it's using device "ALSA: Default"
<KlrSpz> np
<randomnickname> I have navigated to the folder and it won't let me install
<dabbu> Gnea:no result...blank
<Shaba1> I am not on that machine right now so I cannot physically check that.
<cabrioleur> randomnickname, it's not a command, it's a script. When you type ./configure --help it will display all options.
<randomnickname> ok
<Gnea> dabbu: ah - sudo apt-get install liblame0   - after it's installed, try again
<dabbu> Gnea:ok
<Shaba1> but will that be a line init.d or an actuall file in the init.d directory (if it is a directory)
<bazhang> Shaba1, this is not Red Hat support channel
<AkariChan> KlrSpz: in Real Player, under Preference -> hardware -> disable XVideo will make ti work, but its' as if there were not acceleration on the video (really boxy looking)
<AkariChan> the video will play, but it's ugly
<anynymous> gnea: how do i do update without checking state packge information
<Gnea> anynymous: update of what?
<neukadmin> bazhang I could try to get the 17 but I doubt it would work
<anynymous> of the linux upgrade
<neukadmin> bazhang I couldnt have a try with different kernels as I dont know where to get them
<kaushal> hi
<bazhang> neukadmin, what you are proposing sounds risky; you can search in synaptic but I would recommend against it
<kaushal>  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 Linux Desktop
<kaushal> I am trying to configure Tata Indicom Data Card on it
<Gnea> anynymous: impossible.
<Gothfunc> can you delete files that are assigned to your group and that have g+w?
<Gnea> !hi | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anynymous> Gnea so can you tell me where to find the config files of the package state information
<Gnea> anynymous: why?
<anynymous> i cant make an update in my ubuntu 8.04 linux
<neukadmin> bazhang I thought installing a kernel via synaptic would be the least risky way to do it. Thing is: I desperately need xen working on this machine and it doesnt matter if I have to reinstall ubuntu
<Gnea> anynymous: is it giving you an error?
<bork> Is there any reason ssh-keygen would still be generated blacklisted keys in Hardy?
<anynymous> only by the synaptic packges i can install programs
<Gothfunc> -rw-rw-r-- 1 www-data web 63920178 2008-08-15 15:11 2008-08-15_03-11-25_test_snapshot.tar.gz  <-- can't rm the file even though i'm logged in as a user in group 'web'.  is that normal behaviour?
<AkariChan> what's the command to list all process ?
<Gnea> anynymous: quit synaptic, open a terminal, and type the following please:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> neukadmin, I understand your dilemma; could you give a bit more info so I can look at launchpad for any possible bugs/workarounds
<Gnea> AkariChan: ps -axf
<AkariChan> Gnea: thanks
<bad_alloc> i
<anynymous> Gnea: when i do check for upgrades it checks and finds like 115 updates but after that linux checks the package administrator and whanshis all of the updates so i get none
<dabb1> ﻿Gnea:thanks ...now my audacity is working
<Gnea> dabb1: cheers, enjoy
<tleuser> 123456
<Gnea> anynymous: whanshis?
<bazhang> tleuser, english please
<anynymous> disapeers
<AkariChan> playing real media video using mplayer will cause errors.. (i have real player 11 installed). Any Idea why?
<Gnea> "disappears", ok
<F1l1p3> join #ubuntu-br
<AkariChan> actually its just stuck, and i have to kill -9 it
<neukadmin> bazhang I see: I use: opteron 165, 2GB ram, A8n SLI deluxe ; Kubuntu 8.04.1 ; xen 3.1 ; both xen kernels show this error: ata3: timeout waiting for ADMA LEGACY CLEAR AND IDLE, stat 0x0 , right after that, the system reboots; I have 3 NICs ; sda is the only HDD ; one DVD Drive is attached yet;
<Gnea> anynymous: try this then: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<F1l1p3> join #ubuntubrasil
<Pipsmann_> JANINE???
<izike> i am having problem when using ubuntu 8.04, it seems that when i start the networking the whole computer work slow VERY SLOW, it take years to open applications..., when i dont start the network it work just fine, what could be the problem?
<Pipsmann_> DEBBIE???
<Pipsmann_> is hemd. von euch daaa?
<FloodBot1> Pipsmann_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pipsmann_> was?
<Gnea> !de | Pipsmann_
<ubottu> Pipsmann_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols_> !de | Pipsmann_
<everton137> Hi, I have these options for sound input on audacity OSS (dsp, dsp1 e dsp2), ALSA (via8237 - hw:0,0; via8237 - hw:0,1; SAA 7134 PCM - hw:1,0; default; USB camera), e Jack audio connection kit. How can I know what is the correct? skype has "Alsa: default" as option and it works fine, but in audacity, only works when I choose OSS dsp2. Can someone help me, please?
<wols_> izike: how do you startk networking, what network setup and which process is using all the CPU?
<izike> wols_:nothing use the cpu, it seems like it wait for sometime out...., the network is just wired network, when it not connect the machine work fast
<Gnea> everton137: that question will probably be better answered in #audacity
<izike> after applications get opened they work fast...
<everton137> Gnea, thanks, I will try it!
<alpha255> izike i'd double check the ip mask dns and gtwy numbers
<anynymous> thanks Gnea i try to that in the shell "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<minus198> Hi.. I accidentally did: rm thing * in my directory, is there a way to recover files that have been removed?
<izike> alpha255:why should it cause slow startup of programs?
<wols_> izike: how did you check that nothing is using your CPU?
<dabb1> problem:when my network connection goes slow then my gtalk account get disconnected and then pidgin uses 100% of my CPU untill it connect again...any way to resolve this ?
<izike> wols_:top give me 90% idle
<xnv> !recover | minus198
<ubottu> minus198: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<neukadmin> bazhang if there is something I forgot to say, please tell me
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: i think you can install the restricted codecs?
<AkariChan> Question: how do i install a real player decoder for gmplayer/gtotem?
<AkariChan> just wondering how? :)
<AkariChan> apt-get install ?
<guyzmo> there's an howto on mplayer's site
<dabb1> ﻿when my network connection goes slow then my gtalk account get disconnected and then pidgin uses 100% of my CPU untill it connect again...any way to resolve this ?
<bazhang> neukadmin, found a link but it is german; just let me read for a second :)
<guyzmo> and I think there's a nonfree codec package in ubuntu
<anynymous> Gnea : not luck it gave me 2 programs to update and one of them is not authenticated.
<astra-xwork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882185&goto=nextoldest
<astra-xwork> I have that exact same error. anyone know a good way to fix it if your server is remote?
<AkariChan> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<neukadmin> bazhang I think Ill get along with german ^^
<AkariChan> i guess i am installing them now :)
<Gnea> astra-xwork: try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<Shteff> s
<kaushal> hi
<Shteff> hi
<Shteff> where ya from?
<frybye> lo
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: which package?
<astra-xwork> Gnea, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<Shteff> ?
<kaushal> Shteff, hi
<Gnea> astra-xwork: is it barfing on the same package?
<Shteff> hi kaus
<guyzmo> AkariChan - no, you have to install an application that gives you other sources
<frybye> Shteff: this is a support channel - not general chat..
<guyzmo> but I don't remember its name
<AkariChan> KlrSpz: thank you
<kaushal> I am using Tata Indicom data card
<Gnea> anynymous: could you please pastebin the entire output?
<AkariChan> i will try that
<astra-xwork> Gnea, any package, it keeps saying "dpkg --configure -a' to correct it
<Shteff> how can i go to general
<astra-xwork> and then i get the same redudant error
<kaushal> I am trying to configure it on Ubuntu 8.04 Linux Desktop
<Shteff> this is my first time here
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: i think the pkg you're installing is just flash
<Gnea> astra-xwork: okay, could you please pastebin the output of "dpkg --configure -a"?
<KlrSpz> but i might be wrong
<anynymous> yaniv@yaniv-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<anynymous> Reading package lists... Done
<anynymous> Building dependency tree
<anynymous> Reading state information... Done
<anynymous> 0 משודרגים, 0 מותקנים חדשים, 0 יוסרו ו-1 לא ישודרגו.
<anynymous> yaniv@yaniv-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> anynymous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AkariChan> oh
<frybye> see at top of di9alogfue for a link to click for the ubuntu off topic channel..
<kaushal> when i run
<AkariChan> because i tried to make mplayer forced to play rm and it just crashes (well idont have the codec installed it hink that's why)
<kaushal> sudo wvdial
<kaushal> i get
<anynymous> my ubuntu is in hebrew as you see
<KlrSpz> AkariChan: right
<kaushal> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory
<astra-xwork> http://pastebin.ca/1173033
<astra-xwork> that is my error
<Gnea> 2.6.26 is out?
<anynymous> the command 'dpkg --configure -a' doesnt show anything
<Gnea> anynymous: didn't ask for that. asked for output of:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<outlier> Does anyone have any clues about how to set up a multi-monitor configuration under Hardy?  The old setup I used with Dapper / Fiesty appears obsolete.
<Gnea> astra-xwork: i don't even see a package for 2.6.26 - did you compile it yourself or are you running intrepid?
<astra-xwork> Gnea, nope 8.04. this is a vds in germany.
<astra-xwork> there pre-built ubuntu install
<Gnea> astra-xwork: vds?
<astra-xwork> dedicated server
<Gnea> ok
<astra-xwork> not sure how to fix this with apt
<Gnea> astra-xwork: but, that still doesn't explain where the kernel package came from...
<astra-xwork> Gnea, no it is an anomaly indeed
<Gnea> 8.04.1 is topped out at 2.6.24
<astra-xwork> anyway to trick apt-get past this?
<astra-xwork> i am trying another reboot
<astra-xwork> debian systems have been nerve-racking lately
<astra-xwork> i miss ports trees
<bazhang> neukadmin, this may be related; the other link was someone with the same predicament but no workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216624
<Gnea> astra-xwork: well, 2.6.26 is only in intrepid, which is supported in #ubuntu+1 - best to ask there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216624 in linux "dom0 hangs on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<odb|fidel> hello. Playing with samba on 8.04 - i have added 4 users, all users are in the same group, but only one canb access a smb share
<odb|fidel> while those other users get an wrong user / password error message
<odb|fidel> googling for ubuntu & smb problem showed tons of related hit. IS there a general problem on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Gnea> astra-xwork: otherwise, i would:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 2.6.26 && apt-get remove <packagenames_that_contain_2.6.26_linux-image>
<odb|fidel> wondering what i am missing right now, cause one user works just perfect
<neukadmin> bazhang I couldnt see the first link (i still dont get along with irssi) but it may be one of mine, I asked the same question at ubuntuusers.de and ubuntu-forum.de
<Gnea> !samba | odb|fidel
<ubottu> odb|fidel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> odb|fidel: did you make sure to set permissions correctly?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/firstnewpost/36851/2-6-24-16-xen-2-6-24-19-xen.html neukadmin here is the link
<odb|fidel> Gnea: atm all those 4 users have same permissions
<odb|fidel> 3 dont work one is working
<anynymous> Gnea here is my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37745/
<Eion> grub gives me "error 17" when I start the computer, anyone know how to fix this?
<odb|fidel> sounds crazy i know
<Gnea> odb|fidel: okay - you should ask in #samba, they would know better
<AkariChan> udang
<AkariChan> that didnt work
<neukadmin> bazhang this is exactly the bug that occurs on my PC! but  there seems to be no workaround or something, what can I do now?
<Gnea> anynymous: dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvinit-utils_2.86.ds1-38+etchnhalf.1_i386.deb
<bazhang> neukadmin, I would recommend filing a bug for that; as to your predicament, do earlier versions of ubuntu work with that? Not really sure what to suggest here.
<Scorcher> an1 know how to recover from the current 8.10 upgrade?
<SamOrpheus> hi
<bazhang> Scorcher, ibex?
<Gnea> Scorcher: recover?
<SamOrpheus> how can i make alias ?
<Scorcher> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Scorcher, reinstall
<Scorcher> Gnea: yes recover
<SamOrpheus> i tryed.. alias mirc_start="irssi" but it doesnt work it.
<Eion> I'm unable to start my computer. grub gives me error 17, and I have no clue what to do
<Gnea> SamOrpheus: alias mycommand='other_command -argument -option'
<Scorcher> bazhang: reninstall 8.04 from disk you mean?
<Gnea> Scorcher: recover WHAT?
<bazhang> Scorcher, yes
<neukadmin> bazhang I didnt try other versions yet. Centos 5.2 worked, maybe I should have a try with feasty amd64?
<SamOrpheus> Gnea: i try it
<Scorcher> Gnea: to a working 8.04
<bazhang> neukadmin, what about gutsy
<Gnea> Scorcher: what bazhang said.
<bazhang> Eion, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Eion, this is a dual boot, correct?
<SamOrpheus> Gnea,
<Eion> bazhang: the latest
<SamOrpheus> ersin@ersinolmez:~$ alias irssi='mirc -argument -option'
<SamOrpheus> ersin@ersinolmez:~$ mirc
<SamOrpheus> bash: mirc: command not found
<Eion> No
<FloodBot1> SamOrpheus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scorcher> Gnea: ok, yeah it trys to load X11 then fails with an internal error on boot, then goes into the standard linux login...  then try to login and it says file system is read only and wont let me login
<Eion> bazhang: It's not
<neukadmin> bazhang oh, I missed gutsy, Ill download it and have a try
<wols_> Scorcher: you want to run mirc when typing "irssi"
<bazhang> neukadmin, sorry not to have a better option
<anynymous> i dont advice you upgrading to 8.04 , i have ubuntu 8.04 and it gives me lots of problems
<bazhang> anynymous, please pastebin sources.list
<Scorcher> wols_: ?
<stapel> I need to create an install script that adds an entry to the crontab. Does anyone know how to do that?
<wols_> anynymous: that is useless advice and anecdotal
<wols_> Scorcher: was for SamOrpheus, sorry
<Scorcher> wols_: its all good
<Gnea> !paste | SamOrpheus
<ubottu> SamOrpheus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SamOrpheus> wols_ hım
<neukadmin> bazhang no problem
<wols_> SamOrpheus: your alias is utterly wrong
<bazhang> Eion, could you describe your situation a bit more please? is this on an external hd? clarify if you will
<Gnea> SamOrpheus: yeah, mirc is a windows program... you'd need to do the whole wine \path\to\mirc.exe thing
<anynymous> Gnea here is my !pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37745/
<SamOrpheus> no no
<nixnoob> pew pew
<wols_> Gnea: I think he wants to run irssi whent yping "mirc" but for this his allias is bassackwards
<SamOrpheus> i wanna example gnea,
<Scorcher> which 8.04 iso should i use?
<Gnea> !intrepid | Scorcher
<ubottu> Scorcher: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<bazhang> anynymous, need to see sources.list
<wols_> SamOrpheus: the normal desktop one for your cpu arch
<stapel> ﻿I need to create an install script that adds an entry to the crontab. Does anyone know how to do that?
<SamOrpheus> Gnea alias mirc_start="irssi" ?
<bazhang> Scorcher, 32bit most likely; do you have amd or intel
<SamOrpheus> it's true ?
<Gnea> SamOrpheus: alias ls='ls -a'
<Eion> bazhang: No this is on a laptop. I restarded the laptop using shutdown -r now. there was a problem, and I figured it was my USB-memory, so I removed it and rebooted the computer, and since then, grub has been giving me Error: 17 at stage 1.5
<Scorcher> baz i have 64bit
<Scorcher> I mea lts 1
<Scorcher> or which is the latest
<Scorcher> gnea: yeah i know....  i took a risk to see what would happen
<bazhang> Scorcher, the 804.1 then amd or intel
<anynymous> bazhang: i tried to download a new sources.list and i copied it to the right directory but it still didn't help
<Gnea> Scorcher: i'm just saying... you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<SamOrpheus> alias mirc_start='irssi'
<leeping2008> Hey there, my mouse isn't working .. can anyone tell me the necessary steps to get it to work?  Thanks :)
<wols_> Gnea: he asks about 8.04 so why there?
<Scorcher> baz: 8.041 u mean?
<astra-xwork> thanks Gnea
<bazhang> anynymous, please paste to paste.ubuntu.com not here and give us the url
<Scorcher> gnea: tru
<Gnea> astra-xwork: yw
<wols_> !doesn't work | leeping2008
<ubottu> leeping2008: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> Scorcher, right; which cpu do you have amd or intel
<Scorcher> intel
<Gnea> wols_: because maybe it's a known issue and they know how to fix it
<dabb1> how to enable..show line number in nano ?
<bazhang> Scorcher, the 32bit then
<wols_> bazhang: that would matter how? both makers have 32 and 64bit cpus
<wols_> bazhang: why?
<leeping2008> When I move the mouse, the pointer doesn't move on the screen
<Scorcher> baz: yeah but I had the 64bit system in the first place... worked fine
<wols_> leeping2008: in X? check your Xorg.0.log
<stapel> ﻿﻿I need to create an install script that adds an entry to the crontab. Does anyone know how to do that?
<wols_> !repeat | stapel
<ubottu> stapel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> wols_, just a judgment call; he is recovering from an ibex install
<anynymous> thanks Gnea i'll try it
<leeping2008> The mouse appears to be correctly configured in Xorg.0.log
<offline> i can't start vmware after updating linux image
<leeping2008> Actually, the mouse had been working on a clean install of Hardy, but after I used apt-get upgrade, it stopped responding
<Gnea> offline: #vmware
<wols_> offline: you need a new vmware kernel module for your new kernel
<leeping2008> I have rebooted since then and it still doesn't work
<SkinnYPup> offline: you probably need new modules
<Eion> Anyone think I can solve my problem with error 17 by reinstalling grub?
<offline> thanks all. but how do i get the needed modules?
<bazhang> Eion, your usb memory? did you load the mbr on to that?
<SkinnYPup> leeping2008: see if there is a backup copy of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<Eion> bazhang: No, it just happened to be in the computer when I rebooted
<Eion> and I was given alot of errors
<wols_> Eion: yes. without the usb module plugged in
<offline> oh ok, i guess i'm gonna go to #vmware :D
<wols_> !grub | Eion
<ubottu> Eion: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leeping2008> There is no backup copy of xorg.conf
<wols_> leeping2008: why should there be?
<Eion> No, when it was plugged in. then I removed the usb, and rebooted the computer, then I recieved error 17. I do not have a dualboot
<dkulchenko> I've cloned a disk onto SATA, I've reinstalled GRUB, and GRUB starts from the new disk, but the GRUB on the new disk loads the old disk. what gives?
<leeping2008> wols_, there might be a backup copy if my Xorg.conf was modified
<leeping2008> and I wanted to revert back to the original
<wols_> dkulchenko: you need to change your menu.lst too
<dkulchenko> wols_: what do i need to change in there?
<wols_> leeping2008: what was updated exactly?
<leeping2008> I had to press the reset button on the mouse :P Sorry for the troubles, everyone .. it works now
<wols_> dkulchenko: a few lines beginning with #
<SkinnYPup> leeping2008: Lol glad its working
<vallhalla81> is there a way to upgrade to ubuntu 8.4 64 distro from the standard?
<dkulchenko> wols_: do i need to update ROOT:UUID...
<wols_> vallhalla81: bi
<wols_> vallhalla81: no
<Scorcher> do these isos get burned on DVD or CD?
<wols_> dkulchenko: among others
<wols_> Scorcher: either works
<wirenik> scorcher: either one
<vallhalla81> wols_: just a re install then?
<wols_> vallhalla81: yes
<dkulchenko> wols_: is there something to automate this, like in Mandriva?
<Scorcher> thanks
<wirenik> oops, wols_ beat me to it
<wols_> dkulchenko: no
<kaushal> hi
<vallhalla81> wols_: ah well okies thankyou
<anynymous> here is my pastebin of sources.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37749/
<vallhalla81> hardy gibbon?
<wols_> vallhalla81: that does not exist. hardy heron does tho
<kaushal> I am getting
<kaushal> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<vallhalla81> yes that is what i was thinking
<kaushal> when i see the man pages
<anynymous> truly i don't think that's the problem it connects to all servers downloads the packages info and when it reads administrator packges it doesnt show even one
<kaushal> The link was terminated by the modem hanging up.
<wols_> !enter | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> anynymous: I'm not sure how that's supposed to help...
<malkiq> guys is may i ask about Aircrack-NG
<kaushal> what could be the issue
<Gnea> !ask | malkiq
<ubottu> malkiq: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> kaushal: check your logs
<malkiq> Gnea: atheros 5006eg is it supportd
<malkiq> because  i have already hacked with win
<wols_> malkiq: depends on your driver
<bazhang> Eion, boot with the live cd then scroll down that grub link from earlier (the command line info) and follow what it says
<malkiq> how to change it
<Gnea> !wireless | malkiq
<ubottu> malkiq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> malkiq: check for yourself
<malkiq> 10x
<KarlaJ> HiHey guys.. I am trying to watch movies.. They are shwoing, however I am not getting any sounds.. help would be most appreciated
<malkiq> Gnea: 10x a lot
<Strife89> Is anyone here handy with a script?
<wols_> !sound | KarlaJ
<ubottu> KarlaJ: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols_> !anyone|strife89
<ubottu> strife89: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dkulchenko> thanks, wols_! works now
<Strife89> What I want to do is, I keep a copy of my entire flash drive in a folder. I want to update the folder periodically, but I do not want to copy EVERYTHING every time.
<wols_> Strife89: man rsync
<Gnea> Strife89: rsync
<Strife89> Syntax, please?
<wols_> Strife89: man rsync
<Gnea> Strife89: man rsync
<ShockUBT> i don't understand, is skippy not under apt-get?
<Strife89> man rsync folder 1 folder 2 ?
<ShockUBT> apt-get install skippy turns up nothing
<Scorcher> whats the latest kernal being used in 8.401?
<bazhang> Strife89, they are telling you to read the manual
<SkinnYPup> Strife89: Man =manual
<Gnea> Strife89: man man
<Strife89> Point taken......
<KarlaJ> wols_, My sound is working, its with movieplayers its not
<Gnea> Strife89: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-backup-using-rsync-in-ubuntu.html
<wols_> KarlaJ: start the player from an xterm and look four outputs
<Strife89> Gena: Thanks. :)
<kaushal> wols_, I get Modem hangup Connection terminated
<Gnea> Strife89: you might also want to check out #rsync
<KarlaJ> wols_, Im new with linux,, one day been using it so have no idea how
<bazhang> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-backup-using-rsync-in-ubuntu.html Strife89
<Scorcher> whats the latest kernal being used in 8.401?
<bazhang> haha
<Gnea> :)
<ShockUBT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skippy
<ShockUBT> why doesn't apt-get turn that up
<Eion> bazhang: when I do "find /boot/grub/stage1", I get "Error 15: File not found"
<AlexMax> Are there any alternatives to PuTTY on Linux?  I want to be able to store SSH connection information which rules out using a normal console, and I like to know my alternatives for terminals in Linux
<Gnea> Scorcher: linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic
<SkinnYPup> KarlaJ: Also double click on the speaker icon and see if anything is muted.
<ShockUBT> says it's in gutsy
<the_darkside_986> I'm trying to install a network printer--Brother MFC-8860DN--but it's not exactly on the list of available printer drivers and I installed some binary Brother drivers packages already. I'm on Hardy 64-bit.
<Gnea> AlexMax: i usually just do a: apt-cache search ssh
<AlexMax> woah, learn something new everyday
<jrib> AlexMax: console is not ruled out: you can setup connections in ~/.ssh/config
<AlexMax> i've been using debian since sarge was testing
<bazhang> Eion, check in bios that the disk is detected
<AlexMax> and dit know that
<dabb1> Is there any alternative for ccproxy in ubuntu
<dabb1> ?
<dabb1> ?
<dabb1> ?
<FloodBot1> dabb1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KarlaJ> SkinnYPup, The sound is working fine, i can see youtube clips etc its just for the movies, vlc, mplayuer, kaffein etc
<Eion> bazhang: erh, sorry I'm really new to Linux, how do I do that?
<AlexMax> the_darkside_986: I have a brother MFC somethingsomething that also isnt exactly listed in ubuntu.  The printer that ubuntu suggests works 100% fine for me.
<prosthetics> Hi guys
<Gnea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prosthetics> is there a driver for 8.04  for the new ati cards?
<anynymous> Gena: thanks gena i opend update and it said it neads to change the file "etc/init.d/rc.local"  and it tells me to restart
<wols_> the_darkside_986: we don't support brother supplied drivers. see linuxprinting.org to see what and how it is supported
<the_darkside_986> I got these from the Ubuntu multiverse repos
<wols_> prosthetics: tried fglrx?
<Gnea> anynymous: that's weird... but okay, is the problem resolved?
<lwizardl> hi
<prosthetics> wols: new to ubuntu, how do i go about getting it?
<dabb1> is there any alternative for ccproxy in ubuntu
<prosthetics> just search it on the package manager gui?
<wols_> !fglrx > prosthetics
<ubottu> prosthetics, please see my private message
<prosthetics> thx wols :)
<jamie25> Hello, I am following the step by step guide on installing Google Earth from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth and i am stumped on step 4. I downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin to the desktop. I then went to the terminal. I typed cd ~Desktop. Then i typed chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin and I got an error chmod: cannot access `GoogleEarthLinux.bin': No such file or directory
<lwizardl> anyone here know how to setup and configure point of sales machines?
<wols_> !anyone > lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl, please see my private message
<Gnea> jamie25: you're better off installing from medibuntu
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4587202&postcount=9 Eion check this thread
<Gnea> !medibuntu | jamie25
<ubottu> jamie25: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols_> jamie25: apt-get googlearth from medibuntu
<wols_> !medibuntu > jamie25
<ubottu> jamie25, please see my private message
<Gnea> !anyone | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BradJ[work]> I have ubuntu server running in a vmware session on xp, how do I get the vmware tools to install so that I have the bridged connection?
<anynymous> Gneai think so the problem was with the config file of the update manager not the sources.lst but to be sure i have to reboot
<the_darkside_986> I'm also trying to figure out how to use a linksys wpsm54g print server whose IP address is "192.168.1.93"
<abhinay> the separate /home partition is still a good a idea ?
<Gnea> anynymous: ok
<wols_> BradJ[work]: you don't need vmware tools for that
<outlier> abhinay: I think so
<BradJ[work]> wols_: oh? I can't get internet access though
<wols_> BradJ[work]: #vmware
<Gnea> BradJ[work]: that's a configuration thing with ubuntu in vmware itself, nothing to do with vmware-tools
<BradJ[work]> ok, thanks
<anynymous> thank you Gena for the help  I'm going ByeBye
<AlexMax> oh christ putty wants GTK1.2
<AlexMax> no, no, no, my eyes
<Guest48589> im having an issue booting windows....
<lwizardl> Gnea, I'm trying to setup a retail pos system and not having any luck with Linux applications for it all I find are designed for resturants and not retail. so I'm trying to find someone that has done it and could help me with the software used
<Gnea> anynymous: np. and it's knee-ah, not Gena ;)
<Scorcher> why is the DVD iso so much bigger than CD?  What more is on it?
<bazhang> lwizardl, you mean a kiosk?
<KarlaJ> !codex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codex
<wols_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> lwizardl: have you looked at freshmeat.net?
<KarlaJ> Ah thanks
<bazhang> Guest48589, is this a dual boot with ubuntu?
<qwertyasdf> Hi, total noob on ubuntu here. I need help getting my wireless network card to work, and connecting to the network at home. I'm on a very old machine, an Aopen 1847. Don't know very much about this machine unfortunately, hopefully somebody out there can help me get this fixed!
<Guest48589> installed ubunut, deleted an old partition and formated to install too, turned that partition had windows pagefile.sys on it, now when i try to boot windows it hangs at welcome screen
<lwizardl> bazhang, kiosk would be what a customer would use to browse a catalog etc, correct? if so nope not what I need
<SkinnYPup> KarlaJ: There is also the forum, heres the multimedia section http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<anynymous> Thank you all ByeBye ....rebooting
<wols_> qwertyasdf: what wlan chip?
<the_darkside_986> How do I use a "linksys wpsm54g printserver" on Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit when its address is "192.168.1.93"?
<Guest48589> bazhang: yes dual boot
<florinel> guys...does anyone know why php5.load and php5.conf don't exist in mods-available for apache2?  I did install libapache2-mod-php5
<lwizardl> Gnea, yeah I have even searched through ubuntuforums
<batsquid> i need to transfer files from my old server hdd to the newly installed server hdd. i have sucessfully started the computer with both disks (seen by bios) but i cant find it - how do i mount the old hdd?
<bazhang> Guest48589, and windows does not boot but ubuntu does? is that it?
<wols_> batsquid: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest48589> bazhang: right now im booting to a live cd, but  thats an issue with grub my ubuntu install is fine
<bazhang> Guest48589, which was installed first? windows or ubuntu
<Guest48589> bazhang: ubuntu
<Guest48589> bazhang: which is why grub needs to be re-setup
<bazhang> Guest48589, then check the first grub link
<simplexio> does anyone know howto enable performance measuring on fly, i mean get some hard data about latency etc.. ?
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qwertyasdf> wols: dont know, maybe this: MiniPCI 802.11b wireless module with antenna?(optional)
<florinel> guys...does anyone know why php5.load and php5.conf don't exist in mods-available for apache2?  I did install libapache2-mod-php5
<Gnea> !dualboot | Guest48589
<ubottu> Guest48589: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wols_> qwertyasdf: that's not a chip name
<batsquid> wols_ ok, that shows the disk as /dev/hdb - great! so how do i access it now?
<wols_> qwertyasdf: lspci
<AlexMax> I installed a wine program a while back.  I have since removed wine and deleted the .wine directory, but the menu entry still appears.  I can disable it in alacarte, but it never truely goes away.  I've looked around in .config/menus for an entry for it, but I can't seem to locate it.  Where else could it be hiding?
<bazhang> Guest48589, the one above about recovering after installing windows
<wols_> batsquid:it should show more than hdb. mount the partitin on it
<Guest48589> bazhang: i know how to do that, but right now im having an issue with windows due to the pagefile.sys being previously stored on partition that doesnt exist anymore
<TATTOO> HI EVERY ONE!
<wols_> Guest48589: that's not a ubuntu problem. ask #windows
<Gnea> !caps | TATTOO
<ubottu> TATTOO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest48589> bazhang: is there a way i can assign a drive letter from ubuntu or something, i need to make a G drive
<bazhang> Guest48589, then that would be a question for ##windows
<batsquid> !hi | TATTOO
<ubottu> TATTOO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> Guest48589: not possible. linux has no driveletters. you can mount stuff tho
<Guest48589> wols_: well windows was fine till i had to make room for ubuntu...thats all im saying
<TATTOO> sorry forgot i had caps lock on!
<wols_> Guest48589: all we say is that broken windows is not our concern. we only deal with ubuntu
<wols_> Guest48589: you are wrong here. go to ##windows
<Gnea> :)
<r_zajac> hi i build ubuntu from scratch using bootstrap. no i have problems running my xul applicatons it's like its not loading images
<AlexMax> caps lock is the most useless key on the keyboard, there should be an easy way to hardwire it to something useful like Ctrl
<bazhang> Guest48589, if they are both fine in the grub then the windows channel would be the correct one to ask in
<Slart> AlexMax: it's like those little warning flags you put on kids bicycles.. =)
<ivo_> i need to write program that recording in real time. I now work with ubuntu 7.10, kernel real-time, my question: is it enough if I use typical sound card drivers (ALSA) ??
<AlexMax> Guest48589: I wouldn't say that 'we don't care' but if windows is broken then ##windows would know better how to fix things
<batsquid> wols_ where would the disk be if it would be mounted already by ubuntu?
<wols_> batsquid: "mount"
<wols_> ivo_: you can't use anything else. and it all depends on your real time requirements. Linux doesn't do hard realtime
<TATTOO> Lol! does anyone now if there's any voice dictation software for ubuntu
<Guest48589> i suppose i will ask in there
<wols_> TATTOO: there is ViaVoice and possibly dragon naturally speaking. neither is free
<munkyeetr> is there support for intel 965 chipset in either 7.10 or 8.04?
<wols_> munkyeetr: in both
<thingfish> yes, in both
<TATTOO> ithanks kenneth
<ivo_> wols_ ok, so if i use microkernel like RTLinux it will be better? but i'm worry about driver for sound card, for example there is special driver for COM (rt_com) but don't exist special real time driver for sound card :/
<munkyeetr> thanks, is that out of the box support, or with a kernel recompilation? (i am checking for a friend)
<wols_> !hcl | munkyeetr
<ubottu> munkyeetr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thingfish> munkyeetr: out of the box
<munkyeetr> thank you much!
<batsquid> wols_ thanks for you help :)
<jamie25> Ok so i typed in sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and downloaded the list. I also went to where it says install individual packages. Google earth has so many packages Im not too sure which one to download
<AkariChan> what's a good torrent client for linux?
<AkariChan> other than azureus
<Gnea> !torrent | AkariChan
<ubottu> AkariChan: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Guest7071> hi everyone
<AkariChan> thank you
<Ander> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ.....Äîáðî Ïîæàëîâàòü Íà Íîâûé IRC Server....Ïåðåä Òåì Êàê çàéòè Íà Íåãî,1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667  ...Äåíåã Çà Èíòåðåíò Åñò Ìàëî....[Áëàãîäàðþ Çà Âíèìàíèå] Íåçàáûâàåì Ïðèâîäèòü Äðóçåé
<Ander> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ.....Äîáðî Ïîæàëîâàòü Íà Íîâûé IRC Server....Ïåðåä Òåì Êàê çàéòè Íà Íåãî,1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667  ...Äåíåã Çà Èíòåðåíò Åñò Ìàëî....[Áëàãîäàðþ Çà Âíèìàíèå] Íåçàáûâàåì Ïðèâîäèòü Äðóçåé
<Ander> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ.....Äîáðî Ïîæàëîâàòü Íà Íîâûé IRC Server....Ïåðåä Òåì Êàê çàéòè Íà Íåãî,1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667  ...Äåíåã Çà Èíòåðåíò Åñò Ìàëî....[Áëàãîäàðþ Çà Âíèìàíèå] Íåçàáûâàåì Ïðèâîäèòü Äðóçåé
<ewomer> can anyone help me with ciscos vpnclient
<FloodBot1> Ander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AkariChan> i wish utorrent works in utorrent
<trikdo> I use uTorrent
<batsquid> AkariChan my girlfriend uses µtorrent via wine or cedega i think
<Slart> AkariChan: deluge is one
<AkariChan> ah
<AkariChan> yeah i was gonna try utorrent on wine
<trikdo> uTorrent was made for Wine :)
<AkariChan> as posted on http://news.softpedia.com/news/uTorrent-under-Ubuntu-in-3-Easy-Steps-49037.shtml
<batsquid> AkariChan then you should make sure you get latest version..
<AkariChan> 1.8?
<AkariChan> or do u mean, wine?
<batsquid> AkariChan of wine/cedega
<Guest7071> transmission my fav
<AkariChan> what is cedega?
<AkariChan> !cedega | $me
<ubottu> $me: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<AkariChan> ah
<skunk> hi, how can i mount my external HD?
<the_darkside_986> I have no idea how to use a Brother MFC-8860DN on a network via linksys wpsm54g printServer on Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit... has anyone successfully done this yet?
<Guest7071> whats it formated in
<skunk> ntfs
<Guest7071> are you on ubuntu
<skunk> yes
<Guest7071> plug the drive in it should start up
<Guest7071> if not check places
<trikdo> ﻿Hello, if anybody knows the secret to fixing touchpad configuration, I'd love some help. When opening GSynaptics, I get a message telling me I need 'SHMCOnfig' 'true'. The problem is, I already have that, and the weird thing is that GSynaptics works about half the time. Every time I restart, I have about 50% of it working, 50% of it giving me that error...
<prosthetics> and im back
<kieren__> yo
<skunk> when i connect it i get an error saying me impossible to mount ..
<skunk> only root can do it
<Guest7071> sudo
<Guest7071> check mnt find drive
<Guest7071> then
<samphippen> hi, i've set up an apache webserver with php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 and when i load a test script it asks me if i want to download the php file what am i doing wrong?
<Guest7071> sudo mount drive to mount point
<jrib> !lamp > samphippen
<ubottu> samphippen, please see my private message
<jrib> samphippen: I have to go, but I guarantee you that if you follow the troubleshooting section in the link you just got, you will fix it
<outlier> Anybody know how to override the reported EDID stuff from your monitor and/or video card?  Or how to disable randr  so it won't keep overriding the xorg.conf file?
<rui> samphimppen you must edit the conf of apache to display php
<ERICH_lap> if i'm using madwifi drivers for atheros card, can i blacklist ndiswrapper with no worries?
<jrib> rui: nothing needs to be edited if samphippen is using the repositories
<skunk> mnt find drive
<skunk> <Guest7071> then
<rui> oh ok
<skunk> sudo: mnt: command not found
<AkariChan> wow
<Guest7071> ok easy way go to add remove
<AkariChan> utorrent IS made for wine
<AkariChan> this is so damn fast
<skunk> yes and?
<trikdo> Got to love life sometimes
<batsquid> AkariChan you mean µtorrent is supported by WINE?
<Guest7071> and install ntfs config tool
<AkariChan> trikdo, indee, indeed.
<AkariChan> batsquid, yeah, it runs perfectly fine.
<SkinnYPup> trikdo: Still tryin at it ?
<batsquid> AkariChan glad to hear
<mrglinux|Away> I copy and past some fonts to /usr/share/font/<a directory> but there aren't exist in open office what's wrong ?
<batsquid> AkariChan WINE can be very useful sometimes :)
<Jcink> Hi everyone, sorry to bother, but a friend is trying to find where this screen is: http://air-proxy.com:82/thisscreen.png is Ubuntu 8.04, apparently the preferences button is gone there for him, how can he get to that screen now?
<Fish-Face> Hey there, I'm using irssi and after I enabled the proxy, messages started showing up preceded by + or -
<Fish-Face> I asked in #irssi and they have no idea
<Seeker83> Hi guys
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Just tried to start FontForge and all menus and dialogs appeared HUGE. Is there something I could do to put them back into sensible defaults?
<Guest7071> any good skunk
<AkariChan> the only thing is , after reading 5 different tutorials, i still can't get real media play on mplayer
 * AkariChan is sad
<bullgard4> htop prints: "Uptime: 2397 days(!)". How does such an error develop? This Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer has been booted last time about 6 days ago.  http://paste.debian.net/14847
<trikdo> SkinnYPup: 12 hours of searching for a solution and counting...
<skunk> i can't get it
<SkinnYPup> Jcink: gksu /usr/bin/software-properties
<Guest7071> change source packages to include all
<Gillpy> How do I perform outputting stdout to a system file with sudo ?
<Seeker83> I have been using hardy heron for two weeks
<Seeker83> i only got one problem that is not fixed
<SkinnYPup> trikdo: I've got my own prob like that, touchscreen toshiba m200 .... plenty of guides for older versions... no go on 804...
<Seeker83> is regarding to my laptop wifi
<Seeker83> need help, thanks
<wols_> !ask | Seeker83
<ubottu> Seeker83: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> Gillpy: command_with_output_to_stdout | sudo tee file   .  This will overwrite 'file'.  See 'man tee'
<Seeker83> ok, thanks
<Jcink> SkinnYPup, that command didn't do anything for him apparently.
<SherlawkDragon> anyone ever heard of someone installing the i86 version on a 64bit computer and it booting and all that?
<skunk> ok when i click on it, then i can't apply chnages
<SherlawkDragon> I installed the normal Ubuntu on my computer, because there was no "AMD64" version, and it's buggy.
<tarvid> how do I generate a new xorg file - nvidia 6150 sceptre x22wg-1080p
<tymchn> does the alternate install iso support managing partitions on SDHC cards?
<SherlawkDragon> or is Ubuntu just buggier than I thought?
<Jeruvy> SherlawkDragon: lol, you don't make much sense, does it exist or is it buggier, which is it
<SherlawkDragon> what?
<KarlaJ> guys i am having some real problems. I have the sound half working, wathcing youtube clips etc, gives good output. however, i cant hear anything in vlc/kaffein. I cant view .avi files in mplayer. and the mp3s, doesnt even work in amorak , rhytm , vlc etc.. I click "play" but they dont nudge.. Any ideas?
<Guest7071> is it 32bit or 64bit
<Odd-rationale> tarvid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ab3L> hello
<ERICH_lap> if i'm using madwifi drivers for atheros card, can i blacklist ndiswrapper with no worries?
<skunk> me?
<Guest7071> yes
<skunk> no idea
<Guest7071> your os
<SkinnYPup> Jcink: That software selector just writes in sources for /etc/apt/sources.list
<SherlawkDragon> there was no CD for AMD64 or i86 or anything, just "Basic desktop", so I installed that on my AMD64 system, and it worked.
<skunk> sorry i'm a stupied newbe
<tarvid> Odd-rationale, that doesn't enable configuration with nvidia-settings
<albi> Hello, can somebody help me :)
<wols_> !ask | albi
<ubottu> albi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest7071> 32 bit
<Detrix> does the ubuntu (64bit) support wireless. I am on a wifi right now and had to switch over to windows to connect.
<skunk> well as you want
<skunk> :D
<Odd-rationale> tarvid: oh, well, then you can use nvidia-settings to configure the rest...
<wols_> Detrix: yes
<Guest7071> try system software source and tick all
<albi> Okay :P So, I
<ewomer> hello im trying to install vpnclient but i keep getting this error ' warning: "HAVE_INTTYPES_H" is not defined'
<Jcink> SkinnYPup, I understand that, but I just want to know where the graphical user interface is for that for my friend.
<Detrix> I saw no wireless options.
<tarvid> nvidia-settings displays the settings for my old monitor
<ewomer> i installed both patchs
<Detrix> only wired.
<SherlawkDragon> so, does anyone know about this?
<geev> your help i was editing the crontab but when am testing it to  execute the script it doesnt any help
<wols_> ewomer: why do you compile your own?
<SherlawkDragon> is the only version of Ubuntu out there 32 bit?
<albi> So, I've installed Ubuntu 8, with the normal cd it doesn't work. Now I installed it with the alternate CD, it work's but my GUI doesn
<wols_> !wireless | Detrix
<ubottu> Detrix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ewomer> thats the only way to install it
<Odd-rationale> tarvid: have you run "nvidia-xconfig" ?
<wols_> albi: install ubuntu-desktop and xorg
<skunk> well i'm sorry but i know why i can't get it install.... :S
<albi> 't start, the error message is : Fatal Error, no screen found :)
<skunk> it's already installed
<acwan> Hi guys is cpu frequency scaling working on quads yet?
<skunk> :D
<prosthetics> so, how is everyone doing this fine day?
<SherlawkDragon> 'cause I'm having alot of bugs... I know Ubuntu is buggier than most Linux builds, but this is more than I expected...
<wols_> acwan: why wouldn't it?
<prosthetics> acwan: i was just wondering that
<acwan> wols_, well mine is running at 2000mhz atm
<acwan> eventhough its a 2,66 prop
<geev> i tried to follow all procedure from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto but i dont know what is may prob
<SkinnYPup> Jcink: My launcher points to /usr/bin/software-properties
<prosthetics> sherlawk, buggier then most builds? nah.
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: there are both CDs for amd64 and i386
<skunk> so what should i do why this tool
<acwan> wols_ I mean theres plenty of threads saying it doesnt work with quads
<SherlawkDragon> wols_> no, there aren't, that's the point, there simply aren't.
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: please don't tell lies
<SherlawkDragon> there are 2, Server and Desktop
<SherlawkDragon> that's it
<acwan> wols_ i mean how can check if its running at full speed then?
<Guest7071> then last shot try disk managment
<Jeruvy> SherlawkDragon: yes there is, you are wrong.  Did you try google?
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   it has 32 and 64bit versions there
<prosthetics> im running 64 bit now sher, there are different vers
<soreiser> hi all, anyone could tell me why "all_generic_ide" parameter is not working anymore in Ubuntu hardy?
<SherlawkDragon> AHA!
<ewomer> anyone else use the cisco vpn client on 64bits
<cherva> should I register a blueprint for Intrepid on launchpad if I'm not going to assign myself to it ? if they find it as a stupid idea they will remove it right ?
<SherlawkDragon> no wait...
<SherlawkDragon> still makes less sense...
<wols_> soreiser: different kernel
<trikdo> Apparently this has been a bug dating back to 5.10, and it has yet to be fixed... The only people that could get their touchpad working in linux was by leaving Ubuntu for another distro!
<Guest7071> if not reformat drive in ext3
<geev> anybody succeded to edit crontab please
<burhan> trikdo: what bug is that?
<soreiser> wols_ ok, and is replaced command for that?
<SkinnYPup> trikdo: what kind of laptop  ?
<SherlawkDragon> ok, question, would a i86 Ubuntu be able to run on an AMD64 computer?
<wols_> soreiser: no. it's not a command anyways
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: yes
<prosthetics> yes
<SherlawkDragon> huh...
<prosthetics> Sherlawk, an a64 or i64 will run a i386 distro fine
<trikdo> SkinnYPup: Dell XPS M1530
<SherlawkDragon> then I don't know what build I have, I don't remember that being there...
<tarvid> Odd-rationale, just not picking up monitor settings
<SherlawkDragon> maybe it's new?
<soreiser> <soreiser> wols_ ok, and is replaced command for that? <-- *is there any replaced
<SkinnYPup> trikdo: Hang on I'll look around
<soreiser> wols_ so what can i do?
<Guest7071> skunk you can set the drive potions to mount on atart up
<albi> join #ubuntu-de
<burhan> SherlawkDragon: its not, stop fishing.
<wols_> prosthetics: a64 and i64 don't exist. don't make stuff up. not to mention IA64 is yet another thing
<SkinnYPup> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<SherlawkDragon> is the AMD64 option there new?
<Guest7071> options
<geev> no help? so where to go
<wols_> soreiser: state the problem clearly for starters
<burhan> SherlawkDragon: no.
<prosthetics> wols: im saying i 64 as in intel 64
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: has been ther for several years now
<SherlawkDragon> "Fishing?"
<SherlawkDragon> ?
<prosthetics> nothing more.
<skunk> what is atart up?
<wols_> prosthetics: Intel 64 can just as well be IA64 Itanium. and intel calls their 64bit stuff EM64T
<SherlawkDragon> hmm..
<Guest7071> start sorry
<prosthetics> wols: i know.
<soreiser> wols_ in what sense? sorry but english is not my native language
<SherlawkDragon> maybe I don't remember...
<geev> this is wrong way bye all
<wols_> soreiser: neither is it mine. either state your actually problem, or no help. that's all
<Nukhem> anyone know how to install xbmc on ubuntu?
<rbanffy> SherlawkDragon: That's a likely explanation.
<wols_> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<prosthetics> meanwhile, i'll be bak later
<Nukhem> !xbmc
<Gnea> geev: pardon?
<Gnea> geev: crontab -e
<porncake> wols just set the ppa in apt.sources
<porncake> and apt-get install xbmc
<Gnea> !patience | geev
<geev> your help i was editing the crontab but when am testing it to  execute the script it doesnt any help
<ubottu> geev: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> porncake: ppa?
<Guest7071> is anyone interested in starting a group to design and make a website
<skunk> i have a french version so what is start up?
<burhan> wols_: packages contributed by people.
<burhan> Guest7071: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wols_> !OT | Guest7071
<ubottu> Guest7071: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soreiser> wols_ what do you mean with "state" your problem? should i explain it better or should i STAY with that 'cause there's no solution for it atm?
<SherlawkDragon> wait a sec, what about this: I have an AMD64 processor, yet I'm using an HP, meaning the systems motherboard and stuff aren't meant for 64bit editions (yes, I thought that was insane too)
<wols_> soreiser: tell us what the actual problem IS
<Gnea> geev: i'm not sure i understand what you're saying... what script?
<SherlawkDragon> would that explain it?
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: that is rubbish
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: no it does not. you are talking gibberish
<ERICH_lap> does madwifi still not work with WPA2?
<soreiser> wols_ simply i need that parameter to make ubuntu able to recognize my hdd correctly
<SherlawkDragon> wols_> that is what HP told me.
<wols_> soreiser: what hdd controller
<mrglinux|Away> why my fonts doesn't load in software's ?
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: they may have lied
<SkinnYPup> trikdo: Have you run across this ?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1530
<SherlawkDragon> HP is Rubbish though... that;s true...
<soreiser> wols_ is an ide
<dabbu> nano or vi which one is best
<burhan> SherlawkDragon: either ask a question, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<porncake> wols:
<porncake> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<porncake> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<burhan> !best | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wols_> soreiser: I didn't ask what connector type it is but what hdd controller you use
<porncake> add those 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<porncake> then apt-get update
<Guest48589> how can i resize a partition in gparted when the ntfs volume is reporteed as unclean, yet i cantboot into windows without re-making a partition so the pagefile.sys will be created
<FloodBot1> porncake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48589> a pickle
<outlier> Anybody know what to do in Hardy if your monitors don't report EDID info?
<porncake> then apt-get install xbmc
<porncake> thats it.
<geev> Gnea, script to run unison a filesychronizer
<Jcink> SkinnYPup, thanks anyway, there must just be something wrong with his setup, it wont open at all with that command.
<wols_> Guest48589: use a windows live cd. google for Bart PEBuilder
<SherlawkDragon> so, is it a common bug for the keyboard and menus in the gui to suddenly stop working?
<Gnea> geev: okay, have you looked at /var/log/syslog to see what the error is?
<burhan> Guest7071: if a partition is unclean, you cannot resize it.
<soreiser> wols_ what do you mean with controller' i thought was that the "controller" ... how can i tell? any command? dmesg|grep something?
<SherlawkDragon> and for programs to complain that they aren't written for the system?
<Guest48589> wols_: will that let me boot windows that i already have installed, or will i have to make partitions from inside that
<soreiser> *how can i tell you
<wols_> soreiser: lspci -nn
<geev> am new user of linux let me check
<wols_> Guest48589: it will boot the windows live cd
<Gnea> ok
<geev> Gnea, am new user of linux let me check
<soreiser> wols_ ok wait i'll do that
<porncake> wols: was that what you needed?
<isharis> Why my desktop is black? :/
<SkinnYPup> Jcink: does it have automaitx or ultimatix ? if so just hang it up and start over
<isharis> And there are no icons on my desktop.
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: install the proper programs from the proper place and there is no complaining
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, what is the issue
<Gnea> isharis: change the background?
<isharis> won't work
<isharis> :/
<SherlawkDragon> That is what I'm doing.
<wols_> isharis: what videocard and driver?
<Gnea> what won't work?
<isharis> it isn't video card
<isharis> video card is working
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: if you did it wouldn't error
<isharis> Nvidia 8500GT
<SherlawkDragon> I install Skype for Ubuntu, and it complains that it's not the right version for AMD64
<Guest48589> wols_: still, is there a way to burn a cd on the live cd of ubuntu/?
<Gnea> isharis: do any menus show at all?
<isharis> Yes
<isharis> menus show up
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: skype has no 64bit version
<noam> isharis: Are you using envy or Nvidia's drivers?
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, installed how?
<isharis> I can make a screenshot?
<Guest48589> wols_: cause i dont have any other way to burn a cd
<SherlawkDragon> but there seems to be no option
<wols_> Guest48589: dunno
<Gnea> isharis: please
<isharis> Nvidia's Drive
<isharis> Not drives
<noam> SherlawkDragon: IIRC, Ubuntu should have skype in it's partner repositories
<SherlawkDragon> bazhang> downloaded the skype installler and ran it, what else?
<skunk> i had used gparted i can see me hd
<skunk> but i cant mount it...
<isharis> Screenshot of problematic desktop: http://www.imgsync.com/data/img/4204078Screenshot.png
<isharis> Look.
<wols_> !errors | skunk
<ubottu> skunk: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<SherlawkDragon> wols_> so Skype does not work on AMD64?
<isharis> There are no icons
<noam> SherlawkDragon: So you should be able to enable them and download skype
<FloodBot1> isharis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabbu> how can i format my pen drive in ubuntu
<isharis> http://www.imgsync.com/data/img/4204078Screenshot.png - No icons
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: ask skype. proprietary software not in ubuntu
<SherlawkDragon> noam> so what's the apt-get line?
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, from where
<wols_> dabbu: mkfs like any other drive
<skunk> well it's a franch version of ubuntu
<skunk> french
<SherlawkDragon> wols_> but it's not just skype, it's all sorts of things.
<Gnea> isharis: i see an orange background, not a black background
<isharis> but I have a picture
<noam> SherlawkDragon: First you'd have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the partner repositories (can also be done via synaptic)
<isharis> it was blakc
<isharis> until I disabled effects
<noam> SherlawkDragon: Then just apt-get install skype
<noam> isharis: ps ax|grep nautilus
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: if you install stuff via apt-get or synaptic it will work.
<Gnea> isharis: did you disable them all to none?
<dabbu> wols_:how can i know ..which drive i will write after mkfs
<isharis> Gnea: YEs
 * SherlawkDragon looks at that...
<isharis> noam: Why do I have to use that hack?
<noam> isharis: That's not a hack
<wols_> dabbu: check dmesg as what it was inserted into the system when you plugged it in
<dabbu> wols_:becaz it is very risky to use command mkfs
<noam> isharis: It tells you whether nautilus is running
<soreiser> wols_ http://pastebin.com/d7bf7eb48
<Gnea> isharis: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects ?
<isharis> Gnea: Yes
<skunk> well thanks bye
<geev> Gnea, i cee time that i was editing crontab as root
<isharis> noam: What's up with nautilus? Is it really naughty? :(
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, what other issues
<wols_> soreiser: sudo fdisk -l
<wols_> isharis: naut != naught
<noam> isharis: Nautilus manages the desktop under GNOME
<soreiser> wols_ ok
<Gnea> isharis: see if nautilus is running, listen to noam
<noam> isharis: So if the wallpaper doesn't appear, nautilus may have crashed
<kevin05> how i can connect 2 server for file transfer using proftpd
<dabbu> wols_:ok..when i visit a shared folder of a windows file that get mounted permanently..how can i unmount it automatically
<isharis> noam: so how do I fix it? :O
<wols_> dabbu: how did you mount it?
<noam> isharis: First, check if that is the case
<isharis> !paste | isharis
<noam> isharis: Run ps ax|grep nautilus
<ubottu> isharis, please see my private message
<soreiser> wols_ a moment: is this really needed? 'cause i can tell you that that parameter is REALLY working for me, already tried, the problem is that hardy has not it anymore
<SherlawkDragon> noam> what were those proprietary servers you were talking about?
<wols_> soreiser: what parameter?
<Ander> 1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667
<Ander> 1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667
<Ander> 1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667
<Ander> 1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667
<Ander> 1)Âêëþ÷èòå èíòåðíåò 2) Ïðîïèøèòå /server -m antixpuct.ru:6667
<FloodBot1> Ander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isharis> noam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37758/
<soreiser> wols_ all_generic_ide
<Gnea> !ops | Ander
<ubottu> Ander: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<dabbu> wols_:i visit the computer by typing..ex: "smb://192.168.0.3
<wols_> soreiser: it is not needed. never ever was
<Mez> !staff | anders_
<ubottu> anders_: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Mez> grr
<Sinn3rman> i've got 2. questions for now: when i supply a password for mounting something from 'places', where is that stored, and how to i reset the passwords so that the next time i log on it asks me those passwords again? 2. how do i make such mounts readonly?
<wols_> dabbu: what about it? it' snot mounted then
<dabbu> wols_:and then i enter into shared folder..
<bazhang> its Ander not anders_
<noamsml> isharis: That looks normal
<isharis> :/
<bobyada> For some reason when I log into Ubuntu Hardy some times locks up.
<isharis> Then?!?
<noamsml> isharis: Now try right-clicking on the desktop
<isharis> What could be the reason?
<Gnea> Mez: whoa, make sure you got the right one...
<isharis> doesn't work
<soreiser> wols_ i have that parameter to make my hdd recognized correctly. without that i get many I/O errors in dmesg
<noamsml> isharis: OK
<dabbu> wols_:and when i visit the shared folder that becomes mounted
<Mez> Gnea, they'll know
<noamsml> isharis: Nautilus is running, but is probably stuck or not working
<wols_> soreiser: dmesg
<SherlawkDragon> noam> what were those proprietary servers you were talking about?
<noamsml> isharis: Does this happen on every login?
<Gnea> Mez: better to be precise than to assume.
<bobyada> and then when I can launch terminal I do compiz --replace and that seems to solve the problem. any ideas?
<isharis> noamsml: it has happened second time
<Jinx-> Any particular reason ubuntu would run poorly, it's almost the way windows runs when you don't have the right mass storage drivers isntalled
<Jinx-> ?
<noamsml> SherlawkDragon: I think the driver manager might have them. If not, you can download them from nvidia's website.
<Jinx-> perhaps the same deal?
<Mez> Gnea, staff don't willy-nilly kline
<wols_> Jinx-: define "run poorly" better
<soreiser> wols_ ok, as you want but i have already told you, IMO is a loss of time! :P wait i do dmesg
<noamsml> isharis: Odd. Does anyone on this channel know where GNOME keeps logs?
<Jinx-> wols_, apps stop responding quite a bit
<kora_> heya all, i have the following problem with my ad-hoc connections. i have a embedded linux set up as a ad-hoc node (i can connect to it and ssh via windows, so the thing works) and from my linux box i cant. what im doing arre the following commands: 1) ifconfig wlan0 down 2) iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc 3) ifconfig wlan0 up 4) iwconfig wlan0 essid GumNode01 channel 7; after this the LED on the gumnode flashes but a iwlist reveals that the cell
<kora_> is associated but link quality is still 0. so even if i give an ip i cant ping.
<Jinx-> such as mozilla
<Gnea> Mez: they also don't have time to dilly-dally. report it in #freenode then.
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, the canonical partner repos, that wont work for skype with 64bit however
<wols_> Jinx-: that is not a busmaster driver issue
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, you need to force the architecture to get it to work
<Jinx-> well, "add/remove software" does
<Jinx-> and just about anything
<bobyada> For some reason when I log into Ubuntu Hardy some times locks up. and then when I can launch terminal I do compiz --replace and that seems to solve the problem. any ideas?
<isharis> brb
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: there is no 64bit versions of the proprietary skype client. if you don't like that, moan to skype about it. not here
<Jinx-> those two do it quite often though
<FD_F> ﻿i upgrade from ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 8 and now my xmms not working ﻿tryed compile and i`m getting configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ** ﻿and this package installed already any ideas ?
<burhan> bobyada: don't run compiz
<Jinx-> wols_, any suggestions on what it might be?
<moi> hoy
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, what were the other issues
<wols_> Jinx-: unless you give more info: no
<burhan> FD_F: xmms is no longer supported in hardy
<moi> francais ?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wols_> !fr | moi
<ubottu> moi: please see above
<guntbert> isharis: just for quick test: press <ctrl><alt><backspace>, that kills your session, it should start again
<guyzmo> hi
<Jinx-> wols_, what kind of additional information would you like?
<FD_F> ﻿burhan: relly ? so we have something else?
<guyzmo> has anyone ever had any problems burning ubuntu isos ?
<wols_> !anyone | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobyada> burhan why? It was working fine before and for no reason it just started messing up.
<AkariChan> guyzmo, not really
<moi> comment etre sur lerésaux francais ?
<burhan> bobyada: because that is the cause of your problem :)
<bazhang> moi, /join #ubuntu-fr
<guyzmo> I've burnt more than 5 CDs with the iso
<burhan> guyzmo: no.
<guyzmo> and I'm always getting "Error reading CD" when I boot it
<wols_> guyzmo: bad burn then
<guyzmo> (though the boot menu appears and works)
<wols_> guyzmo: if it works. do a cd integrity check
<isharis> noamsml:
<isharis> noamsml: Back
<bazhang> guyzmo, what about right click iso open with cd/dvd creator does that work
<guyzmo> the cd integrity check (from the boot menu) fails too
<Shadow1234> l
<wols_> guyzmo: bad burn then
<burhan> guyzmo: check the md5sum for the iso
<guyzmo> and the md5sum of the iso is ok
<Shadow1234> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2WH9J5n3sE
<burhan> guyzmo: then you have bad media
<wols_> guyzmo: before you burn another CD, check the md5sum of the ISO file
<guyzmo> but I'm burning it from OSX
<guyzmo> my CD burner on my ubuntu box does not detect blank media (but that's another problem, I'm trying to stick at one problem at a time :)
<wols_> guyzmo: it doesn't matter. the burn is bad for some reason or other. continuing to whine about it forever won't change that fact
<isharis> so, any ide noamsml
<noamsml> isharis: Usually, when that happens, can it be solved by logging out and logging back in again?
<isharis> let me try
<guyzmo> I tried googling about the problem
<guyzmo> and the only thing I found out is "try at 1x speed"
<Sharpie> what's the ubuntu intrepid chan?
<wols_> guyzmo: and burn it as an image/ISO
<guyzmo> that's what I'm doing !
<guyzmo> I'm trying a new burn right now
<guyzmo> burnt at 4x
<isharis> noamsml: worked but why desktop doesn't work when I start?
<guyzmo> with md5sum ok
<bobyada> burhan, It was wasn't a problem before.
<noamsml> isharis: I'm not sure
<IRROOT> Hi! Is there any info about Hp pavillion dv7 1080eo on linux?
<wols_> !hcl | IRROOT
<ubottu> IRROOT: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soreiser> wols_ http://pastebin.com/d3e01015f is dmesg+sudo fdisk -l (that dmesg is with all_generic_ide ENABLED because i installed the system from 7.10 and worked, then upgraded to hardy. installing hardy from zero has not that parameter working anymore. in fact i can't install ubuntu server 8.04
<bobyada> For some reason when I log into Ubuntu Hardy some times locks up. and then when I can launch terminal I do compiz --replace and that seems to solve the problem. any ideas?
<guyzmo> and I can read the CD when I boot from the harddrive
<isharis> noamsml: can you list possible issues?
<jokkaa> does anyone have any idea how to modify emesene? im thinking about colors n similar
<guyzmo> fsck... another "Error reading boot CD"
<wols_> soreiser: run a hardy live cd. pastes from an OS that doesn't have the problem are useless
<IRROOT> ty wols_
<AkariChan> guyzmo: if all else fails, you can do unetbootin and put the iso onto a usb drive
<noamsml> isharis: I don't know what could cause that
<AkariChan> i used that method to install ubuntu on my EeePC wihtout a cdrom drive
<guntbert> isharis: is it ok for you at the moment?
<isharis> noamsml: Make a guess.
<noamsml> isharis: I honestly don't have a clue
<isharis> guntbert: Ok, at the moment but I don't know if It will be Ok after I restart.
<isharis> :/
<agy> I will be performing maintenance on wiki.ubuntu.com in 20 minutes. During this time the wiki will be placed in read-only mode. Please save your edits before this time. The maintenance is expected to last 15 minutes.
<soreiser> <wols_> soreiser: run a hardy live cd. pastes from an OS that doesn't have the problem are useless <-- well ok but i can tell you that you will read a dmesg full of I/O, nothing else.. i dont know how could it be usefull
<soreiser> *useful
<Sinn3rman> how do i cause the default behaviour of the mount options inside the places menu to mount devices readonly rather than readwrite for all users? for example, i have a bunch of files on an ntfs partition that i do _not_ want write access to - they're already marked readonly on ntfs, but on linux i see them as rw for all users. how do i do that?
<guyzmo> ok :-S
<sun01tech> i have all my emails missing from within evolution, any thoughts? Which  file am I suppose to retore from .evolution?
<wols_> soreiser: the kernel boot up is there too. and those messages are useful
<isharis> guntbert: Do you have any idea how to completely eliminate this issue?
<guyzmo> anyway, thanks, and cya later
<soreiser> wols_ ok
<guyzmo> +
<IRROOT> wols_: Yeah thanks =) Now i feel dumber than yesterday to quote some britney ;p Ty though ^^ Will try it out =)
<kevin05> anyone here are expert in FTP settings?
<soreiser> wols_ wait i'll dmesg from a livecd
<bazhang> soreiser, what is the issue
<Armada> how can I reset the hotkeys to the defaults?
<kevin05> how i can connect 2 server via FTP for file transfer
<guntbert> isharis: I suggest you wait and see, in any case logging off and on seems to help, and as a last resort you can press <ctrl><alt><backspace>, that kills your session, it should start again
<wols_> bazhang: his old ali1541 (K6 era) chipset doesn't work as expected. gives I/O oerrors and he want generic_ide back
<ZmAY> hello, can someone tell me how to add and configure user in vsftpd?
<bazhang> wols_, thanks
<bazhang> soreiser, what will dmesg from livecd accomplish?
<tarvid> Odd-rationale, thanks for the clues, running nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings sudo cleaned up the mess
<soreiser> bazgang: i need "all_generic_ide" parameter to make my hdd recognizeable, the problem is that hardy has not it anymore
<soreiser> *bazhang
<Odd-rationale> tarvid: glad that worked out.
<wols_> bazhang: it will use the same kernel as his hardy installation as opposed to his gutsy one which he pasted before
<tarvid> Odd-rationale, had a bunch of modelines from previous card that would not go away as user
<bazhang> soreiser, did you try adding it to the kernel?
<bazhang> soreiser, ie get into grub and add that line?
<soreiser> bazhang it works from grub but not from livecd
<bazhang> wols okay thanks
<bazhang> soreiser, what is your end goal here
<isharis> thanks a lot
<soreiser> bazhang: install ubuntu server, but i need that parameter at the boot that does not work from the cd
<wols_> soreiser: you can add stuff to the bootprompt in the livecd too
<Armada> how can I reset the hotkeys to the defaults?
<soreiser> wols_ yeah tried and not works
<soreiser> wols_ that's why i'm asking you all why is not working :)
<bazhang> soreiser, why are you using livecd to install server? you need the alternate to do that
<wols_> soreiser: you didn't really ask that so far. next time be specific in your problem description
<ERICH_lap> how can i disable nm-applet to load at startup? can i prevent network manager from running at all?
<soreiser> in 7.10 was working (xubuntu. ubuntu server 7.10 does not have that working too, also 8.04 too)
<wols_> ERICH_lap: uninstall it :)
<soreiser> wols_ ah ok well sorry i thought you understood the problem
<bazhang> soreiser, are you going to add lamp later to the desktop?
<ERICH_lap> wols_: im using madwifi so ti doesnt matter right?
<bazhang> soreiser, ie livecd is desktop install
<soreiser> bazhang: i'm using the server-cd (alternate is not server, is alternate-to-desktop) :) lamp?
<wols_> soreiser: it iS kinda odd your problem tho. cause an old chipset like this has been supported for years, ran one (and older) ALI chispets myself before
<Armada> how can I reset the hotkeys to the defaults?
<wols_> ERICH_lap: netowkr.manager has nothing to do with your drivers but how you configure your NIC interfacs. if you use /etc/network/interfaces it's fine
<blackbinary> After so many minutes of inactivity, a monitor goes to black screen, standby or whatever, how do I stop this from happening?
<soreiser> bazhang and server-cd not works with that parameter too
<oscarus> hi all
<piko_water> hello
<bazhang> soreiser, then try the alternate and then add lamp
<soreiser> 7.10 nor 8.04 (xubuntu 7.10 do)
<bazhang> !lamp | soreiser
<ubottu> soreiser: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<the_darkside_986> I have no idea how to use a Brother MFC-8860DN on a network via linksys wpsm54g printServer on Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit... has anyone successfully done this yet?
<wols_> blackbinary: inittab has a setting IIRC
<blackbinary> wols_ sorry, a bit newbie, how do you access inittab?
<ERICH_lap> wols_: how would this affect my wired NIC? i use that when i dont have wireless or wireless isnt working.
<bazhang> !alternate | soreiser
<ubottu> soreiser: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<wols_> the_darkside_986: what protocol does the print server use?
<the_darkside_986> Not sure really.
<wols_> ERICH_lap: same thing. how do you configure the NIC (IP, gateway, etc)
<the_darkside_986> It doesn't tell any helpful info but instead includes some ridiculous Windows CD.
<piko_water> for some reason i cannot hear anything on ubuntu, sound is not working it already happened before and i restarted the laptop and i heared the sound properly, is there anyway to restart only the sound device or something ?
<wols_> the_darkside_986: unless you know, it's not really possible to help you
<soreiser> bazhang i'm just gonna setup server 'cause the pc i sVERY old i'll just setup routing/http services, not know atm :)
<soreiser> *is
<the_darkside_986> I did an nmap on it should i paste the output?
<Scorp_> Hey, I'm unable to use the integrated MIC on my laptop. What could i do ??
<soreiser> bazhang is very old also for xfce
<ERICH_lap> wols_: /etc/network/interfaces for wireless and nwm for wired as of right now.
<Scorp_> !info nmap
<Armada> how can I reset the Keyboard Shortcuts to the defaults?
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 988 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<wols_> Scorp_: you could tell us what kind of NIC it is. what chip
<bazhang> piko_water, open the terminal and type alsamixer and be sure nothing is muted
<jeanpaul145> hello everyone
<wols_> ERICH_lap: make both use interfaces then
<Scorp_> wols_: Whats NIC ?? its a Mic.. Microphone ;)
<jeanpaul145> has anybody got any experience with ALC268 audio chipsets?
<soreiser> wols_ still you need dmesg? that I/O fulled? :)
<wols_> Scorp_: NIC is network interface card. sorry misread
<the_darkside_986> nmap output: http://pastebin.com/d4821e806 if that helps
<FD_F> ﻿burhan : i have solution to install xmms on ubuntu 8 :) if you want publish it tell me
<ec158148> hey guys, what command will tell me if an installation is 32 or 64 bit?
<Scorp_> wols_: yeah.. i know that... dats y was confused howz dat linked to here.. hehe
<Vi5in> Hello
<Mattz> Hey there. I'm having some problems with Wifi stability in Hardy, using an 8187L chipset wifi card. I get at most 2 minutes of net access when I boot up and then it dies. Any suggestions how to remedy this?
<bazhang> FD_F, use audacious, xmms is no longer developed
<wols_> Scorp_: it uses ipp
<Vi5in> I think I accidentally removed the update notification from my bar on the top
<Vi5in> how do I get it back on there?
<Scorp_> wols_: kk
<soreiser> bazhang, wols_ are any of you still here for me please?
<bazhang> soreiser, yes
<wirenik> Hey, I'm using AcidRip to rip a Pirates of the Caribbean DVD. I want to be able to play it on my iPod later. Should I rip the whole thing? If not, which part should I rip?
<Ax-Ax> my computer is strange; it sets ownership of some new files to root instead of my user
<FD_F> ﻿bazhang: ﻿audacious was the solution after i installed it the xmms was opened  successfully
<Sinn3rman> how do i cause the default behaviour of the mount options inside the places menu to mount devices readonly rather than readwrite for all users? for example, i have a bunch of files on an ntfs partition that i do _not_ want write access to - they're already marked readonly on ntfs, but on linux i see them as rw for all users. how do i do that?
<soreiser> bazhang running the install cd (server) not works with all_generic_ide
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: using a network cable?  good luck, I gave up on mine.
<the_darkside_986> It is wireless. but it is on the network definitely.
<bazhang> soreiser, how did you add that boot param
<soreiser> bazhang, wols_ i edited the kernel boot yeah, but notihng :/
<soreiser> bazhang: ....... all_generic_ide --
<wols_> soreiser: edited how?
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: ya mine would work on the network, but it wouldn't accept jobs.  Bought a xerox, problem solved.
<bazhang> soreiser, what exact error did you get
<Ax-Ax> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soreiser> wols_: <soreiser> bazhang: ....... all_generic_ide --
<wols_> soreiser: that is not answering the qeustion
<bazhang> soreiser, what error ; you need to answer that question
<candive> Hi all, is there a Linux program for securing a 2GB Flash so when inserted a password is required?
<wirenik> candive: try truecrypt
<SherlawkDragon> is it a common bug for the keyboard to suddenly stop?
<|REM|> anyone using ntop?
<candive> Cruzer micro 2 GB
<soreiser> bazhang: i get no errors for the parameter. simply i see many dmesg errors related to I/O errors of my hdd (those dont appear when all_generic_ide is working, but seems it is NOT even if added to kernle string)
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, need more info
<wols_> candive: all you can do is encrypt the partition. use truecrypt since it'S available for windows, linux and OSX
<|REM|> with ntop, do I need to have it running on a pc with multiple NIC's and have it in between the router and the local network or will it gather info on a pc that is just a node on the network?
<SherlawkDragon> bazhan> what info?g
<candive> wirenik, thank you
<wirenik> candive: no problem ;)
<soreiser> wols_ i added all_generic_ide before the final "-- " is that so difficult to understand? ;P
<candive> wols, thank you
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, saying it does not work will get zero help here
<bazhang> !attitude | soreiser
<wols_> soreiser: solve your own problems when you can't or won't answer questions. good bye
<ubottu> soreiser: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jeruvy> |REM| technically either way, but normally just as a 'node' you called it.
<soreiser> wols_ hey i was jokeing :)
<wols_> soreiser: too bad. I was not. now please stop talking to me
<SherlawkDragon> bazhang> there is nothing more to say.  one minute I'm doing stuff, the next, the keyboard just doesn't register input.
<SherlawkDragon> oh, and when I try to click on menus, they don't work either.
<SherlawkDragon> I mean, full mouse response and all that, but menus don't open...
<Jeruvy> SherlawkDragon: maybe gnome is too powerful for you system, I have an old p3 like that, switch to xubuntu and use xfce, much more responsive on older gear.
<Harde> I wrote previously (afternoon) this: I installed ubuntu alternative to old machine. Installation went ok, but in the end it sayed can't make grub or something. When I booted, only win xp was on, it booted directly to xp. I tried to manage grub from live-cd but I got "error 15"
<cruddpuppet> I am using compiz, but for some reason, whenever a window is maximized, I can no longer click on it's title bar, and the clicks "go through" to the things underneath
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, what mouse make and model; what were you doing when it stopped working, what are your system specs, those are bits of info we need to search for possible bugs and/or workarounds
<soreiser> <wols_> soreiser: too bad. I was not. now please stop talking to me <- well ok, i was a little unfriendly maybe, but that was 'coz seemed i wont to listen to me when i tell you the things i've already tried :/ so i got nervous a little, sorry for that! :/
<soreiser> *you wont
<Mattz> Hey there. I'm having some problems with Wifi stability in Hardy, using an 8187L chipset wifi card. I get at most 2 minutes of net access when I boot up and then it dies. Any suggestions how to remedy this?
<soreiser> <wols_> soreiser: solve your own problems when you can't or won't answer questions. good bye <- plus, i had answered, if you look above :/
<|REM|> Jervey:  So I dont get any extra info by having ntop sit in between the router and the network?
<noamsml> SherlawkDragon: Jeruvy: Also, moving to arch/debian can free up a few system resources if you're willing to give up some ease of use. Generally, gnome is pretty good with resources these days, but if it seems to be too much try moving to xfce. Also, check in top/htop to see if any process is hogging the CPU power, because I remember once kacpid took up all the CPU power on one of my machines.
<EvilDennisR> is there a different apt source for 8.04.1 ?
<wols_> soreiser: why can't you listen? please STOP talking to me. I don't want to put another ignoramus into my ignore list
<Jeruvy> noamsml: agreed, I also find tracker is abit annoying
<AkariChan> hi guys
<wols_> evilbug: there are lots of mirrors
<AkariChan> is it possible to disable error message boxes from gmplayer?
<soreiser> wols_ simply i dont want to make a dispute between us
<Jeruvy> |REM| sure you can, if you have a bridge device and the stream is bound to it, then it should work
<wols_>  /ignore soreiser
<wols_> *sigh*
<SherlawkDragon> bazhang> I'm doing differen't things when it happens, usually messing with Pidgin.  I have an AMD 64 processor, and about 1.5 GB of RAM (which isn't very much, but I think it's enough for any Linux)
<bazhang> soreiser, he has said he cannot answer your questions if you dont give more info.
<Ax-Ax> my computer is strange; it sets ownership of some new files to root instead of my user like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/37762/
<evilbug> wols_- ?
<noamsml> SherlawkDragon: Your problem isn't a lack of resources
<bazhang> soreiser, so please stop.
<soreiser> bazhang no he simply dont want to talk with me anymore,
<wols_> Ax-Ax: is wget set SUID root?
<|REM|> Jervey: I am getting data now from ntop by just having it run on my laptop.  What I am wondering is if it would work better or be more accurate or if i gain anything by putting it on a pc with 2 nic's and sticking that pc in between the router and the local network, or if running it from my laptop just gives me the same info
<Gnea> soreiser: enough.
<Ax-Ax> wols_: i don't know
<noamsml> Blech. Is anyone else getting PM spam?
<wols_> Ax-Ax: then check?
<BlueOx> me
<bazhang> soreiser, that is correct. you wont answer his questions, so stop asking him.
<Ax-Ax> wols_: how?
<Gnea> noamsml, BlueOx: /join #freenode and inform them
<wols_> noamsml: yes we all are. nothing ops here can do about it. complain about it in #freenode
<cruddpuppet> I am using compiz, but for some reason, whenever a window is maximized, I can no longer click on it's title bar, and the clicks "go through" to the things underneath?
<wols_> Ax-Ax: with "ls -l"
<soreiser> bazhang i answered *all* his questions if you look above! :(
<noamsml> wols_: Can't I set myself +i or something?
<testmycode019> (1311)
<CRASH69> is there anyway to do a netinstall?
<Gnea> !compiz | cruddpuppet
<ubottu> cruddpuppet: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<soreiser> Gnea: in what sense "enought"? :-?
<Jeruvy> |REM| thats really more dependant on your hardware.  if you're using a router in between then you'll see lots but performance will drop due to it.  With a switch you may miss traffic.  But with ntop on a bridge linking both sides you should see traffic each way
<wols_> noamsml: I already are +i and that doesn't help
<SherlawkDragon> I'm just asking if anyone's heard of this bug, or a way to fix it.
<evilbug> wols_- what about mirrors?
<Ax-Ax> wols_: on the wget binary or the files downloaded?
<wols_> evilbug: there are lots of ubuntu mirrors. choose one
<Gnea> soreiser: you and wols_. drop it. move on.
<wols_> Ax-Ax: wget binary
<Jeruvy> |REM| bah *router\hub oops
<evilbug> wols_- i never asked about a mirror.
<SherlawkDragon> because I keep having to do a hard restart of the system, and wait for Ubuntu to check the drives
<wols_> Gnea: I have him on /ignore for some time now. I moved on a long time ago
<wols_> evilbug: then I mis-tabcompleted. sorry
<testmycode019> (1311)
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: sounds like hardware issue
<Gnea> soreiser: so what is the problem that you're having?
<Ax-Ax> wols_: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 218032 2007-06-18 11:45 /usr/bin/wget
<evilbug> wols_- it was weird that you typed that since i just installed arch and i was thinking of what mirror to choose. freaky...
<ec158148> is there a command i can run that will tell me whether an installation is 32 or 64 bit?
<testmycode019> (1311)
<SherlawkDragon> wols_> what hardware could it be?
<wols_> SherlawkDragon: not possible to say
<Gnea> soreiser: and, yes, I mean your problem with ubuntu, not with anyon in particular.
<Gnea> *anyone
<Jeruvy> ec158148 uname -a
<wols_> ec158148: dpkg --print-architecture
<wols_> Jeruvy: you can run amd64 kernels in 32bit ubuntu
<soreiser> Gnea: i wonted to be so discourteous with wols_, i was a little joking and i asked him sorry for that, too :/ he dont want to talk with me anyway :/ well, however my issue is: all_generic_ide is not working in 8.04
<the_darkside_986> This printserver supports "ipp" according to nmap but "192.168.1.93/ipp/P2" or P1 makes the Verify button dialog claim that the print share is "inaccessible" any other ideas?
<samphippen> how can i set quotas on folders for different users?
<ec158148> wols_: thx!
<samphippen> ie guest can only create 100mb of files
<soreiser> *i didn't want to be discourteous
<samphippen> sam can only create 10gb of files
<bazhang> soreiser, please take chat elsewhere
<Gnea> soreiser: would you please pastebin the output of the /var/log/dmesg file?
<Gnea> !pastebin | soreiser
<ubottu> soreiser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mattz> Having problems with wifi stability in Hardy. Ubuntu reports a connection but no net access available after >2 mins. Any ideas what might be causing it? Wifi is stable for all other users on site
<Gnea> !wifi | Mattz
<ubottu> Mattz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> Mattz: check your syslog and kernel log
<Ax-Ax> brb
<the_darkside_986> What's  the correct URI of an ipp printer at 192.168.1.93?
<Ab3L> see you soon
<Gnea> the_darkside_986: ipp://192.168.1.93  ?
<Mattz> wols: for what in particular?
<wols_> Mattz: for anything relating to your wlan
<linxeh> Gnea: or ipp://192.168.1.93/printer/foo/bar - it depends..
<the_darkside_986> Gnea, that's what I'm trying, but no luck.
<Gnea> the_darkside_986: did you set it up with cups?
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: I so have been there, have you tried with a usb cable?
<wols_> the_darkside_986: connect with http and enable the printer in the config of the printserver?
<Mattz> wols: righto. brb as i'm having to use the server to diagnose the machine
<Gnea> the_darkside_986: or are you trying to connect to it with cups?
<the_darkside_986> i'm not sure what i'm doing. it is using a "cups" driver though.
<the_darkside_986> I got the right cups driver for the exact model.
<soreiser> Gnea: this is maybe why wols_ and me had dispute, please listen to me carefully :) -> all_generic_ide paramenter is not working amymore with hardy in live cd (or server cd, too) so i get many I/O errors if i run my system without that parameter that is needed for my OLD pc. in grub it works, BUT i need to make it working at the cd-boot to install ubuntu-server. is does not work, instead. so i can see those I/O errors when livecd/server-cd loads
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: the brother requires tcsh, did you install that?
<boobsbr> howdy, is there a way to send commands to a detached process through the CLI?
<Gnea> soreiser: i don't care about the dispute, just put /var/log/dmesg on the pastebin site if you want help.
<the_darkside_986> well, ok _now_ i installed it.
<agy> Maintenance on wiki.ubuntu.com has been successfully completed.
<Gnea> soreiser: or better yet, just type this:  dmesg > dmesg.txt  and put dmesg.txt on the pastebin site.
<Gnea> soreiser: those are your only options if you would like to continue.
<testmycode019> abc
<iNtERrUpT> def
<soreiser> Gnea ok. i'll do. anyway that's unuseful, i can tell you :/ but should i put dmesg when system is getting those I/O errors?
<testmycode019> voorwerp
<testmycode019> 1 2 3 4 5
<bazhang> testmycode019, english please
<Gnea> soreiser: you're wasting time, again. just do it.
<soreiser> Gnea: or you need when is not
<mizipzor> ive been running kubuntu up until now but im not liking where the project is going (kde4) so im thinking of trying out gnome. is there a way to have both kde and gnome installed? side by side. bandwidth and disk space is not an issue
<testmycode019> sorry testing code.....
<felix> Hi floks, first time I'm around
<felix> Is there anything I need to request before I ask a question or can I just fire away?
<mizipzor> felix: just ask :)
<wols_> mizipzor: install ubuntu-desktop
<felix> I just switched from WinXP to ubuntu
<the_darkside_986> If nmap tells this about the printer, "515/tcp  open  printer" can I do something with that? I don't think IPP will ever work.
<soreiser> Gnea i got two different dmesg, depends on if run the system WIH or WITHOUT all_generic_ide parameter at the boot
<Artesc> why CS, DS is always same in linux? I don't know why.
<s4n1> ﻿mizipzor:sure, you can run 2 DE (desktop env) on your machine
<soreiser> which do yo need?
<Gnea> soreiser: both.
<soreiser> Gnea, ok. wait :)
<Mattz> wols: last message in syslog before the access stops is No IPv6 routers present
<wols_> Artesc: cause linux uses a flat memory model like all modern x86 OSes
<felix> the UI of Ubuntu feels very inflated, is there a way to make it more compact
<Gnea> soreiser: no problem.
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: my brother would ping, report SNMP (tell me when it needs ink), I could FTP to it.  Just forget sending it data.  did not work.
<felix> I'm using the same resolution, yet it feels like I'm cramped with less desktop space
<wols_> Mattz: and that is related to wlan how?
<Artesc> Ah... Thx
<LSD|Ninja> felix: buy a bigger screen :P
<mizipzor> s4n1: is that like... when i login i choose my session type, kde3 or kde4, i want a "gnome" there as well...
<Mattz> wols: interface listed is wlan0 for the message
<s4n1> ﻿mizipzor:that's correct. select the session and off you go
<ERICH_lap> test
<wols_> Mattz: I didn't say last message. I said "messages". ALL of them
<bork> Is there any reason ssh-keygen could still be generated blacklisted keys in Hardy? Every key I generate is still blacklisted, after updating.
<felix> LSD|Ninja, that could be a long term solution yes :)
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: switched to usb, worked perfectly.  Needed a network printer, switched to xerox.
<Clubuntu> Come to ##Club-Ubuntu -- an oasis of Ubuntu liberty on Freenode. We are centered on Ubuntu but open to everything else. This is the premier channel for people who love Ubuntu and the freedom to choose their own adventure. | Official website coming soon!
<Clubuntu> ^^ rlly cool
<phoenixz> If just put a task to the  background in bash with "bg", how can I get that command to the foreground again to work with it??
<the_darkside_986> Jeruvy, that's not my choice. Upper management bought the printer AND linksys server.
<felix> But even when I'd have a desktop of 1920x1200 I'd still prefer a more compact UI, like the Windows Classic UI
<the_darkside_986> All these other machines run Windoze but GNU/Linux is the future, so I use it and try to get things working on it first.
<LSD|Ninja> I can't stand the Windows Classic UI :P
<mizipzor> through adepth manager, i requested a install of gnome-desktop-envoirment... but the operation is stated as "BREAK (install)", ive never seen that before, what does it mean? does it conflict with something? what will it break?
<Mattz> wols: my point is, there is brief period of net access before this final message, then nothing. it gives the usual messages, associating with access point, completes steps 1-5 and then it seems to notice "No IPv6 routers" and dies. It gives no explanation as to why the net access has stopped after that
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: I'm just telling you what I did.  I've reviewed the lauchpad bugs on this issue and it's really buggy.  So what if it won't work?
<wols_> mizipzor: install ubuntu-desktop with apt-get
<Gnea> soreiser: I need to go.
<the_darkside_986> Eh, I got it to print gibberish ASCII
<the_darkside_986> Any ideas?
<mizipzor> wols_: okey, its still the package gnome-desktop-envoirment, right?
<wols_> mizipzor: no
<molgrum> i see the kernel updated to 21, when is the virtualbox module going to update to that?
<mizipzor> wols_: i see... mind telling me what package it is then? or is it to obvious? :p
<bazhang> molgrum in proposed?
<Mattz> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<wols_> mizipzor: I won't tell you a third time. if you haven't read it the first two times, you never will
<molgrum> bazhang: i have all the sources checked
<molgrum> well yes, in proposed
<bazhang> molgrum, then that would be proposed
<molgrum> yep, when?
<bazhang> ie unsafe/not fully tested
<knights> Can I not specify a xorg driver at the grub prompt when booting off a ubuntu CD?
<molgrum> ah!
<molgrum> okay, so that's why.. thanks
<wols_> knights: can't
<wols_> knights: use the alternate install cd
<mizipzor> wols_: oh, so "ubuntu-desktop" is a package name? i thought you referred to gnome, simply... sorry
<soreiser> Gnea: sorry but the pc is very OLD, it is so slow also to load firefox! :/ anyway if you have to go, dont worry
<s4n1> need to see info on the pkg mizipzor? Code: sudo apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Casao_> hey, got a quick question - i've run the script on the wiki for ad hoc wireless networking, how do i turn it back to let it connect to a normal thing
<spotdog14_> greetings room
<Ax-Ax> helo agan
<Artesc> Excuse me Wols, where r u?
<RomeoLando> How to setup apache testing server?
<Ax-Ax> how do i change suid for programs?
<soreiser> Gnea are you still in here?
<knights> wols_: don't suppose I can do a text install off the 8.04 desktop CD can I?
<spotdog14_> does anyone have any information on Ubuntu mobile?
<mizipzor> s4n1: that didnt print anything suspicous, installing it now
<s4n1> ﻿mizipzor:wols know what he was talking about
<s4n1> knew *
<cube> could someone tell me what app and how i could make a jpeg into a vector file?
<Casao_> guess no one here can answer questions
<spotdog14_> i am pretty sure you could figure it out in Gimp
<s4n1> knights: like wols said, alternate CD, not desktop CD. Desk CD won't help.
<nogear> how can i stop joins showinf in irssi?
<knights> s4n1: OK, thanks
<s4n1> thank him, not me =)
<bonespur> how do i change my proxy address in ubuntu hardy??
<knights> Thanks to wols too :)
<bonespur> i cannot downlaod anything from the command line
<Casao_> Does anyone know about wlanconfig or wireless in ubuntu?
<bazhang> bonespur, using what command
<s4n1> using wget bonespur or?
<bonespur> sudo apt-get
<s4n1> oh
<bazhang> what error do you get bonespur
<felix> How can I alter the Ubuntu UI to something that feels less 'inflated', more compact, more Windows Classic UI like?
<Casao_> you can use windows classic.
<bazhang> felix, check gnome-look.org
<Casao_> or that
<felix> thanks! :)
<bazhang> Casao_, what is the issue
<bonespur> bazhang: Could not connect to 172.30.3.3:8080 (172.30.3.3), connection timed out
<bazhang> bonespur, change software sources then
<cube> so how could i make a jpeg a vector in gimp?
<Jeruvy> bonespur: what proxy are you using?
<Casao_> bazhang - well, i used the ad hoc script from the wiki and it worked fine, but now i don't think i can connect to a structure network
<swmiller6> cube: do you mean you want a .svg file?
<s4n1> 172..??? Hm
<bonespur> bazhang: how exactly?  Jeruvy I need to change my proxy addresss
<bazhang> Casao_, so what is your end goal here
<cube> swiller yeah and i tried inkscape but the file ends up just being blank
<bazhang> bonespur, use a proxy for apt-get? why?
<Jeruvy> bazhang: he's trashed his proxy, or the ip is down...
<xintron> Is there a lightweight dock that will work with fluxbox?
<swmiller6> cube: you can not convert it
<Casao_> baz - i want to reset wlanconfig and iwconfig to default settings for ubuntu, i have a script to turn on adhoc connections to my phone, i want to turn it off so i can connected to APs again
<swmiller6> cube:you can recreate it
<bonespur> bazhang: im in a LAN network
<Casao_> i've done wlan destroy ath0 and wlan create ath blah blah mode ta
<Casao_> sta*
<cube> swiller6: im listening!
<bazhang> Casao_, where do you have it set
<Pentarex> i have question about the partitions i have 60gb hard drive but i see only the main 8gb the other 52 i cant
<soreiser> ok Gnea is gone, i think. bazhang can you help me wuth that issue?
<bazhang> soreiser, no.
<soreiser> *with
<bazhang> soreiser, post on the forums
<swmiller6> cube: lemme see if I can find you the tutorial
<bazhang> !forums | soreiser
<ubottu> soreiser: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<s4n1> i knew 172 is for priv. addy :D
<OlympicSoftworks> Good morning folks!
<Pentarex> ﻿ i have question about the partitions i have 60gb hard drive but i see only the main 8gb the other 52 i cant
<soreiser> bazhang, why dont you want, too?
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex, how old is your computer?
<bonespur> how can i change my proxy??
<soreiser> bazhang have i made something wrong also with you? i dont think so
<ja> Does anyone know why compiz disrupts the middle click in firefox?
<bazhang> Casao_, does your install see your nic? what about your ap
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: dont know 2 years maybe
<bazhang> soreiser, I am busy now.
<OlympicSoftworks> I had not noticed it myself ja.
<mahesh> can anyone help me to configure my printer in linux ubuntu
<soreiser> bazhang, well ok then, no problem thanks anyway :)
<mahesh> iam new to ubuntu
<Casao_> baz - what do you mean where do i have it set?
<mahesh> can anyone help me to configure my printer in linux ubuntu
<mahesh> i have a hp printer
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex, have you tried using Gparted?  It is handy for finding things like this.
<Casao_> i have the script at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<djamel> mahesh, USB ?
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm trying to get my sound card to work, and I'm wondering what's the URL for entering the PCI ID output for lspci... anyone want to help me out? :)
<bazhang> Casao_, your nic has the drivers installed and you can get an ap?
<cube> swiller6: any luck man?
<Phantomas> hello i have put my pc in hybernate and when powered it up it couldnt find my graphics card and monitor and now i am in safe mode
<Casao_> baz - i have the script at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<mahesh> djamel yup usb
<Casao_> i want to know what i should put in a script to turn it back to default to conenct to an AP
<mahesh> djamel : the driver cd is only for windows
<Casao_> i went with destroying the adhoc connection, creating a sta mode connection and restarting the network manager
<djamel> mahesh, when you go to to administration/printing
<Casao_> is there anything special i need to do otherwise?
<bazhang> Casao_, what does ifconfig return; two entries or three
<Phantomas> my card is ati radeon x1950 pro
<Casao_> 4
<Phantomas> please help me
<djamel> mahesh, do you see it in "printers" ?
<bazhang> Casao_, does iwconfig see an ap
<mahesh> djamel : ok but i see only PDF
<swmiller6> cube: here is a inkscape tutorial http://inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com/category/raster-to-vector/
<Casao_> it does, but i don't get an ip
<Casao_> and i have on this one before
<bazhang> Casao_, what command do you use to get the ap
<swmiller6> google will turn up many more
<cube> swiller6: thankyou a ton
<Casao_> i'm using the default network manager
<Casao_> roaming mode
<Casao_> and selecting it
<Casao_> it connects to the AP
<bazhang> Casao_, better to use the terminal here
<FloodBot1> Casao_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jorggg> I use a Asus laptop, when I had Gutsy it worked fine, but after upgrading( and/or clean installing) to Hardy the backlight of my LCD start a minimum, and I have to login into gnome in the "dark" before I can go ahead and use my Fn+F6 key to make it brighter. Anyone have ane experience with backlight issues? The strange thing is that it worked in Gutsy.
<magnetron> !enter | Casao_
<ubottu> Casao_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: i am new to ubuntu where to find that
<Casao_> thanks for repeating that magnetron, because i missed it 5 seconds ago.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Casao_, try this in terminal
<djamel> mahesh, go to synaptics and install the HP printng packages and try again
<bazhang> Casao_, sudo dhclient ath0
<Casao_> i did, it times out
<leeping2008> My OS seems to recognize my audio hardware.  However, I have headphones connected and no sound is playing...
<sarek> hi
<Casao_> grabs the local private ip
<bazhang> Casao_, then you need to associate the ap
<Casao_> would rebooting the computer reset it to default settings or are things like that persistant?
<bazhang> Casao_, what encryption is on the ap
<felix> Oh, and another one, din't really know where to throw it, hopefully it will be picked up here:
<felix> When looking to install Adobe Flash on Ubuntu, it show's up in Add/Remove Applications as 'Macromedia Flash', this name however has been deprecated since Macromedia was aquired by Adobe in december 2005. Not really something that bothers me, but it may give the impression that this is a old version.
<kaushal> I have configured openvpn client using Network Manager on Ubuntu 8.04 Linux Desktop, The issue is that I need to add sudo ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.10.50.12 dev tap0 every time whenever i need to connect to openvpn server
<OlympicSoftworks> Penta, depending on what edition of Ubuntu you are using it may be installed already.  Look into System->Administration->Partition Editor, if it is not there you can download and install it from Add/Remove
<sarek> I want to use mrtg to monitor data from lm-sensors and create graphs from it. Can this be done with existing ubuntu packages? Can anyone give me a hint how / where to start?
<kaushal> is there a way to push it on the client side
<dido> how to make Ubuntu 8.04 detect hard disk?
<MMDAE> Hi. Is it possible to artificially limit the speed on a network interface, or possibly an application?
<swmiller6>  leeping2008: check your headphone volume is not muted
<jorggg> Any one know i there is some new features or changes to the backlight of laptop LCD from gutsy to hardy that may have caused it to break at my Asus laptop?
<mahesh> djamel : ok
<bytor4232> jordo2323__: What do you mean?
<bytor4232> jorggg: Sorry. jorggg, what do you mean.
<Casao_> baz - none on this one, but my signal is weak so it could be caused by that. Basically, i want to know if rebooting will reset the ath0 to the default settings? If so, it's weak signal and i'll need to find another AP to test with. If not, I need to know if i need to do anything because destroying and creating a sta mode ath0
<dido_> how to make UBUNTU 8.04 detect new hard disk?
<Pici> !info trickle | MMDAE
<ubottu> mmdae: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bazhang> Casao_, likely a reboot will have no effect; you are welcome to try if you wish :)
<FAJALOU> hi if i leave my computer on over night or something like that, my computer will freeze up. i have to manually reboot.  how can i troubleshoot this issue?
<RandyboY> Where can i find repositories to get pidgin and opera? (Ive reinstalled my ubuntu and lost my repositories. And i remember i had to add a key, but i cant remember how) Anyone assist me?
<jorggg> bytor4232: My LCD backlight starts at minimum when i boot up. I cant change it before I have loged into gnome. The backlight also turns low when I play a movie in mplayer for instance.
<Casao_> baz - i have rebooted, but it seems to me like it should be creating a new ath0 on each boot, since it's a virtual connection
<candive> Hi all, How do I remove trash that refuses to delete permissions checked still not deleting. please help is there a terminal command to empty trash.
<OlympicSoftworks> MMDAE. it is.  It is called throttling.  I don't know how to do it myself.
<Gnea> FAJALOU: look at /var/log/syslog, see where the times cut off
<MMDAE> OlympicSoftworks: Pici already helped
<MMDAE> Pici, thanks, that's perfect
<bazhang> Casao_, what do you mean virtual
<jorggg> bytor4232: So Im wondering if there have been any changes to backlight in hardy, cause it worked fine in gutsy
<swmiller6>  RandyboY:  http://www.medibuntu.org/
<OlympicSoftworks> cool
<Gnea> jorggg: 'break'?
<candive> sudo su delete trash ?
<bazhang> candive, no
<Gnea> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jorggg> Gnea: I mean if any thing may have caused it to break at my laptop
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  it only shows all of my boot sequence stuff from when i turned it back on...
<jorggg> Gnea: break in the meaning of stop working
<candive> Gnea, thank you bazhang, thank you
<K4k> For some reason whenever I log into my server VIA ssh, the motd message shows up twice. I read somewhere that it's because of a script, I have only found one forum post regarding this problem, but it didn't help anything. Can someone help me figure out why it's printing twice?
<Casao_> baz - that's what wlanconfig is, wifi0 is the physical wifi adapter, ath0 is virtual
<Gnea> jorggg: your use of the word 'break' requires definition. please.
<dido_> can anybody answer me plz?
<kartoffelmensch> anyone knows a mp3 proggy similar to amarok that also features fade in/out and fade during the tracks ?
<bazhang> dido_, what is the question
<Pentarex> ﻿ i have question about the partitions i have 60gb hard drive but i see only the main 8gb the other 52 i cant
<HymnToLife> Pentarex: define "see"
<wng-> Does anyone know what file on the livecd is put to screen on the non-X command-line login?
<mindstorm> hi , I am new here
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Casao_ you might check here how to associate that ap
<Pentarex> HymnToLife: locate, examine
<dido_> bazhang:how to make ubuntu 8.04 detect new hard disk?
<jorggg> Gnea: The LCD backlight of my Asus W5F laptop worked fine in gutsy, but after installing hardy it is always turn down to its minimum brightness when I boot. So i have to login with a dark screen before I may use Fn+F6 key to brighten up the screen.
<Gnea> FAJALOU: what about /var/log/syslog.0 ?
<HymnToLife> Pentarex: right, but how do you "locate" it?
<mindstorm> I think with ntfs configuration tool
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  just looking there ;), it shows it til 0317:01,   then a huge gap to 10:47:07
<Gnea> jorggg: oh okay, so hardy didn't really cause the hardware to become permanently disabled.
<djamel> mahesh, so ? you found the packages ?
<Casao_> Does anyone know if wlanconfig will create a ath0 with default settings or with last used settings on reboot, that is what i need to know at the moment.
<jorggg> Gnea: now not a chance! Only software changes I belive
<Gnea> FAJALOU: so something happened around 3:30am
<mahesh> djamel : ya i find some like hpij
<Gnea> jorggg: good :)
<Pentarex> HymnToLife: ok i have 60 gb hd and i set 10gb for OS and 50 for my stuffs but now i only examine 10gb of the whole hard drive i want to be partition like D on windows u know double click on it and i am in
<leeping> Hey there, I have sound card issues, the system appears to recognize my sound card yet no sound is playing.  Anyone able to help?
<wolson> anyone here have experience installing a GeForce4 MX440 on ubuntu desktop?
<siriusnova> anyone find that in Ubuntu Hardy no smb:// or samba shares work in nautilus anymore?
<djamel> mahesh, ok install them all, and then unplug it and plug it again
<wolson> I can only go 800x600 :-(
<cube> swiller6: are you still here?
<HymnToLife> Pentarex: do you have a partition on the extra 50 Gigs
<FAJALOU> Gnea:   so is there a way to troubleshoot what this was?
<swmiller6> cube: yes
<Pentarex> i think so
<jorggg> Gnea: Do you know if there have been any changes to the ACPI or LCD backlight from gutsy->hardy that may be the root of the problem?
<mahesh> djamel : ok
<HymnToLife> Pentarex: do a   sudo fdisk -l   to find out
<Pentarex> HymnToLife: i think so
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex, and did you specify the filesystem of that 50gb?  If there is no file system on it, you will not see it
<wng-> Does anyone know what file on the livecd is put to screen on the non-X command-line login? I thought it would have been /etc/issue, but it's not
<cube> swiller6: do u want to make a simple .jpeg into a vector I could send u some$ paypal after the guy that wants me to do it sends me $ for it
<HymnToLife> wng-: you mean all the text about Ubuntu being free software and blah blah blah?
<Gnea> jorggg: I think so. I'm not sure what the root of it is, yet. I have a laptop that is a bit dim at times, too. But I haven't bothered to fix it since it isn't too dim.
<swmiller6> cube: how simple
<wng-> HymnToLife: yes, but I just found it, /etc/motd
<php6th> Hook InfoboxDataCapture::save failed to return a value, why this happens with Infoboxdata.php ????
<cube> swiller6: i will link it
<php6th> Help InfoboxDataCapture::save failed to return a value, why this happens with Infoboxdata.php ????
<HymnToLife> wng-: yup, that's the one
<soreiser> Gnea: are you back? have you enought time now to help me out?
<Chrizz_> Can anyone help me with wine?
<soreiser> *+now
<Gnea> soreiser: oh, sure. did you get the pastebin done?
<Chrizz_> im trying to run this .exe file, but it just does nothing.
<Pentarex> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37770/
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  here is the pertinent part of my syslog.0
<FAJALOU> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37771/
<Casao_> Ok, another question then - where is the grub timeout setting stored? the thing that controls that screen where it sits there and counts down
<Casao_> want to disable that part, speed bootup some
<cube> swiller6: ok well i suppose its not too simple http://k20a.us/ill.jpg
<bazhang> dido_, please keep it in channel.
<soreiser> Gnea: no because i saw you needed to go. i'll do then again
<OlympicSoftworks> Casao it is in /boot/grub.  It is one of the text files in there.
<Casao_> do you know which one?
<Pentarex> HymnToLife: are u here m8
<FAJALOU> Casao menu.lst
<K4k> Does anyone know why motd is showing up twice when I ssh into my box?
<Casao_> thanks
<swmiller6> cube: pm me
<K4k> if I rename motd it doesn't show up at all
<Gnea> FAJALOU: hrm, i would install lm-sensors and sensord and see what happens in the next day or two. compare then...
<Mitesh> is there a problem with totem in hardy?
<OlympicSoftworks> Thas de one
<swamptin> has anyone here tried installing ubuntu on a vertual machine on a Macbook pro?
<K4k> so it's not that there are two files or something
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  are they in the repos?
<gleyve> how to make "window avant manager" auto-start?
<Gnea> FAJALOU: yup
<Chrizz_> im trying to run this .exe file in wine, but it just does nothing.
<wanderingii> how do i know if my ubuntu installed ok? it was at 93% lsat time i looked and a min or two later i have a ubuntu desktop infront of me but the computer didnt restart at all
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37770/ can u help me with this info
<mahmoud> hi every one
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  how can i see them?
<FAJALOU> !hi | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> FAJALOU: just search for sensors
<mahmoud> i had problem in using network
<OlympicSoftworks> Got that, checking it out.
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  in what?  in /var/log?
<Gnea> FAJALOU: uh, no... in synaptic
<mahmoud> i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser
<mahmoud> it works some times and some times stop
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  o lol they are already installed ;)  so where can i find the sensors themselves?  are they automatically turned on?
<mahmoud> i had this problem with many linux versions
<Sinn3rman> how do i cause the default behaviour of the mount options inside the places menu to mount devices readonly rather than readwrite for all users? for example, i have a bunch of files on an ntfs partition that i do _not_ want write access to - they're already marked readonly on ntfs, but on linux i see them as rw for all users. how do i do that?
<mahmoud> i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu the same problem
<Pentarex> can someone really can help me please
<mahmoud> i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<jcdwrrc> MySQL 4.1 apt-get - What repository should I look in?
<speener> yo
<Jeruvy> mahmoud; then likely the problem is PC or network related, not OS.
<Pentarex> please mates help me with to solve my stupid problem for smart guys :D
<Pentarex> its about partition
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex, is this a second drive of yours?
<Pentarex> yes
<Gnea> !sensors | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<the_darkside_986> I had the network printer working at one point, based on evidence of an Ubuntu branded test page lying there... but i deleted my settings and can't remember what i did or when those printed :(
<Kilde> hello.  I am having sound issues and I can't isolate what the problem is.  I notice it occuring when running amarok.  basically when trying to listen to music other sounds seem to be disabled, such as if I try to play a youtube video.  Sometimes however the opposite happens, when I am watching a youtube video Amarok won't play any music and quickly cycle through my playlist.  Sometimes it causes amarok to hang and freeze momentarily, ot
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: yes
<felix> mahmoud: do you use network connectivity provided by the motherboard or a separate network card
<wanderingii> anyone got any advice? i thought it should have installed ok, but i see there is an install icon on the desktop
<speener> i've been liking ubuntu for its ease of use and all, but it's so different than a normal linux box
<kaushal> anybody here has used openvpn client
<dr_evil> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS and changed the motherboard. The new one has Intel ICH10 controller SATA ports that are not supported, what can I do?
<Gnea> jordo2323__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5594225
<OlympicSoftworks> you will have to mount it yourself then.  Make a folder somewhere, in your home or in /media then do: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /*whereever*.  This will not be permanent but will make it usable until you reboot
<jcdwrrc> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and would like to install MYSQL 4.x using apt-get or the package manager, but have no idea where the repository is...a little help here?
<Gnea> jcdwrrc: hardy has 5.x, it's compatible.
<kaushal> jcdwrrc, /etc/apt/sources.list
<speener> try downloading the source and installing it normally
<mahesh> djamel : its repeatedly showing printer may not be connected
<mahesh> djamel : but its connected
<mahesh> karan:: are u there
<jcdwrrc> Gnea and Kaushal - I was hoping to leverage dependency analysis in apt-get.
<Gnea> jcdwrrc: what's wrong with 5.x?
<jcdwrrc> Sources.list is great, but existing repositories do not contain 4.1...I have software that's compatible with 4.1 only.
<LEVI4TH4N> hello niggas
<Gnea> !language | LEVI4TH4N
<ubottu> LEVI4TH4N: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jcdwrrc> I wish I could use 5.0, but it'll require porting a great deal of code...we're not there quite yet.
<LEVI4TH4N> Gnea ok nigga
<kaushal> anybody here has used openvpn client
<frybye> LEVI4TH4N: did you take a wrong turn at the lass crossing pal???
<OlympicSoftworks> dr_evil, have you checked the hardware compatibility list to see if they are supported?  There is some intell Sata chips that was has issues with non-vista as I understand it
<Flannel> LEVI4TH4N: Please stop it with the language.
<LEVI4TH4N> Flannel sorry :/
<the_darkside_986> ipp://192.168.1.93/ipp/P1 as the printer URI keeps printing gibberish as the test page? what is this about?
<speener> ok, so I have a vfat partition that i share with vista, i can manually mount and all, but i put this line into the fstab and it wont mount on boot:
<frosty> anyone here know anything about ram compatibility ?
<speener> /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD2500BEVS-60UST0_WD-WXEY07R69803-part1 /mnt/hda1 vfat auto,umask=0,rw 0 0
<frosty> or ram in general?
<Gnea> LEVI4TH4N: sorry is not good enough. you are now on /ignore.
<OlympicSoftworks> Ram = Majestic mountain quadruped?
<mahesh> !hp printer | ubuttu
<kaushal> OlympicSoftworks, hi
<the_darkside_986> What does "printer" protocol on port 515 mean? Can Ubuntu use that at all?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp printer
<djamel> mahesh, try adding a new printer, and choose HP jet direct
<frosty> OlympicSoftworks, no, but if that was the case i would come to you :P
<LEVI4TH4N> ubottu: sorry is not good enough. you are now on /ignore.
<mahesh> djamel : ok
<bewst1> I got some packages from hardy-backports or hardy-proposed that messed up my system, so I removed those repositories from sources.list.  How do I get the versions of those packages that are provided by my currently-selected repos
<bewst1> ?
<OlympicSoftworks> LOL
<bazhang> LEVI4TH4N, please stop
<wanderingii> how do i set my ip and gateway so my computer appears on my home network?
<Wolfsherz> sorry for this if there is a batter place for it, but can anyone explain to me how to get ubuntu installed on a nvidia fakeraid system?
<ghostknife> How do I know which ubuntu release I have?
<Wolfsherz> *better
<Sindacious> godzirra, lsb_release -a
<jcdwrrc> shonstknife: go to system -> about ubuntu
<bewst1> Wolfsherz: recommendations I've seen are to use mdraid and avoid the built-in nvidia "BIOS RAID" stuff
<ghostknife> jcdwrrc: shonstknife?
<OlympicSoftworks> Is the ram question regarding setting up a dual channel set on a supporting motherboard?
<speener> anyone?
<wolson> anyone here have experience installing a GeForce4 MX440 on ubuntu desktop? I can only do 800x600
<dotdot> hi, wondering if someone could point to fixing 'desktop effects'? I had recently disabled it and re-enabling now fails- compiz on termial throws "xgl not present" and glxinfo says "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" I am on intel i810 card
<Wolfsherz> bewst1: I have to use that, as Windows is installed on it too...
<lwizardl> anyone here use a Linux computer for Point Of Sales ? I need some input on whats going to be needed
<ghostknife> OK. so i have gutsy, and haven't updated in a few months (about 272mb of updates left). It also says I can upgrade. Should I first update and then upgrade, or doesn't it matter, or will it automatically update first?
<Pentarex> casao: are u here my man
<bewst1> Wolfsherz: ah, in that case, I'm sorry that I can't help you.  I think there are HOWTOs about it around.
<OlympicSoftworks> Speener, that intro to the fstab line may not be correct.  Try to reference it the old fashioned way without the UUI
<jcdwrrc> ghostknife - sorry, multitasking.
<dotdot> ghostknife, update should not matter if you havent changed sources.list
<Pentarex> casao: nope
<jcdwrrc> Anyone know where I can point apt-get to get mysql 4.1?
<speener> OlympicSoftworks: so like /dev/disks/hda1?
<soreiser> Gnea: sorry are you still here? it takes too much from livecd, it is almost unrunnable; do you REALLY need dmesg from the failing dmesg? i cant tell you by now it will be only a dmesg full of I/O errors related to hdd. It will no serve to solve the problem, i simply need to have "all_generic_ide" parameter working from ubuntu-server installation cd.
<bewst1> Wolfsherz: the only other thing I can say is: use LVM, and leave a little extra space in your volume group for snapshots
<zdravko> hi there
<OlympicSoftworks> lwizardl what do you mean, what function?
<OlympicSoftworks> Speener, yepper
<zdravko> I search for a Java channel?
<zdravko> I need some help in java
<Pentarex> zdravko: where are u from man
<ghostknife> dotdot: why if I haven't changed sources.list?
<jcdwrrc> zdravko - what do you need?
<zdravko> from Bulgaria :)
<onthefence928> i want to create a GUI that let's me change values in a .xml document i have. i just want something that let's the user find images on his computer and change some numbers in the .xml. but i have little experience making a GUI and no experience writing anything for gnome or ubuntu can anyone help me find a toolkit to make my life easier or a tutorial to learn what i need?
<soreiser> *for ubuntu-server
<Wolfsherz> bewst1: thank you, i guess I'll have to look around a bit then
<speener> OlympicSoftworks: thanx man, i'll try
<zdravko> I have a few questions about a Java application I am working on
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex, did you get that thing mounted?
<Pentarex> zdravko: az sa6to e brato
<OlympicSoftworks> GL speener
<jcdwrrc> zdravko - shoot...
<lwizardl> OlympicSoftworks, I need a retail pos to handle the cash register functions, and tracking sales, returns, etc but most seem to be for resturants only
<bazhang> Pentarex, english please
<jcdwrrc> or email me - jcdwrrc@gmail.com (10 years developing Java apps professionally, mostly for the web).
<zdravko> how do I get the current time? I need hours, minutes and seconds
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: did u get the nuclear program stop working.... thats the same hard for me like u to stop it :D
<Gnea> soreiser: yes, I do. I've asked you several times.
<dotdot> ghostknife, apt-get update checks if sources.list has gotten some entries changed.. so you can update then upgrade, but direct upgrade shud be fine if you havent changed it
<jcdwrrc> see SimpleDateFormat();
<jcdwrrc> Date date = new Date();
<zdravko> hmm, okay, I will
<jcdwrrc> SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("...");
<ghostknife> dotdot: well, hopefully someone hasn't changed it then, because the upgrade to 8.04 started
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  i installed lm-sensors and sensord and ran sudo sensor-setup or whatever, what should i be looking for exactly?  b/c it might be an overheating issue (my gpu is at 48 C now... is that bad) and so i will keep my computer on and see what happens
<zdravko> but... it seems it is deprecated this Date :(
<jcdwrrc> formatter.format(date);
<Pentarex> OlympicSoftworks: i didnt mount it i dont know how
<zdravko> wait, lemme write down...
<dotdot> hi, just wondering if someone could point to fixing 'desktop effects'? I had recently disabled it and re-enabling now fails- compiz on termial throws "xgl not present" and glxinfo says "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" I am on intel i810 card
<mto> I'm trying to set up samba+ldap as a domain controller. ldap works great, but when I try to add an XP machines to the domain, I get no such user in xp and smbldap-adduser -m returns 127. Any ideas?
<Gnea> FAJALOU: if it gets above 65C or 70C, that's when I'd start to worry
<mahesh> djamel : thankyou dude it works
<executionist> how can i watch tv on ubuntu, i have the pixelview play tv pro tv card
<Gnea> !tv | executionist
<ubottu> executionist: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  ok... does it update them hourly or something in a log file?  because if my computer crashes again i will not be able to see them...
<OlympicSoftworks> lwizardl, will a PoS system for restraunts not work for you?
<jcdwrrc> DATE FORMAT EXAMPLES: http://javatechniques.com/blog/dateformat-and-simpledateformat-examples/
<jzsmith> Is there any sort of device manager like in Windows?
<executionist> hmm
<wanderingii> hi guys i could really do with some help here. i have a network set up at home which  need my ubuntu pc to connect to. the router has a gateway ip of 192.168.1.2 which all the other machines point to. I have entered this in the network settings for my pc and gave it an ip address and selected static ip address for th configuration, btu it wont connect to the internet
<zdravko> okay
<jcdwrrc> Doesn't look like anyone here knows where to get mysql 4.1 for hardy...where  should I go next?
<OlympicSoftworks> Pentarex.  There is a software package in the repositories that will scan your system and make additions to the right place for you.  Go to Add/Remove and search for mount.
<ghostknife> jzsmith: no, but there are differen't hardware tools for different purposes. what do you want? information/configuration?
<mto> wandering: can you ping 192.168.1.2?
<lwizardl> OlympicSoftworks, not from what it looks like. seems to not really have all i need/want
<wanderingii> nope
<ghostknife> jzsmith: System->Preferences->Hardware information. Maybe start there?
<Initial_M> anybody knows if there is effects/animations for file transfer?
<soreiser> Gnea: i already given that dmesg to many ubuntu-supporters before and the only answer they gave me is "hdd problem". oh, what a news! So, i'm telling you, considering it takes SO much to load from boot-cd can you simply tell me *why* that parameter seems NOT ENABLED in hardy installation cds (server too)? running it from grub IT WORKS, but i DONT from install-cds
<Initial_M> anybody knows if there is effects/animations for file transfer?
<zdravko> I have one more question...
<FAJALOU> Gnea:  it says that my fans are at 0 RPM... is this because my fans are not detected by ubuntu?
<wanderingii> i have jsut reentered the settings again and restarted the computer so just testing now to see if it works.
<OlympicSoftworks> you want like coupons or something?  Invoices from another system to be brought up at the register?
<zdravko> I want to store a lot of text in a file
<jzsmith> ghostknife, I don't have that option.
<bazhang> !repeat | soreiser
<ubottu> soreiser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zdravko> and have it output on the console on the same time
<ghostknife> jzsmith: which ubuntu?
<jzsmith> ghostknife, 8.04
<Initial_M> anybody knows if there is effects/animations for file transfer?
<ghostknife> jzsmith: odd
<zdravko> the file saving is needed, because I am afraid of loosing something
<Flannel> !afk > Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1, please see my private message
<zdravko> this console is somewhat ... dangeruos
<OlympicSoftworks> initial_m, just a bar that fills up as the transfer completes
<zdravko> any idea?
<zdravko> hello?
<recon> Is there any way to select timezones, not locations, to put on the world clock locations?
<zdravko> who helped me before with the date example?
<recon> Say, UTC?
<soreiser> bazhang?
<roger_padactor> word up, having trouble getting phppgadmin to work. i created the symbolic link but that didn't work. i'v changed my default dir from /var/www/ to /home/username/public/web  it works, i pasted the phppgadmin.conf stuff into the dault in the apache conf but that didn't seem to do anything.
<angus> hi all!!
<Gnea> soreiser: now you're doing the same thing to me that you did to wols.
<bazhang> soreiser, dont repeat so often
<Flannel> zdravko: ##java is the place for java support
<jcdwrrc> DATE SAMPLE - I did
<zdravko> a okay
<zdravko> thanks
<zdravko> I will go there
<jzsmith> ghostknife, I just want to see if Ubuntu recognizes that a USB device was plugged in.
<Flannel> zdravko: No problem.  Good luck
<wanderingii> mto, it appears to work for the internet. i havent tested yet to see if it appears to other networked computers
<wanderingii> excellent it works.
<zdravko> I cant join it
<jzsmith> ghostknife, usually in Windows a little window will pop up saying it doesn't recognize the device and if I would like to sesarch for a driver, is there anything like that in Ubuntu?
<zdravko> it says  #java ##java :Forwarding to another channel
<zdravko>  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<zdravko>  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<mto> weird. A reboot shouldn't have been necessary.
<jcdwrrc> Flannel - where can I go to find a repository that contains mysql 4.1 - want to use apt-get (for dependency analysis)
<FloodBot1> zdravko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> soreiser: no dmesg? no help.
<Flannel> zdravko: You have to be registered.  /msg nickserv help register
<ghostknife> jzsmith: no
<ghostknife> jzsmith: you will need to check the logs for that
<Flannel> jcdwrrc: For dependency analysis, you don't have to actually enable/etc that repository on your computer, you can just look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/mysql-server-4.1
<zdravko> it doesn't work - it says zdravko is already registered
<zdravko> what to do?
<executionist> where is the thing where i can see all my hardware. something like device manager
<Flannel> jcdwrrc: mysql 4.1 wasn't even officially supported in dapper (it's in universe), so I shouldn't have to tell you that you shouldn't use it :)
<Gnea> zdravko: choose another nick
<zdravko> for example?
<Flannel> zdravko: #ubuntu-offtopic can help
<MGrunde> Flannel: lshw
<speener> OlympicSoftworks: hey man, i wrote: /dev/sda1 /mnt/hda1 vfat auto,umask=0,rw 0 0 , but it still didn't load at boot
<jcdwrrc> Flannel: How about 4.0?
<executionist> guys  where is the thing where i can see all my hardware. something like device manager
<xintron> I tried starting CounterStrike through wine but I just got a messed up screen (looked like it was divided into two windows) and I had to restart X to get rid of it. What might it be that I'm missing? btw, ATI X600 installed through Envyng
<marenostrum> Hi dear friends. Ubuntu 8.04 here with nvidia Go 7600 card. Problem is, screen flashes (like a blink) some 4 times a minute. I have the packages linux restricted drivers and nvidia-glx-new installed which I believeto be the proper choices. Should I make a change regarding them or ... any other idea?
<khalderon> I changed my nick and still can't get there
<Larrxi> how to check if running 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<khalderon> it still says it is already registered :(
<dennda> Larrxi: uname -a
<Initial_M> anyone there who has animation/effects same with WIndows for file transfer?
<OlympicSoftworks> executionis, I don't know that there is a default one loaded at install time.  There are several available from repositories thought.  Sysinfo is a good one.
<Initial_M> anyone there who has animation/effects same with WIndows for file transfer?
<Gnea> Larrxi: uname -m
<bazhang> Initial_M, not the same as windows; there is a transfer bar though
<Larrxi> dennda, Gnea: thank you
<jcdwrrc> FLANNEL - THANKS.
<OlympicSoftworks> speener, is there a directory in /mnt called hda1?  It has to be there for the mount to work.  You may have to create it manually.
<Initial_M> oh that is  dissapointing
<speener> OlympicSoftworks: yes, i made it
<mto> executionist: I don't know of something like that, but more /proc/bus/pci/devices gives you some of that sort of info.
<Gnea> Initial_M: what sort of effects?
<Gnea> !patience | Initial_M
<executionist> hmm
<ubottu> Initial_M: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<executionist> k thx
<soreiser> Gnea this is the previous dmesg+sudo fdisk -l i gave to wols_ if you can take help from that: http://pastebin.com/d3e01015f i'm taking dmesg from the livecd but it takes a lot, please SORRY
<Flannel> jcdwrrc: Nope.  I guess older versions could.  But... Those aren't up there, you'd have to manually grok the packages.gz, warty has 4.0: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  grep for "Package: mysql-server"
<infexion> how do you share files over your network via ubuntu
<mto> ﻿I'm trying to set up samba+ldap as a domain controller. ldap works great, but when I try to add an XP machines to the domain, I get no such user in xp and smbldap-adduser -m returns 127. Any ideas?
<soreiser> but this dmesg is that WORKING one
<Initial_M> im sorry guys. but thanks so much for the help
<Scorp_> Guys, can anyone help me with copying my contacts from my Sony Ericsson P1i to Evolution ??
<soreiser> this is the dmsg WITH ALL_GENERIC_IDE ENABLED
<OlympicSoftworks> Speener, you are sure the volume is in /dev/sda1?
<soreiser> Gmea
<speener> OlympicSoftworks: well i manually mounted it with /dev/sda1
<Gnea> soreiser: yes, I can read.
<soreiser> Gmea with all_generic_ide disable i got a lot of errors that i'm waiting the pc to post on pastebin
<Gnea> soreiser: btw, are you in Italy?
<soreiser> *disabled
<OlympicSoftworks> ah, the manual mount worked, but auto mount via fstab did not?
<soreiser> Gnea yeah
<soreiser> you too?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Scorp_> OlympicSoftworks: Did u do sudo mount -a
<Scorp_> ??
<Gnea> soreiser: no.
<bazhang> soreiser, /join #ubuntu-it
<soreiser> bazhang noone could help me on #-it
<testmycode019> test 123
<bazhang> soreiser, nor here
<OlympicSoftworks> Scorp, I think he totally rebooted.  Trying to find that out now.
<kcman1> if i wanted to convert a png image file what program is the best?
<Gnea> kcman1: convert, from imagemagick
<Gnea> !best | kcman1
<ubottu> kcman1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreiser> bazhang is that a prblem if i'm staying here seems! i'm getting help from Gnea, bazhang
<MGrunde> Even though I've set my removable hard drive to mount to a folder in my home folder through fstab, it still appears on the desktop.  How do I prevent this?
<bazhang> soreiser, just dont ask for people by name. repeat your question every 10 minutes or so. But don't target people to answer you.
<soreiser> <Gnea> soreiser: btw, are you in Italy? Gnea, why did you asked to me?
<bazhang> soreiser, did you read what I just wrote?
<lwizardl> kcman1, use g.i.m.p. to convert it to something else
<teerawi> hello
<teerawi> power management doesnt work with me
<teerawi> iam using ubuntu 8.0.4 with nvidia card
<the_darkside_986> My print server is definitely at "192.168.1.93" but Ubuntu keeps saying it is "inaccessible" when I push the Verify button (adding a printer).
<teerawi> but i cant get my pc to sleep mode
<uoaphys> kazuni: i have been using pidgin lately
<Gnea> soreiser: the problem isn't really that you're here, the problem is more of your general attitude - it's taken well over an hour for you to provide a simple answer to my question - the entire time, you've been berating me with "no! i won't do it!" or "you listen to me! i won't listen to you!" which is, suffice to say, very unproductive and stressful. You are not paying me, therefore, I choose to help you. I can also choose to stop helping you at any given mo
<bazhang> oment
<MGrunde> teerawi: Notebook or PC?\
<Gnea> soreiser: now, i've taken a look at your pastebin and I don't see any problem with the all-generic-ide - is it possible for you to turn syslog on with /etc/init.d/sysklogd start, on the livecd, wait about 10 minutes, then pastebin the contents of /var/log/dmesg?
<Xiphophorus> Hi, a friend of mine is using Ubuntu LiveCD, but can't connect to the Internet using ethernet cables
<bazhang> Xiphophorus, what chipset and what errors
<RandyboY> Anyone have a repo for the latest version of Pidgin and Opera?
<Xiphophorus> h/o
<teerawi> pc
<gkffjcs_> is there a command line interface to the gvfs?
<MGrunde> Xiphophorus: What is the output of ifconfig
<Xiphophorus> h/o
<bazhang> Xiphophorus, what does that mean
<Xiphophorus> He'll tell me in a moment and I'll paste it back
<Xiphophorus> hold on
<bazhang> Xiphophorus, dont paste here
<Xiphophorus> Ok
<Xiphophorus> Query window?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<teerawi> when using forced turn off monitor it works for a moment but it doesn't last a min
<wirenik> I just ripped a DVD onto my hard drive in .avi format. What program can I use to convert it into a format playable with an iPod?
<bazhang> !paste | Xiphophorus
<ubottu> Xiphophorus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MGrunde> teerawi: Notebook or PC?
<teerawi> i said,its a pc
<Xiphophorus> Ok
<MGrunde> teerawi: What motherboard model?
<teerawi> gigabyte
<Jeruvy> teerawi: disable mouse activation, does it still occur?
<teerawi> ga945
<wanderingii> i have gone to applications and add or remove and it asked me to reload the packages listings, so i clicked reload and now it jsut seems to be sittin at a loading screen, with all the add remove stuff disabled, but i can still use away at the system
<Larrxi> Ok, uname -a written, howto get if it is 32- or 64-bit from the following: Linux kalle 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<teerawi> what mouse activation
<bazhang> Larrxi, 32
<soreiser> <bazhang> soreiser, did you read what I just wrote? <- yeah, i did, ok. Gnea i'm (slowly) trying to put the failing-dmesg on pastebin, it takes  a lot to load firefox that's the problem.
<Jeruvy> teerawi; does the pc come out of sleep when you move the mouse?
<Larrxi> bazhang: ty, the kernel version that determines?
<soreiser> Gmea p.s. ". I can also choose to stop helping you at any given m" any given? :)
<Gnea> Larrxi: 32 - i686
<bazhang> i686 Larrxi
<teerawi> it doesnt go to sleep by it self, i force it wwith a command
<Larrxi> ahh of course :)
<teerawi> and  it comeout by it self
<Gnea> bazhang: not sure whether to thank you or not
<Jeruvy> teerawi: I did not ask that...force it to sleep, then move the mouse.  Does THIS wake up the pc?
<bazhang> Gnea, he would not listen after many attempts
<Gnea> bazhang: thank you.
<teerawi> yes it woke the monitor
<bazhang> he'll be back
<Gnea> and i will probably not be here. la dee da
<Jeruvy> teerawi: ok disable mouse activation ,then test again.  same place you enabled sleep.
<rjoffs> ?
<teerawi> from power management
<the_darkside_986> I have a print server that does this: http://pastebin.com/d4821e806 but I can't figure out its URI in Ubuntu. Any ideas? It was printing jibberish but I can't even get it to do that anymore.
<izike> hi, i installed a new kvm package that replace the kvm modules inside /lib/modules..., the problem is that i want to come back to the old ubuntu modules for kvm, how can i do that ? (from where can i install them?)?
<sharperguy> Anyone know what page on the ubuntu website it should reference in wikipedia to show that ubuntu's slogan is "Linux for human beings"?
<Larrxi> why do i always get an answer when i ask in this channel? :)
<uoaphys> can someone help me with desktop resolutions? I am seeing a 50Hz, 640x480 option in my set resolution panel, and in advanced desktop effects settings for compiz. This is not my actual resolution (which is 1024x768x50hz). But this 640x480 is the only one shown, and it wonlt let me select the correct one, or change it. I'm afraid to play wiht it because I might lose my 1024x768, but I want to be able to adjust my screen... Anyone have any ideas?
<soreiser> bazhang? why you kicked me? why? any reason now?
<bazhang> soreiser, PM
<gkffjcs_> is there a command line interface to the gnome vfs?
<pvh_sa> heya... is there any extension or plugin or something for nautilus to tag items so i can search for tags in the future?
<Gnea> Larrxi: because you aren't pushy, you ask intelligently, and, most of all, you aren't rude about it. ;)
<hase_> So I installed a PCMCIA card with four USB ports.  When I do a lsusb it shows the new usb ports, and lspcmcia lists the card, but none of the usb devices i plug into it work, what can i do?
<the_darkside_986> Is the LPD:// type uri's supposed to specify a port in Ubuntu's print configuration?
<jpastore> how do I make vlc not play in a zoomed mode?
<Gnea> jpastore: is it doing that by default?
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: have you looked at this thread?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/25966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25966 in Ubuntu Hardy "NEW PACKAGE: Printer drivers for Brother needed" [High,Fix released]
<jpastore> gnea
<jpastore> Gnea, yea
<jpastore> sorry =)
<pdlnhrd> is there a way to hide a window in linux like you can in mac.... so that i can leave a ternminal window open but not have it take up any screen real estate?
<php6th> repo?
<jpastore> Gnea, when I open a video I get pic in a pic and the smaller one has a draggable white box that controls what the larger video is displaying...it's annoying
<Gnea> pdlnhrd: press the 'minimize' button
<pdlnhrd> Gnea:  not quite the same
<Jeruvy> pdlnhrd: redirect the output to null.
<the_darkside_986> I got the right Brother driver, and even twice accidentally printed successful pages...
<the_darkside_986> but I can't remember what I did.
<Gnea> pdlnhrd: it keeps the window running, but doesn't show anything.
<adac2> where can I costumize the visual effects? I just find the three options none, normal and extra
<RequinB4> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<frosty> i'm having trouble getting my hp psc 2210 recognized in ubuntu...any ideas?
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: did you install tcsh?  or you still only have bash?
<pdlnhrd> Gnea: yes i know what "minimizing"  a window does... i guess you don't know what hide means on a mac.... i will assume the answer is no it is not possiple
<the_darkside_986> I've got the tcsh package installed
<Larrxi> Gnea: thank you
<RequinB4> pdlnhrd: why don't you explain it?
<Jeruvy> the_darkside_986: ok, thats all I can help sorry :)  I got stuck there too.
<jpastore> gnea any ideas?
<Gnea> pdlnhrd: i'm sorry, i don't own a mac. most people don't...
<Gnea> jpastore: looking
<pdlnhrd> RequinB4:  it hides the window... it doesn't show up on windows list.. not much too it
<rot> any one tell me how to make server and make
<jpastore> Gnea, thanks =)
<rot> for outside can see it
<yaroslav_> where is the best place to *globally* add a dir to path, /etc/profile?
<teerawi> jeruvy:i cant find the mouse activation you talked about
<lwizardl> so I take it no one here currently has setup a point of sales system??
<ZeroA4> pdlnhrd, system - preferences - windows --- has an option for the title bar double click
<ulifer> how do you upgrade gnome to the new version on ubuntu?
<MGrunde> frosty: Is hpijs installed?
<frosty> MGrunde, i believe so.
<Flannel> yaroslav_: /etc/environment
<RequinB4> pdlnhrd: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/WindowMatching
<yaroslav_> Flannel: ty
<frosty> MGrunde, isn't it supposed to automatically detect the printer on the administration/printing menu?
<Gnea> jpastore: what zoom level is it starting at?
<ZeroA4> pdlnhrd, i guess a mac does a roll or something like that... my ubuntu is not in english
<Kmad> ulifer, have you checked Synaptic for any updated Gnome packages?
<chieffancypants> is there an interactive mode for "tail"?  like the opposite of "less"
<rathel> I'm trying to install flash and I keep getting this error when I try to use nspluginwrapper http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37785/
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: I'm on a Mac right now, but I don't believe there is a way to do the window hiding in linux.
<jpastore> it's set to default I would say it looks like 1:4
<ulifer> Kmad: I was only checking with apt-get
<pdlnhrd> ZeroA4:  it isn't a roll up but that is as close as I am going to get i think... thanks
<Kmad> ulifer, try searching for gnome packages
<ZeroA4> pdlnhrd, ok :)
<RequinB4> rathel: why not 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: I think minimizing or window rolling is the closest you can get.
<jpastore> Gnea, is there a way to just not have a zoom?
<MGrunde> frosty: If the correct drivers are installed.  Most are by default, but I'm not sure about hpijs.  What does "dpkg --list | grep hpijs" return?
<ulifer> Kmad: yeah i did aptitude search gnome
<rathel> RequinB4, Because that doesn't always work, I'm trying a different way.
<Kmad> ulifer, what did you get?
<Gnea> jpastore: edit your ~/.vlc/vlcrc file, comment out the zoom= field
<Kmad> sudo apt-cache search gnome
<Gnea> jpastore: make sure vlc is stopped first
<Kmad> ulifer, or you can try the GUI
<pdlnhrd> mrzither: i agree with the rollup being the closest I am going to get.... but i do miss hide :(  seems like such a simple feature
<jpastore> Gnea, trying hang on =)
<frosty> MGrunde, i have 2 references of it.
<Gnea> jpastore: default should be 1:1 :)
<mrzither> pdlnrd: Just another reason I like Macs.
<MGrunde> frosty: foomatic and hpijs?
<ulifer> Kmad: i see gnome-core but how do I know if htat's the new version?
<ulifer> Kmad: i'm looking at synaptic
<jpastore> Gnea, zoom is commented out but set to 1.00000
<frosty> MGrunde, hp and openprinting
<linux_> hi
<Kmad> ulifer: well if its not installed I guess theres no harm in installing it. Sounds like it should already be installed though
<linux_>  y a des francais???????
<Gnea> jpastore: must be the size of the video itself - run a file myvideo.avi, what resolution does it report?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pdlnhrd> mrzither:  the right tool for the right job... and linux is heads and above for app development.... now when I am unix admining... nothing beats a macpro
<bazhang> linux_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ulifer> Kmad: i tried apt-get upgrade gnome-core , did nothing
<ulifer> Kmad: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...etc..
<AkariChan> anyone using compiz fusion
<AkariChan> on a geforce video card
<PriceChild> !anyone | AkariChan
<ubottu> AkariChan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MGrunde> frosty: Okay then, just for fun, try "sudo aptitude install foomatic-dp-hpijs hpijs hpijs-ppds"
<bazhang> AkariChan, ask in #compiz-fusion
<AkariChan> ok
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: True. But, instead of running a dedicated machine, I run Ubuntu in VMware fusion on my MacBook Pro.
<Kmad> ulifer: Well are you sure gnome needs to be updated?
<ulifer> Kmad: when i ran gnome-about it says i'm running 2.20.1 the new version is 2.22
<AkariChan> bazhang, : thanks
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: That way, I get the best of both worlds.
 * N3bunel saluta
<LaRoza> I face a problem with the sound card
<guntbert> !compiz > me
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<frosty> MGrunde, couldn't find that package
<jpastore> Gnea, it doesn't rpovide resolution just says Microsoft asf
<Gnea> !sound | LaRoza
<ubottu> LaRoza: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frosty> MGrunde, it found 1 of them...nvm
<adaran> I have massive problems with my s-ata harddrives on an ICH10R (Asus P5Q). Can anyone help me out?
<pdlnhrd> mrzither:  you should try out virtualbox on the mac... it works hella better (and its free)
<Kmad> ulifer: hmm. you've tried sudo apt-get update, then upgrade?
<Gnea> jpastore: heh, well that makes sense, asf files are usually bottom-of-the-barrel as far as overall quality goes - try a .mov or .flv :)
<rathel> I'm trying to install flash on x86_64 and I keep getting this error when I try to use nspluginwrapper http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37785/ How do I fix this, I think I have all the needed libraries. Thanks.
<jpastore> Gnea, thanks
<Flannel> chieffancypants: You just want less to start at the end of the buffer?
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: Really? I've used virtualbox, but with the new VMware Beta, the speed was nowhere close to what fusion offered. And, I've already payed for fusion.
<Kmad> rathel: have you tried sudo apt-get install flash-player?
<ulifer> Kmad: havne't done that in a while, trying
<Gnea> jpastore: another way to test it is to try playing the asf with mplayer
<LaRoza> listen ubotto , My isa bridge is ATI , and the hda is hda-intel i dont know which one is the alsa drive must be
<Kmad> ulifer: let me know if that updates it
<MGrunde> frosty: Whoops, typo, after you've run that run "sudo aptitude install foomatic-db-hpijs"
<ulifer> Kmad: nope
<Rhythmdvl> Hello
<pdlnhrd> mrzither:  i find virtualbox uses less resourses... but maybe that is just me
<rathel> Kmad, Yes, that plugin doesn't always work so I'm trying another way.
<MGrunde> AkariChan: Are you having trouble running compiz on a GeForce card?
<frosty> MGrunde, done
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: are you running the newest beta of fusion? Or the old 1.x release?
<Rhythmdvl> IRC server load is temporarily heavy, so please forgive me if I'm in the wrong channel
<gleyve_> what can i do to discover where is Rhythmbox's icon?
<MGrunde> frosty: Now see if it detects your printer
<Initial_M> any news for compiz fusion upcoming plugins
<Flannel> chieffancypants: "less +G file" will start you at the end of the file
<Rhythmdvl> It's also my first time here, so I don't know if I should just keep typing
<ZeroA4> mrzither, i agree with pdlnhrd for me VirtualBox is faster cos uses less memory
<sarthor> how can i convert .flv files to simple mp3, that i can be able to run on my car usb player,
<tvakah> if I want to have my wireless interface be added to a bridge interface after association, is there any way to do this in a networkmanager sanctioned way or will I need to deviate from it's warm embrace?
<B3z3rk3r> rth
<pdlnhrd> mrzither:  it was the older version
<frosty> MGrunde, if it's on usb what type of connection do i choose? HPJetdirect?
<Rhythmdvl> I will until someone tells me to shutup or go to a correct channel
<navilon_> hey guys, anyone know of an IRC client that will let you send messages via the command line
<Kmad> ulifer: http://www.compatdb.org/support/topics/181964_gnome_2_22_2_released.html
<Gnea> tvakah: deviation is required.
<B3z3rk3r> lol @ Rhythmdvl
<mrzither> ZeroA4: you're probably right, but virtualbox also doesn't offer the same kind of integration fusion does.
<ZeroA4> mrzither, i use VirtualBox and VMware Player 2.x
<Gnea> !ask | Rhythmdvl
<ubottu> Rhythmdvl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LaRoza> My Sound card is Realtek how can i configure it
<Rhythmdvl> (I"m also patient, and won't flood()
<mto> tvakah: and it may not be possible to do. Some wireless drivers do not support bridging.
<tvakah> Gnea, nuts so I thought, so there goes my nice and easy way of connecting to various networks without nedeing to fiddle with configuration everytime
<mrzither> ZeroA4: VMware player and VMware Fusion are two different products.
<Gnea> Rhythmdvl: good. please, stick to topic. :)
<Rhythmdvl> oh wait ... /msg ubutto etiquette... just noticed ... BRB
<ZeroA4> mrzither, Virtualbox has a seamless mode... at least to windows and linux... never tried on a mac
<felix_> Hi, here's a tough one for you guys; I have 2 technical problems:
<felix_> Problem 1: When I hit hibernate, Ubuntu shuts down like like normal, screen goes black, it hangs for a moment with the white cursor blinking in the corner of the screen, then these 2 lines show op:
<felix_> [   92.114405] i8042 AUX 00.6a: activation failed
<felix_> ﻿[   92.114412] i8042 KDB 00.6b: activation failed
<felix_> After ~7 sec. the system does shut down, but ofcourse no hibernation. When powered on again, the system boots like normal but when I try to boot Ubuntu it will hang after loading for a few seconds, accompanied by the vertical distortion of video output (loading screen is stretched).
<FloodBot1> felix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frosty> MGrunde, what do you think?
<MGrunde> frosty: This is on the New Printer Select Connection screen?
<ZeroA4> mrzither, yes... but i guess the use the basic same virtualization engine
<frosty> MGrunde, yeah
<ulifer> Kmad: are you telling me to download the sources?
<mrzither> ZeroA4: I know, but you can't minimize linux programs to the dock like you can with fusion.
<jpastore> Gnea, I was totem which is why I switched to vlc
<Gnea> tvakah: you could possibly hook a script into it... but that would require some advanced configuration parameters... if you're not comfortable with the command line and shell scripting, then don't worry about it.
<mrzither> ZeroA4: true, but I assume the OS integration adds some overhead.
<ZeroA4> mrzither, yes it cant...
<Gnea> jpastore: good move
<MGrunde> frosty: It should already be detected by this point...  See if you can find the printer in lsusb
<sarthor> how can i convert .flv files to simple mp3, that i can be able to run on my car usb player,
<tvakah> the end result is I want a virtual machine behind a tuntap interface to appear on the wireless segment normally, but now that I type that out I'm not even sure if it'd work at all since the vm will be talking normal ethernet framing rather than 802.11
<pdlnhrd> mrzither:  i dunno... i might have to try out fusion on the mac, but virtualbox does everything that vmware did on linux (even more)
<jpastore> Gnea, I also have dvd iso's that I rip from my friends camcorder of training video and I get the same problem
<HunterRequiem> All right. so I have a Presario C700 with an Aetheros wireless card, which needed ndiswrapper in order to work.  Now, the wireless card connects, but the computer freezes up a few minutes later. can anyone help?
<frosty> MGrunde, nope
<Gnea> tvakah: 802.11 is nothing more than a transport mechanism. you can bridge a wireless interface with no problems at all.
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: If virtualbox is what you like, go with that. I just like being able to minimize my linux and vista windows to my dock, as well as adding windows and linux launchers to my dock.
<db92> if metacity is no effects and compiz is extra effects, what manages the windows with normal effects? :P
<tvakah> Gnea, I'm highly comfortable with it, used to be a staunch Debian-only table pounder, only started using ubuntu fuzzies with my new notebook for the nice defaults and whatnot ;)\
<Gnea> tvakah: tcp/ip is independent of the other layers :)
<MGrunde> frosty: Odd.  The printer is turned on and plugged in?
<ZeroA4> mrzither, i guess the main diference of VirtualBox and VMware is that VMware seens to alocate all memory for the VMs at once... and Virtualbox seens to go as needed
<mto> Gnea: yeah, but the ability to masquerade as other MACs is not.
<tvakah> I thought that bridging happened at the link layer
<mrzither> ZeroA4: That sounds like an accurate description.
<jo___> who
<pdlnhrd> ﻿mrzither:  i agree... like started with.. the right tool for the right job, but i will give fusion a try now that you mention it
<LaRoza> which is better make ubuntu virtual Os inside winXp or Winxp virtual Os inside Ubuntu
<felix_> I have some problems with some shut down functions in Ubuntu, here's the link to the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37789/
<soreiser> Gnea: i was not able to make firefox running in a reasonable way, so i've found an OLD dmesg i already made to report this problem in a bug-report! well sorry, i didn't rembered about that! :/ here's the failing-dmesg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6454122/A%3A%5Cdmesg.txt
<Rhythmdvl> Does anyone have experience using Ubuntu as a testing server? I'm working on a WinXP box, wife on a Mac, and we're using the Ubuntu box as a NAS device. Samba (and LAMP, etc.) are all installed, and we can share files fine
<Flannel> LaRoza: Probably the latter will be happier
<tvakah> or does the kernel rewrite frames based on what bridge port it's destined out?
<soreiser> bazhang sorry for this little naming, it was just to give him the link as you asked me before
<Gnea> tvakah: ah, same here. excellent! well, /etc/network/* is a *little* bit different nowadays, so you should be able to figure something out
<mrzither> pdlnhrd: they each have pros and cons. VirtualBox uses less memory, VMware Fusion offers better integration. I guess it just matters what is important to you.
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: did you have a question/problem?
<boobsbr> howdy, is it possible to use firefox with DBUS?
<rathel> I'm trying to install flash on x86_64 and I keep getting this error when I try to use nspluginwrapper http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37785/ How do I fix this, I think I have all the needed libraries. Thanks.
<ulifer> Kmad: I guess 2.22 isn't on any ubuntu packages
<LaRoza> i'm here
<mto> tvakah: I don't think it does. All the KVM/QEMU docs I have found claim that you can't bridge with most wireless cards.
<niklaus> hi , i use pon to connect to internet , when i do pon dsl-provider from my user (nik) it fails to open /dev/ppp (ENOPERM from strace ) but from root it allows me to access, i have tried to chown root:nik and nik:nik to /dev/ppp but it still fails to open.
<Kmad> ulifer: yeah it may not be 'significant' enough I suppose
<Kmad> ulifer: you can install it manually with that link I gave you however
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: yes, thanks -- I'm trying to use Ubuntu as a testing server with Dreamweaver (DW is on a PC)
<frosty> MGrunde, i didn't have it plugged in correctly :P
<tvakah> mto, ahhh good to know ty :)
<anirudh0> quit
<Gnea> soreiser: finally! see, this is all that was needed... :)  you have either: a) a bad hard drive (quite possibly, since Maxtors are some of the WORST drives manufactured this century..), b) a bad IDE/SATA cable, c) a bad motherboard.
<felix_> Is there someone who want's to help me with a technical problem?
<jerone> mto: yes  it is true .. you cannot bridge over wireless .. only NAT
<Gnea> !ask | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yaroslav_> It seems that root does not read /etc/environment on login/bash start. Any change to change this?
<ulifer> Kmad: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<mto> tvakah: I'm looking at the same problem, and my solution (yet to be tested though. other priorities) is to set up some static routes and route the VM.
<ulifer> Kmad: sry, i meant http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/footware.shtml
<Gnea> mto: yeah, that's true, but he didn't express any concern over it :)
<felix_> Gnea, I have some issues with suspend/hibernate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37789/
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: Ah.  You'd have to install FTP, since I believe that's how dreamweaver connects to upload.  If dreamweaver does sftp, you'll have a lot easier time setting it up though, so you might want to look into that.
<MGrunde> frosty: Hehe, done that many times
<haostun> hi
<ulifer> Kmad: it says ubuntu supports 2.22 , but i don't see the new version anywhere, the package
<haostun> i need a good ftp client... someone knows any?
<Kmad> ulifer: yeah I understand that
<Kmad> ulifer: thats odd
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Gnea> felix_: could you please pasetbin dmesg?
<Rhythmdvl> FLannel: the funny thing is, DW has a LAN option -- and I can see/browse the share file I'd set up with Samba. But it can't (doesn't have permissions) to add files or folders
<frosty> MGrunde, it was a usb connection...and i sort of blindly plugged it in late at night into the ethernet port and it stayed like that for a week :P
<navilon_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<felix_> I'm not familiar with dmesg, what is it?
<frosty> MGrunde, it was the square-ish end of the usb cord..
<haostun> all of them are good ubottu?
<navilon_> !http
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Kmad> ulifer: have you tried downoading it from http://www.compatdb.org/support/topics/181964_gnome_2_22_2_released.html
<Gnea> felix_: it shows you the kernel messages - open a terminal and type it, you'll see
<tvakah> mto, hmm I think I'd need some kind of dhcp proxy for the effect I'm going for to make that work tho, can't add static routs until the guest has ip configured?
<ulifer> Kmad: those are all sources
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: Are you sure its samba then?  If you're having permission problems, then thats a samba issue (I'm a master of the obvious!)
<mto> felix: dmesg replays all the goo you see when you boot linux.
<LaRoza> how can i compile and run c, c++, c# and vb.net files by using terminal
<Kmad> ulifer: so can't you compile them?
<felix_> okidoki 1 sec.
<ulifer> Kmad: am i supposed to download each of those packaeges one by one?
<MGrunde> frosty: Hahaha, no wonder it didn't work
<ulifer> Kmad: hmm i could use garnome
<boobsbr> is it possible to use firefox with DBUS?
<mto> tvakah: yeah. So you need to either do a proxy arp, something I haven't seen in *years*, or put all VMs on a different IP subnet and route that statically via your laptop, or start using a routing protocol.
<namegame> LaRoza: C programs compile with the command gcc
<frosty> MGrunde, i realized that when lsusb showed nothing :P
<frosty> thx
<mto> tvakah: but remember: friends don't let friends EVER use RIP, even if just for a quick hack.
<niklaus>  open("/dev/ppp", O_RDWR)                = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted), ls -l crw-rw---- 1 root dip 108, 0 2008-08-16 03:22 /dev/ppp
<soreiser> Gnea that's exactly what i was trying to tell you before. have you seen that it wasn't helpful at all? what i wanna let you understand is that: using all_generic_ide as kernel parameter i get no more errors and hdd works totally
<niklaus> i've permissions why is it failing
<MGrunde> frosty: Then I get all the credit :)
<frosty> MGrunde, of course
<felix_> Gnea: all of it? the results of dmesg in terminal I mean? It's a lot.
<soreiser> Gnea: but in hady's installation cds does not work anymore, in 7.10 (xubuntu) it works. why? and how to solve that?
<soreiser> *hardy
<tvakah> mto, hmm proxy arp sounds like a good plan to me... I seem to remember using that a long long time ago
<simotempler> hi there - for some odd season since i installed ubuntu as a dual boot everytime i go to xp it goes back an hour but the time stays as is in ubuntu - any ideas what ubuntu did to cause this?
<boobsbr> is it possible to send messages to  firefox with DBUS?
<Flannel> simotempler: What time zone are you in?
<simotempler> GMT
<Pirate_Hunter> simotempler: i understood xp goes back an hour except the time how is that possible or could you explain in detail?
<mto> tvakah: just gotta figure out how to configure it. The last time I used it was over a decade ago on a SCO box with 128 modems.
<soreiser> Gnea: i think the problem is the old motherboard, but using that parameter it solves
<mto> siimotempler: on both machines? Ubuntu probably changed the hardware clock to a different timezone or something like that.
<mindstorm> Please Guys help me
<Flannel> simotempler: It has to do with XP wanting the hardware clock to be local time, but Linux wanting the hardware clock to UTC.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<simotempler> just everytime i boot xp the clock goes backan hr - and i stopped it sync to see if that worked but no and the system clocks seems to stay the same just xp
<mindstorm> When I write aplay -l this is the result
<Blaze_Boy> mindstorm : what ?
<Flannel> simotempler: There's two workarounds (tweak Linux, Tweak windows), they're both available at that page
<wiehan> I have no Color on my Nvidia Tv-out (hardy) please help
<mindstorm> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<mindstorm> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<mindstorm>   Subdevices: 1/1
<mindstorm>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> mindstorm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simotempler> cheers
<Gnea> felix_: yes. dmesg > dmesg.txt, then open dmesg.txt in gedit and cut 'n paste it
<felix_> Gnea: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37791/
<Gnea> soreiser: interesting. yes, it looks like it does.
<yaroslav_> how come root does not read values in /etc/environment?
<mindstorm> but when I write
<frosty> MGrunde, g2g...thx
<Gnea> soreiser: i did notice that you have no APIC... try adding 'lapic' to your kernel line
<Quiescent> Hello, I need some help getting Flash 10 RC workin in FF3.0.1 in 8.04. I get this error message when trying to use nspluginwrapper:  libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mindstorm> grep | hda the result is " snd-hda-intel"
<Quiescent> but i have the file libcurl.so.3
<mindstorm> so which one is the true for Alsa Driver ???
<Quiescent> libcurl.so.3 is in /usr/lib, i tried making a symbolic link in /usr/lib64 but that didn't help
<soreiser> Gnea: in fact; the problem is that it does not work with hardy's livecd anymore. i need it to install ubuntu-server without get those errors (i add all_generic_ide but it does not work, tha's why i was asking if that parameter has been removed or something)
<soreiser> Gnea what does that seves?
<soreiser> *serves
<soreiser> Gnea "lapic" i mean
<Gnea> soreiser: it turns on the APIC of the CPU. just try it and see what happens..
<mindstorm> I don't Know what is the true Module to Install it
<boobsbr> is it possible to send messages to  firefox with DBUS? i can't find anything useful on google.
<mindstorm> atiixp or snd-hda-intel My sound card is HDA Realtek
<soreiser> Gnea sorry, what should happen?
<mindstorm> I'm waiting
<bewst1> I got some packages from hardy-backports or hardy-proposed that messed up my system, so I removed those repositories from sources.list.  How do I get the versions of those packages that are provided by my currently-selected repos?
<Gnea> soreiser: we are not going through this again.
<bazhang> soreiser, try it
<bewst1> more importantly, how do I get rid of packages from those old repos?
<Gnea> soreiser: it may or may not improve the stability of the system
<soreiser> bazhang, Gnea: i just wanted to know what could i "see" of difference
<soreiser> Gnea ok
<Gnea> soreiser: worst case: the same thing will happen again. best case: it will help solve the problem.
<bazhang> soreiser, please dont argue
<mindstorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37792/
<leeping> Hi there, I'm trying to enable visual effects in Ubuntu and I'm getting the error message "The composite extension is not available".  I've tried adding "Composite" "Enabled" in the "Options" section of my xorg.conf, but I still get the same error.  I am using Xinerama with multiple monitors.. could that be contributing to this problem??
<soreiser> Gnea: "LAPIC" is?
<bazhang> soreiser, add to boot params
<bazhang> lapic soreiser
<soreiser> yeah ok
<Flannel> bewst1: If you go into synaptic, you can manually downgrade the versions, you can do it through apt-get too.  Or you could remove them, then reinstall them (and the new versions you install will be in your current repos)
<kri> hi, what do I have to do, do remove grub from mbr (with an ubuntu live cd)?
<Flannel> kri: What are you going to use in its place?
<Gnea> soreiser: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash -- locale=it_IT console-setup/layoutcode=it lapic all_generic_ide
<bewst1> Flannel: The problem is finding the packages to downgrade.  But on my 10th try googling I found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-224348.html which is the answer.
<kri> Flannel: its my old notebook which i want to sell and i want to put the windows xp on it again
<Flannel> kri: Just instlal windows XP, and that'll take care of the MBR
<Flannel> bewst1: I'm not sure I understand.  the packages aren't in the repos currently?
<kri> but its only an image and no installation, so xp doesnt install its bootmgr
<Flannel> kri: Ah.  You'll need an XP disk to do that, or you can use an alternative bootloader, like smart boot manager.
<boobsbr> is it possible to send messages to  firefox with DBUS? i can't find anything useful on google.
<kri> Flannel: but there must be a way to make a plain disk of it isnt there?
<kri> from ubuntu i mean
<bewst1> Flannel: I removed some repos from my sources.list.  Those repos had resulted in "upgrades" to (apparently broken versions of) some packages
<bewst1> Flannel: the trick is finding out what needs to be downgraded
<Flannel> bewst1: What packages do you want to install instead?
<bewst1> Flannel: the old versions of the same packages that are supplied by my currently selected repos.  If you really want to understand, read the link I quoted you because that guy had the same problem.
<Flannel> bewst1: If you remove those repos, go into synaptic, and view by... section,... I think.  You'll see "local or obsolete" packages, those are ones that aren't in current repos
<bewst1> Flannel: let me look at that
<Flannel> kri: Sure, but copying an image of XP won't give you a working bootloader.
<Flannel> kri: you'll have XP on the disk, but it won't boot
<kri> Flannel: but this is an original image cd, which was sold with the laptop
<kri> a real recovery cd
<Flannel> kri: Then using it should install the bootloader.
<kri> no after installing the rescue cd, there is still grub starting :)
<amireldor> how do i install opera on hardy? didn't find it in the repositories
<Flannel> kri: Then the recovery CD doesn't deal with a bootloader, and even after clearing GRUB, you'll just not boot.  but sure, just dd 0s over the first parts of sda and/or hda
<Foxhound> hello
<bewst1> Flannel: I can't find "Local" or "Obsolete" in sections.
<Foxhound> can someone help me with installing linux ?
<bewst1> Flannel: or anywhere else in synaptic for that matter.  Did I overlook something?
<amireldor> happy love holiday from Israel
<trikdo> Hello ya'll. Can anybody tell me why synaptic touchpad is only recognized half the time? The other half of the time, I get a buttload of errors in xorg log, and GSynaptics options do not work until I reboot....
<Flannel> bewst1: It's Local and obsolete.  But... it might not be "sections" I haven't used synaptic in ages.  It'll be in the left column, you'll see "installed" "not installed" etc.  Its one of those, whatever "view by" that is.
<Flannel> bewst1: Also, you'll need to reload your package list, after removign the offending repositories.
<Flannel> Foxhound: What are you having issues with?
<guntbert> bewst1: use 'custom filters/broken' ?
<bewst1> Flannel, OK found it under  "Status" (not sections)
<Flannel> bewst1: ah, status would make sense, yes.
<Foxhound> i want to install Ubuntu and keep my windows, so i choosed "Manually" instead of "Guided" (for partition thing), then i choosed the partition but it says it have no root or something
<bewst1> Flannel: Yep, there they all are.  Nice; I had pretty much given up on Synaptic; it's good to know that it's still useful for something
<bewst1> Flannel: thanks a lot!
<Foxhound> i have an empty partition ready for ubuntu
<kri> Flannel: i found different options during the recovery, i will try another, maby that works, thx :)
<Flannel> Foxhound: You need to mark one partition as "/" (which is called "root")
<Foxhound> i didnt understand you, im sorry
<Flannel> Foxhound: There should be a dropdown when creating the partitions for where you want to mount/use the partition.
<Penopticon> Foxhound:  Try installing the Wubi. You install to a file and then you don't mess up your boot loader.
<Foxhound> i already have an empty parition, or should i make one using the installation CD ?
<felix_> Gnea: don't mean to push you, just wondering if you received my last message, the link to the pastebin?
<Rhythmdvl> I'm awfully sorry -- I asked a question, it started to be answered, then I crashed.
<Flannel> Foxhound: http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu804installationguide-large_015.png  "Mount Point"
<Flannel> Foxhound: Make one using the CD, even if you're just deleting/recreating one that you already have.
<Rhythmdvl> I hope it's not rude if I ask again from the beginning
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: If you're sure its using samba to do the sharing (I have no idea re: DW), then you've got a samba permissions issue.
<wabash> Does anyone else get jagged edges on icons/graphics in firefox?
<wabash> It only happens for me in Ubuntu.
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: oh, thanks for reposting!
<Foxhound> Thanks Flannel, i'll go now retry the installation
<delon> hey
<delon> i want to change my theme
<GourdCaptain> I need help with setting up a Netgear WG311T wireless PCI card on my Xubuntu 8.04 machine.
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: I'm sure it's Samba that is letting us open/save files from the PC and Mac, that was worked out before I moved on to futzing with DW. Are you suggesting if I keep the LAN option for DW, I should take a closer look at Samba configuration?
<carlosf> delon, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: Can you do the sorts of things you'd be doing with DW through samba with the normal ... er... operating system functionality? (through windows/OSX, not through DW)
<GourdCaptain> The card is plugged in, it automatically installed the Atheros HAL and Atheros 802.11 card support drivers, but then won't let me join any networks.
<GourdCaptain> Do I need to unplug my ethernet first?
<felix_> Is there someone else who want's to help me with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37789/ ?
<GourdCaptain> I can manipulate it (somewhat, with my lackluster skills) using the terminal, but the GUI won't let me do anything.
<C0nn0R> GuardCaptin: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: Yes, I believe so. If I understand your question, from both PC and Mac, I can open, view, and save files on the Ubuntu box. The only thing I haven't tried is executing a file -- starting a process remotely.
<GourdCaptain> I've rebooted the system since the drivers installed. Several times.
<C0nn0R> GourdCaptain*
<xintron> When trying to play CS through wine in ubuntu 8.04 on my ATI Radeon X600 card I get this -> http://i36.tinypic.com/1agqh.jpg How can I solve this?
<Mecha25> felix_: I think I can figure some stuff out, I'll need your system specs
<GourdCaptain> C0nn0R: Yes?
<carlosf> C0nn0R, did you add the new iface eth?
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: Right, that wouldn't be what DW was doing anyway.  Oh, can you read/write to your /var/www?  since it'd have different permissions, and is likely where DW is trying to access.
<Mecha25> felix_: the answer is that your ubuntu and your BIOS aren't working nicely together
<Mecha25> felix_: what's your computer model number?
<Ayabara> what's the .thumbnails folder used for? it's 1.4GB on my system...
<SPhcT> hi..
<mahmoud> hi every one
<rand0m-> uuhh.. the "force quit" dialog is stuck on my screen
<mahmoud> i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<SPhcT> kubuntu dont display panels what can i do?
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<felix_> Mecha25: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37796/
<Grackle> Ayabara, I would imagine it's a cache of thumbnail versions of images on your system, to be viewed in any thumbnail viewing mode of your file manager. You can probably delete it.
<carlosf> mahmoud, are you dns working correctly?
<xintron> When trying to play CS through wine in ubuntu 8.04 on my ATI Radeon X600 card I get this -> http://i36.tinypic.com/1agqh.jpg How can I solve this?
<Mecha25> felix_: thats a nice box, wow.  did you build it custom?
<GourdCaptain> It still doesn't let me join any ssids. Or I just don't know how with the GUI, and just think I do. I tried a program called Wcid that put the networking up, but I couldn't get the wired up, and the interface refused to reload after I used it. So I reinstalled network manager.
<SPhcT> kubuntu dont display panels what i need do?
<felix_> Mecha25: yes, thank you
<mahmoud> carlosf: i dont know
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: ah... that's something. No, I don't think I can. I have Samba set up to a folder inside the /home directory.  (I wish you could see the lightbulb going off over my head at the momement.) Since Apache sets up by default to run in /var/www, I need to add that directory to Samba's config file. Is that right? Or, if I'm trying to keep things neat, would it make sense to edit the Apache config file to point to /home/shared?
<Mecha25> felix_: do you know your bios chip model and number?
<Harry_> hello
<Ayabara> Grackle: thought so. wonder if there's a way to delete it and keep it from growing large again
<felix_> Mecha25: I documented some chip id's, hold on I'll see if I can look them up
<Grackle> Ayabara, maybe something can be done using gconf-editor. I'll take a look.
<Flannel> Rhythmdvl: Uh, I'm not really too familiar with samba, but with normal permissions, you'd add yourself to the www-data (thats the apache user) group, and then make /var/www writable by group, so your user would be able to write to it
<executionist_> can i undo this command
<executionist_> sudo ln -s /dev/video /dev/video0
<Rhythmdvl> Flannel: wow, fantastic ... thank you very much!!!!
<Ayabara> Grackle: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2472/
<Rhythmdvl> I'm off to poke around ...
<SPhcT> how fix panels
<Mecha25> SPhcT: you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<SPhcT> it make no diference
<Grackle> Ayabara, hmm, I guess that script will have to do for now. You could also disable thumbnailers in gconf-editor. /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers
<felix_> Mecha25: The BIOS is flashed to this version: AwardBIOS 1.B
<SPhcT> it is the same as ubuntu only
<KjetilK> Can anybody explain to me why an XFS filesystem can be full, after I delete a lot of stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37801/ ?
<Mecha25> SPhcT: yes, it does.  Kubuntu's panel system is completely different from ubuntu's.  KDE vs Gnome
<felix_> Mecha25: I've got no details about the chip, but perhaps this is of some use: http://www.lejabeach.com/MSIK8N/k8nneo4ultra/k8nneo4.html
<mto> executionist: Ok, I'll be honest: ln confuses the &^%$%$# out of me. Did you create a file /dev/video that links to /dev/video0?
<konstanty> I have an RFID reader, and the software for it is asking for its location.  Is there a command to tell me the last device connected?
<GourdCaptain> Okay, apparently the Wcid glitches I've experienced are fixed in the latest version. I think. I'll try that, unless anyone has any objections?
<SPhcT> how reset kubuntu desktop
<lor3nzo_ktm> hello everybody
<Mecha25> felix_: ok, here's what you can do.  Figure out the make and model of your BIOS chip, then google it, along with "Ubuntu Sleep Problems"
<felix_> Ok, thanks!
<Mecha25> you'll probably be able to find a tutorial of how to flash it to a BIOS version that ubuntu will work with
<FaKe`> lol
<swamptin> Hey lads, thinking of setting up 8.04  running on parrallels on a Mac Book pro. Ever heard of any issues with it?
<Mecha25> SPhcT: seriously, ask in #kubuntu, they should be able to tell you in like 10 seconds.  I have no clue, I've never used KDE
<Flannel> !id | rico
<ubottu> rico: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<SPhcT> Mecha25 everyone sleep there
<swamptin> Sounds like 7.04 works fine that way, but not 7.10. Just curious about it really
<konstanty> I have an RFID reader, and the software for it is asking for its location.  Is there a command to tell me the last device connected?
<Mecha25> SPhcT: that sucks.  You can always google it
<dragon> hey, i havle a problem with getting xp to run in a virtual machine
<xintron> When trying to play CS through wine in ubuntu 8.04 on my ATI Radeon X600 card I get this -> http://i36.tinypic.com/1agqh.jpg How can I solve this?
<mto> konstanty: sometimes you can see kernel messages about device connects when you look at the tail of dmesg.
<executionist_> i need help please. i added this as a mistake
<executionist_> sudo ln -s /dev/video /dev/video0
<SPhcT> i will put on xp it is better and i can fix it if it crashes
<soreiser> Gnea,bazhang i'm back: i've tried that parameter lapic but i dont see any real improvements :/
<executionist_> now it has been selected as my tv card source which is wrong
<Omar87> What's the Gedit plug-in that provides tab auto-completion when writing code?
<Mecha25> SPhcT: go with what works
<dragon> HEy when ever i try to install Ubuntu on virtual Box it gives me DRDY error
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> How can you stop having dmesg spammed with packet info?
<iceman_> hell
<iceman_> hello
<Shaba1> hey cyphase are you at the keys?
<jshriver> :)
<soreiser> Gnea: sorry if before i taked so much time to do that failing-dmesg but i didn't recognized that i was using the 8.04 livecd (is more heavy), instead of 7.10
<GourdCaptain> Since when does LEFT CLICKING open a menu from a system tray icon?
<cyphase> Shaba1: yes
<swamptin> issue solved. I need 7.04....
<jshriver> I check dmesg when I do hw checks or plug things into USB. But it seems like it's constantly filled with packet/network info
 * GourdCaptain got network manager to work by that simple step. /me groans.
<GourdCaptain> Well, this channel is pretty much very good at ignoring me.
<jshriver> What do you need GourdC?
<Bruno_F> let M_r(x_1, x_2 ... x_n) be a function from R^n to R. the function first orders the coordinates in an array, then outputs the rth term of the array. prove that the iterated integral on all coordinates from 0 to 1 equals r/n+1
<jshriver> Left click always that I'm aware of
<jshriver> Left click opens, right click executes or options
<gregL> how do you monitor your cpu usage in ubuntu?
<jshriver> top
<EvilDennisR> top
<Mecha25> gregL: there's a panel applet
<jshriver> or apt-get install gkrellm :)
<Omar87> What's the Gedit plug-in that provides tab auto-completion when writing code?
<soreiser> Gmea have you read that i have tried the "lapic" parameter? ah, so have you any advice on how to solve of the non-working all-generic_ide in hardy?
<jshriver> gkrellm is very nice gives CPU, hard drive, network, etc
<soreiser> or bazhang
<Grackle> top, ps, or System>Administration>System Monitor, gregL
<Guest81984> I have a bunch of video, I want to convert using ffmpeg, I need help
<gregL> ok thanks
<Grackle> Guest81984, that sounds like a question for #ffmpeg. also, you'll need to be more specific.
<AzizLight> is there a way to display the external IP ONLY in a terminal with a command (or an alias)?
<jshriver> How can you tell where a USB palm is attached?
<jshriver> lsusb shows it's available, but not sure which ttyUSBx is used
<amenado> jshriver-> try cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<jshriver> thanks
<Guest81984> using ffmpeg, what do you guys recommend I translate video to so dvd players will play them?
<Ab3L> good night
<executionist_> how can i get sound when playing flv files
<Grackle> Guest81984, asking again isn't going to help. However, asking in #ffmpeg may produce results.
<Guest81984> Grackle: already there... thanks
<teamcobra> re dvd video, install ManDVD (google for it, there are ubuntu debs)
<Shaba1> Hey cyphase do you happen to have the url of that pastebin you sent me a couple of weeks ago
<Shaba1> I had to reformat and lost everything
<loquitus_of_borg> Any idea why Google earth is NOT showing the actual earth for me in Hardy?
<loquitus_of_borg> Just installed it
<cyphase> Shaba1: one moment..
<Sinn3rman> is there a help channel for wammu?
<cyphase> Sinn3rman: i don't think banks use IRC
<Shaba1> what is wammu Sinn3rman?
<Shaba1> you mean Wamu? The bank?
<loquitus_of_borg> Google earth shows the earth if I am logged in as root or "sudo" google earth, but otherwise nothing. No layers either
<blackbinary_> I have an external drive i want to mount to a folder (specifically /external), how can i do this?
<cyphase> Shaba1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652/
<Sinn3rman> cyphase: banks? what banks dude? im talking about wammu from the repos. GUI for something like gammu, to connect to your phone to retrieve information.
<cyphase> Sinn3rman: i know :). just making a not so funny joke.
<Shaba1> lol
<Sinn3rman> cyphase: :P im basically getting garbage instead of the text of my SMS.
<Sinn3rman> everything else works.
<Mecha25> sinn3rman: does the non GUI version work?
<Shaba1> you are about as humous as me cyphase. Which is not at all
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: it's such a pain to set up, no i haven't tried.
<EvilDennisR> anyone know how to disable the usage of NFSv4 ?
<Mecha25> well, if you can get that going, you should be able to tell whether it's a problem with the GUI, your phone, or the program itself.
<cyphase> Shaba1: don't judge me on just that
<greger> ahh :(
<Mecha25> a lot of times, the base program works fine, but the GUI causes problems
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25, cyphase: it's like, displaying most of it in chinese characters. and all that stuff was in english.
<cyphase> Shaba1: i'm actually quite funny
<Mecha25> sinn3rman: you're using an english based version of Ubuntu, right?
<cyphase> Sinn3rman: i don't know anything about wammu
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: well, like i said, it retrieves everything fine, even the numbers from the text messages, just not the alphabets themselves.
<Shaba1> I am not.
<guntbert> loquitus_of_borg: iirc thats mostly a permissions-problem, try the help-site/faq of GE
<Shaba1> I know this to be a fact.
<greger> i got an error trying to restart lighttp "opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd.error.log" i may have chmod it wrong :( chmod 500 /var/log*? can someone please help
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: yes, of course.
<moh_bana> i'd like to run a check on a fat32 drive, how do i do that?
<cooldman69> man the ubuntu irc channel is poppin
<loquitus_of_borg> guntbert: got it hanks
<Shaba1> I should not even make the attempts any longer.
<loquitus_of_borg> thanks
<Mecha25> sinn3rman: hm,... sounds like a problem with ascii vs unicode
<Mecha25> is there a setting to switch between the two in wammu
<guntbert> loquitus_of_borg: np
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: that's what i was thinking as well, no, not that i know of.
<greger> i got an error trying to restart lighttp "opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd.error.log" i may have chmod it wrong :( chmod 500 /var/log*? can someone please help
<perillux> ok somethings gotta be wrong when I get higher FPS playing counter-strike in WINE then I do simply running glxgears....
<greger> oop
<greger> s
<greger> sorry
<Mecha25> sinn3rman: not sure how to help you, I just USB tether my phone to my comp, shows up like any external drive
<FloodBot1> greger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barbarella> greger: chmod 644
<Heag> Is here someone from Vermillion South Dakota?
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: well, i had a spare bluetooth dongle :D. and the phone i needed to transfer something from. thought i'd try it in hardy. it hadn't worked in gutsy.
<Mecha25> Sinn3rman: try the command line version, what was it called?
<greger> barbarella, :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/37806/
<greger> same message
<Hanswiskey_> moin
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: gammu :D.
<Mecha25> try "man gammu" in terminal
<Mecha25> after installing it
<Sinn3rman> this is going to be painful, Mecha25.
<barbarella> greger: chown www-data:www-data /var/log/lighttpd.error.log
<Sinn3rman> Mecha25: can i msg you for a sec?!
<Ratolastehara> hi
<Mecha25> sure
<Fredd> hi, im having a little problem...im running a little app and it doesnt seem to be able to connect to the internet could does be a ubuntu problem? maybe blocking it from connecting?
<afallenhope> Fredd, what app
<Ratolastehara> what is you problem?
<Fredd> afallenhope: its a console app for steam game servers
<afallenhope> Fredd,in terminal type sudo ufw status
<leopard> Fredd: have any message?
<master16> hi
<Fredd> leopard: connecting refused or something..only when running as root
<master16> help me pls
<leopard> master16: what happened
<Fredd> afallenhope: "sudo ufw status" doesnt work
<HalTheComputer> the command "mv * ~/example" won't move the hidden files in the current directory; how would i modify the command to include hidden files?
<master16> my name is memet
<master16> age 16
<leopard> ..
<afallenhope> Fredd, okay.. wyou have to be more descriptive
<master16> from turkey
<leopard> master16: so?
<afallenhope> master16, this channel is for helping not chatting.
<desertmax> Fredd, What is your Ubuntu version?
<afallenhope> !chat | master16
<ubottu> master16: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Mecha25> anybody know the turkish ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> !tr | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Fredd> afallenhope: im making it very simple..im asking how could ubuntu be blocking this app from connecting? i tried chmod'ing the directory its in and the file it self but no luck
<master16> ı have skystar2 pls for cccam help me
<Fredd> desertmax: i tried both on hardy and intrepid
<Mecha25> !tr | master16
<ubottu> master16: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<afallenhope> Fredd, well could be a firewall issue blocking the port, could be a router blocking it too.
<mizipzor> when starting team fortress 2 from steam (through wine), steam complains about my drivers being old... is that an issue with wine? cause i cant find any newer on the nvidia webpage
<isharis>  When I FIRST log in and have compiz fusion effects activated, my desktop has no icons and I can't right click on it. With compiz fusion effects set to "none", the desktop works fine after restart.. What could be the problem and how can I fix this?
<afallenhope> mizipzor, it's an issue with wine
<Fredd> mizipzor: no..just make sure you use "-dxlevel 80" or 81
<desertmax> afallenhope, Fredd, Don't think, it's a router issue, since it seems to work as root.
<Fredd> i said it doesnt work as root.
<Fredd> i said it actually gives an error message as root.
<desertmax> oh... sorry ...
<daemon3> Whenever I open a text file from a network in gedit, gedit randomly crashes.  Does anyone else have this problem? Or are you guys traditionalists with the command line?
<desertmax> okay, than it actually could be a router issue.
<moh_bana> how do run a check on a fat32 drive?
<mizipzor> Fredd: so i put that in the commandline options for the game? whats the difference between 80 and 81?
<daemon3> mizipzor: 1
<daemon3> :)
<deeperror> daemon3, anything in the logs? try running it from command line?
<Fredd> mizipzor: yes.. i usually run 80 the only difference for ME is 80 gives me around 70 fps and 81 gives me 50 with my 8800 gts
<daemon3> It will take a while beofore it crashes.
<daemon3> But it is annoying.
<deeperror> daemon3, or try from command line   'gedit filename.txt'
<deeperror> see if that outputs anything
<Fredd> desertmax: im pretty sure its not
<mizipzor> Fredd: ok, thanks
<eligos> hello
<eligos> does anyone know if I can have several volumes mounted without showing the icons on the desktop?
<moh_bana> how do run a check on a fat32 drive?
<Mecha25> eligos: you can turn off your mounted drives showing desktop items, but I think it's all or nothing
<daemon3> I can't run gedit with the command line.
<daemon3> The server I'm using doesn't have a GUI.
<spiritssight> How can I know if Multiverse repository is enabled?
<farabap> moh_bana: no need to do this
<farabap> at all
<Flannel> daemon3: gedit won't work without a GUI.  Use nano instead.
<isharis> When I FIRST log in and have compiz fusion effects activated, my desktop has no icons and I can't right click on it. With compiz fusion effects set to "none", the desktop works fine after restart.. What could be the problem and how can I fix this?
<Mecha25> daemon3: or if you're really awesome, use vim
<jamie25> hello
<daemon3> I KNOW ALL ABOUT THOSE!
<moh_bana> farabap, why not?
<Mecha25> isharis: sounds like a video card problem
<daemon3> The problem was gedit crashing occasionally when I opened a file on a server, Flannel and Mecha25
<isharis> Mecha25: How do I make sure its a video card problem? My card is installed
<farabap> spiritssight: go to system>adminssoftration>sotware sources
<eligos> mecha25:so taht would be like unmounting right?
<executionist_> please tell me what /dev/video is
<spiritssight> Ok farabap then what
<Flannel> daemon3: And running from the command line gives you what?
<Mecha25> eligos: no, you can turn off the icons and keep them mounted, I forget how, I just know you can
<daemon3> gedit: command not found.
<Wineo> hey guys i need a bit of help: i helped a friend install ubuntu on his acer aspire 5315. his wireless and wire connections were not working. so i got on my laptop and found an ubuntu thread. http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=882003&s=505ecb32ff0dcf7b786696148ddbbd47& i determined that it has the same chipset as my friends laptop. when following the directions, it requires a sudo apt-get install, how would i use my laptop to transfer the file
<daemon3> That's because the server is a terminal-based server.
<Mecha25> isharis: I give it a 90% chance it is, what video card do you have?
<daemon3> No GUI.
<isharis> Mecha25: Nvidia 8500GT
<Flannel> daemon3: Right... use gedit on your local machine, through the command line.
<deeperror> daemon3, then how does gedit crash when you try to use it?
<daemon3> THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING, Flannel.
<daemon3> Sorry for "yelling."
<eligos> mecha25: ok, but if it's possible I'll look for the way, thanks dude
<Shaba1> guys I know this is a naive newbie question. But other then trying to keep users from doing thing that could hurt thier systems without knowing it why does ubuntu requir sudo for just about anything
<daemon3> deeperror: I don't know what I do.  It just randomly crashes.
<platyhelminth_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwZD59Ic9T8
<desertmax> eligos, open gconf-editor: press ALT+F2, enter gconf-editor and hit run.
<Mecha25> isharis: I use ATI, I wouldn't know where to start for fixing nvidia compatibility
<executionist_> what does this command do exactly
<Flannel> daemon3: No, that's not what you're saying.  We're not suggesting you run gedit remotely, we're suggesting you run it locally, but through the command line, instead of clicking an icon.
<executionist_> sudo ln -s /dev/video /dev/video0
<daemon3> It's a small annoyance, though.
<daemon3> Oh, duh.  Can't believe I didn't think of that (or listen).  Thanks.
<desertmax> eligos, go to applications, nautilus, desktop, and then it's something like display_volumes or show_volumes.
<Mecha25> shaba1: prevents hackers from messing your system up.  even if they get on it, they can't do much without your password
<dido> how to convert avi files into 3gp in UBUNTU 8.04.please help
<desertmax> eligos, uncheck it.
<Wineo> eh?
<jamie25> I have a problem with Flash.. Everytime I go to youtube videos, usually after the third video my computer freezes up, I get a black screen & i am forced to shut down my PC. I did some research on this issue on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924. I have an AMD 64 bit 2.2 gHz with 1.5 GB RAM. I have the 64 bit ubuntu installed. Their was a link on the above website that was suppose to correct the driver but it completely remov
<Flannel> executionist_: it create a symbolic link at video0 to video.
<eligos> desertmax: HAHAHAHA!!!!!, I just did it, thanks a lot dude!!!
<Flannel> Shaba1: Permissions are a key component of operating systems.  sudo is a better alternative to using su.
<tekshop> Have you tried the obvious?  Remove and re-instal flash?
<db92> wasnt there some kind of mount/umount gui frontend?
<daemon3> ** Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkcontainer.c:2641):IA__gtk_container_propagate_expose: assertion failed: (child->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container))
<daemon3> Aborted
<isharis> What's the command to update my video card?
<executionist_> Flannel how do i undo that
<daemon3> That's the error gedit gives when it crashes.
<dido> how to convert any format to 3gp on Ubuntu 8.04?
<jamie25> tekshop: Ive tried reinstalling ubuntu twice & reinstalling  flash
<Ayabara> Grackle: ok. thanks
<Mecha25> isharis: you don't need an update, you need a different driver I think.  You can try Envy, google for it
<daemon3> 3gp?  Haven't heard of that format.
<tekshop> Have you updated your card drivers?
<Flannel> executionist_: sudo rm /dev/video0  (just remove the link)
<barbarella> daemon3:mobile
<eligos> does anyone here have an Nvidia graphics card???
<daemon3> Ah.
<daemon3> eligos: I do.
<executionist_> k thanks
<spiritssight> can some one tell me how to enable Multiverse repository?
<spiritssight> Thank you
<eligos> daemon3: did you have a hard time setting it up?
<Wineo> anybody know how to manually download packages?
<daemon3> Yes.
<jamie25> my video card drivers? I believe they are up to date
<Flannel> spiritssight: go into software properties or software sources, or whatever its called on your version, and check the box for multiverse
<Mecha25> eligos: I guarantee you it's easier than ATI
<tekshop> I would check to make sure.
<tekshop> What vid card are you running?
<daemon3> eligos: If you give me a sec, I'll give you a helpful URL.
<deeperror> Wineo, you mean from command line or something?
<kartoffelmensch> whats the command that makes a module (ndiswrapper) automatically at startup ?
<mnemoc> hi, short noob question, how can I tell my ubuntu to stop overwritting /etc/resolv.conf and use those nameservers I want to use instead of the broken router my ISP force me to use?
<jamie25> tekshop...Radeon 1300 series
<Mecha25> mnemoc: that's hardly a newb question.  you need a networking guru
<jamie25> how do i know if i have the right drivers?
<spiritssight> are prereleases some what safe like close to release or should stay away what about backports
<deeperror> mnemoc, try chattr +i
<daemon3> eligos: http://compiz.org/NVidia
<anglo> 2
<Slart> mnemoc: there is a setting for dhclient I think..
<eligos> mecha25: arter successfully installing the Nvidia driver, I attempt to reboot with the Nvidia graphics card it goes straight to console mode or it crashes and tells me "src main process killed by SGEV signal"
<eligos> daemon3: I'll look into it
<heyjoe> hi i'm running openchrome drivers and trying to get compiz working, as a first step i run glxgears and a window opens but it's black, no gears and everything runs extremely slowly. what is going wrong?
<mnemoc> Mecha25: :)
<Slart> mnemoc: you can't totally disable the dhcp-servers settings.. but you can add a server of your own that it uses before those
<barbarella> Wineo:apt-get with the -d option, or wget package
<mnemoc> deeperror: Slart: thanks for the hints :) I'll try both (+i first :p)
<barbarella> Wineo:apt-get with the -d option, or wget package
<omgitsthecarofdo> Hi
<|Aragorn|> yoyo
<omgitsthecarofdo> Can someone help me with getting this pc a designated ip?
<deeperror> omgitsthecarofdo, you mean static ip?
<omgitsthecarofdo> I tried doing it with the interface, but it doesnt connect to the internet
<omgitsthecarofdo> jep
<dido> how to convert avi files to 3gp on Ubuntu 8.04:please help
<mizipzor> when playing a game in steam in fullscreen mode, the desktop resolution changes and when shutting the game down, the desktop doesnt switch back to my normal resolution... any fix for this? run in window?
<Flare183> omgitsthecarofdo: open a terminal and type in sudo dhclient
<Flare183> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omgitsthecarofdo> done
<Turgid_> So, I just switched to Ubuntu, and I need to see the hardware on this machine, particularly the sound card. Where do I see that info?
<Flare183> omgitsthecarofdo: pastebin what it gives you
<Flare183> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<barbarella> didi:with ffmpeg
<zhobbs> when I try to do the live cd I get a prompt "(initramfs)" and above it "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)\nEnter 'help' for a list of built-in commands"
<Flare183> Turgid_: open a terminal and type in lspci
<omgitsthecarofdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37807/
<mamo_> can anyone give me a link to download ubuntu limited "Ubuntu without any software such as office or games or any software" but it should have the GNOME interface...???
<Flare183> zhobbs: That is a bug. There is not a fix for it yet
<Odd-rationale> mamo_: you can install a cli system and install what you wnat. or install a standrad ubuntu and uninstall what you dont want...
<Turgid_> Flare183: Thanks much. :)
<Flare183> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | mamo_
<ubottu> mamo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zhobbs> Flare183: you know if bug still happens if I just install (via alternate cd or something)
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> zhobbs: It doesn't appear on the alternative cd
<Flare183> Turgid_: np
<omgitsthecarofdo> Flare183: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37807/
<Flare183> mamo_: sry abou that
<mamo_> ok, thanks
<Flare183> omgitsthecarofdo: good that means that your internet should be working now
<omgitsthecarofdo> brb
<Flare183> k
<thinman1189> !vent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vent
<Flare183> !askthebot | thinman1189
<ubottu> thinman1189: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ERICH_lap> anyone ubuntu studio? will it run on a mobile p4 1.6 w/256mb ram, soon to be 512...?
<Flannel> ERICH_lap: Try #ubuntustudio
<acrousey> I  partitioned a new hard drive as FAT32 and now I cannot find it to put stuff into it.
<ERICH_lap> Flannel: oops! ty
<porncake> why would you use fat32
<Flare183> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eligos> after setting up the Nvidia driver, is it supposed to go to console mode so you can set up the rest or should it continue in graphics mode after rebooting?
<Mecha25> porncake: because everything and its brother reads and writes it
<acrousey> i want to be able to access it from ubuntu, mac, and windows
<Flare183> !fat32 | acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hotgurl18LasVega> hi
<Flare183> !hi | hotgurl18LasVega
<ubottu> hotgurl18LasVega: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redheat> hi everyone
<Flare183> !hi | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eligos> hi
<redheat> thank you flare..I just a have a question about making my windows vista laptop see my ubuntu desktop
<spiritssight> I have a very dum question, any how its how can you make your startmenu like windows xp or vista
<Ayabara> what's a good app for organizing pictures, besides digikam?
<platyhelminth_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwZD59Ic9T8
<testmycode019> me me me
<redheat> hi eligos..that is I want my windows computer see my linux and my linux see my windows shares..one note, linux does see my windows network, yet it doesn't see any windows shares
<Flare183> Ayabara: F-Spot
<heyjoe> how do i ensure that Xgl module is loaded?
<Flare183> !samba | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Chrizz_> Flare183: Its me, omg... I tried static ip, and it just kept pinging. didnt work
<Ayabara> Flare183: I said _good_ ;-)
<Flare183> ????
<ERICH_lap> heyjoe: lsmod
<Chrizz_> Whats the best way to set a designated ip?
<psykidellic> Hi, what would be the easiest way to create a USB installer in Mac OS X?
<nic_> Hey all, I just installed Kubuntu, but I don't like it all that much and I miss GNOME. How can I install GNOME?
<hardhatpat> i started using xfce and need a good smb browser, any suggestions?
<Ayabara> nic_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<v3rtigo> hi i have really serius permissions problem, i by acident change my file system permissions, and as a last resort (even chroot from livecd didn't worked, got permission denied) i did chroot 777 to / from livecd, now i can boot and login, but nothing works even sudo i can't make to work it writes "must be setuid root" internet doesn't work since dhclient don't have permissions and basically nothing works
<nic_> Ayabara: Thank you.
<redheat> thank you so much Flare183.. I truly appreciate my problem is solved thank you so much..
<Flare183> Awesome !
<itkeepsrepeating> why would a usb[1.1] webcam work fine in the on-board usb[also 1.1] but not work in a usb2.0 pci card?
<Flare183> Another person I helped keep that logged!
<heyjoe> ERICH_lap, i dont see Xgl anywhere, how do i get it to load with X server ?
<_vvd> v3rtigo: reinstall
<v3rtigo> don't want to loose all my data :x
<Daisuke_Laptop> Flare183: if you're working toward some sort of reward, you're going to be very disappointed
<_vvd> v3rtigo: back it up? :)
<Ayabara> nic_: no problem. if you want to remove kde-stuff, check http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Chrizz_> Could someone help me with designating a ipadress to a server
<hardhatpat> v3rtigo, your screwed
<v3rtigo> it's all owned by root and shit
<Flare183> Daisuke_Laptop: Well I'm going to be a Ubuntu Member soon (And the logs help that)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that makes sense, i guess
<kevinOO> !language | v3rtigo
<ubottu> v3rtigo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v3rtigo> sorry
<kevinOO> :)
<v3rtigo> i think i can fix sudo from livecd
<v3rtigo> but what permissions i need to set for my whole filesystem?
<v3rtigo> except $home
<MonsieurY> test your webcam in the mebeam site  :)   http://www.mebeam.com/testwebcam
<Flare183> MonsieurY: your dead
<Turgid_> Ok, another thing with my sound card. How do I see what drivers Ubuntu is currently using with it?
<Flare183> !ops | MonsieurY
<ubottu> MonsieurY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<redheat> samba
<Flare183> No Ads/Spamming!
<Flare183> !samba | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<redheat> thank you Flare183, I thought if Ityped samba it would get me to the samba..thank you
<miki> hey guys...i need help...
<Flare183> redheat: No problem
<askand> How much space does an ubuntuinstallation take?
<Flare183> !ask | miki
<ubottu> miki: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> !install | askand
<ubottu> askand: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<miki> PORBLEM: mouse is pluged in over a USB 2.0 and after a while it stops working after some time passes
 * Flare183 is on a roll
<barbarella> Turgid_:lspci
<Chrizz_> hmm
 * Chrizz_ swears alot... -.-
<miki> and then i click ctrl+alt+baskspace and ubuntu just kills my dasketop, the wallpaper remains and it doesn't reboot
<Chrizz_> i STILL cant get a ip assigned to my server
<wowhiejj> Most stables Version of a mysql server for ubuntu? and a programm to control and upload sql dumps for that server anyone?
<miki> any got an idea what this is all about?
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, what's in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Flare183> !server | Chrizz_
<ubottu> Chrizz_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<itkeepsrepeating> MonsieurY, does the mebeam website require java?
<mahmoud> hi every one
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<Ayabara> I use digikam, and have hierarchical tags. Does anyone know if any other applications will understand that people/family/whats-her-name is to be interpreted as a hierarchy?
<RequinB4> mahmoud: try changing browser and see if its actually a network problem
<Turgid_> barbarella: Yes, that gives me the name of the sound card. "00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)" How do I see the driver information for that? The sound isn't working, so I think I need to download a different driver, but I'd like to see the current one first.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: the only way to find out is to try
<tabularasa> so.  my 8.04 system running KDE 4.1 just locked up... now it doesnt boot.  It sticks at "Starting up" and won't go anywhere.  I did some looking on the forums and such and found a couple dead ends... problems with the -20 kernel, im using -19.. etc..  Any ideas on I can look at?  I have the live CD booted and my install mounted at /mnt/install
<mahmoud> i tried
<Fredd> how do i rename a partition label? for example i have a internal hd that is called "My Files" and its lableled as /media/My Files/ how could i change it to /media/files/ ?
<Asterix_> I'm using the xsensors program for checking my voltages and temps and getting some wacky numbers...  does anyone know the acceptable ranges for -12 and -5 volts?
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: well, if someone told me, that would also be a way to find out ;-). I tried f-spot, and that one did not seem to get it. any other image organizers I could try out? what's the default in kubuntu?
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37816/
<miki> OK to reframe it. I have a Logitech MX510 plugged into my PC over a usb 2.0 port. Afer a while the mouse cursor frezez and won'tr respond. Then i try to reboot whit ctrl+alt+backspace and all it does is to kill my desktop whit the wallpaper reamining and not rebooting, so i have to hard reboot...huh.
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, spell 'address' right
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: digikam's the default for kubuntu, i believe
<barbarella> Turgid_:emu10k1
<Chrizz_> its a typo to pastebin.
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<Turgid_> barbarella: Is that what it's using, or what I need to get? Synaptic seems to think I don't have it, so I was going to download it.
<tabularasa> Is there some sort of startup log i can look at?
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: Its a typo from server to laptop pastebin
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, then what isn't working right? /sbin/ifconfig -a should show you what's configured? try pinging your gateway before moving onto bigger and better things
<Fredd> anybody
<Mecha25> fredd: I never could figure that one out, I ended up just using windows to do it, worked fine
<deeperror> Fredd, you mean the actual mount point for the drive?
<Turgid_> barbarella: Ideally I'd like to know how to see what it's using, even after I get this particular problem solved.
<sudobash> I am trying to mount a SD Pro Card and I have lspci output: 08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: oh. I take it back. f-spot _did_ understand it :)
<Fredd> deeperror: yes
<sudobash> what device should I mount?
<sudobash> /dev/?
<Fredd> i tried unmounting with gparted but gaprted is not loading no more
<mahmoud> why no one answer me
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<wowhiejj> Whats the stablest MySQL server + MySQL Editor?
<barbarella> Turgid_:try alsamixer in the command line
<deeperror> Fredd, do a    mount /dev/hd?? /media/files
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: It shows what i configured. pinging works
<Mecha25> !patience | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chrizz_> doesnt work*
<Fredd> deeperror: i want to rename though
<DJ-Pyro_> Fredd, type in 'mount' to figure out the device name, umount /mnt/Media Files/, make a new /mnt directory, then mount it again
<mahmoud> ok man
<Fredd> i know how to mount
<Fredd> i just need to rename it..i thought the device needs to be unmounted if i wanna rename it
<Flare183> bnb
<deeperror> ubuntu just took the label and used it to make the folder?  should be able to just make a new folder, umount the Media Files folder then mount to the new location?
<barbarella> Chrizz_:what is the problem
<Fredd> deeperror: yeah thats what it did..took the label
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, did the network work fine when under dhcp?
<Fredd> how do i mount it to new location though?
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: It worked perfectly
<DJ-Pyro_> umount it first, then mount it agani
<kartoffelmensch> can ANYONE with xubuntu just paste me his /etc/modules in a private chatwindow? PLS, ive just overwrote it.. :(
<deeperror> Fredd, umount /media/Media\ Files
<Chrizz_> barbarella: Im trying to get a ip designated to a server, but it doesnt work
<Qtpaxa> trying to connect I get this message in irssi: ERROR Closing Link 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password), how can I make it work? I can't connect with irssi,x-chat,pidgin...
<Turgid_> barbarella: Ok, that didn't really help me do anything.
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, what does 'ping 192.168.1.25' and 'ping 192.168.1.1' do?
<Fredd> umount: /media/My Files/: not mounted
<sudobash> so anyone know how to mount: 08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<barbarella> Turgid_:ther you can see what has been loaded
<Asterix_> If xsensors is saying my -12V is at -20 and my -5V is at -2.5, would this be an indication that my power supply is bad and possibly the cause of random freezes?
<desertmax> Fredd, this is not the way to go, I think.
<DJ-Pyro_> sudobash, type in 'dmesg' and see what it detected
<deeperror> Fredd, try      'df -h'  see what you have
<guntbert> Fredd: mount -  what does it tell you?
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: .25 works. .1 says: destination host unreachable
 * Flare183 is back
<barbarella> Chrizz_:what error do you get when your interface is set to dhcp?
<spiritssight> where can I get help geting weatherbug working
<desertmax> Fredd, Connect the device to your PC, then right-click it and click on properties.
<justin_> ok, If I have a printer connected to a Macbook, is there a way that printer can some how become a network printer,and i ca print things form it without having to physically connect to the printer?
<Chrizz_> barbarella: Everything works on dhcp, but i cant lock a ipadress
<Asterix_> justin_: does that printer have an ethernet port on it?
<Flare183> spiritssight: right click on your time and click on preferences
<Mecha25> justin_ you want samba printer sharing
<Fredd> http://pastebin.com/d612605eb
<sudobash> [ 8607.944088] tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<sudobash> [ 8621.881267] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<Flare183> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fredd> desertmax: that doesnt work
<justin_> Asterix_, no it does not
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, does 'arp -n' have a record for 192.168.1.1?
<justin_> Mecha25, what does samba do?
<Fredd> gunbert: http://pastebin.com/d612605eb
<desertmax> Fredd, go to the Volume-tab. Enter the name you want to give the device into the mount-point entry (e.g. files)
<Fredd> deeperror: what do u mean?
<Fredd> fine let me try
<barbarella> Chrizz_:cause you isp doesn't allow it?!
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<Mecha25> justin: if your laptop's running ubuntu, it lets you share the printer so other people can use it when it's connected to your computer.  if you want to make it a pure network printer, then you won't need ubuntu
<Ziaeon> I lost my apache.conf what package contains it so i can restore the default
<Fredd> i dont even know how to mount it back on though
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: it shows 192.168
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: it shows 192.168.1.1, but it says (incomplete)
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, did you try rebooting and is the cable still plugged in?
<spiritssight> Flare183: but that is not weatherBug program
<guntbert> Fredd: cat /etc/fstab
<DJ-Pyro_> mahmoud, we heard you, you aren't giving us enough info, does dns stop working? can you still ping your router or upstream, etc
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: a couple of times. doesnt work
<mahmoud> yes i can ping my router
<Flare183> spiritssight: But its the next best thing
<Mecha25> mahmoud: what ISP are you using?
<teamcobra> hrm, my keymap just got b0rked..... apostropheś are mapped incorrectly
<spiritssight> flare183: thanks, but can I get help with weatherbug linux verision
<teamcobra> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<mahmoud> Mecha25: what meaning of isp
<desertmax> Fredd, Did you reconnect the device already?
<Mecha25> internet service provider
<mahmoud> i am from egypt i use tedata
<moccuo> anyone know why im unable to do a tab completion in the terminal after the first command?
<barbarella> Chrizz_:you have a router which runs a dhcp server, than you can use fixed mappings.
<Mecha25> huh... sounds to me like a DNS problem, possibly a conflict between your settings and tedata's
<DJ-Pyro_> Chrizz_, you're doing everything right in your configuration, not sure why it's not working
<moccuo> like normally im able to tab complete, sudo, apt-get, install, and all the packages.
<moccuo> any ideas?
<Chrizz_> DJ-Pyro_: Then the problem should be somewhere else. Im going to look for it. Thank you for your time
<mahmoud> put it was working very good with windows
<mahmoud> but it was working very good with windows
<jcarter> Speaking of keymapping, why is it I have to hit the single quote key twice to get a single single quote, otherwise, it converts the next key into a grave accent.
<Mecha25> mahmoud: linux uses a different DNS system than windows.  I don't know any more than that
<Mecha25> any DNS guru's here?
<teamcobra> jcarter: not sure, bet itś related
<mahmoud> DJ-Pyro_: can you help me in this dns system that mecha25 said
<_vvd> jcarter: use a nodeadkeys keymap
<jcarter> teamcobra: You mean: it´s related - but to what?
<al-mothafar> يا اخوان
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; either the command you're trying to use is not in your path or the command doesn't exist
<moccuo> bastid_raZor: what? i dont think you understand what im talking about...
<Mecha25> arabic ubuntu channel anyone?
<CVirus> al-mothafar: no one here speaks arabic
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; you didn't explain it very well.. so i guessed
<Mecha25> !ubuntu-ar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ar
<nick_riviera> hi there
<ne00> hi
<moccuo> bastid_raZor: im able to tab complete the first word in my command... but anything after that, it doesnt even attempt to tab complete..
<teamcobra> brb
<CVirus> Mecha25: you might have a chance in #EgLUG
<CVirus> Mecha25: I'm egyptian by the way
<guntbert> mahmoud: I didnt follow - please do a few tests - 1) ping netzmafia.de
<Mecha25> cvirus: it's not for me, it's for al-mothafar
<Fredd> what am i suppose to change in the volume tab? mount point?
<CVirus> Mecha25: apparantly he's retarded and can't read english
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; it isn't going to tab complete things associated with a command.. apt-get will be tab completed but not install or any names of packages
<CVirus> Mecha25: so there's no way that I can tell him to join #EgLUG because I hate to type in arabic
<ne00> hi im installing ubuntu on a laptop (acer aspire 5570z). it's all good except for the wireless... do u guys know how to make it work?? thank you :)
<guntbert> Fredd: yes, mountpoint
<Mecha25> Cvirus: ther'es a way to message ubottu to tell him in arabic
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; tab complete doesn't work that way. it will work with directories and files and commands
<moccuo> bastid_raZor: hmm, it does that in debian and arch linux though..
<Mecha25> again, arabic ubuntu channel anybody?
<Asterix_> I've been getting random freezes running 3D games.  After some troubleshooting I replace the video card thinking it was dying...  problem persists.  I notice xsensors is saying my -12V is at -20 and my -5V is at -2.5.  I tried replacing the power supply thinking this was definitely the problem but with the new one my numbers didn't change.  Anyone have some light they could shed on this?
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; ubuntu is not debian or arch linux
<Fredd> gunbert: and change that to like "files" or w\e i want no directory location needed?
<Wineo> ﻿ey i got a question, i have two .inf files, ones called netathr.inf and the other is called netatherx.inf which one is suited for linux
<CVirus> Mecha25: there's #Ubuntu-eg .. but we left it recently .. he might find 1 or 2 idle guys there
<Mecha25> ah
<moccuo> bastid_raZor: yea, i just thought there might be a config file i need to set something for it.. guess not then?
<mahmoud> guntbert: i send you the result
<CVirus> Mecha25: it won't be of much use anyways
<CVirus> Mecha25: direct him to #EgLUG
<CVirus> al-mothafar: #EgLUG
<Mecha25> al-mothafar: #EgLUG
<Moktar> Does anybody have freebsd7+pptp authing against AD?
<Mecha25> hahaha
<guntbert> Fredd: change that to the new name you want to use
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; possibly compare your .bashrc files in debian or arch against ubuntu's..
<CVirus> Mecha25: I'm sure he won't understand
<Mecha25> CVirus: we can hope
<desertmax> Fredd, just the name (e.g. files), not the whole path (e.g. /media/files)
<guntbert> mahmoud: so DNS is working for you - good
<mahmoud> ok what is the problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> bastid_raZor: actually, bash will autocomplete other things (apt-cache policy libg<tab> brings up a large list)
<Fredd> desrtmax: u sure? cuz the original mount point was /media/My Files/
<desertmax> Fredd, yes, I am sure.
<guntbert> mahmoud: I'm thinking - stand by
<Daisuke_Laptop> bastid_raZor: the question is, is he using bash or dash?
<trikdo> Hey ya'll. Looking for a way to disable my touchpad. Found: sudo modprobe -r psmouse ...it works but how do I save so that I don't have to re-enter the command every time I reboot?
<Daisuke_Laptop> add psmouse to the blacklist
<mahmoud> what mean of stand by
<desertmax> Fredd, btw, the information is stored in gconf (System, storage, volumes). If you ever mess something up, like using /media/files as mount-point, you may open gconf-editor and go there to fix any errors.
<Mecha25> trikdo: you can put that in a shellscript and have it run through the gnome-sessions system
<desertmax> Fredd, and remount the device, so the changes can take effect. :-)
<Mecha25> or there might just be a button you can push on your laptop
<_vvd> trikdo: blacklist psmouse
<Daisuke_Laptop> trikdo: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fredd> yeah i did mess up
<Daisuke_Laptop> trikdo: then add psmouse to that list
<Qtpaxa> trying to connect freenode by irssi I get this message:Hmmm, that wasn't the right password  -!- ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)
<Fredd> where is this gconf-editor?
<guntbert> mahmoud: I wanted that you wait
<desertmax> press ALT+F2 and enter gconf-editor. Hit run!
<Qtpaxa> can anybody tell me how I can connect?
<desertmax> Fredd, Go to system, storage, volumes
<dogson> omg
<trikdo> Thank you everybody! :) Rebooting now...
<desertmax> Fredd, then to _org_... and change the mount-point option to files.
<Fredd> done
<Fredd> now how do i remount?
<kaur> Hi! Can someone please tell me, what it takes to add a package to an ubuntu repository?
<desertmax> since the device failed to mount, you can simply reconnect it.
<guntbert> mahmoud: what browser do you use
<Mecha25> kaur: you need to get it approved by ubuntu devs, making a PPA on launchpad would be easier
<mahmoud> firefox now
<mahmoud> but i tried many ones
<kaur> Mecha25, PPA?
<Mecha25> kaur: personal package archive
<guntbert> !prefix | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaur> Mecha25, Hm...
<Fredd> desertmax: i went "mount /dev/sdb1" but now its mounted back to the same place /media/My Files
<kaur> Mecha25, I'll look into it. Thanks
<Mecha25> no problem, good luck
<guntbert> mahmoud: what happens, when you want to open http://netzmafia.de ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> desertmax: if you don't provide a mountpoint, it will mount to where it's specified in fstab
<burhan> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-12 (hardy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<Fredd> desertmax: or do i need to restart the machine?
<kaur> Mecha25, One more question though... How can I get the devs to approve the package?
<adude> i need a program to add tags to my photos, any suggestions?
<desertmax> Fredd, Could you check the "Volume"-Tab again?
<Mecha25> that I have no clue on, what does it do exactly?
<DJ-Pyro_> Fredd, edit /etc/fstab
<Fredd> desertmax: yeah the mount point is "files"
<burhan> kaur: talk to the MOTU
<Mecha25> adude: fspot, it's included by default
<Fredd> Dj-Pyro: sec
<jcarter> adude: I suggest you try Gimp
<Daisuke_Laptop> Fredd: that line i directed toward desertmax was meant for you, sorry
<DJ-Pyro_> if it's right in /etc/fstab then just do mount /mnt/files
<kaur> Mecha25, It is actually not written by me at all... But it is a tool for the NXT brick
<Mecha25> adude: GIMP is for editing, f-spot is under Applications -> Graphics
<desertmax> Fredd: That's odd, I did the same thing and it worked for me.
<Kate798> hey... Anybody know how to get Ubuntu to INSTALL on a X7SBL-LN2 board? (Supermicro)
<adude> fspot does not work for me
<Mecha25> kaur: oh! you're trying to get it, not to distribute it?
<Fredd> Daisuke_Laptop: where?
<kaur> Mecha25, I am trying to distribute it...
<guntbert> mahmoud: what happens, when you want to open http://netzmafia.de ?
<Fredd> Dj-Pyro: now just change arg 2?
<BikerGeek> adude: Have you tried Picasa?
<Mecha25> kaur: sorry, we get so many people in here asking "how do I install <some random package>"
<kaur> Mecha25, Np
<Daisuke_Laptop> Fredd: [17:31:49] <Daisuke_Laptop> desertmax: if you don't provide a mountpoint, it will mount to where it's specified in fstab
<burhan> !motu | kaur
<ubottu> kaur: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<DJ-Pyro_> Fredd, yeah, be very careful though
<Mecha25> kaur: there you go
<spt_49> hi
<Fredd> i did probide a mountpoint
<mahmoud> it load for too long time and stop after that
<Fredd> Dj-Pyro: what u mean careful? i see some funny looking 040
<guntbert> !prefix | mahmoud
<kaur> Mecha25, Thanaks
<ubottu> mahmoud: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ScrewdriverClock> HAPPY CLOCK DAY UBUNTU IRC CHAT
<justin_> ok, i just set up my mac to share files and printing under system, preferences, is there a program on ubuntu so i can access it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Fredd: i missed that, all you said was you entered "mount /dev/sdb1"
<guntbert> mahmoud: no error message?
<DJ-Pyro_> Fredd, don't play with anything other than your /mnt/files endpoint, screwing up one of the other ones that contains your root FS can be a bad surprise when you reboot next
<Fredd> gunbert: i dont even have that tab option in konversation
<Fredd> alright im editing it now in gedit
<adude> BikerGeek: do i have to download from google?
<guntbert> Fredd: ???
<orgthingy> hi
<Fredd> gunbert: what?
<orgthingy> where are ".deb" packages of apt-get install stored?
<desertmax> /var/cache/apt/archives
<DJ-Pyro_> orgthingy, /var/cache/apt
<orgthingy> and, i want to "repair" my ubuntu because it isnt working anymore :'(
<orgthingy> how can i 'repair" it if thats possible ?
<orgthingy> thanks DJ
<Fredd> ok now a simple mount /dev/drive would do the work right? no need for the second arg?
<Mecha25> orgythingy: did you hard-reboot during an upgrade or an install?
<Mitesh> i have just installed Ubuntu 8 in my system and having problem with the sound
<mahmoud> guntbert: after long time apperes massege
<DJ-Pyro_> Fredd, correct
<guntbert> Fredd: you told me someting about konversation
<orgthingy> Mecha25 : its just i always skip the "checking" or "scanning" of hda6 at startup
<Mitesh> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Mitesh> what is this?
<burhan> orgthingy: that depends entirely on what's wrong with it.
<orgthingy> and i think by skipping it, i damaged my hda6 :'(
<burhan> orgthingy: you are asking "how do I fix my car"
<Mecha25> orgythingy: that shouldn't be a problem... did you do a hard reboot?
<Fredd> gunbert: yeah i dont have the tab feature..you were saying !prefix and prefix pointed out to use tab..but some irc clients dont have that feature
<guntbert> mahmoud: message about what?
<orgthingy> car?
<Mecha25> orgything: he's making a metaphor
<Fredd> burhan: clearly his car is linux powered
<teamcobra> welp, looks like my keyboard issue is 100% kde 4.1 related :/
<mahmoud> guntbert: it didnt appear till now
<orgthingy> is there a way to make new ubuntu installation BUT with my last ubuntu-files ?
<orgthingy> like, pictures and stuff?
<mahmoud> form time you send me the site name
<Mecha25> orgythingy: you can make a separate /home partition, that should keep most of it
<mahmoud> yes it appered now
<orgthingy> hmm
<mahmoud> Connection Interrupted
<Mecha25> or you can just backup and reinstall, which is what I did when my packagess broke
<rw> I'm looking to "burn" subtitles into a video. What software would I use?
<guntbert> mahmoud: ok, try something different, do you have lynx or w3m?
<mahmoud> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<Mecha25> orgythingy: NEVER hard-reboot during an upgrade or install.  I learned that the hard way
<Fredd> alright thank you guys all for the helping, luv this channel ;]
<mahmoud> i dont now lynx or w3m
<orgthingy> oh my
<mahmoud> guntbert: i dont know lynx or w3m
<orgthingy> so, I think that I had to burn my files into CDs then reinstall :S
<orgthingy> but, before i do it, maybe someone knows how to help me :P
<guntbert> mahmoud: apt-get install w3m (its a browser for the console/shell)
<amenado> mahmoud-> those are non gui browser, btw lynx has been supplanted by elink
<Mecha25> orgythingy: there is a way to put your /home directory into a separate partition, that should keep you from having to burn too many CD's, I forget where the tutorial on that is
<Mecha25> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mecha25> bingo!
<Mecha25> orgythingy: follow that link, it should give you what you want
<Foxhound> hello
<Gast_340_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<Gast_340_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<Gast_340_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1933371/
<FloodBot1> Gast_340_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcarter> _vvd: need man page for nodeadkeys keymap, not familiar with it.
<Mecha25> somebody kick Gast, that's spam
<Mecha25> it's a german nightlife site
<jpds> Mecha25: Done.
<moccuo> if i accidentally do a bad command.. like move a ton of random files into /. is there an easy way to undo it?
 * Mecha25 feels like he has just called down an air strike
<_vvd> jcarter: use Option ""XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" in xorg.conf section
<guntbert> Fredd: that (prefix) wasn't directed at you
<_vvd> keyboard
<HalTheComputer> moccuo: in general no
<_vvd> err keyboard section
<bastid_raZor> moccuo; not really.. just move them back.
<mahmoud> guntbert: i sent you the result
<Fredd> gunbert: oh lol just saw it didn read anything before it
<godlygeek> long shot, but can anyone here explain to me how key presses on the keyboard get mapped to keycodes by the kernel?
<perillux> How do I install "Kernel Modules"?
<jpds> Mecha25: I was typing the command to kick him while you sent those messages ;-). Don't wory.
<marenostrum> Hello. After installing nvidia driver vis Envy, when I move the cursor to the riht of title bar the bar turns to white and icons disappear, title bar gets jammed. Any idea?
<guntbert> mahmoud: good, please try:    w3m netzmafia.de
<Mecha25> hehehe
<mahmoud> guntbert: in shell page ?
<guntbert> mahmoud: yes in shell
<Mecha25> marenostrum: that's a problem with either Metacity or Emerald, depending on which you use
<jcarter> _vvd: Okay, now where is xorg.conf?
<justin_> How do I connect to a printer that is being shared. The printer is connected to a Mac, and is able to be shared, Im just unsure on how to connect to to it nw.
<Foxhound> Thank you flannel, i installed Ubuntu successfully
<marenostrum> @Mecha25 : Thanks. Do you know what to do?
<_vvd> jcarter: /etc/X11/xorg.con
<_vvd> f
<Mecha25> marenostrum: no clue, I've never seen that before.  I do know it's either Emerald or Metacity causing it though
<LargeTrout> or use the command "locate"
<Mecha25> justin_: ok, you want to use Samba I think, unless Mac uses something different
<mahmoud> guntbert: it said "netzmafia.de contacted. Waiting for reply..."
<marenostrum> @Mecha25 : Thaks a lot.
<Foxhound> guys, im new here and just installed ubuntu few minutes ago, anyone here can help a newb with his new beggining ? ^.^
<Mecha25> justin_: open Network, under Places in your menu
<Mecha25> foxhound: sure thing
<Foxhound> thx
<justin_> Mecha25, Sorry for all the questions that are the same, and i believe you told me to use samba already, now am I supposed to use samba on my linux box, becuase mac already has options to let you share the printer and folders
<Mecha25> foxhound, type /msg Mecha25
<guntbert> mahmoud: but page never comes?
<mahmoud> guntbert: no pages comes
<mahmoud> guntbert: no pages come
<jcarter> _vdd: Thanks. Added. Guess I have to restart X now?
<Mecha25> justin: samba is the linux utility that lets you connect to other printers or computers for file or printer sharing
<justin_> Mecha25, oh ok, i see some stuff, do i drag and drop what i want printed into the folder?
<Mecha25> what do you see?
<_vvd> jcarter: yep
<Jacolyte> when I "apt-get install -d package-name", where will the packages be sent?
<eligos> does anyone know a good music player besides audacius?
<burhan> eligos: exaile
<Mecha25> eligos: if you want TOTAL library control, go with Quod Libet
<Jacolyte> apt-get install --download-only
<guntbert> mahmoud: type: printenv|grep -i proxy  what does it say?
<Mecha25> it's slow, but it does absolutely everything
<Lusule> hi there :)  quick question - i'm trying to take a screenshot, normally i hit 'prtsc' and it just works - suddenly it's not - any ideas what might have changed?
<justin_> Mecha25, ipod folder, a "mac0293283823" folder and a windows network icon
<burhan> there is also songbird
<Mecha25> ok, open the mac folder
<mahmoud> guntbert: it didnt say any thing
<Mecha25> songbird is slow and buggy for me, but it runs on anything
<justin_> Mecha25, nothings in it.
<mahmoud> guntbert: i send you the result
<Mecha25> justin_: ok, try the windows network icon
<anders_> anyone got some good wardriving hardware to recommend ? (pcmcia with external antenna jack)
<justin_> Mecha25, nothing in that also
<guntbert> mahmoud: I see ..., let me think
<mahmoud> ok
<mahmoud> i wait you
<perillux> To install my video driver I need to go to Synaptic Package manager and install "Linux Kernel Headers"(according to a thread on Ubuntu Forums).  But there are a bunch of them.  Also the installation says I havn't installed the latest "kernel modules"
<eligos> Quod Libet???
<perillux> sorry, my question then is, how exactly do I install "Linux Kernel Headers".
<eligos> what's that?
<Fredd> whats the package name that lets you add the desktop switcher to the gnome panel?
<Mecha25> perillux: you shouldn't need to install kernel headers for a video card, use the Restricted Driver Manager
<Mecha25> eligos: a very very awesome music manager and player
<eligos> ok I'll give it a shot
<guntbert> mahmoud: my last one: type telnet netzmafia.de 80 - what does it say?
<perillux> Mecha25: I'm using an old ATI card, nothing shows up in Restricted Driver manager but:  Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)"
<thingfish> Fredd: you right click on the panel, choose Add to Panel, then choose from there
<desertmax> Lusule, start gnome-keybinding-properties (System -> Settings -> Keybinding blahblah) and search the entry "Take a screenshot". Click on it and then click on the prtscr-key.
<Mecha25> perillux: what card specifically?
<Fredd> thingfish: it doesnt seem to be there
<perillux> Mecha25:     RADEON IGP 345M
<Fredd> thingfish: well i already dont have it on my gnome panel
<thingfish> Fredd: you don't see Workplace Switcher?
<perillux> Mecha25: I'm trying to follow this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221672&highlight=7000VE
<thingfish> Fredd: did you do like I said, rt-click on the panel?
<Lusule> desertmax: it's set to that, but nothing happens when i hit prtsc
<mahmoud> guntbert: i sent you the result
<Fredd> thingfish: nvm i do see workplace switcher i was just searching for a different name
<guntbert> mahmoud: I see ..., let me think
<mahmoud> ok
<Fredd> thingfish: thx
<thingfish> Fredd: no problem
<desertmax> Lusule, If you set it to something different, like ALT+s, does it work then?
<Lusule> desertmax: i was able to take one using the command 'gnome-panel-screenshot --delay 10' but i'd love to know why prtsc didn't work
<Lusule> desertmax: hmm don't know i'll try
<Mecha25> perillux: that manual is for Dapper, which is WAY old
<daedra> hmm I seem to have hosed my manpages
<guntbert> mahmoud: between netzmafia.de and 80 there must be a blank ok?
<Mecha25> perillux: chances are it won't even work with 8.04
<Lusule> desertmax: no, setting it to somethign else still doesn't work
<jcarter> _vdd: I rebooted (not knowing exactly how to restart X) and I still have the ´ problem.
<daedra> $man man     gives error:"sh: vimpager: command not found"
<mahmoud> guntbert: yes
<Mecha25> daedra:... that's a problem
<perillux> Mecha25: I was aware of that, but shouldn't it still work.  It's the same driver version in that link, they havn't updated it.
<guntbert> mahmoud: ls -l /etc/services
<Mecha25> perillux: nope, dapper and Hardy are way different with respect to drivers
<perillux> Mecha25: also, some people using Dapper have got the same error as me
<wpcvenom> Can someone help me with switching from live to full
<perillux> Mecha25:  I'd like to try anyway, but I don't know what "Linux Kernel Headers" to install
<guntbert> mahmoud: looks good, please grep -i http /etc/services
<wpcvenom> If I have Unbuntu Live on a flash drive, and I choose to Install Linux, will it install ON the flash drive
<mahmoud> guntbert: i dont understand that
<guntbert> mahmoud: type in the shell: grep -i http /etc/services
<Mecha25> wpcvenom: you're booting from the flash drive?  then it shouldn't install on the drive it's booting from, no
<shishirm1> can any1 help me make a liveusb out of a iso image??
<Mecha25> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daedra> Mecha25: zsh appears to have set vimpager as the new tool for reading manual pages
<daedra> no worries :)
<favro>  perillux in a terminal type   uname -r   that will tell you the kernel number - you need the headers with the same number
<shishirm1> i am running 7.04 i wanna make a liveusb of 8.04 iso i have already downloaded
<dlemcoe> Hey Hey!
<Mecha25> shinshirm1: follow the links ubottu posted, they should help, particulary the 2nd one
<shishirm1> Mecha25: i have seen the wiki somehow i am not able still install even after following all the instructions
<Mecha25> sorry, I don't know much about that process, I just know it can be done
<mahmoud> guntbert: i sent you the result
<dlemcoe> Okay, I am trying to use the ./lampp panel command and I get this. http://pastebin.ca/1173500
<dlemcoe> I DO HAVE python installed
<cr33pup> Hi all, is there an alternative file browser for ubuntu? I'm not really happy with the [lack of] features in the current one (ubuntu 8.04)...
<guntbert> mahmoud: I see no error :-(, what you could look still, if there is a firewall blocking
<mahmoud> guntbert: i dont know
<lwizardl> hi
<mahmoud> guntbert: i cant solve this problem for two weeks
<jpds> dlemcoe: Install the python-gtk package.
<dlemcoe> PyGTK?
<uoaphys> ﻿can someone help me with desktop resolutions? I am seeing a 50Hz, 640x480 option in my set resolution panel, and in advanced desktop effects settings for compiz. This is not my actual resolution (which is 1024x768x85hz). But this 640x480 is the only one shown, and it won't let me select the correct one, or change it. I'm afraid to play with it because I might lose my 1024x768, but I want to be able to adjust my screen... Anyone have any ide
<jpds> dlemcoe: Try: python-gtk2
<lwizardl> any point of sale people here? I need help finding what I will use for mine
<perillux> favro: I think I already have it installed then.  So my problem is I don't have the "kernel modules" whatever that means.  and Mecha25: I am aware that that tutorial is for Dapper, but shouldn't I still be able to install the latest DRIVER?  The ATI driver on their website doesn't work for me.  fglrx doesn't work for me.  and the open source one is kinda crappy, everyone on that site said they used to get like 200-300fps in glxgears (whi
<jcarter> _vvd: I rebooted (not knowing exactly how to restart X) and I still have the ´ problem
<cr33pup> Can anybody help please? Is there an alternative file browser for ubuntu? I'm not really happy with the [lack of] features in the current one (ubuntu 8.04)... anybody please?
<dlemcoe> thanks
<uoaphys> lwizardl; you looking for opensource stuff, or commercial?
<mahmoud> guntbert: it works now man
<guntbert> mahmoud: hey great!!
<jcarter> _vvd: I rebooted (not knowing exactly how to restart X) and I still have the ´ problem
<dlemcoe> jpds: Does Synaptic have it?
<mahmoud> guntbert: but how did you change thing with me
<lwizardl> uoaphys, opensource I would prefer
<mahmoud> guntbert: or we get informations only
<Slart> cr33pup: there's always "thunar"
<Slart> !info thunar | cr33pup
<ubottu> cr33pup: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-4ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 213 kB, installed size 664 kB
<uoaphys> lwizard: keep looking then heh.. you won't find much of it out there unless you plan to have a full time maintainer just for your store. And if you go commercial, your options will depend on the type of selling you are doing
<dlemcoe> Also, Is Hardy A LOT better than Fiesty? Or just a little?
<Juston-CTC> Wats up
<cr33pup> Slart: ubonttu: thanks guys! :) I'll try it
<Slart> dlemcoe: a little... depending on who you ask
<guntbert> mahmoud: sorry, I didnt do anything - so I dont know how to solve it the next time :-(
<Slart> cr33pup: I'm a guy.. ubottu is.. well.. not quite so fleshy =)
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lwizardl> uoaphys, well i'm not a resturant which most seem to be for, I have retail sales and rentals
<favro> perillux: you need the linux-restricted-modules to match your kernel number
<ZimCS> Hey Guys, Can anyone help me with enabling CGI on apache2?  My httpd.conf file is blank under /etc/apache2
<uoaphys> lwizard: i'm a big fan of trying to do opensource pos's... but man the market just isn't there... the certifications you are required to have for cc processing will never happen
<mahmoud> guntbert: no thing to sorry man
<uoaphys> lwizard: and a general merchandise pos just isn't really functional on any of the pos's that are open
<cr33pup> Slart: you made him talk
<lwizardl> uoaphys, have you done a pos?
<mahmoud> guntbert: but the problem is that it is no stopped
<uoaphys> yes, for bookstores on campuses
<cr33pup> info talk to | Slart
<perillux> favro: it does
<lwizardl> uoaphys, would you mind if i was to pm you about it?
<guntbert> mahmoud: what is not stopped?
<uoaphys> but i have messed with GM and resturant pos's too
<uoaphys> k
<Slart> cr33pup: he has a list of commands.. usually something short for explaining something not so short.. that we get asked a lot
<cr33pup> Slart: but I can't make it talk to you :)!
<mahmoud> guntbert: but the problem is that it is now stopped
<Slart> cr33pup: !info <package name> for example.. gives info about a certain package
<dlemcoe> Hey I get this error when trying to install PyGTK: http://pastebin.ca/1173504
<s3a> my x-530 surround sound isnt working at all, is it software or hardware related (my audio card is built-in my mobo which is gigabyte p31-s3g)
<cr33pup> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Slart> cr33pup: and if you add a | <nick> at the end he will tell that nick
<dlemcoe> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<guntbert> mahmoud: ok. sudo iptables -L
<dlemcoe> That's pretty helpful!
<cr33pup> Slart: I learned another great thing today :)! Thanks Slart! :)
<dlemcoe> Hey I get this error when trying to install PyGTK: http://pastebin.ca/1173504
<Slart> cr33pup: you're welcome
<jason_> yo
<mahmoud> guntbert: i sent you the result
<jrib> dlemcoe: is there a reason you are compiling it?
<dlemcoe> I don't know where else to get it
<perillux> favro: Mecha25: could it possibly be hurting me that I have multiple linux-headers installed?   I have linux-headers-2.6.24-16 , linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic (my kernel version), linux-headers-2.6.24-16-virtual, linux-headers-386, and linux-headers-generic
<jrib> dlemcoe: you don't of the wonders of APT?
<dlemcoe> hmm
<dlemcoe> apt-get.... what's the rest?
<jrib> !software > dlemcoe
<ubottu> dlemcoe, please see my private message
<dlemcoe> kk
<dlemcoe> thx
<guntbert> mahmoud: all looks ok, there is no firewall on your own computer - maybe your provider ...?
<dlemcoe> !Packages PyGTK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages pygtk
<jason__> 26 m nj puerto ricn
<jrib> dlemcoe: if you want to use pygtk, you should get comfortable searching for things.  Let me know if you are stuck though
<dlemcoe> Okay, thank you
<favro> perillux: shouldn't matter
<jrib> jason__: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<jrib> !apt > dlemcoe
<ubottu> dlemcoe, please see my private message
<jason__> i just got it
<jrib> dlemcoe: those are the shell commands if you prefer them over the gui
<phantomcircuit> hi i cant seem to shutdown
<Mecha25> yeah, multiple headers will cause a problem, you only need the one that matches your version
<mahmoud> guntbert: but it works very good with my windows network computers
<jason__> how do i play snes games
<phantomcircuit> clicking the shutdown button doesnt do anything
<Slart> phantomcircuit: what's keeping you from shutting down?
<phantomcircuit> Slart, i dont know
<phantomcircuit> it doesnt work
<phantomcircuit> it does cause the panel to freeze though
<Slart> phantomcircuit: what happens if you run this in a terminal.. "sudo shutdown -h now" ? Warning.. if it works it will shut your computer down
<dlemcoe> apt-cache search <search_term>apt-cache search <search_term>jrib: I know that
<dlemcoe> ooopps sorry
<Snares> Nick collision from services, that's so funny lol
<dlemcoe> jrib: I know that
<Snares> sounds like a train wreck
<jrib> !info zsnes | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<guntbert> mahmoud: still I'm at the end of my possibilities - good luck
<jrib> dlemcoe: k
<AzizLight> is it possible to display the source of a webpage in a terminal via a command?
<dlemcoe> I just didn't know that it was in APT
<jrib> AzizLight: I like links2
<Slart> AzizLight: wget might be able to do it
<jason__> aight
<koala_man> the wifi docs say that you can get ipw3945 cards in master mode, how would you go about that? 'iwconfig wlan0 mode master' fails
<jrib> AzizLight: oh for the source, what Slart said is what you want
<AzizLight> Slart: if I use only wget it downloads the file, what I want is basically the cat command but for the web....
<koala_man> AzizLight: wget -q -O -
<wpcvenom> Can someone help me with installing Full Linux
<Snares> hey guys is there a way to test irc latency with a command?
<perillux> favro: Mecha25: I get this error in the log file "/home/jason/temp/radeon/radeon-20060403-linux.i386/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory"
<dlemcoe> jrib: Just installed Python-GTK2 and it still gives the same error
<jrib> wpcvenom: what is "Full Linux"?
<jrib> dlemcoe: what error...?
<wpcvenom> well the full version of linux
<dlemcoe> the no module GTK found
<wpcvenom> as in not the live CD
<Slart> AzizLight: hmm.. hang on.. let me check something
<Snares> full version of what linux lol
<Onlooker> Hey. Firefox hanged a few minutes back at the "Save as..." dialog, I killed it and now I can't bring it back. Any ideas?
<wpcvenom> ubuntu
<Snares> you usually have to go with some distribution
<jrib> dlemcoe: the one you pastebinned before?
<Snares> ok
<dlemcoe> jrib: yes
<Snares> er well wpcvenom it's pretty darn easy
<wpcvenom> well
<keanu> just as a heads up, either the latest kernel (-20) or the 'wl' restricted module is causing my wifi card to not be detected
<wpcvenom> its not really INSTALLING it
<Snares> it's a bit more complicated if you want to dual boot
<wpcvenom> its like
<jrib> dlemcoe: why are you still compiling?
<Snares> please expound
<wpcvenom> im on Live CD right now
<Snares> ok
<dlemcoe> I'm not
<favro> perillux: have you installed build-essential?
<jrib> !enter | wpcvenom
<ubottu> wpcvenom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AzizLight> koala_man: I tried wget -q -0 -[URL] but it did work
<jrib> dlemcoe: pastebin the error
<wpcvenom> and theres the Install icon on the desktop
<dlemcoe> I am running a LAMPP command.
<dlemcoe> That launches a GUI
<jrib> AzizLight: you need a space after the last -
<wpcvenom> I am booting the live CD from my 4gb flash drive
<Snares> right, you double click that and then start the installer.
<Snares> well that might be a small issue lol
<wpcvenom> my question is
<Slart> AzizLight: you probably already know this.. since you've read the man page for wget.. of course you have.. wget -O - <url> will print the source to stdout
<jrib> !who | dlemcoe
<ubottu> dlemcoe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perillux> favro: no I haven't, hopefully that will work
<wpcvenom> will linux install on the flash drive, or will it install on the main drive of the computer, which is my C drive
<favro> :)
<Snares> wpcvenom: select to install it to the flash drive
<Snares> wpcvenom: you will come to a partitioner
<bozrob> my sound was working fine today, now I have no sound!? someone please help
<dlemcoe> jrib:  http://pastebin.ca/1173513
<perillux> favro: nope didn't do it, same error
<Snares> you should be able to just select sda1 or something to that affect and it will install to it
<Sinn3rman> how do i change the default mount permissions for filesystems mounted via places -> removable devices? and also, if i have an ntfs partition with files marked as readonly there, how to i make those files behave as readonly? because at the moment the  default is read-write for all users.
<dlemcoe> !tab dlemce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab dlemce
<dlemcoe> !tab dlemcoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab dlemcoe
<Onlooker> The console gives me nothing, either
<dlemcoe> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Snares> wpcvenom: don't worry you will know if it is going to install to the main hard drive
<lolsongd> i have a pretty seriousp problem.
<lolsongd> with grub.
<lolsongd> if anyone has a moment.
<seekingtruth> I installed Hardy with the dm-crypt encryption option.  Does this mean even if someone uses a livecd they cannot read any data on my Hardy partition?
<bozrob> I have an extremely serious problem with my sound. It's not working
<dlemcoe> lolsongd: Please ask your question, and don't ask to ask. If anyone know's we would be glad to answer
<lolsongd> right on
<Snares> lolsongd: if you just want to boot back into windows go to the recovery console in the windows xp disk and type fixboot and fixmbr; remember, it will be hard to get back into your linux install if you do this though
<lolsongd> :<
<lolsongd> ive already done it
<dlemcoe> jrib: You got my error?
<Snares> lolsongd: ok then what is the issue
<lolsongd> now im here to try and get grub back, but not installed onto my external hardrive
<lolsongd> i want it on my internet
<Snares> ah ok
<lolsongd> otherwise i cant get back into windows without the external
<seekingtruth> bozrob: i have a solution that worked for me.  Install Ubuntu using Virtualbox and chose the sound option in Virtualbox and Ubuntu will give you sound
<lolsongd> when i said internet, i ment internal.
<jrib> dlemcoe: pastebin: apt-cache policy python-gtk2
<dlemcoe> lol
<Snares> lolsongd: well then that is a bit of a problem
<wpcvenom> Snares: it says "Setting up a partitioner"
<Snares> lolsongd: since this is not an ubuntu specific issue, you might try joining #grub and see if you can get some answers there
<wpcvenom> Snares: after I chose my timezone and keyboard
<seekingtruth> I installed Hardy with the dm-crypt encryption option.  Does this mean even if someone uses a livecd they cannot read any data on my Hardy partition?
<seekingtruth> !dm-crypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm-crypt
<Kattman> lolsongd: Super Gurb saved my butt
<dlemcoe> jrib: it sez installed
<Obsidieth> i am somewhat worried
<Snares> wpcvenom: yes, then it will take you to a place where you can either resize the current partition, or select where you want to install ubuntu to
<wpcvenom> ok
<wpcvenom> thanks
<favro> perillux: did you run install.sh again?
<seekingtruth> bozrob: install Virtualbox and then install Ubuntu.  Then choose in audio section, "Windows Direcsound"
<Snares> wpcvenom: do not worry! it will not install on your hard drive unless you go temporarily blind and accidentally press enter too many times
<Obsidieth> heh, its hectic in here.
<AzizLight> Slart: I got weird results with the command, and it still downloaded the page :S what I am trying to do is to get my external IP, I created a file with a php script in it that returns the external IP, and now I want to retrieve that IP via the terminal
<Onlooker> So, anyone?
<Jowi> Hi, anyone know of a WM or panel plugin that behaves like Windowlab's launcher/listbar?
<jrib> dlemcoe: have you been compiling things?
<Snares> AzizLight: is this for some kind of script because if you just want the ip address you can go to a number of sites that will tell you your external ip
<dlemcoe> No
<seekingtruth> Jowi: I use virtualbox
<dlemcoe> jrib: I went ./configure on PyGTK's souce, yers
<perillux> favro: yes
<dlemcoe> jrib: I went ./configure on PyGTK's souce, yes
<jrib> dlemcoe: pastebin the output of: python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'
<mattwiseman> where is the default text stored that is displayed when you ssh into a fresh ubuntu box?
<AzizLight> Snares: I know but what I want is my external IP in a terminal...
<Slart> AzizLight: are you just looking to find your own external ip? if so.. take a look at this page http://whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp
<bastid_raZor> seekingtruth; virtualbox is a virtal machine not a window manager..
<Snares> AzizLight: you could always copy paste the ip into the terminal if it's just a one time thing...
<Jowi> seekingtruth, that reply was or someone else I hope
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: you are correct, im glad to see you are learning :)
<Slart> AzizLight: if you still want to find your ip inside that source code I'd suggesting doing some filtering with grep
<seekingtruth> Jowi: so try that
<dlemcoe> http://pastebin.ca/1173519
<bastid_raZor> seekingtruth; and sadly you are not.
<perillux> favro: so the log file said the file "linux/config.h" doesn't exist.  I went there, and I don't have it, but I DO have "linux/Config.in"
<kbrosnan> Onlooker: if noone has answered have a look at http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+will+not+start
<jrib> dlemcoe: ... what does 'which python' say?
<AzizLight> Slart: yeah I know about whatismyip, I'm trying to reproduce this in php, take a look, http://myip.freezoka.com/
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: i am learning more than you know, about people, and their nature and character
<Sinn3rman> how do i change the default mount permissions for filesystems mounted via places -> removable devices? and also, if i have an ntfs partition with files marked as readonly there, how to i make those files behave as readonly? because at the moment the  default is read-write for all users.
<Jowi> seekingtruth, you don't have to answer if you do not understand the question
<dlemcoe> /usr/local/bin/python
<bozrob> okay so I can play media through streaming media in firefox with sound, however when I try to play mp3 files using rhythm box it doesnt work
<AzizLight> Slart: all that I need now is get the IP via a terminal command (or an alias)
<Slart> AzizLight: seems to be working nicely here
<jrib> dlemcoe: get rid of your compiled python
<Swish> ubuntu 6.06LTS, just tried to dist-upgrade it from kernel 2.6.15-26 to -52, (on a Dell 2950 with Perc5i) but on reboot, it couldn't find /dev/sdg1.  How do I fix this?
<leeping> Hi everyone, I just had the unfortunate realization that Adobe Reader doesn't work on 64-bit Linux... is there anywhere where I can get a list of other such programs that are unsupported?  Alternatively, can someone suggest to me a way to get Adobe Reader to work (I'm more interested in workarounds to get Adobe Reader working, and less regarding alternative PDF readers)
<dlemcoe> okay
<dlemcoe> jrib: Is there a command for that?
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: success in life is not about knowledge about Ubuntu, success is about learning how to treat people with respect, love and kindess.  Something that is foreign to you.
<jrib> dlemcoe: go to the directory where you typed 'make install' for python and try 'make uninstall'
<Jowi> is seekingtruth a bot?
<Tom_nuggin> Why does flv file play so slowly?
<dlemcoe> thanks
<perillux> favro: I've been looking up these files and I keep seeing things saying that "it's supposed to turn config.in into config.h
<AzizLight> Slart: what do you mean??
<favro> perillux: is there a readme which tells you how to uninstall it? - you might have to do that then run install.sh again
<seekingtruth> Jowi: try that
<Tom_nuggin> nvm
<seekingtruth> I installed Hardy with the encrypted filesystems and LVM option.  Does this mean even if someone uses a livecd they cannot read any data on my Hardy partition?
<afallenhope> hey can I remove Evolution?
<bastid_raZor> afallenhope; sudo apt-get remove evolution
<rayner> some boddy know how can i check what type of video card my pc have, on ubuntu?
<rayner> some boddy know how can i check what type of video card my pc have, on ubuntu?
<rayner> some boddy know how can i check what type of video card my pc have, in ubuntu?
<seekingtruth> afallenhope: does sudo apt-get remove evolution work?
<FloodBot1> rayner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afallenhope> bastid_raZor, thanks. didn't ask how though lol.
<Slart> AzizLight: let's see if I understand you correctly.. you want to get the ip displayed on that page in a terminal, right?
<afallenhope> I was asking if I could
<kevinO> rayner do not flood
<jrib> rayner: please don't do that.  'lspci' will tell you
<AzizLight> Slart: exactely
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: he didnt ask how LOL.  read properly next time
<dlemcoe> jrib: it's not working
<perillux> favro: nope, no readme, or instructions
<afallenhope> seekingtruth, thanks lol. I asked if I COULD lol.
<wpcvenom> Snares: its kinda, not moving afte 46% on seting up partitioner
<seekingtruth> afallenhope: :)
<jrib> dlemcoe: you need to be more specific.  Tell me exactly what you are doing (pastebin) and show me the outcome
<Slart> AzizLight: it seems like it's using javascript to do it's magic..
<wpcvenom> Snares: it says "scanning disks"
<seekingtruth> jrib:  I installed Hardy with the encrypted filesystems and LVM option.  Does this mean even if someone uses a livecd they cannot read any data on my Hardy partition?
<dlemcoe> root@WDC:/home/dlemcoe/Desktop/Python-2.5.2# cd /usr/local/bin/python
<dlemcoe> bash: cd: /usr/local/bin/python: Not a directory
<dlemcoe> @jrib
<AzizLight> Slart: that's the problem: it's just one line of php, there is no javascript in it...
<Snares> wpcvenom: it may take a bit, be patient
<jrib> seekingtruth: no, it means it will probably take them a very long time to read it
<Jowi> Hi, anyone know of a WM or panel plugin that behaves like Windowlab's launcher/listbar (I find it fantastic but the WM lacks alot)?
<rayner> ok
<jrib> dlemcoe: yes?  Why are you running that command?
<Snares> wpcvenom: just make sure you don't select an sci or hda unless you're SURE it's the flash drive
<seekingtruth> jrib: what would a person need to do to read it if a person installs Ubuntu using the encrypted filesystems and LVM option?
<dlemcoe> To go to the installed directory
<wpcvenom> ok
<zzl>     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<dlemcoe> jrib: To go to the installed directory
<zzl> where can i get the latest version?
<jrib> seekingtruth: sidechannel attack or break the encryption scheme?
<seekingtruth> jrib: what encryption algorithm does encrypted filesystems and LVM use?
<jrib> dlemcoe: no, not the installed directory.  The source directory where you typed 'make install'
<Slart> AzizLight: hmm.. but looking at the source wget outputs there is some javascript.. and a statcounter
<jrib> seekingtruth: I don't know
<seekingtruth> jrib: ok thanks anyway
<Slart> AzizLight: is it your site?
<AzizLight> it's a free hosting account I have
<zzl> where do I get the latest version of this?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<AzizLight> Slart: an account from freezoka.com
<Slart> AzizLight: I wonder if they do some weird stuff depending on the browser identification
<dlemcoe> jrib: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<favro> perillux: I was under the impression that the radeon driver is built into the kernel now as r128
<master16>  hi
<master16>   my kaffeine program see dvb kart
<master16>   have signal but not add channel list
<jrib> dlemcoe: then you will need to delete what you installed manually
<jrib> master16: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<WDC> jrib: I'm WDC now by the way
<Slart> AzizLight: ahh.. now I see.. it first displays some kind of statcounter.. with a refresh tag to the real page
<AzizLight> Slart: oh I see
<jrib> WDC: what else do you have in /usr/local/?
<zzl>     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<AzizLight> Slart: is there a  way to get past that?
<Slart> AzizLight: not sure...
<perillux> favro: would that mean that this won't work?
<favro> perillux: if I'm right then it isn't necessary...
<AzizLight> Slart: hm..nevermind...anyway thanks a lot for the help
<WDC> jrib: no mention of Python
<master16> ı how manually kaffeine ?
<zzl> where can I get the latest version?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Slart> AzizLight: hope you get it sorted
<favro> perillux: I use an old ati with r128 in dapper
<perillux> favro: I do have a working driver.  It's just this one should improve performance.
<jrib> WDC: I asked because if there is nothing there you care for, you can just delete all of /usr/local/
<AzizLight> Slart: I'm gonna try another free hosting service lol.
<perillux> favro: it's ok...  Thanks for all your help.
<wanderingii> im trying to download a theme from gnome-look called hardy simple colors. i have downloaded the tar.gz files and have gone to the system -> preferences ->appearance to install the themes there, but it just says invalid format. what am i doing wrong?
<favro> perillux: good luck
<WDC> hmm okay
<MrLinux`> Hello I have a problem
<MrLinux`> root@01:34:11~> /usr/local/ddos/ddos.sh -c
<MrLinux`> /usr/bin/service: line 5: /etc/init.d/crond: No such file or directory
<MrLinux`> /usr/bin/service: line 5: /etc/init.d/crond: No such file or directory
<MrLinux`> root@01:34:23~>
<FloodBot1> MrLinux`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WDC> jrib: I just reinstalled Python with Synaptic
<jrib> WDC: that won't do anything.  You need to delete the version you compiled into /usr/local/.  Delete /usr/local/bin/python and all other /usr/local/**/python* stuff
<foxhound> Hi im from ubuntu !!!! (1st timer loool) :p
<WDC> jrib: /usr/local is now empty
<jrib> WDC: go ahead and try your program now
<WDC> jrib: Got worse issues now. Will patebin
<WDC> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1173534
<Slade> Hey there. If i wanted to run a GUI program from a server on my local machine, how could i do that?
<Terrasque> anyone here feeling they have control over kernel issues? Got a weird bug after upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04
<Terrasque> Slade: what os is your client using?
<jrib> WDC: you're on hardy?
<Slade> Server = SuSE (SLES10) and client = Ubuntu Linux
<WDC> jrib: No Gutsy
<Terrasque> Slade: ssh -X server program
<WDC> I've been meaning to update
<casao> Anyone have experience using a Symbian S60 phone as a modem via Bluetooth?
<Slade> cool deal
<Slade> thanks
<chris_goe> does anyone know why CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not selected in hardy's kernel image?
<jrib> WDC: you get lots of hits for your error.  One suggests it's an old bug
<Terrasque> Slade: in some configurations, X forwarding is disabled in the sshd config. If it is, you have to edit that file and restart the ssh daemon
<WDC> hmm
<WDC> I see
<WDC> So, just download the new DVD and I can update liek that?
<jrib> WDC: well that would be one solution
<jrib> !upgrade > WDC
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<Jowi> Slade, the ssh server must support X forwarding (might be deactivated on some distros by default)
<Slade> Terrasque: Cool thanks. It's working. is there anyway to specify the user and pass via commandline?
<jrib> WDC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libcairo/+bug/6449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6449 in libcairo "Application crashes with "/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden"" [Undecided,New]
<chris_goe> Slade: man ssh ...or just  use -l
<WDC> jrib: Cool thanks. Glad it's not me!
<shishirm1> guys i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04.1 with usb i followed the process given in the wiki i am getting an error " could not find kernel image : linux "
<shishirm1> kindly help
<Terrasque> Slade: for ssh? user can be changed with user@server - for password.. I would recommend you check ssh-agent, ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id
<jrib> WDC: you might be able to get away with finding an update for your freetype package but I don't have a gutsy system to check for you
<Slade> chris_goe: thanks. wish i could specify a password too via commandline :)
<chris_goe> Slade: no, you don't :-)
<WDC> jrib: Oh cool
<chris_goe> use ssh keys...
<shishirm1> guys please help me make a liveusb image from an iso image
<Terrasque> Slade: there's even a pam module that will unlock your ssh keys with your login password and run ssh-agent every time you log in. That's luxury :)
<shishirm1> i followed wiki instructions but i am getting an error
<Slade> chris_goe using ssh keys will stop it from prompting me for a password?
<osfameron> shishirm1: I had trouble with usb installation.  Some set of instructions don't specify how to wipe and reformat the usb drive fully
<chris_goe> shishirm1: looks like read errros to me....that's why it throws an error..?
<zzl> where can i get the latest version of this?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<osfameron> shishirm1: but saying "the wiki page" is useless. Specify the URL of the page
<_vvd> shishirm1: probably a wrong device.map
<TurboBee> how do i setup bind so i can use my server in resolv.conf ?
<shishirm1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shishirm1> those are the urls
<chris_goe> Slade: if you use password-less keys or make use of ssh-agent like another dude here suggested...
<chris_goe> yes
<shishirm1> _vvd:
<jrib> zzl: I imagine if you go to madwifi.org and search for their repository
<master16>  hi
<master16>   my kaffeine program see dvb kart
<master16>   have signal but not add channel list
<WDC> jrib: Why don't I have an update manager in the Admin tab?
<zzl> I got here
<zzl> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<Terrasque> Slade: you create a ssh keypair (ssh-keygen), copy the pub key to the server (ssh-copy-id does that for you), and ssh-agent will load them into memory and auto sign in with those keys
<shishirm1> osfameron: that is the url
<jrib> WDC: might not have been there in gutsy
<zzl> but they're just readme
<WDC> jrib: it was according to: 18:33 < messiah> I want register this nick but it is already registered...
<WDC> jrib: hmm. Sorry wrong paste
<WDC> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<_vvd> shishirm1: so you have linux on the stick with grub but it wont boot the kernel?
<shishirm1> think so
<_vvd> bu grub loads
<osfameron> shishirm1: cool.  I just searched, can't find the instructions I used (I didn't bookmark in delicious, sorry).  Only advice I have is to try different instructions, as some cookbooks are more complete
<_vvd> but
<jrib> zzl: madwifi.org has a big arrow that says "Download latest release"
<shishirm1> but i am not sure about grub i
<zzl> jrib: can you link me to that page?
<jrib> zzl: madwifi.org ?
<shishirm1> where exactly is the kernel image in the live cd and what is its name usually?
<zzl> woops. nevermind
<jrib> WDC: are you running xubuntu or kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<WDC> 3No
<WDC> No*
<jrib> WDC: can you run 'update-manager' in a shell?
<_vvd> shishirm1: well, do you get the grub menu that is configured on the stick? if yes, you are already booting from it and probably only need to fix the device.map file
<WDC> hold on
<WDC> jrib: no
<jrib> WDC: what happens when you try?
<WDC> jrib: When i got to apt get it it gives an error. hold on
<WDC> jrib: it's just not there
<shishirm1> _vvd: i get only syslinux 3.11 Debian bla bla bla then a boot: (prompt)
<WDC> jrib: When I try to install, it gives me: http://pastebin.ca/1173549
<jrib> WDC: what is the output when you type 'update-manager'?
<WDC> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Flannel> shishirm1: And if you hit enter?
<WDC> apt-get install update-manager
<_vvd> hmm, no grub then i guess :)
<Flannel> WDC: Are you using Kubuntu?
<jrib> WDC: you gave me the wrong paste
<minus198> Is it possible to adjust the time between slides in f-spot?
<Swish> I see a TCP LISTEN port that has no PID/Program-name associated with it when I do a "netstat -a -p" and I wonder how to find the program attached to it?  (ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS)
<WDC> Flannel: no
<shishirm1> could not find kernel image linux
<WDC> jrib: sorry http://pastebin.ca/1173549
<nickrud> Swish, try sudo netstat -tlpn
<Flannel> WDC: still wrong one
<shishirm1> Flannel: that is the error message could not find kernel image and goes on reapeating
<nikre> hi people,
<Swish> nickrud, same
<Flannel> WDC: install ubuntu-desktop
<Swish> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:35939           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<nikre> i'm trying to compile the ffmpeg svn snapshot following the steps shown at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<shishirm1> Flannel:  any suggestions??
<Swish> the port was different before I rebooted, which I also find weird.
<nickrud> Swish, very strange to me. Never seen that that I remember
<nikre> but couldnt apt-get libfaad2-dev
<Flannel> shishirm1: Nope.  Did you follow the wiki page?
<Swish> nickrud, I mean, a 'service' that changes ports after reboot?  sounds sketchy to me :)
<jrib> nikre: because there is no such package
<WDC>  Flannel, what? That was when I tried to install update-manager like Terminal told me
<c0mp13371331337> For dual-booting XP & Ubuntu, what I'd like to do is set up a mere 10 GB XP partition, 10 GB for Ubuntu root, then the rest of the hard drive for /home.  Using the ext3 filesystem driver for XP, would it be feasible to install and run games directly from my XP-mounted /home drive (probably mounted to E:\ or F:\).  Anyone know of any problems, caveats, or issues that this may cause?
<Flannel> WDC: Thats still the wrong paste.  But, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nikre> ubuntu wiki says there is :S
<millertime_018> hey how do i remove programs that are in an "other" category
<millertime_018> ?
<jrib> nikre: you're on 8.04 right?
<nikre> how can i check it
<jrib> !version | nikre
<ubottu> nikre: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<nickrud> Swish, i see that with netstat -tlpn, but I see pids/programs with   sudo netstat -tlpn
<nikre> i dl'd this yesterday
<shishirm1> yes i did
<OldToker> Hi all.. I'm having some trouble with ubuntu and apache.. and password protecting some directories.. anyone in here familiar with that process?
<_vvd> shishirm1: man syslinux ^^)
<Wineo> whats the package name got codecs used by rhythmbox?
<Wineo> fot*
<jrib> !restricted > Wineo
<ubottu> Wineo, please see my private message
<Wineo> for*
<Flannel> OldToker: Theres a number of ways to do that, easiest/simplest is with .htacces
<WDC> Flannel: when trying to install anything with apt-get I get:
<WDC> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nikre> 2.6.24-19-server
<WDC> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shishirm1>  _vvd: do find what?
<Flannel> WDC: Alright, do you have some other package manager open?
<nikre> close synaptics window
<nikre> i got same error 2 min before
<jrib> nikre: that's not the command it told you to type
<computer> anything better than crossover by code weavers?
<WDC> Flannel: *facepalm* My bad yah I do
<_vvd> shishirm1: so you can configure it maybe
<computer> what is a good video editor?
<OldToker> Flannel, Correct.. that's what I have gotten so far.. I created the .htpasswd file and dropped the .htaccess file into the directory I wanted to protect.. but no login box comes up..
<WDC> computer: Good is great for questions like that
<jrib> computer: kino, pitivi, avidemux
<OldToker> I don't know if there's something wrong in my serverconfig..
<_vvd> shishirm1: looks like syslinux cannot find the kernel right? so, how do you tell syslinux where your kernel is?
<krel> "undefined reference to `clock_gettime'" <-- why does my system not have clock_gettime?
<Flannel> OldToker: You'd probably get help the fastest in #apache, they'll want to see those two files too, so you might as well pastebin them and have them ready.  (change your password to some dummy password, obviously)
<nikre> jrib, Release:	8.04
<OldToker> Flannel, thanks :)
<danhs> hey, if I want to create a non-privileged user to have backups (connect to remote machine, sign in as unprivileged user using ssh key and then dump backups) should I make the /backup folder owned by backup-user or by root?
<jrib> nikre: anyway, I'm sure you are on 8.04 and are reading the instructions for "pre-8.04" on the wiki.  Read the "On 8.04" directions.  May I ask why you want to compile ffmpeg anyway?
<millertime_018> hey i tried to install magic iso burner using wine and it put it in a folder called "other" in my applications bar. now i uninstalled it but the "other" folder is still there! how do  i remove it completely?
<_vvd> shishirm1: sorry, i have no direkt answer :)
<nikre> to convert various formats to flv
<danhs> I figure, maybe /backup has read-write access by backup-user group....
<Flannel> millertime_018: right click > edit menu
<danhs> not sure if there are security implications either way
#ubuntu 2008-08-16
<jrib> nikre: just install ffmpeg from medibuntu
<jrib> !medibuntu > nikre
<ubottu> nikre, please see my private message
<nikre> ok
<millertime_018> Flannel: yes but that would just be telling it not to appear. how do i remove it completely?
<nikre> this seems to be the thing i'm looking for, THX!
<jrib> no problem nikre
<millertime_018> Flannel: hello?
<computer> kino, pitivi, avidemux
<computer> thnx
<Flannel> millertime_018: you'd have to remove the .desktop file
<chuy_max> hey guys, firefox is always starting in offline mode, what can be the reason of this?, I'm supposing network-admin is failing or something because it gives me the icon like I'm disconnected but mI am not
<__iron> Ubuntu is developed through an open community process. Anyone with the necessary technical skills can contribute to the development of Ubuntu. If you want to learn, you can find a mentor within the development team to help you along.
<__iron> any development team are interessed ?
<__iron> +member
<jrib> __iron: you want to get involved?
<__iron> yes
<WDC> jrib: After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<jrib> !motu > __iron
<ubottu> __iron, please see my private message
<WDC> This indicates a serious error, please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<jrib> __iron: join #ubuntu-motu
<millertime_018> Flannel: where is the .desktop file?
<blackbinary_> ioarpayut0=834
<Wineo> sorry about that.
<jrib> WDC: that's pretty strange.  I have not seen that before.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com
<WDC> rrr
<Flannel> millertime_018: /usr/share/applications
<Jacolyte> where are apt-get packages downloaded to
<jrib> Jacolyte: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jacolyte> thanks
<Jacolyte> :D
<entropius> I'm having a problem with all sounds, regardless of source, clicking and buzzing. This is with Ubuntu 8.04, using the onboard sound (Nvidia chipset) on my motherboard. Switching from PulseAudio to ALSA and back doesn't help. Oddly enough, holding down Alt+Tab to rapidly switch windows makes the sound (temporarily) stabilize, but nothing else does. Any ideas?
<master16> hi
<cedric__> why the comunication are saved on the web http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ??????????
<entropius> Cedric__: So people can go through the archives to find answers to their problems, probably.
<exarkun> I upgraded to hardy, now I only have one cpu.  What gives? ;)
<__iron> jrib i joined
<cedric__> ok
<favro> entropius: I had a similar issue and running alsamixer and muting the cd channel stopped it - it might be a diff channel for you
<randomnickname> Does anyone in here get very slow connection?
<entropius> favro: okay, I'll try that. It doesn't sound like background noise, though -- it sounds like a desynchronization issue, since after I stop something from playing, the clicks continue for a few seconds
<jrib> __iron: the folks there are usually very helpful, go ahead and tell them what you are looking for.  The page ubottu gave you also tells you other ways to contact the MOTU, including the mailing list
<randomnickname> I refuse to believe that I'm the only person having trouble with internet on Ubuntu
<casao> randomnickname: probably not the only one in the world
<casao> but it's not a common problem i'd say
<__iron> k jrib
<favro> entropius: that sounds like a buffers issue
<Wineo> i jsut fixed my internet
<randomnickname> I've tried disabling ipv6
<entropius> Favro: That's what I thought, too.
<dacorr> slow network connection could be may things
<WDC> jrib Flannel: Thanks for all your help. I need to go though
<entropius> Favro: Any ideas about how to fix it?
<Wineo> i had a problem with a freash install on an acer just today
<jrib> WDC: good luck
<randomnickname> please, if you have wireless, go to speedtest.net and test to see how fast your connection is
<randomnickname> it is so slow that I cannot update
<WDC> jrib: thanks
<favro> entropius: nope but I'll have a quick look :)
<entropius> Favro: I've tried changing the buffer length on my playback programs (and I've tried everything from audacious to mpg321), to no avail
<entropius> Favro: Thanks.
<forevertheuni> hi all, I started to have a problem. My screenlets stopped working with compiz on, and steam with wine with compiz or composite On + metacity doesn't render.Anyone has any idea?
<entropius> randomnickname: Generally a software problem with the network will cause you to have no connection at all, rather than a slow connection. I'd guess it's something else that's making it slow.
<randomnickname> it certainly is Ubuntu
<entropius> Do you have any other computers on your network doing large transfers?
<nikre> i'm trying to  "apt-get source ffmpeg" but getting the error "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<nikre> :<
<randomnickname> what is should I try beside blacklisting ipv6?
<nickrud> Nicke, system->admin->software sources, try enabling the source
<dacorr> ping the router?
<FAJALOU1> Gnea: are you still here?
<nikre> i added medibuntu to repositories
<millertime_018> hey I have ubuntu installed on a partitioned drive and ubuntu doesn't automatically mount the first partition on startup. how do i add something to startup so that it will?
<jrib> nikre: you don't need the source to install it from medibuntu
<FAJALOU1> millertime_018:  is it ntfs?
<millertime_018> fajaloui: it has vista on it
<entropius> randomnickname: run ping www.google.com at a prompt and see what the times are
<FAJALOU1> millertime_018:  then it's ntfs
<FAJALOU1> !ntfs | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nikre> how can i force apt-get to download from medibuntu ?
<FAJALOU1> nikre:  you have to add it to the repos
<nikre> i did
<Flannel> nikre: you need to add a source repo for medibuntu, you likely only have binary
<nikre> hmm
<jrib> nikre: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<randomnickname> it says unknown host
<nickrud> nikre, medibuntu names it's packages as later releases than ubuntu, so it's automatic
<nikre> there's a special case for ffmpeg
<Pirate_Hunter> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> nikre: nope
<nikre> for example i cant use lame lib with normal install
<nikre> or i will learn stg now
<nikre> :)
<armrp> what is a good cd/dvd drive emulator for linux?
<jrib> nikre: pastebin 'apt-cache policy ffmpeg'
<nikre> ok
<jrib> !iso | armrp
<ubottu> armrp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nikre>  Candidate: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<nickrud> armrp, gisomount does the job
<jrib> nikre: so run the command I gave you before: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg    and you are done
<armrp> thanks
<nikre> will do, thx
<tonedef> hello, everyone. i'm reinstalling ubuntu and manually partitioning my disk, but am not sure how many partitions i am supposed to create for ubuntu, and what their mount points are supposed to be. Any help would be immensely appreciated. :)
<imaginativeone_> I changed my ubuntu setup to look like the mac...
<imaginativeone_> now nothing works
<imaginativeone_> how do I switch back?
<favro> entropius: seems you need to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<entropius> favro: hrm, how do I do that? I take it it's not as simple as mucking around with apt...
<gsd> I think I may have made a mistake when clearing out the /boot for the new kernel(out of space) when I boot up now it says "error 15: file not found press any key to continue" at which I'm given a list of kernels to choose from (grub menu) any way I can fix this?
<x1250> Hi guys, I need to know if the Epson C42 works out of the box in hardy. I see that is supported by gutenprint driver, but I need to know if it works out of the box, just plugin it in.
<mrglinux> I have camera on /dev/video1 how to record it?
<Dr_willis> x1250,  check cups.org and see if its supported there.. if it is - then it should work fine.    You could alwyas test with a live cd i guess, but im not too sure how well the live cd supported printers differ from a full install.
<imaginativeone> how do I change my login window via text?
<Dr_willis> imaginativeone,  the 'gdm' login manager has a config file you can edit with a text editor.. if you are carefull.  Depending on what you are wanting to change
<favro> entropius: I wouldn't know :)
<nickrud> imaginativeone, you're supposed to put any alterations you want into /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom , rather than edit gdm.conf
<Jacolyte> can someone help me out with this simple script? I just need to install all .deb files within a given dir: http://pastebin.com/m1800e104
<nickrud> Jacolyte, why not just use  sudo dpkg -i *deb ?
<Jacolyte> lmao
<Jacolyte> didn't think of that
<Jacolyte> haha
<Jacolyte> thanks
<armrp> does adobe make photoshop cs3 for linux?
<nickrud> armrp, no
<Dr_willis> Jacolyte,  that may or may not work depending on the # of debs.
<Jacolyte> I have 17
<Jacolyte> debs
<Dr_willis> Jacolyte,  doing them one at a time may not work since some may depend on the others also.
<Flannel> Jacolyte: that'll be fine
 * nickrud forgets what the command line limit is
<Pirate_Hunter> armrp: not that i know off those guyz are too noob for that XD
<Gman99999> can anyone tell me the best window manager for mobile computing?
<armrp> nickrud: any good replacements?
<Dr_willis> Jacolyte,  17 should be fine... 170+ could be an issue. :)
<nickrud> armrp, many say gimp is, others say it shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath
<Pirate_Hunter> armrp: but you should be able to run it from wine or crossover but do check their sites first
<gsd> I don't have a vmlinuz anymore in my /boot is there a way to fix this?
<Jacolyte> So, if I have 17, and some might depend on eachother... doing sudo dep i- *.deb wouldn't make dependancies an issue?
<entropius> favro: thanks, I grabbed the driver from nvidia and am trying to get it to work
<gsd> All I have is a initrd.img
<Flannel> Jacolyte: well, if they depend on each other, that's the way to do it.
<Dr_willis> Gman99999,  'mobile computing' is a little vague. the 'matchbox' windowmanager/desktop is desogned for palm type devices.
<Jacolyte> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Jacolyte> k
<biouser> anyone know of a good way to convert .pdf to .doc with anything in the repos?
<Jacolyte> thanks Flannel :D
<nickrud> Jacolyte, that will resolve those dependencies for you
<Flannel> Jacolyte: If they have other depends, use gdebi
<Gman99999> Dr_willis which one has the best power saving capabilities?
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: openoffice maybe?.. i don't know.. never tried it.
<Dr_willis> Jacolyte,  if package A depends on B and you install them both at the same time from the same command line. its smart enough to see that the dependccy is satified.
<Jacolyte> cool
<nickrud> gsd, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) should put it back
<gsd> nickrud: I can't get back in the system.
<Jacolyte> Ha ha!
<Jacolyte> It worked!
<Jacolyte> :D
<Dr_willis> Gman99999,  thats not really a 'feature' of any of the window managers/desktops. some do have tools to controll various powersaving features.. gnome and kde both have those tools.
<biouser> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I should probably just ignore job postings that say to submit resume in "word format" when I have a bomb type-set resume that I compile to pdf...
<gsd> nickrud: I'm given a "error 15: file not found" upon boot.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: so thats how you do it... ahhh now i find out :/
<nickrud> gsd, you could download the kernel deb in the live cd, then use dpkg -x to extract the deb and then manually place the files.
<Gman99999> Dr_willis wouldn't xfce be better for power saving? since it uses less system resources?
<IndyGunFreak> biouser: well, do what you want i'm just saying, thats the only thing ic ould think of,a nd i'm not reall;y sure  if it would work
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  :) ive found it pays to read some of the rather legenthy apt-get docs and guides out there. some neat tricks buried in them!~ Argh! buried treasure in the docs Matey!
<freeflowcauvery> is there a command that lists out one's partition schema?
<Dr_willis> Gman99999,  using less ram wont really save much power.. but use what you want. If you like xfce then use it.
<nickrud> gsd, alternatively, chroot into the install after booting the live cd and then run the apt-get
<Dr_willis> freeflowcauvery,  'sudo fdisk -l'
<SkinnYPup> Uhh filled ram requires refreshing
<gsd> nickrud: I only have the kubuntu live cd, I'm not sure if that has it but I will check.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: true but they are soooo boring and long and no pictures - jk
<armrp> Pirate_Hunter: where can i find crossover?
<Dr_willis> Jacolyte,  i would be suprised if that script you did even worked at all..  doing 'sudo bash' in a script.. seems sooo wrong..
<IndyGunFreak> armrp: codeweavers.com
<armrp> ok thanks...how do i report spam? i am getting annoying pm's
<dembo> morning
<IndyGunFreak> armrp: #freenode... but hey are aware of the problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_willis: i'm not sure if seems is even the right word - it violates every best practice for bash scripting out there :\
<dembo> If I have a template variable that is a tuple, is there a way to print the first element from the template, eg {{ myVar[0] }}
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Laptop,  it dosent work either. Since it spawns a new shell that  takes over.. so the rest of the script dosent get ran  as root.. it dosent get ran till after the root shell exits.
<Jacolyte> Dr_willis, I thought so hahaha
<Sam1337> I just had a really good idea for 8.10. A wlan cracking feature could be implemented into networkmanager. That way, connecting to encrypted wlans would be easier for newcomers to Linux.
<dembo> ha sorry, wrong channel
<phoenixz> mid5: abuelo!
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_willis: isn't it good practice not to use sudo in a script period?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and what's with the spam today?
<johnny05> when creating a gpg key, do i need to do anything special to be able to use it?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Laptop,  depends on the script i imagine. :)
<FAJALOU1> tonedef most people use three partitions:  /  /home and linux-swap
<johnny05> add it to my gpg keyring or something
<johnny05> i keep getting gpg key not found
<armrp> How do I find the folder where all my programs are stored, like the "Program Files" folder in Windows
<Flannel> armrp: There isn't "one" folder, there's a number.  What are you looking for?
<Dr_willis> armrp,  linux dosent work that way. :)
<johnny05> anyone?
<johnny05> gpg
<johnny05> ever heard of it
<Sam1337> Linux doesn't use lazy files
<armrp> Ktorrent
<nikre> anyone know how i can fix the right shift of the screen?
<armrp> im downloading a torrent and it defaults to transmission but i want it to use ktorrent
<tenbytes> linux does seem a bit unorganized
<tenbytes> compared to windows
<Dr_willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<komputes> johnny05: using it for mail?
<Mythril> is there a log I can look at to tell when I last logged in?
<Dr_willis> tenbytes,  compared to the stuff ive seen windows try to do... linux is very organized.
<Flannel> armrp: Set your preferred applications through the preferences menu
<tenbytes> i don't see how
<tenbytes> files are all over the place for one program
<komputes> How is it that I am able to rename /home/user/Desktop to home/user/foobar and it still knows that foobar is the desktop folder?
<armrp> oh thanks Flannel
<Daisuke_Laptop> tenbytes: system files in c:\windows, c:\windows\system, c:\windows\system32, c:\Program Files\Common Files, etc, etc
<gsd> nickrud: Hey, so I was able to boot up into kubuntu I've mounted my /boot to a folder and the only things that exist in it are the initrd.img, I'm not exactly sure how to chroot.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not organized
<tenbytes> it's all in c:\windows though
<Mythril> komputes: inodes
<testmycode019> anv
<deeperror> gsd, magic
<Daisuke_Laptop> you must have missed where i mentioned program files
<tenbytes> see /etc/bin/
<komputes> Mythril: aha
<tenbytes> /usr/bin/
<tenbytes> /usr/local/bin
<tenbytes> blah
<FAJALOU1> i am trying to see all of the windows share in ubuntu.  Currently i have to go to smb://down/users to see the share, but i used to be able to just navigate to smb://down and everything would show up...  How can i make it so that everything thing shared on the downstairs is viewable to me under smb://down?
<Daisuke_Laptop> tenbytes: it's different, yes
<gsd> deeperror: magic?
<tenbytes> i may learn its organize after i learn what everything does
<komputes> Mythril: I knew it was something low level like that, or something in gconf-editor
<Daisuke_Laptop> tenbytes: but after a bit, it starts to make a lot of sense
<tenbytes> yeah
<millertime_018> hey how do i mount a partition through the terminal?
<tenbytes> i like linux more then windows
<phoenixz> midgard_: You there?
<tenbytes> especially since i learnt of wine ;d
<Daisuke_Laptop> tenbytes: it threw me for a loop at first
<komputes> Mythril: so the desktop directory has a static inode assigned to it and therefore nomatter if you change the name of Desktop dir it will always know that THAT is the desktop dir
<midgard_> phoenixz, yes, it's work, thanks
<Detch> good nigth
<Mythril> komputes: actually it will probably break if you log out and log back in
<komputes> Mythril: why is that?
<millertime_018> how do i manually mount a partition?
<Mythril> komputes: because the inode is most likely not stored anywhere but in memory
<komputes> Mythril: I know that if you install another language the name changes.. i.e. French Desktop -> Bureau
<komputes> Mythril: how would that not break it?
<millertime_018> how do i mount a partition from the terminal?!?!?!
<millertime_018> ;oinlkasdfoainalkdjviaugahga
<millertime_018> a;oisdvna
<komputes> millertime_018: man mount
<millertime_018> komputes: yes manually mount
<FAJALOU1> !patience > millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018, please see my private message
<komputes> no man = manual command
<komputes> to look at the manual
<Mythril> komputes: you might want to ask in the gnome channel, but I'm pretty sure Desktop is just a regular old folder
<Derander> Has anyone ever used ^x^y to replace a character in a bash command?
<gsd> Anyone know where I can find the kernel files on the livecd
<gsd> ?
<Mythril> komputes: they might do some extra tracking but I doubt it
<Derander> It only replaces the first instance of that character/pattern, I'm trying to figure out how to make it replace all instances
<millertime_018> komputes: how does it work? just enter "no man" into the terminal?
<Detch> as boot ubuntu 8.4 in the way of simple user?
<komputes> millertime_018: enter "man mount" in the terminal
<FAJALOU1> i am trying to see all of the windows share in ubuntu.  Currently i have to go to smb://down/users to see the share, but i used to be able to just navigate to smb://down and everything would show up...  How can i make it so that everything thing shared on the downstairs is viewable to me under smb://down?
<Terrasque> millertime_018: generally, its "man <command>" to view the manual page for that command
<komputes> Mythril: I'll change the name of Desktop and log back in to let you know if it borks it up
<Mythril> komputes: an experimentalist I see
<Detch> ?
<komputes> Mythril: you know it!!!
<Detch> someone could tell me how do I start the ubuntu 8.4 text mode
<aymeba> hi all
<komputes> millertime_018: you need to create a folder/directory to be used as a "mount point" then you do "mount /dev/device_name /mountpoint/whereevert_that_may_be"
<aymeba> Ich need some help for Ubuntu
<aymeba> I need WLAN on my Laptop
<chuy_max> FAJALOU1, it has been some time since I used samba, but if I remember correctly, you have to share your directories for them to be viewable, and those directories you are sharing should be viewable on smb://down
<FAJALOU1> Detch: ctrl alt f1 to get to a tty, ctrl alt f7 to get back to graphical
<deejaypip> Hi, I will be using dialup next week. I usually use AOL to connect to the phone line. Is there a Linux alternative?
<Detch> FAJALOU1, is to install the drive nvidia
<FAJALOU1> chuy_max:  the files i am trying to see are shared (ie Public)  but i still have to manually type in the whole line out
<aymeba> can anyone help me please??
<FAJALOU1> Detch:  do it through hardware drivers
<komputes> millertime_018: "sudo mount /dev/foo /mnt" would mount the device "foo" in the directory /mnt
<millertime_018> nevermind i'll just mount it manually every time i start ubuntu
<Detch> I start in single user mode
<awag> i'm having a lot of trouble setting up my bluetooth usb dongle
<dsrguru> hey guys, what fstab options should I set for a 100M ext2 /boot partition?
<chuy_max> awag, hardy?
<awag> i've run through a few tutorials but the device just doesn't show up
<FAJALOU1> Detch: System>Administration>hardware drivers   then check nvidia
<awag> chuy_max: yes
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  the defaults should be fine I imagine.
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: would noatime and/or nodiratime be okay to add?
<chuy_max> awag, mmm, my dongle worked out of the box
<chuy_max> awag, I had troubles with feisty though
<chuy_max> but not with hardy
<awag> chuy_max: yeah, that is another thing that is upsetting, most of the tutorials are filled with responses with people saying things like "oh weird, mine worked out of the box" :)
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  You could use them i guess.. but i doubt if it will matter much. /boot only gets used a littel at boot tiem and thats it.. so  i dont see what you will gain much. Some disrtos dont even mount /boot  they keep it unmounted to keep it safe
<Detch> FAJALOU1, I want to install the drive native of nvidia because it indicated that problems with
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: okay thx
<Pirate_Hunter> wow so much has gone by since i went downstairs, dang
<awag> i'm going to check and see if it will work on my other machine that has hardy on it also
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: if some distros don't even mount it, should I do noauto?
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  doing that way may break 'updating' the kernel  from the package manager.
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: k
<deejaypip> So the website with the linux alternatives to window programs... i've misplaced it. what is it?
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  for some reason gentoo dosent mount /boot as a 'security' thing.. not sure how its any more secure..
<FAJALOU1> Detch: System>Administration>hardware drivers   then check nvidia
<dsrguru> ok I'll just use defaults
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  im not sure whatyou even gain by having a /boot seperately any more.. other then some systems needing it for raid/other setups
<Yamaneko> i'm with a problem to install AWN... when i'm doing ./configure, I get this error: No package 'glib-2.0' found; No package 'gobject-2.0' found; No package 'gtk+-2.0' found; No package 'gdk-2.0' found; No package 'libwnck-1.0' found; No package 'gconf-2.0' found"... so, i've googled it and I have found that i must install libgtk and libgtk-dev packages. And it doesn't work, too. I get a similar error...
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: I'm using a MacBook with GUID/EFI
<dsrguru> Dr_willis: and I'm using my fourth partition for LVM
<Yamaneko> What should I do?
<Dr_willis> dsrguru,  totally beyond my experience then. Good Luck. :)
<FAJALOU1> Yamaneko: is there  a reason why you aren't using the one from the reps?
<dsrguru> first is for efi, second for osx, third for /boot, and fourth for lvm
<dsrguru> k
<dsrguru> I'll just use defaults for /boot then
<Detch> FAJALOU1, this drive when enter into standby mode you must restart the machine
<dsrguru> thx
<awag> chuy_max: what brand do you have? i'm beginning to think i might have bought something that just sucks
<FAJALOU1> detch?
<Detch> FAJALOU1, as if the machine hangs
<Detch> this machine is reboot
<Yamaneko> FAJALOU1: Yes... when I try it, I get errors with this packages: libawn0-bzr, libpango1.0-0
<Maahes> Is there some way to recover from the partition resizer in the installer whiping my allocation table for ntfs?
<FAJALOU1> Detch:  ok then try using a failsafe option( when you login where it says sessions) and try one of those and then hardware drivers etc.
<nandemonai> Hey guys, I'm having a few wifi issues. The card worked fine in Feisty, (pcmcia in an old Toshiba) but I've just installed hardy (server install) and everything seems to be setup right, card is see etc but when I try and bring it up it just wont do anything. Activity light wont light up. Any ideas on where I could start troubleshooting?
<Yamaneko> FAJALOU1: It says this packages cannot be installed...
<FAJALOU1> Yamaneko:   try installing those seperately.... like sudo apt-get install libawn0-bzr libpango1.0-0
<Yamaneko> FAJALOU1: All right...
<chuy_max> awag, mine is a chinese brandless dongle (it is true, the box doesn't display a name), lsusb reports this: Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<Detch> FAJALOU1, No grub does not have this option'm using ubuntu 8.04
<bastid_raZor> where does AWN store its applet directory? i do not have a ~/.avant like i thought it would create
<chuy_max> awag, it can't be worse than that
<FAJALOU1> Detch:  no when you get to the login screen...
<beautifulsnow> Hello, my laptop keyboard (hardy heron, all updated)  sometimes (often times..) gets locked up and I cant type, or use the mouse. everything else still works as normal. all i can do is ctrl alt backspace... any ideas? ^^
<Dr_willis> bastid_raZor,  its in .config
<Detch> I understand no longer see
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis; thanks.
<Mythril> are there no logs that keep track of when a user logs in or out?
<awag> chuy_max: on my other machine it shows up, which means something is messed up on this machine, i have the bluetooth module installed and stuff, and apt-get installed all the stuff in the tutorials
<chuy_max> awag, maybe usb?
<chuy_max> awag, does lsusb reports your card?
<Miesco> How do I connect my bluetooth keypad?
<Miesco> I want to type NUMBERS
<awag> uhoh, it's a bluetooth party
<Yamaneko> FAJALOU1:So, I get this message: sudo apt-get install libawn0-bzr; libawn0-bzr cannot be installed 'cause it depends of libpango1.0-0. So, I've tried to install libpango1.0-0 and it says I already have the newest version...
<acp_> hi can any one direct me to a fix or howto for User Settings, after installing User Profile Editor I could not anymore add user
<awag> chuy_max: let me check that
<Miesco> I did some research, hidd --connect 00:18:A3:00:28:FD, that just hangs
<FAJALOU1> Yamaneko:  try reinstalling it, and then if that doesn't work, try using aptitude instead of apt-get
<Miesco> hciattach 00:18:A3:00:28:FD, well that isn't even correct...
<Tonoy> i had a question regarding wubi
<Tonoy> i am not sure how to install internet in wubi
<Tonoy> or plug internet in wubi
<Pirate_Hunter> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Yamaneko> FAJALOU1: You mean remove libpango1.0-0 and reinstall it via aptitude?
<Miesco> Oh wait, hciattach I think is for serial devices
<Detch> FAJALOU1, after verification is necessary to install and do something?
<computer> !?
<FAJALOU1> detch again what?
<lorenzo_> hi, guys, I hope someone can help. All of a sudden i dont have most of my applets on my panel - I mean at the top right, near the time and date. I used to have CheckGmail and now it's nowhere, I start it but it's not there. Also, stuff like Pidgin or aMule will work but will not be minimized there. The date and the search thingy are there. I hope someone knows what is going on, thank you a lot
<casao> is there any way to get configure commandlines with synaptic? Specifically, I would like to pass --disable-nm to pidgin but i would prefer not to have to compile it every time it updates
<Tonoy> and i don't want to take a risk with the iso files
<Tonoy> that is why i am doing this
<Tonoy> can anyone tell me what i can do?
<Terrasque> casao: the only option is to find a repository with pidgin patched that way. Ubuntu is a binary distribution, and don't have that option I'm afraid.
<Tonoy> pleassee heeelpppp
<casao> i was afraid of that
<casao> i think that's more trouble then just manually connecting pidgin when i go over my phone
<Tonoy> please write the name of the person who you are reffering to
<Tonoy> because i can't understand
<Mythril> are lastlog and wtmp encrypted or something?
<Terrasque> casao: you could check out gentoo, that is a source distribution, and have possibilites like that. But it's more work getting it installed tho
<casao> yeah, i'm sticking to ubuntu
<casao> was just hoping it would be an easy option somewhere
<casao> oh well
<lorenzo_> hi, guys, I hope someone can help. All of a sudden i dont have most of my applets on my panel - I mean at the top right, near the time and date. I used to have CheckGmail and now it's nowhere, I start it but it's not there. Also, stuff like Pidgin or aMule will work but will not be minimized there. The date and the search thingy are there. Im on Ubuntu Hardy 64. I hope someone knows what is going on, thank you a lot
<casao> Does anyone know anything about NetworkManager's supposed incoming phone tethering support? The source I see is the pidgin ticketing tracker and it says 0.17 will support it, but synaptic lists networkmanager as v 0.6.6, so versioning numbers are weird
<Detch> FAJALOU1, in ubuntu is a notification that the drive can not be supported by ubuntu
<komputes> Mythril: and I'm back
<casao> lorenzo_: sounds to me like you removed the notifications panel, right click the bar, goto add panel and select notifications panel
<komputes> Mythril: all good, with my desktop dir called foobar
<Sorlag> wos is denn?
<foxhound> guys is there paltalk for linux ? or a way to install it in ?
<awag> chuy_max: hey, lsusb shows the adapter, it shows it as three separate devices
<djGreenBuds> <-RETARD - why cant i find xchat, it is installed x|
<lorenzo_> casao: thanks! it worked. I wonder how I did that without realizing it, very odd
<djGreenBuds> pls.
<warriorforgod> djGreenBuds: Can you run it from the command line?
<djGreenBuds> maybe
<casao> djGreenBuds: it should be under internet i believe, but konversation is a lot nicer of an irc client
<djGreenBuds> casao, that's what i read, but it is not
<genii> casao: konversation is not a native gtk app
<casao> genii: no, and gtk/qt stupidity is the biggest downfall of linux, being forced to choose along partylines instead of selecting the best app for the job
<chuy_max> awag, that's weird
<genii> casao: I agree
<foxhound> guys, is there a way to install Paltalk for Ubuntu ? <---
<casao> foxhound: wine will probably do it
<Flannel> casao: You aren't tried to a particulr toolkit.  QT programs run fine in gnome, and v.v.
<chuy_max> awag, maybe your usb is somehow messed, perhaps you can try a mouse usb, or some other usb device and check if it also reports several devices
<foxhound> casao: thx
<WDC> Hey, this is a noob question, but how can I change my terminal colors?
<casao> Flannel: yes, i know, and i'm running kde apps in gnome, the fact that the two seperate things exist and it does affect people's decisions is annoying
<Terrasque> earlier it was a .. gtk theme i think that ran the qt engine. Basically, the result was that both had mostly the same look (except for some small bugs)
<awag> chuy_max: i'm using my usb mouse, it reports only one device
<genii> Flannel: The reason I mentioned it as not being a native gtk app is since many are running marginal hardware for having to also load the QT libraries on top of the gtk ones just to run for instance something like konversation
<casao> yeah, i'm very happy with my netbook remix
<Flannel> casao: Competition/choice is good, but this is getting offtopic.  You're welcome to bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic, and we can talk more about it there if you'd like.
<Cobi> Is it possible to theme gnome-screensaver's lock screen, just like it is possible to theme GDM's login screen?
<chuy_max> awag, try  the dongle in the mouse port
<foxhound> hey flannel !!!
<aymeba> can anyone help me please?? I have WLAN Problem on my Laptop
<foxhound> remember me ?:p
<cata> hi guys, Im with a problem.... I have an atheron wlan card, ubntu says its using propietary drivers but i cant connect with it to the net... how do i do that??
<Flannel> Howdy foxhound.  Glad you got it installed.
<foxhound> im talking to you from ubuntu now :D
<foxhound> thx alot
<foxhound> its really good, i think i'll dump windows faster than i thought
<cata> no idea about the atheros wireless card?
<casao> cata - do you have network manager installed?
<Elijah> Hi, Where would I find commands on how to copy a directory to another folder?
<Miesco> Does that Targus Keypad work with linux?
<casao> cata: are you perhaps using a netbook? Anyway, Atheros needs the madwifi drivers, you can install them and they should let it work, network manager can handle it then
<foxhound> cata check the network connections 1st
<cata> casao, yes i have neetwork manager and i think i dont have madwifi installed
<awag> chuy_max: still three devices show up, let me check again on the machine that seems like it is working with the dongle
<foxhound> i found that it detected my internet without installing anything
<casao> cata: madwifi are the drivers for atheros
<cata> casao, ok but in propietary drivers says im using some propietary drivers and still cant see anythin
<Pirate_Hunter> freaking abnormal share ratio like 10.**,20.**,30.** & i even found a freaking 50.** why would i share that much need to turn off comp
<Pirate_Hunter> ignore that ppl wrong place "i kno i know"
<WDC> Try it, but probably not. It sez you are using one
<WDC> oopps
<WDC> I'm sorry how d oyou change Terminal colors, I forgot to change channels back./
<cata> casao, do i have to install madwifi and uncheck use propietary drivers and restart to get this workin?
<Slade> anyone have problems running pidgin via ssh X forwarding?
<awag> chuy_max: on the machine that works, the dongle shows up as 4 devices :)
<casao> cata: i'm not entirely sure, i installed madwifi drivers myself on an atheros chipset and it worked
<ifor> server irc./efnet/nl
<WDC> Anyone? How do you change Terminal colors?
<chuy_max> awag, mmm, weird, never seen that before
<cata> casao, didnt do anything else besides installing madwifi packages?
<Slade> WDC: are u looking to change the background or text colors?
<WDC> both
<WDC> Slade: both
<WDC> Slade: eh?
<casao> cata: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking - it walks you through the process
<bravo7> uestion i have 7.10 should i update or update to 8.04
<hellcattrav> HIya all have been reading about apt-get and aptitude...what is synaptic  and the tray icons for upating and installing bugfixes and security upates a front end for?
<WDC> Slade: Any help?
<Flannel> hellcattrav: They're GUI frontends, just like apt-get and aptitude are CLI frontends
<DEdwards> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XH5gmKCeKI
<DEdwards> lol
<Flannel> hellcattrav: update-manager obviously just handles updates, instead of installing newer things.
<ivi_> I acidentally updated hardy to intrepid. how can I roll back?
<Flannel> hellcattrav: that is, instead of installing new packages.  Synaptic does that (and can do updates)
<Flannel> DEdwards: please don't paste things like that here
<hellcattrav> Flannel, ok, makes sense but aptitude I read as being superior for apt-get pertaining to uninstall of packages?
<genii> hellcattrav: The backend for most of the package systems is dpkg
<hellcattrav> Ah
<Flannel> hellcattrav: That's not accurate anymore, no.
<Guest78022> can anyone help setting up a wireless printer through a 2wire modem?
<hellcattrav> so would synaptic remove all the dependies of a package too?
<DEdwards> Flannel, its just a video about an ubuntu virus
<hellcattrav> Oh what's new then? I guess I was reading things out of date.
<rockets> Is it safe to use the ubuntu wubi installer by mounting the ubuntu ISO in daemon tools
<ivi_> please, how can I roll back from 8.10 to 8.4LTS?
<Flannel> DEdwards: Yes, that's at the very least, offtopic for this channel.
<tehmarz> hellcattrav: Synaptic is the gtk graphical GUI for apt-get.Hey. How would I install a package I've got with --download-only?
<Flannel> !downgrade | ivi_
<ubottu> ivi_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<DEdwards> good point, apologies
<genii> ivi_: Additionally to tehmarz's comment, 8.04 is not a Long Term Support version
<ivi_> Flannel: well, it's already broken that I'm using an friggin alpha release lol
<genii> Sorry mistake
<Flannel> genii: What?
<genii> ivi_: Nevermind got the versions mixed, it is LTS
<ivi_> genii: I know it is
<Mecha25> rockets: you don't need to mount the ISO, Wubi can be  downloaded as an EXE, and which will load the ISO file and install it, if you put both in the same folder
<Flannel> ivi_: Well, you'll have to get real familiar with pinning package versions.  You'll have an easier time reinstalling.
<genii> Flannel: I for some reason transposed 7.10 to 7.04 instead of 8.10 to 8.04
<underandy> How do I change permission of a file from root root to user user
<Mecha25> foxhound: I'm back
<DEdwards> ivi_, did you use separate partitions for /home and /(root)
<livingtarget> before 8.04 partitions used to be named after the mount point, but now after 8.04 it's just generic names as "120.0 GB Media" which just confuses me. Any way to change that?
<tehmarz> My IRC messed up there. How would I install a package I've got with --download-only?
<ivi_> DEdwards: no, but on the other hand that is not that a big deal
<Flannel> tehmarz: just apt-get install it
<tehmarz> Flannel: Would that not try to get from the repository?
<Flannel> tehmarz: It'll see it has a version locally, and use that instead.
<Flannel> tehmarz: Assuming its still current.
<tehmarz> Flannel: Ah, thanks a lot.
<Mecha25> why are there 3 floodbots?
<DEdwards> i suggest reinstall
<Flannel> Mecha25: because its better that way
<ivi_> so, you'd suggest to get a live cd and reinstall 8.04?
<Mecha25> ok...
<DEdwards> i always use separate /home and / partitions
<DEdwards> ivi_, yeah
<Flannel> ivi_: Or an alternate CD, yeah.  Reinstallation is the quickest and easiest
<ivi_> hm, okay
<lemon> I've installed ubuntu8.04 ,but I can't get my video card to work properly(8400),how?
<ColdSilence27> any one kno how to hcak a myspace
<Flannel> ColdSilence27: Please take that elsewhere.
<Mecha25> ColdSilence27: you've got the wrong room
<DEdwards> partition separately, so you don't lose data on reinstalls next time :)
<Slade> Is there any way to make wifi drivers run under wine?
<lemon> I've installed ubuntu8.04 ,but I can't get my video card to work properly(8400),how?
<casao> Slade: no
<Mecha25> Slade, you don't need to, use NDISWrapper
<Slade> like if i  had an linux unsupported linksys wireless card, can i use wine to run the network adapter?
<jrib> !wifi > Slade
<ubottu> Slade, please see my private message
<Slade> Mecha25: tried it on my home PC. didn't do very well
<genii> Slade: ndiswrapper is a much better alternative
<lemon> I've installed ubuntu8.04 ,but I can't get my video card to work properly(8400),how?
<Slade> ok.
<Mecha25> Slade: ndiswrapper is what you're looking for, I'm not sure how to make it work, but I know that's exactly what you're looking for
<lemon> any idea?
<Slade> lemon: What video card?
<ahave> hello. i am having troubles setting permissions for a folder.. can someone help
<lemon> Slade,Nvidia 8400
<ptn107> lemon: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<dina> Hi - Can't find cups driver for canon pixma ip1800 - tried the ip200 but would not print a test page - any idea'a anyone?
<lemon> ptn107,it shows me nothing
<Slade> lemon:  install the nvidia-kernel stuffs
<Slade> from the restricted modules
<Elijah> what does the [-r] in cp -r   do, i know it means recursive but I do not get it?
<Slade> Elijah: recursive means it goes down all the sub folders and files
<dina> actually that was the cups pixma ip 2000 driver
<Mecha25> Elijah: if you use it co copy a folder, it will copy everything in that folder, instead of just the folder name
<Elijah> slade, thats good to know!
<lemon> slade,but in the "restricted modules",it shows me nothing
<Elijah> Mecha25, I guess you always want to use that comman then!
<Mecha25> Elijah: with directories, usually yeah
<Slade> lemon: try a synaptic package manager search
<Gun_Smoke> usually
<Slade> for nvidia-kernel or linux-restricted modules
<lemon> slade,what's the key words?
<dina> is there a way to use ndis wrapper for canon printer driver ? ? ?
<Mecha25> dina: no, you want CUPS
<casao> Has anyone in here had any experience in virtualizing windows inside of virtualbox? I'm gonna toss TinyXP inside and see how it runs, wondering what I'm looking at performance-wise do you think?
<ptn107> lemon: use the proprietary drivers instead  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<genii> dina: No, ndiswraper is only a compatability layer for network cards which have only windows drivers
<draeath> What do you do when you file a dependency issue bug report, and it goes unanswered for at least a month? (Bug 251367)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251367 in ubuntustudio-screensaver "ubuntustudio-screensaver not satisfied by xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251367
<schmick> casao: .. it works wonderfull.. got xp running in vbox with usb support working perfectly.
<dina> Mecha25: Cups shows my canon pixma ip1800 but gives error when i try a test page any suggestions
<casao> schmick: what kinda machine are you running it on?
<dina> genii: thx
<Mecha25> dina: is it a network printer? or USB?
<dina> usb
<lemon> ptn107,i've tried to install that,but it tells that "x-server" exists,install failed
<dina> local
<Mecha25> dina: odd.  let me google some stuff
<dina> cool - will check as well
<schmick> casao:  its a 3.06 P4 TH with 2 gig ram.
<Mythril> just in case anyone asks again, the way to look at previous log outs is to run the command 'last'
<ptn107> lemon: refer to these instructions  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/README/chapter-04.html
<casao> Where does ubuntu mount SD cards?
<Strife89> media
<tonsofpcs> every time i try using apt to install or remove a package [either at the command line or via synaptic], i get an error that a colon must follow a field name.  full error at http://tons.pastebin.com/d70fa1dd1
<casao> ty
<tonsofpcs> how can i fix this?
<schmick> casao: .. btw, the open source vbox doesn't have usb support.. the free closed source has though.
<c0mp13371331337> tonsofpcs: Have you tried going to that file and adding a colon where it says?  I don't know.... that's the first thing I'd try.
<tonsofpcs> can i safely delte /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<Mecha25> dina: odd, drivers aren't in synaptic, there's a link that may or may not work
<ahave> how can i setup a way to ssh into my ubuntu computer and launch GUI programs?
<Mecha25> dina: http://www.esnips.com/doc/81c58e88-612f-4f0d-b932-b5d20327bb34/cnijfilter-ip1800series-2.70-1.i386
<c0mp13371331337> tonsofpcs: Or perhaps run 'sudo apt-get update' to clean it up?
<tritium> ahave: with ssh -X
<Mecha25> ahve: you need VNC, I think
<tritium> tonsofpcs: use apt-get clean.  Don't manually delete system files.
<Juston-CTC> Allah
<Juston-CTC> Wats up
<ahave> Mecha25, tritium, thanks
<Juston-CTC> www.computertechcentral.org
<Elijah> I am trying to do ------ cp -r /foldername/html /newdirectory/foldername   ----- to copy the html folder to a new directory, is this correct?
<tritium> Juston-CTC: don't advertise here
<tonsofpcs> can i safely delte /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<tritium> tonsofpcs: no
 * Juston-CTC is allah
<tonsofpcs> tritium: then how do I correct this error?  http://tons.pastebin.com/d70fa1dd1
<Juston-CTC> Np tritium
<Elijah> do i have to do the full path when working in a subfolder?
<tritium> tonsofpcs: what is that output from?
<Amperson> Hola a todos aver si me pueden ayudar
<Slade> Elijah: not if the file or object is in that current folder
<tritium> !es | Amperson
<ubottu> Amperson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aadasas> Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument i keep getting this error when i try to play a file in rhythbox
<aadasas> it wont play anything
<lemon> ptn107,thanks ,I'm going to have a try.
<ptn107> lemon: np
<dina> Mecha25: I found this as well and actually fires up the deb installer - but alas - did not work - got error message at end about dependencies ! - Oh well - try again later
<Mecha25> dina: wait!
<tonsofpcs> tritium: any attempted package install or removal, via apt or synaptic
<lemon> slade,aslo to you
<Mecha25> what dependencies did it error about, you can install them and it should work
<lemon> also
<lemon> not aslo
<aadasas> scootbored  .. spamming
<Slade> lemon: no prob bob
<Elijah> slade,so if I am in the folder and the "html" folder is in the same directory and I want to copy it to another directory i would do ---- cp -r html /fullpath    --------
<ahave> how can i setup permissions for a folder so that any new items in that folder inherit those permissions?
<aadasas> can anyone help me with a rythmbox error
<Slade> Elijah: where do you want to copy the html folder to?
<aadasas> when i try to play a file i get this "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<jrib> ahave: you need to setup ACL (Access Control Lists)
<Amperson> ase un momento cambie el archivo xorg.conf    ----exactamente esta parte Defaultdepth	24          --- en lugar del 24 puse  16   reinicie y ahoara no puedo ver el terminar sale en blanco ... y no hay manera de que pueda volver al 24 al menos por terminal ....
<casao> Why is virtualbox even listed in synaptic if it's uninstallable? Seriously?
<c0mp13371331337> tonsofpcs: Have you tried 'sudo apt-get update'?
<ahave> jrib: i have never heard of such a thing...
<tonsofpcs> c0mp13371331337: yes
<Elijah> slade, basically i am working on a webserver, i want to copy the html folder to another domain, same level
<jrib> casao: wfm.  Why not tell the channel what exactly is happening
<executionist> i am trying to configure my tv card. earlier this command showed my info about my tv card but now it has no effect. can someone tell me what did i mess up?
<executionist> lspci | grep Bt878
<Mecha25> Amperson: por favor, pedir eso en #ubuntu-es, no se comunica en espanol aqui
<danbhfive> casao: red tape
<Slade> Amperson: por favor: /join #ubuntu-es
<Gun_Smoke> casao, What do you mean?  I installed it yesterday..
<tonsofpcs> c0mp13371331337: update works fine
<ahave> jrib: can you explain or link to a howto?
<WDC> Hey Hey!
<casao> ah, i got it installable. Attempting to install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic fails and says another module needs to be isntalled, but it won't check it, which is odd
<jrib> ahave: I don't know of any offhand.  Let me know if you can't find them through google
<WDC> When trying to upgrade FROM 7.10 I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1173667
<Slade> Elijah: easiest and safest way: cp -rf /path/to/source/html   /path/to/destination-folder/html
<Elijah> slade, i am unsure if the destination directory is first or second
<Slade> where source is where it is, and destination is where it's going
<Slade> cp -rf <FROM> <TO>
<c0mp13371331337> tonsofpcs: And have you opened the file ('sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/available') and searched for the offending line, to see if it does or doesn't have a colon?
<schmick> casao: .. it's a dependency, but YOU have to decide which one to use.. it states some examples
<tonsofpcs> c0mp13371331337: i tried with vi, the line doesn't exist
<executionist> can someone help me configure my tv card, or answer my question :/
<tritium> tonsofpcs: you can safely delete it, and do a "sudo apt-get update"
<Elijah> slade, ok, thats what made logical sense, i will just do full paths,
<tonsofpcs> trying with gedit
<tonsofpcs> thanks tritium
<tritium> tonsofpcs: in generel, don't touch/remove system files like that, but this is an exception
<schmick> btw.. the virtualbox in synaptic is SCO.. open source without usb support.. so be carefull if you need usb
<Elijah> what does the -f do? Force I know but why?
<aadasas> can someone help me with errors form rythmbox.. it wont play anything i get this "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<Stavros> i'm trying to unrar a bunch of files in a directory, and i'm doing "ls | xargs unrar x", but it doesn't seem to work.. any idea why?
<Slade> Elijah: if the html folder is in the CURRENT directory you are in, you don't need the full path for the <FROM> part of the cp command
<Elijah> slade, ok, do i need to start with with a "/"
<macd> !info rhino
<ubottu> rhino (source: rhino): JavaScript engine written in Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.R7-2 (hardy), package size 656 kB, installed size 772 kB
<jrib> !acl | ahave
<ubottu> ahave: For information regarding Access Control Lists see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnAccessControlLists
<aadasas> anyone around that can help me
<tonsofpcs> tritium: dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<Slade> Elijah: / is the path separator in linux. ie /home/elijah   means go to the home folder of the root directory(/) then go to the elijah folder inside the home directory
<jrib> ahave: oops, ignore that.  That's for the wikis :)
<tonsofpcs> [i did back it up
<Slade> Think of it as a box inside of a box :)
<Elijah> slade, ok i get it now, thanks
<tritium> tonsofpcs: that's from a "sudo apt-get update" after deleting it?
<Slade> Elijah: no prob bob
<Elijah> slade, do i need to follow folders with a /?
<aadasas> im looking for help
<Slade> Elijah: for the copy command? no.
<Slade> wait wait
<Slade> yes u do
<tritium> !enter | Slade
<ubottu> Slade: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elijah> so why -rf and not -r
<tonsofpcs> tritium: no, that's from an install after update
<tritium> tonsofpcs: after an apt-get update, is the file recreated?
<tonsofpcs> tritium: no
<Slade> Elijah: man cp :)  look at the options, it'll explain each one.
<tonsofpcs> http://tons.pastebin.com/m3b10107e is the region of the old file with the error (line 2 is the one)
<aadasas> does anyone know if there is a rythmbox room
<aadasas> or where i could get support
<Slade> tonsofpcs: have u edited that file manually?
<executionist> can someone help me configure my tv card, or answer my question :/
<tritium> tonsofpcs: and are you using any unoffocial repositories?
<tonsofpcs> Slade: no
<ivi_> exit
<Slade> Elijah: the -rf means "force copy recursively"  if that makes sense to you. The man page will help you understand it better :)
<Johnny> how do i make my wireless card pick up a signal better
<odinsbane> I closed transmission, it is still running, but I do not know how to bring it back to the forground...I know the pid number though.
<aadasas> can anyone help me with a rythmbox problem "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<tonsofpcs> ah, found a broken one
<tonsofpcs> fixed the broken one
<Elijah> slade, i saw it meant force, i am still having difficulties with it, it says "no such file or directory"
<tritium> tonsofpcs: broken what?
<tonsofpcs> tritium: repo
<Elijah> slade, i used full path for both
<tritium> ok, good deal
<Johnny> im using the card out of another laptop i had and it would pick up the signal fine but on this one its barely getting 34%
<tonsofpcs> /var/lib/dpkg/available still doesn't exist
<michal> hi. this has been driving me nuts for hous. suddenly for no reason that I can find all my default x11 fonts have become unreadably small.. i can't figure out how to fix it
<Slade> Elijah: show me the command
<michal> it's happening in gdm, and once i log in too
<tonsofpcs> i'm guessing it shouldn't have cookies in it though
<Elijah>  slade,    cp -r /home/40151/.home/domains/windwalkertest.com/html /home/40151/.home/domains/windwalkerguides.com
<dina> new at this linux stuff - what printer would be a good one for linux in general?
<michal> any ideas? i can't find anything on the internet at all regarding this problem :(
<jrib> !printing > dina
<ubottu> dina, please see my private message
<michal> at this stage i'm considering reformating and reinstalling
<jrib> dina: in general hp's work well, see ubottu
<dina> ok thx
<Nutt718> any recoomendations for a good linux anti-virus?
<acp_> Hi Im still stock with my adduser problem, any one. background I have install User Profile Editor suddenly I could not anymore add user using User Setting. Im using gnome and Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Slade> Elijah: hang one
<Flannel> !virus | Nutt718
<ubottu> Nutt718: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Slade> Elijah: does the /home/40151/.home/domains  folder exist?
<Elijah> slade, it says "cp: cannot stat `/home/40151/.home/domains/windwalkertest.com/html': No such file or directory
<Elijah> " so I must be doing something wrong
<Nutt718> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> acp_: What is a user profile editor?
<acp_> I even reinstall gnome-system-setting but still no luck
<michal> reformat it is then :/
<acp_> Flannel,:aka Sabayon
<tonsofpcs> hmmm.... reading dpkg's man page, where can i get a "packages-file"?
<danbhfive> tonsofpcs: what are you trying to do?
<tonsofpcs> danbhfive: rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available
<danbhfive> tonsofpcs: have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<acp_> Flannel: can you suggest other easy to use User Profile Editor, what I want is to standardize desktop of my cafe user
<ss23> I have a question. My windows is failing epicly at the moment, but Im booting off Ubuntu atm. Is there anyway I can allow someone on a windows computer to access my ntfs hdd and put some files in there?
<tonsofpcs> danbhfive: yes
<casao> does anyone know how to automatically disable compiz and set metacity as my WM (or w/e it is), I've been manually typing the --replace command and it's getting old
<burhan> ss23: using samba or FTP you can.
<tonsofpcs> i'm assuming each file in /var/lib/apt/lists is a package file?
<Slade> Elijah: hang one..
<Elijah> slade, Success!!!! The server full path was actually different, it is a virtual grid server so slightly odd anyways, I copied but it dis not copy all the folders?
<burhan> casao: system > pref > appearance > visual effects > none
<Slade> Hey folks, my mouse pointer keeps going nuts changing from an arrow to an odd line. It's not the cursor theme either
<ss23> burhan: does it come with ubuntu, and if so how can I get it running etc. if not, where can I get it.
<Elijah> sslade, oh wait, it did copy, it was just some large files that took a while!
<casao> burhan: it's set to none now, does metacity --replace set that?
<Elijah> slade, oh wait, it did copy, it was just some large files that took a while!
<acp_> Flannel: Sorry did not understand your question awhile ago, User Profile Editor is a system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings
<Slade> Elijah: good. So you're set?
<Elijah> slade, yup, now i have to figure out the other set of problems! But this was good basic stuff I need to learn for the long run, thanks so much for your help!
<burhan> !samba | ss23
<ubottu> ss23: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slade> Elijah: are you familiar with DOS?
<burhan> casao: I'm not sure, but that's how you permanently turn it off.
<casao> ok, ty
<burhan> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<ss23> ubottu: I happen to be booting off a live disk. Is there still a way?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ss23> :(
<ss23> Dammit
<Elijah> Slade, yeah, i have used command prompt in windows quite a few times, not sure if I used the actual dos program though
<Florencio> Le vamos a ganar a España!!!
<Florencio> Arriba Fernando Gonzales!!!!!!!!!!!
<ss23> burhan: ﻿I happen to be booting off a live disk. Is there still a way?
<Slade> Elijah: same concept with linux. alot of dos commands are synonimus to linux commands...   cd = cd.  copy = cp  mv = move,  etc
<Elijah> slade, so who got what from who then?
<burhan> delete = rm
<Slade> Elijah: if you ever figure that out, make sure you let  me know :)
<awag> chuy_max: interesting development, i restarted my other machine, that had been working with the bluetooth usb dongle, and now it doesn't show up on it either
<burhan> rmdir = rmdir
<Elijah> slade, haha
<Slade> burhan: actually, rmdir = deltree :)
<awag> chuy_max: and, it only shows three devices in lsusb, it showed four when it was working
<SuperQ> Slade: not really
<SuperQ> Slade: rmdir only removes directory entries, not substructures
<d4t4min3r> ok, i get this "﻿failed to connect stream: invalid argument" when i try to play anything in rhythmbox and i see this in user.log  Aug 15 20:34:36 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5714]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_24d5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<Slade> That's true
<SuperQ> deltree != rm -r
<SuperQ> erm
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<SuperQ> ~=
<d4t4min3r> looks like something is wrong with .. pulseaudio
<Slade> SuperQ: lol
<SuperQ> !ask | d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Fabio20> why amarok @ gnome dont have all icons
<burhan> SuperQ: good save :)
<_Fabio20> and knotify have error
<d4t4min3r> i did ask my question
<burhan> _Fabio20: because amarok is a KDE app
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: and what seems wrong with it?
<burhan> _Fabio20: try quod libet
<_Fabio20> burhan im @ debian and this dont occur
<eligos> hi
<d4t4min3r> i cant play anything in rhythmbox.. i get this error ﻿﻿failed to connect stream: invalid argument"  and it goes through all files and says the same error  bobertdos
<eligos> I'm having a problem with synaptic, can anyone help me?
<ss23> Carrying on with my fail windows, can I run samba or something else to read this computers windows drives from another windows computer, keeping in mind this is booting off
<fehrp> where to go when I get an I/O error in k3b all the time in the middle of the writing process?
<Flannel> !anyone | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Fabio20> burhan im @ debian and this dont ocour burhan
<aymeba> i have no WLAN on my Laptop :( please help me
<ss23> a live disk
<fehrp> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: and you've got all the gstreamer codecs installed and so forth?
<d4t4min3r> yeah... it was working yesterday.. last night
<SuperQ> aymeba: can you run this command in a terminal and post it to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Slade> eligos: what's shakin with synaptic?
<burhan> _Fabio20: perhaps debian installs the other packages where as Ubuntu doesn't.
<SuperQ> aymeba: lspci
<odinsbane> aymeba how about an eth? or an ath?
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: any changes you can think of between then and now?
<_Fabio20> burhan and you know packages
<_Fabio20> ?
<d4t4min3r> i install compiz
<aymeba> SuperQ i have no internet on my laptop i cant go to this link
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: i installed compiz .. fusion
<eligos> slade:  I get this when I try to run Synaptic: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SuperQ> aymeba: there's no wired ethernet on it?
<eligos> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<eligos> "
<aymeba> i have eth1
<komputes> What is meants by "Supported Applications" in Add/Remove?
<burhan> _Fabio20: I know some.
<SuperQ> aymeba: can you tell us what make/model of laptop it is?
<Slade> eligos: ok, so then do so :)
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: Hmm, well that shouldn't do anything. Are all your files located in Ubuntu, locally?
<burhan> eligos: hrmm ... how is your disk space?
<_Fabio20> burhan i need that icons msn alike next to artists @ library
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: yes
<aymeba> I have Amilio 7400M Fujitsu Siemens
<uoaphys> hi all, I'm trying to share a printer on my linux system (fresh 8.04 ubuntu install) to a windows sytem on the same subnet (192.168.1.x) however, when i browse to my ip:163/printers there is nothing , i get a timeout error. What could be wrong?
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: all are in music folder local
<eligos> slade, i don't know how to open the file
<eligos> burhan: I still got around 35 gb free
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: and rebooting didn't do anything
<odinsbane> aymeba eth1 is probably your wireless device if you don't have a ethernet plug
<aymeba> and my Wirelesscard is Intel ipw 2100 3B Mini Card
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: no .. i restarted twice and nothing
<SuperQ> aymeba: One momemnt
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: in user.log ... i see this
<burhan> _Fabio20: I'm not sure what you are talking about, can you post a screenshot?
<d4t4min3r>  bobertdos Aug 15 20:34:36 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5714]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_24d5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<burhan> eligos: permissions?
<BiosElement> Anyone know the Directory gtkradiant needs for the Tremulous engine file?
<Slade> eligos: if you run dpkg --configure -a   what happens?
<SuperQ> aymeba: That card should be supported out-of-the-box in Ubuntu
<SuperQ> aymeba: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<aymeba> yes but how can i connect to internet i'm newbie on Linux :)
<aymeba> latest 8.0.4
<SuperQ> aymeba: You should just click on the network icon on the top bar
<WDC> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<SuperQ> aymeba: and select a network
<WDC> This indicates a serious error, please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<WDC> What does that mean when upgrading FROM 7.10?
<_Fabio20> http://www.hdd.pt/imagens/1398344404.png that icons
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: Aug 15 20:34:36 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5714]: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy   also this
<_Fabio20> those icons dont appear @ ubuntu
<l3d> need help with ssh?
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: Maybe first, you should check lspci and make sure you're audio device is still recognized.
<aymeba> there are two items SuperQ Wired Network and ManualConfiguration
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos: how do i do that
<aymeba> but Wired Network is disabled
<eligos> burhan: no, it asks me for the password and after I taype it in that happens
<derrich> I'm having some weird behavior with sound output - it seems like different output methods/drivers are used at different times, and i can't figure out why. Sometimes amarok (for example) auto-detects ALSA, sometimes Pulseaudio ... should I only have one or the other installed, not both?
<bobertdos> *your
<SuperQ> aymeba: is there a "wifi on/off" switch on the laptop?
<aymeba> yes
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: You do it from the terminal. Just type lspci
<aymeba> but i have in Bios enabled
<uoaphys> will someone help me with a bridge and virtualbox? I setup a bridge br0 as described in the virtual box manual. Now my VM and my linux system both get ip's from my wireless router. However, my VM can't ping my linux system, and my linux system can't ping my VM (winxp), can someone help me troubleshoot?
<eligos> slade: this all started when I was trying to install tux guitar, it all turned to crap
<aymeba> also , my Wifi led ist lighting up now permanently
<tonsofpcs> derrich: have you noticed a pattern of when one works and not?
<Slade> aymeba: make sure the switch is on :)
<SuperQ> aymeba: if you run "iwconfig" from a terminal, do you see any wifi devices?
<tj1515> Does anyone know if a workaround has been found for the flash firefox bug where firefox shuts down when loading a flash video
<d4t4min3r> 0:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<l3d> I just installed ssh on another pc on the network and would like to connect to it but its asking for a password I dont recall setting this up so how would i find out what it would like me to use as a password or where would i set this option up?
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos:
<d4t4min3r> bobertdos:  0:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cookiemonster> does anyone know why a western digital external hdd formatted in NTFS be recongnized by ubnuntu but not windows
<derrich> tonsofpcs: unfortunately, no. going to System - Preferences - Sound and clicking "Test" (and the "Auto-detect" setting) almost always produces sound ... but whether it's doing it via ALSA or pulseaudio seems random
<aymeba> SuperQ : i think yes eth1 : unassociated ESSID : off/any Nickname : "ipw2100"
<aysa> slm
<burhan> l3d: use your regular user password
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: okay, so it's still thre, that's good
<tonsofpcs> derrich: if you, right now, launch it, try it, close it, repeat 10 times, how many times do you get each?
<l3d> mine on this pc or the other pc's pass
<Devourer> On a normal installation of 8.04, how much RAM and CPU should X be using up on average?
<derrich> tonsofpcs: it seems to stay at the same setting until i reboot it, so it'll be pulseaudio if i try it ten times (i think - i'll try it now to be sure)
<odinsbane> l3d when you ssh there, if you do it from command line you have to do , username@pc.ip.address
<tonsofpcs> derrich: is it usually always alsa on a fresh boot and later in your session, pulseaudio?
<Chris-vip> clear
<Chris-vip> arg
<Chris-vip> hello everyboady (i'm French)
<aymeba> SuperQ : what should i do now?
<tonsofpcs> hi doctor nick!
<Chris-vip> me ?
<norman__> WDC: Edit->Profiles
<d4t4min3r> any ideas... im lost
<tonsofpcs> yes
<eligos> ok, nevermind I feel pretty stupid, I got it now, thanks
<burhan> Devourer: what you mean by 'normal'?
<burhan> l3d: you enter the password to the PC you are connecting to, since you are logging into that PC.
<burhan> l3d: make sure you put a username as tonsofpics suggested.
<WDC> Hey hey. When trying to update Ubuntu I receive this error: http://i34.tinypic.com/29f8g8l.png
<derrich> tonsofpcs: doesn't seem that way - however, running "pstree" shows that the pulseaudio daemon was started by gdm -> x-session-manager -> gnome-settings
<norman__> WDC: Edit->Profiles
<l3d> ok done
<WDC> norman__: What?
<WDC> norman__: Where
<derrich> so maybe the system defualt is ALSA and gnome is launching the pulseaudio daemon, and not playing nice?
<norman__> terminal colors
<odinsbane> aymeba my wireless car is set on eth0, so if I leave the switch of I have to type sudo ifconfig eth0 up ... after I turn it back on
<Devourer> burhan, well... I don't think I have any intense applications open, and X will spike up to 30% CPU and is using about 250 MB of RAM.
<burhan> derrich: that was my guess.
<WDC> Oh wow thanks! it works, can you help with: http://i34.tinypic.com/29f8g8l.png
<l3d>  now will this effect the user of the pc when I logg in to it as I am useing there name and pass
<d4t4min3r> anyone here that can help me with rythmbox problem
<WDC> d4t4min3r: Don't ask to ask
<SuperQ> aymeba: It sounds like the card is either hardware or software disabled
<d4t4min3r> ﻿ok, i get this "﻿failed to connect stream: invalid argument" when i try to play anything in rhythmbox and i see this in user.log  Aug 15 20:34:36 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5714]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_24d5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<derrich> burhan: now i guess i need to figure out where/why gnome is launching pulseaudio ... which brings me back to another question: is there any harm in uninstalling pulseaudio? i don't use any of its features (that i know of, at least)
<SuperQ> aymeba: My Thinkpad does that when the wifi switch is off
<Flannel> WDC: Did you file the bug report?
<WDC> Flannel: No
<SuperQ> aymeba: I don't really have a good solution without being there
<tonsofpcs> derrich: seems that way
<qr> anyone know why mplayer would hang on startup right after printing 'xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.' ??
<SuperQ> aymeba: You may want to consult your local Linux nerd
<burhan> Devourer: here its using about 2% of my 4GB RAM and average around 40 - 60% of my CPU, which is okay since I abuse my system alot :)
<Slade> d4t4min3r: how set are you in using rhythmbox?
<Flannel> WDC: That's probably your best bet at the moment.  And in the process you might find theres already a bug reported, with a workaround.
<burhan> derrich: I think its recommended to disable it if you are facing audio problems.
<tonsofpcs> derrich: do realize that pulseaudio is a proxy of sorts
<d4t4min3r> Slade: im not sure why
<derrich> qr: is the xscreensaver daemon  running?
<WDC> Flannel: It HAS been filed but nothing has come out of it
<d4t4min3r> Slade: what would you sugest
<l3d> ok now is there a gui way to connect to the other pc with ssh
<qr> derrich: no
<Devourer> burhan, why is it using so much CPU?!
<derrich> tonsofpcs: i know it acts as a proxy - but i don't know if it's used locally or not
<damripp> i cant access my login window settings, how to reset?
<uoaphys> ﻿will someone help me with a bridge and virtualbox? I setup a bridge br0 as described in the virtual box manual. Now my VM and my linux system both get ip's from my wireless router. However, my VM can't ping my linux system, and my linux system can't ping my VM (winxp), can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Slade> d4t4min3r: cause you could run other music players... XMMS, AmaroK, etc
<tonsofpcs> derrich: so i'm guessing your system is set up for pulseaudio but it's crashing and when it crashes, you just see alsa directly
<Dr_willis> qr,  ive notced mplayer 'hanging' for a few secs (some times 20+ sec) while trying to get Pulse Audio going. I set it to use ALSA instead of pulse and it starts up faster.. ive noticed it also seems to start up faster in other windowmanagers then gnome.. Not sure why
<burhan> Devourer: probably compiz, but I really have no clue.
<d4t4min3r> Slade: i tried to run amarok but it installs the older version.. amarok 2 i think it is .. is out
<slicky> hows the best way to transfer files via a bluetooth connection?
<burhan> d4t4min3r: try getdeb.net
<Slade> d4t4min3r: ok, so download the latest version, compile and install :)
<d4t4min3r> Slade: does amarok 2 do ipod
<qr> Dr_willis: ahh, interesting.  I am not using gnome, but I am using pulseaudio, I'll see what using alsa gets me.
<d4t4min3r> like... transfer files and stuff
<derrich> tonsofpcs: the pulseaudio daemon looks like it's running ... using "mplayer -ao pulse" and "mplayer -ao alsa" both produce no sound at the moment :(
<Devourer> burhan, how do I know if I have compiz running?
<derrich> tonsofpcs: even though using the Sound app within gnome works
<tonsofpcs> derrich: kill pulse and try
<isharis> Subversion reports that the client is too old to add files. :|
<WDC> Does no one know how to fix this? Invalid package information
<WDC> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<Sanketsu> When transferring files to my PSP It's speedy up until it reaches about 250mb then it crawls at about 10ish Mb/s until the transfer is complete.  It's detected as a USB 2.0 Hi-Speed device, it's got plenty of room on the Memory Stick.  Anyone have any ideas?
<isharis> The latest version of subversion is 1.5.1
<Slade> d4t4min3r: yes. If you mount the ipod (mount -t hpfsplus /dev/xxxx /mnt/ipod)  where xxxx is the physical device... it will read it
<burhan> Devourer: you will have a compiz.real process
<isharis> But I have 1.4.1
<WDC> MY BAD!
 * Slade wishes he could run compiz
<d4t4min3r> Slade... ohoh it doesnt mount it itself
<Slade> well
<Slade> actually
<Slade> i lie
<derrich> tonsofpcs: killed pulse, alsa doesn't work now
<qr> Dr_willis: no luck setting -ao alsa for me :\
<Slade> because if the ipod is plugged in, you'll see it on your desktop
<burhan> WDC: try and install it?
<bobertdos> d4t4min3r: I admit to not being particularly good at Pulseaudio issues, but maybe you can find something useful in the wikis.
<d4t4min3r> Slade... any idea why rhytmbox just stoped working
<isharis> I want latest version of subversion :@
<`ion> Does anyone know how to change the speed on my laptop's fans. The OS is controlling them, but it's got the thermal zones set to high, so my laptop is heating up a lot before the fans turn on.
<derrich> i don't know if pulseaudio is installed by default in ubuntu or if i somehow installed it without realizing it
<Slade> so it's probably in /media/<your name's> ipod
<bobertdos> !sound > d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r, please see my private message
<WDC> burhan: install what/
<Slade> d4t4min3r: maybe it wants higher wages or more vacation hours?
<derrich> !sound > derrich
<ubottu> derrich, please see my private message
<Devourer> burhan, how do I disable compiz?
<bobertdos> !pulseaudio > d4t4min3r
<burhan> WDC: ubuntu-minimal?
<derrich> bobertdos: that's really handy, thanks :D
<Dr_willis> qr,   ive noticed the oddity. and cant seem to track it down exactly. I tend to launch a minimal window manager i got set up just to watch videos in. So im not usingPulse audio at all
<isharis> Anyone got expeience with subversion erroring out that it is too old to do certain tasks?!?!
<burhan> Devourer: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > none
<WDC> burhan: I am a noob, how would I do that? Apt-get?
<burhan> WDC: what was the last thing you did before this error happened?
<WDC> installed update-manager
<bobertdos> derrich: what?
<derrich> running !sound and redirecting it to an ircnick
<qr> Dr_willis: I'm doing something similar, but my setup relies heavily on pulseaudio for sending sound over the network.
 * Slade can't run compiz. I have a dualhead ATI card that won't do MergedFB properly, and Xinerama doesn't support the composite extension
<derrich> that was handy to send myself the info
<burhan> !info update-manager
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.87.30 (hardy), package size 898 kB, installed size 2240 kB
<WDC> burhan: and?
<burhan> WDC: have you run it?
<WDC> burhan: Yah, that's how I am updating
<`ion> anyone know how to change thermal zones for fans, my laptop's fans are coming on at an uncomfortable temperature...
<burhan> WDC: and you only get that problem from the shell?
<WDC> nono
<burhan> derrich: /msg ubottu sound also works
<WDC> burhan: I installed update-manager, ran it and clicked upgrade to 8.04 and it gave me that error
<pawan> hi
<burhan> WDC: what is the current version you are running
<pawan> how to install shockwave plugin for firefox
<WDC> Gutsy
<danbhfive> WDC: whats the error?
<burhan> !shockwave > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<burhan> WDC: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<WDC> bur
<WDC> burhan:
<WDC> burhan: http://i34.tinypic.com/29f8g8l.png
<pawan> then how to play online games site
<pawan> miniclip.com
<WDC> pawan, install Flash in Firefox, not that hard, then play! :D
<pawan> how
<Sanketsu> When transferring files to my PSP It's speedy up until it reaches about 250mb then it crawls at about 10ish Mb/s until the transfer is complete.  It's detected as a USB 2.0 Hi-Speed device, it's got plenty of room on the Memory Stick.  Anyone have any ideas?
<burhan> WDC: run that command from the shell, then run sudo update-manager -d
<WDC> look at your private messages
<SiMeoN> $$$imeon
<WDC> burhan: Just did now downloading
<bobertdos> derrich: Just for future reference, it's generally a better idea to PM the bot when you want info for yourself.
<d4t4min3r> Slade: how could i get the newest version of amarok agin
<d4t4min3r> again..
<WDC> Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.0 mysql-server
<kbrosnan> WDC: flash != shockwave
<burhan> d4t4min3r: check getdeb.net
<Johnny> what is the thing called after the grub loads and its just a progress bar and a picture and how do i change it?
<Obsidieth> i simply cannot get dreamweaver running in wine
<WDC> kbrosnan: wut?
<Obsidieth> the reg key doesnt recode.
<WDC> burhan:
<WDC> burhan: Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.0 mysql-server
<matthias_N> hi any way to sppedup the startup process ?
<WDC> matthias_N: Reinstall.
<burhan> WDC: pastebin the errors
<WDC> matthias_N: more RAM
<burhan> matthias_N: get a SSD
<Tallon> does anyone boot ubuntu off of an external HDD?
<kbrosnan> WDC: flash does not equal shockwave
<WDC> burhan: http://pastebin.ca/1173716
<kbrosnan> WDC: shockwave content is Windows only, or Wine
<WDC> kbrosnan: My bad
<WDC> kbrosnan: It's been a long day lol
<Obsidieth> Tallon, i do.
<odinsbane> what is getdeb.net?
<matthias_N> WDC:  No i mean i do not want to see the 1:st screen saying gruo loading for instance ...
<Tallon> I have it working, until i load up windows on my internal HDD then when i try to boot off of teh external HDD it still boots windows
<odinsbane> There is a package there that isn't available in the standard ubuntu repositories, and it is for hardy.
<matthias_N> WDC:  grub loading, please wait
<WDC> matthias_N: Not sure about that. Sorry
<Obsidieth> mm
<Obsidieth> mine doesnt work very well
<bravo7> Is there a widget or something in 'Add to Panel' that locks any mouse movement or key strokes
<Obsidieth> i can only boot windows if the external is turned on.
<derrich> ok ... so pulseaudio is definitely being launched when i log my account in. i can use the sound app and click "Test", and i hear output. however, using "mplayer -ao pulse <mp3file>" doesn't put out any audio, and neither does "mplayer -ao alsa <mp3file>"
<Obsidieth> otherwise the bootloader doesnt work
<njbair> i would love to find a list of all the packages which are installed by default in hardy. does it exist?
<WDC> burhan: May I have to stop LAMPP (Server with MySQL) to make it work/
<matthias_N> i have an trash bin that i can not remove files from , any suggestions
<mutk> njbair, Do a default install and get a list of the packages that result?
<WDC> burhan: ?????/
<njbair> mutk: great if you've got a spare box
<burhan> WDC: sudo dpk-configure -a
<burhan> WDC: have some patience, its 4 AM in the morning here
<minus198> Hi.. I have a builtin webcam in my laptop. 064e:a110 Suyin Corp. It's supported by the Linux UVC drivers which I have installed. The webcam works with Cheese, Skype. But the videorecording in Cheese is speedy. So I wanted to try camorama, but it says: Could not connect to /dev/video0. What should I do?
<WDC> No command named dpk. sorry
<[z]neo> any software for hardy that i can use for web development like CSS/html/php
<pawan> hi
<derrich> [z]neo: a text editor
<burhan> WDC: dpgk-configure -a -- if that doesn't work, remove mysql-server
<burhan> WDC: dpkg-configure -a
<Sanketsu> When transferring files to my PSP It's speedy up until it reaches about 250mb then it crawls at about 10ish Mb/s until the transfer is complete.  It's detected as a USB 2.0 Hi-Speed device, it's got plenty of room on the Memory Stick.  Anyone have any ideas?
<WDC> hmm
<njbair> [z]neo: bluefish
<burhan> [z]neo: nvu
<WDC> Doesn't work. Hold for uninstal
<bravo7> Is there a widget or something in 'Add to Panel' that locks any mouse movement or key strokes
<odinsbane> minus198 maybe your camera isn't named /dev/video0 ... see what cheese uses.
<WDC> burhan: What was that command to get minimal?
<WDC> I think I got MySQLd stopped
<DuKiSa> who to see kde version ?
<Johnny> whenever i use nautilus to search for files it just finds pdfs
<bravo7> Is there a widget or something in 'Add to Panel' that locks any mouse movement or key strokes  or Gnome panel needs the ability to lock
<minus198> odinsbane> Ehm.. Now all of a sudden, the camera doesn't even work with cheese...
<derrich> bravo7: if it locked all keyboard/mouse activity, how would you unlock it?
<[z]neo> ﻿(09:41:55  PHT) burhan: [z]neo: nvu
<[z]neo> (09:41:55  PHT) njbair: [z]neo: bluefish
<[z]neo> what site can i check that?
<WDC> burhan: you still out there?
<burhan> WDC: you need it uninstalled not stopped.
<WDC> burhan: sorry. okay
<Zimmerchen> hi
<Zimmerchen> please check
<bravo7> derrich there are some setting to unlock
<Zimmerchen> de.gogloom.com/FreeNode/%23music
<Zimmerchen> de.gogloom.com/FreeNode/%23music
<Zimmerchen> de.gogloom.com/FreeNode/%23music
<bravo7> derrich like hold ctrl and 1
<derrich> bravo7: well, then it doens't lock all keyboard input then does it?
<njbair> [z]neo: google bluefish, 2nd result
<bravo7> derrich I remember its in 'add to panel'
<l3d> hell yes ssh rocks heck I got alot done with it more so then nfs and or samba
<odinsbane> minus198 do you have another program using it now?
<bravo7> derrich but its gone
<minus198> odinsbane> nope.. And I noticed that it has dissapeared from /dev/
<[z]neo> njbair: ok thanx
<derrich> there's a "lock desktop" app, but i don't know of anything else along those lines
<WDC> burhan: Synaptic says no more MySQL
<kc8pxy> njbair:  bluefish rox :)
<bravo7> derrich nope it just like stop any mouse movement and keys
<Slade> WDC? eh?
<odinsbane> minus198 I dont' know then...
<WDC> Slade: Eh?
<Slade> Synaptic says no more MySQL?
<WDC> Slade: Burhan said so to be able to update to 8.03
<WDC> 8.04*
<njbair> kc8pxy: i use geany for editing but bluefish is nice too
<WDC> KC8PXY, KI4YJL
<kc8pxy> QSO
<WDC> QSL
<Slade> ah. well, i prefer to compile things from source. Go grab the community release of MySQL client and server, compile, and install
<derrich> bravo7: try http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_desktop_guides/gnome_2.14_user_guide/prefs-keyboard.html -  "typing break preferences" looks sort alike what you're after
<pawan> now
<kc8pxy> Columbus, OH
<kc8pxy> qsl?
<WDC> Roswell, GA, North Atlanta
<WDC> QSL
<pawan> cant play online games in firefox
<pawan> unbale to install shockwave
<kc8pxy> WDC:  you any good with remastering iso's?
<WDC> Ur 5/9 into 127.0.0.2
<Flannel> pawan: There is no shockwave for Linux, adobe doesn't make one.
<danbhfive> pawan: I didnt think that shockwave worked on linus
<WDC> kc8pxy: remastering?
<danbhfive> *linux
<pawan> then how to play
<kc8pxy> WDC:  my project will take a bit of explaining,  so beare with me.
<WDC> kc8pxy: Please Query
<WDC> burhan: MySQL is now uninstalled
<Nutt718> Does Napster have a linux version?
<burhan> WDC: try the update process again
<bazhang> !remaster | kc8pxy
<ubottu> kc8pxy: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zcat[1]> napster? Good lord I hope not!
<idhtns> can i tell apt not to try to update a package?  i compiled a version with different options and it wants to replace it whenever i apt-get update
<Slade> Ai! Napster!
<kc8pxy> i volunteer haevily @ www.freegeekcolumbus.org.  we install ubuntu 8.04.1 on our boxen. but there are a few progs we use that I'd like on the install disk, and I'm also trying to create a custom preseed.  the preseed i think i have figured out.
<zcat[1]> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pawan> hello
<WDC> kc8pxy: Check priv messages
<WDC> burhan: You sir are a genius
<idhtns> zcat[1], cool thanks
<zcat[1]> do any of the SIP clients use pulseaudio.. everything I've tried so far won't share nicely.. I can't get calls if anything else is playing.. I can't hear anything else once on a call, etc...
<WDC> burhan: You think irssi will be cool if it is left open?
<zcat[1]> my hardware isn't smart enough to mix audio..
<burhan> WDC: sure
<WDC> burhan: Cool. Now installing
<pawan> flash plugin for firefox
<pawan> how
<quentusrex> How do I configure samba to allow anyone who has the proper login info to be able to edit files on my shares?
<danbhfive> pawan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> pawan, flash or shockwave
<quentusrex> currently there is read only access to my samba shares....
<zcat[1]> pawan: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zcat[1]> pawan: or clicking the 'puzzle' icon should work just like in 'doze
<zcat[1]> pawan: if it's not working, you might actually be looking at a shockwave applet, and there's no Linux shockwave plugin :(
<pawan> shockwave
<bazhang> pawan, no shockwave for linux.
<pawan> i want to use this site in firefox miniclip.com
<Elijah> does ubuntu support zip extraction?
<pawan> then
<zcat[1]> pawan: You can install wine, then the windows version of Firefox, and use the windows shockwave plugin. That'sa little painful though
<WDC> pawan: LISTEN. YOU CANNOT USE SHOCKWAVE IN LINUX. We have said it many times
<zcat[1]> most of the miniclip games are just flash
<pawan> i did that but firefox in crashing
<bazhang> WDC, caps
<WDC> bazhang: Yah I know, but they were appropriate :)
<zcat[1]> WDC: calm down.
<bazhang> pawan, cannot do it.
<WDC> zcat[1]: Sorry
<bazhang> pawan there is 0% chance of that working.
<WDC> less than 0%
<zcat[1]> WDC: not really appropriate. My kids play games on miniclip all the time, using ubuntu 8.04.1, Firefox 3.0, anf the linux flash plugin...
<Slade> Someone needs to go and fetch me a beer
<WDC> zcat[1]: Those are flash, not shock
 * WDC gets beer for Slade
<bazhang> Slade, offtopic.
<mrpiracy> can anyone  point me to a guide on how to install drivers for geforce 8600gt?
<zcat[1]> the majority of those games are plain flash.. I think a few might be shockwave but it's never been a problem here
<Felipe1> Good evening!
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pawan> then why am i not able to play
<Slade> bazhang: okay...sorry   *pouts*
<mmmiiikkkeee> is there a way in gnome to make it so that after resuming from suspend your session is not locked?
<zcat[1]> pawan: presumably the flash plugin didn't get installed correctly.
<cooldman69> hows everybody doin tonight
<WDC> cooldman69: very well
<bazhang> zcat[1], crashes ff here too
<cooldman69> glad to hear it
<zcat[1]> bazhang: weird. never been a problem here
<pawan> it says it is already installed
<cooldman69> everybody doin okay with tux?
<bazhang> cooldman69, this is not a chat channel
<zcat[1]> Ahhhh.. adblock? There's all kinds of crap flash ads down the side that might cause firefox problems, I use adblock so never see them
<bobertdos> mrpiracy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<mrpiracy> bobertdos, thx
<cooldman69> @bazhang thanks
<quentusrex> can someone help me debug a samba share?
<weternal> hello I'm setting up a new download of hardy for a friend and I'm trying to get it to recognize her wireless card
<quentusrex> I can't figure out why users who have the proper login info can't write to the share...
<zcat[1]> anyhow, my suggestion would be to remove and reinstall the flash plugin. If that fails, there's a way to download extract and install the .so manually. I think !flash tells you how
<weternal> can someone give me some help with how to set up a wireless card
<bazhang> !wifi | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pawan> it is saying shockwave is required and not flash
<bazhang> pawan, there is your answer then; wont be playable by linux.
<pawan> oh no
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> pawan dualboot
<zcat[1]> pawan: Ahh, in that case the easiest option is wine/firefox and the windows-shockwave plugin
<pawan> i did that but firefox in crashing
<pawan> in wine
<zcat[1]> pawan: the other option is a 'wintendo' boot for playing games in..
<pawan> how
<zcat[1]> or virtualbox.
<StephenF> I just got kicked out of Gnome back to black screen console... Is there any way to recover my Gnome session?
<zcat[1]> pawan: what ubottu just said
<bazhang> !vm | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zcat[1]> pawan: many options, see ;)
<StephenF> I tried to restart gdm from console, and now I have a blank black screen...
<bazhang> pawan: you need to read some of the links given to you.
<weternal> when you're setting up a dual boot which partition option do you want to use?
<danbhfive> weternal: manual
<Felipe1> I installed ubuntu yesterday and on my laptop and everything was detected but the wireless card.  Googling the topic I found a way to solve it using winXP driver and, alternatively I could install the previous kernel which seemed to have support to my wireless device (Realtek 8185).  I opted for the latter, which solved the issue with wireless but the kernel didn't identify my sound card (ATI SB450).  Should I go back and intall the WinXP 
<weternal> what do I do after I pick manual for the dual boot partition?
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Elijah> how do i extract a tar.gz file in xterm
<Slade> Elijah: tar zxvf <file name>
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo weternal
<wpcvenom> when I try to install ubuntu I get an error message that says Partman failed with exit code 10
<Slade> so tar zxvf myfile.tar.gz
<weternal> do I want to edit the current partition?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ﻿is there a way in gnome to make it so that after resuming from suspend your session is not locked?
<bazhang> wpcvenom, could you paste the entire error to paste.ubuntu.com
<Felipe1> ubottu: that's what I was going to do...is it worth installing the WinXP driver?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Felipe1> quite smart, though
<weternal> um which option do I select in manual partition should I choose?
<Nixk490> Hi
<inflex> how can I recover my GRUB boot after WinXP has overwritten it?
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<weternal> it's got a 40 gig drive and it's ntfs
<bazhang> inflex first link coming
<komila> hi
<komila> all
<cooldman69> @ubottu hi
<Nixk490> I need some help installing a program with wine
<weternal> can someone give me a hand?
 * inflex waits
<bazhang> above
<inflex> tx
<zcat[1]> nothing ever works for me in Wine. I'm so happy I found virtualbox ...
<Felipe1> My question is: is there any downside of using a WinXP driver with ndis?
<weternal> I'm trying to partition my disk so that I can get a computer running windows and ubuntu
<bazhang> Nixk490, #winehq and appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<weternal> and I've already chosen the manual option
<zcat[1]> Felipe1: yes. RMS will glare at you if you ever pass him in the street
<Gregor> hello all, what commend is to move somefile.tar.gz to /var/www?
<weternal> and I'm trying to partition the disk
<aaron_carter> Gregor: mv somefile.tar.gz /var/www/
<Slade> WINE Is Not an Emulator
<aaron_carter> yGregor: you might need to do "sudo mv..."
<zcat[1]> Slade: you're telling me..!
<weternal> hello? can someone tell me how I'm supposed to partition this disk
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<bazhang> weternal, do you want a separate home partition or not
<Slade> weternal: how ever you want to
<weternal> home partition?
<weternal> for windows?
<reportingsjr> in terminal, what key combination is ^D?
<danbhfive> weternal: dual boot?  how big is the disk? and how much ram do you have?
<weternal> yes
<Felipe1> zcat[1]: I couldn't find an alternative to that, though
<weternal> the disk is 40 gig
<weternal> 1 gig ram
<zcat[1]> Felipe1: what wifi?
<bazhang> weternal, you need swap,  /  , and perhaps /home
<Harley^> Can someone point me to very clear instructions to get a new install of UbuntuStudio on a AMD 64 to be able to watch flash files using Firefox on Websites such as those on Youtube or Google Video ?
<cooldman69> you dont need a swap
<cooldman69> i dont have one
<bazhang> cooldman69, technically true
<bazhang> however we advise new users to make one
<cooldman69> well then again i have 4Gb of ram
<Felipe1> zcat[1]: I have to pick between wireless (Realtek 8185) or sound (ATI SB450) working....each kernel I've identify one but not the other
<zcat[1]> !flash | Harley^
<ubottu> Harley^: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> especially with only 1 gb o ram
<cooldman69> yeah true
<bazhang> weternal, following so far
<danhs> I'm having a weird situation.  I can't connect to my laptop via ssh at all
<danhs> I'm totally puzzled as to why this is happening
<weternal> ok
<danhs> can't make heads or tails of it
<weternal> it says /dev/hda1
<bazhang> weternal, do you need to hibernate, etc
<danhs> I can ping it, but when I do a port scan from my desktop I get nothing
<aaron_carter> danhs: is sshd running?
<weternal> and the type is nfts
<danhs> aaron_carter: I think so
<weternal> and I'm not sure how to break it up into two pieces
<Gregor> aaron_carter: What about if i have the file on dyskopt becuase now the command dont work
<danhs> port scan on local machine works
<Harley^> !Gnash | Harley^
<ubottu> Harley^, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> danhs: you can ssh to it from itself?
<bazhang> weternal, have you backed everything important up? if not, do so NOW.
<weternal> yes
<weternal> it's already backed up
<aaron_carter> danhs: run "pgrep sshd" and if you don't get any numbers, then it isn't running
<Harley^> !Restricted | Harley^
<ubottu> Harley^, please see my private message
<weternal> got it on a flash drive
<danhs> aaron_carter: htop says it's running
<komila> pm me any one
<Elijah> slade, thanks, is bzip2 ro gnu zip better?
<reportingsjr> in terminal, what key combination is ^D?
<bazhang> komila, about what
<zcat[1]> danhs: and you didn't inadvertanly enable the firewall or install firestarter?
<Gregor> aaron_carter: What about if i have the file on dyskopt becuase now the command dont work
<vasilisa> Anyone know if ktorrent has a plugin somewhere that turns torrents off and on periodically? Because doing that seems to get past the bandwidth throttling Comcast is (now illegally) doing
<aaron_carter> Gergor: dyskopt?
<aaron_carter> Gregor: desktop?
<weternal> @bazhang
<Slade> Elijah: i prefer gzip
<Gregor> aaron_carter: yes xd
<danhs> zcat[1]: very possible.  I don't know how or how I could disable it
<weternal> @bazhang so what do I do next
<bazhang> weternal, yes
<weternal> I selected the manual partition
<aaron_carter> Gregor: mv /home/Gregor/Desktop/somefile.tar.gz /var/www/
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; you can set time limits then change them after they have reached said time limit
<Elijah> slade, k thanks
<bazhang> weternal, have you really read nothing before today on this? this is a pretty dicey deal for a new user.
<weternal> oh I already have ubuntu installed on my computer
<weternal> I've partitioned my own disk
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: Without editing the source? how do i do that :)
<weternal> I'm trying to set it up for a friend
<aaron_carter> danhs: run "cat /var/syslog | grep sshd"
<reportingsjr> in terminal, what key combination is ^D??
<bazhang> weternal, then what are you trying to do.
<aaron_carter> danhs: that should give you a clue to what is wrong
<iv> ssss
<weternal> I'm trying to partition the disk so that the computer will run hardy and xp in dual boot
<bazhang> iv english please
<jcarter> reportingsjr: ^D is CTRL-D
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; edit the source? you said to have some sort of on off switch for ktorrent.. ktorrent has the ability to turn torrents off after a time limit has been reached.
<danhs> aaron_carter: uhhh I don't seem to have a /var/syslog file
<aaron_carter> danhs: /var/log/syslog... sorry
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: Oh! *peeks around*
<zcat[1]> weternal: install XP, then install Ubuntu.. just go with the default settings, it pretty much assumes 'resize windows, half and half, set grub to dual boot' by default
<danhs> zcat[1]: how can I check about that firewall?
<zcat[1]> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<iv> que pasa aquí
<weternal> bazhang I'm in the install screen for ubuntu right now and I'm trying to figure out how to partition it
<master_> hi
<danhs> aaron_carter: comes up with nothing
<zcat[1]> danhs: actually I'm not sure the easiest way ;)
<Firefishe> Are their any advantages or disadvantages to installing ubuntu on a usb drive as persistent or non persistent?
<weternal> bazhang it's asking me how I want to partition the disk
<Firefishe> A link outlining both would be helpful.
<iv> de que carajo hablan
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; to turn on a time limit in kTorrent per torrent.. left click the torrent then click status on the bottom tabs. you'll then the options to limit the torrent by share or time limit.
<weternal> what do I want to do?
<aaron_carter> danhs: can you run this command "ssh localhost"
<aaron_carter> danhs: and log in?
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: But there's no way to make it restart without doing it manually i guess
<zcat[1]> danhs: I'd start by doing what aaron says.. make sure sshd is actually rnning on the laptop, then work on reaching it from other places
<danhs> aaron_carter: yes
<bazhang> weternal, did you read that link? the part about manual partitioning is quite explicit.
<danhs> can do it
<danhs> I think I might have started ufw a while ago
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; correct, you have to change the time limit or share ratio.
<danhs> I just did a synaptic search for firewall and found that that was installed....
<zcat[1]> danhs: hmmm..
<zcat[1]> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<bazhang> weternal, otherwise I am just cutting and pasting from the link, which is silly.
<danhs> I'd forgotten that I might have started it a long while ago
<weternal> bazhang I might have missed the link, could you send it again
<danhs> guess it became a regular startup....
<weternal> I'll just read that
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: Then its still easily to manually turn them off and on every time they get throttled *sigh*
<danhs> lemme restart laptop and see what happens
<vasilisa> *easier
<aaron_carter> danhs: no
<danhs> why?
<zcat[1]> danhs: man ufw and find out how to turn all filtering off again..
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; i've never heard of a torrent application have the ability you want.
<aaron_carter> danhs: run "sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo weternal
<danhs> aaron_carter: one sec....rebooting
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: Its too bad, because that kicks Comcast's mangey hide
<Gregor> aaron_carter: how to unpack the file becuase when i use command i dont have premission to unpack the file there
<danhs> aaron_carter: how are you supposed to discover processes running like ufw or something like that....just one of those things I'd forgotten....
<vasilisa> And gets my share ratio up, more importantly
<aaron_carter> Gregor: sudo tar xzf somefile.tar.gz
<poomalai> hello everybody... Please help me to get 5.1 output from my vlc player. I am using hardy. there is no 5.1 channel option in the audio menu even though the video has 5.1 channel.... Previously when i was using gusty the same video worked fine and got the 5.1 output... Please help me...
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; suggest that to the ktorrent team. you never know what they may think about it.
<aaron_carter> danhs: "pgrep <process_name>"
<danhs> wow
<WDC> hmmm Aaron CArter eh
<danhs> doing sudo ufw disable did it
<bastid_raZor> vasilisa; http://ktorrent.org/
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<danhs> I can connect again
<vasilisa> bastid_raZor: I might look at the code myself as well nontheless ;3
<danhs> wow...unbelievable
<danhs> aaron_carter: do I want to disable iptables like you were saying?
<vasilisa> master_: As in, open it and edit it.
<zcat[1]> danhs: sounds like you found another way of doing that, so probably not needed now
<casao> Is there an easy gui app for configuring mouse buttons?
<nico35-> i install xbmc in a ubuntu 8.04 and the window show me only a part, if i resize the window it also resize what is inside and there are still zones that i cant see, someone know what it can be?
<danhs> zcat[1]: how are you supposed to discover weird running processse like this?
<danhs> zcat[1]: I'd forgotten that I had setup ufw....
<aaron_carter> danhs: no just read up on iptables and allow localhost:22
<Dr_willis> casao,  like for theose mice with 10+ buttons? I saw a tool for that.. let me see if i can find it
<WDC> Hey, I am updating Ubuntu to 8.04 and it has been hanging on "Searching for Obsolete Software" for a while.
<danhs> aaron_carter: well, really I want to connect remotely using xdmcp
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<danhs> I was reading in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf that xdmcp is somehow dangerous.  but I can't figure out why/how
<zcat[1]> danhs: ufw isn't a process, it just sets ip firewall rules.. and iptables or ufw can tell you what the current rules are
<casao> Dr_willis: specifically i have the MS Optical Wireless Notebook 4000, the horizontal scroll and thumb button are what i want
<danhs> zcat[1]: oh...
<num1_> WDC: how long is a while?
<WDC> ABout 10 minutes
<poomalai> ping.... can anybody help me regarding vlc 5.1 channel problem?
<aaron_carter> danhs: if you want to do remote desktop you need a better solution than xdmcp, try vnc server
<derrich> I've been struggling with audio half-working for an hour or two now, and it's getting really frustrating. It looks like audio is only broken for my user account, it works just fine when I created a new user and logged in. Certain applications work fine, like firefox. Others like mplayer and amarok don't give error messages and act like they're playing audio without problems, but I never actually hear any output. The GNOME sound app
<derrich> works fine, pressing "Test" produces the sustained beep through the speakers. anyone think they can help debug this?
<master_> who hepl me
<num1_> WDC: I'd give it another 10 mins just to make sure it's really frozen
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<Firefishe> What is the gui-based process manager for gnome in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> casao,  check out http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/    btnx lets you do all sorts of neat tricks
<WDC> num1_: Cool. Okay Will do
<Firefishe> equivalent to kpm in kde
<casao> was looking for that in synaptic and didn't find it
<casao> thanks
<vasilisa> @grab master_
<danhs> aaron_carter: what's the benefit of vnc server?
<master_> yes
<vasilisa> Oh that doesnt work here.
<danhs> last time I tried vnc server it seemed much more complex
<danhs> and less powerful too
<zcat[1]> ssh -X >> vnc server
<aaron_carter> danhs: the documentation is better too
<chuckf> Firefishe, system manager might be what you want
<zcat[1]> the main advantage with vnc is you can get to your linux desktop from windows. Other than that I generally use ssh -X
<Firefishe> chuckf: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Terrasque> zcat[1]: it rather depends on 1. that you run X on your client, and 2. that the app will not be running when the client machine is turned off
<poomalai> i am struggling to get 5.1 output in vlc.please somebody help me
<Firefishe> chuckf:  What I need is a process table window.
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<Firefishe> chuckf:  Yep, that's it.  Thaks
<Gregor> aaron_carter: if i unpack the file how i can change the name of the folder to something that doesn't make sence to people can go there
<Firefishe> Thanks
<chuckf> Firefishe, np
<vasilisa> I am going to throw something at master in a moment
<aaron_carter> sudo mv somefile that_is_a_bad_ida
<aaron_carter> Gregor: or sudo mv somefile anotherfile
<Harley^> What happens when the reload repositories FAILS ?
<zcat[1]> Harley^: added a repo lately?
<danhs> zcat[1]: ssh -X can do xwindows forwarding?
<Harley^> zcat[1]: I don't understand your question
<Terrasque> danhs: thats what -X does
<aaron_carter> danhs: yes.. but you need to be running an X-terminal
<poomalai> In VLC media player there is no option for 5.1 output. Any ideas how to get around this..?:-(
<[z]neo> guys can i use fonts from win to hardy, if so how can i add my favorite fonts to ubuntu?
<aaron_carter> danhs: if you are on windows, ssh -X will not work without an X-terminal program running
<zcat[1]> danhs: yes, but as pointed out you need an xserver on the local machine to display it (so won't work for windows) and it gets a bit messy if you shut down the client without closing programs first
<danhs> aaron_carter: ubuntu desktop to ubuntu lappy
<carlos> hola
<aaron_carter> danhs: should work without a problem
<danhs> okay
<tspike> hey guys, is there a terminal command equivalent for the "hide all windows" button?
 * Harley^ was told to use the instruction at http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#enabling_extra_repositories to enable Flash to be seen on a new install of UbuntuStudio running on an AMD 64
<WDC> num1_: Still "searching"
<danhs> after I do ssh -X <laptop address> I just do vnc to laptop address?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i restart mpc so it will load music i've downloaded recently
<jrib> tspike: check out 'man wmctrl' maybe
<Dazed> how can i make a snapshot of my current system so if i screw something up i can get back to this base functional state easily?
<Harley^> When that instuction is followed, and I attempt to RELOAD the repostitories, there is a FAILED error
<SNuxoll> Mr_Bad_News: you don't restart your MPC or MPD
<SNuxoll> Mr_Bad_News: you have it update your library
<Mr_Bad_News> how
<SNuxoll> Mr_Bad_News: what MPC are you using?
<zcat[1]> Harley^: hmmm. remove the repo you added, you should only need to enable universe/multiverse ...
<Mr_Bad_News> idk
<Harley^> Also, the screen for UbuntuStudio looks VERY different from the screen shown inthe instructions
<Mr_Bad_News> i just apt-get install it
<Mr_Bad_News> i use ncmpc
<Harley^> zcat[1]:  the screen for UbuntuStudio looks VERY different from the screen shown inthe instructions
<Terrasque> Dazed: many ways. partimage for making a complete image of the partition. you can also make a copy of /etc and /home, and list out all packages installed.
<tspike> jrib: will check it out
<SNuxoll> Mr_Bad_News: hit Ctrl+U in ncmpc
<zcat[1]> Harley^: that's also a problem.. I've never used studio so I'm just assuming it will work 'mostly
<blackbinary_> My mouse & keyboard turn off and on sometimes (more on then off, lol.) I get the message that each of these USB ports have disconnected (then they reconnect i guess), from syslog. Any idea whats going on?
<SNuxoll> Mr_Bad_News: it'll update your library
<zcat[1]> like plain ubuntu
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<Dazed> i dont want a complete image of the partition, that takes too much space..
<danhs> zcat[1]: wow that's really sweet!  just typing "nautilus" into ssh brings up the browser
<Dazed> do etc and home contain ALL the mission critical files?
<Mr_Bad_News> alright thanks SNuxoll
<bliZZardz> does the Mac4lin plugin work well with Hardy?
<Harley^> Now install of a reload of 49 repositories there is a much lower number
<danhs> zcat[1] aaron_carter: how could I do stuff like have access to gnome_do or whatever using typical keyboard hooks
<danhs> is that possible?
<bliZZardz> i want to know before i go ahead and install(and break my xorrg :P )
<danhs> as if it were a virtual machine on my desk.....
<WDC> I see
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to set a different picture for the splash image after grub loads
<WDC> num1_: Still "searching"
<zcat[1]> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Terrasque> Dazed: depends on setup. It can put stuff in /var and /usr too, but.. um yea.. config, installed progs and user docs will be backed up that way. But partimage is if you want to make sure
<Dazed> Terrasque: How do I list my packages?
<num1_> WDC: hm... this is a tricky problem to solve, any interruptions in the installation process could leave your system unstable
<master_> :(
<WDC> num1_: how fun! lol
<zcat[1]> danhs: you can do the whole login and session thing remotely with xdmcp .. see what ubottu said
<Terrasque> Dazed: dont remember now. I'm sure some brilliant person here knows it. Was something with dpkg
<WDC> num1_: Would being in VMWare change anything?
<danbhfive> !clone > Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed, please see my private message
<danhs> zcat[1]: I'm digging the X tunneling with ssh
<danhs> zcat[1]: I'd just like to figure out how to have a full gdm session over ssh
<num1_> WDC: what does the installation window say? It should give some indication of what step you're on.
<danhs> not just nautilus or whatever
<zcat[1]> danhs: actually ignore what ubottu said, I think it's as easy as adding a package on the client and ticking 'remote login' on the server
<WDC> num1_: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Dazed> sweet thanks
<danhs> zcat[1]: I did that....xnest
<Dazed> last time i went editing a conf file it took me some hours to get er back up and running
<danhs> but you and aaron_carter said that xdmcp is inferior to x tunneling
<edju> Man, it's taking hours to grow a partition!
<danhs> x tunneling seems nifty....I'd just *love* it if there was a way to tunnel a full gnome session
<zcat[1]> danhs: hmmm.. xnest is a local login within a window.. or does it let you do remote logins too?
<danhs> zcat[1]: seems like it allowed me to do remote login with terminal services client
<SNuxoll> I still don't get why KDE seems to take up so much screen estate for me...
<SNuxoll> argh, wrong window
<blackbinary_> My mouse & keyboard turn off and on sometimes (more on then off, lol.) I get the message that each of these USB ports have disconnected (then they reconnect i guess), from syslog. Any idea whats going on?
<zcat[1]> danhs: hmm, cool. I have to play with that more. Usually I just walk over to the other computer ;)
<num1_> WDC: do you mean running VMWare while installing or doing the installation on VMWare?
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<danhs> zcat[1]: desktop setup is nice....two monitors and a nice moouse and keyboard
<WDC> num1_: Ubuntu is under VMWare
<danhs> zcat[1]: I need to do some work on laptop though....I don't want to use crappy interfaces....
<num1_> WDC: then no, I don't think it'll make a difference
<danhs> and I'd like to learn how to do this proprly
<zcat[1]> !repeat | master_ getting a bit irritating
<ubottu> master_ getting a bit irritating: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aaron_carter> danhs: i've only used vnc and its been no problem, there is a lot of documentation on it
<Dazed> whats the proper syntax for this command, cause  when i put this in, it doesnt create the "mypackages" file
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i change the splash image after grub loads?
<WDC> num1_: Okay then. I don't think anything will go bad if I restart NOW, but i'll let it run overnight just to be sure (10:41PM)
<Dazed> ﻿dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<danhs> aaron_carter: after I have x tunneling set, how can I use vnc tho?
<casao> Is there a key code for scroll left/right?
<Mr_Bad_News> and is there a place where you can get cool ones?
<num1_> WDC: iirc searching for orphaned packages is the last task of installation, since it's a non-critical operation you're right in saying there's no harm in restarting now
<master_> :( why ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<master_> <vasilisa> well maybe i should open the source
<tspike> jrib: "wmctrl -k on" works like a charm, thanks
<FloodBot3> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<master_> ı have skystar2 rev 2.6 dvb tv card my os ubuntu 8.04 ver ı setup kaffeine  scan channels transponder but not add channel list
<zcat[1]> !ops | master_ getting a bit irritating
<ubottu> master_ getting a bit irritating: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<danbhfive> Dazed: just run dpkg --get-selections      see if it spits out a bunch of text
<Dazed> it does
<num1_> WDC: deferred processing doesn't take that long usually so I think it's safe to say it's frozen
<Dazed> ive got that
<Flannel> zcat[1]: We're here.
<Dazed> i was gonna copy and paste but it seems like the command is suppsoed to spit out a db file
<zcat[1]> sorry ...
<danbhfive> Dazed are you sure it isnt creating the file?
<master_> why not help me
<Fredd> hey guys just installed new updates from the update manager all of them were xorg related updates and now im sound is just gone
<Mr_Bad_News> is that what its called? the thing that shows after grub loads with the Ubuntu picture and the prograss bar?
<Dazed> im looking root and dont see it
<Goofer> i i was wondering how i would go about recovering data from a lvm spanned over 4 drives with which one of them has failed
<WDC> num1_: Would I need to restart, or CAn I just kill the process somehow?
<zcat[1]> master_: because we don't know the answer!
<num1_> zcat[1]: floodbot handles these guys, why'd you spam the channel with a call to ops?
<WDC> lol
<zcat[1]> sorry...
<Flannel> num1_: Don't worry about it
<master_> ı  age 15 ı want ubuntu
<blackbinary_> My mouse & keyboard turn off and on sometimes (more on then off, lol.) I get the message that each of these USB ports have disconnected (then they reconnect i guess), from syslog. Any idea whats going on?
<master_> watch tv
<WDC> master_: I'm 13. WHAT NOW!
<blackbinary_> master_ so use proper english. Then download it. Finally install and enjoy.
<num1_> master_ what do you mean watch tv?
<blackbinary_> num1_ mythtv
<Flannel> master_: Right now, no one knows the answer to your question.  Ask again every half hour or so, and in the meantime search the forums and google.
<Mr_Bad_News> how can i change the progress bar after grub loads to the one in dapper?
<num1_> WDC: I would recommend restarting, so the changes can take effect
<Mr_Bad_News> or something like in gentoo or knoppix
<Flannel> !usplash | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<num1_> WDC: but if you run the system manager you can kill the update process
<master_> wix
<pawan> how to install vmware or virtualbox
<Dazed> ohhhh
<Gnea> !vbox | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dazed> maybe i need to run it with sudo eh
<Dazed> nope
<num1_> master_ you can download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<aaron_carter> zcat: did you help danhs?
<Mr_Bad_News> where can i get new ones Flannel ?
<Mr_Bad_News> or make my own
<Dazed> GIVE ME FILE CURSED OS
<zcat[1]> aaron_carter: I think he found most of what he wanted..
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: See that wiki page.
<master_> yes
<Goofer> does anyone here know about recovering data from a lvm or should i try again later?
<pawan> i want for hardy
<danhs> zcat[1]: most....
<danbhfive> Dazed: make sure you are in your home directory
<WDC> num1_: What's the process naem?
<danhs> I'm just trying to figure out how to get vnc or x to pipe to desktop
<Dazed> dazed@dazed-desktop:~$
<Dazed> ?
<Gnea> Dazed: ...
<danhs> Before, nautilus was popping up when I entered it into shell
<danhs> now I get a freaky error
<aaron_carter> danhs: whats the error?
<danhs> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<master_> THANK YOU VERY MACH
<master_> :(:(
<num1_> WDC: I have no clue ;) it should be pretty easy to find with common sense
<aaron_carter> danhs: do you have ssh keys set up?
<danhs> aaron_carter: and when I signed in I got this: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/daniel/.Xauthority
<Gnea> !caps | master_
<ubottu> master_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dazed> k, i cd'd to my home dir
<Dazed> still no file
<Dazed> lol
<WDC> I am looking! I got the common snese
<danhs> aaron_carter: I'm not sure....probably no
<Gnea> Dazed: what are you trying to do?
<Dazed> !clone gnea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone gnea
<Slade> !clone > gnea
<ubottu> gnea, please see my private message
<Dazed> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Gnea> enough.
<Dazed> Ya
<Dazed> Anyway, its not creating the file my-packages when i do the command
<aaron_carter> danhs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571809
<tspike> exit
<zcat[1]> aaron_carter: just trying to remember; after you enable remote logins in gdm manager, how do you get to that from the other machine?
<Gnea> Dazed: do you get any standard output without the output?
<zcat[1]> aaron_carter: and what port is it if he truly wants to 'tunnel' it?
<Dazed> yeah
<Dazed> if i put just
<Dazed> dpkg --get-selections
<aaron_carter> zcat[1]: by default it should be port 22
<Dazed> i get an output of all my packs
<zcat[1]> aaron_carter: no, xdmcp not ssh..
<Dazed> just in the terminal window though
<Gnea> Dazed: sounds right. output works fine here too.
<Dazed> when i do the full command ubottu gave me nothing happens
<Fredd> anybody!? lol i cant live without my sound
<aaron_carter> zcat[1]: UDP port 177 and TCP port 6000
<Gnea> dpkg --get-selections > file                     -rw-r--r-- 1 gnea gnea 47090 2008-08-15 21:51 file
<danbhfive> Dazed: nothing should happen, but the file should show up
<zcat[1]> aaron_carter: haha, found it just as you said it
<Dazed> it doesnt
<Gnea> Dazed: surely you didn't copy and paste it...
<danhs> aaron_carter: nice
<WDC> What is the Distrobution Manager's process name?
<Dazed> nope
<Dazed> wait
<Dazed> yes
<Dazed> i copy and pasted the command
<Gnea> you probably caught one of those characters
<Gnea> type it out.
<Dazed> aha
<Dazed> i changed the filename
<Gnea> :)
<Dazed> to what you used
<Flannel> WDC: you mean update-manager?
<Dazed> now i get a permission denied
<Dazed> dazed@dazed-desktop:/home$ sudo dpkg --get-selections > file
<Dazed> bash: file: Permission denied
<Gnea> Dazed: try to type everything on one line... you're making the channel scroll by faster than necessary, please
<WDC> Flannel: The thing that upgrades your OS
<WDC> Flannel: It has frozen on me
<Flannel> Dazed: try cd ~ first.
<Dazed> rgr
<Gnea> Dazed: you're in /home, not /home/dazed
<pawan> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dazed> aha
<Dazed> there she be
<pawan> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dazed> Thanks guys :P
<Fredd> anybody wants to help? just installed xserver updates and my sound has vanished...
<zcat[1]> anyway, my turn to ask a question. Anybody know of a sip client that plays nice with pulseaudio .. everything I've tried so far can only use alsa or oss, and locks out all other access to sound
<Gnea> Dazed: anytime :)
<aaron_carter> zcat[1]: sorry, thats not my bag
<Gnea> Fredd: lsof | grep libasound   do you see any regular programs tying it up?
<danhs> aaron_carter: jeez still not workign with nautilus
<danhs> very frustrating
<kaimerra> can anyone guide me in the right direction to recompile one of my kernel modules?  specifically snd_usb_audio
<zcat[1]> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<aaron_carter> danhs: cat /var/log/syslog | grep naut
<Gnea> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<danhs> aaron_carter: I mean the xwindows port forwarding of nautilus
<Nixk490> what is the wine chat?
<Dazed> How can I set it to always show hidden files and folders
<Gnea> Nixk490: #winehq
<Fredd> Gnea: what u mean regular?
<Nixk490> ty
<Gnea> Fredd: anything non-gnome related... pulseaudio, perhaps?
<aaron_carter> danhs: do you want to look at a specific directory on another machine?
<Fredd> Gnea: no pulseaudio but i will paste it anyways...1sec
<Dazed> Terrasque: When I try to copy my /etc folder i get a read error on "private"
<Gnea> !pastebin | Fredd
<ubottu> Fredd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dazed> Terrasque: Can I skip that one or do I have to sudo something
<zcat[1]> not much activity on #openwengo either..
<Terrasque> Dazed: you have to be root to read all the files
<Fredd> Gnea: stop it lol im not an idiot..
<Dazed> I thought I was root
<Gnea> Fredd: calm down, i didn't know... better to be safe than sorry :P
<Dazed> How do I give myself the powah? :D
<kcman> is there a program in ubuntu that works like itunes?
<Fredd> Gnea:  haha its alright ;] here http://pastebin.com/d60bb9421
<zcat[1]> !sudo | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kcman> dazed hold the positive and the neg at the sametime
<kcman> that outda do it
<Dazed> while copy-pasting?
<Dazed> would launch nautilus with sudo do it too?
<Fredd> Gnea: on the first restart i had like a red screen with blue lines on startup and there was no sound ofcourse so i restarted and the screen is gone and sound is still gone too
<kcman> is there an itunes for ubuntu???
<Fredd> u think 1 more restart will do it lol?
<Fredd> kcman: banshee!
<Infinito-> Dazed, yes
<Gnea> Fredd: try:  kill -9 7131
<zcat[1]> kcman: rhythmbox is kinda similar..
<Gnea> Fredd: that npviewer.bin looks like the problem
<kcman> guys is there one that is easy to use
<Fredd> no such procsser
<zcat[1]> rb not easy enough for you?
<Dazed> hahaha... the terminal explodes angrily when i do gksu nautilus
<Gnea> Fredd: try this then: killall -9 npviewer.bin
<sven> hi
<sven> do somebody help me?
<zcat[1]> !ask | sven
<ubottu> sven: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fredd> npviewer.bin: no process killed
<Gnea> Fredd: what other sound programs are you trying to run?
<Dazed> had to put a slash at the end to tell it what dir to start in
<Fredd> how do u know its .bin again?
<Gnea> Fredd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<sven> i am with a adware in my usb flash and would eraser this autorun.ini.How do?
<Fredd> Gnea: i tried core sound pres the test "button"..firefox, banshee, and totem
<Gnea> Fredd: for name in $(ps ux | awk '/npviewer.bin/ && !/awk/ {print $2}'); do kill "$name"; done
<Infinito-> Dazed, 'sudo nautilus' , and you'll have a nautilus instance with more the permissions.
<Dazed> hmm
<Dazed> ive got unclosable windows going on now :\
<SilverStreak> anyone have any experience with the latest xpad drivers? I have a wired 360 controller that works until it's disconnected, and when it's reconnected it is not recognized as anything
<Fredd> Gnea: u cant be sure there is like so many pages
<sven> help me?
<Dazed> 2 nautilus windows that are immune to my powers of closing :P
<Gnea> SilverStreak: when you remove it, is the xpad driver still loaded?
<Gnea> Fredd: sure i can, i have sound issues now and then
<SilverStreak> Gnea: I believe so, because the log does not show a disconnect regarding the xpad drivers
<zcat[1]> sven: plug it in and a window or desktop icon for the drive should appear after about 10 seconds..
<_numbers_> does anyone use a 42 inch lcd on ubuntu?
<Fredd> Gnea: killed it..no sound still
<Gnea> SilverStreak: when you remove it, try a:  sudo rmmod xpad
<Fredd> shall i restart lol?
<Gnea> Fredd: what about this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<SilverStreak> Gnea: It hangs
<Gnea> SilverStreak: oooo...open another terminal and type dmesg... anything weird at the end?
<Fredd> Gnea: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Gnea> Fredd: lol
<SilverStreak> Gnea: Yes, let me pastebin it
<zcat[1]> sven: doubleclick the desktop icon if you have to, click once on the autorun file to select it, then right-click and select 'delete' .. then go to the trash shortcut and empty trash..
<djlenoir> I just built a new PC to run Ubuntu 8.04 and I can't get it to install. I am stuck in a loop with ata errors. Can someone assist me please?
<Gnea> SilverStreak: k
<Fredd> Gnea: wut?
<zcat[1]> sven: then close the window and right-click / unmount the drive so you can safely unplug it
<Gnea> Fredd: sorry, laughing at the situation...
<zcat[1]> djlenoir: sounds like you plugged in or jumpered something wrong
<Fredd> Gnea: i know, this is always happening to me with just sound..since the first time i installed ubuntu in my life
<Gnea> Fredd: do you have a /etc/init.d/artsd ?
<sven> zcat[1] no, is following...he appear a adware and want remove...
<SilverStreak> Gnea: It's long, almost 500 lines: http://pastebin.com/d2d4cb057
<Fredd> Gnea: no
<djlenoir> zcat[1]: I thought that something like that was possible also so I ditched all PATA devices and bought two new SATA hard drives and SATA DVD-RWs. I only have SATA devices now.
<sven> zcat[1] the aoturun.ini emulate a image with the publicity
<djlenoir> The first error that I get when it starts is ata1.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<Dazed> So you still want to cyber, Gnea?
<Dazed> oops wrong window
<zcat[1]> rofl..
<bazhang> sven, what is the issue
<Gnea> Fredd: try this then: killall -9 artsd
<sven> zcat[1] just tried format, but don't eraser...how do?
<Gnea> Dazed: pardon?
<Dazed> lol
<Dazed> sorry
<Goofer> so does anyone know how to recover data from a lvm?
<Fredd> Gnea: i actually even thought of removing my sound card to stop the conflict between my onboard and sound card but those bastards made it so its like if you remove the sound card u could never put it back on
<Dazed> im attention starved
<bazhang> !lol > Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed, please see my private message
<Fredd> Gnea: sec
<Fredd> Gnea: that gave me no errors lol
<Fredd> still no sound
<snowveil> can anyone recommend a decent, relatively inexpensive, flatbed scanner with Slide/negative capabilities supported by ubuntu?
<Gnea> Dazed: heh, perhaps you should find a more social channel on another network for that
<Dazed> But I <3 you :(((
<Drood> Hello
<Drood> is this the help channel
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I would like to have voice conversations in MSN or AIM in Ubuntu, how can I?
<bazhang> !ot | Dazed
<ubottu> Dazed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Dazed, please take chat elsewhere
<SilverStreak> Gnea: have you had a chance to go through my dmesg output yet?
<bobertdos> Ues it is, Drood. How may we be of service?
<Gnea> SilverStreak: oh yeah, that crashed it. you will need to reboot... but when you do, you should really update your system
<djhash> Drood: this is the Ubuntu Help channel..
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I can put a block on a package so it won't automatically be installed ?
<Samus_Aran> Drood, where's my car ?
<Gnea> SilverStreak: 2.6.24-21 is out now
<_numbers_> ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso, is this fine for an asus p5e with intel core 2 quad q6600 2.40ghz 8mb ???
<Drood> Hi, i just switched from windows to ubuntu, and so far im liking it, if found replacements for all my windows applications, only problem im having i s i cant see my second hard drive, i have pictures and some other stuff there.Can someone help me with this?
<zcat[1]> sven: I'm a little puzzled. I didn't think ubuntu would autorun anything off a USB rive
<wols> _numbers_: for a server, yes
<Gnea> _numbers_: yeah
<_numbers_> thnx
<SilverStreak> Gnea: I'll try a kernel update; it's not showing updates now but an apt-get update should show it
<_numbers_> ;)
<Fredd> brb
<bobertdos> Drood: Your second hard drive is NTFS, yes?
<Gnea> SilverStreak: nod, i saw it show up today
<Drood> correct
<Drood> it is NTFS
<bazhang> Gnea, that is in proposed, correct?
<_numbers_> will i be able to use a big screen tv lcd with this setup with no problems?
<bazhang> _numbers_, sure
<bobertdos> Drood: Go into a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<_numbers_> bazhang thnx
<bazhang> np
<sven> zcat[1] would can send a image for understand better?
<Gnea> bazhang: errah.. how would i figure that?
<djhash> bazhang: I thought the server edition doesn't come installed with Xorg..
<bazhang> sven, there is no adware for ubuntu
<SilverStreak> Gnea: Was there ever a 2.6.24.20? I seem to have .19 installed, and it's not showing any updates yet
<sven> bazhang, no ubuntu, but in my pendriver...
<Samus_Aran> Drood: do you require write support for it, or is reading/copying the files sufficient ?
<Gnea> SilverStreak: i think they skipped it. this is what i'm showing: Version: 2.6.24-21.40
<bazhang> SilverStreak, only in the not fully tested proposed repo
<SilverStreak> thanks guys. :D
<bazhang> Gnea, check if you have proposed enabled
<Drood> well i would like to have write access, so i can use the actual har drive
<Drood> Disk /dev/sda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
<Drood> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
<Drood> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Drood> Disk identifier: 0xb3333db0
<Drood>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Drood> /dev/sda1   *           1        9553    76734441   83  Linux
<FloodBot3> Drood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> djhash, thats right
<Drood> /dev/sda2            9554        9964     3301357+   5  Extended
<SilverStreak> I'll try updating it tomorrow, thanks for your help Gnea and bazhang
<bobertdos> !paste > Drood
<ubottu> Drood, please see my private message
<bazhang> Drood, paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> bazhang: heh, yup, got 'em all checked
<Mr_Bad_News> https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765
<Drood> oops sorry
<Mr_Bad_News> i just did that and now when i boot up i still get the ubuntu studio splash and after it loads i just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<num1> lol, like 4 guys jumped on Drood
<Mr_Bad_News> mpd starts up
<Mr_Bad_News> but i cant do anything
<Mr_Bad_News> https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765
<bobertdos> Drood: Now, your NTFS partiton is not there.
<djlenoir> If I have a 64-bit system, can I load 32-bit Ubuntu without a problem or should I download the 64-bit edition?
<Gnea> bazhang: got used to having newer stuff when i used to run debian sid - i like the proposed because they're not quite as fragile
<bazhang> djlenoir, sure
<Drood> correct, thats part of the problem
<Samus_Aran> djlenoir: I use 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit at home, and 64bit Ubuntu Server at work.  both are fine
<Drood> i know its connected well and everything cause right before switching to ubuntu it was there
<Samus_Aran> djlenoir: if you use 32bit Ubuntu, you will have more application compatibility
<Samus_Aran> djlenoir: e.g. Wine, games, 3rd party apps (Flash for example)
<bobertdos> Drood: is it possible that Ubuntu's partitioner overwrote the partition?
<Samus_Aran> djlenoir: and if you use 64bit, you will gain some speed and large memory handling
<djlenoir> Ok thanks. I was thinking maybe 32-bit Ubuntu was having compatibility problems with my hardware. I guess that is not the problem. If I list my hardware details, will that assist in troubleshooting?
<Drood> what does that imply
<Mr_Bad_News>   Selection    Alternative
<Mr_Bad_News> -----------------------------------------------
<Mr_Bad_News>           1    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<Mr_Bad_News>  +        2    /usr/lib/usplash/ubuntustudio-theme.so
<Mr_Bad_News> *         3    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-fingerprint.so
<FloodBot3> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Drood> it wasnt a partition, its a whole separate ahrd drive
<Mr_Bad_News> what does the + mean?
<Gnea> Drood: then it's probably not /dev/sda
<Mr_Bad_News> i set it to use fingerprint.so
<Samus_Aran> Drood: is /dev/sda5 your NTFS partition ?
<Drood> i dont know what that means, i literally just finished installing ubuntu 2 hourts ago
<Drood> never used it before
<ne00> hi everybody. i have installed ubuntu on my new laptop (got it today, its an ACER ASPIRE 5570Z) but the wireless wont work. I have an Atheros wireless card. There is a solution online but the file they tell us to wget only contains a README file... nothing else!! HELP :(
<Gnea> Drood: okay - here's a quick rundown on how linux handles devices: the /dev directory holds a ton of files that point to your hardware. /dev/sda points to your first hard drive (sometimes it's real SCSI and usually it's emulated), /dev/sdb would be the second, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd ... the numbers (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 ...) are your partitions on those drives
<wols> !madwifi | ne00
<ubottu> ne00: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ne00> thanks mate
<bobertdos> Drood: This was a normal install of Hardy, right? You formatted using Ext3, correct?
<Gnea> Drood: so, you say you have more than one hard drive connected to the system?
<Drood> yes 2 hardrives
<Gnea> Drood: ok, try this (and please, use the pastebin this time! :) ): fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Fredd> Gnea: hi
<Drood> i dont rememebr, i just put the cd in, and installed, reformated the disk where ubuntu went into, the other i left alone
<Gnea> Fredd: yo
<bazhang> Drood, paste.ubuntu.com
<Fredd> Gnea: so what u think my problem is lol?
<Gnea> Fredd: well, is your onboard enabled as well?
<Samus_Aran> Drood: sudo fdisk -l | grep -i ntfs
<Fredd> its always..dont even know to remove it
<Fredd> is it possible to just disbale it out of the system completely? from bios or something
<Drood> gnea, nothing happened
<Samus_Aran> Drood: that should list any devices which contain NTFS partitions
<Gnea> Fredd: check your bios - i'm thinking that perhaps your alsa is set to use the other card as the default
<djlenoir> Abit IP35-E (bios 18), Intel E6750. 4x1GB DDR2800, BFG 8800GTS 512MB, 2x640GB SATA WD Caviar HDDs, 2xLG SATA DVD-RWs, PCP&C 510SLI PS. SB Audigy2 ZS Platinum. Again, the problem is "ata1.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" and then more related errors.
<Drood> samus do i paste it as a whole or are those 2 diff commands
<siriusnova> hello
<Fredd> Gnea: nope..i checked asoundconf over and over
<Fredd> Gnea: i even installed asoundconf-gtk to be very sure lol
<Gnea> Drood: okay.... have you found the pastebin site alright? got another command i'd like you to run, but this one is a bit more intense
<Samus_Aran> Drood: paste that into your terminal on one line.  it will ask for your password, put it in and hit enter again.  then it will list some devices starting with /dev
<Drood> it isnt
<siriusnova> i have a question, i have ubuntu installed on my internal ssd on my 4gb eee pc, however i have an 8gb SD card, is there any way to "grow" the / partition so it uses the sdhc as well as the internal flash?
<Gnea> Fredd: cat /proc/asound/cards  <-- how many cards listed?
<wols> siriusnova: lvm
<Drood> its not reponsidng to anything i put in the terminal
<siriusnova> wols?
<Samus_Aran> Drood: what do you mean by not responding ?
<Drood> well atleast not those last 2 commands
<Gnea> Drood: you have firefox running?
<Drood> yes i do
<wols> siriusnova: I just answered your question
<Fredd> Gnea: 2, brb though gotta help outa the old fellah
<Gnea> Drood: ok, kill the terminal and start a new one
<Gnea> Fredd: np
<Mr_Bad_News> https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765
<Drood> to "kill" i just type exit right
<tritium> siriusnova: it's an acronym for "Logical Volume Management"
<Mr_Bad_News> i followed that guide and i still cant get the usplash image working
<Gnea> just click on the X on the upper-right :)
<Mr_Bad_News> its still using ubuntu-studio
<andrew232123> how can i remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic" without removing "linux-generic"???
<wols> Drood: how would you do that if it's not responding
<Samus_Aran> Drood: if you are typing in the terminal, it is not "not responding"
<FAJALOU> i am trying to see all of the windows share in ubuntu.  Currently i have to go to smb://down/users to see the share, but i used to be able to just navigate to smb://down and everything would show up...  How can i make it so that everything thing shared on the downstairs is viewable to me under smb://down?
<wols> Mr_Bad_News: we don't support Ubuntu studio here
<Drood> o ok, sorry
<Mr_Bad_News> that shouldnt matter
<Drood> k so i just opened a new one
<Mr_Bad_News> its just the usplash image
<wols> Mr_Bad_News: it does
<Samus_Aran> Drood: if you type a command, and press enter, and it doesn't seem to do anything -- that means "it succeeded"  =p
<wols> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Drood> ohh..
<Drood> lol
<Samus_Aran> that's a Unix thing.  no output from a command means it did what you asked it to do
<Gnea> Drood: this is linux - there's 50 different ways to perform a single task - the simplest are usually the most effective :)
<Mr_Bad_News> im trying to change usplash images
<Mr_Bad_News> its just using studios
<sven> do somebody received my image for trying help me?
<Samus_Aran> if you typed the command exactly as I said, and it displayed nothing, then it didn't find any NTFS partitions
<andrew232123> anyone?
<Gnea> Drood: well, 50 might be an exxageration sometimes ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i make it use fingerprint
<Drood> ok so should i try again with does commands
<Drood> *those
<Samus_Aran> Drood: sudo fdisk -l
<wols> Drood: sudo fdisk -l    pastebin the full output
<Gnea> Drood: ok, first of all, get the pastebin site up in firefox
<Gnea> !pastebin | Drood
<ubottu> Drood: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Drood> i did already
<Drood> its up
<Gnea> excellent.
<andrew232123> whats the different between "linux" and "linux-generic"?
<Samus_Aran> Drood: give us the address
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: be patient
<andrew232123> in synaptic
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Samus_Aran> Drood: when you input the text there, it should give you the specific address for just that one paste
<Gnea> Drood: ok, make the terminal maximized (you'll see why in a bit), then type this command: dmesg
<Gnea> Drood: then cut and paste it all into the pastebin site
<Mr_Bad_News> there is a + next to ubuntus studio splash image and a * next to the one i want what does that mean?
<Mr_Bad_News> i followed this guide https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37879/
<sven> please
<sven> help me
<bazhang> sven, what is the issue
<Drood> i coudlnt copy it all, some of it wasnt there
<Gnea> sven: what?
<Gnea> Drood: did you scroll up all the way?
<Drood> yeah
<sven> publicity in my usb flash
<wols> !pastebinit
<sven> i would want remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Gnea> Drood: hrm - try this then:   dmesg -s20000
<Drood> it only saved up to a certain amount before it overwrites i believe
<wols> Drood: install pastebinit and use it
<bazhang> sven, there is no adware in ubuntu.
<cebol_cutez> hi
<wols> Drood: you're right. it's a ring buffer. check /var/log/kern.log
<djlenoir> Abit IP35-E (bios 18), Intel E6750. 4x1GB DDR2800, BFG 8800GTS 512MB, 2x640GB SATA WD Caviar HDDs, 2xLG SATA DVD-RWs, PCP&C 510SLI PS. SB Audigy2 ZS Platinum. Again, the problem is "ata1.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" and then more related errors.
<sven> it are in flash, bazhang
<andrew232123> do i gotta beg to get a simple answer?
<bazhang> djlenoir, this is from livecd?
<Gnea> Drood: that's a default thing - the -s flag allows you to increase the buffer (it hides it, it takes time to overwrite it)
<bazhang> sven, then format the usb key
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37881/
<sven> yes, but don't leave...
<bazhang> andrew232123, need a question
<bazhang> sven I wont leave
<sven> it emulation a driver what store all information autorun.inf
<andrew232123> how can i remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic" without removing "linux-generic"?
<djlenoir> bazhang: This is from the 32-bit version of Ubuntu CD that I downloaded. It worked on my old crappy PC, but when I try on this new PC that is what I get (with other errors following)
<Drood> is that one ok?
<djlenoir> bazhang: I choose the try before installing option.
<bazhang> djlenoir, try the alternate cd installer
<vnix> Someone help me please. How to solve the "can't mount volume" and previously it was okie.
<andrew232123> "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic" depends on "linux-generic" and vice-versa
<Gnea> Drood: oh yes, that is just fine - are your hard drives IDE or SATA?
<bazhang> andrew232123, why do you need to remove that
<Samus_Aran> Drood: you are pasting the "dmesg" command, where is the "sudo fdisk -l" command ?
<vnix> Someone help me please. How to solve the "can't mount volume" and previously it was ok (NTFS) and it's my external HDD.
<djlenoir> bazhang: Ok I will search for the alternate install CD now
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: we don't care about that anymore.
<Drood> well the one where ubuntu is isntalled , the 80gb one is IDE, the secondary hard drive ,120gb is SATA
<andrew232123> cause i want to use my own custom wireless drivers and install the new nvidia drivers
<bazhang> !alternate | djlenoir
<ubottu> djlenoir: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: why not ?  all we need is the device name, then adding a line to /etc/fstab
<wols> sven: ubuntu doesn't care about autorun.inf
<bazhang> vnix, dont repeat so often
<djlenoir> bazhang: thanks!
<Gnea> Drood: okay - check your SATA cable to/from the motherboard - it might not be adjusted right or maybe the cable itself is bad
<vnix> sorry bazhang I was trying to update my question
<sven> bazhang???
<bobertdos> vnix: Did Windows crash the last time you were in it or did the drive get abruptly unplugged?
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37883/
<Drood> there it is
<vnix> don think so
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: yeah, if his SATA drive would show up correctly
<bazhang> sven, just format the usb key. there is not autorun for ubuntu
<bosan4edos> Hello people i need some program to make the Picture CLEAN plz !! i run ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> sven ie no adware etc.
<vnix> do I have to safely remove my portable drive in order to run in Ubuntu?
<Drood> Gnea, it was working right before i installed this OS
<bazhang> bosan4edos, use gimp
<sven> yes, but i run shitWindows
<bazhang> sven no cursing here
<wols> sven: that's unfortunate but we don't support windows
<Fredd> Gnea: alright where were you? i ran that command and i got 2 cards listed, i do know that 2 cards are listed but ofcourse 1 is selected
<bazhang> sven that is not a problem for ##windows not here
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: how do you know it isn't showing up, we don't have the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<wols> Samus_Aran: we do
<Samus_Aran> where ?
<bobertdos> vnix: Well, not usually, but sometimes when a drive doesn't unmount properly from Windows, Ubuntu won't mount it afterwards because it's still flagged as busy.
<wols> Samus_Aran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37883/
<sven> lol, i know...sorry, but this will have with windows?
<wols> bobertdos: no. it's flagged as unclean
<andrew232123> bazhang, is there a reason why linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic depend on the linux kernel and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-generic dont
<vnix> so how can i solve this in Ubuntu? thanks
<bazhang> sven dont ask about windows here.
<wols> sven: we don't care about windows problems here. ask ##windows
<Gnea> Drood, Samus_Aran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37885/
<bobertdos> wols: Well, same difference.
<wols> bobertdos: no. busy is different from unclean
<Samus_Aran> wols: okay.  thanks.
<sven> ok
<Gnea> Fredd: try hooking speakers up to the other one, see if sound is coming out of it
<Drood> that means it is connected right
<Drood> the sata link up part
<Samus_Aran> Drood: at this point your best bet is to restart the computer and check the BIOS screen for hard drive detection, to make sure it is seeing your drive
<wols> vnix: not well at all
<Samus_Aran> Drood: fiddle with the wiring if it does not see it
<wols> vnix: at least if the partition is ntfs
<Gnea> Drood: no, that means that something is wrong.
<bazhang> andrew232123, you can check packages.ubuntu.com for a nice graphical representation of why that is the case
<Drood> damn
<sven> sorry, my issue don't was about those thing...
<vnix> is it good If I make the partition become FAT32?
<Drood> k, ill prolly be back, thansk for your help
<sven> but about my usb flash...!!!!!
<andrew232123> thats going to tell me what i already know
<bazhang> sven format it.
<bobertdos> wols: I know, but it doesn't really make a difference for the sake of the question
<Initial_M> hi guys, just want to ask if it necessary to install pulse audio manager, and if it is, what does it for?
<andrew232123> what depends on what
<wols> sven: do you have a ubuntu problem happening in ubuntu? if not please stop asking
<Drood> wait, could it just be im missing drivers for it ?
<bazhang> sven, you have an answer. please stop repeating your question.
<Gnea> Drood: try to refrain from swearing in here too, it's frowned upon (kids 'n all..)
<Gnea> Drood: nope, the drivers are fine - it's a hardware issue
<Drood> oo sorry
<Gnea> no problem
<sven> all right...
<wols> Drood: depends on the sata controller
<bobertdos> vnix: Nah, you don't want to do that.
<Samus_Aran> Drood: it appears that the drive lost its connection.  just reboot and fiddle with wiring until the BIOS shows you the second hard drive, then boot back into Ubuntu
<Drood> ok, ill check again, if that doesnt work, do you think changing the sata port would help ?
<Gnea> Drood: it might
<Drood> ok
<Samus_Aran> Drood: try that first, yes.  often one port is faulty
<Samus_Aran> Drood: also swap power cables
<sven> bye people...
<sven> thanks
<Gnea> good idea..
<Drood> ok
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i remove a usplash image?
<Samus_Aran> Drood: you can do this to monitor the hardware as you fiddle with it live, if you like:
<Initial_M> hi guys, just want to ask if it necessary to install pulse audio manager, and if it is, what does it for?
<Gnea> vnix: FAT32 is... wrong. :)
<Drood> i just find it weird that i had just put all my stuff into that hard drive specifically to have it when i insalled ubuntu
<Dazed> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Samus_Aran> dmesg -watch -n 0.5 'dmesg|tail -n 20'
<Drood> woudlnt moving it while the pc is on, mess up someting, i know its suppsoed ot be hot swapable but..
<Gnea> Drood: it's possible that the cable came loose when you put it back together
<IndyGunFreak> Initial_M: by contrast, a lot of people are removign it and using ALSA, because of the problems it has caused
<bazhang> Dazed, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<Samus_Aran> Drood: that will keep monitoring the kernel messages every half second, so fiddle with the cables and see if the drive reappears
<Drood> i never took it apart lol
<Dazed> i need real people to harrass tbh
<Gnea> lol
<bazhang> Dazed, not here.
<Goofer> is pulseaudio going to be included in the next version of ubuntu?
<vnix> I see.. so if I want to share my portable device for both linux and windows.. NTFS the best?
<Samus_Aran> Drood: we set up our drive array with the computer on  =p
<Dazed> I didn't even say anything.
<Samus_Aran> Drood: 8x1TB SATA disks
<Drood> WOW
<Gnea> Drood: well, there is *ONE* thing that you CAN try, without opening the case up....
<Drood> just wondering, does anyone here play wow on linux ?
<Drood> Hitting the case ?
<Gnea> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Samus_Aran>   786.49 GiB used ( 14.1% ) | 4795.14 GiB free ( 85.9% ) |  /mnt/F6K
<Initial_M> IndyGunFreak> because in my case before if i dont have pulse audio mngr. sometimes my sound is not working until now.. but much better if i have, so i dont know why it's like that
<bobertdos> vnix: Well, Ubuntu doesn't really care what file system it is. It's more important where Windows is concerned.
<Drood> !wow
<Gnea> Drood: heh, no.. you can change the way the linux kernel handles the devices by re-routing the IRQs
<Samus_Aran> Drood: just open up the case while it's on, you won't hurt anything
<Samus_Aran> Drood: our computer case is open 24/7
<IndyGunFreak> Initial_M: don't know, i personally think pulse was not ready for Hardy, but i don't make those decisions, i've chosen to stick w/ Alsa
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: no..
<Drood> k ill reboot, and go into the BIOS to see it the sata hard drive is detected.
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: ?
<sysdoc> Hey guys can someone direct me to some instructions on how to correctly use LABEL= in fstab? (need labeling to keep track of all the partitions...:)
<Drood> and where would i monitor if the device is detected
<vnix> so now I have to go to Windows and properly remove my drives and restart again in order to use my device properly is it?
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: do you work in IT?
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: why do you ask ?
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: it's just a yes/no question.
<Samus_Aran> the case is just a dust cover
<Initial_M> IndyGunFreak = so what is the best way then, and thanks btw, is there a way for me to choose?
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: one which I'm not going to answer to you without good reason
<Samus_Aran> only thing you need to watch out for when dealing with the open computer is static discharge, which is fine to just touch the case beforehand
<IndyGunFreak> Initial_M: system/prefs/sound... then make sure your apps are set to use alsa(like pidgin, audacious, vlc, etc.)
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: Because I do, and I am acutely aware of how dangerous opening a case while it's turned on.
<zcat[1]> Samus_Aran: I generally aim to have one had on the case as long as I'm handling any othr component..
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: oh please, do enlighten me how opening a case is "dangerous"
<Gnea> The case should be turned off, the power cord disconnected, and the flea power ejected before taking it off.
<bazhang> take hardware chat elsewhere please
<Initial_M> IndyGunFreak = tnx bro..
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: clearly, you are not a real tech. yes, let's just end this discussion now.
<Goofer> well actually if you asked me it would be better to leave it plugged in but with the power turned off so it is still grounded
<Mr_Bad_News> what can you use to open a .so file?
<Mr_Bad_News> or edit it
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: bull---.  =)  I've opened dozens of computers while they run, and have had 0 issues.  they are fully grounded, PSUs are grounded, the motherboards are grounded.
 * IndyGunFreak his case has not had a side on it in about 4mo..lol
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: SATA drives are fully hot-swappable.
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: internal or external
<qr> Mr_Bad_News: that's a shared object file, like a .dll on windows.  You generally don't "open" them.
<bazhang> offtopic
<Gnea> language
<Samus_Aran> IndyGunFreak: our computer has not been closed for, hm, 9 years
<Mr_Bad_News> a
<zcat[1]> Gnea: outside of the PSU there is no voltage inside a computer greater than +-12v ...
<paula> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu Studio 8.04.1 x64, for some reason I can't install official Adobe Flash player or Skype
<bazhang> samus gnea please take this to hardware channel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | paula
<ubottu> paula: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Gnea> bazhang: already did.
<ss23> So im a complete noob, and I need some help transfering some files from my windows computer, to this one
<bazhang> Gnea, merci
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: an re your insult: clearly you are not in the real world and do not have much of an understanding of electricity.
<ss23> I have no idea how to even get started. I couldnt understand the samba stuff
<bazhang> Samus_Aran, stop.
<zcat[1]> ss23: easiest answer; get a flash drive or burn a DVD
<Gnea> !ot | Samus_Aran
<ubottu> Samus_Aran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> ss23,  easy way. Install ssh on ubuntu, and winscp on windows.
<paula> IndyGunFreak: yGunFreak> !flash64 | paula
<paula> <ubottu> paula: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<paula> * masterloki has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<paula> * Elijah has quit (Connection timed out)
<paula> * dany (n=dany@APointe-a-Pitre-103-1-11-145.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<paula> * andrew232123 has quit ("Leaving")
<FloodBot3> paula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paula> * ss23 (n=ss23@121-72-2-213.dsl.telstraclear.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> Gnea: so come to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Dr_willis> ss23,  thumbdrive is easy also :)
<Goofer> so does anyone know how to recover files from a lvm which had 1 of 4 hard drives fail, or is able to point me in the correct direction to recover the files
<Gnea> Samus_Aran: you got it.
<IndyGunFreak> paula: ?..d id you need something
<ss23> Mmmk Ill try that one Dr_willis
<ss23> Thumb drive means I have to go find it, and that could be londer then an install
<Foshizzle> how do i unpack rpm files
<paula> Indy:
<paula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37887/
<djlenoir> What is the difference between the original 8.04 and the 8.04.1 CD that is available now?
<bazhang> Foshizzle, you dont
<Foshizzle> how do i run the
<Foshizzle> m
<bazhang> Foshizzle, use synaptic; those are for redhat fedora suse etc
<IndyGunFreak> paula: you're not making sense
<alistair> Hi can anyone tell me whats a common utility/chat client between PC on a local network eg Winxp to Linux?
<zcat[1]> Samus_Aran: Just for the record I would not generally suggest people go opening up computers though because 1) many people don't know the difference between 'computer' and 'monitor' and 2) it's pretty easy to do major ESD damage if you don't know how to handle things safely.
<bazhang> Foshizzle, what package
<alistair> Just for passing network messages
<paula> Indy: the infor seems to be for FF2, and doesn't seem to like FF3
<Foshizzle> nasm
<IcemanV9> djlenoir: 8.04.1 has the latest updates added that 8.04 does not have.
<bazhang> Foshizzle, what is that
<IndyGunFreak> paula: ok..
<Foshizzle> netwide assembler
<paula> = is running all AMD/ATI if that makes any difference
<bazhang> Foshizzle, check packages.ubuntu.com or synaptic package manager first
<Foshizzle> i found it
<bazhang> Foshizzle, trying to use rpm on ubuntu will bring you grief
<Foshizzle> is there anyway to get oblivion to work?
<Foshizzle> tes 4 oblivion
<bazhang> Foshizzle, via wine?
<Foshizzle> it crashes
<zcat[1]> via vbox?
<qr> Foshizzle: ask in #winehq
<bazhang> Foshizzle, check the appdb
<zcat[1]> vbox is cheating...
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<_numbers_> after ubuntu install it sits at a screen $ _ after i use my login password, why does the OS not start up ??
<blizzardman1219> hello, i need help configuring my network with my WPA encryption. does anyone know how to help?
<zcat[1]> !wpa
<Samus_Aran> alistair: winpopup linpopup are perhaps what you want, but personally I think they stink.  just use Gaim and whatever protocol you like (AIM, Jabber, ICQ, etc.)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qr> Foshizzle: if wine can't do it you can also try cedega, which is a commercial version of wine specifically for gaming (although it costs money)
<[ipc]-michael> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<alistair> Samus_Aran, tks vm.
<blizzardman1219> yes zcat[1], i've looked at all of that, and nothing has helped. i've tried the wpa_supplicant, wpa_gui, wpa_cli, and another method and i still seem to have failed
<_numbers_> after ubuntu install it sits at a screen $ _ after i use my login password, why does the OS not start up ?? can someone help please? im tired of formatting. it just sits at a dos screen
<zcat[1]> blizzardman1219: that's weird. I can't even remember setting anything up, as near as I can remember I just connected to my AP, it prompted for a password, and everything was sweet..
<Foshizzle> how much mone
<Foshizzle> money
<bazhang> Foshizzle, for what
<Foshizzle> cedega
<qr> _numbers_: try typing exec gnome-session
<zcat[1]> .. perhaps it got set up when I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras or something..
<frybye> hi - anybody got cheese to work on a eeePc 701?? [Seems to be nobody in #ubuntu-eeepc just now..]
<bazhang> Foshizzle, that is not an ubuntu support question
<bazhang> Foshizzle, ask the cedega people
<_numbers_> qr ok i will try thnx
<Foshizzle> ..
<blizzardman1219> zcat[1]: it is very strange, and very annoying. i have yet to achieve internet access on my ubuntu computer (hardy) and i am looking forward to the day that i do finally get it working.
 * Pelo is distraught 
<ToS> guaaackkk....!
<ToS> ubuntu...!
<Pelo> blizzardman1219, what kind of connection ?
<ToS> lo que manda es debian..!
<Pelo> !es | ToS
<ubottu> ToS: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zcat[1]> blizzardman1219: turn off wpa temporarily and establish if you can make any kind of connection at all.. perhaps your wifi drivers are simply not working?
<warriorforgod> Does anybody have a good tutorial on forwarding something from my ubuntu host to a vm that is using NAT?
<Pelo> my boot hangs for 10-15 secs when reaching  "* Loading manual drivers ..."
<linuxadmin> Hi. Does anyone know if Debian adds it's own patches to the Vanilla Linux kernel ?
<Samus_Aran> alistair: hm ?
<casao> Does anyone know of an all-in-one window IM client? Something like mini-aim for Windows, with the buddy list and conversations all in one window
<bazhang> linuxadmin, ask in #debian
<slammed87d21> how do i install a bin file?
<blizzardman1219> zcat[1]: i'll try that i guess... how would i get the encryption back up once i've taken it down?
<Samus_Aran> casao: is Gaim not that ?
<Pelo> linuxadmin,  you'd have to ask in #debian I guess
<linuxadmin> <bazhang> I have
<casao> no, it's not, gaim has 2 windows
<djlenoir> casao: Pidgin works in Windows too
<casao> a buddy list and a conversation window
<zcat[1]> blizzardman1219: however you set it up the first time?
<casao> i want one window, like miniaim
<bazhang> linuxadmin, this is ubuntu support not debian
<Samus_Aran> casao: there plugins for IRC clients to access other messaging systems as if they're just another IRC server ?
<casao> I'm using Netbook remix
<newclimb2> my computer doesn't recognize de projector when I plug on it anybody can help me?
<casao> Samus_Aran: that could do it, i'll think about it
<slammed87d21> how do i install a bin file?
<Pelo> slammed87d21, put the .bin file in your desktop ,  open a termianl,  cd Desktop , sudo chmod +x filename.bin ,  sudo ./filename.bin
<qr> casao: centerim does that, although it's a cli program.
<bazhang> slammed87d21, which file
<slammed87d21> bluescan
<casao> qr: ah, yeah, Finch does it actually, but i would definitely prefer GUI
<zcat[1]> slammed87d21: first of all; check that the same hing you're trying to install isn't vailable via repos.. because once you go out of package management it complicates all kinds of things forever after'
<lap> hi
<lap> i'm optimizing my services manager
<JudasHimself> ok i removed the ubuntustudio-usplash but its still showing up
<lap> can I disable dbus ?
<lap> without any problems
<slammed87d21> what do you mean?
<bazhang> !info bluescan
<ubottu> Package bluescan does not exist in hardy
<Pelo> lap, try from  menu > system > admin > services
<JudasHimself> i set usplash to fingerprint and its set in update-alternatives but studios splash image isnt and its showing up
<JudasHimself> ?
<lap> Pelo: I know..
<lap> I want to know if I can disable Dbus
<newclimb2> my computer doesn't recognize de projector when I plug on it anybody can help me?
<Pelo> lap, sorry,  no do not disable dbus
<lap> why ?&
<linuxadmin> <lap> I've read that dbus lets programs talk to each other "Cut n Paste" etc
<Pelo> lap, controls external device I beleive
<Bodsda> !info dbus
<ubottu> dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.20-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 274 kB, installed size 804 kB
<lap> linuxadmin: optional : )
<JudasHimself> oh its generating it for update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-15-rt
<zcat[1]> lap: a working computer is 'optional' too ;)
<lap> i surely can disable it
<JudasHimself> how do i make it for 22-15-generic
<JudasHimself> 15-rt isnt working for me
<Bodsda> linuxadmin, optional means you can remove it and still have a computer that works, not remove it and have functionality as normal
<alistair> Samus_Aran,  sri whats hm?  I found under xp suitable resident called winchat have installed Linpopup tks
<Pelo> lap, you can safely disalble bleutooth,  britty, powernowd
<c1rcuit> can someone help me install fiSH for x-chat
<Pelo> amoug others
<Pelo> c1rcuit, try asking in #xchat
<zcat[1]> you probably shouldn't dissable initd though...
<lap> Bodsda: if i show a screenshot of my services panels can you tell me if I'm ok ?
<Samus_Aran> alistair: the only problem I have with linpopup and winpopup is that they need to be loaded up and run all the time to receive messages
<xcaret08> Hi. I am trying to run Ubuntu Server on a 16 core (4 socket, quad core) machine but I only see 8 processors when I look at /proc/cpuinfo. I am running 2.6.24-19-server. Any ideas what I might need to tweak?
<Bodsda> lap, no, i dont know what your doing and i dont know how to disable dbus, i do know that its not a good idea
<JudasHimself> how do i get usplash image to work with 2.6.22-15-generic and not 15-rt?
<alistair> Samus_Aran, OK
<JudasHimself> rt doesnt work for me
<Bodsda> JudasHimself, hit it with a wip and threaten it
<lap> Bodsda: not a good idea to disable "dbus" ?
<Bodsda> lap, no
<JudasHimself> shut up bodhi_zazen
<lap> ok
<lap> cpufreq ?
<lap> acpid ?
<lap> apm ?
<qr> lap: why do you want to disable core services?
<Pelo> lap, cpufreq controls the frequence of your cpu chip , if yo0u have a laptop that might be a good thing to leave on
<qr> all of those things do fairly important things.
<zcat[1]> JudasHimself: <tab><tab>
<Pelo> acpid and apm leave on
<lap> i do not have a laptop
<Pelo> lap, feel free to disable cpufreq and powernowd
<blizzardman1219> what's the terminal command to start network manager in gnome?
<lap> powernowd = cpu frquency manager
<lap> =P
<Bodsda> blizzardman1219, network-manager i think
<JudasHimself> how do i choose a usplash image for a vmlinuz-2.6.22-generic instead of rt?
<casao> Anyone here know anyything about Netbook Remix?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<spiritssight> any one able help with installing drivers from ATI, there is no response in the #ati room
<lap> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=servicesga1.png
<Bodsda> JudasHimself, man, pages are usefull
<lap> thats what it look like now
<JudasHimself> i know how to change the usplash image
<lap> someone can take a look ?
<zcat[1]> can you still hubernate or suspend your desktop without powernowd ?
<blizzardman1219> Bodsda: didn't work :/
<JudasHimself> how do i change it for generic and not rt
<lap> zcat[1]: yeah
<Pelo> !theme > JudasHimself check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubottu> JudasHimself, please see my private message
<Bodsda> blizzardman1219, dunno then, you using gnome?
<lap> zcat[1]: thats acpid that control what you want
<JudasHimself> update-alteratives --config usplash  changes it for vmlinuz rt
<lap> and apmd
<JudasHimself> not generic which im using
<JudasHimself> rt doesnt work for me
<blizzardman1219> Bodsda: yes
<Pelo> lap,  you want to leave the schedulers on
<Bodsda> blizzardman1219, why dont you use the gui to get at it?
<zcat[1]> not that my desktop likes being suspended.... but some handle it I think
<JudasHimself> update-initramfs -u sets it for rt
<JudasHimself> not generic
<lap> someone told that i can remove this if my computer always on
<lap> Pelo
<JudasHimself> i removed a usplash image and its still using it
<blizzardman1219> Bodsda: i did a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart and it disappeared :/
<Pelo> lap, the schedulers run commands at certain times,
<lap> I know
<Bodsda> blizzardman1219, why did you restart dbus?
<Pelo> lap,  I assume you don't want any internet ?
<lap> But i think it's useless for 24/24 computer
<blizzardman1219> Bodsda: i was instructed to by this: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html#more-129
<Pelo> lap,  you don'T want updates then I guess , fair enough , no cron and anacron then
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu from installing a package which causes problems ?  so it will never be installed by apt/synaptic/etc.
<zcat[1]> sheesh, if you really need performance that much just run puppy already!
<antdedyet> anyone know what package to find the /sbin/hotplug binary in?
<Dr_willis> Puppy performance? Heh...
<zcat[1]> !pin Samus_Aran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pin samus_aran
<Bodsda> blizzardman1219, ok so you logged out then back in yes?
<antdedyet> I see it referenced in the kernel config.
<zcat[1]> ummm.. almost.
<zcat[1]> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<zcat[1]> actually no, can you blacklist packages?!
<blizzardman1219> Bodsda: no, i'll try that
<Samus_Aran> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Samus_Aran> darn
<Dr_willis> zcat[1],  i dont recall ever hearing of being able to do that.
<zcat[1]> don't look like it ;)
<lap> Pelo: anacron and atd control the update manager ?
<zcat[1]> can you pin a version of a package at 'none'
<lap> for automatic update ?
<Samus_Aran> winbind on a server prevents Samba from operating, I want to make sure it is never auto-installed.
<lap> if I close anacron and atd, no more automatic update ?
<lap> Pelo
<Pelo> lap, they run scheduled commands,  like hte update manager,  rkhunter and so on
<Bodsda> lap, they probably have something to do with checking for updated packages
<lap> ok
<zcat[1]> lap: if you turn them off, probably lots of things will break
<Pelo> lap, and you want the loggers to stay on as well in case you have a problem and need to figure out what happened
<Pelo> lap, you want to print ? turn cups back on
<Bodsda> lap, why do you wanna turn off loads of core parts of the system, basically if you dont know what it does, dont touch it
<lap> no
<PPKuma> hi, do you guys know if its possible to make ubuntu set a proxy automaticly when connected to a specific network?
<zcat[1]> I would be strongly inclined NOT to dissable crond about as much as i wouldn't turn off initd...
<lap> dont want to print
<lap> avahi-daemon
<lap> can i disable this ?
<Pelo> lap, do you want internet ?
<lap> uh ?
<lap> yeah.
<lap> thats not for internet man.
<Bodsda> !enter | lap
<ubottu> lap: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> lap, dns discovery is not for the internet ? alrighty then
<lap> that's for local network
<zcat[1]> lap: actually it sounds like you might really like gentoo....
<Dr_willis> I never have been clear on what avahi actually does..
<MaverricK> Anyone have any good suggestions for IRC chat clients for Ubutnu?
<lap> apt-cache show avahi-daemon
<Bodsda> MaverricK, go and ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<Pelo> MaverricK, xchat vanilla,  not xchat-gnome
<Dr_willis> !irc | MaverricK
<ubottu> MaverricK: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lap> and you'll see that i will have internet without this
<Dr_willis> MaverricK,  what one to use.. depends on your needs.
<PPKuma> Maverrick, im quite comfortable with Konversation, Mibbit is pretty cool too, is web based.
<house> hi
<house> hi?
<bobertdos> !hi | house
<ubottu> house: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MaverricK> Xchat gnome is what I'm using yah i might grab Konversations. I just need it basically to get access to an chat based online PRG i play
<zcat[1]> lap: you do know that all the stuff you're not using pretty much gets swapped out after a while and has no real impact on performance at all?
<tekteen> Hi, I am using stunnel to connect to a server with a self signed ssl certificate. How do I get the cert and create a pem out of it so I can authenticate the server when I connect?
<Guest7187> stupid failed nick name
<djhash> hey.. how can I retrieve a screen resolution for a specific display using terminal.. for example.. where is my current desktop and what is its resolution..
<lap> zcat[1]: ij
<bobertdos> How may we be of assistance, house?
<lap> ok*
<Guest7187> idk
<Plutonian> Is there a better telnet client that I can hook up to xboard?
<Guest7187> no
<Dr_willis> djhash,  i think the tools  'xrandr' and 'xvidtune' can tell you that info.. they can also set/change things..so be carefull with them
<Plutonian> the default ubuntu client makes entering stuff difficult
<casao> So does no one here know about Netbook Remix or UMELauncher?
<MaverricK> Thanks folks I'll go give Konversation a try..
<Dr_willis> djhash,  example -> xrandr  --> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1050
<djhash> Dr_willis: thanks.. i'll give it a try..
<lap> acpid and apmd are useless or not ?
<Guest7187> im going back on konversation
<Plutonian> if I'm talking, I can be interrupted midsentence by a message from the server and have to figure out where I was
<hanif> I went from dapper to Gibbon, is there any glaring reason to upgrade further to say 8.04? General desktop with lots of VirtualBox use. Inel and Nvidia 5200 (I have had upgrades "break" before and just want a little heads up)
<lap> i dont use power management settings at all
<lap> no screen off... etc..
<djhash> Dr_willis: thanks.. that is the info i needed..
<Foshizzle> /server -m irc.webchat.org
<Foshizzle> oops
<Foshizzle> gah
<Foshizzle> i hate xchat
<zcat[1]> hanif: in my experience, upgrades are pretty dodgy. I'd consider just doing a clean install or staying with what you have now..
<lap> ok
<lap> someone can give me the default config for services with hardy please ?
<lap> : )
<Plutonian> is it possible to access a telnet server with the text-entry area being separate from the received messages from the telnet server?
<lap> screenshot or something
<lap> I'll go back to default settings.
<bullgard4> Is there a program that uses the identifier 'MY FILE:' in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010?
<Dr_willis> Plutonian,  i recall some MUD clients being used that way... YEARS ago... :)
<lap> to much things to know before disable something
<Pelo> lap, just turn everything back on exept for powernowd , britty, cups and bluetooth
<Dr_willis> Plutonian,  but using telnet to irc? ick. :)  cant use irssi for the terminal/console eh?
<lap> and printers
<lap> cause i dont have one
<lap> =P
<zcat[1]> lap: that's cups I think
<Pelo> that would be the cups one
<Demian> hi
<lap> ok
<lap> no bluwtooth
<spiritssight> I am trying ot install drivers from ATI is there any one that can help?  I have read the wiki and it was not successful please help me
<lap> bluetooth too
<Demian> i am trying to convert a .avi to .flv, but using ffmpeg the sound is not converted (or played).
<hanif> yeah, I know that is for sure. I will source problem areas if I have to. Main reason for question. Old RPM hack, dependency hell is nothing new to me. lol. been a deb and tar man for about 10 years for that reason.  Thanks for the info.
<Demian> any idea?
<venger> are the cli and cli-expert boot options supposed to work from the install CD?  all i get is an error that the image or whatever isn't found and i did check isolinux.cfg to see that there wasn't any label with those names
<zcat[1]> Demian: upload it to gootube then download it again with downloadhelper ;)
<l3d> who knows alot about ssh
<Plutonian> I'm using telnet to communicate with freechess.org
<lap> hotkey setup
<Demian> let's see
<lap> pretty useless
<tekteen> How do I get a self signed cert from a website and create a pem out of it?
<Plutonian> sometimes I have to talk to people
<lap> no ?
<Pelo> Demian, search in the forum for convertit , it's a neat app for this stuff
<tekteen> l3d, me
<tekteen> !ask | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<djlenoir> Ok, so this is where I am at right now. I am trying to use the alternate install CD and I got similar errors that I got with the live CD. Although it did eventually get past that and it detected the 'us' keyboard and then it tells me it can't find a CD-ROM!?!? It is running from the CD-ROM but seems to think that I don't have one. This is whacked.
<Plutonian> and it's annoying to be typing a sentence into the command line and have my sentence broken up whenever I receive a message
<zcat[1]> Pelo: winff is pretty nice too. although from my experience converting avi's ought to work with ffmpeg unless the avi is somehow broken?
<l3d> ok there is a couple of things I would like to know when I login or am browsing the pc i connect to does that mess the person on it?
<IcemanV9> djlenoir: did you md5sum the CD? to be sure it's not corrupted
<antdedyet> win 22
<tekteen> l3d, no
<antdedyet> whee
<l3d>  anext is there a way to open a chat like app with that person?
<Pelo> djlenoir, from the live cd I think you can type F6 and then take out acpi from the boot string and that fixes the problem but I'm not 100% , chekc in the forum this is a known issue
<antdedyet> any input on the hotplug binary?
<casao> What's a good contact manager that supports SyncML, or an easy way to setup SyncML with thunderbird?
<djlenoir> IcemanV9: No
<casao> Bluetooth syncing is a must for that though
<tekteen> l3d: there is no easy way
<djlenoir> Pelo: I will try that next
<Pelo> zcat[1], I think it's probably just a quesiton of getting the right option,  convertit is just a gui frontend for ffmpeg , saves the trouble
<Prose> samba problem: when I create a folder on the samba share, I can't write within the folder
<zcat[1]> Pelo: so's winff ..
<Pelo> zcat[1], but it's got  w.i.n in the name, I'll have none of that ;-)
<zcat[1]> admittedly it was written as a nice front end for MSDOS++ but it works in Linux too
 * Pelo is still not sure what hangs his boot for 10-15 sec after the "loading manual driver" line 
<zcat[1]> Pelo: dhcp ?
<l3d> well I would like to  have a app or somthing for network communication ?
<PPKuma> hi, do you guys know if its possible to make ubuntu set a proxy automaticly when connected to a specific network?
<tekteen> l3d, what do you mean?
<Pelo> zcat[1], the next line when it finaly comes , ( with quiet diswabled) , is my lm-sensors module ident
<mattgyver83> I cannot get Evolution to download emails newer than may 2008
<Pelo> PPKuma, try asking in #networking , my guess would be yes, but don't trust me on this
<PPKuma> ok, Pelo, thx
<Pelo> mattgyver83, check your system date
<l3d> ] well would like to open a dialog like window with the other pc on the lan , if it can be done with ssh thats cool
<djlenoir> Pelo: You sir, are a genius! That worked!!! What is the impact of not using acpi?
<mattgyver83> sorry, I cannot get Evolution to download emails newer than may 2008  from my gmail account.  * my system date is correct
<tekteen> l3d, it is not really that easy
<Pelo> djlenoir, no idea,  I just saw the question and remembered answers from others in the past
<tekteen> sorry
<l3d> is there another way then
<xcaret08> Hi. I am trying to run Ubuntu Server on a 16 core (4 socket, quad core) machine but I only see 8 processors when I look at /proc/cpuinfo. I am running 2.6.24-19-server. Any ideas what I might need to change?
<Dr_willis> l3d,  with samba and some sort of tool i recall its doable.. it could also be considerd a bit of a security issue.
<AndreSTC> my ubuntu is not booting well. it freezes before i get to the login screen
<lap> someone can screenshot me his "services" manager in "system, administration, services" pls (someone who never touch it, because i want to put it back with system default)
<zcat[1]> Pelo: it probes for hardware sensors every boot?
<lap> it would be appreciated
<lap> a lot.
<tekteen> l3d, I would setup a jabber server
<lap> query me please.
<Pelo> mattgyver83, I'm not having this issue and I dl from gmail all the time, delete your gmail account from evolution, and redo the setup using the "other" instuctions from gmail.com
<lap> hardy heron
<lap> hehe
<mattgyver83> Pelo, good suggestion.  I will try.
<Pelo> zcat[1], sounds like it but it's suppposed to be set properly,  I get my fan control and everthing
<eligos> hi
<l3d> well secure as in only people on the lan could access
<zcat[1]> Pelo: no idea... my sensors never seem to work, I've given up on fancy stuff likethat
<Pelo> zcat[1], thanks anyway, I'll try and ask the #linux-sensors ppl tomorrow when someone seems to be around
<lap> anyone please ?
<Harde> How do I install java?
<Pelo> lap, anyone what ?
<Pelo> !java | Harde
<ubottu> Harde: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Brucee> how do i make totem my default music player in ubuntu hardy?
<ss23> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied. You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<ss23> Any way I can give myself permission? Im a linux noob btw
<eligos> does anyone know whow to install my webcam???
<Pelo> Brucee, right click on a music file,  select properties,  go to the open with tab,
<bravo7> I think my Distribution Upgrade froze
<Pelo> ss23, run the command with sudo
<bravo7> how can i check if it froze
<Dr_willis> !webcam | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bravo7> any program to check
<Dr_willis> eligos,  for my built in cam on ly laptop. I dident have to do anything.. i installed/ran cheese and it worked. :)
<rand0m-> soooo ubuntu has me ready to set my hair on fire.  I guess flash support for it is pretty weak at the moment because basically any flv or swf video website i go to (youtube, metacrawler, funnyordie, etc) - just ends up closing the browser when i click on a video
<Pelo> bravo7, if you are upgrading online,  be very very patient
<ss23> I was a gui share window. How can I get the command ill need to run?
<bravo7> Pelo i did
<bravo7> it still 3 mins
<eligos> dr_willis: really? let me see
<bravo7> Pelo is installing not downloading
<Pelo> bravo7, how long has it been ?
<bravo7> Pelo hours
<bravo7> Pelo its stuck in Configuring Locales
<FAJALOU> i am trying to see all of the windows share in ubuntu.  Currently i have to go to smb://down/users to see the share, but i used to be able to just navigate to smb://down and everything would show up...  How can i make it so that everything thing shared on the downstairs is viewable to me under smb://down?
<Dr_willis> eligos,  yep. I was amazed it worked. :)
<Pelo> bravo7, you did not let it run the update manager during the upgrade process did you ?
<bravo7> Pelo ya
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  that may be the 'browseable' option for the share/server
<bravo7> Pelo i restart and updg to 8.04
<bravo7> and now its say 'about 3 minutes remaining
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  at least i seem to recall the browseable option affecting that.
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  how can i check?  it's a vista machine...
<Pelo> bravo7, that might be the issue, I 'm not sure how to recover from that , got a live cd handy just so you can reinstall if you need to ?
<bravo7> pelo rite now im looking for system monitor
<FAJALOU> bravo7:  it's gnome-system-monitor
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  no idea on that. My vista machines show all the shares.   I know under the smb config for samba its the browseable option./ there May some hidden option for the shares under windows.
<Pelo> bravo7, for future ref,  better dl the cd and upgrade from that then from online
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  i do know that $namesshares are supposed to be hidden.
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  i can see everything correctly on the vista machine, i cannot see the vista share on the ubuntu machine correctly
<FAJALOU> vista seeing ubuntu is ok, ubunutu seeing vista is not
<Pelo> FAJALOU, is vista sharing ?
<Kattman> How do i get flash and java in Songbird
<FAJALOU> Pelo:  yes, if i go to smb://down/users  i can see the share, but i cannot see anything in smb://down
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  i use the fusesmb tools now a days to access ahres.. I cant rember the last time i tried the 'smb://' type feature of the gnome file manager.
<Pelo> Kattman, assuming you have flash and java already installed, you might want to chekout the songbird forum
<Pelo> FAJALOU, i'd ask in #samba
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  i never have used it... how can i?
<FAJALOU> !info fusesmb > FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU, please see my private message
<bravo7> Pelo
<Pelo> bravo7, ?
<bravo7> Pelo what should i do?
<bravo7> Pelo ctrl alt backspace
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  install fusesmb, configure  the one config file.. run it.. :) poof the whole 'network' is mounted live to a local direxctory. theres a fusesmb wiki page that details it.
<bravo7> Pelo my screen is by 800x600
<Pelo> bravo7, reboot, hope for the best ,  make sure you have a live cd so you can install gutsy again if you need to
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  do you know what the config file is?
<bravo7> Pelo so i can't click on close
<tpw_rules_ds> hi
<Pelo> bravo7, alt+f4 works I beleive
<bravo7> Pelo its still running
<Pelo> bravo7, but crtl-alt-backspace will do
<bravo7> Pelo its running and installing so it can't alt f4
<bravo7> Pelo brb
<Pelo> bravo7, you don't see your hdd indicator led flashing or anyting ?
<bravo7> its working
<bravo7> just stuck on
<bravo7> confi locales
<Pelo> bravo7, bite the bullet
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  the wiki page gives full details of configuring the .smb/SOMTHING config file
<bravo7> Pelo ttyl
 * Pelo waves hello to Dr_willis , whom he hasn't seen in a long time 
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  yep. Been goofing off IRL. :)
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I haven't been around much lately either
<Ktulhu> hi all got the following problem can any one help out ??  i got compiz running and the cube alls well but when i try runing you tube in full screen it starts flickering any ideas ?
<Brucee> i want to open totem player with a shorcut key , how can i do this?
<Brucee> and to use totem as my default music player
<Pelo> Brucee, rigth click on a music file, properties,  open with , add and select totem in there,  youcan set shortcut keys in the preference menu
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  PM?
<CKyle22> Hey guys. I recently followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 that guide to help me connect to my XBOX without a router. Worked PERFECTLY. Except every time I reboot, I have to redo the steps. What am I doing wrong?
<Pelo> Brucee, youcan also set totem to read your music cd  from nautilus , in menu > edit > prefs , last tab I think
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  I got most all pm's totally blocked due to idiot spammers lately
<Pelo> CKyle22, make a bash script , run it at boot
<Brucee> Pelo it dont work
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  as for install ing fusesmb  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb    is all i know on the topic. (since i helped write the wiki page)
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  ahh ok,,,, well from following the ubuntu instructions; I now only have UP2 in the directory,, but there are two other computers in the workgroup!
<CKyle22> Pelo, how?
<Pelo> Brucee, that's all I have
<CKyle22> And what would I put in it?
<Brucee> its already added in there, but it will still open up the rythmic
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  so some machines are not showing up eh?
<FAJALOU> mhmm.
<Pelo> CKyle22,  the commands you need to run to make the connction to your xbox
<CKyle22> Pelo: That seems like a workaround rather than a fix :-\
<FAJALOU> if i go to smb://workgroup,,, there are three computers,, Down laptop and up2
<CKyle22> Thanks though
<FAJALOU> but in ~/Network there is only up2
<Argentino_> hola
<Pelo> I've had enough, good night folks
<inflex> Anyone know if you can fix the grub boot partition from _WITHIN_ WinXP ?
<FAJALOU> inflex: yes it is possible
<johnficca> what package is GTK+ in ???
<johnficca> checking for GTK... no
<Argentino_> como andan
<FAJALOU> !info gtk |  johnficca
<ubottu> johnficca: Package gtk does not exist in hardy
<johnficca> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<FAJALOU> !info gtk+-2.10 |  johnficca
<ubottu> johnficca: Package gtk+-2.10 does not exist in hardy
<johnficca> ﻿FAJALOU: so what should I use ???
<FAJALOU> johnficca:  google ;)  unless someone here knows i do not.
<eligos> anyone know how to go back to graphics mode after pressing crtl+alt+F7 thinking that thas was thecommand line
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  any thoughts
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  interesting.. check the fusesmb logs  - the filemanager 'browses' the shares one way.. fusesmb does it a different way.. Id be curiois as to what 'smb4k' sees when it scans the network
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  where are the logs?  /var/log/fusesmb?
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  Not sure. I was thinking you could run fusesmb with some option and see info to the terminal
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  installing smb4k.... wist it was gnome...
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  or have it log  .fuse/somthing    there used to be gnome apps similer to smb4k. but havent seen them in years.. guess they died off
<CKyle22> Hey guys. I recently followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 that guide to help me connect to my XBOX without a router. Worked PERFECTLY. Except every time I reboot, I have to redo the steps. What am I doing wrong?
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  huh i guess
<Dr_willis> !find gnomba
<ubottu> File gnomba found in dahb-html
<wasabi_> how do i do extended desktop with a second monitor with the intel 910i video?
<FAJALOU> wtfreak it installed kde-desktop!
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:   smb4k shows all three computers
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  and EVERYTHING shows up in smb4k
<ss23> How can I edit the samba config file, Ive tried opening it and saving it, but I need to be root to do that. Can i log on as root or something?
<FAJALOU> you know i really hate kde, but they have some of the best dang applications i know
<Plutonian> 1
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: well it shows the shares... but i cannot open them...
<dexter> applets are not loading properly..can anyone suggest a solution
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  you have to set the proper user/password in smb4k
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: it asks for pw and username and it is authenticated... but i will tyr it again,, how can i do it?
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  its in the settings somewhere.
<FAJALOU> mount error 2 = No such file or directory  Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  no idea on that one.
<casao> If I'm not using the Compiz windows manager, there is absolutely no reason to leave it installed, correct?
<Amione> Hello, excuse me im playing Warcraft III on Ubuntu everythings fine but i cant update the game how do i update it so i can play on battle.net?
<dexter> applets are not loading properly..can anyone suggest a solution
<pageold> hello
<pageold> anyone could help me?
<Amione> ﻿Hello, excuse me im playing Warcraft III on Ubuntu everythings fine but i cant update the game how do i update it so i can play on battle.net?
<Harde> I'm trying to install java, and now I'm on java preferences box in console. There is ok-box on bottom, but how can I get through it? Pressing enter doesn't help
<Harde> I got it...
<pageold> beside fdisk -l, is there any command we can execute to show our partition name, size, format n etc in pupose of do the mount point ?
<pageold> anyone?
<FAJALOU> pageold:  gparted is great for stuff like that,, but it gui
<djlenoir> Well I was able to get Ubuntu installed using the noacpi (F6) on the live CD. Now that it is booting the first time it is giving the same errors again with revalidation failed on ata. :(
<pageold> besides that?
<pageold> i mean i just need to know the size, name of partition to do the mount point, thats it
<pageold> fdisk -l wont show u the name of partition, just format
<casao> pageold: i've had good luck with invoking old norse gods, but aside from that, no idea
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: is there any way that you can think of to either fix nautilus... or fix smb4k
<eligos> how do you open the app launcher
<eligos> ??
<ss23> How can I read data from a windows computer and copy to my hdd on this computer
<ss23> Ive tried everything I can think of
<Daves0r> Hey can someone help me fix my screen's resoloution
<casao> ss23: share it on the windows machine, connect to smb://WINIP
<casao> profit
<Samus_Aran> night
<ss23> WINIp is the computers ip?
<casao> the windows ip, yes
<pageold> any idea guys?
<FAJALOU> !explain | Daves0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<Daves0r> Okay Fajalou
<Daves0r> So basiclly in another chat
<ss23> Can't display location "smb://smb/192.168.2.4/"
<FAJALOU> please keep it in one line...
<casao> just one smb
<casao> not two
<Entelin> is there a way to set apt to always download the  *-dev packages associated with whatever your installing? the default of having a completely development-dysfunctional install is extremely irritating
<FAJALOU> ss23:  take out the smb/
<FAJALOU> smb://192.168.2.4
<jimdandy> Hi people, trying to configure ubuntu-server. I successfully shared a printer over the network from ubuntu-desktop, both to a ubuntu machine and to a mac using netatalk. Besides netatalk, what do I have to install and configure to get the same ability to print from another ubuntu machine to ubuntu-server? (Eg. does it use samba, cups.. ??)
<ss23> I see
<ss23> No application is registered as handling this file
<Daves0r> I asked a person to help me fix my special effects, because i lost wobbly windows and such. He told me to install my driver so i installed my ocmputer crashed and  the login screen for Mint 5 was gone, my brother fixed it and now my resoloution is really low its 800x600 currently and i went to Screen Resoloution under system Preferences and it gives me only two options 800x600 or 600x480
<Entelin> jimdandy, cups
<ss23> Any ideas FAJALOU
<FAJALOU> Daves0r: what is the card chipset
<FAJALOU> ss23:  install samba ;)
<ss23> I have
<ss23> Is there anyway I can check my installation
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: I am using a nVidia Geforce 6100 GPU (I know its craap lmfao)
<sebas_> hola
<FAJALOU> !es | sebas
<ubottu> sebas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimdandy> Entelin, I installed "cupsys" on the server but had no idea how to print from the client. Is there an easy howto on this?
<sebas_> donde
<sebas_> en que parte
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  go to system>preferences>appearances>special effects maximum
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: Why im trying to fix my screens resolution right now? Lol
<sebas_> wi
<Entelin> jimdandy, probably, printing is the one thing in linux I know very little about, sorry
<BlueAidan> hmm
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  to see what it does
<ss23> FAJALOU: So how can I check that samba is installed properly?
<Foshizzle> how do i re enable hibernation
<Foshizzle> for some reason it got disabled
<jimdandy> Entelin, thats ok, knowing it is cups for sure is pointing me in the right direction ;-)
<BlueAidan> it seems whenever I install via synaptic now, the window hangs at "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place..."
<BlueAidan> 8.04.1
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: I cannot find any Special Effects Maximum Under System>Preferences>Apperarances
<BlueAidan> no hd activity, no cpu activity
<rand0m-> soooo ubuntu has me ready to set my hair on fire.  I guess flash support for it is pretty weak at the moment because basically any flv or swf video website i go to (youtube, metacrawler, funnyordie, etc) - just ends up closing the browser when i click on a video
<BlueAidan> it says it's defunct
<Jack3> can anyone here me?
<Foshizzle> random, u using firefox?
<bullgard4> Is there a program that uses the identifier 'MY FILE:' in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010?
<cypherdelic> Hello good morning from germany :)
<Foshizzle> good morning from DC
<Daves0r> Early Early Morning In Canada (1:25 AM)
<Th3_KID> can anyone help me with backing up ubuntu on DvD-R
<ss23> ﻿So how can I check that samba is installed properly anyone?
<Jack3> i cant tell if this is working or not
<FAJALOU> Daves0r: visual effects> extra
<Foshizzle> its 1 am here
<Entelin> good night from the usa (try not to invade us while im sleeping)
<inik1> rand0m-: try mplayer  mozilla plugin for fire fox
<Entelin> (even though we could use a little liberation :)
<cypherdelic> Where to put a command to load it BEFORE XServer (it is 'nvidia-settings -l'? Please help.
<Foshizzle> how do i re-enable hibernation?
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: Where can i locate Visual Effects?
<eligos> when I run cheese my webcam activates but deactivates right away and cheese shows only a black screen, anyone know what I can do???
<cypherdelic> Foshizzle: is dacota?
<Foshizzle> ?
<cypherdelic> dc?
<Foshizzle> washington DC
<cypherdelic> oh ok xD
<FAJALOU> Daves0r: System>Administration>Preferences>visual effects> extra
<Jack3> can someone say my name so i know you guys can see this?
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: I found it nevermind, same error as last time i had before. Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ss23> ﻿So how can I check that samba is installed properly?
<cypherdelic> Jack3
<Jack3> thx
<_vvd> there was this nice simple ogg/mp3/...tag tool (gui) that i forgot the name of. it was not easytag
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  ok go to sytem>administration>hardware drivers
<FAJALOU> is your driver installed for it?
<Kattman> How can I get Songbird to use the Flash plugin
<Foshizzle> so
<Foshizzle> how do i enable hibernation
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: Im not sure, im not very Tech Savvy :P
<chazbot> New Linux user, my installation on my laptop is stable and wonderful, but on my desktop I get lockups within five minutes of logging in. Ran included Memtest with no errors. Is there an error log somewhere I should consult? System is dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu, Ubuntu is on a seperate (physical) hard drive.
<ss23> ﻿So how can I check that samba is installed properly?
<Foshizzle> chaz, im doing the same thing
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  ok go to sytem>administration>hardware drivers   and is there anything (that is what we're for ;) )
<Th3_KID> how do you back up ubuntu
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: It's Not enabled
<Foshizzle> so i think its just ur sys
<Leefmc> Question: Is bash a common file extension?
<cypherdelic> chazbot: what kind of physical harddrive?
<Amione> Hello, im having trouble with warcraft 3 on battle.net im having trouble updating the game:
<Amione> This patch upgrades Warcraft III The Frozen Throne from the previous version.
<Amione> Registry error loading key 'Warcraft III\InstallPath'
<Amione> File not found
<Amione> RESULT: Patch failed
<FloodBot3> Amione: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  enable it
<_vvd> ss23: smbclient -N -L localhost should show some shares
<FAJALOU> chazbot: var/log/syslog.0  or something of the sorts...
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: It's Installing standby.
<Kattman> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Entelin> chazbot: verify all your X extensions are enabled
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  i cant recall ever seeing somnthing called 'whatever.bash' file extensions for executable files in linux. are not needed.
<Daves0r> FAJALOU: It's complete it doesn't say to restart what now
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  kk
<Daves0r> "In Use" It says
<FAJALOU> Daves0r:  give it a second and it will say to restart ;)
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Yea, i was just trying to make a files type a bit more clear. No biggie :)
<rkvirani> Inspiron 600m, new 160GB Drive, windows installed first partition, when I install ubuntu I get Grub error 18, how do I fix this?
<getoo> any iphone users ?
<FAJALOU> restart anyways.
<Daves0r> Okay
<Daves0r> Brb
<rkvirani> I think it has something to do with the geometry but Im not sure
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  whatever.sh , is somewhat common.
<chazbot> cypherdelic: I'm not sure what maker, it's just an old eight-gig hard drive.
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Isn't that a different format though? sh vs bash?
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Or is sh actually bash?
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,   the name of the file dosent matter.
<Amione> excuse me, how do i update warcraft 3? the update completes but when i restart wc y get an error: "Registry error loading key "Warcraft III\Installpath
<Amione> "
<rkvirani> Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  the first line of the file #!/bin/bash vs /bin/sh  now THAT matters. :)
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: I know, im talking about standards. I could name it .py but thats sort of takin, and thats what im asking about .sh
<rkvirani> the original drive was 30GB, 160GB
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Exactly, so sh IS different from bash
<dabbu> when i connect to this channel one error is shown....﻿NickServ: (notice) dabbu is not a registered nickname.
<rkvirani> sorry went to a 160GB drive from a 30GB
<dabbu> what should i do
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  the most standard way would be to not even put an extension on it. :)
<ss23> _vvd: That came up with a list of computers, one of them being the one I need to get files off. How can I access it?
<frybye> hi how can I check to see at which speed (Mhz) my cpu is running at...?
<frybye> (have a eeepc that can run at 650 or 900..
<natalisushka> Hello. Please, anyone knows a way to tar a .tar.gz file without having errors like "operation not permitted", please check results http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/1e31ff97 for extracting eclipse pdt all-in-one using "tar -xvvzf pdt-1.0.3.R20080603_debugger-5.2.14.v20080602-all-in-one-linux-gtk.tar.gz" ...
<_vvd> ss23: man smbclient :)
<rkvirani> natalisushka: you have to have permissions to where you are untarring it
<rkvirani> tar -zxpvf filename.tar.gz will extract it
<Kohlrak> Does anyone happen to know whether or not ubuntu (or even linux in general) auto frees memory alloated with malloc upon a sys_exit?
<rkvirani> if you cannot install the pdt plugin, you have to have permissions to write to the folder (by the user running eclipse) to install a plugin
<jason_> is there a way to figure out which dirver is being used for a device... for example my network card?
<zubair> ﻿I am using Ubuntu Hardy and ve installed firestarter........i just downloaded Gyachi yahoo client and am unable to login......i guess it may be cuz of fire wall....how can i bypass it?
<natalisushka> rkvirani, I am extracting it to a folder on an fat32 harddisk, with open permission!
<FAJALOU> zubair:  open firestarter and tell it in policies to allow the program
<rkvirani>  natalisushka open permissions how do you know you have "open" permissions
<natalisushka> rkvirani, what will -zxpvf exactly do?
<rkvirani> natalisushka: man tar
<Kohlrak> jason_ maybe... Try messing around with "hardware information" from the "system -> preferances"
<mis^terious> hai
<roshane> just installed ubutunu [new user] and i'm trying to get the desktop effects to work, can someone help me please?
<frybye> is the speed shown under "system-" tab in system-monitor the speed the machine is actually running at or the specified speed of the cpu??
<Dr_willis> natalisushka,  if its trying to set things executable, or special ownership. that may be the issue.. since fat32 cant have some of those things set.
<FAJALOU> roshane:  is pmming ok with you?
<jason_> Kohlrak:   i need to know the actual driver... i know the general info... i know there is a command that will tell me the module
<Fredd> Gnea: i been trying but couldnt get anything lol
<frybye> sombody out there knows how to check the current cpu speed.. or...?
<chazbot> I'll have to check that X extension business, thank you all. Also, my video card is a Radeon, the restricted drivers tool tells me I need to download xyz driver. Everytime it tries to fetch it it sends back a 404 error. I tried to get the file from elsewhere and the package tool insists on getting it from the download center (which is apparently the place that doesn't have it) I can retrieve the driver's name if important
<roshane> Fajalou apparently not because i dont know what that is
<Th3_KID> thanx
<J-_> Currently I am using dapper on my server with Supybot installed. And, I'm trying to connect to EFnet with it. It's being timedout by something. I've tried both freenode and Efnet. same thing. Can anyone suggesting anything?
<Kohlrak> jason_, hm.. i think there is, but i can never remember what it is...
<natalisushka> By the way, does the order of tar option after - matter?
<TurboBee> how do i enable suexec support with ubuntu
<cypherdelic> Where to put a command to load it BEFORE XServer (it is 'nvidia-settings -l'? Please help.
<frybye>  try again - how to check current cpu-running speed?
<bullgard4> Is there a program that uses the identifier 'MY FILE:' in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010?
<slavik> what's a nice video editing program?
<Iodous> hi
<ThePhoenix28> jahsahka
<dabbu> is there any GUI for formatting pen drive
<slavik> frybye: there is a CPU frequency applet
<nb010> hellow
<slavik> dabbu: gparted :)
<umpc> how do you add audio support in ubuntu server?
<frybye> slavik - you know the name...?
<Iodous> i need some help with my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<ThePhoenix28> slavik jashaka is a video editor that is open source and free to download
<slavik> frybye: gnome or kde? in gnome, just right click the panel and the applet is called "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you mean at the top? i think ies saying 'this is my file'
<slavik> ThePhoenix28: is it in the repo?
<Kohlrak> anyone know if ubuntu auto frees memory allocated with malloc when the program that uses the function exits?
<dabbu> ﻿slavik:pen drive is shown as mounted drive and gparted doesn't show the option of formatting
<Foshizzle> how do i enable hibernation
<jason_> cypherdelic:  what are you exactly trying to do that?
<slavik> dabbu: unmount it first :)
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  and he named it thusly.
<ThePhoenix28> ?
<umpc> how do you add audio support in ubuntu server?
<ThePhoenix28> repo?
<slavik> repository
<nb010> where  yao you ??  lonny
<ThePhoenix28> idk
<nb010> 你好 阿
<Kohlrak> umpc: should pretty much work already.
<nb014> daniel where are you ?
<umpc> ok
<Foshizzle> 你好 阿
<frybye> thanks slavik - I am running gnome on a 7" eeepc - not much space left on toll bar thing up top - can I install an applet onto the desktop for instance...?
<umpc> im trying to get mplayer to work
<Dazed> woah
<Amione> Hello how do i change the entries of a default install path?
<Kohlrak> !cn | nb010
<ubottu> nb010: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nb010> 你在那里？？？
<Dazed> i can actuall see those charactacters
<nb014> 你好阿
<slavik> frybye: look into conky :) or gdesklets
<nb014> 我在宁波阿
<nb012> 你好
<nb010> 真的 ？？
<Dr_willis> frybye,  there are various desklets, and so forth . conky is nice also.
<slavik> frybye: that thing is small, I know someone who has it, I tried using it but it felt like a giant blackberry with that keyboard :)
<Iodous> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<Iodous> i need help with that
<slavik> frybye: gdesklets is probably the fastest/simplest method, unless you are using compiz
<nb010> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<slavik> Iodous: bcm43xx should support the card completely
<Amione> Anyone? how do i edit entries to an install path?
<frybye> slavik: no I am not using compiz...
<nb011> 1111111111
<slavik> frybye: good, then there won't be a problem with gdesklets :)
<frybye> is gdesklets in the standard install 8.04??
<slavik> it's in the repositories
<slavik> frybye: are you new to ubuntu/linux?
<frybye> ok thanks .. yes slavik quite new...
<Foshizzle> 你好 阿
<nb010> threre  three  chinese
<Foshizzle> how do i enable hibernation
<frybye> but copeing with help from my friends here heheh
<slavik> frybye: isn't synaptic just grand? no need to search download.com and google for programs :)
<DarkMage2303> Hello
<nb010> 你好阿
<frybye> right on slavik... heheh
<slavik> frybye: in about 3-4 months, you'll be here helping others out :)
<nb012> 你是哪里的啊
<nb011> 好,非常好,ye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FAJALOU> !chinese | nb012
<ubottu> nb012: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<frybye> and not have to pay for (or steal - ) them either heheh
<Iodous> hello?
<cypherdelic> jason_: i try to load the command nvidia-settings -l before xserver starts, so i have texture sharpening,antialiasing and other stuff
<Iodous> i need some help
<Amione> how do i go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER?
<slavik> Amione: wrong channel
<FAJALOU> !ask | Iodous
<ubottu> Iodous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cypherdelic> jason_: for my xserver ;) that did work for me all the time, i just forgot, where to place that command
<Iodous> !ask
<slavik> aka
<slavik> oops, sorry
<Fredd> i just dont understand how could a xserver update just completely blackout my sound...i have checked every settings for sound and im pretty sure nothing has changed...
<Iodous> omg why is it so hard to get help?
<nb010> 周海燕 你在干什么 阿
<jason_> cypherdelic:  i could be wrong but i use nvidia-settings to configure a new xorg.conf file so that it will do all that stuff for you... nvidia-settings is a configuration tool
<slavik> Iodous: ask your question
<Dazed> Iodous: You fail at asking.
<Iodous> i need help with my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<nb010> shi bu shi zai xizaoa
<DarkMage2303> I need some help with mounting my external hard drive (80GB) and I get a:
<DarkMage2303> Cannot mount volume.
<DarkMage2303> Unable to mount the volume.
<DarkMage2303> >Details
<DarkMage2303> I have tried what is in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617841
<DarkMage2303> can someone give me some help?
<FloodBot3> DarkMage2303: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slavik> Dazed: epic fail?
<FAJALOU> !chinese > nbo10
<nb010> what??
<cypherdelic> jason_: yes and by default it is loaded AFTER Xserver, so that all these settings appear for ONLY all startet applications AFTER XServer, but i want it FOR the Xserver, understand???
<DarkMage2303> lol I used shirt + enter
<Iodous> i was in the BCM channel and the helped me alot but i forgot their full name and cant go back
<cypherdelic> i just need to load it earlier jason_
<Dazed> #broadcom?
<Dazed> Just guessting
<slavik> no
<nb010> i  am   chinese ~
<slavik> I used to know that one
<slavik> !cn | nb010
<ubottu> nb010: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<slavik> read that
<cypherdelic> jason_: because there is no way of getting your compiz cude antialiased in a different way, ok?!
<nb010> i like  this  one
<Iodous> ﻿#broadcom
<jason_> cypherdelic:  of course i understand.   what you want is to use the configuration tool to write you a new xorg.conf file so that xorg starts with your new settings.  unless you want to edit the xorg.conf file by hand
<nb014>  i am  coming from korea
<DarkMage2303> Can someone please give me some help with Ubuntu 8.0.4, regarding mounting my external hard drive?
<wbmj> cypherdelic: using the nvidia settings.....there is an option to apply changes to xorg
<cypherdelic> jason_: no this settigns are applied by nvidia-settings -l (-l for load my configuration that i choose in graphic mode)
<slavik> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<rgnr> hi all
<jason_> cypherdelic:  o.k.  good luck finding out how to do that
<FAJALOU> !hi | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DarkMage2303> hi
<rgnr> I got xubuntu and gotta problem with checkinstall when compiling pidgin
<cypherdelic> wbmj: jason_no there is no line of my cube antialiased when i use nvidia-settings 2x Antialiasing, but all opengl apps are antialiased, TRUST me, please, or stop  bugging me, where is a place, please where i can run nvidia-settings -l at FIRST?
<Kohlrak> does anyone know whether or not ubuntu has memory leak prevention?
<slavik> #bcm-users
<cypherdelic> wbmj: jason_not say preferences > session please, this is xserver autostart
<slavik> Kohlrak: memory leak prevention? what kind?
<cypherdelic> or gnome
<cypherdelic> in anywas it is loaded at LAST
<Dazed> I drank ubuntu for 6 weeks and lost 15 pounds.
<Kohlrak> slavik, like a lack of a call to free after a call to malloc or calloc
<Dazed> Thanks, Ubuntu!
<DarkMage2303> Is there anyone here who isn't busy, who could help me get it so I can use my external hard drive? I am getting a Cannot mount volume error.
<jason_> cypherdelic:   are you telling me that nvidia loads a bunch of info before xorg starts? is that what you are trying to say?
<slavik> Kohlrak: all modern OS (even Windows) will release any memory used by a process after it exits
<DarkMage2303> :(
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<slavik> Kohlrak: are you writing code without free() or are you using code that doesn't make use of free() ?
<Iodous> i cant join the bcm channel
<rgnr> tell me plz what am I doin'g not right
<eligos> does anyone know of a good program to watch tv???
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<cypherdelic> jason_: yes when xserver starts and loads nvidia, xserver applies the default nvidia values without antialiasing, and than loads nvidia-settings -l
<eligos> and another one to use my webcam?
<DarkMage2303> ﻿Is there anyone here who isn't busy, who could help me get it so I can use my external hard drive? I am getting a Cannot mount volume error.
<slavik> rgnr: what version of ubuntu?
<Kohlrak> slavik: I am writing a program that uses hash tables (for speed), and i needed to know if free was necessary to prevent degrade of performance after multiple runs of the program.
<djlenoir> What kernel does the 8.04.1 CD use?
<Dr_willis> eligos,  i use mythtv to controll my tvtuner/record/watch tv.
<mio> Will Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Wireless N network adapter work with linux ??
<cypherdelic> jason_: if not please tell my why i have no antialiasing, even when i put it to 16x
<Dr_willis> eligos,  it may be overkill for your needs
<Dazed> DarkMage2303:  is it usb
<Dazed> ?
<FAJALOU> mio: is it backwards compatible to g?
<DarkMage2303> Yes
<slavik> Kohlrak: if you don't use free(), I will track you down and rip your limbs off.
<eligos> mythtv, ok thanks
<rgnr> slavik:  latest 8.04.1
<mio> FAJALOU: yes
<slavik> rgnr: why are you installing pidgin by hand?
<eligos> and for the webcam?
<FAJALOU> is it usb?
<activefx> is there a way to open a link with gedit, something like "gedit://open?file://" (which doesn't work),  on mac textmate allows you to use "txmt://open?url=file://"
<DarkMage2303> It is a USB external hard drive
<Initial_1> hi guys, is the new version of Pidgin have WebCam support?
<mio> FAJALOU: it is inbuilt PCI-E into my laptop. Laptop is ASUS EEEPC 1000H
<Kohlrak> thanks slavik, that answered my question XD
<rgnr> slavik: cuz there's no pidgin 2.43 in repos
<Dr_willis> activefx,  never seen a way to do arbitary things like that..
<Dazed> DarkMage2303: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/unable-to-mount-usb-external-hard-drive-596525/
<slavik> rgnr: why do you need 2.43?
<Dazed> try that
<FAJALOU> mio:  most likely it will work, look at madwifi stuff
<FAJALOU> !atheros | mio
<ubottu> mio: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dexter> website applets are not loading properly..can anyone suggest a solution
<rgnr> slavik: cuz icq bugs me that me client is too old
<cypherdelic> jason_: i use tracker to find the script that runs gdm and simply put my command before
<FAJALOU> !info madwifi > mio
<ubottu> mio, please see my private message
<slavik> rgnr: oh that. go to getdeb.net :)
<FAJALOU> sorry mio wrong package
<slavik> rgnr: getdeb provides some latest debs :)
<mio> FAJALOU: thanks, and yep, wrong
<slavik> activefx: interesting problem ... try http://server/file.txt
<eligos> dr_willis: mythtv allows you to watch tv from the cable antenna plugged to your tv card right?
<Fredd> Gnea: its working!
<slavik> Kohlrak: #ubuntu-programming
<DarkMage2303> I'll try that Dazed :)
<FAJALOU> mio:  http://madwifi.org/
<Dr_willis> eligos,  yes.. and record.. and do 10000+ other things.
<slavik> eligos: that is the idea
<rgnr> slavik: the point is that I've almost  done
<Kohlrak> Slavik: you mean to tell me that all this time there was a programming channel? XD
<slavik> rgnr: why bother compiling when someone made a package?
<mio> FAJALOU: ok i will read
<jason_> cypherdelic:  yeah.. that is a great maintainable way..... good luck with it
<activefx> slavik: thanks, ill give that a try
<frybye> re slavik I have installed gdeskapplets but find nothing in there relating to cpu speed?
<FAJALOU> mio:  madwifi is a good program
<rgnr> slavik: I wanna know how to compile it )
<Intial_M> hi guys, is the new version of Pidgin have WebCam support?
<slavik> Kohlrak: yes, but it isn't widely used, besides, there is the programming talk forum
<crl> I want to send all traffic from eth0 to my wireless interface (ath0).. should I be looking into firewall rules or bridging? Basically, I am lost.
<slavik> crl: not firewall rules, you are looking at bridging ... or to be more specific, routing :)
<rgnr> so any1 can hlp me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<frybye> slavik: how do I find the cpu-speed applet with gdeskapplet pal?
<slavik> routing or NAT, so read up
<dfgas> how do i reboot without rebooting?
<Dr_willis> dfgas,  Huh?
<slavik> dfgas: how do I kill you without killing you? O_o
<slavik> frybye: hmm ... open gdesklets and look for CPU related desklets
<crl> thanks
<Dazed> When will the next big release of ubuntu be?
<dfgas> in gentoo or slackware you could init 1 or whatever then init 5 and almost kinda reboot
<dfgas> is there a way to in ubuntu
<frybye> slavik shure id did that but found nothing!?
<slavik> dfgas: have you tried init?
<slavik> frybye: hmm, it was a while since I used gdesklets
<ubuntu-new> Hi.I define for my adsl connection 2 peer for tow account. How do I know which one is running in terminal(shell)???
<slavik> frybye: you just want to check CPU speed or want to monitor it all the time?
<DarkMage2303> hmm for sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tempt I get mount point /mnt/tempt does not exist.. better create it..
<dfgas> slavik, is it init 1?
<frybye> there was supposed to be an addition load of applets in a gdesklets-data package but I am not sure where it is /how to access..?
<dfgas> then init 5
<slavik> dfgas: yes, it is
<slavik> no
<dfgas> ?
<slavik> init 2 is the default runlevel
<frybye> i just want to see if the overclocking script i have is working?
<dfgas> oh
<slavik> and init 1 is not rebooting and not almost like rebooting either
<dfgas> slavik, what would be then?
<slavik> rebooting means unmounting all disks and unloading all drivers then telling the BIOS to reboot and loading a kernel image, etc.
<dfgas> without rebooting
<dfgas> oh
<slavik> dfgas: init 1 ... I've already said that
<cypherdelic> jason_: at least it works ;)
<Dazed> What does compiling your own kernel do for you?
<slavik> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/img/16319-13.png
<Dazed> That's the "infamous linux task (TM)"
<cypherdelic> Dazed: make it smaller?
<slavik> frybye: it's there ... but I don't remember the name :(
<slavik> no
<Dazed> yeah but like... how?
<Dazed> do you strip out printer support or.. whats going on there
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone help with parallels demo install which didn't work? Never asked for my activation? Will pastebin error...
<slavik> compiling your own kernel allows you to compile in the drivers for your hardware straight into the kernel and not as modules which have to be loaded
<frybye> slavik: going to a-z appl list and also searching - nothing under "cpu"
<Dazed> ohhhh
<Dazed> is that faster?
<shtoom> Hi, I've PS/2 to USB converter which I am using for connecting mouse and keyboard to my laptop running 8.04 when I connect this device after I login , mouse works properly but key board doesn't get detected, to make it work I've to connect it at boot time. Is there a way to make it work when iam already logged into ubuntu?
<slavik> frybye: it was something like "blah blah CPU monitor"
<slavik> or something
<ubuntu-new> ﻿I define for my adsl connection 2 peer for tow account. How do I know which one is running in terminal(shell)??? any idea??
<jason_> cypherdelic:  it will work till the next upgrade to gdm...   gdm is a the gnome display manager... not an XServer... .ignorance is bliss
<frybye> slavik: is there a konsole command that will display the cpu-speed on a one off basis??
<cypherdelic> i dont think it will be faste rif the precompiled kernel also fits your system
<slavik> frybye: yes
<devo> hello, i was woundering, how would i know if someone is or already as hacked into my computer???
<frybye> slavik:  and... it is ?? heheh
<DarkMage2303> In here (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/unable-to-mount-usb-external-hard-drive-596525/) it says I have to use  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp and create the temp folder if it doesn't already exist, but I can't make any folders inside the mnt folder or drag and drop any files in it
<frybye> dont make it so (Germ:) "spannend!" heheh
<Ziroday> devo: when your bank account is empty, and you cant logon anymore
<slavik> grep -i 'cpu mhz' /proc/cpuinfo
<slavik> :)
<devo> wtf does that mean ziroday???
<Dazed> DarkMage2303: Why? Try sudo?
<q_a_z_steve> http://qazsteve.pastebin.com/d3a890307
<frybye> slavik: good - so that is all I need really I guess.. tks
<Ziroday> devo: its sarcastic, look at your logs
<cypherdelic> jason_: that might be true, but gdm loads xserver, so im on save side until the next update, dont tell me im ignorant, im asking for a better solation for day, for weeks, yes really for years, but nothing changed with that and nobody ever answered with something that could help, or did you, mr imthetrue-ignorant???
<devo> and how would i look @ my log's???
<slavik> DarkMage2303: install pmount and use "pmount /dev/sdb2" or whatever your USB device is
<devo> i'm a noob when it come's with linux, i know a little bit here & there but not enough to get by
<slavik> frybye: did you just want to check the cpu speed or see if the scaling actually works?
<zcat[1]> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (hardy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Ziroday> devo: you have not been hacked, dont worry
<zcat[1]> hmm, cool. how's that work?
<jason_> cypherdelic:   gdm loads xserver?  are you sure about that
<devo> but how will i know if i have though, that's my ?
<zcat[1]> devo: yes you have...
<cypherdelic> jason_: i mean you dont have a better idea either, so whats your problem with me?
<slavik> zcat[1]: pmount is just like mount but you don't need to use sudo or stuff like that
<devo> ???
<zcat[1]> handy
<slavik> zcat[1]: yeah
<zcat[1]> devo: you're paranoid. but are you paranoid enough?
<DarkMage2303> Dazed, it still won't let me create the folder
<jason_> cypherdelic:  cause i was trying to help you and you told me to stop bugging you cause i wasnt helping ... i know the correct solution and you didnt want to listen.... so suffer when it breaks again and dont learn something... and be ignornant
<cypherdelic> jason_:  im not sure of it, but it worked for me this way in the past and this time too. because when i logon into console and call /etc/init.d/gdm start then xserver starts so,.....?
<devo> i'm for real, can u tell me something, to know if someone has been hacked???
<slavik> devo: if someone already hacked your computer, they already have all the info ... so you're either screwed or not hacked yet
<DarkMage2303> scott@scott-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdal /mnt/tempt mount: mount point /mnt/tempt does not exist
<Dazed> try something else then
<legend2440> DarkMage2303:   sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<devo> instead of dick'n me around
<Dazed> there was another link in that thread
<zcat[1]> devo: chk4rootkit I think, there are some others
<Dazed> to a how to of mounting usb externals
<Dazed> or try to make the folder from the command line if you havent alrady
<cypherdelic> jason_: ok im sorry for that but you said: cypherdelic:  of course i understand.   what you want is to use the configuration tool to write you a new xorg.conf file so that xorg starts with your new settings.  unless you want to edit the xorg.conf file by hand
<slavik> devo: good hackers don't leave traces and if you're paranoid, look into snort
<zcat[1]> devo: also just looking at /var/log/auth.log occasionally is a good idea
<cypherdelic> and no you understand me wrong, that was NOT what i want
<devo> i'm new when it come's with linux, remeber so i don't know what ur talk'n about, srry
<cypherdelic> i told ya what i want
<slavik> devo: when someone says look into "blah", you type "blah" into google and start reading :)
<zcat[1]> devo: ubuntu is pretty secure by default, if you're not adding publically accessable services like apache or ftp I wound't be too worried about it
<Dazed> bull
<slavik> devo: there is no "has been hacked" flag in any OS ... and to know if someone compromised a system, even years of SA experience might not be enough
<Dazed> im in devo's root right now
<cypherdelic> jason_: i wanted nvidia-settings -l to load my profile simply before xserver starts
<DarkMage2303> Its quiet handy how this program can also connect to IRC
<Dazed> anyone want credit card info?
<slavik> zcat[1]: why would you add ftp?
<cypherdelic> not to modify my xorg.conf by hand
<DarkMage2303> quite*
<devo> but what about bit torrent clint's though?
<dexter> website applets are not loading properly..can anyone suggest a solution
<Dazed> jk
<slavik> Dazed: no, his credit score is terrible, I checked.
<zcat[1]> Dazed: I just did a 'who' and I can see you!
<Dazed> oh no
<Dazed> im not wearing pants
<slavik> devo: what about them?
<dexter> website applets are not loading properly..can anyone suggest a solution
<jason_> cypherdelic:  because it doesnt work that way... but you hacked a solution... and kudos to you....
<slavik> dexter: 32bit or 64bit?
<dexter> slavik; 64bit
<devo> r they secure?
<slavik> dexter: that your name or is the nick after someone else?
<Dazed> like the show
<Dazed> dexter is the win
<devo> & i did read what u said about me that my credit is bad wtf is up with that?!?!?!
<dexter> slavik; my name....y??
<slavik> dexter: your only choice is to isntalled icedtea jdk7 plugin, but I couldn't get it to work, so I don't have java applets either
<R0b0t1> Is there an option that works like: <Linux> Uh, should you be touching that? <Me> Lemme at it. <Linux> No, wait! DO NOT TOUCH! <Me> Backhands Linux.
<slavik> dexter: there was a show called dexter on showtime
<slavik> or hbo
<matehortua> hi everyone
<slavik> one of them
<DarkMage2303> Hi everybody! (Hi doctor Nick!)
<dexter> slavik; i dunno abt that...
<slavik> R0b0t1: it's called sudo
<cypherdelic> jason_: hm i hacked it, i dont think so, so nobody else has a antialiased cube, thats imposibble i found this on a forum some time ago (that its possible this wa), why is not maintainable, please?
<slavik> dexter: look it up, it's nice
<Dazed> i have antialiased cube
<dexter> slavik; https://www14.software.ibm.com/dldirector/tq04i.html   this site is not loading
<dexter> slavik; thanq
<R0b0t1> I know about that... But... argh
<zcat[1]> devo: well, as a rule the problem with things like that in windows is that it's easy to download a program instead of the file you wanted, and accidentally run it.. linux makes it much harder to accidentally run programs if you do download one, and also simply won't run windows trojans anyhow.. and there aren't really any linux trojans or viruses
<slavik> dexter: doesn't work for me either :)
<slavik> zcat[1]: there are, just nobody cares to use them :P
<matehortua> how can i maintain a program running after it (the program) is stoped (i.e Control+c )
<zcat[1]> slavik: for all practical purposes there aren't .. a few dozen cf. many millions?
<cypherdelic> i mean nvidia-settings -l loads antialiasing when forced to all apps even xserver, whats the problem maintainig this, i dont get that
<matehortua> each time it stops how to retart it automatically??
<DarkMage2303> I keep getting You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. - even though I am using a Administrator account, and it doesn't ask for any password
<slavik> zcat[1]: the other problem is that it is possible to defeat ActiveX in IE and install and unsigned components that can run arbitrary code in administrator mode, even if you set it to not download/install any ActiveX
<devo> so u r say'n that if i download music, movies, games, & programs i will NOT get some form of a virus???
<cypherdelic> uh bad my monster of graphic card does fsaa by default ;)
<slavik> devo: you could
<Dazed> zug tug
<cypherdelic> lol
<TheDude> Hi all! I have ubuntu x64 8.04 and I recently installed FireFox3 + flash in wine which hosed my screen after attempting to watch "I Survived A Japanese Game  Show"... now ubuntu starts and there is no desktop, no GUI, no nothing.  The good thing is that I can actually start a terminal window and execute commands.  Could anybody help me figure out how to restore it?
<jason_> cypherdelic:  i seriously have better things to do... you got it to work... kudos
<slavik> devo: it's called "exercising caution"
<zcat[1]> slavik: that's not really a torrent issue though.. but yes, security in general
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303:  you need to open up the file with sudo permissions
<cypherdelic> kudos?
<slavik> cypherdelic: aka props
<slavik> as in "hats off to you"
<devo> bu how, that's my ?
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  are you there?
<zcat[1]> devo: you pretty much need to go out of your way to find anything and set about running it as a program...
<cypherdelic> ok thanks but i have to thank you anyone for beeing kindly
<Drood> hi
<slavik> cypherdelic: you're welcome
<slavik> now go be useful to the world :)
<zcat[1]> .. and even then it probably won't work
<DarkMage2303> FAJALOU - how can I choose to open it using sodu permissions? if I right-click on the file there is nothing about the permissions
<owen1> anyone knows slideshow + audio app? (similar to iphoto)
<slavik> zcat[1]: windows viruses can hose a wine install :(
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303: what file?
<cypherdelic> slavik: to linux world, or at all?
<slavik> cypherdelic: at all
<Drood> I have a problem with my ubuntu i, it wont detect my other hard drive, its not a hardware issue, i dont know what else to do
<FAJALOU> drood:  ntfs?
<slavik> Drood: what have you tried so far?
<Drood> i was here earlier and i was suggested to make sure it was well connected
<Drood> yes NTFS
<TheDude> Is there anybody that knows how to restore ubuntu using terminal only?
<TheDude>  I have ubuntu x64 8.04 and I recently installed FireFox3 + flash in wine which hosed my screen after attempting to watch "I Survived A Japanese Game  Show"... now ubuntu starts and there is no desktop, no GUI, no nothing.  The good thing is that I can actually start a terminal window and execute commands.  Could anybody help me figure out how to restore it?
<FAJALOU> !ntfs | Drood
<ubottu> Drood: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cypherdelic> slavik: imagine im a friendly irc-bot on the telephone for a huge corporation
<cypherdelic> it support
<DarkMage2303> I am trying to get it so I can use my external hard drive and it is the /etc/fstab file
<zcat[1]> slavik: Really? I've seen people deliberately try and fine one that will even run and spread.. most windows viruses use undocumented stuff and just don't work well or at all in wine
<Dazed> thedude: What color is your blank desktop?
<FAJALOU> sudo gedit /etc/fstab       in terminal will open up fstab in gedit w/ sudo privs
<cypherdelic> so im familar, but very stressed, and im happy to sit once on the other side of the line, but this here is not the same
<TheDude> Dazed: blue
<devo> i thought that linux is soposto be like the #1 os & virturaly unhackibly & can't get any viruses???
<slavik> cypherdelic: same here ... except I have some retarded librarians to deal with, not to mention college students ...
<zcat[1]> devo: no, that would be openbsd
<Dazed> isnt openbsd linux?
<Mitesh> No sound in Hardy, it says Failed to connect stream, what may be the problem?
<cypherdelic> you not beeing payed
<slavik> devo: if you're a retard or a troll, you will not only get viruses, you'll also get your house blown up, now move on.
<cypherdelic> ;)))
<slavik> Dazed: openbsd is not linux, openbsd is a bsd derivative
<zcat[1]> devo: but generally no, viruses in linux are simply not a problem.
<devo> lol
<devo> i'm nither one of thoughs
<devo> lol
<slavik> Mitesh: did you set it to use alsa
<DarkMage2303> Thanks, it let me save the file :)
<FAJALOU> np ;)
<zcat[1]> devo: and anonymous will blow up your yellow van!
<slavik> devo: so far, I disagree
<TheDude> Dazed: have any ideas on how to fix this?
<ilovelinux33467> does anyone know how to change resolution of login window in ubuntu 8.04?
<slavik> zcat[1]: yellow van?
<Mitesh> slavik: yes
<Dazed> thedude: I've been using ubuntu for 3 days, i dont even know the terminal commands
<Dazed> :)
<zcat[1]> slavik: chan joke..
<slavik> oh
<TheDude> Dazed: thaks ;)
<Dazed> i had asimilar problem though
<devo> so how can a noobie like me with linux be able to run linux with no problems & be able to do thing's with linux so that i wont get viruses n what not???
<FAJALOU> Dazed:  all good you will get it down fast
<TheDude> Dazed: and what was the resolution ofr you?
<Drood> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<FAJALOU> devo   don't do anything stupid on the internet
<Mitesh> slavik: it had previously said bad Gstreamer and then i uninstalled all the streamer and players as well
<devo> i know very little of the terminal commands but still learn'n them though
<zcat[1]> devo: just run it, stick to packaged software, and be as stupid as you like.. I visit all kinds of 'attack sites' and never picked up anything malicious...
<Drood> FAJALOU, i followed the instruction on that link but after that it gave me this "No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Drood> "
<contarc> Hello.  When i do mii-tool on ubuntu, i get this:  SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error.  Any thoughts?
<slavik> Mitesh: why do that? you might want to get gstreamer back
<devo> like what?
<ilovelinux33467> help anyone?
<Mitesh> slavik: yes
<Mitesh> slavik: but i dont know the right streamer
<zcat[1]> devo: serials.ws .. ummm xp-vista-scan.com I think was mentioned on the reg today, so I went there...
<FAJALOU> Drood:  so you used ntfs-3g
<devo> kool, thnx for the tips ppl
<Drood> nope
<rgnr> ppl hlp!
<Khisanth> hmm the more dangerous stuff would be through the command line
<Drood> is that another command to put in the terminal
<FAJALOU> !patience | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Khisanth> devo: also avoid random commands people on IRC give you :)
<owen1> anyone knows slideshow + audio app? (similar to iphoto)
<ubuntu-new> ﻿I define for my adsl connection 2 peer for tow account. How do I know which one is running in terminal(shell)???
<Dazed> thedude: i reverted to a backup of some conf file, trying to remember what it was
<devo> oh ok, i'm very carefull on what sites i go to anywayz :-)
<FAJALOU> drood no...
<DarkMage2303> I'm gonna restart my computer and hope it works.. I'll be back soon :|
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<FAJALOU> !ntfs-3g | drood
<ubottu> drood: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<devo> ok
<TheDude> Dazed: ok
<zcat[1]> devo: seriosly, just normal surfing is never a problem. I deliberately go to 'bad sits' and that's not a problem.. so normal surfing has to be safe!
<zcat[1]> *sites
<Drood> thanks alot
<Drood> ill try it
<RootRat> Hello people and Good morning / evening ....... May I trouble someone on help with my printer ?
<Dr_Willi1> zcat[1]:  where? :) i wanna good site! heh heh...
<red> How do I install a kernel that's older than what's currently available in synaptic?
<devo> kool
<FAJALOU> !ask | RootRat
<ubottu> RootRat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<contarc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37906/
<Dr_Willi1> zcat[1]:  friend at work had to reisntall windows after visiting a Pro-wrestling site, that had been haxxored. :)
<devo> what about download'n movies, music, & games from torrent sites???
<Mitesh> slavik: anyidea?
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  warez is not a good idea. :)
<FAJALOU> !virus | devo
<ubottu> devo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willi1: the reg mentioned one, the most agressive bit of extortionware/fake_av they've ever seen.. I went there and nothing happened in firefox, so I went back with MSIE/WinXP in virtualbox and got it nicely hozed!
<slavik> Mitesh: apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<Dazed> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dazed> your mileage may vary
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  of course theres not  much warez for linux.
<RootRat> Ok thank you .... I have a Cannon Pixma iP1000 printer and it will not work somthing about CUP error
<TheDude> Dazed: what was wrong with your xorg.conf?
<zcat[1]> kinda hard to 'warez' stuff when ppl are already giving it away for free ;)
<Dazed> it was sucking
<ilovelinux33467> ﻿does anyone know how to change resolution of login window in ubuntu 8.04?
<DarkMage2303> I love how quickly Ubuntu restarts
<slavik> RootRat: we can't read your mind, you'll have to be more specific
<Mitesh> slavik: thank you:)
<devo> but would downloading music & movies from torrent sites or from bit torrent client's get me any virus???
<slavik> Mitesh: what sound do you have?
<zcat[1]> devo: basically no...
<RootRat> ok slavik  I have a log from trouble shooter will that help and can I post it in pvt or in the room ?
<freddy_> is there any posiblity to install or make ndiswrapper to work in a livecd setup?
<slavik> devo: for how long have you used a computer?
<Mitesh> slavik: ?
<devo> ok, that's what i wanted to know, thnx
<bbq^> Anyone know of any IDE's for C / C++ dev besides Eclipse, KDevelop and Anjuta.
<slavik> !paste | RootRat
<ubottu> RootRat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slavik> bbq^: code blocks
<bbq^> ah k
<DarkMage2303> Damn, is there anyone someone could give me help via a remote assistance, to get my USB external hard drive working?
<RootRat> Ok thank you
<bbq^> slavik, is it a big download ?
<devo> since i was about 12 & i'm 25 u do the math  ;-)
<bbq^> got a link ?
<slavik> bbq^: no clue, never used it
<bbq^> ok
<bbq^> thanks
<zcat[1]> devo: you might download some viruses, but they just won't do anything unless you go to really extraordinary effort to install wine, associate them, and run them.. and even then they'll only have any effect inside the wine environment
<freddy_> DarkMage2303: what kinda problem you having with that hd?
<Dr_Willi1> DarkMage2303:  you have tried to mount the thing manually? 'sudo fdisk -l' does show the device?
<slavik> devo: then I will label you as a retard or troll, you pick
<ubuntu-new> how do I change default adsl peer of adsl-provider to the other peer ???
<Dazed> why is it so unconcievable for there to be a linux virus?
<red> My sound is completely broken save for system beeps, and it has been since I installed Hardy.  How can I install an older kernel?
<Dazed> You had to trick people into running them in windows too
<DarkMage2303> Because people are stupid
<Mitesh> slavik: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<slavik> Dazed: it is conceivable, I can even write one very quickly, but some people are simply retarded and don't know their ass from their head after having used a computer for 13 years
<Dr_Willi1> Dazed:  linux is a much harsher enviroment for viruii  - is the main reason. :)
<ilovelinux33467> ﻿does anyone know how to change resolution of login window in ubuntu 8.04?
<devo> i don't know that much about linux, that's why i'm try'n to learn more about it so i know how to use it & so i don't have to keep ask'n other ppl for help when i'm in a jam with use'n linux
<RootRat> Okay I pasted my problem May some one have a look and advise me thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/37909/
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: no, it's much harder to gain administrative access without asking the user for it ...
<slavik> devo: so far, you have learned nothing
<freddy_> DarkMage2303: i dont have all night bro...whats your problem with the hd?
<bbq^> slavik, downloading it now for ubuntu thanks for the link, just can't stand some of those IDE's
<zcat[1]> Dazed: It's not inconcevable, it's just fairly unlikely ... windows has always had this thing where documents and executables get opened and/or run basically the same way, and pratically every document format has the option of putting bits of executable code in it. Linux nevr had either..
<slavik> devo: it's called common sense, use it!
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:  thats ONE thing that makes the linux os harsher for viruii to exist.
<DarkMage2303> I get a unable to mount error
<devo> so should i uninstall wine then??? cuz it came with ultimate edition which is what i'm use'n rite now
<DarkMage2303> and I've tried a few guides on how-to fix it
<freddy_> show me
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: there was a piece of code that would exploit something to get root access and it was not that long ago
<freddy_> ntfs?
<DarkMage2303> yeah it is NTFS
<Dazed> Im the only one who uses this comp, how can i have permanent root priveledges
<devo> i have learned enough rite now, i have used linux for the past few week's & still learning thank u very much
<Dazed> this UAC crap is annyoing
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:  and where is it now... theres always somthing poping up.. then getting fixed.  I havent seen any recently.
<DarkMage2303> I've tried the guide here, http://www.linuxconfig.org/Howto_mount_USB_drive_in_Linux
<zcat[1]> Dazed: you can't. Please don't ask again
<pageold> hello
<Vooloo> can I create a snapshot of my ubuntu installation so I dont have to re-configure everything when I re-install?
<pageold> got question here
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: the point is that it is doable (although as you said, much more difficult)
<Dazed> Why do you say that? That's the first time I asked.
<Dr_Willi1> DarkMage2303:  so you make a directiroy with 'sudo mkdir /media/USBDRIVE' and try 'sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/USBDRIVE' or similer commands?
<slavik> Vooloo: look into LaRoza's recovery program or w/e
<Dazed> Like im spamming or something
<freddy_> DarkMage2303: i like this kind of problems, cause it is real unsual to have a problem like this in ubuntu
<pageold> why i cant retrieve list of partition when execute this command 'fdisk -l"
<jason_> DarkMage2303:  have you read dmesg to see if it give you any clues as to why?
<KoolD> how to change the default applications??like changing mplayer to default instead of totem...
<zcat[1]> Dazed: once you have stuff set up and are just doing 'normal user stuff' you will never need root access and won't be bothered about it...
<RootRat> slavik,  any chance you having a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/37909/ and letting me know what I am doing wrong ?
<Dr_Willi1> KoolD:  you can right click on a video file, and use its properties to change the default player I recall.
<freddy_> when you have some sort of problem like this one, try to go to google and point all your search to ubuntu speciafically...and not to "linux"
<devo> i know the first thing that u have to type in the terminal before u can install anything is sudo apt install then the appication's name
<FAJALOU> koolD:  System>Prefrences>Preffered Applications
<DarkMage2303> The error message is: Unable to mount drive
<slavik> RootRat: did you type that up by hand?
<freddy_> nice
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303:  you coud force mount it...
<RootRat> No just copy and paste
<freddy_> can you paste fdisk -l?
<slavik> apt-get
<zcat[1]> devo: add/remove or synaptic are much friendlier. YOu don't have to use the terminal and apt-get if you don't want to
<devo> ok so i forgot a small part
<slavik> RootRat: I meant in the cups config file, did you type it up?
<KoolD> Dr_Willi1: thanks
<DarkMage2303> Would the force mount make it work all the time or would I have to repeatly force mount it?
<TheDude> Hi all, I'm having a problem with ubuntu (8.04 AMD64): after I log in the only thing that loads is a blank blue screen, no toolbars, no desktop icons and only 2 of my workspaces are active. The "good" news is that I can start a terminal window and execute commands, I have internet and I can access firefox, etc. Does anybody know how to get my desktop back?
<DarkMage2303> ever time I restarted my computer, or something like that
<devo> yeah i kinda did find that out the hard way, but thnx for tell'n it to me again  ;-)
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303:  just once, and if it doesn't work you could add it as a script to startup commands
<slavik> TheDude: go into a gnome channel, ask them which folders to delete to reset your config ...
<RootRat> slavik,  I am brand new toUbuntu What is a Cups and what should I do (sorry )
<TheDude> slavik: thanks :)
<slavik> RootRat: how did you add that printer to your system?
<dabbu> cheese is not working ..it doesn't starts
<RootRat> slavik,  it detected it by its self
<slavik> TheDude: it's like .gconf and .gnome2 or something, I am not sure
<Dr_Willi1> dabbu:  run it from a terminal, look for error messages.
<ja> Could anyone recommend a media player for Xfce that doesn't pull tons of KDE/Gnome dependencies and has MTP support?
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<DarkMage2303> How do I force mount it?
<TheDude> slavik: roger that
<devo> so how can i make linux more sicure than it already is?
<slavik> RootRat: ok, and what happens when you try to print something?
<Dr_Willi1> ja:  vlc and mplayer are the 2 main video players i use.
<slavik> devo: SELinux
<zcat[1]> devo: easy. Install openbsd instead ;)
<DarkMage2303> ﻿devo: never go onto the internet :) - the science of prevention
<slavik> or that
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303:  PM?
<slavik> devo: stop using a computer ... btw, what was your major in college?
<DarkMage2303> kk
<devo> really? just use selinux???
<RootRat> I get this message slavik  ...There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<ja> Dr_Willil: Music player.
<zcat[1]> devo: how secure do you need it to be?!!
<ServBOT> hello can i know wats the command to run php in ubuntu
<slavik> RootRat: search google for your printer coupled with the word "linux"
<devo> i'm 25 & don't go to collage, don't have the $$$ for it
<slavik> ServBOT: did you search google?
<freddy_> DarkMage2303: man mount
<danhs> zcat[1]: hey!  I figured out how to remote connect using X server forwarding
<RootRat> Okay slavik  ....BRB
<ServBOT> slavik: yes i did google but cant seem to find any
<freddy_> the flag should be -f
<freddy_> or something like that
<zcat[1]> danhs: awesome!
<danhs> yep
<devo> enough so that i can download movies, music & stuff without have'n someone try'n to hack into my computer
<danhs> pretty nice
<danhs> ssh -X
<zcat[1]> danhs: now tell me.. I don't know how ;)
<slavik> ServBOT: because there is a way and the package is php-cli or something of the sort
<danhs> then gdmflexiserver --xnest
<slavik> danhs: -X -C
<zcat[1]> devo: you're already there
<danhs> it's a little bit slow....but it does work
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  i do that all the time.. and i have no security 'issues' :) compared to doing simile rthings in windows.
<danhs> -X -C?
<slavik> yes, you want compression
<danhs> gdmflexiserver opens up a new xserver session
<nomad111> hey all can someone recommend a paint program that is simpler and more convenient (for small tasks) than gimp
<pageold> is there any command to show the partition details instead of $ sudo fdisk -l ?
<nomad111> something like ms paint but a bit bitter
<slavik> -C tells ssh to compress stuff :), very nice when you want to send images over the net
<devo> window's sux & linux rules!!! that's what i say any one else wanna say someth'n different then be my guest?
<danhs> zcat[1]: xnest opens the new xserver session up in a new window (or xephyr, but that seems more complex)
<zcat[1]> !advocacy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advocacy
<zcat[1]> hmmm... need a link in there
<pageold> is there any command to show the partition details instead of $ sudo fdisk -l ?
<devo> well, what's better window's or linux???
<devo> i say linux all the way!!!
<devo> :-D
<geek_> pageold: df ?
<smick002> If you want to use flash author tools, then windows.
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  they are tools.. and it depends on the job you are doing.
<smick002> If you want to edit video, windows.
<geek_> devo: depends on what you run, what you run it on, and what you're comfortable with
<devo> what about putt'n a movie to a disk?
<Dr_Willi1> pageold:  gparted could show them.. but if they are not seen with 'sudo fdisk -l' then theres a problem.
<Fredd> im looking for a app to change to the text type like for example "C source code (text/x-csrc)" for certian text files
<danhs> zcat[1]: I'd like to figure out how to do this a little better.....make create a new xwindows session or something and then remote connect that over ssh....
<danhs> it's kind of interesting though
<pageold> ok thnx guys
<devo> i know that with window's there r too many damn virir's with linux there is no room for error unless the person @ the controls does the error'n
<devo> am i rite?
<Dabbu_G> cheese is not working in ubuntu..any help
<devo> or am i wrong?
<slavik> devo: on linux, if you don't know what you are doing, it won't be any more secure than Windows
<Dabbu_G> it was working but not now
<smick002> is the adept updater buggy in kde 4.0?
<MaverricK> pretty much, as a techie, i always say there's an issue between the keyboard and the chair.
<devo> true
<pageold> did df only shoe the mounted volume only?
<slavik> MaverricK: not issue, error
<pageold> show*
<MaverricK> yah..
<MaverricK> i make it more politically correct but you're right..
<devo> so how can i put up a firewall in linux & know how to run it so that surrton port's can't be open & other's can?
<pageold> geek_, sudo df only show mounted volume only?
<MaverricK> now i have a ?, ubuntu installed with Gnome, I forget the apt get command to get KDE
<slavik> MaverricK: or ID 10T errors
<Dr_Willi1> !ufw | devo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<slavik> kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willi1> Heh.. hmm...
<FAJALOU> slavik teheh ID10T errors gotta love em
<geek_> pageold: yeah
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  the ufw  command can do basic firewalling tasks.. or there sother frontends.
<Dr_Willi1> !firewall | devo
<ubottu> devo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<geek_> pageold: what specifically do you wanna see?
<smick002> can somebody tell me how to update to kde 41 with terminal. I can't find the command in a search.
<pageold> ok geek_ , im about to do auto mount for windoz partition, but i need to do mount point, in order to do that i need to know specificly the details of partition eg size, name of partition, format n etc
<debCarlos> smick002, sudo aptitude upgrade
<Dr_Willi1> smick002:  you need to enable the proper repositoriues. and  then update/upgrade - the kde4 channel hsa info on it.
<Dr_Willi1> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fredd> how could i change a certian file types text type for example c files have "C source code (text/x-csrc)" and i want to change that of a certian file type.
<pageold> $ sudo fdisk -l only show the format of parititon i think, but i cant identify which partition i should point to
<smick002> DrWilli1: thanks, I'll check there.
<devo> ok fine, how can i install a really good anti virus program for linux then?
<rgnr> ppl help checkinstall doesn't see pidgin icons
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37901/
<Mitesh> slavik: i have done apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, what do i do now?
<Dr_Willi1> pageold:  thats when you need to look at the sizes and filesystem types , and perhaps mount one or 2 and see what ones are what.
<zcat[1]_> devo: avscan and clamav (clamav is an awesone scanner, avscan is a nice gui frontned for it)
<RootRat> slavik,  Thank you very much for your help ......... printer now working A OK
<slavik> Mitesh: that should've given you gstreamer back
<devo> kool, thnx
<slavik> RootRat: google was made by smart people
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  there really are none that need to be installed to protect linux. The ones that exist. are normally for scanning for windows viruses. (which is handy for repair tools)
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to autoload my wireless network driver. I've followed the instructions but it's not working. instructions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37913/ . Can someone help me with this?
<devo> now what about a really good firewall?
<debCarlos> Hey all, i tried to cp a cd with brasero, it failed.... then i thinked that dd maybe would do it and launched dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/home/carlos/gta.iso  . ... it didn't work, just copied about 150MB and they are kinda nonsensical... why?
<zcat[1]_> devo: firestarter
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  read the bots !firewall factoid and learn about them. :) i dont bother with a firewall either.
<Mitesh> slavik: what do i do the?
<slavik> you need kubuntu-desktop
<Zhane> hey i installed ubuntu with wubi.. i managed to login.. but the tasks bar dont come out and it seems to hang then
<devo> ok srry
<zcat[1]_> devo: btw just for the record I have no firewall and only use clamav to make sure I'm not passing virus-infected files to friends that use windows.
<devo> i don't wanna piss anyone off & srry if i am
<devo> :-(
<Dr_Willi1>  debCarlos  check dmesg output - it may be the thing couldent read the disk. also some games can have nasty copy protection that can make reading the disks hard.
<devo> kool
<Mitesh> slavik: what do i do then?
<smick002> is there a way to show running processes and kill them.  It keeps saying adept is already running... arghh
<debCarlos> Dr_Willi1, damn'it, it must be the game.... i'll try with dmesg... but dd should have worked ?
<slavik> Mitesh: that will isntall KDE, if you want to use it, select it in the session menu at the login screen
<Mitesh> slavik: i dont want KDE
<slavik> Mitesh: err
<Dr_Willi1> debCarlos:  i have copied disks befor with dd. if you give it a blocksize artument of 2 to 4K it can cut the copying   time  in half in many cases
<Mitesh> slavik: i want only the sound to come
<slavik> oh ...
<slavik> who wanted kde?
<devo> what's better kde or gnome?
<Mitesh> slavik: eh
<devo> i think kde
<devo> but that's just me
<zcat[1]_> devo: vanilla or chocolate?
<MeVsTheVoices> ﻿Just updated and now my flash is broken, again, watch a few flash and after a bit I refuses to load them
<debCarlos> Dr_Willi1, Can you give me an example? I mean, i'm not too familiar with dd...
<Mitesh> slavik: ok what do i have to do to get my sound back?
<slavik> set it to use alsa
<Dr_Willi1> debCarlos:  dd bs=4k  or some similer option. its proberly shown in dd examples all over the web. :)
<devo> vanilla on someday's & chocolate on other day's what about u?
<geek_> devo: IMO try both. try a few other too. use what you like best ;p
<zcat[1]_> devo: in ubuntu, 'gnome' is the main desktop and kde is kinda an afterthought. I find gnome more polished and cohesive..
<zcat[1]_> but I know many people who prefer kde
<Zhane> hey i installed ubuntu with wubi.. i managed to login.. but the tasks bar dont come out and it seems to hang then... what should i do?
<devo> LOL
<devo> it's kool
<debCarlos> Dr_Willi1, Ok, but what format should i assign to the copied file? I mean, the of= part///
<Dr_Willi1> debCarlos:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<Intial_M> any ideas guys how to setup remote desktop
<Dr_Willi1> debCarlos:  of=filename.iso
<slavik> devo: you install firestarter yet?
<baggins> hi. so i'm just running update from 7.10 to 8.04 and i left it overnight, it was generating en_AU locale last night, and now, 10 hours later, it's still doing it. the localedef isn't responding to SIGTERM or even SIGKILL :(
<zcat[1]_> Intial_M: danhs might be able to elp ;)
<debCarlos> Dr_Willi1, Ok, thanks :D
<slavik> btw, as a note, by default, Ubuntu does not enable the firewall
<devo> i didn't need to it was already installed when i installed ubuntu aka ultimate edition
<devo> what i have rite now
<slavik> baggins: search google, that's how I solved it :)
<zcat[1]_> devo: you still ned to run and configure it though, I believe..
<zcat[1]_> *need
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  you proberly dont  need to use ubuntu 'ultimate' edition at all either...
<devo> that's true
<slavik> devo: did you know that you also have apache and mysql setup, and you happen to have phpmyadmin installed as well
<baggins> i would, but firefox isn't working on account of being halfway through and update
<baggins> s/and/an/
<slavik> and speaking of which your MySQL setup isn't secure
<devo> what???
<baggins> oh killing locale-gen helped.
<zcat[1]_> devo: hmmm.. actually yes.. 'ultimate' is probably less secure than the official distro because you have lots of server stuff which is potentially a security risk
<baggins> lots of errors, but at least it's moving.
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  in fact using the 'ultimate' edition could make the system more INsecure. :)  sice it may install services you dont need.
<slavik> that and "ls /var/lib/mysql/" will produce a nice output.
<allup> can i some hoe remove all off my screen savers?
<allup> how*
<slavik> so, what's the point of the ultimate edition again?
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  dare we ask why? :) you could fire up the psckage manager. look for screensaver. and remove the packages i guess...
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:  ive often wondered that myself.
<devo> so how can i take off all the other services that i don't need?
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:  if you want lots of stuff installed by default I guess...
<slavik> devo, run that command
<slavik> and read the output carefully
<zcat[1]_> 'ultimate' in not an official distro btw.. before you rag on about ubuntu not being secure.. if someone goes ahead and makes their own 'ubuntu pwn-me edition' there's not much we can do about that
<danhs> Intial_M: zcat[1] mentioned me....
<slavik> zcat[1]: ultimate should be renamed into that ...
<danhs> I was just playing with remote x over ssh
<Dr_Willi1> zcat[1]_:  at least they dident pick a ego inflating name. :)
<zcat[1]_> danhs: we learn, then we teach ;)
<danhs> zcat[1]_: haha, indeed
<danhs> I still don't like vnc tho....
<Dr_Willi1> Pwnd Parakeet.
<devo> i ran the command in the terminal & this is what i got
<devo> debian-5.0.flag    ibdata1      ib_logfile1  mysql_upgrade_info
<devo> devo_got_fingered  ib_logfile0  mysql
<allupp> i ask agen my guestion bechause pidgin  shut down by it self any idea why? so can i remove some how all off my screensavers
<slavik> lol
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  dare we ask why? :) you could fire up the psckage manager. look for screensaver. and remove the packages i guess...
<devo> y is that funny?>
<danhs> but gdmflexiserver with xnest over lan is pretty nice....
<danhs> zcat[1]_: still looking for similar setup that works well over public internet
<danhs> cause xnest is a bit slow.....
<allupp> moust off screensaver aren't workins so well as they should
<Intial_M> sir danhs
<Intial_M> hi just want to ask if you have tutorials on how to start remote deskto
<Intial_M> remote desktop
<slavik> devo, try that command again
<danhs> Intial_M: I wish.....google search for gdmflexiserver and xnest
<danhs> and then it's just ssh -X
<danhs> that's what I was just playing with....
<slavik> danhs: you forgot -C
<danhs> slavik: -C ?
<slavik> yes, compression
<zcat[1]_> compressed.. faster
<Intial_M> ok tnx dahns
<danhs> ahhhh
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  it would be best to just set your screensaver to a simple 'blank screen' then . Or fire up the package manager, search and remove any you dont like.
<xgfhsdgfhsd> where do I rat out a translator that is making false translations?
<zcat[1]_> xgfhsdgfhsd: engligh to sweedish phrasebook?
<devo> ok & this is what i got devo@devo-desktop:~$ ls /var/lib/mysql
<devo> debian-5.0.flag    devo_has_been_hacked  ib_logfile0  mysql
<devo> devo_got_fingered  ibdata1               ib_logfile1  mysql_upgrade_info
<danhs> slavik: yea, if there's a better way to transport x session than using gdmflexiserver --xnest I'm very very interested
<danhs> vnc is just so ghetto, and nx is crap
<slavik> devo: next time, use pastebin
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  golly.. looks like Ubuntu Ultimate edition. is somthing you really DONT want to be using.
<Mitesh> slavik: how to set it to use alsa?
<zcat[1]_> Dr_Willi1: worse than the pwn-me edition?!
<devo> what's pastebin???
<danhs> well, nx is really proprietary....nomachine's code works well, but, the open source....
<slavik> in the mutimedia system preferences or w/e it is
<danhs> devo google nopaste
<slavik> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slavik> devo is a bad reader
<Intial_M> dahns
<xgfhsdgfhsd> no, in English Canadian, he translates to French, and also saying things like: Press Button to Begin ---> I AM SO GOOD WITH COMPUTERS
<devo> yeah i know i think i'm gonna install ubuntu 7.10 instead if that's the case
<slavik> or 8.04
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  given that 8.4 is the latest.. why use the older?
<Intial_M> what about remote desktop, coz my brother is out of the country
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: 8.04 :)
<Intial_M> is it possible to used the remote desktop
<danhs> Intial_M: we were just talking about remote desktop :)
<zcat[1]_> xgfhsdgfhsd: rather pythonesque..
<Intial_M> i cant understand
<rgnr> who will help me compile pidgin?
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:  i want 8.90210   the Hollywood edition!
<allup> dr_willi1: problem is that this coputer runs xubuntu  damm slow so i thought that i i remove  something i don't need at all it would be even litle faster
<slavik> lol
<Intial_M> the server thing
<Mitesh> slavik: is ti System>Preferences>Sound ?
<slavik> should be
<devo> i can't get ubuntu 8.4 to work on my computer so i will install 7.10 instead srry
<allup> *if
<danhs> Intial_M: the way I was just playing with is like this: setup a ssh connection to your remote machine with -X and -C arguments
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  i doubt if that will help. and wont really save much disk space.. but do what you want.
<danhs> then run (in your remote terminal) gdmflexiserver --xnest
<zephyraltimus> what channel is the offtopic?
<zcat[1]_> devo: just stick with the official 8.04 install, I think.
<Intial_M> ok
<danhs> not sure that that's the best way, but I
<slavik> ok, this is crap, devo, if you won't even read what you paste, you need to stop using a computer ...
<danhs> I'm not digging vnc or nx
<Intial_M> but i dont know how to start
<Intial_M> im so sorry
<devo> my computer was made for windows2000 & has very old part's in it
<zcat[1]_> rather than running "Ubuntu Craptacular Edition"
<allup> dr_willi can you help me whit my problem whit cpu root is using allmost all the time 59% off cpu usage
<danhs> Intial_M: what do you mean?
<danhs> Intial_M: have you ever used ssh?
<devo> ok i'll get ubuntu 8.4 but here can i get it though that is a secure place to get?
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: is it me or is devo thick?
<Dr_Willi1> allup:   fire up htop. or top and see what tasks are using the cpu i guess.. is the place to start.
<Intial_M> no im not
<danhs> devo: what's wrong with ubuntu.com?
<danhs> hahaha
<zcat[1]_> devo: You might try "ubuntu.com"
<allup> i know alredy root using command xorg
<devo> hey
<debCarlos> dd is great! It can do everything lol
<Dr_Willi1> slavik:   i often tell my friends i am teaching linux to  to 'less chat, more read' :) and toss another linux book at them.
<danhs> Intial_M: open up a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install ssh
<Dr_Willi1> debCarlos:  :) yep. its sort of amazing what it can do
<Intial_M> is it ok
<Intial_M> im just afraid to do so
<Intial_M> hehehe
<slavik> Dr_Willi1: I was sure he would shit his pants after reader his last pasted output :(
<danhs> Intial_M: well, get over it and let's move on
<devo> ok so i may be alittle slow with it tonight srry about that but i have been up since 5a.m. give me a break
<allup> dr_williw1:yep its root using command xorg
<Intial_M> but how can i uninstall it in case
<Dr_Willi1> its 3 am here. :)
<zephyraltimus> ubuntu is the distro of the future, check it... listen to Madball and old school Biohazard, I'm out... goodnight all
<Sa[i]nT> Can Someone help me? ﻿dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<devo> HEY I DON'T LIKE THAT SLAVIK OF WHAT UR SAY'N ABOUT ME!!!
<danhs> just go into synaptic and right click remove if you want to remove it
<Intial_M> s0 i'll just install it then on synaptic
<debCarlos> Dr_Willi1, And i didn't know that dd means Data Destroyer.
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  if you have a very low end machine. that xfce even bogs it down. You may want to use some uber-light  window manager and file manager  like 'jwm' and 'rox'
<Intial_M> btw what does it for?
<zcat[1]_> devo: start the downlaod and go to bed. come back when you're awake!
<slavik> devo: like Dr_Willi1 said, more reading, less chatting ... if you don't read the output of the commands you run, I just wasted 15 minutes of my time. :(
<slavik> yes, that's good advice
<danhs> Intial_M: whatever makes you happy.  I was just giving you the command line so that you didn't have to go through synaptic and point adn click and waste your time
<allup> and where i can get thouse?
<devo> i can use all the help i can get
<Intial_M> ok i understand but what is ssh for?
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  they are in the normal repositories.
<zcat[1]_> devo: WE NOTICED ;)
<Intial_M> sorry for asking too much
<danhs> Intial_M: ssh is for "secure shell" it connects you to a remote computer over a secure, encrypted connection
<devo> LOL
<danhs> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<slavik> zcat[1]_: did you notice anything else?
<Intial_M> ok
<allup> iam not very smart whit computer or its terms so could you sost paste link or something?
<slavik> allup: http://google.com
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  the normal package manager/add/remove tools have the programs in there.
<devo> so what does this mean then??? devo@devo-desktop:~$ ls /var/lib/mysql
<danhs> devo: means your computer is trying to attack you
<Detrix> I can not get Ubuntu(64bit) to recognize either my dialup modem or the wifi. I am on here through windows.
<slavik> ls = LiSt
<danhs> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slavik> but you want to read the output of that command, it is more fun
<slavik> and scary at the same time
<devo> srry what does this mean???
<devo> debian-5.0.flag    devo_has_been_hacked  ib_logfile0  mysql
<devo> devo_got_fingered  ibdata1
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  i think its really really a good time to go find a few beginner bash tutorials  like the ones the bot just posted.
<debCarlos> Detrix, Hi :). Have you tried wvdial ?
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  its a listing of the files in that directory.
<zcat[1]_> rofl... you're kidding.
<slavik> 2 of them are supposed to be messages
<slavik> I give up, I cannot make this more obvious than it already is
<devo> so in other word's i've been hacked???
<danhs> slavik: hahaha
<danhs> hahahahah
<Detrix> debCarlos: yes but I do not think the system knows there is a modem...
<slavik> finally!!!!!
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  and it does apear that  your ubuntu ultimate edition - has some SERIOUS security holes in the mysql area.
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  so i would suggest using a normal ubuntu  install.
<debCarlos> Detrix, why you think that ?
<danhs> This is pretty funny stuff....hmmmm could this make it to bash.org?  funny enough....hehe
<slavik> devo, why did you decide to use the ultimate edition?
<devo> ok i'll come back on when i do have ubuntu 8.4 which i know is ahell of alot more secure than what i'm use'n rite now
<slavik> good
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  read some bash tutorials while the  iso downloads also.
<slavik> also isntall firestarter and run through the wizard
<Detrix> debCarlos: I tried modemScan and it suggests that I may need a 32bit driver!!!
<danhs> devo: just pickup a weekend guide to unix or linux or something
<devo> cuz it had everything i wanted & didn't have to download anyth'n cuz they were just installed automaticly
<debCarlos> Detrix, oh... don't know what to say ^^
<slavik> and run the following command "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" (don't forget to enter your password)
<Ziroday> slavik: ubuntu 8.04 uses ufw, its much easier tha devo uses that instead of iptables
<mio> how can i find out if my wireless network device is working?
<danhs> Intial_M: did you get your stuff working?
<devo> what did u say???
<devo> lol
<Detrix> when I run modemScan it seems to hang.
<slavik> Ziroday: I use firestarter ... so it doesn't matter
<Ziroday> mio: when you can connect to the internet with it
<danhs> Detrix: you're using a modem for non-fax purposes?
<slavik> I've also used ipfw which is easier ...
<allup> dr_willi1: i didn't find enything about rox or jwm with xfc4 appfinder
<Detrix> yes
<danhs> Detrix: I don't think I've used a modem in about 10 years....
<Cobi> Is it possible to theme gnome-screensaver's lock screen, just like it is possible to theme GDM's login screen?
<danhs> that'
<slavik> danhs: you remember what a modem is?
<danhs> hahaha
<slavik> Cobi: no
<Intial_M> after installing ssh what next dahns
<debCarlos> rofl
<Cobi> Are there any alternatives which are themable?
<danhs> Intial_M: ssh into the remote machine
<zzl> have a question. why isn't the ubuntu company accepting my disk requests????
<danhs> ssh -X -C <remote_machine_ip_address>
<mio> Ziroday: i'm looking for the command in terminal which will list the devices currently working ?
<Intial_M> how to do that?
<debCarlos> Actually when power goes out, i use my cellphone as modem :)
<Intial_M> pl
<Detrix> I am not liking the dialup  much either....I cant even get Ubuntu to recognize the wifi.
<Ziroday> mio: try ifconfig -a
<slavik> devo: you didn't run the command I told you to
<Intial_M> so do the other pc needs to setup ssh also
<danhs> Intial_M: yes
<Ziroday> mio: but that will just tell you all the devices, not if they are working, pastebin that output and I will tell you
<Intial_M> ok
<Intial_M> so after?
<Intial_M> what next?
<devo> what was the command???
<mio> Ziroday: its on another system i am running here
<danhs> Intial_M: also, you have to open up *port 22* on your remote machine
<danhs> Intial_M: could be another one, but 22 is the default
<Intial_M> ok
<mio> Ziroday: only shows Link ecap:Local Loopback
<zcat[1]_> danhs: bt only if you enabled the firewall first.. by default it's open already ;)
<Ziroday> mio: none of those are your wirelesss
<danhs> errr I mean on your remote router....so you need to forward any incoming traffic on port 22 to the remote machine you're trying to access
<devo> slavik: what was the command that u wanted me to run???
<Detrix> So how do I switch to the 32bit version of Ubuntu???
<slavik> it stops the mysql service
<zcat[1]_> danhs: ahh yes... pinholing, sorry.
<Ziroday> Detrix: download and install the 32bit version
<Intial_M> any ideas how to change clock im using on conky
 * danhs nods to zcat[1]_
<devo> but what's the command line though???
<debCarlos> Detrix, I think you have to download the 32 bit version/.
<Intial_M> coz its on 24 hr clock format
<debCarlos> /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Sa[i]nT> ﻿dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory Help?
<danhs> Intial_M: prolly just right click it and change format or something silly
<Intial_M> no its on conky
<Intial_M> not the system clock
<danhs> Intial_M: what's conky?
<Intial_M> hehehe
<Detrix> will that overwrite the 64bit version?
<slavik> devo: scroll up
<R0b0t1> I need the command for a forkbomb
<zcat[1]_> devo: seriosuly it would be easier to just reinstall the standard install instead of what you have which appears to be ubuntu bent over with it's pants around it's ankles...
<R0b0t1> ;)
<slavik> this is what I have to deal with at work ...
<Ziroday> Detrix: after the reinstall it will override *everythin*
<Intial_M> is a free software system monitor for the X Window System
<danhs> zcat[1]_: hahahha great visual!
<R0b0t1> I need the command for a forkbomb
<danhs> hahaha
<R0b0t1> ;)
<slavik> zcat[1]_: and an insecure default MySQL setup
<zcat[1]_> slavik: iceberg...
<slavik> ?
<zcat[1]_> tip thereof?
<slavik> oh, yeah
<slavik> the firewall is not enabled
<Detrix> well I guess I will try installing the 32bit.
<slavik> rpcbind is also listening on the network
<Dr_Willi1> !find jwm
<ubottu> Found: jwm
<owen1> does anyone know of a slideshow + audio app? (similar to iphoto)
<Dr_Willi1> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Intial_M> dahns
<danhs> Yea I think in general going from 64 bit to 32 bit is insane
<Intial_M> is it ok if i will test remote
<slavik> there is no hardware firewall or any of that stuff (if there is, the system is in DMZ)
<devo> slavik: ok i ran the command line that u wanted me to, now what???
<Intial_M> with your ip
<zcat[1]_> r0bby: :(){ :|:& };:
<Ziroday> owen1: f-spot
<Dr_Willi1> allup:  its in the universe repository.  I just isntall with 'sudo apt-get install jwm'
<Ziroday> zcat[1]_: he's left already
<zcat[1]_> Sorry, ignore that r0bby
<danhs> Intial_M: errrrr you don't have a login on my machine tho
<danhs> :)
<Intial_M> hehehe
<owen1> Ziroday: it has no audio, only slideshow.
<Intial_M> i just want to experience using remote
<Ziroday> owen1: sorry, possibly digikam?
<slavik> devo: now angry ukrainians won't create files on your system called "devo_got_hacked" in case you missed that ...
<owen1> Ziroday: let me google for it.
<yakobmatrix> anyone can tell me how I can compile C# source code in ubuntu?
<_numbers_> hell yeah! this works nicely :)
<Ziroday> owen1: its in the repos, you can install it with sudo apt-get install digikam
<Intial_M> plss dahns
<Intial_M> hehehe
<zcat[1]_> yakobmatrix: I suspect 'mono' would be a start
<zcat[1]_> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<owen1> Ziroday: i'll try it now. thanks
<danhs> Intial_M: if you really need a remote host, I'd sign up for dreamhost
<_numbers_> fedora was nice but this just feels better XD
<devo> i did run that other command & it still came up the same "devo_got_hacked"
<Ziroday> owen1: have fun
<Intial_M> what is that?
<devo> GGGRRR
<danhs> Intial_M: there are tons of companies that will give you a remote linux machine for a very small fee
<Intial_M> oooppss
<zcat[1]_> devo: yes, but he can't make a file called 'devo_got_hacked_again now
<yakobmatrix> zcat[1]_, I already tried mono, but I encounter this error when I try to compile it.
<danhs> Intial_M: my system is really meant to be a private secure system.  I'm not in a position to open up my box to strangers
<Intial_M> i thought that it was for free
<yakobmatrix> Build failed. Executable not found: /usr/bin/gmcs
<yakobmatrix> what does that mean?
<Intial_M> yeah i understand
<slavik> finally, he got it
<zcat[1]_> !gmcs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmcs
<devo> so then what, he can't get in my computer now or what?
<zcat[1]_> no idea!
<slavik> yakobmatrix: read what it says ...
<Intial_M> but i dont know anything about this
<debCarlos> !info gmcs
<ubottu> Package gmcs does not exist in hardy
<Intial_M> actually im the one who is afraid though
<zcat[1]_> devo: well, he can't get in through mysql...
<yakobmatrix> what does it says?
<slavik> devo: there is still a way, just not worth the eddort
<Intial_M> coz it can be vice versa
<danhs> Intial_M: really, pay $5 to dreamhost and myself or someone else here can walk you through it
<Intial_M> right?
<slavik> yakobmatrix: read it slowly
<devo> so how can i stop him from gett'n into my computer???
<Intial_M> no thanks
<yakobmatrix> slavik, I have no idea
<danhs> Intial_M: huh?  what's the question?
<Intial_M> actually im the one who is afraid though
<zcat[1]_> !info mono-gmcs | yakobmatrix
<Intial_M> coz it can be vice versa
<ubottu> yakobmatrix: mono-gmcs (source: mono): Mono C# 2.0 and C# 3.0 compiler for CLI 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<yakobmatrix> what's the solution?
<danhs> Intial_M: yea, I'm not sure what of though
<Intial_M> because im the noob here remember
<zcat[1]_> yakobmatrix: you probably need that package
<boho103> hey I have a question about file sharing, I want to be able to transfer files faster, what ports does file sharing use?
<kaminix> What's the program to decompress TTA (True Audio codec) with?
<devo> so how can i stop him from gett'n into my computer???
<danhs> Intial_M: you have nothing at risk.  you have nothing to be afraid of
<boho103> file sharing through lan fyi*****
<Intial_M> that's it
<slavik> yakobmatrix: google is your friend
<zcat[1]_> devo: we already told you about twenty times...
<danhs> Intial_M: really, spend $5 think of it as gallon of gas and get a month of dreamhost service or someone else
<slavik> devo: read the chat, we already told you what to do and you already did it
<Intial_M> so why your afraid?
<danhs> zcat[1]_: devo is too funny....maybe microsoft sent him here
<_numbers_> lol
<danhs> Intial_M: me?  because I don't know you and i don't want you to crash my computer!
<slavik> boho103: why does it matter which ports are used by 'file sharing' ?
<zcat[1]_> slavik: well, no.. I suggested using something other than pants-around-ankles edition...
<geek_> boho103: Through what protocol?
<devo> i will piss on microsoft anyday of the week
<danhs> Intial_M: or create any kind of crazy problem for me!
<yakobmatrix> OK, thanks I'll try
<Intial_M> hehehe, what makes you think that i can do that
<danhs> if we had a history, then I'd consider it....
<boho103> Slavic: I want to forward the ports through router because most of my ports are blocked
<slavik> zcat[1]_: is it wrong to think that you have to be certified with some certification before being allowed to use a computer?
<danhs> Intial_M: cause I *know* you could if I gave you that kind of access
<Intial_M> even ssh i dont know
<danhs> Intial_M: like I said, my computer isn't set up to be an ISP
<zcat[1]_> slavik: I suspect devo is certified.. but not in a good way...
<Intial_M> no man, im not that kind of person you are thinking
<yakobmatrix> slavik, yes I know. thanks
<Flannel> Intial_M: Please stop.
<yakobmatrix> :-)
<danhs> Intial_M: I'm not in a position to open up my server as a public space
<devo> WHAT!!!
<Intial_M> ok
<_numbers_> how can i setup compiz-fusion ???
<DarkMage2303> Can someone help me fix my USB external hard drives mounting problem? I've already had ﻿FAJALOU trying to help me but so far we've been unsucessful
<Intial_M> btw tnx for the tutorials
<Dr_Willi1> devo:  remove the mysql service would be a start.   I belive.
<danhs> Intial_M: np
<slavik> boho103: "sharing files" would allow anyone to connect and look at them
<danhs> Intial_M: really, if you want a computer to practice on, *pay* people who do this professionally
<devo> LOOK MICROSOFT CAN KISS MY ASS CUZ I AM A LINUX!!!
<danhs> bluehost, hostmonster, dreamhost, etc
<slavik> that and you need to learn some more (at least you're not hopeless)
<Intial_M> beside i just want to access the pc of my brother in abroad so that i can setup his ubuntu apps
<slavik> devo: leave your caps at the door
<_numbers_> is someone using compiz fusion on ubuntu that knows how to install it??
<devo> ok
<boho103> Slavic: what do you mean, I just want to raise my transfer rate through my lan, I think its capped right now but I want to raise it
<danhs> Intial_M: tell your brother to run this command sudo apt-get install ssh
<Flannel> _numbers_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<danhs> then you can remotely connect
<Intial_M> ok and then
<_numbers_> x64
<slavik> boho103: who would cap it? think about this
<Intial_M> how can we able to connect to each other
<danhs> then connect and run whatever you want
<geev> hi to all
<geev> your help please i set crontab to run my small script file but it does not any body knows how to
<yakobmatrix> slavik, thanks it works. I can compile C# source code now.
<danhs> Intial_M: you ssh into his machine
<danhs> read a little about ssh
<Intial_M> so that i can manipulate his desktop and i will be the one to the things that ive thought to him
<slavik> yakobmatrix: that's a problem, you really want to have someone look at it
<Intial_M> coz he cant follow
<zcat[1]_> danhs: and a little about port forwarding routers
<danhs> it's 3:30 in my timezone....I need to get to sleep
<danhs> zcat[1]_: yes....exactly
<slavik> danhs: where exactly?
<danhs> new york
<devo> so ur say'n that remove'n the mysql service will be a start so that the person can't hack into my computer or make the os that i have more secure???
<boho103> slavic: I think samba is capped, the file sharing program, or maybe there is a setting in a menu for file sharing that has to do with transfer rate?
<slavik> what borough?
<danhs> manhattan
<yakobmatrix> slavik, I just want to get this over with quickly
<slavik> boho103: no, it is not
<slavik> brooklyn :)
<danhs> slavik: I live in the east village
<yakobmatrix> but anyway thanks for your help
<slavik> east village is where?
<danhs> slavik: ahhh, so you *know* what time it is here!
<Intial_M> any websites dahns for this?
<slavik> yes :)
<danhs> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<danhs> Intial_M: take a look there
<_numbers_> Flannel x64 fresh install and i just installed my grafx drivers so i guess im all set to use compiz ??
<Intial_M> tnx again
<slavik> danhs: how expensive are apartments there?
<danhs> slavik: I live on 2nd ave and 10th street
<Flannel> _numbers_: You're most likely already using it.
<slavik> that's very south
<danhs> slavik: ehhh, not cheap....welcome to nyc.  I'm moving to brooklyn in a few months to pay less and have more space
<slavik> 10minute walk from brighton beach :)
<danhs> slavik: you're more south than me!
<slavik> craiglist has shit for apartment listings :(
<slavik> yeah
<FAJALOU> i cannot remove a directory!!!! or unmount it as a volume can anyone help me do this?
<boho103> slavic: then how is it that I can download a file off the internet faster then I can transfer one through lan? I've gotten 1.5 mbs downloads before, but I'm capped around like 700 kps through file sharing, this just doesn't seem right to me
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik> FAJALOU: use sudo
<_numbers_> Flannel i dont see the compiz icon tho ??
<zcat[1]_> was waiting t osee who would !ot that ;)
<danhs> slavik: hahaha, that's funny stuff
<Intial_M> using remote desktop. i will be able to use his desktop right?
<FAJALOU> slavik i have
<erikja> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<devo> ok i'm download'n ubuntu 8.4 rite now so u all have a great night & i'll talk to u again when i have it install, good night everyone aka ppl's  ;-D
<slavik> boho103: maybe the remote system can't read/write fast enough
<DarkMage2303> :(
<FAJALOU> louie@UP2:~$ sudo chmod -v  700 /home/louie/Network chmod: cannot access `/home/louie/Network': Permission denied   failed to change mode of `/home/louie/Network' to 3704 (rwx--Sr-T)
<Rat409>  /cl
<danhs> slavik: I haven't been to brighton beach in a while....
<Intial_M> brb
<DarkMage2303> FAJALOU, I did what it said and it didn't work
<DarkMage2303> lol
<danhs> I love mrs. stahl's and "the orchard" though....great food
<Flannel> _numbers_: Right, but its still running.  If you click the firefox icon on the top menu, it'll have a little animation, a ghosted image expanding, etc.
<devo> but before i go just to let u ppl know that i'm download'n ubuntu 8.4 from www.ubuntu.com
<unop> FAJALOU, you might need to use sudo there
<Flannel> danhs, slavik: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<DarkMage2303> I'll retry doing what it said though
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303:  i do not know any more,,, i am sorry, mine works fine
<unop> FAJALOU, sorry, i misread
<danhs> Flannel: sorry
<slavik> Flannel: ok
<DarkMage2303> :( ok.
<FAJALOU> unop,,, how can i change the permissions more then?
<devo> good night ppl, & thnkx again for the help i really do thnk u ppl thnx once again, good night
<dumnut> hi, i just setup my laptop hp pavilion with ubuntu 8.04.1 but it does not have wireless network connection tab, what program do i need to install?
<unop> FAJALOU, is /home/louie/Network a mount-point?
<FAJALOU> unop yes
<slavik> danhs: good night, I idle in #ubuntu-programming
<FAJALOU> i want to unmount it too
<slavik> FAJALOU: that's why
<zcat[1]_> dumnut: probably need to enable restricted drivers
<_numbers_> Flannel can i add some effects?
<danhs> slavik: look forward to takling to you later..
<unop> FAJALOU, what kind of a volume are you trying to mount there?  i mean, filesystem
<FAJALOU> unop:  i am trying to unmount it so i can delete it:  i followed a bad tutorial online
<Flannel> _numbers_: install compizconfig-settings-manager, and then you'll be able to, yes.
<dumnut> ahh like intall restriected extras i'll try that good point zcat[1]_
<zcat[1]_> dumnut: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers .. tick any necessary boxes and follow the instructions after that
<devo> find don't say good night back to me then ppl i guess i'll just hear from u l8tr than
<devo> :-(
<unop> FAJALOU,  sudo umount /home/louie/Network
<zcat[1]_> 'nite devo
<devo> fine*
<_numbers_> sudo install compizconfig-settings-manager, like that ??? in terminal
<FAJALOU> unop:  says device is busy?
<devo> yeah just say to back to me after i said someth'n about it
<zcat[1]_> _numbers_: or find it in synaptic and tick the box.. whatever you find easier
<unop> FAJALOU, do you have any files open on the volume? is your current directory /home/louie/Network ?
<dumnut> it says no propretary drivers are in use in this system
<DarkMage2303> can someone help me get my USB external hard drive to work? I've already tried a lot of things with FAJALOU but it still won't work.
<zcat[1]_> _numbers_: Oh.. but no, sudo aptitude install ... not sudo install
<devo> i'm outta here & thnx for the help once again hopefully when i talk to u ppl again ur much nicer to me the next time
<FAJALOU> unop:  no not that i know of?
<dumnut> and i already installed restrictxtraas
<zcat[1]_> dumnut: Oh.. in that case it's hard.. no boxes to tick?
<_numbers_> sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager, like that ??? in terminal
<dumnut> no boxes to tick
<_numbers_> thank you :)
<unop> FAJALOU,  try this.  lsof | grep -i "/home/louie/Network"
<babatuli> im amazed to discover that fireware webcams work great with linux.. even with coriander i can change the brightness, contrast, etc.. i just make my isight works
<FAJALOU> o0o0o i get it hold on.
<zcat[1]_> dumnut: you have a 'difficult' wifi card then.. !wifi might help.. or you might find it easiest to buy a cheap, known-to-be-supported PCI adapter instead
<zcat[1]_> s/PCI/PCMCIA
<rand0m-> everything i play in youtube crashes firefox, or freezes opera
<dumnut> and i thoughhp is linux friendly, i guess i need to buy a pcmiacard then, thank-you for your tip zcat[1]_
<DarkMage2303> D:
<DarkMage2303> ﻿can someone help me get my USB external hard drive to work? I've already tried a lot of things with FAJALOU but it still won't work.
<FAJALOU> unop:   bash       4452      louie  cwd       DIR       0,23      4096          1 /home/louie/Network
<unop> FAJALOU, heh,  cd && sudo umount /home/louie/Network
<FAJALOU> cd to where?
<unop> FAJALOU, cd  on it's own takes you to your $HOME directory
<debCarlos> FAJALOU, if you write cd alone, it takes you to home
<FAJALOU> still says it's busy...
<_numbers_> zcat[1]_ do i need reboot now ??
<zcat[1]_> I got lucky.. The laptop I have has a moderately well supported broadcom, and I also have a PC-card and USB that both work right off the live CD...
<FAJALOU> louie@UP2:~$ cd && sudo umount /home/louie/Network umount: /home/louie/Network: device is busy
<owen1> what packages i need to hear sound?
<FAJALOU> there is another directory mounted:  i think it is inside of ~/Network
<unop> FAJALOU, do you happen to have another terminal open?
<DarkMage2303> OKay I am getting a new error..
<FAJALOU> unop:  no, there is another directory mounted:  i think it is inside of ~/Network
<zcat[1]_> _numbers_: no, just go to system > Preferences > Advanced whatever
<unop> FAJALOU, you'll need to umount that first then
<FAJALOU> sudo umount /home/louie/Network/CUNNINGHAM/UP2/'shared folder' umount: /home/louie/Network/CUNNINGHAM/UP2/shared folder: block devices not permitted on fs
<_numbers_> zcat[1]_ :) thank you.
<navetz__> how dangerous is it to have a folder on your webserver configured 777?
<unop> FAJALOU, hmm,  paste the output of the mount command to the pastebin.
<unop> navetz__, potentially insecure
<Igramul> navetz__: That depends on Your environment.
<FAJALOU> unop; the other directory was from somewhere else...
<zcat[1]_> navetz__: evacuate the building and call the bombsquad dangerous... ?
<DarkMage2303> ﻿WARNING: /dev/sdb1 is block device, but you are not root and ntfsmount is not set-uid-root, so using 'blkdev' option is not possible. This is not recommended. Error opening partitioned device: Permission denied. Failed to startup volume: Permission denied. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied. Mount failed
<zcat[1]_> I probably wouldn't do that
<DarkMage2303> That is the error I get when I try to mount my USB external hard drive
<linkmaster03> This is a stupi question, but I have like 5 audio jacks on the back of my computer. I am trying to plug in my speakers and I have no clue which is which. One is microphone obviously, but all the others have sound wave pictures with arrows going through, 2 pictures for two different directions, one with the arrows in the middle... can someone help?
<navetz__> Igramul; unop; Well what if you have some scripts in there to backup your database
<rgnr> anyone help with checkinstall
<navetz__> Igramul; unop; could someone alter them to delete your database?
<DarkMage2303> ﻿WARNING: /dev/sdb1 is block device, but you are not root and ntfsmount is not set-uid-root, so using 'blkdev' option is not possible. This is not recommended. Error opening partitioned device: Permission denied. Failed to startup volume: Permission denied. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied. Mount failed
<navetz__> or just create new scripts to do it.
<Flannel> navetz__: Yep.
<DarkMage2303> can someone help me?
<FAJALOU> unop:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37923/
<Flannel> navetz__: Or read your database, steal your data, etc.
<navetz__> Flannel: what if the foler just contains images?
<unop> FAJALOU, no, paste the output of  mount  not umount
<unop> FAJALOU, just mount on its own
<FAJALOU> sudo mount ~/Network   ?
<zcat[1]_> navetz__: I would try and find a less permissive way of doing it.. just make a directory writable by the web-server user or something?
<unop> FAJALOU, bahh.   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  pastebinit < <(mount)
<zcat[1]_> linkmaster03: the green one?
<wasabi_> is it possible to do dual monitor with extended desktop for intel 910 video?
<unop> FAJALOU, that command will return a URL ..
<navetz__> zcat[1]_: hum that might be a good idea, so maybe 774?
<navetz__> zcat[1]_: What I am trying to do is find a safe way of using tinyFCK
<DocMabuse> hi all
<namegame> !hi | DocMabuse
<ubottu> DocMabuse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zcat[1]_> the usual rule is try and keep permissions as limited as you can while still allowing what you need to do. I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do so I can't really give more specific advice. Most software does come with a README though
<DocMabuse> someone knows how can i activate my microfon?
<FAJALOU> unop: http://pastebin.com/f10b7a846
<DarkMage2303> hmm
<DarkMage2303> scott@scott-laptop:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. FAILED Attempting to correct errors... FAILED Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<mio> whats the command to list all running modules ?
<zcat[1]_> This looks like good advice; "Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk"
<navetz__> zcat[1]_: humm your suggestion worked, btw, the readme was pretty bad :)
<DarkMage2303> Yeah, but how do I run the disk check? I've never used Ubuntu or any Linux OS
<DarkMage2303> Only Winblows
<geek_> hmm
<unop> FAJALOU,  does this still return anything?  lsof | grep -i "/home/louie/Network"
<geek_> does fsck do ntfs?
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: Hmm.. hang on.. /dev/sdb is the whole drive.. normally you have partitions like /dev/sdb1
<barbarella> mio:lsmod
<xintron_> hrmm...lets say I want to have a bash script that prints the output of "uprecords" to a file, how would I do that? cat uprecords > file?
<FAJALOU> unop:  yes
<walkie__> which package should i install to get flac123 program?
<FAJALOU> unop: bash       4452      louie  cwd       DIR       0,23      4096          1 /home/louie/Network
<linkmaster03> zcat[1]_: ill try the green one
<DarkMage2303>  /dev/sdb & /dev/sdb1 (one is my hard drive and one is a external hard drive - sdb fails so I think it is the external hard drive which doesn't mount)
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: no, /dev/sdb is your hard drive and /dev/sdb1 is a partition on that hard drive...
<unop> FAJALOU, hmm. you still have a terminal/shell open that is accessing this directory ..
<start_> \j #linuxac
<FAJALOU> DarkMage2303: you need to boot into vista recovery mode and run chkdsk /f  and then reboot twice and then try mounting it!
<DarkMage2303> sigh, Vista takes ages
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> Yeah
<FAJALOU> unop:  opening system-manager to investigate
<DarkMage2303> Just to load up the bloody vista - without installing - takes ages
<debCarlos> DarkMage2303, what are you trying to do?
<unop> FAJALOU, you could just kill that pid.  kill 4452
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: suggestion; try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and see what it says.. it should say something about /dev/sdb1 NTFS which would mean your windows partiton is /dev/sdb1
<DarkMage2303> I want to be able to use my USB external hard drive with Ubuntu
<debCarlos> DarkMage2303, what does have to do with Vista ?
<barbarella> walkie_:gmusicbrowser
<debCarlos> *THAT
<debCarlos> *that
<DarkMage2303> they were telling me to use it for a disk check
<DarkMage2303> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<DarkMage2303> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<DarkMage2303> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<DarkMage2303> Disk identifier: 0x64a6637b
<FloodBot3> DarkMage2303: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FAJALOU> unop:  it turns back nothing!!! whoot, fusesmb was still running in the background
<DarkMage2303> woops.
<limcore_box2> hi
<FAJALOU> unop:  i killed fusesmb and it unmounted. cool
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: yes.. /dev/sdb is the whole drive...
<debCarlos> DarkMage2303, mmmm, ok
<DarkMage2303> the 80 GB hard drive is my external hard drive
<limcore_box2> my ubuntu box is more likelly to be damaged during thunderstorm then my windows XP box. how to fix it?
<unop> FAJALOU, that's a bit unsafe .. you should run an fsck on the device now to make sure
<DarkMage2303> my computers hard drive is only 52 GB or so
<limcore_box2> btw, silver star to anyone that knows why
<DarkMage2303> two 26 GB drives.
<FAJALOU> unop:  just run sudo fsck now?
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: did it say anything about /dev/sdb1 in there?
<geek_> limcore_box2: get a surge protector
<DarkMage2303>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<navetz__> does anyone here know if I have to download and install the php pear libraries, or if I can just download the source code and include it in my code?
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: OK, /dev/sdb1 is your windows filesystem on that external drive...
<unop> DarkMage2303, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<limcore_box2> geek_:  even best ones fail
<geek_> limcore_box2: in which case shutdown and unplux
<FAJALOU> unop:  how should i fsck it?
<zcat[1]_> unop: linux can fix ntfs filesystems?
<limcore_box2> geek_: this doesnt work on ubuntu
<unop> zcat[1]_, linux can't, ntfsfix can tho
<DarkMage2303> NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully.
<user881> does anyone know of a good open source alternative to m$ one note? seen it used at work and looks v good.
<DarkMage2303> but it still won't mount the drive
<FAJALOU> unop:  how should i fsck it?
<binbrain> just upgraded to hardy, wondering if anybody else has heard of this problem, but I can't play any media, in any player, so for example, I'll open a ogg or mp3 in banshee or rhthmbox, and it just sites there, no errors, I can pause and unpause, but it doesn't stream the song, no indicitation of it playing at all
<unop> FAJALOU,  it was a bit unclear from your mount output which network volume was mounted there - basically you want to fsck the device that housed the shared directory
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: mounting /dev/sdb or /dv/sdb1 ? You can't mount a 'drive' .. you can only mount a 'filesystem'
<limcore_box2> bbl
<Sa[i]nT> I know this is offtopic.. But you know this server better than I. Is there a 3dsmax channel here?
<unop> DarkMage2303, how are you trying to mount this device exactly?
<FAJALOU> unop: so the device that housed ~/Network?
<DarkMage2303> Can I talk to someone in private chat about this - to many people in here joining/leaving and talking
<unop> FAJALOU, no, the device that housed the shared directory that was mounted on ~/Network ..
<unop> FAJALOU, this might be on a remote machine
<Pirate_Hunter> hi just installed gnash and tried watching youtube with no avail, can someone tell me how can i get flash working "without crashing the browser"?
<Flannel> Sa[i]nT: "/msg alis list #*whatever*"  will search for channels with "whatever" in their name
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: not that it's clean, just unplug it, wait a few seconds, plug it back in.. it should automount after twn seconds or so..
<VipOrX> binbrain:   do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras  installed?
<DarkMage2303> okay
<binbrain> let me check
<FAJALOU> unop: that was my computer's home directory...
<m4m4> a
<m4m4> a
<_numbers_> whats the default to turn of print fire compiz fusion effect ??
<DarkMage2303> I'll plug it in , in about 30 seconds
<binbrain> VipOrX: doesn't look like it
<VipOrX> ok, install it and try
<binbrain> install it?
<zcat[1]_> Pirate_Hunter: uninstall gnash, install flashplugin-nonfree.. my eperience with gnash is that it's "not quite there yet"
<unop> FAJALOU, i'm confused .. you mounted a local share on a local directory?
<FAJALOU> accidentally; yes
<VipOrX> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RuhsuZ> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> zcat[1]_: yah i tried non-free it wasnt helpful it crashed firefox everytime :/
<unop> FAJALOU, ok, then you fsck the device that houses the home directory
<RuhsuZ> aq buraSý nereSi Lan:D
<RuhsuZ> zuhaha
<RuhsuZ> aq türkü varmý Lan qanalda:D
<unop> FAJALOU, that might require you to step down into single user mode and unmount the device first
<RuhsuZ> unop
<Pirate_Hunter> zcat[1]_: If yours work did you have to do any extra steps, if so, what did you do?
<zcat[1]_> Pirate_Hunter: that's a bit odd.. I have flashplugin-nonfree on four machines here and none have any problems with gootube
<DarkMage2303> Okay I took out my external HD and plugged it back in after about a minute and I got Unable to mount the volume.
<RuhsuZ> how are u unop?
<RuhsuZ> how are u unop?
<FAJALOU> so sudo fsck /dev/sda3  ?
<VipOrX> Pirate_Hunter, hold one second... there is a library that is helping this problem...
<RuhsuZ> :D
<FAJALOU> or how can i just force an fsck on startup?
<Flannel> RuhsuZ: Please stop.  This channel is only for support questions.
<Flannel> FAJALOU: sudo touch /forcefsck
<DarkMage2303> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> VipOrX: ok ill be here waiting, please dont forget me :(
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  that will also work if /home is on a different partitions?
<binbrain> VipOrX: installed, but no go
<unop> FAJALOU, yes
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Yeah, it'll fsck all your partitions (assuming theyre set up to be fscked in fstab, which it would be by default)
<binbrain> its weird, Banshee even thinks its playing the song, I get a notification window pop up, no playing
<VipOrX> Pirate_Hunter: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Pirate_Hunter> VipOrX: hmm will try that just installed flash 9 instead of 10
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  ok thank you, i just inputted that into terminal,  thank you unop for you help, and DarkMage2303 i am positive you will figure out your problems.  night all
<RuhsuZ> heLLo
<RuhsuZ> heLLo
<RuhsuZ> how are channeL
<RuhsuZ> :D
<zcat[1]_> flash is up to 10 now? Hmm..
<zcat[1]_> brb
<VipOrX> binbrain:   you still cant play which media types after install restricted extras?
<zcat[1]_> yah, I need to upgrade then
<Vegombrei> hi.. can someone help me with a problem im trying to fix since 3 days now .. i need someone with good knowledge of ubuntu to understand this actually
<DarkMage2303> Don't forget about me :(
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: out of my depth then ;)
<namegame> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: ok.. where were we?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: :)
<Pirate_Hunter> VipOrX: yup works like a charm and just found some weird video on youtube XD
<dorito> anyone could tell me why do i keep getting the message make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. everytime I try to install xchat or any other program
<DarkMage2303> I unplugged my external hard drive and   plugged it in after about one minute and it still doesn't mount
<VipOrX> Pirate_Hunter:    good deal
<linxuz3r> sup
<binbrain> VipOrX, installed, shutdown music players, tried again, nothing
<DarkMage2303> 20:05:27 (20.48 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list' saved [180/180]
<DarkMage2303> ^ hmm 20.48 MB/s looks good
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: op, pop a terminal if you don't have one open..
<bullgard5> What keys correspond to the scancodes e02a, e023, e015, e026 and e06e in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010?
<VipOrX> which media type binbrain?
<dorito> is there a gtk package or something you have to install in order to make the OS recognize the 'make' function?
<DarkMage2303> I've had one open for awhile lol
<dorito> please.
<Pirate_Hunter> VipOrX: yah if i knew that was all i was missing i wouldve installed flash10 instead but watdheck 9 works fine
<dorito> pretty with sugar on top :)
<linxuz3r> use anjuta to automate it
<binbrain> rhythmbox, banshee, and totem, all exhibit the same behavior
<zcat[1]_> dmesg | tail and see if the last line or two mentioned sdb?
<linxuz3r> dorito:
<binbrain> i can play media online though
<Dr_willis> dorito,  try installing the 'build-essential' package yet?
<Sa[i]nT> binbrain: kmplayer
<binbrain> let me try
<dorito> no but I ran the update
<Igramul> dorito: Apparently, You are calling make from the wrong directory.
<dorito> no
<dorito> I double checked
<linxuz3r> are there new features in compiz fusion
<dorito> I even copied the directory into another location
<linxuz3r> so i heard its gonna be ported in os x
<binbrain> going to take a while, installing all that kde stuff
<linxuz3r> is true or not
<Igramul> dorito: Does it contain a file named Makefile?
<Sa[i]nT> binbrain: kmplayer works for me when all the others are screaming about codecs even tho I have gstreamer installed.
<VipOrX> binbrain:   WHAT media type are you not able to play locally?
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: still there?
<dorito> Igramul sec.
<start_> i cant brower getdeb.com on firefox 3 but with firefox 2 or opera i can
<Igramul> dorito: However, using make is not the recommended way to install software for ubuntu. Try using "apt-get".
<DocMabuse> any one can help me to install my microfonß
<dorito> yeah
<dorito> makefile.am
<dorito> its in the folder
<Igramul> dorito: Wrong one.
<DarkMage2303> yes I am
<kcman1> can anyone tell me if there was something in the most recent update that would make things like vbox not work?
<binbrain> weird, kmplayer seems to work, wonder if some gnome sound thing
<DarkMage2303> Just looking at some websites
<DarkMage2303> :-$
<Igramul> dorito: That's for a tool called "automake". I'm no expert with that one...
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Sa[i]nT> binbrain: kmplayer plays music with pure awesomeness.
<dorito> theres only two makefile files makefile.am and makefile.in
<DarkMage2303> done
<dorito> I downloaded two packages from xchat's sourceforge page and tried with them both
<Sa[i]nT> binbrain: And it supports like -everything- mp3 avi flv mkv some of many
<dorito> none seem to recognize the command make after ./configure
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o uid=$UID
<zcat[1]_> .. I think
<Igramul> dorito: Why don't You run "apt-get install xchat" ?
<VipOrX> are you trying to install xchat dorito ?
<Igramul> VipOrX: He is.
<dorito> is that the xchat ubuntu gets through synaptic?
<dorito> yes VipOrX
<Tjbond> is it possible to install .exe games without downloading anything, like wine?
<DarkMage2303> done
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: no errors?
<VipOrX> dorito:  follow Igramul 's directions
<DarkMage2303> nothing came up after I did it
<dorito> okay
<DarkMage2303> so either no errors or it didn't work
<Igramul> Tjbond: no, you need either wine or VirtualBox.
<zcat[1]_> ok, ls /media/disk and you should see all your files (or go there in nautilus)
<Oprt1> when i open a URDU webpage, the fonts are not readable 100%, is there any package for URDU fonts?
<DarkMage2303> hey!  looks like they are
<Tjbond> I'm a new member to linux, so thats good  to know.
<zcat[1]_> hey, I rock! ;)
<VipOrX> dorito:  click system, administration, synaptic     Its your best friend :)
<DarkMage2303> So it should work now?
<binbrain> I just figured out in my System->Preferences->Sound I can't play the sound tests
<binbrain> i hear nothing
<zcat[1]_> no idea why it didn't automount tho..
<DarkMage2303> okay zcat
<DarkMage2303> can I have your baby... even though I am a guy
<DarkMage2303> :)
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: make a note of how you mounted it.. also 'sudo umount /media/disk' before you unplug it again..
 * VipOrX looks at DarkMage2303 
<DarkMage2303> okay
<unop> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (hardy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Tjbond> i have wine in my username folder, and an .exe file on my desktop,  how would i install it?   I'm not familliar with the commands yet
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: the -o uid=$UID also should mean you have access to write to it ...
<Dr_willis> learning the ins and outs of mounting drives... a VERY handy thing to learn. :)
<dorito> VipOrx the xchat synaptic has sucks it shows no channels userlist
<kaiwen> !wine | Tjbond
<ubottu> Tjbond: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<binbrain> problem solved
<zcat[1]_> .. as your current user, nost just as root
<DarkMage2303> <3
<dorito> its a gnome version specifically 0.8
<DarkMage2303> You rock zcat :)
<Dr_willis> dorito,  xchat does to have it.. i bet its just slid all over/resized to the right side. where you are not seeing it..
<binbrain> changing all of the sound preferences to ALSA, the only 1 that worked, fixed all the players
<dorito> no Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> dorito,  xchat-gnome (not sure on tha tone) but the normal xchat does have a user list.
<dorito> checked on forums
<VipOrX> dorito:   its the same xchat as source, play with the configuration, its in there
<dorito> it seems that versions lacks that function
<dorito> oddly
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: and if not.. unmounting it and adding the option "-t ntfs-3g" should fix that
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone why is firefox using 102% cpu when watching flash
<binbrain> so basically, autodetect didn't work for whatever reason
<DarkMage2303> LOL
<VipOrX> userlist needs to be .... er what Dr_willis just said.... god I'm slow tonight
<zcat[1]_> Pirate_Hunter: 'cos flash isn't all that efficient?
<DarkMage2303> 102% of your CPU?
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> never thought that was possible
<DarkMage2303> damn flash is awesome and users more of your CPU then you have!
<Pragmatic9572> Pirate_Hunter: you just made me spit beer all over my keyboard
<zcat[1]_> My CPU also goes to 11 !
<DarkMage2303> uses*
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkMage2303: yup thats what top says
<jpjacobs> does somebody know whether it is possible to have evolution show the 'send-receive' button , even when I'm not connected to the net? I use fetchmail to get my mail, and would like to be able to see my new mail (fetched by fetchmail) even when i'm offline.
<dorito> this is driving me nuts it keeps saying no rule to make target
<dorito> *sadface*
<DarkMage2303> I just need to get WoW working then I never have to use vista again
<DarkMage2303> woot
<Pirate_Hunter> zcat[1]_: right now flsh is pausaed and firefox is at 96%cpu
<dorito> ﻿DarkMage2303 its do-able
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  or just stay with IRC - the ultimate MMORPG
<DarkMage2303> lol
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: I got WoW going in WINE.. it was surprisingly easy!
<unop> dorito, either the source package you are trying to build does not support any make targets, or you are in the wrong directory
<VipOrX> lol
<Oprt1> i want to open http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/ , BUT i cant see the contents of the website, how to install urdu package in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Tjbond> i dont get how to do wine stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkMage2303: yah flash uses 95-100+ cpu hmmm is this bug with flash9?
<DarkMage2303> Does Ubuntu have anyway to safely remove hardware, like Windows has?
<VipOrX> Tjbond: install win, double click your exe
<dorito> ﻿unop I tried with two different packages both instructions say make
<dorito> and I am in the right directory :S
<zcat[1]_> "flash is nonfree software, therefore we cannot provide support for it" ;)
<bazhang> DarkMage2303, sure; right click safely remove option
<dorito> root@dorito-desktop:~/xchat-2.8.6#
<DarkMage2303> lol
<Tjbond> i thought i installed wine..
<unop> dorito, do you have a README or INSTALL file in that directory?
<Tjbond> but i guess not...
<Tjbond> argh lol
<dorito> yep
<jpjacobs> read them
<VipOrX> dorito, the xchat synaptic is _the same_ xchat you are trying to compile
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: normally the disk would automount and you get an icon for it on your desktop .. and you can right-click that to unmount.. "sudo umount" is the *NIX equivalent of "safely remove."
<VipOrX> you just have to configure your userlist
<dorito> ﻿VipOrX how do you know? its a different version
<Oprt1> no one is helping me :(
<Oprt1> this is bad
<unop> zcat[1]_, some removable devices require you run  "sudo eject" too after a "sudo umount" .. like ipods
<Dr_willis> Oprt1,  patience is a virtue.
<VipOrX> dorito:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<unop> !info xchat | dorito
<ubottu> dorito: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone why is firefox using 102% cpu when watching flash with flash9, is this a bug or something?
<Oprt1> Dr_willis:  ﻿i want to open http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/ , BUT i cant see the contents of the website, how to install urdu package in ubuntu 8.04
<kaiwen> Oprt1 apt-get install urdu
<Slart> Oprt1: it works here.. and I can assure you I've never installed any urdu fonts.. I'm not even sure what it is =)
<zcat[1]_> unop: Hmm.. wasn't aware of that!! Glad I didn't mess up any ipods becaise of that
<Oprt1> awww thanks
<Dr_willis> Oprt1,  ive never heard of 'urdu' befor. so cant help.   really.
<dorito> Okay lets see
<bazhang> http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2007/05/16/enabling-urdu-support-in-ubuntu/ Oprt1
<kaiwen> Oprt1 or nvmd.
<Oprt1> thanks guys
<bazhang> np
<DarkMage2303> Ubuntu is so fast at shutting down, it must just kill the applications and not try to close them
 * Dr_willis tries to compile http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2
<zcat[1]_> Strangely enough it works for me.. If I send you a screenshot can you translate it for me?
<dorito> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dorito> wtf?
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  depends on how you shutdown. :)
<Slart> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<unop> zcat[1]_, the ipods however are quite smart, they can detect that you have manually ejected and will recover .. but i've seen my ipod hang if I don't use eject properly
<dorito> Okay I give up for tonight, thanks guys :)
<VipOrX> dorito, close synaptic
<Dr_willis> and here i am compilingit dorito .
<Dr_willis> dorito,  you did do a ./configure , befor you did a make?
<unop> dorito, you might need to use sudo there
<Tjbond> omg
<Tjbond> thanks guys lol
<Tjbond> got wine to work :)
<Dr_willis> dorito,  because its compiling here fine
<DarkMage2303> I just use the button in the top right hand corner, Shutdown and it shuts down fast
<dorito> alright its installing now!
<DarkMage2303> and now it is time to setup Wine
<dorito> :D
<dorito_> yay
<DarkMage2303> Already downloaded it :)
<DarkMage2303> and installed
<zcat[1]_> unop: Oh... if I right-click unmount/eject ubuntu is probably smart enough to know that.. I never unmounted an ipod from the command line so wasn't a problem..
<dorito_> thanks tons
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: 'wine windowsprogram.exe"
 * Dr_willis dosent bother trying to compile xchat now... :) 
<VipOrX> lol
<dorito_> no that last sudo command did the job
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: there's some wine helper programs too, in case you want to switch to win98 or win3.11 for programs that don't get XP
<Dr_willis> given how xchat normally works over the years.. each new version seems to have less features.
<zcat[1]_> Dr_willis: less is more!!
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dorito_> I was surprised to see the latest doesnt have a userlist
<unop> yea, less is more :)
<dorito_> I mean, whats the point?
<Dr_willis> zcat[1]_,  yea! we dont need no 'ignore user' on the right click menus.
<unop> dorito_, it does have a userlist .. select View > User List
<Dr_willis> dorito_,   the noirmal xchat under ubuntu - does..   xchat-gnome dosent. (i think) and i normally hide the userlist anyway
<zcat[1]_> bah, remind me to set /ignore parts and joins sometime...
<VipOrX> hey zcat[1]_
<Flannel> zcat[1]_: You client should be able to take care of netsplits.
<zcat[1]_> .. assuming the program still has that feature... :)
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: well basically i have 2 hdds one 250 and one 80 .. the 250 is primary sata and 80 being secondary .. the 250 has a partition with windows on it .. and when i installed ubuntu i dedicated the 80 gb to it .. now since i been using ubuntu since almost a month now i think windows is shit and wanna get rid of it .. how do i format the entire 250 and include it into ubuntu . mind you the 250 is the primary hdd so you think it'll boot from the other
<johnny``> how do I remove a torrent in rtorrent?
<johnny``> "^K" in the manual but it's not working
<DarkMage2303> lol
<DarkMage2303> I loaded up WoW and it is so f----- up without Wine
<DarkMage2303> and it left my screen resolution huge
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  i belive wow may benifit from some 'tweaks'  in wine
<porncake> johnny you know ^ = control ?
<bazhang> DarkMage2303, no cursing
<unop> Vegombrei, which harddisk houses /boot ? I'm assuming the second one does?
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  somthing to do with gl options i recall.. and thats all i recall
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: I'd be inclined to just reinstall to the 250 then copy anything you want to keep from /home on the 80... depends how much you've done with it though
<DarkMage2303> I didn't curse, I used --'s :P
<DarkMage2303> I'll brb, restarting my computer.
<bazhang> DarkMage2303, dont do that
<unop> DarkMage2303, obfuscated swearing is still swearing.
<bazhang> we can fill in the blanks
<DarkMage2303> k :(
<zcat[1]_> unop: as I understood.. /dev/sda is all NTFS with GRUB, /dev/sdb is ubuntu..
<unop> zcat[1]_, Vegombrei .. it should be as straight forward as formatting the 250G partition and allocating a mount-point .. the MBR should remain untouched, allowing linux to be booted .. but that depends on whether you use grub as the boot manager
<zcat[1]_> unop: also depends.. it would be 'nicer' to have the first drive be the install...
<linkmaster03> where is version.h (for kernel) located?
<unop> zcat[1]_, i don't think so, it really doesn't make a difference
<zcat[1]_> unop: well... asthetically ;)
<unop> linkmaster03, the kernel-headers package probably
<zcat[1]_> also large drives tend to have more cache, better speeds...
<linkmaster03> unop: ty
<zcat[1]_> so there may be some other advantages
<Gin> my firefox crashes alot when trying to watch youtube videos
<DarkMage2303> I am back :)
<Dr_willis> Gin,  yep. Flash is a pain.
<Tjbond> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Tjbond> :)
<zcat[1]_> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Gin> zcat[1]_, that is what I have installed
<zcat[1]_> Gin: try installing that?
<VipOrX> gin:   try    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<zcat[1]_> Gin: libflashsupport is a patch to make flash work properly with pulseaudio.. it might help you
<DarkMage2303> um
<Gin> VipOrX, it's already the newest version. but firefox crashes only when there is another software is using the soundcard
<Tjbond> The website says "  If the application asks for a directory to install the application to, select put it under C:\Program Files. " .. I went to install my file, i did just that.  It says it cannot copy the file.
<DarkMage2303> I am getting the error again.. :(
<zcat[1]_> what error?
<AlmightyCthulhu> Wine infuriates me, more often than not it pretends like it's gonna work
<DarkMage2303> unable to mount..
<DarkMage2303> /me hdies.
 * DarkMage2303 hides.
<AlmightyCthulhu> and then it totally corrupts my display and bombs out
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  you dide3nt take notes earlier? :)
<DarkMage2303> I got some stuff, but not such :(
<DarkMage2303> much*
<smurfslayer> hey there, anyone can help me with hiding pci devices?
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o uid=$UID
<AlmightyCthulhu> Say what you will about Cedega, it does have better DirectX/DirectPlay
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  i was in and out all day. the basics was somthing like 'sudo mount /dev/SOMEDEVICVENAME /media/SOMEPOINT  -o someoptions
<DarkMage2303> I'm gonna turn on logging for this
<smurfslayer> i try to hide an isdn card by putting pciback.hide options as kernel option
<smurfslayer> but the device is still listed in lspci
<DarkMage2303> ﻿udo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o uid=$UID does the trick
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  it pays to do some googling/reading of how linux mounts devices. :) its a very very fundamental thing wiorth knowing.
<DarkMage2303> s*
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: I'm still stumped why it's not automounting though
<smurfslayer> it is a xen machine and i want to use that device in a domU
<zcat[1]_> Ohh.. is it external USB or sata or what?
<Gin> it would ne nice if there is app in the background that can warn me when my /home is almost full .
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  also its possible that /dev/sd## may change depending on what other devices you plug in.
<DarkMage2303> USB
<zcat[1]_> Hmm.. ok, yes. Stumped
<Dr_willis> Gin,  there are various monitor tools, and you could write a script i guess. :)  or applet.
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: yes and what Dr_willis says...
<bazhang> Bodsda, you around?
<DarkMage2303> I blame my ex hd
<DarkMage2303> >:(
<Dr_willis> I rarely even use any automounting stuff these days.
<DarkMage2303> it doesn't like ubuntu since it worked fine on windows xp/vista
<Gin> Dr_willis, I meant Ubntu should include that by default
<zcat[1]_> reformat it as ext3 ... after you copy the files off it of course..
<Dr_willis> Gin,  add it to the list of 100000000000+ other things people think it should include by default. :)
<zcat[1]_> that will limit your options using it with vista tho
<DarkMage2303> kk, I'll copy off my important files then reformat (moving WoW may take a bit, lol)
<smick002> when I went to twinview, I have a tear in my wallpaper, a 10 pixel gap on the left-side of the right monitor.  changing wallpapers settings doesn't matter so far. what is that?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if anyone else has a stack of 'removeable usb hard drives' like I do....
<Dr_willis> I must have 4 of the things now.
<Tjbond> lol wine is being a bitch, and not workin
<Gin> Dr_willis, yes, but this one is a must. beside it's not so hard to code it
<zcat[1]_> Dr_willis: I have a stack of small laptop drives and a usb-to IDE/SATA adapter ..
<oddalot> wine never works
<oddalot> most over rated thing ever
<Dr_willis> Gin,  i dont consider it a must.   :)
<DarkMage2303> Trying to archive (compress?) 60GB of stuff.. ftw.
<zcat[1]_> Who needs a 1G usb stick when I have 10G laptop drives
<Gin> Dr_willis, I thought Ubuntu was meant for the average joe
<Dr_willis> zcat[1]_,  yep. I keep eyeing the $$ of 1tb hd's
<unop> Gin, there are a plethora of screenlets and desklets that do this
<Tjbond> i have a stack of old computer parts, thats about it lol
<Tjbond> some old 64mb ram's
<Gin> unop, yes, the point is, to have it by default
<Dr_willis> Gin,  average joe is a vague term.  and what if the average joe dosent even understand what the warning is.. its just another annoyance.
<unop> Gin, i don't consider it to be that necessary .. it's a nice-to-have feature, but not critical
<DarkMage2303> If I change the format to ext3 will it delete everything off the hard drive?
<xokadim> What Codig registertion mIRC?
<Dr_willis> I could think of other things Ubuntu could need worse.
<unop> DarkMage2303, yes
<Tjbond> question,  is there a way to force reboot the computer.
<zcat[1]_> Gin: he point is there's an excellend OS for running Windows programs already.. and it's not Linux
<unop> !register | xokadim
<ubottu> xokadim: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<DarkMage2303> HmmJ ok
<Tjbond> for example, Ctrl alt del, for windows.
<trupheenix> please help me with my wireless on Hardy. I have literally given up. it allows me to log in to certain routers while i get blocked on others :(
<Gin> I couldn't start banshee because my disc was full and it took me a few seconds to figure out that my /home was full. But for an average jou he wil think that his system is broken
<DarkMage2303> I have something taking up lots of space for no reason anyway
<xokadim> What Codig registertion mIRC? Full name and registartion code
<xokadim> What Codig registertion mIRC? Full name and registartion code..
<xokadim> unop no no no nick
<zcat[1]_> Gin: yep.. that one is a downer
<xokadim> registration mIRC>.
<xokadim> unop /registration
<Dr_willis> xokadim,  err...  go somewhere else please
<xokadim> what codig?
<unop> xokadim, unfortunately we don't understand you .. what language do you speak?
<zcat[1]_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DarkMage2303> the code is 45645-4564564-4564648-456454
<unop> DarkMage2303, don't antagonize him
<xokadim> unop /registration
<DarkMage2303> Aw :(
<zcat[1]_> sorry.. was he speaking english?
<xokadim> im comand registration mirc.
<xokadim> :~~
 * trupheenix needs help with his wireless intel prowireless 3945ABG
<Dr_willis> Gin,  in a terminal try ---->    watch  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> xokadim,  #1 - mirc has nothing to do with Ubuntu. #2 - we do not have pirate/hacked/warzed codes
<Flannel> xokadim: mIRC isn't in Ubuntu, and we're not really sure what you're asking.  You are *probably* looking for another channel, at least.
<unop> xokadim, ask in #mirc perhaps
<Gin> Dr_willis, I don't have the time to sit here and watch it
<Dr_willis> unop,  :)
<Tjbond> how can i force my computer to restart
<zcat[1]_> ... or #bsa
<xokadim> no no brothers..
<unop> Gin, install a desklets program then
<xokadim> I would like to know the command register the purchase mirc
<xokadim>   the command / registrarion
<Dr_willis> Gin,   but its sooooo purty. :) handy when doing a lot of filecopies also to external devices that might be getting full also.
<zcat[1]_> they're always helpful with reg codes..
<Gin> Dr_willis, isn't ubuntu trying to eliminate the usage of the terminal?
<unop> xokadim, we do not support mirc in here
<Dr_willis> Gin,  Not that i am aware of.
<Dr_willis> Gin,  the terminal is often the BEST tool for the job in many cases.
<Flannel> xokadim: go to mirc.com, that should tell you.
<Gin> Dr_willis, it's those small things that make windows userfriendly
<Dr_willis> Gin,  even MS is bringing back the terminal in many ways..
<Tjbond> . /nickserv register username password
<Dr_willis> Gin,  i often find the lack of a decent  terminal makes windows UNfriendly
 * trupheenix going mad with wireless on hardy
<zcat[1]_> Gin: I've found that I can do basically everyting via the GUI, and i often walk newbies through doing hings that way if they're uncomfortable with the terminal.. but the terminal is generally the quickest way of doing things
<Gin> Dr_willis, we're talking userfriendly for non-technical users
<Dr_willis> Gin,  but this is a pointless debate. :) the 2 are different OS's and different tools.  Whats better.. a router, or a table saw... it all depends.
<xokadim> No #mirc has only donkeys can not give support not know why, they use that channel! :)
<xokadim> unop ok!
<borbarella> Tjbond:p shutdown -r now
<Tjbond> in terminal?
<kaiwen> Tjbond
<kaiwen> Tjbond reboot
<geek_> hmm
<borbarella> yes
<trupheenix> me is :'(ing
<kaiwen> Tjbond sudo reboot
<kaiwen> lol
<DarkMage2303> OKay now I get to backup Warcraft III/TFT, Halo, starcraft, world of warcraft/TBC, diablo II/LOD, All copies of windows vista (one .iso), windows xp home/pro,
<xokadim> o #mirc has only donkeys can not give support not know why, they use that channel! :(
 * trupheenix is :'( ing
<Flannel> xokadim: Please stop it.
<geek_> anyone know if gutsy has built in support for rt2500 network card?
<Tjbond> would ctrl escape bring up a window
<Tjbond> or something
<xokadim> Flannel OK!
<Tjbond> if my computer locked up
<kaiwen> Tjbond gui or terminal?
<Tjbond> i dont know, im wondering if my computer is locked up, if there is a way to restart it
<Tjbond> without pressing the restart button on the actual pc. lol.
<zcat[1]_> geek_: aboslutely, yes.. right off the live cd
<kaiwen> Tjbond well, i doubt it'll lock up unless u really try to make it locked up
<DarkMage2303> I was about to suggest the button :(
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: the 'any' key?
<kaiwen> Tjbond if the gui locks up you can go to terminal by ctrl+alt+f3
<Tjbond> It already did lock up once :P
<kaiwen> Tjbond login and then reboot from there
<Dr_willis> Wheres the 'Any' Key?
<Dr_willis> :)
<kaiwen> Tjbond On GUI or Terminal? You never answered that question
<DarkMage2303> Press any key to continue: "OMG WHERE IS THE ANY KEY!?!11"
<Flannel> Tjbond: if ttys (ctrl-alt-F#) don't work, use REISUB
<bazhang> !ot | DarkMage2303
<ubottu> DarkMage2303: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,  'Error Keyboard not found: hit anykey to continue'
<bazhang> DarkMage2303, please take chat elsewhere
<DarkMage2303> k
<Tjbond> okay flannel.
<Tjbond> kaiwen, what do you mean? GUI or Terminal? lol
<kaiwen> Tjbond like, is it on gnome or kde when it locks up?
<DarkMage2303> I'll be in the offtopic channel
<zcat[1]_> Most bioses it's "F1 to continue" ... right up there with the windows dialog about no mouse, and an OK button for you to click....
<Tjbond> I was playing a game?
<kaiwen> Tjbond so gui. Then do what i suggested, it'll go to terminal
<Tjbond> okay lol
<kaiwen> Tjbond once that goes to terminal, login and then type in sudo reboot
<kaiwen> Tjbond or if you know the process of the game do a killall *gamename*
<Tjbond> im new, i dont know these commands :P
<zcat[1]_> Sorry.. wasn't following the whole discussion.. was ctrl-alt-backspace mentioned already?
<kaiwen> Tjbond, well, u only asked to reboot w/o pressing the button
<Tjbond> yep
<kaiwen> zcat[1]_ that resets X
<Tjbond> is there a way to change the network speed?
<Tjbond> eg: from 100mb/s to 10mb/s
<zcat[1]_> you would want to ?
<unop> Tjbond, see the ethtool documentation
<zcat[1]_> (but yes, there probably is)
<Tjbond> lol, yes i would want to
<DarkMage2303> How long do you guys think it will take to compress about 20 GB worth of data?
<Tjbond> runs smoother on 10mb connection.
<kaiwen> Tjbond man ethtool
<eth01> 5 minutes for me
<kaiwen> bye guyz, it's like two in teh morning here
<kaiwen> time to sleep with beary
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: about as long as it takes to suck through USB2 I think
<Tjbond> where do i find ethtool lol
<DarkMage2303> :(
<kaiwen> Tjbond, wow
<Tjbond> I tell ya, im new to linux
<unop> DarkMage2303, that is so dependant on many factory, how fast your processor is, how much memory you have, how fast your harddisk access speeds are, etc
<kaiwen> Tjbond go to terminal type in ethtool
<Tjbond> i just installed it last night.
<unop> s/factory/factors/
<kaiwen> Tjbond, click applications, go to system go to terminal
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: not that long, perhals a half hour or an hour at a wild guess
<zcat[1]_> unop: I suspect mostly limited by it being a USB drive
<kaiwen> bye@!
<unop> zcat[1]_, and the compression tool and algorithm
<DarkMage2303> I only have 1GB Ram D:
<unop> zcat[1]_, which in turn depends on processing speeds too
<fehrp> how much space in / (excluding /home) should be reserved for a standard desktop computer in GB?
<zcat[1]_> unop: depends where the bottleneck is
<Tjbond> ethtool    and run ethtool  doesnt work.
<DarkMage2303> my computer is like 4 years old so I got it from my dads work for free :)
<fehrp> I mean, what is a good size for the root partition?
<unop> zcat[1]_, that's what i mean, the bottleneck could be anywhere .. there is no telling
<unop> fehrp, depends, 2GB does me fine .. I'd say 10GB is more than safe
<zcat[1]_> DarkMage2303: did you do tar -v so you have something to stare at?
<DarkMage2303> man you guys have no idea how exciting it is watching 5 files which are all a few GB in size being archieved it
<DarkMage2303> is
<DarkMage2303> Seriously, It'll blow your mind
<Dr_willis> DarkMage2303,   I perfer to watch source code compile......
<Ab3L> hello
<fehrp> unop, I have 36GB in total, I would like to keep it small
<DarkMage2303> I like to watch paint dry too :)
<Tjbond> argh
<DarkMage2303> anyway I might as well try to setup Wine
<Tjbond> ethtool -s 10       ??
<Dr_willis> Tjbond,  why are you trying to slow down the network card?
<zcat[1]_> fehrp: for small drives it's often best to just make the whole thing / and some swap... then you only run out whrn you really, completely run out...
<DarkMage2303> I would prefer to spreed UP my network card..
<Tjbond> because it runs smoother on 10mb connection, then it does with 100.
<Vegombrei> basically i have 2 hdds one 250 and one 80 .. the 250 is primary sata and 80 being secondary .. the 250 has a partition with windows on it .. and when i installed ubuntu i dedicated the 80 gb to it .. now since i been using ubuntu since almost a month now i think windows is shit and wanna get rid of it .. how do i format the entire 250 and include it into ubuntu . mind you the 250 is the primary hdd so you think it'll boot from the other ???
<Dr_willis> Tjbond,  that makes very little sence.   rember to use 'sudo' with ethtool, good luck.
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: i dont wanna reinstall .. ive spent a lot of time tweaking ubuntu and dont think i can do it all over again
<Tjbond> lol..
<aperson> Vegombrei, use the livecd to manage your partitions
<_hase> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 is there any reason my sound isn't working?
<Dwarrelegel_> somebody here that has experience with GeForce2 Integrated Graphics [NVCrush11]? Any one that got it to work in ubuntu 8.04?
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: hmmm.. ok. Open a terminal and I'll see what we can do with it..
<_numbers_> how can i get youtube working ?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: open and waiting input
<bazhang> _numbers_, did you install flash via synaptic?
<_numbers_> no
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop> Vegombrei, it's as simple as reformatting the 250G partition
<DarkMage2303> What folder does Ubuntu install files in? like on windows its the C:\Program Files\
<bazhang> _numbers_, then that would help :)
<DarkMage2303> or D:... depending on your drives
<zcat[1]_> unop: and mounting it somewhere useful and removing the windows entry from grub
<_numbers_> sudo install flash??
<Ab3L> re
<chris_goe> DarkMage2303: mostly in /usr
<bazhang> _numbers_, open up synaptic and search for flash; you want the nonfree one
<Kattman> How can I get Songbird to use flash ?
<xokadim> where I think a channel of sex?
<Pentarex> haha
<fehrp> zcat[1]_: I now partitioned "/" with 8.5GB, I mean, this SHOULD be enough, don't you think?
<unop> DarkMage2303, you can find out where a package puts its files .. dpkg -L packagename
<mio> help! i've lost the ubuntu wiki "how to install" page
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: somewhere down the bottom of that file there are three lines that are about booting windows .. you want to delete them (put te cursor on a line and ^k them)
<Bodsda> !install | mio
<ubottu> mio: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zcat[1]_> actually unop  you want to handle this one, you think it should be really easy ;)
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  depends on what you are doing.. that would not be big enough for me.. :) but it all depends.
<unop> zcat[1]_, it is .. i don't see why it seems hard.
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  for basic ussage. it should be.
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: unop's going to help you .. I'm going to go watch TV ;)
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: yes .. about the last 6 lines say somewhat similar to when its booting .. you want me to delete that ?
<Ab3L> restart...
<fehrp> Dr_willis: I mean, I will have only gnome, not kde. graphical apps, sure, but I mean, come on, 8Gig *g
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: sure thanks bro
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  i got 8+gb of wallpaper :)
<unop> Vegombrei, actually, put the contents of that file up on a pastebin .. it's easier to know what exactly to delete then.
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  as i said. it depends on your needs.
<_numbers_> bazhang worked great thank you
<Vegombrei> unop: so should i just delete all lines after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST  ??
<fehrp> Dr_willis: why should they reside in the root partition rather than in /home?
<bazhang> _numbers_, np :)
<fehrp> wtf
<bazhang> fehrp, please dont use acronyms such as that
<unop> Vegombrei, no, paste the contents of the file .. and i'll let you know
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  i dont bother with a seperate /home in many of my machines.. I do use vmware on my server a lot that takes up a lot of space in / also.  Do it depends.
<Fructose> I just installed Ubuntu alternate and am having a hardware problem. Is there any way to figure out if I installed 8.04 as opposed to 8.04.1?
<Bodsda> fehrp, your personal settings reside in /home -- this split is usefull for having home and root on seperate partitions for easy re-installation
<fehrp> sorry :) yeah, I won't use vmware
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  i also have  NFS home i can use.. so it all depends on what you are doing.  You can always move things around later
<Vegombrei> unop: ok hold on
<Bodsda> what is 8.04.1 ?
<fehrp> Bodsda: i know, that's why I'm doing it
<Fructose> Bodsda: A release of Ubuntu
<bazhang> the point update
<fehrp> Dr_willis: i just think, seperate /home safes time, if you want to change to another distro. eg.
<Dr_willis> we dont use the term 'service pack 1 ubuntu'
<Bodsda> bazhang, whats a point update, is this an lts special thing?
<geek_> Fructose: they are about the same. i think updating normally should fix it
<Fructose> geek_: That wasn't my question.
<geek_> Bodsda: pretty much a rerelease with newer packages
<bazhang> Bodsda, all the bug fixes most up to date etc; an lts thing iirc
<Dr_willis> fehrp,  i rarely change. :)  and ive seen some disrtos have issues with sharing of /home somthing to watch out for.
<Bodsda> geek_, ok cheers
<Fructose> geek_: My hardware problem happens to be network-related, so an update isn't even an option.
<geek_> Fructose: i'm on 8.04.. maybe lsb_release -r might be enlightening...
<Fructose> geek_: 8.04... problem is I don't know for certain what they would have changed for 8.04, since it's not a full release
<Fructose> *for 8.04.1
<geek_> Fructose: true
 * geek_ is sure he's had at least one kernel update
<Vegombrei> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37931/
<Flannel> Fructose, geek_: installing 8.04 and then updating completely is the same as installing 8.04.1 and updating completely (if it were the day 8.04.1 was released, an updated 8.04 would be identical)
<geek_> Flannel: in which case.. he could check his kernel?
<geek_> since my system is up to date, and i recall one kernel update
<geek_> Fructose: try uname -r
<Fructose> 2.6.24-16
<Flannel> yeah, uname -a will give you your kernel version, what is it?
<Vegombrei> unop: did you see the paste ?
<geek_> Fructose: hmm, likely the older one, mine's on 2.6.24-19
<Flannel> Fructose: Do you have linux-generic installed?
<DarkMage2303> Mmm
<Fructose> Flannel: Yes
<Flannel> Fructose: Alright, do you have hardy-updates and hardy-security enabled?
<Fructose> Flannel: How is that relevant?
<Flannel> Fructose: (if you want, pastebin your sources.list, and I'll take a look)
<DarkMage2303> Is the security.. very handy?
<DarkMage2303> :
<DarkMage2303> )
<Flannel> Fructose: because thats where updates come from
<DarkMage2303> :)
<FloodBot1> DarkMage2303: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<echo6> anyone here compiling their own kernels, I have a quick question regarding /lib/firmware?
<Fructose> Flannel: Perhaps you weren't following the conversation. I'm having network hardware problems.
<bazhang> DarkMage2303, this is not the chat channel
<Fructose> Flannel: I want to know if I have 8.04.1 in case it might fix this problem.
<Flannel> Fructose: Running an old kernel *could* be causing it.  Being up to date is a good starting point, at any rate.
<geek_> Fructose: well, it really depends on what the issue is, specifically, and if its a known one...
<Fructose> geek_: Kernel panic when I plug in a PCMCIA card
<Vegombrei> unop: ?
<echo6> Fructose: might be irq allocation problem
<havocstorm> wtf is with nbc and cnn
<Fructose> echo6: It might be a lot of things
<havocstorm> why do they require windows media player and windows to run
<unop> Vegombrei, sorry, had to do something .. delete everything after line 170
<Fructose> havocstorm: Because they're evil. Get used to it.
<echo6> Fructose: Indeed, I only mention that because it was something I used to experience on an old Dell laptop, and the fix was to supply some modprobe options when loading up the module
<havocstorm> Fructose, lets brezak into their headquarters and sneak ubuntu onto everything
<geek_> Fructose: what happens if you boot up with it in it?
<havocstorm> then set whine on start-up
<havocstorm> so they don't notice
<whitedox> hi. Anybody got a link to a free stream of anything? (testing MMS thing).
<Vegombrei> unop: you sure about this right ? if i boot my machine it will boot from the secondary drive and into ubuntu ?
<Fructose> geek_: Kernel panic
<_hase> Ok, so I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop and I can't get my sound to work, I have a  Intel Corporation 82801H soundcard
<unop> Vegombrei, yes, i am.
<geek_> Fructose: well what happens with other PCIMCIA cards?
<Vegombrei> unop: done .. deleted and saved file !
<Fructose> geek_: I don't have any others at the moment
<unop> Vegombrei, when you are done with this .. you need to reformat the 250GB partition (i'm assuming it is /dev/sda1 .. but do verify) with   sudo mkfs.ext3 -L "label you want" /dev/sda1  # beware there is no going back from this, you lose windows entirely
<_numbers_> whats the best wine to install
<Vegombrei> unop: how do i check if its sda1 or 0 ?
<unop> Vegombrei, examine the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<echo6> Fructose: Does it give any error message before kernel_panic?
<fyrestrtr> _numbers_: the one you get when you do sudo apt-get install wine
<Fructose> echo6: It spits out a lot of stuff. I've already Googled for it.
<_numbers_> thank you
<unop> Vegombrei, actually .. it probably is better if you use gparted for this .. it will set the appropriate partition type, etc
<whitedox> Kind of new to ubuntu..Where do I find sources.list?
<unop> Vegombrei, you might need to install gparted if it isn't already installed
<unop> whitedox, /etc/apt/
<afallenhope> hey what's the three things you need to install? build-essential.. and what was the others?
<whitedox> thanks
<Vegombrei> unop:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37934/
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> any vim ppl here? need help
<Fructose> jshriver: You know about #vim right?
<jshriver> nope sorry
<Abhay> ya tell me
<jshriver> but my question is ubunto specific it seems
<Abhay> JShriver
<jshriver> basically... when I run vim/vi
<Vegombrei> unop: dude may i pvt msg ya ?
<jshriver> and try to arrow up/down/left/right
<unop> Vegombrei, looks like the first disk has two partitions .. do you want to keep the disk partitioned, or consolidate everything?
<jshriver> I get C and some weird characters
<afallenhope> anyone?
<jshriver> arrow keys dont work
<jshriver> but every other vi I've tried allows me to use arrow keys
<jshriver> any tips?
<unop> Vegombrei, you may, but it's better if we keep the conversation here, other people can contribute and learn.
<Vegombrei> unop: i wanna wipe out everything from the first disk ... ubuntu is on the second disk
<fyrestrtr> jshriver: install vim, not vi
<afallenhope> hey I can't get vmware to install.. says somethign about my modules? anyone know?
<afallenhope> !vmware
<jshriver> ok let me check
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Vegombrei> unop: wanna make it one single 250 gb hdd
<Fructose> jshriver: That's not Ubuntu-specific. Some versions of vi/vim do not use the arrow keys. You use hjkl instead
<geek_> afallenhope: to do what?
<afallenhope> geek_, just the three basics..
<unop> Vegombrei, ok, use gparted then .. delete both the partitions and format the resulting one
<jshriver> What is the diff
<unop> Vegombrei, let me know when you are done with this.
<unop> !info gparted | Vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<geek_> afallenhope: er... the ability to compile isn't 'basic' ;p
<daftpunk> Would somebody know how to change MAC address in ubuntu?
<Vegombrei> unop: im a noob .. doono what gparted is dude
<geek_> Vegombrei: its like partition magic
<Dr_willis> daftpunk,  i think the ifconfig, or ethtool  tool can do that.. (but ive never done so)
<Vegombrei> geek_: ah ok .. how do i get it ?
<unop> Vegombrei,  it's a GUI tool that helps you with partitioning and formatting etc .. quite intuitive
<daftpunk> thank you
<geek_> Vegombrei: its on the live disk
<daftpunk> I'll try that
<holycow> daftpunk: macchanger
<unop> Vegombrei, sudo aptitude install gparted
<Vegombrei> unop: can i sudo apt-get install gparted ??
<holycow> you will haveto add it to interfaces to make it stick after reboot
<unop> Vegombrei, you can yes, to the same effect
<Fructose> daftpunk: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<daftpunk> thanks man
<Vegombrei> unop: done ..
<jshriver> thanks that worked
<unop> Vegombrei, finished formatting already?
<Vegombrei> unop: lemme run gparted and see if i can figure it out
<unop> Vegombrei, ok
<cs02rm0> has anyone ever seen grub seem to be shifted halfway down the screen with the bottom wrapped back down from the top before?
<holycow> yes
<tymchn> how can I create a raid device with the "desktop" install iso?
<holycow> thats an x bug
<cs02rm0> do you know of a fix?
<holycow> move2 your mouse to the edge and over it will realign it self
<holycow> restart gdm, my fix id to drop gnome and use kde
<holycow> i have no idea if there is a real fix
<Vegombrei> unop: ok i can see the partitions of drive 1 in gparted .. should i just select all and delete ?
<cs02rm0> x isn't running by the time grub is though is it?
<unop> Vegombrei, that's the idea .. though you might have to delete each one individually first
<DistroJockey> cs02rm0, nope. Try the auto sync button on your LCD or adjust it manually
<whitedox> Any hopes of something that can play DRM'd content without dual booting windows/vmwaring?
<Vegombrei> unop: i deleted the fat32 partition and now it wont let me delete the ntfs
<cs02rm0> DistroJockey: even if once X is up everything's positioned fine?
<afallenhope> hey having an issue installing VMware says osmething about modules not being suitable.. what do I have to install again?
<geek_> afallenhope: hmm any-any patch?
<DistroJockey> cs02rm0, they are different video modes. Auto sync will sync per resolution
<DjViper> afallenhope: vmware any-any update
<cs02rm0> DistroJockey: ok, thanks, i'll give that whirl later
<Vegombrei> unop: wont even let me delete the extended
<DistroJockey> cs02rm0, you're welcome
<afallenhope> DjViper, please elabl on that
<DjViper> afallenhope: just google it, so you get the latest v.
<afallenhope> I do
<afallenhope> It has to do with somehting about the modules not being compatible with my kernel
<havocstorm> hey guys
<DarkMage2303> Ahh I'm gonna hop off IRC.
<unop> Vegombrei, you might need to apply this action first, let it delete the first partition before you can move on to the second
<havocstorm> My firefox crashes alot when loading flash video
<SmileyTSL> Hi, i've started using Windows XP through Sun xVirtualBox and just now, when I tried to plug in my iPod touch to work with iTunes, both Ubuntu and Windows recognized it as a "digital camera". Could I resolve this in any way? I don't want to dual-boot to sync my iPod, i'll switch back to Windows if it doesn't work.
<havocstorm> any idea how to fix that
<DarkMage2303> only 9:43 PM for me but I'm bored on here
<SmileyTSL> @Havocstorm: Try installing Flash 10. I used to have that problem with Flash 9.
<DistroJockey> cs02rm0, sometimes EDID will confuse X but that is separate from the grub screen issue
<havocstorm> where can I install that
<SmileyTSL> Flash 9 makes Firefox freeze and possibly crash sometimes.
<havocstorm> Repositories or website download?
<SmileyTSL> Just a sec, i'll look for the exact URL...
<havocstorm> thanks
<SmileyTSL> Here: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_081108.tar.gz
<Vegombrei> unop: i applied it and it refreshed and deleted the fat32 but still wont give me an option to delete the ntfs and ext
<Niohoggr> hi
<SmileyTSL> @Havocstorm: Here: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_081108.tar.gz
<Niohoggr> Please
<Niohoggr> would someone help me?
<SmileyTSL> (Forgot the @something)
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to patch pidgin, but it seems like the pidgin that installs from the repos doesn't have the same tree structure as if it had been compiled locally. Forexample, where is switchboard.o ?
<havocstorm> thanks
<Slart> Niohoggr: just ask your question
<havocstorm> SmileyTSL, thanks man
<Niohoggr> I have installed an ATi diver that - I assume - Synaptic found for my x1650
<SmileyTSL> @Havocstorm: Be sure to use Terminal to install this version.
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, 10 will probably be the same as 9 in your situation. It's a bug in Firefox 3.0.1 that should be fixed in 3.0.2
<Niohoggr> and now, it shows only a white blank screen when logging into the last session
<ilian> is flash 10 stable saw that is beta
<SmileyTSL> @DistroJockey: Nope, I had that issue and it resolved itself when I switch to 10.
<Niohoggr> why? And how can I change that?
<Mythril> I'm trying to recover data off of an old system, how do I mount my ext3 partition so that I can read all of the files?
<SmileyTSL> *switched
<havocstorm> SmileyTSL, uh... downloading doesn't work?
<unop> Vegombrei, try deleting the partition from the command line with.  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<unop> Vegombrei, make sure you close gparted first tho
<SmileyTSL> And yes, 10 is very stable.
<hiptobecubic> ilian, i'm using flash 10 right now, it's more stable than 9 for me. 9 crashes constantly
<Niohoggr> Soo... any ideas on my problem?
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, any idea when 3.0.2 is coming out?
<DistroJockey> SmileyTSL, ahh, ok. I recently tried Intrepid with FF 3.0.1 and install flash 10 and it crashed straight away. Where as Hardy with FF 3.0.1 with flash 9 works fine for me
<SmileyTSL> (Erm, Pidgin disconnected for no reason. Weird.)
<Vegombrei> unop: done .. it let me delete it ..
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, not really, but it can't be far away
<SmileyTSL> Ah, ok. Maybe it's system-specific.
<prabu> hi
<ilian> havocstorm: 10x
<Vegombrei> unop: should i quite cfdisk ? or should i create a new partition ?
<whitedox> Anyone know how well mirc runs under wine? lol
<afallenhope> hey vmware won't start.. anyone know as to why? says I have to reconfigure it but each time I do that it doesn't work.
<Vegombrei> unop: should i quit cfdisk ? or should i create a new partition ?
<unop> Vegombrei, create a new partition
<Slart> whitedox: it works quite nicely afaik
<prabu> how to use yahoo mesenger ?
<SmileyTSL> Anywho, anybody have any ideas on my problem? Both Windows (in VirtualBox) and Ubuntu say my iPod touch is a "digital camera" and I can't work it with iTunes. :-/
<Niohoggr> ...well?
<DistroJockey> prabu, Pidgin will do that. Find it in  Applications - Internet
<Vegombrei> unop: primary or logical ?
<Niohoggr> How can I get the driver to work or at least to let me log in and see ?
<Slart> !patience | Niohoggr
<ubottu> Niohoggr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> Vegombrei, primary
<choongii> when choosing encrypted partitions during the installation, using dm-crypt, is it possible to generate a keyfile instead of using a passphrase? the official docs mention only passphrases and one-time-keys..
<prabu> yes . i hav pidgin . dont know how to use tat
<Vegombrei> unop: bootable ?
<Slart> Niohoggr: just wait a while... repeat your question every 5 minutes or so
<Niohoggr> I know, I just need the answer badly
<prabu> for yahoo
<msegeya> how to get started with the xchat
<Vegombrei> unop: should i select the bootable option or maximixe ?
<msegeya> ioin
<unop> Vegombrei, no need for bootable
<msegeya> join
<Gin> what tool to use to take parts out of a mp3 file?
<fyrestrtr> afallenhope: did you install a new kernel?
<msegeya> yes
<unop> Vegombrei, if by maximize you mean, allocate as much space as possible, yes
<DistroJockey> prabu, add a Yahoo account from the add account menu. I would be more precise but my Pidgin won't start anymore :(
<Dr_willis> Gin,  ive used audacity (sp?) i think but it converted them,  to wav, and then worked on the, I belive.
<SmileyTSL> Well, thanks anyway everyone. I'll just go on and switch back to Windows. I don't want a $500 paper-weight. :-S Bye all. :)
<Dr_willis> Gin,  had to make the wife some ringtones a few months back.
<Gin> Dr_willis, can it output mp3?
<msegeya> how to install mysql
<Dr_willis> Gin,  it can save to mp3 yes.
<prabu> thanks distr . i will try tat
<Slart> !info mp3splt
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 164 kB
<fyrestrtr> msegeya: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<DistroJockey> prabu, ahh, it's Accounts - Protocol
<afallenhope> fyrestrtr, no. it's a fresh install...
<fyrestrtr> !vmware | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<msegeya> how to delete files in a directory
<DocMabuse> hello anybody knows a free alternative to Flash Cs???
<fyrestrtr> msegeya: rm
<DocMabuse> for programming
<Vegombrei> unop: well it gave me only a few options after i said create new partition .. bootable maximize delete etc .. when i highlight maximize it says maximize disk usage (only for expert users) im not an expert :(
<MikeSeth> Vegombrei: what's the question?
<DocMabuse> hello anybody knows a free alternative to Flash Cs???
<prabu> it asks screen name n password . wats tat ?
<Slart> DocMabuse: I don't think there is anything similar for linux.. that I know of at least
<msegeya> how to get .Net frame work for ubuntu?
<Slart> !mono | msegeya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Slart> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in hardy
<MikeSeth> DocMabuse: what's Flash C?
<Slart> bah
<DocMabuse> and what can ido for installing Flash?
<DocMabuse> S3
<MikeSeth> DocMabuse: there are several flash clients in ubuntu
<Slart> msegeya: take a look at mono.. it's supposed to be another implementation of .net
<unop> Vegombrei, you could quite cfdisk here and continue on in gparted
<msegeya> how to use gimp?
<tim__> is there something like daemon tools for ubuntu? because i have an iso here and don't know how to run it
<MikeSeth> tim__: mount -o loop, please google
<Slart> !mountiso | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<MikeSeth> DocMabuse: please don't /msg me thanks
<Slart> msegeya: start it.. click around?
<Vegombrei> unop: dude i havent created that new partition yet
<msegeya> how to check server address
<unop> Vegombrei, that's ok, you can create one and format it in gparted
<Slart> msegeya: do you do anything but ask simple 6 word questions?
<Niohoggr> I have a more complicated question here
<Slart> Niohoggr: no answer on the ati problem yet?
<Niohoggr> Nope :(
<drezard> I cant get higher Screen res's then 1280 x 800... how do I get 1680 x 1050 enabled?
<dns53> msegeya ifconfig will show you your current address, so will network manager
<zcat[1]_> i are back
<Vegombrei> unop: wierd thing ... cfdisk showed me it deleted the partitions ... gparted shows them and still wont let me delete
<choongii> does ubuntu's installer use cryptsetup-luks ?
<msegeya> installing package from cdrom
<Niohoggr> Damn, I really wanted to have linux, especially Ubuntu 8.04 on my pc and later my laptop but... If it's this tacky, I might as well get back to winxp
<Dr_willis> Vegombrei,  some times ive had to reboot to let the system see partion changes. (not as common noa days, but ive had to do so in the past)
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, I havn't seen your issue with ati yet. Could you please restate the problem?
<Niohoggr> So
<unop> Vegombrei, are you sure you deleted the partition in cfdisk?
<brylie> how do I make it so alt-dragging will not drag my application window?
<Slart> msegeya: where are you from?
<Vegombrei> unop: yes
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to patch pidgin, but it seems like the pidgin that installs from the repos doesn't have the same tree structure as if it had been compiled locally. Is the ubuntu package somehow different?
<Niohoggr> My problem is that the driver that the snypatic found and installed for my ATI x1650 shows only a blank white screen after logging into the last session
<Niohoggr> I am writing now in failsafe mode
<Dr_willis> Niohoggr,  ati can be an issue.. plain and simple..  for a long time i was just using the vesa driver for my ati carrd.
<msegeya> Tanzania
<Slart> hiptobecubic: whoever packaged it might have changed stuff..
<Niohoggr> But what can I do to make it all good?
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, did it work fine before you installed the restricted driver?
<Niohoggr> Yes
<hiptobecubic> Slart, but it has to have all of the same files doesn't it? Are you using pidgin? See if you can find switchboard.o
<Vegombrei> unop: i close gparted .. run cfdisk .. delete the partition ... reopen gparted and it shows me the partitions again
<Laptopuser> I have a question about networking. I did a fresh ubuntu install deleting windows vista. Then I installed kubuntu and the network still worked fine. I decided to isntall ubutnu instead of kubuntu again and now the network does not work anymore. I defined a static ip and setup the dns, gateway and all such other stuff. but now I cannot acces the internet! I used the networking tool to do a...
<Laptopuser> ...traceroute to the ipadress of yahoo.com and it does show me a route, but it takes about 20 seconds... I can ping my local gateway and the ping time is 0.5 ms so that is okay... but still internet does not work!!! please help!
<Niohoggr> it did, though I tried nothing else than ubuntu itself on it, so no games or sorte
<Niohoggr> *sorta
<Slart> hiptobecubic: well.. I guess it doesn't really *have to*.. but I would be surprised if it didn't.. hang on.. I'll check
<Laptopuser> any ideas anybody?
<IndyGunFreak> Laptopuser: did you have internet access on the live CD?
<Niohoggr> I downloaded an installer for an ATI driver, that should be for linux and for x1650
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, I have ati and don't use restricted. Works fine with compiz.
<Niohoggr> though, I have no idea how to run it
<Laptopuser> yes, I believe so. I had internet acces before on the exact same ubuntu install!!
<Slart> hiptobecubic: nope.. no switchboard.o that I could find
<IrishDavid> hello, how can i install network manager 0.7?
<Laptopuser> maybe the network was still configured from the windows vista intall or something
<_numbers_> do many people donate to ubuntu ? because this is one OS that deserves it IMHO.http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<Niohoggr> So any ideas what I can do to make the normal session work?
<Slart> !info nm_applet
<ubottu> Package nm_applet does not exist in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> Laptopuser: sounds like a settings issue.. i'm sure youv'e went through your DNS, etc, but thats where I'd start.
<Slart> !info nm-_applet
<ubottu> Package nm-_applet does not exist in hardy
<Laptopuser> well resolv.conf exists!
<IndyGunFreak> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Vegombrei> unop: yep .. did it like 5 times now ..but both gparted and cfdisk wont get rid of the partitions
<IndyGunFreak> Vegombrei: are the partitions mounted?..
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, it'd change   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   back to use   ati   instead of   fglrx
<Slart> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 161 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: for the win.. :)
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: you did 'w' to write the changes before quitting cfdisk? (I assume it's like fdisk)
<LobbyZ> Hey, how do i start the terminal as root? I'm trying to update my graphical driver and it says i need to run it as root
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: I thank apt-cache for the support and help =)
<Sofisti1> please i have a big problem with my hp pavillon and video driver
<IrishDavid> hello, how can i install network manager 0.7?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: nope ... i didnt know i had to do that
<Slart> !sudo | LobbyZ
<ubottu> LobbyZ: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DistroJockey> !sudo | LobbyZ
<Sofisti1> please help me
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: lemme try again
<msegeya> hi !how can i get compilers for java and c++ ?how to install them?help me please
<LobbyZ> Yea i know about sudo but this command used sh
<Slart> IrishDavid: anything new and great in 0.7 that's not available in 0.6.6?
<IndyGunFreak> LobbyZ: so...
<LobbyZ> nvm
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to play some .mpeg files in Totem... but i cant fast forward properly (it skips and usually seems to go backwards)... any ideas?
<LobbyZ> thanks
<chazco> It worked until i reinstalled a few days ago, but not sure what could have changed
<IrishDavid> Slart: yeah, support for 3G USB sticks
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: just before you do.. what partitions is it showing there? just ntfs and fat32 I hope, no ext3's ?
<LobbyZ> How do i close a X server? it tells me to close it down
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: 'p' to list them all
<php6th> Help!!
<Dr_willis> chazco,  try vlc, or mplayer. ive found some vidoes that just dont fast forward right due to somthing weird how they are encoded. ive reecoded them.  and they worked much better afterwards.
<Slart> IrishDavid: ah.. well.. I guess you'd have to compile from source then.
<EnjoyMe> LobbyZ Press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Niohoggr> ﻿DistroJockey: Niohoggr, it'd change   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   back to use   ati   instead of   fglrx  --- so how i do that?
<DistroJockey> LobbyZ, a logout should do it
<Slart> IrishDavid: and hope it still works with the rest of the system
<dummy566f> msegeya, build-essential
<LobbyZ> Then i log back in?
<php6th> Help!!  what is a quick program to edit photos, crop, resize, change tones, (not gimp plz)  thank you!! (gnome user)
<DistroJockey> yep
<chazco> Dr_willis - I'm trying to avoid installing extra stuff if possible... and it _used_ to work
<LobbyZ> ok
<Niohoggr> I tried to reset the xserver when booting in with recover mode
<EnjoyMe> Nio: fglrx is the ati driver
<IndyGunFreak> php6th: f-spott
<chazco> The videos are MPEG-PS iirc
<EnjoyMe> cant have one and not the other
<IndyGunFreak> !info f-spot
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 9104 kB
<Niohoggr> but that made the blank black to a blank white screen
<EnjoyMe> atleast to its full potential
<Niohoggr> but nothing else
<Dr_willis> chazco,  no idea then if the same video used to work.
<Slart> php6th: well.. gimp kind of dominates that area..  you could try fspot perhaps
<msegeya> thanks!!
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, you would need to edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EnjoyMe> Or set it back to "default"
<Sofisti1> i installed driver via ubuntu procedure but no result, installed no restricted driver but no result i tried with envy but same thing, i tried to use an Xorg.conf from another people but no results; i need opengl eventually fusion
<Sofisti1> please help me
<EnjoyMe> /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backupXXXXXXX
<LobbyZ> Nope
<php6th> Slart:  i dont undestand Gimp, im photoshop user
<LobbyZ> It diden't close down X server
<Niohoggr> so what should I type in the command line?
<EnjoyMe> php6th: join the club, use WINE
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: what is your video device
<wanderingii> how do i become the root in the terminal?
<php6th> EnjoyMe: does wine runs Potochop CS3?
<IndyGunFreak> Wanderer: use sudo
<EnjoyMe> php6th: yes
<Slart> php6th: there is a photoshop mod to gimp.. supposed to make it more like photoshop when it comes to the ui..
<DistroJockey> Niohoggr, can you pastebin your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   please?
<msegeya> restricted drivers...what does it mean..?anyone help...
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  well actually it 'restarted' the X server i belive.  You may want to stop the gdm service. since tha twill restart the X server if its shutdown.
<ZetaS> Hi. Where can I get some help in installing Ubuntu on an integrated Sony architecture PC? My screen goes blank and can't do anything... :(
<Slart> php6th: I haven't tried it myself though.. but it might be worth a look
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: yeah just ntfs and fat .. there was an ext in the ntfs i deleted them all and now its writing new partition for the full disk usage as max expert user
<php6th> Slart: wow cool
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, how to do that then?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: and now it says  WrNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.le. Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<Sofisti1> please none can help me?
<Slart> ZetaS: have you tried using the alternate installer? !alternate
<IndyGunFreak> php6th: if thast what you want, google gimpshop.. but f-spot will probably do what you want.
<php6th> EnjoyMe: does photochop is fast on ubuntu?? the old versions were so slow
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  i imagine you are doing this to install some video drivers? you did use the restricted-drivers tools to install the ones in the repos first?
<wanderingii> IndyGunFreak, how do i do that?
<EnjoyMe> php6th, i see no difference
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (normally works for me)
<Gopan> yep
<EnjoyMe> at load it lags alittle
<IndyGunFreak> wanderingii:
<IndyGunFreak> do what?
<Gopan> hay
<wanderingii> use sudo
<EnjoyMe> but functionality it is the same
<ZetaS> guess it has something to do with the video card... @Slart: not yet, just the default downloaded CD
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, Yea i'm trying to install nivida drivers and i think i used restricted drivers
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | wanderingii
<ubottu> wanderingii: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Slart> php6th: I think photoshop is one of those apps wine really wants to get working.. you'd have to check appdb.winehq.org for the latest info on how it works
<EnjoyMe> no exra lag in applying filters, etc.
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  what video card? the restricted-drivers tools normally work for me.
<LobbyZ> Nvidia Geforce4 MX420
<EnjoyMe> cs3 i believe has a gold
<error404notfound> where does firefox store its cache in ubuntu?
<EnjoyMe> and CS2 has a platinum rating
<Dr_willis> Looks like he restarted his X server.... :)
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: ok, cool.. go ahead and delete them (again?) then make one new one .. primary, partiton 1, start at cylinder 1, end at the end of the drive..
<wanderingii> i have been reading that, and when i type sudo -i into the command line, i get unable to resolve host wanderingii-desktop
<Gopan> hr
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: i have hp dv 6000 with ubuntu 8.04 and video driver could be Ge force 6000
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: what is your video device(your incessant begging apparently made you miss my question)
<Gopan> g
<Gopan> g
<Gopan> g
<Gopan> g
<Gopan> g
<FloodBot1> Gopan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gopan> g
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: did you enable it in Hardware driver manager?
<ZetaS> SiS 650_651_740
<FloodBot1> Gopan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gopan> g
<vaxire> Hello
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  some how your hostname and the hosts file are not in sync. the bot has a factouid on this issue
<Dr_willis> !hostname | wanderingii
<ubottu> wanderingii: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<moDumass> hey all, um, my tomboy notes wont open, it jsut throws some error message and wont work,
<LobbyZ> Sorry i crashed
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: in system? No i cannot view it on that
<moDumass> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:TomboyApplet".
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, i have the same laptop, what's the issue?
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, so ?
<hiptobecubic> vid drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: ... where are you now?.. are you booting to a CLI or what?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: using gparted or cfdisk ?
<vaxire> My system is broked
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: i cannot use opengl
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: cfdisk (or just fdisk, which I'm more familiar with)
<vaxire> He use much RAM
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: i think he tried plugging someone elses xorg into his system.. but im not sure.
<IndyGunFreak> hes not making sense
<vaxire> Some player can't read files
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: ok its asking me to restart ... i was afraid of this one ... you think it'll boot ??
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  so what? :) for that old a card you proberly want the nvidia-glx-legacy  package.. I think...
<hiptobecubic> i see...
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, well it did install nvidia-glx
<hiptobecubic> Are you using the restricted drivers Sofisti1 ?
<drezard> US$5 through paypal to whoever will help me with my server problem....
<vaxire> So, I have reinstalled the system but the problem's are not resolved
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  -glx is not the same as -glx-legacy one is for older cards.
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: ok, what drive were ou working on? /dev/sda?
<Sofisti1> not now hiptobecubic
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: i just asked him that, and he can't put together an understandable answer.
<LobbyZ> oh? then i'll go look for it
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: or should i change the boot sequence thru bios ?
<IndyGunFreak> have fun
<hiptobecubic> That looks like an understandable answer to me
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  the !nvidia bot factoid has links to what cards need what drivers.
<Sofisti1> i tried a lot of things but with no results
<vaxire> So, I have deleted the /home part.  But now I can't use the system
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, so what drivers are you using then?
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: scroll up, the one he gave me was quite a bit more cryptic.
<LobbyZ> ok
<Sofisti1> I'm sorry for my english IndyGunFreak and hiptobecubic
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: GRUB will be on the MBR of that first drive.. you don't want to thange the boot order
<vaxire> How set my /home partition to the system ?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: yes .. the primary drive is the one we just repartioned .. im working on the secondary drive
<Sofisti1> let me see hiptobecubic
<zcat[1]_> *change rather
<LobbyZ> If you diden't notice it already, i'm a complete ubuntu newbie
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: its a simple question.. your english isn't that bad
<wanderingii> Dr_willis, thanks. i dont have a file wanderingii-desktop in the etc directory but i do have a hosts file there. what do i need to add to it? i have a line 127.0.0.1 wanderingii-desktop.HOME   is that enough?
<Sofisti1> i using NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: ok, so 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' now shows just one partition, type 'linux', spanning the whole drive?
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  i would check the bots factoids. I seem to recall some others having issues with the .HOME type name at the end of the hostname in the hosts file. but I  have very little personal experience with the problem.
<cih997> hi, has anyone experience with wifi intel 3945? newest driver iwl3945 decrease speed to max 10Kbps after few minutes, older driver, ipw3945 crash connecions after few minutes (ubuntu 8.04 i386, same problem with ubuntu studio amd64 and ubuntu amd64)
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, where did you find that and are you using 64bit on purpose?
<moDumass> arghh, um, how would i open a tomby not if tomboy notes is broken
<executionist> i am unable to scan for channels using tvtime in trying to watch tv, any solution for this?
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  im not sure why theres a .HOME a tthe end of your hostname.
<Slart> wanderingii: I have to remove the .home part on my system for it to work.. give it a try
<msegeya> what tools are best in webdesign in Ubuntu?
<Slart> !best | msegeya
<ubottu> msegeya: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hiptobecubic> msegeya, vim
<zcat[1]_> msegeya: nano!
<Dr_willis> Slart,  i was thinking that also. :) but i got no idea how that .HOME got in there.
<wanderingii> thanks. i am only setting up a computer i installed ubuntu on and its all above me at the minute. i have to be a root to edit the hosts file, how do i do that?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: yes .. spanning the entire drive it has just one linux partition
<Sofisti1> I made all of this changing according to italian IRC but they hadn't solve the problem
<msegeya> thanx
<Sofisti1> i'm not an expertise so ...
<Slart> Dr_willis: I'm guessing it's some kind of awahi domain name thingy
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: cool. Now 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1' if that's the partition you just created
<EnjoyMe> http://shawn.blogsrc.com
<EnjoyMe> had too
<dabb1> ﻿zcat[1]_:u r nano fan but maximun person uses vi
<dummy566f> moDumass, cat ?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, so did they have you disable the restricted drivers manager?
<LobbyZ> Ok, i got the legacy driver now
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: you are using restricted?
<moDumass> dummy556f what do you mean?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: it says Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<Vegombrei> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Sofisti1> yes hiptobecubic
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, i installed my drivers manually.
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: hey we didnt format the drive dude
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, don't i have to install the driver from the nvidias website?
<zcat[1]_> Vegombrei: Oh.. reboot then. It should be fine. Have faith ;)
<IndyGunFreak> LobbyZ: not really, thats what hardware driver mgr is for.
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: :)
<LobbyZ> Oh?
<Vegombrei> zcat[1]_: brb , Hopefully hehehe
<phenom> hai all..
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: can you tell me a link where you are in web (if it exist) where i can follow all the steps?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, i'm looking for the driver that i'm using. give me a second
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  I never use the ones from their web site.
<phenom> anyone have the amd 780G mainboard?
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, oh ok
<phenom> hello..
<tomoyuki28jp> When I try to use IRC client on Emacs, I got this error'*** No identd (auth) response'.  This means I have to install identd on my ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> LobbyZ,  thats the reason they are in the package manager/repos so you dont have to mess with the web site. :) You are thinking in 'windows' ways of doing things
<dummy566f> moDumass, cat the file to stdout. It might work depending on the file format
<zcat[1]_> brb
<wanderingii> how is the root user supposed to login? tryed logging out and using root as my username but i says root cannot login through the normal screen
<LobbyZ> Dr_willis, yeah .. I kinda screwed up my hdd's MBR so i had to use Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp,  identd is normally not needed for most irc servers.  thats proberly just a warning.
<LobbyZ> lucky me i had the LiveCD
<moDumass> dummy566f thanks
<Sofisti1> give as time you need;-)
<Dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp,  some servers might want one.. but ive not seen any in ages that  did.
<dns53> wanderingii gdm blocks root by default, you need to reconfigure gdm if you are going to logn as root,   don't login as root, sudo is safer
<phenom> please help me about compiz on ati
<wanderingii> well i cant get in as sudo becasue it says it cant resolve wanderingii-desktop and i cant edit the hosts file as im not a root user so what can i do?
<tomoyuki28jp> Dr_willis: I see, thanks for the info!
<Slart> wanderingii: use the recovery boot thingy
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<mesut> is there a selinux on ubuntu-server howto ?
<sjovan> hi guys. i got a problem mounting my cd-burner. it's on the the raid port. could it have something to do with it? http://pastebin.com/d5d57ecef
<Slart> wanderingii: when you boot there's two options for each kernel version in grub.. one normal and one for recovery.. the recovery one will get you a root shell I think
<dns53> wanderingii ctrl alt f1-f6 and login as root there
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  the normal fix is to boot to single user mode/rescue/recovery mode and edit the /etc/hosts file. Or use a live cd and edit that file
<Sofisti1> ok hiptobecubic
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  unless you have set a root password and can directly login as root.
<wanderingii> ok i done the ctrl alt f1 thing. edited the file how do i get back to wher ei was?
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic:  http://rafb.net/p/Nb9j6I77.html
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  alt-ctrl-f7
<sjovan> wanderingii: or f9
<wanderingii> thank you
<wanderingii> file is edited
<wanderingii> excellent. i removed the .HOME and now i can use sudo -i
<wanderingii> thanks everyone
<Dr_willis> if you had the root password set ya could of used the 'login' command or 'su' command  in a xterm window.. heh.
<Dr_willis> but thats not a good habbit :)
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to play some .mpeg files in Totem... but i cant fast forward properly (it skips and usually seems to go backwards)... any ideas? It used to work but i had to reinstall Ubuntu and now, while it can play, it cant fast forward.
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, try using nvidia-settings to make a new xorg.conf, yours looks kind of empty. I don't see your video drivers, for example.
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<wanderingii> what would be the diference in a gtk theme and a gdm theme?
<Sofisti1> ok hiptobecubic
<Dr_willis> wanderingii,  gdm is the login screen
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, remember to back up your old xorg.conf before you write over it.
<wanderingii> ah  that explains alot. thanks
<php6th> Help anyone know how to install Adobe photoshop CS3 in ubuntu?
<porncake> you dont
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<php6th> many people said its posible
<Sofisti1> strange
<zcat[1]> php6th: they lied
<rakshiv> Hrm, can anyone help me get my intergrated fingerprint scanner working?
<chazco> Is there a log of apt activity? Totme just installed a package that fixed the issue, but it was unrelated so i didnt note the package name
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<i2adoo> Guys, something strange: Whenever I start amarok my desktop cube (compiz) gets disabled. What should I do?
<php6th> no way, ive seen a screenshot
<dns53> php6th cs is only for mac and windows,   you need to install a windows compatability program called 'wine' or a commercial version called cross over office
<zcat[1]> php6th: it was photoshopped, obviously...
<php6th> dns53:  i have wine
<DistroJockey> chazco, if you have Synaptic, it has a History available from the File menu
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, sudo nvidia-xconfig     then restart X   (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<dns53> php6th well i don't use cs or wine myself, check the winehq website for some ideas
<Sofisti1> ok hiptobecubic
<rakshiv> Hrm, can anyone help me get my intergrated fingerprint scanner working or give me ideas on what i could do to get it to work?
<trupheenix> i need help with my intel wireless 3945 ABG card. i'm not able to access my home router which was working very well under gutsy. i do a iwlist scanning and I get a ESSID:"<hidden>". why!?
<rand0m-> everything i play in youtube crashes firefox, or freezes opera
<zcat[1]> shit, where did that guy get to after I told him it was safe to reboot.. he hasn't come back yet :(
<varunn3> hey all
<dns53> rakshiv i know it is possible i think the wiki has some info
<php6th> f-spot doesnt work, how to fix it?? error: Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<php6th> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<php6th> used by your application.
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Sofisti1>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<Sofisti1>                   line.
<Sofisti1> i need to continue restarting X?
<FloodBot1> Sofisti1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rakshiv> thanks dns53
<kajtek> witam
<kajtek> where is polish channel ?
<Sofisti1> FloodBot: i'm sorry okm
<Dr_willis> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<php6th> IndyGunFreak: help please , i got this error with fspot : Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries  used by your application.
<kajtek> !pl
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, no wait
<kajtek> ?!
<kajtek> #!pl
<kajtek> fuck ..
<alraune> Sofisti1:Bot is Bot (machine, need help xorg ?
<Slart> kajtek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, do you have another computer around incase you can't get back to your desktop?
<vnix> How I am going to share file with another Windows system?
<DistroJockey> Sofisti1, this is a minimal start: Section "Device"
<DistroJockey>   Driver       "vesa"
<DistroJockey> EndSection
<Sofisti1> no i'm sorry hiptobecubic
<Slart> vnix: samba is one way
<Slart> vnix: or just use an usb-stick if it's a one time thing.. ubuntu does ntfs nicely these days
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: but i know how to reste xorg in case of faiuls
<kajtek> thanks!
<vnix> thanks
<vnix> I have large file here
<dummy566f> vnix, ftp it
<varunn3> hey, can anyone tell me where to get the updated orb screenlet?
<rakshiv> bah
<vnix> so don have to use Samba? because it's LAN
<rakshiv> fingerprint scanning doesn't work
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: so if you want to suggest me some tips don't worry
<rakshiv> or atleast won't work for awhile
<Dr_willis> vnix,  you could also use ssh and winscp to transfer a few files.
<vnix> I'll try Samba first. See how it goes
<LobbyZ> Well
<LobbyZ> How do i update my BIOS then?
<LobbyZ> without a floppy
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: i can use your xorg?
<dns53> vnix you could go the unix way and use nfs, you need to download services for unix from microsoft for them to mount it
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, i have extras in mine that probably won't help you. try this...
<wanderingii> ive tried to go to system > administration > login window and it asked me for my password and now my hard drive keeps ticking but nothings happening
<Dr_willis> vnix,  samba may be the hardest way to do it. :)
<alraune> LObbyZ: burn a bootable cd or use usb
<vnix> Oh ya how come sometimes when I log off or restart computer, my items all jumble up.
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1,    sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.01
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<alraune> !wireless > alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<i2adoo> Hello all. My synaptic package manager won't start any longer. Any idea as to what may be causing this?
<LobbyZ> alraune and i'll put the needed files in the cd and boot from it?
<wanderingii> and as i say that it eventually opens
<Slart> Dr_willis: what are you running? dapper or something? hardy just has this neat "share folder" thingy.. =)
<i2adoo> And it says A problem occured when checking for updates
<dummy566f> what error?
<alraune> LObbyZ: yup, but with a cd you cannot save your old bios
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: now i have a new xorg correct?
<Dr_willis> Slart,  and some times it EVEN works!
<LobbyZ> alraune, oh
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, if you didn't get any errors, you should have a new xorg.conf now. Yes.
<dummy566f> i2adoo, what problem occurred? does it say?
<Dr_willis> Slart,  but sadly ive often seen it not work very well.
<alraune> LObbyZ: google boot cd to get a image and then add the flash program and the new bios to it
<Sofisti1> no errors just warnongs that no xorg.conf is present
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, now run nvidia-settings
<LobbyZ> Yea the flash program is a .exe
<Slart> Dr_willis: ah.. but the button looks so shiny... how can it not work when it's sooo shiny =)
<i2adoo> dummy566f how do I see? it only says a problem occured
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, gksudo nvidia-settings
<vnix> How bout retrieve files from Windows using LAN?
<alraune> LObbyZ: what oss(es) are you running ?
<Dr_willis> Slart,  Yep..  I normally set up ssh and winscp for just a few transfers. :) since ssh and winscp are so handy
<dummy566f> i2adoo, run apt-get update in terminal
<LobbyZ> Ubuntu (the latest) and i'm trying to install Windows on a other HDD
<LobbyZ> but i kinda screwed up my MBR on the main HDD
<dummy566f> i2adoo, sudo*
<frybye> hi - with ubuntu8.04 and a eeePc 4G on inserting new 4GB sd card it says unable to mount .. what to do?
<frybye> ps I am a relative newbie...
<Dr_willis> vnix,  i normally install the ssh sever on the linux box, and winscp (and putty) on the windows box. that way i can just winscp from windows to the linux box and transfer files with a gui as needed.
<i2adoo> dummy566f this seemms to work fine except for some service temporarily unavailable errors
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vnix> so using SSH
<Dr_willis> vnix,  this may be a bit slow for HUGE files (several gb) but for just some quicky file transfers it works well.
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, pastebin your new xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<i2adoo> dummy566f package manager still won't start. it opens and closes back again very fast
<frybye> like a lot of the time there seems to be nowone active on #ubuntu-eeepc
<dabb1> application cheese has stopped working..it does not starts now ..any help
<alraune> !who |LObbyZ:
<ubottu> LObbyZ:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis> vnix,  and ssh is really a 'must' learn about tool. :)
<vnix> where can I get the tool? under add and remove applications?
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: http://rafb.net/p/bXePCL53.html
<frybye> try again - how to mount a new sd card - ubuntu8.04??
<Dr_willis> vnix,  its in the package manager wit all the other apps.   check that bot factoid for information also.
<LobbyZ> alraune, oh ok
<Slart> frybye: if it's a brand new card you might have to format it
<dummy566f> i2adoo, maybe try later if really temporarily unavailable?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, oh sorry, restart your X server and then try it again. I think it has to load the new one.
<vnix> I am sorry Dr_Willis I don get u. It's my second day using Ubuntu
<Slart> frybye: although I've never bought a card that wasn't formatted from the factory
<frybye> Slart: but I have no access to it...?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, <ctrl> + <alt> + <bksp>
<Dr_willis> !ssh | vnix
<ubottu> vnix: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Sofisti1> ok i'm sorry too
<Dr_willis> vnix,  the bot just spit out a url with some information on the topic.   :)
<frybye> Slart: so assuming it is formated - what then??
<i2adoo> dummy566f I have encountered other problems. for example opening up different apps has made my desktop effects go to the default install ones
<Slart> frybye: it doesn't show up in say the partition editor?
<anto> Guys whats the best format for movies if im going to burn a bunch of movies?
<hiptobecubic> !best | Anto
<ubottu> Anto: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<frybye> Eh wouldnt it usually be just in "locations"??
<alraune> LObbyZ: don't you have possibiylty to boot from usb stick ?
<Slart> anto: depends on what kind of movies and why you are burning them?
<anto> Slart for a dvd player for a girl freind
<Guest87411> If I were to install Ubuntu, then reboot my machine with an additional NTFS drive plugged in (internally) will Ubuntu add the drive to my fstab entries automatically?
<Dr_willis> vnix,  in short 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' on the linux box.. Install winscp on the windows box.. run winscp. enter the linux users name/password and ip of the linux box.. and connect.
<frybye> hmmm - with an eeepc the card is not just "external storage device" or...?
<Slart> anto: then burn regular dvd movies.. you can use devedo
<Slart> devede
<LobbyZ> alraune, nope
<php6th> IndyGunFreak: help please , i got this error with fspot : Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries  used by your application.
<Slart> frybye: I don't really know how the eeepc works.. I don't have one.. yet =)
<php6th> help please , i got this error with fspot : Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries  used by your application.
<alraune> LObbyZ: is window already installed on the other hd ?
<anto> Slart, devedo didt not apear in apt-cache search
<Slart> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Slart> my typo
<vnix> Alright I get u know.. but is there anyway i can access to windows share files without installing anything on either side.. just asking
<Dr_willis> DeVeDe  DVD with a e btween each letter. :)
<Dr_willis> sort of.. heh.
<LobbyZ> Alraune, nope i get a nasty bug on a nv4_disp.dll when trying to install it
<LobbyZ> It gives me a BSOD
<dabb1> Slart:is there any application to make video audio cd s
<frybye> where is this partition manager to be found Slart
<frybye> ??
<Dr_willis> vnix,  you must install samba stuff. or the ssh stuff.. its not installed by default./
<Slart> dabb1: video audio cd's.. I don't even know what that is?
<Slart> frybye: in the system, administration menu.. you might have to install it first .. "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Dr_willis> vnix,  well.. actually the gnome file manager can acess windows shares i THINK by default.. with its nework places .. but i was thinkng you wanted windows to access the linux box.. not the other way.
<vnix> I have samba stuff (just installed) but I can't seems to view my Windows PC
<vnix> oh sorry for not mention clearly
<vnix> What I want is access to my Windows PC
<i2adoo> Trying to open synaptic just makes it close very fast, going for synaptic in terminatl tells me : "Segmentation fault" Any ideas what is wrong with it?
<Dr_willis> vnix,  check the gnome file manager. it has some sort of 'connect to remote server'  feature. (i never use it)
<php6th> help please , i got this error with fspot : Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries  used by your application.
<LobbyZ> How do i make a simple emaildot?
<vnix> connect to remote server.. is it RDC?
<Guest87411> If I plug an NTFS drive into my Linux box will it automount on boot?
<frybye> Slart: ah ha - now we have it - it has been identified as the non-existant cdrom drive..?
<hiptobecubic> Hopefully his computer isn't dead....
<Slart> frybye: huh? that's.. unconventional =)
<frybye> Slart: I have seen a fix for this someplace - c u in a bit...
<Dream> heya
<Dr_willis> vnix,  nope. you want a windows share/samba server rdc is remote desktop
<frybye> Slart: is a know prob when installing ubuntu on eeepc with a usb stick - the ubu tu thinks that the externals are all cd drives or whatever..
<vnix> alright I'll try everything first thanks
<php6th> help please , i got this error with fspot : Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries  used by your application.
<php6th> help, please advice a picture to crop resize,  except Gimp and Fspot and it works, Thanks!!
<alraune> LObbyZ:you could try to disconnect the ubu-hd for installation, so win wouldn't shoot greub and then lateron add a line to grub for win
<trupheenix> how do i use iwconfig to connect to a hidden wireless network? one which doesnt broadcast a ESSID?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check in terminal total cpu being used, not just what each application is using in top?
<php6th> help, please advice a picture to crop resize,  except Gimp and Fspot and that works, Thanks!!
<i2adoo> how do I do a check of the memory like ubuntu does at startup?
<i2adoo> how do I start a filesystem check?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: isn't there a total cpu meter in the top part of top
<pajamian> Pirate_Hunter: top shows that on the third line.
<alraune> ﻿ Pirate_Hunter:try uptime
<BlackHornet> bonjour a tous
<php6th> help, please advice a picture to crop resize,  except Gimp and Fspot and that works, Thanks!!
<Slart> bonjour BlackHornet
<Slart> !fr | BlackHornet
<ubottu> BlackHornet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Mitesh> how do i install the existing VLC?
<alraune> ﻿ i2adoo: e.g. memory check installer cd  | run e2fsck from live cd (checked media mussn't be mounted)
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, pajamian: is it the first two figures i.e. 3.0%is & 0.8%sy? also what is the 92.9%id
<alraune> ﻿Mitesh:sudo apt-get install vlc
<Slart> Mitesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<pajamian> php6th: it's very difficult to understand your question.  Try #ubuntu-ru if you wish to ask in russian...
<pajamian> !ru | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest87411> I would say to use sudo aptitude install vlc instead
<zcat[1]> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: ok.. top is a total weirdo sometimes.. try using htop instead
<php6th> help, please advice me  an application to crop resize pictures, i dont want to use Gimp and Fspot because they dont work, Thanks!!
<pajamian> the 92.9%id is idle, basically the amount of CPU that isn't being used.
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: it will give you sweet terminal colors too =)
<Pirate_Hunter> alraune: up time gives me somehting else but it says 3 users, o.0 huh who are the other users? how can i check?
<jrib> php6th: of course they work... be more specific about how they did not work for you
<Slart> php6th: funny.. gimp works nicely for me.. but there's always imagemagick.. but it's command line
<Mitesh> Slart: i just installed ubuntu without formatting the partition and i want to install the existing VLC?
<Pirate_Hunter> pajamian: oh thats good to know
<php6th> jrib Slart ok put it this way, i dont want to use Gimp and F-spot, please advice me other software, i just want to crop and resize
<pajamian> us is for user processes, sy is for system processes ... not sure of the others, "man top" for more info.
<Slart> Mitesh: then I have no idea
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: yah i hated those default colours and the data seemed crowded for me
<Mitesh> :(
<alraune> ﻿ Pirate_Hunter:??  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && uptime > u.txt  && pastebinti u.txt
<jrib> php6th: gthumb
<executionist> how can i remedy this error. need to make this file
<executionist>  failed to load external entity "/home/executionist/.tvtime/stationlist.xml"
<fole> could someone help me on how to work with apt-get source and the debian patches?
<Pirate_Hunter> alraune: ok
<jrib> !source > fole
<ubottu> fole, please see my private message
<Igramul> The best way to update to the current version of Eclipse seems to be: 1. "remove" with synaptic  2. reinstall the tar.gz-Package from eclipse.org into /opt/eclipse. Is that correct?
<jrib> fole: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<Slart> php6th: the easiest way is probably to open the "Add/Remove programs" dialog in the applications menu and look through the graphics list there.. there are lots of software.. hope you find something you can work with
<fole> jrib thank you!
<alraune> ﻿ Pirate_Hunter:??  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && uptime > u.txt  && pastebinti u.txt                                     ??gimme Url thrown out
<Pirate_Hunter> alraune: http://pastebin.com/f174c94ed
<alraune> ﻿ Pirate_Hunter:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && uptime > u.txt  && pastebinit u.txt                                     ??gimme Url thrown out (wrong spelling, sry)
<prince_jammys> you can pipe to pastebinit.
<Pirate_Hunter> alraune: yah just did
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: the system is freeze during start the nvidia driver
<php6th> wow thanks, i didnt know Ubuntu was for idiots
<rakshiv> can anyone tell me how to disable bluetooth, i get on a plane in 3 hours and i really gotta figure out how to disable it D:
<Pirate_Hunter> alraune: i dont get the load part but whats interesting is the three users, I know one is me but who are the other two?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, ok. You can try the driver i'm using. let me find it
<rakshiv> it's uhh, intergrate bluetooth  ._.
<Sofisti1> ok thanx hiptobecubic
<LobbyZ> Ok erhm
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how would I enable S/PDIF in/out in Ubuntu?
<executionist> i need to create this file, how do i do it. getting an error because it does not exist :/
<LobbyZ> the X server kinda crashed
<executionist>  failed to load external entity "/home/executionist/.tvtime/stationlist.xml"
<dummy566f> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<pajamian> Pirate_Hunter: they're all you, your computer just sees you as being logged in 3 times
<pajamian> Pirate_Hunter: "w" (command in the terminal) will show you the individual users.
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<LobbyZ> What to do if your x server crashed?
<Pirate_Hunter> pajamian: but why, why does it do that when im logged in once, well the pc hasnt been turned off in three days but yeah thats still logged in once
<Pirate_Hunter> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: ok it's better
<sushma> hi all, my Transmission is not downloading anything.. even i tried using Ktorrent. and also tried utorrent from Wine.. so may be firewall problem.. how to solve this problem
<Pirate_Hunter> LobbyZ: hope the info ubottu gave helps
<pajamian> Pirate_Hunter: good question, but mine is showing 5 users, so it's nothing unusual
<bullgard5> What does  smapi stand for in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0?
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, do you know how to install the driver?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: open ports in your router, otherwise if you got a firewall like firestarter or ufw on than open ports for the client your using
<Pirate_Hunter> pajamian: ok if thats the case i wont get paranoid
<Slart> bullgard5: google says "System Management Application Program Interface"
<Sofisti1> yes  with x stopped just run driver?
<php6th> It is official GIMP SUCKS!!! deleted forever!
<Slart> bullgard5: some kind of BIOS thing in thinkpads
<Moduliz0r> php6th: that's a personal opinion
<Sofisti1> hiptobecubic: with x stopped just run driver?
<kanyukuk> hi.. i need to learn ubuntu acpi -t command results..
<kanyukuk> thermal degrees
<hiptobecubic> Sofisti1, yes as root
<Pirate_Hunter> php6th: huh nooooo we love gimp try man gimp to get to know how to use it also try getting the extras for it to spice it up "in a sense"
<bullgard5> Slart: Google did not tell me that. -- Thank you.
<Sofisti1> ok i'm going to try
<Moduliz0r> How would I enable S/PDIF in/out in Ubuntu?
<LobbyZ> Nope that diden't work
<Slart> bullgard5: there were other hits too.. someting about speech manager application programming interface
<LobbyZ> just made my computer crash
<LobbyZ> AGAIN
<php6th> WTF who makes this crappie image editors software they should be castrated!! they SUCK ALL!!! learn from ADOBE DAMMIT!!!
<LobbyZ> lol
<alraune> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<favro> gimp ftw
<Moduliz0r> php6th: Linux + Free software != Windows + proprietary software
<Moduliz0r> php6th: If you like Adobe, go use their stuff
<Igramul> Moduliz0r: well said
<IndyGunFreak> php6th: Gimp is fine, it just has a fairly steep learning curve.
<alraune> LobbyZ: what your problem ?
<shah> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Slart> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<php6th> gimp = like notepad, compared to Microsoft Word or openoffice, it sucks hard
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> php6th: you're trolling now.
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: from the perspective of someone who's only ever used gimp, photoshop has a fairly step learning curve.. I can't do shit with it.
<Moduliz0r> php6th: then don't use it...
<Moduliz0r> php6th: stop moaning about what you aren't paying for
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: lol, i never thought of it that way... you're right though.. i'ev only used Gimp also(windows and linux), so I'm probably in the same boat as you.
<Slart> php6th: why are you whining about it here.. go to ##windows.. they might even agree
<php6th> i would pay 1000 euros for GIMP, the day they copy all the MARVELOUS functionality of ADOBE
<Moduliz0r> php6th: blatently copying is Microsoft's job
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zcat[1]> can someone just ban the troll alreay
<zcat[1]> photoshop is shit. people only think it's good because it's what they wasted years of their life learning and not they realise how screwed they were
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: would could easily say the same about Windows users
<zcat[1]> It's totally unusable
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:there is no router,plz explain a bit more abt ufw
<Slart> can we please keep the rants in #ubuntu-ot or something?
<php6th> zcat[1]: whos the troll?? oh you, going against the industry standard, you VS. 1 billion Adobe users
<newbe1_> My xfce  panel has 2 program tabs in task bar at bottom of screen when I open launch a program  Anyone else has this issue
<jrib> php6th: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<zcat[1]> php6th: I ain't trolling onthe #Windows channel tho..
<php6th> thanks i figured out how to crop a picture in 5 hours which those photoshop imitations, brb
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> 5hrs
<zcat[1]> it took you five hours to figure out how to crop?
<Moduliz0r> php6th: what is your age, may I ask?
<Slart> come one people.. to !ot with you.. be gone!!
<shah> sushma: which port is used by transmission
<php6th> im 9 years old why
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<tavi> hy
<tavi> a very good player for ubuntu someone knows?
<zcat[1]> sounds about right
<php6th> brb, im going to watch e-wally
<Slart> tavi: media player?
<Moduliz0r> php6th: are you computer illiterate?
<alraune> tavy: which files ?
<jrib> Moduliz0r: stop please
<Moduliz0r> >_>
<tavi> movie
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: vlc
<Moduliz0r> ok, I came here for a reason anyway ^_^
<tavi> i have it
<alraune> tavy: sudo apt-get install vlc
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: then use it.
<alraune> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tavi> but the brigthess can't be setted
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: why cant it?... it works fine for me.
<tavi> and the best is?
<Slart> !best
<zcat[1]> tavi: turn on the advanced controls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sushma> shah:51413
<tavi> where set the brightness
<tavi> ?
<alraune> tavy: in vlc you have advantage of bringing its own codecs
<zcat[1]> I'd have to check but there's a box, something like 'advanced gui' which gives you all that stuff
<Niohoggr> Now, can you help me?
<alraune> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tavi> let me see
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: i always just click "View" then Extended GUI.. click enable, then adjust as you see fit
<tavi> advance settings
<Niohoggr> I have a problem with my Ati driver, it shows only a blank white screen after logging into the last session
<zcat[1]> extended gui, that's the one...
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr: which ati ?
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: extended GUI, not advanced settings... advanced setting is a tab, extended GUI is under settings menu
<Moduliz0r> where is the audio mixer in Ubuntu Studio?
<Niohoggr> Alraune, x1650
<molgrum> there is a new kernel is the "proposed" repo, how long does it take until it reaches "updates" repo?
<molgrum> and thus the virtualbox module be updated
<sushma> Transmission is having port number as 51413.. how to open it? alraune, Pirate_Hunter
<Moduliz0r> sushma: www.portforward.com
<Pantera_> Приветики спящий народ
<zcat[1]> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<babatuli> any one using a macbook?
<Pantera_> Не хотите немного покумарится?:)
<Wicks> babatuli: I have Macbook pro
<alraune> sry, pidgin crashed, the ATI 1650 ??
<Niohoggr> yes
<_Izbranniy_> Гг
<Moduliz0r> where is the audio mixer in Ubuntu Studio?
<babatuli> Wicks, had you try the triple boot? in kind of interest. what you think of it
<_Izbranniy_> Не...с.мелом..
<Pantera_> Ша пи3ды мы вам зададим уууух
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr:no probs, running one myself, used the original ati - driver ?
<Pantera_> ХаХА
<Slart> !run | Pantera_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<Slart> !ru | Pantera_
<ubottu> Pantera_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hiptobecubic> !ru | Pantera_
<Pantera_> Короч тупые америкосы
<_Izbranniy_> Гг
<Wicks> babatuli: I decided to go for the dual boot approach. However, I have heard about that service pack one for Vista will not support 3rd part bootloaders (corperate edition)
<Pantera_> Да да бы тупые оч
<_Izbranniy_> Че не понимаю
<Pantera_> Прям думбасы
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: follow that link by Moduliz0r also setup a staticip is you havent got one, you can find details there, than transfer them to ubuntu with this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<_Izbranniy_> Dyleteviv'm.villo
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr:you can't log in to desktop now ?
<Niohoggr> I dl-ed one with synaptic, but that gave a black blank screen after trying to log into last session, but then I tried to boot in recovery and restore the x-server and then it gave a white screen and then I installed the ATi driver I dwnloaded manually, it didn't change anything , I still get white blank screen with only my mouse
<_Izbranniy_> Limitev.dilig.violeit..
<Niohoggr> I am logged in to failsafe sesson
<Pantera_> Та перевести ты не сумеешь
<Pantera_> Ой успеешь
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr:have you got a live cd ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pantera_: english please
<Pantera_> Ладно на анг так на анг
<Niohoggr> I think so, if the installation cd work as one
<babatuli> it seems the solution for that is this 'refit" program that allows recognition
<Pirate_Hunter> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<babatuli> but i had not try it yet
<alraune> !who | ﻿Niohoggr:
<ubottu> ﻿Niohoggr:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_Izbranniy_> [14:21:26] <Niohoggr> I dl-ed one with synaptic, but that gave a black blank screen after trying to log into last session, but then I tried to boot in recovery and restore the x-server and then it gave a white screen and then I installed the ATi driver I dwnloaded manually, it didn't change anything , I still get white blank screen with only my mouse
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i tihnk he's been told like 3-4x, so i think he's trolling
<Pantera_> Hi for everybody here how are u?
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr:so u are in desktop now ?
<Niohoggr> yes
<_Izbranniy_> Moya flood
<Niohoggr> Alraune, I am in desktop now
<zcat[1]> bah.. I set up static IPs by adding the MAC address to my dhcpd config...
<maek0> !gr | Pantera_
<ubottu> Pantera_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: oh ok
<_Izbranniy_> Gg
<Pantera_> More floood
<Moduliz0r> How do I make S/PDIF optical output work in Ubuntu?
<Pantera_> I dont understand
<alraune> you took a  blabla.run file from﻿ ATI_site,  Niohoggr ?
<Niohoggr> yes
<varunn> why is ubuntu soo sexy?
<_Izbranniy_> I don't speak english
<Pantera_> I dont english very well
<varunn> Me neither.
<DistroJockey> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_Izbranniy_> Kick me
<DistroJockey> no, just leave
<Pantera_> Whats style music is your prefer
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr: first of all i would check for a backuped xorg.conf to make shure to be able to start, if things get worse...
<Pantera_> ?
<_Izbranniy_> Kickban me
<Niohoggr> already done that
<Pantera_> Me too
<Moduliz0r> How do I configure S/PDIF in/outputs in Ubuntu?
<alraune> ﻿Niohoggr: 32 or 64 bit ?
<the_mynameistux> quick question, how do set landscape formatting in abiword?
<Pantera_> We dont understand u?:)
<newbe1_> My xfce Xubuntu panel has 2 program tabs in task bar at bottom of screen when I open launch a program  Anyone else has this issue
<Niohoggr> Alraune, 32 bit
<Pantera_> Oh yes yes
<Pantera_> Well well well
<_Izbranniy_> Гг
<_Izbranniy_> Что так
<Pantera_> Who want me?:)
<the_mynameistux> how do you set landscape formatting in abiword?
<Pantera_> Kto xo4et menya?
<hiptobecubic> Why are the russians still here.
<_Izbranniy_> Йа гг
<Pantera_> Xaxa
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: they're trolling
<hiptobecubic> Can no one give them the boot?
<favro> hiptobecubic: or it's vodka induced...
<the_mynameistux> how do you kknow? they are trolling?
<sushma> alraune, Pirate_Hunter: im a bit newbie.. plz help me.. im not able to understand what to do;
<_Izbranniy_> Я на ubuntu-ru
<Pantera_> Dumbass америкосы
<IndyGunFreak> the_mynameistux: because they've both been told repeatedly where to go for russian support, yet they keep talking in russian here.
<the_mynameistux> ah, ok
<zcat[1]> problem solved...
<Nece228> Pantera: we dont need racism
<the_mynameistux> well, thats what I thought was happening
<the_mynameistux> my bad
<ng0n> ..
<Sinn3rman> i had icons installed in .icons under gutsy. wanting to preserve the same icons on my new hardy install, i copied them across to the machine i installed hardy on, in .icons. they don't work anymore, how come?
<Nece228> Pantera: I know that you are envious at america
<Sorlag> Hi folks.. ive a BIG Problem.. my ubuntu 8.04 is suddenly booting into the BusyBox!!! i didnt change anything! please help
<Nece228> ban pantera plz
<Carroarmato0> I'm trying to setup a smart card reader in order to login with a smart card instead of a password.  The smart card reader is setup and working, but I can't make Pam talk to it. I need some assistence.
<the_mynameistux> Sorlag can you get to gdm?
<Sorlag> the_mynameistux excuse me?
<Mitesh> sushma: your distro version?
<the_mynameistux> Sorlag: the login screen
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: have you got windows if so you can get the information from there by following the instructions in www.portforward.com if not it will take a little bit loinger
<Sorlag> no.. it boots directly into BusyBox
<Slart> Sorlag:  any error messages?
<Sorlag> Slart, no.. splashscreen and then BusyBox
<kajtek> #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> Sorlag: can you check the logs in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<geirha> Sorlag: What's the version of the kernel you are booting? Do you get the same result if you boot a different kernel?
<Sorlag> i didnt even make a update or something.. there are important emails etc.
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: yes i do hav windows, what i hav to do?
<frybye> hi - when using partimage there seems to be no place to tell it where to put the image ..just the directory and name but not on which drive?
<Slart> Sorlag: unless your hard drive has crashed your mail should be safe.. and files for that matter
<Sorlag> geirha how do i boot a different kernel?
<the_mynameistux> How do I change to landscape formatting in abiword?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: ahhh there goes my work ok you got my attention, dont boot into windows type ifconfig in terminal
<geirha> Sorlag: At the grub menu. You have to hit Esc to have the menu shown.
<the_mynameistux> never mind, found it
<geirha> You might have to hit Esc I mean
<eraldo> I bought the Canon MP210 printer but the linux drivers are i386 but my machine is 64bit... what shall I do now ?
<Sorlag> geirha okay.. ill try this.. ill be back if it wont work.. thanks for now!
<sofistio> hiptobecubic: system tell me driver is for 386 architecture and not 64
<alraune> ﻿ eraldo:install anyway
<eraldo> alraune: how would I do that ?
<hiptobecubic> sofistio oh! of course! let me find the 64 bit version
<alraune> ﻿ eraldo:32 bit works with 64 bit systems
<eraldo> alraune: it gives me an error when opening them
<frybye> further to partimage - whats the story if partimage seems to have just stopped durin action - shows 305mb copied of 2.89gb but goes not further... whats that about?
<yoyoned> eraldo: ubuntu proboly comes with the right drivers.
<eraldo> alraune: the install button is greyed out
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: once you do that terminal will have lots of information, grab a pen and write only the info you need on paper: subnet mask "usually 255.255..255.0", your current inet addr, your default gateway and you can find you dns servers from your router
<tim__> how can i uninstall ubuntu completely, so that windows is booting automaticly, because i'm only using ubuntu with wubi in windows
<frybye> who has used partimage???
<alraune> ﻿ !hw | eraldo:than maybe some other packages are missing, but  look up the printer
<eraldo> yoyoned: when I plugged it in... I could only chose "find driver" and all it set was the generic text only one
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: once you done that tell me
<hiptobecubic> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run sofistio
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:okk
<sofistio> hiptobecubic: now i use features of Ubuntu "try to fix Xproblems"; i need to move xorg.conf, meke newone and retry to install driver?
<sushma> i dont hav router  Pirate_Hunter
<eraldo> yoyoned: seems like it does not supply the right one
<Werdna> hello
<hiptobecubic> sofistio, move xorg.conf, install driver
<hiptobecubic> sofistio, the driver install will make you a new xorg.conf if you tell it to
<Sorlag> geirha im back.. in ubuntu.. it just bootet normal this time.. is there any boot log to have a look for?
<sofistio> perfect hiptobecubic
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: well thats doing to be a biggy, you can always call your isp to find out your dns servers I think thats the only other way, you'll need them "if they ask why do you wanna know just say you want to setup your linux box"
<geirha> Sorlag: It suddenly worked?
<Werdna> I'm having trouble getting my nForce2 soundcard working. The big issue is that the sound is really really quiet (i.e. I can't actually distinguish it, I can just kind of vaguely hear the beats and so on.) Connecting my iPhone to the same speakers works as expected, and my volume is turned up and so on.
<alraune> sorlag : /var/log    filenames speak for theirselves ,....
<Carroarmato0> I'm trying to setup a smart card reader in order to login with a smart card instead of a password.  The smart card reader is setup and working, but I can't make Pam talk to it. I need some assistence.
<geirha> Sorlag: You were stopped way to early in the boot process for any logs to have been written to disk I think
<love> hello, sailing
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: how do you connect to the internet?
<Sorlag> geirha...hm.. yeah, it suddenly worked.. but i dont want to have this happen again!
<eraldo> alraune: I have no idea what to do now :(
<eraldo> alraune: I did not find any solution on google
<ynotest> is there a program to access itunes podcasts/links/videos?
<alraune> eraldo:mom
<hiptobecubic> sofistio, i have to sign off. if it doesn't work, just restore your original xorg and keep looking around. Good luck!
<zcat[1]> eraldo: return printer for refund, get one that is properly supported...
<geirha> Sorlag: It usually happens if the kernel is unable to find the harddrive for / ... might be one of the cables are loose or something ...
<Sorlag> oh and btw.. where do i configure the delay time for "enter menu" on booting the system.. i changed it to 1sec the other day and just noticed that i couldn get into the menu cause 1sec is to less!!
<zcat[1]> Sorlag: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geirha> Sorlag: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sorlag> thank you
<solexious> [q] I have an ati graphics card in my laptop. Video playback isnt great and games, like frets on fire and second life flicker quite a bit Is there any way to improve it?
<zcat[1]> solexious: depends on the card... if 'restricted drivers' are available that sould help. Mine is an ati and simply doesn't have 3d support.
<sushma>  Pirate_Hunter: i hav got all the info what u asked.. now what to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: you got the dns servers as well?
<solexious> zcat[1] a, i have the restriced drivers on, guess it as good as its going to get, thank you
<zcat[1]> solexious: hmmm.. that's a bummer...
<Sorlag> man i just hope this is not going to happen again.. thanks for your help! btw the splashscreen has had a little flaw.. and now as it bootet normal it hasnd had this flaw!
<sushma> ss Pirate_Hunter
<alraune> eraldo: what was the exact model again ?
<zcat[1]> solexious: turning off compiz might also help?
<woooosh> I have some mp3s that contains speech. What is the best way I can feed this mp3 into a speech-to-text program (eg: dragon natural, via voice.. etc) ?
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<solexious> zcat[1], compiz?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: ok if you certain of that than click on the network icon on your desktop "hopefully you havent taken out the top taskbar, choose manual config "were not going to mess with terminal"
<geirha> Sorlag: What kind of flaw?
<zcat[1]> advanced desktop effects
<solexious> zcat[1], where can i find that?
<zcat[1]> system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: click unlock and type your pass "hopefully your root", than choose wired connection>properties
<tim__> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: when the wired conenctions widows pops up uncheck roaming, in configuration change it to static Ip address, put your info except ip address and leave it as that dont click ok
<IdleOne> tim__, re-install windows or whatever OS you want
<geirha> tim__: Installed in windows (wubi) or on a seperate partition?
<alraune> eraldo : ?
<Sorlag> geirha a fraction of the bar was to be seen on the right hand side
<tim__> geirha, seperated and wubi, so i want do uninstall the seperate one
<eraldo> alraune: canon Pixma mp 210
<NeverBeClever> I tried to mount iso files from a network pc, does anyone know how to do this?
<alraune> eraldo : http://www.update-your-drivers.com/?gclid=CJDE-peokpUCFQSSugodkDUZfA
<alraune> eraldo : try to dld that and open in wine, should find the right driver
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: ok then??
<geirha> tim__: Then just use windows' partitioning tool, remove the partition and create a new one.
<Pirate_Hunter> on this link http://portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm right at the bottom where it says pick an ip address read it and follow on based upon your current ip address, if the net doesnt function afterwards change the last number but it will most likely be because you got wrong dns servers
<alraune> eraldo : what type of file is the driver coming with the canon ? tar.gz ?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: on this link http://portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm right at the bottom where it says pick an ip address read it and follow on based upon your current ip address, if the net doesnt function afterwards change the last number but it will most likely be because you got wrong dns servers
 * Pirate_Hunter sorry for that double post
<fole> I downloaded source, changed code have the diff in debian/patches. how can I test if the patch works with the building system?
<eraldo> alraune: on the canon hp I got .deb packages that are i386 arch
<alraune> eraldo : no souce ?
<Niohoggr> hi again
<geirha> Sorlag: hm, I have no idea why that could happen :/
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: once your sure the info is correct "please verify" click ok, if you got more than two dns servers you can add them in the dns tab if not just save your new settings
<Sorlag> geirha how do i disable the splash?
<arogarth> hello
<arogarth> have a small question
<arogarth> i have a pc installed ubuntu server (only console)
<arogarth> how can i get poweroff by pressing powerbutton (soft shutdown)
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: once your done tell me where going to change resolv.conf just incase
<eraldo> alraune: no.. did not find any
<yoyoned> NeverBeClever: what are you trying to do?
<geirha> Sorlag: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst again. Find the line "# defoptions=quiet splash", remove the word splash, save and then run "sudo update-grub"
<favro> arogarth: you can type in   sudo shutdown -h now
<dutu> hello
<arogarth> i know
<arogarth> but it must be go by press hsutdown
<alraune> eraldo:what the exact message you get when right-klicking the deb file, open with gdbi- installer ?
<dutu> can someone help me with a ralink wlan adapter
<Sorlag> geirha thx
<eraldo> alraune: "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<eraldo> alraune: gdbi ?
<IndyGunFreak> eraldo: well, download the 64bit version.
<eraldo> IndyGunFreak: I did not find any 64bit version
<dutu> hello i freshly installed ubuntu and it doesent recognise my raink wlan adapter build in the notebook can someone help me to fixx that?
<IndyGunFreak> eraldo: then you'll need to compile it from source most likely..
<alraune> eraldo:just the paketinstaller (gd..)
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: binary-only, 32bit 'trying to be helpful but not really getting this OSS thing' printer driver package
<eraldo> IndyGunFreak: did not find that ether
<IndyGunFreak> eraldo: ok..
<arogarth> no way to get it??
<zcat[1]> double-ironic.. it was binary-only printer drivers that drove RMS to start the whole Free Software Movement in the first place..
<danbhfive> whats the location of the trash folder?
<yoyoned> !Trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<danbhfive> thx
<zcat[1]> bah! ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash ~/.Trash    :-P
<eraldo> alraune: I found a source package on another site
<eraldo> alraune: but I don't know how to use it... could you guide me a little :)
<alraune> !compile |eraldo
<ubottu> eraldo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alraune> eraldo : open a terminal ...
<IndyGunFreak> good luck w/ that..lol
<woooosh> anyone recommend a speech to text app?
<raz> woah. i'm deeply impressed. i installed current ubuntu onto my (quite bitchy) sony vaio tx5mn laptop and *everything* works straight out the box. wlan, bluetooth, even suspend-to-ram! great job on the hardware-front, this is the first time that suspend-to-ram works reliably on this machine (much less out-of-the-box).
<eraldo> alraune: I am in the right directory...
<eraldo> alraune: .oO( in the terminal )
<erUSUL> !yay | raz
<ubottu> raz: Glad you made it! :-)
<zcat[1]> isn't there some moderately automated process to get from 'source package' to 'installable binary package' if both are properly set up debs?
<eraldo> alraune: may I pm you ?
<raz> ubottu, i'm very happy right now. i set away the weekend to "get things back running". now i'm almost a bit depressed... nothing left to do! ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alraune> eraldo : pm me
<zcat[1]> sorry; if the source package is a properly set up src-deb
<zcat[1]> woooosh: festival
<zcat[1]> Oh, sorry. speech to text.. no
<wanderingii> i have a printer which is attached to a network storage device which i have running on my home network to enable all laptops to use the printer. i have the url for it http://myserver:483/printers/deskjet900c  how do i add this to ubuntu so i can print from there?
<px> hi,all
<alex^> wanderingii: cups
<yoyoned> Wanderer: thats an unusual port for a printer.  It's normally 631
<lakeman> guys: how to remove drives from "Places" in menu, they're not in fstab it seems that they are automatically discovered
<zcat[1]> yoyoned: or 9100 or something?? I'd have to check
<yoyoned> Wanderer: set it up as IPP and use the address you put in the chat
<zcat[1]> yes mine is port 9100 ..
<varunn3> hey guys where is ubuntus task manager?
<tuxice> Hello, it is at System --> Administration -->System Monitor
<zcat[1]> System > Administration > System Monitor
<zcat[1]> damn, beat me to it
<tuxice> :)
<varunn3> thanks
<tuxice> no problem
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: i tried to install driver of hiptobecubic and it is better but i don't resolve problem, have you any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: i don't even remember your problem
<debCarlos> lol
<zcat[1]> soemwhere I saw a way to bind system monitor to ctrl-alt-del just like 'doze .. hafta do that sometime
<Sofisti1> I'm sorry IndyGunFreak i have problems with hp pavillon dv 6000 and driver nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: well, i don't know why you'd be having problems w/ it.. are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<varunn3> firefox is a resource hog :|
<debCarlos> varunn3: I think FF3 solved that :)
<wanderingii> ok so what do i put in the host section
<Initial_M> any idea guys for me to see all my hardware, just like device manager on windows?
<wanderingii> and do i put anything in the Queue?
<Sofisti1> 64 and i used NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2 and NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2 with no good result
<Sofisti1> change xorg and so on
<maho> I am having problems with the Startup-Manager app if someone has time to help me with it
<debCarlos> Sofisti1: Wouldn't it be easier if you install the driver with restricted driver manager instead of doing it manually ?
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: my experience w/ 64bit is less than positive... so no, i cant help you w/ that.. one reason i stick w/ 32bit for now, is for driver compatibility(but the nvidia driver should work fine)
<tuxice> a thread on ubuntuforums.org says that running these commands will make ctrl-alt-del pull up the gnome sys monitor
<tuxice> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<debCarlos> !anyone | maho
<tuxice> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<ubottu> maho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Leefmc> Is there a button or anything in ubuntu to trigger a tooltip?
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: I run 64bit with nvidia drivers via driver manager, was no trouble at all to set up...
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: and i said, nvidia drivers fo 64bit, should be fine
<maho> fair enough. when I try to add a new usplash in startup-manager, it just closes. no error, no prompt to point to the new usplash I want to import. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it but it doesnt change
<junglecrazd1> good evening everyone.
<ne0buntu> hi everybody, im installed ubuntu on my new laptop. The wireless didnt work at first but i found a way to make it work. The problem is that now it detects the wifi networks but cant connect to them. I tried to set up my wifi with and without a WEP key and it doesn't work either way. Also, i had to do some stuff in the terminal so that it could detect the wifis.... the problem is that i have to do this everytime i reboot. is there a wa
<junglecrazd1> what is the best nintendo 64 emulator for ubuntu?
<Ghost-r> WOW!
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: however, I have found that the nvidia binary installer leaves a mess of incompatable .so's behind, causing the ubuntu packaged drivers to no longer work. Cleaning up after a botched driver isntall is a nightmare.
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: so I basically refuse to even try if I hear someone has already tried to do it 'the hard and stupid way'
<debCarlos> maho: Already tried with sudo aptitude remove --purge package && sudo aptitude install package     ?
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: yeah,. like i said,, my understanding is, the 64bit nvidia driver should be fine..  its jst other issues i've had.. so i stick w/ 32bit.. the 64bit doesn't peform THAT much better... its barely noticeable an w/ 32bit, everything just works.
<Sofisti1> i can use restricted but i didn't find in system-administration-driver
<tavi_> hey what happens if i select all the programs from synaptic and install all?
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: same here, thus the reason i'm not helping him...lol
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak:  i can use restricted but i didn't find in system-administration-driver
<Agion> someone help! My sounds aren't working, it stops working randomly when I boot..
<tavi_> install all at once
<maho> not yet. I used the add/remove function to install it to begin with instead of apt, I will give it a try now
<IndyGunFreak> Agion: its probably a pulse audio issue...
<Agion> IndyGunFreak: any tips how can I fix that?
<debCarlos> tavi_: Why do you want to do that ?
<IndyGunFreak> Agion: switch alll apps and sound prefs, to use alsa
<junglecrazd1> nes 64 ubuntu? anybody?
<debCarlos> !anybody | junglecrazd1
<ubottu> junglecrazd1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lopss> junglecrazd1: project64?
<Agion> IndyGunFreak: not even the start sound sounds... it should, shouldn't it?
<tavi_> for noone
<tavi_> ask just what mai happen
<dmseg> hi guys i need a nice ftp server deamon WITH GUI so please suggest
<IndyGunFreak> Agion: dunno, maybe you have some other issue..
<dmseg> !vsftpd | dmseg
<ubottu> dmseg, please see my private message
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: you are very busy; none else can help me to solve this drivers problems?
<Ziroday-eee> Why does this fail? -  ume-launcher depends on libgnome-desktop-2 (>= 1:2.22); however:
<Ziroday-eee>   Version of libgnome-desktop-2 on system is 2.22.3-1.
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: its not that i'm busy, its just that you've made a mess of this, and its gonna be difficult to get working, why not just do a clean isntall of 32bit?
<debCarlos> tavi_: Well, large amounts of packages would be installed, that's all i think :)
<tavi_> and no frozen no blow up ?
<junglecrazd1> lopss: project 64 is for windows. i tried emulating it on wine with no success.
<tavi_> cause it's about 150 programs or whatever
<Sofisti1> no IndyGunFreak i've AMD turion 64 and i prefer to use a 64 bit distro of ubuntu
<debCarlos> tavi_: I don't think so, but maybe it will get frozen for a while...
<junglecrazd1> ubottu: ask far as grammar is concerned, relax.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tavi_> it's about how much memory?
<maho> debCarlos: I did ask you recommended, but I get the same issue. when I try to run startupmanager from terminal, I get a "segmentation fault" before the app crashes
<sam_bannerman> how can i put a extra repo into my sources list from command line using echo? I know there is a way to do it.. I do not wish to edit the file using nano or similar, just append a extra repo to the end...
<zcat[1]> Sofisti1: OK, what nvidia card do you have for a start.. I'll see if I can help
<kane77> how can I find out which program is using how much bandwidth?
<ne0buntu> ﻿i installed ubuntu on my new laptop. The wireless didnt work at first but i found a way to make it work. The problem is that now it detects the wifi networks but cant connect to them. I tried to set up my wifi with and without a WEP key and it doesn't work either way. Also, i had to do some stuff in the terminal so that it could detect the wifis.... the problem is that i have to do this everytime i reboot. is there a way to save th
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: then you'll prefer to have problems... i've got a corvette, but i've never went 160mph
<lopss> junglecrazd1: how about mupen64?
<roch09> Hi all
<Sofisti1> eheheh
<sam_bannerman> repo hardy main  echo> sourceslist        or something like that
<debCarlos> maho: seg fault ??? weird... maybe you can search in launchpad for a bug related to it.... because seg fault is something, err... a bug in system or in the app
<zcat[1]> sam_bannerman: >> unless you want to overwrite instead of adding to it
<ne0buntu> i'd appreciate any help
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: it is a problem to reinstall all programs 32 bit it is very stressfull
<Sofisti1> zcat[1]: i'm going to see
<debCarlos> sam_bannerman: echo deb blahblahblah >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<maho> debCarlos: thats where I looked before I hopped in here. I have found errors of it not running at all, but nothing about it crashing with trying to add an .so file
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: 32bit is far less stressful than 64bit.. but thats strictly opinion, but do what you want... i don't care
<sam_bannerman> thanks debCarlos
<lopss> sofisti
<zcat[1]> sam_bannerman: also sudo echo .. >> /etc/apt/sources.list won't work .. it only runs the 'echo' as root, not the >>
<the_darkside_986> I have to type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper every time i start up, is there some way to avoid having to do that each time?
<debCarlos> !startup-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup-manager
<zcat[1]> the_darkside_986: put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<maho> debCarlos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/startup-manager/+bugs
<IndyGunFreak> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dmseg> the_darkside_986: add to /etc/modules
<sam_bannerman> zcat[1], is there a way to do this then? are you saying that debCarlos suggestion will not work?
<debCarlos> Checking it..
<the_darkside_986> thanks
<Sofisti1> zcat[1]: PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xcd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xcc000000/24
<Sofisti1> hp pavillion dv6000
<debCarlos> sam_bannerman: yeah, i forgot the sudo thing :)
<zcat[1]> sam_bannerman: echo deb blahblah | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list  .. or just sudo -i and then do what he said from a rootshell
<isharis> My desktop was black again. :/
<isharis> Why????????????????????/
<isharis> :(
<varunn3> guys, what video player is the best in ubuntu?
<lopss> black??
<IndyGunFreak> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sam_bannerman> varunn, vlc is good
<isharis> Whenever I start ubuntu (the first time), my desktop is black. I need to end the session and login again to normalize the desktop. :@ why?????? :(
<zcat[1]> Sofisti1: I would have expected the ordinary nvidia-glx package to work with that?
<guest_> anyone know where a trucker irc is
<varunn3> does vlc play rmvbs?
<sam_bannerman> dunno google it
<varunn3> it does on windows
<Sofisti1> zcat[1]: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: it should have.. i've got a 7300, and its fine...  but 1, i use 32bit, and 2, God knows what he's done trying to "fix" this problem up to this point
<Sofisti1> IndyGunFreak: ehehe it's right
<Sofisti1> i'm doing everithing
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: the problem is, you're obviously doing everything wrong, so going back and fixing the mess, is difficult.
<zcat[1]> Sofisti1: yes, that ought to work.. if it fails it's likely because the nvidia binary installer has messed other things up and could be hard to fix.
<Boon> hello
<Boon> how to recover accidently deleted folder
<Boon> im using command line
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: another issue, i believe he also mentioned earlier that he tried envy.
<zcat[1]> Sofisti1: ignore IndyGunFreak though.. there's nothing wrong with running 64bit hardy.. but using nvidia's binary installer is messy and should be a very last resort if nothing else works at all
<maho> debCarlos: Nothing in there, eh?
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i didn't say there was anything wrong w/ 64bit Hardy, i just said i had issues w/ it and chose not to use it, i fyou like it, fine...  my pc works perfectly though
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: hmmmm.. still might not be totally beyond hope ;)
<alraune> !trash|Boon
<ubottu> Boon: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<isharis> HELP ME :(. I had been trying to figure this out for few days.. :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5600597#post5600597
<roch09> could anyone tell me please, how to auto mount inter drives in hardy, they always mount after I click on them for the first time. How to keep them always mounted.
<zcat[1]> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Boon> k
<guest_> anyone know of a channel for truckers
<Sofisti1> zcat[1]: IndyGunFreak: yes i know what you are tring to explain me but it is very difficult to reinstall all ubuntu to solve problems; i spent very long time to install and configure correctly (to solve the bugs) all the applications  i have
<alraune> Boon: if u used rm, its off forever
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to activate the screensaver?
<IndyGunFreak> Sofisti1: well, you're obviously making a lot of progress now., so..lol
<newbe1_> guest_    maybe
<alraune> Leefmc: rifgt click on desktop, youll find it..
<alraune> right
<Zeropage> hello there guys
<Boon> aldren : if using the delete domain from plesk?
<Zeropage> if someone can help me pls , i wait
<Leefmc> alraune: Huh? Theres no option to activate the screensaver from the rightclick menu.. least not for me
<sam_bannerman> Thanks all that works..
<_numbers_> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ wired network connection will connect to that page when enabled if i disable it wont. is that just an ftp server ??
<kane77> can someone help me repair broken package?
<lopss> Zeropage: what's your problem?
<Leefmc> alraune: I know where i can _preview_ the screensaver, but i want to activate it (like if im leaving for a few, etc)
<isharis> Can I ask ubuntu to check and TRY To repair broken libs?
<frybye>  Guest_ not necessarily on this server pal??
<Zeropage> hello lopss, just a stupid question....preferences/advanced desktop setting...
<zcat[1]> Leefmc: add the screen lock thingy to your toolbar?
<Zeropage> cube doesn't work, i just see only 2 dimension screen rotate, not the cube
<Leefmc> zcat[1]: "Screen Lock" will activate the screensaver?
<kane77> Leefmc, ctrl+alt+l
<frybye> Guest_ have you asked google for an irc channle for truckers??
<Leefmc> thanks
<Digg> hello! anybody know if the medibuntu reprository/server is down or something? apt-get update gets a failed to fetch message:/
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: go back to the general tab and have more than two desktops.. 'four' works well for a cube..
<guest_> frybye  ok
<Boon> i saw many file inside ~/       howto restore it?
<Zeropage> please man, im a newbie.. explain step by step, i installed ubuntu yesterday for 1st time :)
<KenBW2> if Ubuntu ships with restricted drivers does that not make it non-GPL?
<lopss> zcat: you mean workspace?
<kane77> I was installing secondlife package from getdeb, but then I decided I do not want to install it so I xkill-ed the gdeb.. now I have broken package I am not able to fix.. can anyone help?
<alraune> Boon: cd to trash, mkdir <newFOLder>, cp-r *  <newFolder>
<zcat[1]> lopss: I can't recall what it's called and no 3d on my lappy.. workspaces, whatever, the default is '2' which makes the cube a little two-faced...
<Digg> nvm what i just asked about medibuntu.. it was down or unreachable for 2-3 days, but now it suddenly worked again@@
<alraune> Boon: don#t create new folder in trash
<frybye> who has used partimage??
<newbe1_> guest_   maybe someone will give that to you
<Boon> aldren : then?
<lopss> zeropage: try to add your desktop workspace
<IndyGunFreak> Digg: its worked fine for tme the last few days.
<IndyGunFreak> frybye: do you mean partedmagic?.. the live CD?
<Zeropage> lopss, sorry.. like i said, step by step coz im a newbie
<frybye> no - the application to make images called partimage..
<varunn3> anyone know how to make rmvb's work in videolan?
<IndyGunFreak> frybye: sorry, never heard of it.
<frybye> I found a www page about using it in ubuntu - but stil have a couple of questions..
<frybye> ok IndyGunFreak
<sushma> Pirate_hunter : after saving my new settings  can u plzz say me  what shall i do??
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: wow that took long
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: well it should be alright try restarting and open the ports for your client that should be enough, I really dont want to mess with resolv.con etc
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:there was a net prob so i couldnot talk to u
<lopss> zeropage: have you enabled rotate cube and desktop cube in advanced desktop setting?
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: in advanced settings manager, general options, Desktop Size tab, changehorizontal Virtual size from '2' to '4'
<zcat[1]> lopss: he's got a 'flippy' so I think he go that far
<ActionParsnip> yeah 4 is needed to make a cube
<Mrgreen2> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<kane77> I get this: E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. when running synaptic..
<lopss> Zeropage: here http://computrgeek.wordpress.com/2008/06/20/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-804/
<Sertse> hi
<ActionParsnip> for compiz help head over to #compiz
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Sertse
<ubottu> Sertse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sertse> I've been messing with some stuff... how package do I need to install to get chinese fonts back etc?
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:can u plzz  say me how can i open ports for a client??
<ActionParsnip> fonts | Sertse
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:can u plzz  say me how can i open ports for a client??
<ActionParsnip> !fonts \ Sertse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts \ sertse
<ActionParsnip> damnit
<Sertse> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lopss> lol
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Sertse
<ubottu> Sertse: please see above
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: in advanced settings manager, general options, Desktop Size tab, change horizontal Virtual size from '2' to '4'
 * ActionParsnip cant type
<Zeropage> lopss: desktop cube and rotate cube is on
<Zeropage> but i still see all on 2 dimension, why?
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: what you're seeing is a two-sided cube..
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: what we did was just give you a static ip not go to your router if got one "i guess you do cause you were able to get your dns server and set it up" the site portforward has instructions on how to do so
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: do you have 4 desktops or 2?
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: in advanced settings manager, general options, Desktop Size tab, change horizontal Virtual size from '2' to '4'
<Zeropage> just a window rotate
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: what you're seeing is a two-sided cube..
<zcat[1]> ok, not saying it again.... enjoy your flippy.
<lopss> Zeropage: take a visit here http://computrgeek.wordpress.com/2008/06/20/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-804/
<mudit> hi, i have ubuntu on my notebook, i wish to dual boot window XP, can this crash my Hard Drive, or is this safe ?
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mudit> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<mudit> lol
<jpds> !bot | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> mudit: well, you asked....
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6991/
<Zeropage> guys
<Zeropage> THAN X A LOT!!! Fixed it!!! thanx!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: you need to config your desktop to have 4 desktops, not 2
<Pirate_Hunter> Zeropage: girlz
<mudit> IndyGunFreak: you are bot too ?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: he got there finally
<Mrgreen2> Hi, I'm having a weird problem.  I've been using ubuntu for ~6mo now with no probs however recently whenever I play a .wmv video the colours become messed up.  All video formats will then exhibit the same after, but only wmv video triggers it.  A reboot will again allow normal use of non-wmv video.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: just a warning, it gets boring really fast
<ynotest> i have just installed banshee-1, but i can't seem to find the binary in the bin folder? anyone have any idea? i am just trying to pass itunes links to banshee btw.. dunno if it will work
<zcat[1]> mudit: I'd suggest you install virtualbox-ose and then install XP inside a virtual machine.
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:sorry i dint get u
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: hmmm kk ill do this quickly whats your router brand and version
<unop> ynotest, at a terminal, type  which banshee
<lopss> ring switcher is more useful than cube
<trigpin> i jsut deleteted both gnome pannels how i bring them back ?
<ynotest> thnx unop
<zcat[1]> lopss: my kids love fire and water...
<Zeropage> omg, this ubuntu rocks. Now i can see how much microsoft sucks
<unop> !resetpanel | trigpin
<ubottu> trigpin: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: sushma said that she does'nt hav router long back
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:can u plz tell me how to know my router brand and version
<mudit> zcat[1]: so dual boot isn't safe ?
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: yah but he/she got their dns server to create static ip so i doubt they havent unless they called isp which they didnt
<mudit> lol
<debCarlos> maho: Ok, srry, i was breakfasting :). Last one seems like your problem ...
<trigpin> unop: i get : gnome-panel: no process killed
<zcat[1]> mudit: installing XP after ubuntu will kill GRUB. Also XP's installer can't resize so you have to clear space first. Installing Ubuntu after XP is a lot easier..
<ynotest> o well that didn't work :S other than running itunes on virtualisation (or wine), can i access itunes store in some way? there are some podcasts that i want to listen to
<zcat[1]> mudit: It's not impossible, just not easy
<maho> debCarlos: really? let me check it again.
<jax> when i enable ICMP message filtering in firestarter, my internet won't work, not to sure why, anybody any suggestions?
<lopss> but be caution when dual booting with vista
<mudit> hold your router in ur hands and look what is written over it @ sushma
<unop> trigpin, that's ok .. just launch gnome-panel now by typing   gnome-panel
<ynotest> u can use super grub disk to fix dual booting problems
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: when you got your internet you also received a box (mode, modem-router,router) that connest with youre pc by wires or wireless. Grab it read what it says for its make and look for any version i.e. thomson 510 V6 etc something similar
<mudit> zcat[1]: ok, thanks
<Zeropage> another question :) how i can get 3d desktop pls?
<maho> debCarlos: could you give me a bug number, I am not seeing it
<zcat[1]> mudit: besides running windows in a window inside ubuntu is so damn cool!
<debCarlos> maho: Yeah, but the answers doesn't solve anything :(
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: i just hav a cable
<mudit> zcat[1]: it is, hehe he
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: head over to #compiz
<sushma>  Pirate_Hunter:no other equipment
<debCarlos> maho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/startup-manager/+bug/242084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242084 in startup-manager "StartUp-Manager won't launch (Ubuntu Hardy)" [Undecided,New]
<trigpin> unop: excellent just solved to problems of mine =) ( the network applet had gone ) many many thanxs and have a god day
<Ghost-r> sushma, which ISP is it ?
<unop> trigpin, yw, thanks - i'll try and have a _good_ day :)
<mudit> zcat[1]: i want to use windows for some serious work, so I want windows to work smoothly
<xintron> how do I set a cronjob to run each minute?
<ActionParsnip> !cron # xintron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron # xintron
<hyperstream> how do i install drivers for a new nvidia gtx260
<hyperstream> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xintron> ActionParsnip: solved it :)
<ActionParsnip> !cron | xintron
<sushma> Ghost-r:isp is airtel
<ubottu> xintron: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<unop> xintron, place  */1 * * * * your_command  in your crontab
<debCarlos> !cron | xintron
<q0s> hey guys... i want to execute a command as root, but i cannot enter the root password when it gets requested. is there a way to pass it in the commandline?
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: ok im not from the usa but even for cable I expect them to give you a machine that connects to your pc to allow you to access the net, unless youre telling me you got a preinstalled telephone box that you use to connect with the pc and online :/ which mean we have to use ufw to open ports "i hate doing it from there find it so unsecure"
<ActionParsnip> sweet movebro, what do you need to run every minute?
<unop> !sudo | q0s
<ubottu> q0s: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mudit> sushma are you from india ?
<lopss> Zeropage: what u mean 3D desktop?
<Ghost-r> sushma, 220BX modem ?
<unop> !ot | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<q0s> unop, i am already reading the man page. did you understand my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Zeropage: you need compiz-fusion
<unop> q0s, did you read the sudo manpage properly?
<sushma>  Ghost-r: no modem, only cable to my home
<hyperstream> how do i install drivers for a new nvidia gtx260
<ActionParsnip> q0s: to run commands as root you need the root pass or your own pass to run commands as sudo (assuming you are a member of the sudo group)
<maho> debCarlos: ahh, I did read that one. I cant find any other material about it. It launches fine, it just crashes when I try to install anything....the Add button = the crash button
<shah> q0s: type sudo passwd
<mudit> i use airtel and I dont use a dialup, the settings are just configured in my router
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> shah, please don't suggest that
<Ghost-r> sushma, what kind of cable ?
<zcat[1]> hyperstream: system > administration > Hardware drivers
<maho> debCarlos: I might just have to ride it out then
<ActionParsnip> !envy | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<hyperstream> ActionParsnip, gtx260 isnt supported?
<dorothy> hi all conky won't start up on boot even after adding it to the start up items
<shah> unop, y?
<unop> !supportroot | shah
<ubottu> shah: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<q0s> ActionParsnip, shah, unop: none of you understand my problem -.-
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: my net connection hav no other device xcept cable
<ActionParsnip> hyperstream: no idea sorry
<hyperstream> guys gtx260 isnt in the nvidia supported list ??
<ActionParsnip> q0s: wassup, ok do you have your own password?
<mudit> sushma: try http://192.168.1.1/ in a browser
<unop> q0s,  -S  The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal device.  # straight from the sudo manpage
<debCarlos> maho: yeah... i was just going to say say same --purge thing :(
<debCarlos> *say the
 * Pirate_Hunter can someone explain to me how does cable connect in america, does it use a mdoe, router, modem-router or some kind of telephone box etc "please i really dont know"?
<q0s> ActionParsnip, unop. i have all necessary passwords. i want to pass it via a flag ... something like -pw <password>
<Mrgreen2> ﻿Hi, I'm having a weird problem.  I've been using ubuntu for ~6mo now with no probs however recently whenever I play a .wmv video the colours become messed up.  All video formats will then exhibit the same after, but only wmv video triggers it.  A reboot will again allow normal use of non-wmv video.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<mudit> ubottu: you are not that dumb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> q0s, jeez.  see the -S flag to sudo .. as per my last comment to you
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: give me a sec getting some site for you, from now on you'll have to read them and choose the procedure that is easier for you
<Ghost-r> Pirate_Hunter, it should use a settop box, I suppose, if it were just cable
<unop> mudit, ubottu is a bot .. he has no concept of intelligence
<ActionParsnip> hyperstream: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839730. I think its a bit too new right now
<hyperstream> lol its been out for weeks and there is no info. guess ill have to manually install it
<q0s> unop, ok. standart input. i am not the bash king... whats about echo "pw" | sudo -S  mycmd?
<maho> debCarlos: oh well. Ill see if there are any fixes later down the line...thanks for your assistance anyway :-D
<zcat[1]> unop: although he might be smarter than some humans I've seen in here today..
<unop> q0s, brilliant, that's it
<ActionParsnip> q0s: you could run a terminal with gksu then all would be passwordless, I dont know any other way
<sushma> Pirate_hunter:okk
<debCarlos> maho: ok
<q0s> unop would that work? ssh user@server echo 'pw' | sudo -S shutdown -r now
<Pirate_Hunter> Ghost-r: a settop-box? is it anyway similar to a router or modem router, in other words can you log into it through the default gateway otherwise he/she will be messing with a)ip-tables b)ufw
<unop> q0s, I shouldn't think so .. you need to quote the command passed to ssh properly ... otherwise sudo -S shutdown -r now is run on the local machine
<sushma> Ghost-r:the cable generally used to connect in LAN is provided by my internet provider
<duck1123_> is it possible to make it so a normal Gnome window docks along the bottom?
<zcat[1]> q0s: rather than echoing passwords it might be safer to edit /etc/sudoers and allow that user access to shutdown without needing a password
<ActionParsnip> q0s: you could have a login that as soon as it logs in it reboots the pc
<varunn3> how do i get ubuntu to hurt my eyes less lol, way worse than windows :S!
<zcat[1]> varunn: gnome-look.org
<unop> q0s,  ssh user@server "echo 'pw' | sudo -S shutdown -r now"
<duck1123_> I want to try removing the title bar as well
<q0s> unop, quote? hmm... 'ssh user@server echo 'pw' | sudo -S shutdown -r now' the server is at 100% ... i can test it and i just want to restart it with one cmd...
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: poor refresh / low graphics resolution, we need more info
<varunn3> 85 khz
<varunn3> 1024/768
<jagggy> how do i fine my screen's resolution? ^^
<varunn3> i can go higher but then everything is too small
<varunn3> i have a 19inch crt
<mudit> airtel doesn't gives settop box to its subscribers
<t4m1n0_> hello there
<varunn3> everything seems too bright mbe?
<t4m1n0_> Would anyone know where is saved pidgin's chat log ?
<zcat[1]> damn if I had a 19" I would be running it at 1600x1200
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: since i dont know how cable over there works this is what i got for you; you can try and directly open ports through ip-tables "i wouldnt advise it to do it like other unless your comfortable with it"https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo" or use ufw which is the internal ubuntu firewall - by default it is disabled https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-
<unop> q0s, not like that, no
<Pirate_Hunter> hardy.html, http://arichuang.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/ubuntu-804-ufw/ well read those and see which method is easier or you could wait around for someone who can help you better
<debCarlos> t4m1n0_: It's on one of those .idon'tknowwhat  folders on your home
<q0s> unop, any other solution?
<zcat[1]> well, perhaps only 1240x1024 .. but not 1024x768
<t4m1n0_> debCarlos: I've searched for ~/.pidgin but it's not there
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: turn down brightness on monitor
<unop> q0s, i already showed you .. see my last-but-one comment to you.
<unop> q0s,  ssh user@server "echo 'pw' | sudo -S shutdown -r now"
<sushma> Ghost-r, Pirate_Hunter(jst reminding): my problem is im unable to download from transmission, ktorrent, utorrent, so my problem is with firewall
<q0s> unop, thanks. i will give it a try ...
<Phantomas> hello i would like to know if there is any games repository for ubuntu hardy heron
<alraune> ﻿sushma: I can downlaod torrents sittig behind an absolut closed fw
<varunn3> hmk ill try lower brightness on my monitor
<Bangers> hi I just started using Ubuntu
<varunn3> how do i change my start menu? like what category on that gnome look site
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: there are games in the repos, there isnt one for urbanterror
<Bangers> Why do fonts suck soo much? I think I did the msstfont package, but even things like youtube still look really bad
<mudit> ur ports are blocked from the Router @ sushma , i had the same problem with airtel until I took control of my router
<Bangers> what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: welcome to the other side
<zcat[1]> Phantomas: tux racer not good enough for you huh?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: in what way?
<alraune> ﻿varunn3: ever tried this at the monitor ?
<dz__> Bangers: Go to Appearance -> Fonts and change to
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: maybe we have made a satic ip that should help now it could be a problem with your clients, your isp blocking p2p "but that only happens in anti-p2p countries :/", your ports are close "most client have a function to test if the port you've chosen is open or closed try that"
<dz__> DejaVi Sans Book
<Phantomas> zcat[1]: no it isnt...
<dz__> DejaVu*
<sushma> mudit:how did u took the control of ur router can u tell me??
<dz__> Window title font should be DejaVu Sans Bold
<ActionParsnip> sushma: try a torrent client with encryption ;)
<varunn3> alraune, yeah i did it at the monitor
<dz__> and Fixed-width font should stay at monospace
<varunn3> feels a bit better
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: you do realise i have taken my time to help you with a non-ubuntu related question, right?
<alraune> ﻿varunn3: so ?
<Bangers> dz__: where do i change that?
<varunn3> ?
<zcat[1]> Phantomas: most of the good games aren't packaged. alien arena or open arean aren't too bad.
<mudit> i stopped calling the airtel guy, and playing with my router settings
<dz__> Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts tab
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:im facing the prob in ubuntu itself man
<mudit> sushma: try http://192.168.1.1/ in a browser
<ubuntu_567> hello everybody
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ktorrent and utorrent have encryption activated by default "at least i think it has"
<xintron> I want to add the following to a line using a bash script, "uptime: " and the output of uptime after that. Using "echo 'uptime: ' uptime > file" but that just echoes uptime to the file isntead of the command echo, how do I solve this?
<zcat[1]> Phantomas: urban terror is pretty goot but a bit tricky to intall since it's not packaged
<Bangers> Where do I chose Dejavu though?
<ubuntu_567> can anyone please help me oiut
<q0s> unop, there is a ! in the password
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: ktorrent its not default
<dz__> @Bangers: Click the font name and it'll bring up a list of available fonts.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu_567
<alraune> ﻿varunn3: if you can change brightness at moni, whats your problem then ?
<ubottu> ubuntu_567: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<debCarlos> t4m1n0_: Discovered it!!
<fyrestrtr> xintron: `uptime`
<q0s> unop, man page says nothing about "event not found"
<zcat[1]> xintron: echo "uptime: `uptime`" >> file
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: torrent clients dont affect ubuntu itself even if it for ubuntu its not ubuntu related but heck i went ahead and tried to help you
<xintron> thanks :)
<debCarlos> t4m1n0_: They are under ~/.purple/logs/
<dz__> @Bangers: then choose DejaVu Sans for each one EXCEPT Window title font (DejaVu Bold) and Fixed-width font (monospace)
<unop> q0s, that's the bash history thing.   set +H   and try again
<Bangers> dz__: Oh ok, ok 1 sec let me try
<varunn3> alraune, nothing i'm trying it out now, i might buy an lcd if i have more issues, thanks
<debCarlos> t4m1n0_: Found it doing a lsof | grep -i pidgin  :)
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: be nice
<mudit> did you tried it ?
<Prose> samba weirdness: wheneven I create a new folder on a samba share, I can't write files in it
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: thank u
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: ask here again, probably someone will be able to help you better than me, at least you should be happy you got a static ip "well not really static but heck better than DHCP"
<ubuntu_567> m using 2.6.22-14 generic kernel in an acer system...but m not able to listen anything ...what is the problem with sound output
<nomad111> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> Prose: did you add writeable=yes in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Brent> is there a place where i can download ubuntu with all the updates already in it so i dont have to download all of them after the install?
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter: thank u  for ur help
<q0s> unop, accomplished? "set +H && ssh user@server echo 'pw!' | sudo -S shutdown -r now"
<Bangers> dz__: which "style" do I apply to the Dejavu Sans?
<Prose> ActionParsnip: yeah, everything works fine from a Windows box
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: i am nice im just at lost without a router its hard to open ports wif they dont know linux
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: try ones til you get one you like
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: np sorry if I didnt compeletly solved your problem
<unop> q0s, that ought to work .. though ideally set +H should be a separate command
<dz__> @Bangers: Styles? Do you mean rendering?
<ActionParsnip> Prose: so you cant write in the local machine?
<Ghost-r> sushma, most probably your behind NAT
<ubuntu_567> m a newbie to linux,,,try to learn things....
<Mrgreen2> Is there a queue system or something here?  What's the best way to get a question answered without being too annoying?
<Prose> ActionParsnip: no, the share is on a server on LAN
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: true, if its a direct connection then no ports to open
<Pirate_Hunter> sushma: but please do read those link it will help you when opening and closing ports
<bobbob1016> I'm visiting family, and I have a bunch of pictures on my iPod classic, is there any way to get the full resolution original photos off my ipod onto my laptop?
<arvind_khadri> Mrgreen2, ask it away :)
<Bangers> dz__: possibly.  in 'fonts' it says "Family" which I select Dejavu Sans then "Style" to the right (Bold, etc)
<ActionParsnip> Prose: ahh, so you cant write from your linux box to the samba share?
<Mrgreen2> ﻿Hi, I'm having a weird problem.  I've been using ubuntu for ~6mo now with no probs however recently whenever I play a .wmv video the colours become messed up.  All video formats will then exhibit the same after, but only wmv video triggers it.  A reboot will again allow normal use of non-wmv video.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<Prose> ActionParsnip: precisely
<dz__> @Bangers: Ah - choose Book.
<ubuntu_567> m having some problem with sound output...can nyone please help me...
<ActionParsnip> Prose: have you added your linux username to the smb.conf file
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci > info.txt && pastebinit info.txt
<dz__> @Bangers: And for WIndows-title font, choose Bold
<Prose> ActionParsnip: I can create a folder but I can't write in it (I lose ownership of the folder once I create it)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_567: what is it doing / not doing and what soundcard do you have
<moDumass> hey all, i did a system update now i cant start ktorrent or tomboy notes
<moDumass> and i kinda need tomboy notes
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:give beck url seen in terminal
<moDumass> its important to me
 * Pirate_Hunter anywyay going bed for an hour
<moDumass> to work
<moDumass> and stuff
<ActionParsnip> Prose: ok, does your username have writable access as well as admin?
<dasorm> HI ALL k3b doesn't do mp3 --> wav decoding ..  which tool do i need?
<unop> alraune, you might have just destroyed an already existing info.txt there :(   lspci | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: whats tomboy notes?
<Lobby1> Ok, why can't i make a simple emaildot?
<ActionParsnip> dasorm: theres a plugin you need, I forget its name. get websearching
<Prose> ActionParsnip: um, I don't know about admin but it was writeable access (writable = yes, write list = MyUser)
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:did already ?
<simple> Lobby1, emaildot?
<ubuntu_567> alraune thanx ...let me run and see what is the prob...
<ActionParsnip> Prose: try giving your username admin
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, if you right click on your panel and go add to panel its one of the cool little apps you can launch from your panel
<scrutr> hi can anyone help me with this? I've been noticing a rather annoying input lag on my system
<Lobby1> simple, yes
<debCarlos> simple: @
<Bangers> Im sing Dejavu now,  but fonts still look bad
<Bangers> web pages i mean
<Lobby1> simple, that one
<Prose> ActionParsnip: would it be (admin = MyUser) line in smb.conf ?
<Bangers> specially youtube for example
<Lobby1> simple, ﻿@ this
<ActionParsnip> Prose: yeah, look at the examples
<Ghost-r> dasorm, d/w soundconverter
<Prose> ActionParsnip: all righty o, brb
<scrutr> it happens with mouse and keyboard
<dz__> @Bangers: Try making sure your rendering options are as follows: Click all of the 4 options (Monochrome, Best Shapes, Best Contrast, Subpixel smoothing)
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: what web browser?
<simple> Lobby1, ?
<dz__> @Bangers: Then go into Details
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci > infolspci.txt && pastebinit infolspci.txt                 as unop says not destraying any existing info.txt
<dz__> @Bangers: and choose Subpixel and Slight
<sushma> Pirate_Hunter:ok thanx
<coregan> <Mrgreen2> Hi, I'm having a weird problem.  I've been using ubuntu for ~6mo now with no probs however recently whenever I play a .wmv video the colours become messed up.  All video formats will then exhibit the same after, but only wmv video triggers it.  A reboot will again allow normal use of non-wmv video.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<varunn3> guys, how do you change the style of the start menu?
<Lobby1> simple, i can't make a ﻿'﻿@' doing CTRL+ALT+2 (its where the ﻿@ is)
<dz__> @Bangers: Then test the fonts again
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: you can install other menu systems to replace what you have
<debCarlos> Lobby1: Maybe your  keyboard configuration is wrong ?
<ubuntu_567> al raune i did run that...but its sayin no file specified....
<debCarlos> !yikes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yikes
<Recon_> just wanted to thank you for a wonderful distro. I've been using fedora since redhat 7 and finally decided to try other things :) I am a convert now. Very streamlined, ease to use and manageable. I like Ubuntu better
<Lobby1> debcarlos, maybe..
<Ayabara> !flash
<varunn3> ActionParsnip,  what category does it come under in gnome-look
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bangers> Firefox
<Lobby1> debcarlos, how to change it then?
<Bangers> dz__: Well, my fonts in ubuntu look nice, in the GUI
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:url ?
<Bangers> But some web pagesl ook like shit, youtube especially
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: its a seperate app which you add
<simple> Lobby1, its shift 2
<debCarlos> Lobby1: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ubuntu_567> al raune: shall i try the command u mentioned last....i think its different
<varunn3> ActionParsnip, where do i get it?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: which web browser?
<Bangers> FF3
<Lobby1> simple, when doing shift + 2 the result is "
<alraune> ﻿ ubuntu_567:last command, url ?
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: not sure on that note, you can modify the contents in your current menus
<Lobby1> debCarlos, thanks!
<unop> alraune, you don't have to create any temporary files if you just pipe to pastebinit.  lspci | pastebinit  or  pastebinit < <(lspci)
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: remember to direct your speech bro
<varunn3> ActionParsnip, i just want to get a cool start menu :S
<simple> Lobby1, what is your local sertting?
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: FF3 :)
<arvind_khadri> !compiz > Mrgreen2
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: sweet, let me websearch
<ubottu> Mrgreen2, please see my private message
<dz__> @Bangers: Sorry i can't help any further - I have to get going. Try someone else or try a google search. :)
<Ayabara> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lobby1> simple, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: you running any compiz rubbish?
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: Here is an example: http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2846/screenshotcl9.png
<Bangers> No compiz, Im running inside a Guest OS Virtualbox so it wont let me run Compiz
<simple> Lobby1, first, are you on an international keyboard? or a us keyboard?
<Bangers> I want to try ubuntu as virtual machine for a while and see how i go before blowing away windows
<scrutr> anyone?
<simple> second, are you en? or what?
<Ayabara> after installing sun-java, do I have to do some "alternatives" stuff for it to be used?
<simple> Bangers, whats your issue?
<Lobby1> simple, international one
<ActionParsnip> simple: fuzzy fonts in FF3 is is issue
<Bangers> simple: look at the youtube webpage, it looks aweful in comparison to Vista.
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: you on a widescreen?
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: the wiki will tell you how to do it.
<Bangers> The fold is all bold etc
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: 24" dell, yes
<fyrestrtr> ActionParsnip: enable type hinting.
<wokay> hello all
<simple> Bangers, have you tried installing new fonts?
<simple> google for msfonts ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=377651
<bouma> hello. i tried using dd under linux to backup my windows partition, can i discuss this with someone please
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 377651 in control-center "gnome needs limit on font DPI deduction" [Low,Assigned]
<wokay> does any one know how to install gtalk in hardy?
<debCarlos> Bangers: Looks good to me ....
<Prose> ActionParsnip: good try but being admin didn't change the weirdness
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: should be the same kinda thing
<fyrestrtr> wokay: use pidgin
<rupert> hi
<ActionParsnip> Prose: weird, can I see your smb.conf please
<debCarlos> bouma: What did happen ?\
<Prose> ActionParsnip: sure, one second
<Bangers> debCarlos: Are you saying that youtube screenshot looks okay to you? You dont notice the really bad Font throughout it?
<wokay> fyrestrtr: can we TALK in pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: do you run at a widescreen resolution
<fyrestrtr> wokay: no.
<xintron> How can I get a linebreak after uptime? echo "uptime: " `uptime` > file"?
<fyrestrtr> wokay: you can only talk in the Windows client.
<fyrestrtr> xintron: echo "\n"
<wokay> fyrestrtr: yeah..
<debCarlos> Bangers: lol , just a  joke :)
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: 1920x1200 yes, but I dont understand that link you gave me before
<wokay> fyrestrtr: do we have a similar client in ubuntu?
<bouma> debCarlos: well so far, ive dd if=/dev/sda1 of=xpimage.. and it worked, this was some time ago too. now its come to restore it.. and i need to discuss a couple of points
<wokay> fyrestrtr: or, can we install one?
<Bangers> I dont think all my fonts look bad.  ubuntuforums.org look good
<unop> xintron, ( echo "uptime" && echo $(uptime) ) > file
<fyrestrtr> wokay: for voice chatting? You can use skype. There isn't a jabber voice client for Ubuntu afaik.
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: looks like te dpi needs limiting. Id have a websearch, gimme 2
<debCarlos> bouma: Oh, ok, i'm not a dd expert ... srry :)
<unop> xintron, or  echo -e "uptime\n" `uptime` > file
<bouma> debCarlos: ah
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: thanks, I dont understand what your saying regarding DPI but thanks
<Prose> ActionParsnip: http://p.opsat.net/v/1gk
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88702.html
<debCarlos> bouma: Just learned how to use it yesterday to copy some CDs :)
<bouma> could anyone help me, im trying to figure out if im doing the right thing. and possibly set up a contingency plan
<CoW_fs> cw_cute
<debCarlos> Bangers: Well, really it does not look tooo bad for me :)
<MattJ> wokay: For some clients that support Jabber voice chat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(protocol)
<alex^> hi guys, im having trouble installnig a package, problem is, even tho i have "elementtree already installed" it stil wants to fine where it can download it, and fails (maybe broken deb file) but how do i stop this part of the install from trying this file, or how i can force install this part so that when it gets to this part, and fails, it continues with the install?
<alex^> this is the error i get:
<alex^> No local packages or download links found for ElementTree
<alex^> error: Could not find suitable distribution for Requirement.parse('ElementTree')
<unop> bouma, what do you need to know?
<alex^> i already have it installed :)
<ActionParsnip> Prose: try public = yes on [HOLODECK]
<Prose> ActionParsnip: ok
<varunn3> oh fk i jst accidently removed the start menu how do i get it back?
<unop> alex^, use the !pastebin and show us all that you have there, including command used.
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: thanks for helping, I dont think im having any luck though.
<ActionParsnip> alex^:http://www.nabble.com/Is-elementtree%3E%3D1.2.6-still-required--td17866946.html
<bouma> unop: well if used dd if=/dev/sda1 of=xpimage, to back up my xp partition, ive got a single drive and sda1 is the active partition with xp on it as ntfs
<Prose> ActionParsnip: amazingly, no
<Prose> ActionParsnip: this is incredibly weird
<alex^> unop: http://pastebin.com/m7e2b7bb
<bouma> unop: its come time to restore from the image, im guessing with sudo dd if=xpimage of=/dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> Prose: id reset up the share maybe, looks fine to me
<bouma> unop: but im wondering what i should do in case it doesnt turn out well
<Prose> ActionParsnip: all right.. I might try to create another share to see how that goes
<bouma> unop: ive got a ubuntu boot/install cd, but shouuld i back up my boot sector on the hdd first
<unop> bouma, that sounds right.  I suppose if it doesn't turn out right, you'll have to troubleshoot the problems you have then on their merits .. tho i don't see why it should fail.
<garymox> hi
<garymox> i have a problem
<DocMabuse> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> Prose: id backup the one you have right now so you can roll back
<bouma> unop: well one thing is, im not 100% sure that i am restoring the right image.. although at least i took a md5 of the image when i made it and that hasnt changed so it hasnt corrupted
<unop> alex^, why are you using --force-all here ? where did you get this .deb file?
<garymox> I don´t have sound in this section
<garymox> only in totem
<DocMabuse> anybody can help me with  my soundcard ? I have no sound
<Prose> ActionParsnip: will do
<gregge> how can i be certain both my cpu's are running?
<ActionParsnip> garymox: have you set up the sound settings for your otehr apps?
<bouma> unop: well i guess if it stuffs up i can just boot into the ubuntu cd and it will automagically fix the hdd boot sector with grub and put an entry for my ubuntu partition ?
<unop> bouma, well, you could backup the MBR .. but i don't see it being of much help if this restore fails, unless you have a backup of the current state of /dev/sda to work with
<garymox> yes
<alex^> unop: im definatly using -force-all my command is:
<ksadkdsakidfsikd> hey all
<DocMabuse> anybody can help me with  my sound configuration?
<alex^> dpkg -i --force-all enomalism2-2.1B3r2.deb
<DocMabuse> plz
<DocMabuse> !soundcard
<garymox> I was at other  user section  and the sound is ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard
<debCarlos> bouma: dd is creepy.... "data destroyer".... i don't know, but yesterday i read a lot of terror histories and some of them implied dd .....
<unop> alex^, yes, but why are you using force-all .. do you understand this doesn't make your problem go away?
<Gillpy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<debCarlos> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<ksadkdsakidfsikd> does anyone know any games that are made for linux without needing the help of WINE or other software such as wine
<dasorm> Ghost-r: nice, thx
<gregge> any way to tell both cpu's are running?
<ActionParsnip> ksadkdsakidfsikd: frets on fire, urban terror, tux racing :D
<m3F> Perfect Setup did not work in K/Ubuntu, but i installed Mandriva and PulseAudio worked perfect from the begining, why?
<ActionParsnip> ksadkdsakidfsikd: urban terror kicks ASS!!
<alex^> unop: well i was wanting the install to get past hanging around on elementtree since i already have ti installed, is there a way of getting around it ? maybe im usingn the wrong command
<debCarlos> ubottu: You don't know about dd ?????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> alex^, where did you get the .deb file from .. maybe there are instructions to installing it properly .. or even a list of prerequisites
<m3F> i have an Audigy SE with 7.1 channels, i dunno why it is so difficult for me to get surround in Ubuntu, but here in Mandriva PulseAudio with ALSa seems to be fully integrated.
<fyrestrtr> greedo: system > administration > system monitor and click on Resources tab
<m3F> all i have to do is set the number of output channels in the daemon.conf and done. I would want to know why... I prefer k/ubuntu than Mandriva, basicly because of Ubuntu has lots of information and repositories are very fast, and for lots of reasons, but i cannot live without music, and i bought this sound card to use it with surround of course.
<debCarlos> alex^: Sometimes ubuntu acts in a mysterious way :)
<ActionParsnip> !sound | m3F
<ubottu> m3F: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ksadkdsakidfsikd> ActionParsnip: How did you get it so say my name like that in green and all to designate that you were responding to me?
<alex^> unop: from enomalism.com .... the deb file downloads the prerequisites.. but fails on element tree, i was hoping to skip it / get it to continue past the issue
<Athen> I'm running Thunderbird, and it seems to delete any local messages as soon as they're no longer marked 'new' on the server, anybody know why ?
<ActionParsnip> ksadkdsakidfsikd: tab completion my man, just like in CLI
<garymox> hey I don´t ubderstand why I don´t have sound in my  user section
<gregge> fyrestrtr: is that a certain way to know? that it says both are running?
<jussi01> !tab | ksadkdsakidfsikd
<ubottu> ksadkdsakidfsikd: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fyrestrtr> greedo: then both are running
<ActionParsnip> m3F: just a side note, mandriva is rpm based, *buntu is debian based, different kettle of fish
<ActionParsnip> ksadkdsakidfsikd: in CLI you dont type full commands if you can tab complete them. makes it faster
<ActionParsnip> gregge: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/get-cpu-system-load-average-on-ubuntu-linux/
<askand> What does the ubuntuinstaller use for filessystem as default? EXT3 or EXT2?
<frybye> ext3
<m3F> ActionParsnip: i followed all those How To's, nothing good, lots of people have problems with PulseAudio in Ubuntu, it is not me.
<ActionParsnip> askand: dfault is ext3 but you can use many others
<unop> alex^, well, as you can see, you require this ElementTree module .. and the sites to download this module from seem to be dead/non-responsive
<ActionParsnip> m3F: im just saying it wont be the same as your mandriva system as its a different kettle of fish. I'll have a look to see what I can find.
<debCarlos> askand: ext3, because it have journaling, which makes system recovery and check much faster than ext2 :)
<Bangers> What is the keyboard shortcut to flick through the 'screens' (Bottom right corner windows)
<askand> debCarlos: ActionParsnip thanks
<DocMabuse> Anybody can Help me plz by sound problems
<burhan> Bangers: ctrl+alt+left arrow (and ctrl+alt+right arrow)
<varunn> why is ubuntu the shiz of computing
<unop> debCarlos, I don't think " faster than ext2" is founded ..  but anyway ..
<ActionParsnip> m3F: tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=746010
<ActionParsnip> varunn: thats speculatory
<blame> is there a command tool that will delete all the content in a .txt file but leave the file itself?
<Bangers> burhan: thanks
<Bangers> blame: command "echo "" > /you/file
<ActionParsnip> blame: rm ./<textfile.txt; touch ./textfile.txt
<burhan> blame: or just echo > /some/file
<Bangers> blame: sorrry let me type that properly, echo '' > /etc/youtfile (thats two ')
<debCarlos> unop: Of course that sys recovery is faster :). fsck wil check the journal to see which files were being used when machine got off and not all the hdd....
<askand> I would like to have Ubuntu studio on one partition, regular ubuntu on one, my /home folder on a third, and finally swap...is this possible? Is there any specifik order I should use? Can ubuntu studio and regular ubuntu share /home and swap?
<unop> no need for echo.  >textfile.txt
<debCarlos> unop: Or at least, that's why i have read :)
<ActionParsnip> blame: mine deletes it then recreates a blank file
<burhan> askand: the only difference between regular ubuntu and ubuntu studio is the applications. You don't need to install two different operating system.s
<unop> debCarlos, but ext2 has no journal, and an fsck will complete faster because of that fact.
<ActionParsnip> askand: why dual boot, its the same OS with some different apps installed
<askand> burhan: its a rt kernel too
<burhan> askand: if you have a regular ubuntu installation, just install the packages for studio and update the kernel if you must.
<debCarlos> unop: But.... fsck.... man, i read that ext3 sys recovery was faster than ext2....
<m3F> ActionParsnip: i will take a look of that right now, but, i tell you, i spended months trying to configure surround in ubuntu, that is really painful
<askand> burhan: but then I still need to reboot to get into the rt kernel
<ActionParsnip> m3F: then maybe mandriva is for you
<burhan> askand: so?
<unop> debCarlos, i shouldn't think so .. though i will say, recovery (by the virtue of journal playback) is reliable on ext3
<WDC|Away> Hey what is wrong. Kubuntu I open a tar.gz and try to extract and it says "Unable to start supprocess"
<askand> burhan: I just like the two on different partitions , i dont want regular ubuntu filles with musicapps and vice versa :)
<debCarlos> unop: Well, i'll have to read again those pdf files :)
<blame> thanks everyone
<gregge> can 'top' display the load on each core?
<ActionParsnip> askand: then make a partition for those files
<bliZZardz> can anyone guide me (links?) to install Skype on Hardy(64 bit)?
<saloxin> gregge push "1" in top
<ActionParsnip> !skype | bliZZardz
<ubottu> bliZZardz: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jburd> bliZZardz: Just download it and dpkg -i skype-....
<askand> ActionParsnip: didnt mean files, I dont want my ubuntu menus cluttered with musicprograms
<burhan> askand: you will have two identical installations of the core operating system; one will just have a few apps that are different, that's all. Are you sure this is what you want?
<Bangers> What options do I have for Ubuntu themes?    I dont really like the  orange one that  comes with ubuntu
<gregge> thanks saloxin
<jburd> Bangers: gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> askand: it'll be the same deal, you'll just have duplicated system files on your drive
<ActionParsnip> askand: you dont gain anything
<Bangers> jburd: yeah but what do I need to download?? "GDM Themes?"  What section
<jburd> Bangers: GTK-2 themes for the widgets (buttons, menus, etc)
<thiagomz> Bangers, art.gnome.org
<jburd> art.gnome.org most has boring themes.
<jburd> Ubuntu should add a themer page where one can install themes with "One-Click".
<ActionParsnip> !themes | jburd
<ubottu> jburd: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<saloxin> gregge: i ususally add z and c, then save with shift-w
<jburd> ActionParsnip: That Ubuntu link should be on the main page.
<RANDOM_8954> guys, i came back because i need to figure out what the name of that game was someone recommended to me a few minutes ago.
<ActionParsnip> jburd: which one?
<WDC|Away> i'm getting an error in Ark when trying to extract
<thiagomz> Bangers, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: do you have the latest ark and what are you trying to extract?
<ganymede> hello, i'm having trouble with brightness keys. they've been identified properly during install, but i'd like to disable them or change their action. they don't show up in the keyboard shortcuts control center module. the problem is that when i press the brightness adjustment keys, the laptop's firmware adjusts the screen's brightness, but the OS tries to adjust it as well, causing the screen to change brightness twice on s
<ganymede> ome of the keypresses.
<jburd> An artwork page where one can see thumbnails of themes to choose from where one can simply click "once" to install themes.
<WDC|Away> ActionParsnip: No it is 6.06.
<jburd> @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_8954: urban terror
<jburd> Also the appearance dialog should get something like a theme search just like Firefox 3 addons search.
<RANDOM_8954> thanks
<ActionParsnip> jburd: i think they are pushing for better apps. Appearences arent hard to apply
<WDC|Away> ActionParsnip: It says: "Unable to start subprocess"
<ActionParsnip> jburd: i think if you download the theme then right click it will apply
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: thats it?
<jburd> ActionParsnip: It's easier for people to find themes if they can search right in that dialog.
<WDC|Away> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> jburd: i guess
<jburd> ActionParsnip: That's the most common complaint I've got from my deployments.  "I can't figure out what themes look like or how to install them."
<jburd> Most common problem
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: run ps -ef | grep ark
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: in terminal
<ActionParsnip> jburd: fluxbox has an awesome theme manager :D
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: does it show any ark apps running?
<RANDOM_8954> hmmm, its a big game... i will try it out a bit later, or maybe even on my other OS cause of the size
<WDC|Away> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1174410
<l3d> ok I tried after I installed gtalk to use it via console and nothing
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_8954: frets on fire is in repos if you like guitar hero
<SilverStreak> Hey guys, is the -21 kernel still not in some of the mirrors? I'm still not seeing it
<l3d> and since am using talk to allow com between 2 computers
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: kill 5863
<Ziroday> How can you connect to the internet, through ethernet using the command line?
<WDC|Away> ActionParsnip: Restart Ark?
<ActionParsnip> SilverStreak: i got -21. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<RANDOM_8954> thanks, thats a more reasonable size, ill try that game first, thanks a lot actionparsnip
<trigpin> im making an alias i can't get it to work i added in  ~/.bashrc  blahblah= "echo 'blahblah ' i get command not found when i reboot
<ActionParsnip> WDC|Away: it just kills the process. try closing ark and running the command again
<SilverStreak> ActionParsnip: nothing was installed
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: you need to put alias blahblah='echo "blahblah"'
<ActionParsnip> SilverStreak: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vixus> Hey, can anyone tell me how to record a video of the screen?
<SilverStreak> ActionParsnip: Still the same; should I try switching mirrors?
<RANDOM_8954> ActionParsnip, does that do ubuntu upgrade if you dont got latest version???
<saloxin> trigpin: no need to reboot, just source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_8954: the first one updates what you have dist-upgrade updates stuff like kernels
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Worked great! THanks
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sweet move bro
<ActionParsnip> WDC: it just got confused thats all
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Kind of like me
<trigpin> ActionParsnip,  alias blahblah= 'echo 'blahblah' '  when i run it i get the comand blahblah not found i think problem with double comments
<ActionParsnip> WDC: well you got there in the end and thats what counts
<r3c0n> a newbie bash question here. I have a long command for a launcher pointing to an environment variable and running wine.. I am trying to have that same shortcut used when a specific file is clicked in firefox. Since the beginning of the file is env, should i just create an alias? Will an alias in bash be interpreted by firefox? I assume not
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Yep! Thanks again
<varunn3> hey guys do u need an antivirus in linux?
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: try running soure ~/.bashrc
<RANDOM_8954> is Frets a single player  game?
<WDC> varunn3: No, but you might if your paranoid
<dedi> test
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: after updating the file, mean you dont gotta reboot
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_8954: yeah
<varunn3> so nothing security wise is  needed :)
<Chousuke> varunn3: only if you want to protect windows users you interact with
<SilverStreak> varunn3: the best antivirus is running as few things as root as possible
<saloxin> r3c0n: if you set the env variable at login, it will be available to all programs you start later. ~/.bashrc orso
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_8954: plus there are lots of packs of songs out there and forums of songs too
<rockyrock> hi, i want to install nvidia 8500GT driver on Ubuntu hardy but i don't know how
<SilverStreak> rockyrock, have you tried using the restricted drivers manager?
<Chousuke> varunn3: usually too much trouble for a standard desktop install
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: you can install clamav if you want but its really not needed. just run as little as possible as root and you win
<gizmatix> sup
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: clamav doesn't look for Linux viruses anyway :P
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<emil_> How can I get this X-Chat into Multi-Server connect
<gizmatix> good
<rockyrock> i downloaded a driver from nvidia website
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | varunn3
<ubottu> varunn3: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: see the walkthroughs from ubottu
<rockyrock> but i got errors when trying to install it
<trigpin> ActionParsnip,  all right , how would i do it so name='echo 'helloworld' ' that right ?
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 8.04 here. Is there a way to learn what my screen resolution in fact should be? I can't change it via GUI -it allows just for 50 Hz- and I will do it by editing xorg.conf. But to what figure? Trial and error???
<varunn3> mk i dont think ill bother
<ActionParsnip> id put "s round helloworld
<varunn3> thanks
<ubuntu_567> Hi All
<Vixus> hey i want to record my soundcard's output in ubuntu, is it possible?
<ubuntu_567> m having some prob with my sound
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ubunt_567
<ubottu> ubunt_567: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hwilde> I have dual monitor with two separate x windows, so can I have two mouse pointers?
<rockyrock> the installer says that i don't have libc!
<rockyrock> what is that?
<ubuntu_567> m not able to hear anything
<karundudani> test
<RANDOM_8954> in ubuntu, is there a quick way to switch windows, to get out of a full-screen app?
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: sudo apt-get install libc
<moDumass> hmm, system update, all ktorrent bookmarks gone
<ubuntu_567> though its working fine in windows
<ubuntu_567> can nyone tell me why the run command shorcut Alt+F2 is replaced with...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_567: thats windows, yuo havent configured it in ubuntu
<moDumass> any idea why this would happen? also return key doesnt work in the google search bar at the top of firefox
<RANDOM_8954> whenever im in a game (Alt+Tab) does not switch windows, any way to minimize current window if its a full-screen app and such?
<ubuntu_567> can nyone tell me how to configure it in ubuntu...
<ubuntu_567> my kernel is 2.6.22-14 generic
<deadlock> I'm trying to unrar some files and i keep getting this " Inappropriate ioctl for device" I removed and reinstalled unrar didnt help, any suggestions?
<SilverStreak> Okay, I've tried switching to a new mirror, and I still do not see the -21 kernel. What gives?
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: the terminal says can't find package libc!
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : run command shortcut is still Alt+F2 for me (8.04)
<ubuntu_567> to be precise m usng gOS...its built on ubuntu
<ubuntu_567> right?
<ubuntu_567> please tell me, marenostrum...how to make that work
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: can we get a pastebin of the output about libc missing?
<ubuntu_567> how to change workspace....
<ubuntu_567> in gOS
<marenostrum> I just press alt and F2 at the same time.
<ubuntu_567> is it CTRL+F1/2/3/4
<ubuntu_567> ?
<marenostrum> I didnt do anythin. its as it always.
<rockyrock> rockyrock@rockyrock-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libc
<ubuntu_567> but wen i tried it does not do anything
<ubuntu_567> i dont know wat is the prob
<rockyrock> [sudo] password for rockyrock:
<rockyrock> Reading package lists... Done
<rockyrock> Building dependency tree
<rockyrock> Reading state information... Done
<rockyrock> E: Couldn't find package libc
<FloodBot1> rockyrock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marenostrum> try to click on the desktop first.
<debCarlos> Evolution is great :D
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : didi you make changes related with keyboard shortcuts or something like this?
<debCarlos> It just works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: glad you like it :D
<ubuntu_567> @marenostrum:no
<ubuntu_567> tell me what to do
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : interesting
<kenshin> if i chmod 777 /ftp , what will happen??
<fabio> #matematica
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: It's impossible to don't like it :D
<s0enke_> hi dudes
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : no i just asked if you made some customthings to change alt .
<saloxin> kenshin: nuclear holocaust!
<ActionParsnip> kenshin: gives full access to everyone to that folder (not advised)
<Chousuke> kenshin: anyone will be able to do anything to that dir.
<ubuntu_567> no i did not
<ubuntu_567> do nything like that
 * anemus ddd
<ActionParsnip> !evolution > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> actionparsnip, please see my private message
<Chousuke> kenshin: including removing it entirely.
<anemus> ddd
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : are you sure that your alt and F2 buttons work?
<Armada> if I complete shutdown the PC first, can I connect a normal SATA harddrive to an eSATA port or wil that break the harddrive?
<kenshin> okey
<cmacis> hi all
<ubuntu_567> how to change settings for keyboard
<ubuntu_567> yeh
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: is it an email app?
<ubuntu_567> tell me how to check that
<gleyve> anybobdy knows about ie4linux at ubuntu 8.04? is it working ok?
<ubuntu_567> any specific technique
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | ubuntu_567
<ubottu> ubuntu_567: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubuntu_567> ?
<debCarlos> kenshin: chmod 777 /ftp  ? Do you have a ftp directory on / ? Well, it will give write+read+execute permission to all users in all groups on your computer
<s0enke_> any information / suggestions /hints about installing 64bit version of ubuntu on a thinkpad t61?
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: Yeah
<Armada> if I completely shutdown the PC first, can I connect a normal SATA harddrive to an eSATA port or wil that break the harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: i use igoogle webmail
<Tallon> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: works everywhere
<ubuntu_567> m using acer notebook
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : system > preferences > keyboard and also keyboard shortcuts. but i never used them.
<Vixus> Can anyone tell me how to record audio that's coming from a flash file playing in the browser? On Windows I used audacity and the "WhatYouHear" channel but I can't do that here.
<gleyve> ActionParsnip: I guy that works with me told me that it's not compatible with ubuntu 8.04 :(..strange
<ActionParsnip> Armada: id imagine if it fits it should be ok. this is ubuntu support, not hardware
<ActionParsnip> gleyve: what isnt?
<cmacis> anyone know about aiptek graphics tablets? I'm trying to configure mine, but the instructions on the site seems to be out of date - it refers to non-existent files and others break my X server.
<ubuntu_567> so i think it has all the standar configurations?
<gleyve> ActionParsnip: about ie4linux
<Armada> ActionPersnip, thanks
<Vixus> ies4linux
<gleyve> ActionParsnip: I'll try ie4linux then
<Armada> Vixus, there is only one way to do that and that is through pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: do you mean this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: Yeah, actually, i configured evolution to manage my gmail account :)
<ubuntu_567> this is wat i saw from system monitor: Memory 740 MB, Processor: Intel(R) M processor 1.4
<Vixus> Armada: nooooooooo
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : i acnt say more. that command is alt+F2 for the years and now.
<cmacis> yes, I've worked through that one
<Vixus> Armada, pulseaudio breaks playback so I've disabled it
<ubuntu_567> and ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) kernel Linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<cmacis> that one broke X
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: thunderbird has a gmail wizard, sets all the weird port numbers and junk for you
<Armada> Vixus, Alsa broke mine so I use pulseaudio XD
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: ok just checking
<Vixus> Armada, yeah because with pulseaudio on only one app at a time could use sound
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: you got this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-aiptek
<Armada> Vixus, then you haven't configured it correctly
<cmacis> yes
<marenostrum> @ubuntu_567 : is it alwaays not working? what about after a reboot?
<Armada> Vixus, on OSS that is the case, but not on pulseaudio
<Vixus> Armada, well I came here a while ago to get help and the best I could get was 'kill it' :P
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: im just websearching dude. I dont use tablets
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: I know, i used thunderbird before... Evolution does that too, i just had to specify my account and the smtp server (smtp.gmail.com) and pop server (pop.gmail.com), that was all
<otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cmacis> ah, thanks
<Vixus> Armada, you wanna help me configure it? :/
<ERICH_lap> having an issue with WPA2, /etc/network/interfaces, and netapplet. WPA2 does not stick after reboot, always defaults back to WPA and psk is gone. I have to reapply and restart usually to connect wirelessly.
<Armada> Vixus, no, sry but I'm really busy
<debCarlos> !hating windows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hating windows
<Vixus> Armada, : (
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: i just use my browser, easy. I dont like local email storage
<marenostrum> ubuntu_567: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168528
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: I liked that before, but evolution/thunderbird changed my opinion :)
<otacon22> I've got problems with skype on ubuntu, i can hear from only the left speaker of my headset, only with skype, with other programs i don't have this problem
<cmacis> have you considered other telephony products? Mumble is rather good
<eth01> otacon22: thats a chipset bug
<eth01> skype isn't coded very well obviously.
<cmacis> we wouldn't know: it's closed source
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: i just like how portable it is
<eth01> no, you assume it isn't cmacis
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: plus zero install footprint
<Chousuke> skype is crap
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: yep
<debCarlos> +1
<cmacis> this is anoying. Amazon said that this tablet is linux friendly, but the manufacturer doesn't
<Chousuke> they go so far as to obfuscate the code to make it more difficult to reverse engineer
<kajtek> #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: then contact them and ask for advice. you get support from them
 * eth01 used skype once
<eth01> not anymore though
<cmacis> them being amazon or the manufacturer?
<mdkaneda55> hey, anybody know whats going on w/ DVD Video in Hardy? i can't get an encrypted DVD to play, was working in Gutsy, haven't played once since i upgraded to Hardy .. today i tried and doesn't work.
<cmacis> you need restricted drivers
<smee> anyone familar with running custom maps in sauerbraten?
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: no, amazon didnt MAKE it they only SOLD it
<moDumass> hmm, when i click a torrnet link, ktorrent doesnt open, actually, nothing happens, any dieas?
<moDumass> bu dieas i mean ideas
<cmacis> yes, but they're the ones I have a contract with, so it was ambiguous who "they" were
<Tjbond> I need a little help please.
<Tjbond> regarding memory usage.
<dedi> i cannot view yuotube video..pls help yah
<ubuntu_567> then i think there might be some other prob with this gOS
<ubuntu_567> maren:y ur stmts are in red..???any specific reason...is this visible to me only???
<cmacis> is the .torrent filetype associated with ktorrent?
<ubuntu_567> m new to IRC 2
<ubuntu_567> one more thing ...even my CTRL + F1 is not working..to change the workspace
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_567: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_567> how to change the workspace in ubuntu???
<ubuntu_567> what is the keyboard shortcut fro this?
<Gnea> !enter | ubuntu_567
<ubottu> ubuntu_567: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: its the make of the tablet. If you buy an acer laptop from amazon and you want support you contact acer
<Gnea> !ask | Tjbond
<ubottu> Tjbond: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cmacis> I guess, but they might come back with "we don't support that weird hippy linux"
<Gnea> !flash | dedi
<ubottu> dedi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hwilde> anybody here using xchat?
<hwilde> if you detach a tab how can you retach it
<ubuntu_567> yes
<cmacis> yes, I like it
<ERICH_lap> yes
<ERICH_lap> i like the windows version better actually
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: well they said its linux friendly so they should be able to point you in the right direction. Id give them links of what you've tried and what its achieved
<ERICH_lap> more features
<dedi> thanx yah
<Tjbond> I don't understand why my memory usage is running at 80%+  when all im running is pidgin and wine.
<ubuntu_567> sorry....wont do that again.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: i use pidgin
<Gnea> cmacis: what tablet?
<ERICH_lap> Tjbond: how much memory you have?
<cmacis> amazon said, the manufacturers don't
<shah> hi all how to add default gateway to eth1? from command line
<cmacis> it's a trust tb-4200
<ActionParsnip> Tjbond: empty ram is wasted ram. Its full of preemptive stuff
<Gnea> Tjbond: most of it is shared - how much memory do you have?
<hwilde> shah,   sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth1
<Tjbond> 947.4mb's  it says.
<debCarlos> Skype isn't that bad!! just take a look at their hello dialog: printf("%c%c%c%c%c%c%c%c%c%c%c", 0x68, 0x6F, 0x6B, 0x6B, 0x20, 0x78, 0x6F, 0x73, 0x6B, 0x64); /*lol*/
<mdkaneda55> anywho, did anybody read my question about my encrypted dvd woes?
<ActionParsnip> cmacis: then contact trust
<marenostrum> @hwilde : I am using xchat.
<Gnea> !ram | Tjbond
<ubottu> Tjbond: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<cmacis> yes mdkaneda55 you need restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: dont forget /p tp make it permanent or it wont be there if yu reboot
<debCarlos> They code just like if they want to be opensource lol
<mdkaneda55> cmacis: sorry, noticed that. u talking about ubuntu-restricted-extras? i have that
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, if he wants permanent should go in /etc/network/interfaces right
<Tjbond> k ill read that, be back in a few.
<xuwu> HI！
<ERICH_lap> can someone help me with getting WPA2 and psk to stick to /etc/network/interfaces?
<shah> <hwilde> <ActionParsnip> how to make it permanent
<debCarlos> !hi | xuwu
<ubottu> xuwu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mindstorm> Please some body still connect with me to solve my problem
<mindstorm> my problem is about my sound card
<debCarlos> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<cmacis> mdkaneda55 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html
<cmacis> google is your friend
<Gnea> cmacis: did you actually do any research on the tablet before buying it? I mean, searched google and looked for reviews, and not what the retailer 'told you' about it?
<ubuntu_567> how to make my sound be audible.....
<mdkaneda55> ya, been googling, but i'm no noobie, i've been using ubuntu since 2006 and have had no troubles since hardy upgrade
<Tjbond> i did the command free -m  and it says i have 14 free.
<thiebaude> mdkaneda:you need a file called, libdvdcss, i beleive
<ubuntu_567> m not able to listen nything....
<Tjbond> I also, before i came here rebooted my machine.
<cmacis> yes, reviews say that it works
<Gnea> ok good.
<mdkaneda55> i have libdvdcss from the medibuntu repositories, i also ran the script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh and it switched me to a diff version, both wont read my dvds anymore
<mindstorm> My sound card is HDA Realtek how can I configure it
<slicky> how do i use my wireless networkcard as a access point?
<_numbers_> anyone use ares on ubuntu ??
<Gnea> !anyone | _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> _numbers:im always on ubuntu because i dont have windows on my machine,lol
<debCarlos> !ares
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ares
<mindstorm> when i type the command aplay -l
<ubuntu_567> how to see what sound card i have in my system...can nyone please tell me waht is the command for that...thanx in advance
<mindstorm> the result is HDA ATI
<Flynsarmy> What's the best way to play an mkv on ubuntu? both vlc and mplayer lag it. i can play it fine on windows
<ERICH_lap> !WPA2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smee>  ubunutu_567 : lshw
<debCarlos> ubottu: You should know about it, since it's a pretty common prob for people switching from windows >.<
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_567> @smee thanx
<mindstorm> but when i write the command lsmod | grep hda
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: hes a bot, not a person
<mindstorm> the result is hda-intel
<jetscreamer> try utorrent under wine, debCarlos
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: I know :). But i can't believe that our bot doesn't know what's ares
<LaRoza> Hi some body help me
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: try gnutella
<debCarlos> jetscreamer: I'm not interested in ares, i was just checking cause someone asked about ares....
<LaRoza> I send My Problem Many times
<ActionParsnip> !gnuttella | debCarlos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuttella
<jetscreamer> ah
<LaRoza> but there is no one focus with me
<Gnea> cmacis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16244  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223955
<ActionParsnip> !find ares
<ubottu> Found: libares-dev, libares0, dares, dares-qt, ksquares-kde4 (and 2 others)
<cmacis> thanks gnea
<smee> doesnt transmission come default with hardy?
<thiebaude> smee:yes
<chrome> anyone here successfully got ubuntu triple booting on a mac pro?
<smee> if it does, then why would you need utorrent
<ubuntu_567> @smee ...i tried running that command...it shows so many things...can i make use of grep....but waht exactly to grep....shall i use something like "sound"...please tell me
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: I'm not interested in ares :). I asked to bot because someone asked for ares....
<legend2440> ubuntu_567:  in terminal     sudo asoundconf list
<mdkaneda55> cmacis: any other tips or suggestions on my dvd issues? this is driving me nuts..
<thiebaude> smee:just another alternative
<cmacis> perseverance, it's a tricky problem I always have on reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> mdkaneda55: you trying to play an encrypted dvd?
<cmacis> I get file not found errors on the former, clearly stuff has changed since 2006
<debCarlos> Nautilus is great!! Didn't know that if i left the mouse for a while under a audio file it would reproduce it :D
<Flynsarmy> What's the best way to play an mkv on ubuntu? both vlc and mplayer lag it. i can play it fine on windows
<cmacis> and the same on the latter
<mdkaneda55> ActionParsnip: yep, has worked fine until hardy upgrade
<ubuntu_567> @legend2440 thanx,,i go  this information - I82801DBICH4...now can pleease tell me how to configure that
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670339
<Gnea> cmacis: it's likely... try cutting out the bar and go for the foo
<cmacis> what?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: it played in windows due to it being configured properly
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: now you gotta do it in ubuntu
<dlozarie> hi all, how're you?
<thiebaude> dlozarie:great
<ActionParsnip> mdkaneda55: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/hardy-encrypted-dvd-playback-problems.-638704/
<debCarlos> !!
<dlozarie> so, I'm downloading Thunderbird right now, and I wanna know how I install it after it's completed.. if you guys could give me a terminal command or point me to a blog post/article, that'd be great. :)
<Gnea> cmacis: clearly, http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/ is still around
<smee> dlozarie: why are you downloading it ? and not using apt-get install thunderbird
<cmacis> aha
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<debCarlos> dlozarie: Are you downloading a .deb or a source ?
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: then run it from your application menu
<dlozarie> smee: yeah I figured I could do that. But I thought it'd be fun to learn to "compile" it (is that the word?) from the downloaded files. Is it hard to do that?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: not massively hard
<mdkaneda55> ActionParsnip: already did that, but i'm doing it again.. "downgrading libdvdcss2 from 1.2.9-2medibuntu4 to 1.2.5-1"
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: make sure you have build-essentials gcc g++
<debCarlos> What will happen if i compile my kernel ? Will my graphic driver stop working? Then/.... how can i re-enable it on my new kernel ?
<smee> dlozarie: not if the authors provide the package names required to compile it on ubuntu hardy or your variant
<Gnea> cmacis: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=aiptektablet-users  looks like it's a bit dead so far this month.. maybe you can revive it
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: you add options in make-menuconfig
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: then you may need to reinstall your graphics driver for that kernel
<dlozarie> seems like it would require some work. :-? can ya'll point me to a webpage with instructions or something? I guess there'd be one in the Ubuntu website/msg boards, right?
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: Ok, i thinked that.... but how i do that without screwing old drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: it'll be in the readme in the source files once you have extracted
<mdkaneda55> ActionParsnip: Totem still giving me this: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<pogay> hello, I have a problem with apt-cache .. input/ooutput error
<ikonia> dlozarie: you don't need to download thunderbird
<djam> bonjour
<ikonia> dlozarie: thunderbird is pre-compiled in the ubuntu repo
<dlozarie> ActionParsnip: oh cool. :) thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: it depends how they are installed the drivers. Im not too p on it but i use envyng so I just uninstall and reinstall and I win :D
<dlozarie> ikonia: yeah, the other dudes in here told me that. I wanna learn how to compile it from a bunch of files tho, jff. thx. :D
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: he wannts to try compiling
<eth01> long time no speak ikonia
<mdkaneda55> ActionParsnip: my windows VM will read it, i can decrypt it via dvddecrypter, but thats a really lame solution to watch a dvd.. hehe
<ikonia> dlozarie: you are aware that this will potentially break your package manager
<ikonia> eth01: hello
<juro> is there a "better" alternative for nautilus as a file manager?
<dlozarie> ikonia: it will?!
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok.... maybe it's better to wait for new kernel release.... :)
<ikonia> dlozarie: yes
<dlozarie> :-o
<ActionParsnip> juro: define "better"
<pogay> when I do apt-get check or apt-cache gensources there is an error "can't write to /var/apt/cache.. although I'm root
<eth01> ;)
<kiwoa912> CANIIIII
<ikonia> pogay: sudo
<kiwoa912> CANI
<Bentleyx> hi all, with the Remote Desktop Client, is it possible for me to restrict it to a lower bitdepth for vnc?  I can't find any settings, and it's too slow over wireless.
<ikonia> kiwoa912: what do you want
<ikonia> kiwoa912: do you have an ubuntu question ?
<kiwoa912> EH
<smee> i downloaded some custom maps for sauerbraten, now i have no idea where to put them. offical website has no indication where to put them and only thing i can find is the -k switch....but it doesnt load the files from the path i supply it. any ideas?
<legend2440> ubuntu_567:  in terminal     alsamixer   make sure nothing is muted
<dlozarie> juro: out of curiosity, what about Nautilus turns you off?
<Flynsarmy> How do i change my mkv decoder to 2 threads?
<ActionParsnip> juro: i use rox as its simple and quick but nautilus has a lot of useful stuff for people who are like a rich interface
<juro> ActionParsnip: in Windows I use "Directory Opus", which is hands down the most complete and configurable file manager out there - for that I am looking for a **nux alternative
<ActionParsnip> juro: threes thunar too
<dlozarie> haven't been here in a while, btdubs. forgive me, ubuntufreaks, for I have sinned--I've been booting into Ubuntu a lot lately. :s
<kiwoa912> CANI WHERE are you stupid
<dlozarie> *er, Vista I mean.
<ActionParsnip> juro: whats "directory opus"
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ikonia> kiwoa912: calm down and ask your question clearly in English please
<smee> ActionParsnip:  some sort of filemanager
<kiwoa912> download caca
<juro> ActionParsnip: a replacement of Windows Explorer
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: You know, that's what i dislike about Ubuntu. In debian it would be a little hard to install the graphics drivers. But it would be easier than installing them in Ubuntu.... Because here you don't know what Propietary Driver manager does... but debian won't work ok in my system.... fsck...
<ActionParsnip> juro: yeah its pretty garbage, has so few features its untrue
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: envyng dude :D
<ikonia> kiwoa912: I'm not aware of an application called caca, although there is a library set and utils package in the ubuntu repo's called "caca-utils"
<juro> dlozarie: the child like feel it has, no folder tree on the left, no dual window display, etc etc
<cautionaryx> envy worked for me
<pogay> ikonia:  doesn't make a difference sudo apt-cache gencaches  say's also Unable to write to /var/cache/apt   - but the directory seems to be o.k.
<ikonia> !worksforme > cautionaryx
<ubottu> cautionaryx, please see my private message
<ivi_> I'm transfering some files at low speed to an external usb hdd, now while that happens, in hardy I cannot open any new program, Xorg Log goes every line like:    AUDIT:  X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<ActionParsnip> juro: thunar is nice
<juro> ActionParsnip: "they" are thinking of bringing out a linux version of Directory Opus but that will take some time
<ivi_> thanks for your consideration
<jegan> hai
<juro> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll give that a go then
<jegan> any body here
<dlozarie> can I change which folders Firefox downloads files to?
<juro> ActionParsnip: thanx
<ikonia> jegan: over 1000 people
<ActionParsnip> juro: i use cli so a file manager is moot to me, rox is nippy
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: hit up tools -> options downloads and tick as where to download to each time
<smee> dlozarie: yes, same way you would on any OS
<jegan> i am new to ubuntu !!! can any one guide me
<ikonia> jegan: guide you with what ?
<pogay> ikonia: may be there is an issue with the lock, apt-get says w: not using locking for read only file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kiwoa912> ENTIENDEN LO QUE DIGO??? I'M DONT STUPID CANI
<ActionParsnip> jegan: with what?
<teiwaz> greetings, could anyone help me figure out why my cifs setup just randomly stopped working?
<dlozarie> ActionParsnip: thanks. :)
<dlozarie> smee: thanks. :D
<jegan> how to install themes
<juro> ActionParsnip: in what way do you use cli for that?
<battlesquid> which way would you recommend to run a script on startup with as little as possible configuration? (the script uses screen to place an irc session in background mode btw)
<ActionParsnip> !themes | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> juro: to do what?
<ikonia> pogay: check the status of that file
<kiwoa912> EH . WHITE .. BYE CANIS
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37976/
<ActionParsnip> juro: all the clicky stuff you do can be done the same in cli, just like 95 / 98 was a gui fo dos
<ivi_> can't open any new program windows:Xorg log:   AUDIT:  X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<Drood> Can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Drood
<ubottu> Drood: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ERICH_lap> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<juro> ActionParsnip: cli = command line interface (now I got you ...)
<m3F> ActionParsnip: i love Ubuntu, Mandriva is great, but i grown up with Kubuntu. BTW, the link you gave me is for people that cannot hear any sound with Audigy SE, that is not my problem, i hear stereo, but not surround.
<mdkaneda55> well i gotta go, so i guess i'll attempt to post something to ubuntu forums later tonight about my dvd issues.. so far ive noticed a couple open ended posts about dvd's not working in hardy.. guess i'll add to them. heh.
<juro> ActionParsnip: just a bit hard to browse hundreds of images to find one using ASCII art ...
<ActionParsnip> juro: yeah, you can even web browse without X server if you want
<juro> ActionParsnip: lynx is the magic word
<teiwaz> k, anyone have suggestions for mounting windows shares from a domain without cifs then?
<jegan> can i use google talk in ubuntu ?? if so how?
<ActionParsnip> juro: not just lynx, theres a better one but it doesnt do flash, the cli one displays images nicely
<hwilde> !samba | teiwaz
<ubottu> teiwaz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> jegan: pidgin does it
<hwilde> jegan, google talk works just the same goto the website and click it
<teiwaz> I thought samba had problems with username/password issues
<ActionParsnip> teiwaz: works perfectly here
<juro> ActionParsnip: how can a command line interface display images?
<smee> juro: libs
<jegan> wat website?
<teiwaz> righty-o, I'll try that then.
<smee> jegan: google.com/mail
<psychoman> hi every body
<ActionParsnip> juro: I can lauch a viewer to show the image
<Tonoy> hello, i want to know something
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: I was even thinking about installing them manually, i don't like too much some of the assistants that come in Ubuntu/.
<juro> ActionParsnip: oh, true
<Tonoy> about wubi
<Tonoy> can anyone help me
<Tonoy> is there bangla for wubi?
<Tonoy> i want it in bangla
<mdkaneda55> links2 can do graphical webbrowsing without X... but u have to have the right boot options set...
<Drood> HI, i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday. Everything work fine except ubuntu will not detect my second hard drive at all. Here is more in depth information. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891446
<jegan> can i install the application in ubuntu
<spsneo> I am trying to use axel behind proxy server. I am always getting HTTP/1.0 407 Proxy Authentication Required error. What to do?
<smee> jegan: use pidgn, it's already isntalled
<ActionParsnip> jegan: absolutely, run synaptic and you're away
<smee> jegan: or if your distro is older you might be looking for gaim
<spsneo> any download accelerator for ubuntu other than axel?
<Tonoy> can anyone answer my question- is there bangla for wubi?
<Tonoy> please please please
<spsneo> I am trying to use axel behind proxy server. I am always getting HTTP/1.0 407 Proxy Authentication Required error. What to do?
<geek_> Tonoy: its been a while since i used it, but i thought wubi's installer had a language option dropdown
<ActionParsnip> Tonoy: ive never used wubi. i think its a naff idea
<smee> Tonoy: google : wiki ubuntu wubi bangla
<ikonia> spsneo: talk to the proxy admin
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:thanks, im using thunar now
<ikonia> spsneo: looks like the proxy server wants a username/password
<ActionParsnip> spsneo: add your proxy username and password to the browser
<Tonoy> ok
<jegan> wat is pidgn?? sorry i am new to ubuntu ///
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: any good to you?
<psychoman> plzz I want some help
<ActionParsnip> !pidgin | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<ikonia> psychoman: what's the problem
<geek_> ActionParsnip: wubi was what got me on ubuntu ;
<geek_> ;p
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:yep it sure is
<ActionParsnip> jegan: if you dont know something, try websearching, you'll learn more
<Daze1> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sweet
<smee> jegan: althought msg there didnt say, it also supports google-talk, which is just the jabber protocol
<psychoman> I have an HP dv 6000 and I want to install its drivers, especially wireless
<askand> Hi, when I connect my synth to rosegarden there is a delay, I guess it has something to do with timitidy because when using another synthprogram that is not using timitidy there is no delay..ideas?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: there is more than knoqueror
<ikonia> psychoman: the drivers are normally part of the kernel
<ikonia> psychoman: I don't think you'll need to install drives for that model,
<psychoman> for the wireless I dont think so
<Flynsarmy> How do you set vlc to use multiple threads for mkv's?
<ikonia> psychoman: what wirless card model is in it ?
<jegan> ok fine !!! thnks smee , ubottu and Parsnip
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: there may be an even better one for you
<deus> hello
<compu73rg33k> can someone tell me what this is called on the desktop: http://screenlets.org/images/1/17/Screenlets_widgetlayer.jpg the bottom panel with all the quicklaunch icons, how in ubuntu do you get that stage effect?
<ActionParsnip> jegan: np bro
<psychoman> wait a minute plz
<smee> looking for info on where i put downloaded sauerbraten maps
<rockyrock> hi guys, which is better the restricted nvidia driver from Ubuntu or the driver from nvidia.com, what's the difference?
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:there sure is i remember when i did use kde, but went back to gnome
<jsquared> how do I use a private ssh key to log in to another server without a password?
<varunn3> can anyone recommend a zip/rar program?
<ActionParsnip> !dock | compu73rg33k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<ikonia> jsquared: does the remote server have your public key on it ?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i use fluxbox
<jsquared> ikonia: that's part of the steps I'm looking for
<Daze1> lol... im not sure what i did, but im using the wobbly windows from compiz and one of them is glitched and having this unending siezure
<smee> compu73rg33k: that is avant-window-manager
<ikonia> jsquared: ok - put your public key in the users home dir ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<miki> Heyho, i got a issue whit transmission torrent client, everytime i start the client, the movies that are in it, start DL all over again, eventhough they were finsihed last time, help needed
<jsquared> ikonia: it's a shared web server that I have ssh (but not root) access to
<smee> !awn | compu73rg33k
<ubottu> compu73rg33k: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ActionParsnip> varunn3: try ark
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:is fluxbox a browser?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: its a desktpo environment
<varunn3> thanks action
<ikonia> jsquared: well, I suggest you contact the guy with root access to make sure the sshd process is set to auth against keys first
<deus> Im trying to create an initrd image for my newly created 2.6.26 kernel on ubuntu, but when i type "mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.26-2 2.6.26" I get: mkinitrd command not found. Anyone any ideas about this problem?
<smee> miki: when they previously completed. did you move them from the place transmission downloaded them?
<ikonia> deus: have you installed it ?
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i might have to try that
<jsquared> ikonia: ah, okay
<compu73rg33k> Thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNFWCWMNpMfTYKM1fv_ZGdr8QRqHag
<miki> smee,  no
<ikonia> deus: and custom kernels are not supported
<jsquared> ikonia: assuming it's already configured that way, is that the only step I need?
<miki> everything is set to default...
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i love customizing my desktop
<smee> miki: no idea then sorry
<thiebaude> kewl
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i love making it slick and quiick
<miki> i mean i selected the directory for first download and no moving after that
<deus> ikonia: unfortunately I cant find it anymore using apt-cache. tool doesnt seem to exist anymore
<Drood> HI, i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday. Everything work fine except ubuntu will not detect my second hard drive at all. Here is more in depth information. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891446
<ikonia> deus: got initramfs-tools installed ?
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:you used mac4lin ,before?
<ActionParsnip> Drood: is it internal?
<deus> ikonia: yes I have
<psychoman> I m sorry I realy don't remember exactly, but it was broadcom ....
<smee> ikonia: it's a pity the compiz-fusion-icon doesnt provide openbox as one of the window-decorators
<ikonia> smee:  ???
<ikonia> smee: why did you tell me that
<smee> ikonia: or is the
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: doesnt look like my sorta thing
<anemus> deus mkinitramsf
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:bbl im going to download fluxbox to see if i like it
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you can always remove it ;)
<smee> ikonia: it has emerald, and gnome-window-decorator which pulls settings from gnome-theme-settings...but i would be happy if i could pull in openbox under compiz
<Drood> Action, yes it is
<ikonia> smee: why are you telling me this ?
<ikonia> smee: I've not said anything about desktop effects
<smee> ikonia: no idea
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:kewl, does it use less resources than gnome?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: yep
<ikonia> smee: ???
<thiebaude> im going to go try it now actionparsnip
<thiebaude> bbl
<Drood> ActionParsnip: Yes it is internal
<xiaopi> Hello, sometime after watching a video i get "Can't play sound, device already in use blabla.." even if the process is already closed, and i can only reboot to solve the problem
<xiaopi> any commands to type in console to reset audio interface?
<ikonia> xiaopi: reboot ;)
<ikonia> xiaopi: (I'm kidding)
<mahesh_> how to extract files from .img file
<xyblor> why do "top" and "free" report completely different amounts of memory used?
<ikonia> xiaopi: one thing to check is the process you think has died
<ActionParsnip> Drood: run sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Drood: does it show in there?
<pogay> ikonia:  o.k. the whole filesystem seem's to be read only, don't know why:-)
<xiaopi> i did, it's gone for good
<ikonia> pogay: disk error
<Drood> i ran it nothing happens
<ikonia> xiaopi: what process is it, that it thinks is locking it ?
<AzizLight> is there a way to open two files with gedit at the same time using the command line? I tried gedit file && gedit file & but that opened one file then it opened the second file when I closed the first one...
<pogay> ikonia:  o.k. will check that
<deus> ikonia: that command seems to work indeed although it gives a problem:  sudo mkinitramfs -o initrd.img-2.6.26-2 2.6.26 --->> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26
<ActionParsnip> ell not eye ;)
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<ikonia> deus: your modules are not in the correct place then
<ActionParsnip> Drood: you can copy and paste to terminal
<miki> smee, do you thin it might have something to do whit the fact that i DL the movies on a NTFS partition?
<usersam> is there any way to get rid of kde? I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop and now want to get rid of it
<Drood> i know, i did, nothing happened when i pressed enter
<ActionParsnip> strange
<teiwaz> is there any way to do samba with a credentials file?
<ActionParsnip> Drood: you fully updated?
<xiaopi> every software that try to use sound interface after i play a video in any video player (even simple ones like totem)
<Drood> nvm, sorry didnt copy all
<zChris> usersam: apt-get remove ? :)
<ActionParsnip> Drood: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> teiwaz: samba can auth against what you want
<teiwaz> or can anyone help me figure out why my cifs setup randomly died
<smee> miki: so trans restarts from 0%
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:how do i run fluxbox?
<teiwaz> so I can mount in fstab without other users being able to plaintext see the credentials?
<Drood> yes i am updated i believe it downloaded about 400megs of updates yesterday after install
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: log off, change session type
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<xiaopi> i guess there's a way to manually reload the soundcard drivers without restarting X
<FloodBot1> mahesh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> ok,thx
<jegan> wat is GTK ??
<smee> miki: or does it restart at some other percentage?
<varunn3> guys what are non-free versions?
<smee> !gtk | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Drood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37980/
<ActionParsnip> Drood: ok so now you got the output of fdisk, one will be the none detected drive
<jegan> ok
<racle> how i can make .img file to .iso file?
<deus> ikonia: sorry to ask but any idea how I could get the modules? Not sure where to find them. I basically did the normal kernel compilation
<Error4o4> during installation and after, ubuntu doesnt recognize my RAID drives. Gigabyte motherboard, using the OnBoard Gigagabyte Raid Controller, not the one in the south bridge... any idea?  btw installing ubuntu on a non Raid drive, raid drives are just for some data, not for the OS.
<smee> jegan: it provides the controls like the ok button, toolbars etc for gnome
<ikonia> racle: uncompress it, and re-make it
<ActionParsnip> Drood: ok you got an 80Gb SATA drive
<racle> how uncompress?
<Drood> nope
<ActionParsnip> Drood: you got another
<ikonia> dues have you made the modules ?
<ActionParsnip> Drood: ?
<miki> smee, no it starts from 0%
<jegan> ok
<Drood> i have a 80gb IDE drive and another 120gb SATA drive, the second sata drive is the one its not detecting
<racle> ikonia, any tips for apps? :P
<smee> miki: yeah i have no idea sorry
<jegan> ok
<Drood> ubuntu is intalled in the ide drive
<deus> ikonia: yes i did
<smee> miki: i usually use rtorrent on a low power box to do stuff when im asleep
<miki> smee, np, tnx anyway
<ikonia> deus: where did they install ?
<ActionParsnip> Drood: is it picking up in bios?
<deus> make modules; make modules_install
<Drood> yes
<Drood> and it was working fine before installing ubuntu, on windows
<miki> i'm thinking of changing to some other client
<ikonia> deus: so they should be in /lib/modules then
<miki> but azureus is to greedy
<spsneo> Whenever I am trying to download files using axel, I am getting Proxy Authorization required, But I have already exported the variable HTTP_PROXY and wget is working fine
<user007> padang
<miki> any suggestion?
<Drood> infact i was using it to backups files before installing ubuntu
<flea> ok, where does ubuntu place cups windows drivers [ to be used for path = ] in smb.conf print$ section
<spsneo> any help
<ikonia> spsneo: you need a username and password
<flea> .. i am at complete loss
<ikonia> spsneo: looking at that error
<teiwaz> so does anyone have any other ideas for mounting windows shares in fstab then?  it seems like samba wants the authentication plaintext, and cifs just died after 6 months of being stable
<mahesh_> can any one tell me how to extract files from .img file
<unop> spsneo, how are you exporting this http_proxy variable?
<smee> miki: suggestions for other torrent clients?
<flea> mahesh_: mount -o loop file.img
<deus> ikonia: hm they arent. will try to execute the commands again
<spsneo> unop: http://<username>:<password>@<ip>:<port>/
<mahesh_> flea>> where will it extract those files??
<ikonia> deus: I assume you made the modules first
<miki> smee, yeah
<flea> mahesh_: its a mount command, wherever u give the mount target
<miki> ktorrent is good?
<richard_> I would like to rename the applications menu to apps. How do I do this?
<flea> ktorrent is awesome
<unop> spsneo, that does not export a variable.
<alex^> can anyone tell me why i would be getting a seg fault from starting mysqld on a xen kernel: http://pastebin.com/m57e5fbd5
<spsneo> ikonia: i have exported the http_proxy variable like this http://<username>:<password>@<ip>:<port>/
<alex^> how can i debug?
<flea> can someone please tell me where their smb.conf path= for print$ is?
<mahesh_> flea>> i dont want to mount it.. i just want to extract that img file
<ActionParsnip> mikl: ktorrent is awesome if you need an xserver
<spsneo> unop: and then export http_proxy
<icesword> unop, guess what? new 100 metre race record 9.68s, god damn fast
<miki> smee, i wan't to have something that like transmission but just whit some more options
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:how do i change screen resolution in fluxbox, the text is so small
<flea> mahesh_: i just gave you a method to do so
<ikonia> spsneo: do you know if that application can use the varible http_proxy ?
<mahesh_> flea>> thak u
<ikonia> spsneo: not every application will want that
<unop> icesword, yea, been watching :) but it's offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Drood: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=KnN&q=ubuntu+sata+hard+drives+not+detected+by+linux&btnG=Search&meta=
<icesword> unop, yeah, that guy, a holy man
<spsneo> ikonia: ya, otherwise it would not have complained about proxy authorization,
<icesword> ok. i will stop
<unop> spsneo, you need to export the variable first .. then use the command
<usersam> is there any way to uninstall a meta-package and remove its dependencies as well?
<spsneo> unop: ya I did that
<unop> teiwaz, see the mount.cifs manpage on using a credentials file
<ikonia> spsneo: yes, I supposed thats a fair point,
<m1xed> when I press on  "Quit" I don't see an option to shutdown my machine???
<wat> jegan who is gtk
<teiwaz> I've been using cifs for six months fine
<n3hima> does anybody in here have a riseup.net email?
<teiwaz> with a credentials file
<teiwaz> I rebooted the other day
<ikonia> n3hima: why ?
<teiwaz> and now am getting an error 13
<flea> anyone sharing a printer in samba, please i desperately would like to know your print$ section for path =
<teiwaz> even though nothing has changed, and that account is still valid
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: check your xorg.conf, make the leftmost value the resolution you desire
<spsneo> ikonia: so what should I do
<spsneo> ?
<miki> does anybody now how to set amarok as your default music/ipod application on hardy?
<n3hima> ikonia, because I would like an invite
<n3hima> please
<ActionParsnip> flea: look at the examples in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<curs3d> hi i have a problem with headphone
<emma> It seems that medibuntu server is down. Anyone else get that?
<ikonia> n3hima: here is not the place to ask
<thiebaude> actionparsnip: in the terminal?
<jegan> gtk provides the controls like the ok button, toolbars etc for gnome
<flea> ActionParsnip: thats not an example file. its my own
<smee> miki: i have always used rtorrent. but thats because i run it on a naother machine and interact with it via ssh and screen
<alex^> an anyone tell me why i would be getting a seg fault from starting mysqld on a xen kernel: http://pastebin.com/m57e5fbd5
<unop> teiwaz, are you still able to access the share .. using smbclient or nautilus ?
<Drood> Im gonna go into bios and try chan ging harddrive settings, maybe thatll help. thanks anywyas
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: swing around on websearches you might find something, I think its in the right click menu or try right clicking on the bar at the bottom
<thiebaude> actionparsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: theres hold  ctrl+alt and press + and - to change ;)
<smee> -afk
<teiwaz> if I manually enter the credentials, yes
<ikonia> alex^: why are you not using the init script ?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_change_resolution
<unop> spsneo, how are you launching this axel thing?
<ikonia> alex^: your environment won't be set up if you just invoke mysqld_safe
 * teiwaz checks in nautilus now
<ActionParsnip> peace out guys, I gotta split
<ActionParsnip> werd
<miki> bitornado/ktorrent or deluge?
<alex^> ikonia: the init scripts just shows FAILED
<teiwaz> yeah
<teiwaz> yes, I am
<alex^> ikonia: any other tipes?
<alex^> tips*
<unop> teiwaz, let's have a look at the line you have in /etc/fstab
<teiwaz> /192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,noperm,user,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<ikonia> alex^: I assume it's a stock mysql-server packge install on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<teiwaz> I've added the noperm since it stopped working
<teiwaz> but that's the only change
<unop> teiwaz, are you sure that's right?   /192.168.2.2/backedup
<teiwaz> and I've verified the credentials files are there
<alex^> ikonia: yes installed with apt-get
<teiwaz> yup
<teiwaz> that's the server, share name is backedup
<unop> teiwaz, that needs to be  //192.168.2.2/backedup
<teiwaz> hrm
<teiwaz> it pasted wrong
<unop> teiwaz, it's missing a slash
<Wineo> hey guys i need some help again
<teiwaz> fstab shows two //
<dlozarie> what's the command to uninstall programs again?
<ikonia> alex^: may not hurt to try to walk through the mysqld_safe script and find out exactly which line is segfaulting
<smee> dlozarie: apt-get remeove
<flea> sucks that no one will bother to see where their print$ drivers are held just for 1 sec
<m1xed> i can chat but can't surf the internet with a browser, just my luck!
<smee> remove*
<curs3d> I do not feel nothing from the caps when I insert to them
<alex^> ikonia: OK ill try that
<dlozarie> smee: oh yeah that was the one. thanks a bunch dude.
<Wineo> i installed wine, and intsllaed guild wars, but when i i run it i can see anything, but i when it finished intalling it it loaded up.
<ikonia> flea: sucks that your moaning about it
<flea> ikonia: sucks that by the time u typed that you couldve checked, or so could 1 of 1300+ users in here :/
<smee> kek
<emma> flea - I will help you if you tell me what to do.
<Wineo> please somebody help
<teiwaz> well, that was weird
<ompaul> HI THERE - I am about to remove several bans this will cause some scrolling hold tight
<teiwaz> message popped up that said new medium detected (unmounted samba share), then goodbye X session
<curs3d> I do not feel nothing from the caps when I insert to them
<smee> lol comcast and verizon
<ompaul> done
<icesword> lol
<ERICH_lap> can someone tell me about grep and it's usages?
<bytor4232> That was fun.
<emma> That was very cathartic. So many people being released with a new lease on life.
<Error4o4> how can i get ubuntu to recognize the current raid disks available, Gigabyte P35 DS3 Motherboard, OnBoard Gigabyte Raid ?
<smee> !grep | ERICH_lap
<ubottu> ERICH_lap: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unop> ERICH_lap, grep KEYWORD file
<teiwaz> anyway, yeah, it's listed as //192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,noperm,user,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<ikonia> ERICH_lap: its a search utility basiclly
<icesword> emma, heh
<teiwaz> as is the other share that can't mount
<smee> adios
<alex^> how do i completly remove an installed package, including all files + databases everything .... apt-get remove doesnt cut it
<teiwaz> now, I have a third share that goes to a terastation (no authentication required) that still work
<teiwaz> s
<usersam> !auto-remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-remove
<unop> teiwaz, what exactly does this command return?  sudo mount /media/backedup
<emma> alex^:  try apt-get remove --purge
<teiwaz> but both shares on the server 2K3 box say no.
<hey_joe> can't get the desktop effects working.. will it run on a S3G km00?
<ERICH_lap> ikonia: someone recommended applying it to a file to see if it's getting overwritten by another but I don't know how or why to do that
<teiwaz> /192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,noperm,user,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<hey_joe> er km400, onboard s3 card for A7v8X-MX
<jhutchins> Wow - what happened to the channel?
<teiwaz> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<teiwaz> refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page
<emma> jhutchins: Several people were unbannished from ubuntu
<unop> teiwaz, if i were you .. i would take as many of those options out . and start from scratch
<hey_joe> teiwaz, try smbmount?
<jhutchins> Oh - when I first logged in, there were only a handful of users.
<bringatowel> hey is TOR (onion router) in the Add/Removed applications? cant seem to find it
<teiwaz> k
<jhutchins> !puregnome
<teiwaz> one sec
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<unop> teiwaz, i suspect noperm conflicts with uid and gid
<teiwaz> well, I added noperm AFTER it stopped working
<Thingol> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04, but it fails. Problem seems to be this: "(EE) S3VIRGE(0): Internal error: invalid bpp (32) in S3VScreenInit". Can I somehow force it to use 24 bpp instead of 32?
<jegan> wat is desklet?
<teiwaz> but I'll nuke 'em and try again, one sec
<wat> who is desklet
<wat> I haven't been in this channel for a while
<jegan> what is desklet ....?????
<varunn3> its like a widget
<teiwaz> /192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs auto,rw,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<teiwaz> yields same results
<teiwaz> error 13
<jegan> ok
<frybye> jegan: desklets are applets for the desktop.. you install with gdesklets withe synoptik
<teiwaz> (two //'s though)
<jegan> ok
<frybye> k
<unop> teiwaz, does this work?  sudo cat /etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1
<unop> teiwaz, and what are the permissions of this file?
<teiwaz> it returns the same values it always has
<teiwaz> and permissions are 600
<skygenetic> when i am using virtualbox to install my window xp , i boot into the screen , i cant select any option in the window boot menu
<skygenetic> is there anyone here can tell me why the virtualbox doesnt receive what i press on the keyboard
<Doug52392> Hello
<teiwaz> oh, the other change I made since it stopped working
<teiwaz> username = (domain)/user
<teiwaz> password = password
<teiwaz> as I said, it's been working fine for over six months
<teiwaz> then one day *poof* error 13
<Doug52392> Where is my wireless configuration stored (eg a config file)
<teiwaz> I thought initially the account had gotten locked out on the server
<teiwaz> but nope
<jsquared> is there a way to have my desktop wrap around, so that if I move my cursor off the rightmost end it will appear on the leftmost end?
<Doug52392> I'm running an older version of Ubuntu and the program to configure networking is acting funny, so I would like to just edit the config file
<flea> YAY - samba printer drivers for print$ are in /var/lib/samba/printers (thanks #gentoo) ;)
<skygenetic> anyone can help me here?
<skygenetic> with virtualbox
<skygenetic> got some problem over here
<sFEARs> perhaps skygenetic
<_numbers_> use vmware skygenetic
<suku> hey firefox crashes after installing flash player, any help?
<skygenetic> vmware is better ?
<_numbers_> yes
<unop> teiwaz, what are the exact share and directory permissions on this share?
<skygenetic> does it support all drivers and dualcore ?
<sFEARs> what's your issue with virtualbox skygenetic
<unop> teiwaz, does the user have atleast write permissions on both?
<skygenetic> Sfears when i am booting in with virtualbox
<teiwaz> it's a win 2K3 server, and everyone has read permisssions, but only the user (that is mentioned in fstab) has write permissions
<skygenetic> Sfears it reads my windowxp disc
<teiwaz> that user has full permissions
<user007> padang
<skygenetic> Sfears and i cant press the key the button in my keyboard to proceed to next step
<skygenetic> Sfears i think it does not read the sign from the keyboard
<unop> teiwaz, has full permissions where? on both share and directory?
<sFEARs> in the settings menu theres an option to load an .iso image or a disk.. make sure that's not selected
<suku> Hello any1 with firefox
<_numbers_> skygenetic i had that problem to couldnt finish install
<kbrosnan> suku: version of flash?
<teiwaz> hold on, account has been locked out, need to unlock on server
<LamerC> I've got a question about linux/windows interoperation.  Is it possible to get linux to use broadcasting to find windows computer by name?
<suku> it crashes after i installed flash player
<skygenetic> Sfears ohh i set it on
<teiwaz> (it looks like I got locked out when kde crashed)
<Prose> getting compiz cube was quite easy and it's fun. One thing bugs me: when I turn the cube, the upper and lower sides of cube (the ones with no desktops ) are just a solid color, how can I change that ?
<unop> teiwaz, heh
<unop> LamerC, yes
<LamerC> I've read about nsswitch.conf but only see modules for DNS/mDNS, is there some way maybe using SAMBA to get it to resolve
<suku> kbrosnan not sure let me check
<unop> LamerC, have a read here. http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<skygenetic> Sfears when i press f12 on the boot screen it doesnt work
<skygenetic> Sfears is there anything that could enable my keyboard ?
<teiwaz> k, back, had to physically run down to the server
<skygenetic> ..
<skygenetic> anyone
<skygenetic> help me
<skygenetic> with virtualbox
<skygenetic> pls
<Flex> skygenetic is it wireless?
<FloodBot1> skygenetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> teiwaz, so what exactly did you have to do on the server now?
<unop> !who | teiwaz
<ubottu> teiwaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<teiwaz> unop sorry
<teiwaz> unop the account was locked out, just had to go to the active directory settings and unlock the account
<l3d> am I wrong in thinking that the console app talk is something I could use for lan chat?
<sFEARs> something happend during the middle of an update on my computer.. it now will boot until it tries to load the xserver and i get an error: fatal: no screens found. when i dpkg-reoconfigure xserver-xorg, it only gets half way thru (doesn't go past keyboard info) and then it dumps me back to a prompt
<ekpyrotic_> Guys. I've never used memtest. It's been running, off the CD, for about 30mins with no errors. How long does testing last?
<[ipc]-michael> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<alex^> hello, im gettig segfault now with this issue:
<alex^> update-rc.d mysql-ndb-mgm defaults 17 23
<teiwaz> unop the share is the entire drive (a raid 5 array), and at the root level I have full access
<alex^> Segmentation fault
<alex^> what would cause a segfault on such a simple command?
<unop> teiwaz, ok.  does this work?   sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup -o credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1
<Error4o4> any idea how to get Ubuntu to recognize current RAID hds as one hard drive, Gigabyte P35 DS4 mohterboard, using the gigabyte onboard raid controller, not the one in the south bridge..  my current setup, HD1 > windows,  HD2 > Ubuntu,  HD3/4 > RAID Mirroring
<munkyeetr> ekpyrotic: it will run forever. you need to look at how many passes it has made. 1 pass with no errors should be good, but more if you want to keep testing.
<unop> alex^, the command appears to be incomplete.
<unop> alex^, and/or incorrect
<teiwaz> same
<teiwaz> permission denied, error 13
<whitedox> Is there a command I can run that will automatically update wine 1.0 to 1.1.2?
<alex^> unop: comes from a mysql install...
<alex^> http://pastebin.com/m6fe211aa
<IndyGunFreak> whitedox: do you have the wine repository added?
<ekpyrotic_> Ok, it runs indefinately. Embarrassed!
<sFEARs> something happend during the middle of an update on my computer.. it now will boot until it tries to load the xserver and i get an error: fatal: no screens found. when i dpkg-reoconfigure xserver-xorg, it only gets half way thru (doesn't go past keyboard info) and then it dumps me back to a prompt
<whitedox> No, I don't.
<teiwaz> unop sorry, same error
<whitedox> Er
<IndyGunFreak> whitedox: so how did you install wine?
<todd> #ffmpeg
<jegan> ok its time !!! bye to all ububtuers !!!! bye take care
<jsquared> how do I have my mouse wrap from the right edge of my screen to the left edge?
<whitedox> IndyGunFreak, I have the universe repo added, would that cover it?
<mooseman447> how do you force a fsck on boot?
<unop> teiwaz, I'm going to suspect there is something wrong with the credentials file.
<IndyGunFreak> no
<teiwaz> unop, credentials file hasn't changed since it was working to when it stopped
<wols> mooseman447: sudo touch /forscfsck
<teiwaz> but if you want, I'll start from scratch
<IndyGunFreak> whitedox: if you install from universe, you'll only get an update, when the wine version in updated.. could be the day of the release, could be a lot longer.
<whitedox> I see
<IndyGunFreak> if you use the wine repo, it usually updates fairly quickly
<unop> teiwaz, things change dude .. a newer version of smbfs might have fixed a bug which in turn has side-effects on the way things used to work.
<jsquared> perhaps a better question is... is it possible to have my mouse wrap from one edge of my screen to the other?
<unop> teiwaz, do you get the same error on this?  sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mount/point -o username=blah,password=blah
<whitedox> IndyGunFreak, alright. I assume the winehq site has the repo to add?
<IndyGunFreak> whitedox: yes
<whitedox> Alright, thanks
<munkyeetr> ekpyrotic: you do want to do at least 1 pass though.
<Thingol> Error4o4, http://bbossola.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/dmraid-on-ubuntu-with-sata-fakeraid/ ...this may help. Or use Linux SW RAID.
<LamerC> I found how to do it without samba.  All I had to  do was add 'wins' to the 'hosts' part of nsswitch.conf
<Guest49298> How do I use ffmpeg to crop a video, i tried "ffmpeg -cropleft 72 -cropright 72 -i oldfile.mpeg newfile.mpeg"     ...and got "Horizontal crop dimensions are outside the range of the original image."
<Guest49298> Yes I want to chop 72 pixels of each side, and leave hight alone
<unop> teiwaz,  what does this command return?   grep -iq " " /etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 && echo credentials file contains spaces, must be removed.
<teiwaz> unop //192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs auto,rw,credentials=/etc/credentials 0 0 yields same
<teiwaz> unop I created a new credentials file, in the format: user = (username) <br> password = (password)
<teiwaz> unop then chowned and chmodded
<skygenetic> sorry
<skygenetic> i was dc
<unop> teiwaz, what does that command return tho?
<teiwaz> unop permission denied
<teiwaz> unop sorry, forgot to sudo
<unop> teiwaz, bah, sorry, use sudo
<Error4o4> Thingol: can this recognize current raid 1 hd's, they aleready are partitioned etc, used in windows, but trying to switch to ubuntu
<phlux> Can fluxbox be used with ubuntu?
<teiwaz> unop returns "credentials file contains spaces, must be removed"
<unop> phlux, yes
<Firefishe> phlux:  definitely
<IndyGunFreak> phlux: of course
<skygenetic> anyone
<skygenetic> can help me for my virtual box
<skygenetic> sorry i was dc
<unop> teiwaz, right .. so, remove all whitespace from the file and try again.
<Guest49298> skygenetic: whats the problem
<lopin> Hello!  I appear to be having problems with firefox.  It would appear that Firefox can't post data to websites.  AJAX really isn't working either.  I'm using a fresh install, and it only happens after I update to the latest version.
<ERICH_lap> having an issue with a netgear wg511t and WPA2. /etc/network/interfaces doesnt retain the psk, wpa-driver, or wpa-proto info as WPA2, reverts to WPA whenever I reboot. I have to manually configure everytime.
<Thingol> Error4o4, it should recognize the raid then, but you have to create new partitions there, I think you can't install Ubuntu on Windows (ntfs/fat) partitions.
<lopin> I am incapable of submitting forms, or loading data on the fly.  Facebook refuses to load anything past the home page, and I'm having difficulty submitting a job application.
<hwilde> lopin, did u get all the updates
<Guest49298> How do I use ffmpeg to crop a video, i tried "ffmpeg -cropleft 72 -cropright 72 -i oldfile.mpeg newfile.mpeg"     ...and got "Horizontal crop dimensions are outside the range of the original image." how do I fix this?
<hwilde> Thingol, fat yes, ntfs no
<lopin> hwilde, Yes, it's stops working after I update.  The RC that ships with Hardy works fine.
<teiwaz> unop, you sir, are my hero.  Many beers are in order.
<unop> Guest49298, you might have better luck in the #ffmpeg channel
<lopin> hwilde, Actually, it worked fine until a couple of weeks ago...
<gizmatix> hello
<unop> teiwaz, :)
 * teiwaz grumbles about changes no longer allowing sloppy entried
 * teiwaz entries, even
<ERICH_lap> how come I can't see usernames in this channel in xchat?
<Error4o4> Thingol: my setup is   HD1 > windows,  HD2 > Ubuntu, HD3/4  > RAid mirroing (important data)...    i bought today a new HD (HD2)  just for ubuntu
<gizmatix> no
<unop> teiwaz, it's a good thing .. so as not to confuse credentials that actually have whitespace contained in them
<Sinn3rman> ok i have a question. nautilus, in gutsy, used to show a little emblem on readonly items - they seem to have disappeared in hardy. is there a way to bring them back? just to know what files can and cannot be messed with?
<Guest49298> unop: yes but I am just looking for a sanity check on the syntax... I checked google and man, and seems right but dont get it
<teiwaz> unop, oh, it makes perfect sense
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: view/userlist
<teiwaz> I think the problem was I kept using gedit to create the credentials file
<teiwaz> I finally used nano to remove whitespace
<Guest49298> unop; could you do a man ffmpeg... and see if I am missing something?
<kbrosnan> lopin: in general http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting
<unop> Guest49298, please don't ask me to do that :)  i hate the ffmpeg manpage
<bringatowel> can anyone recommend how to get sound remote sound through XDMCP? is esound still the best option?
<unop> Guest49298, seriously, the guys in #ffmpeg are generally more knowledgeable and helpful with ffmpeg issues
<u_user91> hi
<jokoon> Hello... Is there some way I can deactivate the touchpad ? its driving me crazy... I beg you.
<zver> hello. i config drbd for two hosts. but i have trouble. when i try mount /dev/drbd0 on primary host is ok. but on secondary i get error: http://pastebin.ca/1174499  Can you help me?
<u_user91> jokoon: you mean the click-on-touch?
<Guest49298> unop: can you recommend another tool to crop a mpeg, as they dont seem to be in... waited about 1.5 hours?
<ERICH_lap> IndyGunFreak: theres no view in menu
<jokoon> u_user91 that or just DEACTIVATE ENTIRELY the touchpad
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: no, View Menu, then "Userlist".. put a check next to it.
<ERICH_lap> IndyGunFreak: there is no view menu
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: click help/about... are you using Xchat, or Xchat-gnome?
<ERICH_lap> xchat-gnome...crap
<beautifulsnow> hiredgoon, it seems everytime there is a kernel update, my keyboard gets randomly stuck (i think if i press ctrl click + something else) then all i can do is  ctrl alt backspace. its annoying because it happens all the time -- anyone know what to do?
<u_user91> jokoon: did you try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/ ?
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: thus the problem
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install xchat
<jokoon> u_user91 no i'll look, thanks
<kane77> ERICH_lap, xchat-gnome != xchat
<Thingol> Error4o4, ah, ok, sorry, I thought you want to install it to the raid array.
<Thingol> Error4o4, do you have dmraid installed?
<Basem> how can i join yahoo chat room?
<IndyGunFreak> Basem: w/ Pidgin?
<paula> Anyone else running ATI graphics? Can you run the ATI Catalist Control Center?
<Basem> first time using ubuntu
<Error4o4> Thingol: not yet, currently on windows...
<Basem> what should i do?
<allup> how can i make my computer to teeworlds server?
<ERICH_lap> kane77: yeah i realised that just now
<u_user91> my fresh 8.04 install crashes when I try to open a simple mp3 file
<hwilde> u_user91, did you get the updates
<ERICH_lap> i use it in windows too
<u_user91> yes
<hwilde> !ati | paula
<ubottu> paula: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> u_user91, try a different mp3 maybe its corrupted
<allup> so any ideas :)
<Error4o4> Thingol: so what i am trying to do, is just Ubuntu to recognize the Raid array, and not each HD seperate...  this HD array has already  5 partitions and much data on it...  I use 2 otehr hard drives 1 for windows (3 partitions)  and 1 for ubuntu ( /, /swap partitions)
<IndyGunFreak> ERICH_lap: well, xchat is easy to install in Ubuntu..
<Guest49298> unop: No suggestions for another tool to crop video?
<u_user91> hwilde: I used the default packages
<u_user91> hwilde: what should I do to get a different one?
<Basem> how i can join yahoo chat room guys?
<allup> i ask agen how can i make my computer to a teeworlds server
<Foshizzle> how do i run the desktop cube?
<Foshizzle> i have it enabled
<u_user91> Foshizzle: try the middle mouse button
<rtp2342> i keep getting kernel messages "wlan0: CTS protection enabled/disabled (BSSID: .....)". what is this?
<mindframe_> where can i get sun-java6-plugin ?
<VanillaGirl> can an isp refuse to provide service if not running the windows and mac systems (in usa) even though any os even old dos with packet drivers can work
<Basem> helllo
<Foshizzle> mindframe, try synapti
<Foshizzle> c
<u_user91> VanillaGirl: I can't see why
<Basem> how can i join yahoo chat room?
<paula> Well it's not the drivers, I installed those via the restricted drivers thing, and 3d works well, but I'd just like some other features like overclocking and fan control if at all possible for the HD3650 and possibly the AMD 770 chipset and AMD 4050e CPU
<hwilde> u_user91, I mean the mp3 itself.   can you just not open that one mp3, or ALL mp3s
<unop> Guest49298, not really -- but i can recommend this.  http://www.linux.com/feature/60624
<allup> could some one finally help how do i make my computer to a teeworlds server!
<Thingol> Error4o4, install dmraid, it should then detect your raid array (if your raid controller is supported by dmraid).
<u_user91> hwilde: I can try that, but it comes from a trusted source and it is supposed to be standard mp3
<Guest49298> unop: thanks I will check that out... sick of ffmpeg too... you rock!
<hwilde> u_user91, so you've only tried one mp3?  cmon now
<MrElendig> VanillaGirl: it's america you are taling about, they can do anythig they want, even tho it's bloddy moronic
<hwilde> u_user91, open up mplayer then try to add it to the playlist
<u_user91> hwilde: fresh install ^ ^
<naruttebayo> Hi my wireless network has a 10 digit number for a password so what kind of passphrase/security is that called?
<VanillaGirl> just wondering a friend is having problem getting service, the tech install man saw the computer didn't have windows
<u_user91> hwilde: I'm getting a different one
<MrElendig> VanillaGirl: I bet that it's because they want to have some root kit/spyware on your box :op
<Error4o4> Thingol: ok thx a lot
<Nixk490> hi i need help
<p[j]aN> HU UGYS.HOW TO INSTALL MINESWEEPR ?¿?
<u_user91> hwilde: when I disappear without saying "goodbye" that's because my computer crashed ^ ^
<Nixk490> i  need to unpartition a hard drive
<axyjo> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hwilde> u_user91, lol
<acky> I am not able to drag windows between workspaces using the workspace switcher applet, is there a way to get that going again?
<td123> Nixk490: !partition
<_empa___> which mediaplayer in firefox do u recommend? gecko or mplayer?
<td123> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nixk490> !partition
<kane77> VanillaGirl, wow.. that sucks..
<Foshizzle> gecko
<kbrosnan> gecko is not a media player _empa___
<hwilde> VanillaGirl,  you can just lie to them.  what isp?
<td123> !partition | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490: please see above
<VanillaGirl> and left without connecting.
<Nixk490> ok ty
<VanillaGirl> it was roadrunner
<hwilde> VanillaGirl, they should be able to ping your dsl modem and verify connectivity
<VanillaGirl> i think it is just the connection guy cause i didn't have such problem when getting connected
<naruttebayo> Every time I try to connect to my home wireless network from my laptop the entire network crashes
<DG19075> ﻿_empa___:  VLC is good too
<Foshizzle> how do i run the desktop cube?
<Foshizzle> i have it enabled
<hwilde> !cube | Foshizzle
<ubottu> Foshizzle: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<allup> could some one help me and tell me how do i make teeworlds server
<hwilde> VanillaGirl, they should be able to install and verify connectivity even if you don't have a computer at all.
<kbrosnan> Foshizzle: gecko is not a media player
<_empa___> don't think i got vlc to function well as a mediaplayer plugin in firefox
<_empa___> but that one is the most recommended?
<Foshizzle> ?
<Gnea> _empa___: yes.
<yeniklasorr> Where can I find "mke2fs" binary codes?
<Gnea> _empa___: what's wrong with vlc?
<VanillaGirl> i think so to like i said the installer man just left even without providing the modem box
<joanki123> i want to burn a music cd onto my computer, can anyone tell me which program to use?  it's my cd, i just want to burn it so that i don't have to use my disk drive, which makes loud noises
<u_user91> hwilde: it doesn't crash when I use a different file
<VanillaGirl> she is calling to complian
<joanki123> i mean i paid for the cd
<hwilde> u_user91, see
<_numbers_> how do you get ubuntu to use com port 1
<hwilde> VanillaGirl, tell them you don't have a computer yet and you just want the internet hooked up for when you have a computer.  they should be able to do that
<ubuntu> how can i join yahoo chat room?
<kbrosnan> Foshizzle: gecko is the core of firefox, which has no media playing capabilities
<u_user91> hwilde: I see. but when I move the mouse over the file that made totem crash, i can listen to it
<paula> VLC = better subtitle and language support, but lacks fastforward and rewind in keyboard, it only has a large skip, mplayer, ff and rewind, but not as good with subs and I don't think you can change languages
<hwilde> u_user91, uhh in what program
<hwilde> _numbers_, what are you trying to connect?  serial port?
<_numbers_> com port 1
<u_user91> hwilde: gnome desktop mouse over, standard hardy behaviour
<chieffancypants> paula: ALT+RIGHT and CTRL+RIGHT are both  fast forwards using keyboard for VLC
<hwilde> u_user91, ? really
<u_user91> yes
<Basem> guys
<hwilde> _numbers_, what are you trying to hook up to "comport1"
<_numbers_> nothing atm
<ipuma2008> 한글 테스트
<hwilde> _numbers_, comport1 does not exist it's a windows name.   what are you trying to connect
<Basem> how can i join yahoo chat room?
<zorrolero> _numbers_: should be /dev/ttyS0, use minicom for connecting.
<acky> Does anyone know how to enable the ability to drag windows between workspaces using the workspace switcher applet?
<bazhang> !ko | ipuma2008
<ubottu> ipuma2008: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<icesword> yahoo ? lol
<_numbers_> zorrolero thanks
<ipuma2008> thanks
<VanillaGirl> i didnt know they were open saturday
<varunn3> hey anyone got a video of 9.69 usain bolt?
<varunn3> the new record
<varunn3> youtubes blocked em
<hwilde> youtube doesn't care;  nbc blocked it.
<ompaul> !offtopic varunn3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !offtopic | varunn3
<ubottu> varunn3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VanillaGirl> she got off of the phone with some tech support person and they said they would bring it and the guy wans't supposed to do thatt
<u_user91> hwilde: thanks for your time - I'll try to find out more about the way totem uses codecs :-)
<VanillaGirl> lol he may get in trouble for it
<joanki123> i want to burn a music cd onto my computer, can anyone tell me which program to use?  it's my cd, i just want to burn it so that i don't have to use my disk drive, which makes loud noises
<DG19075> 332
<varunn3> sry
<varunn3> haha
<u_user91> VanillaGirl: good luck :-)
<u_user91> bye all
<zhobbs> I'm trying to do the alternate cd install, but it won't mount the cdrom...I have a sata cdrom, do I need to load special drivers somehow?
<hyperair__> hello there. is there a way to make an external numeric keypad function independently of the main keyboard?
<jatt> hi I want to print from the command line (using lpr), do I need to setup the PRINTER variable? How can I detect the available printers in my network to set the PRINTER environment variable accordingly?
<DG19075> .
<L3ttuce> how do i prevent nautilus from prepending the string "Link to" to my links/shortcuts? that wasn't what used to happin in gutsy.
<naruttebayo> guys. srsly. My entire wireless network crashes when ubuntu tries to connect. I don't know if I'm using the right kind of passphrase, either. The passphrase is a 10 digit number, and I don't know if that's LEAP, WEP, WPA, etc.
<kazuya> jin
<hcMyth> How can I disable right click to act as left click?
<DG19075> ++6+666666666666666666
<DG19075> 33
<hcMyth> It's annoying as heck
<DG19075> 33
<FloodBot1> DG19075: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c_i_rye> bought as atv last night
<c_i_rye> but do not have an apple
<hyperair__> when i turn numlock on using my external numeric keypad, half my notebook's numlock gets turned on as well and causes half of my notebook's keyboard to output numbers instead
<kbrosnan> joanki123: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-audiocds.html see burning audio cd
<kazuya> jack 5
<hodgPODG> Hello all, I'm new to lunix and am having issues with a fresh install of ubuntu.  It looks like none of the kernel modules are loading, which means I have no internet, sound, ect.  I did not have this issue when I booted up the live CD, but now that ubuntu is installed, nothing is getting loaded.
<hodgPODG> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.3.24-smp/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<DJF5> lunix == undefined
<hodgPODG> is the message I see during boot.
<ompaul> hodgPODG, this is most strange, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ferfactor> How can I fix a segmentación fail in xchat-gnome?
<hodgPODG> 8.04
<ompaul> ferfactor, use xchat2 not xhcat-gnome ;-)
<DJF5> @hodgPODG, let your livecd do a selftest if everything matches it's md5
<hodgPODG> It looks like the system is confused as to wich kernel is being used
<acky> has anyone been able to drag windows between workstations using the workspac switcher applet?
<hodgPODG> I did that
<chieffancypants> acky: workstations or workspaces?
<acky> im sorry workspaces
<ompaul> hodgPODG, then I would suggest reinstalling
<ferfactor> ompaul: i have the same problem in that program
<hodgPODG> Tried that too.
<ferfactor> segmentation fail
<Basem>  how can i join yhaoo chat room?
<jatt> hi I want to print from the command line (using lpr), do I need to setup the PRINTER variable? How can I detect the available printers in my network to set the PRINTER environment variable accordingly?
<hodgPODG> I was considering a redown load
<hodgPODG> but the md5 checked out
<wols> hodgPODG: sudo depmod -a
<ompaul> hodgPODG, then I point to your hardware if it works on live cd and not on harddisk
<wols> hodgPODG: when booting from hdd
<chieffancypants> acky: I'm able to drag them around using a variety of applets
<wols> ompaul: missing modules.dep doesn't look like hardware. it certainly doesn't look right but not hardware per se
<hodgPODG> I get that same FATAL message
<ompaul> wols, +1
<wols> hodgPODG: uname -a
<chieffancypants> acky: just not the one on the bottom right...is that the applet you're referring to?
<acky> chieffancypants: yes thats the one
<acky> are there good alternatives?
<hodgPODG> its pointing to 2.6.24.5-smp
<plouffe> there seems to be a series of empty mount points in /media . How can I delete them and make sure they're not mounted on startup?
<chieffancypants> acky: Sure., though I normally just CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+Right or Left them to the workspace I want
<hodgPODG> I think I have 2.6.24-19-generic
<wols> hodgPODG: don't think. check! and show us exactly
<Sinnerman> how do i prevent nautilus from prepending the string "Link to" to my links/shortcuts? that wasn't what used to happin in gutsy.
<acky> chieffancypants: oh I see thats actually easier, problem solved, thanks
<chieffancypants> acky: Or if you have Expo mode enabled (Windowskey/Superkey + e) you can do it using that
<acky> chieffancypants: oh wow i dont know how they manage to get that to run smoothly on this old laptop, that works too, thanks alot
<chieffancypants> acky: np
<naruttebayo> How do I connect to a WPA protected network?
<Mohammad[B]> where is wireless configuration file in ubuntu ? please help me please :-s
<ferfactor> I have this problem when I use xchat-gnome... i can open the program using the terminal with sudo xchat-gnome... but when i using the program the terminal said this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37995/
<whitedox> Any reason gtk-gnutella is claiming I am firewalled? I am not on wireless, and it is set to use a port that is not the one starting with 6
<Thingol> jatt, try lpstat -p
<hodgPODG> /usr/src has folders for 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-19-generic  is this where I look to see which kerenls I have installed?
<unop> whitedox, you might be behind an external firewall/router for gnutella to claim that
<kazuya> www.aineke_nanang.yahho@com
<unop> hodgPODG, no .. the better way would be this.   dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<whitedox> unop, in my house we have multiple pc's which use wireless, but I personally am in the room with modem, and I am connected through ethernet, which goes through the wireless router box, which is plugged into the modem.
<Xteven> hello, does anyone know how to automatically create a new samba user when I create a nenw account with adduser ?
<ferfactor> i have this problem using xchat-gnome http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37995/
<felipe__> hi
<ferfactor> anyone here can help me
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 8.04 here. After each reboot sound mixer's master go up to the maximum. Any advice to make it stay as I last set it?
<hyperair__> when i turn numlock on using my external numeric keypad, half my notebook's numlock gets turned on as well and causes half of my notebook's keyboard to output numbers instead. is there a way to get it to work independently of the internal keyboard?
<felipe__> I can't mount memory sticks on hardy, dmesg says "[ 5179.273877] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0 // [ 5394.488540] tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0" but there's nothing new on /dev
<hodgPODG> Looks like I do have 2.6.24-19-generic
<norman_x> hi there. anybody knows a theme similar to ubuntustudio, wich has a "twin-theme" at kde?
<kulight> any one successfully running utorrent 1.8 on ubuntu
<unop> ferfactor, try deleting (after backing up) the ~/.xchat* folders
<whitedox> kulight, I can under wine 1.0
<felipe__> any help with memory sticks?
<kulight> is it loading torrent ?
<whitedox> yes
<hcMyth> How can I disable the right mouse click to open stuff?
<bbq^> best solution is not to use torrents kulight
<whitedox> lol bbq^
<varunn3> http://rapidshare.com/files/137780520/usain_bolt_9.69_he_sucks.mp4.html
<kulight> from firefox i get path not found also if download and double  click
<bbq^> well its true, RS is there for a reason
<bbq^> torrents are very dodgy
<whitedox> RS? I am unfamilliar
<whitedox> kulight, I have never had that problem
<sysdoc> hcMyth: system>preferences>mouse
<bbq^> rapidshare
<hcMyth> sysdoc: can't find it there
<Igramul> whitedox: Any reason against Azureus (or Vuze)?
<ferfactor> uno where is the ~/.xchat* folders
<whitedox> kulight, what version of wine are you using?
<kulight> i tried all native apps but utorrent is the best for me 1.7.7 works great only problem is 1.8
<rexus> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 in HP nx6320 laptop here...
<kulight> 1.1.2
<frybye> re: who has exp. of using partimage???
<frybye> kool rexus...! ;=)
<whitedox> kulight, that may be the problem. I have not yet tested under 1.1.2. I will try right now.
<sotamanga> Hello. I cant use my wireless lan (ipw3945/iwl3945) with wep or wpa. Someone know how to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file? Reinstalling network-manager-gnome and nm-applet didnt work
<rexus> The laptop has internal memory reader, but it seems that ubuntu still can't read my memory stick
<kulight> ok thank you
<unop> ferfactor, exactly there.  in ~/   aka  $HOME
<Mohammad[B]> how do i can see installed my wireless cart or not install ? what is the command for this work ?
<lordleemo> norman_x: what do you mean? would you like ubuntustudio theme for kde?
<alex^> i seem to be getting segfaults on xen while trying to run apache, mysql, upgrade.rc-d, on ubuntu 8.04 - ive read around and its said to remove libc6-686 and install libc6-xen which ive done, but im still getting segfaults, can anyone give me any tips?
<rexus> is there any driver I can use to enable this ubuntu to read my internal card reader?
<frybye> rexus: does the stick get mounted automatically..?
<kulight> i've posted on the forum  but no reply there
<hcMyth> sysdoc: I can't disable the right mouse click to act as left click in the mouse preferences.. where CAN I disable it?
<norman_x> lordleemo: yes, if available.
<lordleemo> norman_x: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Studio?content=58727  ok here
<rexus> frybye: the stick don't get mounted automatically
<norman_x> lordleemo: thanx a lot! ;-)
<zorrolero> Mohammad[B]: iwconfig
<felipe__> frybye: same problem over here
<lordleemo> norman_x: your welcome
<ferfactor> unop jajja ok...
<Igramul> alex^: You can try to track the segfaults with strace, by enabling core-dumps and with valgrind.
<frybye> what does google/HP support say??
<Igramul> alex^: Some of it is advanced magic ;)
<Gregor_> Hello all, do you know how to remove MRU Object in Windows XP? meby i can deleted this from Ubuntu system?
<bbq^> Mohammad[B], do you mean wireless card ?
<whitedox> kulight, it works fine. Are you saving the .torrent files or are you running them instead of saving them?
<Weaver> is there a possibility to reset my hole system?
<Mohammad[B]> bbq^, yes :)
<droopsta915> can i get vmware on ubuntu, help here?
<bbq^> do u know what type you have ?
<kulight> whitedox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723690
<Mohammad[B]> zorrolero, thanks :)
<RawSushi> is there a way to disable the screen resolution tool?
<EugZol> hey guys
<EugZol> I'm using GEdit
<Gregor_> Hello all, do you know how to remove MRU Object in Windows XP? meby i can deleted this from Ubuntu system?
<EugZol> and after some update
<EugZol> .rb files isn't being highlighted automatically
<zwt> hi all
<ERICH_lap> how do I disable animation in xfce?
<plouffe> there seems to be a series of empty mount points in /media . How can I delete them and make sure they're not mounted on startup?
<Igramul> droopsta915: Try VirtualBox, if it is sufficient for Your needs.
<zwt> root@losangeles:/# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<zwt> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<sotamanga> Help. I cant use my wireless card (ipw3945/iwl3945) with wep or wpa. Someone know how to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file? Reinstalling network-manager-gnome and nm-applet didnt do it
<ferfactor> unop if i erase that folder, after i can use xchat without prblem? or i have to creat another folder!!!
<plouffe> there seems to be a series of empty mount points in /media . How can I delete them and make sure they're not mounted on startup?
<zwt> ip_conntrack loaded
<droopsta915> vmware server console 1.0.6
<EugZol> I need to set view->highlight mode manually. How to fix that?
<zwt> any idea?
<test34> I tried to install Ubuntu 8.10 alpha 4 (64bit) but the partition manager can't read my existing partition table (my HD is /dev/sda), I don't want to erase all my existing partitions... any idea what is going on ?
<Gregor_> nobody can answer me?
<unop> ferfactor, i suggest you backup those folders .. if there's something in them you want to keep, like login details, chat logs, etc .. otherwise xchat will recreate those dirs when it is run.
<droopsta915> thanx
<maek0> test34, its called an alpha release for a reason
<ivi_> I have an USB harddisk, USB2.0 but I only get 500KBps, can the throughput be enhanced here?
<ferfactor> ok... cool!! thanks uno
<EugZol> Hey guys. I'm using Gedit as text editor. After some update .rb files stopped to highlight automatically, I need to sett View->Highlight mode manually now. How to fix that?
<test34> maek0: yeah but a partition table is pretty basic]
<ferfactor> unop
<zwt> just questions, no answers
<ferfactor> thanks
<zwt> :D
<Gregor_> Can i remove virus from windows XP using Ubuntu system?
<maek0> !hardy | test34
<ubottu> test34: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Odd-rationale> Gregor_: try with clamav
<Pokshun> Friends a question. Let's say I have 2 files..I place file A in /usr/local/  and I place file B in /etc . How do I know on which physical partition this file is being placed on?
<icesword> Gregor_, don't think so
<Faust-C> anyone have issues w/ ekiga
<Faust-C> cant ajust the volume in it
<whitedox> kulight,  have you editted the wine settings at all? or are they all default?
<Gregor_> icesword: so how i can clean windows XP from MRU Object virus?
<kulight> defaults
<test34> maek0: doesn't the stable ubuntu have bugs corrupting the partition table?
<Odd-rationale> Gregor_: http://volatileminds.net/projects/clamav/
<icesword> Gregor_, no idea mru object virus, heard there is a online scan
<maek0> test34, first I have heard of it
<ferfactor> unop thanks I erase that folder .xchat2 and i can use the program normally
<frybye>  rexus - u seen this now:- http://developer.berlios.de/projects/tifmxx
<Sinnerman> how do i prevent nautilus from prepending the string "Link to" to my links/shortcuts? that wasn't what used to happin in gutsy.
<guntbert> Pokshun: mount will show you almost all you need
<norman_x> lordleemo: thanks a lot for that theme, you made my day fine with that ;-)))
<Gregor_> icesword: becuase Mru Object is a virus he open internet exploer and save password from any program i use
<Pokshun> guntbert: Thanks, I'll look at that command.
<lordleemo> norman_x: your welcome its a pleasure to help
<Odd-rationale> Gregor_: you can boot up a live cd, install clamav, and have clamav scan your windows partition.
<test34> maek0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/32529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32529 in parted "Installer corrupting partition table" [Medium,Confirmed]
<icesword> Gregor_, well, advise you try #windows
<maek0> thanks for the link test34 : )
<ivi_> when transfering files with rsync, I can't use my ubuntu anymore: i.e. I can't create new processes! Xorg Log tells me: AUDIT: Sat Aug 16 17:15:19 2008: 5219 X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<bbq^> actually, I have a random question. Does anyone know any "decent" programs to utilise my webcam, So that i cna take just a still shot, not necessarily webcam video ?
<Odd-rationale> !info cheese | bbq^
<ubottu> bbq^: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<luis_> how can i install ubuntu in a computer without a cdrom drive or a diskette drive?
<Odd-rationale> luis_: see !install
<RequinB4> !usbinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall
<tritium> bbq^: cheese is similar to the program that ships with Mac OS X
<bbq^> ahh k
<RequinB4> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bbq^> nice, sounds good then
<allup> does any one play teeworlds
<bbq^> will look into it
<bbq^> ")
<FloodBot1> bbq^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icesword> !eva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eva
<Slart> luis_: using usb stick would be one way.. I would go with an external cd drive.. it's the easiest way if you ask me
<Gregor_> If i download the LiveCD what i need do after that?
<icesword> !lumaqq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lumaqq
<bbq^> woops sorry for the flood sir floodbot :/
<tritium> !botabuse | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icesword> tritium, stop
<Pokshun> Friends, I am trying to setup a dual-boot ubuntu and WinXP system.. I intend on having a common FAT32 partition for my "common" files. One thing I wanna know is... how will these files be represented in the OS? For example, Windows has a different directory structure than Ubuntu. so lets say I create file A on the "common" partition, under what kind of file heirachy will File A be diusplayed in Windows?
<luis_> the thing is that i dont have money to buy or anyone who has a usb external cd drive
<kane77> has anyone successfully set up the distcc so that it would build on x86 machines for amd64 platform?? any ideas how to do it?
<Scorp_> Gregor_: Just run the CD at boot... and it'll run like a normal OS
<tritium> icesword: no, that would mean that *you* should stop
<icesword> tritium, you stop first
<Gregor_> ok thanks
<hwilde> !coc > icesword
<ubottu> icesword, please see my private message
<Slart> tritium, icesword, knock it off or none of you get any dessert =)
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: in ubuntu, it will be in /media/disk-1/file_A
<Pokshun> 0dd: why so?
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: in windows it will be E:\file_A
<Pokshun> I see
<ivi_> when transfering files with rsync, I can't use my ubuntu anymore: i.e. I can't create new processes! Xorg Log tells me: AUDIT: Sat Aug 16 17:15:19 2008: 5219 X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<droopsta915> can i open .exe files using ubuntu 8.04
<gilda> droopsta915: if you have wine yes
<P3L|C4N0> droopsta915, yes with wine
<frybye> droop - you installed wine already..
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: becuase ubuntu will mount the vfat partition usually under /media/<diskname>
<droopsta915> fryby: yes
<Pokshun> Odd: So I assume anything under /media/disk-1/ is in the "common" partition?
 * Starwiz is having a graphics problem (whenever I try and enable visual effects, the screen goes white)
<Slart> Starwiz: let me guess.. you've got an ati card?
<plouffe> there seems to be a series of empty mount points in /media . How can I delete them and make sure they're not mounted on startup?
<Starwiz> Nope
<Starwiz> Nvidida
<frybye> droopsta915: when you right click the exe do you get an option to open with wine??
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: yes. not "disk-1" nesecarily, though. depends on the disk label...
<Starwiz> Slart: Nvidia.
<Slart> Starwiz: oh..hmm.. installed the binary driver?
<droopsta915> i opened with windows wine program loader, it installed, but now i cant find the file?
<Starwiz> SIart: I don't think so :P
<kili4n> hi
<Slart> Starwiz: by binary I mean the proprietary one from nvidia..
<Slart> Starwiz: ok.. what kind of card do you have?
<frybye> droopsta915: is there a folder on your desktop with a name looking a bit like that of the programme or exe file?
<droopsta915> yes
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: if you wanted to, you can even set it to automatically mount to a specified mount point of your choice, using the /etc/fstab file
<frybye> did you d-load it to desktop and or open it from there..?
<devius> hi, i have a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<Starwiz> Slart: I think I did, because before it wouldn't detect a card, now it does.
<plouffe> there seems to be a series of empty mount points in /media . How can I delete them and make sure they're not mounted on startup?
<frybye> droopsta915: done a file search for the programme name..?
<Starwiz> Slart:  HP pavilion dv6618ca / GeForce 7150M - nVision
<blackbinary_> how can I see what my drives are? (e.g. sda sdb2 etc. etc., i know theres a command in console, cant remember it)
<gilda> droopsta915: if you want to call the exe from command line   you do  -   wine somthing.exe
<Scorp_> blackbinary_: see /dev
<Slart> Starwiz: hmm.. could you pastebin the file /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<songq> tritium, you eagle eye
<Slart> !paste | Starwiz
<ubottu> Starwiz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pokshun> Odd: I see. so anytime I want to share a file WITH windows I should place it in the /media/disk-x/ directory, and then this data will appear in Windows under drive E. Simiarly, if I want to share anything WITH Ubuntu I should place it under Drive E in windows, and it'll appear under /media/disk-x/ in Ubuntu. Correct?
<Starwiz> kk
<ivi_> when transfering files with rsync, I can't use my ubuntu anymore: i.e. I can't create new processes! Xorg Log tells me: AUDIT: Sat Aug 16 17:15:19 2008: 5219 X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<plouffe> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Odd-rationale> Pokshun: yes, that is the idea
<Slart> Starwiz: sorry.. that's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pokshun> Odd: Thanks!
<devius> my fellow friends, i have a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<plouffe> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<candive> Hi all, unable to delete trash. checked permissions. where do i go to delete please. I do not know where ~is.
<Starwiz> Slart:   http://pastebin.com/m184bf1f9
<droopsta915> frybye: i did a search but file cannot be found
<Slart> candive: ~/.local/ somewhere, I think
<Odd-rationale> candive: ~ == /home/<yourusername>
<gilda> candive:  ~ is your home
<Slart> candive: ah.. sorry didn't read the whole question.. I need coffee =)
<songq> hi
<candive> wow thanks everyone
<plouffe> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blackbinary_> how can i see all the drives on my system via CLI?
<tritium> songq: warning.  Next time it'll be a ban (and you've already ban-evaded)
<sushiX> which is the best mini laptop to run ubuntu ASUS EEZEE or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND
<Starwiz> slart: http://pastebin.com/m184bf1f9
<candive> ok I opened places chris
<hwilde> blackbinary_, sudo fdisk -l
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: df -h
<songq> tritium, but the two really are two apps not in repos
<zwt> root@losangeles:/# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<zwt> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<devius> is there anyone out there who can help me with, a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<Slart> Starwiz: I'll take a look and be back
<blackbinary_> hwilde, Odd-rationale, the difference between the 2?
<Sinnerman> how do i prevent nautilus from prepending the string "Link to" to my links/shortcuts? that wasn't what used to happin in gutsy.
<zwt> any idea?
<plouffe> my iPod shows up three times on my file system, but two of the links are empty. How can I remove these zombies? They're not mounted in fstab.
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: df -h shows mounted partions. fdisk -l shows all partitons...
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, kk.
<Starwiz> Ok
<Odd-rationale> df -h will also give the mount point.
<Starwiz> Slart: okk :D
<zwt> root@losangeles:/# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<zwt> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<zwt> any idea?
<sushiX>  which is the best mini laptop to run ubuntu ASUS EEZEE or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND please help  ????????
<devius> wols: hey man could you help me with , a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<earthling> can anyone help with a tftp server problem ? not able to put files into a tftp server... however am able to get file from the server...
<zwt> sushiX: nice question:) I have a wind
<candive> Odd-rationale, I have opened my home folder in file browser
<blackbinary_> I want to have an option to boot XP via grub. I have title / root / chainloader +1, what else do I need?
<Timme> hello
<devius> could you help me with , a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<hodgPODG> I found my issue,  ubuntu was boot the kernel I was using for my slackware install.  Thanks for the help.
<blackbinary_> devius, if it works in kubuntu but not ubuntu its probably a problem with gnome. you could try #gnome
<sushiX> zwt: can you run compiz smoothly on it
<devius> blackbinary: do you advise me to go to the #gnome channel
<blackbinary_> devius, I would try there along with here.
<devius> blackbinary_: do you advise me to go to the #gnome channel
<zwt> sushiX: I have xp on it
<Odd-rationale> candive: the trash is located in ~/.local/share/Trash
<devius> blackbinary_: thank you
<Slart> Starwiz: yes, you're using the nvidia driver.. and I don't see any errors in that file
<blackbinary_> I want to have an option to boot XP via grub. I have title / root / chainloader +1, what else do I need?
<onthefence928> does ubuntu support the latest version of OSS?
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: isn't the #gnome channel on another network?
<sushiX> zwt: Dual boot anyways how is wind's performance
<Slart> Starwiz: I have to go help the wife with some domestic stuff.. but ask the channel again.. be sure to mention your card model and that you're running the nvidia driver
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, I haven't been paying attention to it, It may have moved.
<songq> blackbinary_, makeactive
<Odd-rationale> irc.gnome.org or something...
<songq> blackbinary_, root (hdx,y), makeactive, chailoader +1
<blackbinary_> songq, thats not it... whats the most basic possible setup? You'd need root to tell it where xp is, chainloader to get XP's loader going...
<devius> blackbinary_: unfortunately the gnome channel seems to be offline, so ill have to get help from here, do you have any advice for me
<blackbinary_> devius, talk to Odd-rationale, he said it may have moved.
<Odd-rationale> devius: i'm quite sure the #gnome channel is on another network...
<crdlb> irc.gnome.org is right
<crdlb> aka gimpnet
 * Starwiz has a graphics problem (Tries to enable visual effects, screen goes white (GeForce 7150M - nVision))
<devius> ok ill try here first
<songq> blackbinary_, is that it
<blackbinary_> songq ?
<Mr_Kurt> hi anyone can help me? i have an usb hub and today not run, but in windows run
<songq> blackbinary_, root (hdx,y)
<Mr_Kurt> srry for my english
<devius> crdlb: a problem on ubuntu hardy heron with my synaptic touch pad, the funniest thing it works fine with kubuntu???
<blackbinary_> songgq, what about it?
<songq> !tab | blackbinary_
<ubottu> blackbinary_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * Starwiz has a graphics problem (Tries to enable visual effects, screen goes white (NVIDIA GeForce 7150M - nVision))
<Odd-rationale> devius: what is wrong with the touchpad? what doesn't work?
<barbarella> blackbinary_:look from line 39-42 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<songq> forget to use >, and root (hd0,0), e.g.
<blackbinary_> barbarella, for what?
<songq> blackbinary_,
<Starwiz> ﻿/me has a graphics problem (Tries to enable visual effects, screen goes white (NVIDIA GeForce 7150M - nVision))
<barbarella> blackbinary_:boot xp
<Sofisti1> i have ffmpeg problems during slideshow creations no one can help me?
<crdlb> Starwiz: please don't repeat yourself and please don't abuse /me
<blackbinary_> barbarella, nah i had to add it myself.
<songq> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Starwiz> Kk., well do you know how to help?
<Starwiz> :S
<Mr_Kurt> hi anyone can help me? i have an usb hub and today not run, but in windows run correctly... sorry foy my english
<blackbinary_> barbarella,  and I remember it was only 2 or 3 lines, thats why I was wondering. but I think thats it.
<devius> Odd-rationale: ok it has to scroll up and down on the sides when i pass my finger on it, but it dosen't, and the same happens withe the navigation buttoun - it doesent function
<Mr_Kurt> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<songq> blackbinary_, hell, i am right
<filac> could someone assist me with a force unmount on a usb drive ?
<Odd-rationale> devius: first check to see that you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<droopsta915> how can i install tgz files?
<henry> hi
<frybye> hi - whats with the dir "lost + found" that has shown up on a new /media/disk sd-flash disk after I formated it??
<devius> Odd-rationale: ok just a second ill check
<barbarella> droopsta915:first extract them
<Odd-rationale> filac: sudo umount -l /dev/<device> ?
<crdlb> Starwiz: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<HymnToLife> droopsta915: you don't install tgz files, they're just archive files, like ZIPs
<frybye> it is not accessable but seems to take up a fait bit of space..?
<filac> THANKs Ill give it a try
<HymnToLife> they can contain anything
<barbarella> droopsta915:tar -zxf file.tgz or file.tar.gz
<devius> Odd-rationale: installed
<candive> Odd-rationale, home,root,parent,local/share/Trash? Sorry still new at this.
<ivi_> when transfering files with rsync, I can't use my ubuntu anymore: i.e. I can't create new processes! Xorg Log tells me: AUDIT: Sat Aug 16 17:15:19 2008: 5219 X: client 26 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<droopsta915> ok i got it on my desktop
<Odd-rationale> devius: ok. could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Mr_Kurt> how to fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows
<Starwiz> ﻿I have a graphics problem (I try to  to enable visual effects, screen goes white (NVIDIA GeForce 7150M - nVision))
<devius> Odd-rationale: sure
<filac> command not found
<Oli``> Anyone here on the beta nvidia drivers? I've got a kernel update but if I try and use it, X locks up and cries like a baby. Is there a way to compile the kernel gubbins against a different kernel?
<Odd-rationale> candive: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Oli``> (ie the one I'm not using right now)
<ompaul> droopsta915, what do you want to install?
<Mr_Kurt> plzz help
<Odd-rationale> candive: in your home directory, go to View --> show hidden files. you will then see a folder called .local
<devius> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/d4e15d792
<candive> Odd-rational thanks, working on it
<droopsta915> its a math game for my son, would chmod +x<filename> workon these files?
<ompaul> droopsta915, no, what is the package called?
<filac> odd rationale: command was not found for device force unmount
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:what does lsusb say, can it see any device attached to it?
<Odd-rationale> devius: are you sure that is the whole thing?
<Mr_Kurt> no devices on commando lsusb
<droopsta915> MultiplicationStation-0.5.2.tgz
<phlux> What would the advantages be for using Ubuntu over Debian?
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will it preserve all the permissions?
<filac> sudo unmount -l/dev/thx  which is my dirve name for external usb
<guntbert> droopsta915: .tgz is an archive, you will need a shell/commandline to install
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:and you have pluged in a device in the usb hub?
<songq> phlux, well, more ppl is using it,
<Odd-rationale> filac: maybe it is not mounted... also, make sure it is "umount" not "unmount"
<candive> Odd-rational, I found it with your help. Thank You Very Much!
<devius> Odd-rationale: yes im 100% accurate about that
<Zelbinian> Would anyone be able to answer some VirtualBox questions?
<droopsta915> isnt tgz like a zip?
<phlux> Anyone?
<Gregor_> Scorp:Are still there?
<filac> odd rationale: ill try to mount and umount again
<songq> phlux, god damn it, what do you use it for
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: now its not pluged in nothing
<Odd-rationale> devius: you seem to be missing some sections... try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ompaul> droopsta915, it is non trivial,  this is not windows take a look at gcompris
<Gregor_> Scorp:Are you still there?*
<Odd-rationale> devius: then restart X
<doop> what's the difference between kubuntu 8.04 and 8.04.1
<taomaster> hey what's the better Ubuntu o/s  -7 or the new 8 version
<ompaul> droopsta915, and debian-edu which you can get with ubuntu
<devius> Odd-rationale: ok
<barbarella> droopsta915:it's a tar file gziped
<droopsta915> thanx
<ompaul> droopsta915, that file could contain things that break your system
<guntbert> droopsta915: essentially, yes, at first you have to extract it, I suppose you're comfortable at the shell-prompt?
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:can you plug something in?
<devius> Odd-rationale: i get an error   -->   xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<devius>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080816202028
<Gregor_> odd-:I download the ClamAV LiveCD.iso i put this od the CD and noting happen ;/?
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: on hub nothing run, but usb is run correctly
<ompaul> !thirdparty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thirdparty
<ompaul> ubottu, botsnack :-(
<Odd-rationale> devius: that is fine...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack :-(
<Starwiz> ﻿I have a graphics problem (I try to  to enable visual effects, screen goes white (NVIDIA GeForce 7150M - nVision))
<Odd-rationale> devius: it will create a new one for you...
<ompaul> droopsta915, click on system administration synaptic and type in education
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:so what's the problem?
<filac> odd rationale: im getting an invalid option --/  amd i typing something wrong ? the drive name is thx
<usser> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<devius> Odd-rationale: ok i understood now
<ompaul> usser, I knew ;-)
<candive> Odd-rationale, when I try to delete contents of trash it duplicates or reproduces itself??? virus?
<alex^> i seem to be getting segfaults on xen while trying to run apache, mysql, upgrade.rc-d, on ubuntu 8.04 - ive read around and its said to remove libc6-686 and install libc6-xen which ive done, but im still getting segfaults, can anyone give me any tips?
<devius> Odd-rationale: so after this msg i restart X
<filac> odd rational: Im typing as follows sudo umount -l/dev/thx
<usser> ompaul, :)
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: usb hub dont run on ubuntu from yesterday, but its run on windows
<Odd-rationale> candive: do shift+delete. to completely del.
<Odd-rationale> candive: if you press del, it moves the file to trash
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:how do you know if there are any devices pluged in?
<devius> Odd-rationale: so after this msg i restart X ???
<phlux> What would the advantages be for using Ubuntu over Debian?
<Odd-rationale> filac: you forfgot the space. "sudo umount -l /dev/<device>
<sysdoc> Recode gives me this output ' Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'. Anyone know a work around for this error?
<Odd-rationale> devius: yes, logging out is the easiest way to restart X
<songq> !debian > phlux
<ubottu> phlux, please see my private message
<phlux> oh
<songq> don't wish they will tell you debian is powerful than ubuntu, hehe
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: i dont understand your question
<candive> Odd-rationale, do I delete the folders in trash called "files, info"? I was able to delete the contents
<Odd-rationale> candive: everything in the trash is safe to delete.
<armrp> does ati crossfire work fine with linux?
<chicha> hola
<candive> Odd-rationale, excellent Thank You again.
<tritium> !es | chicha
<ubottu> chicha: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<devius> i restarted X and now what?
<usser> armrp, no
<barbarella> Mr_Kurt:how do you know if a usb hub doesn't work when there is nothing plugged in.
<chicha> gracias y perdona no lo sabia
<Odd-rationale> devius: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file again?
<tritium> chicha: :)
<Odd-rationale> !es | chicha
<ubottu> chicha: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usser> armrp, ati support is virtually nonexistent on linux their drivers suck although getting better
<Odd-rationale> oops
<venger> whats the default locale setting for english language during that the normal install chooses - en-us.UTF8, en-us or en-us.ISO-8859-15?  (doing an expert install right now)
<devius> Odd-rationale: sure
<blackbinary_> I have an external harddrive I want mounted to /external on boot, how can I do this?
<BlueAidan> every time I install something with synaptic now, it goes zombie after ldconfig runs.
<Chousuke> venger: UTF-8
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: man fstab
<venger> Chousuke, thanks for the confirmation
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: lsusb dont show a conected device, but mouse and hd dont run
<songq> Odd-rationale, man, man can do what
<candive> Odd-rationale, would you believe they were deleted but have now reappeared??
<usser> blackbinary_, create the directory external and then depending on the filesystem on the harddrive add a record to /etc/fstab
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, yea i know to edit the fstab, but I did that once, and it didn't work apparently.
<candive> Locked
<devius> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/d652d9a37
<Zelbinian> What's a good program for video conferencing in Ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> candive: that is fine... those folders keep track of things...
<usser> Zelbinian, skype, ekiga
<chicha> a ver
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, heres my line /dev/sdc1       /external ntfs-3g  defaults  0   0
<chicha> alguien me puede decir donde estan los canales en español
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, its ntfs so that part is right at least
<Odd-rationale> devius: is it working right now?
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: does /external exists?
<tritium> chicha: #ubuntu-es
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale yep
<devius> Odd-rationale: wow, its fixed
<Zelbinian> Thanks usser
<Buyydee> Hello. Is there a way to increase the maximum volume without having cracky sound due to gain increase?
<usser> blackbinary_, what happens when u do sudo mount -a
<devius> Odd-rationale: thanks a lot dude
<chicha> gracias
<Odd-rationale> blackbinary_: i think there is instructions in !ntfs
<blackbinary_> Odd-rationale, usser, nevermind I found the problem.
<songq> tritium, a police here? er?
<candive> Odd-rationale, I meant the files I deleted in the Trash magically reappeared. Wierd
<Odd-rationale> candive: the files and info foldrs?
<onthefence928> what's the best sound driver for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> folders
<Buyydee> onthefence928: alsa
<onthefence928> buyydee: so ubuntu doesn't support OSS as well?
<Buyydee> onthefence928: though it's far from good, don't expect too much
<tritium> ompaul: of course it does
<Mr_Kurt> barbarella: are you here?
<Buyydee> onthefence928: compatibility is better for alsa with most programmes
<tritium> songq: excuse me?
<onthefence928> i see
<Von> test
<webtoe> onthefence928: oss is pretty old. ALSA does provide backwards compatibility for OSS I think
<candive> Odd-rationale, I think I understand now they are only .ini files ThankYou
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it possible to ssh to a remote host behind NAT firewall without access to the firewall?
<Odd-rationale> candive: ok
<songq> tritium, then you are a world police, just joking, coz it is a worldwide channel, not at all
<onthefence928> i just read an article about how the latest OSS is better than alsa
<tritium> songq: ubuntu provides channels for all languages.  There is no discrimination.
<webtoe> chuy_max: no, the firewall needs to pass the packets on
<Odd-rationale> chuy_max: no, you need to enable port forwarding on the firewall
<ompaul> tritium, ? I think I know
<songq> tritium, no, you get me wrong, i mean you admin rules here
<tritium> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> tritium, <tritium> ompaul: of course it does
<ompaul> tritium, pm
<tritium> ompaul: oops, sorry (tab-completion)
<ompaul> ok
<songq> tritium, some country like to be a world police, ppl know it
<Gregor_> How to install ClamAV?
<tritium> songq: stay on topic, please
<ianm_> what is going on.... libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.9-3ubuntu4) but 2.12.9-4ubuntu3 is to be installed
<isharis> I cannot mount a volume, the detail says "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown"
<songq> Gregor_, sudo apt-get whatyouwant
<ubuntu_567> hi All
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will it preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<CTho> how hard is it to get 2.6.26 in 8.10?
<chuy_max> Odd-rationale, webtoe meeh, I have no access to the firewall, a plugin for amsn to create some kind of virtual ssh would be interesting (with RSA cryptography or something)
<isharis> Asad_N: I cannot mount a volume, the detail says  $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown
<ubuntu_567> m having some problem with my sound system
<songq> isharis, fsck
<Slart> isharis: use ntfsfix on the volume
<ubuntu_567> m not able to listen anything ...may be its not configure properly
<isharis> ok, thnx
<sushiX>  which is the best mini laptop to run ubuntu ASUS EEZEE or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND please help  ????????
<ubuntu_567> please help me solve the problem
<isharis> Slart: with sudo?
<webtoe> chuy_max: I'm not sure what you want to do? NAT makes ssh impossilbe without the firewall passing on ssh packets
<Slart> sushiX: the best laptop is always the one coming out next month
<nekorbin> Hey everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and am trying to update it but getting "Authentication failed
<nekorbin> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."  Thinking I need to update the reposotory key file maybe?  Any advice on this?
<usser> isharis, force mount and then unmount cleanly
<ubuntu_567> can nyone please tell me whatz the command to see which soundcard is installed
<Slart> isharis: yes.. sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2  or whatever device it is
<Shujah> ubuntu_567, go to menu > sys > pref > sounds and test the different options there !alsa!
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_567: lspci
<ubuntu_567> thanx
<isharis> Slart: it says command not found
<Slart> isharis: ok.. install ntfsprogs first
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Slart> isharis: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will tar archive preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<chuy_max> webtoe, yes, but through msn network (that acts as a server) you could send data to another PC couldn't you?
<mortuis99> does anyone use Off The Record messing and can tell me how to get the latest version.  the one in synaptic is the older version Thanks
<isharis> k
<mortuis99> messaging
<Slart> mortuis99: I use it.. but I think I'm using the one in the repos without any problems
<webtoe> chuy_max: hmm, you mean to encapsulate the ssh packets in the msn protocol? You could but you might as well just do that with http (which msn uses to get through firewalls)
<webtoe> chuy_max: but it requires the machien the other end to know that the packets are encapsualted
<isharis> Slart: It says volume is corrupt, run chkdsk :|
<mortuis99> im having a problem where the ver i am using is not liking longer messages
<guntbert> matlab: please have a look in the manpages for tar: man tar
<nekorbin> Anyone have a sec to help me with updating ubuntu 6.10
<Mr_Kurt> how to fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows
<ubuntu_567> to be precise i have gOS installed ...n i think its based on ubuntu
<webtoe> chuy_max: ultimately you're right. Most things are possible. But MSN protocol isn't really suitable (nor is http) as ssh is a conection oriented protocol unlike http or msn
<matlab> guntbert, I was actually on this website: http://asis.epfl.ch/GNU.SYS/tar-1.13/tar_2.html , which is pretty good.  I would just like to verify
<casdf> hi; can i get dual screen with different y resolutions? right now its coercing my laptop display into ...x1280 and its only ...x800
<Slart> isharis: hmm.. ok.. never had ntfsfix fail me before.. I don't know if fsck can do ntfs.. give it a try.. if not I guess you'll have to boot windows and run chkdsk from there
<ubuntu_567> kernel version i s2.6.22-14-generic
<isharis> Slart: ahh :(((
<isharis> Slart: damn windows. :@
<filac> odd rationale: I received a device not found. Unplugged my usb drive and plugged it back in and cannot mount it
<filac> unable to mount the volume thx
<casdf> also; i thought hardy heron, or perhaps even the one before this, was supposed to make dualscreening trivial
<Slart> isharis: nah.. you can't really blame windows for this..
<ubuntu_567> is there any specific command that ll show me the soundcard available in my sytem
<isharis> Slart: What could be the reason?
<sushiX> Slart: na i wanted to know which laptop has no driver problems and runs fine with ubuntu
<Slart> ubuntu_567: cat /proc/asound/cards
<isharis> How do I force mount?
<ubuntu_567> thanx @slart
<djGreenBuds> xchat: Depends: xchat-common (=2.8.4-0buntu7) but 2.806-0~getdeb1 is to be installed
<djGreenBuds> E: Broken Packages
<Slart> isharis: I think you can just add a -f to the command line
<djGreenBuds> wtf
<nekorbin> Plz IM me if can help with repo key update question in Ubuntu 6.10
<Mr_Kurt> how can i fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows
<devius> anyone,  is there a way to boost the overall output sound from my soundcard????
<Nixk490> i need help with resize2fs
<isharis> Slart: Can you tell me the complete command. I had never mount any device through terminal.
<Nixk490> can anyone help?
<djGreenBuds> devius: system volume on the top bar?
<Slart> sushiX: now why didn't you say so from the beginning =).. there are so many models out there.. try to find a model you think is nice and google for manufacturer+model+ubuntu.. or try it with a live cd at the store
<webtoe> devius: No, Linux will give you the utmost you can shove out the card. The card has only a certain amount of power from it.
<Slart> isharis: it's "sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>".. mountpoint is usually a folder in /media but it doesn't have to be
<webtoe> devius: with many cards you'll notice, if you put all the sliders up to the top sounds will be distorted. This is linux pushing the card a little further than it should
<marvin> hi
<marvin> germanẞ
<marvin> ?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_567> @slart ,,,i got something like ICH4 - intel 82801DB-ICH4 .....its saying unknown codec ar irq 0
<Slart> isharis: then there are a gazillion switches and stuff you can use..
<usser> isharis, ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /external -o force
<guntbert> matlab: iirc you must use some switches to preserve permissions and owners
<Nixk490> so can anyone help me
<Nixk490> i need help with resize2fs
<ubuntu_567> how to configure that soundcard for this OS?
<webtoe> Nixk490: you need to explain what you're trying to do
<devius>  djGreenBuds: i accesed the whole panel and increased the sound, played a specific song that i had played on windows with the original realtek driver installed, and the results were a higher sound
<guntbert> matlab: but i don't remember exactly
<devius> webtoe>: i accesed the whole panel and increased the sound, played a specific song that i had played on windows with the original realtek driver installed, and the results were a higher sound
<usser> isharis,  force  Force  the mounting even if the NTFS logfile is unclean. The logfile will be uncon‐ditionally cleared. Use this option with caution and for your own responsibility.
<isharis> usser: doesn't work
<usser> isharis, what does it say?
<Odd-rationale> devius: try increasing the PCM
<Nixk490> i need to resive my main drive to 18gb
<sushiX> Slart: i am plannin to go for  a netbook ie ASUS EEZEE or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND so any idea which is the best
<isharis> usser: Please type 'ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<Mr_Kurt> how can i fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows
<Gregor_> hmm.. how to install ClamAV LiveCD?
<devius> Odd-rationale: i did that
<Nixk490> resize*
<djGreenBuds> devius: not too familiar myself, sorry
<Slart> sushiX: I haven't had the pleasure to try either one.. check the forums
<isharis> usersam: ohhh wait.
<devius> djGreenBuds: its okay
<sushiX> Slart: ok thanx a lot
<isharis> usser: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda6/': Not a directory
<isharis> :S
<devius> Odd-rationale: but still
<usser> isharis, probably mistyped the command, do u know your /dev name? does the mountpoint exist?
<webtoe> devius: There are a couple of things here. 1.) Your media player may be artificially increasing the volume (vlc can do this) or 2.) the windows driver is increasing the volume above what Linux thinks the card can do
<Slart> isharis: lose the /
<djGreenBuds> anybody know why xchat is f'n up?
<Slart> isharis: just /dev/sda6
<djGreenBuds> xchat: Depends: xchat-common (=2.8.4-0buntu7) but 2.806-0~getdeb1 is to be installed
<Nixk490> i need to resize my main partition to 18gb so i can daul-boot
<djGreenBuds> E: Broken Packages
<usser> isharis, yep typo
<isharis> usser: fuse: failed to access mountpoint external: No such file or directory
<Nixk490> canyone
<devius> webtoe: so what sould i do to get the right amount of ssound
<usersam> isharis, I fixed it with gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<Slart> isharis: you have to create the mountpoint first
<Zelbinian> Does anyone know how I can figure out what port something is trying to access in Ubuntu so I can configure my router's NAT?
<usser> isharis, forget /external mount to /mnt
<isharis> Slart: I have the mountpoint in /media
<webtoe> Nixk490: are you not just using the unbuntu installer? I'm no expert but I thought it helped with resizing. I'm not the best to ask about this. Have you googled as this should be a common problem?
<bazhang> ubuntu_567, that is gos?
<isharis> ohh, it worked
<isharis> i beleieve
<devius> Odd-rationale: you got any advice for me
<isharis> ohh :O
<isharis> it deleted all my previous mounts
<Odd-rationale> devius: idk...
<isharis> :|
<devius> Odd-rationale: its okay, thanx anyway
<webtoe> devius: it depends. If all your sliders on Linux are up (You need to check the PCM as well as the main sound) then maybe using vlc will allow you to increase the volume
<byte_slave> hello everyone!
<ubuntu_567> yes @baz
<guntbert> isharis: it didnt delete them, just hide
<ubuntu_567> its based on ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu_567, then /join #gos
<devius> webtoe: all sliders are up, so ill try downloading vlc now
<bazhang> ubuntu_567, this is ubuntu support, not ubuntu-based.
<Joe_le_fourbe> Bonjour
<isharis> guntbert: how do I reset?
<isharis> :|
<bazhang> !fr | Joe_le_fourbe
<ubottu> Joe_le_fourbe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<djGreenBuds> is there an easy to install IRC client for 8.4?
<djGreenBuds> xchat issues
<Odd-rationale> djGreenBuds: xchat
<isharis> djGreenBuds: Konqurer
<djGreenBuds> xD
<guntbert> isharis: sudo umount /media
<ubuntu_567> @baz...tell me watz the diff? m new to all these...
<Odd-rationale> djGreenBuds: pidgin is preinstalled
<djGreenBuds> tyvm fellaz
<isharis> Konversation*
<djGreenBuds> oh shit
<bazhang> ubuntu_567, that is not supported here
<djGreenBuds> pidgin is a client?
<djGreenBuds> <- retard
<usersam> ubuntu_567 ask in #debian ..
<FloodBot1> djGreenBuds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webtoe> devius: This may just be a driver thing. The makers of the windows driver will know exactly what the card will handle whereas the Linux driver has to take an educated guess or let the hardware decide. So it may not be much better
<bazhang> djGreenBuds, no cursing
<Nixk490> i need to resize my main partition to 18gb so i can daul-boot
<ianm_> djGreenBuds: pidgin does IRC yeah
<Mr_Kurt> how can i fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows plzzz help
<tritium> djGreenBuds: watch the foul language, please
<isharis> guntbert: sudo umount: command not found
<byte_slave> i've a strange situation here. if i execute a perl script manually the script executes ok and sends me an email, via cron it cant send email. i checked the logs and it seems to me the email is sent differently either manually or via cron
<byte_slave> the emailclient im using is nail
<djGreenBuds> very sorry :)
<ianm_> ﻿﻿how do you fix apt problems like this http://pastebin.com/m3f652690 ?
<Odd-rationale> djGreenBuds: other good ones includes irssi and weechat
<djGreenBuds> thank you for your help fellas
<ubuntu_567> k
<ubuntu_567> thanx frnds....
<guntbert> isharis: mount
<bazhang> ubuntu_567, that channel is #gos
<webtoe> right I'm going to make some dinner. Speak later...
<isharis> guntbert: still didn't worked
<devius> webtoe: could you approach me again with a different explanation, i didnt really understand you
<Nixk490> anyone know how to resive a partition?????????
<Nixk490> resize*
<guntbert> isharis: was there an error? or a list of mountpoints?
<Odd-rationale> Nixk490: try using gparted
<bazhang> Nixk490, get gparted livecd
<Nixk490> i cant use resize2fc
<bazhang> Nixk490, dont use that
<tritium> Nixk490: then try gparted
<Cannoli> hi, im hvaing some major issues with install, can someone please help me?
<isharis> guntbert: unmount is an unknown command
<Nixk490> ok
<Cannoli> its so bad the live cd wont even boot
<bazhang> Cannoli, md5 the iso
<Cannoli> i got it delivered
<bazhang> Cannoli, then reburn at very low speed
<Cannoli> from the website
<guntbert> isharis: it was 'umount' not 'unmount'
<ivi_> Cannoli: check md5 hash next time
<isharis> guntbert: ohh lol.. ty anyway
<Cannoli> well it was wokring fine before
<bazhang> Cannoli, remove quiet and splash from the boot params to see the errors then
<Cannoli> its just i put it into a new pc
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> just a sec
<Mr_Kurt> how can i fix a problem with usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows plzzz help
<Cannoli> the major error im getting is this
<battlesquid> which way would you recommend to run a script on startup with as little as possible configuration? (the script uses screen to place an irc session in background mode btw)
<Cannoli> Error when installing :
<Cannoli> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<isharis> usser: thanks a lot. fixed it with your help
<usser> isharis, np
<dabbu> is there any way i can make mp3 cd in ubuntu
<tritium> !mp3 | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> dabbu, burn to mp3?
<ianm_> dabbu: just drag mp3s to the burn folder...
<dabbu> yes
<bazhang> dabbu, check the second link above
<dabbu> then that will run on a player ?
<Cannoli> yea
<dabbu> then good
<Cannoli> so thts the error now
<Cannoli> :(
<Kumorigoe> Greetings
<ianm_> ﻿﻿how do you fix apt problems like this http://pastebin.com/m3f652690 ?
<droopsta915> i did the file install in the terminal, the install was completed, but now i dont know how to run the program
<Mr_Kurt> how can i fix a problem with an usb hub?? only on ubuntu, not windows plzzz help
<legend2440> ianm_: try sudo aptitude install <program name>    it sometimes offers solutions that apt-get does not
<mortuis99> is there a way to update the list of files available in synaptic i tried the reload button but it doesnt bring up the newest versins of various apps
<chuy_max> droopsta915, if the app is in the current directory; ./appname
<dabbu> when i insert a pen drive it gets mounted..but when  i remove it does not get unmounted ..and again when i insert the pen drive it does not get mounted..why ?
<Kumorigoe> Can you password protect a folder in Hardy natively?
<devius> webtoe: perfect vlc does the job, thanx a lot man
<bazhang> dabbu, right click safely remove first
<unop> dabbu, you need to eject/unmount the drive first before removing it
<filac> odd rationale: im unable to mount my usb drive that worked fine as of yesterday. My current error is tht its Unable to mount the volume thx.  Any ideas ?
<devius> YEPPY! im solving all the problems on ubuntu today and dumping windows
<ivi_> Kumorigoe: of course, just give it root ownership and chmod 700
<dabbu> ﻿ bazhang: there is no optiion like safely remove in ubuntu
<unop> filac, do you get a more specific error?
<Odd-rationale> filac: what fs?
<dabbu>  ?
<Mr_Kurt> anyone know hot to configure usb ports again? maybe this form to fix problems with usb hub
<Starwiz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NThK_lYOsqQ&feature=related
<Kumorigoe> ivi: And how might I do that?
<ivi_> Kumorigoe: or only 700 with your user, if you mean pw-protect against other users
<ianm_> legend2440: that worked, thanks!
<Kumorigoe> Single usetr
<Starwiz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NThK_lYOsqQ&feature=related
<Starwiz> Rawfl, UBER wow freakout
<Kumorigoe> Er..user
<droopsta915> chuy_max: i have the folder on the desktop i see the folder in the var/games also what should i do?
<bazhang> Starwiz, stop
<unop> !ot | Starwiz
<ubottu> Starwiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ivi_> Kumorigoe: against who do you want it to be unreadable? people who use your accountname or people who have different accountnames on your machine?
<Cannoli> anyone?
<filac> cannot mount volume details included $logfile indicates unclean shutdown failed to mount
<dabbu> can i make pen drive to unmount automatically when i remove it
<scamboy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Odd-rationale> filac: is it a windows partitions?
<filac> fs its a fat32 drive
<alnagde> hi
<Kumorigoe> Basically, what I want is a password dialog to pop up upon opening the folder.
<Mr_Kurt> anyone know hot to configure usb ports again? maybe this form to fix problems with usb hub
<alnagde> where this room any country ??
<filac> Odd rationale: yes
<unop> filac, it doesn't appear to be a FAt32 volume .. that error indicates it is an NTFS volume
<chuy_max> droopsta915, well, what is the problem?
<djGreenBuds> cheers!
<dabbu> ﻿an i make pen drive to unmount automatically when i remove it
<unop>  filac, sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs and run ntfsfix on the device
<dabbu> c﻿an i make pen drive to unmount automatically when i remove it
<name_name> sup #ubuntu
<unop> dabbu, to safely remove a drive .. right click on it and choose eject
<bazhang> dabbu, no
<Odd-rationale> filac: the easiest/safest way would be to boot into windows and then shutdown cleanly...
<name_name> sup #ubuntu
<droopsta915> chuy_maxi cant ge the file to run
<dabbu> ok then............so very less option here
<filac> Odd this is a machine with only Ubuntu on it
<filac> no windows
<freeflowcauvery> where would i be able to find grub.conf in ubuntu 7.04? i tried looking in /boot/grub but cant seem to find it
<Odd-rationale> filac: btw, as a hint, you can use TAB to autocomplete nicks... e.g. Odd-<tab>
<name_name> I have a question, how can I make a user account that clears after a reboot
<Odd-rationale> filac: oh, sorry, i thought you said it was a windows partitions...
<Kumorigoe> Or, alternatively, is there a program that I can use to pw protect folders on a single root username?
<chuy_max> freeflowcauvery, maybe you don't have it
<chuy_max> freeflowcauvery, I don't
<name_name> Kumorigoe that's built in
<filac> Odd Rationale: its a windows formatted external USB drive
<thealflex> How can i configure kubuntu to start with kde 4.1 and not with 4.0.3?
<Kumorigoe> name_name: how can I do that?
<chuy_max> freeflowcauvery, aren't you looking for menu.lst ?
<freeflowcauvery> chuy_max, that was the other file that i was going to nano...hold up let me take a look. thanks though
<gleyve> I'm Tired of nm-applet asking for password to Keyring
<Odd-rationale> filac: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L)
<Mr_Kurt> anyone know hot to configure usb ports again? maybe this form to fix problems with usb hub
<fbianconi> fsck.vfat!
<fbianconi> !fsck.vfat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.vfat
<hitman> help
<dabbu> what is ajunta and how it works
<fbianconi> !dosfsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosfsck
<Odd-rationale> !info ajunta | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Package ajunta does not exist in hardy
<name_name> Kumorigoe http://www.tomatarium.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/cryptkeeper.html
<freeflowcauvery> chuy_max, thanks....i was quick to pose the question without sufficient poking around :) thx regardless
<Odd-rationale> !info anjunta | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Package anjunta does not exist in hardy
<juhix> I have a problem with the wi-fi connection's settings. I have to manually configure (change the password), because it always reverts to the old one
<dabbu> not the answer i was looking for
<juhix> Every time I boot I mean
<Odd-rationale> dabbu: it is a program to develop programs for gnome... anyways...
<dabbu> does not exit in hardy so i cant use it
<usser> !anjuta | dabbu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta
<Odd-rationale> sorry i could find the info...
<mahesh_> help>> wat package should i have to open .rar
<Odd-rationale> !info anjuta | dabbu
 * usser hm
<ubottu> dabbu: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<mahesh_> help>> wat package should i have to open .rar
<Odd-rationale> there we go
<dabbu> what tpe of programme
<usser> mahesh_, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Odd-rationale> dabbu: and IDE
<dabbu> ok thanks
<mahesh_> ussef>> ok let me try
<chuy_max> freeflowcauvery, you are welcome
<filac> odd rational: the results from sudo fdisk -l
<dabbu> so it works with gcc and g++ or it has its own compiler
<name_name> ***raise your hand if your are not a newbie***
<filac> system for the ecternal drive is hpfs/ntfs
 * name_name waits
<usser> dabbu, its just an editor it can work with a variety of compilers interpreters
<freeflowcauvery> how do you know when you're not a newbie name_name
<dabbu> ﻿usser: for example..........
<name_name> freeflowcauvry... -__-
<name_name> touche
<Odd-rationale> filac: try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> -o force"
<usser> dabbu, i've never used it but i suppose it can do java, haskell perl, php etc
<oneju> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn
<filac> unop" how do I run ntfsfix on the device ? its now installed
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lordleemo> name_name: We are all newbies we learn new things each and every day
<usser> dabbu, just like almost any other editor on linux
<dabbu> ﻿usser: ok
<Odd-rationale> filac: where <device> and <mountpoint> are the correct device and mount point
<VipOrX> name_name:  if you have a question, just ask it, someone will help
<bazhang> oneju, /join #ubuntu-cn
<dabbu> ﻿usser: which one you prefer nano or vi
<name_name> k
<Thurston> hi. my live cd boots up, but when it comes time to log into the "ubuntu" user, it starts to load up, then goes right back to the login screen
<mahesh_> ussef>> it is not available dude
<droopsta915> chuy_max: i found the problem, ImportError: No module named wx
<mahesh_> ussef>> it is not available dude
<MrElendig> droopsta915: install wxpython
<mahesh_> ussef>> i mean the unrar-nonfree is not available
<usser> dabbu, thats a trick question eh? i use nano, cause im too lazy to learn vi, but its highly recommended that u do learn it :)
<droopsta915> is in in the apps installs?
<mahesh_> ussef>> any other package????
<name_name> I was wonder how to run a ubuntu system that would boot into the ram disk or swap form an image on the hdd so that whenever it was rebooted it would revert to a certain state.
<Thurston> does anyone think that they can help me?
<name_name> using xubuntu
<ubuntu_567> hi ALL
<filac> odd rationale: what do I use for mountpoint ?
<name_name> Thurston: wut the deal?
<Odd-rationale> filac: the mount point of the deivice
<dabbu> ﻿usser: no used to use vi but in ubuntu for some reason when i use arrow  keys it wirtes a b c and d so its not working properly here so i am swuthing to nano..is my dicision good
<filac> Odd rationale : for device i use the drive name and mountpoint is what ? the drive letter ?
<Odd-rationale> dabbu: use hjkl instead
<Thurston> i downloaded and burned the new live cd, and when it goes to the ubuntu log in screen, it will load up some, maybe go to the desktop, but then goes right back to the login screen
<dabbu> ﻿Odd-rationale: hjkl another editor .....
<usser> dabbu, did u try vim
<dabbu> ﻿usser: no
<name_name> Thurston: you just trying or wanna install?
<Odd-rationale> filac: the mount point, usually found in /media/
<Thurston> both. i want to dual boot with xp
<MrElendig> dabbu: easy to solve, there are 200 pages on it on google
<usser> dabbu, give it a shot, its pretty good
<Odd-rationale> dabbu: you are supposed to use hjkl instead of the arrow keys in vi
<name_name> Thurston: already have XP on the machine, yes?
<Thurston> yes
<dabbu> ﻿Odd-rationale:how to do that ?
<VipOrX> name_name:  have you tried the LiveCD?
<Odd-rationale> dabbu: h==left, j==up, k==down, l=left
<filac> odd rationale: so my command line should read ?  " "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/thx /media/ -o force"
<Odd-rationale> oops
<Odd-rationale> filac: no
<gnlnx> dabbu: j == down, k==up
<dabbu> usser:vim is working preety well.thanks..i had not used it
<Odd-rationale> Gnea: ye correct, sorry...
<Odd-rationale> oops
<gnlnx> dabbu: l == right :)
<Odd-rationale> gnlnx: i meant
<name_name> ViPorX: I love liveCDs but they don't have custom configrations when they boot up (read restricted formats)
<gnlnx> Odd-rationale: I had to open vi to make sure I was confused for a bit :)
<Odd-rationale> filac: what folders do you have in /media?
<Thurston> crap. i  have to go to a wedding. i'll be back late to try n figure tihs out, hopefully someone will be on to help me out
<dabbu> ﻿gnlnx: i can't press esc and then h j kl for moving everytime
<VipOrX> you can install packages using the LiveCD, do all custimazations, etc...   it just install stuffs to a special memory FS
<Thurston> thanks for tryin guys, peace
<Odd-rationale> gnlnx: i got it all backwards... :/
<name_name> Thurston: when you see the ubuntu disc boot up you should be about to install from the first splash screen, just choose install instead of run and install or something like that
<name_name> lol
<dabbu> i just tried vim and its working perfectly
<dabbu> i had problem when i was using vi
<name_name> VipOrX: links?
<filac> odd rationale: i have cdrom and cdrom0
<gnlnx> dabbu: I use gvim since I work mostly in gnome and don't usually run vi/vim on console
<Odd-rationale> filac: ok try this. "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/thx /mnt -o force"
<dabbu> ﻿gnlnx:how does gvim works
<ganymede> is there a way to make it so that if i type a URL into the alt+f2 dialog, then it launches that URL via firefox? on gentoo, this seems to be the default behavior, but not in ubuntu
<gnlnx> dabbu: it's vim on a window
<gnlnx> nothing special
<Odd-rationale> filac: then browse to the /mnt directory and see if you can see the files...
<MrElendig> dabbu: gvim is vim with a gtk gui
<VipOrX> just download the Ubuntu install ISO, and instead of installing, use the option "try Ubuntu without making any changes"   This will boot the Install CD and you can then install as many packages as you want using apt-get and customize all week... depending on amount of RAM
<dabbu> ﻿gnlnx:so it is gui of vim
<name_name> VipOrX: I've install stuff with liveCDs before but that goes into the RAM, duh. I what I need to for the system to boot up with restricted formats installed, let the user make a mess, then reboot and have it back to how it was
<kbrosnan> ganymede: works for me http://google.com
<gnlnx> dabbu: yeah...like MrElendig said
<misterecs81> I'm having unknown issues with my Sound Device under Hardy . . . can someone help me troubleshoot it? I get sound SOMETIMES, but not others . . . very confusing.
<dabbu> ok
<VipOrX> name_name:  Oh I see what you are saying
<dabbu> ﻿gnlnx:so how i will install it
<usser> name_name, do u want user to be able to install package or are u just setting up a kiosk-like station?
<name_name> kiosk station
<ricardo_> ei como vou para o ubuntu br??
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gnlnx> dabbu: try typing gvim in console...it might be installed already
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:did you fix your driver issue ?
<gnlnx> dabbu: if not installed you can find it on Synaptic
<ubuntu_567> @alraune...no
<dabbu> ﻿gnlnx:no its showing to install vim-gnome,vim-gtk,vim-tiny,vim-nox...which one i should install
<ubuntu_567> still having the same prob
<qr> dabbu: vim-gnome for gvim
<usser> name_name, then set it up as u wish, disable sudo and create a restricted user, then setup this user's environment. After u done tar.gz his home directory and then on system startup just extract this archive into his home directory
<ubuntu_567> trying to google out ...
<Odd-rationale> filac: did that work?
<dabbu> ok i will try it now qr
<gnlnx> dabbu: like qr said
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:that was the canon, if rember right ?
<Cannoli> can anyone help me with this error
<Cannoli> Error when installing :
<Cannoli> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ubuntu_567> m using gOS and my soundcard is intel 82801DB-ICH
<t4m1n0_> cd /home/joze/ucenje/Programiranje
<usser> name_name, so u basically saved all his settings in that tar.gz archive and any change he makes will be overwritten when u extract that archive on startup
<name_name> usser: like this? http://caffeinefueled.com/posts/building-an-internet-kiosk-with-ubuntu
<usser> name_name, look at /etc/rc.local it allows to run commands on startup
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:sry, i tired to figure out somenones printer, maybe got it wrong - anyhow, shall i help with sound ?
<ganymede> kbrosnan: it works if i write the http:// beforehand, but in gentoo, works withouth the http as well, if i just type in "google.com", it will pop up google.com in a firefox
<t4m1n0_> Does anyone know where is pidgin's chat log ?
<ubuntu_567> sure, plz help me@alraune
<fingerz> anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one.
<qr> t4m1n0_: it should tell you somewhere in the options.
<fingerz> ?
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:checking your s-card, mom
<usser> name_name, yes exactly except for the kde part i dunno why it insists on using kde gnome does just fine, but backup and restore scripts there are exactly what i meant
<ubuntu_567> k
<Cannoli> anyone?
<name_name> usser: thanks bunches
 * name_name glomps usser
<name_name> lawl
<usser> name_name, i guess its for that kiosktool but u can lock down gnome just as much granted its gonna be a bit harder :)
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:hda probably, notebook or desktop ?
<barbarella> Cannoli:you get this error when installing ubuntu?
<alraune> !ask |cannoli
<ubottu> cannoli: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<teevee> zdravim, je tu nejaky cech ktery by mi pomohl? sry for my language...
<fingerz> ﻿t4m1n0_: ~/.purple/logs/*
<battlesquid> which way would you recommend to run a script on startup with as little as possible configuration? (the script uses screen to place an irc session in background mode btw)
<ubuntu_567> acer notebook
<qr> battlesquid: call the script from /etc/rc.local
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: which acer notebook?.. there's a lot of them and what exactly is your problem?
<fingerz> help....anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one (ATI Radeon )?
<Cannoli> sorry, im getting this error Error when installing : /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try and boot the live cd, can someone help me get past it? ive tried different meathods off google but i just end up with a blinking cursor
<ubuntu_567> @indy...m having some prob with audio..no audio output
<ompaul> !cz | teevee
<ubottu> teevee: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: ok... you also hve a problem w/ answering a question,..
<battlesquid> qr ok thanks i'll try that
<ubuntu_567> when i tried the command aplay -l it says no soundcards found
<speener> what's the name of that app that sets gnome settings on kde apps?
<speener> or gtk
<kbrosnan> ganymede: so the possiblities are that gentoo and ubuntu have different vesions of the program that provides alt + f2, gentoo has a patch that is not upstreamed or there is a pref (maybe in gconf-editor)
<gnlnx> speener: gconf?
<misterecs81> I'm having unknown issues with my Sound Device under Hardy . . . can someone help me troubleshoot it? I get sound SOMETIMES, but not others . . . very confusing.
<alraune> !who|﻿ubuntu_567:
<ubottu> ﻿ubuntu_567:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<droopsta915> where can i get wxpython ?
<ubuntu_567> @indy ..m a newbie to all this things....plz cooperate
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: isn't GOS based on 7.10?
<droopsta915> or a commandto get it?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: being new isn't an excuse for ignorance, i asked a simple question, you choos to ignore it, figure it out yourself
<cybertek> hey
<alraune> ﻿IndyGunFreak: lets check it...
<speener> gnlnx: if you run a kde app on gnome, font sizes and such are set 2 kde...there's an app, which name i can't remember, that sets those settings to match gnome
<l3d> is there a way when starting a app with the term to have the term close with OUT killing the app also
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:open a terminal, uname- r                                ,result ?
<magnetron> l3d, use alt+f2 to launch the app
<gnlnx> speener: oh...sorry I don't know
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: actually, lsb_release -a would probably tell you better.
<jtaji> l3d: nohup
<speener> anyone?
<ubuntu_567> !alraune 2.6.22-14-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<misterecs81> I'm having unknown issues with my Sound Device under Hardy . . . can someone help me troubleshoot it? I get sound SOMETIMES, but not others . . . very confusing.
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567:thx, open a terminal, uname- a                                ,result ?
<Zelbinian> I realize you guys are Ubuntu support, not Ekiga support, but would someone be able to help me out?
<cybertek> can anyone help me? I'm trying to compile apache but it says checking "LinuxThreads"... "Not found" ... I then tried to set LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4  and re-run the configure script but now nothing works, not even rm! (rm output) rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> !ask | Zelbinian
<ubottu> Zelbinian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> Zelbinian, you can also ask in #ekiga they may be helpful
<blabbah> Is it possible to mount a "root.disk" from a wubi install from a livecd?
<Zelbinian> Basically, trying to get port forwarding to work.
<blabbah> I need access to the files
<gleyve> anybody here have Google-earth on ubuntu ?
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567: uname   -a                                ,result ?
<armrp> my sound card isnt working, it was working before, but it just kinda quit
<Sarge_TJ> hey, how can delete a directory with all it's contents in terminal? I know I'm able to do it by first emptying the folder with 'rm /foldername/*' and then 'rmdir' the folder, but is there any way to do it with one command?
<alraune> ﻿gleyve:yup
<kbrosnan> Sarge_TJ: rm -r
<gilda> Sarge_TJ: rm - R
<fingerz> !gleyve: yep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gleyve: yep
<IndyGunFreak> gleyve: easiest place to get it, is medibuntu
<fbianconi> alraune: he said 2.6.22-14-generic
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gilda> Sarge_TJ: sorry typo  rm -R
<ubuntu_567> @alraune: Linux mylaptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Suc Oct ... GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux....i cud not copy it from console .i've to type it..hence so  much time
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:alsamixer installed
<misterecs81> I'm having unknown issues with my Sound Device under Hardy . . . can someone help me troubleshoot it? I get sound SOMETIMES, but not others . . . very confusing.
<armrp> alraune: what?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: can you tell me the output of lsb_release -a
<blabbah> is there a wubi channel?
<ubuntu_567> @indy ....one min
<Sarge_TJ> thanks, i almost had it, tried rmdir -r... :)
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, rm -rf /food/ will take out everything below food and food
<evinlort> how can i install amule under Ubuntu 8.04
<blabbah> how do I mount a virtual disk from linux?
<Flannel> blabbah: No, theres a forum though.  Are you trying to migrate from wubi to a real install? or what?
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, make sure you tyepe the directory
<gnlnx> gleyve: yes
<armrp> alraune: i have alsa-utils installed
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_567: with a mouse you can copy from terminal  (left marks, right button >copy  ) you're right with me pm you
<ubuntu_567> @indy.....No LSB module are available....Distributor ID:ubuntu, Description: Ubuntu 7.10, Release 7.10 Codename gutsy
<Sarge_TJ> ompaul, what does that -l stand for, I know -r is 'recursively'...?
<blabbah> I just need access to some files, Flannel
<ubuntu_567> @i dont have mouse....
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: ok... and what did you say your sound device was?
<fbianconi> evinlort: use synaptic, enable universe repository
<Sarge_TJ> sorry, i meant -f
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:alsamixer is a nice way to have a gui to see wherever its muted or a driver issue
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, that   <<<< f  <<<< is a force command
<Flannel> blabbah: Alright, well, this may still contain the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: its not muted, he has intelhda on gutsy.. thats the problem
<blabbah> in the wubi wiki it describes a situtaion but doesn't tell me how. :)
<blabbah> thank you :)
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, to understand the full ramifications have a all at "man rm" in a terminal
<misterecs81> I'm having unknown issues with my Sound Device under Hardy . . . can someone help me troubleshoot it? I get sound SOMETIMES, but not others . . . very confusing.
<armrp> alraune: i tried to open it but it tells me there is no such directory
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: sorry, we are talking to two different people.
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, to understand the full ramifications have a look at "man rm" in a terminal  (sorry type previous run all not like)
<ubuntu_567> @indy ...intel 82801DB-ICH (duplex)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_567: there is some confusion because alraune is also talking someone through a sound prob.. type this w/o quotes. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, ooch I think you get what I mean
<Sinnerman> hi in about 4 out of 5 times i boot, my usb keyboard does not work - nor does the mouse - what could be wrong and what could i do to solve it?
<evinlort> and were can i download amule, that's will wark?
<ganymede> kbrosnan: i think i'll just add a URL handler so i can write something shorter than http://, thanks for the advice
<Sarge_TJ> ompaul: yeah, I get the concept, thanks man!
<ompaul> Sinnerman, plug them in different ports - it means hal is having a problem seeing the devices
<ompaul> Sarge_TJ, have fun
<alraune> ﻿ IndyGunFreak: go ahead them, I was just about to pm ubuntu56...
<Sinnerman> ompaul: tried that, no dice.
<zwt> root@losangeles:/# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<zwt> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<Sinnerman> ompaul: and there is no error message in the logs.
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: you can join us in #indygunfreak if you want... i already know how to fix it.. :)
<zwt> any idea?
<fingerz> help....anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one (ATI Radeon )?
<fingerz> !help....anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one (ATI Radeon )?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alraune> ﻿ IndyGunFreak: looking for ar... then
<zwt> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zwt> !help kaki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help kaki
<zwt> lol
<alraune> ﻿armrp:you're running gutsy ?
<ompaul> Sinnerman, maybe one of the usb ports is not working - get a usb hub - boot the box in single user mode with the keyboard in one or other slot which ever one fails don't use that again if both sorry you got a problem that makes me say ps2 if you can
<armrp> um, im unning 8.04 im not sure of what the name is
<ompaul> armrp, year 8 month 4
<[[mandrix]]> hi there... may i ask how to stop or check if my iptables is running in ubuntu 8.04?
<ompaul> armrp, year 8 month 4 hardy heron
<[[mandrix]]> hi there... may i ask how to stop or check if my iptables is running in ubuntu server 8.04?
<alraune> ﻿armrp:thats hardy and the up-todate release
<blabbah> Flannel:  Thanx, though not quite what I was looking for.  I simply want to mount the virtual disk from within another linux distro and retrieve some files from within the disk.
<cybertek> does LD_ASSUME_KERNEL work ?
<armrp> ok, my sound worked before, what can i do to get it to work again?
<alraune> !who>armrp
<ubottu> armrp, please see my private message
<platyhelminth_>  /join #OS/2
<Sinnerman> ompaul: it's a new desktop motherboard. the ports work fine those times it boots. im having some other random problems too. agh. never mind. i thought it might have been something else.
<ompaul> [[mandrix]], sudo iptables -L if you any ip data or domain data you have something running  so do  sudo iptables -F
<[[mandrix]]> thanks
<ompaul> Sinnerman, ayhhhhhh no apic
<fbianconi> evinlort http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<funkja> Does anyone know of a super fast booting linux distro that provides internet access and nothing else?
<armrp> alraune: sorry, so..um any ideas?
<ompaul> Sinnerman, get updated bios or ... try turning off noapic as per wiki.u.c/BootOptions
<alraune> ﻿armrp:(terminal) : sudo apt-get install alsamixergui	
<evinlort> Thanks! Fbianconi
<Flannel> funkja: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<armrp> alraune: already have it
<Sinnerman> ompaul: how do you mean? hmm... so just put noapic on the kernel boot thing right? in grub?
<barbarella> funkja:freesco
<alraune> ﻿armrp:what happens if you start it ?
<naruttebay1> How can I tell if my connection has WEP or WPA protection?
<armrp> alraune: when trying to run it i get this error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<barbarella> funkja:or coyote linux
<naruttebay1> Hey-o
<blabbah> Flannel: mount -o loop,ro /media/root.disk /mnt/rootdisk worked! :)
<ompaul> Sinnerman, yeap but do it in menu.1st
<armrp> alraune: should i try reinstalling?
<alraune> ﻿armrp:k, so driver is missing, see pm
<naruttebay1> How can I tell if my network is WPA or WEP protected?
<ompaul> naruttebay1, if your card sees network it will tell you
<MrElendig> naruttebay1: by checking on the router
<MrElendig> naruttebay1: or by sniffing it
<newb_>  /join #gtk+
<membrane1> Hello guys. Has anybody got 3D gfx and realtime kernel to work without freeze ups? If so, what hardware combo works?
<Sinnerman> ompaul: i'd like to check it at boot time first to see if it works. if not... won't be worth much. besides, i forgot to tell you, the keyboard is responsive up until grub loads the kernel. the mouse light goes off then on again, and those times that it does not work, it stays on, but the keyboar's dead from that moment onwards.
<Sinnerman> ompaul: so im pretty sure that rules out a defective port.
<fingerz> !help....anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one (ATI Radeon )?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fingerz> help....anyone know how to setup dual monitors using 2 video cards ( one on-board ) and another one (ATI Radeon )?
<jatz> if I use mencoder to convert m4a to mp3, will the tags be preserved?
<christopher> i've never done it with 2 cards...
<fingerz> me neither.
<filac> odd rationale: no luck with the external drive, its not adding an icon to the desked in top when plugg
<christopher> who is the on-board vid chip manufacturer
<naruttebay1> Because I'm trying to connect to a wireless connection. So I click on the Network icon at the top and it gives me a list of the wireless networks. I select my 2Wire network and it tells me that a passphrase is required and it also lists the choices for what kind of passphrase (WEP 128-bit, ASCII, etc.. My passphrase is a 10 digit number on the underside of the router, so I don't know what kindof passphrase that is. I tried enter
<bytor4232> fingerz: you have to use xinerama and desktop effects will be disabled.
<r00> hi
<mizipzor_> has anyone got thier mic to work in steambased games through wine?
<christopher> desktop effects and dual mons can be a big hassle
<droopsta915> where are my fonts located?
<filac> Odd rational: I can see the drive from my computer but when i click on it or try use it i get the cannot mount volume error
<r00> how can i configure my trash_can icon (mac os X imported) that i put on my desktop to change when it is full??
<naruttebay1> droopsta915: /usr/share/fonts
<magnus0> hi
<ivi_> i can't start programs, ubuntu 7.4 out of the box installation, great. nothing has changed in the last 2 years...
<droopsta915> thanx
<Odd-rationale> filac: did you try the previous cammand i gave you?
<cybertek> is there a way to make a program that uses linuxthreads work with nptl?
<ivi_> yeah, this is flaming, and I'm really pissed off
<r00> how can i configure my trash_can icon (mac os X imported) that i put on my desktop to change when it is full??
<npope-laptop> ivi_: why are you upset... it is free.... what is te exact problem you are experiencing
<jatz> hey, what's the quickest way to mass encode a bunch of m4a songs to mp3?
<filac> odd rationale: when i type the command i get a bunch of help stuff in the terminal window on mounting
<pogay> is there a linux-way to analyze a CD (not with isobuster) and mount the Floppy-Part (el torito)?
<armrp> is there a way to update from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 without losing all my data?
<morrison> t
<r00> how can i configure my trash_can icon (mac os X imported) that i put on my desktop to change when it is full??
<npope-laptop> pogay: analyze dd, mount 'mount'
<jdd> jatz: probably lame
<justin_> How do I completely remove Totem as "sudo apt-get remove totem" doesn't completely remove it.
<jdd> jatz: http://linux.togaware.com/survivor/m4a_mp3.html
<naruttebay1> npope-laptop: Just because Ubuntu's free doesn't mean you should expect it to not work.
<jatz> jdd: thanks
<Mahmou> my speakers work fine but when i connect my head phone the sound normally stops from the speaker but the headphones doesn't work anyone can help?
<npope-laptop> naruttebay1: i'm saying there is no reason to be so irrate like he was
<npope-laptop> naruttebay1: and he's probally not done any research regarding it anyways... but thats besides the point
<Odd-rationale> filac: could you paste the command you tried?
<npope-laptop> justin_: remove .totem
<npope-laptop> justin_: its in your home directory
<alraune> justin_:  ...... remove  --purge                                         ,but watch up for other paketes getting deleted
 * Pirate_Hunter yawns, "what a nice sleep"
<r00> which is the best torrent client for ubuntu, as good as utorrent for windows?
<filac> odd rationale"  "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> -o force"
<gnlnx> r00: have you tried deluge?
<armrp> r00: ktorrent
<Pirate_Hunter> r00: best depends on you but i believe you'll be ok with deluge
<npope-laptop> r00: that is a personal opinion but i like the default transmission
<naruttebay1> npope-laptop: It was probably an easy fix like a corrupted .iso but people just get irritated when using a new OS.
<npope-laptop> or if you like cli check out rtorrent
<r00> thanks
<alraune> r00:opera does good job, too
<naruttebay1> ﻿I'm trying to connect to a wireless connection. So I click on the Network icon at the top and it gives me a list of the wireless networks. I select my 2Wire network and it tells me that a passphrase is required and it also lists the choices for what kind of passphrase (WEP 128-bit, ASCII, etc.. My passphrase is a 10 digit number on the underside of the router, so I don't know what kindof passphrase that is. I tried entering i
<jdd> last time I touched ktorrent it was all kinds of buggy
<Slart> r00: utorrent in wine is one way.. since that seems to be your baseline
<Odd-rationale> filac: you were suppose to replace <device> with the correct device. And <mountpoint> with the dorrct mount point
<pogay> npope-laptop: o.k. I'm interested in the structure, but actually I like to change some bootables directly instead of recreate the isofile with mkisofs.
<Mahmou> ye transmission is simple and works fine
<armrp> transmission is slow for me
<Pirate_Hunter> npope-laptop: I tried transmission when hardy came out and noticed high cpu and slowdown in hardy, has it changed?
<l3d> ok now I would like to connect to a another lan pc via vnc but that option is greyed out in terminal server why?
<filac> odd rationale: this is what i typed "sudo mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/thx/mnt -o force "
<npope-laptop> Pirate_Hunter: i've never had that problem.... is the problem documented somewhere?
<Slart> filac: ntfs -3g ? get rid of the space
<Pirate_Hunter> npope-laptop: never checked only used it a couple of times when hardy first came out on beta
<Odd-rationale> filac: you for got a scpace between /dev/thx and /mnt
<pogay> npope-laptop:  I was wondering, but I didn't find someting in the internet and it didn't work, to mount "the Floppy" in the CD.
<Slart> filac: unless that was just a typo
<npope-laptop> Pirate_Hunter: looks like other people have the same problem http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5496&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<barbarella> l3d:you have to edit xstartup in your home directory
<npope-laptop> pogay: you want to mount a floppy in a cd?
<Odd-rationale> filac: also, if you don't mind, if you could correct type my nick, that would help. otherwise, i won't get highlighted and know that you are talking to me... you can use tab to help autocomplete nicks in most irc clients...
<barbarella> l3d:it is in a hidden dir .vnc
<pogay> npope-laptop: el torito seems to emulate a floppy in a CD... and I like to mount this part.
<LeaNdr0_SEP> que país é essa rede?
<turdburglar> hello all... i'm extremely new to linux (have tried a few times in the past, last try was about 3 years ago) and i'm trying to install a nvidia driver. i have a shellscript, but when i try to run it it just does nothing.. and when i try to use 'sh nvidia-linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run' it tells me 'Can't open ﻿nvidia-linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run' and spits me back out to the 'command prompt' or whatever you would call it
<Odd-rationale> !es | LeaNdr0_SEP
<ubottu> LeaNdr0_SEP: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<turdburglar> if anyone can assist it would be appreciated
<npope-laptop> pogay: http://www.911cd.net/forums//lofiversion/index.php/t473.html
<ortsvorsteher> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> turdburglar: is the nvidia driver not listed in System/Admin/Hardware Drivers?
<filac> Is the correct:  " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/thx mnt-o force "  ??
<turdburglar> thank you ubottu, i will try these instructions
<pogay> npope-laptop: thanks.
<Odd-rationale> filac: sudo mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/thx /mnt -o force
<npope-laptop> turdburglar: issue 'sudo init 3', then, change to the directory the driver is located in and ,'sudo sh ./NVIDIA-drivernameversion'
<Odd-rationale> filac: copy and paste that.
<gnlnx> turdburglar: not sure if it helps but I'm running Feisty and I used an app called Envy to install nvidia drivers...not sure if that app still around for newer Ubuntu
<CJin> Hello
<treble54> when I'm changing between applications, I can only select those applications in the workspace that I'm in ... is there a way when I'm alt+tabbing to switch amongst any of the applications I have open amongst all my workspaces?
<CJin> Hope everyone is well
<r00> which is the best firewall for ubuntu?
<Slart> r00: try typing !best in here
<Odd-rationale> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> r00: and ubottu will give you some wisdom
<gnlnx> r00: not sure if it's the best but I've used Firestarter in the past
<Slart> firestarter isn't a firewall
<r00> i have problems to run firestarter
<CJin> I'm having a problem mounting some drives and would like some help
<turdburglar> what is the command for hiding joins/leaves
<Slart> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Slart> if you're using irssi, that is
<turdburglar> ﻿!quietirssi
<filac> odd rationale:  that doesnt work
<bytor4232> i think that works in epic4
<Odd-rationale> filac: what did it say?
 * bytor4232 loves epic4
<filac> odd rationale: i get an invalid option -- 3
<CJin> the volume is displayed in the navigator
<mizipzor_> is there a way to force what audio input device wine uses on launch?
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: give more info
<CJin> but when i click on it, it displays an error message
<Odd-rationale> filac: ok. sorry, there was an extra space in there...
<Odd-rationale> filac: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/thx /mnt -o force
<Odd-rationale> ^ should be correct
<CJin> the error message says cannot mount volume
<CJin> Thes drive is an NTFS partition
<Mitk0k> Hi, guys. Just want to ask you something: I set autologin for my Hardy and now everytime I run Evolution it asks me for my login password ( not mail account password ). Anyone knows how to fix this ?
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: want to permantly mount it ?
<CJin> yes
<CJin> it's a fixed harddrive
<alraune> !who>﻿ CJin:
<alraune> !who >﻿  CJin:
<CJin> yes?
<Odd-rationale> alraune: no ":"
<Odd-rationale> :)
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit < <(fdisk -l)
<alraune> !who >﻿  CJin
<treble54> how can I alt+tab between all the apps I have open instead of the apps I have open in my current workspace?
<alraune> thats odd, humm, lol
<CJin> Alraune, should i enter that in the terminal?
<draginxx> I have a USB mouse connected to my laptop, but the mouse doesn't work do I have to edit the X11 config?
<cr33pup> Hi all, I'm having a problem with ubuntu and I need to reinstall it (my desktop is not visible, there are no toolbars, etc)  if I want to save as much of my ubuntu stuff as possible should I copy my entire file system folder on to an external hard drive, and then when I reinstall ubuntu, just use it to recover stuff like firefox/thunderbird e-mails and profiles?
<IndyGunFreak> draginxx: 99% of the time, they "just work".. mine works fine
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: yes , please, and give url from T to here
<Odd-rationale> i gtg. bye!
<CJin> ok
<draginxx> IndyGunFreak, well..it is a Microsoft made mouse :P
<alraune> ﻿Odd-rationale: seee you, thx
<IndyGunFreak> draginxx: should still work.
<kbrosnan> cr33pup: your home folder should have most of the customizations you need/want
<hlpme> Hi! Im thinking about installing a ubuntu / kubuntu system on my comp. and the problem is that I want to do some programming on VB. I know Wine supports some just fine, but not all though and thats a major setback. And then I started reading about vmware and virtualbox. Now, can I get either one of them to run in the background inside my linux and get VB studio for say to appear in my Gnome / Kde start launcher?
<Slart> cr33pup: I think most of the important stuff is in /home and /etc .. unless you've got lots of space and time for the total backup
<draginxx> IndyGunFreak, is there anyhting I can do...?
<valleyp> how can I get the INF file out of an hp service pack thats EXE?
<IndyGunFreak> draginxx: not that i know of, havne't heard of a problem like that
<qr> hlpme: if you want to program in VB linux is definitely not the way to go.
<Slart> valleyp: doesn't those usually have some kind of switch to just extract?
<cr33pup> kbrosnan: I also have settings, like the ppp modem config files, those are also in the home folder?
<valleyp> Slart dont know first time
<CJin> Alraune
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: yup
<CJin> it's returning the following
<CJin> unable to resolve host cecil-desktop
<CJin> [sudo] password for cecil:
<CJin> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/thx': No such file or directory
<CJin> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<FloodBot1> CJin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hlpme> qr: There's no way around this? I mean I can obviously run Office on Wine but it would've been nice to do it through vmware.
<CJin> oh
<kbrosnan> cr33pup: i don't think so, you would need to check the guides you used to config the devicese
<Starwiz> Can anyone tell me how to reset X?
<IndyGunFreak> Starwiz: control alt backspace
<alraune> Starwiz : reset or restart ?
<Starwiz> Reset (To default)
<qr> hlpme: you can run windows in virtualbox or vmware.  But you are not going to be able to have windows applications integrate seamlessly into gnome or kde that way.
<turdburglar> ﻿/ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<alraune> ﻿ CJin: see pm
<droopsta915> how can i place a new font into my fonts folder?
<cr33pup> kbrosnan: ok, I have a 90 GB external HD, so it won't hurt to back EVERYTHING up, and then once I have installed unbuntu again, recovered the files I need, then I can just delete the stuff
<Slart> valleyp: some of these files has a switch so you run them like "bigupdatepackagethingy.exe /extract" they will just extract the files to the current folder or something
<Slart> valleyp: but it might be different for different updates of course
<qr> hlpme: seriously though, if you want to program in VB then you're really best off in windows.  VB is a Microsoft product and really isn't designed to have any interaction with linux at all.
<valleyp> still lost
<kbrosnan> cr33pup: like Slart said if you have the time to do a full backup go for it
<Starwiz> Oops/
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, i thought you said restart
<hlpme> qr: Hmms okey.. Thats seriously bad news ;p Well... I guess Ill just have to dual-boot then
<Starwiz> But, anyone know how to reset (factory settings) X
<Starwiz> Lol tis okay
<qr> hlpme: that would be the way to go, yes.
<hlpme> qr: Okay, thanks =)
<kbrosnan> cr33pup: just make sure you get all the hidden folders and files, like your .mozilla folder in your home directory
<hadith> how do i make a script that only runs 5 minutes after i boot ?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How can I convert asf files to mp3s?
<cr33pup> kbrosnan: Slart: thanks guys, I'll just select everything in my "File System" folder and copy it to my hard drive :)
<dracmas> Just found out my emachine T5224 didnt come with a graphics card, any ideas for a good pci express graphics card?
<Starwiz> Can someone PM me how to reset X default?
<armrp> what is a good audio editor for linux?
<r00> a good game for ubuntu 8.04 64 bits and location?? Thanks
<tritium> armrp: audacity
<IndyGunFreak> armrp: audacity gets good reviews
<chuy_max> hadith, the easy way would be to compare with $SECONDS variable
<armrp> tritium and IndyGunFreak: audacity aint workin for me, anything else?
<Starwiz> Anyone know how to reset X to default setting? :S
<Mahmou> anyone know how too add a channel in xchat
<IndyGunFreak> armrp: not that i know of.
<tritium> armrp: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> Mahmou: /join #channelname
<IndyGunFreak> Mahmou: add a channel?.. just type "/join #channel-name
<IndyGunFreak> no quotes
<armrp> tritium: idk, the audio just doesnt work, i cant hear anything in it
<Mahmou> merci
<fbianconi> Starwiz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<error404notfound> could someone have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5602484#post5602484
<barbarella> Starwiz:maybe by replacing xorg.conf for xorg.conf.original
<kane77> what is some nice terminal with unlimited scrollback? (for gnome)
<bastid_raZor> dracmas; something with the nVidia chipset..
<Frozen_North> hey all. Question: Anyone running Oblivion w/ wine sucessfully?
<dracmas> so it'll be compatible with linux?
<qr> kane77: you can set xterm's scrollback to be really high.  I don't know about unlimited scrollback though.
<dracmas> ok Ill start lookin for a card from nvidia, thanks :)
<giu> hi
<giu> how can i open new server windows
<giu> ?
<giu> with xchat
<_FReeZ> Windows / debian / ubuntu user is an utter idiot motherfucking bitchass dumbass
<MrElendig> giu: just /connect to another server
<npope-laptop> giu: there is a tab feature
<giu> thank you
<_FReeZ> wow, I'm not kicked yet. Do you wanna know why I believe that?
<giu> but i cant config the server window
<giu> when i type the the server, it dissappear
<eligos> hi everyone
<evinlort> hi
<filac> odd rationale: failed to access volume no such file or directory
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all, I seem to suddenly be having problems with Compiz.  It worked as recently as last night.
<eligos> I have a question... I changed from ubuntu (default) to kubuntu, but don't like it, now I cant change back, any clue on how to?
<qr> eligos: log out and in the lower left corner there should be a menu with an option to change your session.
<bastid_raZor> eligos; when you get to the login screen.. the lower left hand corner (normally) select a gnome
<bastid_raZor> eligos; it'll ask you if you want to make that the default. click yes.
<eraldo> I am having troubles with the Nvidia graphics card EN7600GT anyone using the same ?
<xTheGoat121x> When I run compiz --replace from terminal, I get a bunch of errors.  Which has never happened before.
<eligos> bastid_razor & qr: I did that already, but the kubuntu login always appears
<bastid_raZor> eligos; the login screen doesn't mean you're not using gnome. kubuntu has changed your splash that is all
<qr> eligos: it should take you to a regular ubuntu desktop if you select the correct session though.
<Frozen_North> eligos: did you install kumuntu over your ubuntu install?
<eligos> bastid_razor: how do I change the splash then?
<chazco> Hi... how can i enable Ctrl+Alt+F1/2/3... for switching to virtual terminals?
<eligos> Frozen_north: yes
<bastid_raZor> xTheGoat121x; look in #compiz-fusion for compiz help. if they are around.
<eligos> all I did was change form genome to kde using synaptic
<Frozen_North> chazco: what wm are you using?
<bastid_raZor> eligos; you can uninstall kde. not sure if that'll fix your splash.
<zzl> what is a good subtitle ripping program for dvd files?
<eligos> bastid_Razor: what bothers me is not really the splash screen, but I cant open synaptic from the terminal any more, and some other things have changed
<barbarella> zzl:subtitleripper
<bastid_raZor> eligos; did you uninstall gnome or ubuntu-desktop?
<giu> how can i see the, namelist?
<eligos> bastid_razor: no
<giu> in xcaht
<giu> chat*
<bastid_raZor> giu; ctrl f7
<giu> it doesnt work
<munkyeetr> if i have /boot in it's own primary partition, can / be on a logical/extended partition?
<arcsky> hello, i wonder if anyone know a a tool for check temp on cpu, fans, mainboard... terminal based (cli)
<The_ManU_212> hi
<chazco> Hi... how can I enable virtual terminals? Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc doesnt work...
<giu> bwtf?
<qr> arcsky: look in /proc/acpi
<giu> wtf?
<Frozen_North> chazco: what wm are you using?
<bastid_raZor> eligos; if you uninstall kubuntu-desktop you'll be back to using gdm and ubuntu.
<chazco> Frozen_North - Gnome
<qr> arcsky: you can query some temperature sensors from there by cat-ing different files.
<giu> its very hard to uninstall k-desktop
<giu> i failed at it
<usser> arcsky, lm-sensors
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How can I convert asf files to mp3s?
<usser> Nutzebahn, try ffmpeg from medibuntu repository
<usser> !medibuntu | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eligos> bastid_razor: I did that, the boot screen changed back but the lig in didn't, could it be a glitch?
<arcsky> qr: i get know nice data from files there
<bastid_raZor> eligos; no, you can change the login screen.. hold one please
<The_ManU_212> today i put a mp3 player in my pc and it didnt got power, after trying a while it got power and i could mount it, what could be the reason
<giu> how can i see the namelist?
<qr> arcsky: "nice" data?
<The_ManU_212> the os, the usb stick or the hardware?
<eligos> bastid_razor: ok
<Frozen_North> The_ManU_212: USB 1.1 or 2 port?
<The_ManU_212> Frozen_North: 2.0 worked since years also with this palyer
<bastid_raZor> eligos; system>administration> login window  then click the local tab. you should have a few to choose from. Human would be the gnome theme
<giu> bastid-razor, ctrl F7 doesnt work
<eligos> bastid_razor: let me try that
<bastid_raZor> giu; click view then user list
<bastid_raZor> eligos; in the General tab you can also choose to use gnome as the default session
<idefix_> women...
<aechols> I have a Nokia 6263, I am trying to use it via USB, anyone know how to get it working?
<eligos> bastid_razor: now I'm confused... I got the following message "GDM (GNOME Display Manager) is not running"
<aechols> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0421:0014 Nokia Mobile Phones
<aechols> no module though
<bastid_raZor> eligos; you're still using kdm it seems.. in a terminal type ps aux|grep kdm and tell me if /usr/sbin/kdm is displayed
<eligos> bastid_razor: is the login screen the only place I can change the manager??
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How can I convert asf files to mp3s (a program with a GUI)?
<simotempler> Hi guys have a problem - my brother just destroyed xp on my dual boot and i need to re install xp for him on that partition again. My pc is set up so my 1st HD is split 20GB ubuntu / 20GB xp and I have a 2nd HD of 300GB for media and files. Can i back up my grub etc settings in advance so that when xp becomes the auto boot after the reinstall I can get setup easily again - sorry long winded i know stupid XP!
<eligos> bastid_razor: let me try that
<bastid_raZor> Nutzebahn; use the google.
<chazco> Frozen_North - Ctrl+Alt+Backspace works...
<filac> Odd rationale:  you leave, anything other i can do. I could have reinstalled unbuntu and mounted the drive by now im guessing, no easy fix ?
<aechols> simortempler: as long as you install everything back to the same partitions, it should work
<aechols> You have to make sure they are in the same order, etc
<simotempler> no but xp will over write grub
<aechols> Yes
<norman_x> anybody here, who knows rhythmbox?
<simotempler> was so hard to fix the last time
<aechols> if you back up your grub install, then replace it, should work
<aechols> if you already have your XP install setup
<r00> un programa para la extraccion en archivos .rar???
<r00> es que no me lo abre
<Frozen_North> simotempler: if all your data is on the other drive, I would wipe the 40gig and start over
<simotempler> but how do i get to linux at boot up
<npope-laptop> simotempler: just boot off a live cd and reinstall grub
<ortsvorsteher> ! espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<foxhound_> hello guys
<fbianconi> !es | r00
<ubottu> r00: please see above
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me of a browser that takes less resources than galeon and epiphany (excl cli text based browser)?
<npope-laptop> simotempler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<aechols> simptempler: like npope said
<doggymenz> Pirate_Hunter, Dillo
<NTAUTHORITY> 1337 members
<thanius> Why is Hardy not installing languages?
<eligos> bastid_razor: this is what I got "root      5111  0.0  0.0   3252   724 ?        Ss   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm -config /var/run/kdm/kdmrc
<usser> Pirate_Hunter, ^
<eligos> root      6456  0.0  0.0   3008   772 pts/0    S+   13:42   0:00 grep kdm
<eligos> "
<NTAUTHORITY> there were 1337 members :D
<foxhound_> newb question: how can i change the lighting and contrast of my screen ?
<thanius> Got a friend, trying to install the language packs, but his apt cannot find anything
<r00> a program for extracting .rar files??
<foxhound_> 7-zip
<konner> hi
<r00> ok
<aechols> anyone know where i can get a driver for the nokia 6263?
<WhatsHisName_Sea> simotempler: Has XP overwritten GRUB?
<r00> thanks
<NTAUTHORITY> im looking to try either Ubuntu or Xubuntu. What is it like
<konner> Should xubuntu be easy to get my wireless internet working
<simotempler> ya it has
<Frozen_North> XP will when you go to reinstall
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: try the live CD out
<marcules> Guten Abend
<Pirate_Hunter> doggymenz, usser: ty
<taomaster> hello i have ubuntu 8 installed but i think 7.10 is better.  Anyone with me?
<bastid_raZor> eligos; right, you're still using kdm. okay to get gdm back where you can then uninstal kde and kubuntu-desktop.. which will solve your problems..
<NTAUTHORITY> you know what, I havent thought of that :P
<npope-laptop> konner: depends on the wireless card
<NTAUTHORITY> good idea
<konner> i agree taomaster
<WhatsHisName_Sea> simotempler: OK, there is a way to add the Linux boot to the Windows boot loader
<Frozen_North> NTAUTHORITY: Either will work, same underneath just different WM
<madtom36> aechols: what are you trying to do?
<konner> my Linksys WMP54GS
<simotempler> ya
<simotempler> is that not just in vista
<konner> will it be easy to setup with Xubuntu
<NTAUTHORITY> im pc is 500 mhz p3, 192 mb ram, 12 gb hd, what linux distro will run
<NTAUTHORITY> ?
<NTAUTHORITY> will Xubuntu run?
<doggymenz> i think so
<konner> yes NTAUTHORITY Xubuntu is for older PCs like that
<NTAUTHORITY> i hope
<NTAUTHORITY> it has a 4 mb gfx card tho
<qr> NTAUTHORITY: any distro will run, but I wouldn't try to run a window manager on that machine if I were you.
<eligos> bastid_razor: what is the fastest way to do that?
<bastid_raZor> eligos; you'll need to write this down .. ctrl f1 to get to tty1 then type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   .. that should get you back to a gdm session and login screen. once you get logged back in get rid of the kde stuff
<Frozen_North> I would go w/ Xbuntu or Vector for that spec of a machine
<konner> i havent used Xubuntu before
<NTAUTHORITY> 4 mb dedicated
<NTAUTHORITY> its for my parents
<NTAUTHORITY> to go on the internet
<dabbu> how can i compile a c programme using azunta
<npope-laptop> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.muhri.net/skipstone/
<WhatsHisName_Sea> simotempler: What Windows are you using?
<NTAUTHORITY> they dont know how to use cli
<NTAUTHORITY> it runs XP Pro and i hate M$ so im removing it
<Frozen_North> if it's a basic internet machine I would really look @ Vector 5.9. It's wicked fast on older hardware
<NTAUTHORITY> oh
<NTAUTHORITY> ill try that then
<konner> Anyways. will my Linksys WMP54GS work okay with xubuntu i had a hard time setting it up on Ubuntu
<NTAUTHORITY> thank you :)
<NTAUTHORITY> wait
<FloodBot1> NTAUTHORITY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qr> NTAUTHORITY: this is just going to cause you problems in the long run.  Unless you want to troubleshoot every little problem I would just leave them with XP.
<Frozen_North> should, but I would look it up on Vector's site before you get an iso
<NTAUTHORITY> that pc has a Linksys WMP54G wireles card. is that suppored ?
<NTAUTHORITY> okay heres my problem. My XP is not legit
<NTAUTHORITY> i dont wanna get busted
<dabbu> ﻿how can i compile a "c" programme using azunta
<npope-laptop> konner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152292&highlight=WMP54GS
<tritium> !enter | NTAUTHORITY
<ubottu> NTAUTHORITY: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<konner> thanks
<NTAUTHORITY> hmmm?
<NTAUTHORITY> enter key as punctuation...
<NTAUTHORITY> oh i get it
<qr> dabbu: what is azunta?
<NTAUTHORITY> keep it on one line
<Qubex> LOL....
<foxhound_> guys, why when i click on pidgin it doesnt show up ?
<Pirate_Hunter> npope-laptop: ty never heard of that one but will check it out
<tritium> Starting now, please.
<foxhound_> i want to see my buddy list ...
<NTAUTHORITY> k
<NTAUTHORITY> sorry its a bad habbit
<npope-laptop> Pirate_Hunter: very resource friendly :)
<dabbu> ﻿qr:sorry its anjuta
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; type pidgin in terminal and see if you get any errors
<Frozen_North> NTAUTHORITY: 1. don't hit enter tell you are done. 2. http://vectorlinux.com/ <- go look there.
<dabbu> qr:anjuta IDE
<konner> >_<
<qr> dabbu: ahh, can't help you then.
<NTAUTHORITY> seems nice
<dabbu> qr:ok
<konner> ndiswrapper & my drivers doesnt work with 8.04 -.-
<NTAUTHORITY> does anyone know where the HCL is for ubuntu?
<foxhound_> bastid:razor: i can chat with friend but i dont know whgere to find buddy list or manage accounts
<npope-laptop> konner: your card works with Ubuntu
<doggymenz> konner, luckily 8.10 will have better Wi-Fi support
<konner> yay
<konner> im hoping
<NTAUTHORITY> does the wmp54g work in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !hcl | NTAUTHORITY
<ubottu> NTAUTHORITY: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NTAUTHORITY> it worked in the BackTrack live cd
<konner> windows got boring. i dont reallly play games anymore anyways
<doggymenz> 8.10 comes with network-manager 0.7 which has better Wi-Fi support
<konner> but if i do ill use wine
<NTAUTHORITY> thank you
<BlueAidan> is it possible to get faac to use multiple threads?
<bastid_raZor> Frozen_North; sadly they are trying to make a profit from a tweaked out kubuntu install..
<Pirate_Hunter> npope-laptop: ok i didnt thenk so since it was using the mozilla geko engine
<BlueAidan> I've got a dual core machine, and it's only pegging one core.
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: i can chat with friend but i dont know whgere to find buddy list or manage accounts
<dabbu> anyone familiar with anjuta IDe ..here ?
<webble> hello
<BlueAidan> itunes will use both when encoding... it's going to take forever this way
<arcsky> if i want dhcpd to start with boot how do i do that?
<NTAUTHORITY> i guess it does :P
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; i don't either.. the window should come up. typing pidgin in terminal will tell you if there are any errors.. be sure to close the current open pidgin.
<NTAUTHORITY> but i need another driver
<webble> is it possible to connect to two different servers on xchat?
<NTAUTHORITY> oh can iTunes run via Wine on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !anyone | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foxhound_> bastid_raZor: i typed pidgin and nothing came up
<aechols> madtom36: I am trying to get my pics and vids off the filesystem
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: very poorly it can
<tw3akz> hey
<NTAUTHORITY> oh so the music will lag...
<ladyfantasy> webble: i've only used xchat a handful of times, but i believe you can...
<NTAUTHORITY> ill use Winamp
<NTAUTHORITY> or something
<NTAUTHORITY> maybe not winamp
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; did it put you back at a prompt?
<dabbu> ﻿fyrestrtr:can i complire a "c" program using anjuta
<aechols> webble: yes
<BlueAidan> NTAUTHORITY: amarok is good
<NTAUTHORITY> use gcc
<webble> thanks. this is my first time using xchat. still figuring it out
<ladyfantasy> webble: just find the server list in the menus, select one and connect to it
<NTAUTHORITY> oh ok
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: yes.
 * ladyfantasy does irssi
<foxhound_> bastid_raZor: nope
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: or u could use native Amarok or something similar
<tw3akz> im installing ubuntu and i was wondering if someone can hepl me with my patritions?
<qr> NTAUTHORITY: how about trying not-windows programs for a not-windows OS?
<webble> cool. lemme try
<BlueAidan> or rhythmbox
<aechols> webble: click server -> connect
<dabbu> ﻿fyrestrtr:plz explain how
<NTAUTHORITY> good idea
<NTAUTHORITY> hey im new to linux :)
<tw3akz> can anyone hear me?
<aechols> webble: you can have multiple channels in each server also
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: u should really try the live CD
<NTAUTHORITY> ya i know
<NTAUTHORITY> gotta check the hard ware requirments
<tw3akz> hello.....?
<BlueAidan> tw3akz: no, you'll need to speak up. a lot of people in here...
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: no absolutley not, wait more than a minute next time please
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; that means it is running. i don't know where the buddy list is. do you have more than one desktop? possibly it is on another workspace?
<tw3akz> damnit
<usser> NTAUTHORITY, or audacious if u look for something winamp-like
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: what do you need help with on partioning
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/documentations/subpage/documents/C/anjuta-manual/x893.html
<NTAUTHORITY> i never used winamp
<NTAUTHORITY> i was just thinking of it :P
<BlueAidan> amarok is really nice
<tw3akz> im a noob to partitions but anyways im dual booting with vista
<tw3akz> and im at step 4 of the ubuntu insatll
<fyrestrtr> tw3akz: let the partitioner automatically use the free space.
<webble> oh cool. now im on another server too. i was worried if i would get disconnected from ubuntu server if i connect to others
<siimo> why doesnt ubuntu use partial (?) apt like debian? rather than download the 5mb universe update every time
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: using wubi or install off the live cd?
<tw3akz> how? i clicked manual
<tw3akz> im installing off of cd
<Ashfire908> tasksel desided to remove more than I told it and it took out my LAMP system, if I install a package marked as redisual config and I reinstall it, will the missing config files be restored?
<BlueAidan> amarok is part of KDE. if you're using ubuntu and not kubuntu, you might like rhythmbox better
<NTAUTHORITY> Quote from Xubuntu.org
<NTAUTHORITY> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<fyrestrtr> tw3akz: why did you click manual? :)
<npope-laptop> ok so do you have free space on the drive
<NTAUTHORITY> does this mean it will be too slow
<IndyGunFreak> NTAUTHORITY: what are the specs of the machine you're trying to install on?
<NTAUTHORITY> 500 Mhz P3 192 MB RAM, 12.6 GB HDD
<Reaby> any ideas to get ubuntu booting: tried with options "noacpi noapic nolapic", but what user gets is "loading kernel 100%" and computer boots.
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: boot into windows first and defrag your harddrive, then use guided to resize :)
<tw3akz> "Guided - Use Entire Disk" ????
<tw3akz> wont that erase my vista partition
<qr> NTAUTHORITY: everything is going to be slow with 192MB of ram if you're running a WM.
<NTAUTHORITY> 4 MB Video card, i forgot
<BlueAidan> NTAUTHORITY: depends on how many apps you run at the same time
<fyrestrtr> NTAUTHORITY: yes, it will be slow.
<qr> NTAUTHORITY: not much you can do about that except get more ram.
<NTAUTHORITY> its only for basic internet
<tw3akz> i already defragged about 4 times :D
<usser> qr, unless of course its windowmaker or gnustep
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: ok good, then use Guided - Resize
<fyrestrtr> NTAUTHORITY: if you plan on running firefox, then it will be very slow.
<groklinux> new sata drive connected in ext. enclosure connected via usb shows up as only a single 250gb disk both in gparted and fdisk -l...(I'm on 8.04) is there a hdd size limitation or something?
<IndyGunFreak> NTAUTHORITY: you may want to look at instaling Xubuntu, then installing Fluxbox GUI.. it will run quite fluidly w/ 192mb.
<_earthmeLon> Hey guys, I changed my hostname using the hostname command just a few seconds ago and now apache FAILS on restart. Any suggestions? I've tried hostname www.blah.com and blah.com. Both do not work.
<qr> usser: no, he has 192MB of ram and a 500Mhz processor, any window manager will be slow.
<NTAUTHORITY> ok
<tw3akz> npope-laptop: there's no option for that, there's only "Guided - Use Entire Disk"
<fyrestrtr> groklinux: how big is the disk?
<groklinux> fyrestrtr: 500gb
<usser> qr, windowmaker will run comfortably on that
<NTAUTHORITY> i know Damn Small Linux will be fast :P
<mkquist> tw3akz: if you dont want to use your whole disk then make a / (root) partitions and a swap somewhere with the partitioner
<dabbu> ﻿fyrestrtr:there is no build option in my anjuta
<IndyGunFreak> NTAUTHORITY: but not as functional as an Ubuntu derivative(IMO)
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: it more than likely hasnt taken effect yet, try hard coding it into /etc/network (i belive)  or reboot the comp for the hostname to engage
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: install build-essential and read the documentation.
<Ashfire908> If I install a package marked as redisual config and I install it, will the missing config files be restored?
<NTAUTHORITY> yeah
<NTAUTHORITY> i tried it
<fyrestrtr> groklinux: it could be a setting in your bios.
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: resize your partitions with GParted under the System, Administration tool bar
<NTAUTHORITY> ahh so sorry i forget the no enter rule !
<fyrestrtr> groklinux: linux doesn't impose any such limit.
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: that will make room for your linux install
<groklinux> fyrestrtr: i didn't think so and that's an excellent lead...thx
<tw3akz> npope-laptop: how do i resize them i what i'm curious about
<IndyGunFreak> tw3akz: gparted's GUI is pretty easy to use.
<npope-laptop> you pretty much drag and drop with the gui version
<Reaby> any ideas to get ubuntu booting: tried with options "noacpi noapic nolapic", but what user gets is "loading kernel 100%" and computer reboots. any ideas what to try next?
<badkitty> If I want to remote control a ubuntu desktop over the internet, what is the best way for me to do that?
<_earthmeLon> well, i was able to restart httpd before i did the hostname command. and AS SOON as i did it, it wouldnt restart
<qr> badkitty: vnc
<npope-laptop> tw3akz: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/21/partitioning-or-resizing-drives-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<tw3akz> is it the partition editor?
<qr> !vnc | badkitty
<ubottu> badkitty: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<WhatsHisName_Sea> badkitty: turn on the ubuntu desktop sharing... it's got vnc builtin
<tw3akz> npope-laptop: thanks for that link un momento
<badkitty> qr: Isn't vnc unsecure though?
<NTAUTHORITY> are theregood AIM clients for Xubuntu?
<npope-laptop> Reaby: try booting into single user mode , "s" at the end of the grub line
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop well, i was able to restart httpd before i did the hostname command. and AS SOON as i did it, it wouldnt restart
<usser> badkitty, also try X over ssh
<AaronShaf> in Ubuntu where is the php5 log located?
<usser> NTAUTHORITY, pidgin
<qr> badkitty: if you're worried about security run vnc over ssh. ssh is very secure.
<NTAUTHORITY> oh ok
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: thats because it is dependant on the hostname on the server, restarting the server should sync them together again
<badkitty> qr: Ok, what about vpn ??
<_earthmeLon> alright
<_earthmeLon> sounds good
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: finch is a very nice cli version of pidgin
<NTAUTHORITY> so I guess Xubuntu doesnt have any processor requirments...
<filac> Im getting a corrupt volume error when trying to mount an external usb drive that worked fine yesterday, can anyone help ?
<WhatsHisName_Sea> NTAUTHORITY: Pidgin... I'm using it right now for this IRC
<fyrestrtr> AaronShaf: the same place the apache log is stored.
<NTAUTHORITY> oh
<qr> badkitty: yes, you could run vnc over an encrypted vpn for security, that would work as well.
<usser> AaronShaf, i dont think it has its own log look at apache acess and error logs
<barbarella> _earthmeLon:have you checked the error logs
<NTAUTHORITY> i like XChat
<AaronShaf> fyrestrtr, I use lighttpd
<usser> AaronShaf, in /var/log of course
<Reaby> npope-laptop: ok. does it help in live-cd in install situation, and how to ensure ubuntu works after intallation
<badkitty> qr: which would be easier to set up?
<dabbu> ﻿fyrestrtr: how to build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> NTAUTHORITY: it has proc. requirements.. i think you're right on the bottom of that..
<fyrestrtr> AaronShaf: the its where its logs are stored. PHP doesn't do its own logging unless you explicitly tell it.
<usser> AaronShaf, lighthttd should log php events then
<qr> badkitty: a simple point-to-point vpn is fairly easy to set up.
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc
<npope-laptop> Reaby: sorry thought you were getting farther than the boot off the CD
<usser> badkitty, take a look at openvpn
<sempaticBLacK> sa
<badkitty> qr: thanks so much, so to recap before I start googling you think point to point vpn is better than vnc over ssh for ease of setup?
<badkitty> usser: thanks bro
<sempaticBLacK> amq bu ne :nono:
<Reaby> npope-laptop: nope, i have an forum topic in loco forum, user has problem that ubuntu doesn't even boot. so maybe i just tell him that you system is incompatible?
<sempaticBLacK> :nono:
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop, vim /etc/networks. Looking in there. What should I add bro?
<npope-laptop> badkitty: why are yo using vnc over ssh just do an x forward
<qr> badkitty: vpn over ssh is probably easier to set up, but will have to be set up every time you make a connection.  with a vpn you can set it up once and then re-use it by just reconnecting to vnc through the existing vpn.
<dabbu> ﻿ fyrestrtr:there is no problem here..it is already there..i am able to compile c programme using gcc command in terminal
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: then setup your project correctly
<npope-laptop> Reaby: could be a bad iso image that was burned or a bad cd thats throwing some weird codes to the bootmanager
 * sempaticBLacK D0131015farda
 * sempaticBLacK D0131015farda
 * sempaticBLacK D0131015farda
<dabbu> ﻿ fyrestrtr:how to do taht
<FloodBot1> sempaticBLacK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: what is in there so far?
<pengo> is there something like "top" for disk usage?
<Reaby> npope-laptop: it's pressed 8.04 disk. so disk should be ok.
<NTAUTHORITY> •¿•
<fyrestrtr> dabbu: read the manual: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/documentations/subpage/documents/C/anjuta-manual/x649.html#adding-target
 * sempaticBLacK herkese güle güle der
 * sempaticBLacK herkese güle güle der
 * sempaticBLacK herkese güle güle der
<FloodBot1> sempaticBLacK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foxhound_> guys
<fiveguysonecup> anyone here have a dynex dx-ebdtc wifi card?
<jcole01> try iostat for disk usage
<barbarella> pengo:df
<foxhound_> i have a tar.gz file, how to install it ?
<fyrestrtr> foxhound_: what is it for?
<foxhound_> adobe flash player
<fyrestrtr> !flash | foxhound_
<ubottu> foxhound_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flare183> !flash | foxhound_
<Flare183> ...oops
<Killer--Tux> hello you all
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop I have entries for default, loopback and link-local
<Flare183> !hi | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pengo> is there something like "top" for disk activity? (i should say)
<usser> foxhound_, do it ubuntu way sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<fiveguysonecup> ....
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: 'vi /etc/hostname' then add 'servernamegoeshere' then save
<foxhound_> !flash
<r00> is it risky to use a torrent client for the security of my ubuntu pc?
<Killer--Tux> how can i transfer files for a virtualbox to the host matchine
<Flare183> !flash > foxhound_
<ubottu> foxhound_, please see my private message
<fiveguysonecup> anyone have a dynex dx-ebdtc wireless enhanced G card for a desktop?
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: sorry the /etc/network is for redhat machines, /etc/hostname is for debian machines
<foxhound_> Flare183 : thx alot
<usser> Killer--Tux, use a shared folders feature
<usser> Killer--Tux, what version of virtualbox u're running?
<Killer--Tux> usser how can i configure that
<badkitty> qr
<fyrestrtr> pengo: the only thing that I can think of is lsof
<Killer--Tux> usser i have n idea
<Killer--Tux> where can i check on that
<qr> badkitty: yes?
<_earthmeLon> Im running redhat :P
<Ashfire908> how can I get a list of all the packages that have residual config?
<badkitty> qr: ok so setup vpn, then use vnc throught the vpn for remote desktop?
<usser> Killer--Tux, im not sure that the version in ubuntu repos has it, if a license is not a problem for u install from here... [Binaries] http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<_earthmeLon> ./me runs
<fiveguysonecup> im never gonna get ubuntu wifi working
<Killer--Tux> usser  version 1.6.2
<dabbu> ﻿ fyrestrtr:not helped...my ajunta is showing to install autogen package..what is this
<r00> specially can someone read the documents in my /home/user/ path through a torrent client?
<NTAUTHORITY> is readhat free?'
<NTAUTHORITY> f=redhat*
<qr> badkitty: yes, that's the idea.
<usser> Killer--Tux, ah no thats the one
<MXIIA> red hat is not free
<MXIIA> but Fedora is
<Flare183> !redhat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<badkitty> qr: Ok thanks bud .. googling away!!
<Killer--Tux> usser  o
<usser> Killer--Tux, first off did u install vboxtools in your virtual machine?
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: LOL, well in that case edit /etc/sysconfig/network
<qr> badkitty: cheers!
<r00> Can someone read the documents in my /home/user/ path through a torrent client?
<Killer--Tux> usser  yes
<Agent_bob> Ashfire908 dpkg -l    and grep for the proper ^??
<NTAUTHORITY> i want OpenSUSE or Fedora or  Debian
<Flare183> r00: (Offtopic) They're not supposed to be able to.
<ompaul> !offtopic | NTAUTHORITY
<ubottu> NTAUTHORITY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> Killer--Tux, cool then in virtual machine properties all the way at the bottom theres shared folders option
<NTAUTHORITY> wow :P
<npope-laptop> NTAUTHORITY: then go download them, they are free, and check out #fedora, #debian
<NTAUTHORITY> all these IRC channels have offopics stuff
<NTAUTHORITY> ill check them out
<_earthmeLon> I have one entry. It isnt my actual remote hostname its some random stuff
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop I have one entry. It isnt my actual remote hostname its some random stuff
<alraune> !ot > ﻿NTAUTHORITY
<Killer--Tux> usser  ok yes i do see that
<Killer--Tux> how can i configure this
<alraune> ﻿NTAUTHORITY: #linux
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: in /etc/sysconfig/network
<r00> Flare183: is transmission torrent program an open source program?
<NTAUTHORITY> good idea
<Agent_bob> i have some file.vob i want to make a file.ogg   or .og?     what is the cleanest way to do this ?   (cli prefered)
<Flare183> r00: Yes
<npope-laptop> r00: yes
<CJin> Alraune: still having a problem with the USB drive though :(
<usser> Killer--Tux, add a directory say your home
<IndyGunFreak> npope-laptop: i don't think fedora would run very well on a laptop that old..
<r00> ok
<dabbu> ﻿ fyrestrtr:i think u r buzy now..no problem
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop yes. I have one entry. It says HOSTNAME=fc92451405.aspadmin.net
<eligos> u there bastid_razor???
<bastid_raZor> eligos; yes
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: yea change that to your hostname u want
<dabbu> ﻿ fyrestrtr:i will figure it out my self..i was just looking 4 a quik answer
<_earthmeLon> wo0t
<Agent_bob> ?
<r00> so the security should be check before pre-installation on ubuntu 8.04, i guess
<npope-laptop> IndyGunFreak: would anything wrong 'very well' on a laptop that old.... if he really wants something that is small he can check out DSL
<r00> How can i install google earth in muy ubuntu 8.04 64 bits?
<eligos> bastid_razor: I did what you todl me, everything was going well, but when I tried to start Gnome it gave me a message saying "Not starting GDM, it is not the default desktop manager"
<Killer--Tux> usser  ok
<IndyGunFreak> npope-laptop: sure... any distro w/ Flux would probably run well.. slackware,
<IndyGunFreak> vector
<Killer--Tux> but can i add files to that files
<ompaul> r00, ask google they support certain things - tell them your video card
<IndyGunFreak> I'd probably install Debian Etch, then stick flux on top of it.
<Flare183> r00: Thats right, the MOTU make sure the package is unbreakable before uploading it to the build queue.
<usser> Killer--Tux, say again what?
<bastid_raZor> eligos; okay, let me see how to get gdm set as the default then you'll be able to use that set of commands correctly.
<npope-laptop> r00: http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux/browse_thread/thread/26da17bce1403671/cb7a76eea0d50fb1
<t3flon> hey all is there a way to write a bash script or something so that when I do a clean install of ubuntu I wont have to apt-get all of the libraries and programs that I have again
<Killer--Tux> can i add files from the virtualbox there
<usser> Killer--Tux, how can u access that directory from within your virtual machine?
<eligos> bastid_ razor: ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> r00: have you tried installing it from medibuntu?
<qr> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<usser> Killer--Tux, right, is your VM a windows?
<Killer--Tux> i want to acess the files that are in the virtual box in the host
<evilbug> is there a way to install just the ubuntu base system (like arch does)?
<ortsvorsteher> i have problem to detect the right screen size after upgrading to ubuntu 8.04. it runs in 640 mode, i need 1024*768
<qr> t3flon: see above from ubottu ^^^
<usser> Killer--Tux, right do u run windows in virtualbox?
<_earthmeLon> npope-laptop. Changed it in that file, also by command. Now I am rebooting the server to see if apache will load for me :D
<ortsvorsteher> how can i detect 15" tft screen?
<Killer--Tux> yes
<usser> Killer--Tux, cool so boot it up
<bastid_raZor> eligos; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95275   ..check that out.
<npope-laptop> _earthmeLon: awesome!
 * _earthmeLon crosses his fingers
<Killer--Tux> yes
<t3flon> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<t3flon> amazing
<alraune> ﻿ortsvorsteher:displayconfig-gtk
<usser> Killer--Tux, ok now open my computer
 * npope-laptop winks at _earthmeLon
<t3flon> you're amazing ubottu
<t3flon> I love you ubottu
<usser> Killer--Tux, up on top click on tools->map network drive
<ortsvorsteher> i try alraune ... thx
<num1> ubottu I love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<Flare183> t3flon: Yeah I love my FlareBot
<alraune> ﻿ t3flon: ubutto is a bot , just triggered
<bastid_raZor> eligos; further down the page it shows you how to get the ubuntu splash back.
<t3flon> I know
<t3flon> pretty cool bot tho
<Killer--Tux> usser  ok and
<usser> Killer--Tux, click on browse and expand virtualbox shared folders
<Killer--Tux> usser  am there
<Agent_bob>     if i have some "file.vob" i want to make a "file.ogg or *.og?" out of, what is the cleanest way to do this ?   (cli prefered)
<Killer--Tux> now what
<usser> Killer--Tux, the folder that u setup before in settings should appear there
<Mr_Bad_News> hi when i boot from the linux image 22.15-rt  instead of 15-generic my nm-applet doesnt work and i cant use network-admin it says even root doesnt have privaledegs what is causing that?
<earthmeLon> Bleh. Still failing. Guess I should read some logs. Lets see if I can find them :D
<Kristopher> hi, ever since i installed ubuntu it is the default OS  - how can i change windows back to the default OS, at the OS selector (on boot) ?
<usser> Killer--Tux, see it yet?
<npope-laptop> Agent_bob: transcode
<Killer--Tux> error path not found
<alex^> for some reason whenever i reboot my ubuntu 8.04 box, the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf always change to some other ones that dont work, how can i force my settings so that they dont change after a reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> Kristopher: configure grub to make Windows the default
<usser> Kristopher, in ubuntu install startupmanager it lets u do that
<Agent_bob> Kristopher edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> alex^: edit your dhcp client configuration
<earthmeLon> npope-laptop. HAHA. this doesnt look good. [Sat Aug 16 13:16:55 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec). Going to google whats up, if you have any suggestions im all ears :D
<fiveguysonecup> i cant find out how to get my wifi card working in ubuntu it is a dynex DX-EBDTC does anyone know what drivers to install?
<Kristopher> so grub is the program? i will look into this :)
<npope-laptop> earthmeLon: dude that is lame, post some logs up on the pastebot so i can TS with yo
<qr> Kristopher: you need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst as root and change the line that says 'default somenumber' to make somenumber to the number of the entry for windows.
<usser> Killer--Tux, eh? at which step does it fail?
<IndyGunFreak> fiveguysonecup: do you know what chipset it is?
<acwan> Guys how can i make whatever is set with cpufreq permanent?
<Kristopher> thanks qr and all :)
<Killer--Tux> locating the mapped drive
<fiveguysonecup> no, how do i find out
<Agent_bob> !grub > Kristopher
<ubottu> Kristopher, please see my private message
<jeebusroxors> anyone know of a guide to setup dm-crypt to decrpyt an existing partition
<IndyGunFreak> fiveguysonecup: is it a PCI device?
<fyrestrtr> Kristopher: install startupmanager
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help , i cant get on the internet when i load the rt linux image
<fiveguysonecup> yes
<fiveguysonecup> it is pci
<IndyGunFreak> fiveguysonecup: run "lspci" no quotes, ina  terminlal, it will output the identity of all your PCI devices, see how the card is identified
<Mr_Bad_News> where nm-applet should be is just a dark square , but when i click on it it says networking unavailable
<Mr_Bad_News> and i cant set a wireless network manually for some reason
<fiveguysonecup> ok will you be around later i have to re install ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> fiveguysonecup: i'll probably be here a little while.
<usser> Killer--Tux, in virtualbox window when u click help->about virtualbox does it have a "Sun" logo?
<acwan> Anyone know how to make cpufrequtils set the policy permanent? :O
<alraune> !hw ﻿| fiveguysonecup:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw ﻿
<Kristopher> it is the program from http://startupmanager.org/ ?
<fiveguysonecup> it shouldnt be to hard to figure out if i figure out the chipset
<fiveguysonecup> but i man need help
<alraune> !HW ﻿| fiveguysonecup:
<Killer--Tux> usser  yes
<IndyGunFreak> fiveguysonecup: well, it could be... some chipsets are fairly difficult to figure out.
<Bruno_F> lol fiveguysonecup
<fiveguysonecup> ok well ill be back here in a bit
<Flare183> umm
<Bruno_F> nice nick
<jeebusroxors> anyone know of a guide to setup dm-crypt to decrpyt an existing partition
<Bruno_F> =)
<Flare183> !hcl | fiveguysonecup
<ubottu> fiveguysonecup: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usser> Killer--Tux, hm nvm then. can u post a screenshot with your shared folders properties and also windows screenshot at the point at which it fails to map the drive
<MadsRH> How do I get my PVR-150 TV-card and remote working???
<fiveguysonecup> is there a way to find chipset in windows?
<tw3akz> ﻿can anyone help me? im trying to resize my partition with gparted so i can dual boot ubuntu and im not sure how to or what to put into the fields
<Flannel> fiveguysonecup: hardware manager
<fiveguysonecup> right
<alex^> fyrestrtr: ah, thanks
<Killer--Tux> usser  let me try
<psypher246> hey all, hope somone can help me, i have been seraching for a solution now for almost a week. i want to build my own custom SERVER install of ubuntu. I have gotten so far as to create a successful preseed file. the porblem is i want to have the latest updates with the install BUT not as separate packages. they should replace the onld packages making the cd image as small as possible, anyone know how to do this?
<psypher246> thanks
<foxhound_> anybody knows whats the installation path of mozilla ?
<jpjacobs> does anyone know how to turn up the volume of an integrated mic on an intel HDA soundcard (conexant chip)? and no it's channel is not muted.
<Flannel> foxhound_: "which mozilla" will tell you
<Seth_and_Meribet> would someone be able to answer a question about my wireless card for installing hardy on my gateway laptop?
<fyrestrtr> foxhound_: read the wiki and don't install flash manually unless you know what you are doing.
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; /usr/bin/firefox
<jeebusroxors> anyone know of a guide to setup dm-crypt to decrpyt an existing partition
<evilbug> is there a way to install just the ubuntu base system (like arch does)? would installing the server edition and then installing a DE be similar to that?
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone tell me what the problem is
<Mr_Bad_News> nm-applet doesnt show up and i cant use network-admin
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: you can try do it through command sudo alsamixer
<Seth_and_Meribet> hardy is not allowing me to connect via wireless
<eligos> bastid_razor: I did it man, thanks a lot for your help!!!
<Flannel> psypher246: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<bastid_raZor> eligos; awesome, glad i could help :)
<IndyGunFreak> Seth_and_Meribet: what is your wireless device
<usser> evilbug, yep thats pretty much how its in ubuntu
<usser> evilbug, install a base server
<Seth_and_Meribet> when I do that thing in terminal it lets me know that it knows that I have a wireless card
<jpjacobs> Pirate_Hunter: even when the gui mixer already reports 100%
<Agent_bob> ok. one more thing.   i have installed things like w32codecs and libdvd***  is there a way to disarm such things so that data dvd's don't have to flow through those filters too ?    what i could one time read at 20m/s  is now at 1m/s  ???
<Seth_and_Meribet> IndyGun: I have a realtek I think - it's for gateway 405e
<Kristopher> will a .deb file work with ubuntu?
<Flannel> Kristopher: It depends.  But yes, Ubuntu uses debs.
<evilbug> usser- does the server come with X, or do i have to install it?
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: WARNING: /usr/bin/firefox is not a directory.
<Kristopher> ok ;)
<psypher246> Flannel: i have been following that, NO mention of what i am asking about
<usser> evilbug, no sever is bare terminal
<jpjacobs> Seth_and_Meribet: wwhen trying with keys, always remove the old entry in the edit wireless networks thing, apparently it doesn't really update well
<usser> evilbug, *server
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; /usr/bin is though... firefox is the command. like the other guy said.. if you're installing flash manually that is probably a bad idea
<Flannel> psypher246: You need to download the updated debs, then rebuild the packages(.gz)
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: ok in System>Pref>sound check to see if your sound is alsa or pulseaudio if it is already chosen there try looking at obottu link
<jpjacobs> alsa
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | jpjacobs
<ubottu> jpjacobs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<foxhound_> bastid_razor how to install it in other way ?
<psypher246> will that update the packages in the pool overwirting the old verisons?
<Killer--Tux> usser  here it is http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=erroril8.png
<psypher246> Flannel:
<Kristopher> kthanksbye :D
<jpjacobs> Pirate_Hunter: it does work, but really it's volume is ridiculeously low
<bastid_raZor> !flash | foxhound_
<ubottu> foxhound_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aguitel> is there a motherboard information linux command ?
<Seth_and_Meribet> jpjacobs: when I go to admin>networking it doesn't even give me the option to connect via wireless - i don't think I have a driver installed on linux
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: oops its mic
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: i tried the link its no help
<Pirate_Hunter> !mic | jpjacobs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Flannel> psypher246: Well, you'll be overwriting the ones in the pool, and then updating the packages.gz so it knows what the new versions are.
<jpjacobs> Pirate_Hunter: indeed
<foxhound_> i have the tar.gz file, or is it no use ?
<Agent_bob> aguitel lshw
<evilbug> usser- and one more thing, does the server ask me about what packages i'd like installed?
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; what tar.gz? from where?
<Flannel> psypher246: you don't want foo v 1-3 you want foo v 1-3ubuntu4 instead.
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: youve increased you mic sound and nothing no sound?
<psypher246> Flannel: sorry i thought that just included whatever new appas you install cos u create a new repo, didn't realise this includes updates
<jpjacobs> Seth_and_Meribet: you do have the wireless card on (eg no hardware killswitch or an fn+... key combo)?
<psypher246> Flannel: foo?
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs igain ^
<usser> evilbug, its only asks for a role like lamp or dhcp and installs packages that are needed for that role
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: from adobe.com
<aguitel> Agent_bob, thankz
<Flannel> psypher246: Well, I'm not sure ifthere's anyway to automate the update processes of that, but you could install a fresh install, update, and then copy stuff from your apt archives (or just download everything manually from the repos)
<Seth_and_Meribet> jpjacobs: yes the wireless card is on
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; does adobe.com give you instructions on what to do with said tar.gz?
<Flannel> psypher246: just ... random package for an example.
<jpjacobs> Pirate_Hunter: the sound does work, all sliders are at 100% and unmuted, i selected the right mic channel, but the volume is waaay to low to be usable
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: hm?
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to run a proxy server in my LAN but all programs I've tried I get the output 'Proxy Resufed Connection' but nmap detects the proxy running. Any clue ?
<fiveguysonecup> i know its broadcom corp that provides drivers for windows
<usser> Killer--Tux, and the other one with virtual folders properties?
<MadsRH> Does anyone know if theres a How to for PVR-150 TV-cards and Ubuntu 8.04? I can't make it work
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: nope, just a download
<evilbug> usser- i see. i'm looking to install a barebones ubuntu since i'm already used to commands and whatnot, and i imagine that the desktop version does come with stuff i don't need running in the bg.
<Raspe> hey guys.  I just installed ubuntu on my  laptop and it's the first time i've ever used any type of linux OS.  Is there any type of system maintenance required to keep the OS running at peak performance like there is in windows?
<psypher246> Flannel: ok i'll have a look, this truly has to be as hand free as possible, just put in cd and boot and install everything with updates and as small as possible\
<Killer--Tux> usser  what properties
<usser> evilbug, oh yes, if u want custom installation desktop is no way to go
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: i opened the flash player directly instead of terminal and it installed it for me
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; have you tried uncompressing the file to see if it has instructions in there somewhere?
<evilbug> usser- thanks, that's it. for now... :)
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: looks like the path is home/foxhound/firefox
<Flannel> psypher246: Right, I'm talking about doing it on *your* machine, and then grabbing the updated versions from your apt archives and putting them onto the CD image
<usser> Killer--Tux, the virtual machine settings.
<Shadow6363> how do i properly replicate adding a new user with system/admin privileges via the terminal?
<Killer--Tux> usser ok here it goes http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error1uw9.png
<jeebusroxors> anyone know of a guide to setup dm-crypt to decrpyt an existing partition
<WhatsHisName_Sea> Raspe: not so much... but you'll notice every 30-40 bootups it will want to do a checkdisk (fsck in Linux terms)
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs igain control (slider)   but you will also want to mute the mic-boost  and/or external amp
<qr> Shadow6363: you mean like sudo permissions?
<psypher246> Flannel: ok, but can i just replace the file in the pool with the new file?
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: reading online for your problem but i guess this might be beyond my expertise
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs in alsamixer controls
<foxhound_> is there a way to change the contrast and ligh/gamma of my screen ? because everything is dark
<Flannel> Shadow6363: adduser, and then add them to the admin group
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; which firefox told you that?
<Raspe> whatshisname_sea: thanks.  what does fsck mean exactly?
<WhatsHisName_Sea> Raspe: but there is really no need for defrag or anything like that
<Flannel> psypher246: Yes, provided you rebuild the packages/packages.gz
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: not firefox, the flashplayer installer
<WhatsHisName_Sea> Raspe: fsck is the check disk utility in Linux
<earthmeLon> npope-la1top. I regenerated my ssl key. Maybe I didnt do it correctly. I've found a lot of posts saying that that could be a problem. I am having a hard time finding a good tutorial on just setting up the certs/keys whatever. Any suggestion for that?
<psypher246> and that is mentioned in the installcd wiki
<Raspe> whatshisname_sea: ok great.  thanks
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: no igain, nor external amp (which would be kinda weird for a mic i guess)...
<Flannel> psypher246: the alternate/server install CD has the preseed/etc stuff which tells it what packages to install, and then a repository on the CD, which it uses to install from.
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; okay.
<honigpuppe22> hallo
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: is there a way to change the contrast and ligh/gamma of my screen ? because everything is dark
<usser> Killer--Tux, alright remove /home and replace it with /home/adolfo
<WhatsHisName_Sea> Raspe: By the way... Welcome aboard!
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs alsamixer controls the card  not the attached devices
<usser> Killer--Tux, name it home
<Flannel> psypher246: Which is also what the minimal CD does, except that it doesn't have packages on the CD, and gets them straight from the repositories online instead.
<Shadow6363> qr, yes, similar to the checkbox in the gui for "Executing system administration tasks"
<honigpuppe22> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich hier java fürs knuddels runterladen kann das geht bei mir nicht
<Flannel> psypher246: which means that they're always up to date, although youre downloading per intsall
<Flannel> !de | honigpuppe22
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; you're monitor should have those options. just out of curiosity which video card do you have?
<ubottu> honigpuppe22: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dorothy> Hi all I've an IBM ThinkPad x24 running Hardy Heron 8.04. Every time I go to battery, the screen brightness lowers, and I have to use the function key combination to raise  the brightness. Then, every few minutes the brightness just goes down again. Any help would be appreciated.
<Pirate_Hunter> jpjacobs: just incase you havent got a dell pc otherwise this thread might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832835&page=2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702642
<honigpuppe22> was muss ich dann machen ich komm da nicht durch
<treble54> I have control+alt+tab set to the same behavior as alt+tab, but it applies to all workspaces
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: yeah i know ... but there is'nt anything like igain, nor external amp...
<psypher246> Flannel: is the minimal cd better to start with, all i want is an openvpn server with minimal size
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: ATI card
<qr> Shadow6363: I have no idea what checkbox you're talking about.  But to give a user sudo rights do    usermod theusername -a -G admin   (do not mess up the -a -G admin part, doing so will cause innumerable problems)
<Flannel> honigpuppe22: /join #ubuntu-de
<earthmeLon> npope-la2top i have to get to work, if you have a suggestion on a tutorial, please /query it to me. Thanks again
<treble54> how do I set alt+tab to do what ctrl+alt+tab does
<treble54> I don't know where this keybinding is at
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs hmmm what card ?
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: not in my monitor, i usually right click desktop on windows and change everything
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: check the power settings... you can get there by right-clicking on the power status icon in the system tray
<treble54> and I don't see it under keyboard shortcuts
<honigpuppe22> is das dann richtig alles erklärt
<Flannel> psypher246: minimal CD is identical to the alternate CD, except it doesn't include any packages on the CD
<Killer--Tux> usser  i dont understand
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; oh, ATI i don' t know if it has the ability to do that..
<Shadow6363> thanks qr and Flannel
<Flannel> honigpuppe22: yes.
<psypher246> Flannel: cool, i'll have another go, thank you!!!
<usser> Killer--Tux, that last screenshot u sent, in that window remove the line that says home /home
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs my ess has about 25 controls   but my hda has 2  so  it is card dependant.
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: in windows i usually do it, so i tell you it does have the ability :p
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: yeah, I went to system >preferences > power management but this did not help
 * Agent_bob hates intel-hda
<honigpuppe22> danke werde ich nun versuchen
<Flannel> !java | honigpuppe22
<ubottu> honigpuppe22: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nomopofomo> how the heck can i stop ubuntu from stretching my desktop to my monitor's native resolution? i'm trying to select a resolution in a game which is a 4:3 resolution but it's stretching it to 16:10
<jsquared> is there a command I can pipe stuff through to see how long the input command took?
<usser> Killer--Tux, and add a different one with Folder Path /home/adolfo and Folder name home
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: intel HDA (with a conexant CX20549 chip)
<Agent_bob> jsquared time
<qr> jsquared: you can do time command to see how long command takes
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: I even scoured the net to find a solution to no avail
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: did you uncheck the "reduce backlight brightness" on the "On Battery tab"?
<Agent_bob> jpjacobs that explains it.   sorry i bothered you.
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: yes
<bastid_raZor> foxhound_; windows ati drivers and ubuntu ati drivers are not the same. therefore in ubuntu it may not.. yet i do not know if it does. you could google or look around on the forums
<jsquared> qr, Agent_bob: that seems to require that I specify the command as part of time, though
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: OK, you should probably see if this is set in your BIOS
<qr> jsquared: yes, that's how time works
<jsquared> I'd like to be able to do something like "x | time" <-- measures how long it took x to run
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: been ther, done that
<dorothy> there*
<Flannel> jsquared: no. time [command]
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: hmmm.... thinking
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: :) never mind
<foxhound_> bastid_razor: i see, i'll keep trying
<Killer--Tux> usser   i got a error
<qr> jsquared: you cant accuartely time something that way
<Agent_bob> jsquared why would you want to time a pipe ?
<qr> jsquared: which is why time doesn't work like that.
<Killer--Tux> usser   here is the screenshot    http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotiv7.png
<filac> can anyone help me please ? Im getting a corrupt volume error when trying to mount an external usb drive that worked fine yesterday, can anyone help ?
<ortsvorsteher> ! kroatia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kroatia
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: I'm thinking it's might be a setting I can change in the gconf editor but I've no idea how to get to it
<jsquared> qr: ah, okay
<ortsvorsteher> ! croatia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about croatia
<jpjacobs> Agent_bob: it's just too sad... everything except the internal mic is working out of the box (yeah, and hdaps protection neither)
<jpjacobs> so i'm already kinda glad :)
<nomopofomo> How can I stop Ubuntu from upscaling the screen resolution?
<jsquared> qr: basically I want to capture the output of the original file without also capturing the time output
<Flannel> !hr | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<pteague> what engine does amarok use by default? xine or something else?
<Slart> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<qr> jsquared: time outputs on stderr, so just capture stdout (a regular pipe ( ie | ) does this) and you'll be fine
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: edit xorg.conf (before do a backup)
<Slart> hmm.. no idea
<ortsvorsteher> ! hrvatska
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hrvatska
<jsquared> qr: ah, neat. thanks!
<usser> Killer--Tux, did u delete the old one?
<ortsvorsteher> ! hr
<Pirate_Hunter> pteague: im sure you can  get that info from their homesite
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: press Alt-F2 to get the the "Run Application" popup and type "gconf-editor" in the window and click run
<usser> Killer--Tux, paste the result of echo $HOME
<nomopofomo> alraune, what exactly am I looking for in xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob> jsquared sounds like you are ready for  linux output redirrection 101
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: sth like modes  1024x768   ...
<ortsvorsteher> Flannel: thx
<usser> Killer--Tux, oh right u have to shut down your windows xp for that to work
<WDC> Woot! Mirc on Ubuntu! Wine FTW
<usser> Killer--Tux, :)
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to see my files/folders sizes in terminal?
<usser> WDC, perv
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: pastebin it and I'll tell you
<usser> WDC, :P
<WDC> usser, what?
<Killer--Tux> usser /home/adolfo
<alraune> !paste > ﻿nomopofomo
<Agent_bob> Pirate_Hunter du
<jsquared> Pirate_Hunter: du -s to get a summary, du if you want everything
<nomopofomo> http://pastebin.com/d56870b20
<marvin> hi
<marvin> germanẞ
<marvin> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> WDC: whats the point of mirc isnt that just wastin space when you have native linux irc clients
<usser> WDC, theres a lot of great linux-native irc clients and u're running mirc in wine :) perv
<usser> Killer--Tux, right shutdown your windows XP
<Pirate_Hunter> jsquared, Agent_bob: ty
<ortsvorsteher> lol
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Killer--Tux> usser let me try that
<Flare183> !german | marvin
<ubottu> marvin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<treble54> I've just installed ubuntu, and I'd like to bind ctrl+alt+tab to what alt+tab does. I do not see any binding under Keyboard Shortcuts that corresponds to Ctrl+Alt+Tab and I haven't quite found anything under "Advancded Desktop Effects Settings"
<treble54> anyone have any suggestions?
<Shadow6363> exit
<Shadow6363> woops
<Killer--Tux> usser  restarted and there is no maped drive
<okaratas> ls
<nomopofomo> alraune, did you get that?
<usser> Killer--Tux, no not restart shut it down completeky
<okaratas> ops, sorry and good chat!
<Flare183> ??
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: okay went there, but when I went to apps > gnome-power-manager I changed the battery brightness from 70 to 100 but when I took my charger out (just now) my screen brightness still dimmed :-(
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: what ?
<Gilnim> hi
<Killer--Tux> usser  o let me try that
<alraune> !who > ﻿nomopofomo
<nomopofomo> alraune, http://pastebin.com/d56870b20
<Gilnim> howto start a program during booting
<jimcooncat> anyone running andLinux? is this offtopic here?
<Flare183> !startup | Gilnim
<bastid_raZor> treble54; choose ring switcher or application switcher and change the keybinding for it
<ubottu> Gilnim: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lissyx> Hi, does someone here has been able to build drm-modules in intrepid ?
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: mom
<Killer--Tux> usser   do ihave to config something on ubuntu
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CostaRicanQuaker> I'm having trouble with my CD playing, i inserted an audio cd and when totem tried to open it it said location not found, how do i fix this?
<Gilnim> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nomopofomo> alraune, what?
<usser> Killer--Tux, sigh... no
<Flare183> CostaRicanQuaker: try it with Rhythmbox
<Pirate_Hunter> jsquared, Agent_bob: how can i make du give me the grand total in MB/GB instead of bytes?
<jsquared> Pirate_Hunter: du -sh
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker it may have to do with the /dev/cdrom symlink     you can check to see if it's pointed at the correct device
<jsquared> (Pirate_Hunter: the "h" is for human-readable)
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: mom= just a momnet
<alraune> moment
<nomopofomo> alraune, oh :)
<Pirate_Hunter> jsquared: ty
<Agent_bob> Pirate_Hunter man du       short answer    du -sh /basedir/*
<usser> Killer--Tux, lets do it this way, open up terminal type VirtualBox
<xintron> How can I see print jobs using the terminal?
<Killer--Tux> usser   are u sure
<kaffe> lprm
<Pirate_Hunter> Agent_bob: yah worked that out from man pages
<usser> Killer--Tux, yes im sure
<Killer--Tux> usser   vbox open
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: what Flarel83 suggested worked
<usser> Killer--Tux, do u see your virtual machine there on the left?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rhythmbox tobe the default player?
<Killer--Tux> usser   yes
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: (cli) : gksu cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conforig
<usser> Killer--Tux, right click on it choose settings
<WhatsHisName_Sea> doroth: hmmm... sounds like you are doing all the right things... this could be a compatibility issue with acpi (power managment service) and your particular laptop.  acpi support has come a long way in Ubuntu but it's still not perfect
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker heh  one work around calls for another though... ;/
<usser> Killer--Tux, second from the bottom shared folders
<nomopofomo> alraune, done
<Killer--Tux> usser   ok what next
<Pirate_Hunter> Agent_bob, jsquared: geez 25GB of torrents how nice :/
<usser> Killer--Tux, click on it, remove everything that u see there
<Killer--Tux> usser   alright
<Agent_bob> Pirate_Hunter :)   have to clean up your own closet dude
<Killer--Tux> usser got it
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: is there a way to remove all acpi support and let the bios run it?
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Pirate_Hunter> Agent_bob: yup for sure
<Gilnim> howto start a program during booting (Ubuntu SERVER!!!)
<Flare183> !server | Gilnim
<ubottu> Gilnim: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Konner> Ndiswrapper and xubuntu isnt working after i installed my drivers
<nomopofomo> alraune, done
<usser> Killer--Tux, now add a folder with path /home/adolfo and name home
<usser> Killer--Tux, all lower case
<Konner> i still cant connect
<Agent_bob> Gilnim   /etc/rc.local
<Konner> to the internet
<Ean> Hi! Can someone please tell me how I can "get" my /disk as a map with read/write in a map in my /home/user? Thanks :)
<Flare183> Konner: open a terminal and type in sudo modprobe nidiswrapper
<Konner> i did
<woddf2> Hello
<Flare183> Konner: now type in sudo dhclient
<woddf2> I am having trouble upgrading from 6.06 Dapper to 8.04 Hardy.
<Killer--Tux> usser got it
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: sudo  displayconfig-gtk
<nomopofomo> i'm in it
<nomopofomo> alraune, i'm there
<usser> Killer--Tux, nice now click ok and start your Windows XP
<Konner> Flare183 it didnt do anything
<Konner> it said some things
<Flare183> oh wow
<Konner> but
<Flare183> sry
<Konner> thats it
<WhatsHisName_Sea> you can turn off acpi and apmd support by going to System->Services and find them in the list and un-check them there.  The next time you bootup they will not run.  If you want to turn them off without rebooting you can (after you uncheck them in the services list) run the following from the command line: "/etc/init.d/acpi-support stop"  and then "/etc/init.d/acpid stop"
<bbsuk> hi guys
<Killer--Tux> usser hey dude ur the best
<Konner> Can someone help me with Ndiswrapper and Xubuntu i installed my drivers but its not working
<bbsuk> im jus setting up a server
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: choose your monitor
<bbsuk> but im wondering
<usser> Killer--Tux, :) no problem
<bbsuk> do i need 2 static ip addresses?
<nomopofomo> alraune, my brand is not listed
<Killer--Tux> usser thanks dude
<nathanr> I want to do an upgrade from gusty to hardy from the command-line, but want to uninstall all the GUI stuff first, since I am only using the machine as a local webserver. How can I uninstall the GUI?
<Ean> Hi! Can someone please tell me how I can "get" my /disk as a map with read/write in a folder in my /home/user/disk? Please help...
<xintron> what app is standard to edit print jobs in ubuntu (and how do I start it through the terminal)?
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38039/
<bbsuk> do i need 2 ip address,s static to set a server?
<woddf2> I am having trouble upgrading from 6.06 Dapper to 8.04 Hardy.
<usser> xintron, its cups you can access it by pointing your browser to localhost:631
<Agent_bob> ean you speak geek ?    what are you trying to do, cause i don't understand that.
<nomopofomo> alraune, it is listed as plug'n'play but my brand is not there in the list
<xintron> usser: Thanks!
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: you know the spec of that moni ? horizontal/vertical refresh rates ?
<dorothy> WhatsHisName_Sea: coola bulla I'm going down for reboot. thanks for your help
<dorothy> exit
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: you know the spec of that moni ? horizontal/vertical refresh rates ?  check out at vendors HP, google is your friend !
<nomopofomo> alraune, no, could I find it on the manufacturer website? i know the max resolution is 1680x1050 and it is currently running at 51 hz
<WhatsHisName_Sea> dorothy: You're welcome! ;)
<Ean> Agent_bob, Geek? I want to have my HDD as a folder under my home folder /home/user.
<usser> xintron, dont forget to do sudo passwd and set the root password otherwise cups might not let u in
<Agent_bob> Ean ok  set up /etc/fstab to mount it there
<woddf2> I am having trouble upgrading from 6.06 Dapper to 8.04 Hardy.
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38039/
<xintron> usser: Got it working :)
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: dont upgrade avoid that, do clean install (backup files first)
<woddf2> I do not have a Hardy disc!
<woddf2> My CD burner can no longer write!
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo: if you own no data sheet, vendors hp could help, 51 Hz is very poor| crt/lcd ? size ? built in ?
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: download iso, burn, load it on boot, install its that simple than upgrade packages
<woddf2> My CD burner can no longer write!
<Agent_bob> Ean i don't know what fs you are talking about.  but if some M$ fs then you will need to specify uid/gid/?mask  or it won't be accessable to the yesr in question.   if a linux fs then just own it once mounted.
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: ahhh do it from windows with wubi
<Agent_bob> s/yesr/user
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: that is if you have windows otherwise let me check your link i doubt ill be helpful
<Ean> Agent_bob, Ok, when I have edited my fstab file, can I reload it without restatign my system? :/
<nomopofomo> alraune, http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LCD/Specifications/spec_x22wg_1080p.htm
<Rocknzen> does anyone here have any experiance setting up twinview?
<usser> Ean, yes sure, do sudo mount -a
<Ean> Agent_bob, Just that when I installed Ubuntu I mounted the disk as /hallonsaft, but I didn't get any privilegies... ...
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: thats minor just packages that failled to get fetched try sudo update than upgrade and try again otherwise....
<Agent_bob> Ean you don't "load" it per'se  mount just reads from it.    sudo mount -a   will mount what ever is in there with an auto mount setting
<Pirate_Hunter> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<minus198> Hi.. Where can I find my own SSH key?
<woddf2> @Pirate_Hunter Thanks
<nomopofomo> alraune, i am interested in the part that says "scanning frequency" on that page
<Agent_bob> Ean sounds like an M$ file system   ?
<Ean> Agent_bob, I meant more like reload the fstab so it used the new settigns... :P
<Pirate_Hunter> woddf2: was going to tell you to check ubottu link but i guess youve done it already and np
<qr> minus198: private keys are ususally stored in ~/.ssh/id_something files
<Konner> Can someone help me with Ndiswrapper and Xubuntu i installed my drivers but its not working
<Agent_bob> again you don't load the fstab file at any time.
<foxhound_> how to know which is my grafix card ?
<foxhound_> i need to know the number
<Rocknzen> does anyone here have any experiance setting up twinview?
<minus198> qr> And if there aren't any files in that dir? Only the dir /known_hosts is in that directory
<Ean> Agent_bob, No, its just a simple ext3 system...
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:poor boy, lol | look for a generic lcd matching horizontal 25-82hz, vertical 50-75 Hz
<qr> minus198: then you probably don't have a private key, you need to generate one using ssh-keygen
<Firefishe> I'm running 8.04 from a live cd.  I have a pcmcia cardbus dual usb 2.0 card plugged in to the cardbus slot, but the system doesn't recognize it.
<minus198> qr> ok.. Thanks
<Agent_bob> Ean ok then fstab has nothing to do with permissions on it.    you will have to won or mod the fs root
<Agent_bob> Ean example;   sudo chown ean /mountpoint/blah/
<nathanr> Anyone know how to uninstall Ubuntu Desktop from the command-line. I only want server applications.
<Konner> someone help
<ljkljlkjlk> ubottu
<Konner> pleaswe
<Ean> Agent_bob, Ok
<Pelo> Firefishe, you might want to look up your cards model in the forum or some generic name for the type of card
<badkitty> Does anyonw know if they have a binaural beat generator for the 64 bit platform?
<Rocknzen> does anyone here have any experiance setting up twinview?
<Konner> pleaswe
<Pelo> Konner, help with what ?
<Agent_bob> Ean the root of the fs is the same as any folder or file in it.   it has permissions and ownership too
<badkitty> Rockzen: sure
<Ean> Agent_bob, ok
<xintron> I want a small nice program that shows some information about the computer (CPU, RAM used/free etc) and that can be run from the terminal, suggestions?
<Konner> Pelo when i install my drivers in NDISWRAPPER on Xubuntu my wireless isnt working
<Pelo> Rocknzen,  look in here there might be something  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Firefishe> Pelo:  oh phoo...I can look up some parameters via the pccardctl command....sometimes my bwain :-P LOL
<ljkljlkjlk> hi everyone
<Ean> Agent_bob, but I got a NTFS, M$ in a folder under /home. That partition isn't listed under fstab, how can I change it to /home/user? :P
<Firefishe> Pelo:  Thanks :)
<Konner> i think 8.04 is crap compaired to 7.10
<Pelo> Konner, I don' tknow much about wifi , sorry,  try looking up your wifi card in the forum , maybe there is a trick in there
<badkitty> Konner: interesting, wh yis that?
<Rocknzen> Yes I did look there I am almost there with my aetup but
<badkitty> RockzenL what type of card do you have?
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:found a match ?
<nomopofomo> alraune, no :(
<usser> xintron, lm-sensors
<Rocknzen> he only thing I need to fix now is the rsolution
<Agent_bob> Ean that partition also has no ownership/permissions bits.   so it's a mount option that sets those things.   sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mount/point/
<nomopofomo> alraune, how can I learn to write my own driver file for this monitor? is it in xorg.conf?
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:wait , start gtk myself
<ljkljlkjlk> someone knows is there a program for mdadm web monitoring?
<Firefishe> What is the name of the old pcmcia .deb package with the 'cardctl' command in it?
<Rocknzen> I am using an hp pavillion with nvidia card
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:yes
<Konner> my wireless worked fine in 7.10 but in 8.04 it doesnt work
<Pelo> ljkljlkjlk, try in synaptic,  search for mdadm
<Firefishe> Konner:  you have a broadcom card?
<Konner> its known as one its a linksys card its WMP54GS
<Agent_bob> Ean you would probably be well advised to either enroll in linux file systems 101   or visit the infonode !ntfs
<Agent_bob> !ntfs > Ean
<ubottu> Ean, please see my private message
<Konner> its alternate driver is brodocom
<Rocknzen> I have my second screen up and running which is a 50" plasma but I dont have the resolution on it right
<squires1993> hi any body wa help
<ljkljlkjlk> Pelo: its just the mdadm util listed
<Firefishe> Konner:  If it's a broadcom card, chances are you need the b43-fwcutter package.
<Pelo> Rocknzen, have you tried editing xorg.conf to add the extra res to that monitor ?
<Konner> okay
<nomopofomo> alraune, should I just read this page from x.org? http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Ean> Agent_bob, Ok, thanks for the help. I will try to read that ^^
<Firefishe> Konner...I've had a lot of experience with this, so if you'd like, go ahead and pm me and I'll walk you through it.
<isharis> Hey.. How can I install Pixel Image Editor to Linux?
<squires1993> help i have an error can any body help
<Pelo> while booting , it hangs for 10-20 sec on  Loading manual driivers  , and then the next line is my sensors chipset thing w83627thf  anyone know what is occuring ?
<xintron> usser: how do I run that app then :/
<Pelo> squires1993, if it is a long error pastebin it, if a short one ( 3lines) post it here
<ljkljlkjlk> someone knows that Fastrak TX2300 is supported ?
<Deejay> Hello all
<Agent_bob> Pelo  yeah that's your friendly "just works" portion of the system at work for you.
<Konner> Firefishe i private messaged you
<Rocknzen> not sure how to do that please keep in mind I am new to linux I just made the switch about a week ago and I have learned a lot but I still am in the process of learning
<squires1993> it is E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<squires1993> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Deejay> I would appreciate a little mentorship and help from someone who is free
<Rocknzen> and I am not affraid to try new things
<Pelo> Agent_bob, not helpfull,  my sensor chip is listed in modprobe , it is properly installed there is no reason I can think of why the boot process would probe for it everytime
<Firefishe> k Konner...check your window
<ljkljlkjlk> someone knows that Fastrak TX2300 supported by kernel?
<usser> xintron, this appears pretty relevant
<usser> xintron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
 * Pelo apporches Rocknzen with some celery and a rubber outfit : "not affraid you say ? "
<Rocknzen> Pelo I see that when you respond to me it is in red how can I do that to respond to you or others like that
<Pelo> ljkljlkjlk, try here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Agent_bob> Pelo because the initramfs.img is setup that way like it or fix it.
<KurtKraut> How can I put a script to be runned on boot ?
<Deejay> Is there some good online python scripting literature?
<eth01> cron
<Pelo> Rocknzen, that's because I emoted,   used /me type action here,    ppl get highlited when you use their nick in the lines
 * Mac32geek is here
<Pelo> Agent_bob, how would I go about fixing it then ?
 * Mac32geek used to be NTAUTHORITY
<snej> hi
<Mac32geek> hi
<Pelo> KurtKraut, put it in /etc/rc.local
<KurtKraut> Pelo, thx
<squires1993> can any body help
<snej> kann einer deutsch
<IndyGunFreak> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<pac1> I'm looking for a tool to manage my subscriptions to mailing lists.  (not a tool to maintain a mailing list)   Anything come to mind?
<Rocknzen> used /me type action here
<Pelo> squires1993, we need the problem first
<IndyGunFreak> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rocknzen> ??? please explai a little
<squires1993> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<squires1993> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pelo> Rocknzen,  just type this exctly ,  /me does something
<Agent_bob> Pelo build your own kernel with support for disk and fs compiled in and stop using an initramfs.img ?    or rebuilld the initramfs.img to not insert anything but the bare desessities...   neither is a first year project.
<squires1993> thats the problem
 * Rocknzen does something
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:?
<RandyboY> What can be wrong if im not able to browse a network machine (windows) but can mount shares from it?
<KurtKraut> Pelo, I've messed up. I did a cp myscript /etc/rc.local thinking it was a directory but it is a file and I just erased it. Is there something on that file by default ?
<Pelo> Agent_bob, ok, I'll wait then
<Rocknzen> Pelo
<battlesquid> KurtKraut: nope
<Pelo> KurtKraut, let me have a look at mine
<battlesquid> KurtKraut: theress exit 0 only
<Rocknzen> Pelo ok and??
<mgolisch> Deejay: there is dive into python and byteofpython which if i recall right helped me to understand alot
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:?still here ?
<nomopofomo> alraune, yes :)
<Pelo> Rocknzen, that's how you emote,   you did it perfectly
<Deejay> thanks a lot
<Pelo> KurtKraut,  meet me in #pelo
<alraune> gtk > generic monitor, LCD Panel 1920 X 1200, just to get started
<mgolisch> Deejay: there is also a free book of a galileo computing press but i think its german only
<Rocknzen> Pelo so each time I respond to you I have to type /me ect
<Rocknzen> ?
<isharis> How can I fix photoshop cs2 z-index issue?
<battlesquid> i also have a question about /etc/rc.local - and ubuntu server. i want to run something on startup - will running this from here work (it says This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.) ?
<nomopofomo> alraune, find anything?
<alraune> nomogtk > generic monitor, LCD Panel 1920 X 1200, just to get started
<Pelo> Rocknzen,  no , that was to emote, when you respond to someone , just use their nick in the line,  like you keep doing
<devius> i'm back again with a major, plz deperately i need help my graphics card accelerator dosent function the way it should, very bad video rendering, plz help
<alraune> nomopofomo ; gtk > generic monitor, LCD Panel 1920 X 1200, just to get started
<devius> i'm back again with a major, plz deperately i need help my graphics card accelerator dosent function the way it should, very bad video rendering, plz help
<Rocknzen> Pelo got it thanks
<squires1993> ﻿Pelo have u got a privet chat room
<Rocknzen> Pelo ok back to twinview please
<rikkimaru> I recently reset the root password, and creating a guest accout on a computer.  When I try to log in, the guest account does not function, and recovery mode rejects my root password.  What's the easiest way to regain control of the computer?
<Pelo> Rocknzen,  I told you all Icould,  check in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<s3a> how do i update alsa to version 1.0.17?
<alraune> nomopofomo ;this is less then the specs of your screen, but will give a good start for xorg.conf and should allow to change res at all
<ali1234> i have a problem with sound. if i run a program that uses SDL it blocks all the gnome programs from making sound. but if one attempts to play a sound, when i quit the SDL app, i heard that sound over and over in a loop until i reboot my computer, and also gnome panel freezes.
<Rocknzen> Pelo I did check that but you said something earlier about adding a lin into the xconfig
<battlesquid> KurtKraut: you should make sure the /etc/rc.local contains exit 0
<Agent_bob> rikkimaru boot a live cd   chroot into the system and run passwd 'guest_name'
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: why do you need to upgrade?
<devius> i'm back again with a major, plz deperately i need help my graphics card accelerator dosent function the way it should, very bad video rendering, plz help
<Rocknzen> Pelo can you just repeat that and explain where to add it it?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: i upgraded motherboard and its sound issues are solved in that version for its built-in audio card
<Pelo> Rocknzen, edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  see if there is a set of lins for your monitor,  see if you can add the extra resolutions you need to it
<squires1993> the problem is that i can not instal the programs on the applications menu
<shockwave_> I have a DSL modem, with internal ip 192.168.1.1, and a router with ip 192.168.2.1 to which my home server is connected. It has access to the internet. Is it possible to somehow directed the trafic coming to the DSL modem (192.168.1.1) to the server in 192.168.2.20
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: hm, i don't know.. try google and you'll likely find the source.
<KurtKraut> battlesquid, I'll try that... thanks.
<devius> pelo: may be you  can help me deperately i need help my graphics card accelerator dosent function the way it should, very bad video rendering, plz help
<shockwave_> The router is connected to the DSL modem
<Mac32geek> i have a server called WINNT4enterpirse
<ali1234> shockwave_: look for a "DMZ" setting
<Agent_bob> rikkimaru when you say you "reset the root password" do you mean the actual root or the root jr. / first user account ?      and by reset is that  locked the account or  entered a new password ?
<Mac32geek> passwd root
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: recommend them to try set res through gksudo gtk-displayconfig see if that works for them instead of editing xorg.conf
<Pelo> devius, I don'T know much about video stuff, sorry,  I can barely manage my own nvidia card,  just use envyng, to setup the latest driver, taht should help , assuming your video card is either nvidia or ati
<shockwave_> ali1234, Both the modem and the router have that. Which one should I be messing with?
<Rocknzen> Pelo ok can you just give me the code to call up the file
<Mac32geek> bRbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, take over,  I know little about this stuff
<rikkimaru> Agent_bob, I mean the actual root.  I don't understand your second question.
<squires1993> pelo ﻿the problem is that i can not instal the programs on the applications menu
<ali1234> shockwave_: depends how you have set it up
<Pelo> Rocknzen, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rocknzen> Pelo thanks
 * Mac32geek                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: me too i just suggested as it is easier than doing all that
<devius> pelo: its intel
<ali1234> shockwave_: if your DSL modem is in half-bridge mode, then you need to do it on the router. if you have a double-nat set up, then both
<Pelo> squires1993,  if it is not a gui program it won'T show in the menu,  you'll only be able to start it using the comand line,  unless you make a launcher for it in the menu,   right click on application in the top menu bar
<Mac32geek> im testing my FTP server
<Mac32geek> still not up
<Agent_bob> rikkimaru well some would call it resetting the root password if they locked the root account   i.e.   sudo passwd -dl root
<Master_SP> is 1.5Mbps good for $30 a month?
<Mac32geek> $passwd root
<shockwave_> ali1234, they're in different subnets. 192.168.1 and 192.168.2 - That should still work, right
<Mac32geek> NO!
<Mac32geek> RIP OFF
<alraune> nomopofomo ;I don't think you want to learn xorg at one day, if you like, part of mine (don't use that :http://pastebin.com/f1c3b3f41
<devius> anyone help with an intel graphics accelerator problem
<tritium> !enter | Mac32geek
<ubottu> Mac32geek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mac32geek> you can get 4 to 6 mbps for $30
<Firefishe> How do I get java working while using the 8.04 live cd?
<Pirate_Hunter> Rocknzen: before messing with xorg.conf for youre resolution try command gksudo gtk-displayconfig and set your resolution there, it should aks you to log off before settings are applied
<Agent_bob> rikkimaru but i am assuming you did something like   sudo passwd root      and entered a password two times.
<ali1234> shockwave_: like, i said, it depends how you have set it up
<devius> anyone help with an intel graphics accelerator problem
<Pirate_Hunter> Agent_bob: why is everyone messing about with the root passw lately?
<ali1234> shockwave_: which one receives all external traffic currently?
<Pelo> devius, what's the issue ? what intel chip set ?
<shockwave_> ali1234, the modem.
<devius> anyone help with an intel graphics accelerator problem
<devius> pelo: it dosent do its job
<ali1234> shockwave_: why are you even using two routers if the DSL modem can do all the forwarding for you?
<Pelo> !repeat | devius
<ubottu> devius: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> devius, then I can't do mine
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:?still here ?
<shockwave_> ali1234, because I want to be able to connect multiple computers online, plus have wireless internet.
<devius> pelo: basicly it cant even render a simple movie without dropping frames
<squires1993> pelo when i click on add and remove programs it install like normal but when it starts downloading it comes up with a error
<Agent_bob> rikkimaru most everyone here will advise you to lock the root account.    but IF you want to use a root password, while you are in the liveCD chroot    set also the root password again.  it may be that you typo'd the first attempt.
<Mac32geek> !enter ljkljkljkljklk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devius> pelo: though the desktop and display is fine
<shockwave_> ali1234, the modem only has one ethernet port, onto which the router is plugged.
<Mac32geek> ubottu?
<Mac32geek> lol
<Agent_bob> Mac32geek no pipe   |
<Mac32geek> oh yeah
<Mac32geek> piple ftw
<Mac32geek> |
<Mac32geek> !enter | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tritium> Mac32geek: enough
<Mac32geek> ok ok
<Pelo> squires1993, that's not a menu issue,  go in the system > admin menu, down to sofware sources,  check everhyting on the first and second tab,   then back to the first tab,  have it select a new server automaticaly ,  then close that , relaod and try again
<Gbu> Hi! How can i terminate a program (I.e. "conky") In the terminal? As it is now I need to go to the systemblablabla and quit it... Please help :)
<Mac32geek> gosh
<Mac32geek> find ill just use Windows XP
<Mac32geek> fine*
<Agent_bob> Gbu killall name
<Gbu> Agent_bob, Ok, thanks
<dorito> I wondering if anyone could help me, I cannot use more than one audio program at a time, like for example I pause a video on VLC and go to youtube to watch another video I cant hear anything or the video wont load
<ali1234> shockwave_: so does the 192.168.2.* network use routing or NAT?
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will tar archive preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<tritium> Gbu: several ways: kill, killall and pkill commands all work
<dorito> I was told that this might have to do with audio backends but how do you configure them so that every program connect into a separate one
<Mac32geek> idk
<Pelo> devius, what chipset ?
<Mac32geek> im not allowed to use liux
<fyrestrtr> Gbu: if its an X program, you can hit alt+f2, type xkill and click Run, then left click once on the window of the program you want to kill.
<Mac32geek> linux*
<CTho> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-4/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso a liveCD?
<squires1993> pelo: it nothing to do with that all server are downloading from uk were i live
<devius> pelo: intel GM965
<Gbu> tritium, fyrestrtr: Ok thanks! :)
<shockwave_> ali1234, routing, I think. I turned off DHCP, and I'm setting the ips of the computers statically.
<Pelo> devius, try looking it up in the forum
 * Agent_bob likes exterminate rather than kill...  sudo kill -9 -1  
<devius> pelo: ok
<Pelo> squires1993, if stuff doesn'T download when you try to install it from add/remove it has everything to do with the servers
<leemajors> which is the application that i use to add programs to run on boot up?
<Ayabara> are there any good, free applications for importing/processing raw-images?
<ali1234> shockwave_: if you dont know you are probably using NAT
<squires1993> pelo: can you read error
<squires1993> s
<Pelo> leemajors, gui stuff,  add in menu > system> prefs > session
<Pelo> squires1993, what error ?
<fyrestrtr> leemajors: bum (boot up manager) for system applications/services, or menu > system > preferences > session for your session applications
<ali1234> shockwave_: in answer to your question, you can probably make it work by setting the DMZ option in the modem to 192.168.2.1 and the DMZ option in the router to 192.168.2.20 (or whatever the IP was)
<leemajors> Pelo: thanks :)
<wizard_> hello ppl
<dorito> please anyone?
<leemajors> fyrestrtr: thanks also :)
<squires1993> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<squires1993> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wizard_> anyone using ubuntu on a laptop?
<leemajors> wizard_: i am
<Pelo> squires1993, then open a terminald and type  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<squires1993> pelo:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pirate_Hunter> wizard_, just ask the question
<dorito> I wondering if anyone could help me, I cannot use more than one audio program at a time, like for example I pause a video on VLC and go to youtube to watch another video I cant hear anything or the video wont load
<Will_PE> Ola!
<ActionParsnip> squires1993: you ran the -a command/
<dorito> I was told that this might have to do with audio backends but how do you configure them so that every program connect into a separate one
<ActionParsnip> !ask | dorito
<ubottu> dorito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<squires1993> pelo: ok
<Pelo> ActionParsnip,  please bother reading what ppl write,  he was asing his quesiton
<wizard_> ok question is how is the easier way to extend battery life
<KurtKraut> Pelo, it worked ! The problem was the lack of a full pathname in rc.local. Thanks a lot !
<Pirate_Hunter> dorito: change settings in sound from alsa to pulseaudio than download libasound2_1.0.16-2ubuntu1_i386.deb & libasound2-plugins_1.0.16-1ubuntu1_i386.deb it worked for me
<ali1234> dorito: i have the same problem, in addition, after it happens, gnome panel crashes and the sound card gets stuck in a loop
<Pelo> dorito, I'm in the same situation, it has something to do with pulseaudio and alsa mixer I couldn'T be bother to look on fixing it yet but it 's probably covered in the forum
<Agent_bob> " to correct this error message manually run 'some command' !    how do i correct the error?"   o.O
<devius> anyone whats that command that has to do with "gksudo" which ends up opening a graphics card display driver details
<ActionParsnip> hi Agent_bob
<ali1234> Pelo, dorito: i heard the solution is with .asoundrc
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip  shalom      i'm always ammazed by such things. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> dorito: for flash get latest flash9/10 (some ppl have problems with 10) and install libflashsupport as well that should do the job
<dorito> Pirate_Hunter let me try that ill come back to you
<Pelo> KurtKraut, if you don'T want to put the full pat you save your script to /bin or /usr/bin
<dorito> thanks ali1234 and Pelo
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: he never said he'd tried it, so I was asking if he had or not
<ActionParsnip> Pelo:  take a chill pill
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: it was a simple question
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: if he had he could have said "yes" and i'd move on
<Nobuddy> greetings howdy hello and good day.
<Agent_bob> Nobuddy same right back at ya
<ActionParsnip> howdy Nobuddy
<Pirate_Hunter> Nobuddy: its night tiem for me exactly 22.31 and im getting grumpier by the minute
<Nobuddy> I have a question for greater minds than my own
 * Pelo gets out his ruler to measure Nobuddy 's mind 
<ActionParsnip> Nobuddy: shoot it man
<Nobuddy> Anybody know where I set color depth in Hardy heron?
<DarkMage2303> On Ubuntu 8.0.4 what do I have to configure on wine to let me play  on world of warcraft?
 * Pelo drops the ruler and pulls out the micrometer
<Agent_bob> Pelo caliper maybe
<ActionParsnip> squires1993: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653495
<alraune> ﻿nomopofomo:?still here ?
<Nobuddy> great wow guide: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<alraune> oo xorg
<DarkMage2303> Thanks :)
<Pirate_Hunter> !WOW
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pelo> Nobuddy, you could always comment out the colour depts you don't want in xorg.conf
<Nobuddy> I looked there, the config just says "Configured graphics" instead of having any settings
<neuling> hello every body
<pdlnhrd> this might be an advance question... but i can create a vpn connection on interface tun0  but I only want to route certain traffic to this interface and the rest of the traffic to eth0   anyone have any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> Nobuddy: looked where?
<rikkimaru> Agent_bob, i had used the password for both the guest and root accounts.  I successfully chrooted and recovered the passwords though.  Thanks for the help :D
<Pelo> Nobuddy, what card are you using ?
<Nobuddy> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<alraune> !ot>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<Pelo> gotta go make supper,  later folks
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will tar archive preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<struja> Entzdr
<struja> zdr
<soho> how can i stream a dvb-stream over the network
<ActionParsnip> matlab: man tar
<Nobuddy> total entry in xorg.conf:
<Nobuddy> Section "Device"
<Nobuddy> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> matlab: i wouldnt sudo or the tar file will be owned by root
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Nobuddy
<ubottu> Nobuddy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matlab> ActionParsnip,  "man tar -c foldername"?
<Nobuddy> Roger that, will use pastebin in future
<kiwii-> hi
<ActionParsnip> matlab: nope, just man tar
 * Pirate_Hunter eyes burning, grumpness level way too high, headache going to bed
<Windsurfer619> I suspect my hard drive is dying (It's making that awful clicking sound) and programs are acting really funny, and the whole system is crashing. Is there any sure-fire way of testing if it's my hard drive, or just corrupt sectors?
<Nobuddy> any idea where I can change color depth if there are no such settings in xorg.conf?
<matlab> ActionParsnip, I dont mind it being owned by root. So it will "sudo tar -c foldername" work?
<squires1993> pelo: thank its alve now
<marvin> GERMAN SUPPORT?
<matlab> ActionParsnip, I just want to make sure that all folder' subfolders' subfolders' permissions are preserved
<jimcooncat> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> matlab: sounds cool
<`brooks> so, i can't unzip a few .rars that i have.  are these unsupported, or is there something available?
<marvin> !de
<Pirate_Hunter> Nobuddy: what do you mean by color depth i.e. 60hx-75hz or just the color scheme of your desktop
<DarkMage2303> I already have the files for WoW off my external hard drive (got it working yesterday :D) do I have to install WoW again using the disks for it run properly with WINE?
<Nobuddy> my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38047/
<Nobuddy> Darkmage: nope, copy over is fine
<DarkMage2303> woops quit off it
<DarkMage2303> loll
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkMage2303: im sure the answer are on the wine site, you wont be the first asking how to play WoW on wine
<Nobuddy> Pirate: color depth to 16 bit instead of 24.
<Tumie> give me a moment please, need to reboot / geef me een moment,, moet even opnieuw opstarten
<DarkMage2303> mm ok
<Nobuddy> Darkmage, go here great wow guide: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<pdlnhrd> anyone help with advance network question using route?
<jimcooncat> anyone try andlinux here, would love to chat with you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dorito> Pirate_Hunter that worked like a charm
<RandyboY> What can be wrong if im not able to browse a network machine (windows) but can mount shares from it?
<Pirate_Hunter> dorito: np
<struja> gdeste  girll,
<Nobuddy> in past distros I have used, i just edited xorg.conf to change ColorDepth to 16. there are no settings in heron, so I am now lost as to where to change this.
<dorito> you were missing a package though, still youtube sound is dead when audacious or vlc are open
<`brooks> Q: Does Ubuntu have limited RAR support, or is there an extention that provides more complete support?
<ASrock> a folder is locked i have admin privleges and i cant figure out how to add a new file to this folder how can i?
<dorito> thanks tons
<ali1234> dorito, Pelo: i got it working. i turned off pulse audio completely (in prefs->sound, change the top two items to "ALSA" instead of "autodetect")
<Tumie> i'm back / ik ben terug
<Pirate_Hunter> Nobuddy: try checking man xrandr and see if you can find something there
<pdlnhrd> `brooks:   did you try sudo apt-get install rar?   (it is shareware though)
<`brooks> i'll give it a shot.  i can use some rars.  but my win partition can open a few that my nix one can not.
<alraune> ﻿ `brooks:check unp
<`brooks> pdlnhr: thx, apt-get worked fine ;}
<csa3d> anyone here might be able to help me out?  I'm trying to figure out how to create "display profiles", such that I can use dual monitors or only my laptop display.
<pdlnhrd> `brooks:  system -> administration -> Synaptic Manager   search rar.....  there are a few options... it is surprising how much stuff it allready out there for you
<soulc> any known work around for cron not executing scripts?
<Nobuddy> brooks, you might try 7Zip for rar files. I prefer it. sudo apt-get install p7zip
<pdlnhrd> soulc: does it have execute permissions
<soulc> yeah
<meoblast001> pulseaudio blows
<`brooks> gotcha.
<Agent_bob> soulc where did you put the script ?
<pdlnhrd> soulc:  whats the path
<linuxrookie> can somebody tell me the path of the filesystem of a live cd?
<Agent_bob> linuxrookie  /
<linuxrookie> hmm
<soulc> the perl screenshot script is in my personal dir and so is the shell script that runs it
<pdlnhrd> linuxrookie:  what are you loooking for exactly?
<Nobuddy> there is something horibly wrong with my Xwindows, isn't there?
<linuxrookie> i need the xorg.conf file
<meoblast001> whatever happened to ALSA... i want alsa back... now.. when i want to listen to music... if music doesnt play.. i have to go around closing all my apps to figure out which one is blocking the new app from playing audio.... when ALSA was around, every app could play audio regardless of other apps
<Agent_bob> soulc and how did you set cron to run it ?
<linuxrookie> i want to copy it
<soulc> let me paste-bin it
<Nobuddy> isn't there a multi-streaming ALSA out caled ALSA-OSS?
<pdlnhrd> linuxrookie: it is usually at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ladyfantasy> could someone tell me what package i need to install to get the standard C library (and C++ if available) man pages?
<meoblast001> Nobuddy: idk but we're being forced to use pulse and i dont like it
<sally_> I installed hardy over the network, but didn't select any of the desktops when it asked what else I wanted to install.  So I have just a base console system.  What package do I need to install so that I get everything that would have been installed if I had picked "Gnome Desktop" during the installation process?
<Agent_bob> Nobuddy alsa-oss exists,  is not new.
<Nobuddy> Ahh. was not aware of that
<linuxrookie> yes, i know. but thats the filesystem of my hd installed linux
<pdlnhrd> ladyfantasy:  if you need a build enviroment  you could sudo apt-get build-essentials
<Agent_bob> meoblast001 forced ?
<Nobuddy> yea, I'm old school. Hardy is my first real update to linux since I put RH7 on my laptop.
<meoblast001> Agent_bob: someone told me that most apps work with pulse only now.. and if you dont have pulse, it wont work
<pdlnhrd> linuxrookie:  do you mean you want to copy the Xorg.conf file from when you are running the live cd to your local HD?
<linuxrookie> yes
<ladyfantasy> pdlnhrd: can't find package build-essentials
<Agent_bob> meoblast001 so don't use those screwy apps.
<Agent_bob> ;/
 * Agent_bob is like "force this *****"
<Nobuddy> Ok, back to the drawing board on figuring out 16 bit color. rats.
<meoblast001> Agent_bob: idk.. i just had to close timidity and flash to get Songbird to play the song Yahhh
<ladyfantasy> pdlnhrd: i have the compilers, etc... all installed, i just need the man pages for C functions
<linuxrookie> my problem is that i can't find the filesystem of the live cd
<linuxrookie> if i follow the / path i just get to the hd installed files
<Nobuddy> Another question. Is there a tool or driver to grab files off my iPhone?
<Agent_bob> linuxrookie oh. wait you mean from an installed system  the cd is mounted ?
<pdlnhrd> linuxrookie:  if you are running the live cd... /  is the live cd
<soulc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38052/
 * anemus 04. It could be sweet -  - Portishead - Dummy (x«amarok)
<Agent_bob> linuxrookie it's a casper image on the disk
<pdlnhrd> ladyfantasy:  do you need the kernel headers?
<linuxrookie> ok thanks pdlnhrd
<ladyfantasy> pdlnhrd: no, i need man pages :)  - hang on, i think i found it
<Deejay> .
<mavsman4457> Hey I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my external monitor and vice versa
<linuxrookie> i have to try it out ...bb
<pdlnhrd> linuxrookie:   what does df -ha  say ?  does it list /dev/sda ?
<Agent_bob> linuxrookie if you are looking for the casper image file to mount withing the liveCD iso ....
<Agent_bob> never mind.
<csa3d> is there any sort of tool to switch between different display setups?
<ladyfantasy> pdlnhrd: looks like glibc-doc and manpages-dev are what i need... thanks
<pdlnhrd> Agent_bob: sorry if i was giving conflicting info..but i think he was booted into the live cd
 * anemus 05. Wandering star -  - Portishead - Dummy (x«amarok)
<ladyfantasy> great song
<jpds> !ot | anemus
<ubottu> anemus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Primossi> t
<soulc> so no clue about cron? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38052/
<qr> amenado: noone cares what music you are listening to, please turn that off.
<pdlnhrd> soulc:  so the script runs fine normally from the command line?
<Agent_bob> soulc you were goung to pastebin     i must have missed it...
<soulc> yeah
<soulc> both the perl and shell running the perl script
<pdlnhrd> soulc:  it just doesn't run as cron job?
<ladyfantasy> oh, and libstdc++6-4.2-doc also... yay, i have manpages now...
<soulc> no but cron reports that is runs but no new screen shots
<mavsman4457> Hey I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my external monitor and vice versa/
<Agent_bob> soulc sh is not a user.
<Agent_bob> error in your crontab
<mavsman4457> can anyone help me out with my external monitor?
<LogicalDash> Would someone please help me figure out why my SD reader isn't working anymore?
<soulc> ok I 'll remove that
<Agent_bob> soulc no.  just add the username
<soulc> hmmmm that was per ubuntu forums
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  is it a usb device?
<soulc> */10 * * * * alstone sh /home/alstone/screenshot.sh
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: No, it's built into my laptop, apparently PCI
<Agent_bob> */10 * * * * alstone sh /home/alstone/screenshot.sh
<soulc> ok cool
<codyzapp> is there any way to convert flv to swf in ubuntu??
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  what does lscpi  give you from the command line?
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: 06:04.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
<csa3d> ﻿mavsman4457:  are you running nvidia or ate?
<csa3d> ^ati
<doc`> Heh
<soulc> nope
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  looks good...  what about lsmod?  does it look like the module is loaded?
<foobuntu> new to ubuntu here. trying to switch from windows but...
<Mitk0k> Hey, guys. Do you know what lib I need to install to use unistd.h ?
<doc`> I really need to stop having "doc" set to ping me...
<soulc> Aug 16 18:00:01 turing /USR/SBIN/CRON[6868]: (alstone) CMD (alstone sh /home/alstone/screenshot.sh)
<Agent_bob> soulc you may have a third issue there also.  if that script doesn't cd into your home first your user account wont be able to write any output in / or /etc
<sally_> does anyone do network installs anymore
<foobuntu> how comes I cannot create files or folders in dir's outside of my home dir?
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: sd_mod is loaded
<foobuntu> I am part of the admin group
<LogicalDash> foobuntu: you need to use sudo
<soulc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38052/
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  sorry...that is where i would would look.. wish I could help more
<soulc> the script is there
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: I made my system dual-boot with WinXP recently. Could that have changed anything?
<mavsman4457> csa3d, i think i'm running nvidia
<mavsman4457> csa3d, i'm on an msi wind
<foobuntu> what is that? I used it to download and install apache and stuff
<FarmCretin> how can i feed mv a find list? i have a huge directory tree called backup, and i only want to move all the .jpg to another folder. how should i do this?
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  not anything I can think of
<FarmCretin> so far i got find backup/ -name *.jpg|xargs -0 mv {} bdad/
<qr> FarmCretin: find has an -exec option you can use
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  i have only used USB ones though
<qr> FarmCretin: like find ... stuff... -exec mv {} target/. \;
<sally_> foobuntu: it makes you run the command as the root user
<pdlnhrd> put quotes are '{}'  if there is spaces and stuff
<soulc> I luve pastebin
<pdlnhrd> quotes around
<csa3d> ﻿mavsman4457:  Have you installed the NVIDIA X Server Settings manager from the Appliocations -> Add/Remove?
<foobuntu> ah.. ok so using the GUI to create files and folders is not going to work?
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: I've worked out that the system isn't changing anything in /dev when I insert the SDcard
<Agent_bob> foobuntu why not ?
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: I'm pretty sure it should create a new virtual device
<FarmCretin> qr: find backup/ -name *.jpg -exec mv {} bdad/
<FarmCretin> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<foobuntu> cause I get permission denied
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  does dmesg spit anything out?
<qr> FarmCretin: you need the \; at the end
<TheClam> Hiya - can someone please tell me why my system with a netgear ma401 card shows up two interfaces, wlan0 and wifi0, both with the same MAC and crypto settings?
<foobuntu> just trying to create files in the webroot
<Agent_bob> foobuntu gksudo nautilus
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: [ 1510.238374] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:3
<LogicalDash> [ 1512.709427] tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:3
<RandyboY> What can be wrong if im not able to browse a network machine (windows) but can mount shares from it?
<usser> TheClam, wifi0 is an internally used interface, just ignore it
<Agent_bob> foobuntu use sparingly
<Nobuddy> well, no one seems to know, so I added DefaultDepth 24 to the screen section in xorg.conf. Wish me luck while I restart this puppy.
<TheClam> usser: it's stuffing things up, I can't ignore it. ARP entries get tied to it and I then can't communicate with those hosts
<foobuntu> thank you, thats a start
<Mac32geek> o.. kay...
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  i am sorry... but it is beyond my scope... which i could help more... it seems right... i would assume it would mount a directory in /media on insertion
<Agent_bob> foobuntu may i ask why you are creating files and dirs out side your home ?
<FarmCretin> qr: sorry for being a bit thick, but      find backup/ -name *.jpg -exec mv {} bdad/\;
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: that's not happening
<FarmCretin> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<amenado> what is it qr ?
<foobuntu> web dev
<LogicalDash> OK, what service or program is used to create the folders in /media?
<foobuntu> trying to learn php on linux
<Agent_bob> FarmCretin have to end -exec with a \;
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  let me google a second
<TheClam> usser: i.e. I just rebooted it and though it associated with the AP, I couldn't ping it... go on the console and it's got a correct ARP against wlan0 and an incomplete against wifi0. Down and up wifi0 and all's good, but you need local access to do that
<qr> FarmCretin:  you need a space before \;
<Agent_bob> foobuntu fair enough.
<qr> amenado: what is what?
<FarmCretin> thanks, i think that did it
<amenado> qr you are the one that mentions my nick, what do you want?
<usser> TheClam, thats strange wifi0 usually doesnt interfere
<foobuntu> I guess I could create a www dir under my home and point a virtual to that?
<TheClam> usser: it's a real pain in the behind!
<qr> amenado: must have been by accident... I'm not sure why I would have done that.
<qr> amenado: sorry :\
<foobuntu> but will apache and php have issues accessing them
<webble> how do i mount external hard drive?
<gam3r111> can i get windows movie maker to work in ubuntu
<Agent_bob> foobuntu i wasn't trying to discurrage   just currious  that's all
<LogicalDash> webble: typically they mount automatically when you plug them in, is that not happening?
<TheClam> usser: best I can think of to do is maybe a post-up... but it's not that predictable, some boots it just works :o\
<foobuntu> oh, gatcha bob
<amenado> qr oh okay, i was taking a nap and it buzzed me :P
<webble> it gave me a popup error
<webble> doesnt look like it detects the hd
<Agent_bob> foobuntu you could also add that user the the http group and/or any other involved group.
<usser> TheClam, im not sure that wifi0 is really your problem there
<LogicalDash> webble: what does the error say?
<gam3r111> ﻿can i get windows movie maker to work in ubuntu
<LogicalDash>  ! wine | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  I am finding a couple bugs... this is an older one, but maybe you can just mount it   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/53923
<egyn> Hi, i've seen an alternative to lm-sensors but cannot remember its name. The app contains a vertical window which you can configure to show not only temperatures but also hd-activity/networkactivity etc. The name of the app is a little weird, anyone know?
<qr> gam3r111: very very unlikely, but you can try wine.
<Agent_bob> groups is where tiz at.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not reading SD cards" [High,Fix released]
<TheClam> usser: what else could it be? if I down and up wifi0 all my problems go away
<gam3r111> qr: i tried it
<dorito> anyone could give me an automatix working link, seems like every google link is dead
<dorito> porfavor
<qr> gam3r111: then no, you can't. Wine would be the only way.
<Agent_bob> !automatix | dorito
<ubottu> dorito: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  personally I find Texas Instrument chips crappy... but you can't do much about it....
<gam3r111> qr: anything like it for ubuntu
<dorito> Ah
<dorito> k thanks
<foobuntu> bob i guess I need to study up on the uer/groups and file permissions more... I tried to add my login to different groups thinking I could get write access to that dir but no luck yet
<Agent_bob> pdlnhrd as bad as ati ?
<webble> "unable to mount the volume
<usser> TheClam, right, right it might be it after all, check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<pdlnhrd> ﻿LogicalDash:  it looks like the modules has been merged for awhile now
<Agent_bob> foobuntu very good call and choice.
<usser> TheClam, search the page for wifi0
<gam3r111> qr: ?
<webble> "external data"
<L2Avalon> Anyone playing Lineage 2 on private servers?
<webble> and the details is quite long
<webble> sorry, msg was cut off
<pdlnhrd> Agent_bob:  i have a new found love for ATI with their real effort of open sourcing their drivers
<L2Avalon> join #L2avalon Our new Lineage2 server! Custom farming areas for enchants / Custom new city with clan halls and more! JOIN US! www.l2avalon.com
<webble> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown
<webble> or something liket hat
<Judge-> join #L2avalon Our new Lineage2 server! Custom farming areas for enchants / Custom new city with clan halls and more! JOIN US! www.l2avalon.com
<Judge-> join #L2avalon Our new Lineage2 server! Custom farming areas for enchants / Custom new city with clan halls and more! JOIN US! www.l2avalon.com
<FloodBot1> Judge-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csa3d> I am looking for a method to switch display profiles between laptop and external monitor attached modes.. any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> pdlnhrd maybe i'll find that some day....
<myosound> hey guys, does anyone know how to kill the window decoration transparency in hardy?
<TheClam> usser: I tried blacklisting hostap stuff earlier and it didn't create wifi0... but not wlan0 either. I followed a different method, though, so will try this now....
<Fredd> is there anyway to make the ubuntu gnome panel menu not close after a mouse click on an item?
<pdlnhrd> Agent_bob:  i think we will have real open-source 3d accelerated drivers for ATI before NVidia
<LogicalDash> myosound: easiest way is to go into System -> Settings -> Appearance and set desktop effects to None
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  did you get my message?   did you try to just mount the SD card yourself?
<myosound> LogicalDash: well that certainly works, but I don't want to disable compiz, just the fake vista effect
<NodeRazor> Hello, does any one in here know of any good bookmark organizer for gnome (not in firefox or any browser please). Standalone.
<Agent_bob> pdlnhrd i wasn't singing nv's praises either...
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: I tried that before, but I couldn't find the device in /dev
<LogicalDash> myosound: you could install compizconfig and use that to turn off transparency
<Agent_bob> !info bookmarks
<ubottu> bookmarks (source: bookmarks): Debian bookmark collection. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5 (hardy), package size 191 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<pdlnhrd> LocicalDash:   nothing like   /dev/mmcblk0p1  ?
<soulc> so no new screenshots
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: I ran ls /dev before and after putting the card in, and did a diff on the results, and I got nothing
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  sorry I am just throwing out ideas now... i wish I could help more
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash: sounds like you are out of luck till maybe a kernel upgrade...  :(
<myosound> LogicalDash: thats what I thought at first, but there is not a control setting for the transparency
<Agent_bob> soulc i'm not a crontab expert by any means.  but that line "should" work.  i'm not familear with  10/*   that "might" be a problem...  idk.
<myosound> the closest I see is the drop shadow controls in the window decorator tab
<TheClam> usser: just rebooting that box now... soon see if it kills or cures :)
<usser> TheClam, hehe
<pdlnhrd> soulc:   are you trying for every ten minutes?
<dorito> so uh everytime I try to enable the visual effects from the appearances control pannel I get : desktop effects could not be enabled, I have an ATI x1600 pro and the latest drivers how can this be?
<soulc> I looked up cron entries that is for every 10 mins
<soulc> is that not right?
<Agent_bob> soulc yes i knew the intent.  just don't know if the syntax is correct
<pdlnhrd> soulc:  i think it is the other way around */10
<myosound> LogicalDash: I do see that compiz is running 'compiz-decorator'. do you know what that command is calling, and how to change that?
<soulc> ah I will try that then
<Ayabara> is there a free and good alternative for capturing raw-images from a camera?
<pdlnhrd> soulc:  [quote]so if you want to say ``every two hours'', just use ``*/2''. [/quote]
<KhuntienNang> how do I copy and paste to terminal? i used ctrl c and ctrl v, doesnt seem to work?
<Bruno_F> write paste (?)
<pdlnhrd> KhuntienNang:  it is shit ctrl c
<[ipc]-michael> shift-ctrl-v
<Agent_bob> !vidiocam > Ayabara
<ubottu> ayabara, please see my private message
<crdlb> myosound: gconf-editor /apps/gwd
<dorito> please anyone?
<pdlnhrd> oops ... i mean shift
<LogicalDash> myosound: I recall being able to use one configurator or another to disable transparency; there are several programs to configure compiz
<TheClam> usser: no dice... though I still have both interfaces so I guess it didn't do anything (apart from add a weird little triangle after my ESSID)
<Ayabara> dorito: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects?
<crdlb> myosound: enable "metacity_theme_shade_opacity"
<KhuntienNang> oh okay, thanks!
<[ipc]-michael> np
<dorito> Ayabara I wasnt aware of the existence of that channel I will now thanks
<KhuntienNang> pdlnhrd: lol. thanks :D
<soulc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38052/ relevent info
<Ayabara> dorito: np. good luck :)
<Ayabara> Agent_bob: ubottu didn't know about vidiocam :).
<TheClam> usser: erm, hold fire, may have pasted that in the wrong box
<dorito> People in here are really nice unlike some other places I tried to get help from
<dorito> you guys rock.
<Ayabara> !videocam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videocam
<LogicalDash> pdlnhrd: Thanks anyway
<myosound> crdlb: awesome! that was exactly it
<myosound> thanks alot
<CostaRicanQuaker> does ubuntu use glibc?
<crdlb> myosound: you can blame ubuntu for changing that default ;)
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker libc6
<crdlb> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<myosound> crdlb: heh. oh I'm not too hard on them
<pdlnhrd> LogicalDash:  it sounded like you already did everything i would have... nice to bounce ideas around though
<myosound> crdlb: everything else works great. just a matter of aesthetics I guess
<Agent_bob> soulc after some research i'm inclined to believe that it's  */10 rather than 10/*
<myosound> I really don't understand why people use linux and try to make it look like vista
<crdlb> myosound: I keep forgetting to ask the ubuntu compiz packagers why they changed that
<KhuntienNang> what irc program do you guys use?
<[[mandrix]]> hi
<pdlnhrd> Agent_bob:  i just read the docs... it is */10
<magnetron> !irc > KhuntienNang
<ubottu> KhuntienNang, please see my private message
<Gin> myosound, OS is not only about look and feel. some ppl like the vista theme
<[[mandrix]]> may i ask how to setup a static ip in my ubuntu server 8.04
<[[mandrix]]> ?
<pdlnhrd> KhutienNang:  I like pidgin and it comes preinstalled
<pdlnhrd> mandrix:   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<marisa> hola
<pdlnhrd> mandrix:  much easier to read that
<jpds> !es | marisa
<ubottu> marisa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KhuntienNang> oh, i havent even tried pidgin yet. i didnt know it works for irc
<[[mandrix]]> thanks
<myosound> Gin: sorry, didn't mean to troll. I've just never used windows before, so I guess it strikes me as a bit off
<pdlnhrd> KhuntienNang:   pidgin works with everything
<TheClam> while I'm in here, anyone know how to make middle button in firefox open the url in the cut buffer rather than bring up that windows-style scroller widget?
<KhuntienNang> hah. i should give it a try later. right now im on irssi. im have just used ubuntu for a few days. lol. a lot to learn
<marisa> no entenriendo ingles
<NodeRazor> Does any one know where to find gnomeConf.sh file? I am trying to compile Gnobog (bookmakrs organizer) and getting this error > gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<pdlnhrd> KhutienNang: use what makes you feel comfortable...that is the great thing.. there are quite a few IRC clients... but i just like to mix my IM with IRC
<TheClam> usser: still the same... I've exhausted my imagination as far as search keywords go... should I just bin the NIC or what?
<kc8pxy> I'm trying build a custom ubuntu install cd, with my own preseed, as well as a few other things. I'm having trouble trying to re-squash the squashfs.   anyone know how to help with that?
<pdlnhrd> noderazor: though about just using a .deb for gnobog ?   http://debian.cs.binghamton.edu/debian/pool/main/g/gnobog/
<TheClam> usser: though this machine uses a linksys, which is not free of problems. The GUI configuration tool didn't work on either box
<NodeRazor> will try ;-)
<tortho> What is the difference of the RT kernel and the normal generic one?
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor:  i can't guarentee it, but seems easier
<NodeRazor> well actually there is no x64 package =(
<markstos> After partitioning a drive, I used "dd" to copy a smaller partition to a new disk, hoping I'd get all the data, but keep the larger partition size.  But after mounting the new partition, it shows the old, smaller partition size, although fdisk still shows the larger size. Anyone know how to fix this?
<NodeRazor> I will need to compile it manually I guess.
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor:  sorry, i tried
<NodeRazor> hehe thank you
<markstos> tortho: I suspect RT stands for "Real-Time", so I further suspect it has optimizations for low-latency.
<Agent_bob> markstos i wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pool
<will00> i have an asus m50 laptop and it has built in ir, i recently acquired an hp ir remote for one of their laptops, is there a way that i could use this remote with this computer?
<pdlnhrd> tortho:  a RT is a real time kernel    it is often used in music when latency is an issue
<NodeRazor> They have ia64 but not amd64 or any platform.
<Agent_bob> pole even
<kc8pxy> why would mksquashfs complain about a broken symlink, within the squashfs image?
<markstos> Agent_bob: :) The good news is that the new drive is just a copy, so I can wipe it and start over if I need to.
<kc8pxy> NodeRazor:  uhhh..  what are yu runing then?
<usser> TheClam, i dunno what to tell u, i tried removing wifi0 myself but after ubuntu info reassured me its normal i kinda stopped trying
<Agent_bob> markstos you need to.   you can't dd accross size boundries
<tortho> pdlnhrd: So, I will be just fine with running the RT kernel all the time..? Cinelerra needed it to run...
<NodeRazor> Ubuntu 8.04.1 x64
<NodeRazor> Core2Quad
<Agent_bob> markstos mkfs.ext3 the partition.   and tar everything over.
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor: search for amd64 .deb gnobog.... you'll find a copy if that is the route you want
<TheClam> usser: cheers for the help. I guess it's just one of those annoying things! Hopefully will be phasing that machine out once I get qmail running on this one anyway
<kc8pxy> NodeRazor:  core2quad is compatible with amd64
<NodeRazor> yes
<pdlnhrd> tortho:  yeah... it won't hurt anything... but if you are playing music and games at the same time you might notice one lag over the other
<Agent_bob> markstos or rsync even
<Agent_bob> heck   cp -a   for that atter
<duairc> Okay, I have a directory called www, and I want everything in the group www-data to have rwx access to it, but I don't want anybody else to have access to it. I've chmodded the directory (recursively) to 770, but now I can't read anything in it (I've added the account I'm using to www-data). I suspect I'm doing something wrong, what is it though?
<markstos> Agent_bob: I understand the approach you are suggesting. I'll give that a shot.
<NodeRazor> where can I find gnome-libs-dev, it seems to have gnomeConf.sh file in it...
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/debian-amd64/debian-amd64/pool/main/g/gnobog/
<tortho> pdlnhrd: so... it runs something in RT and let the rest get "whats left"..?
<NodeRazor> wow nice
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor:  i prefer debs because of it deals with dependiences
<NodeRazor> yeah me too
<markstos> duairc: You can mean, you can't read it from the web, or from the file system?
<NodeRazor> Thank You, pdlnhrd
<duairc> I can't read it from the filesystem.
<markstos> duairc: Run "groups" . Does it show you in the right group?
<kc8pxy> noone has a comment on my squashfs issue?
<jpiwowar> anyoen familar with pidgin
<pdlnhrd> tortho:  it is a little more complex than that... it just means when a resource is scheduled to run at a certain time it will run regardless of what else is going on...
<NodeRazor> I get this error now LOL > Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libdb3
<kc8pxy> jpiwowar:  yes
<markstos> kc8pxy: Try a more specific mailing list or a channel. It's a fairly specific technical issue.
<pdlnhrd> NodeRazor: sorry :(  i tried
<jpiwowar> im trying to get gadu-gadu on it
<tortho> pdlnhrd: Okay, think I know... Thanks!
<jpiwowar> it is not one of the option
<Agent_bob> kc8pxy there is a wiki page dedicated to "customizing the live cd"  you should visit it.
<kc8pxy> markstos:  what would be the appropriate channel?
<jpiwowar> however it says pidgin supports it
<duairc> markstos: No actually, it just says "admin". I ran `usermod -a -G www-data duairc`, that should add me to www-data, right?
<markstos> kc8pxy: I don't know.
<pdlnhrd> tortho:  i took a couple CS classes about that topic...  but if you are going to be doing sound and video... a RT kernel is good
<markstos> duairc: I'm not certain about that, but I know sometimes you have to log out and back into a shell for group changes to take effect.
<kc8pxy> Agent_bob:  all the pages i found seemed a bit old.    do yu have a modern link?
<duairc> Okay, I'll try that, thanks.
<jpiwowar> kc8pxy how would i add it i dont know the server name or port
<NodeRazor> soulc, most of the http://packages.debian.org/ should work on Ubuntu ?
<duairc> markstos: Yep, that worked, thanks!
<DarkTan_Linux> i need some help getting my sound card to work,
<tortho> pdlnhrd: not really.. gonna grab some dv tapes and edit them a little, but normally just internet/office/music for me... But I'll just stick with the RT then... trying to clean up as I guess there is 15 kernel versions here now..
<kc8pxy> gadu gadu is in the options?
<DarkTan_Linux> i don't think it is installed, i didn't have a net connection when i did the install
<NodeRazor> *so
<KenBW2> what sort of configuration does wvdial need
<billybigrigger> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<mEck0> hi! anyone here running ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop and disturbs of high noise from the fans? doesnt happen in Windows Vista. what could it be? I've seen that when running firefox with several tabs sometimes the fan speed and sound increases. how could one fix this? in windows i most often barely hear the fans...
<KenBW2> anyone know anything about setting up a 3G modem?
<Weaver> hi @ all
<jpjacobs> KenBW2: just found a link to day... second
<jpjacobs> KenBW2: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_internet_access_gprs_edge_via_bluetooth_gsm_phone
<Starwiz> I need graphics help :|  (Whenever I try and add visual effects the desktop goes white(Nvidia  GeForce 7150M))
<KenBW2> jpjacobs: that applies to the UK?
<Narfee> is someone here using LMMS ?
<NodeRazor> hehe, well... gnobog will not work then =D
<jpjacobs> no idea , i didn't even try it yet
<NodeRazor> too much dependancies needed and no ubuntu package available.
<simps> Hi all, can anyone direct me to an apt that is able to allow me to view the screen from a remote computer, that is also able to send sound from the server to the remote computer. The server being Ubuntu gutsy and the client being Windows.
<jpjacobs> (and apart of that, i'm not in the UK :p)
<KenBW2> jpjacobs: thats over bluetooth :(
<NodeRazor> simps, VMware
<NodeRazor> simps, VirtualBox
<Starwiz> ﻿I need graphics help :|  (Whenever I try and add visual effects the desktop goes white(Nvidia  GeForce 7150M))
<NodeRazor> simps, VirtualBox, does not support x64 yet.
<jpjacobs> KenBW2: then try googleing
<markstos> duairc: Great! glad to help.
<DarkTan_Linux> can any one help with installin a sound card?
<Spudly> simps: tsclient - (you're not looking for a virtual machine, are you?)
<Weaver> Help plz! I think i got my wlan work (the notebook with usb stick is connted to my fritz box). The router tells me there is a connection, but i cant use firefox or ping :/
<Qster> anyone using irssi know how to get it to reconnect when it loses connection?
<Qster> automatically that is
<simps> Spudly, NodeRazor, not Virtual Machines, no. just a remote server.
<NodeRazor> you can try VMware server
<markstos> DarkTan_Linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Spudly> simps: yep - tsclient (which depends on rdesktop) - that'll do ya
<markstos> Weaver: Can you ping an IP address, but not a name?
<kc8pxy> markstos: looks like i've followed the howto pretty close..   the only real issue is the fact that the the mksquashfs command in this howto  fails, complaining that one of rhe symlinks in the tree to be squashed, is broken.
<kc8pxy> http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<markstos> Qster: Try #irssi
<Elaztic> hi, can anyone help with installation of broadcom wireless b43?
<Spudly> simps: if you install tsclient and rdesktop, you should be fine - in tsclient, you can set options for remote sound  coming to local pc (i.e. the one you're connecting from)
<Spudly> simps: "remote" being the server you're connecting to (hope that makes sense)
<markstos> kc8pxy: Is it a symlink you care about? :)
<NodeRazor> simps, you can also try UltraVNC
<Starwiz> ﻿I need graphics help :|  (Whenever I try and add visual effects the desktop goes white(Nvidia  GeForce 7150M))
<markstos> Elaztic: I installed one recently.  Let think if I can recall how.
<simps> Spudly, yea. Do i need to install anything on the server? or does ubuntu come with that already.
<kc8pxy> markstos:  no it..  but the squashfs might,   it's a symlink to the initrd :-/
<ed0n0n> how can I check the version of a program installed via apt?
<Spudly> simps: server = ubuntu... now there's a thing...
<Spudly> simps: with Windows, I know RDP has it all inbuilt. ubuntu, not sure...
<lopin> My firefox is broken.  It's not loading links...
<lopin> As are seamonkey, opera, midori, epiphany, and net-surf
<simps> NodeRazor, i just checked the ultravnc website. it does not mention allowing server sounds to be carried to the client. you are sure it does?
<simps> Spudly, but i am able to apt-get RDP on ubuntu?
<Starwiz> ﻿I need graphics help :|  (Whenever I try and add visual effects the desktop goes white(Nvidia  GeForce 7150M))
<Spudly> simps: i believe there is an RDP server... just trying to find out what it's called
<Tom_nuggin> Does anyone know a good program that extracts mp3 files from flv files?
<Starwiz> Is my problem unsolvable? :S
<kc8pxy> markstos:  any ideas?
<NodeRazor> simps, I don't remember, I think so.
<markstos> kc8pxy: I'm sorry, I'm really not familiar with squashfs. That's why I recommended a more specific help forum. :)
<tarwatirno> Starwiz: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<NodeRazor> simps, It has > UltraVNC Mirror Driver
<NodeRazor> This should work for sound too.
<kc8pxy> markstos:  this is already a more specific help forum..  my primary distro is not ubuntu :)
<will00> how would i find out how my internal infrared is connected to my laptop?
<Starwiz> tarwatirno: I went into the terminal and typed |Sudo init 1| Then, cd and ran the driver.
<kc8pxy> will00:  nasty but likely assured way would be to comb dmesg :)
<amrik> Hi when I try to build mplayer from source using apt-build I get an error "Missing source package name for source_by_source()." am I missing a line from my apt-sources list?
<will00> kc8pxy, what exactly would i be looking for?
<Starwiz> tarwatirno:  ﻿I went into the terminal and typed |Sudo init 1| Then, cd and ran the driver. (I ran it 2 times though)
<tarwatirno> Starwiz: which versio n of the driver are you using?
<Starwiz> Ummmm.
<kc8pxy> ...... i 'm not sure.. i'm not practiced in working with IR in linux. but if the kernel saw it,  it should be in dmesg, ot /var/log/messages :)
<NodeRazor> Does apt-file require any specific ports to be open, or does it work like apt-get ?
<Starwiz> tarwatirno:  how do I check
<Starwiz> ?
<tarwatirno> Starwiz:  the installers filename has a version string at the end
<CentHOGG> hello, in FSTAB I've set up a linux partition to show up in a folder in my home directory. It works, but it's showing up with "root" permissions. How can I configure the partition to be used just for myself? Thanks in advance :)
<Starwiz> Kk
<simps> NodeRazor, i still do not see a mention of sound :x
<Foxhound> is there a DivX for ubuntu ?
<NodeRazor> simps, don't know then =D Try a forum, I guess
<soulc> Aug 16 18:40:02 turing /USR/SBIN/CRON[8517]: (alstone) CMD (/home/alstone/screenshot.sh) syslog says cron ran it
<Mac32geek> who pm'd me
<dejavou42> I need help setting up the vrdp on virtualbox between linux and windows xp using external authorization.
<gaintsura> hey all, is there a gui configuration for AppArmor?
<simps> NodeRazor, thanks :)
<Starwiz> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1
<Qster> anyone mind saying my name? :) just a test
<gaintsura> Qster:
<NodeRazor> simps, LOL np
<dejavou42> Qster
<Qster> thanks
<Mac32geek> lolnp
<Mac32geek> Qster
<dejavou42> does anyone here know anything about VirtualBox?
<Mac32geek> iu do'
<Mac32geek> i do
<Mac32geek> kinda
<Mac32geek> it didnt work so i rm'd it
#ubuntu 2008-08-17
<dejavou42> any luck getting the vrdp with external auth. working?
<droopsta915> is itunes compatible with ubuntu?
<TheMaxzilla> no
<TheMaxzilla> but Banshee works rather well
<dejavou42> did you try running it with mac?
<tarwatirno> Starwiz: hold on
<Starwiz> kk
<NodeRazor> Does Ubuntu have a ltconfig package?
<NodeRazor> I can't seem to find it in repos.
<jgoggles> anyone know a simple way to share files between two boxes?
<[mbm]> can anyone answer a quick question about the upstart boot order?
<perillux> does anyone use SCIM-anthy ?
<[mbm]> the upstart init scripts have the metainit section with the "required-start" and "required-stop" .. the $remote_fs doesn't seem to be working properly as a requirement - where is $remote_fs defined
<soulc> damn I don't get this,
<droopsta915> soulc: whats da deal?
<Flannel> [mbm]: Try #upstart
<moontan> i need to find out the MAC-address of my ethernet/wifi devices. does anyone have a clue how I do that?
<soulc> cron says it is running a script that does a screenshot and uploads it to my server but no new files
<soulc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38052/
<david> hey
<G3N0> hey all
<G3N0> its dead in here eh?
<TheMaxzilla> Yes...
<moontan> Are there no ideas concerning my question?
<soulc> I have tried the cron entry */10 * * * * sh /home/alstone/screenshot.sh    */10 * * * * alstone sh /home/alstone/screenshot.sh   */10 * * * * /home/alstone/screenshot.sh */10 * * * * alstone /home/alstone/screenshot.sh     no change cron still says it runs syslog says it's run but no new files
<G3N0> TheMaxzilla: you familiar with airsnort?
<Guest58827> im trying to compile a program and it's complaining that usb.h: no such file? any ideas? i have build-essential install
<soulc> ok I'll try later
<Sarge_TJ> Any python experts here? I'm having some sort of a memory loss problem with Python... It seems that after working a while with Python and shutting all open python prompts down, there seems to be several python processes running as 'sleeping', and they consume all together almost 200 MB of my memory. Any ideas?
<moontan> okay, i'll google then... sigh
<hyperstream> i tried to restore grub on hd0,0 and failed so i just reinstalled ubuntu. now after installing ubuntu i have a new grub list but it didn't detect windows xp, if i manually add windows xp entry to the menu.lst and i choose that at boot up, it goes to another boot loader the previous one i tried to fix and doesn't work
<G3N0> Anyone help me real quick?
<sebner> hyperstream: it's not a bug, it's feature :P
<Guest58827> im trying to compile a program and it's complaining that usb.h: no such file? any ideas? i have build-essential install
<sebner> Guest58827: isntall libusb-dev
<webble> hello again
<[mbm]> Flannel: doesn't seem to be any life in #upstart
<hyperstream> sebner, how do i fix it so i have one menu and i can boot windows?
<theraptor> where can I get help for ubuntu server?
<webble> question, i can't watch youtube on ubuntu. any other software i need to donwload?
<Guest58827> thanks sebner, worked perfectly
<sebner> hyperstream: try another "grub-install"
<sebner> Guest58827: you are welcome
<theraptor> where can i get help for ubuntu server?
<Gun_Smoke> theraptor, #ubuntu-server
<webble> its getting quieter here huh
<Gun_Smoke> thank god
<webble> question, i can't watch youtube on ubuntu. any other software i need to donwload?
<IndyGunFreak> webble: flash?
<evilbug> usser- if i "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" on the server i installed, then it would be just like xubuntu?
<theraptor> Gun_Smoke: thanks
<hyperstream> sebash_, nope
<webble> i already have macromedia flash plugin installed, but can't seem to play youtube. do you know why
<wirenik> webble: do you have any other multimedia apps running?
<G3N0> video.google.com
<l337ingDisorder> good afternoon wise ones, can anyone tell me a way to extend the default length of notification popups in the gnome desktop popup stack? It seems by default they expire after 5 seconds, but that's not nearly long enough. (I'm specifically trying to extend the expiry time for Evolution calendar notification popups)
<Billll> hey my Xubuntu menu seems to be gone any way I can get Xubuntu menu to pop back up D:
<hyperstream> sebner, still isnt working proper
<webble> hm.. no
<wirenik> webble: have you restarted firefox?
<Sarge_TJ> webble: you have restarted your browser after the flash player installation, haven't you?
<webble> i did
<hyperstream> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theraptor> webble: what does it say then you try to play a video?
<l337ingDisorder> or alternatively, an application that can monitor the system tray / status area for a specific icon (specifically the evolution notification alarm icon) and provide a notification popup when it sees the icon in the tray?
<webble> it was playing for a while. and then i switched to another video, and it is not playing anymore
<webble> there isnt any error message, really. just greyed out area
<Kagee> Any way to autorun a command fin i insert a spesifick usb-stick?
<webble> lemme try close everything and reopen again
<IndyGunFreak> webble: so it was playing for a while, and all of a sudden stopped?
<theraptor> webble: it seems like your processor is maxxed out, try restarting your computer
<webble> not all the sudden. it stopped when i switched to another video
<mgolisch> l337ingDisorder: not that i know of, maybe look if evoluion has a setting for that
<webble> ok, lemme try. thanks
<hyperstream> rebooting brb
<l337ingDisorder> mgolish: already looked everywhere in evolution and in gconf-editor -> apps -> evolution
<Billll> hey my Xubuntu menu seems to be gone any way I can get Xubuntu menu to pop back up, I cna see the desktop still just not the menu tray D:
<Denise> how I can know who is asking who I m?
<l337ingDisorder> i think what I'm going to have to do is recompile evolution from source with the constant for the popup notification display length manually extended... I just don't know where to look within the source code for the specific setting
<theraptor> Billll: try restarting your computer
<evilbug> is installing "xubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu server the same as just having xubuntu?
<G3N0>  error: C compiler cannot create executables
<G3N0> i keep getting that error
<theraptor> evilbug: yes
<IndyGunFreak> evilbug: yeah, close enough
<Ahadiel> G3N0, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wirenik> G3N0: are you using GCC
<G3N0> noob-language please?
<myron> is it possible to create a launcher using a sudo command that automatically enters the root password?
<IndyGunFreak> G3N0: what are you compiling?
<Omlette> I wouldn't recommend it, myron.
<wirenik> G3N0: open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" without the quotes
<G3N0> kk
<J-_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<G3N0> im trying to get a wi-fi scanner to run
<IndyGunFreak> myron: that would be a bad idea...
<G3N0> << linux nub
<myron> why?
<Billll> <theraptor>: did that and still same results I do not see xubuntu menu tray D:
<IndyGunFreak> myron: you know why windows has so much trobule(well, one reason anyways), because every user has unfettered access to pretty much do as they please... thats why root is important.
<G3N0> wirenik: its installing something
<IndyGunFreak> myron: if you want to create the icon, fine, just make it ask you for the password.
<Omlette> myron: Actually, let me back up. What application do you want the launcher for?
<wirenik> G3N0: It's supposed too ;)
<G3N0> oh.... woah it worked
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wirenik> G3N0: it's the libraries GCC needs to compile C code
<nich0s> Is there anyway to have a seperate background for each desktop in GNOME. I know that it's possible in KDE.
<wirenik> G3N0: glad it worked!
<mgolisch> l337ingDisorder: no idea, maybe grep though the source for something with notify
<G3N0> wirenik: i dont know if it worked though....
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: i believe, there's a program you can download to do it... but naturally, no i don't think so.
<wirenik> G3N0: Oh, ok
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: Ok. I'll start googling like a madman. THANKS
<G3N0> wirenik: yeah i suck at linux i cant even get a proggy to run
<nich0s> .quit
<Billll> hey my Xubuntu menu seems to be gone any way I can get Xubuntu menu to pop back up, I cna see the desktop still just not the menu tray D:
<wirenik> G3N0: i'm a beginner myself, barely been using it for a month...don't worry you'll get the hang of it quick.
<G3N0> wanna help me just get one thing to run? im a really fast learner
<hyperstream> when i boot my pc. stage 1.5 loads. if i choose windows xp - it then loads stage 2 -- with a OLD OLD boot loader. how do i fix this so i can use the Current 1.5 bootloader and have it run windows xp rather than a old grub ?
<wirenik> G3N0: I'll do my best
<hyperstream> or how do i look at all the MBR 's cause i believe the mbr for hd0,0 is on the secondy drive or something
<hyperstream> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hyperstream> why doesnt grub auto detect my windows partition?
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: usually it does
<Omlette> Does Grub autodetect if you install another Linux OS, such as Kubuntu?
<Sarge_TJ> hyperstream: it should definetly do that... I mean I've installed various distros on my computer and GRUB has always detected it...
<Chrishj82> hi! anyone interesten in helping me with a touchpad problem? the only thing thats doesent work:(
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, Sarge_TJ  ok if you two could just hear me out for a sec
<hyperstream> ill just type it up- its a bit of a wierd situation
<Sarge_TJ> hyperstream: go ahead
<hyperstream> before i built this new pc, i had windows and ubuntu. but since getting a new pc ive decided to reinstall windows then ubuntu --- on a new drive with the old one in as a secondry. since i didnt have a ubuntu install cd i decided to try and fix the grub load to point at sdb6 but failed. so i just waited till next day and installed ubuntu on sda3 (partition 3)
<hyperstream> ubuntu grub loader works
<hyperstream> but didnt detect a windows. so i manually added it to look at hd(0,0) for windows, when i choose it in the menu on grub, it loads the OLD grub and everything is screwed
<hyperstream> let me pastebin some info for you guys
<hyperstream> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: boot a Windows boot disk, and run fixmbr and fixboot, on the windows disk...
<Sarge_TJ> hyperstream: I think it loads the old GRUB because it's installed on the first section of that particular hard drive
<hyperstream> hmm
<hyperstream> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38070/
<IndyGunFreak> Sarge_TJ: thats what it sounds like, if he runs fixmbr and fixboot on that drive, it should erase grub on that drive, and boot windows from the working grub.
<hyperstream> one thing i did notice is. when the first menu comes up it says: stage1.5 then choosing windows xp - loads stage 2 (the old grub list)
<Sarge_TJ> IndyGunFreak: yeah, you're right ; hyperstream: try out what IndyGunFreak suggested
<billll_> hey
<hyperstream> so what i need to do is boot from winxp. fixmbr and fixboot - then load up the ubuntu live and reset the root hd(0,2) and setup hd(0,0) correct?
<klndz3> Can someone help me with a wireless networking issue? My WiFi worked fine until the power went out while I was updating, and now it does not detect any networks. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38071/ That is ifconfig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38072/ and this is lspci
<neuling> does someone know how to configure the xserver for a via 3sg unichrome pro grafikscard?
<billll_> I am in xubuntu and menu tray has not popped up but I can see desktop anyway I can startup menu tray?
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: don't know about resetting the root... because grub is gettign you to Ubuntu ok, right?
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: again, boot a Windows disk and run fixmbr and fixboot, on the drive that has the OLD grub on it(not the one that gets you to windows), then reboot, and use the working grub to boot Ubuntu and add your windows entry to grub from there.. then reboot and try your windows entry
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu and windows are on the same drive.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you said they were on different drivefs
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, yeah its very wierd.
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, well thats the thing it could be
<IndyGunFreak> oh geez
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: either they are, or they aren't, on separate drives
<hyperstream> its almost as if two grub's are installed onto the drive
<EvilDennisR> hmm, how do I remove the restricted drivers tray icon ?
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, how can i tell for sure?
<kc8pxy> what other ubuntu channels are there?
<G3N0> QUESTION: When I type "su" to gain root privs, it won't give me authentication even with my password. So I always have to type "sudo" before everything, gets annoying. Anyone help?
<EvilDennisR> G3N0: You have to change the root passwd
<kc8pxy> G3N0:  sudo su  ??
<kc8pxy> :)
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: why not backup all important data to the second drive.. completely format the 1st drive, install Windows to it, then partition, and install Ubuntu to it?.. problem solved
<hyperstream> hd(0,2) and hd(1,6) these both are results of a find /boot/grub/stage1
<EvilDennisR> G3N0: sudo passwd root (you can get a root shell with sudo -s btw)
<yowshi> is there a way to reset the partition table for a disk without rebooting?
<Guest15267> hey, im looking for a tool to let me monitor bandwidth usage from a graphical interface or an easy to use command line prog
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, i just did that :)
<IndyGunFreak> that makes no sense
<Guest15267> i also want to get statistics such as cumulative download
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: well have you tried thsoe two entries in grub?... (0,2) and (1,6)
<klndz3> Can someone help me with a wireless networking issue? My WiFi worked fine until the power went out while I was updating, and now it does not detect any networks. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38071/ That is ifconfig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38072/ and this is lspci
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, what i have done is: root hd(0,2) setup hd(0,0) hopeing install the ubuntu grub to the 0,0 parition
<uurr> Hello can anyone give me some advice about programming on linux i am new comer and which programming language is suitable for me ?
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, atleast thats how i figured it works
<IndyGunFreak> apparently not
<Sarge_TJ> uurr: python is very easy to learn
<shockwave_> lsdjf
<mgolisch> yeah python ftw.
<EvilDennisR> disable restricted drivers tray icon? Anyone? Anyone... ?
<Sarge_TJ> uurr: I'll give you a link to a great tutorial, just wait a sec...
<chip> hi all. . . have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a line i should get in?
<wirenik> webble, are you there?
<shockwave_> how can query if apt-get has a specific package? specifically, svn client an server
<uurr> Thank you Sarge
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, why when i choose windows xp root (hd0,0) it goes to another grub list? the first partition on the drive is my windows xp install
<Sarge_TJ> http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: i have no idea.... you've definitel;y got some weird things goin on.
<mgolisch> shockwave_: apt-cache search
<shockwave_> mgolisch, thanks
<hyperstream> whats the difference between stage 1.5 and stage2 grub boot loaders?
<chip> have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download atm?
<kc8pxy> hyperstream:  IIRC,   1.5 is a on-mbr helper to find and load stage2
<wirenik> users #ubuntu
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, ahh the difference is the where its allocated i think
<billll_> anybody know how to stream FLV?
<IndyGunFreak> probably
<billll_> onto justin.tv ?
<CheesyWeasel> how do i lock a folder with a password so everybody needs a pw to enter it. even me.
<yowshi> is there a way to get the kenrel to use a new partition setup on a disk after using fdisk on a harddrive without rebooting?
<CheesyWeasel> and the password isnt neccessarily my root pass
<earthmeLon> npope-la2top you there?
<mgolisch> yowshi: yeah
<yowshi> mgolisch: how?
<Hypnus9> Hi room. How do I get certain icons to show up on the desktop, such as home and trash?
<mgolisch> yowshi: hdparm -z i think
<chip> have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download atm?
<Nobuddy> ouch. Ok, do not add ColorDepth "16" to xorg.conf under Heron. Kabooey.
<Omlette> Wow.
<Omlette> That'll give you a really bad screen.
<Nobuddy> It appears there is no way to set color depth to 16 bits in this release
<Nobuddy> bad screen would be OK for what I want to do
<hyperstream> does anyone know how to get a wireless keyboard working on the grub menu. it used to before this install lol
<yowshi> mgolisch: grrr says device is busy even though it isnt doing anything
<underandy> can I install ubuntu minimal on eeepc 900
<IndyGunFreak> underandy: i don/t see why not.
<mgolisch> yowshi: no partitons on it are mounted?
<yowshi> mgolisch: nope
<mgolisch> yowshi: hm i have no idea then
<underandy> IndyGunFreak: you know how to prepare the usbstick
<legend2440> Hypnus9: in terminal   gconf-editor     browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<IndyGunFreak> underandy: no i do not.
<yowshi> mgolisch: heh i just double checked and there was 1 mounted partition i thought i had unmounted but hadnt
<IndyGunFreak> !install | underandy try looking here...
<ubottu> underandy try looking here...: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yowshi> mgolisch: thank you very much for the help
<Nobuddy> Any other suggestions on how to set hardy to 16 bit color depth, outside of xorg.conf?
<chip> underandy i saw a really good guide on that the other day... i just googled it and don't have the link anymore, but it was on the ubuntu wiki
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak,  does this look correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38073/
<underandy> chip: ok, gonna check
<mgolisch> Nobuddy: no
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: i realy don't know... not that familiar w/ grub errors, but i would say, "Failed"... would be a bad sign
<CheesyWeasel> anybody?
<chip> underandy i think it was called "unetbootin" and you can tell it to specifically install it to the stick... it's a winders app tho
<bravo7> Hi hi
<bravo7> I need help on my grub
<Hypnus9> thanks
<chip> have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download atm?
<billll_> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<billll_> BS
<bravo7> I somehow delete my grub by mistake how can i fix it to boot it normaly
<billll_> moo
<bobertdos> What's up, bravo7?
<billll_> hey I need some help with camera frive installation
<billll_> =P
<bravo7> bobertdos How can i fix my ubuntu boot grub
<bobertdos> !grub > bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7, please see my private message
<wols> bravo7: you need to reinstall it
<wols> !grub | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yowshi> mgolisch: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdc is the full command right?
<nosmelc> I just installed Ubuntu today for the first time, and I have to say I'm very impressed with it.  I was wondering how I was able to access the shares on my Windows machine?  Is that Samba?
<billll_> hey I need some help with camera driver installation
<billll_> !camera driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera driver
<billll_> moo
<bobertdos> nosmel: Yes, it is Samba.
<jdd> CheesyWeasel: you could make the folder owned by another user, and take away read permissions for everyone else, then you'd have to use that user's password to read in it through su. I don't think you can just password protect a general folder, but that probably depends on your filesystem.
<chip> nosmelc do i know you? maybe? (=
<ASrock> is there a keyboard shortcut to lock my screen in ubuntu 8.04?
<nosmelc> chip dunno.  maybe :P
<chip> "go auburn" and all that
<mgolisch> yowshi: yeah
<bobertdos> nosmelc: Yes, it is Samba.
<bravo7> !paste > bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7, please see my private message
<Ahadiel> ASrock, try Ctrl + Alt + L
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: don't know about a keyboard shortcut, but i know there's a panel applet you can add to your panel, and when you click it, it locks your screen
<yowshi> mgolisch: am i supposed to do anything after that?
<nosmelc> I don't pull for Auburn :)
<chip> yeah i figured that (=
<ASrock> Ahadiel: thanks it worked
<bravo7> bobertdos is this correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/38075/?
<bravo7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38075/
<ogre> I have an external hdd with a fat32 filesystem. ubuntu is not recognizing the disk and windows is telling me it needs to be formatted. is there anyway to force a mount for a drive thats not being recognized? I dont see it in the media folder
<mgolisch> yowshi: not realy
<cdecarlo> hi, quick poll, I've got a bcm43xx wireless card, should I go with fwcutter or ndiswrapper
<cdecarlo> ?
<chip> nosmelc there's a handful of guys in our regular channel that would help for the asking, if you're into it.
<billll_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<billll_> thank you
<aletinel22944> Hi all! I'm here looking for a help, I have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) pci card, after switching from kubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04 i can scan annny ssid buttt not log in. anyone can help?
<rybotsky> help
<billll_> Billll :D
<rybotsky> can anyone tell me how to put a trash can on my desktop
<chip> nosmelc last i checked samba wasn't all that simple... then again a lot has changed since then.
<yowshi> mgolisch: then this is wierd. cause i repartioned a drive to turn it's 3 partitions into one big one with fdisk. then used hdparm and when i go to mount /dev/sdc1 it is showing me the old sdc1 partition
<jdd> ogre: sudo mount /dev/<devicenum> foldername I do believe
<IndyGunFreak> rybotsky: open a terminal.. Apps/Accessories/Terminal
<chip> have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download atm?
<nosmelc> chip oh.  I was just using Gnome to access the file share
<ogre> jdd:  thanks ill give it a try
<bobertdos> bravo7, I wouldn't worry about menu.lst just yet. Use a LiveCD to reinstall grub first.
<nosmelc> I was wondering if that was a built-in Gnome feature or if it was using Samba
<jdd> ogre: you may not be able to mount it, you could try adding -o force if it doesn't, but it it's bad you may be out of luck
<underandy> hmm
<chip> yeah it's samba which is a kinda addon
<underandy> when I am trying to make a partition on my ssd disk, just a / and tries to install i get a error
<nosmelc> I was surprised at how easy it was
<underandy> :(
<underandy> "File system was not cleanly unmounted! You should run e2fsck."
<Daze1> http://www.bigfootforums.com/index.php?showtopic=23259&view=findpost&p=475643
<nosmelc> chip what's the regular channel?  sorry
<chip> nosmelc yeah last time i tried it it was a HUUGE pain in the ass, but that was a couple yrs ago
<chip> #cheggit
<nosmelc> ohh
<nosmelc> yeah :)
<chip> i'm hurt.
<nosmelc> I haven't been there much lately.  need to come back
<bravo7> bobertdos how again? bc i have 2 linux one pclinuxos and ubuntu
<chip> i'm crying on the inside, but nobody is listening.
<Kumorigoe> Does Ubuntu pull less power than Windows?
<nosmelc> I've always been interested in the idea of replacing Windows with a Linux distribution for a while now
<emack> ﻿hi, umm, im really new to ubuntu hardy and linux in general. I actually installed it all today. But I've come to the point where I've installed the video card driver and when I go to the visual effects menu and ask it to change the effects to normal or Extra, the screen goes completely white
<bobertdos> bravo7: If you have a LiveCD, please follow the tutorial given by the bot.
<ogre> jdd:  its actually not coming up at all. i have device named as 500x2 but i cant find it anywhere
<chip> nosmelc i used Wubi . . .
<nosmelc> Wubi?
<jdd> Kumorigoe: depends on what it's running on, I would think. For laptops, my experience is no, but the utility "powertop" can help with that a lot
<G3N0> How do I install libraries through terminal?
<yowshi> mgolisch: i dont nuderstand why it is still showing the old sdc1 when it should be showing the new empty partition
<chip> nosmelc hold 1.
<Kumorigoe> Powertop?
<bobertdos> G3N0: using sudo apt-get install ....
<jdd> ogre: it should be something like /dev/sd[letter][number] where number is the partition you need
<mgolisch> yowshi: it might not have been able to reread the partitontable
<chip> nosmelc http://wubi-installer.org/  <<  iinstalls a virtual drive on your windows C: (or wherver) and makes no changes to the lower bits of the hd.
<mgolisch> yowshi: just reboot
<chip> nosmelc and it uninstalls like a windows program. very cleanly.
<nosmelc> chip ohh ok.  I have a test machine I can put Ubuntu on
<chip> nosmelc to put it bluntly it is the effin bomb. the end.
<yowshi> mgolisch: in the middle of some downloads important downloads and rebooting would interupt them possibly corrupt them so i dont want to reboot
<yowshi> mgolisch: if i could i would just cancel the fdisk action
<bravo7> bobertdos im not sure how to skip the diskpartiation
<chip> nosmelc  well, the reason i want to install it is so i can take full advantage of my main desktop.
<nosmelc> but I'll take a look at Wubi too ;)
<yowshi> mgolisch: and go with the current setup for now
<bravo7> bobertdos do i  have to do anything to my boot swap?
<bobertdos> bravo7: What do you mean "skip?"
<chip> obviously with avirtual drive, drive performance isn't as fast, but for dabbling or cheggitout, it's plenty.
<bravo7> bobertdos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<muuselt> hello there I was just wondering if you know where addons are stored on linux systems. I think I've found them in the home/mozilla/firefox/extensions folder but I wanted to check there are no other vestiges. I've just removed afew and wanted to make sure they're purged.
<bravo7> bobertdos GUI backup repairing and reinstalling grub
<ogre> jdd:  i have about 30 sd- entries in there. perhaps the last one?
<jdd> ogre: you can see which ones are mounted by looking at /etc/mtab . If it's not in there, it's not currently mounted.
<master_> hi
<yowshi> mgolisch: sudo fdisk -l sees the right partition table for sdc so wy 2ouldnt it mount right
<master_> ı need eutelsat w3  for kaffeine channel list and ı where paste
<ambrose_> does any 1 has experience in setting up DNS servers
<ambrose_> im getting a confusing error
<Phantomas> hello can you tell me a vm program to try ubuntu intrepid please
<ambrose_> virtual box
<IndyGunFreak> Phantomas: vmware, virtualbox..
<ambrose_> i guess nobody here has experience in DNS  servers
<ambrose_> ehh
<matlab> ambrose_, try #DNS and #bind
<Phantomas> IndyGunFreak: does virtualbox support .iso?
<webble> i plugged in my external hard drive, and ubuntu gives me a popup error "cannot mount volue. Unable to mount the volume "external data'." could someone help?
<ambrose_> i am
<ambrose_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> not sure.
<chip> nosmelc have fun. cyl.
<ambrose_> I need help on configuring the server
<nosmelc> bye chip. thanks
<ambrose_> lol
<Phantomas> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks anyway
<matlab> ambrose_, lunaphyte is a friend of mine, he should help you.
<chip> have a ? regarding Wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download atm?
<ambrose_> who is that?
<matlab> ambrose_, the administrator of both #dns and #bind
<nosmelc> I was able to access the share on my Windows machine, but I couldn't use the computer name.  I had to use the IP address.  Why is that?
<matlab> ambrose_, you will see him in the channe;
<matlab> ambrose_, you will see him in the channel
<ambrose_> ohh in freenode im guessing
<ambrose_> thx im heading there now then
<matlab> ambrose_, didnt you say you already went there?
<linxeh> nosmelc: some WINS issue maybe ?
<ambrose_> i thought u ment sumthing else
<matlab> ambrose_, quote "i am" quote "lol"
<ambrose_> sorry
<ambrose_> =]
<matlab> ambrose_, dont worry ;D
<nosmelc> linxeh don't know.  I thought name resolution was done by broadcasts when both machines are on the same subnet
<matlab> ambrose_, once again, #dns and #bind
<matlab> ambrose_, on freenose
<ambrose_> okie thx
<matlab> *freenode
<matlab> ambrose_, np
<mgolisch> i dont think the coresponding gio/gvfs module does that
<rebel_kid> whats a printer brand that is ubuntu compatible
<mgolisch> i think you need to install samba localy and have the name resolution system use it as a dispatcher for netbios name resolution
<matlab> rebel_kid, most of them are ubuntu compatible
<rebel_kid> well i know lexmark isnt, and i hate hp, Brother?
<matlab> rebel_kid, Brother?
<matlab> rebel_kid, Ive never had a printer that didnt work in Ubuntu - but I have never had a lexmark
<rebel_kid> matlab: the printer brand Brother, is it ubuntu compat
<matlab> rebel_kid, I see.
<rebel_kid> matlab: never get a lexmark, u will be writing ur own drivers to get the darn thing to work
<rebel_kid> trust me i did it
<usser> rebel_kid, yes brother has some support for some of its models
<rebel_kid> thnx
<matlab> rebel_kid, thanks for the advice
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will tar archive preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<usser> rebel_kid, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<IndyGunFreak> rebel_kid: some lexmarks work ok.
<matlab> rebel_kid, cant you wine the windows drivers?
<lart> #leon
<EvilDennisR> Anyone? Disable restricted drivers tray icon? Anyone? Anyone... ?
<IndyGunFreak> matlab: no, you would not be able to wine the printer drivers.. wine typically does not control hardware, it only allows you to run some software
<Kumorigoe> Well, after a week plus of Ubuntu, I can say that I'm largely satisfied with the experience thus far.
<master_>  ı need eutelsat w3  for kaffeine channel list and ı where paste
<IndyGunFreak> Kumorigoe: good... stick w/ it.. don't get frustrated.. is the best advice i can give you, if you're tryin to break the clutches of MS
<Kumorigoe> Just on the laptop
<Kumorigoe> My desktop is my gaming system
<root> hello
<matlab> If I use the command "sudo tar -c foldername" will tar archive preserve all the permissions of the folder and its subfolders and their subfolders?
<Guest44835> i'd liketo get the name of an alternative msn
<Guest44835> for gnu\
<Guest44835> please
<Guest44835> xD
<Iron_Blood> I am not sure if this is the right channel
<Nyad> hi. every single help document on help.ubuntu.com states that in the console, control+u clears the current line, when it actually only clears what's before the text cursor
<Iron_Blood> Can I get help with my mail server?
<matlab> Iron_Blood, what mailserver do you have?
<Truefire> Mail servers are a bit hard to explain for IRC...
<Guest44835> which alternatives to the msn do i have_
<Guest44835> ??
<Iron_Blood> Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail
<Iron_Blood> Yeah I am a noob at linux
<|thunder> how do i change my mouse cursor speed in kde ? i just switched from gnome
<Truefire> aMSN & Pidgin
<Guest44835> thx
<Guest44835> xD
<ambrose_> dang
<ambrose_> lol
<matlab> Iron_Blood, #postfix
<IndyGunFreak> Guest15267: what do you use msn for, jsut chatting, or do you use videochat
<cowbud> Guest15267: amsn has video support
<Guest44835> you know
<matlab> Iron_Blood, for DB help to #mysql
<Guest44835> i have a problem
<Guest44835> when i put into the console
<Iron_Blood> kk ty
<Guest44835> apt-get install orapt-cache search
<Guest44835> nothing comes up
<komodin> ubuntu sUx
<Guest44835> the shell doesn't find any packages
<matlab> Guest15267, are all your repositories enables? Does the package exists?
<Guest44835> andi remember itused to do it
<Guest44835> yes
<Guest44835> i just put
<hyperstream> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest44835> apt-get install pidgin
<Guest44835> and nothing comes up
<matlab> Guest15267, check your repositories
<Guest44835> mmm
<matlab> also apt-get update helps
<Guest44835> how do i do that
<Guest44835> could you be more specific_
<Guest44835> ?
<FloodBot1> Guest44835: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<underandy> =
<matlab> Guest15267, in the Synaptic Package Manager settings
<hyperstream> IndyGunFreak, somewhat a change- when i load it loads the new grub menu when i choose windows xp is just reloads the new grub list(rather than the old) i dont know the admin password to my friggen xp install, tried the only ones i would have used. so i can use the recovery
<perillux> Should I be able to suspend and hibernate?  Because I've never been able to do so since the day I installed Ubuntu.  and I have spent a LOT of time trying to get it working, but nothing has done the trick.  I gave up and now I'm just wondering, is it possible, or is suspend/hibernate on a laptop with ATI card a lost cause?
<matlab> ambrose_, any success?
<|thunder> anyone ? mouse settings menu in kde ? is there ?
<[mbm]> anyone get insserv working under hardy?
<master_> i find kaffeine channels list where my file system?
<Moshe> hi, how it is possible to copy boot sector from iso to hd partition using linux (ubuntu) tools? thanks
<ambrose_> nope
<ambrose_> none
<Guest44835> how do i check my repositories_?
<hyperstream> brb
<matlab> ambrose_, what server are you using?
<ambrose_> DNS
<Truefire> yes, there are mouse settings...
<IndyGunFreak> hyperstream: like i said, i'd back up files to the secondary drive, completely format the main drive, and reinstall Windows and Ubuntu there.
<Truefire> in kde
<bastid_raZor> |thunder; for kde help you could try #kubuntu ..they would know more about kde
<dorito> how do you kill a process that doesnt want to shutdown? like im trying to install limewirepro.deb and it froze installing sun java. I want to re-run it but i cant close it
<matlab> ambrose_, no shit. what program?
<ambrose_>  bind
<perillux> dorito: go to terminal and type "top"
<|thunder> bastid_raZor; thank you
<matlab> ambrose_, the ubuntu default? or did you configure it otherwise/
<bastid_raZor> |thunder; good luck
<Truefire> To kill program, (alt-f2) and then type 'xkill' and hit enter
<Rinderwahn> how do i access my ubuntu shared drives thru windows over my local network
<perillux> dorito: then look for the program that you want to kill and look at it's number in the PID column
<matlab> Guest15267, under Administration
<perillux> dorito: then type "kill -9 PID"
<Truefire> or just click the program
<dorito> kk thanks
<matlab> ambrose_, what are you trying to do? Are you trying to point it at another machine?
<dorito> I try clicking the program
<dorito> but nothing happens
<dorito> it stays idle
<matholio_> Looking for wisdom regarding my weird audio issue.  I plug usb headphones in and I can here the ubuntu startup sound though them.  but I cannot get Amarock to play through them.  The headphone volume control affects the speaker volume.  argh.  any advice ?
<Truefire> No, after you run xkill
<perillux> dorito: did you try simply going to the system monitor and closing it?
<Truefire> with alt-f2
<dorito> perillux where exactly?
<bastid_raZor> !sound | matholio_
<ubottu> matholio_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gremlin> matholio is ur amarok playin without em?
<dorito> I cant recognize the name of that process on that top list
<perillux> dorito: System>Administration>System Monitor
<Rinderwahn> how do i access my ubuntu shared drives thru windows XP over my local network
<root_> i dont know how to deal with them
<matlab> ambrose_, Guest15267 : no replies... whatever.  I got stat work to do.
<perillux> dorito: then go to the processes tab.  It's like pressing ctrl+alt+delete in windows
<matlab> exit
<root_> i just cant find any package
<root_> theay are not on the list
<mrdoller> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yowshi> dammit even a reboot didnt fix it
<perillux> dorito: which you can do by the way.  You can bind the system monitor so when you press ctrl+alt+delete it comes up
<bastid_raZor> root_; you could search on packages.ubuntu.com first.
<Nyad> perillux, except it doesn't work when an app is fullscreen :)
<mrdoller> wat sup alllllllllllllllllllll
<perillux> Nyad: it does sometimes though, but not all apps
<Nyad> not games...
<PfiOuLaLa> hi, no french people there ? :s
<perillux> Nyad: a few, ya.  WINE apps do I think
<_numbers_> bonjoir
<PfiOuLaLa> bonsoir
<perillux> Nyad: and Urban Terror if I'm not mistaken
<dorito> perillux I still cant recognize the process on the list
<dorito> there's tons of processes
<zzl> anyone remember that robot game that was for the mac?
<kitche> !fr | PfiOuLaLa _numbers_
<ubottu> PfiOuLaLa _numbers_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zzl> that with the tux penguin racer
<master_> can who help me
<PfiOuLaLa> yups sorry, ok thx
<perillux> dorito: in the terminal list when you type "top"???  or in the system monitor list?
<zzl> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dorito> in the system monitor list
<Nyad> perillux, yes wine apps do, thanks I didn't realise :)
<dorito> it doesnt show the path of the files that are being executed
<dorito> so I cant tell
<perillux> dorito: it might be called file-roller  ?? is that in there?
<delta9thc1> dorito: top -ax | grep java   try this
<dorito> hm no
<zzl> why doesn't ubuntu shipping company accept my disk requests???
<perillux> dorito: or gdebi or g-debi, something like that?
<dorito> ok lets see
<kitche> zzl: : where are you located? but it does take time for them to be shipped to you
<zzl> kitche: yeah, they won't even accept my request in the first place
<dorito> top: unknown argument 'a'
<dorito> usage:	top -hv | -bcisSH -d delay -n iterations [-u user | -U user] -p pid [,pid ...]
<dorito> perillux no :/
<dorito> gconf-helper
<dorito> oh theres something called java
<perillux> dorito: you can view the command that ran it if you go to edit>preferences in the system monitor and scroll down and check "command line"
<dorito> is that it?
<delta9thc1> dorito: sorry , ps -ax
<perillux> dorito: that's probably it...
<delta9thc1> ps rather than top
<dorito> lol no it closed firefox
<dorito> okay delta let me give that a try
<delta9thc1> dorito: do you find it?
<master_> i find kaffeine channels list where my file system?
<dorito> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<dorito>  8796 pts/2    Ss+    0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 5 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/odbcinst1debian1_2.2.11-16build1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/unixodbc_2.2.11-16build1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-06-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<dorito> thats what I get
<master_> i find kaffeine channels list where my file system?
<master_> ı setup kaffine
<master_> i find kaffeine channels list where my file system?
<delta9thc1> try without -
<zzl> sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<master_> yes
<delta9thc1> dorito: ps ax
<zzl> that should do it
<master_> ı setup kaffine now work
<dorito>  <delta9thc1> im gonna paste the results to your pm I dont wanna bother everyone else
<bastid_raZor> ps aux is what you guys are looking for
<dorito> if you dont mind
<master_> ı scan channel
<delta9thc1> it's the same for him,au or aux
<master_> but not add channel list
<bastid_raZor> master_; you're using kubuntu?
<yowshi> ok wierd problem fdisk isnt working on this hard drive
<dorito> sun-java6-jre_6-06-0ubuntu1_all.deb <-- this is what's creating all the fuss
<master_> ubuntu 8.04
<bastid_raZor> master_; kaffiene is a kde app.. ask in #kubuntu
<YgorOnLine> good evening. im running ubuntu in a 5gb partition, and im without free space disponible. can anybody tell me what i can to remove from my system, like unused drivers or doc files?
<master_> yes  bastid
<master_> ı insatall kaffeine
<master_> ı scan channel
<yowshi> i dont know why but for some reason while fdisk seems to be working it isnt. mount even after a reboot is still showing only the oririginal first partition on the hard disk even though the other 2 dont exist any more
<master_> have signal and snr but not add channel list
<r3d> ird#
<bastid_raZor> master_; ask in #kubuntu .. they will know more about a kde application.
<master_> ı need eutelsat w3 channel list
<codyman> i have a usb soundblaster live card... volume control recognizes it under "change device" but not under preferences... thus it doesn't play back through the usb but instead plays music through the speakers built into the laptop
<zzl> #kubuntu
<yowshi> anyone able to help me figure out why this hard drive isnt partitioning right?
<komodin> ubuntu is a shit
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; it sounds like your harddrive is going bad
<meoblast001> i noticed a bug in Compiz-Fusion, where should i post this?
<yowshi> baswhich would be extrem;y unusual since this hard drive is practically ununsed
<yowshi> unused
<kitche> meoblast001: launchpad
<meoblast001> i cant find Compiz-Fusion in launchpad
<bastid_raZor> meoblast001; #compiz-fusion may be a better place to find out.
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: and it also found all 250 ish gigs of space before the fdisk
<casdf>  meoblast001: i used ubuntutweak to get compizfusion up and running
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> i think its a bug
<ASrock> how do i change the sound that plays when i log into ubuntu?
<meoblast001> heres the bug http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/2215/compizbugpu2.png
<meoblast001> ASrock: i can help
<root_> please
<root_> i need help
<meoblast001> ASrock: System > Preferences > Sound
<root_> i cant install any packages
<root_> besides, these are well known packages
<bastid_raZor> meoblast001; that is an issue with the window decorations. it is a known issue.
<root_> it justdoesnt find them
<ASrock> meoblast001: thanks a lot
<meoblast001> ASrock: yw
<meoblast001> bastid_raZor: ok thanx
<Flannel> meoblast001: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz
<root_> i just insert apt-get install pidgin
<root_> and it doesn't find it
<Saiki> anyone have a problem with idjc staying open when you open other things?
<bastid_raZor> root_; did you use sudo?
<yowshi> root_:did you try sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<Saiki> I can't get it to stay open..
<Flannel> meoblast001: I guess more specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz
<root_> PLEASE
<root_> SOMEONE
<root_> TELL ME
<yowshi> root_: we just did
<Saiki> root_: they are
<root_> why cant i find any packages
<yowshi> root_: try that and then come back if it doesnt work
<Flannel> !enter | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Saiki> root_: you try "pidgin-common"?
<root_> ok
<root_> but iven if i use
<root_> apt-cache search pidgin
<root_> it doesnt find it
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: i find it extremly unlikely a barely used hard drive would be going bad
<meoblast001> whats the intrepid theme gonna look like?
<Flannel> root_: have you updated first?  is this a fresh instal?
<Flannel> meoblast001: #ubuntu+1
<root_> yes, is a fresh install
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; it is a possibility. i've bought a maxtor drive that was defective .. brand new. sent it back for a new one.
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: at any rate is there a way i can find out?
<Flannel> root_: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<zelrikriando> hello
<Saiki> pidjin should already be there
<Saiki> pidgin*
<Saiki> anyone have a problem with idjc staying open when you open other things?
<Saiki> I can't get it to stay open..
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: this isnt a maxtor drive. everyone knows what a crap job those are. these are seagate drives
<zzl> fresh install is a LOT of work
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; regardless of brandname.. any drive can go bad. let me check google to see what apps you can use to test it.. you can google too if you dare.
<yowshi> weee a google race
<root_> i just inserted sudo apt-get update
<root_> but i tried after that
<root_> and itstill doesn't find anything
<Saiki> root_: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<root_> ubuntu
<zzl> it's same for both
<Saiki> it should already be there
<Saiki> mine was there on a fresh install
<Saiki> course you coulf get a .deb from http://www.pidgin.im
<Flannel> root_: Alright, pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update, and your sources.list
<root_> i need to solve these for an assayi haveto do underlinux
<root_> essay
<Flannel> root_: Pastebin the output of that command, and that file.
<Saiki> is the CD in the drive?
<matholio_> I have stablished that I do have two sound devices, the mobo card and the usb headphones.
<root_> how do i pastebin something
<Flannel> !paste | root_
<ubottu> root_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matholio_> how do I get playback to my headphones ?
<zzl> i think that's a bug
<root_> i just need to get pidgin man
<zzl> Matholio:
<root_> and this shell doesnt find the package
<bastid_raZor> root_; answering the questions will enable people to help you get pidgin
<Frostbyt3> can someone please help me, I just installed ubuntu (dual boot w/ vista) having problem detecting a wireless connection
<Flannel> root_: Yes, We're in the process of doing that.
<zzl> Pidgin is already on Ubuntu
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: there is one in the ubuntu repo. bonnie++
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; have you used it?
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: installing now
<root_> what the hell is a repository_
<root_> ?
<root_> i feel so lost
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; cool, let me know how that works.
<Flannel> root_: Just answer the questions and we'll get you up and running, and we can explain as we go.
<Flannel> root_: a repository is a place on the internet where the packages are for you to download
<Frostbyt3> this channel is awesome, at least you guys help
<Frostbyt3> i can tell already
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: ugh the documentation for it is down right cryptic
<root_> ok
<root_> where i can find pidgin?
<Saiki> Frostbyt3: what wifi card?
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: seems like i have to let it test all 3 hard drives though
<Saiki> root_: course you coulf get a .deb from http://www.pidgin.im
<Flannel> root_: Pastebin those things.
<root_> ok, and after i doenload the.deb
<root_> how do i install it?
<Saiki> same as a windows exe
<Flannel> Saiki: Please stop.  That's not the way he should be installing that package.
<Frostbyt3> Broadcom 802
<Nutt718> hello everyone, I'm looking for DLink webcam drivers for a DSB-C100 cam.  Any takers?
<root_> which one do i have to donwload form pidgin.im
<Flannel> root_: Please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<root_> ???
<Saiki> Flannel: ubuntu will update it reguardless, what's the difference?
<root_> the source??
<kcman> i am having some issues with programs just doing nothing after i have clicked on them
<Flannel> Saiki: He's having larger issues than pidgin, if what he says is correct.
<root_> pidgin-2.4.3.tar.bz2
<troxor> kcman: depending on the program, you can run it from the terminal and get valuable output messages
<Frostbyt3> should I come back later?
<Saiki> Frostbyt3: bear with me, ok?
 * Saiki is far from a luinux expert
<matholio_> should I be using pulseaudio to pipe sounds to headphones too /
<matholio_> ?
<Frostbyt3> sure
<kcman> troxor if i need wine to run one of the apps would the command change in terminal?
<troxor> kcman: probably
<Flannel> Frostbyt3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<root_> #
<root_> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r1 _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20070819-11:52]/ etch contrib main
<root_> deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r1 _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20070819-11:52]/ etch contrib main
<root_> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ etch main
<root_> deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ etch main
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_> deb http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib
<Saiki> afaik broadcom is not in ubuntu, if you can find a windows inf, you can ndiswrapper it
<Flannel> root_: Alright, well, that's not how you pastebin, but that will be sufficient for now.
<Flannel> root_: Your problem is you're running debian, and not ubuntu.  Try #debian on irc.oftc.net
<root_> for some reason
<root_> im banned
<root_> from the debianm channel
<root_> i did not do anything wrong
<root_> i just dont know the rules
<root_> please, try to help me here
<Flannel> root_: That's most likely because you're running IRC as root.
<root_> ok
<root_> thx\
<Flannel> root_: You can also try #debian on this server, although thats not the official help channel.
<dknight> Why would sound not be working correctly in firefox?
<Daves0r> Recently, i was told to install a video driver, so i installed it in an attempt to fix my wobbly windows, and then it screwed me over big time, i could not log into Mint 5 the login screen was black i have fixed it but now my new problem is, my resolution is 800x600 and it wont let me raise it any higher when it used to be higher, can somebody please help me out, thanks :)
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Daves0r
<ubottu> Daves0r: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Daves0r> I was told to come to this channel
<Swian> by who
<Daves0r> My gay brother
<Swian> hehe
<Flannel> Daves0r: They mislead you.  And please don't use that word pejoratively.
<Daves0r> Who wont fix my computer, but just says go to this channel these people will help me
<Daves0r> Lawl.
<Flannel> Daves0r: Try the mint channel on that other server.
<Frostbyt3> is a broadcom wifi card supported w/ ubuntu?
<Daves0r> Flannel: Okay even though i've tried 3 times now
<troxor> Frostbyt3: should be, yep
<Frostbyt3> cause it's not detecting it
<Saiki> afaik broadcom is not in ubuntu, if you can find a windows inf, you can ndiswrapper it
<gremlin> Frostbyt3 I believe so
<dknight> Is there something I did not install? Sound works just not in a flash type environment.
<Flannel> Daves0r: Mint is not Ubuntu.  They do things that we can't support, etc.  We cannot help you here, for technical reasons.
<Saiki> Frostbyt3: afaik broadcom is not in ubuntu, if you can find a windows inf, you can ndiswrapper it
<_numbers_> if someone has a few minutes could you please tell me how to install this please. thanks..http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/imetalV5?content=83660
<Frostbyt3> ok so what should i do next
<Flannel> Frostbyt3: That page walks you through what to do if it doesn't work out of the box.
<Saiki> _numbers_: compiz theme?
<Daves0r> Flannel: Wokayyy, we'll see how this goes pal ;)
<_numbers_> yeah
<troxor> Frostbyt3: there are a bunch of different broadcom cards though- try finding the exact model number using `sudo lspci`, then googling "<exact card from lspci> ubuntu"
<Saiki> _numbers_: save it to the desktop, then open appearance and drag and drop
<Frostbyt3> where is the command prompt in ubuntu
<Flannel> Frostbyt3: Accessories > Terminal
<TurboBee> can someone help me get suexec working properly with apache?  I've got it enabled and I have it working with /home where my web files are, but it still does things as www-data instead of the user/group I specified for the virtual host
<Frostbyt3> thx im a n00b
<Frostbyt3> in linux anyway
<_numbers_> Saiki thank you im trying now
<joker> Frostbyt3: I was running windows on my laptop and installed ubuntu with out any problems
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: no bonnie++ dpoesnt seem to eb what i need
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu runs better on my laptop - then windows does. :)
<ERIC_H> running fluxbuntu and only have 256mb of ram. free -m says 243/249 used. is ths correct?
<Saiki> _numbers_: no proble,
<Dr_willis> ERIC_H,  linux likes to use all the ram it can for cache and so forth. not really a problem. sounds about right
<Saiki> Dr_willis: join the club
<_numbers_> Saiki thank you so much, i was trying to figure this out for 20 XD
<joker> Dr_willis: I have to say Ubunto runs and looks better .. I had windows Vista
<_numbers_> 20 minutes*
<Dr_willis> Saiki,  i just need to get this silly tv remote that came with the laptop (and only seems to work with wmp) going.. :)
<troxor> ERIC_H: most likely
<ERIC_H> Dr_willis, makes sense cause it's still fast. was using xubuntu and xfce really made this laptop chug
<ERIC_H> its a 1.6 p4 mobile but speed couldnt come close to xp
<Saiki> joker: Vista only runs nice on dc with 4gb of ram
<Saiki> Dr_willis: no idea there bro
<joker> Saiki:  Its a memory hog yes but it never crashed just sucked the way it looked and every thing about it
<Saiki> anyone have a problem with idjc staying open when you open other things?
<Saiki> I can't get it to stay open..
<Saiki> joker: I'm on vista right now
<Saiki> if I could get idjc sorted..
<matholio_> is configuring sound crad always so impossible ?
<Saiki> idjc and Sl voice are all I have really holding me to windows
<matholio_> sound just works in vista.
<Saiki> sound is a bitch in vista
<Dr_willis> matholio_,  some are just not very well supported it seems. Ive never had any sound card issues. But i guess im lucky. :) or its because i tend to buy not-cutting edge machines.. the fact it works in vista.. just proves the soundcard hardware is working..
<joker> Saiki: Have you installed Ubuntu ..
<VinceN> I had a quick question about RythemBox if someone has a second
<Saiki> joker: hda0,0
<VinceN> I need to clear the media library without actualy deleting any files
<Saiki> er..
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: ever use smartctl?
<Saiki> 0,3
<Saiki> 2*
<Saiki> anyone have a problem with idjc staying open when you open other things?
<Saiki> I can't get it to stay open..
<Dr_willis> what is idjc ?
<matholio_> to be fair, my sound does work.   I just want to use card#1 as well as card#0, it seem headphones are a tweak too far.   if anyone has advice, please chime in.
<master_> why not help me
<Saiki> Dr_willis: SAM substitute on Linux
<Dr_willis> Saiki,  :) that means even less to me.. heh heh.. must be somthing ive never had to use.
<Saiki> Dr_willis: a DJing app
<Saiki> I dj online
<Dr_willis> master_,  did you ask a question? ask the channel a question and see what happens.
<speedturtle> how do i erase my hdd in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> speedturtle,  you mean the whole hard drive? reformat? whipe out securely?
<Saiki> speedturtle which one?
<speedturtle> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> speedturtle,  i asked like 3 questions... :) yes to which one? heh
<matholio_> should I be using alsa+pulseaudio ?
<speedturtle> Dr_willis: wipe out securley
<Dr_willis> speedturtle,  quick answer use gparted to delete the partitions and reformat them as needed.
<Dr_willis> speedturtle,  there are secure-whipe tools out . but im not that paranoid
<Daisuke_Laptop> shred
<speedturtle> Dr_willis: shell?
<yowshi> bastid_raZor: heh this smartctl seems to be the thing i a m after.i will know the health of sdc in 100 minute
<speedturtle> Dr_willis: wat cmd do i use to open gparted or where is it located at
<Saiki> speedturtle: it's on the live cd
<wirenik> speedturtle: you have to use gparted from a live disc since you can't edit partitions when they're in use
<Saiki> speedturtle: or you could use sudo apt-get install gparted
<wirenik> speedturtle: then I think it's in system -> administration
<Saiki> wirenik: yep
<bastid_raZor> yowshi; cool, i hope all is well.
<speedturtle> thx all ti think i found and i think i will be ok now, thx guys
<Saiki> anyone have a problem with idjc staying open when you open other things?
<Saiki> I can't get it to stay open..
<kerin> When I start my system, I get to the graphical login screen - but when i login, it drops me back with a message that says my session lasted less than ten seconds, and the "details" box tells me that no displays were found.  However, if I login a second time it works fine.  What's wrong?
<blackbinary_> I don't want to use compiz-fusion (compatability issues with wine), what are a few good alternatives?
<root> hello i just try to edit the sudoers file
<root> with the root
<root> and i cant
<root> it comes up a message
<prince_jammys> root: sudo visudo
<blackbinary_> root, you have to use visudo to edit sudo file.
<Guest2499> how do i give privelegies
<Guest2499> to a user_
<blackbinary_> root, it just protects the file so you can
<blackbinary_> root, so you can't mess it up badly.
<blackbinary_> I don't want to use compiz-fusion (compatability issues with wine), what are a few good alternatives?
<Guest2499> juanf03  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Guest2499> that will give
<Guest2499> privilegies to juanf03??
<prince_jammys> Guest2499: why don't you add him to the 'admin' group?
<dorito> anyone knows how to get the desktop rotating cube effect with compiz?
<Kelen> Hey, ubuntuer, why i could not visit windows in a local, but windows can visit me shared files normal..
<prince_jammys> Guest2499: in a default ubuntu installation, members of the admin group can gain root
<monsterb> hi all
<Guest2499> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest2499> i dont know
<Guest2499> please
<Guest2499> tell me
<Guest2499> visudo /etc/sudoers/
<monsterb> Im doing a live podcast 2nite @ 11pm CST.   http://linuxcranks.info  listen or call in. ;P
<Guest2499> ???
<FloodBot1> Guest2499: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2499> how do i edit
<Guest2499> sudoers file
<Guest2499> im in root mode
<Guest2499> already
<Flannel> !enter | Guest2499
<ubottu> Guest2499: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest2499> mmmm
<Flannel> Guest2499: First, calm down.  Second, don't use root.  Third, all you have to do is add the person to the admin group, which is easiest by just checking the box in users and groups.
<Kelen> anyone knows HOW TO visit some shared files from windows Network?
<Flannel> !samba | Kelen
<ubottu> Kelen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest2499> wheres that
<Flannel> Guest2499: In Administration
<Flannel> Guest2499: Even if you want to do it manually, you *don
<Flannel> Guest2499: you *dont* do it by editing sudoers.
<gizmatix> Hi
<Guest2499> ok
<Guest2499> where is
<Guest2499> administration
<kerin> flannel: why not?
<Kelen> hey, Flannel, of course i know samba, but it's just doesn't work, i could not visit windows, but windows can visit me
<gizmatix> private
<Guest2499> im totally noob at this
<Flannel> Guest2499: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<blackbinary_> System-Administration Guest2499
<Flannel> Guest2499: System > Administration
<Flannel> kerin: because to give access to sudo to someone, you just add them to the admin group.
<Guest2499> ok, im there, now what do i do
<Kelen> hummmmm
<kerin> flannel: right.  but editing sudoers shouldn't be harmful in and of itself.
<quentusrex> I want to expand the size of my ext3 partition. I have freespace on the hard drive. How do I do this?
<alistair> Hi can anyone tell me a tool in Linux which is similar to Winxp system restore?
<Flannel> kerin: No, but it's totally unnecessary, especially in his case.
<quentusrex> The drive is 1TB, and the existing partition is 750GB.
<Kelen> someone said this is a bug for hardy heron, does it is?
<Guest2499> i jist need to know what to do at users and groups
<quentusrex> there is 250GB at the end of the drive. How do I extend the partition?
<kerin> flannel: understood, and i respect not complicating the issue!  i shall be quiet.  was just curious if there was something i didn't know.
<Flannel> kerin: Nah, editing sudoers is dangerous (especially if you have no idea what you're doing).  So, apart from just being complicated for the sake of complication, its more risky than the easier methods.
<blackbinary_> quentusrex, i use gparted, it comes on your ubuntu livecd. just boot it up, then resize the partition
<prince_jammys> Guest2499: sudo usermod -aG admin juanf03
<Flannel> Guest2499: Go to the user you want to edit, click properties, then go to the users privledges tab
<matholio_> can anyone talk me through their working speaker+headphone setup?   I'm on the verge of giving up.  which I hate.
<Boston> does the latency on my ram matter when i am trying to upgrade it?
<ffeynman> I have an iptables question... what's the difference between these two rules and when do you use each? "-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 222 -j ACCEPT" and "-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 222 -j ACCEPT"?
<_numbers_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/TechniX+kami+modified?content=86419, im using this but the icons didnt really change how can i fix this?
<kerin> flannel: seemed pretty self-explanatory to me.  but I can see its potential for misuse, certainly.
<Johnny_5> what's the command 2 change the permissions of my 1TB external so i can use it 2 back my files up??
<Guest2499> now i am at privilegies
<Guest2499> what do i do
<Flannel> Guest2499: Check the "perform administrative tasks" box, the wording will be similar to that.
<hacky_zack23> when i choose to print something to PDF through firefox, where does the pdf file go?
<Guest2499> monitor system logs???
<Flannel> Guest2499: No
<Flannel> Guest2499: "Administer the System"
<Johnny_5> what's the command 2 change the permissions of my 1TB external so i can use it 2 back my files up??
<Guest2499> connect to internet usinga moder, enable acces to external storages devices automatically, monitor system logs, send and receive faxes
<Flannel> Guest2499: Administer the System
<Guest2499> use audio devices, use cd-rom drives, use modems use scanners, use tap drives
<_numbers_> mine looks like this, http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6259/screenshotfw4.png but i want it to be like this, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=86419&file1=86419-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=TechniX+kami+modified
<Guest2499> there is no such option
<_numbers_> any ideas to do this please?
<Johnny_5> what's the command 2 change the permissions of my 1TB external so i can use it 2 back my files up??
<Flannel> _numbers_: The thing on the bottom is avant window navigator
<Dr_willis> Johnny_5,  depends on the filesystem its useing to some degree
<shead> Alguem fala Portugues? :}
<Flannel> !pt | shead
<ubottu> shead: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> !awn | _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<shead> !pt
<Johnny_5> Dr_willis: gutsy
<shead> !pt
<Flannel> shead: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Dr_willis> Johnny_5,  gutsy is not a 'filesystem' type.  NTFS/Vfat/ext2/ext3 are filesstems
<shead> Flannel Have no brazilian peoples there :P
<Johnny_5> i know but that's the version of ubuntu i'm usin'...i use ext3
<_numbers_> Flannel so i need to install sudo apt-get install Awn-Manager ??
<ASrock> My audio isnt working in Audacity...how can i fix it?
<Flannel> _numbers_: no, its a little different, but that website will give you instructions.
<_numbers_> ok
<Johnny_5> Dr_willis: i'm usin'  the ext3 file system
<mrvirus> can some one either link me the site or show me the command thru term for updating java..
<Flannel> !java | mrvirus
<ubottu> mrvirus: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mrvirus> i know it has something to do with ??-java-alternative
<mrvirus> ty flannel
<mrvirus> i'm gonna have to write that site down.. lol.. i lost it
<Athlonfanboy> how do i make an ext3 symbolic link?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: /msg ubottu java
<ryan------> I have an issue with my USB mouse&audio: after the system has been up for a while, at least 3-4 hours, the USB (I noticed it first with mouse, wasn't using usb audio at the time) starts cutting in and out, it's like it cuts in for a second, then out for a second, audio is doing the same now
<meoblast001> is there a form of ubuntu that runs on smartphones?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: the command is probably: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<pajamian> ryan------: if you reboot your computer when it happens does it take another 3-4 hours for the problem to start happening again or does it happen again right away, or withing 1/2 or so?
<LimCore> hi
<ryan------> same thing, after 3-4, maybe more hours,
<ryan------> it's only after the system has been up for that long, so it's not hardware (works fine in windows)
<LimCore> is there a program to learn nicelly avocabulary? preferably a bit more intelligent, like remember which words cause problems for given students
<ryan------> I thought it was some application running, but I turned it on one day to test with nothing running, and it started lagging
<pajamian> ryan------: if you run top (in the terminal) when it happens, what is at the top and how much CPU is it using?
<ryan------> tried that as well..gimme a bit and I'll let you know when it happens, I don't remember heh
<pajamian> ok
<ryan------> I'm at 48 min right now ;\
<ryan------> but I'm very sure that it was not at 100%, even in htop
<ryan------> ps aux shows nothing out of the ordinary
<pajamian> well I may not be here in 3 hours but someone will probaly help you
<ryan------> what do you think it could be, even given that cpu is idle
<ryan------> since you're here ;)
<pajamian> one sec
<shadowhywind> hay all having abit of a problem. when i boot i am getting a udevd-event[####]: run programs: `/sbin/modprobe` abnormal exit
<Thurston> hi, i was wondering if i could get some live cd help
<eeaaxx> anybody knows what is the new package for the libdvdcss2?
<pajamian> I think it's probably some other process eating up resources on the computer.
<td123> shadowhywind: generally, googling the exact error message will give you possible solutions
<nolimit974> it is probably kacpi_notify
<prince_jammys> eeaaxx: i don't think it has changed.
<Thurston> hi, when i boot my pc from the new ubuntu live cd, it goes to the log in screen and logs in, but goes only to the log in screen again, and not the desktop
<Thurston> does anyone know why?
<eeaaxx> prince_jammys: i got this message "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ryan------> not sure pajamian...I mean I would have noticed it, I've tried running various cpu/process monitors
<td123> Thurston: the display driver may not be installed
<prince_jammys> eeaaxx: do you have the medibuntu repositories enabled?
<ryan------> it's null when it happens...obviously ps2 is fine
<ryan------> keyboard is ps2
<td123> Thurston: choose, gnome-failsafe
<eeaaxx> prince_jammys: nope
<Thurston> but it will go to the desktop sometimes
<Thurston> ok
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | eeaaxx
<ubottu> eeaaxx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Thurston> thank you, i'll try that and if it doesnt work, you'll see me back here
<eeaaxx> prince_jammys: ok. thanks i'll it to my repo
<td123> Thurston: then go to system-> and find hardware drivers, and there may be an option to install required drivers
<J-_> Where is the fortune script located? It's not in /usr/bin.
<ryan------> might be worth to try renistalling libusb and usbutils
<ryan------> I think it's a driver issue to be honest
<prince_jammys> J-_: /usr/games
<Thurston> but im not on the desktop long enough. i dont have the "bar", just the background. but i'll try the failsafe
<pajamian> ryan------: it could be.
<king> hell0
<J-_> Excellent, thanks.
<pajamian> ryan------: but the nature of the problem suggests that there is some resource that is getting to a particular threshold and then causing the problem.
<ryan------> it would seem that, I can agree. but I'm almost positive that it's not anything stressing out the system to a point that it could crawl on it's knee's that way
<eeaaxx> thanks, i've installed libdvdcss2
<prince_jammys> eeaaxx: cool.
<pajamian> ryan------: yep, fair enough, it's probably a combination of things, then.  If you can find one service that you can restart to make the problem go away for a while that would be very helpful.  I would try restarting one service at a time when it next happens and see if the problem disappears when you do for one in particular.
<ryan------> true...didn't think about that one.  I will give that a shit here pretty soon...good suggestion
<ryan------> shot*
<prince_jammys> heh
<ambrose_> shit
<Sivik> Is it safe to add/delete files in NTFS in ubuntu yet?
<ambrose_> lmao
<RequinB4> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gauthierm> trackerd is taking all my CPU and I can't figure out a.) why it's doing it and b.) how to turn it off.
<dexter> anyone frm germany here
<RequinB4> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pajamian> ambrose_: with ryan it was an accident, with you it wasn't
<jdd> Sivik: I've never had an issue with it, but I think it's still technically not.
<Sivik> I know you can view them
<Sivik> thanks jdd
<Sivik> Cause i'm tired of the 4 GB max file size for fat 32
<jdd> np
<ambrose_> lol i left at his incident
<ambrose_> lol
<prince_jammys> Sivik: with ntfs-3g you can do that. /msg ubottu ntfs-3g
<ambrose_> u guys don't curse
<raimundo> alguien habla español aca?
<dexter> anyone frm germany here
<ryan------> I wish I knew of a way that would kickstart it....I did try disabling my glx screensaver, heh.  no go on that though.
<ambrose_> thats crazy plz teach
<Sivik> And since winblows won't see nfs or anything, i had a shared drive in fat 32
<RequinB4> !es | raimundo
<ubottu> raimundo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<squarebracket> is there a good guide for shell scripting?
<ambrose_> dude i have alotta books for shell scriptting
<Gillpy> squarebracket: advances bash scripting
<jdd> squarebracket: google ABS guide
<prince_jammys> squarebracket: go to #bash, and type /topic
<bastid_raZor> Sivik; it is safe now.. ntfs-3g allows you to read/write with no issues
<Gillpy> advanced*
<raimundo> #kubuntu-es
<pajamian> ryan------: might go one further and try turning off compiz alltogether (assuming you have it enabled now).
<ambrose_> .chm
<ZeroSerenity> Can anyone tell me how to use Ubuntu as a Live CD?
<ryan------> more stuff just came to mind...I think it's all related... pajamian (I know people don't like pm's) can I PM you a couple of quick things ?
<ambrose_> it will help
<Gillpy> squarebracket: check out tldp.org
<ZeroSerenity> (Desktop)
<ryan------> true about compiz, not sure if it's enabled right now or not.  checking
<prince_jammys> squarebracket: the Bash guide there is the best guide. you can also apt-get install abs-guide
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> what's the best bittorrent client of ubujntu
<pajamian> ryan------: I really would prefer to keep it in channel.
<Gillpy> havocstorm: rtorrent
<jdd> prince_jammys: didn't know it was in the repos, thanks for that
<prince_jammys> squarebracket: but the one in #bash is the best.
<venger> ZeroSerenity, when you boot the desktop CD is has an option about trying out ubuntu without making any changes
<dexter> here is an error wen i try 2 open an ibm website: Download Director applet cannot be loaded.
<dexter>  Java support must be enabled to run.
<dexter> .......can anyone tell me how i can enable java for swiftweasel
<RequinB4> !havocstorm, transmission comes pre-installed
<squarebracket> cool, thanks everyone :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RequinB4> !best | havocstorm, transmission comes pre-installed
<ubottu> havocstorm, transmission comes pre-installed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZeroSerenity> Thanks Venger.
<havocstorm> RequinB4, transmission is kinda simple, is there something like utorrent for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> havocstorm; ktorrent
<ryan------> no problem, I can understand.  I just turned off compiz..  I need to restart a service, I think it might kick me out of kdm, brb (kubuntu btw, obviously)
<Gillpy> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<EvilDennisR> how can I blackroute outgoing port 48396 ?
<dexter> .......can anyone tell me how i can enable java for swiftweasel
<havocstorm> basrud_razor, uh, that's not based on the KDE interface is it?
<Sivik> iptables EvilDennisR
<bastid_raZor> havocstorm; yes, deluge-torrent may be a better route to go if you're anti-KDE
<pajamian> !firewall | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<psypher246> hey everyone, is ther anyone who can help me with this stuff:
<psypher246> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<RequinB4> havocstorm: if you're addicted to utorrent: http://news.softpedia.com/news/uTorrent-under-Ubuntu-in-3-Easy-Steps-49037.shtml
<psypher246> building a custom ubuntu cd WITH updates and other packages
<RequinB4> but that's not really recommended because generall you want to use native windows apps
<RequinB4> linux apps *
<Sivik> You just cursed in channge RequinB4
<RequinB4> ?
<Sivik> You said the w word
<Thurston> it never worked......
<Thurston> (im back by the way)
<Thurston> could i just...install ubuntu 6 and the updated it to 8?
<Thurston> after the installation
<Thurston> like a windows update
<Thurston> because i plan on doing a dual boot
<Sivik> what do you mean ubuntu 6?
<RequinB4> The user should be allowed to install whatever programs he/she wants, no matter if it might be "better" another way
<Thurston> well i have a live cd
<Sivik> Do you mean 6.06?
<Thurston> with ubuntu version 6.xx or something
<Thurston> but i want the new version
<kc8pxy> Thurston:  why do you not go have a root canal instead?    i think it would be less painful :)
<Sivik> why not just start with 8.10? instead of upgrading
<Thurston> because my current live cd isnt working right
<pajamian> Thurston: try the alternate CD, then
<dexter> .......can anyone tell me how i can enable java for swiftweasel
<pajamian> !alternate | Thurston
<ubottu> Thurston: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dexter> anyone from germany here
<Gillpy> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pajamian> dexter: it should be largely the same as for FF.
<ryan------> pajamian, here is one thing for certain.  when this issue is going on, my screensaver is extremely jumpy, and I am unable to ctrl+alt+f1-f6 to get another shell.
<Thurston> i do believe i have th ealternate cd already
<Thurston> but can i nstall it to have it dual boot with windows?
<pajamian> ryan------: that sounds like RAM or CPU getting used up.  Is your HDD thrashing as well?
<prince_jammys> Thurston: yes.
<pajamian> Thurston: yes
<Thurston> ok, awesome
<dexter> pajamian; actually i dunno how 2 do that... i tried opening a particular ibm website..nd it says dat java suppost shld be enabled
<Sivik> I currently dual book with windows xp and ubuntu 8.190
<pajamian> !java | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RequinB4> Thurston: yes, but the same deal goes - be careful not to screw up and delete anything
<Thurston> i think im gonna try it out real quick then. thanks guys
<Sivik> always install microsoft first
<Thurston> i'll be back if it doesnt work ;) lol
<pajamian> Thurston: good luck
<Thurston> thanks
<prince_jammys> Thurston: is windows installed already?
<RequinB4> Thurston: i would recommend (longer, but safter) to pre-make the partitions
<prince_jammys> heh
<pajamian> ryan------: howmuch RAM does your system have?
<ryan------> no, hd is steady, core 2 duo 2.33ghz 4gb ram
<ryan------> hd is fine/idle, I mean, not steady used
<kc8pxy> Thurston:  IIRC,  if you install the windopws first,  and then the ubuntu,  at LEAST the 8.04.1 cd(which I've used for that) will auto-confiure grub to dual-boot them for you :)
<pajamian> ryan------: 4gb should be more than enough, heh.
<smack_tat> who knows where the iwconfig conf file is??
<smack_tat> i want to edit the settings
<ryan------> lol yeah, I was thinking that myself.  I mean I'm pretty experienced using linux, going on 9 years...but this one just has me stumped
<Sivik> smack_tat: did you try doing a locate on the file?
<pajamian> ryan------: sounds like you know as much as I do, then.
<smack_tat> nope
<ryan------> dunno man, doubt that
<Sivik> try that
<prince_jammys> smack_tat: man iwconfig probably knows. at the bottom of the doc, usually.
<ryan------> everybody has their own input on things, there is too much to know.  I'm better on application based stuff, but not system stuff.  other people are better with system than app
<RequinB4> ryan-----: can you repeat your problem?
<pajamian> ryan------: my experience with linux isn't much more than that, and my experience with desktop linux is significantly less.
<ryan------> USB cuts in and out after the system has been up for a while (usually after 3-4 hours, sometimes longer)
<smack_tat> god too many funny symbols i cannot edit the file
<pajamian> ryan------: check that all your RAM is being recognized by ubuntu.
<RequinB4> ryan------: one of  your programs probably has a memory leak
<ryan------> mouse lag, usb headphone lag, it isn't quite lag, but it cuts in and out.  the glx screensaver will be laggy (disabled that a while ago once this started) and unable to ctrl+alt+f1-f5
<ryan------> I've checked CPU and RAM, plenty of ram free, full swap free (never touched), cpu is idle
<ozzie212> anybody know of a good javascript program for ubuntu
<crashsystems> @﻿pajamian speaking of Ubuntu recognizing ram, I've got 4gb, but Ubuntu says 3.5. Do you know how to fix this?
<Sivik> to create javascript?
<ozzie212> yeah
<Sivik> Install the 64 bit version
<ryan------> crashsystems, you must be using 32bit OS
<crashsystems> yep
<pajamian> crashsystems: either switch to the server kernel or change to 64 bit ubuntu.
<Sivik> crashsystems: 64 - bit
<smack_tat> btw
<smack_tat> how to edit the network file ?
<ryan------>  Mem:          3958       1789       2169          0         37        630
<ryan------> mine is recognizing it all..
<smack_tat> i want to set the rate wireless rate to 54M
<crashsystems> I've had a lot of problems installing stuff (esp flash) in 64bit in the past. Has that gotten any better?
<ryan------> I think I might revert to just reinstalling my OS
<Sivik> smack_tat: man iwconfig
<dexter> anyone from germany here
<Sivik> Dexter: no
<pajamian> ryan------: is that with a -m?
<smack_tat> i have to do that everytime i restart my computer
<RequinB4> ryan------: Past that, it's a lot harder to fix the problem if you can't replacate it with a specific action
<Sivik> Dexter: if no one responds to you then its a no, there is a german channel
<JackDeth_> Hi gang!
<smack_tat> i want to edit the conf files instead
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ryan------> free -m yes
<ryan------> it doesn't replicate by action, I could be away from the computer, come back and it be like that
<ozzie212> im using amd 64 ahtlon processor and I don't have anyproblems as long as I use add/remove with the gnome of ubuntu
<gnutoit2> Looking for the program that lets you select vidio card and monitor. see it some times when xorg.conf is set wrong.  any ideas
<ryan------> which is typically when it happens as I don't camp around the computer much ;)
<pajamian> crashsystems: I don't know, I would say try the server kernel if that worries you, or live with 3.5 gig
<crashsystems> Well, I guess I get to do yet another reinstall. Does anyone know if the encryption install problem with the alt installer has been fixed?
<pajamian> crashsystems: you should be able to switch to the server kernel without a reinstall and my understanding is it will make it work with more thatn 3.5 gigs.
<crashsystems> @﻿pajamian True, but if I'm going to do that, I may as well get all my software in 64bit.
<diggs808> I am thinking about upgrading my memory to 4gigs.....are there any major problems with using the server kernel??
<pajamian> crashsystems: it's a 32 bit kernel, it just has a option compiled into it that allows more than 3.5 gigs.
<Sivik> crashsystems: most of your software will be 64 bit
<crashsystems> I need to change the password on my hard drive anyways
<gnutoit2> Looking for the program that lets you select video card and monitor. it starts with xserver in a low res mode. see it some times when xorg.conf is set wrong.  any ideas?
<vbman11> has anyone here used gtkradient before
<crashsystems> I've got a Centrino Duo CPU, so would the "amd64" ISO be right for me? The whole "amd" bit confuses me.
<prince_jammys> gnutoit2: dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg , perhaps?
<ryan------> crashsystems, yes, amd64 for x86_64
<ryan------> intel or amd
<Sivik> it will work with either
<ryan------> I'm on core 2 duo, and I have amd64
<gnutoit2> nope
<Sivik> x86-64 will work both intel and amd
<digitalhead> can anybody tell me what a good DVD re-authoring program would be that lets me take sections out of the video?
<crashsystems> @﻿ryan------ thanks. you'd think they would pick a file name more generic than that.
<Sivik> speaking of x86-64 and amd64, why are there two different ones?
<ryan------> lol I know right
<vbman11> has anyone used gtkradient
<ryan------> I was thinking the same thing when I went to grab my iso @ crashsystems
<ozzie212> is there a noticable difference between the 32bit and 64bit versions of ubuntu
<ASrock> how do i get rid of that annoying sound that plays before you login?
<Sivik> gdm, kdm, or xdm?
<sainzeo> ozzie212: not that i've noticed...i'm sure as more programs are made for 64-bit processors, you may end up though....but could be a bit
<ASrock> Sivik: are you talking to me?
<vbman11> anyone??
<Sivik> ASrock: yes
<ASrock> Sivik: i think GDM
<Sivik> There should be a setting in the sound settings for it in gnoem
<Sivik> gnome*
<ASrock> Sivik: i checked there, i have all the sounds disabled and it still does it
<Sivik> Is it a song or a beep?
<prince_jammys> ASrock: look in 'log in screen', or whatever that menu item is called
<ASrock> prince_jammys: thats where im at right now...im not seeing any options about it though
<prince_jammys> ASrock: (i don't have gnome) - but i've done it before, either in that menu or in 'sound'
<ASrock> oh, nvm thanks guys it was in the Accessibility options in the Login Window Preferences screen
<prince_jammys> cool
<ASrock> does anyone know where i could find some cool system sounds at?
<ASrock> other than gnome-look.org?
<pajamian> ASrock: are you referring to the quick drum beat sound, or the longer ubuntu login sound?
<Sivik> Thats what I asked him and he never answered pajamian
<ASrock> i was referring to the quick drum beat sound but i found it now
<pajamian> ASrock: ok, cool
<prince_jammys> i suppose most sound files will do, so the whole internet really, depending on what sound sample you want.
<Ademan> is it possible to get hardy running on the xbox (original) ?  As far as I know the xbox is just an x86 computer, so I can't imagine it would be a problem, but I haven't really seen any specific references to this ability
<Sivik> I know you can on the ps3
<pajamian> Ademan: I imagine you can.
<prince_jammys> ASrock: it has to be modded, i believe.
<ozzie212> I have heard of people putting it on xbox so when it boot up the screen says LINUX but that's all I know
<ASrock> Is it possible to play ps2 games through my linux computer?
<crashsystems> Ubuntu on the 360 would be nice
<prince_jammys> Ademan: search the internet for 'modding an xbox'. it's somewhat involved.
<Ademan> prince_jammys: well, there's a "softmod" technique, that seems to be what most people do
<Ademan> it's not bad
<prince_jammys> the one where you use this Tank game?
<ASrock> Ya I remember seeing the "Install another OS" option on the ps3 but i wouldnt know about xbox, i try to stay as far as i possibly can from microsoft
<Ademan> i dunno, there's (for sure) agent under fire, and mechassault
<Ademan> probably more
<ozzie212> does anybody know of a javascript editor that will help me to create scripts
<prince_jammys> Ademan: mechassault, yeah. that's what i meant
<curtis> does anyone have  a different theme then what came with ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: any text editor
<Ademan> curtis: http://www.gnome-look.org
<ozzie212> prince_jammys: I am not all that faliar with javasrcipt. I was hoping to get one that would help with syntax and debugging
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: javascripts are plain text, so you can write one with nano, gedit, vim, kate, emacs.... you name it.
<curtis> Ademan: what one do you have?
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: kate, vim, emacs, gedit all have syntax highlighting.
<mrvirus> does any one know if there are any other DE beside KDE Gnome and X windows
<curtis> anyone have a theme to recomend that they really like?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: fluxbox, enlightenment
<casao> Is there any way to change the ubuntu loading screen w/ the bouncing bar?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: both installable by apt, and both very cool
<mrvirus> apt-get install fluxbox?
<prince_jammys> yep
<mrvirus> or can they be done from the synatpic as well
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: sure
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept ... whichever you like
<crashsystems> does anyone know the location of the public key used to sign the md5sums for Ubuntu ISOs?
<mrvirus> i'll have to try fluxbox.. i've heard its pretty good
<casao> mrvirus: Synaptic is just a front end for apt-get
<curtis> what is fluxbox?
<mrvirus> curtis : a GUI for linux
<casao> curtis: it's another DE, like Gnome or KDE or XFCE
<mrvirus> similar to KDA or Gnome
<mrvirus> KDE**
<curtis> what is the point of it what does it change?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: yes, its pretty cool. you have to spend time to learn to configure it though. it's all done in text files.
<ozzie212> Okay this is a dumb question but how do I change to the root directory in the terminal
<mrvirus> its like changin the theme in windows or OSX
<casao> mrvirus: it's a lot more intense than that, it's like changing from Explorer to Blackbox
<prince_jammys> not quite ...
<curtis> can i just install it and what will it look like>
<curtis> ?
<crashsystems> @﻿ozzie212 sudo bash
<ozzie212> gracias
<mrvirus> casao : can it be run without editing
<casao> mrvirus: I'm not sure, I haven't switched from gnome since I'm running Netbook Remix
<prince_jammys> mrvirus:  yes, but to configure it you have to edit configuration files.
<mrvirus> sorry that was for prince
<curtis> installed fluxbox nothing has changed
<prince_jammys> curtis: go back to the login screen and change session to fluxbox
<mrvirus> you have to change your session and relogin
<mrvirus> fluxbox.org?
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: if you're not into configuration file editing, and the reading of documents, you probably don't want fluxbox
<mrvirus> what bout enlightment
<prince_jammys> try also 'enlightenment'
<prince_jammys> try it.
<mrvirus> more like gnome or fluxbox
<prince_jammys> mrvirus: it's pretty original. it's also lighter, but i think a bit more 'user friendly' as far as configuration goes.
<mrvirus> more like XFCE
<curtis> can someone recomend a theme?
<prince_jammys> anything other than the big ones (gnome and kde) is more involved to configure
<mrvirus> gotcha
<mrvirus> curtis : recommending a theme is like buyin a toothbrush.
<prince_jammys> curtis: right-click on desktop. look in menu->styles.
<curtis> well what one do you use?
<KiDFlaSh> do you think, my usb sound and onboard sound interfere?
<prince_jammys> curtis: i made my own.
<dru> my compiz.real is taking up all of my processor speed .. how do i fix this problem or reinstall it .. something?
<KiDFlaSh> my mastersound goes automatically down
<KiDFlaSh> what should i do?
<ryan------> pajamian, you still here?  it just happened, haha
<KiDFlaSh> i use a usbsoundcard
<mrvirus> search google for themes for (de)
<pajamian> yep, still here
<pajamian> so what did you try so far?
<KiDFlaSh> what should i do?
<ASrock> how do i put my workspaces on a cube
<KiDFlaSh> do you think it interfere with my onboard sound?
<curtis> prince_jammys: private chat?
<frybye> ASrock: got compiz fusion installed?
<mrvirus> if you're running gnome then search google for gnome desktop themes
<frybye> ASrock: how many workfaces you got??
<KiDFlaSh> nobody can help me?
<ASrock> frybye: 4
<ryan------> it just happened, about to look now
<pajamian> ryan------: good luck
<Ardha> shella
<ASrock> frybye: no i dont have compiz installed, unless it comes with ubuntu
<Ardha> ...........................
<Ardha> ?????
<pajamian> ASrock: I think it does, though it comes disabled.
<ASrock> frybye: correction i do have compiz installed
<frybye> ASrock: hang on - I am not expert and right now am on a kubuntu machine not ubuntu... see what the others say to this..
<KiDFlaSh> my mastersound automatically goes down
<KiDFlaSh> someone can help me?
<ryan------> nothing out of the ordinary on CPU, it's mostly idle
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: what is your graphics device?
<pajamian> ryan------: check RAM
<ryan------> ram is fine, hd activity is null
<frybye> ASrock: to answer you I would be going to google myself so..
<ryan------> Mem:          3958       1943       2015          0         44        660
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: nVidia GeForce 8600GT 512MB
<ryan------> buffer is 1.2gig
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: do you ahve the nvidia driver enabled?
<frybye> ASrock: should be fine i guess..
<ryan------> temps are fine on the system, cpu/gpu/nb
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Violetbass> why is gcc installed in ubuintu? is this true?
<Violetbass> ubuntu
<KiDFlaSh> can nobody help me?
<pajamian> ryan------: ok, hrmmmm, I would start restarting services and see if any one of them causes the problem to disappear, then.
<frybye> IndyGunFreak: i am taking a back seat - you have it..
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: go to system/admin/appearance/desktop effects... and set it to "Extra"...  and see if you get an error.
<curtis> KidFlash: what do you need help with?
<KiDFlaSh> my mastersound automatically goes down
<ryan------> has anybody really figured out what this "console-kit-daemon" is, I see a lot of processes from it..
<KiDFlaSh> i have usb sound
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak:I did, i have been running on that all day, i just dont know how to activate the cube
<ASrock> or do i need to use a keycombo?
<KiDFlaSh> i tried to disable onboardsound
<KiDFlaSh> in bios
<KiDFlaSh> but it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: open a terminal, and run .... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kittykitty> can you upgrade w/ live cd and retain files/packages?
<pajamian> ryan------: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272
<pajamian> ryan------: google is your friend ;-)
<KiDFlaSh> curtis, can you help me?P
<threedee> ﻿On trying to play an AVI movie, the system gives the alert "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument". Any ideas?
<ryan------> takes me a sec to get the mouse to be able to click on a link, one sec hah
<curtis> KidFlash: private chat
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: now what?
<kittykitty> threedee which player totem?
<frybye> kittykitty: if I remember right there is a special way to do it - but of course stuff has to go into a dir on the host system then...
<threedee> Totem Movie Player 2.22.1
<threedee> kittykitty: yeah
<ozzie212> kittykitty: I don't believe you can. You can install anything you want but once you reboot all that gets whipped out
<Ardha_> sheilin
<squarebracket> phelps epic win
<Ardha_> ..............
<kittykitty> wish it would just upgrade
<frybye> ozzie212: I seem to remember reading that there is a way to make it somewhat durable - but they warned that it is no replacement for a real install...
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: did that install OK?
<kevinO> how do i configure my tablet with the new xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> squarebracket: that was insane..
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: yes
<pajamian> ryan------: it appears to have somethign to do with fast user switching, and may be the cause of your problems.  From my understanding it can safely be turned off and you probably won't notice the lack of functionality it provides.
<kevinO> its a wacom tablet
<kittykitty> threedee try xine
<frybye> kittykitty: why dont you install as a second os??
<kittykitty> it is
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: ok, i'm not familiar w/ configuring compiz, but basically, system/pref/advanced desktop settings, and you'll have to play with it in there a bit.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure someone else can help you here.
<ozzie212> frybye: sounds about right, I am definetly no expert.
<frybye> kittykitty: or look if there is a newer version of the live- iso
<ASrock> oh thanks
<squarebracket> IndyGunFreak: the one last night was the craziest. this one was pretty intense, too, though.
<frybye> ozzie212: me niether - but often "google" is - heheh
<kittykitty> i have dapper and i broke it trying to aptitude dist-upgrade
<sheilin> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<IndyGunFreak> squarebracket: yes it was...
<ozzie212> does ubuntu heron hardy automatically update
<ryan------> pajamian, are you on g/k/x ?
<frybye> kitty - why you still using dapper and not hardy for eg
<ozzie212> frybye:  LOL
<IndyGunFreak> squarebracket: last night was a a heartstopper
<pajamian> ryan------: gnome, if I understand your question properly.
<squarebracket> kevinO: i think it comes configured, does it not? if not, you just have to uncomment some lines
<kittykitty> cause... everytime i try to upgrade it fubars my system
<kittykitty> every distro i have tried has and ubuntu is no exception
<squarebracket> IndyGunFreak: no kidding. absolutely unbelievable.
<ryan------> pajamian, yes you are correct.  I wonder if gnome uses that same thing, because I'm on KDE
<frybye> kittykitty:  I take it you are refering to an installed system now.. eh - the live system u are using is dapper - or an installed system or..?
<kittykitty> the installed
<pajamian> ryan------: I don't know.  anyways, it would be worth it to disable that and see if the problem goes away, imo.
<frybye> no matter what sys you have installed - you could get/burn/use the newer live system or..?
<squarebracket> kevinO: do you see what i'm talking about?
<Athlonfanboy> wat the hell does dapper drake mean
<Violetbass> is it normal that gcc is installed on the latest lts releas?
<kittykitty> i downloaded a hardy live cd but it wont boot for me
<_hase> Is there an easier way to get the alsa drivers you need for your soundcard, the instructions on the alsa website keep leading me to errors
<frybye> kittykitty: do you have considerably legacy hardware (i.e. old out of date - 386 etc..?)
<IndyGunFreak> Athlonfanboy: its just a code name for ubuntu 6.06(if you'er gonna download ubuntu, download the current version, 8.04)
<Athlonfanboy> kittykitty: try the alt disk or mandriva
<kevinO> squarebracket, not any more, xorg is all autodetect and i have to add all those lines manually, but i dont remember what it was
<bunga> .............
<kevinO> squarebracket, can you let me see your xorg.conf?
<squarebracket> kevinO: ya, one sec.
<bunga> ?????????????/
<kittykitty> no, i was trying the dist-upgrade for synaptic and it fubar my install
<kittykitty> so i tried a live cd now it wont boot and i am angry
<IndyGunFreak> kittykitty: well, that happens.. thats why you keep a backup before upgrading.. frankly, I don't upgrade, i just do clean installs, never a prob.
<LinuxGhost> hi
<kevinO> squarebracket, this is what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/m5dfefaf
<IndyGunFreak> kittykitty: specs of the PC?
<venger> kittykitty, did you change your boot order in the bios so that cdrom is before the hd
<frybye> kittykitty: distr upgrades only work as of - or between certain versions or... eh should it work dapper > hardy..?
<dorito> how do you display broken packages on synaptic please?
<dorito> it says you have 1 broken package
<frybye> IndyGunFreak: I had already tried to ask her that...
<kittykitty> it said itcwould
<kittykitty> i am on my ds right now so i type slow
<IndyGunFreak> frybye: well, i'm not gonna pull his fingernails out to get the info, if he doesn't want to give it up, he's likely trolling
<linuxguymarshall> Why is Cinepaint no longer in the repos?
<KillingVector> hi, where do I go for help with winbind? It installs but fails on startup.
<frybye> kittykitty: describe the hardware in your pc..?
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the webpage adress or URL of a webpage saved on the PC with Ubuntu???
<kittykitty> it is a gateway laptop 1.4ghz centrino....
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the webpage adress or URL of a webpage saved on the PC with Ubuntu???
<kittykitty> the cd boots to the language select, when i choose then try to install nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> linuxguymarshall: because it sucks?
<IndyGunFreak> kittykitty: just use the alt. install CD.
<navetz__> how can I request a new ip address from my isp from the command line?
<Ardha> ............
<pajamian> LinuxGhost: I don't believe the URL is saved with the webpage.
<rustychicken> LinuxGhost: how did you save it?
<squarebracket> kevinO: here are the relevant sections you need: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d307a0445
<Violetbass> ...and is it normal that python runs sometimes on the latest lts-release?
<LinuxGhost> i just did save as
<linuxguymarshall> IndyGunFreak: So do quite a lot of other things there.
<kittykitty> good got a link for me
<kittykitty> and can you resolve the ips for me as well
<ozzie212> kittykitty:  that's what I had to do as well. the live cd would not work for me but the alternate cd worked just fine
<rustychicken> LinuxGhost: where di you save it
<ryan------> pajamian, trying to apt-get remove consolekit is asking tell me it's going to remove way more than wanted, KDE apps and whatnot
<kevinO> squarebracket, thanks alot
<pajamian> navetz__: the only thing that might work is: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<frybye> kittykitty: ok to pm you briefly...?
<squarebracket> kevinO: no prob
<IndyGunFreak> kittykitty: don't know about your ip problem, but if you'r ehaving problems w/ the live CD, best thing to do, is use the alternate install CD, and stick w/ 32bit... even if your PC is 64bit capable
<LinuxGhost> rustychicken: i saved it into my folder
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<navetz__> pajamian: thx
<curtis> what is the best theme?
<pajamian> ryan------: I would simply disable it, then.  You should be able to turn it off so it doesn't load.
<curtis> for gnome?
<curtis> desktop
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<Flannel> curtis: That'd be completely personal preference
<curtis> ?
<FloodBot1> curtis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frybye> IndyGunFreak: looks like you dont take pms...
<rustychicken> LinuxGhost: should just be able to browse into the folder you saved it in, and then open index.html or something like that.  you can also use the file browsing utility in firefox: file:///home/username/folder.../index.html
<IndyGunFreak> frybye: no, i responed
<kittykitty> ...
<kittykitty> i am on my ds
<kittykitty> i can get webfiles but to browse for them is a pain in the ASX
<IndyGunFreak> *resoibded
<IndyGunFreak> damn.. nevermind, you get the message..lol
<LinuxGhost> rustychicken:when i open document i do reload when connected to internet cant appear the webadreess just the adress on my computer.
<ryan------> pajamian, can't quite figure out how to turn off fast user switching...
<LinuxGhost> rustychicken: i want to check the adress to put into my reference book
<pajamian> ryan------: man update-rc.d
<kittykitty> anyone know what dsorganize is?
<abby> need help with bootloader
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the webpage adress or URL of a webpage saved on the PC with Ubuntu???
<abby> i installed fedora 9 and on my ubuntu partion. however, it did not give me the option to boot to ubuntu in boatloader. so i installed another ubuntu os over the fedora and my old ubuntu option is on dev/sda5
<abby> what should i do?
<prince_jammys> LinuxGhost: maybe if you look at the page source (open the file with a text editor), you might get a hint.
<LinuxGhost> i want the adress of the saved webpage to put into my book reference, please
<kittykitty> anyone able to resolve releases.ubuntu.com for me?
<Flannel> abby: What are you trying to do?
<prince_jammys> LinuxGhost: that'll you have to go by. the original page where it came from isn't magically saved anywhere, except perhaps a logfile of whatever application you used to save it.
<abby> flannel, i wanted to have fedora 9 and ubuntu
<LinuxGhost> prince_jammys: text editor, where to locate it? i viewed the source cant find on firefox
<Flannel> abby: So, a dual boot
<abby> fedora 9 is not what i wanted, too late now. however, i just want things to go back
<abby> flannel, yes
<abby> flannel, however it is set to dev/sda5
<Flannel> abby: Just install one, and then install the other on a separate partition.
<node357> LinuxGhost, in Firefox go to File -> Open File
<ryan------> pajamian, well...thanks for the help on that....probably gonna end up reinstalling it...see if that changes anything...
<abby> flannel, yes, but fedora took over grub and only gave me options to my windows and fedora 9 OS
<pajamian> ryan------: ok, good luck, though I think that may be a waste of time to be honest.
<abby> it missed ubuntu
<LinuxGhost>  node357: i will try it
<abby> now, i can't access my old ubuntu installtion
<ryan------> probably.
<Flannel> abby: Alright, if you reinstall Ubuntu afterwards, it will find any other OSes, and give you the opportunity
<ryan------> I did change the runlevels, just need to reboot
<pajamian> ryan------: yep, so you effectively disabled consolekit?
<tarwatirno> abby: or you could just add ubuntu to grub
<ryan------> won't know until it reboots..
<pajamian> ryan------: you can turn it off for now ... /etc/init.d/consolekit stop
<ryan------> it runs under multiple services, which end up killing kdm, which halts the system because of this weird lag issue
<ryan------> it's not a service..
<pajamian> ryan------: ok
<kittykitty> ok 134k/sec now i get to wait more yay
<abby> flannel, what do u say?
<ryan------> there is console-setup and console-screen.sh
<ryan------> just noticed that
<kevinO> squarebracket, how do i figure what dev my device is on? it is a serial tablet
<Thurston> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu. but it gets stuck at the log in screen, and hte only way i can start it up is in Gnome Failsafe. and at that, there is not desktop bar. i thin i need the graphics driver, but i dont know how to install it on ubuntu if i can use it correctly
<Thurston> cause all i get is a desktop background
<ryan------> console-setup is for bash
<LinuxGhost>  node357: is the same, cant see the adress
<abby> flannel, no, i reinstalled Ubuntu over the fedora 9 just to format that part of the virtual space
<Violetbass> please, anyone can help me? I'm still wondering why gcc is installed
<RequinB4> Thurston: what is your vid card
<pajamian> ryan------: yeah, I don't have consolekit either.
<nibsa1242b> How do I change the default print setting in Firefox 3? I know how to change it for an individual job, but not how to change the default.
<Thurston> ati radeon xpress 200
<node357> LinuxGhost, you lost the URL... you will have to find it again online... maybe use CTRL-H to viewyour history
<abby> flannel, now, i can't access my original Ubuntu installation
<RequinB4> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<evilbug> i have xubuntu installed, can i completely remove every xfce-related component via "sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop"?
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the webpage adress or URL of a webpage saved on the PC with Ubuntu???
<Casao_Acer> Hey, anyone know of a good Settlers of Catan version I can play single player, or how to get glcatan to work?
<abby> flannel, all i want is to login to my original ubuntu and from there i can repartition the hd to a max
<ozzie212> skeaking of grub I have a perplexing problem with it - when my computer boots up it loads grub (i think0 3.5) I can select from linux and xp. When I select xp it goes into yet another boot select with windows on top and ubuntu as the third choice. Is this normal
<node357> LinuxGhost, you can't. Press CTRL+H to view your history and try to find the URL in there
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxGhost: what do you mean?..
<node357> IndyGunFreak, he wants to be able to visit the URL for a page he saved locally
<Flannel> abby: Alright, you'll need to use a liveCD to get the name of a few files from your Ubuntu partition, and actually, you might as well just take the text from your menu.lst and use that, since it'll match up
<node357> IndyGunFreak, like, the online URL
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<node357> I don't think it's possible
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxGhost: the easiest way i've found to do that.. is to install Opera(download the .deb from opera.com)...
<node357> but checking history might help
<Flannel> abby: Just stick it in your grub.conf (that's the fedora one) and boot to it.  Or tell stage1 to use your grub from Ubuntu, see instructions here:
<Flannel> !grub  | abby, first link
<ubottu> abby, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tritium> opera is in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxGhost: then once you've installed Opera, go to the site, click file, save as, and save as an ".mht" file...
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: is it?... didn't know that.
<csop> I need some help installing ubuntu please...I have the .ISO burned to a cd, but the problem is the BIOS is locked and I don't want to try "popping jumper cables" and possibly messing up my computer - so is there any way to install ubuntu without booting from cd?
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: yes, in the third-party repo
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that, i always just downloaded the .deb
<Flannel> !install | csop
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: what exact one?.. cuz its listed as being in Medibuntu, but it never installs from there for me.
<ubottu> csop: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<abby> flannel, i already install my second ubuntu box over the fedora
<node357> according to packages.ubuntu.org there is opera
<csop> Flannel, ty
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: 9.27-20080331.6hardy1
<Flannel> abby: alright, then put the old Ubuntu entries into the new ubuntu's menu.lst
<Thurston> so i just use the ubuntu online help to find my driver?
<nibsa1242b> How do I change the default print setting in Firefox 3? I know how to change it for an individual job, but not how to change the default.
<ryan------> great, now I need to figure out how to uninstall fast user switching...it's not part of rc.d, it's part of the gui
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: enable the "partner" repository
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: eh, its no big deal, i appreciate the info though.;
<abby> flannel, entries? do u mean menu.list from new to the old?
<LinuxGhost> ndyGunFreak: how to download .deb?
<Fredd> i went to the gnome panel properties and selected "group windows when space is limited" i have opened 4 normal windows 7 firefox windows and thats what it took to group the firefox ones..is there anyway to change the limit somehow?
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxGhost: type this w/o quotes.. i want to make sure i understand what you want to do... "/join #indygunfreak"
<tritium> LinuxGhost: easier to enable the partner repository, and install it like any other ubuntu package.
<ozzie212> when I try to go to windows using grub the grub  goes to the windows boot section allowing me to select windows or ubuntu. is this normal
<LinuxGhost> w/o quotes
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxGhost: yes, "/join #indygunfreak"
<minimax_> ozzie212: you mean "windows" really loads grub?
<LinuxGhost> w/o
<IndyGunFreak> yes, w/o quotes
<navetz_> is there a linux equivilent to windows ipconfig -release ?
<minimax_> navetz_: kill your dhcp client
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<navetz_> minimax_: how?
<tritium> navetz_: linux uses "ifconfig"
<Guest62766> My mtab file is broken in a very weird way. The file doesn't exist, but it shows up when i list files, and I cannot replace it. When I check the permissions/owner of the file it's just question marks. I've googled around and can't find this problem. Any help?
<minimax_> tritium: navetz_: ipconfig -release just releases DNS settings, doesn't it?
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<thedarkone> hello
<tritium> minimax_: I don't use Windows, so don't ask me...
<navetz_> minimax_: I think so, I am looking to change my ip address
<nibsa1242b> How do I change the default header / footer info (page #, url, etc) in Firefox 3?
<ASrock> um, what exactly is the default root password in ubuntu?
<navetz_> minimax_: I was banned from the university servers and don't want to deal with "tech support"
<thedarkone> i have a nvidia geforce 6200 can some one help me set up hd on it?
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<minimax_> navetz_: you can't just blindly set a static IP, do you know the configuration you need?
<kevinO> ASrock, whatever you set it too during installation
<kenami> have you try ; format c: ?
<navetz_> minimax_: I just need a new i[
<ttmrichter> I have a silly question about gnome-terminal: how does one tell gnome-terminal to permanently set a given geometry (132x50 in this case) permanently no matter how it is launched?
<navetz_> minimax_: ip
<ASrock> kevinO: i didnt set one, it never asked me for one
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<AeronTS> when i type in "ls /" it shows a directory for WindowsXP
<kevinO> ASrock, ive never had that problem so i cant help
<AbbasJin[ub]> ﻿hey all,  i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my pc in dual boot the other day and it detect my Intel DG33FB mobo onboard sound ok, was showing "Intel "something"" in the sound config menu.  now last night used the update manager and it downloaded a few updates (not all as i disconnected), install those partial updates, and asked for reboot, now after rebooting, its showing that no sound card is found (or may be it cant find the right driver) ... how do i g
<AeronTS> is there a way to just install XP on taht directory and make it bootable?
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: by default, root is disabled, use sudo, and yoru "main user" password, is your sudo password.
<rand> Hi, is Atheros wireless supported in Ubuntu?
<minimax_> navetz_: sudo dhclient (interface)
<frank392> hi rand yes!
<curtis> AbbasJIn{ub} what is the problem explain in private chat
<IndyGunFreak> rand: yes, quite well actually
<minimax_> navetz_: where (interface) is eth0, wlan0, etc
<nibsa1242b> AeronTS: XP needs to be installed to its own drive or partition. If you install it to a partition, it will overwrite the MBR  and you will need to reinstall grub.
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: i tried that and i still got incorrect user name or passwrod
<frank392> Hi I have a problem with login windows conf (gdmsetup) please help
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: then you're doing something wrong.
<nibsa1242b> AeronTS: depending on what you need to use XP for, you may be able to use WINE or run ex in a virtual machine instead.
<rand> frank392, IndyGunFreak : I booted Ubuntu Live and it didn't see the Atheros wireless.  Is there something special I need to do to get it working in Live mode?
<navetz_> minimax_: I did that and it said renewal in 700 seconds
<IndyGunFreak> rand: it won't work out of the box, you'll have to install to make it work... which atheros device do you have, and do you plan on installing 32bit or 64bit?
<minimax_> navetz_: are you trying to set up static IP?
<navetz_> minimax_: nope, just get a new ip
<emma> where do we direct chinese speakers for ubuntu support?
<newclimb> hello, when i conect a projector in my note it doesn't work anyone can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<rand> IndyGunFreak: I have an Athlon x2, but I heard that 32bit is better for Firefox plugins?
<pajamian> !cn | emma
<ubottu> emma: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: i typed sudo passwd in the terminal and got the pw set to what i wanted but now when i login it says "The Administrator is not allowed to log in from this screen" how do i log in then?
<emma> shay shay
<IndyGunFreak> rand: its a matter of opinion, in my opinion, it is.. but you know, for every opinion that it is better, ther'es others who say otherwise
<ASrock> nevermind i think i got it
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: i really don't know, why did you sudo passwd?
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: i read online that that is how you change the root password
<IndyGunFreak> rand: what wireless device do you have, do you know?.. there's several atheros devices?
<jscinoz> why would you want to do that though
<Flannel> ASrock: Don't log in to root, especially not to X.
<pajamian> newclimb: most notebooks have some key combination you have to press to enable the external video port.  It will be specific to your notebook but probably involves holding down the Fn key while pressing one of the number keys.
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the URL/Aadress of a saved webpage on computer???
<AeronTS> are there any projects on the burner right now for Ubuntu to provide much better hardware support?
<jscinoz> logging into X as root = bad idea
<minimax_> navetz_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-renew-dhcp-client-ip-address/
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: well, there's no need to do that, and frankly, its silly
<vaportrail123> whats the terminal command to run wine
<rand> IndyGunFreak: I don't know, the laptop came with Vista :(
<AeronTS> my Brother MFC-7220 fax/scan/copy is useless
<node357> vaportrail123, wine
<newclimb> I tried but doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> rand: can you get the laptop online, w/o wireless?
<ASrock> Well how do i edit my fylesystem folders then
<vaportrail123> just type wine?
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the URL/Aadress of a saved webpage on computer???
<node357> vaportrail123 wine programname.exe
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to view the URL/Aadress of a saved webpage on computer???
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<vaportrail123> ah
<vaportrail123> where must it be saved to? the exe that is
<SNuxoll> !repeat | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rand> IndyGunFreak: not easily
<minimax_> navetz_: sudo dhclient -r, that's supposed to force a release
<IndyGunFreak> rand: are you on the laptop now?
<node357> vaportrail123, anywhere you have permission to put a file I guess.. your home or Desktop might be a good place
<vaportrail123> anyone able to get itunes 7.7 working? i wanna sync my ipod touch
<navetz_> minimax_: thanks
<newclimb> when i install ubuntu in my note doesn't work anymore before i had mandriva but i didn't like it I think that i need to mount somenthing do you know something about?
<Dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  i would say look at the contents of the saved webpage. It may have some links  back to the original site/homesite.
<pajamian> vaportrail123: check the appdb at winehq.org
<AeronTS> wow, the support in here is dismal :/
<IndyGunFreak> AeronTS: nobody twisted your arm to come here
<frybye> vaportrail123: there is a way without itunes install if I am not mistaken...
<Dr_willis> AeronTS,  demand a refund then i guess.
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<rand> IndyGunFreak: Atheros AR5007EG
<ASrock> how do i change my login name
<rand> IndyGunFreak:  yes
<pajamian> AeronTS: I've found Brother printer support to be excellent in Linux.
<Dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<minimax_> vaportrail123: what does not: ipod sync
<LinuxGhost> Dr_willis: in the source, where can i locate the adress of the page??
<pajamian> AeronTS: though you will likely have to get the scanner and fax drivers direct from the Brother website.
<vaportrail123> frybye, what must i do to sync my ipod touch then?
<minimax_> vaportrail123: I'm pretty sure amaroK can sync the iPod, it's like a KDE iTunes
<vaportrail123> ooooo
<kevinO> how can i find what tty a serial device is on?
<vaportrail123> sexy
<IndyGunFreak> rand: if thats the case... i suspect Ubuntu will recognize it as Atheros 242x.. if it does.. then it should be pretty easy to get installed w/ little effort.  Problem is, you need to install build-essential, and I'm not sure how you could do that w/o an internet connection
<AeronTS> IndyGunFreak: actually, the support in here at one time was GREAT, but no surprise the debian folks had to come over and ruin it :/
<Dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  look at it and see.. perhaps in the comments.. or perhaps the code/page has a link/url back to the original site.. we cant tell you much more then to LOOK at the  page and perhaps its source
<frybye> I would have to ask google - cant remember the details but smthing about it being doeable...#
 * vaportrail123 hugs linux
<node357> you're welcome :|
<minimax_> vaportrail123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<IndyGunFreak> AeronTS: well, i'll be sure to put you on my list.
<rand> IndyGunFreak: so if I installed it, connected it to the internet, and installed build-essential, it would recognize the wireless?
<LinuxGhost> is too bad not get the solution :( :(
<vaportrail123> serious question: why is ubuntu so sexy?
<IndyGunFreak> rand: it would require a bit of configuring, but it only takes about 4min....
<jimdandy> hey people, I am ready to re-tackle my printing problem, with a healthy amount of red wine.
<AeronTS> IndyGunFreak: you just told me all i need to know about you ;)
<IndyGunFreak> AeronTS: great.
<alistair> HELP installed 'Klipper' but it shows up nowhere - anyone advise pse?
<minimax_> vaportrail123: iPod touch is significantly DRM'd, so you have to jailbreak it
<ubuntu_> can i edit were programs are installed?!??!?!?!?!
<LinuxGhost> my brain is almost to blow :(
<minimax_> vaportrail123: just like the iPhone
<AeronTS> pajamian: i don't understand why i picks up my printer, and when i do a test print the printer receives the data, then nothing happens
<chuckf> anyone around running gwibber?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: What are you trying to do
<LinuxGhost> :-(
<ubuntu_> flannel: i need to install a program on a different drive
<h4x0r_LiNuX> ola
<kevinO> hello, how can i find what tty a serial device is on?
<alistair> AeronTS, are you sure the printer is receiving the data? Are you printing to a network printer on another pC?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Why do you want to do that?
<Guest62766> My mtab file is broken in a very weird way. The file doesn't exist, but it shows up when i list files, and I cannot replace it. When I check the permissions/owner of the file it's just question marks. I've googled around and can't find this problem. Any help?
<jimdandy> I am trying to configure cups through its web interface from an ubuntu-server box. I don't see my printer driver listed, although its listed (as a foomatic driver) in the printer configuration gui on ubuntu-desktop. What I really want to do is track down what package ubuntu-desktop has that contains the driver. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_> flannel: my main drive is full
<Flannel> ubuntu_: I suggest moving your /home to the new drive
<AeronTS> alistair: no, it's a printer connected directly to the computer, when i run a test print the printer clearly shows "receiving data", then nothing
<ubuntu_> ok
<LinuxGhost> help me make me happy unless i will die:(
<Flannel> ubuntu_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> ubuntu_: except you won't be shrinking, just moving, etc.
<alistair> AeronTS, sorry I am not a Linux guru, but probably Linux has spooler like winxp just check that the spooler cache is cleared and your have the correct printer selected then it should work OK
<rand> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> np
<ubuntu_> kk
<IndyGunFreak> if you need help w/ it, let me know.. its pretty easy actually,.
<jimdandy> ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alistair> help Klipper????
<_hase> can anyone tell me why i'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/m742b42bf
<tux> hi
<minimax_> vaportrail123: are you still trying to figure iPod syncing out?
<Flannel> _hase: install build-essential
<tux> help
<Flannel> !ask | tux
<ubottu> tux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vooloo> has anyone gotten tv-out to work? can you see your computer screen at the same time?
<smatt454> i cant get my tv-out to work =[
<newclimb> when i install ubuntu in my note doesn't work the projector anymore, before i had mandriva but i didn't like it I think that i need to mount port 15-pin do you know something about?
<jimdandy> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<LinuxGhost> !<factoid>
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<user01> hi im trying to follow instructions . . . that say to go to this directory /dev/[penddrivedevicenamehere] . . . how do i knopw which one is my pendrive?
<coooooooo> dam
<LinuxGhost> i gotta go, u ubottu , the robot of this chat didnt help me.u will receive less money this month:)
<LinuxGhost> ubottu
<LinuxGhost> u there?
<_hase> Ok flannel, it looked a lot better, but I still got this new error now http://pastebin.com/m2b48b0c
<coooooooo> hghgh
<node357> LinuxGhost, ubottu is a bot, not a human
<LinuxGhost> i know just joking
<node357> oh lol
<AeronTS> alistair: a fresh install of Ubuntu wouldn't create any spool issues, and i took the default printer ubuntu found............ubuntu has poor hardware compatibility
<Flannel> _hase: This is a bad idea.  These things shouldbe going to /usr/local/ not /usr/
<IndyGunFreak> AeronTS: lol..
<node357> isn't there a list of hardware supported by Ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<node357> thanks :)
<_hase> I'm just following the instructions from alsa website, am I doing this wrong?
<ASrock> how can i change my login name?
<_hase> should I star over?
<LinuxGhost> to those who tried to help me, my thanks and to those who didnt help me , keep looking for the answer ... i gotta go
<Flannel> _hase: Whats wrong with the package from the repositories?
<Zeus> ola, bom dia
<sFEARs> what is the gdm version of knetwork manager?
<cautionaryx> my cursor keeps disappearing...
<LinuxGhost> may be my problemms is too though
<_hase> What do you mean?
<node357> sorry we couldn't help more LinuxGhost
<LinuxGhost> Zeus: ola
<_hase> I couldn't find any information online about which packages to install
<user01> how do i copy a boot image to usb?
<qr> has anyone else experienced mysterious locking after upgrading from 2.6.24-18-generic to 2.6.24-20-generic?
<LinuxGhost> Zeus: zeus, donde es?
<smatt454> i've heard discussions of there being no repos for kde 3.X from ubuntu in 8.10....would i just have to use a 3rd party repos?
<Zeus> sp capital
<Zeus> instalei hoje o ubuntu
<Zeus> estou tentando aprender um pouco com ele
<thedarkone> has anyone used a nvidia 6200?
<LinuxGhost> zeus ainda es um bebezinho entao :)
<Zeus> rsss
<Zeus> nao bebao rsss
<Flannel> _hase: search the repositories for alsa, you'll see a whole bunch.
<Flannel> ;/lastlog Zeus
<mrlantat> hey, I have a relatively fresh install of ubuntu, but vlc, flash, and gstreamer cannot play sounds, however totem (no loner installed) and games running in wine can make sounds fine. What could be causing this?
<Flannel> !br | Zeus
<ubottu> Zeus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sFEARs> what is the gdm version of knetwork manager?
<LinuxGhost> hahahahaha the ubottu talks portuguese what a funny bot~
<Flannel> !sound | _hase
<ubottu> _hase: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LinuxGhost> what a funny bot!
<Flannel> LinuxGhost: Please stop that
<LinuxGhost> ok
<anya> I have problems with opening more than one window / pop-ups. It always freezes... and I have to force closing all windows.
<srbaker> heya folks
<_hase> Thanks
<Bodsda> Hi, how can i use the notification box from the terminal? the wee little yellow thing that pops up and notifies you of things...
<srbaker> how hard is it to make a custom hardy disk with a few packages from intrepid in it?
<minimax_> sFEARs: there is network-manager-gnome
<_hase> thanks flannel and ubottu
<srbaker> is jigdo the tool used for that?
<minimax_> Bodsda: dcop
<srbaker> oh, no it's not
<srbaker> hrm
<Bodsda> minimax_, cheers
<alistair> AeronTS, Im sorry, I must get defensive here. Have been using Winxp since its instantiation, and have found Ubuntu streets ahead of Winxp on 3 different configuration of PC I have installed. One PC a Dell I had trouble with VGA card, but thats because I'm not too flash on using Linux.
<shishio> guys anyone knows the channel of Wine?
<threedee> xine says my audio device is in use elsewhere ... how do I find out which one that is
<Flannel> shishio: #winehq
<bobertdos> #winehq
<shishio> thanks
<Bodsda> minimax_, dcop is a kde package thats not installed on gnome by default
<minimax_> Bodsda: oh.. not sure if there's a gnome version
<bobertdos> wow, exact same time, right down to the second :p
<alistair> AeronTS, back to your hardware issue. Whats the port printer is using is it parallel or usb?
<anya> can anybody help me with my problem?
<Flannel> srbaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<bobertdos> What's up, anya?
<mm_202> Hey guys, what would be a decent distro for a Media Center?
<bobertdos> oh, right popups and windows..........umm.......Have you had this problem from the start, anya?
<rand0m-> ok so i've been having this problem - youtube (and other flash video websites) keep crashing firefox (and opera and konqueror).. ive done the google searches and read and followed the instructions for fixes and the issue persists.. anyone have a solid fix for this before i put my face through a window ?
<alistair> AeronTS, also you say you see the data going to printer does that mean you have a data light flashing on printer when you go to print?
<anya> bobertdos, I I have problems with opening more than one window / pop-ups. It always freezes... and I have to force closing all windows.
<mm_202> I tried Mythbuntu, but it wont even load correctly on my VIA-M.
<minimax_> Bodsda: I believe dbus is what you're looking for. I don't know how to use it though
<Bodsda> minimax_, i thought dbus is a deamon that allows programs to talk to eachother..?
<bobertdos> Have you had this issue from the start, anya?
<anya> bobertdos, no... it started aprox. 2 weeks ago.
<LinuxGhost> email me when u find the solution of my question: michaelbanks@gmail.com How to view the adress of saved webpages?
<user01> how do i figure out which item in /dev is my flash drive?
<LinuxGhost> michaelbanksjr@gmail.com
<bobertdos> and what changes can you recall making to your system two weeks ago, anya?
<minimax_> Bodsda: yeah. how else are you going to access the system notification?
<Bodsda> LinuxGhost, who are you talking to?
<macv1> hi
<anya> bobertdos, this is my problem. I don't know. Unfortunately
<LinuxGhost> email me when u find the solution of my question: michaelbanksjr@gmail.com How to view the adress of saved webpages?
<Bodsda> minimax_, i was thinking something like   notify "Blah"
<minimax_> LinuxGhost: view it, look for tags which give the address away
<Bodsda> LinuxGhost, Please stop repeating yourself
<AeronTS> alistair: I just tried to print up garbage text in gedit, i clicked print and the printer said "receiving data".  it then printed the document, but there was actually nothing on the sheet of paper
<AeronTS> alistair: and i know it's not out of ink
<AeronTS> i mean laser toner
<minimax_> LinuxGhost: alternatively, use Google
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm having trouble with xchat, i went to the server list and went to channels to join and listed all the channels i want on autojoin, with commas and without commas inbetween them and all of them with the # sign and yet when i log in only this channel loads by default
<Juhaz> Bodsda, notify-send
<bobertdos> anya: Let's see, did you install any restricted drivers for your video card, enable compiz fusion, anything like that?
<Bodsda> Juhaz, thankyou :#)
<frank392> when I run sudo gdmsetup I get a segmentation fault, any idea?
<Bodsda> :)
<user01> is it in /dev/disk/ ?
<anya> bobertdos, no I don't think so...
<LinuxGhost> i think i lost my time here i didnt solve my problem
<frank392> gdmsetup is not working please help!
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: are you using xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<Zeus> alguem pode me ajudar
<Zeus> ?
<Flannel> !br  | Zeus
<ubottu> Zeus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LinuxGhost> i gotta keep on doing my job
<rand0m-> im dual-booted with ubuntu and xp.. when i go into xp, what do i use to access my linux filesystem?
<macv1> hi,i have a problem with msttcore fonts displayed in my system ,  the fonts are not smooth, even though the subpixel settting is on.... could any1 guide me?
<bobertdos> anya: My first suggestion would be checking to see if Extra visual effects is enabled.
<Bodsda> LinuxGhost, Ask a question, and be patient
<Flannel> !ext3 | rand0m-
<ubottu> rand0m-: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<IndyGunFreak> rand0m: i belive that is easier said than done..
<linuxfce> My X Server is stuck in low graphics mode. Restricted driver manager fails to load. Envy does not complete successfully. I added a line to xorg.conf.
<linuxfce> This line caused the crash
<prince_jammys> frank392: i don't know, but googling 'ubuntu gdmsetup segmentation fault' returns quite a few hits from the forums.
<quentusrex> Anyone know of a good usenet client for ubuntu?
<linuxfce> I restored the original xorg.conf, and it does not work, and is replaced with the vesa driver.
<rand0m-> IndyGunFreak, odd how it's so easy to access window partitions from linux, but not the other way around
<CostaRicanQuaker> IndyGunFreak: it says Xchat
<Dr_willis> quentusrex,  i used 'pan' for a long time ages ago
<anya> bobertdos, where can I see whether they are enabled???
<alistair> AeronTS, lets go through printer settings please go to System/Admin/printing
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: Help/About.. does it say xchat, or xchat-gnome
<rand0m-> I'm just sick of all my browsers crashing in ubuntu - i thought this was supposed to be stable
<CostaRicanQuaker> IndyGunFreak: xchat
<Dr_willis> rand0m-,  the crashing browsers i see are due to flash.
<linuxfce> Please help me restore my nvidia graphics driver I have tried everything and I'll be so mad if I have to reinstall the whole OS
<linuxfce> I have customized it for hours.
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: go to your network list, and highlight the server in question..
<LinuxGhost> Bodsda: i want to view the URL /adress of saved webpages?
<bobertdos> anya: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual effects. I would suggest disabling them (selecting none), especially if they're set to extra.
<quentusrex> thanks Dr_willis, but I'm looking for something a little newer... Is there an ubuntu supported usenet client?
<alistair> AeronTS, assume you can click on your printer there and on right pane it is default printer
<frank392> @ prince_jammys  Thank you I have posted my problem in the forum
<LinuxGhost> Bodsda: i want to view the URL /adress of saved webpages?
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: when you add the channels, you want to add them like this... #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic,#some-other-channel  (note the commas, and no spaces)
<qr> linuxfce: have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<minimax_> rand0m-: it's easy to access windows partitions from Linux, not the other way around, because Microsoft sells the filesystem dev kit
<rand0m-> Dr_willis, yessir, it didn't seem to happen for the first few weeks I was running ubuntu - now suddenly it's like every second video i go to watch just closes my browser
<tarwatirno> linuxfce: did you say you now what line in xorg.conf is causing the problem?
<linuxfce> qr no I will try that no thank you.
<Flannel> LinuxGhost: How did you save them?
<prince_jammys> frank392: there's quite a lot of them
<Bodsda> LinuxGhost, Seriously, stop repeating yourself, ask the channel then sit patiently. Please do not repeat yourself quickly llike that
<alistair> AeronTS, also, does make and model confirm with the make and model of your printer?
<Flannel> minimax_: That's not why its easy at all.
<Dr_willis> quentusrex,  if its in the repos i guess its 'supported'  search the package manager and see whats there.. just because somthing has  been around for a long time dosent mean its bad or 'old' :)
<minimax_> Flannel: why, then?
<linuxfce> tarwatirno it was a dword value to adjust powermizer. I restored the original xorg.conf and it doesnt help.
<prince_jammys> frank392: maybe including some of the text of your error message in the google search can give you the most relevant forum page.
<dorito> rand0m- install this via synaptic libflashsupport it solved the problem for me to a certain level
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<tarwatirno> ah
<Flannel> minimax_: because a lot of people worked for a long time to figure out NTFS and how it works.
<alistair> HELP: KLIPPER problems?
<quentusrex> Dr_willis, I didn't mean to make pan sound old. I was just hoping for another suggestion...
<LinuxGhost>  Flannel: Normal save as webpage
<anya> bobertdos, they aren't set to extra.... (just normal)
<macv1>  hi,i have a problem with msttcore fonts displayed in my system ,  the fonts are not smooth, even though the subpixel settting is on.... could any1 guide me?
<Flannel> LinuxGhost: That means nothing to me.  What program did you use? What are you saying as a webpage?
<rand0m-> dorito, already have it installed
<Dr_willis> quentusrex,  package manager... search.. explore.. i guess. :)
<minimax_> Flannel: that's why it's easy to access NTFS. did anyone have to reverse engineer ext2?
<Zeus> what is driver for SIS Mirage  3 ?
<Flannel> minimax_: No one has to reverse engineer ext3, its all open for people to see.
<LinuxGhost> Flannel: mozilla firefox> file> save as> webpage complete
<Dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  if you saved it recently. then firefox has a history feature you may want to look into.
<bobertdos> anya: Okay.......Well, I'm debating as to whether or not this could be an X problem. Are you on KDE or Gnome?
<dorito> I find epiphany more stable than firefox flash wise
<minimax_> Flannel: exactly, it should be trivial to reimplement it on Windows...
<anya> bobertdos, Gnome
<Flannel> LinuxGhost: No, there's no way to directly figure it out.  You'd have to view the website and try and figure it out
<annie_g> Hi - After install of Hardy Heron and about 10 apps. - How much hard drive space would this take up ? ? ? Aprox. 3 or 4GB's ? ? ?
<obf213> hello. i have dual monitors and i have the most peculiar behavior of menus, dropdowns, and tooltips in firefox displaying on the wrong window
<Flannel> !ext3 | minimax_
<ubottu> minimax_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<obf213> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/ThenOkahSaid/ to take a look
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: did it work.
<Flannel> annie_g: A fresh install takes 2.1GB
<CostaRicanQuaker> IndyGunFreak, yes thank you very much
<bobertdos> anya: hmm.....Well, just for the heck of it......
<bobertdos> !x | anya
<ubottu> anya: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LinuxGhost> damn
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: no prob.. glad it worked
<linuxfce> qr nvidia-xconfig changed something. I think that will work thank you so much, let me try rebooting.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the server for *SD ?
<ozzie212> #ubuntu
<dorito> obf213 your album is password protected
<Bodsda> minimax_, Its not simple because reading a filesystem is done to the underlying workings of the OS (kernel) windows knows nothing of ext# so you have to teach it everything, in the same way someone taught the linux kernel about ntfs
<dorito> we cant see the images
<obf213> sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> what are the irc chat servers for *BSD?
<ozzie212> I just tried to get help over at #windows WOW that was nuts
<LinuxGhost> bye...ghost got to warcraft
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: This one.  /msg alis list #*bsd*
<SNuxoll> Bodsda: we didn't even teach the kernel about NTFS these days
<bobertdos> anya: You might try setting desktop effects to none, just to see if it helps things........but I'm guessing this is either a video or an X problem. Maybe the system logs would have something useful to say. They can be found in /var/log
<obf213> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/ThenOkahSaid/Screenshot.png this one isn't protected
<ozzie212> If I am EVER tempted to go over to #windows SHOOT ME
<Dr_willis> ozzie212,  did they tell you to 'reformat/reinstall' ? :)
<SNuxoll> bobertdos: we taught FUSE about NTFS, since it made a more stable driver
<ozzie212> no it was all smack talking this or that YELLING and cursing and sarcasm
<Bodsda> SNuxoll, huh?? The kernel was taught, it can retain that knowledge from previous kernels, you do not need to teach it every time, but it was taught at some point
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: you must not have run into the right set of ''power users''
<ozzie212> must not WOW
<annie_g> Flannel: Thanks - I think with a few extra apps should be around 3.5GB or so - cool - Partitioning an 80GB HD that has windows - need to be and do a dual boot for awhile - then move over to Hardy totally - Thanks for info!
<bobertdos> SNuxoll: I was not the one who asked.
<Flannel> ozzie212: Please take the rant to #ubuntu-offtopic
<prince_jammys> ozzie212: (''power clickers'')
<LinuxGhost> ó mané zimbora gente, to a ir
<Flannel> annie_g: With those few extra apps, it'll probably take 2.5G, but sure.
<alistair> Help: libnotify - do you have to install desired app with libnotify does anyone know? EG I want popups with XChat using here but it keeps saying I need libnotify library???
<macv1> ﻿macv1: hi,i have a problem with msttcore fonts displayed in my system ,  the fonts are not smooth, even though the subpixel settting is on.... could any1 guide me?
<user01> why doesnt this work?  sudo zcat boot.img.gz >/dev/disk/sdc
<Bodsda> alistair, i think its   libnotify-bin
<ozzie212> I'm done just shoot me next time
<linuxfce> oh well it didnt work after all
 * Bodsda shoots ozzie212 
<Flannel> user01: You get a permissions error?
<ozzie212> LOL thanks
 * prince_jammys ducks
<user01> Flannel, yes
<alistair> bodsda; tks any idea how to instatiate?
<linuxfce> restricted driver manager now loads properly, it says Nvidia Accelerated Driver is enabled.
<bullgard4> My module tp_smapi does not load automatically when starting my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer. When up the command 'modprobe tp_smapi' will load it. How to automatically load tp_smapi automatically at boot time?
<annie_g> Flannel: Yea adding Exaile, BMPx, and few others I like as well.
<user01> Flannel, it is unmounted
<anya> bobertdos, the none does not help. But however thank you very much for your help. I will keep trying on.
<linuxfce> Should I disable and then enable it?
<Flannel> user01: you need to "sudo" the >, which isn't doable, so you need to use tee, cat blah | sudo tee foo
<Bodsda> alistair, sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin     then you may have to log out, but then xchat should be sorted
<Zeus> alguem do brasil
<obf213> so anyone have any ideas as to whats happening? with the tooltips, menus etc pictured here http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/ThenOkahSaid/Screenshot.png
<Flannel> !br  | Zeus
<ubottu> Zeus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bobertdos> anya: If I were you, I would search the logs for any unusual errors and things of that sort.
<linuxfce> im trying envy again
<alistair> Bodsda, tks vm to do that do I do the cmd via terminal?
<macv1> ﻿hi,i have a problem with msttcore fonts displayed in my system ,  the fonts are not smooth, even though the subpixel settting is on.... could any1 guide me?
<Flannel> !repeat | macv1
<Bodsda> alistair, yes
<ubottu> macv1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linuxfce> gosh i think im going to have to reinstall all my stuff again, serves me right for not running partimage
<prince_jammys> user01: sudo bash -c 'zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/disk/sdc'
<alistair> Bodsda, OK appreciate
<Bodsda> AlienX, your welcome
<Bodsda> alistair, ^
<user01> prince_jammys, thanks
<frybye> linuxfce: can I pm you about using partimage...?
<Flannel> Zeus: /join #ubuntu-br
<macv1> ok ubottu.... i have a thread running in ubuntu forums but i vian!!!
<macv1> vain!
<Zeus> ﻿/join #ubuntu-br
<prince_jammys> user01: that way bash will run your commands and perform the necessary redirections.
<Flannel> Zeus: no space
<Zeus> join #ubuntu-br
<ozzie212> anybody know why I would have 2 boot managers
<user01> prince_jammys, i guess i dont understand why it works though
<macv1> ok i have another issue with low sensitivity of my touchpad? any1?
<Flannel> !synaptics | macv1
<ubottu> macv1: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<frybye> who uses partimage??
<user01> prince_jammys, ah ok
<bobertdos> frybye: I do! :D
<prince_jammys> user01: because otherwise, the shell takes care of redirections FIRST (before sudo is run) and you don't have permission to write there
<frybye> bobertdos: can I pm you about some detailed partimage questions pse??
<Flannel> prince_jammys: tee works just as well.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: I just did this as adviced by Ordos a couple hours earlier: http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/securing-your-ubuntu-box-dont-worry-its-easy/
<macv1> flannel,ubottu>i have installed gsynaptics and have set it up to full, but it still feels like i need to bang on my touchpad for clicking
<linuxfce> it worked! thanks qr, it seems your suggestion to run nvidia-xconfig caused envy to complete successfully
<prince_jammys> Flannel: yes
<qr> linuxfce: cool, cheers.
<bobertdos> frybye: We do prefer people stay in the channel, but if you feel you have to, okay.
<alistair> help: klipper - installed but is nowhere to be found under applications. anyone know?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: that page doesn't work.
<macv1> flannel, ubottu>> i was wondering if there was any other way that could improve my tap sensitivity???
<Rat409> alistair: which klipper?
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/securing-your-ubuntu-box-dont-worry-its-easy/
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: now?
<alistair> Rat409, clipboard utility for KDE 4
<Rat409> alistair: its a command
<user01> prince_jammys, well thats very helpful to know when trying to create bootable usb devices
<Rat409> which or find.likely /usr/bin
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: here's what i did, installed apparmor, then enforced it then enabled ufw
<Vooloo> has anyone gotten tv-out to work? can you see your computer screen at the same time?
<Violetbass> why is gcc and python  installed by default on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> alistair: klipper is normally at /usr/bin/klipper
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Er.. ok.  What problem are you having, to begin with.
<bryceismad1> hey can anyone helpl I need help installing UBUNTU BERYL
<Flannel> bryceismad1: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<bryceismad1> I have intalled the most current one 8.04 I think
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: i was just asking for a second opinion to see if it was wise or unwise to have set up the firewall
<Flannel> bryceismad1: Then you have compiz-fusion already
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: you already have a firewall, Linuxes all start with firewalls built in.
<SNuxoll> bryceismad1: beryl is dead, it merged with compiz to create compiz-fusion
<bryceismad1> yeah but what i mean is that when I go to system then prefrence then aperance and effects it wont let me go past minimal
<macv1> ok, anyone knows how to install .emerald theme files in ubuntu 8.04? or for what program do those files work?
<bryceismad1> I need help with that
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i installed ubuntu i selected theuse entire disk option when formatting, is there a way i can partition part of the unused space without deleting any of ubuntu or my settings?
<arooni-mobile> i'm running alsamixer;  and i cant figure out how i can totally mute all audio channels (i tried pcm + master but i can still hear audio).. using soundblaster live value
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<bryceismad1> can you help me with that flannel
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: you can resize partitions and so on using gparted
<linuxfce> Is there any other way to attempt to overclock my video card besides nvclock, coolbits, and manually setting the clocks in terminal?
<Lunis> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah. gparted will resize partitions without destroying them
<Flannel> !nvidia | bryceismad1
<ubottu> bryceismad1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prince_jammys> !gparted | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: but you'll probably need to use a Gparted or Partedmagic Live CD.. because to resize it, the partition wil have to be unmounted
<linuxfce> I have tried all of those and they do not work. They return successful but do not make change.
<alistair> prince_jammys, there is no clipper program there
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: you probably want the live CD.
<Sonja> what is this error?
<Sonja> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sonja> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<CostaRicanQuaker> prince_jammys: do i have to use a livecd?
<IndyGunFreak> prince_jammys: not jsut a want.. if its his only OS on that system, he'll have to.
<alistair> prince_jammys, but its installed OK
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: see what IndyGunFreak said.
<Bodsda> Sonja, run       dpkg --configure -a   in a terminal, you might need sudo
<bryceismad1> thanks I will take alook at that
<Lunis> Sonja: I can't help but ask... have you tried running dpkg --configure -a?
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: if you're resizing your Ubuntu partition, yes, you will have to use a gparted live CD.. because you can't resize a mounted partition, and obviously if the partition isn't mounted, you can't load the OS
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, i think i have an old cd with gparted on it, is there something i should check on the cd?
<Sonja> Bodsda Lunis ok i'll try that, one sec
<thedarkone> i need help on nvidia 6200
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: if you used a Live CD to install ubuntu.. it should have Gparted on it(System/admin/Partition Editor)
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, but i can't use that in this case right?
<Lunis> macv1: install the .emerald files using the emerald theme manager
<Rat409> !nvidia | thedarkone
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: yes..
<ubottu> thedarkone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bodsda> Sonja, If you read the error message, it tells you exactly what to do
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't use the gparted installed in ubuntu to partition the partition that's mounted
<CostaRicanQuaker> right?
<Bodsda> yes
<Sonja> i think i'm out of space in my boot partition
<prince_jammys> alistair: well, it looks like you don't have 'klipper' installed
<Sonja> how do i clean up my boot partition?
<thedarkone> i need help with hdtv part in xorg
<Flannel> Sonja: remove the old linux-image-[blah] files
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: correct, but youc an use Gparted on the Live CD, or you can download and burn a Gparted Live CD.. and use them.
<Flannel> Sonja: er, packages.
<Sonja> i have to type soemthing in terminal, Flannel?
<Flannel> Sonja: Its usually wise to leave one old, known good kernel
<Ictinike> Anyone have an idea why Enemy Territory: Quake wars is unexpectedly windowing and rendering my computer unresponive until I restart X server?
<linuxfce> I need to disable powermizer in order to get decent compiz fusion affects. Anyone know how to do this?
<alistair> prince_jammys, Ill remove then try again
<Flannel> Sonja: no, use your favorite package maneger
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i already have a cd somewherew with gparted on it, what do i have to check on this cd to make sure it won't screw anything up?
<Jennifer__> is there any good reason for nautilus to be crashing whenever i try to move files?
<Flannel> Sonja: manager, like Synaptic
<prince_jammys> alistair: what happens when you type 'klipper' in a terminal?
<Ictinike> Anyone have an idea why Enemy Territory: Quake wars is unexpectedly windowing and rendering my computer unresponive until I restart X server?
<prince_jammys> alistair: check for an icon in your panel.
<alistair> prince_jammys, sec - ive just removed it will reinstall then try again and there was no icon anywhere.
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<arooni-mobile> i'm seeing this for eclipse:  The custom VM you have chosen is not a valid executable. .. (ubuntu hardy) ... how do i fix?
<Jennifer__> nautilus crashed while i was trying to copy files from my hard drive to a usb disk, and now it absolutely refuses to launch - i have no desktop management, no file manager, nothing.
<Sonja> Bodsda Lunis i get an error when typing that command: http://pastebin.com/m423e0104
<alistair> prince_jammys, got this under terminal: The program 'klipper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<alistair> sudo apt-get install klipper
<macv1> lunis> how do i get emerald theme manager? do i have to download it outside of the built in repository?
<xzcvczxx> is there a way to work out why after the upgrade from 7 to 8 my keypad no longer works, xev shows the stuff coming through fine it just doesnt get handled in applications for some reason?
<alistair> prince_jammys, very odd it appeared to install fine.
<Bodsda> Sonja, you have no space left on your disk
<Sonja> how do i create more room on the boot partition? (is that the partition there's no space left on?)
<m0u5e> is there a way to leave a message on a computer i'm currently sshed into?
<igor47> can i upgrade a single package without upgrading the entire distribution version? like, if i want a package from 'intrepid' but i want to stay with hardy..
<Sonja> Flannel said i have to type "synaptic" ?
<m0u5e> like when you "lock" your current session
<Flannel> !prevu | igor47
<ubottu> igor47: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<prince_jammys> alistair: there's another package called klipper-kde4. maybe you installed that instead, by accident.
<Sonja> or i have to allot more space to the boot partition?
<Lunis> macv1: emerald-theme-manager is installed with the emerald package from builtin repos
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: 'df -h' and see how much space is left
<CostaRicanQuaker> um...i just stuck in an old cd when i went to the file manager and to the media and opened the cd drive it showed no content but i know there's content in it
<igor47> Ubuntwo: just what i wanted, thanks :)
<bullgard4> My module tp_smapi does not load automatically when starting my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer. When up the command 'modprobe tp_smapi' will load it. How to automatically load tp_smapi automatically at boot time?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need to ccheck to see whihc cd has the gparted copy ihad
<igor47> err,ubottu i mean
<macv1> thanks lunis
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<Sonja> xzcvczxx http://pastebin.com/m3a38fe08 i tihnk it's the boot partition that's running out of room :(
<Mitchell> hm
<Sonja> used up all 89 MB ?
<xzcvczxx> bullgard4: add to /etc/modules
<Lunis> macv1: np. you can right-click on a package from synaptic and select properties, then go to the installed files tab, and look for /usr/bin to see what binaries are installed with a package
<Flannel> bullgard4: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_%28Hardy_Heron%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T60#Post-Installation_Setup
<Cobi> Is it possible to theme gnome-screensaver's lock screen, just like it is possible to theme GDM's login screen?  Or is there another screen-locking program which can be themed?
<Sonja> how big should my boot partition be?
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: thats huge for a boot partition
<Sonja> why is it full, i wonder?
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: do ls /boot/ into pastebin
<m0u5e> anyone know how I would be able to create a VPN in ubuntu?
<Ictinike> Anyone have an idea why Enemy Territory: Quake wars is unexpectedly windowing and rendering my computer unresponive until I restart X server (Well, only way I've found a rememdy for it is to do that)
<Ictinike> I'm thinking it might be a hotkey, but it seems to do it at random times. It's not a certain part of the game either, as it does this just, randomly.
<qr> xzcvczxx: ubuntu /boot's can get big if you keep a lot of old kernels around, which most people don't bother getting rid of.
<Sonja> xzcvczxx http://pastebin.com/m6c5ab7d4
<xzcvczxx> qr: hence why i am checking that
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: ok i found the gparted live cd i had, now what is the next step?
<level1> hi, I'm trying to create a vpn using nm-applet but the ubuntu wiki stops giving instructions at the hard part... how do you do it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i have to check before i boot from the cd?
<bryceismad1> ok Im back
<qr> xzcvczxx: I see, carry on then.
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: boot it, and use it to partition the drive..
<level1> like, what is meant by "gateway address"?, etc
<macv1> lunis >ok, i'm new to ubuntu, so was only looking at the add/ remove menu /. this is what the list shows
<macv1> /usr
<macv1> /usr/share
<macv1> /usr/share/doc
<macv1> /usr/share/doc/compiz
<macv1> /usr/share/doc/compiz/copyright
<FloodBot1> macv1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alistair> prince_jammys, that did it the cmd line instantiation - but it does still not show up as a program in Applications
<bullgard4> xzcvczxx:  /etc/modules does not exist.
<macv1> oops!
<Sonja> xzcvczxx maybe i have to delete some of those files?
<Lunis> macv1: whoops. if you scroll to the bottom, you'll see the bins
<alistair> prince_jammys, how do you get any program to auto-start at startup like winxp you drop it into the startup folder?
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: do uname -a and see what kernel version you are running
<Lunis> macv1: the one in question of course being /usr/bin/emerald-theme-manager
<xzcvczxx> qr: whats the correct way in ubuntu to go about removing kernels?
<Sonja> xzcvczxx Linux sonja 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lap> Output NFO information for each album directory.
<qr> xzcvczxx: removing the kernel package
<lap> someone can tell me what this mean ?
<Sonja> xzcvczxx maybe my boot partition is not deleting old kernels?
<porncake> alistair: /etc/init.d/ put it in there
<porncake> and run update-rc on it
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: its not really designed to iirc
<macv1> ok just now installed emerald..... /usr/bin is present
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: you will need to go into synaptic and remove your old kernels
<Sonja> xzcvczxx so the user has to know how to clean it up once in a while.... or have a huge boot partition and not worry about it
<xzcvczxx> although make sure you do not remove the one that you are currently using
<alistair> porncake, tks
<Sonja> i can't open synaptic
<Sonja> it says I have to :
<Sonja> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sonja> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<prince_jammys> alistair: are you running kde?
<Sonja> but then when i try that command, it says i don't have enough space on /boot
<jennifer__> okay, looks like it's an nfs problem perhaps
<Sonja> maybe i should allot more space to the boot partition or something
<jennifer__> but i still have no nautilus without a complete reboot
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: this may be brutal but find the oldest kernel version in /boot and just rm the kernel-* file for it
<alistair> prince_jammys, no the KDE version did not appear I did what you suggested on the cmd line and it now works, but add/remove does not show it up
<Sonja> xzcvczxx ok i'll try that
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: actually better idea
<Sonja> oh?
<xzcvczxx> mv it to somewhere thats not the /boot partition
<Sonja> ok
<xzcvczxx> like just /root or something
<smithveg> hi, how can i send a msg to a person. for example, if i want to send a message to Sonja
<pan023432> what is normal voltage for desktop?
<pan023432> the red button?
<Sonja> smithveg you type /msg sonja bla bla
<prince_jammys> alistair: i'm not sure what you mean. klipper is a kde program. is your desktop gnome or kde, or something else?
<Sonja> but it's considered proper etiquette to ask in the channel first, for permission to private message
<alistair> prince_jammys, Im a nobie, is the Ubuntu Heron desktop not KDE?
<macv1> lunis> ok that usr /bin/emereald theme manager is there...another compiz question... how to activate the desktop cube.... event though i have checked it doesnt work? only the viewpoint switcher works
<jennifer__> alistair, no, it's gnome, and i'm about this close to switching to kde until gnome has a decent filemanager.
<smithveg> ok.. thank
<prince_jammys> alistair: you probably have gnome. kde is Kubuntu. in a terminal, you can do: echo "$DESKTOP_SESSION"
<bryceismad1> Ok fannel are you on still
<Lunis> jennifer__: yes, great idea. /yawn
<Sonja> xzcvczxx so  i would type something like  move /boot/kernel-*  in terminal?
<jennifer__> because right now nautilus is a zombie process that *will not die*
<CostaRicanQuaker> prince_jammys: ok i have a gparted livecd, now what do i have to do? remember i don't want to lose any of my settings or ubuntu,however i know there's a single partition, someone told me i shouldn't make it bootable and not put it at the end of the drive, how do i choose to do that and this won't kill grub will it?
<Sonja> xzcvczxx http://paste.ubuntu.com/38120/ that's the list of files in /boot/
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: if all you want to do is resize, gparted is pretty intuitive. you can drag stuff around with the mouse.
<bryceismad1> ok I got the graphics right but how do I get ubuntu to do like the 3d workspace cube and stuff like that
<smithveg> :)
<Lunis> macv1: that has to do with disabling the gnome compositing stuff, which i haven't entirely figured out yet
<bryceismad1> can any one help me with that
<Sonja> smithveg i'm a n00b at linux, but i'm a veteran at irc
<jennifer__> Lunis, well thank you for your enthusiasm.  do you have any ideas?
<CostaRicanQuaker> prince_jammys: i want to create a second partition with nothing on it so i can install a different distro
<CostaRicanQuaker> without erasing any of my ubuntu info
<alistair> prince_jammys, OH, dammed thing just shows 'default'
<smithveg> sonja, i'm new to linux, i've been stop for linux a year ago
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: you can then click on the newly available space and format it to whatever you want.
<smithveg> almost forgot all the command
<Lunis> jennifer__: kill -9?
<bryceismad1> can anyone help me
<jennifer__> did nothing, unforunately
<Lunis> jennifer__: drop runlevels? restart X? restart computer? that's what I would do. not pretty, but effective :P
<Lunis> jennifer__: though my sarcasm was based on not seeing the clarifying statement of nautilus zombieing
<alistair> prince_jammys, but anyway, its asking for trouble putting a non-compabile program in the list of add/removes when you get Noobies like me using it
<prince_jammys> jennifer__: try restarting x
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: no, just do mv kernel-(earliest version there) /root/
<jennifer__> this happens any time i'm copying something over nfs, restarting X doesn't work, as nautilus doesn't come back up, restarting the PC does help, but only until i copy a couple more files, then it happens again
<prince_jammys> alistair: it IS compatible
<xzcvczxx> Sonja: you will need a sudo in front of it
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Sonja> ok i'll type "sudo mv kernel-(earliest version there) /root/" without quotation marks?
<alistair> prince_jammys, why would it not work then - I had to instatiate as you said
<Sonja> ok i'll type "sudo mv kernel-(earliest version there) /root/" without quotation marks?
<prince_jammys> alistair: i was asking if you have kde for a different reason. you were asking how to have a program be autostarted.
<Sonja> oops twice
<xzcvczxx> correct,
<Sonja> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Sonja> i guess i need the exact number
<xzcvczxx> indeed
<smithveg> hello, i have a question, anyone can tell me where is the localhost directory in ubuntu
<alistair> prince_jammys, never mind, all I know is that when I tried to install using add/remove it showed as installed but Klipper was not in the bin dir untill I installed using terminal method you suggested
<Sonja> abi-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<Lunis> jennifer__: logs give any clue as to the problem?
<smithveg> ﻿hello, i have a question, anyone can tell me where is the localhost directory in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> alistair: ah. but everything works fine now?
<xzcvczxx> !ask | smithveg
<ubottu> smithveg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jennifer__> Lunis, nope, and it's looking like it just might be a hang - it just came back up
<jennifer__> apparently it got tired of being a zombie and died.  finally.
<smithveg> ubottu, understand.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about understand.
<bryceismad1> Can any one help me with the beryl in my ubuntu
<bullgard4> Flannel:  Thank you very much for your help.
<macv1> lunis > any idea where i could read more about that stuff u said? or should i just google?
<smithveg> !ask | smithveg
<ubottu> smithveg, please see my private message
<alistair> prince_jammys,  yes, but I'm spoilt with WinXP Arsclip which is a superb free program. Is Glipper better than Klipper do ya know?
<Lunis> macv1: probably google it, i don't know of any specific links right off
<prince_jammys> alistair: sorry, don't know. check it out. there's others, too. search in apt.
<Lunis> jennifer__: might try some of the other various file managers out there... gnome commander, pcmanfm, etc
<macv1> ok thanks lunis
<alistair> prince_jammys, also, in case I want to remove klipper I use the same terminal command 'sudo apt-get install klipper' but change install to uninstall???
<CostaRicanQuaker> prince_jammys: it said i installed gparted, now how do i open it? i'm on xfce and can't find it in the list of programs
<Lunis> woo, i love it when i do rm -rf on a symlink and don't realize it!
<jennifer__> i'm fond of thunar (this is actually my fiancee's pc, i'm trying to get her to switch to xfce, but nooo)
<bobertdos> Has anyone given Ext readers for Windows a whirl? How are they in terms of stability and performance?
<prince_jammys> alistair: change 'install' to 'remove' or 'purge'
<smithveg> who should i ask, if i have problem to ubuntu apache?
<alistair> prince_jammys, Okey dokey thanks vm you have been a great help
<jennifer__> smithveg, just ask the question, and if someone has an answer, they will answer
<ozzie212> how do I find out which drive I installed ubuntu on
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: use the Live CD, not the package you installed.
<jennifer__> Lunis, i appreciate your help, and i apologize for being a smart***, it's just really frustrating
<prince_jammys> CostaRicanQuaker: you need to boot your computer with the gparted live cd
<smithveg> Where is the localhost location, in the ubuntu system files directory?
<jennifer__> smithveg, usually /var/www
<Lunis> jennifer__: hey, I'm guilty too :) my apologies as well. i just hope you have luck figuring out the issue
<smithveg> thank you
<jennifer__> same here...
<jennifer__> g'night
<Dr_willis> ozzie212,  'sudo fdisk -l' and see where the ext3 filesystem is.. or 'mount' and see where / is mounted to.
<_hase> I just did a clean reinstall and I still don't have sound, and I have alsa and alsa-utils installed
<smithveg> jennifer__ i cannot see any www directory in /var/
<_hase> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H
<Dazed> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<Lunis> ok i just accidentally deleted my .themes folder. there are 2 sets of files in there, a set of files from apt, and a set of files from another computer. is there a way to check files that belong in that folder and have apt reinstall the needed packages? or should i just start trudging through all the packages and hope i get them all?
<Dazed> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<Jesus> f
<mooseman447> with the disk usuage analyzer it says my home dir is using 250gigs but files/folders it lists only add up to like 5 gigs and i have forced a boot fsck but it still repots the same
<Dazed> when i try to play a song in amarok the app siezes up, followed shortly by gnome, then on reboot my system drive fails to mount
<Dazed> then some time later the problem resolves spontaeously
<Dazed> lather rinse repeat
<Dazed> wtf m8
<smithveg> ﻿jennifer__, i can't find a directory www in my system files /var/ (where is my localhost directory? is the apache come with the ubuntu default installation?)
<prince_jammys> !register > CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker, please see my private message
<mrvirus> hey all i've got gcursor installed and i'm tryin to switch cursor themes.. but i'm gettin any cursor change...any one know why??
<Adrian> smithveg: you will have to install apache
<Dazed> i fixed it
<Dazed> you can all relax now
<arooni-mobile> is there any mail server software that allows my client to login in and create new addresses?  easily?  from a web interface?
<charsets> pffffft
<charsets> ubuntu
<charsets> what good does it do me
<alistair> prince_jammys, btw do you use this version of klipper? If so any idea of how to get it to immediately paste selected item into default area? EG currently you have to select item, the Ctrl-v to paste it
<charsets> ubuntu needs to learn from microsoft and GET DOCUMENTATION LAZY BUMS
<prince_jammys> alistair: beats me. i don't use any clipboard utils
<alistair> prince_jammys, OK tks.
<Dazed> ubuntu needs to fix all the tiny annoying glitches
<charsets> rught there
<charsets> " i dont use and clipboard utils'
<charsets> case it sucks
<Dazed> my desktop looks gorgeous but nothing works properly
<prince_jammys> charsets: ubuntu has an humongous amount of documentation. windows can't even touch *nix docs.
<lap>     --nfo               Output NFO information.
<oakgrove> hi, i did something really stupid.  i mounted my /dev in a chroot and then did a rm -rf in the chroot.  i haven't rebooted yet.  is this install doomed?
<charsets> cause*
<lap> someone can tell me what this mean ?
<lap> output nfo information
<lap> with eyed3
<oakgrove> is there anyway to rebuild the /dev directory?
<jscinoz> oakgrove, reboot?
<jscinoz> or...
<smithveg> Adrian, ok
<jscinoz> MAKEDEV?
<ozzie212> Dr_willis,  I typed that and got the results but I don't understand the result. Could you help
<oakgrove> if I reboot, my computer won't come back up.  i deleted almost my entire dev directory
<mrvirus> dazed : i'm have no problem runnign ubuntu. ubuntu is for those that want to learn more.. for those that dont have the time or patiences to learn bout linux and its many distro's... go buy windows and shut up
<charsets> look at this mnkey shit
<Dazed> pfft
<elkbuntu> charsets, please behave
<Dazed> i like learning
<alistair> Dazed; with Ubuntu I just add a usb bluetooth device and it works. I just add any wifi card (I have three different) and they all work. I just define a network printer through wifi and it works. None of these events work with Winxp so well.
<charsets> ubuntu is hard to use
<charsets> look at how many problems yall have
<Dazed> i dont like my computer failing to boot because i didnt select asla manually in amarok
<mrvirus> ubuntu is not for the beginner or even novice pc user
<jscinoz> oakgrove, generally /dev is regenerated each boot i believe,
<elkbuntu> aaah, a mibbit user
<jscinoz> oakgrove, if you want you could try opening a terminal, cd to /dev, then do sudo MAKEDEV generic
<jscinoz> oakgrove, that might do it.
<ozzie212> I have a 101.1 g partition on my drive that I THOUGHT I installed ubuntu onto but now I don't think so and I am not sure where ubuntu is
<prince_jammys> elkbuntu: excellent decision.
<Rhorse> looks like charsets banned himself; I love when they do that!
<oakgrove> it's telling me makedev command not found and when i tried to install it, it said it was already installed
<AeronTS> alistair: i found this tutorial which got me going. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&highlight=MFC-7220
<Dazed> sounds like a completely bug free experience
<Dazed> it "just works" :D
<alistair> Guys dont knock Ubuntu - Ive been using PC for 20 years and only last week tried Ubuntu. If anything falls off in Winxp you have a major battle. If anything falls off in Ubuntu you have heaps of guys who are happy to help (as long as you are polite ;-)
<Dazed> ubuntu is cool
<Dazed> but like...
<Dazed> it would be best used to dl windows
<Dazed> if you havent burned it yet
<Dazed> tbh
<ozzie212> can anyone help me find where I actually installed ubuntu to. I have the results in a session but don't know how to decipher the results
<alistair> AeronTS, good stuff, I knew youd get there in the end. The learning curve is a bit higher but the stuff just works so well on Ubuntu
<jscinoz> oakgrove, the command is in upercase MAKEDEV
<jscinoz> upper*
<Rhorse> Dazed, are you so full of ideas you can't contain them in a single message, but must spread them out over 4 or 5?
<Dazed> Yes.
<jscinoz> guys don't feed the trolls.
<Dazed> Clearly.
<_hase> I just did a clean reinstall and I still don't have sound, and I have alsa and alsa-utils installed,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H , I'm sorry for repeating myself but the troubleshooting isn't helping me
<oakgrove> oh, thanks, i just tried that and it says udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<oakgrove> maybe it's working.
<prince_jammys> elkbuntu: yes!! i like you.
<jscinoz> oakgrove, i really think you can just reboot
<Rhorse> jscinoz, ok thanks for the heads up
<jscinoz> oakgrove, and /dev will be made automatically
<jscinoz> oakgrove, its not a real directory on your filesystem
<jscinoz> oakgrove, its like /proc i think
<arooni-mobile> from the command line;  how do i test what ip address all requests from this box will originate from?
<oakgrove> i'll give it a shot.  thanks jscinoz
<mrvirus> elk is kickin butt and taken name.................out
<prince_jammys> elkbuntu: you should hang out here more often.
<oakgrove> i was hoping that was the case
<jscinoz> oakgrove, :)
<elkbuntu> carry on, dont give them the attention
<mrvirus> _hase : si that an onboard card?
<ozzie212> what's the paste link that I can post stuff to so others can look at the results without flooding here
<smithveg> wa... why the eclipse take long hour to install
<evilbug> why isn't my display driver used when in "tty" mode?
<qr> !paste | ozzie212
<ubottu> ozzie212: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smithveg> !paste --- what does it mean?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smithveg> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrvirus> its a command to the ubuntu bot.
<smithveg> what it using for?
<mrvirus> links to differnt help docs
<alistair> AeronTS, Did not know you had a Brother I used to have one of those but in Winxp it was a dog there. I still have a thermal fax machine which is  a brother reliable, but windows software sucks
<smithveg> !paste | smithveg
<ubottu> smithveg, please see my private message
<oakgrove> here goes nothing
<alistair> prince_jammys, u still here?
<prince_jammys> alistair: i am
<AeronTS> alistair: i really don't care for windows, myself, i just think that we ought to be able to use *all* features that come with printers, on linux.  i swear, if manufacturers would wake up they'd realize there is money to be made by selling hardware made only for linux :)
<bryceismad1> ok I need some help fast I accedently exited out of my user baer how can I get it up
<stepanstas> I think i am having this problem. http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/baslinux/2004-June/004375.html  Basically, i shut off my computer manually because it slowed down to the point where nothing was happened.  I am now running fsck and i just keep getting error reading blocks.  i keep pressing enter and i have been doing it for a while not, i want to know if i will get a result.  I dont understand from the article if anythi
<alistair> AeronTS, totally agreed - its amazingly good software for those who want something like Apple, but dont want to change their PC imho.
<gnutoit2> what happened to webmin ? did anything replace it ?
<bryceismad1> alistair can you help me
<alistair> prince_jammys, you mentioned a new file manager I would like to change too can you suggest a better one than Nautilus? I like to be able to do stuff like drop to terminal from current directory and stuff like that
<AeronTS> *wonders if suse and redhat will ever go away*
<ozzie212> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38130/      Can anyone tell where I actually installed ubuntu to and where my 101g partition is
<smithveg> ﻿which mean, i can post a long question in paste.ubuntu.com then i submit the url in the ubuntu channel?
<ozzie212> see above
<alistair> bryceismad1, hope so, but I am a noobie to Linux
<prince_jammys> alistair: it wasn't me. you might want to check out kde instead of gnome.
<_InfecteD_> | † |zaz| † |
<_InfecteD_> | † |zaz| † |
<_InfecteD_> | † |zaz| † |
<FloodBot1> _InfecteD_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alistair> prince_jammys, but if I change from gnome to kde its not Ubuntu anymore right?
<gr0b> alistair, no
<prince_jammys> alistair: you can have both. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bryceismad1> who knows how to get the taskbar on ubuntu back up I accedently exited it out
<prince_jammys> alistair: then from your login screen, you change the session to kde and try that. you don't have to uninstall anything.
<thenetduck> join #ubuntu-us-ut
<thenetduck> lol
<thenetduck> oops
<FloodBot1> thenetduck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> alistair: it sounds like you like a lot of fancy features, and kde is generally good for that.
<oakgrove> jscinoz awesome, thanks.  rebooted with no problems and /dev is repopulated.  learn something new every day
<evilbug> why isn't my display driver used when in "tty" mode?
<rustychicken> .join #ubuntu-us-ut
<alistair> prince_jammys, when changed to kde does that mean I have a virgin desktop or will it have old stuff there still?
 * rustychicken temporarily hates periods
<alistair> prince_jammys, eg all the installed programs remain or do I have to revert back to Gnome?
<evilbug> alistair- it'll have all the other stuff.
<prince_jammys> alistair: everything will be there. you'll just have to mess with the settings to get everything the way you like. your menus will have many new applications in them, so you may want to clean them up.
<crdlb> evilbug: because your display driver is for X and the VTs are outside of it?
<prince_jammys> alistair: no, you can run gnome progs from kde and vice-versa.
<evilbug> crdlb- is there any way to get a better resolution in console?
<prince_jammys> alistair: in other words, you can't really break anything. only the menu will be cluttered, which you can fix.
<alistair> prince_jammys, Let me get this right; currently I have a whole bunch of stuff I have installed. Say I change to KDE will all those programs still be there under applications without any more ado?
<prince_jammys> alistair: exactly.
<arooni-mobile> from the command line;  how do i test what ip address all requests from this box will originate from?
<crdlb> evilbug: modesetting is being moved into the kernel, which will fix that, but for now, I have no idea
<alistair> prince_jammys,  bloody hell, excuse the French but this Linux just keeps getting better!
<evilbug> crdlb- any clue how soon?
<prince_jammys> alistair: *nix kicks ass.
<bryceismad1> still hoping for some help here I need to restart my system tray
<patti> hello
<prince_jammys> alistair: it's all modular
<alistair> prince_jammys, and no registry to make things go poo
<alistair> prince_jammys, Seems sort of like OS2 or am I wrong?
<prince_jammys> alistair: i've never used OS2. but OSX and current mac stuff is Unix-like. linux is much closer to that than to the windows way.
<mechicago> hmm doing my first ubuntu install, went through the entire install, now after the reboot it says it cannot mount selected partition.
<jscinoz> evilbug, specify vga=MODE on your kernel line in grub
<jscinoz> you can use sudo hwinfo --framebuffer to see available modes
<patti> i'm having difficulties with a Belkin's wifi card.  I have it working, but it doesn't want to connect
<mrvirus> i think the distro's like Ubuntu and Fedora are the closest tied between the 2 OS's
<alistair> prince_jammys, pse correct me if Im wrong say I shift desktop and want to revert back would the cmd be: sudo apt-get REMOVE kubuntu-desktop
<bryceismad1> I need some help restarting the systems tray please help
<alistair> prince_jammys, or should I tell it to INSTALL ?
<alistair> prince_jammys, install ubuntu-desktop
<evilbug> jscinoz- X_X says "hwinfo" isn't there.
<prince_jammys> alistair: once you've installed kde, you can use it by logging in to kde from the login screen. only use apt-get remove if you really want to uninstall it
<evilbug> jscinoz- "command not found"
<prince_jammys> alistair: you don't have to uninstall it to go back to gnome. you can just switch to gnome in the login screen, and leave kde installed.
<evilbug> alistair- just click on Sessions in the Login and select Gnome.
<prince_jammys> alistair: in other words, you can have as many desktop managers in your system as you have space for.
<patti> is anyone here have much experince with the Belkin hardware?
<bryceismad1> never found it out on my own thanx for the help not really though
<alistair> prince_jammys, OK sounds absolutely spiffing
<pardigm> how does one access a serial port in Ubuntu - /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS2 appear in dmesg yet do not work in minicom
<gr0b> patti, it's not very well supported in the wifi department, your best bet is to go the ndiswrapper route
<prince_jammys> alistair: when you do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' , you'll see that it will install a whole bunch of stuff. this is normal.
<patti> gr0b, i got ndis working and i got lights flashing... but i can't get it to actually connect
<alistair> prince_jammys, time for dinner here - appreciate your time and eduction. Hope to catch up again sometime.
<rodrigo> alguma coisa
<patti> gr0b: it sees the networks, and tries to connect (87% strength) but that's as far as it gets
<gr0b> patti, do you have it set to roaming mode or are you doing this manually?
<prince_jammys> alistair: enjoy
<o8scura> you have the wrapper if you need it?
<patti> i tried roam first
<o8scura> just give it a second some times takes a while to find
<patti> gr0b: i tried to do a manual set up... but i havent had much luck fighting with that either :p
<kaiwen> patti, can you state the problem? i just got here ;)
<php6th> ﻿Help, how to add a second interface to my bridge? i want to setup another virtual machine
<allup> hi how can i turn my computer to teeworlds-server
<patti> kaiwen: i have a belkins wifi card.  i got ndiswrapper and ndisgtk set up. i have light on the card blinking and can see networks - but i cant get it to connect for the life of me.  running like 87% signal strength
<Vooloo> I cant boot my laptop anymore.. it just dies after it logged in
<allup> teeworlds-srv program doesn't run how i fix it
<kaiwen> patti, do you have a wireless key?
<patti> yes
<kaiwen> there we go
<kaiwen> patti, is it on private or open
<patti> kaiwen: it IS running wpa personal
<Vooloo> is there a risk being in hibernate too long and breaking X?
<o8scura> no
<allup> can any one help me ?
<patti> kaiwen: this box is ubuntu as well, and i'm having NO problems
<Vooloo> how can I kill everything and reboot the whole box? since I cant go back to my previous session
<kaiwen> patti, is it not set on open?
<Vooloo> (laptop)
<kaiwen> patti, what is the network port?
<patti> kaiwen: what do you mean?
<kaiwen> patti eth0 or eth1
<Gustavo> hola
<o8scura> patti if you are unsatisfied with ubuntu goto redhat everythings fool proof and very compatible
<patti> o8scura: you're a jack ass.  i've used ubuntu for like 14 months now
<o8scura> ?
<kaiwen> patti, which one is the ubuntu net port you are using
<o8scura> i meant nothing bad by it i love ubuntu
<kaiwen> patti, ifconfig and find whether it's eth0 or eth1
<patti> kaiwen: it looks like wlan0
<o8scura> i just meant maby youd like redhat
<kaiwen> patti, there's another, do a ifconig
<patti> o8scura: what the hell is your point?
<patti> kaiwen: checking
<kaiwen> patti, i need eth0 r eth1 format
<o8scura> wow sorry had the same problem with my ubuntu somehow got it fixed
<php6th> o8scura: are you on your Period days?
<kaiwen> patti, also do this, type in iwconfig and tell me what it says  on Security mode:
<o8scura> what
<patti> kaiwen: eth0 = nic, wlan = wifi card according to ifconfig
<o8scura> whats is wrong with everyone?
<kaiwen> ok eth0 then.
<patti> kaiwen: same on iwconfig
<kaiwen> i'm looking for the security mode patti
<patti> kaiwen: ... i dont see security mode anywhere from iwconfig
<patti> kaiwen: gonna have to tell me where to look on this one, cuz i dont see it
<kaiwen> pattie should be right of encryption key
<kaiwen> patti, actually is it conected to teh network at all?
<php6th> o8scura: calm down... take an aspirine
<patti> kaiwen: i dont see that.
<o8scura> goddamnit im a guy
<kaiwen> patti, is it connected to the router?
<patti> kaiwen: right now, no
<kaiwen> patti, connect it
<patti> kaiwen: it'll take me a few minutes to move it and such
<kaiwen> patti then do the iwconfig again
<kaiwen> patti ok
<patti> kaiwen: you do mean connect as in cat5, right?
<kaiwen> no patti, wireless
<kaiwen> patti can you connect at all to the wireless?
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me how, if it's possible, to change the slab (menu from SuSE) button?
<patti> kaiwen: it wont connect wireless, thats the issue
<o8scura> eh sorry if i offended anyone just trying to help see ya
<kaiwen> patti, but it shows?
<patti> kaiwen: yea.. and tries to connect
<kaiwen> !ubuntu | grep XiXaQ
<ubottu> grep XiXaQ: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<patti> kaiwen: but all it does is spin around adn crap-out
<kaiwen> patti, it detects it though...
<kaiwen> correct?
<XiXaQ> kaiwen?
<patti> kaiwen: yes.
<ozzie212> how do I change the partition that ubuntu is on After an install
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0. Why are both needed?
<kaiwen> XiXaQ this is a ubuntu forum, not SuSe
<XiXaQ> kaiwen, I am using ubuntu. Slab is in the repos.
<Black_Knight> bullguard: is that eth0
<kaiwen> patti, try this sudo iwconfig key *yourkeyhere* open
<kaiwen> wait
<jeeves__> does anyone know the launcher for angry IP scanner?  I need to be able to launch it as root
<patti> kaiwen: trying it
<Black_Knight> ozzie: i dont think that makes any sense at all,
<kaiwen> sudo iwconfig eth0 key *yourkeyhere* open
<patti> taiwen: invalid argument
<kaiwen> patti, i reposted it, try that one
<kaiwen> i missed the eth0
<jscinoz> evilbug, install it with sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<patti> kaiwen: ditto
<evilbug> jscinoz- k.
<ozzie212> Black_Knight, I partitioned my hd and set apart half 101 g for ubuntu. Instead it grapped space from the first partition instead  that partition
<patti> kaiwen: it doesnt like the network-key
<kaiwen> patti, it says the same thing? are you sure it's eth0?
<kaiwen> patti iwconfig shows eth0 as the wireless right?
<frybye> hi when I try to copy some music into my samba shares directories I get a "access denied" message - what is that about?
<patti> kaiwen: iwconfig yields eth0 no wireless extensions.
<frybye> trying to shift some stuff from a kubuntu(kde4.1-) box to the new ubuntu-gnome box...
<patti> taiwen: it keeps pointing to wlan0 as the wireless
<kaiwen> patti what other network ports does iwconfig show?
<evilbug> jscinoz- yeah... it won't work past 1024x768. thanks.
<kaiwen> try it with wlan0 then
<frybye> nobody awake in #kubuntu apparently..
<kaiwen> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key *yourkeyhere* open
<patti> kaiwen: invalid
<kaiwen> frybye in terminal type in "sudo dolphin" go to the directory with the folder in it, right click it, go to properties, go to permissions, and change all the permissions to can read and write
<kaiwen> patti, it seems that the driver isn't initialized
<kaiwen> patti, did you just install it w/o restarting?
<patti> kaiwen: i rebooted
<allup> is it actually sp that no one here can help me to put up teeworlds server
<kaiwen> ok
<prince_jammys> !gksudo
<frybye> ok thanks pal...
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<allup> sp=so
<patti> kaiwen: the card is lit up like a christmas tree
<kaiwen> patti, laptop correct?
<patti> kaiwen: yes
<kaiwen> and does iwconfig show anything with "Link Quality" in it?
<rand0m-> i hate to sound like im complaining but wow.. flash crashes firefox every 2nd attempt - can't watch dvds in vlc media plyer --- this stuff is supposed to be easy isn't it?
<patti> taiwen: link quality 0
<kaiwen> rand0m it's a bug that's been affecting everyone
<djhash> hey.. diskparted sees a partition as unknown.. but when using fdisk to list the partition.. it is shown as NTFS.. which is what it should be.. i think the problem lies in the partition table itself.. and I need to fix that.. so.. how can I fix the partition table without affecting the data in the partition?
<Black_Knight> rand0m: depends what ua re running
<Black_Knight> tis running fine on mine though
<rand0m-> hardy heron
<kaiwen> patti, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<kaiwen> !past | grep patti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<kaiwen> !paste | grep patti
<ubottu> grep patti: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<patti> taiwen: do what now?
<allup> how can i make my xubuntu into a teeworlds server
<Rat409> !testdisk | djhash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<kaiwen> kaiwen: paste your output on paste
<kaiwen> patti, for iwconifg
<kaiwen> i need to see it
<rand0m> lol sweet - i just put a dvd into my ubuntu laptop and it froze everything
<rand0m> yeah this is ready for mainstream
<allup> is it even possible to make teeworlds server on linux?
<frybye> kaiwen: still says access denied when i try to paste it into the public dir...
<kaiwen> >
<kaiwen> ?
<kaiwen> frybye, did you set the permissions of the folder you are sharing?
<Rat409> djhash: this is good,but read carefully  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<frybye> yes - eh - not sure about all the ones below it...?
<kaiwen> frybye all of them
<frybye> one by one - yeah???
<allup> this ***** no one can help me to put up teeworlds server..... :(
<kaiwen> frybye remember to include subfolders if there is such an option
<gsd> Hello folks, I have a strange problem.. I'm watching an .avi video and I can't hear any audio, I know the audio works because I had just transferred from a ubuntu-studio computer where it was working. Any ideas?
<rand0m-> can someone help me get a dvd working in vlc media player?
<jscinoz> evilbug so hwinfo --framebuffer gave no modes higher than 1024x768?
<frybye> as i went back to it - the permissions have all changed back to default... hmmm
<djhash> Rat409: thank.. i've actually had previous experience with testdisk.. i can't belive i forgot about it..
<djhash> thanks*
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: have you ever been able to view DVDs on that computer?
<Rat409> djhash: sure :)
<frybye> what is "sticky" about??
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, yeah when it had xp
<evilbug> jscinoz- indeed. no big deal though... not at the moment.
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Dr_willis> frybye,  if you mean a sticky window ' think of it as being 'stuck' to the glass of the monitor. thus appearing on top of everything, and showing on every desktop
<rand0m-> dont know
<patti> kaiwen: ok.. i did the paste thing
<jscinoz> evilbug, what is your graphics card?
<evilbug> jscinoz- it looks weird on my 1440x900, that's the only issue.
<frybye> ok..
<kaiwen> patti post link
<evilbug> jscinoz- ati x1600
<patti> kaiwen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38135/
<prince_jammys> frybye: Dr_willis the sticky bit appears in /tmp, for example rwxrwxrwt
<tkdman> hey guys, i was wondering if i can get some help
<tkdman> its for my graphics driver
<oddalot> mmmmmmaybe
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, not sure if i installed libdvdcss2 - probably not
<MrD_> hi dont know if any one could help, but i was just wondering how you can obtain soa registro of a domain
<MrD_> the command
<gsd> Hello folks, I have a strange problem.. I'm watching an .avi video and I can't hear any audio, I know the audio works because I had just transferred from a ubuntu-studio computer where it was working. Any ideas?
<kaiwen> patti hmm it is wlan0
<z4v> how do I compile vim with +python in ubuntu?
<z4v> can I download the source and compile with --config options?
<frybye> it looks like shares hae to be set for the folders or...? "access denied to smb://etc etc..
<kaiwen> patti the network manager would assign wlan0 to eth0 or eth1
<kaiwen> i'm not sure on this one...
<MrD_> wow is there a waiting system in here so many questions
<bullgard4> [T42] ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0. Why are both needed?
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  thats a totally different stucky. :)
<evilbug> jscinoz- i have to go, thanks for the help.
<patti> kaiwen: ok.  so no idea right now?
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  err sticky. :)
<kaiwen> frybye did you sudo dolphin
<jim> Hi, I'm looking to find out what the name of the ati graphics driver that was written based on info recently released by amd
<kaiwen> patti, yea ;/
<kaiwen> sryy...
<kaiwen> patti, i'd only know how to work through it if eth0 or eth1 is available
<kaiwen> eth0 and eth1 is where the connction goe through
<patti> kaiwen: ok...
<allup> iam still needing help how to run teeworlds serv  program because its not runnig even if i  select run
<MrD_> ok another question does any one know a good webpage to learn subnetting and i mean the basics
<patti> kaiwen: hit up the forums?
<kaiwen> patti yeah, try this though sudo ifup eth0
<kaiwen> and sudo ifup eth1
<patti> kaiwen: ok
<frybye> ah ha - only once.. one of the windows yes the other no - ok i try..
<patti> kaiwen: done
<gsd> Any idea why I don't get sound when playing .avi files
<kaiwen> frybye, you have to be root to do so, tat's why
<kaiwen> patti try connecting now
<MrD_> gsd not sure maybe you have to download codacs
<patti> taiwen: trying it now...
<allup> how can i get program that doesn't run to run ?
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: cool. well i didn't know what sticky windows were. thanks ;)
<kaiwen> !alsa | grep gsd
<ubottu> grep gsd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rat409> jim: try phoronix.com they have an amd git repo and ati news stuff
<patti> taiwen: nothing.  think i'll try to forums for this one
<kaiwen> ok
<patti> taiwen:  thank you for the help
<kaiwen> np
<gsd> MrD_: I'm pretty sure I have all the codecs, at least the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, evidentally i dont have libdvdcss2 installed.. how would i get it ?
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  they have been called 'sticky' for ages.. now a days i think its more of a 'always on top' setting :)  its a feature that amazingly enouhg.. windows hasent 'discovered' how usefull it is yet
<kaiwen> patti you can also try a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kaiwen> ;) gl
<kaiwen> patti sudo that one
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | rand0m-: by enabling this repository
<ubottu> rand0m-: by enabling this repository: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrvirus> how do i got bout install flash without going thru firefox
<Rat409> jim: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Display Drivers
<Dr_willis> mrvirus,  you use the package manager and isntall the proper packages.. you do NOT go 'through' firefox
<frybye> yeah but now within the sudo dolphin session it still says in smb://comp2/downloads/ - access denied to smb://comp2/downloads/musik - when i try and shift the /home/ron/music dir in there??
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jim> Rat409: thanks!
<Rat409> sure
<coton> anyone know if it is posible to activate a wireless device running the livecd? I'm pretty sure that wireless device uses ndiswrapper to run...is this posible? Thanks.
<mrvirus> ty
<frybye> the music dir has read and write etc..
<jim> could you repost the link?
<frybye> but is not a share...
<jim> there's a space near the end
<frybye> itself - but that is why I want to put the stuff in the smb dir..
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, k i just did sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<kaiwen> bye guys
<kaiwen> time to sleep
<frybye> bye kaiwen
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: ok, you should be able to use apt now to install libdvdcss2
<myron> just curiosity, but does anyone know their average download speed using linux?
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: they're called sticky on my desktop, but i never knew the definition.
<furseiseki> mine's over 9000
<oddalot> myron what do you mean?
<tim_> I can't ifconfig wlan0 after update. I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory. what do I do?
<pale-yafa> hi, trying to learn java, and looks like I need SDK 2, which package is that?
<myron> if you check your download speed via an online speed test such as from pcpitstop.com what does your speed run
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  totally depends on the window maanger as to what they are called. :)
<allup> my sound card doesnt work how can i make it to work?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, I could just be retarded.. im quite noob.. but it's still saying in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38136/
<MrD_> another very good download cheacker is go to google and type speedtest very good
<allup> my computer is dell optiplex gx1
<spsneo> Adobe flash and audio doesnt work simultaneously in hardy. what to do
<spsneo> ?
<prince_jammys> !info free-java-sdk | pale-yafa : perhaps this
<gsd> Are w32codecs gone, or in another package now? I can't install them anymore.
<ubottu> pale-yafa : perhaps this: free-java-sdk (source: free-java-sdk): Complete Java SDK environment consisting of free Java tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tkdman> "hardware drivers
<tkdman> sorry guys, lol
<MrD_> does anyone know the command to get the SOA registry from a domain
<myron> my download speed on linux is averaging 4-5000 kb/s
<spsneo> Adobe flash and audio doesnt work simultaneously in hardy. what to do?
<myron> on windows it is 16000 kb/s
<allup> is here eny one that  plays  teeworlds?
<pale-yafa> prince_jammys: iam totally new to this, so which package?
<prince_jammys> pale-yafa: free-java-sdk , but i am only guessing
<php6th> how to uninstall that Flash imitation?
<prince_jammys> ah, mr. Adobe again and his 'imitations'
<MrD_> 11000download speed
<Rat409> php6th: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash?
<tkdman> hey guys. my hardware drivers says that my ati video driver is enabled, but when i restart, i constantly have to manually configure it, and im not even sure if im choosing the correct driver from the list. then after that, i can choose any resolution higher than 800x600. what do i do??? please help.
<myron> why does linux knock the download speed down so much (on my computer)?
<tkdman> i cant choose any resolution   (sorry for the typo)
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: mm. try sudo apt-get update , and then retry the install.
<Rat409> !nvidia | tkdman
<ubottu> tkdman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<php6th> Rat409: not installed... maybe another package name?
<Dr_willis> myron,  been my experience that linux is faster at downloading.  and that windows has a tendency to lie about its download speeds.
<allup> my xubuntu says i don't have a sound card even tought i know i have one and it worked fine in windows how can i get it fork on xubuntu too?
<bullgard4> Sound Juicer 2.22.0 prints: "Could not find The Legacy (Vol II - CD 1) by Clara Haskill on MusicBrainz. You can improve the MusicBrainz database by adding this album. Should I press the buuton 'Submit Album'? (I do not know MusicBrainz.)
<therealnanotube> myron: what's your network card?
<prince_jammys> gsd: the w32codecs package seems to still exist, in the medibuntu repository.
<Rat409> php6th: you said flash imitation maybe swfdec?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, same issue occurs
<gsd> prince_jammys: thank you.
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: you have followed all the steps from that link?
<droopsta915> how do i installl a rar file, is it similar to a zip?
<tkdman> ive already tried that and tis kinda gibberish. plus ubuntu doestn give me permision to edit and then save my xorg.cnf (or whatever it is)
<php6th> Rat409: when visit youtube a strange player ons, i want just flash from adobe
<kcman1> so is there a room listing for what games work on ubuntu?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, yes
<allup> anoing feels like i am only one who nobody help......
<Dr_willis> myron,  My torrents and file downloads from  various sites seem to be about identical now a days - my isp recently boosted the speeds. so i dont even know what my max is.
<MrD_> ok i get 5697 download speed with ubuntu but thats on my wlan with direst connection about 11
<Rat409> Dr_willis: unrar in repos
<droopsta915> alllup: whats the problem, i might be able to help
<Rat409> whoops
<oddalot> besides the controller, layout, and stylesheet, is there any other files that would cause an entire dir or pages not to display the css at all?
<lwizardl> anyone here run a Linux point of sales machine?
<oddalot> or = of*
<therealnanotube> droopsta915: rar is an archive format, just like zip. might have to install package "unrar" from the repos in order to open it, though.
<oddalot> er
<oddalot> whoops
<oddalot> wrong channel
<myron> I still can't get over 5000
<php6th> lwizardl: yes
<droopsta915> therealnanotube: thanx
<lwizardl> php6th, you do?
<Dr_willis> myron,  just for laughs im looking at  http://www.speedtest.net/ right now.
<TeslaTony> What is the network manager for Hardy, and how can I manually start it? Part B, is there one anyone might recommend over it?
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: In my system, the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list shows a few commented lines, and then this: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with a wireless problem , my wireless card *eth3* is configured properly both green lights are on but iwlist scan isnt showing anything and its not showing up in nm-applet
<Mr_Bad_News> and now it is showing up but now eth1 isnt
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, hrmm.. im kinda a noob.. not sure about all that
<Mr_Bad_News> how can i reconfigure my network interfaces
<allup> lets aks for  4-6 time now how can i get teeworlds_serv program to run when it doesn't run if i press run
<Mr_Bad_News> eth3 is supposed to be eth2
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<therealnanotube> TeslaTony: i think running "nm-applet" should start the network manager. as an alternative, i've heard that "wicd" is pretty decent.
<droopsta915> allup: iguess u are the only one ignoring the help!
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: you can view the contents with:' cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list '
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: it should show a line like the one i pasted
<rand0m-> however, when i did "sudo apt-get update" i got some errors at the end
<php6th> Dr_willis: Upload= 24mb/s   download = 18mb/s
<TeslaTony> therealnanotube: I saw a bit on wicd. I'll check it out, thanks.
<myron> what isp?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, that was at the end of when i did "sudo apt-get update"
<allup> droopsta915: you are only one who have answered me so that i can see it
<therealnanotube> allup: wtf is teeworlds_serv ?
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: yes, but you should double-check, since it's not working.
<coton> anyone know if it is posible to activate a wireless device running the livecd? I'm pretty sure that wireless device uses ndiswrapper to run...is this posible? Thanks.
<Mr_Bad_News> eth3 says quality is 59 but it wont connect
<Mr_Bad_News> its not therealnanotube i installed it today and it messed up my networking
<myron> mine is comcast; down: 2932 kbs ; up: 2135kbs; www.speedtest.net
<allup> program that should make teeworld game server but it doesn't work
<Mr_Bad_News>  can someone help me with a networking problem , my wireless cards are all messed up , eth2 is supposed to be my linksys pci card but it outputs no wireless extension and its under eth3 now and it says the quality is 69 but it wont connect
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, thing is.. double check what?? i'm really confused and have no idea about all of that repository stuff.. im basically just following directions as i go heh.. ubuntu noob
<Flannel> allup: If no one knows the answer, they won't answer you.  It's not because you're being ignored.
<Mr_Bad_News> and it keeps showing no scan results
<Mr_Bad_News> its using the broadcom driver
<allup> therealnanotube:teeworlds server program
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: in a terminal: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<smithveg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38140/ phpmyadmin has been installed, but i cannot use
<prince_jammys> rand0m-:you should see this line when you do that:  deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<allup> flannel: i tought that some one would know how to get program run if it doesn't run from selecting run
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, yes i do
<Mr_Bad_News> i just disabled the driver for the broadcom card but the green light that signals its working is still on
<therealnanotube> allup: never heard of it. but here's some generic advice :) try running it from a console, in debug mode, and see if it outputs any error messages when you click the button to run it.
<smithveg> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/38140/  i have problem with phpmyadmin login
<allup> therealnanotube:  iam new using xubuntu  is console same as terminal?
<therealnanotube> allup: yea
<Mr_Bad_News> they're interchangeable terms allup mostly
<php6th> Looosers!!! http://www.speedtest.net/result/310083622.png
<allup> therealnanotube:and how do i go to debug mode
<therealnanotube> don't know - dependns ot the program. usually a "-d" commandline switch does that.
<prince_jammys> !dvd | rand0m-: ok try this:
<ubottu> rand0m-: ok try this:: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<therealnanotube> allup: don't know - dependns ot the program. usually a "-d" commandline switch does that.
<Mr_Bad_News> console typically refers to cli terminal mostly refers to gui
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: the first link, i think (hopefully)
<therealnanotube> allup: try "teeworlds_serv -h" for a help message, maybe it will list how to run it in debug mode
<allup> ok i try
<Ditiris> php6th, nice bandwidth
<therealnanotube> allup: if not, well, try it without a debug switch, and maybe it will print something useful anyway.
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, will doing that do the same thing for VLC or just totem ?
<allup> debug swiths didn't work
<php6th> Loosers!!!  my isp : http://www.speedtest.net/result/310083849.png
<Initial_M> OPERA/FIREFOX ISSUE
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: it's a library you need for DVD playback regardless of what your player is.
<allup> :therealnanotube: the debug swiths said command not find
<Flannel> php6th: that's not really on topic for this channel,
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: it's not bundled with ubuntu because of stupid DVD licensing/legality.
<therealnanotube> allup: so forget about the debug, just run it from a terminal, and see if it prints anything useful whet you try clicking that button
<bullgard4> Sound Juicer 2.22.0 prints: "Could not find The Legacy (Vol II - CD 1) by Clara Haskill on MusicBrainz. You can improve the MusicBrainz database by adding this album." Should I press the buuton 'Submit Album'? (I do not know MusicBrainz.)
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, ahh ok, was just curious because mostly everything in the first link is referencing totem player
<allup> therealnanotube:how do i run it from terminal
<therealnanotube> bullgard4: http://musicbrainz.org/ (first google hit).
<therealnanotube> allup: does "teeworld_serv" not run?
<therealnanotube> allup: isn't that what you are trying to run?
<Initial_M> my system is crashing after cliking on minimize on OPERA/FIREFOX
<php6th> how to setup 2 bridges in ubuntu?
<allup> therealnanotube: yea but i have tried to run it from desktop
<smithveg> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/38140/  please advice me in phpmyadmin issues
<therealnanotube> so it works from terminal, but not from desktop? is that it?
<allup> therealnanotube: and when i write its name it says command not found
<therealnanotube> allup: write full path, then (like, "/home/babla/whatewer/teeworld_serv" )
<allup> ok i try
<Initial_M> my system is crashing after cliking on minimize on OPERA/FIREFOX
<devius> i was wondering if i could get better graphics rendering from my intel graphics card (especially graphics acceleration)
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, i have no idea what's wrong man.. i just followed the instructions in that link, and im still getting that error at the end of the dialog when i "sudo apt-get update"
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: no installation candidate?
<devius> anyone good with graphics, i was wondering if i could get better graphics rendering from my intel graphics card (especially graphics acceleration)
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38143/
<bullgard4> therealnanotube: Does MusicBrainz have the blessing of the OpenSource Community?
<rand0m-> is there like a general system scan i can run to find anythings ive messed up on installing, or errors in the OS or something?
<therealnanotube> rand0m-: you need to import the medibuntu public key
<rand0m-> therealnanotube, how would I do that ?
<allup> therealnanotube: it says faild to open failed to open '/home/******/.teeworlds/autoexec.cfg
<devius> anyone good with graphics, i was wondering if i could get better graphics rendering from my intel graphics card (especially graphics acceleration)
<therealnanotube> rand0m-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu (see adding the repositories section, the part that says "then, add the gpg key"
<therealnanotube> )
<DilloBar> freenode question-- how do I private message? lol, sorry for such a green question
<therealnanotube> allup: what are the permissions on autoexec.cfg file?
<therealnanotube> DilloBar: use "/msg"
<devius> therealnanotube: i was wondering if i could get better graphics rendering from my intel graphics card (especially graphics acceleration)
<allup> therealnanotube: it also says before that   executing '/home/*******/.teeworlds/settings.cfg i don't know
<t1n0m3n> I just installed swiftfox and I cant get flash to work...  the plug in is there but no flash...  it is blank
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: would you mind doing this command again, and pastebinning the output: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Initial_M> my system is crashing after cliking on minimize on OPERA/FIREFOX
<t1n0m3n> any ideas
<devius> t1n0m3n: try clicking on the flash element to see if it works
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: while you're at it, also do: cat /etc/apt/sources.list   and pastebin it with the other one.
<t1n0m3n> ﻿devius: there is no flash element... it is just blank
<therealnanotube> devius: don't have one of those, so don't know, sorry
<therealnanotube> allup: can you put the complete output of what it says when you try to run it into a pastebin? and also put the complete output of "ls -al /home/yourusername/.teeworlds"
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to work around flash being really slow in firefox
<t1n0m3n> thought I would give swiftfox a try... no luck
<devius> t1n0m3n: goto   http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz    and download the flash and come back for further instructions
<Dr_Willis> Initial_M:  for a start. disable compiz if you have it enabled.. and be sure you got the proper video card drivers isntalled.. other then that.. i dont have  clue where to even begin to troubleshoot.
<devius> anyone good with graphics, i was wondering if i could get better graphics rendering from my intel graphics card (especially graphics acceleration)
<allup> what was the page where you could put  informations so that i wouldn
<allup> 'flood
<therealnanotube> allup: paste.ubuntu.com
<Kattman> tln0m3n:  msg me
<therealnanotube> devius: i suppose you have tried googling your gfx card and stuff?
<Dr_Willis> allup:  the 'pastebinit' command is also handy
<Dr_Willis> !find pastebinit
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> !info  pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<devius> t1n0m3n: open up a terminal and   type  " cd " change directory to where you downloaded to
<Initial_M> my system is crashing after cliking on minimize on OPERA/FIREFOX
<devius> therealnanotube: yes, i got some results but its very complicated
<t1n0m3n> im there
<devius> therealnanotube: you have to compile the drivers from scratch then install
<Initial_M> i have ATi Radeon X1550 512 MB on my box
<Initial_M> i've noticed that it only happens if i'm browsing websites that contains a lot of Flash Animations/objects
<devius> t1n0m3n:    type    sudo ./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<allup> therealnanotube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38145/
<devius> t1n0m3n: and ofcourse close any other pckge mgr
<Initial_M> an the browser is eating up a lot of CPU resources. I have Dual Core : AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.5 Ghz
<t1n0m3n> ﻿devius: oops, it is not 64 bit, my bad, I didnt tell you
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38146/
 * prince_jammys looks
<allup> therealnanotube: any help?
<therealnanotube> allup: looks like the final error is about port already being in use. can you specify a different port as a commandline argument?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38148/  <-- thats the 2nd one.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<allup> therealnanotube: how can i do that?
<devius> t1n0m3n: ok go to the adobe site and download the appropriate fil
<devius> t1n0m3n: ok go to the adobe site and download the appropriate file
<therealnanotube> run with -h, see if it gives you help. or look in the docs for this program on the web.
<therealnanotube> allup: this is basically application-specific, so you'll have to look around at teeworld docs
<t1n0m3n> devius: k
<mudit> hi, i wa trying to install windows through virtual box and i am getting this error VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules packag
<mudit> what to do ?
<Flannel> mudit: install that package
<Violetbass> is it normal that gcc and python are installed on ubuntu?
<mudit> vboxdrv ?
<Flannel> Violetbass: Yep
<mudit> or virtualbox-ose-modules ?
<Flannel> mudit: virtualbox-ose-modules
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: everything looks fine. did you do this step from the link?: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<rand0m-> if i copy paste that whole line with the && part, will it do it all ?
<devius> t1n0m3n: wat did u do
<Violetbass> Flannel: thanks! do you know why?
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, if i copy paste that whole line with the && part, will it do it all ?
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: yes, copy it literally
<Flannel> Violetbass: Python is used a whole lot in Ubuntu, as for gcc, I'm not so sure re: specifics, it doesn't have many/any libraries (you can't compile C out of the box, for instance)
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, ok seemed ok that time
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: cool. try to install libdvdcss2
<mudit> there are hell lot of ose modules according to Synaptic Package Manager
<mudit> which ones to install
<blame> which package contains the "nc" command?
<Violetbass> Flannel: you mean gcc is useless?
<prince_jammys> blame: i think netcat comes bundled with ubuntu
<Flannel> Violetbass: well, once you install libraries, you can use it for compiling C.  I'm not sure what its used for by default.
<Dr_Willis> blame:  try typing 'nc' in the terminal and see what package it says to install for the command
<prince_jammys> blame: anyway, as you might suspect, the package is 'netcat'
<Violetbass> Flannel: thanks, I learnd something new ;)
<blame> thank you
<Nixk490> Hello
<varunn3> anyone got a recommendation for a calendar/reminder widget that integrates with google calendar maybe?
<Nixk490> i have a question
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, a ha!  seemed to install it.. should dvd playback just work now ?
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: cross your fingers
<brutus> how to make bluetooth work in ubuntu?
<Nixk490> can i get my win xp product key thats installed on the same disk from linux
<prince_jammys> !bluetooth | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Nixk490> anyone?!!?
<debCarlos> How can i send data to other computer connected to my wireless network ?
<holycow> ssh
<varunn3> debCarlos go to places, network?
<allup> therealnanotube: i didn'tt find enything :( but  when i opened it in mmouse pad it  showd x7f;ELFx1;x1;x1;
<holycow> btw, i saw ubuntu used at a jiffy lube today
<debCarlos> varunn3, and then ?
<holycow> it runs their service stations and diagnostics software
<varunn3> can you see your laptop name on there?
<varunn3> like check the networks
<Flannel> holycow: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to mention that
<rand0m-> prince_jammys, success.. thanks so much man
<prince_jammys> rand0m-: excellent
<php6th> whats the best text editor ever ever? with templates or clips?
<Flannel> !best | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<php6th> whats the best text editor ever ever? with templates or clips?  (except VIM)
<php6th> whats the cool  text editor ever ever? with templates or clips?  (except VIM)
<prince_jammys> php6th: vim
<php6th> wth
<Flannel> !repeat | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<debCarlos> varunn3, mmm, how do you know i'm on a laptop :P? I can't see it, only something called Windows Network but that's empty...
<aedwards06> does anyone know if i change my nvidia card for a newer nvidia card if ill have to install anything?
<prince_jammys> php6th: i don't know VIM, but i do use vim.
<Jonathan_L> I cant get wlan working. I'm not fixing it today, though.
<debCarlos> !polll
<debCarlos> !poll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<php6th> prince_jammys: does it supports templates?
<prince_jammys> php6th: #vim
<aedwards06> does anyone know if i change my nvidia card for a newer nvidia card if ill have to install anything?
<Flannel> php6th: what on earth is a template?
<debCarlos> lol
<prince_jammys> this channel doesn't have to do with text-editors. what made you think it did?
<bullgard4> Does MusicBrainz have the blessing of the OpenSource Community?
<racle> hey, i got ubuntu hardy, and i want windows xp here (to play gamezz :P) how i can change size of my ubuntu partition, so i could install windows xp here? couldn do with that parted app
<varunn3> debCarlos,  have you enabled shares on that computer?/set your firewall up?
<holycow> Flannel: i distinctly remember not asking you for permission
<ivan_> hi to all.. is anyone can help me, how to install apps in ubuntu?
<Flannel> racle: You'll have to boot to a liveCD.  You can't resize mounted partitions
<holycow> oh
<koala_man> racle: boot from the ubuntu livecd and run parted from there
<holycow> and welcometo my ignore list
<racle> okey ty =)
<Flannel> holycow: Please keep it on topic, general discussion isn't on topic.
<aedwards06> does anyone know if i change my nvidia card for a newer nvidia card if ill have to install anything?
<debCarlos> varunn3, The other pc is a windows box... i think not :). But don't worry, was just for a test
<ivan_> hi to all.. is anyone can help me, how to install apps in ubuntu?
<ivan_> hi to all.. is anyone can help me, how to install apps in ubuntu?
<php6th> Flannel: it is a prefedined text like "<?php bla bla bla "
<fprint> hi,all.Please give me some tips for install device for ATI hd2400
<prince_jammys> !apt | ivan_
<Flannel> ivan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubottu> ivan_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<debCarlos> ivan_, sudo aptitude install app :)
<holycow> !synap0tic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synap0tic
<holycow> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mudit> damn it, i am not able to run virtual box
<mudit> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<debCarlos> !add/remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add/remove
<mudit> getting this ?
<aedwards06> can anyone help me?
<varunn3> debCarlos, i set up http://www.karjasoft.com/samihttp on my windows box and transferred stuff across like that
<prince_jammys> aedwards06: would you like to see a link of supported hardware?
<Flannel> php6th: Even if the text editor doesn't support it specifically, just create a template, and then copy it to whereever you want to create the file, then open that.  You could easily create an alias/whatever to do that too.  Of course, I have no idea if it does natvely or not.
<php6th> what is the graphic vim name?
<prince_jammys> php6th: gvim
<varunn3> but it works for me normally :S
<debCarlos> varunn3, ok, i'll check the link, thanks :D
<ivan_> thanks you a lot, ubottu! i'll try!
<varunn3> cool
<php6th> prince_jammys: thank you sexy
<fprint> ivan_, Can you give me some tips for install device for ATI hd2400
<aedwards06> i guess ive got a nvidia graphics card already...i went and bout a newer one so i could have better graphics...will it work?
<prince_jammys> php6th: welcome
<debCarlos> ivan_, ubottu is a bot, he's not human :)
<prince_jammys> php6th: maybe you can check emacs too. both vim and emacs have a ton of features. you'll probably find what you want.
<Dillo_of_Faeo> debCarlos: careful, you'll hurt ubottu's feelings
<debCarlos> Dillo_of_Faeo, lol
<Bersa> hi all
<fprint> ivan_, Can you give me some tips for install device for ATI hd2400
<aedwards06> i guess ive got a nvidia graphics card already...i went and bout a newer one so i could have better graphics...will it work?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> can anyone recommend a good graphics card?
<php6th> prince_jammys: i heard vim is for macho men
<prince_jammys> php6th: that's right ;)
<debCarlos> Dillo_of_Faeo, Just informing him
<CoW_fs> cow_genit
<debCarlos> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<php6th> Dillo_of_Faeo: Matrox  triden 16 mb ram ISA
<debCarlos> php6th, intel ? Or maybe nvidia /...
<prince_jammys> php6th: install vim-doc while you're at it and view with:: /usr/share/doc/vim-doc/doc/html/index.html in a web browser.
<aedwards06> i guess ive got a nvidia graphics card already...i went and bout a newer one so i could have better graphics...will it work?\
<php6th> buy any Nvidia... its the best for ubuntu... but i heard it overheats
<fenrisx> Can anyone help me?  I'm trying to manually change my screen resolution.  I'm hooking up to my 26" LCD TV, but I can't change my resolution from 1024x768. I'd like to put it on the 1366x768 the monitor is.
<fenrisx> It's really hard to read text right now because of the resolution.
<holycow> Dillo_of_Faeo: anything by nvidia is fine and agti is starting to lookbetter all the time
<fenrisx> The bios start up screen looked perfect..
<php6th> fenrisx: what is your TV res? 720p?
<fenrisx> 720p.. but the actual resolution isn't the exact 720p res.. it's 1366x768.
<chare> how do i know which version of a particular software is being installed.. thanks
<aedwards06> ....
<Flannel> chare: apt-cache policy package
<php6th> fenrisx: TV's cant reproduce the same resolution, 1366x768 is only for TV, for computer signal is always below 800x600   , many dumbs buys TV's thinking they will have the same resoution when they connect to computer, thats a scam from the manufactor
<brutus> hi..when i run gnome-obex-server in the terminal, it gives me some errors..i'm trying to make bluetooth work on my hp laptop..any help please?
<fprint> Can anyone  give me some tips for install device for ATI hd2400
<php6th> fenrisx: whats the brand and model?
<Flannel> !nickspam > COw_GenitSBY
<ubottu> COw_GenitSBY, please see my private message
<php6th> fprint: install ENVYNG
<fenrisx> Well.. I'm just running s-video out of the GeForce 6800GT into RCA video input on the TV.  I also have a DVI to HDMI cable I can use
<fenrisx> It's a Panasonic Viera .. don't know the exact model right off hand.
<fenrisx> it's about 2-3 years old
<rohan> in the past, ubuntu used to have the version number and release name in the default wallpapers. now the wallpapers are absolutely unbranded. why so?
<php6th> fenrisx: you will never get more than 800x600
<aedwards06> anyone?
<fenrisx> TC-26LX
<Flannel> rohan: Only the development versions had the numbers on them
<fprint> php6th, do it in the apt package.
<php6th> fprint yep
<aedwards06> no?
<Flannel> aedwards06: Yes
<brutus> any help on bluetooth setup please?i have an hp laptop..
<rohan> Flannel: no, i am talking about the 4.10, 5.04 etc releases. they had branding on wallpapers
<fprint> php6th, thanks,I'll try
<holycow> rohan: aesthetics.  osx doesnt do it, it seems to be the bar we must reach
<rohan> brutus: what's the problem?
<aedwards06> can you help me flannel?
<rohan> holycow: lol
<Flannel> rohan: No they didn't.
<rohan> Flannel: they definitely had "ubuntu" written
<Flannel> aedwards06: You could've bought any brand.  You might need to switch drivers though.
<brutus> rohan, i tried running gnome-obex-server in the shell..gave some errors
<fenrisx> Well.. I'm also curious why the bios stuff when the computer is loading looks perfect
<aedwards06> how do i know which ones?
<fenrisx> but the os looks awful
<brutus> rohan, i've installed gnome-bluetooth and bluez-utils
<aedwards06> its a newre nvidia than what ive got in here...im not really familar with ubuntu yet
<Flannel> rohan: "ubuntu" yes, but not version numbers nor code names.
<aedwards06> right now im usin NVIDIA accelerated drivers...will that work with the newer card?
<ubuntu> hey, i opened gparted in live cd, but it says all space is unallocated
<Flannel> aedwards06: Yes.
<rohan> Flannel: ah yes.. so now, why don't they have even "ubuntu" written/
<aedwards06> flannel: thanks
<Flannel> rohan: Not all of them did.  And, ask #ubuntu-artwork
<bullgard4> Does MusicBrainz have the blessing of the OpenSource Community?
<holycow> rohan: because its tacky?
<holycow> thats broughly equivalent to you tatooing your name on your forehead/
<Rat409> lol
<Flannel> bullgard4: Probably
<rohan> holycow: well, now that you say it, makes sense..
<owen1> when running virtualbox i get a messege about not being a member of vboxusers but at the /etc/group i see this line: vboxusers:x:116:oren  any idea?
<brutus> hcitool dev doesnt lits my bluetooth even though i have it..can someone help me here?
<Rat409> owen1: logout then in again?
<owen1> Rat409: ok.
<php6th> Flannel: hwo to enable coloring in Gvim ?
<rohan> php6th: edit your ~/.vimrc
<Flannel> php6th: :syntax on, and there's probably a GUI way too.
<php6th> oki
<varunn3> does anyone here use p2p streaming?
<rohan> php6th: i think the proper command is "set syn on" or "set syn"
<chris_> whats the name of the gtk development library package?
<CaptainMorgan> does pidgin as a chat client (IRC) allow for nick completions ? ie: TAB
<php6th> CaptainMorgan: yes i just did with pidgin
<varunn3> anyone use p2p streaming? what is t he linux version of sopcast and all that?
<Flannel> chris_: for which language?
<CaptainMorgan> php6th, thanks!
<Qubex> Hallo Ubuntu Mates :)
<Flannel> chris_: libgtk2.0-dev
<CoW_fs> cow_gennit
<chris_> thanks Flannel
<php6th> oh dammit... gvim colors are horrible
<Dillo_of_Faeo> varunn3: I thought sopcast was the linux version?
<php6th> oh fixed
<prince_jammys> php6th: set background=light  (or dark, perhaps. try both)
<trupheenix> i need help connecting to my wireless router whose ESSID is hidden. my network manager isn't working for wireless. my network is wpa encrypted. can anyone help me connect?
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how to fix the alsa bug?
<quentusrex> I hate the fact that if I open a website in firefox that plays music. I have to close all of firefox before I can open a movie... If I don't close firefox VLC can't play audio....
<varunn3> Dillo_of_Faeo, rofl i didn't realise they had linux versions
<varunn3> btw key logging etc, do you need protection for that in linux?
<php6th> quentusrex: is not a bug, you need to use the enviroment sound
<quentusrex> How do I set that up?
<php6th> quentusrex: alsamixer
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<php6th> gstreamer or something like that
<Qubex> Ok Ubottu
<Qubex> i will keep that in mind :)
<Qubex> Welcome back guys
<LSD|Ninja> trupheenix: your wireless card is set up and working otherwise?
<varunn3> lol
<varunn3> cool
<Qubex> i missed you :)
<quentusrex> php6th, how do I set it up?
<php6th> quentusrex: i dunno, it comes by default in ubuntu 8.04
<varunn3> what's the best way to watch live tv/sport in ubuntu?
<php6th> varunn3: flash player?
<varunn3> what sites?
<php6th> youtube?
<varunn3> that isn't live
<varunn3> lol
<Qubex> lol...
<Cocoabean> buy a tv
<varunn3> and china takes all the vids off utube nyway
<php6th> youtubelive.com ?
<Uplink> youporn.com x]
<Qubex> hmm that aint live sport
<php6th> what is china?
<Qubex> only porn :/
<Uplink> lol
<varunn3> yeah thats sport
<Cocoabean> porn is a spectator sport
<varunn3> haha
<Uplink> x]
<Qubex> lol xD
<Cocoabean> for me , at least
<varunn3> i dno about the spectator bit
<Dillo_of_Faeo> oh, dear.  This room just took a bad turn.
<varunn3> haha
<varunn3> yeah
<trupheenix> ﻿ i need help connecting to my wireless router whose ESSID is hidden. my network manager isn't working for wireless. my network is wpa encrypted. can anyone help me connect?
<Uplink> lol
<dav7> hi. were there two netsplits earlier, or just one?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> Have a good night everyone.
<varunn3> does the gnome calendar alert you automatically?
<Flannel> !language | Uplink, php6th, anyone else.
<ubottu> Uplink, php6th, anyone else.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<varunn3> one
<dav7> :S meep
<Uplink> Flannel, language?
<Flannel> Uplink: Topics
<php6th> wth i said nothing offensive!
<Cocoabean> haha
<Cocoabean> it didnt get mad at me
<Uplink> Flannel, oh lets keep it pg13 u mean?
<prince_jammys> php6th: stop that!
<php6th> stop what?
<dav7> not that I had to do anything with it, but I'm debugging my bot atm, and it didn't throw a user list the first time it joined... ugh, I may need to rewrite it :<
 * dav7 runs off
<Flannel> Uplink: little sister friendly, correct.
<varunn3> !language | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Uplink> lol varunn3
<Qubex> lol...
<Qubex> I'm 15... xD
 * varunn3 presents a medal to Qube
<Cocoabean> the internet will never be family friendly
<varunn3> y wld u want it to
 * Qubex Looking proud on varunn3
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cocoabean> i wish i started learning linux when i wwas 15
<php6th> im 9 and i can use ubuntu
<Uplink> same
<trupheenix> ﻿ i need help connecting to my wireless router whose ESSID is hidden. my network manager isn't working for wireless. my network is wpa encrypted. can anyone help me connect?
<Qubex> does #ubuntu also have a offtopic channel.... the danish ubuntu does 2
<Uplink> trupheenix, were u able to connect before?
<Flannel> Qubex: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<Qubex> Ok Ok... i will stop writing now :-) need to go to school anyway :) Thanks for the support guys... :)
<ubottu> Package digikam-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<Ayabara> hrmpf
<holycow> Ayabara: you need kde 4 repos
<Flannel> !away > Qubexy^AwaY
<ubottu> Qubexy^AwaY, please see my private message
<trupheenix> ﻿ i need help connecting to my wireless router whose ESSID is hidden. my network manager isn't working for wireless. my network is wpa encrypted. can anyone help me connect?
<Qubexy^AwaY> ah cool Flannel.... :)
<Ayabara> holycow: thanks
<varunn3> !away > varun3
<Cocoabean> dont hide your ssid trupheenix
<varunn3> !away > varunn3
<ubottu> varunn3, please see my private message
<Qubexy> Done :)
<trupheenix> Cocoabean Uplink: no i just recently stopped broadcasting my wireless id because i heard it's not a good idea
<Cocoabean> trupheenix:  it doesnt do you any good
<Cocoabean> trupheenix: any one who has the ability to hack your network
<Cocoabean> will not be abated by it being hidden
<Uplink> trupheenix, lol
<trupheenix> Cocoabean Uplink: i was broadcasting the ESSID before but i recently disabled it
<vopros> русо туристо еееззь?
<coton> is americas army free?
<Cocoabean> trupheenix: as long as you're using WPA and you're not using a common ESSID you are fine
<Cocoabean> coton yes it is
<Uplink> trupheenix, wanna enable it back up? =]
<coton> awesome
<Flannel> !ru | vopros
<ubottu> vopros: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cocoabean> trupheenix:  just make it unhidden and safe yourself the trouble, hiding it is worthless, it will still respond ot probes
<php6th> wifi aint good for live HD streams
<Uplink> Cocoabean is right... beacons still picked up :)
<trupheenix> Cocoabean Uplink: i disabled it because recently some terrorists in Navi Mumbai used one of my colleagues home wifi and the poor dude was hauled up by the cops.
<Cocoabean> trupheenix tell your friends not to use WEP
<Uplink> trupheenix, he prob had it with no protection
<php6th> what is the coolest ever ever backup software for Ubuntu??
<Flannel> !backup | php6th
<trupheenix> Cocoabean Uplink: he did. they hacked into it.
<ubottu> php6th: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holycow> git
<Dillo_of_Faeo> php6th:  copy -> paste
<Dillo_of_Faeo> lol
<Cocoabean> trupheenix as long as you use WPA with a solid password you are fine, what kind of encryption did your friend use
<trupheenix> Cocoabean: he was using WPA
<gnomefreak> anyone know where he system beep setting is?
<Cocoabean> well, trupheenix he probably had his essid set to 'linksys'
<gnomefreak> s/he/the
<Cocoabean> and his password was a dictionary word
<Uplink> trupheenix, might wanna work on the password then... plus, u need to be checking loggs every now and then
<BSOD> How do I use the autocompletion feature in Geany?
<Uplink> yea most likely
<trupheenix> Cocoabean: he didn't have the MAC filter on though.
<Cocoabean> trupheenix: if they could bruteforce yoru friends WPA, your hidden crap is wortheless, MAC filter is worthless
<Uplink> lol true
<Cocoabean> sudo ifconfig ether 'trupheenix 's mac address'
<trupheenix> Cocoabean Uplink: how will they find out my mac address?
<Cocoabean> it broadcasts it
<Cocoabean> to your AP
<Cocoabean> and they sniff it
<Uplink> trupheenix, yup =]
<trupheenix> Uplink Cocoabean: shucks! THAT SUCKS!!!
<Cocoabean> trupheenix: its no biggie
<Uplink> trupheenix, i have WPA2
<Uplink> and so far that i've tried, i havent been able to crack WPA2...
<Cocoabean> heres what you need to do trupheenix , set your ESSID to something unusual, like your IRC handle, and make sure your password is nto something that would be in a dictionary
<Cocoabean> WPA is crackable only in the right conditions
<Cocoabean> realistically it is uncrackable if you just have an uncommon SSID and a long random password
<Uplink> Cocoabean, u mean his password should be something NOT in the dictionary
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to define a custom hotkey in gnome. I've set global_keybinding > run_command_1 to <ctrl>Space    and keybinding_commands > command_1 to  touch path/to/file   in gconf-editor but it isn't working.
<Cocoabean> Uplink, isnt that what i said
<Cocoabean> with a type
<Uplink> u said is into something that would be in a dictionary
<trupheenix> Uplink Cocoabean: ok i gotcha. let me try. wpa_supplicant works with WPA2 i hope? i'm not able to use network manager on Hardy
<Finnish_> MY BAND!!!
<Uplink> trupheenix, it works for me? :]
<Cocoabean> First, unhide your SSID trupheenix , it wont help you
<Finnish_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MFohpIQsuc
<php6th> how to check for hard disk errors?
<holycow> the name of your ssid is irrelevant
<trupheenix> Uplink Cocoabean: ok thx. let me set it up. logging out...
<Cocoabean> thats is not true holycow
<Cocoabean> your SSID name is incorporated into the hash
<holycow> all that matters is the type of encryhption and length of key
<Uplink> trupheenix, np dude =] btw. why logging out?
<cvd-pr> Here there
<Cocoabean> so if its a common name, you can download pre-hashed keys
<trupheenix> Uplink: because i'm bringing down my router
<trupheenix> :)
<holycow> make you key longer than 30 characters and therwe isnt a system on eaarththat can bruteforceit
<cvd-pr> I already have all the open java ones, but ubuntu-update manager want to install the restricted ones.   Why?
<Cocoabean> holycow, making your SSID obscure will help if you have a shitty password, but it is not necessary, it is incorporated into the hash though
<error404notfound> I have a router connected at my usb port, I want to use my laptop as a bridge for a windows machine via my ethernet port. how do I do it? I tried setting the gateway of my ethernet adapter to be the address of the usb connection, but the ethernet card never gets an address, plus the remote system shows limited or no connectivity...
<cvd-pr> I already have all the open java ones, but ubuntu-update manager want to install the restricted ones.   Why?
<Flannel> !ics | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dillo_of_Faeo> My SSID is the first paragraph of Moby Dick
<Dillo_of_Faeo> oh, wait...
<Dillo_of_Faeo> dang.
<cvd-pr> any help
<Cocoabean> mine is Cocoabean, come find me
<holycow> Cocoabean: i didnt know that i will haveto look it up, thx
<Cocoabean> holycow check out the Church of Wifi's cowpatty tool
<cvd-pr> Hello
<cvd-pr> cheese
<Flannel> !repeat | cvd-pr
<ubottu> cvd-pr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joot> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kingspade> Hi, im have a minor problem with my ati 9600se card, this is a fress install of ubuntu 8.04 and the problem is random freezes. Now, ubuntu is updated and I've been reading forums about the random freeze issues with ati cards.However, I would rather switch from the default drivers ubuntu uses for the ati card, to the vesa opensource drivers, How would i be able to do it?
<zzyip> Hi
<cvd-pr> Ok, but its more easy to say "sorry we don t lnow
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Would you prefer 1200 people saying "I don't know"?
<Cocoabean> ^
<cvd-pr> :-)
<Cocoabean> cvd-pr, what are you trying to do
<Cocoabean> your question wasnt clear
<beastie> Kingspade, you just want to use the vesa drivers?
<chazco> Hi... my laptop has a wifi card unsupported by Ubuntu (its a Realtek 8187se). I tried compiled a driver that was made available, but its very unreliable. Is it worth trying to use ndiswrapper?
<Cocoabean> beastie in da house
<cvd-pr> ubuntu manager want to install the restricted java ones
<uwe> Hello guys
<Cocoabean> Chazco, give it up, buy a new card
<cvd-pr> but i already have the open ones
<Cocoabean> ndiswrapper is total crap IMO
<Kingspade> beastie: yes, if it will stop the random freeze issue!, yes.
<Cocoabean> cvd-pr, is it messing shit up
<holycow> Kingspade: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chazco> Cocoabean - Not much choice other than stick with Windows then
<Cocoabean> just buy a card, they're cheap
<Cocoabean> i had to do it
<Flannel> !language | Cocoabean
<ubottu> Cocoabean: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<beastie> ndiswrapper has a gui now doesn't it?
<Oprtz> ﻿can i install Mobile Internet Device (MID) in ubuntu 8.04? OR is it a seperate Operating System ? thnks
<ianliu_88> I added a mime xml file to /usr/share/mime/packages and "sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime" but it seems that the file "/usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml" is not updated. I had to add my mime type manually on the file. Any advice on this?
<Cocoabean> Flannel | !funpolice
<cvd-pr> any whey to dont show the retricted ones form the updatemanager?
<Cocoabean> i use apt-get in the terminal
<Flannel> Cocoabean: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic to goof around, but you need to watch your language there too.
<Cocoabean> im helping people
<Cocoabean> not being mr police man
<Cocoabean> cvd-pr is it casuing problems
<mehul_yadav> hey guys
<truthillusion> hello, was reading through forums and someone seemed to have the same problem as i and was pointed here, maybe you guys can help?
<mehul_yadav> have some problems with the wi-fi with my hp laptop
<Dillo_of_Faeo> truthillusion: what's up?
<Flannel> cvd-pr: If you don't have them installed, they won't be shown.  So, remove them
<cvd-pr> Cocoabean,  no but if i do an update  the restricted ones are gonna be downloaded automatically
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  how
<mehul_yadav> any help?
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Open up a package manager (synaptic) and remove them
<Cocoabean> Flannel is right
<holycow> what seems t4o me the prob truthillusion
<Cocoabean> but if apt is installing them, you probably need them cvd-pr
<cvd-pr> Flannel, o dont have them in synaptic
<Oprtz> ﻿can i install Mobile Internet Device (MID) in ubuntu 8.04? OR is it a seperate Operating System ? thnks
<Flannel> cvd-pr: If you don't have them installed, they won't have updates in update-manager
<Flannel> cvd-pr: update-manager should tell you the exact package name, what is it?
<Deejay> Hello all! Help soughted in setting up Bluetooth dongle
<Deejay> and then bluetooth stereo headphones
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  java-bin-6 etc....
<truthillusion> trying to run ventrilo 3.0.1 on wine, get "Failed to get encoder for specified Codec.Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 44 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec."
<mehul_yadav> can anyone help me with the d wi-fi
<cvd-pr> Flannel, distributionupdates
<Flannel> cvd-pr: alright pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin"
<error404notfound> Flannel: thanks, that worked...
<bazhang> mehul_yadav, what chipset
<cvd-pr> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m7104918d
<Flannel> cvd-pr: alright, and then pastebin this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<cvd-pr> Flannel, then
<cvd-pr> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m7f7aba74
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Ah, sorry.  Close update-manager first.
<Flannel> cvd-pr: (and any other package managers: synaptic, etc)
<cvd-pr> Flannel, ok  http://pastebin.com/m73f0f2b
<Deejay> .
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Ah, it wants to install those new.  Hmm, ok, we can see which package wants them by seeing which package is held back with this command: sudo apt-get --simulate upgrade
<php6th> whats the coolets torrent client ever ever for ubuntu?
<Flannel> !best | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<truthillusion> i assume no one else has the same problem as i?
<php6th> who said best?
<Flannel> php6th: s/best/coolest/ same thing.
<Cocoabean> Flannel are you a sed fan
<php6th> whats an terrific torrent client ever ever for ubuntu?
<Flannel> php6th: please stop.
<allu1> how do i get this fix [48a7de20][register]: ERROR: configure your firewall/nat to let trough udp on port 8303.
<eike> Hi, I have a Asus P5E-V HDMI and a 3Com Gigabit-Switch. The LAN-Adapter is a onboard Atheros L1 PCIe Gb LAN controller. So Switch and LAN-Adapter are gigabit-capable, but I only get a 100MBb/s-connection. Is there anything I can do?
<Cocoabean> allu1 you need to forward ports on your router/firewall
<acuster> hey all, I seem to have an rsa key ( in .ssh/id_rsa) which I don't remember generating. Does Ubuntu generate such a key by default?
<jimcooncat> eike: how's your cable?
<Flannel> Cocoabean: No person in their right mind wouldn't be a sed fan.
<Cocoabean> Flannel i love sed and awk, ppl give me greif for it though
<allu1> cocoabean:how?
<error404notfound> Flannel: suppose I follow the first method and add it using iptables, but them I want to be done by dnsmasq, but now it give socket error, as the subnet I want to be used with dnsmasq is already in use, how to I reset the iptables things
<Cocoabean> allu1
<eike> the cable is fine
<php6th> dang, since when we have that Microsoft attitude here?
<Crixalis> .
<eike> works for my notebook
<Cocoabean> allu1 are you running a router or like a software firewall on your linux bo
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  how can i select all the text at once?   http://pastebin.com/m30cce33c
<Flannel> php6th: Please don't poll the channel, that factoid explains what to do to get answers to such questions.
<allu1> cocoabean: i don't know i sost installed xubuntu
<php6th> not polling... just im trying to install something that works
<Cocoabean> ok, well allu1 i dont think the firewall is enabled by default in xubuntu, but i may be wrong, do you use a router to connect to the internet
<Flannel> cvd-pr: er.... thats ... interesting
<eike> jimcooncat: my cable is fine, works for my notebook, but let me test the cable actually connected to my notebook again
<Flannel> !torrent | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Dillo_of_Faeo> why would "iwconfig" return only "lo" and "eth0" but no "ath0" or wifi0?
<Gumby> does anyone here know a way to auto login a user without using a display manager?  I want to auto login a user and have fluxbox start and then mythtv
<allu1> cocoabean:is there sost some command to fix this ?
<Uplink> shame uTorrent is not available for linux =[
<ivan_> hi to everyone! Help me with advice please.. Wich
<jimcooncat> eike: that's good so we can narrow down the cause to the nic
<Cocoabean> allu1 no you need to change settings on your router
<allu1> cocoabean i only use modenm
<ivan_> hi to everyone! Help me with advice please.. Which firewall is good for linux?!
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  any problem?
<Cocoabean> allu1, then you need to edit firewall rules
<allu1> hoew
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Its odd at any rate.  Let me take a look at the versions for a smidge.
<Gumby> Dillo_of_Faeo: possibly because the iw interface is not "up"
<ivan_> hi to everyone! Help me with advice please.. Which firewall is good for linux?!
<php6th> wow Azareus the ever ever.. cool, thanks
<Cocoabean> allu1 hold on a second
<allu1> okj
<ivan_> hi to everyone! Help me with advice please.. Which firewall is good for linux?!
<Uplink> ivan_, firewall for linux? =|
<Flannel> !firewall | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jimcooncat> ivan_: we heard you
<Uplink> lol
<msegeya> HI,  I  have  just  installed ubuntu ultimate  1.7 on my PC but the problem is that i dont see /know where the option for the wireless network is?can anybody help please!
<php6th> ivan_: iptables
<Crixalis> Can some one suggest me some good online resource pages to learn more about GNU/LINUX - as in -  the strtucture of the OS - boot processes - optimization and maintain activities - administration et all
<Flannel> msegeya: We don't support the "Ultimate" Edition here.  You should ask in their forums.
<jim> does ubuntu have ipmasq?
<jimcooncat> ivan_: ufw may be a good start to learning / using iptables
<msegeya> thanx
<Cocoabean> allu1 im trying to find out what firewall xubuntu comes with
<ivan_> thnks to all.. i'm completely new in linux.. :)
<php6th> is it possible to convert Ubuntu to debian?
<jim> Crixalis: you want to do sysad work?
<Dr_willis> php6th,  i think it would be better to just backup configs/data and reinstall debian.
<allu1> cocoabean:ok
<php6th> Dr_willis: but i want all the pansy flower stuff i have with Ubuntu , on Debian
<jimcooncat> ivan_: enabling a firewall may not be necessary if you're not exposing your computer as a web host or sharing your connection
<Crixalis> Well I am just starting with Linux - first want to understand the box and optimize my own system - then comes sysadmin of servers and networks
<allu1> cocoabean:it could be same as ubuntu
<Dr_willis> php6th,  sorry to hear that.. :) time to make some decisions i guess..
<Cocoabean> allu1: my ubuntu installations never had active firewalls out of the box
<php6th> Dr_willis: im a debian user, just i feel to spoiled with ubuntu
<allu1> cocoabean:ok
<jim> php6th: you could compile the ubuntu packages on a debian machine without too much trouble... but beware... knowing the compiler and knowing c are good things in that realm so you can take care of your own problems as they come up
<cvd-pr> :-(
<BSOD> how do i use tag completion in geany
<Cocoabean> allu1 i think it comes with ufw (user friendly firewall)
<allu1> cocoabean:ok
<XiXaQ> I have installed compizconfig-settings-manager, and there I have an option to use a widget layer? Where do I get those widgets?
<BSOD> Anyone use geany here???
<Derander> XiXaQ, screenlets will work.
<Dr_willis> BSOD,  i use it at times.. but not the tags feature.
<php6th> yeny?
<Cocoabean> its just a front end for iptables allu1, was the port 8093, i cant scroll up that far
<XiXaQ> Derander, I get them from synaptic in other words?
<Derander> XiXaQ, I believe screenlets has a package in aptitude, but the screenlets themselves are python apps you'll have to find on your own.
<Derander> (some may also have packages)
<allu1> cocoabean:wheres iptables
<Flannel> cvd-pr: I have no idea why it wants to install those packages.  It really shouldn't.
<error404notfound> Flannel: I tried your link and used the iptables method. Now I installed dnsmasq, and when I want to restart dnsmasq, I get: http://pastebin.com/m7768b864, may be coz eth0 is still binded using iptables...
<XiXaQ> Derander, I see. Are screenlets the only things I can use, or are there others?
<Cocoabean> allu1, which port was it telling you was not accessible
<Derander> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<XiXaQ> kewl! :)
<ivan_> jimcooncat: Thank you!
<Derander> :-)
<allu1> ERROR: configure your firewall/nat to let trough udp on port 8303.
<beastie> you can use google widgets too if i'm not mistaken
<jimcooncat> ivan_: what'd I do?
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  its under Distribution Updates :-(
<Dr_willis> beastie,  im using them now. :)  not that they are much of them worth using.
<Cocoabean> ok issue this command allu1 'sudo ufw allow 8303/udp"
<beastie> hehe
<Cocoabean> allu1, then if it gives you no error message, try connecting to whatever it was that you were tyring to connect to again
<error404notfound> anyone?
<Uplink> google?
<ozzie212> what's a good torrent site
<Dr_willis> ozzie212,  depends on your needs. there are 'review' sites of 'top 10 torrent search sites' out there on google.
<dexter> i tried the ubuntu forums..but i couldnt get the sound working..can anyone help
<Uplink> isnt ozzie212 offtopic?
<Derander> dexter, explain/
<Derander> dexter, ?*
<pentarex> can anyone help me with hard disk problem pls
<Cocoabean> allu1, any luck?
<Uplink> pentarex, whats the problem
<allu1> now it stopped trying to run program that needed it
<php6th> anyone tried this http://www.go2linux.org/Looking-glass-on-debian-Etch  ??
<Cocoabean> what program needed it allu1
<allu1> and says port might be alredy use
<allu1> teewrolds_srv
<pentarex> Uplink: i have HDD 60 gb i separate it 10 gb for ubuntu and 50 gb for personal stuff but now i can only see the 10 gb partition the other is some kind of invisible
<XiXaQ> Derander, I do have to install the screenlets-package, right?
<Cocoabean> well you can disable the whole firewall and try your luck with that allu1
<allu1> : couldn't open socket. port might already be in use
<Derander> XiXaQ, yes
<Uplink> pentarex, those "separations" are called partitions. and what program are u using to see the partitions?
<dexter> Derander; i do not hear any sound on my hardy...
<Cocoabean> allu1 'sudo ufw disable' will bring down your firewall
<Derander> dexter, none at all?
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/6258/udpatebc4.jpg
<Derander> dexter, can you open up a terminal and type 'alsamixer' for me?
<allu1> how can i get it back
<Cocoabean> 'sudo ufw enable'
<allu1> i ask first before i try :)
<allu1> ty
<Flannel> cvd-pr: No, I believe its there, since its in the cli version.  As to why... I'm still trying to figure out.
<pentarex> Uplink: pf on the top of the screen called PLACES ---> computer
<pentarex> Uplink: i am new to linux
<dexter> derander; done
<Derander> dexter: do you see any vertical bars?
<Cocoabean> honestly though allu1, linux is pretty safe , you culd live w/o a firewall if you arent running lots of server type services
<allu1> no help
<owen1_> i have a base ubuntu os in my vbox. how can i replicate it so i can use this as a base for other vbox machines?
<Uplink> pentarex, yea dont worry dude... open terminal and type fdisk -l
<dexter> Derander; ya i do see some colourful bars
<Cocoabean> do you get that same error message about the ports allu1, whats your error message
<allu1> i try restart be back soon
<Cocoabean> ok
<Derander> dexter, alright.  look for ones labeled 'master', 'pcm', 'front', -- check if they have two ms underneath
<alistair> Help: cant find in help how to format a dvdrw - any advice accepted thanks
<allu1> cocoabean: couldn't open socket. port might already be in use
<Cocoabean> are you running two instances of the program
<allu1> what you mean?
<Cocoabean> like, are two copies of the same program running
<Cocoabean> and competing for the port
<Flannel> cvd-pr: what version of apt-get do you have? (apt-cache policy apt-get)
<Slart> Is there a way to make my computer run a custom script when the screensaver starts and stops?
<dexter> Derander; yes i do see the labels.. but i didnt  understand wat u said "beneath them"
<allu1> might be
<Cocoabean> allu1, also, you might need to run the program with root priveleges for it to make connections
<Cocoabean> im not sure what exactly ur running though
<pentarex> Uplink: aa fdisk -l in the terminal nothing happens ( l - L ) right
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  Unable to locate package apt-get
<Derander> dexter: you see vertical bars.  they are red at the top, green at the bottom (I think) - they have their names underneath and they should have some sort of numerical label OR an 'm' as well
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Sorry, apt
<error404notfound> anyone? any anyone?
<Derander> dexter, sorry, I don't have access to a linux computer right now - this is from memory.
<alistair> Help: format DVDRW would have thought that context menu on drive would offer format???
<allu1> no help whit using root
<Cocoabean> make sure you kill the other instances of the program
<Cocoabean> if any are running
<cvd-pr> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m38737e99
<Uplink> pentarex, my bad... u need smartools for that... u dont have that application installed.
<Derander> dexter, ah, I mis-communicated.
<php6th> Flannel: do you get paid to come here?
<pentarex> Uplink: sudo apt-get update ?
<Derander> dexter, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alsamixer.png -- look at the picture.  check to see if you have any 'm's like there are underneath the master bar
<Derander> dexter, 'master m' bar
<pentarex> Uplink: nope is not that :)
<allu1> i think something is wrong
<allu1> it shoes agen ERROR: configure your firewall/nat to let trough udp on port 8303.
<Cocoabean> you did that allu1
<Cocoabean> and if your firewall is down it shouldnt matter
<Uplink> pentarex, you should have 3 paritions... dev. ext and swap
<allu1> i killed all teeworlds_srv named
<cvd-pr> is hibernate in ubuntu working?, when i want to suspend or hibernate is just lock the screen
<Derander> cvd-pr, hibernate works depending on your hardware, it varies a lot.
<allu1> i did what?
<Uplink> pentarex, type this "sudo fdisk -l"
<Cocoabean> you allowed that port to make connections allu1
<pentarex> Uplink: i dont know when i install ubuntu ask me how many partitions i want :)
<pentarex> Uplink: ?
<Uplink> pentarex, type this "sudo fdisk -l"
<pentarex> wth happens
<dexter> Derander; yes i m checking the site
<dexter> derander; for master its 100
<dexter> Derander; for PCM and front its like this 100<>100
<Uplink> no quotations
<TheDude> Hi guys, I have a problem installing ubuntu: I have created 2 partitions (30GB ubuntu partition, 280 GB unpartitioned space and 4 GB swap)... every time I try to install it tells me: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) failed  No matter what I do I can't make a partition there...
<Derander> dexter, alright, your sound is not muted.
<allu1> yes i inputted ﻿sudo ufw disable
<pentarex> Uplink: 10-4
<dexter> Derander; wat next then
<Uplink> pentarex, see ur paritions now?
<Derander> dexter, this is beyond my level of expertise - figure out what kind of sound card you have and  then google 'soundcardname ubuntu no sound'
<pentarex> Uplink: w8
<Derander> dexter, sorry I can't help you more :-(
<dexter> Derander; thanq dude.....4 trying 2 help me
<php6th> whats the ever ever player for IPTV?
<UltraNav> Hi guys, having a full backup of a machine, how can I see which packages were installed ?
<pentarex> Uplink: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38162/
<randomnr> hi! does anybody know a programm with which I can extract icons from exe files?
<afallenhope> hey is there a reason why I can't access my Virtual Terminals (tty0 ) by CTRL + ALT F1-F6 I just get a black screen. When I use the LiveCD I'm able to. I've done the frame buffer fix.. and still doesn't work
<Cocoabean> randomnr: on windows , reshack
<Derander> afallenhope: gutsty/hardy?
<randomnr> Cocoabean: yes, but it would be good if there is a program for linux ;)
<afallenhope> Derander, hardy
<Cocoabean> randomnr: why do you have .exe files on linux
<Derander> afallenhope, ah, I don't know then - I've only dealt with it in gusty
<afallenhope> randomnr, there are no exe files on linux
<Uplink> pentarex, there u go. all ur partitions there =)
<afallenhope> Derander, I think it'd be the same.. wouldn't?
<afallenhope> it*
<Derander> afallenhope, did you have to mess around with blacklisting?
<Derander> afallenhope, with the framebuffer fix?
<php6th> is ubuntu going to copy windoze 2010?
<pentarex> Uplink: nice but how to save information there like songs and documents
<afallenhope> Derander, yeah. I black listed a few modules..
<Flannel> cvd-pr: You have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, which depends on sun java.
<Derander> afallenhope, ah, then that is exactly what I did.
<TheDude> Hi all, I have a problem installing ubuntu: I have created 2 partitions (30GB ubuntu partition, 280 GB unpartitioned space and 4 GB swap)... every time I try to install it tells me: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) failed"  It just won't let me partition the space at all...
<cvd-pr> Derander,  but its work flawless in windows
<pentarex> Uplink: with 4 words how to use it
<randomnr> afallenhope: yes, there ARE exe files on linux. I have downloaded one where I want to extract the icon
<Uplink> pentarex, ok there is a home partition, root and swap
<Flannel> cvd-pr: How you got it installed, without installing sun java escapes me, but that's whats bringing it in
<Derander> afallenhope, did you  add a flag to your grub menu?
<Marvin-TMDR> Heys
<afallenhope> Derander, yeah.
<prince_jammys> php6th: the other way around. ;)  quit trolling.
<Derander> afallenhope, bah, you've got me :-9
<dexter> can anyone help me with my sound on hardy
<Derander> cvd-pr, eh?
<Cocoabean> randomnr: what program is it, the .exe
<cvd-pr> Derander,  what?
<i2adoo> Guys I am on an internet connection that I have lost the WEP for. Ubuntu keeps it stored somewhere or something because it automatically connects everytime. Is there any place I can find the WEP key to this acess point?
<php6th> prince_jammys: what do you use to watch IPTV?
<Derander> [01:42] <cvd-pr> Derander,  but its work flawless in windows
<afallenhope> randomnr, no. you're probably just using WINE.
<havocstorm> hey guys
<Initial_M> @dexter are you from the Phil?
<prince_jammys> php6th: i don't. should i?
<Uplink> pentarex, rule #1: linux doesnt work like windows
<cvd-pr> Derander, sorry hibernate and suspend always work in windows
<Marvin-TMDR> It doesn't!? Oh my, but it should!
<havocstorm> can anyone recommend a good program in ubuntu that's like onenote besides basketnotes?
<php6th> prince_jammys: you dont have iptv?
<Marvin-TMDR> XD
<Flannel> cvd-pr: And, you also seem to have the intrepid version of that, as well.
<Derander> cvd-pr, right, but you have to have the proper kernel modules
<Cocoabean> Uplink, windows doesnt work
<dexter> Initial_M; which Phil r u talkin abt
<prince_jammys> php6th: i don't, no.
<UltraNav> Marvin-TMDR:  use windows instead
<Uplink> Cocoabean, lol word mate
<Marvin-TMDR> Ultra, I'm not crazy...
<cvd-pr> Derander,  windows always have the proper kernel modules?
<pentarex> Uplink: i can see that its very hard for me right now
<hbcm>                                         
<hbcm>                     aw,
<hbcm>                    jQWm,
<hbcm>                    QWWW(
<hbcm>                   =QQQD
<FloodBot1> hbcm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<php6th> prince_jammys: ok.. ; anybody who lives in the 1st world?
<Uplink> pentarex, i was new to linux 5 months ago
<afallenhope> !paste hbcm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste hbcm
<Derander> cvd-pr, things are designed to work with linux, linux has to design itself to work with things
<afallenhope> !paste|  hbcm
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  intrepid version?
<ubottu> hbcm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> php6th: i live in new york city, baby, where are you?
<Uplink> now i know how to privilege escalate and BoF
<Derander> cvd-pr, the first "linux" in that sentence should be "windows"
<Flannel> cvd-pr: Maybe not.  Can you apt-cache policy ubuntu-restrited-extras ?
<Flannel> prince_jammys: Please stop
<allu1> cocoabean: Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<allu1> soes this mean that i have to restart?
<php6th> how to watch IPTV on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Flannel: ok.
<pentarex> Uplink: i have to get some book for linux to study :d
<prince_jammys> php6th: i thought so.
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  apt-cache policy ubuntu-restrited-extras
<Cocoabean> allu1, leave it disabled if it is
<cvd-pr> Flannel,   Unable to locate package ubuntu-restrited-extras
<Flannel> cvd-pr: restricted, sorry
<Uplink> pentarex, books suck! experiment with linux dude... just mess around with it like u did with windows
<Cocoabean> allu1, try connecting to that world srv or w.e
<allu1> cocoabean:how?
<pentarex> Uplink: when i experiment with windows i reinstalled it 100000 times :D but i will 10nx for the advice
<Cocoabean> allu1, i mean run that program that was giving you the error about ports
<Derander> pentarex, stick your home folders onto a partition, everything else onto another partition.  that way you can reinstall without losing your files ;-)
<Uplink> pentarex, well if u mess with ubuntu and do something u dont like we are here to help... and of course, u can boot live CD and repair linux ;]
<pentarex> Derander: we are just talking i am new to linux.... how to do that
<allu1> cocoabean: i tried alredy gives still that port error
<Derander> pentarex, do you know how to make partitions?
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  uninstall  the ubuntu-resctricted? and then install the mp3 etcc manual individual?
<pentarex> Derander: only when install ubuntu
<Uplink> Derander, for some reason he doesnt have a swap partition =/
<Derander> pentarex, hit alt+f2 then type in 'gksudo gparted'
<php6th> does totem player has iptv support/
<Derander> uplink: hah
<Derander> uplink: Ubuntu shouldn't let you do that..
<Flannel> cvd-pr: What?  No, you don't need to remove each piece of it.  Just the package itself.
<allu1> cocabea:i restart now see you soon
<Uplink> Derander, look at this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38162/
<Marvin-TMDR> Say what? I will tell it what it should and should not let me do...
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  i now but then if i want mp3 suport?
<Derander> Uplink, impressive..
<Flannel> cvd-pr: removing ubuntu-restricted-extras won't remove any support
<alistair> prince_jammys, r u still here?
<prince_jammys> alistair: i am
<Uplink> Derander, shouldnt say Linux swap / Solaris under System?
<pentarex> Derander: yeap thats my hdd :P but when i click alt + f2 and gksudo gparted nothing happens
<Derander> pentarex, did you hit return?
<Uplink> lol
<Derander> Uplink: something should be there
<alistair> prince_jammys, gr8. Sri I came back and lost those commands you gave me for the desktop change to KDE can u pse repeat?
<Ben511> Hi all, can anyone help me with Hardy AMD64 software RAID5 issue?
<prince_jammys> alistair: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cvd-pr> Flannel,  yes java-6 is goone
<pentarex> Derander: no why
<Derander> pentarex, you need to :-)
<Cocoabean> alistair: wait!!!
<Uplink> why does he need to?
<BSOD> How do I change the launcher icon?
<Cocoabean> alistair: use aptitude, it makes it easier to uninstall later
<Derander> Uplink, otherwise the command doesn't run
<pentarex> Derander: when i click alt+f2 its run application starts
<Derander> pentarex, that is a partitioning application.
<prince_jammys> alistair: yeah do that. sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Uplink> Derander, i ment why does he need to make any other partitions?
<pentarex> Derander: but nothing happens
<Ean> Hi all! I have a problem with WC3. When I play in OpenGl mode I can't "tab-out and in", if I do that all textures get messed up. But if i don't play in OpenGl mode I can't use the startcommand "-fullscreen -width 1920 -height 1200" Thanks. I have tries different versions of wine... :(
<Uplink> meant*
<Derander> Uplink, if he wants to create a seperate home partition
<Cocoabean> aptitude has better metapackage handling
<Uplink> Derander, he has one?
<Cocoabean> i had to get rid of KDE and it was a real pain
<Derander> Uplink, He does?
<Cocoabean> i used apt-get
<php6th> im so hot
<pentarex> Derander: i g2g man 10nx for now i will be back later
<alistair> Cocoabean, OK tk u.
<Derander> pentarex, See you
<pentarex> Uplink: 10nk u 2
<Uplink> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38162/ <---- thats pentarex HDD Partitions
<prince_jammys> Cocoabean: yeah, aptitude is good. it's what i use. i only say apt-get here just to be consistent with the channel.
<Derander> Uplink, oh, sorry, wasn't paying attention :-P
<Uplink> pentarex, dont listen to Derander. LoL
<Cocoabean> yea i use apt-get but, i thought id potentially save someoen alot of trouble later on
<alistair> Guys I cant find anywhere (help or forum) how to format dvd/cd rw??
<i2adoo> Where does Ubuntu store it's WEP acess keys?
<php6th> alistair: use brasero
<alistair> php6th, OK
<lalalla> help
<karuna_bdc> umm, I just set the mount options to auto using the gnome manager and now when i try click on my drives to mount from the places menu it says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<Derander> lalalla, with what?
<Marvin-TMDR> i2adoo, Try Edit Wireless Networks
<alistair> Seems very odd that format is not integrated into File Explorer
<allup> cocoabean: now i noticed it says  the master server reports that clients can not connect to this server.
<allup>  before pert error
<Marvin-TMDR> Found by right clicking the two comp image.
<Kira> how do I get aptitude to show the installation location of a package at the command line?
<alistair> Only format floppy is
<allup> *pert=port
<lalalla> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Cocoabean> allup are you running a server
<Derander> alistair, what do you mean by 'format'?
<Uplink> lol
<allup> i try
<lalalla> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<allup> but its seeming to fail everytime
<alistair> Derander, you have to format an RW medium b4 use
<i2adoo> ﻿Marvin-TMDR where do I find that?
<php6th> Ubuntu is not free
<Derander> alistair, you do not have to format cds
<Cocoabean> allup what kind of server is it
<lalalla> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<allup> teeworlds server
<alistair> Derander, not cds, cd RW
<Derander> alistair, you are planning to burn something?
<php6th> alistair: use brasero!!!!@#!@
<alistair> php6th,  heard you and will do, making comment only tks for info
<karuna_bdc> umm, I just set the mount options to auto using the gnome manager and now when i try click on my drives to mount from the places menu it says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<Derander> alistair, I have never manually formatted a cd before - if you're going to burn something whatever program you're using should do it for you
<php6th> alistair: wich file explorer?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿umm, I just set the mount options to auto using the gnome manager and now when i try click on my drives to mount from the places menu it says invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume???
<Cocoabean> allup if youre firewall is disabled there should be no reason clients cannot connect
<allup> cocoabean: i found some  help
<allup> http://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=SettingUpAServer
<Cocoabean> yea i found that link too
<Cocoabean> look at the first line, its your same problem
<alistair> Guys actually Linux uses different syntax its called 'blanking' cheers
<Cocoabean> but you ave no router
<cvd-pr> firestarter i just a gui?
<Derander> alistair, glad you found it
<zcat[1]> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cocoabean> your isp could be blocking it allup
<allup> cocoabean:isp?
<php6th> who needs firewalls, i trust everybody
<Cocoabean> internet service provider
<Uplink> =]
<alistair> Help: next big Q - say one makes a major change to system hardware config eg add a new video driver and the wheels fall off. Whats Linux-speek for WinXP system restore please?
<allup> !isp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isp
<zcat[1]> Most home users are beind NAT which is quite sufficient as a firewall anyhow..
<Cocoabean> isp = internet service provider
<php6th> alistair: Norton ghost for Ubuntu deluxe Version.14
<allup> ok
<allup> i gotto go eat brb
<php6th> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<alistair> php6th, no thats too major, all thats needed is to restore some settings back as before (besides I hate Norton)
<karuna_bdc> how come my hard drives are being noted as sda1 instead of hda1?
<prince_jammys> alistair: you can save backups of whatever files you edit, or reconfigure the relevant package, or uninstall the old drivers... it varies depending on what you did. generally, these things aren't a problem.
<php6th> alistair: settings? whats that
<alistair> Isnt there something in terminal that you can tell it to revert to previous settings on last session?
<php6th> alistair: apt-restore previous-state 04
<php6th> something like that?
<prince_jammys> php6th: are you making stuff up?
<alistair> php6th, so on boot I type 'apt-restore previous-state 04' is that correct?
<Flannel> Kira: because thats how the new kernel does it.  Don't worry, thats supposed to happen
<php6th> alistair: no thats not correct, jsut im getting your idea
<MikeSeth> oh lawd apt-restore
<maor> is there anyway to remote shutdown winPC via smb?
<php6th> alistair: there is no such thing
<php6th> alistair: you cant restore states... switch to IMac i heard they have a pansy flower restore system
<jim> if you say pansy, flower is assumed :)
<alistair> php6th, OK I have backed up using Simple Backup Config. But seems a bit after the fact if you cannot get back to desktop
<tavi> hy
<alistair> I wrote my own backup software for winxp but its not designed for after the fact either.
<jim> what is apt-restore?
<alistair> jim he was joking
<prince_jammys> jim: two random words connected by a hyphen
<jim> so it doesn't exist
<jim> ok cool
<alistair> nah
<prince_jammys> jim: correct
<zcat[1]> surprise! If you don't take backups you can't restore from them. Wo'd have thunk it!
<blame> In a sentence "Welcome to 'city'" in multiple files, is there a tool to change the 'city' word for all the files at once?
<Flannel> blame: sed
<Slart> maor: I don't think smb can shut down a computer.. there are other ways though
<Slart> blame: sed might be able to do it
<alistair> zcat[1], goes without saying but what method is being discussed (I think) is a method to revert back to earlier system settings aka windows restore.
<jim> blame: you could do it with a tool like sed... but a scripter might try to arrange to factor that
<prince_jammys> blame: there are many. perl, sed, etc. or GUI thing like 'kfilereplace'
<zcat[1]> alistair: use a hammer!
<blame> which one will serve best (and how)
<jim> is it hammer time?
<allup> cocoabean iam back
<alistair> zcat[1], no it changes the shape of the beast
<Cocoabean> allup, hey
<Slart> blame: depends entirely on you.. do you like command line stuff or gui stuff.. is this for some script or just a one time thing etc etc
<zcat[1]> hammer is a filesystem that retains the previous state at various 'snapshots'
<php6th> alistair: are you suggesting Ubuntu should be a copy of Windows?
<zcat[1]> although I don't think it's available for Linux yet.. OSS though so someone will port it eventually
<prince_jammys> blame: the 'how' of sed is better discussed in #sed, or #bash for the 'multiple files' part. you may also try gui tool like kfilereplace.
<maor> Slart, what about net rpc??
<underandy> how come ubuntu is so slow on eee 900? :/
<alistair> php6th, not at all, and I would hate that, but there are just a few good things in windows that I'm used to
<zcat[1]> underandy: probably a bit short on ram
<underandy> zcat[1]: got 1gb!?!
<php6th> underandy: eee = slow by default
<allup> cocoabean: in teeworlds web page there reads Start the server by running "teeworlds_srv -f my_server_config.cfg"  but when i try  it says command not found
<underandy> php6th: I heard people used "scripts" to tweak
<Slart> maor: yes.. that might work better.. there are tons of little "run this command on that network computer"-programs available, via resource kits and what not.. wine ought to work with some of them
<blame> Slart: no, just for one time purpose, command line would be ideal if it will save me from installing gui stuff
<php6th> alistair: dont use backups, thats weak, learn to config and mantain your system, voila!
<zcat[1]> eee has a gig? Hmm.. I thought it had less.. must just be underclocked ... 600MHZ isn't it? That's pretty slow by todays standards
<Slart> blame: if it was me I'd give sed a try.. man sed for more info
<zcat[1]> php6th: and when the HDD packs it in...
<maor> Slart, thanks for the advice, will google it though
<php6th> underandy: thy to instal Xfe or just terminal
<underandy> php6th: hehe, i couldnt get ubuntu-minimal install to work proprely yesterday
<owen1_> Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<zcat[1]> I should actually set up cvs somewhere and chck my ~ in regularly
<php6th> zcat[1]: nobody with common sense this days, store the critical information  in your local hard drive, ever heard of Cloud Computing??
<Flannel> Guys, can we take the theoretical backups discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<php6th> underandy:  use ubuntu for UMPC (which is a soft pansy version of ubuntu)
<owen1_> anyone got issues with apt-get update? i get: t changes the shape of the beast
<zcat[1]> php6th: exactly.. store your files in a versioning system.. or scp them to other machines (which is what I do, but not regularly enough..)
<owen1_> anyone got issues with apt-get update? i get: Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<allup> argh how can this be so hard in windows i only have to double klik teeworlds-srv exe
<underandy> php6th: where can I find it
<afallenhope> how do I figure out what graphic's card my com's running? I know it's a:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2). Just don' know what driver is running.
<Slart> owen1_: resolves nicely here.. perhaps your dns is having problems
<php6th> !umpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umpc
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: lspci
<afallenhope> mikael79_, I did that :-s
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: and it says quite plainly there geforce 6150
<php6th> underandy:  use http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Slart> allup: what are you trying to do?
<zcat[1]> downoading teeworlds
<afallenhope> MikeSeth, I mean to say which driver is running.
<owen1_> Slart: it's ubuntu in vbox. ifconfig shows only lo. is there no connection in my vm+
<owen1_> ?
<underandy> php6th: sre?
<underandy> sure??
<allup> Slart to make teeworlds server
<php6th> afallenhope: install EnvyNG
<Slart> allup: teeworld? what is it? some kind of game?
<afallenhope> php6th, do I have to uninstall anything?
<php6th> underandy: yes, that was designed for poor hardware like yours
<allup> slart:yes its game
<zcat[1]> apparently some kind of game, quake-engine based?
<underandy> php6th: ok, gonna try
<maor> Slart, easy as clickin a button: net rpc shutdown -f -I xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  -U user%pass
<php6th> afallenhope: no, i just did over the alst instalaltion
<maor> works for me great
<Slart> maor: ah.. nice
<zcat[1]> so should run like and other q3 server? I've set up a bunch.. trem, ut4, wop .. Might add this game if it's any good
<allup> slart: www.teeworlds.com
<afallenhope> php6th, do you have guide/tutorial in case something goes wrong?
<php6th> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: which X driver? or kernel driver?
<wicope> #ubuntu-mobile
<Slart> allup: so you've downloaded the .tar.gz file and unpacked it
<afallenhope> MikeSeth, running GNOME with the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel
<allup> slart:when you download the game there comes teeworlds-srv program whit it and whit that you should be able to create servers on it
<zcat[1]> Oh, not what I tought.. 2d game.
<allup> slart:yes
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: see xorg log
<afallenhope> MikeSeth, ... where's that.
<Initial_M> hehehe
<Initial_M> it's like GUN Bound
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: in /var/log, like all other system logs
<zcat[1]> OK, ran teeworlds_srv and now I have a server running. That was hard!!
<Slart> allup: seems to work for me here.. it doesn't for you?
<allup> zcat: mine doesnt make serv whit that
<allup> no it doesn't open and in terminal it reports errors
<zcat[1]> allup: did you download the precompiled binaries or source code? Cos precompiled is obviously much easier...
<Slart> allup: can you pastebin the output?
<_numbers_> what are the best codecs to use for all movies ? and how do you install from terminal ?? thanks :)
<afallenhope> MikeSeth, what's the correct path? /var/log/Xorg.log?
<allup> precomplied
<owen1_> underandy: what was wrong with the minimal install?
<allup> ok
<Slart> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eth01> hop
<zcat[1]> It's complaining that I need to open ports on my firewall. Cool.
<zcat[1]> (behind nat here)
<underandy> owen1_: when I used the unetbooting from windows to move over the iso to the usb stick and tried to install then after install it said inset properly disk device
<php6th> nobody uses firewalls this days
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: why not poke around /var/log and see for yourself?
<MikeSeth> php6th: the hell
<eth01> php6th: lies.
<_numbers_> ubuntu codecs pack ??
<allup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38167/
<eth01> php6th: i've 11 sonic firewalls and a few mailfoundrys
<Slart> _numbers_: just use vlc.. everything built in
<afallenhope> MikeSeth, I did. and I have like 5 Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log.old, Xorg.20.log (I exagerated.. not sure which one..)
<php6th> eth01: you must be a paranoid ex-FBI agent
<zcat[1]> php6th: practically everyone uses nat which is a pretty effective firewall considering it's not even really a firewall.
<_numbers_> i use vlc but its not perfect picture
<Slart> afallenhope: Xorg.0.log is the newest one.. the others are older
<eth01> pgp6th: no.
<eth01> pgp6th: ISP :)
<owen1_> underandy: did u try ubuntu-eee? http://www.ubuntu-eee.com
<underandy> owen1_: it was very slow
<php6th> zcat[1]: yep, what else do you need apart of NAT? by other hand, who cares about your computer and yo information, you are nobody...
<allup> zcat [1] how do i turn nat off
<Slart> _numbers_: try w32codecs... !medibuntu
<zcat[1]> If I were on a realworld IP I would probably configure firestarter. I don't want random people talking to my pulseaudio server or printing on my printer!
<owen1_> underandy: ok. so u'r trying the mobile version now?
<MikeSeth> afallenhope: logs are rotated, so you want the most recent one either way
<allup> ok...
<allup> so how do i fix thi http://paste.ubuntu.com/38167/
<underandy> owen1_: not now, gonna try minimal first
<zcat[1]> allup: you don't... but for running a server (linux or windows) you will need to log into the router and forward the apropriate port(s)
<afallenhope> Slart, thanks. okay I'm confused as to why I'm in there. all I asked was if there was a tutorial I could follow to install the envyng and incase that jacks up go back to the one I have now.
<allup> and how i do that
<Slart> allup: what does it say there.. last two lines... that's what you have to do
<allup> how i fix them i  know whet reads but i have turn firewall off alredy
<Slart> afallenhope: hmm.. don't know of a tutorial to go back.. but you could always see what the bot says to !nvidia
<zcat[1]> allup: no idea. and it's not an ubuntu problem anyhow (even though your router probably runs linux, I doubt it runs ubuntu!)
<afallenhope> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zcat[1]> allup: portforward.org or something tells you how.. google port forwarding
<owen1_> underandy: great. after installing xorg i would advice getting dwm. it's the fastest wm out there any it's great if u hate mouses.
<Slart> afallenhope: and installing envyng is just "sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk"
<php6th> underandy: dont be fool, install debian + XFCE , voila
 * Derander loves ion3.
<Slart> afallenhope: envyng itself is a point a click application
<koala31> hi every body
<owen1_> underandy: i use it without a desktop environment.
<underandy> owen1_: i like pekwm
<_numbers_> Slart i dont use medibuntu tho, im using ubuntu x64
<php6th> afallenhope: install Envy!!!
<_numbers_> i will google tho
<zcat[1]> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Slart> _numbers_: then it's back to vlc for you
<koala31> some one can help me please ? when I want to log into root, Ubuntu says that's my compte has expired
 * php6th slaps afallenhope with EnvyNG
<owen1_> underandy: never tried it.
<owen1_> underandy: but i will.
<Flannel> koala31: You don't want to log in as root.
<Flannel> koala31: you mean use sudo?
 * afallenhope slapps php6th with some hping actions.
<zcat[1]> expired?!!
<Slart> koala31: what's that error message again?
<afallenhope> Slart, so it's just "sudo apt-get install envyng envyng-gtk"
<lalalla> Can someone tell me how to set proxy settings on IRSSI??
<koala31> Flannel : No I don't want to log in as root. But under Gnome I am fep up to write sudo, then I type "su -"
<Slart> afallenhope: yes
<underandy> owen1_: nice, brb now
<Slart> koala31: don't do that... if you really really really need a root shell there is "sudo -i"
<php6th> underandy: install debian... obey!
<koala31> Slart : I'm French and the message is in french, do you want it ?
<lalalla> Anyone here using IRSSI please reply
<afallenhope> Slart will it automatically blacklist the driver I'm using now?
<Slart> koala31: yea, sure
<underandy> php6th: no debian imo lol
<php6th> afallenhope: it will overwrite
<Slart> afallenhope: I think it will uninstall your current driver and install a new one
<prince_jammys> koala31: just use 'sudo -i'
<Oper80r> hi eeryone
<allup> portforfard didn't help
<koala31> Slart : Votre compte a expiré. Contactez votre administrateur système. su : le compte de l'utilisateur a expiré
<Oper80r> well bye then...
<afallenhope> Slart, php6th I don't know what you were talking about no point click.. lol.
<koala31> Slart & prince_jammys : ok it's right with sudo -i. But until now I always write sudo su to go to root. what's the difference betweens
<Penmaster> ami.fl.us.sexnet.org
<Slart> afallenhope: did you run envyng?
<php6th> afallenhope: use synaptic and install envy, then applications .> tools
<afallenhope> Slart, the GTK
<Slart> afallenhope: yes
<afallenhope> Slart, yeah.. got it working.. forgot to update.
<bobito> how do i get back to a fresh install sources.list?
<Slart> !sources
<php6th> afallenhope: im 9 years old and i did it in 5 seconds
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<afallenhope> php6th that's cool. I don't care :D
<Slart> php6th: that kind of attitude isn't really helping anyone..
<afallenhope> Slart, thanks lol.
<php6th> afallenhope: im telling my dad
<afallenhope> php6th, do it up
<afallenhope> php6th, tell him I said he owes me money, and I said hi :)
<XiXaQ> Derander, do you know if it's also possible to make the screenlets occupy the screen, limiting the available screen area to other applications, like the sidebar in vista?
<php6th> afallenhope: stop sending me dirty privates
<afallenhope> php6th, you wish
<prince_jammys> koala31: sudo -i sets up the environment properly
<Flannel> afallenhope, php6th: please stop
<afallenhope> Flannel, I wasn't doing anything. so simmer.
<Derander> XiXaQ, there is a screenlet called 'sidebar'
<Flannel> afallenhope: Its offtopic, if you want to continue, take it elsewhere.
<kane77> how do I play the beep (the one that plays from the computer) from commandline?
<php6th> kane77: beep? omg
<prince_jammys> kane77: echo $'\a'
<Slart> kane77: there is a beep command
<zcat[1]> kane77: echo -En \007
<bobito> How do I reset sources.list back to its 'fresh install' state?
<zcat[1]> or I think 'beep' ;)
<XiXaQ> Derander, yes, but it doesn't seem to limit the space available to other applications, like panels do for instance.
<Sinnerman> when i boot up in hardy, 5 times out of 6, my usb will not work. i have a usb keyboard, so that's one hard reset. lsusb through ssh shows all my devices listed properly, and there are no error messages in kern.log/syslog or anything.
<koala31> prince_jammys : ok thanks for the answer :)
<zcat[1]> Hmm, might have been echo -en \\007
<afallenhope> I have my beep turned off loll.
<Slart> bobito: there isn't an easy, one command, to reset the sources list that I know of
<kane77> php6th, I was thinking of some sort of notification, for instance my pidgin is crashing and I want to be notified so I run it from commandline like pidgin; beep;
<Phydoux> Heh... 'The program 'beep' is currently not installed. '
<Slart> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-20 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<kane77> prince_jammys, zcat[1]  thank you..
<bobito> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zcat[1]> my lappy doesn't seem to have a beeper :(
<php6th> do you still use laptop?
<Slart> kane77: why not use aplay with a nice little warning sound.. or beep if you really want the good old mono speaker beep =)
<zcat[1]> Oh wait.. 'pc speaker' in the audio mixer, now I have one
<kane77> Slart, I'm trying beep now.. maybe I can make it play the starwars theme or something :)
<Slart> kane77: go wile
<Phydoux> zcat[1], you may have to install beep
<Slart> wild
<Phydoux> I had to
<Slart> Sinnerman: does any of your usb attached things work? is it just the keyboard that gives you problems?
<zcat[1]> beep -f 1000 -n -f 2000 -n -f 1500   cool example from the manpage
<Sinnerman> Slart: none work. i tried unplugging and plugging them back in again, no joy.
<sukran> how to setup so that my computer will be a router
<Flannel> !ics | sukran
<ubottu> sukran: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<zcat[1]> firestarter is easiest way
<sukran> ok
<Slart> Sinnerman: hmm, haven't seen that kind of problem before, and no error messages in the syslog or dmesg?
<php6th> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<php6th> !pocketpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc
<Sinnerman> Slart: none. there are only some duplications of module messages like ehci_hcd or whatnot, as if they're redetecting the hardware again.
<Sinnerman> but no error messages as such.
<kane77> Slart, wow.. beep is fun!
<Zeropage> hi
 * Derander wishes he had a chassis speaker or a mobo speaker
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<Uplink> hi
<Derander> Hello usamahashimi
<usamahashimi> Can anyone help me about that: http://pastebin.com/m32d52bde
<Slart> Sinnerman: that makes it kind of hard to diagnose... I would try removing all usb connected gadgets and just keep the keyboard.. see if that makes any difference.. try using different usb ports.. with or without usb hubs, if you're using those, etc etc.. just to try to narrow it down
<jaseem> Do you know where I can ask doubt about pirated xp?
<Slart> jaseem: not here
<Slart> !piracy > jaseem
<ubottu> jaseem, please see my private message
<Uplink> usamahashimi, sudo apt-get -f install  ???
<Zeropage> hi there, someone pls can help me?
<Derander> !piracy > Derander
<ubottu> Derander, please see my private message
<Sinnerman> Slart: it's an internal hub, i think, on the motherboard that branches into 6 ports. i am trying to do it without some peripherals.
<Uplink> lol
<Slart> hello Zeropage, just ask your question
<usamahashimi> Uplink:usama@xpc:~$ sudo apt-get install hello
<usamahashimi> Reading package lists... Done
<usamahashimi> Building dependency tree
<usamahashimi> Reading state information... Done
<usamahashimi> E: The package ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBot1> usamahashimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi> hy
<Uplink> usamahashimi, dude... ur not specifying what application u want to install
<unop> !info hello | Uplink
<ubottu> uplink: hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 584 kB
<tavi> how i cand find out where live someone that i know the ip?
<Zeropage> hello there, im a newbie 1st of all, installed ubuntu 2 days ago...I downloaded yesterday firefox 3.01 and saved on my desktop.. how i can install it (coz i need italian version) on default mode?
<S1lverl0rd> tavi, there are websites for that.
<usamahashimi> Uplink: I mean that whatever I try to install, this error occurs
<Uplink> unop, look at the link he gave before saying shit to me u asswhipe
<blame> Slart: it was rather easy: sed -i 's/REPLACE_1/REPLACE_2/g' file or *.files for multiple editing did it for me.
<tavi> say one
<unop> !ops | Uplink , being profane
<ubottu> Uplink , being profane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<S1lverl0rd> @tavi: try http://www.ip2location.com/
<sukran> i have this project where 1 pc as a router and 1 pc as a dhcp,proxy and dns server and another one as a client
<Slart> tavi: not ubuntu related.. but google for ip geo
<sukran> so can anyone tell me where to start
<S1lverl0rd> BTW, Slart is right.
<jaseem> !
<Slart> blame: ah.. nice.. never learned sed properly.. thanks for getting back with the info
<elkbuntu> Uplink, please behave
<Myrtti> Uplink: please mind your language, we prefer civil behaviour...
<Derander> My favorite bash command: !!:x- !$:gs/pattern/replacement
<Uplink> elkbuntu, yo dude i am helping here
<elkbuntu> Uplink, profanities are not helpful.
<tavi> ip geo?
<MikeSeth> i lol'd
<S1lverl0rd> IP Geo is short for Internet Protocol Geolocation.
<Uplink> elkbuntu, ok but im helping and unop is not and obstructing me so...
<zcat[1]> Uplink: he did say 'apt-get install hello' on the channel.. Hello isn't just idle chatter, it's a valid package
<Mahmou> anyone got an amilo li1705 laptop or is familiar with it
<usamahashimi> Uplink: do u have any idea about that error?
<Uplink> zcat[1], look at the link he gave u
<Sinnerman> Slart: by the way hardware works up till the point the kernel boots up.
<afallenhope> Slart, php6th, MikeSeth thanks installing envyng worked.
<Slart> tavi: you'll get a lot of sites that will tell you where a certain ip is located.. it won't be exact but in the general area
<zcat[1]> Uplink: and the subsequent output indicated that a different package as misconfigured
<unop> usamahashimi, what does this give you?  apt-cache policy ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate
<zcat[1]> s/as/was
<Uplink> http://pastebin.com/m32d52bde <---------------- how am i supposed to know he wanted to install hello.
<Slart> afallenhope: nice
<S1lverl0rd> Tavi: Some give you information about what ISP the IP uses, etc.
<usamahashimi> unop: lemme paste the results
<The-Compiler> How is the name of the app system -> administration -> users and groups? (dunno if thats really the right name, I only know the German one ;)
<php6th> afallenhope: i know it works... congrats, my dad said he wont sue you for harassing  me
<zcat[1]> Uplink:usama@xpc:~$ sudo apt-get install hello  -- because that's what he typed?
<afallenhope> Slart, fixed a lot of issues actually.. Now to configure it and stuff I can still use the nvidia-settings right?
<Slart> Sinnerman: it's really hard to diagnose something that just doesn't work and gives no error messages.. but I'm guessing that either the usb-chip is new and weird or just weird and the kernel developers didn't create a workaround for it yet
<Uplink> zcat[1], NOPE he didnt "usama@pc:~$ sudo apt-get -f install"
<php6th> afallenhope: yes.. use the tools
<Slart> afallenhope: you can still use nvidia-settings, yes
<afallenhope> php6th, whatever. tell him I said do it up.
<Derander> uplink: he posted something in chat
<usamahashimi> unop: http://pastebin.com/m5cf4c9c8
<afallenhope> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Derander> uplink: 43rd minute of the hour
 * php6th slaps afallenhope with Nvidia config tool
<Zeropage> noone help me?
 * afallenhope slaps php6th with hping3, nmap and milw0rm
<unop> usamahashimi, did you manually install this package?  ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate
<Uplink> Derander, i know that. and after he did unop put !info hello | Uplink
<Sinnerman> Slart: hard to create a workaround when you don't know what's wrong :S. i just booted with just the keyboard attached, no dice.
<Slart> php6th, afallenhope: take it somewhere else
<afallenhope> lol.
<afallenhope> sorry Slart
<php6th> afallenhope: is the first time you are using Gnome or KDe after years using terminal?
<Marvin-TMDR> Anyone here have Freecol on their comps that might want to host a game?
<elkbuntu> Uplink, how is that unop obstructing anything?
<tavi> but one that find out where he lives ...mean his adress ...postal
<tavi> ?
<Sinnerman> Slart: gah. im going to reboot in windows see if i can reproduce it there.
<usamahashimi> unop: no, this package is not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<afallenhope> php6th, never used GNOME... only terminal lol.
<Derander> uplink: usamahashimi wrote sudo apt-get install hello, you said that you didn't know what he wanted to install, unop linked the package.
<djam> bonjour
<afallenhope> !ubuntu-fr | djamel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<unop> usamahashimi, hmm, this package is not available on the ubuntu repos .. so, i'm guessing it was installed manually
<Uplink> Derander, ok look... usamahashimi gave this link "http://pastebin.com/m32d52bde" and he said "need help with this" if u notice he didnt specify what program he wanted to use
<afallenhope> hmm
<usamahashimi> Derander: I gave the example of "hello"
<unop> usamahashimi, what happens when you try and remove this package?
<Uplink> SEE!?
<Uplink> usamahashimi, what program u trying to install?
<Slart> tavi: you usually can't do that
<tavi> usually...
<S1lverl0rd> tavi: It's private information.
<tavi> come on i know that are ways to find out
<Zeropage> pls, i downloaded yesterday firefox 3.0.1 in my language, how i can set it as default browser?
<Slart> tavi: I think the police might be able to get that kind of information from the ISP but you can't
<Marvin-TMDR> Arg
<zcat[1]> Uplink: apt-get install by itself generates no error.. I think he was trying to tell you about the misconfigured package.. you said he needed a package name so he then did apt-get install ello (hello is a 'nothing' package) and got the same error...
<usamahashimi> I think I confused all of you :) I mean whatever package I want to install or remove this error occurs
<S1lverl0rd> tavi: You could do a 'reverse yellow pages' search if you know the persons' phone number
<tavi> leave the police
<Slart> tavi: and it's still very offtopic in here.. try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Marvin-TMDR> Basic question... How do I change between desktop views using my Keyboard shortcuts?
<Slart> Marvin-TMDR: are you using compiz?
<tavi> i ask about how i cand find
<tavi> not police
<Marvin-TMDR> Yes...
<afallenhope> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zcat[1]> tavi: Not an ubuntu problem. Therefore off topic
<unop> usamahashimi, try this.  sudo aptitude purge ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate
<Slart> Marvin-TMDR: check out the ccsm (type !ccsm here in the channel).. there are key bindings for almost anything in there
<Uplink> zcat[1], well he wasnt specific... i was just trying to help and then unop said !info help | Uplink like if i didnt know what help was... usamahashimi just used hello as an example... and on top of that unop wasnt even helping
<Marvin-TMDR> Arg
<Derander> !ccsm > Marvin-TMDR
<ubottu> Marvin-TMDR, please see my private message
<Zeropage> ﻿pls, i downloaded yesterday firefox 3.0.1 in my language, how i can set it as default browser?
<elkbuntu> Uplink, you're really not helping anything. take a break from the computer and calm down.
<Uplink> elkbuntu, sure mate ;]
<Marvin-TMDR> Arg
<Slart> Marvin-TMDR: arg?
<tavi> well i have the ip i finded but icant find where he lives
<Marvin-TMDR> I wanted just the quick answer...
<Derander> tavi: you're not going to get anything better than a zip code without some sort of extra powers
<Sinnerman> Slart: and it does not work _at all_ with the newest kernel on the hardy repos.
<Initial_M> is it true that pidgin have now webcam support
<tavi> leave the extra powers
<Zeropage> ﻿pls, i downloaded yesterday firefox 3.0.1 in my language, how i can set it as default browser?
<P3X-018> I have ubuntu v. 6.06 on CD, if I install that will I be to update to 8.10 later through the net?
<tavi> i ask about computer programs
<Slart> tavi: this is the ubuntu support channel.. for ubuntu related questions.. this isn't ubuntu related..   go  to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usamahashimi> unop: http://pastebin.com/m8e9c513
<zcat[1]> tavi: correct. Generally from just the IP, _YOU_ can't find where he lives. Unless you're working for his ISP or the Police and have the appropriate warrants etc and can look it up.
<Initial_M> btw how can i upgrade my pidgin to new version
<Flannel> P3X-018: Yeah, you'll upgrade from 6.06 straight to 8.04
<tavi> come on man you know what i ask
<tavi> illegal stuff...
<S1lverl0rd> tavi: You ask something that's impossible and offtopic.
<Derander> tavi: no such thing
<Marvin-TMDR> Initial_M: That should be updated when doing other normal updates using Update Manager, unless you have the settings set so that it doesn't do it like that...
<Zeropage> ﻿pls, i downloaded yesterday firefox 3.0.1 in my language, how i can set it as default browser?
<tavi> i know they are
<Zeropage> PLS ANSWER!!!
<elkbuntu> tavi, these are questions more appropriate to address to an ISP, not us.
<tavi> but you don't wanna say
<Slart> !ops | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<zcat[1]> tavi: You can get a rough idea, you were told how. You or I or anyone can't get an actual address. CAN'T. BE. DONE. there is no answer kthxbye
<usamahashimi> unop, Uplink, Derander: I think I got a tough problem :)
<S1lverl0rd> Zeropage: It should ask to do so when you start it up.
<Initial_M> but i already check my update mngr
<Flannel> tavi: Please take those questions elsewhere.
<bringatowel> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Uplink> usamahashimi, looks like it lol
<Initial_M> but pidgin new version is not there
<Myrtti> !piracy | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Slart> Zeropage: isn't there a setting in firefox to make it the default browser?
<Tulimaq> Zeropage  what language u want to install ?
<unop> usamahashimi, indeed.  try this.  sudo dpkg -r --force-all ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate
<Myrtti> tavi: you've now been warned.
<namaku> when install xchat, tcl automatically installed. now how do i (force) remove tcl without xchat being removed?
<Uplink> usamahashimi, when u solve it let me know. this is new to me :]
<Zeropage> i wanna install italian
<tavi> leave the isp i need a program
<php6th> dont ever force apt
<S1lverl0rd> Zeropage: The option is under Tools > Options > Advanced > Default values
<Flannel> namaku: xchat depends on tcl for a reason
<elkbuntu> tavi, we are unable to help you
<zcat[1]> tavi: you're about to get a ban. Just letting you know..
<usamahashimi> unop: Thanks a lot buddy :)
<Tulimaq> Zeropage try to install mozilla-firefox-locale-it
<tavi> well seems that the ideea we are not talking about piracy and hacking here is sustained
<namaku> @flannel yes for scripting, and i don't need that
<unop> usamahashimi, did that work?
<usamahashimi> unop: Yes, thats why I am thanking you :)
<Myrtti> tavi: anything else you need help with?
<tavi> no
<unop> usamahashimi, cool :)
<elkbuntu> tavi, we cannot help you trace someone by their ip address. we do not have those facilities.
<tavi> but sure i find it on google
<usamahashimi> unop: thanks a lot :)
<unop> usamahashimi, you should run this now.  sudo apt-get install -f
<Myrtti> tavi: feel free to do so
<Zeropage> tulimaq: i downloaded the italian version, it's on my desktop
<Zeropage> how i can install it on system?
<tavi> elkbuntu: say better you know but you don't like to do it
<Myrtti> tavi: reasons are unrelevant
<Myrtti> s/un/ir/
<tavi> reasons?
<elkbuntu> tavi, please leave here if you do not have an ubuntu operating system support question
<tavi> a
<usamahashimi> unop: Yes, thats the first thing I did
<tavi> as long you don't wanna has no point
<elkbuntu> tavi, please stop
<tavi> i've stoped what else i've said
<tavi> ?
<Flannel> tavi: nothing. thank you.
<php6th> tavi behave please
<CorpseFeeder> If I have a hard disk connected and fdisk -l tells me it does not have a valid partition table, is there any way I can get the drive to mount and copy the files off it without destroying the drives format or files?
<tavi> behave of what ? i've stopped
<Uplink> CorpseFeeder, sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> tavi: yes, you have.. ignore php6th.
<tavi> ok
<Uplink> CorpseFeeder, with su works better for me idk =]
<Tulimaq> Zeropage is this .xpi file u downloaded ?
<sukran> can ubuntu be use for security editing
<tavi> i don't know how my messenger adress is now at some stupid idiots that are swear me
<Derander> sukran, what do you mean?
<tavi> :)
<unop> CorpseFeeder, you could use testdisk to attempt a partition table recovery.
<sukran> like pentesting
<Zeropage> pls!!!! HOW!!! I dl firefox italian version, the archive, how install it?!?!?!? pls answer!
<unop> !info testdisk | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> corpsefeeder: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Initial_M> any IM client that has webcam support
<tavi> and who has given then the id
<Myrtti> Zeropage: install ubuntu-languagepack-it
<Flannel> Zeropage: you have the deb file?  just double click it
<php6th> Zeropage: putana peperoni salchichone bonasera presto
<Zeropage> im newbie guys
<Zeropage> how install ubuntu language pack?
<Derander> zeropage: I think he has a tar
<elkbuntu> !it | Zeropage, the italian team might be more helpful.
<ubottu> Zeropage, the italian team might be more helpful.: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Uplink> !language | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jonzl> I have a problem with (X)ubuntu(8.04) after upgrading my RAM from 1GB to 1,5GB:
<Jonzl> After Grub, linux runs for five seconds and hangs with a kernel panic
<Jonzl> Without the third 512MB-RAM Module it works fine. I used another module, but it occours the same! Any Ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> Uplink yes, I sudo'ed the command... but it tells me the disk has no valid partition table - is there any way I can mount the disk and copy the files from the disk? I don't know what format the drive is. It is from a PVR recorder. The files can be transfered in Windows via a USB interface, but not in any other OS
<elkbuntu> Uplink, there was no need for that
<Mr_Bad_News> whats a c++ ide for complete newbs
<Derander> jonzl: bad ram?
<Initial_M> any IM client that has webcam support
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: try anjuta
<Uplink> elkbuntu, my bad wrong tabbb... php said putana = bitch
<Mr_Bad_News> i have
<tavi> someone knows pidgin?
<Uplink> CorpseFeeder, might wanna go with what unop said
<elkbuntu> Uplink, i think flannel knew that ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> its not very newb friendly
<tavi> does't show me teh enire list
<Myrtti> Zeropage: "sudo aptitude install language-pack-it"
<zcat[1]> Jonzl: bad ram or mix of incompatable ram. run memtest
<tavi> only those that are online
<Slart> Mr_Bad_News: there aren't any really good "programming for beginners"-ide's for linux.. or none that I've found
<CorpseFeeder> unop is there a link to a webpage that tells me what testdisk does?
<whitedox> tavi, buddies > show > tick offline
<Jonzl> zcat[1] : 3 modules, which are all the same!
<Initial_M> any IM client that has webcam support
<Myrtti> Zeropage: or "sudo aptitude install language-support-it"
<LSD|Ninja> Initial_M: for what network?
<zcat[1]> Slart: Alice!! Awesome programming for beginners..
<tavi> tx
<tavi> whitedox:
<tavi> that worked
<KrimZon> I like CodeBlocks
<Slart> zcat[1]: Alice.. wow.. I'll have to take a look. Thanks
<unop> CorpseFeeder, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk and http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p21.html
<mysterycool> Hello.
<Finnish_> How can I record a radio stream?
<Zeropage> lol 50 on ita channel all hidle
<Zeropage> PLS! How install it language pack on ubuntu?!?!?! Just write
<Flannel> Zeropage: You have the deb on your desktop, double click it.
<zcat[1]> Slart: scratch is another, simpler one.. good for kids to learn with. Both are able to run on Linux (written in high-level cross-platform languages) but they only bother packaging for windows
<elkbuntu> Zeropage, people have told you the command already
<Zeropage> really?
<whitedox> ZeroPage, open terminal, type " sudo aptitude install language-support-it " without quotes
<prince_jammys> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-it-it
<ubottu> mozilla-firefox-locale-it-it (source: mozilla-firefox-locale-all): Mozilla Firefox Italian language/region package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 158 kB, installed size 728 kB
<zcat[1]> Zeropage: if you downloaded th firefox deb package already uoi should only need to double-click it...
<Sinnerman> Slart, you still around? newer kernel gave me error messages, here's the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38175/
<Slart> Sinnerman: ah.. error messages.. something to work with =) I'll have a look
<zcat[1]> bah need sleep
<CorpseFeeder> exit
<CorpseFeeder> oops
<whitedox> lol
<mysterycool> Hey
<Zeropage> i double click it, it run and work fine in italian, but when i close it and launch again browser not from the unpacked archive on my desktop it run again in english
<Sinnerman> Slart: having said that, lsusb still lists my devices, ill paste that as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38177/
<prince_jammys> Zeropage: sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox-locale-it-it
<Zeropage> :)
<Zeropage> THANX!!!
<prince_jammys> !apt > Zeropage
<ubottu> Zeropage, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> learn to use it
<mariusss> hello
<Zeropage> OK, thanx guys
<Slart> Sinnerman: interesting.. have you tried googling for those error messages?
<mariusss> who can help me with a problem in ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> mariusss, nobody until you tell us what problems specificially
 * prince_jammys rubs his crystal ball
<whitedox> -_-
<Sinnerman> Slart: they don't give me pages with those specific numbers, i was in the process of doing that just before i poseted the links on the channel.
<mariusss> so, i have 8.04 on my radeon 9600XT, i've instaled drivers, games work fine and compozition too
<mariusss> but movies dont show
<whitedox> o.O
<mariusss> i have codecs too
<prince_jammys> mariusss: any type of movies?
<nogear_> how did i ignore join,quits etc in irssi?
<bazhang> whitedox, this is not the chat channel; do you have a support question?
<elkbuntu> mariusss, in what way? do the movie players not open at all?
<mariusss> mpeg work but low framerate and look verry bad...like 2d game
<whitedox> bazhang, no. Just observing.
<mariusss> .avi doesn't work... and Mplayer send me a eror with any type of movie
<elkbuntu> mariusss, oh, you might need to disable compiz while you watch movies. some cards cant do both at once
<mariusss> dude on 7.10 work nice compiz and movies...
<Slart> !quietirssi | nogear_
<ubottu> nogear_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<elkbuntu> mariusss, video drivers are not immune to regressions unfortunately
<elkbuntu> mariusss, try it anyway, it's only a guess at this stage
<linuxfce> Windows that are not in focus have transparent borders. How can I disable this function?
<mariusss> so is nothing to do elkbuntu?
<Sinn3rman> Slart: sorry i got disconnected, i may have missed what you just said.
<othellix> hai?
<whitedox> mariusss, have you tried any other video player?
<anto9us> mariusss, try vlc, I find it more successful in playing a wider variety of formats at a good quality
<elkbuntu> mariusss, i dont know until we figure what the cause is
<nogear_> Slart any way to make it permanent and in all channels?
<hiptobecubic> Can someone help me set up a custom hotkey to run a command?
<zhangpei> hello
<linuxfce> Is there somewhere in gconf editor that I can disable transparent borders on unfocused windows?
<mariusss> i tried many video players... only totem work with mpeg
<linuxfce> mariusss have you tried vlc?
<Slart> nogear_: I think I put it into the irssi config file.. or used /save after setting it.. not sure... it was a while ago
<mariusss> yea... but i dont have image, only sound
<Slart> Sinn3rman: I'm googling for your error message.. no luck yet
<anto9us> mariusss, try the different video output options in vlc
<nogear_> ok i'll use the save...thanks slart
<linuxfce> So nobody hows how to disable transparent borders?
<othellix> why dont work cd /etc?
<mariusss> youtube and orther video streaming sites work perfectly with compozition on
<othellix> why dont work cd /etc?
<elkbuntu> mariusss, just temporarily turn off desktop effects to see if it makes any difference. lets eliminate suspects
<mariusss> i boot in ubuntu right now, be right back
<prince_jammys> othellix: cd /etc  should not give any errors.
<Sinn3rman> Slart: it's too generic. i've been having that problem with this since yesterday; admittedly, with a possibly buggy kernel, the stock that comes with hardy, stuff _occasionally_ works, but there are no error messages. with this one, it knows something's wrong, and nothing works, ever. in windows, everything's just fine.
<Slart> Sinn3rman: here's a thread on the ubuntu forums about it.. it's quite old but it seems to be the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433930
<elkbuntu> oh i figured you were already in it
<Sinn3rman> Slart: ok thanks, let me have a read through that.
<othellix> but work that way cd etc/
<othellix> to oped the dir
<othellix> and
<prince_jammys> othellix: cd /etc should wok regardless of what directory you're in.
<othellix> rm dir don
<Sinn3rman> Slart: that modprobe thing does not help :S.
<othellix> othellix@laptop:~$ ls
<othellix> Desktop  Documente  Examples  Filme  Muzică  Poze  Public  Şabloane
<othellix> othellix@laptop:~$ cd filme/
<othellix> bash: cd: filme/: No such file or directory
<othellix> othellix@laptop:~$ cd /filme
<FloodBot1> othellix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<othellix> bash: cd: /filme: No such file or directory
<boho103> hey I'm just curious but is it at all possible to install ubuntu on a ps2?
<Laptopuser> hi!
<prince_jammys> othellix: Filme - case sensitive
<othellix> ??
<othellix> and
<prince_jammys> othellix: Filme , not filme
<othellix> i make a dir and i can not delete
<anto9us> boho103, there are some hacks to do that, yes, it does involve some hardware modification though you can get a plug in device
<othellix> mkdir othellix
<boho103> yeah I have the memory card exploit
<boho103> and I have the linux ps2 disks
<prince_jammys> othellix: rmdir removes empty dirs. use 'rm -r Filme'  to remove a dir and all its contents.
<boho103> but I'm not sure if the ubuntu distro works with it...
<anto9us> boho103, I put ubuntu on a ps3 last week, went quite well, can't tell you much about ps2 really
<boho103> hmmm well thanks anyways! if you were to make an educated guess, what would you say?
<boho103> possible?
<Warmak> hi. is there anything special about mounting a xdvdfs iso file?
<Warmak> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<anto9us> boho103, I think it may work but will involve a lot of hacking
<zguL> my cpu runs at 100% but System Monitor doesn't show any process using that much, ideas?
<boho103> haha alright sweet, I'm hoping it will work, I'm trying to make a media center of sorts
<anto9us> zguL, view | all processes
<rockyrock> hi guys, how can i run the 3D cube in Ubuntu? I have Ubuntu 8.04.1
<_numbers_> compiz fusion
<zguL> anto9us: it was appearantly my Terminal window
<Flannel> rockyrock: install simple-ccsm (or compizconfig-settings-manager) and then turn on the cube (right now youre on pane, I believe)
<zguL> I closed it and cpu usage is normal
<linuxfce> hm, ccsm doesnt come default with ubuntu anymore?
<unop> Warmak, what does  file -s  filename.iso  report?
<_numbers_> system,preferences,advance desktop effects rockyrock
<linuxfce> ubuntu sure did cripple compiz, though i can see why
<_numbers_> my compiz works fine
<anto9us> zguL, or perhaps a child process you'd started from the terminal
<zguL> anto9us:  yes that was probably it
<mariusss> hey this is #ubuntu channel?
<Warmak> unop, a.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data (unknown version, id 'NSR0
<Flannel> mariusss: yes
<Warmak> tried both, -t iso9660 and udf
<mariusss> somebody talk with me 5minutes ago here... with my movie problem
<mariusss> i was on micro$shit... now i'm on ubuntu
<anto9us> mariusss, yes, you're in the right place
<uplink_> hi people, somebody know how to create an keyboard layout (driver of keyboard)?
<unop> Warmak,  tried without specifying a filesystem?   sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<linuxfce> hmm, how do i disable transparent borders in gnome windows that are out of focus
<mariusss> so i open mplayer and change avaible drivers on X11 and work fine with compozition active
<zguL> anyways, has someone here ever converted .mkv files to .mp4 ? I'm having problems with neroAacEnc not creating an .m4a file although it should. I've found out that the problem might have to do with the size of the movie, ~5Gb. Sound familiar?
<linuxfce> wow unop i never knew it was that easy to mount an iso in linux
<linuxfce> coolness
<mariusss> linuxfce with you i talked 5minutes ago?
<linuxfce> mariusss yes but im no expert i just know vlc plays all my stuff including hd
<unop> linuxfce, you can mount quite a few image types to a loopback device - not just isos
<Warmak> unop, same problem
<mariusss> i fix the problem with M player
<anto9us> zguL, if you're putting it on a fat32 formatted device then 5GB is too big
<unop> Warmak, is this an ISO you downloaded from somewhere?
<mariusss> i change avaible drivers from preferences on X11 and work now! thank's
<linuxfce> m player messes up my HD content, after about 5 minutes says something about frame buffers full
<linuxfce> my laptop barely plays 1080p, everythings gotta be set just right
<mariusss> linuxfce: but only M player work now... in totem i don't find that option to change video driver to X11
<Warmak> unop, no problem when burning with k3b
<linuxfce> unop thats cool, ill have to rtfm later on that one
<zguL> anto9us: nope, that is not the case
<unop> Warmak, that doesn't necessarily indicate the ISO is not corrupt .. have you verified the md5sum/sha1sum of the ISO?
<zguL> NTFS
<linuxfce> mariusss again youre talking to the wrong guy im no expert i came here for help myself
<linuxfce> i'd help if i could but its just over my head
<andre_d> ﻿I struggling with include/excludes using rsync. I have a directory Dir/ that I want to exclude the contents of, except for a certain directory in it, which I want to include. I have tried **/Dir in my exclude-from file and **/Dir/Keep\ dir/ in my include-from file, but everything from Dir/ is excluded. How can I accomplish what I want?
<Warmak> unop, doesn't k3b do this when you open an iso file?
<anto9us> zguL, try a different encoding solution, perhaps transcode or mencoder
<omkar> hey guys
<Initial_M> any IM client that has webcam support
<omkar> i want to download doom 3 for Linux
<omkar> how much is its size?
<Initial_M> because pidgin dont have
<zguL> anto9us:  thanks, I will look into it
<unop> Warmak, i'm not aware of k3b .. but i don't think so .. you usually verify the md5sum returned against the md5sum on the vendor's website
<blackbinary_> Hi, I want to have metacity start up on default instead of compiz, how can I do this (8.04)
<linuxfce> blackbinary_ good question, im assuming metacity --replace doesn't stick
<blackbinary_> linuxfce as fas as i know it works just for the session your in
<linuxfce> yeah, well i dont know then
<vadim> hi everybody. Who can tell me what command will allow me to ckeck my partitions for errors?
<Slart> blackbinary_: system, preferences, appearance, visual efects, set to none
<Slart> vadim: fsck
<blackbinary_> Slart does none basically = metacity?
<vadim> thanx
<Slart> blackbinary_: I think so, yes
<Laptopuser> I have a problem! I installed ubuntu and now my internet is terribly slow.. it is a known issue! I was very disappointed.. also tried a couple of fixes and it still doesn't work. What is the best alternative for Ubuntu in terms of automatic updates, user friendliness and "it just works"
<linuxfce> Wow laptopuser lol, i have nothing to say
<blackbinary_> Slart do you know of a way to check to see which I am running?
<unop> andre_d, have a read here/ http://www.silug.org/lists/silug-discuss/200704/msg00021.html
<Laptopuser> linuxfce: ???! why lol?
<Laptopuser> it is annoying to have slow internet!
<Slart> blackbinary_: run this, "ps -A | grep -i compiz", see if it finds a compiz process
<Slart> blackbinary_: replace compiz with metacity to search for that instead
<linuxfce> laptopuser its just funny to me that you come in here with a problem that you already gave up on and ask for suggestions for another distro
<Laptopuser> linuxfce: why is this so funny... it just doesn't work....
<whitedox> is there a way to make xchat print /list in a new window?
<blackbinary_> Heh, that is slightly funny. also kinda sad.
<Slart> Laptopuser: what kind of known issue is it? why is your internet slow?
<Laptopuser> linuxfce: I was very disappointed by ubuntu because I deleted my vista for it and now the same shit with things that don't work
<linuxfce> oh, well im sorry to hear that
<linuxfce> these guys here can probably help you solve your internet problem
<Laptopuser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778911
<blackbinary_> Slart, got metacity, dont have compiz :D
<anto9us> whitedox, try menu items, Window | Channel List
<Laptopuser> lots of people have this prolbem
<Slart> blackbinary_: there you go =)
<linuxfce> blackbinary_ just a thought, you could remove compiz. save some space and acheive the same result
<blackbinary_> Slart do you know how to get compositing (or however it is spelled) on metacity working? or is it enabled by default?
<i2adoo> I have uninstalled evolution mail client yet I have one package in update that is related to it. How do I make it dissapear? Thanks.
<whitedox> anto9us, thanks
<Laptopuser> I tried this fix: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/slow-internet-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-8.04-637922/
<Laptopuser> still doesn't work
<blackbinary_> linuxfce, because I may still use it once wine gets better. Right now it causes a few programs to not display their gui
<linuxfce> ahhh ok blackbinary_
<linuxfce> i read wine's up to 1.0. imagine that
<Laptopuser> any ideas for a different distro?
<linuxfce> laptopuser try mint linux
<blackbinary_> Laptopuser, i enjoy xubuntu :)
<ompaul> Laptopuser, that might be offtopic for here
<Laptopuser> xubuntu is an option. but it will probably give me the same issue
<rockyrock> how can i know the needed update packages from Synaptic, cuz i want to generate a package download script from Synaptic so i can download  update packages from an internet cafe. My internet is very slow in my house.
<blackbinary_> why is that?
<vegombrei> hi .. i just reinstalled ubuntu on my pc on a new hdd . i wish to remove the options and format the other hdd
<Slart> Laptopuser: ah.. it's a wireless network connection.. well.. those can be weird
<ompaul> Laptopuser, I would suggest that you disable ipv6
<Laptopuser> no It#s not wireless
<Laptopuser> ompaul: already tried that..
<othellix> how i install win4lin?
<Laptopuser> I edited the aliases file
<Laptopuser> and disabled ipv6
<Warmak> unop, can't find a md5sum to compare with mine, do you think a corrupted download is the only problem?
<Slart> blackbinary_: metacity doesn't do compositing... it's one of the reasons for compiz.. there is a small utility if you just want basic transparency without all the other shiny stuff though.. search in synaptic for composite
<vegombrei> unop: hi you there ??
<blackbinary_> Slart, i've got quite a few posts that says it does, nothing flashy but shadows & window fade etc.
<p1per> i have an external monitor connected to my notebook and i'm using clone mode, drivers are fglrx (ati x700). so far everythings working fine except one thing. when i try to play quake 3 only 640x480 will work on the external monitor if i try to set the resolution higher than 640x480 the external monitor turns black - any ideas why this happening? thanks in advance
<i2adoo> Can anyone tell me how to remove a package I do not wish to update yet I still see it in synaptic?
<mariusss> guys if i install virtualbox with window$ cand i play in it? i mean to play in windoze from virtualbox
<Slart> blackbinary_: huh.. metacity with window fade and stuff.. news to me at least.. they don't say how they do it?
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to find a program that can insert a certain string of text every time I click a special button or keycombo. Would anyone know a program like that?
<blackbinary_>  mariusss why wouldnt you be able to?
<ompaul> Laptopuser, you need to blacklist module also
<blackbinary_> Slart : http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/31/enable-metacity-compositing-in-gnome-222/
<eax> mariusss: You most likely couldn't because it's "virtual" hardware (I tried)
<othellix> how i install win4lin?
<blackbinary_> So they do Slart, was just wondering if there was a simpler way or if it was enabled by default or anything
<eax> othellix: http://win4lin.net/content/
<othellix> ok
<mariusss> i understand... is anoyng because all linux games work fine on my machine  60-100fps and wine emulated games work with low fps
<Slart> blackbinary_: if you edit the gnome "registry" I think it will stick
<mariusss> i have cedega too but is same thing like wine
<eax> mariusss: Yeah it sucks, but look at it this way: ValvE are porting all source games for Linux ^^
<Slart> blackbinary_: just run gconf-editor in a terminal, click your way to apps, metacity, general, compositing manager
<mariusss> all games with source engine?
<uplink_> somebody know to create/edit keyboard layout?
<eax> mariusss: Yeah, like Half-Life 2, Counter Strike: Source and Day Of Defeat :D
<anto9us> p1per, it could be that the timings need tweaking manually for your specific monitor, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linuxrookie> hello every body
<mariusss> eax: nice but i want to play counter-strike 1.6
<uplink_> i tested keycodes of additionals buttons (internet buttons) and nothing say
<eax> mariusss: You could download Steam and see if it worked?
<JohnFlux_> Hey all
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to find a program that can insert a certain string of text every time I click a special button or keycombo. Would anyone know a program like that?
<blackbinary_> Slart, eh seems laggy like other people were complaining.
<mariusss> i dont have steam... i play with my friend on local area network
<p1per> anto9us thanks, i will have a look at that :)
<eax> mariusss: Ohh trough WON?
<JohnFlux_> I have an intel G31 graphics chip and 3D programs run really slow.  glxinfo does seem to show the dri is on etc
<blackbinary_> mariusss, you could try Crossover Games, its based off wine, you can get a 15 day trial, then become an advocate to get it for free.
<JohnFlux_> eax: kde has khotkeys
<linuxrookie> can someone discribe me how to disable the bootscreen on xubuntu live so that i can see the bootstrap. i need to find out which video driver the system loads.
<Slart> blackbinary_: well.. it seems it is brand new.. so it might need some polish before it's running smooth.. it took compiz pretty long to become what it is now
<mariusss> i have cedega... but work exactly like wine
<blackbinary_> mariusss, its like wine but with the best version for each game & usually the best settings you can get.
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i edit the bootloader ?
<eax> JohnFlux_: Thanks, but I'm running GNOME as I really don't like KDE, but can I get that for Gnome?
<uplink_> vegombrei, what you need edit?
<mariusss> blackbinary i have cedega too but work like wine..
<Slart> linuxrookie: you could try running "glxgears -info" and check the output
<blackbinary_> Slart, apparently theres a new version that removes a 50fps cap
<Laptopuser> it's just plain bad that I have to disable ipv6 to get the internet to work! Ubuntu is supposed to work without editing all kinds of config files!
<blackbinary_> mariusss, I know, you said that. I was just suggesting a free alternative to try, because they all act differently.
<rockyrock> does anyone know an answer for my Q?
<bullgard4> Is there an opposite command to 'eject'?
<linuxrookie> thanks slart
<eax> bullgard4: mount
<boho103> does ubuntu support mips processors?
<mariusss> in World of warcraft work 3-5seconds and my PC freeze...
<Slart> linuxrookie: if you still want to remove the bootscreen let me know and I'll help you
<favro> bullgard4: eject -t
<uplink_> boho103, official ubuntu not,but have linux that support mips
<linuxfce> ok that so so easy
<linuxrookie> slart: great thx
<Uplink> lol @ uplink_
<linuxfce> APPS > GWD > metacity_theme_opacity = 1
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to find a program that can insert a certain string of text every time I click a special button or keycombo. Would anyone know a program like that? I'm on Hardy (8,04) with Gnome
<linuxfce> transparency gone yay
<blackbinary_> mariusss did you at least try wine and follow the instructions on winedb for Wow?
<uplink_> Uplink, more one with same nick xD
<linuxrookie> :( glxgears is not installed yet...
<Uplink> uplink_ xD
<mariusss> blackbinary how can i put Mplayer defalult video player?
<rockyrock> plz help me here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891679
<mariusss> yea... but is the same for me
<blackbinary_> uplink_ Uplink, xD! (sorry, just wanted to get into it)
<Uplink> blackbinary_, lOl!
<mariusss> i will try again, mabye something changes with new ati drivers
<boho103> hmm alright thanks uplink
<blackbinary_> mariusss, do you have a graphics card able to play it?
<linuxrookie> Slart do you have any idea how i can find out which video driver xubuntu live loads?
<mariusss> on windows it work great... 30-50fps average
<Uplink> blackbinary_, changer ur nick to _uplink
<bullgard4> favro: Thank you very much for your help.
<Slart> linuxrookie: you could check the kernel modules... see which ones are in use
<blackbinary_> Uplink, i would, but that would be silly.
<favro> np :)
<Uplink> blackbinary_, thats the point
<blackbinary_> Uplink, and as you can tell i am all about srsbuisnz
<Uplink> :/
<Slart> linuxrookie: lsmod will give you a list of kernel modules
<trigpin> i just installed pearpc via synaptic did not come to menu , and can't launch from terminal as not sure what the name is =/
<uplink_> somebody know how create a keyboard layout? (i need put the internet buttons to work)
<trigpin> can anyoune help ?
<uplink___> Hi I am uplink. definitely not blackbinary. oh no.
<uplink___> >.>
<uplink_> uplink__ auhauhuha
<uplink___> <.<
<citroxx> hah
<Uplink> uplink___, LOL sure... with the same IP
<uplink___> moar underscores :P
<uplink___> Uplink, i am just borrowing his computer
<uplink___> Uplink, duh.
<Uplink> xD
<Myrtti> AHEM.
<uplink___> Uplink, we'll , i'll see you later brother, i've got to go. lol.
<Uplink> ok :(
<uplink___> next time i'll bring cookies
<Ivan88> how can I mount my raid0 with my onboard nvidia raid controller?
<Slart> !fakeraid | Ivan88
<ubottu> Ivan88: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<linuxrookie> slart lsmod works
<vegombrei> uplink_: dude i crashed my system yesterday so i had to reinstall .. i reformatted and reinstalled .. however the earlier ubuntu was on an entirely diff hdd .. now during boot up it shows me the older one and also wont let me delete the files from the other hdd .. how do i reformat that hdd ?
<Ivan88> slart: thanks
<Slart> linuxrookie: nice.. if you're lucky you can check in /proc/drivers/ too.. see if there is a folder for your driver.. nvidia puts a folder there with version info and such
<linuxrookie> hmm but know I still dont know which
<linuxrookie> driver
<uplink_> vegombrei, if i understand the system not enter because bootloader use incorrect position?
<Slart> linuxrookie: sorry.. /proc/driver/
<linuxrookie> ok. i got a via 3sg unichrome pro card
<uplink_> vegombrei, you need edit the grub (if you use ubuntu)or lilo,etc
<trigpin>  hi , i just installed pearpc via synaptic did not come to menu , and can't launch from terminal as not sure what the name is =/
<vadim> how do i install icons that i download from Gnomelook.org?
<linuxrookie> lsmod lists under module via
<uplink_> vegombrei, if i remember the command for edit reinstall grub is grub-edit or grub-install
<administrator> x
<linuxrookie> but there is another entry in called via_agp
<pinhead_66> hi
<blame> Slart: are you good with bash programming? I need help to make a scrip that will replace "OLD" and "NEW" when sed -i 's/OLD/NEW/g' file.ext and when the script  is started it will ask to enter values for "OLD" and "NEW".
<administrator> Hello,Is any human here?
<pinhead_66> hi I have a question concerning networks
<pinhead_66> me
<Tulimaq> Vadim: System > Preferences >Appearance
<pinhead_66> i've searched google to setup a lan here, but 'im not getting anywhere
<lemon> hi, I've installed ultrastar, but when I start it, it doesn't allow me press ''s'', only practice pressing the ''p'' key. do anybody know why?
<vegombrei> i crashed my system yesterday so i had to reinstall .. i reformatted and reinstalled .. however the earlier ubuntu was on an entirely diff hdd .. now during boot up it shows me the older one and also wont let me delete the files from the other hdd .. how do i reformat that hdd ?
<nikre> hi
<linuxrookie> no entrys in /proc/driver about via
<Slart> blame: hmm.. hang on.. you'll have to give me a minute
<vegombrei> nikre: hello
<Slart> linuxrookie: well.. it was worth a try.. might be just nvidia that does that
<pinhead_66> i have one pc with a ethernet card and a second one with two ethernet cards, i would like to connect the two pc's while only one uses the remaining ethernet card to connect to the internet
<Tulimaq> ﻿vegombrei: use fdisk ?
<anto9us> vegombrei, it sounds like it may just be listed in your grub menu as a remnant and not physically exist at all, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove it there, make a backup of that file first though
<XSpudlyX> vegombrei: do you have  bootable live CD?
<nikre> i use ubuntu server 8.04
<vegombrei> XSpudlyX: yes
<nikre> installed gnome with this script
<nikre> http://www.superkahraman.com/ubuntu-server-gnome-gui-kurulumu/#
<nikre> oops
<FloodBot1> nikre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikre> sec
<XSpudlyX> vegombrei: if so, boot off that, crank up an IRC client when booted, and then we can go from there
<blame> Slart: of course
<XSpudlyX> vegombrei: i'm assuming here that you really do not care at all about what's currently on your hdd - i.e., you do really want to start again
<|pUm|> pinhead_66: just type your question ,please :)
<nikre> install gnome on my ubuntu server with this script: http://www.swedcore.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/x_install_804_server.sh
<nikre> *installed
<nikre> but i dont  have sound
<nikre> what can i do
<pinhead_66> how to make a lan :)
<FloodBot1> nikre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikre> i get this error at sys.->pref->sound test : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink"
<dimitris> pinhead_66: I think you need a crossover cable to connect both pcs together. Normal ethernet cable wont work.
<vegombrei> XSpudlyX: dude i just reinstalled ubuntu an hour ago .. what my issue is that the older ubuntu is on the secondry independant drive .. and its options turn up on the bootloader and i cant delete or format that drive
<pinhead_66> well, it should be the right cable, I 'm just messing up with the dns and other stuff
<vegombrei> XSpudlyX: what i need to do is remove it frommy bootloader ... and as root format the drive .. thing is im new to linux and ubuntu so donno the commands
<anto9us> pinhead_66, for a hubless network the pin assignments are different on the cable, standard network cable won't work
<Falstaf> sometimes my cursor won't work ... in some applications my cursor wont access parts of the screen
<|pUm|> pinhead_66: good question ;) ... ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.90 netmask 255.255.255.0 on system a on system b type ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 and then try to ping each other ... if it works write down to /etc/network/interfaces, or just use the small network button in the upper right
<XSpudlyX> vegombrei: do you want to start from scratch? (straight forward and easiest), or clean up the mess? cleaning up the mess will mean editing lilo or grub configs... not sure I have the time, but we can start (probably better in private msg)
<vadim> and how do i change mouse cursors?
<vegombrei> XSpudlyX: sure
<dexter> can ayone tell me a linux version for dreamweaver
<XSpudlyX> vegombrei: priv msg me with your option
<i2adoo> how do I make two update packages I have waiting dissapear (I do not want to install them)
<anto9us> !pinning | i2adoo
<ubottu> i2adoo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dexter> can ayone tell me a linux version for dreamweaver
<i2adoo> thank you
<Tulimaq> ﻿Vadim: System > Preferences >Appearance >Customize> Pointer
<vadim> thank you
<nikre> i get this error at sys.->pref->sound test : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink" and i have no sound. any advice?
<maeth> hey everybody...
<Gin> what is the best tool for managing my firewall rules?
<dexter> can ayone tell me a linux version for dreamweaver
<Tulimaq> Gin try Firestarter
<maeth> i need the uconio.h library for gcc , i heard its a substitute of the conio.h library used in turbo C
<nick_riviera> hi there
<maeth> ive google it but nothing
<pinhead_66> hm, |pUm|, i tried the ifconfig thing, but it doesnt work unable to resolve host it says
<mariusss> who have a .deb dc++ package? or a apt-get command to install a direct connect client
<vadim> <Tulimaq>: i'm sorry, could you explain me that in detail? I just have cursor theme packed and in the location you gave me i don't find any chance to install a new pointer pack
<pinhead_66> is it possible that my internet connection is messing up the other stuff (im really a noob concerning networking
<pinhead_66> this is my first effort in trying to make a lan between two linux pc's
<ifor> hey
<ifor> \anyone here?
<ifor> i installed java in the terminal
<dexter> can ayone tell me a linux version for dreamweaver
<ifor> and now i need to press OK in some blue screen that turned up in the terminal
<ifor> but how?
<anto9us> pinhead_66, set up static ip address and same subnet mask on each lan device, then see if they can ping each other
<Keile> Is anyone here?
<Keile> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.
<Keile> S
<pewpew> ifor, press tab
<pewpew> that should highlight the button
<Keile> I don't understand the point in having the Disk Tree thing.
<vadim> can anyone tell me how to install new mouse cursors?
<pewpew> ke whats up
<Keile> It isn't the installer.
<Tulimaq> Vadim: just drag and drop this theme in Appearance window it will install automatically
<Keile> I'm cool, you?
<pinhead_66> so the ip address on both pc's need to be the same?
<Keile> I'm trying to install Ubuntu because I fucked up my comp with malware
<Keile> About a week ago.
<ifor> haha
<ifor> thanks pewpew
<ifor> :)
<pewpew> you gotta love windows lol
<Keile> lol
<Keile> -_-" yes
<pewpew> np ifor
<Keile> I just did a torrent and have ubuntu..
<anto9us> pinhead_66, no, they need to follow the same range though, e.g. 192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.11
<Keile> And I mounted the iso on Alcohol.
<Keile> And everything.
<pewpew> You need to burn it
<Keile> But all it opens is the damn disk tree.
<Keile> I don't want to burn it.
<Keile> I don't have a burner on this comp.
<pewpew> It needs to be run from boot up
<Keile> I haven't had a burner for 2 years.
<pewpew> or put it on a usb
<FloodBot1> Keile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pewpew> with a loader
<pinhead_66> ok, thanx anto9us, i'll give it a try
<Keile> Is there any way to get around doing that?
<pewpew> the installer wont run inside another os
<Keile> Jeez.
<pewpew> you got a 1gb usb flash drive?
<Keile> no
<pewpew> dang
<Keile> Yay
<anto9us> pinhead_66, remember, it's the network card that has the ip address, not really the pc, you'll have 2 different ip addresses on the machine with 2 network cards
<Keile> So, I need a urb drive?
<Keile> usb*
<pewpew> usb drive
<pewpew> or burn to cd
<wols_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pewpew> or order one of the ubuntu free cd's
<Keile> I can't burn without a burner.
<wols_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Keile> And I don't have a usb drive.
<Keile> So, you can't just boot it from..?
<wols_> Keile: read this. and don't misuse your enter key!
<Keile> Something else?
<pewpew> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/#
<wols_> Keile: yes. don't misuse your enter key!
<Keile> huh?
<Keile> I use the enter key so I can type properly.
<pewpew> They mean dont write on lots of lines
<Keile> Oh. Right. Right.
<pinhead_66> ok, currently when i look up my card on the machine with the two card, its says loopback device, one card used dhcp to connect to the internet
<pewpew> Do it all one one line (See im doing it now)
<ulo> hello all.  I wrote a little server that listens on port 9119.  how do I open it up so people can connect to it from the outside?
<pewpew> get it to bind and listen on that port
<wols_> ulo: do you have a router?
<ulo> it does locally
<JohnFlux_> ulo: or bind to all ports
<ivonei> bom dia
<ulo> I probably do have a router, but I don't know much about these things
<pewpew> Keile, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<djamel> Keile, if you have a small usb drive you can use the "mini" and perform a netinstall
<Slart> blame: try this one.. I don't know if it works with spaces inside the two texts but I'm sure that can be fixed
<wols_> ulo: you need to port forward port 9119 on your router to your ubuntu PC: this is offtopic here. we don't support routers, only ubuntu
<Slart> blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38185/
<pinhead_66> so howdo you ping another pc? ;) told ya i'm a noob
<ivonei> eu estou aparedendo a mexer com ubuntun
<ivonei> a queria pedir ajuda de alguem
<ulo> wols_: ok, so once I do that, there's nothing I need to do on the ubuntu side?
<ivonei> e que montei um proxy
<Scorp_> hey guys, anyone able to connect a Mobile to ubuntu for sync ???
<wols_> !pt | ivonei
<ivonei> e queria saber
<ubottu> ivonei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wols_> ivonei: english ONLY channel
<Scorp_> !gnokii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnokii
<pinhead_66> ok found it
<ivonei> como faço
<pinhead_66> pinging, anyway to stop it?
<nikre> hi, i get this error at sys.->pref->sound test : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink" and i have no sound. any advice?
<anto9us> pinhead_66,  ping -I eth1? <address of other machine>
<blame> Slart: I stumbled upon this here, but reports errors on ubuntu. Can you take a peep. I'll try your script. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=fa714e3dba9a66e48b992a50f2d80b96&t=674109&page=2
<wols_> pinhead_66: ctrl+c
<Scorp_> Guys, i need help with syncing my mobile to Ubuntu.. What to do ???
<anto9us> pinhead_66, I'm guessing eth1 there, ifconfig will list all your devices
<ivonei> pra colocar um pagina html  no squid para aparecer na estaçoes
<wols_> ivonei: STOP! no portuguese here! this is an english ONLY channel. go to #ubuntu-br
<wols_> ivonei: /join #ubuntu-br
<djamel> wols_, don't use caps please, it's very aggressive
<Slart> blame: it uses some kind of temp file system.. but the newer versions of sed already has in place replacing.. the -i switch does that
<tj1515> I was told there is a bug where firefox shuts down b/c of flash has anyone found a fix for this
<wols_> it's meant to be since he ignores repeated pointers to the right channel
<Slart> tj1515: well.. flash could be considered a bug in itself.. but no.. I don't know of a fix
<djamel> wols_, remember you once were a newbie ok
<wols_> djamel: but I understood when talked to me in my own language. *plonk*
<pinhead_66> i'pm getting  <64 bytes from ip adress: icmp_seq=xx ttl=xx time=0.04x (the x's stand for changing numbers)
<tj1515> its crazy i never had this problem till a couple weeks ago
<wols_> pinhead_66: then it's wroking as intended
<wols_> tj1515: start ffox in a xterm. check its output
<ivonei> oi
<tj1515> ok
<ivonei> como faço para usar em portugues
<wols_> !br | ivonei
<ubottu> ivonei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unop> vegombrei, are you still here?
<vegombrei> unop: thank god yes !!!
<tj1515> Gtk-Message: Using Global Menu
<tj1515> (firefox:17648): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<tj1515> (firefox:17648): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<tj1515> (firefox:17648): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<tj1515> (firefox:17648): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<FloodBot1> tj1515: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinhead_66> if it works as intended, how can i share folders between the two?
<vegombrei> unop: dude can i pvt msg ya ?
<unop> vegombrei, what's the matter?
<Slart> tj1515: don't paste stuff in here.. use pastebin
<Slart> !paste | tj1515
<ubottu> tj1515: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> vegombrei, it's better to keep the convo here.
<wols_> pinhead_66: both ubuntu? samba or nfs
<tj1515> i how do use it
<pinhead_66> one debian, one ubuntu
<Slart> tj1515: just go to the url.. paste the text, click ok and give us the url
<tj1515> thanks
<pinhead_66> installed samba allready, can't seem to find nfs
<Lynx_> hey! when i disconnect from my ubuntu box via ssh by typing 'exit', my putty window or ssh client do not close, but instead stay open until i kill them. why is that? i don't have that with other ssh servers.
<vegombrei> unop: ok
<wols_> pinhead_66: then you must configure samba
<Keile> o_o
<anto9us> pinhead_66, easiest and quickest is to share over ssh, on file server, sudo apt-get install ssh, then in in file browser on other machine enter ssh://<ip address>
<unop> Lynx_, did you start any processes off in the ssh sessions?
<tj1515> ok here is the error firefox gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/38186/
<LSD|Ninja> Lynx_: That's client side behaviour, not server. You can change it in the putty options
<Lynx_> unop: no...
<|pUm|> pinhead_66 sorry to say, but you have to do alot of more work, would you like to transfer some files more often? or only once?
<Slart> tj1515: segmentation fault.. not a lot you can do about that..
<trigpin>  i just installed pearpc via synaptic did not come to menu , and can't launch from terminal as not sure what the name is , anyone know what pearpc command is to lauch from terminal ?
<Lynx_> LSD|Ninja: hmm, but the same putty does not do that with other servers, and also commandline openssh does not quit if i exit the session...
<wols_> tj1515: uninstall the flash plugin and try different ones and different versions of it
<Keile> I'm trying to install ubuntu using unetbootin'
<vegombrei> basically i have 2 drives .. one 250 sata and the other 80 .. i had windows xp initially installed on a partition on the 250 .. ubuntu was dedicated on the 80 .. 80 being the secondary drive ... what happened was that i tried to remove windows and free up that drive for ubuntu .. but i took out the MBR so i reformatted and reinstalled ubuntu on the primary 250 drive .. but now the older one on the 80 wont go
<wols_> trigpin: dpjg -L <packagename> |grep bin
<unop> Lynx_, hmm, is exit aliased to something else ?
<Keile> Can anyone tell me whether to choose Diskimage or Custom?
<wols_> vegombrei: define "won't go"
<vadim> how can i change my splash screen (on boot)
<Lynx_> unop: not unless it is by default. but actually it probably is client side, as I get the 'logout' message in putty/openssh
<pinhead_66> the ultimate intention is having folders that can be accesed on both pc's and if possible connecting to the internet through the lan, with a hub
<LSD|Ninja> Lynx_: what's putty set to do on exit? Default is to kill the window on a clean exit, maybe you changed it for that particular server?
<pinhead_66> i'm probably way over my head here, but linux is just too much fun
<Ivan88> I'm trying to mount a ntfs partition but mount tells me that it's marked to be in use. What will happen if I force mount it?
<vegombrei> unop: dude yesterday we removed the MBR by mistake so i had to reinstall ubuntu so i did it on the primary drive
<djamel> Keile, do you have a flash drive ?
<unop> vegombrei, do you want to go back to ubuntu on the 80GB drive?
<anto9us> pinhead_66, getting a hub will change things, that will act as the internet sharing device rather than the machine doing it, sharing right now is complicated for you as you have to tell it which network device to use
<wols_> pinhead_66: making a samba share available on the internet is simply terminally stupid
<pinhead_66> that was not my intention wols_
<vegombrei> unop: no i wanna remove that and free that space and also remove the option to boot from there in bootloader
<gooody> i have a dual boot system compose of xp and ubuntu hardy. I also have a separate ntfs drive for my files. now i want to add some space to my xp drive, can i do this in ubuntu hardy?
<trigpin> wols_,  thanks , works . =)
<pinhead_66> the shared folder should only be accesbile by the other pc
<wols_> pinhead_66: didn't you say "intention is having folders that can be accesed on both pc's and if possible connecting to the internet"
<Lynx_> LSD|Ninja: hmm, can't find that setting. but maybe it just has to do with tunneling and socks proxy stuff, or x forwarding
<pinhead_66> then i gave a wrong description, sorry
<anto9us> pinhead_66, I suggest ssh is your most convenient and flexible solution right now
<LSD|Ninja> Lynx_: it's on the opening page of the putty options, undernmeath the list of saved sessions
<wols_> !samba | pinhead_66
<ubottu> pinhead_66: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unop> vegombrei, ok, the same procedure as yesterday then -- use gparted to remove all the partitions on the disk .. make a new partition, etc .. to remove the grub boot entry, this should do.   sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst{,.bkp} && sudo update-grub
<ulo> wols_: the router thing fixed it, that's for the pointer
<Lynx_> LSD|Ninja: ah, thanks. no, set to 'on clean exit'
<brianherman> hello!
<Konner> When i install my drivers in Ndiswrapper on Xubuntu and do modprobe i restart my computer and nothing happens my wireless isnt working
<Konner> can someone help"?
<pinhead_66> ok, so samba also works for linux?
<unop> Konner, ask a question to the channel.
<wols_> Konner: start your modprobe in a script on bootup
<anto9us> pinhead_66, samba my be problematic as you're working with multiple network devices, you will have to tell it which network and subnet to work on
<pinhead_66> i have it installed allready,
<wols_> pinhead_66: yes
<Konner> wols_ how do i do that? im kinda new to this
<wols_> anto9us: it's not, as long as he is behind a router
<Gin> Deluge is getting better and better
<pinhead_66> that's a questions of ip and subnet masks then anto9us?
<Gin> :-)
<vegombrei> unop: only one problem mate ... the new installation made the swap in the 80
<wols_> Konner: what wlan chip and what exactly do you need to type to make it work after bootup?
<wols_> vegombrei: since you remove the partitions anyways it doesn't matter
<wols_> pinhead_66: not really
<Konner> Its a Linksys WMP54GS (alternitive driver is Broadcom BCM4018)
<pinhead_66> lol :), i knew it wasn't gonna be that easy
<gooody> can i do partitioning in ubuntu hardy?
<wols_> pinhead_66: did you read the urls ubottu gave you?
<wols_> gooody: gparted, cfdisk or fdisk
<anto9us> pinhead_66, you'll need to edit smb.conf | networking section and set up interfaces, ssh will work far more easily for you, as I keep saying
<Ivan88> I'm trying to mount a ntfs partition but mount tells me that it's marked to be in use. What will happen if I force mount it?
<wols_> Ivan88: exact error please and the output of "mount"
<Konner> Who agrees 8.04 doesnt works as well as 7.10
<Konner> :l
<pinhead_66> well, i'm running out of time here, 'ill have to do some reading and searching and trying. i'm afraid i'm still thinking too windows like concerning lan's
<unop> vegombrei, well, you could do two things .. keep the swap partition on that disk as-is and just reformat the other partitions .. or create a new swap partition on the 250GB disk .. i'd choose the first option as it's easier now and you'd have better performance with the swap partition on a separate hard disk
<gooody> ﻿wols_: i have a dual boot compose of xp and ubuntu hardy. i also have a separate ntfs drive for my files. can i add some space to my xp drive using gparted?
<tj1515> thanks guys i've installed swfdec and like it for the most part. seems to have fixed the problem so far fingers crossed
<Konner> my wireless works fine in 7.10 and not in 8.04
<wols_> gooody: yes
<INeedHelpPlease> i've got lmsensors working, it gives output, but when i run xsensors i get this error Sensor 'asb100' not supported by xsensors! and Sensor 'w83l785ts' not supported by xsensors!
<anto9us> pinhead_66, firestarter will help you set up sharing internet connection quite easily
<wols_> anto9us: ipmasq
<wols_> pinhead_66: use ipmasq
<frybye> Konner with a few specific devices and certain drivers the 7.10 might work better ottb but one cant then say it is in general a better os...
<wols_> Konner: why don't you use b43 kernel module?
<gooody> ﻿wols_: is there a possibility that my xp system will be broken after the partition?
<wols_> gooody: depending what you do,it might have destroyed the bootloader of XP
<frybye> Konner: somtimes it is a diffucult balance getting better performance while maintaining legacy support ...
<dexter> can anyone tell me any linux tools for learning german language
<unop> gooody, before adjusting partitions, it's always better to make sure you have a backup of all data incase something does go wrong during the procedure
<Konner> wols_ how?
<pinhead_66> i should mention that my internet pc is allready connected to a rooter, witch in turn is connect to the modem
<frybye> same applies to all op. system development I guess...
<wols_> !b43 | Konner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<gooody> ﻿wols_: how can i do this safely?
<wols_> gooody: depends what you do. can't tell in advance
<wols_> gooody: the bootloader can be fixed tho.
<anto9us> pinhead_66, does your router not have other ports to connect the 2nd machine?
<pinhead_66> if i had an additional cable i could go only with both pc's, but i'd like to make a renderfarm :)
<guntbert> Where can I change settings, so that <alt><tab> switches between ALL apps, not just between those in the current workspace/desktop?
<Guest24963> moi
<pinhead_66> ports enough anto9us :) but somethimes the more difficult roads teaches you more.
<guntbert> !fr | Guest24963
<ubottu> Guest24963: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Konner> wols_ it cant tell me anything about b43
<violinappren> hi all, is there a way to install only the base system (without any graphical environments) from the normal live cd?
<gooody> ﻿﻿wols_: do you refer to grub?
<wols_> gooody: no I refer to the windows bootloade
<wols_> r
<jimcooncat> !broadcom | wols_
<ubottu> wols_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<XSpudlyX> violinappren: which live CD did you download?
<violinappren> XSpudlyX:  kubuntu's
<Ivan88> wols_: http://pastebin.com/m57879719
<wols_> Konner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43   and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<violinappren> XSpudlyX: I was thinking along the lines of a certain boot option that make it install only the base system
<servidorespillo> hi anybody know about ubuntu-xen server
<gooody> ﻿wols_: thanks for the help. keep it up guys.
<wols_> Ivan88: output of "mount"
<wols_> !anyone | servidorespillo
<ubottu> servidorespillo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Garfield_> hey guys
<wols_> violinappren: use a minimal CD
<wols_> !minimalcd | violinappren
<ubottu> violinappren: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<servidorespillo> sorry anyone/anybody
<XSpudlyX> violinappren: i'm sure there's a server CD you download, instead of the desktop CD (which is a live CD as well as an installer)
<violinappren> wols_: will check it
<XSpudlyX> violinappren: question is, can you install server from desktop CD?
<aletinel22944> Hello there, need help for an Intel 3945 ABG Wireless card under Ubuntu Hardy. Anyone can help?
<servidorespillo> my ubuntu-xen server stop booting
<violinappren> XSpudlyX: i didnt really want to reload an ISO image
<wols_> !wlan | aletinel22944
<ubottu> aletinel22944: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<violinappren> XSpudlyX: yes that's my question
<pinhead_66> i'd like to thank every one for their help. many thanks, i need to go, maybe later
<aletinel22944> thanks!n I'll go and check, I'm back in a while
<violinappren> well the minimal cd ISO is very small so no problem downloading
<violinappren> thanks wols_, XSpudlyX
<Ivan88> wols_: http://pastebin.com/m43573619
<wols_> violinappren: it will download the base packages from the internet while installing tho
<Sorlag> hi all... how do configure what things are shown on the desktop? i don't want to see my merged drives
<loz> goàod afternoon europe
<wols_> Ivan88: seems your windows partition wasn't unmounted cleanly. boot windows and run chkdsk on it
<loz> Can anyone help me with some sound issues?
<wols_> Ivan88: then cleanly shut down windows
<violinappren> wols_: it's okay since i'm sure most packages i want have received updates and will be redownloaded
<wols_> !sound | loz
<ubottu> loz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ivan88> wols_: I can't boot windows, I'm trying to backup here...
<loz> wols: i apear to be having a sound streaming problem
<wols_> Ivan88: the drive is uncleanly mounted, could be data loss if you force mount it. your choice
<XSpudlyX> violinappren: This might help --->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166353
<wols_> loz: start explaining the problem if you want help
<loz> wols: my sound works, but no you tube etc or mini flash videos
<anto9us> !codecs | loz
<ubottu> loz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Konner> wols_ those instructions in the page are too confusing to me
<nparafe> is there any program to mass covert word and excel documents to openoffice.org format?
<wols_> loz: start your browser in an xterm and try to watch a flash movie. check for messages in the xterm then
<dexter> can anyone tell me any softwares for learning german language
<anto9us> nparafe, I believe openoffice.org will do a batch conversion
<wols_> Konner: then hire a conslutant
<aletinel22944> here I am again, got a problem with my wireless intel 3945 card under Ubuntu Hardy. Trouble is that i find networks but i'm unable to connect, also with WEP or WPA encription disabled. The very very strange thing is that everithing was perfectly working with Ubuntu 7.10
<wols_> aletinel22944: check your logs for wlan messages
<wols_> both syslog and kern.log
<aletinel22944> tell me how please
<wols_> you look at them with a pager or an editor...
<aletinel22944> ok
<aletinel22944> back here
<aletinel22944> wols_: syslog is totally empty
<dexter> can anyone tell me any softwares for learning german language
<wols_> aletinel22944: do not talk to me anymore please.
<INeedHelpPlease> how do i go about renaming /etc/sensors3.conf to sensors.conf?
<wols_> dexter: unlilely that exists as free software
<wols_> INeedHelpPlease: man mv
<aletinel22944> k sorry
<dexter> wols_; y so?
<wols_> dexter: cause no one made it
<dexter> wols_; okk
<anto9us> dexter, http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/
<stefano> hi all. I've installed a 32 bit hardy using debootstrap on a LVM partition of a 64 bit hardy machine. Then I performed a tasksel --new-install and installed ubuntu-system task. Installed a kernel and grub. It works but: 1) it doesn't run update-grub when installing or upgrading a kernel and 2) it hibernates, but it dowsn't even try to recover, mounting the root fs (dirty) at reboot. any idea?
<guntbert> Where can I change settings, so that <alt><tab> switches between ALL apps, not just between those in the current workspace/desktop?
<wols_> shinao1: do you want a 2nd ubuntu install or why did you do this?
<dexter> wols_; i m checking that site
<wols_> stefano:  do you want a 2nd ubuntu install or why did you do this?
<INeedHelpPlease> thanks wols
<ShishKabab> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<stefano> wols_: yes, i did: i wanted to try out the 32 bit version on the same hardware, just because i need some programs that don't work on the 64 bit env.
<anto9us> guntbert, ctrl+alt+tab will do that
<wols_> stefano: as for update-grub: check /etc/kernel-img.conf. however having a grub from hardy64 any hardy32 both on the same machine is not good
<wols_> s/any/and
<stefano> wols_: amd64 and 32 bit envs are on different partitions. the 64bit grub loads the 32 bit one (using a chainloader), which is inside another partition (the boot partition of the 32 bit system)
<guntbert> anto9us: not for me: ctrl+alt+tab switches between desktop and panels but not between applications (on my install at least)
<wols_> stefano: ok, that works
<anto9us> guntbert, aah, maybe it's a feature of compiz then, I believe there's a key sequence for it though, you can use gconf-editor to view/edit them
<Radux_> Could someone tell me what they think the best virtualization emu/program is? I am looking to run winXP to play a few games / key apps.
<Radux_> I don't care if its free or pay.
<LSD|Ninja> What games?
<stefano> wols_: yes, it boots fine. the problem is that when hibernating, it doesn't seem to even try to resume
<INeedHelpPlease> i found virtualbox was easy to install and get working
<guntbert> anto9us: ah, gconf-editor might help, thx. I'm gonna have a look
<wols_> dunno about hibernation sorry
<Radux_> LSD|Ninja mainly steam Team Fortress 2, and dreamweaver cs3
<wols_> Radux_: does not exist. VMs don't do 3D
<Radux_> wols_ seriously?
<LSD|Ninja> Radux_: then you want a native boot then. No ifs, buts or maybes.
<wols_> yes seriously.
<Radux_> wols_ well that bites, lol.
<stefano> wols_: no problem. I'm investingating the kernel-img.conf. I suspect it may need some modifications for both things
<wols_> Radux_: team fortress 2 works in wine
<Radux_> wols_, not really
<Radux_> wols_ very low fps + you have to run dx8
<Radux_> wols_ and for me any ways, no mic support.
<Radux_> wols_ LSD|Ninja, maybe you guys can help me boot XP then. I have it on sda1, & menu.lst has it as (hd0,0), it doesn't boot.
<wols_> Radux_: full menu.lst please. pastebin
<boho103> efnet was hacked....
<boho103> efnet.org
<wols_> boho103: don't do this here
<Radux_> wols_ http://pastebin.com/m41eee6ef
<wols_> Radux_: ubuntu is on /dev/sdx1 ?
<Radux_> wols_ ubuntu is on sdb. no other partitions on there
<Radux_> wols_ and ubuntu boots fine :)
<wols_> Radux_: that can't be since you use (hd2,0) for ubuntu. third hdd as bios sees it
<Radux_> wols_ I think it may be the fault of my external drive
<wols_> Radux_: what happens when you select the winodws install? what messages?
<Radux_> wols_ my drive has been seen as sda and as sdc, at different times
<Radux_> wols_ when i select windows I get a garble of text... mostly symbols.
<junglecrazd1> good evening everyone.
<junglecrazd1> does anyone/can anyone help me with a problem?
<Radux_> wols_ oh i was wrong
<Ayabara> what do I need to play quicktime?
<junglecrazd1> i have 2 rars and want to combine them before i extract them.
<Radux_> wols_ ubuntu is sdb, sda is windows
<junglecrazd1> they are an .exe split into two files. how to do this? thanks.
<wesley> junglecrazd1, why do you need to do that?
<shiloh7> g morning, can someone give me some advice, im new to ubuntu
<Bodsda> jungle why did you split an exe?
<Radux_> shiloh7, whats the problem?
<rambo3> it is a file.001 file.002
<rambo3> junglecrazd1, just extract the first rar file
<wols_> Radux_: not for your BIOS
<Radux_> wols_ thats what fdisk -l gives
<shiloh7> Radux_ no problems other than im a noob, i want to install compiz fusion, is there a how to page?
<junglecrazd1> rambo3: doing now. thanks.
<wols_> Radux_: test (hd1,0) for windows
<Radux_> shiloh7, what version of ubuntu?
<wols_> Radux_: fdisk -l is your linux kernel and not your BIOS
<Radux_> wols_ i know
<wols_> shiloh7: what videocard?
<Myrtti> junglecrazd1: check that you have unrar, not unrar-free and unrar the first file. Unrar should combine the parts into one.
<shiloh7> Radux_ just installed 8.04LTS after my last straw with fedora
<Radux_> shiloh7, then compiz is already installed.
<shiloh7> wols_ already have the nvidia drivers installed
<Radux_> shiloh7, you'll need a proper graphics driver, and perhaps the compiz-settings package (i cant remember its actual name, just search synaptic for compiz)
<shiloh7> Radux_ hmmm, do i need to get the compiz manager separetly?
<Radux_> shiloh7, yea.
<Radux_> shiloh7, but right clicking on your desktop, go to visual effects or whatever it is called, you can turn compiz on there.
<wols_> !compiz | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols_> shiloh7: the XGL part is NOT needed
<shiloh7> Radux, cool, im a 2 yr linux user, fedora, crashed me two times in one month, was the last straw with fedora, so far this is really sweet
<wols_> !ccsm | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Radux_> wols_ will go mess around and try and get it to boot xp, will be back shortly.
<shiloh7> ty so much, wow this is a very helpful and nice channel, im not used to that, lol
<ale27263> Hello all, I have a big trouble with my wireless card (INTEL 3945 ABG). With previous ubuntu and kubuntu versions 7.10 it was working perfectly. After upgrading to 8.04 i'm able to scan for networks but not to connect, also if I disable encription. Please help =)
<wesley> i've tried xsensors and it apparently doens't support my sensors, are there any other reccomendations?
<wols_> wesley: gkrellm
<bullgard4> "~$ eject -t /dev/scd0" prints "...failed. Input/output error." What log should reflect this input/output error?
<wesley> i'll poke around in that, thanks
<KiDFlaSh> I have a problem with my usb-audiocard it turns automatically the sound off
<shiloh7> after reading about envy i tried it, wow this distro is nice
<syanddylf> who can tell me how to install compiz-atlantis??
<wols_> shiloh7: if you used envy you broke your ubuntu.
<jpds> !envy | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shiloh7> wols_uh oh, how i unbreak it?
<wols_> shiloh7: reinstall (no I am not joking) if you actually installed envy and not envyng
<shiloh7> i did envying
<KiDFlaSh>  I have a problem with my usb-audiocard it turns automatically the sound off, can someone help me?
<shiloh7> i mean envyng
<wols_> ok then
<shiloh7> wols, am i ok then?
<ompaul> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shiloh7> wols_ so im oks then?
<Gin> flash is pissing me off
<wesley> is there anything that acn just put the temp up in the system tray?
<Gin> ff crashes whenever I try to watch a new youtube vid
<tj1515> Gin: unistall flash install gnash or swfdev
<Gin> tj1515, can I watch youtube video with that?
<tj1515> Gin: yeah no problem some other flash don't work
<tj1515> so goos
<tj1515> good
<Radux_> wols_ okay, 1,0 gives me garbled text, but I think its supposed to be 0,0
<dorito> is there any good system monitors for linux
<dorito> like samurize on windows
<KillingVector> Right. Is there a way to tell a package to ignore a dependency when being installed with apt?
<dorito> with a vista sidebar look alike?
<Radux_> dorito, ubuntu comes with one
<dorito> Radux_ does it have weather monitoring as well?
<Radux_> dorito, just the system monitor, you can move the panel to the side if you like though
<Radux_> dorito, if you want that kind of thing you can just get avant window navigator, or awn. its a dock and supports a  lot of things like that.
<Gin> tj1515, gnash or swfdev. which one is better?
<tj1515> dorito: u may want to look at gdesklets
<tj1515> swfdev in my experience
<dorito> thanks guys
<Gin> tj1515, swfdev is not in the repo
<tj1515> uninstall flash then goto a flash site install plugins you'll see swfdev there
<tj1515> install it through firefox plugin installer
<Radux_> okay, i really need help getting a proper fstab and setting up a proper dual boot.
<wesley> ok how do i put something like gkrellm in the applications menu or make it so it doesn't close when i close the terminal?
<earthian> Hello, my CTRL+ALT+Fn do not work anymore (last time worked in gutsy)!!!??? How do I switch to console???
<Gin> tj1515, with swfdec the video lags
<jpastore> I just got a new HDD for my laptop. I have an external enclosure I was going to put the old drive in. Can I put the new drive in it an rsync over the whole file system and boot off the new drive? Or should I install the new drive format and install ubuntu and the rsync the old drive back? I have lots of tweaks, apps, config that I don't want to do again.
<my_haz> greetings, i am having problem with sshd. Both boxes are running ubuntu. I sshd on the server works if i connect via the server, i can ping the server from the client box, but i cannot connect to port 22 via the client box. what might be the problem?
<lihijo> Hi!!!
<lihijo> Any here have a nvidi G8x (8400, 8600) ? Are you satisfied with it? is it's temperature ok?
<jpastore> my_haz, did you check iptables?
<wols_> lihijo: #hardware. you are OT
<scuser> hi all, can I ask a question about systemimager ?
<my_haz> jpastore: i would rsync too the old drive
<lihijo> ta
<my_haz> jpastore: what should i look for in iptables?
<wols_> my_haz: iptables -L
<jpastore> my_haz, wols_ beat me to it =)
<lihijo> will ubuntu work with nvidia 8400m gs?
<wols_> !hcl | lihijo
<ubottu> lihijo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<my_haz> jpastore: wols, i just did iptables --flush, on the server with no help
<jpastore> my_haz, there's no firewall in between the server and the client? are they on the same network?
<Sorlag> Hey folks.. i need to detach a program from the terminal.. whats the command again? thought it was "&& disown" but that didnt work..
<my_haz> jpastore: yes they are connected directly via an ethernet wire
<Rubbel> I've got a problem with kde-window-decorator. I'm using Ubuntu with KDE4 and compiz. Sometimes at startup the kdm crashes. I already reinstalles compiz with all addons but I still got the error. I've got the same probem if I change something at the configuration programm of compiz. Do someone now this bug and maybe a solution?
<wols_> Sorlag: what do you mean exactly? you want to keep the program running while you close the terminal?
<my_haz> jpastore, wols_ ok i see a problem, two boxes were sharing the same ip address, so i was actually connecting to the wrong box
<Sorlag> wols_ yes
<wols_> Sorlag: nohup or screen,depending
<jpastore> my_haz, that'll do it =)
<earthian> something got wring with my graphics driver which I want to upgrade now. I want to switch to console (CTRL+ALT+F1), however the latter combination does not do anything! So how do I switch to console and back?
<wols_> earthian: that is the right key combo. what video driver?
<earthian> fglrx which is not loaded now as i have glx indirect
<Gin> it would be cool if the system tray has the feature that can hide some icons as in Windows
<wols_> earthian: that doesn't answer the question
<earthian> version 8.50.x?
<wols_> that is fglrx
<hasnectabd_forev> padang
<earthian> yes, i said that. :)
<wols_>  you said fglrx is not loaded. so what is it?
<wols_> what driver do you run right now?
<earthian> dunno
<earthian> vesa?
<earthian> whats the default fallback driver here?
<wols_> earthian: check your Xorg.0.log
<earthian> says fglrx
<earthian> with disabled 3d accel.
<vadim> hi. I have a problem. Can't install extension to my openoffice. When trying to do that have a mistake - couldn't create java implementation loader. What the matter can be?
<my_haz> jpastore: now i can't seem to ping the box
<wols_> earthian: Xorg.0.log will tell you why
<wols_> vadim: java is installed?
<vadim> <wols_>:yes it is
<earthian> wols_, the driver is not an issue atm. the issue is the switching to the console which does not work..
<my_haz> jpastore, wols_ thanks, for whatever reason if i connect over the wireless card everything works, who knows
<wols_> earthian: considering the driver itself is not working as intended and is proprietary to boot, what do you expect us to do? we cannot troubleshoot it
<vadim> <wols_>: could you help me with that?
<wols_> vadim: dunno then
<earthian> wols_, is the CTRL+ALT+Fn key combo dependent on the GFX driver?
<wols_> earthian: sometimes. e.g. with my savage4 card it crashed my machine when I did that
<earthian> oh
<earthian> ok i see. thanks then a lot!
<Gin> it seems flash 10 is stabler than 9
<Pelo> Gin, and it uses slightly less cpu
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know anything about HVAC?
<spasticteapot> I want to build a thermostat.
<hasnectabd_forev> hallo
<spasticteapot> Oops.
<spasticteapot> Wrong channel.
<Gin> Pelo, yea, finally adobe is putting in some work for the linux version
<Pelo> Gin, personnaly I don'T understand why flash uses so much cpu anyway, it's just a video player,  other video players don'T use as much, it's the same in windows
<Gin> Pelo, don't know.. :\
<wols_> Pelo: flash uses i386 integer cpu commands ONLY
<wols_> no MMX; no SSE, no FPU, nothing
<Pelo> can someone running the default human theme , with no  change , take a screen shot for me , possibly with nautilus open ? and pastbin it somewhere
<Gin> wols_, then they should start using them
<wols_> Gin: no. reduces compatibility
<Enselic> Pelo: why?
<wols_> tho they started with flash 10 to partially do it (alternate code paths)
<Gin> wols_, what compability?
<wols_> with different hardware and OSes
<Pelo> Enselic, the screenshot ? cause I messed around with mine to much for me to use in a submission for the new theme , I need a before picture
<Sertse> hi, when you create a launcher etc how do you specify it to lauch it in terminal.
<Gin> wols_, but 99% of the hardware support i386 and most of them are either amd or Intel and OS = Windows or Linux
<tt5786> hey all need some help how do you copy files
<Enselic> Pelo: why not create a new temporary user and do it yourself?
<wols_> Gin: yes, which is why they use i386 ISA only
<Sertse> hi
<tt5786> how do you copy files in ubuntu
<Pelo> Enselic, I'd rather not restart my current session,  if you don'T want to do it , fine,  I'm not asking you to undo your own theme,  that's why I asked for someone running the default theme already
<Enselic> Pelo: I'm sorry if I had an offensive tone, that was not at all my intention
<Enselic> Pelo: but there is no need to restart your current session, you can switch users
<jpastore> so I'm trying to install wicd and aptitude wants to uninstall network-manager and ubuntu-desktop. I'm ok with nm-applet going away but don't I need ubuntu-desktop?
<Sertse> oh, I'm dumb. found it
<Zer1> alguem do Brazil
<SeveredCross> jpastore: Nope.
<SeveredCross> It's a metapackage.
<vadim> i have java installed but it isn't working properly. How do i fix it?
<jpastore> SeveredCross, ok thanks...it just sounded important
<SeveredCross> jpastore: Nah.
<djamel> Zer1, #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  :)
<tt5786> can some one help me with how to copy files in the file system
<jpastore> does anyone know why nm-applet is such a PoS?
<wols_> vadim: there might be a openoffice package missing which does java stuff
<vadim> <wols_>: it doesn't even work in my browser
<wols_> vadim: java? then you haven't installed the java plugin properly
<wols_> !java | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<neuling> does somebody know how to make the via unichrome work under ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> use the "chrome" driver.
<xyz> hi guys, should i be considered crazy if i try to upgrade dapper to hardy?
<_Garfield_> hey guys, I want to remove the sata_mv driver from the system but recompiling my kernel doesn't work and the blacklist doesn't work either
<_Garfield_> the recompiling probably doesn't work because I don't know what I'm doing :)
<Zer1> hi. helo. I an ned Sis Dor
<Zer1> Sis Driver miRA
<l3x> hello, how do i make gcc make executables? which package i need to install with synaptic? i tried compiling something, and it said c compiler cannot make executables...
<MikeSeth> install gcc
<The-Compiler> l3x: build-essential
<The-Compiler> l3x: Then you have everything you need to compile
<l3x> The-Compiler: thank you very much :) I was searching gcc :D
<wols_> joke1: try again. this time make sense please
<GuySoft> hi all, is there in ubuntu a way for the developers to send messages to the users in the taskbar (a sort of update maniger information for messages?)
<Zarvox_> salut
<Zarvox_> hello :)
<tt5786> any one able to help
<linxeh> tt5786: with what?
<tt5786> im trying to use phpmyadmin
 * jpastore_ sighs
<tt5786> i installed php5 phpmyadmin and apachi
<jpastore_> why is wifi such a pain in the ass in ubuntu?
<eth01> it is with every single linux distro
<eth01> fact.
<jpastore_> wicd just doesn't work at all and nm-applet disconnects me on large file transfers
<jpastore_> well wicd used to work...now I guess the new kernel doesn't support ipw?
<wols_> jpastore_: nope. iwlwifi now
<wols_> there are ways to use ipw still tho
<jpastore_> wols_, so what are options just use nm-applet and keep gettings diconnected?
<wols_> fyi, windows drivers for wlan aren't much better
<wols_> dunno why wicd wouldn't support iwlwifi
<jpastore_> wols_, yea they are...I don't get disocnnected on my wife's laptop or my biz partners at the office...unless you mean using the ndiswrapper which I could understand
<jpastore_> wols_, someone hasn't gotten around to including it yet I imagine
<gheis> hello, im kinda new to ubuntu but ive been having sound problems since i upgraded to hardy. can anyone help?
<linxeh> jpastore_: wifi works fine with my laptops. shrug.
<LSD|Ninja> linxeh: what wifi chips?
<jpastore_> I'm using an intel 3945
<LSD|Ninja> The Intel 3945 should be fine in hardy
<gheis> hello, im kinda new to ubuntu but ive been having sound problems since i upgraded to hardy. can anyone help?
<RichW> !ask | gheis
<ubottu> gheis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LSD|Ninja> gheis: asking again less than two minutes after you asked the first time isn't going to make anyone more eager to help you
<gheis> bastaed
<dorito> anyone can explain quickly how to install an xchat plugin
<dorito> please
<tt5786> does any one know how to start a web server using ubuntu IM me please
<dorito> tt5786 : apache is your friend
<vox> lamp it up
<earthian> Hello, I have tried to upgrade FGLRX driver and failed badly: I have removed it and then installed the new one build from the proprietary with --buildpkg ubuntu/hardy, then dpkg -i *.deb with the freshly built debs for the driver. Now I cant login, I get Xsession error about it not finding /etc/ati/ati-fglrx.sh or so... what should I do? How come the new fglrx driver does not put a file that is "needed"? Help!
<yedday>  hi all, when I try to enable Desktop effects, it says, they could not be enabled (ubuntu hardy 8.4, radeon FireGL 9600) and when I run compiz in terminal I get XGL not present
<Hailsematary> is the name of the package apt-key is add-apt-key?
<Hailsematary> I want to look at the source code of apt-key
<earthian> yedday: you need to enable AIGLX in the xorg.conf
<Hailsematary> I can not find such named package in packages.ubuntu.com
<tj83> can someone point me to a channel best suited to find help for setting up a simple dhcp server?
<earthian> tj83: #networking prolly
<tj83> earthian, TY, i'll try it.
<Hailsematary> anybody who has information on apt-key?
<jpastore> sorry
<earthian> !search apt-key
<ubottu> Found: gpgerr
<earthian> !search apt-key hardy
<ubottu> Found: heron, awn, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu, torrents-#kubuntu, qt, ubuntu+1, ff3, shipit, hardy, khardy
<earthian> ¬¬
<legend2440> !info add-apt-key
<ubottu> add-apt-key (source: add-apt-key): Command line tool to add GPG keys to the APT keyring. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0.5 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Hailsematary> hmm I see
<earthian> :)
<jpastore> LSD|Ninja, I was trying to say before networking got trashed again that large file transfers kill my networking with nm-applet using my intel 3945 and linksys wrtu54g...it was worse with my wrt110 ...wicd doesn't support ipw and I don't know what else to do
<legend2440> Hailsematary: add-apt-key is in synaptic
<Hailsematary> thanks to all
<Hailsematary> but there is not a cmd line stuff called add-apt-key
<Hailsematary> it's apt-key add
<Hailsematary> that's why I asked
<jpastore> is anyone running network manager 0.7 ?
<LSD|Ninja> I believe so, yes
<legend2440> !info apt-key
<ubottu> Package apt-key does not exist in hardy
<MrD_> sorry to come in and ask but i have looked very were for an easy explication on how to subnet does any one know a good page and thank you in advance
<jpastore> I meant someone in this channel so I know that they have experience getting it to work...I want to try doing the beta install since 0.6.6 is just blowing it
<Led_Zeppelin> ok, I am running 7.10 and I woulld like to upgrade to 8.0.4; Is it a good idea to upgrade via apt or just reinstall?
<legend2440> Hailsematary: when i type     man apt-key             in terminal it gives info
<Igramul> Led_Zeppelin: apt worked for me
<Hailsematary> yep I know legend2440
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, the best advice I can give you is to not upgrade on line,  dl the cd or the dvd and upgrade from that
<Led_Zeppelin> Pelo, thanks. I have no more blankCDs. Can I use a flash key card?
<earthian> Hello, I have tried to upgrade FGLRX driver and failed badly: I have removed it and then installed the new one build from the proprietary with --buildpkg ubuntu/hardy, then dpkg -i *.deb with the freshly built debs for the driver. Now I cant login, I get Xsession error about it not finding /etc/ati/ati-fglrx.sh or so... what should I do? How come the new fglrx driver does not put a file that is "needed"? Help! I am stuck in terminal now :
<earthian> .. xorg.conf seems correct, install did not give any errors..
<earthian> nano /etc/X11/Xsession
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin,  yes , there is an app in the medibuntu repos I think that lets you make a usb flash installer , but I think you can actualy upgrade from the cd if you mount the .iso file
<earthian> ups :p
<Led_Zeppelin> Pelo, oh really?
<Led_Zeppelin> thats the same as upgrading from apt I bet
<annoia> I have bought a mouse with several buttons... It works fine, but the buttons don't have special attributes. One of the extra buttons are just another middle button, another is just right click. How is this configured?
<eth01> theres something better ;)
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, I think you just need to mount the iso to /media/cdrom or some such
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, when I incerted the ubuntu 8.04 live dvd while running 7.10,  I was asked if I wanted to add the dvd to the repos list or ignore or upgrade
<Led_Zeppelin> yah, I think thats apt-upgrade
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, I assume you 'll be asked the same if you mount the iso to /media/cdrom
<Led_Zeppelin> well, if I do a freshinstall, it maybe be better I though
<earthian> apt-get dist-upgrade should do the distro upgrade if you have the sources.list pointing to the 8.04 ones correctly..
<tj83> earthian, ##networking is deader than a door nail :)
<earthian> tj83: not as dead as #ati i bet :P
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin,  look in to "live usb installer" then
<tj83> earthian, i dunno, a page worth of information and post not a since response. all are sleeping.
<tj83> single
<earthian> tj83: well.. patience is what you need then :/
 * tj83 has had 3 weeks of patience 
<Led_Zeppelin> Pelo, eh, screw it. I will stick with 7.10 too much hassle. Why break something when everything but mozilla is working fine :-)
<legend2440> earthian: i used Method 2 of this guide to install the ati drivers successfully  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, what issue are you having with mozilla , out of curiosity ?
<Led_Zeppelin> Pelo, I have a 64 bit box. I want to get Flash and stuff working.
<Pelo> Led_Zeppelin, ah I see, nothing I can do there
<tj83> earthian, what kind of issue are you having with ATI? i have an x1200
<Pelo> later folks
<jack__> what would be a good channel to inquire about g++ ?
<shiloh7> i cant believe i didnt try this distro before, this rocks
<lampliter> what is a good tool for monitoring that processies are up?
<shiloh7> thank you everyone for the help this morning
<shiloh7> i am greatful
<tj83> lampliter, "top" is traditional command line way
<lampliter> I'm having problems with dovecot stability and I need automatic monitoring that can notifiy me
<keruxinzir> I want to create a livecd from existing ubuntu system, what would you prefer me? live-scripts?
<keruxinzir> UCK?
<rambo3> !remaster | keruxinzir
<ubottu> keruxinzir: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jegan> good evening to all
<jegan> i m in a problem can anybody help me??????????????
<keruxinzir> thanks, but i do not want to remaster a cd, i want to create a live cd from existing system, i have created an live-usb
<legend2440> keruxinzir: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<sFEARs> i can boot into ubuntu, and i can use katapult to launch applications, but i have no panels or applications menu, and no knetwork manager icon to click on so i can find my local wireless internet. how do i get my applications menu to reappear??
<shiloh7> can anyone tell me what folder the desktop images and icons are in?
<jegan> can u help me ... i experiencing some probs
<uncle_> Finally, I'm here.
<prince_jammys> sFEARs: try alt f2 and: dcop kicker kicker restart
<helpmeout> Hi i need some help, I had ubuntu + xp, both on seperate drives. I installed ubuntu after xp. Now i reformated XP's drive. I get NTDLR not found
<sFEARs> shiloh7, somewhere in a folder in the /usr/share
<rambo3> shiloh7, /usr/share/themes /usr/share/icons
<sFEARs> let me try prince_jammys
<keruxinzir> remaster looks like what i seek thank you
<keruxinzir> i will test it
<shiloh7> tyvm rambo3
<jegan> can any one help me using ubuntu???
<sFEARs> prince_jammys, alt+f2 doesn't open the run program box
<jegan> helllooo
<uncle_> Well my question is I have installed modem drivers and trying to connect it via gnome-ppp but failed to do so. but when i try using terminal by typing sudo wvdial its working fine but too many disconnections before successful connection to isp.
<prince_jammys> sFEARs: are you running compiz?
<tj83> !ask | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matozoid> hello all, I need some help with my wireless connection. I have a broadcom adapter and whenever I try to set a static IP to the connection, it would not appear as detected
<sFEARs> i don't think my nvidia drivers are enabled right now so compiz is not running
<Finnish_> I have a file thats: MPEG ADTS, layer II, v1, 256 kBits, 44.1 kHz, Stereo. How can I convert it to wav or mp3?
<jegan> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<prince_jammys> sFEARs: start an xterm with katapult and try the command
<jegan> this is wat i am getting wen i log in
<jegan> what to do
<sFEARs> i think that has something to do with some of the problems i'm having though.. something happend during an update, and i had problems getting the xserver to start.. i got that running again, but now i can't connect
<tj83> jegan, did you or did the machine restart unexpectedly?
<junglecrazd1> good night everyone.
<helpmeout> Hi i need some help, I had ubuntu + xp, both on seperate drives. I installed ubuntu after xp. Now i reformated XP's drive. I get NTDLR not found
<uncle_> Well my question is I have installed modem drivers and trying to connect it via gnome-ppp but failed to do so. but when i try using terminal by typing sudo wvdial its working fine but too many disconnections before successful connection to isp
<matozoid> goodnight junglecrazd1
<uncle_> what should i need to do to fix this problem?
<jegan> yes
<tj83> helpmeout, xp is gone... what are you looking for?
<jegan> i switched off my PC
<junglecrazd1> can anyone help me? i have ubuntu hardy heron installed and want to install windows xp additionally.
<sFEARs> prince_jammys "call failed" with dcop kicker kicker restart
<hans> hello. does anyone know what to do, if normal ubuntu installation hangs and alternative doesn't even start?
<matozoid> anyone conversant with broadcom wireless?
<tj83> jegan, that is what caused your error message. upon a nother restart did it go away?
<uncle_> help me, im using hardy deron. but i want to fix my modem problem
<uncle_> how can i connect via gnome-ppp
<junglecrazd1> when i tried to install the windows, i chose a partion the installer told me it couldn't use that partition and i would have to delete it to create a new one.
<sFEARs> matozoid, you need ndiswrapper
<junglecrazd1> however, the partion is where my ubuntu is?
<uncle_> is there any channel for proper help?
<jegan> no i am getting the same message again and again wen i restart !!! wat to do ???
<prince_jammys> jegan: what does this command output: ls -l .ICEauthority
<sFEARs> this is an official help channel uncle_
<trident523> !dial-up | uncle_
<ubottu> uncle_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<uncle_> !dial-up
<jegan> don know !!  i am gettin a pop up window showing these
<uncle_> bah.
<tj83> jegan, after the message is shown. then what happens?
<uncle_> I'm already using net via dial up but i want to connect via gnome-ppp rather then connecting wvdial
<uncle_> every time i need to connect via wvdial by entering sudo wvdial command
<legend2440> uncle_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<snailin> Is booting Ubuntu from a portable drive (USB 2.0) much slower? Or isnt there a large difference?
<uncle_> but when i try via gnome-ppp it saying that permission denied
<jegan> wen i click ok button under that message i am switched to the login window again ... then i type my user name and psw and login !! again im gettin the same message
<jegan> wait i will paste the errors
<uncle_> can i avoid the sudo wvdial?
<Will_PE> Ola
<jegan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<jegan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "jegan"
<jegan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<jegan> SESSION_MANAGER=local/jegan-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5276
<jegan> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<FloodBot1> jegan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jegan> *** glibc detected *** x-session-manager: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x08234f10 ***
<trident523> uncle_: You could always add it to boot.
<sFEARs> can anyone help me configure my class 3 network so i can connect via crossover cable to a windows machine connected thru a wireless card??
<uncle_> trident523, tell me how can i always add it into boot?
<trident523> uncle_: Looking up some info, I personally never do that.
<helpmeout> tj83, when i boot i get ntdlr is missing. its because i am assuming when i installed ubuntu xp was installed, so grub installed to mbr or something. point is, i've erased xp and want to be able to boot grub
<snailin> Is booting Ubuntu from a portable drive (USB 2.0) much slower? Or isnt there a large difference?
<uncle_> trident523, kindly check out and resolve my problem, you will be highly appreciated
<hans> What to do if ubuntu alternative install does not start?
<thingy> sFEARs: class 3 network? do you mean configure the layer 3 tcp/ip settings? Are you trying to hook two machines up using a cross over cable and have a point to point connection?
<jegan> plzzz help me
<helpmeout> snailin, what do you mean
<uncle_> trident523, I'm not aware of linux commands thats why i offered you to find me how to add it to boot.
<helpmeout> snailin for the install or for actually running it?
<snailin> helpmeout, running it
<sFEARs> yes thingy
<tj83> helpmeout, what version of windows? might need to manually remove all partitions and re-install vista seems to do funny things with the mbr
<helpmeout> snailin, much much slower.
<helpmeout> tj83 it was XP
<snailin> helpmeout, hmmz :( guess I'll have to make a dualboot on a vista notebook then
<trident523> uncle_: You can follow this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/  ... and as for the script, *on two lines* #!bin/sh wvdial .
<jegan> sorry did u find any solution
<allu2> how can i install  linux whit out  cd or usb or floppy ? i have xubuntu and i want dsl
<helpmeout> snailin, try running the USB as a live CD
<Sylphid> allu2, you can do a net install
<tj83> helpmeout, you can try re-installing grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<helpmeout> snailin if your comfortable with that, then your fine, but for example, playing games is a big no-no
<thingy> sFEARs: Try thins link: http://www.ax697.org/sharing-internet-connection-with-a-crossover-cable-2008238.html
<jegan> sorry did u find any solution
<uncle_> can any one help me out, every time i start internet i need to type sudo wvdial. but when i try using gnome-ppp it says you don't have permission can any body tell me how can i resolve this issue?
<allu2> slyphid:how
<Sylphid> allu2, if your mobo supports PXE
<uncle_> ok thanks
<sFEARs> i set my windows lan to 192.168.128.130 & subnet 255.255.255.128 & set the windows machine to IneternetConnectionSharing, the workgroup is set the same on both machines & the connections is active, but when i ping the windows machine it says network is unreachable
<snailin> helpmeout, do you think that will work? I have a live cd but i reccon its going to boot from it
<Sylphid> !netboot | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tj83> helpmeout has left
<snailin> helpmeout, when stashed on a USB device ofcourse
<Phantomas> hello why ubuntu hasnt su? and also why it is not recommended to enable it?
<allu2> sylphid:mobo? PXE?
<jegan> can u help me in tat probs wat i mentioned
<tj83> Phantomas, ubutu has the root account disabled by default use sudo
<allu2> ubottu:i wan't insta dsl but i have xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allu2> i allways frogot ubottu is bot ....
<legend2440> uncle_: did you add yourself to the dip and dialout groups ?
<Zta> When is Ubuntu 8.8 being released?
<DRpenguin> i will tell you what i can not live without my self if i ever did what reiserfs did to my data.
<jegan> sirs........ wy no reply
<KillingVector> Hi, I need Winbind for something (Wine) but when it tries to start up it always fails. I'm running Hardy with no special modifications.
<jegan> i am new to ubuntu
<whileimhere> Hi. I am having issues with my password to the nm-applet program. How would I erase the old one so I can put in a new one?
<Sylphid> allu2, mobo = motherboard , PXE = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<rambo3> !version | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<zym_> hello
<rambo3> Zta, never , next is .10
<tj83> jegan, from what i caught of your paste that got you booted :) seems like compiz is the culprit.
<panse|afk> no
<Zta> rambo3, ah, ok.
<zym_> what are you chat?
<chazco> Hi... i have to run "sudo modprobe r8180" to enable my wifi (its a custom compiled module), how can I make this automatic? It used to be but then I moved the modules to test ndiswrapper - i've moved them back but now they dont auto-load. Ideas?
<zym_> 你好亚
<rambo3> !pingpong | zym_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingpong
<tj83> chazco, add it to /etc/modules
<erUSUL> chazco: "echo r8180 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<jegan> what to do now??
<erUSUL> !cn | zym_
<ubottu> zym_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Phantomas> tj83: yes propably i already know that but what i am asking is ﻿why ubuntu hasnt su? and also why it is not recommended to enable it?
<jegan> what to do now
<zym_> are you know chinese?
<chazco> erUSUL & tj83 - Out of interest, any idea why it used to load automatically but now doesnt?
<erUSUL> !root | Phantomas
<MonsieurY> BONJOUR, dans amsn comment choisir /dev/video1 pour la webcam, par deffault c'est /dev/video0 ?
<ubottu> Phantomas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tj83> Phantomas, just as a security precaution. if your box gets exploited might make it harder for a bot to overcome
<inbitado34> how do i stop 6237 esd-nobeeps process ?
<rambo3> killit with fire
<Finnish_> How can I convert MPEG ADTS to normal mp3?
<Phantomas> tj83: ok thanks
<inbitado34> tj83 how do i stop 6237 esd-nobeeps process ?
<rambo3> Filbert, ffdshow
<linxeh> tj83: enabling root logins (and hence su) reduces the amount of audit trails on the machine, and is much less flexible. sudo lets you define per application root access - so you can give someone the ability to run one tool as root, but not any other etc
<rambo3> Finnish_, suomi use ffdshow
<Finnish_> rambo3: Ok, I'll try
<ZZ1> Hello, just installed Ubuntu this morning - very impressed.    Could someone please show me how to change screen resolution?   I cannot find the option in control panel.
<allu2> how do i do this? Make sure that the partition is FAT32 unless the distro you are installing has native NTFS read/write support
<epoc> hello
<epoc> gfhfshf
<allu2> i have dsl does it have ntfs
<tj83> ZZ1, as long as you havent fiddled with compiz, you can click system-prefferencese screen resolution
<ZZ1> I've loaded kde4, is it in the same place?
<epoc> helo
<tj83> ah, dont know about kde, you can do it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats the file where you can find your settings
<thingy> !pastebin > jegan
<ubottu> jegan, please see my private message
<ZZ1> how do I access this file please?
<ZZ1> sorry - I'm used to Windows
<Phantomas> how can i set the expiration of the sudo authentication to 0?
<Sylphid> allu2, you should ask in #damnsmalllinux for support with that distro
<Racle> hey, i installed windows to own partition, and now i cant use ubuntu? any idea how i get that grup loader up again?
<wols_> !grub | Racle
<ubottu> Racle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crash> ; )
<tj83> ZZ1, open a terminal and enter:  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  warning tho... be careful this errors can leave our box in a non booting condition
<Racle> ty =)
<JackWinter> in what channel can i ask about compilers and dev tools ?
<wols_> JackWinter: if you run ubuntu, you can ask here
<The-Compiler> JackWinter: Don't ask to ask, simply ask ;)
<wols_> if it's OT we tell you where to ask
<Demios> question how exactly do i chown a folder, i'd like to chown /var/lib/mpd/*
<wols_> Demios: man chown
<ZZ1> is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<snarkster> if not you can make one
<tj83> ZZ1 i am not sure... should be able to find it in the menu's
<mgolisch> ZZ1: no idea but metacity and compiz both support user defined shortcuts
<mgolisch> so you can make one yourself
<snarkster> mine is ctrl-shift-k
<JackWinter> ok, i run kubuntu so nearly ontopic :)  i'm looking for a c++ dev enviroment that can produce code for linux, w32 and osx?  does such a critter exist under linux ?  g++ ?
<wols_> JackWinter: possible eclipse
<metalx> ZZ1: did you say you're running KDE4?
<vadim> please tell me how to enable java in openoffice?
<wols_> JackWinter: you need a crosscompiler. mingw is a crosscompiler for windows but I don't think there exists one for OSX
<Demios> i tried "sudo chown "myusername":users /var/log/mpd/*"
<Demios> with no luck
<sPEARs> if my wireless card is enabled. how do i connect to a wireless network from a command line?
<wols_> JackWinter: ie. mingw is in debian, so possibly ubuntu has it in universe
<snarkster> vadim you can either install the gcj package or the sun package. sdk 1.6 or somehting like that.. I suggest the sun package.
<wols_> JackWinter: the compiler in linux is always gcc/g++ but in different versions
<wols_> sPEARs: iwconfig. read /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/
<baudthief> anything like nvidia-config for ATI cards?
<tj83> Demios, you have to add the condition for the permissions. like 700 means that only root has full read/write/x authority
<snarkster> baudtheif ati-config
<vadim> <snarkster>:i have sun-java6-jre installed but Oo doesn't see it
<baudthief> snarkster: Maybe with a GUI :P
<snarkster> vadim did you install the control panel as well?
<ekpyrotic> Does have two OS' on one harddrive slow down performance?
<ZZ1> tj83:, it just generated a text file - don't know what I'm supposed to do
<snarkster> ekpyrotic: no
<tj83> ekpyrotic, no
<ekpyrotic> Cool, thanks.
<vadim> <snarkster>: yes i have it installed - java plugin control panel
<Demios> i have to add a 700 condition?
<tj83> ZZ1, yes... it is a text file... look for settings like 800x600@60 those are your resolution settings
<snarkster> vadim and if you run that doe it say that sun is the preferred java app?
<zChris> anyone in here with a Z-10 speakers that actually works to turn up and down the volume on
<wawwaweewoo> Hi! Im on the ubuntu live-cd and Im  wondering if it will look and behave the same when I've done the install? That is if it can read ntfs-disks directly there too and so on :)
<snarkster> wawwaweewoo: maybe maybe not.
<vadim> <snarkster>: it doesn't say anything - just runs. Or what do you mean, maybe i misunderstood you
<ZZ1> tj83, all it says is "Configured Video Device" and so on - no numbers
<ZZ1> I would have thought the resolution should be able to be changed from a menu option
<ekpyrotic> If I have two OS' in different partitions will my PC ask me which one to load? Or will it just load the largest/default?
<vadim> <snarkster>: so what can I do about it?
<tj83> ZZ1, you get my PM?
<Phantomas> ﻿how can i set the expiration of the sudo authentication to 0?
<robert_> .run file?
<robert_> And how to install it?
<wols_> ekpyrotic: if it's windows and ubuntu on them it will ask
<Sylphid> ekpyrotic, if the boot loader is configured to provide you with a list of available OS's it will ... or else it will likely run the most recently installed
<snarkster> vadim open the control panel click java tab at the topclick view in the top half of the screenwhat dies it say in the java runtime settings?
<Slart> wawwaweewoo: it will look and behave the same when you've installed it properly.. it will use a bit less memory and be a little faster though
<Slart> wawwaweewoo: but there's no difference when it comes to functionality.. yes, you can read/write ntfs disks
<wawwaweewoo> Slart: Excellent :) Last time I had to install ntfs-3g and that messed up my disks a little :p
<vadim> <snarkster> it doesn't say anything - just two tabs - user and system with list of java installed
<snarkster> slart i wasnt sure if the fuse ntfs-3g driver came with it by default
<polo_> Hi!
<Slart> wawwaweewoo: I can't really remember is ntfs-3g is installed by default or if you have to install it... but it's a quick task even if you have to install it
<snarkster> vadim hmm thats not right
<Z0HAN> dud where's my car?
<polo_> I'va a question. DOes anyone know the apt repo to download xine?
<wawwaweewoo> Slart:  Okies =) I shall have to try and see then :)
<Slart> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<Z0HAN> dud where's my car?
<snarkster> !info xine
<polo_> i'm getting a missing library error. linxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in hardy
<Slart> polo_: it isn't available any more
<Demios> is "sudo chown myusername:users /var/log/mpd/*" the wrong way to chown cause when i try sudo mpd --create-db
<robert_> !info .run
<Z0HAN> dud where's my car?
<ubottu> Package .run does not exist in hardy
<Slart> polo_: something about not being updated bla bla bla security bla bla bla..
<Slart> Z0HAN: do you have a question?
<Demios> i get Can't open db file "/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache" for reading/writing: Permission denied
<polo_> Slart, that explains it.
<Z0HAN> nop. i just goofing around
<vadim> <snarkster>: lets do it once again step by step - I open java plugin control center - what then?
<Demios> welll i chowned lib the same way
<Slart> Z0HAN: can you go do that somewhere else?
<Demios> still
<curtis> does anyone have the rtl8187b wireless chipset?
<snarkster> vadim click java
<wols_> !anyone | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> robert_: chmod u+x somefile.run && ./somefile.run
<vadim> yes
<vadim> <snarkster>:yes
<lihijo> ubottu> don't you get tired of saying that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snarkster> vadim and what do you see when you click java
<lihijo> ubottu> bummer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bummer
<polo_> Slart, what do you use? i'm using mplayer, but it has conflicts with flash players, i think that's because of the audio players...
 * Demios sighs.
<drako> hey, I've got a little problem xD
<vadim> the window is divided into two sections - both with buttons view
<vadim> <snarkster>:the window is divided into two sections - both with buttons view
<wawwaweewoo> polo_:  What is it that you want to do? I recommend VLC though if a media player is what your after
<Slart> polo_: for playing movies? I use vlc, mplayer and smplayer... for audio audacious
<snarkster> vadim what is the names in the two sections?
<lihijo> what is this bot person who goes by teh name of ubottu?
<wawwaweewoo> polo_: Just do a simple sudo aptitude install vlc :)
<Slart> lihijo: it's a bot.. a program
<lihijo> what is this?
<polo_> Slart, audacious, ok. Thanks!
<vadim> <snarkster>: first one - java applet runtime settings, second - java application runtime settings
<riotkittie> i can go right to hardy from dapper with dist-upgrade, right? rather than doing the dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy > hardy upgrade song and dance?
<polo_> wawwaweewoo, i think my ploblem is abaout adio drivers...
<Slart> lihijo: it's a program/application/piece of software.. it helps us answer questions we get very often..
<wawwaweewoo> polo_:  Ah okay. That sucks :/
<snarkster> vadim: right click view in the top one and tell me the product name version and location
<lihijo> ah very injinuous
<prap19>  
<lihijo> i like this bot person
<lihijo> i want
<drako> hey, I wanna run WoW with wine, but the game crashes everytime :-(
<wawwaweewoo> Is it usual for the partitioner to take some time to startup? It seems to be stuck at 46%
<Slart> lihijo: google for eggdrop
<lihijo> how much for you give me the ubottu?
<Slart> drako: check the application database.. see if there are any work arounds
<Slart> drako: appdb.winehq.org
<wawwaweewoo> drako: have you tried Cedega? And did you follow the instructions?
<riotkittie> lihijo: i believe the source is on launchpad .i may be wrong, tho.
<jegan> are u there thingy
<thingy> jegan: yes
<jegan> i am getting that window again but with new lines at the last
<Tom_nuggin> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize microphone
<Kumorigoe> How can I install my video drivers?  They're in a .run package.
<drako> Wow was designed to work fine with wine, so I thought it would run without Cedega
<Slart> Kumorigoe: why not use envy instead
<Slart> !envyng | Kumorigoe
<ubottu> Kumorigoe: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<vadim> <snarkster>: name - JRE. version - 1.6.0-06, location - /usr/lib/jvm-java-6-sun-1.6.0-06/jre
<wols_> Kumorigoe: do not ever install stuff via .run packages. not to mention that way is not supported
<snarkster> vadim awesome you have the correct java then.. are there anything else listed there?
<wols_> Kumorigoe: what videocard?
<vadim> <snarkster>: no it isn't
<snarkster> what do you mean it isnt
<snarkster> did you want a different version of java?
<Kumorigoe> Radeon 9000 mobile
<vadim> <snarkster> nothing else listed
<snarkster> oh
<jabba_> i have my wireless drivers installed but how do i configure which network to connect to etc?
<wols_> Kumorigoe: neither envy nor that run package will work for you. ubuntu already comes with the proper drive named "ati"
<Phantomas> ﻿how can i set the expiration of the sudo authentication to 0?
<wols_> !repeat | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<snarkster> vadim click ok on that version info box and click view in the bottom of the control panel should say somehting very similar to what you just told me.
<vadim> <snarkster>java works in my browser but Oo can't see jre - just tells it isn't there
<Kumorigoe> Will it provide proper 3d acceleration through wine and play for linux?
<wols_> Kumorigoe: yes
<snarkster> ok Im just gathering info to assist you
<Phantomas> wols many people have entered the room who may know... thats why i am asking....
<doc`> Does anybody know of any configuration steps I should take after having uninstalled a graphics card, and returned to using integrated graphics?
<Kumorigoe> Excellent.  Thank you
<wawwaweewoo> Ive got one last question. After Ive installed the ubuntu system and configured it to my liking. If i download the KDE 4.1 desktop will it be with my settings by defaullt? (im thinkning most about X and resolution etc)
<wols_> doc`: none usually
<snarkster> wawwaweewoo: read up on kde4.1
<wols_> wawwaweewoo: X and res will stay the same. kde won't of courser since now it's 4.1
<vadim> <snarkster>: pretty much the same BUT!! where is section location - there's an url. And section Path - the same as previous section location
<wawwaweewoo> wols_: thanks
<doc`> wols_: I had ubuntu running very nicely, but then I installed a graphics card. It crapped out, I uninstalled it, and now everything is running poorly, and the display just got corrupted before I logged out/in
<snarkster> ok good, write down that path
<wols_> doc`: sudo dpg
<wols_> doc`: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jabba_> !wireless | jabba_
<ubottu> jabba_, please see my private message
<vadim> path is - /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/bin/java  -not exactly the same
<vadim> <snarkster>:  path is - /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/bin/java  -not exactly the same
<snarkster> thats ok..
<curtis> wols, what is your problem
<ElToro-Laptop> so liek
<ElToro-Laptop> are there drivers for atheros wireless chips ?
<snarkster> can you open OOo at all or does it just crash?
<wols_> !madwifi | ElToro-Laptop
<ubottu> ElToro-Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * ElToro-Laptop clicks
<wols_> curtis: none
<curtis> wols, you have desktop or laptop and what kind
<vadim> <snarkster>: it works good
<wols_> curtis: didn't you listen? no problem. I run debian sid and I'm happy with it
<snarkster> ok open OOo writer then
<doc`> I'm probably just being noobish, wols_, but I entered that and it's come to a screen where it says "for the X server to handle correctly, a keyboard model must be entered."
<Weaver> yesterday i got my wlan work. Then i changed the psk @ wpa_supplicant and now i cant conntect to router. anybody who wants to help?
<wols_> doc`: yes that's right
<aguitel> wols_, what is debian sid ?
<doc`> But nothing is interactive, nor do I have a text entry.
<ElToro-Laptop> goddammit
<doc`> Ah, wait
<ElToro-Laptop> so atheros is not supported
<vadim> <snarkster>done
<curtis> wols, why are you in the ubuntu channel?
<wols_> aguitel: the distro ubuntu is based on
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: wrong
<The-Compiler> My CPU is at 100% load all the time, what's wrong? X uses 20%, Skype 10% and the rest is practically unused, but it says 100% and is laggy...
<doc`> There we go, nevermind me, I was being entirely newbish
<ElToro-Laptop> i usually am wols_
<wols_> The-Compiler: check top
<snarkster> vadim let me catch up..
<ElToro-Laptop> plx enlighten me wols_ :D
<vadim> <snarkster>ok
<aguitel> wols_, what means "sid" ?
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: the driver is named madwifi and that link told you how to set it up
<ElToro-Laptop> oh :o
<wols_> aguitel: what means "hardy heron"?
 * ElToro-Laptop checks again
<prince_jammys> aguitel: similar to 'gutsy', 'hardy', etc/
<The-Compiler> wols_: as I said, the apps together are ~30% and the rest is unused, but it says 100%...
<tyl> hi when i paste a command in terminal sometimes it executes straight away. How do i change that?
<snarkster> click tools -> options
<amenado> ElToro-Laptop-> a heron bird with a woody?  :P
<wols_> The-Compiler: if it says so then top tells you why
<yedday> how can I let compiz autostart at login?
<aguitel> wols_, prince_jammys  ,ok
<The-Compiler> Cpu(s): 53.3%us, 31.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  7.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  8.7%si,  0.0%st
<vadim> <snarkster>: done
<doc`> wols_: I went through the dialogue. Do I reboot and see if I have any more issues?
<jamesb1> tyl - don't copy the newline at the end of what you're pasting to the clipboard
<curtis> yedday, it already is on when the computer turns on
<prince_jammys> tyl: don't paste the newline
<The-Compiler> So why are they so high, wols_?
<wols_> doc`: no reboot necessary. restart X
<wols_> The-Compiler: 53% user space means there are ~20% unaccounted for
<vadim> <snarkster>: what next?
<snarkster> vadin clik on java
<tyl> its kinda hard not to copy the new line cause when i cp from a html page sometimes i don't know if i cp the new line
<yedday> curtis, hm, okay, well I relogged in and it was gone again... but okay, I'll try the reboot
<morgan> hey guys, just a quick question about installing a wireless card thats not supported by ubuntu, its a linksys wmp54g, what are your reccomendations?
<wols_> The-Compiler: in top, press c
<vadim> <snarkster>done
<wols_> morgan: what is the wlan chip used in that linksys?
<snarkster> does it say java runtime environment (JRE) already installed?
<morgan> its a rt61
<wols_> morgan: that is supported
<wols_> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<morgan> thanks guys
<vadim> <snarkster>no - there is a box where installed java is listed - it is empty
<wols_> vadim: dpkg -l |grep -i java    pastebin the result
<mtraker> i need help
<axtro> salve ragazzi
<dasorm> HI FOLKS, seems audioconverter doesnt convert mp3 --> wav properly (here), are there any alternatives ?
<mtraker> i canmt't run the fan in my laptop
<snarkster> right read to me under where it says java Options
<mtraker> i've a coretem chipset
<mtraker> coretemp
<wols_> mtraker: fyi that doesn't exist
<dabb1> i am not able to send file using pidgim ...any other option
<wols_> mtraker: coretemp is the name of a windows program to read out the temp diodes of an intel Core cpu
<amenado> dabb1-> use scp? ftp?
<dabb1> pidgin is not able to send file...any other option
<snarkster> dabb1: Ive never had any problems sending with pidgin
<mtraker> ok wols
<tyl> i can't find the capability of stopping pasting execution on the settings
<wols_> dabb1: do you or the other party use a router?
<snarkster> what protocol are you using?
<ElToro-Laptop> wols_:
<ElToro-Laptop> when i use the command make it doesnt work :p
<mtraker> but what i can make for run the fans?
<dabb1> wols_no
<vadim> <snarkster>: here it is http://paste.org/index.php?id=3586
<ElToro-Laptop> Checking requirements... ok.
<ElToro-Laptop> Checking kernel configuration... /bin/sh: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
<ElToro-Laptop> make: *** [configcheck] Error 2
<tyl> anyone know how to turn off the automatic execute when you paste into your terminal?
<ekimus> tyl: just don't paste the final newline
<amenado> tyl do not hit enter or have return in your pasted text
<HillBicks> hey guys
<ElToro-Laptop> so liek
<ElToro-Laptop> anyone know how to get an atheros chip to work ?
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: which command?
<ElToro-Laptop> make
<tyl> some html documents just seem to paste the newline when i just copy only a line
<dasorm> sry i meant soundconverter, are there any other programs that do decoding mp3 --> wave , can't get my soundconverter running for whatever reason
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: what exactly are you doing?
<ElToro-Laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi
<ElToro-Laptop> this
<doc`> :\
<ElToro-Laptop> when i get to make it starts failing
<dabb1> when i try to send file using pidgim it shows that the user have refused to accept the fle but that is opposite of what the user had done
<dabb1> any help
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: which ubuntu do you run?
<ElToro-Laptop> 8.04
<ekimus> tyl: just start hitting "# " before you paste
<prince_jammys> tyl: you could do this: in the terminal, first type: 'read;'  and then paste the stuff after that. then hit enter when you want to run it.
<wols_> dabb1: answer my question
<HillBicks> anyone here familiar with sshd and tunneling? I really could use some help with some kind of bandwithlimitation on my own server, that I only get when tunneling http via putty, not when using winscp?!
<dabb1> wols:i said no...
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: then read that page more carefully next time!
<ElToro-Laptop> D:
<ElToro-Laptop> que ?
<dabb1> wols_i am using wireless broadband....no rauter
<tyl> doesn't seem to work it won't execute the line after read
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: read the docs for the ubuntu version you actually run!
<wols_> dabb1: I asked you more than that
<ElToro-Laptop> like where ? :S
<wols_> dabb1: "wireless broadband"? what is your local IP? you can check with /sbin/ifconfig
<doc`> Hm, wols, anything else you can think of to try?
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: the place I gave you links to it
<dabb1> wols:my answer is no..what else did u asked
<jegan> are u there thingy
<wols_> doc`: more info needed
<ElToro-Laptop> there is no link on howto install madwifi wols_
<wols_> dabb1: pastbein your ifconfig output.
<prince_jammys> tyl: read followed by a semicolon.
<dabb1> wols_:leave it
<tyl> k
<dabb1> wols_i will figure it out
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: there is; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<doc`> All right. Running Hardy Ubuntu, gnome desktop...what other info would be useful to you?
<flea> i notice that my cpu freq monitor prefs (applet prefs) does not allow or show any option for the frequency selector menu (as it does state & show in the manual)
<ElToro-Laptop> :/
<dasorm> can anyone tell me where to get new soundconverter version (repository name)?
 * ElToro-Laptop is blind
<ekimus> hmmm any hopes that launchpad will ever be open soruced? - the faq seems to hide behind nice words that it'll probably never be open sourced
 * ElToro-Laptop walks into wall
<wols_> doc`: your X config. not the other stuff
<prince_jammys> tyl: and paste the stuff directly after that. then hit enter.  and then hit enter again to run the stuff.
<nogear> which program should i use to start login.php ?
<wols_> doc`: pastebin your Xorg.0.log for example
<tyl> yeah i am tring it atm
<nogear> run i mean
<wols_> nogear: none. usually this runs via a webpage
<wols_> !lamp | nogear
<ubottu> nogear: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tyl> its kinda hanging atm
<nogear> i try to run it with firefox but it asks which program to use?
<Initial_M> anybody here who have prob on Firefox/Opera visiting websites contain flash
<Guest60072> anyone in here willing to hold my hand while i remove grub and setup lilo ?
<Guest60072> Initial_M, yes
<Guest60072> i do .. :(
<ElToro-Laptop> ok
<Initial_M> my system keeps on crashing after clicking minimize
<ElToro-Laptop> do i need to reboot after install or something wols_ ? :p
<Initial_M> is there a fix for that
<doc`> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38236/
<kbrosnan> nogear: the webserver should be processing the php to give you a page to visit
<dasorm> anyone know a good tool for mp3 --> wave decoding?
<tyl> no workie
<bastid_raZor> !flash > Initial_M
<ubottu> Initial_M, please see my private message
<Initial_M> ok how?
<dasorm>  /whois
<ElToro-Laptop> anyone know how this madwifi thing works ?
<yougotit> !flash > yougotit
<ubottu> yougotit, please see my private message
<Initial_M> how can i see that ubottu?
<bastid_raZor> !flash | Initial_M
<ubottu> Initial_M: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nogear> do you think the webserver is not running then?
<dasorm> help! i just want to convert some mp3's to wave .. k3b doesn't do it .. soundconverter package is too dated to even work .. anything else?
<kbrosnan> nogear: i need to know what your doing
<kbrosnan> nogear: and no, the webserver is running. you would have recieved an error about the server not responding if it was not running
<JackWinter> is it possible to run osx86 in a virtual machine ?
<amenado> anyone here a python programmer and have use OSC (open source sound control) modules? may i ask for some pointers/insights from you? kindly respond please
<Glady> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<HymnToLife> JackWinter: Mac OS X, you mean?
<dvs> wuts a .7z ?
<ElToro-Laptop> seriously
<Lea> When I start gnome-terminal, i get a message: "bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: Interrupted system call" - anyone got idea what that is?
<ElToro-Laptop> anyone
<ElToro-Laptop> madwifi
<ElToro-Laptop> how
<ElToro-Laptop> what
<FloodBot1> ElToro-Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ElToro-Laptop> where
<dvs> and how do i extract it
<Mez> hmm, does netboot mini.iso allow a minimal install
<HymnToLife> Mez: yes
<HymnToLife> !archive | dvs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<HymnToLife> meh
<HymnToLife> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ElToro-Laptop> why is everything so complicated in ubuntu :/
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: to annoy you
<ElToro-Laptop> i knew it
<dvs> thankx HymnToLife
<ElToro-Laptop> those bastards
<ElToro-Laptop> D/
<ElToro-Laptop> :p
<FloodBot1> ElToro-Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<topyli> dvs, install p7zip and you can just double click on the archive to open it
<ElToro-Laptop> but still
<ElToro-Laptop> can anyone tell me how to get madwifi to work ? :/
<hacked_kernel> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy, when playing movies the audio is working fine but there is no video output, it was working but this problem happened and I didn't play with Xorg, by the way I have all the w32codecs, any help?
<dasorm> what's a cool repository for multiverse stuff please?
<dasorm> and how to add it?
<ElToro-Laptop> µeltoro@eltoro-laptop:~$ wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<ElToro-Laptop> wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: Ubuntu doesn't use madwifi anymore, you'll have to cmpile it from source if you want it
<ElToro-Laptop> nobody ? :/
<yougotit> is there a channel where you can rage and yell about how much you hate X problem in ubuntu ?
<dvs> one would think that it would work with the achrive manager that coms with Ubuntu
<ElToro-Laptop> oh ffs
<HymnToLife> wow
<dvs> archive even
<HymnToLife> wwhy on earth do you think you need to do that?
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: what atheros chip exactly?
<ElToro-Laptop> the guide tells me to
<HymnToLife> dvs: it does, if you install the right package
<ElToro-Laptop> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<ElToro-Laptop> HymnToLife:
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: why do you use madwifi.org?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<ElToro-Laptop> was just googling :S
<HymnToLife> wols_: because madwifi isn't included in Ubuntu anymore, p'raps?
<dvs> well i had to install sumtin to deal with rars ..maybe that overwrote wuteva came with Ubuntu
<ElToro-Laptop> madwifi is installed
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu uses ath5k now iirc
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: I gave yout the EXACT url. why didn't you read for a change?
<ElToro-Laptop> i just dont know how to use it
<HymnToLife> which doesn't work for everyone
<ElToro-Laptop> it's installed wols_
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: what kind of wifi adapter do you have?
<ElToro-Laptop> sec
<wols_> !Info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3+dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<topyli> dvs, it does work with the archive manager, once you install the p7zip package to add the support for the format
<wols_> HymnToLife: it isn't=?
<jegan> hello thingy
<dvs> k
<dvs>  thankx
<HymnToLife> wols_: no, not is uses ath5k, which is the successor of madwifi but is still under heavy development
<ElToro-Laptop> ok how do i find what version it is :/
<ElToro-Laptop> acer aspire 5315 :o
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: lspci -nn
<lwizardl> hi
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: it's not version but "what chip it is"
<lwizardl> anyone here build their own point of sale machine?
<ElToro-Laptop>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<HymnToLife> yup, tell us about your adapter first
<wols_> 5007eg should work
<HymnToLife> good
<ElToro-Laptop> yes
<ElToro-Laptop> but how
<ElToro-Laptop> :P
<ElToro-Laptop> i installed the madwifi tools from the link yhou gave me
<ElToro-Laptop> i'm in the now what stage :p
<OmiKrOn> hi
<OmiKrOn> what package contains perls cpan management utility?
<ElToro-Laptop> do i reboot or something ? :/
<HymnToLife> first we need the driver ;)
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: sudo iwconfig
<HymnToLife> anything there?
<HymnToLife> no reboot
<ElToro-Laptop> no :p
<ElToro-Laptop> lo, eth0 no wireless extensions
<doc`> wols_: Not to rush you, but since approx. 5 mill people are IMing you, you may've missed it: < http://paste.ubuntu.com/38236/ > my Xorg.0.log
<wols_> doc`: and I said it looks alright
<doc`> Ah, I missed that
<doc`> My bad
<wols_> the intel driver runs at 1024x768
<wols_> so unless you give me a better problem description, what else can I say?
<ElToro-Laptop> i need to install more then the tools ? :o
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: okay, just to be sure,   lsmod | grep ath
<ElToro-Laptop> allrighty
<hacked_kernel> iwconfig shows that the encryption key is turned off, it should be on??
<HymnToLife> does it list the ath5k driver?
<HymnToLife> ...
<HymnToLife> you said there was nothing
<doc`> True. For example, things scroll in a very jerky fashion now, and occasionally things on webpages (I use opera) will have an odd texture before loading. Also, today, linux crashed in an odd fashion in which the display was corrupted.
<doc`> One sec, let me upload the pic...
<ElToro-Laptop> ath_pci               101024  0
<ElToro-Laptop> wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci
<ElToro-Laptop> ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
<horstle> hi
<ElToro-Laptop> :o
<ElToro-Laptop> there be something there
<ElToro-Laptop> great succes?
<HymnToLife> kind of
<hacked_kernel> HymnToLife, iwconfig shows that the encryption key is turned off, should it be on??
<HymnToLife> you seem to have a correct diver for your card
<HymnToLife> now we must connect to your network ;)
<ElToro-Laptop> wait a sec
<ElToro-Laptop> does it only come up when it sees a wireless network ?
<HymnToLife> you should have some kind of GUI tool for that, but I can't help you with it
<ElToro-Laptop> cuz mine is off atm :o
<Windsurfer619> How can I get the list of installed packages from an Ubuntu installation without booting it up?
<hacked_kernel> Windsurfer619, dpkg -l
<HymnToLife> hacked_kernel: "without booting it up"
<bullgard4> [T42]  dmesg prints a line: "[   27.035878] ath_pci: 0.9.4" and another: "[   28.627846] wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0210000, irq=11". Is the conclusion mandatory that the module (driver) ath_pci provides the wifi0 interface?
<Windsurfer619> hacked_kernel: Uh, no.
<doc`> http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imag0134lv1.jpg
<doc`> Makes me think there's something seriously wrong, and I'd like to avoid a reinstall.
<ElToro-Laptop> hmmm
<ElToro-Laptop> this is driving me insane
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:are you here?
<Windsurfer619> The problem is that the hard drive is failing, so it can't boot.
<ElToro-Laptop> how can it be so hard to get something to work :(
<ElToro-Laptop> been at it for 3 days now :(
<Windsurfer619> But I can retrieve files (most of them, anyways)
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: to get what to work? if your wifi network isn't up, it's not gonna work
<horstle> i've got the following problem with my sata: http://nopaste.de/p/aBSSOTAp2 - my system: http://nopaste.de/p/a2eaC9mJ1
<ElToro-Laptop> there are network
<ElToro-Laptop> s
<ElToro-Laptop> neighbours etc
<Windsurfer619> sooo no one?
<ElToro-Laptop> but i cant even find the adapter :o
<horstle> can anybody help me?
<wols_> doc: how did you install the drivers for that other, removed graphics card?
<ElToro-Laptop> or how to connect to any network
<kbrosnan> !help | horstle
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: check your logs. syslog and kernel log
<ubottu> horstle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<HymnToLife> will list the networks
<kbrosnan> !ask | horstle
<ubottu> horstle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HymnToLife> or you can certainyl use some kind of GUI tool
<doc`> Wols_: it was an ATI, and linux automatically used a proprietary one when I booted up with it
<doc`> (ATI Radeon)
<ePax> How do i install latest amsn with tk 8.5?
<jxn> http://tinyurl.com/umoow
<ElToro-Laptop> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ePax> Or is there precompiled version of amsn?
<ElToro-Laptop> and there is a gui tool
<HymnToLife> hm
<ElToro-Laptop> but there is no wireless interface in there
<prince_jammys> Windsurfer619: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<HymnToLife> before
<doc`> It seems to have automatically stopped using it as well. Of course, I could be wrong, but I wouldn't know how to go about checking
<ElToro-Laptop> no such device HymnToLife
<wols_> doc`: kinda impossible. ubuntu doesn't install proprietary drivers on its own
<HymnToLife> ?
<Windsurfer619> prince_jammys: Neat! Thanks!
<ElToro-Laptop> thats what it says :/
<hacked_kernel> HymnToLife, i have PRO/Wireless 2200BG, it can connect to a network but after many times of tries, after that the connection is unstable, the signal decreases and increases until the connection is lost
<wols_> HymnToLife: madwifi uses ath0 by default
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<HymnToLife> my mistake
<joseph_cheah> is there any expert for UME MID 8.04 over here?
<HymnToLife> so ath0
<doc`> Wols_: it was some open-source project-thing. Well, you're correct: there was a popup saying one was available, and then it proceeded to use it.
<HymnToLife> why on earth can't they standardize that?
<ElToro-Laptop> sudo ifconfig ath0 up ?
<HymnToLife> yup
<ElToro-Laptop> no such device :/
<doc`> But I didn't download or extract anything, it was done through popup dialog
<_Garfield_> error after recompile
<_Garfield_> mkinitramfs-kpkg failed to create initrd image.
<_Garfield_> anybody any ideas
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: you said there was a wireless interface that shows up when you do iwconfig, right?
<_Garfield_> been googling for some time now
<ElToro-Laptop> i pasted the results :o
<sFEARs> is there a folder i can replace from the ubuntu install cd that will reset my network settings??
<ElToro-Laptop> lsmod | grep ath
<ElToro-Laptop> if i do that
<ElToro-Laptop> i get something
<ElToro-Laptop> with iwconfig nothing
<FloodBot1> ElToro-Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> ElToro-Laptop: check your logs!
<TimMatrix> Greetings.  Anyone got the graphics tablet working under Hardy Heron?  I'm using a Aiptek Hyperpen which uses PS/2 and COM port.  Please help?
<WeedRating> Please digg: http://digg.com/people/WeedRating_the_Online_Weed_Database_Goes_Live
<ElToro-Laptop> how ? :S
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_:  update-initramfs -c -k <kernel.version>
<wols_> stefan_: no. you can edit your /etc/network/interfaces tho. or reconfigure your gnome network manager
<_Garfield_> thanks joseph_cheah
<_Garfield_> I'm going to give it atry
<wols_> !ops | please remove WeedRating
<ubottu> please remove WeedRating: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: so what was the "encryption key" you were talking about?
<ElToro-Laptop> i never talked about that
<ElToro-Laptop> theres a wep key on the network, but that doesn't really matter cuz the wireless adapter doesn't work
<prince_jammys> Windsurfer619: welcome
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_:remember to edit your menu.lst
<ElToro-Laptop> i cant get the device itself to work
<ElToro-Laptop> thats the whole problem :/
<HymnToLife> crap, it was hacked_kernel
<HymnToLife> sorry, I got things mixed up :p
<ElToro-Laptop> :p
<prince_jammys> Windsurfer619: note that it includes packages that aren't installed. but the info is there
<ElToro-Laptop> it works fine wired
<_Garfield_> thanks joseph_cheah, I'm such a beginner at this
<ElToro-Laptop> so i'm gently optimistic :o
<horstle> I've got a problem with my sata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38241/ - my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38242/
<ElToro-Laptop> whenever i try linux i feel like such a noob :D
<_Garfield_> WARNING: Can't read module linux-2.6.26: No such device
<ElToro-Laptop> you should have seen me trying to setup an ftp server on my seedbox :o
<ElToro-Laptop> i almost thought it was worth the 30euro/month for 2K3 :p
<_Garfield_> any ideas joseph_cheah
<Paolo88> anyone use thunderbird with yahoo account?
<TimMatrix> Anyone know how to make my Aiptek Hyperpen Graphics Tablet working under Hardy Heron?  It uses a COM port and a PS/2
<ElToro-Laptop> are there any usb wireless sticks supported by hardy heron ? :o
<ElToro-Laptop> or vice versa
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: are you typing in the correct kernelversion?
<Faust-C> im trying to install conspire but get this error:       configure: error: "Cannot find a threaded glib"
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: check it out at /lib/modules/XXXX
<_Garfield_> ok
<Faust-C> and ive searched for threaded glib w/ no luck
<_Garfield_> I can only see the old modules there
<_Garfield_> none of the new
<unop> Faust-C, do you have libglib2.0-dev installed?
<Faust-C> unop, nope, lets see if that cures the error
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: may i know your distro?
<Finnish__> I have this connected to my computer: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 08). Any chance to get audio out of this?
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: so, the adapter you have is actually the same that I have on my EeePC
<ElToro-Laptop> :o
<_Garfield_> currently running ubuntu  2.6.24-19-server
<HymnToLife> so yes, the driver shipped with Ubuntu doesn't support it
<Naaatan> Anyone tried Ubuntu 8.10 Alpa 4 yet?
<ElToro-Laptop> oh noez :(
<retrofit> anyone know about how to improve the sound coming out of a toshiba portege 4010 laptop with ubuntu studio 8.04 installed.
<_Garfield_> but I need to get the sata_mv driver out
<HymnToLife> yeah
<HymnToLife> but the plus side is, there is a nice guide out there about how to install it
<_Garfield_> so I've been googling and it seems the only way is to recompile the kernel
<ElToro-Laptop> is that via the windows drivers ?
<ElToro-Laptop> i googled something like that
<_Garfield_> I tried the blacklist function but it doesn't seem to work
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: no, though you can also do it that way
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: do you have kernel source in your /usr/src/ ??
<_Garfield_> yes
<HymnToLife> but there are Linux drivers that work, I'm using it atm
<ElToro-Laptop> got a name i can google ? :p
<ElToro-Laptop> eeepc 901 btw ? :o
<_Garfield_> joseph_cheah: linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2
<ElToro-Laptop> i've been looking at one of those
<retrofit> anyone know about how to improve the sound coming out of a toshiba portege 4010 laptop with ubuntu studio 8.04 installed.
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: what you have done with the kernel recompile?
<_Garfield_> well I did the make thing
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: no, 701
<_Garfield_> threw out the driver
<_Garfield_> then started building
<joseph_cheah> then?
<ElToro-Laptop> i've heard they're quite hard to type on
<eltese> Hey! How do I change my screen's HZ to 75? (wich is the max for my Display) I checked the shortcut found in the System path but it didnt allow me to change it. And also how do I check if my 3d is working properly?
<_Garfield_> I followed this tutorial
<_Garfield_> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<_Garfield_> but I don't know if this is normal
<_Garfield_> but during compilation
<_Garfield_> I was asked a truckload of questions
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: you get used to it, unless you have really big fingers
<_Garfield_> do you want this, do you want that. I just always pushed enter :)
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158&highlight=AR5007
<Faust-C> unop, yeah that fixed that error, ty
<duke3d> hello. I installed lamp with the following command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server . but PHP does not seem to be working.. any suggestions?
<ElToro-Laptop> sweet
<ElToro-Laptop> gonna try that now HymnToLife
<ElToro-Laptop> thx :D
<doc`> Hmm
<doc`> Well, thanks for your time wols_, I'ma wander off
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: can you text me at my PM?
<soze> lu all
<_Garfield_> joseph_cheah: sorry mate, gotta run. Thanks a lot for the help
<duke3d> hello. I installed lamp with the following command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server . but PHP does not seem to be working.. any suggestions?
<soze> vous connaissez un fxp qui marche sous linux
<_Garfield_> I think I'm just going to try all over again
<_Garfield_> and then come back to cry here :)
<_Garfield_> thanks
<HymnToLife> !fr | soze
<ubottu> soze: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Big> hello, sometimes when i doubleclick on a PDF fle on gnome/ubuntu it doesn't open, i'm using evince any ide awht might be the problem ? it doesn't resolve till ireboot
<unop> duke3d, this might help.  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<ElToro-Laptop> hmm
<ElToro-Laptop> doesn't work either
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: well...b4 that try this...make oldconfig >> make >> make install modules_install
<wols_> Big: check your ~/.xession-error*
<ElToro-Laptop> thank god i have allot of utp around the house
<soze> ok thx i be back en french
<HymnToLife> ElToro-Laptop: done already?
<joseph_cheah> _Garfield_: then proceed with update-initramfs..
<ElToro-Laptop> yeah
<ElToro-Laptop> it complains about permissions
<unop> joseph_cheah, careful.  that there can be construed for one whole command :)
<ElToro-Laptop> and i'm just gonna give up :p
<whitedox> is there a command that wil extract every 7z file in a folder, and then delete it's 7z file after extraction? Need to extract about 11,000 .7z files -_-
<ElToro-Laptop> i'll boot to xp if i need wireless
<whoaitsphil> can anyone help me with formatting a 4gb usb thumb drive? i'm on linpus linux and somehow its got a 1gb partition on it and a 4mb partition...none of the commands in the guides seem to work...i'm tryin to get ubuntu on the flash drive to boot to it
<Slart> whoaitsphil: linpus linux? can you install the gnome partition editor?
<whoaitsphil> hmm i can try...lemme see if its in the apps manager
<duke3d> unop, php seems to be installed, but not working!
<unop> whitedox, i'm not sure how to extract .7z files .. but something like this.    for i in *.7z; do extract_command "$i" && rm "$i"; done
<joseph_cheah> Garfield_: well...b4 that try this...make oldconfig then make then make install modules_install
<whoaitsphil> will it work since i don't have gnome running? i'm using xfce
<unop> duke3d, what happens when you try and execute a .php file?
<duke3d> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<duke3d> never mind
<duke3d> :)
<whitedox> unop, whats the worse that will happen if that command doesnt extract correctly?
<duke3d> haha.. I inclujded a <?php ?> inside a index.html
<unop> whitedox, errm.  define correctly.
<duke3d> LOL
<duke3d> maybe i should try index.php
<duke3d> :)
<whitedox> unop, correctly: files are out of the 7z file, and the original 7z file is deleted
<devius> does anyone know how to make a webcam in any laptop work with "v4l2"
<scheazor> goodafternoon, when running Ubuntu + Vista in dualboot, with Grub. Does the Vista Hibernate function still work?
<whoaitsphil> slart, omg...no i can't install gnome partition editor...the fedora repository servers are down...geez this is annoying i wish i had ubuntu
<devius> wols_: do you know how to make a webcam in any laptop work with "v4l2"
<wat> hi
<duke3d> unop, still not working
<duke3d> browser tries to download it
<Slart> whoaitsphil: do you have a computer that you can burn a cd from?
<unop> whitedox, well, the command will only delete the .7z file if the extract_command executes properly
<whoaitsphil> yes
<master_> hi all
<ArrPirate> org
<unop> duke3d, define "not working"
<wols_> !webcam|devius
<Slart> whoaitsphil: why not download the ubuntu install cd and do it from there
<ubottu> devius: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<duke3d> unop, its not 'parsing php'?
<whitedox> unop, alright. time to run it... Also, I need to cd to the folder before doing it, right?
<eltese> Hi im trying to run this file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run using "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run" but it doesnt work. Whats wrong?
<unop> whitedox, indeed
<whoaitsphil> i dont have a cdrom on this computer...i'm on a little acer aspire one...tiny thing lol
<Slart> whoaitsphil: it's got the partition editor installed by default, iirc.. even if it hasn't you can easily install it
<Slart> ah.
<unop> whitedox, for i in *.7z; do p7zip -d "$i" && rm "$i"; done
<Slart> well.. I'm not familiar enough with the command line tools to guide someone through using them
<bastid_raZor> eltese; what are the file attributes?
<unop> whitedox, would you like to create a directory for each of the .7z files?
<eltese> bastid_raZor: Eh... Theyre drivers for my nvidia graphics card ? :p
<devius> wols_: yes i checked it out but couldnt find a way to fix an error withe the v4l2
<whitedox> unop, no. They can all be extracted into the folder they are all currently in
<whoaitsphil> my other laptop has vista on it and all it recognizes on my thumb drive is a 4mb partition...i tried formatting it but it won't change anything
<junglecrazd1> good morning everyone.
<eltese> bastid_raZor: I followed this http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<unop> whitedox, cool
<unop> duke3d, do you get any error messages?
<bastid_raZor> eltech; what is the error you're given when you try to run it?
<unop> duke3d, have you looked in the apache error log?
<eltese> bastid_raZor: sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<bastid_raZor> eltese; do you own the file?
<unop> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<junglecrazd1> i am using virtual box to emulate windows xp. only problem thus far is that my when i am in the windows screen, not ubuntu, the OS does not recognize my external harddrive connected by USB. how can i get the windows to recognize it?
<bastid_raZor> eltech; oh, and you'll probably need to run that with sudo.
<bazhang> junglecrazd1, which version of vbox
<whoaitsphil> can anyone help me with formatting a 4gb usb thumb drive through the command line terminal? i'm stuck on linpus lite and none of the guides seem to work...i'm tryin to get ubuntu on the thumb drive to boot to it
<eltese> bastid_raZor: Ah okey. So I just go "sudo sh run etc
<bastid_raZor> eltese; yes, try that
<junglecrazd1> bazhang 1.56 ose
<bazhang> junglecrazd1, that does not support usb
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0 entries. What interface is ath0 as ooposed to wifi0?
<junglecrazd1> d$mn
<eltese> bastid_raZor: I get the same error message
<prince_jammys> eltese: sh -c filename.run
<junglecrazd1> bazhang: i have some files i want to run on windows: well, what would you suggest i do?
<eltese> prince_jammys: Now it says that it cant find the file instead
<unop> eltech, you might want to verify that file.run is actually a shell script before using sh on it
<eltese> unop: Mkay, I just followed the guide ^^ Eh how do I verify that?
<bazhang> junglecrazd1, you could get the version from vbox site as opposed to repos
<unop> eltech,  head -n 1 file.run
<duke3d> unop, its as if php wasnt installed
<unop> eltese, ^^
<duke3d> you know.. browser tries to download the php file
<junglecrazd1> bazhang: i will try again. earlier i couldn't get them to instal properly. thanks though
<unop> duke3d, you haven't setup php to operate on .php files for your particular virtualhost
<magnetron> duke3d, then you've not configured your http server properly
<duke3d> i didnt configure anything, i just installed lamp via ubuntu
<eltese> unop: When I tried that I got this message... head: cannot open `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run' for reading: No such file or directory
<eltese>  
<whitedox> unop, lol. Is there a way to cancel the command as it is running? I don't have the p7zip thing installed, and it is going to keep saying "Type apt-get etc etc"  11,337 times
<eltese> unop: Is not that I need to cd... to a different dir? The file is on the desktop :p
<unop> whitedox, hold down ctrl+c
<unop> eltese, cd ~/Desktop
<prince_jammys> eltese: sh -c ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-blahblahblah
<whitedox> alright thanks
<KiDFlaSh> i dont get sound with youtube, or myvideo
<KiDFlaSh> what should i do
<KiDFlaSh> i get sound with banshee, and systemsounds
<Slart> sh -c ??
<unop> duke3d, http://www.devolio.com/blog/archives/221-How-to-install-Apache,-MySQL-and-PHP-LAMP-in-Ubuntu-7.10.html
<KiDFlaSh> and skype
<KiDFlaSh> but youtube i dont get sound
<KiDFlaSh> why?
<KiDFlaSh> can someone help me?
<prince_jammys> Slart: well, if it's not a shell script ...
<ifireball> KiDFlaSh: install libflashsupport
<Slart> prince_jammys: I've always run the nvidia installers just with sudo sh and that has worked nicely
<KiDFlaSh> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<eltese> prince_jammys: Now I get permission denied. Even when I try using sudo
<KiDFlaSh> ?
<Slart> prince_jammys: I don't know if they've changed anything though
<shiloh7> envyNG is sweet too
<ifireball> KiDFlaSh: either that or use synaptic
<wols_> !errors | devius
<ubottu> devius: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<unop> eltese, sudo chmod +x file.run; sudo ./file.run
<shiloh7> im a noob to ubuntu, this slaughters fedora
<unop> prince_jammys, shouldn't that be..   sh -c ./file.run  ?
<prince_jammys> unop: why?
<prince_jammys> unop: either way you're providing the path
<whoaitsphil> any idea why the command sudo mkfs.vfat -n 'Label' -l /dev/sdb isn't working? it says command not found...
<unop> prince_jammys, well, sh is going to look for a command to run .. and since file.run isn't a command in $PATH, it would fail
<prince_jammys> unop: ~/Desktop...
<KiDFlaSh> thx, it worked
<KiDFlaSh> ifireball,
<KiDFlaSh> it worked:D
<unop> prince_jammys, ahh, my bad
<ifireball> KiDFlaSh: n/p
<Slart> unop: you only need to do that if you don't have sh first.. to run an executable you'd do ./blablabla.sh ... or you can just go sh blablabla.sh
<G3N0> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<G3N0> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<soundray> whoaitsphil: try mkdosfs. Are you sure you don't want to partition the device?
<unop> Slart, you're just telling me about other ways to skin the same cat ..  sh -c /path/to/file  works
<KiDFlaSh> ifireball,  you now why i can only regulate the PCM sound and not the master?
<G3N0> i just installed the gtk libraries :(
<eltese> unop: That didnt work either :/
<unop> !info dosfstools | whoaitsphil
<ubottu> whoaitsphil: dosfstools (source: dosfstools): Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 2.11-2.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 144 kB
<master_> hi
<ifireball> KiDFlaSh: that really depends on your hardware, but you can configure which channel the volume control, well, controls
<bastid_raZor> eltese; are you sure you have the entire file downloaded?
<unop> eltese, well, define "didn't work" .. what did it do or not do, etc
<master_>  ı install kafeine +kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0-deb
<whoaitsphil> soundray, i tried that one too and it doesn't work...the device is already partitioned somehow into a 4mb fat and a 1gb ext3...its a 4gb thumb drive i just wanna get it back to normal so i can put the ubuntu image on it and boot to it...i'm stuck on linpus lite right now
<master_>  how ı edit cccam.cfg
<G3N0> someone help me real quick with installing libraries?
<rockyrock> I have ubuntu 8.04.1, what's the best software to watch DVB? I have a Skystar2 card?
<KiDFlaSh> ifireball,  how can i config that?
<unop> !info libgtk2.0-dev | G3N0
<ubottu> g3n0: libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2715 kB, installed size 9296 kB
<ifireball> G3N0: you need the *-dev package
<G3N0> thankyou
<eltese> bastid_raZor: Yeah, but it seems a little small though only 16 mb
<master_>  ı install kafeine +kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0-deb  how ı edit cccam.cfg
<master_> where cccam.cfg ?
<soundray> whoaitsphil: it might be better to use gparted to do both the partitioning and the filesystem creation. In any case, I would recommend partitioning before you format.
<ifireball> KiDFlaSh: right-click the volume control -> preferences
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to set a static ip for a tap0 device for openvpn?
<KiDFlaSh> lol
<bastid_raZor> eltese; those commands should have run the file with out problem. it seems as if the file you have is either incomplete or corrupt. can you download it again?
<whoaitsphil> soundray, how would i go about that? what exactly should i partition? i mean its already partitioned and i want it to just be one disk
<eltese> unop: it says filename. not found
<KiDFlaSh> then i can control the sound
<master_>  how ı edit cccam.cfg
<eltese> bastid_raZor: yeah sure
<KiDFlaSh> the PCM sound
<bastid_raZor> eltese; thenyou're typing something wrong.
<KiDFlaSh> hmm
<devius> wols_: this is the error i get after configuring my webcam with easycam -> cheese     http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d6dcedadb
<jcarter> I am running Ubuntu Desktop 8.0.4 in VMWare on a Mac. How do I mount a network drive in Terminal?
<unop> eltese, as bastid_raZor said.
<prince_jammys> eltese: replace 'filename' with the actual filename.
<master_> rockyrock
<soundray> whoaitsphil: then you want to replace the existing partitions with a single primary one. It will then be called /dev/sdb1 (and that's what you want to format)
<bastid_raZor> eltese; what are you typing?
<phillipedison189> jcarter: is is SMB or NFS or something else?
<rockyrock> master_ what?
<eltese> bastid_raZor:  sh -c NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<bastid_raZor> eltese; are you in the same directory as the file?
<whoaitsphil> soundray, i can't get gparted on this laptop right now though and the only other computer i have access to it windows vista...
<eltese> bastid_raZor: and Im on ~desktop
<master_> ı install kaffine +kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0-deb
<unop> eltese,  sh -c ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<master_> work kaffine
<eltese> unop: I get permission denied
<master_> but ı how edti cccam.cfg plugin file
<bastid_raZor> eltese;  use sudo
<jcarter> phillpedison189: I wish I knew. It shows up in Places.
<phillipedison189> is it on a Linux or Windows machine?
<unop> eltese, sudo chmod +x  ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run; sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<soundray> whoaitsphil: it's not a necessity, just more convenient. You can use cfdisk or fdisk to wipe out the partitions and create a new one. Make sure you start them with the correct device, e.g. 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb'
<rockyrock> master_ i know that kaffine is for KDE
<jcarter> phillipedison189: it is on a Mac machine.
<master_> pls rocky private chat me
<whoaitsphil> soundray, thanks a bunch...didn't know that existed
<eltese> unop: That did it!
<eltese> unop: Thanks =)
<phillipedison189> hold on...
<eltese> and bastid_raZor thanks =)
<eltese> How do I quit X? :S :p
<master_> rock
<unop> eltese, ctrl+alt+backspace
<prince_jammys> unop: hah, the eternal charade to run a file!
<phillipedison189> jcarter: don't know anything about appletalk, cant help...
<phillipedison189> let me see if I can find something for you
<jcarter>  phillipedison189: Thanks.
<speedhunt3r> hi.. I have an odd problem, Samba is working just fine, ppl on the network can see and access my pc and files, however, I can't see any windows PCs in Network, however, my pc is online. I can't even reach anyone with smb://192.168.x.x/ any ideas on how to browse the pcs?
<master_> ı klick private chat but not open
<unop> prince_jammys, hmm yea .. happens a lot here .. just out of curiosity .. why the sh -c ?
<master_> how ı open private chat
<jcarter>  phillipedison189: but it really doesn´t have anything to do with Appletalk. gnucash is running in VMWARE on the Mac, so all the drives on the Mac look like network drives to Ubuntu.
<whitedox> unop, not a real big issue here, but it is printing that it cannot remove any of the 7z files. I mean, it is still extracting them, just after every one it is saying "rm: cannot remove `filename.7z': No such file or directory". But like I said, its not too big of an issue, as I can just open the folder later and organize by filetype and highlight them and delete them....just letting you know. lol
<prince_jammys> unop: because i suspected a non shell script
<accocie> can't boot from Ubuntu CD on Vista!
<accocie> and internet is too slow today to check for answers on a forum. Any help?
<bazhang> accocie, set in bios to look for cd first
<prince_jammys> unop: and that would do it without changing the file perms
<soundray> jcarter: have you got the vmware tools installed in the Ubuntu vm?
<unop> prince_jammys, hmm
<speedhunt3r> accocie, check ur boot priority and make sure cdrom is set higher than ur hard disk
<sharperguy> How to I share a folder with samba?
<prince_jammys> unop: hmm is right. maybe not
<Zephyr> help: my usb devices are not being detected. Ubuntu 8.04
<jcarter> soundray: All vmware tools installed.
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, just rightclick and share.. try it
<unop> whitedox, perhaps p7zip -d deletes the original .7z file after extraction.
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, It's saying I don't have permission
<unop> prince_jammys, yea.  echo 'echo foo' > foo; sh -c ./foo
<whitedox> unop, so you think it is still deleting them, just it is trying to delete it twice?
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, are you the owner of the folder?
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, yes
<soundray> jcarter: you can then mount the host filesystem via hgfs -- much faster than network filesharing
<devius> wols_: this is the error i get after configuring my webcam with easycam -> cheese     http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d6dcedadb
<prince_jammys> unop: yep, it would still have to be chmodded, but at least would run if it wasn't a shell script.
<jcarter> soundray: how?
<soundray> jcarter: I'll need a minute to dig it out
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 this is a great guide, step by step
<prince_jammys> unop: ie. a waste of time. you're right, sh -c not necessary
<eltese> unop: Yeah your gonna love this. I forgot the command line you used /: The installation just quit on me. Im terribly sorry :(
<duncan-nz> How can I make xchat stop showing join/part messages? I need a solution which persists across sessions. Ideas?
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, ok - what happened to the old dialog for it in preferences?
<unop> whitedox, well, the rm is failing but p7zip is succeeding .. which leads me to believe that p7zip removes the .7z file
<bazhang> duncan-nz, right click the channel name and uncheck
<unop> eltese, sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, i think they removed it to make it easier just to right click > sharing..
<duncan-nz> bazhang, that setting doesn't persist. but thanks.
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, and that guide is for 6.06 (I'm running the latest version)
<phillipedison189> jcarter: or, if you just want to 'mount localhost:/sharename /targetdir', you can do that
<master_> ı have ubunutu 8.04
<master_>  ı install kafeine +kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0-deb
<master_>  how ı edit cccam.cfg
<master_>  ı need help
<Zephyr> my usb devices are not being detected, ubuntu 8.04. can someone help me ?
<FloodBot1> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blame> hey Slart, are you there?
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, works for 8.04
<Slart> blame: sure
<wat> hi
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, you just need to configure up to samba.conf and then restart samba, then try sharing
<soundray> jcarter: you need a line like ".host:/ /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs defaults,ttl=5 0 0' in /etc/fstab. VMware tools installation normally sets that up for you.
<jcarter> soundray: when I use Places to browse Network Servers, the Mac shows up along with all other machines that are in my local network.
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, it's not exactly easier though is it
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, don't need to follow the entire guide.
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, never had to do any of this before though
<soundray> jcarter: you can mount those, too, but direct mounting is faster and more reliable
<jcarter> soundray: I do have /mnt/hgfs, but nothing there.
<thomas_> hello
<Zephyr> http://pastebin.com/d5f3972fe
<eltese> unop: The installer prompts me too quit X. But if I do an ctrl-alt-backspace the installer quits.
<soundray> jcarter: what about the line in /etc/fstab?
<speedhunt3r> sharperguy, me either..but i had to sit down for 5 minutes and then everything was working
<prince_jammys> unop: what can i say, been up for too long ....
<thomas_> I would like help with ubuntu in virtual box!
<thomas_> Please
<duncan-nz> <duncan-nz> How can I make xchat stop showing join/part messages? I need a solution which persists across sessions. Ideas?
<duncan-nz> thomas_, what's the problem
<whoaitsphil> ok so i'm stuck on linpus lite and i've got a 200gb external usb drive i'm trying to get some files off of but linpus lite won't mount a ntfs drive? any way to get that mounted?
<blame> Slart: I've done some work on the sed script, fixed space issue and added some stuff. Take a peep and give it a try if you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38259/
<thomas_> I need ubuntu to resize
<bazhang> thomas_, what is the issue with vbox
<unop> eltese, you have to run this from a console then.  ctrl + alt + f1  to get to VT1 .. run the command .. return to X, ctrl +alt + f7 .. quit X, etc
<jcarter> soundray: not in /etc/fstab. I´ll add and see what happens.
<soundray> whoaitsphil: this is not the best channel to ask for help with any other distribution than Ubuntu
<thomas_> The resution
<master_> ı have ubunutu 8.04
<master_>  ı install kafeine +kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0-deb
<master_>  how ı edit cccam.cfg
<master_>  ı need help
<FloodBot1> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> prince_jammys, happens to all of us from time to time :)
<duncan-nz> thomas_, that's not something ubuntu does. you need the extensions set for virtual box...
<whoaitsphil> soundray, sorry...i'm trying to get ubuntu on this laptop but am running into all these obstacles
<soundray> jcarter: when you've added it, you should run 'sudo mount /mnt/hgfs'
<phillipedison189> whoaitsphil: but you can try to install the nfts-3g packages for your dirtro
<phillipedison189> distro, srry
<bazhang> whoaitsphil, how about a usb install
<prince_jammys> unop: right around now, it might happen to me most of the time ;)
<Slart> blame: looks nice.. it works alright?
<Zephyr> my usb devices are not being detected. I'm runing ubuntu 8.04
<duncan-nz> thomas_, have a look on the doc wiki: help.ubuntu.com I'm sure there's some good explanaiton there.
<Zephyr> http://pastebin.com/d5f3972fe
<soundray> whoaitsphil: why don't you install ubuntu first, and then get those files from the USB drive?
<duncan-nz> thomas_, just say if you have trouble finding what you need there.
<blame> Slart: yup, works great. Try it.
<shiloh7> wow, no screwing around for java either, it just works, i love this distro, im in heaven
<bazhang> soundray, tis the aspire one; mini netbook with no optical
<phillipedison189> zephyr: which usb devices are a problem?
<whoaitsphil> the ubuntu image is on the external hard
<Slart> blame: I'll do that when I need it =) at the moment I don't need any files changed =)
<Zephyr> Phillipedison189: all my usb  devices
<Scorp_> Hey guys, are there any upgrades that have come recently.. I somehow haven't got any since the past one week or so
<joseph_cheah> did somebody know about UME hildon-desktop?
<horstle> I've got a problem with my sata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38249/ - my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38242/
<soundray> jcarter: it should also be possible to drag and drop files from the Mac desktop to the Ubuntu desktop
<whoaitsphil> how would i go about installing ntfs-3g?
<phillipedison189> Zephyr: which ones do you currently have connected?
<phillipedison189> whoaitsphil: I don't know, check with the docs for you distro...
<soundray> whoaitsphil: what's the device name of your USB drive?
<ckosloff> I want to download a torrent using Transmission client. I enter file name in search box, hit Enter and nothing happens, what am I missing?
<blame> Slart: right, thanks for the heads up. It sure is working great now.
<sharperguy> speedhunt3r, All I had to do was relog :)
<Zephyr> Phillipedison: right now i have an 80 GB hard drive connected to the usb port
<whitedox> unop, it did delete the 7z files. Thanks for getting 16GB used on my linux box in under an hour :D
<prince_jammys> !ntfs-3g | whoaitsphil
<ubottu> whoaitsphil: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<unop> whoaitsphil, if you are running hardy .. it is already installed
<soundray> Thanks bazhang
<unop> whitedox, heh, i absolve myself of any damage incurred during the process  of .. :)
<al-mansur> hello fellow ubuntuérs
<Phantomas> how can i update my gcc?
<Zephyr> Phillipedison: I've pasted the output of my lsusb and dmesg | grep usb at http://pastebin.com/d5f3972fe
<sharperguy> !welcome | al-mansur
<ubottu> al-mansur: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<whoaitsphil> soundray, on windows its just Local Disk F:
<eltese> unop: ﻿﻿sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run <- that command doesnt seem to work that great when Im in that mode wich ctrl-alt f1 gets me too
<Zephyr>  Phillipedison: Is there something else you want me to share?
<al-mansur> Can anyone point me to an app I can use to check and fix NTFS volumes from ubuntu?
<Scorp_> Anyone using Hardy heron, when was the last you got an update ???
<unop> eltese, ok, how does it fail or not work well?
<S1lverl0rd> Phantomas: GCC binaries and sources are availible from http://gcc.gnu.org/, but you might just try Synaptic.
<soundray> whoaitsphil: I thought you were running Linpus at the moment
<bazhang> whoaitsphil, as linpus is related to fedora, their docs may help on how to install that
<eltese> unop: ﻿﻿sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run gets a command not found or something like that. And with ch I get file not found
<whoaitsphil> i am...i have a windows laptop as well
<bazhang> whoaitsphil, for linpus support you should find their channel though
<wols_> devius: check if you have more than one dev/video*
<unop> eltese, you aren't running it right if you get that message.
<S1lverl0rd> Al-mansur: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<S1lverl0rd> It's in the ntfsprogs package. I don't know if that one is in the repo's at the moment.
<cwill747> what's the best virtualization program for linux?
<soundray> whoaitsphil: I will try and help you mount your USB drive in Linpus, if you stick to answering my questions.
<ckosloff> I want to download a torrent using Transmission client. I enter file name in search box, hit Enter and nothing happens, what am I missing?
<al-mansur> s1ilverl0rd: nice thanks, ill check it right now
<jcarter> soundray: mount command didn´t work. ¨No such filesystem¨. And I can drag and drop files, but what I want is a link.
<abura> Hello, last time I installed ubuntu my harddrive detected as hda# and now i'm installing intrepid using debootstrap from gentoo, when i boot up to intrepid my it's detected as sda# is this normal?
<cwill747> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<whoaitsphil> soundray, i would really appreciate it
<unop> eltese, you can use tab completion at the command line .. just to ensure you get it right.   sudo ~/Desk<tab>, etc
<soundray> whoaitsphil: I take it you don't know the device name of the usb drive. Do you have a terminal window there?
<dabbu> do anyone know how to increase volume in mplayer
<whoaitsphil> soundray, yes i do
<eltese> unop: ah okay
<eltese> unop: Ill try that then
<dabbu> how to increase volume in mplayer in fullscreen
<soundray> jcarter: you haven't fully set up vmware tools then. Mind, for hardy you need the beta version of the open-source vmware tools.
<bazhang> dabbu, dont repeat so often please
<qr> dabbu: 0 and 9 control mplayer
<soundray> whoaitsphil: are you root?
<qr> dabbu: 's volume
<jcarter> soundray: the only vmware tools I have came with the ubuntu for the Mac.
<devius> wols_:there is only 1 character device "video0"
<whoaitsphil> soundray, yes
<eltese> unop: Yeah I tried that and it worked like a charm. However the installer still said that Im running an X server... And I did the ctrl-alt f1 before typing the command?
<soundray> jcarter: you need to download the opensource ones from the web
<Phantomas> S1lverl0rd: GCC 4.3.1 is not available in synaptic :(
<soundray> whoaitsphil: do you recognize a section corresponding to your drive when you run 'fdisk -l'?
<unop> eltese, can it not complete withoout you needing to close X ?
<jcarter> soundray: I went there some time ago, but got really confused as to what to download. I´ll look again.
<dabbu> ﻿qr:thanks
<bullgard4> What is an (Atheros) reference design? See http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros.
<abura> dabbu, i think you could use 9 or 0 from your keyboard, just `man mplayer` from terminal
<unop> eltese, at the same command line you can do this to stop X.   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop> eltese, and   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   to start it back up
<S1lverl0rd> Phantomas: Sources are at http://gcc.releasenotes.org/releases/, but that's if you know to compile sources.
<ikonia> bullgard4: mail atheros and ask
<whoaitsphil> soundray, Disk /dev/sdb: 203.9 GB
<Big> hello, sometimes when i doubleclick on a PDF fle on gnome/ubuntu it doesn't open, i'm using evince any ide awht might be the problem ? it doesn't resolve till ireboot
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0 entries. What interface is ath0 as opposed to wifi0?
<Jimmey> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<soundray> jcarter: a guy called Peter Cooper wrote a howto. You'll find it on Google
<Big> .xsession-errors doesn't have anything
<phillipedison189> try opening terminal and typing "evince <filename>" and see what happens
<S1lverl0rd> bullgard4: wifi0 is some kind of link to ath0.
<eltese> unop:
<soundray> whoaitsphil: and I take it the partition is /dev/sdb1 ?
<eltese> unop: Okay.. will try that then :p
<Phantomas> S1lverl0rd: i know thanks
<whoaitsphil> no  no there is no partition on this one...this is my external hard drive that i'm trying to get mounted because it contains the ubuntu image that i'm trying to get onto my thumb drive...
<eltese> unop: So I press ctrl-alt-f1 and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then type sudo ~Desktop/NVIDIA etc and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm star?
<Lady> hola
<soundray> whoaitsphil: sorry, I have to be away for a few minutes
<unop> eltese, yep :)
<eltese> okok
<whoaitsphil> soundray, ok
<Big> ** (evince:12759): WARNING **: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Big> i cant open terminal nor open pdf files
<wols_> devius: maybe your webcam can't work in the color mode the user mode app apps?
<phillipedison189> Big: let me think for a sec...
<wols_> devius: s/apps/wants
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=6c214856fc4efd65f4e918243bd961bc&p=5377549&postcount=10 whoaitsphil
<bullgard4> Silversun: I don't think that your answer is right. Both have addresses but they differ. wifi0 transports IP packages, ath0 not. To describe this by 'some kind of link' is not very helpful.
<devius> wols_: i dont know what that is???
<cwill747> how do i change mplayer to be the default movie player for ubuntu?
<thomas_> Intrepid Ibex should have a fully graphical installer!
<devius> wols_: did you read my pastebin.ca link
<bazhang> thomas_, that is for #ubuntu+1 not here
<wols_> devius: yes
<Big> phillipedison189: ok
<wols_> devius: it wants to set a mode 16,probably color depth. that doesn't work, and it goes all pear shaped from there
<S1lverl0rd> Bullgard4: Sorry. I shouldn't talk about stuff I don't know about.
<devius> wols_: dosent it mean there'z a problem with the v4l2
<phillipedison189> Big: when you run evince in the terminal, does it take you back to the prompt?
<soundray> whoaitsphil: okay, back
<devius> wols_: the funniest thing it worked on kubuntu
<wols_> devius: either with the app or with the webcam driver
<soundray> whoaitsphil: what happens when you run 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /mnt'?
<wols_> devius: then the question is: what was different on ubuntu
<wols_> erm, on kubuntu
<eltese> unop: Yeah so now the installer executed ok but then it said that my Kernel wasnt precompiled and that it had to download it and then it also complained about me having no lib (i think?) header :p
<devius> wols_: ubuntu  => fully updated
<wols_> soundray: why would a ntfs partition be a full disk? windows really really doesn't like that
<Big> phillipedison189: thing i cant run terminal
<devius> wols_: kubuntu  => live cd released in 2007
<whoaitsphil> soundray, unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
<wols_> devius: doesn#t answer the question...
<soundray> wols_: it's how this disk is set up apparently
<bullgard4> Silversun: All right. Thank you very much, anyway.
<bazhang> whoaitsphil, unetbootin to install ubuntu; see link above
<soundray> whoaitsphil: please try 'modprobe ntfs'
<phillipedison189> Big: does just nothing happen?
<devius> wols_: what i mean more applications and updates to the libraries were done
<wols_> soundray: windows cannot format a full hdd as ntfs. and if you give it a disk that is formatted like this, fat or ntfs (linux has no problems with this), it crashes
<shooters> My network card isn't working, can anybody help me?
<Big> i manage to run term by re-exporting DISPLAY now the error message when i run evince is ** (evince:13131): WARNING **: Service registration failed.
<unop> eltese, did it say which libraries/headers were missing?
<whoaitsphil> bazhang, i saw it thanks...i have to get the ubuntu image first
<wols_> shooters: what network chip?
<cwill747> whoaitsphil: are you trying to mount a windows drive?
<shooters> wols_: Broadcom, I've tried using b43 and ndiswrapper, but neither is working
<wols_> !tell shooters about doesn't work
<ubottu> shooters, please see my private message
<dafgsdyfa> ubuntu marketing campaign for marijuana users: ubluntu
<eltese> unop: Hmms yeah actually it did and it mentioned something about an installer log but unfortunately i dont remember what it said :(
<dafgsdyfa> :D
<phillipedison189> Big: again, does it continue to run or does it quit and take you back to the prompt?
<bazhang> whoaitsphil, you should read up on how unetbootin works; that will do it all for you.
<soundray> wols_: thank you
<whoaitsphil> soundray, says module ntfs not found
<S1lverl0rd> dafgsdyfa: ?
<cwill747> !ntfs-3g | whoaitsphil
<ubottu> whoaitsphil: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wirenik> !offtopic | dafgsdyfa
<ubottu> dafgsdyfa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dafgsdyfa> seriously though msgfmt is owning me up; every time I try and translate a file it comes back with errors
<devius> wols_ & soundray : if you format as extended it woudnt affect anything
<wols_> whoaitsphil: sudo fdisk -l what does this show about your external drive?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I believe that 'reference design' is an established term in the industry. I believe it is in large part independent of Atheros.
<Big> phillipedison189: no
<soundray> whoaitsphil: I think you should have a go with unetbootin, rather than you and I digging around like this
<dafgsdyfa> lol I was sent a file from the en_CA/xulrunner project, 101 errors
<dafgsdyfa> lol oh well
<devius> wols_: what i mean more applications and updates to the libraries were done
<wols_> devius: then you have partitions. then it wouldn't be sdb but sdb5
<soundray> devius: we were talking about unpartitioned devices
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, therefore nothing to do with ubuntu
<shooters> wols_: the light turns on and "Wireless network" displays on Network Manager, but no network appears in the list, no drivers seems to be loaded when I "lshw" and I can't connect to anything... Moreover, Network Manager says in the log "eth1: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null')"
<phillipedison189> Big: so you get a [user@host]$ thing again?
<ikonia> bullgard4: #ubuntu is not for learning industry standard phrases
<phillipedison189> Big: so you get a [user@host]$ thing again?
<wols_> shooters: lshw doesn't load drivers. are any drivers loaded and what is in your logs?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Quite the opposite. My Ubuntu does not work 100% and I need to learn what is wrong.
<devius> wols_ & soundray : u can do it as an external media
<ikonia> bullgard4: then we can help you debug it
<unop> eltese, ok, you can create your own log to examine later then.  head back to VT1 and type this in.   script ~/Desktop/my_logfile.txt   .. run the command, etc .. when done type  exit  .. everything should be logged to my_logfile.txt on the desktop
<ikonia> bullgard4: whats the problem ?
<devius> wols_ & soundray : removable storage
<Big> phillipedison189: no i dont i get another error msg ** (evince:13131): WARNING **: Service registration failed.
<whoaitsphil> well my problem is, i have the usb external drive that has the ubuntu image on it and that drive is formatted with ntfs...then i have my usb thumb drive which i'm trying to  get the ubuntu image onto so that i can boot from it and that drive is formatted ext3...and so i can't mount both to move the image
<wols_> ikonia: bullgard4 is constantly asking ot stuff. nothing new there
<devius> wols_ & soundray : it will work i tried it
<eltese> unop: Ok
<soundray> devius: forget it, it's not interesting
<devius> wols_ & soundray : ok
<shooters> wols_: modprobe tells me b43 is loaded
<wols_> devius: if you have an extended partition it's not unpartitioned anymore...
<acp_> Hi how do I install gnome desktop in ubuntu sever?
<wols_> shooters: lsmod should tell you, not modprobe. and I asked about logs
<Big> whitedox: i dont get the prompt again
<soundray> whoaitsphil: you don't need to do all that. Give unetbootin a  chance
<ikonia> acp_: you should use the desktop install
<S1lverl0rd> acp_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> acp_, ubuntu-desktop is the package
<ikonia> acp_: if you insist on it, install the ubuntu-desktop pacakge though
<whoaitsphil> soundray, ok i'll check it out
<junglecrazd1> hello everybody.
<whoaitsphil> thanks
<Big> whitedox: i dont even get gnome-terminal
<soundray> whoaitsphil: good luck
<devius> wols_: about my problems what i mean more applications and updates to the libraries were done
<captjake> hello
<wols_> devius: that's several hundred of them. also kubuntu and ubuntu use different programs, at least in user space
<junglecrazd1> i have  question. i am using virtualbox 1.6.4 with hardy heron 8.04. i want to use USB with windows emulated on virutalbox. but my external drive does not appear on windows. any advice? i looked everywhere.
<acp_> k thanks
<captjake> got a quick question for someone
<devius> wols_: so its really hard to list the diffrences
<devius> wols_: so what should i do
<shooters> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38266/
<wols_> junglecrazd1: the OSE edition doesn't do USB. you need virtualbox from Sun directly. for more help: #vbox
<Nixk490> When i try to share a file i get this error: net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk-1 as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<junglecrazd1> wols: it is not the OSE. it is from sun. i will go there though. thanks.
<Nixk490> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<Nixk490> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<captjake> hello ace_squares
<wols_> shooters: that's only part of what I asked about
<acp_> bytheway would that only install gnome?
<ikonia> acp_: yes
<ikonia> acp_: and dependencies, like xorg
<acp_> thanks again =)
<Nixk490> i need help with file sharing
<ckosloff> I just installed amule. However, I don see it in the applications list, how do I launch it?
<wols_> ikonia: ubuntu has xorg as dependency for gnome? ick :P
<captjake> anyone here have problems with ati radeon cards?
<wols_> !anyone | captjake
<ubottu> captjake: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> wols_: shock horror
<wols_> ikonia: remote X :)
<whoaitsphil> soundray, i've downloaded the unetbootin file but i can't seem to run it...i double click on it and it does nothing
<shooters> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38267/
<Nixk490> i need help with file sharing
<captjake> ok I have a radeon hd 2400 video card and I cant get games to run smooth mice is real slow in the game open arena and its a 256 MB video card
<jUlieee^> ..../s irc.chat4fun.ath.cx   is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX...
<jUlieee^> ..../s irc.chat4fun.ath.cx   is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX...
<SNuxoll> !spam | jUlieee^
<ubottu> jUlieee^: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<wols_> shooters: that's only one log. there are more
<ikonia> jUlieee^: please stop that now
<S1lverl0rd> Nixk490: What kind of help do you need?
<shooters> wols_: what logs do you want, all of them?
<captjake> also have problems with screen res after trying to install catalyst
<wols_> shooters: your kernel logs as I said
<eltese> unop: Yeah so know it failed again :p  But Im going to grab some food... are you here later or should I just harass another guy? :p
<whoaitsphil> i've downloaded unetbootin and its a .bin file...i can't seem to run it though...double clicking it doesn't do anything...am i doing something stupid?
<wols_> captjake: what videocard?
<humbolt> how can I send a mail to more than one recipient with evolution but in a way, that not everybody sees the complete list of addresses the mail was sent to?
<jUlieee^> ..../s irc.chat4fun.ath.cx   is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX...
<captjake> ati radeon HD 2400
<mzjilani> Hello, i have a SATA disk on an internal rack. How can i mount it without reboot my machine to recognize it ?
<wols_> !fglrx | captjake
<ubottu> captjake: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> captjake: we do not support ati.com drivers at all. if you want help with those, ask ati, not us
<wols_> mzjilani: sduo fdisk -l   are the partitions on that disk shown there?
<ckosloff> I just installed amule. However, I don see it in the applications list, how do I launch it?
<wols_> ckosloff: installed how?
<mzjilani> wols_, No, there is only the currents partitions.
<captjake> well im using GOS 3.O Gadgets
<wols_> mzjilani: then you must reboot
<Sir^Quicken> hello all can anyone help me?
<ckosloff> from the amule downloads section, opened file with the default Debi installer, got success message
<captjake> and new to linux all together
<wols_> captjake: GOS 3.0 gadgets is what?
<phillipedison189> Sir^Quicken: what's your problem?
<captjake> thinkinggos.com
<Sir^Quicken> I am running ubuntu linux 7.06 Through Emulated Linx VM aka Colinux Need 2 know some comands
<bazhang> captjake, that is ubuntu-based
<mzjilani> wols_, I know, but i want to get it recognized without reboot. It's a SATA disk, so, i think it can work.
<wols_> captjake: we only support real ubuntu
<captjake> its supposed to be a linux distro of ubuntu
<bazhang> captjake, that is not ubuntu
<S1lverl0rd> ckosloff: Try Alt-F2 and then amule.
<phillipedison189> Sir^Quicken: what do you want to do?
<S1lverl0rd> If that works, you can manually add an entry in the menu editor.
<Sir^Quicken> Its the Entire boot Iso of Ubuntu
<m_newton> How do I make a usb bootable.... more over... How do I get a iso to burn on a usb?
<bazhang> captjake, get the real thing: www.ubuntu.com and install google gadgets on it
<captjake> LOL wal-mart was selling computers with it on it
<wols_> Silversun: man menu
<Sir^Quicken> I want to try & run the Full Distro through the Command line
<wols_> captjake: then ask walmart, not us
<KiDFlaSh> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<KiDFlaSh> or?
<wols_> !cli | Sir^Quicken
<ubottu> Sir^Quicken: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<The_Compiler> I had a script before, you could simply do dmesg | paste and you got a nopaste-link, does anyone know where to get that?
<wols_> The_Compiler: install pastebinit
<bazhang> The_Compiler, try pastebinit
<Sir^Quicken> How can I install GUI of Ubuntu through the Ubuntuu 7.06 base command line
<ckosloff> tried alt + f2, could not find app
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<The_Compiler> Sir^Quicken: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<topyli> Sir^Quicken, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<logas> hi...i have a file which is in 8 bit ascii format(french characters)...gedit does'nt display it properly..french language support is installed...what should i do?
<KiDFlaSh> ifireball,  sudo apt-get install libflashsupport OR?
<topyli> heh
<KillingVector> Right. I think I'm in dependency hell with OpenGL.
<SNuxoll> logas: ASCII doesn't support french characters
<Sir^Quicken> ok I wil be right back then. (afk)
<shooters> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38268/
<Sir^Quicken> uuummm oh nvm :P
<wols_> !localeconf | logas  make sure ISO8859-15 is installed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localeconf
<logas> SNuxoll, it is 8 bit ascii
<dorito> hi guys, where do you change the default programs that files should be open with? like mp3's are being open by totem movie player and i wanna change that to audacious
<phillipedison189> KillingVector: elaborate plz
<Sir^Quicken> yeah how do I open another terminal with BitchX open?
<Sir^Quicken> 
<phillipedison189> right click, properties, open with
<phillipedison189> dorito: right click, properties, open with
<SNuxoll> logas: ASCII does not support french characters, some OS's (such as windows) will replace some ASCII characters with characters from your langugae to psuedo-support it, but ASCII itself only supports the English alphabet
<Sir^Quicken> garrett__: Oops
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: ctrl+alt+f2
<dorito> phillipedison189 I dont wanna do that everytime, is there anyway I could set audacious by default?
<KillingVector> When I ./configure wine, I get  "No OpenGL library found on this system." When I try to add libqt4-opengl-dev, I get "Depends: libqt4-dev but it is not going to be installed" When I try to install that, I get Depends: libpq-dev but it is not going to be installed. And when I try to install *that*, I get "Depends: libpq5 (=8.3.3-0ubuntu0.8.04) but 8.3.3-1~gutsy1 is to be installed"
<wols_> SNuxoll: ascii is 7bit, but he said he has a 8bit file which means it's ISO8859-15
<legend2440> ckosloff: try Alt+F2  click box Run in Terminal   type amule
<logas> SNuxoll, see http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/8lune07.txt
<phillipedison189> dorito: right click, properties, and then click the Open With tab and choose one for default
<SNuxoll> wols_: which means it's not ASCII then, and is likely UTF8
<phillipedison189> that will make it so it does it every time
<S1lverl0rd> KillingVector: FMI, why do you hand-compile wine? It's in the repo's.
<wols_> SNuxoll: 8bit is not utf8
<logas> wols_, no program called localeconf in my system...what package should i install?
<wols_> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<KillingVector> S1lverl0rd: Because when I try to do that, it fails because winbind won't start.
<jcarter>  soundray: found the Peter Cooper stuff. Working on it. Thanks.
<Sir^Quicken> Just curious, I always get error on Swap failing to load but consol works fine, will that effect desktop?
<ASrock> where can I find some cool system sounds for ubuntu?
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: yes. do you have a swap partition? (sudo fdisk -l)
<ckosloff> <legend2440>tried alt + f2, checked run in terminal, still not found
<Sir^Quicken> asrock any wave file can be run on ubuntu just look for wav/mp3 sounds
<craig> hey
<rybotsky> how do i become root
<rybotsky> ?
<dorito> phillipedison189 sorry but there is no 'by default' option it gives you a list with programs that you can use with that specific extention but it doesnt let you change the preference
<wols_> ckosloff: dpkg -L <packagename> |grep bin
<wols_> rybotsky: you can't. and you don't need to
<ASrock> Sir^Quicken: thanks
<letraceur> * join #ubuntu-pl
<legend2440> ckosloff: tou typed  amule in the top empty box?
<Sir^Quicken> rybot Login with username root password root or use sudo
<wols_> rybotsky: use sudo
<legend2440> ckosloff: you typed  amule in the top empty box?
<Nixk490> how do i show hidden files
<rybotsky> i put in su
<phillipedison189> dorito: if you choose the one you want it will make it the default
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: there is no root account in ubuntu. and please don't tell people how to do it in here
<ckosloff> <wols> do I run that in terminal?
<letraceur> CTRL + h to show hidden
<rybotsky> but when it asks me for my password it says authentication failed
<dorito> phillipedison189 nope :/ already tried
<wols_> rybotsky: use sudo. there is no root accound you can log into
<shooters> wols_: do you need more information?
<wols_> shooters: looks alright. I'd stop using gnome network manager and use wireless-tools instead, iwconfig, iwspy, etc
<Sir^Quicken> what did yo set ur password too? (dont tell me) I mean diud u set a password?
<logas> wols_, localeconf is missing from my repository
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: there is no root passwortd
<rybotsky> wols when i put in my password in terminal it says authenitcation failed
<phillipedison189> dorito: does it say "and other files of type blah blah blah"
<wols_> !locale | logas
<Nixk490> put its a windows hidden file from windows xp
<ubottu> logas: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Nixk490> pm me if you know
<shooters> wols_: iwlist doesn't return any networks either.
<Sir^Quicken> A new system the root pass is usually root or blank
<ckosloff> <legend2440> yes, of course typed that.
<wols_> shooters: any errors?
<shooters> wols_: "no scan results"
<logas> wols_, the site you point me to says "(Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy) "
<wols_> ckosloff: I gave you command to run. what did it output?
<prince_jammys> Sir^Quicken: in ubuntu, the root account is locked by default.
<RequinB4> Sir^Quicken: there is no root password
<RequinB4> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<phillipedison189> ASRock: try gnome-look.org for starters
<dorito> phillipedison189 yes, and theres a box below that says use a custom command and a list of programs
<shartke> that was creative..
<Sir^Quicken> really Ubuntu  I ran on other pc was not locked out but ok You have to use Sudo then
<Bodsda> hey, im getting a very weird result when i run    notify-send -t 5000 "Hi!"       (with the exclamation mark) can someone please test this for me and tell me the output? you need libnotify-bin installed
<wols_> logas: do you have a package installed name "locales"?
<phillipedison189> dorito: what does it say the file type is?
<dorito> phillipedison189 I choose audacious from that list and click open, close audacious double click on the mp3 again it still opens with totem
<logas> wols_, yes
<curtis> does anyone have the HP Pavilion dv6727ca?
<logas> wols_, its installed
<dorito> MP3 audio
<wols_> logas: try dpkg-reconfigure locales then. that's how you do it in debian...
<nogear> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wols_> anyone | curtis
<Sir^Quicken> Ubottu Use colinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about use colinux
<wols_> !anyone | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LSD|Ninja> curtis: no, but I'm sure if you were more specific someone may have a machine based on similar hardware
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: ubottu is a bot
<logas> wols_,ok..i'll do that... but wont that affect all settings?...i just want to view one file..
<Sir^Quicken> Its A linux VM on windows & You can install a desktop too
<wols_> logas: you can have many locales installed
<CochiseIRL> curtis, i had a hp dz6000 i think it was, what hardware has it
<wols_> curtis: ask your real question instead
<logas> wols_, all english and french ones
<dorito> phillipedison189 any clue?
<eltese> unop: Still there?
<wols_> logas: sure
<Sir^Quicken> curtis you looking for linux drivers for ur hp device? whats the model I take a look
<Sk8rdude> is it possible to make a startup script that pulls an image off a webserver and write it to the hdd?
<phillipedison189> dorito: well, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<curtis>  HP Pavilion dv6727ca
<dorito> 8.04
<wols_> Sk8rdude: man wget
<dorito> latest
<rybotsky> help
<Sk8rdude> thanks
<eltese> !help rybotsky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help rybotsky
<wols_> !ask > rybotsky
<ubottu> rybotsky, please see my private message
<rybotsky> login window properties keeps closing every time i open it
<rybotsky> why is this
<logas> wols_, the command outputs this,,http://pastebin.com/m65158b7f
<phillipedison189> dorito: there *should* be radio buttons along the side of the program list, are there?
<dorito> phillipedison189 8.04, Gnome 2.22.3
<ckosloff> <wols> ckosloff@BCC01:~$ dpkg -L <amule> |grep bin
<ckosloff> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<CochiseIRL> curtis, is it wifi giving you hassle
<G3N0> irc://irc.freenode.net/aircrack-ng
<wols_> logas: dunno how ubuntu configures what locales to install then sorry
<G3N0> /connect ﻿irc://irc.freenode.net/aircrack-ng
<dorito> phillipedison189 nope only a space below that says use a custom command
<wols_> ckosloff: man dpkg if you don't have a clue how to use it
<KiDFlaSh> how can i deinstall and reinstall the audiodrivers?
<curtis> CochiseIRL: private chat?
<rybotsky> login window properties keeps closing every time i open it
<wols_> G3N0: you already are on freenode. use /join <channel>
<rybotsky> can someon help me
<wols_> !sound | KiDFlaSh
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phillipedison189> dorito: are you sure you are in the properties window and the 'Open With" tab?
<wols_> !patience | rybotsky
<ubottu> rybotsky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<curtis> rybotsky: restart your computer and see if that does it
<CochiseIRL> curtis, if your thinking of buying it, check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6112
<rybotsky> k
<rybotsky> ill try that
<rybotsky> thnx
<shooters> wols_: Is it normal that ifconfig -a displays a "wmaster0" interface?
<Sir^Quicken> im looking now curtis
<dorito> phillipedison189 affirmative
<ckosloff> <wols> ckosloff@BCC01:~$ dpkg -L amule |grep bin
<ckosloff> Package `amule' is not installed.
<ckosloff> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ckosloff> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<FloodBot1> ckosloff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<curtis> thanks
<logas> wols_, can iconv help?
<wols_> logas: to convert the file, sure
<KiDFlaSh> ubottu,  == bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot?
<wols_> ckosloff: what DID you install then?
<wols_> ckosloff: and how?
<Nixk490> how do i see windows xp hidden files in ubuntu?
<Sir^Quicken> ]Curtis what driver you looking for for your Hp laptop?
<devil> ctrl h
<wols_> Nixk490: mounted via samba or ntfs?
<Nixk490> ntfs
<phillipedison189> dorito: well, it doesn't work that way on my installation... not sure what's happening
<wols_> Nixk490: then it's already visible. there are no hidden ones
<Sir^Quicken> OK hold on, you got name od device?
<ckosloff> <wols> I went to amule.org then to downloads and opened latest file for Hardy in default Deb installer, then installed package
<Nixk490> ok
<wols_> ckosloff: and what is the name of that package exactly?
<Nixk490> im trying to edit the windows registry
<Bodsda> hey, im getting a very weird result when i run    notify-send -t 5000 "Hi!"       (with the exclamation mark) can someone please test this for me and tell me the output? you need libnotify-bin installed
<devil> amule lol
<wols_> Nixk490: why?
<devil> people still use that
<Nixk490> to byepass the setup
<curtis> does anyone have the HP Pavilion dv6727ca?
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: are you getting 'event not found'?
<wols_> !hcl | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Nixk490> \i dont have the cd key
<ikonia> delta94
<devil> I have a pavilion dv4000
<wols_> curtis: doN't ask anyone questions please
<dorito> phillipedison189 I think I fixed it from system> preferences> preferred applications
<ikonia> apple21
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<jpds> ikonia: ...
<wols_> !warez | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> sorry, was putting into a spread sheet
<ikonia> wrong window
<Nixk490> i bought it
<Nixk490> i lost the box
<wols_> Nixk490: then you have the key. please stop
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, no, it prints some file path to a python related img then gives me a '>' prompt
<Nixk490> i didnt think i needed it lol
<wols_> !pm | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Nixk490> well how would i get my key back?
<KiDFlaSh> bot
<devil> just download xp
<KiDFlaSh> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols_> Nixk490: ask microsoft
<KiDFlaSh> !cant regulate sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shartke> !Wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eltese> Anyone who can help me with installing NVIDIA drivers downloaded from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<Sir^Quicken> Actually goto isohunt.com Downlaod Xp Sp3 Its fully fixed & keyless I using it right now Itss bad ass
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, no, it prints some file path to a python related img then gives me a '>' prompt
<jikanter> is it possible to upgrade linux-libc-dev without rebooting the kernel?
<Nixk490> wols_: i did they said id have to buy another copy >.<
<d0wn> is there any process accounting software installed on ubuntu by default?
<RequinB4> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bodsda> sorry prince_jammys wrong message
<Bodsda> hey, im getting a very weird result when i run    notify-send -t 5000 "Hi!"       (with the exclamation mark) can someone please test this for me and tell me the output? you need libnotify-bin installed
<wols_> Nixk490: they know about that stuff. we don't
<devil> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<KiDFlaSh> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ckosloff> <wols> amule-common_2.2.2-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<curtis>  !pm | wols
<ubottu> wols: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<curtis>  !pm | wols
<Bodsda> curtis, stop abusing the bot please
<curtis> Bodsda
<Khisanth> Bodsda: change the "" to '', it's a shell quoting issue
<curtis> Bodsha: he keeps pming me with inaproperate comments
<legend2440> ckosloff: open a terminal and type     usr/local/bin/amule
<wols_> ikonia: can you please tell curtis to stop spamming myself in private messages?
 * Sir^Quicken slaps curtis around with my linux Penguin
<Bodsda> Khisanth, that is weird, thanks though
<bazhang> curtis, please stop
<ckosloff> <wols> output is: ckosloff@BCC01:~$ dpkg -L amule-common_2.2.2-1~getdeb1_all.deb |grep bin
<ckosloff> Package `amule-common_2.2.2-1~getdeb1_all.deb' is not installed.
<ckosloff> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ckosloff> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Nixk490> well is it even possible to view windows registry from ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> ckosloff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> ikonia: I did not PM him at all while he PMed me unasked and called me a few things which are against !language
<prince_jammys> ikonia: did the same with me, earlier.
<devil> why do people still use slow amule ?
<ikonia> prince_jammys: ok
<Bodsda> curtis, then sort it out with him or go to #ubuntu-ops  please dont cause un-necessary traffic in the channel
<Khisanth> Bodsda: it's actually pretty useful :)
<KRF> devil, because you can get aged stuff with it
<ckosloff> <devil> what do you suggest instead of amule?
<devil> try gtk-gnutella
<Bodsda> Khisanth, what is?
<eltese> !pastebin eltese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin eltese
<wols_> devil: do you have a ubuntu related support question? if not please be quiet or go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<devil> compile it
<eltese> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nixk490> floodbot1: activate
<d0wn> Is there any software on Ubuntu that will allow me to do this, or that I could download to do this? http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/11/01/log-user-activity-with-process-accounting/
<Khisanth> Bodsda: like if you did a "ls <some looooooong>" pattern you could just do !ls instead of pressing up or retyping
<KiDFlaSh> !kde
<devil> wols who are you ?
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<KiDFlaSh> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<wols_> !ot > devil
<ubottu> devil, please see my private message
<bazhang> devil this is not the chat channel
<Sir^Quicken> This will be funny running desktop on a small Nt console :P
<bazhang> devil, please take chat elsewhere.
<KiDFlaSh> !hacks
<devil> just helping out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacks
<KiDFlaSh> löl
<Bodsda> Khisanth, yes but the command it runs when i do   foo 'blah!'  is not the previous command, its one from weeks ago
<Nixk490> poop on a steek
<RequinB4> !o4o
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, /msg ubottu for fun in private if you wish
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<logas> wols_, i set my LOCALE to fr_FR..but the file is still displayed incorrectly in vi
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: it's called history expansion. you can disable it by putting 'set +o histexpand' in your .bashrc
<wols_> logas: utf8? how did you set your locale?
<Bodsda> ok cheers prince_jammys
<regeya> devil, were you directing that bit about gtk-gnutella AT someone asking a question?  and guys, again, do you have a specific list of ontopic and offtopic things?  heck, according to some here in the u.s., using linux is a questionably legal activity.
<logas> wols_, export LOCALE=fr_FR.utf-8
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: it uses the exclamation point character. i have it disabled
<Khisanth> Bodsda: previous command is !! :)
<logas> wols_, sorry.. UTF-8
<wols_> regeya: if you have a problem running ubuntu we help. we don't chat here about non ubuntu related things
<eltese> After Ive killed X and started the installer using "sudo sh Desktop/NVIDIA etc" I get an error saying I need some library or something like that and that my kernel is unsupported.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/38272/ <- for more detailed info
<bazhang> regeya, this is ubuntu support; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ckosloff> I believe devil was answering my question with gnutella
<wols_> regeya: laughing at the choice of software a user want's to use in inappropriate
<logas> wols_, now locale prints this http://pastebin.com/m7e82ab77
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please ake sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<devil> yes
<devil> amule is slow you should try gtk-gnutella
<wols_> logas: UTF8 is not 8bit ascii. only ISO-8859-15 is
<G3N0> how do i play mp3's on linux -.-
<devil> you can't use the one from ubuntu
<regeya> bazhang, wols_: I asked devil that, as well as a channel-related question, and I've gotten no definitive answers as yet.  sorry for butting in but every once in a while those of you with admin privs get, to put it tactfully as I can, a bit power mad.
<wols_> devil: that is not a substitude for amule since it doesn't use the same p2p network
<devil> you have to download the latest version and compile
<RequinB4> G3N0 - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras
<wols_> regeya: I am no admin
<Sir^Quicken> Use Sudo Apt-get then
<regeya> wols_: you can ignore that part then.
<devil> but wols it is faster and better trust
<bazhang> regeya, this is not the place to discuss that
<G3N0> RequinB4: that installs java and a lot of other stuff too huh?
<wols_> devil: irrelevant. someone who can't install a .deb and find it on his system is not capable of compiling his own software. and neither should he have to
<logas> wols_, how do i install that locale?...locales-all is not present in hardy :(
<devil> I see
<RequinB4> G3N0: yeah
<devil> lol
<RequinB4> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shiloh7> wols_, tyvm again for the help
<regeya> wols_: and may I point out that we all need to take this elsewhere if we're going to continue...devil, hey, offtopic is whatever is deemed offtopic...nevermind that the default ubuntu install ships with one of the best bittorrent clients out there, filesharing is offtopic except when it is.
<G3N0> RequinB4: sweet thanks
<wols_> bazhang: how to add a locale in ubuntu? seems the !locale factoid is out of date?
<regeya> isn't that is
<meermanr> Where should I look for help configuring my (working) network interfaces?
<wols_> meermanr: depends on the interface type
<meermanr> wols_: Standard ethernet
<bazhang> wols_, thought it was in language support
<Lunks> How to use a patch file?
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<wols_> bazhang: please tell logas how to get iso-8859-15 to display a 8bit french file correctly in vim
<Sir^Quicken> out of date? try apt-get update
<KRF> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<shiloh7> wols_, i am amazed, less than 45 mins and everything is set up, added and cfg'ed the way i like, again, ty for the help :)
<Ayabara> something is blocking my sound. how can I check which apps are using it?
<wols_> Lunks: depends a bit on how the patch was made. usually patch < patchfile
<bazhang> logas, which file
<KRF> Lunks ^ (in general patch -p0 <patchfile>)
<logas> bazhang,  see http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/8lune07.txt
<logas> bazhang, its the french original of "From the Earth to the Moon"
<KiDFlaSh> !hacks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacks
<meermanr> Can I configure my network to use DHCP to get all settings EXCEPT the IP address (which I want to be fixed)? Still need it to get DNS servers etc...
<bazhang> logas, hang on checking
<Lunks> KRF: It looks like it just hangs on the command-line
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, please /msg ubottu as I asked earlier
<Lunks> I don't get back the prompt nor anything, as it stopped
<wols_> meermanr: check dhclient.conf maybe
<KRF> Lunks, yeah. you need a "<", use wols_ proposal
<KiDFlaSh> ok
<KiDFlaSh> i dont read it
<KiDFlaSh> before
<wols_> meermanr: sounds icky. frm IP most other stuff derives directly and indirectly except DNS
<meermanr> wols_: Just been through that and a few other man-pages. Seems you can specify everything but what I want
<wols_> meermanr: cause dhcp is explictly for getting an IP :)
<wols_> meermanr: how about configuring the DHCP server to always give this client the same IP?
<meermanr> wols_: Yeah, I know :s
<wols_> any decent dhcpd can do this
<meermanr> Apparently that's not an option, according to our resident "admin" (just a home network)
<KRF> my poor router doesnt support that, either
 * KRF is sad
<logas> bazhang, the only useful thing google shows is http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-07/msg01985.html
<ckosloff> <legend2440> ckosloff@BCC01:~$  usr/local/bin/amule
<ckosloff> bash: usr/local/bin/amule: No such file or directory
<meermanr> wols_: OK, so how about this: How can I configure my DNS stuff manually - /etc/resolv.conf seems to get overridden, even though network-manager is set to manual.
<wols_> meermanr: ok. dirty method: write a post-up script for /etc/network/interfaces and set there the IP manually. and tell your admin he's a moron :P
<wols_> meermanr: do not use network manager
<meermanr> wols_: Hrm, that sounds workable :) And I'm way ahead of you on the "he's a moron".
<bazhang> logas, not showing up correctly in English either
<meermanr> wols_: I've been learning that the hard way.
<wols_> ckosloff: again, HOW did you install amule? what command exactly?
<logas> bazhang, man iso-8859-15 has useful info..but does'nt tell me how to install it
<logas> i'll try in ubuntu-fr
<ckosloff> <wols> only graphical interface, no commands
<wols_> logas: cat /etc/locale*
<RequinB4> chksloff: its /usr/local/bin/amule not usr/local/bin/amule
<wols_> logas: rather: ls /etc/locale*
<Sir^Quicken> Question, You think I could Make a boot.ini change 2 Allow me 2 use colinux to load a
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: no
<Gumby> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ckosloff> <wols> I am willing to start over, how should I install it?
<unop> logas, to install or reconfigure locales.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wols_> ckosloff: I dunno what you can get from amule.org
<silverblade> Im trying to do apt-get build-dep wine on Gutsy, and i get
<logas> wols http://pastebin.com/m298ebb24
<silverblade> "build-dependencies for wine could not be satisfied"
<unop> silverblade, have you got all the ubuntu repos enabled?
<ckosloff> <RequinB4> ckosloff@BCC01:~$ /usr/local/bin/amule
<ckosloff> bash: /usr/local/bin/amule: No such file or directory
<wols_> logas: no locale.gen in /etc?
<logas> unop, that just shows "generating locales...."
<Sir^Quicken> sorry got lagged
<silverblade> unop: think so...
<unop> ckosloff, just type.  amule
<silverblade> yeah all apart from backports.
<wols_> silverblade: full output please
<logas> wols_, no
<wols_> unop: he already did that
<RequinB4> ckosloff: sudo apt-get install amule
<wols_> logas: too bad
<wols_> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~svn20080218-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1678 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<silverblade> wols_: full output of what?
<wols_> silverblade: the command that errored
<Sir^Quicken> My question is is possible 2 run colinux As a second boot optiopn in the boot.ini? Does anyone know?
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<silverblade> that was pretty much it but ok one second
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: I just told you. and this is no Ubuntu support question either even
<unop> Sir^Quicken, not really an ubuntu issue
<silverblade> unop / wols_ : http://rafb.net/p/2CWhsO17.html
<Andrei> someone wants play Wormux? xD
<wols_> silverblade: apt-cache policy wine
<Sir^Quicken> running ubuntu as a secondondary boot not a ubuntu question how? I need 2 know if ubuntu would load or not if I edit the boot.ini & run the nessisary batch file 2 load it
<vnix> someone can recommend tools to open rar?
<logas> unop, any ideas?
<logas> vnix, unrar
<G3N0> why doesn't flash work too good with ubuntu in firefox?
<RequinB4> !flash
<unop> logas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales  perhaps
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CheesyWeasel> i have an issue with evolution. i opened an email and instead of pictures, i get a bunch of white squares with little thumbnails of a photograph.
<rybotsky> can someone please help me
<ckosloff> typed sudo apt-get install amule
<ckosloff>  and got error message about package having unmet dependencies and other errors. Bug report should be filed. It is possible to install an older version from a software channel, how do I do that?
<RequinB4> G3N0 - Because adobe isn't nice
<m_newton> How do I make a usb bootable.... more over... How do I get a iso to burn on a usb?
<rybotsky> my login window manager closes everytime i open it?
<G3N0> D:
<zelrikriando> G3N0, I agree it sucks
<logas> unop, same output
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: it's a colinux question and I already answered it long ago. please stop being offtopic
<RequinB4> G3NO -- what is the problem? no sound? or just crashing
<G3N0> am i better off porting firefox to wine?
<G3N0> just like
<vnix> unrar?
<G3N0> cant click on stuff and sometimes doesnt even load
<vnix> is it a name?
<Sir^Quicken> Wols_ I also told you I was lagged & did not see awnser!
<wols_> !errors > ckosloff
<zelrikriando> G3N0, you have to complain to Firefox/ubuntu/adobe... All 3 at once :p
<ubottu> ckosloff, please see my private message
<unop> logas, sudo aptitude install util-linux-locales locales   # and try that again.
<G3N0> D:
<Qster> was wondering if its possible to keep mounted directories off the desktop
<deserteagle_> please help
<rybotsky> help  my login window manager closes everytime i open it?
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: that makes it still offtopic. ask colinux people, not us
<deserteagle_> usb wifi linksys keeps dropping me
<CheesyWeasel> k. i was able to load the images using view, load images. is there a way to do this automatically?
<Sir^Quicken> I am downloadign desktop & also chatting on a VM off of Xp Sp3
<deserteagle_> it connects, but every so often i have to unplug and plug it back in
<unop> Qster, open up the gconf-editor and search for desktop or volumes
<Sir^Quicken> YOU said u Awnsered me WHY dont u repeat awnser Wols_
<Andrei> PS3 or Wii or XBOX360? =P
<silverblade> wols_: http://rafb.net/p/qLTZEe37.html
<logas> unop, bazhang wols_ thanks for your help..i selected "read online" in firefox, and somehow the characters are displayed correctly
<bazhang> Sir^Quicken, what is the issue
<rybotsky> help  my login window manager closes everytime i open it?
<logas> unop, bazhang wols_ http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/readfile?fk_files=37020
<bazhang> logas, nice :)
<Qster> thanks unop
<Sir^Quicken> just need 2 know what Lows_ said While I was lagged, I am running colinux because I cannot do duel boot between Xp & Linux
<zerubuntu> Is there someone who can help me with my Ubuntu 8.04 issue?
<bazhang> Sir^Quicken, this is ubuntu support not colinux
<rambo3> !last Lows_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last lows_
<ckosloff> !pastebin ckosloff@BCC01:~$ sudo apt-get install amule
<ckosloff> [sudo] password for ckosloff:
<ckosloff> Reading package lists... Done
<ckosloff> Building dependency tree
<ckosloff> Reading state information... Done
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> ckosloff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckosloff> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: you cannot do it. end of story. not with colinux at least
<unop> ckosloff, use the !pastebin
<rybotsky> can someon help me with my issue
<bazhang> !ot | Sir^Quicken
<ubottu> Sir^Quicken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sir^Quicken> What I need to know is Could I possibly Use Colinux off the boot ini & just select iit in the menu as a VmLinux, I am installing Desktop for Ubuntu Now
<unop> zerubuntu, ask your question to the channel.
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: for the third time since you don't read much: NO
<Sir^Quicken> THJIS IS UBUNTU!
<bazhang> Sir^Quicken, dont ask here about colinux
<RequinB4> !ask | rybotsky
<ubottu> rybotsky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rybotsky>  my login window manager closes everytime i open it?
<rybotsky> what do i do to change this
<wols_> Sir^Quicken: your colinux kernel is NOT ubuntu, no matter how loud you scream
<silverblade> This is spartaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<wols_> rybotsky: open it how?
<cowbud> SiliconViper: hahaa
<Dreadful> :(
<Sir^Quicken> colinux Is Ubuntu, Same Boot file same swap runs same way, just a diffrent way 2 laod it
<rybotsky> system-preferences-login window
<rybotsky> sorry
<m_newton> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wols_> rybotsky: check ~/.xsession-errors
<rybotsky> system -administrators-login window
<rybotsky> how do i do that
<wols_> by opening that file
<ckosloff> how do I install amule from a software channel?
<unop> ckosloff, paste your output to the !pastebin
<unop> !pastebin | ckosloff
<ubottu> ckosloff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reformer81> ckosloff: Software channel?
<plouffe> How can I instruct Gnome to start certain programs at startup?
<plouffe> Gnome or Ubuntu in general.
<bazhang> plouffe, session startup
<RequinB4> plouffe: at login or startup?
<Reformer81> plouffe: System > Preferences > Sessions
<plouffe> thx
<gps23> hi
<RequinB4> plouffe: system - prefs sessions for at login
<rybotsky> wols_ i dont know how
<curtis_> back
<vnix> what software I need to use to unpack rar? thanks
<plouffe> thanks everyone
<Reformer81> vnix: You need rar
<wols_> vnix: unrar. as you've already been told
<gps23> vnix, unrar
<ckosloff> <Reformer81> that is what my system says when installing amule from their website, that there is an older version in the software channel.
 * unop wonders why people aren't paying much attention in here today
<zerubuntu> I am attempting to install drivers for ATI Radeon x1650 512mb AGP version on a Asus A7V600-X and I am following the instructions I found at this site: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide but no matter if I use Method 1 or Method 2,  As soon as I get to the step where it says to, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", Gedit tells me "No protocol specified, type gedit --help for help". When that happens, then nothin
<zerubuntu> g on Ubuntu works anymore, I cannot shut down, restart, open any application. The most it does is that the task bar pops up below and idles for a couple seconds like its
<zerubuntu> loading but it doesn't.
<curtis_> anyone selling a laptop?
<bazhang> curtis_, that is offtopic here
<Reformer81> ckosloff: You can install it with Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs... or sudo apt-get install amule
<wols_> !fglrx | zerubuntu
<gps23> i want to shutdown my system at a specified time, i edited root's crontab and added a line to 'halt' the machine, but its not working
<ubottu> zerubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<curtis_> bazhang: where would that me on topic?
<Przyczyna> hello
<twister> hello
<unop> gps23, use /etc/crontab instead of root's crontab
<Reformer81> curtis_: Uhm... try eBay?
<bazhang> curtis perhaps ebay
<Reformer81> :) nice, bazhang
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, after some configurations on my compiz all menus are slow. How can I revert that ?
<Przyczyna> is any option tu run ubuntu_server installer in failsafe mode (text-only)?
<curtis_> Reformer81: how are HP laptops with ubuntu?
<Reformer81> jaysonsantos: Change your configuration back to what it used to be.
<Sir^Quicken> NO technical Clue Is U Wols_ Ignorance is not an exscuse. I can run this Version Of Ubunto Fully Or by VM Its A option All Distro's have because its A basic Boot FIle Or Kernal. READ your fucking manual & learn
<wols_> !hcl | curtis_
<ubottu> curtis_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Reformer81> Reformer81: I have no idea.
<gps23> unop, thanks, can u please point me to somewhere which tells me 'why?'
<Sir^Quicken> Ass 9
<ckosloff> <Reformer81>Add/Remove does not work for amule, will try Synaptic and be back later.
<jaysonsantos> Reformer81> I have made that, and that don't work
<wols_> now he will try to insult me in /msg again *sigh*
<unop> gps23, well, /etc/crontab is run by root anyway, doesn't make sense for root to have another crontab
<eltese> Hi! I downloaded the latest driver for NVIDIA from www.nvidia.com however when I try to install it I get the following error msg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/38272/
<wols_> eltese: lnot supported here. use the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<gps23> unop, just for checking, i added a line to 'mkdir /root/123' in crontab, and after the right time, the folder was created
<Reformer81> eltese: You need to install "build-essential" first.
<eltese> Reformer81: Ok. How do I do that?
<Przyczyna> how i can install ubuntu_server with very old (PCI) vga card?
<wols_> eltese: note how nvidia.com drivers will break your ubuntu
<Reformer81> eltese: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wols_> Przyczyna: nothing special needed
<Przyczyna> noo
<Przyczyna> i try whole day
<unop> gps23, not sure then .. you could try logging your halt command.  halt >/tmp/halt.log 2>&1
<wols_> !errors | Przyczyna
<ubottu> Przyczyna: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<eltese> wols_: OK... I dont want that :p What are the ubuntu nvidia drivers? And how do I access them=
<wols_> Przyczyna: ubuntu server uses text mode only 80x25, 16 colors
<mark-china> hi...
<gps23> unop, thats good idea, thanks
<wols_> !nvidia | eltese
<ubottu> eltese: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eltese> Reformer81: Ok, ty. Dont wanna break my ubuntu though :p
<Reformer81> eltese: They can be installed through Restricted Drivers Manager
<wols_> eltese: what nvidia card?
<unop> gps23, though i would still recommend using /etc/crontab
<mark-china> wer weiss wie etc/hosts bei einem v-server im netz einzustellen ist?
<wols_> !de | mark-china
<ubottu> mark-china: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Przyczyna> blanc screen / some colors / green, blue, whatever lines
<gps23> unop, i will follow that, but just wanted to check why one command is working and other isn't
<mark-china> ok, try it in english...
<wols_> Przyczyna: when does this happen exactly? what is the last thing you see that looks normal?
<curtis_> making beer run
<curtis_> brb
<Gillpy> How do I determine the amount in bytes of a stdout ?
<ASrock> Has anyone gotten an ATI Radeon HD 3850 running good in Ubuntu?
<mark-china> who know how to config. /etc/hosts/ for virtual servers in the i-net?
<wols_> !anyone | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Przyczyna> after i choice something in bootloader..
<Przyczyna> i try esc and quit to text mode
<unop> gps23, perhaps, you might need to set the PATH variable appropriately in the crontab .. specifically to include /sbin/
<eltese> wols_: Nvidia 8800
<Wolf23> hello
<Przyczyna> and nothing
<webfarmer> does anyone know how to setup navicat?
<wols_> Przyczyna: does it swtich to framebuffer mode (a grpahics mode of sorts?)
<gps23> unop, reason: '/bin/sh: halt: not found'
<ASrock> wtf wols
<gps23> unop, you are right
<webfarmer> sorry does anyone know a serial key for navicat :)
<unop> gps23, yea, see my last post.
<Przyczyna> i look for it
<webfarmer> or a free mysql IDE?
<vnix> ya I know but how bout the software name so I can just search it ^^ Thanks
<Wolf23> can anyone help me plz, on windows i can watch tv on internet explorer, but how could i watch it from ubuntu?
<gps23> unop, yes, its using user's PATH but halt is in sbin
<unop> Gillpy, please elaborate
<underandy> On my server I got vsftpd and ssh, when I connect to my ftp true filezilla i write sftp, isnt that ssh?
<unop> gps23, at the beginning of the crontab, this should do.   PATH=$PATH:/sbin
<soundray> Wolf23: the default web browser on Ubuntu is firefox. You may want to run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' to install flash, which many video sites require
<gps23> unop, got it, thanks
<mark-china> who know how to config. /etc/hosts/ for virtual servers in the i-net?
<prince_jammys> or you could specify the full path of the command in the crontab line,
<soundray> Wolf23: after that, firefox will handle flash plugins
<soundray> Wolf23: I mean content (not plugins)
<Gillpy> unop: something I can put in a command which returns the number of bytes passing through a pipe,
<hellues> hey
<yurimxpxman> I just accidentally overwrited a file with mv. See here <http://pastebin.com/m379aa026>. Is there any way to get this back?
<hellues> i have a problem with ndiswrapper
<zerubuntu> how come when i tried the instructions at this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, on the second step I got this error: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<hellues> when i installed ndiswrapper package
<wols_> yurimxpxman: yes, retore a backup
<hellues> and module ndiswrapper
<hellues> i took this mistake
<underandy> On my server I got vsftpd and ssh, when I connect to my ftp true filezilla i write sftp, isnt that ssh?
<Przyczyna> only cursor blinking
<hellues> error inserting ndiswrapper /lib/modules.../ndiswrapper.ko invalid argument
<Przyczyna> in fb=false
<yurimxpxman> wols_: pft. Only possible backup would be someone's cache
<hellues> what is the reason of that
<hellues> my ubuntu is 6.06
<Gillpy> unop: for example I might type   cat * | command    and the number of bytes of the concatenation of all files in . is printed
<qr> underandy: yes, sftp transfers files over ssh.
<prince_jammys> Gillpy: wc -c
<wols_> hellues: I'd upgrade to 8.04 LTS
<mrzither> zerubuntu: did you use sudo before the command?
<ckosloff> just wanted to let you know that I finally installed amule using the graphical interface. Had to use the other file (there are two). Used amule instead of amule-common. Thanks.
<hellues> i cannot upgrade
<devius> this  command  gksudo displayconfig-gtk  ruins by display configuration y
<underandy> qr: any way to disable sftp? so I can use my vsftpd (ftps) instead
<babo> if i boot up a windowsXP system with Ubuntu live, I'll be able to access the files right ?
<Wolf23> soundray:  yes i have installed the flash plugin, but on windows i ca wathc the tv by ie, now on ubuntu i have firefox installed with the flash plugin, and maybe still something to play the tv on firefox as on windows
<wols_> babo: yes
<hellues> because i have no connecyion
<hellues> connection*
<qr> underandy: you don't need to disable it, you just need to connect using a regular ftp connection to get the ftp server.
<gps23> unop, need to do some refinement, interpolation of $PATH is not being done in PATH=$PATH:/sbin, i added "echo $PATH > /tmp/halt.log 2>&1' in crontab to check and i got $PATH:/sbin as such
<wols_> hellues: order a CD then
<zerubuntu> Yeah I did mrzither, I copied and pasted the text from the site.
<devius> wols_: this  command  gksudo displayconfig-gtk  ruins by display configuration y
<plouffe> Another question: How can I control what program gets started when I connect my iPod?
<wols_> devius: and you tell me this why?
<devius> wols_: this  command  gksudo displayconfig-gtk  ruins my display configuration y
<Gillpy> prince_jammys: thanks
<hellues> can i upgrade my system from cd
<unop> gps23, hmm strange .. well, better be specific then.
<hellues> ?
<wols_> hellues: yes
<hellues> how
<prince_jammys> gps23: you can't use variable expansions like that in the crontab.
<devius> wols_: i need help fixing my graphics again
<wols_> hellues: by adding said cd to your sources.list. e.g. apt-cdrom
<mrzither> zerubuntu: huh.
<soundray> Wolf23: I'm not exactly sure what you mean. You can watch video content on websites with your setup. If you want to receive TV with your computer, you need a receiver card and an aerial or satellite dish
<prince_jammys> gps23: simply write the command as /sbin/halt
<wols_> devius: what card?
<devius> wols_: intel
<hellues> how can i do that i am newbie
<gps23> prince_jammys, but i am using DISPLAY=:0 in user's crontab
<prince_jammys> gps23: that's not a variable expansion
<zerubuntu> the site instructions, I copied them from the site and sudo is at the beginning of each step.
<wols_> devius: dpdkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. restart X. if it doesn't work pastebin the Xorg log then
<gps23> prince_jammys, oh, yes
<hellues> #deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux LennyBeta2 _Lenny_ - Official Beta i386 NETINST Bi$
<hellues> it is for debian
<underandy> qr: how to?
<gps23> prince_jammys, unop thanks
<hellues> what is ubuntu version
<hellues> of this line
<prince_jammys> gps23: man 5 crontab for details on that. just invoke your command as '/sbin/halt'
<qr> underandy: when you connect to your machine using filezilla use regular ftp instead of sftp.
<gps23> prince_jammys, alright
<Wolf23> soundray:  no i mean i want a website and there is a television live cannot open , i am using ubuntu
<underandy> qr: that doesent work :///
<qr> underandy: then your ftp server is not configured correctly.
<underandy> qr: wierd
<soundray> Wolf23: is it Silverlight content?
<Kars> Question: Does Thunderbird have a plonk file or kill file? The filters don't seem to apply to usenet posts.
<Glady> someone can tell me why I cant access to a site with opera
<theclaw> in my homedirectory, folders called "Public", "Videos", "Pictures", and so on get re-created although I deleted them, why?
<Glady> it says I must accept cookies
<Glady> but it does
<Wolf23> soundray:  i dont know
<Wolf23> soundray:  how can i tell you?
<zerubuntu> how come when I type in sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko, i get error insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<wols_> Glady: then accept them
<wols_> zerubuntu: never ever use insmod. use modprobe
<Glady> I do
<Error4o4> after installation, when booting, Grub says:  "Error21: Selected disk does not exist"...   Ubuntu and Grub are installed on hd3,0    any idea??
<zerubuntu> kk ty
<Glady> it is checked in my tools
<wols_> eirik_: hd3.0 does not exist
<Glady> but the site says I dont
<hellues> wols_,  i have ubuntu 8.04 cd and i want to upgrade my system
<wols_> hellues: apt-cdrom
<soundray> Wolf23: some sites distribute video in Silverlight format, and you can't watch this with firefox. Is there a yellow bar at the top of the browser window, saying 'this page requires a plugin' or similar?
<wols_> !Info apt-cdrom
<devius> wols_: wan't successful     http://pastebin.com/d4e02d24c
<ubottu> Package apt-cdrom does not exist in hardy
<hellues> apt-cdrom hen
<wols_> damn. the you need to do it manually. man sources.lsit
<wols_> damn. the you need to do it manually. man sources.list
<hellues> how is it
<hellues> i dont know that
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Error4o4 see if this helps, you'll need to reinstall grub.
<ubottu> Error4o4 see if this helps, you'll need to reinstall grub.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> devius: that is not what I asked
 * Reformer81 hates NBC/MSN for locking me out of the Olympic videos...
<hellues> i can add that to source list to recieve files from cd
<Tux2K81> I accidently deleted a file using netbeans , can I restore it?
<Wolf23> soundray:  thats right it shows on windows a yellow color line, and how can i did it on firefox?
<wols_> devius: and this certainly doesn't look like a default xorg.conf
<devius> wols_: you want the default k jus a sec
<zerubuntu> how come when i type in sudo modprobe /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko i get FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.24_19_generic/volatile/fglrx.ko not found.
<soundray> Wolf23: is there a yellow bar at the top of the firefox window, saying 'this page requires a plugin' or similar?
<unop> Error4o4, numbering starts from 0 with regards to grub.  so you might need hd2,0 if you are wanting the first partition on the third physical disk.
<devius> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d3fc61304
<unop> zerubuntu, just do.  sudo modprobe fglrx
<d0wn> Has anyone in here successfully installed sshdfilter on ubuntu hardy desktop?
<wols_> devius: no I don't. I want the log. and this is the same xorg.conf again!
<unop> zerubuntu, you might need.  sudo depmod -a  # just prior to that
<Wolf23> soundray:  on windows yes, but on firefox no
<wols_> !anyone < d0wn
<Tux2K81> is it possible to restore deleted files?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone < d0wn
<wols_> !anyone  d0wn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone  d0wn
<mom_> Hi I have a newer computer and I have an old linux computer upstairs on the network and I want to copy those files to this one over the network what do i need to do?
<wols_> Tux2K81: not really. not on a journalled drive
<devius> wols_: whats the name of the file again plz
<hellues> what is the cd-rom line on sources.list
<qr> mom_: tar up the files you want to transfer and use ftp to transfer the tarball.
<Reformer81> mom_: You need to start by setting up your new computer to access that network.
<Reformer81> mom_: Then it should just be a matter of copying from one to the other.
<RequinB4> hellues: you can just uncheck it in system-admin-software sources
<d0wn> wols_, I'm trying to look for help, not a smartass.
<unop> hellues, just type.  sudo apt-cdrom  # at a terminal if you want to add another CD-Rom as a repo.
<hellues> what is system-admin-software-sources
<bazhang> d0wn, please dont use that language here
<soundray> d0wn: this kind of behaviour doesn't get you any help
<Error4o4> ubottu, IndyGunFreak: ok i 'll check that out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hellues> unop,
<RequinB4> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MXIIA> aproximately how many kilowatts doe subuntu use?
<hellues> i guess 6.06 doesnt have apt-cdrom
<devius> wols_: whats the name of the file again plz
<Error4o4> unop: its the first partition on the 4th physical disk
<hellues> <wols_> !Info apt-cdrom
<hellues> <devius> wols_: wan't succe
<qr> MXIIA: um, what?
<wols_> Error4o4: do you have 4 actual disks in your PC?
<hellues> <wols_> damn. the you need to do it manually. man sources.lsit
<unop> hellues, hmm
<Reformer81> bazhang, soundray: Well, he's kind of right.  Using the term "anyone" is kind of a reflex and shouldn't block someone from getting answers.
<Error4o4> wols_: yes
<devius> hellues: whats dat supposed to mean
<soundray> MXIIA: 0.01 kW on mine
<bazhang> Reformer81, the problem is the language/attitude
<qr> MXIIA: power consumption depends on your hardware.
<wols_> Reformer81: OT again. and all anyone questions simply waste time. and spam the channel
<mom_> Reformer81, i cannot see the network in network places
<MXIIA> but, in general it is less than Windows uses right?
<Reformer81> bazhang: No, I know that now... but wols_ was trying to use the !anyone bot response on him :P
<hellues> devedse,
<soundray> MXIIA: no
<bazhang> Reformer81, lets drop it please
<qr> MXIIA: in general power consumption has very little to do with your OS
<devius> wols_: hey man what is the name of the file again
<Reformer81> Alright, I'm done... just trying to lend a voice to theunderdog here :)
<Faust-C> http://pastebin.com/m6371db0d : i cant seem to get conspire to compile
<hellues> i just upgrade my system from 6.06 to 8.04 by using 8.04 cd
<qr> MXIIA: stress on the _very_ little
<alexjones> anyone know the easiest way to get ubuntu to redetect all partitions and generate the appropriate grub setup?
<Reformer81> alexjones: Reinstalling grub
<LogicalDash> Alltray isn't putting any icons in my notification area. Help?
<H__> My auto-mount of CF-cards stopped working, attaching a CF-card still generates the expected kernel logs in /var/log/messages, but /media is unchanged. What should I look for ?
<ikonia> Reformer81: that won't generate the correct grub config
<alexjones> reform:  apt-get remove grub; apt-get install grub?
<MXIIA> Ok, I read an article saying ubuntu took up less energy than windows... wanted to see if it was true
<Reformer81> alexjones: That's the ONLY way I know of... and it's not incredibly easy.
<mom_> shouldnt i be able to see the other computers on my local network in network places?
<wols_> alexjones: purging not just removing
<soundray> MXIIA: both operating systems offer roughly equivalent power saving features nowadays
<jhattara> does someone have experience on dvd authoring with linux ? i was just trying to find a software that could do the job as well as the GUI for dvdauthor in Windows
<zerubuntu> unop: I tried both sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe fglrx... not working.
<Reformer81> mom_: What OS are you trying to find it from?
<unop> zerubuntu, not working means what exactly?
<devius> wols_: i need your help here
<mom_> Reformer81, hardy heron 8.04 lts
<Kelen> i wanna gain the audio from a movie, is that possible for ubuntu? any suggestion here?
<Reformer81> mom_: So both systems are running Ubuntu?
<Reformer81> Kelen: Look into dvd rippers.
<zerubuntu> when i type in sudo modprobe fglrx, i get this error: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Faust-C> jhattara, what do you mean
<Reformer81> Kelen: It is possible, but I can't remember the exact name of the program I've used in the past.
<mom_> Reformer81, well one other is running ubuntu and the old one is running debian
<Faust-C> ive made dvds fine w/ dvdauthor in ubuntu
<Faust-C> http://pastebin.com/m6371db0d : i cant seem to get conspire to compile, ive installed what i think are all pre-required apps
<d0wn> I don't know a proper way of asking the question without using "anyone", as I need someone who has experience with what I asked
<jhattara> Faust-C,  but i couldn't find any good GUIs for it
<RequinB4> MXIIA - That's a very very broad statement - Ubuntu by default does use a lot less ram and cpu than most windows OS's, but the key of ubuntu is that you only have the programs you need/want running, running.  Also, the package system means ubuntu can use the same library for multiple programs, saving space
<Faust-C> jhattara, you dont need gui its simple
<zerubuntu> unop: sudo depmod -a takes the command and returns me to the prompt.
<bazhang> d0wn, what is the issue; please ask with some clarity
<wols_> RequinB4: what has space to do with power?
<prince_jammys> d0wn: the problem isn't the word 'anyone'. it's asking a question that is a prelude to the real question.
<devius> wols_: r u gonna help me
<soundray> d0wn: you could also describe your problem, which is usually what attracts expert answers.
<ikonia> RequinB4: thats not true either
<alexjones> hmm
<mom_> Reformer81, the old one wasnt fast enough for ubuntu
<underandy> how do I "disable" sftp so my ftp will work
<RequinB4> wols_: " you only have the programs you need/want running, running"
<Kelen> Reformer81: well, so, i need the name of program..  thanks anyway.
<Reformer81> mom_: And the new one can access the network just fine, but you can't see the Debian system?
<Faust-C> underandy, sftp is um 'better'
<RequinB4> ikonia: ?
<wols_> RequinB4: that is so utterly wrong, words defy me
<devius> wols_: i need the name of the log file again
<wols_> RequinB4: definitely NOT in a ubuntu desktop install
<ikonia> RequinB4: "ubuntu will use a lot less memory and cpu than windows"
<jhattara> Faust-C, is it also simple when you do DVDs with detailed menus including possibly animations and intros, sometimes some submenus, and stuff like that ?
<soundray> RequinB4: your argument has little to do with actual power use
<underandy> Faust-C: sftp is ssh
<alexjones> how do I figure out the hd# to /dev/[device] mappings so I can configure grub correctly?
<mom_> Reformer81, it found the network printer ok
<Reformer81> Kelen: I told you they're called "dvd rippers"   Search for those with Synaptic or Add/Remove.
<underandy> Faust-C: it seems
<RequinB4> ok, maybe i'm ignorant, but you can remove whatever you want to make it lighter...
<wols_> soundray: little? nothing!
<Reformer81> mom_: Hmm... you may need to setup Debian to be visible.
<Faust-C> underandy, its ftp just secure
<wols_> alexjones: check your BIOS
<RequinB4> that's all i was trying to say
<Reformer81> mom_: Unfortunately, I don't really do much networking like that here.
<Faust-C> jhattara, i havent seen a app like that in linux
<underandy> Faust-C: nope, its ssh, i figured it out ;:S
<mom_> Reformer81, ubuntu isnt either
<devius> wols_: y arent you answering me???
<underandy> Faust-C: how can i disable ssh-s sftp?
<bazhang> devius, what is the issue
<Faust-C> underandy, man sshd
<RequinB4> ikonia - this probably is off topic, but i'm pretty sure i read ubuntu uses less ram...
<unop> alexjones, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<Reformer81> jhattara: There aren't any usable Linux apps that do that.
<LogicalDash> Alltray isn't putting any icons in my notification area. Help?
<soundray> wols_: you could argue on a theoretical basis...
<jhattara> looks like i'll have to continue using my XP laptop for authoring DVDs :(
<mnk0> hey sup
<ikonia> RequinB4: no it doesnm't
<ikonia> doesn't
<sidewalk> how do i get the latest unstable release of Ubuntu?
<alexjones> wols:  yeah, but I have an add-in card that extends the number of disks I have... I've got 6 in one system
<Reformer81> jhattara: One of the two reasons I still need to dual boot Windows :)
<Faust-C> jhattara, idk i just make dvds to watch, dont need anything fancy
<wols_> soundray: I could argue about how many angels fit on a needle's tip too
<underandy> Faust-C: maybe its called scp
<mnk0> not being able to have any success loading a driver for a video cardATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sidewalk
<alexjones> wols:  default bios doesn't know, although the boot currently works.. just need to add one more thing
<devius> bazhang: wols wants a log file on pastebin but he dosent tell me about
<Reformer81> sidewalk: If you need to ask that, you probably shouldn't be running an unstable version :)
<ortsvorsteher> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Faust-C> underandy, no thats something different
<mom_> Reformer81, i think i gave the debian one a domain name when i set it up, ubuntu didnt ask me for one during install
<lore20> underandy, sudo apt-get remove openssh-server.. or sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<unop> alexjones, also  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<bazhang> devius, just ask the channel not one user
<sysdoc> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wols_> alexjones: BIOS always knows. you not being able to decipher its messages doesn't invalidate that
<soundray> wols_: for example, if a drive is spun down, and RAM usage necessitates swapping, causing the drive to spin up, power usage goes up.
<bazhang> devius, if someone knows they will answer
<devius> bazhang: i asked and he seems to know but dosent want to answer ?
<alexjones> wols:  bios does not always know, because there are ROM extensions on third party add-n cars.
<sidewalk> Reformer81: and why is that?
<wols_> soundray: ubuntu and XP use a bout the same amount of RAM. 256 is doable but bad, 512 is OK. Vista is different but not XP
<alexjones> add-in cards, that is
<jhattara> Faust-C, eyecandy is sometimes nice, and if i can get the job running properly with a GUI in 5 minutes it's hardly worth the effort to learn to do simpler things at a slower pace
<bazhang> devius, that is his choice. please just ask the channel and not one user.
<Reformer81> sidewalk: Because it's very unstable and would most likely break pretty easily.
<wols_> alexjones: it does. because you tell BIOS from what to boot first: PCI or inbuilt. end of it
<devius> bazhang: k
<Faust-C> jhattara, .... ok.....
<soundray> wols_: I wasn't replying to that part of the argument
<Reformer81> sidewalk: And since the developement versions are available on the website, I would imagine if you knew much about Ubuntu, you'd have already found them :)
<jhattara> basically my minimum requirements would be the ability to multiplex audio-video (not a necessity), add menus with images as buttons, and subtitles
<devius> ppl could you help me with my intel driver because the graphics suuuuuucks a lot
<Reformer81> jhattara: Unfortunately, you're going to have to use Windows for that.
<bazhang> devius, what card model and number
<Reformer81> jhattara: The Linux community doesn't see a need for such polish :P
<durarin> lol
<Faust-C> yep just burn and watch
<mnk0> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<mnk0> how can i find the busId ?
<devius> bazhang: Intel (R) Media Accelerator X3100 - GM965
<mnk0> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<wols_> mnk0: lspci knows it
<bazhang> devius, have you checked in synaptic for drivers yet?
<soundray> mnk0: 02:00.0
<mnk0> this is the full line, so is busID 02:0:0 ?
<wols_> mnk0: but why do you want busid? do you have more than one vga?
<mnk0> no
<mnk0> just 1
<wols_> mnk0: then it's irrelevant
<mnk0> ohh
<jhattara> too bad, making stuff easier would attract more users, i'm myself pretty decent with computers, but there are still some stuff with linux that is a bit too hard
<mnk0> well theres an obboard vga
<mnk0> also, but im not using, tryin to setup the pci
<devius> bazhang: yup, they appear installed
<mnk0> err ago
<mnk0> agp
<rdx_> hi
<leeping> Hi there, I have a multimonitor desktop where my leftmost monitor is smaller than my middle monitor.  I'm having problems where icons placed on the desktop will "disappear" into the unviewable area in the top left corner ... any ideas??
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> mnk0: busid would be 2 there
<bazhang> devius, what resolution do you have, and what do you need
<mnk0> wols_: what u mean?
<rdx_> Have someone link to good tutorial to install my nvidia ge 6200 ?
<dru> hey my speakers are making this horrible buzzing sound .. they were working fine a minute ago
<dru> how do i fix it?
<danand> !nvidia | rdx_
<ubottu> rdx_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> dru: reseat the plug
<dru> how?
<dru> oh haha nvm
<dru> but that diddnt work
<H__> My auto-mount of CF-cards stopped working, attaching a CF-card still generates the expected kernel logs in /var/log/messages, but /media is unchanged. What should I look for ?
<wols_> mnk0: I mean what I told you
<soundray> dru: does unplugging them help?
<dru> thats what i tryed
<mnk0> wols_: ok.. lol
<dru> isnt that what you mean?
<rdx_> thanks i'll try
<devius> bazhang: 1280*800 my graphics sice installation is really bad, as in -> 1) movie playback (with dropped frames)   2) moving the windows around (isnt smooth)  3) gaming (is impossible)   In general i need it working properly
<shaozuozhen> hi all
<shaozuozhen> I'm a novice here
<Voxicles> Super dumb problem I have here, but I can't seem to mount my windoze drive.  I did it once, but totally forgot how to do it, and I can't seem to find a guide...
<eltese> Hi! How do I get My refreshrate straightened out? My monitor can deal with 75 hz but I only get to choose 52 in System->Preferences->Screen Resolutions ? The res is right but not the hz
<bazhang> devius, using what app for movies
<soundray> !ntfs | Voxicles
<ubottu> Voxicles: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ServidoresPillo> right Xen Server is up and running Thanks a lot to every one /everybody  XD
<devius> bazhang: vlc
<sidewalk> can nobody help me with a link to an iso of latest unstable Ubuntu?
<mnk0> sidewalk
<mnk0> www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> devius, is this a file or a physical dvd
<soundray> sidewalk: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<devius> bazhang: file
<devius> bazhang: divX
<bazhang> devius, what other apps have you tried
<underandy> Can anyone help me with my vsftpd problem? I am connection as "sftp" to my server and its seems like I am connected as scp, because I am using the ssh port
<sidewalk> thanks
<devius> bazhang: movie player and MPlayer
<bazhang> devius, only with divx?
<RequinB4> Ok, i'm sorry if this is offtopic again but i had to look it up - vista requires 512MB RAM and 20GB HDD (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/get/system-requirements.aspx) and for GUI default ubuntu desktop requires 384MB RAM and 8GB HDD (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements)
<devius> bazhang: no with any file
<bazhang> RequinB4, what is your question
<RequinB4> bazhang: nothing, there was a discussion earleir
<bazhang> RequinB4, this is not the place for that discussion.
<prince_jammys> RequinB4: the discussion was about XP, not Vista.
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<eltese> Does somebody know how I can fix the hz problem?
<bazhang> devius, are you using compiz?
<aste_23> i got a problem: i just created a live usb stick with 7.10 and now my ipw2200 isn't recognised by the system ... i can't even switch it on with the hardware button on my notebook (HP NX8220)
<wols_> eltese: specify the refresh rate in your xorg.conf
<shaozuozhen> eltese.did you install the video_driver right?
<devius> bazhang: yes but it dosent want to function, it defaults to no effects
<bazhang> devius, hang on let me check something
<soundray> aste_23: does it get listed when you run 'lspci'?
<LogicalDash> I changed my GNOME theme recently, and now whenever I try to launch Alltray it gives me the error "** ERROR:(gnome_theme.c:207):parse_theme: assertion failed: (content)". Then Alltray dies, but the program it was launching continues to start... without any window, nor entry in the taskbar, so I have to kill it in the system monitor. I'd like to get Alltray working again, help please?
<minus198> Is it possible to increase the power output of WiFi cards? (I have a broadcom wlan card..)
<RequinB4> prince_jammys: ok, i feel stupid  now, my bad
<vegombrei> unop: hi you there ?
<prince_jammys> RequinB4: don't ;)
<LogicalDash> OK... Alltray still works with the Human theme. My new theme seems to be causing it trouble. Feh.
<CarlF1> ﻿does ubuntu have a couchdb .deb?
<ekimus> CarlF1: is that the bigtable clone?
<soundray> minus198: it's possible (with some drivers), but not sensible. After all, your receive sensitivity won't go up along with the transmit power.
<Error4o4> is there an easy way to remove grub from  hd3,0  ?
<CarlF1> ekimus: not sure - just learned abuot it
<aste_23> soundray: no it doesnt get listed there
<ekimus> CarlF1: i know about hadoop and hbase if it is that (which are both quite self contained afaik)
<cowbud> so it seems ubuntu goes through and sets all user directories to 700 anyone know where this is happening as for a web server that is kind of lame if people have ~/public_html
<shaozuozhen> ﻿Error4o4: edit the grub??
<mom_> is there a way of changing my user name without redoing the entire account?
<soundray> aste_23: then it's a hardware issue, or it may be turned off in the BIOS. The easiest way to turn it on may be to reboot and hit the WLAN button before the kernel boots.
<Bryan[STLH]> /ns set accountname <newname>
<aste_23> i'll give it a try
<shaozuozhen> ﻿mom_:  use command /nick
<mom_> i meant in ubuntu
<lwizardl> would it be legal to use the Ubuntu logo on a business card?
<shaozuozhen> oh sorry
<soundray> mom_: you can do that with 'usermod -l'. Please read 'man usermod', so you know the implications.
<Reformer81> lwizardl: I believe it under the Creative Commons license, which means you can use it, but there are restrictions.  The Ubuntu website does have information on the use of its logo.
<devius> bazhang: you there
<bazhang> devius, you still there?
<bazhang> heh
<Bryan[STLH]> -.-
<devius> yes
<devius> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=20219e823d40782738c30a103d5ed5c0&p=4993573&postcount=4 devius please pastebin the commands in this post to paste.ubuntu.com
<devius> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> devius, not in this channel but to paste.ubuntu.com
<lwizardl> Reformer81, ok because I want to use the ubuntu logo on the front of my business card as a background. and have the Ubuntu Linux for Human beings on the reverse
<Lunks> How to run jabber 1.4 server on ubuntu?
<sysdoc> OK Java seems to be a pain to get working in Hardy... Anyone have a troubleshooting link?
<sysdoc> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Reformer81> lwizardl: I don't see that as being an issue (free advertising), but you'll definitely want to check out their website for more info.
<vegombrei> hi i need some help formatting a drive .. i tried gparted but it wont let me format the drive .. mebbe coz another version of ubuntu was earlier on that drive and it also shows up on the bootloader .. how do i remove all that ??
<salmenara> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jhattara> lwizardl, see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<soundray> sysdoc: what are you trying to do?
<devius> bazhang: bash: lscpi: command not found
<soundray> devius: lspci
<Reformer81> lwizardl: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<bitbinary> what is the .local directory in my home directory for? I just found that it is taking 567 megs and would liked to delete it :)
<sysdoc> soundray, trying to get it to work in FFX amd need it to run aiotrade
<soundray> bitbinary: it gets emptied when you empty the trash bin ;)
<mom_> is there a program like notepad++ for gnome?
<soundray> sysdoc: so you need a browser plugin. Are you on 64bit?
<bitbinary> soundf_, oooh...so I can safely rm -rf .local/*? I have nothing of importance in my trash bin
<sysdoc> soundray, no 64bit
<linduxed> mom_: vim works well :-P
<ahave> how can i check to see where my dvddrive is being mounted to?
<soundf_> ?
<soundf_> .....
<prince_jammys> bitbinary: no, it has other stuff. not just trash
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ mom_: gedit???
<mom_> linduxed, you can record macros in it?
<soundray> bitbinary: no
<devius> bazhang: here            http://pastebin.com/d61d2c712
<salmenara> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<linduxed> ahave: mount it then check /etc/mtab
<soundray> bitbinary: do 'rm -r .local/share/Trash/*'
<bitbinary> soundray, thanks
<Yahoo__> hi all
<ahave> linduxed: thanks
<soundray> sysdoc: have you installed Java from the repositories?
<Yahoo__> can someone help me in kubuntu install problem?
<Yahoo__> please whisper me
<sysdoc> soundray, yea and also the plugin both from synaptic
<soundray> sysdoc: did you restart firefox after that?
<linduxed> mom_: i cant answer it tbh, but with all the functionality vim has i wouldnt be surprised...ands its such a powerful editor once you get used to it i dont think macros will be very neccessary
<linduxed> mom_: otherwise i know emacs is a nice option
<Yahoo__> im installing kubuntu from wubi
<linduxed> momo
<sysdoc> soundray, yea sure did even did the MS main stay and rebooted, lol
<linduxed> mom_: both need some learning
<Yahoo__> and after it completed download restart my pc
<linduxed> mom_: but its worth it
<SmokeEater85911> hey can anybody help me with something real quick?
<Yahoo__> and i have a blue screen with blinking white lines on the top of the screen
<vegombrei> hi i need some help formatting a drive .. i tried gparted but it wont let me format the drive .. mebbe coz another version of ubuntu was earlier on that drive and it also shows up on the bootloader .. how do i remove all that ??
<Yahoo__> and nothing else appears
<soundray> sysdoc: have you installed more than one JDK? Check with 'update-alternatives --list java'
<Yahoo__> is that an X problem?
<soundray> vegombrei: you should make sure that none of the partitions on the drive are mounted
<bazhang> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=20219e823d40782738c30a103d5ed5c0&p=5015766&postcount=11 devius check this post (11) and the next (12)
<vegombrei> soundray: they're not
<soundray> Yahoo__: what do you mean by "nothing else appears"? Please keep your reply on one line.
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: !ask
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: just ask
<soundray> vegombrei: and you're running gparted with gksudo?
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: then ppl will see if they can help
<vegombrei> soundray: whats gksudo ?
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: then ppl will see if they can hel
<SmokeEater85911> k I have no sound
<soundray> vegombrei: gives you admin privileges. You should run 'gksudo gparted' when you want to make changes
<sysdoc> soundray, yea I do. I also ran 'update-java-alternatives -l' and selected 'update-java-alternatives -l' and still no joy
<SmokeEater85911> sorry Im pretty new to linux still, I just installed kubuntu yesterday I managed to get my video working, now i just need sound
<sysdoc> oops
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: laptop?
<dorito> Is there a better alternative to the firefox's adobe plugin for flash?
<dorito> it keeps crashing all the time its a bit annoying
<soundray> sysdoc: so the active JDK matches your browser plugin version-wise?
<SmokeEater85911> *nod*
<devius> bazhang: xgl is not even installed
<bazhang> devius, the part about settings in vlc
<sysdoc> soundray, I dunno
<dorito> please
<Yahoo__> soundray: im sending you private messages
<linduxed> dorito: actually that is a firefox bug i think...it clashes with adobe flash
<SmokeEater85911> in the shell it detected my audio device though
<linduxed> dorito: but you can try gnash if you like
<SmokeEater85911> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<vegombrei> soundray: how do i remove themboot options from bootloader ?
<dorito> linduxed so what are the steps to take, first uninstall adobe's?
<soundray> Yahoo__: you should really ask before you do that
<therealnanotube> dorito: try the official mozilla build of firefox - i use that, and it's very stable with flash.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey is anyone good with mythtv? For some reason when I tell it to scan for channels it crashes
<linduxed> dorito: good start
<soundray> vegombrei: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, hm?
<linduxed> then i think it was "aptitude install flash-plugin-free"
<Yahoo__> soundray: im write because there are much text here
<dorito> alright let me give that a try
<dorito> thanks
<Yahoo__> soundray: so can i write? :)
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, tell me more
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: what laptop is it?
<Voxicles> What's the wine channels name?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: i mean, mozilla build from mozilla.org, not the build from the repos.
<inv1> Hey I have a problem with Linux Mint but it doesn't have much of a forum or irc user group so I hope I can get help here... Okay I've got Linux Mint 5 (the main version, R1) running dual-boot with XP on an HP Pavilion desktop (onboard graphics) and an Acer monitor (20").
<inv1> Now my problem is that whenever I try to put Linux in sleep/standby, it wakes up as soon as it falls asleep, and the display gets all weird -- like the screen shows up at normal res and colors and all but it keeps jumping sideways and back. How do I fix this? (Also how do I make it so it doesn't ask for a password upon wake up?)
<Voxicles> nm
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: look here: ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net
<dorito> therealnanotube isnt it the same version?
<vegombrei> soundray: whats ext2 and ext3 ? what should be my new partition on the secondary drive ?
<speedhunt3r> suddenly my vlc stopped playing audio.. any idea how to fix it?
<bazhang> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> inv1, ^^
<therealnanotube> dorito: same version, but different build options, and no ubuntu-specific code changes. see ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net for details (and an easy way to install mozilla build)
<Lunks> How to install packages which are necessary to compile a program? I forgot how to do it...
<soundray> vegombrei: ext3 (that's for 'second extended filesystem with journalling')
<devius> bazhang: this major problem is not only affecting playback its global
<devius> bazhang: and still with vlc
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, so I should uninstall firefox from ubuntu first?
<devius> bazhang: big problem
<therealnanotube> vegombrei: use ext3, unless you want windows to read that partition (in which case you're stuck with fat32 or ntfs)
<speedhunt3r> Lunks, you could try synaptic package manager
<bazhang> devius, is it freezing at times?
<vegombrei> ok done .. formatting ..
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: no. it coexists with it, so leave itbe. ubuntuzilla will use the plugins from the ubuntu version, so don't remove it.
<Rich101> Would anyone be able to help me to get an Epson (SC 680) USB printer working?
<Lunks> speedhunt3r: hmm I'd rather use apt-get (just console on that computer)
<devius> bazhang: yes and its colour quality is very bad
<vegombrei> soundray: how do i remove the options for the older ubuntu versions when i boot my pc ?
<devius> bazhang: shows detoriaration
<underandy> how can i "sync" my /home/user folder with /home/web?
<speedhunt3r> can anyone help me? my vlc player has stopped playing audio
<Rich101> Vegombrei edit /boot/menu.list
<soundray> vegombrei: by removing the outdated kernel packages. Example: 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.24-18'
<therealnanotube> speedhunt3r: do other players play audio ok? is it just vlc, or all of them?
<soundray> vegombrei: correction 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic'
<Rich101> Soundray's idea would be better though.
<speedhunt3r> therealnanotube, yes everything else is fine, just vlc for some reason
<Ayabara> mplayer can't open my sound device, though "lsof /dev/snd/*" yields nothing any other tips?
<Lunks> speedhunt3r: it's build-dep
<sysdoc> How do I check the version of the browser plugin for Java?
<underandy> how can i "sync" my /home/user folder with /home/web?
<shaozuozhen> how to usr vlc to play sopcast?
<therealnanotube> speedhunt3r: well, all i can suggest is to look around in the audio preferences...
<therealnanotube> sysdoc: about:plugins
<soundray> sysdoc: enter 'about:plugins' as the URL
<inv1> Okay then, in Ubuntu Hardy running dual-boot with XP on an HP Pavilion desktop (onboard graphics) and an Acer monitor (20"), whenever I try to put Linux in sleep/standby, it wakes up as soon as it falls asleep, and the display gets all weird -- like the screen shows up at normal res and colors and all but it keeps jumping sideways and back. How do I fix this? (Also how do I make it so it...
<inv1> ...doesn't ask for a password upon wake up?)
<speedhunt3r> therealnanotube, the thing is, it was working fine for months, since i've installed it... i have no idea why it just kaput on me
<SmokeEater85911> sorry some website made my system crash...
<therealnanotube> speedhunt3r: have you by any chance installed any packages recently?
<bazhang> inv1, please pastebin sources.list
<vegombrei> soundray: done .. thanks ... one last thing bro .. ever since i reinstalled ubuntu im unable to play dvd movies from vlc .. could you tell me what could be the problem there and how i could fix it ?
<_2>      does anyone know how to determine if a laptop has built in mic or not ?
<bazhang> devius, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mesa/+bug/120834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120834 in mesa "intel gm965 freezes with 3d applications" [High,Confirmed]
<d0wn> how do I find my run level, so I can add a file to startup in /etc/rc<run level>.d
<inv1> bazhang, what is that and how do I do it?
<_2> d0wn runlevel
<soundray> vegombrei: missing codec?
<therealnanotube> SmokeEater85911: a website made your whole system crash? how's that?
<soundray> !dvd | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<speedhunt3r> therealnanotube, nope, i was fiddling around with another distribution in another partition on another hard drive, that's the only thing close to fiddling with vlc
<SmokeEater85911> i dunno i think firefox has a bug
<therealnanotube> hmm...
<Rich101> Printer problem: Epson USB printer, which lsusb can see, however, the CUPS manager believes it isn't connected.
<vegombrei> soundray: how can i update my system with all possible codecs ?
<d0wn> _2: thanks
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: what laptop is it that youre using?
<SmokeEater85911> I forgot I couldnt go to this site and i did it again
<sysdoc> OK so my plugin that I installed from Synaptic did not install in FFX
<SmokeEater85911> same thing happened
<bazhang> inv1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) then give us the url
<soundray> vegombrei: install w32codecs from medibuntu
<soundray> !medibuntu | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Flare183> !w32codecs
<Flare183> crap
<soundray> Flare183: don
<SmokeEater85911> linduxed: Toshiba Satellite x205
<soundray> Flare183: don't be sad
<inv1> bazhang, I'm not on that machine at the moment. I'll have to come back later then. Thanks
<Flare183> yeah
<sysdoc> What is the file that I need to create a symbolic link and copy to the plugins directory in FFX?
<shiloh7> can anyone tell me if ipod and mp3 can work with this distro?
<Fredd> what does "apt-get autoremove" exactly do? those extra packages will never be needed by any packages that are already installed?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<soundray> I'm looking for someone to take over Yahoo__ and his problem. His fresh wubi installation boots to a flickering blue screen on a laptop with NVidia graphics.
<RequinB4> shiloh7: yes
<RequinB4> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<inv1> Hi AzizLIght!
<RequinB4> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rich101> Which ipod?
<_2>      does anyone know how to determine if a laptop has built in mic or not ?
<AzizLight> is there other command line text editors beside Emacs, Vi/Vim and Pico/Nano?
<therealnanotube> SmokeEater85911: which version of firefox, what version of the os?
<Fredd> Gnea: you around?
<therealnanotube> AzizLight: dozens of them. :)
<_2> AzizLight yes.   joe   mc -e   to name a couple
<therealnanotube> AzizLight: look in synaptic in the text editor category :)
<SmokeEater85911> FF3, running kubuntu heron
<_2> AzizLight may i sujest you install mc and try   mc -e filename
<Rich101> Printer help needed: Epson USB printer, which lsusb can see, however, the CUPS manager believes it isn't connected. Print manager doesn't have permission for the "parallel port".
<AzizLight> therealnanotube, _2 : ... ok, I will try to search better
<AzizLight> _2: I will :)
<SmokeEater85911> it crashes when I go to meebo.com too
<balachmar> Hi, I am trying to unmount a disk, but I keep getting this error: umount: /media/hd: device is busy
<inv1> shiloh7, you would have to install mp3 codecs to play mp3s, and iTunes doesn't work on Linux (unless maybe you try it with Wine), but you could put things on the ipod the old fashioned way like an external drive.
<devius> bazhang: does this mean i can do nothing about my card ???
<balachmar> and it won't unmount, how can I make it unmount?
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas linduxed?
<SmokeEater85911> about the audio card, not the firefox thing
<bazhang> devius, did you read the bug report, the links there, as well as the workarounds?
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: nope but im working on an idea
<_2> AzizLight mc = midnight commander     is a complete file manager for the console  it does most things that any other  file manager would do.   and  mc -e   is the editor portion of that app.    it's based upon the norton commander from years gone by
<SmokeEater85911> k thanks
<shumskis_> hi, do you guys know of a firefox plugin for linux that allows locking and/or protecting tabs?
<Rich101> ﻿Printer help needed please: Epson USB printer, which lsusb can see, however, the CUPS manager believes it isn't connected. Print manager doesn't have permission for the "parallel port".
<AzizLight> _2: I'm writing an article on command line apps, do you have other suggestions for text editors?
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, I installed it, will it replace the old one?
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: check if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4573580&postcount=10
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: yes, after you run the install process, the default firefox will be the mozilla build
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: (read the ubuntuzilla docs :) )
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, it's in spanish !
<inv1> balachmar you can't unmoun the hard drive while you're using it.
<SmokeEater85911> *sigh* why must linux be so damn complex just to fix 1 tiny problem
<inv1> Only when in a livecd
<_2> AzizLight only that you do focus on vi.*  because it is a main stay of all linux systems.     it's hard to find a linux box in the world that doesn't have vi installed.
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: ubuntuzilla is not in spanish... dunno what you are talking about. http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<vegombrei> i cant seem to get anthing from medibuntu aptget keeps telling me the package isnt available .. i added the repository thing but yet wont work :(
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, the language of firefox changed to spanish !
<balachmar> inv1: And I can find the stuff using it with fuser, I know now...
<_2> AzizLight those that like vi sware by it.  those that don't  hate it with a passion.   but it's still a standard.
<Flare183> !medibuntu | vegombrei (have you tried this?)
<ubottu> vegombrei (have you tried this?): medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<inv1> SmokeEater85911 because it is made by geeks.
<Fredd> hm where could i find the log file for the startup messages?
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<_2> inv1 you mean free thinkers ?
<vegombrei> Flare183: yes
<SmokeEater85911> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Flare183> Fredd: press control+alt+F8
<Fredd> Flare183: what does that do>?
<Flare183> and then to get back to the gui press control+alt+f7
<SmokeEater85911> hm  im not using 7 though
<devius> bazhang: there isnt a work around
<SmokeEater85911> im usung Kubuntu
<Flare183> Fredd: It switches to the boot up messages/log
<devius> bazhang: it dosent make the acceleration work
<Zeroyez> How does freenode know I'm logged in as root?
<vegombrei> says could not lock
<AzizLight> _2: for now I still hate vi with passion :S but it might change
<_2> Fredd switches you to tty8    ctrl+alt+f#  switches to tty#   # being any number.
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, help me !
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: that must be because you /chose/ spanish when ubuntuzilla asked you for localization.
<vegombrei> can someone send me  libdvdcss2 ???
<therealnanotube> re-run ubuntuzilla install script again, and this time make sure to choose "en-us"
<_2> AzizLight i tend to be in that class my self,  but i do understand and can use vi.
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, I put ca
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: re-run ubuntuzilla install script again, and this time make sure to choose "en-us"
<paolo> Hi *. I have a weird problem. If I try to open a directory with pictures in nautilius it would creates thumbs. But if I open the same dir with dolphin then it would create thumbs and after that they would be visible in nautilius. Does anyone know why?
<Flare183> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: did you try the link i posted?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: what's ca?
<bazhang> devius, then add to the bug report; it is a good idea to watch that and see if any workarounds turn up
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, canada?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah it says to make sure gutsy is up to date? but im not running gutsy
<lwizardl> anyone here build their own point of sale machines ?
<Fredd> Flare183: you don't understand, i wanna be able to copy+paste a message from there so you i could see the exact error
<_2> AzizLight i use mc almost exclusively for editing.
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: i think that's catalan :)
<devius> bazhang: ya but for now therez nothing to do
<SmokeEater85911> or should it still work with my installation?
<t35t0r> is there anyway for different applications to have their own volume levels, e.g. this is possible in winxp for example winamp and some flash movie in firefox can have two different volumes
<Fredd> Flare183: doing what you told me just prompts me to the other window which i cant go up/down to
<Zeroyez> I'm using Pidgin, is there a way to trick freenode into thinking I'm not logged in as root?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: just choose "en-us" (or en-gb)
<Zeroyez> Cause it's being an ass about it
<Flare183> Fredd: aww hold on let me look it up
<spleencheesemonk> anyone tell me where to start troubleshooting with suspend and standby?  will come come out of either and a failure message of some kind is displayed when trying to come round again, but not for long enough for me to read.  where do i start looking to find this message?
<valleyp> zeroez you should never be on the net as root
<Fredd> Flare183: maybe Xorg.o.log ?
<Zeroyez> I don't care
<Fredd> er 0*
<_2> AzizLight but that's probably because i came from  M$ edit   when i switched to linux back about the turn of the "me."
<Flare183> Fredd: one sec
<Yahoo__> bye all
<Zeroyez> I can login as root as much as I want, it's my hardware
<dewman> hello
<guntbert> Fredd: System/Adminstration/systemLog ?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: yea, ca is catalan. see this page of language codes. :) http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/code_list.php
<bazhang> Zeroyez, that is offtopic here.
<RequinB4> Zeroyez: ok, but don't expect programs to like it
<SmokeEater85911> ?
<valleyp> then dont come crying to us with problems
<_2> Zeroyez
<Flare183> Fredd: goto System Menu, Administration, System Log
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, ok :)
<Fredd> Flare183: im there, just finding which file is it
<Flare183> Fredd: ok
<mnk0> anyone know how to setup TV in xorg?
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, ok it's still crashing :)
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: do you have the latest flash version?
<Flare183> !tv | mnk0
<ubottu> mnk0: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Fredd> Flare183: nope nothing there about the error i saw
<mnk0> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: (and btw, you can remove the mozilla firefox build if you want... since it doesn't seem to be helping your problem, using the -remove command of ubuntuzilla)
<Flare183> Fredd: uh werid
<Flare183> mnk0: Your welcome
<Fredd> Flare183: there were 2 errors actually both kernel errors
<Vincouze> Hi
<Flare183> Fredd: Still weird
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, oh hold on
<Flare183> !hi | Vincouze
<ubottu> Vincouze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fredd> Flare183: just to be on the same page, im looking for the logs that have [ ok ] at the end
<bullgard4>  /lastlog ath0
<paolo> Hi *. I have a weird problem. If I try to open a directory with pictures in nautilius it would creates thumbs. But if I open the same dir with dolphin then it would create thumbs and after that they would be visible in nautilius. Does anyone know why?
<Fredd> or in my case [ failed ]
<Bubulle> Slow gconf, affect delays opening file selectors or gnome preferences panels. Any clue or simmilar experience?
 * Bryan[STLH] ninjas Flare183
<Bryan[STLH]> -_-
<Flare183> Bryan[STLH]: hehe
<t35t0r> nm the different volumes for two different audio programs works with vlc but not all programs
<SmokeEater85911> how do i know if my system is just on mute or not
<nikre> hi
<Flare183> wow
<nikre> i want to install the soundsystem from scratch
<nikre> i have ubuntu server 8.04
<SmokeEater85911> linduxed: is it possible im just on mute?
<RequinB4> smokeEater85911 - right click your panel volume icon and choose volume control, or type 'alsamixer' into terminal
<linduxed> might be
<nikre> i get this error : "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink""
<SmokeEater85911> i dont have a panel volume icon
<Baughn> Okay, I'm about going out of my mind here. Is there *any* email client for which I can drag and drop messages and have them show up inline in the text, /not/ as attachments?
<SmokeEater85911> im actually running kubuntu
<Baughn> *drag and drop pictures, rather
<Baughn> And no, dragging from firefox to thunderbird doesn't count. I don't keep my pictures in firefox.
<linduxed> SmokeEater85911: well try going into the control panel then
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0 entries. What interface is ath0 as opposed to wifi0?
<sysdoc> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gumby> I am getting the following after installing my own .deb  mythvideo depends on libmyth-0.21-0 (>= 0.21.0+fixes16838); however:  Version of libmyth-0.21-0 on system is 0.21.0~fixes16838-0ubuntu3.2
<linduxed> should be one of those in kub
<therealnanotube> Baughn: did you select the "send messages in html format" option?
<Gumby> how must I name my own deb so that conflict doesnt arise?
<_2> SmokeEater85911 is it tosheba satalite a130 seriese ?    with intel-hda ati chipset ?
<Baughn> therealnanotube: Yes
<Baughn> therealnanotube: As it is, I can insert pictures via the menu, but I can't drag and drop them
<IndyGunFreak> _2: on hardy, the intelHDA's shoudl work.
<nikre> How can i install a working sound driver for Intel ICH5 ?
<eraldo> greetings, I wondered how I can scroll up the text in a gnome-terminal ?
<_2> IndyGunFreak on dapper it does ....   sort of ;/
<therealnanotube> Baughn: tried evolution mail?
<linduxed> _2: no he's got the x205 system
<therealnanotube> eraldo: scroll the middle mouse button?
<linduxed> _2: i gave him this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4573580&postcount=10
<_2> linduxed k.
<eraldo> If I want to redirect some output to the printer via a pipe... what would the syntax be ?
<eraldo> therealnanotube: does not work...
<vegombrei> what do i do when i get this .... Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IndyGunFreak> _2: well why would he still be using dapper?
<paolo> Hi *. I have a weird problem. If I try to open a directory with pictures in nautilius it would creates thumbs. But if I open the same dir with dolphin then it would create thumbs and after that they would be visible in nautilius. Does anyone know why?
<therealnanotube> eraldo: grab the scroll bar and drag it up?
<Baughn> therealnanotube: ..I was sure I had, but actually, setting that to format as html makes it work. Huh.
<Baughn> therealnanotube: Well, thanks. *blink*
<therealnanotube> Baughn: well, glad i could be of help :)
<therealnanotube> eraldo: do you have the scrollbar enabled?
<_2> IndyGunFreak i didn't say he was.     don't assume.      i am still using dapper.  and as to why,  dialup. and dapper is still supported so why not use it?
<Sitherae> Are there any ubuntu programs that can to virus/spyware checks on your drive with Windows on it to quarentine/delete Windows viruses?
<IndyGunFreak> _2: do what you want.. but its dated at best.
<eraldo> therealnanotube: I do, but I guess I should mention that I'm in screen :/
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: clamav
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: Thanks
<vegombrei> what do i do when i get this .... Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_2> IndyGunFreak heh.   i hove absolutely no problem with using 10 year old software if it works.
<therealnanotube> eraldo: aaaah! indeed you /should/ mention :) in screen, to get into scroll mode, i think its "ctl-a ["
<Baughn> therealnanotube: And I've been spending the last two days trying to hack it into thunderbird. XUL makes me want to end the world..
<nikre> How can i install a working sound driver for Intel ICH5 ?
<IndyGunFreak> _2: well, good for you..
<therealnanotube> Baughn: heh
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: yw
<Baughn> nikre: Start by upgrading to the newest kernel
<Chrizz_> Hey guys
<nikre> ok
<therealnanotube> eraldo: read this for a nice screen tut: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<vegombrei> Sitherae: www.housecall.antivirus.com
<Baughn> nikre: Alhough.. the ich5 is kinda old, isn't it?
<Baughn> nikre: That might not help
<Chrizz_> I have to install windows vista for school, but i dont want to format my whole harddrive for it.
<ThreeFinity> Can somebody please help me? My cdrom is mounting very slow (7 minutes), it doesn't automount, and it can't seem to burn an image to a blank cd.
<nikre> at least 5 yrs old
<Chrizz_> How can i install vista in a dualboot with linux?
<eraldo> therealnanotube: that's a real ugly solution if the german layout is used :(
<Baughn> nikre: It should work, basically. If it doesn't..
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, What? You have got to be kidding me?
<Sitherae> vegombrei: Ty
<nikre> i get this error : "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink""
<Baughn> nikre: Don't suppose I could ask you to get a real sound card? You'll get much better sound, realy
<therealnanotube> Chrizz_: what kind of school requires you to install windows vista? and... well, if you really gotta, put it into a virtual machine. use vmware or virtualbox
<vegombrei> Sitherae: anytime bro
<Sylphid> im looking at installing ubuntu 6.06 on old hardware ... will this release work on a system with y2k incompatible bios?
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, Can you try a VM with VirtualBox
<therealnanotube> eraldo: well... i think it may be possible to modify the kb shortcuts screen uses. haven't done it myself, but look in the docs.
<Baughn> nikre: Besides that, try looking for interesting messages in dmesg
<Chrizz_> therealnanotube: I tried it on virtualbox and vmware, but its not really what im looking for. We have to do heavy video editing etc
<nikre> actually i'm planning to go to another distribution, that works
<ThreeFinity> Can somebody please help me? My cdrom is mounting very slow (7 minutes), it doesn't automount, and it can't seem to burn an image to a blank cd.
<eraldo> therealnanotube: okay,.. thank's for the fast help !
<Elijah__> what a crappy school if they actually require Vista, unless maybe it is a programming class and you need to use it for testing
<vegombrei> i need to get libdvdcss2 .. i cant seem to get it from medibuntu
<therealnanotube> Sylphid: not sure, but i bet you could try a livecd and see what happens.
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: So this will check for WINDOWS viruses/spywware aswell?
<therealnanotube> eraldo: np, good luck :)
<HymnToLife> ThreeFinity: buy a new one
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, What video software? You should use XP for video editing
<_2> Chrizz_ just drop the recovery/install disk in and install it.   then reinstall linux "cause windows ate it..." as a dual boot install the normal way.
<ThreeFinity> the drive is fine
<Sylphid> therealnanotube, do you happen to know if it is a 2.4 kernel or 2.6
<nikre> will try to fix this first tho
<ThreeFinity> works perfect in windows, and worked perfect to install ubuntu
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: yes, it will check for all viruses (basically, just windows viruses, since there are practically no linux viruses :) )
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, well actually Mac for FCP, which imo is better
<therealnanotube> Chrizz_: dual-boot, then.
<eraldo> does anyone know what I would have to type to redirect output to my printer ? something like this? > "dmesg | print"  ?
<Chrizz_> I know mac owns in video editing, but i dont own a mac.
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: ^__^ thanks
<DakSrvr> i need to access packages.ubuntu.com/hardy but it is not working.  can anyone tell me why or where there is an alternate mirror perhaps?
<therealnanotube> Sylphid: look on packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, What software do you need to install?
<Chrizz_> Also, i dont want reinstall linux, because yea. idk
<Elijah__> I strongly hate Adobe Premiere
<Chrizz_> Elijah__: Adobe premiere
<Elijah__> yuk
<Elijah__> I feel sorry for you!
<Elijah__> Vista and Premiere, what a nightmare
<Gumby> Does anyone know how I need to name my .deb so that this doesnt happen.  mythvideo depends on libmyth-0.21-0 (>= 0.21.0+fixes16838); however:  Version of libmyth-0.21-0 on system is 0.21.0~fixes16838-0ubuntu3.2.  The original version was 0.21.0~fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, ok it seems to crash less but still
<Elijah__> You should go for XP and Vegas
<evilbug> final cut pro is better than premiere :)
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, how can I check the version of flash
<Elijah__> on a dual boot
<vegombrei> i need to get libdvdcss2 .. i cant seem to get it from medibuntu
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: why can't you get it from medibuntu?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: well, what kind of flash sites are you using? i barely ever see any crashing... but then again, i also use flashblock extension (recommended!), and only enable flash i really want to see :)
<Chrizz_> School wants us to use adobe premiere. They bought whole lisences for it
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: about:plugins
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, That was a silly admin decision
<HymnToLife> vegombrei: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<Chrizz_> SO there is NO way to install vista without destroying XP
<ThreeFinity> Can somebody please help me? My cdrom is mounting very slow (7 minutes), it doesn't automount, and it can't seem to burn an image to a blank cd.
<_2> Gumby maybe   dash to dot   21-0 21.0
<Chrizz_> uh
<HymnToLife> medibuntu is evil anyway
<Chrizz_> linux
<Elijah__> I just spent 2 months with Premieres broken software
<HymnToLife> and the guy running it is a complete jerk
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: well i added the repository and stuff .. all went fine .. and when i sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 it says it cannot find it
<Elijah__> We just switched the company to Mac's
<Elijah__> with FCP
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: did you update after adding the repository?
<Elijah__> Well, have fun on that journey, I will shut up now!
<therealnanotube> Chrizz_: sure you can - triple-boot, xp, vista, linux :)
<Yahoo__> hi there
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube,     File name: libflashplayer.so
<zelrikriando>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<therealnanotube> Chrizz_: also, check if premiere can run on wine
<guntbert> Fredd: did you find, what you were looking for?
<vegombrei> HymnToLife: says broken dependencies
<Chrizz_> therealnanotube: I checked. doesnt work
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: how do i update ?
<Elijah__> therealnanotube, that would be even more of a nightmare, it barely runs on windows the way it is
<_2> multi boot  win98 xp vesta ubuntu debian gentoo fbsd
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get update?
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, I go on youtube...
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: that's what i have, too...
<DakSrvr> does anyone know why packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ or any of the others aren't working?
<Yahoo__> is there someone who knows how to publish mdadm raid information to a web page?
<therealnanotube> Elijah__: hehe
<Chrizz_> therealnanotube: I cant install XP, because it just gives a creepy errormessage. it doesnt reckognise the harddrive or something
<HymnToLife> DakSrvr: because they're down, patience is a virtue
<dotech> is there a proper way to eject usb mounted file systems besides manually unmounting them and then just disconnecting?
<therealnanotube> Chrizz_: what does adobe premiere do, again? is there no foss alternative to it?
<uoaphys> Hi guys, I am using an HP photosmart 7260 usb inkjet printer. Sometimes it just quits working and I have to unplug the usb cord, power off the printer, power on the printer, then replug the usb cord before it will work again. This is not a problem with the printer, as it works fine plugged directly into windows xp and vista. Any options here on how to figure out whats going on?
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, is this a laptop
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: i mean you can install VLC, and it should work w/o issue, but i don't understand why medibuntu isn't working for you
<tiemen> www.ubuntu-nl.org
<DakSrvr> i understand, but how long must i be patient?  ;)
<dotech> for example, on my mac or windows if I unount or "safely remove" the device knows it was removed and goes into trickle charge mode, I can't seem to get that to happen in Ubuntu.
<Gumby> _2: is that a "maybe"  as in I have no clue or as in "maybe you're an idiot for not knowing that"  :)
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: it says GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Chrizz_> Elijah__: Yep.
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: did you add the gpg key?
<IndyGunFreak> it looks like you did not
<HymnToLife> DakSrvr: it's hard to say, usually it's about a couple of hours
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: I have it installed but how do I start it?
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, hp by chance?
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: i did install vlc .. it doesnt work :(
<Chrizz_> Elijah__: Toshibs
<HymnToLife> do you need to download a specific package?
<ckosloff> I installed Deluge torrent client. When testing active port get message it is closed. How can I open this port 59071?
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: did you add medibuntu's gpg key.... it looksl ike thats your problem
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: clamav is a terminal-based program. open a terminal, and you can run "clamscan" with various options.
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: and of course, "man clamscan" for all those options
<_2> Gumby errr we have amendments to the us constitution.   i choose to exricies the fifth of said amendments.
<sysdoc> Ok, has anyone else had problems with the Java plugin and FFX 3.0?
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: I'm a man!
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: i added the gpg key too .. read that entire page did exactly what it asked for hardy
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: there's also a gui for it, though y ou can try, called "clamtk". if you don't want to deal with the cli
<Yahoo__> is there someone who knows how to publish mdadm raid information to a web page?
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, do you have libflashsupport?
<Gumby> _2: lol, ok.
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: :)
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: I'll try that thanks :D
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: should i also remove non free ??
<Elijah__> Chrizz_, ok, I have a HP and it was designed to work with Vista only, Ubuntu doesn't work well on it either. I had to slipstream some missing drivers into the oem xp disc and reauthor, a big pita, then get custom drivers from another site for nearly everything since many were not supported, i just paid $30 to do a driver scan and all is well, I have XP on this thing now but that was quite the adventure
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: no.. maybe medibuntu is down right now, i really don't know.
<DakSrvr> yes, well actually it's all packages concerning updating my kernel to 2.6.26 so that i may (hopefully) be able to use my wireless N on my laptop
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: what is that? that package is not even in the repos (but i'm on feisty... if  you are on hardy, it may be different...)
<therealnanotube> Sitherae: good luck, let know if problems. :)
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: i think its down too actually ... how do i recheck ?
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: will do
<ckosloff> how can I open a port?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Hi
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: copy/paste doesn't work? :)
<dotech> Anyone ever "safely" remove a USB device in Ubuntu?
<Chrizz_> Elijah__: Ubuntu didnt install my lan driver either. only my wireless. With the last update, it installed :) Lets hope toshiba has some drivers
<Lunks> I need a linux server to download a file even though I end my ssh session, how can i do this?
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: you kidding now? :)
<Chrizz_> dotech: I never did
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: well, usualy sudo apt-get update will return errors if its down... like connnection timed out, or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not getting errors though
<malcom> 'sera
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, oh I see :)
<Slart> dotech: unmounting it should be enough.. some devices want you to do an "eject" too
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: indeed :) so you want to automatically push the info to some website?
<linduxed> dotech: i think i did once just to have it autodelete all the .trash folders
<Fredd> guntbert: nope,  im looking for the log file with all of the [ ok ]'s and [ failed ]'s
<dotech> I unmount so technically its safe, but my device never knows its ejected so it won't switch modes.
<HymnToLife> DakSrvr: 2.6.26 is in Intrepid, not in §Hady
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, seems like it was a good idea to stay on the 7.10
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: that would involve writing a custom shell/python/perl script (unless one already exists)
<HymnToLife> and it's a bad idea to install it if you don't know what you're doing
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: thats the error i get -> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<vegombrei> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: i'm sticking with feisty until they end-of-life it :)
<guntbert> Fredd: you mean like your screen, when booting?
<_2>      does anyone know how to determine if a laptop has built in mic or not ?    i would like to get the mic working,  but if the hardware is not there, i don't want to spend three days working on the kernel in vain...  ;/      anyone ?
<IndyGunFreak> vegombrei: well that looks like you didn't add the GPG key
<dotech> Slart: How do you do eject?
<Fredd> guntbert: yup
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: so there are no programs with that function?
<Slart> dotech: I'm not familiar enough with the usb-protocol so I can't really help you with that part
<Slart> dotech: the eject command
<DakSrvr> HymnToLife, well, i have a general idea if reading the readme is enough to compensate
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: im quite sure i did .. hold on lemme do it again
<dotech> Slart: Sounds like what I am looking for :)
<Fredd> guntbert: there are errors on those screen, that i cant read very quickly..and sometimes they dont show up because of the boot window(loading thingy)
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: don't know of any... but really, it will be just a one-line shell script, so i doubt any "programs" would already exist.
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, they broke things in hardy :/
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I hvae no idea why #ubuntu is more popular than #ubuntu
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: what things, besides the flash crashing bit?
<guntbert> Fredd: I'm afraid that doesn't go into a single file, what failed?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I mean WHy is #ubuntu more popular than #kubuntu?
<therealnanotube> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: they are the same one
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: well thats good, cuz i have no idea what you're saying
<ckosloff> how can I open a port?
<Slart> dotech: I've only even used it with cd's.. but give it a try
<DakSrvr> i do understand that waiting on intrepid would be the best idea, but without the internet working on my laptop, it's just an experiment at the moment
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: but thats not enough for me :) i want web monitoring :) real web monitoring like "big" programs
<therealnanotube> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: ah heh, ok, that makes more sense
<tritium> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: more people run ubuntu
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, the sound is a mess
<vegombrei> IndyGunFreak: same error when i do the gpg key thing
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: its a matter of opinion... KDE is for the kslow people who kant kfigure kout kthings..
<linkmaster03> What do I type into the metacity keybinding section for the Windows key?
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: so, describe what exactly you want? does taking mdadm output, and pushing it out to a website, with like, updates every minute, do what you need to do?
<IndyGunFreak> then the repo isvdown
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<Yahoo__> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: :D lol kslow
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: ah, with the pulseaudio stuff, eh?
<Fredd> guntbert: well there to errors, 1 was a mkdir error about something/generic-2.6..../violatin(not  exact spelling)/ access denied
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, yeah
<guntbert> Fredd: hmmm..., let me think
<Fredd> guntbert: and the other one was about a memory address like "00000-fffff-00000 kernel bug?"
<_2> IndyGunFreak or #kubuntu is for the people that can figure things out and don't have to spend all day on irc getting help      who knows....  :)
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, some errors are related to flash though :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> hi. The update manager on my Ubuntu machine keeps saying : Not all updates can be installed. Run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible. This can be caused by...." and 3 or 4 reasons given. I do the partial upgrade but it just keeps happening. I've since noticed that The GIMP has stopped working. Any thoughts
<IndyGunFreak> _2: last time i came here to get help, was a long, long time ago.
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: so how does audio get screwed up because of that? like, under what conditions does stuff not play? (i wanna know, cuz eventually i will be forced to upgrade from feisty...)
<Fredd> guntbert: i could try restarting again to get the exact error but i will need more than 1 restart lol
<IndyGunFreak> i may ahve a question here and there, but rarely do i have to get hardcore help..
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: yess exactly
<Faust-C> whats the command to fix a system
<dotech> Slart: I can't find the option, unless you mean to type "eject /media/GARMIN" where that is my USB device?
<IndyGunFreak> _2: frankly, i'd use Windows before KDE...
<Faust-C> apt-get ?
<guntbert> Fredd: no, just wait a few minutes
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: so, that's still a one-line shell script, that you just put into a cron job :)
<HymnToLife> DakSrvr: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic_2.6.26-5.17_i386.deb
<Slart> dotech: that sounds like it might work
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, if you dont install libflashsupport, then your flash breaks you audio
<sonium> are there any stats on ubuntu download numbers sorted by architecture?
<_2> IndyGunFreak sounds like a personal problem  :)
<Fredd> guntbert: well i do know why i see no logs though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/sysklogd/+bug/255635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255635 in sysklogd "Kernel messages not logged to /var/log/kern.log" [High,Triaged]
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: but i don't know shell scripting :(
<dotech> Slart: hmm, it did unmount it at least
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: aha, i see. sucks...
<linkmaster03> What do I type into the metacity keybinding section for the Windows key? Like to set a keybinding for alt you use <Alt>
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: Can it scan another harddrive? Because I have Windows on another harddrive in the same computer.
<IndyGunFreak> _2: i told the guy it was personal opinion, take it up w/ him...
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, and libflashsupport = unstable land
<mahrellon> lol I just sent a video of my Twinview setup with dual spheres and stuff to my dad who is now going to get rid of WinXP lol
<ckosloff> what is the command to open a port?
 * Faust-C damn i messed up something 
 * mahrellon loves to convert people. 
<linkmaster03> lol mahrellon nice, pm me the vid
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: well, if you tell me where you want the mdadm output published, i can make a shellscript for you. (basically, it will do "mdadm > /path/to/your/webpage", nothing more...)
<linkmaster03> if its on youtube or something
<Slart> ckosloff: there isn't a specific command that opens ports
<Chrizz_> LOL!
<_2> ckosloff  ?
 * JohnTheUbuntuGuy is very mad cause he can't use uBUNTU AND HAS TO USE kUBUNTU
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: but in the long run, you'd do well to learn some shell :) it's easy, there's lots of tutorials on it and all.
<linduxed> [m
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, I am really noob at this but that's what I experienced...
<ckosloff> how can I open a port?
<therealnanotube> Yahoo__: i'm off to lunch. bbl.
<Chrizz_> Toshiba has drivers for windows XP, But i cant intall it because toshiba blocked it
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: well i don't know why you'd ahve to use one or the other, but ok.
<linduxed> mahrellon: almost makes you feel like a preacher doesnt it :-P
<_2> ckosloff you mean start a daemon listening on a port ?   or what ?
<therealnanotube> zelrikriando: heh, i see... well, i hope they fix it by the time i get into hardy. or maybe in intrepid...
<mahrellon> linduxed; LoL yeah it does in fact. I'm on my personal crusade here xD
<Faust-C> man i cant remember what to do to fix nearly braking system
<Yahoo__> therealnanotube: i mean /cat/proc/mdstat > html file
<ckosloff> <_2> need to get a torrent client (Deluge) to work and it reports port 59071 (active port) is closed.
<zelrikriando> therealnanotube, they are doing a lot of cleaning in intrepid for pulseaudio etc as I was told..not sure
<mahrellon> I'm gonna go do the dishes and watch my flying windows screensaver meanwhile. See ya guys in a bit. :)
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> indyGunFreak:I'm thinking your confused right know but I can't use Ubuntu cause It won't format my Partition and Kubuntu will
<DakSrvr> HymnToLife, ahh, actually i am going for the amd64 version, but the link has sufficed, thank you
<Faust-C> ckosloff, could be router
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: well, i find that highly unlikely, and would suggest you're the one confused, as opposed to me.
<_2> ckosloff sounds like upstream blockage to me.
<enzotib> ckosloff, are you behind a router?
<ckosloff> <Faust-C> will check goddam router
<ckosloff> thanks
<Faust-C> ckosloff, heh
<guntbert> Fredd: I'm sorry, ubuntu does the whole booting different than most linuxes, I can't find those logs either :-(
<Faust-C> yw
<Fredd> guntbert: its alright, you want me to get you the exact errors?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> indyGunFreak the only way to install ubuntu would be to manully format my partition then Install Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: ok..
<paolo> Hi *. I have a weird problem. If I try to open a directory with pictures in nautilius it would creates thumbs. But if I open the same dir with dolphin then it would create thumbs and after that they would be visible in nautilius. Does anyone know why?
<guntbert> Fredd: I'm afraid they don't tell me too much, just what doesn't work for you?
<Faust-C> anyone here use 64bit ubuntu?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> and I happen to like KDE better than Gnome
<Slart> Faust-C: yes
<Scorcher> Faust-c: i do
<Fredd> guntbert: everything works lol, just not liking to see errors on my system..unless if they are just errors that i shouldn't worry about
<Faust-C> Slart, do you have any issues w/ a lack of software?
<Faust-C> im wanting to run 64 to fully use my 4 gigs
<Sitherae> therealnanotube: How do I get it to scan my whole windows harddrive? Its just scanning files in the immediate directory
<Faust-C> but im scared ill lose software like vbox and so forth
<Baptiste> does anyone have a solution for this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184873&highlight=noise ? that noise coming from my speakers is starting to become unbearable...
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: then what is the problem, you were just complaining you had to use Kubuntu over Ubuntu, but you like Kubuntu bette than Ubuntu... make sense, then come back to class
<Slart> Faust-C: nope.. only time it's stopped me was with my online banking system..
<Scorcher> Falust: is vbox 32 bit?
<Slart> Faust-C: but I can run that in 32 bit firefox if I really want to
<Faust-C> Scorcher, yes but idk if it has 64 version
<guntbert> Fredd: I wouldn't worry too much, as long as everything is working all right...
<CarlF1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=couchdb  - network timeout - is there a mirror?
<Faust-C> Slart, ic, ihmm
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> _2 told me this IndyGunFreak seems very adversarial, and arrogant.   don't let him get to you.
<Scorcher> faust: thats ok, just install th 32bit libs
<Baptiste> I constantly have some noise in the speakers, and using the wheel even adds some noise
<Scorcher> and it will run
<dvs_> dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror   <------ does the block size always = 4096 ?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: well, _2 is probably a dolt who i could care less about.. and you'll end up in the same file probably
<Fredd> guntbert: 1 more thing, will apt-get autoremove have an effect on any of the installed packages that the system and user uses?
<Chrizz_> Baptiste: Did you try other soundcard drivers?
<Scorcher> faust:  if you lose it in the install just reinstall it with the --force-arcuterture flag
<guntbert> !language | JohnTheUbuntuGuy
<ubottu> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> So IndyGunFreak is Arrogant and I won't let him get to me
<Scorcher> (speed wrog)
<Scorcher> wrong
<Baptiste> Chrizz_, no I haven't ; how easy is it to install an other sound driver? (my mb is my soundcard)
<Faust-C> Scorcher, ah sweet
<Chrizz_> Is there a way to install XP or Vista without formatting ubuntu?
<dvs_> dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror   <------ does the block size always = 4096 ?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> And I hope I never see IndyGunFreak or you Crazy People good bye
<Slart> Chrizz_: you can install it to another drive.. or in virtualbox
<Faust-C> Chrizz_, install XP/Vista first then install ubuntu
<guntbert> Fredd: imho apt-get autoremove just removes packages that are not needed any more, but maybe some other guy knows better?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: well that would be a relief, i won't have to add you to my ignore list
<koala_man> Chrizz_: if you have a proper xp or vista cd, it should install nicely on a separate partition
<_2> dvs_ no.   default is 512
<Chrizz_> koala_man: Can i split   harddrive without destroying linux?
<_2> dvs_ if you set the bs to your hardware's actual bs you get best preformance.
<Chrizz_> Baptiste: Try the restricted driver tool.
<emart> chrizz_ yes, of course. you can add a windows partition to your harddrive.
 * Faust-C wonders how to clean system of apps that arent being used
<koala_man> Chrizz_: you can use gparted to do that from a livecd, but make sure you keep a backup anyways
<ASrock> is there any way i can make my own custom disk of ubuntu so after installation it has all the programs i want already installed?
<_2> ASrock there is a wiki dedicated to that.
<Chrizz_> koala_man: So i have to shut down, boot with a live cd, and spit the harddrive?
<Baptiste> well Chrizz_, it doesn't show the sound driver so...
<dotech> eject certainly unmounts the device's volume but the device still shows up in "Places" and it clearly isn't ejected because the device hasn't changed into charge only mode.
<ASrock> _2: can you give me a link please?
<lusepuster_> Hello channel. Any idea why the Aurora GTK engine doesn't work when I install it on Ubuntu Hardy?
<haxi_phone> Hi. I have a problem: I connected a ethernet cable
<josh__> hey everyone I am in need of some computer advice aside from ubuntu
<Chrizz_> Baptiste: Did you update your ubuntuversion to 8.04?
<ASrock> haxi_phone:and?
<_2> ASrock sorry i don't have the url.
<dotech> haxi_phone: I think we all have that problem.
<TerminalBash> If you wanna talk to me Call me Bash
<ASrock> _2:ok thanks anyway
<Sitherae> How do I get ClamTK to scan a whole harddrive and not just the immediate directory?
<haxi_phone> To a fresh ubu 5.04 install, but I'm not connected to the network
<koala_man> Chrizz_: yes, you can resize a partition that's in use. without destroying the fs, anyways.
<askand> is there a way I can choose to use tracker when pressing the searchbutton in nautilus?
<deus_> good evening :)
<haxi_phone> Dotech: ^^
<josh__> I have a 3 year old dell inspiron 6000 I just installed ubuntu on and I plan on using this pc for another year or 2.. it has 2x512mb sticks of ram and Im thinking of upgrading to 2x1gb sticks.. anyone think its worth it?
<dotech> haxi_phone: Check if your Ethernet device was loaded properly with lspci.
<deus_> Ive got a bit of a weird problem: Some programs in my newly installed ubuntu environment will pause running when Im not moving the mouse. One of them is for example the update-manager.
<ASrock> josh__:what cpu?
<haxi_phone> Josh: im actually running ubu on a inspiron 4000
<koala_man> josh__: it kind of depends what you use it for, but I probably wouldn't bother
<josh__> its 1 .73 ghz pentium 4
<deus_> any ideas how thats possible? I've looked at power saving settings, but even if i turn all the settings of the problem remains the same
<josh__> I just use it for basic functions for school
<ASrock> josh__i had ubuntu running on a dimension 4700 which i upgraded to 3gb RAM and it had a p4 2.79ghz
<josh__> did you see a significant increase in performance due to upgraded ram?
<ASrock> josh__: its probably worth it considering u can probably get 2gb ram for like 20 bucks
<haxi_phone> Dotech: lspci gives me ethernet controler intel corp etc etc ethernet pro 100
<josh__> I just dont know if the computer will still be bottlenecked due to the processor
<josh__> yea from dell its like 50 bucks
<josh__> im sure newegg would be cheaper
<ASrock> josh__:http://www.newegg.com
<josh__> yayea of course
<josh__> I love newegg
<dotech> haxi_phone: If you are connecting to that device then the problem lies within your network configuration.
<mrklean> Does anyone happen to know where Deluge stores its torrent files?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: a ram upgrade, almost always will result in a performance increase(unless you have some other underlying hardware problem)
<josh__> I just need to find out what kind of ram is compatible with this sucker
<Spartaco2011> Hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: well, look at your model on Dell's laptop.
<rochioo> ablas español??
<cyrax> How do I set up X to use more than three buttons (on my mouse)
<ikonia> !es | rochioo
<ubottu> rochioo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TerminalBash> I am using a Dell Inspirion 6000 too Running Ubuntu
<josh__> nice
<deus_> anyone any idea why the update-manager pauses its updates unless a mouse is hovering over the screen?
<josh__> how much memory do you have?
<haxi_phone> Dotech: and that means? The ethernet is eth0 right? Gnome inet manager only gimme device lo
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: is that a laptop or a desktop?
<ikonia> josh__: how much ram do you have
<josh__> laptop
<josh__> 1gb ram
<TerminalBash> I have 59.5 MB'S Left
<josh__> 2x512
<ASrock> josh__:pc24200 ddr2 ram
<ikonia> josh__: thats plenty
<_2> ok fellows i'm out.   shalom !
<josh__> asrock where did you find that?
<mrklean> Does anyone happen to know where Deluge stores its torrent files?
<josh__> dells website?
<kc8pxy> preseed question.   does it matter what order i add my preseed lines?
<kcman> i need some help with wine
<ASrock> josh__:GOOGLE
<ikonia> josh__: contact dell if you want ram upgrades, but you have plenty
<dvs_> whats in /proc ?
<perillux> Should I be able to Suspend and Hibernate?  Because I have not been able to do so since the day I installed Ubuntu.  I've spend a LOT of time trying to get it to work and I gave up.  But now I'm wondering, is it possible?  Or is suspend/hibernate on a laptop with ATI card a lost cause?
<ASrock> josh__: just search google for the computer model with RAM behind it
<josh__> yea thats what I was wondering if it would make much of a difference
<ikonia> dvs_: a virtual file system interface to the kenrel
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: looks like it takes PC2-4200 200pin DIMMS... (thats for a Dell Inspiron 6000)
<haxi_phone> Detech: any idea?
<dvs_> if i was backing up / why would i exclude that ?
<ikonia> dvs_: because it's created on boot
<TerminalBash> I gotta go i'm gonna go back to the windows side of my computer
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: ram will almost always make a difference...  http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=dhs&c=us&l=en&cs=19&k=inspiron+6000&cat=all
<josh__> thanks gentlemen.. I just dont know if its even worth putting anything into this machine but thank you I appreciate it
<dvs_> ikonia:  thatnkx
<josh__> especially if its only like 20 bucks
<josh__> lol
<idk> anyone know how to use macchanger?
<Dreadful> have anyone had the problem that when running the "install inside windows" function, you get the error: "Could not access cd, please make sure other applications are not using it..." and know how to fix it?
<Spartaco2011> Is there someone that speak Italian?
<ikonia> !it | Spartaco2011
<ubottu> Spartaco2011: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: looks like this is it....  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=2267&name=PC4200-DDR2-SODIMM-Memory
<AzizLight> is there a way to remove the small red X on the right of each TAB in a terminal so that it only possible to close a tab using ctrl+shift+w ?
<ikonia> AzizLight: change the theme
<josh__> thank you indy
<kcman> i am installing wow bc and when the downloader stops and offers the install option and i click it nothing happens..
<Flannel> Dreadful: Try booting to the CD, and checking the CD for defects (its on the initial menu, and you won't have to actually boot Ubuntu).  That sometimes happens if somethign went wrong with the burn
<AzizLight> ikonia: I have to change my whole theme?? or can I change the theme of the terminal only? :S
<Flannel> Dreadful: or, if you want to assume its wrong, burn again at 4x
<ikonia> AzizLight: change the whole theme
<AzizLight> ikonia: do you know a theme on which there is no X on each tab?
<ikonia> AzizLight: not off the top of my head, check out gnome-look.org
<Dreadful> flannel: i did that, and it doesnt find any errors:S
<AzizLight> ikonia: ok thanks..
<NARKOZ> hi. can any1 help me?
<IndyGunFreak> josh__: double check that info, cuz looking at dell's site, its showing that model comes w/ two different types of ram, which doesn't make much sense
<ikonia> NARKOZ: if you ask a question we can try
<sysdoc> Has anyone in here got FFX 3.0 and Java-Sun6-sun to work?
<NARKOZ> i just want to to how connect to the internet from ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> AzizLight: Its a known bug: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335453
<Dreadful> any other tips flannel? :S
<ubottu> Gnome bug 335453 in general "Close buttons take up a lot of space and are easy to click by accident when selecting tabs" [Enhancement,New]
<kcman> ideas, or is there a room that i should go to
<Flannel> Dreadful: Try copying all the files off the CD to a folder (on your desktop or whatever) and then running wubi from there
<Dreadful> thx:)
<ASrock> how do i compile a .sh file into an executable file?
<ikonia> ASrock: you don't
<ikonia> ASrock: thts a shell script
<KillingVector> ASrock: A .sh is executable if you chmod +x foo.sh
<ASrock> kingvector thanks
<AzizLight> Flannel: I see, thanks
<kcman> anyone in here help me with iwne
<kcman> wine*
<KillingVector> it's sort of like a .bat file was under DOS
<ikonia> kcman: specialist wine support is available in #winehq
<kc8pxy> KillingVector:  .. IIRC,  ANY file is "executible"  if you chmod +x :)   even if it's gibberish :)
<kcman> ikonia thank you
<KillingVector> kc8pxy: Yeah. And just about all of them are even meaningful if you try to parse them as perl ;)
<testmycode019> yo
<kc8pxy> KillingVector:  you know much about preseeding?
<KillingVector> Nope.
<RemsSs> ﻿hello everybody
<RemsSs> i actualy use mplayer
<RemsSs> there is an off voice
<Ronaldinho> Maza faka
<ikonia> Ronaldinho: please don't
<testmycode019> yo
<markowen> yo trdt
<RemsSs> how can i delete this voice
<RemsSs> ?
<ikonia> RemsSs: off voice ?
<perillux> Should I be able to Suspend and Hibernate?  Because I have not been able to do so since the day I installed Ubuntu.  I've spend a LOT of time trying to get it to work and I gave up.  But now I'm wondering, is it possible?  Or is suspend/hibernate on a laptop with ATI card a lost cause?
<kapu> I have ubuntu server. My home partition is on a raid five. All other partitions are on a raid1. So, I boot from the raid1. I would like to know what the proper boot  procedure for restoring my raid1 from tape would be in the event raid1 goes dead. I need to make a recovery disk?
<tritium> perillux: yes, it is quite possible
<RemsSs> there is 2 men which speak about the film
<AzizLight> Flannel: is there actually a fix for this?
<tritium> AzizLight: stay on topic, please
<unop> KillingVector, stop dissing perl :)
<ikonia> kapu: dead easy - don't
<ikonia> kapu: you restore from your other disk
<Ronaldinho> Maza faka
<perillux> tritium: would you be able to help me because I've had a hell of a time trying to get it working
<ikonia> kapu: remove the fault drive, add a new one and sync
<Flannel> AzizLight: Theres a patch, I believe.
<RemsSs> i know that j is the subtitles
<kapu> raid1 can sync? I thought, since it is striping, there is no redundancy
<Flannel> AzizLight: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/99978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99978 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal has no abbitily to disable close button on tabs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ikonia> kapu: raid 1 is mirroring
<tritium> perillux: can't at this moment -- on my way out
<kapu> o
<kapu> my bad *turning red"
<kc8pxy> kapu:  why is your boot partition not raid0? i've never had good success booting to non-raid0 drives.
<ikonia> kapu: no big deal
<dotech> hmm this must be a bug with Ubuntu
<perillux> would anyone please be able to assist me with getting Suspend/Hibernate working on my laptop.  I haven't been able to do it since the day I installed Ubuntu.
<dotech> there's no way to eject this usb device
<Mez_> türk
<kapu> kc8pxy good question, back to the drawing board
<ikonia> kc8pxy: non-raid0 ?
<vadim> can anybody advise me any good rss reader except liferea and akgregator?
<ikonia> kc8pxy: you can boot from a raid 1 device no issues
<ikonia> vadim: thunderbird
<perlsyntax> I want to do some raw socket in Ubuntu.Do i have to sudo bash then my password to do raw sockets?
<kapu> Well, now that I think of it, mirroring isn't all that bad.
<ikonia> kapu: it's excellent
<eltese> What is the commando to run glx-gears?
<kapu> think I'll keep it that way
<perlsyntax> if i am right
<ikonia> perlsyntax: what are you talking about
<Baughn> eltese: glxgears, oddly enough
<ikonia> eltese: glx-hears
<ikonia> gear
<MrElendig> eltese: s/-//
<perlsyntax> well i talking about do some raw socket programming.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: ok - ?
<paolo> Hi *. I have a weird problem. If I try to open a directory with pictures in nautilius it would creates thumbs. But if I open the same dir with dolphin then it would create thumbs and after that they would be visible in nautilius. Does anyone know why?
<kapu> thanks guys, have a good day
<eltese> How can I check if my video card is prorperly installed?
<ikonia> paolo: shared .thumbs dir ?
<perlsyntax> ikonia, is that the way i am to do it?
<Baughn> perlsyntax: ..yeah, you do need root permissions. Or a suid root executable.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: no
<perlsyntax> that what i thought
<portatil> hey
<ikonia> perlsyntax: you don't need to be root
<r3c0n> hello, i have newly transitioned to ubuntu after using fedora for a while, but i was wondering whether any of you can recommend a comprehensive guide for apt-get and dpkg.. ive grown very acustomed to yum and rpm any guidance would be greatly appreciated
<RemsSs> ok that all right i 've found my command
<RemsSs> thinks
<eltese> r3c0n: man :)
<Baughn> ikonia: To use raw sockets, you do
<perlsyntax> really i thought i did
<Baughn> perlsyntax: You do
<portatil> soy Sandy
<perlsyntax> ok
<r3c0n> eltese: ?
<kc8pxy> ikonia: mebbe i forgot my raid numbers.  my boot partition has needed to always be on a mirrored raid. i thought that was 0. it has a copy of my kernel on each of the drives.
<ikonia> Baughn: yes, but he's not doing that, he should program and build as non-root user and run it as root
<portatil> Sandy
<eltese> r3con: In terminal type "man dpkg" for instance
<Baughn> ikonia: Well, he did specifically ask about raw socket programming
<paolo> ikonia: maybe ... but I didn't do anything
<perlsyntax> baughn, then how do i do it?
<ikonia> Baughn: yes, but he should program as non-root, but then run as root
<ikonia> Baughn: making the source files as root is pointless
<r3c0n> right..
<eltese> r3c0n: thats the built in manual... Also check http://ubuntuforums.org
<Baughn> ikonia: Well, of course
<perlsyntax> i see
<ross> i'm having some trouble viewing media
<paolo> ikonia: and where is the .thumb dir?
<Baughn> ikonia: ..I'd kind of assume anyone who's even /considering/ using raw sockets would /know/ that
<CapaH> How do you get SOUND on the "SkyRocket" screensaver?
<ikonia> paolo: home dir
<ikonia> Baughn: doesn't look like it to me
<Baughn> perlsyntax: Er. You do know that, right?
<AzizLight> Flannel: ok thanks a lot
<ross> i can hear sound but i can't see the video
<unop> perlsyntax, though, you should do  sudo -i  instead of  sudo bash
<sauvin> ross, what kind of media?
<CapaH> Does anyone know?
<perlsyntax> now i do
<eltese> No one who knows how to check and see if video driver is properly installed?
 * Baughn facepalms
<ikonia> Baughn: ;)
<ross> quicktime
<ross> i can't view quicktime media
<ross> it has
<ross> it just says the file name
<sauvin> What are you trying to view it with?
<AzizLight> Flannel: one more thing, a noobish question: I downloaded 2 .diff files, how do I apply the patched now? :S
<r3c0n> eltese: are you trying to determine whether nvidia or ati driver was installed properly?
<ross> it just says "/tmp/geckoz60ily
<eltese> r3c0n: nvidia
<r3c0n> eltese: one way to ensure you have direct rendering is to do glxinfo |grep rendering
<ross> and down at the bottom it just has the time and percentage
<sauvin> Another is just to run glxgears :D
<r3c0n> indeed
<paolo> ikonia: thanks... let me check that
<sauvin> ross, what are you using to view these media with?
<perillux> eltese: and make sure it says direct rendering: Yes
<ross> i don't know..?
<kcman> ikonia that room was nothing that or they were just messing with me
<ross> how do i check?
<ross> i had quicktime installed
<Flannel> AzizLight: Youll need to get the source, then apply the diff files with patch (theres probably some GUI tool to do that) and then compile
<ross> and it was working fine before but now i don't know what happened
<Flannel> !compiling | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sauvin> You don't know what command you're using to view media?
<ross> so please help me : (
<eltese> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<eltese> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual <- That comes up when I try to run glxgears
<josh__> hey all.. I have another question for you.. sometimes when I plug in a usb device such as a wireless mouse or external hdd I need to restart my computer for ubuntu to recognize them
<ikonia> kcman: the topic is "21:10 -!- Topic for #winehq: End user/tech support channel for Wine (
<josh__> and ideas
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to get sound to work with the screensavers? Skyrocket is supposed to have sound but it si silent when I run it -- anyone nkow what I can do to fix that?
<ikonia> kcman: so it is
<Baughn> eltese: THen you have no 3d driver installed. What gpu are you using?
<kcman> ikonia ok
<AzizLight> Flannel: ok thanks a lot
<ikonia> kcman: type "/topic" in a channel to see it's topic
<eltese> Baughn: GPU beeing?
<Baughn> eltese: Graphics processing unit
<Baughn> eltese: Like, nvidia? ATI? Intel?
<paolo> ikonia: ok... why dolphin can update thumbnails and nautilus can't
<eltese> Baughn: Nvidia 8800 GTS
<ikonia> paolo: check the permissions ? Nautilus probably can, but it doesn't as the file hasn't changed
<ross> anyone...?
<Baughn> eltese: Right. You should be seeing a popup suggesting you install restricted drivers..
<Baughn> eltese: Whether you do or not is up to you, but if you don't you won't get 3d support, period
<eltese> Baughn: I already did that
<ikonia> ross: saying anyone is pointles, if someone didn't see your question "anyone" means nothing to them, if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<eltese> Baughn: But it still wont work
<ross> ikonia: thanks
<barslow> How can i replace Nautilus completely? ive installed Thunar but it seems like Nautilus is still controlling the folders on my desktop
<Baughn> eltese: Can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<eltese> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<debCarlos> !selftell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell
<eltese> Baughn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38301/
<Gibson44> Hi
<rockyrock> guys what are the keys for the Cube?
<ASrock> what do i do with a .deb file?
<ikonia> rockyrock: ctrl+alt+left/right
<ikonia> ASrock: install it
<ikonia> ASrock: assuming it's meant for ubuntu
<debCarlos> ASrock, dpkg -i file.deb  .... install it :)
<tcc_> can somjeone help me change my screen resolution,its only giving me one option yet when first installed i was able to change it to whatever i wanted?
<ASrock> oh lol...nvm
<barslow> ﻿How can i replace Nautilus completely? ive installed Thunar but it seems like Nautilus is still controlling the folders on my desktop
<ASrock> wow, linux is easier than windows
<CapaH> Can anyone tell me how to get the Ubuntu screensavers to have sound ?
<Baughn> eltese: That's actually the exact same setup as mine, except for the screen. Hmm..
<rockyrock> ikonia: it doesn't work
<ASrock> ...once you figure it out that is
<debCarlos> ASrock, of course :D.
<sauvin> o.O
<Slart> CapaH: sound? they have sound?
<sauvin> Define "easier".
<rockyrock> ikonia: it just moves to the next desktop
<barslow> why does my sound go out since upgrading to 8.04
<Baughn> eltese: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<_kev> how do i limit user processes?
<ASrock> people say linux doesnt have good support, so far i feel ubuntu has way better support than microsuck
<Baughn> eltese: Going by that, it's failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<ikonia> rockyrock: then the cube isn't enabled
<ikonia> ASrock: it's called "microsoft"
<Slart> ASrock: no need for name calling
<Vooloo> how do I reset my keymap the way it were when I installed ubuntu in metacity? I have screwed up something and my caps lock led doesnt work, and the volume controller is broken
<Baughn> ASrock: I figured calling something "microsoft" was enough of an insult already
<rockyrock> ikonia: how to enable it>
<nikre> barslow, can you go system->preferences->sound
<sauvin> Yea, gotta be nice to the pinheads at MacroShaft.
<rockyrock> ?
<Baughn> eltese: See if lsmod|grep nv prints anything
<ikonia> !cube >ro
<ikonia> sauvin: please don't
<barslow> nikre: yes
 * sauvin hides
<ikonia> sauvin: it's not big or clever, and it's uncalled for
<nikre> does it work?
<ASrock> hahaha, sauvin thats the best on ive ever heard
<CapaH> Slart: I do not actually hear any sound on any ubuntu screensaver - and would like to :)
<nikre> i mean test
<_kev> How can i limit the max proc of a user and the hd size they can use to?
<eltese> Baughn: nope
<Baughn> eltese: After it doesn't, sudo modprobe nvidia and tell me the output. And the last few lines of dmesg after running that.
<ikonia> _kev: disk quotas or disk
<debCarlos> ASrock, yeah, yesterday i plugged my printer and it just worked :D. In ****** you would have to install driver, restart, restart, restart....
<barslow> nikre: right now it does but thats bc i just reset
<_kev> ikonia, disk quotas
<Slart> CapaH: afaik they don't use sound.. or you mean you can't play music when the screensaver is active
<ikonia> _kev: thats right yes
<nikre> ok
<sauvin> Oh... ikonia, I apologise. I didn't realise i wasn't in my regular channel when I said that.
<barslow> nikre:  it seems to go out at random
<ikonia> _kev: cpu - you can't really limit like that
<Baughn> eltese: Hang on, you wouldn't happen to have upgraded your kernel recently?
<tcc_> can someone help me change my screen resolution please
<eltese> Baughn: Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- was the message
<Slart> !res | tcc
<ubottu> tcc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ASrock> debCarlos, darn right....my bluetooth worked flawlessly in ubuntu, windows tried to use it for my internet connection and i had to reinstall a bunch of drivers to get it to work again
<Baughn> eltese: ..the heck
<barslow> nikre: i've read some stuff in the forums and changed everything to ALSA but that didnt work
<eltese> Baughn: I installed ubuntu today so nope ;p at least I dont think so
<rockyrock> ikonia: what did u mean by ﻿!cube >ro?
<ikonia> !cube > rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock, please see my private message
<ikonia> rockyrock: check the private message from ubottu
<rockyrock> ok
<eltese> I also got a keyboard problem for anyone who is good at that sort of thing :p
<debCarlos> ASrock, Yeah, i had same experience with Vista... before deleting it
<Baughn> eltese: Try running sudo depmod -a, and then modprobe it again
<nikre> barslow, my situation isnt much different than yours, maybe worse.
<crdlb> Baughn: he's using the 'nv' driver
<barslow> nikre: so it can't be fixed?
<nikre> i get this error : "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "gconfaudiosink"" and solution available yet
<nikre> *no solution
<dorito> anyone has experience with gdesklets?
<rockyrock> ikonia: can i install Compuz with Avant?
<eltese> Baughn: same thing happens
<dorito> I am trying to configure the weather on goodweather but It keeps saying N/A
<ikonia> rockyrock: compiz is already installed on a default ubuntu 8.04 install
<nikre> barslow, afaik cant be fixed :<
<dorito> rockyrock : go to #compiz-fusion
<Baughn> crdlb: So he is. Hum..
<barslow> is there a way to completely remove nautilus? It's still controlling my desktop and folders, when i open media files from my desktop folders nautilus bugs out
<debCarlos> !repeat | barslow
<ubottu> barslow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Baughn> eltese: crdlb is right. Apparently installing the nvidia driver didn't upgrade xorg.conf correctly.
<crdlb> Baughn: which may have happened when the nvidia driver failed to start, so it becomes really hard to debug :/
<dorito> anyone has experience with gdesklets? I am trying to configure the weather on goodweather but It keeps saying N/A
<dorito> please
<ikonia> !away > AzizLight|away
<ubottu> AzizLight|away, please see my private message
<rockyrock> I have nvidia 8500GT card and i downloaded the driver from nvidia.com but i can't install it
<vadim> <ikonia>: thunderbird isn't working properly with rss for me. Can you advise smth else?
<ikonia> rockyrock: the driver with ubuntu should be ine
<barslow> ubottu: its a simple question i dont see a reason why noone can answer it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> vadim: fix thunderbird
<Baughn> crdlb: Yes, the driver shoudln't refuse to install based on the contents of xorg.conf
<ray_> im ubuntu 8.04 what software alows me to watch tv if no tv tuner card in here wile on internet?
<Baughn> eltese: This would be /very/ hard to debug over irc. How do you feel about giving me root access?
<Slart> barslow: it's not a very simple question
<Baughn> eltese: Needless to say, that's a request you should never say yes to
<barslow> Slart: yes it is, just want to know whether its possible to completely replace nautilus
<RequinB4> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Slart> barslow: well.. if it's easy perhaps you can answer it.. I sure can't
<rockyrock> ikonia: no it's not i feel that when i run the Visual Effects the desktop becomes a little bit slow and instable
<eltese> Baughn: You mean through a terminal client?
<dorito> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<ray_> any one?
<Baughn> eltese: Well, ssh, but yes
<dorito> !goodweather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodweather
<barslow> Slart: well i can completely remove nautilus, but is there a replacement to manage the desktop?
<Slart> barslow: check the forums.. google etc
<ikonia> rockyrock: I strongly suggest you don't try to use the nvida.com drivers, the ubuntu ones should be ok from that card from what I'm reading
<eltese> Baughn: Sure if you can fix it. I mean if I think your doing anything funky Ill just shut you down ^^
<Baughn> eltese: I could probably fix it in about five minutes that way. Of course, I could also install a trojan. I'd promise not to, but.. :/
<ray_> any ne?
<ray_> any one
<barslow> Slart: i have, the forums explain how to replace nautlis for file managing but not for desktop replacement
<Slart> barslow: I don't know.. I can't remember what xubuntu and kubuntu uses.. I don't think they use nautilus so I guess there might be something else out there
<crdlb> rockyrock: and the driver from nvidia.com is the same one, so it's not going to fix anything
<RequinB4> barslow: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Slart> barslow: there used to be something called sawfish.. but that was a long time ago
<ikonia> ray_: saying "anyone" is pointless, if someone missed your question saying "anyone" means nothing, if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<rockyrock> ikonia: is the Ubuntu driver better??
<RequinB4> barslow: pcmanfm allows you to specify a desktop... most FM do
<crdlb> Slart: sawfish was a window manager :)
<ikonia> rockyrock: it's better intergrated
<ray_> in ubunut 8.04 what software can alow me t watch tv if no tv tuner card while oninternet
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  what about ti's cousin, "Someone" ??:)
<ray_> ?
<Slart> crdlb: well.. I said it was a long time ago =)
<ray_> sorry ikonia
<Slart> ray_: you don't have a tv-card yet you still want to watch tv? firefox perhaps?
<uoaphys> hi, i have an HP inkjet, is there a control panel i can use to manage the printer, see errors, start and stop, reload the print driver, etc?
<ray_> slart yes i have firefox
<uoaphys> i am having seriously intermittent probs with this printer
<RequinB4> uoaphys: hplip
<ray_> was woundering any thing like what windows has i seen then on windows
<uoaphys> req; just type that at terminal?
<rockyrock> ikonia: crdlb: when i choose the "None" Visual Effects the widgets of Screenlets become ugly
<Slart> ray_: then it's just a matter of finding a site that sends tv shows over internet
<rockyrock> let's say pixlized
<Slart> ray_: anything web-based that works in windows ought to work in linux (unless they've been very very stupid)
<RequinB4> ray_: what exactly are you trying to do
<ray_> slart what i mean is i mean i see on windows sat softwarfe to watch it
<perillux> would anyone please be able to assist me with getting Suspend/Hibernate working on my laptop.  I haven't been able to do it since the day I installed Ubuntu.
<ray_> RequinB4, i trying to get software to watch sat
<ilya_> привет
<ilya_> hello
<ray_> tv with out a tv tuner card i seen then on windows a lot but not on ubunt 8.04
<nikre> i have a request, i have intel ICH5 soundcard. according to this page( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsIntel ) my soundcard is not supported(tho supported in 7.10). is there any possibility to make it work?
<Slart> ray_: what is this software called on windows?
<vadim> how do i define what package provides some file?
<rockyrock> ikonia: crdlb: but when i choose the Normal mode it's oky. But I don't want to have Visual cuz of slowing down
<ray_> not sure seen  lots my friend showsed me
<Slart> nikre: perhaps it's supported in 8.04 ?
<RequinB4> ray_: mythbuntu?  I've never seen it without a tv card, unless you're describing something completely different than one i'm thinking of
<ray_> RequinB4, yes any software based one
<ray_> like what windows has
<nikre> Slart, only ICH6 is said to be supported according to that page. or may i have got it wrong?
<Slart> ray_: go ask your friend then.. because I've never seen any software that lets you watch satelite tv without a tv-card only using an internet connection
<RequinB4> ray_: "windows" doesn't "have" anything - its a third party program if it exists
<Slart> ray_: unless you mean like vuze
<_Garfield_> Hey guys, I get this error after recompile: mkinitramfs-kpkg failed to create initrd image. Anybody any thought
<RequinB4> ray_: how do you connect to it without a card?
<ray_> RequinB4 yes any 3rd party ones
<rockyrock> I want to insall PHP, Mysql, and Apache but i don't know their names in the repos cuz there are so many names that are the same
<ray_> RequinB4 on lapy
<Slart> nikre: I have no idea.. you're probably right.. I was just asking since you asked about an older version of ubuntu
<Flannel> rockyrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nikre> Slart, Actually, I'd like to know how to reinstall the sound system
<rockyrock> Flannel: thnx
<matt__> does anyone know how to get JME working in ubuntu?
<Slart> nikre: alsa?
<nikre> Slart, i've no idea, i'm a beginner
<Slart> nikre: I guess you could remove it using apt-get purge and then install it again.. I'm not sure how much other stuff it might take with it because of dependencies though
<ray_> RequinB4,  any 3rd party one for ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> nikre: why do you want to reinstall alsa? is it broken? do you want a newer version?
<nikre> Slart, i had made a prev. installation of ubuntu server and installed gnome with all of its components
<Sitherae> I have found a virus on my Windows drive using ClamAV. The file is pagefile.sys. Would it be safe to delete this file while in Ubuntu? or should I boot into windows and delete it?
<RequinB4> ray_: No one can help you if you don't describe 1) what program you used on windows or 2) How you connected your sat tv to the pc without a card
<vadim> how can i define what package contains needed file?
<bifkit> Is it possible to use mdadm to re-assemble a 4-disk ntfs RAID0+1 array without losing the data? Initially setup with mobo fakeraid, I believe.
<ray_> RequinB4,  throw internet
<Slart> bifkit: possible.. perhaps... practical.. not likely =/
<ray_> like what joost dose RequinB4
<matt__> I need to use a Java applet called "JME Molecular Editor". I dled Sun Java 6, but I get this message "java and javascript must be enabled in this browser"
<Slart> bifkit: lots of important files on that raid?
<nikre> and sound used to work in that cfg. but now i reinstalled ubuntu server and installed only needed packages using a shell script in swedcore.net
<bifkit> Slart: Any other recommendations?
<nikre> now everything else but sound is ok
<Ax-Ax> visudo: no editor found (editor path = /usr/bin/vi)
<RequinB4> ray_: if you need an external application to see it (such as joost), and they only make it for windows, you might try wine
<RequinB4> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cpamoa> I've got a problem to install my lexmark Z25, I'm following this HOW-TO:How to make a Lexmark Z25 work at this address: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19470
<Slart> nikre: I'm not alsa expert.. you might try asking in #alsa... bring some food and coffee with you though.. those guys only check in once a week or so in the channel... but when you do get answers they are usually good
<ray_> ok RequinB4
<nikre> ok
<bF_tYpE> whoś from manila here!!!
<bifkit> Slart: It's my storage array.  I kept pretty much everything on it in my Windows setup.
<RequinB4> ray_: but... youtube and veoh work fine via browswer
<Ictinike> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew how I could force maximize an app in wine that I currently can't see?
<Slart> bifkit: well..start windows and copy the files over to something else.. buy a new motherboard if the old one is dead
<ray_> ok RequinB4 got url for veoh?
<Ax-Ax> visudo: no editor found (editor path = /usr/bin/vi) what can i do?
<qr> has any one else experienced mysterious high CPU usage?  My cpu usage is usually ~0.5-1.0%, but occasionally top will start reporting 50-100% system / user cpu constantly without assigning it to any process.  The machine gets quite hot when this happens, so I believe the CPU is in fact being used.  Has anyone else experienced anything similar?
<bifkit> Slart: Windows install is long gone. Part of the motivation to switch to Ubuntu. :)
<Slart> bifkit: I was in the same situation a couple of years back.. but then the motherboard was out of production.. I've still got the hard drives in a box
<Ictinike> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew how I could force maximize an app in wine that I currently can't see?
<RequinB4> ray_: veoh.com, but in general anything that will work in windows via the broswer (no download programs) will work in ubuntu
<cpamoa> with this line :/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35, I've got this error:/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35: error while loading shared libraries: liblexz35printer.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bifkit> Slart: So my best option is to reinstall Windows to make Ubuntu work? :)
<Slart> bifkit: hehe.. well.. installing windows is pretty quick.. it shouldn't take more than a day to install, get the raid up and then copy the files somewhere else
<cpamoa> but with this one no error:/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35
<Ictinike> I have guild wars running fine via Wine, however, I just minimized it, and it disappeared, is there a way to get it back?
<Slart> bifkit: afaik yes.. there might be raid-gurus out there that can help you but that's what I'd do
<bifkit> Slart: got a Terabyte external drive I could borrow? :)
<ivantis> good god, 1350 users?
<Slart> bifkit: nah.. but I've got 3 internal ones. =/
<Scruffy> no 1349 :)
<ivantis> Terabyte drives
<ivantis> god, who could use all that space?
 * bifkit raises hand.
<Slart> bifkit: but those western digitial mybook drives are pretty neat.. you can use it for backup when you're done
 * KillingVector filled up 500GB in a few weeks...
<ivantis> how?
<Slart> ivantis: all the linux distros.. use up so much space.. =)
<ivantis> yeah
<ivantis> kinda
<KillingVector> ivantis: every Iron Chef episode ever broadcast, for starters...
<bifkit> Slart: Now if I only had the money to buy one. :)
<Slart> bifkit: ah.. can't help you there.. unfortunately
<bF_tYpE> whoś from manila here!!!
<genius>  I want to learn programing I'm considering learning Python, I would like do develop apps for both Windows and Linux, would that be a good place to start??
<sysdoc> I have a Java app that keeps giving me an error saying that I need JDK 5.0 or higher. I have JDK 6.0 installed anyone have an idea what I'm missing here?
<deus_> is there any reasonable explaination why programs in ubuntu tent to pause or even stop when the mouse is not moving for a little while (1-5 minutes)?
<swage99> hello any body today for help?
<Ictinike> I have guild wars running fine via Wine, however, I just minimized it, and it disappeared, is there a way to get it back?
<Slart> bifkit: some advice for the future.. either go for real raid cards (the expensive ones).. or don't use raid at all.. (or pure software raid). Fakeraid isn't faster, better or cheaper.. it's just more likely to lose your files
<Bhavesh> ok, one installation of ubuntu server 8.04.1 , dmraid works , another installation of same version on same hardware gives me error message when I type in 'dmraid -ay'
<breize> genius, of course
<Glady> is it good to install firestarter and rkhunter?
<swage99> any guru out their
<bifkit> Slart: Thanks for the tips.
<Slart> genius: I would say python would be a reasonable start.. easy to develop portable apps and so on
<sysdoc> Anyone familiar with aiotrade??
<Bhavesh> nope
 * genius brieze thanks what do you think about going to JAV first
<Bhavesh> what could possibly be the problem?
<genius> *JAVA*
<Baughn> Right, fixed eltese's computer
<Baughn> ..Now I just need to tell him never to allow anyone the access he gave me. ^^;
<dherman> Has anyone gotten lirc working with the pvr150 under hardy?
<perillux> would anyone please be able to assist me with getting Suspend/Hibernate working on my laptop.  I haven't been able to do it since the day I installed Ubuntu.
<david> nas
<swage99> need help on ubuntu 8.04 on scanner hp scanjet 7400 , did work know it does not
<ivantis> perillux: suspend and hibernate
<Guest30824> hi
<Ictinike> I have guild wars running fine via Wine, however, I just minimized it, and it disappeared, is there a way to get it back?
<cwill747> perillux: did you install using windows?
<perillux> ivantis: yes, either one will do
<perillux> cwill747: what do you mean?
<ivantis> perillux: try pressing the red button in the upper right corner of the screen
<Baughn> eltese: And remember, don't give anyone the access you gave me. It's not safe. I did delete my ssh key, though. :P
<cwill747> perillux: is ubuntu the only installation you have on your computer? or is it a dual boot. if so, how did you install it?
<perillux> cwill747: I had windows XP at first, and then I completely erased it and now I only have Ubuntu
<perillux> cwill747: yes
<Sitherae> How do I get clam to search in the WHOLE directory and not just the immediate directory?
<perillux> cwill747: ubuntu only
<cwill747> perillux: what happens when you try to suspend and hibernate?
<perillux> ivantis: I've tried doing suspend and hibernate.  I know HOW, it just doesn't work
<ivantis> perillux: oic
<ivantis> perillux: did it ever work?
<perillux> ivantis: no
<Bhavesh> i have installed ubuntu server once on one hard drive, and setup FakeRAID using dmraid, and it worked, when i installed same version on aother hardrive on identical setup, it gives me error
<cwill747> perillux: have you tried using USWSUSP?
<ivantis> perillux: well, i really dont like doing that, i just do lock-screen
<perillux> cwill747: either it goes to a black screen and I see nothing and it just stays there.  OR it appears to work, the screen turns off and fans stop moving ect.. but when I resume then it stays at the black screen again
<swage99> any one good with ubuntu?
<ivantis> perillux: but they dont work on my computer either
<Bhavesh> swage99 i am trying to learn :)
<ivantis> swage99: what you need help with?
<swage99> yes
<perillux> cwill747: also, pressing ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing.  I have to do a hard reboot.
<cwill747> !uswsusp | perillux
<swage99> scanner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uswsusp
<cwill747> dang it
<ivantis> scanner
<ivantis> hmm
<swage99> yes
<ivantis> what kind?
<cwill747> !info uswsusp
<ubottu> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 136 kB, installed size 412 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<swage99> hp scanjrt 7400 c
<cwill747> !info uswsusp | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: please see above
<perillux> cwill747: I have tried uswsusp, but I got an error when it finished installing and ran the setup... or whatever it's called
<ivantis> ok
<ivantis> do you have the driver installed?
<swage99> any suggestion please!
<ivantis> swage99: do you have the driver installed?
<ivantis> swage99: do you have the driver installed?????????????
<swage99> no driver for unbutu
<jum_> hello how can I switch to the desktop while playing e.g. warsow?
<Ictinike> I have guild wars running fine via Wine, however, I just minimized it, and it disappeared, is there a way to get it back?
<cwill747> perillux: i'm out of ideas
<ivantis> swage99: is it a USB scanner?
<perillux> cwill747: thanks for you help
<cwill747> perillux: i had the same problem... i had to fix it by a fresh install
<swage99> no working with linux
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: you can try ctrl+alt+back & forward arrow keys
<cwill747> perillux: hope you don't have to go that far
<gaintsura> anyone know what would cause a desktop to be unable to switch workspaces or be unable to have more than 1 workspace?
<perillux> cwill747: the error said something about not having a valid swap, somthin like that
<ivantis> swage99: what?
<ivantis> swage99: working with linux??
<cwill747> perillux: do you have a swap disk?
<cwill747> XD
<Pirate_Hunter> Ictinike: im sure that was a bug in wine, hmm thought they fixed or maybe im confusing it but hey best bet try #winehq
<perillux> cwill747: ya, that's what's so weird
<swage99>  the interfaces is loss for linux osc scanner
<perillux> cwill747: it's not a separate disk, but it's on a separate partition.
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: but this does restart the gdm ??
<ivantis> xsane image scanner
<swage99> does not find it
<ivantis> it doesnt find it huh?
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints ath0 and wifi0 entries. What interface is ath0 as opposed to wifi0?
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: no your confusing ctrl+alt+backspace
<ivantis> well, ive never used a scanner before, so idk what to tell you
<swage99> the scanner hp scanjet
<cwill747> perillux: yeah i gotcha. strange...
<gaintsura> bullgard4: ath0 is the driver's wireless (your virtual interface) wifi0 is the physical interface
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: try ctrl+alt+back or forward arrow keys and see for yourself
<thompa> anyone know how to get flash working in firefox, it was working some weeks ago?
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: if it was it should be working now... ???
<perillux> cwill747: ok here's the exact error: "The swap file or partition that was found in uswsusp's configuration file is not active. In most cases this means userspace software suspend will not work for you and you will need to choose (or let uswsusp choose) another swap space. In some corner cases however, this can be what you want.  Continue without a valid swap space?"
<bullgard4> gaintsura: Can you tell me please what do you mean by '"the driver's wireless"?
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: it seems youtube is but comedy central no more
<Finnish_> How do I restart alsa? Or audio engine?
<gaintsura> bullgard4: ath0 is the driver creating a virtual interface to the actual wireless interface
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: huh?
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: oh yes you are right i can change the working space
<jum_> i will try in warsow
<gerzel> Does anyone know how to get banshee to play .rsn or .spc files or other videogame chip bgm files?
<deadite> ya
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: i get a while square on comedycentral.com now since some updates a while back
<bullgard4> gaintsura: Why is it necessary to create a virtual interface in addition to the actual wireless interface?
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: i mean it was always working before so i dont know where to start
<gerzel> It seems hardest to find a music player these days.  XMMS seems to have bitten the dust (at least in ubuntu land) and there are many options each with their own flaws.
<gaintsura> bullgard4: because thats the way the driver was written
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: it doesnt work, is there another possibility?
<Baughn> gerzel: I've found that itunes works fine, with wine
 * Baughn waits for the shooting
<deadite> anyone here?
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: if it was working remove it from terminal by doing purge i.e. sudo aptitude purge [program name] and install it again (might need soft restart ctrl+alt+bckspc)
<gerzel> Baughn: Thanks but I'm not really interested in itunes.
<bullgard4> gaintsura: Why was the driver written that way? Unnessesary complicated.
<gerzel> I perfer more indy media
<gaintsura> bullgard4: don't ask me, ask the creators =P
<Baughn> gerzel: I said itunes, not itms. YOu can use it with any mp3 files you like.. :P
<Athen> any best place to talk to somebody about rebuilding an array ?
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: are you using ubuntu? you telling me holding ctrl & alt than pressing forward arrow keys dont work?
<Baughn> gerzel: Well, that's your choice. I've found it incredibly hard to find anything that matches it, despite the general simplicity of the interface
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: i tried that. ive found something on the forums thanks, seems older version of ubuntu works so could be firefox
<perillux> would anyone please be able to assist me with getting Suspend/Hibernate working on my laptop.  I haven't been able to do it since the day I installed Ubuntu.
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: i am using ubuntu and of course it does work, but it doesnt when i playing warsow and thats the point
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: try downloading libflashsupport see if that help but what exactly happens when you try surfing a page with flash
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: i think most pages work, its only comedy central which is too bad cause its all i want for this
<gaintsura> anyone have a solution to choppy video both and and offline?
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: than it not ubuntu its the game running underwine and most games to that anyway even in window they get first priority and dont allow you to minimise but than i dont exactly know what is your problem
<dherman> faster processor/video card
<armenb> How do I switch from a kubuntu desktop to a normal gnome desktop?
<gaintsura> dherman: 2.62 Dual core turion 64bit + ati x1800...
<gaintsura> its not my hardware
<Baughn> armenb: Select a different session flavor when logging in
<armenb> is there an easy way i can dpkg-reconfigure something to do this?
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: i am going to try old firefox, forums say no more luck since Heron
<Baughn> armenb: No, it's a per-user choice
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: aww sorry to hear that than its best to try searching online for an answer if pages like youtube work than there is nothing wrong with flash
<shiloh7> i have been reading the forums, does diablo 2 run on ubuntu or do i have to use wine?
<armenb> Baughn - I don't think I have anything other than KDE installed..
<gerzel> baughn: Mp3s are not the problem.  All music players practically play mp3s, and many have very good sorting arrangments for them.  I'm more interested in how well it organizes my live streaming radio feeds, how well it plays old videogame music from the nes, snes and others up to this current generation, how well its interface works, how much of a procesing footprint it has etc.  I might try iTunes but it isn't what I'm aiming for.
<armenb> hrm
<armenb> er, I err. It seems I do.
<ASrock> im trying to change the splash screen when i boot...i have a file fingerprint.so how do i use it?
 * Pirate_Hunter do ppl check the game section in ubuntu forums or the linux game section find games working natevily in ubuntu?
<Baughn> ASrock: I sincerely doubt there's any connection. A .so file is a shared library.
<gerzel> I don't mean to flame it is just that I have some specific requirments in mind which banshee fills, and if I could get it to fill this last requirment of playing spc files I'd be set
<Pirate_Hunter> ASrock: have no clue but there are easier ways to change the splash screen and they are available in synaptic
<Baughn> gerzel: It's a rather unusual requirement. You couldn't "prerender" them into MP3s?
<ugurr> Hi to all i am trying to work on basic shell scripts and i am stuck about numbers [when i try to use "let" command i get an error look like this (let not found)
<tbr281> what can i use to add images to my ipod?
<ASrock> Pirate_Hunter: what do i look for in synaptic?
<Baughn> gerzel: find . -name \*.spc -exec mp3ify {} \;
<perillux> how do I find the path to my swap partition?
<Baughn> gerzel: (mp3ify left as an exercise for the reader)
<djamel> tbr281, gtkpod or amarok
<Baughn> perillux: cat /proc/swaps
<armenb> Baughn - I have 4 options...the only GNOME one I have is "Failsafe GNOME".  Shoudl there be a regular "GNOME" option?
<Pirate_Hunter> ASrock: lol typing splash or splash screen wouldve given you a list of apps that can do the job but wait a sec if you want something specific
<Baughn> armenb: There should.
<Baughn> armenb: You might have to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it'Ll show up
<armenb> Baughn: How ...
<armenb> ahhh
<armenb> let me try that.
<unop> ugurr, you don't need to use let .. just use vars as normal.  e.g  FOO=9;  FOO=$((FOO+10))
<thompa> Pirate_Hunter: no i think flash is the problem cause firefox-2 don't work and it works in other distro
<Pirate_Hunter> ASrock: try gnome-splashscreen-manager
<armenb> Baughn - that looks like exactly the problem. ubuntu-desktop was not installed.
<armenb> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> thompa: if youtube works than I doubt but than....
<Athen> any best place to talk to somebody about rebuilding an array ?
<thurston> hi. i had my graphics running just fine. i got the driver from the "hardware drivers" installed just fine. but when restarted later, i got some low graphics error message at the start up, adn im not even sure if i configured it properly. now i cant even have my screen resolution higher than 800x600. what do i do? i have an ati radeon xpress 200 video card.
<crashsystems> ﻿If I recall correctly, a while ago, the encrypted installation feature on the alternate disk was not working for 8.04. Does anyone know if this was fixed for 8.04.1?
<ASrock> kk, thanks Pirate_Hunter
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: it is ubuntu :), okay I want to minimize warsow (or any other game) when I play it. But you say that this isnt possible 'cause the game gets a higher priority, did I understand it correctly? If yes, is there any possibility to change the priority?
<Pirate_Hunter> Athen: try #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Bhavesh is trying ubuntu for the 5th time on 3rd hard drive, let's see if dmraid works witout any issue
<RequinB4> gerzel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45162
<gerzel> Baughn: I haven't found a way to convert them.
<Baughn> gerzel: Anything that can play them /should/ be able to turn them into .wavs, at the very least
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: if youre runnign a game in wine check the wine website, this server has its own #wine channel that can help with games and apps running under wine, it might be wines fault
<tbr281> thnx
<ASrock> Pirate_Hunter: i installed grub-splashscreen-manager but i cant find the shortcut in the menus
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: #winehq
<jum_> Pirate_Hunter: sorry I forgot to say that warsow is a linux native game
<thurston> >	hi. i had my graphics running just fine. i got the driver from the "hardware drivers" installed just fine. but when restarted later, i got some low graphics error message at the start up, adn im not even sure if i configured it properly. now i cant even have my screen resolution higher than 800x600. what do i do? i have an ati radeon xpress 200 video card.
<Pirate_Hunter> ASrock: even knowing i told you to install gnome-splashscreen-manager *sigh* "since i dont mess with splash & I havent got one" open terminal type man and the name of the application you just installed to get instruction on how to use it other wise go to their homesite
<hasse-fenja> xpc7426
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: im sure a while ago I posted something about checking ubuntu game section in forums etc
<Pirate_Hunter> !games | jum_
<ubottu> jum_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pirate_Hunter> jum_: see if that link helps get info on the game you want
<thurston> is my issue an easy fix?
<nikre> this is also what happened in my case "By changing the switch "Line Jack Sense" from On to Off the sound came back working", lol, fyi
<nikre> linux is still very buggy
<Pirate_Hunter> thurston: you there
<thurston> yes
<xhunter> Hello
<cwill747> !hi | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pirate_Hunter> nikre: linux aint buggy you are buggy, if something goes wrong its your fault always your fault
<pg> hello! im running now the system from cd. i need to install gruba now how i need to do this?
<schmick> Hi!. I want to mount a new hdd so it will hold /home structure. /home has already some users and data, but I'm running out of space. Any walktrough available?
<thurston> i had this issue earlier, before i reinstalled ubuntu becuase no one could hlep me
<rick-h> Just do, the installer auto finds all other operating systems
<thurston> and i was getting confused
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, that's quite a strong statement :)
<Bhavesh> pg you normally need to install linux on hard drive beforeyou should need to install grub
<Pirate_Hunter> pg: you need to install ubuntu onto hd so you can install grub
<xhunter> ah
<ozpowermo> Hi All! I'm wondering if anybody can help me figure this out: I have mounted a fat32 partition in /mnt/data and I'm trying to get it to display on the desktop... if I mount the partition in /media/data, then it will show up on the desktop... So I guess it's a to part question: how can I get the /mnt/data partition to show up on the desktop, and how can I create folder shortcuts to the desktop?
<xhunter> Pirate_hunter : Hello
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: yah i was told the same thing when i joined lol maybe i should refrain from using it
<nikre> Pirate_Hunter, "By changing the switch "Line Jack Sense" from On to Off the sound came back working" how is this not a bug but my fault
<hacked_kernel> I have no video playback on hardy, it was working fine I surprised when this happened, how can i investigate to figure out whats happening?
<rick-h> The installer self will configure grub the right way, so you can boot into other Linux distro's or Windows
<Pirate_Hunter> xhunter: hi
<pg> pirate: but.. i have ubuntu on my harddrive, and i have reinstall my windows xp and now the gruba was deleted becuase i reinstall the widnows xp
<Slart> ozpowermo: I think it's nautilus that handles the desktop and it makes shortcuts for everything in /media , nothing magic.. just hardcoded afaik
<thurston> xp needs to be installed before ubuntu
<rick-h> Rule: Windows first, Linux second
<xhunter> tux : Salut
<xhunter> tux : Mais tu fais koi ici ?
<ozpowermo> Slart: can I make shortcuts myself?
<thurston> can anyone assist me with my video driver issue?
<Slart> ozpowermo: yes you can
<rick-h> The Windows boot loader cannot handle Unix-like operating systems, only well, Windows
<pg> thurston: i know that, but i have virus on my xp and now i install xp again and i cant run the ubuntu system
<nikre> Pirate_Hunter, yes? how is that my fault?
<gavi> every now and then my computer logs off to the login screen... i just had a relly nasty one.. it seemed like ram was totally used... it was going to slow and took forever to log back in so i rebooted any sugesstions
<Slart> ozpowermo: there is a terminal command, ln -s
<Pirate_Hunter> nikre: simple its your fault from having it on but being serious now it might be a bug i dont even know what line jack sense does if you do it might explain why sound was cut off
<Slart> ozpowermo: you might be able to do it by dragging and dropping too.. but I don't know the specifics
<thurston> im an ubuntu NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB so i cant help, thats just a rule that i know
<sagredo> what does ln -s
<unop> rick-h, not really true .. you can configure the windows bootloader to boot a linux image
<Slart> ln -s creates a symbolic link, man ls for more info
<ozpowermo> Slart: is it permanent? Because I load the partition on boot and I want it to show up on the desktop... if I do ln -s, would it persist after I boot?
<thurston> brb........
<nikre> Pirate_Hunter, you sound like a racist, i didnt set it on. it is a bug. what are you trying to prove?
<rick-h> Never heard of that one, unop
<Slart> ozpowermo: yes.. just like any other file, it will still be there when you reboot
<DJF5> is there anyway to setup a multitouch interface for mice in ubuntu? like i can hookup 2 mice through usb, and use them togather like a multitouch screen
<ozpowermo> Slart: ok thanks Slart!
<DJF5> I've done some googling on that topic, but i can't find ANYTHING about it :S
<Slart> nikre: where did you get racist from???
<nikre> *if something goes wrong its your fault always your fault
<hacked_kernel> I have no video playback on hardy, it was working fine I surprised when this happened moreover the sound is working fine (only no video), any help?
<Flannel> nikre: Don't worry about it.  It's a bug.
<DJF5> nobody?
<Flannel> nikre: You should file a bug report at launchpad
<Slart> nikre: I don't think racist means what you think it means.. but this is very off topic here.. I will not contonue this discussion
<unop> rick-h, http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<perillux> What does this mean? :  "We don't want Ubuntu to use this as a swap file normally, except when we are hibernating, so add the following to fstab:   /.hibernate.img   swap  swap	noauto,defaults	0	0"         how do I "add something to fstab"?
<Pirate_Hunter> nikre: you sound emotional relax, take deep breaths, heck count to 10 and no im not a racist but you are taking my words to seriously and ahvent realised i dont know what is the problem and i precisely said it might be a bug "please dont skim read what i type"
<eltese> how do I come to compiz setting screen?
<pg> Hello! i install xp first after that i install ubuntu system, but now i resintall my windows xp and i lost my gruba i cant log into Ubuntu
<Overand> perillux: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: have no clue where they got racist from
<Slart> perillux: edit the file /etc/fstab.. using any kind of editor.. you'll have to use sudo/gksudo though
<unop> perillux, /etc/fstab is a file .. you edit it using your editor
<aechols> How to I change the default SYSTEM mouse pointer, not the profile settings?
<magnetron> !grub > pg
<ubottu> pg, please see my private message
<Overand> perillux: but be careful - you can break things doing that
<DJF5> @pg, boot up ubuntu live and use grub-installer
<RockstarRaccoon> what was the command line web browser again?
<Slart> RockstarRaccoon: links or lynx
<unop> RockstarRaccoon, w3m too
<Overand> RockstarRaccoon: links, elynx, or w3
<RockstarRaccoon> thanks
<Flannel> DJF5: I believe multitouch X is still in development
<nikre> neither will i continue but i want to state such attitude was rude
<Slart> !info w3
<ubottu> Package w3 does not exist in hardy
<Slart> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1064 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<Overand> i actually rather like w3m
<aechols> Anyone?
<Pirate_Hunter> nikre: do me a favour find the post where i was talking with unop and read what i said, if you did you wouldve understood i wasnt serious
<Pirate_Hunter> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1064 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<hacked_kernel> pg, boot with the live cd and type in the terminal "grub", then: find /boot/grub/stage1
<hacked_kernel> root (hdx, y)
<hacked_kernel> setup (hdx)
<hacked_kernel> quit
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: dang you beat me to it
<FloodBot1> hacked_kernel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: I just tried.. seems it's installed by default.. it's actually quite nice
<hacked_kernel> pg, where x is the id of your hard disk, the first HD is hda
<jwires> Hi, I recently got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it.  itś not recognizing my wireless card (I assume) because no wireless networks appear and it wont even acknowledge that thereś a connection there
<\\johny> 132
<rick-h> Grub uses a different format
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: yah i tried it once didnt believe it was a text browser, so smooth and running in terminal
<eltese> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Flannel> jwires: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<rick-h> hda is for grub hd(0,0)
<jwires> thank you
<\\johny> thank you
<nikre> i dont want to continue this as slart says
<hacked_kernel> I have no video playback on hardy, it was working fine I surprised when this happened moreover the sound is working fine (only no video), any help?
<aechols> Does anyone know how to change the default system pointer for Gnome? Not the profile pointer
<linduxed> aechols: googled it?
<djamel> hacked_kernel, with wich program ? you tried with vls ?
<djamel> *vlc
<hacked_kernel> djamel, vlc, mplayer, xine, allll
<aechols> not getting much
<xhunter> mplayer = sucks
<djamel> hacked_kernel, you're on a laptop ?
<hacked_kernel> yes
<aechols> It looks like it could be in the xorg.conf, not exactly cure though
<perillux> how do I know where my root partition is located?  I think it's /dev/hda1 or hda2 or something
<xhunter>  /ban johny
<smatt454> perillux, look in /etc/fstab
<smatt454> (fstab is a text file)
<VinceN> Can somebody give me a quick idea on how you can Syncronize between a remote server and a local directory?  I have a site that me and other people work on and were always stepping on each others work.
<djamel> hacked_kernel, try with the "fn" + display keys
<djamel> looks like what happens when you play withe these keys when you send the signal on the external output to use a beamer
<DJF5> @VinceN have a look at subversion... you can work with multiple people on multiple files
<hacked_kernel> djamel, fn+display keys works :)  the problem when i connect the CRT monitor
<hacked_kernel> djamel, thanks, but how did you discover this issue?
<VinceN> DJFS: actualy I was hoping I could use something that would just work over FTP since i'm already framiliar with that
<djamel> hacked_kernel, i had the problem myself, when connecting to my beamer watching divx@home :))
<jwires> is there a way I can just download the driver for my wireless card and install it?
<djamel> hacked_kernel, actually the system can duplicate the display but not the video signal (same in zindowz)
<jwires> it recognizes the card
<jwires> it sees it.. but nothing more
<insta> can someone help me configure my wireless?  i'm using ubuntu server, trying to associate to a WPA PSK access point.  i've got wpa_supplicant configured, and it times out trying to authenticate.  i'm using the b43 driver, and can successfully scan for networks near me
<hacked_kernel> djamel, well its seems that you are experienced in theses issues, i'll exploit you :)
<unop> VinceN, if you use something like a subversion repository .. you avoid conflicts .. if you are working on a file, no one else can make changes to it until you commit your changes
<insta> i have /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, and the output of running wpa_supplicant with -dd (detailed) available for pastebin if it will help anyone
<unop> VinceN, how you access this repository depends, and you can over FTP too
<hacked_kernel> djamel, when playing VCD the video is ok but the audio sooo slowly
<Danishza> can anyone help me with configuring an additional internet connection into linux via ethernet from a windows xp machine...i already have one configured
<eltese> How do I get the compiz screen up? So I can change appearance and etc :)
<d_pintassilgo> Boa noite
<Flannel> eltese: Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pirate_Hunter> !pt | d_pintassilgo
<ubottu> d_pintassilgo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<larson9999> i went to goodwill today and there were 6 p4s for $15 a piece.  i didn't have a screw driver and the store wouldn't let me open one.  finally they did and they had 1gb ram.  so me and this lady split them 3-3.  i got home and plugged them in and they have 2.66ghz processors!  not bad for $15.
<eltese> Flannel: Yeah its already installed... So where do I find it? =)
<Flannel> eltese: Under preferences, I believe.
<Pirate_Hunter> larson9999: and how is that useful to the community in the heping sense "as well as making me envious of you americans or canadians :'("
<Flannel> larson9999: This channel is for support, for general chit-chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<cptncrnch> Hi all.  Can someone tell me what the equivalent of "linux-restricted module" is to Fedora?
<Flannel> cptncrnch: You'd have to ask the fedora people
<hack13_> Can someone help me with mounting an NTFS hdd
<jetscreamer> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<larson9999> Flannel, yes, i'm aware as i've been in this channel for a number of years now.  it's semi on topic because now i have 3 machines to install ubuntu on.  i think it's noteworthy you broke the topic nazi record though.
<Danishza> hi ppl...can anyone helpme with the networking..i am trying to get an internet connection from a windws xp machine into linux..how would i configure that on the lan cards..i am a bit confused with ip addressed\
<hack13_> I installed that and it is still not working
<cptncrnch> Flannel, I am, but no luck there so far.  Thought there were some Ubuntu-converts that used Fedora before
<jetscreamer> cptncrnch: like non-free or contrib
<Sinnerman> Slart: you around? i reinstalled hardy, and somehow, for the time being, it appears to have fixed the problem. i do get some weird errors though, google throwing nothing useful. that happened only once that i saw though.
<insta> larson9999: if you've been in the channel "for years", you know the rules.  don't be a douche and clog it.  it's busy enough as it is
<blabla> !ubuntu
<cptncrnch> jetscreamer: what does that mean?
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<hack13_> I installed that and i still can't get it to mount
<hack13_> its giving me an error
<jetscreamer> cptncrnch: it means the non-gpl stuff, license problems et al
<jetscreamer> basically
<Pirate_Hunter> hack13_: see if that helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126934
<cptncrnch> jetscreamer: OH, I see...
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i want to install pcbsd, but reading the pcbsd docs i found this "Trying to install on a logical partition will convert your extended partition into a primary partition and erase all logical partitions of your system." what does that mean and how can i install it without it erasing ubuntu's? i have already a gparted livecd and i was planning to resize the partition and create free space to use but i don't want it to either delete the ubun
<CostaRicanQuaker> tu partition's data or disable grub from dual booting
<cptncrnch> jetscreamer: thank you
<larson9999> insta i see this channel is a little douchie.  i guess i'll take my willingness to offer support elsewhere.  and a fine fuck off to all.  don't bother banning me.  i won't be back.
<jetscreamer> np
<jetscreamer> me, i just don't bother, even though i know exactly what larson meant... :)
<Bhavesh> would anyone have any idea why would ubuntu have different behavior different time it is installed?
<Bhavesh> specifically how dmraid behaves
 * Pirate_Hunter huh what was larson's problem *sigh* the new ppl are not as patient and understanding as the old days
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i want to install pcbsd, but reading the pcbsd docs i found this "Trying to install on a logical partition will convert your extended partition into a primary partition and erase all logical partitions of your system." what does that mean and how can i install it without it erasing ubuntu's? i have already a gparted livecd and i was planning to resize the partition and create free space to use but i don't want it to either delete the ubun
<CostaRicanQuaker> tu partition's data or disable grub from dual booting
<Pirate_Hunter> jetscreamer: please join #ubuntu-offtopic and explain what larson meant
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jetscreamer> Pirate_Hunter: heh :)
<chill_> anyone know which rar to install for file roller (archive manager) to not give me an error when opening a rar file ?
<Slart> Sinnerman: ah.. and all the usb stuff works?
<Daisuke_Laptop> chill_: unrar
<chill_> unrar or unrar free?
<jetscreamer> chill_: iirc winrar3.0 isn't supported by the free version of rar... been a while not sure.. try the non-free maybe
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, yes i forgot about that
<zelrikriando> seems like I finally got flash to work without crashing
<Daisuke_Laptop> the not free unrar is the best choice (as much as i hate to say it)
<Pirate_Hunter> jetscreamer: I said explain to me cause i was searching a page for someone else so i dont know what he meant or what happened and the rudness is not needed, were trying to help and its a difficult task
<vadim> <zelrikriando>: how did you do that?
<gausie> ive got a usb external drive that stops my computer booting when its plugged in. what should i do?
<AzizLight> is there a way to set the default size of the multi-gnome-terminal window so that when it starts it has this default size?
<jetscreamer> Pirate_Hunter: don't worry about it, just keep searching. he just brought up a point that's not important here.
<zelrikriando> vadim, here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<Pirate_Hunter> vadimL libflashsupport seems to do the job look in the repos for it
<Sinnerman> Slart: yes, as expected. for now. i have to say, that was the case on the previous install too. then after a while, im not sure what happened, or why, but it started getting more problematic. now it's all cool. hope it stays that way.
<hack13_> well i got fdisk -l up but don't know what to do next
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, no
<oscillonance> has anyone had success with ubuntu and JMF?
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, wrong
<insta> does anyone have experience with broadcom drivers and wpa_supplicant?  (b43, et. al)
<Bhavesh> gausie i had seen that happened to my laptop, make sure your computer's bios is not configured to boot from USb devices
<insta> i ask, because guides i'm following don't behave like i'd expect
<pg> hello! Im running now the system from cd, i need to change the menu.lst file this on my Ubuntu harddrive i need to change the (hd0,7) to (hd0,5) how i can change this, becuase now i dont have premission to it.
<Pirate_Hunter> zelrikriando: i didnt say thats how you solved your problem.. so what is a no
<gausie> bhavesh, will do thanks
<hack13_> now i have the list now how do i mount it
<chill_> jetscreamer: thanks
<zelrikriando> For those who really want flash to work without crashing and stuff : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<jetscreamer> pg: when you boot you should be able to hit E to edit the grub menu on a temp basis... if it's graphical grub, you may need to hit esc first
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, I had libflashsupport before...it wasnt stable
<pg> k thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> pg: why do you need to mess with menu.lst if you installed ubuntu?
<Bhavesh> i am installing ubuntu for the 6th time
<dmsuperman_> For some reason, I can't get a DVD to play in _any_ player properly
<Pirate_Hunter> zelrikriando: thn please explain how you solved your problem as that way worked for me and also it would be nice to know so i can record it for next time
<hack13_> Okay i have the fdisk -l list up and i wish to mount but do not know how
<jetscreamer> hack13_: what is the fs
<dmsuperman_> VLC just grays out and won't let me seek 3 secodns into the movie
<hack13_> jetscreamer, what is fs?
<dmsuperman_> MPlayer can't handle the DVD, the only way I could get it to work at all is to open the .vob files directly and even then it crashes trying to play the next
<Pirate_Hunter> Bhavesh: ill help you install ubuntu under the default configs or as long as youre not trying something beyond my scope of understanding
<azexian> hi, i'm getting a strange bug: within firefox, using the mplayer plugin to play a video from my server (direct 100/100 connection) i get very distorted, if i right click, and click open with movie player (totem) it still does it, but if i open it straight of a samba share it doesn't do it, i think it might be a buffer problem, but i'm not sure why, any ideas?
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, I followed that link step by step : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<jetscreamer> hack13_: filesystem
<dmsuperman_> Movie Player doesn't do anything when I try to open
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, I am testing it...surfing on Youtube like crazy now, didnt crash yet
<cptncrnch> hey all. I'm compiling source code for the first time to install a webcam. Is it necessary to update "linux-restricted-modules" if I have an up-to-date kernel?
<thinman1189> I can't seem to get my mic to work for wow under wine. I need either that, or vent. any ideas
<thinman1189> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> zelrikriando: ty but send it to vadim as well
<zelrikriando> Pirate_Hunter, I did
<hack13_> jetsecreamer, i want to mount my /dev/sdb2 on my secound hdd its ntfs
<Wipster> hey all, I was wondering when I hit the vol up and down on my keyboard a big square semi transparent vol thing appears on the screen, now on some bootups in the past I have seen a smaller nice little rectangle one - is there anyway to stop the big one coming up, (I know this is a trivial thing but I am curious)
<Pirate_Hunter> zelrikriando: ty
<jetscreamer> hack13_: add a line similar to: /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd1 ntfs ro,user,auto,gid=24,uid=1001,fmask=0333,dmask=0222 to your fstab... change the hdxx and uid, and maybe the gid if you want.  type 'id' in an xterm to find your id
<jetscreamer> make it sdb2 eh
<jetscreamer> hack13_: or use those params in a mount command
<jetscreamer> hack13_: that is for ro.. if you want rw you need ntfs-3g
<hack13_> jetscreamer, i installed that and it is not working
<superbobo> slt
<hack13_> jetscreamer, it says that i am not allowed to access it
<jetscreamer> hack13_: paste your mount command...
<jetscreamer> hack13_: that's why all the gid and fmask stuff.. so you can
<anom01y> anyone here know why it is that sometimes whenever I reset the computer kmix doesnt correcly show the mixer
<anom01y> ie. most of the channels are missing, and I cant control the sound like I would like to
<anom01y> its a 50/50 chance I've noticed that it will load correctly or not load correctly
<puff> Is there any easy, really simple command-lnie tool to just shove an mp3 onto an ipod?  I don't want to deal with installing amarok, indexing my media files, etc, just to do this right now.
<jack> hi, im having trouble with my mic
<jack> using ubuntu hardy
<anom01y> puff: I use gtkpod
<jack> i can get it on my speakers
<jack> the mic
<anom01y> but, its a pain in the ass to figure out how it works, but it works
<puff> anom01y: I used that a few years back, but...
<yesi> I am using ubuntu server 8.04, but for some reason I cannot install the nvidia drivers on it because it is telling me that I have some xen stuff built into my kernel
<smatt|idle> my nick's already in use, my internet crashed and i had to restart my ipaddress
<puff> I just want something that gives me almost-as-easy-as-cp
<Daisuke_Laptop> puff: it plays based on the index, so you can't really skip that bit
<anom01y> yeah that would be nice
<jack> but somehow it doesnt work with ardour or skype or teamspeak
<puff> Daisuke_Laptop: That's why I want another tool :-).
<kapu> is there a way to specify the owner and group of the output from mkdir run as root? ex sudo mkdir -u ftpuser -g ftpgroup foldername?
<anom01y> but you have to convert it to ipods format
<puff> Maybe I shoudl download libgtkpod and write my own.
<anom01y> which is a stupid format
<puff> Hm.
<Daisuke_Laptop> you don't need another tool, you need another player.
<binaltech> :)
<puff> Daisuke_Laptop: Right now, I just need to get one single Mp3 file from my hard drive onto my ipod.  I don't need a bunch of other junk.
<puff> Remember the unix philosophy, small, simple, narrowly defined tools?
<fole> after I uploaded a patch in launchpad, is it necessary to find a developer who reviews the patch and uploads it for packaging?
<Pirate_Hunter> puff: doesnt rhythmbox support ipods?
<CRASH69> I am so sorry to ask this but... how is it possible that my numeric pad  ==suddenly== stop working? and more important... how do I reenable it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> puff: unfortunately, that goes out the window when dealing with hardware designed for non-unix systems
<puff> Pirate_Hunter: Lots of things (claim to) support ipods :-).
<puff> Daisuke_Laptop: It doesn't have to.
<tcc_> Ive tried just about everything to change my screen resolution,can someone help me step by step please?
<puff> Daisuke_Laptop: I know all about how the ipod makes things complicated.  That still doesn't prohibit having a simple little tool to copy an mp3 into an ipod.
<insta> is there an easy way that i can see disk usage from the command line?
<thinman1189> I can't seem to get my mic to work for wow under wine. I need either that, or vent. any ideas?
<puff> Okay, g'night all.
<unop> kapu, why not use chown afterwards.   sudo mkdir folder && sudo chown ftpuser.ftpgroup folder
<Pirate_Hunter> puff: ok but im sure part of its making its to have ipod support maybe not as much support as you want but it should transfer songs "saying that i havent got an ipod and i dont use rhythmbox even knowing its installed"
<Daisuke_Laptop> gtkpod's the best option i've seen, drag it to the gtkpod window, refresh DB
<Daisuke_Laptop> all done
<jcarter> Running Ubuntu Desktop 8.0.4 in VMWare on a Mac OS X 10.5.4.  After using Places to connect to a local share drive, then to a folder on the local share, an icon appears on my desktop but nothing shows up in ~/Desktop in Terminal. Why? I just installed VMWare from open source using Peter Cooper´s method. How do I mount a local drive on the Mac in Terminal?
<CRASH69> tcc_: nvidia?
<Zeroyez> I have port 24690 forwarded to my IP on my network, when I run a port scanner on myself from Windows, it says the port is open. However when I run it while on Ubuntu, it says it is closed. How can I open this port?
<Pirate_Hunter> insta: lucky you just found out yesterday du -sh [folder you want to look at]
<tcc_> crash69:ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<unop> Zeroyez, some application has to have a socket open on that port
<Zeroyez> uTorrent is running on Wine
<CRASH69> tcc_: dont know then :P
<Pirate_Hunter> insta: try man du in terminal to get all the other commands you can do or du to get every folder
<insta> Pirate_Hunter: close :)  i want something like "top" for hd usage.  i'm trying to make sure my flashcard isn't getting a bunch of writes to it from some daemon i'm not watching
<TheK_> hello. I'm killing myself trying to figure out how to make this command: mount -o tcp my.computer:/my/share /mnt/bla   ... mount a NFS share so that all users can read it.
<TheK_> Eternal glory to the person who can help me. Surly this must be something you can do on the _client_ side?
<insta> i've got /var/[log, lock, run], and /tmp mounted in tmpfs ... wanted to make sure i didn't miss anything
<jcarter> TheK: thatś exactly what I would like to do tool
<Daisuke_Laptop> TheK_: sudo mount address:/shared/directory /mount/point
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's all there is to it
<vadim> ah, wanted to ask a question. Have anybody ever used slack? My friend tries finding slack package Openoffice in russian? does anybody know where he can find it?
<lee98632> hi, guys..PC monitor went and I am on the PS3 I need clean and concise and easy to use script to get java, I am in washigton state and currently under a secer Storm alert, I need to be able to use the weather.coms radar to rack the storm...Please can I get assistance than you
<Pirate_Hunter> insta: there is htop which is supposed to be betetr but you really need to read the man pages to make better use of anything in ubuntu but other than that i dont know
<Flannel> vadim: You should ask the slackware people
<Daisuke_Laptop> i use nfs for pretty much everything - just make sure they're shared on the host side
<unop> Zeroyez, use netstat to check if the port is open.  netstat -antp | grep 24690
<insta> TheK_: part of what you need is the 'umask'.  check the man pages for mount
<lee98632> thanks to no one making a 32 bit version of xubuntu for the ps3
<DroYeR> Good night, I have a wifi card Atheros Communications Inc.. AR242x, I installed the version madwifi-nr-r3366 + ar5007 that is what is supposed to operate should I, and I found the connections but I do not connect any solution?
<Pirate_Hunter> insta: ask again in 15min and see if someone knows
<insta> TheK_: also make sure you have portmap installed and running
<TheK_> Daisuke_laptop: The uid is something like 34234234 and the permission is drwx-----
<insta> Pirate_Hunter: will do
<Zeroyez> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:24690           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<vadim> <Flannel>: I understand. thought maybe someone knows cos Slack people do not))
<TheK_> Daisuke_laptop: I can't seem to be able to change it..
<anom01y> see I just reset the computer, (third time), and now kmix is showing all the levels and inputs that it should. the last two times it didn't.
<Zeroyez> 3939/winesercer
<anom01y> intermittant
<lee98632> I repeat I need assistance, befor I have to shut down due to lighting possibility
<Zeroyez> err, v not c
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Thinkbinary> Que tal Alguien de Mexico?
<unop> Zeroyez, so your torrent thing is indeed listening on that port
<unop> !es | Thinkbinary
<ubottu> Thinkbinary: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> lee98632:  in theory, sun java is in the repositories
<TheK_> Daisuke_laplaptop: My guess is that the server sends uid,gid and the client tries to map it locally. How can I force any mapping?
<DroYeR> Good night, I have a wifi card Atheros Communications Inc.. AR242x, I installed the version madwifi-nr-r3366 + ar5007 that is what is supposed to operate should I, and I found the connections but I do not connect any solution?
<Thinkbinary> #ubuntu-es
<Pirate_Hunter> anom01y, someone may help you if they know how to fix it and im sure that kde isnt there a kde channel on this server?
<lee98632> Flannel how do I access it?
<Flannel> Thinkbinary: /join #ubuntu-es
<Thinkbinary> \#ubuntu-es
<ootz0rz> hi everyone. Does anyone know how to get my ntfs drives to auto-mount under KDE4? They do so fine when I switch over to Gnome instead...but under KDE4 I have to click on them in the Device Notifier widget first
<TheK_> jcarter: What do you have issues with? the same thing?
<anom01y> yeah I will try there thanks
<Flannel> lee98632: apt-cache search sun java, find the real name of the package, then sudo apt-get install [package]
<TheK_> jcarter: ie permission denied for all users but root because of forced uid?
<Flannel> lee98632: do a sudo apt-get update first
<Thinkbinary> \join #ubuntu.es
<jcarter> TheK: can´t find any way to mount a local share on my Mac in Terminal. It shows up using Places.
<vadim> <ootz0rz>: edit /etc/fstap properly
<lee98632> I thank you kindly will brb.
<Pirate_Hunter> ootz0rz: read my post to anom01y it might help it might not but i dont know how to help you on that
<unop> TheK_, the exports manpage has documentation on mapping UIDs
<vadim> <ootz0rz>: fstab* I meant of course
<ootz0rz> thanks vadim, will take a look
<jcarter> Thek: just trying to mount a local share so applications can access the files in it, otherwise i have to copy the files from the share.
<ootz0rz> Pirate_Hunter: wasn't aware there was a KDE channel either...ty as well :)
<vadim> <ootz0rz>: you're welcome
<lusepuster_> Hi channel - my add/remove software and Synaptic have somehow disappeared from my main menu, and I can't get it back there using the menu configuration tool. Any hints as to wjat can be the problem?
<l2trace99> anyone running on amd64 here ?
<Pirate_Hunter> vadim: if the hds automount in gnome i doubt its a problem with fstab but than i might be wrong
<Flannel> lusepuster_: are you still able to use sudo?
<mom_> if i run virtual box, how do i get the files i create in a virtual machine to ubuntu?
<lusepuster_> Flannel, yes.
<Flannel> lusepuster_: does synaptic still work? (alt-f2, gksu synaptic)
<lusepuster_> Flannel, but it could still have to do with the fact that I usermod -g'ed myself erroneously to a wrong group and then back to my username?
<Pirate_Hunter> mom_: ftp conenction, remote connection etc it is the same as connecting to another pc, however if it is windows in Vbox just do a network connection in vbox to your /home/username
<TheK_> unop: thanks
<lee98632> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> lee98632: Eh, that seems less likely, but I suppose its possible.
<TheK_> unop: that implies that uid, gid mapping only cacn be done on the server and the client have nothing to say, right?
<lusepuster_> Flannel, yes Synaptic works just fine
<unop> TheK_, yes .. unless the mount.nfs manpage says otherwise
<pablo> hola
<TheK_> crap
<lee98632> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/38323/
<TheK_> it sucks.
<edemkrime1> sorry i,ve missed the answer about sound on minimal installation could you repeat please?
<lee98632> flannel tmi  not sure how to filter through it lol
<paolo> hi *. Does anyone know what kind of permision I need for .thumbnail so that nautilius can write on it? (it doesn't work for me now)
<rick-h> you need sun-jaba6-jre, apt will resolve all the dependencies
<vadim> <Pirate_Hunter>: it may be so but still it's always good to check once again
<lee98632> oh Ok thnak you
<rick-h> so that would make sudo apt-get install sun-java-6-jre
<mom_> Pirate_Hunter, you mean just type in /home/user in the toolbar for widows?
<unop> rick-h, sun-java6-jre
<rick-h> of course :)
<unop> !who | rick-h
<ubottu> rick-h: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yesi> I am using ubuntu server 8.04, but for some reason I cannot install the nvidia drivers on it because it is telling me that I have some xen stuff built into my kernel
<edemkrime1> ﻿yesi:why do you use it
<rick-h> yesi, the server comes without X
<lee98632> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pirate_Hunter> mom_: no if your running windows vbox has an option to create a network, so just use that and choose the folder as /home/yourusername if not just do it as you would between to pc, give both different ip "well they would have different ips anyway" and connect to each other
<paolo> hi *. Does anyone know what kind of permision I need for .thumbnail so that nautilius can write on it? (it doesn't work for me now)
<yesi> rick-h: I added fluxbox to the server build so I need the nvidia drivers
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38328/
<Flannel> lee98632: sun-java6-jre
<lee98632> it is uable to be found
<unop> paolo, at the minimum ..  u+rw  with your user being the owner
<edemkrime1> ﻿paolo:
<lee98632> okl copying and pasting lol
<l2trace99> anyone know if  lib64bz2-dev  available for hardy  ?
<unop> !info lib64bz2-dev
<ubottu> lib64bz2-dev (source: bzip2): high-quality block-sorting file compressor library - 64bit development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 104 kB
<unop> l2trace99, ^^
<Pirate_Hunter> mom_: I dont think i can explain it any simpler than this since i currently havent got anything installed on my Vbox and if i try to do it now i would have to log off due to adding myself to the vbox user
<rick-h> Hmm, yesi, you did run sudo apt-get-install nvidia-glx-new (if you are using a recent nvidia card)
<_mn_> If I'm running Kubuntu KDE4 and I sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , how close would that be to acutally running Ubuntu?
<paolo> unop: it still doesn't work
<l2trace99> yes and E: Couldn't find package lib64bz2
<Odd-rationale> _mn_: exactly the same :)
<l2trace99> doesn't intall via apt-get
<Flannel> _mn_: You would be.  (well, except your menus would also include KDE things, but those can be cleaned up)
<unop> l2trace99, indicates you might not have the particular ubuntu repo enabled.
<yesi> rick-h: I was hoping to ubuild it from source.. but I guess I have no choice
<unop> l2trace99, also try this prior to the command you are using.  sudo aptitude update
<yesi> rick-h: thanks for the help
<_mn_> :) cool, thnx
<lee98632> eh that didnt work lol
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38331/
<edemkrime1> how to configure  a sound card
<rick-h> Yesi, on Ubuntu it is better to use the ready build debs it is the easiest and you have the biggest chance it will work
<paolo> unop: if i erase .thumbnails, nautilius wouldn't recreate it
<unop> paolo, i'm not very good with nautilus .. i don't use it or gnome
<paolo> unop: ok... thanks anyway
<lee98632> Eh how do I get fire fox 32 bit?
<lee98632> to run  one 64 bit?
<Pirate_Hunter> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm now what i wanted
<_mn_> So can I have both desktop environments?  KDE4 and GNOME and switch back and forth between the two?
<Flannel> _mn_: yep
<Pirate_Hunter> _mn_: yes
<AzizLight> is there a way to set the terminal to start maximised?
<Flannel> lee98632: Looks like sun java isn't available for the PS3 yet
<Pirate_Hunter> _mn_: you can even have fluxbox, icewm, FVMW and much more if you want
<lee98632> grrrrr
<_mn_> Cool
<ootz0rz> quick question regarding modifying /etc/fstab - in the filesystem if I'm  mounting an ntfs partition, does it work the same way as mount? i.e. I'd use ntfs-3g?
<J-_> Is there anything that is similar to Ventrilo that works with Ubuntu which uses the same protocol, etc.?
<rick-h> _mn_: When logging in just select session and pick the one you want from the list. You have as much desktop environments as you can fit on your disj,
<rick-h> disk*
<lysergic25> hey there
<unop> ootz0rz, yea, something like.  UUID="XXXX-XXXX-XXXX" /media/mount_point ntfs-3g rw,user,auto,defaults 0 1
<mom_> Pirate_Hunter, i just setup a shared folder for /home/user but iam not sure how to access it, maybe i have to restart vm now
 * xhunter xhuntuga
<ootz0rz> unop, is it really required to add in the UUID? None of the other entries seem to specify it?
<ruif13> Hi, i have a dual boot in my pc but i dono why i can't see the windows harddisk anyone can help?
<lee98632> ok Seeing that there are ppc that can run 32 bit how aobut a heavy hadded and forcefull apraoch ..and Making it take it no matter waht?
<rick-h> ruif13: Grub cannot see it or does Ubuntu self does not see the disk
<lysergic25> cos its NTFS probly.. altho most moden OS's cater for NTFS file system recognition
<lee98632> tht is to say, How aobut making the system take an alternative way
<unop> ootz0rz, it's better if you use a UUID .. as you cannot guarantee that a device name or label will be consistent across reboots
<Pirate_Hunter> mom_: no once you do that in vm it will show in your network area in windows "that is if your runnign windows" and access it from there, it will have a globe with the title vbox... I dont knwo if the same applies to running osx "i dont even know if it is possible to run osx but if your using linux you have to remote link or ftp or soemthing else
<lee98632> ther are slow no 32 bit libraries availiable for fire fox
<ruif13> but i use that before
<unop> ootz0rz, to find the uuid of the device.  blkid /dev/sdXX
<ootz0rz> unop: ah i see...thanks :)
<kristano> help please... i've tried everything... my Nvidia GeForce 6200 is not working with the nvidia driver. I have to use nv... when I use nvidia driver, the screen goes blank immediately upon starting gdm and I can't even switch virtual terminals, it appears to hang except the hard drive keeps going. I've tried reinstalling nvidia-glx, using Envy, and even a full reinstall from my ShipIt Hardy Heron disc (i'm running that now).... nothi
<TheK_> jcarter: ping
<TheK_> jcarter: did you get it to work?
<l2trace99> bah: I am on amd64 the error was because I was missing the 32bit
<lysergic25> lol hello kristano, fancy seeing you here,, this is 'sickboy' :P
<kristano> hey man
<TheK_> jcarter: I had to export as rw and do chmod -R a+r
<kristano> do you know if you could help me
<TheK_> jcarter: don't ask me why though :)
<TheK_> I just realized I hate NFS :(
<ootz0rz> unop: using blkid doesn't seem to return anything at all?
<lysergic25> on a whim? when you installed the shipit CD did you run "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade"
<vadim> what package do i have to install to get akgregator?
<kristano> I let the automatic updater do its thing
<paolo> Hi *. Thisthis is very strange. Gnome is not able to recognize my images unless I rename file.jpg -> file
<unop> ootz0rz, you might need to use it with sudo there.
<nybuntu08> Does anyone know how to fix GDM that does not display the same resolution with the Gnomes resolution? I have an HDTV monitor I'm using as my primary display.
<ootz0rz> unop: yup, that was it, thanks again
<kristano> I think i'm going to downgrade to Gutsy; it worked perfectly then :/
<tcc_> can someone help  me change my screen resolution please
<Pirate_Hunter> nybuntu08: i think there is a way but its beyond my scope to make both change separately but how come you want different res for GDM
<kristano> and the frakking xserver-xorg reconfiguration interface is screwed now; wont let me select my resolutions
<Slart> paolo: how do you know they aren't recognized?
<kristano> I hate it, people are like "oh, let's make this configure itself, and not give the end user any option to do it themselves"
<amrik> tcc_: have you tried system -> preferences -> screen res?
<vadim> <tcc_>: and what are you trying to do?
<Dreadful> anyone know what might be the error, when i cant install ubuntu with wubi, i get the error "cant access the disc, close any programs that might be... etc. " i checked the disc for errors, and i tried installing it from hd and running the wubi exe :S anyone have anny idea?
<Slart> paolo: they don't open in an image viewer when you double click them?
<Pirate_Hunter> kristano: why dont you ask for help with that its much easier and upgrading the OS version is not wise its better to bckup you data and do clean install
<tcc_> amrik:yes,screen resolution wont go to 1024,yet it was there when I first installed unbuntu
<amrik> tcc_: what resolution do you desire?
<paolo> Slart: lots of ways... e.g. nautilius wouldn't create a thumbnail (but it would if I rename it) or I cannot use them as desktop background
<amrik> tcc_: and what video card?
<paolo> Slart: no, they open eog because I set it up that way (with that extension)
<tcc_> amrik:I think it was 1024 by 760 or somethinhg like that?
<vadim> <tcc_>:what videocard do you have?
<Pirate_Hunter> kristano: applications>other> screen & graphics or gtk-displayconfig your choice
<kristano> Pirate_Hunter: I don't understand. I'm not considering an upgrade; i'm considering a downgrade; that is, a clean install of the previous version, since apparently, this one sucks hard
<paolo> Slart: it is very annoyin because I need to rename any .jpg file to something else, if I want to use it as a desktop background
<zelrikriando> I have 2 flash plugins in firefox, how do I remove one
<tcc_>  ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<Slart> paolo: I get the same problem, that nautilus won't create a thumbnail.. but they still open in an image-viewer when I doubleclick them and I can still right click on them for the special content menu.. but all this gets fixed if I just "touch" the file in some way.. so nautilus thinks it's anew file
<Pirate_Hunter> kristano: i was assuming you upgraded for gusty and now wish to downgarde anyway forget it
<nybuntu08> GDM is using 1080i and my desktop res is 720P. So I would rather get GDM to load 720P which will make it look better. It's defaulted to a much higher resolution that my monitor doesn't support. If any one has a link post it. Thx...
<vadim> <tcc_>:have you installed driver for your card?
<amrik> tcc_: and 1024x768 isnt available under screen res?
<Pirate_Hunter> zelrikriando: the same way you would remove any other application in ubuntu
<paolo> Slart: I tried to touch the file... and it doesn't work
<nybuntu08> I'm using HDMI. I'm using an AT 9550.
<paolo> Slart: also can you use them as a desktop background?
<tcc_> vadim: not sure if proper driver is installed,been having problems with this card for a while...and no the reso isnt available under screen res
<Cope57> "(05:32:09 PM) zelrikriando: I have 2 flash plugins in firefox, how do I remove one" sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<tcc_> though it USED to be,yet I dont know what i did to change that
<Slart> paolo: I haven't tried that.. and this only happens once a week or something.. so I have no files to try it on now
<paolo> Slart: my problem seems to be worse than yours
<nybuntu08> Would I have to edit my xorg.conf?
<xai> can anyone recommend a good 8-port sas controller for ubuntu?
<vadim> <tcc_>:you can try to revert changes maybe and then find proper driver and install it once again
<Pirate_Hunter> nybuntu08http: //ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160170 & http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/ dont know if it will work for you or be helpful
<Dreadful> can anyone help me with a wubi issue?
<biocontrol> hello
<speener> has anyone had problems with gdesklets?
<tcc_> vadim:not sure what the changes were,havent made any major changes :(
<biocontrol> can someone help me with a question i have?
<speener> it just lags when i try to run it
<Pirate_Hunter> nybuntu08http: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21719.html
<Cope57> (05:37:10 PM) speener: has anyone had problems with gdesklets? I have, so I stopped using them.
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask | biocontrol
<ubottu> biocontrol: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nybuntu08> Thx...
<Cope57> 42 is the answer...
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: many had proble with gdesklet but please explain your problem
<ugurr> Hello is there anyone here who can  tell me what exactly
<biocontrol> i was wondering if you can run Ubuntu inside of Windows, as you can with a certain download of DSL
<speener> Pirate_Hunter: i try to run it but it just wont
<ugurr> secretNumber=$(( ((`date +%N` / 1000) % 200) +1 )) this line means _
<Pirate_Hunter> ugurr: ask you question
<vadim> <tcc_>: changes were ade when you installed driver
<Slart> biocontrol: there is something called wubi, try googling for it
<Slart> !wubi | biocontrol
<ubottu> biocontrol: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: run it from terminal and see what it say if you have to post it use pastebin facility online
<Cope57> "(05:38:23 PM) biocontrol: i was wondering if you can run Ubuntu inside of Windows, as you can with a certain download of DSL" ----- It is called wubi.
<biocontrol> thanks!
<Cope57> np
<speener> connecting to daemon
<Pirate_Hunter> ugurr: no clue dont even know what you trying to do
<speener> and it hangs there
<Cope57> http://wubi-installer.org/
<vadim> <tcc_>: go to /etc/X11 and show me the list of your files
<ugurr> i was practicing about shell programming and its a number guessing process
<biocontrol> i'm wondering, why don't they have a link somewhere on ubuntu.com about Wubi?
<ugurr> I know that it must be a number between 1-100 but other variables  like (`date +%N` / 1000) i have no clue
<speener> i know, it's retarded
<speener> bad business men
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: his trying to run it inside windows not find an easy way to install it to his partition, well anyway just wanted to say that "vbox wouldve been much useful for him"
<sauvin> http://wubi-installer.org/
<fixnum> Hello, how can I check the load cycle count of an external usb hard disk?
<biocontrol> how big is Wubi installed?
<ugurr> Any shell programmer here people ?
<biocontrol> <700mb?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: but can't you run ubuntu on windows using wubi? I haven't tried it myself
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: or is wubi just an installer?
<speener> Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<sauvin> ugurr, are you aware of the #bash channel?
<tcc_> vadim:http://pastebin.com/m760926b1
<ugurr> thank you sauvin i am new here sorry to abuse
<Cope57> Requirements for wubi- 256 MB memory - 5 GB harddisk space - Windows 98, 2000, XP, Vista
<alistair_> Help: each time I want to run Klipper I have to go to terminal and type klipper there is a startup directory?
<biocontrol> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: try deleting gdesklets config folder in /home/yorusername "you will have to show hidden folder" and it might either be a folder like i.e. .gdelets or .config and delete inside this folder
<Cope57> np
<sauvin> You didn't abuse.
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: its an installer that install ubuntu from windows onto a physical partition from what ive heard and i had bad experience with it as it has to get ubuntu from the net :/
<fixnum> smartctl utility doesn't work for my external hard disk, is there anything else I could use?
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: what does terminal tell you please paste it
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i first switched to ubuntu from microsoft windows i asked some questions regarding what was better, among the answers i was given was tht i could have xubuntu, kubuntu, etc as different DEs and it wouldbasically be the same, when it came to comparing distros, i was told that ubuntuhad one of the largest growing communities and constant releases, thus i got rid of windows and installed ubuntu with the options of kde, xfce, fluxbox, kde4, gn
<CostaRicanQuaker> ome available...now i have to ask within the same newblike guidelines: what's better linux or *bsd?
<vadim> <tcc_>:wow,nothing is configured. But i wanted not that. Go to directory /etc/X11 and see if there is file xorg.conf.backup or smth like that
<Cope57> Try them both out and decide which is better.
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: I've read about it on the ubuntu wiki.. it seems it uses the same partition as windows.. but runs separately.. well.. I think I'll keep my real install =)
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: You should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> CostaRicanQuaker: better is what you believe is best, there is no such thing as best, it depends on people's opinions
<speener> Pirate_Hunter: Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<speener> Connecting to daemon [  ###        ]
<speener> and then it times out
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: please past it in pastebin
<surger> hello
<surger> my first time on xchat
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | speener
<ubottu> speener: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<surger> on ubuntu
<speener> oh
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi | surger
<ubottu> surger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RequinB4> !best | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RequinB4> fyi
<CostaRicanQuaker> i said better
<RequinB4> same principle, though.  The only conclusive answer you're going to get is personal experience
<CostaRicanQuaker> for learning purposes. i mean
<RequinB4> Though many will try and sell you their exact distro
<Pirate_Hunter> CostaRicanQuaker: something go with the flow of what uve bee told
 * CostaRicanQuaker moves topic to offtopic
<Cope57> (05:47:16 PM) RequinB4: Though many will try and sell you their exact distro --- Debian user here... ;)
<doop> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<tcc_> vadim:theres a few files like that...heres the first in the list...http://pastebin.com/m1d1d5f1d
<Cope57> dist-upgrade is more though, but then again I use aptitude
<Pirate_Hunter> doop: dist-upgrade upgrades the os version the other upgrades applications
<Flannel> doop: The latter will bring in new packages with the upgrades, the former won't (and some packages may be held back because of it)
<Pirate_Hunter> doop: use man to find out more
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: Thats not really true
<UncontrolleD> Hi all, i'm trying to install Ubuntu latest version but i don't know what mount point i should use, any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: yah thats is what i am thinking after reading your post
<Flannel> UncontrolleD: Your main partition (or only one) should be /
<amenado> UncontrolleD-> you always mount root to  /
<fixnum> will anybody please respond to me. I think my hard disk are being fried. I am reading this guide to know if I have that bug. I have installed ubuntu on an external hard disk and running smartctl doesn't work for it.
<fixnum> is*
<tcc_> vadim:sorry,only one...my mistake,the others had a slight name difference
<Pirate_Hunter> UncontrolleD: create a partition and leave mount point as / "thats it move on"
<vadim> <tcc_>: you tried to install nvidia drivers on your ATI card??
<UncontrolleD> thanks alot for the help, i should leave ext3 as default?
<speener> it wont paste man
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: yes...
<UncontrolleD> i have another partition of 120 gb free, what would be the best utility for it?
<tcc_> vadim:read somewhere there was a fix that worked for an ati card to use nvidia driver...didnt make sense but then again I seen stranger when working with bcxxx chipset
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: huh anyway what does it say if you summarise it, wheer does it go wrong
<ePax> How do i install latest amsn with tk 8.5?
<vadim> <tcc_>but the repo contains driver for ati card
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: did you create a swap space, and how much space did you give to /  ?
<speener> it just hangs...it says it's connecting to daemon but it just hangs
<tcc_> vadim:ok so what should I do now?
<speener> and then it times out
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak the root has 120 gb space, i haven't created a swap partition
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: /root has 120gigs, or / has 120gigs(ther'es a difference)
<vadim> <tcc_>just try to install ati drivers cos nvidia driver isn't working for sure
<Pirate_Hunter> ePax: if youre asking dont bother too much of a headache stick to gimp or emesene with looks exactly like msn>amsn>emesene
<vadim> <tcc_> sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: is there a difference?
<ASrock> ubuntu is debian based right?
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak "/" has 120 gigs
<Pirate_Hunter> ASrock: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: of course, a lot of people make a /root partition...
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: ok.. so i would take that 120, and knock about 4gigs of that, and allocate it as swap...
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: oh you meant it that way, huh, ok im tired and sleepy but wont go bed
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: no prob...
<ASrock> ok, im downloading a program and it has a list of distros for me to chose from it doesnt have ubuntu but it has debian GNU/linux...do i select debian or do i select other?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: he said he gave 120ggis to /root and i just wanted to clarify he meant / and not /root
<Cope57> (05:53:53 PM) ASrock: ubuntu is debian based right? -- supposedly, but it is not compatible with Debian.... go figure.
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: have you tried deleting its config file, you could always purge and reisntall again
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: ok
<doop> how do i get dependencies of a package i want to install using apt?
<ASrock> Cope57: i did not get that message
<Pirate_Hunter> Cope57: troling?
<IndyGunFreak> doop: is the package in the repositories(i'm assuming its an older version)
<Cope57> No, not trolling
<Pirate_Hunter> doop: it will do it automatically unless your using dpkg
<xhuntuga> http://cxg.de/?id=CKuEJxdDeAQXgNW
<xhuntuga> seeya all
<Pirate_Hunter> Cope57: ok
<Cope57> Wuestion was asked about Ubuntu being debian based. I replied it was, but it is not compatible with Debian.
<speener> Pirate_Hunter: yeah...and i've uninstalled and reinstalled a couple times
<speener> nothing changes...
<Pirate_Hunter> speener: ok give me a sec will give you a link form the forums
<tim167> how do i copy my home folder to backup, but not copying files that already have a newest version in the destination directory ?
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak how do i allocate a 4 gb swap partition on a already ext3 partition?
<catalepsic> does anybody use a video player faster than totem
<Flannel> tim167: look into rsync
<tim167> Flannel, ok i will thanks
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: eh, its probably not that big a deal.....
<shiloh7> tim67, i think rsync
<shiloh7> oops, sorry someone already said it
<IndyGunFreak> catalepsic: vlc is good.... i think its probably the general choice of most.
<IndyGunFreak> maybe mplayer
<owen1_> how do i know what packages will be added to the repositories by canonical and when?
<tcc_> vadim: ok,its installed,I restarted xserver yet still cant change reso
<shiloh7> catalepsic, SMplayer is the best imho
<Flannel> owen1_: What do you mean?
#ubuntu 2009-08-10
<Pineapple> hmm...
<Mka> Xlrr8: I don't know there but I am using the fglrx driver on intrepid
<Ky|e> I tried using the fglrx driver last night
<Ky|e> couldnt get gnome started up after that
<Xlrr8> Mka: doesn't hurt to try ! :)
<Pineapple> no idea then, sorry
<zroysch> is there any way to create links to directories so that i could copy all the links to another storage device and all the actual directories would be transferred
<motoh> I'm having trouble with DVD playback.
<losher> zroysch: maybe. Try setting up the links, then use cp -L to follow the links when you copy...
<zroysch> losher: ok thanks
<Mka> zroysch: why not just copying the actual stuff?
<Dark_Wolf> What is the apache package on apt called?
<edbian> Mka: Perhaps the actual files are scattered about the FS ?
<wildlux> ciao scusate c'e un canale che si parla di sesso?
<edbian> Dark_Wolf: apache2
<edbian> Dark_Wolf: You can "sudo aptitude search <something>" to search the repos
<Gnea> !dvd | motoh
<ubottu> motoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mka> edbian: Ok
<Dark_Wolf> edbian, When I tried it, it kept getting 404
<edbian> Dark_Wolf: Then you're not reaching the servers for some reason
<edbian> can you ping them?
<bishop> joining
<bishop> hey
<losher> !it | wildlux
<ubottu> wildlux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<motoh> That didn't work.
<Royall_> You know how it says, when dpkg is interrupted, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." I'm curious: why doesn't it run that for you?
<Dark_Wolf> edbian, yes
<sean> yo
<bishop> yo
<ricdanger> does 9.04 still hangs when maximizing windows, with compiz off on fglx?
<Guest81695> not sure
<ricdanger> it even stops playing music if it is playing in the background
<edbian> Dark_Wolf: Can you install other packages?
<Guest81695> have you checked the forums.  I haven't had any problems so far.  But when I ran compiz a while back i had trouble
<mac9416> ricdanger, a friend just mentioned that they had the problem. Do you know of any fixes?
<ricdanger> I tried lots of different options on xorg.org
<ricdanger> but it was still slow as hell
<ricdanger> totally unusable
<Dark_Wolf> edbian, yes. It's probably either because I interrupted the last repo update or because I'm on super-slow shared dialup
<ricdanger> :S
<ricdanger> I had to revert back to intrepid that is alot faster
<mac9416> ricdanger, so you can fix it by enabling compiz?
<edbian> Dark_Wolf: That's good.  IDK! :(
<syntax> Damn
<syntax> How do you go back if you did rm
<syntax> i accidently removed the wrong thing
<ricdanger> mac9416: with compiz on, it would be faster
<Royall_> I reformated my external HDD from ntfs to ext3, and now I can't mount it: 'The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Flannel> syntax: What did you remove?
<Royall_> '
<ricdanger> but well...
<ricdanger> generally, the speed with compiz is not good on fglrx
<syntax> Everything on my desktop
<syntax> files
<ricdanger> this is why I generally turn it off.
<mac9416> ricdanger, ah, OK
<Guest81695> I just stopped using compiz
<Flannel> !undelete | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Guest81695> all together
<jhine> This is going to sound strange but: Is there any reason when I'm doing anything like have terminal open, now and then it automatically print ~~~~ tons of them. The key isn't stuck since it's doing it randomally O_O
<cwill747> I have a hardware controlled raid array. How do I mount it in ubuntu? I can't find it when i pull up my computer
<Dark_Wolf> Is there any reason I can't use desktop effects? It says "Searching for available drivers" and then says they can't be enabled. I was also surprised that restricted drivers are no longer available for my modem. Any ideas?
<ricdanger> intrepid works great except the fact that it doesn't shutdown properly on my optiples 960 and 755
<Guest81695> yes that is a strange thing for terminal to be printing that
<motoh> I have libdvdread installed, I ran the install-css script, and it still does not play.
<mib_mib> Hi All, I'm looking at my CRON logs, and i see AUTHENTICATION FAILURE a bunch - then i look at my /var/log/auth.log, and i SEE pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user django by (uid=0) and  pam_unix(cron:account): account root has expired (account expired) ..........  what can i guys do so my cron jobs don't keep having this authentication failure?
<checks> I can't seem to get my open files limit to take. I'm on Jaunty, and have edited my limits.conf file, and still no love. Little help?
<bucky> cwill747: did you load the drivers for your hardware raid card and which hardware raid card is it?
<syntax> fixxed
<syntax> i had it in the trashed from earlyier
<syntax> Pheww
<bishop> leaving
<cwill747> bucky: it's controlled from the bios. The chipset is on the motherboard, it's intel
<kevdog> Anyone here ever crosscompile anything?
<cwill747> bucky: should i have to download drivers for this?
<Mka> Dark_Wolf: get the compiz-check bash script. It might give you the green light. http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<motoh> I have libdvdread installed, I ran the install-css script, and I still cannot get DVD playback to work on encrypted DVDs.
<Mka> motoh: did you install libdvdcss2 from synaptic or using apt?
<motoh> I used the script I was directed to in the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/ directory.
<Mka> motoh: I always have a negative feeling about that script
<motoh> Synaptic doesn't list it.
<bucky> cwill747: chances are good that they already come with the kernel... if you know what kind of card you have you can just modprobe the drivers
<kevdog> motoh: Did you add the mediaubuntu repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<motoh> kevdog, how do I do that?
<cwill747> bucky: alright thanks, I'll try that.
<motoh> Apt is reporting that libdvdcss2 is installed, however.
<bucky> cwill747: type lspci  maybe you can see the card
<kevdog> motoh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Mka> motoh: maybe the one it reports is the one your script tried to install. Try uninstalling it and reinstalling it using synaptic
<Mka> motoh: but first enable medibuntu repositories
<kevdog> motoh: There are probably multiple ways of doing the same thing.  Im only reporting the way that worked for me.  There are probably others however.
<Ky|e> mka how do you enable more repositories?
<Ky|e> sorta new
<mib_mib> Can someone help me? I locked the root account using 'sudo passwd -l root for security reasons - however, now when my cron job runs, in /var/log/auth.log it says 'pam_unix(cron:account): account root has expired (account expired)",  does you guys know what I can do about this?
<kevdog> Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and either take the # sign out from infront of the line, or you need to add them
<mib_mib> s/does/do
<Mka> Ky|e: you mean medibuntu?
<Ky|e> ya
<motoh> medibuntu added, no change to libdvdcss, still most recent install.
<Mka> Ky|e: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get -q update
<Ky|e> thanx
<Mka> Ky|e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kevdog> motoh: So did you do an update?
<motoh> kevdog - yes.
<kevdog> motoh: Are you getting some type of error?  What are you using to play the dvd?  You might want to try vlc
<spydon> in which file is it that I can see if a laptop lid is closed?
<Mka> motoh: which DVD player do you use?
<motoh> kevdog - I've tried totem, xine and... one other one I can't recall at the moment.
<kevdog> spydon:  Its within the /proc subsection but I don't know the exact file
<motoh> mka - see above, also, I have had no luck with any of them.
<kevdog> motoh:  You need to flip open a debug window and see what comes up?  Or start the program from the command line and hopefully stderr is logged to the screen
<Mka> motoh: kevdog is right, VLC might be the answer
<kevdog> motoh: My mileage with totem varies
<Mka> motoh: but VLC seem to have libdvdcss of its own
<motoh> I'd really rather avoid VLC if I can, and figure this out.
<Mka> motoh: Ok, what is the error message given by totem?
<bucky> mib_mib: does sudo work for anything ... like can you sudo nano  and edit a file ?
<Mango> hello my Ubuntu and open source fellow
<bucky> mib_mib: can you sudo -i and log in as 'root'
 * Mango hopes the OS community is so good and healthy 
<spydon> kevdog, thx, hmm I can't find which file it is though :P
<Mka> motoh: type "totem" on Terminal and then open up you DVD in totem. The reason why totem cannot play it will be displayed on terminal.
<kevdog> spydon: I bet the file has a 0 or 1 in it to indicate the state :)
<motoh> Could not read title information for DVD.  How do I use the pastebin again?
<spydon> kevdog, yeah, I know that much ;)
<kevdog> spydon: I just don't want to assume anything >8)
<Mka> motoh: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<kevdog> >)
<motoh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/250568/
<kerm|t> my battery seemed to last longer in win, i wonder if it turned off more hardware?
<trakcyia> If i remove the mesa driver will it break X if I rely an meta city and cowpiz??
<tiglionabbit> how do I copy a whole directory tree, excluding one particular directory inside?
<kerm|t> tiglionabbit: mv dir/exclude .;cp -r dir dir2;mv exclude dir/
<eross> what is this koala and cloud computing? is the PC going extinct?
<aoirthoir> anyone know how to prevent a usb music player from being loaded as a music player, instead of as a usb drive?
<bucky> kerm|t: do you have laptop-mode-tools  installed?
<tiglionabbit> kerm|t: I can't do that because it's part of a website that is currently serving
<tiglionabbit> and it's a very large directory.  I don't want to move it
<danbhfive> tiglionabbit: I know rsync has a directive to skip directories
<danbhfive> I forget what it is
<netsurf3> hi can anyone tell me if there have been any major changes to the disk encryption in jaunty since under very heavy i/o load the system will lock for a second or two
<kerm|t> tiglionabbit: tar cf -  -C dir/ --exclude=dir/exclude |tar xf - -C dir2/   (i think)
<spydon> kevdog, it was in /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID if you want to know :P
<bucky> kerm|t: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<unop> tiglionabbit, with bash.   cp dir/!(exclude) dest/
<n2diy> How can I see my CPU temp.?
<soulse> whats is the shortcut/keybind for gnome-terminal?
<unop> soulse, i'm not sure one exists out of the box, but you can create one.
<marshall> I have installed subversion on my server, I've created a group called 'svn' and added myself to that group, then did 'chown .svn /var/lib/svn'. I'm trying to make it so that any user in the group 'svn' can access the repositories. what should i do next?
<bucky> kerm|t: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Laptop-mode-tools
<spydon> n2diy, I know ;)
<stroyan> soulse: You can use <alt><F2> and type a command, then tab to toggle 'run in terminal'
<aoirthoir> I've a USB Music Player, that keeps showing as a music player. I want instead for it to show as a USB drive and I want to be able to Format it with fat32. Since it's not showing up as a drive I cant format for instance to /dev/sdSomething any swuggestions?
<Hilikus> hey guys, i installed bootchart to see what's taking most of the time on bootup but i don't know how to see the results
<Mka> motoh: your libdvdcss doesnt seem to be installed properly
<kerm|t> bucky: should i use laptop-mode-tools or ubuntu-laptop-mode ? they conflict
<motoh> Mka - fix action?
<Hilikus> aoirthoir: you probably have it configured an MTP
<Mka> motoh: uninstall it completely. then add medibuntu repositories
<spydon> n2diy, open the terminal and do cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<bucky>  kerm|t; hmm good question
<Mka> motoh: then install libdvdcss2, libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4
<bucky> marshall: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/subversion.html
<spydon> n2diy, there you have diffrent zones in your computer
<aoirthoir> Hilikus: Where do I find information on MTP (don't eve know what it stands for, and it recognized the player automatically)
<motoh> Mka - what's the command in apt to uninstall?
<Hilikus> aoirthoir: i don't know how to fix it but google it using MTP
<motoh> Mka - found it, nevermind.
<alexanderazimov> #ubuntu-us-pa
<Mka> sudo apt-get remove libdvdcss2
<spydon> n2diy, do for example cd THM0 and then cat temprature
<Hilikus> aoirthoir: as a keyword
<spydon> temperature*
<n2diy> spydon: isn't there a command to read them?
<aoirthoir> Hilikus: just started that. Danke.
<trakcyia> i want mint sssmmmaaaalllleeeerrr
<spydon> n2diy, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<n2diy> spydon: something like top?
<spydon> n2diy, I have no idea :(
<ntemis> hello
<motoh> Mka - when I installed libdvdcss2 it ended with ldconfig deferred processing now taking palce
<motoh> Mka - all other packages done.
<ntemis> i need some help partitioning an sd card
<n2diy> spydon: ok, thanks, I'll keep asking around.
<spydon> n2diy, but you could do a alias for that long command
<bucky>  kerm|t; i'd have to ask if ubuntu-laptop-mode is enabled?
<ntemis> i use gparted but sd card has a key next to the partition and i cannot change it
<ntemis> like a lock
<n2diy> spydon: Yes, good idea, I know how to do that!
<spydon> n2diy, nice :)
<ntemis> so what i must do to have access on that?
<bucky>  kerm|t; does sudo laptop-mode start    do anything?
<trakcyia> i have my footprint down to 1v87GB
<trakcyia> 1.87GB
<spydon> n2diy, I just found the command "acpi -t", you will have to install acpi first though
<trakcyia> but I can do better!!
<aoirthoir> basically I need to cancel MTP it seems Hilikus
<aoirthoir> though its not terribly helpful so far....will keep looking
<Hilikus> aoirthoir: yes, you want UMS mode
<ntemis> anyone?
<Mka> motoh: what does the "defered" mean? does that mean libdvdcss2 is NOT installed?
<aoirthoir> danke
<marshall> bucky: thanks but this doesnt really help me setup permissions to the svn directory
<n2diy> spydon: no I, I already have it, and it works, very cool, thanks.
<trakcyia> What else to remove?
<spydon> n2diy, np
<Mka> motoh: anyway, can totem play the dvd now?
<bucky> marshall: did you use this command ?  svnadmin create /path/to/repos/project
<bucky> marshall: that's why your permissions are all screwed up
<marshall> bucky: i did
<Mka> ntemis: the lock you talk about is the icon on GParted?
<trakcyia> Help me make the smallest mint ever
<trakcyia> !!
<bucky> what does ls -ld /path/to/repos/project say ?
<motoh> Mka - it's currently scribbling over my terminal window, and not responding.  I'm barely able to read CHECK_VALUE failed repeating between lines.
<bucky> marshall what does ls -ld /path/to/repos/project say ?
<trakcyia> Is there a path that I totally do not need??
<SlimG> Is it possible to upload binary instead of source into the launchpad PPA?
<Mka> motoh: I give up.
<bucky> trakcyia: this is not #mint
<ntemis> Mka: i have /dev/sdf1 (lock icon) fat32 /media/disk
<marshall> bucky: im trying to change permissions for /var/lib/svn not /var/lib/svn/test
<ntemis> like that
<SteveH> I have a server which seems to drop its enet ports every night.  What should I be looking for, and in which log/ to try to figure this out?
<trakcyia> buck close enough right?
<Mka> ntemis: it means that it is mounted
<ntemis> no the icon is 2 keys
<Mka> ntemis: unmount it by right clicking it on GParted and select umount
<ntemis> ok keys removed
<ntemis> thanks
<ntemis> now i can resize it?
<trakcyia> Where all all those pesky help files I should delete those
<trakcyia> ^are
<Hilikus> are there any tips to improve bootup time?
<Flannel> !mintsupport | trakcyia
<ubottu> trakcyia: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<ntemis> Mka: Yes i can!
<Hilikus> it currently takes like 50seconds to bootup
<ntemis> but why i cannot while is mounted?
<ntemis> wierd
<bucky> marshall: i can tell you how to change permissions but it might not be the right thing to do... type groups  did you log out and back in so that your group membership would be updated
<Mka> ntemis: Yeah, gparted is powerful
<marshall> bucky: logging out
<trakcyia> Mint even contains the meta package, which means you will not support it becaouse of its additives?
<bucky> mashall what does groups say?
<trakcyia> ^ubuntu-standard
<Mka> ntemis: it is not safe to resize any partition while still mounted
<Mka> ntemis: you might lose data
<ntemis> i dont have any
<ntemis> i just need ext3 for my g1
<ToStItOs923> Will any external serial modem work with ubuntu?
<ntemis> Mka thanks for your help
<ntemis> done!
<Mka> ntemis: pleasure
<motoh> Mka - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1170068.html  gonna try the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, I'll let you know what I get.
<CaptainCrook> my cd-rom copy at only 150k/sec (it's a 52x) anyone know a way to fix it?
<ToStItOs923> I wanted to confirm but someone told me that External serial modems would work with Ubuntu is this true?
<tekmaven|netbook> howdy everyone
<tekmaven|netbook> the audio doesnt wokr on my hp mini 1030nr
<tekmaven|netbook> im doing an update now to proposed updates
<tekmaven|netbook> maybe that will fix it
<aoirthoir> It would be nice if there were a way to just not load Media Transfer protocol devices...
<aoirthoir> *easily*
<Flannel> ToStItOs923: Some will work.  So no, it's not true that none will work. (I don't know what the percentage of working to not working is)
<Ky|e> I'm havin video driver issue's
 * Ky|e cries
<Ky|e> Gotta lappy with ati driver's
<Ky|e> I mean ati card
<netsurf3> ToStItOs923, i've never used them i have to say but they can normally communicate over the linux version of com ports tts i think
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, cant help you unless we know the soundcard
<jcmarini> crittenden
<ToStItOs923> Flannel can you look at this link for this modem I want to buy http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=110_TFM-560X&cat=51
<tekmaven|netbook> do i get that information in lspci?
<netsurf3> can you have a look in lspci for me? and post it in pastebin tekmaven|netbook
<netsurf3> yes ;)
<ToStItOs923> flannel ignore the smiley it came out for some reason
<Flannel> ToStItOs923: Under Specifications it says it'll work with Linux, so I imagine it'll work.
<ToStItOs923> I hope it does its 34.99 I am spending so I hope it does work
<ToStItOs923> Flannel so it should work
<jtaji> ToStItOs923: external modems are always compatible, it's PCI ones you need to worry about
<jtaji> ToStItOs923: because they might be a winmodem
<tekmaven|netbook> netsurf3, heres my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d619cbb2a
<mint> deexannihilate: hi!
<mdg> deexannihilate: hows the acer?
<blognewb> Hi!!!! ubuntu is logging in to FileZilla as root not good / advisable?
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, okay just to be clear: what about it doesnt work? no sound? no soundcard is detected. it was working before and now doesnt or never worked previously
<edbian_> Can someone do me a favor and check if my webserver is working? http://mwp.hobby-site.org
<tekmaven|netbook> the sound card is detected, shows up in the mixer even
<tekmaven|netbook> just no audio plays
<tekmaven|netbook> volume is all the way up
<tekmaven|netbook> i previously had opensuse on this thing and it wokred in there
<netsurf3> edbian_, i see monmouth college club water polo
<Sneaky-Jesus> edbian, try "ping -c 5 mwp.hobby-site.org
<edbian_> netsurf3: Thanks
<deexannihilate> mint: hi
<deexannihilate> mdg: it's alright
<edbian_> Sneaky-Jesus:It works! :)
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, hmm jaunty right?
<Sneaky-Jesus> Wicked :)
<tekmaven|netbook> yup
<mdg> deexannihilate: just all right?
<deexannihilate> mdg: A few things don't work as well as it did with NBR
<deexannihilate> mdg: I haven't really worked on it too much though
<boss_mc> Sneaky-Jesus: that might jsut mean the router is correctly replying to ping
<mdg> deexannihilate: I'm sorry to hear that
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, i've got a suggestion to try something that was weird on mine also with jaunty
<boss_mc> Sneaky-Jesus: he still needs to check port 80 is working correctly
<mdg> deexannihilate: did you try ethernet?
<netsurf3> okay first check with me to see if this module is loaded
<Sneaky-Jesus> boss_mc: I realised it wasn't enough the second i pressed enter :)
<deexannihilate> mdg: Not your fault!
<tekmaven|netbook> okay
<boss_mc> :)
<tekmaven|netbook> its loaded
<tekmaven|netbook> snd_hda_intel
<deexannihilate> mdg: the flash is running terribly slow, too. (not sure if it has anything to do with eee)
<mdg> deexannihilate: I don't see gogeta here - I bet he would have good suggestions
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Total_Oblivion> is there a way to install msn messenger to ubuntu?
<mdg> deexannihilate: hows the wifi now?
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, then add this line: options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<Joe2> hi
<netsurf3> Total_Oblivion, not that exact product. there are alternatives which will get you on msn though
<ToStItOs923> jtaji thanks for the info I just ordered a Trendent external I just want to make sure I have a windmodem and trying to do updates is a pain
<gartral|p> hi all, im kinda stuck. i have a broken package on my system, and too remove it, aptitude says i need too download more >.>
<Joe2> I just installed linux for the first time
<Mka> motoh: any luck yet?
<boss_mc> gartral: cant you reinstall it
<motoh> Mka - nothing yet.
<motoh> Smae issues.
<tekmaven|netbook> netsurf3: okay, waht am i looking for in here
<netsurf3> okay if you go to the bottom tekmaven|netbook
<gartral|p> boss_mc: eh, i just dont need it anymore, and the latest update broke
<netsurf3> and add this options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<jcmarini> looking for help to get started launchpad ububtu beta testing...newbie
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: Thanks for the info I just wanted to make sure this modem will work
<deexannihilate> mdg: I still haven't made it to Starbucks, but it hasn't been disconnecting a lot here.
<mdg> deexannihilate: well thats kinda good...
<tekmaven|netbook> okay done
<jtaji> ToStItOs923: no problem
<deexannihilate> mdg: He installed it on a dell?
<netsurf3> okay now sudo alsa force-reload
<hp_> hey
<netsurf3> your sound control will die but just let it reload
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: the specs were throwing me off
<gartral|p> boss_mc: i tryed a dpkg-configure --a and it's takeing forever
<ToStItOs923> some pages said it would work some didn't
<aoirthoir> anyone know of a way to prevent MTP from taking over?
<deexannihilate> mdg: definitely an improvement!
<mdg> deexannihilate: gogeta had an eeepc
<mdg> deexannihilate: styol has a Dell Mini 9 - but I don't think he installed eeebuntu
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: How do these modems exactly work are they connected wia serial?
<boss_mc> joe2: congrats
<jtaji> ToStItOs923: yes rs-232 serial, and good old standard AT command set
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: so there isn't really any additional software I need to get it going right?
<ToStItOs923> is it straight plug and play?
<gogeta> mdg: hey
<netsurf3> tekmaven|netbook, any luck?
<jtaji> ToStItOs923: that's correct
<tekmaven|netbook> nope :(
<tekmaven|netbook> im going to reboot though
<mdg> hi gogeta !!!
<tekmaven|netbook> brb and ill let you know
<mdg> my friend deexannihilate would like to ask you about slow flash on her acer aspire one running eeebuntu
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: Thank god bye bye winmodem. now I can download my updates and sleep better
<boss_mc> mdg: is she running jaunty?
<gogeta> mdg: hd videos in flash can be slow if youtube works in normal mode its fine
<aoirthoir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/328465
<mdg> boss_mc: yes, right deexannihilate ?
<gogeta> mdg: limits of the  intel gma
<mdg> gogeta: is there anything she can do to improve it?
<gogeta> mdg: disbale compiz if is on
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: Winmodems that's what I hate about them u never know what update will screw up the coing
<mdg> deexannihilate: gogeta says to disable compiz
<deexannihilate> mdg: how do I do that?
<cheek> hey i just installed windows xp after i re-sized my disk but now iam trying to restore grub so i can have an option to choose when i start up, iam in live cd mode and when i do sudo grub and follow the instructions i get  unrecodnized command : root(hd0, 0)
<mdg> gogeta: she is using netbook-launcher - does compize affect that?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: pref aperance visual effects
<gogeta> set them to none
<gogeta> mdg: no
<ToStItOs923> jtaji: Again thanks I just ordered it
<gogeta> mdg: as i said if youtube wroks in non-hd mode flash is working fine
<CaptainCrook> whats the best (more effective/less packaging) mp3 player for ubuntu?
<mdg> gogeta: will deexannihilate need to log out of her session to find out if that improved things?
<gogeta> mdg: also going full screen tends to speed thing up
<gogeta> mdg: no
<mdg> deexannihilate: were you able to check compiz settings?
<deexannihilate> mdg: i replied. I don't know how to do that. :( as usual!
<mdg> boss_mc: are you running eeebuntu to?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: system prefs aperance visual effects set to none
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its in the launcher to
<deexannihilate> gogeta: thanks. checking now
<cheek> hi, sorry how can i boot and choose windows or ubuntu , coz all i boot into is wndows xp .. pls any one could share some light ?
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh gogeta said System > Preferences > Appearance and make sure everything is unchecked
<gogeta> deexannihilate: also running flash full screen tends to work faster then in a window
<boss_mc> mdg: no, but there is an issue with jaunty and intel
<boss_mc> !intel | mdg, deexannihilate
<ubottu> mdg, deexannihilate: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mdg> deexannihilate: . thats's under Compiz..
<Dr_Willis> cheek:  when you installed ubuntu it should of had a GRUB  menu installed to pick what OS to Boot.. Unless you used the WUBI install under windows method.
<mdg> boss_mc: is it expected that will be overcome in the future?
<gogeta> mdg: yes 9.10
<gogeta> big gma boost
<mdg> gogeta: cool!  thats right around the corner.
<boss_mc> mdg: they are working on a fix for the intel driver protocol, karmic will default to the new one, but for now it is deemed too unstable...
<gogeta> boss_mc: yea i tryed the new one it was fast but bugged out
<cheek> Dr_Willis: well i installed ubuntu first and then windows xp after i re-sized the disk . but now when i load just boots windows xp .. was i supposed install windows first and then ubuntu ?
<boss_mc> gogeta: exactly
<gogeta> cheek: yes you need to restore grub the easy way is the supergrub live cd
<benc> I have a folder of 4MB size but when I'm creating an archive it's getting 50MB. how is this possible?
<stroyan> benc: What tells you that the folder is 4MB?
<netsurf3> !seen tekmaven|netbook
<ubottu> netsurf3: I have no seen command
<netsurf3> damn
<cheek> gogeta: i think it worked .. lemm give it a shit cheers
<mdg> deexannihilate1: welcome back!
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok. I unchecked it
<deexannihilate1> mdg: sorry, had to switch computers
<gogeta> cheek: lol you had a supergrub disk handy good thinking ahed
<benc> stroyan: properties
<benc> stroyan: I think I have a symlink loop
<mdg> deexannihilate1: try out youtube - gogeta says full screen runs faster
<benc> stroyan: can I create an archive without including symlink folders?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: would games work the same? full screen faster?
<stroyan> benc: which archive tool?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: I guess so....
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: gamming on a gma is very very limited
<benc> stroyan: the desktop one - right click archive
<benc> stroyan: I can use tar with the command line
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: netbooks arebuilt for any gaming
<boss_mc> gogeta: I can squeeze a massive 11fps out of mine on planet tux racer!
<gogeta> not
<gogeta> boss_mc: woa 11 fps
<deexannihilate1> gogeta: not actually gaming. just like facebook games?
<boss_mc> yeah
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: oh web games shoiuld work fine
<boss_mc> that penguin really flies!
<deexannihilate1> gogeta: youtube is still extremely choppy
<stroyan> benc: I don't see any way to affect the archive menu operation.  You could try more options using a command line tool.
<benc> stroyan: tar czvf works
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: slect full screen
<benc> stroyan: thanks
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: strange youtube isnt choppy on my gma945
<mdg> gogeta: would an acer aspire one D250 have gma945?
<gogeta> mdg: you can type lspci and find out
<haagar> the latest version of flash seems to be very choppy for me... especially on full screen
<gogeta> mdg: just look for the gma line
<mdg> deexannihilate1: try and type "lspci" in a console and look for gma945
<Mka> is it possible to have one user management configuration (group ID, user ID, passwords, ...) for two or more Ubuntu operating systems?
<gogeta> i havent chekced the latest yet
<cheddar> is there a way to invoke firefox on an url to make it appear in a new window instead of a tab?
<gogeta> cheddar: yes hold shift and click
<deexannihilate1> 945GME?
<Mayday2> hello, sorry for off topic but i need an explanation for an english sentence : what means "you need to right type of ... " ?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: gma945
<cheddar> gogeta: i mean from the command line, as in "firefox http://www.someplace.com"
<mdg> deexannihilate1: anything that begins "gma"
<cheddar> doing so, with firefox already running, causes the url to be opened in the existing window, sometimes in a new tab. I want a new firefox window
<deexannihilate1> mdg: negative
<arand> Mayday2: in what context? It seems grammaitacally incorrect if anything...
<mdg> deexannihilate1: nothing at all that says "gmaXXX"
<Mka> Mayday2: "You should have the correct kind of ..."
<haagar> cheddar, http://www.firefoxfacts.com/2008/01/03/more-command-line-firefox-tips/
<mdg> haagar: cool!
<deexannihilate1> mdg: I'll check again, but not that I see
<cheddar> haagar: thanks! Why are these command line options not listed by firefox --help?
<Mayday2> Mka so "to right type of" = "the right type of" ?
<Ky|e> I gotta problem I have a L305d-s5900 toshiba satalite with a ati graphix card and everytime I load the fglrx driver it freeze's up my video
<Ky|e> been reading threw forum's
<gogeta> he has a gma 950
<Ky|e> but cant quite figure it out
<Mka> Mayday2: Of course
<deexannihilate1> mdg: no
<Ky|e> anyone willin to help me it would be very much apreciated
<Mka> Mayday2: "to" should be read as "the"
<Mayday2> Mka ok thx, i thougth it was some kind of methaphoric expression ^^
<mdg> gogeta: you mean deexannihilate1's acer aspire one D240 has gma 950?
<mdg> D240/D250
<gogeta> mdg: yea strange
<damo22> i just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24-24-generic, and now my home partition wont mount
<damo22> it says "device is busy"
<mdg> deexannihilate1: did you have other things to ask gogeta ?
<Mka> is it possible to put /etc/group , /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow in a separate little filesystem so that I can mount it on two Ubuntu OS's?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: well, hibernation doesn't work. I didn't google to check it out though
<gogeta> deexannihilate1: i think the gma950 has more speed issues then my 945 even thow there both based on the same chipset
<Mka> damo22: did you reboot?
<damo22> Mka: yes
<damo22> Mka: i installed linux-generic and then rebooted
<damo22> Mka: and selected the new kernel in grub
<damo22> Mka: now my home partition /dev/sda6 wont mount
<Terabyte> hey guys
<bluebanana> is there any command i can run to restore all windows in ubuntu?
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate1 has trouble with hibernation
<Mka> damo22: this is strange. did you modify /etc/fstab?
<SlimG> Is it possible to upload binary instead of source into the launchpad PPA?
<aoirthoir> Ok got it:)
<aoirthoir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/330383/comments/3
<damo22> Mka: no
<ziroday> SlimG: no
<damo22> Mka: i modified it ages ago
<Mka> damo22: try sudo lsof /dev/sda6
<mdg> bluebanana: you mean you are at a command line and have no gui?
<aoirthoir> So I am officialy done banging my head against the wall
<damo22> Mka: nothing
<bluebanana> mdg: well, i want to configure a keyboard shortcut on compiz to restore all minimized windows
<damo22> Mka: i am dropped to a shell, i am talking to you via irssi
<Terabyte> So I have an internet connection currently established through a router which has 4 physical ports on it. the router is rubbish and i was thinking of using an ubuntu box (with 2 ports, 1 from the asdl modem, and one to a 4 port switch) to allow me to share the internet access, and additionall to shape traffic, 2 questions. Firstly does this setup which ommits a router and replaces it with a box and switch work? Secondly, does ubuntu d
<Mka> damo22: df | grep sda6
<damo22> Mka: nothing
<Mka> damo22: mount /dev/sda6 /home
<Mka> damo22: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /home
<th0r> Terabyte: the short answer....yes
<ziroday> Terabyte: your question got cut off at "..., does Ubuntu" but yes, you can use an ubuntu computer as a router.
<damo22> Mka: mount: /dev/sda6 is already mounted, or busy
<damo22> Mka: mount: /dev/sda6 is already mounted, or /home busy
<ziroday> Terabyte: however it might be easier to just flash your current router with some different firmware and make it more usable
<Terabyte>  Secondly, does ubuntu do a traffic shaping program that would allow me to say "everybody gets 1/4 of the bandwidth available"?
<mdg> bluebanana: Ctrl + Alt + D will minimize all
<Terabyte> oh ok
<Mka> damo22: grep sda6 /etc/fstab
<Terabyte> well i'm planning on also making it a media server, but i'm just checking that the hardware is sufficient to share, and that there is software to shape
<Terabyte> sufficient to share an internet connection*
<ziroday> Terabyte: traffic shaping is somewhat harder to setup. If I were you I would split the router and media server roles.
<damo22> Mka: /dev/sda6 /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<Terabyte> ok
<ziroday> Terabyte: and flash your current router with openwrt or tomato
<bluebanana> mdg: i guess compiz changed that, it doesnt work here
<chester> Hi
<Mka> damo22:  open /etc/fstab and disable mounting of /dev/sda6 by putting a # in front of that line and reboot again
<lunis> hrm... "libgssapi_krb5.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"...the hell have I done? :(
<damo22> Mka: ok
<damo22> brb
<Mka> damo22: ok
<damo22> what is the irssi command to quit
<damo22> lol
<Sneaky-Jesus> ./quit
<Sneaky-Jesus> without the .
<deexannihilate1> mdg: also, whenever I try to switch to NBR desktop. It runs on top of the other desktop instead of switching over entirely. So, it doesn't really work completely
<chester> I do have a really strange problem on my ethernet
<chester> just not working XD
<chester> lspci is fine
<mdg> deexannihilate1: I had that problem too when I tried the netbook launcher on my desktop
<chester> link is up
<lunis> !oneline | chester
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline
<chester> ipv6 is given
<lunis> :/
<chester> but network unreachable when i try to ping
<chester> ?
<chester> is there anyone reading me now ?
<th0r> chester: no
<mdg> bluebanana: you running gnome?
<savanny1976u> Hi, I have a question before I do anything stupid, I have a window XP media center 2005, It came with Intel(R) 82801GR/GH SATA RAID. I want to set it to "RAID1" . does RAID Mirror a "LINUX" Partition?? thank you..
<bluebanana> mdg: yes
<lunis> chester, when people see more than one or two lines from one person, their brains auto-block the whole thing
<deexannihilate1> mdg: do you think it is possible to fix it or do i need to download the NBR version?
<mdg> bluebanana: Ctrl + Alt + D works for me to minimize/maximize all
<chester> ok sorry
<bluebanana> mdg: ctrl+alt+d shows the desktop, you cannot really restore later the windows that were minimized already
<lunis> chester, which is why you should put your question on one line
<chester> i make it in one line
<bluebanana> mdg: minimize one of your windows then press ctrl+alt+D twice, the minimized window won't restore... that's why i need a "restore all" command
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate1 has a problem with netbook launcher not working right?
<ziroday> savanny1976u: yes a dedicated raid controller should be able to mirror two disks. If you're not sure use software raid. Also see !raid
<deexannihilate1> mdg: couldn't bluebanana just use the show desktop button? i didn't really read the situation, but it does restore
<ziroday> err s/disks/partitions
<mdg> bluebanana: have you tried grouping windows together?
<bluebanana> mdg: how do i do that?
<savanny1976u> Thanks ZIRODAY, Appreciate your help..
<neil_d> using 'Hardy' I have a USB pen-drive showing in lsusb "Bus 005 Device 036: ID 05dc:a430 Lexar Media, Inc." but no entry in /media :(  what is happening.
<lunis> hrm... "libgssapi_krb5.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"...the hell have I done? :(
<ziroday> neil_d: please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<mdg> bluebanana: not sure - only tried it in fluxbox...
<chester> my broadcom BCMxxxx is fine, lspci detects it, then i looked to ifconfig, everything looks fine, but i can't ping my gateway, network unreachable, plus i have no route to it... btw i'm in alpha2 (yeah u can blame me), was working since the beginning ...
<ziroday> chester: we don't handle karmic here, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<chester> i forgot the question : how can i fix this
<chester> aw
<chester> thks
<lunis> what package provides libgssapi_krb5.so.2?
<tya2> I'm getting no sound. I'm a new to this and downloaded ubuntu and only got sound within the system, not firefox, etc. I created a new user and it worked briefly, but now I'm back to no sound.
<mdg> bluebanana: http://lifehacker.com/351568/group-windows-on-the-taskbar-in-ubuntugnome
<mdg> bluebanana: I didn't realize that was even there...
<ziroday> lunis: install apt-file, then do apt-file /path/to/file
<lunis> ziroday, I don't have the file...I _need_ it. :(
<ziroday> tya2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bluebanana> mdg: thanks! ill take a look at it
<mdg> bluebanana: your welcome :)
<ziroday> lunis: one sec
<damo22> Mka: it didnt work
<utimothy> my laptop keep restarting
<tya2> janty
<damo22> Mka: i have a feeling my fstab is all wrong... its supposed to have UUID thingys in it right?
<neil_d> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/250599/
<ziroday> lunis: see if the file is listed in the package libgssapi2-heimdal
<damo22> Mka: im running Hardy
<ziroday> neil_d: and this was with the flash drive plugged in?
<neil_d> ziroday: yes... according to lsusb
<Mka> damo22: how many hard drives are you using?
<lunis> ziroday, nope.
<ziroday> neil_d: hmm, does the flash drive work on other computers/OS's?
<damo22> Mka: im getting dm-linear: device lookup failed
<damo22> Mka: just one, with a few partitions
<neil_d> ziroday: yes.. Widows, it has a file that is wanted.
<Mka> damo22: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<damo22> how can i paste it to irssi?
<damo22> or is that not allowed
<nevyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deexannihilate1> mdg: firefox just crashed because of nspluginviewer
<ziroday> neil_d: well its most odd as fdisk does not detect and flash drives. Could unplug and replug the flash drive and pastebin the output of dmesg upon doing so
<gogeta> mdg: i guess his acrer one just hates linux lol
<damo22> ermmmm im in a terminal, i cant pastebin
<damo22> lol
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate1 is wondering if she should go back to the UNR she had installed before?
<boss_mc> damo22: use pasetbinit (cli program)
<gogeta> mdg: eh
<th0r> damo22: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<boss_mc> damo22: pastebinit even
<Drained> mdg: what's unr?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: do you remember the wifi card you have installed - what version?
<gogeta> mdg: i guess if she does not mid unstable wifi but eeebuntu still has the genrec kernel
<gogeta> mdg: be the same
<mdg> Drained: unr= ubuntu netbook remix
<deexannihilate1> mdg: no. i do not
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have a CUPS question:  in the web gui for CUPS my printers are listed at 127.0.0.1:631/printers/printername  --I'm wondering why this is, because I can't just copy and paste that link
<Drained> damn Deex: you still having problems with remix??? (this is raulh)
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i mean the eeebuntu UBR version actually. I figured it would automatically install the UNR desktop which would enable the desktop automatically
<deexannihilate1> drained: yep, but new ones. at least wifi is stable now
<Drained> that sucks :|
<mdg> deexannihilate1: oh
<damo22> Mka: www.pastebin.com/f1f39e692
<ueoaueoa> Is there a way that I can manually control the xmit power of my ath9k wireless device?
<damo22> wow pastebinit is COOL
<damo22> :D
<deexannihilate1> drained: we actually installed eeebuntu which solved the major problem of wifi, but there are a few minor issues I could live with
<Mka> damo22: ok
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate1 said eeebuntu UNR
<neil_d> ziroday: this appears to be section you want. http://paste.ubuntu.com/250602/
<ueoaueoa> Or for that matter, control xmit power with mac80211?
<utimothy> can i be help.................... my laptop restarts  on it's own  how can i stop this
<ziroday> neil_d: hmm it really doesn't like that flash drive. I would check to make sure its still working, and reformat it
<Dr_Willis> utimothy:    last time icve seen that happen. was due to overheating.  clean out the fan/ducts. set it up on one of those fan pads..    and see if it helps
<neil_d> ziroday: running version 2.6.24-24-generic of the kernel.... downloading update now.
<utimothy> ok thanks
<mdg> gogeta: when you close your netbook, does it go into hiberation or suspend automatically?
<Mka> damo22: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<Mka> damo22: cant view anything
<damo22> ok
<Dr_Willis> utimothy:  ive seen some laptops that even over heat.. unless you leave the little cd tray open.. (bad design)
<damo22> i'll repost
<mdg> Dr_Willis: what kind of laptops?
<ueoaueoa> hello
<damo22> Mka: thats wierd, im viewing the post in lynx
<root__> Oi.
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  i think it was a toshiba - it was a friends.. he ended up getting a BIG desk fan (high speed) and having it blow across it all day at his desk. (yes pathic design of the laptop)
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  its amazinghow much heat those things can make.
<mdg> Dr_Willis: LOL my brother has a toshiba
<damo22> Mka: http://pastebin.com/f1f39e692
<Ky|e> I gotta toshiba
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  he even called the company.. they told him to leave teh cd tray open a little bit..... Now thats Quality Tech support.
<Ky|e> cant get ati driver's workin on it
<Ky|e> in ubuntu
<Ky|e> stupid thing
<FloodBot2> Ky|e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo22> Mka: maybe i made a typo in the address
<mdg> Dr_Willis: LOL oh my gosh!
<Dr_Willis> Ky|e:  thats more of an ATI issue. :) not ubuntus fault. heh.
<ziroday> Ky|e: please don't abuse the enter key. What version of ubuntu and what card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> I have heard that the next ubuntu relese fixes some of the ati issues..
<Ky|e> Well I got newest version of ubunto
<Dr_Willis> Ky|e:  clarify 'newest'
<Ky|e> and I think it's a ati radieon x1200 but not sure
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 ? 9.04 ?
<Mka> damo22: i got it
<purist> On ubuntu, my fonts basically disappeared.  All I get is blocks, like as if a language pack was not installed.  Also, my mouse and keyboard don't work in the GUI.
<Ky|e> 9.04
<Ky|e> my bad
<Ky|e> but anyway's
<purist> What the hell did I do to it?
<Dr_Willis> Ky|e:  and the next release 9.10 *in testing* i hear fix's some of the issues..
<ziroday> Ky|e: that card should work out of the box, what is the issue?
<CaptainCrook> anyone know if the next ubuntu support properly radeon 9000 ?
<Ky|e> Well
<ziroday> CaptainCrook: yes that card is supported
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  check in #ubuntu+1 or the beta-testing forums perhaps..
<Ky|e> it's runnin on vesa driver now
<Ky|e> but when I load the fglxr driver it freeze's
<Ky|e> well the video anyway's
<gogeta> CaptainCrook: no to old but the oss drivers that come with ubuntu have full support
<ziroday> Ky|e: for the second time, keep your responses on one line and please address who you are talking to, for all our sanity :)
<Ky|e> my bad
<ziroday> Ky|e: the fglrx driver no longer supports that card, you should use the radeon/ati driver
<damo22> Mka: i made an extended partition because i thought i was gonna need more than 4
<CaptainCrook> ok... thanks folks...
<damo22> Mka: but it turns out i could have just used primaries
<Ky|e> ziroday, I'm sorta new to linux
<Ky|e> ziroday, how would I score that driver?
<Drained> does anyone know a good Desktop Alternative to gnome?
<boss_mc> Ky|e: should be the default
<zefyx> anyone know how to setup ubuntu's gnome remote desktop to start & login automatically?
<ziroday> Drained: kde is a common one
<ziroday> Ky|e: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ky|e> it's using vesa currently
<gogeta> !best | Drained
<zefyx> as it stands, you have to locally be on the box, login & startup the remote desktop
<ubottu> Drained: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Drained> i tried kde, it just didn't roll for my needs
<Ky|e> ya there's no driver listed in there
<chal`away> if i need to change my monitors and i have  ati radeon on borard video, in ubuntu 8.10 am i barking up the wrong tree to edit my xorg.conf directly? or do i need to be doing something else?
<Drained> and gogeta are you stupid i said better alternative
<Ky|e> but will past give me a second
<Drained> never said "best"
<neil_d> Drained: some like kde (a.k.a kubuntu) I like XFce (a.k.a. xubuntu)
<ziroday> Drained: better and best are qualitive measurements, what some people like others might not.
<gogeta> and a entire big list
<Drained> neil_d ill check out XFce thanks; experimenting with my custom build.
<Mka> damo22: do you have evms installed? I read about a bug from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/187987
<valros> is anyone here pretty familiar with nautilus? im wondering if for a python script im working with, i can open a 'mini' nautilus file browser instead of working with one in python
<Drained> and guess what ziro i never sais best OR better.
<Drained> go back to kindergarden.
<damo22> Mka: im not sure, i'll install it
<Mka> damo22: no
<damo22> Mka: oh ok
<ziroday> Ky|e: if there is no driver described you should be using the radeon driver by default. Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well please
<Mka> damo22: if it is installed, it should be uninstalled
<damo22> Mka: ok
<mdg> does a netbook suspend or hibernate when you close the lid?
<Ky|e> http://pastie.org/577953
<Mka> damo22: it causes conflicts that makes that dm-linear error
<Ky|e> that's my xorg.conf
<Ky|e> Let me get the other hold on
<gogeta> Drained: your asking for a better alt thers a huge list and everyone has there prefs
<damo22> Mka: i had it installed yes, i just removed it
<Drained> and i said a GOOD alternative, there's a bad and a good, i never said better or best.
<gogeta> Flannel: you hear this noise
<damo22> Mka: shall i reboot?
<Mka> damo22: reboot after unistalling it.
<damo22> ok brb
<Mka> damo22: yep
<purist> @anyone: my gui has ceased to function.
<Ky|e> Here's the log file http://pastie.org/577955
<Ky|e> ziroday,  http://pastie.org/577955
<Drained> purist: do you mean X or gnome?
<ziroday> Ky|e: you are not using the vesa driver, you are using the open source radeon driver (which is all correct)
<Drained> or kde, idk what you're using.
<gogeta> Drained: i like lxde but many use kde or xfce
<Ky|e> Dang
<Ky|e> well
<gogeta> Drained: or icewm
<Ky|e> guess my video just sux then
<Drained> ive heard lxde twice now but i cant find it ":\
<Ky|e> thanx ziroday  for your patience
<ziroday> Ky|e: have fun
<gogeta> Drained: its in apt
<Drained> dang i removed over half of my sources.list lol.
<purist> drained: well, I'm relatively new to linux, only started using ubuntu yesterday.  There's an error with the xorg, is the first thing wrong.  Second is, the fonts are gone, third, mouse doens't work, keyboard only works on the CLI, which I am on atm
<lunis> ok so I found the package that I need, but it requires libkrb5-3 (perhaps not exact spelling) but when i try to install it aptitude claims there's no such thing, and that it's just referenced by some other package. i don't know how i broke things just now, but i certainly did.
<mdg> hi wwwwwwoooo !
<Kez> Hello, question, I'm using Virtualbox and I want to change the resolution on the box. Apparently I have to change xorg.conf but it is read only and it wont allow me. What should I do?
<Ky|e> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> purist: sound like you messed it up good
<Drained> purist:go into recovery mode, and the last option lets you fix "X" to the last known backup config
<purist> Alright, brb.
<blognewb> hey guys how can you save the remote site dropdown history on filezilla?
<aoupi> hello, any way to make all sound output mono? (right channel is broken)
<pe1> hi, I want to create a subdomain for a folder on localhost. I've into my /etc/apache2/sites-available/default the following http://bin.cakephp.org/view/624007935 -- after apache2 restart, the browser is always switching to www.cake.localhost, when I want get in to cake.localhost. what I'm doing wrong?
<detrix> hello everyone.  I am having a problem with flash video player. it was working a few days ago, now no videos are playing.  How do I reset this or is there a better solution?
<Drained> kez: chmod?
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate1 wants to know if you have any tips on using suspend?
<Kez> chmod doens't work
<Drained> kez: actually type sudo su
<Drained> and then Gedit it
<calamari_> Kez: it was supposed to ask you for the password.. that's a good thing
<maxie> what term command do the same as chkdsk in windows do??
<NigelS> hio folks
<pe1> hi
<Kez> I don't have a password?
<gogeta> mdg: nope unless shes asking how to turn it on
<Kez> Never set one up i don't think
<Drained> hey nigelS, did you ever fix the touchpad with that grub thing?
<calamari_> Kez: yes, you do.. and you entered it during setup
<mdg> gogeta: yes- how to turn on
<NigelS> Drained!!!! thanks mate! YES i did
<Drained> kez, ubuntu forces you to set one up.
<Drained> AWSOME glad i could help man.
<boss_mc> Drained: we use sudo -s for sudo plzkthnxbye :)
<zefyx> why everyone i want to apt-get remove something
<NigelS> awesome dude.. Drained can I PM mate?
<zefyx> it wants to remove linux headers
<Kez> Ok I was just miss typing it
<gogeta> mdg: go  to logout and slect suspend
<zefyx> even though it didn't install them,.
<NigelS> i came back to say thanks
<Drained> yeah sure nigel.
<Kez> what do i do from ehre
<gogeta> maxie: ubuntu does that auto
<Happy-Dude> hiya guys: I was wondering how I install Ubuntu with ext4 via the LiveCD installer?
<calamari_> Kez: what are you trying to do?
<aoupi> pe1: try in #httpd
<calamari_> Kez: I mean overall.. what is your goal?
<maxie> yeah right gogeta why can't i mount me usb then aften i remove it without close the usb first xD
<Drained> he's trying to edit Xorg calamari:
<chal`away> i'll try asking this another way: in ubuntu 8.10 can you change video by editing the xorg.conf ?
<Kez> I want to change the resolution of the Virtualbox so i can work in ubutu more effiecently
<calamari_> Drained: but why
<Digital_Warrior> Does any one have a few min to help me with a dule video card issue. one is pcix the other onboard
<Drained> calamari: he never said why :\
<gogeta> maxie: you need a windows pc to correct a ntfs drive
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, i also have a video issue .. which ubuntu?
<maxie> i use fat
<Digital_Warrior> latest stable
<calamari_> Drained: the reason I ask is that he was trying to change the file from "read only" .. when the real problem was that it simply needed to be edited by root.. so I think we need to understand what the real problem is
<Ky|e> ziroday, everytime I switch channel's in xchat I get a huge page tear.. is that normal with video driver's loaded?
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, i have 8.10 .. did anything you googled talk about editing the xorg.conf ?
<nositelicense>  /join #kubuntu
<Drained> i think he left after he figured out how to edit it :\
<Digital_Warrior> i do a lspci and lshw and do not see the onboard video any where. and if i set the bios to load the onboard first my video is messed up
<gogeta> maxie: people do tend to have issues with fat auto mounting
<nositelicense> how to what?
<calamari_> Drained: oh well hehe :)
<Digital_Warrior> i have not been able to find anything on google about it. as i can not see the dam onboard they are both ati. the pcix is hd3600 the onboard is unkown as i can not lspci or lswh and see it. i now have no video
<Kez> calamari_: I want to change the resolution of the Virtualbox so i can work in ubutu more effiecently
<Digital_Warrior> is there a way to boot into a command line insted of the gui
<FoolsRun> I guess nobody knows much about CUPS
<maxie> gogeta:i have few problems with that before but then i just use chkdsk and it work but not now
<calamari_> Kez: say what?
<Digital_Warrior> in Virtualbox to change the quest res you change the res in the quest and the VB window auto resizes
<maxie> usally i can remove and reinsett the usb without trouble
<Drained> calamari_: he's trying to force a resolution i THINK.
<gogeta> maxie: yea only windows can fix windows drives
<blognewb> hey guys how can you save the remote site dropdown history on filezilla?
<calamari_> Drained: I don't think he needs to be editing xorg for that hehe
<gogeta> maxie: thers a few tools for linux but its just best to use windows
<zefyx> how do i make apt-get remove ONLY REMOVE the packages it installed
<Kez> calamari_: I'm running ubuntu in a virtual machine (virtualbox) and the resolution is stuck a maximum on 800x600. I want to increase the resolution of the screen.
<maxie> but when i try 2 run chkdsk on win it's say it can't because the driver is in use or someting and say i most restart
<zefyx> aka, im trying to remove wine & it want's to remove the linux kernel.
<maxie> that don't work
<carlosqueso> Digital_Warrior: you should be able to select "fail-safe" from the boot menu...press escape to access the menu if it doesn't automaticly come up
<maxie> -_-
<Digital_Warrior> giving it a shot thanks carlosqueso
<Drained> kez: using a virtualbox removes most support for video cards since it only gives it 12mb video ram.
<zefyx> no one eh?
<purist> I have returned.
<gogeta> maxie: chkdsk d: \f
<maxie> oh
<maxie> okey
<damo22> Mka: Thanks, that fixed the problem
<gogeta> or yourrr usb sticks drive letter
<Kez> Drained: Ah so then I'm stuck at 800x600?
<Drained> Kez: give me a sec i helped someone do this yesterday.
<maxie> long time since i have used win now xD
<Drained> no no you're not you can force it give me a sec
<Digital_Warrior> Calamari you might be about to do it under the options for the quest os
<Kez> Alright
<Kez> Thank you
<calamari_> maxie: I think it's /f not \f  :)
<maxie> so forgett the right command
<maxie> xD
<maxie> :_p
<maxie> -_-
<Mka> damo22: pleasure
<FloodBot2> maxie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zefyx> how do i make apt-get remove ONLY REMOVE the packages it installed
<zefyx> aka, im trying to remove wine & it want's to remove the linux kernel.
<zefyx> it wants to remove linux headers
<zefyx> even though it didn't install them,.
<purist> Drained: I tried what you told me to do, and it won't load.  I can't use the first recovery setting for ubuntu, it gives me a Kernel panic error and freezes.
<FloodBot2> zefyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo22> Does anyone know where i can find a howto on installing fglrx on Hardy?
<purist> Drained: The GUI loads, but the fonts don't appear and the mouse is frozen.
<Drained> purist: i can't help because we can't get any output :(
<chal`away> damo22, #radeon  ?
<Drained> purist: you should reinstall ubuntu :%
<gogeta> zefyx: linux headers isnt the kernel just used for compling in the kernel
<blakkheim> purist: and not in a vm this time =x
<gogeta> linuxc image is the kernel
<purist> Drained: You
<purist> Are right.
<Drained> kez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=129379#post129379
<calamari_> zefyx: I'd suggest doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   and then try removing wine again
<chal`away> damo22, i am looking for similar but on 8.10
<Drained> purist: yeah ;(
<purist> I'll go install it to a partition of my hard drive this time.
<Kez> Drained: Thank you!
<purist> Thanks anyways.
<Digital_Warrior> what is the location of xconfig
<zefyx> k right
<damo22> chal`away: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<zefyx> well, it didnt install it and it wants to remove it
<zefyx> how can i make apt-get remove only remove the packages it installed.
<gogeta> apt-get remove wine
<th0r> Digital_Warrior: I don't find that filename anywhere
<zefyx> gogeta, it wants to remove wine-gecko linux-headers-2.6.28-11 ttf-liberation linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic winbind libaudio2
<Drained> i think hes looking for the log
<Happy-Dude> question: what should I slection for the "Mouse Pointer" option: http://imgur.com/qKzcW.png ?
<calamari_> zefyx: I'd suggest doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   and then try removing wine again
<zefyx> it didn't install all of that stuff.
<Drained> try /etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<Digital_Warrior> there is a command line command to configure the xservers video setting i can not rember it for the life of me. this command does an auto build of x.conf does any one know it
<damo22> how do i disable the fglrx linux-restricted-modules kernel module for ubuntu?
<zefyx> calamari, i did that.
<zefyx> when i remove wine, ubuntu wants to remove   wine-gecko linux-headers-2.6.28-11 ttf-liberation linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic winbind libaudio2
<zefyx> im assuming i need linux-headers
<th0r> Drained: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, aticonfig ?
<zefyx> if not, then i'll proceed, but i know installing wine didn't install those linux headers.
<Drained> nvm he's looking for the .conf
<Drained> it's in  cd /etc/X11
<calamari_> zefyx: perhaps those are autoremovable
<Drained> digital_warrior: try  cd /etc/X11
<carlosqueso> Digital_Warrior: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chal`away> damaltor, disable for what?
<carlosqueso> I think that's what you're thinking of anyway
<Digital_Warrior> bingo thanks carl
<carlosqueso> no prob
<detrix> I am having problems with the flash play.  it was working a few days ago. now all I get is the big play symbol and when I click on it nothing.
<jamescarr_> did they ever resolve the X lockup issue with nvidia cards in 9.04?
<Drained> wait lockup issue?
<Drained> i never got it and ive used a 6100 and a 6150LE and the 8600gts all nvidia, X never locked up.
<Digital_Warrior> what will x do if xorg.conf is not there at all
<Drained> err give you an error lol.
<Digital_Warrior> dam issues and more issues
<SuperMiguel> when u boot ubuntu with TORAM=yes.. Is there a way to install to ram? without doing all this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM#Patch%20boot%20scripts
<jamescarr_> Drained, some time back I came in here about my weird issue on my laptop of being unable to focus on other windows, swith windows, etc... I'd be locked into the current focus. If I alt+f4 to close the current app, I'd just be unable to to focus to anything else altogether
<jamescarr_> this issue is in gnome
<jamescarr_> I was told it's a common problem and was pointed to a issue report describing something similar
<Drained> iv'e never had that problem on Jaunty, but i got it once on Hardy, before i installed newer drivers.
<jamescarr_> however, I neglected to bookmark it, and have no idea what to search for it :)
<Hilikus> how can i see what dns servers i'm using
<Digital_Warrior> well i have one more backup of xorg.conf to try
<tya2> I need help getting the sound to function in ubuntu- I created a new user and the sound in firefox worked briefly- but now I have no sound in ubuntu or in other applications
<Drained> Hilikus: have you checked network tools?
<Hilikus> Drained: no ill do that
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, i think you want aticonfig .. it's a way to configure your xorg.conf
<carlosqueso> By the way...did ATI ever get pressured into making their newest driver compatible with the Radeon Mobility series?
<damo22> which are the standard fglrx packages built into ubuntu? what are they called?
<Drained> carlos: no luck ati refused to do it :\
<Hilikus> Drained: it's not there
<Digital_Warrior> I have a display again yessssssss
<carlosqueso> weak!  I guess I'm on 9.10 until support ends or I get a new laptop
<Hilikus> i see the options to configure it manually but i want to see the ones that i'm using right now wit automatic setup
<Digital_Warrior> chal`away,  i have tried it with no luck
<Drained> netstat should have it hilikus
<Hilikus> netstat??
<Digital_Warrior> no mouse no keyboard now but progress none the less
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, how much, of what did you try?
<Drained> it's a tab in Network tools
<Hilikus> why would netstat have that info? it's not about an open configuration
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, i pray it doesn't mess with my mouse etc. ive just been trying for my monitors
<SuperMiguel> when u boot ubuntu with TORAM=yes.. Is there a way to install to ram? without doing all this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM#Patch%20boot%20scripts
<Digital_Warrior> ok after trying several backups of my xorg.conf i was able to startx but no mouse no keyboard a reboot and they are working again.
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior,  wonderful :)
<carlosqueso> I take it the radeon driver won't have enough 3d support to run compiz, will it
<Hilikus> m
<Drained> carlos: idk which card is it?
 * addisonj loves nvidia for linux support
 * Drained does too, but ati has nice cards >_>
<chal`away> addisonj, i'm kicking myself for buing the ati
<Digital_Warrior> chal,away can you open up your catalyst control center for me and let me know how many times i need to press tab to get from desktop area to apply
<addisonj> although ATI is WAY better than 3 years ago
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, which button? i don't think mine works
<Digital_Warrior> got it it was just one
<carlosqueso> Drained: radeon Xpress 200M
<carlosqueso> pretty common one for 2007 dells
<aperson> is there a ppa anywhere that will allow me to just update and have the latest firefox?  I don't want to install it as a separate package
<Drained> Carlos: i dont think you'll be able too lol
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior,  great, glad for you
<dombeef> hi
<kerm|t> the default bittorrent downloader seems to be getting everyhting 12x over: Status 4207.3 of 617MB
<kerm|t> and its only 50% done
<carlosqueso> that's what I thought...but I figured I'd ask
<imac> Anyone experienced VNC problem when installing Windows with XEN?
<dombeef> hi imac
<Drained> looks like megabits to me kermit
<imac> I could see during the first step of the install but when I come into the graphic part it just broke down
<addisonj> bah, i guess i am going to boot back into windows, just bought this weekends special deal on steam, 10 sweet indie games for 30 bucks
<imac> dombeef hellu :)
<Digital_Warrior> i still do not have my onboard card up and running or the duel head of the hd3600 running with hdmi out
<imac> hmm, are you a bot?
<Drained> kerm|t: they look like mbits to me not mb.
<imac> Im going nuts.
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, i have 3200
<chal`away> and two monitors
<imac> I have 5 monitors!
<Digital_Warrior> i have the primary running vga and the second head i am trying to get to be hdmi
 * addisonj needs a second monitor, i have a 40 inch HDTV at the moment, nice for media, but sucky for work
<imac> I wish I had 5 monitors..
<carlosqueso> addisonj: brag brag brag
<Drained> addisonj: i do too but i'm using the S video so i dont get full performance :(
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, same here
<addisonj> lol wal mart vizio special nothing to brag about
<Digital_Warrior> i was wanting to use the onboard as a second video driver but can not get it to be seen by the system
<Rabbitbunny> Is there a way to resize textboxes like mac os x can?
<Drained> my card supports the HDMA port or w/e but i dont have one to use lol.
<chal`away> i have both of mine working but the resolutions are very wrong and i can't get it to see which ought to be the main one corrrectlyo
<Drained> digital_warrior in a virtual machine? you can't.
<Drained> onboard's power down as soon as external cards are placed inside the pci-e port.
<Digital_Warrior> no virtaul machine.
<marcelo> and I have a 23 sansung monitor that is not fully used by lenny, since it hasn`t got the drivers and therefore I am changing to ubuntu ...
<chal`away> Drained, mine is not virtual
<Drained> err... you can't have two video cards installed at once... unless you're using SLi
<SuperMiguel> when u boot ubuntu with TORAM=yes.. Is there a way to install to ram? without doing all this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM#Patch%20boot%20scripts
<Drained> or Ati's equivilant.
<Digital_Warrior> that sucks big time. as i would like to sue one
<Digital_Warrior> Ncc1701a
<Digital_Warrior> fuck wrong pc
<boss_mc> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<undifined> Drained: not true, I had multi monitor in 1995
<Drained> nope. idk what you're trying to do, but you can't have two running at once.
<Digital_Warrior> grrrrrrrrr
<Digital_Warrior> in winders i was able to have both video cards running at once. had 3 monitors on it
<maxie> ,do img do the same as iso do??? because i try 2 download ubuntu notbook remix but the fil is in img and not iso as it use 2 be
<undifined> I had then running an ati card mach 64 and that strange tseng labs one
<Drained> he's using onboard + externel
<johnny_boy> Hello, I have a d-link wua 1340 wireless usb and it has not drivers for linux, I'm wondering if it's possible to use it?
<Mka> what app can i use to edit tags of WMA files?
<Drained> that method only works with 2 externals
<chal`away> Digital_Warrior, and under normal cirumstances i'd say sure you can in Linux .. let's see if we can get there
<undifined> no both were pci based
<Drained> pci are external nice try tho.
<Mka> AAC files as well?
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to  make the cursor disappear with gconf ?
<Digital_Warrior> well one like i said is onboard the other is pcix and well lspci and lshw only shows the pcix card no onboard card at all
<addisonj> CPU: GenuineIntel
<addisonj> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz
<addisonj> oops wrong channel :P
<Drained> Did you disable it in bios digital?
<dumont> question: is running a cron job every 5 seconds resource efficient, the cron job would run a script to check whether there are any new files in an empty folder?
<Digital_Warrior> there is not a place in the bios to disable just a place to choose what one is the primary
<Digital_Warrior> shit and it has taken a dump again.
<Sneaky-Jesus> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Drained> uhh well i think when you chose it as ur primary it disabled your onboard...
<jtaji> dumont: cron only runs every minute
<Digital_Warrior> if i choose the onboard as primary the x is messed up. i have an idea hold on one sec
<undifined> Digital_Warrior: then i would make the onboard primary, as it needs to allocate memory for it, the external comes in later
<addisonj> dont get ubottu mad at you with naughty language, very wrathful
<Drained> digital: uninstall ur pci cards' drivers. then select it as ur primary
<addisonj> :P
<dumont> jtaji how can I check a folder whether or not any new files were added to it? i'm coding in php and wanted to know if there were any pathways on linux that would make my life easier
<Digital_Warrior> hold on sec
<detrix> hey, is there a way to tweek the flash player.  When I watch full screen, the video gets choppy.  I thought having an nVidia fx 5500 would be better than that....
<Rabbitbunny> detrix: Nope. p4 1.8ghz, 1GB, FX5500, choppy flash.
<Digital_Warrior> ok where is where we are at
<detrix> Rabbitbunny: thanx
<Drained> detrix, FX series isn't that good lol, but you shouldn't get that problem unless your CPU is being eaten by firefox.
<Digital_Warrior> the onboard is the primary card now.
<jtaji> dumont: if you need it done more than every 60 seconds, you'll need some other daemon or program running to do it...
<Drained> digital_warrior, did you uninstall your other driver?
<Digital_Warrior> i will need to rebuild xord.conf as it has all the info for the other
<Drained> x is going to give you the error..
<cubiczee> sup
<detrix> Drained: Ok, I will try another browser then
<Digital_Warrior> no i did not as it is also a ati radion card. but like i said xorg.conf will need to be rebuild
<e-nerd> sup ubuntu world
<Digital_Warrior> ok that was fun as my display is all messed up
<ElronMcBong> hello there. I have a fresh install of kubuntu on a machine that I cannot get online. Where can I download binaries of ubuntu packages? For some reason I cannot find a place. The webside that seems to provide them most likely (as derived through its name) is packages.ubuntu.com, which is offline. Today is such a weird day..
<johnny_boy> Hello, I have a d-link wua 1340 wireless usb and it has not drivers for linux, I'm wondering if it's possible to use it?
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: check out aptoncd
<boss_mc> !aptoncd | ElronMcBong
<ubottu> ElronMcBong: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jtaji> ElronMcBong: yeah, packages.ubuntu.com, it is indeed down right now
<gogeta> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drained> johnny, if you can't get internet access to install ndiswrapper, the CD has that package.
<InCrypto> hey guys i have rcently acquired LCD arms for my dual screens and i was wonderin how can i invert my desktop anticlock wise in Ubuntu
<cubiczee> my tubes are tied. wtf
<InCrypto> using nvidia-settings i could find no optio tht wud enable the same
<InCrypto> wud appreciate it if someone shed some light on this
<Digital_Warrior> switch your monitor cables around
<ElronMcBong> johnny_boy: hey I have installed a windows driver for my pci wlan card this day as well. make sure you use the correct version of the driver if there are multiples of them in the same directory! you will have an .inf and maybe some more .sys files, too. My problem was that ndiswrapper used the 32 bit version while I am on 64 bit...
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc, ubottu, jtaji: thanks a lot guys
<InCrypto> Digital_Warrior, huh ??? i dn wanna have the "Left Off" "Right Off effects
<yaboo007> can I fix grub on my laptop by booting from a livecd
<InCrypto> i wanna invert the desktop anticlock wise
<Pytlask> Hey all! Is anyone aware of a problem where gtkpod appears to be unable to read ID3 tags created by id3ed?
<boss_mc> InCrypto: You using nvidia or ati?
<InCrypto> boss_mc, Nvidia
<magdato> hello, how can i make to run one executable file?
<Digital_Warrior> sorry i thaught you wanted the right monitor on the left and the left on the right
<boss_mc> InCrypto: can't you do it from nvidia-config then?
<ElronMcBong> magdato: chmod +x file && ./file if that is what you need
<magdato> thanks
<InCrypto> boss_mc, u mean nvidi-settings .. i assume
<InCrypto> cuz there aint no cmd as nvidi-config
<boss_mc> InCrypto: yeah, sorry
<boss_mc> I use the menu item...
<cubiczee> make menus
<Digital_Warrior> dam i can not get anyting to work using the onboard video. tried everything
 * InCrypto wonders if there is anyway to invert a desktop now 
<imac> If I have made a tunnel with ssh to my ubuntuserver, how can I vnc to it when I have set a password?
<imac> Now it is just refusing me
<cubiczee> byeze
<Digital_Warrior> does any one know how to uninstall ati drivers from the command line
<InCrypto> imac, vncviewer serverIp:port
<kbp> does anyone know what command in chat client to disable notifications when people join/leave channel?
<imac> InCrypto, but when do I enter my password?
<imac> I don't get prompted
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc, ubottu, jtaji: About aptoncd.. The only machine that is capable of connecting to the internet at the moment is a mac, with which I am here right now. So on a normal day packages.ubuntu.com would be my choice to download binary packages from the web, right?
<InCrypto> imac, after hitting tht u shud be prompted for a passwd
<InCrypto> vishal@vishal-ubuntu:~$ vncviewer sa-alexine-d
<InCrypto> Connected to RFB server, using protocol version 3.8
<InCrypto> Performing standard VNC authentication
<InCrypto> Password:
<FloodBot2> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imac> i see
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: yeah, I think so
<imac> im cursing now but I use windows version of vnc viewer
<InCrypto> imac, assuming u have set a vbnc passwd to the remote machione
<InCrypto> imac, dosent matter
<imac> yes
<Nitrxgen> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: hum, oh my
<joem> does anybody know how to tell alsa to play sound through the line-in of a sound card? the preference used to be in the gnome-volume prefs but not in the latest version :/
<r3l1c> where are the desktop configuration files stored in a live cd. I know about /etc/skel
<imac> uhh.. im getting nuts
<jtaji> ElronMcBong: that is correct
<marcelo> I downloaded ubuntu with epiphany but it did not allow me to save the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso file so I removed the .iso suffix and it was saved as ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.tar.gz, but now I do not know how to generate an image so that I can burn in a cd to install it. How should I do
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: or run the aptoncd in a livecd (if you have a 2nd cd drive) or in a liveusb (if you have one)
<ElronMcBong> well then another question, when I use the network manager of kde and add a configuration to the list of wired or wireless connections, why is there no such think as "try the settings and tell me if something's wrong". The entries under column 'Last used' keep saying never used...
<bishop> hey
<SuperMiguel> whats the cheapest raid controller that ubuntu supports?
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: Hm nice idea, I probably never would have had the idea by myself, to run a live cd on my fully working macbook :) But I think I will give it a try tomorrow, if I cannot fix wlan on the other machine by that time... Thanks again
<marcelo> how do I make an iso out of my .tar.gz file?
<vexati0n> i have a problem - it looks like half of the DVDs I try to play can't be read on my system... I've installed restricted extras and have an up-to-date libdvd* so what's the deal?
<SirTopHat> I can't seem to find this on google. can ubuntu use .cur files for changing cursors?
<bishop> why does kde not come with firefox?
<tabris|away> bishop: huhwhat?
<tabris|away> bishop: how does _that_ make sense?
<th0r> bishop: kde uses konqueror for browsing by defualt
<th0r> (default)
<vexati0n> bishop: because KDE develops Konqueror, which is almost as good as Firefox, unless you want a browser that works.
<trakcyia> I'm trying to compile the latest compat wireless and am getting undefined warnings, the warnings cause unknown symbol errors when trying to load the module
<tabris|away> consider that firefox is a gtk2 app
<tabris|away> kde likes qt
<tabris|away> geez, i wonder...
<th0r> tabris|away: don't even think it
<vexati0n> also firefox by default looks like crap in KDE
<bishop> how good is konqueror?
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: Actually I just wanted to download wicd right now... creating a whole package cd for that one application will be my last choice^^
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: see what packages it depends on though
<boss_mc> it might be quite a job getting the dependancies
<ElronMcBong> yeah I don't hope so
<vexati0n> so... does anyone have any idea why I can't play DVDs ? I never used to have a problem with encrypted DVDs before I upgraded to Jaunty
<dare> have you tried with vlc?
<vexati0n> yeah, vlc doesn't work either.
<SuperMiguel> is there a way to install ubuntu fully in raid 0?
<vexati0n> SuperMiguel: yeah, use hardware RAID. it's better anyway.
 * nevyn stabs hw raid
<tread> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to connect to a Windows VPN.  I've installed all the necessary packages (namely, pptp-linux) and configured it just as all the guides online tell me to.. but the VPN keeps denying my authentication.
<tread> Can anyone please help me troubleshoot the issue?
<SuperMiguel> vexati0n, whats the cheapest hardware raid ubuntu supports?
<Condoulo> how can I view UDF Formatted Isos?
<trakcyia> mount them
<vexati0n> SuperMiguel: I have no idea. It works fine on HP servers though.
<vexati0n> from my experience anyway.
<Condoulo> trakcyia, I mount them and all I get is a readme.txt file saying I need to have utilities to view them
<Ky|e> anyone know how I would bridge wifi to ethernet?
<LinuX2half> why my shiretoko browser can't retrieve add-ons?
<trakcyia> condoulo ohhh ok
<Condoulo> trakcyia, yeah. =/ any package that I possibly need to view em'
<th0r> KyleL: I believe you can do it with routing (man route)
<bishop> hey RC
<LinuX2half> my browser can't retrieve add ons
<trakcyia> condoulo I dont know I havent had any problems mounting discs
<trakcyia> Perhaps you need soething restricted
<verb3k> how to install Python 3.1 in Jaunty?
<Pytlask> Does anyone know of a way to stop the viewport from changing when I use my mouse wheel near the edge of the window? I can't seem to find an option in CompizConfig to disable that.
<HellMind> ubuntu server channel?
<unop> /j #ubuntu-server
<HellMind> ty
 * tread bangs his head against a wall.
<bishop> hey tread
<tread> hey bishop
<bishop> whatz up
<b0nn> hrm, I'm having 'intermittant' issues with my wifi, and I was wondering if anyone could point to some tools that might be helpful troubleshooting
<bishop> b0nn  more info?
<trakcyia> Could someone please take a look at my compile (for ath9k) warnings and corresponding dmesg errors?
<trakcyia> http://pastebin.com/m42414ab1
<b0nn> Sometimes the wifi connection just drops (normally a sudo iwlist scan is enough to bring it back up) *but* sometimes the wlan0 interface dies, and doesn't come back for several reboots
<b0nn> lspci loses the interface as well
<tread> bishop: not much.  just been trying for 3 days to get my Ubuntu laptop to connect to a VPN running on a WinXP server.  I thought I'd installed and configured everything correctly, and I can connect fine to that VPN on a Windows machine, but in Ubuntu the server keeps refusing my authentication.
<bishop> what do you get with  IFCONFIG
<b0nn> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<b0nn> when the interface is behaving, ifconfig gives normal information
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: I found a ftp mirror where I can grab the packages... http://mirror.bauhuette.fh-aachen.de/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<b0nn> whn the interface dies, ifconfig does not list it, and produces siccart? errors
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: hmmm, where are you based?
<bishop> saw that... sorry do not know
<yxz97> what hell means: "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" ?
<ElronMcBong> aachen
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: ok, perfect
<ElronMcBong> ;-)
<boss_mc> those packages might not be fully up to date but they will give you enough to sort out the network issues
<duncan> anyone using a radeon HD 4870?
<vassler> ok I need to know how to TURN OFF ALL TOOLTIPS in Ubuntu???
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: Depends: python, python-support (>= 0.7.1), python-gtk2, python-dbus, wpasupplicant, python-glade2, wireless-tools, dhcpd | dhcp3-client | pump, net-tools | ethtool, net-tools | iproute, adduser
<vassler> Anyone have any idea's, please?
<Q_Continuum> So, for some reason, Thunderbird on Ubuntu refuses to activate the spam filtering system.  Which is bad, as I have 400,000 unread email.  (Short reason: my own domain, used the catch-all, old server software)
<yxz97> HELLO THERE
<yxz97> ANY FUCKING HELP PLEASE
<FloodBot2> yxz97: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: you'll need these :) (the ones with | between them are optional, i.e. at least one of net-tools or ethtool_
<boss_mc> !ohmy | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<duncan> yxz97, calm down
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: What's your issue?
<sean> su
<sean> sup
<vassler> ok I need to know how to TURN OFF ALL TOOLTIPS in Ubuntu??? Anyone please help?
<bishop> yxz97 restate problem....missed it
<Q_Continuum> vassler: http://www.google.com/search?q=Ubuntu+turn+off+tooltips Seems to give a few choices.
<boss_mc> vassler: CAPS are going to make your question less likely to be answered
<boss_mc> damn you Q_Continuum I was teaching the man a lesson about manners
<Q_Continuum> lol
<boss_mc> although your answer pleases me
<vassler> uggh, why have a caps button and not able to use it??
<yxz97> what hell means: "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." ? Q_Continuum bishop ubottu FloodBot1 duncan boss_mc
<Q_Continuum> All-caps is considered yelling.
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: I presume you're using OpenSSH?
<yxz97> I'm trying to do this: http://blogs.sun.com/jkini/entry/how_to_scp_scp_and, and this http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html which are basically the same
<yxz97> yes Q_Continuum
<kbp> does anyone use Irssi to chat IRC in terminal? if yes please tell me what command to turn off notifications when people join/leave. thank you very much
<yxz97> a know issue?
<boss_mc> vassler: if you actually think that in the context, in real life, that you would be yelling -- then by all means use caps, otherwise...
<Q_Continuum> http://www.google.com/search?q="Agent+admitted+failure+to+sign+using+the+key."  Seems to show it as a known issue, yes.
<CodeWar> after system boot when dropping into the welcome login screen theres an annoying sound.. how do I turn it off
<boss_mc> Q_Continuum: have you seen www.lmgtfy.com?search=Q_Continuum
<CodeWar> and its not this :http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-login-sound-on-ubuntu/
<Q_Continuum> boss_mc: Yes I have.
<Q_Continuum> I'm just lazy.  I alt-tab, hit Ctrl-K and type in error message or question.
<Drained> Hey does Firefox 3.5 have Flash issues? cpu is being eaten up
<Q_Continuum> then copy that addr and paste
<yxz97> Q_Continuum, YES
<boss_mc> Q_Continuum: you might want to start adding it into your answers :)
<Q_Continuum> Drained: Flash itself is a CPU hog, no matter the system.
<yxz97> Q_Continuum, I'm trying to copy some files using a script ... but didn't worked for me.
<Drained> not on windows, and not on firefox 2.x
<yxz97> Q_Continuum, do you know some work around ?
<jhannan> does ubuntu have a simple iptables gui?
<yxz97> Thanks in advance all channel for your support
<yxz97> :(
<yxz97> :P
<LinuX2half> Browser unable to retrieve add-ons
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: These are some nice suggestions. I already toyed around with wpa_supplicant, that's why I was hoping that wicd does the trick instead. I'll have a look at all these applications.
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: I don't know, looking at the first result I did see talk of a workaround at the bottom.
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: I meant that those were the package requirements for wicd
<manish> Hi Everyone
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: run ssh-add after logging in, fixes it.
<bishop> hey manish
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: so if you want to get the wicd package from your mirror, you'll need those installed before it will install itself
<SuperMiguel> can u put regular sata drive on a PERC-5 card?
<yxz97> where in dest host?
<yxz97> where in dest host? Q_Continuum
<manish> bishop: Hi how u doin ?
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: Ah ok thanks, even better to know
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: I don't know.
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: this is why we use apt! it sorts out dependency hell for you
<bishop> doin thanks
<Q_Continuum> yxz97: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/201786 - read the comments, they discuss their workarounds in it.
<boss_mc> ElronMcBong: remember, each of those might have dependencies themselves...
<manish> bishop: good
<bishop> yeah
<manish> bishop: I am new in this channel
<Drained> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bishop> welcome
<manish> bishop: just chatting second time
<manish> bishop: thanks
<bishop> sure
<manish> bishop: So, what do u do ?
<manish> bishop: I am a Wintel admin and fan of linux !!!!!!
<bishop> work too much
<manish> bishop: what work ?
<nikhil> .
<jhannan> that's nice, the firewall app Gufw
<Digital_Warrior> well i think i have figured out how to dl and install the drivers for this onboard video card from ati. it is a decent amount of command line work we shall see though pretty soon
<manish> bishop: I just googled about linux choosen ubuntu started learning myself since one and half month
<bishop> teacher and big fan of several linux distos
<Drained> damn digital, you still on that lol?
<manish> bishop: then u r really hard worker
<manish> bishop: I really love linux
<Digital_Warrior> ya still on it have had some issues even with a blank xorg.conf and no ati drivers it was still not working
<Drained> guess that's why you're named digital_warrior, ehh..
<Digital_Warrior> so i am installing the old drivers to see if i can not get it to work then rebuilding xorg around them
<manish> bishop: I am handling infrastructure of 300 pc network with 12 servers
<bishop> stay with ubuntu take a look at mint and others when u have time
<manish> bishop: is mint good ?
<kholerabbi> I try to make links from a folder on an ntfs partition to my Desktop, but if the partitions are not already mounted the folders pretend they have a bad link ratehr than mounting the partition - how can I fix this? Can I automount the partitions?
<manish> I had worked on RedHat, Suse, Solaries too
<manish> bishop: I had worked on RedHat, Suse and Solaries too
<bishop> good interface and flexible. based on ubuntu. diff slant
<manish> bishop: ok
<manish> bishop: what r u teaching ?
<bishop> high school math
<manish> bishop: I think edubuntu has somany teaching software inbuilt right ?
<ElronMcBong> boss_mc: Yeah I know, actually I was using *bsd, gentoo already about five years ago and ubuntu in vmware from within os x. You know back then they either provided an iso image full of binaries or I would have a router that I could connect to without a problem. These days there is no binaries cd and I left my router in my old flat. Right now I am sharing internet with my neighbors who own the router and I bet the router is sp
<bishop> 20 yrs...so linux is a big brak for me...
<manish> bishop: what is ur ASL ?
<manish> bishop: very good
<bishop> make that break.. lol
<manish> bishop: I am M-36-India
<manish> bishop: U ?
<bishop> what do u think of ubuntu?
<skyler> anyone know how to move icons in AWN?
<manish> bishop: It's really fentastic
<ElronMcBong> speaking of os x, can you believe it ejects a cd-rw that hasn't been burned correctly
<skyler> like move them on the dock
<ElronMcBong> I mean like everytime I put it in and want it to be erased again...
<mib_mib> lol @ asl call out
<manish> bishop: I want to install it in my company & want to remove all xp's
<binarystar> hello
<manish> bishop: but, the problem is that Autocad & Pro-e are not working on it
<skyler> does anyone know?
<bishop> i dumped vista a while ago and slapped ubuntu and mint on toshiba laptop.
<manish> bishop: and I don't trust wine (Its creating too much problem running programs)
<bishop> i do not use it but otherts do.
<manish> bishop: good, Even I throughout xp at my office & on my Zenith Laptop and Install Ubuntu 9.04
<skreech> Where does xrandr get it's information from?
<bishop> my spelling is heading south
<kyppcgeek> duh
<kyppcgeek> heheh
<skreech> It's telling me that I can have a resolution of 320x240
<manish> bishop: I cant understand what is the meaning of heading south
<skreech> That's not from the xorg.conf
<bishop> manish good move
<kyppcgeek> skreech: x86conf
<skreech> kyppcgeek: Where is that?
<binarystar> does anyone know? "1 server, 1 ip, a lot account. i want traffic monitor "
<manish> bishop: It's ok
<kyppcgeek> terminal
<skreech> kyppcgeek: huh?
<manish> bishop: So, from which country r u ?
<bishop> manish down the tubes... lol
<kapil> manish: "heading south" (for the northerm hemispheric point of view) means "getting lower"
<kyppcgeek> binary did u check with godaddy or google?
<kyppcgeek> or alexia
<bishop> ubetcha
<binarystar> kyppcgeek godaddy ?
<kyppcgeek> yeah
<manish> bishop: ubetcha ? what is it ?
<SuperMiguel> vexati0n, whats the cheapest hardware raid ubuntu supports?
<kyppcgeek> who hosts your ip and domain?
<bishop> manish try both ubuntu and mint IRC
<binarystar> yes
<binarystar> 1 ip, a lot domain
<boss_mc> manish = Manish Bhatt @ 119.160.199.20 (MAINT-IN-ISHAN)
<manish> bishop: But, how to connect both ?
<kyppcgeek> binary need to check with them
<skreech> kyppcgeek: There is no command or file named x86conf
<bishop> i run both. mint comes with it.
<manish> boss_mc: Hi master
<boss_mc> manish: hello
<manish> boss_mc: good how did u traced my live ip ?
<rww> skreech: I think he meant /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boss_mc> /whois manish
<boss_mc> try on me if you like
<Digital_Warrior> i wonder how long it is going to take to make this dam package
<manish> boss_mc: in ternila or here in chat ?
<boss_mc> manish: in chat
<gartral|p> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<boss_mc> manish: it asks the irc network for the user data, including IP address
<anom01y> is it possible to get usb video in ubuntu to work (ie. usb to s-video in on a tv ?)
<manish> boss_mc: it want show me anything
<boss_mc> then I traced that back to get "India Rajkot Ishan's Customer Ip Pool"
<skreech> rww: Well it's obviously not
<boss_mc> manish: you using xchat?
<boss_mc> manish: look in the server tab, not the chat tab
<manish> boss_mc: yes
<anom01y> I can't get the proprietary drivers to work for my 9600 ati anymore, and I don't want to downgrade to ubuntu 8.10
<skreech> None of the resolutions that I can switch to are in the xorg.conf
<manish> boss_mc: Ok
<tlf> I'm attempting to mount an exFAT external drive via usb
<anom01y> so I seen a usb video to s-video converter
<anom01y> displayport
<Rabbitbunny> skreech: fill in the video modes manually.
<tlf> Everything I've attempted has failed, gparted sees the drive as 'unknown'
<anom01y> !displayport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about displayport
<tlf> Any ideas?
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: I did already
<Stevethepirate> Lo, can anyone think of a simple way to limit incoming connections to some server on some port on an Ip basis
<gartral|p> anom01y: downgrading wont help, niether will anothewr OS, your card is no longer supported by ATI: you must use the radeon drivers
<Stevethepirate> i.e. 3 connections per IP on port 1234
<bishop> bbak...have a good time with linux...seeya
<SuperMiguel> is dmraid that bad??
<duncan> anyone know how the ATI drivers are these days?  they used to be pretty terrible
<skreech> That's my point it's obviously getting it's information from somewhere else
<skreech> Where else can X get information from
<anom01y> gart well I was think about using the open source drivers, but to get video out to work just use a usb to svideo cable
<boss_mc> manish: got it?
<skreech> duncan: It's good as long as you don't have a new card
<manish> boss: pls. explain something more could not get
<Rabbitbunny> skreech: Are you saying you've removed most of the xorg or what? What are you trying to do?
<skreech> None of the information xrandr is telling me other than the video is in the xorg.conf
<gartral|p> anom01y: i know nothing of those cable types
<duncan> skreech, setting a friend up and he has a 4870
<boss_mc> manish: you know the server page, where you do your /msg nickserv stuff?
<ccew> hi guys
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: No I'm saying I've explictly detailed the xorg.conf and I'm being actively ignored
<skreech>  I ahve a resolitiong of 320x240
<skreech> resolution
<Saruji> hey guys quick question, does ubuntu have drivers for RAID 0 from like an AMD mobo standard southbridge chipset, or does it use LVM...or I guess how does that work, would it improve performance?
<boss_mc> manish: go there, type /whois boss_mc
<gartral|p> skreech: nvidia?
<Rabbitbunny> skreech: Yeah, why would you do that?
<boss_mc> manish: should give you information
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: I wouldn't which is the problem
<nevyn> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<skreech> gartral|p: Yes
<ccew> i am new to linux so forgive the question
<manish> boss_mc: I am not getting u ( I am chatting from #ubuntu server chat)
<Rabbitbunny> skreech: Then fill it in like I said. Are you nuts?
<ccew> what r ur thoughts on"linux xp"
<skreech> The highest resolution I can st is 640x480 which isn't in the xorg.conf either
<nevyn> !tell Saruji about fakeraid
<ubottu> Saruji, please see my private message
<anom01y> http://www.startech.com/item/SVID2USB2NS-USB-2-Video-Capture-Cable.aspx
<boss_mc> manish: or right click on my name and open the submenu
<skreech>  It should have a lower boundary of 800x600
<boss_mc> ccew: what is it?
<manish> boss_mc: mailto:n=boss_mc@91.111.61.182
<manish> boss: is it ?
<anom01y> gartral|p,  http://www.startech.com/item/SVID2USB2NS-USB-2-Video-Capture-Cable.aspx
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: http://pastebin.com/f16d20d13
<skreech> Tell me what else I need to set
 * Rabbitbunny bangs his head into the desk, hoping for sweet death.
<ccew> Linux Xp is a version of linux that is capable of running xp softwares
<skreech> If I explicitly tell xrandr to switch to a higher resolution it ignores me
<boss_mc> manish: that's me!
<manish> bishop: then how could u come to know the ISP name too ?
<ccew> well version mayb the wrong word
<skreech> if I query what I can change the resolution to it say 640x480 is my only option
<skreech> Other than the 320x240 I have now
<boss_mc> manish: I would say hack me, but I'm behind three firewalls, not counting the one in this machine... it would be a waste of your time :-)
<ccew> it also looks like xp
<skreech> So it's obviously getting this info from somewhere
<skreech> Man I hate X
<boss_mc> !wine | ccew
<ubottu> ccew: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<blognewb_> hey guys!! what is the dot for? cp -avr /tmp/wordpress/* .
<boss_mc> ccew:  did you mean that?
<lstarnes> blognewb_: the current directory
<Stevethepirate> Sets to current directory
<Stevethepirate> so like, copy from a to b
<manish> boss: ok man I just wanted to know I don't want to hack
<Rabbitbunny> skreech: Yeah, the hardcoded defaults. Try reading the error log to see why the action is failing.
<ccew> no NOT wine a real deal
<Stevethepirate> where b is the current directory
<Digital_Warrior> here goes nothing
<boss_mc> manish: haha, I wasn't trying to suggest you were, live and learn my friend, live and learn
<Stevethepirate> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<SuperMiguel> why is running dmraid not recommended?
<Stevethepirate> hmmm
<undifined> blognewb_: it is your current directory
<ccew> check this website to see what i mean
<Stevethepirate> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ccew> http://www.linux-xp.com/
<boss_mc> ccew: got a link? (I am dubious because it would be pretty big stuff)
<Stevethepirate> !firewall
<manish> boss: ya friend there are lot's of things in linux to learn other than hack (I will never hack)
<Stevethepirate> !firewall
<manish> boss: suggest any good site to learn linux
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<skreech> Would that be it?
<gartral|p> manish: man intro in a terminal
<Stevethepirate> !firewall
<Stevethepirate> !wut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wut
<ccew> see the link?
<Stevethepirate> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<boss_mc> ccew: ah, it is a version of linux with wine built in
<Stevethepirate> Sighcakes.
<Digital_Warrior> ldskjf
<yxz97> Can anyone tell me how disable compiz ?
<ccew> ooohh
<yxz97> thanks in advance
<kerm|t> i have the line in my /etc/exports, but for some reason mountd still denies access, why?
<manish> gartrallp: there may be 20000 commands how to learn all those without guidance ?
<boss_mc> ccew: http://www.linux-xp.com/about/compatibility/ Quote:"Windows runtime emulation * Allows to install Windows EXE-files. * Support for DOS/Windows applications"
<kyppcgeek> haha
<boss_mc> ccew: and an xp-like theme/layout
<Saruji> yxz97 in ubuntu, right click on your desktop, go to visual tab and select the top radio button
<gartral|p> manish: a subtle combonation of beer, man pages, and trial and error is how i learned
<ccew> sorry bro  did not see "emulation
<blognewb_> thanks guys!!!!
<Digital_Warrior> more beer better learning rate
<Stevethepirate> Question -> Networking -> How to limit incoming connections to x per IP per incoming port y
<manish> gartrallp: ok (in starting I got help from www.ubuntuguide.org)
<boss_mc> ccew: I think it's a good idea implemented badly, you want to keep things similar enough to windows so that people will not be confused in transition.  But we are trying to move away from proprietary software
 * gartral|p highfives Digital_Warrior 
<kyppcgeek> forget beer. go straight for jack n coke or vodka and mt dew
<ccew> true
<skreech> How can I manually check what the EDID says?
<scotlfs> Having trouble getting DVD move to play. mplayer just locks up, gstreamer says, can't read file maybe don't have permission....is there something I need to do? I have already read the dvd hints and tutorials...
<gartral|p> kyppcgeek: ewwww... cornsyrup
<Stevethepirate> Ok, will see tomorrow
<undifined> I am in the netherlands, we don't have mountain dew
<Stevethepirate> Drink vodka
<boss_mc> right, night all!
<Stevethepirate> ok, night all
<Stevethepirate> Nothing gained tonight
<boss_mc> hugs all round etc...
<Robear> I enabled blur in the appearence settings and now I am unable to use system. Is there a config file I can edit to remove blur?
<ccew> my 2 problem with Linux is it is not support enough by he "big" companies
<ccew> and
<SuperMiguel> why is running dmraid not recommended?
<ccew> i have to learn to do the mounting thing writing the codes etc
<undifined> ccew: than your looking at the wrong big companies
<tlf> I'm attempting to mount an exFAT external drive via usb
<tlf> Everything I've attempted has failed, gparted sees the drive as 'unknown'
<tlf> Any ideas?
<scotlfs> ccew: if linux isn't the answer, then you have the wrong problem
<bigchris> can anyone help me with setting the icon size of the icons on the desktop to be larger than the default
<ccew> hey don't get me wrong
<ccew> i love Linux
<leo> i don't know how to use istat to get information about inode,who can show me some example about it?
<ccew> i hav it on 2 machines at home and 1 at work
<laoli> fdsa
<Digital_Warrior> this dam ati driver issues is starting to piss me off.
<skreech> Rabbitbunny: Know anything about Current X ?
<ccew> but unfortunately if i wanted to play some bitchin games i gotta go to xp
<leo> please
<skreech> How would I find out what the computer sees the EDID as ?
<Digital_Warrior> you would think that having two diffrrent ati cards you could use both of them at the same time but no it only sees one card at a time.
<Digital_Warrior> WTf
<leo> i don't know how to use istat to get information about inode,who can show me some example about it?
<leo> i don't know how to use istat to get information about inode,who can show me some example about it?
<skreech> Digital_Warrior: Yeah they have that as a bug in the drivers
<Digital_Warrior> gRRASdfj;laskdfj
<Digital_Warrior> asdfd'
<skreech> Digital_Warrior: Check out Phoronix's forum
<Digital_Warrior> link pls
<undifined> ccew: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Unreal-Tournament-III-for-Linux-68407.shtml
<ccew> thanks bro Like i said NOOB i am
<undifined> and with the unreal engine at linux a whole selection of games can be run on linux
<Digital_Warrior> got it
<yaboo007> seems grub error 18 is a size limitation, does anyone know what the pc bios size limitation is?
<Hilikus> do i still need the google calendar provider for lighting in ubuntu 64?
<ccew> i never knew
<libtech> why game on linux?
<Hilikus> or lighting 0.9 handles gcal already
<syphax> i'm trying to generate an OpenPGP key, but the generator keeps getting stuck at entropy collection - no matter what I do (random typing, downloading, recursive pasting) http://paste.ubuntu.com/250641/
<ccew> y not Lib?
<lostson> why not game on linux ?
<libtech> i duno
<Hilikus> syphax: how many cores?
<libtech> never tried it lol
<ccew> oh
<syphax> 1, Atom 230 (hyperthreading)
<libtech> i feel like there is much better driver support on windows for high-end cards
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<ccew> i got attacked last week
<SuperMiguel> how is dmraid compared with mdraid, performance wise (both raid 0)
<ccew> by a vrus
<Hilikus> syphax: do you stop it prematuerly or it finishes by itself
<ccew> one of those websites that say ur computer needs checkin
<libtech> i run windows 7 for gaming, everything else is ubuntu
<skreech> \o/
<syphax> Hilikus: well i stop it prematuerly but that's because i can let it sit there for an hour and it does nothing
<Hilikus> syphax: that's what i thought. just let it run
<tread> Hey guys... i'm still having trouble connecting to the Windows VPN.  If anyone is willing to take a look, here's the output in debug mode when I try to connect: http://pastebin.com/d2ee1c48a
<ccew> "my wife was surfin at the time"
<syphax> Hilikus: lol, well ok if you say so
<libtech> soooo why again is linux better for gaming
<syphax> any way to disable? i could care less if i have enough entropy even though I know its important
<nevyn> libtech: it's better for free gaming.
<ccew> i just went on change the webpage quickly at that was that
<libtech> nevyn: free gaming??
<Hilikus> what's that notifier on the top right called?
<libtech> nevyn: whats that
<nevyn> libtech: you can pare down the OS components to just what's required
<SuperMiguel> how is dmraid compared with mdraid, performance wise (both raid 0)
<nevyn> libtech: back in the day I used to play Unreal tournament on a system that was just on spec by just running xinit and then launching UT
<libtech> nevyn: few games are worth playing more than once, let alone free games
<ccew> i was sayin that it would b cool that these large companies gaming included supported linux more
<ccew> thats all
<nevyn> I still like glob2
<nevyn> ccew: unfortunatly loki put a bullet in that idea.
<ccew> so that way i could tell that certain company to kiss my butt
<libtech> why cant people just accept that windows is for gaming
<ccew> true Neyn
<ccew> sorry keyboard problem (laptop)
<nevyn> ccew: they had sales and the tech they made worked (see SDL) unfortunatly they were criminally mismanaged and went to crap.
<libtech> windows 7 is gorgeous
<syncx> is it possible to spawn a bash shell on windows xp on the same machine that is dual booted?
<Pytlask> Does anybody know how to disable the changing of viewports when scrolling the mousewheel near the edge of the screen?
<E3b> hello all
<ccew> hope seven is not the crap vista turned out to b
<libtech> ccew: have you tried the RC?
<kevdog> syncx: Is it booted into windowsxp?  Cygwin perhaps?
<libtech> its quite good
<ccew> nope
<syncx> kevdog yes im using windows xp
<libtech> ccew: you should try it
<syncx> and i want to spawn a shell from my ubuntu which is not in use
<syncx> is it possible?
<ccew> heard release in Octo.
<Livingroom> hey i forget. whats the command that makes grub update the boot.list after a kernel update?
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<libtech> ccew: you can try RC until like next spring for free
<Digital_Warrior> I want to holdem like they do in Texas please
<ccew> ok
<kevdog> syncx:  You want to run a virtual machine, or will cygwin suffice?
<E3b> I have some problem with "archive mounter" , when I double click on some .ISO file, it's auto mount it for me, but it's add ";1" to all files in the ISO, when I manually mount it with "mount -t loop" it's work just fine.. any idea how to fix the double click mounting problem? thanks!
<syncx> kevdog it's not what i want
<ccew> at the moment i have fallen for Ubuntu though
<syncx> i want to spawn a bash from my ubuntu which is on the same machine as my windows xp
<SuperMiguel> how is dmraid compared with mdraid, performance wise (both raid 0)
<kevdog> syncx:  Hmm I dont think that is possible
<Livingroom> syncx: then waht you want is a virtual machine
<ccew> best guys to ask i see the SNES emu. but is there a NES
<Livingroom> syncx: you want a "linux shell" in your "windows system"
<nevyn> SuperMiguel: it's possible with a virtual machine or with colinux booting your ubuntu
<libtech> go buy a real snes lol
<ccew> love those old games
<syncx> Livingroom
<StaticShock> how can i tell where apt-get installs a package?
<syncx> perhaps and im not really familiar with it
<ccew> NES Lib NES
<nevyn> StaticShock: it'll install bits everywhere.
<syncx> can i update and put stuffs on my ubuntu while using windowsxp wiht that virtual machine?
<StaticShock> nevyn: any way to track that down? where does it install curl?
<ccew> and i actually have a NES system just not the cartri..
<nevyn> StaticShock: dpkg -L curl will show you all the files installed by the curl package
<obesity> can someone help me? im trying to run compiz on my computer but im getting an error about a software rasterizer
<StaticShock> nevyn: i'm looking for curl.h
<ccew> i live in JAMAICA
<StaticShock> thanks
<ccew> lol
<nevyn> StaticShock: did you install the dev library?
<dio_> hello people
<syphax> where do i get teh romz guiz </joke>
<Angie> StaticShock: sudo apt-get curl
<StaticShock> doesn't look like it. says i just have the binary and the man pages
<Livingroom> curl sucks. use wget
<pauljw> StaticShock: try "locate curl" in a terminal
<StaticShock> angie: already have that
<kevdog> Anybody use cvs here?  My cvs sources lost a directory compared to the original sources?  How do I just pull that directory?
<dio_> anyone install flash on links web browser?
<StaticShock> pauljw: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<Livingroom> any tips on dual-screen support? i'd like my taskbar/etc to stretch both windows.
<StaticShock> nevyn: what's the apt name of the dev library? apt-cache doesn't seem to help
<nevyn> curl-dev ?
<obesity> can someone help me? im trying to run compiz on my computer but im getting an error about a software rasterizer
<ccew> ANYONE?
<Palace_Chan> when i type ls or g++ in bash executables in /usr/bin get called, i recently upgraded g++ in another directory though, how do i set that executable to be the default when i type g++ in bash (ubuntu)
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: you can override the one in /usr/bin or create a symlink to the new one
<rueben> hi everyone
<StaticShock> nevyn: i must be missing some sources
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, override ? i suppose this is not by aliasing it..
<dio_> did any know someting about links web broser?
<Palace_Chan> alias g++=somerandomdir/g++
<rueben> how r u doing
<Digital_Warrior> well the good news is i am just about where i started tonight. but when i hit the gui login screen the txt is way small how do i change this
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: sure, you could alias it as well. it depends if you want it only for your session
<Angie> rueben: hi.
<Angie> rueben: problem?
<nevyn> StaticShock: try libcurl
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, what if i would like it to be the default overall ?
<dio_> try to learn links web broser
<ccew> Again i Ask does where can i find a good NES emulator
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: then override (replace) the real file or symlink it like i said
<StaticShock> nevyn: yeah, i have that
<Pytlask> Does anybody know how to disable the changing of viewports when scrolling the mousewheel near the edge of the screen?
<Digital_Warrior> nes.com
<ccew> thats for linux rite
<StaticShock> nevyn: i have "libcurl3"
<joebodo> Ptylask it's in compiz settings - have you installed ccsm ?
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: but to be honest, why would you need a custom g++?
<Hilikus> did you recompile it?
<nevyn> StaticShock: run dpkg -L on that
<Hilikus> if not just find the updated package in a repo
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, i rebuilt it because i need 4.3+ to support lambdas while my hardy repo only has 4.2.4
<dpreacher> any better options than denyhosts for blocking out bots trying 1200 times to get in my sshd?
<nevyn> dpreacher: fail2ban
<dio_> flash on links web broser any idea
<StaticShock> nevyn: doesn't amount to any source files either
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: hardy? lol
<ccew> ok i know this may sound dumb I'm a NOOB how do u install after downloading
<dpreacher> nevyn...thanks checking it.
<ccew> please
<joebodo> dpreacher is your ssh out of date ?
<tlf> I'm attempting to mount an exFAT external drive via usb
<tlf> Everything I've attempted has failed, gparted sees the drive as 'unknown'
<tlf> Any ideas?
<BlueDevil23> Hey guys. I'm getting an error trying to use Wubi -- Windows - No Disk "Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75 ....... "
<dpreacher> joebodo ubuntu 8.10
<cesar_> hi for all
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, yea im rather outdated, figured it would be easier to do that than upgrade (last time i upgraded to feisty i think or from feisty it crahsed and was a hassle)
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: i don't know if it will just work like that, but assuming it does just replace it then
<StaticShock> i got /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.0, /usr/share/lintian/overrides/libcurl3, and /usr/share/doc
<BlueDevil23> I can click Cancel Try Again or Continue
<joebodo> dpreacher all security updates applied ?
<BlueDevil23> but any of them, just bring up the same error
<dpreacher> yes...recently i did joebodo
<dpreacher> anything released in aug?
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: try to download the deb package directly
<dpreacher> joebodo
<nevyn> StaticShock: you need libcurl3-dev
<joebodo> dpreacher ok - was just wondering why there are so many attempts -
<StaticShock> nevyn: ah, i see.
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, from like jaunty ? i was wondering about that, some people mentioned it could cripple my system unless i used pervu, but pervu doesnt recommend skipping more than 1 version ahead
<dpreacher> looked like some bot trying every 5 secs. joebodo... need some rate limiter...so i enquired
<nevyn> StaticShock: libcurl3 provides the binary library the -dev package has the headers.
<joebodo> dpreacher same ip ? and do you have control over the firewall ?
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: if you dl the package manually and dry-run it you will see if it will just update or if it needs 1million dependencies
<StaticShock> nevyn: makes sense, i just don't have that in my sources list
<Hilikus> and if it needs a bunch od dependencies i doubt just compiling yourself it will work
<StaticShock> nevyn: so it doesn't come up
<dpreacher> yeah...a bunch of ip's but 2 ips above 1000 attempts joebodo...yes i do have control over firewall
<ccew> hey Digital...not gettin to that webpage
<unixbocx> .
<joebodo> dpreacher if ssh is for your personal use, you may want to setup the firewall to allow ssh connections only from specific ips - or even ip ranges
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, yea then its likely gcc doesnt have a ton of dependencies
<dpreacher> that's not a possibility, for certain reasons...so have to look for workarounds. joebodo.
<Hilikus> anyone here uses lighting with thunderbird?
<unixbocx> Alrighty I final got it..my website is up and running and i figured out it was not anything i was doing wrong with ubuntu or any of my configuration..
<unixbocx> here is the site joomlabocx.thruhere.net
<StaticShock> looking at apt-get or apt-cache, can you tell which source offers the package?
<dpreacher> how to make my apt-get have super cow powers? :(
<StaticShock> i can check it from my desktop
<Hilikus> dpreacher: use iptables limits for that
<joebodo> dpreacher when running an open ssh port - i disable passwords completely and require a key file
<StaticShock> nevyn: actually, i don't see libcurl3-dev even locally. do you see it?
<axion> keyfiles are not the end-all be all..
<topher1120> Hi all, newbie post apologies.  Hope someone can help me back out a graphics driver I installed on Ubuntu desktop 9.0.4
<Hilikus> key files are inconevient
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, how do i get a jaunty version of the gcc package to try and see if it will just update ?
<dirty> can someone please help me ensure that my computer will boot off of my cd-rom drive and not into grub
<joebodo> dpreacher the best method is to restrict by firewall - you can block specific countries, etc
<Hilikus> if your are going to be connectin always from the same pcs which have the key files you might as well leave it passworded and block traffic from other ips
<kevdog> StaticShock: sudo apt-cache search libcurl3
<dpreacher> wow specific countries...i want to block china
<dirty> dpreacher: why china?
<coz_> anyone know what happened to the partnership with cononical and Parallels workistation /Desktop software?
<dpreacher> main attacker
<axion> I thinks it's better to use a different port
<dpreacher> dirty
<Hilikus> dpreacher: i've only had 1 try from china. just limit the number of attempts
<Digital_Warrior> i had a lot of ssh atempts from china
<Digital_Warrior> luckly i caught them before they got in
<joebodo> Hilikus he said allowing access by ip was not an option
<dpreacher> i had 1255 attempts.
<dirty> WOW
<dirty> can someone please help me ensure that my computer will boot off of my cd-rom drive and not into grub
<Digital_Warrior> ya it is bad
<axion> I changed my port an have had 0 attemps the last year
<StaticShock> kevdog: right, and the confusing thing is that it offers me libcurl3 and the libcurl4-openssl-dev
<dpreacher> and speaking of countries...are there any CLI tools to query geolocation services?
<Digital_Warrior> sure take your hard drive out and hit it with a hammer
<kevdog> Digital_Warrior: Use a firewall, rate limit the connection, use failtoban, or use a port knocker, or just config the sshd_config to allow certain users or groups
<StaticShock> are those compatible? should i get the libcurl4 stuff?
<Hilikus> joebodo: i didn't recommend that. i said key files are useless because if you have the keyfile you're in the same pcs every time
<obesity> can someone help me? im trying to run compiz on my computer but im getting an error about a software rasterizer
<ccew> if i do get one how the hell do i install in
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: look it up in packages.ubuntu
<kevdog> StaticShock: I don't know -- download all of them
<Digital_Warrior> kev i just blocked the china ip range killed almost all of them as this is a web server they where after
<StaticShock> alright
<Hilikus> i set my limit to 5 in 25 seconds
<ccew> install it sorry
<Hilikus> after that they get blocked
<dpreacher> how come I am logged in to a machine via ssh and aptitude tells me ssh is not installed on that machine.
<axion> most ssh-attacks are random, and all of them are pointed at port 22
<kevdog> Digital_Warrior: Looks like you are good
<Palace_Chan> Hilikus, ugh firefox wont go to packages.ubuntu.com
<topher1120> help!  Newbie installed ATI driver for my laptop, but graphics screwed up, can someone point me to the right files to change to fix?  I assume it would be in /etc/X11, but not sure
<axion> dpreacher, that's because it's called openssh
<Digital_Warrior> i am so far it is just a pain in the ass keeping up with them.
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: then fix that problem first and then fix your other problem
<axion> or something
<Hilikus> Palace_Chan: mm youre right, i think they're down. its not your problem
<ccew> is GFCEW any good?
<Digital_Warrior> and every user on my machine besides the defualt system users are well lets say 15 char using a combo of upper, lower number and !@# and it is checked against others in the db for simalaritys and for dictionary can never be to carefull]
<ccew> %$@%#$% keyboard
<sigma_> hello
<ccew> hi
<sigma_> wondering if someone had a moment to help me install UNR on my Asus Aspire One
<Frank83> Greetings guys. I have a Wireless card that uses the RTL8187 module. It manages to connect but the Link Quality never goes over 15/100. I've read on the net that the module has some Issues, but I've failed to find a solution for it. Anyone knows something about it? (Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64. Kernel 2.6.28-14-generic)
<sigma_> I have it on a flash drive
<dpreacher> Hilikus sorry wireless got dc on its own.
<sigma_> I guess my only real question is, how do I boot from the flash drive on an Aspire One?
<ccew> later guys
<bmoll8> hey guys...I recently auto-updated my ubuntu ibex--and the wireless stopped working. Is this problem with the update affecting others?
<Frank83> sigma: I might be wrong but, isn't there a BIOS option for that?
<sigma_> meh, nevermind
<sigma_> figured it out
<sigma_> the BIOS was a little different than what I am used to
<StaticShock> kevdog, nevyn: thanks. libcurl4-openssl-dev is what i needed.
<scream> If I updated using -proposed and I change my mind, how do I revert?
<binarystar> does anyone know " 1ip, 1server, a lot domain i want each traffic"
<sigma_> Wow, not really likin netbook remix
<sigma_> why couldn't they have an img for vanilla ubuntu?
<sigma_> damn it.
<mazda01> i know this isn't an LXDE or PcmanFM channel but I am wondering if anyone is using these apps with ubuntu? i am trying to figure out how to enable extract here (extracting archives) when in PcmanFM.
<binarystar> does anyone know ? " 1ip, 1 server , a lot domains i want each traffic monitor"
<sigma_> Has anyone made usb bootable images for standard Ubuntu?
<sigma_> not netbook remix?
<Digital_Warrior> i do not use usb as it has been proven that the goverment watches you through usb
<Angie> wtf
<sigma_> Wonderful.
<sigma_> A comedian.
<dio_> anyone familar whit Links web broser
<sigma_> I am familiar that it's text based
<sigma_> and mostly a waste of time
<libtech> Digital_Warrior: you should befriend my brother, hes a rahtard
<Digital_Warrior> maybe i am your brother? what is a brother?
<dio_> any better alternative of FF
<sigma_> lol
<dio_> sigma what browser are you using
<Ranakah> dio_ chromium
<scream> If I updated using -proposed and I change my mind, how do I revert back to stable?
<dpreacher> nevyn, if you used fail2ban, just one thing I'd to ask is if there was a way to detect the frequency of attempts like 5 attempts in 25 seconds. there is a max retry option but nothing for time range. and no man page.
<nevyn> dpreacher: no idea
<sigma_> ok, so one one can help?
<ZhouYu> how to using vim to go to the end of file ?
<uskill> ZhouYu, i always just hit :99999 or something
<uskill> but i'm a vim novice
<dpreacher> atleast one good thing is that it supports adding rule to iptables directly nevyn but do i refer to iptables documentation or fail2ban documentation to know what's iptables-multiports?
<bazhang> sigma_, use unetbootin
<Cosmic_Karma> hi, i just just did fresh partition and install of jaunty. I installed virtual box  but i cannot find it in applications menu, any one tell me how to find it, i am a windows user/ linux noob if there is no gui it is useless to me
<ZhouYu> uskill: thx that's really help
<libtech> Cosmic_Karma: fail
<Cosmic_Karma> lol
<bazhang> Cosmic_Karma, installed from where
<Cosmic_Karma> i have the .deb file saved on my desktop
<Cosmic_Karma> said it installed and when i opened that file it had option to reinstall
<Cosmic_Karma> i had hardy for a minute and it used to show up in the applications menyu
<cremaster> i'm having trouble installing apache2, after a sudo apt-get install apache 2 i get this output and error http://pastebin.com/m1e4d5689
<cremaster> apt-get install -f also fails
<cremaster> any ideas?
<sigma_> who ok'd netbook remix?
<sigma_> it's absolutely terrible
<bastidrazor> cremaster, apt-cache policy apache2.2-common
<Cosmic_Karma> also looking to install java again and i dont remember what to open the .bin file with any suggestions?
<bazhang> Cosmic_Karma, install from repos, not 3rd party web sites
<bazhang> !java > Cosmic_Karma
<ubottu> Cosmic_Karma, please see my private message
<Cosmic_Karma> there were like 100 java things in the add removeso i didnt know which was the right onwe
<scream> If I updated using -proposed and I change my mind, how do I revert back to stable?
<Frank83> Quick question guys. I am about to try something to fix up my wireless which involves me seriously messing up with the Kernel. Question is, is there any way to make a copy of my current kernel just in case I mess it all up?
<Cosmic_Karma> java ran fine b4 for the sun site, now i have now idea howe to config this thing in terminal
<dpreacher> nevyn i want to test fail2ban by accessing it from the intranet with a temporarily set static ip address, but i do not know at the moment how i'd unblock it.:(
<se7en> anyone update to kernal .30?
<sigma_> were the people responsible for Netbook Remix blind?
<Methodz> is it possible to execute a command and hide the output?
<sigma_> half the icons are low res and blurry
<Cosmic_Karma> i should get both sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre ?
<bazhang> sigma_, please take chat elsewhere
<Cosmic_Karma> jre is 103 mb and installing right now
<Cosmic_Karma> or do i want the bin one?
<sigma_> sorry bazhang
<sigma_> just a little disappointed
<bazhang> Cosmic_Karma, the one from repos
<Cosmic_Karma> not sure where that is, i went to the ubuntu site from the pm and then i read where it said sudo apt get install those 2
<scream> Should'nt there be a security update to address the java vulnerability in the repo by now?
<bazhang> Cosmic_Karma, repos = ubuntu software repositories
<Cosmic_Karma> location?
<leaf-sheep> sigma_: Post the screenshot to illustrate your point. If you installed it recently, I'm sure you need to configure something.  There always are "Gotchas" in all products known to mankind.
<calmbola> does anyone know how i can convert my .pdf or .doc into .rtf?
<Methodz> Hi can someone help me.  When I run the 'at' command, it echo's 'Job # at Time' in the console. I want to be able to use the at command and it to not say the 'Job # at Time' part.  Is there a way I can edit the command or turn the output off?
<Cosmic_Karma> how do i get there from gui? sorry, i really do appreciate your patience but I really am a noob with all this
<gartral|p> Methodz: man at
<Methodz> I read the manual but I didn't see a part which hides the output
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Cosmic_Karma for such basic stuff you may wish to have a look at this; the repos are accessed via add/remove, synaptic package manager, or the command line (apt-get or aptitude)
<blakeh> lol
<Cosmic_Karma> thank you i will bookmark the site for future reference
<fosser_josh2> hi
<fosser_josh2> i hav dlink 2640-T router its a wi-fi router & i want to secure it. how to secure wi-fi router.
<Frank83> Quick question guys. I am about to try something to fix up my wireless which involves me seriously messing up with the Kernel. Question is, is there any way to make a copy of my current kernel just in case I mess it all up?
<bazhang> fosser_josh2, why not ask in #networking or #security
<fosser_josh2> bazhang: ohk thanks
<fosser_josh2> bazhang: wats the server irc.freenode.net?
<bazhang> fosser_josh2, just /join #channelname  (on this server)
<gartral|p> fosser_josh2: /j #channelname also works
<eli__> hi
<eli__> I uninstalled sendmail package by use [apt-get autoremove sendmail]
<Digital_Warrior> ok
<yaboo007> how big should the /boot partition be in size?
<gartral|p> Frank83: copy the kernal and paste it as a .old or .back file
<gartral|p> yaboo007: between 20 and 200 mb
<eli__> but, not erase /etc/mail directory
<yaboo007> garso 4gb is overkill then?
<Frank83> yaboo007: Not too big. Some think that a 512MB /boot is a waste of space
<leaf-sheep> yaboo007: Yup. Overkill.
<eli__> and I deleted /etc/mail directory
<gartral|p> yaboo007: yea.. just a *bit*
<Frank83> gartral|p Thanks!
<eli__> then, i have installed apt-get -f install sendmail
<yaboo007> think I got around my grub error 18
<fosser_josh2> gartral|p: thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am running an eggdrop bot on my ubuntu desktop and I am trying to connect to it but it wont respond I have allowed the ports in my firewall and the router can you think of anything else I ought to do to allow the connection
<rww> yaboo007: Mine is 1GB and only has about 30MB used ;)
<eli__> my computer havn't create /etc/mail directory and it directory's setting files
<Frank83> I have a /boot of 1gb *Laughs* THAT'S an overkill
<yaboo007> rww reinstall then
<gartral|p> rww: my /boot is a 128 mb flash disk... >.>
<eli__> plz help me..
<rww> yaboo007: nah, I have plenty of free space. Just saying, you don't need that much for /boot :)
<tread> For anyone who was following, I got my VPN setup to work... the problem was something so stupid that it makes me want to rip someone else's hair out of it's socket and glue it to their backside
<yaboo007> rww will install with 1gb then
<tread> (where "someone" is probably the author of the pppd package)
<leaf-sheep> yaboo007: 100-200MB is sufficient for most cases.
<yaboo007> leaf-sheep: ah ok
<Frank83> Yaboo007: Install it with 1GB if you have a ton of hard disk space, and are willing to waste some of it.
<koolhead1> hello all
<yaboo007> Frank83: ok 512mb then
<Tamnakz> I'm trying to use a jump drive as a bootable to install ubuntu on my pc, but it appears the files I have are incomplete, does anyone know where I can download a good install set?
<eli__> I have problem.
<Frank83> gartral|p: Eh. Noobzor Question #2. Where I find the "Kernels" (To copy)
<eli__> and i have question
<tread> In the /etc/ppp/peers file that specifies the options for this ppp connection.... I had to replace the line `name mike` with `name "mike"` and it works... except the double-quotes are only necessary when there is no domain specification.  for example, `name DOMAIN\\mike` works fine without the double quotes.
<syntax> Dang
<tread> Does that make sense to ANYBODY?!
<syntax> Terminal is SICK
<gartral|p> Frank83: locate linuz
<lstarnes> tread: that makes sense
<scream> If I updated using -proposed and I change my mind, how do I revert back to stable?
<eli__> Dont Linux delete directory and files when uninstall?
<gartral|p> eli__: yes
<tread> lstarnes: can you please explain so I can avoid such misconception in the future?
<Cosmic_Karma> plugin finder service worked best thanks
<lstarnes> tread: oh wait, I misread it
<Frank83> gartral|p: Thanks again. I had totally forgotten about "locate"
<lstarnes> tread: it might make sense, but I'm not sure
<lstarnes> tread: I don't usually deal with /etc/ppp/peers
<tread> lstarnes: not to mention the 15+ hours I've spent reading man pages and google and messing with config files trying to get this to work... i ended up finding out this peculiarity from one 4-year-old forum post that I happen to come across on google.
<eli__> gartalp|p : I knew that ubuntu linux have [apt-get install] and [apt-get autoremove]
<Tamnakz>  I'm trying to use a jump drive as a bootable to install ubuntu on my pc, but it appears the files I have are incomplete, does anyone know where I can download a good install set?
<eli__> if Linux doesn't  delete directory and files
<eli__> what does linux unintall when apt-get auturemove?
<Tamnakz> how do I format a drive in 8.1?
<Digital_Away> in / type rm -r *
<Tamnakz> ?
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Flannel> Digital_Away: Please don't post malicious commands here.
<Digital_Away> k
<makewong> how to install fonts in ubuntu 9.04 wine?
<scream> Flannel, for those of who are relatively new, what does that command do?
<dmizer> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<b0nn> recursively remove
<Flannel> scream: the goal of that command was to get you to delete your entire system.
<Frank83> makewong: You could also make that question at #WineHQ as it's directly connected with Wine.
<uskill> does that effectively format the system? and wasn't that the question?
<Tamnakz> I simply want to format a jump drive, NOT my system
<rww> uskill: no, it doesn't, actually :/
<scream> Digital_Away, your an ass.
<Flannel> uskill: and no, removing files like that wouldn't be similar to a format.
<Flannel> scream: That's not necessary.
<scream> Ok, won't happen again.
<makewong> thank Frank83
<Tamnakz> guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc, but the computer won't see the jump drive as bootable. . . from what i've read syslinux is whaht I need, but I'm confused beyond that point?
<Frank83> makewong: No prob dude. Why you need a font for Wine? Messing up with Steam or something?
<dmizer> Tamnakz: have a look here -> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<eli__> I know that ubuntu linux have [apt-get install] and [apt-get autoremove]
<Xerran> If i access an NTFS partition and check remember session...will it remember it permanently or temporary?
<eli__> if Linux doesn't  delete directory and files
<eli__> what does linux unintall when apt-get auturemove?
<Flannel> eli__: autoremove removes old libraries that aren't needed anymore (because you removed the things that depeded on them)
<Tamnakz> dmizer, I'm quite a novice and have crap for eyes to try to keep up with a conversation in ehre, is it alright if I pm if I have further questions?
<nevyn> eli__: dependancies no longer required
<scream> If I updated using -proposed and I change my mind, how do I revert back to stable?
<dmizer> Tamnakz: if i'm still around, no problem.
<Livingroom> please tell me something
<Flannel> scream: remove proposed.  The easiest way to get back to regular -updates is to just wait for -updates to catch up with your current situation.  Or you can manually revert the -proposed
<Livingroom> what the fuck is wrong with linux people?
<Livingroom> seriously, i just want my A2Dp to work
<Livingroom> and there's no clear instructions
<scream> Flannel, I've removed the -proposed from my sources.  Is it easy to manually revert as you recommend?
<Flannel> Livingroom: please mind your language.  Also your last question was offtopic for this channel.
<Livingroom> but yet we have a kernel that supports 1024 processors! YAY
<Frank83> LivingRoom: Don't hate the game dude, hate the gamer.
<Cosmic_Karma> thanks for the help earlier bazhang
<Livingroom> now i can NOT PROCESS MY A2DP over 1000 times!
<Flannel> !pinnign | scream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinnign
<LookingFriend> hello all, I m new to linux as well as xchat
<Flannel> oh, blah
<Livingroom> in every other #@$*(&^@&#($@ operating system on this planet, i simply pair my device and it works. why isnt ubuntu the same way?
<Flannel> !pinning | scream
<ubottu> scream: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<scream> Flannel, thank you, I will read.
<Flannel> Livingroom: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please refrain from it, and be reminded that the people in here are volunteers.  Your attitude should reflect that.
<Methodz> hello can someone help me
<dmizer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Methodz> how come when i'm typing a command after about 50 characters it starts to overwrite the same line
<Methodz> in putty
<lexxy> ubuntu is the same!! its just that nitwits don't care to enjoy the learning experience instead talk allotof hors3 shit for some God forsaken reason!!
<uskill> sorry, there's a PuTTY for Ubuntu?
<Frank83> That's not Ubuntu's fault. It's rather the fault of those who develop/fabricate the device who don't waste precious time releasing drivers for linux. So, the community of evil brainiacs have to waste theirs for make a workaround.
<Livingroom> drivers arent the issue
<Livingroom> i can pair just fine
<Livingroom> but linking the bt stack to an audio output layer is nigh impossible
<Livingroom> drivers, and hardware developers have nothing to do with this
<SGnewbie> I am interested in Linux GUI programming & device driver development in Automation Field. Any advice or information will be good.
<Livingroom> this is pure unadulterating stupidity. it's a freakin' protocol, why isnt it supported?
<mazda01> i am using LXDE and pcmanfm. i want to enable some features in pcmanfm that are only in experimental source code, when I try to uninstall pcmanfm using aptitude it wants to remove lxde-core and lxde and all the lxde stuff but I need that as it's the window manager. i merely want to compile pcmanfm from source. will the .configure, make and sudo makeinstall overwrite the currently installed pcmanfm?
<Methodz> it's doing it when i execute any type of command
<Flannel> Livingroom: Did you come here to rant? or for support?  If it's the former, please take it elsewhere, as this isn't the channel for it.
<Frank83> I wish I could share that, but the gentlemen at Realtek stop me.
<SGnewbie> Hi all, can someone share with me what is a good GUI programming for Linux newbie to pick up? I know C, VB, Java and a little on C++
<b0nn> java + swing :P
<nevyn> SGnewbie: python + wx
<SGnewbie> ahh... I know Java and Swing...
<nevyn> SGnewbie: gambas
<nevyn> SGnewbie: qt vs gtk is something of a religious war
<mazda01> i have read that python is a good programing language. i think it's a scripting langauge
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<dpreacher> someone's even tried my IRC nickname to try and get in thru SSH...hah!
<SGnewbie> Ok.. Let me say a bit of my interest. I would like to develop own GUI interface and use it in running system instead of using GNOME or KDE desktop... what is a good GUI? I hope to develop driver to link to external devices and protocol
<SGnewbie> Any suggestion what GUI programming should I start/
<nevyn> SGnewbie: oh.. wow.. you're talking about a lot of work there..
<SGnewbie> ya... I wanna start with GUI interface den explore to databases
<nevyn> SGnewbie: developing a desktop is enormous ammounts of work.
<DWonderly> anyone know the channel for Ubuntu Remix?
<b0nn> phajas: iwlist scan (as root) should list all AP's ad-hoc, managed, or otherwise, that your card can 'see'
<nevyn> SGnewbie: so. if you're planning to do something on the scale of kde or gnome you're nuts...
<phajas> b0nn: Unfortunately, iwlist scan does not produce any scan results for the network
<SGnewbie> neyn, basically I want a simple interface that I can design and configure and not using GNOME or KDE at all.. I am not sure can I design it and run under runlevel 3
<b0nn> phajas: not a good state of affairs
<SGnewbie> neyn, this is for control and automation field
<nevyn> SGnewbie: if you want something that does basic window management have a look at fvwm2, dswm twm etc
<phajas> b0nn: Nope. Do you have any ideas?
<scream> Flannel, pinning is complicated.  I will wait for the main branch to catch up.  Hopefully it won't be long.  :)
<nevyn> SGnewbie: oh you don't want to write it.
<kaiser10123> can someone help me with changing mt resolution
<nevyn> SGnewbie: there are lots of window managers that can be locked down to a single fullscreen window type thing
<tread> so.. anyone in here have an opinion on xrdp?  it's an RDP (Microsoft's remote desktop protocol) *server* for linux.
<nevyn> SGnewbie: have a look at the kiosk infrastructure in kde.
<blognewb_> Hi guys when i entered "make" to compile FASTCGI, i got this message: spawn-fcgi.c:309: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attri                                                                              bute warn_unused_result
<phajas> b0nn: I detail more in my topic on the forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<b0nn> phajas: this is the entiriy of my wifi knowledge http://www.pure.geek.nz/?page_id=46
<nevyn> or look at twm or another alternative window manager.. depending on what features you need
<SGnewbie> neyn, I wish not to use KDE or GNOME at all
<phajas> b0nn: I see. Thanks for the help anyways!
<SGnewbie> neyn, this is to minimise memory and CPU usage
<SGnewbie> neyn, my application will be very memory and CPU intensive
<nevyn> SGnewbie: If you don't use a desktop session manager you can't access features like hotplug devices etc as easilly
<nevyn> SGnewbie: take a look at fvwm or twm
<calmbola> i'm trying to add a printer - a hp officejet j4580, but i can't find it in the printer configuration list - any ideas?
<b0nn> phajas: but you should also know, Im on an Aspire One, and the card is described as follows: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<SGnewbie> neyn, thanks but I am a newbie... care to brief a bit of what is fvwm or twm? commands or programming language or utilities?
<phajas> b0nn: Interesting, we have similar cards. Mine is an ar928x 802.11bgn
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> mine worked out of the box
<SGnewbie> neyn, I read up some similar sites... some developer uses gcc to compile C coding
<SGnewbie> How about device driver development? Any good programming language or website for it? or there is a consortium to pay a fee to join before information is accessible?
<b0nn> SGnewbie: Greg k-h
<nevyn> b0nn: lol
<nevyn> SGnewbie: depends what sort of device
<Flannel> SGnewbie: device drivers would probably be C.
<SGnewbie> nevyn: I find a big problem in linux expansion due to a lot of device is not developed
<nevyn> SGnewbie: if it's a usb thing that isn't timing critical etc then it's not too important how it's developed the ABI's and kernel API's for USB are reasonably standard
<SGnewbie> nevyn: I think time is critical in terms of seconds to microseconds... depending on the hardware
<nevyn> SGnewbie: driver development for something signficant like a video card.. involves lots of pain.
<nevyn> SGnewbie: what do you want to do exactly.
<GPL> when downloading a couple of files through Wget, how to skip a particular file ?
<SGnewbie> nevyn: I hope to do device development for 3rd party cards used in automation field
<joebodo> might want to start off a bit easier than a device driver -
<nevyn> SGnewbie: there's the kernel hacking guide somewhere.
<nevyn> SGnewbie: what type of automation (like CNC control or manufacturing automation?)
<blognewb_> hi guys, what does the -P in /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -f /usr/bin/php5-cgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 53217 -P /var/run/fastcgi-php.pid
<blognewb_>  stand for???
<SGnewbie> nevyn: equipment development as well as process control
<joebodo> blognewb_ looks like the pid file
<blognewb_> joebodo: yeah what does the -P mean? another link has an -f instead of p
<SGnewbie> nevyn: u know something like semiconductor bondwire machine and tester etc
<SGnewbie> nevyn: also process control for OIL & GAS industry
<joebodo> blognewb_ i assume its the flag to indicate the pid file ... ??
<joebodo> blognewb_ -P <pid file>
<nevyn> what's the industry protocol for that stuff... ummm...
<blognewb_> joebodo: why not -f
<SGnewbie> nevyn: equipment will be very time critical in micro to nano seconds and process control is in seconds
<joebodo> blognewb_well -f looks like the cgi file flag...
<SGnewbie> nevyn: hope to dump away microsoft platform
<myself> hey are there any cool High end (not minimalistic) desktop enviornments for Ubuntu besides GNOME and KDE?
<fynn> Hi.
<fynn> How do I know which sector each of my hard-drive partitions begins and ends at?
<GPL> anyone having an idea on, how to skip a file, when downloading through wget
<blognewb_> joebodo: ohhh
<SGnewbie> nevyn: protocols plenty for process control... most are open standards
<SGnewbie> nevyn: any good website for both GUI and device development?
<nevyn> SGnewbie: maybe.. the cnc stuff will interest you to start with
<MikeChelen> myself, enlightenment maybe? not sure it's still around
<SGnewbie> nevyn: any info?
<nevyn> SGnewbie: http://www.linuxcnc.org/
<edbian> MikeChelen: It is
<sigma_> so, I have been having some network issues
<SGnewbie> nevyn: thanks
<edbian> fynn: sudo fdisk -l -u
<joebodo> enlightment is pretty light - kde and gnome are the two main non-minimalist
<edbian> ??
<myself> i see
<sigma_> I am running an update, and I'll get a solid 200 kbps+ and then it'll drop to like 3000 bps
<sigma_> and stay there
<sigma_> and sometimes die altogether
<MikeChelen> myself, have you tried compiz on gnome?
<KB1JWQ> sigma_: Sounds like something's rate limiting you.
<edbian> myself: http://xwinman.org/otherdesktops.php
<KB1JWQ> sigma_: Could see what a packet capture says.
<myself> is enlightenemnt any good, also mikechelen whats compiz?
<MikeChelen> !compiz | myself
<ubottu> myself: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sigma_> I have another computer running right next to it
<sigma_> same connection, but it isn't having a problem
<sigma_> in fact
<sigma_> I am typing on it right now
<sigma_> :P
<kaiser10123> can someone help me change my resolution
<MikeChelen> sigma_, try etherape to help diagnose network traffic
<edbian> myself: youtube search "compiz" to see dorky people's screencasts set to bad metal
<kaiser10123> i have a 42 inch tv connected and have horribly small resolution
<SGnewbie> Oh ya... just remember I got a problem with my USB devices... my USB power always on even after unmounted? Anyone knows why?
<MikeChelen> myself, search for compiz in add/remove apps to give it a try
<myself> i dont do the multiple screens thing though
<myself> is compiz worth getting then
<MikeChelen> its good eyecandy, even for one screen
<Andorin> I need a way to raise the volume of an album of music tracks. I've had this problem before and someone had me download a terminal program, and a GUI for it, but I don't recall the name of the program or how to work it. Anyway, could someone tell me how to fix the volume of these tracks?
<Cheeky> hi i just did a re-size of my hdd for a dual boot, strange thing happened, when i opened up xchat to log into irc , all my server list is gone !? can some one tell me how could this happen ?
<myself> oh
<MikeChelen> myself, if your computer can handle the load, there's no reason not to use compiz all the time
<myself> i already have compiz installed!
<myself> its what makes teh windows bouncy
<myself> :)
<edbian> myself: I run it on a 1 monitor setup.  Compiz is AWESOME :)
<SGnewbie> Oh ya... just remember I got a problem with my USB devices... my USB power always on even after unmounted? Anyone knows why? I am using ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> myself: Compiz is installed by default
<joebodo> 6 months later and i still wobble my windows for fun
<leaf-sheep> SGnewbie: Seems normal. After all, the USB is still connected.
<MikeChelen> myself, yep indeed, there are also more effects that can be optionally enabled
<SGnewbie> leaf-sheep: but will it damage my USB device if plug out?
<SGnewbie> leaf-sheep: but will it damage my USB device if plug out with system powering my USB..
<leaf-sheep> SGnewbie: If it's unmounted, you can plug it out.
<edbian> myself: "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" to get a basic compiz configuration gui in System -> Preferences
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<kaiser10123> any reason an nvidia card should have issues with resolution
<joebodo> kaiser10123 its more of an issue with X determining your monitor
<joebodo> kaiser10123 if it doesnt receive the information correctly, it offers a subset of resolutions
<leaf-sheep> SGnewbie: For instance, I have two USB -- 1TB External Drive + my phone.  This way, I can charge my phone.  Other, to sync with my backup and such.  Also, for media. When I'm done with them, I unmount them and unplug the cables.
<Andorin> I need a way to raise the volume of an album of music tracks. I've had this problem before and someone had me download a terminal program, and a GUI for it, but I don't recall the name of the program or how to work it. Anyway, could someone tell me how to fix the volume of these tracks?
<sigma_> another thing, I can access the internet on this computer, it's just the updater that's getting choked
<joebodo> kaiser10123 i fixed mine by manually entering the monitor info into the xorg.conf - then i could use the nvidia-settings to pick the proper resolution
<leaf-sheep> sigma_: Use a different mirror if that's something of a big issue for your case.
<SGnewbie> leaf-sheep: thanks... another thing is I cannot find inittab file to change runlevel
<edbian> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kaiser10123> joebodo: so what can i do to change it
<joebodo> kaiser10123 i had to look up the edid (sp?) information for my monitor and add it to the xorg.conf
<SGnewbie> ahhh ok thanks
<cremaster> i'm trying to install apache and i keep getting this error:
<cremaster> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2-utils_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/ab', which is also in package httpd
<SGnewbie> Upstart... I will try it out
<cremaster> i dont see a file /usr/sbin/ab at all
<leaf-sheep> SGnewbie: If you are trying to to shave down boot time by disabling services and such, check out !boot
<kaiser10123> joebodo: how do i get the info
<lildevil2009> hello
<joebodo> kaiser10123 i googled for it
<SGnewbie> leaf-sheep: u mean /boot?
<leaf-sheep> !boot | SGnewbie
<ubottu> SGnewbie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<joebodo> what's the name of the info supplied from a monitor ? edid ?
<leaf-sheep> SGnewbie: (Eg, you can disable bluetooth service if you don't use it) and such)
<lildevil2009> hello
<lildevil2009> how yall doin
<lildevil2009> ?
<edbian> !hi | lildevil2009
<ubottu> lildevil2009: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dmizer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SGnewbie> ahh ok... I know about grub loader
<lildevil2009> hey edbian
<lildevil2009> how u doin
<edbian> lildevil2009: Good.  Do you have a question?
<lildevil2009> no
<edbian> :)
<joebodo> kaiser10123 yes - it's edid - so google for "edid <your monitor model>"
<SGnewbie> btw, I m from Singapore...  anyone from the island?
<edbian> lildevil2009: Then let's talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joebodo> the issue is that ubuntu does not have a good database for monitor edid info
<joebodo> !edid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edid
<fynn> Hm
<fynn> When I installed Jaunty on this drive, I defined the first partition to be the swap, with nothing coming before it.
<fynn> Now "fdisk /dev/sda -ul" says the swap partitions begins in sector 63.
<toothdecay> Hey all, just curious as to what all of you use for bittorrent?
<fynn> Why, and can/should I do something about it?
<edbian> fynn: Partition 1 is not necessarily sector 1
<error404notfound> i have around 177G of data on another system which is on megabit lan with my laptop. I have an external usb harddrive of 500G. Which would be fast? 1. Copy data from that system using rsync to the USB OR 2. Copy data from that system using rsync to my laptop?
<fynn> edbian: I realize that, but shouldn't it be so?
<edbian> toothdecay: transmission
<fynn> edbian: iow, isn't it sub-optimal for it not to be so?
<Cheeky> hi, i just did a sudo apt-get remove xchat --purge .. and it was kinda sucessful coz when i typed xchat .. it still works :S ..
<edbian> fynn: Doesn't have to be.  When the disk turns on the head has equal chance of being at any one of the sectors.  Why should partition 1 be at sector 1?  It's really arbitrary if you think about it.
<fynn> Cheeky: you realize you're on Pidgin now, right?
<c0l2e> how can I add getdeb to repository? and be used in apt-get ??
<Cheeky> fynn: yeah .. i came on this ..
<fynn> Cheeky: maybe you uninstalled xchat, but the one that's "still working" is xchat2 or gnome-xchat?
<edbian> fynn: http://www.dewassoc.com/kbase/hard_drives/hard_disk_sector_structures.htm
<SGnewbie> can I confirm there is only 2 desktop for linux so far? GNOME & KDE.
<nevyn> SGnewbie: not really
<SGnewbie> nevyn: o.O wad else?
<Cheeky> fynn: i re-installed it , hoping it would load all the server names like feenode etc etc, but still it does not do that how can i get it to do that '?
<edbian> SGnewbie: You may not!  http://xwinman.org/otherdesktops.php
<nevyn> SGnewbie: xfce..
<c0l2e> how can I add getdeb to the repos? and be used in apt-get?
<nevyn> SGnewbie: fvwm, enlightenment fvwm2 dswm etc etc etc
<SGnewbie> ahh... my lecturer didnt tell us that... hehe
<fynn> nevyn: enlightenment is a window manager, not a DE
<nevyn> fynn: raster would disagree.
<fynn> so is fvwm/2 :)
<nevyn> fynn: it supports a bunch of the fdo stuff natively
<fynn> edbian: thanks... it's just that I was told that ideally, the swap partition should begin as close as possible to sector 0.
<edbian> fynn: Really?  By who?  I don't think the OS has any control over what sectors data is written in at all.
<GPL> Hello, i've seen ways, how to set xscreensaver as your wallpaper, but i dont wanna use xscreensaver, i just want my gnome screensaver, running there ?
<myself> i am gay
<myself> but not really
<myself> !offtopic myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic myself
<nevyn> fynn: not really
<dmizer> GPL: i suggest not running the screen savers at all. they're buggy.
<nevyn> your swap partition would ideally be in the middle of the disk (IF you knew anything about the physical cylinder layout which you don't because the drive LIES to you)
<edbian> myself: #ubuntu-offtopic
<fynn> SGnewbie: btw, there's a ton of variation you can get even just with those two. for instance, replacing the window manager under Gnome would result in radically different behavior and customizability. try Xmonad, for instance.
<GPL> dmizer, as long as i am using a lightweight screensaver, Just a tiny dot in background moving , i dont wanna increase cpu usage myself ;)
<nacho__> how do i kill compiz? i dont know how does it apear at ps aux
<dmizer> GPL: it's not about weight or cpu usage, it's about stability.
<edbian> nacho__: Does it show up in "ps -A" or "ps -e" ??
<SGnewbie> yes.. before I forgotten... I set a 3D screensaver and it will activate in 5 mins... whenever it runs, my whole screen freeze and I cannot do anything... mouse and keyboard freeze too.. I tried remove in Preference->Screensaver... It freezes before I can do any change.. Is there a way to change it thru terminal or any other way to resolve? Anyone?
<GPL> dmizer: ok, but i just want to try it 1 time, atleast i ll know , how to set gnome screensaver as wallpaper
<dmizer> GPL: i can't help you with that. i can only suggest that you avoid them.
<nacho__> edbian: nope
<GPL> dmizer : is it something against rules ? [shocked]
<edbian> nacho__: Does it show in top?  Are you sure it's running? :)
<edbian> GPL: I think dmizer just doesn't know ;)
<dmizer> GPL: nothing against any rules, i just have no idea how to do what you want to do.
<dmizer> ;)
<GPL> dmizer: ok i ll try myself
<nacho__> edbian: i think so, when i alt+tab shows my windows like compiz
<edbian> nacho__: "sudo killall compiz"
<edbian> ?
<SGnewbie> yes.. before I forgotten... I set a 3D screensaver and it will activate in 5 mins... whenever it runs, my whole screen freeze and I cannot do anything... mouse and keyboard freeze too.. I tried remove in Preference->Screensaver... It freezes before I can do any change.. Is there a way to change it thru terminal or any other way to resolve? Anyone?
<edbian> nacho__: Actually I don't think the sudo is necessary
<oldude67> SGnewbie, what type of video card are you using?
<sleepy_cat> I had Ubuntu Intrepid but recently when i installed windows xp i lost out on the grub.. so i went into live session and did the general procedure to restore Grub ie.eg setup(hd0,3) and quit which i read on the ubuntu forum but then when i restart it again gives me windows boot loader.. so whats the best option to be done.. ?
<edbian> sleepy_cat: You have to run "grub-install" I think
<nacho__> edbian: my probles is that my laptop shuts down, and somebody told me that maybe killing compiz
<SGnewbie> oldude67 how can I know ?
<sleepy_cat> 'grub-install ?
<oldude67> SGnewbie, try lspci
<manish> hello everyone
<edbian> sleepy_cat: "man grub-install"
<edbian> nacho__: ??You laptop shuts down because compiz is killing your battery?
<manish> is compiz killing power ?
<edbian> !hi | manish
<ubottu> manish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SGnewbie> oldude67: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<manish> obottu: thanks
<nacho__> edbian: nope, i don't know why is happenning that
<SGnewbie> oldude67:  using a rather old system
<manish> edbian: Hi
<Guest1327> Good morning all
<Guest1327> Ș)
<Guest1327> :)
<edbian> nacho__: I'm sorry but I don't understand the problem.  To turn of compiz simply go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and switch the effects to "none"
<edbian> manish: Hi :)
<nacho__> edbian: first i had the problem i was watching fullscreen flash video, the i changed browser and did the same, but now i was using mandvd and when i start decoding it shuts down
<manish> edbian, how do u do
<edbian> nacho__: How is that related to compiz?
<Xenogia> Hey guys, I am currently having an issue where I can't log into 192.168.1.1 (my router) from firefox on my desktop.  But I can login into it from eeepc which is running 9.04 remix
<edbian> manish: Good :)  Do you have a question?
<manish> edbian, is compiz eating battery of laptop ?
<Xenogia> The message ID I get when trying to login into 192.168.1.1 is TCP_ERROR
<edbian> manish: Perhaps on Nacho's system.  I can't tell.
<nacho__> edbian: some dude here told me that maybe compiz was making my lap work a lot
<Guest1327> I need some help please
<manish> edbian, thanks
<sleepy_cat>  grub-install [OPTION] install_device whats the install device ?
<edbian> nacho__: Compiz does consume more power and drains the battery faster.  To turn compiz off go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and in one of the tabs you can set the effects to "none"
<edbian> !ask Guest1327
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Guest1327
<edbian> !ask | Guest 1327
<ubottu> Guest 1327: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manish> edbian, how to type repliers name in chat box can u tell me ? I am little bit new in xchat
<sleepy_cat> edbian:  grub-install [OPTION] install_device whats the install device ?
<edbian> manish: Start to type it and press [tab]
<Xenogia> no one has any idea with my problem.. lol
<Guest1327> I have the CANON PIXMA IP 1500 PRINTER but since i am new to xubuntu witch i am using i dont know how to make it work
<Guest1327> help olease
<edbian> ma[tab]  = manish  If you don't have enough letters to be explicit it will print the possible names but it won't show up for anybody but you.
<manish> edbian, but in my case it gives comma after your name and in your name it gives colon in my name
<edbian> sleepy_cat: you harddrive /dev
<SGnewbie> yes.. before I forgotten... I set a 3D screensaver and it will activate in 5 mins... whenever it runs, my whole screen freeze and I cannot do anything... mouse and keyboard freeze too.. I tried remove in Preference->Screensaver... It freezes before I can do any change.. Is there a way to change it thru terminal or any other way to resolve? Anyone? I am using ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<edbian> sleepy_cat: Look at "sudo fdisk -l" to find out.  It's probably something like "/dev/sda"
<binarystar> does anyone know ? "1ip , 1server, alot domains, how to monitoring each domain traffic"
<manish> edbian, did u get me ?
<edbian> sleepy_cat: You want to specify your harddrive and not a partition on it.  So /dev/sda and NOT /dev/sda2 (or some other number)
<edbian> manish: Yeah, we're just using different IRC clients
<edbian> manish: I'm on xchat-gnome
<manish> edbian, then I'm also in xchat
<SGnewbie> I set a 3D screensaver and it will activate in 5 mins... whenever it runs, my whole screen freeze and I cannot do anything... mouse and keyboard freeze too.. I tried remove in Preference->Screensaver... It freezes before I can do any change.. Is there a way to change it thru terminal or any other way to resolve? Anyone? I am using ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]... My original default screensaver works well and does not hang.
<SGnewbie> .. using GNOME desktop
<edbian> manish: xchat or xchat-gnome (they are slightly different
<Guest1327> hellp someoane
<manish> edbian, ok got it
<edbian> manish: NP!
<manish> edbian, NP means ?
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<SGnewbie> NP = No problem?
<edbian> Guest1327: Usually if you wait like 20 - 30 minutes and rephrase the whole question someone new will show up and be able to answer
<edbian> NP = No Problem
<sleepy_cat> and in OPtions
<edbian> :)
<manish> edbian, lol ;)
<Guest1327> I have the CANON PIXMA IP 1500 printer but since i am new to linux and xubuntu i cant get it working
<edbian> Guest1327: For what it's worth.  I am VERY confident that you will be able to find the config file for the screensavers.  It's just a matter of finding the correct file.  It's probably somewhere in /etc/X11
<bazhang> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Pixma_ip_1500 Guest1327 check this
<edbian> Guest1327: That was ment for somebody else.  Sorry if I confused you.
<luix> alguien que hable español
<luix> ??
<edbian> SGnewbie: For what it's worth.  I am VERY confident that you will be able to find the config file for the screensavers.  It's just a matter of finding the correct file.  It's probably somewhere in /etc/X11
<losher> !es | luix
<ubottu> luix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edbian> !es | luix
<SGnewbie> edbian: I dunno ... I went into /etc/X11 but which file and how to edit or change?
<charlie__> hi all
<edbian> SGnewbie: That's what I don't know! :(
<SGnewbie> edbian: Ohh :D... zzzz
<luix> thanks me equivoque iba a colocar eso en otra sala sorry edbian
<edbian> SGnewbie: I will tell you though.  To edit any text file use "gedit" to edit a file outside your home use "sudo" (or gksu for graphical apps like gedit)
<sleepy_cat> edbian: i have ubuntu already installed on sda6 now what should be my install grub statement
<edbian> luix: You're welsome
<SGnewbie> edbian: you know something.. This incident teaches me not to anyhow change screensaver... It brings headache
<Guest1327> thoes not help , it seems they dont have it EDBIAN
<Guest1327> Ș)
<Guest1327> :)
<SGnewbie> edbian: I prefer using vim leh.. But I need to know which file and how to change
<edbian> sleepy_cat: I think "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<bazhang> Guest1327, from the link I sent you:   this is a Paperweight
<edbian> sleepy_cat: I'm not 100% sure
<edbian> Guest1327: Sorry :(
<edbian> SGnewbie: That's the part IDK :(
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<edbian> SGnewbie: Somebody will soon enough though :)
<Guest1327> wats a PAPERWEIGHT please ?
<SGnewbie> edbian: thks
<oldude67> Guest1327, its not going to work in ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest1327, only good for weighing down paper, ie not supported as a printer
<Guest1327> edbian : no worryes
<Guest1327> not even trough WINE
<Guest1327> Ș(
<SGnewbie> I heard wireshark can "steal" password :x
<edbian> Guest1327: My printer is the same way
<Guest1327> :(
<sleepy_cat> edbian: but grub was installed earlier.. i just have to restore it back
<sleepy_cat> so grub intall is the right thing
<edbian> sleepy_cat: Yep.
<Guest1327> edbian : so wath did you do
<Guest1327> ?
<edbian> Guest1327: Stopped printing lol
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<Guest1327> :))
<edbian> sleepy_cat: Grub was written into the MBR.  Windows overwrote the MBR with the windows bootloader.  You need to re-install grub to the MBR  !grub
<Guest1327> edbian : but on wath linux distro toes it work
<Guest1327> ?
<sleepy_cat> hmm ohk edbian
<skyler> how do i make the main panel transparent?
<edbian> Guest1327: It's not an issue with the distro.  It's with the kernel.  And Lexmark in my case.  They have 0 support for linux.
<edbian> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edbian> sleepy_cat: Look at the /GrubHowTo page ;)
<dr3mro> plz how to check fregmentation level of my system
<iceroot> skyler: right click on it, properties, background-settings
<manish> edbian, Can u tell me how to password protect grub boot loader ?
<edbian> dr3mro: ext3 systems have highly effecient algorithms that keep the partitions for getting fragmented :)
<iceroot> dr3mro: ext2/3/4 dont have fragmentation
<skyler> well im running compiz fusion...
<dr3mro> iceroot, i know but i need to check % of fragmentation
<skyler> and emerald theme manager
<Cheeky> if i did a re-size of my hdd, to install another operating system, will it affect xchat ?
<iceroot> skyler: does not matter
<SGnewbie> who develop ext2/3/4 filesystem?
<dr3mro> edbian, can you plz tell me how to know % of fragmentation
<edbian> dr3mro: I don't know :(
<edbian> dr3mro: To tell you the truth I don't even worry about it! :)
<skyler> thanks, iceroot
<edbian> manish: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and then run "update-grub" :)
<iceroot> dr3mro: if there is no fragmentation, what you want to know in %? o%?
<manish> edbian, Asper my knowledge every linux filesystem is always fragmented so, u need not to defrage it
<skyler> it seemed like last time i tried that it didnt work
<sleepy_cat> yes edbian i have done root(hd0,3) and setup(hd0,3) what i missed was setup (hd0) will put it in the MBR so will do that now and see
<losher> dr3mro: why do you want to know the fragmentation of your filesystem. Is something not working?
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason I am on the internet on my laptop but am unable to ping out to my brothers laptop, but if he pings me then ill be able to ping out and everything(samba, subversion) and other things will work fine. Does anyone know of anything that would cause this?
<sleepy_cat> will buzz here if i encounter some problem
<sleepy_cat> thanks :)
<edbian> manish: ext3 is anti-fragmenting
<edbian> sleepy_cat: Good luck! :)
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<Guest1327> thank you all
<dr3mro> edbian,  i know that but i know linux can get fragmented after many years and will be never more than 1 or 2 % windows may reach 70 % but i need to show my friends on termainal that ext4 is less than 1% fragmented to prove linux superiority over windows 7
<Guest1327> :)
<manish> edbian, I mean in windows there is a command 'syskey' with that we can lock windows database So, in linux is there any facility to protect linux database
<edbian> http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/ext3_fragmentation.html
<Guest1327> have a nice day
<dr3mro> edbian, my friend is win7 fan
<phajas> Hi everyone, I've been having trouble with an atheros ar928x. I have a forum post with several relevant commands that I've run. If anyone could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234678
<edbian> dr3mro: "filefrag"
<edbian> manish: You can password protect grub
<error404notfound> how can i change notification settings such as location and time?
<pnordico> hi
<pnordico> could anyone here upload a default grub menu.lst to me?
<dr3mro> edbian, filefrag check one file is there a way to check whole fs
<manish> edbian, ok but, I want to know that before asking login id & password do it ask password for grub to start booting such in Windows by 'syskey' command
<pnordico> anybody?
<edbian> manish: Yeah.  A grub password will prompt long before the login screen (the GDM) :)
<edbian> dr3mro: IDK I'm looking
<manish> edbian, 'syskey' is very much powerfull command for windows because u can brake password of users in windows very easyly but, if you don't know the password of syskey then you can't login at all (evey you want get the login screen until you give the password which you set by 'syskey'))
<manish> edbian, ok i understood
<skyler> iceroot, how about the menus under applications, places, and system?
<edbian> manish: 1 linux passwords (assuming they're strong) will not be broken 2 grub password is the level you're looking for :)
<adrian__> hello folks. Id like to know if there is a way in ubuntu gnome, to run an application in "partial full screen mode", that is only vertically, or only horizontally full screen ("Part-screen)
<pnordico> cmon
<iceroot> skyler: depending on the theme
<manish> edbian, thanks I am asking for the security of my company pc's
<losher> edbian: I seem to recall fsck reporting overall fragmentation when it finishes checking, but if I were dr3mro's friend, it wouldn't convince me at all...
<QOOK> [Q] How to view 'monitor EDID' in Ubuntu ?
<pnordico> isn't there any ubuntuser here with the -14 kernel that could do that for me?
<edbian> dr3mro: Perhaps the oodles of hits google reports can convince him
<dr3mro> losher, fsck can't be used on mounted fs
<edbian> manish: NP! :)
<manish> edbian, :)
<losher> pnordico: something wrong with your own menu.lst
<QOOK> [Q] How to view 'monitor EDID' in Ubuntu ?
<losher> dr3mro: no it can't be used on a mounted fs. Try getting him to change his religion instead. It'll be easier...
<pnordico> losher, nothing, I just need a default one from ubuntu with the *-14 kernel
<dr3mro> edbian, is there any bechmark too that work in both windows and linux to measure fs performance
<losher> pnordico: sorry, I don't even know what a *-l4 kernel is...
<dr3mro> losher, hahahahaaaa
<edbian> dr3mro: I don't know.  Search the repos?
<dr3mro> edbian, thank you any way
<adrian__> does anybody know a way to run programs only either vertically or horizontally "full-screen"?
<dr3mro> AFK
<SGnewbie> ya.. wad is a -14 kernel?
<adrian__> gnome, metacity
<pnordico> losher, 2.6.28-14-generic (that's better?)
<edbian> dr3mro: Here is an excellent explanation of ext3 fs fragmentation: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<losher> pnordico: did menu.lst change from 2.6.24-24-generic? That's what I'm running...
<iceroot> dr3mro: tell your friend to read the docs
<iceroot> SGnewbie: 2.6.28-14
<losher> iceroot: yeah, that's a sure way to win a windows user over. Make 'em read docs...
<pnordico> losher, hm... don't think so... may i have a look at it? ( pastebin.com )
<hipitihop> is there a way to setup an fstab mount entry which mounts an nfs share name based on the logged in user
<iceroot> losher: let him use windows, after a while he is taking over without reading docs :)
<losher> pnordico: I don't see why not. No warrany express or implied, though...
<pnordico> losher, fine, I just need to take a look at it's content
<edbian> hipitihop: You could write a script and have it run in "System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications"
<savanny1976u> Hi, I'm debating between using Webmin or Ispconfig, can someone help me. Thanks..
<Xenogia> i personally use webmin and love it
<Xenogia> i haven't really touched ispconfig
<Xenogia> webmin is really easy to setup
<losher> pnordico: have at it -- http://pastebin.com/f7dd7bb15
<QOOK> [Q] How to view the monitor EDID in ubuntu ?
<iceroot> savanny1976u: both a bad, because the real config is done with ssh + vi. sometims a gui cant admin everything (or is overwriting something existing)
<ziroday> !webmin > savanny1976u
<ubottu> savanny1976u, please see my private message
<losher> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<iceroot> savanny1976u: but if it must be a gui, then webmin is ok
<Xenogia> ah really
<iceroot> savanny1976u: ok, its not...
<Xenogia> ill take that into consideration
<losher> savanny1976u: see ubottu posting above...
<pnordico> losher, thanks
<Cheeky> hi , please is there a way to re-do a resize ing of my hdd ?
<CoolAsAir> hello
<Besogon> Cheeky: cfdisk may be
<dr3mro_> know its funny my brother a fan of windows vista hates windows 7 and says its not running games well hahhahaaaaa.... and i am now online and he cant have internet access using mobile phone in windows without nokia pc suite and i can just plugin my mob and go online :) ubuntu is gr8
<Cheeky> Besogon: ?
<ziroday> Cheeky: sure, take the livecd and go to System > Adminstration > Partition Editor
<ziroday> Cheeky: however remember to backup as it is a dangerous process
<losher> Cheeky: are you asking to resize a partition? Doesn't matter if it's been resized before...
<CoolAsAir> i always get error after retarting my ubuntu. i/o error, dev 0 ,what is it mean
<metacube> Ok
<savanny1976u> I find a lots of support from webmin users, video and books. I can't find enough with Ispconfig . I think is the way to go..Thanks everyone..
<paoasis> hoLA
<Cheeky> well see this is the problem coz i did do a re-size and things are missing from my system .. like all the servers list in my xhcat client or sometimes videos online dont load or work :S
<Xenogia> i notice ebox comes as an iso, it doesn't run underneath ubuntu?
<pnordico> ok
<DaZ> it is ubuntu
<pnordico> losher, thanks again
<pnordico> wish me luck
<losher> pnordico: what are you going to do?
<pnordico> losher, hm...
<Xenogia> so realistically you need another system purely running ebox
<pnordico> losher, testing some stuff...
<pnordico> losher, like... hm... how could I say...
<losher> pnordico: fine, you don't have to tell me. I just thought I might be able to help....
<pnordico> losher, I'm trying to make the ubuntu kernel works into other distro
<pnordico> just testing
<pnordico> :P
<keaton> Hey, can someone help me with some bootloader problems? I installed Ubuntu alongside Vista but when I pick it on the GRUB list, it just drops back to the BIOS.
<pnordico> how could that work, you know...
<pnordico> that kind of stuff
<sporkboy> double question: what's the difference between convert's -resize and -geometry? and, is there an easy way to resize only images over a certain size? (like, more than 800px high)
<losher> pnordico: it probably won't work, but if you want to try it, go ahead...
<pnordico> losher, probably...
<jezza> hi, how do i log into a thin client over serial from unbuntu
<pnordico> but I'll try anyway
<pnordico> thanks
<losher> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<DaZ> sporkboy: bash
<QOOK> [Q] How to view the monitor EDID in ubuntu?
<jezza> ubottu - were you repying to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<losher> Xenogia: the url doesn't say anything about ebox being an iso. It looks like an app...?
<Xenogia> i clicked on download and it came up as an .iso file
<Xenogia> went to the website
<Besogon> Cheeky: cfdisk command can resize hdd.
<Xenogia> or is it in the repositories
<DaZ> there is an iso on their webpage
<sporkboy> DaZ: wanna be a little more specific?
<DaZ> repositories are on the same page :f
<Cheeky> Besogon: yeah but .. would it fix my system from having missing files?
<pallepirat> I'm having trouble with my SD card reader. Any one who want to help?
<losher> Xenogia: At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox it says it installs via apt-get
<DaZ> sporkboy: bash script will solve your problem
<Xenogia> yeah realised, installing now
<losher> Cheeky: usually a failed resize will trash a partition rather than make files go missing. In any case, I think they are unlikely to magically reappear if you re-resize...
<sporkboy> DaZ: what would I call to get the height of the jpg?
<DaZ> identify ? :f
<pallepirat> Anyone who know something about driver for card reader?
<skyler> can you have a motion background in ubuntu?
<Cheeky> losher: therefore my system has not yet failed then ?
<torrentow> i have a problem with ati rage 128 8 mb how to configure xorg.conf
<QOOK> [Q] How to view the monitor EDID in ubuntu? Help me...
<losher> Cheeky: if files have gone missing for no apparent reason, it's cause for concern. Maybe your disk is failing? Make a backup as soon as possible before you do anything else...
<nikolam> I have a stupid question :)  Why todays aaplications and applets and all those small things i environment take SO much RAM??
<Madpilot> nikolam, Linux will generally use as much RAM as is available. Why waste it?
<toogreen> Hi there, i'm using a Dell Mini 10v now running Ubuntu 9.04 but the internal mic doesn't work (known bug)... From this page I found a fix/patch but I have no idea how to apply it... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29016882/0001-UBUNTU-SAUCE-FIx-for-internal-microphone-for-Dell.patch  can any1 help?
<Madpilot> nikolam, most of it's used for cache at any one time
<DaZ> nikolam: because it's cheap
<nikolam> Madpilot, I don`t think that is the answer. I am thinking about applications using too much ram for things thay are doing.
<losher> nikolam: lazy programmers...
<indus> hi
<nikolam> Only that?
<sporkboy> that should do 'er. thx.
<Madpilot> what losher said
<nikolam> Lazyness
<skyler> able to have motion backgrounds
<skyler> ??
<Madpilot> well, and most modern systems  have large amounts of RAM - 2+ GB is common. Why let it sit idle when you can swap back and forth on it?
<losher> niko: Trust me. I'm a programmer. We're lazy...
<nikolam> My keyboard layout switcher use 10+Mb, for gods sake
<moymoy> why would you want to swap back and forth when you have 2GB of ram?
<nikolam> Madpilot, but why use Ram for something stupid?
<pallepirat> My SD card reader shows 4 different drives, and I am not able to write anything to the cards??
<skyler> im using an eeepc 1005 with 1GB of ram, and its pretty smooth
<skyler> but i want to upgrade
<DaZ> nikolam: if it's stupid, turn it off <:
<Johnny4> WHOA.  Default join.  D:
<Madpilot> nikolam, because modern systems  have stupid amounts of RAM, and if it's needed for something non-stupid, Linux is pretty good at freeing it up
<gartral> alright, how do i format a usb stick in gparted?
<nikolam> DaZ well, Desktop and layout switcher are not stupid by function
<nikolam> Anyway, we have the source, so we can check it, right :)
<eli__> I did "apt-get autoremove dovecot-postfix", then error return [Errors were encountered while processing: dovecot-postfix]
<eli__> I want reinstall dovecot by use "apt-get", but can't
<DaZ> my desktop uses 50 mb ;f
<eli__> plz help me
<losher> nikolam: *you* can check it. I have better things to do when ram is so cheap. Did I mention I was lazy?
<nikolam> Madpilot, so you say that appthat is using 10Mb on start will free that up and shrink to 1MB if needed?
<nikolam> losher, yes :)
<^cheeky> hi, is it possible to install windows 7 over the network using ubuntu server ?
<eli__> could you help me please?
<Madpilot> nikolam, if your system gets seriously short of resources, it will start killing low-priority stuff, but that's a last resort. I've seen initial allocations shrink with some apps, though.
<indus> eli__: yes
<nikolam> ^cheeky, did you check their documentation, if samba is all you need.. then..
<indus> eli__: what is the question/problem
<eli__> I want to reinstall dovecot by use "apt-get"
<eli__> but i can't
<indus> eli__: why u cant?
<Madpilot> gartral, unmount then format to
<indus> !info dovecott
<ubottu> Package dovecott does not exist in jaunty
<indus> !info dovecot
<ubottu> Package dovecot does not exist in jaunty
<eli__> I remove dovecot by use "apt-get autoremove dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d dovecot-common"
<Quiznos> re
<Madpilot> ubottu, find dovecot
<nikolam> Madpilot, ok, I just compare 1990`s GUIS with what we have today and I couldn`t believe my eyes. Thanks. :)
<losher> eli__: please paste the output of apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d dovecot-common
<^cheeky> nikolam, hi, umm you knwo how to make a usb drive bootable with windows7 in ubuntu ?
<eli__> return error "Errors were encountered while processing: dovecot-postfix"
<eli__> i see, i try it
<nikolam> ^cheeky, nope
<^cheeky> nikolam, is it even possible ?
<nikolam> ^cheeky, I guess you could start some VM, like Virtualbox etc and start any windows you like inside VM, using ISO or whatever. Closed source version of Virtualbox, support USB devices in virtualized machine.
<nikolam> Virtualbox, xVM, whatever
<eli__> losher: return error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<nikolam> VBox is free
<indus> eli__: sudo dpkg --configure -A
<indus> eli__: sudo dpkg --configure -a will repair 'stuff'
<eli__> i tryed "dpkg --configure -a"
<oscurochu> Are there any programs available for drawing blueprints?
<megamanx1978> Hi ppl
<indus> eli__: and what happened? got any errors?
<eli__> return same error
<indus> eli__: why dont u try installing just dovecot-common first
<eli__> error contents is
<megamanx1978> I have a question
<gartral> !ask | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eli__> i did "apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-common dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d"
<eli__> return error contents is
<eli__> ..
<eli__> Errors were encountered while processing:dovecot-postfix
<QOOK> [Q] How to view the monitor EDID in Ubuntu?
<eli__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<megamanx1978> Does any one know how to add a application dock in ubuntu distros?
<eli__> mv: cannot stat `/etc/dovecot/dovecot-postfix.conf': No such file or directory
<skyler> can i sudo apt-get NVU (html editor)
<skyler> ?
<th0r> skyler: it is called kompozer now
<indus> skyler: i think the package nvu doesnt exist
<skyler> oh thank you
<indus> th0r: phew thanks
<skyler> so "sudo apt-get install kompozer"...
<th0r> skyler: yup
<skyler> gracias fellas ;)
<eli__> indus, am i have mistake?
<th0r> megamanx1978: cairo dock is the animal you are seeking
<nickwynn> Hi I am extremely new to ubuntu 904 and trying to download and install a citrix client.  Not having any luck.  Any help?  thx advance, pls speak simple
<megamanx1978> how does it work?
<delicowa> #join ubnt
<netwrkspider> __iron, hi
<L-DEL> hi
<netwrkspider> __iron, i need ur help
<th0r> megamanx1978: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<L-DEL> __iron what you need help?
<skyler> is cairo better than AWN??
<pnordico[xi]> losher: guest what
<th0r> skyler: is your car better than my car?
<pnordico[xi]> losher: guess what
<skyler> haha
<skyler> what if i dont own one?
<eli__> could you help me plz?
<th0r> skyler: than cairodock is better
<skyler> i have a ferrari...
<pallepirat> Anyone who knows why my SD card reader only allows me to read cards and not write?
<L-DEL> <eli__> than you help?
<Omar87> Hi
<eli__> thank you L-DEL
<eli__> now
<Omar87> is Firefox 3.5 still not supported yet?
<eli__> all package can't use about apt-get
<eli__> apt-get install, remove, autoremove
<eli__> and apt-get upgrade
<losher> pnordico[xi]: somebody calling me?
<eli__> and return error
<pnordico[xi]> losher: guess what, dude...
<pnordico[xi]> losher: it works
<pnordico[xi]> :D
<pnordico[xi]> IT'S ALIVE!
<FloodBot3> pnordico[xi]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omar87> is Firefox 3.5 still not supported yet?
<losher> pnordico[xi]: ubuntu kernel plus what, exactly?
<RaaG> How can change system Name in Ubuntu
<pnordico[xi]> losher: gentoo linux
<th0r> RaaG: hostname
<gartral> !shiretoko| Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<RaaG> yes Mr Th0r
<losher> pnordico[xi]: isn't gentoo debian derived? If so, it's not so unbelievable after all...
<th0r> RaaG: the command is hostname
<eli__> losher, could you help me plz? all package can't use about apt-get
<eli__> and return error ;;
<eli__> [E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pnordico[xi]> losher: gentoo debian derived/// went faaaaaar...
<RaaG> Mr. Th0re how can i change it
<RaaG> ?
<th0r> RaaG: open a terminal and type 'man hostname'
<RaaG> ok
<losher> eli__: I will try. Did you try the apt-get install --reinstall ?
<eli__> yes i did it
<rootlinuxusr> how would I execute a file, lets say an mp3, over putty?
<losher> eli__: and what happened? (I've been away)
<eli__> return error
<eli__> error contents is
<eli__> Removing dovecot-postfix ...
<RaaG> thanks MR. Th0re
<eli__> mv: cannot stat `/etc/dovecot/dovecot-postfix.conf': No such file or directory
<parapanghelescu1> Hi there folks ....I have a problem with Pidgin under Ubuntu Jaunty .....file transfer stop working ....is reporting that the file transfer was cancelled .....it worked for 5-6 weeks but now it's not working anymore ....
<eli__> dpkg: error processing dovecot-postfix (--remove):
<eli__>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<eli__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot3> eli__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eli__>  dovecot-postfix
<th0r> rootlinuxusr: you can set up an ssh tunnel using putty then run the mp3 player software via the tunnel
<eli__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250687/
<manish> Hi Everyone
<torrentow> DaZ jak skonfigurowac xorg.conf na ati rage 128
<DaZ> !pl|tprrentow
<ubottu> tprrentow: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rootlinuxusr> like... $ mplayer /location/of.mp3 ? | th0r
<DaZ> !pl|torrentow
<ubottu> torrentow: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<losher> eli__: try apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-postfix and paste the output
<DaZ> :f
<megamanx1978> What window managers does the dock work in?
<eli__> losher, yes, i try it
<th0r> megamanx1978: cairo should work with most of them
<rootlinuxusr> awn
<th0r> megamanx1978: did you check the link I sent?
<parapanghelescu1> Hi there folks ....I have a problem with Pidgin under Ubuntu Jaunty .....file transfer stop working ....is reporting that the file transfer was cancelled .....it worked for 5-6 weeks but now it's not working anymore ....I think some files may be corrupted or so ......can anyone advice for uninstall/ reinstall ??? how about the accounts I have on IRC ...are they saved or I have to make them again ?
<eli__> losher : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250688/
<rootlinuxusr> sudo aptitude remove pidgin && aptitude install pidgin?
<rootlinuxusr> also, firewall issue?
<th0r> parapanghelescu1: the configurations you have saved should be safe...just Remove pidgin and reinstall...do not Completely Remove it
<torrentow> ubottu, czester na #ubuntu-pl leni sie z pomoca
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<parapanghelescu1> rootlinuxusr > it worked OK so no firewall issue should happened .....
<losher> eli__: try apt-get install dovecot-postfix (without the reinstall) and paste the output
<parapanghelescu1> th0r > how do I do that ? ...not completely remove ?
<eli__> losher : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250691/
<th0r> parapanghelescu1: in synaptic there are two Remove choices. If you are using apt-get remove then just do not use the purge switch
<dpreacher2> anyone...nevyn...if you used fail2ban, can you simply specify port=xyz in a jail config, where xyz is a non-standard port for a certain service for which the jail is being configured?
<losher> eli__: we may have to cheat. Try touch /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf   Then redo  apt-get install dovecot-postfix & paste
<parapanghelescu1> th0r > thanks > do you know where the conversation logs are saved > I'd like to backup first for any chance
<megamanx1978> Yes I see the link
<eli__> now, /etc/dovecot directory inside file is nothing.
<megamanx1978> reading stuff about the dock
<eli__> Do I try "apt-get install dovecot-postfix"?
<eli__> 1more time?
<th0r> parapanghelescu1: they might be in one of two places...either ~/.purple or ~/.local
<megamanx1978> The terminal stuff confuses me
<losher> eli__: mkdir /etc/dovecot ;  touch  /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf ; apt-get install dovecot-postfix
<th0r> megamanx1978: well, install the dock and run it from the menu. I think everything can be modified from the dock...no real need for the terminal
<eli__> "touch /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf" means create dovecot.conf file?
<megamanx1978> So far I downloaded the package with synaptic then....
<QOOK> [Q] How to view the my monitor EDID in ubuntu?
<losher> eli__: yes, because apparently the install script wants it to be there...
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help with getting my pc to boot to usb to install ubuntu?
<indus> Tamnakz: hi i can
<megamanx1978> Btw I dont see it in the menu
<Tamnakz> indus, can I pm?
<indus> Tamnakz: right now you are using the usb disk creator i believe?
<indus> Tamnakz: no pm,i help here
<th0r> megamanx1978: I am using xfce and it is in the Accessories menu here
<indus> Tamnakz: is that ok?
<skyler> so is cairo dock faster??
<th0r> megamanx1978: or open a terminal and type 'cairo-dock &' without the quotes
<skyler> or use up less resources rather
<Tamnakz> in my advanced bios I have four different usb boot options: USB-FDD USB-ZIP USB-CDROMAND USB-HDD
<megamanx1978> Right now I am in gnome let me log out and switch to xfce ok?
<Tamnakz> It works, I just have trouble keeping up with the other conversations.
<GPL> hot to increase the dpi for fonts ?
<th0r> skyler: I don't use either...so don't know. I looked at using cairo dock and then decided the panel does the same thing
<GPL> how*
<Tamnakz> No matter how I set it, it won't see the usb drive and boot to it, it'll refer to the HD because it sees no other bootable item
<eli__> losher : I copy and paste dovecot.conf file from internet example files
<eli__> and
<eli__> now
<eli__> i executed apt-get install dovecot-postfix
<eli__> package coonfiguration started
<megamanx1978> Brb
<eli__> but I don't know this setting contents
<skyler> i see. im perfectly fine with AWN though. in the panel however, you dont get the same effecsts through compiz as you would with AWN
<binarystar> does anyone Monitoring virtual domains' bandwidth on a Linux box???? So here's my question, is it possible to break down the traffic use by> IP coming off that single Linux machine?
<th0r> skyler: since I dont run compiz that isn't an issue for me
<eli__> now My linux sees window have "Modified configuration files" title
<skyler> yeah true
<eli__> losher : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250693/
<GPL> anyone having an idea about how to change or increase the dpi .. so that to make fonts smaller and better ?
<losher> eli__: install the package maintainers version
<ziroday> GPL: you can do so in the appearances dialouge
<eli__> yes i did.
<Tamnakz> Indus: Still around?
<th0r> binarystar: yes. If you want traffic by interface gkrellm can do that, if you have several IP addresses assigned to a single nic then you need snmp. If you are talking about traffic from different IP addresses being routed to/through that computer than you need something like bigbrother or whatsupgold
<eli__> done.
<siddharth> #
<GPL> ziroday: Appearance -> Fonts : it changes the size, i want to change the dpi
<indus> Tamnakz: hi
<siddharth> #netbeans
<ziroday> GPL: go to details
<indus> Tamnakz: sorry i didnt read what u said
<hateball> I have an avi file, that I want to convert to a ogg/theora file. I cant seem to find an option for theora with mencoder. What do I need to use?
<GPL> ziroday: thanks, thats what i was looking for
<Tamnakz> indus: did you see the rest of the info/question?
<Tamnakz> ok
<indus> Tamnakz: could you use my nick in your reply
<losher> eli__: all done?
<indus> Tamnakz: what is the problem?
<th0r> hateball: ffmpeg might do it
<Tamnakz> indus: it gives me four USB optoins under advanced bios for boot devices: USB-FDD USB-ZIP USB-CDROMAND USB-HDD but no matter how I order it it will not boot from usb
<disappearedng> Hey I have a bunch of speeches that are pretty old, but ripped from vhs. How should I go about improving the quality and reducing the noise?
<eli__> losher : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250695/
<hateball> th0r: I thought ffmpeg was only for audio, hmmm
<indus> Tamnakz: how did u create the usb disk
<eli__> is this the end?
<hateball> th0r: Never mind, I'm an idiot... I'll check.
<th0r> hateball: sorry...misread...though you said mp3
<Tamnakz> indus: system - administration - create usb startup. I have a laptop running 8.1 and am trying to install on my PC, no optical drives available though, ONLY USB
<indus> Tamnakz: that sucks.Install unetbootin then create the usb bootable disk,it works 100 % everytime
<th0r> hateball: too early (or late) for me
<indus> Tamnakz: usb startup sucks !!!!!!!!
<Tamnakz> for the initial installation?
<indus> Tamnakz: unetbootin is the best option,download from their ppa on launchpad
<eli__> losher : i want to install and setting package about dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d
<losher> eli__: yes. the install is done. Now you have to configure: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix; sudo dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-postfix
<indus> Tamnakz: the usb startup doesnt properly create a bootable disk,
<Tamnakz> indus: the PC does not have internet access, howeever I do it, it HAS to be done via usb. How can I create a bootable disk?
<th0r> hateball: if the output file is ogm then handbrake seems to have that ability. I use it to convert avi to mp4 for my ipod
<megamanx1978> Ok I am back now using xfce
<dpreacher> if you used fail2ban, can you simply specify port=xyz in a jail config, where xyz is a non-standard port for a certain service for which the jail is being configured?
<Tamnakz> Indus: My brother had made one for me before he was deployed again, but it was delelted via emp. lol literally
<indus> Tamnakz: hmm well,then get to a pc with internet and download unetbootin,also available for windows
<megamanx1978> Ty I am able to get the dock up
<blognewb_> hi guys do i have to manually type in the spawning in bash all the time? it just died again but it comes up if i run spawn-fcgi via bash
<Tamnakz> indus: you don't know of anyway to boot a pc with a blank harddrive to ubuntu, and install?
<indus> Tamnakz: can you do that?
<th0r> megamanx1978: right click on the dock to modify the dock and contents
<eli__> losher : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250697/
<indus> Tamnakz: can u rephrase that question?
<indus> Tamnakz: blank hdd ,sure why not
<libtech> Tamnakz: boot from cd drive?
<eli__> i want setting pop3 and imap server
<indus> Tamnakz: use live cd
<Tamnakz> indus: I installed ubuntu on this laptop with a jump drive. Plugged it in, set it to boot from USB, and installed from there
<eli__> my prain is to setting dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d
<Tamnakz> Indus: I have NO optical drives, no cd or dvd
<indus> Tamnakz: ok iam confused now.What is it that you are trying to do now?
<eli__> is "dovecot-postfix" is same package?
<binarystar> th0r, i want mrtg
<libtech> Tamnakz: boot from flash drive
<eli__> or another server?
<BloodRoses> i'm having an issue installing Ubuntu, I get the language selection screen and the menu, but when I try to select "Install Ubuntu" i just get a warning dialogue that says "install".  anyone know why this would happen?
<Tamnakz> indus/libtech: I'm trying to boot/install ubuntu from a flash drive onto a PC with a blank hard drive. I have no access to cd or dvd drives, only USB. I have internet on a laptop, but not on the PC
<indus> Tamnakz: and this flash drive wont boot? is this the same flash drive you booted from before?
<libtech> Tamnakz: are you able to boot from the flash drive?
<Tamnakz> yes, but with a different program. I cannot get it to boot to the flash drive
<libtech> did you correctly configure boot priority in BIOS?
<Tamnakz> I used ubuntu on my laptop via system-administration-create bootable usb and installed a proper 8.1 iso to install
<eli__> losher: what am i do now?
<Tamnakz> yes, Bios gives me four options: USB-FDD USB-ZIP USB-CDROMAND USB-HDD, and none of them will cause it to boot from USB properly
<indus> Tamnakz: the problem is with the usb flash drive
<Tamnakz> I hvae options of first, second and third boot order, no matter what way I set it up, it won't se it
<indus> Tamnakz: iam asking, have you booted with this usb before
<Tamnakz> yes.
<megamanx1978> The main site is in french is there a english link
<indus> Tamnakz: i mean, have you booted with this same boot image
<Tamnakz> no
<megamanx1978> Btw thank you for the help
<losher> eli__: are you following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<Quickie> How to speed up my jaunty? After sytem updated very slow
<^Phantom^> dumbasses
<indus> Tamnakz: so this is a newly created boot image
<^Phantom^> xkmame should be called xklame
<^Phantom^> it don't do shit
<Tamnakz> this is a fresh boot image, I created the startup with ubunto, used the file (veriefied good) ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso     . it is a new boot image
<th0r> ^Phantom^: we made it that way just for idiots
<indus> Tamnakz: the boot image is the problem,usb startup doesnt do a good job with it
<eli__> losher: yes, I try it thank you
<^Phantom^> really?
<indus> Tamnakz: which machine are you typing this from?
<indus> Tamnakz: u have internet here
<Tamnakz> a laptop with ubuntu
<indus> Tamnakz: so download the unetbootin software to this system,copy to that machine then create a bootable
<indus> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<^Phantom^> Well, i've put the fu***** rom files and zip file in like 7 different directories and the stupid emulator is too stupid to realize the roms and shitload of files are there and run them.  Now i have a big fucking mess of files!
<^Phantom^> :(
<hateball> th0r: ffmpeg2theora seems to do the trick
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: Please mind your language.
<Tamnakz> indus: how am I going to do that? It's a machine with a freshly formatted HD, and no optical drives? I can't do ANYTHING if I can't boot from USB?
<^Phantom^> Well, I'm really angry right now.
<indus> Tamnakz: aargh
<Tamnakz> do you see my dillemma?
<^Phantom^> My friend just wasted an hour helping me find the rom, and now it doesn't work!
<BloodRoses> ^Phantom^: eloquence and constructiveness go a long way.
<indus> Tamnakz: hmm without an OS,the flash drive wont work i suppose
<Tamnakz> it will, boot has nothing to do with the OS, hardwired w' the bios
<^Phantom^> and when i try to add a directory with the rom in it, it says that the DIRECTORY isn't executalbe
<indus> Tamnakz:i mean,if you copy unetbootin over to the pc then create bootable
<matt2154> Can anyone tell me where to find the "URW Bookman L" font file?  It appears in OOo and Inkscape.
<indus> Tamnakz: but thats not possible since the hdd has no OS
<Tamnakz> unetbootin, what is it?
<^Phantom^> lol @ executable folder concept
<th0r> ^Phantom^: everyone knows directories in linux have to be executable.
<indus> Tamnakz: its a software like usb startup for creating bootable drives for an linux os,it also automatically downloads iso's
<th0r> jeez
<indus> Tamnakz: fedora,ubuntu wahtever , also works in windows
<^Phantom^> anyone know where i can find an arcade place with an arkanoid machine in it in utah?
<hipitihop> how do I setup a fstab mount which mounts nfs directory based on user ? e.g. server:/homes/<user> nfs /mnt/network-home
<Tamnakz> does it create usb bootable?
<indus> Tamnakz: yes that s what it does
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Tamnakz> will it be any better than the bootable included in 8.10?
<indus> Tamnakz: aah i mean install it on this pc,create a bootable, then take it to there
<indus> Tamnakz: its much better
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<matt2154> hipitihop:  You cannot.  You should set up an fstab entry that maps server:/homes/
<^Phantom^> why does kxlame show a list of arcade games if it can't fucking run any of them?
<ruby_on_tails> i just installed ubuntu 9.04
<ruby_on_tails> everything seems big
<indus> Tamnakz: usb creater didnt boot for me so i isntalled with this
<ruby_on_tails> icons, fonts, etc
<Tamnakz> but can't be what do you mean by 'install on on this pc, create a bootable and take it from there' ?
<ruby_on_tails> how can i make it smaller ?
<matt2154> hopitihop: then just set proper permissions and your users will only be able to access their own subdir
<^Phantom^> i give it files and no fucking emulation occurs
<hipitihop> matt2154:  can you please elaborate or point me to doco suggesting this setup ?
<^Phantom^> am i doing it totally wrong?
<indus> Tamnakz: this is a linux machine? so install unetbootin,create a bootable usb,then use it to boot on that other pc
<indus> Tamnakz: is that understood?
<Tamnakz> yes
<indus> Tamnakz: easy?
<Tamnakz> can you link me to the proper unetbootin?
<Tamnakz> or point me in the right direction?
<^Phantom^> LIRC disabled
<^Phantom^> a75-01-1.rom NOT FOUND
<^Phantom^> a74-11.rom NOT FOUND
<indus> Tamnakz: sudo apt-get unetbootin
<^Phantom^> arkanoid.uc NOT FOUND
<matt2154> hipit: do you get how to mount something via NFS?
<^Phantom^> shall i complete the fucking list?
<indus> Tamnakz: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Tamnakz> invalid operation in terminal
<Tamnakz> i'll get it from the site
<indus> Tamnakz: it will also automatically download an iso for you, its a nice gui
<indus> Tamnakz: ya its good
<indus> Tamnakz: i go lunch
<hipitihop> matt2154: yes, I already mount a number of nfs directories in my fstab, however the server, in this case a NAS, also has seperate directories  /homes/<user>
<Tamnakz> indus
<Tamnakz> two more minutes?
<Tamnakz> will I sitll use the iso file with unetbootin?
<matt2154> hipit: OK, so you probably understand that when you mount something via NFS, it behaves just like it is local
<matt2154> hipit: So, in my fstab, I actually mount nfs-server:/exports/homes/ /home
<hipitihop> matt2154: yes, as it is attached within my own file system tree rooted at / ?
<Tamnakz> Can someone please help me with unetbootin?
<^Phantom^> well, i now know that *KXLAME* is what's broken
<Tamnakz> I downloaded unetbootin but it wants me to choose an application to run it with? I'm unsure of how to use it to create a USB startup
<ravindu> I want to create a ubuntu server with xen server like in Suse enterpise dvd
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: Please remember to refrain from that sort of language in here, thanks.
<matt2154> hipit: I didn't understand your last question
<^Phantom^> why don't you make sure your team makes something that actually WORKS before releasing it to the public, th0r?
<^Phantom^> too stupid?
<kraut> moin
<th0r> ^Phantom^: not my team...I'm just here to try to help some of these folks
<matt2154> Anyone know how to find a font file?  I'm looking for "URW Bookman L" that is avail in OpenOffice and Inkscape
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: Please mind your tone.  This is a channel of volunteers.
<Tamnakz> Can anyone please help me with unetbootin?
<matt2154> What's up with packages.ubuntu.com?  Seems to be down more often that up these days...
<^Phantom^> Well, all these NOT FOUND messages are starting to piss me off D:
<hipitihop> matt2154: so you are saying I can't mount server:/homes/<user> in a generic way, but I can mount /homes/ ?
<ravindu> I want to create a customized ubuntu server edition with xen server like in Suse enterpise dvd
<Myrtti> ravindu: *AND*...?
<BloodRoses> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu, I get the language selection screen and the menu, but when I try to select "Install Ubuntu" I just get a warning dialogue that says "install" without actually doing anything. :\
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: And that gives you the right to be abusive why?
<BloodRoses> ^Phantom^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines it's a good read.
<matt2154> hipit: Yes, that's what I'm saying.  What you do is mount /homes somewhere, and then set the permissions on it's sub directories so that each user can only access their own subdir.
<^Phantom^> I've read it many times.
<^Phantom^> I've never had 900 error messages all at once before.
<BloodRoses> it would not appear so.
<^Phantom^> BloodRoses, want to VNC to my screen and watch the errors?
<matt2154> hipit:  If you need those subdirs to be easily accessibly by your users, put a symlink in each user's homedir that points to their NAS dir
<Madpilot> BloodRoses, one of the other entries on the install menu is "Check this CD" or similar - runs an md5sum - have you tried that to rule out a bum disc?
<matt2154> hipit:  For example:  ln -s /mnt/nas_homes/user1 /home/user1/my_nas_dir/
<BloodRoses> Madpilot: i sure have, it creates a similar warning dialogue that says "checkcd" or something like that.  i've even re-burnt the disc and tried the alternate/text CD.
<^Phantom^> brb
<Madpilot> BloodRoses, strangeness. does md5sum on the ISO before you burn it check out?
<matt2154> hipit: do elaborate on what you are trying to accomplish, and I'll give you a solution that makes sense
<hipitihop> matt2154: I think I follow just having a go now but mounting /homes/ although it does not cause error when I remount via mount -a, it is not showing the right contents.
<matt2154> hipit: what exactly is your mount command?
<hipitihop> matt2154: but that may be becuase other setting on the fstab perhaps now
<^Phantom^> grr
<BloodRoses> Madpilot: trying that now.
<lding> This is the first time I login IRC.
<Myrtti> lding: welcome
<BloodRoses> i should mention, however, that i've used the disc to install on another machine.  but it could still be screwy i suppose.
<matt2154> hipit: I would try doing your mounts manually first - once you've got it right, then put it in fstab...
<matt2154> packages.ubuntu.com down again/
<matt2154> ?
<hipitihop> matt2154: what confuses me is that now the mount point shows sub-dirs of my /homes/user but cannot access contents
<^Phantom^> use remote desktop viewer and connect to me:  67.182.229.241
<wizz> i wanna download new version of ubuntu, which type i must download, if i use laptop.
<hipitihop> matt2154: I'll try from cli first
<rww> matt2154: yes, it's been down for several hours
<CaptainCrook> is there anyway to run asp under ubuntu to try before upload?
<matt2154> rww: it seems to be down often... is there someplace where we can check it's status?
<disappearedng> Best way to remove noise in ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> tjem you can see all my lovely, beautiful errors from kxlame
<^Phantom^> then*
<matt2154> hipit: where is it mounted (so my examples to you make sense)
<rww> matt2154: not that I know of. It's my understanding that it's maintained by one person, so it sometimes takes a little while to come back up. I find http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ useful for stuff like that to make sure it's not just my computer being silly.
<iwobbles> Hi any Mint users here ? Im using ver6 & cant get skype workin, says "No Audio Capture Device Found" I have loaded all the apps for it using synaptic, gees its a really lovely OS btw
<mr_lou> Hello. Running Ubuntu v8.04 here. Can I update to v9.04 via a CD without problems, or is it best to install v9.04 "clean"?
<rww> !mintsupport | iwobbles
<ubottu> iwobbles: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<matt2154> rww: hilarious url.  bookmarked :)
<lding> clear
<rww> mr_lou: 1) The supported upgrade path for 8.04 to 9.04 requires you to upgrade to 8.10 first. 2) If you want to update using a CD, you'll need an alternate CD, not the Live CD. 3) It's probably easier to install clean.
<DJones> mr_lou: Its not recommended to update from 8.04 to 9.04 directly because it can cause problems, you'd need to upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04 to avoid problems
<iwobbles> mm only chanserv goes to that channel ,,its alaways empty
<BloodRoses> Madpilot: the sum matches :(
<mr_lou> Dammit.
<rww> iwobbles: It's on the irc.spotchat.org server. Did you connect to that server first?
<iwobbles> nope I just used irc.ubuntu.com I think
<Bacta> Hello Everybody!
<Madpilot> BloodRoses, physical damage to the CD is about all that's left
<th0r> ^Phantom^: you come into this channel cussing up a storm, and then give out your IP address? Now that's courage
<mr_lou> DJones, rww mkay then.... what's the best way of upgrading then? I can't seem to find anywhere of doing it within Ubuntu, so I need to manually download something, right?
<Madpilot> iwobbles, Mint uses a totally different IRC server
<BloodRoses> Madpilot: i just burnt it, i now have 2 'regular' discs and 1 'alternate' copy
<RaaG> How can take ubuntu in windows domain ?
<mr_lou> I can settle for v8.10 actually. I just need to be able to install Kdenlive...
<mr_lou> Or some video editing program that works.
<rww> mr_lou: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades to go from 8.04 to 8.10, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades for 8.10 to 9.04.
<iwobbles> okies ta Madpilot
<mr_lou> Thanks rww
<O__o> how to add admin user?
<maxagaz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down ?
<rww> maxagaz: yes.
<^Phantom^> well if your stupid mame thing would work i would'nt be acting all stupid like
<O__o> is it sudo adduser name admin??
<hipitihop> matt2154: yes got it working now... and my NAS already has ownership etc set, so user can only access theirs.
<maxagaz> rww, until when ?
<matt2154> hipit: excellent.  all done here then?
<maxagaz> rww, is there an alternative ?
<rww> maxagaz: Unknown. packages.ubuntu.com tends to go down occasionally, it's usually back up within a few hours. What were you looking for? It might be accessible in another way.
<maxagaz> i need to know what sources.list do i need to install linux-source-2.6.28
<syntax> Can you make your own command in linux ubuntu?
<hipitihop> matt2154: I believe so thanks, one more question, I assume if 2 users log into a session on the same machine, this approach will allow them see their /homes/<user> and no others
<CaptainCrook> anyone know how i can test my *.asp under ubuntu before uploading
<it-linux> please tell me how to mount partition automatically on startup?
<it-linux> is there any link? I'm using 9.04
<hipitihop> it-linux: see /etc/fstab
<th0r> it-linux: you create an entry in /etc/fstab for the mount you desire
<it-linux> yup
<Bacta> CaptainCrook: Classic ASP?
<Bob_Dole> Hmm... I seem to be SSH'd into 5 different boxes right now.
<rww> maxagaz: Are you using Ubuntu 9.04/Jaunty?
<matt2154> hipit:  If you have the permissions set correctly, they will only be able to access their own NAS share.  But don't take my word for it, do a 'su - user1' and go see if you can access users2's directory.
<CaptainCrook> Bacta: yep...
<maxagaz> rww, yes
<Bacta> I know you can do aspx but classic ASP?
<hipitihop> matt2154: hmm will have to read up on 'su - user1' now ;-) always something new to learn....many thanks for your help.
<wizz> i wanna download new version of ubuntu, can someone help me?
<wizz> which type i must download?
<matt2154> hipit: you're welcome :)
<silverraindog> wizz: do you already have it installed ?
<it-linux> hipitihop : what should I write? On my system there's only 3 partition, one as root, one as swap and last as data warehouse
<it-linux> they're using ext3 except swap
<rww> maxagaz: linux-source-2.6.28 is in the main repository, so it should work with the standard sources.list lines (which would look something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/250712/ )
<it-linux> th0r: what should I write?
<CaptainCrook> Bacta: in fact i'm looking for a ASP deamon-server that run on local machine...
<matt2154> Can someone help me track down the font file for "URW Bookman L".  I have no idea where it is stashed, but OpenOffice and Inkscape list it as an available font.
<silverraindog> wizz: if you do you can open a command prompt and go update-manager -d
<th0r> it-linux: have you looked at /etc/fstab?
<it-linux> th0r: yup
<rww> silverraindog: -d is for upgrading to development releases. Probably not a particularly good idea to recommend it...
<RaaG> How can take ubuntu in windows domain ?
<hipitihop> it-linux: you create a directory anywhere on your filesystem and then mount there
<th0r> it-linux: what is the device you want to mount?
<wizz> no.
<it-linux> th0r: i need to auto mount this partition /dev/sda5
<it-linux> using ext3
<it-linux> file system
<th0r> it-linux: and where do you want to mount it?
<it-linux> th0r: /media/
<hipitihop> th0r: will leave with you :-) no need to double up
<wizz> silverraindog: NOPE! i want to install it now, but i don't now which type i must download
<th0r> hipitihop: ok...didn't know you were working this one...sorry
<maxagaz> rww, thanks a lot
<it-linux> hipitihop: thank you
<hipitihop> th0r: np at all.
<th0r> it-linux: bad idea....make a directory inside /media...
<Quiznos> hi hip
<silverraindog> wizz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rww> wizz: Which particular choices are you confused about? 8.04 vs. 9.04? 32-bit vs. 64-bit? Desktop vs. Server vs. UNR?
<silverraindog> 9.0.4
<matt2154> packages.ubuntu.com is available now
<hipitihop> it-linux: welcome
<RaaG> How can take ubuntu client in windows domain ?
<silverraindog> wizz: 9.0.4 :)
<hardwired> 'llo
<it-linux> thor: I did..there's /media/sda5/
<hardwired> how do I check, enable, disable daemons at startup?
<rww> !ad | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<th0r> it-linux: then add a line that says....
<th0r> /dev/sda5     /media/sda5    ext3    relatime,defaults    0    2
<rww> hardwired: The package 'bum' (BootUp Manager) or the command 'update-rc.d' will show daemons set to run at startup and allow you to enable or disable them, if that's what you're asking.
<hardwired> rww: yes, that's it. I was looking for the update-rc thing, thanks!
<it-linux>  th0r: is it auto mounting whenever the system boot up?
<capiira7> hi, hi, is there a way to install firefox 3.5 with original branding on ubuntu 9.04 64bit ?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ man ssh-askpass; NAME=gnome-ssh-askpass; DESCRIPION=gnome-ssh-askpass is a ...' Is this an error or what is the intention?
<th0r> it-linux: it should. You can test it by just typing 'sudo mount /dev/sda5' If it mounts ok with that short command then it should automount at boot
<RaaG> tnx ubottu
<syntax> how do you accesss Local Disk in terminal..I tryed doing cd /media/Local Disk which is my jump drive but it wont let me access it threw there and i get this bash: Local: command not found
<it-linux>  th0r: I try it..but no result
<th0r> it-linux: did you get an error?
<it-linux>  th0r: just return to ~$
<it-linux>  th0r: no error come up
<th0r> it-linux: that's all it should do...look in /media/sda5
<djisamsoe> syntax: try this: cd /media/Local\ Disk/         <---- notice the backward slash
<hipitihop> matt2154: can I bother you with a related question regarding why my nas mounts sometimes drop off and I have to issue mount -a to get them back ?
<it-linux>  th0r: I have made 8 folder
<it-linux>  th0r: and they all there
<th0r> it-linux: type 'mount' and pastebin the results
<th0r> it-linux: if the folders are there then the drive is mounted.
<syntax> It worked
<CaptainCrook> damn microsoft... really can't make something good... i think i'm gonna rescript it in PHP instead of ASP...
<matt2154> hipitihop: That shouldn't happen.  Even if the nfs server goes away, it should remain mounted, and a program trying to access that mount should "block".
<gartral> is it normal for ioctl to hang when writing a partition table to a flashdisk?
<capiira7> no way to install ff3.5 as original on ubuntu 64bit? :/
<matt2154> hipitihop: Can you tell me more?
<rww> capiira7: not using Ubuntu packages, no. It was branded as Shiretoko deliberately...
<capiira7> oh
<capiira7> sad
 * ^Phantom^ cries
<^Phantom^> All I want to do is play fucking Arkanoid!  Is that *really* impossible?
<hipitihop> matt2154: not sure what the symptoms and timings are but I have 6 machines on my network and they all exibit the same problem, at some point the mounts from the nas no longer show contents
<it-linux> th0r: this is the paste file http://paste.ubuntu.com/250717/
<matt2154> and when you type "mount" what does it show you?
<hipitihop> matt2154: no errors or anything just empty mounts. when I do 'sudo mount -a' evetyhting visible again.
<th0r> it-linux: the last line....the drive is mounted. It should happen automatically at bootup now
<amdurante> exit
<it-linux> th0r: oke i'll try it now
<it-linux> th0r: I'll be back soon
<matt2154> hipitihop: can you elaborate - what's an "empty mount"?
<hipitihop> matt2154: I have never checked just 'mount' when someone has had the problem so I can't tell you
<th0r> it-linux: ok
<fauzan> ????
<capiira7> hmmmm its possible to run 32 bit apps easely on ubuntu 64bit like original firefox 32bit from the website?
<fauzan> hallo
<fauzan> is in indonasia ?
<hipitihop> matt2154: when you use nautilus or the like and navigate to e.g. /mnt/archive, then it shows an empty directory
<matt2154> hipitihop: OK, that's your first line of attack.  Type it now so you can see what things should look like.
<rww> !id | fauzan
<ubottu> fauzan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<matt2154> hipitihop: well, that directory has to exist so you can mount the NAS share onto it
<djisamsoe> hi fauzan
<matt2154> hipitihop: it sounds like some sort of process on the workstation is unmounting those
<qe2eqe> Is there an easy way to tell a process to only run for $seconds?
<hipitihop> matt2154: all 6 machines ?
<Bob_Dole> capiira7, I don't know if it is easy. But it is possible. It might require being run so that it is only aware of 32bit libraries, in the worst case.
<jdb> qe2eqe: why would you do that? :)
<indus> Tamnakz: hi
<indus> back
<fauzan> gimana caranya ?
<matt2154> hipitihop: what happens when you reboot one of those machines?  Without doing a "mount -a" is the NAS share mounted?
<hipitihop> matt2154: absolutely
<matt2154> hipitihop: paste me the fstab entry for that mount please
<hipitihop> matt2154: so it is not the case of the directories not existing or anything, all works fine but then after ome yet to be determined event or timeframe, it drops off
<hipitihop> matt2154: paste here or pastebin ?
<matt2154> hipitihop: paste here
<qe2eqe> jdb, As I make decisions about the setup on I'm gonna load on the hardware I sell, I'd like to be able to have hard numbers on my side.
<hipitihop> matt2154: 192.168.0.101:/archive/documents           /mnt/document-archive  nfs          defaults                     0  0
<capiira7> Bob_Dole, that sounds complicated... thanks for helping... will check other distros out there bye bye
<matt2154> hipitihop: im wondering if i mistated my question.  When you reboot a machine, i want to know if the NAS files are accesible, not just the parent directory
<hipitihop> matt2154: sorry probably has tabs
<jdb> qe2eqe: this would run a job for 10 seconds:  startprocess &; sleep 10; kill -9 %1
<qe2eqe> jdb, so I'm going to run firefox from within the time command to log total cpu time per real time, where the real time will be constant.
<matt2154> hipitihop: looks good to me
<qe2eqe> jdb, pretty much just count the cpu savings for idling 180 tabs
<qe2eqe> jdb, supermegathanks
<nelyrissna> BINGUNG
<qe2eqe> jdb, how does it know %1 is the number we want?
<hipitihop> matt2154: re mistated question, yes botht the directory and contents are visible and individual files accesible after normal reboot
<it-linux> th0r: thank you it's work
<Fauzan> ada yang dari ibndonesia
<th0r> it-linux: great....no problem
<Myrtti> !id | Fauzan
<ubottu> Fauzan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<GPL> How to know the internal IP Address in Ubuntu ?
<matt2154> hipitihop: actually, i believe that after seeing your fstab entry :)
<jdb> qe2eqe: with the & you start the process in background. the %1 is the first job that runs in backgound
<jdb> GPL: ifconfig
<matt2154> hipitihop: I would suggest looking through your logs.  Probably /var/log/messages is your best bet, but let me just test that
<GPL> jdb : thanks, it worked
<hipitihop> matt2154: thanks for your time on this btw
<maxagaz> rww, i'm looking for this package : linux-source-2.6.28-14-generic
<maxagaz> rww, but i still can't find it in your repos
<^Phantom^> th0r, I'm sorry for being an arse to you.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ man ssh-askpass; NAME=gnome-ssh-askpass; DESCRIPION=gnome-ssh-askpass is a ...' Is this an error or what is the intention?
<^Phantom^> th0r, the zip file has all these files!
<^Phantom^> The zip file has 07.bpr, 08.bpr, 09.bpr, 68705p3.6i, a75-18.bin, 175-19.bin, a75-21.rom, a75-22.rom, a7510.bin, a7510.bin, a75_01-1.rom, a75_03.rom, a75_04.rom, a75_05.rom, a75_11.rom, ark-6.bin, arkanoid.1, arkanoid.2, arkanoid.uc, arkanunk.1, arkanunk.2, arkatour.uc, arkgc.1, arkgc.2, arkanoidj.uc, arkanoidu.uc, block01.bin, block02.bin, e1.6d, e2.6f, paddle2.16, paddle2.17, t_ark1.bin, t_ark2.bin, t
<rww> maxagaz: You're probably looking for "linux-source-2.6.28". The current version in jaunty-security/main is 2.6.28-14, and the source is the same for -generic, -server, etc. (only the config is different).
<^Phantom^> _ark3.bin, t_ark4.bin, and t_ark5.bin
<qe2eqe> jdb, I'm scared, I don't want to run kill %1 if I don't know how %1 is set. But I super appreciate the man pages I got out of ya
<^Phantom^> Do I need to put all of those in individual locations for kxmame to play the game?
<rww> maxagaz: in other words, "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.28" is probably what you need to do.
<matt2154> hipitihop: hmmm... doesnt look like mount / unmounts get logged.  That's going to make it harder to track down.
<^Phantom^> I'd like to be able to read the kxmame Handbook, but the help center appears to be broken. :S
<maxagaz> rww, ok, i see, thanks!
<Fauzan> crazy, krezy, crezy
<matt2154> Anyone know how to log mountings and unmountings?
<matt2154> hipitihop: you don't have something crazy going on like automounter do you?
<^Phantom^> I am totally lost here....
<hipitihop> matt2154: possible on one or 2 machines but certainly not all, how can I check ?
<^Phantom^> So many files, no idea where to put any of them :(
 * ^Phantom^ cries
<silverraindog> ^Phantom^: porn dir :P
<^Phantom^> no
<^Phantom^> MAME
<^Phantom^> Arkanoid
<matt2154> hipitihop: well, it's not enabled/configured by default.  So unless you specifically enabled it, it's probably off.
<^Phantom^> kxmame... no clue what to do anymore
<xabi> hal// ingung
<^Phantom^> I don't ever remember arcade games being considered porn :(
<xabi> bingung
<Myrtti> xabi: please, use English
<matt2154> hipitihop: from the cli does "which automount" return anything?
<hipitihop> matt2154: I realize that but it might be interesting to confirm all machines on the network experience the problem or jsut the ones with automount
<xabi> i am confused
<^Phantom^> ugh
<^Phantom^> the help menu is almost useless
<hipitihop> matt2154: which returns '/usr/sbin/automount' on my machine, checking others...
<xabi> i want to indonesian channel
<rww> !id | xabi
<ubottu> xabi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<murmmjau>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 New website browser game,come and play
<^Phantom^> I installed 'khelpcenter' but it doesn't work :(
<rww> xabi: to get there, type /join #ubuntu-id
<xabi> gimana caranya ?
<hipitihop> matt2154: ok, some machines return as above while others don't return anything and there is a machine in both cases which exibits the problem so it is reasonable to assume it is not related
<matt2154> hipitihop: here's what I'd suggest to help narrow down the problem.  Create a cron job that runs: "(date; mount) >> /tmp/mount_polls.out"
<xabi> you crazy
<|PATRI0T|> hi all
<MoonShadow> hi
<indus> hi\
<hipitihop> matt2154: -sigh- another new thing to learn :-) can you explain what the above does or how it works (I understand what cron does but not used)
<matt2154> hipitihop: I'd have it run every minute, so your crontab entry should look like: * * * * * <the command I gave you above>
<matt2154> hipitihop: edit your cron table by running "crontab -e" as root
<matt2154> hipitihop: OK, maybe every minute is overkill.   Do yo have any feel for how long it takes for them to drop?
<^Phantom^> How can I install and use mame to play Arkanoid?
<indus> !info mame
<ubottu> Package mame does not exist in jaunty
<indus> bah
<torrentow> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<joebodo> given that I dont use f-spot, banshee, or tomboy notes, will i break anything if i remove libmono ?
<th0r> !xmame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmame
<^Phantom^> I've spent the last 3.5 hours trying to play Arkanoid, and no luck!
<hipitihop> matt2154: you know what user's are like :-) but the general consensus is hours if not longer
<matt2154> Found the answer to where the "URW Bookman L" font comes from.  It lives in /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/b018012l.pfb and likely ships with the ghostscript package.
<hipitihop> matt2154: not sure if this is related but just noticed the fstab entry on one of the machines like this "192.168.0.101:/media/Music      /mnt/music-archive      nfs     rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr"
<YangGuodong> Anyone can help me,how can I configure postfix as a mail server in my local network?
<^Phantom^> I couldn't find mame, so i installed kxmame, th0r
<k_str> there's xmame
<k_str> you want a GTK frontend?
<_M4rk_> hello. i seem to be getting alot of spam threw my ubuntu webserver. i just asked someone on another irc channel how to fix this, there only suggestion "shut down the server" which really doesn't help. is there a way to ban an ip address with ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> do I want xmame-x, xmame-svga, or xmame-sdl?
<hipitihop> _M4rk_: you could certainly do that through your firewall/iptables but isn't that something you could achieve via your router ?
<message144> Hi, would somebody happen to know how to map CTRL j to left arrow key in xmodmap?
<matt2154> hipitihop: If you want to log your mounts less frequently, say, on the hour your crontab entry should be "0 * * * * <command>".
<_M4rk_> its a webserver i rent from a company, not my own pc
<matt2154> hipitihop: If you want every ten minutes make it "0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * <command>"
<hipitihop> matt2154: see ^^^ re a variant of the fstab eentry on one of the machines, could that be related iow should I use the 'defaults'
<matt2154> hipitihop: intr is an interesting NFS option.  Never used it, but that could cause issues onthat particular machine, but not the rest
<^Phantom^> Yeah, a frontend would be nice, I guess...
<hipitihop> matt2154: I'll just see how the others are specified
<spud|work> hi
<spud|work> i dont get how the update manager can install stuff while im still using the machine. how does it avoid breaking stuff?
<ikonia> spud|work: updates things that aren't in use
<hipitihop> matt2154: hmm indeed, another machine uses defaults but also has the same problem, either way I think I'll standardise them all on 'defaults'
<ikonia> spud|work: if it's in use it will say "you need to restart this machine or this application"
<spud|work> i see
<matt2154> hipitihop: I would prove it to yourself that it is not the fault of the NAS server.  Try completely unplugging the NAS server from the network, and see that an ls /mnt/document-archive will sit paused until the NAS server returns
<YangGuodong>  Anyone can help me,how can I configure postfix as a mail server in my local network?
<matt2154> hipitihop: anywho, see if the cron job will narrow down the unmount timeframe...
<DJones> spud|work: A typical example is firefox, if thats in use when its updated, next time you shut it down and restart it, it updates and checks for new addons etc
<spud|work> i see
<spud|work> thanks
<hipitihop> matt2154: thanks for your time on this.
<matt2154> hipitihop: I don't hang out here often.  I'll give you my email address via sidechannel... just looking up how to do a priv message
<futtre_> test
<Myrtti> futtre_: success
<^Phantom^> All I want do to is install an arcade machine emulator that *WORKS* and play Arkanoid.  Can *ANYONE* please help me achieve this?
<yuni> facebook.com
<^Phantom^> All I want do to is install an arcade machine emulator that *WORKS* and play Arkanoid.  Can *ANYONE* please help me achieve this?
<tsai> Hi all,  I am running ubuntu jaunty 64bit  and am having problems with sound through the browser.  Anyone know about this? I've googled without sucess.
<tsai> oh, it's firefox 3.5 by the way
<^Phantom^> okay i got somewhere
<^Phantom^> sdlmame says no games installed, check mame.ini
<^Phantom^> WHERE IS MAME.INI?
<mediajunkie> hi
<^Phantom^> hi
<mediajunkie> first time use on IRC
<^Phantom^> welcome
<mediajunkie> ty
<spud|work> mediajunkie: for the sake of your sanity, go and search for "irc etiquette"
<spud|work> i wish more people would get told this on their first time
<mediajunkie> Currently running hardy 8.04, with all latest updates. Since last update, I have issues with Flash in Firefox and it seems that my fan (laptop) keeps running on high speed as soon it gets booted. Anyone have noticed this?
<indus> mediajunkie: fan running at speed on boot is quite a normal featuer for many boards
<manu_> hiiiii
<kesou> hii
<manu_> wahere u frm?????????
<kesou> france
<manu_> can u help me installing yahoo on linux????????
<kesou> what do u mean by "intalling yahoo"
<manu_> i want to yahoo messenger in my ubuntu os
<hempry> hi
<kmrc> manu_: Try Pidgin.
<mediajunkie> Indus: but the fan keeps running high all the time now. never goes down to lowest level (does make other steps to level higher if needed and then comes back to starting level. but that starting level has changed since last update)
<manu_> i did try but its not working all my contacts ... i could not find them
<th0r> mediajunkie: reboot, and at the 3 second prompt press ESC. Choose an earlier kernel and see if that cures the problem.
<mediajunkie> I've tried, but for some reason I can't boot an earlier kernel (used to be able to) since this last update (2..6.24-24-Generic)
<indus> mediajunkie: maybe you are just feeling or hearing things :)
<indus> mediajunkie: hmm do u have any monitoring software installed
<indus> mediajunkie: try gkrellm to check fan speeds
<indus> mediajunkie: but i prefer windows software which came with motherboard
<mediajunkie> conky is running to check (only on demand)
<jhattara_> when is the next LTS going to be published? is the 10.4 going to be such?
<maxagaz> how to set a different home folder for a user >
<maxagaz> ?
<Myrtti> jhattara_: yes
<YangGuodong> How can I configure postfix as a mail server in my local network?
<leaf-sheep> Could somebody kindly go to Startup Application under Preferences and see "Power Daemon"  What was the command?  I removed it by accident instead of editing.
<johnny_boy> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<torrentow> `
<geirha> leaf-sheep: Find the corresponding .desktop file under .config/autostart/ and remove it.
<torrentow> !info libsexy
<ubottu> Package libsexy does not exist in jaunty
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Hmm. It's not what I'm asking for.  I removed something by mistake and I'd like to restore it. I simply need to know the service name + service command.  It was Gnome Power Daemon something.
<mediajunkie> bye all, going to try booting earlier version. or from my usb. and see how fan behaves.
<geirha> leaf-sheep: By default, there are no files under ~/.config/autostart. It grabs them from /usr somwhere. When you disable/delete an entry in the GUI, it copies the .desktop file to .config/autostart and adds a deleted=True field (or something along those lines)
<djisamsoe> leaf-sheep: do you mean Power Manager? i'll be gnome-power-manager
<leaf-sheep> djisamsoe: Thank you.
<djisamsoe> leaf-sheep: np :)
<axius> hello
<mahdi> hello
<geirha> leaf-sheep: So basicly, removing the entire .config/autostart dir will reset startup applications to default
<Rods_Tiger> I'd like to dedicate an old computer to being a digital photo frame. Is there any such dedicated software in ubuntu for this task?
<leaf-sheep> geirha: I don't see .config in my home directory.
<Technocrat> ALL: How can one download youtube videos ?
<kmrc> Technocrat: Try the youtube-dl script.
<grawity> Technocrat: http://keepvid.com/ is the one I use
<geirha> leaf-sheep: files starting with . are hidden. You can toggle showing hidden files with Ctrl+h (in nautilus)
<leaf-sheep> !info youtube-dl | Technocrat
<ubottu> Technocrat: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Technocrat> I am using Intrepid
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Err. I knew that. My mistake for running ls -l -- Missing out the all parameter.
<leaf-sheep> geirha: I see the .desktop config file. Thanks.
<Steely> Hi folks, I need help moving /home permanently from hd to usb-stick. I have been reading and trying since thursday with no luck, none of the howtos did work for me, so far. Anyone can help with an idiot-proof step-by-step?
<geirha> leaf-sheep: Just tried it myself, it adds "Hidden=true" at the end of the file.
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Removed the line and I get it back. :P
<hateball> What's the command to scan for a new HDD on Ubuntu server? If I a disk in VmWare, dmesg doesnt spit out anything... It works if I reboot the machine tho, but I'm assuming this can be done on the fly?
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Thanks. I didn't know about .config/auto.
<geirha> leaf-sheep: /etc/xdg/autostart/ that's where the defaults are. It will use those unless there is a file by the same name in your .config/autostart
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Meaning if I removed those services from Startup Applications, it still runs... but hidden
<th0r> hateball: you want to determine the uuid? or are you talking about a removable drive?
<leaf-sheep> geirha: Or they're just there for archive purpose?
<grawity> hateball: I think you just look for a new /dev/hda,hdb,hdc,sda,whatever and mount its partitions.
<hateball> th0r: I'm adding a scsi drive to a virtual machine with vmware, but I cant see that anything gets attached
<geirha> leaf-sheep: No, they'll be hidden from the startup applications GUI, and will not be run during startup
<hateball> grawity: The virtual machine doesnt think there's a disk there until I reboot... dunno if it's a problem with the vmware virtual scsi controller perhaps
<destroi> canal ubuntu español como entro
<hateball> !es | destroi
<ubottu> destroi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<destroi> gracias
<brandon> hullo
<brandon> Is anyne even there?
<brandon> *anyone
<hateball> grawity: a bit of googling tells me I have to manually tell the kernel it has new scsi disks, so I guess that's that. Wonder if it works if it emulated SATA...
<grawity> brandon: As you can see from the user list, yes. Do you have a question?
<fga> hi
<bryan_> hello all. i am interested in making a dvr pc. how well does virtualizing windows inside of linux work?
<frogzoo> brandon: works best with plenty of memory
<frogzoo> tab malfunct
<brandon> Bryan said that, not me.
<brandon> And I run VirtualBox with 0 lag.
<brandon> I use the memory setting of 970 MB
<hateball> bryan_: I'm not sure why you'd want a virtual windows for the purpose of DVR however...
<fga> I'm trying to use a Canon Laser printer (LBP 2900) - I installed Canon's drivers (1.60) but the result is unstable
<brandon> Excuse my asking, but what is DVR?
<bryan_> brandon: recorder for tv shows
<brandon> Oh.
<brandon> OH.
<bryan_> brandon: digital video recorder
<grawity> "Digital Video Recorder".
<brandon> That.
<livingdaylight> HOla Ubunteros!
<JediMaster> is there any way to reserve a small amount of resources so that it's possible to ssh into a server and still be able to issue commands when under extreme load? I've had two machines go down at the same time that have had 120+ loads that take 10 minutes for ssh to log into, then 5 minutes to come up with a command prompt and either don't respond at all or take 10+ minutes to issue commands
<brandon> Yes, I know what it is now, lol.
<hateball> !info mythtv | bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_: mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ziroday> JediMaster: are these systems on the same LAN?
<hateball> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<bryan_> hateball: my problem is netflix and some other apps only run on windows atm
<JediMaster> ziroday: yes
<hateball> bryan_: I see
<livingdaylight> i got crash report; but i don't know what crashed? launchpad open and show me "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" can someone help?
<grawity> It's a random suggestion, but renicing shd to -20 might work
<grawity> sshd*
<bryan_> hateball: i am througly interested in mythtv but card drivers will be a big problem
<hateball> bryan_: there is http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythFlix tho
<grawity> (Or no.)
<ziroday> JediMaster: hmm the nice command should be able to help you, never used it myself however
<frogzoo> JediMaster: set process limits in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<JediMaster> ziroday: not really, you can't reserve memory with nice =/
<frogzoo> JediMaster: sorry - /etc/security/limits.conf
<livingdaylight> i got crash report; but i don't know what crashed? launchpad open and show me "npviewer.bin crashed with
<JediMaster> frogzoo: I was going to say =) I've not used it before though
<livingdaylight> i got crash report; but i don't know what crashed? launchpad open and show me "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" can someone help?
<o_portista17> hy, i have a BIG problem, my printer, wont print....the scan works, i've tested outside linux, and it worked, but here, it wont print...it makes the normal noise, but the paper comes out clean...HP Deskjet F4272
<bryan_> what do most people do when they have a device they cant get drivers for in linux?
<ziroday> bryan_: return the device
<frogzoo> bryan_: buy a different device ;)
<bryan_> ziroday: ah, i see.
<Slart> bryan_: the only other option is to a write a driver yourself.. and that's.. non-trivial
<firice20> i just got ubuntu, what can you do with it? sincei know nothing about it
<rski> firice20: what do you want to do
<Slart> firice20: well.. what do you do with an OS.. run applications..
<bryan_> Slart: is it hard to do?... write a driver?
<firice20> ok hehe dumb question Xp
<Slart> bryan_: it's always hard to write efficient, stable code.. and that's really what you want to do with a driver
<bryan_> Slart: are drivers written in c++?
<firice20> here's a better one
<Slart> bryan_: it might also take a lot of testing, reverse engineering and so on.. it's not something you do on a weekend
<rski> bryan_: usually linux drivers are C or asm.
<Slart> bryan_: sure.. you could use c++
<bryan_> Slart: i figured there was some small detail i was missing ;)
<bryan_> rski: thanks.
<frogzoo> bryan_: c
<firice20> what features does ubuntu have that other other os doesn't have?
<syntax> Freedom
<bryan_> firice20: open source
<Slart> bryan_: it depends a little on what the driver is supposed to do.. sometimes the driver itself doesn't do a lot... sometimes it has to be fast to let whatever hardware it's written for work at it's best (graphics drivers)
<spud|work> firice20: do you mean software features? i knew somebody would say "freedom" and "open source".
<frogzoo> firice20: an logo that's predominantly orange?
<spud|work> what do you mean by features (assuming you dont care about the ideology behind it all)
<firice20> XD
<firice20> ok thanks
<StFS> Hi. Is there a repository for Firefox 3.1 for Hardy (8.04)?
<Slart> firice20: I would say that being open source is pretty unique if you come from a windows world
<firice20> yea
<bryan_> firice20: you are asking a very broad question. its like tell me about tv. do you start with channels, good shows or the tv itself... etc
<firice20> i like it
<Bhavesh2177> anyone know how to disable PEN drive mount?
<BriGuy> you mean how to unmount it?
<BriGuy> you could try the umount command
<zvacet> StFS: you can try with http://ubuntuzilla.com/
<syntax> The fact you can sit there and look in a terminal and goto a file thats so deep into your harddrive and moveing it onto the desktop with a command is amazeing..Even tho people use to it but still
<Slart> firice20: apart from that there aren't any big differences between linux/windows and so on from a users perspective.
<Myrtti> firice20: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bhavesh2177> i want to prevent normal user to mount pen drive
<Myrtti> moving on
<firice20> hmm ok srry about my questions hehe
<Bhavesh2177> BriGuy: Disable automount of pen drive
<BriGuy> so anyone know if I can use grep to output a line that contains a string AND just the next line?
<Slart> BriGuy: yes
<Slart> BriGuy: or sed might work too
<Myrtti> BriGuy: "grep -A 1"
<BriGuy> thanks
<BriGuy> Bhavesh2177, not sure on your questions
<Bhavesh2177> BriGuy: if normal user attache pen drive to USB port it gets autometically mounted, so i want to restrict the automount.
<BriGuy> Bhavesh2177, yeah sorry I understand the question..not sure on the solution :)
<Bhavesh2177> BriGuy: its ok
<BriGuy> Bhavesh2177, I did a quick search on google for ubuntu disable automount..your solution is here
<BriGuy> Bhavesh2177,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<grouse> Briguy: I bet you'll have to mess about with Hal
<grouse> sorry, Briguy I meant that at BhaveSH..
<Bhavesh2177> BriGuy: Thanks :)
<kipi> hi there
<grouse> hi
<kipi> i got a problem when updating repo ...
<quizme> how do you enable an apache mod ?
<kipi> i got a 'invalid reply header'
<aurilliance> lol help :O I hit super-R (using compiz) and now my screen is all zommed-in
<kipi> i tried rewrite all my source.list but doesn't seems to work well
<grouse> @kipi sounds like the response from the server isn't correct. Double check your repo url
<BriGuy> ok..next question..how do I define to grep I want to search for the string * not a wildcard?
<kipi> here is my output http://fr.pastebin.ca/1523774
<TuckLive> aurilliance hold down super and use wheel on mouse to scroll out
<kipi> grousse : yes, i've already checks
<aurilliance> hahahah TuckLive thanks a ton ;)
<grouse> @Briguy try escaping teh character with a backslash?
<TuckLive> no prob
<kipi> and i can access file with my browser
<grouse> @kipi post one of your urls
<TuckLive> @quizme What mod do you want to enable?
<kipi> @grouse: here is my output http://fr.pastebin.ca/1523774
<quizme> TuckLive: deflate
<ReX0r> whenever some1 comes online (or when a new song is started) it appears in my upper right corner. When I'm watching something (in say, VLC, fullscreen), this appears and slows down video playback. I either have to disable eye-candy (nothing instead of normal) and lose ability to alt-tab or change pidgin settings (I usually don't have music playing during video). But where in pidgin can I change this setting?
<kipi> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/i18n/Translation-fr.bz2
<grawity> ReX0r: The popups are displayed by notify-osd.
<ReX0r> and how does that work?
<grawity> ReX0r: You can remove notify-osd and it will switch to the old style, non-transparent, notifications
<Preplexed> I have a machine from work that was being thrown out.  It was part of a network.  Trying to instal Linux on it but it wont boot from disk drive and I dont know how to get to dos an you help please?
<leaf-sheep> ReX0r: Change the Pidgin settings in... Plugins.  Look for "notify" something.
<grawity> ReX0r: Yeah, look for libnotify in Pidgin's Plugins.
<grouse> @kipi: oof - French :p, can you pastebin your sources.list
<grawity> ReX0r: Also, the compizconfig-settings-manager app can let you fine-tune the eye-candy instead of just choosing none/some/a lot.
<grawity> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kipi> grouse: don't like french  ? ;) http://fr.pastebin.ca/1523776
<ReX0r> I disabled libnotify in plugins, should do the trick. Thank you!
<grouse> @kipi I just tried pinging the IP it mentions down the bottom and I'm not getting any response
<BriGuy> ok..here is a challenge for you.  I now have a file that is formatted as such:
<BriGuy> * word
<BriGuy> def
<BriGuy> *word2
<BriGuy> def2
<kipi> grouse: ok, 91.189.88.140 doesn't seems reply to ping
<kipi> but try to connect on port 80, it works
<kubu> Hi, pals. I am trying to insert a public key PGP from a site to kpackagekit. But when i to open a text file i didn't work. Does it need extension thing...
<kipi> ping may be filtered by server
<grouse> @kipi try seperating out your lines in sources.list so there is a new line for main, restricted universe and multiverse
<BriGuy> do you think there would be an easy way to get the *word and def lines together? but not all the lines?
<TuckLive> @quizme here is an article for you http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_mod_deflate
<kipi> grouse: i'll try
<grouse> @kipi, I see what you mean about the ip in the browser, looks like some kind of redirect
<suigeneris> does anybody know why touchpad is enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<kipi> ah, ok
<kubu> any idea please on how to inset PGP key to kpackagekit
<calwig> Hello
<calwig> would anyone please tell me how to do a bulk change on the owner of files/folders all at once?
<quizme> TuckLive thanks....
<cycrosism> Hey could someone tell me where applications are installed on ubuntu? Like the default place because I just installed Macromedia flash player
<cycrosism> and i need to find out where it is
<BriGuy> calwig, chmod -R
<kipi> ok, grouse, i tried to make separate my source.list lines
<kipi> but i got same error
<grouse> @cycrosism: try using chown -r <owner>
<kipi> ip is down ... so .. what can i do ?
<cycrosism> grouse: chown: invalid option -- 'r'
<godmodegrafix> linux
<calwig> BriGuy: and then the name of the file/folder?
<kipi> cycrosism: -R ;)
<grouse> @kipi I think your medibuntu url maybe incorrecy
<cycrosism> kipi: then it says missing operand after 'mark'
<kipi> ah ...
<cycrosism> mark is my user
<calwig> ok
<kipi> i remove fr ?
<dragonrigs> hi
<BriGuy> Callum_, folder yeah.  -R is for recursive so it does everything in the folder/subfolders.
<dragonrigs> i need help with going to root
<kipi> cycrosism: chown -R toto:toto mydir
<BriGuy> sorry Callum_ that was for calwig
<dragonrigs> how do i get to root in the terminal
<kipi> dragonrigs: sudo -s
<Callum_> Hmm?
<dragonrigs> pl
<cycrosism> kipi: i just need to knwo where the default things are installed
<TuckLive> @cycro macromedia should be under your user directory.  Do ls -al under your user directory and you'll see macromedia
<paul68> how do I change the screen resolution on ubuntu server 9.04 I have now 600 by 800
<calwig> BriGuy: so for example changing 3 folders and the first parent folder is john,  would i type chmod -R john?
<grouse> @kipi: you tried deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free
<Callum_> Oh right
<kipi> grouse ok
<sacabonos> guys! I am using aria2 and when I try to resume a file it gives me an error. Here is the log of aria2 http://pastebin.com/m4a0c2828
<kubu> help please on save, insert PGP key
<ubuntu> what is the size of USB needed for installing ububtu 9.04 64-bit on USB.
 * Callum_ returns to the land of cheese and pigs that fly
<sacabonos> I think the error is in line 93 when aria requests a 622,592-0/1,065,631 bytes and gets a response of 0-8,059/8,060 bytes
<cycrosism> TuckLive: which is the default folder though?
<sacabonos> but y is that happinning?
<quizme> cycrosism: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=where+default+things+are+installed+ubuntu&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=iwavvLP_Z9c
<kipi> cycrosism: i don't understand u just need to know where what is installed ?
<grouse> @kipi hope that works!
<uskill_> how do i make it so that a user cannot sudo a root terminal?  i want them to have to sudo each command
<kipi> i've don't read the beginning
<cycrosism> kipi: macromedia flash player
<TuckLive> .macromedia
<cycrosism> TuckLive: i dont see such folder i see .mozilla though
<quizme> cycrosism: did that answer your question ?
<kipi> ok and u want to know where flash player is installed ?
<BriGuy> calwig, I see you mean owner..so yeah chown -R owner /folder
<cycrosism> quizme: not really
<grawity> It is called Adobe Flash for a long time already, so you'd better look for .adobe instead
<kipi> grouse: doen't works ...
<grouse> @kipi: darn
<kipi> got the same error
<BriGuy> calwig, with most commands you can type command --help and get a helpful output
<TuckLive> cycrosism try going to a flash site to check if it installed.  .macromedia is where my folder is.
<grouse> @kipi I'm being dumb, the error is in the error message :p the french words are throwing me
<calwig> BriGuy: thanks, i just have one more questions
<calwig> -s
<mombay> is there any tool i can monitor my network,, by seeing what sites are visited etc ?
<kipi> mm ok, grouse: this says : Failed to fetch  ...  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<kipi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<grouse> yer, sorry, I just skipped over it
<calwig> BriGuy: I just restored some files, and the files' properties are under another owner, (and they are thousands) how can i bulk change it, to my user, (properties screen applying permissions below doesnt work)
<cycrosism> TuckLive: I installed it using the Add/Remove ??
<asakura> Hello all))
<paul68> how do I change the screen resolution on ubuntu server 9.04 I have now 600 by 800
<TuckLive> I'm not sure then cycrosism
<kipi> ok so grouse: no idea ?
<Rods_Tiger> I'd like to dedicate an old computer to being a digital photo frame. Is there any such dedicated software in ubuntu for this task?
<godmodegrafix> rods: maybe
<Rods_Tiger> excellent
<BriGuy> calwig, if your looking for an easy gui way of doing it just do gksudo nautilus and go to the folder. and do it the way you tried before.
<rski> Rods_Tiger: yes
<Rods_Tiger> even excellenter
<grouse> @kipi just reading some documentation
<qum^> hi
<qum^> sup people?
<qum^> y can't i see users?
<kipi> grouse: thanks
<kosh`> enjoying Live Writer via vbox
<quibbler> !ask | qum^
<ubottu> qum^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cycrosism> TuckLive: do you know where adobe flash player is installed
<calwig> BriGuy: did that too, it allowed me to see the file/folder properties which could be changed. However I would have to change each one manually, since the permissions arent passed down.
<Callum_> Rods_Tiger: depends on how useful you want it to be =P
<qum^> i can't see users here :((
<qum^> only main chat
<qum^> wtf
<grouse> @kipi you may want to try refreshing your sources.list you can access the default one off the ubuntu site : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/sample/sources.list
<Rods_Tiger> not very useful
<Rods_Tiger> although weather and time would be nice too
<grouse> @kipi you'll have to add in your medibuntu repo also
<grouse> @kipi: oh, and change all theose hardy's to jaunty
<kipi> grouse : trying this
<Wadham> For what reason would PGP code appear in e-mails sent signed with my PGP key? (Background: emails sent in Evolution do not show PGP code in the body of the email - See: http://pastebin.com/m4dcfa9aa for code)
<grouse> @kipi: was that, you've tried it, or you are in the process of trying it?
<Wadham> N.b. Emails sent in Thunerbird show the code, Evolution does not.
<kipi> i'm in process ...
<grawity> Wadham: What code you mean?
<HACKER10011> hi
<grawity> Wadham: All I see in that paste is a PGP signature.
<HACKER10011> helo
<Cap0ne> hey
<HACKER10011> if anyone needs network help please join networkies
<BriGuy> Callum_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  but sudo chmod -R 777 /folder should work for you.
<HACKER10011> #networkies
<Cap0ne> kk
<grawity> Wadham: There are two methods for signing emails -- inline, and PGP/MIME. What you pasted is an inline signature.
<TuckLive> @cycrosism Mine is under .adobe under my home directory   /home/tucklive/.adobe
<Wadham> I see!
<BriGuy> Callum_,sudo chmod  777 -R /folder sorry
<grawity> Wadham: If you use the Enigmail addon, you can change it in encryption options.
<cycrosism> TuckLive: Ill check that out.
<HACKER10011> if anyone needs network help
<Wadham> @grawity, I will look at my settings now.
<HACKER10011> join networkies
<Cap0ne> hacker10011
<Cap0ne> we get the message
<HACKER10011> (only for ubuntu
<cycrosism> TuckLive: bash: cd: /home/mark/.adobe: No such file or directory
<grawity> Wadham: In comparison, Evolution ONLY supports PGP/MIME (where the signature is a type of attachment).
<Cap0ne> plz stfu now k ?. ;D
<Callum_> lol BriGuy
<HACKER10011> #networkies
<BriGuy> sorry Callum_ keep flashing you instead of calwig
<tobylane> How can I find the ram voltage of a laptop please?
<Callum_> yeah its fine
<TuckLive> Is flash working for you Cycrosism?
<cycrosism> TuckLive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7762038
<Wadham> @grawity: My genuine thanks, much appreciated you have answered my question and solved my problem. One more newly learned thing for the morning!
<paul68> how do I change the screen resolution on ubuntu server 9.04 I have now 600 by 800
<Cap0ne> guyz
<grouse> @kipi: if that doesn't work can you pastebin the error from the command "sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true"
<BriGuy> calwig, sudo chmod 777 -R /path/to/someDirectory --check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Cap0ne> I'm from Fedora
<grawity> Wadham: Did you find PGP/MIME option in Thunderbird? (It's in Account Settings)
<Cap0ne> i wanna know why most of ubuntu packages are outdated.
<kipi> grouse: ok
<Cap0ne> why does it take so much time for u guyz to realease packages ?
<Cap0ne> ??
<Wadham> @grawity: I did, yes. Problem solved!
<tobylane> capone its six monthly, up to each distros cheifs, etc
<kipi> grouse: it works
<kipi> thanks very much ..
<tobylane> How can I find the ram voltage of a laptop please?
<Cap0ne> yea but ketnals are outdated
<Cap0ne> firefox is outdated
<kipi> don't know the reason of this error
<tobylane> so? wait for next release
<tobylane> and tbh ff sucks
<kipi> but i know the solution
<grawity> Cap0ne: You are welcome to use a different distribution.
<Cap0ne> toby
<Cap0ne> wat do u use ?
<kipi> great help, thanks grouse
<calwig> BriGuy: tried that and it does give them 777 access, Im just wanting to change the entire owner names, which are all to a diff user
<tobylane> opera and safari
<calwig> :)
<grawity> tobylane: If you say "X sucks", tell at least a few _valid_ reasons.
<Cap0ne> greawity: I love the user friendliness of uuntu
<tobylane> but them i paid for my os
<Cap0ne> ubuntu
<tobylane> www.firefoxmyths.com
<Cap0ne> It would be nice if ppl could get to gether and do more frequent package updates
<grouse> @kipi: great
<kipi> ^^
<kosh`> im starting to use epiphany and chromium more, im not on a netbook!
<BriGuy> calwig, sudo Chown -R user:group /folder
<grouse> that's my good deed of the day, I now should get back to work :p
<kosh`> the cloud is evil
<calwig> BriGuy: ok using chown thanks :)
<tobylane> oh and im stupid, i forgot the ./configure line to include new plugins, what is it generally
<kosh`> adam smith says 'don't go cloud!'
<cycrosism> TuckLive: I am not sure what to do at this point
<cycrosism> Could someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7762059
<calwig> BriGuy: it worked, thanks thanks thanks :)
<asfjio> hello, how can i update my package tree? i mean when i do "apt-cache search package_name" to retrieve the latest package.
<grouse> @asfjio: does "sudo apt-get update" not work?
<swathanthran> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 says canon lbp 2900 still requires propreitary driver from canon. is that so?
<swathanthran> does anyone have canon lbp 2900?
<swathanthran> is there anyone working on freeing that driver?
<sacabonos> guys! I am using aria2 and when I try to resume a file it gives me an error. Here is the log of aria2 http://pastebin.com/m4a0c2828
<sacabonos> I think the error is in line 93 when aria requests a 622,592-0/1,065,631 bytes and gets a response of 0-8,059/8,060 bytes
<paul68> how do I change the screen resolution on ubuntu server 9.04 I have now 600 by 800
<kosh`> paul68: system > preferences > display
<resno> when virtualizing windows in linux, can windows operate devices linux doesnt have drivers for?
<paul68> kosh`: I only have terminal on my server
<bret> resno, I have just recently switched from fedora to ubuntu, but I was not able to operate anything Linux could not see in a virtual environment
<resno> bret: i am asking about virtulizing windows inside of ubunut
<grouse> @Paul68: I'm not sure you can modify the base console resolution. I would suggest running some form of xserver with a terminal running in that
<grawity> VirtualBox supports both Windows and Linux, as both host and guest.
<tobylane> the program generally deals with that
<tobylane> like vmware makes all network connections come from a product called vmware
<tobylane> so no, get ndiswrapper
<bret> what are you wanting to access that linux has no drivers for?
<maxagaz> how to know the version of xorg i'm using ?
<damo22> can someone help me, i installed dbus and hal from a GIT repository and it broke my system, how do i force a reinstall the ubuntu dbus and hal?
<resno> bret: i am looking at setting up dvr, and i am not sure if it has drivers for the tuner card or video card
<kmrc> maxagaz: Xorg -version
<bret> have you looked at mythbuntu?   it's pretty easy to setup and finds most drivers....
<resno> bret: i have but, there are some features it doesnt have... ie netflix streaming
<zetheroo> when attempting to share a folder from my USB HDD on the network a message appears in relation to error 255 ... the instructions is to basically get the admin to edit smb.conf to allow this share to occur ... imo this needs to be re-thought ... or is there a samba GUI that will allow this setting to be changed?
<grawity> zetheroo: system-config-samba may help
<bret> also swat
<zetheroo> grawity: have you ever encountered this error?
<zetheroo> bret: swat? ... where you talking to me?
<bret> sorry yes zetheroo.  samba web administration tool.  You can run it locally or over any network connection to configure samba
<zetheroo> bret: ok thanks
<zetheroo> I still think this needs to change ... it doesn't help the migration to Linux to have this stuff pop-up on noobs .... I have no issues with editing smb.conf ... but I have been using Linux for 3 years ... if a person was trying Linux a out and ran into this it would really be frustrating ...
<ace> Can someone help? I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 3641wxmi laptop and I'm not getting any sound
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo, there's a thing called samba-swat
<resno> ace: this is a common issue, try first adusting the volume. if nothing plug in headphones and see if you have sound.
<richardcavell> Can anyone tell me what I can do to bind a function key so that it will kill the process hl.exe (which is running under wine)?
<zetheroo> psycho_oreos: is that what bret was talking about?
<troythetechguy> I need to move a bunch of files to a 2nd HDD, but I need to zip the files so they'll fit on HDD #2.  However, I prefer not to zip the files I'm leaving on HDD #1. Using pipes, is there a way to zip the file on the fly before it's copied to HDD#2, but leaving the original unzipped?
<ace> resno: I tried adjusting the volume already. I'll try headphones and let you know
<bret> zetheroo, I agree, however Linux has come such a long way in the past 4 or 5 years.  I can only imagine where it will be in another few
<tobylane> troy yes, output file on the second one
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo, don't know I wasn't really following the conversation.. but there's many other tools.. webmin is another
<tobylane> even guis do that
<zetheroo> bret: I agree fully with you ... it just seems like a GUI for controling something as common as ones network shares environment would have been bundled in a distro like Ubuntu ...
<ace> resno: Headphones work. Why wouldn't the speakers work?
<resno> zetheroo: bret the issue is that the majority of things inside linux require configuration of a file
<resno> ace: no idea. i have two laptops, one works the other doesnt
<bret> yeah you would think.  The best distro I have found as far as running a network server imo is Suse Enterprise server.  Has a very nice gui for everything...  Ubuntu server may have similar gui's but I have nott looked at it
<kindofabuzz> bret, server does not have a gui, no need
<ace> resno: So it just may be that I wont be able to use internal speakers?
<wht> ini
<zetheroo> resno: of course ... but these configurations can be done through a GUI ... and in the case of Ubuntu Desktop they need to be done that way ..
<wht> ih
<wht> i
<resno> ace: thats been my experince. and i have tried getting it to work and have never been able to make it
<ace> resno: Thank you
<resno> ace: np
<zetheroo> gosh I am so glad I finally am making the upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 :)
<zetheroo> Its pretty nice ..
<richardcavell> How do I bind a bash script to a function key?
<koltroll> I don't remember which ones I spoke to last night, but yea.. the memtest showed that the ram was fucked up. Only had the computer for like 3 weeks ;(
<koltroll> Anyhow, ordered new ram now.. and doubled it while I was at it.
<legend2440> ace: have you tried alsa instead of pulseaudio
<zetheroo> koltroll: what kinda computer is it? Laptop?
<koltroll> zetheroo, asus eeepc 1000he
<zetheroo> koltroll: damn .. that's harsh
<koltroll> zetheroo, yea. I reckon it SHOULD go on the warranty, but since i'm leaving the country in 6 days and really need the netbook for the trip, it's a no no going back to the store with it.
<koltroll> Since I reckon all they'll to is "since we're incompetent we'll send this to Kenya were they'll have a look at it!"
<cycrosism> TuckLive: Back
<zetheroo> koltroll: oh what? ... couldn't you just bring it in and get the RAM sorted out over the counter?
<Guest42010> How can I upgrade from 32 bit system to a 64 bit? anyone who know?
<Myrtti> Guest42010: reinstalling
<resno> when virtualizing windows, can windows use devices linux does not have working drivers for?
<Myrtti> Guest42010: you can *not* upgrade, you need to reinstall.
<koltroll> zetheroo, nah the store I bought it at is to small. That was -the only computer- they sold.
<koltroll> and the only computer they have ever been selling
<zetheroo> koltroll: ouch ... I am curious ... what kind of RAM was in there?
<koltroll> zetheroo, I'm not sure dude :/ I've tried to read the specs (since I haven't gotten the time to open the computer yet) but it just states "DDR2" more or less.
<Guest42010> Well how do I reinstall the system to be 64 bits? Because when I put in the ubuntu64 bits version it just freeze.
<koltroll> However I bought SO-Dimm 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHZ Kingston
<bret> trying to restart inetd.  running command sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart and /etc/init.d/inetd restart.  just get command not found.   How do I restart inetd?
<koltroll> since people buying it commented that it "worked great" on the same asus I have.
<zetheroo> koltroll: oh ok .. I thought you had had a glance at it ... I am just interested to know what they ship with those machines .. but yeah, you should be good with Kingston :)
<koltroll> yea I sure hope so man. I don't have time to get problems now!
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Loafers> !ot > silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> this command >> sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off   I want to execute everytime ubuntu starts
<silv3r_m00n> how to do that ?
<Djoef> Hi, I have this ext drive iomega 500GB its formatted using ntfs, so i mount it : sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/IomegaDrive
<Dr-Willis-TCL> silv3r_m00n:  could put it in the /etc/rc.local
<Djoef> it mounts correctly and i was able to copy data
 * dreimark cool that ia32lib update fixes my acroread issue
<BriGuy> anyone know how to bulk replace * with a carriage return?
<Djoef> suddenly, i cannot create folders anymore
<silv3r_m00n> Dr-Willis-TCL: what does that file contain by the way
<Djoef> "unsupported operation"
<Djoef> any ideas ?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> silv3r_m00n:  commands that get ran at the end of when the system boots up after all services start..
<Loafers> silv3r_m00n, http://tinyurl.com/m95sd8
<Loafers> silv3r_m00n, Dunno if its helpful just saw the first google result
<Master_> Q: everytime i goto root folder with "gksudo nautilus" the window crash what can i do to fix it?
<TimoKA> hi
<silv3r_m00n> Dr-Willis-TCL: shud I just copy paste this >> sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off   to rc.local or write it in some format ?
<TimoKA> i want to resize a 200gb fat partition to 180gb with gparted - how long should it take?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> silv3r_m00n:  look in the file.. it has comments..  no need for sudo for commands in that file either.
<Dr-Willis-TCL> silv3r_m00n:  commands ghave to be BEFOR the last exit(0) command,
<silv3r_m00n> fine let me try
<dolga> hello
<dolga> anyone here knows how to install ubuntu mid on hp ipaq hx4700??
<silv3r_m00n> Dr-Willis-TCL: shudnt it be like this `sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off`
<silv3r_m00n> I mean `ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off1
<silv3r_m00n> `ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off`
<Dr-Willis-TCL> silv3r_m00n:  no need for sudo. rc.local is allready running everything as root.
<silv3r_m00n> and the ``
<cordor> weird, i added pidign into the startup program, but it never auto started.
<liitu> Hello! I have a compaq laptop computer with ubuntu 9.04 on it. Today when I turned it on it failed to start the "X" server, I get to the login screen but I cant see it because of Graphics Errors
<liitu> I tried to auto fix the x-server but nothing changed
<dolga> change the kernell
<TimoKA> anyone? gparted knowledge/experience?
<Travis-42> is there a program that would help me block certain websites only during certain times of the day?
<HotShowers> i know parted but not gparted
<HotShowers> hi, when i run "#rsync -va /sync1 root@192.168.1.3:/sync1" is there a way to make it save the password so i don't have to enter it everysome, or enter the password with the username in the commandline?
<cordor> liitu: what have you done? check the /etc/X11/ see if there is old xorg.conf file.
<silv3r_m00n> Dr-Willis-TCL: ok wrote that and saved it
<dolga> anyone here knows how to install ubuntu mid on hp ipaq hx4700??
<dolga> i got a farmiliar on the bootloader
<liitu> cordor: yes I checked the xorg.conf file but there wasn't any resolution and stuff in it,, maybe there shouldn't?
<cordor> Travis-42:  how far do you want to go?
<Travis-42> cordor: nothing 100% secure, more to improve my own productivity :-)
<dolga> anyone here knows how to install ubuntu mid on hp ipaq hx4700??
<mrwes> ubuntu mid?
<rek> hasty
<rek> mojo
<rek> for arm
<dolga> mrwes : yup mid edition...
<rek> i have it on my smartq 5
<phreck> ahoy
<mrwes> dolga, ahh...mobile internet device -- new to me :)
<dolga> me too
<rek> ubuntu hasty mrwes
<rek> in the terminal console u can se mojo
<rek> an edition for arm processors
<dolga> i got i redhat on my pc
<dolga> i want an ubuntu on my pocketpc
<mrwes> ahh...I have an old Dell Axim X5 that's dead --heh
<ace> resno: You still here?
<resno> ace: yes
<ace> resno: I fixed it!!
<dolga> mrwes : probably short circuited
<resno> ace: what did you to get it to work?
<mrwes> dolga, nahh....failed upgrade bricked it
<dolga> what os does it use?
<ace> resno:  sudo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dolga> mrwes : what os does it use?
<liitu> Hello! I have a compaq laptop computer with ubuntu 9.04 on it. Today when I turned it on it failed to start the "X" server, I get to the login screen but I cant see it because of Graphics Errors
<liitu> I tried to auto fix the x-server but nothing changed
<mrwes> dolga, I can fix it by flashing it, but I need a CF card
<ace> resno: add line to bottom and save... options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire
<ace> resno: restart and you should have sound!!
<dolga> mrwes : i have one
<resno> ace: my laptop is not an acer, but ill give it a try
<dolga> mrwes : doing a farmiliar bootloader
<ace> resno: Ok.. good luck!
<liitu> is there an failsafe x.config that I could use now that my regular X fails?
<netbook2009> i am running unr LIVE on my netbook  for the 1st time ever. to test my internet connection, as root i executed iwconfig ra0 myessid key s:myapskey mode manged and the proceeded to  execute dhclient ra0 which just did not not do anything at all. since i  coud not get my propt back, i killed  the process (kill -9) but ps says that dhclient is still running. what gives?
<dolga> but doesnt do much linux on it
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dolga> i was thinking that maybe i got better with ubuntu mid
<noname> lol
<ShapeShifter499> so anyways I have a 1gig of ram installed on my acer aspire one(512mb soldered on the board and one hooked up) and I wanted to upgrade it to 1.5gigs net said I could and that didn't work(gave me graphical issues) so I went and put back the old stick and I'm STILL having graphical issues can anyone help?
<ShapeShifter499> *NOTE I had to open it up to get to ram*
<phreck> how do you set a device to 802.11 B instead of G with iwconfig? or is there a better tool to use?
<mf_> Anyone know if a good gnu screen equivalent for x windows exists? I've googled and found xmove and freenx, but they are not in the repositories.
<Third3ye> Eyyy, folks
<Third3ye> I've been trying to install (k)ubuntu now for a couple of days
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone using Avidemux 2.4.1 ? I am planning to convert a .mkv to avi but I got error on audio decoder.No audio decoder found for this file
<ubuntunewbie> Save (A+V) will generate bad AVI. Save audio will work.
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<cordor> Travis-42:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4476
<Third3ye> Seems I can't get X to start properly. Once everything has inited and the only thing left is X the computer freezes and there screen is blank
<Third3ye> This is vanilla livecd
<Third3ye> I want to install using the livecd to avoid having to use the "alternative"
<Travis-42> hmm, I didn't think of a firefox addon. thanks cordor
<suigeneris> does anybody know why touchpad is enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<tobylane> and anyone know how to remove drm from an mp4 please?
<phreck> how do you set a device to 802.11 B instead of G with iwconfig? or is there a better tool to use?
<richardcavell> tobylane: play it on one device and record it on another
<om26er> how to change totem fast forward interval and add cropping video playback option
<tobylane> its iplayer/kontiki drm
<Dr-Willis-TCL> ubuntunewbie:  i use 'winff' to convert mkv to other formats normally
<om26er> how to change totem fast forward interval
<r3l1c> where are the desktop settings stored on a livecd.
<r3l1c> /usr/local?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> r3l1c:  they would be in the live cd users home directory most likely
<r3l1c> Dr-Willis-TCL:  the live cd users directory is create on boot up... Created from where?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> r3l1c:  perhaps from /etc/skel
<r3l1c> its empty
<r3l1c> I check there first
<r3l1c> :)
<Dr-Willis-TCL> r3l1c:  thats a 'skeleton' template directory for all newly made users no a normal system.
<pilkanozna> hi can any1 help me with adding server name to this weird irc? pl0x in new
<Dr-Willis-TCL> r3l1c:  its possible its using some gnome defaults then. What setting are you looking for exactly?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> pilkanozna:  what irc client are you using? whats 'weird' about it?
<r3l1c> Desktop background. I did find backgrounds (the folder) but no files that link to it...
<pilkanozna> well
<pilkanozna> irc xchat-gnome
<cordor> liitu: was it working before? do you remember what have you done causing that problem? else you can always write your own xorg.
<rek> what video card can i buy for linux?
<pilkanozna> i'm new here i mean in ubuntu etc.
<pilkanozna> well any1 can help me on private?
<darkhamm> how can i create a desktop launcher or a custom launcher bar in kde?
<Dr-Willis-TCL> pilkanozna:  it may be a good idea to read some basic irc docs for your irc client. Most have some sort of server settings in the menus.  I perfer 'xchat' to xchat-gnome
<bazhang> pilkanozna, ask here
<ubuntunewbie> Dr-Willis-TC :I am using 8.04 hardy
<pilkanozna> i had this gnome with new ubuntu, but ill find normal xchat, thanks
<r3l1c> Dr-Willis-TCL:  Maybe I just need to cp a file with the same name as the background. It just sounds to simple. thanks
<pilkanozna> ill come back here if i still got problem
<pilkanozna> thanks :)
<liitu> cordor: hmm not really sure but I remeber that I installed some software for ATI Graphics Card
<ubuntunewbie> Dr-Willis-TC : it doesn't accept hardy
<claudio_> buongiorno a tutti
<bazhang> !it | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pilkanozna> okay downloaded, now installing
<Paddy_NI> hey bazhang
<claudio__> come faccio ad andare su ubuntu.it?
<pilkanozna> what was command for installing? apt-get install <file> ???
<pilkanozna> doesn't work for me :/
<pilkanozna> i dunno why
<liitu> but guys isnt there a way to get a failsafe ubuntu start?
<liitu> for the actual xserver
<djisamsoe> pilkanozna: use it with sudo command
<quizme> what's the file that starts a service after reboot?
<pilkanozna> do i got this sudo at my ubuntu?
<pilkanozna> or i have to instal?
<pilkanozna> l
<pilkanozna> i got ubuntu since 3 days lolz
<bryan> ace: where did you find what to add to make it work?
<tobylane> pilkanozna, use synaptic
<djisamsoe> pilkanozna: i mean: sudo apt-get install <package>
<pilkanozna> oh okay :) ill try
<pilkanozna> sorry
<pilkanozna> forgot
<pilkanozna> lolz thanks
<djisamsoe> pilkanozna: ok np :)
<pilkanozna> okay thanks v much, installing :)
<pilkanozna> i need to save some of commands lol
<djisamsoe> pilkanozna: :) check ~/.bash_history
<Rods_Tiger> I'd like to dedicate an old computer to being a digital photo frame. Is there any such dedicated software in ubuntu for this task?
<pilkanozna> djisamsoe: what is that?
<manish> Hi Everyone
<Dr-Willis-TCL> many photo apps can do slideshows.. or write your own script. perhaps..
<cannonball> Good morning, I need a little help understanding something regarding the sequence of services starting at bootup.  I'm a long time Mdk/RH/CentOS user, so the way things work on Ubuntu are foreign to me.
<ace> bryan: I googled it and found it on this site.... http://smurfonspreadsheets.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/acer-aspire-one-ubuntu-9-04-sound-hell/
<djisamsoe> pilkanozna: check the file ~/.bash_history to see the history of your terminal commands
<Dr-Willis-TCL> cannonball:  you may want to check the docs for 'upstart' its the ubuntu sysv replacement.
<suigeneris> does anybody know why touchpad is enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<manish> Can anyone help regarding Cups Server
<emcpn> #ubuntu-gr
<manish> Can anyone help me regarding cups ?
<Halitech> !ask | manish
<ubottu> manish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cannonball> My home directory is an nfs mount, my user is local.  When the machine boots up, I get the gui login screen.  I can login, but then it complains about not being able to find things.  The reason is because it has not mounted the nfs /home yet.  I kill X, switch over to tty1, login there, and part of the login process it starts nfs-common and at that point mounts /home.
<cannonball> I'll google for documents that Dr-Willis-TCL mentioned.  Is there an relatively straightforward way to move nfs forward in the boot process so that it occurs before xdm initializes?
<ace> bryan: did you have the same problem?
<manish> ubottu: I have install a local printer HP 5100 (the package installed through synaptic package manager) after that I had switched off the printer as i din't needed but, when I started it again the printer is not installed so, where it may gone ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bryan> ace: same problem, its not quite working. the sound didnt work on the previous linux version
<bryan> ace: soluttion not working yet...
<Dr_Willis> cannonball:  the s##service name. the ## is the order they start.. the #'s mean somthing. but i forget what..   xdm/gdm is normally one of  last service anyway. OR you could disable gdm/xdm/kdm and just launch it from rc.local - perhaps put a 10 sec 'sleep' befor you launch xdm
<ace> bryan: did you restart?
<bryan> ace: sure did.
<manish> I have install a local printer HP 5100 (the package installed through synaptic package manager) after that I had switched off the printer as i din't needed but, when I started it again the printer is not installed so, where it may gone ? How to check installed printers ?
<Dr_Willis> manish:  theres a menu item to configure printers  system -> admin -> printers (i think)
<ace> bryan: did you go into sound control and click on preferences? Make sure your "front" volume is all the way up
<Dr_Willis> manish:  most of my printers all auto-configure if i plug them in.. perhaps  Unplyg/plug it back in.
<bryan> ace: ill check...
<r3l1c> Dr_Willis:  Just replacing the image seems to work .. Just so you know.. thanks
<r3l1c> again
<Dr_Willis> r3l1c:  i dont even rember what the original problem was.. :)
<manish> Dr_Willis: It want show me installed printers (I had installed 1 local & two network printers)
<r3l1c> how to replace the background on a live cd
<Dr_Willis> manish:  check the printer config menu item. or the cups web interface.
<Dr_Willis> r3l1c:  all i rember is you asking where settings came from. :) i never saw the original problem. heh..
<netbook2009> i am running unr LIVE on my netbook  for the 1st time ever and now whenever i open a terminal and execute  sudo -i     the prompt just blinks and can not become root  , what gives?
<manish> r3l1c: you can search the file name displaying as desktop background change it & give another graphics the same name
<r3l1c> yeah but I am really looking for .xml files with all the settings. originally that is
<Matr|X> hi all , i installed winxp after ubuntu my bootloader gone then i live cd with ubuntu cd i re install the grub now i log to the grub menu it have win xp but i cant log into winxp
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, is this a good forum for asking a fax (ie, efax-gtk) question?
<Matr|X> buntu is ok win xp is no
<Matr|X> eny body here
<ziroday> Matr|X: over 1300 people are here
<Matr|X> lo0ol
<r3l1c> restore grub after windows xp installation
<bryan> i have a laptop that i can hear sound when headphones, but never through the speakers
<r3l1c> there is an ask for that.. can't remember tho
<Matr|X> :$
<Matr|X> i do fdisk -l
<manish> Matr|X: U install wubi what all u did ?
<ziroday> !grub | r3l1c first link
<ubottu> r3l1c first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r3l1c> yeah there it is
<r3l1c> :D
<Matr|X> my problem was the xp clear the grub then i nrensal the grub now i can ubuntu but xp no
<EEMPHASISS> bryan, a headphone socket has a built-in switch to transfer signal to headphones when inserted, but routed back to speakers when unplugged.  It may just be a faulty headphone socket.
<bryan> EEMPHASISS: i have not had any issues with windows
<Matr|X> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Matr|X> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<Matr|X> # ones.
<Matr|X> title		Other operating systems:
<Matr|X> root
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<maxagaz> why there's no libuclibc-dev in jaunty ?
<Myrtti> Matr|X: don't do that :-(
<Matr|X> sorry
<bryan> EEMPHASISS: on a previous version of linux, i was able to get sound...
<Matr|X> this was my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EEMPHASISS> bryan, I have a similar fault on my desktop speakers: sometimes the left-hand channel doesn't "come back" when removing the headphones, so I have to jiggle the headphone plug when removing it.
<legend2440> bryan: what make model laptop?
<bazhang> Matr|X, paste.ubuntu.com please
<bryan> legend2440: compaq presario 2700
<EEMPHASISS> anyone here had experience with efax-gtk? for sending faxes via an old dial-up modem?
<Matr|X> eny help
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: do you have the modem up and running?
<zvacet> Matr|X: ssudo fsdisk -l and paste output here
<Myrtti> zvacet, Matr|X: pastebin preferably
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone using Avidemux 2.4.1 ? I am planning to convert a .mkv to avi but I got error on audio decoder.No audio decoder found for this file
<ubuntunewbie> Save (A+V) will generate bad AVI. Save audio will work.
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<frankS2> is pulseaudio working properly yet?
<zvacet> Matr|X: sudo not ssudo
<frankS2> or shall i stall installing ubuntu
<ace> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 side by side with Vista on an HP laptop... When I get to the partition manager it does not give me the option for to install side by side.. It only has the "Use entire disk" option
<Matr|X> yes
<zvacet> Myrtti: of cource I forgot to tell
<ace> Any suggestions?
<Matr|X> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Matr|X> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<Matr|X> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Matr|X> Disk identifier: 0xd875d875
<Matr|X>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> /dev/sda1   *           1        2040    16386268+   b  W95 FAT32
<bazhang> Matr|X, paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<EEMPHASISS> th0r: yes: it's answering the efax - I've got a dialog that I don't want to bog the forum down with.  The isssue is that the efax doesn't wait for dial-tone before it starts dialling, so the call never completes
<Myrtti> zvacet: so I see....
<ichat> is there a way to make samba (or somthing like samba) -    user systemusers or other centralized  usermanagement.  -
<ichat> (use)
<Master_> how do i configure my sys to run as it did when i installed it?
<nibbler> ichat: there is, you can hook up almost anything with ldap, active dircetory or whatever...
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: there is a code for that...where you put in the number, put a comma ahead of the number. If I remember correctly (very old knowledge) each comma you add will delay two seconds.
<liitu> Hello! I have a compaq laptop computer with ubuntu 9.04 on it. Today when I turned it on it failed to start the "X" server, I get to the login screen but I cant see it because of Graphics Errors
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: there is also, I think, a prefix that will make it wait for a dialtone. Let me see if I can locate some  info...standby
<nibbler> EEMPHASISS: "w" is "wait for dialtone iirc
<bryan> i have a laptop that i can hear sound when headphones, but never through the speakers.
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250806/
<ichat> nibbler,  do you know of a simple guide how to set sutch up?
<emanux> is there a nautilus-mercutial-extension?
<ace> bryan: what kind of laptop is it?
<emanux> *mercurial
<EEMPHASISS> th0r, tried that see here -> "efax-0.9a: 22:15:11 dialing T,,,,3217 8955" but it never "picks up" the handset before dialling, regardless of delay.
<bryan> compaq presario 2700
<bryan> ace: compaq presario 2700
<ace_suares1> hi all
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250806/
<Matr|X> eny help :D
<ace_suares1> Since a week or so my copy/past with the third mouse button doesnt work anymore. How come? How to restore that function ?
<Wast3d2009> Hello guys...
<Wast3d2009> I have a question
<Wast3d2009> i use Ubuntu LTS 9-04
<bryan> Wast3d2009: ask!
<Wast3d2009> And now i need Cmake 2.6
<bryan> ask | Wast3d2009:
<zvacet> Matr|X :http://paste.ubuntu.com/250807/
<ace_suares1> Matr|X: what problem? I just logged in.
<bryan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wast3d2009> How can i do it?
<Master_> how do i configure my sys to run as it did when i installed it using ubuntu-9,04?
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: do you initialize the modem correctly? It has to be taken off 'receive' and put on 'send', there is an AT command for that if I remember correctly
<xangua> Wast3d2009: there is no ubuntu-LTS-9.04
<EEMPHASISS> th0r, nibbler ("nibbler's so cute") will try that ("w").
<Wast3d2009> i mean 8.04 Sry
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: now you have me thinking...I installed efax and such but never tried it.
<Wast3d2009> I have Ubuntu 8.04 with Cmake 2.4.3 but i need Cmake 2.6
<roflparrot> what is a good java debugger?
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, jaunty has cmake 2.6.2
<Wast3d2009> How do i install it...
<Wast3d2009> On my Server...
<Wast3d2009> i need it on my server
<xangua> Wast3d2009: if you need a recent program use a recent distribution, you could search in launchpad and see if there is a repository for hardy
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, you would need to upgrade
<EEMPHASISS> th0r, just used the default strings out of the repository 'box'.  Init params are "Z &FE&D2S7=120 &C0 M1L0"
<Wast3d2009> currently i got 2.4.3 and i need 2.6
<Wast3d2009> i need cmake...
<Wast3d2009> not any other
<Matr|X> eny help plz
<nexsja> 'ello. I've just bought a new Linksys WRT54GL router, it said 'Linux inside' i figure i can connect to it and play with it a bit? Can i do that? :>
<liitu> I really need some help with this! I have a compaq 6715s laptop with ATI x1250 Graphics Card, and today when i turned the computer on, when i'm about to login the screen just gets blurry and I cant see or do anything
<ace> bryan: try this ---------->     http://paste.ubuntu.com/250810/
<BCM43> how can I make my live usb save my changes?
<Myrtti> nexsja: I guess you could, however it doesn't come with Ubuntu inside so it's outside the scope of this channel
<Loafers> BCM43, pendrivelinux.com
<bazhang> BCM43, write a usb persistent one
<bryan> ace: thanks ill give it a spin
<bazhang> !usb > BCM43
<ubottu> BCM43, please see my private message
<EEMPHASISS> th0r, nibbler: BTW, modem responds to efax as "V2.200-V90_2M_DLSROCKWELLAC/K56 in class 2"
<zvacet> Matr|X : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then make changes I posted you in pastebin
<nexsja> Myrtti, I understand that it doesnt come with ubuntu, just figure that somebody might know here... :>
<ace> bryan: Ok, let me know
<roflparrot> you should be able to program a router
<BCM43> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> zvacet, gksudo gedit
<lvlefisto> i want to capture audio and video using xvidcap, but it says this binary doesn't support audio capture
<zvacet> bazhang: O.K. sorry
<Matr|X> ok brb reboot
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: the command I was thinking of is A2=x where x is the number of the ring to answer on....also look at &D...the DTR line. You don't usually need DTR.
<Loafers> After suspending my computer, Ubuntu sometimes displays a blank black screen and hangs indefinitely.  Is this a fix to this bug?
<ace> bazhang: maybe you can help me with this... I'm trying to load Ubuntu 9.04 on an HP laptop that has Vista. I'm trying to install side by side but when it comes to the partition manager it doesn't give the option. It only has use entire disk, this will delete Vista partition.. Is there any other way to make it run side by side?
<Wast3d2009> Okay guys...
<Wast3d2009> i remember i edited any file
<diddy> Is there some geo ip filtering capability in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Wast3d2009> last night
<Wast3d2009> and than he downloaded the update to cmake 2.6
<Loafers> !line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<Loafers> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matr|X> the same problem :(
<Wast3d2009> th0r im back i need your help :P you helped me that great last night ^^
<laeeqashahid> My main Menu responds very slow... everything other is fine.. its been 2 weeks im bearing.. plz help help help
<th0r> Wast3d2009: what can I do for you?
<Matr|X> the same problem
<laeeqashahid> My main Menu responds very slow... everything other is fine.. its been 2 weeks im bearing.. plz help help help
<liitu> I really need some help with this! I have a compaq 6715s laptop with ATI x1250 Graphics Card, and today when i turned the computer on, when i'm about to login the screen just gets blurry and I cant see or do anything
<Matr|X> when i press Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Matr|X> is back me to the grub menu
<Wast3d2009> th0r i run Ubuntu 8.04 LTS with Cmake 2.4.3
<EEMPHASISS> th0r, haven't tried receiving yet. Still trying to send my first fax. Also, efax doco suggests not using HW handshaking="unreliable", to use SW instead (was it XON/XOFF or DC1/3, can't recall at the moment).
<Wast3d2009> th0r but i need Cmake 2.6 +
<Wast3d2009> is there any way to update it th0r?
<cwraig> hi all how can i change the shortcut to change to vt8 (rather than press ctrl+alt+F8 i want to press the "media" button on my remote)
<th0r> EEMPHASISS: right...turn off the hw and use Xon/Xoff
<Matr|X> the disk of the windows have another namelike $ and mounted
<Matr|X> file:///media/%04
<laeeqashahid> hheeeeeeeeeeelllppppppppppppppppppp plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<laeeqashahid> My main Menu responds very slow... everything other is fine.. its been 2 weeks im bearing.. plz help help help
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm ace this seems to have some info
<Matr|X> eny help plz
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250806/
<th0r> Wast3d2009: 2.6 is in the jaunty repo, which means you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com. But since you are runniing hardy I would probably opt for compiling my own from source instead. But if you haven't done that before, you might want to try the package first
<myname_> is there a way to see the installed packages with the live cd?
<Matr|X> i did this solution http://paste.ubuntu.com/250807/
<laeeqashahid> My main Menu responds very slow... everything other is fine.. its been 2 weeks im bearing.. plz help help help
<Master_> how do i configure my sys to run as it did when i installed it? using ubuntu-9,04.
<Guest52955> What the hell!
<atiuser> goodday, im having issues with the properary ati drivers/. when i install them and reboot it shows a glichted gdm and im not able to do anything
<Wast3d2009> th0r last night someone helped me out i edited any file and did an update and that updated my cmake to 2.6
<Guest52955> I just installed jaunty!
<Wast3d2009> th0r it worked great
<bazhang> laeeqashahid, dont repeat so quickly, give many more details, and please omit the help please
<Guest52955> There is no sidebar on the right of users/ops on xchat
<YuseiDarkUmbreon> :D
<bellosguardo> hi
<leaf-sheep> myname_: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/Desktop/Packages.txt
<Wast3d2009> th0r i was able todo the update than and cmake was on 2.6 Beta 2
<bellosguardo> i get 404 not found when trying to update my feisty
<bellosguardo> why?
<richardcavell> xKintaro: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<xKintaro> Seriously, why has xchat been defiled, how do I get it back to normal?
<xKintaro> xchat-gnome
<bazhang> bellosguardo, it is end of life and no longer supported
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  ive see where xcaht has that 'resized' and its there just moved to the right so small you dont see it.
<richardcavell> well that's not xchat
<th0r> Wast3d2009: then what is the issue? You have 2.6 right?
<ace> bazhang: Thank you!
<Myrtti> xKintaro: cause it's xchat-gnome, not xchat
<Wast3d2009> th0r no i have 2.4.3 and i want 2.6+
<bazhang> xKintaro, install the proper xchat
<bellosguardo> bazhang: ok, but how do i upgrade, using the Update Manager and clicking on Upgrade says "Could not find the release notes"
<Wast3d2009> th0r i have 8.04 LTS and cmake 2.4.2 but updating isnt working
<xKintaro> well then I guess I will have to do that
<th0r> Wast3d2009: you said you got 2.6 last night...where did you get it from?
<xKintaro> xchat-gnome devs need a cyanide sandwich
<bazhang> bellosguardo, do you have a separate home partition?
<kajamd>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 Helo everybody, this is a new game,come and check
<bellosguardo> bazhang: no
<Matr|X> 
<bazhang> xKintaro, that is not appropriate here
<Matr|X> my windows partation take look like this <Matr|X> 
<zvacet> Wast3d2009: can you install new version http://www.cmake.org/cmake/resources/software.html
<Myrtti> Matr|X: patience
<bryan> what command do i run to install a deb?
<Matr|X> \004
<laeeqashahid> ok.. im using ubuntu 9.04 netboook remix on hp mnin 2133.. n facing slow menu issue.. all other applications once opened rum smoothly.. only its main menu which behaves slow all the time
<Wast3d2009> th0r i edited any file which allowed me to update
<Matr|X> wht command to mount the windows partation
<th0r> Wast3d2009: if you updated, then why is it back to 2.4 now? are you on another machine?
<bazhang> laeeqashahid, how much ram, what startup services do you have running
<YuseiDarkUmbreon> I'm surprised I got let in today, I thought that once banned, always banned, even if ... unless you set the ban on Java!*@*
<Matr|X> but the windows partation take name like ?004
<YuseiDarkUmbreon> I'm using mIRC now.
<laeeqashahid> 2 GB ram.. no xtra start up service
<Wast3d2009> th0r Yes im on an other maschine now
<kajamd>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 Helo everybody, this is a new game,come and check
<kajamd>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 Helo everybody, this is a new game,come and check
<FloodBot3> kajamd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeeqashahid> main menu responds slow no but all the timet only at start
<th0r> Wast3d2009: ok...you can download the deb from here.....http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/cmake
<laeeqashahid> sorry
<th0r> Wast3d2009: and I think all you need to do to add it to synaptic is add backports repo.
<laeeqashahid> menu responds slow all the time.. not only at startup
<Wast3d2009> th0r what lol... im an ubuntu nerd ^^
<Matr|X> 1128289 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2009-08-10 15:40 .
<Matr|X>       2 drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2009-08-08 19:30 ..
<Matr|X>       1 drwx------ 13 neo  root 8192 1969-12-31 19:00 ?
<Matr|X> 1128290 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2009-07-14 13:47 cdrom -> cdrom0
<Matr|X> 1128291 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2009-07-14 13:47 cdrom0
<Matr|X> 1128329 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  107 2009-08-10 15:40 .hal-mtab
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bellosguardo> bazhang: ?
<Dr_Willis> laeeqashahid:  try a diffrent user.. see if it affets all users or just that one.
<th0r> Wast3d2009: give me a sec to find the info
<bazhang> !upgrade | bellosguardo read this
<ubottu> bellosguardo read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<laeeqashahid> i installed on my desktop.. the same version.. i saw same problem dare
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250814/
<Matr|X> look on media dir
<xiphos> anyone running fragrouter in jaunty?
<legend2440> laeeqashahid: is it gnome?
<Matr|X> u will see strange folder name
<laeeqashahid> desktop also have 2 gb ram
<ubuntunewbie2> hi anyone using Avidemux 2.4.1 ? I am planning to convert a .mkv to avi but I got error on audio decoder.No audio decoder found for this file
<ubuntunewbie2> Save (A+V) will generate bad AVI. Save audio will work.
<ubuntunewbie2> thank you
<EEMPHASISS> laeeqashahid: you may have one of your menu items on a slow link/device/non-existent, so has to time-out every time.  Go through each menu item, and check the command and the *icon* too.
<Matr|X> this is the windows partations
<zvacet> Wast3d2009 : add this repo deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse and then try to install
<bazhang> bellosguardo, at this point backing up home and installing supported version would be best option
<bellosguardo> bazhang: it's not 403 forbidden. rather 404 not found.
<Matr|X> root@Box:/media# dir
<Matr|X> \004  cdrom  cdrom0
<Matr|X> root@Box:/media# dir
<Matr|X> \004  cdrom  cdrom0
<Matr|X> root@Box:/media# ls -ali
<Matr|X> total 24
<Matr|X> 1128289 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2009-08-10 15:40 .
<Matr|X>       2 drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2009-08-08 19:30 ..
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:   depends on the audio codec the thing is using. You may need some extra libs..  run the acidemux command from a termianal look for any error messagtes that may give a clue. and/or try 'winff'
<edellion> Всем привет, поприветствуйте меня, новичка)))
<laeeqashahid> sorry.. im new to linux.. just shifted myself from vista to ubuntu
<Matr|X> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<laeeqashahid> soo not really having a gud knowledge
<legend2440> laeeqashahid: is it gnome?
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: audio format
<ubuntunewbie2> Format
<ubuntunewbie2> MP4A
<erUSUL> !paste | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<laeeqashahid> wht is meant by gnome??
<th0r> Wast3d2009: here is a link for instructions on adding backports....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  i tend to use 'winff' more and more these days.. and avidumux less and less..
<edellion> Is anyone speak russian?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: it is the backports repos that you need to add....about 3/4 of the way down the page
<DJones> !ru | edellion
<rski> !ru
<ubottu> edellion: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<legend2440> laeeqashahid: on top panel does it say  Applications Places System?
<earthen> I've deleted items on my Garmin GPS and now they ubuntu just created a .trash folder  and moved the files there, and when I click on empty trash these files are not removed. how do i remove them. if i try and delete them from the folder they just reappear
<EEMPHASISS> laeeqashahid: also, start up your System / Administration / System Monitor & check CPU usage.  If CPU usage stays low, then something is just waiting to timeout.  Can anyone help laeeqashahid, if CPU goes high displaying a menu?
<Dr_Willis> Matr|X:  try the 'ls' command, not 'dir'
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: I had install winff but I can't find any avi format converting
<Matr|X> ok
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250815/
<jrib> earthen: I would just use « rm » in a terminal
<Matr|X> with ls -ali command
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  i convert stuff to/from avi with it all the time.  avi is just a container.. it depends onwhat codecs you want to use for the most part.
<NickUK`> Hello, i am having a few issues with AdHoc network sending packets
<NickUK`> or the other system not recieving packets
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250806/
<Matr|X> this is the fdisk -l command with /boot/grub/menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/250806/
<earthen> jrib, thats an idea but my god there has to be an easer way to delete files that using the command line
<erUSUL> Matr|X: you want to remove the weird directory ?
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: I dont understand what do you mean . Using avidemux , it can't decode MP4A audio.Which winff doesn't even show anything at all
<Matr|X> nop
<Matr|X> i nwant to change the name
<Matr|X> to disk
<kindofabuzz> once ubuntu live is installed to a usb stick using unetbootin and then booted up, do i just keep using it as a live usb or should i actually install it on the usb stick?
<edellion> ok, so is it help-chat?
<Master_> anyone free to help
<bazhang> edellion, correct
<phreck> yup
<phreck> ask your questions
<Matr|X> when grub boot ,, he cant see the winxp parttions caz its strange name :$
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, you can make it persistent
<myname_> kindofabuzz, i would use it as a live stick
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  its possible you need some extra libs like 'libfaad' for the mp4a,    ive had to track down some extra libs befor for some videos i converted.
<earthen> kindofabuzz, you don't want to really install to a USB stick it would kill you usb stick pretty fast
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  unetbootin works as a live 'cd' on a stick
<Master_> phreck: how do i restart my settings to default?
<kindofabuzz> earthen, basicaly because as live it runs from ram and persistent it would r/w all the time?
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:   the ubuntu tools can install to stick and have a persistant home/save file also.
<bazhang> Master_, a system restore?
<Master_> yep
<phreck> Master_:What settings
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: I had libfaad installed too
<Matr|X> Dr_Willis
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: I think I had install almost all of the code
<Matr|X> plz help
<earthen> kindofabuzz, well usb is flash ram witch has only a limited amout of writes you can do to it, when ubuntu is there as a live os it does no writes to it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  could be some other libs. I dont  have all the codecs/libs memorized.
<Master_> i installed a theme didnt know how to change it bk to my other theme so i unintalled it and know my sys slowly crashing.
<kindofabuzz> earthen,  gotcha
<Matr|X> eny help
<edellion> is anybody has a problem with gNeur?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  perhaps theck the forums for the avidmux tool. searcing for that codec.   ages ago i had to recompile memcoder, or somthing  because the default dident have support for all the audio formats.
<earthen> kindofabuzz, but if you were to do a actual install ubuntu would be using it a cash ram a so on. it would reduce the life od your USB stick allot
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html Master_
<jthing> arthen: depends on the flash ram. CRAY is now offering as a alternative internal soreage option
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: I just use ubuntu a month ago , knowing nothing about compiling
<Matr|X> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: :-(
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250815/
<bazhang> !helpme | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bellosguardo> I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu from feisty, whihc apparenlty is not supported anymore, what should I do?
<edellion> what cind of help do you need?
<Matr|X> bazhang
<ziroday> !upgrade | bellosguardo follow the instructions
<ubottu> bellosguardo follow the instructions: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Matr|X> no body can help then
<earthen> Matr|X, try maybe to reinstall the package
<bazhang> Matr|X, be patient and stop saying help me repeatedly
<Matr|X> look the name of the windows partation file:///media/%04
<Matr|X> eny help to change it to diskl
<Matr|X> disk
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie2:  it could be the support programs (mencoder/ffmpeg) may not have support for that format, I use the ones from medibuntu repos if possible. could be support libs missing. I do know I convert mkv to other formats here all the time.    You will just have to do some research.
<earthen> Matr|X, I have the same problem if you find out let me know
<aurilliance> <not a question> WOW! Congrats ubuntu devs, the printer driver handling in ubuntu just blew me away, plug in a printer, <15 seconds later, correct drivers and printing happily.
<ubuntunewbie2> Dr_Willis: can't find anything about mp3a at http://avidemux.org/admForum/index.php
<kindofabuzz> earthen, so as a "live usb", can i actually install stuff and will it be saved?
<Master_> ok i opend up sbackup but it crashed emmidiatly
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  IF you do a setup with a peristant save/home - it can work.. but unetbootin does NOT set that up.
<aurilliance> q: what's the name of the site where you can read laptop tests with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  the directions at pendrivelinux, and the make usb-disk  in the ubuntu menus can do that.
<earthen> kindofabuzz, yes I think it does save and do updates and stuff
<kindofabuzz> Dr_Willis, so without persistant i can't install anything right?
<leaf-sheep> aurilliance: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<j2k> Master_: Try http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<aurilliance> leaf-sheep: ty
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  you can install. it wont save the stuff once you reboot.
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  ya could save the debs to the flash drive if you wanted I guess. :)
<kindofabuzz> Dr_Willis, hmm, kinda pointless
<kindofabuzz> Dr_Willis, yeah
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  not really.. depends on your needs.
<earthen> kindofabuzz, Dr_Willis, I know it save your keyring password I'm not sure about other things
<TripH> Fuckyeah i love linux.
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  making the persistant 'save' file with the tools can take a much  longer time then  the whole install. :)
<TripH> how do i use it?
<bazhang> TripH, watch the language
<TripH> >.> <.<
<TripH> Yessir sorry sir
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  i had to tweak the persistt type install also to get it to properly use the nvidia drivers.
<TripH> :D
<pavel_z> hi. how i can force clean ext3 "error mark" in  superblock ? tune2fs -l show me Filesystem state: not clean with errors
<laeeqashahid> My CPU usage stays at 100% all the time.. if i do a little it reduces.. but when i do nothing it goes 100%
<LookingFriend> virus!!!
<Dr_Willis> swineflue ?
 * Dr_Willis coughs and goes to sleep.
<laeeqashahid> sorry.. but its above 70% all the time.. the CPU usage
<bazhang> laeeqashahid, open a terminal and type top and see what is using up your processes
<LookingFriend> something is running
<legend2440> laeeqashahid: in terminal type  top  se what is running at 100%
<LookingFriend> see TOP
<indus> laeeqashahid: is this when firefox is open?
<LookingFriend> ya... CTRL P to list the highest CPU usage
<indus> laeeqashahid: are you running any software in the background?
<jthing> laeeqashahid: do a top from the command line and see what is using the time. It is probaly lost a backround processess made nice. Like the one used to collect filenames for locate.
<LookingFriend> are u using cron ?
<LookingFriend> are u using looping cron ?
<disappearedng> Hey I plug in my ipod and it no longer automounts, which daemon should I restart?
<g0d> a big bravo to the Ubuntu team... Jaunty ROCKS!
<gribouille> hi
<LookingFriend> kill microsoft@@!!
<gribouille> how can I start kde on a machine that has a screen, but no keyboard an no mouse ?
<bazhang> LookingFriend, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LookingFriend> bazhang... YES SIR!!!
<jthing> gribouille: more important how can uou use it?
<laeeqashahid> root take more den 30% of cpu usage
<disappearedng> which daemon is responsible for automounting?
<richardcavell> gribouille: what a strange setup
<Wast3d2009> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gribouille> jthing, with x2x
<Wast3d2009> How do i install nano eidiot?
<Wast3d2009> nano editor?
<richardcavell> Wast3d2009: it's already installed
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, its installed
<ootput> hello. i'm using movie player for files. watching a movie, though, monitor turns off (power saving?) but I can't disable it
<avin> adobe flash is working in firefox but in opera9.64 no flash content is getting played. any suggestions. thanks.
<ootput> I watch movies at full-screen
<Wast3d2009> Its not
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, is this ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> !opera | avin
<ubottu> avin: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<leaf-sheep> avin: You want to google. I remember copying a flash file from .mozilla to .opera to make this work.
<indus> bazhang: hello
<bazhang> indus, hi
<richardcavell> indus, bazhang: take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<indus> richardcavell: hello you too
<jthing> avin: opera is also full of bugs on ubuntu. can't read mail, reading news sometimes aborts the program, and some wesites too
<jthing> shame really
<ubuntunewbie2> hi anyone using Avidemux 2.4.1 ? I am planning to convert a .mkv to avi but I got error on audio decoder.No audio decoder found for this file.The audio code is mp4a
<xangua>  avin: flash works in opera 10 beta, is better :D
<Wast3d2009> ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<damo22> is there any way to change the boot sequence of gdm to start after hal and dbus?
<indus> Wast3d2009: what is the problem you having?
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, its installed in Hardy as well.
<Wast3d2009> I cant use the command nano
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, what is the command you are using
<Wast3d2009> he said unknown command
<Wast3d2009> nana <filename>
<indus> hi all, iam very close to buying 4850,can anyone certify whether ati drivers as as good as nvidia on linux
<Wast3d2009> nano*
<legend2440> Wast3d2009: in terminal type   which nano     any results
<phreck> 9.04 ati drivers dont work
<bazhang> Wast3d2009, the exact command
<ziroday> phreck: what card?
<bazhang> indus, is it radeon hd? if not then no
<ziroday> phreck: and what is not working?
<damo22> phreck: i just compiled xserver and xf86-video-ati from git sources on ubuntu 8.04.... works a DREAM
<Wast3d2009> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<indus> bazhang: radeon hd? i mean the proprietary driver, it works good?
<Wast3d2009> Thats what i write...
<Wast3d2009> And he says unknown command
<cwraig> does anyone know how i can find the keyboard scancode for ctrl+alt+F9 i have been using "evtest /dev/input/event5" but when i use ctrlaltf9 it changes to tty9 and the key doesnt show up
<indus> Wast3d2009: hmm can we get a screenshot of that terminal window
<bastidrazor> i have this ATI card -  RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] and the radeon driver works for all things..  3d, openGL, composite.. compiz works too
<bastidrazor> 9.04 ubuntu
<indus> bastidrazor: inst the proprietary driver the best performer?
<phreck> really?
<phreck> wont work out of the box with my 3450 mobile chipset
<ziroday> phreck: have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<bazhang> radeon is the open source one
<rchap83> hey.. i just installed this. My first time in a IRC client. Anyone know of any coding channels?
<legend2440> Wast3d2009: try    sudo apt-get install nano
<bazhang> rchap83, /msg alis list *term*
<phreck> no, i havent, last time i tried i broke x
<phreck> so i havent tried ina couple months
<bastidrazor> indus, i used the restricted manager and haven't looked back. fglrx didn't allow X to start.
<ziroday> rchap83: ##programming
<ichat> strange or impatient/??? -   at install in selected a  primairy pata device (60gb) for   /   -  and selected  6 other pata and sata drives for raid -  now its just installing etc.... never found where i was to define raid levels or mount points????
<phreck> bbl
<Antaranian> hi there
<Antaranian> is here anyone familiar with SpiderMonkey engine ?
<bazhang> Antaranian, in ubuntu?
<Antaranian> yep
<Total_Oblivion> is there a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<Djoef> I have some problems with ext ntfs drive. i mount it using ntfs-3g and copy files, it works good, but suddenly i get errors "unsupported operation" whil copying. Any ideas what I can do ?
<ziroday> Total_Oblivion: the default media player plays mp3's after codec install
<Antaranian> Total_Oblivion: yes , by the way what you understand under "good" ?
<bazhang> !players > Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion, please see my private message
<ubuntunewbie2> hi anyone using Avidemux 2.4.1 ? I am planning to convert a .mkv to avi but I got error on audio decoder.No audio decoder found for this file.The audio code is mp4a
<Antaranian> bazhang: have you ever used it ? (spidermonkey)
<bazhang> Antaranian, the package spidermonkey-bin ? have not, though feel free to ask the channel
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, vlc will play .mkv fyi
<stelt> macros howto? i just want to interact with an app and record the interaction. Then replay the interaction (on a new version of the same app)
<Antaranian> bazhang: aha, I'm about spidermonkey-bin package , but I'm not sure it's the right channel
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : yep , it does play , but I wanted to convert it to .avi
<insomen4o_> help please; can't install directx9 in wine
<td123> insomen4o_: google it
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, you want to burn it to dvd for external dvd player? any reason other than that?
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I can't find a software working converting .mkv to avi
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I just wanted to convert h264 to xivd .
<bazhang> !find h264
<ubottu> File h264 found in aolserver4-doc, asterisk, asterisk-dbg, asterisk-doc, ffmpeg-doc (and 9 others)
<mobi-sheep> I'm curious.  I do use rsync occasionally but I find that it's a daemon and is executed at boot time. Does anybody know if I'll be able to run rsync if I toggle off the daemon?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntunewbie2: VLC can do convert on-the-fly.
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I installed most of them already.I am able to convert h264 to xivd but the audio doesn't work
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : ACC mp4a
<phisher1> mobi-sheep: you can rsync over ssh rather than connecting to an rsync daemon
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, aac?
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : how to convert using vlc?
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : yeh , AAC audio file mp4a format
<Yodaguin> Hello...I was wondering if anyone new a command that would give me realtime folder size...sort of a tail -f but for watching folder size....I wish a DF -f was available
<mobi-sheep> phisher1: Meaning I can't use it locally? (other than using localhost).
<phisher1> yes, you can use it locally
<phisher1> rsync -avz user@127.0.0.1:/path /new/path
<mobi-sheep> phisher1: That's localhost. I mean locally. Eg... rsync -avz --progress ~/.folderOne ~/.folderTwo.
<mobi-sheep> phisher1: Either way, I'll experiment and find out. :)
<vagothcpp> I am purchasing a SCSI enabled motherboard and was wondering LsiLogic or BusLogic for Ubuntu 9.04
<phisher1>        Local:  rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [DEST]
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, you got the ffmpeg from medibuntu.org ?
<rchap83> Hey guys.. I am having trouble with my sound on my pc. I just got a new one(not really newER, just better than my old). And instead of opting for Windows, I decided to actually learn something new. 9.04 Linux
<phisher1> never tried, but the man page suggests you can do just a local copy..
<rchap83> sound worked fine at start, but like 40 mins ago just quit working
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I am sure I had install . how to check whether I install it correctly ?
<Yodaguin> I am running mondo and it is erroring out on me, broken pipe issue and I want to see a folder actually increasing in size in real time...anyone no a way to do this via terminal?
<grouse> @phisher1 have you checked your sounds settings to make sure it isn't muted?
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, that is odd, it seems not to be there anymore for jaunty
<Yodaguin>  isuppose I could just repeat df -h, but its a pain..lol
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I am using hardy 8.04
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, then it is there
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I am really out of idea now
<gondor> hi
<grouse> hi
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gui-h.264-converter-for-ubuntu-615624/
<gondor> can I get some help with gyachi here ?
<vagothcpp> Does ubuntu support LsiLogic SCSI?
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, you need to remove the version you have and install the one from medibuntu.org
<gondor> can I get some help with gyachi here ?
<bazhang> gondor, need an actual question
<J_Litewski> hello, i'm trying to link my google calendar with Evolution and am failing horribly at it.
<mobi-sheep> Anybody using noip2 experience any issues with executing a script after successful interval updates? Or were able to get their script running after a successful interval updates?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleCalendarWithEvolution J_Litewski you see this?
<rchap83> can anyone help me out with a little sound problem?
<J_Litewski> ty bazhang, didn't see this in my google searches
<Megra_> !ask | rchap83
<ubottu> rchap83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grouse> @rchap83 - what's the problem?
<rchap83> Well, Im totally new to Linux 9.04, when I first installed it, my sound was working fine. Then like 2 hours ago, my sound just quit working for some reason
<bazhang> rchap83, watching youtube and listening to mp3 simultaneously? playing a game in wine?
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : I dont quite get it here http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg64573.html
<gondor> here is my question if I may.... how come after uninstalling gyachi and installing it again my settings are unchanged ?
<rchap83> well when i got the sound working, I was listening to youtube while surfing the net. tried to get a game working but that was a flop, so I gave up on that. Maybe it had something to do with the game I was tryin to load up?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gui-h.264-converter-for-ubuntu-615624/ ubuntunewbie2
<grouse> @rchap83, have you checked you haven't accidentally muted any of your audio channels?
<LinuxGold> hi all
<grouse> hi
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie2, uninstall current version of ffmpeg, get the version from medibuntu.org ; instructions on the site
<rchap83> well the top right speaker icon, i opened sound control and nothing is muted
<gondor> any one ?
<grouse> might be worth just restarting and seeing if the problem persists
<ubuntunewbie2> bazhang : reading now
<mobi-sheep> rchap83: Run alsamixer -- Make sure all bars are high and if you see any blue-gray-ish 'm' at bottom.  Press m to unmute.  ESC to leave.
<grouse> @gondor
<J_Litewski> bazhang, does evolution only except @gmail.com names, because it's failing to connect with my school email address
<Djoef> anyone with ntfs experience about the "unsupported operation" error ?
<grouse> @gondor: uninstalling may not remove all the files by the sounds of things
 * LinuxGold is on 2 laptops right now 1 running Windows XP connected to a wireless router and other laptop running ubuntu-server, error saying No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Megra_> gondor, sudo apt-get remove --purge gyachi && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<LinuxGold> I used iwlist wlan0 scan; iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxx; dhclient wlan0
<bazhang> J_Litewski, not sure about that; best to ask the channel as I dont use evolution
<grouse> @gondor, I don't know gyachi, but check out where it stores any config files
<LinuxGold> anyone know of this common problem?
<gondor> ok i'll give tha a try
<legend2440> gondor: is there a hidden file called .gyachi?
<LinuxGold> I am running kernel 2.6.28-11-server
<Megra_> gondor, si ça persiste, regarde dans les ficheirs cachés dans ton dossier personnel (ctrl + k pour afficher les ficheirs cachés
<legend2440> gondor: in your home dir
<gondor> well after unistalling it
<gondor> I fond with locate some gyachi files
<rchap83> lol thanks... I thought the main channels were up, but I turned everything up on volume and now it is working. There is much to learn for me there is! Thanks!
<LinuxGold> It was working fine before apt-get safe-update or something
<kesou> does anybody know howt to disable the shutdown restart in nx session (freenx)
<grouse> @linuxgold, have you checked your router to make sure there are no mac address filters?
<mobi-sheep> rchap83: :>
<LinuxGold> grouse: none
<mobi-sheep> rchap83: You might want to do "sudo alsactl store" to save.
<LinuxGold> grouse: when I updated the kernel, wlan0 stopped working
<LinuxGold> or rare case circumstance?
<grouse> ah
<rchap83> I went ahead and did that, but what does alsactl mean?
<emergion> Hello can I mount a UFS parition in ubuntu? even if it is only RO?
<liitu> I really need some help with this! I have a compaq 6715s laptop with ATI x1250 Graphics Card, and today when i turned the computer on, when i'm about to login the screen just gets blurry and I cant see or do anything
<grouse> have you been able to remount your wireless card?
<mobi-sheep> rchap83: alsactl --> alsa control --> would be my guess
<LinuxGold> grouse: it is built into laptop.
<LinuxGold> grouse: My laptop is dualboot -- windows XP ran fine with wireless
<rchap83> no idea what that means, but if it works, i did it. again i no knowing as I installed linux about 10 hours ago.
<rchap83> i know nothing*
<grouse> @linuxgold, wlan0 is the name of your wireless network card under linux
<LinuxGold> grouse: yep
<LinuxGold> btw, other error is "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<LinuxGold> if that meant anything.
<grouse> @linuxgold, give us a sec - just finishing off a meeting atm :p
<LinuxGold> ok
<LinuxGold> :)
<liitu> I really need some help with this! I have a compaq 6715s laptop with ATI x1250 Graphics Card, and today when i turned the computer on, when i'm about to login the screen just gets blurry and I cant see or do anything
<LinuxGold> :0
<LinuxGold> :)
<LinuxGold> grouse: I will be in #linpeople
<nandarya> Hi, why can't I ping or find my ubuntu computer? I can find the page I host with it but not git. I can also login locally with ssh.
<BBW> Hello all
<grouse> @linuxgold, what is the output of "iwconfi"
<nandarya> From my ubuntu I can't ping google either.
<grouse> sorry, "iwconfig"
<LinuxGold> hold on
<hdon> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/googleearth/libssl.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: EVP_idea_cbc
<grouse> @linuxgold, put the output in pastebin
<grouse> and link me
<LinuxGold> lo, eth0, wmaster0, pan0 is no wireless extensions
<hdon> this was after "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package && sudo dpkg -i googleearth*.deb"
<hdon> on Jaunty
<LinuxGold> wlan0 is IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:"xxxx"
<LinuxGold> Mode. blah blah blah
<grouse> ok
<th1_> does anyone by any chance have a Lenovo S12? I have one with a nuked EFI partition and it won't boot
<LinuxGold> grouse: My laptop is offline BTW
<LinuxGold> :)
<LinuxGold> can't use pastebin
<rchap83> I downloaded a free Ubuntu Pocket Book, but it was .zip form. How do I unzip and use from terminal?
<pkkm> is there any unicode sniffer for Ubuntu (for analyzing protocols)?
<mobi-sheep> rchap83: unzip ubuntu-pocket-book.zip
<ikonia> rchap83: the application is called unzip
<grouse> @linuxgold, course! sorry
<bret> rchap83  gunzip filename to unzip
<LinuxGold> grouse: no worries
<grouse> @linuxgold, iwconfig found your wlan device?
<LinuxGold> grouse: yes
<bret> cat, more, or less filename to view
<LinuxGold> else dhclient wlan0 will have different error.
<Mad_Tanky> guys - how to send pictures from Evolution mail client & having the same scaled down automatically just like in Windows? Any idea... help?
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know how I can get my nautilus to clean out my crypto passwords? I clicked on "Remember Password Forever" and I'm regretting it.  Can't find anything remotely close to my issue on the 'net.
<legend2440> rchap83: if you right click the zip file is there an option to Extract Here?
<grouse> @linuxgold, really sorry, I have to make a move, brb
<rchap83> gunzip ubuntupocketguide-v1-1.zip ? Like that? I do but it says no such file or directory
<LinuxGold> sure.
<liitu> which OS should I give my mother ? Debian or Ubuntu?
<LinuxGold> apt-get install unzip
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<liitu> mobi-sheep: not 9.04?
<bret> yeah, make sure you are in the directory it is in...
<kesou> how to prevent a user to shutdown the pc ?
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Well, you could.  LTS is stable (like Debian). I don't think you would want to configure and mess around on your mother's computer long as you want to.
<bret> rchap83 try using unzip...
<rchap83> @legend2448, yes. thanks. I didn't even look at that. Since I got linux up, Ive been doing most of the work from step by step instructions in terminal
<mobi-sheep> liitu: LTS would be a good use for corporate business and school, etc. Long-term solution. :)
<liitu> mobi-sheep: hmm guess your right :D
<LinuxGold> edubuntu is a cool educational edition
<liitu> mobi-sheep: I had a problem with this compaq 6715s computer after I installed everything and so, I rebooted and I could not load x-server @ the login screen :(
<LinuxGold> O, btw there is also wlan0:avahi listed in ifconfig as well.
<BBW> liitu: ubuntu version?
<Jonii^> Hello. I wanted to install ubuntu, but it seemed to fail. I was directed here
<Jonii^> What do I do?
<liitu> BBW: 9.04
<mobi-sheep> liitu: It's a laptop?
<liitu> mobi-sheep: yes
<BBW> I had a similar problem, try searching ubuntuforums.com too
<LinuxGold> jonii: describe what you did when you tried to install ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> liitu: http://tinyurl.com/nj3v6b
<liitu> mobi-sheep: tgx
<erUSUL> !details | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<liitu> thx
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Good luck bringing life to the old machine. :o
<liitu> mobi-sheep: ooh I've already read that one :P
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Did you try it though?
<Jonii^> Actually, I never got to that "install"-part. I got cd from local library, and it said that I should try that try-without-installing to see if it works fine. It didn't. I was left with text interface with nowhere to go
<vinoman> hi
<gilo> hi folks
<LinuxGold> jonii: text interface is what linux do
<LinuxGold> :)
<LinuxGold> *hides*
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Be sure to read all posts including acpi=off at the last one.  It'
<thaksala> hi
<djisamsoe> Myah: ren
<LinuxGold> jonii: what is the exact ubuntu version?
<liitu> mobi-sheep: yeah i've done that :P
<mobi-sheep> liitu: It's all possibilities for you there.
<mobi-sheep> liitu: Nothing? :<
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, you mean desktop interface is not included?
<bret> my wife's laptop will not boot any live cd version of linux....
<Jonii^> Oh, I thought...
<Jonii^> Then, gotta stick with windows
<LinuxGold> jonii: can you tell us what you see when it booted up?
<LinuxGold> did it show login prompt?
<Jonii^> Nothing but black and white. No graphics except that ubuntu logo + loading screen
<bret> don't do it jonii....  windows is not the answer!!!  :)
<LinuxGold> so it just showed ubuntu logo forever?
<Jonii^> My windows also lacks desktop due to me screwing up a bit
<djisamsoe> Myah: do you copy me?
<mobi-sheep> liitu: http://gefiiri.googlepages.com/kubuntuinstallhp6715s
<liitu> mobi-sheep: yeah but it worked fine yesterday and the day before
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, nope
<bret> how old is your laptop jonii? what kind of hardware?  cpu?  RAM?  etc...
<LinuxGold> *cough* 386 SX 33
<LinuxGold> *hides*
<bret> haha  :)
<LinuxGold> I remembered recompiling a kernel on THAT machine
<Jonii^> It was almost like starting up, but then, it didn't. Lots of text came, can't recall waht
<LinuxGold> had to make 2 pots of coffee before it was done.
<LinuxGold> jonii: can you tell us the last line that might be useful for us?
<Jonii^> I don't have laptop. :o That box-type of computer that can't be dragged with you
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, sry, didn't think of that
<bret> oh ok.  I thought you said earlier it was a laptop.. :)
<Jonii^> I try again ->
<LinuxGold> jonii: is that on other machine?
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, nope
<LinuxGold> or on the machine that you are on right now?
<Jonii^> Oh, btw: is GNOME that graphical thing that should look like desktop?
<bret> that would be it
<LinuxGold> jonii: yes, gnome is desktop interface.
<Jonii^> My Windows somewhy lacks windows-bar, desktop, system tray and such after I did something to my hardware
<LinuxGold> AHA!
<legend2440> Jonii^: you got the ubuntu cd from library? what version is it? jaunty is the latest version
<LinuxGold> that might be it.
<grouse> @LinuxGold, I'm back, did you get your problem solved?
<Jonii^> Had to open this irc-client through ctrl-alt-esc -> run -> explorer.exe -> navigate client since there was no desktop and nothing
<Jonii^> 8.10
<LinuxGold> grouse: nope. h4xx0ring still
<LinuxGold> grouse: I noticed avahi next to wlan0 on ifconfig output
<Jonii^> Anyway, when I pressed power button, linux started shutting down stuff(with text output informing of that process), and it took a lot of time to get past "shutting down gnome"
<thepeon_> Is the bridge-util package working on the 2.6.28 kernel
<LinuxGold> wlan0:avahi Link encap: Ether----
<Jonii^> Anyway, I'll boot again ->
<oldude67> Jonii^, you know anything about your computer at all? like ram? video card?
<bret> Jonii, my wife has a laptop that will not boot ubuntu live cd.  I can't remember the exact error it gives before stopping. (it's been a while since ive tried), but it's something about not being able to mount the hard drives....  anything like that?
<Jonii^> There was no error
<LinuxGold> tried to stopavahi-daemon /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<LinuxGold> still show up in ifconfig
<Jonii^> It just... Stopped. With that prompt thingie("ubuntu-§" or something there)
<LinuxGold> jonii: likely hardware problem
<bret> so you did get a prompt?
<gondor> my gyachi has the strangest issue HELP!!!!!!!!!
<grouse> @linuxgold, have you tried restarting your laptop (my answer to everything)
<Jonii^> bret, yeah
<LinuxGold> grouse: rebooting laptop
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, seems that way, then. :/
<grouse> @gondor, are you still having the config issues?
<laf> when attempting to view any Firefox video in Full Screen mode, Firefox crashes. Any suggestions. I operate with Ubuntu 9.04. It worked just fine in 8.10
<Jonii^> I wonder what part of system has failed to cause both Windows and Linux desktops to fail?
<eeas> hi
<bret> try logging in as root...  guys help me with this...  it's been a little while.  I think if you type in root and hit enter it will ask for a password.  give it one and get your root prompt.
<bret> type startx and see what errors it gives you
<grouse> @jonii^, sounds like grub hasn't loaded?
<savid> How do I restart compiz in ubuntu w/o logging out?
<thiebaude> Jonii^, how old is your computer?
<LinuxGold> jonii: check hardware device manager and see what is wrong
<eeas> any of you know a lot about bash???
<Jonii^> thiebaude, about 6 months
<LinuxGold> you should see "!" on the list
<LinuxGold> or x
<legend2440> laf: firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<Jonii^> SOG, summary, what do I do?
<Jonii^> SOG, summary..*
<thiebaude> Jonii^, shouldn't be hardware
<torrentow> eeas channel #bash
<laf> 3.5
<grawity> eeas: Just ask the question.
<gondor> ok let me tell the whole story
<skazi21101> d
<LinuxGold> laptop rebooted
<bellosguardo> hi
<Jonii^> SOG, summary*
<bellosguardo> my "scaling_max_freq" is set to 800000, which is the lowest frequency.
<grouse> @limuxgold, I'm gonna shorten than to "@lg" from now on.
<grouse> lol
<bellosguardo> How do i change this?
<LinuxGold> grouse: np
<grouse> @lg, any luck?
<LinuxGold> I'm used to that since 1995
<netbook2009> i am about to insall nr on my netbook's 100 gig sata hard disk. shall i go for ext3 or ext4?
<bellosguardo> i tried changing the value itself, but it didnt'w rok
<netbook2009> unr
<skazi21101> where i can get help if install process failed to busybox and my cd-rom didn`t mount succesfully???
<LinuxGold> trying dhclient wlan0 ...
<LinuxGold> DHCPDISCOVER blah...
<bret> I have got to leave for a bit.  jonii, good luck w/ your problem.  don't give up on linux...
<gondor> I nstalled gyachi and it worked pritty fine, but after a wile I couldent log in with my yahoo ID cause it said that my yahoo id or password is invalid so I russed to yahoo and made a nes ID and tryed that, it connected in a gippy
<grouse> @lg, what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, windows doesn't detect any problem with hardware
<LinuxGold> Just lo part
<LinuxGold> auto lo
<ajavid> hi
<LinuxGold> iface lo inet loopback
<legend2440> laf: you mean like you tube full screen crashes?
<ajavid> is there a ubuntu kernel in 386 tha has PAE or how can I install the amd64 kernel in 32bit userland?
<grawity> ajavid: The server kernel.
<ajavid> so what do I install?
<grouse> @lg, unfortunately I'm not running ubuntu as I'm at work atm. But you could try adding wlan0 to that file?
<ajavid> I did aptitude search linux-image and -server ?
<Jonii^> The problems began when I attached my old hard drive to my computer. I realized a bit after that that it probably requires power cord or something. I just plugged that wide cable to my computer and checked out what happens
<LinuxGold> grouse: tried that route before
<gondor> I nstalled gyachi and it worked pritty fine, but after a wile I couldent log in with my yahoo ID cause it said that my yahoo id or password is invalid so I russed to yahoo and made a nes ID and tryed that, it connected in a gippy
<ajavid> grawity,
<ajavid> grawity, linux-image-server
<gondor> sory for he repet but  I am a litle pissed off for this
<skazi21101> need help with installing ubuntu. it fails to busybox
<ajavid> grawity, this will give me PAE ? or what
<arkygeek__> hi.  i keep getting can't connect to server from every browser.   ideas?
<LinuxGold> being pissed off really vague our concentration into work
<Mka> Hi. my usplash disappears just few seconds after I boot. I enabled the "quiet" flag in menu.lst but after usplash disappears, boot messages are displayed in the screen. how do I make uslash be there until the login screen loads?
<ajavid> grawity, I'd rather have an x86 kernel with PAE than amd64 (due to flash/mplayer etc.)
<Jonii^> Sry, too much text. Anyone mind helping me in private? :/
<ikonia> LinuxGold: please control your language
<arkygeek__> i can connect with irc, ping google, etc...
<LinuxGold> language?
<LinuxGold> ok
<Jonii^> I couldn't locate anything troubleshoot-related from ubuntu.com
<LinuxGold> sorry.
<arkygeek__> but all browsers non-functional
<legend2440> Mka: can i pm?
<LinuxGold> rebooting my laptop into Windows XP -- need a break for a while.
<SGnewbie> arkygeek__, think your browser settings?
<LinuxGold> ;)
<SOG> odd, did someone call me earlier ?
<arkygeek__> SGnewbie: checked proxy settings.... set to direct
<arkygeek__> even lynx gives same error
<grouse> @lg, sorry I couldn't help you. might wanna try bringing up the device using iwconfig
<grouse> something like "iwconfig wlan0 mode Auto"
<vadviktor> hi all, anyone has some experience how to solve "invalid encoding" in file names?
<Mka> legend2440: I dont understand what you mean by "pm"
<LinuxGold> grouse: tried that route as well
<grouse> @lg, bleh
<legend2440> Mka: private message
<LinuxGold> grouse: remember before I upgraded my kernel, I had no problem
<LinuxGold> until then I upgraded, it stopped working.
<marcelo> hi, My video card is not fully using my monitor, I`ve got a black frame around, how can I fix this?
<Polterge|st> does anyone in here know will uxa work on an nvidia 8400 GS card ?
<Mka> legend2440: yes
<grouse> @lg, maybe you should file a bug report
<LinuxGold> ok
<Polterge|st> I have compositing enabled but I am trying to tweak my card as much as possible considering that I use a slower system I am wanting the card to take up as much slack as possible in terms of handling graphical stuff
<LinuxGold> thanks for trying.
<Polterge|st> it is a 512 mb card hence it should be able to take a fair amount of the workload away from the machine itself
<gondor> I nstalled gyachi and it worked pritty fine, but after a wile I couldent log in with my yahoo ID cause it said that my yahoo id or password is invalid so I russed to yahoo and made a nes ID and tryed that, it connected in a gippy
<LinuxGold> starting up kdm
<LinuxGold> :P
<hatter243> Does anyone know of a way (from the terminal) to check if Rhythmbox is playing at that moment. I don't need to know whether it's open or not, but if it's playing.
<LinuxGold> what is equivalent to gnome-network-manager for KDE?
<LinuxGold> I'm too used with CLI stuff ;P
<arkygeek__> hmmm one thing i can think of.... I had at one point parental control installed... i removed it all... used it for a long time afterwards, .... did a full upgrade, then after that, no browsing.
<grouse> @lg, what type of wifi card is it?
<arkygeek__> oh, and also have chrome installed
<eurythmia> is anybody else here using a canadian mirror for ubuntu? I've been getting connection errors for all of them :/
<strenn-> ubuntu sucks
<vadviktor> hi all, anyone has some experience how to solve "invalid encoding" in file names?
<ikonia> strenn-: ok - don't use it then
<arkygeek__> sorry, can't serach/research this as no browser
<strenn-> cursed nerds!
<eurythmia> LinuxGold, knetwork-manager
<thiebaude> hatter243, system monitor will tell you
<LinuxGold> thx eurythmia
<lostson> ha
<eurythmia> LinuxGold, no prob.
<quizme> can somebody look at this for me and tell me what you see: http://cardinaleducation.thirdreplicator.com
 * genii-around slides ikonia a coffe
<LinuxGold> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<[HCI]Maraakate> Can anyone recommend a good audio player for linux?
<hatter243> thiebaude, could you provide a little more information, I haven't heard of that tool before
<genii-around> coffee, even...
<quizme> i'm trying to figure out if my bind is working
<[HCI]Maraakate> Something that's comparable to winamp or foobar.
<ikonia> quizme: run a query against it
<quizme> ikonia u mean like curl ?
<eurythmia> [HCI]Maraakate, you might want to look into bmp, or audacious.
<mobi-sheep> !player | [HCI]Maraakate
<ubottu> [HCI]Maraakate: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<quizme> ikonia: or dig ?
<gondor> pls someone could help me ?
<Maximo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiebaude> hatter243, its on your menu,
<ikonia> quizme: dig, nslookup, all valid
<[HCI]Maraakate> thanks
<eurythmia> !ask | gondor
<ubottu> gondor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vadviktor> hi all, anyone has some experience how to solve "invalid encoding" in file names?
<gondor> I nstalled gyachi and it worked pritty fine, but after a wile I couldent log in with my yahoo ID cause it said that my yahoo id or password is invalid so I russed to yahoo and made a nes ID and tryed that, it connected in a gippy
<gondor> so what could I do ?
<LinuxGold> grouse: got it?
<hatter243> thiebaude, sorry, that's not what I'm looking for at all. I don't think it'll either tell me if rhythmbox is actively playing music, nor does it work from the terminal
<Bolvadur> I want to find out ip of a website. how?
<LinuxGold> grouse: Intel corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Jonii^> Anyone wanna help? :/ I described my problem above, basically, I lack desktops on both linux and windows
<quizme> my dig is working but the site is not
<grouse> @lg, just browsing the forums, might wanna take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135116
<strenn-> ubuntu is for stupid children
<thiebaude> hatter243, what about the command top in the terminal
<vadviktor> Bolvadur, I use a "whois" website for this matter, usually gives decent info on the site
<eurythmia> ikonia, may I /msg you ?
<hatter243> thiebaude, that, along with ps, will only tell me if the process is running. What if the program is open but the music is paused? I wouldn't see the difference in either top or ps
<LinuxGold> aha
<marcelo> How do I change my keyboeard layout to the brazilian type, I tryied to add Brazilian Nativo, but nothing changed.
<LinuxGold> thanks grouse: I'll try that one
<ikonia> eurythmia: sure sure
<XVizirke> Hozsanna bruder
<grouse> @lg, could try installing wicd
<aksci> i copied the drupal directory into /var/www/aksci on a server named kk.hipatia.net! so how should i access this installation? i use port 2220 to connect!
<Bolvadur> thank you  vadviktor
<gondor> well I asked :))
<savid> Does anyone know how to get the "advanced settings" button to show up in the Visual Effects tab under Appearance Prefs?    I've installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but it doesn't show up
<ajavid> which kernel do I need for PAE/Bigmem ?
<gondor> and no one answered :((
<vadviktor> Bolvadur, or you can just ping it, most of the times it's the real ip of the site's server
<LinuxGold> grouse: That article deals with card not being detected
<LinuxGold> I can see mine.
<LinuxGold> I can see it in lspci
<vadviktor> anyone has some experience how to solve "invalid encoding" in file names?
<thiebaude> hatter243, top will tell you if rhythembox is using any of your system resources, i use htop myself
<XVizirke> vadviktor dicsoseges tesverem yes
<grouse> @lg, so it exists, but you can't mount it as it were
<vadviktor> XVizirke, LOL :) are you hungarian or just know some stuff? :)
<ajavid> does anyone know what the PAE/Bigmem kernel in ubuntu is called?
<LinuxGold> ok
<XVizirke> Yes of course brotha:)
<LinuxGold> rebooting into WinXP to download wicp
<vadviktor> Which one? :)
<denis|> Hello. How can i get rid of ugly look of fonts in wine? (I installed corefonts in windows/fonts to no avail :( )
<XVizirke> Please let ask me now:)
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: moo
<LinuxGold> hi traemccombs
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: You the same guy from like.... what 15 years ago? heh
<LinuxGold> traemccombs: yes.
<edbian> I'm setting up a file server in my home (running ubuntu of course).  I want to make a folder a sort of "shared drive" that is available on the network with 777 permissions.  What would be the proper way to set the owner and group?  Where in the filesystem should I place such a file? (This is all using NFS)
<LinuxGold> same guy
<traemccombs> <-- Occy / OctobrX / October (themes.org/linux.com guy)
<LinuxGold> in #linpeople back in openprojects days
<LinuxGold> yes!!!
<LinuxGold> hi OctobrX!
<kubu> Hi pals. i am looking for directions of how i could copy the public PGP key to my packagekit in kubuntu.
<traemccombs> :)
<LinuxGold> been a long while!
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: howdy mate.  Saw your nick and figured I'd say howdy.
<hagg> hello, is it possible to update directly from 8.04 to 9.04 or do i have to upgrade to 8.10 first?
<LinuxGold> doing great!
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: #linpeople  good times...
<DJones> hagg: You'll need to go to 8.10 first
<LinuxGold> I'm Technology Coordinator for a school in Delaware
<hagg> DJones: thx
<mookid> hi - how do I ssh from my KVM host to a guest virtual machine?
<LinuxGold> OctobrX Still can't believe lilo is gone.
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: I'm doing IT / Web stuffs at local municiple city
<raytru_z_> anyone else have tomcat5.5 break after the latest ubuntu update?
<LinuxGold> kewlio!
<traemccombs> LinuxGold: anyhoo... just saying hey :)  I still miss Rob :(
<LinuxGold> Yeah... keep in touch!
<traemccombs> kk
<vagothcpp> How can I recursivly copy one directory and all files/subfiles
<savid> Does anyone know how to restart compiz in ubuntu?
<skazi21101> can somebody help me with busybox on install?????
<edbian> vagothcpp: "cp -r /path/to/file /path/to/desti"
<axisys> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<vagothcpp> edibian: Thanks
<neil_d> can you tell an interface to be promiscuous in the /etc/network/interface file?
<edbian> neil_d: As in slutty?
<neil_d> edbian: ha ha ha... no as in listen to everything.
<mookid> it's really not very clear how ubunut-virt allows me to ssh from host to guest :(
<neil_d> mookid: is it involved at all... I thought it would be going though the usally IP interface
<vagothcpp> After install, can I copy /bin to another partition and mount it in the fstab file?
<vagothcpp> *Done from liveCD*
<mookid> neil_d: I don't understand - I am on the host server, I want to be able to ssh into one of the guest VM's I have running
<Mka> legend2440: It worked! thanks again.
<legend2440> Mka: your welcome
<vagothcpp> mookid: What are you running?
<mookid> 9.04
<mookid> KVM
<vagothcpp> VM Software...
<mookid> ubuntu-virt..
<vagothcpp> iunno anything about it, sorry
<pkkm> is there any unicode sniffer for Ubuntu (for analyzing protocols)?
<mookid> lol thanks :)
<LinuxGold> instead of using apt-get install, where can I download packages manually?
<vagothcpp> Sorry I cannot be a god-like figure that knows everything. Geeeez WTF DO YOU WANT ME TO BE!!!!
<vagothcpp> LinuxGold: There site?
<skazi21101> install process faling into busybox. what can i do???
<LinuxGold> vagothcpp: wicd package... hmmm -- lemme look (how stupid can I be?)
<vagothcpp> LinuxGold: ggtft
<aksci> i copied the drupal directory into /var/www/aksci on a server named kk.hipatia.net! so how should i access this installation? i use port 2220 to connect! do i need to edit .htaccess or anything?? please provide an appropriate tutorial!
<Jonii^> Okay, result of startx:
<edbian> I'm setting up a file server in my home (running ubuntu of course).  I want to make a folder a sort of "shared drive" that is available on the network with 666 permissions.  What would be the proper way to set the owner and group?  Where in the filesystem should I place such a file? (This is all using NFS)
<skazi21101> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH INSTALLING UBUNTU??? REALLY NEED HELP!!!
<Jonii^> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Vock> Just wondering, is there a way to do SCP with packet checking? Whenever I SCP, I usually get copy errors
<grawity> skazi21101: If you didn't shout, maybe.
<grawity> skazi21101: Just tell us the problem
<LinuxGold> starting kubuntu in vbox
<Jonii^> Doesn't "no screens found" mean that my computer thinks that no screen is connected?
<Jonii^> Or..?
<Jonii^> What do I do :/
<LinuxGold> looks like it was not configured.
<Jonii^> Same problem most likely caused windows to fail
<grouse> @lg, are we still talking about the wlan0?
<Jonii^> It's unlikely that these are unrelated
<LinuxGold> grouse: sorry, was intended for Jonii
<LinuxGold> grouse: I'm using virtualbox to get that stupid file.
<skazi21101> grawity: install process failed in busybox. my cd drive don`t mount succesfully. i can`nt understand what to do. it the 5th hour of my war with this laptop
<grouse> @lg. lol, the hoops we jump through to get the internetz working
<LinuxGold> yeah, but it is on different space though.
<LinuxGold> I have to get out of that vbox, put in X, then reboot... Sigh...
<LinuxGold> I'm too used with Slackware
<jaldhar> hello.Has anyone seen wpa-supplicant bring up a connection, do wpa key negotiation, then immediately disconnect and repeat the cycle over and over again?
<LinuxGold> how do I get apt-get to download a file only?
<marcelo> hi, My video card is not fully using my monitor, I`ve got a black frame around, how can I fix this? Seems to be a driver problem? I am using nVidia Geforce 9800 GT.
<grawity> LinuxGold: apt-get install --download
<jaldhar> LinuxGold: use aptitude download <packagename>
<huey23> marcelo: adjust the monitor
<mobi-sheep> Quick question.  You know the notify-osd that can display messages and such? What package are used for Gmail?
<grouse> @lg: "man aptitude" :p
<LinuxGold> yeah, I'm in hurry ;P
<Pici> skazi21101: Have you tried to use the alternate CD to install Ubuntu?
<Guest23594> hello?
<rjune_wrk> What subsystem plays GNOME startup sounds?
<Guest23594> whoa
<Guest23594> okay then
<grouse> hey mr Guest
<maxagaz> i've got a touchscreen egalax, the click doesn't work, someone knows why ?
<Guest23594> hi
<rjune_wrk> I have an MP3 I want to set as login sound. gstreamer-plugins-ugly is installed.
<Mka> what app should analyse the boot up process (and probably "tweak" services that should be loaded or not to gain boot speed)?
<maxagaz> i use egalx driver
<maxagaz> egalax
<jrib> Mka: sysv-rc-conf
<Guest23594> how can 1390 people have a conversation
<Guest23594> at once?
<franck> hello
<Pici> Guest23594: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel. If you have a question, ask and ye shall be answered.
<Mka> jrib: how can i get it?
<mobi-sheep> 4% contribute.  96% watch.
<jrib> Mka: same way you get all other software in ubuntu, use APT
<jrib> !apt > Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<franck> hello
<Pici> !hi | franck
<ubottu> franck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuxxie> is there a way to group open windows gnome panels?
<franck> thx
<jrib> Mka: you probably shouldn't turn things off if you don't know exactly what they do though.  You may be interestend in "bootchart" as well
<Guest23594> right - I'm trying to figure out how Pigin works, so I can figger out how IRC works, so I can connect to the ReMood IRC and figger out how ReMood works
<dopplekorn> hi, can someone please point me in the direction of a channel for help with ubuntu sound problems? i have a rather complicated list of issues!
<Mka> jrib: thanks.
<Guest23594> where should I be?
<Guest23594> and how do I change my name?
<tuxxie> ie if I have 15 open emails it groups to one icon on the panel and click on that icon to see all 15?
<mobi-sheep> tuxxie: Right-click just bit left of first window on your panel and "Preferences"
<mobi-sheep> Guest23594: /nick NewNickname.
<legend2440> mobi-sheep: i use checkgmail. it only notifies me of new mail. to read the mail i click on  the message and it goes to gmail web sit
<mobi-sheep> Guest23594: No dot.
<Wilbefast> thx sheep
<mobi-sheep> legend2440: With notify-osd, correct? :)
<edbian> Is there anyway to make my NFS shares show up under places -> network ?  Or is that all samba things?
<mrdowntempo> Why isn't it possible to install ubuntu on a fat32 volume?
<tuxxie> mobi-sheep, Thanks, I guess I should have looked a little more closely. :)
<legend2440> mobi-sheep: yes i believe so  notify-osd is installed
<emanux> what is a good vnc viewer
<Jonii^> Hmm... If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop
<Wilbefast> right, does anyone know how I can get here/ irc://irc.oftc.net/ReMooD
<lebear> Hi! I'm about to buy a wireless keyboard/mouse. Are Trust generally working fine with Ubuntu?
<pcbuilder97> can anybody tell me ware i can find intruction on adding launchers to sim dock??
<dopplekorn> .
<arthur_> hey, wondering if anyone can help with an Acer Aspire One Wireless problem on Ubuntu Jaunty
<mobi-sheep> legend2440: Great. One more last question -- You know if Gmail-Domain-Based Apps works with this? :>
<Technocrat> pcbuilder97: what is sim dock ?
<abhilashm86> i'm not able play .rmvb files, i installed mplayer, but could not open audio device->no sound, what is the problem
<abhilashm86> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ i followed this tutorial
<pcbuilder97> sim dock is a  desktop dock  launcher  add on   like  on the mac
<emanux> i think the latest vlc can now play rmvb
<marcelo> huey23, I've got this problem while installing latest version of ubuntu, so I did not continued, now I am in debian with the same problem, I would like to solve the problem here before changing to ubuntu. Could you help me?
<LinuxGold> rebooting from XP to linux
<abhilashm86> emanux:latest vlc?? how u get that? i tried with VLC it din't play
<gondor> guys why does kopete show all my budy list as beeing offline
<gondor> ?
<pcbuilder97> arent thare patches for the old vlc taht allows you to play them anyway?
<LinuxGold> beeing?
<LinuxGold> lol
<grouse> @lg, fingers crossed
<emanux> it should be...because i tried it in windows
<LinuxGold> grouse: mine is crossed too..
<emanux> i dont vlc just give windows priority
<legend2440> mobi-sheep: no sorry i dont. i only use it to check for new gmail messages. i put the checkgmail command in Startup Applications so its always on my top panel. thats about all i know about it
<abhilashm86> emanux: i'l try upgrading VLC and then reply..........
<emanux> okie
<gondor>  emanux try smplayer
<abhilashm86> any other easy way to play rmvb..........
<emanux> install real player
<Wilbefast> I figger I have one accoutn wibble@irc.ubuntu.com so if I want to get to irc://irc.oftc.net/ReMooD I need to make a different account @irc.oftc.net
<Wilbefast> am I right?
<emanux> i think they .deb package
<dopplekorn> ﻿hi, can someone please point me in the direction of a channel for help with ubuntu sound problems? i have a rather complicated list of issues!
<emanux> i install it once in my kubuntu 7.10
<grawity> Wilbefast: Freenode and OFTC are spearate networks, so you'll need two accounts, yes.
<grawity> Wilbefast: (irc.ubuntu.com points to Freenode)
<Wilbefast> right
<LinuxGold> argh
<legend2440> dopplekorn: #alsa
<LinuxGold> conflicts with the installed package 'network-manager'
<LinuxGold> *kicks box*
<Wilbefast> I'm on the ubuntu channel of freenode-connect using oftc?
<Wilbefast> no wait
<Wilbefast> using the ubuntu irc
<grawity> Wilbefast: You are currently in the #ubuntu channel on Freenode network.
<grawity> Wilbefast: irc.ubuntu.com links to the Freenode network.
<Wilbefast> ah - I see
<Wilbefast> so I need to find my way onto oftc somehow
<grawity> Wilbefast: You're using Pidgin?
<Wilbefast> yes
<gondor> guys why does kopete show all my budy list as beeing offline
<grouse> @lg, you need to uninstall the existing network manager
<Jonah> hello
<Jonah> is anyone having problems loggin into the msn network on linux?
<grouse> as wilc replaces it
<LinuxGold> grouse: removed.
<LinuxGold> Now it is whining for more packages..
<grouse> lol
<Jonah> neither emesen / pidgin work.. but in windows live meseenger logs in no problems
<LinuxGold> ahmmm
<LinuxGold> hold on
<LinuxGold> (sounds of laptop being cracked open)
<LinuxGold> :)
<aleanthus> fresh ubuntu install and that thing just works... wlan and everything. awesome. and there i was trying to get wireless to work with the official drivers for about a week. meh.
<ViaNocturna85> hey people
<grouse> @lg, I'm having issues with my companies java security package...
<aksci> how should i edit index.php in my server's /var/www/drupal/ path?
<emanux> is there a buzz feature in pidgin?
<Jonah> neither emesen / pidgin work.. but in windows live meseenger logs in no problems
<kesou> does anyone know how to disable shutdown in freenx
<dopplekorn> hi, can anyone point me in the direction of a channel to help with a big list of ubuntu sound problems? this question may have been answered but i couldn't read it sorry
<LinuxGold> I got it!
<LinuxGold> installing epic
<lebear> Hi! I'm about to buy a wireless keyboard/mouse. Are Trust generally working fine with Ubuntu?
<jacekowski> they are just simple HID devices
<legend2440> dopplekorn: #alsa
<LordLandon> jacekowski: Human Interface Device devices?
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop(what's good interval between reposts on this channel?)
<dopplekorn> thanks!
<FuRom1> I'm having issues with setting my resolution to 1280x800 in ubuntu.... I've made it actually do the resolution, but I think the problem might be Virtual PC, which I'm running linux on. Is anyone familiar with Virtual PC with ubuntu installed?
<abhilashm86> hi people, smplayer fianlly played .rmvb files, good day!! i'm happy now...............
<abhilashm86> thanks for all:)
<gullfox> guten tag
<aleanthus> is there some autojoin for irc channels in pidgin?
<gullfox> ich komme aus deutschland, bin neu hier auf ubuntu. ich habe mir ubuntu installiert
<oldude67> !de | gullfox
<ubottu> gullfox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gullfox> danke
<Promille> Hey guys. I recently installed a old Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 soundcard(USB) I found lying around, and connects it with optical cabel. The only problem is that OSS is the only ones who seems to support it(only thing that gives sound in my speaker when I run the test in the Sound section -> System tab). But how do i tell my various media programs to use OSS instead of ALSA, and is this recommended?
<Polterge|st> hey can anyone in here tell me does uxa work on nvidia cards ?
<Polterge|st> in Jaunty ?
<ViaNocturna85> Anyone who can help with wireless networks NOT showing up on Aspire One running Jaunty?
 * LinuxGold is finally in server
<LinuxGold> wicd was the problem.
<LinuxGold> updating the server...
<Polterge|st> I guess nobody knows the answer to my question ?
<Polterge|st> somebody ... anybody ?
<jaymacdonald> nope
<LinuxGold> nope.
<Polterge|st> ok
<jaymacdonald> lol
<LinuxGold> anyting interesting in Ubuntu world as of lately?
<LinuxGold> Linux UX1525 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:45:36 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuxGold> installing virtualbox
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuxGold> ok
<ViaNocturna85> And nobody can shed some light on the Aspire One Wireless problem?
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: what's your prob ?
<ViaNocturna85> Well, I got an installed Atheros card, but it doesnt show up any networks at all
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: is this a new problem, recent or used to work but no longer does ?
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: can you post output of iwconfig to pastebin
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop(what's good interval between reposts on this channel? And, any url for troubleshooting related to this appreciated)
<kekeke> can someone run me through installing a gui and vnc server on ubuntu server?
<LinuxGold> jonii: I would recommend to make sure your hardware is working properly.
<LinuxGold> since you mentioned fiddling around with it.
<ViaNocturna85> pastebin?
<monostone> does anyone have experience using bogofilter in conjunction with qmail?
<DJones> !paste | ViaNocturna85
<Promille>  System tab). But how do i ell my various media programs to use OSS instead of ALSA, and is this recommended? Two media players are able to play mp3 files now, without any further modifications, totem and rhythmbox
<ubottu> ViaNocturna85: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: http://pastebin.com, copy and paste the output, submit and then paste the resulting url in the channel
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, No obvious failure on that part, and I dunno where to search
<LinuxGold> what hardware did you play around with?
<ViaNocturna85> ah ok, thats gonna be little difficult as the laptop has no internet so i cant transfer it lol
<Jonii^> hard drive
<LinuxGold> is master/slave configured properly?
<Jonii^> Connected my old hard drive, probably in horrifyingly wrong way, to my computer
<jaymacdonald> look how cool I am, I can do ! and not help anyone
<jaymacdonald> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jonii^> Just master / cable select were options, I think? :/
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: ok, what devices are listed by iwconfig ?
<Faethin> Greetings
<LinuxGold> jonii: try playing around and boot into ubuntu and see what happens
<Faethin> Amarok starts up whenever I plug my iPod and immediately creates and plays a playlist with all its tracks
<LinuxGold> jonii: I would recommend separate machine dedicated to ubuntu
<Faethin> Anybody have an idea how to prevent this?
<kesou> Is there a way to to prevent users from hitting shutdown freenx nomachine
<Jonii^> I have none. My old computer went boom and ceased to work. Bought this new one, but now.. :/
<Jonii^> LinuxGold, "boot into ubuntu and see what happens"?
<Frank83> Greetings guys. In order to "Backup" a Kernel I need to copy the abi***generic; config***genericinitrd.img***generic and so on? Or just the vmlinuz file?
<LinuxGold> jonii: with different hard drive configurations -- IDE might prevent OSes from functioning properly.
<Jonii^> That old hard drive is no longer connected
<Faethin> Nay?
<LinuxGold> jonii: if you are not at all familiar with computer hardware, I suggest taking it to the local PC tech support.
<Jonii^> Hmm :/
<noname-xyz> hello, i want to build Linux from scratch on ubuntu and when i do "chroot" i have this error message: Command 'chroot' is available in '/usr/sbin/chroot'
<noname-xyz> The command could not be located because '/usr/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<noname-xyz> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative priviledges associated with your user account.
<noname-xyz> bash: chroot: command not found
<FloodBot3> noname-xyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> Faethin: is this kubuntu?
<Faethin> Nope
<noname-xyz> ok
<Faethin> Ubuntu 8.10
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install GUI in 9.04 server
<Faethin> legend2440, no, I use Ubuntu 8.10
<pmatulis> what is the use of the 9.04 live cd session asking for credentials?
<kekeke> PerryArmstrong i'm wondering the same thing
<gajop> hey, anyone has any experience with MSI P45 NEO-F or any other MSI motherboard that's for quad core (intel) processors?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install GUI in 9.04 server
<LinuxGold> perryarmstrong: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Frank83> Greetings guys. In order to "Backup" a Kernel I need to copy the abi***generic; config***genericinitrd.img***generic and so on? Or just the vmlinuz file?
<ViaNocturna85> ok lo:no wirelss extensions, eth0:no wireless extensions, wmaster0:nowireless extensions, wlan0: that seems to be wireless and pan0:no wireless extensions
<dopplekorn> hello, why might permission be denied when i try to perform this command? ﻿echo 'options snd-usb-audio index=1' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<legend2440> Faethin: open nautilus then  Edit>preferences>media under music player does it say Amarok?
<PerryArmstrong> LinuxGold; is that enough??
<PonyPrincess> morning, my ppls
<kekeke> LinuxGold which do you recommend, xubuntu or kubuntu?
<LinuxGold> perryarmstrong: yes I did it on my x64 server
<LinuxGold> kekeke: it is based on your personal preference.
<Frank83> dopplekorn: Some commands require you to use the "sudo"
<LinuxGold> gnome or KDE
<Faethin> legend2440, it does
<Pici> dopplekorn: Because your user doesnt have access to files in /etc/. use sudo: echo 'options snd-usb-audio index=1' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<PonyPrincess> which distro will do my homework for me?
<Faethin> ...but I swear I had edited this already to read "ask what to do" legend2440
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: ok, on wlan0, what mode, and is there a value for access point (6 hex numbers), link quality, signal level, nosie level ?
<legend2440> Faethin: dont know why it would change back. not sure
<alburt> how to add the latest version openoffice in xubuntu?
<Faethin> legend2440, I remember having used sudo to open it the first time?
<LinuxGold> alburt: apt-get install openoffice
<legend2440> Faethin: yes that might be the problem
<Faethin> legend2440, I'm going to try it
<dopplekorn> pici: thanks, that displays ﻿"options snd-usb-audio index=1
<dopplekorn> "
<Frank83> Greetings guys. In order to "Backup" a Kernel I need to copy the abi***generic; config***genericinitrd.img***generic and so on? Or just the vmlinuz file?
<legend2440> Faethin: not sure if reboot is necessary or not for change to take effect
<Faethin> legend2440, it was not necessary
<Faethin> legend2440, it worked just fine XD
<alburt> LinuxGold, thank you
<LinuxGold> alburt: np
<legend2440> Faethin: ok good
<Faethin> legend2440, man I searched high and low for a solution and it was so... trivial XD
<Faethin> legend2440, thanks man :D
<legend2440> Faethin: your welcome
<Guest53105> HAY guys good-dat to yall today...I would like to knowsomething do I need a anti-virus program for my ubuntu linux.9.04 os
<Frank83> Yep, the easier the answer, the harder it's to find it.
<Frank83> Guest53105: As far as I know, there is not need to use antivirus with Linux OSs
<Frank83> Guest53105: BUT, I might be wrong.
<Guest53105> ok but i had hurd you dont need one but will it help
<legend2440> !virus | Guest53105
<ubottu> Guest53105: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ViaNocturna85> joeyeye: Mode=Managed, Access Point=Not-Associated, Link=0, Signal=0, Noise=0 (Sorry bad lag here)
<okey666> I am having some strange trouble with my wired connection,
<okey666> When I installed I noticed it was in the network manager, and now, when I come back to use it, it is no longer there. ifconfig does not show it either, only ath0 lo and wifi0. I think the adapter is still working because my windows laptop appears to connect to it, but with a static ip.
<okey666> Can anyone help?
<FloodBot3> okey666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43867> so r u saying that i dont need a antivirus program at all for my ubuntu 9.04
<Guest43867> how can yall be sure of all of that
<innomen> Hi guys, i'm going to write a program for ubuntu. as per solution 1 ( http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13699/ ) it's going to be a universal auto correct module. What language would let me write a program that can situate itself between the keyboard and the applications, all of them. like autohotkey.
<grouse> @okey eth0 is your wired connection
<grawity> jondavis: Unix, and its relatives Linux and BSD, are designed very differently from Windows.
<grawity> (Also, I seem to recognize you)
<jondavis> how so is that
<jondavis> grawity
<jondavis> ?
<joeyeye> ViaNocturna85: np... there's no radio ... here's what I recommend you try: 1. sudo apt-get install wpa-supplicant network-manager-gnome 2. sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and comment (#) everything out except lines that relate to "lo", save. 3. sudo ifup wlan0 4. sudo dhclient wlan0 - let me know what happens...
<Frank83> jondavis: If you feel unsure just make a test. Mount and pendrive with nasty virii into your ubuntu machine and watch at how it ignores everything.
<okey666> @grouse I didn't mention eth0 did I? Its not listed
<jondavis> i dont know how to make a antivirus code
<jondavis> to see it work
<DJones> !virus | jondavis The links here should explain why Linux isn't considered to be at risk from viruses
<ubottu> jondavis The links here should explain why Linux isn't considered to be at risk from viruses: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ViaNocturna85> Thanks, I will get back to you on this, thank you so far
<jondavis> \as for as a antivirus what about outher things like worms and lot more
<innomen> ok let me try a diffrent question what is the best codeing languae for ubuntu?
<grawity> innomen: It's the one you like most.
<JR_w> Running ArtistX Live and loving it-- but the black and gray backgrounds are hard to read and depressing.  Anyone know how to change it?
<grawity> There's really no "best"
<Frank83> jondavis: If you feel unsure just make a test. Mount and pendrive with nasty virii into your ubuntu machine and watch at how it ignores everything.
<innomen> grawity, i couldent write this app in flash, i know they have independant limitations and strengths
<Frank83> Greetings guys. In order to "Backup" a Kernel I need to copy the abi***generic; config***genericinitrd.img***generic and so on? Or just the vmlinuz file?
<Frank83> Me bad jondavis, ignore last message. :-)
<okey666> lspci gives: 04:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) but its not listed by ifconfig
<desti> i think the most used language is C
<grawity> innomen: C and C++ are the most used ones. Python is popular too. Some use Perl or PHP.
<innomen> desti, thanky
<innomen> grawity, i'm looking for something really low level, like that can even get between the user and the terminal, is this even possible in ubuntu, without you knwo stopping it from being ubuntu ehehh
<innomen> the reason i ask is i'm going to have to learn a new laungage i dont want to waste tons of time on one that wont work
<LF4> if I ssh in to a livecd session what is the default password for the ubuntu user?
<xcalibur> hello
<torn> If I compile my own kernel from source, does that mean I cannot use binaries from the repositories, and must compile all programs from source as well? What about when a new version of, let's say, nVidia drivers is released? Can I not use the binary, but must instead compile from source as well? I hear a lot of great things about compiling your own linux kernel for your own system, but at what costs?
<xcalibur> got a problem can anyone help?,..i dont get no sound on my newly installed ubuntu 8.10
<Frank83> Anyone knows the files I need to copy to "backup" a Kernel?
<torn> xcalibur, desktop or laptop? And what model?
<xcalibur> desktop
<torn> Do you know the soundcard?
<haytham-med> hi all, if i see the boot flag in the windows partition, this means the grub is installed on mbr ??
<LinuxGold> grouse: Just wanted to tell you thanks!!
<xcalibur> do i need to download some type of drivers ?
<haytham-med> in gparted
<xcalibur> it's nVIdia
<torn> xcalibur, not usually, no. Most audio cards are natively supported with the latest versions of Linux.
<bastidrazor> Frank83, just keep some older version in the grub in case the modified one is borked. boot in to the older version then reinstall the borked unmodified new.
<xcalibur> ok,..well my soundcard only works when it's on WIn XP
<torn> xcalibur, open up a terminal, and type: lspci > pci_devices
<xcalibur> ok
<shamm> *ahh*
<shamm> Bit*X -- miss it!!
<torn> And then open up the file (in your home directory) called "pci_devices", which you just created: gedit pci_devices
<torn> Go ahead and copy + paste everything in there to pastebin.com and paste the link in the channel.\
<Frank83> bastidrazor: Thanks for the answer. I am kind of new with Linux. Busting up the kernel won't bust up my system configuration, right?
<xcalibur> thanks
<mab_> salam
<mab_> helloo
<bastidrazor> Frank83, for example. you're on 2.6.28-15 .. have a 2.6.28-14 also installed. if you mess up the 2.6.28.15 you can always boot into the -14 and reinstall -15
<mab_> is there any iranian?
<frankS2> no
<mab_> can u help me?
<mab_> I am downloaded a program for ubuntu
<bastidrazor> Frank83, if the kernel you modify messes up you can always reinstall it. no harm done.
<Frank83> bastidrazor: Thanks. I got that part. :-). Just in case I seriously mess up the Kernel, how do I reinstall it? Assuming I already am on the previous one. Via synaptic?
<torn> xcalibur, anything so far?
<hdon> hi all. "Clock" preferences contains "Locations" where i can maintain a list of different locations, ostensibly for the purpose of showing the time for locations other than the system time zone setting
<bastidrazor> Frank83, yes
<hdon> how can i get my clock to show more than one time?
<hdon> or... anything better than what it is now
<Dark_Wolf> How can I get a Creative webcam to work? It's not recognized.
<mab_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ((((((((((((((999
<Frank83> bastidrazor: Cool! Thanks for the help. :-). I'm off to mess up some modules. Take care
<torn> Damn, he left.
<torn> Does anyone know anything about the question I asked earlier?
<torn> If I compile my own kernel from source, does that mean I cannot use binaries from the repositories, and must compile all programs from source as well? What about when a new version of, let's say, nVidia drivers is released? Can I not use the binary, but must instead compile from source as well? I hear a lot of great things about compiling your own linux kernel for your own system, but at what costs?
<progre55> hi people! when I set a job in crontab by "crontab -e", will it be run with the "root" privileges, or do I need to schedule it as "sudo /here/is/my/script"?
<iceroot> progre55: its running with the role you startet crontab -e
<Mion> torn: no it doesn't
<grawity> progre55: If it's in your crontab, it will be run as you.
<Mion> torn: you onlt have to compile any kernel modules
<grawity> progre55: If it's root's crontab (sudo crontab -e -u root), it will be run by root.
<iceroot> progre55: if you need a crontab with root  sudo crontab -e
<Mion> that you might have installed from the repos, like nvidia
<progre55> iceroot, oh, so I'mrunning crontab -e as sudo, then it's fine
<ezhulycourt> hoi
<torn> Mion, wouldn't the nvidia video driver be such a thing?
<progre55> thanks everybody, appreciate!
<Mion> torn: read what I wrote
<saad_> bonjour
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: open a terminal and type lsusb in it. That should give you a list of the devices you plugged. You also find there the exact hardware id of your webcam. search the internet with these exact data...
<torn> So then I would have to compile my nvidia driver some source.
<torn> *from
<Mion> yes
<Mion> but not "all apps"
<torn> Understood.
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, I'm on the manufacturers website, and it routed me to http://gkall.hobby.nl/downloads.html but I have no idea where to go from there
<Mion> btw you should make your own .deb for the kernel and nvidia
<scunizi> When looking at system monitor with "view all processes & dependancies" I see a Zombie process under deskbar-applet that I can't seem to kill.. any suggestions?
<Mion> it's fairly easy
<torn> Mion, is it really that noticeable (performance, stability, etc) when using a custom compiled kernel?
<Mion> you could take the build scripts for the official kernel and nvidia packages, and adapt them to your need
<torn> Mion, so that I can use the .deb later, instead of having to compile everytime I format/reinstall?
<saad_> ya d francais
<torn> Hm.
<Mion> the performance depends on what you do in the config, and what you optimice the kernel for
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: ??? This is a sane scanner driver page... You were talking about a creative WebCam...
<Mion> torn: yes, it would also make it easier to upgrade/uninstall your custom kernel and drivers
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, Yes, but Creative said that one of those things might work
<LinuxGold> how do I restart kdm without closing applications inside?
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Lists/Webcams/DispForm.aspx?ID=52&Source=http%3A%2F%2Fconnect.creativelabs.com%2Fopensource%2FLists%2FWebcams%2FAllItems.aspx&RootFolder=%2Fopensource%2FLists%2FWebcams
<bastidrazor> LinuxGold, you don't.
<grawity> LinuxGold: You cannot
<LinuxGold> *sniff*
<LinuxGold> brb then
<silv3r_m00n> how to check the mime type of a file ?
<torn> Mion, the only time applications would have a compatibility problem with the kernel, is if it's a difference of, say, 2.4.x vs 2.6.x versions, right? Pretty much any kernel within 2.6.x will work any recent application, regardless of how old or new it is.
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: Found this about that sq920x.c http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6444045
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<arand> torn: not necessarily, the differences are generally bigger between major version, of course, and hence more likely to "incompabilitize" things.
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, that didn't have any replies on it
<icarus> what just happened?
<grawity> !netsplit | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: Yeah.. I see that now...
<icarus> lol
<torn> arand, but as long as I remain within 2.6.x, it doesn't matter which kernel I compile, all my applications should theoretically work without problems?
<legend2440> silv3r_m00n: open nautilus open edit>preferences>list columns  check box  Mime Types
<Mion> torn: a few apps uses funtions that are only available in newer kernels, but there isn't many of them
<torn> Mion, I doubt I use any of those applications.
<legend2440> silv3r_m00n: or right click file choose properties  and see Type
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<PerryArmstrong> LinuxGold; thanks...can you help me on this issue i posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878
<icarus> how can i make my ubuntu box more secure?
<admin7_> why does my display have horizontal lines going down it? anyone?
<kirk> any one got WoW running in ubuntu?
<Keiffer> Hello
<icarus> kirk, i cant evean get tf2 to work
<kirk> icarus, cant you why?
<Keiffer> I have a question. How do you think / how do you backup your sistem?
<icarus> it will not conect to server
<keres> how do you add something to a zip via terminal?
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, found anything else? This is sorta looking hopeless
<keres> lemme rephrase that, how do you append a new file to an existing zip?
<Frank83> Greetings. You guys know if the "Realtek-Linux" project has a irc room?
<keres> via terminal
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: Looks like there is a software called easycam2 that has a module for some creative webcams http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136990
<Frank83> Greetings. You guys know if the "Realtek-Linux" project has a irc room?
<hdon> hi all. "Clock" preferences contains "Locations" where i can maintain a list of different locations, ostensibly for the purpose of showing the time for locations other than the system time zone setting. BUT adding or changing these locations doesn't seem to have any effect!
<icarus> kirk, if you want gameing use windows
<stelt> any xte / xtest / xautomate experience around ?
<rski> http://challenge-tv.com/demos/view/36577
<Frank83> Icarus: I don't agree with that. Wine does wonders nowadays.
<Keiffer> I would want to backup my linux. And i really don't know what's the best option. All /... just /home ?
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: Reading the post, you could try to install http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/easycam2-core.deb , then http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/easycam2-qt.deb
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ltcabral> whats the command to change password?
<grawity> ltcabral: passwd
<ltcabral> grawity: thanks
<hateball> !info gparted | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<hateball> ziroday: just testing if the bot works... dont be mad!
<ltcabral> grawity: "passwd mylogin" isnt working
<rjent> Greetings, could someone provide an example d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string that skips over the first partition and used the remainder of the disk to install ubuntu?
<grouse> man passwd
<grawity> ltcabral: Just passwd
<mookid> I'm trying to create a virtual network on ubuntu-virt and I get the following error message when I try to start it - libvirtError: cannot create bridge 'virbr0': Operation not permitted
<ltcabral> grawity: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ltcabral> passwd: password unchanged
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone know why nautilus would start showing hidden files by default?
<iceroot> Dark_Wolf: no, because its not showing hidden files by default
<grawity> Dark_Wolf: Because you pressed Ctrl-H accidentially?
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: <ctrl>h Nautilus saves the <ctrl>h status of every directory.
<Dark_Wolf> grawity, iceroot, minimec, every time I turn it off, then reopen Nautilus, the hidden files stay.
<Frank83> Guys, you can actually make nautilus to always show hidden files as default, Edit - Preferences
<JR_w> OK, it is simple.  Too simple for me.  Just right click on the desktop and change the theme from there.  Why didn't one of you tell me that?????
<legend2440> Dark_Wolf: open nautilus edit>preferences>views is there a check next to  Show hidden and backup files?
<Frank83> Dark_Wolf: Check Edit - Preferences - Views tab
<attackers> hello
<Keiffer>  Keiffer: depends on where you're backing up to and what your recovery process is going to be
<haytham-med> if i installed ubuntu through wubi, what is the result of "sudo fdisk -l" , would i see just one partition or what?
<Webu> Anyone to recommend a file explorer for CLI?
<jondavis> hay guy's.I will be going to a junior college soon" and i will be takeing a class and becomeing a PC Technical support .and i will be geting a certificate for this class.but i also really like to learn hacking.but there is so little on hacking.can yall plese help me out
<Dark_Wolf> Frank83, legend2440, got it, thanks :P
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: nautilus should remember the <ctrl>h status of every window. So if you do <ctrl>h to hide them in your /home directory, they should be gone the next time you open nautilus, but only for directory /home.
<Keiffer> I would want to backup my linux. And i really don't know what's the best option. All /... just /home ?
<Gedeon> hey
<jondavis> will yall plese read what i said
<prodigel> hi all. I've tried upgrading from hardy to jaunty on an older computer, and even apt-get -f install gives me errors: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jondavis> \and help me out
<Dark_Wolf> jondavis, hacking is unethical. We're not going to help with that.
<grawity> Dark_Wolf: You should re-read the definition of word "hacking".
<Dark_Wolf> Well
<grawity> jondavis should do so too.
<jondavis> thank u
<Dark_Wolf> I'm assuming he's talking about the bad kind
<jondavis> i have read the work hacking
<ltcabral> im using a pam module that gets login/password and creates a kerberos principal with them... so when i use passwd to change user password i get this: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ltcabral> passwd: password unchanged. how can i fix this??
<Dark_Wolf> I realize that there are multiple definitions
<jondavis> but i want to l;earn more
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me make a jump drive bootable with unetbootin?
<grawity> ltcabral: Ah, it uses Kerberos for authentication?
<random-hunter> the hacking discussion is lame
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis, i think you may be in the wrong chan. Maybe try 4chan?
<Dark_Wolf> jondavis, what exactly are you wanting to do?
<grawity> ltcabral: Here I just use kpasswd for that; haven't really figured out either.
<Dark_Wolf> b3rz3rk3r, nice.
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<ltcabral> grawity: i dont use kerberos for authentication i think... my kerberos just replaces ssh
<grawity> ltcabral: ...that doesn't really make sense
<ltcabral> grawity: what doesnt :P
<jondavis> dark_wolf....I am trying to get to know how can a person start to learn to hack.and not become a craker.but there are so minny ways of the word hacking
<milkinis> hi na vs
<jondavis> i have look up the word hacking/google it and there seems to be alot of bad thing about hacking
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me with using unetbootin?
<prodigel> so ... can I escape this apt-get -f install error? AFAIK -f is the last resort. if that doesn't what could I do?
<jondavis> some say it is about programing
<jondavis> netwoking'
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis, get yourself a jumbo pack of cheetos, a 2L bottle of coke and the manuals for everything you want to learn about.
<grouse> @jondavis, do you have any idea what you are talking about?
<krille> hello
<grouse> hi
<jondavis> grouse do u know what u r taling about
<grawity> jondavis: http://catb.org/jargon/html/meaning-of-hack.html and http://catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html should be all you need to start.
<Condoulo> on, I'm on Ubuntu-64-bit. I'm wanting to run Firefox 3.5 from a folder. However, I'm running into an issue where it won't run the 64-bit Flash Alpha, so I'm assuming it isn't a real 64-bit version of 3.5. Where could I find one?
<krille> någon svensk?
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis, this is a support channel for users of Ubuntu Linux. Not script-kiddie kindergarten. Go troll elsewhere
<jrib> !ff3.5 | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Tamnakz> unetbootin asks for a file 97zip-full or equivalent?
<gummi> hi guys, i got linux at work, but I have a few websites that demand netscape, which firefox doesnt have... can anyone help me please?
<AJC_Z0> Condoulo: You can download 64 bit libflashplayer.so from Adobe. Look for the "alpha" release
<jondavis> i am not a fucking script kiddie ass houle
<b3rz3rk3r> hole*
<grawity> jondavis: But you just started acting like one.
<jrib> !language | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grouse> this is a nice end to my day
<prodigel> dudes, dudes! let's get on with this hacking thing and get on more channel related business. Like apt-get errors? :D
<jondavis>  SO YALL KNOW I AM NOT NEED TO BECOME A CRAKER
<ascheel> Is there a hotkey set up by default that opens a text input box to allowe the direct typing of a path (/home/user/files or something) that will open that directory up in Nautilus?
<AJC_Z0> Condoulo: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jrib> jondavis: stop.  please.
<jondavis> WHY
<prodigel> ascheel, ctrl+l
<jondavis> SOULD I
<ascheel> prodigel: that's awesome.  :)  Thanks!
<grouse> +1 admin
<jcmarini> <jondavis no!
<b3rz3rk3r> rofl.. nice one jrib
<AJC_Z0> Caps lock: cruise control for cool
<krille> is anybody from sweden in this room?
<prodigel> ascheel, it's pretty universal
<rski> krille: yes-
<grouse> @afraid not
<AJC_Z0> When I connect to a network using DHCP with Network Manager, I'd like to join a second network for which I use "sudo ip addr add 10.10.20.6/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate that?
<ascheel> prodigel: I'm moving from Windows (a year in the process) so lots to lean for me, still.  :)
<Lenin_Cat> were do I extract fonts to
<jonny_b> Hello,installing sun-java6 throught the terminal,how do i accept the agreement,ive scrolled down to the end and hit enter but nothing?
<hdon> nc in jaunty claims to be version 1.10 -- but http://netcat.sf.net/download.php claims the latest version is 0.7.1 -- wtf?
<ascheel> lots to learn, that is.
<FENERBAHCE> selam
<FENERBAHCE> türk varmı
<ascheel> FENERBAHCE: what is your native language?
<grouse> @jonny_b, is that the blue screen install thing?
<ascheel> !turkish | FENEERBAHCE
<ubottu> FENEERBAHCE: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jonny_b> yes grouse
<Lenin_Cat> were do I extract fonts to
<grouse> @jonny_b, I think you can use tab to move between the buttons at the end, and/or there are hotkeys assigned by <a> where a would be the button your press
<hdon> the ssh man page included with Jaunty says that netcat has proxy support, and gives a sample invocation of ssh involving netcat which does not work with the version of netcat supplied with Jaunty!!!!
<hdon> why is the man page documentation always neglected with ubuntu?
<ascheel> another question for everybody.  I tried using kubuntu and didn't like it.  I uninstalled KDE and the libs, but I still have the kubuntu splash screen.  How do i revert that back to the standard Ubuntu loading splash screen?  Anyboyd know?
<hdon> you guys don't care about users who are actually developers >:(
<ascheel> anybody*
<cih997> hi, does anyone installed vmware server 1.0.9 on ubuntu with kernel 2.6.31-rc1??
<grouse> @jonny_b, or it may be asking you to type "yes" in
<grouse> I can't remember
<Lufti> How can I remove a network printer in Hardy?
<prodigel> Lufti, try localhost:631 in firefox
<jonny_b> grouse: done thanks...feel like such a noob lol
<marcelo> hi, how do I install non-free nVidia drivers via apt-get?
<grouse> @jonny_b, no probs. Good luck.
 * akravets_ ggg
<legend2440> marcelo: easier to open  system>administration>hardware drivers and install from there
<gajop> hm, does ubuntu need to be reinstalled if the only thing changed is the motherboard, CPU and power supply? the GPU and hard disk (obviously) remain the same
<Lufti> prodigel: thx!
<ricko> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<jon> hello
<Lufti> prodigel: when i try to delete a printer by clicking on the delete button i get  a 403 forbidden page
<Lufti> any idea?
<Guest42174> can yall help me out
<prodigel> Lufti, go to administration zone and change permission settings
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Any suggestion on setuping dual screens? What to use actually...xrandr...something else?
<ascheel> !ask | Guest42174
<ubottu> Guest42174: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prodigel> Lufti, it wil ask you for user/password, usually it's the same as the login ones
<AJC_Z0> Lenin_Cat: In what form do you have these fonts?
<msk> with reference to this thread :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613779&highlight=kernel+panic , how can i reinstall the Kernel ?
<Lufti> prodigel: I dont get any login form
<J11> Hi, I get 404 errors when using apt-get update from a (rather old) live cd
<J11> It's the live cd of Breezy
<legend2440> J11: breezy is long gone. no longer supported. those repos probably no longer exist
<ricko> how to enable webcam in pidgin?
<J11> So there are no old repos servers?
<ascheel> !webcam | ricko
<ubottu> ricko: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<minimec> ricko: <alt>F2 gstreamer-properties Look in the video section
<ricko> how to enable webcam in pidgin?
<dare> J11: you will have to download a new iso
<random-hunter> My pppoe connection wont come up during startup. I have to manually enable it everytime.  pppoeconf was used to set the connection up. Any solution to this?
<ricko> minimec: okay, i have already in it and so?
<prodigel> Lufti, http://localhost:631/admin?op=config-server . You could play play a little with the permissions, or you can add allow all in every section.
<minimec> ricko: test picture is working?
<Positivity> hi
<msk> with reference to this thread :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613779&highlight=kernel+panic , how can i reinstall the Kernel ?
<quizme_> ex/vi: Error: Unable to create temporary file: Permission denied
<AJC_Z0> quizme_: Is /var mounted? Run "ls -ld /var/tmp /tmp" and show the result
<ricko> minimec: no, but ican enable the webcam in cheese
<J11> Well I think I still have a gutsy or intrepid cd laying around if I can find it. The breezy cd was easy to find since that was an official cd.
<quizme_> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2009-08-10 16:51 /tmp
<quizme_> drwxrwxrwt  3 root root 4096 2009-08-06 14:24 /var/tmp
<AJC_Z0> I should say mounted read and write. See the output of "mount"
<AJC_Z0> quizme_: /tmp should be more 1777. Run "sudo chmod 1777 /tmp"
<AJC_Z0> s/more/mode/
<quizme_> thanks
<minimec> ricko: So your cam works... Good. As for pidgin I have no idea as I don't use it.
<legend2440> J11: gutsy is too old also. intrepid would work though
<RyanT5000> what's the best laptop wifi card for Jaunty?  I'm getting some horrendous performance with ath5k
<ricko> minimec: okay.. thanks anyway
<Positivity> When I putty to a Ubuntu 9.04 box, my VI doesn't support syntax highlighting. Is there a package that I can install or a config I can change to get syntax highlighting?
<msk> how to replace a corrupt initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic file ?
<J11> Well I found another server that hosts breezy repos
<ascheel> msk, hang on, I know the answer
<Positivity> Hmmm... this channel has more questioners and fewer answerers :-(
<ascheel> on the phone, give me a minute, msk
<msk> ascheel: ok
<omeddragon> how can I play dvd on ubuntu
<Frank83> Greetings guys. One question: Is "Subversion" worth installing? I've read about it (wiki) and sounds a lot (to me) like Synaptic.
<ascheel> Frank83: that question is better suited for #svn or #subversion
<ascheel> !svn | Frank83
<ubottu> Frank83: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<ricko> minimec: the default input test now works. so what do i do now to enable it for pidgin?
<troythetechguy> I'm able to connect to the internet in my virtual machine, but none of the networking commands work in teh shell (i.e. ping address).  I tried many different addresses and they all have 100% packet loss.  Ideas?
<minimec> ricko: ??? As for pidgin I have no idea as I don't use it.
<brorjonas> Is VLC capable of writing an error log? Running it through the terminal doesn't show anything. And VLC hangs itself 4/5 times when I fullscreen it.
<msk> ascheel: i got the same problem as pointed out in this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613779&highlight=kernel+panic
<quizme_> everybody is awake now
<ricko> minimec: okay.. thanks
<msk> ascheel: kernel panic !
<ascheel> msk, ok I have time now.  What is the problem you're having?
<msk> ascheel: i got the same problem as pointed out in this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613779&highlight=kernel+panic
<kernel> good panic : )
<Frank83> Ascheel: I understand you, but my question is not really Subversion related. I just wanted to know if it's worth installing. SourceForge.net "RTLWireless" project mentions it a lot. I just wanted to know if it's worth to keep, or just install it for what I want and then get rid of it.
<quizme_> can somebody help me with bind?
<AJC_Z0> Frank83: Unless you already know you need subversion, then you don't need it
<quizme_> I'm clueless
<msk> ascheel : mine is ..ubuntu 8.10..
<legend2440> omeddragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ascheel> msk: I'm confused.  You said originally it was a problem with syntax highlighting.
<AJC_Z0> quizme_: The people in the BIND channel might
<icarus> if i change the MTU will that have any effect when torrenting?
<mark_> can someone help me with running wow on ubuntu?
<Frank83> AJC_Z0: So you recommend to install, use it and uninstall?
<quizme_> ajc_z0: they are not very helpful
<ascheel> Frank83: if you edit source or patch source a lot, it's worth having to use.
<msk> ascheel: no..i never said about syntax highlighting .
<quizme_> ajc_z0: they just reference 800 page manuals to me...
<AJC_Z0> Frank83: Subversion is not an Ubuntu package manager like Synaptic. I recommend you not install any software which you don't need
<ascheel> msk: you're right and I apologize.  It was someone else.  I don't know anything about your kernel panic.  :(  I'm sorry
<prodigel> ascheel, syntax highlighting was Positivity
<ascheel> Positivity: it was you that asked about syntax highlighting
<msk> ascheel: ok...no prob
<ascheel> Positivity: first:  sudo apt-get install vim
<fosa> is there a way to get a look at what a site looks like in IE?
<ascheel> Positivity: inside of vi, you need to ':syntax on'  it's also helpful to set your terminal emulation to xterm-256color instead of just xterm
<minimec> mark_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<gajop> does ubuntu need to be reinstalled if the only thing changed is the motherboard, CPU and power supply? the GPU and hard disk (obviously) remain the same
<msk> kernel : did u panic ? :D
<AJC_Z0> quizme_: BIND is a pice of crap^W^W^Wlarge, complex piece of software which should only be used by those who understand DNS and know what they are doing. You might have better luck if you ask a very specific and sufficently detailed question not covered in the documentation
<Frank83> Ascheel: Thanks. I'll do that. @AJC_Z0. I do share the idea of not installing unneeded software. I need to use it because the "RTL-Wireless Linux" page at Sourceforge.net says it's the only way I can get the drivers.
<msk> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<mark_> Minimec, i already did that and it didnt help... my problem is that it doesnt look right when i start it up
<kernel> :)
<Veronica> does anyone know how to reset xchat to default settings?
<icarus> !tux
<ubottu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<Condoulo>  why is it Shiretoko/Firefox 3.5 doesn't include the option for Google in the search box in Ubuntu 64-bit
<msk> how to replace a corrupt initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic ?
<ascheel> msk: tell me where the file is and if I've got it, if you'd like I can toss it your way.
<minimec> mark_: So it could be a resolution or 3D problem. Verify that compiz is NOT running. Maybe adjust the default display size to a lower resolution.
<msk> ascheel: /boot
<fosa> is there a way to get a look at what a site looks like in IE6, 7, and 8?
<AJC_Z0> Frank83: Are you sure you need that software for your wireless device? If so, do you know how to get, build, package and install system software?
<grim_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ascheel> sorry, msk.  I only have back to 2.6.27 kernel
<Condoulo> fosa, there are actually services that will take screenshots of websites under different browsers if you put in the URL
<msk> ascheel: there is a backup file(with .bak extension) ,,,how can i use it ?
<ascheel> msk: just rename it?
<AJC_Z0> Veronica: "rm -rf ~/.xchat" will do that
<AJC_Z0> but be sure that is what you want
<Veronica> thx AJC_Z0
<msk> ascheel : first of all..is it helpful ?
<Condoulo> fosa, its browsershots. :) Gives you a whole lot of options and will show you how your website looks under different resolutions, browsers, etc.
<fosa> Condoulo, screenshots are good but it would be nice if there was a firefox plugin for linux that did it so I could test functionality as well
<fosa> Condoulo, that sounds nice and i'll check it out :)
<Condoulo> fosa, well, only way I can think of that unless Wine has updated to allow newer versions of Trident, would be to run it in a Virtual Machine
<mark_> minimec: how do i do that?
<LF4> With the liveCD I cant seem to find my floppy drive in /dev/ what does ubuntu show for fd0?
<ascheel> msk: is what helpful?  If you want to try and use it for a kernel, then rename it.  Are there no other kernels available in grub?
<fosa> Condoulo, ah thanks, i'll try that :)
<Condoulo> fosa, no problem.
<icarus> i deleted my help icon from my pannel how do i get it back?
<minimec> mark_: 3D is in the preferences appearance menu... resolution in the preferences display menu.
<AJC_Z0> Condoulo: Did you get the Flash plugin to which i referred you working?
<msk> ascheel : i mean , that .bak file...is it a useful one ? will renaming work ?
<minimec> mark_: resolution could also be in the ATI/Nvidia settings tool.
<msk> ascheel : i guess i need a Live CD to rename it ?
<Frank83> AJC_Z0: Well, Ubuntu does recognize the Hardware and even has a module (RTL8185) for it. But It has some problems: Low signal, extreme use of power (Some say it could lead to a burnt card) and so on. I tried the Ndiswrapper method with no success at all. So I'm going to try this one. And to the other question, I already installed the build-essentials and the other things needed
<AJC_Z0> icarus: Find it in the Applications menu and right click, then "Add this launcher to panel"
<Whitor> With Ubuntu, Is there anything I should change if I take a hard drive out of one machine and place it in a separate (identicle) machine?   ... The only things that are different are the MAC adds for the nics in this thing
<Condoulo> AJC_Z0, uhh... wasn't too worried about the plugin, already had that. When I choose to run Firefox 3.5 from a folder (because it handles my settings properly unlike the one in the repos do,) it won't want to recognize the plugin file in the folder. I think the issue is the version I'm running from the folder isn't compatible w/ 64-bit plugins
<Whitor> I keep getting periodically dropped from the network for split seconds
<msk> ascheel : i don't have any other kernels available ..:)
<ascheel> msk: I think so.  A LiveCD will probably be required.
<Whitor> makes it hard to raid in WoW .... heh
<ascheel> msk: How did it get corrupted?
<mark_> minimec: the resolution im at fits my laptop per fectly and i cant find the 3D in the appearence menu
<AJC_Z0> Frank83: svn is in simplest terms just a tool to download files, so if you are comfortable with all I mentioned, then try it, but be careful what you change
<ascheel> Whitor: I think swapping the HDDs would probably work.
<msk> ascheel : not sure....but i did use gparted...it fixed many errors
<ascheel> msk: gparted itself is safe.  Do you have a failing HDD?
<Whitor> ascheel, welll it works ... but I get an occasional disconnect... I'm trying to discern wheter it is Hardware or software related
<icarus> AJ_Z0, it is not there
<msk> ascheel : no
<Frank83> AJC_Z0: Will do, thanks for the help and the advices. I've already made the necessary arrangements just in case I blow up the Kernel.
<AJC_Z0> Condoulo: What setting(s) doesn't the native 3.5 handle? Just curious (since I'm using it with no problems)
<Whitor> if oyu see me disconnecting and reconnecting ... this is why
<minimec> mark_: disable the visual effects, if they are activated.
<ascheel> Whitor: wireless or wired?
<Whitor> ascheel, wired
<Condoulo> AJC_Z0, the one in the repos is having issues configuring the search engine for me. =/
<mark_> minimec: ok i just did
<ascheel> Whitor: have you for sure ruled out the switch/router the PC is connected to?
<ascheel> Whitor: Try plugging it into the port a known-good PC is currently plugged into.
<Whitor> ascheel, yes. the other puter works fine on the same wire
<msk> ascheel : thanks for ur replies....
<icarus> AJ_Z0, it is not there
<AJC_Z0> icarus: I am not AJ_Z0. Right click on the panel, choose "Add to panel" and hunt it down. You didn't remove the yelp package, did you?
<icarus> yelp?
<ascheel> msk: sorry I couldn't be of more help.  I'm going to recommend a reinstall of Ubuntu over top of your current installation or perhaps a format/reinstall
<teimu> hi ubuntu. im trying prevent access of any kind to a directory. i can chmod 000 folder/, but this only stops people who dont know how to chmod back. how can i require sudoer to chmod back?
<ascheel> Whitor: which Ubuntu version you on?
<Whitor> ascheel, 8.10
<icarus> AJC_Z0, i will check
<ascheel> teimu: chown root /path
<LinuxGold> what package is the splash screen that you see at bootup?
<ascheel> Whitor: you know the chipset the network is using?
<okey666> my left mouse click is broken, it persists after reboot. I can only right or centre click. Can anyone help?
<Xerran> I accidentally hit the tab to remember session when mounting ntfs partitions, how do get default setting back?
<sHyLoCk_> LinuxGold: usplash
<Dark_Wolf> How do I stop the update manager from starting automatically/
<LinuxGold> thanks shylock
<teimu> perfect ascheel! thanks
<icarus> AJC_Z0,  no they are there
<okey666> Dark_Wolf: do you mean starting or notifying. To stop starting system, prefs, startup apps. To stop notifying, system, admin, update manager, settings (on 9.04)
<ascheel> teimu: better yet:  chown root:root /path
<LinuxGold> brb
<Dark_Wolf> okey666, a notification would be okay from the area by the clock or something, but the thing just opens all the time
<ascheel> teimu: my pleasure.
<unforgiven512> I just installed karmic-alpha-3-amd64
<unforgiven512> And, upon trying to activate the hardware drivers for b43legacy
<unforgiven512> it crashes network manager
<unforgiven512> and doesn't activate
<unforgiven512> Any ideas?
<motoh> I'm still unable to get encrypted DVDs to play. x.x  Libdvdcss2 is installed, no media player works.
<nifty> motoh: have you tried vlc?
<fedel> Hi everybody. When I run "apt-get upgrade" it returns:
<motoh> nifty - no, I'd rather avoid vlc if at all possible.
<fedel> The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic
<edbian> fedel: It returns... ?
<nifty> vlc is good but i don tknow what else to say
<Xerran> How do I make ubuntu ask for a PW before mounting a drive?
<motoh> nifty - it's not a question of which player, it's something to do with libdvdcss2.
<Dark_Wolf> okey666, there's no way for me to stop it from opening in the settings
<fedel> Why is it happen?
<AJC_Z0> motoh: Did you read and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<LinuxGold> hmm...
<Dark_Wolf> Didn't the older versions just show a notification box in the top gnome toolbar?
<AJC_Z0> !DVD AJC_Z0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVD AJC_Z0
<snoopy> yeyeyeeh
<motoh> AJC_Z0 - yes.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i have no idea how to fix this problem: someone is trying to add me on emesene, but when i press add, a window appears saying i alreadyhave this contact... but i don't =/
<AJC_Z0> !dvdcss AJC_Z0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss AJC_Z0
<snoopy> Use pidgin or kopete
<teimu> how can i see what group im part of?
<snoopy> or try  aMSN
<Dark_Wolf> AJC_Z0, use | between the command and your nick
<AJC_Z0> How do I teach ubottu? I don't want to clog the channel with more tests
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<Dark_Wolf> oh... teaching
<AJC_Z0> !DVD | AJC_Z0
<ubottu> AJC_Z0, please see my private message
<boss_mc> !ubottu | AJC_Z0
<ubottu> AJC_Z0: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<boss_mc> AJC_Z0: the wiki link has instructions
<AJC_Z0> Thanks
<snoopy> нуфр үрфе ыру ыфшв
<snoopy> хҹЖ
<snoopy> хҹЖ
<FloodBot2> snoopy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rchap> If i saved a server as a favorite... how do I access it when I restart xchat?
<Yossarian> hello
<snoopy> mmm
<Yossarian> is there any way to remove notifications from jaunty(the little slider that appears when you change the brightness or volume via controls of the notebook)
<Yossarian> ?
<snoopy> anyof you guys use WINEH?
<snoopy> WINEHQ**
<Xerran> I messed up a setting and now i'm no longer asked for authorization before mounting a drive, how do I get this back?
<srynznfyra> hi
<Loafers> !ask > snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy, please see my private message
<srynznfyra> who needs help with ubuntu
<domo> i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu, but it says there are no new releases.. but my sources file is pulling from hardy repos.
<domo> how do i make sure im using the latest?
<srynznfyra> well
<domo> i'm using ubuntu server btw
<srynznfyra> if its working it should say in update manager
<boss_mc> domo: are you using cli?
<srynznfyra> oh
<srynznfyra> ok
<Loafers> !upgrade | domo
<ubottu> domo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<srynznfyra> well lsb_release
<Yossarian> is there any way to remove notifications from jaunty(the little slider that appears when you change the brightness or volume via controls of the notebook)?
<FloodBot2> srynznfyra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manish> Hi Friends
<domo> ohh, i think i might be using the long support release.... how can i upgrade from that ?
<srynznfyra> i don't know about the notifications in jaunty. In the livecd I saw a tool to modify them, but I can't find it in the install. Maybe you can install it with synaptic.
<srynznfyra> to upgrade your system to a new release, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jed> hi, what is the best place to report a broken url for a pkg manager file?
<Loafers> Yossarian, http://tiny.cc/2YA8D , Is this what you are looking for?
<Flare183> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<boss_mc> domo: you have to change the update prompt to default (in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades)
<domo> boss_mc: thank you, thats what i neeeded
<manish> boss_mc: can u tell me what is SSH ?
<Loafers> !ssh | manish
<ubottu> manish: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<b3rz3rk3r> ok, weird thing just happened. Started up my FF as i always do, but now my fonts have changed. I have tried setting them back from the Options menu, but nothing changes. All the settings there are the defaults (serif, 16)  Help?
<boss_mc> manish: ssh = Secure Sockets Layer = An encrypted communication protocol, used for remote access to machines
<Yossarian> yes Loafers thanks a bunch :D
<Yossarian> but is there any way to undo it if i change my mind later on?
<boss_mc> manish: ha, ssh, ssl, similar... ssh is Secure SHell
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, By any chance did you install anything recently before using FireFox?
<Loafers> Yossarian, No clue, I just googled that link.  Maybe you can find the answer with another google
<srynznfyra> I have a question. I've installed two custom kernels on jaunty (2.6.30.4). One of them was a complete custom config, the other was pulled from generic but with a couple mods such as CPU architecture, low latency, and XFS as built in instead of module. When booting both of these kernels I haven't been able to get to a shell or X environment, all it has is a blinking white cursor. I am using GRUB 2 by the way, I thought it might have something to do with tha
<manish> So, how to secure linux box from ssh in network as an administrator ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, only the updates (which i noticed did update FF 3.0 to FF 3.5. but my other machine (laptop with exactly the same setup and updates) continues to work as normal
<srynznfyra> @manish: you mean stop people from ssh'ing to it?
<Flare183> manish: Very secure
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, il upload an img to show you
<manish> srynznfyra: yes
<Flare183> !imagebin | b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<boss_mc> manish: well, your outside firewall will block the ports, as will the iptables/ufw on the individual machines unless explicitly opened
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, I had the same problem as you and I remember it had something to do with an app i installed
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4012/screenshotn.png
<srynznfyra> ok, well you can just uninstall ssh if you don't want any ssh access. To stop people ssh'ing to it, you can just not tell them the password maybe?
<Flare183> srynznfyra: Or you could just stop the ssh service
<srynznfyra> @flare: yess didn't think of that
<nifty> anyone know a good forum to find programmers?
<teimu> Flare183, righto, /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, rememeber what it was? Iv messsed with a few packages recently, but nothing that should render fonts differently in FF surely?
<srynznfyra> @teimu: that should work yes
<Flare183> teimu: Exactly
<manish> If two admins are in one network can one admin ssh'ing without others knowledge ?
<srynznfyra> but does anyone know about the blinking white cursor death screen with a custom compiled kernel? (2.6.30.4 on jaunty)
<Flare183> manish: Well, the only way you can find out if someone else is ssh'ed to the computer/server is to use the command, users
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, only two recently installed that i can remember are Ear_Candy, and AptonCD.. but neither of those should affect my fonts?
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, I thought so too, but I remember i was really pissed when my fonts were changed and everything was defaulted.  Try checking System > Preferences > Apperance > Fonts Tab and see if they are defaults.
<manish> Flare183: thanks
<snoopy> hmm
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, will do
<Flare183> manish: Your welcome :)
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, the defaults should be: Sans 10, Sans 10, Sans 10, Sans Bold 10, Monospace 10
<manish> Flare183: when i gives command users it gives my username two times
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, roger that.. all std.
<Flare183> manish: That is because you are logged in twice
<groskiff1994> hi !
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, fonts have only changed in FF, everything else is normal
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, Then I have no clue :(  I don't remember how I solved it when that happened to me.  I think I reinstalled ubuntu b/c i was so pissed lol
<Tankado> t.il
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, hahah, im not that bothered
<Flare183> b
<Flare183> oos
<manish> Flare183: no dear I logged in once only
<Flare183> manish: Actually you aren't, if you have the terminal up, then it logs you in again
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, its just off putting unno? Like, i expect my text a certain way... whatever, il get used to it i guess
<manish> Flare183: Oh, That's it ?
<patricrawley> Does anyone here have an embarq dsl modem?
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: I found your solution, if you goto Preferences, and on the content tab you should see a fonts section
<Flare183> manish: Yup
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, Ok try Firefox Preferences > Content > Fonts & Colors Advanced > and see if Allow Pages to choose their own font is checked.
<manish> Flare183: Can u tell me the path and file name where all this chatting history is saved ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Flare183, yeah, been there, but i cant change it to anything.. all the defaults are there
<Flare183> manish: Are you using XChat?
<user> hello
<Polarina> Is there a simple way to install Python 3.1 for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Flare183> !hi | user
<ubottu> user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Loafers> !Python | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<manish> Flare183: gnome-xchat
<b3rz3rk3r> Flare183, brb... have to tend to the oven
<user> help
<Loafers> !ask > user
<ubottu> user, please see my private message
<Flare183> manish: ok then the path should be something like this: /home/<insert username here>/.xchat2
<Polarina> Loafers: That didn't help much.
<user> #help
<Dark_Wolf> user, we can't help if you don't say what you need
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, Did you read my message?
<user> what are the codes for downloading?
<ari_aaron> Why does the enter keyring password box sometimes pop up immediately when I start up, and is sometimes delayed?
<icqn> user, for downloading what?
<ari_aaron> and why isn't FF3.5 official?
<b3rz3rk3r> back
<manish> Flare183: Thanks
<Flare183> !universe | ari_aaron
<ubottu> ari_aaron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<manish> Flare183: I got it
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, let me find it quick, was tending to the oven
<Flare183> Oops
<Flare183> manish: Great
<user> mp3s; software; movies?
<b3rz3rk3r> multitasking ftw!
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: haha
<snoopy> user, use torrentz?
<Loafers> !illegal | user
<ubottu> user: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MrPiracy> Does anyone know of a good app that will backup partition sector by sector and that acctually has also a version for windows?
<user> okay, thanks!!
<Loafers> !o4o > Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers, please see my private message
<Flare183> !windows | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, yes its ticked. unchecking will force them to use my desired fonts.. nice one
<ari_aaron> Why does the enter keyring password box sometimes pop up immediately when I start up, and is sometimes delayed?
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, Problem solved ?
<Flare183> ari_aaron: Because it takes a bit for you computer to bring it up depending on which process it runs before it
<patricrawley> hello
<Loafers> !hello > patricrawley
<ubottu> patricrawley, please see my private message
<Flare183> Loafers: You know you could just use a pipe
<ari_aaron> can I change it? The whole reason I installed ubuntu was to get online fast
<MrPiracy> well, forget the windows part then ... any good application to backup partitions sector by sector?
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, i cant tell now :p
<Deiu> Hello!
<patricrawley> ubottu: how? I'm on irssi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snoopy> You guys know how to roll up a joint?
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, been doing this for too long.. :p  il grab my laptop after iv finished making dinner and have a look..
<Flare183> !ot | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Loafers> b3rz3rk3r, Since you can't tell the difference I won't tell you if that was a default or not and pretend that the problem i s solved okay lol?
<fLacesS> ALL FUCK
<snoopy> xD
<Flare183> o.O
<Flare183> !omg | fLacesS
<ubottu> fLacesS: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<MrPiracy> snoopy: i know it, even though i dont smoke it
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, Flare183 thanks for your help.. :)
<Loafers> !profanity | fLacesS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profanity
<motoh> Anyone here have any experience with libdvdcss as in it not working?
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: No problem
<patricrawley> does anyone here have an embarq router?
<ari_aaron> Flare183:an I change it? The whole reason I installed ubuntu was to get online fast
<arand> patricrawley: /j #windows
<Deiu> Is there an alternative to vmware workstation, for creating the images? It should preferably be able to be run by vmware player.
<snoopy> oh really? know how to roll up a zig zag because i suck with them
<manish> ubottu: Suggest any backup software for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPiracy> snoopy: it makes you stupid, like a MS products buyer
<snoopy> MS?
 * b3rz3rk3r is AFk - Peanut Butter Jelly Time! (AKA - Dinner)
<Flare183> ...
<Dark_Wolf> I wish the package installer would actually tell me which file it's downloading instead of just saying "File 2"
<ScottG> What can I do when I press a button and X doesn't seem to read it? I am trying to set a key binding but it doesn't work in gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts or in Compiz. Any ideas?
<MrPiracy> snoopy: hahahah, you see?
<Flare183> snoopy: Its means Microsoft
<snoopy> xD 0o0O0O0Oh
<snoopy> my bad, had my noob moment.
<Loafers> Deiu, http://tiny.cc/YVDQD
<Flare183> !away | b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<manish> Flare183: I am using ubuntu at office and at home. Ok ? Now is it possible when I update my office pc & download the update bring it home in storage media and update home Laptop without Internet ?
<snoopy> You guys know any good games for Ubuntu 8.10?
<Flare183> manish: Yes, sorta
<Flare183> !games | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<manish> Flare183: what is sorta ?
<Loafers> !wormux > snoopy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wormux
<kubu>  any one know how to save and insert repos of kubuntu public PGP key to packagekit?
<Deiu> Loafers, thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<rahsputin> Hi i am on my friends machine, he is running dapper LTS, is it possible to upgrade...step by step to current
<Loafers> !upgrade > rahsputin
<Flare183> manish: You don't need to put them on a external device. You can just ssh to you other computer and type in sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> rahsputin, please see my private message
<rampageoberon> hi, i've had samba installed and working for a while however recently i am not able to view the shares on the workgroup from my pc? any ideas why?
<MrPiracy> I cant get OpenOffice to open my password protected excel files (ext. xlsx) created with MS Office 2007. Is there any compatibility issue? Any other program to open it from Ubuntu Jaunty x64?
<patricrawley> hi, I have an acer 8930g and I upgraded to the latest kernel 2.6.28.14 and lost all my sound
<Flare183> MrPiracy: There could try GNOME Office
<Mka> I have a reiser filesystem I put big files on (movie files). I find ubuntu spends a significant time when mounting it at boot time. should I consider abandoning reiser in favor on ext3 instead or there is a workaround?
<manish> Flare183: But, suppose I don't have internet at home then ?
<MrPiracy> Flare183: is it in synaptics?
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Yup
<Cope57> snoopy try here http://gwos.org/doku.php/games:start
<MrPiracy> Flare183: ok, thx
<Flare183> manish: Then, you can't really.
<Flare183> MrPiracy: No problem
<blognewb> Hey guys will it be redundant if i have spawn-fcgi and php-fastcgi both have initiating scripts inside /etc/init.d ...?
<manish> Flare183: Oh, no.....
<Flare183> manish: That is unless you used a alternative CD to upgrade Ubuntu entirely
<manish> Flare183: Actually I am using low speed internet
<MrPiracy> i have both FF 3.0 and 3.5 installed on my system. How do i make version 3.5 the default one?
<Flare183> manish: I know what you mean
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Remove one, I guess
<Loafers> !universe > Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers, please see my private message
<MrPiracy> Flare183: 3.5 is still beta, i would like to keep the older version too
<manish> Flare183: what my friend ?
<rahsputin> Loafers is it safe to upgrade from Dapper to 9.04 ?
<Guest79287> hi, I've installed autotools-dev via apt-get but I do not have autoreconf, automake etc, what package do I have to install to have autotools?
<Loafers> rahsputin, Dunno. Try it and let me know :)
<rahsputin> Loafers or must i go from one dist to the next
<rahsputin> lol
<Flare183> MrPiracy: I have no idea then
<Flare183> manish: nvm
<MrPiracy> Flare183: are you using xChat2 by any chance?
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Yup
<quizme_> can somebody help me?  my server is down
<moreia> Ummmm, someone's gone and hashed my known_hosts file and now I can't read it or edit it. Is there a tool to fix this?
<manish> what is nvm ?
<Loafers> !ask | quizme_
<ubottu> quizme_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> manish: "nevermind", I guess.
<Loafers> !nvm | manish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvm
<MrPiracy> Flare183: do you happen to know a way to change its configuration path to another location?
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Not that I know of
<grawity> moreia: You can't unhash the file; the only thing you can do is empty it and disable hashing.
<MrPiracy> Flare183: i could create links instead of actual files in ubuntu, no?
<moreia> grawity: so I can't just kill one line?
<quizme_> my bind server is down
<Flare183> MrPiracy: yes you can
<quizme_> thirdreplicator.com
<grawity> moreia: If you want to remove a specific server, use ssh-keygen -R hostname.tld
<MrPiracy> Flare183: so it would work if i moved the files and left links only in the default path .... u reckon?
<Flare183> MrPiracy: ln -s
<moreia> grawity: thanks.
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Technically u could do that
<grawity> moreia: If you want to disable hashing, add this line to ~/.ssh/config:   HashKnownHosts no
<Neeon_> Anyone here that uses X-Chat?
<MrPiracy> Neeon_: i do
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Neeon_
<Neeon_> If so, how do i get the user list
<ubottu> Neeon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> Neeon_: I do
<MrPiracy> Flare183: is it the command? ln -s
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Yes, that's is exactly right
<Flare183> that is*
<MrPiracy> Flare183: thx
<Flare183> MrPiracy: np
<manish> Can we connect to Ubuntu box from Windows Box through Remote Desktop ? If yes How ?
<ubuntu> can I run adobe photoshop on UBUNTU???
<Flare183> !vnc | manish
<ubottu> manish: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<domo> !wine | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<roffe> I've read guides on how to install kde 4.3 on Ubuntu, but I wonder will Gnome disappear or can you use both?
<Flare183> ubuntu: Nope, but you don't need too. Use GIMP
<domo> bah gimp doesn't compare
<MrPiracy> is Wine good for heavy applications like PhotoShop?
<manish> Flare183: My Office Ubuntu Box stopped connecting from Office Windows Box what could be the reason ?
<Flare183> domo: Actually, it does if you know how to use it to is full potential
<ubuntu> thanksss!!! ubotto
<Flare183> manish: Firewall, mabe
<Flare183> maybe*
<roffe> MrPiracy: Check out wine's app database
<Flare183> MrPiracy: Nope, Wine can't even handle Dreamwaver CS4
<manish> Flare183: Oh, Yes ! I have installed Firestarter
<Flare183> Dreamweaver*
<motoh> Can someone please give me a hand with libdvdcss2?  I cannot get it to work at all.
<Guest79287> Do I have to care about cppflags when compiling packages in 64bit environment? I do want to use 64bit capabilities.
<Flare183> manish: That could cause a problem
<MrPiracy> roffe, Flare183 that's what i thought
<Cope57> You are right, Photochop is not the same as Gimp, and Linux != Windows
<Neeon_> With X-Chat, Is it impossible to get the userlist of the channel i visit? Like Konversation?
<Flare183> Neeon_: Yes you can, you have to check it off in the settings
<roffe> Has anyone tried installing KDE 4.3 on ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> Neeon_: what do you mean the userlist?
<Flare183> MrPiracy: The thing you see on the right side of the screen
<manish> Flare183: If i open the ports which VNC & RDP using to connect then may it be connect or I just uninstall the firewall
<quizme_> is there something wrong with this zone file?  http://pastie.org/578790
<quizme_> ?
<Flare183> manish: Yes, if you do that, it should be able to connect
<MrPiracy> Flare183: yes, but there are two ways to get this userlist, one is entering the room, the other is typing a command in the server window without even the need to enter the room
<manish> Flare183: thanks
<quizme_> somebody plz adopt me
<Flare183> MrPiracy: True, true
<Flare183> quizme_: o.O
<r3rman_> I am ssh'd into a system, want to reliably restart the network - best way?
<r3rman_> sudo ifdown eth0 & sudo ifup eht0?
<NikLP> hola! If I have netbook remix installed on an SD card, is there an easy way to "port" all of that (plus /home, config, apps etc) over to my SSD to overwrite windows?
<[HCI]Maraakate> anyone here have good electrical knowledge with repairing motherboards?
<manish> Flare183: Can u teach me how to ssh a pc from other pc in same network ?
<[HCI]Maraakate> If so send a PM my way please, thanks in advance.
<[HCI]Maraakate> I have an old Pentium 1 mobo and I blew the keyboard connector.
<Flare183> manish: Sure I don it all the time
<Flare183> do it*
<ScottG> What can I do when I press a button and X doesn't seem to read it? I am trying to set a key binding but it doesn't work in gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts or in Compiz. Any ideas?
<manish> Flare183: how ?
<Flare183> manish: I use the local subnet IP Addresses
<MrPiracy> i seen some videos on youtube of a ubuntu dock app that had phisics (ie. made the icons fly and bounce all over the destkop). which dock is that? any version for jaunty x64?
<Flare183> manish: For example, I have Ubuntu on my laptop. If I type in ssh 10.0.0.3 it connects to my server
<manish> Flare183: yes, the IP is 192.168.175.60 which I want to ssh from my network
<manish> Flare183: ok
<Flare183> manish: Then type in ssh 192.168.175.60
<Flare183> on the terminal
<kattollikisd> hi to all in this room, i need help with my driver graphic card, how can i know if i have the 2D driver in my PC?
 * Flare183 sighs.
<manish> Flare183: ok understood
<Flare183> So many questions. But I'm only one person
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: did u try glxinfo?
<manish> Flare183: Sorry now no question ok ?
<Polarina> When I select multiple files and pick a program from "Open with", why does Ubuntu start up multiple instances of the program for each file, instead of passing the paths on the command line?
<GPL> MrPiracy: i only know of 2 docks for Ubuntu, CairoDock and Avant , and AFAIK, these 2 docks, dont 've features like that.
<Flare183> manish: No, its ok
<jonny66> Is it possible to create anoter screen setting in xorg so that im running kde on tty7 in 1280x1024 and another kde instance in tty8 in 640x480? How di i do this?
<patricrawley> hullo
<NikLP> wow I thought that was an ultra-simple question! :p
<r3rman_> Polarina, good question!
<GPL> MrPiracy: you should try emailing or sending the message to that youtube user or the owner of that youtube channel.
<manish> Flare183: U r the lucky guy who knows more than others ;)
<NikLP> not possible? easy? hard?
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, no, im a noob :S sorry for my actitud :S all check that soon hold on
<Flare183> manish: haha Yeah, I guess your right
<MrPiracy> GPL: hmmmmm those docks i saw were from previous versions of ubuntu. i wonder if they have it for jaunty
<NikLP> have googled, can't find anything
<Flare183> !search dock
<ubottu> Found: awn, cairo-dock
<maxagaz_> j'ai une dalle tactile avec un driver egalax, le pointeur suit le doigt, mais impossible de cliquer, quelqu'un a une réponse à ce problème ?
<Myrtti> !fr | maxagaz_
<ubottu> maxagaz_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MarkG> Hi, a apt-get update has just borked by system, after a reboot it gives me "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<LordLandon> MrPiracy: kiba dock?
<GPL> MrPiracy: they're compatible, i am using them.
<Flare183> Myrtti: At least you knew what language that was
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: ok ... type "glxinfo" (without quotes) in a terminal window
<Flare183> Myrtti: Because I didn't
<MarkG> I really don't know what it means, or how to fix it from the busybox shell it dumps me into.
<Flare183> haha
<maxie> none of my usb stick or card would work on my primary comp i just get "can not mounth driver" with the messenger"org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." but all the sticks and card work fine on my asus eee pc that i also have the same ver of ubuntu innstall on,sooo can someone please help me tell what is can do 2 fix it and get the cards/usb sticks 2 work again??
<MrPiracy> LordLandon: does it have physics? is it good for jaunty?
<LordLandon> MrPiracy: it's the one that makes icons bounce all around the screen, iirc
<GPL> MrPiracy: i cant get my Pen tablet work, can you help , i mean, if you 've experience with it.
<maxagaz_> i've got a touchscreen with egalax driver installed, the cursor follows my finger on the screen, but the click doesn't work, it just acts like a mouse, what ca i do ?
<maxagaz_> can
<manish> Flare183: Hi ! Mr. Jesse N. Richardso
<MrPiracy> LordLandon: ok, will try that later
<Flare183> haha
<Flare183> manish: That's me
<MrPiracy> GPL: sorry, no experience with it at all
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, it show me a big list :S but i dont understand what dos means :S, but u think that i have the 2D driver if i just changed the driver
<GPL> MrPiracy: No Problem.
 * Flare183 facepalms
<manish> Flare183: ya one friend like u tought me this morning how to see it ;)
<NikLP> If I have netbook remix installed on an SD card, is there an easy way to "port" all of that (plus /home, config, apps etc) over to an empty SSD
<Flare183> manish: Nice!
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: try "glxinfo | grep render"
<Neeon> Anyone know why i cant share the etc/www folder with read/write rights?
<kekeke> i know this isnt a chan for vsftpd, but can anyone help me with it seeing as everyone in the proper chan is unresponsive :P?
<Neeon> I'm using lates ubuntu with samba
<marta> Hi! How to download only one frame from website with wget or webhttrack? By default it downloads all links, which is way too much.
<manish> edbian: welcome friend
<edbian> manish: What's up?
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: it should filter the answer and it will display if you have any 3D accelerator driver workign
<manish> edbian: nothing just learning about ubuntu
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<fLacesS> ALLFUCK
<FloodBot2> fLacesS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> manish: Linux is the best
<roffe> Is it possible to install KDE 4.3 in Ubuntu and switch between the desktop environments?
<manish> edbian: yup
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, here is the result of the 2 commando that u give me http://paste.ubuntu.com/250958/
<edbian> roffe: Yes.  Install "kubuntu-desktop" and then choose either gnome or kde when you log in under "sessions"
<manish> Even u friends are also best u (edbian), Flare183 etc
<MrPiracy> roffe: i am not sure if KDE 4.3 is the latest version, but i have both GNOME and KDE installed here with no probls
<jaken_22> hola alguien de uruguay
<edbian> manish: Well I'm flattered but we just met! :)
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: ok, let me look
<genii-around> !ur
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, okey :)
<genii-around> Hm
<marta> Will anyone help me? I was looking all over in google for this, but there seems to be no topic to cover that.
<dotblank> whoa ubottu wins!
<manish> edbian: yes suppose tomorrow morning or yesterday night (it is night in india now)
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | marta
<ubottu> marta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> manish: Wow, thanks
<manish> Flare183: u r welcome :)
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: what graphic card do you have?
<roffe> MrPiracy: Thanks, so you just choose between them at startup?
<edbian> roffe: Yes
<MrPiracy> roffe: default one is GNOME, but i can tell it to launch KDE instead
<roffe> edbian & MrPiracy: Thanks!
<manish> edbian: by mistake I type tomorrow instead of today ;)
<rafaelscj> witch does you prefer, gufw or firestater?
<blognewb> hi guys i searched the man but it doesn't say what -x means here: chmod +x /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi ...what is it? :(
<edbian> manish: :)
<Flare183> rafaelscj: I use gufw
<xerox1> hi, I am having some trouble with firefox: some sites are lame if I am scroling to the bottom; how to fix that?
<edbian> blognewb: +x means "add exectuable permissions for everybody"
<Pici> blognewb: executable, and its +x, not -x
<Flare183> blognewb: +x makes the file executable
<blognewb> +even sorry
<Halitech> xerox1, don't go to those sites?
<Flare183> !chmod | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blognewb> thank you tall of you
<edbian> blognewb: NP
<xerox1> Halitech, lol
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, when i installed ubuntu 9.04 the screen was really slow because the driver was Vesa, so i correct that problem and changed to the correct driver that the driver is a openchrome. tha card is a VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<Halitech> xerox1, what do you mean by lame?
<xerox1> Halitech, the sites are jerking
<manish> Flare183: Did u heard about EMC ?
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: i have not experience with this card your using ... did u check their website for proper linux drivers?
<Halitech> xerox1, does it only happen on some sites?
<Flare183> manish: Is it Ubuntu related?
<xerox1> Halitech, yes
<manish> Flare183: It is storage related
<Flare183> manish: Then just PM me
<manish> Flare183: I heard that EMC is very hot now a days in USA and Australia so, interested to know about it
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, of yes. right now im in one here that is telling me about 2D driver to install it. but i would like to know if i alreally have the 2D driver. i can install the 3D becuase the speed of my card is a 256mb :S
<NikLP> does anyone actually answer questions in here, or do you all just talk amongst yourselves? :/
<Flare183> NikLP: Of course we answer question
<Flare183> questions*
<edbian> NikLP: I'm here to answer questions
<Halitech> xerox1, open firefox and in the addressbar type in about:config and search for general.smoothScroll and click it to make it true
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: ohhh, i thought you wanted 3D acceleration, sorry
<NikLP> this comes as a surprise.. :p
<Halitech> NikLP, no, we just talk among ourselves :D
<NikLP> Halitech: :p
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: well, at least it says you have direct rendering and OpenGL .... so i think you're fine
<NikLP> I've little experience with low-level OS stuff, but I'm wondering if this magical OS (NBR) has some mechanism to move my install from 1 drive to another
<NikLP> specifically, an SD card install to SSD
<xerox1> Halitech, it is already true - i beleave the problem is more content related - flash for example
<edbian> NikLP: NBR = ubuntu netbook remix?
<kattollikisd> MrPiracy, jajaja it ok :) ohhh ok thanks :)
<MrPiracy> kattollikisd: np
<NikLP> y'see, I have fiddled and tweaked my SD install to the point where I might want to not have to do it all again from afresh
<xerox1> Halitech, therefore i have installed flash-plugin from adobe
<Halitech> xerox1, oh, if its normally flash sites then blame that on adobe for not giving us good flash programs
<NikLP> edbian: I have a Eee901 with Ubuntu Netbook Remix on the SD, yes
<bret> xerox1:  are you running adobe flash or gnash?   I am having no problems with flash from adobes site
<xerox1> bret, adobe flash
<edbian> NikLP: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb" where sda is the original host partition and sdb is the target destination.  Then you have to install grub to the SSD's MBR.
<Skarpz> cool I am now using kde :)
<edbian> NikLP: To get a list of your harddrives and they corresponding /dev/...s  "sudo fdisk -l"
<kblr> i've got a sever running jaunty, and i just tried to upgrade mysql from 5.0 to 5.1.  the upgrade failed miserably, so i tried to roll back, and now mysql won't start.  any ideas how i can debug this?
<NikLP> edbian: sounds horribly complicated :p
<edbian> NikLP: It's 2 steps :)
<Skarpz> df
<Halitech> edbian, but but you expect them to type something in the terminal? *gasps* thats sooo 80's
<edbian> NikLP: dd and grub-install  Search the ubuntu forums.  I'm pretty sure there's a how to on moving ubuntu from one partition to another
<NikLP> edbian: grub installation is difficult I thought?
<NikLP> edbian: ok thanks :)
<edbian> NikLP: It's as simple as "grub-install /dev/sda"
<NikLP> edbian: cool! :P
<trinidad_> Im needing help with my network manager its not allowing me to connect
<dotblank> edbian, well you also have to make sure you ahve a stage 1.5 and stage 2
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: hi how are you
<edbian> NikLP: Good luck!  Come here if you need more specific help! :)
<trinidad_> fustrated but doing good
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: alright just type my nick name then colon and then put in your message
<sparr> what can I use to write "on" a PDF that was not created as a fillable form?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: so I know your message because I am multitasking
<trinidad_> will do.
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: so let's hear your problem
<edbian> dotblank: I'm not sure.  If he copys the partition over I think grub will find all of that when doing "grub-install"
<codeshah> hey guys, running an ubuntu server with java/tomcat... wondering how to switch java from 64bit to 32... and lower tomcat memory footprint
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: are you still there
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: what my problem is simply the network manager wont allow either the ethernet or wireless to connect
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: alright can you send me a screenshot, just right click on my name in the windows you see in which we have everyone
<edbian> NikLP: http://clonezilla.org/
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: and then send it to me
<THEBUGUSER> Hey all
<Halitech> codeshah, are you looking just to change java or the whole system?
<codeshah> Halitech, java install
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: Well i am not in ubuntu right now but i have ran ifconfig -a, iwconfig, and lshw -C network and have the posts from those
<codeshah> Just a note to say that after implementing jnermut's suggestion to run the 32 bit JDK instead of the 64 bit had an instant impact on my memory use. It almost halved Java's memory use from 85% to 45%.
<codeshah> Halitech, I just did the default ubuntu install... sun-java6 etc
<ocool> hello, i need help setting upmy wifi in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty the connectio
<ocool> at the top of the screen shows no wireless devices
<Halitech> codeshah, if you have the 64bit installed I'm not sure how to install the 32bit java, sorry
<ocool> when there is a linksys in the other room
<claude> Hi all, I met a sound problem on my jaunty: I have an usb sound card which worked perfect until I installed pavucontrol and audacity, now I can't play any sound, what should I check?
<ocool> and it doesnt wanna use wifi
<codeshah> Halitech, would I need to install it manually, not through apt-get ?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: alright so first we start from diagnosting
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: take out your network wire and plug it in again
<Skarpz> Is there any way I can get zsnes to work on my 64 bit system?
<Halitech> codeshah, I would guess you would have to get the tar or bin file and install it that way, probably need the ia32 libs as well
<Guest79287> A package I am trying to install asks for xorg-x11-proto-devel but apt-get does not find it, Why is this so?
<codeshah> Halitech, thx
<kblr> so, anyone?  jaunty, mysql 5.0 -> 5.1 failure, help?
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: the network manager says that its not montering the connections
<THEBUGUSER> I have a question... If I want to share my files with a windows machinee on my local network I type in the (gnome) nautilus explorer smb://<ip>/ but If I'm to lazy to go to the other computer and check the ip how can I find it out from my linux computer
<Halitech> THEBUGUSER, nmap will scan your network
<THEBUGUSER> thank you
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: Okay disconnect and connect again, let's just try that
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: I would have to shut down and restart in ubuntu but i would not be able to communicate with you
<ocool> does anyone know why my wifi aint working?
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: until i restarted in windows or a live disc
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: Oh, sorry >:o
<stealth-> anyway to play DRM encrypted WMA movies in ubuntu?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: are you in Ubuntu now
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10: winblows
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: lol
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: alright type in ifconfig and send me the results
<Evet> How can I increase speed of flash videos
<Evet> im watching in 5 frames per second
<ericdb> I invoked "df", then moved a huge file from one partition to the other, then ran "df" again.  The results didn't change.  Is there something I need to do to make it update?
<beanbechoi> who can teach me step by step how to crack wifi with back track 4
<beanbechoi> anybody here
<beanbechoi> alo
<stealth-> beanbechoi: there is so many tutorials on this its  not even funny. google is your friend
<beanbechoi> hello
<beanbechoi> who can teach me step by step how to crack wifi with back track 4
<Pici> beanbechoi: No.  This is not a backtrack support channel nor do we condone or help with questionably legal things such as cracking wifil
<stealth-> not to mention this isnt backtrack support channel
<Flare183> !illegal | beanbechoi
<ubottu> beanbechoi: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Mtn-Man> what is back track 4?
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10: those were done over the weekend when i first posted this on the forums
<janisozaur> where do i go to ask media (audio) specific question?
<Mtn-Man> ohhh ok
<[criipt]> Anyone familiar with photorec?
<Flare183> !anyone | [criipt]
<ubottu> [criipt]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: for some reason I am unable to download file the buddy, I think that you are being firewalled somewhere
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, Well... I installed easycam, and it appears that the camera is not compatible with it.
<swathanthran> janisozaur: just ask your question with it .. that has better chance atleast for some one knowing more about where to direct you;-)
<trinidad_> dhillon-10; i can paste it in this chat window but its long
<b3rz3rk3r> Loafers, Flare183 i dont know if you are both still here, but i think i have found the solution
<Davidf88> Hi I'm having a problem with SIS graphics on a laptop I am installing 9.04 on. Anyne got any ideaS?
<[criipt]> okies, photorec. How do you recover from a certian position on the disk onwards?
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: Really? What is it?
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: Sorry for that. It was nice a try, wasn't it?
<Dark_Wolf> yeah
<swathanthran> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<b3rz3rk3r> Flare183, it seems that the upgrade changed the defaults but didnt post the changes to the GUi or something
<j_> #help
<error_> hi, Will there ever be a 3d driver for sis mirage 3?
<swathanthran> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10: try that i turned off my firewall
<swathanthran> !unethical
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unethical
<b3rz3rk3r> Flare183, so i changed the font to something else, forced pages to render using that, then changed it back and allowed pages to choose their own fonts.. and we are back to normal again :D
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: still no luck, right click on my name and paste the whole stuff there :)
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10:  trinidad@user:~$ ifconfig -a
<trinidad_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:ae:e2:95
<trinidad_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<trinidad_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<trinidad_>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot2> trinidad_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trinidad_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Flare183> !paste | trinidad_
<ubottu> trinidad_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: Ahh ok
<b3rz3rk3r> Flare183, weird right?
<janisozaur> i have a matroska file with some video in it and dts audio. there is a problem though, seemingly with audio, as mplayer reports broken pipe and some info about alsa, so the video stutters. i'd like to a) verify that it is indeed the problem with dts - is there any dts-checker or something similar? b) convert ac3 audio from another file to dts just for this part of the movie. can anyone help?
<Flare183> b3rz3rk3r: Yeah
<dotblank> really though you ahve to word it right. for example. I testing the security of my network how would I go about cracking my wireless in the fashion that other people might use against it
<tvjudge> just installed ubuntu Jaunty as a fresh install keeps locking up and I was unable to get the proprietary fglrx video driver to load, would freeze habber scrabber on the screen before the login prompt
<b3rz3rk3r> dotblank, use backtrack 3 (stable) or 4 (beta)
<tvjudge> has anyone gota solution or should i roll back to intrepid
<trinidad_> Dhillon-v10:http://paste.ubuntu.com/250976/
<dotblank> b3rz3rk3r, well I know how but I was being hypothetical for some other people here
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:   hold on if your connection isn't working how are you talking to me =-O
<janisozaur> tvjudge: have you run aticonfig --initial ?
<b3rz3rk3r> dotblank, oh, right just read your comment again.. sry :p
<nepal> sgdf
<gogeta> :-/
<tvjudge> all I had done was to use the system hardware to install the driver and reboot
<tylor> I have googled this and i  couldn't get it to work. I have a dell mini 10 and i need help getting the high def resolution
<trinidad_> dhillion-v10: i am using winblows which is working just fine its just in ubuntu
<janisozaur> tvjudge: oh
<tvjudge> then I could not get to the logon screen it was all askey
<janisozaur> tvjudge: were i you, i'd go to ati for latest drivers
<tvjudge> all askew
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10:brb i am going to shut down my notebook and reboot in ubuntu for a moment
<THEBUGUSER> Halitech  thank you very mutch nmap was exactly what I needet ;)
<tvjudge> do you think that is causing my lockup issue. I loose the mouse completely and have to power off
<Halitech> tvjudge, what video card?
<Halitech> THEBUGUSER, glad to help
<janisozaur> tvjudge: check if you have "atitool" or "aticonfig" (i can never remember the name) and run it with "--initial" option
<THEBUGUSER> ;)
<vices> what's the command line "find" to look for a specific directory, recursively??
<vices> -?
<laeeqashahid> heeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllppppppppppppppp.. its been 3 days n i got noo helllllllppppppppppppp
<janisozaur> vices: man find
<tvjudge> Radeon HD 2400Pro It worked very well with Intrepid and the proprietary drivers
<vices> janisozaur, man what?
<janisozaur> vices: "man find"
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, that's just being silly mate, what's wrong?
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vices> janisozaur, what am i looking for?
<casa> dd
<casa> cos'e' sta roba ?
<janisozaur> vices: well, you said you want to look for directory, right? then look for options about file types
<AnRkey> i'm trying to get <super>+e bound to the nautilus app
<janisozaur> !es | casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AnRkey> however in 9.04 it does not work
<AnRkey> any suggestions?
<casa> non capisco dove sono finito
<Halitech> tvjudge, it should work with the newer version of xorg in 9.04, was thinking it might have been delegacted to legacy but its not
<ebola_> czy jest tu ktos kto mowi po polsku ??
<karol> tak
<karol> ja
<ebola_> oo
<ebola_> jak mi milo
<janisozaur> !pl | ebola_
<ubottu> ebola_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ebola_> znasz sie na ubuntu ?
<karol> troche
<janisozaur> !pl | karol
<ubottu> karol: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<shamm> Is anyone running nvidia and use the properitary driver?
<ebola_> #ubuntu-pl.
<janisozaur> !anyone | shamm
<karol> yes
<ubottu> shamm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karol> kind of
<AnRkey> shamm i do
<karol> k mod
<tvjudge> Halitech right now I am using the generic basic install drivers native to Jaunty and the screen keeps locking
<AnRkey> try envyng
<shamm> ok, I am running nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] and hardware driver didn't list a driver installed.
<AnRkey> shamm, use envy-ng
<shamm> So  I activated the recommended driver, rebooted endlessly with same error saying that configuration could not be found.
<kid> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04 installed , if i do "apt-get install kubuntu desktop" , does it install kde 4.3? or the older one which the kubuntu 9.04 had?
<shamm> ok
<durt> shamm, 9.04?
<shamm> durt: yes, 9.04 server-x64
<shamm> running xubuntu
<janisozaur> shamm: i'd get the drivers directly from nvidia, i've ran into problems with envy-ng, so i don't recommend it, though there are some for whom it works.
<casa> i have xubuntu in virtualbox
<durt> shamm, then envy is deprecated, it's jockey-gtk
<laeeqashahid> AnRkey: i am having slow menu prob.. main menu is too slow to respond.. all other applications rum smooth
<shamm> durt: jockey-gtk was what I used, didn't work.
<shamm> I authenicated it, rebooted the machine, it didn't authenicate.
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, u running 8.04
<AnRkey> ?
<karol1> what is the equivalent to yum groupinstall
<laeeqashahid> 9.04 on hp mini 2133 remix netbook version
<janisozaur> karol1: what does that do?
<durt> If you check Nvidia's site you will find which driver version supports your card, they are all pre-compiled by ubuntu.
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, that's odd
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, how slow?
<shamm> gotcha -
<laeeqashahid> too sloww
<shamm> checking
<durt> shamm, and are available in the repos.
<Starchaser> Hello
<laeeqashahid> very very slow to work with\
<Neeon> How can i share (with samba) the etc/www folder?
<shamm> great
<shamm> checking -- brb
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, have u submitted a bug or checked to see if one exists?
<vices> janisozaur, is there an option to turn down verbosity?  I don't see one listed
<karol1> Fedoras version of APTGET
<laeeqashahid> nooo
<laeeqashahid> i dont knw how too
<vices> janisozaur, it'd be nice if only matched files were displayed instead of all files
<laeeqashahid> im new too linux
<Doc-Saintly> can someone remind me how to check permissions on a file? is it a chmod flag?
<janisozaur> vices: once again, "man find"
<secsOR> I have a difficult problem before me: I want to share files between two computers, on ONE folder, but every time I ask for help I am referred to a MASSIVE help file that is of no help whatsoever because I cannot find what I'm looking for. Could anyone tell me the steps in setting up samba simply to share files THATS ALL, or refer me to a more concise reference?
<shamm> hmm there is a run script, download and run it instead of apt-get?
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, ok, have you tried logging in with the normal gui instead of the netbook remix gui?
<laeeqashahid> noo
<laeeqashahid> how to do tht??
<AnRkey> hmm, brb
<laeeqashahid> sorry for being soo childish
<laeeqashahid> but im a child for linux
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, just before u log in there is an options button to choose gnome instead of the other gui
<shamm> brb need to kill X
<AnRkey> it's on the same screen as the login prompt
<karol1> what is the equivalent to yum groupinstal
<laeeqashahid> hmmm
<laeeqashahid> ok plz let me try
<laeeqashahid> thank you
<tvjudge> Halitech lshw shows the video card as RV610 Vide device [Radeon HD 2400 Pro]
<Frank83> Greetings guys. "wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:******" Means that my wireless is using the IEEE80211 module?
<AHelper21> hmm...
<AnRkey> laeeqashahid, if it's a bit busy in here then private msg me
<laeeqashahid> ok thanx
<Halitech> tvjudge, it should be supported, no idea why it would be locking up even with the default driver
<Iowahc> hello there, i installed ubuntu desktop edition. installed the netbook remix packages. now I removed them again, and I am missing my top bar of the windows, when they are maximized
<AHelper21> hey, all.  I have Fedora, so I know nothing on the Ubuntu commands.  I need to install the KDE group.  What is the aptget command for group install?
<secsOR> I have a difficult problem before me: I want to share files between two computers, on ONE folder, but every time I ask for help I am referred to a MASSIVE help file that is of no help whatsoever because I cannot find what I'm looking for. Could anyone tell me the steps in setting up samba simply to share files THATS ALL, or refer me to a more concise reference?
<Kottizen> xDD
<bigdavejoker> is there a way to browse files from a wget address?
 * shamm just got baked hot kernel,  nvidia doesn't have any driver for that kernel.
<joeyeye> Frank83: you can also check with lsmod | grep 80211
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10: sorry about that
<bigdavejoker> I've tried navigating to the location in the wget string and can't find anything but can succesfully download a file using wget
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  np
<Frank83> Joyeye, Thanks, I'll try that command.
<Live150> jk
<dkulchenko> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04, and some program is making a very annoying pinging sound through my speakers. Is there any way I can find out what is making the sound?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  did it work now
<tvjudge> secsOR look under Samba sharing that is the easiest method
<claude_g> Hi all, since I installed pavucontrol, I've been unable to play any audio file... any idea what went wrong?
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10:no
<lollan> hi
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  the stuff you send me, I can say that there isn't any problem with your system
<trinidad_> dhillon-v10: i have a screenshot of what the network manager says
<message144> Is there anyone good at at xmodmap that could help me out?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  send it
<Iowahc> hello there, i installed ubuntu desktop edition. installed the netbook remix packages. now I removed them again, and I am missing my top bar of the windows, when they are maximized
<lollan> anybody can help me with ushare ?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  same problem as the other time, can't download
<mediajunkie> hi,
<Frank83> Joyeye: I think my Wireless is using IEE, but I want it to use RTL8187 module instead. "iwlist modulation" Gives "wlan0     unknown modulation information" and "sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu rtl8187" does not work. Any ideas?
<trinidad_> dhillon: can we post pics to the paste bin do you know
<Dark_Wolf> minimec, can you think of any other way to get the camera working?
<mediajunkie> has anybody noticed issues with Flash player in FireFox 3 after the last update? Since this update, any page that has flash  content keeps saying to update to the latest flash player, although I've had v. 10.x for months. It always has worked fine until the last update.
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  go ahead  http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<joeyeye> Frank83: pastebin the output of lsmod and let's start from there
<Frank83> Joeyeye: Roger that. 1 sec.
<minimec> Dark_Wolf: no, sorry ;)
<Dark_Wolf> darn...
<shamm> Thanks for trying to help me out with nvidia -- appreciate it.
<trinidad_> dhillon:  http://imagebin.org/59023
<Frank83> Joeyeye: http://pastebin.com/m5cc0d0dd. Output of lsmod. (Note, I did modprobe -r IEEE80211)
<maco> AHelper21: ping
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: i think your device isn't supported so that's why
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: can you tell me what netbook you use
<message144> Im trying to figure out how to map Control + j to the left arrow key in xmodmap. Does anyone know how to do this?
<blognewb> Hello anyone? How do you properly delete / remove spawn-fcgi? :(((((((
<trinidad_> dhiillon:  it is  though it was working just 2 weeks ago and it works when i use the live disk
<Dark_Wolf> How on earth do I stop the update window from opening every few minutes?
<tvjudge> I am looking on the web abd some claim that for some ati crads in Jaunty there is no longer support
<joeyeye> Frank83: ok, so line 16 shows you're loading rt18187
<NikLP|awaaaay> does anyone know if clonezilla works with multiple OS'?
<FoolishOwl> \leave
<Iowahc> hello there, i installed ubuntu desktop edition. installed the netbook remix packages. now I removed them again, and I am missing my top bar of the windows, when they are maximized
<trinidad_> dhillon:  H(orrible)P(roduct) DV6500t it has the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Frank83> Joeyeye: Yep. But I think my wlan0 is not using it. Is using IEEE****. I want it to use rtl8187 instead.
<trinidad_> dhillon; with 4 gb of ram, 250 gb hd, 2.4 ghz dual core proc in it.
<claude_g> mediajunky, check you don't have 2 interferring versions of flash, that's usually what happens when you get updates from Adobe, Mozilla AND Ubuntu
<Wadham> Is there a utility that will allow me to create an image of my current Ubuntu installation and put that image onto another computer to effectively transfer my installation from one machine to another?
<estetique> cccsssdsaas
<mediajunkie> Claude_g:: How do I check for that?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: Alright your problem is becomming a bit more clean
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: *clear
<SuspectZero> ho
<SuspectZero> hi
<abcdefg> I have about 20 directories that contains a lot of files inside them. All these directories have theirs names starting with a common string. How do I use grep and cp to copy the files inside them to another directory?
<dkulchenko> Is it possible to create a read-only symlink? (i.e. files from the linked directory can be read, but not written through the symlink)
<SuspectZero> can someone please tell me why this script doesnt work? i think it has to do with the fact that i have too many numbers for an int type variable
<SuspectZero> http://pastebin.com/m311d3731
<claude_g> mediajunky, search with your explorer and Synaptic everything with "flash" in its name
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: right click on your network manager
<Pici> SuspectZero: Thats probably better answered in #bash
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: then edit connections
<joeyeye> Frank83: so you want to change the MAC protocol ?
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: add a new connection and have it get the setting automatically from DHCP
<zanberdo> I have a USB relay card that I'm trying to work with. dmesg shows the device as being recognized and mountered as UDF-fs. My code is looking in /proc/bus/usb for the hardware but not finding it. How can I locate the mounted volume as output from dmesg?
<mediajunkie> Claude_g, I did and it say the latest version, although if I (about:plugins) in Firefox, it gives me different number
<trinidad_> dhillon: what i will do is copy everything that you say in to a not pad and then go and give it a try then come back
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_:  hold on
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: I forgot something this won't work
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: sorry
<ProN00b> how do i freeze a package at its currently installed version ?
<Frank83> Joeyeye: I think I found a post talking about what I want to do. Let me see if I can work it out with it. I'll let you know. BRB.
<SuspectZero> Pici, ah ty
<trinidad_> dhillon: i have tried to reinstall the network manager and that didnt do any good
<fabien_> salut
<Chessguy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toni_> oi
<Chessguy> what's the off topic chan
<Pici> Chessguy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Iowahc> hello there, i installed ubuntu desktop edition. installed the netbook remix packages. now I removed them again, and I am missing my top bar of the windows, when they are maximized
<Chessguy> ty
<bumblebee> hi I started a process with "&>log.log &" but instead of working, sometimes the log.log is 0 bytes, and /proc/<N>/fd/1 -> PIPE[] Is there any way to fix this?
<claude_g> mediajunky, sorry then, that was the only advise I could give you... good luck :/
<dhillon-v10> trinidad_: I am not especially good at networking but I am still going to try
<cenk> slm
<cenk> türkçe bilen varmı
<Pici> !tr | cenk
<ubottu> cenk: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dhillon-v10> guys please help trinidad_
<dhillon-v10> he needs help with networking
<imran> DSFASDHADRSHY
<imran> HELLo?!
<trinidad_> dhillon: just like me I am not that good in terminal for ubuntu but I excel in windows command line
<toni_> wello
<bret> trinidad, are you connected directly to your isp, or are you behind a router?
<pryda_> un
<trinidad_> I am behind a wireless router that i dont have access to
<Halitech> quick question, will 8.04 work better then 9.04 with an intel 810 video card with the changes to Xorg in 9.04?
<trinidad_> but  can connect to it
<dhillon-v10> bret: thanks man
<simula67> i gave the option to mount my filesystem as executable in fstab but i cant seem to run anything from there...can somebody tell me what is going on?
<simula67> this is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m155f155d
<bret> trinidad_: are you sure your connected to the router?  what's your ip?
<trinidad_> I am connected to the router via windows as we speak. I just cannot connect to it via ubuntu
<mediajunkie> claude_g, thanks anyway.
<CaptainCrook> any web developper in here?
<ks3> simula67, are you getting an error when you try running a program from the partition?
<trinidad_> 192.168.1.105
<bret> is ubuntu on a seperate pc, or dualboot?
<simula67> yes.. it says permission denied
<ks3> is the program marked executable? chmod 0755 /path/to/file
<joeyeye> simula67: is it the sda8 device ?
<gogeta> lol
<bret> are you using a wireless connection trinidad?
<simula67> yes and the sda5 device too
<trinidad_> bret: dual booted
<trinidad_> yes
<Draft> how are you
<joeyeye> simula67: ls -l /media
<bret> do you know what chipset your wifi card is?
<Lelouch> Good evening - I'm using usb evdo modem to connect to internet, but every time I have to run it on windows first and then run it on ubuntu 9.04, or else the usb drive doesn't show up at all, can it be helped please?
<icarus> i deleted something i was not susposed to how do i get it back?
<trinidad_> bret:  02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<ibrahim> selam millet
<trinidad_> bret:  it worked before and does with a live cd
<ibrahim> kimse varmıdır
<Draft> ibnulislam
<ibrahim> q
<ibrahim> q
<Draft> ibrahim
<Draft> gavur
<Draft> bunlar
<Draft> :D
<FloodBot2> Draft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simula67> ls -l /media : http://pastebin.com/m90aa1ac
<bret> hmmm
<simula67> the mount worked.. i can see all the files and read from them and write to it too...
<ibrahim> ama sen değilsin
<ibrahim> draft
<Draft> ewet
<Draft> :D
<ibrahim> nerelisin
<Draft> adýyaman
<Draft> kahta
<ibrahim> sende
<ibrahim> bende düzce
<ibrahim> sende ubuntu kullanıyorsun
<trinidad_> bret:: http://imagebin.org/59023 this a screen shot of whats going on
<joeyeye> simula67: and what are the permissions on the file you want to execute ?
<Lelouch> i will repeat my question
<ks3> simula67, what shows up when you ls -l /media/Data/file_to_execute?
<Lelouch> I'm using usb evdo modem to connect to the internet, but every time I have to run it on windows first and then run it on ubuntu 9.04, or else the usb drive doesn't show up at all, can it be helped please?
<mattwj2002> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mattwj2002> :)
<owen1_> how to install w32codecs?
<Flare183> !restricted | owen1_
<ubottu> owen1_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trinidad_> BRET: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251004/
<Halitech> owen1, you need medibuntu repo (if I remember right) and then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<motoh> Ok, I've got DVD starting to work.
<Moofius> Can I make a closed source program (ie, only distributing the end result) with code from a gpl project? or do I need to publish all changes I do to the sourcecode?
<motoh> Xine is complaining that the content is scrambled, and it is indeed a mess with totem.
<joeyeye> simula67: I have 2 external (usb) drives, and they're not listed in /etc/fstab - I have them automounted and have no probs executing scripts/programs
<ks3> Moofius, If you distribute the program, in general you need to release the source
<bret> hard to say with that image.  do you have a seperate pc you can get online with so you cand work on in the ubuntu partion
<simula67> bash: ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.bin: Permission denied
<trinidad_> no sorry
<joeyeye> simula67: ls -l ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.bin
<AgtLaundry> question: have 2 problems, 1. usb devices wont automount anymore.. running jaunty with gnome. 2 natilus (filebrowser) has a hard time opening items and subfolders in my movies folder when it exceeds aprox 80 movies...
<bret> it would be helpful to get information from iwconfig and ifconfig
<trinidad_> would it work if i was to load in to the live cd we wouldnt be able to talk like this but via email
<Moofius> ks3: because the part with the round arrow pointing to itself at http://creativecommons.org/licenses/GPL/2.0/ says "you MAY distribute", so it's just that the license is badly worded?
<simula67> -rwxrwxrwx 1 simula67 simula67 288851183 2009-06-24 19:49 ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.bin
<trinidad_> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/251004/  it has all of that in it
<stroyan> trinidad_: Have a look at "http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/c0f0d6bccc89da69".  The first reply there might fix your trouble.
<trinidad_> stroyan:  Im checking
<brorjonas> In Nautlis is it possible to change the deafult of moving things when you drag and drop to copy instead?
<innomen> hi all, how do i view and edit my open office writer auto correct list directly? I'm trying to impost my list from AHK
<brorjonas> Nautilus
<innomen> import*
<CaptWho> if i'm going to look at files going from an ubuntu machine to a vista machine, do i have to have samba installed.  i can see the machine on the network, but when i try to go into the machine, i get the error message saying "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<ks3> Moofius, interesting. As I understand it, you may modify it and use it yourself, or in your company, without having to distribute your changes. If you distribute it to 3rd parties, you must make the source code available.
<stroyan> trinidad_: Or you could just try commenting out the wlan0 lines in /etc/network/interfaces.
<trinidad_> stroyan:  thats basicly my problem but its my wireless that is not working
<ks3> simula67, try 'sh ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.bin'
<mshooshtari> I'm having a problem with likewise-open5 not caching logins.  When connected, everything works great, when you disconnect, you get an unknown ID error.
<bret> is that from the livecd output or the installation?
<nicklas_> hello, do you think i need to reinstall ubuntu if i put in a new keyboard? i have a regular standard one with some media keys that works, now i have ordered a razer tarantula, it also has media buttons and some function things, i wondered if those things will be likely to work without reinstalling?
<AlexanderSupertr> sudo chmod 775 dir-name
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop
<AlexanderSupertr> that sets permissions only for top level dir
<foundry87> I'm trying to use the border effect feature with the gnome screenshot tool but it's not working. The command I'm using is gnome-screenshot --area --border-effect=shadow and when I save the image there is no border.
<stroyan> trinidad_: I think you used to be able to have wlan0 in the interfaces file and still use network-manager.  Now you need to either leave the NIC out of interfaces or add that setting to /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf. (I never had wlan0 in my interfaces file.)
<AlexanderSupertr> how would i apply them to child dirs also?
<bret> trinidad_:  from that I can't see why you can't connect... your card was assigned an ip address, so it should do something...
<AgtLaundry> nicklas_: it should be working out of the box, but you might have to google abit to get all the keys working...
<nicklas_> AgtLaundry: yeah :-)
<trinidad_> its almost like another manager tried to take over the connection but i don know what
<AgtLaundry> nicklas_:  something is very wrong if you have to reinstall to get a keyboard working...
<simula67> no it says some sort of unexpected ( in the beginning
<Moofius> ks3: how can projects like mac os x not release all source code for everything then? it uses things with gpl licesenses
<simula67> i dropped to sh with the "sh" command then it says permission denied again!
<gogeta> Moofius: there unix
<ks3> Moofius, Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD, which is licensed under the BSD license
<trinidad_> thats how i felt about it.  I dont want to reload if i dont have to
<tripzero> how do I force a certain resolution on my screen
<AgtLaundry> please, can someone take a look at my question: have 2 problems, 1. usb devices wont automount anymore.. running jaunty with gnome. 2 natilus (filebrowser) has a hard time opening items and subfolders in my movies folder when it exceeds aprox 80 movies...
<bret> I'm not sure trinidad....   if your getting an ip, I just don't know what to tell you.  very sorry....  hopefully someone here can get ya going
<Keiffer> i have a problem with ESPEAK in ubuntu. it doesen't say anything, only very a ping or two.
<Lord-Readman> whats the program i need on windows to make a usb live cd?
<trinidad_> thanks bret
<Neeon> Is it possible, through a web interface, to copy and paste a folder in another harddrive, (not the same as "apache" document root (var/www))
<Moofius> ks3: How can Safari use webkit without publishing all it's code?
<Keiffer> And it's not the speed of speech cause it never worked on my sys
<THEBUGUSER> <Lord-Readman> UNETBootin
<ks3> Moofius, Looks like webkit uses the LGPL - it allow for programs to link to the library without being bound by the GPL
<Moofius> ks3: ok, thanks, well, this sure is a mess
<stroyan> bret, trinidad_ : I don't see evidence of an IP assigned to wlan0 on ubuntu, only on windows.  The pastebin says the AP is "not associated".
<joeyeye> trinidad_: PM me
<Keaton> I can't get sound to work on this laptop. I've checked the mixer, everything's unmuted, but still I'm not getting anything.
<THEBUGUSER> Lord-Readman, the program is UNetBootin
<gogeta> Moofius: not relly osx uses bsd and lgpl the stuff the is normal gpl has source code
<mshooshtari> how much does a canonical incident cost?
<stroyan> trinidad_: I think you need to take wlan0 out of /etc/network/interfaces so network-manager is still willing to manage it and handle the AP association.  Does the AP require a WAP login?
<VCoolio> AgtLaundry: turning off the preview thumbnailer or whatever thumbnailer may help
<Keiffer> i have a problem with ESPEAK in ubuntu. it doesen't say anything, only very a ping or two.
<trinidad_> no
<bret> stroyan, are you looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/251004/ ?   it's showing an ip of 169.254.11.184 for wlan0
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mshooshtari> Can I "community trade" help for one problem for help with ?? for help with likewise-open5 ?
<mattwj2002> I need help
<J_Litewski> where would I go to discuss a nautilus idea?
<bret> or am I looking at the wrong thing?
<AgtLaundry> VCoolio:  thanks, but i dont use thumbs..
<TriGuy> is anyone familiar with "expect" scripting?
<tiku-taku> Hello! has anyone got this chip Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) to work in ubuntu? i've read alot of pages on google but nothing seems to help
<mattwj2002> I want to get this to work under ubuntu
<mattwj2002> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10407&cs_id=1040702&p_id=2530&seq=1&format=2
<jtk001c> Question: What's a good software to burn .ISO to dvd?
<mattwj2002> the problem is there is no drivers for debian or ubuntu
<stroyan> bret: 169.254.11.184 is just a phony address that avahi made up for itself.  It was not really assigned.
<mattwj2002> only redhat, suse, etc
<CaptainCrook> anyone know how to setup a smtp deamon that send and receive to/from hotmail and check mail in terminal?
<bret> oh ok
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<za119> hey I am having some problems with my NIC card, and I can find it in lspci, but eth0 is not loading when i "ifup -a" or anything, can anyone help me check if the module is being loaded or how I can get my NIC working?
<heo> How can I print the buffer in GNU Screen to shell? I am looking a property like "C-a >", but directly to the point where you are writing not to a file.
<ks3> heo, I believe it's C-a ]?
<erUSUL> za119: what is you nic model (lspci output?)
<mshooshtari> things work better with OpenSuse in my opinion, and with their build service, packages are built to work with the software and  you can get fixes, or new/backported software more easily
<erUSUL> !ot | mshooshtari
<ubottu> mshooshtari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<owen1_> i installed w32codecs (with medibuntu repositories) and i get: mplayer: could not connect to socket and mplayer: No such file or director and Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<za119> erUSUL lspci gives me "VIA technologies inc. VT82C570MV (rev 86)"
<mattwj2002> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lord-Readman> Where can I download 9.10 for testing?
<heo> ks3: Very cool! Great thanks :)
<mshooshtari> #ubuntu is a channel where everybody has questions and nobody has answers because it's famed as the easy linux, but when it doesn't work, nobody knows how to fix it unless you have $$$ for Canonical
<maco> Lord-Readman: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> za119: google says that's the ide controller...
<za119> erUSUL actualy more like "Ethernet controller: VIA technologies inc. VT82C570MV (rev 86)"
<b0w> helloo! recently i upgraded from firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5.1 manually but one day i got some upgrades to firefox 3.0 i did the upgrade and it changed my firefox back to 3.0 then i change this again to 3.5.1 and java stopped working, i have it installed and enabled in firefox, any idea?
<erUSUL> za119: lspci | grep -i ether
<Lord-Readman> maco so 9.10 isnt avail as a live cd?
<{DJ}> hey there
<maco> mshooshtari: sure there are people with answers here
<maco> Lord-Readman: alpha 3 and 4 are
<za119> erUSUL thats straight out of the line from lspci
 * mattwj2002 loves his ubuntu
<za119> erUSUL I will try that one now
<maco> Lord-Readman: er...wait im not sure if alpha4 is just frozen or has released yet
<{DJ}> ping me please
<Keaton> Can anyone here help me with a sound problem?
<CrocoJet> soneome knows what player use vdpau (pure nvidia hardware aceleration) ?
<maco> Lord-Readman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-3/
<mshooshtari> Keaton what's your sound problem? which version do you have?
<Moofius> this is my problem: I want to include an closed source encryption to a program with gpl license, the problem is I can't release the code of the encryption, but I need to according to gpl, any way around this?
<Lord-Readman> maco http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ? are those live CD's ?
<maco> Lord-Readman: or if you want daily... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mattwj2002> !sata controller
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata controller
<oizo> oliolioliooooooo
<za119> erUSUL it gives me "2:8.0 Ethernet Controller: VIA technologies inc. VT82C570MV (rev 86)"
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<{DJ}> guys I need help installing perl 2.6 on ubuntu can anyone help me here
<{DJ}> ?
<Pici> Moofius: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, as its not really an Ubuntu question.  #fsf or #ubuntu-offtopic might eb a better place to ask.
<erUSUL> za119: try loading via-rhine « sudo modprobe via-rhine»
<NielsE> Moofius: implent is as an plugin, or else, no
<mazda01> does anyone know where to find the command that show up in nautilus context menu? i want to know the command run when i click on extract here.
<maco> Lord-Readman: yes
<Lord-Readman> kk
<za119> erUSUL how do I do that weird A sign?
<Keaton> mshooshtari: 9.04. My sound simply isn'tworking, unmuting all the channels in alsamixer doesn't help either, and when I click 'test' on some of the devices listed in Sound Properties, mostly the OSS ones, it returns errors.
<za119> erUSUL I think that came out funny on my end you have a weird A Character there
<erUSUL> za119: you do not have to. use the command inside
<za119> oh ok
<{DJ}> guys anybody tried installing perl 2.6 on un=buntu
<{DJ}> ?
<maco> mazda01: if its a .tar.gz, its tar -xz  if it's a tar.bz2 its tar -xj if it's a zip it's unzip
<aartje> I'm trying to redirect an IP in my network to google, I created an eth0:0 alias on one of my PC's, but IPtables doesn't work
<erUSUL> za119: "sudo modprobe via-rhine" without the quotes
<Kouen> hello...
<aartje> I want something like: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0:0 -j REDIRECT --to-destination 74.125.127.100
<Kouen> somebody knows how to configure grub???
<irc> yay! I got nvidia working!
<aartje> but -i doen'nt work with aliases
<Keaton> mshooshtari, the error is "Cannot open device for playback"
<aartje> :(
<lf4> How can I add files to an .iso?
<maco> Keaton: download http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it in a shell with "bash alsa-info.sh" then gimme the link
<{DJ}> can anybody see my messages am i lagging
<maco> {DJ}: yes
<maco> lf4: gnomebaker or brasero maybe?
<aartje> Kouen: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kouen> yes dj
<maco> Keaton: oh!
<Halitech> !patience | {DJ}
<{DJ}> maco thanks allot mate
<ubottu> {DJ}: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VCoolio> Kouen: what do you want to do?
<Kouen> i already edited menu.lst
<mshooshtari> Keaton: this can occur if it's being used by something, or if the permissions are not correct.  There is also a group for audio which you should be a member of.
<maco> Keaton: in that case "ps -ef | grep pulse" what do you get?
<za119> when I do "sudo modprobe via-rhine" it says it cannot resolve host tron then it asks me for a password, then it does nothing
<mazda01> maco, my goal is to write a command or bash script that will recusivley search a directory and extract all the rar sets within that directory and any sub-directories
<{DJ}> Kouen thanks mate
<za119> erUSUL
<maco> mshooshtari: er...no
<Moofius> Pici: sorry about that, NielsE: hm, maybe
<Kouen> i have two hard drives... one with linux one with xp
<maco> mshooshtari: default users are NOT members of the audio group
<maco> mshooshtari: pulseaudio is the only member
<Kouen> i want that grub manage my booting with xp
<maco> Keaton: what i just asked you to run checks to see if pulseaudio is running
<erUSUL> za119: check "lsmod | grep rhine"
<Kouen> when i choose froim bios the hard drives to boot everytthing is fine
<{DJ}> anybody around updated to perl 2.6
<mshooshtari> That's why I asked his version, if he has an older version he may not have pulse audio
<Halitech> !grub| Kouen
<ubottu> Kouen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hisham> laeeqashahid: Hi
<maco> mshooshtari: dapper's the only supported version that didnt ship with pulseaudio
<za119> erUSUL I get two results, the and via-rhine is in both of them
<Kouen> but when i try to booot from grub it doenst boot
<laeeqashahid> hello hishM
<Keaton> maco mshooshtari: Looks like pulse is running: quinz     3277     1  0 01:42 ?        00:00:27 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<maco> mshooshtari: oh wait... no dapper's no longer supported on the desktop. there are no supported desktop verisons that dont have pulseaudio
<erUSUL> za119: check "ifconfig -a" is eth0 there ?
<Hisham> laeeqashahid: How are u?
<laeeqashahid> IM GUD
<maco> Keaton: its parent died. try "pkill pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11"
<laeeqashahid> HOW RU??
<za119> erUSUL nope just lo - when I do "ifup -a" or "/etc/init.d/network start" it dosent make it work eiter
<Hisham> laeeqashahid: me fine, u frm Pak?
<maco> laeeqashahid: stop that
<owen1_> i added medibuntu with this command: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  how to get rid of it?
<cyrus_mc> Anyone know of a netbook you can buy in stores (say like Best Buy) that comes with Linux as the OS?
<maco> laeeqashahid: use whole words. R and U are not whole words
<panfist> this is a newbie question but i dont even know where/if failed login attempts are logged, if i could find that i could start somewhere
<maco> cyrus_mc: Acer Aspire One at Microcenter
<mshooshtari> maco: Why the choice for likewise-open?   both fedora, and opensuse have active directory integration without the need for a third party software.
<lf4> maco: they only give me an option to burn the .iso file to CD I want to add more files to the CD besides what the .iso puts.
<{DJ}> anybody around installed python 2.6 ?
<maco> owen1_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mshooshtari> maco: the reason is the support that likewise-open offers is, if you want support, buy something. So that lowers the level of user knowledge and support.
<maco> owen1_: do NOT add any extra spaces in there or things will break
<Keaton> maco, I ran it, but the pulseaudio test in Sound Preferences still isn't giving any output.
<Lelouch> i shall repeat my question once again
<maco> mshooshtari: what is likewise-open?
<Lelouch> I'm using usb evdo modem to connect to the internet, but every time I have to run it on windows first and then run it on ubuntu 9.04, or else the usb drive doesn't show up at all, can it be helped please?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | {DJ}
<ubottu> {DJ}: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<innomen> notepad++  has source files posted at http://sourceforge.net/projects/notepad-plus/files/notepad++%20releases%20source/ can i compile the latest one for ubuntu? if so, how?
<Iowahc> hello there, i installed ubuntu desktop edition. installed the netbook remix packages. now I removed them again, and I am missing my top bar of the windows, when they are maximized
<mshooshtari> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<maco> Keaton: boo ok. then lets try debugging a level lower. gksudo gedit /etc/group and add your user to the audio group. then run "pkill pulseaudio"
<za119> erUSUL
<erUSUL> za119: your card should use that driver.. i dunno why it does not work...
<mshooshtari> It's enables ubuntu to function on an active directory network using kerberos.
<maco> Keaton: er wait...is this 9.04?
<maco> mshooshtari: why are you telling me about it?
<Keaton> maco, Yup.
<za119> erUSUL do you know if the module is being loaded?
<erUSUL> za119: lsmod shows it loaded
<innomen> erUSUL, well if it isnt the whirlwind, stab any harkonnens today?
<mshooshtari> maco: because it's supposed to cache your login, so if your not connected to the active directory network, you can still login to your computer.
<aartje> how do i redirect/nat connections on ip 1.1.1.1 to ip 2.2.2.2 with iptables?
<{DJ}> :(
<erUSUL> innomen: busy trying to foresee the future ;)
<innomen> erUSUL, did you know that i was going to ask you how to cpile something?
<innomen> compile*
<mshooshtari> maco: It's not doing that, and nobody really knows about what likewise-open is, yet able to support it.
<maco> Keaton: ok shorter version: read "what changed in pulseaudio" and the one after iton http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/04/jaunty-faq.html
<maco> mshooshtari: but why are you telling me about it?
<motoh> I am solved!  :3
<erUSUL> innomen: nope; such trivialities are not interesting ;P
<motoh> Take care, coffee nuts.
<maco> mshooshtari: i didnt ask anything about Active Directory....i use kerberos
<za119> erUSUL I keep getting "eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device SIOCIFINETMASK: no such device" whenever I ifup -a
<kupesoft> mmm pineapple
<innomen> erUSUL, lol well consider yourself asked :P
<erUSUL> innomen: notepad++ is a windiws app. you can use scite is very similar
<erUSUL> !info scite | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76-1 (jaunty), package size 856 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<CaptainCrook> how to install php mail on local apache2 server?
<stan> salut mark
<innomen> erUSUL, yea but its open source and they've done thier own stuff with it and i'm sued to it
<erUSUL> za119: that's becouse as ifconfig -a shows there is no eth0
<innomen> used*
<innomen> but i'll give scite a stab
<maco> Keaton: after you do that disabling pulseauio stuff thats on my blog, try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" this is to test the driver and see if it or pulseaudio is at fault
<mshooshtari> I asked why ubuntu picked likewise-open over other methods of configuring active directory integration.
<mshooshtari> Then you asked me what likewise-open was, so I told you.
<erUSUL> innomen: well you can try to port it, but a simple recompile wont do it
<Keaton> maco, Okay, gotcha.
<za119> erUSUL so how do I load it?? could i have done something wrong in /etc/networks/interfaces ??
<innomen> erUSUL, ahhh, ok
<{DJ}> !help anyone running python
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> za119: i told you how to load it... the faxt is that the driver did not "see" your card i dunno why
<erUSUL> fact*
<nexsja> how do i restart my nautilus?
<Lelouch> nvm
<za119> erUSUL should I get a new nic card
<erUSUL> za119: can you pastebin the lspci output to a pastebin ?
<VCoolio> {DJ}: yes, pretty much all of us are running python, you already do if you run update manager
<royal> ksin.net
<rudihawk> nexsja : type "top"
<rudihawk> into terminal
<nexsja> rudihawk,  and?
<za119> erUSUL I am on my laptop and I cannot ssh into the box to cut and paste
<rudihawk> and see which process PID nautilus has
<{DJ}> VCoolio are you running python 2.6
<za119> I can copy it exactly tho
<za119> hold on erUSUL
<rudihawk> press k
<rudihawk> and type in the PID
<rudihawk> hit: y
<maco> Keaton: if the driver, get an account on launchpad.net then run "ubuntu-bug linux" and itll have you go to the browser and fill in info about the bug. after it gives you the bug number run "apport-collect -p alsa-base <bug number>" (dont include the <>)
<VCoolio> {DJ}: also, yes; but these are not helpful questions
<rudihawk> and then when its ended, just type nautilus to start it up again!
<VCoolio> {DJ}: what do you want to do and what's the problem?
<za119> erUSUL "2:8:0 Ethernet Controller: VIA technologies inc. VT82C570MV (rev 86)"
<rudihawk> did that help nexsja?
<nexsja> rudihawk, yup, thanks :>
<innomen> erUSUL, thanks man, dont get trapped by prescience or anything :)
<za119> erUSUL thats the only ethernet line when I lspci
<codeshah> hmm, I accidentally removed 'aptitude' from my system, doh
<codeshah> lol
<rudihawk> nexsja, no worries :)
<{DJ}> VCoolio I just want to upgrade to python 2.6 in order to get Pyzor working
<{DJ}> VCoolio so the main point here is to upgrade to python 2.6
<{DJ}> VCoolio can you help
<p1und3r> does anyone know a good method for ripping swf files off a site and being able to play them locally?
<VCoolio> I think you don't upgrade, you install 2.6, because it can function alongside 2.4 and others
<OwnerOnline> Is Mike in here?
<p1und3r> im about to goto page info > media > find the swf file... but i get Gstreamer errors trying to play it
<p1und3r> im able*
<Keaton> maco, Did all the stuff in your blog, killed pulseaudio, ran your 'aplay /usr/...' command, same results as before. It thinks it's playing sound, but i get nothing.
<VCoolio> {DJ}: check for python2.6 in synaptic
<stercor> I just added a new hard drive to my system.  How do I tell whether Ubuntu knows about it.  mount didn't seem to see it.
<cellofellow> p1und3r: I've had some luck with that using downloadhelper to download the swf and then just loading them in firefox (or prism, sometimes) to run them.
<foundry87> Why is it that I can't add a border effect with gnome screenshot when taking an area screenshot?
<erUSUL> za119: is an integrated card or is pci ?
<p1und3r> cellofellow: i found that downloadhelper wasn't ripping swf for ANY site, have you ever found one you couldn't get
<Iowahc> anyone can help me with my problem?
<za119> erUSUL PCI
<VCoolio> {DJ}: behold, you can just "sudo apt-get install python2.6"
<erUSUL> !fstab | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maco> Keaton: ok then file a bug
<maco> Keaton: gimme the bug # too
<VCoolio> {DJ}: check your app for other dependencies like pythongtk and stuff
<erUSUL> za119: are you sure you plugged it correctly ? maybe is a little bit loose ? works in windows? (you have it installed?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: only done that once or twice, I'm afraid. Thing with SWFs is it's harder to obfuscate their address than with the FLVs they normally load. Maybe just check the source and use wget to grab it.
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop. Even some link to related troubleshoot-faq will do
<mattwj2002> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<za119> erUSUL yes it works in windows, and the lights on the back are lit up on the card, could it sitll be in a little  loose? I can try to re-situate it if you would suggest that
<ltcabral> hey... im using a pam module that uses PAM_AUTHTOK to create a kerberos principal, then my command passwd isnt working: http://pastie.org/578997 how can i make it work?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: firebug's Net view, which tracks what connections your browser makes, might work too.
<VCoolio> {DJ}: are you compiling Pyzor? then you'll also need python2.6-dev
<p1und3r> cellofellow: well i did find a .swf file that i was able to download to my desktop, but i get a Gstreamer error when playing it and when i open it up in firefox it's just a blank screen
<erUSUL> za119: if it works in windows we can rule out a hardware problem... i'm at lost.. dunno why it is not working
<p1und3r> cellofellow: but i can see flash off the website itself
<za119> erUSUL idk man thnx for the help though I really appreciate it
<maco> Keaton: i explained how to file a bug with all the sound debugging info attached above
<cellofellow> p1und3r: the developer probably figured out that people could just download his swf and play it offline so he made it so it has to load other data to work.
<{DJ}> VCoolio Im on Ubuntu LTS any recommendations like sources i can add to apt get install afterwards or do u recommend compiling from source
<erUSUL> za119: no problem
<{DJ}> ?
<dayo> i use wmii on gnome on jaunty, and keep some terminals open. in a given terminal i keep getting this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":0.0".       this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251023/
<MichaelReed> im running Ubuntu 8.04 and i need to get a wireless card working.
<cellofellow> p1und3r: gstreamer can only play swfs that are basically animations. No actionscript, I think.
<p1und3r> cellofellow: mm... let me test the same method with youtube... that should work
<Keaton> maco, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/403064
<VCoolio> {DJ}: I definitely recommend adding sources instead of compiling; you'll get updates and all; use system > admin > software sources or add /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<maco> cellofellow: ive played with swf games in swfdec-gnome before
<cellofellow> p1und3r: youtube uses swf mini-apps to play FLV or MP4 files, the SWF does very little.
<Keaton> maco, Looks like someone else posted a possible fix. I'll try their ideas, see what happens.
<cellofellow> maco: oh, that's nice to know.
<{DJ}> VCoolio what sources shall i add ? any idea ? sorry for being such a newby
<cellofellow> maco: but does swfdec use gstreamer? I thought it was something like gnash, standalone.
<albert_> hi!
<Bookman> Is there a plug in/extension for rhythm box that will allow integration with shoutcast like Amarok has?  Amarok just freezes or is extremely slow on my machines
<maco> cellofellow: yes, it depends on gstreamer
<p1und3r> cellofellow: hrmm so these youtube rippers are really doing alot of work to get the video to you i guess?
<cellofellow> hm
<VCoolio> {DJ}: sources to add depend on applications / things you want to install, there are lots of them
<maco> p1und3r: no, youtube ripping is easy
<albert_> There is some file to open Farmville Facebook game? someone know it?
<p1und3r> i need to rip this : http://www.time.com/time/video/?bcpid=1485842900&bctid=32551830001
<maco> p1und3r: using swfdec i right click on it -> properties, left click the .flv and hit the save button
<p1und3r> is this gunna be possible for me to figure out?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: it deducts the address of the flv or mp4 file. Some just capture the address the swf loads, others are less direct like the command-line youtube-dl.
<maco> p1und3r: other players make it MUCH harder
<{DJ}> VCoolio I am running Ubuntu LTS latest version i beleive it was 8 if im not mistaken
<cellofellow> p1und3r: that should work with DownloadHelper.
<{DJ}> any suggestions what should i add ?
<p1und3r> ok ill try again with downloadhelper, but i could have sworn it didn't work
<cellofellow> Hulu is all but impossible to rip. By design, I think.
<eb4bgr> hi to all.  how to load ubuntu 9.04 as live-hd mode from fat-32 partition?
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> I did update to 9.04 - and now mandb segfaults when using apt or synaptic ...
<b0w> helloo! recently i upgraded from firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5.1 manually but one day i got some upgrades to firefox 3.0 i did the upgrade and it changed my firefox back to 3.0 then i change this again to 3.5.1 and java stopped working, i have it installed and enabled in firefox, any idea?
<VCoolio> {DJ}: try to use the stuff that already is in the ubuntu repos, it is safe and stable; if you want newest version or apps or apps that are not in the default, add repos; there is a thread on ubuntuforums in the forum cafe about repos
<mikejet> How do I set the screensaver timeout?
<MichaelReed> im running ubuntu 8.04 and i need to get a wireless adapter working.
<VCoolio> {DJ}: so just look at the apps you use; if you're satisfied, don't bother; if newer versions have features you need, add the repos for it
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: ... so what's your question ?
<p1und3r> cellfellow: does your downloadhelper let you rip from that site? my downlaodhelper icon stays grayed out
<MichaelReed> how to get ubuntu to use my adapter
<eb4bgr> michaelreed, ubuntu 9.04 works with many wireless adapters, and can be connect to a wpa2-psk wireless protected network.
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: I assume it's plugged in ?
<MichaelReed> i use 8.04 since it's more compatible with my games.
<{DJ}> VCoolio any idea where i can ask for the right repos for python 2.6 ?
<blognewb_> hello anyone? What does the -m option in killall mean? it doesn't say in Man :((((((
<cellofellow> p1und3r: greyed out downloadhelper icon means try something else, downloadhelper can't deduce the address. Though, on that address I'm getting a "currently unavailable" error in the video, which might mean something.
<VCoolio> mikejet: gnome-screensaver-preferences but it should also be somewhere in the system menu
<p1und3r> cellofellow: are you seeing the video at all?
<mattwj2002> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<cellofellow> p1und3r: nothing
<WormDrink> I did update to 9.04 - and now mandb segfaults when using apt or synaptic ... any idea how to fix it ?
<p1und3r> cellofellow: that's strange, i get the video.. hmmm
<VCoolio> {DJ}: right here; isn't it in the default repos? isn't it in synaptic
<wildc4rd> evening all
<wad> I need to do some SQL queries against an oracle database. I used to use SQLPLUS, but I don't have that on this Ubuntu box. Is there another client I could use? Something I can install with apt-get?
<eb4bgr> michaelred, what games?  i use dosbox 0.72r3 for dos games (in win-32, still i don't try on ubuntu), and works fine.
<Kouen> thanks everyone bye
<Wast3d2009> th0r i love ubuntu
<p1und3r> cellofellow: even youtube, i download the flv, i see the first frame, and the audio continues with no movie, so wierd
<chipcat> halloo
<fede> hola
<th0r> Wast3d2009: it's a lot nicer when you have it running right <smile>
<Wast3d2009> th0r its running very smooth on my system th0r ^^
<chipcat> kan iemand mij helpen met het instellen van mail.yahoo op evolution
<MichaelReed> im running ubuntu 8.04 and i need to get a wireless adapter working and i cant update to 9.04. is there any way to make it work with what i alraedy have?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: that is weird. Which player, Totem?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: got cmake installed OK?
<Numb2Me> quit
<VCoolio> I replaced my ntfs windows partition with ext4 storage (yay!!) but it doesn't show up in thunar's left pane among home and filesystem etc (it does so in nautilus). Any ideas?
<Wast3d2009> th0r works perfect
<p1und3r> cellofellow: mplayer
<p1und3r> cellofellow: and swfdec
<Wast3d2009> th0r installing it manually worked it out
<cellofellow> huh
<Wast3d2009> th0r using backpatch was kinda f*cked up
<b0w> helloo! recently i upgraded from firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5.1 manually but one day i got some upgrades to firefox 3.0 i did the upgrade and it changed my firefox back to 3.0 then i change this again to 3.5.1 and java stopped working, i have it installed and enabled in firefox, any idea?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: the video loaded on the second try, but downloadhelper is not detecting the flv url.
<eb4bgr> michaelreed, i don't know, sorry.
<chipcat> can anyone help me please to setup my email with yahoo
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: more info is needed - what kind of wireless card, what drivers are installed/being used ? Is it a configuration issue ?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: I meant to tell you also....using the de.ubuntu repos does not mean you get the german language version of things...it just means you are using the repos closest to you
<MichaelReed> it mod num is wusb54gc
<p1und3r> cellofellow: maybe i shud just use gtk-recordmydesktop for this lols
<InfectedWithDrew> I'm trying to get /dev/sdb1 (NTFS) to mount on boot, how do I put this into fstab?  I'm using "LABEL=data /media/data  ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" and I've labeled the drive as 'data,' is this correct?
<cellofellow> p1und3r: :( nasty dirty solution, but should work yes
<Third3ye> Hey guys
<VCoolio> InfectedWithDrew: you miss the /dev entry
<eb4bgr> how to load ubuntu 9.04 as live-hd mode from fat-32 partition?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: and if you need it in the future, I got those wget locations from packages.ubuntu.com
<MichaelReed> my own reseach said that is uses a realtech chip
<p1und3r> cellofellow: it is nasty dirty.. i just noticed when i play the video on the youtube site i only see the first frame.. lol
<p1und3r> cellofellow: i think all the codecs and crap i downloaded messed my flash up now :D
<InfectedWithDrew> VCoolio: how should it be written?  I'm a total noob.
<Third3ye> So I boot my newly installed Ubuntu, disabled kdm, and found out that it was a kernel panic (I think). It said alot about CPUID, etc, and had a "end trace alotofnumbersandletters". I think it might be some module since the "alternative" (Not the livecd) install worked fine.
<cellofellow> p1und3r: flash itself doesn't use your system codecs. It can only play WAV, MP3, AAC, and H.264 anyway.
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: pastebin the output of lshw -C network
<Third3ye> Any ideas?
<VCoolio> InfectedWithDrew: I don't know if the label works like that, but at least you'll need something like "<labelthing?> /dev/sdb1 /media/data <the rest seems ok>
<MichaelReed> ??
<Hisham> hello
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: open up terminal and type "lshw -C network"
<VCoolio> InfectedWithDrew: also make it "defaults,user 0 0" at the end
<waieez> How do I run a script from a certain directory.
<joeyeye> !pastebin | MichaelReed
<ubottu> MichaelReed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop. Any help will do
<InfectedWithDrew> VCoolio: what about umask=000?  Someone told me to do that as well
<MichaelReed> im not cuently in ubuntu since it cant curently connect
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: ok - what chipset is it ?
<VCoolio> InfectedWithDrew: that's about total free permissions; if you want that. do it; try without first, the "user" thing should give you write permissions
<MichaelReed> realtech
<MichaelReed> i may have mispeled
<ks3> waieez, Type the full path to the script? Assuming it's been marked executable - chmod +x /path/to/script.
<Bookman> Anyone on how to find/play shoutcast streams in rhythmbox like I can in Amarok?
<InfectedWithDrew> All right VCoolio, if it doesn't work I'll come back with a bone to pick ;)
<waieez> ks3: well, to begin with i dont know what it means to be marked executable.
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: ok ... have you read the ubuntu forums ? There's tons of posts about this device.
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to setup a d-link dva-g3170 to work in the uk, if so can anyone explain how because google is not helping?
<{DJ}> iza ma fhemto hayde el message telhaso tize w2eza fhemtou glad to meet you guys
<MichaelReed> a little i've tryed once but i didnt work
<ks3> waieez, Executable programs must be marked that way. You can mark them executable with 'chmod +x /path/to/file'.
<waieez> ks3 theres this script on pastie that i wish to run. so i've been copying it directly to terminal and running it like that. but apparatnly I have to run it from a specific directory.
<{DJ}> telhaso guys ;
<{DJ}> )
<{DJ}> ;)
<eb4bgr> how to load ubuntu 9.04 as live-hd mode from fat-32 partition?
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: did you use the ndiswrapper, or native driver ?
<MichaelReed> no
<niklas_> how to enter the ^[ escape char in vim?
<maco> niklas_: ctrl + [
<maco> niklas_: that doesnt work?
<joeyeye> MichaelReed: seems like people had more success with ndiswrapper - good luck!
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need help finding a sata controller that would fit into a pci express slot and be compatible with ubuntu
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<MichaelReed> il try it once i can get ubuntu connected to the internet later today
<MichaelReed> thanks
<joeyeye> mattwj2002: this one apparently comes recommended: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124020
<mattwj2002> nope it has to pci express not pci
<joeyeye> mattwj2002: doh! missed that detail ...
<omega__> YodaMaster
<Ky|e> stupid question
<niklas_> maco: so you mean strg + altGR + 8?
<kajamd>  Check new web site - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<shamm> what repo is bitchx located in?
<mattwj2002> :)
<Ky|e> but is it hard to swtich startup music in ubuntu?
<omega__> exit
<Blehk> I'm getting a socket (111) error. Basically on external hosts I can connect to my server port 5984, but when I do it from localhost, apache picks it up instead of the other application
<omega__> nick YodaMaster
<shamm> i enabled universe and multiuniverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blehk> What's the best way to handle that?
<mattwj2002> I only have two pci slots :(
<Ky|e> shamm not in ubuntu repo's
<omega__> exit
<rst> fg
<Ky|e> unsecure
<shamm> kyle: ah
<Ky|e> I asked same q yesterday
<shamm> ok, what is the good irc client for cli?
<maco> niklas_: umm... i have no idea. for me, [ is the key next to P
<maco> shamm: irssi
<shamm> k
<Ky|e> you can download bitchx from bitchx.org
<Ky|e> .deb
<shamm> I miss BitchX :(
<shamm> hmm
<shamm> lemme see
<Ky|e> I like konvosation
<shamm> last time I didn't see it
<Ky|e> or whatever it's called
<mattwj2002> pidgin is good
<maco> niklas_: what is strg?
<YodaMaster> hello all
<niklas_> maco: hmm, for me [ is on the 8 key
<YodaMaster> i need a little help
<mazda01> anyone know how to find out the commands run in nautilus's context menu, like Extract Here? I know it runs file roler but I want to know the exact command
<kerm|t> i love the 'smooth scrolling' option in pidgin, nothing else i've found has that
<niklas_> maco: I can do ctrl-x in vim, butt i don't know how that works
<shamm> didn't see any deb.
<YodaMaster> how can i fix streaming jerky with firefox
<maco> niklas_: i dont know my way around your keyboard layout. is there a channel for locals to your country?
<shamm> I'm currently running pidgin
<shamm> space hog
<jtk001c> Can I remote start a laptop running ubuntu?
<th0r> jtk001c: nope...you can restart it, but not start it
<Jonii^> If anyone can help me, please private message. I got "fatal error, no screens found" when I typed "startx" after my 8.10 ubuntu failed to launch graphic desktop. My MS Windows desktop and such also have ceased functioning due to me trying to add new hard drive(failed. HD removed)
<ks3> jtk001c, Possibly, if it has Wake-on-LAN enabled, and you know the MAC address.
<YodaMaster> anybody knows about jerky streaming with firefox?
<kerm|t> i accidently removed .Xauthority .. how to i generate it again?  (root apps wont work now)
<niklas_> maco: yes, ihxts german, I'll ask there. thanks!
<mattwj2002> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<len> Hi who can tell me a good program to cut and edit mp3?
<mattwj2002> :)
<ks3> waieez, Did you get up and running? I stepped away for a few minutes.
<maco> len: audacity?
<YodaMaster> nobody deals with plugin-nonfree
<maco> len: is what my brother used to use
<mattwj2002> anyone have a clue on my question?
<waieez> ks3 er something came up and i had to reboot. so i also lost that command you suggested ><
<maco> mattwj2002: maybe google the ubuntu hcl?
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, with flash? yeah it sucks. you using proprietary drivers or no
<mattwj2002> hcl?
<maco> mattwj2002: hardware compatibility list
<len> maco, I'll give it a shot. Ty very much
<ks3> If you've got the script in the directory you want, just type 'chmod +x /path/to/script'. That lets Linux know that it is an executable file.
<maco> mattwj2002: community contributed db of what does/doesnt work
<Keiffer> do you know where to find an alarm in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<YodaMaster> Scott_ino > yes i'm using it for youtube video
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> :)
<zenlunatic> Keiffer: google bash alarm
<nztal> on a default ubuntu installation, isn't the firewall up ?  i had some unusual behavior in jaunty.  apps were being launched that i didn't click on, as well as my user logging out and trying to login as guest.  i powered down went to recovery kernel, went to shell with no net, changed my users password, then went back and enabled root login then checked sys with chkrootkit and rkhunter, nothing was found.  any ideas ?
<maco> mattwj2002: http://ubuntuhcl.org
<YodaMaster> i don't know how to fix this low frame
<Jonii^> Any tip on where to ask help about desktops failing and screens missing?
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, fullscreen video playback for flash with youtube has known to be kinda messed up...
<YodaMaster> it's really a mess
<jtk001c> ks3, I have access it at the moment. I want to make sure I can start it.
<maco> nztal: it exists but it is not configured to block anything since there are no services listening which would need to be blocked. of course, if you ADD a service, configuring it is a good idea
<jtk001c> I'm setting up the computer to be a proxy so I have my home IP address when I'm at school
<waieez> ks3 i think there might be a problem with your suggestion though, the script should be placed in wine's virtual c:/ drive. but I can't seem to locate the directory using terminal
<b0w> helloo! recently i upgraded from firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5.1 manually but one day i got some upgrades to firefox 3.0 i did the upgrade and it changed my firefox back to 3.0 then i change this again to 3.5.1 and java stopped working, i have it installed and enabled in firefox, any idea?
<YodaMaster> no other alternative?
<jtk001c> I want to make sure if the laptop shuts down, I can restart it.
 * shamm is now running irssi
<nztal> maco, ooh ok.  i had not turned on any services.  if my system was compromised, it would be from a fresh ubuntu install
<mattwj2002> awesome thanks
<mattwj2002> :)
<ks3> jtk001c, Wake on LAN is a BIOS setting, so you'd have to reboot to ensure it's enabled. You can find the MAC address with ifconfig. Even so, it sounds like that may not work for you. You have to send the Wake on LAN request from the local network of the machine.
<maco> nztal: with no services running, im not sure what theyd have spoken to to get in :-/
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, there are tons of workarounds, fixes, tweaks, suggestions about this. Do you have Compiz enabled (desktop effects)
<nztal> maco, ok thank you
<maco> nztal: enabling root login is also not a good idea for security. attackers know the username is root.
<nztal> maco, my root login is not enabled
<Cyberish> hey i
<ks3> waieez, I believe that would be under your home directory, something like ~/.wine/c
<jtk001c> ks3, If I set up a VPN would that solve my problem?
<maco> nztal: try "lastlog" to see who tried logging in from where?
<nztal> thank you
<waieez> ks3 chmod +x directory like that right?
<YodaMaster> cannot have compiz on my netbook Acer AspireOne
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, such as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/346289
<Cyberish> hey i'm new to linux and need some basic help
<ks3> jtk001c, Possibly. I've not tried Wake on LAN over a VPN.
<stroyan> mattwj2002: There are many PCI-Express sata cards listed at http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, what graphics drivers are you using?
<greenlove> allo tout le monde jai un probleme
<ks3> waieez, chmod +s /path/to/script, so ~/.wine/c/script_name, or something to that effect (~ is your home directory).
<ks3> waieez, sorry, +x...
<psywiped> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<VCoolio> Cyberish: shout, if someones has answers, you'll get them
<jtk001c> ks3, Is there a setting that I can input that will automatically make sure the computer is on every midnight or something? So if it does go off, I have it scheduled to turn itself on everyday at midnight?
<YodaMaster> thanks scott_ino i'm gonna chek it
<psywiped> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<VCoolio> Cyberish: shoot, don't shout
<Cyberish> is there an equivalent to windows ctrl+alt+del on linux ?
<scott_ino> YodaMaster, yeah i mean it's just a known issue... there's tons of documentation out there
<scott_ino> but it all depends on your hardware etc...
<eb4bgr> how to load ubuntu 9.04 as live-hd mode from fat-32 partition?
<VCoolio> Cyberish: alt+sysrq+k will get you back to login screen
<greenlove> msn messenger
<ks3> jtk001c, Some laptop BIOSes have auto-power on times like that, but it's something you have to be at the machine to set.
<jtk001c> I have the machine so that's not a problem.
<jtk001c> THanks.
<Cyberish> and sysrq is ?
<ks3> jtk001c, No problem
<VCoolio> Cyberish: print screen
<waieez> ks3 i cant even locate the .wine folder
<Cyberish> aha
<greenlove> french
<Jonii^> Does anyone here have any idea about what "fatal error no screens found" -type of error is related after command "startx"?
<VCoolio> Cyberish: alt+prntscr+reisub will force reboot, type reisub with 1 sec between each while holding alt-printscr
<stroyan> Jonii^: The X server could not find a usable screen definition using whatever is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and the available kernel support).
<YodaMaster> i did a sudo lspci |more i got VGA compatible controller
<ks3> waieez, Do you already have Wine installed and configured? It looks like the Wine C: drive should be at ~/.wine/drive_c. I don't have it installed at the moment, so I can't verify that.
<Jonii^> stroyan, where to seek help?
<Cyberish> VCoolio: that prist one worked
<[1]AWE> Hi
<VCoolio> Cyberish: it better
<joeyeye> Jonii^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stroyan> Jonii^: There will be more details about what went wrong in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .  You could pastebin that.  Or even read it ;-)
<Cyberish> :)
<[1]AWE> I'm trying to install ndisgtk without success
<YodaMaster> afk 10 min
<[1]AWE> I've been instructed to
<[1]AWE> [22:55] *** now talking in #ubuntu
<[1]AWE> [22:55] *** topic is Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<[1]AWE> /904
<FloodBot2> [1]AWE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waieez> ks3 wine is installed and i can acess the .wine directory if i open it with the wine application menu. the problem is that i can't see it without using the application
<[1]AWE> I am instructed to Ensure the multiverse and universe repositories are enabled
<ks3> waieez, You won't see it with ls, directories beginning with . are hidden. You can view them with ls -a.
<waieez> ks3 It might be because i didnt configure it, since i barely touched the menu
<[1]AWE> how do I do this?
<hermitcrabred> Hi evryone!
<ks3> waieez, Or if you're using the graphical file manager, control+h.
<VCoolio> [1]AWE: system > admin > software sources, first tab I think
<richardcavell> waieez: yeah, the directory is hidden by default in Nautilus as well
<waieez> ks3 ah thanks
<Jonii^> stroyan, how do I read files using that text interface?
<Jonii^> :o
<[1]AWE> I'm running ubuntu server so no gui
<richardcavell> Does anyone know: Is there a command to make a particular application gain focus?  (Like clicking on the window to give it keyboard input)?
<[1]AWE> sorry should have mentionned
<unop> richardcavell, wmctrl
<VCoolio> [1]AWE: then add the proper lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frank83> Greetings. How do I make a "Hidden" folder?
<stroyan> Jonii^: You can use "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<hermitcrabred> does anyone knows how can install gtkpod?
<unop> hermitcrabred, sudo aptitude install gtkpod
<Jonii^> OkropNick, thanks. I'll check what awaits me there ->
<Jonii^> Hmm? meant stroyan *
<hermitcrabred> Thanks...
<shamm> *grumble*
<shamm> nvidia driver froze my laptop
<joeyeye> richardcavell: wmctrl -a "Title of Window"
<unop> Frank83,  prepend a . before the directory name
<Jonii^> I wonder how that happened. Anyway ->
<richardcavell> joeyeye: unop yep that looks like it.  Thanks.
<VCoolio> [1]AWE: or rather, uncomment the proper lines, they are already there
<Cyberish> and what ctrl+v in the terminal ?
<Frank83> Unop: I thought about it, but It was so darn simple I thought It would not work. Eh.
<Cyberish> and what about ctrl+v in the terminal ?
<LinuxGold> jonii: I suggest split your hard drive partition, install Windows in the first partition and ubuntu in the second partition
<VCoolio> Cyberish: use with shift also, or use shift+insert
<LinuxGold> clean install
<VCoolio> Cyberish: sorry, if you mean pasting stuff that is...
<unop> Cyberish, what is your ctrl+v meant to do? paste?
<Keiffer> How can I program terminal to play an mp3 in vlc? like an alarm?
<Cyberish> yes i'm talking about pasting
<waieez> ks3 is still says no such file or directory
<LinuxGold> cat filename.mp3 > /dev/audio
<hermitcrabred> didn`t work...?
<ks3> waieez, That generally means that it can't find your script. What's the command you're typing?
<hermitcrabred> never mind, was my mistake...
<innomen> is regular expression capable of find replaceing every other instance of a given text?
<waieez> ks3 chmod +x /home/waieez/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/BattleForge/update.sh
<tvjudge> I just tried again to use the proprietary ATI and the screen locks before I get to the login How can I revert back to the previous driver?
<Third3ye> Ey folks. I'm having a bit of trouble. Everytime I boot ubuntu or the livecd (I managed to install using the alternative install cd) it freezes. At first I thought it was X but turns it it's a "kernel panic" (I think (it had a lot of strange non explanatory debug info and an "end trace ac09j2ndsomething")
<innomen> i have a list of ::word1::word2 that i need ot replace the first :: with a bit of text and the second :: with a diffrent bit of text
<ks3> waieez, Aha. Use Program\ Files instead of just Program Files. The space is special, and the backslash "escapes" it.
<hkais2> hi
<soreau> tvjudge: Uninstall fglrx
<joeyeye> innomen: man sed
<Cyberish> well thanks again VCoolio
<linxeh> waieez, ks3 : or put the parameter in double quotes "like this"
<hkais2> how can i find out, why my x-server regularly dies?
<innomen> joeyeye, pardon?
<waieez> ks3 i think its working.
<joeyeye> innomen: use sed to parse/replace
<tvjudge> soreau: as in sudo apr-get remove fglrx?
<waieez> ks3 thanks
<ks3> waieez, np
<unop> innomen, echo "::word1::word2" | sed -e 's/::/foo/; s/::/bar/'
<soreau> tvjudge: How did you install it?
<soreau> hkais2: The X log might show some clue (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<[1]AWE> hmm whenever I try to install ndiswrapper or ndisgtk I get "E: Couldn't find package ..."
<[1]AWE> any ideas?
<jaymacdonald> no
<joeyeye> innomen: precisely what unop said ...
<VCoolio> innomen: use something like <mmv -c "foo*bar*blah" "replacefoo#1replacebar#2blah">
<chanklor> hello, does anyone knows how to format a usb flash memory that shows as "unallocated" in GParted?
<hkais2> soreau: and if not?
<erUSUL> chanklor: create a partition format it
<hkais2> how to increase the trace level?
<soreau> hkais2: Good luck :)
<innomen> I'm using scite i dont see how a terminal command will help me, pardon my ignorance
<gartral> hey all, what file would I edit too make certain services load at system start?
<seniorake> i edited /etc/security/limits.conf and even restarted the system, but still ulimit -a reports default values instead of the ones i entered in limits.conf ...any ideas why? i thought limits.conf sets global defaults
<Guest2241> chanklor: ensure it is not mounted before erUSUL's advise
<Guest2241> anyone on this sane driver problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236711 ?
<tvjudge> soreau: nevermind i googled it and found the procedure, thanks for the advice :)
<richardcavell> unop: joeyeye: wait there's a problem.  I want to activate a wine game and wmctrl doesn't seem to recognize the existence of wine windows
<unop> gartral, you don't usually,  you place a symlink to the script in /etc/rc2.d/
<unop> gartral, if all you are doing is running a command - then place it in /etc/rc.local
<JoeNotCharles> I'm having a weird problem with hal
<jtk001c> How do I set-up my computer to host a remote desktop session?
<jtk001c> Install remote desktop server?
<innomen> let me rephrase, what regular expression would allow me to find and replace only every other instance of a given string.?
<chanklor> erUSUL: it just doesn't let me rewrite the partition table... when i want to create another partition it shows an error message
<JoeNotCharles> every time I plug in an ipod under usb, it gets mounted as /media/ipod_, which a new underscore added each time I unmount and remount
<joeyeye> jtk001c: System | Preferences | Remote Desktop
<erUSUL> chanklor: what error ?
<innomen> in a text file
<jtk001c> Thanks, joeyeye
<Guest2241> jtk001c: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/allow-remote-control-to-your-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<JoeNotCharles> it looks like every time I plug it in, it's getting a new device node (at first it's /dev/sdb1, then /dev/sdc1, etc.) and the old entries mapping /dev/sdb1 to /media/ipod_ are still in /media/.hal-mtab
<gartral> unop: ok, so all i have to do is add my commands too /etc/rc.local befor the exit 0 bit?
<jtk001c> Hey joeyeye, that only works if I'm on the network with it?
<jtk001c> So I'd have to set up a VPN as well
<unop> gartral, yep, pretty much
<JoeNotCharles> Also, I never get an ipod icon showing up on the desktop (not sure if I'm supposed to, though)
<JoeNotCharles> What app exactly is in charge of keeping .hal-mtab up to date?
<tvjudge> So I shall assume that the current fglrx in Jaunty will not work with my Radon 2400 Pro card and I will go back to Intrepid. My other machine with the Nvidia works wonderfully with Jaunty
<Zoreaxkid> Anybody speak portuguese?
<joeyeye> jtk001c: what do you mean ?
<jtk001c> When I set it up, it says it'll only be accessible to users on the network
<gartral> unop: im assuming this script is run by root at startup, so i can omit the sudo part of the command string?
<erUSUL> !br | Zoreaxkid
<ubottu> Zoreaxkid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jtk001c> I won't be on hte network.
<unop> gartral, precisely
<chanklor> erUSUL: mmm no, sorry, no error, it just does nothing... i select the UNALLECATED partition, select new, and nothing... it goes grey for a little and then again UNALLOCATED
<hkais2> soreau: pretty helpful ;-) Is it possible to increase the loglevel for X-Server?
<hkais2> maybe it is a compiz problem
<joeyeye> jtk001c: where will you be ?
<packetcase> where can I download the ubuntu .img file?
<soreau> hkais2: Not sure about that.. you could try #xorg-devel I guess
<jtk001c> At school
<jtk001c> Would I need to set up a VPN?
<soreau> hkais2: Why do you want to do this anyway?
<joeyeye> jtk001c: with Internet access ?
<erUSUL> chanklor: menu device>new/create partition table|| type msdos
<jtk001c> Yes.
<erUSUL> chanklor: and try again
<joeyeye> jtk001c: so you'll need to open up the port on your firewall router to allow the traffic in ... a bit risky
<jtk001c> I'll just set up a vpn, thanks joeyeye
<joeyeye> jtk001c: I would recommend you tunnel - yes with ssh or someting
<hkais2> soreau: I have a big pain. since 2005 I am using ubuntu. now since 8.10 i habe big troubles with my x-server. (slow unresponsive) since about 1 month I additionally have regualarly a breakdown of my x-server. (3-5 times a day!)
<chanklor> erUSUL: the same...
<gartral> unop: so this should work... http://gar.pastebin.com/f40b926ce
<erUSUL> chanklor: :|
<Jonii^> Hello. Where do I paste my error log?
<joeyeye> Jonii^: http://pastebin.com
<packetcase> where can I download the ubuntu .img file?
<soreau> hkais2: That's almost always indicative of a driver bug or bug in xorg, the more likelyhood would be in the gfx driver. Which graphics card and driver are you using?
<erUSUL> !paste | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<unop> gartral, yea, that works in principle - but you might want to have noip2 wait a little while before processing.    sleep 10 && noip2 ....
<hkais2> soreau: nvidia (now the newest from PPA)
<gartral> unop: thanks for the tip
<soreau> hkais2: Try a different version of their *ahem* driver
<chanklor> mmm nobody else? noone?
<hkais2> soreau: a different version? which one?
<soreau> hkais2: A different one :)
<hkais2> soreau: I had troubles with the old one, which didn#t detected modified areas on the screen. on launchpad the developers told me to install the latest PPA. Now I have nearly fixed my first issue, but now my X dies regularly. Therefore I tested already a different one
<xtknight> in my bios i have my fsb set a little higher and the frequency is reported higher on the POST screen, but in linux when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo on the 'performance' cpu governor setting, it says only the clock that would be calculated with my default fsb.  i have a core i7.  what's going on here?
<emcpn> #ubuntu-gr
<soreau> hkais2: About updating areas of your screen problem.. were/are you running a compositing WM?
<gartral> ok, i have flashdrive here that's acting strangly, i cant format it, because when i unmount the drive in gparted the node (/dev/sdb) disappears and gparted cant find it without me removing the drive and sticking it back in
<hkais2> soreau: ? haven't got it?
<chanklor> hello, does anyone knows how to format a usb flash memory that shows as "unallocated" in GParted?
<erUSUL> xtknight: gobernor takes the supported speeds (a table) from the bios/acpi.
<soreau> hkais2: WM=window manager in other words, compiz
<soreau> hkais2: desktop / visual effects
<ajavid> I installed firefox3.-5 package and I got a Shiretoko and not firefox and it says preview browser in menu
<ajavid> whats going on
<hkais2> soreau: sorry it was a hard day today... I am runningcompiz, yes
<Slart> !ff35 | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<hkais2> soreau: with full visual effects
<erUSUL> ajavid: siretoko is a codename
<gartral> !shiretoko | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<ajavid> its called Prewview Browser
<ajavid> instead of Shiretoko
<gartral> ajavid: read the link
<ajavid> I know all mozilla unofficial builds are called shiretoko, irc.mozilla has already informed
<xtknight> erUSUL, aren't these only multipliers?  how come my fsb is changing once i get into linux?
<xtknight> erUSUL,  also any possible way i can get my max clock?
<gartral> ajavid: it's called a preveiw browser because theres still bug when compileing it against a pre 2.30 kernal
<soreau> hkais2: Alright, there is a known bug with the nvidia drivers about the updating region issue. So I recommend downgrading to the version of the nvidia driver that was working with the damage region issue, then set Sync to GLX in ccsm>Workarounds
<erUSUL> xtknight: the bios would report only the nominal speeds afaics. so nothing wrong here
<xtknight> erUSUL,   in windows, i see lower multipliers happening in downscaling but the fsb is as expected
<soreau> hkais2: And see if that fixes it for ya
<ajavid> gartral, and why are people using a pre 2.3 kernel?
<[1]AWE> how do I uninstall something installed with apt-get install?
<bret> apt-get remove
<maco> [1]AWE: apt-get remove
<erUSUL> !software | [1]AWE
<ubottu> [1]AWE: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<maco> ajavid: pre 2.3? there is no 2.3.x kernel tree
<ajavid> maco, yes there is
<edbian> [1]AWE: There is also "apt-get purge" or synaptic... or aptitude
<ajavid> maco, odd numbers are development trees
<ajavid> maco, pre 2.3 means a 2.2 or less kernel
<gartral> ajavid: 2.30 it's specific, and the reason Ubuntu 9.04 is 2.28 is because 2.30 is not at all compatible with most current software... wait for Karmic too have 2.30 kernals
<erUSUL> ajavid: not anymore since a few years...
<maco> ajavid: is it still in use?
<ajavid> gartral, what are you on about, its not 2.28
<ajavid> or 2.30
<erUSUL> ajavid: there is no 2.30 kernel you mean 2.6.30
<maco> gartral: 2.6.30
<ajavid> its 2.6.288
<ajavid> jeezus
<vassler> is there any clone app for windows media player?
<vassler> is there any clone app for windows media player in ubuntu?
<edbian> vassler: Amarok
<Kenjiro> hello guys
<ajavid> gartral, stop saying that please
<Jonii^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251047/ <- Here are those important-looking parts of that log
<gartral> ok.. so i forgot a digit, BYTE ME!
<maco> gartral: kermic has 2.6.31, not 2.6.30
<ajavid> gartral, you are confusing people
<thelostfaith> I'm having a series of issues regarding installing django on 9.04
<thelostfaith> any guides for this?
<Kenjiro> please, which is the qt version present in latest version of ubuntu? (9.04 right)
<edbian> vassler: There is nothing exactly the same but there are many apps that can do anything that wmp could do
<^cheeky> hi there, i finally completed my dual boot set up in ubuntu with windows xp, but when i did log into my ubuntu system after i did a re-sizing in it some files were missing such as xchat server list. i was wondering is there a check i can run to see if all my packages are safe and no files are missing from my ubuntu system ? thank you
<hkais2> soreau: excuse me you got me wrong. updating region wasnÄt fixed with the previous version.
<xtknight> Kenjiro, qt 4.5.2
<Bob_Dole> fan at full throttle,cpu temp at 76c... I'm sweating like a hog Dx
<hkais2> soreau: I had to enable the workaround and to install the newest drivers from PPA
<Kenjiro> xtknight is the package labled like that? qt-4.5.2?
<xtknight> !info libqt4-dev jaunty | kenjiro
<ubottu> kenjiro: libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2372 kB, installed size 23024 kB
<xtknight> Kenjiro, sorry it's 4.5.0, 4.5.2 is in karmic tho
<bret> bobwhoops: wow, that's really hot!!!
<soreau> hkais2: I know. So compiz made a workaround for it. ccsm > Utility > Workarounds > Force synchronization between X and GLX. Read more about it here: http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129711#8
<Guest47975> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=500413
<Guest47975> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=500413
<soreau> hkais2: That's why I recommend downgrading to a non crashing version first, then enable the compiz workaround
<Guest47975> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=500413
<Guest47975> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=500413
<FloodBot2> Guest47975: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunStealer> if I have installed restricted-extras, and files still don't work, I'll just blame closed source and download a new version?
<xtknight> Kenjiro, it's labeled as several sub packages, e.g. libqt4-dev, libqt4-core, libqt4-svg
<hkais2> soreau: this didn't work for me
<soreau> hkais2: You already tried it?
<hkais2> I tried first to enable only the workaround, after I tried the workaround for 2 weeks I was curious and I installed the newer drivers. Now the updating region bug is gone, but my x-server dies ;-(
<soreau> hkais2: What can I say. nvidia drivers suck
<hkais2> soreau: hehe. ATI also :(
<Kenjiro> xtknight: thanks
<hkais2> the setup of ATI drivers are pretty a shame
<hkais2> soreau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/269904?comments=all
<soreau> hkais2: Not so. The open source ati driver is improving dramatically since amd bought ati and is releasing chip specs, enabling developers to write the drivers better
<hkais2> just search for my name
<hkais2> here you can see my problems and tries
<soreau> hkais2: No offense but nvidia bug reports do not interest me, neither does nvidia really. Add it to the mountainous stack of other nvidia problems
<Bodsda> can ubuntu recognise a windows fat32 raid 0 scsi device by default?
<mizipzor> "find . ScrollBar.cs" doesnt find the file but "ls -R | grep ScrollBar.cs" prints it... what am i doing wrong with find?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: what type of raid? it depends if here is a driver for the raid the card uses
<erUSUL> mizipzor: find . -name '*ScrollBar.cs*'
<Bodsda> erUSUL, im unsure, im in win xp -- how could I find out what the raid controller is?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: device manager ?
<Jonii^> SOG, what's up? I dunno what to make of that log file
<mizipzor> erUSUL: thx
<SOG> Jonii^ ? log file? :o
<Jonii^> Hmm..
<kajamd>  Check new web site - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<Jonii^> Why does this turn so + comma = SOG ?
<Jonii^> :<
<SOG> :o press tab again and see
<Jonii^> It doesn't change until I press enter
<Bodsda> erUSUL, it is a HighPoint HPT3xx ATA RAID Controller
<Guest47975> http://www.ex-posed.info/?uid=1233
<Guest47975> http://www.ex-posed.info/?uid=1233
<FloodBot2> Guest47975: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> Bodsda: you have to use dmraid
<erUSUL> Bodsda: see the fakeraid how to
<Bodsda> ok, cheers erUSUL
<erUSUL> Bodsda: no problem
<mediajunkie> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<Jonii^> Anyway: Anyone who's able to tell anything about what's wrong based on http://paste.ubuntu.com/251047/
<scoates> hi
<scoates> I foolishly updated my hardy sources to jaunty and then did dist-upgrade, skipping over 8.10. Am I just fubar? or is there a way to fix my weird cyclic dependency issues?
<Jonii^> What more info is necessary?
<ikonia> scoates: I would suggest a clean install to a known stable release.
<scoates> ikonia: I don't have a console on this box.. I'd prefer to avoid a clean install
<thelostfaith> When attemping to install mysql-server-5.0 I receive error messages
<ikonia> scoates: then you should have been more careful and not updated your sources which is not supported
<mediajunkie> Thanks, to all that pointed me into the right direction for my Flash problem, I started to experience after the latest update from Hardy. (driver conflict with Adobe drivers and Ubuntu drivers)
<ikonia> scoates: a clean install will be the only way to get a sane known stable OS
<scoates> ikonia: yes, I now that /now/ (-:
<ikonia> scoates: clean install it is
<scoates> ok. thanks.
<stroyan> Jonii^: That log shows that you have two graphics devices, neither of which it could find with the old VESA driver.  Could you pastebin the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, (if it is not empty)?
<Veinor> I'm having issues with my sound only coming out of my bass speaker on my laptop.
<foo> rkhunter is showing this as possible problem: /usr/sbin/unhide - how can I tell rkhunter to ignore it? I can't seem to find it in the conf
<KB1JWQ> Veinor: So in other words, your laptop is talking out its bass? :-D
<Veinor> KB1JWQ: :V
<Veinor> Yes.
<KB1JWQ> Veinor: I'd claim hardware fault on that until and unless you can show it works in other instances.
<Veinor> It works on Windows.
<jcmarini> ciao one n all Have a lovely day (hald)
<bruce__> my HDD seems to be a bit fried, gparted reports that its an unknown (rather than ext2) partition, anyway to fix this or get the data back
<YodaMaster> i'm back
<YodaMaster> so i was dealing with the jerky streaming video with firefox
<stroyan> Veinor: Is this laptop part boombox?  Or is it more like http://bigmouth.here-n-there.com/ ?  A laptop with a bass speaker sounds kind of fishy.
<^cheeky> hi, is there a way i can check if i am missing files or packages after i did a re-sizing of my hdd ?
<thelostfaith> I'm having issues with mysql-server-5.0
<thelostfaith> I can't get it to do anything
<YodaMaster> Scoot_ino told me about launchpad so i did'nt take the url
<thelostfaith> remove, uninstall, anything
<YodaMaster> please someone give it to meBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB?
<Veinor> stroyan: There's a subwoofer on the bottom of the laptop.
<Jonii^> I wonder if I can access those conf files from windows?
<stroyan> Jonii^: See http://www.fs-driver.org/ for access to an ext2/3 filesystem from windows.
<thelostfaith> Fuck
<thelostfaith> This install is completely locked down for me
<Flare183> !language | thelostfaith
<ubottu> thelostfaith: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thelostfaith> Nothing will change
<riskio> hi
<myk_robinson> hey. Any way to enable time shifting in the totem browser plugin?
<Badams> hey
<Badams> Im about to install ubuntu on a eee pc (900 series)
<Badams> just wondering which version i should use...
<Flare183> !install | Badams (This should help)
<ubottu> Badams (This should help): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blognewb_> hi is this a typo?> sudo aptitude -y install libfcgi0
<Veinor> stroyan: but seriously, it's rather annoying
<YodaMaster> anybody knows about jerky streaming ? about plugin-nonfree playback mess
<SiFtInG> I have massively screwed up.  Late last night, I was formatting a usb drive, and I have accidentally removed the boot flag (I'm assuming on that statement) from my main boot drive, ubuntu 9....now, I get   MBR FA...i hit a..i get  MBR 1234F,  and won't go past there, so now I'm booted up with same machine in a liveCD.  What can I do to fix this? I really don't want to wipe my primary drive, I have a lot of time invested in it....     an
<owen1_> i added medibuntu with this command: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  how to get rid of it?
<owen1_> is it in my sources.list?
<jaymacdonald> owen1_: rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jaymacdonald> (as root)
<jaymacdonald> so you want to do sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jaymacdonald> then sudo apt-get update
<elec> my sound doesnt work with ubuntu installed but when i boot off cd it'll work (i've checked all the volume settings) realtek alc1200
<moustafa> Anyone know how can I get the HDSPA USB modem to work on ubuntu?
<Amigadude> which model?
<Amigadude> one mine just worked when I plugged in, the other was a bit more awkward (netbook remix 9.04)
<moustafa> Amigadude, E160G
<Bodsda> how can i kill a process eith pid 7508, I have tried killall and kill -9 both to no avail
<Heidistein> p/psrt
<moustafa> Amigadude, when I enter the PIN to connect it just says it go disconnected.
<alessandro_> bonjour
<fergal32> alessandro_: bonjour :D
<twice2> hi, when click logof/shutdown button ubuntu become unresponsive for some long time?
<stroyan> Veinor: If you run alsamixer in a terminal, do you see per-channel level controls that could be increased?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I ran into following problem running the program called thoggen: http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?image=187792-Thoggen-fel.png
<Umeaboy> Any available solution for it?
<Umeaboy> I'm running 9.04.
<Veinor> stroyan: I've played around with all of those with no result.
<Amigadude> moustafa: the one that worked out of the box was a Huawei E220, yours is an older model so should be supported by even earlier versions of ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Also........ I HAVE installed libdvdcss2 and still I can't open a DVD in Totem.
<Umeaboy> I should be able to do so.
<moustafa> Amigadude, I'll check my line with the ISP just incase.
<lstarnes> Umeaboy: try a different media player such as mplayer or vlc
<myself> hey can someone link me to a website outlining windows managers for ubuntu/linux
<myself> and also, is windowmaker any good?
<Amigadude> moustafa: this is all I did - http://amigadude.com/?p=69
<Umeaboy> lstarnes: It works for VLC, but not for Totem.
<moustafa> Amigadude, thanks i'm checking it out
<fbianconi> Umeaboy: did you try with medibuntu repos?
<Umeaboy> I installed libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo.
<Umeaboy> In VLC I just come to the menu and no further when I click on my language.
<mpmc> Hi. Can anyone assist me with a sound issue. I hear the ubuntu sound when I first boot up the machine. But after that I cannot hear anything I never had this issue on 8.04.
<stroyan> Bodsda: Maybe that process is a zombie.  What does "ps -lp 7508" report?
<Umeaboy> mpmc: What's your soundcard and what driver?
<mpmc> Some inbuilt one. Its a Dell E520.
<Umeaboy> Have you tried disabling PA if you've got that installed and started?
<Neeon> Hi. I've just done something wrong with the samba-server.. For some reason, other computers in my network no longer can view webpages inside /var/www...
<mpmc> Dummy guide on how to do that? :P
<tech_help> how do you copy multiple files at once with ssh?
<Neeon> I think i've messed it up
<Umeaboy> mpmc: I haven't used any such commands for Ubuntu, just Mandriva.
<jrib> tech_help: scp should work the same as cp basically...
<Umeaboy> I'm not sure if they'll work.
<stroyan> tech_help: Copy multiple files from system to system with scp or rsync.  Both can use the same ssh credentials.
<jrib> mpmc: check if anything is muted (alsamixer)
<elec> my sound doesnt work with ubuntu installed but when i boot off cd it'll work (i've checked all the volume settings) realtek alc1200
<Umeaboy> mpmc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<tuxforce> hi
<elec> my sound doesnt work with ubuntu installed but when i boot off cd it'll work (i've checked all the volume settings) realtek alc1200, can anyone help figure it out
<nickjohnson> I'm setting up a machine that will be serving media, and using a projector as its main interface. I'd like the 'designed for small screen' UI in the netbook remix, but I'm pretty sure I'll need the 'alternate' install CD to set up the RAID array I need. Is there a way to install the netbook remix's interface via the standard version of ubuntu?
<ravil> hi all
<mpmc> Umeaboy: Thanks I'll check that.
<leaf-sheep> elec, mpmc -- Try "sudo alsactl init"
<Neeon> please, anyone here that knows why the /var/www is no longer "viewable" for other computer in my network
<tuxforce>  i haven't understood how to install flash  plugin for chromium ! :(
<Neeon> how do i allow guest to read that folder
<mpmc> leaf-sheep: response was "Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "SigmaTel STAC9227" "HDA:83847618,102801dd,00100201" "" ""
<mpmc> Hardware is initialized using a guess method"
<Flare183> Neeon: Because apache is running it
<innomen> anyone know how to add a batch of words to the open office dictionary?
<elec> leaf-sheep: Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC1200" "HDA:10ec0888,10de0175,00100101" "" ""
<elec> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<ravil> can I substitute my own CC parameter to apt-get --build source command?
<mpmc> Looks like me and elec have the same problem?
<leaf-sheep> mpmc, elec:  Well, yeah.  Sound working now? (I hope).
<nuk_> i have to admit i never expected the amd64 to be that smooth. Kudos people.
<elec> nope
<Neeon> Flate183: I know that.. butt it worked fine untill i've made some usersgroups in Samba
<mpmc> me ether.
<Umeaboy> Neeon: Have you been to #samba ?
<elec> if it makes any difference i followed everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and on the forums with options snd_hda_intel model=auto probe_mask=1
<elec> but nada works
<leaf-sheep> mpmc, elec:  "alsamixer" --> Set all bars to high and if you see any 'blue-gray-ish' m at bottom, press 'm' to unmute.  Esc to quit.
<Umeaboy> elec: Check for reported issue on launchpad then.
<elec> leaf-sheep word i got alsamixer situated
<Umeaboy> If it hasn't been reported, report it.
<elec> umeaboy, i have seen some issues reported but no fixed
<elec> dang
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<mpmc> leaf-sheep: All on high..
<Umeaboy> Add some info to one of them then.
<leaf-sheep> elec: What make + model?
<Umeaboy> That'll help them.
<leaf-sheep> mpmc: And everything is not mute.  You should get Green 00, not dark-blue-gray-ish with 'm' o nit.
<nickjohnson> To put things another way, is there an easy way to enable a 'ten foot user interface' mode in regular ubuntu?
<elec> leaf-sheep, its on my nforce750i (123-ym-e175) which registers as  "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC1200"
<Neeon> Umeaboy, i think this is more of a "user" problem.. how can i add viewing access to guest to /var/www? So that i can view webpages throug http://myubuntuserver/page
<mpmc> leaf-sheep: Everything on high.
<elec> also it shows up in aplay etc.. so im pretty sure the card is recongnized and whatnot..
<mpmc> leaf-sheep: Sorry and nothing is muted :)
<Umeaboy> Neeon: What does the manual for samba say?
<elec> the only actual think i've notice is in dmesg: hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS... which the fix on the forums doesnt work for me
<leaf-sheep> mpmc: Nothing is muted or nothing *was* muted?
<Neeon> As i said.. this is not samba.. i've added a group called www-users through the terminal, added 771 access to that.. and now i cant view my http server from other computers
<mpmc> leaf-sheep: The only things that were muted was Surround Sound.
<Jonii^> I forgot to mention: Error I received after that fatal error-thing was:
<brotkasten> hey, i'm trying to setup ssh with public_key auth on 2 ubuntu machines. sshd is running on machine A machine B is the client. my user account on machine A is 'backup' my account on machine B is 'userXY'. is it possible to do public key auth in this constellation?
<nickjohnson> Also, if I have a 64-bit capable Intel Atom processor, can I use the 64 bit install, or should I stick with the 32bit one?
<Jonii^> xinit connection refused (errorno 111) ; xinit no such process (errorno 3)
<tuxforce> W ubuntu :)
<brotkasten> because when i try to connect from machine B to machine A using 'ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=publickey backup@machineA' i get an error ... sorry for OT, but i've been searching quite some time now on the web
<blognewb_> hi guys still can't solve this for 2 days now :( sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f php-fastcgi defaults "System startup links for /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi already exist." and i get 502 bad gateway :(
<nuk_> can anyone please help me to understand why i cannot enable the desktop gnome effects on my fresh install of the desktop-amd64 on an acer aspire 5920 (yes i know it's Intel display chipset :[ but it worked fine with Fedora 11 64 bit so i don't see why it can't work with this...?
<alexandro> anyone from swis
<donavan_> has anyone gotten google earth 5 installed just installed it and when it runs it tells me that it cant authenticate to the server  dont think im running any firewall that would cause it to crash any ideas?
<brotkasten> quit
<Jonii^> SOG, anyway, here is that xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251075/
<Jonii^> ...
<xxx_> I am having trouble connecting to WEP with the rtl8187 chipset, I can connect to open wireless access-points, and I can inject packets but I cannot connect to wep
<Jonii^> Anyway, there was that xorg.conf file. Didn't seem all that important
<Jonii^> SOG, what's up? Why could screen be missing?
<SOG> XD hi Jonii^ XD
<Jonii^> ,...
<stroyan> donavan_: "apt-get install lib32nss-mdns"  and see http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=44dd2807f9b1c9a1&hl=en
<Jonii^> I really hate this. Why I can't type "so," :/
<mikkelbg> so,
<Jonii^> "So, does this work
<Jonii^> Yay!
<ortsvorsteher> xxx_: did you tried to install wicd as network manager? wich ubuntu do you run?
<xxx_> ortsvorstehere, I tried using network-manager, I am on ubuntu 9
<ortsvorsteher> xxx_: may you try wicd. it runs great on my laptop with ubuntu 8.04 lts
<innomen> ok this is getting crazy, everytime i get close somethign new happens.. does anyone know how i could copy and paste a character scite shows as "NUL" ?
<superkuh> What is the symbol for a comment in logrotate.d scripts? #, /* */, ?
<ortsvorsteher> !info wicd | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<xxx_> ortsvorstehere, I will try .. but I want to be able to just do it from terminal
<mattwj20021> hi guys
<innomen> adding words tot eh standard.dic file does not work, but when it add them it adds a "NUL" character at the front of each line, if i could copy this character i could import my perdict fire from firefox into open office
<mattwj20021> do you guys think this would be supported by unbuntu?
<mattwj20021> http://www.ppa-usa.com/products/usb/usb_pci/1325.htm
<mattwj20021> it would be the prefect card for me
<mattwj20021> :)
<unr3a1> hey all
<mattwj20021> if it was supported
<superkuh> mattwj20021: Isn't that more of a kernel issue?
<unr3a1> I downloaded namoroka-3.6a1, and when I try to run it in the terminal, it only loads the regular firefox... is there some special way to get firefox 3.6 alpha 1 working in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> where should I go for help then?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<mattwj2002> #ubuntu-kernel?
<mattwj2002> #kernel?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<FloodBot2> mattwj2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donavan_> stroyan... thanks for the info Im reading up on it now .... seems like openGL is kinda glitchy though ... Im getting flashing then white in the window
<superkuh> mattwj2002: Support might be included in newer kernels than what's in ubuntu. You might look into that.
<mattwj2002> okay
<xxx_> ortsvorstehere, wicd did not help, any other thoughts?
<unr3a1> does anyonek now?
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Arthur_Rainbow> Hi
<innomen> this sucks, 0 for 8 today
<ortsvorsteher> xxx_: no, i dont have any other stuff, cause it works at my laptop
<ortsvorsteher> !language | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<innomen> last attempt does anyone know how to copy and paste "NUL" characters in any editor
<xxx_> I am having trouble connecting to WEP with the rtl8187 chipset, I can connect to open wireless access-points, and I can inject packets but I cannot connect to wep
<KB1JWQ> innomen: \0
<innomen> ortsvorsteher, grow up
<stroyan> Jonii^: The Xorg.0.log said it saw two radeon devices. Do you have two?  Do you know which one has a monitor connected?
<kchapman> hello
<int203> hi-anyone have problems with jaunty + mount.cifs and mount.smbfs seg faulting upon execution?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<innomen> KB1JWQ, pardon? is that a regular expression?
<innomen> ortsvorsteher, leave me alone
<kchapman> does anyone know if there is any way to change the /dev/sd* name of a partition?
<b3rz3rk3r> kchapman, gparted might be able to do that?
<innomen> !crybaby | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crybaby
<innomen> :)
<ElronMcBong> hello, I am trying to configure wpa_supplicant since yesterday and I even changed the router's encryption protocol from WEP to WPA, but I still cannot connect. Actually I think I was having a connection earlier, because I read something about status authenticated, but I believe the router has me on a blacklist for too much connection attempts and that is why I cannot connect anymore. Anyway I am trying to understand more of the 
<trism> innomen: were you the one looking for a regex for ::word1::word2 earlier?
<bruce__> my HDD seems to be a bit fried, gparted reports that its an unknown (rather than ext2) partition, anyway to fix this or get the data back
<innomen> trism, yes, i finally solved that problem with a spreadsheet and creative use of replace
<donavan_> is there a program I can use to test openGL to make sure its working correctly
<xxx_> ElronMcBong, it probly doesn't work because linux drivers are bad and ubuntu 9 is bad
<stroyan> donavan_: glxgears is the traditional first test.
<thelostfaith> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<innomen> trism, i inserted commas before and after the :: and then used it as a delimiter in spreadsheet, which gave me colums to manipulate seperately
<thelostfaith> Why do I keep getting that error?
<thelostfaith> I've followed everything on the forums. I still continue to run into that
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, if you need access to the router again, you can change your IP
<innomen> trism, then i pasted the result into scite and replaced all the tabs with nothing resulting in a solid block of text, and open office liked the result
<ElronMcBong> b3rz3rk3r: good idea
<donavan_> stroyan ... thanks
<trism> innomen: clever, figured out how to do it with sed after you left, but that works too
<innomen> trism, i'm trying to do something similaer now but the standard.dic file ignores manual entries
<innomen> trism, i'm sure your way was/is more versatile
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, failing that you can always spoof your MAC address locally if it doesnt blacklist by IP.. (but it should, so no need to worry about that)
<trism> innomen: yeah, I saw you were trying to do something with \0, but I wasn't sure what
<sergei1> Hi
<ElronMcBong> b3rz3rk3r: no, actually I don't thing I ever had an IP assigned, so I try changing my mac
<sergei1> anyone know, how to change mac address of ether on start-up
<innomen> trism, well the body of text when it contains words added through office itself, includes a "NUL" character before each added word, i cant type or copy or paste this character and i need to, any ideas?
<stroyan> innomen: Have you seen   http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/51675   ?
<innomen> stroyan, no, but i'm looking now
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, you definitely have an IP assigned, if you didnt do it manually, then it will have been done automatically for you
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, hubble fan?
<innomen> stroyan, i'll read that in total later but its old and i know that how dictonaries worked changed signifigatly in 3.x
<Arthur_Rainbow> Does anyone know how to configure the keyboard, I would like that "caps lock" key act as a "alt"/"meta" key. I can't find this option in the keyboard setting of ubuntu
<innomen> trism, when you say \0 are you saying there is a way to make the editor see \0 as null?
<Arthur_Rainbow> (I can do that "caps lock" act as "ctrl", but not as "alt")
<innomen> Arthur_Rainbow, there is an old app that will do that, i'm trying to think of the name
<Arthur_Rainbow> Thanks a lot innomen
<stephans_> what is the CLI command to see how much video ram there is on a pc
<Arthur_Rainbow> it can be really usefull for emacs shortcut
<Jonii^> stroyan, Radeon 3450
<stephans_> i tried man -k vga
<Jonii^> It seems? Windows tells me that it's in use now
<Jonii^> But then again, windows suffers from same type of problem
<innomen> Arthur_Rainbow, xkeycaps
<ElronMcBong> b3rz3rk3r: erm? well I am interested in astronomy and physics a bit, why do you ask? Regarding the IP.. I have two machines and the one we are talking about might have gotten an IP assigned, but I think the machine didn't chitchat DHCP with the router.. I just wonder why this doesn't work anymore.. and it still doesn't even after having changed my MAC adress
<trism> innomen: you might try sed -e "s/\x00//g" < in_file > outfile
<trism> innomen: to remove the nulls
<innomen> its lets you arbitrarily reassign what keys do, but be very careful only apply changes that you make do not let it apply all keys else you'll break something, i did
<donavan_> seems like I have an issue with OpenGL ... I get flashing graphics not to bad if its small but on a full screen (like google earth) its impossible to use ... ideas?
<innomen> trism, i need to create nulls
<Frank83> Greetings. Is it possible to protect the contents of " /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic/include/config/kernel.release" from being written over? Somehow (Dunno) the contents of the file were changed with not so good consecuences.
<stephans_> does anyone know how I check for amount of video ram on a linux box?
<fbianconi> sergei1: ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac address>
<trism> innomen: is it basically a text file except for the nulls?
<innomen> trism, yes
<sergei1> fbianconi, thanks
<innomen> trism, if i could just copy a nul or add it to find replace i'd be set
<Mc-Kay> hello, I just got hold of a Gateway FX51, installed ubuntu9.04 and there is no sound, all seems to look ok, even with the sound manager (nothing is muted)
<Arthur_Rainbow> I beg your pardon, innomen, but I don't understand, "do not let it apply all keys"? What do you mean?
<tdgunes> Hi, I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I am playing Savage on it. But while I am playing the game, after 15 minutes game goes somewhere and I see desktop. How I can solve this ?
<blognewb_> hi.. i tried running "sudo aptitude -y install libfcgi0" and it said "No candidate version found for libfcgi0, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed." what does it mean
<sergei1> fbianconi, to added this in /etc/network/interfaces?)
<sergei1> add*
<Arthur_Rainbow> I don't know what "applying a key" may mean (but I'm french, this may explain my problem)
<fbianconi> sergei1: btw you have to do it while it's down
<bdfoster> hey guys when i leave my computer on sometimes when i come back to it my mouse disappears. it tends to happen after a few hours, but doesn't always happen. is there a solution to this problem?
<innomen> Arthur_Rainbow, when you get the app and run it it gives you a big ugly black and white kb that you use to change things, when you apply the changes it will ask you apply all or apply only the keys your altered, don't apply all
<sergei1> fbianconi, yes but on restart the address is restored to default
<sergei1> address of hardware
<sergei1> =[
<jedc> blognewb, that mean it could not find the package, maybe you need to enable other software sources?
<trism> innomen: I suppose you could use some pattern in place of the null and replace it with sed after
<thelostfaith> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thelostfaith> I've followed everything on the forums. I still continue to run into that
<innomen> Arthur_Rainbow, http://www.jwz.org/xkeycaps/
<Arthur_Rainbow> merci
<trism> innomen: like sed -e "s/||||/\x00/g" < infile > outfile
<Arthur_Rainbow> thanks, sorry
<Cobra_Girl> Good evening
<trism> innomen: using |||| instead of null
<trism> innomen: or whatever you want
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, well, since you know how to change your mac address, im assuming that you have checked that you are on the same subnet right?
<legend2440> stephans_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<Pilka> goooosh need help =-o
<Frank83> Greetings. Is it possible to protect the contents of " /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic/include/config/kernel.release" from being written over? Somehow (Dunno) the contents of the file were changed with not so good consecuences.
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, the hubble comment, was about your nick, not your astronomy preferences :p
<Pilka> i have no voice on any flashplayer online like youtube :/
<gift> Hi people!!
<innomen> trisim, thats probably what i'l have to do, is there a gui for sed? i want to be very sure i'm not going to find replace on every bit of text in my computer :P
<jamescarr> where can I find cairo themes?
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, are u trying to connect to it over lan/wlan?
<Cobra_Girl> I bought a new video card today and I seem to be having issues if anyone is willing to assist
<bdfoster> hey guys when i leave my computer on sometimes when i come back to it my mouse disappears. it tends to happen after a few hours, but doesn't always happen. is there a solution to this problem?
<ElronMcBong> b3rz3rk3r: no the nickname is from somewhere else. What did you have in mind?
<Pilka> jamescarr: looking in google?
<trism> innomen: well, you could just use find an replace, but you'd need an editor that lets you use escape codes
<innomen> escape codes
<HighLordObsi> holy crap i finally got my sound working!
<innomen> trism, thats helpful
<Mc-Kay> Gateway FX51?
<CopyWriter> yes!
<innomen> trism, now i know what it is called
<b3rz3rk3r> ElronMcBong, Elrond Hubble.. the scientologist creator/sci-fi writer
<Mc-Kay> is it a gateway, seems everyone with those comps are having issues
<Pilka> does any1 know why i can't hear voice on my flashplayer like YOUTUBE?! help pl0x on private
<gift> good night!!
<blognewb_> hi guys how could i nstall   libfcgi0
<blognewb_> ???
<rww> b3rz3rk3r: for a start, that was L. Ron Hubbard. For a second, #ubuntu-offtopic is that way -->>>
<MarkG> Hi, is there a way to get my USB media to mount automatically without having to run the whole X desktop in Unbutu?
<blognewb_> in jaunty
<donavan_> is there an OpenGL channel anywhere??
<b3rz3rk3r> rww, haha.. i knew it was something like that :p thx.. and no more discussion on that topic ;)
<MarkG> if that was for me, yes Jaunty
<stroyan> Jonii^: You could try adding a couple of lines to the 'Section "Device"' part of xorg.conf.  Add 'Driver "radeon"' and 'BusID "PCI:1:5:0"'.  That should not be necessary.  But it might help.
<Arthur_Rainbow> thanks so much innomen. It will really help me!
#ubuntu 2009-08-11
<rww> blognewb_: sudo apt-get install libfcgi0ldbl
<HighLordObsi> aww man, the mic sounds all garbled...(yes i know thats not a real word)
<jedc> blognewb_,  it looks like that package is in universe, if you got to System->Administration->Software sources, is "Community maintained Open Source software (Universe)" checked?
<innomen> Arthur_Rainbow, np man, good luck, i did the same thing to my number pad, i pried the numbers off and made it like a phone, and i had to remap the numbers :P
<jamescarr> how can I enable my emerald themes? there's a preferences window for them, but when I select them nothing happens
<trism> innomen: I figured out how to insert the nulls directly if you use vim, ctrl+v+@
<innomen> vim?
<trism> innomen: may work in other text editors that don't use ctrl+v for paste
<trism> innomen: it is a command line text editor
<innomen> wouldent that be control v shift 2?
<legend2440> jamescarr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131246
<trism> innomen: yes
<trism> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<HighLordObsi> phooey
<Jonii^> stroyan, how to edit file? :>
<innomen> trism, could i impose upon you to help me find out a way to do it in scite? you seem to know the terms
<dahlia> when I use the System->Administration->Create a USB startup disk  thing, I tell it which .iso to use (ubuntu desktop 9.04 x86) and tell it which usb disk to use, then it just sits there with a progress bar that says "Starting up" but it never moves
<innomen> trism, scite seems ot call them control characters
<ElronMcBong> b3rz3rk3r: Well the router belongs to my neighbours and yesterday I tried to configure wpa_supplicant with a WEP key they used but that did not work out. as far as I understood from google-ing was that there was a problem with the encryption. Something was seemingly incompatible. The an hour ago I asked them to change the encryption to WPA and I reconfigured wpa_supplicant. It got beyond the previously mentioned error, but did n
<jamescarr> wow it's fast
<stroyan> donavan_: Your google earth troubles sound like typical issues interacting with compiz.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth for more details.
<stroyan> Jonii^: I like vim myself.  You may prefer nano.
<gizmobay> Can someone help with a command to do a symbolic link
<ravil> gizmobay, ln -s name source
<dumont> question: i have this command for linux -> find -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;            how can I modify it so that if there is a file called *part01.rar then it does not search for all .rar and only unpacks *part01.rar ?
<gizmobay> I have two directories /abc and /abc/xyz
<trism> innomen: would like to help, but never used scite
<gizmobay> I want all the files in /abc/xyz to be linked in the directory /abc
<dumont> gizmobay soft link?
<gizmobay> yes
<LinuxGold> anybody used qdevelop?
<innomen> trism, ok
<dumont> gizmobay have you tried cp command?
<dumont> cp --help
<iceroot> !anyone | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<innomen> does anyone else have any idea how i could go about inserting a nul control character into a volume of text?
<dumont> will have an option to copy all the files and make all the copied files soft link
<gizmobay> I have other files in the directory and I don't want them to get mixed up
<LinuxGold> iceroot: thanks, just wanted to know if it is useful before I apt-get.
<Frank83> Greetings. Is it possible to protect the contents of " /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic/include/config/kernel.release" from being written over? Somehow (Dunno) the contents of the file were changed with not so good consecuences.
<dumont> question: i have this command for linux -> find -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;            how can I modify it so that if there is a file called *part01.rar then it does not search for all .rar and only unpacks *part01.rar ?
<innomen> bah i'll just do it with the mouse, stupid open office
<innomen> trism, thanks for helping though, you rock
<iceroot> LinuxGold: i only know kdevelop and like it much
<innomen> and others
<stroyan> gizmobay: I think you want          for f in "/abc/xyz/*";do ln -s "$f" "/abc/$(basename $f)";done     But I could be wrong.
<iceroot> LinuxGold: some kind of visualstudio
<gizmobay> thanks stroyan
<Cobra_Girl> My old graphics card was NVidia chipset MSI and I just picked up a new GeForce9400GT
<stephans_> legend2448 thank you!
<Cobra_Girl> however, my screen is all choppy now and I can't seem to get things to run smoothly
<legend2440> stephans_: your welcome
<joeyeye> dumont: find . -iname "*part01.rar" -exec unrar x '{}' \;
<Lostinspace_46> If it takes 2 keys to produce a result e.g., <ALT>+<TAB> = Cycle Windows shouldn't the keycode refer to the non-modifier key?
<bucky> Cobra_Girl: dpkg -l nvidia-glx*  which nvidia version do you have installed?
<dumont> joeyeye what does iname do? i don't want it to just match part01.rar i want it to match .rar IF and ONLY if part01.rar is not found
<Cobra_Girl> 169.12+2.6.24.18 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<bucky> Cobra_Girl: that's what dpkg -l nvidia-glx* says ?
<WormDrink> eish
<Cobra_Girl> yes
<WormDrink> I have to honestly say
<joeyeye> dumont: -iname is just case-insensitive form of -name. I think you need exec to call a script instead of unrar'ing in place
<WormDrink> ubuntu is poor quality
<bucky> Cobra_Girl: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Cobra_Girl> hardy heron
<bucky> ic
<Cobra_Girl> 8.04
<WormDrink> for some reason mmap2 is failing with ENOMEM in gdbm ... and there is just no reason for it
<joeyeye> dumont: in the script you can test for $1part01.rar existence and call unrar
<WormDrink> and my disk crashed after the update to 9.04
<WormDrink> ubuntu should just disable the release update feature ... cos its basically a lie
<bucky> Cobra_Girl: you might need a newer nvidia driver.. is there one available in the Hardy repos?
<WormDrink> it doesnt work, it just breaks
<server_side> is xubuntu just ubuntu with xfce enviroment?
<Cobra_Girl> I tried, but I couldn't seem to unpack it
<Cobra_Girl> is there a way to upgrade manually from LTS to current stable?
<jedc> Cobra_Girl, have you tried System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<heo> How can I kill a process in the third window of the GNU Screen? I am looking for a faster way rather than using "ps aux" and kill by PID.
<dumont> joeyeye i only code in php and i don't know what kind of a script i could call, and what language to write it in
<bucky> Cobra_Girl: do you have that upgrade icon in the upper right hand corner?
<int203> hi-anyone have problems with jaunty + mount.cifs and mount.smbfs seg faulting upon execution?
<WormDrink> Cobra_Girl, if you want to trash your system then just enable updates to current via synaptic settings ...
<joeyeye> dumont: write it in bash
<dumont> don't know bash :(
 * bucky laughs at WormDrink
<dumont> any great tutorials?
<dumont> or just google it
<Cobra_Girl> well, I sort of need all my files and such  :P
<WormDrink> well then dont upgrade ubuntu ...
<doug__> HEy.. does anyone know of a application for Ubuntu that can be used for beats?  Iv always used programs like Fruity Loops and ProTools but am looking for somehing that will work on Ubuntu
<Cobra_Girl> right now in Hardware Drivers, only my LAN card is listed
<syntax> doug virtualbox
<doug__> syntax thanks ill check it out
<suit> is this chan for karmic, too? I vaguely remember an alternative channel for bleeding edge stuff
<Kalisto> anyone from NZ here?
<WormDrink> no honestly, I am real disappointed - its quite pathetic the fact that updates break like that - and I have run gentoo for allot longer on another system, sure updates takes longer, and involves more work, but the point is it works - this is just basically like a "I dont want a pc that works anymore, also throw in some totally random shit"
<IndyGunFreak> !karmic | suit
<ubottu> suit: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jedc> Cobra_Girl, i remember having problems with nvidia drivers, you might try installing and running the envyng-gtk package, it downloads and install the newest nvidia drivers i believe
<suit> right! thanks
<legend2440> doug__: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> dumont:  theres dozens of good sites with bash tutorials and many free ebooks you can download.
<doug__> syntax: is VirtualBox just an app like wine or is an actual application for mixing
<doug__> legend2440: thanks ill check that out
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | doug__
<ubottu> doug__: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<syntax> vbox will allow you to use 2 os at the same tme
<Lostinspace_46> Cobra_Girl: I came in late on this, but if you enablecustom desktop effects, it should automatically use you nvidia driver
<syntax> wine isnt that good for fl studio
<IndyGunFreak> doug__, i'mnot sure why you'd use virtualbox for mixing music unless you're looking to run a virtual os
<kaiser10123> can someone help me find the edid for my tv
<Kuifje111> where does ubuntu save the .bash_history file if the home directory of the user doesn't exist?
<Cobra_Girl> those are enabled, however all effects are extremely choppy
<squarebracket> how do i set a variable so that i don't have to do an export each time?
<syntax> for fl studio he could use it tho..Like having fl studio in windows
<Dr_Willis> Kuifje111:  i think its in ram/cache/tmp untill the shell exits..
<WormDrink> bloody pathetic, and Canonical tries to push ubuntu server to enterprise market ...
<Cobra_Girl> instead of 30fps, I'm seeing about 7fps
<doug__> IndyGunFreak: yeah im not looking to run multiple os's just looking for an app that is available for Ubuntu.. im cchecking out that multimedia link
<Lostinspace_46> Cobra_Girl: Ahh I see
<IndyGunFreak> syntax, he asked for a program like fl studio, not how to use fl studio
<superciuk> ciao
<stroyan> dumont: You can also "apt-get install abs-guide" and look at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html
<jedc> squarebracket, put the export in your .bashrc file
<Kuifje111> Dr_Willis: is there any other file where executed commands are being saved?
<syntax> nothing matches with fl studio as well
<syntax> Trust me
<syntax> i use it
<Dr_Willis> Kuifje111:  never noticed.  Never worried about it. whats the original problem?
<syntax> pray they make a linux version of it
<IndyGunFreak> syntax, well he asked for instructions to ride a bike and you sent him instructions to build a car.
<IndyGunFreak> kinda silly
<superciuk> list
<syntax> not really
<syntax> simple
<IndyGunFreak> lol, he said he wanted an ubuntu app.
<Kuifje111> Dr_Willis: compromised account, and want to know whatever the 'hacker' executed.
<IndyGunFreak> if one doesn't fit his needs, he'll be back
<doug__> syntax: yeah iv always used that and Pro Tools on my mac but im looking for osmething i can use on my ilnux box
<YodaMaster> hello
<YodaMaster> all
<Dr_Willis> Kuifje111:  i imagine theres not going to be a way. even .bash_history is not reliable
<syntax> yawns
<syntax> word
<Lostinspace_46> If it takes 2 keys to produce a result e.g., <ALT>+<TAB> = Cycle Windows shouldn't the keycode refer to the non-modifier key?
<syntax> i dont see any programs that can match fl studio imo
<Kuifje111> Dr_Willis: all right, thanks for your help.
<syntax> on linux
<IndyGunFreak> syntax, but that wasn't the question
<Dr_Willis> Kuifje111:  if you have 2 shells going each has its own history.. so the saved history will not always be the one that did the work.
<syntax> Dude dont take up for dude
<syntax> let him talk
<syntax> simple
<elec> hey guys, i am having problems with my audio (alsactl identifies as: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC1200" "HDA:10ec0888,10de0175,00100101") .. it just doesnt play, i've checked just about all the forums and played with my "options snd_hda_intel" settings and ensured my sound was actually turned up.. the only odd thing is that if i boot off of a livecd, it works.. (but i get no video when booted from live cd, unrelated, so i cant trouble shoot from that) more info here:
<IndyGunFreak> syntax, i'm not, i'm telling you what he said.. pay attention
<syntax> i know what he said and hes asking for a program like fl to work as a linux app
<IndyGunFreak> syntax, ok.. and you answered to use vbox
<IndyGunFreak> thatsnot a program "like fl"
<syntax> You use fl in that duh
<syntax> dude
<syntax> be gone
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<superciuk> list
<elec> ..
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness
<doug__> can fl be installed with wine?
<syntax> yea
<Dr_Willis> superciuk:  this isent a warez channel. :)
<syntax> but doesnt work as well
<IndyGunFreak> doug__, well acording to the grand wizard, no
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't work
<doug__> ok
<Lostinspace_46> My dumb question for the day..what, exactly, does the marker bar mark?
<bdfoster> hey guys when i leave my computer on sometimes when i come back to it my mouse disappears. it tends to happen after a few hours, but doesn't always happen. is there a solution to this problem?
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  what marker bar mark?
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: The one in here
<bdfoster> IndyGunFreak, you from indiana?
<IndyGunFreak> bdfoster, affirmative
<bdfoster> indianapolis?
<legend2440> elec: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159334
<IndyGunFreak> yup.. beech grove
<kaiser10123> how do i change my xorg to work with my lcd tv
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  theres dozwens of 'irc clients'  - In here.. means  'in theis irc room' to me. :) i imagine its some sort of history/last read line tag.
<bdfoster> sweet
<Shoe> When I try to import all of my songs into Rythmbox Music Player so that I can reorganize and sync some more shizz onto my iPod, I get this message: "No packages with the requested plugins found. The requested plugins are: ( Idon't exactly remember the name. Something like Windows Media codec decoder or something)"
<IndyGunFreak> bdfoster: u?
<kaiser10123> everything is really big
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  Im in Kokomo :)
<bdfoster> i was born at st francis beech grove before they stopped doing pregnancies
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  whats your video card?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: really?.. i never knew that
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: nvidia fx 5500
<doug__> I it possible to install Linux MultiMedia Studio using terminal?
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: Yep that was what I meant
<doug__> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/home.php
<trenchcoat> What's the file name supposed to be for a synaptic key file?
<bdfoster> IndyGunFreak, southside of indianapolis
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  use the nvidia-settings tools to set the proper res for monitor perhaps.
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: somesaid i need to find my edid for my tv?
<bdfoster> i was born at st francis beech grove before they stopped doing pregnancies, IndyGunFreak
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  whats the connection to the tv? vga/dvi/hdmi/svideo?
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: i already tried that
<IndyGunFreak> bdfoster: lol, i live like right around the corner from there.
<bdfoster> wow
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: vga
<bdfoster> small world
<Lostinspace_46> If it takes 2 keys to produce a result e.g., <ALT>+<TAB> = Cycle Windows shouldn't the keycode refer to the non-modifier key?
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<bdfoster> now i live in italia lol
<Shoe> Um, guys, I need help. Go to #Ubuntu-offtopic to continue this conversation please
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<trenchcoat> I'm trying to add a file named pubkey.txt and synaptic isn't finding it
<IndyGunFreak> Shoe: ?..lol whatever.
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  ive never had issues with nvidia-settings and my external monitors. or svideo tv.  never had to mess with edid's.
<syntax> doug sudo apt-get install lmms
<elec> legend2440: yes i have, no luck
<doug__> syntax: thanks
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: in sobayon i dont have issues could i copy xorg file from sabayon live cd and use it with ubuntu?
<Fingel> can someone cat me their /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file in a PM I accidently nuked mine
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  if you are getting a picture that the wrong res. perhaps try the xrandr tool's to change the res. or see what it says it supports.
<kaiser10123> sabayon
<legend2440> elec: have you asked in channel  #alsa?
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  try it and see. or se it as an example.
 * bdfoster is away: My computer goes down on me more than my wife does.
<Fingel> a better question, where can you find stock config files?
<Shoe> When I try to import all of my songs into Rythmbox Music Player so that I can reorganize and sync some more shizz onto my iPod, I get this message: "No packages with the requested plugins found. The requested plugins are: ( Idon't exactly remember the name. Something like Windows Media codec decoder or something)"
<kaiser10123> the file for esolution is xorg.conf right?
<elec> legend2440, yes, they asked for my configuration but no response
<Fingel> Shoe: try medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  thats used to be the main X setting file yes. but with latest ubuntu releases - X auto-configures for the most part.
<Shoe> In Add/Remove?
<jedc> Shoe, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras then try again after restarting rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  but its possible your old xorg.conf might work. Backup your current one.
<Shoe> Theanks jedc
<bucky> Fingel: you don't have anything in /etc/modprobe.d/  ?
<Dr_Willis> !find xrandr
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: but xorg.conf is just display? right
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<Fingel> bucky: I have everything but accidently echo'd over blacklist :P
<jedc> Shoe, no problem :D
<Dr_Willis> kaiser10123:  No. it has mouse/keyboard/input/other stuff in there (or it did at one time) its rather minimal now.
<Fingel> bucky: default one back would be nice
<bucky> Fingel: i have no file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fingel> bucky blacklist.conf?
<Bookman> How can I start ubuntu 9.04 desktop version with just a command line and no x?
<arand> How do I read the label of an ISO (DVD) filesystem from terminal?
<innomen> how do i see thefonts on my system?
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<innomen> like preview i mean see what they look like
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f713300fa
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Fingel> thanks Dr_Willis!
<jollyroger> Anyone that could help would be much appreciated.
<trism> innomen: I use fontmatrix, it is kind of slow though
<innomen> trism, i fixed my problem by adding the words one at a time, thankfully i didnt have to use the mouse it could be done with the spellcheck dialog using keys (down enter enter)
<innomen> trism, i will google font matrix
<Hasanibrahim> how can i install flashplayer ??
<trism> innomen: it is in the repos
<trism> innomen: sudo apt-get fontmatrix
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: its in the repos.
<Hasanibrahim> i trie a lot of times :(
<innomen> trism i had to do it to 6 pages of words, my wrist hurts
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> Hasanibrahim:  normally i install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' it grabs flash , java, and other things you proberly want.
<trism> innomen: at least you got it working
<nicko> Hello  - how do i uninstall plugins from shiretoko?
<jollyroger> I'm having some problems with firefox if anyone could help.
<bankix> Good eavening.
<innomen> trism, indeed, sudo apt-get fontmatrix
<innomen> trism,E: Invalid operation fontmatrix
<Hasanibrahim> Dr_Willis: i am getting an error when i try to install :((
<syntax> same result inno
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: what is the error?
<Dr_Willis> Hasanibrahim:  tell the channel the error.. perhaps adobe moved/changed somthing again.
<mebaran151> how do
 * bdfoster is away: My computer goes down on me more than my wife does.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mebaran151> how do I change the default sound card for flash
<jollyroger> Whenever I start firefox I have this error.  DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<mebaran151> I want to redirect it through my hdmi out
<trism> innomen: sorry
<mebaran151> aplay has found the card and I can get it to make a test tone
<trism> innomen: sudo apt-get install fontmatrix
<Hasanibrahim> i install flash player and when i try to enter youtube, i am getting same error "you must install flash player " :(
<trism> innomen: my mistake
<innomen> trism, i'm dim, i shoulda caught that
<Hasanibrahim> i closed and open again and again
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: well, you said you got an error, what was the error, and how have you tried to install it
<innomen> trism, no no thats a joint failure :P
<Hasanibrahim> i tried in opera, too
<nicko> yeah i got same problem on my sheritoko
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: Which of the three "flash players" did you choose?
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: answer the uestion or stop whining
<Hasanibrahim> but i couldn't enter videos on youtbe yet :(
<nicko> slash plugin for 64 bit sucks
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: And what version do you use -- x86 or amd_64?
<Hasanibrahim> i wanna answer IndyGunFreak but you are very fast
<Loafers> Does anybody have "Unsupported Updates (hard-backports)" enabled?  How stable is ubuntu afterwards?
<Spoink> Hello.  I installed VirtualBox by double clicking it.  How to uninstall?  (1) Apps -> Add/Remove doesn't list it, (2) system->admin->synaptic doesn't show it as installed
<jollyroger> Can anyone help me out here?
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: you typed probably 8 sentences after my question.. almost everything you said was irrelevant
<Loafers> !ask | jollyroger
<ubottu> jollyroger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bankix> Spoink: Where did you doubleclick?
<Spoink> bankix: on the installer
<Hasanibrahim> i entered http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<bankix> Spoink: Which installer?
<Hasanibrahim> than choose
<Hasanibrahim> deb for ubuntu
<jollyroger> I've ask the same question 3 times now and I keep getting ignored for the same guy not being able to figure out flash and not know any errors so I've kinda peeved.
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: Ah. Why didn't you use the package provided with your distro?
<innomen> trism, what is it with no one wnating to do things in bulk but me
<Spoink> bankix: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.2.0_BETA2/    VirtualBox-2.2.0_BETA2-45227-Linux_x86.run
<Hasanibrahim> bankix: add/remove ??
<IndyGunFreak> bankix: he said he got an error, but  has never mentioned that error.
<innomen> trism, is there a way to cycle through fonts without clicking on each one?
<jollyroger> Anyway, I get the error "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket:DCOPClient" whenever I start firefox and it doesn't load it just freezes then the error pops up again.
<jedc> jollyroger, i found a thread with your problem but no solution, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380520 aparently running dcopserver will fix it temporarily... you need to give people time to figure things out
<bankix> Spoink: Wasn't the version provided with Ubuntu not bleeding edge enough?
<rpaddock> How do I lock a package so the update manager doesn't keep trying to update it?
<bankix> Spoink: However, you have to locate and delete the files manually.
<Hasanibrahim> IndyGunFreak: i mean i am getting same error "get the latest flash player"
<bankix> Spoink: If you had used a package instead of that silly installers, this would be three clicks.
<Spoink> bankix: is that all?  no 'windows registry' type bollox?
<jrib> !pinning | rpaddock
<ubottu> rpaddock: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bankix> Spoink: There is no such thing as a registry.
<arand> Spoink: My guess is that virtualbox provides an uninstaller with that one, finding it is another matter
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: type this w/o quotes.. you're way to hard to follow.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<jollyroger> jedc: much obliged that was the problem I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now to 9.04 so I thought something was borked in there.
 * Spoink searches
<Loafers> Spoink, You'll need to know the version number I think.  Read more here: http://tinyurl.com/kp9lzx
<innomen> trism, nm i think
<Hasanibrahim> "/join #indygunfreak"
<IndyGunFreak> Hasanibrahim: w/o quotes.
<IndyGunFreak> you also seem to have a problem following instructions
<bankix> jollyroger: Stop whining, if somebody knows an answer to your question, he will probably tell you.
<rpaddock> jrib: Thanks
<innomen> trism, "Specimen Font Previewer" in the repos did what i needed
<trism> innomen: I'm not sure, it may have some keyboard shortcuts, but it isn't clear what they are
<jedc> jollyroger, did that work to fix the problem? if so you can have it run on startup, until you find a better fix
<trism> innomen: I'll check it out
<jollyroger> bankix: jedc already fixed the problem for me I was just thanking him.
<innomen> trism, fontmatrix is more advanced than i needed
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: There is a flash test page at the adobe website. Does that work.
<innomen> trism, what i want oo should have done as part of the drag drop
<innomen> trism, err drop down
<Hasanibrahim> bankix: no :(
<jollyroger> jedc: I always had dcopserver running in 8.04 but apparently 9.04 doesn't do that.
<jedc> ah
<Spoink> Loafers: Thx! Is there a way to list all installed packages?
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: Which processor type and installation (32 bit / 64 bit) do you use? And are there any Firefox plugins like noscript etc?
<jollyroger> Well thank you everyone and have a pleasant day.
<Shoe> Are there any programs I can get from Add/Remove that are almost exactly like iTunes? Because I have music, video, podcasts, and other stuff for my iPod
<Hasanibrahim> there is no plugin about flash and i am using 32 bit
<arand> Spoink: I think you might be able to run the installer file with a uninstall parameter, try running it with --help and see if it tells you anything
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: Okay, if you enter "about:plugins", is there flash mentioned?
<Loafers> Spoink, Hmm this was the best I could find :(: http://tinyurl.com/2gbfxl
<jedc> Shoe, gtkpod helps for administering ipod, its not a music player, but helpful for syncing or taking music off the ipod
<computer> hi guys, do i just sudo apt-get install compiz to install compiz?
<jedc> Shoe, if it is an ipod touch or an iphone there is less support i believe
<Hasanibrahim> no bankix :(
<Shoe> It's an 80GB iPod. Bought about 3 years ago
<Loafers> computer, type aptitude search compiz and install the one you want
<jedc> computer, yes, but i think it installed by default but that will tell you if that is the case
<talntid> !seen jblack
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_Willis> Shoe:  also start using the synaptic package maanger not the 'add/remove' one . the ones in add/remove are a limited list of all avail packages.
<|kosh|> computer: compiz is installed by default on ubuntu
<bankix> Hasanibrahim: Then the flash player is not properly installed. Use synaptic to install the package flashplugin-installer
<Digital_Away>  /nick Digital_Warrior
<Spoink> Loafers: very cool: 'For extra credit, you can find the locations of the files within a package from the list by using the dpkg -L command'
<jedc> Shoe, or "apt-get install gtkpod" is quicker :p
<Loafers> Spoink, :) But I wish i knew a way to do a search for an installed program without looking at the entire list
<Shoe> thanks jedc and Dr_Willis
<Spoink> Loafers: grep?
<Othor> computer, you may be wanting the setting manager for compiz - sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Spoink> Loafers: hmm this just shows what Synaptic shows.  it doesnt list virtualbox
<Loafers> Spoink, I think if you do sudo aptitude search virtualbox it will list whats instaleld and whats not
<bankix> Loafers: "dpkg -l name|grep ^ii" will list you only the installed packages.
<Shoe> jedc
<Shoe> I think you misspelled it
<jedc> Shoe, nope, if it couldnt find it then you probably dont have universe enabled, you can enable it from System->Administration->Software Sources
<arand> Spoink: That's the crux, if you use the .run installer it operates outwith the packaging system, and all the organization goodness is lost.
<MrJoeyUK> could anyone help me? I've upgraded from 8.04 and my mic isn't working at all.. not in skype, sound recorder etc.. none of the fixes on the forum seem to work.
<jedc> Shoe, or you might be forgetting sudo "sudo apt-get install gtkpod"
<Shoe> thats it
<jedc> Shoe, sorry about that :p
<Loafers> bankix, are you sure that's the right command?  I keep getting no packages found matching name and i typed firefox but it couldn't find that...
<Hilikus_> hey guys
<Loafers> !hi | Hilikus_
<ubottu> Hilikus_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bankix> Spoink: That why I was asking if the version provided by ubuntu wasn't bleeding edge enough.
<Hilikus_> i'm trying to optimize my bootup time. how do i use bootchart? i don't understand the graph
<Spoink> bankix: awesome .. found an uninstall.sh .. worked!
<bankix> Loafers: I just tried "dpkg -l firefox|grep ^ii" and it listed firefox.
<Loafers> bankix, Ah okay got it.  Thanks!
<MidasManchu> Hi guys, i'm losing my hardwire soon and need to pick up a wireless card.  Anyone know of any wireless-N adaptors that work with 9.04?
<Loafers> !wireless | MidasManchu
<ubottu> MidasManchu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bankix> Hilikus: The graph shows you which process is running over what time. From top to bottom is the order of the processes, from left to right the time they started and they were running.
<MrJoeyUK>  
<IndyGunFreak> MidasManchu: iv'e been looking for some usb devices as well.
<MidasManchu> Loafers, I've already checked out those docs, but figuring out which adaptor is comaptible with which spec isn't overly obvious.
<Loafers> bankix, Just could you explain the command?  So far what I udnerstand is debian package manager list searched name, but what does the ^ii do?
<Hilikus> bankix: that much i know, but how can i tell which ones are slowing down the process, some of them run in paralell while some seem to block the progress
<bankix> Hilikus: Maybe puzzeling is that bootchart also shows you the initrd processes.
<IndyGunFreak> MidasManchu: is it a PC or laptop
<MidasManchu> desktop
<IndyGunFreak> MidasManchu: honestly, if its a PC, i'd looka t some of the PCI options(assuming you have a PCI slot).. most of them seem to be atheros based, so they should be fairly easy... mos the usb ones, seem to be ralink.
<Loafers> MidasManchu, Hmm try typing the brand name and if your lucky it might list whats compatible and what's not.
<streblo> i'm trying to serve static files (still in development) so that my templates will be displayed with a stylesheet. the stylesheet is being served (i can go to its url and see it), but none of my templates are being displayed with the stylesheet. can someone help me understand what's going on?
<streblo> here are my URLconf's:  http://pastebin.com/d14c8657b
<bankix> Loafers: Normally, dpkg -l lists all _known_ packages matching that name (where "*" is allowed, e.g. "fire*"), regardless if they're installed or not.
<ed0n0n> I have a problem with package global E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Using 9.04. Is it a serious problem? How can I fix?
<MidasManchu> streblo, which cms are you using?
<gafir> Hello, I need help for another background issue. I've pasted some code here: http://drupalbin.com/10905 -- what I'm trying to do is have .bckleft and .bckright stretch down to the entire height of the page -- but with the code described, it only stretches up to the fold of the browser, if you scroll down, there's no background. Any idea how to get these two divs to stretch down to the bottom of the page for real? Than
<gafir> ks!
<streblo> oh damn, this is the wrong channel, sorry
<Loafers> bankix, ok thanks
<bankix> Loafers: The first two characters show the status -- ii are installed, un are uninstalled etc.
<askvictor> I have a usb disk I keep my secret keys (ssh, gpg) on. I keep an ext3 partition for that purpose so permissions are set OK, but there are user permission problems - my UID on my home machine is different to my work machine. Any solutions for this? using FAT won't allow me to chmod 600...
<gafir> woups wrong channel too
<streblo> thanks anyway MidasManchu
<MidasManchu> no sweat
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me folks... anybody knows how to activate an ATI video-card?
<bankix> Loafers: Due you only wanted installed packages, you use "grep ^ii" which searches for "ii" at the beginning of the line.
<bankix> Hilikus: That's not easy to tell.
<bankix> Hilikus: Look for single processes taking long time, then you'll have your time eaters.
<Hilikus> bankix: that's the thing, you can't really tell what's long time
<Loafers> bankix, Ic.  what does the asterisk do?
<bankix> Hilikus: The more you look on the upper left, the more single processes you'll find.
<bankix> Loafers: Asterisk is a wildcard. "dpkg -l fire*" will list you all packages starting with "fire".
<Hilikus> some just stay there the whole time, but they don't block anything
<Loafers> bankix, ok thanks a bunch!
<bankix> Hilikus: Then they're no blockers.
<Hilikus> so which ones are?
<bankix> Hilikus: It's not easy to find a time eater in ubuntu 9.04. It's already pretty much cut to the bones.
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, are there any available under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<Hilikus> bankix: oh really? :s
<ipfw> anyone using Google Chrome Browser ?
<bankix> Hilikus: Upload the graph somewhere, maybe I find one.
<Um_cara_qualquer> jedc yes
<arand> !anyone | ipfw
<ubottu> ipfw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aluno> [pablo]
<Aluno> kjgvb
<Aluno> jjgihaiudsh789vy8i
<Aluno> jdasgiuhvu9yuisdcviojpso
<[pablo]> Aluno yes?
<YodaMaster> hey guys, what means JLcfnt?
<arand> Aluno: plese stop
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, did it work to enable the reccomended one?
<ipfw> Is the latest Google Chrome Beta build from the PPA for Jaunty worth a crap ?
<server_side> hi all
<Hilikus> bankix: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7747/hilikuspcjaunty20090810.png
<LordLandon> ipfw: it's got a dude's head instead of the x button
<Um_cara_qualquer> jedc i'm not sure i'm following you... what do u mean by "the reccomended one"?
<ipfw> LordLandon:  I can get past that, for day to day operations, is it fairly stable, and is it honestly faster than ff3.5 ?
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: it worked i copies xorg.conf from sabayon live cd:)
<Stargazer> ubuntu server will work on a dual-cpu motherboard, right ?
<kristie> k can anyone tell me how to pick up other peoples wireless signals around me
<YodaMaster> is anybody user acer aspire one A0751h with ubuntu?
<bankix> Hilikus: One time eater is readahead-list -- but if you remove this, the rest of the boot process will probably slow down
<arand> ipfw: compared to? I haven't used it in a while but I'm not sure how the flash/java support goes, and I do think it's faster, though possibly more unstable.
<Hilikus> bankix: i read that
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, click on the driver you want and click Activate, usually one of them has [Recommended] after it, but it might not i have an nvidia card
<hailukah> how do I change the default browser so that swiftfox is launched when I click a link in a terminal?
<bankix> Hilikus: And of course udev is time consuming, but nothing to do about this.
<Um_cara_qualquer> jedc oh... yes sure but there's no one =/
<Um_cara_qualquer> jedc i mean... it says i don't have any
<proh> I've got a hp pavilion note book.. sound wasn't working, so I had killed pulse audio and changed everything  to use alsa in the sound preferences... still no sound... what more should I do?
<arand> ipfw: Forced to make a choice? Run both?
<Hilikus> bankix: what about that wpa_supplicant? i don't have wifi, this is a desktop
<server_side> can i speed up ubuntu boot times?
<bankix> Hilikus: And smartd.
<ipfw> arand: thinking of testing it on mine, leaving the wifes system alone, she has a low tolerance for computer glitches
<bankix> Hilikus: wpasupplicant -> WPA Wireless
<renagadeX> I download Catalyst Control Center (display driver) (for linux) and, suprise suprise, its "not compatible". I cant see anything
<renagadeX> Im in windows
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, hmm, you could try to install envyng-gtk, it is supposed to download the appropriate drivers and install them for you, but i havent used it with an ati card
<renagadeX> right now
<Hilikus> server_side: that's exactly what we're talking about but it seems there isn't much to cut
<bankix> server_side: Not much I think.
<ipfw> arand:  was thinking of giving the windows version a shot through wine as well, just for grins
<Bob_Dole> Stargazer, if it's dual x86 with normal firmware, yeah. if it's other architectures... Well, you can get builds that'll probably work. (if it isn't normal firmware, specifically designed to not work with something else, probably not, but such things are quite rare)
<gladideg> I'm using VSFTP to upload files. When file is uploaded, i'm trying to make it "hide" from owner. (chown_username, umask_local), but no matter what, Vsftpd put ownership so uploader can see it. How can I hide file from whoever uploads to ftp?
<Hilikus> bankix: how do i disable that or what??
<server_side> yeah, i mean its fast enough, i love it compared to other distros. but you always have to try and push it :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> jedc why the first time i installed ubuntu it recognized the video card instantaneosly?
<bankix> Hilikus: These are daemons/services started via init scripts. See update-rc.d
<ed0n0n> anyone ever had a problem with the 'global' package in Ubuntu 9.04?
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, how do you know that your video card isnt working?
<Um_cara_qualquer> when i go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers... it opens a window that says i don't have any being used right now
<bankix> Hilikus: Takes about 20 seconds till gdm starts. That's pretty fast. Perhaps you can safe 3 or 4 seconds by disabling some services... but that's all then, I think.
<bankix> Hilikus: Once Ubuntu really uses upstart, it will be much faster. gdm cold be startet a lot earlier.
<proh> I've got a hp pavilion note book.. sound wasn't working, so I had killed pulse audio and changed everything  to use alsa in the sound preferences... still no sound... what more should I do?
<server_side> whats a good desktop widget program for monitoring pc performance and resources?
<poseidon> I can't find any good themes for ubuntu that aren't knock-offs of windows/mac.  Any suggestions (I've checked gnome-look)
<Hilikus> bankix: well the whole benchmark is stupid, i measured it and it takes 59seconds from grub to a wallpaper in gnome. i don't know when the bootchart script is loaded but it does not take 25 secs
<bankix> proh: There are alternative drivers. Open Sound System (oss). Are required for some very _rare_ cards.
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Um_cara_qualquer> 9.04
<elec> anyone care to help with my sound issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7765764
<innomen> Is there a better terminal app out there?
<elec> aterm? eterm?
<bankix> Hilikus: How many RAM do you have?
<Hilikus> bankix: 3G
<innomen> i'm speaking of better than what comes default with ubuntu jaunty
<proh> bankix, nope. No luck
<Um_cara_qualquer> maybe that's why... i usually used 8.10...
<innomen> elec, i'll look into those thank you
<bankix> proh: You did try OSS as wellß
<bankix> ß
<bankix> ?
<elec> np
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, i found this thread that might help, or bash your hopes hehe
<jedc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185658
<proh> bankix, yes
<bankix> Hilikus: Hm. Couldn't tell you why loading the wallpaper takes such a long time.
<arand> innomen: terminator is otherwise popular
<innomen> arand, thanky
<bankix> proh: Sorry, no help then.
<Um_cara_qualquer> uahauha nice
<renagadeX> I dl'ed a Graphics driver that crashed my computer
<Um_cara_qualquer> lets see
<Hilikus> bankix: which one is that?
<bankix> Hilikus: It's not on that graph, because bootchart ends when the last init script is executed.
<jedc> Um_cara_qualquer, hopefully your card isnt on that list and the solution works
<Um_cara_qualquer> exactly
<Um_cara_qualquer> i guess...
<innomen> arand: spesifically what i'm afetr is control shift arrow to jump words
<dassouki> my lssusb can see my webcam, but i can't use it
<innomen> and maybe a working control c
<Um_cara_qualquer> brb... i'll try that
<Stargazer> ubuntu server can handle dual-cpu, right ?
<Luig1> Alright, certain Java programs I use frequently (including FrostWire) ceased working a few weeks ago, and now I've decided I need some of them again. If I uninstall OpenJDK and reinstall Sun Java, will that probably fix things?
<renagadeX> I dl'ed a Graphics driver that crashed my computer
<emanux> is there a connector for exchange server 2007 in evolution
<bankix> Hilikus: What strikes me strange is that you have a very low disk thoughput but a very high disk utilization.
<bankix> Hilikus: I think you use ext3 filesystem?
<Hilikus> bankix: yes, except for home
<bankix> Hilikus: What are you using for home?
<Hilikus> bankix: jfs
<jedc> Luig1, probably?
<minimec> dassouki: lsusb only tells you, that the device a such has been recognized. dmesg will tell you, if ubuntu has the according driver for your device. Read the output of dmesg and look for your device and souspicious messages.
<SunStealer> hmm, anyone here run wow under wine?
<sergei1> Hi.
<sergei1> How to install video driver for
<Jonii^> Does anyone have any idea about what's in common with windows desktop disappearing and ubuntu gnome desktop failing to start, and X crashing due to "no screens found"?
<bankix> Hilikus: I don't know how jfs performs. But look at the graph (second) yourself: At the end of the boot process, the disk access hits the ceiling and the thoughput sinks to the ground.
<jedc> SunStealer, yes it works well except you need the newest version of wine and there is a bug with the install where you cant click accept for the licence agreement you need to google for
<Luig1> Are there any advantages to remaining with OpenJDK?
<koolkat> why does my computer not appear in my own samba menu in network under the "places" menu, but I can see my other computer in there perfectly fine?
<bankix> koolkat: Probably because you did not set up samba yet.
<ubuntu> Hi guys, I'm having this weird disk crash, where Sytem Monitor see my 450Go of occupied disk, but a du -sh on the same disk gives me 65Mo
<jedc> Luig1, only philosophical ones i think
<SunStealer> jedc: hmm, well I have gotten it installed and kind or running. It just is "black" when i start it. I get the sound (the dragon flying) and i can tab-login... but the screen is just black. And I can't see any error messages when running it from terminal either, so it is a bit weird
<bankix> sergei1: Which driver?
<koolkat> bankix: how do you setup samba?
<Luig1> Good. Thanks jedc
<autotec> I guess once everything is ported to open source then no, but for now I just downloaded jdk with netbeans which i install in ~/
<ubuntu> I really need to recover my 450 Go of data, and I really don't know where to go from, any pointers?
<frewsxcv> how do you update the index so 'locate' can find the newly created files?
<bankix> koolkat: Install the package system-config-samba and use it.
<autotec> sudo updatedb
<sergei1> bankix, integreted Radeon 2100 )
<opyner> is there a trick to getting 8.04 to connect to windows workgroups?
<ubuntu> frewsxcv: updatedb
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to connect to a localhost:port and I have the port open on firestarer and it still wont answer....... what could it be?
<sergei1> proprietary drivers..
<frewsxcv> thanks ubuntu
<bankix> sergei1: When you did try the hardware drivers installer from the system settings menu...
<miguel> for a home computer, use 4 15k hd and a perc 5 worth it??
<hailukah> opyner: what version of windows is it?
<sergei1> bankix, it dose nothing found ..
<sergei1> doese
<rchap> If i was to save a channel(or server) to favorites, how do I bring up my favorites?
<bankix> sergei1: Then you'd have to install the diver manually. Hope you're familiar with commandline...
<Guest10026> for a home computer, use 4 15k hd and a perc 5 worth it??
<bizzo> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and I just got a segate 1.5Tb HDD model ST31500341AS but I can't get this damn drive to format correctly, gparted sees it, but wont format
<ubuntu> I'm having this weird disk crash, where Sytem Monitor see my 450Go of occupied disk, but a du -sh on the same disk gives me 65Mo, any pointers on how to recover my data ?
<bankix> bizzo: Try fdisk on the commandline.
<ubuntu> please guys, my life is stuck in an invisible place...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to connect to a localhost:port and I have the port open on firestarer and it still wont answer....... what could it be?
<bankix> ubuntu: what filesystem?
<ubuntu> ext3
<jedc> SunStealer, hmm my time ran out so i cant try, i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219629 but it isnt very helpful, you might try running wow using openGL and making sure your video card drivers are up to date
<sergei1> bankix it is strange why ubuntu did not get an driver for this videocard.. probaly becouse of the using of x64 arhitecture ubuntu?
<jedc> SunStealer, and make sure you are using the latest version of wine (not from the ubuntu repos)
<bankix> bankix: there is a recovery tool for deleted data, ext3grep. But this will require a checked (fsck -y) filesystem.
<geneticx> hi everyone.
<ubuntu> a pointer would be just fine, I've been using a live cd for a month, can't work at home, really crappy personale situation :/
<bankix> sergei1: This could be a 64-bit problem, yes. But I'm not experienced with the new ATI drivers.
<jedc> SunStealer, good luck i need to pick up a pizza :p
<bankix> ubuntu: there is a recovery tool for deleted data, ext3grep. But this will require a checked (fsck -y) filesystem.
<bankix> ubuntu: Other options are photorec and foremost for data recovery. The later is a forensic tool. Both support a number of file formats.
<ubuntu> bankix: thanks, any other ideas ?
<rahman> hello
<bankix> ubuntu: But however, don't expect too much, and keep a backup.
<ubuntu> (I'm trying to gather as much ideas as possible, I'm hijacking a wifi connection :/)
<bankix> ubuntu: Yes, restore from your old backup...
<rchap> if I downloaded a .tar.gz file, (it is inkscape) how do I extract/install it via terminal if possible?
<xps9000> ubuntu: I am sorry,I joined in a bit late, are you looking for data recovery?
<johnf1> I'm trying to solve the problem at work of managing backports and inhouse packages ad auto building them for multiple releases. Should I look at the buildbot bits of launchpad for this or is there something a bit less complex?
<ubuntu> bankix: :) I wouldn't be there
<ubuntu> xps9000: yup, "system monitor" see 450Go on a crashed ext3, du -sh only give 63M
<koolkat> bankix: didn't work
<Hilikus> how do i disable or remove wpa_supplicant? if i try to uninstall the package it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop with it, lolo
<bankix> koolkat: Why not?
<bankix> Hilikus: You disable services via update-rc.d
<koolkat> bankix: i don't know why my own computer isn't visible to me in networks
<bankix> koolkat: Did you install system-config-samba?
<xps9000> ubuntu: Hmm. Thinking. The best, most economically sound recovery software is Spinrite, from Gibson Research Corporation. But, let me look into this, I don't run into many drive errors like these. Just curious, old, new, or stable drive?
<koolkat> bankix: yes, it didn't work.
<etyrnal> anyone available to help me with trying to build linux drivers for a d-link dwa-130 rev B usb wireless adapter for Ubuntu server 9 ?
<bankix> koolkat: What didn't work when installing system-config-samba?
<xps9000> ubuntu: Many heavy data recovery corporations actually use his software, then charge 2,000 dollars for the recovery, lol.
<ubuntu> xps9000: new sata 5600
<xps9000> ubuntu: Model please?
<innomen> So am i correct in assuming it is absolutly impossible to select text using the keyboard in gnome terminal?
<charnel1> hi does anyone knows where can I find the 915resolution I googled and found only the old-stable . Does anyone knows the oficial page ?
<ubuntu> xps9000: I'm in north africe .. :)
<koolkat> bankix: it installed fine, it just didn't help anything.
<ubuntu> xps9000: Samsung, dunno what sn
<bankix> koolkat: What did you do after installing system-config-samba?
<Hilikus> bankix: all i found with that is wpa-ifupdown
<Hilikus> i don't think that's all of it
<koolkat> bankix: i looked at my shares and added a new one then rechecked to see if I could see myself in Networks
<Hilikus> just one ofe the scripts
<xps9000> ubuntu: Just curious, are you running any form of RAID?
<bankix> koolkat: What did I tell you to do? I told you to start system-config-samba and configure your shares.
<bankix> koolkat: Why do you expect installing a configuration tool will read your mind and do whatever you intended?
<bankix> Hilikus: That's the one.
<bankix> koolkat: You'll find system-config-samba in your system settings menu.
<ubuntu> xps9000: not at all
<bankix> koolkat: Called just "Samba".
<Hilikus> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Hilikus> is it ok to force it? i don't reall understand the error so i don't want to
<bankix> Hilikus: Yes, force it.
<koolkat> bankix: I told you I did that
<blognewb> should i chown php5-cgi as well?
<bankix> koolkat: Okay, and _what_ did you configure?
<xps9000> ubuntu: Can you get ahold of Gibson's Spinrite? I'm confident that it'll recover the drive, I run it every few months for maintenance.
<test34> do we absolutely need to install wmtile to add Window Tiling functionality?
<koolkat> bankix: my shares
<bankix> koolkat: So you added a new share?
<ProfOak> Is there a way to make a multi iso live dvd/cd of a bunch of mini linuxes?
<koolkat> bankix: that was the 2nd thing I did
<bankix> koolkat: Good. What workgroup do you use in the server settings?
<xps9000> ProfOak: I am sure there is away, make sure you are using a multi session setting on the burner. Though, personally, I have not tried.
<koolkat> bankix: workgroup
<bankix> ProfOak: Do you mean something like putting three or four .iso images onto one CD and select then which to boot?
<bankix> koolkat: Is that the workgroup of your windows machines?
<ProfOak> bankix: Yes
<|kosh|> screenshot: http://donlindsay.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/one-three-three-t/
<bankix> ProfOak: Then a multisession CD is no help.
<ProfOak> bankix: I figured
<bankix> ProfOak: This would mix up the files of the isos.
<koolkat> bankix: that's the workgroup of all my machines
<bankix> ProfOak: When I tried it last time, there was no solution to boot several .iso from one CD/DVD, sorry.
<filgy> if I have a directory listing from ls where a directory has a background color of green, what does that mean?
<bankix> ProfOak: The problem is there would have to be some emulator or hypervisor mapping the .iso to a (virtual) optical drive.
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have experience with SANE backends?
<filgy> does it mean it is other writable ?
<ProfOak> bankix: there's actually a project that does this, but all the distros are out of date
<xps9000> Prof0ak: Please, follow the directions here: http://www.math.nyu.edu/aml/CDwrite.html  I believe it will suit your needs.
<jiralface> anyone up to helping a beginner? x_x
<bankix> koolkat: Hm. Is there any firewall installed on your ubuntu machine?
<ProfOak> jiralface Just ask a question
<test34> jiralface: ask to ask to ask first
<koolkat> bankix: I don't think so
<Snares> Does anyone here have a process in their system manager in which the ID constantly changes, and the process has no name?
<bankix> ProfOak: Interesting! Could you post a link to that (even outdated) project?
<filgy> ok yeah it looks like if a directory listing has a background color of green from ls in ubuntu... it means the dir is other user writable
<Hilikus> bankix: that didn't do it. the wpa daemon is still running
<bankix> koolkat: I did set up a share just a few days ago using system-config-samba, and there were no problems.
<bankix> koolkat: Strange.
<ProfOak> bankix: Sure, it's called "Multi Iso LiveDVD Security" If you search that (for future references) that would yield results
<Hilikus> something else is starting it
<jiralface> okay. i just installed ubuntu on my desktop, and i'm in the process of getting my wireless card to work. i'm using ndiswrapper. got the driver installed and the alias written
<bankix> Hilikus: Of course, it would disappear first on the next bootup.
<Hilikus> bankix: yes, i just rebooted
<ProfOak> bankix: http://www.darknet.org.uk/tag/multi-iso-dvd/ I love darknet
<koolkat> bankix: I can see files on the other computer just fine
<rchap> im having trouble understand and installing inkscape. it is a .tar.gz. I already extracted it to a home folder, but now im lost on what to do
<jiralface> but when i do ifconfig wlan0 up it gives me SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory
<Snares> Anyone here see a process in their System Monitor that has no name and has an ID that keeps changing?
<koolkat> bankix: just not on my own
<zefyx> hrm, im trying to autostart vncserver.. i did cd /etc/rc3.d && lln -s /usr/bin/vncserver S99vncserver   ... & its not working, any ideas?
<xps9000> Of course, Magiciso works fine too, for multi-boot dvds.
<test34> Window tiling howto ?
<filgy> where is the default ls dircolors for unbuntu 9.04 stored?
<mazda01_> lln -s isn
<mazda01_> ''the right command for creating a symlink, it's ln -s. typo maybe?
<bankix> koolkat: Seeing other shares involves only the samba client, but presenting shares requires a running server.
<losher> zefyx: /usr/bin/vncserver is not an rc startup script, so you can't do that...
<renagadeX> I dl'ed a Graphics driver that crashed my computer. What do I do because it wont start?
<zefyx> oh?
<zefyx> hrm..
<zefyx> what should i change it too?
<test34> jiralface: did you read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/siocsifflags-no-such-file-or-directory-184147/ ?
<zefyx> ahh, /etc/init.d/vncserver
<zefyx> ?
<Snares> Anyone here have an unnamed process running?
<mazda01_> zefyx: you can add it to startup apps.
<losher> zefyx: better...
<bankix> ProfOak: Hmpf, only a torrent link.
<koolkat> bankix: they say you have to open ports 137-139, 445. does that mean port forwarding?
<zefyx> that was a durh moment :p
<ProfOak> bankix: It's not worth it. I waited so long and tried it out. Be glad that you know the version numbers before you dl'd.
<losher> zefyx: see also update-rc and "bum" for easy ways to manage startup scripts..
<bankix> ProfOak: I would like to have a look into the ISO. According to the description, they remastered the ISO.
<jiralface> test34: i did read that
<zefyx> hrm..
<bankix> koolkat: These ports refer to a firewall.
<zefyx> still not working =\
<Snares> Prodego: Do you happen to know why one would have an unnamed process whose ID is constantly increasing?
<ProfOak> bankix: There needs to be an easy way to do it
<filgy> anyone know where DIRCOLORS settings for ls are stored ?
<ProfOak> bankix: actually, that would be a good coding project
<Snares> I mean, ProfOak *
<jiralface> test34: and i tried the dmesg command, it gave me a huge list of things i had no idea what to do iwth
<losher> zefyx: does it work when you run it manually...
<ProfOak> Snares What? I didn't ask about processes.
<koolkat> bankix: do I have to open the ports on my router? how would I do that?
<Snares> ProfOak, I know, I'm asking about them :)
<Snares> ProfOak: I can't figure out why there is an unnamed process with an ID that keeps changing...
<test34> jiralface: you could tried pasting the output of dmesg on a pasting website and giving out the link here
 * Prodego waves
<zefyx> running /usr/bin/vncserver works.
<bankix> koolkat: Are the windows machines and your ubuntu machine in the same physical network? Connected via a switch? Or ist here a router between them?
<losher> Snares: run ps axf and see if it has a parent pid...
<ProfOak> Snares can you post a screenshot of the process?
<jiralface> test34: err...my ubuntu machine doesn't have any connectivity..what should i do
<test34> jiralface: copy it on a disk
<koolkat> bankix: they're all ubuntu machines and there's a router between them.
<autotec> jiralface try:  dmesg | grep -i whatYouLookin4
<test34> usb or floppy or cd
<bankix> koolkat: Why didn't you mention this earlier? I thought you're speaking of a local network...
<mazda01_> if i build a package from source will it overwrite the package installled from synaptic?
<koolkat> bankix: i am
<test34> jiralface: dmesg > dmesg_output.txt
<heo> A process called "Firefox" changes all the time its PID. How can I kill it as its PID changes every time I look at "ps u"?
<bankix> koolkat: Then you'll have to do some heavy router reconfiguration.
<blbrown> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png  anyone see that,  How can I give more space to my sda3/windows partition?  Also, how do I use grub to dual boot either sda1 or sda3
<bankix> koolkat: Not only editing the router firewall, but also install port forwarding for the mentioned samba ports.
<losher> zefyx: running /usr/bin/vncserver is not the same as running /etc/init.d/vncserver. Does the latter work?
<filgy> koolkat: is it a home network running with a 'multiport' consumer router or an actual router
<mazda01_> if a ./configure runs once but warns of not having libhal-storage-dev and libhal-storage1 can i run ./configure again and all will be ok?
<mazda01_> heo: sudo killall firefox
<koolkat> filgy: its a consumer router
<losher> mazda01_: in general, you can run configure as many times as you like. But if it needs libhal-storage-dev and you don't have it, eventually the compile will fail...
<autotec> mazda01_:  you can run it again after depends have been satisfied, but you could also run make clean just to be sure.
<bankix> koolkat: If you see your samba share under Places/Network, then samba is configured properly.
<geneticx> heo: sudo killall -9 firefox would work too.
<bankix> koolkat: (on your ubuntu machine, seeing your own share)
<filgy> koolkat: like linksys or something? in that case your local network  is technically operating through a switch...
<mazda01_> losher: i know, i am installing what it needs now.
<losher> mazda01_: then autotec's advice is good...
<filgy> bankix: he's connected through a switch with his local network. not router it sounds like
<Snares> ProfOak: It's just the first process listed...weird it seems to be gone now. It was "Process name <blank> - "Status Sleeping" "ID 0-<increasing>" "Waiting Channel <blank>"
<zefyx> losher, no
<zefyx> doesnt work
<mazda01_> autotec: what is the command to run after make but before make install to have it make a deb for easy uninstalling
<koolkat> filgy: so I have nothing to worry about?
<mazda01_> ?
<test34> mazda01, you could tell configure where to install it to make sure its doesnt overwrite the old one (./configure --prefix /home/user/program maybe)
<zefyx> -su: /etc/init.d/vncserver: No such file or directory
<mazda01_> sorry about question mark
<jiralface> test34, do yu know any pasting websites?
<test34> pastie.org
<Snares> ProfOak: Nvm, it's randomly appearing again.
<mazda01_> zefyx: do a find / -name vncserver   and you'll see where the exectuable is and then just add the command you want to your startup apps.
<filgy> koolkat: i'm not sure what your initial problem was... i just saw the thing about editing router tables by bankix and figured you might actually be using a home router/switch combo
<heo> geneticx: mazda01_ This boy is rock bottom. The Commands "sudo kill -9 firefox" did not kill it. Rootkit?
<zefyx> thats what i did earlier
<autotec> i don't make debs sorry,  make install installs program
<mazda01_> jiralface: pastebin.com or is it pastebin.org?
<zefyx> its at /usr/bin/vncserver
<test34> heo: sudo killall firefox-bin ; sudo killall firefox
<jiralface> test34: http://pastie.org/579391
<mazda01_> heo: it's sudo killall firefox
<mazda01_> what test34 says
<legend2440> Snares: read post #17  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/340515
<ProfOak> Ok so instead of having the multiISO bootable DVD, I'm just gonna use virtual box
<koolkat> ok, bankix what should my next step be?
<[KirinoxzerO]> good night or morning
<Snares> legend2440: TYVM!
<losher> zefyx: I see. When you said: ahh, /etc/init.d/vncserver I assumed you'd found a startup script. Apparently vncserver doesn't come with one. You're going to have to write your own. Doesn't that sound like fun?
<test34> jiralface: it looks like it doesn't find the firmware : [ 2267.323640] b43legacy-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43legacy/ucode2.fw" not found or load failed.
<donavan_> anyone know why I get white flashiness when I run openGL makes it really hard to use things like google earth
<heo> test34: mazda01_ Your commands give an error message:  "firefox: no process killed". I can still find it with "ps aux | grep firefox".
<autotec> hey, i'm on Hardy.  I tried once install and seutp virtualbox and it could not find my wifi.  how do i make wifi work in virtualbox?
<funkja> My dvd drive on my laptops lights up and opens when I push the button before ubuntu starts up (dell bios screen, in grub). but will not open or light up once inside ubuntu. Why?
<mazda01_> losher: you don't have to write a startup scrip to get an app to start after bootup. just put the command you'd run from a terminal in the startup apps within system , preferences
<jiralface> test34: how do i fix that? i know i should be going over to ndis for help about it but i'm being ignored, sadly
<koolkat> bankix:
<jiralface> test34: any help would be really really appreciated
<acu> I am swapping continously - and when I boot also, it takes a lot of time when it reaches the swap - can I clean it ? How can I see what is in there
<mazda01_> heo: i don't know then. sudo killall firefox or sudo killall firefox-bin should work. if it doesn't then try to restart your machine. otherwise can't help you.
<losher> zefyx: see mazda01_ post above. Thanks mazda01_...
<test34> heo: did you try firefox-bin
<legend2440> Snares: can you right click on that process and choose Open Files. may give a clue if its vino or something else
<bankix> koolkat: Have a look at "Network" in the menu "Places". Does there show up the share of your very own ubuntu machine?
<malek> Hi, my usb hard drive gets unmounted and remounted when I don't use it for a while, and then when I try a command I get "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error".  Can anyone help?
<heo> test34: Yes. It won't kill it.
<Snares> legend2440: I cannot. The problem is, the ID is constantly changing.
<koolkat> bankix: no I said
<blbrown> I partition /dev/sda1, 5, 6, etc.  How do I see how those map to grub.  Shouldn't they have a hd0, hd3?
<funkja> heo: try kill -9 {the process number}
<bankix> koolkat: A, sorry, did not see this.
<losher> zefyx: if you must do it 'the old fashioned way', see if there's something here you can adapt: http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2001-February/020413.html
<bankix> koolkat: Then there is a configuration error with your samba server.
<autotec> i agree with bankix windows file sharing worked out of the box for me on hardy.
<heo> funkja: the process number changes on the fly. It is impossible.
<koolkat> bankix: no problem
<Luig1> Every time I try to star frostwire it claims to be unable to find the JRE binary anywhere. I reinstalled Sun Java and it didn't help. I'm thinking this is a packaging problem, so I'm here.
<malek> by the way, I'm using Jaunty 32 bit.
<koolkat> bankix: then what should I do
<test34> jiralface: sorry I never used ndis... but the solution might be at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985761
<bankix> koolkat: Maybe out would help if you pastebin the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<test34> heo: ssh on the right box ?
<Dr_Willis> blbrown:  no..  sda is hd0, sda1 is hd0,0
<jvai> kill it thru the GUI thru the process app
<test34> heo: pastie the output of : ps aux
<Dr_Willis> blbrown:  grub starts counting at zero. :)
<koolkat> bankix: maybe what would help?
<mazda01_> heo: do NOT paste it here.
<autotec> maybe koolkat running home edition?
<mazda01_> heo: paste it at pastebin.com
<[daemon]> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<test34> heo: the process # doesnt change on the fly
<brummbaer> hey guys, has anybody here been able to successfully configure sauerbraten to connect to servers in 9.04?
<bankix> koolkat: Please post your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bankix> !pastebin | koolkat
<ubottu> koolkat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<brummbaer> *i tried #sauerbraten, they've got nothing.
<Dr_Willis> brummbaer:  someone was having issues with that  just the other day.   It did work here for me however. let me try again
<brummbaer> Dr_Willis: do you know if they were able to get it fixed?
<blbrown> Dr_Willis, is there anyway to map that.  E.g. I know what /dev/sda1, 3 is etc
<autotec> bankix: if he running home edition of windows, then I think some xyz administrator HAS to be logged in, yes?
<autotec> that is if he running windows share.
<Dr_Willis> brummbaer:  it worked for me just now.
<foobarbecue> can anyone help with my TFTP server? It doesn't respond to any requests. Using tcpdump I can see the requests being made... I set up the config file, the tftp root directory, and restarted xinetd. Any ideas?
<foobarbecue> the client just gets "timed out" when i try to get a file
<brummbaer> Dr_Willis: did you have to do any special port-forwarding/firewall type arrangements?
<acu> foobarcecue: I I am not expert by any means - I use proftpd - I get the same problem is I run it as inetd -   if I install it as standalone it works
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: have you looked at the access logs?
<Zappo> How do i get SDL?
<long> hihi
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: no. can you tell me where they are?
<long> no
<acu> so uninstall it and install it and choose standalone
<long> fuck off
<long> bitch
<long> pussy
<long> whore
<FloodBot2> long: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Snares calls for a banhammer
<foobarbecue> acu: proftp is ftp right, not tftp?
<mazda01_> someone please kick lon* off.
<bankix> autotec: No clue...
<acu> yes - and there is gadmin-proftpd  a graphic interface for it
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: you need to look in /var/log/
 * losher hates if when people ask a question and then don't stick around more than a couple of minutes to hear an answer
<foobarbecue> i'm talking about tftp, for loading a kernel to an embedded device
<acu>  preety easy to add users - folders - restarts server
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: thanks, i'll look
<jiralface> test34: thanks! i followed that page, and now i don't get any errors when i run ifconfig wlan0 up. but now what?
<funkja> my dvd drive works while the dell screen is shown but once ubuntu starts it won't light up or open. Where do I being to troubleshoot?
<acu> foobarbecue - yes proftpd is ftp server
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: or you can look at the startup script for tftp and see if the command logs to a certain file. i am not familar with tftp
<bankix> koolkat: You'll have to give us the pastebin url so we could see your config.
<autotec> bankix:  I do know that I could not print to windows shared printer on XP home when admin was not logged into xp box.
<acu> you can use as clients everything you can konqueror or if you want mozilla there is fireftp it is a plugin to access ftp
<test34> jiralface: continue to follow ndis instructions
<klicker> hi guys anyone know
<klicker> windows X server ?
<klicker> i mean windows xp or vista X server
<Dr_Willis> autotec:  in the past. i found things work a little 'easier' if i have identical named users on the linux and windows box's  (i also used identical passwords)
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: I think I need to edit my tftp config file to make it log. I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> klicker:  if you want to have a 'X server' running on windows - check out 'xming'
<autotec> klicker search google for cygwin
<klicker> Dr_willis
<Pici> klicker: ##windows would be a more appropriate place to ask
<klicker> strange xming no longer download able
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: what does the startup script say?
<Dr_Willis> klicker:  Hmm. i got it just the other day..
<autotec> ? how to i make noise in xchat when someone says my nick?
<justPatrick> is someone having problems with ubuntu repositories? specially launchpad ppa's ? i have really slow download speeds :(
<klicker> really whats the official website u mean the latest version ?
<Nalf> I'm having trouble with ICS, the client pc isn't receiving the 192.xxx.xxx.xxx address.
<brummbaer> Dr_Willis: don't know what's going on, maybe Sauerbraten uses diff ports on linux than windows, but flushing iptables rules let me connect, so i've got enough to be off and running.
<Dr_Willis> klicker:  http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<koolkat> bankix: i need some time to change the personal details of that file
<Dr_Willis> brummbaer:  i have no Iptables rules. :) so that may be it.
<julio_> hello
<bankix> koolkat: Hm? There are no passwords...
<julio_> help Quality of Service???
<owen1_> i added medibuntu with this command: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  how to get rid of it?
<jiralface> test34: YES! success. thanks so much!
<Pici> owen1_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mazda01_> owen1_:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and just put a # symbol in front of that line or just delete the whole line.
<test34> jiralface: np
<mazda01_> sorry, do what Pici  says
<Zappo> Does anyone know how to install SDL?
<bankix> koolkat: You have to paste it. I'm not able to accept ddc.
<SunStealer> i got wow working, now I just have to map my mouse :-P
<justPatrick> anyone having really slow download speeds from canonical servers? (http://ppa.launchpad.net/...)
<owen1_> Pici: mazda01_ works, thanks
<bankix> Zappo: Yes, using the package manager. And your _real_ question is?
<mazda01_> owen1_:  np
<justPatrick> Zappo: search for "libsdl" in the package manager (Synaptic)
<mazda01_> does anyone know if I compile a program from source will it overwrite what the package manager installed? I want to use an experimental version of pcmanfm. and if I try to uninstall it it wants to remove all of lxde and I obviously need the desktop manager, i only want to change teh file manager
<bankix> koolkat: (using pastebin allows others to help as well, so that's the preferred method)
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with ICS?
<ryanakca> The right arrow key on my keyboard seems to have died, is there anything I can do to find out if it's a hardware issue or not?
<Zappo> justPatrick: and specific one i should install?
<chris_lenz123> guys i have a window open that wont disappear, i have used xkill as well
<bankix> ryanakca: Yes, start xev, then press the keys. If it's still sending keycodes, they'll appear there.
<heo> test34: mazda01_ http://pastebin.com/d2fc4a9e
<test34> heo, I dont see firefox
<mazda01_> heo: i don't see firefox
<Coral> can somebody help me run world of warcraft through wine?
<justPatrick> Zappo: SDL should be installed by default, but try installing libsdl1.2debian-all
<heo> test34: mazda01_ odd. Why can I see it with command "ps aux | grep firefox" but not in the list?
<donavan_> how do I figure out what version of driver I am using for my video card
<chris_lenz123> guys i have a window open that wont disappear and i have used xkill, what do i do
<justPatrick> Zappo what is the problem you're having?
<Coral> switch workspaces
<nick125> chris_lenz123: find out the process that owns the window and kill -9 it
<bonez46> how can I change my FQDN?
<bankix> donavan_: Have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<heo> test34: mazda01_ Can you  see firefox if you try "ps aux | grep firefox" even if it is closed?
<bonez46> I need to change it for my system.. so that mail and other things will work
<donavan_> chris_lenz123... I know its cheating but you could always reboot
<heo> I cannot understand.
<kerm|t> whats the best way to send audio to a different computer's sound card?
<justPatrick> donovan_ "glxinfo | grep vendor" in the terminal
<Zappo> justPatrick: im trying to install something and its telling me i need to install SDL 1.2
<nick125> bonez46: Couldn't you just change it in /etc/hostname? *shrug*
<Coral> can somebody help me get world of warcraft to work with my computer?
<chris_lenz123> i dont understand
<test34> heo: funny.. you will see the grep process
<bonez46> nick125: is that all that's needed?
<justPatrick> Zappon: hum, really strange, 'cause SDL comes installed by default, can you tell me what you are trying to install? e what version of ubuntu are you using?
<test34> heo: but firefox isnt really running
<bankix> Zappo: By default, libsdl 1.2 is already installed.
<nick125> bonez46: Try that and add your FQDN to /etc/hosts (the loopback line)
<Doug__> I searched around and couldn't find much information about the Asus Xonar HDMI 1.3av, is there support for this in ubuntu? I'd really like to get LPCM out on my HTPC.
<donavan_> justPatrick ... thanks but that didnt give me the actual version of the drivers just the vendor
<bankix> Zappo: How did you install that programm? With a .run file, or a package?
<Zappo> justPatrick: im on 9.04 im trying to install Aleph One.
<Coral> can somebody please help me figure out what to do to my computer to make it able to run world of warcraft through wine?
<Doug__> Coral, you just install wine and then run wine "path to installer"
<justPatrick> donovan_ do you know wich videocard you have?
<Dr_Willis> Coral:  the wine app database discuss that program in  aganozing detail. Theres proberly a forum thread on it also.
<heo> test34: mazda01_ Is it the Grep process? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175588/firefox.png
<Zappo> justPatrick: i dont really know what to call it. i got it from source .bungie.org
<Dr_Willis> !appdb  | Coral
<ubottu> Coral: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<test34> heo: yes
<test34> heo: that why the PID always changes..
<heo> test34: lolz    :)
<heo> test34: never thought that. Thank you.
<bonez46> nick125: after changing those.. anything i have to do to update the system so that it will be recognized, for those changes?
<legend2440> Zappo: is   libsdl1.2-dev  installed?
<blognewb> hi which command do i run to check if fastcgi is running??
<justPatrick> Zappo i think you download the source code of this software, so if you need to compile it from source, you should install libsdl1.2-dev
<nick125> bonez46: Easiest would be to reboot.
<Doug__> So noone knows anything about the Asus Xonar HDMI card? I found info that the Xonar it self is supported but nothing about the HDMI version.
<bonez46> ok..
<Volt9000> Ok, I need someone's help in troubleshooting my Ubuntu box, it won't boot.
<Volt9000> Oh BTW, hello. :)
<Doug__> Volt9000 kind of vague there
<Zappo> justPatrick: i will try now
<kekeke> what is a
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, is it plugged in?
<kekeke> oops
<Volt9000> Ok, I Just wanted to make sure someone was paying attentiont
<justPatrick> Volt9000 what have you done for it to not boot? :p
<Volt9000> Supermiguel: oooh that's what it was! ;)
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, :)
<Volt9000> ok, seriously, so here's what happened
<Volt9000> Had a major power outage, and now the box won't boot. Gets to the splashscreen and the progress bar, then says it needs to run a file system check
<Volt9000> Gets to 4% then dumps me to a terminal window, complaining that it died with exit status 4
<Volt9000> I do some checking and find that my file system is mounted as read only.
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, what brand is the HD?
<Volt9000> WD
<bankix> Volt9000: Then use a live cd, preferably Ubuntu, and run the fsck manually.
<Volt9000> Everything was working perfectly fine before the power outage.
<Doug__> Volt9000, hmm could be a corrupted HD
<arand> Volt9000: use a livecd and do an offline fsck
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, go to WD website and download their testing tool, sounds like a bad HD
<nick125> Volt9000: In the shell, run fsck.ext3 on the drive
<Volt9000> Oh crap
<ElronMcBong> when starting wpa_supplicant manually, how do I know that a connection has been successfully established? I bet it doesn't say YEAH FINALLY YOU GOT IT, does it?
<Volt9000> I REALLY REALLY hope it's not a bad hard drive :(
<Volt9000> Yeah I dont have a livecd, downloading one now.
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?lang=en
<HenWen> does anyone have power saving suggestions?  I have many many different apps and utilities: powertop, laptop-mode, acpi, acpi-tools, powewrtools, and powersave.  But Ubuntu still drains more power than my tinyxp partition
<Volt9000> Ok, do I need to specify any special arguments when running fsck.ext3?
<Volt9000> Or do I just run it and specify the device?
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, run the diags from the wd page...
<Volt9000> Sheeeeiiiiiiiiiiiit.... :(
<bankix> Volt9000: fsck.ext3 /dev/yourdisk
<Volt9000> Alright, I'll give it a go, thanks
<Supermiguel> Volt9000, just a 2mb file..
<bankix> Volt9000: But maybe it's wise to keep a backup.
<Volt9000> Yes I do have a backup
<justPatrick> HenWen do you have compiz enabled? try to disable it, because video card is very baterry demanding
<legend2440> Volt9000: read post #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367644
<Volt9000> And in fact, funny thing, yesterday I said to myself, "Self, you need to back things up now. Do it tomorrow"
<Volt9000> then an hour later, power outage
<Volt9000> So, it would REALLY REALLY suck if the hard drive is dead.
<flapjacks> hey, is this the place where I can ask questions?
<Doug__> Volt9000, what you get for talking to your self ;) next time act lol
<kekeke> yes flapjacks
<Volt9000> BTW, that WD page doesn't seem to be loading :(
<flapjacks> sweet. ok I'm having world of warcraft patching problems
<flapjacks> I need to get from 2.3.0 to 3.0.1
<Supermiguel> flapjacks, woot
<Doug__> flapjacks, check out the wine channel or their forums
<flapjacks> I did :(
<flapjacks> no help there.
<Doug__> that's likely the only place you'll find help
<flapjacks> OH wait
<flapjacks> you mean the irc
<flapjacks> ok then
<Doug__> yeah they have an IRC too
<flapjacks> whats the channel
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. getting a weird one & don't quite know where to look. I'm running 2 turnkey-linux clients as VM's & all's good so far. installed netcat on one & telnet on another, allowed the port open on the receiving end via the webmin tool (IPTables), but I'm getting a "connection refused" error when trying to connect, even though I see it available via nmap
<ghostlines> hi all does anyone know if rtorrent can pre-allocate files?
<arand> flapjacks: #wine
<HenWen> Patrick: I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix, no compiz
<HenWen> I believe Compiz is a bunch of fancy GUI effects right?
<Doug__> HenWen, yes
<HenWen> it is just very confusing to have so many different power monitoring tools, scripts, etc.
<ircleuser> Hello, how can I partition my secondary harddrive with fdisk and do partitions of 20 gb each?
<arand> flapjacks: Do have in mind that it's a very slow and quiet channel, so answers might take a while
<HenWen> I am very new to ubuntu and doing everything is pretty user-friendly except trying to achieve this tweak
<ircleuser> When I tried it told me sectors, im not good with sectors
<mazda01_> HenWen: correct, compiz is for glame and pizaze
<yoga> I sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a console shell, but then I hit Alt+F4, now the console is gone, but the apt-get still running, how do I get it back to a shell?
<mazda01_> if that's how you spell pisaze?
<smrtgyz> still trying to get youtube to work in firefox
<Doug__> ircleuser, use gparted instead its easier
<smrtgyz> help...
<gabrielp> doug__ im not using desktop
<mazda01_> yoga: go back to your original shell, most likely alt-f7
<gabrielp> its a server installation
<AnnonyMouse> smrtgyz: try reinstalling flash
<Doug__> gabrielp, then use cfdisk it's a bit easier as well
<gabrielp> doug_ your a star, thank you
<yoga> mazda01_: the origional shell is gone, I hit Alt+F4 by mistake.
<Volt9000> Supermiguel: what 2MB file? on WD's website the DOS download is 29MB....
<Supermiguel> :P
<Volt9000> Well I'm downloading
<mazda01_> i get configure error. : Fatal error: no fam or gamin detected when trying to compile from source pcmanfm
<mazda01_> any suggestions?
<Doug__> Volt9000, quicker then a 600mb live cd :)
<Volt9000> What's a good program to burn a bootable DVD?
<HenWen> err compiz is for glame and pizaze... I don't know what those are
<Volt9000> Doug__: yes indeed
<HenWen> I guess I can see if it is installed via package manager
<yoga> I started apt-get dist-upgrade, can I just kill the prcocss an start over again? I lost the origional shell.
<Doug__> Volt9000, I think there is an app called Roast? or something....
<Zappo>  justPatrick: its telling me i need boost/bind.hpp from the boost library
<mazda01_> nevermind, just need to install the -dev of those packages
<Volt9000> can GnomeBaker burn a bootable DVD?
<mazda01_> Volt9000: growisofs should work
<Doug__> Volt9000, it probably can? Is it an iso?
<Statix138> GUYS I NEED HELP.  Where is the recycle bin on Ubantu, I did a rm -fr /etc/ and I need to get those files back
<SunStealer> last question for the day: is there any way i can just bind keys on my mouse easily, or do I have to create xmodmap/stuff and try/fail?
<mazda01_> Volt9000: are you burning an iso or a dvd directory structure?
<HenWen> Ah yes I am running compiz apparently, I thought it was just Compiz fusion for fancy graphics etc.
<tiku-taku> I'm thinking of buying a laptop for about 600€ any recommendations?
<jrib> Statix138: rm doesn't move things to any recycle bin
<DaZ> Statix138, there is no recycle bin for rm
<legend2440> !trash | Statix138
<ubottu> Statix138: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mazda01_> Volt9000: nautilus has a burn disc if you right click on an iso
<Volt9000> ah, awesome, thanks
<DaZ> Statix138, so you're out of luck
<Statix138> I thought Ubantu was advanced and there is no recycle bin?
<HenWen> tiku if you install ubuntu on a laptop monitor the load_cycle_count
<spO> to move gpg keys to another system , one needs just  secring.gpg and pubring.gpg , right?
<KB1JWQ> Statix138: Yes.  That's the pinnacle of an OS's achievements.
<Statix138> I would say file recovery is pretty neato
<HenWen> Ubuntu plus laptop power management can cause HDDs to wear out quickly
<Statix138> and ubantu is missing it
<th0r> Statix138: I thought humans were advanced...so why need a recycle bin?
<DaZ> Statix138, dude, you are the one who removed whole /etc with root privileges
<Statix138> Windows ME had it after all
<Statix138> I thought /etc/ had a virus in it
<jrib> Statix138: right click -> Move to trash   moves it to trash.  The « gvfs-trash » command moves it to trash on the command line.  « rm » does what it is supposed to: deletes things
<KB1JWQ> Ahahahaha wait-- Statix138 wants rm to move to trash?
<KB1JWQ> He should alias it that way then. :)
<Statix138> I was told all files in linux with a .conf was a virus so I found a bunch in /etc/
<DaZ> KB1JWQ, it is possible
<cih997> hi, how can i check which /dev/* is my sound card?
<Statix138> and I deleted all of /etc/
<KB1JWQ> Statix138: Where are you getting your advice from?
<tiku-taku> I'm thinking of buying a laptop for about 600€ any recommendations?
<DaZ> he's either troll or idiot
<Statix138> so chowder heads over at ubantu
<jrib> Statix138: just backup, reinstall, and find a new source of advice...
<DaZ> don't feed anyway
<dAnon> how do I reinstall windows, so I don't mess up GRUB?
<Doug__> Statix138, virus? Unlikely
<ck773> oh geez...you poor dude
<mazda01_> Statix138: i hope you're kidding
<KB1JWQ> Statix138: Engage brain before typing commands.
<Zappo>  justPatrick: what do i do?
<KB1JWQ> Or for things that are that obvious, try getting a second opinion first?
<Statix138> So who do I need to email for them to get my files out of the recycle bin for /etc/ but I only want the good files not the viruses
<dAnon> how do I reinstall windows, so I don't mess up GRUB?
<Doug__> I searched around and couldn't find much information about the Asus Xonar HDMI 1.3av, is there support for this in ubuntu? I'd really like to get LPCM out on my HTPC.
 * jrib goes to bed...
<Timitheos> my display settings don't work now that I installed the ATI drivers.
<nick125> dAnon: I don't think you can avoid messing up Grub, so you'll have to boot a livecd and restore Grub to the MBR after you install Windows.
 * KB1JWQ homes Statix138 is trolling
<bankix> koolkat: Sorry, I'll be off in some minutes.
<KB1JWQ> hopes
<Statix138> Doug___ if you plug in ubantu into your tv it wil give your tv a virus
<Timitheos> it works up until i try to activatethe second monitor.
<koolkat> bankix: wait!
<mazda01_> Statix138: you're using ubuntu one? i am not familar with it yet, you'll have to check out the website, i am sure there is a contact us
<bankix> koolkat: After copying the default smb.conf to /etc/samba, please restart it with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart".
<th0r> Statix138: if it is any consolation, I think you should get an award for the most entertaining problem of the week
<dAnon> how do I restore it nick125?
<Zappo> justPatrick: it tells me configure: error: You need boost/bind.hpp from the boost library to run Aleph One
<mazda01_> th0r: +1
<bankix> koolkat: Then use system-config-samba to create a test share, readonly with access for everyone.
<nick125> dAnon: Once you get into the livecd, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX should do it.
<Statix138> Someone told me .conf were viruses and would turn my computer into a bomb, is that true?
<KB1JWQ> !ops Statix138 trolling, spreading misinformation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<false> Does Rythmbox not have the ability to play music/videos from another machine? Anyone know? I am trying to play my music from my server, prefer Rythmbox, but only Audacious is playing them.
<KB1JWQ> Gah, forgot this wasn't ##linux
<tiku-taku> Statix138: yes
<mazda01_> Statix138: think about it, what do you think?
<Volt9000> Goddammit
<dAnon> nick125 sdX is?
<Volt9000> Burned the WD CD and it doesnt work
<bankix> koolkat: When this one shows up under Places/Network, your samba config is fine. Then this share should be visible to the windows machines as well.
<mazda01_> Volt9000: !BAD LANGAUGE
<Volt9000> Ah, sorry
<Statix138> Im 93 years old the only thing I think about is can I make it to the bathroom on time
<Statix138> I just dont want no loonix bomb in my house
<Statix138> and /etc/ was full of them
<Volt9000> The stupid autoexec.bat on the CD doesnt work >:\
<Timitheos> I have an issue with my display.
<kekeke> how is that bad language
<HenWen> Does anyone here have laptop power management suggestions?
<nick125> dAnon: /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, or whichever is it. It should be /dev/sda...
<Doug__> Volt9000, hmm...oh well plan B, Ultimate Boot Disk, or Ubuntu LIve
<legend2440> Volt9000: read post #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367644
<mazda01_> Statix138: go back to windows, there's no .conf files so you won't have to worry about your house blowing up
<Volt9000> Yeah I'm about to burn the liveCD
<bankix> Statix138: Sure thing, step back some yards, your computer is about to explode...
<dAnon> nick125 how do I check it?
<Statix138> OMG UBANTU IS MADE BY TERRORIST
<Doug__> Volt9000, Ultimate Boot Disk has tons of testing tools, always nice to keep around
<Volt9000> legend2440: I'll check thanks
<koolkat> bankix: i cant just copy that file, all it has are variables in there like x and y instead of actual values. i cant go through such a long file and replace every little letter.
<nick125> dAnon: fdisk -l
<Volt9000> Doug__: free?
<Doug__> Volt9000, yes
<nick125> dAnon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Volt9000> Awesome.
<Doug__> Volt9000, I think it's ultimatebootdisk.org or something. Not completely sure, google it
<false> Does Rythmbox not have the ability to play music/videos from another machine? Anyone know? I am trying to play my music from my server, prefer Rythmbox, but only Audacious is playing them.
<bankix> koolkat: What are you talking of?
<bankix> koolkat: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/251129/ is a default smb.conf.
<Timitheos> can anyone help me out?
<bankix> koolkat: Where do you see variables there?
<Volt9000> Doug__: alright, thanks
<Ghoti> false: use NFS to access the remote videos, perhaps?
<Statix138> OMG smb.conf delete that, its a virus
<ian__> I want to systematically learn to use the command line. There's lots of tutorials on the web, but I'd like to know if there's one you can actually run in the terminal itself. Anyone know of anything?
<mazda01_> Statix138: goodbye samba
<Volt9000> ian__ the best way to learn the command line is by doing
<Volt9000> That's how I've been learning it
<DaZ> Statix138, stop trolling.
<Statix138> Samba is a name we used for color folk back in the 50's
<th0r> ian__: the man pages can be displayed in the terminal
<Volt9000> every time I need to do something, I figure out how to do it command line vs prrogram
<DaZ> Pici, tq
<Volt9000> I never use synaptic anymore, for example
<Ghoti> ian__: what Volt said.  Also, learn the 'man' command, and 'man -k <keyword>' in particular
<Volt9000> I just use apt-get
<ian__> I was thinking of something like vimtutor
<Volt9000> heh
<Timitheos> do i need to reinstall?
<kerm|t> how do i access an sdcard?
<Timitheos> i need help. I'm new.
<mazda01_> Ghoti: what does the -k option do to man?
<mazda01_> is there a man page for man?
<false> Ghoti: mplayer is playing the videos just fine, actually. It's just rthymbox not playing the music. "Could not open resource for reading." is the error I'm getting.
<Ghoti> madLyfe: searches by keyword. see 'man man' ;)
<Statix138> I think Ubantu gave my other computer a virius, I just randomly got thrown out of this chat room!
<th0r> mazda01_: type man man and find out
<DaZ> Pici, he's back >:
<drakonik> Alright. I've got a Logitech USB mic, a G35 headset. And for the life of me, I cannot consistently get it working. I had it working for about a minute, but then I realized that I had three ALSA volume control panels open and I closed all three, and then it stopped working.
<blognewb> hi i only got 1 line of result when i ran "ps aux | grep php" is that not good?
<Zappo> what do i need to do to get boost/bind.hpp? with the boost libary
<mazda01_> th0r: HA, there's a man page for man. awesome
<Volt9000> blognewb: not if you only have one process running that has "php" in it ;)
<DaZ> Zappo, boost-dev
<kitche> Zappo: install the -dev packages for boost
<Volt9000> esp if it's "grep php" i.e. the grep command itself
<Timitheos> hello all
<fef> guys i think i just got the ubantu virus
<Paddy_EIRE> Hi I seem to have dramatically slower mobile broadband when using ubuntu than I do windows.. is there any way I can remedy this?
<fef> is this like that conflicker
<bankix> koolkat: Now, did you manage to copy the file?
<th0r> mazda01: there is supposed to be a man page for every command
<Timitheos> i guess i'm muted.
<kekeke> lol
<Ghoti> !hi | Timitheos
<ubottu> Timitheos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Timitheos> ha ha...
<Volt9000> Timitheos: we can see you
<Timitheos> i need help.
<Zappo> kitche: ok thanks
<Ghoti> !ask | Timitheos
<ubottu> Timitheos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<durt> Timitheos, just ask
<koolkat> bankix: yes i did
<CopyWriter> yes just ask
<koolkat> bankix: but its still not working
<bankix> koolkat: Restarted samba?
<koolkat> bankix: yes
<wetwired2> hi all, I'm having a few problems with ubuntu. My main problem is, for some reason, when I transfer files over my network, either to or from, they will transfer for a second or two, and pause for about 10 seconds, then start again. Over and over. Anyone know why? Or how to fix it?
<ZenMasta> I just downloaded a game and I'm not sure how to run it. the instructions I was given were to run "hon.sh" or "LANG=C ./hon.sh" any ideas
<Zappo> Daz: thanks
<bankix> koolkat: And configured a new share?
<koolkat> bankix: yes
<justPatrick> is anyone having really download speed when downloading packages from launchpad?
<CopyWriter> ji got that same thing happen too with the network copying
<bankix> koolkat: Then please paste your new smb.conf to pastebin.
<justPatrick> *really SLOW download speeds
<wetwired2> Were you able to fix it, CopyWriter?
<ziroday> ZenMasta: go to the folder with hon.sh in and then do ./hon.sh in a terminal (in that folder)
<ZenMasta> ziroday: lemme try
<Timitheos> ok. I'll ask again.  I just installed Ubuntu yesterday.  My dual monitor set up worked fine until I installed the ATI drivers. now it won't let me use dual monitors and when I try to set it up through the display settings it freezes.
<mazda01_> wetwired2: are you using 100 baseT or gigabit network?
<CopyWriter> no i did a couple installes of 9.041 and only noticed it yesterday and today
<wetwired2> i THINK it's a gigabit.
<CopyWriter> i mean 9.04
<ZenMasta> ziroday: ./hon-x86: error while loading shared libraries: libk2-x86.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mazda01_> wetwired2: have to tried to see what mode your ethercards are in ?
<ziroday> ZenMasta: try sudo ./hon.sh
<kerm|t> might a usb sound card work with ubuntu?
<wetwired2> What mode? No, I didn't know there were different modes. Please explain
<ZenMasta> ziroday: same thing
<Ghoti> Timitheos: I wish I could help you, but I've not dealt with ATI/AMD cards in Linuxland before.
<bankix> koolkat: We need the pastebin url to see your config.
<ziroday> ZenMasta: I would go back and ask the authors. What game?
<legend2440> Timitheos: are you using the the ati catalyst control center ?
<Timitheos> yeah why?
<ZenMasta> ziroday: heroes of newerth... does it matter if I'm in x when I type that?
<mazda01_> wetwired2: full duplex and what not
<gabrielp> have anyone tried to virtualize Mac OS X in ubuntu?
<drakonik> wat
<Timitheos> is that a problem?
<drakonik> why am I using 8.04?
<wetwired2> How do I check?
<mazda01_> wetwired2: ifconfig should show you
<Ghoti> ZenMasta: it sounds like you're missing a needed library
<ziroday> ZenMasta: hmm gimme a sec
<legend2440> Timitheos: no i thought maybe you were using ubuntus display setting app
<wetwired2> Ok, I'm looking at the output, but I'm not sure what I'm looking at.
<mazda01_> wetwired2: i am wrong, i am looking for the command now
<wetwired2> I don't see full duplex listed anywhere.
<Timitheos> with the Control center it recognizes both displays but won't seperate them.
<mazda01_> wetwired2: dmesg | grep -i duplex
<legend2440> Timitheos: which ati card you have?
<malek> Hi, my usb hard drive gets unmounted and remounted when I don't use it for a while, and then when I try a command I get "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error".  Can anyone help?
<wetwired2> [   28.039082] sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
<arand> ZenMasta: the lib file should be in the same folder as the hon.sh, is it?
<Timitheos> Radeon HD 4650
<wetwired2> that look good?
<autotec> gabrielp: i was wondering i virtualbox would install such mac os x, what about orignal mac os 9.?
<mazda01_> malek: is your usb drive connected to a usb 2.0 port or the old standard
<ZenMasta> Ghoti: you mean like something on my system or something that should have been included with the game?
<bankix> Sorry, people, I have to hand over koolkat to somebody else. He has now a default smb.conf installed and configured one readonly share public accessible via system-config-samba.
<legend2440> Timitheos: did you install the ati drivers from  system>admin>hardware drivers?
<justPatrick> does anyone knows if launchpad has mirrors from where i can download ppa's packages?
<Ghoti> ZenMasta: I don't see any Ubunti 'libk2' package, so I'd imagine it's something the game should have included.
<bankix> I'm leaving now.
<Timitheos> ummm.. no, it popped up that the drivers weren't activated.
<Timitheos> so i activated them.
<bankix> koolkat: Sorry. Timeout ;-)
<malek> mazda01_: hmm, not sure.  I think it's newer - I get this from lspci: 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<legend2440> Timitheos: how did you install them?
<malek> mazda01_: sorry, missed a line which says USB2
<wetwired2> It says it's in full duplex mode, and the link is up at 100 Mbps
<malek> mazda01_: 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
<ZenMasta> arand:/Ghoti: there is a lib in the same dir as hon.sh libk2-x86_64.so and libk2-86.so
<mazda01_> wetwired2: what about teh machine you're transferring files to? are they both linux?
<wetwired2> No, one of them is windows xp.
<Ghoti> ZenMasta: try the other command you mentioned?  LANG=C ./hon.sh ?
<mazda01_> malek: i would say that ist's usb 2.0. does /var/log/kern.log or syslog, or dmesg show anythink about the usb activity?
<koolkat> can anyone tell me why my system doesnt appear in samba?
<Timitheos> when it ran the update after install it popped up that the drivers weren't activated. I activated them and it downloaded and installed the drivers.  It told me to restart, and after i did it stopped working right.
<ZenMasta> Ghoti: ./hon-x86: error while loading shared libraries: libk2-x86.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ZenMasta> same error as just ./hon.sh or sudo eitheone
<drakonik> So uh...what's the latest version of Ubuntu?
<Ghoti> ZenMasta: sounds like there's an error in the shell script.
<legend2440> Timitheos: can i pm?
<mazda01_> wetwired2:  is it only when you transfer from linux or when you transfer to linux? do you ahve this in your smb.conf file: socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<Timitheos> sure
<mazda01_> koolkat: what system?
<musikgoat> !latest | drakonik
<ubottu> drakonik: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<arand> drakonik: 9.04 stable, 9.10 development
<drakonik> Aha
<musikgoat> heh
<koolkat> mazda01_: what do you mean what system?
<drakonik> So I do have a problem
<drakonik> I'm at 8.04
<malek> mazda01_: yeah, there's a whole bunch of stuff about it.  Want me to post it somewhere?
<Zappo> goodnight
<Ghoti> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wetwired2> it's both ways, and let me check the smb.conf
<drakonik> And my apt-get is telling me I have no uggrades
<mazda01_> koolkat: your comment was, "can anyone tell me why my system doesnt appear in samba?" so i am asking what system?
<arand> drakonik: Not a problem, that's the long term support release, still valid for 2 (3?) years with updates
<koog> Hello.  Is there a channel I can join for custom kernel builds, or is this the place? :)
<koolkat> mazda01_: my computer?
<drakonik> Yes, but I'm trying to do something, and it'd be nice if I had the latest versions of say...USB microphone drivers
<Ghoti> drakonik: ahve you tries sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<djdarkman> Hello, can someone point me to a link that tells how can I upgrade my UNR to karmic_
<drakonik> hm
<drakonik> I dind't know about taht one
<koog> (I mean help in custom kernel builds).
<Ghoti> !karmic | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<drakonik> Hm
<mazda01_> malek: no, just read it and see if it says anything that sticks out as being errorish (if that's a word) i can't help, it sounds like it may be a hardware issue as my jaunty install has no issues with usb, and I even use usb 1.1
<drakonik> No. No release found.
<mazda01_> koolkat: i am talking about the OS, windows or linux>
<ElronMcBong> is it normal when I start wpa_supplicant manually that it does never end? I get five times CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS, then Trying to assiciate with my router, WPA: Key negitiation completetd (4 times) and then CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED 6 times. Is that normal?
<ZenMasta> okay, well thanks guys. guess I gotta troll the hon forums to see whats up. already tried skimming and searching for that erro but no luck yet
<koolkat> mazda01_: linux
<error404notfound> how can i find which file has largest size in pwd and its children?
<drakonik> Anyway. I"m trying to figure out what to update so my fucking Logitech headset will work. I've tweaked the alsamixer config and no matter how many times I unmute the mic (it constantly mutes itself at unpredicatable intervals), it will not record
<arand> drakonik: If you do want to get to 9.04 you'd have to upgrade in steps >8.10>9.04, you can do that bu running "update-manager -d" in a terminal and then using update manager.
<mazda01_> koolkat: what's not working about your samba?
<malek> mazda01_: yeah, there's heaps of error messages.
<mazda01_> koolkat: are there any firewalls on any machines?
<arand> drakonik: please no swearing in the channel.
<nacho_> somebody knows where can i find help to convert my kubuntu into ubuntu-lite? i think i need that cause my laptop dont support kubuntu 9,04
<malek> mazda01_: Not sure which are the most relevant ones though...
<koolkat> mazda01_: my system doesnt appear under networks
<drakonik> aha
<drakonik> there we go
<mazda01_> malek: can't help then, i am guessing its a hardware issue. maybe post them at pastebin.com
<koolkat> mazda01_: there are no firewalls
<koog> arand: That's right, let's keep our code open source, not our moth. :)
<Ghoti> nacho_: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<drakonik> Hopefully the upgrades will fix this.
<mazda01_> koolkat: within windows networks or what. i can't help if you;re not being specific.
<wetwired2> the only part of that I have in my smb.conf is #   socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<blognewb> hello what is the command to check if there is fastcgi installed?
<mazda01_> wetwired2: add the rest, can't hurt anything.
<wetwired2> ok.
<malek> mazda01_: I'm fairly sure it isn't, because it only started when I switched from kde to gnome, unless it's a coincindence.  I'll paste it up.  Hang on a tic...
<wetwired2> on the same line? And uncomment it?
<nacho_> Ghoti: then i install ubuntu-lite? and thats all?
<Ghoti> blognewb: if it's the name of a package, dpkg-query -l | grep ii | grep fastcgi
<mazda01_> wetwired2: have you looked at the speed transfer in a iftop or similar program?
<Dark_Wolf> Hello again, linux
<Ghoti> nacho_: you might want to do an apt-get autoremove afterwards, but that should do the trick
<blognewb> Ghoti: can it do a substring?
<gartral> hello all, im having trouble partitioning a sandisk cruzer micro after removing the U3 software froma windows machine
<Ghoti> blognewb: how do you mean?
<nacho_> Ghoti: ty
<koolkat> mazda01_: it doesnt appear under Networks in File Browser under the Places menu of Ubuntu
<Ghoti> nacho_: my pleasure
<blognewb> Ghoti: substring search of filename/package name
<wetwired2> No, I haven't. The speed isn't really the problem I don't think. It says it's transfering pretty fast, it just pauses all the time and thus takes forever to get anything done
<koog> Hello, all...I'm having trouble with building a custom kernel for restricted modules.  I'm following the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules.  When I get to the section "Compiling linux-restricted-modules" and execute that apt-get build-dep line, I don't have permission to execute the command.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<donavan_> has anyone tried the newest drivers from ATI ... are they any better at openGL
<Ghoti> blognewb: in the example I have you, 'fastcgi' could be and substring you care to search for.
<koog> donavan_: How new are you talking?
<mazda01_> koolkat: oh, i dont even bother with nautius places as it hasn't worked for me ever, dating back to breezy. to see your network, go to nautilus and enter this: smb://ipaddressofmachinehere    and then hit enter, it should pop up a prompt for a username and password. if you want to just see the shares that your box is sharing, enter  testparm
<Ghoti> koog: try sudo apt-get build-dep ?
<autotec> donavan_: hardy or jaunty???
<donavan_> well im using whatever the ubuntu repository has 8.something and the newest on ati's site is 9.7
<koog> donavan_: It works fine for me, except switching users always gives me a kernel panic.
<donavan_> running 9.04 64bit
<malek> mazda01_: ok, I've pasted kern.log here: http://pastebin.com/d50640e2d
<koolkat> mazda01_: enter testparm where
<koog> Ghoti: Tried that but for some reason, it installs a server header package.  I'm running generic.
<wetwired2> Alright, it's added. I'll give that a shot. That problem isn't near as big of a headache as my main problem. For some reason, my CPU useage jumps to 100% when I'm not really doing much, and it'll stay there for some time, and mostly lock things up. Like right now, I'm on irssi in this chat, and installing updates, and if I open any program, it jumps to 100% and hangs there for a good 30 seconds, gives me a 10 second break,
<donavan_> koog... Im the only use so that shouldnt be an issue
<AnnonyMouse> anyone vry familiar w netcat?
<linux> Lexmark X63 Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236711
<Ghoti> koog: did you install vmware of other virtualization software?  IIRC, that moves you to a server kernel
<grendal_prime> I got a werid one here,  I have a box i just built (ubuntu 8.04 server on an MBX box)  it will connect to the network if i allow it to use dhcp.  But if i manually assign it an ip address (via the interfaces file) it refuses to connect.
<koog> Ghoti: Hope.
<koog> *Nope.*
<donavan_> koog... any advice on how to do the upgrade ... any issues you ran into?
<autotec> on my notebook with ati X1400, in hardy 8.04, no 1440x900, but max res works ok and look great to me...  on Jaunty, 1440x900 shows up there and other stuff like transparent windows works out of the box open source driver.
<grendal_prime> is there some sort of udev cache i need to clear or something?
<mazda01_> malek: is your usb drive an etx3 filesystem? unmount it and run fsck on it as the filesystem is screwed up
<mazda01_> koolkat: on a terminal
<koog> koog Upgrade from 8.10?  I did a fresh install on that one.  Switched distros. :)
<koolkat> mazda01_: Could not display "smb://192.168.1.3/documents/".
<autotec> in other words, unless you want transparent windows and other visual effect in 8.04, you don't need ati's driver
<vince> Good evening
<malek> mazda01_: yeah, it's a 750GB drive formatted as ext3.  I'll run fsck and see if that helps.  Thanks for that!
<autotec> unless you need 1440x900
<Caco> hello. Someone has done any work with vlan under ubuntu? i have seen some problems where linux tags and receives the vlans properly, but it dont show the vlan tag anywhere
<Volt9000> Thanks everyone, it's working!
<Volt9000> A special thanks to the person who sent me the link to that thread on the forums
<autotec> donavan:   9.04 then no advantage to use ati's driver with my x1400 of course.
<arand> Volt9000: did it start after the offline (livecd) fsck?
<wetwired2> any ideas on that problem, mazda01?
<Volt9000> Yes
<Volt9000> Thanks :)
<legend2440> Volt9000: read post #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367644.  This worked?
<linux> Lexmark X63 Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236711 any suggestions?
<donavan_> is there a way to do a save state on my OS ... about install new drivers for video and I dont want to fight with fixing it if something goes wrong
<Volt9000> legend2440: yes
<koolkat> mazda01_: Could not display "smb://192.168.1.3/documents/".
<legend2440> Volt9000: ok good
<autotec> donavan:  i had serious issues with 9.04 and went back to 8.04 on my notebook.  looked much better with default install and no proprietory  drivers.
<arand> Volt9000: I've had that saving me a couple of times ;)
<mazda01_> koolkat:  enter smbtree in the terminal and see if documents is the exact sharename. also, what security is in your smb.conf file. user or share?
<Volt9000> Alright I'm out, peace!
<donavan_> autotec... yeah I havnt been real thrilled with 9.04 myself but I really dont wannt reinstall again if I dont have to
<mazda01_> koolkat: if it's user, then you need to add your users name to smb passwd file and use the same password as your sudo password. that's what I do. issue sudo smbpasswd -a username
<autotec> donavan:  don't know, but the wiki site linked from ati driver download site has specific instructions.  i tried installing ati driver from apt but it didn't work.
<philf> Hi, having an issue with flashplayer, since about 4 days ago, a website I was using doesn't work anymore, when I start the application, it's a photo editing online tool, I get a big blue box...the main page works, but nothing else, I've got Gnash, and adobe installed, but can't figure it out...any thoughts?
<timitheos> ok, back
<grendal_prime> this is just really werid
<koog> If there isn't an abi_version line in the debian/rules file, where should I add it?
<wetwired2> For some reason, my CPU useage jumps to 100% when I'm not really doing much, and it'll stay there for some time, and mostly lock things up. Like right now, I'm on irssi in this chat, and installing updates, and if I open any program, it jumps to 100% and hangs there for a good 30 seconds, gives me a 10 second break, and does it again, over and over. Any ideas?
<legend2440> timitheos: ok to pm?
<autotec> ? got a friend who keeps buggin' me about shockwave in linux, anything like that these days?
<proh> I rebuilt alsa from the source (as instructed by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#ALSA%20driver%20Compilation) ... I've got a dv6, and still no sound... and when I do a sound 'test', I get a failure. What more can I do to try and figure this out?
<timitheos> ok
<koolkat> mazda01_: my computer isnt even listed under smbtree to begin with
<donavan_> autotec ... yeah I had horrible issues with apt and the ati drivers ... thus the last install... but I figured it was just because of several hardware changes and upgrades form 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04
<musikgoat> koolkat: it sounds like you have a bad master browser
<Caco> hello. Someone has done any work with vlan under ubuntu? i have seen some problems where linux tags and receives the vlans properly, but it dont show the vlan tag anywhere
<mazda01_> im trying to install a different version of pcmanfm but when I ran the configure it said it installed the binary in /usr/local/bin  but when i type in /usr/local/bin/pcmanfm,   it's not even there? the one from synaptic doesn't suppost ssh and ftp so I am trying to get the experimental version of pcmanfm instralled. i can't uninstall the pcmanfm from synaptic because then it wants to uninstall lxde but obviously I need lxde as it's myh de
<koolkat> musikgoat: i can see another computer fine from here
<autotec> donavan_: that ati site has instruction which creates a .deb for the ati drivers, I went that way once in 8.04 and it worked ok.
<mazda01_> koolkat: are you even using samba? did you sudo aptitude install samba and then configure what shares you want to share? you need to follow a guide for sharing folders via samba
<musikgoat> right, but not yourself, which means the master browser in your worgroup has not added you to the list
<malek> wetwired2: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<musikgoat> koolkat: ^^
<smeltser> so I used Ubuntu before but it's been a while and I can't remember how to download a .tar.gz gile
<mlissner> hi, does anybody know an easy way to map a new hard drive so that from the OS's perspective, the two drives (the old and the new) are but one?
<koolkat> mazda01_: yes i did
<mazda01_> wetwired2: again, look in your logs. all answers will be in there.
<mlissner> Currently, the two drives show up as two drives. One auto mounts at /bak, since that was what I had planned on using it for.
<musikgoat> koolkat: what OS's are in your workgroup?
<dkulchenko> How can I route in such a way that if I go to (for example) http://apples.com/, I am actually browsing http://127.0.0.1:8088/?
<ctmjr> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<musikgoat> dkulchenko: edit /etc/hosts
<gartral> hello all, im having trouble partitioning a sandisk cruzer micro after removing the U3 software froma windows machine
<koolkat> musikgoat: linux and linux
<smeltser> hello?
<linux> gartral: did you try both qtpart and gparted?
<dkulchenko> musikgoat: does /etc/hosts work with ports?
<musikgoat> koolkat: suprising, i would have thought there would be an XP in the mix :p
<musikgoat> dkulchenko: sorry, didn't catch that, no
<ghostlines> hi all does anyone know if rtorrent can pre-allocate files?
<dkulchenko> musikgoat: then is there any alternative way to do this, other than /etc/hosts?
<musikgoat> dkulchenko: you would likely setup iptables redirection, but i'm not knowledgeful on that
<koolkat> i dont dont get it
<musikgoat> koolkat: can you restart samba daemon on either of those machines?
<dkulchenko> musikgoat: i'll look into that, thanks.
<donavan_> autotec ... Im just going with "sh ./drive.run"
<spO> i could do a gpg --export KEY -ao public.key   to create exportable keys or i could simply copy   secring.gpg and pubring.gpg  (from the gpg config directory)  if i want to backup keys or anything like that, right?
<musikgoat> donavan_: drop the ./ when you use the sh call
<koolkat> musikgoat: already did
<musikgoat> odd
<autotec> donavan_: the wiki or ubuntu community link from ati download site has easy instructions to create and install .deb's from the ati driver download
<donavan_> autotec... why bother though ... is there some advantage?
<linux> ghostlines: not the rtorrent shipped with ubuntu
<mazda01_> if I want to install a binary package over a synaptic installed program, would I need to run the ./configure and tell it to install the binary in /usr/bin/  so that it overwrites the old pcmanfm binary?
<donavan_> autotec besides having a .deb file and the easy install?
<linux> mazda01: i believe it usually overwrites by default since most programs share the same destination directory
<autotec> not really,  but the install prog is not easy
<bridge> is it possible to share my wifi connection over ethernet by connecting to a router and bridging?
<donavan_> musikgoat... according to ati's howto I am supposed to use the ./  so thats why I put it there
<linux> bridge: it is using iptables, but i have always succeeded in doing that in windows, anyone else here know how in linux?
<linux> Lexmark X63 Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236711 any suggestions?
<mazda01_> linux: but after I ran the configure, it said it would install the binary in /usr/local/bin   but i want it to overwrite the originally installed pcmanfm
<autotec> donavan_: and when i tried installer had many options I did not know what to choose.
<musikgoat> donavan_: ok
<musikgoat> donavan_: it wont hurt
<linux> mazda01: try ./configure --prefix=/usr/bin && make && sudo make install
<donavan_> autotec... ahh you did the custom install... im cheating going with the autoinstaller
<Clinteger> hi i'm on 8.04 and I can't upgrade from firefox 3b4
 * shamm is currently in console (no X) trying to install nvidia driver -- the latest downloaded driver is 185.18.31 and my ubuntu is running 180.44.  I couldn't find 185.* in apt-cache search  where can I download 185.* for all nvidia tools?
<autotec> donavan_: anywayz, i had to reinstall then i went the create the deb's route from the howto site.
<stlsaint> hey i have a issue involving sudoer...it says im not in the list...any help
<mazda01_> linux: will try, thanks
<donavan_> musikgoat ... yeah I though I could just do sh on the .run file but it was saying otherwise so I listened
<mlissner> Hi, I asked a second ago, but to no reply. I have two drives in my server, one at / and the other mounted at /bak. Is there any way to make them work logically as one drive would?
<shamm> mlissner: I doubt you can.
<musikgoat> mlissner: only with raid
<stlsaint> mlissner: thru raid maybe
<musikgoat> !raid | mlissner
<ubottu> mlissner: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PSiL0> quick question: I want to display the output of a bash command, it works with this: echo HM320JI "     " +"$HDTEMP".0°C -- However, it does not display in a widget I use.. This works: 'printf "HM320JI:     +";nc localhost 7634 | cut -c27-28', but how can I tack on degree C at the end?
<musikgoat> mlissner: but that would involve re-installing/formatting
<stlsaint> stlsaint@stlsaint-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint> [sudo] password for stlsaint:
<stlsaint> stlsaint is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<stlsaint> stlsaint@stlsaint-laptop:~$
<stlsaint>  
<FloodBot2> stlsaint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stlsaint> sorry about that
<Clinteger> stlsaint, next time, ask "how do I add my user account to the sudoers file?"
<mlissner> musikgoat: OK, maybe I should rephrase. By work logically as one drive, I want big files to get split across the drives. That's possible, right?
<linux> !sudoers | stlsaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<stlsaint> thanks i will try right now
<koolkat> whats that networking called that's done over the internet?
<Ghoti> PSiL0: could you pastebin your script?
<musikgoat> mlissner: only via raid
<ToStItOs> !external modem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external modem
<Ghoti> PSiL0: that way we can see where to add the °C
<mlissner> musikgoat: and that means reinstalling?
<autotec> ubuntu tip 1:  no better theme than original and I learn that some pixmaps themes can have memory leaks, don't ask me how.
<mazda01_> stlsaint: vi sudoers
<linux> Clinteger: its mostly accidental (theres no stopping or slowing a paste once commenced)
<g-loc> yo check dis out
<musikgoat> mlissner: that would mean spanning the two volumes, which requires a fresh file system, so yes
<g-loc> i was takin a shit
<g-loc> and like
<mazda01_> stlsaint: vi /etc/sudoers
<Ghoti> !language | g-loc
<ubottu> g-loc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mazda01_> g-loc: langauge please
<mlissner> musikgoat: bleh. OK, well thanks for being the bearer of useful (but bad) news. Back to the drawing board.
<PSiL0> Ghoti: sure thing...
<g-loc> i shot poop thru the floor
<shamm> mlissner: you would lose saved files on those drives.
<stlsaint> how do i add my user account to the subdoers file?
<autotec> ubuntu tip 2:  if LTS is working and no problems, no need to upgrade and create problems.
<g-loc> like i cant believe it
<Ghoti> stlsaint: use visudoers, the sudoers file has examples to follow.
<musikgoat> stlsaint: you have to have root privileges, eg another account that has those privileges
<g-loc> also how do i linux
<koolkat> g-loc: you have to learn how to count first
<Ghoti> g-loc: 'linux' is a noun, not a verb.
<mazda01_> autotec: forget LTS, it's bleeding edge or no edge at all. ha ha ha
<stlsaint> so i have to create another account to add my main account?
<Qu4R0w> how to connect to wireless using command line in terminal?
<g-loc> i cant numbers
<ToStItOs> How is a external dial up modem set up with Gnome ppp
<stlsaint> what command will i use to add my main account after i create my other account
<Ghoti> stlsaint: your 'main' account should already have sudo privileges.
<linux> Qu4R0w: man iwconfig
<autotec> mazda01_: screw that, if i want bleeding edge i would use fedora :(
<musikgoat> stlsaint: you can try adding your account to the admin group
<stlsaint> musikgoat...how?
<Ghoti> autotec: not Gentoo? ;)
<Qu4R0w> linux: nice ^^
<donavan_> well I upgraded to the new ATI drivers it killed my X session and locked my computer but a hard reset fixed that ... now I am up and running with the new drivers and they are working beautifully no more flashing 3d grpahics
<autotec> mazda01_: you like fedora if you like upgrade every 6 months and start all over again.
<musikgoat> stlsaint: system -> admin -> users and groups
<maco> Qu4R0w: first stop network manager ("sudo service NetworkManager stop") then "sudo iwconfig <interface> essid 'linksys'" replacing linksys with your AP and <interface> with whatever "iwconfig" says is your wireless interface
<Ghoti> stlsaint: do you see admin when you  run 'groups' at a terminal?
<mazda01_> linux: when I ran that command it said it would install teh binary in /usr/bin/bin   so i am re-running teh command with just --prefix=/usr
<musikgoat> stlsaint: then unlock
<autotec> Ghoti: Gentoo!!  hey, i don't have 2 days to install this thing;)
<linux> mazda01: ok, if you have troubles, re-extract the tar and try it
<maco> Qu4R0w: if you need wep, iwconfig's manpage will explain. if you need wpa, i can explain that one
<mazda01_> autotec: no, i like ubuntu which releases a new version every 6 moths
<Ghoti> autotec: it installs a lot faster these days ;)
<Qu4R0w> maco: tq..really tq
<foobarbecue> Hi. I'm having trouble mounting a filesystem to /dev/loop0 using losetup. Trying to follow instructions at http://tinyurl.com/my25eh . However, I get "/dev/loop0 does not exist". Do I have to create it first?? If so, what do I make it, a blank text file?
<mazda01_> moths=months
<PSiL0> Ghoti: http://pastebin.com/d6d621851
<stlsaint> groups in termainal gives me... stlsaint vboxusers
<timitheos> ok
<ToStItOs> How do I set up my internet connection with the external modem and gnome ppp
<zmdwjx1981> all speaking in english ?
<foobarbecue> hai, so desu yo
<autotec> Ghoti:  last time i try gentoo, half me stuff don't work at all and i hate compile modules and kernel.
<musikgoat> stlsaint: after you unlock (and enter your password), you should select your account, and click properties
<mazda01_> zmdwjx1981: english is good
<linux> ToStIt0s: is it a parallel, serial, bluetooth, or usb external modem?
<gartral> linux: both. whent started from the terminal, give multiple
<ToStItOs> linux: serial
<stlsaint> users and groups says i dont have permission to access
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: it probably needs to be a dir. so it would sudo mkdir
<gartral> linux: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory. errors
<musikgoat> stlsaint: hmm, then you are in trouble
<autotec> Ghoti:  hey like a browser war, latest greatest chromium or whatever, but why bother when firefox simply works great.
<PSiL0> Ghoti: As you and everyone else can see, I would like to add a degree C at the end of the line (http://pastebin.com/d6d621851)
<ToStItOs> does my pc automatically detect it when I power the modem up
<linux> gartra: you mounted it?
<linux> TostIt0s: sorry, i only have experience with bluetooth modems
<Ghoti> PSiL0: try the command I added to the bottom:  http://pastebin.com/m565f7b51
<ToStItOs> ah ok
<stlsaint> lol...that sucks
<ToStItOs> np linux
<stlsaint> any advice?
<gartral> linux: yes, but it mysteriously unmounts itself before the write
<zmdwjx1981>  mazda01_:  my english is poor
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: that's what I tried at first, but then I got "/dev/loop0: Is a directory"
<autotec> Ubuntu tip 3:  if ain't broke, then don't break it :)
<Ghoti> autotec: because I like trying new and different things? :)
<linux> ToSIt0s: just guessing though it doesn't, if it does, its through HAL
<PSiL0> Ghoti: That's it!  THanks a million man!
<foobarbecue> mazda01_:  which makes me think it's not supposed to be...
<musikgoat> stlsaint: do you know the root password?  you can try to "su -"
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: that means that the directory is already there
<Ghoti> autotec: though you'd need to to a lot of convincing to get me to try an RPM-based distro again ;)
<musikgoat> stlsaint: but unless you changed it, that would be locked up
<stlsaint> su with what cmd
<Ghoti> PSiL0: no problem!  That'll be €8 please.
<musikgoat> stlsaint: just su and dash
<linux> gartral: one of those two programs usually works for me, i have never had both of them fail unless the HD was bad
<PSiL0> Ghoti: lol
<ToStItOs> I might just have to wait and play with it when I get it
<mazda01_> stlsaint: you're going to have to boot up a recover session and it'll boot you into root.
<autotec> Ghoti:  not me, i drive a 93 dakota (rescued it out of junk yard).
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251144/
<mazda01_> stlsaint: then it'll let you add your username to the sudoers file
<Ghoti> autotec: kudos for the ultimate recycling program :)
<gartral> linux: the hardrive reads, and has files on it, but i cant read the fires, or add more
<stlsaint> what cmd do i use to add myself to sudoers file?
<MrSiebel> Can anyone tell me a good site for projects in ubuntu like howtoforge.com?
<Ghoti> stlsaint: visudoers
<linux> gartral: i take its fat16 or fat32?
<autotec> Ghoti:  fedora not that bad, if you don't mind a lot of updates and dist upgrade, boy they move way too fast.
<gartral> linux: fat32
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: that's what I get if I create the directory. No loop created, whether I start with a directory or start with nothing.
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: why in the world are you trying to use a swap file over nfs?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: in your situation, you would need to follow mazda01_'s advice
<Quatroking> Hi
<Ghoti> autotec: Meh.  I've been caught in RPM hell too many times.  I hvae heard good things though, TBH
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: because I only have 16mb on my embedded device and that's not enough to run apt-get
<Ghoti> !hi | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: and cross-compiling is a pain
<linux> gartral: maybe its the first version of fat32 (not the modern one), i know i had one HD that none of the software in linux would repair, have you tried repairing it with fat repairing software for linux?
<Ghoti> gartral: perhaps the filesystem is mounted read-only?
<musikgoat> autotec: really? like more than every 6 months?
<musikgoat> autotec: i don't think so
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: ah, sorry. i see. so do you have the nfs shared out like the directions to the link you pasted. i have never done this so I am only trying to help from what I read
<Quatroking> I jsut installed 9.0.4 after abandoning Ubuntu for far too long, and I noticed that the front audio-out isn't working
<autotec> what was that distro i tired long ago, turbo linux 4 i think, look good then they went gnome and started looking like everybody else.  but v 4 was awesome.
<Quatroking> Just*
<stlsaint> alright guys i will try and if no go than ill be back shortly ....thanks musik and mazda
<linux> Ghoti: ask him to check the stab or the file that sets the mounts upon boot
<mazda01_> stlsaint: np
<gartral> linux: Ghoti no, i formatted it originally on a win xp pro sp2 machine, and about it being read only.. i doubt it
<Quatroking> Now, I have no idea how to fix this. Anyone?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: gl
<zmdwjx1981> who is china?
<Ghoti> gartral: could you pastebin the output of 'mount' please?
<foobarbecue> mazda01_: that's alright, thanks for your help. you indirectly led me to solve my tftp problem earlier, by the way
<LinuxGold> what is libcuda?
<gartral> Ghoti: ok, but im telling you, this drive isnt showing up
<gartral> ectl (rw)
<musikgoat> LinuxGold: i would assume its the libraries for the cuda GPU language
<LinuxGold> ok
<gartral> Ghoti: http://gar.pastebin.com/f7941d17
<Quatroking> Nobody?
<gartral> !anyone | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<musikgoat> Quatroking: repeat please?
<LinuxGold> ok, looks like nvidia didn't include cuda GPU language for 185.*
<Quatroking> my front audio ports don't work
<mazda01_> foobarbecue: oh, cool. so what are you going to do about the nfs share as swap?
<Quatroking> and I have no idea to get them to work.
<LinuxGold> -> Unable to access backed up file '/usr/lib/libcuda.so.173.14.16'
<LinuxGold> and error runs on...
<Ghoti> gartral: okay, how about this:  sudo fdisk -l
<Ghoti> gartral: does the drive show up in that output?
<autotec> Ghoti:  Progeny Linux was great distro, went bust though.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeny_Linux_Systems
<musikgoat> Quatroking: do you know that the front audio works in other OS's?  e.g. that the wires are connected to the mobo?
<LinuxGold> brb -- booting using standard SVGA drivers
<mazda01_> Quatroking: ubuntu now uses pulseaudio server, have you checked gnome alsa mixer to ensure that your volumes are all turned up>
<Quatroking> They work fine in Win7 and Vista.
<Quatroking> and all my volumes are turned on 100%
<blognewb> Ghoti: hi what was the command you gave me again sorry substring search of filename/package name
<Ghoti> blognewb: dpkg-query -l | grep ii | grep string
<blognewb> Ghoti: thank you so much
<Ghoti> blognewb: my pleasure!  That'll be ¥80 please. ;)
<autotec> ? i got Stani's Python Editor install, looks great.  Is this what real developers use?
<blognewb> Ghoti: i give cheap blowjobs
<timitheos> k
<Ghoti> blognewb: Sorry, that position has been filled.  Also, let's keep this channel G-rated, shall we? :)
<cosmic_karma> hi how do i stop like the automatic updates?
<blognewb> Gee thanks
<Ghoti> cosmic_karma: it shouldn't be doing any automatic updates without your blessing.
<musikgoat> lol, Ghoti, that made the room go silent
<musikgoat> unless i'm just lagging
<Ghoti> musikgoat: I'm a discourcidal maniac :)
<musikgoat> oh, and i was
<cosmic_karma> the update manager keeps nagging me popping up rrandomly
<zmdwjx1981> :'(
<cosmic_karma> any way to disable from gui or terminal code to copy?
<ToStItOs> jtaji are you still here got a question
<gartral> Ghoti: no, it does not, untill i reinsert it
<lily> im using ubuntu904 and after installing an update this morning i now have no browser avaliable. cd someone help pls
<musikgoat> cosmic_karma: you can stop it in gconf-ediot
<Ghoti> cosmic_karma: system -> administration -> Software Sources -> Updates tab.  Uncheck 'em all.
<musikgoat> *gconf-editor
<musikgoat> Ghoti: that wouldn't be good
<smeltser> can someone explain to me how to download a .tar.gz file?
<cosmic_karma> thanks
<autotec> Ghoti: that bad idea, no security updates?
<linux> Updated 21:51, Lexmark X63 Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236711 any other suggestions?
<cosmic_karma> that was the one i was gonna do
<Ghoti> musikgoat: cosmic_karma wants to not get any more update notifications. On its head be it.
<musikgoat> Ghoti: cosmic_karma is referring to the auto pop up
<cosmic_karma> auto pop up is annoying
<ctmjr> smeltser: download it like any other file
<autotec> cosmic_karma: wish it out into the corn field...
<musikgoat> cosmic_karma: Apps->Update Notifier. On the right, unchecked the auto_launch box.
<cosmic_karma> lmao
<gartral> Ghoti: ok, now that i reinserted it, it *does* come up an *i* flagged as rw
<Ghoti> cosmic_karma:  musikgoat: autotec: As always in Linuxland, there's more than one way to skin a cat :)
<Ghoti> gartral: now that it's rw, can you write to the drive?
<cosmic_karma>  yea im a noob but i love ubuntu
<gartral> Ghoti: no.. it "dissappears" again
<cosmic_karma> anhd i love how everyone helps
<cosmic_karma> tahnks
<cosmic_karma> thanks
<Ghoti> gartral: Drat.
<musikgoat> Ghoti: i agree, although the analogy would be, my directions skin a cat, your directions boil the cat, which gets the fur off as well
<gartral> Ghoti: it was always rw... but it does this same thing on linux mac and windows
<musikgoat> Ghoti: :P
<linux> smeltser: take the URL from Firefox and right click, save as (or copy the URL and in terminal wget <url.tar.gz>); to extract tar -xvf *.tar.gz
<autotec> since there no linux virus, if didn't have to work tomorrow i would stay up all night and create one.  wife say it's bed time, later dudes...
<Ghoti> musikgoat: in the end, the cat is still dead ;)
<Ashfire908> Hi, when I run Nexuiz and start a match, at the end of loading, my system "breaks". I can't do anything. If i try to switch ttys nothing on screen happens, ctrl-atl-delete does nothing useful, and the only way I can fix it is by restarting with the power button (hodling it) or SysRq keys.
<cosmic_karma> good night
<neoTheCat> i know this question might be really generic, but for some reason, out of the blue, urbanterror has become unplayable, in terms of being really slow.  has  anyone seen this kind of thing happen?
<autotec> i chk slashdot tomorrow to see if any of these idiots create a linux virus.
<linux> Ashfire908: try Alt+Ctrl+Backspace?
<Ashfire908> linux, that's disabled in 9.04
<Ghoti> neoTheCat: hard to say..  Try running htop (or just top) in the background, and see if it's CPU-related perhaps?
<gartral> Ashfire908: sounds like theres a problem with your Nexuiz, are you running the 2.5.1 or ubuntu repos client?
<philf> Hi, having an issue with flashplayer, since about 4 days ago, a website I was using doesn't work anymore, when I start the application, it's a photo editing online tool, I get a big blue box...the main page works, but nothing else, I've got Gnash, and adobe installed, but can't figure it out...any thoughts?
<musikgoat> absolutely
<autotec> opps, there is a linux virus wicd sure enough updated itself and now don't work.
<linux> Ashfire908: darn, all the good things taken away in 9.04
<Ghoti> !dontzap | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mazda01_> neoTheCat: does top show any process taking a lot of cpu? what does free -m show? did ou upgrade lately? it could have changed graphics drivers on you. many possibiliteis
<autotec> ;)
<Ashfire908> gartral, no, nexuiz is a trigger. It's something with my graphics.
<gartral> Ashfire908: are you on an Nvidia card?
<dkulchenko>  How can I use iptables in such a way that any request to http://randomtext.com/ goes to 127.0.0.1:8089 (I would use /etc/hosts, but it does not support routing to a port).
<jedc> linux, ctrl + alt + backspace is really easy to enable again
<Ashfire908> gartral, no, intel...
<gartral> Ashfire908: AHHH.. intel imbedded graphics.. wonderful..
<linux> jedc: by default hitting ctrl+alt+backspace three times quickly should enable it, nothing harder
<gartral> Ghoti: /dev/sdb1 on /media/BETHDRIVE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush) that line disturbs me for some reason
<thiebaude> Ashfire908: i have had my trials with intel
<LiNeTuX> <dkulchenko>: you can use /etc/hosts, but point to 127.0.0.2, then forward port 80 to 127.0.01:8089
<bassliner> ez, so how do i avoid that ubuntu installs some testing version of firefox (shiretoko, minefield) just because i aptitude upgrade?
<musikgoat> linux: add that to the ubuntu brainstorm
<Ghoti> gartral: that looks normal to me
<linux> musikgoat: adding
<Ghoti> (I, for one, can't understand why they disabled C-A-BkSp to bekin with)
<ghostdog> do any of you have experience using samba to share files from a computer running ubuntu?
<blognewb> hey is it ok to reinstall the same version of PHP even if i have already one in the box? I'll do it to integrate FCGI/FPM.... hello?
<gartral> Ghoti: ok, anything else you can think of?
<Ghoti> gartral: sorry, not off the top of my head :(
<musikgoat> bassliner: umm, you uninstall the beta software?
<neoTheCat> mazda01_: it looks like urbanterror is taking 100% for some reason.  i am going try downgrading to nvidia driver 173, instead of 180
<Ghoti> ghostdog: I have a working SMB share; what can we help you with?
<musikgoat> bassliner: aptitude upgrade will upgrade what you have installed
<gartral> linux: what would you use to repair the partition table?
<Ghoti> gartral:  fsck?
<dkulchenko> LiNeTuX: thanks! that would work.
<Ashfire908> gartral, I also had this issue with Gentoo.
<temporarytao_> anyone know of a good electronics layouting program like ORCAD but for linux?
<ghostdog> Ghoti: i tried creating a share on my linux computer using the file browser. it shows up on my other computers, but i cannot actually log into it
<LiNeTuX> <dkulchenko>: /etc/init.d can be your friend there as well
<gartral> Ghoti: fsck hangs
<kapil> gartral: "parted" perhaps.
<ghostdog> Ghoti: i'm using the right username and password but it just doesn't work
<temporarytao_> i know there's a free version of eagle but it just sucks to use something that's been limited
<Ashfire908> gartral, one of the reasons I'm using ubuntu (switched back) is this issue, which appeared after an update in gentoo occured.
<jcapinc> hay can anyone tell me how to get android working on virtualbox on ubuntu?
<Guiri> I can't seem to browse the /var/www/ using the default apache2 install from my DynDNS name
<Guiri> Can someone help me?
<gartral> Ashfire908: the intel drivers in Linux.. (that's Gentoo, redhat, fedora, debian, ubuntu...) is confirmed borked, and intel has said basically little more than "Meh, more reason to use windows"
<dkulchenko> LiNeTuX: how would i go about forwarding from 127.0.0.2 to 127.0.0.1:8089 (I am totally new to iptables)
<cosmic_karma> how do i get /list to show chans by size, its been so long since i was a regular irc user?
<Ashfire908> gartral, any solution?
<neoTheCat> jcapinc:  what problems are you having?  it pretty much worked out of the box for me?
<cosmic_karma> never used xchat, used to use excursion back in the day
<LiNeTuX> <dkulchenko>: I'd just use a port forward w/init.d.  ... um, I'll start a sidebar w/you and explain
<Ashfire908> gartral, besides getting a new card or coding a better driver
<gartral> Ashfire908: downgrade to 8.10 or an LTS release
<Ghoti> ghostdog: Hand a sec, I'll have some things for you to try momentarily
<ghostdog> ok
<Ashfire908> gartral, uh... can I just downgrade the driver?
<Guiri> I'm not sure what else to do. ufw has port 80 open but I still can't see the index.html in the /var/www/
<MindLess> hi there
<myself> you'r ea god
<musikgoat> Guiri: can you see localhost from teh webserver?
<gartral> Ashfire908: not without recompileing the kernal, its hardcoded into the kernal structure
<cosmic_karma> nevermind xchat is pretty sweet
<Xerran> Anyone in the room using conky-colors? I can not get weather working
<jcapinc> neoTheCat, I downloaded a .vdi.bz2 and extracted it, started running it and I get GRUB loading stage 2... forever
<MindLess> guyz is anybody have knowledge about clam sound library
<Guiri> musikgoat: Webserver is a friend's machine in another state that I'm helping him setup. But I'm SSHed in under the dyndns name
<Guiri> So I know it resolves
<Ashfire908> gartral, suppose I did that... (i haven't but I can, after all I used gentoo)
<spO> i could do a gpg --export KEY -ao public.key   to create exportable keys or i could simply copy   secring.gpg and pubring.gpg  (from the gpg config directory)  if i want to backup keys or anything like that, right?
<musikgoat> Guiri: set up a local tunnel... ssh -L 80:localhost:80 account@yourfreind
<musikgoat> Guiri: then you go to localhost on your machine
<gartral> Ashfire908: well... you would have to find a patch and a copy of the previus driver's source... beyond  that, im lost
<neoTheCat> jcapinc:  which virtualbox version?  i'll check my settings....
<Guiri> musikgoat: Yes I can see localhost now in the browser.
<Guiri> Why can't I see it from the outside? Some setting I've forgotten?
<musikgoat> Guiri: and you can see index?
<musikgoat> Guiri: prolly lan router port forwarding
<Guiri> Yeah, I have the It Works! index.html
<Ashfire908> gartral, ok then. At least I have a direction to go in now.
<Guiri> It's in the DMZ. I can see each port with a portscan
<musikgoat> Guiri: or dsl modem/router or something
<Zzyzx> Q: how to get paravirtualization option in Virtual Machine Manager to be available?
<jcapinc> neoTheCat, standard ubuntu 8.10 repository version, 2.0.4_OSE
<gartral> Ashfire908: also having recompiled your kernal means the Ubuntu community cant help you as fully
<th0r> Guiri: some isp's block port 80 for private accounts.
<Guiri> musikgoat: Okay. I'll check i tout
<musikgoat> Guiri: dmz's sometimes suck on home routers... but i would blame it on that, or the webserver doesn't have its route setup
<musikgoat> Guiri: so its not sending traffic out
<musikgoat> Guiri: but i would think he would know he cant get to the internet
<neoTheCat> jcapinc: i am runnning 3.0.4.  maybe that has something to do with it...
<MrPiracy> can i set grub to launch vista directly without using it's builtin bcd?
<Hilikus> how can i reset $PATH without loging out?
<web_sohum> is there any way to use dpkg or apt locally?
<musikgoat> th0r: ir right too... but stateside, thats less and less
<Ashfire908> gartral, harder to get help or a system that is prone to essentally crashing?
<Veinor> FOr some reason, whenever I boot Linux, I can't get sound until I kill pulseaudio.
<jcapinc> neoTheCat, I would tend to agree with you, I believe many changes were made in the new version, including 3D support
<Guiri> musikgoat: Thanks much for the help. I'll check ou tthe router
<Veinor> And then start it up again.
<gartral> Ashfire908: i had to recompile the kernal back in 8.10 so my sound cards wouldnt conflict
<musikgoat> Hilikus: you can source your environment  source /etc/environment
<musikgoat> Hilikus: i don't know if it clears added ones though
<Hilikus> musikgoat: perfect!
<musikgoat> Guiri: yw
<stlsaint> hey musikgoat im back but with a story of success
<hanasaki> I am looking at backup options... how long will data stay intact on a hardrive that isn't used and sits? on a usb stick?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: you got sudo?
<stlsaint> i got sudo!!!
<musikgoat> good
<jcapinc> hanasaki, either is probably permenent, flash is more reliable
<stlsaint> thanks...now im here to offer my services to those in need...
<LiNeTuX> Heh.  "Probably Permanent"  "Jumbo Shrimp"
<hanasaki> I hear CD/DVD is only about 5yrs?
<musikgoat> lol
<gartral> hanasaki: NAND flash has a 10 year shelf stability... soo.. as long as you plug it in for an hour every 8 or so years, you shouldnt have too worry
<hanasaki> NAND?
<gartral> hanasaki: most flashdisks have NAND flash arrays
<hanasaki> just plug it in? or do you need to actively read everything for a  refresh
<gartral> hanasaki: just plugging it in will do
<stlsaint> i just made the final ubuntu jump...erased the triple boot of xp now all i got is UBUNTU!!
<hanasaki> gartral:  read this.... http://blog.ironkey.com/?p=595
<cosmic_karma> i just instaled jaunty and i had a problem with hibernate, since i rebooted my desktop untitiled folder is gone any suggestions where it could be now?
<musikgoat> hanasaki: what most flash is... wikipedia nand flash and nor flash
<stlsaint> on two partitions
<jcapinc> Would everyone here agree that that flash is the next standard in mass storage technology?
<LiNeTuX> jcapinc: no.  unproven.
<stlsaint> uh it shows promise but...still has work to do!!
<cosmic_karma> guess i didnt really reboot as much as kinda hold the power button in a fewtimes until it let me log in again
<musikgoat> jcapinc: not persay, but thats the direction currently
<hanasaki> jcapinc:  you mean solidstate HD?
<jcapinc> yes
<Guest82931> hello i want to know how to make my icons be in lines and not all over the place... thankyou
<temporarytao> anybody know of a good linux logic circuit prototyping program
<stlsaint> uh click and drag!?!?
<edbian> Guest82931: Right click "clean up by name"
<stlsaint> or that
<musikgoat> jcapinc: when intel got into the business, that saw a big boost in the likelyhood of it being a standard, but we will see
<Guest82931> where do i right click. thanks
<edbian> Guest82931: Anywhere on the desktop.  Just no on an icon.  You are using gnome right?
<Guest82931> oh i see thanyou\
<stlsaint> desktop
<jcapinc> thanks for all your thoughts
<edbian> Guest82931: No offense but isn't that obvious?
<lamebot> why do i have to reset my clock every time i turn off my computer?
<Guest82931> yes sorry. i got it
<cosmic_karma> hibernate worked in hardy but had an error message . it always worked well thoug. I had my powerstrip unplugged for a week and when i powered it on it was right where i left off
<edbian> Guest82931: NP! :)
<temporarytao> lamebot, dead bios battery?
<gartral> hanasaki: yea, i knew that.. that's why i dont use flashdrives if at all possible
<musikgoat> lamebot: you might need to replace your cmos battery
<edbian> lamebot: What do you mean?  Is the system telling you to set it?  Is it wrong when you restart?
<lamebot> doubt it, its a pretty new computer
<cosmic_karma> jaunty froze up after i hibernated from lastnight and unplugged the strip cuz of tstorms
<hanasaki> gartral:  because they degrade?  so what do you use and why?
<john_re> What's the suggested way to get java (to enable firefox to do java. FF plugins?) - 1) from the ubuntu package? which package - which package name? 2) fron sun?
<stlsaint> hibernate is quirky like that....try to stray away from it!!
<edbian> john_re: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras"
<edbian> john_re: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<lamebot> no its just wen i durn it on it is alaways off by the same number of hours but the minutes are right. I think maybe its the wrong timezone but i cant figure out how to change that
<temporarytao> lamebot, you probably need to check your locale
<musikgoat> lamebot: do you have your bios reset jumper set to on?
<musikgoat> lamebot: after you set the time, what happens if you sudo hwclock --systohc
<edbian> lamebot: I bet your hardware clock is wrong or something.
<Guest82931> john_re, i made it work with their package.. but also install the restricted extas like they say
<shamm> I have been trying to get nvidia 185.* driver to work, it blanked out my display then froze the system.  Is anyone running nvidia with 185.* ?
<gartral> hanasaki: i use USB powered hard drive enclosures, prefferably decent western digital or seagate.. true, heads can crash, but at least that ussually doesnt corrupt everything
<stlsaint> ttyl fellas
<edbian> stlsaint: Night!
<lamebot> <edbian> how would i change that?
<mickey> hi!all
<hanasaki> gartral:  have  a url for an enclosure you like that is cheap/good... ?    what do you think about samsung drives?
<john_re> edbian: Guest82931 thx
<edbian> lamebot: Is this a dual boot system?  (man hwclock)
<temporarytao> edbian, i'm betting on wrong timezone
<edbian> john_re: NP!
<Guest82931> any ideas on how i make my windows (or the top bar) transparent or a glass look
<temporarytao> he says the hours are off, not the minutes
<edbian> temporarytao: I think you're right
<Guest82931> john_re, yourwelcome
<bassliner> hm, i really don't get it, i have 2 machines with the exactly same sources.list file and on the one it always tries to upgrade to firefox 3.5 or 3.6 and on the other not...
<lamebot> musikgoat: it is correct when i sudo hwclock
<temporarytao> prolly the timezone
<bassliner> any help?
<lamebot> edbian: yes
<musikgoat> lamebot: yea, i was not thinking timezone
<edbian> lamebot: One of the OS's thinks your HW clock is UTC and the other thinks it's local time.  They are competing with each other ;)
<lamebot> musikgoat: i just got back from austria. How would i adjust timezone?
<temporarytao> lamebot, you can select multiple timezones
<lamebot> edbian: thanks, how would i fix this? adjust the time in bios menu?
<legend2440> timitheos: are you still here?
<edbian> lamebot: There is a file in ubuntu.  I have to find it.  Hang on.
<temporarytao> when you go australia, select the australian time zone as the main one. when you get back, select the other one
<gartral> hanasaki: samsung? if you have nothing else.. sure hold on, comp runnign slow as molasses
<hanasaki> gartral:  huh?
<lamebot> teporarytao: thanks, but i dont see a timezone option in time and date settings
<gartral> hanasaki: for link
<Guest82931> sorry for the noobness but how do i chnge my nick?
<musikgoat> lamebot: ok, from command line...
<hanasaki> gartral: ah.. thanks...
<temporarytao> lamebot, it's there. i can't really walk you through the gui right now but look around for it
<edbian> lamebot: While I check look at "etc/timezone" and make sure it's right.
<JohnCDI1> i know this is probably trivial but does anyone know if its possible to get alltray to respond to a command rather than having to click i'd like to just put a script at startup that will just start evolution and automatically have it set in the tray
<musikgoat> lamebot:  sudo tzconfig
<benjr> when i access shared network folders they appear on the desktop, how can i make them appear in home instead?
<gartral> hanasaki: theser are good http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20213 and these are good only after replaceing the drive http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14586
<hanasaki> gartral:  you mean you don't like hitachi?
<musikgoat> lamebot: or what is now dpkg-reconfigure tzdata i guess
<gartral> hanasaki: most hatatchi products are alright, those are just sllooow drives
<hanasaki> EAGET is only 42k rpm
<lamebot> musikgoat: thanks i tried that but it said i need to run as root, sorry im a complete noob
<musikgoat> lamebot: sudo
<musikgoat> lamebot:  add sudo before the command
<gartral> hanasaki: and you see around 40 mbps from that, while the hatachi only gets 18
<lamebot> musikgoat: thanks looks like thats working
<hanasaki> ah
<edbian> lamebot: Did you get it?
<Automan070192> hey wats up can anyone help me
<edbian> lamebot: In case you still have problems try editing this file: /etc/default/rcS
<musikgoat> !ask | Automan070192
<ubottu> Automan070192: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Automan070192: Probably! :)
<lamebot> thanks everyone looks like its working
<clop> how do i change the highlight color when i select text with the mouse?  it's light blue right now and its hard to read
<lamebot> seems to have worked ill try a reboot and see
<Automan070192> ok i need help because i have been trying to get a later version of ubuntu for some time but everytime i make or use a disc it freezes my computer
<edbian> lamebot: Awesome! :)
<cosmic_karma> jaunty froze up after i hibernated from lastnight and unplugged the strip cuz of tstorms any suggestions?
<edbian> cosmic_karma: For me installing the package "fs2ram" helped hibernation and suspend work much better.  Hibernation and Suspend are very hit or miss on linux still unfortunately :(
<cosmic_karma> i had my pc unplugged for over a week with hardy and it was right where i left off, it gave error msg from every hibernate , but never any real problems
<stlsaint> back for the third time!!!
<stlsaint> so who is trying karmic koala right now?
<cosmic_karma> thanks edbian
<edbian> How can I find every file on my system that has a "~" ?  I've tried "locate -r ~" but it returned many many files (a lot that don't have ~ in the name)
<musikgoat> !karmic | stlsaint
<ubottu> stlsaint: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linux> JohnCDI1: maybe try asking on this forum also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173759
<hanasaki> gartral:  know anything about these?  I thought they were good.. from what you say ... now I am not sure... SAMSUNG HD103UJ
<Automan070192> ok i need help because i have been trying to get a later version of ubuntu for some time but everytime i make or use a disc it freezes my computer any suggestions?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: just in case you have questions about it
<stlsaint> i thought i was in testing right now?
<Ghoti> edbian: try locate -r '~' perhaps?
<edbian> Automan070192: Why not just update from with in ubuntu?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: nope
<edbian> Ghoti: I'll try hang on
<benjr> when i access shared network folders they appear on the desktop, how can i make them appear in home instead?
<edbian> Ghoti: That did it!  Thanks :)
<Automan070192> ok how may i do that?
<nacho_> hii
<edbian> Automan070192: Open the update manager ;)
<stlsaint> wow...ive been given wrong info!!!
<nacho_> che alguien sabe como sacar el login despues de la hibernacion?
<edbian> Automan070192: System -> Admin -> Update Manager
<Ghoti> edbian: anytime :)
<stlsaint> i had a feeling but...
<gartral> hanasaki: those look pretty good, actually
<musikgoat> stlsaint: how so?
<hanasaki> what websites.. in the usa do you all use for buying HW?  gartral lol I hope so.. I bought 2 for RAID
<henriq> algum br
<nacho_> hi
<stlsaint> from reading forums and chatting with other ppl...i never actually seen it for myself and now i know y!
<Ghoti> hanasaki: I usually check newegg.com and pricewatch.com for hardware prices
<phylon> how do i find a text in a set of files(directory)
<gartral> hanasaki: i like kingstar computers
<musikgoat> hanasaki: there are a few, newegg, zipzoomfly, provantage
<Ghoti> phylon: grep pattern /path/to/directory/*
<hanasaki> ya I look at newegg a lot.. they have really good catalogs at least to find stuff
<musikgoat> hanasaki: tiger direct
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kyaa-mayori> hi
<lamebot> thanks everyone that fixed my clock problems
<edbian> lamebot: How thankful you are! :)
<nacho_> how can I avoid having to give my passwaord to the screen saver when resuming from hibernation?
<cosmic_karma> temporarytao, i like that name
<MrPocketz> So, I've got a 5.1 onboard soundcard, (nVidia)  and a 5.1 PCI sound card (Audigy2)
<Ghoti> nacho_: when you hibernate, having to log back in isn't really optional.
<stlsaint> lol...sorry musik that was me
<MrPocketz> Except, when i open volume control, the only thing i can get to play sound is the Playback: HDA NVidia - ALC883 analog (PulseAudio Mixer)
<hanasaki> gartral:  can I msg you in private?
<MrPocketz> which only offers a "Master" mixer.  I'd like to be able to control all channels. Is this possible?
<gartral> hanasaki: sure
<benjr> when i access shared network folders they appear on the desktop, how can i make them appear in home instead?
<Cuddles> MrPocketz, Are you using karmic?
<choppyhorse> how can I enter a command into a terminal and have it keep running even when I close the terminal window?
<stlsaint> but has anyone tried cairo-dock yet...i hear its a lil annoying if it goes bad!
<Ghoti> !screen | choppyhorse
<ubottu> choppyhorse: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<MrPocketz> Cuddles, Never heard of it. Don't believe so..
<meanburrito920_> choppyhorse: start it in a screen session
<stealth-> can someone explain why I cant connect to a router less than 4 feet away that has essid broadcast on and no security? Network manager is seriously pissing me off >:(
<stlsaint> choppyhorse:depends on what cmd you use
<Bookman> can you run transmission from the command line?  Without the pretty gui interface?
<stealth-> Bookman: you can use rtorrent, which is awesome, in my opinion
<Ghoti> Bookman: if you're looking for a command line torrent client, look into rtorrent
<stlsaint> cuddles: if you mean koala its not out fully yet is what im being told!!
<stlsaint> MrPocketz: i think he means koala...see above!!
<kran> hello
<Bookman> stealth, Ghoti:  I will try rtorrent, but I've already partially downloaded a torrent with transmission and I'd love to finish them off from the command line.
<kran> 能支持中文吗？
<meanburrito920_> kran: english please
<Veinor> Bookman: Most torrent clients support resuming, so you should just need to point it at the target directory
<stlsaint> Bookman: you mean download torrents from cmd line?
<Ghoti> !jp | kran
<ubottu> kran: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<stlsaint> transmission should keep running as long as you dont quit it no matter where you start it from
<Bookman> stlsaint: yes.
<Ghoti> Bookman: I don't know if it's possible to transplant a partial download like that
<Veinor> Except that looks more chinese to me, kran
<Bookman> Veinor: let me see....
<Ghoti> Veinor: it was a 50/50 shot, heh
 * Veinor shrugs
<Veinor> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stlsaint> Bookman: i think it would be best to let the current torrent continue thru gui and research about starting a new one from terminal
<Veinor> didn't know if we had a !zh, cool
<Bookman> stlsaint: I want to start transmission via ssh and I don't want to run a gui.  I may not be able to and that is just fine, while I finish off the last two.
<Ghoti> Bookman: the thing is, transmission is a GUI client, so I don't know if you can SSH in and start it on a GUI that session isn't a part of
<jalfan> join ##electronics
<jalfan> damnit
<kran> why all english？
<linux> Ghoti: Doesn't transmission have web control support?
<edbian> Bookman: There is a transmission-cli package
<Ghoti> linux: I do not know
<stlsaint> agreed with Ghoti to bookman but i always say never count ubuntu down and out cuz it has ceased to amaze me yet...but highly unlikely!
<choppyhorse> k screen worked ty.  2nd question: what does putting an "&" symbol after a command do?
<Veinor> yeah, transmission-cli
<Ghoti> kran: This is the English channel; what is your preferred language?
<imme-emosol> Why is it that insserv changes many rc's the first time , does `Ubuntu` have a different opinion about the rcS then their own init-script ?
<Veinor> choppyhorse: Runs it in the background so you can keep using the terminal
<phylon> thanks Ghoti
<Ghoti> choppyhorse: '&' puts the preceding command into the background
<Ghoti> choppyhorse: but if you log out, the backgrounded process will usually terminate
<stlsaint> TO All...whats the best(in your opinion) irc client in ubuntu?
<Veinor> yeah, unless you put nohup in front of the command
<choppyhorse> ty again
<Ghoti> stlsaint: I alternate between irssi and xchat
<Bookman> edbian: Yeah, I came across the transmission-cli in my research, but I never found out if it can "take over" downloading a current partial torrent
<Ghoti> choppyhorse: my plesure
<edbian> Bookman: Yeah I have no idea about that.  I don't it.
<malek> exit
<stlsaint> yea ive heard of the irssi...would you be able to elaborate on irssi a little more?
<edbian> Bookman: Perhaps you could seed yourself?
<linux> Bookman: I have used transmission-cli, it gives you the same control as the GUI over a web browser
<kran> oh gad,english ,i hate it
<Ghoti> kran: what do you prefer to speak?
<stlsaint> Ghoti: what makes xchat better over KVIrc...which is what i use!??
<Ghoti> stlsaint: I've not used KVirs, so I don't know :)
<Ghoti> !zh > kran
<ubottu> kran, please see my private message
<kran> my english is poor,i will leave now,this is not my zoom
<Veinor> stlsaint: irssi is a command-line irc client
<Veinor> what I do is I have irssi run somewhere on a server in a screen session, then I ssh into the server and connect to screen as needed
<stlsaint> Venior: so all cmds are done in a terminal of some sort?
<Veinor> Well
<Ghoti> Veinor: me as well :)
<Veinor> http://www.irssi.org/images/irssi_cmd_100.png
<Veinor> This is irssi running under cygwin.
<stlsaint> lol...maybe you could give me a lil tutorial on how to do all that?
<linux> anyone know how to fix my lexmark x63 to scan again in ubuntu 9.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7766497
<Veinor> I actually wrote one on my blog, so sure
<Ghoti> Veinor: I'd like to see any irssi tips you may have; I'm a recent BitchX convert :)
<Veinor> you use awl?
<xim_> is there a program that can play a wav or mp3 from a command prompt (in a script) without openening a gui player?
<Ghoti> xim_: mpg123 should work
<imme-emosol> So no-one who knows why `Ubuntu` has a different opinion about the rcS then the init-script themselves ?
<xim_> Ghoti, thx ill try that
<weaver> damn,... it;s been a long time since I've used IRC
<stlsaint> Veinor: seen it...nice...looks like you gotta know these cmds back and forwards!!
<stlsaint> well welcome back weaver
<Veinor> eh, most of them are standard irc commands
<Veinor> http://www.amateurtopologist.com/2009/07/22/irssi-ssh-and-screen-three-great-tastes-that-go-great-together/ if anyone's interested; I know my writing isn't exactly the best, haha
<Ghoti> Veinor: thanks for the link :)
<stlsaint> yea im still in the process of learning irc cmds
<Veinor> no problem :)
<Ghoti> Veinor: nice favicon too :)
<Veinor> I highly recommend awl
<skazi21101> after updating to 9.04 ubuntu don`t see my cd-rom. help me somebody
<weaver> I probably can't remember a single IRC command at this point. lol.
<Veinor> I should probably upload a screenshot for that article.
<imme-emosol> weaver: You probably do ...
<Ghoti> Veinor: 'awl'?  no relation to 'awk' I presume :)
<Loafers> Why can't I format my 100GB HD as NTFS on Ubuntu using GParted?
<Dark_Wolf> How do I stop the update manager from opening every few minutes?
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the program to make archives?
<legend2440> xim_: in terminal try mplayer <name>.mp3  if you have mplayer installed that is
<R0b0t1> (the GUI_
<weaver> Has everyone seen the new shots of UNR Koala?  Looks pretty great.
<Veinor> R0b0t1: file-roller
<skazi21101> after updating to 9.04 ubuntu don`t see my cd-rom. help me somebody
<R0b0t1> Thanks, the name had changed :)
<linux> Dark_Wolf: This bug has not been fixed yet as far as I know
<nanotube> Dark_Wolf: install the updates :)
<Dark_Wolf> mmkay
<Dark_Wolf> I didn't know it was a bug
<linux> nanotube: did they fix this bug yet?
<Dark_Wolf> but as slow as my system runs ubuntu, it gets annoying
<Veinor> Dark_Wolf: you should try xubuntu, it's faster
<nanotube> linux: didn't know there was a bug. i still run intrepid, where instead of the annoying update manager popup, i get a nice little notification in the status bar!
<Dark_Wolf> but..
<Dark_Wolf> it's xfce
<weaver> Dark_Wolf: Or Crunchbang linux. Way faster.
<stealth-> Dark_Wolf: or xubuntu, then install fluxbox.
<Veinor> or a terminal!
<Geoffrey2> I'm looking for a list of wireless devices that work with linux, and the linux drivers they work with......
<Dark_Wolf> xfce only has a little bar at the bottom and a limited file browser
<Dark_Wolf> or it used to
<nanotube> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skazi21101> after updating to 9.04 ubuntu don`t see my cd-rom. help me somebody
<stealth-> Dark_Wolf: ummm, are you thinking of fluxbox?
<Dark_Wolf> stealth-, no
<linux> skazi21101: did you try in terminal a cd /media && ls ?
<nanotube> !wifi | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dark_Wolf> stealth-, maybe it's changed since slackware 9...
<Ghoti> skazi21101: can you pastebin the output of sudo dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<weaver> Dark_Wolf: Do you like any *box?
<stealth-> Dark_Wolf: oh, sorry, xubuntu looks different than normal xfce installs apparently....
<stealth-> Dark_Wolf: my bad :)
<Drew3> Wow, 1,27x people in the room, someone should know this right off the top of their head, What is the command, to see which version of the video driver is installed?
<stealth-> Drew3: most of the people here are AFK
<stealth-> :P
<nanotube> Drew3: probably can look in /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<skazi21101> Ghoti: there is nothing to post
<nanotube> Drew3: besides that, the command is probably driver specific - something like fglrxinfo for ati, something else for nvidia?
<skazi21101> Ghoti: its empty
<Ghoti> skazi21101: interesting.  That means the kernel didn't see any CD-ROM drives to support.
<Bookman> stealth-: Is there a good tutorial for rtorrent?
<skazi21101> Ghoti: yes. thats i talking about
<skazi21101> Ghoti: i don`t know what to do in this case
<Ghoti> skazi21101: that sounds hardware-y.
<Drew3> nanotube: fglrxinfo ,, that helps ty.
<burkmat> Bookman: The manpage is pretty useful.
<nanotube> Drew3: cool :)
<kindofabuzz> it it a known problem for shared folders to just become unshared by themselves?
<bassliner> o.O
<skazi21101> Ghoti: there is an entry is fstab about my cd-rom. really its dvd-rw built in my noutbook
<stealth-> Bookman: well I never needed a tutorial, but if you wanted to learn the advanced functions running 'man rtorrent' or searching google should help
<benjr>                                                                                                                                                                                             
<skazi21101> Ghoti: have any ideas?
<rymo> i tried to start a Guest session but it froze after the nvidia logo at a white screen - i ran startx -- :1 from an alternate tty... but how do i get back to my original login where all my programs are still running? :-/
<Ghoti> skazi21101: thinking
<nanotube> rymo: try hitting "ctl-alt-f7"
<linux> Drew3: there is always vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drew3> I didn't think xorg.config gave the version number? linux
<Drew3> "locate ati | grep fglrx" got me this --->  /usr/share/fglrx/atigetsysteminfo.sh  which maybe a help?
<Sahdos> does anyone use OpenOffice.org?
<nanotube> Drew3: why not just use fglrxinfo - doesn't that show version and all that?
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: just about everyone does on ubuntu :)
<legend2440> Drew3: open  system>admin>hardware drivers  does it say which version is being used?
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: I'm trying to export a pdf, but I want the background to be black and the text to be green
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: have you ever tried this?
<Drew3> nanotube: , no version number, of ati's driver version
<linux> MeditatingFrog: try changing the background and text in openoffice prior to exporting as pdf; have you tried that yet?
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: no, never tried... what happens if you just edit the document properties to make bg black and text green, before exporting?
<chris_lenz123> I need help, all the file conversion programs i find do not work well, do any of you know a good file conversion program that can make a avi movie i have into an mp4 that will be supported for my ipod on itunes?
<MeditatingFrog> linux: yes
<chris_lenz123> for linux^
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: there is white included in the document.  I want the document to be more readable on a computer
<linux> chris_lenz123: let me research that now and see if any ring a bell
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube, linux:  I will try one more time
<skazi21101> Ghoti: maybe its in fstab??
<nanotube> Drew3: then just look in the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and see if you see something useful....
<chris_lenz123> linux: thanks
<benjr> when i open a network share it makes an icon on my desktop, how do i make the icon appear in home instead
<skazi21101> Ghoti: becouse its no cd-rom. but interface is okey
<Geoffrey2> oh wonderful, I go and pick a wireless device that's not even in any of the lists......
<foundry87> Why is it that I can't add a shadow border effect with gnome-screenshot when I'm trying to take a region screenshot?
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: no, still no luck.  the background still isn't black
<bnijk> foundry87: you can, use gimp
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: I'm thinking it is beyond the capability of openoffice.org
<edbian> benjr: You can manually mount the network share.  What kind of share is it?
<foundry87> bnijk, I realize that I can't but why is that? I don't want to have to open gimp to do something that should be able to be done automatically.
<bnijk> why would it do that automatically?
<edbian> benjr: You could also create a soft (or hard if you want) link in /home to that file
<ryan__> nanotube: ctrl-alt-f7 still gives me a white screen, although this time the startup sound played first.  after that going back to ctrl-alt-f2 (where i was typing to you before) is only a console again; i'm now typing to you from display :2 on ctrl-alt-f3
<linux> chris_lenz123: take a look at FFMPEG: http://www.instructables.com/id/Convert-video-in-Linux/
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: ehrm, i just tried it, it worked for me.
<bnijk> the great motto of software development, foundry87, "keep it simple stupid," don't add superfluous features to a program that are best served elsewhere
<foundry87> bnijk: Because I want to add a shadow border to my screenshot automatically, I don't see what's wrong with that
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: i went to "format -> page", set background to black there
<bnijk> most users of gnome-screenshot will not want a shadow border
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: then exported to pdf, and the pdf shows with black bg.
<ryan__> with all those programs still running, can't i reconnect to that background'd x display somehow?  i'm guessing this is surely a simple linux thing i haven't learned yet coming from windows?
<foundry87> bnijk: then why include the feature in the first place?
<legend2440> Drew3: this works for finding out my nvidia driver version. not sure about ati   glxinfo | grep -i version
<bnijk> ?
<chris_lenz123> linux: k
<foundry87> bnijk: the feature is already there, it's just that it doesn't work with region screenshots. Check for yourself.
<bnijk> oic
<linux> chris_lenz123: I tried mencode a long time ago, but you have to know the exact parameter to put after mencode
 * ryan__ is rymo (d'oh)
<bnijk> well
<bnijk> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-utils/trunk/gnome-screenshot/screenshot-shadow.c?view=log
<bnijk> there's the code
<jariep1_> hello
<bnijk> fix it yourself ;)
<FloodBot2> bnijk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: I'll try printing to file.  nanotube, there is an "export directly as pdf" isn't it possible to print to a file also as an alternative method to getting the file to pdf
<chris_lenz123> linux: your losing me?
<jariep1_> I am looking for a wiki software that includes backlinks
<jariep1_> anybody know of any?
<oldude67> what program will open up .tif files?
<linux> chris_lenz123: those are two seperate programs, try ffmpeg first then mencoder if ffmpeg doesn't work (mencoder requires mencoder -tllksdj lots of parameters after)
<foundry87> bnijk: I'm not a very good programmer
<bnijk> oldude67: any graphics program worth its salt
<edbian> oldude67: .tif are just image files.
<bnijk> foundry87: any time is a good time to start, eh?
<prince_jammys> oldude67: any image viewer should.
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: yes, there is. just check the box "print to file" in the print dialog. that will create a postscript (.ps) file, which you can then convert to pdf from commandline, using the "ps2pdf" program.
<oldude67> bnijk, edbian , prince_jammys ty
<rymo_> if I kill Xorg are all the programs still running?
<foundry87> bnijk: I know basic parts of some languages but I don't know what language this is in or where I'd edit the file.
<linux> any help on a lexmark x63 scanner would be welcome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7766497
<MeditatingFrog> nanotube: thank you nanotube
<chris_lenz123> linux: ill try, but i am a noob to linux, just got it
<rymo_> like killing explorer in windows?
<Veinor> rymo_: if you kill Xorg that will kill some programs but not others
<nanotube> MeditatingFrog: hope that helps :)
<Veinor> it'll kill stuff that you started when you logged in
<Dezine> My computer has been randomly crashing. I'm sure there is a logfile, how can I monitor the computer and then read a logfile after I boot back up?
<Veinor> as well as anything that has to do with graphics in any way
<nanotube> Veinor: it will kill all the gui programs that you had running in that session....
<root> hi
<linux> chris_lenz123: try searching Applications -> Add/Remove and http://www.sourceforge.net for lists of programs
<Veinor> right
<Veinor> but it won't kill every process :P
<rymo_> so is it possible to bring gui programs over to another X display?
<Guest74061> can anybody help about Emerald theme
<Bookman> stealth-: rtorrent works just fine.  thanks.
<chris_lenz123> linux: trying the terminal method
<rymo_> normally when a person clicks their user name at the top right and clicks on Guest Session, they're able to come back to all their programs, right?
<rymo_> so how do i come back to my programs when the Guest Session just hangs?
<WilliamC> Is it possible to flash your bios from Linux?
<linux> rymo_: did you switch user or logout?
<_julio_> hi there everyone
<rymo_> linux: I clicked "Guest session" which I presume to be equal to switching users?
<linux> rymo_: an alternative: ctrl+alt+f2 then startx -- :5, then ctrl+alt+f5
<squarebracket> is there a startup log?
<rymo_> linux: i was able to use startx to start another display, that's what i'm in now; but i want to reconnect to my original session that still has all my programs running
<blognewb> how come i have 2 php.ini's? /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<squarebracket> like the stuff that's displayed instead of usplash, is it recorded somewhere?
<linux> rymo_: i don't know about that one, but i am interested if anyone in here knows that answer
<bishop> joining
<rymo_> is there no way to gently abort whatever has hung in this guest session to get it back to the login screen on that display where i assume i would be able to jump back in?
<bishop> hey
<prince_jammys> blognewb: second one is probably for php's command line interface, first one for cgi.
<lstarnes> blognewb: one is for CGI (as in webserver usage), the other is for CLI (as in use as a command line interpreter)
<thiebaude> is ubuntu written in php?
<rymo_> linux: why the particular combo of +f2 :5 +f5?
<rymo_> i did +f2 :1 and later +f3 :2, is that bad?
<linux> rymo_: they give you new ttyl's (screens), i assumed that your screen there was empty
<Veinor> thiebaude: uh, no
<WilliamC> thiebaude, are you kidding?
<_julio_> i have an issue, last night i installed wicd to give it a try as i've hear some kind words bout it only to stop when i realised that i couldn't use my 3g usb modem from there. since then i've removed wicd and tried to get back network manager (that somehow disapeared...) any words of hope? :P
<linux> rymo_: you can use as many of those screens as you want without hazard
<rymo_> if i had used startx -- :5 does that place it on the ctrl+alt+f5 screen?
<rymo_> what i typed brought up x in-place
<Dezine> Does Ubuntu has a crash log?
<benjr> when i open a network share it makes an icon on my desktop but its not there when i restart, how do i make it permanant?
<linux> rymo_: the "startx -- :5" or say 10 usually brings it on another screen; i toggle the ctrl+alt+FX to see which one usually
<rymo_> linux: so there's not a 1-to-1 relationship between x screen number and tty number?
<rymo_> i guess i know the default screen is :0 and it comes up on f7
<linux> rymo_: there should be, but i don't believe so, you can try reading it maybe in the manual of screen (i don't think its in xinit or startx)
<linux> rymo_: let me experiment, brb
<zefyx> okay..
<_julio_> anyone?
<zefyx> i just installed quite a few packages i need to remove
<zefyx> how would i go about finding out which ones i installed last, so that i may remove them.
<linux> rymo_: "startx -- :11" brings it to F9 on my machine
<zefyx> i tried apt-get remove build-essential libtool automake1.9 openssl libcurl3 libcurl3-devlibsigc++-2.0-0c2a libsigc++-2.0-dev libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<rymo_> linux: thx. here's another thing: after running startx -- :1 on the f2 screen, then ctrl+alt+f7 to check on the hung guest thing, coming back to f2 showed only the console output leading up to x... could I have gotten back into that one somehow without just ctrl+c dumping it?
<zefyx> but its saying libcurl3-de*** isn't found, and its trying to remove half of my os as dependencies
<Veinor> zefyx: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log | grep deselected
<linux> rymo_: Let me test that theory now
<_julio_> zefyx:in gnome you can use the history function of the package manager...
<linux> rymo_: yes, it will kill X with signal 2 and leave a log above login (ctrl+c that is)
<Veinor> or try ls -lrt /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<linux> _julio: also check synaptic to ensure the packages "network-manager" and "network-manager-gnome" are installed, also try a reinstall of those
<chris__> I need help, all the file conversion programs i find do not work well, do any of you know a good file conversion program that can make a avi movie i have into an mp4 that will be supported for my ipod on itunes? For linux please
<Viking667> I've got a question. Is there a "gtktalog" to be found anywhere in Ubuntu-space? I've seen katalog (the KDE version) but not the plain gtk version.
<linux> chris__: I'll keep looking if no one else answers you before then
<overshard> I'm trying to delete a rule i made in ufw and it is not working
<rymo_> linux: i had working x on f2 (still logged on as "rymo" from that one) - i checked f7 and when i came back to f2 i was looking at a still-running x but in console (that is, no windows but just the last output lines before, and not back at prompt)
<overshard> sudo ufw delete <whatever rule> and it just pulls up the list of commands like delete doesn't exist
<bishop> ? for ops   is there any way to verify my ip address  even by private message. ip should be roadrunner nys ?
<rymo_> i'm not sure how to describe it better :(
<gvsa123> i got the following error while importing images from my camera (canon xsi) http://paste.ubuntu.com/251167/
<syntax> Can you create commands in ubuntu linux?
<rww> bishop: do /whois bishop
<ziroday> bishop: you can do /whois <persons nick>
<linux> chris__: what about this one: http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=225701 ?
<Veinor> syntax: you mean like an alias?
<nanotube> bishop: your whois shows n=bishop@cpe-74-76-0-153.nycap.res.rr.com
<Veinor> or shell scripting?
<syntax> like you know we do sudo "get-apt" install program
<linux> rymo_: that would probably mean you didn't kill it, try a ctrl+shift+FX to go above F12 if your computer supports that
<syntax> could we make our own command like that
<bishop> possible hijack. can not stay long...thanks
<rymo_> ah! suddenly it clicks, thank you
<Veinor> syntax: Yeah, you can make your own programs
<chris__> linux: if it can convert my video it will work, how do i download it
<linux> chris__: for 32-bit processors http://sourceforge.net/projects/mvpod/files/mvpod/0.1%20alpha2/mvPod-0.0.1.67.tar.gz/download then download, tar -xvf *.gz && cd mvPod* && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<bishop> time for another pc. do not have the money
<stlsaint> has itunes became more compatible with jaunty yet?
<bishop> thanks guys
<fsufitch> hey, i'm trying to upgrade my server from 8.04 to 8.10, but "sudo do-release-upgrade" tells me there's no new release... how do i get it to realize it's a year out of date?
<bishop> later
<chris__> linux: i have first link, few files pop up, whats you mean by second part
<rww> fsufitch: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set "Prompt=normal", per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<fsufitch> rww, thanks i'll try that
<vrakesh> any1 here
<linux> chris__: those are the operations to extract and install
<nanotube> !hi | vrakesh
<ubottu> vrakesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<legend2440> fsufitch:  does   gksudo update-manager -d  work?
<chris__> linux: so...? im confused with computers.  what do i do next?
<fsufitch> legend2440: rww's solution worked
<rww> legend2440: -d is to upgrade to development releases, not to do 8.04>8.10
<linux> chris__: ok you downloaded the file, then you go to applications, accessories, terminal
<legend2440> rww: oh ok
<fsufitch> legend2440: and this is a terminal-only server access, i can't have gksudo ;)
<rymo_> is there a keyboard shortcut to force the user switch window to appear?
<linux> rymo_: not that I know of, but fg and bg work for individual processes, it might work for xinit?
<vrakesh> howw to install ubuntu in windows
<chris__> linux: terminal is up
<rww> vrakesh: do you have an Ubuntu CD already?
<vrakesh> yeah
<rymo_> linux: you mean try bg the hung xinit?
<vrakesh> i tried wubi also
<rymo_> (is that what's hung?)
<nanotube> vrakesh: so you want to install it /inside/ windows? as in, so you can run both at the same time?
<vrakesh> but i cant run it inside windos
<vrakesh> nanotube:s
<linux> rymo_: its a far out suggestion, but the only i can think of (xinit is usually running, but startx is just the script for xinit)
<stlsaint> any success with itunes in ubuntu
<nanotube> vrakesh: try this, then: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<nanotube> vrakesh: you are looking for virtualbox.
<vrakesh> in virtualbox i didnt get fullscreen
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Why do I get an error on: find . -iname *pdf -print
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rww> vrakesh: if you install the Guest Additions for virtualbox, you should be able to get full screen. The people in #vbox can help with that.
<chris__> linux: ? terminal?
<nanotube> dsnyders: depends on what kind of error you get :)
<linux> chris__: terminal
<zefyx> anyway to make apitude uninstall say, all packages i installed within the last 2-3 hours
<q0_0p> how do i retrieve my tomboy notes from applet?  i have a tar backup of my system elsewhere and i dont want to reboot it up again?
<vrakesh> rww:thnx
<dsnyders> nanotube, The error is-  find: paths must precede expression
<nanotube> q0_0p: it's somewhere in ~/.tomboy , probably ?
<chris__> linux: you told me to bring up terminal, what do i do with it?
<edbian> zefyx: You'd have to look at the log and figure out witch packages actually have been installed in the last 2-3 hours manually (or just remember) and then give the command to remove them.
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: quote the glob you give to find, because there's pdf files in your current dir.
<q0_0p> i will look thx
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: '*.pdf' <-quoted
<rww> zefyx: that log is at /var/log/apt/term.log (you'll need to do sudo nano or gksudo gedit to view it).
<zefyx> thanks
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: else the shell expands *.pdf before running find.
<vrakesh> where do i get tadditionshe guest
<q0_0p> nanotube, thx i will try
<nanotube> q0_0p: yea, they're there, i just checked :)
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I was just about to ask if that was what was happening.
<vrakesh> where do i get the guest additions for virtual box
<linux> chris__: find where the file downloaded using cd and ls, then when you see it, "tar -xvf *.tar.gz", then cd into the folder, "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: globs are normally not quoted, but in the case of find command, they are, because they have to be processed by find.
<nanotube> vrakesh: once virtualbox is open and booted to windows, should find it in the menu. something like (tools -> install guest additions)
<Andorin> It has been nearly a month since I started asking for help on this problem. I would very much appreciate some assistance. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<vrakesh> thnx
<cbcbilling> hello all
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, Thanks.  quoting it fixed the "problem"
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: welcome
<rymo_> so what good is ctrl+alt+backspace if it kills the gui programs and not just x ?
<cbcbilling> is there any updates for firefox 3.5 for hardy
<cbcbilling> firefox 3..13 sucks
<rww> !ff35 | cbcbilling
<ubottu> cbcbilling: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nanotube> cbcbilling: look here: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<cbcbilling> alot of error that i encountered when browsing
<stlsaint> vrakesh: when you start your vm look up top and you will see a devices tap...click there and at the bottom of the dropdown!!!
<rymo_> on windows i can kill explorer.exe and all other programs keep running while windows re-sorts itself -- is there no linux equivalent?
<sond> howdy
<nanotube> rymo_: sure, you can kill nautilus, you can kill gnome-panel, and all that
<edbian> Andorin: Are you running compiz?
<linux> chris__: i have to head out, to run the program from terminal, cd into the directory untared and ./program-name ("ls" should help you find program-name)
<rymo_> nanotube: tell me more!
<chris__> linux: are you trying to tell me to type cd , and whats in both brackets?
<stlsaint> and yes installing the vm addons will enable full screen along with mouse integration!!
<burkmat> !hi | cbcbilling
<ubottu> cbcbilling: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nanotube> rymo_: just run "killall gnome-panel" or "killall nautilus" from a terminal....
<stlsaint> rymo: ever hear of the killall cmd
<Andorin> edbian: I have a vague idea of what compiz is, but I don't know how to check whether I'm running it, using it, have accidentally configured it, etc. =/
<rymo_> and i won't lose gui programs?
<linux> chris__: "cd" lets you move around linux, "ls" shows you where you are
<nanotube> rymo_: nope
<edbian> Andorin: Do your windows wobble?  Does "compiz" show up in the output of "ps -e" ??
<cbcbilling> whoah still no updates yet
<cbcbilling> damn
<nanotube> rymo_: as long as you don't kill X itself, all your programl will still run.
<stlsaint> uh...nanotube hope you have experience in that area!!
<nanotube> cbcbilling: try also http://ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net
<sond> i have a cloned disk that will only boot read only - what should i do to it ?
<rymo_> how can i tell which process to kill to get rid of this white screen staring at me on tty7 ?
<chris__> linux: well i dont understand, im new. This is like trying to do grade 12 math when your in grade 1?
<Andorin> edbian: "Do your windows wobble?" may be the best question I have heard all week.
<edbian> Andorin: lol
<linux> chris__: Im not upset, just strapped for time
<nanotube> stlsaint: indeed - i've killed gnome-panel and nautilus with no ill effects to other programs :)
<stlsaint> WOBBLY WINDOWS...gotta lovem
<Thibit> Does anyone have experience with the Trackpoint, 9.04, and easystroke?
<Andorin> edbian: It's a rather long list, but I don't believe I see it.
<edbian> Andorin: PM me :)
<linux> chris__: I have to head out, but try to read the manual inside of the tar (most programs come with it)...best of luck, other people in here might know if you vary the times you enter irc
<Thibit> I'm having an issue with getting the gestures to be recognized
<rymo_> ps -AL shows only Xorg with tty7 next to it
<stlsaint> nanotube: why may i ask would you require to kill nautilus? or panel?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: so this ubnutuzilla works ith no hassle
<nanotube> cbcbilling: indeed it does. and if something is not to your liking, it has auto-uninstall too.
<stlsaint> chris: how may the ubuntu community assist you?
<rymo_> stlsaint: killing nautilus does seem to me to be equiv to killing explorer.exe on windows (rare need)
<nanotube> stlsaint: when panel hangs, or nautilus hangs.
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ww
<chris__> I need help, all the file conversion programs i find do not work well, do any of you know a good file conversion program that can make a avi movie i have into an mp4 that will be supported for my ipod on itunes?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: wow
<stlsaint> nanotube: true true...but using the kill cmd how would you get them back?
<nanotube> cbcbilling: give it a try. are you on 32bit or 64bit ubunut?
<nanotube> stlsaint: by default, killall sends a "restart" signal, rather than a kill signal, so they restart automatically.
<stlsaint> nice
<slimjimflim> hi i just did a dual boot install w/ vista...installed vista first then jaunty...but now linux only has about 3 gb even though i originally gave it about 150gb...anybody familiar with this issue?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: my queston is do this browser has no issues with java and flash?
<nanotube> stlsaint: if they are really hung and you have to really kill, just run "gnome-panel &" and "nautilus &" from a treminal, to restart.
<stlsaint> hey chris...need some specs...are you in ubuntu using a vm or are you in windows?!!
<cbcbilling> nanotube: is it also for hardy
<nanotube> cbcbilling: if you are on 32bit, no issues at all, all your plugins will work without any changes. if on 64bit, you have to fiddle around a little to get them working. (see the ubuntuzila faq for 64bit users)
<dsnyders> slimjimflim, have you mounted everything?
<chris__> stlsaint: im using linux
<slimjimflim> dsnyders, yea
<nanotube> cbcbilling: hardy should be just fine.
<chris__> stlsaint: dual boot
<cbcbilling> nanotube: im using 32 bit.....
<stlsaint> nano: yes i perfer that over kill but since you have more xp i trust you know more than me!! thanks for the info!!
<Pitch> In ubuntu, when i click on places menu in panel, all windows partitions are opend. which file is controllig this behaviour, or can i edit places menu. I don't want all of the windows partitions to be listed
<cbcbilling> nanotube: thanks alot...
<nanotube> cbcbilling: then you should be just fine :)
<stlsaint> chris:k state your issue again?
<chris__> I need help, all the file conversion programs i find do not work well, do any of you know a good file conversion program that can make a avi movie i have into an mp4 that will be supported for my ipod on itunes?
<vrakesh> what essential packages has to be installed aftr installin ubuntu
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ill try it now
<nanotube> cbcbilling: no prob - give it a try, if anything goes wrong just post in the ubuntuzilla support forums (or ask me here if i'm still awake) :)
<nanotube> vrakesh: everything "essential" is installed by default. anything extra you install depends on what you need.
<z3ro3x> I managed to setup OpenVPN so my brother's laptop will connect to me from any where and any time so it's easy to admin his system when he needs help.  My only issue is this.  After setting up the bridged network Ubuntu boots up slow as hell.  I used Starup-Manager to change the splash screen so that I can see boot process.  It pauses for a long time on I think it was called Configuring Network Interfaces.  Every thing works fine
<z3ro3x> .  It just causes a slow as hell boot and I was wondering how can I fix the boot time?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: damn it says its only for jaunty... imusing hardy
<stlsaint> chris: check out soundKonverter
<nanotube> cbcbilling: what says it's only for jaunty? if you try to install the .deb, it refuses?
<stlsaint> im using ubuntu...chris what are you using
<dsnyders> slimjimflim, I'm drawing a blank, unless it's a mount issue, or possibly a drive recognition problem.
<Pitch> editing fstab won't help
<vrakesh> how to access files in linux from windows
<vrakesh> both are on two differet comps
<nanotube> cbcbilling: i'm running it just fine on intrepid right now, no problems.... could you tell me what exactly you're seeing that says it's for jaunty only?
<nanotube> vrakesh: easiest way is ssh.
<Pitch> vrakesh: you need to set up samba, ftp, or http server in linux
<chris__> stlsaint: how do i ... install this program on this website?
<vrakesh> linux and windows
<vrakesh> there is no ssh in windows
<Veinor> WinSCP
<Veinor> PuTTY
<Pitch> vrakesh: you can try putty
<nanotube> vrakesh: set up openssh-server on linux, then use winscp client on windows.
<Veinor> WinSCP to copy files, PuTTY for an actual ssh session
<cbcbilling> nanotube: my mistake i read the wrong blog... lol wat an idiot
<cbcbilling> nanotube: :))
<ghostdad> I want to setup ubuntu to use multiple partitions. I want to create a small / partition with a large /home partition. What is a reasonable size for the / partition? I don't want to run out of space on that, but I don't want there to be a ton of unused space on it either.
<Thibit> Does anyone have experience with the Trackpoint, 9.04, and easystroke? I'm having an issue with getting the gestures to be recognized.
<Pitch> vrakesh: if you just want file sharing you can use samba server
<Veinor> ghostdad: how big is your HD, and what are you going to be doing on the computer?
<nanotube> cbcbilling: don't read blogs - read the ubuntuzilla website - it has all the instructions and everything :)
<ghostdad> Veinor: It's a 150gb hard drive and it will mostly just be used as a file server
<Veinor> you can probably get away with 10-15 GB for /
<vrakesh> pitch: itried
<Veinor> and that's erring on the safe side
<vrakesh> it didnt work
<Pitch> can anyone tell how to edit places menu in ubuntu ?
<vrakesh> modified config file also
<ghostdad> veinor: will that be comfortable though? how large is a default ubuntu installation?
<nanotube> ghostdad: 10g for / should be plenty.
<dsnyders> Veinor,  There is also a part of the PuTTY suite called pscp for copying files.
<nanotube> ghostdad: default ubuntu install is only 3-4g
<ghostdad> ah okay
<ghostdad> thanks
<nanotube> ghostdad: there's no way you'll install 6g of packages :)
<ghostdad> right
<megamanx1978> I lost my toolbar in the xfce window manager how do I get it back?
<mrproper> I hit a key on accident and the colors on my X11 display inversed . Can someone tell me what do to get it back to normal?
<geneticx> hello everyone. I'm having really slow downloads in my ubuntu box, i've noticed ssh is very slow also..what could be wrong?
<Veinor> yeah, the only way you'd do that would be if you were doing development and needed -dev packages
<Veinor> mrproper: are you using compiz?
<mrproper> Veinor: Yes
<Veinor> windows key and n at the same time
<Veinor> er, m
<mrproper> Veinor: that only does one window, not all them
<Veinor> do m then
<geneticx> I have another computer on the network and I tested by downloading two exact files from the internet and one was done at 172kbps the other (ubuntu) at 23 kbps
<Veinor> n swaps one window, m swaps them all
<mrproper> Veinor: How can I disable that?
<nanotube> geneticx: are you on wireless on that comp?
<geneticx> nanotube: no
<ghostdad> also if i buy a second (larger) hard drive, will i be able to reassign that as the /home directory?
<Veinor> mrproper: install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<cbcbilling> nanotube: yeah, am just really excited with it... lol
<ghostdad> er, /home partition
<nanotube> ghostdad: yes you will
<Bookman> Is there a way to tell what kind of ram my laptop has?
<Veinor> ghostdad: yes
<ghostdad> ok thanks
<mrproper> Veinor: Got it, thanks for your help!
<nanotube> cbcbilling: ;) so, any success with ff3.5 install yet? :)
<Veinor> mrproper: no problem, just disable the Negative plugin
<megamanx1978> Can anyone help me with my xfce problem?
<cattellar> how can i own an ext3 partition im mounting in /media/drive ?  I tried sudo chown michael.users /media/drive   but it didn't work
<cbcbilling> nanotube: not yet still downloading.... wat a slow internet connection
<cbcbilling> nanotube: errrrrrrr
<Pitch> which file is controlling places menu in gnome ?
<Veinor> cattellar: did you try sudo chown michael:michael /media/drive ?
<rww> cattellar: 1) you probably want chown -R, 2) make sure you're doing it after mounting the partition.
<Veinor> Pitch: use alacarte
<vrakesh> pitch: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cattellar> Veinor, rww , thanks, let me see
<Veinor> oh wait, the places menu
<Veinor> hm
<Veinor> ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<supa> Hello, everyone
<Veinor> you can customize the displayed name by putting it after the file, like file:///tmp Temporary Folder
<Pitch> Veinor: using alacarte, you  can only edit Application and System menu not Places
<cattellar> Veinor, rww , thank you both, i fixed it
<Veinor> Pitch: edit the ~/.gtk-bookmarks file
<supa> I've been trying to get vuze to run at bootup for like three hours now. does anyone know an easy way to run a command at boot-up?
<Veinor> supa: did you try Startup Applications under system->preferences?
<edbian> supa: At bootup or at login?
<supa> no, i want it to run  before the gnome session
<supa> it's a headless server
<cbcbilling> nanotube: whoah still no luck downloading it
<Pitch> Veinor: can you please tell me the path of .gtk-bookmarks, /home/pitch does not contain any such file
<Polarina> I just installed apache2 and the directives DefaultType and ForceType do not work in a .htaccess file or in the configuration files. Why?
<vrakesh> pitch: its hidden
<Veinor> it doesn't? that's odd
<dsnyders> supa, You need to place an entry in /etc/init.d
<Veinor> oh, yeah, it's hidden
<Veinor> run gedit ~/.gtk-bookmarks in a terminal, it's there
<supa> well, i've tried that - although admittedly i don't know what i'm doing.
<Veinor> I promise :D
<nanotube> cbcbilling: downloading the ubuntuzilla .deb? or downloading the firefox archive during the install process?
<megamanx1978> Anyone here use xfce?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: thee .debinstaller
<Veinor> megamanx1978: try #xubuntu
<edbian> supa: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<nanotube> cbcbilling: strange - it's only like 20k, should come through almost instantly...
<nanotube> cbcbilling: maybe sourceforge is having problems with the file release servers again...
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ok by now
<megamanx1978> I am using ultimate edition with xfce and my xfce has a issue
<cbcbilling> nanotube: i think ff3.0.13 has problem
<nanotube> cbcbilling: you could get it from commandline... open a terminal, cd to Desktop, and run "wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/ubuntuzilla/4.7.4/ubuntuzilla-4.7.4-0ubuntu1-i386.deb" to get the .deb :)
<Pitch> Veinor: yes, but it contains only Documents, Pitctures, Music, Video and Dowload,
<Veinor> What're you trying to do then?
<nanotube> cbcbilling: but... if you have such severe problems with ff3, maybe you could try cleaning out your profile?
<Pitch> Veinor: I have two ntfs partition in my system, when i login all these partions are listed in places menu
<Pitch> Veinor:  I just dont want them to be displayes
<nanotube> Pitch: open nautilus, go to edit -> preferences, check the checkbox that says "show hidden files"
<Veinor> Hm
<ce_sexy> hy
<cbcbilling> nanotube: i now finshed installing .deb ff3.5
<Veinor> Well the one way to do this is to not have them automount
<cbcbilling> nanotube: nothing happened
<nanotube> cbcbilling: ubuntuzilla is an installer. use it to install ff 3.5.
<nanotube> cbcbilling: (make sure to exit firefox first)
<Pitch> Veinor: how to disabe automount ?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: already did
<nanotube> cbcbilling: then run "ubuntuzilla.py" to install firefox, and follow the prompts.
<Veinor> well, first unmount them
<cbcbilling> nanotube: done
<NetAnnoysMe> What's the name of the tool I can use to show a graph of pings? like a traceroute that graphs quailty
<nanotube> cbcbilling: so, is the installer doing it's thing? :)
<NetAnnoysMe> I forgot it's name
<Viking667> cactus?
<Viking667> possibly
<cbcbilling> nanotube: working by now
<nanotube> cbcbilling: cool
<nanotube> NetAnnoysMe: wireshark?
<cbcbilling> i copy andpastee this code ubuntuzilla.py -a install -p firefox
<NetAnnoysMe> nanotube: no - it's a cli app and wireshark doesn't do that
<nanotube> cbcbilling: right
<cbcbilling> nanotube: waiting for it by now
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ff3.0.13 really sucks
<nanotube> cbcbilling: what's it doing now? downloading firefox?
<NetAnnoysMe> nanotube: just foind the answer - it's mtr
<nanotube> cbcbilling: heh
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ff3.0.12 is much better to use
<nanotube> NetAnnoysMe: hm, cool, i'll try it - never heard of it. :)
<cbcbilling> Process returned code 2
<cbcbilling> Importing Mozilla Software Releases public key
<cbcbilling> Note that if you have never used gpg before on this system, and this is your first time running this script, there may be a delay of about a minute during the generation of a gpg keypair. This is normal and expected behavior.
<cbcbilling> gpg: requesting key 0E3606D9 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<cbcbilling> gpg: requesting key 812347DD from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<FloodBot2> cbcbilling: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lowlycoder> where's the guide for sound on macbook pro?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: thats the last thing i see
<nanotube> cbcbilling: paste the complete output into a pastebin
<cbcbilling> nanotube: ill try it by now
<cbcbilling> nanotube: wow! cool
<nanotube> cbcbilling: ?
<supa> edbian, i have tried this, but it will not launch
<dsnyders> NetAnnoysMe, mtr is sweet.
<Viking667> ohh, mtr. Yep, that's a good program.
<cbcbilling> nanotube: i just updated my firefox
<Viking667> ... cept it doesn't "graph" results, or not as I've seen.
<nanotube> cbcbilling: excellent :)
<cbcbilling> nanotube: GOD BLESS US ALL
<nanotube> cbcbilling: lol
<edbian> supa: Is it executable?
<supa> yeah, i can run it in the terminal and it will launch
<spO> are bzr codes and packages held on user local machines, or are they held on launchpad's servers?  because PPA is fast but some of my bzr downloads are slow
<Brando753> is there a way to sync the data on my two laptops on Korganizor
<edbian> supa: Can root run it?  init runs things as root
<nanotube> cbcbilling: well, now that it all worked out, i think i'll get some sleep :)
<supa> how would I check? sudo?
<edbian> yeah
<edbian> or su
<supa> nope, it can't.
<supa> what can i do? can i run it as a user or something?
<edbian> supa: You can change the permissions to allow root to run it.
<edbian> supa: "sudo chmod +x <file>" will make it executable by all users.
<cbcbilling> nanotube: THANK YOU for the BIG HELP... ff3.5 is really damn fast
<edbian> cbcbilling: Is it a lot faster than ff3.0 on ubuntu?
<Pitch> can anyone tell me how can I disable automount in gnome ? and only root should  be able to mount other ntfs partitions
<cbcbilling> edbian: yeah is really damn fast
<nanotube> cbcbilling: great to hear. enjoy :)
<cbcbilling> nanotube: GOD BLESS the INTERNET
<edbian> cbcbilling: Nice! :)
<nanotube> edbian: in my experience, it is much faster in rendering pages and all that stuff. there are also benchmarks that show it being "twice as fast" as ff3, though i'm not sure if it really is "twice as fast", it is noticeably faster.
<nanotube> cbcbilling: hehe indeed
<edbian> nice :)
<edbian> I'm excited to try it on debian!
<cbcbilling> nanotube: last two days after upgrading my ff to ff3.0.13 i really have a hard time browsing
<cbcbilling> and as i try to see the error console of ff... damn theres to many error
<nanotube> cbcbilling: heh
<cbcbilling> nanotube: thank you for the help.....
<nanotube> cbcbilling: you are quite welcome. :)
<WilliamC> Can you flash a bios in Ubunutu?
<edbian> WilliamC: You cannot flash a bios while any OS is running.
<WilliamC> edbian, I know, but a lot of the utilities only run in Windows.
<Bingo_NZ> How can i flash a Bios ? please ?
<cbcbilling> nanotube: my friend told me to go back to MICROSUCK OS... because i cant browse well... he is convincing me but i dont want to go back for that crap OS
<manish> edbian: good monring
<edbian> manish: What up?!
<manish> I'm fine
<WilliamC> XP doesn't have to suck if you know what you're doing.
<WilliamC> I've been running XP for months on end.
<manish> edbian: I am getting GPG Error when I update from Synaptic Update Manager It says BAD Sign
<nanotube> cbcbilling: hehe well, there are some legitimate reasons to stick with win, e.g., gaming, photoshop, autocad.... but browsing the web isn't one of them. :)
<Bingo_NZ> I need to install windows ....it says the harddisk is not dectected...but in the same system i installed linux now.
<Bingo_NZ> what to do ?
<Guest2549> how would I install the C plugin for eclipse?
<edbian> manish: ?  That's odd.  Try switching servers in System -> Admin -> Software sources
<cbcbilling> nanotube: you are really right....
<nanotube> WilliamC: it's a 6 year old OS - most of us have run it for years on end. :)
<edbian> Bingo_NZ: windows does not see ext3 file systems
<cbcbilling> nanotube: i do always to catch some network work using ff on xp
<manish> edbian: ok trying
<WilliamC> nanotube, I meant without turning off my laptop.
<nanotube> WilliamC: before coming over to the dark side. err, i mean, light side. :)
<WilliamC> I'm running Ubuntu on another computer.
<cbcbilling> nanotube: the file is jvqms.vmx i think
<Bingo_NZ> I know that...thats y i am trying to flush the flash memory...but i dont know how to do that....
<Bingo_NZ> some one hlep me plz
<nanotube> WilliamC: ah yea, i've done that too - all hail the "suspend" feature :)
<Pitch> ok, you should not allow anyone to use your ubuntu if you have any confidential documents in your ntfs windowsxp partition
<nanotube> WilliamC: but now whenever i go back to windows, i feel like a fish out of water. no "focus follows mouse" ? no terminal? no multiple desktops? wtfsck is up with that? :)
<Veinor> nanotube: no gnome-do
<Veinor> Pitch: oh, sorry
<Veinor> first unmount the partitions
<Veinor> then edit /etc/fstab as root
<WilliamC> Do games run in WINE faster than they would in native Windows?
<nanotube> Veinor: hmm, never used that... what's that do?
<nanotube> WilliamC: probably not....
<Veinor> quick program launching
<cbcbilling> linux reminds of cisco OS
<cbcbilling> lol
<nanotube> Veinor: like, "alt-f2" ?
<Veinor> yeah, but you don't have to type the full name out :P
<Veinor> plus you can do other stuff with it, like open ssh/vnc connections
<WilliamC> nanotube, on top of that I'm having issues mounting a NTFS USB drive in Linux.
<nanotube> Veinor: at my typing speed, i'd rather type than mouseclick. :) besides, alt-f2 also autofills, so you don't have to type it all out.
<Veinor> nanotube: gnome-do is keyboard-launched, though
<Veinor> I have it on meta-space
<nanotube> Veinor: hmm... i'll give it a look at some point - sounds interesting. :)
<Loafers> Why am I unable to move a 4.4 GB File onto my 100 GB External HD formatted as FAT 32?
<Veinor> it's cool :D
<lstarnes> Loafers: doesn't FAT 32 have a file size limit?
<nanotube> WilliamC: good thing i don't have to mount ntfs drives on my linux. :)
<Pitch> Veinor: done both, fstab does not have any mention about /media/WinXP
<Viking667> it does - about 2GB if I remember correctly
<Veinor> Loafers: Because the FAT32 filesize is 4 GB - 1 byte
<nanotube> lstarnes: Loafers: indeed, it does, max size is 4g
<Veinor> Pitch: odd, it shouldn't auto-mount it then
<nanotube> or was that 2g?
<Loafers> Veinor, What should I do then?  GParted won't let me format it as NTFS...
<Veinor> Loafers: it won't?
<Veinor> is ntfs-3g installed?
<Loafers> Veinor, The option is greyed out.
<Xerran> edbian: actually you can flash a BIOS from within an OS but I'm not sure about Linux
<nanotube> WilliamC: haven't had reason to mount anything ntfs in years... but my understanding is that ntfs3g has gotten that down by now...
<Veinor> if the package ntfs-3g isn't installed on your computer, do that and then try
<Xerran> it's unsafe anyway
<lowlycoder> how can i play mid files on ubuntu?
<Loafers> Veinor, ntfs-3g 2009.2.1 external FUSE 27 - Third Generation NTFS Driver  Yeah its installed
<nanotube> Loafers: try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs", then gparted again.
<Veinor> Oh yeah
<Veinor> ntfsprogs
<Loafers> nanotube, ok thanks
<Pitch> Veinor: it is controlled by gnome gvfs deamon, not by fstab, but I don't know which file it is reading before mounting the partitions
<Veinor> I dunno, then
<Veinor> :/
<nanotube> lowlycoder: hrmm... try searching in synaptic, by description and name, for 'midi', i bet you'll come up with something.
<greyz`> i am using ubuntu 9.04 and when i tried 'amarok 2.02 KDE' there was no sound, so I followed the advise here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/67045  -- by installing those 4 packages mentioned in the second post.  So now I have audio working for amarok2, just not anything else. :(
<stealth-> I set the environment variable SDL_AUDIODRIVER=alsa to make a game sound work, but unfortunately I get a "No available audio device" unless running the program as root. The program uses a SDL mixer. Any help?
<manish> when I type in chat it gives sound in every key dipresession how to stop it
<snoopy> suppp
<snoopy> |:
<greyz`> hello snoopy :D
<corpxicle> why does it seem like this laptop is slower than shit these days ?
<corpxicle> running ubuntu 9.04 on a dual core with 4gb ram
<snoopy> wasup greyz  8D
<manish> when I type in chat it gives sound in every key dipresession how to stop it
<corpxicle> maybe i should change to another browser
<xim_> can someon help me figure out how to manipulate my gnome menues throught the terminal?  is there a hidden directory tree somehwere?
<corpxicle> manish: any particular app youre using ?
<SunStealer> hmm, anyone use xev or other utilities to find and map multi-key mouses?
<william> I'm on twice with two different PCs
<william> nyah
<manish> corpxicle: I am chatting from Gnome-Xchat
<corpxicle> manish: have you tried looking in "options" or "preferences" or whatever it might be called
<corpxicle> i dont use the gnome version of xchat myself
<corpxicle> i use real xchat
<manish> corpxicle: it started suddenly
<SunStealer> I want to find a way to map two buttons on my logitech mouse to alt and control, so that my wow-addiction can continue under linux
<sond> heyas -- ive got a drive that no-matter what i have tried so far will only mount read only -- what should i look out for ?
<manish> edbian: when I type in chat it gives sound in every key dipresession how to stop it
<myself> what are commands to type to get some badass unicode fonts so i can see the faces my anime friends post
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, does it mount automatically?
<corpxicle> manish: have you tried looking in "options" or "preferences" or whatever it might be called ?
<manish> corpxicle: ok checking
<snoopy> sooo
<l00t>  /s ns1.thugempire.net +7000
<Loafers> How unstable is jaunty-backports?
<myself> yo!!! where do i get unicode fonts!!!
<manish> corpxicle: there is no such setting
<corpxicle> manish: then i guess its not xchat making the sound
<lowlycoder> why is timidity -Ov so slow?
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: its a root drive and it will boot on its own, but only readonly , when i try to mount from another functioning system i still can only get readonly..
<lowlycoder> why is timidity -Ov so slow? (takes a few seconds to convert a minute midi song)
<WilliamC2> Because you touch yourself at night.:P
<corpxicle> lowlycoder: what are you comparing too ?
<corpxicle> -o
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lowlycoder> corpxicle: it just seems like it should be much much faster on a modern machine ....
<manish> corpxicle: after I stopped & started gnome-xchat speaker stopped beeping on every key depressesion
<corpxicle> lowlycoder: so you have no idea if its slow or not ?
<lowlycoder> corpxicle: these are encoded midi songs of snes games
<corpxicle> manish: good, then you solved the problem
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: that shouldn't matter if im mounting it onto another system surely ?
<lowlycoder> corpxicle: if a snes can play it in real time, it should be blazingly fast on a modern cpu to just encode it
<manish> corpxicle: Problem solved itself
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: i mean i could just be wanting to wipe it ..
<corpxicle> lowlycoder: if you really want to pursue this issue, i would talk to whoever coded the program youre using
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, do u want to wipe it?
<bonez46> I run the following, as root > 'useradd -G mail scott' and it reports 'useradd: user scott exists' which suggests that 'id scott' should list mail as a group to which scott belongs.. and yet, 'id scott' does not include 'mail' as a group, but does include others.. WHY?
<neox> helo guys i need help with my OS
<Xerran> Hey
<bonez46> neox whatcha need?
<corpxicle> bonez46: no it doesnt
<crushyboi> hello everyone
<corpxicle> bonez46: it suggests that the id "scott" exists
<Xerran> Hello
<neox> my first prblem was a blank screen on login
<corpxicle> bonez46: try "usermod"
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: nope actually i want to change edit /etc/network/interfaces
<vadi01> hi i want to customise the ubuntu live cd for my office users
<vadi01> what is the best prog to use there?
<crushyboi> anyone who can help me with ss5?
<L1nUX1z3R> sudo it, sond
<neox> got some couple of adjustments made on xorg.conf.then when i restart..still blank screen.
<neox> keyboard doesnt function coz the light for the num lock wont work
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, sudo gedit /<the path of the file>
<vadi01> as in i just want to make a out of the box live cd which only installs specific things without games and stuff
<neox> its been three days..T_T
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: yes i have sudoed
<bonez46> corpxicle: how would I use usermod?
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, does it work?
<L1nUX1z3R> it should
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: but can not get it to mount rw
<corpxicle> bonez46: just like you did useradd
<crushyboi> hi L1n8x1z3R
<L1nUX1z3R> check with /etc/fstab file...
<Bodsda_> Can I ask a favour of someone please? could you download this http://paste.ubuntu.com/251175/ text file, save it as ~/text  and then run the followinf awk statement and paste the results.     cat ~/text | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "   "} ; {print $1}        can you change the variable $1 until you get two pastebins one with each column of output?
<sond> L1nUX1z3R: if i reboot mount it again - the edits have not applied
<L1nUX1z3R> sond, that is involved with mounting and all
<bonez46> corpxicle: help me understand the difference tween useradd and usermod
<it-linux> ubottu: please tell me the link howto edit fstab to auto mounting file system ext or vfat or ntfs. Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda_> I am stuck on windows so cant do this
<corpxicle> bonez46: useradd adds a user, usermod modifies an existing user. also, there are manuals for both
<prince_jammys> bonez46: useradd adds a new user. usermod modifies an existing user.
<crushyboi> :-s
<prince_jammys> man usermod before your break things with -G
<corpxicle> -G shouldnt break anything
<corpxicle> -g might
<waan> Does anybody know roughly when firefox 3.5 will be added to the repositories?
<Bodsda_> it-linux, http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Understandingfstab.pdf
<prince_jammys> that
<prince_jammys> that's not what the manual suggests.
<corpxicle> oh ?
<prince_jammys> which is why <man dangerous_command> is generally a good idea.
<it-linux> Bodsda: thank you so much
<bonez46> prince_jammys: ok, now that I ran 'usermod -G mail scott' now 'id scott' lists this >> uid=1000(scott) gid=1000(scott) groups=1000(scott),8(mail)   yet.. I am in a lot more groups than just 'mail'
<Bodsda_> it-linux, your welcome.
<prince_jammys> If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group.
<prince_jammys> which is why <man dangerous_command> is generally a good idea.
<corpxicle> heh
<corpxicle> too right
<crushyboi> ss5 please
<crushyboi> anyone :-w
<corpxicle> -G -a then
<sond> L1nUX1z3R:  yes i am trying to mount a drive rw, but it will not mount read write, i have never encountered this prob before
<L1nUX1z3R> what does the line in /etc/fstab say?
<cattellar> is it me or the repo server's are down?
<stealth-> waan: it is in the respritories
<cattellar> i cant download neither from my contry's one,or the main one
<sond> L1nUX1z3R:  example mount -t ext3 -rw /dev/sdb1 /bob
<L1nUX1z3R> yes
<L1nUX1z3R> it's supposed to work if thats the line..
<prince_jammys> bonez46: now you are not a member of admin anymore, so you probably won't be able to sudo.
<nascentmind> hi. I am getting a "packages cannot be authenticated". how do i fix it?
<L1nUX1z3R> sorry but i have to go for a class...
<chid> How can I install ubuntu to USB disk, persistant 8.10 from the disk?
<carla> hi!
<waan> stealth-, ohh whoops
<it-linux> Bodsda_: this is the article that I need.
<Bodsda_> chid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bodsda_> it-linux, good, glad I could be of help, but I'm just the messenger, bodhi_zazen wrote that guide
<neox> anyone know an effective solutions to this blank login screen???
<it-linux> Bodsda_: please tell him my thanks
<crushyboi> anyone ?
<crushyboi> i am stucked on ss5 configuration
<Bodsda_> it-linux, you could tell him yourself :) He idles in #ubuntu-beginners he may not be awake though but he will get a pm when he wakes up or he should see the ping
<sond> anyone else have any suggestions as to why i am unable to do this - sudo mount -t ext3 -rw /dev/sdb1 /bob ?
<chid> Bodsda_, hmm.. thanks
<it-linux> Bodsda_: okay..I'll go to tell him now...
<neox> anyone know an effective solutions to this blank login screen???
<dsnyders> sond, are you getting an error message?
<Bodsda_> !repeat | neox
<ubottu> neox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sond> dsnyders: nope, it mounts i make changes, reboot all changes gone - no its not a scsi disk with jumpers set to RO either..
<crushyboi> anyone who can help me with ss5 :(
<dsnyders> sond, is it writable before you reboot?
<sond> dsnyders: i mounted it RW ..
<xim_> where does ubuntu store custom application launcher shortcuts i have created?
<nascentmind> how can i fix the "packages may not be authenticated" message anyone?
<P79> hi
<P79> hi
<dsnyders> sond, what does your /etc/fstab say?
<P79> {=Guess that number=} has started! To guess a number, Type: +num <number between 1-100> and remember, you only have 60 seconds!!
<Flannel> P79: Please stop that.
<xim_> lol
<ducklan> sond: can you find sdb1 in /dev?
<P79> Game over!! You all lose! The correct number was 98 {=Guess that number=}
<morphles> in kde ubuntu 9.04 in hde (version 4.2.2) theres this a bit uncool bug: after you suspend or hibernate and resume it doesnt ask to unlock pc, there is bug report filled for this, but no workaround, maybe somone nows some nice workaraound for this? or should i better ask in #kde ?
<ziroday> nascentmind: take a look at http://popey.com/blog/2009/06/05/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys/ to get GPG keys for PPA's automatically
<sond> dsnyders: why would that matter  ? i'm telling some auxillary disk to mount where and how i want it to ( the mount point is writeable btw )
 * P79 announces: "Fortune Cookie is now ACTIVE" Use: +fortune and you will get a fortune cookie :)
<dsnyders> sond, because you say it goes back to readonly when you reboot.  Mounting is controlled by the /etc/fstab file.  So we need to check whether it is being told to mount readonly.
<nascentmind> ziroday, i am not using any ppas.
<waan> stealth-, I've installed firefox-3.5, and removed the old one, but the application still says firefox 3.0.13
<myself> yo is there a way to download unicode fonts for ubuntu??????
<sond> dsnyders: i boot the system mount an additional disk "somewhere" do some writes to it , unmount it, reboot system , mount the additional disk 'somewhere" again , and find that it had not written..
<waan> or rather, how do you change the menu item to point to firefox 3.5
<sond> .. i'm suspecting its a hardware thing..
<gartral> anyone have any problems while formatting a Sandisk Cruzer micro USB stick?
<dsnyders> sond, what kind of disk and partition is it?
<sond> dsnyders: IDE root partition ( /dev/sdb1 )
<sond> dsnyders: im booting with /dev/sda
<dsnyders> sond, what does it say when you issue: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<crushyboi>   need help with iptables
<sond> dsnyders: BRB
<Bilal> How to use internet expoler optimized website in ubuntu 9.04?
<gartral> dsnyders: you'll need too have him sudo that
<bonez46> prince_jammys: thanks. I readded myself to all those groups..;)
<maco> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<maco> grrr
<prince_jammys> bonez46: good.
<maco>  !ie4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux
<crushyboi> ie grrrrr
<maco> ubottu: fat load o' good you are!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crushyboi> ff :D
<dsnyders> gartral, I think you misread what I typed.  It has a sudo already.
<maco> Bilal: google for ies4linux or ie4linux. the website will be tatanka-something
<crushyboi> ubottu: ss5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ss5
<maco> Bilal: its a way to install ie in wine
<Flannel> !ies4linux | maco
<ubottu> maco: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<gartral> dsnyders: oops.. your right, my appologies
<crushyboi> ubottu: iptables
<gartral> !crap
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap
 * gartral wins
<Bilal> maco: thanks
<maco> Flannel: oh theres an s afterall
<Thibit> !language | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<SunStealer> let us just stop abusing the bot
<SunStealer> plz.
<maco> !anything
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to store some information about a file inside it ...
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<dsnyders> gartral, NP, we all miss stuff.  I've sat at a stop sign waiting for it to change once.
<maco> oops
<maco> bad timing
<gartral> Thibit: i was actually crying too see if ubottu knew anything about craps, which is a game
<Thibit> Ah, k
<sond> dsnyders: nothing unusual
<gartral> trying*
<dsnyders> sond, is it a linux partition?
<outy> has anybody got a link to a guide to install kde on one of the other desktops ?
<gartral> and hell is a place, not a swear word ;P
<outy> so like, desktop 1 is gnome, desktop 2 is kde
<sond> dsnyders: yes
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i have a big problem whit ubuntu  can someone help me ???
<gartral> !help | UBUNTU-ROCKZ-
<ubottu> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> outy: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<maco> outy: OH.... ummm...you mean like on different workspaces, same session? no
<maco> outy: ive heard of running a gnome session on one screen and a kde session on another, but remember two totally separate sessions. cant copy and paste between them or anything
<maco> outy: of course, you can use kde apps in gnome just fine and the reverse as well
<dsnyders> sond, what does it say when you issue: cat /etc/mtab
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> oke i instaled ubuntu on my laptop but forgot to make free space for the partision and now a run low on memory
<maco> memory or disk space? the two are unrelated. memory and partitioning are unrelated, that is to say
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> disk space
<maco> you can boot the live cd again and use gparted on it to resize your partitions
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i can't its locked
<maco> what is?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> the ubuntu partision is locked
<Myrtti> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: boot with the live cd?
<cuddlefish> Hello, I have an issue with a Nvidia  ck8s motherboard with onboard sound.
<sond> dsnyders: /dev/sdb1 /bob ext3 rw
<gartral> !livecd | UBUNTU-ROCKZ-
<ubottu> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<xim_> has nobody ever found a stable ubuntu solution to playing flash videos?
<cuddlefish> The output works, but all I get is static for the Mic
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i know what a live cd is
<cuddlefish> _xim: try Flash
<gartral> xim_: flash 9 dev r256 is working fine for me
<maco> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: locked....you sure its not just mounted? unmount it then resize?
<xim_> cuddlefish, thanks for the helpful reply
<spO> apt-get build-dep will build any dependencies that a package needs?
<Flannel> spO:
<xim_> gartral, are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i donu how can i unmount
<cuddlefish> you're welcome!
<Hollywood-Hogan> Hi could someone help me with Ubuntu install display problem?
<gartral> xim_: 32 and 64, both work, but 32 isn't producing sound >.<
<Flannel> spO: no, it gets the dependencies needed to build.
<dsnyders> sond, what do you get when you: ls -ld /bob
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> how to unmount a partision
<gartral> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: umount, and please stop butchering the word "Partition"
<spO> flannel, dpkg -i   somedebpackage.deb   won't install because ti has dependencies, but   apt-get build-dep   somedebpackage       won't fix that?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> how to unmount
<crushyboi> i have multiple ip's on my server which i added using network script, now what i want is, whenever a users request sometihng from server using server ip for example 192.168.1.2 on port 6000 then the data should be returned from the same ip rather than tha main ip of server. is it possible anyway?
<Hollywood-Hogan> I am installing Ubuntu on a laptop that has dead display on laptop, so I connect to CRT monitor. I boot the livedisc and can see Ubuntu load, but then I  lose my display once I enter the GNOME. Same wiht the Install screen. I replace CRT, same problem. Any ideas?
<gartral> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: i just told told you, umount... so you would use umount /dev/sda once in the live d.. and please GOD don't do that when your booted off the hard drive
<Flannel> spO: No, Try gdebi instead of dpkg
<SunStealer> anyone do photo printing in linux? I got an epson 3800 stylus pro, and some sites says that it will be a very expensive paper weight in linux
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> thx for help
<crushyboi> i have multiple ip's on my server which i added using network script, now what i want is, whenever a users request sometihng from server using server ip for example 192.168.1.2 on port 6000 then the data should be returned from the same ip rather than tha main ip of server. is it possible anyway?
<grawity> crushyboi: Isn't that how it always works?
<gartral> SunStealer: epson, lexmark, and i *think* brother printers have no support in linux
<eoamit> I'm trying to compare the differences between two ANSI encoded files. When I try "diff -a file1 file2 > output.txt", I get a bunch of jarbled text. What can I do?
<minixi> crushyboi, only through routing
<gartral> does anyone know why it is when i unmount a flash drive the NODE dissappears and i cant edit the partitions?
<crushyboi> grawity: no, the service which i bind to an ip like 192.168.1.2 on port 6000 if i connect to it and check packets, packet comes from server ip like 192.168.1.1 rather than 192.168.1.2
<minixi> crushyboi, one server you can do this with, however, is apache configured for virtual IPs
<SunStealer> gartral: ach, well, that ends my testing linux :/
<gartral> SunStealer: sorry, maybe you could write a driver?
<SunStealer> gartral: haha, I'm the least programming savvy creature on this side of equator I'm afraid :-)
<crushyboi> minixi: its a proxy server ss5 which i bind to particular ip on particular port, problem is the return ip, no matter what ip i use, but client gets the main ip of server.
<minixi> SunStealer,  you can do two things; try to get it working with Wine, or find a wrapper for the driver
<dsnyders> SunStealer, don't let that turn you off linux.  You may be able to use some alternate driver, or run a virtual windows.
<minixi> crushyboi,  yes, that's because of the routing
<sond> dsnyders:  ls -ld  /bob .
<minixi> crushyboi,  you could define static routes, but it wouldn't be feasible for a large number of clients
<SunStealer> hmm, I'm kind of dependant on 100% correct color control etc, but I'll see what i can find on wrappers!
<maco> hp printers are like $60 and all work as soon as plugged in
<SunStealer> (can you run a driver from withing for instance wine?)
<maco> and actually, lexmark has drivers
<SunStealer> hehe, my printer is 1600,- and print amazingly :-)
<dsnyders> sond, yes, what's the output?
<maco> theyre not postscript printers with ppd's like we're used to, but they do provide compilable drivers on the website
<crushyboi> minixi: can we do something like route will check for which ip the request came from and then return with same ip?
<minixi> crushyboi,  the only other way is running small virtual machines and route via NAT
<maco> and a kit for writing drivers if you find one not currently supported, i think
<minixi> crushyboi,  you could do that statically
<minixi> crushyboi, research static routing
<crushyboi> minixi, ok bro, but am lost for now, don't know anythng about static routing.
<WilliamC> I need to put my Linux PC on something, laying on the floor and looking up at the monitor hurts my neck
<minixi> crushyboi,  but going the virtual OS path is almost always easier
<sond> dsnyders:  thats it for the /bob it returns a dot if i do ls -al /bob i get the dir listing i expect
<crushyboi> minixi, though i heard its possible using iptables, but i don't know how
<minixi> crushyboi,  lol, well your problem is all about routing. :)
<SunStealer> I'll look into pwrappers
<WilliamC> Also, should I switch back to XP due to me mostly being a gamer?
<minixi> crushyboi, yeah, you could NAT the traffic coming in ... but again, that is routing
<minixi> WilliamC, dual booting seems too hard?
<crushyboi> any howto's for that? or if you can explain , i will be thankful to you :)
<chal`away> are there secrets to installing Skype on Jaunty/ 9.04?
<minixi> SunStealer,  yeah you may find a wrapper ... maybe ndis
<gartral> chal`away: called gizmo
<WilliamC> minixi, I generally don't have a purpose to do it, and really I have no reason, other than curiosity, to be running Linux, I mean, it's not faster than Windows.
<WilliamC> I play games.
<dsnyders> sond, weird.  You should be getting something like drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 48 2007-03-01 23:51 /bob
<chal`away> gartral, should i google that? i have 64 bit
<minixi> SunStealer, sorry, hit enter too soon :) ... "maybe ndis like wrapper"
<minixi> WilliamC, then don't use it lol
<gartral> !gizmo | chal`away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo
<minixi> WilliamC, why do we care what you use?
<gartral> !gizmo5 | chal`away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo5
<crushyboi> 8-|
<gartral> !info gizmo5 | chal`away
<ubottu> chal`away: Package gizmo5 does not exist in jaunty
<grawity> chal`away: gizmo is not skype.
<WilliamC> I use gizmo, I've been having issues in it.
<WilliamC> Gizmo is compatible with skype.
<chal`away> here's my problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52348c5b
<gartral> grawity WilliamC chal`away gizmo is not skype, but DOES work with skype networks
<grawity> gartral: it does? since when?
<gartral> grawity: opensky
<dsnyders> sond, try ls -ld /
<WilliamC> gartral, that's just what I said.
<crushyboi> chal`away : try this http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<dsnyders> sond, sorry, ls -l /
<gartral> WilliamC: ok, you beat me too it well i was typeing names, but don't ya know redundancy is a good thing in computing ;)
<chal`away> crushyboi,  thanks :)
<WilliamC> Anyways, is using WINE to run Windows games faster than running Windows games in Windows?
<minixi> crushyboi,  it's not all that hard. Take a day and study routing. You'll be a better person for it
<sond> dsnyders:  duh ! sorry i was in /bob when it returned the dot from / doing ls -ld i get as above drwxr-xr-x root root /bob etc
<minixi> WilliamC,  of course not
<minixi> WilliamC, dude, just use windows. It makes you happy
<WilliamC> Uh, I need to download Windows, I have the serial still though
<sond> and from / doing ls -l /bob lists a writeable dir list
<gartral> !OT | WilliamC
<ubottu> WilliamC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nevyn> WilliamC: that's nice for you.
<minixi> WilliamC,  you can get a demo version of Windows 7 that's good for another 6 months from Microsoft
<kiaas__> WilliamC, congratulations, that is illeggal.
<minixi> WilliamC, anyway, this is all OT
<kiaas__> WilliamC, borrow a CD from someone you know.
<minixi> !ot WilliamC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot WilliamC
<minixi> lol
<WilliamC> Stop calling me off topic.
<kiaas__> You are, WilliamC
<WilliamC> I get the point.
<minixi> WilliamC, take it somewhere else
<gartral> kiaas__: not really, the iso is legal as long as you do have a valid... hard copy key >.>
<saurabh_> hey, can any one help me with adobe flash plugin issue??
<crushyboi> :(
<WilliamC> What's the issue?
<kiaas__> gartral, you have to get the ISO from a valid source. Guess what..the pirate bay isn't a valid source.
<saurabh_> actually, I ahve the latest adobe's flash plugin installed, but whenever I watch videos on youtube, it says to upgrade
<minixi> who cares what he does or how he does it? It's not relevant to the purpose of this channel
<saurabh_> while, on other sites, it says to install adobe plugin to view video
<zamolxes> hello. I installed a fresh 9.04 , installed the nvidia drivers and did the updates simultaneously, and on reboot xorg didn't start (no screens found) . Now I reinstalled the system (not because of that, i needed raid and didn't have an alternate cd handy then). Question: what caused xorg to bork? should i install the updates, reboot, then install the nvidia drivers?
<gartral> kiaas__: um... MS does have it on their ftp site, ever since that CAL for Vista
<grawity> who cares if it's MS or TPB... you have a license to use one copy of $RELEASE, that's all. </offtopic>
<WilliamC> Have you checked what version it says is installed in browser?
<saurabh_> WilliamC, can u help me??
 * gartral agrees with grawity and disengages
<saurabh_> ya, about plugins
<saurabh_> about:plugins
<kiaas__> Bah. When is adobe going to fix the massive slow downs in flash? Firefox under WINE locks up a lot.
<zamolxes> i figured maybe a new xorg/kernel got in with the updates and that caused it
<Guest181> hello everyone, can some one please tell me how I can copy a file from ROOT to desktop?
<th^> zamolxes: breakage sounds pretty.. strange. but i would do either one first
<th^> zamolxes: yes, nvidia has kernel drivers :p there's a slight change something went wrong there. but i've never seen such thing happen
<th^> zamolxes: especially since X should always start in VGA safe mode
<Pecar> hi is tthere some program to synchronize with a palm hp which in win uses Hotsync for this proposal?
<dsnyders> sond, sorry, nothing is sticking out to me.  It may be that the drive cable may not be seated fully.  Anyways, I've got to sleep.  Sorry I wasn't able to help.
<saurabh_> WilliamC, would u mind to come for a private chat
<zamolxes> th^: I didn't do anything too advanced, just responded to the popups with clicks :)
<gregorio1982> qui italiani?
<th^> Zedde: yep, it sounds strange still :p
<gwildor> Pecar,  open synaptic, and seardch for palm pilot.....you would get the result faster than i could look then post here
<maco> gregorio1982: #ubuntu-it
<th^> *zamolxes
<gregorio1982> ty
<th^> zamolxes: try installing nvidia drivers first - check if it boots up, then install updates
<zamolxes> th^: right. maybe when i have the time i'll try to reproduce it and see what actually went wrong
<sond> dsnyders:  thanks for trying - yep its a weird one - i may try to clone it to another disk (dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/newdisk ) then do those edits ..
<zamolxes> although it could've been a random event
<th^> zamolxes: though i don't even see how you could do those things same time, as apt can operate only one instance at time :p sounds like a bug in driver manager if it allows that
<zamolxes> th^: i think nvidia already finished installing its thing
<Hordeking> Howdy. I've got a few questions for someone in the know about sound with X, and fstab (the way ubuntu is doing it)
<Pecar> gwildor Thanks a lot. Tomorrow i'll try it. Thanks
<zamolxes> th^: just didn't reboot
<Hordeking> This is something that might be better approached in /msg
<minixi> Hordeking,  just ask
<th^> zamolxes: sounds pretty random. that should not affect at all
<gwildor> Hordeking, pm me, ill try
<th^> zamolxes: although... now since there's that KVM thing that builds new kernel modules in boot, it might be that it built for older kernel..
<th^> or what it was named :p
<Hordeking> Whatever...why the hell does sound stop when I alt-Fn to a console terminal, and how to I stop that bad behavior?
<simohayha> hi, can anyone please tell me how I can copy a file from ROOT directory to Desktop?
<minixi> Hordeking,  it's better to just ask in the channel. Other people might have the same questions and learn from yours
<th^> simohayha: alt-f2, gksudo nautilus
<th^> simohayha: then you get file browser in admin mode
<th^> or was it gsudo :p
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger but its locked(not mounted i just tryed to umount on my live cd) can someone tell me how to unlock it (i am on the live cd right now)
<grawity> th^: gksudo
<simohayha> th^, I tried that but it still says I don't have permission
<minixi> Hordeking, that's probably set in Gnome
<th^> simohayha: what file you're trying to copy?
<Hordeking> minixi: gconf then?
<minixi> Hordeking,  I don't use Gnome so I can't help you there, but someone could point you to it's conf ... gconf
<minixi> yeah
<RPG_Master> Has anyone else gotten the update which merges both your Firefox 3.0.13 and "Abrowser" into Shrateko?
<simohayha> th^, its a .dv file I captured from my camcorder with Kino
<minixi> Hordeking, you'll find the key combos somewhere. They are usually easily found and changed
<th^> simohayha: make sure the file has right to read too. 2nd click and properties, check it has 'read' flags
<Hordeking> minixi: This doesn't sound much like a key combo thing...should sound keep on playing even if I go to a different terminal?
<Hordeking> shouldn't, I should say
<chal`away> crushyboi, still here?
<Hordeking> minixi: ESD is the sound manager, how do I get at its configs?
<simohayha> th^, I've put both read and write and root for Owner and Group
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger but its locked(not mounted i just tried to umount on my live cd) can someone tell me how to unlock it (i am on the live cd right now)
<minixi> Hordeking, describe your problem in more detail. What app is playing the sound? What do you do that stops the sound?
<th^> simohayha: bizarre. try copy from terminal. can you do that or need instructions? :)
<chal`away> http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/ says i should have 'Tools --> Repositories.' I don't see tools?
<wally1337> what's the difference between xubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso and xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Hordeking> minixi: Well, I've never seen this issue before. I'm just playing audio through audacious, and I alt-f1'd to a console session to do some stuff, and the sound stopped. Then, when I came back, it started immediately.
<th^> wally1337: alternative has text-mode installer only
<RPG_Master> OK, so I un-installed Firefox 3.5 and disabled the Ubuntu-Mozilla repo. But after I reinstalled Firefox 3.0.13 my add-ons, history, and bookmarks are gone but they're still in /.mozilla/Firefox . How do I fix this?
<minixi> wally1337,  more Nirvana mp3s in the alternative one
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger but its locked(not mounted i just tryed to umount on my live cd) can someone tell me how to unlock it (i am on the live cd right now)
<Hordeking> minixi: It seems a little far-fetched that the whole program would stop when I do that.
<minixi> Hordeking,  what happens when you start a terminal another way?
<minixi> Hordeking,  not with alt-f1
<thedeacon> when converting wmv to avi with mencoder I get a lot of "failed to open registry file" and "xx duplicate frames" - am i missing something?
<simohayha> th^, i actually tried that and it says "cp: omitting directory `/root' "
<th^> chal`away: System > Administration > Software sources is what you're looking for :)
<grawity> simohayha: You need to specify the source filename too...
<Hordeking> minixi: You mean just by going to the menu and pulling up a terminal session? Nothing I wouldn't have expected. Sound keeps going, etc
<th^> simohayha: if you want copy directories with cp, you need -R (recursive) parameter. did you really point cp to the _file_, not directory?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger but its locked(not mounted i just tryed to umount on my live cd) can someone tell me how to unlock it (i am on the live cd right now)
<minixi> Hordeking, try it anyway. It will confirm my suspicions ... a key combo conflict
<crushyboi> hi minixi
<Hordeking> minixi: All I did was alt-ctrl-f1 to a console window, like any sane linux distro
<crushyboi> can we route using iptables using the source header marking?
<Hordeking> minixi: I've been opening terminal windows all night with no problems noticed.
<chal`away> th^ i got that part, i'm inside Synaptic, i think.. but no Tools, that I can see?
<simohayha> th^, this is what I tried- sudo cp /root /home/simo/Desktop
<minixi> Hordeking, er, now you are saying you dropped from the GUI into a console login?
<RPG_Master> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: Dude, try running "sudo gparted" in the terminal
<gwildor> minixi, he is changing to a different tty
<th^> chal`away: tool i listed opens the dialog you want for. i dunno why it's not there
<Hordeking> minixi: Yup, tty's 1-4 all have the same effect. Come back to the X session, and it cranks back up
<th^> chal`away: but system>administration>software sources opens the dialog in picture
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> no two
<minixi> Hordeking, of course
<gwildor> Hordeking, you have used windows?... you have used fast user switching?... that is what you are  doing when you change tty
<minixi> Hordeking, when you go to terminal you are breaking the pipe to the GUI and the apps started through it
<xim_> is there any way in gnome-terminal to send an f10 command or an f1 command (they both go to the gui)
<gwildor> Hordeking, all sound stuff is on tty1, when you change to tty2 sound isnt running anymore on what you are veiwing.....
<minixi> Hordeking, try starting the sound with a CLI app and put it in the background and then switch to a terminal and see what happens
<Hordeking> minixi: I don't get it. How is that breaking the pipe? Shouldn't the pipe go right on existing?
<gwildor> Hordeking, you wouldnt want to hear the last channel, when you change to a new one when watching tv, would you
<gwildor> Hordeking, all sound stuff is on tty1, when you change to tty2 sound isnt running anymore on what you are veiwing.....
<RPG_Master> Second post:     OK, so I un-installed Firefox 3.5 and disabled the Ubuntu-Mozilla repo. But after I reinstalled Firefox 3.0.13 my add-ons, history, and bookmarks are gone but they're still in /.mozilla/Firefox . How do I fix this?
<simohayha> grawity, thanks man I forgot to do that. Solved my prob
<minixi> Hordeking, the sound is still playing, but not on the new session ... only the old session
<simohayha> th^, solved my prob thanks a lot
<Hordeking> Okay, this is wierd.
<gartral> minixi: that sounds like maybe a driver issue, intel sound perhaps?
<prodigel> Hi. I've noticed nautilus sometimes displays old thumbnails for some pictures, and that's very confusing. I was wondering if there are alternatives in nautilus preferably gnome, that don't have this problem
<kerm|t> how do i set window transparency?
<thedeacon> Does anyone know what the command is to convert wmv to another video format
<Hordeking> I exited the login, of course, the sound cranked back up when it went off to the X session...when I switched back to the terminal I logged off at, and log on again, the sound starts playing while at console...
<prodigel> thedeacon, google for mencoder, that's the right tool
<Hordeking> That's not something that makes sense to me, since I would expect the X session to keep on doing whatever it was doing before, regardless of what terminal I have it on.
<minixi> Hordeking,  you said you logged off from it??
<thedeacon> prodigel, i tried mencoder but get a bunch of duplicate frames and failed to open registry file output
<Hordeking> minixi: Let me make sure they're all logged off.
<th^> chal`away: by the way, i think you can install skype .deb package directly from skype.com
<minixi> Hordeking,  ok, hold on. I'm going to try to replicate this
<Hordeking> All console sessions logged off, sound silent when I go to them
<prodigel> thedeacon, I'm no mencoder expert, I've used it conversions some time ago and it worked. I'm afraid I can't help you further
<Pecar> I've installed ubuntu and everything is ok but because an error somebody (me :P) shuts down from the button  and then i can do nothing. It leaves me in an administrative shell as root. But everything i'll try  it tolds me i can't do. It means x configuration or startx  or whatever. What can i do. It seems to be mounted everything just reading mode.
<chal`away> th^ i probably want these repositories and things, anyway
<Hordeking> I'm sitting at almost a default ubuntu install. Hopefully this isn't related to the fact that I brought in my home directory over that which ubuntu set (which was related to the other questions I had)
<th^> chal`away: either way works. easy way is anyway to go to http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/ and just click on ubuntu package :) it opens graphical gdebi installer
<crushyboi> *bump* on this line
<crushyboi> iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j IPMARK --addr=dst --and-mask=0xffff --or-mask=0x10000
<chal`away> th^ thanks
<Hordeking> I wonder why minixi left...
<chal`away> th^
<chal`away>     * Ubuntu 7.04-8.04 ?
<kiaas__> Is anyone here running Firefox and the latest version of flash under WINE?(NOT the native versions for linux.)
<th^> chal`away: yep. it should work just fine on newest one too
<kiaas__> WINE 1.1.27*
<thedeacon> prodigel, thanks for the info
<chal`away> okies th^ . i have a 64 bit machine
<th^> chal`away: it seems that package at skype.com is 32bit. no idea if it works ^^
<crushyboi> anyhelp with this syntex whats wrong in here --->  iptables v1.3.5: Unknown arg `--addr=dst'
<chal`away> th^ i think all they have still IS 32 bit
<th^> chal`away: yeah looks like it :|
<kiaas__> Er.. wow. I failed it. I'm running Firefox and Flash under WINE 1.1.23, I had issues with 1.1.24. I want to know if anyone is running it under 1.1.27, and if so, how stable is it? if not, is anyone willing to test it for me?
<crushyboi> anyhelp with this syntex whats wrong in here --->  iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j IPMARK --addr=dst
<crushyboi>     --and-mask=0xffff --or-mask=0x10000
<th^> kiaas__: uhm.. why you wanna run fx and flash under wine ? :)
<chal`away> th^ i got it .. it doesn't seem to be quite download n' go .. what do i need to do?
<kiaas__> th^ because there is/was a bug with the native version preventing a flash game from working correctly, and it's faster under WINE.. though has a few graphical glitches
<th^> chal`away: i'm not sure if 32bit package works on 64bit :/
<th^> chal`away: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<th^> chal`away: check the 'install' header.. seems quite straightforward
<Crash1hd> I want to do a search via command line and I only want it to display a file name 1 time if it contains some text even if it contains that text more then once ie rgrep -r 'find this text' . | more ??? this works but shows the file name multiple times if it contains the text multiple times anyone :)
<th^> chal`away: looks like a copypaste & done :9
<chal`away> th^ that's pretty much like what i was doing .. i'll give it a try, thanks :)
<th^> oh well back to work. wonderful world of openoffice and writing documentation like a monkey..
<gartral> th^: ot
<mankeletor> hi all, is there any easy ubuntu-packaging/.deb tool? i dont like make install too much XD
<th^> mankeletor: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<kiaas__> I guess if Firefox breaks under WINE 1.1.27, I can just purge and reinstall 1.1.23 again :/
<th^> mankeletor: and do: checkinstall -D -y instead of make install
<gartral> mankeletor: checkinstall?
<Crash1hd> anyone any idea?
<StrangeCharm> does links support cookies?
<crushyboi> anyhelp with this syntex whats wrong in here --->  iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j IPMARK --addr=dst
<mankeletor> cool, i used checkinstall for slack packagin but slackbuild was 100 times better.. anyway checkinstall works fine for me =) thanks guys
<chal`away> th^ it looks fine :)) thank you :)
<crushyboi> what wrong am doing here : anyhelp with this syntex whats wrong in here --->  iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j IPMARK --addr=dst :-s anyone
<gartral> crushyboi: change the 'dst' part to a real destination?
<mankeletor> th^,  gartral, thx
<chal`away> crushyboi, did you also try #Netfilter ?
<gartral> mankeletor: np, yw
<crushyboi> no chal`away:
<crushyboi> what i want is traffic which is coming for an ip should go with the same ip not the real ip of server :(
<DrMrHorse> im trying to get hardy to boot via grub that is installed on a jaunty partition. running update-grub from jaunty doesnt see the hardy partition. any ideas?
<DrMrHorse> holy quiet.
<crushyboi> chal`away: :( noob here, can you explain me what exactly i should do and where?
<No1> hi Yos
<Yos> Hi No1
<crushyboi> *hoping*
 * crushyboi is hoping for a miracle guy to help him
<chal`away> crushyboi, i haven't done iptables, so i'd be lost helping you.. but it's the right thing to do
<crushyboi> what is netfilter @ chal`away
<dAnon> how do I unmount?
<chal`away> i hate my isp, they are 'improving things' while disconnecting me over and over again
<vladk> I just recompiled a new kernel (2.6.30.3) with standard configuration. When I reboot the startup graphics are messed up (3 ubuntu symbols all in the top third of the screen). I'm probably doing something stupid, does anyone know what im doing wrong or where to look for specific unformation about this problem
<chal`away> crushyboi, #netfilter is where #iptables redirects to
<DrMrHorse> dAnon: sudo umount <mount location>
<wally1337> is there any media center function in ubuntu?
<crushyboi> unmount /dev/sda <--- where sda is your hard drive @ dAnon
<wally1337> functionality*
<chal`away> vladk, look for drivers for your situation
<Firefishe> wally1337: There are a slew of players...what do you want to do, have a music environment?
<vladk> chal`away: Is there anywhere specific I can look for more information on what you mean?
<zamolxes> th^: oook, i updated the system, rebooted, all ok, install nvidia drivers, rebooted, bork. any clues now?
<Andorin> Guys, how do I mark a thread as Solved on the forum?
<dAnon> it say command is not found
<wally1337> firefishe: i was more thinking divx movies ;)
<th^> zamolxes: mmh.. what's your nvidia card? :/
<DrMrHorse> dAnon: are you sure you typed "umount" and not "unmount?"
<dAnon> "-bash: unmount: polecenie nieodnalezione" in polish command is not found
<zamolxes> two nvidia 9500GTs, linked with a SLI cable
<dAnon> oh
<dAnon> thx DrMrHorse
<wally1337> and im gathering that onboard intel graphics will cut it for dvd/divx playback in linux? Im talking intel exreme grahpics.. or perhaps intel extreme II graphics
<chal`away> vladk, there should be drivers for your video card, if ubuntu didn't find them right .. is what you're running the latest version of ubuntu?
<DrMrHorse> the command is umount for better confusion
<Firefishe> wally1337: Divx is trick on any linux system, at least by my own experience.  I use xine for most dvd playings, but sometimes Totem for other things.  VLC can play movies, too.
<Firefishe> trick=tricky
<crushyboi> mount -u /dev/sda @ dAnon
<vagothcpp> I remapped my swap partition to another HDD, now I am just editing my fstab to match (from a liveCD), but each partition is using a UUID. how do I change it?
<wally1337> firefishe: really why is it tricky
<vladk> chal`away: Yes Im on 9.04, the kernel that gets updated by the package manager works fine. Its only my custom recompiled kernel that doesn't work. I'm not sure where to look for what driver I might need
<Flannel> vagothcpp: The same way.  You can use sudo blkid to get the UUIDs of the partitions
<vagothcpp> Flannel: Thanks
<Andorin> Guys, how do I mark a thread as Solved on the forum?
<Flannel> vagothcpp: Or you can use the /dev/sd** style too, that still works.
<chal`away> vladk, look up your video card plus the word drivers and ubuntu 9.04
<vagothcpp> is there any advantages/disadvatages of using a UUID?
<gogeta1> Firefishe: divx is suppirted threw xvid linux support is pretty good
<dAnon> how do I check which /dev/sdX represents which partition/
<dAnon> ?
<crushyboi> fdisk @ dAnon
<DrMrHorse> dAnon: also try df -h
<vladk> chal`away: OK, before I do that one question. I just noticed that I didn't have a /boot/abi-$(KERNEL_VERSION) file though I did have all the others that the stock ubuntu kernels had. Could it have been to do with that?
<Andorin> Guys, how do I mark a thread as Solved on the forum?
<dAnon> DrMrHorse it doesn't show my linux partition's notation
<DrMrHorse> hmm
<dAnon> I typed fdisk -ls and it says cannot open /dev/sda
<vagothcpp> dAnon: Is it a SATAII disk or SCSI?
<SunStealer> http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/17-07/mf_freer?currentPage=2
<DrMrHorse> dAnon: run it as root?
<Brando753> is there a way to sync my korganizer calender with my laptop from my desktop
<dAnon> SCSI
<gartral> can anyone read me?
<vagothcpp> dAnon: Then you may need a SCSI driver installed for it to be recognized
<dAnon> worked DrMrHorse
<dAnon> thx
<Brando753> ?
<dAnon> didn't see I wasn't rot
<dAnon> root
<vagothcpp> I guess I phailed
<DrMrHorse> np
<gartral> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<om26er> when metacity compositor is active on the latest stable intel driver sometime the panels disappear
<gartral> om26er: i get that too
<crushyboi> ubottu netfilters
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfilters
<crushyboi> ubottu netfilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfilter
<om26er> gartral: so u got any solution
<DrMrHorse> im trying to get hardy to boot via grub that is installed on a jaunty partition. running update-grub from jaunty doesnt see the hardy partition. any ideas?
<gartral> om26er: subnote: im on an Nvidia 6200
<om26er> gartral: but still u have the problem
<kofi> hi ppl
<dAnon> I cannot remove mounted folders in /media/
<gartral> om26er: use compiz, metacity as a composit manager is buggy.. also, reducing your panel count to one and adding a dock seems too work too
<crushyboi> any pro with iptables?
<gp_will_be_back> is the intel graphic driver issue in jaunty has been fixed ?
<kofi> i need some help ppl
<om26er> gartral: so use compiz
<gogeta1> nope
<kofi> trying to install frostwire
<gartral> om26er: that or add awn/cairo dock
<om26er> gartral: how to add awn
<dAnon> I mounted /media/root/ but I can't remove it now, what to do, it says "umount: /media/root: not mounted"
<No1> crushyboi, u check fourms for iptables howto
<om26er> gartral: or cairo
<zamolxes> at least I'm not alone in this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1136205.html
<dAnon> I used sudo
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to open the GNOME Explorer as root?
<gartral> om26er: sudo apt-get install awn
<gogeta> vagothcpp: bad thing can happon if you do
<kofi> i have issues with java. can anyone help me?
<No1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gartral> vagothcpp: gksu nautilus
<kofi> i'm new to ubuntu
<om26er> gartral: wat is awn
<gartral> !awn | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Myrtti> kofi: what issues do you have?
<vagothcpp> gartral:
<No1> welcome to it kofi
<vagothcpp> gogeta: Like?
<No1> :D
<vagothcpp> gartral: ?
<Myrtti> kofi: ask your question, someone will help
<gogeta> vagothcpp: destoryed filesystem
<vagothcpp> gogeta: Why would I do that?
<dAnon> I mounted /media/root/ but I can't remove it now, what to do, I typed: "sudo umount /media/root/" and it says "umount: /media/root: not mounted"
<kofi> i seem to have java but frostwire still won't launch
<gartral> vagothcpp: be extreamly careful while running nautilus as root.. to do so, hit alt-f2 and type gksu nautilus
<om26er> gartral: package awn nt found
<gogeta> vagothcpp: sudo on the file manager is just not something any sane support guy will recmond
<gartral> !find avantwindowmanager
<ubottu> Package/file avantwindowmanager does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> !find awn
<ubottu> Found: awn-applets-c-core, awn-applets-c-extras, awn-applets-python-core, awn-applets-python-extras, awn-manager (and 11 others)
<vagothcpp> dAnon: sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<gartral> om26er: sudo apt-get install awn-manager
<om26er> gartral: is awn always on top?
<vagothcpp> gogeta: Well, editing config files is annoying in nano
<gogeta> vagothcpp: so sudo gedit file
<gartral> om26er: it can be configured any way you like, including to do the mac auto-hide thing
<om26er> gartral: will it activate window shadows?
<gartral> vagothcpp: then gksu gedit /path/to/file
<vagothcpp> gogeta: Easier from gnome
<gartral> om26er: you need a composit manager too do that
<gogeta> vagothcpp: dont come bck crying if you trash the system
<vagothcpp> gogeta: VM, there are snapshots =D
<MiLLA> oh oh
<gogeta> lol
<MiLLA> hi guys
<om26er> gartral: so installing awn will solve the problem of the panels that disappear???
<vagothcpp> I love vbox seamless mode, so handy
<gartral> om26er: it did for me.. but then again, our systems are rather different, so try it, if nothing else, it wont harm anything
<om26er> gartral: ok thanz
<gogeta> vagothcpp: and sudo gedit launches the gui edtior fyi
<ukunbu> any body home
<vagothcpp> I know what gedit is
<gogeta> nope
<xim_> using apt-get, can i combine the options -f and autoremove?
<gogeta> all asleep
<Yos> No1
<No1> hi
<Pilka> hey
<No1> :)
<gp_will_be_back> is the intel graphic driver issue in jaunty has been fixed ?
<Yos> I detched this channel now it is the only one that I see :(
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: no
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<No1> click other on list
<gp_will_be_back> any idea when it will be ?
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: intel issue are slated for 9.10
<gp_will_be_back> oh no then i have upgrade again
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: the intel patches are in 9..04 but there very unstable
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: and i mean very
<vagothcpp> What is a good IRC client of ubuntu?
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<gogeta> !best | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gp_will_be_back> 90% of computers in the world basic intel graphic chipset
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, irssi for console based. xchat for GUI
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: i tested he new modes my inteel was fast but crashed 5 minuts later
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<jussi01> Is it possible to apply a template to an openoffice presentation after it has already been created? if so... how?
<vagothcpp> Dextorion: Thank you, least someone gives an answer not a ggtf xD
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: why they are being worked on in 9.10
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<gp_will_be_back> gogeta: is the same itel issue in other distro also like fedora , suse ?
<gogeta> gp_will_be_back: being dirt slow yea
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<vagothcpp> Does ubuntu have a package for installing ACE Libraries?
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, i try. I know how it can be sometimes. I usually ask questions like that aswell.
<gogeta> !ace
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<gogeta> lol
<vagothcpp> gogeta: ACE the C++ Software Library
<inuh> my ubuntu partitions  is locked and i am running out of disk space how to unlock it ?
<gogeta> i knoe thats why i laughed
<gogeta> inuh: use the same softwhere you locked it with
<inuh> i didn't lock it
<gogeta> inuh: then you sol
<gogeta> inuh: you need the key
<inuh> i instaled it yesterday and now there is a key
<gogeta> inuh: then you set it
<inuh> no
<crushyboi> gogeta: hi
<inuh> ii dunno where i even have to set it
<gogeta> inuh: lol are you trying to resize it mounted
<inuh> no its not mounted
<inuh> i did umount
<inuh> and it is still the same
<gogeta> inuh: LOL boot off the live cd
<vagothcpp> gogeta: So is there a package I can install for THE SOFTWARE <-- library
<inuh> i am booting from it right now
<inuh> and did it
<Dextorion> vagothcpp apt-cache search libace
<vagothcpp> Thanks again Dextorion
<Dextorion> vagothcpp dont know what you'll get, but i think there is a libace package..
<gogeta> inuh: normaly gparted shows them as locked if it cant read off them
<crushyboi> help with iptables please
<vagothcpp> I did, a few actually
<Dextorion> goodie
<inuh> so what to do
<gogeta> inuh: it may be flagges as dirty
<gogeta> flagged
<inuh> no
<inuh> there are no flags
<gogeta> inuh: thers only 2 reasions gparted whont read a partation its mounted ot cruupt
<gogeta> or
<inuh> and if it is locked where can i fill in the key
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<gogeta> inuh: if you skipped the disk checks thats why
<Umeaboy> Can somoneone please check to see if the Midori bugtracker-page is working?
<xim_> how can I install a deb file from the terminal?
<inuh> no i never skip a part of a instalation
<gogeta> inuh: omg
<Umeaboy> xim_: sudo aptitude install packagename.
<inuh> gogeta: so what do i have to do
 * gogeta has gone insane 
<xim_> Umeaboy, so aptitude installs local debs while apt-get fetches remote ones and then installs them?
<Dextorion> xim_, aptitude installs both remote and local packages.
<Umeaboy> xim_: As far as I can see it, yes.
<Dextorion> xim_, aptitude is a bit newer that apt-get if i recall correctly
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<xim_> also will synaptic register as installed packages which have been manually installaed?
<gogeta> woa 3 flood bots
<inuh> gogeta: what do i have to do
<xim_> ah i see
<xim_> nm
<xim_> thanks for the help
<gogeta> inuh: arg the disk got unmounted unclean its not locked it just cant be changed untill you let ubuntu to its scans and do a clean shutdown
<gogeta> do
<inuh> how to do that
<gogeta> omg block
<inuh> gogeta: how to do the scans and how to do clean shutdown
<mbostwick> hello I am getting "CalRecurrenceInfo = new Components.Constructor(kCalRecurrenceInfoContractID, kCalIRecurrenceInfo);" from the lighting extension in thunderbird anyone know the best place to go for help ? I have checked google and have been working on this issue for some time...
<gogeta> i am not telling you the diffrence bwtween a dirty and clean shutdown
<inuh> WTF ???
<gogeta> ir means dont kick the power buttion
<inuh> ok
<inuh> i know you don't have to do that
<inuh> so how to do the scans
<gogeta> you dont do it at all
<inuh> no i never do that
<gogeta> inuh: ubuntu should see it as dirty and start scanning at boot
<xim_> what was the name of the package for the debian bar?
<inuh> so thats not the reason why they are locked
<gogeta> ?
<koolhead> hi ahs anybody tried launchpad locally on there intranet for project collabration?
<koolhead> *has
<Umeaboy> xim_: A good suggestion is to use the available manuals.
<inuh> gogeta: what do i have to do to unlock my partitions
<gartral> ok, im trying to "clean up" an appearently damaged San Disk Cruzer micro that has a bad fs.. fsck says the drive has a bad boot sector, though the drive doesnt have any bootable data in it, what should i do?
<gogeta> inuh: the live cd will not do such a sscan
<gogeta> gartral: just delete the entire fs and make a new one
<inuh> gogeta: so i have to boot it from my pc and do a scan ???
<gogeta> inuh: you on live cd or hdd
<inuh> live cd
<gartral> gogeta: i cant... the drive's node "dissappears" when i try too do that
<inuh> gogeta: i am on live cd
<gogeta> gartral: toss it in the garbage
<gartral> gogeta: its one of those U3 smart drives, it isn't mine, and i have too repair it
<hateball> I have an Ubuntu 8.04 running in VmWare ESX. Anyone have any idea why adding another 4GB ram on top of the 4GB that's there now would cause it to kernel panic on boot? And yes, it is 64bit
<gogeta> gartral: sd cards dont last forever
<gartral> gogeta: and i HAVE removed the U3 software correctly
<jacekowski> hateball: you can't run vmware esx on ubuntu
<gartral> gogeta: its BRAND new.. i had to take it out of the packaging myself
<jacekowski> hateball: vmware esx is running directly on hardware
<gogeta> gartral: might be defectiv
<gartral> gogeta: it isnt an sd card..
<hateball> jacekowski: That's great, and I already knew that. However if you read my question, you'd see I typed *in* rather than *on*
<gartral> it worked before a write cycle got interupted by powerfailure
<jacekowski> mhm
<gogeta> gartral: reformating the drive should not creipple it
<jacekowski> hateball: so you add 4G to host?
<gartral> gogeta: as stated several times it's a U3 capable drive, and they weird
<jacekowski> hateball: and it causes guest to panic?
<Nom-> Hey all... this *may* be a little off-topic, but hoping you can help.  I'm chasing a telnet or telnet-like tool which will let me specify a local (source) port to use on a connection -- I'm trying to verify a potential issue with some firewall rules on my network
<hateball> jacekowski: No, to the guest... the 8.04 ubuntu running server kernel
<gogeta> gartral: have you just tryed a reformat
<vladk> A custom kernel that I recompiled is not able to load the propietary ATI 'fglrx' driver and its messing up my bootup. I tried switching to the 'radeon' driver in my xorg.conf but that doesnt even work with the standard ubuntu kernel. Is there a good resource for info on what I need to do to get fglrx to work with my custom kernel? I can only find info on using it with the ubuntu distribution kernels
<gartral> gogeta: i said this, time and time again, i try and reformat it and the node for the drive dissappears after i unmount it
<jacekowski> hateball: can you show that panic?
<hateball> jacekowski: I'm running ubuntu on standard hardware where I have no problem adding a lot of ram. it just doesnt work well in vmware, but I dont know if it's a vmware or ubuntu issue. I mean... it doesnt work *in* vmware... but where is the blame? :)
<gogeta> gartral: plug in windows box and do so
<gogeta> gartral: they format mounted
<gartral> gogeta: here this is as FAR as iv'e gotten http://pastebin.com/m4eccd7e9
<hateball> jacekowski: Hmmm, afraid I cant right now... It's a live system, cant fiddle with it during office hours :/
<gartral> gogeta: windows does the exact same thing
<jacekowski> hateball: make a copy
<jacekowski> hateball: add more memory to copy and start t
<gartral> gogeta: read the logs from about 3 hours back, i ran over this every way to sunday with a few of the others here
<hateball> jacekowski: ESX does not allow cloning a live system afaik?
<jacekowski> i can't check right now
<gogeta> gartral: have you tryed restoring the backup
<jacekowski> but from what i remember you can copy it
<gartral> gogeta: I wasn't sure if i should try, that's why im asking
<hateball> jacekowski: Well I can, and it doesnt... at least not on 3.5 which I run
<jacekowski> which version of vmware infrastructure do you have?
<gogeta> gartral: its saying thers diffrences i  would assume the current got messed up
<gogeta> being its not working
<vagothcpp> Has anyone used Mercurial HG: I keep getting the following error "abort: requirement 'fncache' not supported!" when running command "hd update"
<gartral> gogeta: well.. THAT backfired
<vagothcpp> hg*
<jacekowski> vagothcpp: have you tried google?
<vagothcpp> What is this phenomenon called google?
<gartral> gogeta: reload the pastebin, i updated
<jacekowski> vagothcpp: it's like answer for life universe and everything
<kiaas_> Google knows everything. the right, and the wrong. it will tell you both indiscriminately.
<Dextorion> jacekowski 42?
<vagothcpp> jacekowski: Really, I must find the meaning of like. *Searches Google*, the answers is 42
<vagothcpp> Btw, what is the name for ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<crushyboi> ubottu ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 9.04
<crushyboi> ubottu ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jacekowski> why usb is so slow
<crushyboi> which device you are using on usb?
<crushyboi> may be its not 2.0?
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, what version of Mercurial are you using?
<jacekowski> it's 2.0
<Don_Miguel> vagothcpp, codenamed Jaunty Jackalope
<jacekowski> i'm coping my disk to new bigger one
<vagothcpp> Dextorion: Package from apt-get
<gogeta> gartral: i dont see any update
<gogeta> gartral: i would restore the backup
<btm> I recently upgraded to karmic and it's not booting, "init: rc-sysinit main process (862) terminated with status 134", is there a particularly channel where I should look for help nailing this down?
<vagothcpp> Dextorion:  hgsvn (0.1.6-1)
<Trijntje> Hi all, how can I use evolution to fetch webmail from squirrelmail? I tried googling but nothing usefull came up
<Dextorion> vagothcpp um.. ok. Mercurial prior to version 1.1 does not support fncache
<gartral> gogeta: http://pastebin.com/m44e1d54 if you notice, no matter what i choose, it returns to propmt
<crushyboi> still looking for help regarding mangle iptables
<suzirai> hi guys,
<vagothcpp> Dextorion: I am confused, it is sudo apt-get install mercurial mercurial-common hgsvn
<suzirai> i am having a known problem.
<suzirai> Errors were encountered while processing:
<suzirai>  kubuntu-docs
<suzirai> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gartral> Trijntje: did you open ports 22 and 8080 on your router//
<FloodBot3> suzirai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> gartral: outch
<gogeta> gartral: have you tryed gparted
<vagothcpp> Is there a way I can upgrade it then?
<suzirai> anyone knows how to solve them
<Trijntje> gartral: emm no, i'm not that far. I'm not sure what to put in evolution, the url?
<gartral> gogeta: YEA using gparted "looses" the node!
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, try this.. apt-cache madison mercurial
<gogeta> gartral: oh i knoe
<vagothcpp>  mercurial |  1.0.1-5.1 | http://au.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<vagothcpp>  mercurial |  1.0.1-5.1 | http://au.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Sources
<Dextorion> vagothcpp or if its apt-cache poli..
<gogeta> gartral: dosfsck should correct the drive
<gartral> Trijntje: well, squirrelmail is a web based front end... you need too visit it via firefox/your browser of choice
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, so, you have version 1.0. you need 1.1 atleast to use fncache
<vagothcpp> Does that mean manual install?
<Trijntje> gartral: so its impossible to acces my account with evolution?
<gartral> gogeta: crap~! Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191
<vagothcpp> there is a .deb install on there site
<gogeta> gartral: why not plug in a windows system and use chkdsk driveletter /f
<Dextorion> vagothcpp they probably have a deb package on their sit
<Dextorion> vagothcpp exactly
<gogeta> sorry /F
<gartral> gogeta: primarily, because i dont have a windows sysytm, i have mac and ubuntu
<gogeta> gartral: outch
<gogeta> i think only a windows system can correct it
<gartral> gogeta: yea... ide LOVE to just trash this partition table... but i cant do that easily
<vagothcpp> "Dependency not satisfiable: mercurial-common"
<gartral> gogeta: double crap
<gogeta> gartral: genrely a issue wen using windows fs you need a windows system to fix it
<gartral> gogeta: i HATE windows, and i hate microsoft equally as much
<gogeta> lol
<zaggynl> don't hate
<gartral> gogeta: I hate windows so much i beliberatly bught a mobo for my ubuntu machine that wont run windows
<gartral> deliberatly*
<kiaas_> I hate windows. I love Mac OS X. Ubuntu is pretty close to OS X, but has extra features I like.(such as GIMP actually works with tablets!)
<gogeta> lol
<Guest75272> shit--->windows<---shit
<gartral> !language | Guest75272
<kiaas_> gartral, beagle board?
<ubottu> Guest75272: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dAnon> I am just installing windows
<Guest75272> good luck
<dAnon> second os
<Guest75272> for the next 2 hours
<gogeta> gartral: i say just initallize the drive using its tools cd
<dAnon> need it to play Street Fighter IV
<dAnon> which won't run under ubuntu
<gogeta> gartral: reset everything
<gartral> gogeta: tools cd? it didnt come with one
<Dextorion> vagothcpp, if you have pything try "easy_install -U mercurial
<vagothcpp> I just found that :P
<gogeta> gartral: well look around google see if there is one
<Dextorion> ok
<gartral> gogeta: isnt there a way to destructivly trash the partition table?
<gogeta> gartral: yea intlize it
<gartral> gogeta: there's the U3 installer, but that requires .NET 3.0
<gartral> gogeta: i ment from ubuntu
<dAnon> I just recorded an image an when I put the cd back in drive it's still empty
<gogeta> gartral: genrely you need the tools disk
<gartral> gogeta: there is no tools disk!
<dAnon> is brasero worthless piece of shit or not?
<gogeta> gartral: thers always one
<gartral> !language | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vagothcpp> Mercurial is a pain!!!
<Trijntje> gartral: so its impossible to acces my squirrelmail account with evolution?
<dAnon> ok and actual answer gartral?
<gartral> gogeta: its a cruzer micro.. there the cheapest drives sandisk makes
<hateball> jacekowski: it appears my vmware problem is with iommu and the kernel. in case you ever run into it, http://tinyurl.com/l3rbbk
<Boohbah> Trijntje: you can access the same IMAP account that squirrelmail does with your evolution client.
<gartral> Trijntje: its NOT squrrelmail, its send mail.. squirrelmail is a client, like evolution, you need too configure your evolution too access your IMAP account on that machine
<gartral> gogeta: so theres no way to recover this drive from Ubuntu or Mac/
<Trijntje> Boohbah, gartral: sorry, that is indeed what i meant. Do you have any pointers on finding out the IMAP server from within squirrelmail?
<gogeta> gartral: im shure there is
<MacGyverNL> gartral: What's the exact problem? I missed it.
<gartral> Trijntje: is SENDMAIL running on your machine your infront of right now?
<Trijntje> gartral: i dont know, i'm not familiar with that program
<gogeta> gartral: oh its a pen drive
<Boohbah> Trijntje: generally you will find the IMAP server listening on port 143 of the same host
<gartral> MacGyverNL: I have a borked partition table on a sandisk cruzer micro... i need to trash the partition table, but it seems part of U3's stupidity ws left behind and isnt letting me get t the partition table to do anything, i try and format it in gparted and it throws a read/write error, then the drive auto ejects and the node disappears.. (this as far as i can tell, i may be wrong, but the symptom is right)
<xim_> what was the name of the package for the debian bar?
<MacGyverNL> Ah, right.
<MacGyverNL> Tried TestDisk?
<gartral> gogeta: what did you think i was talking about? a quizenart? ;p
<MacGyverNL> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<gartral> mac testdisk? no. never heard of
<gogeta> gartral: lol
<gogeta> gartral: pendrive dont have bootsectrs by nature
<wizztjh> hi , my name is jia hen and i want to be a part of MOTU , anyone can help me?
<gogeta> gartral: just the crapware
<gartral> gogeta: this one thinks it does, and is flagged as bootable
<Boohbah> gartral: why not format with fdisk?
<MacGyverNL> Well, try it. See if it can restore the disk to operation and try if you can then write a new partition table.
<gartral> Boohbah: /me bangs head against desk "Iv'e tried.. MANY times"
<MacGyverNL> (Or, perhaps testdisk might actually repair the borked partition table entirely)
 * gartral is beginning to wonder if he's the only one who knows about /last
<gogeta> gartral: lol
<gartral> MacGyverNL: i dont care, the only thing on it is a half borked portableapps installation
<Trijntje> Boohbah: hm, I think i'm in over my head a bit here. I'll try to do some reading to figure things out. Thanks for your help.
<MacGyverNL> gartral: In either case, testdisk might be able to restore the stick to operation. I suggest you try it. You seem fresh out of other options ;)
<gogeta> MacGyverNL: omg i frgot abought testdisk
<gogeta> that can reintlize it
<cperciba> may anyone help me about kmobiletools on ubuntu ?
<gartral> gogeta MacGyverNL the only thing i've learned so far is too not touch sandisk U3 drives with a 20 foot pole
<gogeta> lol
<MacGyverNL> gartral: Well, I knew *that* since they ever came out :P
<ScottG> If I manually download a theme, how do I then use that theme inside of gnome?
<gogeta> gartral: format the basterd to ext3 lol
<gartral> MacGyverNL: im guessing that Intel == msdos partition?
<gogeta> im going to bed
<atapoor> hello all
<gartral> gogeta: cant, the damn thing is going back to a winblows owner
<atapoor> I can't use yahoo messenger with pidgin
<atapoor> I think the server for yahoo messenger is changed
<MacGyverNL> gogeta: Hmm, good question. I'm not sure.
<MacGyverNL> gartral*
<atapoor> any one can help me
<gogeta> gartral: then vfat from gparted once you fix it
<vagothcpp> What is the Python package for C++/C?
<Davidf88> timestamp commands anyone?
<gartral> atapoor: the pidgin in repos isn't compatable with yahoo anymore, ubuntu dev team is awear, and like so many other things, their waiting for karmic to update, and recommending using the pidgin PPA in the mean time
<kraut> moin
<gartral> MacGyverNL: ummm. testdisk froze and the drive has the error light... AGAIN meaning the U3 crap has blocked me from fixing it.. AGAIN... I hate sandisk now! >.<
<MacGyverNL> Hmm.
<MacGyverNL> I take it you already tried the U3 uninstallation tool on a windows machine?
<kupesoft> Is there a small, low dependency, command-line webcam snapshot tool for v4l and/or v4l2? None seem to work.
<gartral> MacGyverNL: yep... but the U3 tech. is partially hardware... meaning even after you clen it out, theres still a watchdog to "prevent hacking" the damn drive >.<
<MacGyverNL> Then I'm afraid I'm out of ideas. Sorry.
<Bleupomme> hello, is it safe to use ext4 with jaunty netbook remix?
<gartral> MacGyverNL: holey crap... testdisk forced the write!
<MacGyverNL> It did?
<goog> go goog ?
<MacGyverNL> Cool :P
<goog> kick goog out !
<gartral> MacGyverNL: now i did an analysis... and its failing 100% of the sectors! this might be a good thing
<MacGyverNL> Or a bad one. But if it is, the drive couldn't be used anyway, so it's not as if there's any loss to be had here, only gain :P
<gartral> MacGyverNL: AWESOME! the drive is clean
<Bleupomme> hello is it safe to use ext4 with jaunty?
<MacGyverNL> Send your thanks to the TestDisk devs ;)
<Firefishe> What is the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<MacGyverNL> 1
<gartral> MacGyverNL: ok.. nooberQ: whats the difference between FAT32 and FAT#@ LBA?
<gartral> fat32 LBA
<Firefishe> MacGyverNL:  *snark*
<MacGyverNL> LBA allows the BIOS to access disks over 8GiB, iirc.
<gartral> MacGyverNL: seeing it's only a 1 gig drive, i can smeg that opt
<MacGyverNL> I honestly don't know. FAT32 is past it's "best before" date anyway.
<I> how can i get tor working for my games?!
<I> HElp
<I> how can i get tor working for my games?!
<Myrtti> I: patience.
<I> oh
<MacGyverNL> Firefishe: I suggest you read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<MacGyverNL> It has most of the major differences listed.
<gartral> MacGyverNL: next nooberQ: should i reinsert the drive before atempting to format the SoB?
<MacGyverNL> gartral: Not necessarily, but I guess it can't hurt either.
<rek> how can i read the name of my agp video card?
<I> how can i get tor working for my games?!
<I> how can i get tor working for my games?!
<senol> Türkçe bilen var mı
<Myrtti> !tr | senol
<ubottu> senol: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Myrtti> !patience | I
<ubottu> I: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Trijntje> l:emm, what kind of game?
<andrew_46> rek: I don't have one of those but you could try: lspci | grep -i 'graphics'
<andrew_46> rek: Or I guess you could crack the case of your computer and look :-)
<rek> no
<rek> no  i already know
<rek> lspci -v
<rek> found
<andrew_46> rek: Perhaps: lspci | grep -i 'agp' might have been on the money?
<I> hi
<rek> on the money?
<Aayush> how to boot ubuntu at runlevel 3
<andrew_46> rek: Sorry = slang. I meant would have been a more accurate search :-)
<dawideo> ??
<rek> no no cool so i can learn new words
<dawideo> ??
<rek> i have learnt also gurless that's girls
<syntax> How do you unmount something in terminal
<Jari> umount
<rek> but dnt rmmbr what brb means
<rek> umount
<gartral> MacGyverNL: WAAAAA! the watchdog undid my work!
<Jari> be right back rek :)
<rek> what jari?
<rek> ahj ok
<rek> ah yes
<Trijntje> Boohbah: I have found the imap server for my squirrelmail. But i still cant recieve or send mail. When sending evolution keeps saying: sending message (100% complete). any ideas?
<rek> and.... bs ?
<rek> it was a bs
<Jari> back soon
<MacGyverNL> gartral: And the partition is again inaccessible?
<rek> no
<FloodBot3> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> balco scandal ?
<rek> bachelor of science?
<gartral> MacGyverNL: i just launched gparted, lets see
<rek> floodBot i'm not floodin'
<gartral> MacGyverNL: the partition was always accessable.. but i can't write too it!
<gartral> MacGyverNL: and i know for a fact it was always flagged RW
<v_v> hello. how to monitor the loading of each cpu ? top gives only a total summary
<Myrtti> rek: yes you are, try to keep your stuff in one line please
<Myrtti> v_v: try htop
<MacGyverNL> Well, like I said... I'm afraid I'm fresh out of ideas then.
<rek> htop
<rek> did biceps and triceps yesterday
<Myrtti> rek: you're being offtopic. This is Ubuntu support channel. If you're after casual chit-chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<rek> myrtti are you an op ?
<R0b0t1> How might I make ubuntu execute a user's .xinitrc as a session option?
 * gartral is concidering sueing sandisk for activly trying to defeat fairuse
<Myrtti> rek: does it matter? I'm requesting you to stop offtopic on this channel. Shouldn't matter if I'm an op or not
<gartral> R0b0t1: its called an xscript in the session options
<rek> so and so.... this chan works always so...if i say something ...should be ok
<Aayush> how to change runlevel at boot time
<gartral> !runlevel | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<debra> hi, i just installed 9.04 on an older XP laptop but have not been able to get pandora.com to load via firefox, any ideas?
<Aayush> gartral, cant i senf runlevel parameter to kernel at boot ti,e
<Boohbah> debra: have you installed flash player?
<cHarNe2> hi guys, i have some problem regarding VPN in the terminal (PPTP), anyone ever made a successful connection?
<R0b0t1> gartral: I mean, no execution of anything else, just the .xinitrc. would the Exec=~/.xinitrc work?
<debra> yes, but it gave several plugins to load but they don't seem to load properly or can't find them wherever they are supposed to load from
<Aayush> gartral, cant i send runlevel parameter to kernel at boot time
<gartral> R0b0t1: not sure.. try?
<crushyboi> how do i check if iptables enabled or disabled?
<jmk^ircN> crushyboi: iptables -L
<Myrtti> crushyboi: sudo iptables -L gives you a list of active rules
<Aayush> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Megra_> crushyboi, "iptables -L -v -n" gives you a more precise list than "iptables -L"
<Aayush> !runlevel | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush, please see my private message
<crushyboi> [root@pentium-d network-scripts]# iptables -L -v -n
<crushyboi> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<crushyboi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<crushyboi> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<crushyboi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<crushyboi> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<FloodBot3> crushyboi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inuh> i have a problem whit my ubuntu partition , its locked and i don't know how to unlock it
<I> how can i get tor working for my games?!
<I> so i can join banned servers
<I> like second life
<inuh> i have a problem whit my ubuntu partition , its locked and i don't know how to unlock it
<crushyboi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251249/ check the output and tell me if iptables active please
<Myrtti> I: if you're banned, how about you work your way towards becoming unbanned instead of evading the ban...?
<Myrtti> crushyboi: no it's not active
<inuh> i have a problem whit my ubuntu partition , its locked and i don't know how to unlock it
<crushyboi> how to activate it @ myrtti can you help ?
<ziroday> inuh: what are you trying to do to it?
<Myrtti> inuh: patience! the people haven't really changed since you last asked!
<inuh> i want to resize it
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<crushyboi> inuh do you have dual booting ?
<inuh> yea
<ziroday> inuh: you need to unmount the partition before you can resize it
<crushyboi> whats the partition type you trying to resize?
<inuh> i did umount and it says it isn't mounted
<Myrtti> inuh: which method did you use to install ubuntu in the first place?
<ActionParsnip1> inuh: if you run   mount   it will show what is mounted
<inuh> i used the live cd
<jacekowski> i'm copying my harddisk to new one
<Myrtti> inuh: you installed from inside a live session that was Ubuntu, or from inside windows?
<jacekowski> resizing and doing lot of stuff with it
<inuh> from inside a live sesion
<Myrtti> ok, just checking :-)
<jacekowski> not really
<jacekowski> from live system
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: make sure the data backup is recent on the partition(s) you are resizing
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: it's reiserfs
<inuh> if i do mount i get a load of text
<jacekowski> and besides
<jacekowski> i first copied it to new harddrive
<jacekowski> and now i'm playing with partition sizes
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: doesnt matter, backups are still great for if something goes wrong
<ziroday> inuh: could you please pastebin the output of mount and sudo fdisk -l
<jacekowski> and only importand data that's on this disk is my porn collection
<jacekowski> important*
<ActionParsnip1> nice :)
<R0b0t1> Does ubuntu "up" the internet devices via some widget in gnome?
<crushyboi> i would have burnt my hard drive if i had porn on it
<crushyboi> :)
<R0b0t1> So if I say, ran dwm, they would not start?
<ActionParsnip1> just make sure what you need isnt ultimately lost in an emergency and you can do what you like :)
<ziroday> R0b0t1: if you did ifconfig <interface> down network-manager would not bring them back up. It would just fial
<R0b0t1> ziroday: Well, I mean, from the login screen, if I make my own *.desktop file, move it to /usr/share/xsessions etc..
<ActionParsnip1> R0b0t1: you can add   auto <interface name>      in /etc/network/interfaces
<R0b0t1> Would it be expected that the xsessions file or something it calls ups the device?
<inuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251254/
<ziroday> inuh: are you currently on the livecd?
<outy> where does opera install to on ubuntu ?
<inuh> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251254/
<outy> or any program
<ActionParsnip1> R0b0t1: i wouldnt think network upage was the xsessions concern
<ziroday> outy: in a variety of places. What are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip1> outy: due to the nature of linnux there is no one place
<R0b0t1> Me neither, but ubuntu seems to do some odd things :\
<rchap> I am having trouble installing a mod for Springlobby. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> outy: apps use may libs which are shared between other apps and will reside in /lib, binarys and other stuff will be elsewhere but it does not install to a single folder like windows does
<Trijntje> Hi all, in evolution, when setting up your account with smpt you can select 'authentication PLAIN'. Does this mean that no authentication is used?
<Myrtti> Trijntje: iirc it means that it is used, but it's not encrypted in any way
<ziroday> Trijntje: it means your username and password are passed along the network in plaintext.
<ActionParsnip1> R0b0t1: i always use the interfaces file, makes life slicker
<R0b0t1> So auto eth1?
<Trijntje> Myrtti, ziroday: so thats no good then, thanx for the reply
<ActionParsnip1> R0b0t1: indeed
<R0b0t1> Thanks :)
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: resize on reiser is safe operation - it's builtin into kernel, it's journaled, there is no way that resize can go wrong - it's as safe as any other operation
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: what if you hav a power outage during the operation
<inuh> ziroday: what do i have to do (sry i was away for 1min.)
<Trijntje> ziroday, myrtti: but what if you select "use secure connection: TLS encryption" in combination with PLAIN?
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: journal
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: or a surge
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: resize on reiser is journaled
<Idhan> hi, is there any way on linux to see the current level of my printer's ink
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: ive just seen too many people in here moaning their data is lost when they start doing stuff like that or when their drive dies and they havent got a backup but their data is "important"
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: besides i have UPSes
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: its an eample
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: and diesel generator that will start 10 seconds later
<ActionParsnip1> Idhan: depends if the printer driver can talk to the printer to ask it. HP ones usually can
<Idhan> ActionParsnip1: I have a HP psc1310
<inuh> ziroday: can you help me plz
<anux> 9.10 dah rilis blom ?
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | anux
<ubottu> anux: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jacekowski> ActionParsnip1: and one more thing - i moving and resizing partitions on new disk, and old one is completly untouched
<anux> yups
<jacekowski> i'm*
<Trijntje> In evolution account setup: what happen when you select "Use secure Connection TLS" to smtp with authentication: PLAIN. Is your password send in plaintext that way?
<anux> terakhir sa dengar sudah alpha
<ActionParsnip1> jacekowski: its just a friendly warning RE what i said earlier
<anux> tq  actioons
<ActionParsnip1> Idhan: the hp driver in your task bar will tell you
<anux> btw 9.04 support via chrome9 ?
<anux> HCIGP
<jacekowski> Trijntje: server needs to support encryption
<ActionParsnip1> Idhan: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<jacekowski> Trijntje: and password is sent AFTER encryption is negotiated
<Idhan> ActionParsnip1: I try "sudo apt-get install hplip" and is already installed...
<Myrtti> Idhan: hplip-gui
<Trijntje> jacekowski: so when i select TLS and PLAIN my password is not send in plaintext?
<ActionParsnip1> Idhan: there may be a newer version on the site
<ActionParsnip1> anux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<jacekowski> Trijntje: that depends
<jacekowski> Trijntje: it's sent in encrypted connection
<jacekowski> Trijntje: but if somebody can acess endpoint of that connection then he can get that password
<jacekowski> Trijntje: there is DIGEST authentication that doesn't send password over network
<Idhan> Myrtti: thanks... I can see it right now. :)
<Trijntje> jacekowski: ok, thats cool. But how do they know it is me than?
<Aayush> i configured runlevel 3 as i need , how do i boot into in during boot time
<jacekowski> Trijntje: challenge-response auth
<anux> tq actions
<jacekowski> Trijntje: server sends you a challenge which is then mixed with a password and server does same thing
<jacekowski> Trijntje: and then response is sent back to server, if response calculated by server is same that means you have correct password
<Trijntje> jacekowski: hmm, ill read into that. For the moment though the server only alows PLAIN over TLS. But as long as the password is not send over in plaintext i'm (quite) happy
<jacekowski> Trijntje: challenge is different every time
<Trijntje> jacekowski: thats a smart system, I wish they'd use that
<jacekowski> Trijntje: with TLS password is only unencrypted on endpoints
<jacekowski> but tls have couple weaknesses
<jacekowski> but that's a long story
<Trijntje> jacekowski: so where possible i should use ssl?
<jacekowski> same problems
<Trijntje> ah, so where possible i should use paper mail ;)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> with tls or ssl
<jacekowski> server confirms it's idenity
<jacekowski> and if you are sure that's legit server
<jacekowski> so when you connect to id you have to verify server certificate fingerprint
<outy> are there any good docks for kde 64 ?
<jacekowski> to it*
<Trijntje> jacekowski: and evolution checks the certificate right? So thats quite safe i should think
<vigge_sWe> hai
<jacekowski> it checks stored fingerprint with current fingerprint
<vigge_sWe> I'm quite new to linux
<jacekowski> but
<vigge_sWe> I am getting this in SSH: ./Aseco.sh: line 2: /dev/null: Permission denied
<vigge_sWe> How would I go about fixing that?
<jacekowski> how do you know that it isn't fingerprint of server that's in the middle and sniffs your traffic
<jacekowski> when you connect first time you should verify that fingerprint
<Trijntje> jacekowski: where can i find the fingerprint in evolution?
<jacekowski> ussualy certificates are signed by verisign or somebody else
<Yossi> how do i format a floppy to 1.72 mb?
<jacekowski> but then it's the question how much do you trust them
<Yossi> fdformat /dev/fd0u1722
<Yossi>  isnt working
<jacekowski> Trijntje: i don't use evolution
<Yossi> gives this: /dev/fd0u1722: No such file or directory
<dvinchi666__> Yossi, the flopy dont use anymore
<Yossi> but i am using it
<claude> Hi all, since I've installed pavumeter, I've been unable to play any audio file... any idea what went wrong?
<dvinchi666__> [newbie@Arch/Linuz ~]$ ls /dev/fd/0
<dvinchi666__> /dev/fd/0
<dvinchi666__> [newbie@Arch/Linuz ~]$ file /dev/fd/0
<dvinchi666__> /dev/fd/0: symbolic link to `/dev/pts/0'
<FloodBot3> dvinchi666__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trijntje> jacekowski: ok, thanks a lot for your help. I now have it working, so i'm happy
<Yossi> dvinchi666__, what are you showing there?
<dvinchi666__> Yossi, my system take the device of other way
<laperr> wanted a *.fdi file for a imps/2 logitech touchpad
<Yossi> mine gives the same results
<eFfeM> hi, i am trying to install phpmyadmin under ubuntu, but t I can't access it, the problem seems to be apache configuration; I doubt if the conf files in the conf.d dir are processed. How can I find out (or is there a way this could be disabled)
<server_side> hi
<server_side> hi all
<outy> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<server_side> how is people finding ubuntu?
<server_side> so far great
<Megra_> eFfeM, you can try to install it manually
<server_side> heyy
<Megra_> eFfeM, cd ~/Desktop && wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/phpmyadmin/phpMyAdmin-3.2.1-all-languages.tar.gz && tar -xf phpMyAdmin-3.2.1-all-languages.tar.gz
<Alvinware> (((uh-ah)))
<Megra_> eFfeM, then configure the apache Vhost
<server_side> how can i get konversation toolbars the same color as my other themed windows?
<Pvpeter> Hello! I'm trying to get my hamachi to work, and even though ufw is disabled im not able to log in... It works with windows though when i dual-boot.... Any ideas?
<Kartagis> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmut> hi. got a friend that installed "Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop"       and should have installed "Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop"        he's quite new at linux and I haven't used ubuntu.    tried with apt-get dist-upgrade but no packages to update seem tihs 8.04 is whole other OS.       any easy way to migrate to 9.04  without reinstalling?
<Alvinware> ask question by voice.
<Kartagis> what can I use to decode wmv?
<asus_> hi
<asus_> ciao
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gian> ciao
<Alvinware> Who know wat's chibai?
<jmut> Alvinware: google?
<gian> si
<fireball_> hey all, please help. ubuntu thinks my ext4 drive is ntfs, how do i fix that?
<jmut> Alvinware: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chi+bai       seems someone doesn't like you :)
<pretender> is anyone here from Australia that can help with this one  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237226 creating a channels.conf
<fireball_> how do i mount my drive ext4?
<eFfeM> Megra, made progress, apparently the apache2.conf file was not including the conf.d conf files (or at least not at the proper location
<eFfeM> will sort that out after lunch
<eFfeM> s/Megra/Megra_/
<erUSUL> fireball_: mount -t ext4 /dev/sdxx /mount/point
<gian> oi
<gian> help!!
<erUSUL> !ask | gian
<ubottu> gian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gian> hei!!
<gian> aiutoooo!
<us0r2> \join #proplay
<erUSUL> !it | gian
<ubottu> gian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<And> hi
<sinyoali> asa
<fireball_> erUSUL: thanks :)
<erUSUL> fireball_: no problem
<Alvinware> i use notebook, when i remove the battery, when the plug already in the power, the battery icon still there, how to do? refresh didn't work?
<Alvinware> ((((((ZZZzzzzZZZ))))))
<fireball_> erUSUL: anyone, do you know the best way to restore that drives grub?
<erUSUL> !grub | fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<And> who can help me to find the chinese  irc ubuntu channel?thanks
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<And> thanks again
<BitTorrent> Alvinware: try reboot.
<iceroot> can i clone a full-hdd (40gb) to another hdd (100gb)? so that the 100gb caan boot to?
<Kartagis> when decoding wmv to avi, I got a lot of Skipping frame! messages. do I need to be concerned?
<fireball_> ubottu: no, lost grub after i installed dodgy psu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sleepy_cat> hi i recently installed Virtualbox3 tried to load win98 on it did not work it used to hang so deleted vb3 and installed virtual box ose still same problem
<sleepy_cat>  btw is this a problem because of ext4 file system
<Kartagis> iceroot, yes you can
<erUSUL> fireball_: is the same procedure. ubottu is just a bot
<iceroot> Kartagis: clonezilla or what you prefer?
<Kartagis> iceroot, you could use dd
<iceroot> Kartagis: thx i will have a look
<iceroot> sleepy_cat: what you mean with "did not work"?
<Joe_> fsck on a 4TB RAID0 is slow...
<server_side> anyone use konversation?
<iceroot> !anyone | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sleepy_cat> iceroot: it states
<sleepy_cat> starts
<sleepy_cat> than in middle of installation it takes a lot of time
<server_side> can i theme konversation?
<iceroot> sleepy_cat: cd is ok? this is not a ubuntu-problem and also i dont think its a virtualbox problem
<sleepy_cat> cd is fine
<iwobbles> you can change a lot of stuff in Konversation eh server_side, I dunno about skins but
<sleepy_cat> i installed win98 directly on my pc
<sleepy_cat> that worked
<server_side> is se linux already installed or some sort of firewall for ubuntu?
<iceroot> server_side: www.kde-look.org/
<iceroot> !ufw | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<iceroot> sleepy_cat: win98 se?
<sleepy_cat> yes
<iceroot> sleepy_cat: maybe have a look at #vbox
<server_side> isnt se linux better?
<sleepy_cat> ohk
<iceroot> server_side: what is se linux?
<iceroot> ah SELinux
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu program (besides Gimp) allows to edit the 'Properties' of a .jpg file?
<Myrtti> bullgard4: do you mean the EXIF information?
<bullgard4> Myrtti: I mean 'Title:', 'Subject:', 'Author',...
<server_side> is there a resource where i can learn about linux filesytem and everything else what i can print off from?
<datta> my software sources does not seem to connect, they show error messages, i had done some stuff such as authorizing a new key and adding and removing software sources, how can i revert them all back to the default?
<datta> even the restore default button does not seem to work in that situation
<bullgard4> server_side: There are several Linux filesystems. You can print the articles in your Documentation folder.
<fireball_> thanks all :)
<bullgard4> datta: You can take your Ubuntu CD and load it live. Then call Synaptic and write down the IP addresses of the repositories.
<datta> bullagrd4 i dont have the cd, how should i revive it back? i think one time when i asked here someone told me how to do it but i totally forgot that
<wo_Okie> when i change the sensitivity of my mouse in the menu it changes my touchpad's sensitivity but not the sensitivity of my usb mouse
<Splint> Can someone help me with g++ installation?
<vagothcpp> How do I add more workspaces?
<Dextorion> Splint, apt-get install g++ doesn work?
<Splint> I dont have internet connection on my Linus machine
<Splint> Linux*
<Dextorion> Splint, oh..
<bullgard4> datta: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<geirha> Splint: In synaptic, find the package «build-essential» and mark it for installation. But instead of clicking «Apply» to install, choose File -> Create package download script
<Joe_> X hard locks, system partial lock (can SSH in, but even reboot doesn't seem to work), only seems to happen when I have massive amounts of TCP traffic for long periods of time (like if I seed a bunch of torrents without any limits on connections or speed), anyway (besides the obvious of limiting) to fix it?
<datta> thanks bullgard4 but it didn
<datta> bullgard4, it didn't tell me on how to solve the issue
<xim_> how can i install the dbian bar?
<error404notfound> i am looking for a contact Manager, a simple one, just to save my mobile contacts in VCF format and then export it to other cell phone. No Evolution/Thunderbird/KEmail/Kontact.
<xim_> *debian bar
<geirha> Splint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware  See the section on installing without an internet connection
<rchap> How do I see my favorites?
<inuh> i have a problem whit the ubuntu  partition its locked and i need to make it bigger
<tenx> don't install in off line if you are new one
<inuh> what do you mean
<bellosguardo> hi
<bellosguardo> what does "updatedb" do exactly? I wonder because all my feisty repos are broken (404 not found), but it seems like updatedb is still working on something.
<tenx> inuh: are you want recover data
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to profile my hdd i/o speed on ubuntu?
<inuh> i just want to make my ubuntu partirion bigger
<iceroot> vagothcpp: hdparm
<Joe_> evolution seems to freeze up after it's been running for 10+ hours, unless there is a fix for it what is a good replacement?  I like something small and basic, don't need a lot of features in my email (ie not a big fan of thunderbird)
<error404notfound> ^bump^
<vagothcpp> iceroot: thanks
<Myrtti> Joe_: claws-mail might be what you're looking for
<tenx> inuh: use gparted.
<iceroot> Joe_: maybe kmail? never tried but dont know other ones then thunderbird, evolution and kmail
<iceroot> Joe_: also littelbird should be nice, its thunderbird but smaller (addon)
<Joe_> myrtti/iceroot I'll try those, thanks
<kushal_> bellosguardo: updatedb updates the search database used by the locate command-line tool.  It is scheduled to run once a day.  As for your broken repos, at least archive.ubuntu.com does not seem to have feisty anymore.
<Pvpeter1> How the hell can I get hamachi to work? i even removed iptables with ufw, and i still get logging in .... failed
<Splint> Im still having troubles trying to install g++ compiler. I have no internet access on my linux machine and am new to linux. Could someone PM me to help me through g++ instalation?
<Splint> thanks
<Boohbah> Splint: what version of ubuntu?
<Splint> 8.04
<Splint> desktop
<nefa> hi. does anyone know how to change the font in ion3? it's too big
<Boohbah> Splint: download this .deb and its dependencies and transfer them to your linux machine: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/g++
<Splint> ok, ill try that.
<Pvpeter1> I can't login to hamachi, I've removed iptables and it still says logging in .... failed.. Any ideas?
<tenx> why hamachi
<Pvpeter1> I need it to play games with my friends
<neil_d> on a KVM guest running Jaunty... how do I get a higher screen resolutions that 800x600 ?
<Splint> I get an error message saying Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<damo22> how do i blacklist a udev module in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Splint: you dled the wrong files? you have 32 bit linux and g++ is for 64 bits
<damo22> i dont want ubuntu to claim my usb printer
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Splint> Can I use g++ on 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip1> Splint: absolutely
<ActionParsnip1> Splint: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> Splint: yes but you have to dwonload the correct deb packages... offline instalation of packages is a bit tricky in ubuntu
<Pvpeter1> I can't login to hamachi, I've removed iptables and it still says logging in .... failed.. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> Pvpeter1: can you ping the server you are logging onto?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip1: Splint has no inet connection on the ubuntu box
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<erUSUL> !offline | Splint
<ubottu> Splint: please see above
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: gotcha, thats gonna be helluva messy
<Pvpeter1> actionparsnip1: dunno what server i am logging into actually ^^
<ActionParsnip1> Pvpeter1: i'd fid out and check that first
<erUSUL> Splint: read what ubottu have said and follow the docs
<tenx> splint: are you have a dvd it will have the package
<damo22> erUSUL: do you know the name of the usb printer module?
<erUSUL> damo22: lpusb or something like that
<ActionParsnip1> Pvpeter1: if you get bad username/pass then you are hitting the server
<Splint> I have the CD but couldnt install the packages from it
<server_side> can i get WoW to work in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> damo22: usblp to be more precise
<erUSUL> !appdb | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pvpeter1> actionpasnip1: I actually don't get anything except logging in .... failed
<Myrtti> Splint: that's because the cd doesn't have the package. Use the method ubottu gave you earlier
<ActionParsnip1> server_side: its the highest ranked game in wine
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | server_side
<damo22> erUSUL: hmmm i already have blacklist usblp in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.... but vmware cant access my usb printer
<ActionParsnip1> server_side: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<erUSUL> damo22: i never used vmware... maybe you can find a more apropiate channel... #vmware ?
<ActionParsnip1> server_side: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<Splint> Im on  http://apt.alturl.com/. What do i type into 'What (meta)package do you already have'?
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu program (besides Gimp) allows to edit the 'Properties' (= 'tags'?) of a .jpg file?
<Pvpeter1> actionparsnip1: The only IP I found to hamachis server wored to ping, but I still can't login
<erUSUL> Splint: ubuntu-desktop
<Splint> thanks
<nefa> bullgard4: exiv2
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: imagemagick
<mizipzor> i just found out that my ftp server allows changing of directory to ../ and then into another users directory, reading/writing all their files >.<
<erUSUL> Splint: select jaunty-i386 as distribution
<ActionParsnip1> mizipzor: d'oh
<Splint> should i get g++ or build-essential?
<erUSUL> Splint: no sorry you said you have hardy... choose hardy and i386
<ActionParsnip1> mizipzor: if you set the home drive as the users home directory then it will be stopped
<erUSUL> Splint: build-essential
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip1: i like it though :p the ftp is behind a router anyway, and i wanted to fetch some files from another user... but i cant escape the "bad practice" feeling
<ActionParsnip1> Splint: g++ does very little without external libs
<chessnutmushroom> is anyone having an issue getting the login screen to appear for vmware server under ubuntu 8.04 9.04?
<Splint> Thanks XD
<ActionParsnip1> mizipzor: then log in with ssh which is more secure, you can then use sudo cp as normal
<tamiya> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: boot to recovery mode in grub and select fix graphics
<tamiya> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and recently installed KDE with 'apt-get install kde', selected 'y' to the KDM, and subsequently rebooted after the install. Now I get the KDM login but no KDE. GNOME loads instead. How do I get the KDE desktop?
<ActionParsnip1> tamiya: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chessnutmushroom> why do i need to fix the graphics?
<chessnutmushroom> its the host machine that refuses to display the login screen for the webgui for vmware server 2
<chessnutmushroom> sorry if i was unclear.
<bazhang> tamiya, its kubuntu-desktop
<tamiya> Thanks, guys :)
<tamiya> I'll give that a go
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: the login screen isnt working, the login screen requires an x server, you don't have a working x server or you'd see the login screen, so you need to fix the x server so you get a display using graphics which will give you a log on screen]
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: web gui?
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: oh you mean the VIC
<chessnutmushroom> im talking about vmware server 2 https:127.0.0.1:8333/ui inside firefox
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: is the service running?
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: try 127.0.1.1 instead
<chessnutmushroom> hostd: yes
<aaron11> aspen
<aaron11> helo i have a problem with my compiz fusion icon when i switched to compiz then it stopped working
<chessnutmushroom> that doesnt play ball,
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> ok
<chessnutmushroom> it only attempts to load the page when accessing via port 8333
<chessnutmushroom> and usings https
<aaron11> its safe
<ShapeShifter499> I need to update/install a bios on another pc(a acer aspire one netbook) now to fix a few issues, I got the files now how do I make a dos booting usb on a PowerBook G4?
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: try running:   gksudo firefox https:127.0.0.1:8333/ui
<ShapeShifter499> the powerbook has ubuntu 9.04
<ShapeShifter499> on it
<Schmidt> how do I disable the Ubuntu google plugin in firefox 3.5 ? :(
<rashed2020> Is there a way to make 'du' display the size in MB no matter how big the directory is?
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020: du -h
<Benwa> Hi, i've got an Nvidia and after a big upgrade (but not of the graphic driver) my resolution became very low. I cannot change it even with nvidia-settings. Any idea?
<aljosa> i have jaunty installed with "ATI RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]" and would like to enable one desktop on 2 monitors (currently monitors are mirroring 1 desktop). do you use xinerama or something else? what's the easiest way to configure this?
<ewook> rashed2020: man du gives you the avaiable switches.
<rashed2020> ActionParsnip1: Wouldn't that display it in GB if it was that big?
<chessnutmushroom> this login seems to be an issue every now and again, i dont know why
<Sevet> ActionParsnip1: no, that'll give GB for larger directories
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: http://www.netbooktech.com/tag/acer-aspire-one-bios-update-instructions/
<jazzkutya> rashed2020: du -m
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Sevet: do you want it all in Mb?
<chessnutmushroom> what reliable alternatives are there to vmware server 2
<chessnutmushroom> vmware server 1 was rock solid
<ActionParsnip1> Sevet: you can use du -m them
<Benwa> nobody?
<bazhang> Schmidt, the one in Karmic?
<Sevet> ActionParsnip1: that was rashed2020's original question
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: virtualbox is one
<rashed2020> lol yep. Thanks you guys.
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: the software UNetbootin I can't seem to get working on my ubuntu(its PPC)
<chessnutmushroom> do you think this is because im connecting in bridged mode using wireless?
<chessnutmushroom> wireless doesnbt connect until after x windows manager login.
<bazhang> !karmic > Schmidt
<ubottu> Schmidt, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> chessnutmushroom: i'd ask in #vmware you will get more precise answers
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<ActionParsnip1> Benwa: uninstall the video drivers: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip1> Benwa: then reboot and run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip1> Benwa: will remove any nvidia drivers and reinstall a fresh one from repo
<zetheroo> is there an app that does calling over Yahoo?
<Schmidt> bazhang: yeah, the one in Karmic. I missed to disable the Multisearch add-on... :)
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, with what
<bazhang> Schmidt, #ubuntu+1 for help with Karmic stuff
<AndrewT> Hey need help getting Raid0 setup in ubuntu :)
<iceroot> !raid | AndrewT
<ubottu> AndrewT: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chessnutmushroom> a network restart on the host and then a mgmt restart seems to do the trick - although this is not a persistent resolution as when closing firefox and reopening you then lose your login screen again
<chessnutmushroom> cheers
<ShapeShifter499> I need to make a bootable usb dos so I can update a bios of a netbook to try to fix graphical issues, but I can't because I using a powerbook g4 with ubuntu 9.04 thats ppc and I need to use Unetbootin, I can seem to get the universal installer for it running on my powerbook
<Antaranian> Hi guys
<Antaranian> what is echo -n "\033]0;${HOST}:$cwd\007\033]30;${HOST}:$cwd\007 for ?
<zetheroo> s there an app that does calling over Yahoo?
<ShapeShifter499> can anyone help?
<stefano> sto cercando un programma tipo movie maker per ubuntu.....ce ne sono?
<veiko> hi , i'm using ubuntu 9.04 and dont know how to configure authentification after standby, any help?
<Antaranian> I've googled it, but found only usage and don't get
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: ultimatebootcd may help, you can spit the iso onto a usb stick and boot to that
<oldude67> !es | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: oh?........tnx I'm google for it
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: www.ultimatebootcd.com
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: tnx ^_^
<Splint> When trying to install the g++ deb I get the message 'Error: Cannot install 'g++-4.2''
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: so I un-pack the iso then move the files of the iso and bios, then just boot right?
<Sevet> Splint: any messages shortly before that error?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you do not 'unpack' the iso and expect the thing to be bootable.
<ShapeShifter499> huh?
<indus> whats an image file really
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: no, do not unpack it
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: ? so..I...........
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:   indus  a direct 'dump' of the exact contents of a device/disk/floppy in 'raw' format to a file.
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: you will need to use software to copy the data over to the usb stick
<nomike> hi
<rodimus_> can someone help me? everytime i try to enable compiz on my computer i get a blank white screen
<nomike> Is it possible to install ubuntu with wubi on a truecrypt encrypted windows partition?!?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: i'm sorry, copy with what?
<rafiq> hello
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: the ISO is a bootable piece of data, you can copy the files to it but the bootable part of the stick is missing
<rafiq> hi frns1
<Dr_Willis> nomike:  if you want to test out ubuntu. you might want to try running it inside virtualbox.  wubi can be.. problematic at times.
<Dr_Willis> nomike:  and im being very 'nice' about my feelings towards wubi. :)
<ActionParsnip1> nomike: or use at least a 2Gb USB stick and use that
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: right with you there dude
<indus> unetbootin is good for making a bootable usb
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip1: nvm I found a img file of UBCD
<Dr_Willis> nomike:  wubi dosent get much 'love' from most people. :)  it can be a real... problem.
<rafiq> hello any1 listenin tome
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: that'll do too
<indus> rafiq: yes
<bazhang> rafiq, yes do you have a support question
<indus> rafiq: what is the question
<Dr_Willis> rafiq:  yes we see you.. theres 1314 people in this room.
<DeathPlan> THe what?
<DeathPlan> >.>
<rafiq> ok der somproblem wid my ubuntu i cant instal flash palyer
<rafiq> wat to do
<DeathPlan> O_O
<DeathPlan> Hmm..<_<
<bazhang> DeathPlan, this is a support channel; do you have a support question?
<Dr_Willis> rafiq:  how have you tried to install it?  I normally install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it installs flash and some extra things you proberly want.
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fosser_josh> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nomike> Well, the reason for choosing wubi, is that it is a company laptop, and they do not officially alow me to install ubuntu on it (for private use). Tha't why I use wubi, as they are not experienced enough to detect it (and also I don't want to interfere with company data when doing private stuff in my spare time)
<rafiq> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer this isd msg
<nomike> well what I could find through google truecrypt and wubi are not close friends...
<TbbW> anyone know how to blacklist a pci id instead of a kernel module ?
<TbbW> got issues with my modem that uses the same module as my soundcard
<fosser_josh> this question is specially those r indian. i want to configure cable net on ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: can you please type in full english sentances, you are not charged anything for typing more in IRC. It is free
<nomike> TbbW: Is turning of the modem in bios (I assume it's built in and you could not just unplug it) an optoon?
<nomike> s/optoon/option/
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<psys> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<TbbW> nomike: Toshiba laptop, cant do anything in the bios exept set time/date and boot order
<geekhut> c.freenode.com
<fosser_josh> how to configure cable net on ubuntu9.04. i tried to sudo pppoeconf but its not wroking properly.
<rafiq> i am sorry...i tried these too..installation works but it doesnot show in sound and video and i can not watch youtube and orkut videos
<syntax> how do you save a .txt file in terminal useing nano
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: ok what is the output of: uname -a   please
<jrib> syntax: ctrl-o (the bottom of nano should say ^O - Write Out)
<Dr_Willis> syntax:  ^ = use the ctrl key.
<ActionParsnip1> syntax: ctrl+x  y   type filename   press enter
<Splint> Im trying to install two .debs that are dependent on each other. Is there a waw for me to install these?
<Dr_Willis> Splint:  sudo dpkg -i package1  package2
<jrib> Splint: dpkg -i 1.deb 2.deb  -- what are you installing?
<ActionParsnip1> Splint: sudo dpkg -i file1.deb fil2.deb
<TbbW> So... no one knows how to blacklist a pci id ?
<syntax> Thx
<syntax> Linux is pretty sweet
<indus> !who | rafiq
<ubottu> rafiq: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rafiq> uname: extra operand `please'Try `uname --help' for more information.
<jrib> rafiq: what did you type to get that?
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: uname -a
<indus> fosser_josh: hi
<indus> fosser_josh: cable internet?
<fosser_josh> indus: hi
<indus> fosser_josh: how do you login?
<fosser_josh> indus: yah i wnt to configure in ubuntu 9.04
<indus> fosser_josh: pacenet?
<fosser_josh> indus: i tried sudo pppoeconf command
<fosser_josh> indus: no local cable net
<indus> fosser_josh: what happens when you try that?
<nomike> Is there a way to remove options from the User-Menu (the menu on the top right where you could loggoff, suspend, hibernate, reboot, shutdown)?
<nomike> I want to remove or at least disable hibernating and suspending.
<fosser_josh> indus: i will tell u what i done
<fosser_josh> indus: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<fosser_josh> indus: then i run sudo pppoeconf
<indus> fosser_josh: can u tell me the method how you connect in windows?
<rafiq> buddy i dont kno who has answered me...sorrry can i kno your name
<fosser_josh> indus: i dont know how to connect in windows
<fosser_josh> indus: i never used it
<indus> fosser_josh: your cable operator didnt tell you?
<fosser_josh> indus: i think they provide some dialer
<indus> fosser_josh: yeah
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: open a terminal, type    uname -a      press enter, copy the text, paste it here
<Dr_Willis> nomike:  Hmm.. Mine just has Logoff, Restart, and Shutdown. :)
<fosser_josh> indus: i want configure at my friends place
<indus> rafiq: go to main menu>accessories>terminal\
<indus> fosser_josh: which city are you in?
<fosser_josh> indus: in vasai near to mumbai
<indus> fosser_josh: i had a cable connection once,but just had to set up static ip to connect
<indus> fosser_josh: hmm what is the nameof the dialer they provide? any idea
<rafiq> Linux rafiq-laptop 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:46:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fosser_josh> indus: no idea
<ActionParsnip1> fosser_josh: i use cable, just have to clone mac address and its good
<fosser_josh> indus: coz i never used windows
<rafiq> bangalore
<rek> hi,installed a new hdd... now i don't have the permission to write files on it
<rafiq> india
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: ok thats cool, 32bit is great for plugins
<rafiq> ok
<indus> rafiq: i was talking to fosser_josh, btw iamalso in bangalore
<rafiq> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you need to partition it and mount it
<rek> already done
<indus> fosser_josh: do u have a username and a password for connectiong?
<fosser_josh> ActionParsnip1: can u tell me how to configure
<fosser_josh> yah
<rek> already done
<rafiq> oh my goodness...u dint tel your name
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get -purge autoremove
<fosser_josh> indus: when i tried this pppoecof command i entered username & password
<rek> hei
<fosser_josh> indus: but stil its not working
<indus> fosser_josh:did u restart networking
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: then close all firefoxes and then go to something like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<rek> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: you should be offered flash
<Dr_Willis> Rathergood.. :) heh.. turn down the volume@!
<fosser_josh> indus: 1st i stopped then i tried pppoeconf command
<ActionParsnip1> rek: gksudo gparted
<indus> fosser_josh: then restart networking?
<fosser_josh> indus: then i proceed as per the instruction
<rek> ?
<fosser_josh> then it shown pppoe loaded
<rafiq> for the second command E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known.
<indus> fosser_josh: did u enter proper dns address etc
<rek> gksudo?
<fosser_josh> indus: yah
<rek> already done g parted
<bazhang> rek, yes
<rek> what's gsudo ?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: it runs gui apps with elevated priveledges
<bazhang> !gksudo > rek
<ubottu> rek, please see my private message
<indus> fosser_josh: can we start again with pppoeconf
<rek> i did sudo gparted
<rek> so sudo gpardet is shit ????
<indus> fosser_josh: did u try sudo pppoe-start?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: close it and run it properly
<bazhang> rek, watch the language
<indus> fosser_josh: once you finish config type this command
<fosser_josh> indus:  at one of my friends placeits working properly. but at others friend its now working
<ActionParsnip1> rek: sudo is for command line commands ONLY
<rek> sure??????
<fosser_josh> indus:  no i didnt tried that command
<ewook> save some questionmarks for the rest of us.
<ActionParsnip1> rek: sudo does not onfigure the environment for apps that use x so gksudo is used
<fosser_josh> indus: ohk fine i will check it
<rek> bazhang what language are u an operator?^?????
<ActionParsnip1> rek: kde has kdesudo for the same reason
<bazhang> rek, dont curse in here
<rek> but it ewoarked i did it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  its best to use gksudo or gksu for gui apps.. some times 'sudo' wont work for X apps...     just a good habbit to get into so you dont get all confused some time in the future.
<fosser_josh> indus:  for now i am at my home so cant try anything
<rek> but it worked
<fosser_josh> indus:  thanks for the help
<rek> i ext3ed it
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<rek> formatted lol
<rek> what's cursing?
<bazhang> !enter | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> rek:  saying naughty words.
<ActionParsnip1> rek: if you use sudo for gui apps you will get this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<rek> !enter | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip1> rek: i keep that link in my favourites to educate
<rek> asuhauh  whjat?
<bazhang> rek, stop that
<fosser_josh> indus: is ther any dialer for cablenet in ubuntu
<rek> what? however...how can i set the right permissiones?
<rek> ns*
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you set the mount point and permissions using fstab
<indus> fosser_josh: pppoe is the dialer for all things, but it doesnt work for pacenet
<indus> fosser_josh: i use airtel :) Its the greatest isp on earth
<rek> is it what i need?
<fosser_josh> indus: ohk fine
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | rek
<ubottu> rek: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rek> in order to use my hd?
<indus> fosser_josh: switch to it if you want quality, those cable providers are fools/idiots etc
<ActionParsnip1> rek: yes
<Myrtti> rek: please try to keep your question to one line so that we don't have to go digging for parts of your questions for clues
<rek> fstab not found
<fosser_josh> indus: no need i am using bsnl broadband
<rafiq> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<bazhang> indus, fosser_josh could you take discussion of IP to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fosser_josh> indus: with inlimited plan
<ActionParsnip1> rek: its in /etc/fstab, its a config file
<indus> fosser_josh: aah ok, if you could find out which is the dialer name then its easier
<rek> ah ok
<rafiq> now u want me to go to rathergood.com?
<rek> gedit lol?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: read the links in the factoid and you can configure your system to use your newly created partition
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: sure
<indus> fosser_josh: ask your friend what settings he used to get it working, write it down then try it at the other friends place
<rek> no gui?
<Dr_Willis> rafiq:  turn the volume down a bit befor going there.. it can be a loud site. :)
<indus> fosser_josh: remember the step sudo pppoe-start to start the link
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me what driver to use for nvidia ck804 AC'97 audio controller?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: read the links
<fosser_josh> indus: ohk fine i will do that. i will ues that comand
<rek> opened the file it's cool
<rafiq> Dr: sure..thank u
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: but very happy :)
<el_-> Hi anyone got a HP LJ4p Running on ubuntu 9.04?
<And> have not try that
<rek> does not talk about permission
<rek> help
<xerox1> hi, I just wanted to install the drivers for my ati x1800 graphics card; according to several sites in the internet i should use system->system options->hardware drivers (translated to english); but the window is empty (no driver at all listed)
<rek> i must set the permissions
<rafiq> actionParsnip: sorry i m here for the first time i dint c name being displayed on left...
<Besogon> !flash
<Myrtti> rek: patience!
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aaron11> helo i have a blender 3d modeling program but its having some interference im using jaunty
<el_-> hi HP LJ4P is detected and pretends to print... but it does actually not!
<rek> ok
<bazhang> aaron11, please explain 'some interference'
<And> can you change ntfs partions to ext3?
<geraldine> Rockall doesn't work...
<geraldine> What's happen ?
<rek> ActionParsnip1:
<aaron11> there is a messup at the heder
<indus> And sure
<bazhang> aaron11, no idea what a 'messup' is
<indus> And when you format the partition that is
<aaron11> ill show you
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ?
<crushyboi> can i mark traffic coming from an ip to same ip from which it came ?
<bazhang> aaron11, paste.ubuntu.com
<aaron11> no im sending a file
<rek> how can i set the permssn?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you set it in the fstab file when you mount it
<aaron11> acsept
<bazhang> !imagebin | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me what driver to use for nvidia ck804 AC'97 audio controller?
<rek> what can i write?
<aaron11> fine
<ActionParsnip1> rek: read the fstab factoid links that ubottu gave you
<aaron11> >:/
<rek> sorry i'm nervous but i have a..... i drunk cool carbonated water
<rek> read
<bazhang> rek, please read the links
<rek> don't no
<aaron11> http://imagebin.org/59106
<rek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you need to read the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<rek> thx now i try
<indus> so whats rek problem
<indus> rek's problem
<ActionParsnip1> rek: and add a line to your fstab, the partition name will be something like /dev/sdb1 or similar
<rek> indus permissions
<indus> k
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you can then read the fsta factoid links and add an entry to the file and the partition on the new drive wil mount at boot
<indus> rek: ActionParsnip1 is helping which is good
<aaron11> bazhang: http://imagebin.org/59106
<rek> /dev/sdb1
<rek> yep he's cool and kind
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ok so now if you run: sudo mkdir /media/storage
<bazhang> aaron11, no idea about blender, perhaps try in #blender
<ActionParsnip1> rek: what format is the new partition you made?
<aaron11> :(
<rek> shalli ?
<smrln_> mrln
<indus> aaron11: did u post the screenshot?
<asger> I neede help. My screen resolution is messed up after i tryed to connect to tv-out
<rek> ext3
<aaron11> indus: yes
<indus> aaron11: seems like a video driver issue
<aaron11> ok
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ok cool now run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<indus> aaron11: desktop visible through it
<ActionParsnip1> rek: and add this line
<aaron11> indus: do you know what to do
<indus> aaron11: restart blender and check if it happen again?
<shadowhywind> hay all when ever i try to run mogrify, I am getting mogrify: NoDecodeDelegateForThisImageFormat any ideas?
<aaron11> lol
<indus> aaron11: :)
<rek> this? which? ActionParsnip1
<aaron11> indus: did that a million times with and without compiz
<indus> aaron11: i suggest you file a bug report with the display driver version
<indus> aaron11: also,look for suggestions in #blender
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me what driver to use for nvidia ck804 AC'97 audio controller?
<aaron11> how do you do that
<ActionParsnip1> rek: /dev/sdb1ext3 /media/storage auto,users,uid=1000 0 0
<indus> aaron11: try also playing with the display options in blender, probably open gl or xv or whatever
<progre55> hi people! I was trying to install swatch here, and when I run it, I get this error "sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory" what's that? and any workarounds? well, I havent googled yet.. I guess I should =)
<indus> !launchpad | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip1> rek: with a space between sdb1 and ext3
<ActionParsnip1> rek:  /dev/sdb1 ext3 /media/storage auto,users,uid=1000 0 0
<ransome132> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> rek: press enter on the end of the line, save the file and reboot
<maximus_> hello! I'm using Ubuntu for a while now, but I got a weird situation: I brought a western digital external hard drive (my passport) and when I plug it in to the USB, nothing happens
<maximus_> anyone could give me some hints?
<vivxone> hey can any one plz help me?
<maximus_> (on google, people seem to have it working fine)
<vivxone> ?
<rek> cool , what's users, uid  1000 0 0 ??
<vivxone> any one plz
<indus> maximus_: what is the output of mount
<indus> maximus_: whats the output of lsusb also
<rafiq> Action: website is awsome... but the problem is again wid utube
<rek> what would have happened if i had used gksudo ?? ActionParsnip1
<rafiq> Upgrade to Flash Player 10 for improved playback performance. Upgrade Now or get more info.
<vivxone> Please suggest a name for our college tech fest
<Timbor> hi guys
<ActionParsnip1> rek: it sets the environment up properly
<vivxone> plz
<rafiq> this is the error message
<maximus_> indus: how to see the output of mount?
<indus> vivxone: wrong channel \
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: you got javascript enabled?
<bazhang> vivxone, offtopic for here
<vivxone> Please suggest a name for our college tech fest
<Pici> !ot | vivxone
<ubottu> vivxone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> maximus_: in mainmenu>accessories>terminal type mount
<indus> !paste | maximus_
<ubottu> maximus_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  properly equals....  i would have been able to write files on it?????
<rafiq> sorry how to check that?
<Timbor> i've a problem with my ubuntu system. it will not detect my ps2 mouse/keyboard.
<vivxone> i knowwww thttttt
<vivxone> plzzzzz
<Timbor> if i boot in the recovery mode i can work with my keyboard
<vivxone>  help me
<FloodBot1> vivxone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> i never do gksudo gedit.... i always do sudo gedit
<bazhang> vivxone, then stop asking
<xerox1> i would like to install the drivers for my ati x1800 on jaunty; the list of restricted drivers is empty; how to fix that?
<vivxone> god will help u
<Timbor> but if i start x it doenst work
<indus> vivxone: call it techspam
<pozic> Firefox crashes after I visit a page with a Flash plugin on it. Is this a known problem?
<maximus_> indus: lsusb -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251343/
<vivxone> ok
<indus> maximus_: what make is the usb hdd
<ActionParsnip1> rek: yes but it may mangle permissions and owners
<vivxone> as u wish
<vivxone> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<indus> bye
<rek> mangle?
<indus> rek: mangle=messup
<maximus_> indus: I do not understand the "what make" ?
<indus> maximus_: what company
<indus> :)
<indus> maximus_: make and model
<Lo_Pan> he already said western digital
<rek> indus ok mangle equals destroy
<maximus_> indus: Western Digital
<indus> maximus_: aargh thanks i remember
<rek> thx another word learnt
<indus> maximus_: whats the output of mount
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  properly equals....  i would have been able to write files on it?????
<maximus_> indus: mount -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251345/
<neoTheCat> this is a real general question, but has anyone had any problems with 9.04 becoming slower in general?
<indus> maximus_: ok in terminal type 'mount -a' without the quotes
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me what driver to use for nvidia ck804 AC'97 audio controller?
<indus> maximus_: ok here is a simpler solution> do u see anything in menu>places?
<maximus_> indus: mount -a gives nothing
<chrism> Has anybody spotted the corrupt file in the 9.04 remix .img?
<indus> maximus_: ya it wont give anythng,just mounts all devices
<maximus_> indus: no, I see nothing on the manu>places regarding the external usb hdd
<indus> maximus_: ok do this in terminal 'sudo modprobe usb_storage'
<oguncak> hi everybody.. is there a solution to prevent the beep sound on startup and shutdown? my sound scheme is adjusted for no sounds though!!!
<sergio>  	/msg StArGaTe|Mp3|020 XDCC SEND #26
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  user or users ?
<noise> hi 2 all.how can i have the 3
<noise> 3d cube ?
<noise> how is the name of the program?
<ziroday> oguncak: you can blacklist the pcspkr module all together and prevent your pc speaker from going off ever
<bret>  noise: compiz
<cahJogja> hiiii
<noise> ok
<maximus_> indus: nothing happens
<ziroday> !ccsm | noise
<ubottu> noise: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip1> rek: user i think, read the fstab guides
<indus> maximus_: ya nothing visible will happen
<rek> user
<indus> maximus_: now do a mount -a
<rek> yes other dev uses user
<maximus_> indus: still, nothing happens
<indus> maximus_: now check in places
<maximus_> indus: the usb hdd has fat32
<maximus_> indus: no new entries in places
<indus> maximus_: can i see out put of sudo fdisk -l also
<Montecristo_> !keep edmond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep edmond
<oguncak> thanks for the reply.. does that shut down my sounds copletely? will i be able to play music anyways?
<ziroday> oguncak: you will be able to play music. It only stops the pc speaker for making any "beeps"
<indus> maximus_: try this in terminal
<indus> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<maximus_> indus: fdisk -l -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251346/
<indus> kk
<indus> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<chrism> oguncak: i  left the chat  but can say i use psst.app It works well and is adjustable. Only affects the chime not the usual sound. hth
<indus> now paste the output of dmesg | tail
<maximus_> indus: the usb that is listed on the output of fdisk -l is not what I need
<indus> maximus_: nvm the fstab,
<indus> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<indus> now paste the output of dmesg | tail
<oguncak> thanks ziroday!!! so, how will i do the things you told? instructions :D
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me what driver to use for nvidia ck804 AC'97 audio controller?
<ziroday> oguncak: in a terminal type in sudo nano /etc/modules.d/blacklist and add in the line blacklist pcspkr
<indus> oguncak: you have a file called /etc/modules/blacklist.conf add line to end blacklist pcspkr
<maximus_> indus: dmseg | tail -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251348/
<indus> ziroday: ya sorry oguncak i forget exact path
<ActionParsnip1> booksbuggy: can you provide the output of: sudo lshw -C sound
<oguncak> thanks.. i hope i am not keeping you stuck with me.. i will try what you told.
<indus> ziroday: oguncak please use blacklist.conf in jaunty as the other one is deprecated
<indus> both work though
<rek> ActionParsnip1: now i don't even see it
<rek> don't even see it as a drive
<rek> helpp
<ActionParsnip1> rek: can you provide the output of     mount
<oguncak> ok ziroday.. i will try and come back again.
<indus> maximus_: ok switch off power to device, restart system , then boot into ubuntu and power on again
<booksbuggy> ActionParsnip1: what is the paste bin site again?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy, please see my private message
<bazhang> booksbuggy, paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> booksbuggy: any will do though, you don't need to use that particular one
<maximus_> indus: should I connect the device at boot time or after logged I log in?
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251352/
<booksbuggy> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251351/
<indus> maximus_:after login you connect it
<indus> maximus_: then check dmesg | tail
<rek> booksbuggy i told him lol
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ok what if you run: sudo mount -a
<rek> mount: mount point ext3 does not exist
<booksbuggy> ActionParsnip1: when i googled that they said something about it being buggy
<ubtest> Hey folks, I use standard Ubuntu CD and want to perform an automatic install. I specify auto=true url=http://..../preseed.cfg interactive=false, and the system properly gets the IP address and obtains the preseed file, but it still opens the graphical display and asks the questions manually, as if its ignoring the preseed data. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip1> booksbuggy: from a forum someone advises: sudo apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio
<booksbuggy> ActionParsnip1: okay
<rek> so gparted didn't the job?
<chrism> the corrupt file in the 9.04 remix .img is at  /pool/main/ppp/p.  Called PPP_245~.D nul nul.  It gives error -43 and can't be deleted or renamed or whatever.  It is screwing up my attempts to 'disk verify' and to get a proper reading of my USBs size.
<rek> mount: mount point ext3 does not exist
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ok can you pastebin the /etc/fstab file please
<rafiq> ActionParsnip: java script enabled..
<Dr_Willis> typos in fstab :) fun fun fun
<ubuntu> lol
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: tell me about it
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rek> rw action man ? we missed read and write maybe
<Dr_Willis> Fstabulus!
<ActionParsnip1> rafiq: change the line to /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext auto,users,uid=1000 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> gah
<Dr_Willis> ext2 or ext3 ya mean :)
<rek> users or user
<ActionParsnip1> /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3 auto,users,uid=1000 0 0
<Dr_Willis> Heh.
<rek> to be or not to be that is the question
<ActionParsnip1> rek: whichever you found it to be
<rafiq> text file fstab opened
<xerox1> i am facing a flickering mouse pointer + no desktop effects; graphics card: ati x1800 on jaunty; any recommendations?
<rek> lol
<rek> we must be more accurate
<ActionParsnip1> rek: if yu read some guides online you can find all this out, including the links in the factoid
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251357/
<ubtest> Btw, how can I disable graphical installer?I'd like the usual text version.
<booksbuggy> what kind of audio device is compatible with amorak?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: yeah, swap ext3 and /media/storage   around
<bazhang> ubtest, use the alternate cd? the minimal one?
<booksbuggy> I meant amarok
<ActionParsnip1> rek: the rest will be fine
<rek> ?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: i mixed the colomns up
<rek> ActionParsnip1: don't know
<ActionParsnip1> rek: change: /dev/sdb1 ext3 /media/storage auto,user,uid=1000 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> rek: to: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3 auto,user,uid=1000 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> rek: i know you don't know thats why i'm doing so much hand holding here
<rek> hand holding?
<rafiq>  ok now save?
<rek> can i reboot?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: me pretty much giving you every command and option rather than yo uinjecting anything to the process
<sheyla> #SEMARANG
<ActionParsnip1> rek: i'd add rw to the options too
<maximus_> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251359/
<sheyla> #semarang
<rek> uinjecting ? i whould ad rw too lol
<rek> and where?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: change auto,user,uid=1000   to rw,auto,user,uid=1000
<indus> maximus_: so still cant see the usb drive?
<rek> sure u don't miss something??
<maximus_> indus: still can't
<ActionParsnip1> rek: its a bit of experimentation with wat will work, we'll get there
<rafiq> Actionparsnip: file edited..shali save n close
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you can now save the file, close gedit and type: sudo mount -a
<maximus_> indus: but I've done reboot before too, so that won't help
<rek> in the fd0auto is before
<indus> maximus_: aah not sure whats going on,but i read somewhere on the forums about one step wait
<maximus_> indus: "one step wait" ?
<indus> maximus_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/344406
<maximus_> indus: the usb hdd is connecting and disconnecting automatically every 2 seconds
<rek> line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<indus> maximus_: i meant wait 1 sec :)
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you can now verify the task has complete by running     mount
<indus> maximus_: just read that link i think it might help
<ActionParsnip1> rek: ok can you pastebin the fstab file again
<indus> i need to leave now
<maximus_> indus: thank you!
<indus> maximus_: most welcome, bye then
<jacekowski> that reminds me something
<lorasairon> will gnome 3 change a lot?
<lorasairon> s/gnome/gconf
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251363/            for ActionParsnip1
<jacekowski> http://i28.tinypic.com/dg06iv.jpg
<bazhang> jacekowski, dont spam here
<rek> is there a gui to set this..... ....permissions^
<ransome132> jilo
<bazhang> ransome132, hi
<ransome132> hi there
<rek> UUID=30fcb748-ad1e-4228-af2f-951e8e7b56df / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0 1   ActionParsnip1 how can i find this root filesystem
<geirha> rek: sudo blkid -t UUID=30fcb748-ad1e-4228-af2f-951e8e7b56df
<rek> good and cool geirha
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you didnt change the line
<rek> ah sorry
<ActionParsnip1> rek: your fstab still reads: /dev/sdb1 ext3 /media/storage ext3  rw,auto,user,uid=1000 0 0     which won't work
<rek> 2 ext3
<ActionParsnip1> rek: it needs to read: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3  rw,auto,user,uid=1000 0 0
<vagothcpp> "sudo su" or "sudo bash", whats the difference?
<rek> and the rooth filesystem?
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: both arent hugely advised, sudo -i   is advised
<naf> ae
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip1: Why and Why?
<ce_luTu> aoww
<Commander1024> sudo bash just starts an new (redundant) bash with admin right
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: sudo su will make you be root, but when you modify files in your home they will be owned by root and you may damamge files and settings so you cannot log in
<cresuso> Hey
<cresuso> Sorry for asking there
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251371/ ActionParsnip1
<Commander1024> sudo su invokes the running shell with the "superuser" command in admin mode
<cresuso> but how can i register for #python channel ?
<bazhang> !register > cresuso
<ubottu> cresuso, please see my private message
<Kottizen> cresuso: I think it's already registred.
<ActionParsnip1> rek: have you formatted the partition?
<cresuso> Kottizen, It says no
<vagothcpp> and sudo -i when I modify files/save files it is as my user?
<cresuso> I'll seee bazhang, thank's
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: sudo -i   is an interactive sudo and will be your username just elevated in priveledges
<rek> yep but....why can't i set the right device with blkid ???
<bazhang> cresuso, register and identify, #freenode for help in the future thanks
<rek> he don't even display the drive in computer
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: your settings for bash will be your own too as when you run sudo su your settings and home will be /root
<cresuso> bazhang, Yes, sorry ;)
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you don't have to use blkid
<rek> however now i try to see if there are some problems with the wires
<ActionParsnip1> rek: you can use it if you wish
<rek> why ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Commander1024> sudo su will most probably not load a sane profile environment (wrong or no %PATH set etc.)
<ActionParsnip1> rek: if the partition shows up in sudo fstab -l then its fine
<rek> insane?
<rek> no
<schweizer_> hi folks
<rek> it does not work that command after i rebooted
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: its just advised to use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip1> rek: then your wires may be loose
<schweizer_> how can i set up a pseudo printer so that i can print a document for instance to a png file with "soffice -pt pseudo_printer_png document" ?
<sunamiebob> try sudo fdisk -l
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  99% yes
<rek> now i open the case
<ActionParsnip1> rek: make sure its off before you play
<rek> when i touch it i hear the hdd
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip1, i want to update my kde version from 4.1 to latest,do you know the repository address of kde?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip1: My wires have been loose for some time
<rek> must buy a new PSU what PSU do u like?
<ActionParsnip1> WishingMaster: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<ActionParsnip1> WishingMaster: its in the MOTD in #kubuntu
<rek> what PSU ....could i buy? 20 euro
<ActionParsnip1> rek: thats offtopic here
<rek> yep but it's a little ontopic
<rek> 5% topic
<nfrgvn_sh> 'ello
<bazhang> rek, its offtopic
<Pici> rek: No, its not.  ##hardware would be the best place to ask.
<rek> 2%
<bazhang> rek, try ##hardware
<nfrgvn_sh> i have a question
<rek> hi pici
<ActionParsnip1> rek: its hardware related which is OS independant, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #hardware
<nfrgvn_sh> any gurus around?
<rek> now i power off
<vagothcpp> What is the filesystem type for vbox shared folders?
<noise_> who is the best terminal
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  i know hw.... i'll be back and...
<ewook> noise_: I am.
<noise_> nice to meet you
<noise_> :p
<Otacon22> Wich program can i use to modify video and inserting audio and images?
<runpain2_> Hello all
<Otacon22> i've not found anything decent to do that
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: shares dont have an fs, its managed by the managed by the service
<runpain2_> How do i run file browser in root
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: gksudo <app name>
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip1: I beg to differ, it is used via a mount
<ewook> ActionParsnip1: so, nfs is what?
<nfrgvn_sh> i updated my presistant liveUSB and now it wont boot, any solutions?
<noise_> where can i find a guitar tuner?
<nfrgvn_sh> i updated my presistant liveUSB and now it wont boot, any solutions?
<vagothcpp> mount.vboxsf sharename mountpoint
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: then it will be determined by the sharing service, sshfs, smbfs
<ewook> noise_: in a music store, or via apt-cache search / aptitude / synaptec
<ActionParsnip1> etc
<vagothcpp> mount -t vboxfs MyShareName /mnt/ShareName
<nfrgvn_sh> i updated my presistant liveUSB and now it wont boot, any solutions?
<sunamiebob> does it boot to a shell?
<nfrgvn_sh> nope
<noise_> ok
<nfrgvn_sh> it hangs at boot error, about 3 secs after i turn on the PC
<noise_> how can i become a programer! :D
<bazhang> noise_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sunamiebob> hmm I had same problem but I typed exit [enter] twice and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and it booted fine
<noise_> okokokok
<nfrgvn_sh> theres no cmd line or anything i can type in
<Leaderfox> hallo guys who know ppp interface _
<abhishek_> how can I install flash player as to run youtube??
<abhishek_> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !flas > abhishek_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flas
<ActionParsnip1> !flash > abhishek_
<ubottu> abhishek_, please see my private message
<hasanhabibi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ??????????
<abhishek_> thanks...ubottu
<abhishek_> let me see it..
<sunamiebob> abhishek_ if you have problems still try this
<sunamiebob> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge
<sunamiebob> sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash
<nick_h> plasma and kicker crashed. i ssh'd into my box and ran "kstart plasma". however, that failed with "kstart: cannot connect to X server". any suggestions for what to do?
<sunamiebob> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pkkm> how to convert mp3 to flac?
<pkkm> in console
<sunamiebob> and then restart firefox and it should be working. I hope!
<ActionParsnip1> hasanhabibi: is there any error message in the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nick_h> pkkm: have you searched google? there are lots of answers there
<bazhang> nick_h, please dont recommend that here
<nick_h> bazhang: really? why's that?
<ActionParsnip1> pkkm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871894
<gribouille> hi
<EMPulse> hey guys
<bazhang> nick_h, people know about google; this is a support channel not a redirect to google.
<EMPulse> any idea how I can enable flash in chromium
<nick_h> bazhang: i agree. but many questions can be answered by searching google, and many people don't bother to search google before asking
<bazhang> nick_h, its not acceptable nonetheless.
<nick_h> bazhang: i'm happy to conform to the channel's guidelines, and shall do so from now on
<gribouille> on my machine, the command to launch firefox is firefox-3.0 and not firefox. as a result other programs can't lauch it. how can I rename firefox-3.5 to firefox ?
<ActionParsnip1> EMPulse: create a symlink to libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<ActionParsnip1> EMPulse: you will then need to run it with: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<gribouille> on my machine, the command to launch firefox is firefox-3.0 and not firefox. as a result other programs can't lauch it. how can I rename firefox-3.0 to firefox ?
<nick_h> bazhang: for the record, let me just state that i disagree with that policy. it reinforces bad behaviour
<EMPulse> ActionParsnip1, ah, thanks lemme try
<maximus_> anyone got the "modprobe ehci_hcd" working? it says that "FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found."
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a game
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> HAI
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> cool
<tavi> made for both mac and linux
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> :O
<ActionParsnip1> gribouille: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 /usr/bin/firefox
<tavi> but doesn't work
<lorasairon> tavi: what game?
<tavi> when i click on it
<EMPulse> ActionParsnip1, thanks, I did a tutorial that made the symbolic link thing, thanks alot for the help
<tavi> sun blast
<ActionParsnip1> EMPulse: np :)
<abhishek_> guys!!! I am still not been able to see youtube videos...wat i do
<tavi> http://www.sunblastthegame.com/support.php
<sunamiebob> kudos to ActionP
<ActionParsnip1> sunamiebob: ?
<sunamiebob> abhiskeh_ did u see my cmds for you up above ?
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> Hai boiz, what i want to do is: Build a kernel so i can apply a patch for my Broadcom network card :). So i wanted to ask where can i get source code? and if u got another idea how to apply the patch that would be great :D
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: you need to run:  tar -zxvf sunblast_demo_linux32.tar.gz
<LordLandon> Dear channel, why does the interbleh think it's so difficult to disable gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: to extract it
<tavi> i extracted it
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: ok cool
<tavi> and i cant start
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: is your ubuntu 32bit?
<tavi> also games like counter strike doesnt work
<tavi> yes
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: have you installed video drivers?
<tavi> yes
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> wtf
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> ?
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: ok then launch the game fromcommand line, when it dies, give us the output
<bazhang> LOLWTFOMGBBQ, watch the language
<tavi> well
<tavi> how should be the comand to lauch the game?
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> bazhang: ?
<Pici> !kernel | LOLWTFOMGBBQ these links should help
<ubottu> LOLWTFOMGBBQ these links should help: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<boss_mc> LOLWTFOMGBBQ: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+custom+kernel+compile&l=1
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: type the name of the thing  you click on in the folder
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> thank you guys and bots
<jiohdi> whats the best ubuntu compatible movie editor?
<tavi> sunblastdemo
<tavi> whitout any extension
<LOLWTFOMGBBQ> SEEMS U CANT HELP /CRY
<boss_mc> !best | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: best is an opinion so isnt concrete
<jiohdi> local opinion is acceptable to me :)
<boss_mc> jiohdi: then ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: best does not exist at any time excepting for an evaluation of a product to your own (and only your) requirements
<jiohdi> how do you operate it?
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: why not try a couple, see which you think is best
<rashed2020> Where do logs usually go? I'm looking for the apache logs
<jiohdi> action, thank you :)
<Acedip> how do i know that the computer has ditected the dvd rom??
<boss_mc> jiohdi: ask him 'What's the best video editor'
<boss_mc> rashed2020: /var/log
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020: try /var/log
<rashed2020> Thank you.
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, type: eject in the terminal. if it opens, you're a winner
<rek> ActionParsnip1:
<rek> unvalid mount option ActionParsnip1 but now it see it... but fdisk -l  doesn not didplay something
<tavi> ActionParsnip1:
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: it does eject, but does that mean its been mounted, coz i dont see any icon of the dvd rom?
<tavi> any ideea?
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, so your drive, works but when you put something in you cant access it?
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: yes
<strange> hey guys how to upgrade 8.04 to 9.04 from commandline
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, if you go to Places -> computer can you see your drive there?
<ActionParsnip1> rek: does the disk show up in bios?
<strange> ? upgrade
<Kottizen> !upgrade command line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> strange, no direct path
<boss_mc> strange: you have to upgrade to 8.10 first
<rek> if it sees it in computer (gnome) of course
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade > strange
<ubottu> strange, please see my private message
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: no, i cant see it
<bazhang> strange, you need to go to 8.10 first
<rek> ActionParsnip1:  so.. it asys wrong fs type bla bla bla if i do sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip1> strange: do the server upgrade as it uses command line, you will not however install the server kernel (this is good)
<ActionParsnip1> rek: if the partition doesnt show up in the fdisk output then you need to look into that, did you format the partition?
<boss_mc> !upgrade > boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc, please see my private message
<rek> ./media/storage ActionParsnip1 is this an invalit mount option?
<strange> ActionParsnip1L: alright thanks i will keep the desktop install then i hope
<fbianconi> strange: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upgrade+8.04+to+9.04+from+commandline
<rek> i used gparted... created partition tthe* and...said him to format it
<rek> rety
<rek> try
<ActionParsnip1> rek: its not ./media/storage  its /media/storage
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, hmm, never some across that before. Every drive iv ever owned has just appeared there, as well as friends machines.. if its not being detected i dont know what to do. Perhaps someone else in here can help?
<rek> action / irc  eat the line lol
<fbianconi> strange: sorry was not my intention to disrispect
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: well how to check which device is my drive?
<strange> i get "No new release found" when i run  do-release-upgrade
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, is this a new install?
<anast> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, runnning updates usually fixes things on a new install for me, try that first
<anast> could someone help with libg2c installation?
<rek> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<rek>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<rek>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<rek>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> i'm not flooding floodBot1
<bazhang> rek, paste.ubuntu.com dont flood
<rek> hei
<rek> formatted it again and now i don't see the media
<strange> found it had to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<rek> why?
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: no its not, i installed 9.04 months back, but just got a new dvd rom, the older one had some lense problems
<strange> thanks guys
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, do you have anything in /media?
<pragmatisti> has anyone had problems with amarok in ubuntu 9.04?
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | pragmatisti
<ubottu> pragmatisti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rek> im really tired
<CaptainCrook> i'm trying to save a projet file that is located in system files...it says access denied... anyway to sudo save?
<CaptainCrook> in a gui application...
<pragmatisti> thx, its my first time using irc
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, Places->Computer->Filesystem->Media  whats in there?
<b3rz3rk3r> brb... have to hang the washing :(
<caio_> hi, when i double-click .deb files it opens Ark, and I cant install package, how can I do it? without going to command line...
<bazhang> caio_, which .deb
<rek> help
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: there are folders named cdrom0 and cdrom1 but nothing in there
<caio_> bazhang: what?
<rek> help i'm tired
<caio_> all .deb opens on ark.
<bazhang> rek, take chat elsewhere
<null_> ndabänd
<null_> oh
<rek> no bazhang
<rek> no
<DJones> !ot | rek
<ubottu> rek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pragmatisti> on ubuntu amarok appears to be fine but I get no sound. solution?
<abhishek_> can I play mp3 and standard media formats in UBUNTU?
<bazhang> abhishek_, sure
<rek> !ot nothing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot nothing
<koudelka_> abhishek_, yes
<bazhang> install ubuntu-restricted-extras abhishek_
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pragmatisti> I get the message in amarok on startup that "the audio playback device HDA intel" does not work"
<koudelka_> it should automatically ask you to install the necessary drivers
<abhishek_> from where can I install it...bazhang
<koudelka_> codecs i mean
<koudelka_> not drivers
<thiebaude> koudelka_, synaptic
<bazhang> abhishek_, from synaptic package manager or the command line
<shindow> i want to ask about mount
<shindow> should the xp mount before we use the disk
<Aroll605> Hello
<sunamiebob> abhishek_: its gona be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> abhishek_, lets keep it in channel please
<Aroll605> whats the difference between free and available disk space?
<Aroll605> in gnome-system-manager
<rohdef> does anyone happen to know how to use the "network usb" from the D-Link DIR-635 in Ubuntu?
<abhishek_> yeah sure..you can tell here to...
<mirash> hi there
<mirash> :)
<koudelka_> hi
<vagothcpp> How do I restart X/Gnome
<Kottizen> win 19
<Kottizen> ops
<Aroll605> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Aroll605> Does anyone know whats the difference between Available and Free disk space in gnome-system-manager?
<mirash> i want to include windows in my boot options
<mirash> how can i?
<mirash> i can now boot my ububntu only
<bazhang> abhishek_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (from the terminal)
<mirash> s/ububntu/ubuntu
<mirash> how can I include Windows also in Grub?
<pragmatisti> i just installed amarok and i am getting no sound, is this common?
<koudelka_> mirash, ubuntu didnt add it automatically?
<mirash> didnt
<mirash> i dont knw y
<bazhang> mirash, windows installed second?
<mirash> usually it does
<mirash> no
<mirash> 1st, I installed Win
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto mirash
<Aquahallic> mirash: did you put winblows on a separate partition?
<koudelka_> mirash, what version of windows is it?
<mirash> ya
<mirash> WinXP SP2
<rek> Error opening file '/media/disk/easytut-it.pdf': Permission denied
<rek> help now it's mounted
<b3rz3rk3r> back
<sunamiebob> youll have to edit the boot.ini
<bret> mirash, from file manager, can you see your windows partition?
<vagothcpp> It failed to restart X/GNOME
<mirash> I just want to know which drive I have to give in menu.lst
<Aquahallic> mirash: can you mount and browse that partition and see your win installation?
<iceroot> is gparted resizing a partition while running the os? or at the boot like partition magic? because i want to resize a fake-raid1 and ubuntu-live is not detectong the raid until running dmraid
<Lord-Readman> hello, how do you make a message popup to the user? ie im in ssh to an ubuntu desktop and wish to leave a message
<mirash> I can see my Win files in one drive
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, there isnt meant to be anything in there, but if they are showing up then your drive is being detected by ubuntu, which is good
<koudelka_> mirash, you have to add windows to your grub config
<k4dm3l> hello?
<Myrtti> iceroot: you can't resize a partition that you've got mounted
<koudelka_> it is pretty easy
<rek> Error opening file '/media/disk/easytut-it.pdf': Permission denied   b3rz3rk3r
<k4dm3l> people! good morning
<iceroot> Myrtti: lice-cd
<iceroot> Myrtti: live-cd
<koudelka_> mirash, you can find the file in /boot/grub/
<koudelka_> i think it is called grub.conf
<koudelka_> or
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: ohk, but then what to do now?
<koudelka_>  menu something
<b3rz3rk3r> rek, use sudo
<k4dm3l> any one of you have tried to update an ipod on linux?
<Milligan> How can I check TXT records for a domain ?
<bazhang> koudelka_, menu.lst
<bazhang> k4dm3l, the firmware? cant be done
<koudelka_> bazhang, yes that thanks
<bret> mirash, here gives you some instructions:  htp://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-116093.html
<tuxxie> how can I connect to a serial console
<k4dm3l> tuxxie, use minicom
<koudelka_> mirash, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116093#4
<tuxxie> k4dm3l, thanks
<k4dm3l> bazhang, any way to run a virtualbox windows inside
<Lord-Readman> hello, how do you make a message popup to the user? ie im in ssh to an ubuntu desktop and wish to leave a message
<k4dm3l> and itunes detect ipod?
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Lord-Readman> like the one when the its locked
<bazhang> k4dm3l, that would be the option
<k4dm3l> bazhang, y will try
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, just had a google session - this might solve your problem: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7756715
<k4dm3l> thanks
<mirash> no grub.conf there
<bazhang> k4dm3l, be forewarned though it is really slow
<bazhang> mirash, its menu.lst
<k4dm3l> ok, what about wine?
<bazhang> k4dm3l, itunes will work in wine, but even more glacial
<homy> Hi! Which easy to set-up remote backup solution would you recommend? I mean, something like rsnapshot or rdiff-backup that backups to a local server.
<sunamiebob> /boot/grub/
<b3rz3rk3r> k4dm3l, i just use banshee to manage my ipod.. works great
<olinuxx> yep'
<bazhang> b3rz3rk3r, he wants to upgrade firmware of an ipod though
<k4dm3l> but i need to upgrade it
<mirash> i hav menu.lst
<b3rz3rk3r> homy, i use sbackup.. works great for my purposes. supports remote servers
<bret> I have itouch, and banshee won't work with it.  what version of itunes will work in wine?
<mirash> i need to knw which hd is my disk
<bazhang> bret, best to check appdb
<b3rz3rk3r> bazhang, ah, yeah, you will need to do that from itunes afaik ?
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<k4dm3l> bret, use floola
<mirash> hd0,1 or hd0,2 ....................
<thiebaude> bret, not all programs work in wine
<sunamiebob> mirash: which one does menu.lst show booting ubuntu?
<mirash> /boot/vmlinuz.......................
<bret> last I checked I did not see a version that worked good in the wine app db.  saw someone said that itunes worked and wondered what version they had
<namuch> does anyone know what package contains the "merge" command for ubunut server 8.04?
<homy> b3rz3rk3r: it seems sbackup is not mantained anymore?
<bret> floola will also not work with itouch k4dm3l, but thanks for the suggestion.
<miguelzen> hello
<koudelka_> mirash, it is probably  hd01 if thats the one you installed first
<miguelzen> salut
<koudelka_> you can try
<miguelzen> bonjour
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<joeyeye> mirash: cd /boot, then df .
<mirash> wat
<Sitowlan> namuch, rcs
<b3rz3rk3r> homy, i dont know if thats the case or not, didnt really look into it too much, i was told it was good and simple.. and for me that just the case. It even backups to my FreeBSD server. If you want it simple and automated, thats what id suggest
<namuch> ahh, very good, thanks
<mirash> its /dev/sda5
<mirash> so
<homy> Is rdiff-backup recommendable?
<mirash> hd0,4
<mirash> isnt it?
<selocol> can someone recommend me a clear console font?
<vavar> how can i generate the x11 configuration files for xinit?
<joeyeye> mirash: yes, and double check with sudo fdisk -l and see which is listed as the boot drive
<asger> I neede help. My screen resolution is messed up after i tryed to connect to tv-out
<mirash> iits linux swap, the boot disk
<dr3mro> hi i am using jaunty now and i can successfully use my modem to start xchat but firefox dont get i have internet connection but i can ping yahoo and i can use xchat i use wvdial and all is fine help plz
<rosco_y> What is the best virtual Operating System Software to install?
<Megra_> virtualbox is great
<bret> rosco_y, I personally like virtualbox...  but I think it's up to the individuals preference
<bazhang> rosco_y, there is no best. try them and decide
<rek> Error opening file '/media/disk/easytut-it.pdf': Permission denied   bazhang
<rosco_y> Megra_: Thank you, I will try it out :)
<mirash> what is that chainloader?
<mirash> in menu.lst?
<rosco_y> (I'm also holding you responsible--if it's not the best then grrrrrr)
<Megra_> mirash, it allows to load another loader
<bret> rosco_y, xen works good for linux virtualizations, but is kind of slow w/ windows
<dr3mro> i use wvdial to connect to dial up modem and i can use xchat now but firefox cant browse the net plz help
<Megra_> mirash, typically, the Microsoft loader
<bazhang> rosco_y, virtualbox-ose is in the repos if you dont need usb support
<mirash> another loader?
<mirash> means other than grub?
<mirash> let me see
<sunamiebob> mirash: yes I have mine set +1
<Megra_> mirash, for example, if you install Windows XP then Linux, you can use Grub to launch Linux, and if you want to run XP, grub launch the Micriosoft loader which will launch XP
<vavar> how to generate the x11 configuration files for xinit? i don't have /etc/X11/X.
<ace_> I need help... I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my sisters laptop, and she typed in her password during setup.. We started up after install and went to update, she put in her password and it's saying wrong password! Is there a way to recover the password without reinstalling?
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: there is no dvd rom entry in /etc/fstab
<Megra_> !wiki xorg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki xorg
<Megra_> !wiki X
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki X
<homy> ace_: on boot of ubuntu, select "Recover mode"
<iaca> I am in recovery mode, how do i stop certain programs from starting up at boot?
<bazhang> Megra_, please /msg ubottu
<Pici> Megra_: ubottu doesnt have a !wiki command.
<iaca> please
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, cdrom entry tho?
<ace_> homy: Ok, and it will take me through the process to recover password?
<homy> ace_: look at this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Megra_> vavar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Megra_> bazhang, ok
<ace_> homy: Thank you!!
<homy> ace_: not completely, you have to enter some things, look at the link.
<dr3mro> no  answer i found it any way i had to go file disable work offline
<dr3mro> thanks any way
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: yeah, no such cdrom entry either
<VaineDragon> ANYONE? Is there a Quickbooks server module out there for EBOX/Ununtu Hardy?
<rek> sudo chown user:user /media/disk !!!! bazhang it was simple
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, then you will need to create one like in the example on that link i sent you
<Megra_> !xorg | vavar
<ubottu> vavar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sparr> I need to redirect all traffic to a particular server/port to a different port on the same server, either in my web browser or at a lower level on my computer.  How can I do this?
<vavar> Megra_: thanks
<morph_> hello i got problem whit server jackd
<morph_> someone can help me?
<vavar> Megra_: i didn't install xorg. just xinit.
<MrElendig> morph_: no, because you havn't said what your problem is
<Megra_> !ask | morph_
<ubottu> morph_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rek> b3rz3rk3r: lol that music is the hell
<enoch> hi all
<b3rz3rk3r> rek, what music?
<rek> the berzerker
<enoch> how can i add loose bindings options to compiz by default in ubuntu 9.04??
<morph_> Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<bazhang> rek, ??
<iaca> How do you change application startup from within Recovery Mode?
<rek> what bazhang ?
<rbil> can anyone tell me how the latest versions of xorg.conf works? where are the details now stored?
<grawity> rbil: They are detected automatically.
<rek> it's metal
<bazhang> !ot > rek
<ubottu> rek, please see my private message
<erUSUL> rbil: they are not stored they are configured at runtime
<rbil> gravity: yes, but the stuff has to be written somewhere
<rek> again
<enoch> how can i add loose bindings options to compiz by default in ubuntu 9.04??
<rek> sudo chown user:user /media/disk !!!! bazhang i found the problem
<grawity> rbil: Not necessarily. It can just detect "stuff" on start.
<homy> Is rdiff-backup recommendable?
<rbil> and if it detects incorrectly? in the old days one could tweak xorg.conf to get it to work
<erUSUL> rbil: you can still do that. if an xorg.conf is present is followed
<rosco_y> Rehi channel--I tried virtualbox, but it crashes on my Windows 7 (64 bit) install--did anyone have luck installing 64 bit Windows 7 in a VBox?
<rbil> this is getting too windoze-like to me
<grawity> rbil: You still can tweak xorg.conf.
<erUSUL> rbil: just do the old 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<rosco_y> rbil: you can log in to a command shell ;)
<rbil> yes, but i want to know how it might be missing it's analysis
<erUSUL> rbil: start from that an teak the conf all you want
<erUSUL> tweak**
<achilles> does anyone have experience with hosting and configuring TRAC?
<rosco_y> It's not windows-like unless you're reading dump files
<rosco_y> What is a popular alternative to Virtualbox?
<iaca> I am at the root shell prompt in recovery mode, how do you stop programs from starting up at boot?
<mirash> Guys, its not working
<mirash> Windows in not in the list
<rbil> when xorg is unable to realize that I changed graphics card it doesn't report what it thinks is there. so where would i find this out?
<rosco_y> rbil: what card are you using?
<hendrixski> achilles: hello
<rbil> nvidia is what i put in
<ThreeNertia> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ruben23> are there current problem with ubuntu desktop nstallation with regards to high definition audio drivers..?
<rbil> X wouldn't start
<ThreeNertia> !test
<rosco_y> You might try: System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<mirash> i want to include Windows in boot menu
<erUSUL> iaca: which one ?
<ecolitan> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<bazhang> ThreeNertia, /msg ubottu please
<rbil> but since details aren't recorded in xorg, no idea what it is automatically installing
<ThreeNertia> Who's in charge of ubottu?
<erUSUL> rbil: details are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log like allways
<erUSUL> ThreeNertia: why you ask ?
<rek> hi
<rbil> erUSUL: yeh, if I could understand what was being said in that log file :-)
<erUSUL> rbil: (II) informative (WW) warnings (EE) serious errors
<ThreeNertia> erUSUL: Because as far as I'm aware, ubottu is an eggdrop. And has an invalid command script in which I would appreciate help implementing on my bot
<bazhang> ThreeNertia, supybot
<enoch> how can i add loose bindings options to compiz by default in ubuntu 9.04??
<erUSUL> ThreeNertia: is supybot based
<ThreeNertia> Damn
<rbil> Anyway, I just don't like this "automatic" stuff. I want to see configs in text files
<Acedip> b3rz3rk3r: thankyou, adding the line in /etc/fstab did the job
<iaca> erUSUL: Ubuntu 9.04 x64
<Pici> ThreeNertia: If you do have questions about our plugins, you can ask in #ubuntu-bots though.
<erUSUL> iaca: which software you want to disable ?
<ThreeNertia> Thanks for the info
<iaca> erUSUL: i believe it is conky
<b3rz3rk3r> Acedip, np man, you did all the hard work yourself. glad its working.
<erUSUL> rbil: we have told you twice already that you can use an xorg.conf if you want to
<rbil> that has always been the power of Linux and I just don't like stuff happening that is hidden from the user. A step backwards
<iaca> erUSUL: was using the system cleanup tool lslint and it screwed up my system
<ruben23> are there current problem with ubuntu desktop nstallation with regards to high definition audio drivers..?
<erUSUL> iaca: how come ?
<rbil> end of rant :-)
<iaca> once the system is booted up the screen is flashing
<marielis> hola
<erUSUL> !es | marielis
<toDDie> conky screwed up your screen?
<ubottu> marielis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iaca> erUSUL: the screen flashes and I can not access anything
<marielis> alguien me puede ayudar algun programa p2p para bajar musica
<marielis> ?
<enoch> how can i add loose bindings options to compiz by default in ubuntu 9.04?? ...
<mirash> when I try to save menu.lst, it says permission denied
<marielis> hello
<erUSUL> marielis: not here go to #ubuntu-es ( /j #ubuntu-es )
<sunamiebob> iaca did u install a proprietary video driver?
<bazhang> marielis, /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<marielis> somebody help me with ares over ubuntu?
<erUSUL> marielis: here we can only talk in english
<marielis> sorry for writed in spanish
<mirash> what to do
<iaca> sunamiebob: I have Catalyst 9.7
<rbil> btw, any channels dedicated to ubuntu on netbooks, particularly the original AAO?
<mirash> how can I save menu.lst?
<n3tb0y> sad
<n3tb0y> asd
<n3tb0y> sad
<ruben23> are there current problem with ubuntu desktop nstallation with regards to high definition audio drivers..?
<iceroot> rbil: #eeebuntu
<erUSUL> marielis: the siplest option is to try to make the are windows client run in wine
<th0r> mirash: you have to edit menu.lst using 'sudo nano menu.lst'
<ruben23> high definition audio device driver are supported by ubuntu..?
<maco> ruben23: HDA spec is allaround problematic
<iceroot> ruben23: yes
<mirash> ya, I did it like that
<sunamiebob> iaca: so ati card right? you need to use the open source driver for it. I had the same problem
<erUSUL> rbil: they are suported. mine work out of the box
<mirash> and supplied the pass
<iceroot> ruben23: works fine here on jaunty
<mirash> and also edited
<maco> ruben23: they are supported, yes, but the spec is so broad....many only half-work, though i think most work mostly
<ruben23> maco: what you mean problimatic..?
<erUSUL> ruben23: they are suported. mine work out of the box
<savid> I have a USB bluetooth adapter in my notebook that doesn't seem to be working.  the command "hciconfig" doesn't show anything,  though I'm seeing this in lsusb:  "Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0db0:6970 Micro Star International Bluetooth adapter"
<savid> Any ideas?
<mirash> but when  I try to save, permission denied
<marielis> erUSUL, yes i do, but the ares with wine don't download
<iaca> sunamiebob: the driver is working fine for me, the problem did not start until i used the cleanup tool
<bkatl> can anyone tell me how to install partition maker in ubuntu?
<maco> ruben23: from a driver dev point of view, they are hard to get working "quite right" so there are lots of bugs filed for them. the spec has hundreds of pages of errata, and depending when it was implemented and by whom, fits or doesnt fit variously
<Pici> bkatl: sudo apt-get install gparted
<maco> ruben23: there's a good chance it'll work, but dont be surprised if something like "microphone built into screen doesnt work" comes up
<maco> ruben23: in which case...use the mic jack instead
<sunamiebob> iaca: oh ok I thought yur were talking about when it is booting gdm
<bkatl> when I tried that, it asked me "bkatl@bkatl-laptop:~$ sudo -apt install gparted
<bkatl> sudo: please use single character options
<bkatl> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<bkatl> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<bkatl>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<FloodBot1> bkatl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bkatl> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<maco> ruben23: if you can find out the codec in use on the hardware: WIN. avoid sigmatel and realtek.
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of a virtualbox that works with Win 7 (64 bit)?
<maco> ruben23: theyre the most problematic
<tuxxie> I have installed minicom and set the port to ttyS0 but when i start it using " sudo minicom -c on" and type ctrl-a it tells me I am offline. any ideas what i am doing wrong?
<Pici> bkatl: Don't put the dash in front of apt-get
<MrElendig> bkatl: drop the -
<bazhang> bkatl, sudo apt-get install gparted
<iceroot> rosco_y: virtualbox 3.x
<bkatl> ok thanks Pici
<rosco_y> iceroot: Mine crashes just after file-copy operation of the installation...
<erUSUL> tuxxie: what is connected to ttyS0 ?
<SeLEct> Hello everyone, Im trying to safe some files from my brothers computer so im running ubuntu livecd. I want to transfer the files to my ftp server. But can't find any ftp client installed in the CD
<SeLEct> any tips?
<ruben23> ok thanks
<iceroot> rosco_y: windows is rc, so its not final.
<JohnTeddy> Anyone running hardy heron, can you please put your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file on www.pastebin.com for me please, I need to see the original.
<rosco_y> hmmm.... might be a bios setting
<tuxxie> a dell switch
<grawity> SeLEct: Places --> Connect To Server
<VaineDragon> ANYONE? Is there a Quickbooks server module out there for EBOX/Ununtu Hardy?
<rosco_y> msg is "CPU not compatible with 64 bit mode"
<grawity> iceroot: Windows 7 is already RTMed, it can now be considered final.
<rosco_y> looks like I should crack the manual :(
<iceroot> grawity: ah ok, didnt know
<rosco_y> ty peoples
<tuxxie> erUSUL, a dell switch.
<maco> rosco_y: did you get a 64bit iso and try to use it on a 32bit machine? sounds like it
<iaca> erUSUL: FsLint was the program that messed up my install
<aluno> Ólá
<SeLEct> grawity i love you, thank you :)
<grawity> SeLEct: And don't forget the good old 'ftp' command in Terminal.
<SeLEct> grawity ive never used it :) and im short on time so had not time to learn now :D
<Berto> Hi - Where do I change my settings to automatically load Amarok when an iPod is plugged in?
<SeLEct> needed something gui like :D
<Berto> Right now it's opening the other program... rhythmbox... don't like that app
<iaca> erUSUL: I just need to know how to disable a program from startup whilst i am in the recovery mode command prompt
<grawity> Berto: Then remove rhythmbox?
<Berto> grawity, yeah i can do that.  i guess i still need to find the setting
<bfa> seLEct, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<grawity> Berto: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications, maybe
<sunamiebob> SeLEct: goto Places->Connect To Server...
<VaineDragon> ANYONE? Is there a Quickbooks server module out there for EBOX/Ununtu Hardy?
<Berto> grawity, thanks i have it manually typed in.. we'll see!
<erUSUL> iaca: look in ~/.config/autostart/
<erUSUL> !br | aluno
<ubottu> aluno: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iaca> erUSUL: tuy i'm going to try now
<bfa> msg NickServ register bfa bret381@gmail.com
<erUSUL> bfa: you need a / in front of that... choose a different password everyone has seen it
<grawity> bfa: You forgot an / before the command; also, it won't accept "bfa" as a password anyway.
<bfa> haha  my bad guys
<VaineDragon> ANYONE? Is there a Quickbooks server module out there for EBOX/Ununtu Hardy?
<sunamiebob> VaineDragon: help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickBooks Enterprise Data Server
<erUSUL> !repeat | VaineDragon
<ubottu> VaineDragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<psykus> i can't seem to get the rdesktop/terminal services app to connect to the console session of a windows vista machine. the option is there in the performance tab, "attach to console" however it creates an entirely new session on the other computer instead of logging into the one I already have on the user
<psykus> tried from both the GUI, and the console
<psykus> rdesktop -0 (IP/hostname)
<grawity> Does Vista even have "console sessions"?
<rachit_vit> hi
<rachit_vit> my vlc is not working
<psykus> grawity: yes. you can remote desktop in as the current/console user or a user in the background
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: define "not working!"
<MrElendig> s/!//
<psykus> and in this case it's creating a new session in the background
<rachit_vit> when i play a song nothing appears
<psykus> the option is there however it doesn't work
<MrElendig> sounds more like a alsa/pulse problem
<iceroot> rachit_vit: staert vlc from the terminal and look for errors
<rachit_vit> for that i just have to type vlc in terminal
<grawity> psykus: I thought the "session 0" was only in XP (and got reserved for services in Vista).
<powerjuce> i hav emptied the trash on my desktop, but it says it is not empty
<iceroot> rachit_vit: yes
<jacekowski> why inkscape takes like 1,5G of ram on small 1M svgz file
<rachit_vit> ok..
<powerjuce> it keeps saying there are 3 items left
<psykus> grawity: hmm. that would explain why -0 wouldn't work then
<bigjb> does anyone know how to make the icons smaller in netbook remix please?
<Luisito> alguien me ayudar con apche en ubuntu
<Mez> win 50
<rachit_vit> MrElendig: im getting this msg - VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<rachit_vit> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<rachit_vit> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root first and
<rachit_vit> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<FloodBot1> rachit_vit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !es | Luisito
<ubottu> Luisito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: obviosuly, don't run it as root
<iceroot> rachit_vit: why are you root???
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: it's just stupid to run it as root
<rachit_vit> im sorry
<Anarhist> hi, i really need to get a dump (text dump will do fine) of all the packages currently installed via apt-get on this machine
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<JanHolbo> Good evening all!
<grawity> MrElendig: It's vlc-WRAPPER....
<erUSUL> !clone | Anarhist
<ubottu> Anarhist: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hdon> how do i cancel an "Extract" operation in RhythmBox? the CD is scratched, and my load average on my dual core 2.33 GHz Core 2 Duo is 4.58 -- i can barely do anything, everything i click takes forever!
<JanHolbo> ?? encryptfs
<psykus> grawity: the session created from ubuntu's rdesktop seems to show up as "RDP-Tcp#0" while my actual console session just says "Console"
<erUSUL> hdon: kill the offending proccess (RB)
<rachit_vit> is there any way i can use to run vlc a sroot
<Anarhist> thanks, erUSUL
<grawity> hdon: Would killing rhythmbox work? Go to terminal, type "pkill -9 rhythmbox"
<MrElendig> grawity: sounds like he's running vlc as root, and not a suid'ed vlc-wrapper
<erUSUL> rachit_vit: the question is why you need to run is as root ?
<Luisito> como mierda pongo esto en español
<rachit_vit> i get all the priveledge when i run it as root
<erUSUL> Luisito: ve a #ubuntu-es pon /join #ubuntu-es
<tvuser> hi, I have a problem with waking up from standby
<hdon> grawity, erUSUL: yeah, i didn't want it to have to come to that if there was a way to cancel it in the GUI :(
<rachit_vit> i mean for my other work
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: read what it tells you
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: it tells you to use the wrapper if you need real-time/access to privileged ports
<JanHolbo> I need a little pointer: when installing UbuntuStudio i opted to encrypt my /home ...   now I need to reinstall - Should I decrypt first?
<rachit_vit> ya
<hdon> man Jaunty is so full of bugs i am thinking of writing my own GUI app to interface with bugs.launchpad.net more efficiently!
<erUSUL> rachit_vit: we (i) do not support people running all the time as root sorry
<JanHolbo> and how do I decrypt my /home`?
<rachit_vit> ok i got the pint i will run it as normal user
<MrElendig> rachit_vit: if you need root to access your files, then you are doing something wrong
<rachit_vit> thanks erUSAL
<iceroot> rachit_vit: run everything as a normal user, also only login als normal user
<rachit_vit> ok
<MrElendig> and it would be a good time to look into group access and membership
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: do you know anything about ubuntu's encryption of /home?
<enthdegree> hello!
<erUSUL> !find crypt
<ubottu> Found: cryptsetup, ghostscript, libbeecrypt6, libbeecrypt6-dev, libcrypt-blowfish-perl (and 75 others)
<jaredlin_> HELLO
<erUSUL> !search crypt
<ubottu> Found: encrypted, truecrypt, prayer
<akshay> any body who can help me
<psykus> lol, time to install wine and copy over the terminal services client exe
<powerjuce> the trash icon on my drive never seems to get empty, no matter what i do. i hav emptied it like a million times
<akshay> BUZZ
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: it's the same as everyone else uses. dm-crypt
<akshay> BUZZ
<mazda01> in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<akshay> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<akshay> any body to help
<MrElendig> akshay: no
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: how to unencrypt?
<Knirgh> akshay: if u state a question
<erUSUL> !ask | akshay
<rachit_vit> my audio goes away when i use headphone
<ubottu> akshay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaredlin_> ubuntu 9.04 ATI x1300 GUP very  bad
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: luks is the prefered way, usually
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: or rather: is it necessary to unencrypt to reinstall ubuntu`?
<sandstrom> I'm trying to use su --login username but can't get past the authentication. Tried my own password and root password.
<akshay> <knirgh>     iam havng problem wid the grub
<dtolj> How to convert ASF to OGG with mencoder or ffmpeg?
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: nope
<sandstrom> Anyone know what I may be doing wrong?
<tvuser> hi, I have a problem with waking up after a long standby, could someone please help me identify the problem?
<Knirgh> akshay: please write the whole problem in one line, cannot follow it otherwise
<rachit_vit> MrElendig:my sound goes away when i use headphone
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: you can skip making a /home in the installer, and just add your existing /home after you are done reinstalling
<maco> tvuser: file a bug
<th0r> sandstrom: you can only login as username with username's password
<maco> sandstrom: put in THAT user's password
<akshay> its some thing like ......................grub loading error 21
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: and the key is stored on the /home folder already?
<sandstrom> th0r: I don't think that user has one. It's a system only user
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: I asume that you have the key to unlock it backed up somewhere
<grawity> sandstrom: In that case, use sudo -u username -i
<grawity> sandstrom: This one will ask for your own pass.
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: not really .....   how to do?
<maco> sandstrom: i dont think you can login as a system user. they have /bin/nologin as their shells
<hdon> on Debian Etch, RhythmBox had preferences regarding "extraction." where did these preferences go? there used to be more options!
<hilcona> hallo
<Luisito> alguien me puede ayudar con apache
<Knirgh> akshay: is it on a fresh ubuntu install? do you have more that one harddrive?
<sandstrom> grawity: thanks!! that must be the one I used last time
<tvuser> maco: what's the bug? its really wired, I can put the computer to standby and wake up as much as I like, as long as the suspend period is less than few hours... btw, where do I submit a bug?
<gregorio1982> scusate ubuntu italiano chat?
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: grab the key and put it on a usb stick or something
<MrElendig> asuming you use a key and not only a password
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: /home is a seperate partition
<Luisito> Helfen Sie mir bitte
<enthdegree> I have a problem mounting my FAT32 Partition to be read/writeable in Crunchbang 9.04. When I mount it, it's writeable for a short while but then later it gives me errors about how it's a read only FS. Here's the Fstab line I added:" /dev/sda3 /home/enthdegree/Share vfat rw,user,auto,umask=0000,iocharset=utf8 0 0" . I also chmodded the actual 'sda3' file in /dev to 777 enthdegree:enthdegree (as a test) but to no avail. Any help wou
<enthdegree> ld be greatly appreciated! :D
<th0r> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maco> tvuser: bugs get filed on launchpad.net.  get an account thre then run "ubuntu-bug linux" to file a kernel bug. there's something wrong in the acpi stuff in the kernel
<JanHolbo> ok
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: you can't unlock something when the key is on the other side of the locked door :)
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: ok - will try that - thanks :-)
<maco> Luisito: #ubuntu-de
<Luisito> alguien habla quiespañol
<maco> Luisito: solo inglés aquí, por favor. para español #ubuntu-es
<Knirgh> enthdegree: does unmounting and manually do "mount -t vfat /dev/XXX /mnt/XXX" work?
<enthdegree> you mean mounting as root?
<mazda01> in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: hmmm   really? ;-) but is it the whole /home that gets encrypted or just the data inside each individual folder (e.g. /home/peter /home/mark /home Jan etc)?
<Knirgh> enthdegree: yes. doesnt matter on fat drives
<tvuser> maco: thanx I will... Do you think there is anything I could do in the meantime?
<maco> tvuser: not really
<mirash> i need to boot Windows
<mirash> any idea?
<enthdegree> brb, trying...
<maco> tvuser: is it out of battery when you try to wake it up?
<akshay> hello
<powerjuce> the trash icon on my drive never seems to get empty, no matter what i do. i hav emptied it like a million times. How do i really empty the trash. I already deleted the ~/.local/share/Trash/* as well as /root/.local/share/Trash/* but the trash still appears full. I also hav 2 internal drives, i do not kno if that causes a problem. can anyone help?
<tvuser> maco: its a desktop
<maco> tvuser: my laptop used to only last 12 hours suspended, then the battery'd run out and of course it couldnt...oh
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: ie could I drop the key in the /home/ folder?
<akshay> <knirgh>..........heelooooo
<akshay> u dere
<Knirgh> yes look in private
<enthdegree> ...yes.
<enthdegree> I can mount it.
<Knirgh> enthdegree: so can u add that in /etc/fstab?
<enthdegree> I mounted it w/ sudo, though. so to be able to write to it I have to do 'sudo touch test'
<grawity> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/.
<sunamiebob> /part
<grawity> Whoops.
<MrElendig> JanHolbo: that would be like locking your car key inside the car
<sunamiebob> whoops
<Knirgh> enthdegree: are you sure? it worked for me with a ntfs disk
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: been there - done that - no reason to repeat that experience :-)
<MrElendig> only that it's a bit harder to break into a dm-crypt than a car
<JanHolbo> MrElendig: thanks :-)
<jcapinc> Does anyone have one of those monitors that can flip on its mount and change from widscreen to tall?  If so, do you have a solution to quickly change resolution and oriantation for that purpose?
 * grawity blames SSH lag.
<shreymech> hi
<shreymech> hi
<MrElendig> jcapinc: xrandr
<shreymech> any 1 there..??
<MrElendig> jcapinc: asuming your gfx card driver supports it
<jcapinc> MrElendig, will that work on an old-ish nvidia card?
<powerjuce> the trash icon on my drive never seems to get empty, no matter what i do. i hav emptied it like a million times. How do i really empty the trash. I already deleted the ~/.local/share/Trash/* as well as /root/.local/share/Trash/* but the trash still appears full. I also hav 2 internal drives, i do not kno if that causes a problem. can anyone help?
<mazda01> in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<ecumenical> ubotu mp3
<mazda01> anyone know why that is where i can set a default
<grawity> powerjuce: Check if those other drives have a folder .Trash-1000
<MrElendig> jcapinc: maybe not, nvidia doesn't support most of the xrand features
<admn> salut la communaute
<MrElendig> xrandr*
<powerjuce> grawity: ok one sec
<ecumenical> ubottu mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enthdegree> To clarify: With this line added in my fstab: "/dev/sda3 /home/enthdegree/Share vfat rw,user,auto,umask=0,iocharset=utf8 0 0" I can mount /dev/sda3 in /home/enthdegree/Share with no privileges. ('user' option) I defined it explicitly as rw, but I can only write to it a couple of times and then it reverts to read only again. :P ( Or at least I think that's what's happening...)
<jcapinc> MrElendig, the nvidia resolution tool does not have the settings to make the tall screen work, I am guessing you know no other alternative to xrandr?
<gse7en> I was just looking through the mount manual and didn't see what I was looking for.  Essentially, I want to create mount points on the fly and then have the directory removed when the dev is removed.  Is this easy to do?
<mazda01> enthdegree, have you looked at any logs files?
<shreymech> do we require to install X-server in ubuntu..?????
<enthdegree> No, I haven't
<powerjuce> grawity: i did that it still shows 3 files, and still looks full
<Mrokii> hi. I still have problems with using Apple-keyboard(s) with Ubuntu, as some keys aren't what they should be, no matter which layout I choose...
<grawity> enthdegree: Sometimes filesystems get remounted readonly by kernel when there are problems with them... check dmesg, or /var/log/syslog.
<shreymech> do we require to install X-server in ubuntu..?????
<grawity> shreymech: No, it is not required.
<Mrokii> There seem to be several problems...
<dtolj> What tool do you use to display summary information about a video file? such as audio bitrate etc.
<enthdegree> dmesg gives me a whole lot of 'FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda3)' lines though.'
<grawity> shreymech: Ubuntu Server doesn't even include an Xserver.
<SGnewbie> how do we remove/uninstall GNOME
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't get linux to install, my display goes crazy after booting
<Cyber_Akuma> It keeps turning on and off, like a damn NES
<Mrokii> First: if I chose "Macintosh" as the keyboard-Model, an error-window pops up, starting with "Error activating XKB configuration"
<grawity> enthdegree: fsck /dev/sda3, then? (I don't remember which package has fsck.vfat... it's probably included by default.)
<Cyber_Akuma> this is on my PS3 connected by HDMI
<shreymech> i have ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition andi want to install a mesh modeling software which requires an X-server .. so what shud i do..??
<enthdegree> Ok, I will...
<MrElendig> jcapinc: sadly, nvidia-settings indeed does not support rotation
<grawity> shreymech: Desktop edition already has Xserver...
<ecumenical> is MP3 codec part of the Gstreamer Good, Bad, or Ugly set?
<VaineDragon> I found the Quickbooks server install instructions, and am having issues completing the process, here is the site I pasted the Instructions and Bash output. http://dragonsden.pastebin.com/d651f6dd9
<jcapinc> MrElendig, thank you for all your help anyways, I appreciate your thoughts on the matter
<shreymech> okkk so i can directly install and work on the software (software name is GAMBIT)
<Cyber_Akuma> Is anybody here free to try to help me with this?
<shreymech> ???????????????
<grawity> shreymech: Just install it and see if it works. (And use less ?s.)
<shreymech> :-)
<shreymech> ok grawity and sorry for ?
<MrElendig> jcapinc: the nouveu or however you spell it driver, probably supports rotation using xrandr
<crdlb> ecumenical: the mad mp3 decoder appears to be in ugly
<jcapinc> MrElendig, Thanks, I will check that out
<mirash> anyone there using grub to boot both Windows and Ubuntu?
<SGnewbie> memememe
<Cyber_Akuma> I am
<shreymech> yes mirash
<mirash> please give me a screenshot of menu.lst
<SGnewbie> I use dual boot with grub
<mirash> i too want to do that
<Mrokii> so, is anybody in here who could give a Linux-newbie some tips regarding keyboard-problems?
<MrElendig> mirash: http://pastie.org/580110
<psykus> grawity: found a hacky solution to my RDP problem
<MrElendig> mirash: screenshots is just silly
<ecumenical> crdlb, ok cool. Where did you find that information? I need to source for this document: https://wiki.opencastproject.org/confluence/display/open/Codec+Support
<jan__>  /connect irc.pamoya.com
<Yos> How do I change the status dots in xchat to the standard &,@,%,+ symbols ???
<psykus> grawity: once logged in on the second session, you can open task manager, go to users, right click on the console session and click 'switch to'
<psykus> not ideal but it works
<crdlb> ecumenical: I did a 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so' on my system
<mirash> i cant boot Windows
<ecumenical> crdlb, ok thanks. :-)
<kiaas_> Well, I now need to use 2 different OSes in Virtual Box....OpenSOlaris and SuSe.
<Cyber_Akuma> whats the error you get from grub?
<mirash> its installed in /sda5
<Cyber_Akuma> or is it windows?
<mirash> and ubuntu un sda7
<MrElendig> Yos: ?
<psykus> anyways, thanks for your help grawity, out
<Yos> Yes
<MrElendig> Yos: weechat by default uses @ for op, + for voice and so on like everyone else
<grawity> MrElendig: He said Xchat, not Weechat.
<Cyber_Akuma> So has anybody here tried installing Ubuntu on their PS3?
<MrElendig> sorry, misread >_>
<Yos> xchat uses colored dots and I know that can be changed but don't know how
<Cyber_Akuma> Yos: It was under skin/themes
<kiaas_> Cyber_Akuma, sadly, I don't own a PS3. I would install an ubuntu distro on it if I had one though :D
<MrElendig> well, switch to weechat :D
<MrElendig> much better anyway :p
<mazda01> in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<thomthom> I need some help joining a windows 2k8 domain
<mazda01> enthdegree, have you looked at any logs files?
<kiaas_> Switch to IRSSI
<hellboy> hallo
<mazda01> anyone know why that is where i can set a default
<Yos> Nooo :P
<hellboy> hallo
<Cyber_Akuma> Im deciding between ubuntu or YDL for my PS3
<Cyber_Akuma> was going to install each to test them out
<Yos> Thanks Cyber_Akuma  I'll try that
<enthdegree> Yes. I decided to just fsck.vfat my partition
<enthdegree> I lost a couple of files, but it's all backed up, so I'll just copy them back.
<enthdegree> Dropbox FTW. :D
<ninjaslim> hi guys, can someone give me some advantages that ubuntu has over fedora
<enthdegree> I just switched back from fedora to CrunchBang.
<kiaas_> I'd use ubuntu for consistency. Everything else I have runs ubuntu(excluding the Sun and Apple computers)
<th0r> ninjaslim: it has more 'u's
<enthdegree> The first thing I noticed was that apt is still ~way~ faster than Yum.
<sipior> ninjaslim: probably a conversation better pursued in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kiaas_> ninjaslim, better package manager
<enthdegree> Yeah, it's got better package selection too.
<MrElendig> ninjaslim: imo, nothing except that apt is slightly less slow than yum
<piken> Hi all
<MrElendig> ninjaslim: and that ubuntu has pay to play support if you want it
<ninjaslim> i see
<enthdegree> The new fedora release (11) is also really hard to find support for. ( Minus IRC, and stuff like that ) In my experience, anyway. :P
<piken> If you upgrade pacakges to newer ones from launchpad, is there a way to go back to the original. I upgraded to mono 2.4.35 from launchpad and need to go back to the base 2.0.1-4 that comes as part of Juanty as the 2.4.35 is not compiled with the correct tls settings.
<jiohdi> any reason why my trash icon never empties any more?
<shreymech> did anybody here worked on FLUENT software ...  its a fluid simulation software...?? and any onw knows any good MEsh modeling software under LINUX
<snarkster> i set up a private encrypted folder and now it says the it isnt setup correctly..
<snarkster> is there anyway to get the data back?
<enthdegree> cd ~/.Trash
<enthdegree> rm the stuff you don't want
<shreymech> did anybody here worked on FLUENT software ...  its a fluid simulation software...?? and any onw knows any good MEsh modeling software under LINUX
<jiohdi> enthdrgree  cd: /home/jiohdi/.Trash: No such file or directory
<snarkster> sorry i checked my mail and pidgin died as usual
<sipior> enthdegree: i think that's in .local/share/Trash nowadays (9.04 forward)
<nick_h> is the Jaunty alternate install CD still a live CD?
<enthdegree> ! Well, the last time I used it, it was 8.04, so.. :{
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iGama> nick_h, the alternate was never a livecd
<snarkster> anyone know how to get data back from and ecryptfs
<nick_h> iGama: thanks
<buch> What is the best alternative youtube plugin or downloader, since i guess adobe is to blame for not updating? I mean i really miss the part of steaming w/o youtube worrying
<iGama> nick_h, the live cd is the desktop cd
<jiohdi> sipior, you are correct
<jiohdi> but there is nothing in trash and the icon still shows full
<snarkster> firefox videodownloadhelper works good
<sipior> snarkster: if you could get the data back, it wouldn't be a very good encrypted filesystem :-)
<enthdegree> I just use a greasemonkey script.
<mizipzor> by a fellow wine user, i was asked to try the video driver mesa/xf86-video-intel ... is that in the package repository?
<snarkster> right it says the sig file doesnt exist.. i know the password.
<shreymech> r
<amm> list room
<dr3mro> hola
<snarkster> im assuming the sig file is encrypted to right?
<buch> Okay.. But isnt there any plugin that actually automatically download and plays it while downloading - so its more or less equal to steaming?
<snarkster> buch not that i know of
<ethereality> I cannot execute the simplest bash scripts; please help! :( see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237477
<buch> okay
<SuspectZero> hi, how can i figure out what version of the iwlwifi driver i have?
<snarkster> ive been having massive issues with adobe flash anyway, switched over to gnash
<snarkster> which doesnt really work all that well.
<snarkster> at least for me
<snarkster> ./bashscript
<sipior> ethereality: have you set the appropriate execution bits on the script?
<brorjonas> What do I need to add MP3-support to Rythmbox?
<ethereality> sipior: i don't know anything about the default settings for creating files with gedit.
<snarkster> right chmod +x bashscript
<ethereality> gedit doesn't do that by default?
<IndyGunFreak> brorjonas, install w32codecs from medibuntu
<ethereality> what's the difference between "u+x" and "+x"?
<brorjonas> Thanks will try it out.
<sipior> ethereality: none
<snarkster> i dont remember
<snarkster> ok none i guess.
<jiohdi> ether, u is for user no?
<snarkster> ok so no way to access this data that is encrypted..
<amm> Drugije komnati jestj? ?? ? ?
<grawity> ethereality: +x sets the permission for all -- user, group, and other.
<ethereality> jiohdi: that's whati thought
<ethereality> oh, thanks Granis
<ethereality> ... grawity
<snarkster> well that saves me a hell of a lot of work. LOL
<ethereality> well, that fixed it, and now it will also tab complete
<jiohdi> so if you use u+x its only for users
<ethereality> how do i make gedit set +x by default?
<jiohdi> so there is a difference :)
<snarkster> you dont
<sipior> jiohdi: not one that matters here
<jiohdi> nope
<ethereality> well, how do i skip chmod +x every time i create a script?
<snarkster> you dont
<kuba_> dobry
<ethereality> is it that important?
<brorjonas> IndyGunFreak, if you're still listening. Reinstalled, still doesn't works. Missing MP3-codec it says.
<jiohdi> only if you want it to work :)
<sam_> hello
<snarkster> if its not +x then it just a text file
<Guest36253> jak zrobic se nick/
<IndyGunFreak> brorjonas, where did i say anything about reinstalling?
<Aroll605> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Aroll605> or something like that
<ethereality> so i can create a script that launches applications simply by entering their commands one by one in line?
<jiohdi> +x = +eXecutable
<brorjonas> IndyGunFreak, , ok already installed.
<amm> Drugije komati jest v chate?? ? ? ?
<sam_> hey anyone know why I can't add the compiz 3d effects?
<IndyGunFreak> brorjonas, what did you install?
<snarkster> not a very pretty script but yes
<jiohdi> right?
<mocas> hi there
<ethereality> coool thanks
<snarkster> sam_ alittle more information
<sam_> snarkster, well I recently switched to Ubuntu, but I've used it before and it worked
<nick_h> i can't seem to communicate with my dcop server. every dcop command fails with "call failed". is it safe to remove ~/.DCOP* and ~/.ICE* ?
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> what about your video card, processor give us some hardware details and maybe we can get compiz to work
<sam_> I have a good nvdia graphics card
<jiohdi> nick, .ICE file seems to be needed for a lot of other programs
<brorjonas> IndyGunFreak, w32codecs was installed, So I reinstalled it from synaptic package manager.
<sam_> umm trying to remember which number it was
<snarkster> running the nvidia driver?
<enzotib> amm: /join #ubuntu-lv
<sam_> well i went to hardware drivers
<IndyGunFreak> dunno brorjonas works fine for me
<snarkster> did it install the drivers?
<kiaas_> sam_, what ya got a TNT2? that's a "good" nvidia card(it isn't very fast or modern, though)
<sam_> and it installed nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<sam_> version 180
<amm> Kak uznal shto ja iz LV?
<snarkster> ok
<brorjonas> IndyGunFreak, ok Thank you anyways,
<sam_> the card i have on my laptop that im using right now is like nvidia 8400 or something like that
<sam_> its the kind that the hp laptops get with about 128mb or whatever it is
<snarkster> sam_ open a terminal and type glxgears and see if the gears are spining and if they are spining crazy fast.
<sam_> theyre spinning alright
<sam_> like not too fast not too slow
<snarkster> if they are spining crazy fast then you dont have acceleration
<snarkster> ok
<sam_> pretty cool though
<snarkster> damn cant remember the next command
<snarkster> i think its glxinfo | grep direct
<winter> hola
<sam_> the thing is ive tried ubuntu on this laptop before and i managed to get the 3d effects to work but it took some work i think
<mizipzor> how do i check which video driver im using?
<winter> anybody knows a place in spanish language ??
<buch> Okay can anyone help me with upgrade from ext3 to ext4 w/o formating? Found http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21 site but there is something im not sure of
<IndyGunFreak> !es | winter
<ubottu> winter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mazda01> anyone help with pulseaudio?  in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<snarkster> ok i gotta take off.. sorry sam_ i couldnt help you more
<vavar> which packages do i need for sound playback ? alsa-something? pulseaudio-something?
<sam_> ok
<sipior> buch: go ahead and ask the channel
<kekeke> is ubuntu 9.04 server unstable? alot of packages i try to install say that they are broken
<outy> does anybody know how to get pipe ip filters to work in ktorrent ?
<winter> ok. I'll speak in english. it's my first time I'm using ubuntu
<sipior> kekeke: for example?
<outy> http://users.spin.net.au/~boostlinux/pipefilter/ipfilter.dat.nswqldvic.txt           i need to get this to work in ktorrent as it would in utorrent/windows
<vavar> kekeke: which packages?
<vavar> ubottu: !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kekeke> e.g. ia32-lubs
<kekeke> e.g. ia32-libs*
<sipior> kekeke: also, have you done an apt-get update recently?
<winter> and now i'm configuring the system. but I have problems with the scanner configuration
<kekeke> yes
<sipior> kekeke: and the update occurred without incident?
<sipior> kekeke: also, what error did you get when attempting to install ia32-libs?
<kekeke> sipior 1 second, how can i check what version of ubuntu im running? i may be running a different version to that which i think im running
<sipior> kekeke: "lsb_release -a"
<kekeke> Description: Ubuntu 9.04
<kekeke> Release: 9.04
<kekeke> Codename: jaunty
<sipior> kekeke: sounds right.
<Cluber> why can't i change my screen resolution to a higher one? I have looked at some articles with no sucess
<kekeke> hmm...
<kekeke> i'll paste you my error
<kekeke> 1 sec
<buch> snipior why does the guide i posted first says replace the XXXX with your filesystem ID then next step dont (http://paste.ubuntu.com/251451/)
<kekeke> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251452/
<sipior> buch: sorry, i don't see what you're referring to. you're replacing the device name in both locations, right?
<piken> .
<piken> If you upgrade pacakges to newer ones from launchpad, is there a way to go back to the original. I upgraded to mono 2.4.35 from launchpad and need to go back to the base 2.0.1-4 that comes as part of Juanty as the 2.4.35 is not compiled with the correct tls settings.
<sipior> kekeke: if you try to install lib32ncurses5, what error is given?
<Cyber_Akuma> Guess ill check later if nobody here ever tried it on a ps3
<buch> hah sipior, its been a long day, i didnt noticed that is says "Dont forget" :)
<buch> Sorry
<sipior> buch: no worries.
<sam_> hey anyone know how to get 3d effects to work for me?
<kekeke> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251454/
<Cluber> why can't i change my screen resolution to a higher one? I have looked at some articles with no succcss
<mazda01> i have a process called voronoi, what the heck is that?
<sipior> kekeke: and libc6-i386?
<kekeke> libc6-i386: Depends: libc6 (= 2.9-0ubuntu5) but 2.9-4ubuntu6 is to be installed
<kushal_kumaran> mazda01: probably a screensaver
<kushal_kumaran> see the output of apt-cache show xscreensaver-gl
<ryanakca> What's the /bin/sh (dash) equivalent of bash's and zsh's {14...00} expansion?
<mazda01> kushal_kumaran, never thought of that as I am ssh;d into the box. thanks
<mazda01> kushal_kumaran, thanks
<yaaar> howdy
<kekeke> sipior any ideas :(?
<sipior> kekeke: thinking.
<yaaar> are the only two ubuntu server versions really i386 and x86-64? i've got some nice xeons here that seem wasted on i386 but won't do x86-64
<duckwars> Is there anyway to |grep your whole computer?
<yaaar> seems like at the very least there would be an i586
<grawity> ryanakca: I think it's `seq 14 00`
<duckwars> I guess recursively grep your /
<yaaar> duckwars: you probably shouldn't, but yes, you can use grep -R
<grawity> ryanakca: (using the seq command)
<grawity> duckwars: grep -R "something" /
<duckwars> why should I probably not?  I can't find where I put a specific file
<MrElendig> yaaar: most crud is built with -march=i386 -mtune=i686
<sipior> duckwars: and then go get coffee or something....
<duckwars> will -a show hidden files?
<grawity> duckwars: ls -a, yes.
<yaaar> MrElendig: oh, ok. that'll be sufficient. thanks
<grawity> duckwars: for grep it's not needed.
<duckwars> where do people generally put .htpasswd files? I followed a tutorial longtime ago and it's not in /etc/apache
<grawity> duckwars: Also, if you remember the file name, find will probably be faster.
<sipior> duckwars: try "locate filename", also
<grawity> (As in find / -name ".htpasswd")
<duckwars> how do i use find?
<MrElendig> duckwars: do you remember the filename?
<grawity> duckwars: find / -name ".htpasswd"
<MrElendig> duckwars: updatedb && locate .htpasswd
<duckwars> I tried grawity's command, it is thinking
<duckwars> I might add this is a 400 mhz 64mb ram computer...
<SirFunk> hmm.. so.. i uninstalled pulseaudio to try oss4 and now i want to go back...alsa is running and detects my soundcard, pulse is running but ... pulse doesn't see the alsa devices is there some config i'm missing?
<grawity> duckwars: These specs make no difference for find/locate/grep, it's just a matter of how fast it can read your disk.
<duckwars> oh, well thank you everyone
<MrElendig> asuming that ubuntu uses mlocate now, locate will be fastest
<kekeke> sipior: you think i should just reinstall the OS?
<duckwars> I think this is just going to take forever, can anyone think of another way to find my .htpasswd file? maybe somewehre in the .htaccess files?
<sipior> kekeke: that's a bit extreme. does an apt-get update complete without error?
<sam_> how do i get 3d effects to work with my nvidia 8400 graphics driver?
<kekeke> yes
<Halitech> sam_, you need to enable the driver
<ChrisW> hey all, got a box with Ubuntu 8.04 on it, are there any python 2.6 pacakges available? If so, what are they?
<grawity> duckwars: .htaccess should have the path of the .htpasswd it uses, yes.
<sam_> i thought i did already
<grawity> duckwars: Either .htaccess or apache's configs.
<sipior> kekeke: does "apt-get --fix-broken" help?
<Halitech> sam_, check hard ware drivers and make sure
<outy> hey um
<sam_> Halitech, thanks for responding, I have version 180 enabled
<outy> facebook goes to google
<outy> what do i do to fix this?
<duckwars> grawity: thank you, I found the file now
<Halitech> sam_, ok, do you have ccsm installed? or have you tried enabling effects?
<sam_> Halitech, I've tried enabling through system preference and then apperance
<kekeke> sipior: nope
<Halitech> sam_, what happens when you try?
<sam_> Halitech, oh wait it worked this time....how do I test it?
<kekeke> sipior: i don't have anything i need installed, so reinstalling the OS isn't really a big deal
<Halitech> sam_, try changing desktops or minimize a screen
<sam_> Halitech, ok it works I feel pretty stupid, thanks for responding though
<kekeke> anything i need on the hd*
<sam_> Halitech, how do I do the cube thing?
<grawity> sam_: I think you need to enable "Desktop Cube"
<grawity> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Halitech> sam_, np, glad it worked cause I was guessing on what to do cause I don't use it
<sipior> kekeke: well, worth a try, then, but without understanding the problem, you're likely to see it again.
<sam_> Halitech, oh hahah ok thanks
<sam_> grawity, how do I enable the cube?
<kekeke> ok i'll try.
<sam_> grawity, I'm pretty new if that isnt obvious yet
<grawity> sam_: Do you have CCSM installed? If not, see ubottu's message above
<sam_> grawity, well the 3d effects like the wobbly thing works
<sam_> grawity, what is CCSM anyway?
<grawity> sam_: CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<Zedde> Hello , when i login I get a msg that I have 1 pkg and 2 security updates , how do I check what it is
<grawity> sam_: A big window where you can enable, disable and configure plugins for Compiz.
<Zedde> this is on a server consol
<gwildor> Zedde, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Halitech> Zedde, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gwildor> +1
<Zedde> did that I still get them
<sam_> grawity, do I get it from the Add/remove programs thing?
<Halitech> Zedde, with doing the upgrade?
<linoobx> oook.. i got a simple question for a little script
<xiong> are there corruption issues with gftp?
<sam_> grawity, nvm I found it there, thanks
<mazda01> Zedde, you can see what aptitude will do by using the -s option
<Zedde> I have done update and upgrade even dist-upgrade I still get msg that I have updates to install
<mazda01> Zedde, sudo aptitude update && aptitude upgrade -s
<bastidrazor> Zedde, system>administration>update manager . that should let you install packages even if they are held back
<coz_> xiong,  did you google that  ...let me look
<xiong> coz_, i don't see anything
<Halitech> bastid_razor, they said console
<Zedde> bastidrazor: consol
<coz_> xiong,  no  I dont either
<mazda01> Zedde, it will show you what it will upgrade and then if you want to upgrade you'll issue sudo aptitude upgrade
<grawity> bastidrazor: The Server version doesn't have a GUI.
<bastidrazor> yeah, i missed that. late arrival
<linoobx> i'm calling 2 times wget from a script, passing a url with a `<code>` part attached on the end
<Zedde> mazda01: okay thanks will try that and come back
<xiong> coz_, will you try this? http://eaglehouse.us/resume/ -- download the PDF
<linoobx> only one of the two was called
<aksci> i've freshly installed thunderbird! but it downloads all the past mails which i dont want! i'd be deleting them anyway! so how cut this? i just want emails a few days from now! or say, a week or so!
<mazda01> Zedde, sounds good
<linoobx> and i don't understand why
<xiong> coz_, i uploaded that PDF to the site myself using gftp, is why
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I'm using a tool called parashell to access the parallel port. Everything's working now except that I can only use it as root. If I use it as user, I get an error "Can't gain access to port 378". What do I have to do so that users can access the parallel port?
<iceroot> linoobx: we also
<iceroot> linoobx: because we dont see the script
<coz_> xiong,  there is a format error here  but it did download
<iceroot> !paste | linoobx
<ubottu> linoobx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> aksci: Are you using POP3 or IMAP for mail?
<Maleko> guys is it possible to limit the download speed when fetching packages from repo?
<fosser_josh1> aksci: what happend with thunderbird
<xiong> coz_, the PDF was okay before i uploaded it -- i'm trying to figure out what's going wrong
<aksci> grawity: in the server settings, server type says POP mail server!
<coz_> xiong,  oh I understand now... I was thinking you had compile errors with the gftp source
<Halitech> aksci, did you previously have thunderbird set to leave mail on server?
<grawity> aksci: Ah. POP is very simple, and Thunderbird just cannot know the email's date without downloading it.
<Halitech> aksci, and is it a gmail account
<grawity> aksci: Is it Gmail?
<aksci> Halitech: once! but discontinued as it used up shitload of bandwidth! grawity: sorry for not specifying,... its a gmail account!
<coz_> xiong,  did you create that pdf on linux or windows?
<aksci> grawity: should i change server type to imap?
<Zedde> mazda01: the msg are gon now. strange only update pkg I saw was ai32-libs something
<xiong> coz_, i just want to know why the download is corrupt -- besides you and i, there is one other user reported the issue -- as i compare the local and remote file, the byte count is correct -- i created the pdf on a mac os 9 machine
<Halitech> aksci, if the server is gmail it will redownload everythign still on the server
<grawity> aksci: Using Gmail with IMAP would probably be better.
<coz_> xiong,  you can upload the pdf  to speedyshare.com  let me test the original file
<grawity> aksci: POP3 only allows downloading the full message (and optionally deleting it).
<strrev> can i downgrade from 9.04 to 8.04 ?
<mazda01> Zedde, well, that's all it had to upgrade then. the update command will go to the servers and see if there is anything to upgrade, then the upgrade command will upgrade packages
<iceroot> strrev: no
<coz_> strrev,  I would  recomment just  clean install 8.04
<xiong> coz_, the local file is readable on my linux box -- and previous to today, i had uploaded the pdf to a site and had good downloads of it -- i'm thinking some sort of corruption involving linefeed translation???
<Zedde> mazda01: okay
<grawity> aksci: With IMAP, Thunderbird only needs to download the headers (subject, date, sender). And it would be automatically syncronized with Gmail's web interface, too.
<Zedde> mazda01: thanks again
<xiong> coz_, will do
<aksci> grawity: i've set the disk space option to msges less than 1mb!
<mazda01> Zedde, no problem
<coz_> xiong,   I would go to #linux  channel and  see if someone there has more info about this
<Megra_> strrev, however, if you have problems with a particular program, you can downgrade it (not recommended)
<linoobx> !iceroot here's the script: !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/251464/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<strrev> iceroot, that`s bad. i use 9.04 on 2 GB RAM, proc Dual core 1,73 GHZ ... and it`s very slowlyyyyy .. but i think the problem comes from my video card : Intel X3100 . // I don`t use Compiz :|
<aksci> grawity: oh! but there's an option with pop3 to download headers only! should i change the server type or just check the 'download headers only' box!
<xiong> coz_, http://www.speedyshare.com/639570432.html
<mazda01> anyone help with pulseaudio?  in order to get the volume louder i have to go to pulseaudio applet and go into the manager and then devices, then click on an mplayer audio stream, and change to like 200%
<iceroot> strrev: yes, there is a problem with intel. wait a minute
<akshay> CAN ANY BODY SOLVE GRUB PROBLEM
<akshay> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelooooooo
<linoobx> !iceroot humm.. here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/251464/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> aksci: Some POP3 servers do support that, but overall it's a little unreliable. For Gmail, I think IMAP would be a better choice.... but you choose.
<coz_> xiong,  this file is fine
<Megra_> akshay, what is your problem ?
<akshay>  CAN ANY BODY SOLVE GRUB PROBLEM
<akshay> he
<iceroot> strrev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582  i am using the safe one
<akshay> will help me
<Knirgh> akshay: private
<iceroot> linoobx: i will have a look
<akshay> <megra>
<strrev> hehe, thanks iceroot :P
<Myrtti> akshay: how about you just ask your problem?
<Megra_> akshay, and stop shouting (capital letters), you risk ban for that
<xiong> coz_, you downloaded okay from speedyshare? -- if so, then i wonder if it is time to complain to my server hosting company
<Megra_> !ask | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strrev> iceroot, can you see the difference ?
<strrev> is it big ?
<differentreality> hey!  I have installed sims 3 on my laptop, which runs ubuntu 9.04, through playonlinux.  Installation was successful and game seems to start normally but I can only hear the sounds of the game, I am not seeing any video/image.  Plus at that point I am unable to swich to another app so I have to restart my lap.  Any ideas why I don't have video?  thanks in advance!
<linoobx> -__-
<linoobx> better if find the solution by myself
<akshay> <megra> can we have a private chat
<akshay> if u don mind
<coz_> xiong,  yes I downloaded the one from speedyshare and it was fine      I think a complaint is in order
<grawity> linoobx: If nobody answers - nobody knows.
<aksci> grawity: i'd go with imap! i hope changing it after setting up the account wont be of any problem! but does imap synchronising with the server mean it tells the gmail server what mails it has already downloaded n which new ones it should download hence?
<akshay> i face prob writing and understanding
<xiong> coz_, thank you for your help
<carrie_555> Hi ! When I go to the command line (Control+Alt+F1) I find the characters quite big. I have a 22'' screen and I'd like to make use of it. How do I make the letters smaller ?
<linoobx> !grawity it's a simple question i think.. i'm just noob.. maybe it's TOO easy :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> xiong,  no problem   let me know if you get this sorted out and what the issue was :)
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
<Megra_> differentreality, for the "i can't change of app", i don't think there is any workaround, but to go to TTY1 (ctrl+alt+F1) and kill the process
<Forza4Life> grrrrr   why cant i get sound to play when i am trying to watch a dvd
<differentreality> Megra_,  I'll try that tnx.. even though main prob is that I have no video.
<sipior> Forza4Life: silent film?
<Forza4Life> nooo   the video is playing fine
<grawity> aksci: With IMAP, Thunderbird only downloads message headers (which include subject, sender, date, and an unique ID). When you open a message, Thunderbird marks it as read -- and with IMAP, it also sends a "mark as read" command to server.
<Megra_> akshay, ask your question here ... i won't answer to any question in private
<_UsUrPeR_> my server is freezing on "Deconfiguring Network Interfaces". It has been like this ever since I started working with brctl. Where can I check to see what's making this take so long to boot/ shut down?
<linoobx> !Forza4Life try using vlc.. it downloads missing codecs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Forza4Life> i just get no audio   i got audio from the dvd menu  but when i hit play movie on the screen  i get no audio from the movie
<Forza4Life> ok
<Yos> What's the proper way to back up and restore if I want to go from wubi to a complete install ?
<ryanakca> grawity: great, thanks
<kitply> hi all, i just got an invite for register for the ubuntuone. but when i went to the site it recommends a minimum version of 9.04, but i have 8.10 currently.
<histolo2> Hi
<kitply> can i install the ubuntu one on 8.10
<Megra_> !codec | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linoobx> !Yos backup what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histolo2> I recently baught a dialup modem to use it as a fax
<differentreality> is there perhaps another channel that people would know something about my problem with sims3 ?
<kitply> can it be tried on with ubuntu 8.10
<Yos> My configurations and data...I don't want to lose all of my work
<Megra_> linoobx, stop putting '!' in front of your messages, you are triggering bots :-)
<histolo2> its connexant, i managed to install driver... but can't configure efax
<histolo2> anyone?
<Halitech> histolo2, pci fax or external?
<linoobx> Megra_ hemmm i'm just wondering if it's not the right way to talk to a specific person xD
<aksci> grawity: oh, okay! thanks! well, thunderbird anyway downloaded 3k msges while i was here on irc! lol
<Megra_> differentreality, yu can try to find some help on playonlinux.com
<grawity> linoobx: yeah, what Megra_ said. On IRC, the most commonly accepted prefix is "nick: ", not "!nick".
<histolo2> pci
<kitply> has anyone tried ubuntuone on 8.10 ?
<linoobx> oooops :P
<Yos> Hmmm ?
<Halitech> histolo2, what model? can you get it to dial out?
<XDCC|Chiyo> irc://irc.euirc.net/Sudeki-FanSubs
<linoobx> grawity: ok sorry
<Megra_> linoobx, just write je name of the person followed by a comma, or ":"
<histolo2> halitech its connexant based chip hsf something (don't remember right now)
<linoobx> Megra_: i got it :P
<JackBauer> Hello guys. I have some problems with with my display. When in google eath the screen flippers
<histolo2> how can i check if it dials?
<grawity> linoobx: Many IRC clients, including Xchat, allow you type just the first few letters of a nick, then press Tab and it will be completed.
<grawity> linoobx:   anyway, about that script -- I'm not sure if this is at all related, but how about quoting the entire URL?
<grawity> linoobx: such as wget --spider "http://blah", instead of merely escaping the \& ...
<Megra_> linoobx, or even escaping with single quotes '
<linoobx> grawity:  cool the autocomplete.. i never used irc seriously.. yes i'm gonna try that for the url.. thx!
<Megra_> Keiffer, :-)
<grawity> Megra_: No, single quotes won't work because he's using `` for inclusion.
<Keiffer> Megra...
<linoobx> brb
<brorjonas> How do I change Amarok 2 backend from xine to gstreamers?
<grawity> linoobx: also, does wget show any error messages for the failing URL?
<Forza4Life> ty for the VLC tip   that fixed everything
<Halitech> histolo2, is it new or used?
<Megra_> grawity, i don't see the problem, why :      command `wget 'http://google.fr'`    won't work ?
<CarlFK> if ubuntu is installed on win using wubi, will the ntfs fs that hosts the ext3 image file be available for mounting?
<Halitech> Megra_, it needs to know the file you want to download
<histolo2> halitech its new and i used it in windows xp (i dual boot)
<gwildor> u trying to wget all of google?
<akshay> <megra> i  installed ubuntu on my portable hard drive and my comp shows a grub error when i boot my comp without the hard drive plugged in
<akshay> <megra> wat to do
<Halitech> histolo2, take it back and get a hardware based modem, hsf based modems are software and a pain in the backside
<linoobx> grawity: no errors! but my wife is flooding the connection with emule :P
<akshay> <megra> wat to do now
<grawity> Megra_: This one will work -- but he's using `` in the URL. And wget 'http://`echo google.com`' will NOT work.
<_UsUrPeR_> my server is freezing on "Deconfiguring Network Interfaces". It has been like this ever since I started working with brctl. Where can I check to see what's making this take so long to boot/ shut down?
<akshay> <megra> u dere
<histolo2> haliteh used this tutorial to install drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<grawity> linoobx: Yeah, I'm familiar with that one... (my sister uses eMule too.) Anyway, are you sure it isn't a server-side problem?
<histolo2> halitech should efax work "out of the box" after drivers are installed?
<Halitech> histolo2, I used to do dialup support and the connexant chips were bad enough under windows and they use software (hence the name win-modems) so if it works its going to be crappy to use
<Halitech> histolo2, as far as I know if the modem is working properly then it should
<linoobx> grawity: don't think so.. but i try switching the 2 calls to see if it's again the second to fail
<rodolfo> hi everybody!!
<ascheel> Question for you guys.  I'm compiling some open source drivers for a wireless USB dongle.  Once I 'make' it, do I need to 'make install'?  Once THAT is done, do I need to add it with modprobe or something?
<histolo2> halitech well its not worth it, costed me only 5$ and it works under windows... i have DSL but use this as a fax
<Halitech> ascheel, what wireless dongle
<ninjaslim> hi guys, i need a distro that' not too fast moving, that just works, and that i can use to do C/C++ development and java and matlab/R work, will Ubuntu fit the bill for this
<rodolfo> i have a strange question..is it possible to use firefox as a file browser?
<grawity> linoobx: wget's --server-response may be useful.
<ascheel> Halitech: Buffalo WLI-UC-GN, chip is RALINK 2870
<histolo2> halitech thanks anyway
<Halitech> histolo2, well, you can try it, I've never tried to use efax
<grawity> rodolfo: Only in read-only mode; you won't be able to do anything with the files except to read them.
<sipior> ninjaslim: yes, handily.
<sipior> ninjaslim: it's easy enough to try out, see if it works for you.
<MK13> does anyone here have advice on getting an easycap usb capture card to work on Ubuntu?
<rodolfo> grawity: of course, just browsing..and what extensions can i read?
<grawity> rodolfo: All that Firefox supports.
<grawity> rodolfo: Firefox supports HTML, XML, JPEG, PNG, GIF and some other formats. The extension doesn't really matter.
<linoobx> grawity: the problem must be here: `acpi -V | tr '\n' '-[#]-' | tr '\t' ' ' | perl -MURI::Escape -lne 'print uri_escape($_)'`
<ninjaslim> sipior: i come from the BSD world, i used to use FreeBSD but needed Matlab which isn't natively available, but one thing i was used to on FreeBSD was that it just worked, i used to use Gentoo which left a sour taste for Linux
<Halitech> ascheel, according to posts on the forum that card should work without having to compile drivers
<paziek> when I try to start gnome-terminal or xterm on my second display (its same monitor, just using F9 for games :) ), I get this: No protocol specified
<rodolfo> grawity: i'm intrested in open office extensions..i.e. a .doc or .ppt file
<ascheel> Halitech, I didn't see anything like that, where did you find that?
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer will not boot up for a filesystem check error. I have run fsck on all partitions and it says all of them are cleaned, and the UUIDs are correct in /etc/fstab....whats going on?
<Halitech> ascheel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197302&highlight=RALINK+2870 ... makes note that the connection maxes out at 54mb
<grawity> rodolfo: Firefox itself cannot open them -- you would need, for example, either OpenOffice.org Writer or the lighter AbiWord to read Microsoft Word documents.
<ascheel> Halitech: thanks.  :)
<entropy> Hello, all devs - I have a bass problem, and please note I have two speakers and no subwoofer. The speakers are fully capable of pushing bass. Please see this paste for more info: http://pastebin.ca/1525247
<aksci_> grawity: how do i change from pop to imap? when i select gmail at new account's first option, it asks for the username n straightaway sets server to pop
<Halitech> ascheel, they say they grab the tar file, extracted it and then just did make sudo make install and then rebooted
<aksci_> would just changing pop.gmail.com to imap.gmail.com work?
<ox> hey how i can check a file if it's exist since 24 hours? i try find /home -atime +24 (didn't work it give me all files)
<Halitech> aksci, you would need to change the connection type in gmail as well
<_UsUrPeR_> !ask _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask _UsUrPeR_
<rodolfo> grawity: ok..and is it possible to browse files like i do with the nautilus?
<Qu4R0w> how to connect wireless using command line??i try "iwconfig wlan0 essid IMC Mikrotik TR A" but not work :(
<grawity> rodolfo: file:///
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer will not boot up for a filesystem check error. I have run fsck on all partitions and it says all of them are cleaned, and the UUIDs are correct in /etc/fstab....whats going on?
<ascheel> Halitech, thanks.  :)  That's what I thought, but I figured there must've been a step to add it to the modules, but I guess 'make install' handles that
<rodolfo> grawity: ok..let's try
<Halitech> ascheel, yeah, the make install does and the reboot *should* get it loaded on next boot
<grawity> rodolfo: there's also a firefox-gvfs package that adds support for sftp://, smb://, and other URLs to Firefox -- but I guess file:// is enough at the moment.
<ascheel> Halitech, i have no problems with a reboot.  :)  Thanks!  Looks like I can't use 2.6.30 kernel.  :)
<MuPp3t> Hello, I've just downloaded a theme for emerald + gtk, I have emerald and beryl, i can get the emerald part installed but cant seem to work out how to do the gtk part
<akshay> HELLO CAN ANY BODY HELP ME
<ox> hey how i can check a file if it's exist since 24 hours? i try find /home -atime +24 (didn't work it give me all files)
<ascheel> !ask | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Qu4R0w> akshay: can u just ask..
<akshay> i have grub prob
<aksci_> grawity: i'm just changing pop.gmail.com to imap.gmail.com keeping the port same! would it synchronize my already downloaded 3k+ mails?
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer will not boot up for a filesystem check error. I have run fsck on all partitions and it says all of them are cleaned, and the UUIDs are correct in /etc/fstab....whats going on?
<kekeke> i'm running ubuntu server 9.04 and when trying to install many packages e.g. ia32-libs i get dependancy errors... any know why this is?
<firevai> whats the easiest way to setup a network, so my buddies can dl stuffs from me?
<grawity> aksci_: Nope. Also, you cannot just change it like that, as Thunderbird will still think it's a POP3 server. The "imap.*" part doesn't mean anything for Tb.
<ascheel> kekeke: you installing them using dpkg or apt-get?
<kekeke> apt-get
<ascheel> kekeke: give the channel a pastebin, please.
<victor__> hi
<grawity> aksci_: Just add a new account, choose IMAP, use imap.gmail.com as server, enable SSL... _then_ see if it works for you, and if it does, remove the POP3 account.
<kekeke> ascheel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251452/
<elson_> alguém pode me ajudar
<jshriver> What is the /dev name for lpt?
<rodolfo> grawity: mm..seems to work..i'l run through every kind of preference..thank you very much!!
<grawity> jshriver: parportX
<Pici> !br | elson_
<ubottu> elson_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jshriver> ty
<ox> find /home/Backup/*.bz2 -ctime +24 ( mean it will print every file with extension .bz2 has been 24 hours stored) right ?
<Polygon89> Hello, my computer will not boot up for a filesystem check error. I have run fsck on all partitions and it says all of them are cleaned, and the UUIDs are correct in /etc/fstab....whats going on?
<elson_> #ubutun-br
<grawity> ox: Not really... find /home/Backup/ -name '*.bz2' -ctime +24
<ascheel> kekeke, sounds like those packages are either experimental or perhaps (maybe?) you don't have some repos enabled?  Beyond that, I can't help you.  :(  Sorry.
<grawity> ox: That one might.
<MuPp3t> Can anyone help me installing a theme? It's emerald + gtk, comes in two folders, the gtk part just has a lot of folders ie.. arrows, buttons, check-radio, combo etc
<MuPp3t> no idea how to install it
<akshay> i have got portable hard drive       ,,,,,,,,,installed ubuntu on it.........successfully it got installed................but only prob is dat my computer shows a grub error 21 when the portable hard drive is not plugged in
<ox> grawity thx i though in -name i can't find extension :)
<kekeke> ascheel how do i enable repos?
<akshay> i have got portable hard drive       ,,,,,,,,,installed ubuntu on it.........successfully it got installed................but only prob is dat my computer shows a grub error 21 when the portable hard drive is not plugged in
<elson_> alguém pode me ajudar
<grawity> ox: In Linux, the extension is just a part of the name.
<rodolfo> grawity: wow!! firefox is also a media player!!
<Halitech> aksci, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78799
<grawity> ox: (The same in Windows, too.)
<akshay> i have got portable hard drive       ,,,,,,,,,installed ubuntu on it.........successfully it got installed................but only prob is dat my computer shows a grub error 21 when the portable hard drive is not plugged in
<eliotn> I am having a problem with eclipse on ubuntu
<elson_> como faço para falar em português
<Halitech> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<grawity> rodolfo: No, it isn't. It just embeds VLC or Totem or Windows Media Player or Quicktime or whatever the hell it needs to play the file.
<MrPiracy> my numeric keys stopped working, how can i fix that?
<grawity> MrPiracy: The ones above letters? Or the numpad?
<Halitech> !grub | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eliotn> I am having a problem with eclipse on ubuntu, the applet doesn't work
<strange> hey guys i just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 but my raid5 seems to not function
<strange> mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1
<strange> mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sde1: Device or resource busy
<strange> mdadm: /dev/sde1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<MrPiracy> grawity:  the numpad
<FloodBot1> strange: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodolfo> grawity: ah ok..
<larreh> Is the desktop version from Ubuntu's download page able to run on the fly off the cd, without installation?
<strange> any suggestions?
<Lasivian> is there any way to save packages to a usb device? I have a computer with no internet access
<grawity> MrPiracy: Dumb question, but is NumLock on?
<eliotn> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<grawity> Lasivian: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eliotn> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<MrPiracy> grawity: yes, tried with on and off
<akshay> i have got portable hard drive       ,,,,,,,,,installed ubuntu on it.........successfully it got installed................but only prob is dat my computer shows a grub error 21 when the portable hard drive is not plugged in
<Halitech> Lasivian, you can also use aptoncd
<akshay> pls help me out
<vavar> my mplayer is complaining that it cant open /dev/dsp oss stuff and i have no sound. what should i do?
<eliotn> My applet manager doesn't work, can someone help me?
<MrPiracy> grawity: only key that works in that part is NUM LOCK
<Lasivian> thanks
<Halitech> akshay, did you look at the link about grub?
<butty> Can anyone help explain why my media player cuts out when opening a film but i can play mp3s perfectly
<grawity> Lasivian: Also take a look at /var/cache/apt/archives/ -- there are the ones you already downloaded.
<aksci_> grawity: so how do i change from pop to imap? my thunderbird, on selecting gmail on the new account, takes pop as default incoming server! how do i change it to imap? and my currently downloaded mails i dont want them to be deleted!
<MrPiracy> d
<Halitech> akshay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bolvadur> akshay: you cannot start up a kernel that isnt on the computer -.-
<grawity> aksci_: Add a normal email account.
<Lasivian> grawity: AHH! I had that exact need awhile back, thank you!
<vavar> akshay: remove the drive from device.map
<MrPiracy> grawity: oh, and the enter key works too
<Yos> What's the proper way to back up and restore if I want to go from wubi to a complete install ?
<grawity> Lasivian: also, apt-get install has a "download only" option, which just puts packages to the cache. (apt-get clean nukes the cache.)
<vavar> Bolvadur: true -.-
<Lasivian> sweet
<msk> my bin directory is missing ? how is it possible ???
<Bolvadur> vavar: -.- ofc ^-^
<MrPiracy> grawity: i was messing up with synaptics yesterday. is there any way to list all the apps i installed from it? maybe i installed something i shouldn't have
<niadh> I'm trying to use ffmpeg to convert a bunch of jpeg images into an avi file using this command ffmpeg -r 12 -i animation%05d.jpg -y -an animation.avi but I am told the avi format is not supported can someone help me find the right package that will support it?
<grawity> MrPiracy: Synaptic? Click on "Status", then choose "Installed".
<grawity> MrPiracy: Also, File -> History.
<msk> my bin directory is missing ? how is it possible ? how can i replace it ?
<Halitech> msk sudo mkdir /bin
<Pici> msk: Which bin directory?
<MrPiracy> grawity: ok, thx
<msk> Pici : /bin
<Pici> msk: And you talking from the computer where it is missing?
<msk> Pici : i seem to get the solution to my "Kernel panic" problem i have : "missing bin directory"
<msk> Pici : i am on Win
<loch> hello
<loch> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<msk> Pici : i am getting "Kernel Panic" error whenever i boot...
<Keiffer> Hi, I can't change my root password. It sais successfuly change but.. it remembers the old one
<MuPp3t> Hey, I'm trying to install a theme.. The GTK part isn't in a tar.gz format though.. so I'm not sure what to do? Everything I look up seems to think it should be
<Pici> msk: Its possible that fsck moved files into /lost+found , but if that happened and you're getting a kernel panic your best choice would be to backup /home or your own files and reinstall Ubuntu.
<grawity> Keiffer: Did you even have a root password?
<niadh> MuPp3t: What format is it in?
<MuPp3t> It's just a folder
<Keiffer> grawity, i'm so dumb in your eyes?
<MuPp3t> with more folders
<MuPp3t> and pngs
<MuPp3t> etc
<msk> Pici : can i copy bin directory of a Live CD ?
<MuPp3t> as far as i can tell
<niadh> MuPp3t: Whats the folder called?
<Pici> msk: /bin doesn't contain your kernel, if you're getting that error that more than just /bin is messed up.
<grawity> Keiffer: Ubuntu has root account locked by default, and believe, _many_ have tried to guess it or change it without knowing the old one.
<MuPp3t> umm, Gaia 09 + Gtk+Emerald/gtk/Gaia 09/gtk-2.0
<niadh> MuPp3t: Coz themes are usually <theme_name>/gtk or metacity or something like that
<MuPp3t> i've tried putting any of those in
<MuPp3t> okay
<Squynti> hey what are the terminals used for from ctrl+alt F1 to ctrl+alt F6 or 7?
<grawity> Squynti: tty1 to tty7
<mirash>  I hav installed Windows into sda5 and ubuntu into sda7.But I cant boot Windows
<niadh> MuPp3t: Ok looking at it
<MuPp3t> so i've put Gaia 09/gtk-2.0 in
<msk> Pici : how about update my kernel through Live CD ?
<grawity> Squynti: Technically, there are more - up to tty63
<mirash> Any experts there?
<grawity> MuPp3t: How about dragging the entire 'gtk' directory to the Appearance Settings wondow?
<Squynti> grawity: right but are they used differently?
<niadh> MuPp3t: Yup, make that a tar.gz file and try again
<khadim> .exe for ubuntu
<Keiffer> grawity, ok, my pass then.. the thing is nor sudo passwd nor passwd can change my pass
<Squynti> grawity: how to do that?
<MuPp3t> okay, i'll try that
<mirash> I hav been trying this the whole day
<gma> why doesn't sudo source /etc/bash.bashrc when it runs commands?
<grawity> Squynti: The ones after tty7 are simply not used by default. (They are possible to use though)
<niadh> MuPp3t: Let me know how it goes
<stefg> mirash: this is no windows support channel... windows will only boot from a primary partition
<Yos> What's the proper way to back up and restore if I want to go from wubi to a complete install ?
<grawity> gma: Because 1) it isn't sudo's job, it's bash job, and 2) sudo doesn't run bash, it directly execs the command.
<Squynti> grawity: when I reach past tty7 it goes back up to windows
<Squynti> Er, i mean X
<gma> grawity: cheers. (and damn) so where does sudo get it's PATH from?
<niadh> Yos: How do you mean, wanna just back up your documents or you wanna somehow restore the entire system?
<grawity> Squynti: In the default configuration, tty1-6 are terminal logins, tty7 is X, and the rest are not allocated.
<Yakeson_Chihiro> good day all
<Yos> Somehow do a complete restore if possible niadh
<grawity> gma: I have no idea... It may be $PATH, /etc/environment, /etc/login.defs and so on.
<msk> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danny_> any apps for the g1 under ubuntu?
<MuPp3t> great, that's worked
<MuPp3t> thanks very much :)
<Fluff> I think i have video codec problems could anyone help ????
<msk> !hello | Yakeson_Chihiro
<Yakeson_Chihiro> i upgraded a few weeks ago from hardy to jaunty but my ATI card is no longer supported. Everything works fine except that now i got ploygones with games :-/ Any idea please ?
<ubottu> Yakeson_Chihiro: please see above
<gma> grawity: okay, ta.
<stefg> !codecs | fluff
<ubottu> fluff: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Squynti> grawity: I see that F1 is different from the others... to me it seem like they meant for some its own reason?
<niadh> Yos: Not sure how to do config files, but I know if you open synaptic you can save a package configuration and load that onto another system
<rakgenius> i cant hibernate in ubuntu pls help
<eliotn> does anyone know a channel that you can talk about java in?
<Guest14026> I think i have video codec problems could anybody help
<danny_> any apps for the g1 under ubuntu?
<grawity> Squynti: tty1 is the first one, which means it is selected on boot (until you or GDM change it).
<niadh> Yos: Best thing you could do is if you have any local config files back them up with your home folder, any global ones you will have to do manually
<mrguitar> I've got an annoying sound problem on my laptop. Can someone help troubleshoot it?
<grawity> Squynti: And kernel messages go to the currently selected tty.
<msk> Pici : does updating my Kernel does any help ?
<Squynti> GDM?
<grawity> Squynti: GNOME Display Manager - the app that shows graphical login screen, runs GNOME or whatever, etc.
<Squynti> grawity: so tty1 is safe to use?
<Squynti> Oh ok
<grawity> Squynti: Yes, all of them are safe to use.
<Yos> niadh, thanks :D
<fasfafas> mrguitar: maybe it caused of wireless
<Yakeson_Chihiro> thanks :)
<rakgenius> i cant hibernate in ubuntu pls help
<eliotn> Curious, what channels are there for java?
<stefg> rakgenius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<grawity> Squynti: There are commands 'openvt' for running bash on an unused tty; 'chvt' for changing ttys; and so on.
<grawity> eliotn: Probably ##java
<Squynti> oh ok i see i thought someone said to be caution with tty1 which is other way for F1? Like its used for debugging and what not
<eliotn> grawity: nope
<stefg> !intelhda | mrguitar
<ubottu> mrguitar: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mrguitar> Ubottu: thanks I'll check it out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> Squynti: a little correction... F1 is just the key on your keyboard, which happens to switch to the first tty. The actual things are usually called either consoles, terminals, or ttys. (Sometimes "virtual" ones)
<MrPiracy> grawity: no, didn't help .... the 5 key opens the popup menu. What could be wrong with it?
<ElronMcBong> what is the correct cpu-type (for gcc as in gcc -march=...) of AMD phenom II processors. I read about athlon64, k8 and amdfam10.. I am not sure
<grawity> Squynti: Anyway, tty1 is safe to use.
<msk> stefg : what are the other keywords ubottu can describe at ?
<yaaar> ok, this is really frustrating. i'm in the installer trying to setup my partitions, on a pair of drives that were previously used with software raid1. i want to use raid0 instead now...but the installer won't let me delete the raid devices! says they may be in use...but i already deleted the partitions that were on them. anybody know what's going on here, or how to work around this?
<stefg> !bot | msk
<ubottu> msk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Squynti> grawity: Ok thanks. I was searching for the information for that but I seem cannot find it.
<yaaar> oh sorry, i got those backwards. the drives had been raid0 and i want raid1. still, the problem is the same...
<mrguitar> link didn't list my symptoms. Audio works great on my laptop, but only w/ one application at a time. I can't listen to music while playing videos in flash. If I pause rhythmbox or whatever to watch a flash video - I have to close firefox to resume original audio.
<stefg> mrguitar: you have the pulseaudio blues ...
<stefg> !dmix | mrguitar
<ubottu> mrguitar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrguitar> ...on every distro. :)
<aboyz> anyone know if this cron job will run every 4am every day? 0 4 * * * ?
<msk> stefg : thanks
<stefg> mrguitar: so your soundchip probably lacks hardware mixinf caps ... read on dmix
<msk> Pici : thanks for info...
<yaaar> aboyz: looks like you need one more asterisk
<yaaar> oh my bad
<aboyz> where? yaar??
<Frank83> Greetings. How do I find out what's my pc's "Domain Name" (For DHCP purposes)
<x3cion> Is there some way to list some files like with ls and directly past each of em to cat?
<yaaar> aboyz: no i'm sorry i was wrong, that line is correct
<aboyz> thanks..
<linuxdude> yeah
<stefg> Frank83: it'S probably 'local'
<grawity> x3cion: How about just using cat? cat file otherfile dir/*.txt and so on.
<grawity> Frank83: hostname --fqdn?
<ElronMcBong> Frank83: I'd guess man hostname
<Frank83> stefg: Any way to know for sure? Any command or something?
<x3cion> oh... lol, thansk
<x3cion> thanks*
<MrPiracy> my numpad stopped working. the "5" key opens up the popup menu. tried switching numlock on and off, but nothing happens. does anyone have a clue of what it could be/
<stefg> Frank83: cat /etc/hosts
<infinteloop> Hello I have a user that I want to only have access to there home directory. No view to any other location. How can I do this as most sections have other with read permission
<grawity> infinteloop: AppArmor can do this; but it's kind of an insane wish.
<petur> Hello, im looking for a secure way to delete my browser cache.
<grawity> infinteloop: The other directories are readable for a reason...
<petur> Making it "unrecoverable" with lowlevel tools
<petur> ?
<grawity> petur: The program 'shred' could do this... is it Firefox?
<petur> Firefox, yes
<infinteloop> Well the main reason I want this is they will only need access to scp a file into a folder
<infinteloop> They will not need to actually log into for any other reason
<yaaar> so, does anybody know why the ubuntu installer won't let me delete my pre-existing raid devices?
<Frank83> Stefg, Grawity: That gives me my hostname. I am looking for the "domain"
<stefg> petur: put it to a ramdisk (i.e. mount a tmpfs)
<infinteloop> I thought about setting up SFTP but this fold will be on a ERP system I would like to keep the attack surface low.
<Frank83> Stefg, Grawity: Maybe this will help, since this is what I am trying to do. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439
<grawity> petur: find ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache -exec shred -un 2 "{}" \;
<petur> Thank you
<grawity> Frank83: Did you run hostname with --fqdn?
<grawity> petur: But be very careful with that command...
<stefg> Frank83: you haven't set any domain i guess .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201138 could shed some light on it
<Frank83> Grawity: I did. Output was "Anastasia" same as running "hostname" with no parameters
<petur> grawity: Will do
<grawity> Frank83: Well then your box doesn't have any hostname.
<grawity> petur: ...actually, first try this, just to make sure: find ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache -print
<kekeke> ascheel you're a life saver, i just change my repo list and it works now :)
<kekeke> <3
<grawity> petur: If it prints the cache files, add the -exec shred -uzn 2 "{}" \; part
<Frank83> Grawity: So... If it does not have one, but yet it's connected, it means I don't even need to set one up?
<MrPiracy> how do i turn off keyboard acessibility features?
<sireno52> slm herkeze
<petur> why n2
<petur> n2
<petur> 25 overwrites is ok
<grawity> petur: Anything more than 4 is pointless.
<grawity> petur: Well, maybe 6 or so.
<kushal_kumaran> MrPiracy: Go to System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies.
<Bersa> Hi, mates. My system has restarted some time ago. Which log stores info about reason of restarting?
<stefg> petur: the problem is that you'll have to know in advance that you want to delete the cache. by putting it on a tmpfs it will be empty on every reboot, and just pulling the plug will make it unrecoverable in case of emergency
<Frank83> Bersa: I think dmesg
<MrPiracy> kushal_kumaran: thx, i got it working now
<grawity> sireno52: Umm. Doesn't tmpfs defeat the point of using a file cache completely?
<grawity> Frank83: dmesg gets reset after rebot
<sireno52> slm  aranızda turk varmı
<Frank83> Grawity: Eh. Didn't know that! (Still a learner) So what would work in his case?
<dianabol> anyone know  how to get the built in web cam for my eeepc 1000h working?
<grawity> Frank83: Either using shred or similar -- or disabling the file-based cache completely.
<Frank83> Grawity: Where you learned all this? Is there a page or something to find out all those commands?
<dianabol> also i've recently reinstalled ubuntu and i have problems streaming anyone know how to fix that?
<JohnTeddy> Where can I stop udev from calling a certain rule in hardy. Where is the file in /etc
<grawity> Frank83: Not really... more like experimenting, IRC, Google, manpages, experimenting, IRC, experimenting, Google, soft drinks, experimenting...
<stefg> !udev | JohnTeddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<grawity> JohnTeddy: I think they're in /lib/udev
<grawity> JohnTeddy: But isn't Hardy very old?
<stefg> !udevrules | JohnTeddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udevrules
<JohnTeddy> grawity: But if I modify that, when udev package is updated, it will overwrite my changes.
<Frank83> Grawity: Will do. I'm kind of new with Linux, just fully migrated 1 month ago.
<ascheel> kekeke, glad I could be of help.  :)
<stefg> !udev rules | JohnTeddy
<ubottu> JohnTeddy: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<yaaar> is there a way in the ubuntu installer to just tell it to wipe a hard drive before going into the partitioner?
<stefg> ... finally ...
<ox> hey lil problem regard this : http://pastebin.com/m718a8ff3 everything work fine but when i test number 3 which is internet it reply me the result with 41 times! why?
<ox> !oups sorry wrong chan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> JohnTeddy: Then copy the rule into /etc/udev, with the same name and all, I think that should work.
<ScottG> I am trying to use some themes that I download. When I get done extracting the themes there are a lot of foldes like Buttons, ScrollBars, etc. Where do I put all these folders to be able to use them with a gnome theme manager?
<ElronMcBong> why is it a cannot do man malloc and stuff? manpages-all package is installed
<stefg> !themes | ScottG , don't extract them,
<ubottu> ScottG , don't extract them,: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stefg> !changethemes | ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<albech> does the ubuntu server package come with command line only?
<stefg> albech: yes
<Halitech> albech, yes
<albech> thanks
<swathanthran> is there a channel for localisation
<swathanthran> ?
<swathanthran> ,localisation
<swathanthran> ,l10n
<FloodBot1> swathanthran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nanotube> ElronMcBong: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<stefg> !orc | swathanthran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orc
<stefg> !irc | swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<outy> aaarrgggh
<outy> hey guys
<Jason92> hello?
<Halitech> !hi | Jason92
<ubottu> Jason92: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lucas_> outy,
<lucas_> are you listening hardcore
<outy> in ubuntu/kde  when i use firefox/opera to go to facebook its resolving to google or bbc
<petur> grawity: thanks for the help
<ElronMcBong> nanotube: thank you very much
<outy> it does it in gnome too
<nanotube> ElronMcBong: np :)
<Jason92> hi, i would like help with getting ubuntu on my computer
<grawity> outy: Can you pastebin the output of the command 'dig facebook.com' ?
<mrguitar> sound fixed!!! Thanks guys!
<grawity> !pastebin | outy
<ubottu> outy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mrguitar> options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m21
<mrguitar> did the trick
<mrguitar> didn't need to add that on 7.04 - 8.10
<Jason92> hi, i would like help with getting ubuntu on my computer
<mrguitar> oh well, thanks again
<stefg> mrguitar: so !intelhda was of some use it seems
<grawity> Jason92: Just ask the question.
<Kazamma> anyone having problems suspending via lid close on the eee 1000H?
<psiborg> hello, i've got an interesting problem: my pc boots with ata1.01 error messages, it does that even if i boot from the 9.04 live cd instead of from my harddisk (8.10 i think). any ideas what could be wrong or what i should do?
<Halitech> Jason92, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<icarus> what am i doing wrong? W: GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net jaunty-getdeb Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A8A515F046D7E7CF
<Jason92> i just backed up my data, whats the next step?
<icarus> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A6DCF7707EBC211F
<mrguitar> stefg: I'm a noob what does !intelhda refer to? Not intelhda? :)
<stefg> psiborg: obtain a working harddisk ? :-\
<psiborg> great, but i just want to boot a cd...
<psiborg> why doesn't that work?
<albech> anyone running ubuntu server as Dom0?
<outy> ok i also did a dig for google
<stefg> mrguitar: it's the factoid the bot gave you
<Halitech> icarus, you need to install their public key
<outy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251504/
<grawity> icarus: Ubuntu checks if packages weren't corrupted or tampered with by checking their digital signatures; to do that, you need to import the public keys to apr.
<grawity> icarus: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net A6DCF7707EBC211F
<rawfael> how can i mount ntfs partition... i give an error
<stefg> psiborg: a broken harddisk often affects the whole bus. See if you can boot from CD if you physically disconnect the harddisk
<todor> rawfael First sudo fdisk -l
<icarus> grawity, who's public key?
<mrguitar> ah very cool. yes it was :)
<yaaar> does anybody around here know why the ubuntu installer won't let me delete my pre-existing raid devices!?
<grawity> icarus: Whoever made and signed those packages you are trying to install.
<psiborg> okay, that's something i've been thinking of, thanks stefg :) the dvd drive is on a separate ide channel though... should that matter?
<Halitech> icarus, according to your error message, you need to install the key from getdeb.net
<todor> rawfael then mount /dev/xxx -t ntfs /mountpoint
<kekeke> guys, is it ok if i install programs into /usr/local/ or is that a directory i shouldn't mess around with?
<stefg> psiborg: actually that should isolate the broken hd... but you never know. I'd try disconnecting
<Elementalist> I have a quick question, if anyone would be kind enough to answer. I'm running the Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 Live on an EeePC 900, using a 2 GB SD card in the SD slot. The interface is INCREDIBLY laggy, I'm wondering if actually installing it to the main drive will clear up the interface lag issues. Visual effects are already set to 'None'.
<grawity> kekeke: /usr/local/bin/ is where you should install your programs, yes.
<kekeke> oh kk thanks
<icarus> grawity, you command appears to of worked
<Frank83> Jason92, What you want to do? Install Ubuntu for 1st time?
<icarus> thank you
<kekeke> also, if i wanted to make a publicly accessible ftp directory, where is a 'suitable' place to have that?
<NoMS_> Elementalist, it should.  SD cards are fairly slow
<grawity> kekeke: As in anonymous FTP?
<Halitech> Jason92, did you look at the link I provided for you?
<kekeke> grawity sorry i actually meant one with user accounts
<Elementalist> Alrighty, thanks. Hope so, I've only got this netbook, no external CD drive or other flashdisks, so if this goes wrong, I could be in trouble. xD Guess I'll find out in a bit. Thanks for the answer.
<Jason92> yea, im looking at it now
<rawfael> todor: i geting error
<rawfael> i use live cd
<Halitech> Jason92, in the upper left are different options on installing, select the 1 you want and follow the instructions
<grawity> kekeke: If you want one shared directory for all accounts -- /var/ftp, maybe. (It isn't that much important.)
<kekeke> ok thanks dude
<NoMS_> Elementalist:  I think you can reset that computer as long as you don't delete the partition that information is on....  I do not have one myself, so I can't be sure
<Capoochino> Are there many Negroes that use Ubuntu, despite its diverse name?
<Frank83> Halitech, That page you gave Jason92 is awesome, I didn't know of it existence.
<user101>  /msg nickserv identify mydear
<outy> Capoochino,  there is an ubuntu distro made by african americans
<outy> i forget its name
<Capoochino> I love to use Ubuntu, but I am afraid that it is too hard to use for most nignogs
<Halitech> Frank83, one of the first pages I found when I changed over and it has saved my hide a few times so I keep it bookmarked and close by at all times :)
<grawity> Capoochino: Define "nignogs".
<Capoochino> Since their bell curve is centered on an IQ of 80
<outy> lol dude thats harsh
<Capoochino> referring to the typical black person
<fumblnoob> wow you are ignorant
<Halitech> Capoochino, what does the color of a persons skin, their sex or anything else have to do with if they can use ubuntu?
<rawfael> todor: i cant mount the windows partition ntfs
<rawfael> i getting error
<Capoochino> Halitech there is much more to race than the color of skin
<rawfael> can you help me?
<Capoochino> for example propensity for sickle cell
<Capoochino> brain size
<Capoochino> hair texture
<Capoochino> body structure
<Halitech> Capoochino, so you are saying people of African descent are stupid?
<Capoochino> hence most negroes are too dense in mass to swim
<Capoochino> not all
<Capoochino> some are rather smart
<Capoochino> but on average they are
<Squynti> rawfe: i do have that same problem and lookin for that answer as well...
<Frank83> Halitech: Wish I could share your luck. 1st error I made with ubuntu was to "chroot /" Imagine what that did to me.
<Squynti> raw: is the windows set on dyamic?
<grawity> !ot | Capoochino
<ubottu> Capoochino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Capoochino> ok
<MarkG> Hi, I can't seem to find webmin package in Ubuntu..   Is there a reason?
<Capoochino> but is there any kind of demographic study for Ubuntu usage?
<Halitech> Capoochino, not to dispute your 'findings' but pretty well all of the colored people I know are smarter then the average white person I know
<stefg> !webmin | MarkG
<ubottu> MarkG: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Halitech> !webmin | MarkG
<javauser123> how do i monitor cpu temps thru a live ubuntu session?
<stefg> :-)
<jan__> spricht  auch einer deutsch ?
<javauser123> i tried 'lm-sensors' but i think it wants a reboot
<NoMS_> Halitech, wow, you need to get to the hood!  :)
<Halitech> !de | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Capoochino> !ops | Halitech  Racist troll against white people.
<ubottu> Halitech  Racist troll against white people.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Halitech> NoMS_, I live in the hood
<rawfael> mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<Squynti> rawfael: is the windows set on dyamic?
<MarkG> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Capoochino> !ops | Halitech Racist troll against Mexicans and Whites
<ubottu> Halitech Racist troll against Mexicans and Whites: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<grawity> !ops | Capoochino !ops abuser.
<ubottu> Capoochino !ops abuser.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rawfael> squidly: i get "mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use"
<Squynti> rawfael: i do have that same problem and lookin for that answer as well...
 * grawity hides.
<NoMS_> so back to ubuntu....
<Halitech> Frank83, oopppps, big no no with doing that ~L~
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu program allows to edit the 'Properties' (= 'tags'?) of a .jpg file which Nautilus can show?
<Squynti> rawfael: oh i see, hm mine says that i do not have a privelige to mount this volume
<capslock286> Why is any Ubuntu-dist slow on the Lenovo S10e? :-( This is the only user-friendly dist which easily can be installed via usb. Thankful for comments/response/help getting it to work smooth :-)
<stefg> capslock286: 512MB ... and the superslox SSD
<NoMS_> bullgard4:  I have seen something called photobuntu or something like that.  It is supposed to write metadata, but I have never used it personally
<MarkG> grr, I hate opensource documentation, it's never upto date...  http://pastebin.com/m6d4500d6
<MarkG> How they ever hope to attract new users...
<stefg> MarkG: if you're going to set up a file-server you're better off with 8.04 (hardy). ebox' stable version is targeted at that
<Halitech> MarkG, by promising them dual booting and then killing their windows install forcing them to stick with linux ;)
<Flannel> MarkG: That line is a line for your sources.list, it isn't a command.
<maad10> hi
<psiborg> after going wonky on ata errors the live cd has now booted btw
<Frank83> Halitech Sometimes that has nasty consequences, some can not withstand the change.
<psiborg> didnt get to removing the hd yet :)
<stefg> !pm > capslock286
<ubottu> capslock286, please see my private message
<Halitech> Frank83, I know, change is not for everyone but we have to start somewhere
<rawfael> squidly: i use -o force and it works
<capslock286> thank you stefg. I
<capslock286>  will keep that in mind in the future :-)
<MarkG> I don't have much choice, my Sheevaplug shipped with 9.04 jaunty minimal intstall.
<stefg> capslock286: you can try easypeasy ... a netbook optimized edition of ubuntu
<Frank83> Halitech, I was forced by useless antivirus, mind squeezing defragmentation, psychotic formating every 6 months, not to mention blue screen of neurotic panic.
<Squynti> rawfael: you might wanna check up on the nick spelling and how'd you do that?
<emilio> how I edit my grub options
<jdahm> libnotify has this annoying quack or so when I adjust volume, is there a way to get rid of this sound?  I tried everything under preferences->sound.  The forums don't list anything either
<kekeke> lol
<stefg> capslock286: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Halitech> Frank83, I did it for the same reasons, I was one of the few that went cold turkey with no backup system
<capslock286> thnx stefg. The problem is that I have already tested that one and it is based on 8.4 and not 9.04
<ejv> how do they hope to attract new users? really? don't blame your lack of proficiency/understanding of linux on the community or our documentation.  FYI ubuntu has some of the most plentiful docs you will ever see. Don't troll.
<rawfael> squidly: i am from brazil... i cant speak english very much
<Frank83> Halitech, Same here.
<kekeke> if i do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will it automatically install the 64bit edition (as long as my processor is 64bit)?
<lb_> !pt | rawfael
<ubottu> rawfael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maco> kekeke: if your current ubuntu is 64bit, yes
<kekeke> ok thanks
<Halitech> kekeke, if you currently have a 64bit version installed yes
<Squynti> rawfael: ok what did you not understand me?
<kekeke> ty
<NoMS_> same here.  Not real crazy about windows, but I have adobe premiere and Encore DVD which unfortunately will not run on wine....  So, I have another drive w/ windows on it :(
<stefg> capslock286: the secret lies in disabling all unneeded services, putting /tmp to a tmpfs and (possibly) using a netbook specific kernel  www.array.org
<grawity> stefg: isn't /tmp a tmpfs by default?
<Experanto> excuse me.. is there an italian channel?
<Frank83> NoMS_, You tried Crossover with that?
<Halitech> !it | Experanto
<ubottu> Experanto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stefg> grawity: no.... discussions are still going on...
<ejv> grawity: no
<MarkG> this document is plagued with problems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<stefg> grawity: that's the PITA in open source ... too many people with attitude :-)
<NoMS_> no, I don't use it as frequently as I did when I bought it, so it's ok.  If I need to do some editing, I just swap out my drives and reboot...  But I'll look into it I guess.  It's only about $50 isnt it?
<MarkG> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-armel/Packages  404 Not Found
<capslock286> stefg. thank you for this. However, I am a casual user who migrated from Windows to use OSX because of all the hassle Windoze provided. now. Linux is not easier, however, far more stable and far more harmonized with OSX. Not even Netbook Remix runs smoothly on my Lenovo-netbook, though, so I
<capslock286> am quite "desperate" for as user-friendly advice as possible.
<Frank83> NoMS_, Yes, I think it if (I don't use it) but check it it will run it properly before you buy the license.
<NoMS_> thanks frank
<Frank83> If not, look at your Win drive as the "Necessary evil"
<cake-linux> is virtualbox non free in the ubuntu repo's
<cake-linux> ?
<stefg> capslock286: i have 5 S10e 's at the running ubuntu at my work ... the low-ram / 4 GB linux version. They run just fine
<alankila_> I seem to have trouble with java sound since the latest karmic update, I think it broke this morning. All pulseaudio-based audio seems to work fine, but java apps are stubbornly silent. Any quick recipe for solution?
<emilio> how i can edit my grub boot list
<MaT-dg1> cake-linux: no, but u can add the repo's from sun
<cake-linux> awesome thanks
<NoMS_> yeah, no kidding....  It pretty much sits on a shelf.  Crossover will not run it either...
<Frank83> Emilio, You will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mbeierl> emilio: in it's most raw format: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<capslock286> Thnx Stefg. The thing is, I want it to run as smootlhy as Windows Xp ran on this machine (minus the crashes, of course ;-) )
<geirha> !grub | emilio, I recommend reading the Grub Howto first
<ubottu> emilio, I recommend reading the Grub Howto first: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ericG> capslock286: it could be running slow because of the Intel GMA 950 graphics chipset it uses; I had that issue with my Eee. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Frank83> Emilio, You can also check this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/startupmanager . Thank Halitech for it. :-P
<kannan_02> is there a turbo c compiler for linux
<stefg> capslock286: windows is an 8 yr old OS, designed for P III'S at 500 MHz. you can make ubuntu run that quick, but it takes a bit of tweaking
<Frank83> NoMS_ That's a bummer.
<emilio> ok i already open d file
<emilio> thanks all
<grawity> kannan_02: There is a C compiler (gcc).
<kannan_02> those header files conio.h are not in gcc ..
<Frank83> emilio, Make a backup! It's not good to mess up too much with it. (Believe me, I know)
<sam_> hey can someone help me get adobe flash player to work?
<capslock286> eric6: I thought so too. The system doesn
<geirha> kannan_02: conio.h is dos specific
<geirha> kannan_02: In linux we use ncurses
<Frank83> Sam_ You need help using flash on Firefox?
<kannan_02> ncurses?
<Halitech> capslock286, have you thought about Debian with either xfce or lxde?
<grawity> kannan_02: Is it a program you wrote?
<emilio> ok
<sam_> Frank83, thanks for responding, yes
<emilio> exit
<capslock286> t feel slow as such, but browsing on the desktop and having it to do regular tasks, is a pain. meanwhile, the flashy game World OF Goo runs flawlessly!!!!!
<Frank83> sam_, If you have ubuntu 64, there is a really easy way.
<hausha> I can't decimals when using normal math in bash
<kannan_02> which one?
<capslock286> It looks as it takes better advantage of the graphic capabilities than XFCE, does :-(
<sam_> Frank83, I have the newest version of Ubuntu whatever it is
<grawity> sam_: Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04)?
<sam_> Frank83, yep
<Frank83> sam_ Okay, Is it x32 or AMD64?
<sam_> grawity, yep
<capslock286> I have never managed to install debian, though I have tried. I get something with bad kernel, or such when trying to boot after net-install
<sam_> Its on a 32bit computer not 64 if thats what you mean
<Halitech> capslock286, try the instructions here http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=26566
<geirha> kannan_02: You want libncurses-<version>-dev. Search for "ncurses howto" on google for information on how to use it.
<Frank83> Sam_ I know an easy way that works with X64 PCs, but I don't know and wouldn't dare to suggest it on a X32 one.
<Frank83> Sam_ Hang on, I'll see if I can find something out.
<sam_> Frank83, okay thanks alot
<Halitech> capslock286, there is also a full cd you can download http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.2/i386/iso-cd/debian-502-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso
<kannan_02> geirha:tnx
<sam_> Frank83, ive been searching through the Ubuntu forums but no success on their solutions
<capslock286> that looks gr8, man. the problem is, though: I don
<capslock286> t have an optical drive
<MarkG> ok, so ebox seems impossible to install on ARM Ubuntu, what other options to I have?   How badly broken is webmin? Is it as broken as ebox documentation and packages are for ebox?
<grawity> capslock286: Boot from USB, then?
<capslock286> Only by USB. I have always wanted to find a img-file of a DEBIAN, dist
<Halitech> capslock286, bummer .... what about unetbootin to do the install?
<capslock286> grawity: I have tried. I have also managed to install through net-install the DEBIAN (not UBUNT)-system, but the kernel gets corrupt
<grawity> Halitech: Does unetbootin just copy the iso and make the USB bootable - or does it create a complete LiveUSB system?
<grawity> Wait, that made no sense anyway.
<grawity> Nvm
<Halitech> grawity, I think it will make it bootable
<capslock286> I have used Unetbootin to make a boot-disk of DEBIAN Lenny, and have started the install-process, but a up-and-running system installed on HDD is not possible. Tried twice
<Frank83> Sam_ Okay, let's try this one.
<sam_> Frank83, ok
<capslock286> Unetbootin makes UBUNTU-derivatives bootable flawlessly, but with Debian, it is harder.
<grawity> capslock286: But Ubuntu is a Debian-derivative anyway.
<Frank83> Sam_ Assuming you've installed flash, gnarl, or similars, you'll 1st need to remove them.
<sam_> Frank83, ok
<bullgard4> stefg: Following some remarks of you, I installed Chatzilla and begin to like it. How can I permutate the order in which the channels are displayed on the last but one line
<saulus> when I write large files my whole system stalles. I have to pull the plug to restart. Any Idea why? I transfer them from a sata sw raid 0 to a local ide HDD running ext3
<capslock286> yes, I know. But I am talking about the "clean" Debian Lenny-system.
<Frank83> Sam_ This command will help with that "sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash"
<testi> I have a HTC Hero mobilephone with android OS. I used to connect to the internet with ubuntu through a nokia e51, but with my new phone the network assistant for mobile devices doesn't pop up nor is the phone displayed in the network manager. How do I get this to work?
<capslock286> I suppose it will work somewhat faster on my machine, though with greater hassle getting broadcom wlan to work, and so on.
<sam_> Frank83, ok they were removed
<Elliot_> hi everyone
<adrian__> witam jest tu kanal czestochowa?
<capslock286> testi: Android-phones by HTC have tethering disabled by default, from what I know, but there are work-arounds.
<Elliot_> I need some help with my display
<Frank83> Sam_ Then, we download the Flashplayer directly from the source page: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<viki27> Hello, i would like to play this weekend lottery game and i got new idea to try to get my numbers from the net. if someone would like to help.. write me 6 numbers between 1-37 and more one number between 1-8 thanks for your help :)
<sam_> Frank83, do I open with archive manager?
<capslock286> Unfortunately, U.S-cell-operators are not that keen on having their customers surfing using their mobile as a modem. It is a different overall approach to this in Scandinavia, though.
<testi> Caplain: tethering? Workarounds? What should I search the internet for?
<Frank83> Sam_ Better save it. It's not a big file. Just 1 file inside.
<oldude67> !ot | viki27
<ubottu> viki27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mazda01> does anyone know how to find out the commands within the context menu of nautilus? wanting to know what exactly gets run when I click on Extract Here?
<Frank83> Sam_ You found the file "libflashplayer.so" inside?
<sam_> Frank83 Okay saved it and extracted that file
<sam_> Frank83 yea
<capslock286> testi: So the problem doesn
<faryshta> #gnewsense
<capslock286> doesnt lie on computer-system. but on the phone.
<testi> oops s/Caplain/capslock286
<mebaran151> how do I change the default soundcard in Ubuntu
<Frank83> Sam_ You then need to place that file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mebaran151> I want to output all my sound out the hdmi, and then be able to switch on demand
<mebaran151> aplay finds the card
<Lord-Readman> Hello, Im on 9.10 because I wanted to help test it but Im unsure what to try?
<sam_> Frank83, oh yea I never really understood how to find folders like that
<stefg> !karmic | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sam_> Frank83, it seems a little different from windows I'm used to
<oldude67> Lord-Readman, #ubuntu+1 please
<Frank83> Sam_ Okay, here's the easy way. Go to "Places -> Home Folder"
<sam_> Frank83 ok
<Frank83> Sam_ In there, Press "Ctrl + H" This will show the Hidden files and folders
<Frank83> Sam_, Did that work?
<sam_> Frank83 o
<sam_> Frank83 yep
<Frank83> Sam_ Then locate ".mozilla" -> plugins
<Frank83> Sam_ If the "plugins" folder does not exist, create it.
<sam_> Frank83 ok made it
<Frank83> Sam_ To finish, move the .so file to that folder.
<sam_> Frank83 ok all done
<Frank83> It should be like this at last *Yourusername*/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mazda01> does anyone know how to find out the commands within the context menu of nautilus? wanting to know what exactly gets run when I click on Extract Here?
<Frank83> Sam_, fire up good old mozilla and see if it works.
<sam_> Frank83, just tested it, it works!
<sam_> Frank83, thanks alot
<Frank83> Sam_ Welcome. Go and enjoy some Youtube.
<f0ster> hi, I'm trying to install ATI drivers, when I run lsmod I do not see anything about "ati", just video, also, the xorg.conf looks rather useful, where does all of this configuration take place on ubuntu ?
<Frank83> Woohoo <-- Finally able to solve someone's problem within ubuntu.
<Halitech> f0ster, what is the output of lspci | grep video
<hdon> Hello all! How may I convince RhythmBox to open a music CD disc image that I made using Disc Copier? (The image produced includes a TOC file)
<Halitech> f0ster, lspci | grep vga
<mazda01> does anyone know how to find out the commands within the context menu of nautilus? wanting to know what exactly gets run when I click on Extract Here?
<ScottG> Could someone explain to me how I install custom themes? I have just found guides saying "drag the theme into the Appearance Properties window" but I don't have any theme file to drag.
<Halitech> f0ster, sorry, confused myself for a minute
<Frank83> See you later guys. Take care
<yadu`> hi all, my openoffice apps have their fonts messed up . I have a screenshot attached , someone please help -->  http://tinypic.com/m/5b8akz/4
<f0ster> Hailtech: my video card shows up on lspci
<Jeruvy> hdon: if its a true image, simply mount it, then point rythmbox at the new mount.
<Pici> ScottG: Well, what theme are you trying to install and where did you get it?
<Pici> ScottG: Or rather, what file do you have?
<f0ster> that doesnt mean that its drivers are properly loaded though Halitech
<f0ster> Halitech: but yeah it shows up when i run lspci
<Halitech> f0ster, I know that, I want to know what card we are dealing with
<f0ster> oh, x600
<f0ster> radeon
<Halitech> f0ster, 8.10 or 9.04?
<James192345> Hi, I just installed the nvidia drivers for my PNY NVIDIA 7600 GS, and restarted only to be greeted by a black screen. Anyone know how I can fix this. Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesnt work.
<mazda01> ScottG, you need to download a complete them from somewhere
<f0ster> Halitech: 9.04
<Halitech> f0ster, welcome to the world of no proprietary drivers, ati dropped support for that card as of Catalyst 9.3 which stopped working in 8.0
<MrPiracy> how can i install my webcam? it's a random Multilaser one
<Halitech> *8.10
<mazda01> James192345, your computer is totally booted up? why not boot again but enter the grub menu by hitting the escape button. then boot up a recvoery session or failsafe session
<f0ster> Halitech: well the frustrating thing is i don't understand how to specify any driver for X with ubuntu
<f0ster> its configuring it somewhere other than the xorg.conf, and it doesnt say where
<mazda01> f0ster, you edit xorg.conf
<Halitech> f0ster, basically what you have is what you got, there is no driver you can use
<hdon> I do not believe an Audio CD contains a Filesystem Image. I do not believe Linux mounts any filesystem as a predicate to playing an Audio CD (attn Jeruvy)
<aaaa```> i want to make a file sharing website on LAN.. what should I use?
<Halitech> f0ster, if there is nothing in System - Admin - hardware drivers then you have nothing to install
<f0ster> mazda01: why does the xorg.conf not have any of the settings that X is already configured with
<ninjaslim> which desktop effects in compiz are enabled by default in Ubuntu with the extra settings
<mazda01> Halitech, what are you talking about? you can configure any driver you want it just have to be right for your hardware.
<Halitech> f0ster, xorg 'automagically' configures most things now
<hdon> Jeruvy: What filesystem type (as in the -t argument to mount) do you think an Audio CD might require?
<f0ster> Halitech: maybe the hacked up crappy version of x for ubuntu
<f0ster> this is why I don't run ubuntu, i just have it already installed on a computer at work
<f0ster> pardon my frustration
<Halitech> mazda01, and the right version for the software you have installed
<mazda01> f0ster, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. are you even in a gui? you should be able to use hardware drivers if you're using nvidia
<Halitech> f0ster, I understand, I have an ati x1200 which was dropped as well
<Halitech> f0ster, and I use Debian so its not just Ubuntu that does it
<f0ster> mazda01: well I have a radeon x600 card
<f0ster> I've found some catalyst drivers that are apparently compatible with 8.04, surely these must be better than the "automagicconfigured" x display drivers?
<hdon> Hello again everyone. How may I extract the full gstreamer pipeline used by RhythmBox when it "extracts" music from my Audio CD?
<f0ster> I have ati selected in synpatic, but I'm curious where its actually telling xorg to use these drivers, since xorg.conf doesn't say anything
<f0ster> it has no driver line under device, just a title
<mazda01> f0ster, well, you'll haev to check out some guides for your card then. i am not familar with setting up ati cards.
<Halitech> f0ster, no because the version of X is newer in 9.04 and they don't work (trust me, I've tried and hosed my system numerous times trying)
<_AleX_> hi all! howto pbuild ubuntu packages from a debian lenny ? it's possible ?
<f0ster> Halitech: well say since ati is selected in synaptic, how can I tell what display driver x is using?
<mazda01> f0ster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165522
<Halitech> f0ster, what package is it listing?
<yadu`> hi all, my openoffice apps have their fonts messed up . I have a screenshot attached , someone please help -->  http://tinypic.com/m/5b8akz/4   anyone?? any clue at all ??
<victor__> hi
<_AleX_> ceboostrap fails with : "E: Unknown suite jaunty" ... I've copied /usr/share/deboostrap/scripts/jaunty from an ubuntu, nothing change ... any idea ?
<Paulo39> hi people, i have a question: i have ubuntu with gnome, then i installed kde and now i can choose which environment to start. i have some apps to run automatically on start-up. the question is that i want some apps to run automatically just when i start gnome, and no when i start kde... can you tell me how can i configure it out?
<f0ster> Halitech: xserver-xorg-video-ati, and radeon
<Halitech> f0ster, thats the open source drivers
<zach> guys, I Have Xubuntu 9.04 - where do I get java?
<shreymech> i did : shreyansh@shreyansh-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<shreymech> Reading package lists... Done
<shreymech> Building dependency tree
<shreymech> Reading state information... Done
<shreymech> libglib2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shreymech> libglib2.0-dev set to manually installed.
<shreymech> plzzz
<mistermatt> if I were to install ubuntu while running it in a virtual machine - it would install to the virtual disk that I assigned to it, no?
<grawity> It would
<mistermatt> nice
<mizipzor> im having some troubles with my graphics driver... are alternatives in the package repository? or is my best bet to compile the free ones from source?
<grawity> mizipzor: When running in a VM, Ubuntu, just like any other OS, can only access those resources that you assign.
<grawity> er, mistermatt: ^
<jerndoe> hi, is it possible to run the setup to re-configure (user, computername, keyboard etc.) without installing the whole system again
<cmwalker> how do i force an 'app' into the usr/bin folder?
<mizipzor> cmwalker: copy it there?
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251538/   please look in this and plzz tell me that is it okkkk to remove the packages which r shown to be removed
<alessandro_> hi
<Stanleyz000> Hi
<cmwalker> mizipzor: i cant just drag and drop.
<Stanleyz000> Can someone
<Stanleyz000> help me with installing
<Stanleyz000> ubuntu to a memory stick
<burkmat> !ask | Stanleyz000
<ubottu> Stanleyz000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way for me to choose to install packages that are compiled w/ the gcc flags -march=core2, rather than i686?
<mizipzor> Stanleyz000: if you stop spamming your enter key ;)
<Stanleyz000> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu to a memory stick?
<Linux^Warrior> hello all, anyone ever use old ubuntu 2.x :P
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251538/   please look in this and plzz tell me that is it okkkk to remove the packages which r shown to be removed
<mizipzor> cmwalker: yea, you probably need sudo to place things there
<doubledama> can someone help me with my CIS homework
<cmwalker> mizipzor: how do i do that?
<trism> shreymech: it is fine to remove those if you aren't using them anymore
<neglesaks> I'm happy to say that i've reached ratio 40 on seeding karmic alpha 3 and will seed the next karmic in 2 days when it's out :)
<Linux^Warrior> what version of ubuntu you using stanley
<shreymech> please can anyone tell me that is it safe to remove the packages shown here     http://paste.ubuntu.com/251538/
<Halitech> cmwalker, gksudo nautilus
<burkmat> Stanleyz000: What operating system are you running?
<Stanleyz000> Vista atm
<mizipzor> cmwalker: sudo cp app_to_be_copied /usr/bin
<shreymech> hey but actually my terminal is saying that... i don know i will use them in future or not...????
<mizipzor> shreymech: if you want them in the future, you can just reinstall them
<trism> shreymech: it means they were automatically installed by other packages, but you uninstalled those packages, so they aren't needed anymore
<Stanleyz000> (Windows Vista lol)
<Stanleyz000> Theres not any other.
<jerndoe> How do I make my keyboard layout permanent (when changed) after reboot I still have the old layout
<shreymech> they already exist in my new package installed ,, is this the reason it says me that "these packages r no longer required" ...??
<Linux^Warrior> stanly your on wrong chanel
<Linux^Warrior> you wanna join #windows-l8mrs
<Stanleyz000> ok
<Stanleyz000> Doesnt exist.
<Linux^Warrior> or #vista^losers
<Flannel> Linux^Warrior: That's not necessary.
<Linux^Warrior> lol
<Stanleyz000> ;p
<Flannel> Stanleyz000: Just ##windows
<f0ster> Halitech: so how can I assume that since the driver is selected in synaptic, that its being loaded by X? since xorg.config is bare
<burkmat> !unetbootin | Stanleyz000
<ubottu> Stanleyz000: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Halitech> f0ster, yes
<Stanleyz000> lol its (to) a flash drive
<Stanleyz000> not from
<Stanleyz000> lol
<shreymech> and why these some of the packages are automatically installed in my system.... and should always autoremove the programs whenever suggested by terminal...
<Halitech> !dvd | halitech
<ubottu> Halitech, please see my private message
<burkmat> Stanleyz000: Well, I suggest you look at unetbootin. That does what you ask for.
<Linux^Warrior> you cannot load vista via flash only a boot disk to load a previous os
<shreymech> and why these some of the packages are automatically installed in my system.... and should i always autoremove the programs whenever suggested by terminal...
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way for me to choose to install packages that are compiled w/ the gcc flags -march=core2, rather than i686?
<burkmat> Stanleyz000: Easy to use as well, and should work in Vista. Otherwise you'll need an Ubuntu LiveCD to create the USB stick.
<doubled`fml`away> how do i learn linux
<Stanleyz000> ok
<Linux^Warrior> stanley are you trying to load linux on your system via usb?
<Flannel> Linux^Warrior: He's trying to install Ubuntu to the flash drive. Please pay attention and stop being annoying.
<Stanleyz000> Yes
<mebaran151> so I configured my sound preferences to output via the hdmi port on my laptop
<th0r> doubled`fml`away: tldp.org
<f0ster> Halitech: where is that configured though
<burkmat> !who | Stanleyz000
<ubottu> Stanleyz000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mebaran151> totem respects these preferences, but mplayer and flash do not
<Stanleyz000> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mebaran151> how do I get mplayer and flash to respect these settings
<Linux^Warrior> well just run the cd & specify the flash drive as the install source & I am not being annoying, take a joke
<jrtayloriv> doubled`fml`away: If you want to know how to use ubuntu, just read the documentation at their site -- tldp.org will not help you at first.
<mebaran151> pounding tab is always a good idea
<Halitech> f0ster, I think hal is doing most of the work now so not sure where the config files are
<th0r> jrtayloriv: he asked about linux, not ubuntu <smile>
<mebaran151> jrtayloriv, you can always compile the deb-src packages yourself with custom cflags
<Linux^Warrior> stanley you using a live cd to install linux or an iso?
<Stanleyz000> I havent got any thing yet
<Stanleyz000> What do I need.
<Linux^Warrior> downlaod the os iso
<cmwalker> mizipzor: holy crap, thank you so much. (i had to install the latest test duild of lux render and i guess it worked) thanks again.
<Linux^Warrior> burn it to a cd as a live cd
<Stanleyz000> ok
<mizipzor> cmwalker: what worked? that about copying a file?
<Linux^Warrior> I use ero myself to make a good bootable disk
<Stanleyz000> I dont have a spare disk :/
<cmwalker> yeah, mizipzor
<Linux^Warrior> nero*
<mizipzor> cmwalker: ah nice :)
<Linux^Warrior> well can you make a virtual cdrom stanley
<nomike> hi
<FloridaGuy> is there any map or atlas packages for linux...
<Linux^Warrior> should be in control panel
<Stanleyz000> Ok
<burkmat> Linux^Warrior, Stanleyz000: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Stanleyz000> after the iso is done
<Stanleyz000> ok
<MABS> anyone have any experience booting/installing linux and using a wireless keyboard?
<Stanleyz000> thanks
<Linux^Warrior> burkmat read what wesaying, He cannot burn a disk HOW can he use unetbootin
<Linux^Warrior> unetbootin is a linux thing not vista
<burkmat> Linux^Warrior: ...by downloading it and running it? Why do you need to burn a disk to use it?
<Luisito> Acm1pt
<Stanleyz000> Its not
<Stanleyz000> its a windows thing
<Stanleyz000> lol
<Stanleyz000> Its a win app
<Stanleyz000> llol
<FloodBot1> Stanleyz000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burkmat> Linux^Warrior: It runs on Windows and Linux.
<Stanleyz000> ok sorry
<boozler>  have a pdf form that I need to fill out electronically. Iv tried downloading acroread and using the Typewriter function but the documents security properties wont allow it. Is any one aware of any way to either disable pdf securities or an alternative to adobes typewriter function?
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, actually it runs on both and you don't need a cd, you can install it to a usb drive
<Luisito> español
<Linux^Warrior> Burkmat U cannot run unetbootin in Vista Period visa is retarded
<shreymech> i installed GERRIS from package manger.. and now i don knw where it gone... how to lunch it now...???
<Stanleyz000> :/
<erUSUL> !es | Luisito
<ubottu> Luisito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stanleyz000> So what (do) I do?
<shreymech> i installed GERRIS from package manger.. and now i don knw where it gone... how to launch it now...???
<burkmat> Linux^Warrior: Well the sourceforge site claims differently. Are the devs lying?
<Linux^Warrior> well you can download virtualbox stanley
<nomike> I'm looking for a dictionary, not a spellcheck one, but for translating. It has to work offline without internet access. Needed language: English <--> German; (English | German) <--> Persian
<Stanleyz000> I'm downloading Ubuntu (ISO). Now what?
<Stanleyz000> unetbootin looks ok for Windows....
<Linux^Warrior> obviously they dunno the stupidity of Vista, there probly saying XP
<Stanleyz000> its got a vista screenshot?
<shreymech> any answer techies... :-(
<shreymech> i installed GERRIS from package manger.. and now i don knw where it gone... how to launch it now...???
<Linux^Warrior> well good luck getting it to function properly sanley
<erUSUL> shreymech: alt + f2
<Stanleyz000> :/
<burkmat> Linux^Warrior: It says XP/Vista quite literally. I've run it successfully on several systems. Stop making stupid claims and trying to complicate it for Stanley if you don't know what you're talking about.
<Stanleyz000> This is meant to be the support channel
<erUSUL> shreymech: or from a terminal
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stanleyz000> Thank you burkmat.
<DasEi> shreymech: without nowing the app, type correct name in trml
<shreymech> it is giving an error that "location could not be found"
<Linux^Warrior> Burkmat I been only fixing/working on pc's 18+ years & never seen ANYTHING function proper on vista on even new systems
<Linux^Warrior> It says it will run on it it does not say it will acually work
<trism> shreymech: http://gfs.sourceforge.net/tutorial/tutorial/tutorial1.html
<shreymech> i have gone thru tutorial but they have not shown how to launch it
<DasEi> shreymech: type gerris in trml
<Stanleyz000> Isn't it % gerris2D ?
<trism> shreymech: first section: gerris2D
<jrtayloriv> mebaran151: Sorry, I was afk -- will building from deb-src enable me to easily remove/update it later through aptitude though?
<Stanleyz000> or gerris?
<Linux^Warrior> stanley when that fails then downlaod virtualbox you can run a virtual linux box & use the installer on it to install to a usb
<Stanleyz000> Ok.
<Linux^Warrior> thats after you downlaod the linux iso :P
<Stanleyz000> ;p
<mebaran151> jrtayloriv, deb-src will make you a normal deb
<shreymech> error - missing file when i wrote gerris2D
<mebaran151> which you then dpkg -i
<seppi> Someone good with grub and the windows bootloader?
<mebaran151> to your system, it looks like any normal package
<DasEi> !details | seppi
<ubottu> seppi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrtayloriv> mebaran151: Sorry if these questions are obvious, I use Gentoo as my primary OS, but I want to set up dual-boot w/ Ubuntu, so I can help friends install Linux ... anyway thanks for your help.
<mebaran151> nah it's not
<doubled> whats int y = x > 4 ? x : throw std::out_of_range;  do
<Linux^Warrior> my question is how can I update my ubuntu from 2.1x to least 4.x since I have minimal amount of ram on this laptop
<mebaran151> I used gentoo for awhile but then I switched to archlinux (which is like a better gentoo)
<shreymech> trism:  error - missing file when i wrote gerris2D
<mebaran151> but I use ubuntu on my main system
<mebaran151> *main laptop
<Linux^Warrior>  Icannot download the iso I keep dcing too much at the wifi spot im at
<mebaran151> because I never could get power management to work right in both
<seppi> I was running windows XP on a 200GB hd, and I used wubi to install ubuntu 8.10 on my 80 GB hd. How can I move the grub bootloader to my 80GB disk?
<trism> shreymech: did you type a capital D at the end, it is case sensitive
<Trevor> So I just did something really stupid, anyone have a second to try and help me out?  I think I'm going to have to reinstall.
<DasEi> seppi: uh, wubi... consider a fresh install
<Linux^Warrior> seppi reinstall the boot on your 80gb or use gparted to make the 80gb bootable in the tags section
<jrtayloriv> mebaran151: I very much prefer Gentoo, but just want a 'learning' installation of Ubuntu ... but I just wanted to play around to see if I could easily optimize Ubuntu for performance -- every time I've tried the base install, it has been significantly slower than my Gentoo installation.
<shreymech> trism: yaa i typed capital only
<seppi> Linux^Warrior: so the grub editor is in gparted?
<mebaran151> ubuntu is not a performance distro
<Linux^Warrior> not exactly
<trism> shreymech: does which gerris2D list /usr/bin/gerris2D?
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, what do you mean, update ubuntu from 2.1 to 4?
<mebaran151> though actually if you added in the time spent compiling, I wonder if gentoo would actually hve used more clock cycles for the same setup :)
<Linux^Warrior> I mean I am running 256mb ram 1ghz proccessor laptop 32mb video & I am using ubuntu 2.1x
<jrtayloriv> mebaran151: Nope -- but it is great as far as usability, and is all I would recommend for most people as far as Linux (unless they were knowledgeable about computers, in which case I would recommend Gentoo over Ubuntu every time)
<shreymech> trism: yess
<Linux^Warrior> I cannot seem to get updater on this version ...
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, so you are years out of date?
<shreymech> trism: it is installed there..
<trism> shreymech: then I don't know what's wrong
<Linux^Warrior> no I have ubuntu 9.04 this laptop cannot run it
<mebaran151> jrtayloriv, I never could get power management to work in gentoo
<mebaran151> but this was a year ago
<DasEi> seppi: you will run in trouble, as grub is inside wubi, you could just use an alternate bootloader that points to wubi, but cause of defrags I won't suggest wubi any more then a first try, reinstall native with just 80 attached, then add a line for xp later in grub
<seppi> DasEi: yeah, i figured that that's what I was going to have to do
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, ok, you have the 9.04 install cd in your hand but what version is actually running on the laptop?
<Trevor> Is there any way to recover /usr/share/doc?
<Linux^Warrior> laptop is 2.13x
<Linux^Warrior> so it says
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, maybe try Xubuntu 8.04 with the Alt install cd
<DasEi> seppi: simply unplug the 250 to be sure not to overwrite winloader, easy to add a line to menu.lst later
<Linux^Warrior> I tried 6.x won't run worth a damn either
<shreymech> trism : when i wrote gerris2D -V   it is showing the verison and everything
<Linux^Warrior> nah I tried 8 then 6 I think 4.x would do ok
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Linux^Warrior> both
<seppi> DasEi: Where can I get a winloader editor for linux? Whenever I boot, it goes to Boot: XP or Ubuntu, and then it loads grub
<Linux^Warrior> I have a large archive of linux distro's :P
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, Xubuntu should run
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, if the laptop is that useless to you, ship it to me c.o.d and I'll take it ;)
<ecce_ego> is opensolaris merely a carbon copy of ubuntu
<seppi> Linux^Warrior (crunchbang?)
<DasEi> seppi: when grub installed on the 80, you can add an entry for the 250, so win boots
<Linux^Warrior> not the 8.x my laptop is too old it is slower then a wet terd on a slanted roof
<Halitech> ecce_ego, not even close
<trism> shreymech: perhaps you didn't create the simulation file?
<indy__> hello everybody. Can I ask you about a problem on audio on Karmic Koala?
<seppi> DasEi: ok, i'll give that a shot when i get home
<ecce_ego> i dl'd it and it looks exactly the same
<Linux^Warrior> it runs fine xp on 256mb ram
<Linux^Warrior> jsut linux does not wanan run well on it
<DasEi> seppi: it's am easy one, there is also #grub
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, I just finished installing Ubuntu on a Celly 638 with 384 meg of ram and it runs nicely
<Linux^Warrior> that 100+ more ram then I got :P
<ks3> indy__, You'll likely need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<seppi> DasEi: ok, cool. I can hop in there if i have more problems :D
<indy__> ok thank you.
<shreymech> trism: may be
<Linux^Warrior> and a cell phone is specialized software for a cell
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, but you have more power then I do
<DasEi> seppi : for an overview :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seppi> DasEi: thanks!
<DasEi> seepii: welcome
<Linux^Warrior> nuh uuhh grub is a fat looking insect that matures into a fly or other flying bug LOL
<shreymech> trism: but i don know hoe to create it.. after reading tutorial... i don'tknow how to create a vorticity.gfs file... although i have created vorticity directory..
<Linux^Warrior> well I have to try downlaod the ubuntu 4.x iso then
<psiborg> yea.. grub is a really great name :)
<Stanleyz000> Grub is so grubby.
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, only thing is I had a crappy video card so I had to disable the visual effects
<Linux^Warrior> mmmnnn.... grubs yum
<trism> shreymech: use a text editor such as gedit or vim
<DasEi> Linux^Warrior: I suggest you to download ubuntu 9.04 minimal
<Linux^Warrior> slimy yet satisfying
<ecce_ego> been having trouble with flash on 64 bit amd- it stops working about every other day and i must reinstall
<Linux^Warrior> Das I do 9.04 minimal using the live cd DOES not run
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, you could also try Debian with xfce http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=26566
<ecce_ego> open source versions don't work at all
<Linux^Warrior> even with graphics on minimal
<Linux^Warrior> yeah I am tryign to get xfce
<fixnum> what is the most popular ticket/issue tracking system out there?
<Trevor> What would be the proper place to ask about trying to recover parts of my system?
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, the live cd won't, it needs 384 meg of ram but the alt install cd will work (just used it)
<shreymech> trism: after that should i paste the given command in manual in that vorticity.gfs and save it...?????
<Linux^Warrior> having trouble downlaoding large files my wifi im at sucks
<erUSUL> fixnum: trac ?
<erUSUL> Trevor: here
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trism> shreymech: yes
<Halitech> Linux^Warrior, get the debian net install cd, its only 150 med or so
<shreymech> 1 2 GfsSimulation GfsBox GfsGEdge {} {
<shreymech>   GfsTime { end = 0 }
<shreymech> }
<shreymech> GfsBox {}
<shreymech> 1 1 right
<FloodBot1> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shreymech> 1 1 top
<Linux^Warrior> hal im on a ibm thinkbad with a little red button as a mouse for me it won't
<DasEi> Linux^Warrior: minimal aint no live, its text-based;; on my (ha) 430Mhz Celeron I had to install 8.10 first (jaunty didn'T) , but then dist-upgrade worked
<fixnum> I'll look into it, thanks erUSUL
<seppi> Linux^Warrior: can't you install the xorg, xfce and it's extensions, with a simple gdm and then startx?
<Trevor> So...I deleted my /usr/share/doc folder.  How would I even begin to go about getting that back?
<Linux^Warrior> I can run 2.1x with graphics perfectly why can I not use the 4.x?
<seppi> Trevor: What filesystem is it?
<Linux^Warrior> Text mode sucks balls
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DasEi> Trevor: how did you delete ? cmd or graphicaal ?
<DasEi> !trash | Trevor:
<ubottu> Trevor:: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Trevor> Seppi, I'm not sure what you mean by filesystem.  It's just a vanilla install of Ubuntu
<Linux^Warrior> lol must be a 10 year old
<Trevor> So the folder would be in that trash folder?
<KaiForce> depends on how you deleted it
<seppi> Trevor: If you used GUI, yes
<HighLordObsi> hey, my ten year old nephew is writing java proggies already :o
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shreymech> trism :  error unable to open file
<Linux^Warrior> stanley the vista attempt to install linux on usb fail yet :)
<Trevor> Seppi, it was a cmd delete.  I was trying to remove a program, and deleted the wrong thing
<KaiForce> buhbye data
<seppi> Trevor: Well, default filesystem is EXT3, and a rm -r on a folder is irreversable
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<trism> shreymech: need to get used to using ls and cd to find files on the commandline
<KaiForce> restore from your well documented, disciplined, and tested backup system.
<Trevor> Is there some kind of generic backup?  Or some way to recover from the install CD?
<alankila_> There is a method that boils down to "apt-get --reinstall install <put name of every package here>"
<alankila_> hardly optimal, so feel free to ignore this avenue. I sometimes use --reinstall to restore packages I've mucked with somehow
<shreymech> trism: should i do the last one compiling and installing gfs..??  http://gfs.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installing_from_source
<joaopinto> better do a system reinstallar
<Linux^Warrior> well isn't there a way to save you linux state via image? I have a version of linux that looks for a saved state but no clue how to actually save it
<saltair> hey how do I get .rar files to work?
<joaopinto> !unrar | saltair
<ubottu> saltair: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Linux^Warrior> downlaod winrar for linux
<ubuntu> hi
<trism> shreymech: no it is already installed, you just need to create simulation files to use it, it just seems like you aren't where you saved your file
<saltair> oh
<Trevor> Sounds like it might be easiest to completely reinstall?
<testi> capslock.. gone?: However - HTC Hero has Layer 3 connection sharing (routing) via USB, just has to be enabled - thanks! I love you!
<saltair> can I just type something into terminal to install it?
<HighLordObsi> hmm
<ubuntu> i removed my Linux partitions, Ext4 and Swap ... now i can`t use my windows
<ubuntu> how can i repair the boot ?
<ubuntu> i use windows 7
<Linux^Warrior> lol reinstall linux
<Linux^Warrior> I done that before
<innomen> hi all, anyone know why totem wont animate gifs? is there a way to allow this?
<masquerade> innomen: i have never heard of a media player that plays animated gifs
<Trevor> I mean...unless there is some kind of backup somewhere.  I don't see how else I can get it back.
<innomen> masquerade, sorry
<seppi> innomen: why not use firefox?
<innomen> i'm tired lol
<masquerade> innomen: oh, no prob
<Linux^Warrior> sorry trev I think your sol
<innomen> i meant Eye of GNOME :P
<shreymech> trism: hey but when i used the command sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkglext1-dev libstartup-notification0-dev...terminal is showing that do u want to install the packages...???
<blognewb> hi what is the difference between a gz and a bz?
<innomen> seppi, because firefox isnt my image manager?
<HighLordObsi> anybody know why my sound sounds like my speakers are choking on rotten sardines?
<innomen> masquerade, (odnt know if you caught this) Eye of GNOME is what i meant
<Linux^Warrior> trevor all you can do is apt-get reinstall install packages-deleted goes here
<seppi> innomen: and totem is?
<masquerade> innomen: gifs are in general only played by browsers
<shreymech> trism: it means it is asking me to install those packages.. so obviously they r not instlled i think...!!!
<masquerade> eye of gnome.. hmm
<innomen> seppi, a video player :P
<KaiForce> blognewb:  program used to compact the file (gzip vs bzip2)
<Linux^Warrior> or you can reinstall linux
<natewiebe13> anyone use banshee?
<HighLordObsi> i've tried every slider setting i can think of
<seppi> Trevor: What directory did you delete again?
<innomen> masquerade, microsofts standard image viewer and office picture manager both play gifs
<Linux^Warrior> nah she screams too much :P
<trism> shreymech: you lost me
<DasEi> ubuntu: ask in ##windows
<masquerade> innomen: cant help you with this, im sorry. google is your friend :)
<blognewb> HighLordObsi: because they are choking on rotten sardines. clean your desk!!!!!!!
<natewiebe13> anyone interested in banshee. here is some news about banshee 2.0 ------>  http://abock.org/2009/07/14/exciting-updates-on-the-road-to-banshee-2-0
<Linux^Warrior> Dasei he in right spot
<shreymech> trism :  :-(  :'-(   i  m sorry
<innomen> masquerade, i googled first of course before coming here :)
<HyperD> what IS the differences between tar, bz, and bz2?
<innomen> masquerade, SOP
<Linux^Warrior> he deleted his linux but did not diable his grub
<silidan> hi i am actually trying ubuntu 9.04 live cd on a gericom masterpiece 2540XL (G732, with an sis 645 DX chipset think) i am having problems with sound: its crackling
<masquerade> innomen: great lol. SOP?
<Linux^Warrior> he has to reinstall linux to get the old boot back
<innomen> masquerade, standard operating procedure
<Linux^Warrior> then use gparted to disable the grub in the tags section
<innomen> :)
<DasEi> Linux^Warrior: grub overwrites the win loader, so he has to reinstall the winloader >> windows
<masquerade> HyperD: tar does only make one file out of many, it does not compress them. gz, bz and bz2 do
<fumex> hj guy
<Trevor> seppi /usr/share/doc
<fumex> guys
<Linux^Warrior> no linux
<T`2> does anyone know how to make mic work on ubuntu on a netbook? the voulme seems fine on sound recorder, but its way too low on ekiga and other phone apps.. anyone know how to fix this?
<testi> HighLordObsi: Did you put sardines into your speakers?
<seppi> innomen: gif's are ancient. I dont even think eog (eye of gnome) animates them anymore. Your best bet is firefox.
<HighLordObsi> my desk is clean except for my pipe, a bag of tobacco, an ash tray and a lighter
<masquerade>  T`2, had this problem also
<Trevor> seppi, I'm guessing if someone tared theirs up and gave it to me, I could restore from that
<Linux^Warrior> grub takes ovewr winloader if not diabled when you remove linux even if the partition not there I done the 2 times before
<innomen> seppi, i'm pretty sure jpg are failry old :)
<fumex> im a newbie to the world of liunx
<trism> innomen: gthumb will play animated gifs
<seppi> innomen: yeah, but they aren't an outdate web tech
<Tr1n> masquerade, T2:  i cannot get my mic to work on a Thinkpad T61
<innomen> trism, oh? i'll look into that
<seppi> Trevor: one sec, let me see if i can fid the dir in an ftp
<trism> innomen: it is also pretty nice for browsing images (it's what I use)
<innomen> seppi, with respect, you don't know what you are talking about.
<testi> HighLordObsi: lowering master volume sometimes helps a bad quality sound card to have acceptable quality
<seppi> Trevor: 9.04?
<DasEi> T`2: install pavucontrol and check muting, sensivity, if ob-chip is found right
<innomen> trism, i'll look into that this insatnt, thank you :)
<runpain2> I am having problem with flash in firefox web browser it says i need flash to view the web page http://www.tikilive.com/show/foxnews what must i do i Already installed Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Trevor> Seppi: Yes
<masquerade> !flash | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<T`2> masquerade, did u fix it?
<fumex>  iwas a windows adict...but not any more  gotta tell ya
<T`2> DasEi, i uninstalled pulseaudio
<masquerade> runpain2: did you install flash through apt packages?
<T`2> i have alsa only now
<masquerade>  T`2 nope
<HighLordObsi> ahh
<runpain2> yes
<panfist> what's the preferred ftp server to use from ubuntu server?
<ecce_ego> Quit
<runpain2> masquerade, yes
<ecce_ego> meh
<masquerade> panfist: the one nearest to you
<seppi> Trevor: one sec. This might be easy to torrent the stuff you need
<Linux^Warrior> anyway anyone know wher I can get a copy of ubuntu 4.x or even 5.x??
<Trevor> Okay cool
<panfist> masquerade if i want to host an ftp server
<fumex> withdrawl  was a bitch!! it hard to quit "cold turkey"   but i did it
<Linux^Warrior> im goolging no luck so far ...
<masquerade> panfist: oh, well.. i dont have a clue
<Linux^Warrior> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<innomen> is it advisable to remove the default system applications that i have replaced (eye of gnome for example, should gthumb work out)
<T`2> masquerade, do you have any softphone which works with your mic?
<T`2> DasEi, anything else i can do?
<Linux^Warrior> before that 10 year odl idd it lol
<DasEi> panfist: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<masquerade>  T`2 softphone?
<Linux^Warrior> did*
<DasEi> T`2: alsamixer is checked, I guess ?
<T`2> masquerade, SIP phone.. thats what i am using the mic for.. for skype type of apps
<trism> innomen: I wouldn't remove eog personally, since it is nice for quick viewing of individual images
<T`2> DasEi, yea.. alsamixer is fine
<panfist> DasEi i want to host an ftp server. should i use vsftpd?
<panfist> or proftpd?
 * Linux^Warrior calls amulance for petur_ (bad collison)
<innomen> trism, what about notepad? *scite* i appreciate the recommendation, but my concearn is simply breaking the system, i'm still new to ubuntu and somewhat cowardly heehh
<Linux^Warrior> ambulance*
<DasEi> panfist: ah, you want to set one up ? vsftp is a good daemin for it
<fumex> isnt anybody gone congrats me???
<innomen> fumex, grats
<seppi> Does someone know where the 9.04 are hosted not in iso?
<seppi> *files
<fumex> thank
<masquerade> seppi: what do you want then?
<Linux^Warrior> inno u should install linux side by side with windws using the live cd's wubi intstaller
<masquerade> fumex: huh, what?
<DasEi> !iso | seppi
<ubottu> seppi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Linux^Warrior> you mean source seppi?
<seppi> masquerade: Trevor deleted his /usr/share/doc . Wouldn't those files be on the iso?
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, my machine is jaunty base with xp as a guest os that i use less and less
<fumex> innomen u the man!!
<trism> innomen: I doubt it would really break anything, although it will uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<seppi> i found a mirror
<trism> innomen: although I doubt that really matters
<Linux^Warrior> inno you can also load it from livecd so no commitment :)
<innomen> trism, can it easily be reinstalled?
<simone> hello
<trism> innomen: yeah just reinstall the packages
<reborn3> hi
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, i have already committed :)
<Linux^Warrior> anyway  anyone know where I can find ubuntu 4.x or 5.x I cannot run 6.x or later on this laptop "(
<seppi> nevermind, i lied, lol. Still looking Trevor
<innomen> trism, excellent, thank you
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, tab complete makes it much easier to see when you are speaking to me, FYI
<Trevor> Seppi: I appreciate it.  I still have a backup from when I installed ubuntu, so if this doesn't work out I can always reinstall
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, inno*tab* should change to innomen,
<Linux^Warrior> !tab 4 letters too much to type lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, like this was linu*tab*
<trism> Linux^Warrior: I don't think earlier version of ubuntu would necessarily help, might want to look for something lighter weight that doesn't install gnome
<Linux^Warrior> I need gnome
<Linux^Warrior> text is fubar
<Linux^Warrior> I DO NOT run text mode
<joaopinto> Lingerance, try xubuntu
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, lol to each his own but understand that people might not see you, with full nick, clients typically hilight the message in question,
<seppi> Linux^Warrior: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ you won't find anything older than 6 on ubuntu.com
<trism> Linux^Warrior: something with fluxbox or xfce
<joaopinto> ops, was for Linux^Warrior
<Elliot_> hey I think I have stale nfs locks, can anyone help?
<trism> Linux^Warrior: you don't need to use a text console, there are tons of lightweight windows managers
<Linux^Warrior> I have 2.1 someone gotta serv 4.x
<innomen> joaopinto, thats a down side of tab complete in a room full of people :)
<joaopinto> ;)
<trism> Linux^Warrior: I use ubuntu with fluxbox on a laptop with 64 megs of ram
<trism> Linux^Warrior: runs fine
<fumex> i apologize to the group 4 using tha language please accept my aplogize i t jus tha im so excited 2 discover
<innomen> well i'm off to butcher my system, but i think i'll grsync first :P
<Linux^Warrior> im running 1 gig proc 256 ram old ibm thinkpad with a little red ball on keyboard its slow
<fumex> the this whole new field of liunx
<fumex> im a convert and i will never go bak
<Linux^Warrior> it will not run 6.x I tried diffrent variations is slower the na wet terd on a wide hill
<trism> Linux^Warrior: it is not the version of ubuntu, it is gnome, gnome is just slow
<innomen> fumex, between wine and virtual machines, there's no need
<seppi> Trevor: I'm checking the properties on the doc folder, and i'm getting almost 35k files totalling 530mb
<Linux^Warrior> well 2.1x runs good
<fumex> u know  what  they once u  go liunx u never  never go bak!
<Linux^Warrior> trying to find slightly better then that
<fumex> LOL
<Linux^Warrior> I also know many say the t 4.x is more stable the n6.x & up
<innomen> trism, you wound me, i like gnome, but of course i've never tried anything else :P
<seppi> Trevor: I think you might be happier just spending 10 min reinstalling, instead of two hours trying to figure out how to download the files
<Trevor> Seppi:  Yeah, I was staring at the console window for a while going wtf did I just do.
<astroid> hi. I connected a microphone to the front of my PC and I can hear what I say through my loudspeakers, however when I'm trying to record I only record background noise. Also, in volume control, whenever I want to enable capturing the mic, it gets disabled the next time I open volume control. what can I do?
<innomen> trism, would trying kde or something else break my apps?
<Linux^Warrior> im just saying nothing disapears someone has to serve it
<trism> innomen: I'm using gnome too, I'm just saying that on slower machines, a lightweight window manager is generally better (faster)
<seppi> Trevor: I feel for you. me: "rm -r Sorted_music" one second later, "CTRL-C/D oh god oh god oh god"
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, what are you after?
<Linux^Warrior> aaahhhhh kde the evil bastard of broke n
<innomen> trism, ahh i see
<DasEi> astroid: how do you try to record ?
<Linux^Warrior> im after ubuntu 4.x
<zamolxes> I need to mount a raid1 partition (/dev/md0 over /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1) from the live cd. Any ideea how to do this? in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery it sais /dev/evms/dm but can't find that. thanks
<astroid> DasEi: Audacity
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, i agree, that has to be outthere
<Linux^Warrior> since nayhtng gnome does not run worth a damn
<innomen> one moment
<fumex>  now    i my im using ubuntu 904  igotta tell u i wonted to quit the  first i  tried it using using ubuntu it was sooooooooooooooooooooo frusrating my first weeki i uninstall it
<alankila_> zamolxes: probably: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<ks3> Linux^Warrior, Are you sure you're running 2.1x? I believe the first version of Ubuntu was 4.10?
<zamolxes> thank you
<Trevor> Seppi: Yeah, I'm just glad that an Ubuntu install is so easy, not hard to get going again.  Thanks for all your help though.
<bia> oie
<Linux^Warrior> it says gnome 2.13.xx
<zamolxes> alankila_: mdadm not on the live cd .. meh :|
<alankila_> linux raid has been reinvented about 10 times or something, so you never know how exactly it's supposed to be done, but today it's mdadm
<Pici> Linux^Warrior: We do not support any release of ubuntu before 6.06
<bia> tem alguem ai?
<DasEi> astroid: that should work, as it grabs directly from the s-card, sure right prfrences set ?
<alankila_> zamolxes: hm. damn
<Pici> !br | bia
<ubottu> bia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bia> fale algo
<alankila_> I generally boot knoppix for rescue purposes, it at least has that
<bia> anda caranba
<Linux^Warrior> sorry 2.12.1
<ks3> Linux^Warrior, Ahh, that's different. Gnome versions are different than Ubuntu versions
<bia> falas
<bia> çdlkfer
<bia> rlfŕ, b
<zamolxes> alankila_: right, will probably do that
<zamolxes> thanks
<Linux^Warrior> it does not tell me version of ubuntu
<fumex> but thier was  "voice" teeling me to stay the coruse and  u  will be rewared fro  u suffering, well idid i reinstall ubuntu and  worked it out
<seppi> Trevor: np mate
<nothingHappens_> hi folks
<seppi> onnomen: I see someone saying eog got replaced with gthumb. Give that a shot, eh?
<DasEi> !version | Linux^Warrior
<ubottu> Linux^Warrior: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<zamolxes> alankila_: apt-get works on the livecd :)
<seppi> onnomenL otherway around
<astroid> DasEi: hmm, not quite. what should I set for the recording device? there are a number of devices in there.
<nothingHappens_> say, i've got an annoyance and i'm not sure if it's something i can fix by configuring something, or if it's just because my computer sucks
<Linux^Warrior> ah thx forgot that command
<DasEi> Linux^Warrior : or open /etc/lsb-release
<fumex> and  im a better man 4 it  all ican now is "##$##$ U BILL GATE LINUX UBUNTU 4 LIFE!!"
<joaopinto> !caps | fumex
<ubottu> fumex: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nothingHappens_> trying to listen to music on rhythmbox while I'm doing other things, and it seems like activity from other applications interferes pretty badly with the music playback
<fumex> lol
<nothingHappens_> and if i pause the music for a while, when i un-pause it it seems to have a difficult time getting started at first
<nothingHappens_> very choppy
<fumex> sorry ubottu.. it jus i mso excited to be free!!!aint u??
<fumex> from tha demond in redmond wa
<Linux^Warrior> LLLllllllloooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll lsb version n/a
<zamolxes> alankila_: worked, thanks :) apt-get install mdmadm and then mdadm --assemble --scan
<Linux^Warrior> I belive I downloaded a pre-release of ubuntu :P
<seppi> innomen: yeah, there we go: sudo apt-get install gthumb
<seppi> innomen: that renders gif animations properly
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, http://ubuntu.hugi.is/releases/warty/ I believe that is what you are after
<junior_> hello
<El-Hrairah> Hi. How do I set the FQDN in Ubuntu? It didn't give me the option like most Linuxes do on install.
<innomen> seppi, yup, installed and working, trism recommended it as well
<Linux^Warrior> k I try that but my lsb is n/a :P
<seppi> innomen: awesome
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, did you get my link?
<Linux^Warrior> yeah I looking now thx
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, good
<Linux^Warrior> im lost on wat version im running :P
<ks3> Linux^Warrior, how about 'head -1 /etc/apt/sources.list'?
<mlavaert> does someone have a dual-monitor setup?
<IndyGunFreak> mlavaert: i do
<ben> Yo, is this the 'right' place to ask about karmic?
<fumex>  hey guys m y cd burner isnt burning an iso image i t goes thur the  moition but when i t done thier nuting  please   help
<Linux^Warrior> dunno lemme try it :P
<ks3> ben, nope, #ubuntu+1
<_ben> thanks ks3
<DasEi> !karmic | ben
<ubottu> ben: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mlavaert> was it hard to set it up... Because I am considering to buy a second monitor
<NthDegree> has anyone here used a Microsoft Lifecam VX-5000?  I'm just curious since I need a new webcam and i'm getting conflicting information about it
<fumex> i under install brasero.. an d got a nother  cd burner  it does the same thing nutting
<El-Hrairah> How do I set the FQDN in Ubuntu? It didn't give me the option like most Linuxes do on install? Anyone know?
<DasEi> fumex : verified the iso ?
<IndyGunFreak> mlavaert: it depends on your video device.. for me.. w/ ATI, it was near impossible, w/ Nvidia, i could have been brain dead
<astroid> DasEi: hmm, not quite. what should I set for the recording device? there are a number of devices in there.
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, so whats the verdict?
<icarus> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> mlavaert: are you planning to use two different devices, or like a dual head video card?
<Linux^Warrior> let u know whne I type it right lol
<erUSUL> !hostname | El-Hrairah
<ubottu> El-Hrairah: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<fumex> i was buring crunchbang iso and  when brasero sayz it was finsher i reboot and the grub loader did it thing and  t
<Linux^Warrior> says im running 5.10
<DasEi> astroid: which options ? just put mike on radio or something, check untill you see equi moving in audacity
<panfist> what octal code umask corresponds to everyone being able to read/write, but not execute, a file?
<fumex> happen except ubuntu loading up
<El-Hrairah> erUSUL: the hostname command does the fqdn too? Shoot, I thought it just did the name itself.
<NthDegree> Linux^Warrior: that is Breezy Badger
<panfist> isn't it 666?
<Linux^Warrior> damn it that measn I lost my first ubuntu version iso :6
<seppi> panfist: chmod a-x
<innomen> Linux^Warrior, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<innomen> hmmm
<DasEi> fumex : if you're sure is is right (Md5sum), then try k3b, brasero once tricked me, too
<innomen> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<NthDegree> Linux^Warrior:  That's the third release IIRC
<DasEi> !md5sum | fumex
<ubottu> fumex: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<fumex> so i went to the  public libray and  use the windos based burner and  it worked wehn igot bak to m ycrib  and booted of the cd  i had crunchbang
<panfist> seppi that's nice but it's not what i asked
<innomen> l8r guys thanks for the help
<erUSUL> El-Hrairah: man hostname has the details
<fumex> on my  computer wha give ?
<seppi> panfist: oh, you want it in octal?
<Linux^Warrior> guess I am maxed out at 5.10 ...
<DasEi> fumex: try k3b then, see also :
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ks3> panfist, Yes, 666 is read/write, no execute
<fumex> ok checksum
<JohnTeddy> In Ubuntu Hardy, how can I stop this udev script from being run: /lib/udev/write_net_rules , anyone know which file to edit to have that stop running?
<Linux^Warrior> does it make it faster if I run ubuntu 6.x in lvm?? I did this & its running beter then first try in regular ext3
<seppi> panfist: ks3 has it for ya. further reading here: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<JohnTeddy> Anyone know about udev?
<panfist> that's awesome thanks
<Linux^Warrior> ya know I am tryign to run 6.10 wonder if th edapper/drake would run better ?? anyone got connebts on that?
<ks3> Linux^Warrior, LVM allows more flexibility in your partitions, but shouldn't increase performance.
<fumex> DasEi  it did trick me
<edbian> Linux^Warrior: Why do you want to run such an old version of ubuntu in the first place?
<DasEi> fumex: does k3b work ?
<Linux^Warrior> well if you read the conversation youwould know
<erUSUL> JohnTeddy: probably what you want is to adjust /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dajhorn> JohnTeddy: Look at this file: /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<innomen> forgot something, anyone know where a wrking semi recent deb of projectm could be located?
<erUSUL> JohnTeddy: that file on lib is better left unchanged
<fumex> many times trying to burn ios llkie i said iwent 2 the library and  thier was nutting on the cd
<DasEi> innomen: your looking for a package ?
<Linux^Warrior> there cd burner is probly junk
<innomen> DasEi, yea, i want milkdrop on mah puter :)
<android6011> if i get the alternate install can i choose not to install an x window environment
<innomen> DasEi, the source install instructions fail for me
<DasEi> innomen: apt-cache search milkdrop
<Hordeking> Question: The ubuntu fstab uses some kind of UID to identify drives, rather than the standard /dev/[hs]da type stuff. How do I determine what UID to use for a partition that wasn't initially done with the install (I'm replacing the home directory with my original one, which I didn't want to risk damaging in the install)
<seppi> android6011: of course
<edbian> android6011: Are you running ubuntu server?
<fumex> ok
<alankila_> Hordeking: vol_id /dev/hdxy
<Linux^Warrior> aahhh the sun it burns IT BURNS......
<innomen> DasEi, the libs are there and installed but i cant find a way to execute them
<fumex> brasero has be undinstalled as we speak id   lkie it noway
<seppi> android6011: for fun, try ubuntu minimal install, and for servers, ubuntu-server
<android6011> edbian: i wanted to do a server install for file server, but I want a mythtv backend also and there is no tv tuner drivers in the server kernel
<DasEi> innomen: you got a tarball of it ? see:
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alankila_> hmm, hang on, vol_id seems to be gone these days
<seppi> android6011L neighter of which come with xorg
<Linux^Warrior> ok all thx 4 help I try download 6.06 & run it.... wish me luch sigh
<innomen> DasEi, yes but as i said the whole make process fails misrably
<Hordeking> alankila_: It had an error opening the volume...
<innomen> DasEi, are you 32bit i386?
<edbian> android6011: Just install the typical ubuntu and then install the packages you want for you file server (sshfs, cifs, nfs, samba)
<android6011> seppi: i just tried a min install, but im on a certain network right now, and i cant authenticate doing min install
<JohnTeddy> erUSUL: I commented out the line in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, but when I reboot, it just makes a new line removing my comment.
<alankila_> Hordeking: probably needs root access as it reads the filesystem header stuff, or something
<DasEi> innomen: no, but could fire up a vm, few minutes ..
<Hordeking> alankila_: Does the volume need to be unmounted?
<android6011> edbian: thats what i planned on doing
<seppi> android6011: are you on a dynamic IP, or static?
<JohnTeddy> erUSUL: I did this '#
<innomen> DasEi, if you were to make a deb for me i would be a very happy camper but it'll be a massive hassel so i understand if you'd rather not :)
<Hordeking> alankila_: Nevermind. You were right, needed to use it as root
<heatmzzr> Will Alpine automate a email, resend every hour or so?
<JohnTeddy> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:14:a4:b8:a1:20", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"'  ; but after reboot it just makes the same line but eth1, etc
<James192345> After I activate the NVIDIA Driver v180, is there anything else I have to run in order to make it safe?
<dajhorn> Hordeking: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<The-Phoenix> Does any one know of a good program I can use to create an image of my HDD?
<android6011> seppi: dynamic, but they have a "safe connect" network management and I have to do login, i tried to install links and login that way but it has to be safari firefox or i.e,
<edbian> The-Phoenix: dd
<android6011> so using the min install its too complicated
<heatmzzr> looking for an email client that will automate sending email to address every hour????????????
<DasEi> innomen: I'm getting it up now, a download for the tarball ?
<JohnTeddy> dajhorn: No, I do want to stop this script. I have many computers, and I want to be able to swap hard disks from one computer to another. Everything works fine, except eth0 can't go up, because the MAC is tied to this udev rule in some way. If it wasn't for this udev rule, what I want is possible and would work fine.
<innomen> James192345, give is floaties and a helmet (they grow up so fast dont they) :P
<The-Phoenix> will that work for windows and linux?
<innomen> DasEi, one moment
<seppi> android6011: well, if the network looking at the mac address? Can'y you run a live CD, register it on the network, and then go back to the minimal CLI, or is it session based?
<The-Phoenix> will dd work for windows and linux?
<android6011> seppi: its session based
<edbian> The-Phoenix: dd only runs inside linux.  But it will copy any fs yes.
<trism> The-Phoenix: you can get dd with cygwin on windows
<android6011> its a real pita
<The-Phoenix> I dont really want to run cygwin
<dajhorn> JohnTeddy: Add a stanza for the eth0 device to the /etc/network/interfaces file, reboot, and see it behaves like you want.
<seppi> android6011: if lynx, or links don't work, you may have to go with firefox. xubuntu is the lowest end with an xorg.
<innomen> DasEi, http://sourceforge.net/projects/projectm/files/
<seppi> android6011: but if you're really worried about any xorg, just run it to run firefox when you need it, and then drop back down to shell
<Mr_Bag> In ubuntu 9.04 is it possible to change the default browser? 'm useing shiretoko for firefox 3.5, but even time i click a link in another app it opens up the normal firefox installtion "/
<android6011> seppi: ya, i figured id check into spoofing user agent in links after i got done with the install
<Hordeking> Anyone know what the relatime option is on fstab?
<android6011> if not then go with xfce or something
<edbian> Mr_Bag: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Apps
<alankila_> Hordeking: an optimization that reduces accuracy of the "access time" timestamp maintained on every file.
<Mr_Bag> edbian:Thanks :D
<Shoe> How do I put more videos on my iPod? Do I need another application, or can I do it with gtkpod or Rhythm Box?
<seppi> android6011: yeah, go with xubuntu, or install your xorg and xfce with the correct extensions, and then when you connect, just kill gdm, and xorg will only take up space on your compy
<edbian> Hordeking: You want relatime option for all of your local (on a HDD directly connected to the computer).  It has to do with file timestamps.  Check out "man mount"  It's buried somewhere in there.
<Hordeking> alankila_: So, nothing critical, unless I'm really concerned about knowing when last the file was accessed.
<android6011> ok. thank for the info
<The-Phoenix> Are there any programs that run on windows and linux and just create a basic iso image? I dont really need a full back-up utiliy. I just want the ability to create and then reburn HDD images.
<seppi> android6011: np
<alankila_> Hordeking: unix is very special among platforms that it transforms every read into a write via these atime timestamps. It's a historical snafu.
<Shoe> How do I put more videos on my iPod? Do I need another application, or can I do it with gtkpod or Rhythm Box?
<alankila_> I typically turn these off entirely.
<The-Phoenix> I guess it doesnt have to run on linux cause I can always just copy all my linux files
<JohnTeddy> dajhorn: What do I add?
<Hordeking> alankila_: Logically, that makes sense, but I bet that slowed down things a lot.
<seppi> The-Phoenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<innomen> Hordeking, you cant think logically! these are computers :P
<dajhorn> JohnTeddy: Run `man interfaces` at a prompt, copy-and-paste the example, and set it for your computer.
<innomen> beagle, thanks for finding all those file for me :P
<dajhorn> JohnTeddy: You probably want "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp".
<DasEi> innomen: apt-cache search  projectm ??!
<innomen> DasEi, yea displays 4 libs
<NiVerTes> Evning gents
<Hordeking> innomen: Computers not logical? Does not compute!
<seppi> Shoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<HighLordObsi> lordy lordy
<alankila_> but damn, I just can't make java and pulseaudio to cooperate. Or wherever the problem is. I guess next up are radical changes like installing openjdk instead of sun's, but I already have bad experience about that. Shit.
<seppi> The-Phoenix: one sec, i think i know what you need
<innomen> DasEi, wait
<innomen> DasEi, there is more now
<DasEi> innomen: so this is what you want then, install it
<innomen> DasEi, did you do that?
<HighLordObsi> i can't make my net or my sound work properly, so ahh well
<seppi> The-Phoenix: try remastersys, if you want to back up your distro with the way the settings are
<DasEi> innomen: he
<JohnTeddy> dajhorn: I already have auto eth0, and iface eth0 inet dhcp. dajhorn This has to do with MAC addresses being tied to a udev rule on the hard disk. So if I swap hard disk to a new machine, eth0 interface can't go up. I need to stop this /lib/udev/write_net_rules script from executing. I can just rm /lib/udev/write_net_rules, and that fixes the problem. But that is a hack. If udev is updated, it will just break it again when i updates the package. I wan
<p1oooop> hello
<Hordeking> Alright, I have a few more silly questions...Is there an Ubuntu DVD that has all of the options on it for desktop and server? Also, with the 32b and 64b libraries and kernels? How do I make synaptic show more packages, for instances, the server daemons and such?
<Hordeking> As a note, I was running Slackware before, so this was an interesting change for me.
<Guest87676> xchat -p
<dajhorn> JohnTeddy: If the udev rule is not honoring the config file, and if you want to delete the script that updates the rule, then look at the dpkg-divert program.
<p1oooop> Hordeking: mostly, yes...
<DasEi> Hordeking: dvd always contains either 32 or 64, not both, though could bring it on a double layer, but then only one is bootable. to get more packages, can add sources to sources.list
<p1oooop> Hordeking: what about the libs and kernels
<shachaf> DNS addresses are being resolved to the wrong IPs and then cached. This happens all the time -- it's very annoying.
<Hordeking> DasEi: Is there a list of sources somewhere? I want to add more sources.
<shachaf> How do I at least clear the cache?
<seppi> Hordeking: I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-850892.html . I don't think there's a conventonal way to do it.
<p1oooop> shachaf: I remember there is a file
<innomen> DasEi, and how do i run it? this is a much earlier version as well the page says there is a 2.0
<ks3> JohnTeddy, I've not tried this, but you may be able to add each of your machines MAC addresses to the file and assign them eth0? I would assume that would work as long as you didn't have more than one of them in the machine at a time.
<Hordeking> DasEi: As an interesting extra question, can I cache the installer files so I don't have to re-download them later?
<Cyber_Akuma> Can anybody help me get Ubuntu installed on my PS3? I have the Ps3 version of the distro, but after I press enter at the bootup screen the installer just meeks mkaing my screen blink
<DasEi> !latest | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<fumex> ok guys im kb rat now will let u know the result
<innomen> DasEi, http://projectm.sourceforge.net/
<shamike> i want to schedule a program to download at 2 in the morning which app should i use
<TheFunkbomb> I'm having trouble setting up PSAD.  I get this message: Starting Port Scan Attack Detector and associated daemons: [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9555.
<innomen> DasEi, i see
<DasEi> Hordeking: you can store them, see man dpkg, man apt
<p1oooop> shamike: gnome-schedule
<edbian> shamike: cron.  But don't ask me how to use it! :P
<fumex> im doing simulating ju 2 be on the salf side
<Hordeking> DasEi: Sweet.
<shamike> ok ty
<DasEi> !!repositories | Hordeking
<ubottu> Hordeking: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheFunkbomb> any help?
<p1oooop> shamike: install by typing in the terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule
<innomen> DasEi, i would still like version 2,
<seppi> chamikeL you can do some shell coding, loop until 2 am, and then wget
<innomen> DasEi, can you tell me which tar i should focus on?
<Sp0tter> can you use CloneZilla live to clone to a target disk smaller than the source disk if the source disk is not full?
<p1oooop> innomen: ahh project M
<p1oooop> innomen: there's a post on the ubuntu forums
<dvz-> what's a good (up-to-date) article and or program for creating flash on ubuntu?
<shamike> i have gnome-schedule will it get software from the internet sorry if this sounds dumb
<p1oooop> innomen: imma look it up for you
<Bleupomme> hello I have a problem with the touchpad , when I type the mouse click randomly. Is there a solution for this?
<p1oooop> shamike: so.... how do you want to get the software
<innomen> p1oooop, thank you, i think i've seen it but by no means stop heheh
<p1oooop> shamike: is there a SVN you can access
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there anywhere I can ask about this then?
<seppi> dvz-: system -> administration -> USB start up disk creator
<nawar> guys, I have a question, have any one of you tried finding a solution for integrating his evolution with MS exchange 2007 server
<shamike> i want to download ubuntu at 2 i am on fap
<dvz-> seppi: flash animation
<TheFunkbomb> I get this error when I try to set up PSAD: Starting Port Scan Attack Detector and associated daemons: [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9555.
<erUSUL> JohnTeddy: what are you exactly trying to do ?
<TheFunkbomb> Any help?
<seppi> dvz-: lol, sorry. Can't you just go to the adobe website and download the *.deb
<p1oooop> innomen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793
<p1oooop> that's the guide i used
<innomen> p1oooop, you have it working??
<dvz-> seppi: i didn't know they had one for linux ...last i checked i was being pointed to f4l which wasn't working well
<p1oooop> innomen: yes :D
<DasEi>  innomen: no, the link you gave says version 1.2.0 , too
<innomen> p1oooop, can you give me the basic run down of how you use it?
<trism> shamike: schedule wget http://url.to.file.here would probably work
<innomen> innomen, why does the main page say 2.0?
<seppi> dvz-: hmmm. Is the adobe editor stable in wine?
<erUSUL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<p1oooop> innomen: ooh... that's a little hard because I have it working on a different machine
<innomen> DasEi, pardon my overwhelming newbness
<p1oooop> this one is too slow
<shamike> thats it ty trism
<dvz-> seppi: I've no clue...I'm just looking for an open source flash animation/swf creator
<innomen> p1oooop, well i mean is it part of something else or stand alone? how do you launch it?
<lowlycoder> iw there anyway to get xmms/midi to work nice? I have this gigangic midi library that I can't convert to ogg (space issues)
<DasEi> innomen: you're in the green area still XD:
<Spike1506> i wanna beta test karmic, does anyone know if the latest ati drivers are working under karmic?
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<seppi> dvz-: let me see what winehq has to say
<innomen> DasEi, i'm not even green yet i'm still a lumpy seed
<p1oooop> innomen: it should be on the list of applications under music
<Bleupomme> touchpad problems here. Ramdom clicks during typing what can I do?
<innomen> p1oooop, that is helpful thank you
<p1oooop> innomen: *Sound & Video
<DasEi> innomen: is where all the trees come from, but let's stay topic
<innomen> p1oooop, calle dprojectm?
<p1oooop> yes
<shamike> trism: is there a frontend to wget
<fbianconi> Bleupomme: So have you gone into System/Preferances/Mouse ?
<p1oooop> innomen: it does need a few packages
<p1oooop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793 the first box is full of sources
<trism> shamike: the reason I suggested wget is cause there is no frontend
<p1oooop> *packages
<DasEi> Spike1506: I don't think so, Ati still doesn't like the actual xorg, sometimes depending on card, but generally not
<trism> shamike: making it easier to schedule
<innomen> p1oooop, i will follow this guide
<Bleupomme> fbianconi:wait trying
<innomen> DasEi, i will be abck if i fail
<innomen> p1oooop, thanks
<shamike> trism right
<p1oooop> innomen: NP
<Spike1506> DasEi, ok ty. then im not gonna try it.
 * innomen rolls up his sleeves
<DasEi> Spike1506: I hassled with that, too, you can downgrade xorg
<seppi> dvz-: flashdevelop (@ flashdevelop.org) can be virtualized in something like virtualbox
<dvz-> seppi: thanks, i'll have a look into it
<Spike1506> DasEi, what about the kernel?
<sn1per> in c++, what would be the ideal data type for a variable storing a 10 digit phone number?
<Spike1506> long?
<sn1per> sorry wrong window
<DasEi> Spike1506: kernel works with older xorg, no prob
<seppi> dvz-: you may also want to consider eclipse. Apparently there's a flash extension
<Spike1506> DasEi, i mean the ati driver
<DasEi> Spike1506: xorg is the problem , no kernel issue, also see :
<trism> sn1per: probably string unless you wanted to do something special
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<robert__> trying to install postfix using sudo aptitude install postfix  but the next window is a image, I cant select anything to continue the install
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Cyber_Akuma> Karmig WILL break?
<Cyber_Akuma> whats that mean
<Spike1506> ty DasEi
<Cyber_Akuma> Karmic*
<DasEi> robert_: try tab
<robert__> ok
<robert__> thanks will try
<Cyber_Akuma> 10.04 should be Leaping Lizard XD
<DasEi> Cyber_Akuma: means it's still in progress and can fail
<heatmzzr_> How do I auto send an email every hour to one recipient?
<sn1per> trism:  nope, just reading/writing it to a database for a class assignment
<sn1per> lol
<sn1per> thank you though
<th0r> heatmzzr_: put it in a cron job
<dajhorn> heatmzzr_: Write a script that uses the `mail` command line program, and then put that script in a cron job.
<p1oooop> heatmzzr_: well... you can use gnome-do and write your own program :D
<p1oooop> then run it every hour
<seppi> sn1per: well, its for a 10 digit integer, right?
<robert__> im an idiot,  tab worked thanks
<sn1per> yea
<heatmzzr_> I wish it to send every hour while i am away
<DasEi> robert_: nah, your upgraded now
<seppi> sn1per: can't you set the maxint internally to something like 9999999999 ?
<DasEi> heatmzzr_: as said above, read an mail and
<DasEi> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DasEi> *man mail
<trism> storing phone numbers as one integer is probably a bad idea
<trism> you could use an array of integers, but a string would be less storage space
<seppi> trism: that's true.
<trism> because if you wanted to extrac the area code or whatever, it is alot of masks and shifts
<matreya6>  I'm trying to get PulseAudio to do 5.1 sound on Ubuntu 9.04 Right now I only get the front speakers to work, everything else stays silent. alsamixer acknowledges the fact that I have 6 chennels available and all the relevant audio controls for the separate channels are turned up. All sound output is set to PulseAudio in configuration
<nanotube> trism: how's a 10-digit string less space than an array of 3 2-byte ints?
<seppi> trism: wait. Wouldn't a defined integer be smaller than the equivilant log of that in characters?
<matreya6> speaker-test -c 6 gives only sound on the front channels, no rear, no lfe, no center...I'ḿ running Pulseaudio as local user and have added myself to the audio groups pulse-rt and pulse-access
<zamolxes> question, where does grub install by default with ubuntu? i'm trying to repair something and don't know where to point grub-install
<mzuverink> I am looking for a voice synth app which will read a file or keyboard input?
<nanotube> mzuverink: package "festival"
<trism> nanotube: again, alot of masks and shifts to get the digits
<seppi> nanotube: my thoughts exactly. I may not know the assembly as well. Maybe a defined integer max just masks off the rest?
<mzuverink> thankyou
<trism> nanotube: I was comparing an array of 10 ints verses an array of 10 chars
<nanotube> mzuverink: np :)
<seppi> trism: what about an integer with a max of 9?
<trism> not saying you can't do it that way, just seems simpler as a string
<nanotube> trism: ah, well... yea, but a phone number can be logically broken down into 3 short ints... which is better i think. that said, unless storage space is /really/ at a premium, it may be easier to just work with a string.
<trism> yeah I'm not arguing that you can't do it, just not how I would do it
<seppi> nanotube. I was only offerering integers, as he said it was for a database class
<seppi> trism: yeah, strings would be much easier
<Guest88944> hello, can anyone help me, i need a package called "glibc-2.0" but don't know how to get it via apt-get install
<seppi> Guest88944: in 9,04, i see: sudo apt-get install glibc-2.9-1
<Macha> I'm not even sure if ubuntu is to blame here, but I'm not sure where to start: At times, I can't access web sites, but my connection is fine. I can use other things such as IRC or IM fine. Changing browser doesn't help.
<nanotube> Guest88944: i think the package name is "libglib2.0-0"
<firecrotch> Macha: Sounds like a DNS problem to me
<Guest88944> thanks seppi
<nanotube> Guest88944: if it's for compiling stuff, then it's libglib2.0-0-dev"
<Macha> firecrotch: Would a DNS problem not affect IRC and IM aswell?
<seppi> Guest88944: np
<fbianconi> !glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<nanotube> Guest88944: yea, listen to seppi if you have jaunty - i'm on intrepid :)
<bko> i have a question about upgrading/reinstalling. i need to resurrect some older servers running 6.10 and want to go to 8.04 LTS or 9.04.
<DasEi> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in jaunty
<Guest88944> thanks all
<firecrotch> Macha: Typically, your gateway (most likely a router) will cache DNS information, and since you probably use IRC and IM often, its stored there
<blastimir> hello, I have a problem with my (built-in) microphone on acer 7730G, I'm using Jaunty.. It appears that the mic is working (when I tap near it I can clearly hear that sound reproduced on the speakers), but I can't record anything..I simply get a blank file no matter what I try
<bko> Can I install a fresh copy from cd without wiping the hard drive?
<Guest88944> ill try now
<Shoe> How can I get videos onto my iPod?
<Macha> firecrotch: Ok.
<firecrotch> Macha: The problem is probably your ISP's DNS server
<seppi> Show, one sec, ill get you the link again
<fumex> ok guys
<chris_lenz123> Shoe: thats hard in a way
<nanotube> Guest88944: generally, just open up synaptic and search for package name "glib", it will show you all matches.
<fumex> the simulating done and  im looking at the rport
<DasEi> bko: you could, but not a good idea
<JohnTeddy> "127.0.1.1 hostname" if this line is removed from /etc/hosts, and when I do 'sudo anything' it tells me 'sudo: unable to resolve host hostname', how can I fix this? and get that line back into that file?
<seppi> Shoe: one sec, i'll get you the link
<fumex> on the kmb burner
<seppi> Shoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<bko> DasEi: better idea?
<chris_lenz123> Shoe: you need to convert your video into a mp4, are you using ubuntu
<fumex> it qite lenghty
<fumex> what do look 4 ??
<DasEi> Macha: try an alternate dns server, and put it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Shoe> yes
<fumex> i
<Shoe> They are .avi's now
<Macha> DasEi: How do I do that?
<DasEi> bko: do you want to safe your old files ?
<JohnTeddy> erUSUL: I have hundreds of boxes, all the software is the same, and hardware. I want to be able to swap hard disks easily. It works. but eth0 won't go up because of this udev script/rule.
<seppi> chris_lenz123: you know how to get ffmpeg working in jaunty? the help.ubuntu.com doesn't work
<chris_lenz123> i just got a program shoe, ill tell you how to get it
<Guest88944> yeah, the problem is im not using x11, i need it to install RTCW:ET (server)
<bko> DasEi: Yes.
<Shoe> go right ahead
<DasEi> Macha: google free DNS server, fetch one, ping it, put it in resolv.conf, restart network
<nanotube> Guest88944: then use "apt-cache search libc"
<blastimir> someone, anyone? :(
<chris_lenz123> seppi:ffmpeg you can get in resp
<seppi> chris_lenz123: sure, but how do i compile it with the h264 support?
<syntax> Is there a way to login your email address threw terminal Example username password
<xsadusx> quit
<Guest88944>  < seppi> Guest88944: in 9,04, i see: sudo apt-get install glibc-2.9-1
<arleslie> syntax: just use the email address as a username
<shamike> trism: can i use wget and crontab together
<seppi> Guest88944: I don't understand your previous question
<mzuverink> I do not understand the syntax for festival, just to get a standard out put line read, any voice, help needed.
<innomen> DasEi, so far so good, its downloading all the source
<bko> DasEi: So I guess my question is how do I install a new version while preserving the other files on my HD?
<chris_lenz123> seppi: that, i dont know. but if he wants to convert an video i use winff,
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, my wireless card has just stopped working completely.. reboot hasnt helped. what should i try next?
<seppi> chris_lenz123: how do you get the h264 support to work in that?
<Shoe> chris_lenz123, were you going to tell me the program you use to convert video formats?
<DasEi> bko : you could use gparted to shrink existing partition , so you get space needed for saving, (/home), then copy it over, so it's an independent partition, then install over the old sys an then mount saved-parti for home
<chris_lenz123> shoe: ya
<blastimir>  I have a problem with my (built-in) microphone on acer 7730G, I'm using Jaunty.. It appears that the mic is working (when I tap near it I can clearly hear that sound reproduced on the speakers), but I can't record anything..I simply get a blank file no matter what I try, does anyone have any tips?
<chris_lenz123> seppi: whats h264? im new
<seppi> chris_lenz123: i get Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<Guest88944> seppi: nanotube asked me to search for it in synoptice package manager, but i don't have a gui :P
<DasEi> !home | bko
<ubottu> bko: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<trism> shamike: yeah, I would just make sure to use -O on wget to make sure you know where the file is going
<Guest88944> synoptic*
<seppi> chris_lenz123: thats the mp4 ipod format
<bko> DasEi: Thanks, I will give that a try
<bko> thanks for the link ubottu
<Guest88944> thanks all for your help
<DasEi> !brain | bko
<ubottu> bko: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chris_lenz123> hm
<seppi> Guest88944: i think nano gave you a CLI command
<blastimir> blast
<nanotube> Guest88944: if you don't have a gui, try "apt-cache search" from the cli, as i said.
<shamike> cool ty
<macd> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<chris_lenz123> seppi: try again  i guess in package manager, download ffmpeg
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, my wireless card has just stopped working completely.. reboot hasnt helped. what should i try next? Output from "lspci" gives: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter, but it doesn't show up in the network manager at all anymore? Help?
<Shoe> chris_lenz123, come on dude!
<chris_lenz123> shoe: i sent you a chat room
<Shoe> oh
<seppi> chris_lenz123: problem is i need to compile it with the h264 support enabled. It just doesnt like compiling :(
<kmoore> \q
<chris_lenz123> seppi: i dont know then, sorry
<seppi> seppi: it's ok. I need to figure out building from source anyway :P
<chris_lenz123> lol
<seppi> chris_lenz123: and now I'm talking to myself
<chris_lenz123> seppi: i see
<seppi> :P
<blastimir> I have a problem with my (built-in) microphone on acer 7730G, I'm using Jaunty.. It appears that the mic is working (when I tap near it I can clearly hear that sound reproduced on the speakers), but I can't record anything..I simply get a blank file no matter what I try.... no takers?:'(
<panfist> how do i remove a user from my system?
<Syklone> Good afternoon
<firecrotch> seppi: Whats the error that you guy building it from source?
<Syklone> anyone here versed in USB gps devices?
<DasEi> panfist : deluser
<gwildor> blastimir, did you check some of the other input setting in the mixer?
<seppi> firecrotch: oh, i dont even rememeber at this point. I tried this nonsense yesterday.
<panfist> thanks
<seppi> firecrotch: when i try again, i'll seek guidance
<blastimir> gwildor: I pretty much clicked everywhere.. I get a massive feedback when I crank up the mic boost
<arleslie>  panfist: use Administration > Users and Groups
<some> Hmm anyone know what's wrong, my speakers play audio just fine but when I plug in my headphones there's no sound at all
<Ky|e> For some reason my evolution email client's send recieve button is greyed out
<Ky|e> but I'm on the net
<Ky|e> and my account's there
<Pricey> Ky|e: are you 'offline'? check the file menu.
<blastimir> gwildor: that's also how I know that it's working.. but when I use the sound recorder, or using a flash recorder on a web site, nothing.. very weird
<Ky|e> Thanks pricey
<Ky|e> that was the issue
<gwildor> blastimir, im not certain then, normally when‎ i cant record, i have one of the inputs muted....
 * Pricey highfives Ky|e 
<seppi> some: check alsamixer, and make sure nothing's muted
<some> I did that
<some> Although when I go to "Volume Control", there's no headphone bar
<innomen> DasEi, its actually installing *hope hope hope*
<some> and when I typed alsamixer in terminal, there's just "00" on headphone
<seppi> some; are there any devices that you can select in the volume control?
<some> In "Switches" headphone is checked
<blastimir> gwildor:  maybe you can tell me what's the deal with all the devices? I have: HDA Intel (ALSA mixer), Realtek ALC88 (OSS mixer), Playback: HDA Intel - AL888 Analog (Pulse Audio mixer), and two capture devices
<some> Yes
<some> OSS mixer etc.
<gwildor> blastimir, that im not certain of.... its rather new to me....cuz, well, its rather new.
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, my wireless card has just stopped working completely.. reboot hasnt helped. what should i try next? Output from "lspci" gives: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter, but it doesn't show up in the network manager at all anymore? Help?
<gwildor> blastimir, as a quick check, load up skype, do the test calll....see what happens
<blastimir> gwildor: :D well, I can't beat that argument :)
<Spike1506> how can I check if my graphics card (ati) has 3d support with the open source drivers? I have a Radeon HD 3400 Series
<blastimir> I don't have a skype account..don't know if it matters
<chrism2671> i've tried editing ~/.profile to insert an alias but it seems the term in gnome ignores it. what could be the problem?
<gwildor> blastimir, just get one, they are free
<some> In vista it would always display: Your audio jack is now plugged in or something when I plugged in my headphones
<gwildor> skype is good
<DasEi> Spike1506: try to enable desktop effects
<some> So maybe the soundcard is a bit different?
<CopyWriter> guys i need help big time
<prodigel> hi all. anyone into a grub problem?
<Spike1506> DasEi, good idea, have to uninstall the current ati drivers first then. :)
<DasEi> Spike1506: on your own risk :
<DasEi> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<vlad_> for some reason whenever i enable effects in gnome the size of my display shrinks-it uses only a quarter of the monitor
<daishadar> i have an .iso file that is a recovery cd for some windows backup software i'm using (shadowprotect).  how can i burn this iso to a usb stick so i can boot from it?
<DasEi> !details | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vlad_> how do i reconfigure it
<CopyWriter> anytime i copy a file from my network (i'm backing up my windows network to a fileserver) i'm noticing just when it's almost completed literally a few megabytes to go, the filecopy just stops, and apparently just stays there
<Spike1506> DasEi, ill jtry it ty
<CopyWriter> i've noticed it with almost all the windows shares that i've tried copying today
<CopyWriter> almost 20 pc's
<innomen> YES!
<coordinador> somebody from diskless workstations?
<DasEi>  CopyWriter : try rsync
<CopyWriter> how do i do that
<CopyWriter> i'm only a week old to ubuntu
<CopyWriter> linux as a matter of fact too
<innomen> Gah, SO awesome
<DasEi>  CopyWriter : reasons for this behaviour can vary;; see man rsync, use it in the same way as cp
<prodigel> hi all. I've booted system rescue cd and I want to install boot on my hard drive. there I have only 2 ntfs partitions. if trying to run grub-install /dev/sda I get this error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. could you tell me what's wrong with my strategy?
<DasEi>  CopyWriter : much better algorithm, debug output, features
<gwildor> prodigel, why would you want grub w/ only 2 ntfs partitions?
<Trijntje> prodigel: what are you trying to do?
<prodigel> guildor, well I have 3 hdd's two of them broken, did copy the ntfs(windows) partition from one that's ocasionally woking to the third one that works allright, and I want to install grub to avoid windows boot settings errors. It's for my mother in law, she plays games on it
<meekatron> hello i`m trying to decode some files from flac to wav, my command is [ for i in *.flac; do flac -d "$i"; done] but.. how can i do this recursivly down through folders?
<CopyWriter> got it
<CopyWriter> let's see if it works
<CopyWriter> im' cheating tho using a gui
<CopyWriter> :)
<innomen> Keep on owning people, l8r
<prodigel> Trijntje: read my message to guildor
<unop> meekatron,  while read -r -d '' i; do flac -d "$i"; done < <(find . -type f -iname "*.flac")
<Elementalist> Argh. I was under the impression the Ubuntu Netbook Remix was, well, made for netbooks. D:
<Trijntje> prodigel: i'm not sure how to do that, sorry
<unop> meekatron, or perhaps.  find . -type f -iname "*.flac" -exec bash -c 'for i; do flac -d "$i"; done' _ {} +
<some> Ahhh got the headphones working :))
<proq> what is the package that broadcasts a machine's name on the network (as myserver.local)?  this package is not in ubuntu server and I need to install it
<prodigel> Trijntje: well, shortly said all I want is to install grub onto mbr, but it doesn't work like supossed
<meekatron> unop: thanks i`ll give them a try..
<blastimir> gwildor: this is....strange... I have discovered that there are two additional options "Capture" and "Capture 1" which were muted.. I've enabled them, and here comes the funny part: I can record silence! I get a lot of static but not my own voice??
<unop> proq, nmbd is the daemon, it's part of the samba-common package
<Elementalist> Does anyone know if there've been any tests with the Ubuntu Netbook Remix on the Asus EeePC 900?
<gwildor> Elementalist, i use it on my 1000h, its fast
<gwildor> Elementalist, 9.10 atleast
<gwildor> blastimir, sadly, i can offer no more... did you test skype?
<Elementalist> Any non-Atom procs, though? The 901s and below don't use Atom.
<gwildor> Elementalist, oh, its a celly.... should still be good, what you using now?
<Trijntje> prodigel: I'm still not sure how to do that, sorry
<gwildor> distro that is
<Elementalist> 9.04, I believe.
<jibadeeha> Elementalist: 901 uses atom
<gwildor> imo, anything 9.10 is faster than 9.04.... imo
<gwildor> brb
<blastimir> gwildor: SCORE! There is also an options tab you can switch on (why is it not visible by default??) where I simply choose the input source.. apparently I have to set it to "front mic" instead of just "mic"
<CopyWriter> grsync: i can't browse the network tho i don't know, i know how dumb that would sound
<Elementalist> jibadeeha: Does it really? Huh... Well, either way, the Netbook Remix is listed as working on the 701 if I remember correctly, and I'm preeeetty sure that doesn't.
<Max007> Hi
<Brazz> what is the Gnome System?
<Max007> I'm using compiz + emerald. when I'm in a terminal there's no window border so it's hard to resize the window. Does anyone know a fix ?
<Trijntje> !gnome|Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<teh_mastah> Max007, is that the first time that happened or has that happened before?
<Max007> teh_mastah: since I use emerald/compiz
<teh_mastah> Max007, try restarting x
<gino> hi
<Max007> teh_mastah: same thing for pidgin window.. no border
<Brazz> Trijntje: so its not a process I would like to terminate is it?
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<MyNameIsLuca> Brazz: Software that builds a desktop of the name "GNOME" (GNU NETWORK OBJECT MODEL ENVIRONMENT)
<Max007> teh_mastah: I tried it hundreds of time
<teh_mastah> Max007, idk what you can do then
<Trijntje> Brazz: no, that would be a bad idea
<Brazz> Trijntje: I see in the system monitor it takes a good deal of CPU usage
<Bummer> alt+middle-click resize?
<CopyWriter> where would a smb directory be stored
<MyNameIsLuca> ?
<Brazz> Trijntje: anything I could do to configure it to use less of the cpu?
<Trijntje> Brazz: what is the exact process name?
<Brazz> oh
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Brazz> Trijntje: hehe must be late at night and I haven't seen the obvious
<Brazz> Trijntje: thank you for the information pal.
<Trijntje> Brazz: emm, your welcome, what was going one if i may ask?
<Elementalist> ... Well I'll be. D: Evidently I misread. Does the Netbook Remix really depend on the Atom processor that much?
<kiaas_> Elementalist, I run the UNR on a 1.8ghz P4
<kiaas_> desktop
<Adam_eM> I just installed ubuntu next to winxp but the root partition is too small so i shrinked the ntfs one with gparted but then the / partition can't use the unallocated space left
<Brazz> Trijntje: nothing really, I just heard my CPU exauster sound a bit unusual like if I was running many things... maybe its "Audaciou" together with a pdf file I was reading
<Elementalist> kiaas_, kinda outstrips my 900 Mhz Celeron though. :P Really, everything works fine, except the home interface. Lags absolutely awful.
<Trijntje> Adam_em: is your ubuntu system on an extended partition?
<coordinador> somebody from diskless workstations?
<CopyWriter> i can't find smbmount it's not listed in the repositories
<zefyx> grr
<yJan_> smbfs
<Nareth> I've got a question about firefox, is it possible to upgrade to 3.5 from 3.0, so that it will still update through the update manager?
<zefyx> the newest beta of thunderbird isn't creating a junk folder
<kiaas_> Elementalist, it lags on a 1.6ghz ATOM, and 1.8ghz P4, too
<zefyx> anyone know wth the problem is.
<Trijntje> !ff35|Nareth
<ubottu> Nareth: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Brazz> Trijntje: and the gnome process I was intending to terminate was the gnome-system-monitor which is the system monitor I am using to check how the CPU usage is, so I just realised it myself after you told me what gnome was
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: indeed. It is
<mixer_> ecchime
<Nareth> Thank you.
<Trijntje> Brazz: haha, i noticed that too, its very heavy for a monitor ;)
<Entelin> i'm installing the server edition, on the software selection page theres a  "virtual server host" option,  what virtulisation software does that install? virtualbox? xen? vmware?
<Elementalist> kiaas_, ah. Well. Guess I'll have to find an alternative then. KDE 3.5 seems to work well enough on SLAX, maybe Kubuntu 8.04 could work. Or... Something.
<Trijntje> Adam_eM: that seems to be a know bug in Gparted. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/271007
<DasEi> Entelin: none of them, it's a server-related term
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: no solution for me then?
<yJan_> ]/UPGRADE
<Trijntje> Adam_em: there is a fix in the bugreport, using command line
<odinsbane> I want to map a partition on my ubuntu computer as a network drive on my windows computer.  Any suggestions?
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: i hope i could use that from within livecd
<DasEi> !samba | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mrokii> hello all. Is there a way to make the Apple-key (on an Apple-keyboard) take the role of the alt-key?
<Entelin> DasEi, well what exactly does it install?
<Trijntje> Adam_em: you can use the terminal from the live cd applications-accesoires-terminal
<DasEi> Entelin: I'm overasked
<kiaas_> It's 91-110F inside my home. I'm not sure which. iMac has seen record highs(for me) today. 79C CPU temp. my other boxes are 48C(with a system temperature of 60C) 59C(with a system temperature of 52C)...and something had a System temp of 65c, with a much lower CPU temp.. I feel like not trusting that one's sensors, though.
<kiaas_> Does ubuntu do any of its own high-temp shutdowns, or leave it to hardware entirely?
<Trijntje> Adam_em: If you are new to linux, i think the best way would be to ask someone you know with more experience to do it for you
<indy_> hi all
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: oh by the way. Are you from Holland? :)
<Trijntje> Adam_em: yes
<indy_> can anyone recommend any tips on how to tweak my desktop?
<hamdi> hi
<radioman-lt> new wapler?
<kiaas_> Turn off all the shinies.
<hamdi> ple help me
<radioman-lt> hamdi, take my hand ;]
<hamdi> exit
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: i knew it. Taking that from the nickname. You use shortenings that way :)
<indy_> hamdi: whats up?
<MyNameIsLuca> hamdi: "/quit" ?
<hamdi> indy help me ple
<radioman-lt> wher is your hands?
<indy_> i'll try
<indy_> i'm no expert myself..but will listen and recommend
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble playing particular wma files on Ubuntu 9.04.  The problem occurs with various players (Audacious, VLC, Mplayer).  My standard wmas will play, but I have some that were ripped using Windows Media Player at the quality of the cd instead of the default 192 kb/sec and these files will not play.
<robertwdf> hello. I've somehow managed to remove part of the panel that held the network monitor and bluetooth icons. how can I get them back?
<kiaas_> hamdi, we don't know how to help..until we know what to help with. EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. it's the first thing to do, instead of repeating "please help""
<Trijntje> Adam_eM: we could talk easier in #ubuntu-nl i think
<CopyWriter> there we go, got it done, did the first 4 gb without a problem, thanks DasEi
<hamdi> some troble
<radioman-lt> i still don't see you ;/
<kiaas_> kunji, I wonder if they got DRM'd
<Dawgmatix> kunji - maybe the files have some drm on them ?
<hamdi> kiass thank you so much
<indy_> robertwdf: right click on task bar and add to bar
<kunji> drm'd?
<vigo> robertwdf: Have you tried the restore at boot option?
<zenlunatic> robertwdf: add notification center
<zenlunatic> or notification area
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: well if i only knew your native language - sure :)
<hamdi> helo
<gartral> andone know how to repair a borked U3 flashdrive's partition table after the U3 software has been removed?
<Potet> Hello. I try to make bluetooth work on my Asus Eee 900, but I've got a problem. When i try to make bluetooth visible under settings, it doesn't work. If i click "Always visible" it will look like it's working, but the next time I staret the program it will go back to hidden. If I click "Temprary visible" it will go straight back to hidden. Anybody knows what Ican do? I'm sorry for my horrible english, I'm norwegian. :3
<speedxxxcore> Vad är det för kommando för att söka filer?
<Potet> Woha, wall of text.
<robertwdf> zenlunatic: how do I add notification center?
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: i can't see a patch you mentioned though
<kunji> kiaas_, Dawmatrix: I'm not familiar with that term.
<kiaas_> Fffffffffffffffffffffff... I touched a piece of metal. that's only being heated by the air. It burned. (but not in the "leave a scar" way)
<libtech> is it possible to connect to a windows 7 machine from ubuntu with remote desktop connection?
<robertwdf> zenlunatic: found it. thanks!
<Potet> Speedxxxcore: Prøv locate filnavn
<VCoolio> robertwdf: right click panel > add to panel > scroll to notification area > click ok
<Trijntje> Adam_em: hmm, its not realy there i see, i thought it was
<kiaas_> kunji, Digital Rights(Restrictions, really) Management
<VCoolio> robertwdf: ok, nvm
<wjb> I've got a strange error with installing Ubuntu from USB...  Trying to install to hd gives 'ext2-fs error group descriptors corrupted'
<Dawgmatix> when you copy a cd in windows media player, by default it puts a "protective cover" on the music which disallows the playing of the music by other computers / players
<kiaas_> It's a way to lock down a bit of media, and remove Fair Use on any digital content they don't want that part of copyright to apply to.
<vigo> Potet: Have you used the Preferences>Main Menu settings?
<wjb> the install fails and goes back to BusyBox (initramfs) shell
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: bad hd, or bad hd formatting ?
<gartral> wjb: did you format the hardrive as ext2 or ext3?
<wjb> i haven't formatted at all yet... the install fails before that
<pcfreak30> ok i would like to know. why is it that every linux fps game iplay has hoorble lag and is terribly slow
<kunji> kiaas: I suppose it's possible, but wouldn't the stuff I ripped at 192 kb/sec be affected as well then?  I was thinking they ripped with some other settings that the normal codecs in vlc, etc.. don't handle.
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: Your hd could be hosed
<wjb> the machine wouldn't boot from CD, so i created a USB from another Ubuntu (9.04) machine and the latest Ubuntu ISO
<Potet> vigo: it gives the same result
<odinsbane> pcfreak30: are you using wine?
<teh_mastah> pcfreak30, what is your graphics card?
<pcfreak30> no
<wjb> no the hd is fine-- at least seems to be-- still boots into windows fine
<pcfreak30> its linux native games
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: PM.... would you mind?
<Trijntje> adam_em: you have to use the command line tool 'parted' to extend the partition
<pcfreak30> big mmo fps 3d games
<teh_mastah> pcfreak30, what is your graphics card, and do you have the most up-to-date drivers for it?
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: Thats not equal to "HD is fine".
<vigo> Potet: It was worth asking, I have used that route to fix similar errors and such...let me look some,,,,
<libtech> im able to connect to windows xp with terminal server client, but not windows 7
<pcfreak30> even bzflag sucks
<gartral> wjb: ok, reboot borked machine, drop into the BIOS and make sure that CDROM is the top boot device, and try to install from cd again
<Supersaiyan_IV> pcfreak30, turn off compiz before playing try metacity --replace
<kiaas_> kunji, I havn't used windows in quite a while. Maybe it only applies it to "CD Quality" allowing lesser qualities to go unaffected.
<wjb> even with cd as top, it won't recognize it
<wjb> we tried that first
<pcfreak30> saidly i have a tardard dell intergated grphics
<gartral> wjb: then your disk might be bad
<pcfreak30> i have a hardware list on my hd
<eptalon> heyas
<Jaesin> is it true that sudo is not the same as logging in as root?
<kiaas_> pcfreak30, that's probably Intel then, and Intel's graphics are quite slow. some get by ok at low settings, some don't.
<MyNameIsLuca> pcfreak30: have you to be tardard barnyard ?
<ecumenical> my mouse is gone, how can I get to keyboard prefrences to enable arrow keys to move the cursor? Also, where is a good resource to learn keyboard shortcuts?
<wjb> it could be, but i think the cd issue is different from this one-- the cd doesn't even spin (even though it's the top choice)...
<teh_mastah> pcfreak30, that is why you are lagging, integrated cards suck for gaming
<eptalon> If I install the thing to a virtual disk, is it possible ot create a "live system" CD/DVD form that system later?
<wjb> i.e., i don't get anything ubuntu
<pcfreak30> http://rapidshare.com/files/266334562/hardware.html
<vigo> Potet: Have you looked at /var/lib/bluetooth?
<wjb> so im using usb version
<libtech> yeah dont try to game with onboard video
<pcfreak30> del dem 300
<pcfreak30> 3000*
<teh_mastah> you could try lowering the graphics settings in-game, but thats about all you can do
<libtech> pcfreak30: what game are you trying to run?
<wjb> trying to get into ubuntu (rather than installing) from usb also fails to initramfs
<MyNameIsLuca> pcfreak30: "del dem" ?
<teh_mastah> or you could upgrade your gfx card
<pcfreak30> why does dell gotta ruin games
<kiaas_> I have had ONE integrated intel video chipset work Alright with videogames. I have had 3(newer ones..oddly enough) that don't do so hot.
<gartral> wjb: what kind of system is it your trying to get to install ubuntu?
<wjb> dell optiplex 755
<wjb> i.e., new
<MyNameIsLuca> pcfreak30: "Dell Dimension 3000" ?
<libtech> pcfreak30: dell doesn't "ruin" games, you simply need a decent graphics card
<Potet> vigo: no, i thing i checked the bluetooth-folder in /etc/. I'll check it out now, but I'm not too good at changing text files. :P But thank you, I'll check it out.
<vigo> Potet: I found this from 2006: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162007 ,, still looking
<gartral> wjb: 2 things, 1) please put my name in the post, and 2) your enter key is not puncuation
<kiaas_> pcfreak30, it isn't dell, it's Intel, with that part. Dell chose the Intel video chipset because it is cheap, and reliable. Intel made that videochipset, because it is cheap, and allows more people to get computers.
<ecumenical> I can't get the System menu to open up without a mouse. What is the keyboard shortcut?
<kunji> kiaas: Could be, though that seems really odd to me... would any of these programs know if it was drm'd?  VLC "plays" the files but I don't hear anything.  MPlayer gives this error: "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x163."
<wjb> gartal: sorry about the punctuation :)
<wjb> gartral: and that's how you spell you name...
<libtech> is there anyway to get better performance with an intel chipset?
<gartral> wjb: you can use tab after you type "gart" and get your client to autocomplete :P
<pcfreak30> ecumenical, do a sudo apt-get gnome-control-panel
<pcfreak30> then run
<pcfreak30> u can access suuff using tab and arrow keys
<streblo> is there a way to watch what another logged in user is doing?
<pcfreak30> still gui tho
<kiaas_> libtech, yeah, install a discrete videocard from ATI or Nvidia
<wjb> gartral: thanks.  So I can't get into Ubuntu from the USB disk, meaning I can't even "try out" ubuntu on the machine
<gartral> wjb: do you want this machine to dualboot windows and linux, or just have ubuntu?
<roffe> Is it possible to have two graphics drivers and "simply" switch between them? At login perhaps
<streblo> for instance, i have another user logged in on my server right now, and they're trying to set up lucene. i want to watch their progress. is there a way of doing this?
<wjb> gartral: which doesn't reformat anything, so i don't think it's a disk issue.  Just Linux.  Not a dualbooter
<ecumenical> pcfreak30, what does that do? it won't install it.
<libtech> kiaas_: im on a netbook though
<kiaas_> libtech, ah, Nothing you can do on netbooks/notebooks
<streblo> besides constantly cat-ing their .bash_histry
<pcfreak30> ecumenical, huh, i gotin in linux mint [ubuntu fork] its a control panel like win cp
<roffe> Is it possible to have two graphics drivers and "simply" switch between them? At login perhaps
<streblo> i just saw someone using mint this weekend, looks pretty slick
<ecumenical> pcfreak30, ok, I have gnome-control-center up
<ecumenical> thank you :-)
<kiaas_> OK, environmental temperature is too high. I feel ill, etc.
<wjb> gartral: We've just tried running wubi.exe from within Vista, which I thought was going to install the GRUB loader, but it failed after copying files... no change after trying that...
<libtech> are there other distros that have better support for intel video, or are they all the same basically?
<pcfreak30> ecumenical,  oh that the name. soz got mixed up
<MyNameIsLuca> roffe: a good question. you certainly can select a primary chip at xserver startup
<gartral> wjb: im seeing multiple device failure reports accross the mobo with a google search, Optiplex seem too use strange mobos, even if you could get it working, your faceing: your LAN may not work, your PCI bus doesn't work, and only one ram bus seems too be allocated... Dell optiplex 755 are also labeled "garbage" on the linuxhcl site
<eptalon> libtech: probably all about the same
<wjb> gartral: if we can't even "try ubuntu", could it still be that my disk is a brick?
<MyNameIsLuca> gartral: The Optiplex had broken bioses. Update those
<gartral> wjb: not necisarily, you can always reload windows...
<wjb> gartral: ouch.  Well we have a optiplex 750 that worked just fine.  ubuntu 8.4 on that one
<gartral> MyNameIsLuca: tell it too wjb not me
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: update the bios
<skazi21101> hello everybody. please tell me what is wrong. when i try to compile kernel it talking me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/251604/
<roffe> MyNameIsLuca, I would certanily be in need of it, but I guess one can't switch between them. You can choose desktop environment, so I thought maybe it's the same
<wjb> MyNameIsLuca: its a brand new machine... now googling for updated bios
<MyNameIsLuca> roffe: No thats about using profiles/different commands to select a configured video profile from the xserver configuration.
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb. I have bought many new machines with broken bioses. Its nothing new
<Ky|e> lol ya
<Ky|e> me 2
<skazi21101> please tell me what is wrong. when i try to compile kernel it talking me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/251604/
<prince_jammys> If I use a ppa repository to install a certain version of a package that exists in my other repositories, will there be a conflict with which one gets installed?
<MyNameIsLuca> Ky|e: :)
<firecrotch> prince_jammys: The one with the higher version number will be installed
<prince_jammys> firecrotch: thanks.
<wjb> MyNameIsLuca: now updating from A11 to A14 BIOS...
<prince_jammys> firecrotch: and then it can be removed cleanly, correct?
<firecrotch> prince_jammys: yes
<prince_jammys> cool
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb. Awesome!!
<Potet> vigo: When i try to send files to my phone i get the following message: "org.openbex.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed". I don't know if it's a related problem. Bluetooth is on on my phone, and I have connected to it before.
<MyNameIsLuca> Potet: Try, try again.
<Potet> MyNameIsLuca: Ok, thank you
<MyNameIsLuca> np
<MyNameIsLuca> Potet: Using wammu ?
<vigo> Potet: That looks like a Network Error, but that remove and replace should fix any Bluetooth issue, can you connect to any other devices,(printer,phone or whatever) with the Network settings that you have now?
<Potet> MyNameIsLuca: I don't know... ._. I uses moustly the standard stuff
<Saouka> Hey all, how does the shutdown script in the X server work compared to using shutdown on the terminal? I'm not sure how the X server has permission to shut it down as a user, but not in the terminal?
<gartral> andone know how to repair a borked U3 flashdrive's partition table after the U3 software has been removed?
<DeathMetalDean> Hi, does anyone know with amsn how to add phrases to amsnEliza, it's a plugin. It says  !learn "phrase" "response" - Phrase and response will be added to the dictionary of jake, but when i try it says, jake: Syntaxis error. The right syntaxis for adding phrases is: !learn "phrase" "response"
<erUSUL> gartral: testdisk or gpart ?
<MyNameIsLuca> Potet: I like wammu a bit as it makes for a good phone/backup/sms-sending/thing... :)
<MyNameIsLuca> Potet: Its getting better
<gartral> erUSUL: testdisk claims too have fixed the drive, but then i replug it and the partition table was restored too a borked state by the hardware U3 watchdog
<wjb> gartral: MyNameIsLuca: so after BIOS update, still no success using CD.  USB has same error
<DeathMetalDean> Hi, does anyone know with amsn how to add phrases to amsnEliza, it's a plugin. It says  !learn "phrase" "response" - Phrase and response will be added to the dictionary of jake, but when i try it says, jake: Syntaxis error. The right syntaxis for adding phrases is: !learn "phrase" "response" so what exactly do I type to add a phrase?
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: usb-what ? ... stick ?
<Potet> Vigo: I'll check with another phone. MyNameIsLuca: I'll check it out. :D
<MyNameIsLuca> Cool.
<MyNameIsLuca> :)
<vigo> :-)
<Saouka> DeathMetalDean: What did you type as input?
<gartral> wjb: again, the Dells are crap, you'ed be better off taking it back, getting a reund, and buying a board, proc, case ram and gfx card and building your own machine
<erUSUL> gartral: well i have a u3 flash pen and did not give any problems ever...
<DeathMetalDean> Saouka: I typed !learn "Dean" "what?"
<gartral> erUSUL: the problem arose after a power failure when i rwas writing files to it
<Saouka> DeathMetalDean: Did you try !learn Dean What?
<DeathMetalDean> Saouka: yes i did :(
<wjb> gartral: MyNameIsLuca: yes, usb stick... same error.  On either "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu", I'm getting the same issues-- ext2fs- error Block bitmap for group .... and group descriptors corrupted.  Taking back isn't an option-- this is for my school and it's my PI's machine.
<MyNameIsLuca> gartral, wjb: thats not my experience with dells though. The servers have performed very well for me.
<MyNameIsLuca> wjb: Let ubuntu reformat it ??
<kiaas_> I kinda like dell. they still give support on 10+ year old machines.
<umesh> hi
<gartral> MyNameIsLuca: he cant get into the system too allow ubuntu to reformat, it's failing on kernal entry
<MyNameIsLuca> kiaas_: The only brand i truely feel blows, is fujitsu.
<wjb> MyNameIsLuca: gartral: and I've installed ubuntu on 2 dell machines, one of which was an optiplex.  I'd love to let ubuntu reformat, but how from the BusyBox shell?  I can't even do fdisk
<umesh> hello i need a help';
 * kiaas_ is risking heat stroke to be on IRC...because there's nothing else to do.
<Potet> Vigo: I tryed with my sisters phone, but I didn't even find it. I'll try again tomorrow, she's a bit tired now. (it's midnight in norway)
<umesh> Any unix experts here?
<MyNameIsLuca> gartral: "failing on kernal entry" ?
<erUSUL> !ask | umesh
<ubottu> umesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darth10> hehe
<MyNameIsLuca> gartral: "failing on kernel entry" ?
<kiaas_> umesh, which unix? (It's not me)
<gartral> wjb: your other option, is to pull the drive from the 755 and put it into another machine, load the os, and swap it back into the 755
<gartral> MyNameIsLuca: ok, sue me for not knowing proper terminology
<MyNameIsLuca> Noo, not a problem
<vigo> Potet: Ok, I am still thinking is a Network Error, something in the stream is dropping packets, or something, I do hope that it gets resolved soon for you.
<MyNameIsLuca> These are crap problems. Go to #hardwareflorks or something :P
<umesh> ok, i need to know, whether there's an application for terminal based chat?
<vigo> umesh: irrsi
<kiaas_> umesh, IRSSI is available on many platforms.
<erUSUL> umesh: an irc client ? other chat protocols ?
<signpost> was Xen support taken out of the server kernels?
<MyNameIsLuca> umesh: irrsi is pretty good
<umesh> ok thatnks
<erUSUL> !find xen
<ubottu> Found: libjaxen-java, aide-xen, autopkgtest-xenlvm, convirt, dtc-xen (and 99 others)
<goatbar> which irc channel is the best for packaging questions?
<umesh> yes i use ubuntu 9.4 desktop
<erUSUL> goatbar: probably #ubuntu-motu
<Ky|e> peace
<kiaas_> I use ubuntu 9.04 desktop. Havn't heard of this 9.4
<wjb> gartral: you mean take the hd from the machine i want to install to and put it into my current machine, then "install ubuntu from within ubuntu"?
<DeathMetalDean> Hi, does anyone know with amsn how to add phrases to amsnEliza, it's a plugin. It says  !learn "phrase" "response" - Phrase and response will be added to the dictionary of jake, but when i try it says, jake: Syntaxis error. The right syntaxis for adding phrases is: !learn "phrase" "response" so what exactly do I type to add a phrase?
<goatbar> erUSUL: thanks
<leo> opa
<erUSUL> goatbar: no problem
<leo> oks
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, my wireless card has just stopped working completely.. reboot hasnt helped. what should i try next? Output from "lspci" gives: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter, but it doesn't show up in the network manager at all anymore? Help?
<psiborg> DeathMetalDean: i think you're better off asking that question to the amsnEliza author
<DeathMetalDean> psiborg: how do i find that out
<psiborg> google usually helps me
<wjb> gartral: is the ubuntu install cd supposed to be readable from windows vista?  it is not recognized at all...
<Luisito> esañol
<darth10> psiborg,  mostly me 2 :P
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: MAN?
<darth10> lol
<DeathMetalDean> ?
<Luisito> #ubuntu.es
<wjb> gartral: i ask because the USB stick is readable and has the wubi program that is supposed to help with the installation
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, the man pages
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: Use the MAN pages.
<signpost> erUSUL: that didn't help much.  there's no xen-specific kernel package, so I'm asking if the server kernel supports xen (as it doesn't appear to), or if it was pulled
<Luisito> español
<kiaas_> wjb, the Ubuntu CD is supposed to use CDFS, and therefor be readable by Windows, Linux, Mac, and any other OS that can read typical CDs
<DeathMetalDean> b3rz3rk3r: vigo: What are the MAN pages?
<vigo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kunji> kiaas: I think that I would need a different codec to play pack these files despite that they have the same extension.  Wiki had this to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WMA_Lossless
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, manual pages
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, as in:  man (cmd here)
<magical_walrus> I went to #xampp, but everyone is idling on that channel, so can someone help me with a question on XAMPP for ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, gives you the manual for that prog
<alankila_> hmh. Finally discovered the cause of my java-pulseaudio problem. Turns out pulseaudio is able to output via the digital link because it probably opens the iec958 device but java opens hw:0,0 and needs some setting changes in ALSA before it will work.
<DeathMetalDean> b3rz3rk3r: ummm how do i get the manual pages O_o
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: Manual pages, enter the name of the program, and look at the Manual.
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, use the force
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, (terminal)
<alankila_> pulseaudio however changes the mixer setting that chooses between analog and digital routing every time it starts.
<psiborg> DeathMetalDean: open a console: hit alt+f2 type xterm
<vigo> !manual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual
<vigo> whoops
<b3rz3rk3r> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<vigo> Thank you
<b3rz3rk3r> ;)
<DeathMetalDean> psiborg: vigo: b3rz3rk3r: I typed in amsnEliza into the terminal n' nothin happened
<psiborg> try man amsneliza
<psiborg> not sure otherwise
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean,  "man amsn"
<p1oooop> hello everyone
<wjb> kiaas_: so should i be worried about the fact that Vista can't read the CD?  I've dl'ed  and burned the iso numerous times in an attempt to get a working cd...
<p1oooop> wjb: does your disk drive work?
<p1oooop> wjb: you can always try by burning a different CD
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, are you burning the .iso as an image or data cd?
<p1oooop> wjb: ^^
<wjb> kiaas_: meaning multiple discs.  Yeah, the drive works fine.  I can put in other cd's in just fine.  I'm using Disk Utility in Mac to burn the image
<kiaas_> wjb, probably.
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, when you put the cd in, what happens?
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: This page explains a bit about MAN. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/man
<libtech> how can you check the version of your video driver
<p1oooop> Shoe: bye
<wjb> kiaas_: vista tries to read it and says 'insert a disk into drive D:'  Mac can read the disk fine
<p1oooop> libtech: what driver?
<DeathMetalDean> vigo: I opened the man amsn but like nothing came up about amsneliza the plugin
<p1oooop> mesa?
<kunji> kiaas_: I think that I would need a different codec to play pack these files despite that they have the same extension.  Wiki had this to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WMA_Lossless
<kiaas_> kunji, I don'
<p1oooop> wjb: okay then... probably formatted as a different filesystem type
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, if its a third party plugin, you will need to go the authors site
<kiaas_> kunji, I don't use windows. I don't rip with WMP, so I'm not familiar with the issue* (pesky enter button)
<ilyas> i want install driver nvidia gf2 on ubuntu 9.10
<p1oooop> wjb: so sad vista can't read ext4
<ilyas> no show on hardware driver
<kunji> kiaas_: sorry about that, wasn't sure if you caught the first message.
<alankila_> ilyas: you need the legacy driver for such an old thing, or just the open-source one, that might work.
<wjb> p1oooop: so if the disk is in the wrong fs (which could have been a mac disk utility issue) that would prob prevent Vista from reading it, and might prevent it from reading at bootup
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: This is official, kinda: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=amsn&sa=Search
<p1oooop> wjb: possibly...
<kiaas_> alankila_, I don't think the open source one has 3D support of any kind.
<wjb> p1oooop: We burned a disc from Ubuntu as well and that didn't solve the issue
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, if the disk was burned correctly then it will be readable on an computer
<alankila_> kiaas_: perhaps not
<alankila_> there are some old drivers around like nvidia-glx-71
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, thats sort of the point
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: Is it the Windows Messenger thing or something like it?
<DeathMetalDean> vigo: uhh im usin amsn which is a messenger but im just tryin to get the phrases on amsneliza the plugin :O
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: I've tried with two different iso's with two different operating systems (burned in mac and ubuntu) and neither disk can be read in Vista. Both can be read in Mac
<Guest40920> hallo
<MadMax1> ist jemand da? =)
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: This one says use emsense: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsLiveMessenger
<DeathMetalDean> vigo: why..?
<psiborg> how do you control it, DeathMetalDean?
<DeathMetalDean> psiborg: control the bot?
<gartral> wjb: no, if it isnt recognised, theres something wrong
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: emsense is Debian/Ubuntu ready, looks like, alternative fix.
<DeathMetalDean> vigo: i can use amsn but i want to use amsn eliza
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, very odd problem you have there.. what can i say.. its Vista :p  Your best bet is to go to the Win/Vista support sites/chans, as this sounds like a vista prob if both linux and mac can read them?
<DeathMetalDean> vigo: it's a plugin O_o
<psiborg> DeathMetalDean: yep, how do you control it
<DeathMetalDean> psiborg:  !learn "phrase" "response" - Phrase and response will be added to the dictionary of jake
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: Ahh,,ok, still looking....
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, here is the amsn support forums: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=14
<wjb> gartral: but from two different iso's burned from two different os'es?
<psiborg> DeathMetalDean: what file does that go in.. or who do you say that to?
<MadMax1> can someone help me?
<MadMax1> i just installed ubuntu and when the computer loads ubuntu this 2 errors are on the display, after them the system is running normaly:
<MadMax1> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<MadMax1> ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)
<b3rz3rk3r> DeathMetalDean, as the problem you are having is related to aMNS and not ubuntu, they may be able to help you better
<FloodBot1> MadMax1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<server_side> how do file perms work?
<b3rz3rk3r> !pastebin | MadMax1
<ubottu> MadMax1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DeathMetalDean> psiborg: i just say it in the chatbox along with talking to someone
<MadMax1> im sorry
<wjb> gartral: b3rz3rk3r: i don't really need to have it read in vista, i have a USB stick that would work fine.  The Bios loads from USB stick fine, I can get the Ubuntu splash screen
<psiborg> DeathMetalDean: okay, let's try it together then, see my pm
<wjb> gartral: b3rz3rk3r: the issue is that even 'trying' ubuntu from the USB stick doesn't work-- falls back to BusyBox ash
<MadMax1> can someone help me with my problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | MadMax1
<ubottu> MadMax1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mshadle> i have onboard hardware raid (or at least fakeraid) but ubuntu sees all the disks manually. how can i make it see the one logical disk it should see?
<mtauro> Olá
<erUSUL> mshadle: you have to use dmraid
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, so vista wants nothing to do with ubuntu is what you're saying?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | mshadle
<ubottu> mshadle: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MadMax1> so my problem is, when i boot the system this 2 errors are on the screen, and then the system works fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251623/
<erUSUL> !br | mtauro
<ubottu> mtauro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: :) i guess.
<mshadle> i dont want software raid :)
<alazyworkaholic> MadMax1: I have the same problem, but aside from delaying my bootup for a few minutes I have no trouble.
<erUSUL> mshadle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: Webcam?
<mtauro> #ubuntu-br
<nick125> softraid is better than fakeraid.
<CarlFK> how does someone with XP burn an image?
<alazyworkaholic> MadMax1: What motherboard are you using?
<erUSUL> mtauro: /j #ubuntu-br
<b3rz3rk3r> MadMax1, that looks like you ahve multiple drives plugged in that are giving you issues?
<CarlFK> er,,, how does someone with XP burn an iso to a cd
<erUSUL> CarlFK: use infrarecorder free and great
<mshadle> im on that page
<MadMax1> its an Asus M4A78T-E
<mshadle> yeah i guess i will go and disable raid in the mobo
<CarlFK> erUSUL: url?
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, im afraid we cant really support problems with other OS's in here. maybe if you keep asking someone will have an answer for you.. but idk man.. sry
<mshadle> tell the guy to use md
<Underfoot> Hey could someone help me with a problem
<rek> my hd is 57°C
<mtauro> girls??????????
<MadMax1> the problem makes no troubles but i would like to know where it comes from
<erUSUL> mshadle:  sudo dmraid -ay <<< this command should discover the raids in some fakeraid cards
<MadMax1> i just installed ubuntu so i quite dont know anything =)
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: again, I'm just trying to install ubuntu... I have to do it from USB stick bc either my BIOS is lame and won't read the cd or the disk is lame and can't be read.  In either case, I have a USB stick version created from within ubuntu from the latest 9.04 iso. The issue now is that the USB stick installation is being lame.  FOrget Vista
<UdarEC> good boy)
<Underfoot> I've been running 8.04 for a while
<alazyworkaholic> MadMax1: I didn't have this problem when I used 8.04. Upgrading to 9.04 made it appear, I just hope the next one due at the end of October will resolve the softreset error problem.
<erUSUL> mshadle: of course you have to « sudo aptitude install  dmraid » first
<MadMax1> okay thank you very much
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, are you trying to overwrite vista with Ubuntu?
<MadMax1> can someone give me a link, for new linux users like me?
<Underfoot> and I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 then 9.04 and after a few seconds of logging in my mouse stops working.  It's a ps/2 mouse btw.  It doesn't do the same thing with a usb mouse but this is a ridiculously old computer and it only has 2 usb ports so I can't use a USB mouse most of the time
<erUSUL> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<vigo> MadMax1: The forums are always a good place to start
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: yes
<MadMax1> thanks, ill show up again when i have another problem =)
<MadMax1> gn8
<Dyno3421> Could someone link/tell me the fix to get Unity working for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MadMax1: also you can dl ubuntu pocket guide for free
<mdg> MadMax1: I missed your question
<MadMax1> where? do u have a link?
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, in that case id suggest using a tool like Gparted to wipe your drive, which may solve some of your booting issues
<vigo> erUSUL: I think I have that bookmarked,,one sec
<MadMax1> i only asked for stuff that would help me with my new OS
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, also, make sure that your bios supports booting from USB, as older machines tend not to
<UdarEC> Hello 2 all from Russia)
<jpds> !yay | keith-
<ubottu> keith-: Glad you made it! :-)
<mdg> MadMax1: something in particular you need help with?
<erUSUL> MadMax1: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+pocket+guide
<cremaster> is there an easy way to search and replace a string in many files in one go?
<MOUD> Hey all
<MadMax1> no, just in general, how things work here =)
<vigo> MadMax1: Here and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: like i said, i can boot from usb just fine.  I'd love to use gparted, but i can't install ubuntu and I can't run it either
<MOUD> I just installed Clamav, how do I update the virus database via terminal?
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, you can get a livecd version of gparted (just google for it)
<MOUD> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<MadMax1> MOUD gave me another question: which anti virus program should i use?
<vigo> ClamAV and or FreshClam, same thing.
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: the issue before was that the BIOS wouldn't boot from cd.  Hence the need for using USB
<vigo> !AV
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<b3rz3rk3r> ah, so you just need help setting up a bootable usb then?
<Underfoot> Hey, could someone help me with this?  I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 then 9.04 and after a few seconds of logging in my ps2 mouse stops working.  It doesn't do the same thing with a usb mouse but this is a ridiculously old computer and it only has 2 usb ports so I can't use a USB mouse most of the time.  This only happened after I installed a nonfree NVIDIA driver, so I think its a driver problem.
<kiaas_> Viruses on linux don't exist.. if you use WINE, an anti-virus might be a good idea, though.
<UdarEC> Underfoot: type lsusb first
<kiaas_> (well, they exist "as demonstration" they don't seem to be out in the wild)
<MadMax1> y arent there viruses for linu ôO
<gartral> kiaas_: that's not quite true, there are viruses that attack enterprise level linux systems.. but there more cracking tools than automated viri
<b3rz3rk3r> MadMax1, see here: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<server_side> is there a gui for navigating the shell and setting file perms etc?
<Underfoot> @udarec Okay, I did that, what do I do know?
<Underfoot> now*
<Hordeking> MadMax1: Logic would dictate that most of the dumb users are using windows, ergo, almost all viruses are written for flaws in that platform.
<kunji> Well I suppose it's time I got around to this, does anyone have recommendations for a virtual machine, to be run on ubuntu 9.04, in order to run windows 7?
<MadMax1> ALMOST, thats the thing i dont understand
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, so do you need help setting up a bootable usb then?
<aalevy> @kunji VirtualBox
<MadMax1> but i will read the 2 links posted here.....
<UdarEC> Underfoot: show me the result
<Hordeking> MadMax1: Well, look at it this way...if you're going to get thrown in jail for a robbery, are you going to steal $5, or are you going to steal $50,000?
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: no, i have one already.  I'm getting ext2-fs errors when trying to using it
<MOUD> the clamav antivirus database is 20MB? Isn't it a bit big?
<Underfoot> UdarEC: okay I'll PM it to you
<vigo> MadMax1: There are viri , but they are mostly written in MS launchables, so use a scanner to keep the others clean.
<Hordeking> MadMax1: It's a risk vs reward thing, as well as a work input vs return thing
<MadMax1> i would prefer 50.000 =)
<kiaas_> kunji, VirtualBox. there's an OpenSource edition, and a closed source one. the OSE is available in the repos. the closed one, you have to get from Sun. Both are free. the closed on has 1-2 advantages, mostly direct USB connections to the VM, though.
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, did you try and remake the usb to make sure that it isnt corrupted?
<imme-emosol> Hi , is there a way to restore ubuntu's default rc*.d stuff ?
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: someone said previously that means my hd is hosed.  I don't think that's the case cause it happens when trying to run ubuntu (not install it) which doesn't reformat
<Hordeking> MadMax1: Most virus scanners on linux are meant to prevent infected windows executables from passing along...
<wjb> b3rz3rk3r: no, i haven't tried that
<imme-emosol> I think that I `screwed` up my system ... :S
<MadMax1> but some crazy guys could code some virus and all linux computers all over the world will be killed isnt that possible?
<legend2440> MOUD: sudo freshclam      clamav-freshclam has to be installed for it to work
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, give that a go first to ensure that isnt the cause of your issues..
<danbhfive> !virus | MadMax1
<ubottu> MadMax1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vigo> Hordeking: Thank you, that is what I was trying to say...you said it better.
<prince_jammys> MadMax1: it's more difficult for a linux virus to spread.
<kunji> aalevy: should I also install the Gtk frontend?
<MOUD> !anti-virus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-virus
<MadMax1> okay, sry i will read the website =)
<imme-emosol> Now I read something about redoing the install-scripts or something like that , would that work ?   ( And if zo , how could it be done the best ? )
<b3rz3rk3r> wjb, if it happens again then we know thats its a hardware error rather than corrupt usb install
<aalevy> kunji, yes
<MOUD> legend2440: thanks
<kunji> Thanks aalevy, and kiaas I'll try out the repositories and we'll see how far I get before I cry for help.
<binarydragon> Good afternoon
<MOUD> good afternoon
<vigo> imme-emosol: You mean like a dpkg script?
<vagoth> How do you add a mount to fstab if it isnt a device?
<reya276> Can i install KDE 4.3 on top of Ubuntu Jaunty running Gnome?
<vagoth> Actually, nvm
<b3rz3rk3r> reya276, yes
<imme-emosol> vigo: I guess so ...   :S   Will that re-install the symlinks in /etc/rc[0-6].d/    ?
<MOUD> What's a good web browser alternative for Firefox or Opera or Konqueror?
<MOUD> That supports flash and java too
<reya276> b3rz3rk3r: so it wont break my system?
<b3rz3rk3r> MOUD, there are LOTS! go to add/remove and type "browser"
<vigo> imme-emosol: Yes, finding it now...
<danbhfive> MOUD: heh, I think that is all of them.  I know there are a few that are based on firefox, like epiphany and kahekasi (?spelling)
<b3rz3rk3r> reya276, you are best searching for a tutorial if you havent done it before. google is your friend ;)
<MOUD> reya276: I installed KDE on my older ubuntu version (8.10) and it works fine. But when you load ubuntu it says Kubuntu since it's now KDE being loaded
<kiaas_> danbhfive, they aren't based on firefox, they are based on Gecko. Firefox is based on gecko.
<imme-emosol> So I guess I'd better not run insserv again any time soon ...   :S
<MOUD> danbhfive: Kazehakase, yes
<reya276> b3rz3rk3r: oh no I can do it myself, add the gpg key, add the backports repos and sudo apt-get install kde
<Pvpeter> Hello, I have dual-boot ubuntu and XP.. I have some games on my XP drive (which works with wine), but I was wondering how i can load those games into the game list on playonlinux..
<danbhfive> kiaas_: yeah, but I thougth Gecko was a ff tech
<vigo> imme-emosol: Here, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=deb&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all and is more!
<kiaas_> danbhfive, it's a Mozilla tech, which Mozilla used to make firefox. Gecko in and of itself is not firefox.
<reya276> b3rz3rk3r: i'm more concern with "is it safe" to do so
<Guest30177> sonido
<kunji> ....I'm kind of confused on how I would go about doing this...I already have a partition with windows 7, how would I go about using that for virtualbox?
<grkblood13> is there a way in gimp to make a selection square of a fixed size liek a box and move it around on the image that i want to crop from until i find the right position?
<grkblood13> im using whatever version is packed with 9.04
<imme-emosol> vigo: Hmmm , yes , okay . I think I'll search a bit more myself ( I believe I saw something that started with `dpkg-`   AND besides that , I just had the brilliant idea to run this LiveCD , which ofcourse provides me with way more options then my now corrupted installed version ... :P )   Thanks for your time though .
<User9927> kunji >  Your question pertains to using Virtualbox under Windows 7?
<infomomo> hey guys! long time no see :D
<vigo> imme-emosol: My pleasure, dpkg fix is a sorta thing, but there are dh or Deb Helper scripts , still looking for that one.
<grkblood13> did anyone see my question? im not sure if it went threw because i forgot to nickserv
<kunji> User9927: No, using virtualbox on Ubuntu 9.04 to run windows 7, which is installed on another partition of the same hard drive
<erUSUL> grkblood13: we see it; no gimp experts around i guess
<zefyx> hrm..
<User9927> kunji >  Aha!  Okay, well I've never tried running Windows 7 under Virtualbox in Ubuntu 9.04.  Do you have it downloaded and set up?  Where are you having trouble?
<zefyx> what command would i use to link /home/rt/ & all subdirectorys to /media/storage
<prince_jammys> grkblood13: gimp just moves the selected rectangle shape around without showing you a preview, right?
<zefyx> so, anytime something is written to /home/rt/ it uses the space in /media/storage
<infomomo> My ubuntu 9.04 keeps freezing RANDOMLY. I have posted my /var/log/messages here. You can notice today the 3 times it froze with the time 17:43, 50 and 18:17. 21
<matreya6> I'm trying to setup 5.1 audio on Pulse, using Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits, Realtek ALC1200 onboard sound chip.
<zefyx> or, would it be easier/better to simply mount my other drive as /home/rt
<infomomo> My ubuntu 9.04 keeps freezing RANDOMLY. I have posted my /var/log/messages here. You can notice today the 3 times it froze with the time 17:43, 50 and 18:17. 21 --> SORRY !! :D:D --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251630/
<binarydragon> kunji, you will have issues if you install it on the pc and now trying to run it with Virtualbox...Blue screen is what you will end up with
<erUSUL> zefyx: just make the mount point of the disk that mounts in /media/storage be /home/user/rt/ instead ?
<aalevy> zefyx, mounting your drive there would probably work best
<planet8> What repos do I need to add to get the linux-image-k7 kernel to jaunty?
<vagoth> Is there a way to mount in the fstab where the usual mount command is "mount -t vboxsf GearOS /GearOS" ?
<erUSUL> zefyx: « ln -s /media/storage /home/rt/ » is the other option afaics
<imme-emosol> vigo: ghehe; "insserv ruined my life" ( title of thread :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513866 )
<kunji> User9927: I installed it from the repositories and after opening it I went to new, then next, picked the os and a name for it next, picked the amount of ram to allocate (only goes to 3584 MB though?) next, and I'm not sure what to do at the next prompt.
<erUSUL> !generic | planet8
<ubottu> planet8: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<User9927> kunji >  What does the next prompt say?
<grkblood13> prince_jammys, correct
<kunji> binarydragon:  That's unfortunate...
<grkblood13> i dont know how to make a fixed selection size
<binarydragon> kunji, you also need to install the kernel heades for the Virtualbox to work
<grkblood13> and move that fixed size around
<erUSUL> planet8: it is amazing that 3 years from the removal people still ask for a k7 kernel... ;)
<planet8> ubottu, do you know if they have replaced them on debian also?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vigo> imme-emosol: Good one!
<parklane79> hi
<UdarEC> рш
<UdarEC> hi)
<erUSUL> planet8: ubottu is a bot. about debian i dunno ask in #debian
<prince_jammys> grkblood13: i've experienced that, but don't know the answer.
<imme-emosol> vigo: Yes , I now see that that thread is also where I read about that suggestion .
<vagoth> How do I mount in fstab where the command would be "sudo mount -t vboxsf GearOS /GearOS" ?
<planet8> erUSUL, well as far as I can see, I need that kernel to get full acpi support to my mobile athlon laptop
<kunji> User9927: Select a hard disk image to be used as the boot hard disk....
<prince_jammys> vagoth: what's the first GearOS in that command?
<kunji> binarydragon:  ?
<parklane79> o great
<vagoth> prince_jammys: The share name
<binarydragon> kun
<vagoth> as VirtualBox calls it
<erUSUL> planet8: the k7 kernel only changed some compiler flags for the compiler to make it faster... it should not affect acpi suppot in any way
<boty>                                                                                                                              ,--,
<boty>     ,---,                                                  ,--,                              ,--,     ,--,                  ,--.'|
<boty>   .'  .' `\                             ,---,            ,--.'|                              |'. \   / .`|     ,---.     ,--,  | :
<FloodBot1> boty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarydragon> kunji, what was your question
<planet8> erSUL, it does
<parklane79> lol
<erUSUL> planet8: well a kernel bug can happen... report it
<User9927> kunji >  Ah, okay.  You may need to create a new virtual hard disk.  There should be a set of icons on a toolbar above a screen which normally lists the virtual hard disks.  Mouse over them to see which button does what, and when you find one that says "Create New Hard Disk" or something similar, click it.
<planet8> erSUL, specific modules are missing
<prince_jammys> vagoth: ah. i'm ignorant of that :) i bet google ubuntu fstab vboxsf  would give you some examples.
<erUSUL> !tab | planet8
<planet8> erSUL, yeah I know
<ubottu> planet8: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kunji> binarydragon: What kernel heades are?
<prince_jammys> vagoth: there's also a virtualbox irc channel.
<erUSUL> planet8: which ones ?
 * vagoth is pained to open Firefox
<planet8> erUSUL, powernow_k7
<planet8> erUSUL, for example
<binarydragon> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8345
<prince_jammys> vagoth: try #vbox  channel also.
<binarydragon> kunji, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8345
<vagoth> heh, k
<binarydragon> kunji, i thougth you had that errror
<unfolding> hello
<unfolding> testing one two
<vagoth> Stuff it, Ill just make a laucher
<vagoth> launcher*
<User9927> kunji >  Were you having trouble setting VirtualBox up generally, or were you getting a specific error?
<erUSUL> planet8: found this http://www.ode2.com/?p=10 still it is odd that driver was removed... doing some research
<DO4NW> I'd like to show the gnome-panel only on a specific workspace. any idea on how to do this?
<MOUD> How can I change the Grub menu if the folder is Read-only?
<planet8> erUSUL, thank, thats the exact same problem I have
<Dr_Willis> DO4NW:  not sure thats doable.. compiz MIGHT have some settings/trick for that.
<danbhfive> MOUD: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  its a system type file. so you need 'root' rights to access it.  via sudo like danbhfive  suggests
<erUSUL> planet8: no problem
<MOUD> danbhfive: thanks
<kunji> binarydragon:  Sorry, got distracted tinkering with it, no I haven't run into any error messages, just trouble setting it up in general.
<DO4NW> Dr_Willis, thanks. I am trying to solve it with devilspie but don't get good results so far
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info
<rfreiberger> Hello, what is the recommended backup method for a desktop?
<kunji> User9927:  Just general setup trouble.  When I create the virtual disk how large should I make it?
<vagoth> how do you open file Browser at a specifc location from terminal?
<infomomo> Hey guys! :D Can anyone have a look at my /var/log/messages file to see what might be causing my ubuntu 9.04 to reboot randomly. Time was : 17:43, 17:50 and 18:17,  18:21. can it be a video driver problem? It is a Acer Aspire M5630 . Intel video card. 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller.  Thanks guys! http://paste.ubuntu.com/251630/
<omeddragon> how can i fix this cannot unmount volume
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  for vurtualbox running a ubuntu install? 4gb is the min i would use..
<DO4NW> omeddragon, close all programs that access the volume
<danbhfive> vagoth: gnome-open
<Dr_Willis> vagoth:  nautilus /path/to/location    works for me.
<DO4NW> omeddragon, open a terminal and run lsof /dev/<device> to see which program blocks mount
<MOUD> How can I make Windows XP as the default boot in the menu?
<vagoth> Both work for me
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  either edit the 'default'  entry changing the # to be the proper # of the windows entry. Or move the windows entry to the start of the listings.
<User9927> kunji >  As much as you think it would be practical to have, given your system specs.  So for the *bare minimum*, (according to Microsoft's Website), 1GB RAM (32 Bit)/2GB Ram (64 Bit), 16 GB of Hard drive space, and a decent amount of graphics memory.
<kunji>  Dr_Willis: so I set it to 310 or so, does it matter if it is larger than the real disk?
<fccf> infomomo can we see /var/log/kernel and /var/log/syslog
<puff> I'm using open office to do the final draft of a report.  I wrote the initial draft in HTML, then a coworker imported into doc format (probably using ms-word) and added some stuff, then sent it back to me. From what I can tell, the import seems to have just imported almost all of it as body text, without applying styles at all.
<puff> Wtf it doesn't just do something obvious, like make all <P> elements body text, all <H1> elements headerone, etc, I don't know.
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll do that. thanks
<puff> Anway, are there any shortcuts to massinging these into using paraghraph styles?
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  310gb>? WHy do you need one that huge for virtualbox? You can always resize it.
<User9927> kunji >  So add however much you think would be practical to the minimum.  Of course, I'd reccommend more than 1GB of RAM for Windows 7, since I usually use about that for Ubuntu to keep it running smoothly.
<danbhfive> vagoth: oops, for some reason I thought you needed a web browser  : ), but I suppose gnome-open is flexible
<User9927> kunji >  Dr_Willis has a good point, you can always resize it later.
<koolkat> what does the error "No application is registered as handling this file" mean?
<vagoth> lol :P
<Dark_Wolf> Is there a reason that Ubuntu won't boot in MS Virtual PC?
<koolkat> when trying to open a drive
<koolkat> a hard drive
<vagoth> It stopped working with sudo :P
<kurumin_> alguem ai ?
<User9927> koolkat >  A physical hard drive, I assume?
<User9927> koolkat >  IDE, SATA, etc?
<kurumin_> a mãe d quem ?
<User9927> koolkat >  I suppose what I mean is "is it a standard type of hard drive you'd see everyday".
<infomomo> fccf: Syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251639/ and kern.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251640/
<infomomo> fccf: thanks
<MOUD> Is there a working Java edition that works fine with Ubuntu AMD64?
<kunji>  User9927 and Dr_Willis: Alright, deleted that one and made a 50 gig dynamic one.
<alankila_> MOUD: sun-java6-jdk is the one I use
<User9927> kunji >  Unless you're planning on storing massive amounts of audio, video, and other media on it, that should do you for the time being.  And it will expand as needed.
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  i rarely need more then 8gb  - unless you are going to do a lot of adding of extras.
<MOUD> alankila_: do you have any problem with it?
<alankila_> no.
<vagoth> I have always been curious, what is the vmlinuz file on / and initrd.img
<MOUD> alankila_: ok thanks
<KB1JWQ> vagoth: Nothing imporant.
<KB1JWQ> vagoth: Just the kernel.
<Dark_Wolf> lol
<vagoth> I thought that was in /boot :P
<Dark_Wolf> nothing important xD
<erUSUL> vagoth: vmlinuz is the kernel binary initrd.img is the init image
<Dr_Willis> vagoth:  it could be a link to the one on /boot/
<kunji> Well I'm confused about the setup I suppose... since there is already a partition that windows 7 is on that has an amount of physical space isn't there a way of selecting that directly instead of creating a virtual space?
<vagoth> So if its not important, can I delete it *WINK WINK* :P
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  DONT use a 'real' drive/partition/install to run in virtualbox - bad things can happen.
<KB1JWQ> vagoth: Yes, you can.
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  yes its 'doable' but No its not adiviseable.
<KB1JWQ> vagoth: But you should not.
<kunji> Dr_Willis: Does this mean I should be doing a fresh install then?
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  perhapas as a 'rescue a dead system and save some critical data'  task.. but otherwise no. :)
<Dark_Wolf> vagoth, sure, and while you'
<vagoth> Oh, last question, can the kernel be recompiled while the os is running?
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  Yes..  a fresh install...
<Dr_Willis> vagoth:  there has to be a kernel going to have a sytem. :) so yes.
<Dark_Wolf> vagoth, sure, and while you're at it, run sudo rm -rf / :P
<zenlunatic>  vagoth of course
<erUSUL> !danger  | Dark_Wolf
<ubottu> Dark_Wolf: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vagoth> k, thnx, I must sleep now
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  its possible to take the actal hard drive partition and 'image' it to a virtual disk for virtualbox.
<Dark_Wolf> :3
<MOUD> What's a good windows desktop environment that can be configurable?
<kunji> Dr_Willis: how do you do that?
<vagoth> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<erUSUL> MOUD: gnome? kde? xfce?
<vagoth> was wondering if you had that command
<vagoth> xfce is nice
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  i would have to say check the virtualbox docs. and checn out the various virtualbox guides that are online.
<vagoth> GNOME is nice
<vagoth> KDE is horrible
<kunji> Dr_Willis: I'll look into it.
<User9927> kunji >  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<pw-toxic> hi, when i go to suspend and wake my pc up again, i cant hear any sound!  i have to reboot ubuntu to be able to hear sound
<xjunior> Hi all!
<vagoth> pw-toxic, sounds like a hardware error where the sound card is sleeping
<vagoth> try your bios
<MOUD> I want a real looking/feeling of windows. I want to install Ubuntu on the family pc but I want it to look as much as possible like windows.
<xjunior> I bought a new LCD Monitor, but Ubuntu is detecting it with a max resolution of 1024x768 (no, it's not wide). How do I change it?
<pw-toxic> vagoth, i'Ve got an creative x-fi
<Dark_Wolf> MOUD, then install Windows :P
<pw-toxic> vagoth, there is no bios
<vagoth> MOUD: Then perhaps you should simply use windows...
<vagoth> pw-toxic: Eh, worth a try
<Dark_Wolf> Is there a reason that Ubuntu won't boot in MS Virtual PC?
<alankila_> There were some odd windows-lookalike window managers back in the day, like IceWM. I'm not sure if they are all dead by now: there are pretty much 3 contenders left for "the linux desktop" and none will look quite like windows.
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  actually my wife now wants her 'linux' featutres on windows. She likes the new features of compiz and gnome. :)
<Dr_Willis> icewm is useable. but the problem with things looking 'like' windows - is that they wont ACT like windows.
<alankila_> that being said, gnome is instantly recognizable to windows people and has many of the same gui elements in same places.
<xjunior> anyone?
#ubuntu 2009-08-12
<Sub101> moud: id use this- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<Dr_Willis> wife/kids have very few issues using gnome with no training.
<MOUD> Dark_Wolf, vagoth: It has windows XP only, but i'm sick of viruses so I want to put linux on it.
<Dark_Wolf> alankila_, KDE would be more familiar with the taskbar and all
<User9927> Dr_Willis >  Nice!  XD
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: try editing your /etc/default/acpi-support file find the line that reads MODULES= add tere your sound card module
<Dark_Wolf> MOUD, virus protection? Avast and MalwareBytes Anti-Malware.
<vagoth> MOUD: Thats no reason to use linux, get a good AV like Comodo
<alankila_> Dark_Wolf: err? and gnome doesn't have a task bar? I guess I tend to forget that I always remove the top status bar and just have a single "task bar" like thing at the bottom.
<xjunior> please guys?
<xjunior> I bought a new LCD Monitor, but Ubuntu is detecting it with a max resolution of 1024x768 (no, it's not wide). How do I change it?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: at least your wife likes linux on a certain way. good luck with it
<Dark_Wolf> alankila_, yeah, I mean KDE has the whole familiar 'start' menu and the notification area in the same place as windows.
<Dr_Willis> xjunior:  dvi conector? VGA? can you use dvi? what vbideo card?
<gartral> xjunior: what are you hooking it up with?
<alankila_> Dark_Wolf: I must agree, but I have to point out that it's trivial to arrange these elements in corresponding positions if you want on GNOME.
<vagoth> xjunior:  Install your video card(re-install perhaps_
<MOUD> I have tried Avast, AVG, Kaspersky (trial), NOD32 and some others. They don't remove the viruses well
<koolkat> User9927: an external hd
<Dark_Wolf> alankila_, I for one prefer GNOME. I was just pointing out that the configuration is default on KDE.
<alankila_> Dark_Wolf: right.
<vagoth> MOUD: I use WindowsXP with COMODO AntiVirus, I hardly get viruses, and when I do, I go full skitz at it so it doesnty have a chance anyway
<Qtrinux> hi guy's
<gartral> MOUD: if im forced to maintain a winblows box, i will use Avira... there free edition is ok, but there paid-for is better
 * erUSUL +1 to avira
<vagoth> Comodo has free and paid, paid is always better
<xjunior> Dr_Willis, gardar, vagoth: VGA, 1280x1024, I think....
<koolkat> what does the error "No application is registered as handling this file" mean when trying to open an external hdd?
 * erUSUL but we are offtopic...
 * gartral highfives erUSUL 
<Dr_Willis> heh - i run these AV apps in virtualbox to check downloads befor i try them on the real machines.
<User9927> koolkat >  Is anything (such as a pre-installed Windows program) set to autorun on the hard drive?  That can cause problems if Ubuntu recognizes the autorun script,and tries to load an .exe file.  It happened to me once.
<Dr_Willis> xjunior:  if you can use a dvi connector then do so.. it works a lot better.
<hoeq^> Hello guys, I have a bit of a problem. Sometimes most of the open windows freeze and remain that way for about 2 minutes at a time. When this happens it happens to many apps at the same time, and the computer practically becomes unusable during... I am using Jaunty 64 bits, anyone who has a clue about what the source of the problem might be?
<xjunior> Dr_Willis, I can't =/
<vagoth> Dr_Willis: I test suspicious downloads in an XP VM xD
<Dr_Willis> vagoth:  yep :) thats what i do.
<MOUD> I'll give Comodo a try then Avira if it doesn't do the job
 * erUSUL ack's gartral 
<Stealth_> infomomo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/341363
<Dr_Willis> scary. running xp in a vm and having 7+ av apps installed
<vagoth> only a fool would do otherwise ;p
<MOUD> I know it's offtopic but... What's the best program that removes those autorun virus? They have stopped my TaskManager and Registry from opening.
<Dark_Wolf> hoeq^, perhaps you are running too many applications?
<alankila_> hoeq^: rogue application allocating all the memory? If the disk is swapping like mad then that's likely the cause. Kernel eventually kills it, but it usually takes a few minutes of intense disk swapping.
<koolkat> User9927: I think I remember formatting the hdd in linux
<vagoth> MOUD: My favorite viruses, use a 3rd party task manager
<danbhfive> MOUD: whats worked best for me is to run kaspersky from linux
<infomomo> Stealth_: thanks bro
<xjunior> any idea?
<vagoth> and there is awlys that too
<User9927> koolkat >  Okay.  What sort of filesystem did you format it with?  If necessary (and if the disk is blank), you can go into a partitioning program and see if it detects it.
<MOUD> vagoth: agree -.-
<Cyberish> hey can sombody help me installing CeGCC ?
<hoeq^> Dark_Wolf: I am currently using 28% of the memory, and this amount of applications isn't usually a problem at all.
<Techie-Micheal> I'm trying to write a simple bash script that pauses like Windows pause batch command. I'm doing read -n 1 -s and it works on the shell, but when I stick it in a .sh file, it tells me -n is an invalid option.
<vagoth> Ubuntu seems nice at cross-compiling
<hoeq^> alankila_: maybe it's the diskswapping.
<erUSUL> Cyberish: what is CeGCC ?
<Techie-Micheal> Ideas? Google agrees that what I'm doing is correct.
<hoeq^> Do you have an idea how to fix it?
<Dark_Wolf> hoeq^, do you happen to have Intel graphics?
<hoeq^> Dark_Wolf: nvidia 7900GT
<Dark_Wolf> mmkay
<Dark_Wolf> Because Intel has issues on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Techie-Micheal:  be syre you are using #!/bin/bash if you mean to use bash, not #!/bin/sh
<alankila_> hoeq^: next time it happens, try to get a terminal open and run top, or use a GUI tool called gnome-system-monitor
<Techie-Micheal> Dr_Willis: I've tried both, actually. :/
<vagoth> I'll prolly see yas in 30 minutes
<vagoth> power-nap
<undifined> hoeq^: maybe on-access clamav ?
<kunji> User9927: on that site, in the 4th command line box I'll need to change /dev/sda to my partition right, will I need to change the part that says partitions 2 ?
<erUSUL> Techie-Micheal: sleep ?
<Cyberish> erUSUL: its for developing native pocke pc apps
<infomomo> Stealth_: Cannot repair right ?
<Techie-Micheal> erUSUL: Yeah, but I need the "press any key ..." prompt instead of just sleeping.
<joaopinto> Techie-Micheal, is your .sh file using bah on the interpreter description ?
<alankila_> you should see some application using both CPU and lots of RAM, so that's the likely culprit. If you can't see anything unusual in the listing, then one has to look elsewhere. Perhaps your disk controller has a problem and causes disk to reset for a long time. Use a command called dmesg to see system log entries, perhaps there is something.
<joaopinto> read is shell dependent
<hoeq^> alankila_: gnome-system-monitor is the same as the one I can access from the main menu, right?
<joaopinto> bash
<Techie-Micheal> joaopinto: Yes. I've done #!/usr/bin/env bash, #!/bin/bash, #!/bin/sh, #!/usr/bin/env sh
<mikegerwitz> Techie-Michael: using #!/bin/sh gives the error: "ead: 3: Illegal option -n", but using #!/bin/bash works for me
<joaopinto> Techie-Micheal, if you are using a bash sspecific command, it must start with #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> Techie-Micheal:  it works with 'bash' and if i do  -n1   here.
<alankila_> hoeq: I'm not sure how it's started usually, but the application opens a window entitled "System Monitor" with 4 tabs, System, Processes, Resources, File Systems.
<causasui> hello, does anyone know a good way to stop new windows from stealing focus while i'm typing?
<hoeq^> ah, I think that's the one
<alankila_> I have a little monitoring widget in the task bar and I get that when I click on it. Perhaps it's stuffed somewhere in the menus as well.
<Stealth_> infomomo: post #31 says it disappeared after he upgraded to kernel 2.6.30-rc3
<Techie-Micheal> mikegerwitz: That's the exact error I'm getting, but I have tried both. :/
<joaopinto> Techie-Micheal, trying random guesses does not help, you really need to understand what you are setting :)
<hoeq^> undifined: sry, I am unfamiliar with that, care to describe more?
<alankila_> can't see where, though
<User9927> kunji >  I honestly have no idea.  I've only ever set up clean disks on VirtualBox, otherwise I'd tell you myself instead of directing you to that site. :-)
<mikegerwitz> How are you running it?
<Techie-Micheal> joaopinto: It wasn't random at first. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Techie-Micheal:   #!/bin/bash       read -n1 -s                  works for me..
<mikegerwitz> Are you typing "sh script.sh", or "./script.sh"
<Dr_Willis> Techie-Micheal:  and make it executable, and ./command.sh
<p1oooop> wjb still in here?
<Techie-Micheal> Dr_Willis: Doh, that'll probably help. :P
<timitheos> hello all
<infomomo> Stealth_: Thanks brother, maybe i should upgrade to a more recent kernel... uname -a = Linux x203w 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<xjunior> I bought a new LCD Monitor, but Ubuntu is detecting it with a max resolution of 1024x768 (no, it's not wide). I want it to use 1280x1024. How do I change it?
<Dr_Willis> Techie-Micheal:  if you do sh whatever.. well its going to use 'sh' not bash. :)
<Techie-Micheal> yeah, blonde moment. ^_^
<causasui> xjunior: System->Preferences->Display
<causasui> does anyone know a good way to stop new windows from stealing focus while i'm typing?
<alankila_> xjunior: the usual checklist is: 1) do you have X using the right video driver and not some VGA abortion that limits resolution down; 2) use program called xrandr to see what resolutions are available; 3) try changing the resolution in gnome if there's the one you want
<xjunior> causasui, 1024x768 is the max available
<Techie-Micheal> Thanks for the help. :)
<causasui> xjunior: Then look at what alankila_ said
<timitheos> so, anyone know where I can get ATI drivers that work?
<hoeq^> alankila_: When I think about it, I have reason to believe it has something to do with the hard drives.
<alankila_> to answer 1) read the output from /var/log/Xorg.log and try to identify which video driver it chose and if that looks like the right one
<xjunior> alankila_, xrandr detects 1280x1024
<User9927> kunji >  I need to get going, but here's a walkthrough that I found of how to set up Windows 7 (a clean install) on VirtualBox.  http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9127980/Take_Windows_7_for_a_spin_with_VirtualBox
<hoeq^> I have had problems with my disks before, but not like this.
<alankila_> xjunior: ok, so if you do "xrandr -s 0" does it change resolution?
<xjunior> alankila_, where to change the resolution in gnome?
<mistermatt> what version of perl does ubuntu 9.x ship with
<xjunior> alankila_, yes! it did :D
<alankila_> xjunior: I had hoped it's that Prefs/Display thing
<kunji> User9927: Thanks, I'm gonna try it.... I'll let you know how it turns out.
<Dr_Willis> mistermatt:  This is perl, v5.10.0 built for x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<xjunior> alankila_, but in prefs/display there isn't the desired resolution
<alankila_> xjunior: I suspect you have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 that has some resolutions explicitly configured there. Can you take a look there, maybe add "1280x1024" there, or something if so
<alankila_> usually xorg.conf is completely empty these days
<Stealth_> infomomo: you have the same errors just before the restart, but nobody else in that bug had the restarting problem
<jiohdi> I installed skype ... sound not working... went to package mngr and its not listed... whats going on?
<infomomo> Stealth_: well, i forced the restart with Power button... and one of the last restarts was intentional i think
<lobster_> jiohdi: skypeoptions > audiooptions
<lobster_> jiohdi: then change device
<jiohdi> chng to what?
<xjunior> alankila_, really there is a xorg.conf, but no resolutions specified. I think I found the problem. The default behavior when I plug a external monitor is to mirror the screens, ans since my monitor isn't wide (while my notebook is), gnome is blocking me to use 1280x1024. If I disable mirror screens then I get 1280x1024 available :D
<lobster_> an other device
<joaopinto> jiohdi, the output device should be set to pulseaudio, the input you your hw device
<xjunior> the question now is: how do I change this default behavior?
<lobster_> jiohdi: simply try every out
<alankila_> xjunior: ok, so no problem actually then.
<infomomo> Stealth_: do you know if there is a latest stable kernel in there for us ubuntu users ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Pvpeter> My hamachi can't login! Its not a firewall thing since I uninstalled iptables together with ufw.. Anyone have any ideas?
<infomomo> Stealth_: maybe 2.6.30 ?
<timitheos> I tried using installing the proprietary drivers but they don't seem to work.
<timedroid> How do I add Google search to Firefox 3.5?
<MOUD> how do I use clamscan to scan all the folders and subfolders of my /media/disk/   ?
<KB1JWQ> MOUD: man clamscan
<xjunior> thank you alankila_
<timitheos> does anyone know where I can find good open source drivers?
<Sandlebar> I'm trying to recover data off of a dying laptop, how can I do this quickly ? I'm running ubuntu off of USB, have the dying HDD in an enclosure, and the new HDD in the laptop (HDDs are NTFS). don't want to clean the internal hard drive, I'd rather try and make it image the old hard drive as a folder, you know?
<MyNameIsLuca> MOUD: clamscan --help
<vavar> how can i use screen inside screen?
<MOUD> KB1JWQ, MyNameIsLuca: I was doing that but I though that it would be easier asking. Thanks
<MyNameIsLuca> Sandlebar: You want to get a HD-Docking-Bay
<joaopinto> Snadder, man ntfsclone
<joaopinto> ops, was for Sandlebar
<erUSUL> vavar: you run screen on one of the screen windows
<Sandlebar> MyNameIsLuca: Bought one, the old hard drive is in there
<alankila_> Sandlebar: two methods. Don't know which will work better. 1) image the partition with dd to a larger disk where there is enough space like dd if=/dev/sdh9 of=diskimage; this then copies the bytes if successful, but can take a long time on disk errors
<Dr_Willis> vavar:  i doubt if thats going to be very useable if possible.
<Dark_Wolf> Why does Ubuntu not like to boot in virtual machines?
<erUSUL> vavar: but that will lead to insanity ;)
<timitheos> can anyone help?
<MyNameIsLuca> Sandlebar: Itll connect your other helthy computer with the hd so that you can copy whatever you like
<alankila_> the second method is: mount the filesystem and perform a file copy to new disk
<vavar> erUSUL: the key combinations only reach the foremost screen
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Wolf:  i have no issues using it in virtualbox.
<MyNameIsLuca> Sandlebar: Nice!
<erUSUL> vavar: true not thought of that...
<Dark_Wolf> Dr_Willis, it won't get to the splash in MS Virtual PC, and takes forever in QEMU
<MyNameIsLuca> np MOUD
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Wolf:  i have no issues using it in virtualbox.....  no idea on the others.
<alankila_> Anyway, the dd method is appropriate when normal operations like mounting the device could damage it, for instance if you deleted a lot of files and now want to rescue them (lots of manual work) you probably start by making a dd image to keep the state of the disk intact.
<Sandlebar> alankila_: problem is the new hard drive does have data and I'd rather not have to erase it. any way to copy the data into a subfolder? or create an image in the subfolder?
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Wolf:  you are using 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<Dark_Wolf> 9.04
<alankila_> Sadsee the ways to use the mount command. I think it's the best tool in this case.
<erUSUL> Dark_Wolf: qemu without the kqemu modules is too slow for anything...
<alankila_> you mount the broken disk somewhere in the virtual file system and then cp -rav or something the files off that mount point to somewhere else.
<timedroid> Seems pretty silly to not call Firefox 3.5 Firefox
<alankila_> I typically make a directory under /mnt and mount disks there, but modern ubuntus tend to just mount stuff when you plug them in and in that case you find /media/something usually already holding that disk
<Pvpeter> My hamachi can't login, this is the debug output: http://pastebin.com/m683e7152
<vavar> that's a practical problem.. screen is running remote.. and local.. so i have 2 sessions and i can only reach the first. i don't think that i am the first who had that problem. and it's hard to google 2 times the same word ;)
<Stealth_> infomomo: i don't know which one, sorry
<alankila_> depending on if you have these automounting strategies you either mount yourself or let the system mount it. Not much more to it.
<Sandlebar> alankilla_: so what's the best way to do this?
<erUSUL> timedroid: not if you already have a firefox installed (3.0) by default
<MOUD> I am currently downloading the file "main.cvd" for clamav, where do I put the file to automatically load the virus database?
<alankila_> Sandlebar: somehow I am not getting through to you. You just do "mount" and "cp".
<vavar> ideas anyone?
<Sandlebar> alankilla_: not a native english speaker, not a an experienced ubuntu user either =/
<Sandlebar> there's a problem, though, Documents and Settings shows as blank on both hard drives
<Sandlebar> 0 files. why isn't it showing?
<timedroid> erUSUL, Seems pretty silly to not have Firefox 3.5 replace 3.0 as well.
<MyNameIsLuca> I Love Ubuntu.
<infomomo> Stealth_: thanks brother
<erUSUL> !newest | timedroid
<ubottu> timedroid: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  i  use the 'freshclam' command and let the program update itself.. much easier.
<infomomo> Stealth_: have a nice day
<alankila_> I'm not a native either, but I guess I've been playing linux for well over 10 years now. Anyway, you need to learn about mounting and the virtual file system (vfs). Use the command mount to see if the device you need is alreaddy mounted. If not, learn how to mount it.
<MyNameIsLuca> Well done.
<Stealth_> infomomo: most certain thing i can think of is disabling intel graphics drivers
<timitheos> i have a logitech USB headset with mic.  anyone know where i can get drivers for it?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: I did it, it downloaded around 20MB but when I type clamscan it says that my virus database is older than 7 dats
<Sandlebar> alankilla_: I know how to mount, though. but the device is somewhat dying so I'm really lost here
<alankila_> Sandlebar: well is it mountable or not?
<Sandlebar> alankilla_: it's mountable
<alankila_> ok, just mount it, then cp -rav all files you deem important.
<infomomo> Stealth_: do we know how ?
<timitheos> anyone?
<infomomo> timitheos: are you sure you need drivers ?
<erUSUL> Sandlebar: if its dying use gnu ddrescue to make an image of it as fast as you can... then work on that image to rescue the data ...
<Sandlebar> can I make an iso with gnu ddrescue and save it on the internal drive?
<Sandlebar> or will it make a full copy?
<ryanakca> What do I need to setup on "Wireless desktop 1" so that "Desktop 3"  and it can talk to each other? http://pastebin.ca/1525787
<Dark_Wolf> Dr_Willis, virtualbox isn't really an option on dialup.
<erUSUL> Sandlebar: it will do a full copy byte by byte that's the point of the tool.
<Sandlebar> erSUL: so it'll blank the hard drive? I need something that won't do that though
<MOUD> *days
<Sandlebar> like that will make a byte by byte copy but in a directory
<timitheos> I know the sound doesn't work and when I go to System>Preferances>Sound and try to test the sound I hear nothing.
<Sandlebar> like not the root of the device
<erUSUL> Sandlebar: what drive ?
<jiohdi> joaopinto, pulse worked for output but nothing seems to work for input
<alankila_> erUSUL: this is where you and me differ. The ddrescue will perform a "thorough stress test" on the device due to copying the entire device. It might be better just to copy the data using the filesystem. I have had disk permanently fail trying to dd it, so this is not entirely idle talk.
<jiohdi> skype that is
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: I rerun the freshclam again, it needed a 200KB file downloaded, it's working now. Thanks
<erUSUL> Sandlebar: it will make an image *file*
<maco> jiohdi: if youre trying to use the mic on your laptop's screen, those are broken almost universally
<Sandlebar> ok, problem is, documents and settings isn't displaying
<alankila_> had I attempted to just copy the files I might have had better success ratio.
<Sandlebar> ok, so where will it save by default? what's the command to run, and can you specify a place for the ISO?
<jiohdi> maco-- so a plug in is the only option?
<maco> jiohdi: yes
<timitheos> so, what can I do?
<alankila_> Sandlebar: there are more kind of disk images than just ISO. The output of ddrescue is a byte-by-byte representation of the disk, so it has the filesystem you currently have on the disk.
<maco> jiohdi: at least if it's an HDA sound card
<kerm|t> why might this app not render correctly in wine?  its a pretty simple app, but its images are rendering wrong.
<erUSUL> alankila_: a fair point. Sandlebar is the one that has to ponder the issues and make a decission... he says that he can not see the files in the mounted filesystem though
<jiohdi> the mic used to work....
<priapus> what is going on if i can use internet on one of the computers behind a nat, but not from the computer that is running the nat server? Its not possible to ping in either direction behind the nat server. But the client behind the nat can ping all external ip:s
<alankila_> erUSUL: oh. Missed that. In that case my cp approach is pointless. :-/
<jiohdi> maco its an acer dont no what they use
<maco> jiohdi: the screen mic is broken in jaunty for most HDA cards because upstream rewrote that chunk and the change was incomplete.
<Sandlebar> I can see everything but Documents and Settings, it's an empty folder. vista/ntfs btw
<maco> jiohdi: most cheap sound cards are hda.  other options would be like...a creative sound blaster, but those arent very cheap
<MyNameIsLuca> kerm|t: You want to play: Plants VS Zombies
<erUSUL> alankila_: 01:27 < Sandlebar> ok, problem is, documents and settings isn't displaying
<maco> jiohdi: most laptops are hda
<Sandlebar> ahh I'm so stupid
<jiohdi> maco figures :)
<Sandlebar> isn't it Users now?
<alex88> i need help, to put ubuntu on usb
<causasui> does anyone know a good way to stop new windows from stealing focus while i'm typing?
<kerm|t> MyNameIsLuca: huh?
<timitheos> ?
<alankila_> erUSUL: yeah I ignored that talk because I couldn't place it in the context of "rescuing linux distribution". Didn't realize we are trying to save win32.
<Sandlebar> alex88: look up unetbootin
<jiohdi> maco why wont skype show up in program mngr for installed?
<alex88> i've used the ubuntu utility
<maco> jiohdi: program manager?
<MyNameIsLuca> kerm|t: Best game this summer. Works perfectly under wine
<timedroid> Sandlebar, That's some sort of symlink in Vista, doesn't work very well. It's just Documents
<jiohdi> add/remove
<Stealth_> infomomo: no, sorry
<erUSUL> causasui: somewhere hiding in gconf-editor  the settings for that can be found... probably under apps>metacity
<alex88> Sandlebar: i've used the ubuntu utility, with the cd inserted... but my acer aspire one doesn't boot from usb
<causasui> erUSUL: Does it matter that I use compiz?
<maco> alex88: note that not all motherboards will willingly boot from usb, so if your test is failing that could be why
<timedroid> Sandlebar, Sorry, I mean the folder is normally c:\users
<timitheos> so what can I do for drivers?
<erUSUL> causasui: really dunno check there and in ccsm
<maco> jiohdi: depends how you installed it probably
<alex88> maco: i press f12 to select boot devices, and it can let me select the usb stick
<Sandlebar> alex88: most devices should boot usb, try to open the bios menu or hold down f12 (on my inspiron laptop) when you're booting
<erUSUL> |ccsm | causasui
<erUSUL> !ccsm | causasui
<ubottu> causasui: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<maco> jiohdi: could open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove skype" if you want to uninstall it
<timitheos> for a Logitech USB headphone/microphone?
<maco> alex88: i have 2 laptops that will boot from usb ONLY if the usb is an external hard drive. if it's a flash drive, they fail
<alex88> Sandlebar: done that, selected usb, but stil booted windows, i'm with an acer aspire one so only usb
<MyNameIsLuca> kerm|t: Trust the trumpet
<causasui> erUSUL: I'll ask in #compiz, htanks
<mistermatt> is thetre anything like activeperl's package manager on ubuntu?
<mistermatt> there*
<Sandlebar> alex88: you sure you prepared it properly? does it look like ubuntu's structure on the flash drive when mounted?
<maco> timitheos: join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Sandlebar> ok so it's "preparing to copy X,000 files..." what happens if a file is corrupted? will I know now or later?
<Sandlebar> and will it kill the process or skip the bad file?
<alankila_> mistermatt: packages are installed with apt-get when available. The format is, Foo::Bar is typically packaged in libfoo-bar-perl, so look for something like that. Failing that, just do "perl -MCPAN -e shell" and install locally.
<alex88> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sandlebar> doing it in nautilus because I'm a stupidfish that way
<priapus> How can it be possible to reach internet from a computer behind a nat server, but not from the computer that is running the server?
<DopeGhoti> Sandlebar: if it encounters a corrupt file, it will let you know when it tries to read/write it
<alex88> Sandlebar: ls output of the stick http://paste.ubuntu.com/251659/
<Sandlebar> if I deleted some stuff while it's preparing will it skip over them or include them?
<DopeGhoti> priapus: it's very possible, depending on how the port forwarding is set up
<Sandlebar> I had some vms and isos I should have deleted :S
<alankila_> Sandlebar: unknown. You'll just have to see what happens, I guess.
<Sandlebar> ok it's stuck now
<alankila_> I suspect it is robust against failure, but I have never observed it behaving in failing conditions.
<Sandlebar> at 173,502 files, 16GB, isn't budging
<priapus> DopeGhoti: where should i serch for to find it?
<Sandlebar> nvm, damaged file
<Sandlebar> it's ok, it was junk
<priapus> DopeGhoti: i got this problem after a reboot
<DopeGhoti> priapus: what are you using to implement the forward?  Also- what serivice on the internal machine are you trying to access?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: I'm getting the following error:    " LibClamAV Error: cli_loaddb(): No supported database files found in /var/lib/clamav/ "   and  "  ERROR: Can't open file or directory   "
<priapus> DopeGhoti: i used the graphic network app in the top right corner
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  i just install the clamav, and the klamav gui. I dident have to do anything fancy to get it going.
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: I see. Thank you very much for your time :)
<ace_> Can someone help me with a wifi driver? I have an HP pavillion ze4400 laptop and I can't find drivers. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  then i do 'clamscan  directorytoscan'
<DopeGhoti> priapus: let me make sure I'm understanding your setup:  is it-  [PC1]--[PC2]--[Internet], and PC1 can get to the internet and PC2 cannot?
<priapus> DopeGhoti: i get so strange problems in this network. We are behind a link, that only allowes one ip
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  you did run freshclam as root?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: sudo
<bdfoster> ace_, broadcom?
<ace_> bdfoster: I'm not sure. Is there a way to find out?
<bdfoster> llemme check
<alex88> Sandlebar: i'll try the manual method
<kaiser10123> i get this error when trying vbox
<kaiser10123>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<maco> ace_: "lspci" in a terminal will tell you if its broadcom (well itll list your hardware)
<ace_> maco: ok thanks
<priapus> (adslrouter)-(wifiaccesspoint)-(wifiaccesspoint in client mode)-(ubunto-nat)-(wifi-bridge)-(PC:s)
<psiborg> it would rule if it would just say yes or no ;p
<Sandlebar> alex88: that should have been an OK install. no idea why it isn't booting
<bdfoster> lspci will probably tell you
<bdfoster> gotta look through it a little, ace_
<bdfoster> oops
<bdfoster> lol
<DopeGhoti> priapus: is there a reason you have three nested routers?
<bdfoster> let me know what you get, ace_, might be able to help
<bdfoster> i have a hp dv6436
<priapus> DopeGhoti: two routers. They are in different buildings
<bdfoster> broadcom
<Lam_> is there a way to get ssh to run a command, and then not exit?  i want to ssh into a remote terminal and immediately cd to a directory of my choosing, but ssh exits immediately after the cd command
<DopeGhoti> priapus: and which PC is working, and which is not?
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: ssh user@host command arguments
<MOUD> test... ping
<Lam_> DopeGhoti: right.  i do that and then ssh exits dropping me back into my local terminal
<priapus> DopeGhoti: one of the pc:s behind the wifi bridge is working
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bdfoster> Lam_, ssh -l USERNAME IPADDRESS
<DopeGhoti> priapus: and the ubuntu machine is not?  What are the IP addresses of the two machines?
<Lam_> DopeGhoti: ssh into a remote terminal, run a cd command, and have it show me the remote terminal prompt.  using what you had, it does the first two, but exits afterwards
<dare> are you sure you're in local?
<ace_> bdfoster: I can't find it but I pasted the results from lspci http://www.past.ubuntu.com/251663/
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: just use ssh user@host and you'll be at a prompt
<Lam_> DopeGhoti: okay i guess i have no other option.  the cd path is pretty long.  i suppose i can just make a link
<priapus> DopeGhoti: correct. i get a dhcp adress from the router for the ubuntu nat eth0 192.168.0.69. And eth1 is configured to 10.42.43.1
<ace_> bdfoster: oops, I typed it in and forget the e in paste http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/251663/
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: you can symlink it, or make an environment variable with the path in your profile, and then you can just 'cd $PROGRAMPATH'
<Lam_> DopeGhoti: good idea.  thanks
<bdfoster> ace_, looking
<priapus> DopeGhoti: the machine that have access to internet has 10.42.42.12 from the ubuntu nat
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: for example, if you want to go to /usr/local/path/to/some/obscure/place, just set PLACE=/usr/local/path/to/some/obscure/place in your .profile, and then cd $PLACE will work :)
<bdfoster> second one is still a bad link
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: you can even tab-complete that :)
<devil_> hi i am installing ubuntu jaunty but getting the message this computer has no operating system installed on it however i already had window xp and server there
<priapus> DopeGhoti: but i cant ping 10.42.43.1
<Lam_> DopeGhoti: lol excellent.  that's a good workaround.  much appreciated
<DopeGhoti> Lam_: my pleasure :)
<DopeGhoti> priapus: so pc:s cannot ping the ubuntu box, but it can access the internet?
<MOUD> brb
<bdfoster> ace_, second link is still bad
<devil_> ace:hi i am installing ubuntu jaunty but getting the message this computer has no operating system installed on it however i already had window xp and server there
<priapus> DopeGhoti: yes. and the ubuntu computer cannot ping internet addresses or the working computer, but i can see that packages goes through it
<bdfoster> you sure it's right, ace_?
<ace_> bdfoster: sorry again I added www http://paste.ubuntu.com/251663
<devil_> rasha;hi i am installing ubuntu jaunty but getting the message this computer has no operating system installed on it however i already had window xp and server there
<priapus> DopeGhoti: thanks for helping me btw :)
<DopeGhoti> priapus: what OS is pc:s running?
<priapus> mac os x
<devil_> dopeghoti:hi i am installing ubuntu jaunty but getting the message this computer has no operating system installed on it however i already had window xp and server there
<bdfoster> ace_, yea i dont see your wireless device either...
<DopeGhoti> priapus: happy to help, though I'm not certain I will be able to give you an answer before I leave the office ;)  Okay,on the Mac, launch Network Utility, and run a traceroute, and see if the Ubuntu box's IP is actually showing up anywhere
<DopeGhoti> devil_: at what point are you getting that message?
<wgl> I have used the upgrade option to bring my boxes to 8,04 LTS.  Since 9 is now out and mainstream, I am wondering if there will appear an "upgrade" button on the update tool as well, or if that is a separate update path.
<bdfoster> ace_, is it enabled in bios and everything?
<devil_> at 4th stage
<ace_> bdfoster: I will restart and take a look
<bdfoster> ok
<devil_> dopeghoti:at 4th stage
<DopeGhoti> wgl: if you wanto to upgrage to 9.04, you have to upgrade to 8.10 first; there is no direct 8.04 → 9.04 path
<DopeGhoti> devil_: are you sure that you do not have any CDs or USB drive the system is trying to boot form?
<wgl> Dopeghoti: so that would involve a CD install, rather than installing packages online with the update tool?
<devil_> dopeghoti:it is coming after when partionter start
<xim_> using apt-get, can you combine the options: -f and autoremove?
<MyNameIsLuca> wgl: Enable upgrade [x]. Do upgrade [x]. Be upgraded [x]. Seems like a solid process, dont you think ?
<DopeGhoti> wgl: you *should* be able to use the GUI tool to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<xim_> im not exactly sure the difference so I cant test it
<DopeGhoti> wgl: once that's done, you should then be able to go from 8.10 to 9.04
<wgl> Dopeghoti: Ok, will dig further. from 7.10 to 8.04, there was a button on the upgrade tool gui, but no longer.
<DopeGhoti> devil_: So you are still in the installation process, or did it finish?
<devil_> dopeghoti:i am sure that it is not booting up anywhere else except the cd i am keeping in my drive for installation
<MyNameIsLuca> wgl: I think the Do upgrade [x]. Should be included in the update gui though
<devil_> dopeghoti:i am on live cd i am in the process
<DopeGhoti> wgl: hmm.. at the command-line, you could try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<wgl> Dopeghoti: Thanks, I will give that a try.  Just been doing it from the gui so far.
<ulb> I am having a problem with nautilus...I cannot use the letter "t" as a normal user. As root, everything is fine, and "t" works in all other applications. Any ideas?
<DopeGhoti> devil_: so you are in the installer's partitioner, and it's saying that yo uhave no OSs installed?
<priapus> you are right, it doesnt show up
<DopeGhoti> wgl: good luck!
<devil_> dopeghoti:yes
<priapus> DopeGhoti: the first hop is just stars
<MyNameIsLuca> TELL THE WEATHERGOWDS FUCKING FUCK OFF OR WE WILL DEPLOY LAZERS!!!
<DopeGhoti> !language | MyNameIsLuca
<ubottu> MyNameIsLuca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wgl> DopeGhoti: Thanks.
<devil_> ubottu:hi i am installing ubuntu jaunty but getting the message this computer has no operating system installed on it however i already had window xp and server there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DopeGhoti> priapus: so now we know the problem is only on the Ubuntu box :)
<DopeGhoti> wgl:  my pleasure- good luck!
<wgl> DopeGhoti: I have nine boxes to do, and actually the command line will be easier that way.
<devil_> dopeghoti:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/370395
<priapus> DopeGhoti: too bad, thats the hardest one to fix :P
<DopeGhoti> wgl: I generally find that to be the case ;)
<priapus> DopeGhoti: so where do you think i should start?
<Dr_Willis> devil_:  'no operating system installed' is normally seen when the pc/bios cant find any bootable OS to boot.  Somthing is messed up with the bootloaders majorly sounds like.
<DopeGhoti> priapus: on the ubuntu box, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo ifconfig'?
<wgl> DopeGhoti: tu
<priapus> DopeGhoti: the link can only handle one ip or mac, thats why im using the ubuntu machine as a nat
<devil_> dr_willis:i can start my computer easily with xp
<DopeGhoti> priapus: does the ubuntu box have more than one network interface?
<xim_> is it bad if theres 6 instances of /sbin/getty -8 38400 ttyX?  it makes me paranoid theres a bunch of people logged into my PC without me knowing it
<DopeGhoti> xim_: those are completely normal- those are what manage the terminals you can access with ctrl-alt-F1 through F6
<Dr_Willis> devil_:  clarify what the error is and when you get it.
<Dr_Willis> devil_:  be concise and verbose and percice. :)
<[1]ekips> yo
<DopeGhoti> Dr_Willis: concise and verbose are usually mutually exclusiv e:)
<th0r> better than being redundant and repetitive
<devil_> dr_willis: i am getting it while i am installing ubuntu 9.04 .i get this error after the partioner start.
<xim_> DopeGhoti, ooooh ok thanks for explaning that
<DopeGhoti> xim_: no problem! :)  Cheers!
<ace_> bdfoster: I just got off the phone with my sister (who owns the laptop) she now tells me that she has an external wifi device for this. I'm not sure if it's a card or a USB device, but should the system find a driver for either one?
<priapus> DopeGhoti: i cant really copy paste it, since im on a different machine
<Sandlebar> ok wat
<Sandlebar> it's counting down
<priapus> DopeGhoti: is there some special info you need from it?
<bdfoster> ace_, it should, but there are exceptions
<bdfoster> broadcom is one of them
<Sandlebar> what the hell is going on? the count is lowering
<Sandlebar> should I cancel it right now? is this how it normally works?
<ace_> bdfoster: I know she has a Linksys USB receiver for her other laptop. She said she will have my nephew bring over what she has
<bdfoster> ok
<bdfoster> Linksys should work, but i havent had any first hand experience with those
<ukubuntu> Hi All, is having GVFS necessary as it is halving my hard drive, I think.
<priapus> DopeGhoti: it has two network interfaces. It says Broadcast running multicast. Can that be a problem?
<priapus> too bad, DopeGhoti left :P
<hausha> http://pastebin.com/d14e64932 - What's wrong with this command?
<pilif> Hello. I have a netbook and i am trying to set up an external monitor. It won't fit right. how do i fix it?
<Cyberish> i need some help
<Porkative> hausha: grep a beer, makes your mind clear
<Porkative> ;)
<hausha> Porkative, don't have :(
<mistermatt> how do I set screen resolution
<hausha> ar=$(echo "scale=2; $x/$y" | bc)
<Cyberish> i'm trying to convert a rpm to deb
<Cyberish> and  i'm getting an error Unpacking of pathtofile.rpm failed at /usr/share/perl5/alien/package/rpm.pm line 155
<Porkative> hausha: Ill fax one right over :=)
<hausha> Porkative, please
<hausha> :)
<Sandlebar> ok so seriously why is my transfer like unwinding?
<Cyberish> what does that mean
<Porkative> hehe
<pilif> Help!
<Sandlebar> does it mean I've just got fewer files left or something?
<hausha> Porkative, the command I run works when I execute from shell, but it's a startup script, and I think it fails due to some wierd stuff, and not my code
<bdfoster> pilif, look closely, might be a serial port
<pilif> I hooked it up
<pilif> and it works, kind of
<mistermatt> anyone? how do I adjust screen size
<Porkative> hausha: pastebin your script
<bdfoster> so the resolution is off?
<pilif> mistermatt has my same question
<mistermatt> I just want to adjust my screen resolution
<pilif> So do i, kind of
<hausha> Porkative, here it is: http://pastebin.com/d4d3f7745
<bdfoster> system>preferences>display
<bdfoster> both you guys
<pilif> So, i have a 9 inch netbook, there are 2 little bars on each end of the screen. How do i fix that
<Dr_Willis> mistermatt:   lik bdfoster  said.. or the xrandr tools.
<cllaudyu> hello... I want to know if i can run gyache on windows? I have a problem installing ubuntu and i need to have this app...
<Dr_Willis> pilif:  clarify what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  check the gyache homepage for a windows port?
<bdfoster> pilif, could be a cable issue
<cllaudyu> it isnt
<ulb> I am having a problem with nautilus...I cannot use the letter "t" as a normal user. As root, everything is fine, and "t" works in all other applications. Any ideas?
<Porkative> hausha: Startup script that converts movies ?
<ulb> also, capital "T" works just fine
<bdfoster> ulb, nautilus is root
<hausha> Porkative, yea... it's part of a cloud computing grid, convert then shutdown
<cala> hello
<cllaudyu> i found some virtual machines but i cant seem to get them to work...
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  add a new user see if it affects them? could be some weird keyboard layout setting.
<Porkative> hausha: why not on command ?
<hausha> Porkative, what do you mean?
<Porkative> hausha: Press a button, Done!
<Porkative> hausha: Or a timed action
<hausha> Porkative, cheaper, supports 100 convertings simultaniously
<cllaudyu> is any one familiar to xming? i hear that this makes any linux soft to work on windows but i can't get it to do that for me...
<hausha> excuse my english btw
<bdfoster> cllaudyu, uh, linux is better lol
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  thats not what it 'does' its a X server for widno2ws. it allows you to have Xapplications 'appear' on the windows machine.
<cllaudyu> and how do i do that?
<hausha> Porkative, it works fine, but added some new features to integrity of files, and this stops it...
<cllaudyu> to make gyache appear on windows
<Porkative> hausha: I know how to do this, but im beat atm. Coding wise
<cllaudyu> for example...
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  i install xming on the windows box..  use its wizards/tools i connect to the local lan linux box and get a gnome-terminal going, that appears on the windows machines desktop (for example)
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  the program is RUNNING on the linux box. it 'displays' on the X server on teh windows box.
<hausha> Porkative, np :)
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  same as if you had 2 linux box's and did a 'ssh -X remotelinuxbox' and ran an app.
<bdfoster> kinda like sshing except the windows way
<Dr_Willis> xming/can/(is) using ssh also. :)
<Porkative> hausha: this is me, relaxing :) ... One meter from the river. Its awesome.
<Dr_Willis> you can set up putty.exe where you connect to the linux box and run apps. they appear on windows box.
<hausha> Porkative, I'm happy for you. It's 2 in the night here and I need a beer
<hausha> Porkative, havn't got the fax yet
<Porkative> hausha: 02:17 ? :)
<Porkative> hausha: fett som fään
<cllaudyu> k thanks... but i'm too noob on this one... so it will be dificult for me to do every single thing...
<hausha> Porkative, can you see the river ? too dark isn't it
<hausha> lol
<Porkative> Haha
<ulb> Dr_Willis: HA! you were right, I created another user and "t" works just fine. So, now where should I start looking?
<Porkative> hausha, Grapple that beer
<apoleo12> how do I have more than tty6?
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  gnome keyboard settings.
<jasondelane1> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to install an nvidia vid card into my old comp, but can't seem to get it to switch over to the new card
<jasondelane1> any ideas
<Dr_Willis> jasondelane1:  clarify 'how' you are trying to install an nvidia card.
<bdfoster> disable the onboard one?
<a_ham_sandwitch> delete the old drivers and install the new ones
<jasondelane1> I went to system/admin/hardware drivers and followed the prompts
<jasondelane1> when I went to reboot, the comp is still loading old intel card
<ulb> Dr_Willis: generic 105 key, layout is set to USA
<jasondelane1> how do you delete the old drivers
<apoleo12> I see that there are more than enough ttyN but how to enable them?
<bdfoster> jasondelane1, is it onboard?
<kaddi> hi, I can't change the brightness of my desktop, I can change the settings all I want, but it doesn't change the actual brightness. Is there a workaround?
<jasondelane1> yeah, PCI
<bdfoster> the intel card?
<jasondelane1> the intel card is onboard
<jasondelane1> nvidia card is pci
<bdfoster> ok you have to disable it in bios
<a_ham_sandwitch> could you not remove the drivers form your xorg conf
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  means very little to me. :) try diffent keyboard settings and see.. gnome kept forgetting my keyboard the other day.. not sure why it was doing it.
<jasondelane1> so go to bios, disable intel graphics and reboot
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  try one, see if it works, try another...
<bdfoster> yup!
<jasondelane1> k
<jasondelane1> brb
<Dr_Willis> ulb:  or figure out what files contril the setting and perhaps delete it so gnome goes back to the default that the new user was using.
<Porkative> Dr_Willis: Yes, the "contrils" :)
<Dr_Willis> Porkative:  windows answer would be to reformat/reinstall. :)
<Porkative> Dr_Willis: Mohahaha!!! .. yeah, it would :)
<Porkative> what a pice of crap
<mynameistux> WE CAN REBUILD HIM!
<Dr_Willis> 'keyboard error - hit any key to continue'
<a_ham_sandwitch> lol
<jm2> lol
<Porkative> mynameistux: HAVE YOU A SEVERE DEFFICIENCY !!! :=)
<a_ham_sandwitch> would any one know how to make alsa work after a suspend on a thinkpad t30
<Porkative> Haha
<timitheos> how do I install software once its downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> 'windows has installed driver for "unknown device" - the Device is now ready to use'  <----------- actual dialog i got on windows 7 once. :)
<Dr_Willis> timitheos:  depends on the software and what exactly you downloaded.
<mynameistux> did you install it from apt or did you download a .deb file?
<Porkative> timitheos: Press play on tape
<psiborg> uhu, i get that more often ;p
<Porkative> :)
<Porkative> hhaha
<Porkative> ,8,1
<timitheos> Hamanchi
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psiborg> c64 ftw
<a_ham_sandwitch> haha indeed
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the tape wasent 8, that was teh floppy :P
<Porkative> psiborg: C20, 64 and 128 etc
<Porkative> good call!
 * Dr_Willis shows his age.
<Porkative> Dr_Willis: 34 ?
<Porkative> IkonnuQuatux
<isonomy> hello everybody
<Pici> Don_Miguel: Can I help you?
<a_ham_sandwitch> would any one know how to make alsa work after a suspend on a think pad t30
<isonomy> Im just looking around and learning
<timitheos> so.... How do I install it?
<a_ham_sandwitch> is it a .dep
<mynameistux> what are you trying to install>
<mynameistux> ?
<Porkative> isonomy: welcome master
<kaddi> hi, I can't change the brightness of my desktop, I can change the settings all I want, but it doesn't change the actual brightness. Is there a workaround?
<Pici> a_ham_sandwitch: Just double click the file, and you will be prompted for your password to install it.
<timitheos> hamachi.cc
<a_ham_sandwitch> lol
<a_ham_sandwitch> thats not me
<timitheos> http://hamachi.cc
<mynameistux> @kaddi: are you using an nvidia driver?
<Pici> a_ham_sandwitch: Sorry, mistab.
<Porkative> Im expecting Cairo...
<a_ham_sandwitch> np
<kaddi> mynameistux no intel
<Dr_Willis> timitheos:  whats the name of the exact package you downloaded? you may need to learn how to 'compile' source code if its source
<mynameistux> aah, sorry, can't help
<Dr_Willis> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in jaunty
<Porkative> kaddi: Germans dont like Intel for some reason ?
<kaddi> Porkative what makes you say that?
<timitheos> its a tar.gz called hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx
<apoleo12> how do I have more than tty6?
<mynameistux> all that I was going to suggest was chaning the settings in the nvida X server, but if you are using an intel driver, sorry I can't helo
<cala> anybody can help me with my USB headphones? they don't work on my ubuntu...
<mynameistux> I HATE THIS KEYBOARD
<Porkative> kaddi: "No Intel" ?
<apoleo12> like how can I enable more tty?
<Porkative> timitheos: Pop cap was fun
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you mean more then 6 'consoles' ?
<timitheos> Popcap?
<Porkative> Indeed
<a_ham_sandwitch> @ timitheos you have to unzip it
<mynameistux> how on earth is 6 not enough?
<timitheos> ok, I already did that.
<timitheos> what next?
<mynameistux> serioulsy, what are you tying to do?
<jm2> apoleo12- you can telnet to pc for more terminals for more users.
<a_ham_sandwitch> and run a terminal in that folder
<psiborg> he's trying to make a screen emulator? ;p
<Yuri1> i have a totally stupid question
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: yeah since tehres more than that correct?
<Yuri1> how do u add to the number of desktops u have?
<jm2> yuril- no such thing as a stupid question.
<hausha> Can I make my shell script output itself (the contents, not the output) to a new file?
<psiborg> teaching a 'noob' to telnet? NOT A GOOD IDEA
<mynameistux> are you uising gnome?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  i recall some setting file that let you have more.. but not messed with it in years.. ive seen disrto that have 20+ consoles.
<apoleo12> jm2: not what I meant, sorry but I m talking about in the console... you know crtl+alt F1-6?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  so its doable. Not sure why ya need that many.. but its doable.
<mynameistux> if so, right click onthe desktop switcher applet, and increase teh number
<kunji> Yuri1: You mean the gnome desktop switching?
<shane2peru> any nfs experts out there?  I had a working nfs connection (Ubuntu - Ubuntu) and now it isn't connecting, I'm a bit confused, and in need of some help.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: just to be useful if i need it to be ;)
<kaddi> Porkative oh sorry, this reads "No, intel" and was a reply to "are you using nvidea drivers". :p
<timitheos> how do I open a terminal inside the folder?
<Yuri1> thx
<mynameistux> thats ok
<kunji> Yuri1: What mynameistux said.
<Yuri1> got it thx
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  one of the reasons 'screen' was invented. :)
<Porkative> kaddi: percaps betterwebs
<a_ham_sandwitch> does anyone know how to make alsa work after a suspend on a thinkpad t30
<Dr_Willis> !info dvtm
<ubottu> dvtm (source: dvtm): Tiling window management for the console. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<trinidad> is there a way to show your mounted drives on your panel?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  check out 'dvtm' for the console also. :)
<kaddi> Porkative sorry, what do you mean?
<Porkative> kaddi: My name is zalaxor, mover of the planets
<Yuri1> ok
<a_ham_sandwitch> lol
<kaddi> Porkative I see, are you also able to move desktop brightness from high to low?
<kunji> I'm having no luck with virtualbox, well following the stuff here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883  I can get to a GRUB loader that gives me an error 17.  I'm actually trying this for windows 7 though, but it should be the same method.
<trinidad> can anyone tell me if there is a way to show your mounted drives on your panel?
<jMyles> trinidad:  I've never heard of it, but I imagine it can be done somehow.
<Porkative> kaddi: Desktop. We take it for granted
<a_ham_sandwitch> did you try diskmounter
<shane2peru> any nfs experts out there?  I had a working nfs connection (Ubuntu - Ubuntu) and now it isn't connecting, I'm a bit confused, and in need of some help.
<kaddi> Porkative yes
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: I do not have thatc ommand or whatever it is dvtm
<trinidad> no have not tried diskmounter yet
<mynameistux> @trinidad: there should be a panel applet for it, maybe try google
<Yuri1> anyone know how to install red alert 2 without the CD because my dvd/cd rom drive is being very uncooperative.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  well.. logically... it says its 'extra' :) so install it...
<mynameistux> @yuri: wine, with nocd crack
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  it gives you windowed terminal sessions on the console.. sort of nifty
<mynameistux> also, you didn't hear that from me
<Yuri1> thx
<Yuri1> got ya;-)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  for X also check out 'terminator'
<Yuri1> wrong eye..
<a_ham_sandwitch> lol
<timitheos> so what do I have to do to install this?
<dcosta> hey guys
<dcosta> i need some help
<a_ham_sandwitch> is there a ./configure script
<ernz> Does anyone know where I can buy swine flu?
<dcosta> how to autenticate my apache whith linux users »
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: actually the reason that im asking cuz if there is more than 10 tty's then I'd like to be able to use it... but ill check that out anyway
<dcosta> i can sell it
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  ive seen disrtos with 20+ consoles. :)
<migg137> Is there a way to make my Linux partition bigger.... i am dual booting ubuntu and vista? Thanks
<a_ham_sandwitch> @timitheos is there a ./configure script
<ernz> dcosta, how much?
<dcosta> how to autenticate my apache whith linux users  ?
<jMyles> Dr_Willis:  windowed terminal sessions on the console?  What were you talking about there?  I'm interested.  :-)
<apoleo12> but however: isn't there a file that does it? How to enable more than enough then?
<dcosta> how to autenticate my apache with linux users  ?
<teck> hi
<a_ham_sandwitch> hello
<NoMS_> migg137:  try gparted, but back up both drives first.  It's a little risky
<jMyles> !hi | teck
<ubottu> teck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jMyles> migg137:  Yes, a bit risky.  Also, do it from a live CD, not your actual installation.
<ernz> Does anyone know where I can download swine flu for free?
<migg137> NoMS_, oh so what is the risk?? also i dont really have a way to back up so much
<dcosta> please i realy need help i try a lot stuff nothing works
<a_ham_sandwitch> would anyone know how to get alsa working after suspend on a thinkpad t30
<jMyles> migg137:  The risk is data loss.  I've done it and been fine, but there is some risk.
<kunji> migg137: you should be able to do this with gparted, but do so at your own risk (there's always a possibility of trouble when resizing partitions no matter what you use).  Also do so from a live cd, not the installed linux.
<Pici> dcosta: What do you mean by authenticate?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @pici he means log in
<dcosta> using linux user acounts
<NoMS_> migg137:  data is spread throughout the entire disk.  gparted tries to avoid these sections and expand the partition.  If it doesn't work, you can loose lots of data, if not all of it...  I have also done it, with no trouble.
<dcosta> thanks for care
<Silver_Swords> hi all. i downloaded a program from add/remove and would like to save a copy of it (progy.deb), where would i find it?
<NoMS_> just back up important documents etc...
<ernz> Silver_Swords - Do you know how to add swine flu in the repositories?
<dcosta> i try pam and more mod but i cant put it works
<migg137> NoMS_, Ok thanks so how do i use gparted from a live cd... and will my Ubuntu live cd do fine
<a_ham_sandwitch> progy.deb is the installer
<Pici> ernz: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<Flannel> 2/lastlog ernz
<kunji> migg137: I had no trouble when I did it, but my partitions were pretty new so stuff wasn't scattered around.
<ernz> Pici: R u serious?
<emergion> Anyone got read access to UFS2 happening? Mine just "returns attempt to access beyond end of device"
<Pici> ernz: Yes.
<ernz> Pici: Where info on swine flu?
<a_ham_sandwitch> google
<dcosta> ernz, 100 bucks one cell
<timitheos> how do I compile this?
<timitheos> ?
<timitheos> hello?
<timitheos> ?
<timitheos> hello?
<Porkative> timitheos: compile what ?
<kunji> inx-mdg: Yep, works very nicely, it can be a bit slow or choppy at times though, since usb keys weren't intended for all those read/write cycles.
<baishen> Hello?
<baishen> Interesting.  Never done IRC with pidgin before.
<inx-mdg> kunji, how do you get persistence?
<VACSecured> hi
<baishen> Anybody running an nvidia 8400 GS?
<WhoNeedszzz> !ask | baishen
<ubottu> baishen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheSilentWarrior> alankila_, you use that for "cloning" installs?
<FloridaGuy> can i make synaptic show only installed packages?
<alankila_> TheSilentWarrior: no, just keeping my installs clean of unnecessary packages. This can be done with "apt-get autoremove" somewhat these days as well, but debfoster existed before that did
<baishen> I wasn't asking to ask.  I'm wondering if anyone else has had problems with an 8440 GS card.
<Yuri1> wait... so how do you increase the size of the ubuntu partition?
<dmackerman> Does anyone have experience with PPC 3D accel? I've tried everything and can't get it working.Other channel isn't being helpful
<a_ham_sandwitch> @yuril start up gparted and extend it
<blackest_knight> Hi anyone having issues with some pages not loading or very slowly e.g http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:zEhh9GngOysJ:www.greenbuildingforum.co.uk/newforum/comments.php%3FDiscussionID%3D1187+can+you+save+money+charging+batteries+on+economy+7&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ie&client=firefox-a this is a google cache content briefly flashes on screen and disappears
<WhoNeedszzz> How do you find your sata device id?
<TheSilentWarrior> alankila_, ok, so, i should install debfoster, and then theres an "export" function in it? or something in those lines, and then copy it over to my desktop, install debfoster and read it, then it will install everything for me?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @whoneedszzz i believe its under properties when you right click the drive
<Yuri1> how do you get to 'gpart'?
<blackest_knight> apologies for the url but i'm trying to identify if its me or is it the site
<VACSecured> i curently have xubuntu Xfce installed on my computer, and i am trying to swithch to ubuntu super OS using the program unetbootin and installing the ISO right on the hard drive. (i also tried this with mint linux and got the same error) i can get in the instalation menu and partition it, but when it starts to install i get and error that says it cannot unmount /cdrom please close all programs using it and try again. so i am no computer
<VACSecured>  
<VACSecured> this is the exact error message:
<VACSecured> failed to unmount partitions
<trism> FloridaGuy: I don't know about only showing, but you can sort them all to the top by clicking the S column header
<VACSecured> the installer needs to commit changes to partition tables,
<a_ham_sandwitch> @yuril its under administration
<VACSecured>  but cannot do so because partitions on the following could
<th0r> WhoNeedszzz: blkid
<FloridaGuy> blackest_knight, that link opened good on my side
<alankila_> TheSilentWarrior: that is one strategy. The real reason why I suggest debfoster is that it comes up with the minimal set of packages to install that pulls in all the rest as dependencies.
<Yuri1> 'gpart' aint
<Yuri1> there
<alankila_> in truth, installing things tends to install more than the minimal set because apt has three classes of dependencies: Depends, Recommends, Suggests...
<Yuri1> do i need to install it?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @yuril you may need to install it from add remove
<Yuri1> k
<kunji> inx-mdg: It actually took me a long time to figure this out...despite that it's something stupidly simple.  Boot from the live cd and go to install it like you would to the hard drive, make sure to select the usb drive when that option turns up (don't want to lose anything).  Look out for an advanced options button during the install (it's on one of the pages, I forget which) and make sure to specify the usb drive as the place fo
<a_ham_sandwitch> or use an ubuntu live cd
<TheSilentWarrior> alankila_, oh, thats nice, but does it use apt-get ? or some external one, or how does it work?
<migg137> any good software for dvd ripping? I need one that compresses the files to fit a standard 4.7 gb dvd and maybe one that even make vcd's since i have alot of those.. thanks
<blackest_knight> FloridaGuy:  which firefox version are you using ?
<alankila_> I think it uses the apt library, so it works a lot like apt-get but doesn't probably use apt-get frontend.
<FloridaGuy> trism, thats good enough....makes it easyer to see whats not needed
<giordanofalves> nickserve identify alou060885
<Dr_Willis> giordanofalves:  oops....
<Yuri1> hmm...
<ekevn> unetbootin working with 9.04 server?
<WhoNeedszzz> giordanofalves: i would change your pw now...
<Yuri1> which patition is the actual ubuntu patition?
<FloridaGuy> blackest_knight, 3.0.13 and opera 10 beta2
<ekevn> my install keeps hanging
<kunji> Yuri1: It should already be there, in the menu it is called "partition editor" You DO NOT want to make any changes using it while running ubuntu from your hard drive.  Run ubuntu from a live cd if your planning on making any changes to partitions, and remember changing partitions is always risky.
<a_ham_sandwitch> what verson are you running
<Dr_Willis> ekevn:  if you want a server install disk.. yes it should work.
<inx-mdg> kunji: so start live cd and start install, then make sure to choose my USB...
<kunji> inx-mdg: Well 3 gigs are required for a persistent install (update-able), and then you want space for updates and all your documents, music, etc...
<Dr_Willis> tvon: i like it. :)
<alankila_> it's somewhere in the desktop switcher to disable it.
<inx-mdg> kunji: thanks for clarifying  :)
<migg137> kunji, sorry to bother but can you repeat to my how i will do the partition thing again... to make it bigger, after i boot from the live cd, thanks
<tvon> drives me nuts.. if I had to focus the desktop it would be one thing but I'm on a touch pad so my desktop goes nuts every now and then
<alankila_> tvon: yes, it's a bad idea.
<kunji> Open Gparted,  system>administration>partition editor
<alankila_> I have trouble even with mouse, because it's just too damn easy to accidentally scroll the desktop when you intended to scroll a document you were reading.
<tvon> the touch trackpad is the real issue... has to be some way to filter that out
<CaptainCrook> any web developper in here?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg goto gparted and select the partition and extend and when finished hit save changes
<SealedWithAKiss> CaptainCrook, croak to pain.
<Dr_Willis> tvon:  theres ways to disable the 'scroll' feature on many touchpads. depends on the touchpad
<SealedWithAKiss> CaptainCrook, croak to panic *
<Dr_Willis> !touchpad
<alankila_> nah, I recommend just disabling that compiz feature.
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<omerm> alankila_: that was fixed in karmic. Can you wait a few months?
<tvon> Dr_Willis: I like the two finger scrolling, just don't want it to change my desktop if my cursor happens to drift an inch
<alankila_> omerm: oh, good
<alankila_> Nah, I'm already running karmic. I am happy to hear I don't need to change that anymore, though.
<migg137> <a_ham_sandwitch> where is gparted on the live cd
<kunji> migg137: Open Gparted,  system>administration>partition editor, get that?
<SealedWithAKiss> a_ham_sandwitch, which mad satan?
<a_ham_sandwitch> huh lol
<SealedWithAKiss> a_ham_sandwitch, it's an anagram of your nick.
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg1337 its under administration
<migg137> kunji, i dont have that right now is it only on live cd just making sure ,sorry to bother so much and thanks
<a_ham_sandwitch> @sealed haha very cleaver
<CaptainCrook> SealedWithAKiss, ok... it's an apache2 question...
<JohnCDI> any help possibly a tutorial reference looking to set up something mainly just for FTP just with a friendly web based interface just for me and friends
<SealedWithAKiss> CaptainCrook, it's also an anagram of your name.
<a_ham_sandwitch> @MIG1337 you can install it under add remove
<Pici> migg137: Its on the live CD.... in System>administration>Parition Editor iirc
<kunji> migg137: It should be on every install of 9.04 I haven't used earlier versions, so I don't know about those.
<a_ham_sandwitch> gparted is on my 8.10 disk
<kunji> migg137: how are you trying to open gparted?
<CaptainCrook> SealedWithAKiss, hum hum seen that... so can you apache2?
<migg137> kunji, i just checket right now but not on live cd just like right now and it wasnt there so i was a bit conserned
<SealedWithAKiss> CaptainCrook, a_ham_sandwitch - combined equals: Whoops! I'm an anarchic attack!
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg137 its under system >administration
<kunji> migg137: You clicked on System then went to the administration menu, then clicked on partition editor and it didn't open Gparted?
<MySecondChoiceIS> I would like to install Tor and use it to obfuscate my network information on a game. How can I connect Tor to my game?
<migg137> kunji, on my desktop without using the ubuntu cd it does not appear do i need to install it first
<a_ham_sandwitch> yes its in add remove
<CaptainCrook> SealedWithAKiss,  i guess your girlfriend might fix it, with a loooooooott of love!!!  ;)
<kunji> migg137: you have the administration menu, right?
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  you dont want a game using 'tor' to connect.
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  tor will make the network connection much slower.
<migg137> kunji, yes sir
<MySecondChoiceIS> Well I really dont mind
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg 137 you may need to install it
<MySecondChoiceIS> I would like to know how if its possible.
<dogmeat_> anyone here experience the problem with flash ( pandora/youtube ) on netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  yes you will when you cant play the game. its most likely not going to work.
<SealedWithAKiss> CaptainCrook, she's not very good with computers. She struggles with Windows.
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  what game are you trying to 'secure' ?
<kunji> migg137: partition editor isn't there right under Network Tools?
<nefa> dogmeat_: what problem? everything is fine here
<mattwj20022> dogmeat I did
<MySecondChoiceIS> Urban terror
<mattwj20022> before my netbook died
<mattwj20022> :(
<mattwj20022> maybe it rip
<migg137> kunji, no just printing and then services
<dogmeat_> i've tried several things ( its a common problem apparently ) but in the end I can only get pandora to load about 1/4 then sit
<omerm> does anyone know why gksu would refuse the correct password?
<migg137> kunji, maybe its just on the live cd
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  any sort of FPS will be lagged to death by tor. your lag with even using a comercial proxy may make the game next to unplayable.
<kunji> migg137: That's really weird...
<MySecondChoiceIS> ah but how can I do it?
<Dr_Willis> !tor | MySecondChoiceIS
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg137 you need to install it threw add remove
<migg137> kunji, i have ubuntu 9.04
<MySecondChoiceIS> !tor
<kunji> migg137: it's on the last 3 computers I put the 32 bit version on, and the one right in front of me with the 64 bit version.
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  Hmm.. theres a setting up tor in ubuntu wiki page also. :) the bot dont have the rigth url
<MySecondChoiceIS> lol
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  and its not too hard.. but its not 'trivial' last i chedcked for some reason TOR was no longer in the repos. even tho its referanced by other packages.
<Dr_Willis> !find tor
<canthus13> is there a way to install ONE package not from backports and still leave backports turned on?
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 377 others)
<mattwj20022> what type of connection do you have dogmeat_?
<migg137> a_ham_sandwitch, thanks should i do this when on the live cd or right now
<MySecondChoiceIS> !find 'tor'
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 377 others)
<FreeBSDnoob> l
<mattwj20022> your not on dialup by chance
<MySecondChoiceIS> !find "tor"
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 377 others)
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  and Tor for a game will defainatly not work very well even if it works at all.
<MySecondChoiceIS> wtf?
<danbhfive> canthus13: packages.ubuntu.com
<dogmeat_> cable
<mattwj20022> okay
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  !stuff are bot commands.
<Dr_Willis> !bot | MySecondChoiceIS
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dogmeat_> pandora works everywhere else save for my netbook runing the remix
<canthus13> danbhfive: Cool. Thanks.
<zetheroo1> I have a laptop and a desktop - both have Ubuntu Jaunty .... the Laptop is on the wireless network ... I want the laptop to remain on the wireless network and at the same time I want the desktop and laptop to communicate together via ethernet directly (no router in between) ... is this possible?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @migg137 you can do on both but you rish looseing data eaither way
<dogmeat_> linux on a netbook is rad btw
<MySecondChoiceIS>  !bot
<kunji> migg137:  right click on applications and click on edit menus.  click administration on the left menu there and make sure partition editor is checked.  It should definitely be installed already.
<mattwj20022> hmmm
<bucky> !info tor | MySecondChoiceIS
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS: Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<MySecondChoiceIS> !stuff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff
<mattwj20022> I am not sure on panadora
<MySecondChoiceIS> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<kunji> migg137: It might just not be on the menu by default.
<aaron__> hi, i'm attempting to recompile a kernel following this walkthrough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<migg137> kunji, well i just installed it through ad or remove
<quickstart> hello all
<k4dm3l> hello wolrd
<mattwj20022> youtube you might have problems do to slow processor and/or bad graphics
<quickstart> quick question
<CaptainCrook> SealedWithAKiss,  shutdown, shutdown, shutdown... those girls justs can't take it all! hehe
<aaron__> however I cannot find the "debian/config" directory it's talking about
<yan> she has a girl there
<dogmeat_> i actually managed to get youtube to load a video with sound, but it was real choppy
<neutron> I don't know if this goes here, but is this X-chat client truely free and open source? I installed the windows version in windows and now it is asking me to pay :\
<quickstart> how can I boot ubuntu ppc into text only mode permanently
<k4dm3l> what soft for manage my ipod nano do you recommend?
<dogmeat_> have to admit I was spoiled by chrome on windoze
<bobo> would it be bad if i uninstalled pulseaudio?
<neutron> however it lists as free/open source in the add/remove manager :P
<bucky> haha there's no tor in jaunty?
<bobo> k4dm3l: i enjoy songbird
<aaron__> neutron: asking you to pay or soliciting a donation?
<blackest_knight> have i fallen off?
<neutron> aaron__: "30 day trial expired, you must register to continue using it" kind of thing
<bobo> neutron: its completely free dont worry
<kunji> migg137:  shouldn't have needed to, but oh well, try what I just put if you can't find it on the live cd menu (can't install to the live cd, it's definitely there somewhere).
<bobo> most apps for linux are
<k4dm3l> hum..
<Pici> neutron: Does that have anything to do with Ubuntu?  If you're asking about a windows program then ##windows would be the more appropriate place to ask.
<k4dm3l> installing.. ;)
<ubuntu> i installed windows and now i cant restore gryb can anyone help me i am on the live cd now
<neutron> ye I am asking here because ubuntu claims it is free :P
<quickstart> does anyone know how to modify boot type for ubuntu 9.04
<quickstart> ppc
<bobo> neutron: it is free
<aaron__> yeah, there is no "30 day trial"
<aaron__> are you sure it's really xchat?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @ubuntu apt-get install grub
<neutron> indeed, let me show you an URL
<bobo> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<a_ham_sandwitch> @ubuntu or use synaptics
<migg137> kunji, ok thanks
<ubuntu> a_ham_sandwitch: i have grub on the live cd
<SuperMiguel> so you can run linux on a 486 and it will run fine. But how about a fast computer? is it worth it to do raid 0 with few hd, get 16gb of ram, and a quad cpu, will linux use it? or it will run about the same speed as a p4 with 2gb of ram with single hd???
<Pici> neutron: But you aren't running Ubuntu, you're running Windows.
<VACSecured> help!
<neutron> http://xchat.org/windows/#register
<aaron__> huh, we'll i'll be
<neutron> mm yes that
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  yes and yes.. and yes...
<zetheroo1> I have a laptop and a desktop - both have Ubuntu Jaunty .... the Laptop is on the wireless network ... I want the laptop to remain on the wireless network and at the same time I want the desktop and laptop to communicate together via ethernet directly (no router in between) ... is this possible?
<migg137> supermiguel, well you will definetly be able to run more apps at the same time that way... with any operating system
<kunji> Anyone know a way to play .wmal files on ubuntu?
<Pici> neutron: If anywhere, #xchat or ##windows would be the proper place to ask, it is offtopic for #ubuntu
<ubuntu> can some one help mme
<migg137> kunji, have you tried vlc
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobo> ubuntu: just ask your question
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, migg137 but i mean is it worth it getting a fast system with linux? when a 5 year system will run prob at the same speed?
<a_ham_sandwitch> @ubuntu try this
<kunji> migg137: pretty much the first thing that vlc hasn't handled.
<neutron> sure no problem. I was just a little surprised to see that thing popping up. wondering if the same would happen on my ubuntu version as well :\
<a_ham_sandwitch> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<migg137> kunji, then i have no idea
<migg137> kunji, maybe a converter
<Pici> neutron: It won't.
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no Error 2: Bad file or directory type
<aaron__> neutron: it's new since i used xchat on windows last... apparently it's rather controversial
<bruce__> i have a bung HDD that gparted won't let me reformat is there any other way to attack it?
<ubuntu> a_ham_sandwitch: ^^
<migg137> supermiguel, its worth it because on my laptop with a dual processor it feels SO MUCH BETTER than on other old desktops i have ubuntu on
<bobo> bruce_: a bung hdd?
<neutron> yes I was shocked to see it.. for a moment I was wondering if I had got an installer made by some scammers trying to claim money from it
<a_ham_sandwitch> @ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<SuperMiguel> migg137, but how much faster will a 16gb raid 0 quad cpu, compared with ur laptop?
<kunji> migg137: the trouble is it is a microsoft format that isn't widely enough used to have merited any special work, windows media audio lossless.  I've only found one converter that might be able to convert it to FLAC, but it's trial version only, we'll see how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  logically any faster system will run faster.... try it on your old box.. what do you have to loose.
<migg137> supermiguel, way faster
<bruce__> bobo: yip, reset the other day, got a file not found in grub, couldn't mount it, superblock errors, tried to reformat, no luck, reports failed read (i think)
<aaron__> neutron: yeah, that's exactly what I'd assume
<bobo> bruce_: are you in your main installation, or are you on a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  are you actualy going to be Doing anythign that will use anyway near the  potential of such a high end box?
<bruce__> bobo: live
<migg137> kunji, what do you need those files for anyway......
<bobo> hmmm, idk i cant help you sorry
<CaptainCrook> anyone good with the httpd.conf file?
<odinsbane> while were at it for good 'conf' files I need a good samba file
<VACSecured> alright, so i currently have xbuntu installed and i want to get super os but i don't have a dvd burner so i got unetbootin and i downloaded the ISO and plugged it in to the program to boot from the hard drive and it will boot the live version but after i have partitioned it and i go to install it it stops and says it cant un mount /cdrom and i can't figure out how to fix it?
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, thats my point.. I have a gaming system with 16gb of ram, quad cpu, 8hd in raid 0... Is there a way that i can use all that potential in linux??
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: I hate to bring this up again but, I've found the files I was looking for though i can't seem to get to work if I create a new file IE: tty12 in event.d directory along with rc12 according to the listings of this directory...
<odinsbane> SuperMiguel: how do you use it in windows?
<SuperMiguel> odinsbane, gaming..
<kunji> migg137:  I don't strictly, I can rip them again, but I want my ubuntu to handle everything I can possibly make it handle.  Few things are as annoying as getting a file and not being able to open it.
<odinsbane> SuperMiguel: probably not
<SuperMiguel> odinsbane, well it uses alot of it :)
<P_Kable> hi, what's the variable for hostname in shell ?
<a_ham_sandwitch> does anyone know how to make alsa work after a suspend on a thinkpad t30
<odinsbane> SuperMiguel: I find the stuff I do at work a little more convenient to do in linux
<VACSecured> alright, so i currently have xbuntu installed and i want to get super os but i don't have a dvd burner so i got unetbootin and i downloaded the ISO and plugged it in to the program to boot from the hard drive and it will boot the live version but after i have partitioned it and i go to install it it stops and says it cant un mount /cdrom and i can't figure out how to fix it? what am i doing wrong?
<cllaudyu> can some one tell me if fluxbuntu has the booting cd on the home page????
<Cyber_Akuma> Can anybody PLEASE help me figure out why PS3-Ubuntu keeps turning my display on and off when I try to install it?
<danbhfive> cllaudyu: no, it doesn't. but check in #fluxbuntu
<koolkat> ever since I put on a external HDD, nautilus doesnt work whatsoever. When I try to open a folder, it used to give me an error: "Cannot open /folder/ No application is registered as handling this file [or application]". Now I installed dolphin and it opens the folders with that, but several items are missing including Network and Computer and I would like nautilus to work.
<kunji> SuperMiguel: It depends what you need your ubuntu to do, I use mine for running huge simulations so I make full use of a 3.2 ghz quad core and 8 gigs of ram and still occasionally get out of memory errors.
<cllaudyu> i am trying to fing the remastererd fluxbuntu bot every torrents i find are dead...
<odinsbane> Okay I am trying to setup a samba server for a shared network drive.  I am wondering what a good/concise page is.
<Balaji> Dear sirs all on the sudden Youtube videos are not working on by PC, I am using Jaunty AMD64
<Balaji> Any hlp
<odinsbane> Balaji: did you update/install anything new.
<migg137> kunji, i would just go with ripping again... i mean if you want quality them just rip at a high bitrate i mean 320 is not that bad... i mean i used to rip my music to 96kbs for space but thank God not anymore
<menokh> Howdy.
<xim_> im trying to download audio files (using WGET) of thie hindu vedas on this website www.gatewayforindia.com/vedas/vedas.html    I am having trouble with the paramaters because this link links to another domain where the webhost is storing the audio files (digimedium.com/veda/*.mp3), so my parameters are only getting this one domain I think.  Here is my command wget --recursive --no-clobber --page-requisites --html-extension --conver
<xim_> t-links --restrict-file-names=windows  --no-parent http://www.gatewayforindia.com/vedas/vedas.html     can anyone spot what i'm doing wrong?
<FloodBot3> xim_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balaji> I think an auto updater had installed some Adobe Flash Installer
<slhawkins> hello, anyone know a good amount about the gpl that feels like answering a couple questions?
<b0nn> xim_: try curl :)
<MySecondChoiceIS> curl sucks
<xim_> they make my arms tired
<cllaudyu> any way i will burn another cd with fluxbuntu from its home page to check if it's the bootable one... if not... i'l burn ubuntu 9.04...
<odinsbane> Balaji: if your using amd64, I recomend you uninstall the flash plugin and go download the 64bit one.
<koolkat> ever since I put on a external HDD, nautilus doesnt work whatsoever. When I try to open a folder, it used to give me an error: "Cannot open /folder/ No application is registered as handling this file [or application]". Now I installed dolphin and it opens the folders with that, but several items are missing including Network and Computer and I would like nautilus to work.
<SuperMiguel> kunji, what kind of simulations?
<yan> she has a gril
<danbhfive> cllaudyu: forget about fluxbuntu for now.  I don't think there is a current release
<apoleo12> I take it that it's no bother having to enable more than 10 tty huh?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  ive not messed with that in at least 2+ years. Id say check the forums someome else has proberly done it.
<cllaudyu> isn't any thing simillar with fluxbuntu?
<malaclyps> slhawkins: i know a bit, though i'm not sure it's the right channel
<Balaji> Okay Odinsbane, I thinks tats the problem
<b0nn> xim_: wget that page, then use wget -i
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  with screen.. i dont even bother any more with more then 2 perhaps.
<kaiser10123> how do i change power setting like right now my processor is at 1.6 but i want to be able to use all 2.4 of it
<Balaji> thanks fr your help
<danbhfive> cllaudyu: for something lighter than ubuntu, try xubuntu
<odinsbane> Balaji: it uncompresses to one file and all you have to do is put it in the right place.  If I am not mistaken the repositories use a 32bit version and a plugin wraper.
<cllaudyu> ok
<SuperMiguel> kunji, what kind of simulations?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: actually Ive been searching for some even on the forums of ubuntu but turned out nothing for what I wanted to know
<spO> do any of you know how to compile fglrx/ati drivers for a custom ubuntu kernel?
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: hey
<kunji> SuperMiguel: Hodgekin Huxley model simulations of Neurons.  usually they involve more than a thousand differential equations.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: yeah well would you call that I'm hacking into linux, particularily tty... jus to mess around with..?
<xim_> b0nn ahh ok i think that will work
 * apoleo12 hacks until he breaks it
<kaiser10123> Dr_Willis: the copied xorg worked for me
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  i did see some distros ages ago that some how had logging infomation scrolling by on the other consoles.. It could be you just start more login sessions on the extra consoles.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: what extra consoles? does it just appear after logging in more than 5 or so?
<apoleo12> so anyone else know? ;)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  yes.  the ones past alt-ctrlF7 - you can even have some  higher then 12 i rember.
<apoleo12> not to disregard you Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  i recall some disrtos that had those inactive - untill you got to them and hit enter..
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  its just not commonly used these days.
<koolkat> ever since I put on a external HDD, nautilus doesnt work whatsoever. When I try to open a folder, it used to give me an error: "Cannot open /folder/ No application is registered as handling this file [or application]". Now I installed dolphin and it opens the folders with that, but several items are missing including Network and Computer and I would like nautilus to work.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: hmm it seem doesnt work for me apparently
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: i see ok but it's cool man!
<yan> i am a boys and wante a girl for speak
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  it used to be a feature in the /etc/inittab but ubuntu dont use that any more i recall
<Flannel> yan: This isn't the place for it.  Please go elsewhere.
<casey> hi
<odinsbane> koolkat: what desktop environment are you in?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: ok that make sense, it'd be nice to retain the vitiage(sp)
<koolkat> odinsbane: gnome
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  try 'sudo getty /dev/tty8' :)
<odinsbane> koolkat: I don't think you want dolphin then.
<apoleo12> ok
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if you look at 'ps ax | grep getty' you see one getty for each console.
<koolkat> what do i do then?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  so that may be a way to activate them thats what inittab used to do
<odinsbane> koolkat: did you try running nautilus from the cmd line to see if it gives you errors?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: even tho there arent inittab file exists
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  sudo getty 38400 tty9
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  yes.. as i said.. ubuntu no longer uses an inittab.. thers some other service thats starting those getty processes
<Dr_Willis> find the service/config and its proberly a setting in there.
<koolkat> first it says its not installed then when i try to apt-get it it says,: Invalid operation nautilus
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: or I try otehr number than 9?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: Yes ok I ynderstand
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  1-6 are allready ysed... 7 is X, 8+ are open
<iblicf> .
<wy> hi all
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  its possible to move X down the list if you are not carefull also.
<casey> i'm want to put a camand in a scipt for a ups softwere to close a program. I got the scipt I just want to know where to put it in the script.
<odinsbane> koolkat apt-get install nautilus, though however you lost it is another story
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  theres also alterantives to getty that may have more fun features
<apoleo12> oh yeah
<apoleo12> ?
<MySecondChoiceIS> Why prototype a function in C/C++. It seems like a waste of fucking time!
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  apt-cache search getty :)
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: I see that the f8 have something else init with no prompt... whats up with that?
<Dr_Willis> !info quingy
<ubottu> Package quingy does not exist in jaunty
<Morik> So I have the classic no-youtube-because-of-no-flash. How do I acquire flash?
<Pici> MySecondChoiceIS: Please mind your language here.
<casey> you need to see the cript?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  that command i gave started one on F8
<casey> *script
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  oope I mean F9 :)
<apoleo12> lol
<apoleo12> I knew that!
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  so i got one on alt-ctrl-f9 now. :) wee....
<odinsbane> morik 32 bit or 64 bit
<Morik> 32 bit
<b0nn> hrm, for some reason my firefox has become unstable.  It was segfaulting earlier when I tried to start it, I rebooted my maching due to a lock up, and now it's incredibly slow
<MySecondChoiceIS> thanks pici for answering my question
<odinsbane> Morik: check your package manager there should be a flash plugin.
<nikolaj> hello :) is anyone free for 2 mins just to help with a screensaver problem?
<Morik> it says it is unsupported
<odinsbane> Morik what browser? and who says unsupported?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  want a cool trick? Install qingy then 'sudo qingy tty9' and phear the framebuffer eyecandy goodness!
<Cyber_Akuma> Damn, my monitor seems to have a stuck pixel, and now that ive seen it I can't unsee it :(
<menokh> I've got a SIS Integrated rev a0 sound card. I can't get sound out of it. Driver's loaded, alsamixer loves it, and what's most startling is that the "System Testing" program can squeeze a beep out of it. Beyond that I get nothing. There's no muted channels and everything's up. Suggestions?
<Cyber_Akuma> Its white when theres black over it
<Morik> firefox, and i misinformed you, I am on 64
<MySecondChoiceIS> Why prototype a function in C/C++. It seems like a waste of fucking time!
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: woah there man, I cant rush my blood fast enough... and now i got the F9 to work...
<MySecondChoiceIS> Why prototype a function in C/C++. It seems like a waste of fu****** time!
<MySecondChoiceIS> Why prototype a function in C/C++. It seems like a waste of fu****** time!
<nikolaj> ello?
<FloodBot3> MySecondChoiceIS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: so thanks! I get this but will this disappear after reboot?
<Flannel> MySecondChoiceIS: This is #ubuntu.  You should take programming discussions elsewhere, also, mind your language, even obfuscation doesn't make it OK
<nikolaj> i have a problem! everytime i try and access the screen saver preferences the whole screen freezes or goes black
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  the issue with the getty stuff i notice is that via those commands it spawns ONCE... not over and over like a service does...
<odinsbane> Morik google flashplay linux 64 bit.  You should be able to find it pretty easy, then just put the flashplayer...so where it belongs.
<kerm|t1> what's the best way to send audio out a different computer's soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  of course it will. :) you just ran a app.. you dident do any real changes
<nikolaj> and i think that is because a certain screen saver has been selected that my graphics card can't handle
<Morik> ok thanks odinsbane
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  perhaps google for 'replace getty ubuntu' or 'ubuntu getty tweaks'  may have other tricks
<apoleo12> right I didnt do any changes but I wasnt sure if it would respawn like F1 to F6
<nikolaj> so how do i change the screen saver without opening the screen saver preferences
<nikolaj> ?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: ok great
<mikkelgj> ? afs
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/qingy   tells ya where to set the getty stuff also :)
<nikolaj> can anyone help?
<mikkelgj> ? help
<mikkelgj> ?? help
<nikolaj> lol
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: ok excellent
<mikkelgj> syntax anyone?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  google is our friend. :) now i get a fancy Ant Login for the console. wow. :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo nano -w /etc/event.d/tty1
<RaidRecovery> my motherboard died, had to move my raid drives to a new pc, I'm booted up in a liveCD - i should be able to mount my raid again right?
<menokh> May I repeat? Silence I'll take as a yes.
<apoleo12> ha ha
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  seems you can spawn apps on a per tty basis :)
<nikolaj> lol are any of you able to help?
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: yeah thanks to google... but ive searched hard enough to make "him" like me
<Flannel> menokh: Generally you should repeat every 20-30 minutes, in the meantime, peruse the forums, check launchpad, the wiki, etc.
<casey> here is part of the  script
<casey> !/bin/sh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh
<casey> echo "Warning: The UPS's battery power is not enough, system will be shutdown soon!" | wall
<casey> export RECEIPT_NAME
<casey> export RECEIPT_ADDRESS
<casey> export SENDER_ADDRESS
<FloodBot3> casey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<menokh> Flannel, Been in the forums for two hours. They're barren.
<Flannel> !paste | casey
<ubottu> casey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<casey> #
<mikkelgj> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  its fun to explore thepackage amanger and find new toys
<nikolaj> haha mikkelgj, don't think there is any help here
<menokh> Flannel, Did ya catch that?
<casey> sorry
<odinsbane> nikolaj: in system settings/ appearance is there, can you set the special effects to none?
<mikkelgj> nikolaj, just looking for the bot syntax =P
<nikolaj> lol
<nikolaj> cheers
<nikolaj> sorry
<Pici> !usage | mikkelgj
<ubottu> mikkelgj: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: yeah I figured that. One more question... why the F8 doesn'ty have a prompt? what is it there for? (I must have hased that question but wasnt gettin a clear answer)
<Flannel> menokh: I did.
<nikolaj> didn't see any acknowledgment, my mistake :P
<RaidRecovery> I just don't want to do any commands that would compromise the data
<koolkat> thanks odinsbane
<munk> Hi all. So I formatted a hard drive from fat32 to NTFS, copied some files over to it, then realizing it was the wrong harddrive formatted it back to fat32. I am now realising there was a bunch of data on the drive from before I started all this that I now need back. Most of it was in raw text files. Anyone know a good way to get this back?
<casey> i have a scirpt of a ups softwere and i want to know where on the script do i put the command
<mikkelgj> Has anyone managed to use openAFS with the current release of ubuntu? I'm unable to modprobe openafs, and i'm not really keen on having to recompile the kernel with the module
<menokh> Can somebody point me in the direction of an audio expert? :P
<odinsbane> nikolaj: also do you know your video card?  Some have issues.  When the screen freezes up does alt-f6 / f5 ... get you a new tty?
<richardcavell> munk: d'oh
<zenlunatic> munk: off topic
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you have to have a getty process runnng on tty8 to get a login: thats what getty does.
<munk> it is in ubuntu that I am attempting this
<Flannel> !undelete > munk
<ubottu> munk, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you could 'cat file > /dev/tty8' and see output there if you wanted.
<nikolaj_> ok so i set the visual effects to none
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  thers some specialized getty variants int he repos to run say.. top or other apps on  those if you dont want a login but somthing else.
<munk> thanks
<nikolaj_> which got rid of this screen for some reason
<nikolaj_> :P
<leaf-sheep> Where can I download latest Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04? (Latest as updated packages, not the original packages on the disc)
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 9.04 out of everything installed by default....what all could speed things up be being removed
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: well that about to sense into this thanks man
<nikolaj_> any idea how to set the screen saver to blank without entering the screen saver preferences
<nikolaj_> ?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if you got a serial terminal.. you can hook it up and get a console ont he terminal also. :)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  now thats old-skool and yes ive done it befor. :)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yyellow> hello
<mikkelgj> Has anyone managed to use openAFS with the current release of ubuntu? I found this which made me sad =/ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenAFSSupport
<mikkelgj> created 2005, no people involved =/
<yyellow> ummm
<menokh> I've got a SIS Integrated rev a0 sound card. I can't get sound out of it. Driver's loaded, alsamixer loves it, and what's most startling is that the "System Testing" program can squeeze a beep out of it. Beyond that I get nothing. There's no muted channels and everything's up. Suggestions?
<yyellow> can anyone hear me
<MySecondChoiceIS> Why prototype a function in C/C++. It seems like a waste of fu****** time!
<nikolaj_> lol
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  to enable other alt-ctrl-FX consoles.. looke like you just copy taht /etc/event.d/tty# to different #'s and edit the files..  easy! heh
<gwildor> MySecondChoiceIS, still?
<curt> this man speas the truth
<curt> *speaks
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  perhaps ask in a programing channel.
<nikolaj_> :( no answers?
<Dr_Willis> never mind. :)
<yyellow> whata re you following me
<yyellow> go away
<curt> C++ entirely and actively counteracts ANY form of programmer productivity.
<casey> where do i put a camand in a script?
<Dr_Willis> casey:  Huh?  #!/bin/bash   , then command &    on next line...
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> command &
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: I wouldnt know how easy it would be if I dont know about it
<Dr_Willis> (or without a &)
<xim_> is the flashgot mozilla plugin SUPPOSED to bomb your desktop with curl terminals?
<apoleo12> if that made sense heh
<yyellow> curt maybe you will get farther programming, with a program in mind
<yyellow> get further
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  i learned how just now. :) from the qingy wiki page. heh.
<yyellow> swoolley im talking to you
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: ah-ha! alright man... I'm going now and do some more exploring including the links you gave me
<apoleo12> peace man
<MySecondChoiceIS> SORRY!
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy the splashscreen image is in the lower right hand corner of the screen is there a way to center it
<nikolaj_> would anyone please be able to help, i need to change my screen saver to blank without doing it through screen saver preferences in system>Preferences
<nikolaj_> currently i think the screen saver selected (accidentally) is too much for my graphics card
<leaf-sheep> Where can I download latest Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04? (Latest as updated packages, not the original packages on the disc).  A slipstreamed iso.
<yyellow> nikolaj_ are you using xscreensaver
<swoolley> yyellow: I always hang out here
<d1sdain> I installed a windows program and used wine to run it... it does not work and I wish to uninstall it but there is no "Uninstall" file... suggestions? I can navigate to where its folder is.
<nikolaj_> leaf sheep check deamonoid
<MySecondChoiceIS> i'd like toi install git on a x86 server with a raid 10 configuration also i want it to dispense ice cream..
<nikolaj_> i'm sorry, i have to admit i just installed linux for the first time about a week ago and am learning pretty quickly
<yyellow> or gnome-screensaver
<nikolaj_> gnome i think
<yyellow> i think the only way is to edit it in the preferences
<yyellow> unless you edit the preferences by hand
<odinsbane> d1sdain: check the .wine folder in your home directory, it will eventually lead to a c drive
<MySecondChoiceIS> i'd like toi install git on a x86 server with a raid 10 configuration also i want it to dispense ice cream..
<Tyrath> if I've got both Shiretoko and Firefox3, is it possible to remove Firefox3, or will it stuff up gnome-desktop in some way?
<richardcavell> Tyrath: don't remove it
<richardcavell> Tyrath: some programs rely on the render engine being available
<n1lqj> just reinstalled ubuntu, apache2 is working and accepts connections from firewall with wget; however, not answering connection from outside wan.  did I miss anything in the configuration.  I did install firestarter and open the port already pse help
<chrisn2323> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Tyrath> richardcavell: is the same render in shiretoko?
<yyellow> whats going on in here
<n1lqj>  just reinstalled ubuntu, apache2 is working and accepts connections from firewall with wget; however, not answering connection from outside wan.  did I miss anything in the configuration.  I did install firestarter and open the port already pse help
<richardcavell> Tyrath: same sort of engine but not the same files
<FloridaGuy> nikolaj, why cant you use screensaver preferences
<richardcavell> Tyrath: keep the packages installed.  You can delete the icons
<houms> can anyone help me with skype on 64bit jaunty
<Tyrath> richardcavell: I don't understand why ubuntu decided to break firefox3 and shiretoko into different packages
<houms> i installed via repo
<richardcavell> Tyrath: legal reasons
<d1sdain> odinsbane: I can get to my C: Drive yes
<Tyrath> richardcavell: ahh. so do you have both installed?
<richardcavell> Tyrath: Shiretoko is just FF 3.5
<richardcavell> Tyrath: Yes
<Tyrath> richardcavell: ah k. how about if i symlinked shiretoko to point to /usr/bin as firefox ?
<gartral> b hjknikl
<gartral> oops.. foot-to-kb syndrom
<Tyrath> richardcavell: as in... would that stuff things up?
<richardcavell> Tyrath: don't symlink it
<houms> can anyone help me with skype on 64bit jaunty
<Tyrath> richardcavell: and if I bound it to an alias?
<richardcavell> Tyrath: whatever menu item or icon you use to launch firefox, point it at shiretoko or firefox as you want it to
<richardcavell> Tyrath: don't alias it
<houms> anyone?
<houms> can anyone help me with skype on 64bit jaunty
<FloridaGuy> how much of the default packages in 9.04 slow things down?
<yyellow> houms what's the problem
<houms> when i run from menu entry nothing happens
<Tyrath> richardcavell: the reason i'm asking is I often use Alt + F2 to launch programs. For shiretoko it's annoying that I have to type firefox-3.5
<spreepirat> hey /b/rother.. sad to say, but /b/ is under attack!!!
<yyellow> when you run skype?
<houms> mind you this is 64 bit jaunty with skype instaolled from rep
<yyellow> run it in a terminal
<baba> fuk
<yyellow> you're probably missing a library or something
<leaf-sheep> Tyrath: I use Gnome-Do to launch softwares. :)
<houms> /usr/bin/skype.real: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gartral> Tyrath: um.. make an alias..
<houms> thats from terminal
<baba> ok
<baba> boss
<houms> but not sure what im missing
<richardcavell> Tyrath: Okay, I don't know what alt f2 is all about.  But you can just modify what it's doing to point to firefox-3.5 instead
<houms> i installed ia32-libs
<spreepirat> defend /b/ !!!111
<baba> hey ru
<steven_J_M> hi all
<steven_J_M> here's the output of upgraging the kernel through aptitude, (the security upgrade) can someone please check to see if it went  ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/251667/
<richardcavell> Tyrath: okay so you type alt-F2 and type 'firefox', do you?
<error404notfound>  how can i disable my bluetooth usb device in linux and attach it to Windows VM in Vbox3? i tried but all the USB Menu goes disabled..
<Tyrath> richardcavell: i have to type firefox-3.5, but yeah
<richardcavell> Tyrath: well you could create an alias 'ff' or something like that
<houms> any ideas?
<richardcavell> Tyrath: on my system I have firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 and 'firefox' is actually a script
<gartral> houms: whats your problem
<richardcavell> all in /usr/bin
<d1sdain> OK I will ask again, how do I uninstall a windows program from ubuntu? there is no uninstall.exe and its not in my add/remove. Do I just delete the program folder from the wine c:?
<Tyrath> richardcavell: i don't think aliases work with alt+f2, and i hate launching programs from the terminal, because I always accidentaly close the terminal which shuts the progs
<kkszysiu> how to get dir to my Desktop folder from terminal?
<houms> gartral when i run skype from terminal here is my output
<houms> /usr/bin/skype.real: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tyrath> d1sdain: upgrade to the latest wine
<gartral> d1sdain: go into applications/wine/remove wine software
<kkszysiu> I mean /home/kkszysiu/Desktop but using bash variable
<newbuntu> hi,
<kkszysiu> anyone know?
<gartral> houms: use gizmo
<newbuntu> I have a question about the DVDs
<richardcavell> Tyrath: I don't know much about alt-F2.  I don't know how to add an icon/program in the list
<houms> gizmo?
<gartral> !ask | newbuntu
<ubottu> newbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> !gizmo | houms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo
<d1sdain> ty ty ty
<newbuntu> Can anyone just sell a DVD? I was at a convention and people were selling Ubuntu DVDs for $5.
<richardcavell> Tyrath: I suppose you could rename firefox-3.5 as 'firefox'
<Tyrath> richardcavell: yeh. that's my problem. .bashrc has nothing to do with alt+f2
<gartral> houms: gixmo5 is compatible with the skypenets
<Tyrath> richardcavell: I actually already have firefox bound to ff in terminal ;)
<durt> newbuntu, yup. but why would anyone buy one?
<meoblast001> hi, can anyone help me with this output http://codepad.org/ZyInQ8O8
<gartral> Tyrath: not tru, if you add a gui based alias, to bashrc, the panel launcher will see it
<newbuntu> durt: what if they were from ubuntu? They looked like the ones that ubuntu had mailed to me
<richardcavell> Tyrath: I can't help you with the launcher thing.  Sorry.  But rest assured that FF 3.0 and 3.5 can coexist happily
<Tyrath> gartral: ok, i just typed ff in bash and it launched firefox. i tried the same with alt+f2 and it didn't work
<Tyrath> richardcavell: I just don't like wasted space :/
<gartral> Tyrath: you have to specify its a gui alias.. and i forget how to do that
<Tyrath> gartral: ah
<newbuntu> Tyrath, gartral: you might try logging out and then back in again
<durt> newbuntu, you can't order free discs in bulk.
<Tyrath> newbuntu: i've had ff bound for ages. the system would have picked it up by now
<newbuntu> durt: and then sell them?
<gartral> Tyrath: i added shiretoko's launcher to my awn p[anel ^^
<newbuntu> durt: it's legal because the source code is included along with the disk?
<newbuntu> Tyrath: alias ?
<Tyrath> gartral: i have awn aswell, but it requires full graphics to run, and it eats away a lot of power
<Tyrath> newbuntu: aliases that work with the alt+f2 launcher
<durt> newbuntu, the source is published by Ubuntu, there's no need to include the source for gpl compliance, and this is offtopic.
<newbuntu> Tyrath: not that I know, just throwing out an idea
<Tyrath> newbuntu: thanks anyhow
<newbuntu> durt: I don't think so, GPL is part of ubuntu so it's on topic
<newbuntu> anyway thanks
 * Tyrath wishes that if he launched an application in bash, when he closed the terminal the application still ran...
<danbhfive> Tyrath: does it work adding a &?
<gartral> Tyrath: you need to use a screen
<Tyrath> and I think it's really silly that we need two versions of firefox...
<Tyrath> i hate redundancy when it's not necessary
<Tyrath> i mean don't shiretoko and firefox have the same runtime files? so if one goes kaput so too will the other?
 * steven_J_M is worried that a securty upgrade of the kernel didn't go according to plan, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/251667/
<Tyrath> danbhfive: you mean, allocating it to a background process. this allows you to run other programs from the same terminal, but if you shut the terminal it will close both programs
<gwildor> Tyrath, run               command &                that should keep it running when term closes
<danbhfive> noyeah
<danbhfive> yeah
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<Tyrath> gwildor: are you sure? because I think what I told danbhfive is what happens. I'll experiment now...
<edbian> I'm looking for a good cli program that can report my various temperature readings (system, cpu, hdd) What can you suggest
<gwildor> Tyrath, it works as expected for me
<Tyrath> gwildor: nope. what i said to danbhfive is exactly what happens for me
<houms> gartral thanks for the advice but it doesnt work either
<mazda01_> anyone in here familar with pcmanfm?
<ctmjr> Tyrath: try command & disown
<Tyrath> gwildor: even if I run progs as a backgroun process, closing terminal closes them all
<houms> funny thing is it has the same error
<houms> gizmo: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<danbhfive> Tyrath: try exiting with 'exit'
<gwildor> Tyrath, i did..             in gterm           xterm &       then closed gterm.... xterm is still there
<gwildor> Tyrath, try with xterm, for giggles.... what command did you use?
<Tyrath> gwildor: so you're running gterm in xterm? *i'm confused
<gwildor> i am running xterm FROM gterm..... then i close gterm, and xterm still runs
<ftw> edbian: I've used a program called "sensors" to show temps of cores and hard drives
<edbian> ftw: sensors or "lm-sensors" ?
<gwildor> Tyrath, open gterm, type xterm &, then close gterm        ..... xterm is still running
<ftw> edbian: I don't remember--I think both
<ZuMM> Hi, please, I need some help to set my webcam in a macbook 4.1 black
<ftw> edbian: I run "sensors" from the command prompt now, and get a result
<edbian> thanks!
<edbian> :)
<Tyrath> gwildor: ok. with gterm and xterm for some weird reason what you say is true. unfortunately, it doesn't work for firefox
<gwildor> lemme try  FF
<danbhfive> Tyrath: try disown as someone suggested
<ctmjr> Tyrath: if you want to keep the process alive after closing the terminal try command & disown
<Tyrath> ahh - thanks ctmjr - that works
<gwildor> Tyrath, FF *crashes*, it doesnt close....
<Tyrath> gwildor: when i said it closes, that's what I meant :P
<houms> anyone skype or gizmo help? neither work with same error
<houms> gizmo: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tamil_cat> quit
<Tyrath> ctmjr: can you explain to me why it doesn't disown by default?
<Tyrath> ctmjr: or please point me to a resource, and ill read about it
<spO> do any of you know how to compile fglrx/ati drivers for a custom ubuntu kernel?
<ctmjr> Tyrath: to bash closing the terminal is like pressing the ctrl + c keys it thinks you are done running the process and terminates it
<houms> anyone skype or gizmo help? neither work with same error error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tyrath> ctmjr: actually i understand foreground... it allows you to understand what happens when a program crashes. but with background processes - i don't understand why they don't disown by default
<Tyrath> ctmjr: because who would willingly close a terminal to crash a program?
<puff> Tyrath: Probably because they're child processes of your shell process, so when you kill your shell process (by logging out) they get killed.
<puff> Tyrath: In unix, processes that are expected to run with a life of their own (aka daemons) are not run of the mill.
<puff> Tyrath: Of course, that was a long time ago...
<Tyrath> puff: i understand what you're saying. but why wouldn't ubuntu designers design the background command so it automatically disowns the process in the shell?
<puff> Tyrath: In unix, processes that are expected to run with a life of their own (aka daemons) are not run of the mill.
<Tyrath> puff: you're going to have to explain the mill to me
<puff> Tyrath: Ubuntu did not spring forth, fully formed like Athena, from Mark Shuttleworth's head.
<gwildor> Tyrath, its code from before there ever was ubuntu.....
<stlsaint> hello to all
<puff> Tyrath: "run of the mill" is a colloquialism in american english, meaning roughly something like "business as usual"
<gwildor> Tyrath, he means they arent regular programs...they are...special
<jedc> stlsaint, hi
<dsnyders> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<puff> Tyrath:  interestingly, the expression refers to the gross output of a aweving mill, before any quality assurance is conducted.
<puff> Weaving mill.
<Tyrath> gwildor puff: having some programming expertise, myself, usually i'm required, when an opportunity presents itself, to make the program more user friendly. i don't understand how running a gnome program in the background exists, when disowning that program could be a default function of running programs in the background
<stlsaint> who here is still running windows on a seperate partition....
<puff> Tyrath: It's a standard practice that dates from 30+ years ago in the unix world.
<puff> Tyrath: By default, spawned processes are not daemon processes.
<Tyrath> puff: so people would rather type <program>&disown than <program>& ?
<gwildor> Tyrath, it was designed in a time when you only had your 1 shell....you didnt open as many as you want... there wasnt X.... just you and your shell.......you wouldnt want forgotten background processes using all resources, harming the other users
<zetheroo1> how do I chnage the computer name is Ubuntu Jaunty?
<jedc> stlsaint, i have windows 7 in a vm, but i cant find anything i want to use it for
<puff> Tyrath: You may think it's more user-friendly for the default to be otherwise, but that would involve changing the expected behavior for a few million other people.
<Tyrath> gwildor: they could change the design tho...
<gwildor> Tyrath, welcome to linux, you are free to make anychanges you want, and submit them, and have them used
<puff> Tyrath: Also, be glad you have disown, it used to require some fairly arcane syntax to do that,.
<stlsaint> jedc: i feel the same way...i just took of my xp part and put that into vbox but i dont know what to do with it
<danbhfive> Tyrath: you could use gnome-open or gnome-do.  Maybe you just need to use a different program
<puff> Tyrath: Ah, good point by gwildor... not only would you hyave to make the change, you'd also have to convince people to adopt your change.
<getxsick> 9.04 live cd supports LVM?
<Tyrath> gwildor: i forgot to add that i've never been trained in software development, just business applications :P
<stlsaint> does anyone know how to use winff
<TruthTaco> whats the command that will log me into root
<stlsaint> for video conversion
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where can I find a good list of repositories?
<puff> getxsick: I would expect it to do so but I do not know from personal knowledge that it does.
<Ushaib> TruthTaco: sudo -i
<arand> TruthTaco: sudo -i will give you a root console
<TruthTaco> thanks
<stlsaint> TACO: you mean terminal or session
<TruthTaco> session
<gwildor> Ushaib, arand , no one uses sudo su anymore?
<Tyrath> gwildor: for starters, getting my head around the whole pointer thing in C, freaks me out
<getxsick> puff: have to chroot to restore GRUB at MBR but apart from /boot everything is on LVM and can't chroot ;/
<stlsaint> gksudo nautilus...for jaunty will give you a root gui
<jedc> stlsaint, i run on a macbook pro, and dual booted os x for a while but got rid of it
<gwildor> Ushaib, arand , or did it come in with the gksudo fad
<Tyrath> puff: but an interesting point - why wouldn't people want the change? are the majority of linux users ex unix users or something?
<arand> gwildor: not reccomended, sudo -i mimics the same command but with better environment variable handling afaik.
<puff> getxsick: Ugh, I'm sorry for you.  This is why I am afraid of and skeptical of such newfangled things :-)
<stlsaint> jedc: im at a lost on what to do with my windows...i run UCE, UE2.3 and soon karmic but what more would one need for windows?!?!?!?
<Tyrath> puff: or is the issue that ubuntu would thus be less compatible with other lsbs?
<puff> Tyrath: Linux is a direct descendant of unix. Linux is regarded by many as simply another flavor of unix.
<puff> Perhaps by most.
<getxsick> puff: lvm is not so recent
<puff> getxsick: It is to me :-).
<ninjaslim> i'm trying to share the network connection of my MacBook Pro so that my Ubuntu box can use it, i have it configured on the Mac side, can't get configuration on the Ubuntu side right
<puff> getxsick: I'm still a little distrustful of DHCP.
<Tyrath> puff: but they could always change the unix command...
<getxsick> puff: :D
<puff> Tyrath: Go right ahead.
<ninjaslim> it detects the connection stays connected, then disconnects, and while it's connected it can't access any web pages
<ninjaslim> any idea what's going on here
<puff> Tyrath: And when you've got your new version, see how much luck you have with convincing everybody to use it.
<getxsick> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<puff> Tyrath:  It's a human issue, not a technical one.
<TruthTaco> OK another question, i have a hard drive, and i want a program to be able to write to it, how do i set permissions so any program can write to it?
<Tyrath> puff: lol. why would noone want to use it?
<getxsick> i copied bash binary to /bin/bash
<getxsick> and nothing
<ninjaslim> any idea what's going on here
<stlsaint> what are you using for ubuntu side?
<stlsaint> ninjaslim...
<puff> Tyrath: I have my own little list of usability improvements I'd like to see.
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: i would need to do manual configuration right in say network settings and not use dhcp for eth0 right?
<puff> Tyrath: Probably because it would break a few hundred different things in your average running program.
<Tyrath> puff: so generally it's command related with linux, people say don't touch it. if it's gui related people say, go right ahead?
<jedc> TruthTaco, if the drive is mounted as /media/myDrive, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/myDrive
<gwildor> Tyrath, much like you are here, wishing someone would make a change you prefer, there would be 20 people wishing they would change it back.....
<TruthTaco> thanks
<Guest99817> im getting an error while trying to install. Soft Reset Failed (Device Not Ready) error upon installing Ubuntu
<puff> Tyrath: Well yo're talking about something that cuts pretty deep into the core of unix.
<puff> Tyrath: Process control, etc.
<stlsaint> ninjaslim: right no dont use DHCP...set ip, gateway and dns manual...
<Tyrath> puff: yeah good point
<stlsaint> Guest99817: what are you trying to install?
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: ok, so gateway should be the ip of the macbook pro or the router and what about dns?
<gwildor> Tyrath, its not that its "command related"..... how would you feel if you bought a car, and the gas/brake were reversed....
<stlsaint> get that from router
<Guest99817> stlsaint, ubuntu..
<puff> Tyrath:  Probably the simplest thing would be to integrate disowsn more tightly into bash shell, so it feels more like bg/fg/etc.
<stlsaint> or mac i mean...same as mac should be
<blognewb> hello good eve? if i manually type and run the spawn-fcgi command, it executes right, but if i run the init.d/php-fastcgi file instead, it seems that it's not calling it... how do i check this? can i do an "echo" inside the switch case in the init.d file?
<ninjaslim> stlsaint, all of the info shoul dbe same as mac?
<clete> anyone knows how to edit icons on gedit filebrowser pane?
<Tyrath> puff: yeah, that would be a plus :)
<stlsaint> except IP
<Tyrath> i'll brb, being called for lunch
<stlsaint> Guest99817: how are you trying to install...cd/usb/ext hdd??
<gwildor> Tyrath, in linux/unix world, not so many things get changed...as much as new things are created to serve the purpose
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: how do i know about dns?
<arand> clete: filebrowser pane?
<puff> So, anybody familair iwth openoffice macros?
<Guest99817> stlsaint, cd
<puff> I need to clean up this docfile that a colleague created (by, sigh, importing an HTML file I sent them and then makinga bunch of changeS).
<clete> arand: yes. filebrowser sidepane in gedit
<clete> it's a plugin
<clete> in gedit
<stlsaint> Ninja:im not too familiar with mac but you should be able to enter maybe a terminal and sorta like with windows do something like a ipconfig /all to get all network info
<stlsaint> Guest: what system...laptop or desktop
<ninjaslim> does the mac address need to be the same too
<ninjaslim> ninjaslim: MacBook Pro runs Mac OS X which is sharing the connection with the PC runing Ubuntu, connection originates on MAc
<stlsaint> are you using the mac as the "hub" for the ubuntu system
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: yes i'm using it as the hub
<elliotf> I could really use some help with recovering an lvm2 volume.  I'm following the directions at http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874, but the 'vgchange' command in 'listing 7.' does not make any volumes active.
<stlsaint> so you say mac is setup right so you should be able to go thru network settings on buntu machine and connect to mac via lan
<elliotf> instead I get "0 logical volume(s) in volume group "VolGroup01" now active"
<leaf-sheep> Where can I download latest Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04? (Latest as updated packages, not the original packages on the disc).  A slipstreamed iso.
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: yes
<jedc> leaf-sheap, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<jedc> leaf-sheap, when you download and burn a cd, it is updated until new updates are released
<stlsaint> unless you trust the source who tells you that they have not messed with the iso i recommend you download the original iso and just do a sudo update
<goku12205> does anyone know where i can find a http exploit?
<leaf-sheep> jedc: There already are updates since the original iso released back in April. I'm looking for a way to update the iso.
<stlsaint> ninja when you go to wireless settings what do you get on buntu machine...i cant look as my machine is already configured for wireless
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: wireless settings, or network settings?
<arand> clete: heh, never saw that one before... sorry not sure how to edit icons there specifically, they will follow userglobal theme though, I guess.
<jedc> leaf-sheap, they update the iso on the website i believe, just whichever one you burn will become outdated as there are more releases
<RaidRecovery> anyone familiar with mdadm ?
<jedc> the iso you dl today will be different from next weed
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: wiireless has nothing litted
<ninjaslim> *listed
<stlsaint> yea the same is on mine...you wont be able to connect or change network settings for a seperat connection while you are connected to your current internet
<stlsaint> goku:in ubuntu?
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: wait so you mean i need to disconnect from the one that i'm trying to coinfigur right now and then reconfigure
<xgm> hi
<stlsaint> i believe so...reconfigure so you can manually set your connection settings to your mac and then connect via mac
<stlsaint> xgm: hello
<stlsaint> ninjaslim: have you checked the forums
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: yeah they said enable it on Mac end and that's it
<arand> jedc: leaf-sheep: the iso downloaded ubuntu won't change with new updates/patches, it's only the dailies (i.e. development versions) that does that.
<stlsaint> yea i know on windows the "hub" system would show in the available wireless networks to connect to...but you can still do it manually
<xgm> so i have a question.. the pc that i use ubuntu with is going to be running as an ftp server at home so i can access my pc from school. My router uses NAT so i use PPPoE to connect to the internet and have an IP which can be accessed on port 21. But when my internet dies, and comes back up, the PPPoE IP is not renewed. How can i fix this?
<stlsaint> arand: not sure why leaf wanted a slipstreamed iso when he can just customize ubuntu as he goes along
<leaf-sheep> arand: I remember reading an article once about updating the ISO.  I can't find it again.
<stlsaint> xgm: whats making your internet die?
<Hordeking> stlsaint: A computer virus.
<Hordeking> stlsaint: A bubonic worm.
<jedc> arand, thanks, i didnt know that
<fogus> I would like to dual-boot windows xp/windows server/linux/linux/linux/etc.  this shouldn't be to hard but I would like to be able to encrypt the windows installs with truecrypt and the linux installs with dmcrypt.  what do I install first: windows or linux? (I believe the answer is "windows" ususaly, but perhaps this is different with truecrypt)
<xgm> stlsaint: i have verizon DSL, and sometimes when it rains, the modem disconnects from the internet.
<jedc> arand, you mean all the updates i do (e.g. apt-get upgrade) are included in the iso when you dl it? you need to do all the upgrades once you install?
<stlsaint> hordeking: ????
<jedc> arand, *are not
<xgm> after some time it obviously reconnects, but my linux doesnt renew the PPPoE IP
<stlsaint> xgm: you cant set your router to renew auto?
<arand> leaf-sheep: that should be on the ubuntu wiki somewhere, it's a rather involved process I think.
<NoMS_> is there a command to make sure samba is running?   I setup a file server using samba and used the /etc/init.d/samba restart, but when I try to connect using win, it cannot find my shared folders...
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: wow i cannot get this to work
<fuzzybunny> Does anyone know if it possible to get two finger scrolling to work on my touchpad(I think it is an alps I am not sure how to check). There is nothing in my xorg.conf and if I enable the two finger scrolling in the mouse properties it doesn't work but the edge scrolling works
<stlsaint> ninja: whats the issue?
<jedc> NoMS_, ps -e | grep samba might work if the name of the process is samba
<stlsaint> still on mac side or ubuntu side
<xgm> stlsaint: my router renews my IP. But my router has NAT, which im sure you know makes it so that all my computers share the router's IP. But i can use PPPoE to make my linux box have an external IP to that of my router. But after my router regains internet, my PPPoE connection does not restart itself, and therefore I have no internet. In other words, how can i get either my linux box to reboot itself once a day, or my pppoe to rene
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where can I find a good list of repositories?  I get a bunch of errors like this:  W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<arand> jedc: As far as I know: When a final version is released, the iso will not change thereafter, all updates will have to be installed when you do a fresh install from the iso. (Exception is the update point releases of LTS versions, but those are far apart still.)
<bucky> NoMS_:  ps -ef | grep mbd
<durt> xgm, either 'sudo pon dsl-provider' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<xgm> alright.. will try that now. brb
<bucky> NoMS_:  netstat -anpt
<arand> dsnyders: that's a repo for edgy, it's unsupporded since a good while back.
<NoMS_> jedc, bucky: thanks..it's showing smbd running
<bucky> NoMS_:   maybe even /etc/init.d/samba status
<durt> xgm, assuming you set it up with pppoeconf
<xgm> yes
<xgm> i set up with pppoeconf
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: it's ubuntu side, the connection works but i can't get onto the internet, no pages open, and the connection intermittently disonncets and recnnects
<stlsaint> lol...thanks durt i was typing way more and you saved some finger clicks
<stlsaint> ninja: sounds like router to mac side now..if buntu can reach and connect than its open...what port are you trying to go thru?
<NoMS_> crap, yeah everythings running, I just can't connect.  It doesn't display my share folder in the network box.  guess I will check my config
<stlsaint> on buntu
<bucky> NoMS_:  is nmbd  running also?
<bucky> NoMS_:  nmbd is a server that understands and can reply to NetBIOS over IP name service requests
<jedc> is there an easy way to get a fresh source.list file?
<jedc> *sources.list
<NoMS_> yesh running samba status shows smbd and nmbd running
<dsnyders> How do I display which ubuntu I'm running?
<NoMS_> dsnyders, system -> About :)
<zetheroo> could someone help me get this going https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<arand> dsnyders: or use "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<libtech> NoMS_: did you try typing like smb://ip_address into the address bar?
<NoMS_> in ubuntu or win?
<libtech> ubuntu
 * scott_ino2 thinks the routine check is stupid
<libtech> im assuming you are trying to access windows shared folders?
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: i have no clue, how can i set the port?
<dsnyders> arand, It says 8.04 hardy.  Why is there a bunch of Edgy repositories in the software sources then?
<TigerCR1200> I need a program to edit PDF files, does anyone have a suggestion?
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, what are you trying to do with them
<ctmjr> TigerCR1200: try pdfedit
<TigerCR1200> I have one I need to change some information on, correct typoes and things
<TigerCR1200> ctmjr, thank you Ill give it a look
<arand> dsnyders: I have no idea, I would guess they've been added manually somehow...
<NoMS_> libtech, yes.  it shows the share in the browser.  If I click on it, I get a file not found.
<jahocolips> Is there a flash player out with support for the PPC architecture yet?
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, yeah pdfedit can handle that... i had a java program around here that was non open source but it did a little more
<scott_ino2> i'll try and find the name
<TigerCR1200> thank you scott_ino2
<dsnyders> arand, is there a good list of repositories somewhere?
<stlsaint> ninja: are you running a firewall?
<ninjaslim> stlsaint: i think my router runs a firewall but that shouldn't matter, i don't think my mac runs one
<jahocolips> Is there a flash player out with support for the PPC architecture yet?
<NoMS_> libtech... I think I may have found the problem.  It is showing the owner as root.  I'm assuming that this is the problem..what you think?
<libtech> NoMS_: im not sure, sorry
<arand> dsnyders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<tuxwulf> My live USB ends with a BusyBox shell and an (initramfs) _  prompt. What can I do to get Ubuntu started properly?
<NoMS_> guess not... still now working in the browser.  live to fight another day... thanks for your help libtech
<stlsaint> what port is setup on your mac for ssh or are you using ssh talk to your systems?
<jedc> stlsaint, default is 80, but that is for ssh in general i think
<stlsaint> ninjaslim: this should take care of you as i must go....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, I really can't seem to find it sorry.... pdfedit should suit you though
<stlsaint> jedc: well i believe he might have some different setups going on but i cant be for sure
<stlsaint> jedc: you know anything about video converting in ubuntu jaunty
<TigerCR1200> Yeah PDF edit is working. I really despise PDF documents though
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, what are you trying to do...
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, but pdfs are so wonderful
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, i deal with lots of scribus awesomeness a lot so im a little biased
<perscitus> How do i get Wifi working on a Mini 10v?
<jedc> stlsaint, if you are talking about converting video formats, not really except i found a useful script for converting mkv to avi so its playable on a ps3 :p
<Cocoabean> perscitus: have you looked into ndiswrapper, if your card is unsupported
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, i might be able to help you, what are you trying to do.
<tarsman> hi all, any experienced in IBM System x3550 M2 with ubuntu server? please help. thank you.
<TigerCR1200> scott_ino2, I don't have a problem with them if I am creating them I just don't like going back and fixing other peoples mess ups.
<scott_ino2> TigerCR1200, until you get paid to do it from scratch ;-)
<dsnyders> scott_ino2, Do you know a good tutorial for Scribus.  I want to design some calendar layouts (eg daytimer)
<perscitus> cocoa117-->  It is broadcom so yes it is supported. Wiki says it works but it is wrong
<TigerCR1200> scott_ino2, depends on the time line for that, I've been paid to create some really simple ones. Receipt type things.
<Cocoabean> perscitus: it may be the encyrption you are using that is keeping it from working, are you using encryption?
<perscitus> cocoa117-->  just WPA
<scott_ino2> dsnyders, they have a basic calendar plugin... but you might wanna check out scribusstuff.org
<scott_ino2> they have some good templates
<scott_ino2> if i remember correctly
<stlsaint> scott: well i installed winff yesterday but whenever i try and conver anything it errors out and i fail
<Cocoabean> perscitus: some cards are 'supported' but dont support certain newer encyrption modes, Ndiswrapper uses windows drivers, I'm not really sure how but it works , sometimes with the same limitations
<scott_ino2> dsnyders, im sure you can modify them to suit your needs
<stlsaint> jedc:ill take that!!
<rodrigo> alguien habla español?
<perscitus> cocoa117-->  If one has to use ndiswrapper then There is no reason to use Ubuntu.
<perscitus> cocoa117-->  anyways, you cant help me so stop trying.
<Cocoabean> perscitus: that's a little bit of an extreme statement. it runs in linux
<Neurotiquette> Yeah
<Neurotiquette> Wtf
<Neurotiquette> lol
<perscitus> besides, Wiki says it is supported, including wifi.
<perscitus> Therefore, no reason to.
<stlsaint> scott: anything?
<Cocoabean> perscitus: well it obviously doesnt work, so good luck
<zetheroo> anyone out there using apt-proxy?
<Jaykul> Hey, after the latest round of updates and a reboot, my system won't boot -- it's dumping to busybox after failing to mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ...
<Jaykul> The uuid it mentions shows up when I look in there, and switching it to the /dev/sda1 naming yields the same result. Any ideas?
<perscitus> How do i get Wifi working on a Mini 10v?
<hellues> a nightmare to remember !!!!
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, sorry didnt see it
<scott_ino2> type my name then hit tab and it'll show up for red for me
<scott_ino2> actually you can just type scott and hit tab and it'll autocomplete next time
<Guest46039> i plugged my flash drive into another computer with ubuntu and i can create folders and have read and write access but why can't i copy paste files into it? dragging works i think (my mom did that), trying to add read and write as root by doing gksudo nautilus does not help at all because it still says i am not allowed to make changes
<stlsaint> scott_ino2: yea im just looking for a good video converting program
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, what are you trying to convert, as in from what format to what
<scott_ino2> different formats i usually use different tools
<stlsaint> ScottG: just and example but avi to mpeg4
<dsnyders> scott_ino2, Thanks.  I've bookmarked the page for later.  Looks good.
<hellues> nightmare to remember !!!!
<stlsaint> scott_ino2: my bad
<SuperMiguel> guys im getting a softreset failed error.. any idea what that error is?
<dsnyders> arand, Thanks for the repository list pointer.  No errors now, but gnucash is still several versions behind.
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, for simple conversions you could try http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<scott_ino2> stlsaint, i realize it's actually a full video editor, but you just loud the file up and then it has a selector for various outputs
<scott_ino2> dsnyders, yea I actually found out about that recently it's not too bad
<vassler> If I had a regular text document using gedit, is there a way to count how many character's are used in the text file?
<MeditatingFrog> problem:  dictionary on the panel doesn't function reliably.  ideas?
<schmitty> If is was told I need Evolution development libraries, how would I go about searching the repositories to find the package name so that I can issue the 'sudo apt-get package' command correctly
<perscitus> How do i get Wifi working a hidden SSID on a Mini 10v?
<puff> Anybody know how to resize a whole bunch of images in an open office document at the same time?
<stlsaint> scott_ino2: thanks i will check it out...later
<schmitty> how do I search package details with apt-get
<puff> schmitty: sudo aptitude search evolution
<schmitty> ahh puff
<puff> schmitty: Possibly even:  sudo aptitude search evolution | fgrep -i lib
<MeditatingFrog> schmitty:  have you tried man apt-get?
<puff> MeditatingFrog: Woldn't help.
<puff> MeditatingFrog: It'd hav eto be "man apt-cache"
<puff> MeditatingFrog: Which is one of the reasons :I recommend using aptitude instead.
<MeditatingFrog> puff:  would man aptitude help?
<Koganei> so I'm on Moblin on my netbook at the moment and have no access to any other computer. No cd, no usb key. Is there a way for me to install Ubuntu and wipe Moblin on this computer?
<MeditatingFrog> !Moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Moblin
<puff> I think the keyword phrase you're looknig for is "net installer".
<Koganei> Moblin is this distro that is geared for social/online interaction
<puff> Debian used to have one, I wonder if ubuntu does.
 * Koganei is not sure what the guts of Moblin are based on
<libtech> Koganei: is it made by intel?
<Koganei> yeah
<puff> Koganei: Go to here and scroll down to "Server and network installations" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Koganei> oh, I can net install from a ubuntu server?
<ctmjr> Tyrath:
<puff> ARgh, I hate dealing with stupid word processors.
<puff> Not that OO is that st upid, but.
<vassler> If I had a regular text document using gedit, is there a way to count how many character's are used in the text file?
<puff> I'm half tempted to try to export it all to HTML, write a shells cript to run the images througth imagemagick,then import it all back in./
<puff> vassler: Yes.
<ctmjr> vassler: the wc command will count them for you
<dsnyders> vassler, wc file will give you the word count, line count and character count
<Tamnakz> Is there a chat program that'll do video for aim or gmail?
 * puff was actually off checking to see if "man -k count" would turn up wc or not.
<vassler> dsnyders: How?
<puff> Survey says: yes.
<puff> vassler: man wc
<dsnyders> vassler, wc filename
<MeditatingFrog> wc, cool
<Snake> hm
<puff> vassler: It's a command line tool.
<vassler> OH in terminal?
<gartral> dsnyders: does it break "words" up as every 4 charecters, or by looking for non alphanumeric charecters at the "end" of a real word
<vassler> OK
<tarsman> hi puff, i'm tarsman. i'm just trying my luck if you have any idea how compatible IBM System x3550 M2 with ubuntu server?
<Voltaire> Hello people
<puff> tarsman:  Sorry, no clue about that.  Did you try googling on it?
<dsnyders> gartral, I think it considers a word as a series of non blank characters surrounded by blanks
<tarsman> thank you puff.
<mikegerwitz> Tamnakz: Empathy may be able to; can try installing that. I'm not positive that it supports video over those protocols though
<puff> tarsman:  I know IBM was putting serious amounts of work into running redhat images on their big iron a few years back, and IBM is certainly in bed iwth redhat and linux in general, so it's entirely possible.  Maybe even likely.
<tarsman> yes I google for it and I found one but not too conclusive for me.
<ctmjr> here you go all about wc http://www.linfo.org/wc.html
<streblo> which java installation package is best for general programming purposes?
<gartral> dsnyders: so in other words its not accurate to either standard
<johoja> is there a way to downgrade a package?
<dsnyders> gartral, how else would you do it?  A dictionary lookup of each string to see if it is an actual word?
<ctmjr> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<johoja> package i said
<johoja> not ubuntu.
<gartral> no, but the "right" way is too look at each word, and if theres a nonalpha numeric charecter at the end, add 1 toy the word count and look at the next line of A/N chars
<Voltaire> what are you trying to downgrade to?
<thiebaude> streblo, sun-java6-jdk
<mikegerwitz> apt-get accepts "packagename=version"
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings... I have lost all rights to access my data partition... it seems to be mounting as a read only partition.
<viky> HI
<mikegerwitz> johoja: sudo apt-get install package=version
<thiebaude> streblo, i hope thats the right one
<viky> HI ALL
<Voltaire> Yeah, remove in synaps man then just do that
<thiebaude> viky, hi
<viky> I WANT TO CONFIGURE MY OFFICE COMMUNICATOR
<viky> WITH UBUNTU
<thiebaude> !caps
<FloodBot3> viky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<viky> sorry'
<thiebaude> viky, hehe
<tarsman> puff: so far this is what I've found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219514
<streblo> thiebaude, any reason you chose that one in particular?
<viky> has anyone have any idea
<puff> streblo: Honestly, I've been primarlky a java programmer the past ten years or so and I'd lean towards just unpacking the JDK in a   separate subdirectory.
<zetheroo> I need help with apt-proxy
<thiebaude> streblo, that should be the one
<puff> streblo: Too many variables otherwise, if you're doing serious programming.
<streblo> puff, all i want to do is run lucene, i dont really want to think about it too much
<streblo> or solr, rather
<puff> streblo: Ah, then that's not "general programming purposes" :-).
<streblo> we might roll some java code
<puff> streblo: Prolly sun-java6-jdk.
<streblo> ok, sold
<thiebaude> streblo, yep
<android6011> >	if i install vbox in ubuntu, and i dont have the drives mounted in ubuntu say /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc, can the guest os still access the drives in any way? i want the guest os to be completely in control of those drives
<viky> anybody aware on how to configure official chat service
<puff> streblo: You might find my tutorial helpful.
<puff> streblo: Then again, it might be out of date by now.
<puff> streblo: For lucene,t hat is.  http://darksleep.com/lucene
<rndm> so i've got myself into a bit of a situation with grub2. my boot device is /dev/sda but the os resides on /dev/sdb1. i can't figure out how to explain this to grub-install
<puff> I really need to dig into lucene again and update/expandthat tutorial.
<john> how do you transfer images using hplip?
<john> i need to transfer from a sd card.
<xTheGoat121x> I cannot get this to work, my system was fine until just recently, and now one of my partitions has decided to go read-only on me.
<schmitty> what do I do.... an installation says 'No package 'libebook-1.2' found' yet an apt-get install command shows it is already installed. What do I do then. This happens all the time
<dotblank> Anyway to encode my surround51 device into a ac3 spdif stream?
<gwildor> schmitty, the  correct ver?
<schmitty> yeah
<schmitty> No package 'libebook-1.2' found
<schmitty> ibebook1.2-9 is already the newest version.
<streblo> puff, this is a dumb question, but apt couldnt find the package. what repository am i looking in?
<schmitty> If an install is looking for libebook1.2 and I have libe1.2-9 that should be fine right?
<Voltaire> John, doesn't hplip just save to location?
<mikegerwitz> schmitty: libeboox-1.2 and libebook1.2-9 are different packages
<mikegerwitz> libebook*
<schmitty> how do I get the older libebook version?
<schmitty> aptitude search only shows newer version
<gartral> anyone know what to do with .mht files?
<viky> i need help
<viky> can anybody help me
<Voltaire> Schmitty, "MIKEGERWITZ: apt-get accepts "packagename=version""
<Voltaire> whats the question
<mikegerwitz> schmitty, it looks like that package you're trying to install is searching for a package under a slightly different name - without the dash before the version.  Try using the --ignore-missing to force it to install
<viky> i need to configure chat service in office network
<gartral> !helpme | viky
<ubottu> viky: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ecumenical_> is there a way to get a program such as Meld to generate a report of differences between files in a directory and files which I've modified?
<viky> just like office communicator
<puff> ecumenical_: Your question is a big hard to parse, but it sounds like you may want kdiff3.
<viky> will kdiff3 help me configure chat service
<ecumenical_> puff, ok. Yea, I want to generate a report of changes between two copies of a file. (files actually)
<puff> viky: Probably not.
<viky> then
<ecumenical_> viky, what type of chat service do you want to configure?
<puff> ecumenical_: I like meld, but kdiff3 is awesomely handy for when I have, for example, two different file trees from two different svn code checkouts and I need to figure out which files have changes  and merge them all together.
<viky> which can connect to my office network
<Voltaire> Do you mean office where you work or office as in the microsoft suite
<viky> yes
<ecumenical_> puff, I have meld installed, does it generate printable or e-mail-able diff reports?
<viky> just like microsoft office communicator
<puff> ecumenical_: I don't know about generating a report, but the big thing kdiff3 buys you over meld is being able to compare two directory hierarchies.
<rom10> how to activate the interrupt
<Voltaire> ahh ok give me a second
<puff> ecumenical_:  I would kind of assume most diff tools would be able to output patch files, but I never needed it so I: never looked  into it.
<ecumenical_> puff, meld 1.2 has directory comparison
<viky> @voltaire do u have any solution
<schmitty> 'Requested 'libebook-1.2 >= 2.26.3' but version of libebook is 2.26.1' but I kind find that version with aptitude, I can't find anything otherthan 1.2-9
<Voltaire> vinky one second phone
<schmitty> i can't find anything other than 1.2-9
<viky> ok ok go ahead
<viky> i am waiting for your solution
<vipaca> Hello All
<vipaca> I'm looking for an app like gitx for svn anyone know of one
<Voltaire> viky, its a beefed up version of msn messager, I still looking
<viky> thank you so much
<ecumenical_> vipaca, what about git-cola?
<ecumenical_> ooh.. for svn
<viky> voltaire
<viky> ru there
<ecumenical_> vipaca, RapidSVN?
<vipaca> ecumeical_: yeah that the catch
<rom10> anybody has idea about hotplug
<fleixius> How can I resize my root partition while booted?
<kiaas_> local chat? Isn't jabber good for that kind of thing?
<ecumenical_> http://www.rapidsvn.org/index.php/Main_Page
<No1nfoProvided> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me out with getting my logitech g5 mouse to work under jaunty
<vassler> Does anyone know how to make own gtk themes?
<vassler> Does anyone know how to make own gtk themes, for gnome ubuntu?
<ecumenical_> vipaca, SVNx http://www.lachoseinteractive.net/en/community/subversion/svnx/features/
<sephy> what program would you suggest to burn movies to DVDs then watch them in my dvd player?
<schmitty> does anyone know why evoluton doesn't connect exchange 2007 yet?
<ecumenical_> schmitty, because Microsoft doesn't promote interoperability?
<fanshouxiang> hello everyone!
<ctmjr> sephy: acidburn devede are a couple that work well
<sephy> thank you :)
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vassler> I want to make gnome gtk 2.x theme? is there a program that will graphicly simplify this?
<schmitty> ecumenical: then everyone should switch to scalix pronto. I sick and tired of haven
<schmitty> of having to cope wioth this crap
<ecumenical_> schmitty, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-hackers/2007-October/msg00066.html
<sephy> ctmjr: where can I get acid burn? I googled it and check my add/remove for it
<sephy> There is only acid rip
<Ky|e> !ud imo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ud imo
<ecumenical_> schmitty, http://freshmeat.net/projects/brutus
<ctmjr> sephy: sorry it is acidrip which is not what your looking for
<sephy> I got devede. looks like it's what im looking for ;)
<sephy> thanks
<ecumenical_> schmitty, is scalix hard to install?
<ctmjr> sephy: your welcome
<Neurotiquette> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Neurotiquette> And all of you helpful individuals
<Neurotiquette> I'll be back
<eternalecho> Question: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop (I have an Iso I made, as well as the copy I recieved in the mail from the kind folks at Ubuntu) everytime I try to install with either copy I get about a quarter of the way and it stops. do I have a bad disk or what?
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, does it give an error?
<gwildor> eternalecho, how long do you wait after it 'stops'... sometimes on my older systems... they jsut hang for a bit.
<byerley> what's the command to start the wireless manager client from terminal?
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, do you have a windows partition on the machine where you are trying to install Ubuntu?
<eternalecho> no
<ecumenical_> byerley, wicd
<eternalecho> its a blank hard drive
<nanotube> ecumenical_: only if he has wicd installed...
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, what part does it stall on?
<Cocoabean> eternalecho: at work we have burned ubuntu CDs all over and if they get slightly scratched they become unusable, try the disk check option it gives you on boot
<byerley> ecumenical_: wicd is a secondary manager that would need to be installed yeah?
<ecumenical_> byerley, sudo network-manager?
<eternalecho> I just finished that and it said no errors
<skyler> any way to have an animated background? maybe through compiz fusion?
<smarks> try just waiting it out
<eternalecho> I mean I left it for two hours.
<ecumenical_> byerley, iwconfig is on my machine
<smarks> oh nvm then
<smarks> hmm
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, and what happens when you reboot?
<eternalecho> restarts and boots to cd again?
<eternalecho> sorry didn't needthe question mark there.
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, take the cd out, then reboot
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, that might do the trick
<eternalecho> huh?
<MeditatingFrog> hmmmm
<ecumenical_> what happens when you reboot the computer without the CD now?
<smarks> i dont think that will fix it
<eternalecho> oh it gives me an nrdt error I think
<eternalecho> yeah I don't know how that will fix it
<MeditatingFrog> ecumenical_: did you try the disc check option when you boot from the live cd?
<automan070192> hey um i keep trying to download adobe flash player i download it then it doesnt work what do i need to do
<eternalecho> it says ntldr is missing
<copywriter> hello hello
<eternalecho> yes, it said no errors with this copy
<ecumenical_> MeditatingFrog, eternalecho is having the problem.
<MeditatingFrog> ecumenical_: apologies
<ecumenical_> eternalecho, can you write down the exact error?
<ecumenical_> MeditatingFrog, no problem at all :-)
<eternalecho> It just doesn't install after a certain point
<MeditatingFrog> eternalecho: did you try the disc check option?  I think that is your best bet for moving forward.
<KittyBoots> Does the Ubuntu community have any sort of instructor lead or self pased online training certifications to teach people the nuts and bolts of the os?
<quickstart> question
<kiaas_> ntldr is necessary for Windows NT based OSes.
 * MeditatingFrog bows to Voltaire
<smarks> are you trying to format the drive with install
<quickstart> how to install realplayer in Jaunty ppc
<eternalecho> already formatted
<quickstart> ?
<Voltaire> hello frog
<MeditatingFrog> ribbit
<smarks> ext3 4
<eternalecho> Meditation: I've checked the disc no errors
<automan070192> hey um i keep trying to download adobe flash player i download it then it doesnt work what do i need to do
<quickstart> ???
 * MeditatingFrog bows to meditation
<ecumenical_> KittyBoots, http://www.ubuntu.com/training
<kiaas_> eternalecho, are you trying to dual-boot with windows? NTLDR is part of windows.
<Voltaire> viky, sorry about that girlfriend was having a panic attack
<smarks> automan: are you useing 64 bit
<MeditatingFrog> eternalecho: have you had trouble with the cd drive?  do you have another one laying around you can try?
<eternalecho> I put the hard drive into my external hard drive and formatted it.
<eternalecho> reformatted
<eternalecho> sorry its late
<automan070192> no 32
<KittyBoots> ecumenical_: thank you
<automan070192> just to be safe
<Voltaire> Viky: did you find an answer?
<quickstart> anyone know how to install realplayer 10 Gold on Jaunty Jackalope PPC
<smarks> automan: just download the deb file
<ecumenical_> KittyBoots, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<quickstart> or at least point me out to the ppc channel please
<smarks> from flash
<MeditatingFrog> eternalecho: did you say you are installing to an external hard drive?
<ecumenical_> KittyBoots, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
 * MeditatingFrog bows to eternalecho
<eternalecho> no, I used it to reformat
<FiremanEd> quickstart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<automan070192> i have version 6.06
<goku12205> hello
<uhok> Hi goku12205
<smarks> ohhh
<smarks> upgrade
<|Scorp|> hello
<Voltaire> Hi
<quickstart> FiremanEd I tried doing the install via the instruction but at run time I get a segmentation error
<scribawf> How do I re-install my multiboot menu?
<|Scorp|> how install tv tuner express card 34mm for ubuntu 9.04?
<zuz_> hey, can anyone play netflix movies on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<uhok> Is it in flash zuz_
<Revrus> hey, im tryinig to set up an ICS system with my netbook on netbook remix to my xbox 360, is there anyway i could set it up to have the xbox see a upnp stream from another system on the network (not the machine thats doing ics)?
<Voltaire> Scribawf: grub or otherwize
<ecumenical_> What is the keyboard shortcut to bring up the context menu?
<uhok> ecumenical_, Have you googled it?
<scribawf> voltaire; tnx
<copywriter> this is a cool place
<zuz_> not in flash uhok, uses silverlight
<copywriter> i like it here
<kiaas_> quickstart, does REAL's site mention they have a PPC linux client? or what makes you think it exists, even? proprietary companies are often reluctant to support linux at all, let alone non-x86 versions of it. :/
<ecumenical_> yea, earlier, I can't find the exact command
<uhok> zuz_, there is a silverlight plugin called Moonlight for firefox
<nanotube> ecumenical_: i just hit the little "menu" button next to the "windows" key, and that does it for me.
 * copywriter settles down until someone asks a really easy question that he can answer :)
<zuz_> yeah im searching for it
<quickstart> for starters they have an experimental version for ppc
<uhok> I recommend installing medibuntu repos zuz_
<quickstart> but the stable version I tried installing and yet it didn't do anything
<quickstart> and the last experimental i tried but nothing
<zuz_> do you have a link for the medibuntu repos?
<Voltaire> Scribawf; no clue then sorry
<quickstart> even the icon in the menu doesn't react
<uhok> Google medibuntu zuz_
<ecumenical_> nanotube, thanks. I guess I can find the exact command later.
<kiaas_> quickstart, ah. Alrighty then, I avoid anything from REAL like the plague, so have fun.
<zuz_> got it, thanks
<quickstart> thanks kiaas
<uhok> I need to automatically restart an application (in case it crashes), I found http://tinyurl.com/mfynxw but I'm not sure if he's doing it right. Suggestions?
<ecumenical_> uhok, use cron?
<copywriter> i'm going to bed, the right side of my face is already asleep it's time for the rest of me to catch up
<quickstart> question is their a ppc channel for ubuntu
<ecumenical_> uhok, set a cron to check for the program every minute or five minutes.
<uhok> ecumenical_, I'm using cron. Is it simply having it run the program name every few minutes, and if it's running it won't do anything, but it'll run if it isn't?
 * MeditatingFrog bows to the room
<xsatria> hi all...
<uhok> ecumenical_, Yeh, the program name, that's what it just looked like.
<Revrus> hey, im tryinig to set up an ICS system with my netbook on netbook remix to my xbox 360, is there anyway i could set it up to have the xbox see a upnp stream from another system on the network (not the machine thats doing ics)?
<xsatria> visit my blog ya..
<xsatria> xsatria.wordpress.com
<kiaas_> Speaking of which, I still need to figure out why the PPC version of ubuntu kernel panics on my old blue-berry iMac
<Crash2108> Excuse me kind sirs.
<ecumenical_> uhok, I'm not sure if it will spawn multiple processes or just one. Try a cronjob and monitor your processes with 'top'
<ecumenical_> uhok, you could maybe make a ruby or python script to check if the application is running and spawn it if it isn't. then use cron to run that script every minute.
<ecumenical_> or perl
<ecumenical_> or bash
<mazda01> what program does someone use to view a dvd folder containing the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders?
<uhok> ecumenical_,  I would prefer bash, since that's the only one I know. Can you suggest how it would be layed out in a Pm possibly?
<ecumenical_> mazda01, k3b might work
<Revrus> mazda, you try vlc?
<ecumenical_> uhok, ok
<nanotube> uhok: use "pgrep" to search for target process. if exists, do nothing, if doesn't exist, run it.
<xsatria> hi, how to use a makefile??
<hblaw> just come to say hello.
<mazda01> xsatria, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Crash2108> sudo make me a sandwich
<mot> Same here hello
<smarks> haha nice
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up internet connection sharing to share a upnp stream from another machine?
<mazda01> ecumenical_, i don't see an option in k3b to play a dvd folder structure
<mazda01> Revrus, will try next
<CaptainCrook> anybody in here for the... named.conf ?
<Revrus> mazda01, i saw somewhere that if you rename to files in VIDEO to i think it was .mpg then you would be able to run it in most players
<anom01y> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Revrus> mazda01, worked in WMP on vista at least for a copy of the dark knight
<mazda01> Revrus, vlc works but i have stuttering in vlc audio but other video files, mpg or avi don't stutter in other programs. anyone know of any guides for checking vlc pulseaudio issues?
<kerm|t> what's the best way to send audio out a different computer's soundcard?
<zuz_> is there a way to get all the apps from medibuntu at once?
<mazda01> Revrus, you don't need to rename .vob files, you can just play them in most  any player but i just wanted to check the dvd before I burned it onto disc
<zuz_> i didnt understand it
<uhok> zuz_, It's on the repository guide page.
<xsatria> there's anyone have a makefile tutorial here?
<uhok> xsatria, Have you googled that?
<Voltaire> MAZDA01: vlc will do it too by the way
<Voltaire> SATRIA: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=makefile+tutorial&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<uhok> ecumenical_, Rerunning the program in cron (when I close it) makes it dysfunctional for some reason.
<Revrus> Voltaire, thats what hes using atm, but hes having stuttering
<mazda01> Voltaire, vlc is playing my dvd folder structure. worked a treat
<uhok> ecumenical_, I wonder how to do the "if" and tie the commands together in a bash script.
<uhok> mazda01, Just so you know, vlc will play iso files as well.
<hblaw> zuz_, I think you just need to add the source and do "sudo apt-get install" or use synaptic after that
<Voltaire> REVRUS: ahhh hmm
<uhok> zuz_, Make sure you Sudo Apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mazda01> uhok, i know, vlc will pretty much play anything, so will mplayer.
<pheonix> hey guys which is the best torrent client
<kiaas_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up internet connection sharing to share a upnp stream from another machine?
<Crash2108> Bittorrent, the rebranding of uTorrent.
<mazda01> pheonix, i love bittornado
<zuz_> i did that, just didnt know if i needed to do something else
<Voltaire> REVRUS: kind of a stupid question but said other machine is a linux box right?
<uhok> kiaas_, Nice quote.
<pheonix> what is #ubuntu-bots
<Revrus> Voltaire: machine running upnp stream is a vista machine, ICS host is my netbook on netbook remix, and ICS client would be my xbox 360, i want the 360 to see a media share from the vista machine
<uhok> pheonix, I like Transmission.
<Revrus> Voltaire: my way of getting around having to buy the $100 wireless adapter >.>
<Crash2108> Can I get a linux box to boot "instantly" from a USB flash drive, and if so, how?
<uhok> Google: Grub, usb.
<Voltaire> Revrus: haha, I can understand that
<zuz_> i was looking for this apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<uhok> Crash2108, It's hard, so..
<Revrus> Crash2108: set your boot priority to have usb before your hard drive
<uhok> zuz_, Open up synaptic
<Crash2108> Is a USB flash drive any faster than the HDD despite the USB bottleneck?
<uhok> Crash2108, No.
<zuz_> ok
<mikegerwitz> Crash, if you're looking for a simple bootable USB key, there's an option to create one from the administration menu on the bootable disc. If you literally mean "instant", as in already stored in memory, I haven't seen that
<ecumenical_> uhok, you can use pipes and ; to deliment lines
<Crash2108> Well, it's for an HTPC.  So as fast as possible.  I don't need a portable system here.
<ecumenical_> uhok, you can also create a bash script as a text file I believe and then run the whole thing with one command
<^cheeky> hi, what do have to look into or do in order to see my windowsxP partition in my ubuntu ?
<Crash2108> Fast/cheap.  As in no fusion IO.
<ecumenical_> uhok, sorry for the delay in response, I was on an RSI break
<mikegerwitz> Crash, I use a USB key when I'm out and about on an old laptop with a dead HDD, and it's painstakingly slow. Even an external USB HDD will be at the mercy of the speed of a USB port
<uhok> ecumenical_, How would I tie the pgrep command (returning nothing, or something) to simply running it? pgrep || transmission. ?
<zuz_> Our apologies — instant watching is not supported for your operating system.    ill take a look at it tomorrow
<zuz_> its late anyway
<zuz_> thanks for now
<Geoffrey2> i'm trying to figure out whether this usb wireless device I bought is even usable under ubuntu....
<ecumenical_> uhok, message me
<uhok> zuz_,  Google User Agent Switcher
<Crash2108> Hm.  I thought even USB flash was faster.  What is USB?  Like 30 MB/s or something...  I guess the focus is on paring down the system, then?
<Geoffrey2> lspci doesn't list it
<^cheeky> Easy
<cattellar> i have a feeling ubuntu 11.0 is going to be epic, probably will be using gnome 3
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up internet connection sharing to share a upnp stream from another machine?
<uhok> zuz_, You'll set it to show you're running Internet Explorer Windows or something windows.
<cattellar> 11.04 i mean
<uhok> Geoffrey2, have you installed Windows Wireless Drivers?
<uhok> In Add Remove App;s
<Geoffrey2> uhok, no, not yet
<uhok> Do that
<uhok> Geoffrey2, Then you should have it, just left click on the internet icon, you should be fine/
<zhxk> hello, what the meaning of p or v that prints at the first colum of the list that aptitude search gives out
<uhok> zhxk, MAN page.
<anom01y> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Geoffrey2> Internet icon?
<savanny1976u> Hi . I hope some one can help me. I installed Winxp on my 1.5Tb drive, I set it to RAID1 for mirroring. Now I want to Use 1TB for Ubuntu Server and leave 500 GB for Window. I couldn't  Partition my DRIVE USING GParted.. What is the the correct way to keep my Raid1 functioning properly and don't loose my Data?? Thank you.
<Revrus> Geoffrey2, the network application icon
<Revrus> Geoffrey2, or the icon that would normaly show you how many bars you have for wireless, or if you have a lan connection
<Crash2108> Apparently Ubuntu is incompatible with my machine.  Loads of errors but Fedora booted and installed with no issues.  Would Debian be an option if I need to run Boxee?
<Revrus> Crash2108, while Ubuntu is a debian based distrobution, it never hurts to try
<Voltaire> crash: which version of ubuntu did you try?
<Crash2108> The latest.  I think that's Intrepid.
<kiaas_> Crash2108, the latest is Jaunty
<Voltaire> Crash2108: yeah
<zhxk> uhok:my english is poor, best you tell me directly
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I need to get a script to run at a certain hour. Is there an easy way?
<gwildor> cron
<uhok> anom01y, You have a man page ! bot message?
<Crash2108> Why, do  you think the latest version might be more likely to support my machine or did the strip some older compatibility or something?
<anom01y> uhok, what /
<anom01y> ?
<Revrus> Crash2108, as with any operating system, you are most likely to have supported hardware with the latest version of the operating system
<Voltaire> Crash2108: I've had issues with Jaunty and lagacy drivers, if its a older mobo
<kiaas_> Crash2108, it should boot on more systems now, but various regressions (mostly with ATI videocards) are present on the latest version
<Geoffrey2> uhok, I have an older 11b wireless that I connect with, I recently bought a Linksys by Cisco wireless G usb device, and so far ubuntu doesn't seem to see it\
<uhok> Have you restarted?
<uhok> Do you have your drivers?
<mikegerwitz> wfiuewfew, one of the easiest ways if you are not familiar with cron is to put the script you wish to run (or a symlink to it) in /etc/cron.hourly
<Geoffrey2> uhok, there's the problem, I can
<uhok> Geoffrey2, open up the config, load up your Inf's
<mikegerwitz> Oh, a certain hour. Nevermind.
<uhok> I'm sure you can download them Geoffrey2
<Voltaire> Crash2108: I would try Inprid before trying to get it working with Debian though it should work with some work
<Geoffrey2> uhok, I can't find any documentation anywhere that even lists this device, much less which drivers I should be using
<uhok> Geoffrey2,  Who cares, have you don't what I've told you already?
<wfiuewfew> mikegerwitz: I looked at cron but it apparently emails you the results according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812525; I need to have the script run as a normal one
<uhok> Goeffrey2 I never found Mine listed anywhere.
<Revrus> Crash: i would agree with Voltaire, while Debian is a highly stable distrobution, it is rarely updated do to the way they do things, so i would try Inprid first
<mikegerwitz> wfiuewfew, how do you mean "run as a normal one"? While cron does attempt to send an e-mail, it will have no effect if your system is not configured to process that e-mail. It will simply run it
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up internet connection sharing to share a upnp stream from another machine?
<Voltaire> Crash2108: Ahh I also have a present for you http://forum.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=5188
<Speedy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Crash21081> It's like giftmas!
<Voltaire> =]
<Crash21081> I was looking at some thing about compiling it from source and downloading the thousands of libraries it needs.
<creeed> hallo
<Revrus> hallo
<wfiuewfew> mikegerwitz: I did not realize that; which terminal will it run in?
<Voltaire> Crash21081: yeah compiling is some what of a pain, espically when you still need to tweak it a little, on a side note did you alway have that final 1 at the end of your name?
<zhangxun_wuhanun> is there any software replace dreamwaver?
<uhok> zhangxun_wuhanun, Google Dreamweaver alternative.
<Crash21081> No.  I think my Internet connection dropped out or something which logged me off and logged me back on. Or actually it never actually logged me off just logged me back on and given that the server sees I'm already logged in with the same name, adds the 1 to my name.
<Voltaire> I get the feeling that wouldn't work with wine
<zhangxun_wuhanun> uhok, google online doc?
<CaptainCrook> my R key beeps in terminal... and i can't type it... what to do?
<uhok> Voltaire, It does.
<uhok> Dreamweaver works in Wine.
<cordor> help, lighttpd said 127.0.0.1 80 address already in use, but i used lsof portscan netstat, none of them shows anything using port 80. why is that?
<Voltaire> Really?
<zhangxun_wuhanun> but i don't want use wine
<uhok> CaptainCrook, Weird.
<uhok> zhangxun_wuhanun, Then GOOGLE Dreamweaver Alternative please.
<CaptainCrook> uhok: yeah ... really is...
<creeed> as my memory at ~50% is in use and 50% cached begins my ubuntu 9.04 to swap all the swap-area!! how can I use the whole (~95%) memory before begin swaping?
<Revrus> cordor, port 80 is a dedicated port for web servers, unless your trying to use apache, then i wouldnt suggest using that port
<creeed> free -m
<creeed>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<creeed> Mem:           993        980         13          0          4        522
<creeed> -/+ buffers/cache:        452        540
<creeed> Swap:          956        954          2
<FloodBot3> creeed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhangxun_wuhanun> uhok, thanks
<Crash21081> Here's the system: http://www.pastey.net/120839
<creeed> sorry
<creeed> I'm sorry :& nevermind!
<kiaas_> lawl
<Revrus> creed, use pastebin
<cordor> Revrus: ya, im setting up lighttpd
<creeed> yes I just ..
<kiaas_> Floodbot3 doesn't like you, creeed
<Revrus> cordor, oh, i need to pay more attention ._.
<CaptainCrook> uhok: they all work... exept R thats beeps
<deep> hi guys how can i set static ip in ubuntu 9
<creeed> kiaas_, it has a good argument
<uhok> Paste your current prompt Caplain
<uhok> I mean CaptainCrook
<CaptainCrook> my current prompt?
<uhok> Oh, also, can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc CaptainCrook
<uhok> Yes CaptainCrook
<Caplain> grrr i need to renick...wait
<uhok> lol
<Voltaire> delete autoetho, create a new one with a manual address
<Caplain> CaptainCrook, renick ffs! i had this prefix first
<deep> hy caption do u know how to set static ip for eth o
<wiretapped> what happened to the Shared Folders GUI in 9.04?!
<uhok> Anyone know how to restart gnome without screwing anything up?
 * wiretapped was just telling someone how easy it is to setup an nfs share
<uhok> I'm file transferring, as well..
<wiretapped> but now it ISN'T THERE !
<Voltaire> DEEP: sorry didn't tag you on that:delete autoetho, create a new one with a manual address
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up internet connection sharing to share a upnp stream from another machine?
<Crash21081> I don't know if you're interested, Voltaire.
<CaptainCrook> uhok: how am i supposed to do that?
<uhok> Revrus, Google: upnp share ubuntu
<uhok> CaptainCrook, Right click Copy.
<creeed> so my question again..
<creeed> as my memory at ~50% is in use and 50% cached begins my ubuntu 9.04 to swap all the swap-area!! how can I use the whole (~95%) memory before begin swaping?
<CaptainCrook> yeah but copy what?
<wiretapped> Shared Folders was so easy
<uhok> creeed, Google Swappiness
<wiretapped> WTF did they get rid of that for?
<creeed> here the free -m output free -m http://www.pastey.net/120840
<uhok> CaptainCrook, What's your terminal say?
<deep> thanks vol
<CaptainCrook> doesnt say anything it just beep wheni press R key...
<uhok> creeed, Google Swappiness.
<Voltaire> Deep: no problamo
 * wiretapped builds linux with CONFIG_SWAP=n
<Revrus> uhok, not giving me what i want, i want a upnp stream from WMP in vista to be found by an xbox that is getting its connection from ICS from ubuntu netbook
<Voltaire> Crash21081: whos a whats it?
<wiretapped> so, shared folders, bueller, anyone?
<Crash21081> Voltaire, the hardware: http://www.pastey.net/120839
<Crash21081> Works for Fedora but not Ubuntu.  Half assed HTPC/NAS.
<JohnCDI> I'm trying to scp a whole directory to a remote computer the directories on both computers have the same name im getting an error that just repeats the directory name a bunch of times and says error name too long anyone care to help
<WIGGMPk> Why does my laptop NEVER use any Swap.. Constantly is at 0% Swap
<anom01y> !flash
<Voltaire> WIGGMPK: can you computer hiberinate?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<WIGGMPk> Voltaire: I have the ability to, but I prefer Suspend over Hibernate
<CaptainCrook> uhok, doesnt say anything it just beep when i press R key...
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, this only happens in the terminal, nowhere else?
<CaptainCrook> Revrus, yeah in terminal only...
<Voltaire> WIGGMPK, ah good, it will dump your ram into swap so it not a major issue
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, what about an upper case R?
<WIGGMPk> Voltaire: im certain Swap has more of a purpose than just Hibernation..
<protocol1> there a way I can fix the mouse issue with my ubunt netbook remix.....its way off when I try to click an icon..... I have to click a few spaces right of the icon I want to launch
<chromakode> hey folks, is anyone else having a problem where NetworkManager roams to (none) ((none))?
<CaptainCrook> Revrus,  uppercase R works not lowercase...
<Voltaire> Crash21081: hmmm any issues with fedora? nice little machine by the way
<WIGGMPk> Voltaire: I am constantly encoding multiple videos, usually a tremendous amount of RAM %, so why no swap?
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, ive found a similar issue on bugs.launchpad, heres the link, first post has a fix
<Revrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/370069
<CaptainCrook> Revrus,  ok thanks i'm gonna look at it!
<Crash21081> Voltaire, Fedora was no problem at all except for HDMI sound and not having the support Ubuntu has.
<techobsessive> i need help
<Voltaire> WIGGMPK: hmmm good question, and even if your not using programs intesivly you should still be using some virt memory
<protocol1> go to AA tech.....jk
<uhok> techobsessive, With what.
<techobsessive> hahah
<softsantear> if i want to ssh into a remote machine on a network on which there are multiple users sharing the same router and hence the same public IP, how can i specify the machine i want to ping?  will ssh user@xxx.xxx really do it?  (caveat -- i can't test this right now)
<techobsessive> no but i have a gnomenu thing, and dont really get what its for
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: you have to set port forwarding on the router
<Myrtti> softsantear: no. you need port forwarding.
<Revrus> softsantear, you need to use your portforwarding if your router supports it
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: so the router can forward the external SSH request to the proper internal IP
<techobsessive> uhm. what do you mean
<softsantear> ah OK. so the router functions as the switchboard
<protocol1> there a way I can fix the mouse issue with my ubunt netbook remix.....its way off when I try to click an icon..... I have to click a few spaces right of the icon I want to launch
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: i knew i had to fwd port but didn't realize the magic behind that
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: no, but you could sorta say that
<DarthPuff> how do i transfer images from a camera using the data cable?
<gwildor> fspot
<Revrus> protocol1, havnt heard of anything like that happening, does it work when you switch your desktop mode to classic?
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: well, so what if multiple remote hosts on the same network are using the same port for inbound ssh connections?  or will a router not allow sharing of the same port
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: a switch operates on a much more complex scheme.. a router is just a router.. it just tells packets where to go when requests come hence the Network Address Translation
<DarthPuff> will any other software do it?
<tarsman> quit
<protocol1> Revrus, havent tried that
<Voltaire> Crash21081: ah Well I can see HDMI sound being somewhat important. Yeah then I would just recondmend trying 8.10 (8.10 will  have much better support I remeber boxeeing have some issues with Jaunty anyways)
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: you need to be more specific, im not sure I undeerstand.. port 22 is default for SSH incoming requests..
<Revrus> protocol1, are you using an actual netbook for netbook remix, and if so, what model?
<Crash21081> 8.10 Fedora, Ubuntu or Boxee?
<protocol1> no I am using a compaq v2000....which might be why...plus its a wide screen
<techobsessive> On ubuntu 9.04, how do you change the icon of the  GNOME Menu bar
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: are you asking if multiple people behind the same LOCAL network are accepting SSH requests? as in.. 3 people on the same router are ready to be SSH'ed into?
<Voltaire> Ubuntu 8.10
<Voltaire> But no promisses
<Revrus> protocol1, well, most netbooks are widescreen, but i was gonna check the compatability chart if you were using a netbook, it lists alot of machine specific problems
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: sure. lets say there is a router with 3 PCs plugged into it, all running some version of linux and with sshd up. they all specify port 4444 as the port on which to listen, and by somde COINCIDENCE they all have same local linux user name.  how does the REMOTE user specify which machine he wants to ssh into?
<Voltaire> wow i butched that
<protocol1> Revrus, there a way to get UNR to support a regular laptop widescreen?
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: i'm just spinning this out to its logical conclusion, because i think that the machine i will SSH into is the only one accepting connections on that network. but i'm curious
<protocol1> Revrus, everything works fine...its just the UNR interface thats off a bit
<Revrus> protocol1, well idk, i just got netbook remix myself for my msi u100, havnt played around with the settings much
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: thats a dam good question.. and because I have not tooled around with router port forwarding for a very long time.. I would prolly ask another person in the channel.. mean while I will check my local router
<techobsessive> How do you change the icon on Ubuntu's Menu (GNOME)
<techobsessive> Im using Gnomenu
<techobsessive> but i dont think im using it right
<Kris07> I'm having a problem with upgrading to 9.04. It says: W:Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Kris07> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Kris07> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> Kris07: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kris07> Can someone help?
<Revrus> softsantear, the only way i could of think of doing it, would be forwarding the port to your most used machine, then sshing from one machine to the next
<pheonix> hi friends, my amarok is not able to fetch the lyrics its saying Unfortunately, due to licensing restrictions from some of the major music publishers we can no longer return lyrics through the LyricWiki API (where this application gets some or all of its lyrics).
<pheonix> The lyrics for this song can be found at the following URL:
<pheonix> http://lyricwiki.org/Savage_Garden:Break_Me%2C_Shake_Me
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: so in the meantime you're saying that if there is just the one, if i ssh -p <number> host@PUBLIC.IP.OF.REMOTE , i should be able to get in?
<softsantear> Revrus: right, i'm not concerned with accessing them all.  i just neglected to set up SSH before leaving one fileserver behind and now i need to administer it.   just covering my bases b/c i think i will need to ask someone to do some live setup before i can access it
<Cmtr> Looking for some help with sound and printing
<spO> do any of you know how to compile fglrx/ati drivers for a custom ubuntu kernel?
<Revrus> Kris07, please use pastebin instead of pasting into irc, it makes it much easier to read, and stops you from getting kicked by floodbot
<softsantear> Revrus: up until now i've been ssh'ing /nfs'ing on a local lan so using internal IPs. wasn't familiar with the remote procedure
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: the only thing I wouldnt be able to confirm is the -p <number> argument.. I have never SSH to another port.. but everything seems fine if thats the proper argument
<rufuscure> Help how do I disable compiz on start up from the safemode xterm ?
<Voltaire> SoftSantear: Yeah I ran into that problem today actually, I think the only way to do that is to have different ports for each one
<Kris07> Sure, no problem.
<Kris07> But can you help?
<softsantear> Voltaire: oh, cool. okay
<Cmtr> sound and printing anyone???
<softsantear> god, irc without highlighted messages would be useless
<eross> what about it, Cmtr?
<DarthPuff> hello
<DarthPuff> has anyone here used gtkam?
<Voltaire> Hi
<Revrus> Kris07, are you using the updater program or installing from a disc, if your using a disc, make sure you burn it at a very low speed, and if your using the updater, make sure you dont have your cd drive as a repository, otherwise, i cant be of much help
<Cmtr> Have a Gateway notebook and can't get any sound
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: Revrus: being a network admin.. at this point (if you needed to SSH multiple machines on a LAN) you should consider a more complex LAN setup.. IE: NOT a router.. perhaps letting a linux machine do your NAT instead of a limited router.. OR consider flashing the firmware on the router to something more flexible (like setting up VLAN's)
<DarthPuff> for some reason my digital camera is not detected
<techobsessive> Can i get just the tinies bit of help
<softsantear> WIGGMPk: that's sensible. will consider for future!  i'm out, thanks.  gonna see if meteor shower is visible ;)
<Kris07> Revrus, I'm using the upgrade program. And I don't think I'm using the my cd drive as a repository. How can I check and fix it if I am though?
<linux_noob> techobsessive, go ahead, just ask
<WIGGMPk> softsantear: have a good one =)
<Voltaire> WIGGMPK: yeah I would second that
<Voltaire> Have fun soft
<Voltaire> damn missed him
<techobsessive> Alright, the Gnome menu on the top of the screen, how do i change the icon from the Ubuntu logo to my own icon?
<DarthPuff> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 04a9:310e Canon, Inc. Digital IXUS 50 (PTP mode)
<DarthPuff> my camera is detected :\
<drich_> guys.. can i use my webcam to pidgin?
<Voltaire> Darthpuff: is or isn't?
<Revrus> Kris07, go to administration -> software sources, and make sure CDrom with Ubuntu XXX is unchecked, then in updates, make sure "Release Upgrade" is set to Normal Releases
<DarthPuff> Voltaire: it is
<DarthPuff> Voltaire: i can see it using lsusb
<DarthPuff> Voltaire: but gtkam doesn't detect it
<CaptainCrook> Revrus, allright... i've runned bind -p "r": self-insert doesnt appear so i tried copy pasting "bind -p "r":self-insert" suprisingly, it paste without the r "bind -p "":self-inset"
<DarthPuff> i'll try fspot now
<techobsessive> Alright, the Gnome menu on the top of the screen, how do i change the icon from the Ubuntu logo to my own icon?
<StupidWeasel> Newbie question, but when building from source - is there an easy way to see the options with ./configure ?
<wiretapped> to answer my previous qestion about the shared folder gui: the command is shares-admin and it still exists; i've no idea why it isn't in the administration menu anymore.
<StupidWeasel> Like a list of choices? such as --enable-ssl etc with irc clients?
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, odd, does r work when you use it in the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal?
 * wiretapped always ends up answering his own questions on irc
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, if so, id say try another terminal program
<linux_noob> techobsessive, huh....
<linux_noob> techobsessive, did you google it?
<techobsessive> Yeah
<techobsessive> nothin
 * StupidWeasel does not often stray from the path
<linux_noob> techobsessive, ok, how about the ubuntu forums?
<DarthPuff> fspot works
<DarthPuff> :)
<techobsessive> No, should probaly try that.
<Revrus> techobsessive, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-change-start-here-icon-start.html 4th link when googling "ubuntu menu icon"
<linux_noob> ok, lemme give u a hand
<linux_noob> techobsessive, well, guess not.  LOL.  thanks Revrus
<Voltaire> Darthpuff:  just or of curiosity what do you get with fdisk
<CaptainCrook> Revrus, yeah it works in that terminal...
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, well, not knowing what else to do, i would try another terminal program
<DarthPuff> Voltaire: i got it working :)
<techobsessive> Linux_noob: you are my hero. Thanks
<linux_noob> ???
<DarthPuff> is there a way to see the last applications installed?
<linux_noob> ok
<DarthPuff> say if i want to remove something completely and all of its dependencies?
<Voltaire> Darthpuff: ha yeah see that that now..
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, sadly, i dont know any ones to recomend
<CaptainCrook> strange... it worked well the minute before...
<Kris07> Revrus, there was another error with that, but I can't put it into pastebin to show you because I'm tripping the spam filter
<piglit> DarthPuff, the easy-est way to manage software packages is with synaptic: --> System-->Administration --> Synaptic
<DarthPuff> piglit: i found the history area in the package manager :)
<DarthPuff> piglit: thanks though
<Revrus> Kris07, you cannot use http://pastebin.com/ ?
<CaptainCrook> Revrus, i'll try to bind it from crtl+alt+F1 terminal...
<alien_> hello is there in ubuntu a tools to defragment ntsf externel hard disk ?
<Kris07> Revrus, I'm trying but I keep tripping the spam filter
<Voltaire> ahhh I miss arch linux..
<InfectedWithDrew> Any help getting Skype to recognize my webcam and microphone?  I'm on an Acer Aspire One 250 model running Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<Revrus> Kris07, what about http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kris07> Revrus, nevermind, it seems to be working now.
<Voltaire> Nighty night everyone
<Revrus> Kris07, the entire update?
<Revrus> Voltaire, cya
<savanny1976u> Hi, How to make LINUX OS compatible with raid software?? can someone help me?? Thank you..
<Kris07> Revrus, Yeah, its downloading right now
<HighLordObsi> cripes, i'm gonna have to take my pc to my folks house where there is a wired connection :(
<Revrus> Kris07, good, glad to know its working
<mlissner> Does anybody know why it is that whenever a window opens it is slightly off the edge of my screen? I've been living with this for a while, but I would LOVE a solution if anybody has one.
<Kris07> Revrus, Yeah me too. Thanks for your help.
<Revrus> mlissner, any chance its do to low/odd resolution?
<StupidWeasel> Newbie question, but when building from source - is there an easy way to see the options with ./configure ? Like a list of available  choices (ie --enable-ssl etc..) or do I have to rely on the documentation?
<mlissner> Revrus: Nah. I'm at 1280x800. Plus it does the same on my external monitor.
<erika1984> hi all
<edbian> StupidWeasel: the configure script is hand written by the package maintainer.  The options available are added by him I believe.
<legend2440> mlissner: i have an old crt monitor. i had to center my windows using the controls on the monitor itself
<CaptainCrook> Revrus,  damn ... now it's i and r both in the crtl+alt+F1 terminal doesnt work...
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, so ./configure help would typically return such options (as it's written by the maintainer?).
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, oh gawd, now i feel bad ._.
<CaptainCrook> but it works now in normal terminal...
<CaptainCrook> hehehe
<CaptainCrook> can't explain...
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, well, if it works in normal terminal, just hope you dont have to do anything without gnome
<mlissner> legend2440: No, it's not the monitor. It's the windows themselves. I have to grab them and recenter all the time. Fullscreen windows (for example) are fine.
<HighLordObsi> grr...friggen sound is all clicky sounding
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, at least you have a working terminal now
<panfist> is there a command to check the hostname of a remote system by ip?
<CaptainCrook> Revrus,  i had to shutdown since i didn't have the i to exit...
<HighLordObsi> mlissner, i have the same problem with windows, but everything's fine in ubuntu for me....
<pheonix> how do i configure amarok scripts
<cfedde> panfist: kind of: host 192.48.96.9
<libtech> i really hope karmic fixes this funny little intel graphics problem
<Revrus> CaptainCrook, ctrl+alt+f7 returns you to your gnome desktop
<mlissner> HighLordObsi: haha. what the heck did I do to make Ubuntu behave this way?
<syntax> i thought ctrl+alt+d does that rev
<CaptainCrook> Revrus, didn't know that one! hehe i guess i'll write it somewhere...
<HighLordObsi> mlissner, no clue.... its annoying in windows...and it just started a couple of weeks ago...for some reason i think i drag and dropped something somewhere and for some reason it set that as a setting
<Revrus> syntax, you can change init levels with ctrl+alt+level number, 7 being your gnome desktop
<syntax> oh i see
<syntax> thats tight
<panfist> everything i type gets host not found
<HighLordObsi> hmm...sound works, albeit a bit crackly, but i can't seem to get net connected....
<CodeWar> grub takes in (hd0) and so forth whereas /etc/fstab talks in /dev/sda1 language. how does one map the two
<HighLordObsi> ubuntu recognized my wireless adapter out of the box, but i can't seem to get connected
<syntax> Whats the command to start music player in terminal
<Jasbaswin> mplayer
<Revrus> syntax, mplayer
<syntax> cant be found
<Revrus> syntax, what music player do you use, generally its the name of the program
<syntax> my bad movie player sorry about that
<mlissner> HighLordObsi: Yeah, that was what I thought I did too, but I figured it would self-correct eventually...apparently not.
<syntax> what would be the command for movie player
<libtech> yo guys i cant get my dick out of the floppy drive
<legend2440> syntax: totem
<HighLordObsi> umm....
<syntax> thx
<libtech> what should i do
<HighLordObsi> scissors?
<tuxwulf> Throw both out the window and get a new floppy drive.
<libtech> ouch seriously
<Revrus> anybody know how i would a upnp stream from my vista machine to go to my xbox which is connected via ICS on ubuntu netbook?
<HighLordObsi> if someone were to seriously have that problem, first i would suggest using a needle to poke little holes in it and use baby orajel to numb it....bite down on a stick or something and yank it out
<libtech> yeah, stick ur dick in ur xbox and piss real hard
<HighLordObsi> then i'd suggest therapy
<Revrus> lol its fun to troll support channels
<tuxwulf> Yeah, for the floppy drive, since it's got more sense.
<libtech> stick it in and piss hard broski
<HighLordObsi> not to mention, i pity anyone small enough to fit in a floppy drive....
<oldude67> !language | libtech
<ubottu> libtech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tuxwulf> You know , it is fun but doesn't belong here. Wasn;t there a #jokes channel for that...?
<HighLordObsi> any ideas on why my wireless adapter is recognized but won't work in ubuntu?
<tuxwulf> HighLordObsi: What brand/model? It may be blacklisted...
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: you'll find its recognised, just not drivered or configured
<tuxwulf> Info in /etc/modprobe.d (I think)
<HighLordObsi> ahh...its a crappy belkin
<tuxwulf> Yeah but what is the chipset?
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: means nothing, ubuntu doesnt see a belkin, it sees the chip inside
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: it doesnt matter one bit wat is printed on theplastic casing
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: can you please provide the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<HighLordObsi> well, when i type in lsusb, belkin is in the output line
<graham_> Hi
<graham_> Don't wanna push in. but slight problem. just installed Ubuntu. first time use, got it working but messed up vista running on RAID 0
<graham_> I think I know the mistake I made. but now need to find out how to put it right.
<HighLordObsi> hold on...brb...gotta switch over to ubuntu then come back
<libtech> cum*
<oldude67> !ops | libtech  foul language and offtopic help
<ubottu> libtech  foul language and offtopic help: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<oldude67> Madpilot, ty
<Madpilot> no problem. It's what I lurk for.
<musicbox> setting up new system with multiple desktop users.. how do i switch off the the login & logout fanfare for all uesers at once ?
<D3RGPS31> I keep getting '$HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored'... ; it's set at the right permissions and i'm the owner of it >.>
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: nice use of the bot to add extra info
<Revrus> anybody know how i would a upnp stream from my vista machine to go to my xbox which is connected via ICS on ubuntu netbook?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: can you provide the output of: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: aswell as the output of: whoami
<panfist> is it possible to test an arbitrary ssh tunnel?
<D3RGPS31> -rwxr--r-- 1 root32 root32 1 2009-08-12 02:13 /home/root32/.dmrc ; root32
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: why are you logged on as root?
<D3RGPS31> i lack originality in naming, i do not apologise >.>
<D3RGPS31> root32
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh, my bad
<ActionParsnip> its early
<D3RGPS31> very early
<HighLordObsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251782/
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: 7:20am here, just started work
<graham_> I can boot into Ubunto (for the moment), but boot won't recognise my vista install on 2 seperate raid 0 disck.
<HighLordObsi> for whoever asked
<D3RGPS31> 2:20AM, haven't slept
<skyler> how do i update using sudo apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: maybe there is an option in the app you are using to make it use your config file
<oldude67> skyler, sudo aptitude update
<HighLordObsi> i'm an extraordinarily noobish ubuntu noob
<skyler> thanks
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> skyler: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<musicbox> any ideas on turning off system sounds for all users ?
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: i get this error at login
<oldude67> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrad3
<oldude67> upgrade even^
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: check the man page of the app you are using, you may have to use an option to specify the config file explicitly
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: i never said anything about an app :o
<skyler> well, im trying to check for updates on gimp, i used "sudo apt-get update gimp"
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: can you provide lsusb too, the lshw is not too informative, have you looked at the belkin site to check for drivers
<skyler> it told me the update command takes no arguments
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: oic, so you get told the file is being ignored at bootup?
<PsIkOtIkO> OMGç
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: no, at login
<HighLordObsi> there are no official drivers...i was told i had to use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> skyler: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<HighLordObsi> but yeah hold on again...brb
<oldude67> skyler, you cant tell it to update gimp just update
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: then download the windows drivers for your architecture and grab ndisgtk
<skyler> ohh
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: you can with: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gimp
<skyler> you cant single out applications?
<ActionParsnip> skyler: ^
<ActionParsnip> skyler: you can but its a bit underhanded ;)
<HighLordObsi> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components F5D7050 v4000 Wireless Adapter
<skyler> hmmm, i see
<graham_> Is there a prog that I can install, to enable Ubunto to recognise my raid setup (without changing raid settings (read blocks) etc. cuz files I want to recover.
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_%28ZyDas_zd1211b_driver%29
<Revrus> anybody know how i would a upnp stream from my vista machine to go to my xbox which is connected via ICS on ubuntu netbook?
<tuxwulf> Oh it is a zyxel...
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: you need to compile the driver
<tuxwulf> There was a driver for a zd1211 though, somewhere
<skyler> another question... im using ubuntu 9.04 on EeePC 1005 and i had some problems before with wired/wireless connecitons, but i got that all taken care of. but i dont know if i should update my "linux-backports-modules" or not
<tuxwulf> Right
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: if you do compile it you will need to compile it again if you change to a new kernel
<tuxwulf> I once had a zd1211 USB thing and it worked out of the box, as station...
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: yea zyd cards work great
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: to bad datail does not make them anymore
<tuxwulf> gogeta1: Yes, they work great. i had one before there was support out of the box and can remember I needed ndsiwrapper. That worked, though not very stable.
<panfist> is it possible to test an ssh tunnel
<tuxwulf> gogeta1: But I switched to Atheros, since I need(ed) master mode
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: zyd have linux nativ drivers
<tuxwulf> gogeta1: > they do now, yes
<skyler> another question... im using ubuntu 9.04 on EeePC 1005 and i had some problems before with wired/wireless connecitons, but i got that all taken care of. but i dont know if i should update my "linux-backports-modules" or not
<ActionParsnip> panfist: sure, you can vnc over it, or connect to a service on the ssh serving machine via the tunnel
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: bought one for my psp so i can use xlink being they support every wifi mode
<ActionParsnip> skyler: if it ain't broke, dont fix it
<panfist> actionparsnip i'm having trouble doing that and i'm trying to troubleshoot
<tuxwulf> gogeta1: Eh, you mean, to connect to other PSPs?
<panfist> what's the simplest service to tunnel
<Revrus> anybody know how i would a upnp stream from my vista machine to go to my xbox which is connected via ICS on ubuntu netbook?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > panfist
<ubottu> panfist, please see my private message
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: to connect to other psps over xlink it lets you play ad-hoc games over the net
<tuxwulf> gogeta > Ah, that is ad hoc mode, not master mode. Never tried that with zydas. But good that it works!
<panfist> actionparsnip well my SSH server is ubuntu server without x windows so i can't vnc to it. i thought the simplest service would be like telnet or something
<skyler> heres the thing, when i first got my network up, i tried updating and it messed it up. so i got my drivers through sudo and it seems like that is more stable
<gogeta1> tuxwulf: xlink lets you also connect any other console system link to the net
<ActionParsnip> panfist: if you have web interfaces on the server you could use those
<eross> fresh install on a ubuntu 9.04 gateway 3545GZ, anyone know why audio would not work?  trying to help someone.
<ActionParsnip> eross: can you provide: sudo lshw -C audio
<ActionParsnip> eross: use pastebin
<eross> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tuxwulf> gogeta1: Ah? DSounds good! Must be bridging in its OS or something...
<HighLordObsi> thanx actionparsnip....working on it now.....
<staminna> morning: I have broken packages apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check don't fix
<Deevz> damnit
<Deevz> its dipping again
<Revrus> staminna, sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> staminna: can you please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<maxagaz> how to reset epiphany's conf ?
<maxagaz> (in gconf)
<maxagaz> or somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: if you run: ls -a      is there a .epiphany folder?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: in you home folder
<Mahrellon> Morrn alla
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, no, there's no
<myself> whats the best Play Station 2 Emulator for linux, to play games I already own?
<Revrus> myself, while best is an opinion, ive had good luck with PCSX2
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: seems to be ~/.gnome2/epiphany   simply rename the folder and relaunch epiphany
<staminna> Revrus: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: you will then have default settings
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, thanks
<eross> I ran sudo lshw -C audio and nothing was displayed
<ActionParsnip> myself: best is an opinion and so is not concrete
<eross> but this is on a working system
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, but it seems my problem is somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> eross: try sound instead of audio
<myself> Best
<maxagaz> when i run epiphany in a bash, i get this: Segmentation fault
<eross> cool thanks
<myself> cool thanks, ill check em out
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: check the man page, there may be a debug mode, you could also uninstall the app then reinstall it
<staminna> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m64f8963a
<Koganei> alright, Ubuntu installed, up to date. I just installed mplayer to stream videos from ninjavideo, but it says it doesn't know the codecs for it. I thought divx was native in mplayer
<ActionParsnip> staminna: ok looks like you will need to create some files
<ActionParsnip> staminna: all the files it says are missing, use those filenames with touch
<staminna> ActionParsnip: It's not overriding the local build ( I didn't know this package exist) I think it's symlinking glue
<ActionParsnip> staminna: e.g. touch /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/mapnik/__init__.py
<ActionParsnip> with sudo of course
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, reinstalling didn't change anything
<ActionParsnip> staminna: once you recreate those files you should then be able to remove it
<eross> ActionParsnip:  looks like he has audio:  http://pastebin.com/m59004521
<staminna> ActionParsnip: Done the touch, no output
<eross> and needs to play with the mixer / volume settings
<ActionParsnip> staminna: you won't
<ActionParsnip> staminna: now do the other file names in your output
<staminna> ActionParsnip: ok 1 minute
<ActionParsnip> staminna: in linux you dont get a nice "ok" as its a waste of time
<ActionParsnip> staminna: no news is good news
<legend2440> eross: read third post down   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26837
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: was just gonna paste that :)
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: great minds think alike?
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: but idiots seldom differ ;)
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: lol
<deep> how to hack a pc by port
<ActionParsnip> thats the lesser known second part
<ActionParsnip> !ot | deep
<ubottu> deep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: yes never heard that before
<deep> so how can i access windows network using ubuntu 9 laptop. all windows domain passwords are know
<staminna> ActionParsnip: I've done that for all
<ActionParsnip> deep: how do you mean access. Do you want to access the email on an excahnge server? or accessa  file share
<ActionParsnip> deep: you don't just "access" something
<deep> just file sharing like something
<ActionParsnip> deep: you have an smbclient in your system, simply use: smb://<servername>/sharename in nautilus
<staminna> ActionParsnip: Redo sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Revrus> anybody know how i would a upnp stream from my vista machine to go to my xbox which is connected via ICS on ubuntu netbook?
<eross> you know those facebook koobface infections, is there a tool to keep ubuntu from spreading it? Not sure how that worm works.
<john> what is a good cd ripping software?
<ActionParsnip> staminna: after creating those files, yes
<Padhu> deep: samba share will do it.
<eross> john - brasero or k3b
<ActionParsnip> eross: you will find ubuntu won't spread it as the worm will most likely be made for windows
<Guest46127> eross: i'm using xfced, which one is better for it?
<staminna> ActionParsnip: Same output, same issue: dpkg: error processing python-mapnik (--configure):
<staminna>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<deep> is it will ok when i install samba
<sexcopter> Hi, I used to use pulseaudio, but set-up is now different and no longer need it. How to I stop pulseaudio daemon from starting at log-in? It doesn't appear in the start-up apps (System -> prefs -> startup apps)
<eross> xfced? both should work the same as their gnome counterparts
<DylanJ> Anyone know of a gnome-equivlent for KAlgebra?
<ActionParsnip> staminna: same error about the files?
<staminna> ActionParsnip: Yes, exactly the same output
<ActionParsnip> staminna: sounds like a bug.
<dhong> hi,all. the latest 2.6.28 kernel is 2.6.28.10 in the kernel.org, while the ubuntu's kernel is 2.6.28.15
<dhong> what's difference between them?
<dhong> anyone knows?
<Myrtti> dhong: -15 is probably for the *ubuntu* version
<ActionParsnip> dhong: the .15 on te ubuntu one will probably be the tweaks the repo folks / canonical have done t make it work with ubuntu
<Myrtti> dhong: the packages should have changelog or something in them
<ActionParsnip> dhong: as its a very minor change
<Padhu> deep: use connect server option from gnome menu
<eross> if ubuntu goes cloudish, wont we get a bunch of worms in this etheral realm since the OS will ultimately not matter (or so they predict)?
<eross> sorry I went offtopic :/
<Revrus> eross, cloud computing is very far away, and not happening any time soon, we dont ahve the power to do that servside, and dont have the bandwith to do it clientside
<dhong> thanks, all. Does the ubuntu kernel has change log? where can  I get it?
<ghaith> hi, i've noticed i can't access my local machines by their name, and i always have to use the ip to access it, and this is inconvenient if ips are dynamically assigned, is there a setting i'm missing?
<worldwarcheese> what's change log?
<HighLordObsi> crap
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: add you dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: will most likely be the internal ip of your router
<ghaith> ok thx ActionParsnip i will, but that makes me wonder why doesn't network manager add it by default
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: if you use file shares on desktop pcs i suggest you set them to static ip
<ghaith> ActionParsnip:  at home i do, but i can't at work
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: it should, maybe it doesnt add itself as a nameserver in its dhcp info
<HighLordObsi> instructions suck in general
<linkman> i am glad to see so many ubuntu users
<worldwarcheese> hi there, im trying to make a bootable usb and am having trouble with it. how do i check the md5sum on a usb device?
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: its a simple compile of some drivers, install build-essentil and kernel-headers and then read the readme in the driver archive file
<ghaith> ActionParsnip:  should i restart net after adding the nameserver?
<ActionParsnip> worldwarcheese: you MD5sum the ISO yu download
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: can't hurt
<ghaith> ok thx
<worldwarcheese> i did that but i feel that my iso is corrupted when i add it to the usb device
<legend2440> staminna: try downlaoding the package and installing again. may just be bad download  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python/python-mapnik
<HighLordObsi> yeah, all that stuff is said to be up to date, but none of the other commands are working for me
<linkman> worldsheese: you "feel"?
<worldwarcheese> because when i try to boot i get error messages and it can't find the bash shell
<joonny> I am having problem on installing the php-gd library on the ubuntu server. i have run the "apt-get install php5-gd" command it shows me error like Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11-common 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/x11-common_7.2-5ubuntu13_i386.deb  404 Not Found this kind of error in long list please help
<Padhu> pendrivelinux.com
<staminna> ActionParsnip: while trying to compile the package from subversion svn, the python test run fails because of some bad symlinking, the mapnik.org wiki says it may be Boost version is not compatible with the Mapnik release version, in such case, the how-to fix link is empty.
<HighLordObsi> and the instructions assume i have net access....if i did i wouldn't need to do any of this
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: its the catch 22, use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<worldwarcheese> linkman: yeah, i'm not sure. it might be a different error but the dl is fine. i checked that md5sum already on my desktop. the problem arises when i try to boot them on the target computer
<Amerigo> I need to get root permission to do an apt-get. How do I do that? I know it's sudo ??? something.
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: back in the day it was modem drivers, you need the web to get the modem drivers but without the modem drivers you can't get on the web, to get the drivers
<DarthPuff> hehe
<worldwarcheese> just sudo then the command Amerigo
<worldwarcheese> right?
<Revrus> Amerigo, "sudo [command]"
<Ububegin> my firefox went out of focus and has disappeared.. But when I type "ps -ef | grep firefox" ..I got this *Me   30006     1  4 Aug06 ?        05:49:44 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin* ... so how do i get the gui back ..thanks
<Amerigo> sudo apt-get -------
<lstarnes> Amerigo: like sudo apt-get install foo
<lstarnes> Amerigo: to install foo
<Revrus> Amerigo, yes, just like that
<ActionParsnip> Amerigo: put sudo in front of the command, you will then type your log on password. no asterisks will appear, just type it in and hit enter
<HighLordObsi> wish it was possible....like i said earlier, i'll have to drag my pc to my parents house where there is a wired connection.....my modem is at the in laws and they don't like me too much and don't let me in the house lol
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Using ldlinux.sys?
<linkman> worlwarcheese: what are you trying to boot?
<worldwarcheese> eeebuntu on an Asus Eee pc 100he
<ActionParsnip> HighLordObsi: or you could take a CD / USB stick and copy what is needed
<Revrus> Amerigo, so, say you were to install mplayer, it would be "sudo apt-get install mplayer" without quotes
<worldwarcheese> 1000*
<ghaith> ActionParsnip: i just noticed that the dns was already added (i checked the one assigned to windows) still can't access by domains though, i noticed there's also a search entry don't know if it has any meaning
<ActionParsnip> ghaith: try: nslookup <name>
<worldwarcheese> tuxwolf: what is that?
<Amerigo> it's working. Thanks. Some body had said to do sudo ???? apt-get------------
<Ububegin> my firefox went out of focus and has disappeared.. But when I type "ps -ef | grep firefox" ..I got this *Me   30006     1  4 Aug06 ?        05:49:44 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin* ... so how do i get the gui back ..thanks
<worldwarcheese> to make the boot device i'm using FUSbi
<ghaith> server can't find ghaith: NXDOMAIN @ActionParsnip
<Amerigo> some 4 letter word I can't remember.
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: I guess not, then... How did you prepare your USB thing?
<Andorin> Can I get some help with getting Ubuntu to play DVDs, starting with the basics? It's randomly stopped being able to do it.
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Ah I see, I do not know that
<HighLordObsi> it'd be easier to take the whole pc...then i could do everything exactly how the instructions say instead of having to mount the files on a virtual drive and figure out where to go from there
<Drained> andorin, install VLC
<TheShahFactor> Ububegin : try killall -9 firefox and start again
<Andorin> Drained: I use it. It has stopped playing my DVDs.
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: if you kill 30006 you should be offered to recover the old sessionas it wasnt closed properly
<worldwarcheese> i got the iso from the site's torrent list, checked the dl md5sum then used FUSbi to load it onto a usb
<Drained> hmm.. try re-installing it?
<staminna> legend2440: I first started compiling for linux, and then on the dependency I have to use synaptic to get away and then I've switched to the Jacklope 9.04 instructions from mapnik.org. I think I'll have to downgrade python to 2.5. Why didn't they mention there was a package on the Ubuntu repository?
<Ububegin> ActionParsnip: Oh... k.. I will try.. hopefully can recover my session
<worldwarcheese> i'm on device 4 and pc 2 and overall try (in the dozens) and i'm having a rough time of it
<ActionParsnip> TheShahFactor: i wouldnt advise -9 straight away, try a more graceful kill
<Amerigo> if VLC won't work, nothing will!
<worldwarcheese> lol
<Drained> who said that... amerigo..
<Andorin> Drained: I thought that was Windows-y and didn't work for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Amerigo: mplayer :D
<shah16> Amerigo: mplayer
<Drained> andorin: remove the package and add it again
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2
<Drained> Andorin: if it doesn't get working your DVD player's laser might be dieng.
<Amerigo> btw, when I maximize a video in Firefox, it immediately puts it back 'into the box'. What's up with that?
<worldwarcheese> tuxwofl: if you have a different method for making a live usb i could try that, i already tried unetbootin
<Drained> amerigo, sounds like a graphics card issue with the auto un-fullscreen
<Gutzi> hi
<CaptainCrook> how do i open/close port 25 (mail port)?
<Amerigo> other apps do fine. It's just videos in Firefox.
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: I do... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/ explains. There are a few tyhings to keep in mind though
<Drained> which is why it's a graphics card issue...
<Padhu> worldwarcheese: pendrivelinux.com have guidelines
<Gutzi> _SetupBidi('source'); I have problems with my Ubuntu. Someone could help me?
<Drained> love how people are asking for help and decide to leave...
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Ubuntu 9.04 also has some GUI but never used it yet
<ActionParsnip> Amerigo: that sounds like flash to me so you may have problems
<Drained> action: he left lol
<ActionParsnip> noted
<worldwarcheese> tuxwolf: i saw the page, but i'm running jaunty right now
<worldwarcheese> or is my head up my ass?
<Hyperion2010> come on guys, dont let the trolls on ./ be right about the hostility of the channel
<Gutzi> I installed Ubuntu on a Toshiba laptop and then hibernating the computer does not turn the fans on the motherboard.
<ActionParsnip> Hyperion2010: i eat trolls for breakfast
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: USB startup disk creator in System -- Administration. ~~` for th site, it still works for 9.04
<worldwarcheese> oh snap, you're right. thank you, sir, i'll give that a shot now
<ActionParsnip> Gutzi: have you checked online for guides for installing and configuring linux on your model ?
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> werd up kraut
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: That did it; DVDs are working now. Thanks. =)
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: np
<kraut> werd?
<worldwarcheese> w3rd
<ActionParsnip> kraut: hi basically
<Gutzi> yes. I think it's a bug and not how to report it.
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: any player will play dvd now, not just vlc
<kraut> ActionParsnip: arrrrhoi ;)
<ActionParsnip> !bug > Gutzi
<ubottu> Gutzi, please see my private message
<sleepy_cat> is there a ls cmd to search if something is present in the directory.. say i want to search if a folder called Work exists i do ls -l Work but if existing it is giving me the contents of it.. i dont want contents just if it exists or not
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: you could use find
<nevyn> sleepy_cat: test -d Work
<nevyn> echo $?
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: find . -name Work
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: no garuntee it's a directory
<HighLordObsi> thanks for your help by the way actionparsnip
<sleepy_cat> find worked
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: could use: find . -name Work -exec file {} \;
<sleepy_cat> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: the above will tell you what sort of file Work is
<indus> hi
<Padhu> gstreamer and ffmpeg plugins required
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: find doesnt care if its a file or folder as they are the same in linux
<sleepy_cat> yeah i kind of understood that
<nevyn> if [ -d Work ]; then echo "it's there"; fi
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: thanks for the help. its not done yet but i already see some things i missed before. ill keep you posted if youre online.
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: never understod the semicolon after ] in bash, in C it would never output anything ;)
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: You're welcome. Good luck!
<craigtao> How to play APE file ? please tell me, thanks
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: thanks again, and i don't want to jinx it but im very hopeful
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: [ -d Work is a command
<petrolman> Hi, why isn t it possible to mount a netdrive when a vpn connection exists by the network-manager?
<nevyn> ] is just syntactic sugar
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: sure but its in brackets which to me kinda isolates it as the test case
<Trijntje> Hi all, is it normal for login in gnome to take ~30 seconds with 2GB 2.4GHz?
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: how much ram?
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: but what I'm saying is is the opening bracket is a command
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: and the closing one is just syntactic fluff
<nevyn> you can ommit it quite happily
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: thanks
<Trijntje> ActionParsnip: 2GB
<kiaas_> Trijntje, also, 2.4ghz on what CPU? Pentium 4?
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: create a new user and see if its the same with taht
<sleepy_cat> ActionParsnip: whats the code that will give me if its a folder or a file or something else
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: file <something here>
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: file disregards file extensions and looks at the data structure then can tell you what the thing is you named
<Trijntje> kiaas_: i dont know, how can I find out?
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: very powerful
<sleepy_cat> o cool
<sleepy_cat> this is indeed awesome
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: np :)
<Trijntje> actionparsnip: I will do that, thanx
<UdarEC> )
<kiaas_> Trijntje, how new is it? if it isn't "new" you can open terminal and type in cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnuyen> hi, i can't get talk to work on ubuntu, i did apt-get install talk talkd
<kiaas_> Trijntje, actually, that command will work if it is new too xD
<gnuyen> and now i  get "Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key"
<CaptainCrook> i'm looking to setup my stmp so my local server can e-mail using php...  anyone?
<ActionParsnip> kiaas_: the system is double the power of anything I have an my systems log in a tonne faster tahn that
<Trijntje> Kiaas_: its as old as gutsy ;), what should I look for in /proc/cpuinfo?
<Koganei> but /wc
<Glocke> hi, i got a problem with pidgin while connecting to icq: Connection reset by peer
<Glocke> irc via pidgin works ;-)
<Glocke> *i've
<kiaas_> Trijntje, "model name"
<ActionParsnip> Glocke: i use pidgin :)
<Trijntje> kiaas_: intel (R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model
<nevyn> meh model
<konsumer> Hello :)
<Trijntje> ActioParsnip, Kiaas_:  Model : 15
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: try a new user, if it logs on ok then its your profile at fault some place
<nevyn> flags is the important bit
<gartral> Trijntje: you can also use a guest account
<Trijntje> gartaral: how do i do that?
<klicker> hi guys can someone explain
<klicker> to what is DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<klicker> mean
<klicker> for shell variable
<fredl> anybody else having problems with the python-support upgrade?
<eross> looks like an x-terminal command for remote SSH via GUI?
<Trijntje> !enter|klicker
<ubottu> klicker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<klicker> okay
<klicker> yeah it just the X11 forwarding but i dont understand what 0.0 mean
<fredl> I checked launchpad but don't see any new bugs for python-support. For me the apt-get dist-upgrade hangs with 'Processing triggers for python-support ...'
<ActionParsnip> klicker: you need an x server on the client system
<ActionParsnip> klicker: if its windows, install and run xming
<Trijntje> Actionparsnip, kiaas_: i'm off to reboot and check out the new account, thanks for your help
<Ubuntu_Geek86> hi linux world!
<klicker> ActionParsnip i understand that
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: another question, when it says to open up in windows to load the iso can i just add the iso while in jaunty with the extract tool?
<klicker> but can you explain to me what
<klicker> 0.0 mean
<jeeves> is there a program that will decompile a PDF?
<klicker> DISPLAY=hostname:0.0 ?
<Ubuntu_Geek86> adobe reader 9? im not sure
<konsumer> Does anyone here know where applications are installed in Xubuntu?
<konsumer> I want to dock some shortcuts in my desktop.
<kiaas_> klicker, I think it is just specifying which display to display it on
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: due to the nature of linux there is no one folder where they are stored
<DarthPuff> do you guys know why some songs refuse to rip in sound juicer?
<gartral> konsumer: ALL APPLICATIONS ARE INSTALLED IN /USR/BIN I BELIVE
<gartral> whooops!
<konsumer> I see
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: libs will go in /lib and binarys and other stuff will go everywhere else
<klicker> kiass_ what do you mean by which display to display it on kiass ?
<konsumer> Ah ok, most are libs :)
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: if an app installs a lib then it can be used by other apps too, this makes the installed size smaller
<konsumer> nice
<Maxim75> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> konsumer: so you will noy have a single folder like in program files under windos
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: YOu mean with the USB disk creator? I just browsed to a downloaded ubuntu ISO and worked beautifully....
<kiaas_> klicker, I think that at least on linux, each "virtual terminal" can be used as a display for X. it must be specified which of these is the display, such as 0.0
<safruhani> hi, on 8.10, i want to open image urls (that ends with .png or .jpg etc.) with mirage, how can i do that ?
<safruhani> not open with default browser
<samushka> i have a local .deb package which i'd like to install... it depends on other packages, what tool can i use to install this local package while automatically apt-get'ing the missing dependencies ?
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: what does that mean (sorry)? i have the iso so do I just add it to the usb then?
<kiaas_> X isn't my specialty
<eoke> konsumer: This may help you understand what the various directories are used for http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<ActionParsnip> safruhani: add it as a helper app in your browser
<worldwarcheese> oooooooooh
<gartral> safruhani: in a terminal type mirage /path/to/image
<blognewb> Hey guys urgent.. is this a proper syntax: sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f php-fastcgi defaults (the -f means force remove..? should i put that there????)
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Are you using the USB startup disk creator or the website I posted earlier...?
<safruhani> gartral: i want to do it for urls
<worldwarcheese> Wait, tuxwulf, you mean this is the time to use a GUI based iso loader on the usb?
<safruhani> ActionParsnip: thanks for help
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<gartral> safruhani: a URL is a path, and can be treated as such
<konsumer> Thanks eoke :)
<safruhani> gartral: understand thank you
<safruhani> gartral: ActionParsnip which way is faster for you?
<safruhani> i think from the terminal
<konsumer> very useful eoke :) Much appreciated.
<konsumer> have a good day fellas. peace.
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: That procedure is complete.
<eoke> konsumer: No problem remember everything is only a guilde line though
<klicker> thx anyway found it
<blognewb> hi is this a proper syntax: sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f php-fastcgi defaults (the -f means force remove..? should i put that there????)
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: you can follow that procedure completely, OR use the Startup disk Creator.
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: hmm? so i'm on step 15, however the next step asks me to use Windows, which i do not have on this computer
<kiaas_> blognewb, -f usually means "force" not necessarily force remove. if it is combined with something to remove, it'll probably force it.
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: The website explains to 'unpack' the iso before copying it to the USB drive, though: see the steps under "Using Windows to prepare and move the files to the USB Stick:"
<Maxim75> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie; I would like to try ubuntu: what kind of installation do you suggest me (8.04 or 9.04 ?)
<bucky> blognewb: do you really have a /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi  ?
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: ok i think i got it now. i'm adding the iso and trying to boot on the netbook
<blognewb> bucky: yes
<RaidRecover> can anyone help me try and recover my raid? my old motherboard died and i transfered my disks to a new computer and booted up to a liveCD but my disks are not recognized as being raid
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: i'd say 9.04
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Ah... I see. That is a problem. There are other ways: to mount the ISO in linux and then manually copy the files, and adjust the syslinux.cfg, but now you are a little off the easy path...
<bucky> blognewb: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi  and tell me what package it came from
<blognewb> bucky: i have it
<bucky> blognewb: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi  and tell me what package it came from
<Trijntje> actioParsnip: logging into the new account takes ~20 second. Then logging into my own account (without rebooting) takes ~15 seconds
<Maxim75> thanks ActionParsnip; just a second question: I would try ubuntu on a small pc that a friend of mine just gave me: it's a pentium III 800 with 192 or Ram
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: haha. such is my luck. so should i proceed to unpack the iso and add it to the usb or is that not such a good idea?
<Maxim75> should I try the alternate install or the other one?
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: install Xubuntu
<blognewb> it's an init file
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: or install ubuntu then install LXDE
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: You can but you also need to edit the syslinux file in the root of your USB drive. Oh, and you need... the isolinux directory with its files.
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: it will run nice, just wont have all the supergloss that more powerful systems can afford
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: ... perhaps if you only have ubuntu the USB Startup Disk Creator is easier, and quicker...
<Polt{laptop}> I am wanting to upgrade my ext3 to ext4 and I found this link showing how http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118205 can anyone tell me, would it be worth it ?
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: i like the sound of both of those
<Maxim75> thank you ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: linux doesnt need a hugely powerful system
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf to clarify: let's do the easier one
<Maxim75> that's what a friend of mine told me ;)
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: i have desktops on far less but they run puppy linux
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: I just now created two perfectly bootable live USB drives with theat creator....
<cookie-monster> /quit
<eross> i uninstalled wine (1.1.27) but version 1.1.22 is still on there. I may have compiled/installed it or through some 3rd party util. How do I get rid of it so I can reinstall wine?
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: i like the sound of that. youre the first person to tell me that
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: xubuntu is made for low end systems and you have the minimum ram and a way over minimum spec cpu
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: where can i find a step-by-step guide to the disk creator?
<Maxim75> perfect; I'm trying to learn linux these days and I hope to reach good results
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: If you have Ubuntu, click System - Administration - USB Startup Disk Creator. It is very easy.
<Maxim75> I already have a xubunto burned on cd (the alternate edition)
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: you will as you use it, just as you did with windows
<Maxim75> should I try that one?
<zvacet> eross: iif you see it in synaptic try to uninstall from there
<eross> it's not in synaptic now
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: the alternate installs in text based mode and is much lighter in ram so i would advise it yes
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: did you MD5 check the ISO?
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: I suppose ... you could boot any live ISO this way... These were just my first two creations, too....
<eross> but it's in /usr/local/bin/wine
<Maxim75> at the moment no; you are right; I should first check the iso
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: holy frak it's what i've been looking for since say one (4 days ago)
<Maxim75> before burn it
<zvacet> eross: so,you probably compile it go to the folder form whitch you compile and run     sudo make uninstall
<gartral> is there a way i can have a prompt or comfirmation befor rebooting from terminal?
<Trijntje> Hi all, loggin into gnome is taking ~30s on a 2GB 2.4GHz desktop. Logging into a new account takes ~18 seconds. Any ideas on how to proceed here?
<fuzzybunny> hey guys for some reason I am unable to ping my brothers laptop on our lan but I can get on the internet and he can ping me. Once he pings me then I will be able to communicate fine with him. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: 4 days??? Man you are lucky! I have been using the complicated way for MONTHS! I used Kubuntu before and that does not have that Creator, so I had to...
<Maxim75> thank you ActionParsnip for all your help :)
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: indeed, lets you know the CD you have is good and in no way corrupted
<Maxim75> I'm going to try it now ;)
<ActionParsnip> Maxim75: np man, you may help me on e day. Who knows
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: ouch, that's harsh, man. glad i found you when i did. this brand new pc's been an xp-laden brick until tonight
<fuzzybunny> ActionParsnip, do you work for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: no, just a long standing linux user
<gartral> <opinion> unetbootin is more powerful than the USB creator
<gartral> </opinion>
 * Polt{laptop} sighs
<Maxim75> wow, I hope to become and expert; who knows!! for the moment, thank you so much ActionParsnip.
<fuzzybunny> ActionParsnip, oh how long have u been using it? I think you have been here everytime I have come in ;)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: define "powerful"
<Maxim75> have a good day
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: It's ok, I learned a whole lot, too. Have fun with it!
<Polt{laptop}> I wish I could find out whether this is worth it or not
<Polt{laptop}> I have the Ubuntu Live DVD around here somewhere
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: i got into it properly what mandrake 6 came out, not sure the year
<Polt{laptop}> I just need to boot with it and run these commands in bash
<fuzzybunny> oh ok
<fuzzybunny> I kept going back and forth with it
<gartral> ActionParsnip: ohh lets see... it can create multiple OS distro disks, and isnt confined too Ubuntu/Debian
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: it's copying the files now. i can't wait to try it (earlier my attempts grew less and less hopeful as time went on) and yeah, some of the commands i've picked up have really helped in other projects so its not all lost. just annoying after a while ;)
<fuzzybunny> I do constantly have problems still I guess
<jedc> polt{laptop}, whether what is worth it?
<fuzzybunny> but I just like Linux more
<Polt{laptop}> upgrade to ext4
<Polt{laptop}> everyone says there is a performance increase
<eross> does ext4 require defrag?
<Polt{laptop}> since I am on a 1.2 ghz machine I want to know if it will make a difference
<Bilal> otrs(open ticket request system) displays internal server error. Restarted apache and mysql, checkes index.pl syntax ok. But still in error
<jedc> ah, well i am using it and it seems fast, but i dont have any empirical evidence to offer :p
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: you dont get the full benefit of ext4 with a converted fs
<Polt{laptop}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118205
<fuzzybunny> hey guys for some reason I am unable to ping my brothers laptop on our lan but I can get on the internet and he can ping me. Once he pings me then I will be able to communicate fine with him. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: pure linux and bsd here
<fuzzybunny> oh nice
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: can you ping his ip?
<Guest27542> Hi everyone. Having a troublesome crash bug with Firefox and was wondering if others knew of the problem or of a fix. Seems that sometimes (can't figure out when, it's not just Java or Flash or anything) Firefox will have a nice big total crash where it freezes the entire computer. Can't even summon a terminal and kill firefox. Only thing to do is power the computer down. Didn't start after any particular software upgrade or add-on install. The only consi
<Guest27542> stency with it I can seem to find is that sometimes when typing in or selecting the location bar it triggers the crash. And the crash looks like the firefox window sort of "fragmented" and I can see part of the firefox window and part of whatever was below it. Hope that all made sense.
<fuzzybunny> no it says destination host unreachable I can only ping it after he pings me
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: rather than just name
<jedc> fuzzybunny, can you ping his local network ip?
<Polt{laptop}> why would converting to ext4 not be as good as doing it from a fresh format
<fuzzybunny> nope
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: hmm does he always use the same ip?
<fuzzybunny> yeah
<Polt{laptop}> and one other question .... the guy in the link uses /dev/sda1 and later refers to /dev/sda when trying to reinstall grub
<Polt{laptop}> I use /dev/sda5
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Let me know how it works out..?
<Polt{laptop}> would the /dev/sda still apply for me ?
<fuzzybunny> I am really at a loss I tried renaming my hosts file in case it was something in that
<Polt{laptop}> or would it be something else
<Trijntje> Guest27542: with ctrl+alt+f1 you can login to text only. From there you could kill firefox and return to your desktop with ctr+alt+f7
<gartral> screen + resident terminal = fail
<fuzzybunny> I tried it with my eth instead of my wireless
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: haha will do. sorry if i ramble, it's VERY late in the morning where i am now
<Polt{laptop}> I can try it if nothing else I know it will work
<Bilal> otrs(open ticket request system) displays internal server error. Restarted apache and mysql, checkes index.pl syntax ok. But still in error
<jedc> Polt{laptop}, yes, but use /dev/sda5 where he uses /dev/sda1
<Guest27542> Trijntje: have a crash up right now (in IRC on a different comp) - ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't even work
<Polt{laptop}> I just need to make sure I reinstall grub correctly is all
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: you need the hosts file
<Stargazer> how do i change the permissions on a root-only drive?
<fuzzybunny> ActionParsnip, yeah I just renamed it back
<Guest27542> i can still move the mouse but i can't click on anything. no keyboard shortcuts work.
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: it does more than networking. You can add his IP as a resolve in your hosts file and it will resolve using that weather he has pinged or not
<|Shade|> anyone familiar with freeNX server? I wonder if it could act as an application server?
<fuzzybunny> yeah I have md 192.168.1.65 in my hosts
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny: run: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts   and add a line reading: <servername> <ip address>
<rraasch> Stargazer: mount -o remount,rw /
<Polt{laptop}> alright I think I will go for the upgrade
<Trijntje> Guest27542: that is realy bad. what happens when you do alt+SysRq+b?
<Polt{laptop}> just to try it out
<Stargazer> how do i change the permissions on a root-only drive?
<rraasch> Stargazer: mount -o remount,rw /
<fuzzybunny> and then if I ping md or 192.168.1.65 it doesnt work
<Polt{laptop}> if nothing else it should improve the speed of the FS
<rraasch> remount the drive as rw
<Stargazer> rraasch, it's an external hdd.
<rraasch> umount /mnt/usb
<Guest27542> trinjntje: sorry I just rebooted. (Still trying to figure out exactly what triggers it.) I'll let you know next time it crashes.
<bucky> fuzzybunny: type arp and see if your brother's ip is in there... some one has a brain dead implementation of arp
<rraasch> Stargazer: mount -o rw /dev/usb /mnt/usb
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: you can use hdparm too but it is risky, if you push too far it can damage the drive pysically
<Stargazer> rraasch, what about chmod ?
<Trijntje> Guest27542:that command should reboot your pc
<fuzzybunny> bucky, it says md                               (incomplete)                              wlan0
<fuzzybunny> the incomplete is where the mac address should be
<rraasch> each file has its own ownership
<Trijntje> Guest27542: but start firefox in a terminal like this next time: firefox >crash.txt
<bucky> fuzzybunny: this is what mine says
<bucky> 192.168.254.254          ether   00:0B:23:8D:D1:98   C                     eth0
<Guest27542> oh, alright. and it just crashed again while typing google.com into the location bar. i'll try it now. i'll start it in a terminal next time around ;)
<Stargazer> rraasch, isn't there a recursive thing i could do for all the subfiles/folders.
<rraasch> if each file is ro AFTER mounting, then chmod -R a+wr /mnt/usb
<fuzzybunny> bucky, how would I correct it in there?
<bucky> fuzzybunny: it has my info
<Guest27542> alt-sysrq-b worked
<Adam_eM> Trijntje: hi
<ActionParsnip> rraasch: that may need sudo
<fuzzybunny> bucky, do you know how I can update it?
<jedc> Stargazer, what permissions do you want?
<Adam_eM> everything's up and running. I have even managed to get the NX server to work :)
<Trijntje> Guest27542: ok, you could also ask in #ubuntu-bugs i think, there should be no freezes in ubuntu, so they should be willing to help
<zaggynl> freenx is awesome
<bucky> fuzzybunny: is this wireless
<jedc> Stargazer, -R is the option for recursive for chmod
<Stargazer> jedc, i need them to be open permissions for the main user. not root.
<Guest27542> trijntje: ok, thank you very much
<fuzzybunny> bucky, yeah it doesnt work over eth either though
<bucky> fuzzybunny: is this wireless in ad hoc mode?
<Trijntje> Guest27542: no problem
<fuzzybunny> bucky, no
<Trijntje> Adam_em: nice
<bucky> fuzzybunny: what mode is it
<fuzzybunny> bucky, I think it is managed or infrastructure
<bucky> fuzzybunny: both computers?
<jedc> Stargazer, you probably just want your user to own it then, try chown -R <username>:<username> file
<rraasch> Stargazer: sudo mount -o rw, uid=mainuser /dev/
<tuxwulf> What doe wubi.exe do ?
<fuzzybunny> bucky, we both connect to the same router
<ActionParsnip> rraasch: could use uid=1000
<rraasch> yea, for the first user added
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: if you use it, MD5 check the file before launching it
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip: Wow, that is really cool... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: most old linux users dont like it too much
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: its nice as a trial but as a proper OS it kinda sucks
<Guest27542> trijntje: oh really quick. does starting firefox with 'firefox >crash.txt' make a log or something?
<jedc> Guest27542, sort of, it redirects the output from firefox (which would go to terminal) to the file crash.txt
<Trijntje> Guest27542: yes, it writes error messages to a file called crash.txt in your home directory
<jedc> Guest27542, the > redirects
<Guest27542> Ok, thanks.
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip: Yes, I understand. Well, useful for many people, to try without harming their Win
<Guest27542> Good to know. Always learn more than I expected when I come here :)
<ActionParsnip> jedc: assuming the pwd is $HOME when launched
<xxshadowxx> hey can sum1 link wer i can go 2 c the banned pally sklls\???
<xxshadowxx> plz
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: true. I prefer to advise USB installs to try, then ubuntu doesnt even touch the internal drive at all
<Myrtti> xxshadowxx: you're not making any sense
<jedc> ActionParsnip, why assuming that?
<ActionParsnip> xxshadowxx: can you type in full english sentances rather than lik this az u mayk no senz
<Trijntje> Hi all, loggin into gnome is taking ~30s on a 2GB 2.4GHz desktop. Logging into a new account takes ~18 seconds. Any ideas on how to proceed here?
<xxshadowxx> any1 no wer 2 go on forums 2 c the paladin skills that are banned
<Myrtti> xxshadowxx: this is Ubuntu support, not random chat
<jedc> xxshadowxx, probably on wow forums, not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jedc: you just did, if the pwd is /etc, and the user launches firefox > log.txt it won't write as the file is been written to pwd which is /etc
<jedc> ActionParsnip, ah yes, but that is just a permissions issue, it would write it if you were root for example and in /etc
<ActionParsnip> jedc: could use: firefox > ~/log.txt as a cover all
<fuzzybunny> bucky, hey I think I got it
<ActionParsnip> jedc: roots home is /root
<fuzzybunny> bucky, thanks so much for your help
<fuzzybunny> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> jedc: and you shouldnt be loggin on as root, a definately not launching firefox
<fuzzybunny> I am just going to restart and maybe that will work
<jedc> ActionParsnip, I know, but im saying you dont have to be in ~home...
<jedc> er, $HOME
<ActionParsnip> jedc: if you are a user, the log file will not be written if the pwd is no in the users own home directory
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip: ... yes. You are right. Or a CD, yes.
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: sure
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip: Even less "destructive"...
<Guest27542> trijntje: (still not getting help in ubuntu-bugs otherwise i wouldnt be bothering you still). i started with >crash.txt and firefox crashed. i rebooted and all i see is an empty crash.txt file in my home dir
<tuxwulf> Intrusive, even a better word.
<jedc> ActionParsnip, unless that user has permissions to write to whatever directory they are in
<ActionParsnip> tuxwulf: totally, if you have > 2Gb ram it will run pretty well
<ActionParsnip> jedc: true
<gartral> whats the advantages of having 12 gigs of ram?
<ziroday> gartral: you get 12 gigs of ram at your disposal...
<Stargazer> hey guys, i'm still having troubles changing the permissions on that drive.
<jedc> gartral, you will be able to run most things without using the hd for swap?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: more simultaneous apps running, more disk cache
<pkkm> Guest27542: Did you try redirecting error log like '$ app 2>&1 > file' ?
<jedc> Stargazer, is it already mounted?
<Stargazer> yeah
<Trijntje> Guest27542:  can you try alt+sysrq+k?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: linux uses unused ram as disk cache to make disk accesing faster
<Guest27542> trijntje: while frozen?
<Trijntje> Guest27542: yes, that should kill X, so you should be able to login again
<gartral> ActionParsnip: what would you consider and ngodly about of ram?
<jedc> Stargazer, if it is mounted as /media/mydrive, chown -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> /media/mydrive
<ActionParsnip> gartral: depends on what the system is for
<jedc> Stargazer, without the '<' '>'s
<gartral> ActionParsnip: general purposes
<ActionParsnip> gartral: a system which will be used heavily for gimp will need way more than one for simple web browsing and chatting
<Stargazer> jedc, i did that...
<Guest27542> pkkm: not entirely sure what that means/entails doing, so no. Is there something I should do in the terminal next time I run firefox?
<jedc> Stargazer, and its not working?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: watching movies and playing games like neuiz
<gartral> nexuiz*
<Stargazer> jedc, that's correct, it's not working.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: if it just openoffice, web browsing and chat then you can easily scrape by with 512Mb. For games I'd hit somewhere round the 1Gb - 2Gb mark with a half decent video card
<jedc> Stargazer, in the directory the drive is mounted in, what is the output of ls -l  | grep nameofdrive
<Stargazer> nothing, jedc.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i run an AMD semp 3000 AM2 1Gb DDR2 with onboard NVidia 6150 and runs nexuiz just fine
<hellues> question
<jedc> Stargazer, replacing nameofdrive with the name of the mounted drive, if it is nothing than you arent in the right directory
<hellues> are there a program to send,delet song from ipod touch
<JKevin> 。。。。
<hellues> i am using ubuntu
<Guest27542> trijntje: alt+sysrq+k worked as well. I guess the Alt+sysrq+___ are the only ones that work
<jedc> Stargazer, not the full pathname
<fuzzybunny> bucky, I rebooted and it lost it again after I updated the arp table with the correct MAC address do you know how I can get it so that it has the correct mac address after a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> hellues: ease up on the enter key dude
<Trijntje> Guest27542: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Stargazer> jedc, not "/media/???(Dokan)/" ?
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap > Guest27542
<ubottu> Guest27542, please see my private message
<jedc> Stargazer, nope, if you are in /media and it is mount as /media/Dokan, ls -l | grep Dokan
<nuckle> Hello, can someone please give me a clue as in how to unrar files on ubuntu 9.04 using gnome?
<Polt{laptop}> hey can anyone tell me how to use grub to mount a dvd image at boot
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<jedc> nuckle, can you right click and extract here?
<Polt{laptop}> my pc isn't wanting boot the jaunty dvd
<Polt{laptop}> I can get to grub
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: you can then use fileroller, or use   rar x <rar file name>
<nuckle> I downloaded the unrar-free but now I can only view the content of the archive and cannot unpack it...
<Polt{laptop}> and I know it will read the dvd
<Stargazer> ..
<Polt{laptop}> the dvd drive name is cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: did you MD5 check the DVD ISO before burning?
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<nuckle> jedc: did that, won't unpack
<Polt{laptop}> it is fine
<Polt{laptop}> it is just an older machine
<Polt{laptop}> external drive
<Stargazer> jedc, i'm not sure what you mean by 'i'm not in the right directory' but... nothing is coming up.
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: what errors do you get
<jedc> Stargazer do you see it if you just type ls -l?
<Polt{laptop}> I know that I should be able to boot the dvd image from the dvd
<Polt{laptop}> from grub rather
<Guest27542> Thanks that makes it easier to recover from the crash/freeze. Still don't know what's causing it though.
<nuckle> ActionParsnip: I don't see any error msg
<Stargazer> yes, i do, jedc. now that i see THAT list, i've noticed one of my other drives is doing it, too.
<Guest27542> And I was told not to ask for that kind of help in ubuntu-bugs
<jedc> Stargazer, show me the line of that output for the drive in question
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: so when you run: rar x rarfilename.rar   the files dont extract?
<Stargazer> jedc: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   4096 2009-08-01 18:35 ???(Dokan)
<Trijntje> Guest27542: really? it sounds like a but to me..
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: the terminal is VERY case sensitive btw
<jedc> Stargazer, all users have permission to write to the drive then, its still owned as root though
<Trijntje> Guest27542: you could try to create a new profile and see if the crash still happens
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: i sugest using tab to autocomplete the name
<nuckle> ActionParsnip: it would only unpack the parent folders but they are empty once unpacked
<Stargazer> jedc, i tried to paste a simple photo, it wouldn't let me.
<jedc> Stargazer, what did it say?
<ActionParsnip> !rar > nuckle
<ubottu> nuckle, please see my private message
<Stargazer> nothing, just wouldn't let me paste it, jedc.
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: read that, maybe theres a package you need
<Polt{laptop}> hmm there has to be a way to do this
<nuckle> ActionParsnip: thank you vm
<Polt{laptop}> grb is installed at the mbr it looks like
<Polt{laptop}> grub
<pkkm> !dontzap > pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<Guest27542> trijntje: Ok I'll do that next. I'm pretty naive when it comes to these things, but wouldn't the fact that 'firefox >crash.txt' only created an empty crash.txt after it crashed mean that its a bug with Ubuntu. (Especially since it's not jst FF that freezes but everything)
<nuckle> ubottu: thank you too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too
<jedc> Stargazer, its not a permissions issue, maybe the drive really isnt mounted? try mount nameofdrive
<Polt{laptop}> and when a live dvd is booted it seems that this is how it boots ...
<jedc> Stargazer, you will need to do sudo mount nameofdrive
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: np man
<server_side> is there any phone software so i can send files to and from my phone?
<Polt{laptop}> hence the wubi app for helping to boot a live dvd from windows where you cannot boot from dvd... it installs a bootloader menu entry to the MBR
<Stargazer> jedc: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdd1 is already mounted on /media/???(Dokan)
<pkkm> Guest27542: Here you can read about redirections: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Polt{laptop}> and it allows you to boot your live dvd that way
<Trijntje> Guest27542: I'm not sure, i might be one of your plugins or something like that that causes the crash, so we can check that by using a new profile
<Polt{laptop}> if it can do that this other method should work the same way
<Polt{laptop}> just a manual way of doing it
<jedc> ActionParsnip, do you have any ideas about Stargazer's problem? beats me, its not a permissions thing
<sudobash> I was given a mac ibook G4 with ATI graphics and 512 mb ram catch is he said it was freezing so I put new thermal gel under all heat sinks and tried booting ubuntu live ppc and alternate I can hear the ubuntu login sound on live but I get a white screen on both even with the video=ofonly
<pkkm> Guest27542: stderr is error output
<sudobash> anyway to fix or maybe another distro that has Mac Ibook support
<ActionParsnip> jedc: try mounting with mount /dev/whatever /mount/point -o uid=1000,rw,user
<jedc> Stargazer, ok, sudo umount nameofdrive
<Polt{laptop}> how frustrating ...
<kindofabuzz> I'm getting a black screen after login. Fresh install of 9.04 on laptop
<Polt{laptop}> I know this should be so easy
<Polt{laptop}> and there is an easy way to do this
<Polt{laptop}> but nobody knows
<Polt{laptop}> of all things lol
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once initially booted to?
<jedc> Stargazer, then what ActionParsnip said, sudo mount /dev/sdd1 themountpoint
<ActionParsnip> jedc: if its ntfs you'll need -t ntfs-3g
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, no =(
<ActionParsnip> jedc: and have ntfs-3g installed
<jedc> Stargazer, sudo mount /dev/sdd1 themountpoint -o uid=1000,rw,user
<Guest27542> trijntje: Ok, using a new profile the usual suspects aren't causing crashes it seems. So maybe it is a plugin. Sorry I should have looked into that and not just my add-ons. What should I do now though?
<mr_boo> a notifier appeared that stated "proprietary drivers available" and i accepted it. but then after restart ubuntu could only run in low graphics mode. is it a bug or have i screwed up?
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: then you have no way of knowing the CD you have installed with is correct or complete
<jedc> Stargazer, ah, do you know what format the drive is?
<Stargazer> jedc, i had a thought and it worked. i unmounted both drives and mounted them seperately. i can paste in both, but they're still claiming "root:root"
<mr_boo> i'm running in low graphics mode now and it sux
<Stargazer> jedc, they're both NTFS.
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: i suggest you boot to the CD again and verify the CD, using the first menu you see once the cd boots
<sudobash> I was given a mac ibook G4 with ATI graphics and 512 mb ram catch is he said it was freezing so I put new thermal gel under all heat sinks and tried booting ubuntu live ppc and alternate I can hear the ubuntu login sound on live but I get a white screen on both even with the video=ofonly and nosplash
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: you should also check the ISO you downloaded if you can
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, k
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jedc> Stargazer, that is fine, it means root is the owner and its in the group root, but the permissions are such that anyone can write to it
<mr_boo> a notifier appeared that stated "proprietary drivers available" and i accepted it. but then after restart ubuntu could only run in low graphics mode. is it a bug or have i screwed up?
<jedc> Stargazer, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<server_side> any mobile phone software out there?
<ActionParsnip> jedc: now you're getting somewhere ;)
<Stargazer> jedc, by any chance do you know how big that package is?
<sudobash> when I boot ubuntu live or alt on ibook g4 I can hear login sound from live but I see white screen with nosplash and also video=ofonly
<mr_boo> sudobash: ouch deluxe
<Polt{laptop}> my problem is that I don't have access to windows on my machine and I can't use wubi to install a bootloader entry for booting the live dvd
<Polt{laptop}> and of course I think there must be a way to use grub to boot the live dvd
<Stargazer> jedc, NTFS-3G is the latest on my machine.
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: did you md5 check your ISO files? maybe mac needs a special boot option
<sudobash> I mean it says loading... but I can tell it is running in the back ground
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jedc> Stargazer, sorry, but it is a driver, probably not too big, it depends ona few things
<Polt{laptop}> hence the script that is created by wubi if you use the helper app in windows to reboot the live dvd, uses grub
<fluffo> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server from usb (servers dvd-rom is broken), and the installer won't install without the dvd-rom, I am wondering if there is any boot options to declare that it should specifically look in the usb instead of dvd-rom?
<mr_boo> Polt{laptop}: your bios settings determine boot device in the first place
<sudobash> yeah this is the 2nd disc
<Polt{laptop}> I've tried that
<Polt{laptop}> mr_boo that didn't work
<sudobash> I tried alternate also
<mr_boo> Polt{laptop}: don't think grub can bypass dvd unit
<jedc> Stargazer, so you can paste in them both now? what do you want to do, change the owner?
<Polt{laptop}> well no but it should be able to read the hardware devices
<Guest27542> pkkm: so I should start firefox in the terminal using 'firefox 2>&1 >crash.txt' or is that not correct?
<Polt{laptop}> afterall when you install the bootloader from wubi it actuallly creates a menu entry in the mbr
<Stargazer> if changing the ownership will remove this problem in the future, then yeah. @ jedc.
<vaibhav> my system can't connect to any website using command line, error results in unknown host , can someone help
<Polt{laptop}> and that menu entry is what allows the dvd to boot if it cannot boot any other way
<vaibhav> I can browse web from firefox
<Polt{laptop}> since I do not have windows I cannot use wubi
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: is the video card an nvidia?
<xim_> where are the applications menu icons saved?
<mr_boo> sudobash: if you need a shell you could launch tty1 with ctrl+alt+F1
<sudobash> ahahhaaa Step 3- Do not boot it right away you need to type in this command line. "live-nosplash-powerpc modprobe ide-core video=radeonfb:1024x768-24@60"(It took me 4 days to figure that out)
<sudobash> yeah i tried that actually
<mr_boo> a notifier appeared that stated "proprietary drivers available" and i accepted it. but then after restart ubuntu could only run in low graphics mode. is it a bug or have i screwed up?
<sudobash> ati
<Polt{laptop}> so basically what I am getting at is that I should be able to create the same menu entry wubi creates without needing windows
<jedc> Stargazer, thats not the issue since the permissions make it not really matter who owns it
<Polt{laptop}> and that should allow me to reboot into the live dvd
<pkkm> Guest27542: I read about redirections again now and I would rather suggert starting it with 'firefox &>crash.txt', because thet redirects ALL outputs to file.
<mr_boo> its hard in low graphics mode
<pkkm> *suggest
<sudobash> it says boot options: live-nosplash-powerpc modprobe ide-core video=radeonfb:1024x768-24@60
<sudobash> let me try that real quick
<mr_boo> a notifier appeared that stated "proprietary drivers available" and i accepted it. but then after restart ubuntu could only run in low graphics mode. is it a bug or have i screwed up?
<jedc> Stargazer, when you remounted it what options did you use if any?
<server_side> is there any mobile phone software in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: can you type my name (use tab complete) at the start of lines addressed to me
<Guest27542> pkkm: ok doing that now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: see how your name highlights, thats not an accident
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: do you have rEFIt installed?
<pkkm> Guest27542: no problem
<Stargazer> well... i had to actually mount it using the sudo password like in a gksu type box when you try and change the time.
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=116504
<Guest27542> pkkm: did that and ended up with an empty crash.txt file again
<jedc> Stargazer you just right clicked on it and hit mount?
<maya2768> HI
<ActionParsnip> !hi | maya2768
<ubottu> maya2768: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maya2768> 有人吗
<bazhang> !cn | maya2768
<ubottu> maya2768: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Stargazer> jedc,  a box opened up when i tried to open the dir, said i had to manually mount it as admin.
<pkkm> Guest27542: Then I think firefox just does not output anything to console.
<sudobash> my nick is diff color than yours?
<ActionParsnip> Guest27542: maybe theres a switch for firefox to run in debug mode
<jedc> Stargazer, then how did you mount it?
<Stargazer> jedc, the box mounted it really... but it said i had to "manually" mount (guess it meant i had to say "ok, mount")
<gartral> ActionParsnip: is there anyway i can slow down the execution speed of a cerain code for debugging purposes?
<Guest27542> actionparsnip: how could I find that?
<pkkm> Guest27542: try asking on #firefox
<Polt{laptop}> all I can do is laugh right now
<jedc> Stargazer, you should try restarting and see if it works or not, it might just work, if not then we need to edit the /etc/fstab file abit probably
<Polt{laptop}> I want to punch my computer at the moment
<Polt{laptop}> seriously
<Polt{laptop}> there has to be a way to do this
<chalcedny> greetings ActionParsnip  :))
<chalcedny> in ubuntu Jaunty how can i get it to not screen blank? i set it for 55 minutes .. but it's doing it sooner than that.
<ActionParsnip> Guest27542: looks like its a whole mess of code as far as i can see
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedny
<sudobash> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Guest27542: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla then running firefox?
<Stargazer> restarting now, jedc.
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, the cd is valid. i guess i'll try to install again. no biggie
<jedc> Stargazer, ok let me know how it turns out
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: check the iso too, its a good check.
<Guest27542> actionparsnip: I created a new profile, which I think is what you're getting at, and I haven't been able to get it crash with the new profile.
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: OS installs are hugely suceptible to errors so you should ceck the data rather than blindly using it and hoping
<worldwarcheese> I agree, i've had a lot of problems with corrupt isod
<worldwarcheese> isos*
<Guest27542> pkkm: no response on #firefox but the ubuntu forum archives say something about 'firefox --debug' and 'firefox -g' should I try one of those and how could I get those to redirect their output?
<ActionParsnip> Guest27542: then get back to the old profile, export the favourites and then delete the broken profile, you can then import the faves. You can then readd addons and stored passwords as you need
<ActionParsnip> worldwarcheese: thats why MD5 exists
<nuckle> ActionParsnip: you were right, I had packages missing, I installed everything with rar from the synaptic package manager and now it extracts. thanks again.
<chalcedny> Guest27542, try /nick NickIWant like Nick JackSmith or Mary^^
<jedc> chalcedny, i think under System->Preferences->power management if you slide the sliders all to the right it should never put the display to sleep
<mr_boo> a notifier appeared that stated "proprietary drivers available" and i accepted it. but then after restart ubuntu could only run in low graphics mode. is it a bug or have i screwed up?
<ActionParsnip> nuckle: np bro, glad you got the gold
<pkkm> Guest27542: 'command &> file' works on all commands.
<chalcedny> jedc, ill try that but it didn't seem to do enough
<worldwarcheese> ActionParsnip: I know that now, and have used it before. I it was more to show how many times i've had them corrupted and thus how easy it is to have them so
<jedc> mr_boo, go to System->administration->hardware drivers, click the one you want and click activate
<jedc> chalcedny, is it a laptop? if so there is a tab for on battery power with different settings
<pkkm> jayc: you can just do 'firefox --debux &> file' to redirect all output of firefox in debug mode
<ActionParsnip> worldwarcheese: i have scripts to pull down both ISO and MD5 sum and do it all for me :)
<mr_boo> jedc: only one is available and that was the one i chose after the notifier suggested it
<sudobash> crap its still not working...
<chalcedny> jedc, i think i didn't set the one for UPS power .. 23 minuts sounds like what it was .. it's a desktop
<worldwarcheese> ActionParsnip: my envy is palpable, haha
<chalcedny> jedc, thanks :)
<pkkm> jayc: of course I meant --debug :)
<jedc> chalcedny, np
<kbp> does anyone know how to enable screenshot using PrtScr key? I reckon it's disable in Ubuntu 9.04 because my old Ubuntu 8.04 works fine
<worldwarcheese> kbp: it works with my comp and I have 9.04
<chalcedny> kbp it works fine for me .. in 8.04 and 9.04
<ActionParsnip> worldwarcheese: not hard, its a script that takes an ISO http link and an MD5sum http link, it then works its magic. Quite simple
<jedc> mr_boo, hmm, that probably means you video card or the driver is good enough for fancy graphics
<jedc> mr_boo what type of card is it
<worldwarcheese> ActionParsnip: another journey for another time, perhaps. I'll have to learn how to do that later (I'm still fretting over my eeebuntu install)
<mr_boo> jedc: XFX Radeon HD4870
<kbp> ... ok thank you worldwarcheese and chalcedny maybe Compiz turned it off let me check...
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, send me that script?
<kindofabuzz> would be nice to have
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: i just moved in so i have no WWW and my boxes arent connected
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: i can bash you one out
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, cool
<worldwarcheese> kbp: possibly, are you in a full-screen video during it? or in "cube mode" because when I've taken them at those instances the box for the image save can be hidden under the videp
<Polt{laptop}> you know what ...
<Polt{laptop}> I give up
<kbp> worldwarcheese: I'm just browsing a website and would like to take a screenshot to determine the hex value of the colour (so I can use later for my website :) )
<jayc> pkkm: huh so neither --debug or -g actually do anything...so much for that. I guess I'll just create a new profile and see what happens
<Polt{laptop}> this is too frustrating
<kindofabuzz> I made one of my folders shared in ~, but after every reboot it loses the share. what's going there?
<Polt{laptop}> fsck tihs adfasdfnsafsa
<FloodBot2> Polt{laptop}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polt{laptop}> that wasn't a flood
<Polt{laptop}> I'm beating my head on the keyboard right now
<Polt{laptop}> I cannot find anything in firefox about what I am wanting to do
<mr_boo> the funny this is that a popup notifier suggested me to activate the proprietary driver XD
<pkkm> jayc: what firefox version have you got?
<sudobash> im just going to try debian
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: http://pastebin.com/m2065d3d1
<chalcedny> Polt{laptop}, take 3 deep breaths, and then tell us about it in one line k?
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, thanks buddie
<worldwarcheese> kbp: I'm not sure then. Have you gone to System>Preference>Keyboard yet
<Polt{laptop}> my onboard gfx intel chip will not allow me to boot with the monitor I have. I cannot boot from the live dvd with grub, and I need to boot from the live dvd to upgrade my FS which I really really want to do
<jedc> mr_boo, when you click on the driver in Hardware drivers, does it say anything in the description about working or not working in ubuntu? im having trouble finding info on that card with ubuntu online
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: the logic to strip the iso file from the link name took me ages to get so my md5sum line is a bit more graceful, but this script makes a folder to work in so should be ok.
<jedc> mr_boo, might try deactivating it and see if that helps
<kindofabuzz> kk
<mr_boo> jedc: yes i'll do. thanx
<jedc> mr_boo, nvidia cards have better support in ubuntu i think
<Polt{laptop}> oh and my monitor will not display the flash screen because for some odd reason this junk acer monitor doesn't display it
<jayc> 3.0.13
<Polt{laptop}> nor will it display windows
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: bang it in an executable file then you can use: <scriptname> http://address/file.iso http://address/MD5SUM
<Polt{laptop}> it is a 19 inch acer that only works with certain things
<jayc> pkkm: 3.0.13 (sorry for double)
<jedc> mr_boo, failing that try downloading and running envyng-gtk it will download and install the newest ones hopefully
<Polt{laptop}> I should sue them
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: then go for a shower or whatever
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, right on
<kbp> worldwarcheese: I just came to keyboard shortcuts (as you said) and re-assigned again but it still doesn't work... ...
<mr_boo> jedc: ok. thanx
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: go for it, they'll laugh you out
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: News?
<Polt{laptop}> well to be honest for making a piece of junk that doesn't work and charging people money for it
<Polt{laptop}> that's fraud
<jedc> mr_boo, no problem good luck
<Polt{laptop}> false advertisement
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: no, youo have a warranty. ou can take it back and say its not fit for purpose.
<sphenxes> How can I delete all my bookmarks in epiphany web browser at once?
<Polt{laptop}> I did that already achadwick
<Polt{laptop}> ActionParsnip
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: Yeah, man. I got it to boot, and am having the netbook run a scan (just in case) before I finish it off. I am not taking any chances this late in the game ahah
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: so no its not, you just made a bad choice and the seller understands that happens so gives you some period for which you can evaluate it
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: so its in no way fraud
<Polt{laptop}> they need some type of disclaimer that states that it will not work on pc's more than 4 years old
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Cool...
<pkkm> jayc: for me, 'firefox --debug 2>&1 | tee file' works (that command starts firefox debug console while duplicating output to file - you see output in console and can type something, and output is also written to file)
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: works on my systems circ 1999
<Polt{laptop}> and really will not work on i810 chipsets ... and barely works on the 8400 GS nvidia I have
<chalcedny> Polt{laptop}, have you wandered over to their network at irc.mozilla.org (i think) ? #firefox might help you (be sure you don't have viruses first.. they always refer odd problems for virus scans ;)
<UdarEC> @ ALL:  What`s the time in Europe??
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: nvidia is hugely supported in linux
<bazhang> !ot | UdarEC
<ubottu> UdarEC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Saouka> Hey all, are there any applications that exist I can use to alter live sound? So I can plug my guitar into my laptop and change the tone of it through my laptop as a small amp?
<Polt{laptop}> I was not talking about ubuntu
<Polt{laptop}> I was talking about this crappy acer monitor
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: it's nice to actually see "EEEBUNTU" printed on my screen, like a small breath of air when I felt like drowning
<ActionParsnip> UdarEC: anything from 10am to about 2pm
<Polt{laptop}> the 8400 gs works great "in" linux
<Polt{laptop}> can't use terminal screens though
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: then you are in the wrong channel if your issue is a monitor
<Polt{laptop}> they are all black
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: Hehehe...
<Polt{laptop}> I think it is all a combination thereof
<UdarEC> sorry) thks)
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: I got to go... have fun!
<bazhang> Polt{laptop}, likely ##hardware this is Ubuntu support
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: errors found in 98 systems, looks li was smart to test is
<jedc> Polt{laptop} hehe, it works, it just isnt configured properly and/or doesnt have enough support yet
<worldwarcheese> tuxwulf: thanks, d00d for all your help, it'll be done soon thanks to you
<tuxwulf> worldwarcheese: No problem. Glad to be of help!
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: if its a CRT it may not transmit modelines, in which case you will have to enter them manually into xorg.conf
<Polt{laptop}> something like this is closer to what I was after
<Stargazer> jedc, it seems the drives loaded up fine for some reason, this time... maybe it was because i had an Eee PC on for like 4 days. xD
<Polt{laptop}> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/boot-live-cd-or-dvd-with-grub-309670/
<jedc> Stargazer, hehe, glad to hear it :D
<Polt{laptop}> my flood protection is on andy-bub
<Polt{laptop}> gimme a moment
<jayc> pkkm: I ran that command you gave. but firefox didn't actually start. Just some stuff about GNU gdb 6.8-debian
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: you need LILO for that
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: or grub2
<Polt{laptop}> it says grub ...
<safad> hi
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: afaik, grub can't boot ISO files
<safad> am a web developer
<Polt{laptop}> no but it should be able to boot the actual dvd
<safad> and i wanna find wysiwyg IDE
<Polt{laptop}> as a dvd
<jayc> pkkm: should I already have firefox open when I run that command?
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, hmm doesn't do anything. i made it an exec then ./md5check.sh <iso location> <md5 location>
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: not all bootloaders can boot all media
<safad> can anyone tell me about ?
<pkkm> jayc: I think no
<ActionParsnip> Polt{laptop}: so if grub doesnt suit your needs you need a different boot loader, frankly i'm baffled why grub is default
<pkkm> jayc: when gdb console appears, type 'run' an press enter, and when you are asked to press q or enter, press enter
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: and you used full locations of actual files?
<jedc> Polt{laptop} yea i couldnt even get ubuntu onto an old viao i have because it doesnt support boot from usb and no cdrom drive
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, well i figured wht the problem was, i never pasted the scipt into the .sh lol
<safad> guys ?
<MadGirl> somebody said guys was there step by step guide how to install gentoo
<bazhang> MadGirl, #gentoo
<vagothcpp> How can I mount a directory and give it permissions to users?
<worldwarcheese> safad: sorry, id like to help but i don't even know what it is you're asking about
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: e.g.: ./md5check.sh http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS
<jayc> pkkm: typed run and just got a screenful of '(no debugging symbols found)' and then 'program exited normally.'
<voltagex> I'm using the Alpha 3 livecd, it's only detecting one of my hard drives - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: you dont need to have .sh on the end, unless you need to know (for yourself) its a shell script
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | voltagex
<ubottu> voltagex: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> voltagex, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, yeah thanks, yeah i made the file but never pasted your code into it hehe
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, working good now
<jedc> safad, maybe nvu? i havent used it but found it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604 also mentions bluefish
<Saouka> MadGirl: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/
<richardcavell> voltagex: there have been many updates since the alpha 3 live CD
<pkkm> jayc: in my case, there is a screen full of '(no debugging symbols found)', and after that some process info and firefox starts.
<Polt{laptop}> ok I just answered my own question everyone
<vagothcpp> Rephrase, How do I mount a harddrive and give rights to a user to modify files
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: you may need to change the code if i put MD5SUM instead of MD5SUMS
<Polt{laptop}> smart boot manager everyone
<Polt{laptop}> make a note of that
<Polt{laptop}> if you can't boot your live dvd
<Polt{laptop}> use smart boot manager
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, yeah i just noticed that.
<FloodBot2> Polt{laptop}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polt{laptop}> on a floppy disk
<pkkm> jayc: maybe they can help you on #firefox
<jayc> pkkm: yeah that just happened to me. for some reason it worked the second time. got firefox to run in debug
<ActionParsnip> vagothcpp: sudo mkdit /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/stuff -o uid=1000,rw,user
<ActionParsnip> vagothcpp: if its ntfs then you will need: sudo mkdir /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/stuff -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,rw,user
<dopper> ActionParsnip: so you're saying there's other boot loaders that can boot .iso images out there? Would you recommend grub2 or lilo?
<ActionParsnip> vagothcpp: the top command is also mkdir, not mkdit
<vagothcpp> Thanks ActionParsnip but its a vbox mount
<vagothcpp> I gathererd ;p
<ActionParsnip> dopper: i'd shoot for lilo persnally, grubw2 is good if you know how to use it to its full potential
<pkkm> jayc: does it work when you launch it from menu?
<ActionParsnip> dopper: if you just want to boot to linux then grub2 is not hugely beneficial
<bubu> hi
<vagothcpp> what is uid?
<jayc> pkkm: firefox? yeah. i got it to run with GNU gdb last time. Got some output but I'm not sure if it means anythiing. Ends with Segmentation Fault.
<jayc> pkkm: should I add to pastebin?
<jedc> dopper, grub2 is newest grub, my understanding is lilo is not as full featured but i had to use it to run the unstable versions sometimes when grub didnt work
<pkkm> jayc: It wouldn't tell me anything
<dopper> ActionParsnip: I'm using grub legacy to boot several OS's atm. (including osx86, linux, winxp and vista) It does everything I need except for booting .iso's and I see grub2 supports .jpg and .png splash images as well.
<ActionParsnip> jedc: grub and lilo are different and each have features the other doesnt
<vagothcpp> " sudo mount -t vboxsf GearOS /GearOS -o uid=1000,rw,vagoth unknown mount option `vagoth'"
<jedc> ActionParsnip, ah, what does lilo have that grub doesnt?
<jayc> pkkm: fair enough
<psiborg> weird i never knew about that dcc exploit...
<ActionParsnip> dopper: i'm so disinterested by splash images
<vagothcpp> jedc: LILO seems a bit old, I still prefer it over GRUB though
<jado> does someone know a good text-to-speech program that speaks french?
<vagothcpp> jado: That will be hard to come across
<jado> vagothcpp: why?
<dopper> jedc & ActionParsnip: thanks I'll take a look at lilo and grub2 to see which one best fits my needs
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, is it possible to take that script and set a download speed?
<pkkm> jayc: I tyhink reinstalling firefox is necessary
<pkkm> *think
<safad> any Wysiwyg ?
<jayc> pkkm: just an apt-get remove and apt-get install? or something more?
<bazhang> !html > safad
<ubottu> safad, please see my private message
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip: I get an error message, " sudo mount -t vboxsf GearOS /GearOS -o uid=1000,rw,vagoth, unknown mount option 'vagoth'"
<jedc> safad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604 mentions nvu and bluefish
<pkkm> jayc: backup your data, apt-get -y purge firefox, apt-get -y install firefox
<vagothcpp> the first part of the error message is the command
<jedc> safad, i havent personally used any wysiwyg editors though
<jayc> pkkm: data meaning profile in .mozilla folder?
<pkkm> jayc: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<jayc> pkkm: ok thanks
<pkkm> jayc: no problem
<jayc> Really appreciate everyone's help
<chibihogoshino> any good rpgs for linux  ?
<bazhang> !games > chibihogoshino
<ubottu> chibihogoshino, please see my private message
<pkkm> chibihogoshino: Ethernal Lands?
<chibihogoshino> pkkm.. to eh, buggy..
<pkkm> !games > pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<jedc> chibihogoshino, if you find a good one let me know heh
<vagothcpp> !ggl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ggl
<safad> ?
<bazhang> vagothcpp, please /msg ubottu
<jayc> ppkm: ok so this doesn't really make any sense. before doing the reinstall and backup i decided to go through enabling and disabling all my plugins and extensions one-by-one. Turns out ABP was causing the crashes.
<jedc> ive answered your question twice now safad
<jayc> Doesn't really make sense though since the crashes started two weeks ago and i've had Adblock installed for 4 months
<bazhang> !html | safad please read this
<ubottu> safad please read this: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<vagothcpp> bazhang: Huh?
<kubu> please help on how to save the public key pgp given my kubuntu repo to my source.list
<bazhang> vagothcpp, for learning the !factoids, /msg ubottu
<vagothcpp> Executing this command: "vagoth@vagodesk64:~$ sudo mount -t vboxsf GearOS /GearOS -o uid=1000,rw,vagoth" I get this error "unknown mount option `vagoth'"
<vagothcpp> bazhang: It was just a random guess =P
<pkkm> jayc: are you sure Adblock is crashing?
<minixi> vagothcpp,  of course. vagoth isn't a mount option
<minixi> vagothcpp,  what exactly *is* vagoth?
<safad> Sorry I Don't Stay Reading
<vagothcpp> minixi: My username
<safad> I Don't Wan't These
<safad> I Have NetBeans
<safad> What I Need
<minixi> vagothcpp, and why would you include your username as a mount option?
<vagothcpp> I am trying to mount so my user can access the mount
<safad> SomeThing Like DreamWaver
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: change it to user
<bazhang> !enter| safad
<vagothcpp> See about^
<ubottu> safad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jayc> pkkm: the most consistent i could get it to crash was when i started to type maps.google.com into the location bar. Now I've reenabled everything except ABP and I typed in (and went to) googlemaps fine
<kindofabuzz> jayc, there are known problems in the newest adblock plus. they reccomend going back to 1.02(?) or install the dev version or just wait until new relese soon
<safad> waiting for load and sorry
<vagothcpp> "unknown mount option `user'"
<ActionParsnip1> safad: bluefish is ok
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: just omit it then
<minixi> vagothcpp, your user can access the mount even if root mounts it
<pkkm> jayc: I think your problem is solved then
<jayc> kindofabuzz: oof...I'm such a fool. Thanks everyone.
<vagothcpp> I can't change files though
<safad> i don't wan't these kind of editors i wan't a real wysiwyg like dreamwaver
<mocas> Hi there,
<mocas> odbcinst
<mocas> odbcinst: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mocas> Any ideias?
<FloodBot2> mocas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jayc> pkkm: thanks a bunch. learned a lot of useful terminal commands now ;)
<bazhang> safad, then use dreamweaver via wine
<minixi> vagothcpp, that's about permissions of the files/directories, not the mounted volume/partition itself
<safad> not very fabulous
<pkkm> jayc: no problem :)
<safad> i wan't to get out of the windows nightmare and its software
<vagothcpp> minixi: I see, so why does root control them?
<minixi> safad,  then you'll have to read :)
<bazhang> safad, those are your options. please dont keep repeating.
<minixi> vagothcpp,  why does root control what? which files?
<ActionParsnip1> safad: thats what bluefish is
<shah16> safad : how about quanta,  nvu and bluefish
<vagothcpp> minixi: Everything in the mount
<ActionParsnip1> safad: or you can use openoffice to write html
<ActionParsnip1> safad: there may be ones we dont know that are lurking around. See what you can find
<minixi> vagothcpp, you aren't making sense. You need to be the superuser (root) to mount the partition. After that the individual file/directory permissions control acess to themselves
<pkkm> safad: Amaya is really WYSIWYG, it's easy to use but powerful, and it's developed by W3C (guys who made web standards)
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: no need for root, just use sudo
<muxx> hi guys. I would really appreciate some help. I have installed xubuntu jaunty on my elderly laptop and discovered that DMA on the HDD doesn work. during disc operations CPU load is 100%. hdparm -i reports that DMA is on, but when I try to get/set it, I get ioctl error. there is no DMA setting in BIOS. both the chipset and the HDD support DMA. I googled out some complaints about libata, but could not solve it myself. please help
<safad> read what (sorry again blind) quanta-aptana-nvu-bluefish-screem all the same just colored words i use NetBeans In This But I Need something when i design tables alignement i see what am doing
<minixi> vagothcpp,  your problem isn't with mounting, it's with the permissions of the files you are trying to access
<ActionParsnip1> muxx: try some boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions > muxx
<ubottu> muxx, please see my private message
<vagothcpp> minixi: Okay, I mount the directory to my vbox share, now if ifs the permissions, how do I change them?
<safad> o so openoffice has wysiwyg html
<minixi> ActionParsnip, that's why I said "superuser" the second time. I forget this is debian lite sometimes ;)
<safad> ok i will try it out
<ActionParsnip1> safad: i know it can save as html, like MS Word can
<muxx> !!bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<minixi> vagothcpp, chown vagoth:vagoth <filename>
<minixi> vagothcpp, that's one way. Or you can grant permissions with "chmod"
<vagothcpp> minix: How do I change each file in the directory also?
<jedc> vagothcpp that changes owner, chmod -R 777 filename gives all permissions to everyone
<minixi> vagothcpp, chown vagoth:vagoth *
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: or you can do the whole lot with: sudo chmod -R $USER:$USER /mount/point
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: all you have to change is the mount point
<pkkm> safad: I think editor like Amaya would be better than exporting open office documents as html (export 1 letter in word as html and see how much useless stuff it adds...)
<jedc> vaothcpp, that does it recursively
<minixi> jedc, let him change the owner, not 777 perms on all files ...
<minixi> oh god
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: never 777
<joaopinto> jedc, chmod -R 777 is a terrible suggestion
<jedc> minixi, yes, i would change owner, but it depends on what he wants
<safad> yeah its really dead so amaya
<vagothcpp> Thanks the 3 of you
<safad> i will test then report back
<Pranky> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<joaopinto> jedc, you don't want to change 777 recursively, if you do, you don't understand what you are doing
<minixi> vagothcpp, don't indiscriminately "chmod 777" on files
<Pranky>  I am upgrading 6.04 to 9.04. Please tell me the command to upgrade ubuntu
<jedc> i understand that it gives all permissions to all users...
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> jedc, in an unrecoverable and dangerous way
<ActionParsnip1> jedc: yes including everyone ever
<minixi> jedc, honestly, read up on permissions before you start giving advice like that ... please
<vagothcpp> " chmod: invalid mode: `vagoth:vagoth' "
<jedc> but you can change it back
<minixi> vagothcpp, chown
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: use chmod $USER:$USER
<vagothcpp> running Sugestions By ActionParsnip1
<joaopinto> jedc, no you can't because you don't know the previous permissios for EACH file
<jedc> vagothcpp use chown vagoth:vagoth
<minixi> ActionParsnip, uh, no. chown
<safad> yeah amaya looks great
<joaopinto> jedc, a recursive chown is reversible assuming your targer is owned by the same user/group, a chmod, is not
<joaopinto> target
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you will need to upgrade through each release sequentially and will take AGES from 6.04. I'd go for a clean install
<jedc> joaopinto, oh i see what you mean, you can still change it to something else, just not back to how it was
<vagothcpp> chown doesnt work, sudo chown $USER:$USER /GearOS
<minixi> Why do ppl want to introduce things people aren't asking. Help them with their immediate problem, don't set them on the path to bork themselves
<Pranky> Actually I have to install through terminal
<joaopinto> jedc, the problem is that permissions can not be set to "something elese", they must be set according to the expected security and behavior
<Pranky> not sequentially release
<joaopinto> not recursively
<Pranky> I want to upgrade directly to 9.04, please help me
<bazhang> Pranky, no one-step for that one
<joaopinto> eg. chmod 777 will set "execute" which is intended for binaries, on text files
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: not possible
<minixi> vagothcpp, "doesn't work" means nothing to us
<bazhang> Pranky, please read the links above
<ShishKabab> Hello. dpkg is getting slower and slower. Can I defragment the dpkg database somehow?
<jedc> jaopinto, yes, my bad
<vagothcpp> minixi: Well, root still owns it
<iceroot> why can root read and write files with (chmod) 000? is the check for root disabled?
<Pranky> ok, is it not possible to direct 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> 777 also gives read access to anyone with access to the pc no matter whom they are
<minixi> vagothcpp, try it with one file
<bazhang> Pranky, have you read the links yet?
<jedc> iceroot, because root owns all files, even ones owned by other people
<Pranky> nope, I am just reading
<kubu> please help on how to save the public pgp key given by kubuntu repo to my source.list
<iceroot> jedc: a user is owning some files too, but cant handle the files if it is set to 000
<minixi> it's a stupid suggestion. First, you don't need all files executable
<vagothcpp> No, root is still the owner
<koolhead> hi all
<minixi> it's dumb and a security risk
<bazhang> !gpgerr > kubu
<ubottu> kubu, please see my private message
<koolhead> jaunty has no modusb module
<koolhead> :(
<Pranky>  oh... I have read it
<jedc> iceroot, well, i suppose if you set to 000 if root couldnt do anything then you could never modify the fie again so that is whay
<jedc> why*
<minixi> vagothcpp, no error message, nothing?
<minixi> vagothcpp,  I don't believe you. Did you do it as root?
<vagothcpp> Yes,
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you must upgrade through each release to rteach jaunty. this is how canonical advise to do it
<vagothcpp> No error message
<Pranky> bazhang: I have edit the source.list file to hardy and command upgrade
<iceroot> jedc: yes, its a good think so you cant destroy the system but i found that interesting that the chmod settings dont take effect
<koolhead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345002
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you can and it will do it but you may get a weird system
<minixi> vagothcpp, what type of partition is it?
<koolhead> hey iceroot
<Pranky> ok
<vagothcpp> minixi: The mount?
<stratovarius> hi all
<Pranky> now please tell me how would I check which version is presently now
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: i dont advise it though
<minixi> vagothcpp,  yes, what is the filesystem?
<vagothcpp> The mount dir*
<Trijntje> Hi all, I want to grep a config file, and match all non-empty lines that don't start with #. How should i do this?
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: lsb_release -c
<bazhang> Pranky, thats not the way to do it.
<vagothcpp> minixi: It's a vbox shared folder
<stratovarius> I have a pinnacle 60e dvb-t usb ... can it work with ubuntu 9.04? if I give lsusb it is recognized
<Pranky> ok, now what I have to do.
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade > Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky, please see my private message
<minixi> wow, this gets more ridiculous ...
<gogeta> iceroot: still destorying your system
<iceroot> is ubuntu-server-edition (8.04) using PAE by default? so that i can use 4gb with 32bit
<Pranky> where is ur private message. Where I have to go?
<iceroot> gogeta: yoe know what i mean
<vagothcpp> minixi: I was using nautilus as root, thought some people don't suggest it...
<vagothcpp> though*
<safad> amaya is greatest he can animate images !!! without gifs !! but i don't need this , what i need is tables and these things that are so hard to code correctly , amaya is a bit complexe but with some work it will be great , thx guys you r the best
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl > stratovarius
<ubottu> stratovarius, please see my private message
<gogeta> vagothcpp: we dont
<minixi> vagothcpp,  don't do that. It's as stupid as "chmod -R 777 *"
<gogeta> iceroot: like to bloe his system up daily
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: you cna but keep it as minimal as possible
<gogeta> lol
<Pranky> ubottu: where is your private message
<jedc> Pranky, wherever your channels are displayed, on the left in xchat
<ActionParsnip1> !upgarde | Pranky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip1: I only use it to modify files on my vbox shared folder which are source files
<minixi> vagothcpp, anyway. What is the output of "mount"? Put it in pastebin
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes   <----- Pranky read the hardyupgrades link
<vagothcpp> minixi: There is no output
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pranky> Got it.. Thanks
<bazhang> Pranky, You are welcome.
<gogeta> vagothcpp: you can always look up root xorg and get alot of reasions why
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you'll want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<minixi> vagothcpp,  you are telling me when you type "sudo mount" into terminal window you get nothing?
<minixi> Again, I don't believe you.
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: users can run mount on its own
<minixi> ActionParsnip1, honestly, you are adding nothing to this
<vagothcpp> minixi: when I run my mount command I get no output
<vagothcpp> if I dont give it any arguments I get a help list
<Otacon22> Does exist a decent video editor for linux ?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip1: lol
<Pranky> ActionParsnipl: Exactly this one :)
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: mount on its own will show you what is mounted, you r / partition and swap partitions for example
<gogeta> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<vagothcpp> oh
<ActionParsnip1> Otacon22: kino, avidemux
<vagothcpp> wait
<vagothcpp> I just saw that
<Otacon22> both undecent
<gogeta> lol
<Otacon22> already tried
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: just telling you it doesnt need sudo, not all cli commands need sudo
<Otacon22> i want to insert music and photos in videos
<stratovarius> pinnacle 60e ... can it work with ubuntu 9.04?
<Otacon22> avidemux don't does it
<gogeta> OttifantSir: so they can do that
<Otacon22> *doesn't it
<minixi> vagothcpp, oh jeez .... dude, something is mounted. Don't tell me it isn't
<torrentow> !info psi
<ubottu> psi (source: psi): Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2840 kB, installed size 6800 kB
<ActionParsnip1> stratovarius: can you pastebin the output of: lsusb
<minixi> ActionParsnip1, ok. I'm getting fed up with the guy, not you :)
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: you will have at least 8 or 9 things mounted
<vagothcpp> minixi: http://pastebin.ca/1526241
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: its cool bro, just breathe
<minixi> ActionParsnip1, i mean, people want to "learn linux" but don't want to read ...
<vagothcpp> 23
<gogeta> OttifantSir: just change the audio source
<Pranky> Tell me one thing I have run the command  lsb_release -c.. and it shows jaunty
<gogeta> OttifantSir: droping pics can be a bit tricky
<grouse> man linux
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: ok so its mounted ok
<jedc> is there an easy way to regenerate the default sources.list file?
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1: what I do now?
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: then you are running jaunty
<Pranky> How can I check that each and every thing is perfectly fine?
<jedc> Pranky, lsb_release -a gives a little more information
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: sudo apt-get -f install
<Pranky> cat /etc/isssue    give me this output Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l
<gogeta> OttifantSir: if i do that kind of hardcore edting i always used flash then exported it as a avi
<vagothcpp> I am running "intrepid", i thought I was jaunty
<stratovarius> ActionParsnip1, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 2304:0216 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV 60e
<ActionParsnip1> stratovarius: ok thats cool, if you websearch for the ID then you will find guides
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip1: So it's mounted, just not *NORMALLY* writeable by users.
<minixi> vagothcpp,  I got the answer in 4 seconds by googling "vboxsf permissions"
<Polt{laptop}> well, today's ext4 upgrade is scrapped because I do not have any floppy disks and I need to have a floppy disk to use dd to load the smart boot manager
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: correct, you have bad mount options if you want users to write
<Polt{laptop}> if I had that on a floppy disk it would function kind of like a rescue disk and I could boot into the dvd
<minixi> vagothcpp,  linux isn't for you if you don't want to do your own learning. Stick to windows
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: lol
<richardcavell> minixi: cut that out
<Polt{laptop}> doomed from the beginning
<Polt{laptop}> :S
<Polt{laptop}> oh well
<richardcavell> minixi: let's leave linux snobbery on the slackware and debian channels
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: you shhure you can usb boot
<minixi> richardcavell,  why? He has repeatedly asked simple questions that have been answered
<jedc> minixi, isnt he doing his own learning by coming here?
<Polt{laptop}> I will get some floppies tomorrow or another day
<gogeta> can
<Polt{laptop}> gogeta I don't have a usb stick to boot from
<vagothcpp> minixi: You don't know me to make that ludicrous presumption, I just was using a different search pattern *that obviously didnt work*
<minixi> richardcavell, then, when asked for output of commands says "there isn't any"
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: then cdboot
<Polt{laptop}> I can boot from floppy
<Polt{laptop}> I can't cdboot
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: +1
<minixi> vagothcpp, then, if you have more than one brain cell, why wouldn't you google "vboxsf permissions"?
<Polt{laptop}> it won't read the dvd
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: ?
<bazhang> Polt{laptop}, dont use enter as punctuation
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: bad dvd maybe
<Madpilot> minixi, stow the attitude right now, thank you.
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1: sudo apt-get upgrade.... debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<Pranky> debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?)
<Pranky> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<Pranky> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Pranky> (Reading database ... 51100 files and directories currently installed.)
<Pranky> Preparing to replace openoffice.org-l10n-common 2.0.2-2ubuntu5 (using .../openoffice.org-l10n-common_1%3a3.0.1-9ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<FloodBot2> Pranky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scriptwarlock> vagothcpp: i can help you
<Polt{laptop}> it will read it once it is booted into linux but it will not boot from it because it is an older machine
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: pretty mutch any laptop can cd boot
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: use pastebin
<Polt{laptop}> and btw bazhang I'm not giving you a book at a time
<minixi> Madpilot,  sorry, I keep forgetting; Ubuntu is linux for fucking idiots
<scriptwarlock> vagothcpp: sorry we can help
<minixi> now, kick me
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: use a cd -r old drives like then better
<vagothcpp> minixi: Different Styles of thinking, each has its advantages
<ActionParsnip1> minixi: it gently eases users in
<jedc> minixi, ubuntu's goal is to steal users from windos/mac and be super user friendly right? why send them back?
<Madpilot> too late, he got what he wanted.
<scriptwarlock> hy
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1: sudo apt-get upgrade.... debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<Polt{laptop}> gogeta I would but the ubuntu live dvd won't fit onto a cd - r
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: use pastebin
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: use a live cd
<Pranky> what is that
<Polt{laptop}> that is what I meant gogeta
<scriptwarlock> what happen here huh be more patient guys if you need help
<richardcavell> Polt{laptop}: use a CD
<Polt{laptop}> the image doesn't fit
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: it should fit on a 700mb cr just fine
<richardcavell> Polt{laptop}: the LiveCD fits on a CD
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you can put as many lines as you like, you can then give a single hyperlink to the paste
<Polt{laptop}> hmmm
<ActionParsnip1> Polt{laptop}: did you md5 check the iso?
<Polt{laptop}> yes
<Polt{laptop}> it isn't the iso
 * vagothcpp adds the mount to fstab
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: even iif it shouss a bit bigger then 700mb it will fit
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: good call
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1: I am getting error while updating the repository
<bazhang> Pranky, you simply pasted hardy over dapper in sources.list?
<vagothcpp> Last time I tried it failed, though I found my error
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: can you use ww.pastebin.com
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: use imgburn for windows its free and good if your using a windows box
<Polt{laptop}> alright
<indus> pastebin.org
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: put all the text in there and hit pste, then give the address of the page you go to
<Pranky> ok
<ActionParsnip1> both work
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: i dont think ubuntu unr will fit on a cdr
<indus> yeah both
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: but standerd will
<indus> whats different about paste.ubuntu.com and the former
<Pranky> http://ww.pastebin.com/m23444d1
<ActionParsnip1> indus: different server
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: when dealing with old drives burn slow
<Pranky> bazhang: yes now what should I do.. I have just pasted..
<indus> it pastebin some company?
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: use that in future for multilined pastes
<Pranky> Sure, Thanks Action
<gogeta> Polt{laptop}: it leaves a better inpression on the disk making it easer for a old drive to read it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: dont know, dont care. any pastebin will do
<bazhang> Pranky, that is not the way to do it
 * richardcavell can't download a Counter-Strike server list
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: apparently he's already runing jaunty
<Pranky> bazhang: Ok :(, I have got it. Now What should I do..
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have three network cards in my server. I need to find out witch one is which. For example, how can I know which one is eth0? Maybe see which one has a cable connected to or not?
<indus> hmm seems like a sudo apt-get clean will work for him?
<jedc> Pranky, that is bad heh, when dpkg doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<Pranky> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you need to use the eOLUpgrades guide to upgrade to the next release above, then the next, then the next
<indus> !eol | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Pranky> ok.. Had you check the url. what error message I am getting
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: i suggest a clean install. its a fresh OS without  guff and you will be up to date
<Pranky> Fresh install how?
<jedc> Blinkiz, yes, that would work i guess, run sudo dhclient eth0 and the one that plugged in will give you an address
<gogeta> ActionParsnip1: he can go from lts to ts without issue
<Pranky> I have to work with command prompt
<Pranky> no cd no iso?
<Blinkiz> jedc, no dhcp here. Just need to find out if cable is connected or not
<indus> !who | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Norky> is radiance (a physically-based raytracer) available from Ubuntu package repositories? I've found forum posts that suggest it is, but they're quite old
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: you can wget an iso ten burn using command line
<Kapli> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I'm running it for the first time, however I can't figure out how to get my wireless internet to work, how can I know if the drivers are installed and if the device is working or not
<gogeta> ActionParsnip1: he can skip the relese inetween
<ActionParsnip1> Kapli: sudo lshw -C network will get you started
<indus> Kapli: go to system>admin>hardware drivers
<Pranky> how to burn using command line
<ActionParsnip1> Kapli: and what indus suggested
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I have three network cards in my server (eth0, eth1, eth2). I have a network cable attached to one of the network cards. How can I find out if its eth0, eth1, eth2? Am looking for some tool to show if link is up or not..
<Kapli> hardware drivers says theres no proprietary drivers in use on tis system
<gogeta> Pranky: why not use a gui
<adeodatus> dd tool
<Pranky> no I don't have access
<indus> Kapli: ok what is the output of lspci
<indus> Kapli: use paste
<indus> !paste | Kapli
<ubottu> Kapli: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gogeta> Pranky: no gui acess?
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Kapli> loads of stuff, at the bottom though it mentions my wireless lan controller
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: wodim dev=/dev/cdrw driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso
<indus> Kapli: which one is it
<indus> !wireless | Kapli
<gogeta> ActionParsnip1: isnt command line cdroaster
<ubottu> Kapli: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kapli> 05:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) it says
<ActionParsnip1> gogeta: there are many, just like there are many text editors and many browsers
<mr_boo> i think the XFX Radeon HD4870 is too new to work with ubuntu 8.04.3
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: www.ati.com
<mr_boo> should i upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<jedc> Kapli, if you click the network icon in upper right does it show you access points? if so it is working
<jdb> mr_boo: i'd try 9.04
<indus> mr_boo: yes always use latest for cutting edge hardware
<gogeta> 8.004 is lts you can stick w it
<indus> mr_boo: use 9.04
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip1: have already tried catalyst 8.8
<Kapli> no its grayed out
<Norky> I suppose I'm looking for a list of available  packages,  but I can't find it on the main Ubuntu web site
<mr_boo> indus: is that released as beta?
<Norky> or an ftp directory
<indus> mr_boo: no 9.04 is the current stable release
<indus> released in april 2009
<mr_boo> indus: how do i approach from within 8.04?
<gogeta> indus: kinda
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-7-x86.x86_64.run seems to support it (32bit for that link)
<indus> mr_boo: need to uprade to 8.10 first then to 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> and 64bit by the name
<mr_boo> indus: ah
<eoke> Blinkiz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-view-the-status-of-my-network-interfacescard.html
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: need xorg 6.7 at least
<gogeta> mr_boo: in your update manager change he dist upgrade from lts to relese
<jedc> mr_boo or fresh install 9.04 is probably easier if you dont have much to backup
<Blinkiz> eoke, I got the answer from #ubuntu-server. Solution is to run "mii-tool"
<parolkar> How can one find out which machine is consuming most bandwidth in network?
<indus> mr_boo: or if you are adventourous enough you can try the latest drivers on 8.04 direct from ATI
<mr_boo> my update manager doesn't ever suggest new ubuntu releases
<indus> gogeta: good point
<mr_boo> tbh i though i had 8.10 at least but i didn't
<indus> mr_boo: do a sudo update-manager -d
<indus> mr_boo: you will get it
<Polt{laptop}> man I hate windows
<gogeta> mr_boo: its currently set to only inform you of a lts relese
<Polt{laptop}> explorer just crashed trying to browse a simple cd
<eoke> Blinkiz: Cheers that's a better solution than the one I've posted to you.
<ActionParsnip1> Polt{laptop}: keeps me in a job
<bazhang> Polt{laptop}, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> mr_boo: got it?
<gogeta> mr_boo: you can change it
<vagothcpp> Is there a log that would save mount errors in the fstab?
<Norky> n/m, I've found it
<Polt{laptop}> I need to reboot
<indus> mr_boo: or easiest is to change option in software sources from LTS to standard
<mr_boo> indus: that command seemed to work
<bazhang> indus, that is not recommended, please dont advise here
<indus> mr_boo: ya i know :)
<indus> bazhang: which one?
<MadGirl> which one is, like, it blaise?
<gogeta> bazhang: heh i said update manager
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, Have a look and suggest me now what to do? http://ww.pastebin.com/m96909c1
<bazhang> indus, the changing sources.list one
<Norky> perhaps I should just tell my colleague to use a different distro instead of Ubuntu, if this is the response he'll get ;)
<gogeta> bazhang: he said change it from lts to standerd
<mr_boo> intresting that one has to launch the update manager with those commands to get the upgrade suggestion
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gogeta> bazhang: not edit the sources
<indus> bazhang: what? its changable from gui
<hvnqke_work> for some reason my ethernet stopped working when I got back from vacation. Nobody's touched the machine but me. According to lshw it's called a "82566MM Gigabit Network Connection" from Intel Corporation and the driver is e1000e. What happens is that when I plug in an ethernet cable it is not immediately recognized - I have to manually select Auto eth0 from my network-manager combobox. Then it gets two green dots for a long time and then f
<hvnqke_work> ails to connect.
<mr_boo> no wonder my new hardware isn't supported in this old ubuntu of mine
<bazhang> indus, listen to gogeta
<indus> bazhang: its a simple option
<jedc> mr_boo, there is a new release every 6 months also
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, It does nothing!
<indus> listen to gogeta? ok what am i missing
<mickster04> hello indus
<gogeta> indus: its recomended to do it from the update manager
<mr_boo> jedc: i see
<vagothcpp> lemme rephrase, a mount point in my fstab didn't mount, is there a log file as such that I can read to find out why?
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: try the upgrade again
<jedc> the .04 of 9.04 and 8.04 is for april
<indus> mickster04: hey long time
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, hey it started, but it is updating jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: fine
<scriptwarlock> indus: hello
<mr_boo> is there a way to remove old stuff such as the old kernels automatically after full upgrade?
<grouse> @hvnqke_work, have you had a look in your /etc/init.d/networking file?
<gogeta> mr-rich: it will do so
<mr_boo> i've had issues with this before
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, I have run this command: sudo aptitude install update-manager update-manager-core
<jado> does someone know a good text-to-speech program that speaks french?
<gogeta> mr_boo: it will do so
<grouse> woops, I mean /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> jado: espeak
<mr_boo> gogeta: neat. must be a new feature then
<indus> scriptwarlock: hello
<jado> ActionParsnip1: espeak does not sound well
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason I can get on the internet but I cannot ping my brothers computer on our lan until he pings me or I add him into my arp table. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<ActionParsnip1> jado: thats all i m aware of. try: apt-cache search text to speech or ask in #ubuntu-fr
<gogeta> mr_boo: in your update manager go to settings at the bottom where it says relese upgrade change it to normal
<gogeta> mr_boo: then hit check and it should tell you thers a new distro
<indus> gogeta: he already got it to show 8.10
<scriptwarlock> indus: whats the problem?
<MadGirl> it has been said that the problem is it just decided to stopp working here. an ebuild failed and now emerge gives me '/usr/bin/emerge: line 8: try:: command not found'. am i stuck doing a full rebuild?
<indus> gogeta: but yeah next time it wont show upgrade to 9.04
<gogeta> mr_boo: itss not new when you dist upgrade it cleans old stuff
<indus> scriptwarlock: nothing
<bazhang> MadGirl, #gentoo not here
<gogeta> indus: it will
<scriptwarlock> indus: ah ok, i was monitoring the irc
<bazhang> MadGirl, no emerge in ubuntu
<indus> scriptwarlock: hmm really?
<lstarnes> MadGirl: ubuntu uses a different package management system
<mm2000> Hi there, anyone knows a good guide how to setup a samba server on ubuntu for sharing files to a windows-box?
<gogeta> mr_boo: you go to 8.10 then to 9.04
<jedc> MadGirl, ubuntu used apt-get, with front-ends synaptic and aptitude
<indus> mr_boo: so if you have a really fast conection,its fine to do 2 steps,but otherwise,you can just directly install 9.04 with fresh cd provided you have backups
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: simple, sudo apt-get install samba
<mm2000> ActionParsnip1: Setup. not install...
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i wonder why they call a cli a front end (aptitude)
<Evet> ubottu, its my mistake to think you as people who have brains
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Evet> ubottu, hidebound bastards..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Evet, stop that
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: then run gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<indus> ok bazhang what was evet's problem
<scriptwarlock> guys this what are my problems on 9.04. i tried to install it on my cafe but cant figure out the strange behaviour of network manager
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: wifi bugs?
<scriptwarlock> thats why i install on my cafe the stable 8.04lts
<mm2000> ActionParsnip1: ffs.
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: not actually its a lan
<indus> bazhang: slightly off topic (or fully) but i hear about quake in tw,hope everything is ok
<mr_boo> indus: i see. many thanks
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: well lts go threw alot more testin
<bazhang> mm2000, watch the language
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: if its not broke dont fix it
<gogeta> lol
<indus> mr_boo: have you tried latest ati driver from site on your 8.04 ubuntu?
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: just go sright to the next lts
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: ?
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: on 8.04 i can easily irc and configure iptable but in 9.04 its diffrent its all autolo
<mr_boo> indus: yes
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: i'm writing you some code here, be patient
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: http://pastebin.com/dc0fad18
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: 9.04 just added bug in my personal use
<indus> mr_boo: ok ,you mean the latest ati drivers have a problem?
<gogeta> bugs
<mr_boo> indus: with 8.04.3 ubuntu obviously
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: if you add that to the bottom of the file, save the file then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart then the foilder /home/andy/public will be shared
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: yeah thats why i like 8.04
<gogeta> unstable wifi etc
<mistereverywhere> hello all i am having an issue where any graphic content has some tearing going on, from scrolling a document to watching a video, its all horizontal except for flas videos, which look like they are trying to display the stuff from the end over it, any help would be nice
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: you can obviously change this as yuo need
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: my cafe is purely ubuntu
<mm2000> ActionParsnip1: The thing is that I have tried similar but simply cant make it work.
<bazhang> mistereverywhere, with or without compiz
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: lan isnt all auto btw you can still do it by hand if nedded
<indus> mr_boo: i dont think then that the drivers will work any better in 9.04,but yes,it will be extremely easy to just click and install via the hardware devices wizard
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: you can also change guest ok to no then use smbpasswd to add security with usernames and passwords which will help protect your data
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, http://ww.pastebin.com/m501b6934
<mistereverywhere> bazhang without
<jedc> mistereverywhere, what version of ubuntu are you using and do you know what kind of video card you are using?
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: try running: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<gogeta> indus: 9.10 is supposed to do alot for driver issue
<ActionParsnip1> mm2000: then type the same password as you log in for each prompt
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: yeah but sometimes it goes back to default setings..i hope it wont happen in the coming lts
<bazhang> mistereverywhere, which video card, which driver, how installed; is this jaunty
<mr_boo> indus: probably yes
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: anything befor lts is testing anyways
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: yeah right
<indus> gogeta: well,i was wondering --- he used the latest drivers from ati site,how can it perform any better in 9.04,its the same driver
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: may be stable but its still one huge beta for the next lts
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, http://ww.pastebin.com/m501b6934...
<gogeta> indus: 9.04 drivers are slower
<gogeta> indus: a issue
<mistereverywhere> bazhang, jedc 9.04.14 i believe i know the  9.04 tho  umm its a ati hd3100 i had the driver form them but attempted to uninstall it cause it caused even worse junk than this
<indus> gogeta: hmm !
<jedc> indus, im not sure this would change anything but isnt there a new xorg in 9.04?
<indus> mr_boo: i guess its worth a try to 8.10 then
<mr_boo> indus: yes i'm upgrading to 8.10 now
<indus> jedc: i know but even iam not sure if that xorg makes a diff to driver performance
<bazhang> mistereverywhere, the fglrx? seems that unless the card is a radeon hd, then the open source radeon driver is the way to go
<gogeta> jedc: 9.04 xorg isnt that hot 9.10 is supposed to relly speed stuff up with a new acell mode
<mistereverywhere> bazhang it is radeon hd tho
<jedc> mistereverywhere, have you tried System->Administration->hardware drivers? click on the one you want and hit activate
<indus> ok nvm
<jedc> gogeta, sweet, i cant wait
<mistereverywhere> jedc that one broke my comp i ahd to reinstall ubuntu to get to the login screen let alone anything else
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: why cant we just put back the network manager of 8.04 i know there are new features but huh buggy
<bazhang> mistereverywhere, then was installed from hardware drivers? that is the proper way (ie through ubuntu, not ati site)
<iceroot> i am looking for a becnhmark tool, so that my cpus (2 core) are 100% in use
<indus> i have a question,if a hardware device is not proprietary,and lets say its not activated, is there a wizard to activate that then?
<gogeta> jedc: its in 904 but very unstable i did test it my gma flew untill it crashed
<bazhang> iceroot, phoronix has a test suite site
<indus> mickster04: hi u tthere?
<mistereverywhere> bazhang it was from the ati site i had to use some custom build they had for ubuntu and all that bs
<shay26> Hello, i would like to download from this address : http://trac.dojotoolkit.org/browser/trunk?rev=11656 , but it seems to use some system i am not familiar with "trac". can someone help me and explain how i can download files ? or does there is svn alternative ?
<jedc> yea, i actually have a bunch of issues right now but they just came with recent updates
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, What should I do now?
<mickster04> indus yeah m8
<indus> iam very close to buying hd 4850 so i would be glad to know how ati works
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: well they made alot auto in 9.04 and working the glitches out
<indus> or the 5000 radeon <ahem> rumour
<iceroot> bazhang: thx, i will have a look
<mistereverywhere> indus so far all problems but i have a laptop, at least with the ati provided drivers
<jedc> indus, nvidia cards have much better support
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: the new kernel inn 9.10 fixed the unstable wifi i compiled it on my 9.04 system
<indus> jedc: hmm i dont want to believe it now, i hear amd have done great work?
<mistereverywhere> jedc i have an ati radeon 3100 btw not sure if i said that or not
<indus> jedc: also,the open drivers might catch up soon, or both will merge into 1 Common Driver?
<mistereverywhere> indus the drivers kind of break stuff from what ati themselves supply
<indus> jedc: ok can u tell me if there is some fps difference between windows and linux driver for ATI
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: just so i had stable wifi and no random disconnects
<indus> mistereverywhere: aah :( i wanted to switch to ATI for so long due to nice cards
<mistereverywhere> indus there are rumors that they do it on purpose because they make money off of microzoft and not linux
<gogeta> indus: can i have what your drinking
<gogeta> indus: a cuda nivida is years ahed of ati
<jedc> indus, i dont know, i think it is because nvidia has put a lot of work into making sure their linux drivers work
<mistereverywhere> indus go with nvidea
<Kris07> Hi, I'm using the VLC player in FireFox, but there aren't any buttons. How can I get the buttons back?
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: yeah, anyway its getting better and better good job dev guys
<scriptwarlock> anybody experienced connetion breakage?
<gogeta> indus: go look at the 2 slot pciw 2.0 gtx cards
<gogeta> pice-e
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :)
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: lol
<indus> mistereverywhere: which ati card u have?
<scriptwarlock> indus: or sis
<mistereverywhere> scriptwarlock i have been good since i went to wicd for wifi works wonders on my comp
<mistereverywhere> indus radeon hd 3100
<mistereverywhere> indus its a laptop card
<indus> jedc: yes nvidia have for a long long time :)
<ShishKabab> Hello. I'd like to create lots of cryptographically secure random data (around 200MB). dd count=409600 if=/dev/random of=randfile blocks after a few bytes even if I generate a lot of disk activity etc. What should I do?
<indus> jedc: 7600 gt happy customer iam
<gogeta> scriptwarlock: yea wicd is a good network manager for both wired and wireless
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: you need to work out the dependancies and what you are missing. You needed to upgrade through each release to get to jaunty but is seems you have just jumped ver them and now you are in a mess
<scriptwarlock> i mean internet connection breakage.my cafe has slow inet this day
<ActionParsnip> nvidia ftw +1,000,000
<Kris07> Hi, I'm using the VLC player in FireFox, but there aren't any buttons. How can I get the buttons back?
 * indus wonders what makes nvidia so awesome
<scriptwarlock> gogeta: you mean use wicd instead of default network manager?
<mistereverywhere> scriptwarlock oh yeah i have if you have cox cable i think they do that sometimes
<indus> scriptwarlock: yeah wicd is good or better i hear
<gogeta> indus: cuda
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, what to do now
<indus> gogeta: cuda is not needed for average users
<mistereverywhere> bazhang, jedc 9.04.14 i believe i know the  9.04 tho  umm its a ati radeon  hd 3100 i had the driver form them but attempted to uninstall it cause it caused even worse junk than this
<indus> gogeta: all i want is good drivers
<gogeta> indus: lets you use the 270gps as paralle prossers and yes they can be used for games fallout 3 can use cuda
<indus> gogeta: 270 gps?
<gogeta> gpu
<mistereverywhere> any ideas how to fix or go back to the initial settings for ubntu install of graphics drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: you need to run sudo apt-get upgrade and work from there
<indus> mistereverywhere: just uninstall the ati drivers
<indus> mistereverywhere: will take you to vesa drivers
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: i'd go for a clean install personally. It'll be a helluva lot quicker
<Kris07> Hi, I'm using the VLC player in FireFox, but there aren't any buttons. How can I get the buttons back?
<ActionParsnip> indus: they just care about users
<indus> Kris07: vlc in firefox? like a plugin?
<mistereverywhere> indus: they didnt work well, and the one in system admin hardware drivers thoroughly broke my comp
<Kris07> Indus, Yeah
<ugliefrog> anyone know how i can use my blackberry 8900 as a modem in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kris07: you could try removing then reinstalling the plugin
<Kris07> ActionParsnip, I've tried that. It doesn't work.
<Pranky> or should I change the source.list to next version and try upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<indus> Kris07: which version of ubuntu? also, is vlc player better inside a browser than totem?
<indus> Pranky: change sources list? why
<scriptwarlock> nah, forget it i wont break whats now working perfectly to my internet cafe...i'll wait for the next lts release
<Kris07> Indus, Jaunty. And the Totem wouldn't play at all.
<Pranky> for next version
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: your call, i dont think it will let you due to package mess
<indus> scriptwarlock: wireless is vastly improved with 9.04 so it thats your issue, you should upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: just remember youcan climb but not go back down
<hvnqke_work> grouse: what should I look for there?
<indus> Kris07: yeah all sites or only some select ones?
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, Oh
<Kris07> Indus, All
<jedc> Pranky, if you do decide to do a new install, if you have a seperate partition for /home it can make it a lot easier to reinstall in the future without losing your data
<grouse> @hvnke_work, have you got auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> jedc: i think that should be standard but its hard to partition / for so many different needs automaically
<indus> Kris07: well,in totem ,if a clip wont play,, you can right click and open the file in totem player in new window,see if that works
<scriptwarlock> indus: no were talking about lan
<Guest81664> hello all , i am new in ubuntu , i use xubuntu 9.04 alternate , i heard that is no need for antivirus,antimalware,that there are no viruses,worms,trojans that can aggect me . Right ? How about firewalls wath happens if i dont have a firewall configured on xubuntu,the worst case scenaryo ? !
<indus> scriptwarlock: aah then ok
<hvnqke_work> grouse, doesn't look like it. "cat /etc/init.d/networking | grep auto" does not return anything.
<Guest81664> Remember i am new
<jedc> ActionParsnip: yea, i agree, it is so useful
<Kris07> Indus, Well, I don't want it in another window. I just want to stream it directly
<gogeta> indus: thats why they started putting cuda on gtx cards rather then just a cuda card being games are starting to use it
<gwildor> anyone familair with syndaemon???
<indus> Guest81664: no virus,yes,firewall is builti in in ubuntu
<grouse> @hvnqke, sorry I gave you the wrong file
<scriptwarlock> indus: the ics issue in 9.04
<gwildor> i would like to ignore certain keystrokes if possible... namley ctrl
<grouse> try it on /etc/networking/interfaces
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, when I am running sudo apt-get update.. it completes with out error
<jedc> Guest81664, in theory you could still get viruses but the unix model that linux is based on makes it extremely hard for viruses to affect the system, worse case scenario is usually just the user data may be corrupted for the user that got the virus
<ActionParsnip> Guest81664: there are some viri for linux but they are not very wild at all. If you use a router you dont really need a firewall but you can configure one if ou wish
<hvnqke_work> grouse, no such file or directory
<ziroday> !virus > Guest81664
<ubottu> Guest81664, please see my private message
<indus> Guest81664: by default , a port is only opened when requested by an application, so firefox for eg, uses port 80, and the firewall opens it for you
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip: i dont have bluetooth on the laptop :(
<indus> Guest81664: also, actionParsnip is correct,if you have a router ,they have a built in firewall,so its like double protection
<Gobby> Hello, when I download somthing from the synaptic where do these files go?
<mistereverywhere> jedc what was the site for getting the driver from the ubuntu website?
<grouse> @hvnqke,  sorry again, this comes when helping people out from a windows box "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ugliefrog> Gobby: well hello there
<ziroday> Gobby: the .deb is stored in /var/apt/cache
<indus> Guest81664: just keep your system upto date to stay clean
<Guest81664> but i heard you need to configure it with GUI to configure
<Guest81664> ?
<gogeta> Guest81664: yea thers a few out there but most got patched agenst the advanatge of being able to change out the os kernel vs lets say a windows system
<Gobby> dad?
<Gobby> heh
<Myrtti> Gobby: /var/cache/apt/  - but why are you asking?
<ugliefrog> Gobby: yeppers
<indus> Guest81664: thats only if you need to specify specific ports to open etc
<Gobby> Because I downloaded a game from there
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/blackberry-ppp-modem-to-internet-using-ubuntujaunty-726223/
<hvnqke_work> grouse. "cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep auto" => "auto lo"; "cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep eth0" => nothing
<Myrtti> Gobby: downloaded or installed? synaptic usually installs as well
<Gobby> err maybe installed also?
<indus> Guest81664: by default, there are no rules set up in the built in firewall, you can specify some rule later
<Gobby> I didnt find it in my game folder at the menu
<indus> Guest81664: is this a home system? then probably you dont need to do anything at all
<scriptwarlock> im good on 9.04 on my laptop no issues except the aircrack-ng but thats OT
<gogeta> Guest81664: a linux system can spred a windows vires. wile the linux system whont get affected you can still send a bad file to windows.
<Myrtti> Gobby: then you should have it showing up in your menu, but if not, try to launch a terminal and type the name of the game on it, or check /usr/games
<grouse> @hvnqke, open up the file and have a poke around. You say that you have to run "auto eth0" to get the device up and running?
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: if its installed you dont need the deb anymore, if you type parts of its name and press tab it will complete
<Guest81664> yes my home system
<indus> Guest81664: ya rest assured, its safe
<jedc> mistereverywhere, i dont know i suggested hardware drivers but that is what you used, you could try the envyng-gtk package which downloads and installs the newest versions for you
<grouse> @hvnqke, you should be able to just add "auto eth0" to the end of the file, or define a more detailed setup, but the instructions for that are at the top of the file in comments
<ActionParsnip> !envy | jedc
<Guest81664> even if i download movies and mp3's via torrents and p2p
<ubottu> jedc: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Gobby> Nope not in my menu
<Guest81664> ?
<indus> Guest81664: dont download any illegal stuff which might spread a virus to windows users
<sikander> hellos
<uhok> ello
<hvnqke_work> grouse: I need to select it from the network manager icon in the gnome panel because it does not try to connect automatically. but it does not get it up and running, the connection fails.
<uhok> Hi silverraindog
<jedc> ActionParsnip, yes, but the supported method did fail :p
<uhok> I mean sikander
<sacarlson> when I run services-admin the unlock botton is grayed out and can't enable any services.
<error404notfound> how can i put a webdav to automount?
<hvnqke_work> grouse: in interfaces only lo is defined. I take it the rest is governed by network-manager
<gogeta> Guest81664: you can always install a linux antivires there mostly used for checking file being sent to windows
<ActionParsnip> jedc: what card is it for?
<grouse> @hvnqke, you probably want to add two lines, "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Gobby> aha, found the deb
<indus> Guest81664: ya avast for linux is good but no need for it really
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: http://linuxsagas.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/webdav-and-fstab/
<jedc> ActionParsnip, ati radeon  hd 3100
<indus> Gobby: aha )
<grouse> @hvnkqe, the network manager will write to this file and changes you make
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Gobby> If I install it and its already install will that cause problems?
<scriptwarlock> Gobby: where did it hide?
<Gobby> cache/apt/archives
<Guest81664> from time to time i want to watch a movie but since i cant purchase it , i download it can that harm my system , a movie
<Guest81664> ?
<hvnqke_work> alright. right now I'm connected from wlan0 - which is not defined in interfaces either
<jedc> lol
<indus> Guest81664: no
<gogeta> Guest81664: or even cleaning a infected windows syetem being windows it not active it makes it relly easy to remove bad files
<sacarlson> the sevices-admin seems mested up on my ubuntu 8.04 now.  It was working when I first installed it.
<Gobby> Never mind its installed just hiding
<grouse> @hvnqke, make the changes I proposed then save the file. Finally run the command "/etc/init.d/network restart"
<tommi_> Is here anyone, who has installed vdr on ubuntu 9.04 using only "budget-dvb-t" -usb dongles? Should it be installed from the packages with synaptic; or compiled from the source?
<jado> could someone have a look on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/251861/
<hvnqke_work> grouse, thanks, I'll try
<scriptwarlock> Gobby: ok dont disturb it, it might get angry
<indus> scriptwarlock: hehe
<Gobby> Yeah, and its a fps, so it has guns ..
<grouse> @hvnqke, sorry, I'm doing this all from memory, otherwise I would have a play on my own install and tell you what happens in more detail
<Gobby> Shift f2 is supposed to search for things correct?
<indus> and it aint afraid to use it
<ziroday> jado: do sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/mbrola
<scriptwarlock> anybody has idea how to deal with segmntation fault?
<Guest81664> Not even W.I.N.E. cant affect i suppose
<scriptwarlock> segmentation fault
<jado> ziroday: hm the problem was on the 'ln' command i have to write an absolute path and not a relative one
<ActionParsnip> jedc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/262819
<Guest81664> sorry about my english but i am from Romania
<indus> Guest81664:hmm might
<Guest81664> :D
<ziroday> jado: ah woops, that would trip it up to
<indus> Guest81664: it will affect the files in the wine folder thats all, maybe change somethings
<jedc> scriptwarlock, segmentation faults occur when c(++) programs try to write to memory they shouldnt, so hard to troubleshoot :p
<Gobby> I still am unable to find it... what would you suggest?
<Guest81664> then bye , bye bill gates i am seeck and tirred of the s**t thats windows
<Guest81664> i hate windows
<sacarlson> I get this when I run services-admin ** (services-admin:31984): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '31984'
<jedc> ActionParsnip, mistereveryday said he found it in Hardware drivers and it borked his system, i think he is using 9.04
<ursus_> How can I check my DVD-ram's properties (for example the region code)?
<indus> ursus_: the player will give you that info
<indus> ursus_: eg vlc or mplayer even totem i thinj
<indus> k
<jedc> Guest81664, it can be fun to dl windows viruses and try to run them in wine :p im not suggesting you try this
<ursus_> I check it, thanks
<scriptwarlock> jedc: yeah got sometimes flresup when the ccl timer acidentally closed i have to restart the server, awtz
<indus> scriptwarlock: are u still monitoring the irc
<scriptwarlock> idus: hahahha im just kidding
<BlandCapitalist> I am experiencing significant lag and general instability when playing video (esp. 720p or greater) using restricted drivers on my Radeon 4850 with Jumpy.
<jedc> scriptwarlock, it has to do with c not being a safe language and makes the programmer do memory management
<Guest81664> so i have to go now but THANK YOU ALLOT you are great
<Guest81664> :)
<ursus_> indus do you know where should I find it exactly?
<hvnqke_work> grouse: now the network manager icon just says that the wired network is not managed
<indus> ursus_: in vlc, i think its under tools> media info
<ziroday> BlandCapitalist: err Jaunty? What media player?
<hvnqke_work> grouse: still no connection whatsoever, except for wireless
<Edico> hi
<grouse> @hvnqke, try running the command "ifup eth0"
<scriptwarlock> jedc: yeah thats what im going to figure out how to deal with this
<kousuke> Hello
<hvnqke_work> grouse, just did. it goes to sleep after a lot of DHCPDISCOVER's
<mickster04> hi
<indus> mickster04: you are quiet today
<indus> oh
<BlandCapitalist> Jaunty! (sorry,  I just read "jump" in an article).  Both Youtube (64-bit flash) and Totem experience the same issue
<ursus_> indus I see. But it shows the information about a media like a DVD. But I need the info about my dvd device.
<ziroday> BlandCapitalist: hmm, could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<grouse> @hvnqke, looks like it's not getting a dhcp response from your server
<indus> ursus_: device? hmm i dont think pc dvd's have region specific stuff, but i may be wrong
<zhangxun_wuhanun> i want to use hibernate in my current project,is there any book ,i can master it in 4days
<grouse> *isp
<scriptwarlock> indus: im just kidding
<Edico> I have the sound lower than usual, I checked all the volumes and are all at max. Before to reinstall ubuntu on my new comp I had the sound higher. Any idea what can be?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, you rock :P
<indus> scriptwarlock: hmm who aer you i dont remember
<hvnqke_work> grouse: which makes no sense as I'm the only one in the building without a wired connection. and I can get on wireless..
<mickster04> indus yeah im workin at the same time
<ziroday> Edico: checked alsamixer and made sure the PCM slider is maxed out?
<mickster04> indus and atm i cant help anyody:P
<hvnqke_work> *without a working wired connection
<hvnqke_work> the rest of the company has no problems
<ursus_> indus they have. Because I know, that it is able to set 5 time only.
<indus> ursus_: aah ok i heard about those
<Edico> ziroday, is maxed
<Gobby> I have installed a game called crossfire through the synaptic, the problem is I cannot find it.
<indus> ursus_: region 1 is usa correct?
<grouse> @hvnqke, ah, may not be dhcp then if it's a company wired connection. May want to see if they have a specific configuration
<ursus_> indus I guess. But I live in region 2.
<indus> ursus_: whats a dvd ram btw
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: i try
<jado> does someone know something about text-to-speech? i'm trying to make espeak work with mbrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251869/
<indus> dvd rom i have
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, and you succeed :P
<hvnqke_work> grouse, they haven't. it's worked as it should for months. Now I returned from two weeks of vacation and this happens.
<ursus_> indus Matshita Uj-861H
<ziroday> Gobby: did you install crossfire-client-gtk2?
<BlandCapitalist> Apologies for the delay; the whole systems seems to be laggy even pasting my xorg in a a box (window goes gray).
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, would be it awkward if i ask your age?
<Gobby> ziroday: Yes sir, I did.
<hvnqke_work> grouse: the configuration is pretty standard, and the others use dhcp
<ursus_> indus But I made some settings under win (before I started to use Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: 29 today
<ziroday> Gobby: one sec
<indus> ursus_: i think check in bios for that info , iam sure it shows
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: its my birthday
<Gobby> ziroday: Okey dokey.
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, hmmm, Happy Birthday
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<indus> ursus_: i had this nonsense when i bought my dvd player,but it plays all things
<scriptwarlock> indus: nah , forget me im just an ordinary user lurking for an idea here in this ch
<BlandCapitalist> Ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d20953e25
<ursus_> indus thanks, I restart the computer now. See you!
<ziroday> Gobby: in a terminal type in gcfclient2
<indus> k
<grouse> @hvnqke, try running "ifconfig eth0 down", then "ifconfig etho up"
<ziroday> Gobby: does that start the game?
<ziroday> BlandCapitalist: thanks
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, i remember you over the years i started learning linux and i saw you here... Okay, enough ot, before some asks me to join ubuntu-offtopic... enjoy your birthday and take a day out from irc, hang out...
<hvnqke_work> grouse, that went pretty painless. but it doesn't seem to have affected anything
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: gotta work sadly. yeah ive been at this game a while now. Trying to spread the love
<Gobby> What in the world, I thought this was a fps...
<grouse> @hvnqke, you say you were away a week, could be something happening to the cable in that time, can you nick someone elses ethernet cable who has a working connection and see if it wokrs over that
<Gobby> But yes that started the game
<ziroday> BlandCapitalist: could you also do glxinfo and the output of totem when you play a video file (that lags) please
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, its your job to provide support on irc?
 * error404notfound goes for ot
<hvnqke_work> grouse, we tried another cable earlier today, that didn't work either - although it did in my colleagues computer
<ziroday> Gobby: fantastic
<odinsbane> I'm trying to setup a samba server...I'm not sure if my firewall is affecting it is there a way to test?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: no, support too many citrix, web and sql servers in florida from the uk
<ziroday> Gobby: I could recommend you some FPS's if you would like
<Gobby> thanks ziroday,
<Gobby> Yes please!
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: penumbra and urban terror are awesome
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, i see... keep rocking :D
<scriptwarlock> Gobby:hey r u downloading a game?
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: penumbra is scary but fun
<Gobby> Well Im looking for some fps
<ziroday> Gobby: Urban Terror, Openarena, Sauerbraten. Also phoronix.com has some nice reviews time to time
<Gobby> I wanted a game similar to Cs
<hvnqke_work> the Savage games are awesome. and HoN
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: penumbra is pay to play too but the demo is awesome
<Gobby> Yes, i have the beta and savage 2
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: urban terror is like CS
<uhok> Hello, I can't chat on deviantart chat, does anyone have any idea why?
<ziroday> hvnqke_work: I was under the impression HoN wasn't released yet
<uhok> I know you all love me.
<Gobby> ALright thanks guys , very much!
<ziroday> uhok: does it rely on flash?
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: its the unreal engine with a mod, so you can do wall jumping too
<scriptwarlock> Gobby: thats what i use in my net the kids love it
<hvnqke_work> ziroday, closed beta, alienware gives free keys away
<ziroday> hvnqke_work: ah
<scriptwarlock> Gobby: savage2 and urban terror
<Gobby> Yes I like savage 2 I also got Heroes Of Newerth beta
<xim_> something is wrong with my audio driver, no sound ever plays, except sometimes when a sound should play i get a pop from my speakers.  is there a way i can reinstall my audio drivers or something?
<Gobby> Bout to grab urban terror
<uhok> ziroday, I have flash I think. You should try it. http://chat.deviantart.com/ (Maybe give your opinion.)
<mickster04> have i just landed in #ot?
<BlandCapitalist> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d33dd838a is glxinfo.  Will have log in a minute
<ziroday> mickster04: no you are in #ubuntu. Do /topic
<gwildor> Gobby, souds like one of your setting is turned down.
<ziroday> uhok: I'd rather not thank you. Tried clearing your browser cache and cookies?
<mickster04> just all this talk af games etc
<ziroday> BlandCapitalist: thanks, and that all looks good
<uhok> ziroday, why?
<uhok> ziroday, It says it loads the flash, I believe I have flash installed, that's why i wondered if you could look, but ok.
<ziroday> uhok: because I'm not an artist, nor am I particularly fond of the company behind DA. Does youtube work?
<ursus> indus there is not such an option
<grouse> @hvnqke, what's the output of "ifconfig eth0"
<Azoff> hello
<grouse> pastebin it
<KoolD> can anyone tell me how to disable cpu scaling???
<uhok> ziroday, may I pm you?
<ziroday> uhok: sure
<ziroday> KoolD: add the CPU scaling monitor to your panel and set it to "performance"
<Azoff> I want to run some kind of virtualization on a non-vt server, what would you recommend?
<ziroday> Azoff: virtualbox-ose
<Azoff> ziroday: even as it's a company?
<grouse> @hvnqke, the only other thing you can do is setup a static connection and see if it works then. Otherwise I'm stumped.
<Azoff> btw, both host and guest won't need any graphics
<ziroday> Azoff: sorry I don't quite follow. Company?
<hvnqke_work> grouse, http://pastebin.com/m225d19eb
<Azoff> ziroday: the server is to be run at the company where I am employed, ie. not for personal usage
<grouse> http://pastebin.com/m225d19eb
<legend2440> ursus: are you trying to find  dvd region settings?
<grouse> woops
<ziroday> Azoff: ah right. Well yes you can still run virtualbox-ose. Or you can use something more lightweight like qemu or xen if no GUI is required. However qemu and xen are harder to setup. virtualbox is super easy
<KoolD> ziroday: actually i'm running openbox on ubuntu...and i manually set the governor with cpufreq-set....but it does not work....the freq still stays at half its value even when the cpu's running at 100%
<Gobby> One more question for the moment.. Counter strike source can play in linux correct?
<Azoff> ziroday: oki, I have some possitive experience with virtualbox on normal desktop and I guess it's almost as easy on the command line. :)
<ziroday> Gobby: through wine, yes
<hvnqke_work> Gobby, through wine
<Azoff> thanks!
<Sasori> Hello
<grouse> @hvnqke, can you ping anything "ping -c 5 www.google.com"
<Gobby> Have you personally played it?
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, http://ww.pastebin.com/m1b64b9bd
<Pranky> Have a look
<ziroday> Azoff: have fun
<ziroday> Gobby: yes
<Gobby> Works flawlessly?
<ursus> legend2440, yes I am
<hvnqke_work> grouse, yes, because I'm connected with wireless
<mickster04> does playonlinux have counterstrike e4tup included?
<Gobby> Well I mean Doable
<ziroday> Gobby: you lose about 5fps, depending on your machine
<grouse> @hvnqke, ignore that, you can't pick up a IP address, bleh, all I can say is DHCP doesn't seem to be running. Maybe someone else here can help you further
<hvnqke_work> if I disconnect the wireless trying to ping stuff is pointless as there is no connection whatsoever.
<Gobby> Oh, no big deal, thanks again!
<Azoff> ziroday: hope I will ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: sudo apt-get -f install
<jado> if i have a comand to run for instance: "command -f filename && command2 -f filename" how can i make a program that takes as argument 'finename' and call both commands on it?
<grouse> @hvnqke, try setting up a static ip and see what happens
<ziroday> Gobby: there are various tweaks for it too, the appdb page lists most of them
<hvnqke_work> alright
<ActionParsnip> Gobby: steam works great under wine.
<Gobby> Sweet action! I hate having to go to windows to play that
<legend2440> ursus: install package called regionset then read   man regionset  package is in synaptic or do  sudo apt-get install regionset
<grouse> remember to restrtart the networking interface by /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ursus> legend2440, thank you, I'll check it
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, http://ww.pastebin.com/m699e45f3 Have a look
<gwildor> legend2440, if it is in synaptic, you can apt-get intstall it... they are the same thing
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, Should I delete all this files from archive folder
<unop> jado, command -f "$1" && command2 -f "$1"
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*; sudo apt-get --pure autoremove; sudo apt-get install openoffice
<jado> unop: in a bash script?
<ActionParsnip> replace pure with purge
<unop> jado, yea
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install openoffice
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: typo before
<fosser_josh> i am using ubntu 9.04 & having n73 & paired my n73 with my laptop. i can acces my mobile from laptop but failed to send file from mobile to laptop
<unop> ActionParsnip, openoffice*  should ideally be quoted to stop the shell from expanding it
<ActionParsnip> unop: gotcha
<odinsbane> I think I setup samba ok.  I used the sam config as another ubuntu server I have at home, but I cannot login, I need some help debuggin.
<jado> unop: what if instead of a file my commands take the stdin?
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: Pranky: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove" openoffice*"; sudo apt-get --pure autoremove; sudo apt-get install openoffice
<unop> ActionParsnip, bad quoting :p
<ActionParsnip> unop: help me will you :P
<unop> ActionParsnip,  sudo apt-get --purge remove "openoffice*"
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: have you ran: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: see ^
<eoke> odinsbane: Have you setup the smbpasswd for the users
<unop> ActionParsnip, you'd left a space in
<ActionParsnip> unop: gah
<odinsbane> I did that
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, ok
<eoke> Also /var/log/samba/* contains some useful information
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: ok so when you try to connect are you challenged for authentication?
<odinsbane> eoke: I checked none of the logs contain info regarding login attemps
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: ok thats good, did you set the same password as you login to the smbpasswd
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip: yes
<fosser_josh> failed to send file from mobile to laptop. error is sending failed.
<unop> jado, errm, that's a little bit more trickier - /j #bash   and ask there
<jonnymac> Xsane detects my webcam as my scanner. How do I change device please?
<error404notfound> i am looking for a good local backups solution which makes encrypted backups, i tried duplicity, but it sounds like its too complex for me..
<Besogon> odinsbane: I have found out for myself that system-config-samba best application for home for share foulders through samba
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: ok so you type your credentials in, what happens next?
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip: they came back as though they're incorrect
<eoke> odinsbane: Does your samba user have access to the target directory
<odinsbane> eoke everybody has access to the target directory at this point.
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: ok try a really simple password like 12345 or abcde
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: just to test
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, http://ww.pastebin.com/m75e00781  have a look
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip: if I use smbclient -L ip.add it prompts me for a password and then give me the info
<Xvizirke> Sziasztok testverek
<bazhang> !hu | Xvizirke
<ubottu> Xvizirke: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<odinsbane> So I am thinking that there is a firewall issue or I am not logging in correctly from the windows maching
<Xvizirke> Thanks bammeg:)
<eoke> odinsbane: There was an issue with nautilus using the uid instead of the username on older versions of ubuntu seems fixed in 9.04 though.
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, Have you look at the url
<CopyWriter> good morning all
<Besogon> CopyWriter: good evening
<ursus> legend2440, thank you, you answered my question.
<jdb> good afternoon
<odinsbane> eoke I'm trying to connect with windows, so nautilus probably isn't the issue
<legend2440> ursus: your welcome
<ursus> legend2440, but it seems I have other problem. :)
<CopyWriter> good evening Besogon
<odinsbane> eoke: though our server is an older version of linux
<Xvizirke> ursusu brotha hello
<ursus> hello
<eoke> odinsbane: From what I can remember it was nautilus that was at fault so it shouldn't be affecting you.
<odinsbane> Since the smbclient -L ip.add works from the computer running samba, I suspect that it is a firewall issue.
<odinsbane> It would be cool if cygwin had smbclient.
<scriptwarlock> whos firewall windows?
<eoke> odinsbane: You could try smbclient from ... for get that then
<odinsbane> scriptwarlock: I suspect the linux box has its own firewall.
<fosser_josh> sending failed file from mobile to laptop vai bluetooth. anybody hav solution
<ursus> When I burned my first dvd-s, my dvd player at home could play them. But after some time it couldn't. (It was on xp). I use Xubuntu now, but the problem is the same: the dvd player doesn't recognize the disks I burned with my notebook. My roommate has the same type of DVD-s, and my dvd player recognizes his disks... How can it be?
<scriptwarlock> odinsbane: im trying to figure out why i cant see the shared folders of windows lately
<eoke> odinsbane: What's cygwin's involvement ?
<odinsbane> eoke: I tried it from another linux box and I get NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE
<odinsbane> eoke: cygwin is just hanging out, letting me have x and bash tools
<scriptwarlock> odinsbane: i suspect samba config
<eoke> odinsbane: So the client is windows explorer
<odinsbane> scriptwarlock: but it works from the local machine.
<odinsbane> how can I open a port... say 139
<scriptwarlock> odinsbane: the i only remedy i do is create a public folder in ubuntu and share it with windows then on windows map the drive
<uhok> ziroday, I'm sorry,
<uhok> Still having trouble
<odinsbane> scriptwarlock: that must be using samba
<uhok> I guess it worked for help, but nothing else./
<scriptwarlock> odinsbane: yup
<hvnqke_work> defining the connection statically in the network manager gui didn't help me. I can resolve the IP's of domains through that connection, but ping requests always time out for some reason. so I'm back at status quo. any ideas?
<okin> Hey there, might be more of a #gnome question but can anyone tell me how to force apps in gnome to start in full screen mode similar to UNR?
<eoke> okin: You might be refering to maximus
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, Waiting for some action
<hvnqke_work> has there been an update to the ethernet driver modules during the last three weeks that can have broken my installation?
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: does ifconfig show the statically defined address?
<ActionParsnip1> okin: check its man page, it may have an option
<vagothcpp> Quickly, is there a keyboard shortcut to scroll workplaces?
<ActionParsnip1> okin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482203
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: ctrl and/or alt + left cursor / right cursor
<mickster04> vagothcpp, for me itsd ctrl + alt+ left/right
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: try both sides of the space bar
<mickster04> vagothcpp, all on the keyoard
<vagothcpp> mickster04: Yeh, thats it
<nacho__> hola
<mickster04> hi
<nacho__> alguien me puede ayudar??
<Boohbah> !es | nacho__
<ubottu> nacho__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nacho__> to solve my problem
<nacho__> ok
<nacho__> can anybody help me with my problem??
<ActionParsnip1> nacho__: tell us what it is first
<shah16> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> shah16, with what
<shah16> bazang: what?
<shah16> bazhang*
<nacho__> when pick en lugares>my personal folder output error!!
<Guest57002> is any1 home ?
<bazhang> Guest57002, yes ask away
<bazhang> shah16, help with what
<Guest57002> sorry for my nick
<okin> ActionParsnip1: That helps in a way but I hoping for something that would force tha for all programs that are opened with out have to fiddle with all their launchers
<Aks> Actually i have a ubuntu system in my library
<Aks> and some damn one has locked even the sudo command for
<shah16> bazhang i was point to nacho__ about !help as he asked <nacho__> can anybody help me with my problem??  :)
<Aks> non admin users
<Aks> wht do i do ?
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip, it does.
<Boohbah> Aks: the administrators of the library computer probably don't want to allow you root access
<bazhang> shah16, aha, next time try to use the | command or the > command with it
<ActionParsnip1> okin: you could write a script for apps you want fullscreening replacing the command with $1
<erUSUL> Aks: 1edit sudoers from a livecd or from recovery mode if that's the problem
<Kapli> I just installed ubuntu, but I am having trouble with my headset and my microphone, recording doesn't work and the sound is screwed in the left ear, this is probably about sound drivers?
<shah16> bazhang: sure
<ActionParsnip1> okin: you can then call the script fullscreenit, then simply run: fullscreenit leafpad for example
<Aks> how do i edit a sudoers file ?
<Aks> i know the location but
<syntax> When im on ubuntu and i copy a file over to the jump drive it shows up but when i have it threw virtualbox the jump drive shows up but the file isnt there and im useing windows xp as guest..any thoughts
<Aks> what lines to add ?
<manish> Can anyone help me telling that what is APTonCD ?
<lstarnes> Aks: you can't edit it without sudo access
<lstarnes> Aks: or root access
<Aks> i can do a live boot
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, I just dropped connection when trying to connect to the statically defined connection. when pinging google during that connection I get destination host unreachable
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd > manish
<ubottu> manish, please see my private message
<okin> ActionParsnip1: Ahh right, I didn't think of that. I always forget I can do stuff like that
<Aks> jst tell me the process
<okin> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, I will get on it it then
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: can you ping 7.125.45.104
<lstarnes> Aks: if those are the library's computers, you shoudn't be doing stuff to them without the library's permission
<shah16> Aks : man visudo
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: replace 7 with 74
<Boohbah> Aks: you're asking us to help you circumvent security measures put in place by the library administrators...
<BlandCapitalist> ziroday: I am sorry for leaving you hanging.  My system crashed multiple times and I just now got it to boot to the desktop without crashing.  I can't seem to locate the Totem output after typing "totem --debug"
<Aks> everyone : Library people dont know a shit of internet
<Aks> they dont even know wht is linux
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, no cigar
<Aks> this has been setup
<bazhang> Aks, watch the language
<Aks> by some other studetn
<Aks> i m sorry but i dont mean by that
<Aks> the thing is
<FloodBot2> Aks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !enter | Aks
<ubottu> Aks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lstarnes> Aks: if you have an issue with their systems, talk to them about it
<Aks> the one who has done it
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: ok are you using a router?
<Aks> he doesnt want to provide the password
<Aks> he is jst a student
<Pranky> ActionParsnip1, Did you have any solution.
<Aks> denying password is itself a wrong thing
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, as far as I've understood, the cable goes to a switch which goes to a router which then goes to the modem which then goes to our ISP
<BlandCapitalist> Someone show Aks how to use a semicolon!
<Boohbah> Aks: if he doesn't want to provide the password, you're out of luck. this is a managerial issue and not a technical one
<th0r> someone dump him...we aren't black hats
<ActionParsnip1> Pranky: no, sorry. i'd clean install if you have jumped from 6.04 to 9.04
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel with gui/command?
<Aks> Boohbah : u misunderstand
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: ok, can you ping the router. if the switch has an ip , can yo uping that
<Aks> installing linux itself isnt allowed
<Aks> but now he is using it for personal use
<Aks> can any1 understand me here and help me ?
<bazhang> Aks, dont use enter as punctuation.
<Pranky> ok
<Boohbah> Aks: it would still be an issue to bring up with your librarian
<Dr_Willis> Aks:  im not sure what your actual 'problem' is  and how it actually relates to 'ubuntu' support.
<Aks> they dont know anything about this
<bazhang> Aks, tell the library. this has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, when pinging the router destination host is unreachable
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: ok then you have isolated the issue some
<Aks> can deleting the user lines in passwd file help me ?
<Aks> using some live boot
<BlandCapitalist> Would I be correct to assume there would be no support available here for problems occurring once restricted Radeon 4850 drivers are installed?
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: ok if you run: sudo lshw -C network you will see what chip your network card uses
<bazhang> !ot > Aks
<ubottu> Aks, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: you can then chek for drivers etc
<bazhang> Aks, hacking boxes is not supported here.
<Aks> any developer here ?
<Boohbah> Aks: now, if you had just acted like it was your own computer in the first place you would have probably gotten an answer :)
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, the driver it uses is e1000e
<alankila_> In karmic, gconfd seems to be spinning the CPU. What's up with that?
<hvnqke_work> it's an Intel ethernet card as far as I can tell
<bazhang> alankila_, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<troythetechguy> who does some directories in bash have a green box as a backgroung?
<alankila_> aha, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> troythetechguy:  depends on the ownership/permissions - those are problery 'executable' thus open to the current user.
<vagothcpp> I keep getting "Text file is busy." in gedit
<troythetechguy> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<syntax> How do you open a foldier in terminal
<lstarnes> syntax: cd path-to-folder
<erUSUL> syntax: cd path/to/folder
<hvnqke_work> syntax, cd foldername
<Extend> syntax, cd /path/to/folder
<lstarnes> syntax: for example, cd /home/$USER/Desktop
<prince_jammys> all together now
<leohartx> does anybody here use xampp in ubuntu ?
<CopyWriter> UBUNTU RULES!!! i came to the office early just to look at my employees work on the pc's
<syntax> thx everyone
<Dr_Willis> syntax:  if you mean open with the gnome file manager.. 'nautilus path/to/thing'
<bazhang> !xampp | leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<CopyWriter> i've been here since six thirty
<nacho__> anybody help me ???
 * CopyWriter hands nacho some cheese
<CopyWriter> i'm learning and soon i shall be able to contribute positively
<troythetechguy> Dr_Willis: It appears any directory with 'all' permissions granted (drwxrwxrwx) have the green background.  Directories where u=rwx, g=rx, o=rx do not have the background.
<Gobby> Hello, everyone I just installed steam, and when i Start it up, it says opening steam or whatever and nothing happens?
<Dr_Willis> troythetechguy:  shounds about right.
<abcminiuser> Does anyone know of a way to remap the left trackpad button as a middle button, keeping pad taps as left? Tried the synaptic editor tool, can't seem to do it with that
<Dr_Willis> Gobby:  check the wine app database for hints on getting specific apps running.. steam does work here.. but i just run the steam client.. not any games with it.
<Dr_Willis> Gobby:  i dont recall doing anything special. but i amusing the wine from winehq
<hvnqke_work> Gobby, try starting Steam using the terminal
<syntax> Dr_Willis thats what i was lookin for..nautilus ..thx
<hvnqke_work> and pastebin the output
<vagothcpp> Can a directory not owned by root be used be used as a mount point?
<Gobby> How would i do that?
<hvnqke_work> there might be missing dlls or fonts or something
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  i think so.. try it and see. :)
<unop> vagothcpp, sure
<Gobby> How do i start steam through the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Gobby:  wine /path/to/whatever/program.exe
<vagothcpp> can a user create a directory in /mnt or will I have to change ownership?
<hvnqke_work> Gobby, open the terminal Applications->Assecories->Terminal. then write cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\Steam and then write wine steam.exe
<Dr_Willis> Gobby: when i ran the steam installer.. it added an icon in the menus for me.
<lstarnes> vagothcpp: you can use pretty much any empty directory as a mount point
<unop> vagothcpp, probably not
<hvnqke_work> Dr_Willis, the point is to start it specifically in the terminal to get debug output
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, did I kill you? :O
<BlandCapitalist> I apologize if this is not the best location to ask:  I am looking for dictionary/thesaurus pop-up that works similarly to the Mac OS X cmd+shift+D combo.  Are there any add-ons for Ubuntu which work in that fashion?
<odinsbane> alright I got the firewall down, now I need to fix my groups
<Dr_Willis> Gobby:  using the wine 1.1.27 from winehq and steam works here for me.
<nacho__> haaa tengo un problema con la impresion tb
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: maybe it needs a different driver, or some options when it is porobed
<bazhang> !es | nacho__
<ubottu> nacho__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nacho__> che si tengo teniendo el mismo error ...
<vagothcpp> vagoth@vagodesk64:/mnt$ chown -hR vagoth:vagoth /mnt/GearOS
<vagothcpp> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/GearOS': Operation not permitted
<abcminiuser> sudo chown
<vagothcpp> right, oops
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: use sudo
<vagothcpp> How can I set rw permisions on a directory?
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: chmod o+rw <directory>
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip1: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  or learn the ###s for changing modes also.
<ActionParsnip1> vagothcpp: -R applies here too
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, perhaps. but what?
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: not sure, if you are using a lappy you may need to check around see what it takes
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, it's a thinkpad. but I'm using it as a desktop.
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: still a thinkpad, what model?
<hvnqke_work> T61p
<Gobby> hey what did yall say to do in terminal again, i had to take out some garbage
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1,
<Gobby> about steam
<odinsbane> Wow open up the samba ports and all of a sudden everybody is peeking around.
<aaron11> ooo
<maxagaz> is it possible to disable window decoration of epiphany in gconf ?
<hvnqke_work> Gobby, wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/steam.exe or something like that
<BlandCapitalist> I am having trouble both playing video without lag (both in Totem and Youtube) at large sizes no matter the resolution, as well as switching my homogeneous displays (on same Radeon 4850 card) from mirrored to extended mode with the restricted drivers since the display window won't even show the buttons, causing also concurrent lagging in the whole OS.  Lag persists with open source drivers but the Display window is both fully visi
<mikejones> ok im new any1 here to help me im using ubuntu 8.10 what flashplayer do i use and how to install it?
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.04_%28Jaunty_Jackalope%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<mickster04> mikejones, surely the latest one from adobe should work?
<mikejones> mickster i dont know how to install it
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BlandCapitalist> mikejones: 32 or 64 bit?
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, nothing about ethernet issues
<mikejones> 64
<mr_boo> i've upgraded to 8.10 now and ubuntu won't start
<ActionParsnip1> hvnqke_work: i think if you install those acpi modules it'll be ok
<greyz`> Why does firefox take so long to load a page in jaunty?  I remember winxp and hardy being way quicker, is this just something that is common w/ jaunty?
<Gobby> THis is what I get
<mr_boo> at one time i got into a shell called "busybox"
<Gobby>  cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\Steam
<Gobby> Wait sec
<hvnqke_work> ActionParsnip1, the weird thing is that this install has lasted for months without problems
<abcminiuser> Is the flashplugin-nonfree installed when you install the restricted-extras metapackage?
<ActionParsnip1> abcminiuser: yes
<BlandCapitalist> mikejones: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<milk22> i am having an issue with my Dell Inspiron 1545, it happened after i tried using conky, the stuff on my desktop stopped appearing
<Gobby> COuld not load drive_c/windows/system32 blah blah module not found
<mickster04> mikejones, go to the adobe website, although i dunno about 64bit....
<mickster04> Gobby, have you tried play on linux?
<Gobby> That costs correct?
<mickster04> nope
<mr_boo> what is "busybox"?
<Gobby> it doesent?!?!
<Gobby> Then nope.
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: its a cli interface
<Gobby> You think it will run it well?
<prince_jammys> mr_boo: a minimal environment with compact linux utils
<mikejones> mickster this might sound funny to u but how do i know which bit im using?
<mickster04> Gobby, go to their website, i think they have steam support..i cant remember
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: uname -a
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: if you see i686 its 32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<milk22> in NBR 9.04 when i switch to classic view i can not see documents on my desktop and the right click does not work
<mikejones> where do i put the uname-a
<Gobby> Again I have a nooby problem
<Gobby> I dont know if I am
<Gobby> Intrepid
<Gobby> Hardy
<FloodBot2> Gobby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_boo> btw is my grub menu supposed to change after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<BlandCapitalist> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: press alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, press enter
<froes> what do you guys usually use more? gstreamer, mplayer or xine ???
<ActionParsnip1> froes: mplayer personally, it rocks
<mr_boo> is my grub menu supposed to change after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Halitech> froes, personally I use xine and vlc the most
<nitjas_> #help
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: sure is, you should see the new kernel in there too
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip1: but i don't
<notwist> I have a 120 Mb USB stick and I'd like to get some kind of mini live-boot Ubuntu on there (not the minimal install), any ideas on how to achieve that?
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip1: and when highlighting the old one the screen goes white and computer restarts
<notwist> maybe only include gnome and not much more
<vagothcpp> Loot at DSL
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: then run: sudo update-grub and it should pick it up
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: if not read:
<mickster04> Gobby, go to systemdetails.com
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jcmarini> froes mplayer
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip1: gonna try
<mikejones> mickster  so does this mean i have a 64 bit?   2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mr_boo> many thanks
<richardcavell> mikejones: yes
<mickster04> mikejones, yeah
<Gobby> Thanks MIckester.
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: 120Mb will not hold much, i'd grab puppy or DSL
<Halitech> notwist, check out pendrive linux, it should have info to help you out althought 120meg is kinda small to do much with
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: its enough for puppy, its only 80mb
<mikejones> now i know its 64 what flashplayer do i get for ubuntu 8.10
<jcmarini> froes VLC rocks
<mickster04> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, true but they said they wanted to do something with Ubuntu
<random-hunter> how do i open synaptic from alt+f2 with admin privileges ?
<Myrtti> random-hunter: gksudo synaptic
<random-hunter> cool thnks
<indus> mikejones: aer you looking for 64 bit flash?
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip1> mikejones: copy all that into terminal and you will have 64bit flash
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, tell me you had that in a text file somewhere and you didn't remember all that from memory
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: on my fileserver i have it in a script (like a lot of things) I just formulated that just now (the link I copy / pasted)
<haf1z> hello, somebody can assists me
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, dang
<Halitech> !ask | half
<ubottu> half: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: if you read it its not hugely complex
<haf1z> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop but then i try to use easybcd to let vista take in charge of my os
<Gobby> OKay mr mikester
<torrentow> witaj
<Gobby> Where would I find the installed files.
<jcmarini> gold star ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: make a folder, move to the folder, download file, extract file, remove file
<AdamRamadhan> hello guys
<notwist> !ask | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: thanks
<AdamRamadhan> can anyone help on my netowrking
<AdamRamadhan> ?
<haf1z> but then i reset it back then my dualboot
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, no its not, but remembering the file names to download could be
<haf1z> notwist: how can i get back my dualboot to work as usual
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: i guess, its just the atr.gz instead of deb. Its how i install flash. i got one for 64bit java too but i didnt write it
<notwist> haf1z did you install ubuntu after vista?
<AdamRamadhan> i cant apply my network config when i change my ipv4 to manual .
<haf1z> notwist: i just get recovered my bootloader since i had "missing ntldr
<AdamRamadhan> i wonder why
<notwist> haf1z how does your bootloader look right now? is it the windows one or grub? what options are there?
<AdamRamadhan> but when i change it to auto it can be applyed .
<haf1z> notwist: there';s no option
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, yeah, its the extras that are a pain to install, should make a restore dvd one of these days for mine
<haf1z> notwist: auto boot to windows
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: thats why i gots scripts
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: and scripts that run many scripts
<haf1z> notwist: i hav ubutn 9.04 inside
<notwist> haf1z if you are positive you still have ubuntu you need to install GRUB, the linux boot loader. when you install that, both windows and ubuntu will be there. the problem is that windows doesnt recognize ubuntu, but ubuntu recognizes windows
<jezza>  hi guys, i need a hand geting an onboard wireless broadband (aka SIM with 3G) working  - On Tosh M700
<notwist> haf1z you can boot from an ubuntu live cd and reinstall grub. google for a guide
<AdamRamadhan> i cant apply my network config when i change my ipv4 to manual .can someone help me . ?
<haf1z> how to reinstall grub?
<AdamRamadhan> auto etho0
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: is it going to be static forever?
<notwist> something like that, yeah
<Halitech> !grub | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> AdamRamadhan:  ive heard of others with issues when not using DHCP.  but ive never  messed it.
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip1 where do ya gett them
<notwist> haf1z: http://www.google.com/search?hl=sv&q=install+grub+live+cd+ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: i make em. if its something i need i'll script it
<Bo^Dick> did the update-grub command and still see the old kernels that are supposed to have been removed
<AdamRamadhan> yes it is
<AdamRamadhan> it will be static
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<notwist> haf1z this one is about your problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip1  WOW
<Halitech> AdamRamadhan, it won't remove the old entries, just adds the new ones
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: its not hard, if you use cli then you can script
<haf1z> ok notwist
<haf1z> thx for ur help
<notwist> np :)
<mr_boo> some other guy said his screen went white too
<mr_boo> my computer restarts after that
<Halitech> mr_boo,  it won't remove the old entries, just adds the new ones
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: i made one called fullupgrade which is cron'd to run at 0500 every day and it siply contains: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip1 wots that
<mr_boo> Halitech: can't see any new entries
<jcmarini> wots clean do
<mr_boo> i ran the upgrade manager and it installed 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: cleans the old .deb files in /var/cache/apt
<mr_boo> but now i can't boot
<Halitech> mr_boo, can you boot with any of the old kernels?
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: if you use the interfaces file then you can disable network manager from boot and your system will boot faters
<ftab> error404notfound
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: you will need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf with dns servers (one of which will be your routers internal ip)
<AdamRamadhan> ActionParsnip1 , how can we add DNS to it ?
<mr_boo> Halitech: nope
<error404notfound> ftab, yes?
<notwist> anyone has any ideas on how to create a ~120 Mb live ubuntu boot from USB?
<ftab> kaisa hai jigar
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: if you look at the name servers of a stable system thats on dhcp, you can copy the name servers
<mr_boo> Halitech: no new kernels in the grub menu and i can't boot the old ones
<error404notfound> ftab, !ot
<ftab> error4040notfound, apna nick chota karlay
<mnX> !
<Dr_Willis> notwist:   thers some mini-ubuntu variants out.. but the smallest i think ive seen with X and gui is 200mb.
<Halitech> mr_boo, not even the recovery modes?
<notwist> Dr_Willis any way to trim it?`
<mr_boo> Halitech: nope
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: or you can use public dns: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml.
<error404notfound> ftab, this is a public channel, so english is usually the preferred language.
<Dr_Willis> notwist:  no idea.  200mb is rather tight for  ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: you need at least 1Gb imho
<ftab> error404found, i see, thanks for informing, or i would have never knew that.
<mnX> Ok im back, ive got a problem with my drivers, i have a broadcom bcm4312 chipset on my card, the thing is i downloaded b43-fwcutter from syn. But i cant choose that driver, any ideas ? The thing is: i want my card into monitor mode?
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: puppy will fit nicely
<Halitech> mr_boo, not looking good ...
<jcmarini> ActionParsni oh! that's where it,s stored... help us out please. how do you transpose nicknames without high-light...paste
<ActionParsnip1> !broadcom > mnX
<notwist> ActionParsnip1 i just want to use my shitty 120 Mb USB for something good. a backup linux boot seems like a good idea
<ubottu> mnX, please see my private message
<mnX> or if someone have another idea how to get my card into montior mode that would rox
<mnX> k ubottu
<mnX> if ur a bot :D
<notwist> considering all the mini linux variants out there it should be possible right
<mr_boo> if i install the 9.04 is it a good idea to choose the 64-bit version?
<notwist> also im somewhat of a noob so a gui would be nice
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: not on 120mb you wont
<mnX> oh thanks ActionParsnip1
<mr_boo> will applications be compatible?
<Dr_Willis> notwist:  theres seferal mini linux's that can fit.. but no miniubuntu with gui that i know of.
<Dr_Willis> notwist:  'tcl' tiny core linux = 10mb. :)
<notwist> Dr_Willis any one with a gui then? :D
<ActionParsnip1> jcmarini: i dont understand your last text
<mr_boo> how many of you guys are running 64 bit ubuntu?
<Halitech> mr_boo, if you have a 64bit cpu then it would be good to go with the 64bit version, as far as programs, most of the apps have a 32bit version and a 64bit version
<notwist> i cant understand why you would run 64 bit ubuntu, i have a 64 bit processor but i haven't noticed any speed difference and you get compability problems
<Dr_Willis> notwist:  given that ive seen 2gb flash drives for $5 on sale..   that 120mb is barely worth keeping as a keychain. :)
<iceroot> cant gparted handle floppydisk? or is my floppy-drive broken? gparted shows nothing with a floppy
<jrib> notwist: there aren't really any compatibility problems anymore
<notwist> Dr_Willis well it's cool because it says swedish army on it ;)
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: http://featherlinux.berlios.de/
<mr_boo> Halitech: what would happen if i found an intresting app that only is 32 bit then?
<AdamRamadhan> ActionParsnip1 , how can we add DNS at resolv.config ?
<ActionParsnip1> notwist: < 128mb
<jcmarini> on xchat how to shortcut high-light paste knockname for reply i am learning like all of us
<AdamRamadhan> just add it ?
<Dr_Willis> notwist:  i got a cute panda bear and froggy flas drives.. :) on a shelf of 'collectables' :)
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<revilodraw> does anyone else running jaunty find themselves *constantly* having to refresh their wireless connection? mine just seems to freeze all the time, halfway through loading web pages etc..
<Halitech> mr_boo, there is ia32lib you can install that *should* alow it to run
<vigo> !tab | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: you then add lines like this:    nameserver 4.2.2.1
<giampiero> Hello I've already installed Ubuntu on my PC and I would now like to resize the partition. Can anybody help please?
<Dr_Willis> mr_boo:  i have rarely found any issues with 64bit ubuntu and 32bit aoos.. i can think of like 2 that i have problems with.
<mr_boo> Halitech: so since i've got 4gb ram and a 64 bit processor, choosing the 64 bit ubuntu is a terribly good idea?
<ActionParsnip1> giampiero: backup your data and boot to live cd, you can resize there
<ActionParsnip1> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<Dr_Willis> mr_boo:  if you cando 64bit - i say go 64bit.
<Halitech> mr_boo, yes, very good idea
<mr_boo> many many thanks guys
<ActionParsnip1> mr_boo: yes due to the 4Gb ram
<mr_boo> my only option is to make a new 9.04 live cd and install fresh :(
<giampiero> ActionParsnip1: does that mean that I have to re-install Ubuntu?
<mr_boo> thanks guys
<jcmarini> xchat doesn't seem to work where' the preferences or options on xchat
<ActionParsnip1> giampiero: no, you can resize happily. a backup is wize though as your data is at risk
<AdamRamadhan> ActionParsnip1 , after saveing then what ?
<ActionParsnip1> AdamRamadhan: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip1> giampiero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105255
<dsdeiz_> how to make sound mono?
<giampiero> ActionParsnip1: ok, but if I insert the alternate CD and restart the PC it proposes me to re-install (I'm actually using Xubuntu)
<mr_boo> giampiero: i think the partition manager has some intresting features you might find intresting
<giampiero> mr_boo:how fo I get to the partititon manager?
<Halitech> giampiero, use the live cd (if you can run it) and then use partition editor from there
<richardcavell> does anyone know how to flag a package as being used so that apt-get autoremove doesn't clobber it?
<dsdeiz_> how to make sound mono?
<vigo> dsdeiz_: System>Preferences>Sound...have you tried that?
<Boohbah> dsdeiz_: open up your mixer and mute either the left or the right channel
<dsdeiz_> vigo: i don't use gnome currently
<dsdeiz_> Boohbah: can i use the alsamixer for that one?
<mnX> ey boiz
<mnX> i tried doing
<revilodraw> Hello. Does anyone else find their wireless connection a lot less stable on jaunty than other distros? mine requires refreshing all the time!
<mnX> sudo ifdown eth1
<mnX> or eth0
<mnX> i mean
<iceroot> revilodraw: no
<mnX> but i got
<mrwes> revilodraw, nope
<AdamRamadhan> ActionParsnip1 , it still not connect
<AdamRamadhan> ActionParsnip1 , what the hell that i miss
<mnX> ifdown:interface eth0 not configured
<mrwes> revilodraw, maybe trying a different channel might help
<mnX> what to do
<mrwes> revilodraw, wifi channel that is :)
<Boohbah> dsdeiz_: yes, using the keys 'qwe' 'asd' 'zxc' you can adjust left/right channels independently
<revilodraw> iceroot, mrwes; thank you. ok good idea... do i need to change anything on the router?
<mrwes> revilodraw, yes, that's normally done on the router, and then a restart on Ubuntu to pick it up
<dsdeiz_> Boohbah: thaks, worked great
<S_A> Hi! I want to disable USB write for pen drive. the default behavior is, it gets automatically mounted. Now how to identify it as a storage device and disable write access ?
<mnX> new error
<mnX> i did
<mnX> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<mnX> and it worked
<mnX> then i tried
<mnX> sudo iwconfig eth0 mode monitor
<mnX> and i get error message
<FloodBot2> mnX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnX> Sorry FloodBot2 :C
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the 'widelands' game is really wide..  its trying to take up both my monitors.. :)   Gotta find a fix for that.
<AdamRamadhan> omg what this make me sick when i change my auto etho0 method to manual it cant be applyed :(
<mrwes> S_A, change the permissions to the mount point of the pen drive
<NoMS> S_A, you should be able to chmod 444 to allow only read access
<mnX> Ok, so i got error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mnX>           SET failed on device eth0 ; invalid argument.
<Boohbah> mnX: sudo
<mnX> Boohbah: I used sudo :/ look above: Sudo iwconfig eth0 mode monitor
 * torrentow ma alse i jest zadowolony
<odinsbane> So I have a directory it is own by a user and in that users group.  I"ve done chmod 777 and still I get a permission denied from samba.
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  samba can have its own 'security' features/limits as well.
<mnX> lwtf is somone spam joining Ubuntu ?
<Nalkem> hello
<danbhfive> Can anyone suggest an IDE that does a good job of looking up references to functions?  both in the code and in relevant documentation?
<Nalkem> i've ubuntu with gnome, kde3 and kde4. i'm using gnome, and use kile and kontact from kde3. how i can setup external programms like kpdf etc? .... kcontrol from kde3 don't show anything
<NoMS> odinsbane:  permission denied through ubuntu or is it denied when you try to connect through windows?
<AdamRamadhan> omg what this make me sick when i change my auto etho0 .  method to manual from DHCP it cant be applyed :(
<mnX> adamramadhan
<mnX> what are u trying to do ?
<Halitech> !hello | Nalkem
<ubottu> Nalkem: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<odinsbane> Noms windows does not give me permission denied
<AdamRamadhan> im tring to put my network ip4 config
<AdamRamadhan> but somehow it cant be applyed
<AdamRamadhan> after i change the method at eth0 auto
<odinsbane> NoMS: but the samba logs give me '/home/share' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [share] E
<odinsbane> rror was Permission denied
<mnX> seems we have the same problem
<mnX> kinda
<divXjunky> hello ppl. quick question (i hope)--> i would like to use mpd-music player daemon and pulse audio. do i need the package libao-pulse?? libao2 and pulse audio packages are installed and also pa-prefs is installed and configured to make the pulseaudio accessable for eveyone.. How ever... when i configure mpd to use pulse, it cant open the sound device.
<AdamRamadhan> yeah haha
<AdamRamadhan> i think im going say goodbye to ubuntu
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel, and modulation?
<mnX> lol
<mnX> Ok, so i got error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mnX>           SET failed on device eth0 ; invalid argument.
<mnX> When i try to
<mnX> Sudo iwconfig eth0 mode monitor
<FloodBot2> mnX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnX> Sorry Floody
<S_A> mrwes: NoMS: is there some file where I can make it a regular behavior (Read or write permission for devices which will be automatically mounted in future) ?
<gst>  can anybody pls tell me what is exactly mounting and unmounting devices?
<mrwes> S_A, I'm not sure on that, I believe HAL now takes care of mounting USB pen drives -- I could be wrong though
<mnX> WOOOOHOOO
<mrwes> S_A, normally that's something you accomplish in the /etc/fstab -- not sure on USB pen drives though
<mnX> IM THE BEST
<NoMS> S_A: There is, but I'm not sure what file...  I have seen it used before to automount everything with read only permissions.  may have been a custom script though
<jiohdi> gst... system control over devices
<sunamieb1b> I cant get firefox, pidgin, etc. to connect to the interweb using HSOconnect (AT&T USB mobile broadband). hsoc is connected to at&t with no problem. Any thoughts?
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel, and modulation?
<Kapli> How do I execute a file with an .sh extension?
<S_A> NoMS: Can you tey to find out that file. I am also trying but till now no success
<mrwes> S_A, this thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294611
<mrwes> kapil, ./file.sh
<divXjunky> Kapli -->   ./file.sh
<divXjunky> lol
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> kapil, OR sh file.sh
<mrwes> heh
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel, and modulation?
<Kapli> i just get that it cant open
<mnX> I FUCKING DID IT
<mnX> WOOOHOO
<FloodBot2> mnX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnX> Finaly <3
<mnX> stfu bot nub
<mrwes> kapil, maybe sudo ./file.sh
<divXjunky> Kapli: check the permissions of the file
<Kapli> or wait it says theres no such file or directory
<Kapli> how do i nagivate to my desktop ?
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel, and modulation? Some one help me!
<mnX> wtf
<Halitech> Kapli, cd Desktop
<mnX> he cant mute me
<divXjunky> Kapli: cd ~/Desktop
<NoMS> Alvinware:  it has to be changed on your router
<Kapli> it says no such file or directory O.o
<zhaf1> hello guys, i tried to recover my ubuntu boot. mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jcmarini> mnX there's always better than best but congratulations
<Alvinware> NoMS, I know that, but in the computer must change too.
<Kapli> bash: cd: /home/kim/desktop: No such file or directory
<jiohdi> zhaf1 ext3?
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: if you run: ls  (pronounced ell-ess) do you see the file, if not you need to change directory
<divXjunky> zhaf1: filesystem is ext3
<Halitech> Kapli, are you in your home folder right now?
<NoMS> It should auto find your channel
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: Desktop not desktop
<NoMS> not sure about modulation
<divXjunky> Kapli: cd ~/Desktop
<zhaf1> jiohdi: what do you mean with ext3?
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: Linux is ETREMELY case sensitive
<brahmana> Hi all,
<zhaf1> divXjunky: what you mean with ext3? still new with ubuntu
<Kapli> ah i see :D
<jiohdi> zhaf1  windows uses FAT32 or FAT16 or NTFS but ubuntu standardly uses EXT3
<divXjunky> in windows you have NTFS file sys
<indus> Kapli: capital D
<divXjunky> in linux est3
<indus> :D
<brahmana> Can anyone here please tell me whether the system() function call available in Linux is a synchronous call or an asynchronous one?
<divXjunky> ext3
<NoMS> zhaf1: ext3 is the filesystem type.  But depends on how you set up your install...
<zhaf1> do you want me to paste it here
<brahmana> I know it is not directly related to Ubuntu, but it is somewhat close.
<mesut> hello everyone
<mesut> :)
<divXjunky> zhaf1: check this   http://www.answers.com/topic/ext3-1
<zhaf1> dev/sda1  hpfs/ntfs
<zhaf1> dev/sda2  extended
<brahmana> From the man pages it appears that it is a synchronous one as the man page says that the function returns the return value of the command passed to it.
<brahmana> But I am seeing a sort of asynchronous behavior. !!
<zhaf1> i just want to recover my boot so i can see dualboot options
<indus> brahmana: programming talk
<divXjunky> zhaf1: seems to me you have ntfs filesystem partitions..
<brahmana> Any info regarding the system() function call execution will be useful
<NoMS> zhaf1:  those are partition names.  ext3, ext4, ntfs are filesystem types
<indus> zhaf1: hello i will help with restoring grub
<indus> zhaf1: follow me :D
<divXjunky> take it away indus!!
<indus> zhaf1: if iam correct,right now you dont see the grub boot menu?
 * divXjunky goes fo a smoke, bbl
<Alvinware> indus, help me, how to change wifi channel, and modulation?
<brahmana> indus: Yes programming talk indeed. If this is not the right place, can you suggest me one?
<indus> brahmana: #programming
<zhaf1> indus: yes, it automaticly load to vista
<indus> brahmana: but you might get some help here too
<divXjunky> Alvinware: change them things in your router.. then change it on your pc/laptop
<NoMS> brahamana:  c or c++ ?
<indus> zhaf1: aah damn ,, its vista, not sure if my method works with that
<zhaf1> indus: yesterday i had NTLDR is missing, then i have to repair my vista. after im done. i cant see my dualboot anymore
<brahmana> NoMS: C
<zhaf1> indus: mayb i can try
<Alvinware> divXjunky, router done, pc?
<indus> zhaf1: aah its easy get a live cd nearby? boot with it
<NoMS> there is a #c channel I think :)
<indus> NoMS: yes there is
<zhaf1> indus: now im running live cd
<ActionParsnip> zhaf1: you need to boot to live cd and reinstall grub
<brahmana> NoMS: yes, there is but this is not related to C programming, but a system level implementation.
<indus> zhaf1: OPEN terminal and type sudo grub
<zhaf1> ActionParsnip: how to reinstall grub?
<NoMS> my bad brhmana :)   I'll be quiet now :)
<brahmana> So probably #linux is the right place, but it is generally very crowded and extremely busy
<Moofius> how to use dpkg-reconfigure? I can't figure out how to select something
<brahmana> NoMS: np. :)
<zhaf1> indus: typed sudo grub. then?
<indus> zhaf1: once you enter the grub menu,you type find /boot/grub/stage1
<danbhfive> Can anyone suggest an IDE that does a good job of looking up references to functions?  both in the code and in relevant documentation?
<zhaf1> its stop here. grub>
<ActionParsnip> !grub | zhaf1
<ubottu> zhaf1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ethan> hi, how do I find the full path of a command? I am using 'java' but I am not sure which one....
<Ethan> locate is quiet verbose
<brahmana> Ethan: try which java
<ActionParsnip> Ethan: which java
<nabil> hi
<Ethan> k thanks
<Ethan> (quite)
<zhaf1> indus: here's the output (hd0,4) and (hd0,6)
<ActionParsnip> Ethan: works with scripts too
<indus> zhaf1: excellent, you have 2 entries
<zhaf1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ethan: so you can use (for a pointless example): cp `which java` ~/
<indus> zhaf1: try anyone now type root (hd0,4)
<zhaf1> ActionParsnip: i used to follow instruction from the website u had given. cant work!
<indus> zhaf1: mind the space
<ActionParsnip> Ethan: and it will copy whatever is ran when you run java to your home dir, the stuff in the `s will e ran first
<zhaf1> indus:  ok, then?
<MadGirl> i heard then was says that you don't have "models.py" :)
<indus> zhaf1: lastly setup(hd0)
<zhaf1> indus:  is it setup(hd0)?
<Alvinware> How to change wifi channel, and modulation?
<indus> zhaf1: reboot and voila, grub returns .... ( This advice comes without any warranty and is not governed by us criminal law ) :)
<indus> zhaf1: yea spave
<indus> zhaf1: space
<doug_> hey.. i have an avi file that i want to get a sound clip from.  Is there an easy way of doing this.  I was thinking something like place the avi file in a simple video editor such as windows movie maker and just deleting everything but the sound bit I wanted.  Is there an alternative to Movie maker for ubuntu or is there an eaiser way of doing this?
<nabil> hh
<zhaf1> final line is boot/grub/menu.lst" ....succeed
<mrwes> doug_, I believe you can grap the audio to mp3 with WinFF
<zhaf1> is there anymore command to put?
<indus> zhaf1: reboot
<jcmarini> pretty cool indus
<indus> zhaf1: nope
<jiohdi> doug, kdenlive
<zhaf1> ok
<zhaf1> brb!
<zhaf1> hope it'll works
<zhaf1> thx indus
<indus> yeah but wait till you install karmic koala and grub 2, its complicated as hell and these instructions are useless
<mrwes> doug_, AVIdemux works too
<jiohdi> doug, and kino were given to me yesterday, dont know if they can do what you want
<Twix> Oh NOEZ :o
<iceroot> is it possible to use 2HDDS (each 320gb), one with windows (40GB), RAID 1 with Ubuntu (280GB), 40GB FAT32 Share-Folder. Will this software-raid (only ubuntu) run with dual-boot?
<indus> i recently lost my grub in karmic and i was like a blind puppy waiting for the owners to take it for a walk
<doug_> thanks guys.. ill check allof them out
<mrwes> doug_, with Avidemux, you can mark the spot you want with the A and B markers, and then save the audio clip to mp3
<Romme> help, /usr/bin/env hangs when i order it to add some environment variables!
<shaqiel> join #ubuntu-za
 * indus waits with half-baited breath for zhafi to come back :) 
<|pisecx|> Hi. How can I look for package description in console?
<|pisecx|> Actually I need to know which packages should I install to get music, videos and everything else work
<erUSUL> |pisecx|: aptitude show packagename
<|pisecx|> erUSUL: thnkx
<NoMS> well even if it doesn't work... it sounded good anyway indus :)
<erUSUL> |pisecx|: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Halitech> !multimedia | |pisecx|
<ubottu> |pisecx|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indus> NoMS: yeah hehe
<mrwes> |pisecx|, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<indus> NoMS: yeah its very easy actually just 3 steps
<indus> but i dont know with vista,people have had issues
<NoMS> indus:  I screwed mine all up about a year ago, but can't remember what I did to fix it
<iceroot> |pisecx|: also use apt-cache search music     this will list all packages with music in description
<haf1z> indus: hey indus. im back! i should running on ubuntu 9.04, but now im load into 8.04
<haf1z> indus: my 9.04 not shown in the boot lists
<indus> haf1z: lol :)
<indus> haf1z: but u have boot menu?
<Dr_Willis> |pisecx|:   theres proberly some packages in the medibuntu repositorys you want also - for all video type codecs and other extras
<Kapli> How can I close a program that isn't working?
<haf1z> indus: yeah.thx god.u safe my ass.haha
<Halitech> Kapli, killall {programname} in the terminal
<haf1z> indus: can u help me so i can get back my 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> Kapli:  alt-f2 'xkill' then click the skull on the offending apps window.. and ONLY that apps window. :)
<odinsbane> Okay what is this permission, and how can I set it?  drwxrwxrwt
<Dr_Willis> Kapli:  or right click to cancle. :)
<indus> haf1z: so u will need to manually add the 9.04 to the grub menu.lst in hd0,4
<iceroot> odinsbane: chmod 777   but i dont think you need 777
<NoMS> odinsbane:  chmod 777
<Dr_Willis>  777 is overkill :)
<indus> haf1z: or try this , sudo update-grub
<odinsbane> iceroot: NoMS 777 is drwxrwxrwx
<jcmarini> is that a pipe on ubotu
<iceroot> jcmarini: what?
<iceroot> odinsbane: what?
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall everseeing a 't' at the end of permissions on a file...
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: that's the sticky bit
<NoMS> odinsbane:  the t at the end is what is called the sticky bit...  I think.  You really don't need that.
<haf1z> indus: package conf menu comes out?
<jcmarini> nothing
<indus> haf1z: did update grub return anything?
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah:  ewww.. all sticky and everything!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<odinsbane> I can setup my samba server to point at /tmp, but if I point it at /home/share it gives me permission denied.  The only difference I see is the 't'
<indus> haf1z: package what menu??!!
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah:  is that even used by anything?  :) last i recall checking that out.  i cant recall anything actually using it.
<NoMS> stickybit was used a long time ago in unix to keep files loaded in memory.  just a regular x in it's place is just fine
<haf1z> indus: there's an option of what would you like to do about menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  trying to make a 'public' share?
<haf1z> indus: there;s 7 option
<Boohbah> odinsbane: chmod 7771 file
<erUSUL> NoMS: sticky bit is for setuid programs
<jcmarini> is rootkithunter necessary on Jaunty?
<indus> haf1z: do you have any idea about menu.lst or what it does?
<Kapli> xkill didnt work, and how to use killall if the program name has spaces in it?
<odinsbane> Dr_Willis: I guess so
<haf1z> indus:  A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version   │      │ installed currently has been locally modified.
<indus> haf1z: ok and?
<Halitech> Kapli, put the program name in " "
<MadGirl> i think and is it safe to unmask it
<haf1z> indus: should i select install the package maintainer;s version?
<indus> haf1z: hmm ok
<indus> haf1z: lets try
<haf1z> or just keep the local version currently installed
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  thers some smb.conf settings to allow guest acc4ess, and  perhaps an example of a public share. or check teh samba docs in the 'samba-doc' package - it has books with examples of settng up public shares.
<jcmarini> anyone using RootKitHunter (RKH)
<indus> haf1z:hmm we installed local so it might mess grubagain
<indus> haf1z: ok do one thing, use maintainer;s version
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  if things are set up right your user can also make their own 'public' share that everyone can read/write to.
<indus> haf1z: reboot and see if u get grub
<indus> haf1z: probably wont but no problem
<Boohbah> odinsbane: sorry, chmod 777 dir; chmod +t dir
<haf1z> i just select the 2nd 1. it's keep the local version
<odinsbane> Boohbah: I got it with 1777
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> brb!
<indus> haf1z: wait
<indus> !damn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn
<u0324> so does the sticky bit actually do anything in ubuntu?
<indus> !cookie | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> i need to prepare for the massive overhaul that grub 2 is
<erUSUL> u0324: is used for mark setuid in files
<erUSUL> u0324: in directories setting the sticky bits makes files created inside a directory inherit the directory's permissions
<erUSUL> u0324: and owner/group
<haf1z> indus: still no option for 9.04
<grawity> erUSUL: Really?
<grawity> erUSUL: From what I know, it's _setgid_ that makes files inherit the directories group
<odinsbane> It must have to do with a directory structure 'cause /share works, while /home/share doesn't
<erUSUL> grawity: i stand corrected.
<haf1z> indus: u der
<grawity> erUSUL: Some Unix systems have setuid for the same - but Linux ignores setuid on directories.
<grawity> erUSUL: The only actual effect of stickybit is that even if you have write rights to the sticky directory, you still cannot remove files owned by others.
<indus> haf1z: yeah
<grawity> erUSUL: /tmp, for example, is sticky and world-writable.
<jcmarini> how do i ask Ubottu a question?
<indus> haf1z: no problem, u need to edit menu.lst and add entry for it
<haf1z> indus: stil d same. there's not option for 9.04. its only 8.04 and vista
<haf1z> ok
<HappiCamper> linux and IM newbie needs help trying to print to network printer on windows. Any experts?
<erUSUL> jcmarini: /msg ubotuu factoid
<erUSUL> jcmarini: /msg ubottu factoid
<haf1z> indus: hope u guide me
<jcmarini> is that in term?
<indus> haf1z: i want the output of gksu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cluber> Is there any way I can boot an ISO image of windows vista so that I can install it, without burning the ISO to a disk?
<erUSUL> jcmarini: in the irc client you are using
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> w8
<Halitech> HappiCamper, is the printer on windows or the computer you are trying to print from on windows or both?
<alankila_> Cluber: kvm -cdrom foo.iso?
<oguncak> hi friends. is there any way to prevent those dos-like screen messages on startup and shutdown in ubuntu?
<mrwes> Cluber, via Virtual Box you mean?
<jcmarini> erUSU thankyou
<indus> !paste | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Cluber> mrwes: Well i just need to install windows as my main operating system
<HappiCamper> printer on windows machine
<indus> oguncak: yes there is
<mrwes> Cluber, oh
<Halitech> HappiCamper, what kind of printer?
<Cluber> I have the ISO file, but no disk to burn it onto
<HappiCamper> hp deskjet
<obhk__> when I press F11, I get full screen mode.  Is there a way to do this through a command on the terminal so I can include it in a script?
<Halitech> HappiCamper, is it shared out?
<indus> haf1z: i have to go soon
<indus> haf1z: so hurry
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  keep them.. its good to know if somthing is going wrong and its causing the system to take a long time to boot up. (such as a filesystem check)
<haf1z> indus: nothing happen
<jcmarini>  /msg ubotuu factoid rootkit hunter
<HappiCamper> let me check...
<indus> haf1z: what do u mean nothing happen
<indus> haf1z: gksu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> Cluber:   theres ways to make a windows boot-flash drive.. but thats not ubuntu support. :) try #windows
<jcmarini> got it wrong?
<oguncak> oh. thanks dr_willis!! i just wanted to have clear look :D
<haf1z> i type tat, nothing come out.
<oguncak> thats ok
<Cluber> Dr_Willis: What is that?
<indus> haf1z: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> sorry
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:   its nice to have things hidden.. but nicer to know whats going on.
<Cluber> Dr_Willis: I don't have a big enough usb stick either
<indus> i tried it and nothing happened for me too
<haf1z> ok
<Dr_Willis> Cluber:   then you are out of luck i guess...
<indus> :)
<indus> haf1z: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappiCamper> No. just reset. gonna test...
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, heh
<shaqiel> y st4rg4t3
<indus> now paste outputof that thing
<Azoff> ziroday: still arround?
<haf1z> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251928/
<jcmarini> erUSUL does that include the forwrd slash?
<HappiCamper> nothing seems to be printing. how do i check the print queue
<gbs-wes> where is the karmic testing channel?
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, I know HP had a utility for making a bootable flash drive too
<grawity> gbs-wes: #ubuntu+1
<indus> haf1z: so u see those lines in the end? you will need to exactly write your 9.04 paths and names there
<indus> haf1z: can u see your 9.04 partition?
<haf1z> indus: sory but i dont have any idea about that
<indus> haf1z:hmm then its not easy
<indus> haf1z: you see that menu.lst is about kernel names and where it resides, etc
<mrwes> HappiCamper, you can check via the web: http://localhost:631  via CUPS
<indus> haf1z: what partitions do u see now in places
<haf1z> its only state 63Gb media
<odinsbane> So 3 hours this morning to figure out to a) turn off the firewall b) samba gives special permissions to /home directories.
<haf1z> 10gb media
<HappiCamper> I think my system is using another driver...foo...?
<mickster04> any need help?
<indus> haf1z: navigate to it and see if it has a boot directory
<grawity> HappiCamper: Foomatic?
<HappiCamper> ya
<ipsemet> I'm trying to get some scripts to run the the crontab but they are not running correctly my crontab is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/251930/
<haf1z> indus: yes. it has
<gst> anyone here work on gstreamer?
<grandemahatma> hallo I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I'd need python-central 0.6.11... how can I install it?
<ipsemet> correction they are not running at all
<indus> haf1z: under file system
<indus> haf1z: go there and tell me what u see
<mrwes> ipsemet, why are you putting them in the system wide cron -- just asking
<haf1z> indus: filesystem also have one boot dir
<Halitech> HappiCamper, open http://localhost:631
<indus> haf1z: thats the current 8.04 filesystem
<mrwes> ipsemet, use the user crontab -e or root sudo crontab -e
<haf1z> ok
<gbs-wes> grandemahatma: join #ubuntu+1
<HappiCamper> it is open
<indus> haf1z: we are looking for the jaunty filesystem which is mounted but not seen in grub
<mrwes> Halitech, I tried to tell him that :)
<haf1z> it suppose to be in 10gb media
<indus> haf1z: ok then go there
<indus> haf1z: is your 9.04 partition 10 gb?
<ipsemet> mrwes: i need them to run as root it just seemed like the place to put them
<Halitech> mrwes, missed your post, sorry
<mrwes> ipsemet, Oh..I normally put those in sudo crontab -e
<indus> haf1z: then enter the filesystem dir in that media
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  the users /home  directories canbe set up to be a special share. Yes. :)  i always set up the users 'home' shares.
<haf1z> indus: i think so. coz i shrink the C: so i can install my 9.04 beside vista
<Kapli> when i keep going back in the terminal my computer makes a small beep, is this normal?
<haf1z> indus:  im inside 10gb media but theres no filesystem dir inside
<SirStan> Is tehre a php 5.3 package for ubuntu 8.04lts?
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  the users can also set up their own shares in their own home area.
<indus> haf1z: search or tell me what u see in there
<ipsemet> i'll try that but i still don't see why they aren't running on the system crontab it works in fedora
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> 1 moment
<haf1z> let me upload d pics of my computer
<odinsbane> Dr_Willis: we are going to use a server to share a hardrive for backing up our windows computers
<oguncak> friends, once when i was watching an .avi movie (divx) on totem-player, the screen started to freeze and come back and go green and black. when i restart the program, after 10 minutes or less, the same problem occured. should i change my player or is it sth with my driver?
<haf1z> indus: check this out http://imagebin.org/59300
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:   Thats should be doable rather easially. I dont have a smb.conf with a public share on this pc.. or id paste my example.
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  i know the 'using samba' book in the samba-doc pckage has such an example.
<LagMonste> anyone know if booting off a RAID10 softraid requires any special setup? i can't get GRUB to install properly :(
<indus> haf1z: i said you should open 10 gb media
<odinsbane> Dr_Willis: I think it is setup, when my boss gets in we'll finish the accounts
<haf1z> indus: while this is inside the 10GB MEDIA http://imagebin.org/59301
<HappiCamper> ok, i see the job and its been released for printing...but there isnt any action on the printer. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:   i also always give every linxu user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' out of old habbit also.
<NoMS> odinsbane: you might lookin into samba swat to set up a config file.  It makes things much easier
<Halitech> HappiCamper, what kind of printer? and what driver did you install?
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  i also have the habbit of setting up identical user names on the linux/wondows machines. :)
<haf1z> indus: its inside 10gb media. and i found the menu.lst n it contains the 9.04
<indus> haf1z: great, now you need to add the exact names to menu.lst from your current booted OS.
<haf1z> indus: how am i gonna to do that?
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  somthing to watch out for with samba shares is  if you access them from the linux side and windows side.. that Linux IS case Senesetive.. that can sometimes cause issues  for example you had a Directory named "Downloads' vs 'downloads'  in the same share.
<haf1z> indus: is it possible for me to remove the 8.04 since i have 9.04 installed
<indus> haf1z: no dont mess with that
<HappiCamper> HP DeskJet 870C Foomatic/hpijs, hpijs 2.8.2
<DeViL[S]83> hi all
<haf1z> indus: ok indus. so, whats next?
<Solarbaby> the lack of support for bluetooth in ubuntu 9.04 has made me scream so loud and long that I can't stop vomiting blood
<indus> haf1z: do u have your current menu.lst open?
<oshua86> hello guys, I am having problems adding the repo key for the new KDE, can someone help me out plz
<indus> haf1z: the one we opened with that command
<haf1z> indus: no i dont
<haf1z> indus: i close it already
<haf1z> indus: shall i open it back?
<Dr_Willis> Solarbaby:  i foiught bluetooth in wiondows so much it made me scream and holler .. :)
<calder> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=510928
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: that must have been years ago
<grandemahatma> I have Ubuntu 8.10 and I'd need python-central 0.6.11... how can I install it?
<indus> haf1z:ya give me 2 min
<odinsbane> Dr_Willis: now that I got it working I can start reducing permissions.
<haf1z> indus: ok.take ur time
<calder> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=511413
<Dr_Willis> Solarbaby:  actually it was last week.
<Solarbaby> is there any radical changes coming in the bluetooth department?
<Halitech> HappiCamper, where does CUPS say it is located?
<HappiCamper> LAMP1
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: unlike your experience.. I can do everything I need to do with bluetooth in windows, but in Ubuntu 9.04 its partially working at best
<Dr_Willis> Solarbaby:  i did discover i have to have the Phone 'initiate' the pairing process.. and it works.. if the pc initates the paring.. it dosent work  right.
<Serg_> Hi All! after replacing the motherboard, alsa does not see the old sound card. What should I do?
<Halitech> HappiCamper, if you go to http://localhost:631/printers/ the device uri is saying LAMP1?
<grandemahatma> anyone?
<MadGirl> i guess anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<grandemahatma> hello?
<MadGirl> rumour has it hello is this right syntax? routes_eth0=("-net 188.40.73.128 netmask 255.255.255.192 default via 188.40.73.129") ?
<Serg_> soundcart - C-Media 8378
<Dr_Willis> Solarbaby:  part of my issue in windoww  was the  bluetooth adaptors special software vs the wndows bluetooth stack..      but its done and i took a hammer to the problematic bluetooth adaptor. :) my new one works much better under both os's's
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: ahhh.. yes a phone..  that is not exactly what im using it for.. I have a bluetooth headset, and I am trying to use it with softphones..  so far I've tried most of them..  the only one that sort of works is gizmo but its so dirty sounding i can't say its useful
<indus> haf1z: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<haf1z> indus: then
<HappiCamper> smb://HOMEOFFICE/EMORAC/Printer
<HappiCamper> smb://HOMEOFFICE/EMORAC/Printer
<indus> haf1z: now go to line just before end debian automagic... list
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: I have the Asus EEE PC..  the built in bluetooth driver seems well supported by the drivers..
<Halitech> HappiCamper, is the printer sahre name in windows 'Printer" ?
<haf1z> indus: do you mean this ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<indus> write there  title  name of ubuntu version  name of exact kernel
<indus> haf1z: ya
<Dr_Willis> Solarbaby:  thats good to hear. :) bluetooth has always seem to be a 'overlooked' thing for too long.   I did get my Wii remote working as a mouse. :)
<Serg_> maby sudo apt-get purge alsa-based ? anr reload alsa daemon?
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: I dont know how much more I can wait around for things to get working.. been a few years waiting so far.. I have things to do :)
<indus> haf1z: let me remind you, this is advanced stuff and iam not responsible for any breakage later
<HappiCamper> its share name is hpdeskjet
<readyou> hi
<indus> haf1z: be patient and keep cool
<readyou> does ubuntu support dual screens on a hp laptop?
<Halitech> HappiCamper, thats why its not working then, remove that printer and add a new one with the proper info
<Solarbaby> Dr_Willis: mouse support is working pretty good actually..  and I can even use my bt headset to watch movies..  but now that I want to use it as a headset/mic thats a whole nightmare
<Dr_Willis> readyou:  it does on my HP laptop with the nvidia chipset.
<readyou> :)
<HappiCamper> gonna try...
<lyhana_8> hi, how do I install the stable version of firefox-3.5 on hardy ?
<panfist> i'm having trouble mounting a directory over samba, after i mount it, and i ls it, it keeps saying "cannot open direcotry .: no such file or directory:
<umbrio2> Hi, please i heve the problem that advise: ALERT! /dev/mapper/"name_disk" do not exist. Dropping to a shell!!
<haf1z> indus: should i do like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/251936/
<umbrio2> someone has gooted the same problem?
<indus> haf1z: aah did u get this from the 10 gb media?
<haf1z> indus: yes, i copy it from menu.lst inside the 10gb
<Halitech> HappiCamper, if you go to http://localhost:631/admin there should be a link that says Find New Printers, see if that will find it for you
<valemon> hello
<Solarbaby> <-- is hacking up blue tooth picks all over the channel
<valemon> could anyone point me to some ubuntu repositories?
<mrwes> panfist, what are the permissions of the mount point on your computer?
<indus> haf1z: yeah just copy paste that 9.04 lines for title,kernel etc
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> indus: moment pls
<panfist> mrwes the umask is 777
<indus> haf1z: but it might not boot but lets see
<indus> haf1z: that line where it says 9.04 so copy those 4 lines or 5 i think
<ltcabral> how do i set a value for a enviroment variable?
<NoMS> panfist:  umask 777 sets it at no permissions
<indus> haf1z: forget the memtest line, copy the other two, one for normal and one for recovery
<panfist> noms umask 777 is permission to do everything
<NoMS> are the permissions 777 through chmod?
<geirha> ltcabral: /etc/environment
<panfist> noms yeah
<ltcabral> geirha: isnt there a command?
<yabuk> I can  hear my mic, but can't to record it, neither amsn can do this, nor sound recorder, how to fix this?
<geirha> ltcabral: export VAR=value  sets it temporarily
<giampiero> Hello 've got a problem. I would like to resize my HD partition. It formerly was made of 2 30GB Windows partitions. I have now installed Xubuntu and created a 5 Gb Partition, which I now want to expand. Fact is that Xubuntu partition manager does not allow me to touch one of the two 30 Gb partitions (which is actually empty). Can anyone give help?
<indus> haf1z: also 2nd line add root (hd0,6)
<geirha> ltcabral: And only for programs spawned by that shell
<readyou> hey, can someone help me out? its very important
<ltcabral> geirha: ok i changed it
<jason__>  im creating a backup script to rsync from one machine to another across the net, trouble is I can't backup because even though both have ssh open they block ROOT and i really want to rsync a copy of the entire machine....any thoughts
<haf1z> indus: can u check em first http://paste.ubuntu.com/251937/
<ltcabral> geirha: in the file.. thanks
<Halitech> giampiero, if the partition is mounted you can't resize it, best to do it from the live cd
<Solarbaby> time to start playing with other distros..  its too bad.. Ubuntu has alot of support..  bluetooth just isn't one of them
<petllama> jason__: have you attempted starting rsync with sudo
<Solarbaby> sigh
<indus> haf1z: ok looks fine
<giampiero> Halitech: Could you please explain?
<ActionParsnip> Solarbaby: there are many to choose from
<oshua86> where can I get teh keyfile for KDE?
<haf1z> indus: i havent put the root as u said
<indus> haf1z: if it doesnt boot , then add after title root       hd0,6
<ActionParsnip> oshua86: keyfile?
<maco> sosolartry installing blueman and using that instead of gnome-bluetooth or bluez-gnome
<readyou> can i install ubuntu on my hp laptop that already has vista on it??
<Solarbaby> ActionParsnip: thats for sure!
<haf1z> ok ok
<indus> haf1z: ya leave it for now, try booting into 9.04
<jason__> petllama, how do you mean? since starting "sudo rsync -avz user@hostname:/ /backupmachine" would result in not logging in as root permissions
<maco> readyou: of course
<haf1z> ok
<bigdavejoker> I can't get netstat to show that my ssh service is running show it is running with PS and can ssh to localhost
<haf1z> stay on indus
<haf1z> brb
<indus> cu soon
<ActionParsnip> Solarbaby: could even try bsd for someting different
<readyou> kk
<Halitech> giampiero, if the partition is in use or mounted, you can't resize it so you need to boot from the live cd so the drive isn't in use so you can resize it
<jason__> petllama, remember root is blocked on both sides
<ltcabral> geirha: hm... says the variable isnt set...
<ActionParsnip> bigdavejoker: netstat -a
<petllama> jason__: you do not need to log into the remote machine as root to backup everything from the source
<Solarbaby> ActionParsnip: in this case..  I'll just figure out who has bluetooth down solid
<ActionParsnip> Solarbaby: if thats the main thing you need then yes definately
<giampiero> Halitech: the live CD is the Xubutnu install cd, right?
<jason__> petllama, ok please explain
<bigdavejoker> ActionParnsip thats what I'm using nothing with ip addresses appear
<ltcabral> geirha: i added the line: CVSROOT=":ext:cvs:/cvsroot/Repository"
<Halitech> giampiero, if thats the one you have, yes that will work
<geirha> ltcabral: If you changed /etc/environment, you need to log out and back in to get it set.
<Solarbaby> ActionParsnip: the computer its on has to do softphone...  and a wireless headset is key
<ActionParsnip> bigdavejoker: it will be 127.0.0.1 if you are connected to / are on the server
<geirha> ltcabral: Or use export VAR=name until you've logged out and back in
<xhatman> hmm noone ever do research too see if hardware is supported in a new os these days?
<giampiero> Halitech: I already did it, but it doesn't allow me to resize the Windows partition I would like to move to Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> xhatman: i do LOTS
<ActionParsnip> xhatman: 100% of my hardware works out of the box
<petllama> jason__: the destination of your backup will not need root, since you can store the entire contents in a non protected dir, you only need to start rsync with sudo, and log into the SSH server as a normal user
<xhatman> ActionParsnip: same here =)
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, +3 on that
<bigdavejoker> ActionParsnip   still doesn't show up
<Halitech> giampiero, you should use windows to resize the windows partition first (defrag a few times first) then use gparted to resize into the empty space
<haf1z> indus: hey, im back. not working. error 15
<bigdavejoker> I'm running a virtual instance would that make a difference
<haf1z> indus: i think i should put the root
<indus> haf1z: u mean did u get the grub menu?
<jason__> petllama, but that user who i login as can't read some of the files that dont allow other then root into certain directories?
<indus> haf1z: ya put it
<haf1z> indus: i get the grub. but cant boot into 9.04
<giampiero> Halitech: can you biefly tell me how to resize partition form Windows?
<haf1z> indus: what is the command again?
<indus> haf1z: ok put the root
<Halitech> giampiero, haven't got a clue, haven't used windows in 4 years
<indus> haf1z: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<readyou> does ubuntu support 64 bit processors?
<petllama> jason__: im confused, you are just backing up the entire source (say, server A) and putting it in a dir on destincation (say, server B) correct?
<indus> haf1z: but i was hoping grub would pick up 9.04 on its own,problem is , if any kernel is updated,it might mess up again
<geirha> giampiero: #windows can probably tell you
<Halitech> readyou, no (hides my 64bit machine)
<indus> readyou: of course
<jason__> petllama, yes sir
<readyou> oh
<readyou> k
<ActionParsnip> bigdavejoker: try netstat -an | grep -i listen
<petllama> jason__: if that is the case, then only root access is needed on server A to read the files. Since you can place them anywhere on server B, you do not need root access on server B
<haf1z> indus: root (hda,6) is it?>
<name> hey
<indus> hd0
<jason__> petllama, is there a way without opening root access?
<indus> hd0,6
<petllama> jason__: if you need to backup EVERYTHING, root access is needed on server A
<name> how well is the amd64 version maintained?
<indus> ok i gtg fast
<ActionParsnip> name: same as the i686
<jason__> petllama, like is it possible to allow a user to be root like without sudo
<haf1z> indus: how about the uuid? should i leave it there
<indus> haf1z: yeah leave it there
<indus> haf1z: otherwise steps vary
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> reboot
<name> ActionParsnip, there's i686? i thought there only was i386 and amd63.
<haf1z> indus: 1 moment
<indus> k
<name> *amd64, even.
<haf1z> indus: what do you mean with vary?
<ActionParsnip> name: theres i486 and i586 too
<indus> haf1z: nvm just go
<grawity> ActionParsnip: But those are rarely used.
<panfist> if i try to rmdir and i get a message that device or resource is busy, how do i tell what's using that resource
<ActionParsnip> name: unless your cpu is ancient, if you install 32bit you will be on i686
<haf1z> indus: its  working. currntly booting
<ActionParsnip> grawity: true but they do exist
<name> ActionParsnip, my cpu is amd64.
<haf1z> indus: you save my ass again. thx/
<indus> haf1z: again heh
<indus> glad to help
<NoMS> when trying to connect to a network share through samba on windows vista, I get the error:  a device attached to the system is not functioning.   any ideas?  running ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> name: thats fine, you can install i686 or amd64 kernels on it
<indus> haf1z: just read this a little
<name> ActionParsnip, i know.
<indus> haf1z: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<haf1z> indus: thx for ur helps. really appreacite it.
<arand> panfist: most likely something is browsing it, I don't know how to specifically say which process though..
<haf1z> indus: wil go thru with it soon
<indus> kk
<name> ActionParsnip, i'm just wondering which would be wiser.
<ipsemet> i moved my cron entries to the root crontab using sudo crontab -e and the jobs are still not running at all, cron doesn't even log them into syslog. these same scripts (rather their sister scripts) work just fine on a fedora box running along side this Ubuntu 8.04.3. here's my root crontab http://paste.ubuntu.com/251940/
<indus> good luck
<haf1z> indus: thx indus. anyway. thx for your time.
<name> ActionParsnip, as some packages might be x86 only.
<samphippen> is there a java opengl package in the ubuntu repositories? if so what's it called?
<ActionParsnip> name: if you intend on simple web browsing and chatting with less than 3Gb RAM then 32bit will be fine
<petllama> jason__: just use sudo, i dont reccomend allowing a user root access without having to use sudo
<Halitech> name, you can use either but if you have more then 4gig of ram, go amd64
<ActionParsnip> name: not met many at all that are32bit only
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> what file do I need to edit to get eth0 instead of eth1?
<ActionParsnip> name: and you can install ia32-libs and run 32bit packages
<Kartagis> what file do I need to edit to get eth0 instead of eth1?
<kiaas_> !patience Kartagis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<name> Halitech, i heard amd64 was good for mencoder and the like.
<kiaas_> !patience
<arand> panfist: look at "man fuser"
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Halitech> Kartagis, /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> ipsemet: could be that the scripts do not work with ubuntu's sh (it is not bash is dash)
<jason__> petllama, i understand the risks i was hoping to allow ssh only by ip or something that would actually prevent anyone from trying root attempts
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<Halitech> name, its able to use both cores and will be faster
<erUSUL> ipsemet: try changing the calls to sh for ones to bash
<haf1z> guys, is it a common probs that my laptop easily to get hot when i running ubuntu. but its normal n a bit cool if im running vista
<petllama> jason__: look into allowing SSH access with SSL certs
<name> Halitech, huh? there are x86 multicores as well..
<ActionParsnip> name: true, if you are transforming data (encoding video / dvds / music etc) then 64 bit will give a boost
<name> Halitech, and it's a quad-core ;)
<ActionParsnip> name: yes thats what SMP implies
<afink> Hello I am trying to install the nvidia linux driver.  I am having trouble figuring out how to login without X running.  In suse I would do init 3 and it would kill x.
<jason__> petllama, ok will do
<erUSUL> !nvidia | afink
<ubottu> afink: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<petllama> jason__: but for your original question, just start rsync with sudo, and log into server B as normal user. good luck, i gotta get to work ^_^
<ActionParsnip> afink: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> afink: thenreboot
<Halitech> name, but if the 32bit software was not compiled for smp then its only going to use 1 core no matter how many you have
<name> Halitech, well, assuming it's C.
<afink> ActionParsnip: is that the same driver that nvidia provies?
<ipsemet> ﻿erUSUL: they are being executed as sh /bin/xxx
<name> Halitech, so I'll be safe with amd64 you think?
<Halitech> name, I don't assume anything, makes an a** out of U and me :D
<ohemgy> hi i just want to ask if WINE is pre-installed in Ubuntu??thank you
<Halitech> name yes you will
<petllama> ohemgy: no
<shaqiel> ohemgy, nope
<jrib> ohemgy: no, it's not.  But it is in the repositories
<kiaas_> ohemgy, it's in the repos, but not installed by default
<jrib> !wine > ohemgy
<ubottu> ohemgy, please see my private message
<name> Halitech, well, java software will use the cores just well on any arch ;)
<name> *well-done java..
<erUSUL> ipsemet: yes but in ubuntu sh points to dash a small (less features) shell. maybe your scripts do not work well in dash and you need to run them with bash
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, what service do I restart then?
<grawity> erUSUL: the original sh isn't featureful either.
<erUSUL> grawity: afaik fedora uses bash as its sh
<grawity> erUSUL: But when called as 'sh' (symlink or etc), bash will run in "compatibility" mode - that is, without any bash features.
<bastien_legras> hi, is avahi-daemon a enabled by default on hardy ?
<ipsemet> ﻿erUSUL: how would i do that
<ActionParsnip> afink: yes
<bobo> hey guys, ive got a problem. I just started up Jaunty and i don't have the top and bottom panels, but i have my background
<arand> Kartagis: possibly /etc/init.d/networking
<erUSUL> ipsemet: where in your crontab you have sh put bash
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: i'd imagine its sudo /etc/init.d/netwroking restart    after editting the file
<ipsemet> ﻿erUSUL: i just tried putting env >> /var/log/env.log into the root crontab and it doesn't run either so i don't think its related to the shell being called
<arisv> is there any tool in order to create a live USB from Windows?
<erUSUL> ipsemet: ok;
<zaggynl> yes
<Halitech> arisv, check out pendrivelinux.com
<arand> arisv: or unetbootin, personal recommend.
<NoMS> how can I set a quota on a samba share?  do I do it through Samba, or through ubuntu?
<aPeChe914> slm
<mickster04> bobo add new ones?
<aPeChe914> arkadaiþar
<aPeChe914> nasýlsýnýz
<bobo> mickster04, i sorted it out, thanks thouggh
<mickster04> bobo lol:D
<mickster04> !en | apache
<ubottu> apache: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ratzinger> ubuntu sucks
<mickster04> sorry hang on
<mickster04> !en | aPeChe914
<ubottu> aPeChe914: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Yos> ubuntu rulez
<mickster04> ratzinger, dont be like that!
<aPeChe914> ne
<arisv> arand: unetbootin does not work with ubuntu 8.10 and newer
<arisv> :(
<revilodraw> hello! firefox seems to load complete web pages, and not show me anything until it has finished downloading the page, then it displays it all at once. how can i make firefox load the skeleton of a page first, then fill in all the blanks later?
<arisv> as long as I know or not?
<ratzinger> ubuntu is for stupid children
 * mickster04 smirks at ratzinger 
<jrib> ratzinger: do you have a support question?
<arand> arisv: Um, I think I've used it for those..
<arisv> arand: sure? :P
<ratzinger> ubuntu is only a fashion
<arisv> let's see
<jrib> ratzinger: this channel is only for support, take other discussion elsewhere
<revilodraw> ratzinger: are you a bot?
<hesham> Hi..can someone tell me how can i set my resolution to 1280x1024 i can't find it in my resolution list..tnx
<mickster04> ratzinger, if u have a question ask it, otherwise your offtopic
<jrzmn> a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
<zfepjuigrw> a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
 * jrzmn a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
<lozhib> a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
<hjmde> a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
 * hjmde a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
 * lozhib a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
<mickster04> ratzinger, if u have a question ask it, otherwise you're offtopic
<mickster04> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Halitech> hesham, what video card and did you install the drivers for it?
<jrib> mickster04: yes?
<Romme> boring troll is boring
<mickster04> well these guys trollin
<mickster04> jrib,  well these guys trollin
<jpds> jrib: Yes?
<Romme> and this botnet attack... does someone really hate ubuntu that much to attack it?
<danbhfive> mickster04: they are being k-lined, which means freenode is banning them
<mickster04> cheers
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ratzinger> ahuahhuah
<pfjusdg> a   m  ýnýza ko  yam
<Yos> Hello
<mickster04> jrib, ratzinger is also trolling...
<Yos> ok
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jpds> Right.
<Yos> lol
<mickster04> maybe now
<mickster04> huzzah:D
<mickster04> thanks guys
<evilbug> i am considering putting together a linbox together to serve as a firewall for all the comps in my house. good idea?
<petllama> evilbug: i recently did
<erUSUL> evilbug: why not if your router does not have one
<petllama> evilbug: go look into smoothwall firewall, its a small distro
<backslash7> evilbug: I recommend using an ALIX board
<rjune_wrk> or monowall, or any other firewall distro.
<petllama> i just threw smoothwall out cuz i tested about 10 firewall distros in the past month or so, and i prefer smoothwall ^_^
<petllama> ipcop is nice as well
<evilbug> erUSUL, petllama, backslash7: i'm not very familiar with ubuntu since i only play around in it sometimes but i want to get to know it really well so i thought i'd start with basic tasks. so to speak...
<petllama> if you want a full blown firewall, its not an easy tast to start from scratch
<petllama> task
<backslash7> evilbug: What, are you planning to use ubuntu as a firewall?
<evilbug> backslash7: one of the purposes, yes.
<evilbug> backslash7: was considering ubuntu server.
<backslash7> hm
<backslash7> why not take Debian?
<erUSUL> evilbug: why not an expecialized distro like ipcop or zeroshell ?
<backslash7> yeah, even better
<mneptok> backslash7: because this is #ubuntu.
<evilbug> backslash7, erUSUL: more familiar with ubuntu.
<petllama> evilbug: if you are new to *nix i reccomend using a specialized firewall distro
<petllama> like i said, starting from scratch is not an easy task
<backslash7> evilbug: Most things you know about Ubuntu count for Debian as well
<iceroot> ubuntu-server (8.04) using pae by default?
<iceroot> jpds: thx
<backslash7> evilbug: I would recommend using m0n0wall or ipcop.
 * Whitor uses IPCop
<jpds> iceroot: Was being cautious with the attacks, sorry for the inconvience.
<mneptok> backslash7: if there are few differences, why are you recommending it? please don't. this is #ubuntu. #debian is down the hall.
<evilbug> erUSUL, petllama, backslash7: i'm mainly a mac user (switched from winxp two years ago) and been messing around in ubuntu for about a year and a half. i'm thinking it would be a great starting point to familiarize myself with operations and commands.
<petllama> the only thing i didnt like about IPcop, was the lack of supported modules for the new version. and the past version didnt detect 2 of my NICs
<iceroot> jpds: ah ok, didnt see them
<bieb> how do you restart cups??
<petllama> ill have to check out monowall
<iceroot> bieb: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<jpds> bieb: invoke-rc.d cups restart
<mluser-work> Anyone know of a reader in linux that can read "Microsoft Reader eBook Data" or convert it to a more friendly format?
<jason__> what's safer ?       running SSH with root open to login   OR      running rsync daemon to listen with restricted permissions
<grawity> petllama: it's actually spelled m0n0wall, I think.
<erUSUL> evilbug: then go ahead... ubuntu server plus shorewall or something like that (firehol is nice too)
<iceroot> bieb: maybe its called cupsd  but tab will tell you
<bieb> thanks
<petllama> thats 1337
<backslash7> mneptok: Oh, so I shouldn't be honest and recommend anything other than Ubuntu here? Sounds like #microsoft
<backslash7> mneptok: Right, I should recommend Ubuntu Desktop for a firewall box
<grawity> jason__: SSH can be set to only allow root logins using SSH keys
<Whitor> Anyone know of a good firewall with builtin support for QoS ?
<Whitor> and free...
<jason__> grawity, nice...ok then I'll look into that
<petllama> Whitor: smoothwall
<petllama> lol
<petllama> and IPcop
 * Whitor hates smoothwall
<odinsbane> backslash7: how about ubuntu server edition?
<mneptok> backslash7: Ubuntu Server makes a perfectly usable firewall.
<Whitor> been ther, done that one
<rsp> how can I check how many bytes have been written and read to hdd since boot?
<Whitor> IPcop has traffic shaping ... not QoS
<petllama> anything with IPtables is an acceptable firewall
<Whitor> I'm looking to setup ACL's with bandwith priority
<petllama> Whitor: was not aware of that, i didnt run it long enough to test it out much
<iceroot> rsp: that is not logged
<jason__> grawity, what should i be googling?  i know of ssh keys using password less logins
<mneptok> backslash7: and since, as you say, the differences between Debian and Ubuntu are slight (as they are not for Ubuntu and a specialized firewall distro), there's little point in recommending Debian.
<rsp> iceroot: is there a way
<jason__> grawity, id imagine its some setting in sshd_config
<Whitor> Need to give priority bandwith to Video Teleconference systems
<haf1z> guys, why my laptop easily get hot when running on ubuntu. vista it quite cool
<Whitor> Bad when a VTC call drops packets
<petllama> yea
<petllama> :x
<iceroot> rsp: why you need that?
<grawity> jason__: type 'man sshd_config', and search for 'PermitRootLogin' (using the / key).
<rsp> iceroot: whatever
<grawity> jason__: It can be set to "without-password"
<evilbug> erUSUL: i'd have the comp server as a firewall but also as a ubuntu desktop, anything wrong with that?
<mickster04> haf1z, mayb u have different fan settings
<jason__> grawity, similar to this?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114466
<grawity> jason__: And (this applies to any account, not just root) you can create a special SSH key that will _always_ run rsync when used.
<haf1z> mickster04:  how to get to the fan settings?
<FrankQC> Does anyone know what the service 'console-kit-daemon' does? I have ~ 60 processes called that. private message me if you know the answer, thanks =)
<mayajowo> test
<mickster04> haf1z, dont know just look around admin and preferences
<haf1z> o ok
<haf1z> thx
<erUSUL> evilbug: i do not see any problem. it is nicer to have a separate machine but would work
<diddy> Anybody knows how to install dynamips on Ubuntu?
<evilbug> erUSUL: i can't buy a bunch of different comps :D
<evilbug> erUSUL: not that rich.
<diddy> I found this but it doesn't seem to be in the jaunty repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/hardy-updates/dynamips
<lstarnes> FrankQC: you may want to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<mickster04> haf1z, it may well be under power options?
<iceroot> diddy: dynamips - Cisco 7200/3600/3725/3745/2600/1700 Router Emulator  this is on jaunty
<gert_> qualcuno pale italien
<gert_> ce nessune
<iceroot> !info dynamips jaunty
<ubottu> dynamips (source: dynamips): Cisco 7200/3600/3725/3745/2600/1700 Router Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.7-0.2.8RC2-3 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 896 kB
<gert_> quit
<gert_> eh
<gert_> ??
<gert_> ahah
<evilbug> erUSUL: and one more question. should i install ubuntu server and take it from there with x and the desktop environment, or should i install desktop and then add the server apps?
<FloodBot3> gert_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diddy> iceroot: Where? sudo apt-get install dynamips doesn't work
<mickster04> gert / + quit
<grawity> diddy: "In component multiverse"
<erUSUL> evilbug: if you plan to use it as desktop too. install the desktop version
<iceroot> diddy: and did not work means what?
<gert_> ok
<ipsemet> is there any reason cron doesn't work on ubuntu, i've tried putting the scripts in /etc/crontab, root's crontab and sill nothing i've got both cron tabs and a grep of syslog here http://paste.ubuntu.com/251953/
<haf1z> mickster04: do you mean power mngmnt?
<diddy> iceroot, not found
<mickster04> haf1z, probly?
<iceroot> diddy: multiverse enabled?
<Halitech> evilbug, I would go with the server version and then simply add the extra bits you need but thats my opinion
<odinsbane> evilbug: it makes little difference with ubuntu, you can get/remove the desktop pretty easy
<gert_> yes i like english
<gert_> hihi
<iceroot> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<jpds> haf1z: You might also want to install something like cpufrequtils to control the CPU temperature.
<diddy> iceroot, yes it is enabled.
<evilbug> Halitech: i'd understand the system better that way.
<lstarnes> FrankQC: I think it's used for fast user switching
<evilbug> odinsbane: yup.
<FrankQC> lstarnes: It's confusing
<iceroot> diddy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dynamips
<iceroot> diddy: works fine here
<haf1z> jpds: how to install?
<petllama> grawity: does m0n0wall have decent QOS support? im not seeing any info on that
<diddy> iceroot, http://pastebin.ca/1526578
<jpds> haf1z: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<haf1z> jpds:  shall i use this sudo aptitude install cpufrequtil
<iceroot> diddy: use the real repos
<jpds> haf1z: With an s at the end, yes
<diddy> iceroot: I think I got it.
<jpds> haf1z: Info http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<haf1z> thx jpds
<iceroot> diddy: also, as you can see, multiverse is comment out
<meisterlumpi> Hi, do I have to blank my keyring password so it doesn't bug me everytime i log on or is there a better way?
<iceroot> diddy: ah sorry have not seen. the uni mannheim is enabled but try the real ones
<iceroot> diddy: also try apt-cache search dynamips
<grawity> meisterlumpi: Set the keyring password to the same as your logon password.
<iceroot> meisterlumpi: its the only way if you use autologin
<nothing123452> Hi, when I shutdown my notebook in ubuntu 8.04 the hdd makes a long and loud noise when it halts...
<nothing123452> But its just in ubuntu :S
<grawity> meisterlumpi: Then it will be unlocked automatically.
<grawity> meisterlumpi: If you use autologin, however, blanking is the only way.
<diddy> iceroot, it worked. Thx iceroot.
<iceroot> diddy: np
<diddy> Next is dynagen and gfs3?
<iceroot> diddy: sudo apt-get install programname anotherprogramname   and so on
<meisterlumpi> grawity: thx, passwords are the same. i found a howto for gnome.. but it doesn't work for kde
<grawity> meisterlumpi: KDE Wallet?
<meisterlumpi> is wallet and keyring the same?
<grawity> Usually, "keyring" means GNOME Keyring.
<diddy> man I love Ubuntu so much.
<diddy> I can not believe that there is a package for everything. This rocks.
<meisterlumpi> grawity: so in kde edition wifi passwords are kept in the kde wallet?
<diddy> Every day I love Ubuntu more and more and more and more.
<iceroot> diddy: and if you a searching for a program use  apt-cache search web-browser  this will give you the programnames like firefox, opera, konqueror and so on
<grawity> diddy: except they're too often outdated :\
<jpds> grawity: So, upgrade to a newer release? :)
<grawity> meisterlumpi: Having never used KDE (or WiFi for that matter), I'm not sure... but it would seem so.
<rodimus_> what command can i run to see what kind of video card i have?
<diddy> grawity, yes but Ubuntu is very user friendly to people that havn't used Unix/Linux for 30 years and the community is superb.
<jpds> rodimus_: lspci | grep VGA
<grawity> jpds: Is Karmic already a "release"? :)
<Halitech> rodimus_, lspci | grep vga
<jpds> grawity: Not yet.
<rodimus_> hmm. nothing.
<Halitech> rodimus_, or if you want more detail lshw -C video
<lstarnes> grawity: not until october
<meisterlumpi> grawity, iceroot: thanks for the help, i will just remove it..
<rodimus_> Halitech, thank you
<iceroot> is there a bios-flash tool for ubuntu/linux? doesnt matter if gui or cli
<histo> iceroot: look at your mobo manufacturer site
<iceroot> histo: .....
<vovan> привет всем
<histo> iceroot: you'll prolly have to use some sort of boot cd to load a dos environment and flash it
<iceroot> histo: ever seen a manufactor giving linux-tools? (and this is asus one of the best manufactors for linux)
<iceroot> !ru | vovan
<ubottu> vovan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vovan> да вроде так всё понятно
<meisterlumpi> iceroot: if you have a win pc just make a bootable usb stick and use the dos tool?
<iceroot> meisterlumpi: dont have a win pc
<FrankQC> lstarnes: heh
<FrankQC> lstarnes: I disabled console-kit-daemon, but it came back
<meisterlumpi> iceroot: i have one here i just used to update my bios. its fat
<meisterlumpi> iceroot: i could send you an image of the stick, probably not legal
<histo> iceroot: something like freedox may work
<histo> iceroot: freedos sry. I had to do some google searching the last time I did it and I found a bootable image just to load a bios utility
<th0r> iceroot: there is a perfectly legal bootable rescue disk for vista...wonder if it would be what you need
<histo> th0r: he just needs something that will get him in to dos to load his bios utility
<iceroot> histo: th0r meisterlumpi thx
<rodimus> can someone help me? i just updated the driver for my video card and now when i try to enable desktop effects i get a blank white screen
<meisterlumpi> th0r: thats not suitable for biosupdate
<th0r> histo: right...the rescue iso might do that for him
<th0r> meisterlumpi: ok...just a thought
<meisterlumpi> best is to use a simple win98 bootdisk image
<histo> iceroot: freedos bios flash should get you some results
<iceroot> histo: i will have a look
<meisterlumpi> or win98 cd if you have one, and put the biosupdate onto a floppy or burn to cd..
<histo> iceroot: I just search bios flash linux and the first link is a howto
<iceroot> meisterlumpi: 100% microsoft free here
<runpain2> I am getting no sound
<meisterlumpi> iceroot: word :-)
<runpain2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tsrk_> anyone here have a lenovo s10?
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a partition problem: I installed first Xubuntu on 6Gb space partition, and I would now like to extend this space, adding 25 Gb available. How can I resize partition? The 25 Gb are shown in Gparted as non allocated space, but it doesn't allow me to add such space to the extended Xubuntu partititon.
<erUSUL> giampiero: you have to do it from a livecd
<tsrk_> giampiero, boot in the live cd
<mickster04> tsrk, my mum does i set it up
<giampiero> erUSUL:what is a live cd?
<erUSUL> giampiero: the ubuntu desktop cd is a livecd
<diddy> iceroot, have you used dynagen before?
<iceroot> diddy: no
<tsrk_> mickster04, want to test something for me? i'm trying to determine if something is a driver bug or hardware problem
<diddy> iceroot, ok
<giampiero> erUSUL: if I boot from the ubuntu esktop it re-installs Ubuntu, I already did it and found myself with 3 operating systems (Windows, Ubuntu 1 and Ubuntu 2!
<tsrk_> giampiero, no, boot into the option to "try ubuntu" (without modifying anything)
<tsrk_> first option when you get the menu
<erUSUL> giampiero: no the first option is to run ubuntu without modifying the hard disk... you have to actually run the installer (with an icon in the desktop) to install ubuntu
<mickster04> tsrk, go for it
<Halitech> giampiero, are you sure you have the live (desktop) cd and not the alt install cd?
<tsrk_> mickster04, may I pm you?
<giampiero> Halitech: no, I'm not sure.
<giampiero> wait....
<mickster04> tsrk, ya
<Halitech> giampiero, if you don't have the option to try it then you have the alt install cd
<Halitech> erUSUL, actually there is an install option from the main boot menu on the live cd but its option 2
<[manas]> if i want to make proxy server on ubuntu (so i can connect to my pc from diferent pc and use it internet something like shell) what packeges i need to intall and maybe know some good toturial???
<jMyles> Is there a program that will give me good, real-time, detailed information about the signal strength of my wireless connection?
<giampiero> Halitech: it gives me the option to try so it's the live cd (tr without installing, you mean, right?)
<jMyles> [manas]: openssh-server (let me find a great guide)
<[manas]> jMyles do u understand what i mean?
<Halitech> giampiero, yes
<giampiero> Halitech: ok, so?
<MadGirl> i heard so was True Combat Elite
<jMyles> [manas]: Yes, I think so.  You want remote access to your computer so you can access it and use its internet connection for privacy, right?
<[manas]> basicly i want to use my internet from diferent pc which one was limeted internet access
<Halitech> giampiero, so boot into that option
<giampiero> Halitech: which option?
<[manas]> jMyles,  basicly i want to use my internet from diferent pc which one was limeted internet access
<kiaas_> [manas], I use Privoxy
<thiebaude> giampiero, if its a live cd the first option, lets you try ubuntu
<jMyles> [manas]: I see.  Can you connect at all to your computer?  You can use privoxy for that, but I just SSH in.
<[manas]> jMyles,  none of the proxy website a works blocked
<giampiero> thiebaude: ok, it lets me try Ubunnt, then?
<giampiero> How do I resize partition?
<thiebaude> giampiero, no , not if your not going to install it
<jMyles> [manas]: Can you connect out on port 22 at all?  What *are* you allowed to connect to?
<thiebaude> giampiero, it just loads to the desktop, then you can test things like internet, etc
<[manas]> jMyles, i want to use some grafic interface so it will be more easy for me
<giampiero> thiebaude: guys, maybe I have cimmunication problems. The point is: How do I resize my partition?
<jMyles> Is there a program that will give me good, real-time, detailed information about the signal strength of my wireless connection?
<[manas]> jMyles, yes i can
<ipsemet> I REALLY need to get my cron jobs working and there is nothing relevant that i haven't tried on google http://paste.ubuntu.com/251953/
<jMyles> [manas]: I don't think that's going to happen.  Be bold - the command line interface is easy too!  Just be patient with it.
<JeZ-l-Lee> hi, have problem: trying to get "Suspend" turn off option to work. When I select "Suspend" turn off option, computer sleeps, but I cannot wake it by pressing keyboard or power button, any ideas? ubuntu desktop 9.04
<erUSUL> ipsemet: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<thiebaude> giampiero, do you want to shrink the windows partition?
<mickster04> anyone use spotify on wine here? or know where i could get help?
<erUSUL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mickster04> where is #winehq?
<Kapli> what does lpadmin: Bad device-uri mean?
<[manas]> jMyles, basivly i want something like what i can put my ip adrees in browser and from where use an internet
<giampiero> thiebaude: No, on the same partition I've got a 5Gb space where Ubuntu is installed, and 26GB unallocated space. How do I merge the two spaces?
<giampiero> thiebaude: or rather, how do I make the 26 Gb space available and readable by Ubuntu?
<jMyles> [manas]: It seems to me you are looking for this: http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7XC24JKqBgAFeZXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyazZ2YzY2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNARjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA0Y2NjVfODI-/SIG=13ao677je/EXP=1250176322/**http%3a//embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<jMyles> eck, sorry about the long url
<thiebaude> giampiero, i'am not sure how to do that, even though i've done many live cd installs
<jMyles> [manas]: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<herenbdy> my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop install disk burned with an error at the end, I can view the the files in the CD fine, and it boots into the Live CD fine... should I still burn another DVD?
<giampiero> thiebaude: Gparted does not allow me to merge the unallocated space.
<[manas]> jMyles, yes something like that u think i shuold use something like this or maybe u have better idea??
<histo> herenbdy: there is an option to check the media right on the boot menu
<herenbdy> histo: I have, and it found an error pretty early in... guess I should burn another one :/
<jMyles> [manas]: I use the solution described in that article and it is wonderful.
<giampiero> Halitech: can you give help?
<histo> herenbdy: try burning another at a slower speed
<Halitech> giampiero, I've never done it but are the 2 partitions next to each other?
<[manas]> jMyles, im very new thit ubuntu u think it will be easy for me to set up?
<grapnell> I have a broadcom built-in card on my motherboard, and the b44 driver continually disconnects. as far as I know, this is a known problem. I have installed a second card, an intel card, in which ubuntu recognizes perfectly, and dhcp assigns an IP address to it with no problem, however, it seems that ubuntu still tries to use the eth0 card instead of the new eth1 as its default. How do I tell ubuntu to forget about eth0 and use eth1?
<giampiero> Halitech: no, it's the same partition with 5Gb space where Ubuntu is installed and 26 Gb unallocated space Ubuntu can't use. I want to make the 25 Gb space visible (or available, if you want) to Ubuntu.
<jMyles> [manas]: Just follow the directions carefully and come back here for friendly help.  I believe in you! :-)
<Halitech> giampiero, then my understanding is if the 2 partitions are not located next to each other you can't resize the 5gig to include the 26gig, you could format it as ext3 and move your /home folder over to it
<runpain2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[manas]> jMyles, chears mate
<carpenike> hi all, I'm trying to install nfs-user-server but can't find the repository that has it available. Get this from apt:
<carpenike> E: Package nfs-user-server has no installation candidate
<carpenike> enabled multiverse on all lines.
<Halitech> giampiero, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<genii> grapnell: The file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  holds the info of what MAC address corresponds to what ethX number, edit accordingly
<grapnell> thank you genii
<giampiero> Halitech: the two partitions are located next to each other.
<Halitech> giampiero, then try dragging the slider from the 5gig partition over to the right
<fabio_> Hi
<fabio_> I need help
<fabio_> I run Ubuntu and i can't get into gnome
<thiebaude> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<giampiero> Halitech: If I do that from the live CD it re-installs Ubuntu, I actually have 2 Ubuntus on my pc.
<bankix> Hi.
<thiebaude> fabio_, what do you need help with?
<mike__> fabio_, define cant get into gnoome?
<daniele_> ciao
<ulb> I have a problem with nautilus, lowercase "t" does not work. Upprcase works fine, and both lowersace and uppsercase work fine for other users, and in other applications. How can I find out what is wrong?
<Halitech> giampiero, if you are using partition editor from the live cd it should not install. can you take a screenshot of what you are in and post it so I can take a look
<fabio_> I run ubuntu and I cannot get into gnome. It gives me a blue screen with a message that says something like: "The system has failed for graphical login for more than 60 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on".
<fabio_> I'm using another computer now
<carpenike> Can anybody help me with the location of hte nfs-user-server repository?
<ulb> also lowercase "t" works in nautilus if I change language setting in SCIM
<giampiero> Halitech: what option should I run from the live CD?
<fabio_> mike: im not a big computer expert- i define it as i don't get to the graphical login
<Halitech> fabio_, sounds like something went haywire with X or the video card driver
<fabio_> yes.
<fabio_> do u have any idea how i can fix it?
<giampiero> Halitech: it seems to me that "resize" is not among the availables.
<joeyeye> giampiero: run the "don't change my system option"
<dragon64> carpenike, whats up with nfs, should be available in the general repository
<Halitech> giampiero, partition editor - system admin partition editor
<mike__> fabio_, what have you been doin to it recently
<fabio_> mike: i didn't do anything in particular. it was after an automatic update from canonical
<fabio_> but i wasn't playing with the drivers or anything
<giampiero> Halitech: so, I rebbot my PC with the CD in and choose system admin partition editor, right?
<mike__> fabio_, do u know what the drivers were
<carpenike> dragon64: I need nfs-user-server instead of nfs-kernel-server. When I try to do an apt-get install nfs-user-server I get: Package nfs-user-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mike__> fabio_, do u know what the updates were*
<dragon64> Fabio, they most likely updated your vid driver
<Halitech> fabio_, sounds like the updates borked your video drivers
<thiebaude> fabio_, do you have intel drivers?
<fabio_> i have no idea mike
<fabio_> no, nVidia
<dragon64> o ok, so you are trying to use NFS as client?
<thiebaude> ok
<fabio_> it's a Geforce 4600ti
<Halitech> giampiero, reboot with the live cd in, select try without making changes, wait for it to log in, then go to System - admin - partition editor
<fabio_> I had the proprietary drivers working
<thiebaude> fabio_, you on ubuntu 9.04?
<fabio_> yes, i do. Jaunty
<tin_nqn> hi people. I have problem in a reconfiguration of apache. I've installed mod_python and I don't know why php was desconfigured
<nothing123452> how can I make ubuntu stopping my harddisk before poweroff?
<giampiero> Halitech: Ohhh finally, thank a lot! It should work with Xubuntu also, right?
<carpenike> dragon64: I'm trying to setup a FOG server inside an openVZ container.
<dragon64> o o  k
<[manas]> jMyles, i just wrote it, so i understood: on a compiuter whit limeted aceess i open termnial(problem is it windows where)  run $ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server so it will create a tunel i`ll put proxy in my browser and etc. do i need to intall some adicional paceges ??? and how i can test my port 22 so i can connect to it??
<bankix> I'm configuring my internet connection automatically via NetworkManager, so when connected to a network or close to a known wlan acces point, I'm getting internet access automatically. Now I want to execute a command whenever I get a connection via ethernet or wlan. How do I without loosing NetworkManager?
<Halitech> giampiero, xubuntu probably has the partition editor in a different place but same idea
<jMyles> You'll need to install openssh-server on the host computer
<jMyles> [manas]:You'll need to install openssh-server on the host computer
<meoblast001> hi
<fabio_> i'm fine with saving my files with a LIve CD into an external hard drive, and reinstalling. if i have to. but i'd rather fix my system as i had everything very customized.
<giampiero> Halitech: All my gratitude, I'll give it a try.
<fabio_> if it cannot be done easily, fuck it, i'll just reinstall.
<meoblast001> why isn't libGL included with the MinGW32 package?
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dragon64> the user-server has not been as actively maintained for a while, people have been switching to the kernel -server because of stability issues
<Halitech> giampiero, look around under system for partition editor once it loads up
<carpenike> Hm. Ok...
<dragon64> if possible use the kernel server
<giampiero> Halitech: now it's clear. Thanks again.
<Halitech> fabio_, boot into recovery mode and run xfix and see if you can get back to the login
<dragon64> sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<dragon64> like that
<carpenike> yeah, i can't.
<carpenike> openvz container.
<fabio_> k thnx ill try
<dragon64> ok
<dragon64> let me see if i can find one
<carpenike> dragon64: i found one in the dapper repo
<Halitech> fabio_, if that works, you'll need to install the drivers again
<heatmzzr> How do you enable graphics using LINKS2?
<fabio_> what key do i press to enter recovery mode
<dragon64> exactly thats the problem, old paclages
<dragon64> have you tried compiling from source?
<Halitech> fabio_, when it boots you should see a message about press ESC to enter grub
<fabio_> halitech. thanks i did that. strange, it gives me to kernel numbers to choose from
<Halitech> fabio_, some should save something about recovery or single user mode
<dragon64> heres one for intrepid, should eb a better match anyways
<dragon64> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/nfs-user-server
<Halitech> fabio_, save = say
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> i entered xfix
<fabio_> and now it's running
<Halitech> fabio_, ok
<fabio_> i have a red * on PulseAudio
<dragon64> thats was source try this one onstead
<dragon64> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nfs-user-server
<Halitech> fabio_, worry about that later, its for sound
<[manas]> jMyles,  done; other thing do i`ll be able connect to my pc cos we using adsl2 provaider and it more that one pc in the line do i`ll be able to connect to my pc from diferent connection sorry for stupid questions i know i can be sily
<fabio_> ii got the same error again. The display server has been shut down 6 times in hte last 90 seconds. it is likely something bad is going on., waiting 2 minutes before putting display on again.
<fabio_> on a blue screen
<bhaskar> hello everybory
<mike__> hi
<uber> im looking for info on setting up an ubuntu box and running instances from it... can anyone give me some terms to search for?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | bhaskar
<ubottu> bhaskar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bhaskar> any body tell me to get best theme for ubuntu
<carpenike> dragon64: thanks.
<Halitech> fabio_, beyond me then, something is messed up but not sure what to suggest as I have ati cards
<mike__> bhaskar, it depends what u like, what ur runnin etc:)
<bhaskar> hi arvind
<Halitech> bhaskar, gnome-look.org
<fabio_> bhskar: searh for tropical and balazan
<fabio_> Halitech: it's ok mate. thank u very much. i will just reinstall Ubuntu
<joeyeye> fabio_: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<fabio_> nope
<fabio_> i type that in a terminal boot?
<bhaskar> can i have mint or mandriva type look
<Halitech> fabio_, do you have a seperate home partition?
<fabio_> no Halitech, i do not.
<fabio_> and i'm not sure if i want to do one right now.
<bankix> No help with executing a command when I get an internet connection?
<joeyeye> fabio_: once you are logged on, in a terminal
<heatmzzr> How do you enable graphics using LINKS2?
<lstarnes> heatmzzr: links2 -g
<Halitech> fabio_, ok, I *think* I heard that you can reinstall without losing home now in 9.04 but I don't recall how it was done other then unchecking the option to format home
<gauravkittz> hi
<mike__> hi
<gauravkittz> i'm using ubuntu...
<bhaskar> thanks halitech
<gauravkittz> noob still now
<mike__> good
<dragon64> Halitech, that only works if you have home on a different partition
<mike__> no pro
<gauravkittz> can someone plz help
<mike__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gauravkittz> thanx
<gauravkittz> my screen is not centered plz help
<Halitech> dragon64, thats what I thought but someone in here told me that the other day but since I always set up seperate home partitions I didn't pay it much attention
<dragon64> right, thats always the best way
<mike__> gauravkittz, have u checked display properties
<mike__> gauravkittz, what setup do u have?
<dragon64> i dont think the default install does that for you, just sets up / and swap
<Rena> Woah, hi
<gauravkittz> @mike.. display is right but the screen is shifted way too right
<mike__> gau
<gauravkittz> @mike i used xvidtune
<gauravkittz> but no use
<mike__> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mike__> !nick mickster04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick mickster04
<bhaskar> hi halitech which one is the best u liked frm that theme
<Forza4Life> hello ren
<fabio_> fuck it
<fabio_> still no xserver
<fabio_> i'll just reinstall.
<bhaskar> ! halitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halitech
<gauravkittz> xvidtune gives me hardware not supported
<nothing123452> How can I make ubuntu hardy spinning down my hdd be4 poweroff ?
<fabio_> thanks anyway people
<FloodBot3> fabio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pelle_> If I have problems playing videos from youtube with my ubuntu partion, but not with my windows partion, what software is missing?
<lstarnes> pelle_: a flash plugin
<dragon64> most likely the codecs for playback
<edbian> pelle_: adobe flash!
<mickster04> gauravkittz, xvidtuunes?
<fabio_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Can0n[MB]> So, I'm trying to use Krita2 with KDE4.3 but I don't get the "main window" with brushes and stuff. I've tried with a "apt-get purge krita-kde4" but that didn't help. Any ideas ?
<edbian> pelle_: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Strife89> !screens
<Halitech> bhaskar, I usually just play around with individual settings and don't use themes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens
<lstarnes> pelle_: the package ubuntu-restricted-extras may also be useful
<gaurdro> audio works for every application except my music players (lastfm excluded).  I'm on xubuntu 9.04 amd64 has anyone run into this problem?  my google-fu fails me.
<odinsbane> So my samba server lets me map drives on my windows computer, and I can write, but I cannot read or create directories
<Strife89> !monitors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitors
<legend2440> fabio_: you could edit xorg.conf file  and change Driver nvidia to vesa so you can at least boot up and try to fix it
<ohnoes> man, i used to be such a big fan of ubuntu, but now i love puppy linux
<aksci> front audio jackof my cabinet doesn't work except for system beep! can hear the rocking noise on fiddling with the recording jack but cannot configure the sound even after upgrading alsa!
<fabio_> legend: i think it's just less effort to copy my data to a second hard drive, and reinstall
<fabio_> but thanx
<deriem> hello i need help w/ irc
<legend2440> fabio_: ok
<mickster04> deriem?
<Strife89> Hello, I've been having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu and multiple monitors. I attached a CRT to my laptop, and Ubuntu asked a question that I cannot remember, to which I answered Yes. After that, it was impossible to set my laptop screen to its original resolution. I ended up reinstalling. Is there a trick to getting multiple monitors working?
<deriem> yes
<yaaar> howdy
<pelle_> Edbian. have it installed. Sorry for the not clearly question. Every time I play a video it lags for 4 seconds, then plays 4 seconds and return to lag. Any suggestions?
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey guys, can someone help me out? i am trying to use Code::Blocks but when i try to run a file it says "Permision denied, Press enter to continiue"  can someone help me fix this??? Why does it do that???????
<gaurdro> deriem,  what sort of help?  (aka, don't ask to ask)
<wangyuan> hello guys!!!
<mickster04> !ask | deriem
<ubottu> deriem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Strife89> LrdOfNightmares: Run with the sudo command.
<carpenike> dragon64: appears unfs3 works a lot better and is in the repos.
<mickster04> deriem, it seems to be workin for me
<edbian> pelle_: It does that over and over?  4 seconds on, 4 seconds off, 4 seconds on, 4 seconds off....?
<lstarnes> Strife89: that is not recommended
<mickster04> deriem, this is ubuntu help really though, so if it isnt related...
<lstarnes> Strife89, LrdOfNightmares: graphical applications use gksudo, NOT sudo
<deriem> when i joined one channel everything i typed said command not found
<mickster04> deriem, what channel
<deriem> 1nj3ct
<mickster04> dunno owt about it
<pelle_> Edbian: yes
<mickster04> what irc client u using?
<deriem> hardly anyone does
<lstarnes> deriem: what's the full name? (including the character at the start, which is usually a #)
<edbian> pelle_: Have you tried using different browser?  Does it do this on every flash video?
<mickster04> where is it
<deriem> no charecter just 1nj3ct.in
<lstarnes> deriem: is that a channel, or is that a network?
<pelle_> Edbian: Well, I can try to install google chrome. See you later :)
<mickster04> !crunchbag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbag
<deriem> how do i find out
<mickster04> !crunchbang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<edbian> pelle_: Good luck!  Flash and firefox are not terribly efficient in linux.  It is possible they are just maxing out your system.
<mickster04> pelle_, try systemdetails.com an tell me what it tells you about ur flash player
<wangyuan> I am ubuntu user ,and I have blackberry mobile ,how can I how to make blackberry and ubuntu connectivity
<babyshambles> hi, how can i copy my music folder from wXP to kubuntu using network. i try to open network on dolphin but it doesn't detected any file sharing.
<joeyeye> wangyuan: connectivity for what, network or filesystem ?
<twig11> Any suggestions for a fairly simple way to convert .dbx files generated by Outlook Express to .mbox files usable by Evolution? I need to do this within Ubuntu. The only applications I found to do it so far require compiling on my machine and were above my depth. Is there a better way?
<edbian> mickster04: Creepy how much this site knows about me...
<mickster04> edbian, yeah a little
<mickster04> pelle_, what does it tell u?
 * deriem found a command for irc !yay!
<kiaas_> How can I transfer one virtual-box VM from one physical machine to another? I'm SSH'd into the other box I want to copy the VM to.
<dragon64> try scp
<LrdOfNightmares> Ummm how do i do that? and how did you wrine in red?
<edbian> mickster04: He said "bye" to me a minute ago.  I think he's gone.
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: did that message in red contain your nick?
<mickster04> edbian, cheers
<mickster04> !nick | LrdOfNightmares
<ubottu> LrdOfNightmares: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mickster04> oops wrong one
<mickster04> again
<mickster04> :/
<aksci> please help! the front audio jack of my cabinet doesn't work except for system beep! even upgraded alsa but no good!
<mickster04> LrdOfNightmares, anyway everytime you use someones full nick it gives them special notification and depending what client u use (im on xchat) it highlights the sentence
<mickster04> aksci, what are ur alsa settings like
<mickster04> have you looked at the extended preferences
<mickster04> made sure sumats not mutes
<dragon64> Does anyone know the best ide for programming in PErl?
<mickster04> made sure sumats not muted
<edbian> dragon64: "geany" is an excellent ide IMHO :)
<arvind_khadri> !best | dragon64
<ubottu> dragon64: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wangyuan> joeyeye: filesystem
<aksci> mickster04: yes! have tried every possible option, but it just doesn't work!
<mickster04> aksci, ok just checkin
<kwk> HHi I have installed 64 Bit ubuntu on 64 bit machine. It works fine. Now I want to also have KDE. Therefore I installed the kubuntu packages. Installation worked well and my system boots me into kdm. But when trying to log into a kde session the kde4 start window appears and after about three seconds, the screen gets dark and
<dragon64> that bot is really annoying, thanks edebian
<mickster04> aksci, is it connected physically?
<brorjonas> When I run "sudo apt-get install -f" I get this error, am I lost or could there be any salvation for me?
<brorjonas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252002/
<aksci> mickster04: it once worked when i tried replacing alsa with oss! but then the sound was too low n i screwed up my audio
<Strife89> kwk: Your message was cut off.
<kwk> Hi I need help. i I have installed 64 Bit ubuntu on 64 bit machine. It works fine. Now I want to also have KDE. Therefore I installed the kubuntu packages. Installation worked well and my system boots me into kdm. But when trying to log into a kde session the kde4 start window appears and after about three seconds, the screen gets dark and I am returned to the kdm login screen. How can I find out what the error ist?
<mickster04> aksci, ok again just checkin i dont really know owt about this
<joeyeye> wangyuan: just connect with a usb-cable, enter passwd on blackberry (if needed) and you should be able to see the media card's filesystem
<aksci> yeah! its well connected! i can hear rocking noise when i fiddle with the mic jack
<aksci> mickster04: well, thanks! :)
<blackroot> can anyone help me with a slight problem?
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon64> whats your question black?
<DaZ> !tab|dragon64
<ubottu> dragon64: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dragon64> whats up with the tab?
<DaZ> you cut off half of his nickname >:
<dragon64> o
<blackroot> i am trying to compile ircd-ratbox for my server, ./configure runs just fine, but as soon as i am running "make" i get this error: core/m_kill.c:111: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments  -- how can i fix this?
<grawity> dragon64: On IRC, if you're replying to someone, it's customary to prefix the message with that person's nick. Most often it is done by typing the first few letters of the nick, then pressing Tab.
<grawity> dragon64: Like I just typed d[Tab]
<dragon64> gotcha
<dragon64> thanks
<wangyuan> joeyeye:But Ifailed to respond to the BlackBerry
<caseys> hi
<jedc> dragon64, if you use the whole name it shows up red for them and is harder to miss
<jedc> at least in xchat
<joeyeye> wangyuan: unplug and reconnect it
<caseys> can anyone hear me?
<grawity> caseys: Yes, we can
<DaZ> caseys: no
<dragon64> jedc: Thanks!
<joeyeye> caseys: no, but can see your words...
<sipior> blackroot: bothering the maintainer to fix his crappy code would be a good start :-) if you know a bit of C, poke around at the line given; probably a straightforward syntax error.
<caseys> good i was havong troble with this irc
<DaZ> blackroot: it's testing or stable ?
<blackroot> DaZ: it's stable version
<caseys> it won't let me in
<edbian> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DaZ> blackroot: if you don't mind, paste whole output on paste.ubuntu.com
<blackroot> daz: sure, give me a second
<twig11> Any suggestions for a fairly simple way to convert .dbx files generated by Outlook Express to .mbox files usable by Evolution? I need to do this within Ubuntu. The only applications I found to do it so far require compiling on my machine and were above my depth. Is there a better way?
<wangyuan> i  want to attack baidu       who can help me
<caseys> brb
<blackroot> DaZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252012/
<B4ckBOne> mysql has locked me out .. how can i reset the mysql root password?
<grawity> twig11: Most of the time, compiling is easy... doesn't Evolution have an "import" option?
<junkall> nabend
<NoMS> twigll, compiling is not that difficult
<DaZ> blackroot: don't be shy
<DaZ> how about configure ? :f
<caseys> back
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey guys, Ubottu says to register my name, and it requires i pasword and an e mail, this pass is the same pass that i have in my e mail?
<blackroot> DaZ: want me to paste the configure output aswell?
<caseys> can you still see my words?
<DaZ> yes
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: no
<DaZ> blackroot: and tell me your gcc version
<joeyeye> caseys: no
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: it can be anything as long as it's less than 30 characters and it has no spaces
<twig11> grawity: Evolution has an import option, but it doesn't include .dbx
<dman777> i just want to confirm, bash 3.00.15(1) release is after 3.0-aplha1. correct?
<valros> ok guys, whats currently the best option for 64 bit java?
<LrdOfNightmares> I pass that i want my Nick to have?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: exactly
<natewiebe13> anyone play tf2?
<caseys> how do i put a comand in a script?
<valros> i used to play tf2
<natewiebe13> why not anymore?
<valros> doesnt work with wine well
<th0r> caseys: check tldp.org for info on bash scripting
<sipior> twig11: but does Outlook have a useful export option?
<ophiel> hi hi
<edbian> caseys: Have you ever written a script before?
<ophiel> quick question
<natewiebe13> valros: doesnt matter.. i have windows just for tf2
<caseys> no
<edbian> caseys: See my PM?
<jedc> caseys, make a plaintext file, put #!/bin/bash at the top, put your commands on the following lines, chmod a+x the file, voilla
<ohemgy> hi i just to ask if someone can give me screenshots of ClamWin running in WINE and scanning a Linux file??thank you so much..i really need it..
<valros> and i dont boot windows just for tf2
<strange> hey guys is there a way to alter sound balance left/right in ubuntu?
<ophiel> what's a good application to play media files (like avi files) in ubuntu?
<strange> jaunty
<ophiel> and i guess do i need special codecs for that
<caseys> well i got the cript i just need to put a camnad in
<blackroot> DaZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252015/
<rski> ophiel: vlc
<jedc> ophiel, vlc works extremely well for almost anything
<ophiel> okie
<lstarnes> caseys: just type the command in as you would type it on the command line
<ophiel> i've used that b4
<bankix> ohemgy: And what exactly has this to do with Ubuntu and this channel?
<ophiel> and that has it's own codecs?
<caseys> what if it needs root?
<natewiebe13> valros: its totally worth it.. tf2 is the best game ever IMO, there is a new update coming out as well
<valros> whats the best option for 64bit java guys?
<rski> ophiel: yes
<jedc> caseys, on its own line
<ophiel> nice
<valros> oh boy, hats  :P
<lstarnes> caseys: put sudo before it
<ophiel> i'll give that a shot
<twig11> sipior: I think Outlook Express can at least export tab-delimited files, but I don't have the accounts and folders in OE anymore. I just have the identity directories from backup.
<caseys> but won't it need the password?
<natewiebe13> valros: or king of the hill
<dragon64> twigll
<twig11> dragon64: yeah?
<lstarnes> caseys: yes
<NoMS> I would think outlook could export in csv or something
<ophiel> ohh actually one more question
<ophiel> what about streaming media?
<jedc> yes, i wouldnt put sudo before it, just run the script with sudo if you need to
<ophiel> i.e. browser embedded stuff
<caseys> lstarnes: then how do i put the password in
<ohemgy> bankix:i prefer ubuntu distro and because i read some articles that ClamWin works in WINE in ubuntu..
<ophiel> utube etc.
<ophiel> i found that the performance was not that great using my default install
<ophiel> :/
<lstarnes> caseys: echo "password" | sudo -s
<twig11> NoMS: What Outlook can export isn't relevant to my current issue, because I don't have Outlook or Outlook express.
<lstarnes> caseys: actually, that may be -S
<caseys> ok
<lstarnes> caseys: however, it is much more secure to input the password manually
<sipior> twig11: can Thunderbird import that sort of thing?
<LrdOfNightmares> Istarnes ayou talking to me?
<twig11> Not that I can see.
<twig11> sipior:
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: I am currently talking to caseys.  You can tell because caseys's nick is at the start of those messages
<jedc> caseys, you usually dont want software running as root unless you did it manually on purpose, because if you dont know about it could mess up your system and you wouldnt know why
<ulb> I have a problem with nautilus, lowercase "t" does not work. Upprcase works fine, and both lowersace and uppsercase work fine for other users, and in other applications. How can I find out what is wrong?
<sipior> twig11: well, so much for my ideas :-) don't suppose you can borrow a copy of outlook for an evening?
<ulb> also lowercase "t" works in nautilus if I change language setting in SCIM
<ulb> any ideas?
<DaZ> blackroot: i can tell you it does compile with gcc 4.4.1  and there's no function with the name containing â
<dragon64> twigll I believe thunderbird will do that
<ulb> is there a way to check for keyboard shortcut conflicts?
<blackroot> daz: i think i run gcc 4.3
<twig11> sipior: that would be a copy of WINDOWS
<caseys> this is for ups softwere if the prower goes out
<sipior> twig11: i understand they're easy to come by.
<blackroot> daz: and also, the "â" you are refering to is probably coz the ssh client im using
<caseys> and it needs to be root to close the program
<DaZ> possible :f
<sipior> twig11: but i meant: perhaps you've a friend with a windows machine, for example :-)
<houn> Good day, #Ubuntu
<twig11> sipior: right. I've got too many of those. :-)
<LrdOfNightmares> Oh ok, how can i use the red highlight when i want to talk to someone specific?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: say their nick at the beginning of the message.  You won't see it highlighted, but they most likely will
<scootles> Hi, can someone help me? I'm new to linux and I'm trying to put it on a new laptop that I'm going to be using ONLY for web browsing, and watching movies. The problem I'm having is that A)When I play movies, even though the volume is all the way up, the sound comes out barely as a whisper. Even with headphones in it is very hard to hear. B) I can't figure out how to turn wireless on.
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: also, try typing thr first couple letters then pressing TAB
<elementz> does xubuntu alternate cd come without grub? the installer displays lilo as the only option
<lstarnes> *the
<houn> Question:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 AMD64.  Boot the CD, choose install.  Screen goes black.  If I press the power button, I'll get the Ubuntu splash with the loading bar.  Each press of the power button loads the next frame in the loading bar.  ALT+F1 shows "Loading, please wait..." indefinitely.
<houn> Ideas?
<LrdOfNightmares> You have to use ndiswrapper for wireless, i am right?
<brorjonas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252002/
<brorjonas> Any ideas?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: only if you can't use a native linux driver for it
<scootles> LrdOfNightmares, Me?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: some cards only have windows drivers
<LrdOfNightmares> scootles: yeap
<scootles> I'll get it, which package is it exactly, ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 or ndiswrapper-common
<LrdOfNightmares> Istarness: so now you see my msg highlighted?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: no.  you didn't type my nick correctly (one s at the end, and it starts with a lowercase L)
<spO> Do any of you know how to compile ati/fglrx for custom ubuntu kernels?
<LrdOfNightmares> lstarnes: now?
<scootles> Ok, I've downloaded and installed ndiswrapper, what next?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: yes
<userone> I recently installed 64bit ubuntu / 64bit vista dual-boot. I thought everything went smoothly (perhaps too smoothly!) but now I don't see vista appearing on the grub boot loader menu. I have installed dual-boot many times on 32bit xp/lts without this kind of problem. The vista 'media' is mounted automatically on start-up of ubuntu, and I can access all the files, although it say the size is 107GB although I only formatted ntfs to 100GB. Can 
<twig11> dragon64: I don't see any way to import the .dbx files from Outlook's identity directories if Thunderbird doesn't see Outlook or Outlook Express installed.
<LrdOfNightmares> istarnes: is there a way to select the nick and not write it? you know in order to hilight the msg
<l403> in xchat? sure
<LrdOfNightmares> lstarnes: is there a way to select the nick and not write it? you know in order to hilight the msg
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: type the first two or so letters then press the TAB key
<userone> btw, the 64bit 9.04 works like a dream! :-)
<LrdOfNightmares> lstarnes: Wow! Cool! Thnx m8! :)
<jMyles> [manas]: How's it coming?  Have you made any progress SSHing into your machine?
<lstarnes> LrdOfNightmares: I think I already told you about that
<[manas]> jMyles,  im so lost
<[manas]> jMyles,  i open so many port but none of them is working
<jMyles> [manas] - try "ssh localhost" from the host computer.
<LrdOfNightmares> jMyles: what is that? you know the SSH thing
<Krag> i want to convert from xp to ubuntu, but no matter how hard i try to get it to play through my onboard soundcard it does not want to what can i do to stop the stress
<scootles> Does anyone know why my sound is barely audible? it's turned all the way up, and even with my ear directly on the speaker I can barely hear it
<jMyles> Krag: What kind of computer?
<synfin> I want to look over my video card status, is there any linux utility for video cards like free & top for the video card?
<[manas]> jMyles, did
<jMyles> LrdOfNightmares: I don't understand your question.  Can you rephrase?
<jMyles> [manas]: And what happens with ssh localhost?
<l403> I have compiled a new gcc version and installed it but the VMserver still reports the old version so I have removed gcc with APT but the problem consists. What can be done to fix it?
<jedc> scootles, if you type alsamixer in a terminal you should see a bunch of audio sliders, make sure pcm and front are up
<matreya6> I try to setup PulseAudio on Ubuntu 9.04 64Bit for 5.1 Surround Sound. At the moment I only have sound on the Front Speakers. daemon.conf is configured for 6 channels as should be. puvumeter shows 6 channels.
<[manas]> jMyles,  Permanently added 'localhost' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Oregano> 174.133.253.166
<houn> Nevermind.
<jMyles> [manas]: OK, that means it is working.
<houn> I restarted the installer with apci=off, and it works.
<jMyles> Now, have you tried, from another computer, connecting with SSH and using the IP address?
<houn> Thanks all.
<[manas]> jMyles,  i know i put some many of them
<LrdOfNightmares> jMyles: "what is that? you know the SSH thing" you asked "manas" how the SSHing into his machine was going, i want to learn what is this SSH into the machine
<scootles> jedc: How do I turn them up if they aren't all the way up? Front is at 81%
<Rabbitbunny> So, I'm having a problem with wax, namely, there's a white line across the top of the car. It wasn't there before, but it is now. It's a '90 with classic GM clearcoat so I assume th color coat was pretty porous. Hints? tips? tricks?
<Rabbitbunny> err, wrong window.
<Krag> jMyles I have 9800gt nvidia card, 3 gigs of ram and a dualcore 2.81 2.80 processor pentium computer
<jMyles> !ssh | LrdOfNightmares
<ubottu> LrdOfNightmares: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jedc> LrdOfNightmares, it is a way to (basically) log into a remote machine with a terminal interface, although it also has the capability to do forward graphical programs also
<jMyles> Krag: You are having audio problems?  What audio card?
<[manas]> jMyles,  i just cant figure out for ip-address-of-ssh-server shuold i put 94-193-47-68.zone7.bethere.co.uk or 94-193-47-68 i tryed both but none of them a working
<LrdOfNightmares> jedc: jMyles Thnx guys
<scootles> jedc: How do I turn them up if they aren't all the way up? Front is at 81%
<jMyles> LrdOfNightmares: SSH is wonderful, but there are security risks.  Let us know if you need any help as you pursue a SSH solution.
<twig11> scootles: I found this helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Mibtech> I use my Linux computer for running game servers, I have 2 hard drives but when I install game server software on the secondary it will not work only if I install into the home folder is there any way around this ? I'm running out of hard drive space on my main hard drive
<Krag> jMyles I have got a onboard realtek hd soundcard that i can't get to work on ubuntu and an external soundblaster audigy value soundcard that seems to dominate my onboard and is all that plays audio can't get it to switcyh
<ravil> hello2all
<jMyles> Krag: Hmm.  Not sure.  Any results on google or in the forums?
<jMyles> !hi | ravil
<ubottu> ravil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jedc> scootles, what is pcm at?
<jedc> scootles, you use the arrow keys to get to the one you want, and the use up and down to change it, if it says MM at the botom is it muted
<LrdOfNightmares> jMyles: Thanks, when i start exploring it i will tell you
<jMyles> Krag: You've tried System -=> Preferences -=> Sound, right?
<Bavaria> Hi, I know this is not the channels topic, but I require some help from someone with good eye-sight. I need to solve a magic-eye kind of riddle just with ascii art
<Mrokii> hello all. Can somebody suggest a good editor for programming on Ubuntu (Gnome)? So far I have tried out Kate and KomodoEdit but not really pleased with both...
<Bavaria> would someone be so nice to help me out?
<Krag> jMyles I have tried a lot of forums and stuff and have gone to system sound, but to no success
<jedc> [manas], on the host machine type ifconfig, it will have the local ip address for the network, you can use that if you are on the network
<jMyles> Bavaria: Try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bavaria> thanks
<jedc> [manas], if you want to ssh over the internet you need to set up portforwarding from your router on port 80 to the host machines local ip
<aksci> still not able to configure my cabinet's front audio jack! please hellppp!!!
<jedc> [manas], my bad, i think 22 is the default port
<jMyles> [manas] - Sorry, I missed that comment.  jedc is spot on - use ifconfig to determine the IP address.  Are you, at least for the moment, using two computers on the same LAN?
<jMyles> [manas], indeed port 22 is default. :-)  Thanks jedc.
<Krag> jMyles I have tried the live cd of fedora linux and there i'm able to switch between my soundcards with no problems what so ever any ideas on why this is so?
<jedc> jMyles, :D
<Phrogz> I'm trying, and failing, to get a ruby script to run from a particular directory at startup. I have:  /etc/init.d/local #=> shebang + /var/www/go.sh   and /var/www/go.sh #=> shebang + cd /var/www/ + ruby go.rb &
<witklm> hi
<rapha> hi
<Phrogz> If I    sudo /etc/init.d/local   it works, but it's not kicking off when I start the server. How do I debug this?
<Mibtech> If any one could help me, I use my Linux computer for running game servers, I have 2 hard drives but when I install game server software on the secondary it will not work only if I install into the home folder is there any way around this ? I'm running out of hard drive space on my main hard drive
<moose55> anyone know how to get HDMI audio to work in Ubuntu 9.04
<scootles> Now I'm having slight stuttering issues with video playback, including things like Youtube. Any ideas?
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: i suggest Code::blocks, the thing is that i can't install it :/
<sipior> Phrogz: i believe rc.local is run at boot by default.
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, what's that?
<moose55> can anyone help me get audio to work with HDMI on Ubuntu 9.04
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: Programing editor with grafical interface
<sipior> Phrogz: to be clear, that's /etc/rc.local.
<jMyles> Krag: I'm sorry I don't know.  Keep trying.  Have you found any answers on the forums?
<Mrokii> specifically I am looking for something I can do Python with. I also tried to install Eric Python IDE and SPE but both do not work/start here :/
<spO> Do any of you know how to compile ati/fglrx for custom ubuntu kernels?
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, I see
<Lunixed> #join /java
<kiaas_> Lunixed, wrong order
<Krag> jMyles thanks will try, but i have little hope
<Phrogz> sipior: OK, I see I have that. I'll try putting in there (though I followed other instructions using update-rc.d which I think should have made my file runnable). So now:
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: if you can fix it let me know too xP
<danbhfive> Mibtech: you can either use symlinks to move specific folders to your other hdd, or you could move /home to the other hdd
<Mrokii> :)
<Phrogz> a) Do I need to do anything to cleanly remove my own local script having run update-rc.d, and
<Lunixed> kiaas_, I am not able  to join #java
<moose55> can anyone help me get audio to work with HDMI on Ubuntu 9.04
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, I doubt it, as I am pretty new to Linux
<Phrogz> b) Do I need to "change the execution bits" to get rc.local to run?
<kiaas_> Lunixed, really? /join #java does nothing for you?
<edbian> Phrogz: rc.local always runs
<Lunixed> says you need to be ideantified and i am registered :( : kiaas_
<^Einstein> Lunixed: ##java is +r
<Lunixed> does it work for u?
<^Einstein> Lunixed: please see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Phrogz> sipior: Oh, and c) Assuming it does run but is still some sort of working directory issue, how do I properly change the working directory to /var/www before running my ruby go.rb?
<jedc> Phrogz, it should already be executable
<Phrogz> edbian and jedc: thanks
<Lunixed> i am registered @ ^Einstein
<sipior> Phrogz: a) just remove the script from wherever you put it. b) /etc/rc.local should already exist and have execute bits set.
<Mibtech> danbhfive: if I more /home to my secondary drive is there other changes I would need todo ?
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: i am new to Linux too m8, it seems that we are classmates for Linux :P
<Bob_Dole> Lunixed, but are you identified?
<Phrogz> sipior: Excellent, thanks.
<^Einstein> Lunixed: not right now, you're not identified
<Lunixed> Bob_Dole, yes
<Roland> I've got a question... At work i have a system with 7.04 it average load is ~0.02, but my laptop (9.04) averages 0.4. Why the huge difference?
<^Einstein> Lunixed: /msg nickserv help identify
<danbhfive> Mibtech: yeah, you can't just use mv
<spO> Is it possible to install ati/fglrx on a custom ubuntu kernel?
<sipior> Phrogz: c) cd, or pushd
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, heh, seems so
<naderman> hey, I'm trying to use two screens with xrandr, this all works quite fine, just that the config I want goes over the maximum total resolution
<userone> ok, i found a howto fix the vista boot loader problem, but can someone tell me how I can check if I have an IDE hdd (hd0,0) or a sata/scsi hdd (sd0,0)?
<edbian> Roland: Work system has a better processor faster ram etc etc
<Bodsda> Mibtech, is your home directory a seperate partition?
<danbhfive> Mibtech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving?highlight=(home)|(move)
<naderman> how can I change that maximum resolution without modifying xorg.conf?
<Krag> anyone know how to switch from one soundcard to another in ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> Roland: Load is a measure of how hard the system is working.  There are many many factors
<danbhfive> Mibtech: oops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<edbian> naderman: You cannot.  I am not aware of any other way.
<naderman> I've read that you can add a Virtual line to your Display config in xorg.conf but since I don't have an xorg.conf with the latest ubuntu anymore and I would prefer not to have to generate one, is there any way?
<jedc> Roland, i think it would also depend on all your hardware, i.e. which drivers are running for networkcard and soundcard and such
<edbian> naderman: Except perhaps getting new hardware.
<Catspiritone> I'
<naderman> edbian: where does the config generated on the fly now come from?
<Catspiritone> I've a Radeon 4890, what drivers should I be using?
<Mibtech> danbhfive: ok i'll look at the link thanks
<rapha> how can you find out that the problem is when NetworkManager shows two green dots and spins and spins for about a minute and then says disconnected?
<moose55> can anyone help me get audio to work with HDMI on Ubuntu 9.04???
<naderman> edbian: this is new hardware, what would the hardware have to do with it?
<histo> naderman: I thought there was a command to genereate one I thinkg doing a dpkg-reconfigure of the xorg server will generate it.
<PerlGuy> Python in jaunty defaults to 2.6
<PerlGuy> how can I set default to 2.5
<scootles> can I stop mIRC from showing EVERYONE who joins or leaves? It's getting annoying
<histo> naderman: the other option is to a locate and see if there is a document one lying around somewhere.
<edbian> naderman: The X server probes the hardware (the video card and the monitor in this case) to determine what resolutions are possible.
<naderman> edbian: yeah it does that correctly
<eXeegg> prompt russian server irc
<eXeegg> ?
<naderman> the problem is that the frame buffer which is created on xorg startup is too small for both screens at the same time
<edbian> naderman: If it did that correctly you would have the resolution you're trying to add wouldn't you?
<naderman> edbian: I do have the resolution for each screen individually
<jedc> naderman, what are you trying to do?
<adnc> hello, is there a calendar application that works with gnome and also allows syncronization via webcal?
<naderman> but the total of both resolutions doesn't fit into the frame buffer
<histo> naderman:
<Linux^Warrior> anyone actually here?
<eXeegg> prompt russian server irc?
<edbian> naderman: Then you need a better video card?  I'm not sure if there is a way to solve that problem.
<histo> nader sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should genreate one I believe
<Bodsda> Linux^Warrior, there are 1454 people in the channel... 1453...1454
<bankix> !ask | Linux^Warrior
<ubottu> Linux^Warrior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roland> edbian, ok, that sounds reasonable
<th0r> #!/bin/sh
<naderman> jedc: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --above LVDS
<naderman> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1440x1440 (desired size 1440x1668)
<Bodsda> th0r, scripting? :)
<naderman> edbian: my video card can handle it just find
<naderman> *fine
<jedc> naderman, if you have an nvidia card at least you can configure multiple displays in System->Administration->Nvidia x server settings, i dont know much more than that sorry
<naderman> xrandr just does not appear to have an option to change that setting
<edbian> naderman: Than I'm afraid I don't know! :(
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, CodeBox seems to work without problems here, installed via Synaptic
<naderman> jedc: intel card
<th0r> Bodsda: yeah....a tk package for openvpn...and old age <smile>
<naderman> histo: I was really hoping I wouldn't have to do that
<naderman> is there no way to kind of inject this setting without having the actual configuration present?
<Phrogz> sipior: No glory. If I    sudo /etc/rc.local   the process starts fine, but when I reboot the machine it doesn't work.
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: how did you install it and what do you mean it works without problems? did you run a program?
<Bodsda> th0r, cool, I should really get started on that echo server ive been putting off :)
<Linux^Warrior> lol thta was a question actually, last time I was here everyone was afk :P
<edbian> Phrogz: What is the command?  rc.local is run early on perhaps you need the X server to be running or something first.
<Linux^Warrior> I need help with totem codecs I have to download manual to get them
<Catspiritone> What drivers should I use for my Radeon 4890?
<sipior> Phrogz: can you insert debugging lines to verify that the script is in fact run?
<Linux^Warrior> what is the link for totem codecs? I cnanot find them via google
<Bodsda> Linux^Warrior, usually I just try and play something and then totem gives me the option of nistalling them
<sipior> Phrogz: also, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/rc.local?
<jedc> Phrogz, it didnt work to make it executable and put it in /etc/init.d?
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: CodeBox Or Code::Blocks?
<Phrogz> edbian: http://pastie.org/581522
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, I installed it via the Synaptic package manager and just tried to start it afterwards. That's all I have tested :)
<Phrogz> sipior: How/where would I see the output of the debugging lines?
<Linux^Warrior> yeah I do not have that option
<Linux^Warrior> I have an older distro for an old laptop
<Phrogz> jedc: Same issue as with using this built-in rc.local; works when I run it explicitly, but doesn't come up on boot.
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, err, "code:blocks", right :)
<Roland> Bodsda, he's using 5.10
<edbian> Phrogz: Why do you need to cd somewhere?
<icarus> how do i know when simple backup is compleate?
<Bodsda> Roland, ouch :)
<Linux^Warrior> I just need the link to the manual download page for the codecs so I can install them
<edbian> Phrogz: Is that the entire start_drb_server.sh script?
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: which one did you choose to install?
<Roland> Linux^Warrior, the codecs are int he repository
<Phrogz> edbian: Yes; The ruby script requires other libraries that all assume the working directory is /var/www/pentagonalrobin is why I need the cd
<Linux^Warrior> I looked its tryign to downlaod ff the site but its a 404
<EruditeHermit> hi, when I plug my mtp device into ubuntu, gnome mounts the device. This however stops rhythmbox from accessing it. I have to unmount hte device so that rhythmbox can access it. Is there a way to prevent gnome from mounting it immediately?
<Linux^Warrior> off*
<edbian> Phrogz: That's probably true.
<Roland> Linux^Warrior, you're SOL
<spO> Do any of you know how to compile ati/fglrx for custom ubuntu kernels?
<fnord23> sup?
<Phrogz> edbian: Sorry, what's probably true?
<sipior> Phrogz: you'll see the output during startup, assuming you've turned off the annoying splash screen. can you also pastebin the contents of the script referenced in /etc/rc.local?
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, the Package is named "codeblocks" in the synaptic package manager
<ltcabral> whats a good graphical interface to use CVS?
<edbian> Phrogz: That you need to be in /var/www/pentagonalrobin
<fnord23> confidential
<Phrogz> sipior: It's in the pastebin
<sipior> Phrogz: ah no, i see it, thanks
<newfag> i am a complete newcomer, i need help, will anyone guide me?
<jMyles> [manas]: Are you trying to connect to another computer on your LAN?
<Phrogz> sipior: The server is, sadly, about 4,000 miles physically from me; only ssh access.
<edbian> !ask | newfag
<ubottu> newfag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jMyles> [manas]: At least for the moment?
<sipior> Phrogz: you should specify explicitly the path for ruby.
<genii> newfag: You should probably also consider changing your nickname, the current one is somewhat offensive
<Phrogz> sipior: Ah, good thought, will try that.
<Linux^Warrior> does nobody know the old link for ttem codecs manual install??
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: Thats what i have installed bu i have this problem. Look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/252007/
<[manas]> jMyles,yes im, im trying to test it
<tushar> hi
<TooAngel> Hi
<Caerbannog> hi all
<jedc> newfag, so the answer is yes, if we know the answer, but we dont know the question, and you should probably change your nick as genii said
<tushar> ny1 can help me wid xvidtunes
<natewiebe13> anyone know anything about deluge?
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, Looks more like a syntax-error to me than a problem with the IDE
<Linux^Warrior> wtf?? how ur nick \0??
<TooAngel> is it possible to prepare a directory in that way, that each file which is created, have a special owner? I know for groups their is the setgid bit, but for the owner?
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, I don't know C++, but isn't a comment initiated with "//*" ?
<ari_> how do i get videos to work properly
<userone> if fdisk -l lists disks as sda1, sda2, sda3 does that mean they are sata/scsi? IDE would be listed as hda?
<ks3> TooAngel, Nope, just setgid combined with user groups and umask settings
<jrib> TooAngel: Access Control Lists -- man setfacl and getfacl
<jedc> Mrokii, "/*" i think
<jMyles> [manas]: Well then under most circumstances the ip address will be something like 192.168.*.*
<LrdOfNightmares> Mrokii: no in C++ thats how the comments are used, with 2 slashes, what programing language do you know?
<bankix> userone: Nope, all IDE/SATA/SCSI disks will show up as sd*
<edbian> userone: Ubuntu lists all harddrives as sda now it seems.  ide or sata does not seem to matter
<TooAngel> @ks3 @jrib thx
<TooAngel> k, i will look at acls if it solve my problem
<jrib> TooAngel: note you need to add mount options to use ACLs
<Phrogz> / is single line comment, /* starts multi-line, and you can do         //*   ...    //*/   so that adding or removing the leading slash will change the block-level comment.
<Linux> lol intresting
<Mrokii> LrdOfNightmares, Javascript, a bit of Objective-C and some other scripting-languages. I have only used C some years ago (I'm only a hobbyist regarding programming)
<Phrogz> Bah, extra slash eaten.
<sipior> LrdOfNightmares: how precisely did you compile this?
<Linux^\> oops
<ari_> hi, i need help, i'm just trying out ubuntu and no videos seem to work properly
<jedc> Phrogz, ah, i didnt know about the extra slashes
<userone> bankix: thanks, i found a howto so i can fix my vista boot menu problem, but it gives to commands depending on whether the hdd is IDE or SATA/SCSI. How can I check which type of hdd I have?
<Phrogz> sipior: You win! Specifying full ruby path fixed it. Duh, me. Thanks! (And thanks to edbian for the help, too.)
<naderman> histo: well thanks that did the job
<naderman> histo: though it'd be kind of nice if xrandr simply had an option for that ;-)
<edbian> Phrogz: NP
<LrdOfNightmares> sipior: what do you mean "precisely"?
<bankix> userone: In 99.999 percent of all cases you won't have any SCSI at all. And I don't see where this is important to grub.
<TooAngel> @jrib k, that should be no problem
<ari_> is there perhaps a special help server for newfags like me?
<TooAngel> just didn't had a clue, where to search, acl is a good hint
<edbian> bankix: What's the difference between the commands?
<edbian> ari_: Stop calling yourself a fag.
<jrib> ari_: please don't use that term here
<ari_> k, why though
<sipior> LrdOfNightmares: you want me to define "precisely"? what command did you type or select to attempt to build this? (clearly the compiler does not know to treat this as a C++ source file, as you can see from the errors returned)
<edbian> ari_: What is your question?
<bankix> edbian: Which commands?
<ari_> no videos are displayed correctly
<edbian> bankix: I meant userone:  What is the difference between the commands
<edbian> ari_: Flash videos?
<jedc> ari_, if it is in a proprietary format you probably need to install some extra codecs, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" will also install flash, and some other stuff you probably want
<Linux^\> ari load it in safe  graphics mode
<LrdOfNightmares> sipior: actually i am new to Programing, and i tryed Code::Blocks
<ari_> all streaming videos, what is safe graphics mode and how do i do that
<B4ckB0ne> im on 9.04 an i just installed the package tonido   but i cant find the prog.. where is ist?
<jedc> LrdOfNightmares, you might be trying to use the c compiler instead of c++
<userone> bankix: the howto says to amend the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but there is a different entry depending on if "Vista is installed to the first partition of the first IDE hard drive:" (which gives the entry root hd0,0) or "Vista is installed to the first partition of the first SATA/SCSI hard drive:" (which gives the entry root sd0,0)
<jedc> LrdOfNightmares, gcc is for c code, g++ for c++ code
<Mrokii> or, does somebody know what kind of colorcode KomodoEdit uses in its scheme-files? The reason I didn't like that editor was that the possibilities to change the look of the sourcecode seem to be quite limited.
<edbian> B4ckBOne: try running it from the terminal (and looking at man tonido)
<Mrokii> At least from the GUI
<bankix> userone: There is no difference between SCSI and IDE/SATA. It's allways (hd0) or so.
<[manas]> jMyles,   sudo ssh -D 446 zion@192.168.1.64
<[manas]> [sudo] password for zion:
<[manas]> zion@192.168.1.64's password:
<[manas]> Linux zion-desktop 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686
<bankix> userone: There is no (sd0)
<FloodBot3> [manas]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ari_> linux^\ how do i load it in safe graphics mode?
<Linux^\> press esc on grub load
<jedc> [manas], sounds like its working
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok
<edbian> userone: "sda" is the harddrive.  sda1 is partition 1, sda2 is partiton 2 etc etc
<B4ckB0ne> edbian, there is no command tonido and no man page ... so i dont know what to do.
<[manas]> jedc, but it not
<edbian> B4ckBOne: Really?  That's odd.  What does tonido do?
<LrdOfNightmares> sipior: How can i use the g++ or the gcc?
<jMyles> [manas]: Great! :-)
<[manas]> jedc, i c ant connect
<[manas]> jMyles, buti cant connect
<apoleo12> hey... I have a load error that it cant find the defkeymap... running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) find keymap: no such file or directory. Cannot find defkeymap
<B4ckB0ne> tonido is a fileshareing server on a php basis which brings its own sql and stuff
<userone> bankix: thanks, I hadnt seen sd0 before so I was confused by that. I will just use hd0.
<sipior> LrdOfNightmares: try compiling from the terminal. save the program text in "begin.cc", and then build with "g++ begin.cc -lstdc++". that should produce "a.out", a binary which you can run. (specify the executable name via the -o switch)
<Linux^\> for anyone just learning linux I would download virtualbox for windows & run it on a virtual machine :) its safer & runs about same
<jedc> [manas], you just posted what looks like a successful connection, do you get a shell prompt after that?
<edbian> userone: There is no hd0 either!
<spydon> whats the command that shows the log that is good for troubleshooting? if you know what I mean...
<edbian> userone: hda is the harddrive, hda1 is partition 1...
<B4ckB0ne> edbian,  tonido is a fileshareing server on a php basis which brings its own sql and stuff
<[manas]> jedc, ?
<edbian> spydon: "dmesg" is good for looking for general system errors
<bankix> edbian: In the menu.lst there is _indeed_ hd0 etc.!
<spydon> edbian, exactly what I meant
<spydon> thx
<edbian> bankix: Oohh! In grub notation yes.
<edbian> spydon: NP
<userone> edbian: now you have me confused! the howto i am using says to amend the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but there is a different entry depending on if "Vista is installed to the first partition of the first IDE hard drive:" (which gives the entry root hd0,0) or "Vista is installed to the first partition of the first SATA/SCSI hard drive:" (which gives the entry root sd0,0)
<jedc> [manas], you are trying to use ssh to login to zion-desktop?
<bankix> userone: Just ignore the last line from edbian. Use hd0 etc.
<jMyles> [manas]: It looks like you did connect.
<edbian> userone: I'm sorry to confuse.  Grub starts counting at 0 so (hd0,0) would be harddrive 1 partition1
<edbian> userone: bankix: lol, yes ignore me if I'm confusing.  I'll shut up now unless further solicited.
<bankix> edbian: np, we're all human... okay, most at least are #-)
<xiphos> anyone here use webmitm ?
<edbian> bankix: :)
<Linux^\> anyone know the specs to arch linux?? im running on a old laptop :(
<[manas]> jMyles, but wjen i put everything in browser on ohter machine its no internet
<colin100121> anyone know why package manager fails and I find I need to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<bankix> colin100121: No, we don't. Because we have not a single detail...
<Linux^\> because the packagemanager failed a needed set of files & caused errors
<jedc> [manas], ssh does not share an internet connection, it lets you log into from a command line to the other machine
<Linux^\> u can boot into terminal & try apt-fix
<sipior> colin100121: that's a fairly general question. excessive sunspot activity?
<colin100121> I have the error message reported if anyone is interested
<[manas]> jedc, im trying to do http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<jMyles> [manas]: I don't understand what you mean.
<bankix> colin100121: _could_ help helping you.
<apoleo12> hey... I have a load error that it cant find the defkeymap... running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) find keymap: no such file or directory. Cannot find defkeymap. how t solve this? i had put in the entry before but it still happening
<userone> bankix: edbian: ok, so here is another confusing thing (for me at least!). The vista hdd is formatted as ntfs to 100GB (102400) , but when it appears on my ubuntu desktop the size become 107GB! this is too much error to be down to calculating disk space?
<bankix> userone: Different bases for "kilo" and "mega".
<colin100121> well I cant start package manager and it reports this:
<colin100121> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<colin100121> anyone understand what that means?
<[manas]> jMyles,  so whit that program i opened a tunnel yes?? now i want to use my browser
<jMyles> [manas]: No, you didn't open a tunnel - not this time.  Go back to the tutorial - you'll see you need some parameters.
<jedc> [manas], ssh does not open a tunnel unless you use some command line options
<jedc> [manas], and then you need to set up firefox to use a different port than the normal one for internet
<munky> can anybody here give me some instructions how to install my brother dcp-357c (printer)?
<bankix> colin100121: Rename that file and all others starting with the same name into a different directory. Then call "apt-get update" and look what it says.
<harcoal> I think ssh -D 9999 username@sshserver should work
<jedc> [manas], i use ssh -N -f -L 3308:localhost:3306 jed@thehost for remote mysql administration for instance
<colin100121> okay thanks, will try that
<jedc> [manas], which makes your local machines port 3308 act as 3306 on the host machine
<mickster04> munky, what have you tried so far
<[manas]> jedc, now u made me more confused
<jedc> [manas], just follow the tutorial, i dont know all the ssh command line options i just found an example online
<jedc> [manas] man ssh might help, or might make you more confused
<munky> i tried the automtaic install offered from ubuntu but my printer isn't supported in the list
<thenuns> alguien me dice el canal de espanoñ
<thenuns> espanol
<lstarnes> !es | thenuns
<ubottu> thenuns: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mickster04> ah ok
<mickster04> well when u plug it in have you had a look at admin>printers
<mickster04> mayb it will appear there anyway
<harcoal> [manas] have you ran the ssh command from the tutorial?
<thenuns> #kubuntu-es
<[manas]> jedc,  but in totorias it only says$ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server
<munky> yes i did and it appeared but i can't print
<[manas]> it only one command there
<jiffe> anyone run ocfs2 on ubuntu?  I've got it setup on 2 nodes, but I keep getting scsi reservation conflicts when I run bonnie++ on it
<jiohdi> anyone know why skype does not show up on the add/remove list?
<mickster04> jiohdi, have u tried synaptic package manager
<jedc> [manas], if that is what you typed then i suspect your difficulty is in not setting up firefox to use port 9999 to connect to the internet
<jiohdi> mick, that is how I installed it
<[manas]> i did diferent port
<mickster04> jiohdi, well thats how u uninstallit too then
<harcoal> [manas] open firefox and choose edit>preferences>advanced>network>setttings, then choose manual proxy, socks4 with the server set as localhost with port 9999
<mickster04> munky, i rpesume uv checked out ubuntu forums
<jiohdi> mick, I am still new, did not know they were different
<munky> ok i'll do that i'll return later propably^^
<jedc> [manas], do this on the same machine that you created the ssh tunnel on
<mickster04> jiohdi, well i dont understand how they are but if it doesnt appear in add/remove before install it wont after...?
<[manas]> harcoal, ssh -D 446 zion@192.168.1.64 i did 446 what for i need to use 9999
<Stumpie> hello, what is the best VNC client for linux+windows? I want to set it up on work and home computer, so when i am on one, I can have the other rendering my animations. TIA :)
 * ninjaslim blech, worst experiences with fud fud fedora
<mickster04> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<colin100121> if I can get permissions to rename that file wah!
<harcoal> [manas] it's probably best to use a high port number like 9999 to be sure
<jiohdi> mickster, I dont know, but you are correct, it is listed in synaptic
<Darkorical> Can anyone help me with a couple Mirrored server questions
<jedc> [manas], lower port numbers are reserved for certain things, e.g. 22 for ssh, 80 for internet normally i think
<mickster04> !tab | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> munky, have a looka at http://209.85.227.132/translate_c?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D590793&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddcp-357c%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Den&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhh15gMxDFiQaFO4OTk64OdpcEvJ1w
<frostburn> anyone know of a good music player/library manager that uses a rdb for a backend? Amarok is completely unusable
<[manas]> not working
<jedc> frostburn, what is rdb?
<frostburn> jedc, relational database
<harcoal> [manos] hmm, not sure then, I just followed the tutorial you linked to and it allowed me to browse via ssh
<n00b81> Hello, I would like to download all the files and directories off an http web server using wget, what would be the command to do this? thank you
<harcoal> *whoops [manas] (too much MST3K ...)
<Darkorical> we have two locations connected via hardware VPN tunnel the connection between the two is sometimes slow I was asked to look into putting a server in each location and have them sync with each other l
<jedc> harcoal, lol
<alankila_> n00b81: wget --mirror and possibly add --no-parent
<n00b81> ok thank you
<B4ckB0ne> how to find out which files were copied to my harddrive by a package?
<Darkorical> problem comes in with mysql syncing ....
<jedc> [manas], are you trying to connect to the internet on the machine running the ssh server or the one you created the tunnel on?
<[manas]> jedc, yes it doesnt work
<jedc> [manas], which one?
<[manas]> jedc, same whit ssh
<jedc> [manas], one of your earlier posts made it sound like you were trying to use firefox on the machine running the server, which is not what the tutorial is saying
<Soul> sogol
<[manas]> jedc,  but u guys told me to try it now
<[manas]> jedc, before i was doing on other machine and it didnt work too
<Stumpie> before anyone came into the office this morning, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 in the nude 8)
<Daruka> Hi folks.  Quick question about libnotify.  The default that comes with Jaunty only displays one message at a time in the upper right corner of the screen. If I want to change this, do I need notify-daemon package or is there another way to change it?
<B4ckB0ne> how to find out which files were copied to my harddrive by a package?
<jedc> [manas], the tutorial is showing how to use a remote computer's (running an ssh server) internet from your computer. You dont need to do anything on the computer running the ssh server at all
<icarus> where can i get a printer driver for a canon IP600 ?
<userone> ok, something else...my vista partition mounts automatically on start-up, which i dont want. I checked my fstab file, so if I # out the line /dev/sda1 /media/media ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0, this will stop it mounting automatically? i will still be able to mount /unmount manually?
<grawity> B4ckB0ne: dpkg -L packagename
<B4ckB0ne> thx grawity
<colin100121> bankix I cant rename the file, seems to be restricted by package manager
<jedc> userone, yes, you will need to specify a mount point when you manually mount it
<linex> I have an nvidia video card NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]. It has a TV out connector. I connect it to my crt TV. Kubuntu started ok until KDM (X) starts, the screen became totally black. Am I missing something here ?
<bankix> colin100121: You have to be root on the command line and to close the package manager of course.
<[manas]> jedc i know i was just testing
<colin100121> that's the problem, I can't get it to close, its got a stop icon running
<fccf> linex: you will need to use nvidia-settings to setup a second monitor
<jedc> [manas], the ssh tunnel is not 2 ways, port 9999 on the remote machine will not be bound to anything
<userone> jedc: when I mount it manually, can I set the default mount point to the desktop? /media/sda1?
<linex> fccf: ok, I will try. Are sure about this ?
<fccf> linex: done it 100's of times
<linex> fccf: thanks
<Darkorical> is it possible to sync two mysql databases that arepudated seporatly
<Luan> oi
<Luan> oi tudo bem
<Darkorical> that are updated*
<Luan> alguem afim de tc
<Luan> sasa
<[manas]> jedc, can u help me let start to do everything from begining
<frostburn> Darkorical, define sync?
<jedc> userone, i think you actually want it in fstab, but you need to change the options so it doesnt mount automatically, but still has a default mount point, i dont know how to do that exactly you will need to read up on fstab options
<colin100121> get the feeling I will give up and re-install linux again :( oh to start a windows explorer with priviliges!
<jedc> [manas],  yes
<userone> jedc: ok, thanks
<[manas]> jedc, but first i need a cigarete one minute
<grawity> colin100121: Windows Explorer can be started with privileges using runas /u:Administrator "explorer /separate", if you want that.
<frostburn> colin100121, what's the issue
<Darkorical> frostburn: they both need to have the same information in them but be always availible ot the location they are in for update and retrieve even when they are not ocnnected to eachother
<linex> fccf: Separate X Screen or Twinview ?
<colin100121> thanks
<frostburn> Darkorical, use either mysql replication or mysqlproxy
<icarus> where can i get a driver for a CANON IP600  printer
<colin100121> I meant running a windows like explorer on linux
<jedc> userone, np, sorry i cant be more help, ive done it before but i just found something online that explained the options
<frostburn> colin100121, what features of explorer are you looking for?
<n00b81> thanks for the help guys. Have a nice day
<Darkorical> I looked at mysql replication and it seemed that it wanted all changes made to one server then it updates the other ones I need updates to be made on both servers
<colin100121> hmm just something like explorer on linux that allows me admin rights
<userone> jedc: no worries, I am also reading something online which explains some options, thanks anyway
<frostburn> colin100121, gksudo nautilus
<fccf> colin100121: you could run gksudo nautilus ..
<bankix> colin100121: Open the terminal and start typing.
<colin100121> that's perfect :D
<colin100121> thanks frostburn
<Darkorical> I foresee problems with that as what if someone makes row 10 on one server with one set of information and someone else makes row 10 on a different one with different info  and then they try to sync
<frostburn> Darkorical, you can do a dual master setup, but that'll require changes on your schema, like no auto increment fields, your only other option is mysql proxy
<colin100121> I'm still getting to grips with ubuntu after 20 years on windows
<jennie> Hi wass up
<jennie> i need a help
<frostburn> Darkorical, this really should be a question for #mysql and not #ubuntu
<thiebaude> colin100121, i understand that
<frostburn> !ask | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest20520> what all can i do with ubuntu linux?.
<frostburn> Guest20520, everything but run osx and play windows games =P
<fnord23> Hi
<fccf> Guest20520: almost anything
<Guest20520> hello jeenie
<Xerran> Guest20520: I have been using it for a week now and pretty much everything in windows
<fsuj> How can I install Firefox? (I already downloaded the.tar.gz file and extracted)
<[manas]> jedc, ok im back first how i can delete all configuracion which one i made
<thiebaude> Guest20520, everything i do in ubuntu i did on windows xp
<jedc> Guest20520, a more appropriate question, what cant you do?
<jennie> frostburn i am updating the nvidia driver i have the .run file at my desktop and by pressing crtl +alt +f2 i am able to login as root user but dont know what to do after that :-(
<frostburn> fsuj, firefox is already installed in ubuntu, if you want to run 3.5, install it from the repositories
<Darkorical> I agree on that part but they want me to make both servers mirror eachother and what ever system I choose to use do acheive that I wish for it to be able to handle the mysql aspect of it as well
<alankila_> jennie: tried to just install nvidia-glx-180 or something?
<Xerran> I finally learned to stop with the Open Sound madness and just got with the creative abs driver :)
<Xerran> *labs
<colin100121> bankix, tried moving the file then package manager complains it cant find the file
<jennie> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg1.run
<Soul> sogol
<fsuj> frostburn: And how do I access the repositories?
<alankila_> jennie: ok, but are you aware that you can probably get this same stuff from ubuntu repositories too?
<frostburn> Darkorical, do you want a HA setup? if so, i'd recommend block level mirroring between the two servers with a san
<colin100121> do I just move all the gb.archive. files?
<frostburn> fsuj, system > admin > synaptic package manager
<wiiguy> i have a question i have a pentium 3 (no dvd or floppy drive) how can i make this into a small server ?
<yoga> How do I list the file to be installed in a deb package file?
<jedc> [manas], um, if you do a "ps -e | grep ssh" then for each line that is ssh (not sshd or ssh-agent) "kill <the number on that line>"
<fnord23> private
<frostburn> jennie, is there a specific reason why the installed nvidia drivers won't work?
<jennie> the installed driver are not updated
<linex> fccf: Separate X Screen or Twinview ?
<jennie> i want to update the current installed driver
<Xerran> Question: if I download a driver to desktop and install it from the desktop directory, is it safe to delete it once installed?
<jedc> jennie, did you try System->Administration->Hardware drivers?
<DaZ> jennie: 173 is old >:
<DaZ> what card do you have ? :f
<ejv> wiiguy: what OS is currently on it?
<Xerran> delete the downloaded file i mean
<wiiguy> none os
<fccf> linex; Twinview probably .. up to you in any case ... are you running nvidia-settings as root?
<jennie> but how to install thru the root user
<jennie> thru terminal
<ejv> wiiguy: I suggest splurging for a usb cdrom then
<DaZ> jennie:  sh filename
<arcanez> is it possible to clone an ubuntu installation from one harddrive to another?
<jedc> jennie, i dont know how to do it through terminal :p but it will prompt you for you password and do it as root
<wiiguy> i heard something about network boot
<linex> fccf: I wasn't at first but there was problem, so I sudo nvidia-setting
<wiiguy> is that also possible ?
<frostburn> arcanez, yes, you can use the command dd for that
<linex> fccf: I know how Twinview turn out like. What it means Separate X Screen ?
<[manas]> jedc, ok done
<arcanez> frostburn: is there docs on that?
<jennie> jedc , i logged in as a root but the command "dir" is not working coz i want to reach to desktop
<frostburn> arcanez, man dd otherwise google it, there's plenty out there, just be careful of your arguments as you might inadvertently destroy your disk
<nicklas_> yo
<jennie> i logged in as a root but the command "dir" is not working coz i want to reach to desktop
<[manas]> jedc, im gonna do now $ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server
<thiebaude> wiiguy, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jennie> [23:08] <arcanez> frostburn: is there docs on that?
<jedc> jennie, use cd or pushd to change directories, ls shows you everything in the current directory
<wiiguy> ty will try it :)
<fccf> linex: Twinview allows for dragging from one screen to another .. a seperate x screen is litterally another whole xserver, which requires alot more resources
<jedc> [manas], ok, good
<jedc> jennie, as i said though i dont know how to install the drivers from the command line
<fccf> linex: were you able to detect the second display?
<jedc> jennie, it does it as root from the graphical interface though
<linex> fccf: Ah I see. Yes, I was able to detect the second display
<thiebaude> wiiguy, i've used it many times
<linex> fccf: in fact, I am already using Twinview right now.
<wiiguy> thiebaude so it works good ?
<jennie> jedc ok but how to go to desktop after logging as root user coz dir is not working
<thiebaude> wiiguy, yes
<wiiguy> ok :)
<fccf> linex: once you save the config, restart your x server and you should be good to go ... although it might take you a few tries to get it working right
<linex> fccf: just curious , how do I switch screens if I were using SeparateX screens ?
<jedc> jennie, you dont need to log in as root user, and i dont know what dir does, from your normal user account go to System->administration->Hardware drivers
<[manas]> jedc, done http://paste.ubuntu.com/252057/
<linex> fccf: I can just drag the mouse across.
<wiiguy> thiebaude when i find out how it completty works and wich os i want on it i will try it :D
<[manas]> jedc, so now i can try to connect?
<linex> fccf: I think I should just forget about separate X screen
<jedc> [manas], ok, so now open firefox on the same machine you just typed that in
<fccf> linex: dual-head = 2 mice 2 KB 2 Vid .. One CPU
<thiebaude> wiiguy, ok
<jedc> [manas], then go to edit->preferences
<linex> fccf: ok I think its not for me. Twinview is more like the one in Windows.
<jedc> [manas],  click on advanced, then the network tab, then settings
<linex> fccf: What about Xinerama, is that synonymous with Twinview ?
<fcontacte> hello all
<kickAss> hello : fcontacte
<jedc> [manas], are you there?
<[manas]> jedc, doent work
<jedc> [manas], what do you mean? you havent set it up yet?
<colin100121> bankix, thankyou for your help, I ended up removing all the files in the folder and re-running the package manager to fix it
<[manas]> it says proxy server refused connection
<fccf> linex: different creature entirely .. duplicating displays
<jedc> [manas], did you go to the settings? im trying to walk you through this
<linex> fccf: In what use case scenorio would one use separate X screen
<kickAss> any motu out there?
<fccf> kickAss: try #ubuntu-motu
<bankix> colin100121: Did that work out good?
<ahz> Is there a special package I need for my English Ubuntu to show GTK+ apps such as Gedit in Ukranian?
<kickAss> thanks: fccf
<[manas]> jedc, u mean put proxy yes i did
<linex> fccf: You mean Xinerama and Twinview is different ?
<colin100121> had to move all the files in the folder but it got package manager working again thanks
<fccf> linex: yep.. confusing isn't it
<colin100121> also meant a very large update
<linex> fccf: In what use case scenorio would one use separate X screen
<jedc> [manas], for the SOCKS proxy put 127.0.0.1 (your loopback ip) and for the port put 9999
<Master_> is there a C++ channel?
<ninjaslim> Master_ /join #c++
<Master_> thnx
<jedc> [manas],  i dont know what the problem is because i dont know how you tried to set up the proxy
<fccf> linex: you probably wouldn't, primairly for classroom use
<linex> fccf: ok. Thanks
<joakimk> I'm about to format my HD, to reinstall a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu. However, before I begin, what are the tools I'll need? What do I use to partition the disk?
<Guest20520> so what outher thing's you can do with a linux
<rski> Guest20520: whatever you want.
<jedc> joakimk, just the ubuntu cd, it has a partitioner that will run when you are installing
<MaskedDriver> rski, +1
<icarus> how do i set up a static ip address in 9.04
<Guest20520> i what to do a lot
<joakimk> jedc: So you're suggesting I install Ubuntu before XP?
<fccf> joakimk: install XP first ... after is is installed it will repartition the windows disk and use the rest of the drive
<MaskedDriver> Guest20520, well, Linux is completely open-source, so you can LITERALLY do whatever you want with enough know-how and a little sweat
<joakimk> fccf: Do you mean the Ubuntu installer will repartition the drive?
<fccf> joakimk: yep
<jedc> joakimk, i havent done this myself, but that would work, also you can install xp first, then resize it smaller and setup the rest of the partitions furing the ubuntu install if you want
<[manas]> jedc, i know how to use proxys , just when i put it to firefox is just doesnt work like i put some bad one
<Guest20520> can u become a hacker useing a linux
<minimec> joakimk: Give one big partition ro winXP, then seperate the linux diskspace, to give /home its own partition. I would give 10-15 GB to the / and the rest for /home.
<MaskedDriver> joakimk,  I always install Windows first
<colin100121> or do what I did and buy a seperate drive for ubuntu
<MaskedDriver> colin100121, +1
<colin100121> I have XP on one drive and Ubuntu on the other
<fccf> joakimk: I find it alot easier to install XP first, unless you have 2 physical HD's
<ahz> 'sudo apt-get install language-support-translations-uk' does not show gedit/GTK+ apps in Ukranian.  Am I missing something?
<Guest20520> can you become a hacker useing a linux
<Guest20520> ?
<jedc> Guest20520, using linux wont make you a 'hacker' but it is still fun and interesting and you can learn a lot, and it is a great platform for programming and other activities that 'hackers' often engage in
<MaskedDriver> Guest20520, -1 for trolling
<Guest20520> what is trolling
<MaskedDriver> joakimk, make sure you install grub, or you won't be able to get back into Windows
<Guest20520> ?
<durt> ahz, you need to be running the ukranian translations, ask in the ukranian channel.
<joakimk> fccf: But if I install XP first, it will "eat" the entire drive, no? So Ubuntu will simply reformat a partition "from" XP?
<maco> Guest20520: being a jerk, saying things to get a rise out of people
<maco> !trolling | Guest20520
<ubottu> Guest20520: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<grawity> joakimk: Ubuntu will just resize the XP's partition to make some space.
<frostburn> joakimk, you can define in the windows xp install what partition to install to
<joakimk> MaskedDriver: But grub I can install at any time within Ubuntu, right?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Guest20520, answer, no, go to a different channel do discuss hacking
<jedc> [manas], i dont know what the problem is, i suspect there is a problem setting up the SOCKS proxy, but i cant help since i dont know how you did it
<minimec> joakimk: you can define the exact diskspace you want to give XP in the XP setup/installation tool.
<MaskedDriver> joakimk, give me 1 second... I'll get you a really good documentation on duel-booting
<[manas]> jedc, maybe i need something to be intall on ubuntu some socks packedge or something
<fccf> joakimk: ubuntu will 'shrink' the windows drive, and give you the choice of how much
<joakimk> MaskedDriver: :)
<jedc> [manas], did you use localhost? or 127.0.0.1 for the host, because ive tried and had problems using localhost
<joakimk> fccf: Sounds great! Then I don't need to hassle with PartitionMagic and the likes?
<MaskedDriver> joakimk, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<joakimk> fccf: Seem to remeber the last time I needed a floppy drive... :(
<MaskedDriver> follow this step-by-step and you won't have any problem
<jedc> joakimk, gparted, the partition editor included in the install cd works great
<lintel> Hi,
<lintel> I'm trying to provide Brasero a set of FLAC files, in order
<lintel> to burn it on a 700Mb CD-R.
<lintel> After clicking on "Burn", it blocks at the "Normalizing tracks" step.
<ahz> durt: The problem is I don't actually know Ukranian!   I am a developer testing a Ukranian translation quirk for my app
<FloodBot3> lintel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaskedDriver> jedc, though it can take a while to use.  I hate to say it, but Vista/Win7's partitioner is much quicker
<[manas]> jedc, IT WORKING
<[manas]> jedc, i used local host
<fccf> joakimk: If you download the desktop cd ... ubuntu will load the entire operating system from the disk allowing you to test things... don't worry . windows will still be there with a full ubuntu OS running from the CD
<[manas]> jedc, but it works whit 127.0.0.1
<vlad_> why is the interfaces file empty
<jedc> [manas], thats great :D
<userone> hey! I'm back. i modifed my grub bootloader to boot vista, but now my other laptop is hung at the grub> command prompt. what do i enter to get back into ubuntu?
<MaskedDriver> joakimk, that URL is for 8.04, but the same basic rules apply for 9.04,
<[manas]> jedc,  but that on a same machine how to make it working on a diferent??
<durt> ahz, then you know more than me, better to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu.
<joakimk> fccf: jedc, MaskedDriver: Thanks guys :)
<jedc> [manas], the same way, set up a tunnel to the host and then configure firefox to use the socks proxy
<jedc> joakimk, no problem, good luck with the install
<vlad_> all i have in it is auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<MaskedDriver> userone, short answer -> you're cooked...
<jedc> MaskedDriver, i can believe it, gparted takes a while, but i know it works and i dont have or trust windows :p
<MaskedDriver> userone, question: is Ubuntu your #1 OS or your secondary one and is there anything super important on it?
<kaddi> a stupid question about command line: I use "ls | grep 200906" to find all files having 200906 in the name and I want to open alll these files with kate. How do I do that?"ls | grep 200906|kate does not work, niether does"ls | grep 200906>kate
<[manas]> jedc, ssh-server is on 192.168.1.64 so i put everything on ohter machine but it doent work
<MaskedDriver> jedc, I've found Window Vista/7's partitioner is fantastical
<minimec> userone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<grawity> kaddi: kate $(ls | grep 200906)
<userone> MaskedDriver: it says error 8: kernal must be loaded before booting. so the question is, how do I load the kernal
<MaskedDriver> it's really quick and I've had more problems accidentally overwriting my Windows data with gparted
<userone> minimec: thanks, let me look
<kaddi> grawity awesome, thanks!
<grawity> kaddi: Or, better: find . -name '*200906*' -exec kate "{}" \;
<MaskedDriver> userone, read minimec's forum thread
<jgoo> ulimit has a way of limiting a process to a cpu time - is there a way of limiting a process to a realtime?
<kaddi> grawity woah, that looks complicated. What is the difference between the 2 commands? Does find look outside the actual folder?
<[manas]> jedc even on same machine  where is shh-servr it didnt work when i tryed to use 198.164.1.64 ip it only wokred when i used  127.0.0.1
<jgoo> kaddi, find is horrendously programmed
<grawity> kaddi: The 'find' one looks inside subfolders -- and it also won't break if filenames have spaces.
<grawity> kaddi: And, what jgoo said.
<heatmzzr> how do i install (correctly) a .tar.gz file?
<jgoo> kaddi, more tha once I've had to which find / see what version I am running because of a bug, and the API was written by someone from Alaska
<jedc> [manas], i dont understand, what are you trying to do? you need a ssh server running on whichever machine you want to use as a proxy, when you set up 127.0.0.1 as your host on port 9999 it is actually going through the ssh tunnel you set up and using the machine withe the servers port 80 for internet
<MaskedDriver> heatmzzr, .tar.gz is a compressed file like .zip... you need to uncompress it
<MaskedDriver> heatmzzr, then there is a very good chance there is documentation on how to install the software inside of there
<jgoo> heatmzzr, tar -xvf nameof.tar.gz
<vlad_> COME ON
<jedc> heatmzzr, to uncompress right click and extract here, or tar -xzf filename like jgoo said
<Caerbannog> heatmzzr, you really need to uncompress it, cd into folder and read the "install" or 'readme' file
<jgoo> grawity, ulimit - as I feared, only does cputime limits... can I put a shell / process up that will reliably an hero after a certain time?
<kaddi> grawity and jgoo thanks :) I'll stick to grep as long as it works then. :p (I just want to look through my IM logs, all in the same folder, no spaces.)
<grawity> jgoo: Besides "sleep 15; kill -9 pid"?
<jgoo> grawity, oooooooh. wow. simple solution... I like... will I have the pid then... hrm, I'd need to grab it using that script I wrote...
<jedc> [manas], so i think you have it working how you wanted it to
<[manas]> jedc no
<[manas]> jedc 1 sec
<grawity> jgoo: If you are starting the app using &, then try $! or something.
<jgoo> grawity, I have code that runs and kills a process, but under high loads, the server, get this... cannot message the processes reliably within 1 second, so the message is ignored. wow.
<jgoo> grawity, this might be work looking at
<grawity> kill -9 is always reliable :)
<grawity> jgoo: pgrep/pkill may also be useful if you know the process name but not the pid.
<jgoo> grawity, actually I am using kill -9 --- I can't figure out how it doesn't run :(
<ahz> the answer to my question was 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-uk' to show gedit/GTK+ apps in Ukranian
<jgoo> I know the process name! grawity, I renamed all the processes per thread, to make my life easier... nice
<MaskedDriver> ahz, +1
<[manas]> jedc 1 basicly i got desktop whit shh-server which one i wwant to make proxy server so i can use internet at work :))) but for now im trying to test it whit my laptop on which one connection doent work
<jgoo> killall -p 9 procname   @grawity
<jgoo> (its unique anyway)
<jedc> grawity, wow, i never knew about pgrep, thanks a ton
<grawity> jedc, jgoo: And pidof.
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to install webmin from apt-get but it requires some stuff, but those things are not bieng installed automtiacally [dependencies]
<Ushaib> Hi. I'm trying to burn an audio CD with Brasero, and it's hell to add music files. It says I can drag files from the file manager, but when I click a file in Nautilus, Brasero is minimized (rather than just losing focus), and I can't drag any files to it. Adding files manually is hell because the file dialog doesn't remember my last directory: I have to click 5 times before I get there, for every single file.
<jedc> [manas], so you made the ssh tunnel and you were using firefox on your laptop correct?
<Ushaib> Is this (the minimizing of Brasero when I click a file in Nautilus) a bug with Nautilus or with Brasero?
<danbhfive> !webmin | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<codeshah> danbhfive, thanks
<codeshah> !ebo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebo
<codeshah> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<[manas]> jedc yes but it doent work
<maco> Ushaib: doesnt brasero have a filebrowser built in?
<phenomenon> Is any one aware of a linux mass downloader,, so that you can enter a url,, and select/retrieve all downloads on the page?
<jedc> [manas], what does work? because you said it worked earlier when you changed it to 127.0.0.1?
<codeshah> danbh, do you use ebox?
<maco> phenomenon: wget -r <url>
<[manas]> jedc i didnt on my desktop
<MaNU_> how can i create my own irc channel?
<maco> phenomenon: thatll grab the page and everything it links to
<jgoo> MaNU_, what do you want it called?
<grawity> MaNU_: Just /join #channelname. Ask in #freenode for more help.
<MaNU_> ilugiitd
<MaNU_> kk thanks
<Ushaib> maco: thanks. I did not know about this. It really should be in the default view. The average user is not going to know to click View > Show Side Panel
<jgoo> MaNU_, that channel already exists!
<haf1z> guys, im using nvidia graphics. but need to enable the hardware..
<haf1z> do u guys know how to enable it?
<maco> Ushaib: i thought it was, but then i havent used it in about a year, so it couldve changed
<MaNU_> jogo:how do u know that
<jgoo> MaNU_, you do know how to join channels, right?
<maco> haf1z: sytem -> administraton -> hardware drivers
<MaNU_> yes
<jedc> [manas], you didnt what?
<jgoo> MaNU_, type /join thenameofthechanneltoseeifitexists
<jedc> [manas], the internet on the laptop is going through the desktop
<jgoo> MaNU_, riiiight.... so what do you think you should do?
<jgoo> MaNU_, think about it carefully... you want to know if a channel exists... you know how to join channels... take your time.
<MaNU_> yeah i can join that channel
<[manas]> jedc that what i wanted to do
<MaNU_> but there is nobody there
<jgoo> MaNU_, are you sure? but you said you want to create a channel...
<MaNU_> yeah i want to create channel
<jedc> [manas], yes, that is what it is doing when you say 127.0.0.1 port 9999, all firefox know is it gets internet on 9999, but it is really using port 80 of your desktop because you made the ssh tunnel
<jgoo> right... what did I just say then?
<MaNU_> so i have created by joining
<haf1z> maco: i got this Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed?
<phenomenon> Is any one aware of a linux mass downloader,, so that you can enter a url,, and select/retrieve all downloads on the page?
<haf1z> maco: whats is tat?
<firecrotch> phenomenon: wget
<jgoo> MaNU_, yes, create it by joining. Or, to put it another way, you aren't going to explode your computer by typing /join
<MaNU_> now i just have to announce it to the members right?
<haf1z> maco: i want to install new updates
<jgoo> ... MaNU_ right...
<jedc> MaNU_, assuming you created a new one then there wont be anyone else in there
<sburwood> I don't know where to look.  Are there any games out there for the Summer and/or Winter Olympics?
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I am writing a program, actually a tutorial in gtk.  I am trying to compile it, in C.  it compiles but the linker spits out a bunch of "multiple definitions"  I have been trying to track this down in the forums, but I have not seen an answer. So I am asking here.
<jedc> MaNU_, otherwise you joined one people were already using
<jgoo> MaNU_, try joining it then
<MaNU_> kk
<[manas]> jedc, so is it posible somewho to make it working on my laptop?
<MaNU_> jgoo:i have type /join in terminal
<MaNU_> ??
<jgoo> exactly where you are typing now
<jedc> [manas], which computer did you type the ssh -D command and were setting up the proxy in firefox on?
<jgoo> instead of typing ?? type
<bhaskar> hello everybody
<MaNU_> kk
<jgoo>  /join #thename ofthechannel
<phenomenon> firecrotch, thanks firecrotch
<[manas]> jedc, desktop
<phenomenon> blah
<jedc> [manas], if it was your laptop then you have it working, otherwise the ssh tunnel is a little redundant
<CaptainCrook> anyway to sudo save project file in systemfile from a gui app?
<MaNU_> thanks everyone
<jedc> [manas], that is the problem, you need to do the ssh command from your laptop and then setup the proxy exacty the same way on your laptop
<jgoo> MaNU_, you didn't join a channel yet though
<jgoo> MaNU_, pro-tip, just try it now
<linex> fccf: I have been playing with Twinview for the last 15 minutes. It seems that When I maximise a window, the window is 'stretch' across the two screen. Is this normal ?
<jedc> [manas], you dont need to do anything on the desktop, it is running the ssh server fine.
<[manas]> jedc ok let me try
<wiiguy> wich os is best for a simple game server and bouncer ya think ?
<haf1z> guys, i cant watch utube vids.
<codeshah> hmm, trying to install ebox but there are unmet dependencies... it seems like a circular loop... ebox-all: Depends: ebox-communication but it is not going to be installed
<jedc> wiiguy, hehe, this is probably a biased place to ask a question like that :p
<[manas]> jedc, which ip adrees i need to put now my laptop or desktop??
<haf1z> need to install flash player. any1 guide me pls
<danbhfive> codeshah: can you pastebin the error?
<codeshah> I have main, restricted and universe repositories
<codeshah> danbhfive, k
<jedc> [manas], in the ssh command you put your desktop, in the proxy configuration is it the same, 127.0.0.1
<jgoo> this is a h asl e to do on my system now
<codeshah> danbh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/252069/
<[manas]> jedc aaaa now i get it
<jedc> [manas], yay! :D
<codeshah> danbh, also, I think it was installing it before but it got interrupted in the middle... through apt-get, maybe that messed something up
<haf1z> someone can help me regarding flashplayer isntallation pls
<[manas]> jedc just let me try it first
<haf1z> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' when i want to instal flash player
<codeshah> dan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/252071/ is another one... if I literally tryto install everything according to the community docs
<danbhfive> codeshah: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<bullhound> i have a problem accessing internet ,whenever i shutdown my pc and again switch it on the connection is gone .But i still receive packets ....
<codeshah> danbh, 9.10
<codeshah> danbh, on a linode setup i386
<xorred> how can I install ubuntu Server 8.04 from USB?
<xorred> no CD in my server
<randomLik> hey hey hey, can someone who knows tell me whats the thing about fglrx and jaunty. any way to get that working? I DID read docs and end up nowhere! And im not total linux newb. ://
<danbhfive> codeshah: 9.10 is not support here, sorry.  try +1  (it makes sense that there are broken packages, as it hasn't been released.  If you want it to just work, use 9.04)
<ikonia> !install > xorred
<ubottu> xorred, please see my private message
<__theIdiotBox> randomLik, thats the graphics driver
<randomLik> indeed it is
<randomLik> im trying to get it working
<codeshah> danbh, sorry
<codeshah> danbh, 9.04 argh
<Gm4n> I'm trying to get windows dual booting with ubuntu, but XP doesn't boot successfully. Does windows have to be on the first partition of the drive?
<codeshah> danbh, I am switching between windows here and got numbers messed up
<__theIdiotBox> randomLik, what kinda of information you want? be specific
<wiiguy> wich os is best for a simple game server and a bouncer ya think ??
<jedc> xorred, System->administration->USB startup disk creator  to make the usb, then like a normal install
<Revrus> xorred, you can use unetbootin
<codeshah> danbh, Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l :) sorry about that... is there een a 9.10 hah
<donspaulding> I've installed Jaunty, upgraded to Karmic, installed Windows 7 on another partition, and now I'm in a Jaunty LiveCD, how can I reinstall grub as my boot loader and have it dual boot both windows and karmic?
<[manas]> jedc it telling me adress is in use how i can delet t?
<ikonia> Gm4n: that's a ##windows question
<ikonia> !9.10 > donspaulding
<codeshah> danbh, how can I find out what packages on my system may be broken, I guess is the main question... ?
<ubottu> donspaulding, please see my private message
<jleeblanch> can Kubuntu read Windows file system NTFS? Only ask because i have an external 250GB hard drive with basically my life on it
<codeshah> !9.10 > codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah, please see my private message
<jedc> [manas], when you try ssh? or with firefox?
<Gm4n> ikonia: I guess so... I'm pretty sure it's my poor grub config though.
<danbhfive> codeshah: ok, I still don't have the package ebox-all, so I don't think I can help
<ikonia> Gm4n: what is the error when it boots ?
<jleeblanch> anyone?
<MadGirl> i heard anyone was using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<randomLik> well i would like to know whats the right way to install it. following instructions from docs didnt get me any success, and i was reading about incompatibility with fglrx and x server in jaunty
<codeshah> danbh, ah, yes... it is from ebox's own repository ... I should go ask them eh?
<Gm4n> there's no error; the windows boot screen appears for a second then the laptop reboots
<jedc> jleeblanch, yes it can
<xorred> dudes don't send me this... I know that Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways
<xorred> I CAN"T install via USB
<xorred> the Server edition
<jleeblanch> ok, thank you!!
<xorred> notice - Server
<FloodBot3> xorred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Gm4n: doesn't sound like anything to do with grub
<ikonia> xorred: why ?
<userone> donspaulding: WAIT! I just used the live cd to do that with vista  and the filesystem is now messed up
<xorred> it dies on second reboot
<xorred> I follow all online instructions I can find
<randomLik> umwh too crowdede here :&/
<ikonia> xorred: define "dies"
<xorred> second reboot - and it can't find the "CD"
<Gm4n> ikonia: well, it didn't appear in the grub menu.lst, so I had to code it in myself. After some futzing around, I got it this far, but I'm not sure I set it all up right
<danbhfive> codeshah: yeah, and I only have 0.12 ebox available.  Maybe you should check your sources?
<[manas]> jedc ssh
<donspaulding> userone: which FS? ubuntu or windows?
<codeshah> danbh, do you have it installed from the ubuntu repositories? Maybe I should do that
<xorred> I even created a special USB with the special initrd etc as in all online instructions I could find
<ikonia> Gm4n: if it starts to boot, grub has done it's thing,
<xorred> nothing works for me
<randomLik> if there is any expert who can help me with fglrx and jaunty feel free to PM me!
<aksci> please help! the front audio jack of my cabinet doesn't work except for system beep!
<ikonia> xorred: second reboot ??? there should only be one reboot, install then reboot
<xorred> so if anyone installed ever the server from usb...
<xorred> yea first reboot sorry
<danbhfive> codeshah: I don't have it installed, but I'm looking at the version numbers, etc
<userone> donspaulding: ubuntu
<ikonia> xorred: how far does it get to boot before it complains
<jedc> [mamas], try ps -e | grep ssh and kill the ssh process's, its probably running a tunnel from when you tried earlier
<xorred> install - reboot - and it needs to mount the "CD" again
<Kris07> Hi, I just have a quick question. Is there a way to put your album art on to your iPod?
<userone> donspaulding: i followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<[manas]> jedc doesnt work on laptop
<jedc> [manas]* my bad
<codeshah> danbh, ok, now installing from main repositories, deleted the ebox repos...
<xorred> the Server for 8.04 does reboot once and then continue with the installation after the reboot
<donspaulding> userone: with jaunty or karmic?
<xorred> but it can't as it can't find the CD
<xorred> and it's a USB...
<guntbert> xorred: did you know that there is a channel #ubuntu-server too?
<xorred> design flaw
<xorred> no
<ikonia> xorred: it's not a design flaw
<xorred> joining
<ikonia> xorred: it's user error
<FloodBot3> xorred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jedc> [manas], try a different port then, like 9900
<xorred> no it is as most servers don't have CD...
<[manas]> jedc i did
<userone> donspaulding: i admit i could have made the error, so just use with caution. JJ 9.04 64bit
<[manas]> jedc i did 9998
<ikonia> xorred: nonsense, but that's not for this channel
<xorred> why did they have to make it so hard to install from usb?
<jedc> [manas], what is the error?
<[manas]> jedc and it doesnt work
<xorred> ikonia: you ever installed from usb the server?
<danbhfive> codeshah: yeah, if you are using ebox repos, you should ask them about getting it working
<xorred> if not stfu
<ikonia> xorred: they didn't, it sounds like you've not got the process
<ikonia> xorred: never done a server install, but done the desktop many times, and it's the same thing
<xorred> it sounds you're talking stuff you never did
<xorred> lol same thing
<xorred> you make me laugh
<[manas]> jedc its no error in ssh just firefox doesnt connect to internet
<donspaulding> userone: I upgraded to Karmic precisely because Jaunty 64 kept screwing up my FS.
<Revrus> xorred, do you have another machine running ubuntu or debian on your network?
<guntbert> !attitude | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kris07> Hi, I just have a quick question. Is there a way to put your album art on to your iPod?
<Revrus> xorred, you can do a pxe install
<jedc> xorred, you need to make sure the boot order is looking for usb, not all bios's support booting from usb, ubuntu-server is basically ubuntu without a graphical desktop environment, not very different
<ikonia> !install > xorred
<ubottu> xorred, please see my private message
<ikonia> xorred: double check the steps in the link ubottu has sent you
<jedc> [manas], oh, an you changed the proxy configuration to use the same port as with ssh?
<xorred> no jedc, it mounts ok the first time
<xorred> but it can't find the "CD" on first reboot after the initial setup steps
<ikonia> xorred: double check the steps in the link ubottu has sent you
<Revrus> xorred, did you try a pxe install?
<xorred> lol ikonia... ok I'll just /ignore
<firecrotch> xorred: After the first reboot, your system should be good to go
<xorred> Revrus: I'll try pxe
<jedc> xorred, if you are trying to install software then you should edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd, just use the network
<ikonia> xorred: why is that funny, have you checked the URL that ubottu sent you
<xorred> firecrotch: you've never installed the server too, right?
<[manas]> jedc, first time i heart what
<ikonia> xorred: it walks you through the process
<[manas]> jedc, first time i heart that
<userone> donspaulding: fortunately i just finished fresh installs of vista and jaunty. looks like I will have to start again
<xorred> no it does Not, as it's a USB install of the SERVER
<xorred> not the Desktop
<ikonia> xorred: the desktop and server install are the same process
<[manas]> jedc, how to do it?
<jedc> [manas], what?
<Revrus> xorred, this will require another machine running linux https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<xorred> lol ikonia
<ikonia> xorred: you move the file systems to the usb stick and it boots them
<Kris07> Hi, I just have a quick question. Is there a way to put your album art on to your iPod?
<blue0488> I need help seeing my cpu temp in ubuntu 64 nothing is working
<xorred> try installing a server from usb ok?
<proq> ubuntu won't let me launch a process as one user in another user's display, including root (which IMO doesn't make sense).  is there a way to change this?
<firecrotch> xorred: Actually I HAVE installed ubuntu-server, considering that all of my servers run it
<userone> donspaulding: i even used ext4, so i wasn't expecting many problems
<xorred> I run only linux on all my machines Revrus
<ikonia> xorred: try listening and reading, the process is the same
<[manas]> jedc, sorry i wrote something else
<ikonia> xorred: the image you use will be different but the process is the same
<xorred> ikonia, please stop ok
<donspaulding> userone: I was in the same boat.
<ibuclaw> I agree with ikonia
<[manas]> jedc, yes i chnage same port in ssh and firefox
<ibuclaw> I've done far too many installs to know the process inside out
<ibuclaw> it is all the same ;)
<Jmart> damn this is a big channel
<jedc> [manas], did ssh give the same output as on your desktop?
<[manas]> jedc, yes
<xorred> dudes, unless you DID it, shut up please... you're the ones talking nonsense ... server != desktop install
<Revrus> xorred, ive done it, its the same thing
<strange> hey guys anyone have a guide so i can resize my main partition and make a small 3gb partition from taht?
<ikonia> xorred: drop the attitude now
<grawity> [manas]: http://sine.cluenet.org:8080/~grawity/trash/firefox-socks-config.png
<userone> donspaulding: i had looked online quite a lot before moving to 64 jaunty. there was no mention of it being unstable now.
<jedc> xorred, ubuntu-server is exactly the same to my knowledge, just doesnt install as much by default...
<randomLik> fglrx and ubuntu 9.04 - how to get it working?!   >_>
<MaskedDriver> can someone +b him please?
<ibuclaw> +1
<jedc> xorred, you could strip down normal ubuntu and have the same install
<megra> strange, try the livecd with gparted
 * proq has installed the server from usb
<strange> megra: oh to add difficulty through ssh the box is remote :)
<__theIdiotBox> any one well versed with PAE , currently i'm running jaunty 32 bit and having 4 gig ram..as my kernel is not able to access beyond 3gig, i want to enable support for that using PAE...anyone using this feature plz help me out.
<ibuclaw> xorred, you could use UNetBootIn to copy the Server ISO onto the USB pendrive
<Revrus> xorred, since you seem so paranoid that your talking to inexperienced people, ive done this for a friends machine as a replacement for a bsd server which he was starting to completely hate, its the same process
<userone> donspaulding: anyway, the vista should be intact. that takes ages to reinstall. jj 64 is very quick in comparison, and i have good backups of the data
<jedc> [manas], im not sure then, if ssh worked, then firefox should, you sure you did everything on your laptop this time right? nothing on the desktop?
<[manas]> grawity, i know does the way i done
<megra> strange, well, there are some tools in command line, but i don't know them. And I hope you are not willing to resize the / partition, cause it will fail (ssh still used)
<[manas]> jedc, yes only on the laptop nothing on desctop
<Kris07> Hi, I just have a quick question. Is there a way to put your album art on to your iPod?
<apoleo12> When I type sudo fsck, /dev/sdc5 is mounted, I get a message says 'WARNING!!! running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause severe filesystem damage. Do I really want to continue?
<[manas]> jedc, maybe because i was trying on desktop before?
<megra> apoleo12, no you don't !
<strange> megra: thats indeed what im planning :)
<Revrus> Kris07, not sure exactly how the ipod does its album art, but with an mp3 player i had, as long as you have the album art file in the same folder as the song, it should show it
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, without recompiling kernel with PAE, you're only option is 64bit I think.
<megra> apoleo12, you need to unmount the partition first : sudo umount /dev/sdc
<danbhfive> !fsck > apoleo12
<apoleo12> megra: so what command is it to check the HDD for intergity?
<ubottu> apoleo12, please see my private message
<jedc> [manas], yes, maybe restart both so you know you dont have any processes lingering from before, dont do anything with the desktop and try again?
<guntbert> !ipod | Kris07 have you seen
<ubottu> Kris07 have you seen: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jedc> [manas], basically it should work heh :p
<Kris07> Revrus, Nah that doesn't work
<[manas]> !iphone
<megra> apoleo12, but you will maybe have some errors ("device still in use")
<apoleo12> I see
<__theIdiotBox> okey..was just googling ...and yes that is the only option i guess: ibuclaw ...thanks..let me see the viability of this option...
<Kris07> Guntbert, I don't have a problem adding tracks, just the album art
<[manas]> jedc, i know but it didnt :P
<megra> apoleo12, however, you can force the check at startup via a command (which i forgot)
<[manas]> jedc, ok let me restart hoppuly it will after
<apoleo12> I had a bad crash earlier... was wondering how the OS and HDD integerity are now
<guntbert> Kris07: sorry, I cannto help, but usually those "hints" contain several usefuls links
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, ooh ... it looks like the server kernel has PAE enabled
<guntbert> *cannot
<apoleo12> megra: you forget? ha ha that is useless :P
<Seemless> just a question dos this xchat take comads like irc? so linke /server ect
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<apoleo12> megra: what happens if I didnt unmount it?
<guntbert> Seemless: yes...
<Seemless> thx
<ibuclaw> (if you haven't done so already)
<megra> apoleo12, do you want to check the / partition  ?
<Seemless> :)
<jedc> apoleo12, if it is messed up it will probably run fsck automatically when you boot it next time
<maito> hello
<megra> apoleo12, if so, :     sudo touch forcefsck           ; adn then reboot
<Blizzeand> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<apoleo12> megra: yea if I need to be...?
<megra> apoleo12, if so, :     sudo touch forcefsck           ; adn then reboot
<apoleo12> jedc: Ok thanks for the info
<apoleo12> I'll note that down
<maito> does the ubuntu install/livecd have ntfs-3g?
<bullhound> [jedc]whenever i restart my pc i am not able to connect to the net but its working fine with other computers which have windows and ubuntu 8
<ibuclaw> maito, yes
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw, thanks...but i need to re-compile the kernel...googliing gave me the same information...nobody is talking about recompiling the kernel...i'm a missing something?
<maito> ibuclaw: great, thank you. :) is there a source that shows what the cd contains?
<rufensis> Does anyone know where I can find my config file for the network manager vpn client?  I set up a vpn yesterday, but I'd like to examine the actual config file and cannot find it in /etc/ppp/peers/
<jedc> bullhound, can you connect once the computer boots up?
<megra> apoleo12, or just (reboot + fsck) :    shutdown -rF now
<apoleo12> megra: -rF is reboot fsck?
<userone> ok, before i break another install, has anyone a more reliable way of getting vista to appear on the grub boot menu without following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371530
<ibuclaw> maito, in aptitude. Tasks -> Unrecognised Tasks -> ubuntu-live -> ntfs-progs
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw, i guess that command install PAE enable kernel..thats it..no compiling needed, right? but will that kernel be the bleeding-edge..as I keep my system updated on almost daily basis...?
<blue0488> I am using a i7 cpu and I am unable to get the cpu temp from lm-sensors can anyone help?
<bullhound> [jedc] only after sometime when i try to reenable the network it again connects
<rufensis> I am, btw, fully connected with the vpn I set up.  It works fine, so I want to export the config to a home media server and operate through terminal
<Revrus> userone, thats the best way to do it
<apoleo12> megra: ok I see those denotes.
<megra> apoleo12, yeap :)
<apoleo12> megra: one more thing if I could?
<userone> Revrus: ok,i'll try again. i followed that thread and then nothing would boot. just went to grub> prompt
<nyterage> I'm using nonstandard port for Postfix SMTPD because my isp filters port 25, like most do. The problem now is that nobody else will be able to email me because of course their SMPTD servers only know to connect to my servers on port 25. So I'm wondering what I have to do to get around this?
<Revrus> userone, make sure that you change nothing before the ## ## End Default Options ## ## line
<jedc> bullhound, this is an issue with your wireless card and drivers, i have some of those issues myself, wicd might worked better for network-manager, but i dont know, i dont know much about that
<apoleo12> megra: each time I boot I get into grub menu... and I had to select since it couldnd find the path....
<OH_U_MAD> Hello
<Revrus> userone, also make sure (hd0,0) is the actual location of your Vista partition, it isnt always taht
<Brazz> You know sometimes I wonder.... Using Script for support might somehow make me vunerable, afterall I have no security whatsoever active atm while using my Ubuntu 9.04... Would there be anti-virus/firewall for linux/ubuntu 9.04 that I could use or any other internet security device that I should be awared of?
<OH_U_MAD> I need help with Ubuntu
<mac_v> OH_U_MAD: | !ask
<Brazz> OH_U_MAD: be more specific pal.
<mizipzor> the (proprietary, i think) drivers for the inter integrated gfx cards found in the package repository is giving one of my games (run through wine) problems... are there any open source drivers (or similar) in the repository i can try?
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, the linux kernel is a security update, anything that is updated in generic will be updated in server.
<userone> Revrus: so how can i check?
<OH_U_MAD> Ubuntu will not start up
<mac_v> !ask | OH_U_MAD
<ubottu> OH_U_MAD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OH_U_MAD> what do i do
<maito> ibuclaw: I have a laptop that wont boot to windows, I will take backups using the livecd (from internal hdd to external hdd, both use ntfs)
<nyterage> #linux
<krishalpin> Hello guys - new to ubunto, really struggling to get started!
<Karmic> Stop spam, read a book!
<OH_U_MAD> <OH_U_MAD> Ubuntu will not start up
<Revrus> userone, umm...blank mind atm, umm...idk ._.
<krishalpin> sorry i just noticed the typo!
<guntbert> nyterage: ask in ##networking, but you should nut run your own private mail server attached to the internet if you are not *well* experienced with mail servers
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, it's just that server enables a few more options/optimisations than what generic has been compiled with.
<jedc> brazz, probably not neccesary, especially if you are behind a router
<bullhound> [jedc] can u give me any links regrading those issues . . .
<maito> ibuclaw: it's going to be an all-nighter ;) thanks for your help
<guntbert> *not run
<userone> Revrus: ok,no worries. at least i know now that i should CHECK that!! :-)
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw, and i guess all the packages that i use will be the same on that kernel as well. or do i need to re-install those pacakges?
<nyterage> all-nighters are fun!
<guntbert> !ot | nyterage
<ubottu> nyterage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ibuclaw> maito, yep, that should work just fine... I've done it plenty of times with friends/my own workstation
<codeshah> what sftp software should I use hmm
<Brazz> jedc: hehe, I believe its necessary, I need to use my credit card and manage bank accounts... without internet security is to give a lot of information I dont want away.
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: for the new pae-enable kernel
<nyterage> guntbert, it's for a develolopment machine... and everything is 100% secure, non open relay
<Brazz> *is to give information away that I dont want to give away*
<nyterage> and besides, how else do you learn ?
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<OH_U_MAD> iss someone going to help me or what
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, installing the pae-enabled kernel will need no further action other than install + reboot
<OH_U_MAD> ..
<guntbert> nyterage: lets take it to ##networking
<nyterage> uhuh
<Revrus> could somebody tell userone how to check what partition his windows drive is on for grub? my minds blank atm
<mac_v> OH_U_MAD: simply saying "ubuntu wont start" is not helpful... describe in more detail , if anyone knows they will help
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, here is a good page of reference: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<Pelo> I started a print job with the printer turned off,  decided that I didn'T want to print it so I removed it from the print queue gui , but when I turn the printer on , it still tries to print gibberish , how would I stop it doing that ?
<alongenemylines> Revrus - fdisk -l
<mizipzor> how do i check which video driver the x server is using?
<Revrus> userone, fdisk -l
<Pelo> mizipzor, chech in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<userone> Revrus: if i get the location of the vista partition wrong, why should that stop grub from booting into ubuntu? thats the problem i had
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: thanks...and i'll not create any issues with my current/existing packages, right? so i think i should install that...and i guess later on i can remove/disable that as well, right?
<yung3r> всем привет
<Karmic> In order to use fdisk -l you need to use sudo
<Brazz> You know sometimes I wonder.... Using Script for support might somehow make me vunerable, afterall I have no security whatsoever active atm while using my Ubuntu 9.04... Would there be anti-virus/firewall for linux/ubuntu 9.04 that I could use or any other internet security device that I should be awared of?
<ikog_> If I run stuff like "export BLAH=something" from a #!/bin/bash script, it doesn't actually set the variable, if I run it line by line from the prompt, it does. Can anyone explain why?
<Brazz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: thanks
<Revrus> userone, it shouldnt, you must of messed up something in the default options too, or it corrupted when you saved
<jedc> brazz, what i mean is, ubuntu is not vulnerable to viruses in the same way that windows is, and if you are giving out your credit card info etc the real security concern is whether you trust the website and whether they handle your information securely
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, I only advise that if you use any restricted packages (ie: NViDIA drivers), de-activate them first, then install the server kernel, then when you reboot, activate them again.
<jedc> brazz, however you could setup firestarter, which is a firewall, i dont have any experience with that though
<ikog_> ah apparently I should run it with "source"
<Brazz> jedc: that was more of an answer I was looking for.
<Brazz> jedc: thank you.
<mazda01_> how would I go about connecting to an x11vnc server at home when the x11vnc server is running on a machine on my internal network, i want to tunnel it through ssh but the problem is that the ssh server is running on comp1 but i want to see the x11vnc server running on comp2. i do have ssh access to comp2 is i first go to comp1. can soneone please assist?
<userone> Revrus: ok, so if fdisk says /dev/sda1 start..1 then the entry should be hd0,1 and not hd0,0?
<Brazz> jedc: I always liked more to play safe than sorry.
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: i'm on dell 1555 that uses ati mobility radeon graphics: fglrx drivers i guess. btw, how to disable that any idea on that?
<ejv> you can always compile your own kernel into a hardened profile
<ejv> to enhance your security
<alongenemylines> mazda01: if you want to do nice, fast x11 over ssh, look into freenx
<Jeruvy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, if it isn't in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. Then you should have nothing to worry about.
<mazda01_> do i need to setup a vpn on the server that has the ssh server running which i have access to from the outside world?
<ibuclaw> Brazz, what type of firewall setup were you looking for?
<Revrus> Brazz, while there IS viruses for linux, they are no more then local email spammers, and things that might copy things that are at  /home/user/ directory and anywhere else, linux uses permisiion system that will not allow any program to write anywhere but places it has permission, so a virus would have to get root permission, and you would have to give it your root password
<zion_> jedc, i restarted now but when i do command it doesnt to nothing just freeze
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: yes its the only one out there
<ejv> features like grsecurity, pax, provide protections against stack smashing, buffer overuns, etc.
<[manas]> jedc, i restarted now but when i do command it doesnt to nothing just freeze
<alongenemylines> mazda01: you shouldn't need a vpn, just make sure you have the proper ports forwarded
<ejv> and that bot is wrong, you should by all means play with the kernel, this is linux for crying out loud
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<ibuclaw> Brazz, if you are behind a router, you are protected full stop ... so long as you aren't port forwarding/triggering
<__theIdiotBox> i guess i can click on remove and that will de-activate that, right? : ibuclaw
<Revrus> userone, sda1 would be (hd0,0)
<grawity> ejv: Ubuntu is Linux for newbies.
<eth01> how do you set permissions on a file?
<jedc> [manas], ssh? try "ping ipofdesktop" to make sure there is a route to the computer
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, yeah
<eth01> (777(
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: thank you very much
<dominik_> irc.icestarirc.org
<jedc> brazz, i was referring to what revrus mentioned
<ejv> grawity: its not, although it tends to have a large newcomer population
<planet8> wtf is the cpufreq_conservative module remove from the generic kernel?
<Brazz> Thank you very much guys, you've been rather helpful.
<mazda01_> alongenemylines: so i would need to forward what ports. the x11vnc server is running on comp2 port 5900 and I am ssh'd into the comp1 right now. not sure how to set this up which is why i am asking
<[manas]> jedc, my mistake sorry put wrong ip dumb
<Brazz> jedc: I was just worried, nothing specific, just worried.
<jedc> [manas],  hehe
<ibuclaw> Brazz, no problem, though it is just my opinion that having a firewall installed on your OS just protects you from people within your own network.
<CrAzYoNi> What is the name of the application that allow to run Windows applications under Ubuntu?
<userone> Revrus: thats what i did before, following the thread. oh well, i will just try again.
<jedi06> how do i download flash for firefox
<jedc> Brazz, understandable, especially if you are coming from a windows background where there is a real danger or keyloggers and trojans being on your computer and such
<Brazz> jedc: got a few books to read, "Practical UNIX and Internet Security" is among the "Must read" list.
<ibuclaw> It's the router's job is to drop packets from the outside world...
<alongenemylines> mazda01: if you're just trying to vnc to a home pc from an outside network, just set up the port forward on your router.
<Brazz> ibuclaw: would you recomend any firewall?
<alongenemylines> jedi06: install adobe-flash-plugin through apt-get or synaptic
<ibuclaw> Brazz, that would depend on what you want out of your firewall.
<Revrus> Brazz, while i agree with ibuclaw, i believe that firewalls are a tad useless overall, because all they do is block ports for servers taht you would try to be using, and only help when there is an unkown server being ran with secfurity flaws in the coding
<mazda01_> alongenemylines: im not at home and the only port i am ever going to open on my home router is port 22, which is already open.
<Brazz> jedc: indeed, its hard to believe in a place with no crime when you come from somewhere that crime rates are high.
<Revrus> userone, ok then, good luck
<ibuclaw> Brazz, if you want "locked down and never to be opened", then I recommend configuring iptables yourself.
<mazda01_> alongenemylines: i want to tunnel everything thru the ssh tunnel, like internet browsing and vnc and what not.
<jedi06> alongenemylines, i see flashplugin-installer
<[manas]> jedc doesnt work
<jedi06> and  it is already installed alongenemylines
<Brazz> I just dont want to be invaded or somehow get keylogged.
<ibuclaw> Brazz, if you want "locked down but flexible", then gufw is probably the route to go down.
<jedc> [manas], the firefox part?
<userone> Revrus: thanks. if I am not back online soon,you will know everything went well! :-) bye!
<Brazz> ibuclaw: I just want not to be invaded or somehow get keylogged.
<Revrus> userone, ok then
<jedi06> alongenemylines, also flashplugin-nonfree
<caty> Heya, I was wondering how you delete programs with terminal, I'm new to this sort of thing. Thank you.
<ibuclaw> Brazz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<fccf> mazda01: you can tunnel X over ssh with ssh -X user@host
<Brazz> ibuclaw: Thank you!
<ibuclaw> Brazz, no need to worry about keyloggers ... mostly just crackers/rootkits
<yojesus12> i got a problem its not serious i guess but it just bugs me when i turn on my computer their is no boot screen its just black any ideas?
<alongenemylines> mazda01: if ssh is the only port you're going to keep open, and only to 1 syste,. you can either ssh-X to each (which raw x11 packets are very slow), or if you're wanting vnc-like desktops, you need to use freenx
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: was just looking at that link you mentioend....someone is talking about VMware being not supported by this server kernel...as i heavily use VMWare/VBox...thta might be a problem...any idea/advice on this?
<mizipzor> to get a game working in wine i was suggested to "try another video driver"... how would i go about that? i know the exact model/name for the card and chipset... but the package repository doesnt give me any good hits
<edbian> yojesus12: You need to edit your kernel options and throw in some vga=<somenumber>
<edbian> yojesus12: PM me
<Brazz> ibuclaw: I just dont want someone to get in and see things I dont wish to show anyone, if you know what I mean.
<jedc> [manas], are you doing this with a local ip on a LAN?
<[manas]> jedc, yes
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, hmm... I wouldn't anything on that. (I use kvm myself).
<yovan> Hi every one
<jedc> Brazz if you dont run any type of server then there isnt much of a chance of that
<fccf> CrAzYoNi: that is 'wine' for questions about 'wine' ask in #winehq
<alongenemylines> mazda01: freenx will go compeltely over port 22, although with your current setup, you'd have to remote to your comp1, then from there, remote to comp2.  honestly, i d it from time to time from work, to my home, to another sytem at home.  i have 10mbps/1mbps at home, and it's not that slow really
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: fiine...thanks
<Jeruvy> __theIdiotBox: the best solution is not to use the unsupported kernel.
<Brazz> jedc: Thank you pal, and no, I dont run a server.
<yovan> I'm new on ubuntu and have installed the latest vesrsion of ubuntu : 9.04
<jedi06> i already have flashplugin-nonfree it is not working
<__theIdiotBox> Jeruvy: meaning there by?
<aurax> sup folks
<alongenemylines> jedi06: which release of ubuntu are you running?
<aurax> any idea how to solve execvp: No such file or directory
<yovan> I cannoyt rip a cd to mp3
<fccf> !enter | yovan
<jedi06> 9,04
<ubottu> yovan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, I believe for vmware it is 'sudo vmware-config.pl' to recompile the driver. and /etc/init.d/vboxdrv to recompile the virtualbox driver. But if you have dkms installed, it should do what it can for most things.
<ikonia> aurax: what are you trying to do
<jedi06> alongenemylines, x64 9.04
<alongenemylines> ah, x64
<fccf> !codecs | yovan
<ubottu> yovan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mazda01_> fccf: my host machine i am on right now at jury duty is a powerbook g4 running mac os X 10.5.6. i want to check out my computer on my internal network, but the only port that's open is 22 and that's to the main file server. so i want to first ssh into the file server, then can't i create a tunnel from the file server to the computer I want to connect to? then run x11vnc thru that tunnel?
<CrAzYoNi> Thanks fccf :)
<race321> salut
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, I haven't used vmware since 1.0.6 though ;)
<race321> jai un bug
<race321> sur ubuntu
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: i have no idea about dkms...
<jedc> [manas], can you show me the ssh command you did and the output in pastebin?
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: i use both vm and vbox heavily
<jedc> [manas], and the proxy information you used?
<race321> un probleme de son
<alongenemylines> mazda01: you'll need to ssh -X from your laptop, to comp1, then ssh -X to comp2 from comp1
<yovan> Thanks but sound juicer does not work
<caty> Can someone please help, thanks. I was wondering how you delete programs with terminal, I'm new to this sort of thing. Thank you.
<race321> qui peut maider
<guntbert> !ot | mazda01_ please ask in ##networking
<ubottu> mazda01_ please ask in ##networking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<muxxx> guys, I am looking for some help with using jaunty on my old laptop. the problem is that I couldn't enable DMA on the HDD. CPU load during disk operations is 100%. hdparm -i reports that DMA is supported, but getting/setting it reports an incorrect ioctl. BIOS doesn't support setting DMA. both the HDD and the chipset support DMA. any ideas?
<Jeruvy> __theIdiotBox: I think you are asking 'what does that mean?' and that would be full support in a vm.  vs. NO or incomplete support in a vm
<aurax> ikonia, ionice
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, if when you reboot and things don't quite work, you can easily reboot and go back into the generic kernel, then uninstall the server kernel.
<ikonia> aurax: pardon ?
<multiverse> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64bit.  I installed VMWare, then applied patches.  After patching is done I get this error message:  http://pastebin.com/d592b207
<yovan> sound juicer run on a terminal shows "segmentation fault"
<jedc> caty, ps -e will show you currently running processes and find the pid of the one you want to kill, then you can type kill <pid>,
<yovan> can  u help me with that.....
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, installing a new kernel isn't a big thing in Linux. Everything is made to work like lego, snapping on and off.
<guntbert> caty: use: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<jedc> caty, or pgrep <programname> to get the pid
<Revrus> multiverse, try "sudo apt-get remove vmmon"
<jedi06> in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins i have flashplugin-alternative.so
<aurax> ikonia ionice in /usr/bin
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: yes you are right...i should give it a try...its just like putting a new kernel...i can always fall back on the older/working kernel
<Jeruvy> multiverse: follow it's instructions ,they are not compatible.
<ikonia> aurax: well it's missing the command it wants - so you'll have to install it
<caty> Thank you!! jedc and guntbert :)
<ikonia> multiverse: 3rd part vmware support is in #vmware
<ikonia> multiverse: the compatability is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, I just wish I had the privilege to have > 4GB of RAM, then I would test it out for sure :)
<guntbert> caty: what did you want to do: uninstall or stop the program?
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: i
<Bharani> how to install sun jdk 6 in ubuntu jaunty jackalope?
<fccf> mazda01: does your "File Server" have an X server running?
<guntbert> !java | Bharani
<ubottu> Bharani: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: i'm going to install those thigns to enable PAE...lets hope for the best...thank you guys....
<ibuclaw> __theIdiotBox, I'll see you in a few minutes.
<AbortedFajitas> Hello All.  I am hoping someone can help me..  I have setup LDAP auth on Ubuntu so that the CIO of my company stops bitching about having two seperate passwords.  But the only problem is, it is still asking for both the Unix password and LDAP password when authenticating.  Is there any way to make it just ask for the LDAP password?
<yovan> is there a french ubuntu forum guys?
<caty> guntbert, Un-install a program.
<ibuclaw> just ping if you need any further assistance
<fccf> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> yovan: not that I'm aware of
<Bharani> @ubottu - I am not looking fot JRE. I'm looking for JDK
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: sure :-)
<AbortedFajitas> I'm guessing I would have to change a pam.d\common file?
<guntbert> caty: for uninstallation my command was the right one
<alongenemylines> jedi06: i use 32 bit...  i've seen on various sites about people installing an alpha version of adobe's flash plugin for 64 bit.  i've also seen people install 32 bit firefox and adobe flash.  search the ubuntu forums, i'm sure you'll find plenty of how-to's there
<[manas]> jedc, http://pastebin.ca/1526944
<ikonia> jedi06: I assume you have flashplugin-nonfree installed ?
<jedi06> yes
<ikonia> jedi06: what version  ?
<caty> guntbert, Yerp I know.
<jedi06> i'm using x64 apparently there are problems
<ikonia> jedi06: I'm on it now - no problem
<guntbert> caty: ok:)
<[manas]> jedc, and proxy 127.0.0.1 9996
<jedi06> ikonia, 9.04
<ikonia> jedi06: what version of the flashplugin-nonfree package
<guntbert> !ldap | AbortedFajitas
<ubottu> AbortedFajitas: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<multiverse> Jeruvy had the most productive answer.  Thank you.
<spO> have any of you made a custom kernel? How do you install proprietary drivers like ati/fglrx on a custom kernel? I compiled 2.6.30 kernel , but i cannot install fglrx for it
<jedi06> ikonia 10.0.32.18
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ibuclaw> sp0 I use nvidia ... I just get the drivers from the manufacturer website
<guntbert> spO: custom kernels are not supported here
<jerkman> hey, i am running out of disk space, i know th obvious solutions, but is there a compression option
<ikonia> jedi06: did you have it working then upgrade - or clean install it (flash plugin)
<jedi06> ikonia 10.0.32.18ubuntuo0.9.04.1
<guntbert> !kernel | spO but
<ubottu> spO but: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jedi06> ikonia, don't remember
<jerkman>  /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> jedi06: can you show me the output of dpkg -l | grep flash please
<ikonia> jedi06: use the pastebin if it's long
<guntbert> jerkman: don't type a blank at the start of your line (/ must be the first character)
<jedc> [manas], it looks like you did "ssh -D 9996 zion@192.168.1.64" from the desktop, you need to do it from the laptop
<jerkman> hey, i am running out of disk space, i know th obvious solutions, but is there a compression option
<fccf> jerkman: you got a space before the /msg
<[manas]> jedc, i did from laptop
<jerkman> guntbert: fccf thanks, i realise
<ikonia> jerkman: the command is "compress" and it can compress files
<jerkman> ikonia: will the files still be openable
<jedi06> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d727583f9
<ikonia> jedi06: no, you'd have to uncompress them
<jedi06> what
<jedc> [manas],  "zion@zion-desktop:~$ ssh -D 9996 zion@192.168.1.64" your laptop is named zion-desktop?
<ikonia> jedi06: sorry not you
<jerkman> the files are in constant access, ikonia
<fccf> jerkman: perhaps clean your apt cache to start
<innomen> Why can't i take out gedit without deleting "ubuntu desktop" What exactly does ubuntu desktop encompass? the whole computer to me falls under "ubuntu desktop"
 * dann any1 from belgium in here plz need a little bit help, if you don't mind
<ikonia> jerkman: you'd have to uncompress them
<ikonia> dann: just ask the channel
<jerkman> fccf: how much space
<innomen> its a crappy text editor and i want it gone
<ikonia> innomen: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<[manas]> jedc, no but i sver i didt in on laptop
<firecrotch> innomen: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that depends on all the other software
<jedc> innomen, the gnome desktop environment i think, geddit is a gnome program
<firecrotch> innomen: it can safely be removed
<ikonia> innomen: it only takes up a few k of space - why remove it
<jerkman> ikonia: unfortunately not an option :p
<innomen> firecrotch, oh good, cool
<ikonia> jerkman: then you need to manage your storage better
<muxxx> guys, could somebody help me with my libata (?) problem?
<innomen> ikonia, it keeps getting in my way
<fccf> jerkman: that's all the archives of every download, update, etc you have downloaded for ubuntu
<ikonia> jedi06: what happens when you try to view flash
<innomen> ikonia, also principal
<Guest58782> innomen: ikonia, also principal
<ikonia> innomen: get's in your way ?
<Guest58782> ikonia: innomen: get's in your way ?
<ikonia> Guest58782: what ?
<Guest58782> ikonia: Guest58782: what ?
<jedi06> ikonia it is just blank
<jedc> [manas], try again from laptop and post output, maybe you posted the wrong output?
<Guest58782> jedi06: ikonia it is just blank
<jerkman> ikonia:  i have a 500gb drive, 89% full
<Guest58782> jedc: [manas], try again from laptop and post output, maybe you posted the wrong output?
<FloodBot3> Guest58782: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> innomen: you can tell nautilus to use another editor
<jerkman> fccf:  how then...
<mizipzor> to get a game working in wine i was suggested to "try another video driver"... how would i go about that? i know the exact model/name for the card and chipset... but the package repository doesnt give me any good hits
 * dann can some1 from belgium please translate something for me
<jedc> Guest58782, creepy...
<ikonia> dann: try the belgium loco - this channel is not for translation
<forceflow> dann: I'm from belgium
<guntbert> dann: join ##translation, there is a bot that does that for you
<innomen> ikonia, it's just annoying, there are a billion filetypes it's associated with
<dann> forceflow: can i pm you plz?
<forceflow> dann: go ahead
<ikonia> innomen: associate them with something else
<KB1JWQ> !pm
<ikonia> dann: forceflow mega approach, thank you
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KB1JWQ> !pm | dan
<innomen> ikonia, yea i dont wanna argue about what i want :P
<ubottu> dan: please see above
<ikonia> innomen: ok - then don't, I'm just trying to stop you making a mistake for the sake of a few k
<ikonia> innomen: remove it then
<guntbert> innomen: you can always right click on a file, open with...
<[manas]> jedc, it show the same i can make a screen prin if u dont trust me
<innomen> could i tell the os to swap all gedity associations with scite in one go?
<imran> I need help, I'm trying to get DRI on my Savage ProDDR (AkA "Twister") and need some help... Anyone???
<jerkman> fccf: how do i do that then
<alongenemylines> you can always use "preffered applications" to change the default editor
<jedc> [manas], i think i know what happened, you did it once, and then did it again after you were logged into your desktop, try opening another terminal window and doing it
<jedi06> should i just try to reinstall?
<fccf> jerkman: sudo apt-get clean
<innomen> alongenemylines, that sounds useful
<jerkman> ok, thanks fccf
<jedc> [manas], that is what ssh normally does is log into the machine, the -D option makes it so it also makes a tunnel
<innomen> ikonia, why would removing gedit be a mistake? are the other wrong about "ubuntu desktop" being harmless to remove?
<innomen> others*
<imran> I need help, I'm trying to get DRI on my Savage ProDDR (AkA "Twister") and need some help... Anyone??????
<ikonia> innomen: nothing, remove it
<jedc> innomen, nothing wrong except gedit is easy to use for people who dont know how to use vim or emacs :p
<cubiczee> anyone familiar with .srf files?
<jerkman> fccf: made practically no difference, thanks tho
<[manas]> jedc, it show same
<guntbert> !anyone | cubiczee
<ubottu> cubiczee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AbortedFajitas> I setup my ubunto to auth with ldap.  Does anyone know how to setup Ubuntu so it only asks for the LDAP password when logging in via the GUI, and not the Unix password also
<[manas]> jedc, on my laptop i got vista and im using puty maybe that why
<jedc> [manas], but it didnt say zion@zion-desktop:~$ first right?
<cubiczee> fair nuf :)
<innomen> jedc, i love scite for basic text editing, if i want to format or process i'll just open open office, besides everything is easy to reinstall if needed, just got worried about that whole "its gunna take the whole desktop" with it
<alongenemylines> if you remove the ubuntu-desktop package, there's possibilities that future distro updates may not work properly for you
<cubiczee> I need to get a garmin working on ubuntu
<ikonia> AbortedFajitas: can't do it like that
<cubiczee> it has .srf files
<AbortedFajitas> bah.
<cubiczee> I need a gimp plugin
<jerkman> is there anyway of compressing a drive but only files that havent been touched in a while
<ikonia> AbortedFajitas: you auth against it - you get the uid/gid you authed against
<innomen> thanks guys :)
<[manas]> jedc, on the begining no
<guntbert> AbortedFajitas: did the link from ubottu provide no help? I meant For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<[manas]> jedc, dont remeber now
<cubiczee> I'm not putting windows 7 on here for these stupid sony format files
<[manas]> jedc, let me restart again
<jedc> [manas], you are using putty to log into the desktop and then trying to ssh i bet, i dont know if putty can make a tunnel, but the command line options might be different
<fccf> jerkman: how big of a hard drive do you have? and what kind of stuff are you storing on it?
<AbortedFajitas> It didnt help me.  I set it up differently than that
<yaaar> anybody know if the ubuntu samba package has ldap support?
<jerkman> fccf: 500gb, 100 /
<jedc> [manas], you need to make the tunnel from your laptop
<cubiczee> okay
<jerkman> 400 /home fccf
<cubiczee> one sec
<jerkman> fccf: lots of avi's
<jedc> [manas], in effect you have been making tunnels from your desktop to itself
<jedi06> about:plugins says i have shockwave flash enabled
<cubiczee> okay I'm moving to ec2
<fccf> jerkman: I reccommend getting a tb
<cubiczee> 1024
<[manas]> jedc, it hole underground now
<jedi06> file name npwrapper.libflashplaery.so
<[manas]> jedc, maybe i shuold restart again?
<jerkman> fccf: yea, there is that option, but i want to figure out compression first
<jedc> [manas], well, i think you dont understand putty
<jedc> [manas], putty is ssh for windows
<cubiczee> this sony format is lossless :)
<[manas]> jedc so what shuold i use then?
<jedc> [manas], so if you are using putty and then using ssh you are probably already logged into the desktop
<guntbert> jerkman: if I remember correctly avi files don't compress well
<cubiczee> flac and something else, png
<jerkman> cubiczee: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/User:Marchk/Ubuntu
<[manas]> jeds im using puty on my laptop so i can run command
<jerkman> guntbert: i dont need to watch them on this machine, just upload them in tiny chunks
<jedc> [manas], i dont know much about this sort of thing for windows, it might be possible to do using cygwin
<imran> I'm getting this error, any help? http://pastebin.com/m8017fc0
<jedc> [manas], how do you start putty?
<ikonia> imran: you don't have a cvs client installed
<fccf> jerkman: depending on size/quailty of the avi's you could xvid/divx them and make the files smaller, but if they are already in that format you wouldn't be able to shrink them much more, other than making media for mobile device, (tinyfying)
<guntbert> jerkman: I was saying that you won't gain much from compressing them
<AviatoR> Greetings, i'm very new to Ubuntu. i have a Windows OS at home, and have an Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop at server. I have root access information, but i don't know how to access Ubuntu from Windows?
<vagothcpp> How do you list every package installed on my system (By letter)
<aero> sudo apt-get install cvs
<jedc> imran, "sudo apt-get install cvs"
<[manas]> jeds duoble click, im choising a host and connection type ssh
<genii> cubiczee: Maybe see http://techmods.net/nuvi/ it has some online .srf converter
<imran> jedc, thanks, ikonia, thanks you too
<jerkman> fccf: they are 700mb each, i think divx'd, but dont want to loose quality
<alongenemylines> you can pass x11 packets to windows using putty...  you just need cygwin (huge!) or xming (tiny!) and enable x11 forwarding in putty's options
<Guest20520> hay does anybody know how i can get into all this chatrooms
<cubiczee> divx, flac, png
 * jedc defers thanks to aero who beat him to it
<guntbert> !root | AviatoR *don't use "root access"*
<ubottu> AviatoR *don't use "root access"*: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fccf> jerkman: it's $100
<cubiczee> ogg vorbis
<aero> jedc ;)
<jerkman> fccf: 1tb?
<AviatoR> thanks
<alongenemylines> vagothcpp: dpgk -l | sort -u
<fccf> jerkman: yep
<alongenemylines> forget the sort
<MadGirl> alongenemylines, I didn't find anything matching sort
<alongenemylines> they're already sorted
<guntbert> Guest20520: you type /join #name-of room (/ must be the first character on the line)
<vagothcpp> alongenemylines: thanks, too many to list in my console
<vagothcpp> as in I cant see them all
<jedc> [manas], when you start putty do you put in your desktops ip address before you start typing commands?
<prince_jammys> dpkg -l | less
<jerkman> fccf: like i say, i want to go compression first, ill give it some google :p
<vagothcpp> thanks prince. J
<sz> hello guyz
<guntbert> AviatoR: you can listen in to the discussion between jedc and [manas] too
<fccf> jerkman: I am telling you, it is compressed video... you really can't compress it anymore
<jerkman> ok
<prince_jammys> vagothcpp:  welcome. less is a pager. you can pipe to it whenever output doesn't fit.
<sz> i've a problem with adobeflash player and wine  instalation, who wants to help?
<vagothcpp> prince_jammys: K, thnx
<prince_jammys> vagothcpp: press '?' for a list of keys
<guntbert> !ask | sz
<ubottu> sz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vagothcpp> Again, thnx
<aero> sz whats the problem ?
<prince_jammys> vagothcpp: sorry, 'h'
<jedc> AviatoR, do you just need command line access to the server?
<alongenemylines> jerkman: I'll highly recommend you make a few partitions...  even all of ubuntu into a single partition, won't really ever even need 15-20GB.  amke the rest storage.  everyone else is right though.  avi's are already compressed, as are png's, jpeg's and almost all audio files
<vagothcpp> got it
<fccf> jerkman: HD video is 7 gigs an hour... converted down to 10%, is like putting an elephant in a refrigerator
<jerkman> alongenemylines: i am almost filling up my 500gb drive, i know...
<[manas]> jedc, i enter my desktop ip to use a host after it asking for user and pass and after it shows zion@zion-desktop
<spO> anyone here makme a custom kernel?
<jerkman> fccf: dvd quality
<imran> Can someone give me an easy step-by-step to get "Xorg" or "Xserver"
<race321> sa va
<race321> bonjour
<apoleo12> Each time I boot I get into grub menu... and I had to select since it couldnd find the path....
<apoleo12> like error: 15
<race321> sa va bien
<sz> okey, this is the error that show up when i try to update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<sz> W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)_E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<jerkman> cubiczee: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Software
<guntbert> spO: I told you before that custon kernels are not supported here
<[manas]> jedc, maybe i should try diferent client
<alongenemylines> sp0: no real reason for most people to run a custom kernel
<aero> sz you must add key
<sylvia1> I get an error when booting: file system check failed! The error makes not of a log that has been made, the log is here: http://pastebin.com/m2f50b736 seems some problem with SDA6., can someone help me solve this?
<guntbert> s/custon/custom/
<sz> what key
<aero> for your reprositories
<race321> ello
<apoleo12> sp does anyone know this?
<race321> ya du monde
<aero> pubkey
<apoleo12> so*
<Revrus> imran, Xorg should be preinstalled by default, as its what gnome uses to display as a gui, if gnome isnt working, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" that will get a GUI up and running
<fccf> jerkman: divx isn't even DVD quality, divx is about as small as it can get
<ibuclaw> imran, for what reason? why wouldn't you have X in the first place?
<spO> guntbert, what do you mean they are not supported here
<jedc> [manas] yea, that is what i thought, that is equivalent to sshing in to the server from an ubuntu machine and then typing commands, so basically youve been doing everything so far on the desktop, thats why your firefox isnt working with because there is no ssh tunnel on your comp
<race321> ya des francais
<jerkman> fccf: im saying from dvd qual, not from hd
<race321> non
<alongenemylines> ubuntu doesn't support custom kernels
<mizipzor> to get a game working in wine i was suggested to "try another video driver"... how would i go about that? i know the exact model/name for the card and chipset... but the package repository doesnt give me any good hits
<alongenemylines> you'd have to re-compile every new kernel release
<apoleo12> spO: because kernel isnt ubuntu ;)
<race321> sorry
<race321> what is
<[manas]> jedc, let me look for oyher client
<sz> aero, how can i do that ?
<apoleo12> so technically kernel is linux and ubuntu is distro
<imran> Revrus, ibuclaw sorry I guess Revrus answered my question im still nub to ubuntu - thanks
<race321> serveur french??
<guntbert> spO: in *this*channel you get no support for custom kernels
<spO> i know ubuntu as a company doesn't support custom kernels
<race321> i am french
<paanii> hi every one
<spO> what does that have to do with this channel thuogh?
<apoleo12> because you asked that didnt you
<alongenemylines> this is basic support.  level 2 and higher goes elsewhere
<alongenemylines> in their own channels
<guntbert> spO: this is the official ubuntu support channel
<jedc> [manas], cygwin is a unix environment for windows, but im not sure that your windows firefox will be able to interact with cygwins notion of ports or w/e i have very little experience with windows im sorry
<ibuclaw> alongenemylines, tier 1 ftw! :)
<apoleo12> Anyway...
<spO> guntbert, i am not asking for support from ubuntu, i am asking users of ubuntu
<alongenemylines> ibuclaw: i do tiers 1-3 :)
 * apoleo12 is desperately need a good boot ratehr the error:15 anyone help him?
<jerkman> spO: i fell you, how can i help?
<guntbert> spO: but that is off topic *here*
<goldins> sp0: custom kernels are a pain in the ass
<NauTiluS1> hi
<sylvia1> I get an error when booting: file system check failed! The error makes not of a log that has been made, the log is here: http://pastebin.com/m2f50b736 seems some problem with SDA6., can someone help me solve this? sorry for asking again, I have seen no reply in 5 minutes.
<jedc> sp0, basically, if anyone here knows and is willing to help then you get support, but you shouldn't expect it :p
<Revrus> sp0, ubuntu is not a company, but a group of scattered developers who work as an open source community
<jon> hay i cant get into the 2600net chatroom
<ibuclaw> sp0 /join #ubuntu-beginners-dev  and I'll see what I can do :)
<jerkman> jon, what is the channel called or the website you got it from
<race321> #ubuntu-fr
<Guest50324> i have got the the chatroom on my ubuntu 9.04 os
<NoMS_> I am running ubuntu 9.04 64.  I have tried to change the usplash theme and all I get is text output to the screen...   Has anyone else had problems with this?
<l3dx> anyone know how to configure git-daemon on jaunty?
<jerkman> Guest50324: give me the channel name
<jade-monitor> is it possible to make a app that only works in ubuntu and not other linux distros
<jondavis> it is 2600net
<NoMS_> jade-monitor:  I don't think so
<NauTiluS1> :O
<jondavis> it is a hacker chatroom
<p1oooop> some traffic :P
<tuxxie> is there software that will detect ip confects on a network? I would like it to give me the ipaddress and mac
<sylvia1> I get an error when booting: file system check failed! The error makes not of a log that has been made, the log is here: http://pastebin.com/m2f50b736 seems some problem with SDA6., can someone help me solve this? sorry for asking again, I have seen no reply in 5 minutes.
<alongenemylines> jade-monitor: you could make the program search for a specific ubunu conf, etc etc, and make it fail if said file doesn't exist
<jondavis> well
<l3dx> tuxxie: nmap at least detects hosts and gives you ip
<p1oooop> tuxxie: probably... I know windows automatically does that
<goldins> tuxxie: we run something called arpwatch
<tuxxie> it with our voip network
<apoleo12> if I ask a question on grub for ubutnu.. is it still related?
<goldins> tuxxie: it runs as a daemon on one of our servers and lets us know every time there's weirdness
<goldins> apoleo12: why did you screw with grub?
<tuxxie> will give it a try
<jerkman> jondavis: ok, where is the website for this 'hacker' clan
<vagothcpp> Why does Ubuntu ship with 'fortune'
<NauTiluS1> sylvia1 run fsck /dev/sda6
<eglyph> how do i resolve circular dependencies in the packages? namely cedet is broken with emacs 23.1
<apoleo12> goldins: no no when I installed ubuntu and I get this error ever since and tried fixing it and searching onthe net that came nothing...
<goldins> vagothcpp: because fortune is awesome
<shamwari>  irc.flashback.info 6667
<vagothcpp> goldins: At wasting a precious 1MB space
<guntbert> sylvia1: from my experience that looks bad, you will have to boot into "emergency system" (not shure about the name) or a live CD nad then from a terminal type sudo fsck /dev/sda6 and answer the questions with the default answer, but its still possibel that your system is badly damaged
<apoleo12> it showed lists of 5 differnt paths
<tuxxie> goldins, do i need to install arpalarm as well
<Electric|Master> ...
<jedc> jondavis, you keep using this word, i do not think it means what you think it means. :p http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<apoleo12>  /set crashproc_mem off
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: hey dude..i'm done installing the PAE enabled kernel..and its able to detect 4gigs ram...but yes compiz is i guess disabled and set to metacity...
<vagothcpp> After removing packages, my dpkg -l doesnt reflect it, do I need to 'resync' or something?
<guntbert> apoleo12: / as first character :-)
<alongenemylines> vagothcpp: sudo apt-get clean
<enoch_> hi all
<__theIdiotBox> ibuclaw: how to enable that>? shall i first enable the prop graphics drivers?
<enoch_> is it possible to change the gdm cursor theme??
<AbortedFajitas> guys, I am in dire straights..  I edited my pam.d\auth-common file and changed the success=2 to success=1 on the auth pam_unix.so line and I cant login with ANY accounts anymore.. Dead god, help me
<[manas]> jedc, i intall cygwin but how i will connect now to my desctop
<apoleo12> guntbert: I know i realized that with embarassment
<vagothcpp> alongenemylines: Didn't work
<jedc> [manas] im not sure if cygwin comes with ssh, if not you need to install that first, then you type the same ssh command you have been into cygwin's terminal in theory
<enoch_> is it possible to change the gdm cursor theme??
<AbortedFajitas> This is my CIO's laptop, luckily my last day here is tomorrow
<AbortedFajitas> :)
<guntbert> apoleo12: ;)
<Yuri1> how do you increase the size of your ubuntu partition with partition editer thing?
<[manas]> jedc, ohh man it so many hedicks
<Guest46039> ifconfig gives me my inet address...is it possible for me to choose what i want the ip to be exactly? (like to change it manually i mean)
<NoMS_> [manas]:  I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to accomplish, but maybe have a look at putty.  It's windows based unix console w/ ssh
<fccf> AbortedFajitas: boot with live disk, change auth-common back
<alongenemylines> hahaha [manas] said hedicks
<[manas]> NoMS_, i did but jedc told me use other one
<NoMS_> ok
<Xerran> in order to "sudo dpkg -i" do i have to cd into the location of the .deb?
<alongenemylines> vagothcpp: if you removed the packages with synaptic or apt-get, you should see them gone from dpgk immediately
<[manas]> alongenemylines, haha
<vagothcpp> alongenemylines: apt-get, and I am not
<alongenemylines> there may be dependencies with similar names still there
<Yuri1> which partition is the actual ubuntu partition? is it 'linux-swap'?
<jedc> [manas], hehe, you could install ubuntu in a virtual machine in windows and then use firefox from within that and it should work like the tutorial says, assuming you get network connectivity in the vm in windows
<apoleo12> how do I fix grub?? elimanating error :15? dont ask me to do search which is usueless even the man pages
<vagothcpp> Yuril: lol
<MOUD> Hey all
<vagothcpp> Hey MOUD
<Xerran> hello
<mickster04> hey
<apoleo12> hi
<mickster04> anyone not been answered yet apoleo12  i dunno bout urs
<[manas]> jedc, or i can use ubuntu live cd
<Yuri1> k then, how d'you uninstall ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> what does mean to attend a course without credit?
<vagothcpp> What is ubuntu-desktop ?
<tuxxie> goldins, arpwatch is just what i am looking for. :D
<alongenemylines> how is babby formed?
<apoleo12> mickster04: have not gotten any answer which I still keep on going
<tuxxie> Thanks
<MOUD> I was having problems loging on ubuntu... the solution... delete files to free space :/
<mickster04> Yuri1, insstall sumat else ontop?
<NoMS_> Yuril: start -> control panel -> add/remove programs   :)
<jedc> NoMS_, that was the problem, he is trying to follow this tutorial: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/ and was using putty to connect to the server before following it
<jedc> !hi | MOUD
<jedc> ack
<ubottu> MOUD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<goldins> tuxxie: no problem
<[manas]> jedc, but at work we got bloody xp
<jMyles> [manas]: Hey there - how's it coming?
<Yuri1> how d'ya uninstall ubuntu because i want to SAFELY resize my partitions...
<MOUD> hehe, tks jedc
<mickster04> apoleo12, i was just sayin i didnt no how to solve ur prob
<goldins> Yuri1: what?
<vagothcpp> Yuril: Just delete the ubuntu relevant partitions
<urthmover> what is the name of an ASCII art viewer that I can run from the command line?
<jMyles> Yuril: I don't know if there is a completely safe way of resizing - what is the filesystem?
<mickster04> Yuri1, you dont, u just format over it?
<alongenemylines> Yuri1: and write a new mbr
<Yuri1> which partitions are ubuntu relivant??????
<ubuntistas> what does mean to attend a course without credit?
<[manas]> jMyles, long story
<apoleo12> mickster04: well ok thanks then haha.. I'll wait untill Iget it fixed and hopefully wont ask again since I note everything down if aI can ;)
<th0r> urthmover: less
<urthmover> th0r: lol  really  sheesh   thanks man
<Yuri1> 'sda2'(+)
<mickster04> Yuri1, well what else is tere on ur pc/laptop
<urthmover> <-- id10t
<alongenemylines> Yuri1: ext2, ext3, ext4, linux-swap can all be removed if you're going back to just windows
<[manas]> jMyles, maybe u know some ssh client on windows beside puty
<jMyles> [manas]: I'm sorry, I don't.
<apoleo12> Yuri1: why go back to windows?
<Yuri1> my PC has vista and ubuntu
<apoleo12> :P
<Yuri1> i recently added ubuntu
<goldins> [manas]: I think there's one in cygwin
<apoleo12> but Y?
<mickster04> well alongenemylines is right Yuri1
<imran> Need help : http://pastebin.com/m12ee7408
<jedc> [manas], putty seems to be able to do it, have a look at this http://realprogrammers.com/how_to/set_up_an_ssh_tunnel_with_putty.html
<NoMS_> Yuril:  keep ntfs partition....  unless you have a backup partition, the rest can be deleted
<Yuri1> ty
<ubuntistas> what does mean to attend a course without credit?
<jedc> [manas], the firefox configuration should be the same, forget about the ssh part
<urthmover> th0r: using less still shows the "pixels" as letters and numbers ..... how do I get it to show the old school shaded blocks and such?
<mickster04> Yuri1, vista only reads ntfs, fat(32)
<goldins> geez
<nitor> ubuntistas, i don't think you get credit, but you get all the knowledge
<urthmover> th0r: in windows you had to choose system  or terminal fonts
<alongenemylines> ubuntistas: taking a class like in college, but not receiving any credit hours?
<gnomon> Are there any amavisd-new experts here?  I'm looking for help with how it treats X-Spam-* headers that exist in messages before they've arrived at the local host.  Anyone?
<goldins> is this an ubuntu channel or an open chat channel?
<[manas]> jeds im puting now live cd let me try first
<goldins> I have a question about ponies.
<th0r> urthmover: ascii art is exactly that...letters and numbers. If you were playing some magic with it in windows that is a windows thing.
<imran> Someone help me with this please : I am getting errors : Heres the stuff http://pastebin.com/m12ee7408
<nitor> it's an ubuntu channel
<alongenemylines> goldins: that need to go in the #ponies channel
<goldins> ;-)
<urthmover> th0r: ok man thanks for the insight
<jedc> [manas], and ignore the mysql part at the bottom
<mickster04> !ot | goldins
<ubottu> goldins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> ;)
<goldins> Thanks!
<jedc> [manas], i think that tutorial is exactly what you want, a vm is a little heavy for what you are trying to do
<Yuri1> i like ubuntu but i just need to resize the partitions as safely as possible so ty all
<mickster04> Yuri1, GL
<alongenemylines> [manas]: you can always look into using portable ubuntu.  runs in windows, gives you basically a full ubuntu desktop though
<Guest9773> open office crashes when i try to open a ".doc" file
<[manas]> jedc, do i still need put a comand to console after i configure puty
<goldins> Guest9773: are you sure it's a valid .doc file?
<alongenemylines> [manas]: it's like a 350 meg download.  i use it when i have to use comps that i can't reformat
<mickster04> Guest9773, any clues?
<rabidweezle> is there a darkplaces/nexuiz irc channel anyone knows about?
<Guest9773> <goldins> yes i am
<goldins> Guest9773: try launching it from a terminal, see if it gives you any errors
<mickster04> Guest9773, any error messages etc?
<[manas]> alongenemylines, dont forget i want to use it at work im not gonna restart pc when i need to use internet
<alongenemylines> [manas]: portable ubuntu would be awesome for you then
<goldins> [manas]: do you mean to imply that you can't use the internet from an ubuntu installation?
<alongenemylines> [manas]: http://portableubuntu.demonccc.com.ar/ - site is really slow
<goldins> In that case I had better disconnect
<jedc> [manas], no, once you configure it, you just login with putty, and they setup firefox, use 9999 instead of 3306
<Stumpie> dose Xubuntu come with compiz-fusion?
<lancerocke> is there any way i can turn off the expandable/collapsible folders in 'list' view in nautilus?
<Guest9773> <goldins> whats the command to lauch it?
<SiON42X> Hey guys, Thunderbird question.  I used a website that tried to send email through thunderbird and it screwed something up...my "To" boxes are messed up now and I can't put things in them.  If I remove and re-install thunderbird, will it keep my prefs and accounts or will I have to set it all up again?
<Tronic> What is the proper way of setting video mode in Ubuntu nowadays? Editing xorg.conf and adding the required sections?
<MOUD> I want alternative desktop environments other than Gnome and KDE. Anyone?
<goldins> Guest9773: oowriter
<jibadeeha> MOUD: XFCE
<th0r> MOUD: afterstep, windowmaker, openbox, fluxbox
<Stumpie> MOUD, try XFCE it is the widow manager of xubuntu
<goldins> SiON42X: it probably won't help, but it won't remove your prefs or accounts
<jibadeeha> th0r: those are window managers aren't they
<alongenemylines> SiON42X: it should be fine.  it shouldn't remove your .mozilla or .thunderbird folder in your home dir
<goldins> MOUD: I use ion. it's awesome.
<Guest9773> <goldins> | ** (soffice:11362): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number
<Guest9773> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<jedc> [manas], this is all conjecture on my part based on the tutorial fyi, i dont have a windows box to try it on
<jedc> goldins, he needs to make an ssh tunnel from a windows machine
<jedc> goldins, so he can use browse internet from work using his home computer
<SiON42X> Man, I haven't seen windowmaker in a long time.
<th0r> jibadeeha: I hope not...I was using each of them standalone long before gnome and kde cllimbed out of the caves
<c_leez> Hey room, looking for the repository that outlines the current Version of PHP... i.e. PHP 5.2.9 for example and Apache 2.2.12 for example. I have searched... but cripes I cant find it
<SiON42X> Thanks for the TB advice guys.
<goldins> jedc: ssh -D
<Pilka> hey everyone :)
<SiON42X> goldins, you said it probably won't help...why do you say that?
<jibadeeha> Stumpie: XFCE is a DE
<mickster04> hey
<goldins> jedc: you can set a dynamic port forward in putty
<munu> hi
<jibadeeha> th0r: those are window managers
<Stumpie> de = desktop envoiornment?
<jibadeeha> oh i give up
<MOUD> thanks for the input
<goldins> SiON42X: because you probably didn't screw up your actual thunderbird installation, as you have to be root to do that
<goldins> MOUD: any time
<Stumpie> does Xubuntu have compiz?
<goldins> [manas]: you can set up a dynamic port forward in putty
<mickster04> isnt compiz a gnome thing
<goldins> yeah I think so
<Stumpie> kde has compiz
<mickster04> oh ok
<SiON42X> goldins:  Crap, that's a good point...so it may have corrupted some setting in user defined files then, which won't be deleted.
<goldins> but I don't use compiz or gnome so I didn't want to say too much
<jedc> goldins, he has windows xp at work...
<jedc> would not be a problem from ubuntu
<goldins> SiON42X: you're smarter than you look :-P
<Stumpie> I like fluxbox, and xfce
<alongenemylines> i'm out guys.  later.
<Stumpie> bye
<SiON42X> goldins:  Touche.  ;)
<MOUD> what's the most windows like desktop environment and customizable too?
<goldins> jedc: dynamic port forward in putty. then set the socks proxy to localhost, at whatever port you set the dynamic port forward to
<goldins> MOUD: probably kde
<Stumpie> MOUD, IceWM
<th0r> MOUD: vista
<Stumpie> just like windows95
<nitor> i would say kde as well
<OH_U_MAD> hello everyone
<Bob_Dole> Yay glitches! and it's adobe's fault again I bet. On youtube, the video loaded, but audio failed(no videos are playing audio now) other things make sound. this isn't the first time it has happened... It'll work if I kill firefox, then restart it.
<nitor> gnome feels more like Mac to me
<mickster04> hi
<mikael> hey guys... i just ran into a serious problem, was wondering if someone could help me out.
<Stumpie> I like gnome, but fluxbox makes me feel alive and sexy
<MOUD> th0r: vista? Nice... i'll stick with XP then :P
<OH_U_MAD> I use Unix
<nitor> same here stump
<Bob_Dole> Opened it in a different browser(firefox under WINE this time) and audio plays on the same video.
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, can u visit systemdetails.com for me an tell me what it says about ur flash an ff etc
<OH_U_MAD> Unix is the best OS
 * Stumpie googles xubuntu and compiz
<mikael> i'm not sure how this went down.... init: Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: Not a directory
<mikael> init: rcS main process (709) terminated with status 255
<mikael> init: Unable to execute "bin/sh" for rc-default : Not a directory
<mikael> init: re-default main process (710) terminated with status 255
<FloodBot3> mikael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !ot | OH_U_MAD
<ubottu> OH_U_MAD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[manas]> jedc, not working
<jdoggy> hello, I installed lvm encrypted ubuntu (with the alternate text installer), and when I upgraded from jaunty to karmic it won't boot any longer because the disk uuid has changed, can somebody tell me how I might go about fixing this?
<guntbert> !karmic | jdoggy
<ubottu> jdoggy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OH_U_MAD> <ubottu> OH_U_MAD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OH_U_MAD> o
<OH_U_MAD> ok
<OH_U_MAD> anyway
<OH_U_MAD> does anyone have any pets?
<jdoggy> ty guntbert
<FloodBot3> OH_U_MAD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xhatman> jdoggy: ouch
<goldins> oh ice is very windowsy by default
<OH_U_MAD> I have a box turtle
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.13) Gecko/2009080315 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.13  and Flash Version  10.0.32.0
<jdoggy> xhatman: yeah not fun :/
<lancerocke> is there any way i can turn off the expandable/collapsible folders in 'list' view in nautilus?
<mikael> heh. got pwned by the chat, and by ubuntu.... anyone?
<guntbert> OH_U_MAD: please stop that
<Tartaros> heya, is it possible to have multiple monitors, each with it's own set of virtual desktops?
<OH_U_MAD> guntbert
<OH_U_MAD> what do you mean?
<jedc> goldins, yes, that is why i linked him a tutorial doing exactly that
<nitor> \/shoot OH_U_MAD
<guntbert> OH_U_MAD: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<goldins> but kde is much more vista/windows7 esque
<OH_U_MAD> Oh, sorry
<jedc> goldins, if you have experience with putty maybe you can walk him through, hes got firefox configured, but i dont have a windows box or putty
<OH_U_MAD> Do you have any pets?
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, hmm so it isnt ur browser
<OH_U_MAD> I had a dog once
<OH_U_MAD> I like the box turtle better
<mickster04> OH_U_MAD, behave
<jdoggy> I can't imagine it's that difficult of a fix since the encryption is passphrase based...I don't think it used a file based key
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, I'm thinking it is a glitch in flash.
<[manas]> jedc, WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OH_U_MAD> Does anyone here have a box turtle
<jdoggy> I guess my question can be simplified to this: how do I mount/boot an encrypted lvm partition from the textbox/grub command line?
<OH_U_MAD> besides myself
<mickster04> well my flash works fine in that exact same set up
<jedc> [manas], nice! finally, you got it working with putty?
<Stumpie> ! xubuntu compiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu compiz
<nitor> is there no channel op here?
<apoleo12> chocolate box turtle?
<[manas]> jedc, yes
<rob_it> howdy folks
<mickster04> hi
<sekaab> hello there
<mickster04> Bob_Dole,  well my flash works fine in that exact same set up
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, so does mine, usually. It was playing audio, then failed, and all youtube videos stopped playing audio(I didn;t try any other sites) I opened one of the videos that was silent in another browser(firefox under WINE) and it worked.
<OH_U_MAD> <apoleo12> chocolate box turtle?
<jedc> [manas], awesome, im glad we finally sorted that out hehe
<OH_U_MAD> no
<OH_U_MAD> i have a real box turtle
<[manas]> jedc,  i didt config. puty what u showrd me
<apoleo12> an animal?
<apoleo12> wtf?
<guntbert> apoleo12: please don't feed the trolls
<[manas]> jedc, but didnt work but when i typed a command it start working
<jedc> thats fine, i dont pretend to be a putty expert i just typed a few words into google
<apoleo12> LOL
<sexcopter> hi, following this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto - and can't find my soundcard model with the line "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec", because there is no such file! Any other way I can find it?
<goldins> [manas]: hey
<[manas]> goldins, hey
<goldins> [manas]: in putty go to tunnels, pick a port above 1024, hit "dynamic" and hit add
<Bob_Dole> Bridge trolls are the most annoying things.
<goldins> set up the rest of your connection, and connect
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, any add ons that may be blockin it?
<mikael> anyone want to help this n00b, even though he thinks his server is hosed???
<goldins> then in firefox, go to network > advanced > proxies
<guntbert> !ask | mikael
<ubottu> mikael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goldins> set a socks proxy to localhost at whatever port you chose
<goldins> [manas]: you good?
<[manas]> goldins, and?
<goldins> and it will route your internet through the ssh connection
<[manas]> goldins, let me try now
<goldins> your browsing anyway
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, only addon is for Gaia Online. It should only affect that particular site. And this is the third time since jaunty was released that I've seen this glitch. Closing firefox and reopening was the only fix I could find those 2 previous times. It's not easily reproducible.
<jordan> .2
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, previously I didn't have that addon*
<[manas]> goldins, i think it working
<jedc> goldins, we spend a long time trying to get this to work before i knew he was using xp, he was puttied in and then trying ssh -D
<[manas]> anyway thanks a lot guys!!!
<goldins> [manas]: go to a site you know is blocked, probably facebook
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, very odd, try disabling it to see if it still does that, it may be a buggy add on?
<[manas]> goldins, im not at work now
<goldins> [manas]: incidentally, you should probably install a firefox addon such that you can turn it off easily
<goldins> quickproxy or something
<[manas]> jedc thanks a lot for ur time when u`ll be in london stop by i`ll buy u a beer
<magdato> hello, i have a problem, i installed "peercast" from synaptic and now i dont know how to run it
<jedc> [manas], hehe, ok sure thing, probably wont be in london for a while :p
<mickster04> magdato, try peercast from terminal?
<mikael> Okay sorry guys. Locked my box, unlocked and now i'm getting init Unable to execute errors, the big one being that "/bin/sh" is not a directory
<Lupin17o> Nobatoo.... necesito ayuda---alguien?
<goldins> mikael: your disk is hosed.
<magdato> how can i do it?, i am new user, sorry :x
<jedc> mikael, /bin/sh is an executable file
<mikael> goldins -> really??? brand new drive....
<sawyannaing> i cant enable the my Desktop Effect...
<sawyannaing> pls help
<[manas]> a have couple more questions but i think i`ll leave whem for next time dont want to give u be uoset on me
<Pilka> does any1 know how to set up new irc network?
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, disabling the addon requires restarting firefox.. just restarting it will fix it for a good long while :/
<goldins> mikael: I wouldn't necessarily bet money on it
<megra> magdato, press "Alt + F2" and type peercast, and press enter
<Lupin17o> i nedd some help with wine,.,,, anyone???¿¿¿
<jedc> mikael, maybe not the drive, but the system might be borked
<megra> [manas], ask !
<goldins> Lupin17o: find a way around using it.
<magdato> i cant find peercast there :x
<megra> !ask | Lupin17o
<ubottu> Lupin17o: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !ot | Pilka
<ubottu> Pilka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xerran> how to quit GNU nano without saving?
<Pilka> does any1 know how to set up new irc network? sorry for question not about ubuntu... but i dunno where to find any tutorials :/
<mikael> so pretty much try a re-install and pray to the gods?
<Pilka> sorry and thanks ill check ;)
<Guest31541> Hey
<[manas]> megra, need to install my tv card
<megra> magdato, or open a terminal and do the same (type peercast and press enter)
<chessnutmushroom> guys, i just had a power cut and lost my usb drive due to read error, how can i re-read the usb device so that i can remount it without disconnecting the drive?
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, well untill u figure out what causes it can u survive without the add on?
<goldins> mikael: I'd move the disk to another box and see if I can mount it
<jedc> Xerran, ctrl + x?
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, altho thats all i could suggest
<goldins> then I'd fsck it
<Jeruvy> !mythtv | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<[manas]> megra, and make ubuntu suport iphone
<mickster04> !ctrlaltdel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctrlaltdel
<Guest31541> My videocard crashed and now i dont see my BIOS booting or grub.. what should i do!?
<Xerran> jedc: going to try now thx
<[manas]> Jeruvy, thanks thaat the right one
<mikael> goldins => awesome idea, should have thought about that. THANKS!
<magdato> can i have geekast and peercast?
<ipsemet> i'm still having trouble with cron on my ubuntu 8.04.3 server, I can get a non privledged user to be able to run a cron job but i can't get anything to be run by root
<l3dx> anyone who have used gitosis, and can tell me how to setup users using msysgit? I guess my problem is the username (whitespaces..)
<jedc> Xerran, it will ask you if you want to save, type n for no
<Pvpeter> Hello! My ventrilo 2.1.4 which I am using under wine stopped working today, it says code 8. Ventrilo FAQ says: -8 means the codec is found but the settings are messed up. Control panel >Sound and multimedia  > Hardware > Double click "Audio Codec" > Double click on Microsoft GSM 6.10 > Click settings. > Set compress and Decompress to 44100 (or just Auto Config). > Press OK. How would I do this on ubuntu 9.04??
<l3dx> ops, that was meant for #git
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, I don't think it is the addon, and it is a rare issue. I have another browser that is faster with flash anyways(Firefox and flash installed under WINE works much much better in terms of speed compared to native.)
<nuk_> help, fresh install of ubuntu desktop 9.04 amd64 on core2duo hangs while rebooting...
<Guest31541> My videocard crashed and now i dont see my BIOS booting or grub.. what should i do!?
<Xerran> jedc: hold ctrl and hit n?
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, have u tried the shiretoko?
<sawyannaing> while i was using Ubuntu 8.1 i cant Enable the Desktop effect but now after upgraded to 9.10, I cant enable it
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, is that firefox 3.5?
<sawyannaing> can anybody explain me
<goldins> mickster04: it's called firefox3.5
<mickster04> goldins, not on ubuntu
<mickster04> Bob_Dole, yes
<goldins> it will be called firefox by the time karmic comes out
<Xerran> jedc: thanks that worked
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sawyannaing> nobody?
<sawyannaing> help me pls
<Bob_Dole> mickster04, no, I havn't. but the slowdown is adobe's fault. it's present on OS X, too, but doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.
<goldins> mickster04: that's silly.
<jedc> xerran, no, hold control and hit x, then type n. if you havent changed anything you wont have to type n
<jedc> sawyannaing, probably missing driver for your video card
<mickster04> goldins, theres an explaination an it makes sense really
<goldins> mickster04: yes but it's still silly
<jedc> sawyannaing, try System->Administration->hardware drivers
<goldins> also I'm livid with the ubuntu-mozilla people
<sawyannaing> how to fix it...jedc
<Pvpeter> I just updated my FF to 3.5 with ubuntuzilla
<chessnutmushroom> guys, i just had a power cut and lost my usb drive due to read error, how can i re-read the usb device so that i can remount it without disconnecting the drive?
<goldins> chessnutmushroom: it will just be faster if you disconnect the drive
<jedc> sawyannaing, check to see if there is an available driver in hardware drivers, click it and click activate
<chessnutmushroom> what if it was remote computer?
<sawyannaing> only i can see it ....for networking purpose
<mickster04> chessnutmushroom, it the mount command, i cant remember how it works tho
<goldins> you might find a way to reread the usb bus but disconnecting and reconnecting will definitely work, while rereading the usb bus might not
<Pvpeter> Hello! My ventrilo 2.1.4 which I am using under wine stopped working today, it says code 8. Ventrilo FAQ says: -8 means the codec is found but the settings are messed up. Control panel >Sound and multimedia  > Hardware > Double click "Audio Codec" > Double click on Microsoft GSM 6.10 > Click settings. > Set compress and Decompress to 44100 (or just Auto Config). > Press OK. How would I do this on ubuntu 9.04??
<goldins> see if it showed up in dmesg as reconnecting when power came back
<Xerran> jedc: in order to edit just start typing as normal then save after hitting ctrl x right?
<sawyannaing> i cant see any driver for graphic card ...Jedc
<heatmzzr> How do I get framebuffer to work in tty screens? trying to use links2 and view graphics, works fine in terminal but not tty screens?
<goldins> heatmzzr: wow.
<goldins> heatmzzr: let me know if you get that working.
<fg56lx> I'm having some problems with sound. When ever I listen to music for any length of time (in any media player) the sound skips and glitches frequently. I know its not the files that have the problem as ive played them numerous times with no problems. Its not the hardware becuase it didnt do it when i got it (windows was on it) it worked with ubuntu for a few months just fine untill it started doing this, and sound runs fine from a live cd. I've
<fg56lx>  using the default engine, as well as pluseaudio, and they both do the same thing. CPU usage is also not high while this skipping is occuring. Ive also reinstalled twice, and it still does it. What would cause this to happen, and how can I fix it?
<jedc> Xerran, that will work, ctrl + w is save, it should have these commands at the bottom of the screen
<MOUD> Is there a way to add 1 or 2GB of disk space into this partition (using the free space of another partitioned disk) ?
<Xerran> thx
<goldins> MOUD: gnuparted
<jedc> Xerran, my bad, ctrl + o is save
<MOUD> goldins: is it risky?
<boobsbr> howdy, I need a similar tool to Windows' HyperTerminal. any suggestions? I also need to know how to connect to a COM port, I'm not used to doing this in Linux.
<Bob_Dole> sawyannaing, is it an ATI card? ATI dropped support for a lot of cards in the recent drivers, and ubuntu 9.04 and up can only use the new driver. The free and Opensource "Radeon" driver doesn't work for -all- of the cards that were dropped(it works on a great many of them, though)
<Xerran> jedc: thx
<goldins> MOUD: not particularly, if it doesn't work it usually fails before doing anything
<lljpr> ...every time i restart the computer the  system change the screeen resolution even thought i change it the ast time. (i do nos speak english, so excuse me)
<goldins> might not work though
<lljpr> ha.
<guntbert> MOUD: that won't work - you are talking about different disks?
<lljpr> i have xuuntu
<mickster04> lljpr, how do you change it
<MOUD> guntbert: same HD but different partitions
<sawyannaing> Bob..Radeon is it.? I will try to find it
<Xerran> holy crap, 1458 peeps. Are we all sticking it to Bill?  :P
<mickster04> Xerran, yes
<lljpr> aplication/conf/screen ..
<Bob_Dole> Actually I'm sticking it to Steve.
<guntbert> MOUD: ok, then I misunderstood, you can enlarge a partition with free space immediately after it
<Xerran> lol
<Tartaros> where are stored the screen resolutions and stuff which you set in "display preferences" gui?
<MOUD> thanks
<Bob_Dole> but which Steve you ask? Wozniak, Jobs, or Balmer?
<kaddi_> Tartaros it might be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jedc> Xerran, yea, stuck it to bill 5 years ago, ditched steve 2 years ago
<Xerran> jedc: haha
<lljpr> ya.
<mickster04> lljpr, try system>preferences>display
<sawyannaing> Bob....i jus check my Graphic card which is Intel Integraded one
<Bob_Dole> sawyannaing, some intel cards had horrible regressions too.
<Xerran> sawyannaing: i hate to break it to you but intel integrated chips are pure suckage atm
<Tartaros> kaddi: yeah but it's not. In there it only sets the size of virtual desktop, nothing else
<Tartaros> I have 2 screens and there's no mention of them in the xorg.conf, yet they work :)
<kaddi_> Xerran which is due to ubuntu because they work fine with other OS
<lljpr> ok!:.. i'll check out!: thanks
<Bob_Dole> Intel Integrated chips suck to begin with. then Ubuntu added some regressions to their performance. Lovely combination.
<Xerran> sawyannaing: whenever your in the market for upgrade checkout AMD or nvidia
<sawyannaing> tnx ..Bob and Xerran....so i cant be able to enable it...is it?
<lljpr> l
<apoleo12> Each time I boot I get into grub menu... and I had to select since it couldnt find the path....
<jedc> kaddi_, that usually means its due to intel
<ctmjr> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<tpp> Hi I've been having the problem [on two ubuntu 9.04 boxes independently] that "hald" is using 100% CPU and as far as I can tell leaking memory as it's constantly growing!
<Xerran> sawyannaing: Gigabyte make some terrific motherboards with onboard AMD and nvidia video  chipsets
<kaddi_> ctmjr I know, but since the latest updates on the new kernel, it is just as bad as with the normal kernel
<Wondercool> hi all, I havea problem with my HDTV, I need my NVIDIA ION chipset to underscan but the NVIDIA drivers don't let me
<sawyannaing> I m using the ASUS laptop so ...i cant jus upgrade my graphic card...I need to change my Laptop
<kaddi_> just use another OS and you'll be fine
<Wondercool> I tried Modelines
<Xerran> sawyannaing: oh ok
<mzz> sawyannaing: hmm, at least some intel integrated gpus run compiz just fine (I have an asus laptop here where it works)
<sawyannaing> :(...I dunno why is it working on 8.10
<Wondercool> But the NVIDIA graphics applet does not seem to pick it up
<Bob_Dole> sawyannaing, 8.04 and 8.10 are prior to these regressions
<sawyannaing> I got compiz too...but it seem to be not working either
<fccf> sawyannaing: you might have better luck with 8.04 ... I am using it and it works well on the Intel chip
<Wondercool> Anyone out there that set mode lines on an NVIDIA card and got away with it?
<mzz> sawyannaing: (the performance situation will improve in the future, probably already in karmic, but compiz should at least start in 9.04 unless your gpu is much different from mine)
<Pvpeter> Hello! My ventrilo 2.1.4 which I am using under wine stopped working today, it says code 8. Ventrilo FAQ says: -8 means the codec is found but the settings are messed up. Control panel >Sound and multimedia  > Hardware > Double click "Audio Codec" > Double click on Microsoft GSM 6.10 > Click settings. > Set compress and Decompress to 44100 (or just Auto Config). > Press OK. How would I do this on ubuntu 9.04??
<mzz> sawyannaing: ("desktop effects" to anything other than "none" means "compiz", basically)
<mzz> sawyannaing: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<guntbert> !live | sawyannaing (I know its no help now, but for the next time...)
<ubottu> sawyannaing (I know its no help now, but for the next time...): The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<mickster04> Pvpeter, try #winehq on freenode
<Pvpeter> ok, ty
<hakann> temsis@hotmail.com
<Bob_Dole> the "ubuntu" irc server is freenode :o
<sawyannaing> tnx all for help
<Wondercool> my computer is a Aspire Revo ION chipset
<guntbert> hakann: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kajamd>  Please help me -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<mzz> (probably don't click that link!)
 * mzz checks
<RebelZero> mmo referral
<mickster04> mzz, ?
<sawyannaing> mzz how to open that log file
<mzz> definitely not an ubuntu-related link
<hakann> temsis@hotmail.com
<mzz> !pastebin | sawyannaing
<ubottu> sawyannaing: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mickster04> mzz, what is it?
<mzz> sawyannaing: (it's a text file, just use "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log")
<guntbert> hakann: stop that please
<mzz> mickster04: I don't know, but it's not ubuntu-related.
<hakann> beni anlayanvarm0131
<hakann> varsa ses versin
<mickster04> !ot | hakann
<ubottu> hakann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sawyannaing> mzz: do i need to type it in Terminal
<hakann> aloooo
<nitor> that link was some latvian mmorpg
<hakann> duymuyonuzmu beni laaa
<mzz> sawyannaing: yes
<mzz> hakann: english please
<mickster04> can someone shut hakann up?
<mzz> (does someone recognize that language?)
<sawyannaing> mzz: it's show pastebinit is not installed
<mzz> sawyannaing: you can just install it, it's quite tiny
<gfhf>  Please help me -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<jedc> sawyannaing, you need to install it first, or manually put it on pastebin
<mzz> can someone ban that ip please?
<jedc> sawyannaing, "sudo apt-get install pastebininit
<mickster04> any ops about?
 * mzz doesn't think it's quite worthy of an "ops" trigger, but if one happens to be around...
<sawyannaing> jedc: i jus install pastebinit
<jedc> "
<mickster04> mzz thats why i didnt trigger it
<nitor> mzz, it was russian
<hakann> temsis@hotmail.com
<mickster04> jrib?
<jedc> hakann, what are you doing?
<sawyannaing> mzz:http://pastebin.com/f58f43243
<sawyannaing>  here is link come out
<mickster04> i dunno who ops are
<mickster04> :/
<Prodego> try #ubutnu-ops
<mzz> sawyannaing: (WW) intel(0): drmSetMaster failed: 2.6.29 or newer kernel required for multi-server DRI
<mzz> sawyannaing: is more than one Xorg server running? Are multiple users logged in?
<hou5ton> I've messed up something with my sound ... when I turn up the volume high, I get a screeching feedback sound.  Don't know how to fix it.
<gfhf>  Please help me -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<c_leez> Hey room, looking for the repository that outlines the current Version of PHP... i.e. PHP 5.2.9 for example and Apache 2.2.12 for example. I have searched... but cripes I cant find it
<haf1ztang> any1 can help me , rite nw i have ubuntu 8.04, 9.04 and vista
<haf1ztang> but my laptop wil automatically boot to 8.04
<haf1ztang> as the 1st choice
<Pricey> !lamp | c_leez
<ubottu> c_leez: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sawyannaing> mzz: i found inside Xorg.10.log also
<jcmarini> does Jaunty need RKH
<Pricey> c_leez: You can install them from there.
<haf1ztang> how i need to set so my laptop will make 9.04 as a main boot
<sawyannaing> mzz: so which one i suppose to pastebinit
<Pricey> c_leez: To find out the package versions, /msg ubottu info <package name>
<mzz> sawyannaing: if you want compiz to work you'll have to do some scary upgrading, wait for karmic, or stop running more than one X server at the time.
<mzz> sawyannaing: I can't exactly tell you why you'd be running more than one X server (are multiple users logged in?)
<mickster04> haf1ztang, in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an option to select which is the default selected item
<rapha> can somebody pls help getting usb wlan to work?
<Gamer>  Please help me -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<sawyannaing> mzz: i m the only user in this laptop
<sawyannaing> mzz: how can it be mulitple user running
<sawyannaing> mzz: is there something wrong with my system..coz this PC is dual boot
<mzz> ah, thanks for that, that link was getting annoying
<mzz> sawyannaing: I can't tell you why you'd be running multiple Xorg servers, although there might be a clue in the tree of running programs (try running "ps -feH|pastebinit")
<charlie__> i dont have any sound, does anyone know how to fix it
<Rythoka> huh, that's odd. I'm connecting to an IRC server, but it won't let me join any channels. Any help?
<Bernini> hey does anyone know anything about webcams... im having probs think it might have to do with tvcard conflict
<sawyannaing> mzz:http://pastebin.com/f6e0eda42
<sawyannaing>  this link come out
<haf1ztang> mickster04: can u guide me pls
<mzz> sawyannaing: curious, only the one server in there.
<mickster04> haf1ztang, can u pastebin ur menu.lst?
<haf1ztang> ok ok
<haf1ztang> w8
<sawyannaing> mzz: could u pls add me in ur msn...mine is saw_yan_naing@hotmail.com
<mzz> sawyannaing: so either there *was* a second server when X started but there isn't one now, or something else is going on. Can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf too?
<mzz> sawyannaing: I don't use msn
<ikonia> sawyannaing: careful giving out that information in a public logged channel
<charlie__> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i need help. I DONT HAVE ANY SOUND
<haf1ztang> mickster04:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/252145/
<sawyannaing> ikonia:tnx for info
<ircleuser> Hello
<ikonia> charlie__: calm down please, just ask your question clearly
<Jeruvy> !pulseaudio | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Xerran> jdec: You can use "sudo dpkg -i" to install any .deb package right
<Bernini> can someone help me out with setting up a webcam
<charlie__> my ubuntu wont give me any sound
<Xerran> ?
<charlie__> i dont know if i have to install something or wot
<mickster04> haf1ztang, so what do u want different to what u have now?
<haf1ztang> mickster04: just now indus help me to get back my grub
<sawyannaing> mzz:http://pastebin.com/f7f074fce
<sawyannaing>  link here
<MattCanada> Hello
<jcmarini> charlie you probably need to configure hardware drivers. sound card I do it with (gui) menu hardware drivers. don't know the cli
<mickster04> haf1ztang, ok
<c_leez> Pricey: and ubottu: thank you... just looking to meet some Compliance issues, and wanted to know what I am up against when it comes time to meet them, as far as what I have to update and what is backported.
<mickster04> hi
<MattCanada> This is my first time using an IRC client, please bare with me.
<haf1ztang> mickster04: but once i get grub, the 8.04 become the 1st choice on the grub
<haf1ztang> mickster04: and now can u help me to set 9.04 as the 1st choice
<Bernini> im trying to setup a logitech quickcam E2500... might be having conflicts with my tvcard
<dalekleader> MattCanada: welcome
<Pricey> c_leez: packages.ubuntu.com is also useful
<mzz> sawyannaing: nothing scary in there. Sorry, I don't know what's up then. You'd have to find someone more familiar with the intel driver (or someone who can think of a reason for there to be two X servers briefly during startup)
<Pricey> c_leez: It'll tell you all the versions in each release.
<MattCanada> Can anybody help me with power managment issues with 9.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad x60?
<Xerran> jedc: you can use "sudo dpkg -i" to install any .deb package right?
<Pricey> c_leez: Be aware though that although it may say version 1.1, it may have a huge amount of patches backported from 1.2
<c_leez> awesome... thank you
<MattCanada> Thank you Dalekleade
<c_leez> backporting hell
<c_leez> life goes on
<sawyannaing> mzz: there are lots of kernel show up when window startup ...is that normal?
<Bernini> can anyone help me with a webcam setup
<jcmarini> i still cant get answers from ubottu.how?
<mzz> sawyannaing: I don't understand the question.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Kapli> Where is the current session tab in ubuntu 9.04?
<mickster04> haf1ztang, it should e?
<sawyannaing> mzz: i mean in Greb....
<Luria> arg, is there something like a fast user switching screen for ubunutu? i need to set up a one click login screen but doesnt auto login. yes, this is a grandparents' computer.
<dalekleader> MattCanada: hint, use tab after entering a few characters of te persons name, it will auto-complete.  2nd, you may need to elaborate on the problem.
<sawyannaing> mzz: u got to choose which OS to load
<haf1ztang> mickster04: what do you mean with e?
<prizren> hi all
<Luria> i need to minimize the difference from xp
<SuPeRhOmEm> Hi, I have a dell inspiron 1525, the speakers makes beeps and buzzes all the time, the tecnical support said that the wireless "A" band may be causin it, so, how can I disable it?
<haf1ztang> mickster04: ext?
<lemonade`> hey guys, why don't you have dev man pages installed by default?
<MattCanada> Ah, thanks
<mickster04> haf1ztang,  be*
<prizren> anyone can point me to a working animation program on ubuntu
<MattCanada> Dal
<sawyannaing> mzz: at that point got lots of kernel version listing there
<MOUD> youtube looks very strange on Firefox and Opera and both say that javascript is disabled or I have an older version of adobe flash player. Can anyone help me?
<prizren> I am using edubunut and have tried so many ones
<mzz> sawyannaing: oh, yes, that's normal. I haven't figured out how to clean out old kernel more agressively other than by hand yet.
<haf1ztang> so..
<mzz> sawyannaing: (they're quite large, so if you're low on hd space it's worth it to remove old ones)
<haf1ztang> mickster04: what should i do now?
<prizren> anyone can point me to a working animation program on ubuntu I am using edubuntu and have tried so many ones. None seem to work. please advise
<Bernini> can anyone help me with a webcam setup
<haf1ztang> mickster04: or just let it be?
<sawyannaing> mzz: can u explain me how
<mickster04> MOUD, try systemdetails.com and pastebin it plz:D
<MattCanada> It's the same old issue on the x60; the computer runs rather hot, even on freq scaling to power managment, and my battery runs through in 3.25 minutes, instead of 4 or 5, as in Windows.
<scott_ino> prizren, what exactly are you trying to do
<sawyannaing> mzz: or show some link that briefly explain...
<mickster04> haf1ztang, it looks pretty chaotic?
<jedc> prizren, you might check out blender, pretty fully features but takes a while to get to know how to use
<haf1ztang> mickster04: yeah
<mzz> sawyannaing: I'm sorry, you should ask someone more familiar with ubuntu. I've been doing it by hand (using aptitude/apt-get/synaptics/whatever)
<MOUD> mickster04: ok
<prizren> scott, well pencil cannot export
<scott_ino> MattCanada, google powertop
<wikkid> hello everyone.  A software raid 1 drive failed, (two md devices md0 and md1.  md0 is /, md1 is swap), i replaced the drive, and was able to rebuild md0 just fine, i can't seem to rebuild md1 (swap) though, i'm getting "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md1" when i try to run mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda2.  any ideas?
<prizren> and on open movie editor, it does not do any sounds for some reason
<jcmarini> where is the instructuion to ask ubottu queries? please!!
<Tartaros> how come my xorg.conf is almost empty? where are all the settings stored in 9.04?
<prizren> and ktoons is very slow, very very
<MattCanada> I have used PowerTop, however I do not understand how to make these suggestions 'stick'.
<sawyannaing> mzz: tnx for all info
<scott_ino> !xorg.conf
<Bernini> does anyone know anything about webcams and video devices
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prizren> i just want pencil to work for example
<mzz> jcmarini: how to open a message window to ubottu depends on your irc client, but I don't think there's anything special you need to do other than that
<mickster04> haf1ztang, it looks like it should boot 9.04 by default
<TheFuzzball> bob
<haf1ztang> mickster04: yeah correct.
<prizren> scott_ino, jedc i would like to make 2d cartoons
<MattCanada> Can you please tell me, if undervolting one's processor would be a worthwhile venture here?
<Tartaros> scott_ino: was that supposed to be answer to my question?
<jcmarini> mzz thank you
<dalekleader> MattCanada: do you now if speedstep is working?  gnome has a frequency scaling monitor for the panel
<jedc> prizren, pencil is the only that i see with apt-cache search
<mickster04> MOUD, if u pastebin the summary report at the end...
<jcmarini> mzz xchat??
<hou5ton> I've messed up something with my sound ... when I turn up the volume high, I get a screeching feedback sound.  Don't know how to fix it.
<Bernini> is there anyone here that could help me setup my webcam
<prizren> yes and pencil is broken
<MattCanada> Speedstep is in the BIOS, no?
<prizren> it is a broken pencil jedc
<scott_ino> Tartaros, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<jedc> hou5ton, your pcm volume may be up to high, in alsamixer make sure it isnt higher than around 85%
<MOUD> mickster04: ok
<mzz> jcmarini: I think you can just right-click the bot in the user list or something. Then just say something like "!ubottu" (without the quotes) in there.
<guntbert> mzz, sawyannaing you can limit the kept kernel images via system/preferences/startup-manager: advanced
<dalekleader> MattCanada: true, to enable or disable it.  ultimately te OS controls the stepping
<treize> I have the 0.8.2 version of rtorrent installed through apt-get. If I want to install the latest verson (0.8.4) through source, how can I integrate that into apt-get so that it will update the program in later versions? Is apt-get equivs the only way?
<guntbert> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in jaunty
<guntbert> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<mzz> guntbert: ah, startup-manager. Thanks, I'll remember that (not in ubuntu right now)
<hou5ton> Bernini:  http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=web+cam&sa=Search#1400
<MattCanada> I believe that Speedstep is on in the BIOS, yes
<MattCanada> Perhaps the OS is not interracting correctly?
<MattCanada> with Speedstep?
<guntbert> mzz: that is meant for grub, but the extraneous images get removed too
<jedc> treize, if rtorrent has a repo you can add it to sources.list and then add the gpg key so it is trusted
<dalekleader> MattCanada: you will have to check.  try adding the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" to the panel
<MattCanada> Say, I am using IRCLE, how can I make the font larger?
<scott_ino> Tartaros, that explains what's up with xorg.conf and why it's different
<MOUD> mickster04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252148/
<dalekleader> MattCanada: it will tell you the current cpu frequency
<wikkid> hello everyone.  A software raid 1 drive failed, (two md devices md0 and md1.  md0 is /, md1 is swap), i replaced the drive, and was able to rebuild md0 just fine, i can't seem to rebuild md1 (swap) though, i'm getting "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md1" when i try to run mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda2.  any ideas?
<MattCanada> Yep, I have the CPU Freq Scaling applet on the toolbar
<dalekleader> MattCanada: what freq is displayed
<treize> jedc: rtorrent is just a concrete example, I was curious about the situations where it doesn't have a ppa and the only way to get the latest is through a source compile
<C1sM0> Where can I find information on how to setup my Mobilephone on Ubuntu (Motorola ZINE)
<Bernini> i have a logitech quickcam ive installed the gspca drivers... but i might have a conflict with my tvcard... can anyone help me out with this
<MattCanada> I have them all; 800 Mhz and up to 1.83
<MattCanada> PowerSave, OnDemand, Conservative, Performance
<MattCanada> My scaling is definitely working okay
<MattCanada> And I do have my LMSensors installed and running okay
<jcmarini> mzz i don't think xchat has message window extra but you may mean the whole shebang. what's the protocol for addressing queries to ubottu. there must be a sybol or something.
<sawyannaing> tnx for everything...see ya all
<dalekleader> MattCanada: if you can select the speed or watch it change then it is not the cpu that is hogging power.  unless it is always maxed out
<jcmarini> symbol sorry mzz
<jedc> treize, apt-get only works for software packages and source packages, if they arent available as a package then you cant use apt-get
<MattCanada> Nah, it's not the CPI
<MattCanada> CPU
<MattCanada> I suppose the best way to go about this, would be to run PowerTop, and to find a way to make the suggestions actually stick
<prizren> Kdenlive is working! w00t
<mickster04> MOUD, you seem to have an old version of ff as well as shockwave installed
<MattCanada> But how do you do this exactly?
<MattCanada> This IRC chatting is fun :)
<jedc> treize, you could make your own personal package archive and package the new versions periodically to stay up to date but that would take a lot of learning and time
<mzz> jcmarini: there's nothing magical about it other than sending it a message starting with a "!". Try sending one of those to me if it's not working on ubottu.
<dalekleader> MattCanada: ok, i am not sure, sorry.  IRC is the retro and best way to chat
<treize> jedc: what about apt-get equivs? So if I install a program through source compilation I am doomed to manually updating it from then on?
<jcmarini> !RKH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RKH
<Bernini> can someone help me with a webcam setup
<MOUD> mickster04: yes, I just saw it. I apt-get install FF3.5 but when I open it then it opens the old one
<jcmarini> !root kit hunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root kit hunter
<MattCanada> One question, the Laptop_Mode package in Ubuntu, I have been told that it is somehow "crippled" by default?
<kaddi_> is someone familiar with folding@home? I installed it with sudo, so it set up it's own user and is always running in the background. But now I would like to stop it, because I'm compiling. How can I do that
<eMaX> hi
<jedc> treize, well, apt-get wont know about it, but you can remove the software and then install from apt-get again, say if it gets updated in the repos to the version you want
<mzz> MattCanada: last time I checked the usefulness of the suggestions from powertop varied wildly (it's a pretty nice tool to see what apps aren't completely idle, but the rest of it isn't *that* great)
<ctmjr> !webcams | Bernini
<ubottu> Bernini: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eMaX> how can i recursively find files that have been changes in the last n days?
<MattCanada> Would uninstalling it in the Synaptic, and reinstalling via the regular .deb file be better?
<jcmarini> !root kit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root kit
<mickster04> MOUD, you have to open shiretoko from the internet submenu
<mzz> jcmarini: yeah, now do that in a message window
<jedc> treize, but yes, in general if you compiling something from source it wont automatically get updated
<dalekleader> MattCanada: no, unless the deb is a newer version
<mickster04> and u can uninstall the old one in the old ff
<haf1ztang> mickster04: how am i going to set 9.04 as default
<mickster04> haf1ztang, it is....what does it show u is the default
<MattCanada> Okay, fair enough.
<MattCanada> I hear you on PowerTop
<haf1ztang> ok
<treize> jedc, ahh...seems like i'll just wait for it to be updated in the repos, thanks
<MattCanada> I am going to head off, and to try my luck
<haf1ztang> letme give u another 1 ok
<MOUD> mickster04: how do I do that?
<MattCanada> Any of you successfully dual boot by any chance, using Windows 7 as the primary, and first install?
<jcmarini> mzz thanks buddy. don't ya love it when things work. gold srat to the Ubuntu comunity.*
<mickster04> ii think About:plugins
<jedc> treize, there is a new ubuntu release coming out soon, it might be updated in karmic
<dalekleader> MattCanada: good luck.  also, it maybe that your hard drive is not spinning down even though the applications are idling.
<mickster04> MOUD, i think About:plugins
<jcmarini> gols star. sorry. my typing is hunt n peck method?
<mzz> jcmarini: I'm sure there's a typing tutor you can apt-get :P
<haf1ztang> mickster04: you may check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/252153/
<mickster04> MOUD, try shiretoko tho
<jcmarini> gold star..Ubuntu will free a lot of people. especially poor people like me.
<jedc> kaddi_, you could use ps -e to find the process and pid, then kill <pid> to kill the process
<mickster04> haf1ztang, ok there is a value called "default 0" you need to chanfe the value to 4
<Bernini> this is stupid... ive installed gspca but i think its conflicting with my tvcard as a video device
<jcmarini> mzz i' go look. cheers buddy.
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to open a terminal in Ubuntu?
<MattCanada> Definitely, HDD spin-down issues are a problem
<mickster04> alt+f2
<MattCanada> I've modified the HDPARM values, down from 254
<mickster04> ?
<jedc>  TheFuzzball, alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<charlie__> ubottu
<MattCanada> By the way, what would a more ideal value be for HDPARM?
<mneptok> TheFuzzball: Applications > Accessories
<Jeruvy> TheFuzzball: ^^ jedc
<haf1ztang> mickster04:  doesnt dat wil make 8.04 as a default?
<MattCanada> Below 254, that is?
<Taylor> hello
<jedc> TheFuzzball, or applications->accesories->terminal
<jcmarini> mzz i use synaptic.
<Luria> ctl alt f1
<charlie__> i need help i cannot get sound working and i have tried pulsesound but still no luck
<mickster04> haf1ztang, 9.04 is the fourth option no?
<Luria> for a real terminal :-)
<dalekleader> MattCanada: not sure
<TheFuzzball> That's a virtual terminal, I mean an xterm or some other emulator
<haf1ztang> yeah
<MOUD> brb
<MattCanada> Okay, well, I'll go with this.
<mneptok> TheFuzzball: Applications > Accessories
<MattCanada> thanks for your help for the time being.
<MattCanada> Best.
<prizren> scott_ino, jedc thanks i am using kdeenlive it works
<mickster04> haf1ztang, well there u go then
<dalekleader> MattCanada: you are welcome
<Taylor> hey, can anyone tell me what the problem is regarding my Ubuntu Live CD?
<mneptok> Taylor: not until you describe it
<charlie__> can someone help me
<charlie__> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Taylor> I start it up, and it loads fine, but the entire screen is wavy and warped...
<haf1ztang> mickster04: thats mean i only need to change to boot order rite?
<jedc> TheFuzzball, xterm is a terminal emulator also, but alt + f2 xterm if it is installed
<haf1ztang> mickster04: swap the 8.04 with d 9.04
<mickster04> haf1ztang, no not even that
<eMaX> hi
<mickster04> haf1ztang, near the top just change default 0 to default 4
<DaZ> does anyone here use btrfs? :f
<eMaX> how can i recursively copy files modified since n days?
<charlie__> EMAX HELP ME
<mickster04> charlie__, behave
<haf1ztang> mickster04: sory but cant get you. can u show me?
<haf1ztang> mickster04: sory for troubling you
<mneptok> !help > charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__, please see my private message
<DaZ> eMaX: it involves find i think
<mickster04> haf1ztang,  what is at the top of menu.lst?
<ChrisWizard> Hello
<eMaX> DaZ yes I can find those files and I want to recursively copy them
<ChrisWizard> Is there a tool to diagno a sound related problem in ubuntu
<haf1ztang> mickster04: do you mean dis
<Taylor> mickster04: Can you help me identify what my problem is? Regarding the wavy and warped screen when starting ubuntu.
<haf1ztang> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system. default		0
<haf1ztang> that default 0?
<guntbert> eMaX: I suppose #bash will be a better place for that question :-)
<DaZ> eMaX: cp `find blabla|xargs` /where/to i think
<mickster04> Taylor, no idea
<charlie__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie__> COOL
<mickster04> haf1ztang, yes
<unop> eMaX,  find . -mtime $n -exec cp {} /path/to/dest \;   # where $n is n*24 hours ago
<charlie__> !tell off menetok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> haf1ztang, change the 0 > 4
<haf1ztang> mickster04: if i set that to value of 4, isit going to set 9.04 as the default?
<charlie__> ohh
<mickster04> thats all
<haf1ztang> ok
<haf1ztang> wil try
<mickster04> haf1ztang, yea
<C1sM0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie__> !destroy the world
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KB1JWQ> !bbotabuse | charlie__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbotabuse
<KB1JWQ> !botabuse | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Revrus> anybody know how i would set up ICS to an xbox from ubuntu to get the xbox see upnp streams from other machinies on the network?
<unop> eMaX, there are three timestamps you can work with .. see the find manpage for more info
<heroid_> join #flossk
<charlie__> i dont abuse bots
<charlie__> !KILL
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<levander> I've only got command line access to this box I'm working on.  How can I tell which version of Ubuntu it's running?
<guntbert> !askthebot | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<charlie__> thats not wot i meant
<KB1JWQ> charlie__: Please stop with the ! commands to ubottu in this channel.  /msg ubottu if you'd like to do that.
<C1sM0> Does any one know how to setup a mobile phone (Motorola) on Ubuntu?
<ctmjr> levander: cat /proc/version
<charlie__> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<eMaX> unop, tnx
<mneptok> charlie__: stop. now. thanks.
<levander> ctmjr: "Linux version 2.6.22-16-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 2 01:27:50 GMT 2009"
<charlie__> do i have to
<levander> ctmjr: Which version is that?
<DaZ> charlie__: it's a lie
<jcmarini> !mzz i am also having trouble with pasting your nick name in my message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<mneptok> charlie__: do you want to continue using this channel? if so, then yes.
<charlie__> ha ha the cake is a lie  isnt it
<niko> charlie__: look at my pm.
<charlie__> someones been playin portal
<DasEi> !brain > charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__, please see my private message
<jcmarini> its got a sense of humour this bot almost human
<mneptok> !ot > charlie__
<jcmarini> mzz did exclamation addressed to you and ubottu said its not Intelligent. WHAT?
<mickster04> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<charlie__> I HAVE JOINED
<jedc> Revrus, mediatomb works well for streaming to ps3 with udnp, probably would work with xbox
<Revrus> Jeruvy, jerc, well i dont mean have the upnp stream from the ICS host, i have a vista machine with a upnp stream going, and i want to set up ICS on my netbook with ubuntu netbook remix to the xbox, and have the xbox see the vista machine, i figure i probably need to use samba somehow
<charlie__> is there anyway of getting rid of the "signed in" and wot not and just get the messages
<guntbert> jcmarini: omit the !
<sharperguy> mneptok, was that really necessary?
<guntbert> jcmarini: with the ! the bot takes it as command
<mneptok> sharperguy: after 3 different warnings, yes.
<sharperguy> mneptok, ah sorry
<levander> ctmjr: Actually, you're supposed to 'cat /etc/issue' to find the version of Ubuntu.
<guntbert> levander: lsb_release -a does it as well
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<levander> guntbert: Thanks, that command has better output, and isn't dependent upon the user not changing /etc/issue.  Thanks.
<ctmjr> levander: you asked how to get the version what i gave you did that if you cannot understand it sorry
<guntbert> levander: you are welcome and thanks for the additional reasoning
<jd0dggy> hi, how do I mount/boot an encrypted lvm partition from the textbox/grub command line?
<levander> ctmjr: Don't worry about it, it's just not a very good way to get the info.
<Shoe> Anyone know of a really good video file converter (in specific .avi to .mpg4)
<th0r> Shoe: I use handbrake for that
<evilbug> Shoe: +1 on handbreak.
<Shoe> I can find that in  package manager?
<guntbert> levander: as for the config file: lsb_release -a takes its info from /etc/lsb-release (that knowledge came in handy a few days ago)
<haf1z> guys, Couldn't connect to host
<Shoe> th0r, where can I get handbrake?
<haf1z> cant connect to webchat.freenode.net thru pidgin
<haf1z> Couldn't connect to host
<th0r> Shoe: why did I have to open synaptic just to tell you to do that
<guntbert> haf1z: ask in #freenode please
<Shoe> I opened synaptic package manager and got no results. That's why I asked
<ctmjr> levander: am not worried about it. but you asked for version info that's what you got
<mzz> !privmsg | jcmarini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privmsg
<th0r> Shoe: apt-cache search finds it...so it is in there
<aboyz> Hi, can someone help me with a bash script. I got a folder /home/dump/ , file are being generated in there like pricelist.xml . Now how do I make a script to search for new file in there and rename it to dump.xml. thanks.. Can I do this with a if else fi statement please advise. Here is what I got so far.. http://pastebin.com/m692f746e
<mzz> drat, wrong factoid
<mzz> jcmarini: ?
<sds> hi, i installed ubuntu with wubi on my external hddrive. but it wont boot from it, when i select in the bios "boot from external usbdrive" There is only one blinking _, that is all. I can boot from my normal c-drive and select ubuntu and it works fine, but i want to directly boot from the usbdrive. So how can i make ubuntu bottable? thanks for your help.
<guntbert> !info | handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'handbrake' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<guntbert> mzz: you want !pm ?
<th0r> Shoe: http://www.google.com/search?q=handbrake+homepage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<xgpt> hey guys, I want to give a single user access to a folder in my home dir. how do I give them a link into it? without giving them access to my entire home dir?
<xgpt> hey guys, I want to give a single user access to a folder in my home dir. how do I give them a link into it? without giving them access to my entire home dir?
<mickster04> MOUD, anyluck?
<xgpt> sorry for the double post
<mzz> guntbert: probably, thanks
<guntbert> mzz: :)
<MOUD> I want to reinstall Ubuntu but I have Windows XP installed. If I remove the ubuntu partition and create a new one, will XP still be on the grub menu?
<Jeruvy> xgpt: just share the dir, and then allow 'anyone' or 'specificuser' access to it.
<MOUD> mickster04: acutally I'm having lots of errors on ubuntu. Dunno why
<mickster04> oo
<xgpt> Jeruvy, how do I do that? I've got a server installation
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Shoe> th0r, good job at making assumptions
<Shoe> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7941/screenshotqkj.png
<DasEi> MOUD: For usual, grub should find the win-loader and integrate in at install, to be sure make a backup of mbr
<MOUD> mostly is "not enough free space" and "cannot open /etc/****    to load file"  .   Also, I still have around 700MB of free disk space -.-
<haf1z> mickster04: u der?
<haf1z> mickster04: the 8.04 stil incharge
<MOUD> DasEi: how do I backup the mbr?
<edbian> MOUD: Grub will be untouched no matter how much you mess with your partitions
<KB1JWQ> MOUD: df to a pastebin maybe?
<mzz> edbian: that's not quite true: a significant amount of grub resides in /boot/grub/, not the mbr.
<MOUD> edbian: are you sure? Because there's not /boot partition, only "  /  "
<mickster04> haf1z, yeah im hear
<mickster04> pastebin me ur whole menu.lst again
<MOUD> oh ok
<edbian> MOUD: mzz is right!
<haf1z> mickster04: it still not working.
<jcmarini> !tuxtyping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxtyping
<mickster04> haf1z, yeah thats y i asked for ur ppstebin
<DasEi> MOUD: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<mzz> MOUD: but if you're in the installer you'll almost certainly be offered to install grub near the end of it, at which time it should pick up any windows partitions too.
<guntbert> Shoe: please stay polite, have you seen http://en.flossmanuals.net/Handbrake/InstallingUbuntu ?
<haf1z> mickster04: im going to show u my MY COMPUTER pix
<Deevz> how can I list the users present on a system?
<mickster04> my computer?
<sds> hi, i installed ubuntu with wubi on my external hddrive. but it wont boot from it, when i select in the bios "boot from external usbdrive" There is only one blinking _, that is all. I can boot from my normal c-drive and select ubuntu and it works fine, but i want to directly boot from the usbdrive. So how can i make ubuntu bottable? thanks for your help.
<KB1JWQ> Deevz: who.  Or cat /etc/passwd
<guntbert> Deevz: cat /etc/passwd
<Jeruvy> xgpt: ah, good question.  You need to be able to share, see samba, samba-common packages (not sure if server pre-installs them)
<mneptok> Deevz: logged-in? or all users, regardless of whether they are active?
<KB1JWQ> Deevz: The former lists logged in users.
<mickster04> haf1z, my computer?
<Deevz> all the users
<Shoe> I was being polite.
<mneptok> Deevz: KB1JWQ's "cat /etc/passwd"
<KB1JWQ> Deevz: getent passwd
<Jeruvy> Shoe: we love polite :)
<MOUD> The strange thing is that when I install ubuntu it doesn't ask me any packages to install, it just start the installation without asking about custom packages
<haf1z> mickster04: http://imagebin.org/59342 i have boot in filesystem and inside 10gb media as well
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: Mine works no matter what his auth backend is. :-p
<mneptok> !language | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> :P
<mickster04> haf1z, thats irrelivant
<diddy> How can I install pyxml on Ubuntu? http://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyXML
<Deevz> thx
<Deevz> that works
<haf1z> mickster04: means?
<Deevz> I dont know how you guys know all these commands
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: Oh hush. :)
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<Deevz> Im impressed
<KB1JWQ> Deevz: Do it for a living for a decade and you'll be a lot less impressed. :)
<Bernini> ok so easycam doesnt recognize this cam just as i thought... any other great advice
<mneptok> KB1JWQ: or three. :/
<mickster04> haf1z, i only want to see your menu.lst from /boot/grub/
<Deevz> Lol KB1JWQ, I guess
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> mickster04: moment pls
<MOUD> how can I make ubuntu ask me to customize what packages to be installed during the installation?
<MOUD> btw, my menu.lst : http://paste.ubuntu.com/252163/
<xgpt> anyone?
<MadGirl> i think anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<wallrall> Hi. Is there a way to refresh ebox so that it picks up command line edits to conf files?
<haf1z> mickster04:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/252165/
<sds> hi, please help.  i installed ubuntu with wubi on my external hddrive. but it wont boot from it, when i select in the bios "boot from external usbdrive" There is only one blinking _, that is all. I can boot from my normal c-drive and select ubuntu and it works fine, but i want to directly boot from the usbdrive. So how can i make ubuntu bottable? thanks for your help.
<Bernini> i thought the strength of linux was the 'linux community'
<MementoMori> hi
<KB1JWQ> sds: Then BIOS isn't recognizing either the drive or the particular bus you're plugged into. You're using an outboard USB port, or one of the ones built into the motherboard?
<Deevz> And what makes you think its not?
<MOUD> I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu. See you ppl later. Thank you very much for the help :D
<clusty> how can I build more locales for the system?
<DaZ> Berberi: trolls are the strenght of linux
<haf1z> but that not the same thing come out when it boot
<mikele> sera
<clusty> now if I do a locale -a I get: C/POSIX/en_US.utf8
<database> HOLY SHIT HOW MANY PEOPLE
<clusty> i wish I had fr_FR or unicode
<MementoMori> is this a good chan to talk about "onr hundred paper cuts"?
<DasEi> no, MementoMori, see:
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bernini> im trying to setup a logitech quickcam e2500 with problems can someone help
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | Bernini
<ubottu> Bernini: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jcmarini> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<haf1z> mickster04: u gotta check this too http://paste.ubuntu.com/252168/ <- this is what it show when i boot
<Cranky_S> hey guys, do any of you have any experience with extracting packages from a live distros ISO file?
<mickster04> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<mickster04> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<mickster04> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
<mickster04> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<mickster04> default		4
<FloodBot3> mickster04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> sorry!
<DasEi> !iso | Cranky_S
<ubottu> Cranky_S: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jcmarini> !bernini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bernini
<mickster04> haf1z, is how it should read dude
<haf1z> ok
<Linux^Warrior> can someone please supply me with a link to bakctrack 4 pre-final thats not a freaking hacker site accoring to there BS security for there internet??
<haf1z> i did change it
<haf1z> but nothing change mickster04
<Cranky_S> ubottu i presume its a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior: Say what?
<haf1z> mickster04:  lemme retry
<Bernini> ive installed gspca to no avail i think it might be a conflict with my tvcard
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior: BT 4 pre-release is available from www.remote-exploit.org
<mickster04> haf1z, well the first pastebin u gave me didnt have that
<Bernini> easycam doesnt recognize this particular cam
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> mickster04: i just change it n now im going to reboot..let see if thing works
<haf1z> exitr
<mickster04> does it save properly?
<Linux^Warrior> kb1 are you a total moron I said NOT A HACKING site geese
<mickster04> do u open it with sudo?
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior: How... polite.
<mickster04> damn too slow
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior: remote-exploit.org is a security organization, not a "hacking site."
<Cpudan80> Linux^Warrior: geese ?
<Linux^Warrior> really it says Access denied HACKER SITE
<Cpudan80> I think you mean geeze
<mickster04> lol
<Linux^Warrior> If I was able to download off ther site I would not be askign here
<Cpudan80> Geese are flying birds
<mickster04> no geese was better:P
<hbekel> Linux^Warrior: who's 'it'?
<Linux^Warrior> come on ppl think
<Cpudan80> Fairly large birds
<Linux^Warrior> im at a wifi spot
 * Cpudan80 quack
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior: Not from where I sit. :-)  So the issue is apparently "You don't know how to frame a question properly."
<Jeruvy> Linux^Warrior: I'd hate to ask what you did to annoy them?
<Linux^Warrior> Kb1 IGNORED 1 moron have a nice day
<Linux^Warrior> No they limit there wifi what you can browse
<KB1JWQ> Such a delightful chap.
<scott_ino> Linux^Warrior, use a VPN, or prox ;-)
<mickster04> hafiz, does it save properly
<dutchie> my usb memory stick is not working, it may be a hardware issue, my dmesg is here http://pastebin.com/f55d368f6
<scott_ino> JAP does the trick usually
<Linux^Warrior> eat ignore kb1
<hafiz> mickster04: it doesnt work
<Linux^Warrior> how can I do that if I cannot downlaod it
<hafiz> yeah
<mickster04> hafiz, how do u open menu.lst
<Linux^Warrior> there in lies my problem
<emcpn> #ubuntu-gr
<scott_ino> Linux^Warrior, you can't download anything?
<hafiz> mickster04: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scott_ino> well if you go the VPN route you don't need to download anything
<mickster04> hafiz, and when u close an save an reopen what does it show?
<KB1JWQ> I don't know why people aren't falling all over themselves to mirror the ISO for Linux^Warrior. :)
<Linux^Warrior> I can pics & regualr software
<KittyBoots> I have a problem with flash video, when it plays full screen it slows down and skips.  How can I resolve this? I am using Ubuntu 9.04.
<hafiz> mickster04: it show # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<hafiz> default		4
<mickster04> KittyBoots, i think thats a problem with linux :P
<scott_ino> Linux^Warrior, i came into this convo late, what do you need perhaps i can help
<dutchie> w
<Linux^Warrior> but cannot access alot of sites that do anything with proxy peeer to peer or hacking or obscene
<mickster04> hafiz, ok...so what options are on screen when grub loads
<jdoggy> hi, how do I mount/boot an encrypted lvm partition from the textbox/grub command line?
<mickster04> can u select 9.04 manually?
<Bernini> does anyone have experience with a logitech quickcam e 2500
<Linux^Warrior> I need KB1 to jump off a tall buildign do the world a favor
<libtech> i have an old desktop with a fresh jaunty install. i want to use this machine as a file server that can be accessed on my home network and when im not at home with my laptop. i would like to be able to access it with windows and ubuntu machines. any way to do this?
<hafiz> yes i can select the 9.04 manually
<gianpaolo> bsera
<scott_ino> Bernini, not specifically but many logitech cams yes
<gianpaolo> ho problemi con ubustu sul mio aspire one
<hafiz> mickster04: i can select it manually, but i want 9.04 to default. so i dont need to select it manually
<Linux^Warrior> I am trying to backtrack 4 from another site that the wifi im at does not call a hacker site
<enquora> Are there repositories with current versions of ruby and postgresql for 9.04?
<hafiz> mickster04: from the option, 9.04 appear after 8.04
<mickster04> what number option is it
<mickster04> what are the options
<Bernini> ive installed gspca... still doesnt work... might be having conflicts with my tvcard
<Linux^Warrior> I cannot even download wireshark via apt-get
<aero> add respositories
<Linux^Warrior> brb fond a link on linux
<aero> then try again
<hafiz> mickster04: what make difference between 0 < 4
<Bernini> scott_ino i think it might be competing as the video0 device... not sure or sure how to solve the problem
<scott_ino> Bernini, ahh i see, but the came works independently?
<Linux^Warrior> HA I got it of linux chan heh
<Linux^Warrior> thx for nothing kb1
<earthmeLon> Hey friends!!!  Is there any way that I can make links clickable in gnome-terminal?  Right clicking is annoying
<mickster04> well asically if it goes 8.04, 8.04 (recovery), 9.04 , mem then u want default to be 3, asically the default should be the item on the is the position of 9.04
<dutchie> earthmeLon: wfm if I ctrl-click
<hafiz> 9.04 is (hd0,6)
<earthmeLon> thanks dutchie.  thats better.  if anybody knows how to make it so I dont have to press ctrl, that'd be cool
<Bernini> scott_ino im thinking they both might be /dev/video0 by both i mean the cam and the tvcard
<scott_ino> Bernini, and it's a e2500 quickcam?
<hafiz> mickster04:  8.04 (hd0,4) 9.04(hd0,6) will this help u out?
<scott_ino> Bernini, i don't even see that as a supported device on the list from linux-uvc
<mickster04> hafiz,  well try setting it to two? no memtest or vista?
<Bernini> scott_ino yeh... gspca supposedly will work with it...
<hafiz> means
<hafiz> default 2?
<scott_ino> Bernini, i found it yeah spca
<jcmarini> is it me or is there an element of frustration in smart answers? netiquette seems to be anything ya like>
<jcmarini> !flame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame
<hafiz> mickster04:  set the default to 2?
<mickster04> hafiz, there should be options about memtest etc in grub? along with 9.04 and 8.04
<derdui> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mickster04> hafiz, when u have grub an u manual select 9.04 what are all the options available? in order please?
<Bernini> scott_ino yeh i have multiple video devices though
<scott_ino> Bernini, i don't remember, and i'll try and find it but i remember reading somewhere about manually setting device IDs
<jondavis> i am trying to get into a chatroom
<Henrik__> Nigga plz
<hafiz> ok
<readyou> what is ubuntu better at than windows
<PriceChild> !livecd | readyou
<ubottu> readyou: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<jondavis> the guy that i was talk to is name is luke
<PriceChild> !best | readyou
<ubottu> readyou: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<readyou> wtf
<readyou> stop spamming me
<mickster04> readyou, price?
<readyou> i mean in terms of what it does
<readyou> does it do anything better than windows
<PriceChild> readyou: I think you should use it and decide for yourself.
<mickster04> readyou, it depends what u need it for
<readyou> i think there's no point if you cant even say anything its better at
<hafiz> mickster04: it going to be like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/252178/
<KB1JWQ> readyou: This is a support channel, not an advocacy community. :)
<Henrik__> Stabilty is better
<Henrik__> And price, ofc
<readyou> im trying to start an argument here, do you mind?
<mickster04> readyou, yes
<readyou> oh.
<KB1JWQ> readyou: Quite a bit, actually.
<mickster04> hafiz, well four shoudl work
<mickster04> i dont know why it doesnt
<hou5ton> readyou:  and regarding better or worse, sometimes people just prefer something "different" ... not necessarily better or worse.
<hafiz> or maybe i need to boot to 8.04 first then change it to default to value of 4?
<readyou> so what you're telling me is that you're unable to point out one thing thats better
<mickster04> /boot/grub/menu.lst is the same in all....
<PriceChild> readyou: Check out http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/
<scott_ino> Bernini, this wasn't it but maybe worth a look? http://mtuxland.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-webcam-tv-tuner-at-same-time.html
<hou5ton> readyou:  no .... it's just not a profitable discussion
<hafiz> ok
<mickster04> readyou, theres no point if ur a windows fan whos just causin trouble
<readyou> haha
<Henrik__> readyou: No. We're telling you to GTFO
<readyou> you're telling me you're foolish
<hbekel> just don't feed
<hafiz> mickster04: just u already seen my cmputer pix rite?
<scott_ino> Bernini, have you looked into editing your device aliases in /etc/modprobe.conf?? I remember having to do this for conflicting network devices
<hafiz> mickster04: in 10gb media and filesystem each have /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mickster04> hafiz, so which one does it read, eitherway ALL menu.lst shoudl be set to 4
<hafiz> ok
<mickster04> hafiz, how did u manage more than one!
<mickster04> nm hey
<Bernini> scott_ino not sure how to do that ill look into it
<scott_ino> Bernini, im not even really sure how newer kernels handle such things... but just something I remember from a while back
<kosmic> How do You get truecrypt decrypted
<scott_ino> Bernini, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-can-i-assign-a-webcam-to-a-specific-devvideo-669507/
<kosmic> I have some volumes I need to transfer to another hard ndrive
<mickster04> hafiz, then u need to reboot
<mickster04> try again
<hafiz> mickster04: i already set boot menu.lst to default 4
<kosmic> aptitude search truecrypt does not have the package
<scott_ino> Bernini, looks promising
<kosmic> and the truecrypt site does not have packages that WORK
<stercor1> How do I get postgresql's point and earthdistance packages?
<th0r> kosmic: you can just copy the truecrypt files....you don't  need to decrypt them to move them
<kosmic> th0r: I need to have a program that reads the encrypted containers to do that
<th0r> kosmic: no...you can copy the containers to the other computer...you don't need truecrypt to move them
<kosmic> I don't have any use for encrypted stuff I can't read
<kosmic> do any alternative programs read these containers?
<th0r> kosmic: then moving the files to another computer has nothing to do with your problem
<samneedshelp> hi, how do I apt-get update/upgrade an installed ubuntu on HD from a livecd?
<zvacet> samneedshelp: you need alternate CD for that
<Henrik__> Yåflfhsgodiådtosyødmbo hsfu kj
<samneedshelp> what i need is to use the livecd internet connection to update/upgrade from HD
<jondavis> r there any hackers in here
<Henrik__> Yeah
<Henrik__> I'm pro
<kosmic> th0r:  you realize there is something inside those truecrypt volumes, right?
<DasEi> samneedshelp: chroot into the hd
<samneedshelp> i cant use internet from my ubuntu HD, but i can from livecd, how can i chroot my ubuntu HD to use my internet?
<mickster04> haf1z, anyluck?
<haf1z> mickster04: stil the same
<Henrik__> !hacking | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<samneedshelp> DasEi i did chroot /media/disk disk=ubuntu and doesnt work
<mickster04> haf1z, an u no longer have a menu.lst unchanged?
<jondavis> any hackers in here
<mickster04> are they the same ?
<mickster04> haf1z,  are they the same ?
<Henrik__> !cracker | jondavis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cracker
<DasEi> samneedshelp: you will sudo chroot /dev/sd>>your hd-root-device<<
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ascheel> RAWR!  Small victories...  finally got my wireless USB adapter working.  The kernel came with a crappy version of it.  Well, not crappy but it didn't identify my network adapter with it.
<haf1z> mickster04: jus open the menu.lst still default set to 4
<ian__> Hello everyone, I am running 9.04 off of an eeepc with ext4.  I now have a new faster and bigger hard drive, does anyone know of a ext4 capable way of doing byte for byte transfers from one drive to another?
<mneptok> jondavis: what do you actually want?
<Henrik__> !crackers | jondavis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crackers
<samneedshelp> i really hate auto triggers...
<Henrik__> Fann
<mickster04> haf1z, what about the other one
<ascheel> ian__: gparted live cd
<samneedshelp> i prefer real people help
<mneptok> !dd > ian__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<haf1z> its the same
<jondavis> i want some on e to help me learn to hack
<haf1z> both set to default 4
<ian__> ascheel, I have an eeepc
<ian__> mneptok, I have an eeepc
<DasEi> samneedshelp: also, did you try safemode >> dpkg at init 1 ?
<samneedshelp> jondavis, go to school
<mickster04> haf1z, hmmm then i dont understand whats goin on....
<ascheel> ian__: then use a CD drive on a USB adapter.  It's what i did.
<samneedshelp> DasEi i dont know dpkg init 1
<samneedshelp> ill google it
<mneptok> jondavis: do you mean "write code?" or do you mean "exploit software vulnerabilities?"
<zvacet> samneedshelp: what kind of problem do you have with connection from HD
<ascheel> ian__: I'm on a eee 1000HA and hooked a CD drive up to an IDE -> USB adapter and it worked very very well
<haf1z> ok ok
<samneedshelp> zvacet i am using a USB 3G stick
<mickster04> haf1z, cos u can load up both 8.04 and 9.04 manually?
<DasEi> samneedshelp: as I get you, your network is broken, but netroot in safemode is another mec, so this often works, safemode from hd-boot
<haf1z> mickster04: i can load both them manually
<samneedshelp> my liveUSB can use the 3g stick i need to update my ubuntu on HD to use 3g stick
<mickster04> haf1z, then sumat is wrong elsewhere....
<haf1z> mickster04: but i want 9.04 to be default boot so i wont have to select anymore
<ian__> ascheel, how do I go from one drive to the other?  I start gparted, and then what? I can image my drive to an external drive?  Pop the new drive back in the eee, then load gparted again and restore off the external drive?
<mickster04> haf1z, remove the 8.04
<mickster04> haf1z, or swap them in the file?
<nerdy_kid> hey please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<DasEi> samneedshelp:?? you update from internet, nor ?
<mickster04> haf1z, try commenting them out with #
<samneedshelp> the thing is the ubuntuHD is karmic, liveusb is jaunty, so want to use my livecd to update karmic basically
<mickster04> make sure u put default back to 0
<Frank83> Back in DOS you could use "dir *.ace" to show only "ace" files. How you do that on Linux?
<mickster04> afief, make sure u put default back to 0
<linxeh> is there a utility for configuring wifi from the command line (so it remembers it next boot) or should I just edit the configuration by hand ?
<mickster04> haf1z, , make sure u put default back to 0
<linxeh> Frank83: ls *.ace
<mickster04> sorry afief
<haf1z> o ok
<haf1z> how am i going to remove o4
<haf1z> 8.04
<DasEi> samneedshelp:but want to use karmics internet repos ?
<samneedshelp> thats why
<ian__> ascheel, how do I go from one drive to the other?  I start gparted, and then what? I can image my drive to an external drive?  Pop the new drive back in the eee, then load gparted again and restore off the external drive?
<nerdy_kid> please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<Xunie> Is this a question?
<Xunie> lol
<ascheel> ian__: when I did that I did a 2-step process.  First I used G4L to back up the drive (it uses dd to back it up bit for bit) then I used G4L to restore it to the new drive.  THEN I used GPartEd to expand the partitions to encompass the entire drive.
<Frank83> linxeh, just like normal lspci, or lsusb?. ls alone will work as a dir?
<DasEi> samneedshelp:so did you try booting karmic in recovery/safemode ?
<samneedshelp> DasEI ubuntu installation is karmic, my liveusb is jaunty i just want to update my karmic installation via liveusb using my 3g stick that works
<mneptok> ian__: as the bot told you, dd is the app you want.
<samneedshelp> DasEi no i didnt
<ascheel> ian__: I went from the 160 GB that mine came with to a 500 GB and it worked flawlessly
<mickster04> haf1z, put # infront of all other luines
<DasEi> samneedshelp:know how ?
<ascheel> mneptok: he can't load 2 drives at once in his laptop.
<nerdy_kid> please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<linxeh> Frank83: no, lspci is a program to list pci devices. ls is a program to list directory contents / files (hence ls - short for list)
<Frank83> linxeh, Wow, With colors and all! Thansk for the help dude! Take care
<haf1z> mickster04: i dont get u
<linxeh> Frank83: also look at ls -al
<samneedshelp> DasEi booting into it yes
<mneptok> ascheel: so use dd to an image file, and then dd back from it.
<ian__> ascheel, I dont fully understand the need for gparted... Can you expand please?  Isnt a bit for bit backup the exact same thing as the original?
<Frank83> linxeh, Will do the ls -help and check them all out
<nerdy_kid> please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<samneedshelp> DasEi when I boot into it what do I need to do?
<linxeh> Frank83: also man ls
<ascheel> ian__: I apologize.  I thought you were moving to a larger hard drive
<linxeh> :)
<mickster04> haf1z, a # makes grub ignore the lines
<ian__> ascheel, I am
<DasEi> samneedshelp:so first choose netroot, check connectiopn like ping google.com, then exit, then check broken packages
<mickster04> haf1z, so put them onfront of the paragraph
<ian__> ascheel, from a 160 to a 320
<samneedshelp> k
<haf1z> all of them?
<mickster04> so only the few lines underneath 9.04 are left
<ascheel> ian__: use dd to move the image (I used g4l which also uses dd) then gparted will change the partition to encompass the entire drive.
<nerdy_kid> can give lots of specs please pm me
<haf1z> only infront of 8.04?
<ian__> ascheel, thanks for your hekp
<Frank83> linxeh, That "man" thing is more awesome than --help! It works with everything?
<samneedshelp> DasEi then?
<ascheel> ian__: you're very welcome.  Good luck!
<mickster04> haf1z, correct then show me the update
<DasEi> samneedshelp:if that worked, karmic will update
<haf1z> ok
<nerdy_kid> please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<samneedshelp> dont forget im not on wifi, on 3g usb stick
<MarkG> Hi, got a question about swapspace on my plug. I have a couple of dmesg errors: "page allocation failure" I quick google tells me it's when applications request memory, and none is left
<linxeh> Frank83: many things yea - and some things it doesnt work with you can use "info" instead
<mickster04> !tab | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Frank83> linxeh, How I quit from the "man"?
<ascheel> MarkG: how big is your swap partition?
<DasEi> samneedshelp:from there you need to find your hd, like /dev/sda3  (sudo fdsik -l)
<MarkG> the embedded hardware I use  (Sheevaplug) only has what it has, I created a swap file on my USB disk. Will this mean the USB disk will never spin down? Is there any other tricks to increasing memory?
<nerdy_kid> please help: am running 9.04 with ATI radeon xpress 200 and having big issues with compiz
<DasEi> !repeat | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<linxeh> Frank83: press q
<ascheel> MarkG: gotcha.  sheevaplugs are unexplored territory for me, but /jealous at you
<samneedshelp> Dasei im with you so far
<MarkG> is there a way to control how the swap is used?  like last ditch memory allocation, and give it back as soon as you can...
<Frank83> linxeh, Wow. Many thanks for your help dude. These commands will help me a lot. (Still a learner) Have a good one!
<MarkG> ascheel:  It's a very cool bit of hardware for $99, a NAS without the limitations of NAS
<DasEi>  nerdy_kid: without tested your model, the xorg since hardy has issues with propitary ati-drivers, check google while you wait or see :
<linxeh> Frank83: enjoy your time with ubuntu :)
<DasEi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<samneedshelp> DasEi ok i think i got it
<Sargun> How do I get my system to load interfaces in a specific order
<MarkG> Ubuntu seems to work very nicely on it too with pretty decent ARM package support
<samneedshelp> im gonna try working on it from there
<DasEi> samneedshelp:so which one is it ?
<samneedshelp> thank you a lot
<DasEi> /dev/..
<DasEi> kk
<samneedshelp> im at a hotel and have a presentation tomorrow and really must fix this
<samneedshelp> mine is /dev/sda5
<raiXer> can dns2tcp be used with a dyndns domain?
<DasEi> samneedshelp:so   sudo chroot /dev/sda5
<samneedshelp> ok
<nerdy_kid> DasEi am checking, its really wierd issue, some accounts can use 3d even though the driver isnt installed and some cant even though the permissions are ok
<DasEi> samneedshelp:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<samneedshelp> worse case scenario ill just use ubuntu from liveusb till im done with my presentation then fix this later on
<samneedshelp> thanks a lot DasEi really appreciate it
<Sargun> http://pastebin.ca/1527190 <- in my dmesg?
<Twinkletoes> From reading a bit, I get the impression that sysklod will rotate any logs it finds in /var/log/  or will it only rotate files specified in syslog.conf?
<samneedshelp> i will reboot and try that
<snerge> Hello everyone, I use zoiper as voip iax softphone with an usb headset, when I set my ringer device as my soundcard, I get no sound from other applications like mplayer ... vlc. Do any of you have an idea why I cannot use both at the same time and how to fix this ?
<hanger9> Hello guys, I am having problems with sound on my laptop when I boot there is continuious beeping sound that doesn't stop for awhile, after which I lose all sound
<DasEi> samneedshelp: did it work ?
<ascheel> Anybody know how to bring up special characters (accented e, etc) without requiring the use of the Character Map?
<readyou> sure
<mickster04> alt+0233 with numerical keypad
<readyou> use the secret keys
<mickster04> for eg
<ascheel> mickster04: thanks
<mickster04> alt numers are usable everywhere
<ascheel> mickster04: so if it says 'U+00E9' how would that be typed in?
<hanger9> Hello guys, I am having problems with sound on my laptop when I boot there is continuious beeping sound that doesn't stop for awhile, after which I lose all sound
<mickster04> ascheel?
<DasEi> asheel: for an overview google asciii-table
<ascheel> DasEi thanks.  :)  mickster, nvm
<afief> Where does firefox save the pdf when printing to a file?
<ascheel> afief: you can try this:  locate filename.pdf
<hanger9> Hello guys, I am having problems with sound on my laptop when I boot there is continuious beeping sound that doesn't stop for awhile, after which I lose all sound, anybody?
<afief> ascheel: but it didn't even ask me for the filename
<mickster04> !patience | hanger
<ubottu> hanger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ascheel> afief gotcha.  I don't know then.  :(  do this:  find ~ -name "*.pdf" -print
<afief> ascheel: I'll try that
<sheit> any update on flash 64bit?
<th0r> afief: check ~/PDF
<mickster04> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DasEi> sheit  few days ago there was one
<elec> i want to use fakeraid (dmraid + raid 1) as a secondary media drive on my system is that a practical and stable thing to do on ubuntu? (im also using the drive in windows which i plan to jump back and forth in between)
<nburns> Hi all - long time linux user here but just moved to ubuntu from gentoo.  I was wondering if anyone has had success getting their Windows Mobile based cell phone successfully working with gnome-phone-manager.  I did search on the forums but to no avail - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sheit> DasEi, I have it installed on firefox but never works .. where should i go to upgrade it
<ascheel> elec: however you set it up, just use samba so Windows can access it over the network.  Don't need to get too fancy, it will work just fine
<ascheel> elec: unless of course windows *IS* that PC (alternate boot)
<elec> ascheel, nail on the head.. dual booting
<raz> does anyone here have adobe air installed and could send me a copy of their /etc/opt/Adobe directory? i'm on gentoo where the installer doesnt work and im lacking that directory :\
<DasEi> sheit : mine worked fine with the flashplugin-nonfree as with the deb from adobe, but then do a full update/grade
<ascheel> elec: gotcha.
<sheit> DasEi, thanks
<thiebaude> wiiguy, did it work?
<Andreas_> I can't get my 8.04 hardy to connect to the internet. I get a local connection, I am able to ping my router but anything outside my local network does not work
<sheit> DasEi, what about opera?
<Adremelech|Lapto> Andreas_, dns?
<jeeves> is there a way to remove a package group by a wild card?  (ie. apt-get --purge remove mythtv-*)
<mzz> Andreas_: dns failure or route (default gateway) failure likely
<DasEi> sheit : you can either just get a deb from their hp or add the opera-repo
<thiebaude> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DasEi> sheit : or did that concern flash ?
<Andreas_> mzz: So how do I fix it, to be frank...
<sheit> DasEi, was asking about flash for opera 64bit
<jeeves> DasEi, any ideas on a mass removal using APT with a wildcard?
<DasEi> sheit : same , once installed, re-open browser, will also do
<Andreas_> reinstalling ubuntu is the last option I am looking for. I have a LAMP server setup and a lot of SAMBA harddrives, and reconfiguring it would be a pain in the arse.
<DasEi> jeeves : oo
<Tartaros> heya room :) I have found out that a thingy called xinerama enables 2 monitors by creating one big virtual desktop for them. But what if I want 2 separate desktops (on each screen one) instead?
<mzz> Andreas_: it's a bit odd, since if you're using networkmanager it tends to get this right automatically. Does "ip route" list a sane default gateway (your router)?
<sheit> DasEi, thanks man works in firefox
<Andreas_> mzz: it sure does
<DasEi> jeeves : try with option --run-dry  to see destruction first
<sheit> DasEi, and opera, awesome man thanks
<DasEi> sheit : good looks
<mzz> Andreas_: then how *does* accessing things outside fail? Can you ping something external by ip, for example?
<sheit> DasEi, you know anything about boxee 64bit or?
<jeeves> DasEi, what will that do?  I installed MythTV and it's dragged this little laptop down to the ground
<nebo> h1 all
<sean> sup
<legend2440> Tartaros: what video card?
<Andreas_> I mzz: I can't ping google nor other easily accessible domain names. I'll try with an IP
<nburns> can anyone assist me in getting my windows mobile based phone to show up as a usb device my /dev directory?
<mzz> Andreas_: fails how?
<Guest8062> id
<Andreas_> mzz: I just keep sending packets and getting nothing back
<jeeves> nburns, what model of WMP do you have?
<DasEi> jeeves : I see, if you sudo apt-get remove --purge mythbuntu* --dry-run    , it won't delete anything, but show you what would
<nburns> jeeves, it's windows mobile 6.5, a samsung omnia phone
<mickster04> haf seems to have disappeared, ooops
<DasEi> jeeves : If that's right,  just cut --dry-run
<jeeves> DasEi, GREAT!!!  I need to purge this mess
<mzz> Andreas_: ok, not dns then, so pinging by ip shouldn't help. Doesn't necessarily mean anything's actually broken though, there are cases where ping fails though other stuff works (picky firewalls)
<TheFunkbomb> I'm having issues with removing some drivers.  when I go into ifconfig -a, I have some stuff that shouldn't be there
<DasEi> jeeves : It'll then proceed
<sheit> any update on boxee for 64bit ubuntu?
<zigi> Need help setting x11vnc password.
<kub1> The "Canonical Supported Open Source SW (main)" repository is 'unchecked' - ie, not enabled - in the KPackageKit > Setings > Software Sources > KUbuntu sw, in my recently installed KU 904 system.  That must be improper, true?? Perhaps I accidentally & unknowingly unchecked it.  It is proper that that should be "checked"/(ie set to install), right?  Absolutely no doubt about that, correct?
<mzz> Andreas_: anything interesting set up on that box iptables-wise? Do other systems behind the same router work?
<jeeves> nburns, I have an iPAQ hw6915, and NOTHING I've tried has worked.  no matter what I do.  I can get it to show up in DMESG, but that's about it
<zagabar1> Hi.
<mickster04> hi
<DasEi> sheit : what's boxee ?
<mitroidaniel> ok
<DasEi> sheit : eeepc ?
<sheit> DasEi, it is based of xbmc media server
<jeeves> who is it that has the DNS issues here again?
<Andreas_> mzz: no ip-tables, everythings through the DHCP on the router. Except for the linux box and a mac with LAN reservations. And the other computers accesses the internet fine
<nburns> jeeves, this is such a shame, i hate when linux disappoints me
<zigi> Can somebody help me? I need help setting the password for x11vnc to vnc into ubuntu!
<Tartaros> legend2440: Intel 945 in an EEE 901 laptop
<DasEi> sheit: mind off knowledge, sorry
<sheit> DasEi, no problem.. sorry its media center not server as well.
<mickster04> ha
<legend2440> Tartaros: oh ok. i have some instructions for ati. not familiar with intel. sorry
<jeeves> nburns, there is software called synce, but I've bever been able to get it to run.  if it would run, and I could get it to back up to my e-mail servers, then Bill would be tossed in a heartbeat.  You can't knock what exchange does.
<brian_> can i use the vga form my mainboard and graphics card at same time for dual monitor mode?? would that work nyone??
<zigi> can somebody help me?
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tartaros> legend2440: are the instructions really vendor specific?
<zigi> Need help setting x11vnc password.
<nburns> jeeves, im not even concerned about syncing as much as i miss being able to send SMS messages on my phone from my PC
<legend2440> Tartaros: yes
<TheFunkbomb> where are wireless modules stored?
<jeeves> zigi, in here, just forget about being poilite when asking a question
<mzz> Andreas_: sorry, can't conveniently debug that (I'd have to drag waaaay more information about your networking setup out of you, and even then this isn't my strong point). Re-ask the channel please.
<Tartaros> legend2440: ok and do they contain a way to disable xinerama? :)
<jeeves> nburns, ahhh, sorry man, I never needed to do that.  for me, it was the need to sync my phone for everything
<Andreas_> mzz: By the way, everytime I log in with GNOME, I get an error saying that it failed to launch the GNOME Settings Daemon. How do I restart that.
<lilrayray> hey all, Id like an opinion:  I have a fair amount of experience with linux and have been using archlinux after switching from ubunutu.  Lately, however, I have felt a desire for a distribution that is more refined and "detailed," and thus I have been looking back at ubunutu.  My question is: once I customize/tweak/etc ubunutu to my liking, will it really have been worth the switch away from...
<lilrayray> ...something like arch?
<zigi> jeeves: k, i just dont want to post my question twice, also can you help me?
<jeeves> zigi, what was the question?  it got lost in the chatter
<mzz> Andreas_: it's /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon, but you should really check why that won't start (look in ~/.xsession-errors, or try restarting it from a terminal if that doesn't help)
<mickster04> zigi, what have u tried so far
<zigi> jeeves: i need help setting the password for x11vnc to i can vnc into ubuntu
<jeeves> zigi, are you running the GUI or CLI?
<legend2440> Tartaros: no not that i can see  http://jen3ral.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/ati-big-desktop-in-jaunty-jackalope/
<zigi> jeeves: GUI
<jedc> lilrayray, maybe? its all personal preference in the end right?
<brian_> anyone know could i use the vga form my mainboard and graphics card at same time for dual monitor mode?? would that work?
<DasEi> lilrayray: question for #ubuntu-offtopic, also :
<kub1> mickster04: [saw your !ask - do you have an answer for this? thx :)] The "Canonical Supported Open Source SW (main)" repository is 'unchecked' - ie, not enabled - in the KPackageKit > Setings > Software Sources > KUbuntu sw, in my recently installed KU 904 system.  That must be improper, true?? Perhaps I accidentally & unknowingly unchecked it.  It is proper that that should be "checked"/(ie set to install), right?  Absolutely no do
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zigi> mickster04: ive tried -passwd, -storepasswd
<jeeves> zigi, the account you're trying to remote in with, is it part of the remote access group as well?
<lilrayray> jedc: yeah I suppose... Im just hesitant since, up until this point my linux machines have been more for hobby than for serious use... this has now changed
<Tartaros> legend2440: ok, thanks anyway ;)
<lilrayray> DasEi, oh sorry
<legend2440> Tartaros: ok
<DasEi> lilrayray: nvm, ubuntu-support here, or #linux
<jedc> lilrayray, i love apt so i try to stick with debian/ubuntu for instance
<Tartaros> would anyone else by chance know a way to disable xinerama (and have 2 separate desktops on 2 separate monitors)?
<zigi> jeeves: what do you mean? i am trying to connect from a different computer into Ubuntu.
<fuzzybunny> Hey everyone does anyone know how to get two finger scrolling working in Ubuntu? There is an option in my mouse properties but when I enable to it doesn't do anything
<mickster04> kub1, no idea....
<jeeves> zigi, try system > pref > remote desktop.  I think it's the fourth one down to set the password
<jedc> kub1, you probably want it enabled, but its up to you
<mickster04> fuzzybunny, its mouse button two i think
<zigi> jeeves: but i am using x11vnc not vino
<lilrayray> jedc: ah yeah, haha, pacman is what sort of pulled me into arch... which is one thing Id miss with ubunutu, but I guess Ill have to the good 'ol "try it out for yourself"
<mzz> err, what?
<fuzzybunny> mickster04, what do you mean?
<ascheel> lilrayray: sorry to butt in, but what's pacman?  I'm assuming it's not the game?
<mzz> oh, sorry, misread.
<jedc> fuzzybunny, what type of touchpad do you have?
<jeeves> zigi, oh, sorry.  any luck on editing the config files?
<lilrayray> ascheel: haha, no, it is arch's package manager
<mickster04> fuzzybunny, well two finger scrolling as in touchpad?
<ascheel> lol
<fuzzybunny> jedc, I think it is an alps but how do I check? lsusb?
<ascheel> just making sure
<zigi> jeeves: of x11vnc? not really.
<ascheel> was hoping it was the game, lilrayray.  Thanks for crushing my hopes and dreams!
<fuzzybunny> mickster04, yeah that is what i am trying to activate
<jedc> fuzzybunny, im not sure, but i thought mac touchpads were the only ones that could do that
<mickster04> fuzzybunny, what laptop?
<jeeves> zigi, ok, sorry.  I'm kinda in the middle of removing something here.  once I get done and my system stops being a "special education kid", I'll give you a hand
<ascheel> lilrayray: I'll have you know...  sudo apt-get install pacman JUST GAVE ME THE PACMAN GAME!  You rock, dude.
<mickster04> jedc, this asus eee does it too
<fuzzybunny> jedc, hmmm well there is an option in the mouse properties it just doesn't work if I turn it on
<zigi> jeeves: ok take your time
<mzz> fuzzybunny: it doesn't work on all touchpads
<mzz> it does work on more than just mac touchpads though
<fuzzybunny> mickster04, it is a Sony VGN-CR520d
<jeeves> zigi, I think my computer has ADD
<lilrayray> ascheel: haha, no prob
<OmegaWarrior> I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 that works with Skype and Cheese, but camorama cannot find the device.  Can someone help me?
<zigi> jeeves: get it some Ritalin
<fuzzybunny> mzz, oh damn that might be what it is then I just thought since it gives me the option that it must work somehow
<jeeves> zigi, forget that.  a fresh format and I'll keep the pills for myself
<ascheel> OmegaWarrior: I'm sorry but that seems to be a problem with 'camorama' which unfortunately is a bit offtopic for #ubuntu
<romeus1> if I have a list of filepaths being outputted by one shell program and I'd like to view these files in a nautilus window, any idea how I can do this?
<hafiz> mickster04: hey, its woks
<zigi> jeeves: good choice :)
<hafiz> mickster04: change the default value to 3
<zigi> jeeves: so can you help me yet or are you still busy?
<mickster04> hafiz, ok fine:D
<mzz> fuzzybunny: there's a utility (I forgot what package it is in) that you run from the commandline and reports touchpad events. If that doesn't see the number of fingers you have on the touchpad two-finger scrolling can't work.
<savanny1976u> Hi, does anyone know a software that clone a Linux partition?? Thank you.
<ascheel> romeus1: just curious, but why view them in a nautilus window?  (I don't think you can list a bunch of files in DIFFERENT paths in a single window)
<OmegaWarrior> ascheel, where should I go for support, then?
<mzz> savanny1976u: cp? :)
<jeeves> zigi, last time I did those, I set up a VMware cluster of 30 towers in my livingroom and ran a CS-Source server on it
<mzz> savanny1976u: or dd for that matter
<jedc> fuzzybunny, i have a mac and to get two finger scroll working i had to make a configuration file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<ascheel> OmegaWarrior: skype and whatnot works with the camera here in Ubuntu, right?
<hafiz> mickster04: think im going to reorder the boot order. gona remove 8.04 from the bootlist
<imran> OmegaWarrior, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but they may tell you to ask here D:
<brian_> please anyone?? can i connect one monitor to the vga socket on my mainboard and my 2nd monitor to the vga socket on my graphics card to achieve dual monitor mode or do i have to get a graphics card with 2 vga out sockets??
<romeus1> romeus1: they all have different paths
<jedc> the edge scroll option in mouse conflicted a little bit
<zigi> jeeves: did what?
<mickster04> hafiz, ok gd luck:D
<romeus1> <ascheel>  they all have different paths
<OmegaWarrior> ascheel, correct
<ascheel> brian_: either option will work just fine
<hafiz> mickster04: thx anyway. how am i going to remove the 8.04
<ascheel> OmegaWarrior: Then you can try #ubuntu-offtopic or see if there's a chatroom for camorama
<mickster04> hafiz, ermmm i dont really no
<mzz> brian_: I'm not sure if current versions of Xorg support xrandr or xinerama on top of two separate drivers.
<OmegaWarrior> okay, thanks
<lindenle1> My client cannot see itself the ldap server, can someone help me fix this?
<jeeves> zigi, I had a bunch of P4 consumer towers in my apartment, so I got nice and high and installed VMware's cloud computing OS on them
<hafiz> anyway mickster04. thx for ur help
<mzz> brian_: you might want to doublecheck that (in #xorg?). There were problems in that area before.
<mickster04> otherwise just remove the text from menu
<zigi> jeeves: cool, so can you help me?
<fuzzybunny> jedc, oh yeah i saw an article on the internet about that the edge scrolling works on mine
<hafiz> yeahhh
<brian_> mzz  but have people got dual mode b4 that way?
<hafiz> but it wil consume to my disk space izit
<mickster04> hafiz, yeah
<mzz> brian_: yes, but I don't know if it works in xrandr or xinerama mode (gives you a desktop that properly expands across both heads)
<mzz> brian_: old-fashioned dualhead should work.
<heatmzzr> how do you start ubuntu in a console state? No GUI, but the option to start it with startx or something like that?
<mickster04> does ANYONE know how to uninstall an old setup, i.e 8.04?
<jedc> fuzzybunny it worked for me too, but with two finger scrolling if you are scrolling with 2 fingers near the edge it scrolls more, so fore switching workspaces for example it would switch and switch back
<jeeves> zigi, witht he VMware?  not right now
<dylanmcd> I can ssh or sftp into my 9.04 server with root, but only ssh with a newly created user (sftp says Connection reset by peer). Does anyone know how to allow a user to sftp as well as ssh?
<hafiz> mickster04: it makes me worry if i uninstall the 8.04 will it effect my boot?
<hafiz> hahah
<zigi> jeeves: it is x11vnc, a VNC server
<savanny1976u> zz, thank you, but I couldn't understand what you mean with "cp"? is that the name of the software or "cp" as Copy using cp command? I apologize for the my misunderstanding..Thank you.
<jeeves> not yet
<KB1JWQ> dylanmcd: Should work out of the box; you sure you have write access to your homedir?
<KB1JWQ> dylanmcd: Does scp work?
<dylanmcd> KB1JWQ: I definitely have access to the home dir. I'll check scp
<alexanderazimov> Ello all
<heatmzzr> how do you start ubuntu in a console state? No GUI, but the option to start it with startx or something like that?
<mickster04> hafiz, nope
<jedc> !hi | alexanderazimov
<ubottu> alexanderazimov: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alexanderazimov> Thanks!
<mickster04> hafiz, frub does bootin, the image does the loading of stuffafter that
<hafiz> otherwise, if it effect my boot. what i need to do is just to recover my grub rite?
<zigi> Can anybody help me set a password for x11vnc?
<sean> hey i have been having problems playing video files with totem and vlcPlayer
<imran> heatmzzr, i cant help you at all and im sorry if i sound mean or something but i am an ubuntu noob and learned if someone doesnt respond the 1st or second time, google it! :D GL
<sean> any suggestions
<mzz> savanny1976u: as long as both the source and target partition are unmounted and of the same size you can just use dd to transfer the partition from one to the other. Although you probably actually want something slightly fancier, if only to change the uuid on the partition.
<nerdy_kid> help can only enable compiz on one account
<nerdy_kid> PLEASE HELP
<mzz> !caps | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kaddi> is monodevelop the default package to use mono on ubuntu?
<mickster04> nerdy_kid, chillax
<hafiz> mickster04: in case of my boot got affected. i just need to recover my grub right ?
<N3M35I5> hey, can anyone help me mound a hard drive so it will share on samba?. Its already mounted to /media/newhdd but i wanna know how to share it in samba
<jedc> sean, you may be missing proprietary codecs, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install them as well as flash and some other stuff you probably want
<imran> nerdy_kid, calm down some of us cant use compiz at all
<heatmzzr> imran: thats why I'm here. A lot of fairly smart folks seem to be on here so why google?
<Guest63368> I have done the restricted extras.  I can try flash.
<mickster04> hafiz, u have roken uuntu with an update try the recovery version of the kernel
#ubuntu 2009-08-13
<imran> heatmzzr, IDK and again sorry D: I
<kub1> Do you know where/how I can find out what packages the "main" repository supplies? A url?  I couldn't find that info myself at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nor http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  - Any suggestions??
<mickster04> hafiz, its usually an option just under the main one
<jedi06> trying to get my flash to work in firefox ubuntu 9.04 x64 just shows up blank.  I have flashplugin-nonfree installed.
<imran> heatmzzr, IDK and again sorry D: I'll google it and see if i can find anything :D
<zigi> Does any body know how to set the password for x11vnc?
<mickster04> jedi06, try systemdetails.com
<N3M35I5> type x11vnc
<dylanmcd> KB1JWQ: hrm, scp doesn't work but it gave me a verbose error, complains of not having access to /dev/null
<nburns> this might be the biggest noob channel ive ever seen
<N3M35I5> it should prompt you for a password
<mickster04> jedi06, pastein the text summary at the bottom
<savanny1976u> Thank you "ZZ". I will try that..
<N3M35I5> hey, can anyone help me mound a hard drive so it will share on samba?. Its already mounted to /media/newhdd but i wanna know how to share it in samba
<mzz> dylanmcd: how'd you manage that? /dev/null normally has 666 permissions
<mickster04> nburns, u have a problem?
<nburns> mickster04, just cracks me up
<imran> heatmzzr, how bout : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97404
<arand> jedi06: first, use flashplugin-installer instead (-nonfree is an old transition package), and secondly, on 64bit the alpha version of v.10 from adobe labs usually works much better.
<mickster04> nburns, we all start somewhere
<dylanmcd> KB1JWQ: this is an unmanaged vps (fresh install)
<dylanmcd> KB1JWQ: changing permissions worked though, thanks for your help
<jedi06> arand i have the installer installed too
<nburns> mickster04, yeah i remember going into IRC and getting "man whatever" - that's how you learn
<mzz> jedi06: I've had that alpha version crash on me (on navigating away from pages mainly) though.
<mzz> jedi06: flash on 64 bit still isn't a very happy thing.
<imran> nburns, maybe thats because we all want to learn something new and how can you learn something new without starting it and hence being a noob?
<dylanmcd> KB1JWQ: kinda silly I had to try sshfs and sftp before I got an error that actually explained the problem ;)
<jedi06> flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<nburns> nburns, that's great but 99% of these problems can be solved with google
<N3M35I5> hey, can anyone help me mound a hard drive so it will share on samba?. Its already mounted to /media/newhdd but i wanna know how to share it in samba. Samba is running but i cant get it to show the hard drive. thanks
<jedi06> arand should i uninstall non-free?
<imran> nburns, Yeah - half solved. When something errors after doing your google, you ask for help
<imran> nburns, sure, some ppl are lazy but sometimes google is only half the answer. Also...
<nburns> imran, you check the forums, google again, then ask
<imran> !offtopic | nburns
<ubottu> nburns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jedc> s dylanmcd, what is the output of "ls -l /dev/ | grep null" in a terminal?
<userone> is is important for grub do know if a disk is IDE or SCSI? I was following this link for dual-boot vista: http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/how-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-linux-t78184.html and its the first time i have come across this.
<nburns> !shutup | imran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<arand> jedi06: do a search for "flash" in synaptic, and see if you have other stuff (gnash, swfdec...) installed. Those could override the "proper" flash
<sam^> Sup
<imran> !language | nburns
<ubottu> nburns: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> nburns: be nice
<nburns> lol
<nburns> chill out
<jedi06> arand nope
<TheFunkbomb> how can I remove a driver?
<N3M35I5> hey, can anyone help me mound a hard drive so it will share on samba?. Its already mounted to /media/newhdd but i wanna know how to share it in samba. Samba is running but i cant get it to show the hard drive. thanks
<arand> jedi06: you can uninstall -nonfree if you want, I'm uncertain if it will do anything though...
<imran> nburns, same to you :) Im pretty chilled
<maco> nburns: this channel is meant to be encouraging and supportive. you are not doing so. either do so or leave, please
<nburns> alright, later fells
<nburns> fellas
<jedi06> ok done
<maco> ..and gals
<imran> sheesh some people huh?
<N3M35I5> hey, can anyone help me mound a hard drive so it will share on samba?. Its already mounted to /media/newhdd but i wanna know how to share it in samba. Samba is running but i cant get it to show the hard drive. thanks
<dylanmcd> jedc: crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root    1,   3 2009-07-17 10:22 null
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't get uber cool networking features such as Samba and DAAP to work properly. :(
<dylanmcd> jedc: after I chmodded to 666
<ascheel> N3M35I5: sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jedi06> in /usr/lib/firefox/plugin there is flashplugin-alternative.so
<jedc> dylanmcd, thats right, does it work now?
<mzz> yay, the ubuntu cd I just burned is corrupted. Does someone happen to know of some ready-made installer image that runs off a usb stick and supports lvm?
<TheFunkbomb> I have an issue, I installed the rt73 enhanced drivers.  I don't like how they perform.  How do I get rid of them?
<epaphus> Is there a html editor that i can easily install in ubuntu=
<epaphus> ?
<MOUD> Hey again
<TheFunkbomb> epaphus, bluefish
<th0r> epaphus: kompozer
<dylanmcd> jedc: Yup, I guess it just came with this install at a lower permissions for some reason (dunno if it's the VPS hosts thing or what, they didn't mention a modified install)
<jedc> !html | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<kosmic> How should I upgrade 8.10 to 9.04
<kermit> any settings i change in system/preferences dont do anyhting, i think that stupid gconf registry thing is broken, how do i fix it?
<savanny1976u> 1 more Question"ZZ'. Can I do  "Copy partion" using GParted? I have 2 Identical 1.5TB Drives. Thank you.
<mzz> savanny1976u: sure, why not
<jedc> dylanmcd, cool, yea its weird that they were changed
<mzz> savanny1976u: (assuming you mean me, you're consistently misspelling my nick for some reason)
<N3M35I5> ascheel
<N3M35I5> thanks
<jedi06> so arand should i uninstall the flashplugin-installer and dl it directly from adobe
<userone> or, does anyone the terminal command for finding out if a hard disk is an IDE or SCSI? when i installed 9.04 it said it was partitioning scsi1, but when it boots up it boots from (hd0,2). shouldn't that be (sd0, 2)?
<ascheel> N3M35I5: no problem.
<savanny1976u> Thanks for the help.
<mzz> userone: no, grub uses the bios to access drives, which means it doesn't care how they're connected, just what order the bios sees them in.
<trinidad_> does anyone know the reason why ubuntu is not release on a cd in the 64 bit version?
<arand> jedi06: I currently have -installer uninstalled and only using the plugin file from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mzz> userone: once ubuntu is actually booted you can look in dmesg to see what's what.
<zigi> Need help setting password on X11vnc server!
<epaphus> how would i go about installing Quanta??
<MOUD> How can I use sudo apt-get to download the files but not install it?
<mzz> trinidad_: it is
<ascheel> N3M35I5: let me show you a sample smb.conf that's VERY simple.  http://pastebin.com/d9606822
<jedi06> ok i uninstalled non-free and restarted firefox seemed to work
<trinidad_> you cannot get it through the shipit channel
<trinidad_> you have to download it and burn it yourself
<mzz> trinidad_: I don't know about shipit.
<arand> jedi06: ok, then thats solved?
<jedi06> seems to be
<trinidad_> do you know how we can find out
<kermit> when i change something in preferences, the .gconf xml files get updated, but nothing changes
<jedc> trinidad_, cant you dl and burn the 64 bit version?
<jedc> epaphus, "sudo apt-get install quanta"
<epaphus> thanks
<zigi> Need help setting password on X11vnc server!
<trinidad_> i can but i know people who cannot burn them on their machine
<trinidad_> and they are the ones asking me about the 64 bi version
<jedc> trinidad_, i didnt know they dont send the 64 bit version, probably because most people burn their own and 64 bit is less prevailent
<imerso> woohoo, ubuntu remix rocks under this netbook =)
<imerso> very kewl
<arand> MOUD: use -d option (see apt-get --help for this and other options)
<zigi> CAN ANYBODY HELP? Need help setting password on X11vnc server!
<N3M35I5> zigi
<N3M35I5> have you tried tyupeing
<sekaab> Good Bye
<MOUD> arand: I'm reading it, thanks :)
<N3M35I5> x11vnc
<maco> trinidad_: there are no 64bit versions in shipit anymore
<userone> mzz: dmesg says sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk, for sda1, sda2, sda3. do is the hard disk a scsi type?
<th0r> zigi: should be able to set the password in the command line
<N3M35I5> x11vncserver*
<trinidad_> just a thought have both on the same disk so that when you install you have the option of installing either version
<maco> trinidad_: that would require DVDs
<zigi> th0r:wait 1 sec
<Tartaros> I have found out that a thingy called xinerama enables 2 monitors by creating one big virtual desktop for them. But what if I want 2 separate desktops (on each screen one) instead? I have an intel integrated cad in an EEE 901 laptop
<Vamp> hello. How can i reboot my system from putty? shutdown -r now will reboot my system?
<maco> trinidad_: 698 of 700 are usually in use with only one architecture being ther
<arand> jedc: the shipits are supposed to be for everyone, so you can hand them around to others as well, hence they only do 32bit, I think.
<maco> Vamp: yes
<maco> Vamp: or "sudo reboot"
<mneptok> trinidad_: please look at your /msg window or in #ubuntu-ops
<imerso> yes, if you are root
<mzz> userone: you'll have to read a few lines around that one
<maco> Vamp: note that shutdown requires sudo
<Vamp> k, thx
<jedc> vamp sudo reboot should do it
<milo_> please hw do i dwnld videos from dailymotion? clive isn't doing it
<MOUD> where will the downloaded files of apt-get  go?
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here killed pulseaudio and installed ASLA on an intel card?
<maco> MOUD: /var/cache/apt/archive/
<maco> jeeves_Moss: alsa is installed always :P
<userone> mzz: it also says sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0. when ubuntu shuts down it always IDE devices not found. Is that a bug or does that mean it cant find an IDE hard disk to stop?
<MOUD> maco: thanks
<jeeves_Moss> maco, I'm concerned about the amount of resources Pulse uses, and since this is a netbook, I need ALL the help I can get!  LOL
<jedc> arand, thanks for the info
<maco> jeeves_Moss: pulseaudio runs on top of alsa. if youd like instructions on how to use jaunty without pulseaudio i have them on my bloghttp://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/04/jaunty-faq.html
<mzz> userone: latter, I'm pretty sure.
<zigi> th0r: how
<zigi> th0r:you helped me before but i forgot
<zigi> th0r: i reformatted because of a problem
<maco> jeeves_Moss: however, be aware that without pulseaudio its possible youll only be able to have sound out of one app at a time--and pausing rythmbox to watch a video on youtube counts as 2 apps
<th0r> zigi: x11vnc -display :0 -passwd <password>
<MOUD> what's the command to install build-essential?
<maco> MOUD: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeeves_Moss> maco, thanks.  as I said, I'm just trying to "lean out" this laptop to get as much as I can out of this 1.5Ghz CPU.  or is there any way to think out Pulse?
<tlf> I'm having difficulties watching any sort of media on firefox.3.* on ubuntu 9.04
<MOUD> maco: thanks, I knew it but wasn't woking. maybe a terminal problem. :)
<maco> jeeves_Moss: personally, i dont think pulse is going to be nearly as resource intensive as firefox
<ascheel> tlf, no flash?
<jedc> tlf, i think there is a problem with flash right now because after updates its not working for me anymore
<tlf> I have flash installed
<ascheel> tlf:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zigi> th0r: did not work
<maco> jeeves_Moss: and my 2ghz-but-runs-at-600mhz-all-the-time does fine with pulse on
<gogeta> anyone got any clues why my sd card reader is not working on my eeepc
<milo_> please hw do i dwnld videos from dailymotion? clive isn't doing it
<maco> jeeves_Moss: im actually not sure why my cpu doesnt go above 600mhz ever, but *shrug*
<th0r> zigi: all I have is the man page....should work
<jeeves_Moss> maco, hummmm.  I guess I'm trying to track down all of the resource hogs.  Something (that I can't seem to track down) is using TONS of RAM as well
<MOUD> I'm using Chatzilla irc client, should I stay with it or get another one?
<maco> jeeves_Moss: have you looked in top?
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<userone> mzz: The link i am following says: Next, we need to edit the file "/boot/grub/menu.lst" in the text editor of your choice. You will now want to add an entry for Windows Vista. To do so, you need to add three lines to the file at the end of the file. Example entries follow: [If] Vista is installed to the first partition of the first IDE hard drive [add] root         (hd0,0)  [if] Vista is installed to the first partition of the first SA
<zigi> th0r: that is not for setting the password is it?
<jeeves_Moss> maco, yes, and nothing really stands out as sucking back ~500Mb of RAM
<tlf> jedc, have you found anything to make it work/fix it?
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: clicky el linky, please
<maco> jeeves_Moss: shared libraries...
<mzz> userone: if vista is installed on the same physical drive as ubuntu (just a different partition), use the same number the (working) ubuntu entry uses
<jeeves_Moss> mneptok, thanks.  I love the graphic
<th0r> zigi: x11vnc is often a one time operation, so that should set a password that will be used only for that invocation of x11vnc
<maco> jeeves_Moss: are you remembering to subtract the cache from in-use?
<mzz> userone: if it's on a different drive use a different number (unless you have many drives just using trial and error suffices)
<maco> jeeves_Moss: cache makes the system more responsive, so linux caches aggressively
<jeeves_Moss> maco, I've also seen latley that there is a TON of disk access.  I can't seem to track that down either.  it only effects the system after it's been on for a day+
<ascheel> <---- hasn't found a reason to use vnc when he has ssh already.
<zigi> th0r:but did not work at all
<th0r> zigi: if you want to set up a password that lasts you put it in a file and pass that to the program with -passwdfile <filename>
<mzz> userone: grub doesn't know or care about the kind of drive it is. What you're reading is making assumptions about the order the bios reports the drives in.
<arand> MOUD: so does that apt-get command give any errors for build-essential?
<jedc> tlf, not yet but i havent really tried, i was figuring it would get fixed pretty soon
<maco> jeeves_Moss: iotop will tell you about disk access, but i can tell you that firefox 3 uses sqlite to store all its data and does a write for every page you open, close, move about...blah blah blah..thats a lot of writes
<almostautomated> Hello, is there an alternative to ttysnoop to watch /dev/pts activity?   I'm using Eclipse CDT and the console is FUBAR and I see gdb init is using -tty to /dev/pts/2
<mzz> ascheel: yay ssh. Although I've recently started using nx on top of it (not the whole thing, just nxproxy and nxagent)
<maco> jeeves_Moss: something lighter like epiphany might be a good idea
<zigi> th0r:i have a password file
<userone> mzz: no, its all on the same partitioned hard disk. actually, i made a change to the menu.list file before and it corrupted grub. I have literally just finished a fresh install of 64bit 9.04 and i dont want to make the same mistake! (if it is a mistake!)
<th0r> zigi: then pass it to the program via the command line
<MOUD> arand: no, I just closed the terminal and opened a new one. thanks for the help
<jeeves_Moss> maco, I was thinking chrome.
<zigi> th0r:how i tried passwdfiel
<mzz> userone: define "corrupted grub"
<zigi> passwdfile*
<maco> jeeves_Moss: chrome is not memory efficient
<KB1JWQ> zigi: I'm not sure how chrome works on Linux yet.
<mzz> userone: if changes to menu.lst make grub unhappy just boot off a livecd, mount the partition it is on, and edit it back
<jeeves_Moss> maco, is there a program that stress tests EVERY part of a system to find out what's going on and if it's going to fail, etc
<th0r> x11vnc -passwdfile /home/me/mypassword.file -display :0
<maco> jeeves_Moss: it has to allocate a bunch of stuff once per tab instead of once ever
<Dr_Willis> chrome was still using wine i thought for linux.. unless i missed the Linxu release party. :)
<ascheel> chrome is awful on memory.
<maco> jeeves_Moss: not that i know...
<N3M35I5> thank you ascheel for your help!!
<maco> jeeves_Moss: there's memtest in the boot stuff if you want to check your ram hasnt gone bad, but thats all i know of
<majin> Hi... Can someone help me about video playing trouble? :))
<jeeves_Moss> maco, yea, I tested the RAM, and ran a CLI CPU tester (I think it's CPUBurn).
<ascheel> N3M35I5: you're very welcome, sir.  By the way, please don't PM people without their permission.  :)  The help you got from me for Samba might have been useful to another person already in the channel.
<jedc> Dr_Willis, chromium is the open source project based on chrome and it builds on linux
<arand> userone: a good idea would also be to keep a backup copy of menu.lst that you can replace when you boot a livecd.
<zigi> th0r: i did that and it did not even prompt for password when i try to login
<jeeves_Moss> maco, I'm now wondering if it's FF that's causing the problem.  Is there something that'll show what process is chewing so much RAM?  I've tried TOP, but everything there is under 5Mb/RAM each
<ctmjr> majin: depends what's the problem?
<th0r> zigi: like I said, all I have to go on is the man page...those options should work
<mzz> jeeves_Moss: top (or gnome-system-monitor) works, just sort by (resident) ram usage
<maco> jeeves_Moss: which column do you look in? i look in the middle column of mem stats
<jeeves_Moss> maco, that's where I'm looking.
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to view web traffic (coming and going) on my laptop?
<userone> mzz: on boot grub wouldnt start, it just went to a command prompt grub>. then i used a live cd to amend the menu.list file back to original and then grub started but the disk was corrupted (manual fdisk check required, or something like that)
<mzz> Mike_lifeguard: you might like "iftop", depending on what you mean
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: did you actually read that webpage i gave you?
<mzz> userone: that's pretty bizarre
<jeeves_Moss> mneptok, yes, thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> mzz: something like a list of urls being requested would be nice
<mzz> Mike_lifeguard: iftop won't do that
<kaddi> mneptok thanks. :) I did read that link too and it answered some questions I had long be wondering about, but never investigated. Eg the difference in RAM usage, when you look at top and htop :D
<userone> mzz: yes, a change to the start-up of vista (right or wrong) should not have affected the start-up of grub controlling ubunut, right?
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: so why are you still asking about RAM usage?
<mzz> userone: I don't see how anything you mentioned could've required repairs via fdisk
<mzz> userone: although actually it *is* possible you somehow caused vista to overwrite the part of grub that's in the mbr
<jeeves_Moss> mneptok, I'm not.  I'm doing some poking around right now
<zigi> No one know how to set the x11vnc password?
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: don't touch the power supply. that's why people now call me "Twitchy"
<MOUD> If I use sudo apt-get -d install build-essential  (this will only download, won't install it) , and then after it I use  sudo apt-get install build-essential (without the  -d) , will it install but keep the files on the archive folder?
<office> vncpasswd
<snarkster> anyone know how to configure musictracker on pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> zigi:  check the man pages..   most vncservers use the vncpasswd command I think.,
<jeeves_Moss> mneptok, lol, I'm a cert. electronics tech.  I know ALL about that
<maco> MOUD: it keeps them in there anyway
<userone> mzz: i installed vista first and didnt touch it again until after i installed 9.04. actually, i hardly ever use windows now but since i was getting a fully licensed version of 64bit vista with my new laptop i thought i would install it.
<maco> MOUD: the archive directory isnt cleaned til you run "sudo apt-get clean"
<fetusbubble> has anyone ever heard of a problem where random keystrokes repeat themselves over and over? or more recently, the computer freezes up and suddenly opens up a bunch of gnome-search-tools
<mzz> shrug, don't know what happened
<foundry87> I installed apache2 and php5 so I can have a local server but when I try going to the php files I put in /var/www/ in Firefox it just asks me to download the file instead of executing it.
<zigi> Dr_Willis:not x11vnc
<fetusbubble> it seems to happen more during high loads
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: i learned the JDFHN[ 9ugwrqA HNSDVFUYYGV BJSDVu hard way
<userone> mzz. so does it really make a difference if i use hd0 or sd0? i must have done something else with the live cd..
<mzz> fetusbubble: I don't know what'd do that with keystrokes other than hardware issues. I have had ps/2 mice do something like that though (if your mouse is connected via ps/2 consider hooking it up through usb instead if it supports it)
<jeeves_Moss> maco, is there a way of tracking down how/why this box starts to do a LOT of disk access after running for ~a day?  it gets to the point where you have to pull the plug on it to get it to reboot
<MOUD> nvm, they packages are still on the achive folder :)
<DaZ> srsly noone here is using btrfs? >:
<foundry87> Nevermind it's working now.
<maco> jeeves_Moss: is it swapping like mad?
<MOUD> *the packages
<Ushaib> Hi. Why would System Monitor show nearly 100% CPU use on the Resources tab, but merely 10% CPU use on the Processes tab? (I sorted by CPU usage, and the top processes add up to a mere 10%).
<mzz> userone: "sd0" is not a thing that exists. Grub *really* does not care about what kind of device something is, although it is possible bios settings changes cause it to report drives to grub in a different order (so you'd have to adjust menu.lst to match)
<maco> jeeves_Moss: you may have found a memory leak somewhere. er...somewhere other than firefox, which is known for them
<jeeves_Moss> maco, yes.  it grinds EVERYTHING to a halt, however, TOP reports that none of the swap is being used
<fetusbubble> mzz: my mouse is USB.. sometimes i'd leave my computer on during the night and leave konsole open or something, and when i'd wake up i'd see it spamming a random letter/key into it..
<mzz> fetusbubble: I blame hardware, but I can't be specific, sorry.
<maco> jeeves_Moss: did you try iotop then?
<fetusbubble> okay, thanks for the help
<maco> jeeves_Moss: itll tell you what's writing and reading
<jeeves_Moss> maco, no, I had to reboot (it woulden't even reboot when I pulled a "sudo halt"
<mzz> Ushaib: iirc system monitor defaults to showing just your processes in that tab
<MOUD> maco: I see. thanks for the info
<mzz> jeeves_Moss: and you're sure swap wasn't touched, not just that no processes were consuming significant amounts of ram?
<Ushaib> mzz: thanks, that explains it. When I have it show "All Processes" I see that ntfs3g is eating most of the CPU.
<userone> mzz: i do think you are right. i just wanted to be a little more cautious the second time around. anyway, i will have to try something so i will go with the hd0. you are right, it does not make sense for grub to care how the connection is made (which is what IDE and SCSI are) but instead where on the disk the partition starts
<ricardo_> oi
<jeeves_Moss> mzz, not that I could see under TOP.  as I said, I'll have to wait another day of leaving this box on so I can recreate the issue
<maco> jeeves_Moss: "free -m" should give you mem, cache, and swap stats
<maco> jeeves_Moss: -m = in megabytes
<[James]> is this the support channel?
<maco> [James]: yes
<jeeves_Moss> maco, ahhhh, ok.  as I said, I rebooted, so it's not doing it yet.
<ravil> guys, is there possible to force screen to reload config?
<[James]> Ive been trying to install the NVIDIA 1.80 drivers for my 7600GS, but every time I do, I cant boot back into Ubuntu. It shows the loading bar, then goes to a black and never does anything. Ive reinstalled 4 times because of this. Anyone have an idea?
<jeeves_Moss> maco, it says I have 676Mb free  that's a little more respectable.  let me try to hammer this CPU for 20 mins and I'll see if I can get it to do it
<gartral> [James]: does your gfx card have 2 outputs? (either 2 DVI, or 1 DVI/1 VGA)
<[James]> yes 1DVI 1 VGA
<skorasaurus> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jeeves_Moss> maco, also, when I try to run gl_tail (a ruby program), it just boggs down this CPU
<etyrnal> what's the syntax to use "find" to search my whole drive for ALL files owned by uid 1000 and change them ALL to being owned by uid 501 ?
<IndyGunFreak> [James]: how are you attempting to install the nvidia driver?
<[James]> IndyGunFreak: yes
<tripzero> so how do I get the new notifyosd to work in 9.04?
<IndyGunFreak> [James]: that wasn't a yes or no question, "HOW" are you trying to install it
<userone> mzz: ok, i have just looked at several other posts on dual boot and no one else mentions anything about scsi and ide, so i will go with hd0. thanks for your help.
<tripzero> i still have the old, ugly notifications
<bucky> [James]: did you use sudo nvidia-xconfig  to configure it?
<gartral> [James]: after installing the drivers, you need too do a bootup useing the VGA port on the card... I had a heck of a time with this with my 6200
<moskvat> noite pra todos
<[James]> IndyGunFreak: Through the hardware drivers screen in settings
<[James]> gartral: Im not using the DVI
<Dr_Willis> DVI connections solve a lot of little issues  ive found.. :)
<Shoe> Anyone know a REALLY FAST video converter (specifically .avi to mpg4)
<tripzero> Shoe: handbrake?
<gartral> [James]: then try the DVI port... i know the 6200s "perfer" the vga, this is probably different with the 7800
<mipfi> Can anyone upload the Skeleton File from /etc/init.d/ ?
<Shoe> handbrake is really slow
<Dr_Willis> Shoe:  winff, or avidumux  are gui front ends to the ffmeg and mencoder programs - they can do it.
<Shoe> I want something that can convert at at least 1:1
<gartral> Shoe: what kind of cpu do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Shoe:  most are just front ends to those 2 commands.
<[James]> gartral: Its a 7600, and the monitor Im using doesnt support DVI. If I use a DVI to VGA adapter, would that work?
<tripzero> Shoe: try handbrake, or mencoder on the command line
<Dr_Willis> Shoe:  theres dozens of opions that can speed thigns up.. at the cost of worse video quality.
<Shoe> tripzero, are you blind
<skorasaurus> hi, i have a GPG key, I don't know my private key. I know my pass-phrase, and I know my public key.
<gartral> [James]: yes. and im sorry about my confusion, im also on the phone >.>
<Dr_Willis> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<Shoe> I HAVE HANDBRAKE!!!!!
<tripzero> Shoe, yes I am blind
<ctmjr> Shoe: it will be slow even with a fast system if you want good quality
<[James]> gartral: No problem. Im just worried that it will mess up again. Ive already gone though and installed mythtv which took forever.
<tripzero> Shoe: man mencoder and stfu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Looks like Handbrake is not just a front end to mencoder or ffmpeg.. from what im reading..
<gartral> [James]: nvidia cards are a pain, and so are ATI..
<Dr_Willis> so it may be slower then  mencoder, or ffmpeg
<jedc> gartral, nvidia cards work great in ubuntu
<[James]> gartral: lol, are there any other brands? : )
<tripzero> Dr_Willis: handbrake tries to use multiple cores when it can
<gartral> [James]: Intel....
<kaddi> intel, but they are even worse right now ;)
<tripzero> but you can also tell mencoder/ffmpeg to do the same if you want...
<[James]> haha were screwed
<MOUD> I agree with kaddi
<Dr_Willis> tripzero:    I think i got mencoder set that way also. :)
<gartral> jedc: yes, when you have a configuration (monitor side) that they like, there fine peices of equipment
<Dr_Willis> tripzero:  seems handbrake is using some parts from ffmpeg.
<tripzero> intel works great with the latest drivers
<gartral> tripzero: there are some intel cards that dont startup in ubuntu.. period
<tripzero> ew
<Guest24285> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<Guest24285>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285>   Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo)
<Guest24285>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<Guest24285>   Serial number of failed request:  81
<FloodBot3> Guest24285: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Some_Person> I'm servicing someone elses PC. It has Windows XP, which freezes during boot. Obviously, I need to reinstall Windows, but their recovery disc wipes the HD clean. I'm trying to boot the ubuntu live CD, but I'm stuck on a black screen with a mouse cursor
<[James]> where can I find more on the sudo nvidia xconfig?
<tripzero> lol
<gartral> tripzero: i found that the pro serise cards work ok, and the intergrated ones are ok... but intel's gaming serise cards dont like to run under any linux (especially for gameing... which makes 0 sense0
<Guest24285> I get an error from vlc when trying to play video files [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<Guest24285>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285>   Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo)
<Guest24285>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<FloodBot3> Guest24285: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest24285>   Serial number of failed request:  81
<tripzero> lol again
<MOUD> [James]: I'm not sure if it'll help but after you install the nvidia driver  go to  System > Administration (not sure) > Nvidia   -> When you click in there and try to apply the settings you'll get a pop-up message telling to do a "certain command on terminal".  I didn't install my Nvidia driver yet so I don't remember exactly the command.  I hope it helps
<Some_Person> What can I do?
<mzz> Some_Person: does it let you ctrl+alt+f1 out of that black screen?
<[James]> MOUD: awesome thanks
<Some_Person> mzz: no
<kermit> When i change something in preferences, the .gconf xml files get updated, but nothing changes, what'd i break?  I was changing WMs around recently.
<gartral> MOUD: how can he when his screen goes black at the login window?
<bpun_> is there xinerama-like tty package for plain text?
<tripzero> gartral: i had no idea on the gaming cards.  I agree, that does make 0 sense.  the integrated ones have worked very okay for me so far
<MOUD> [James]: np
<tripzero> after a driver update or 2
<mzz> Some_Person: oh, ugh. Does the mouse and caps lock key work?
<Guest24285> I get an error message [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<Guest24285>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Guest24285>   Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo)
<Guest24285>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<FloodBot3> Guest24285: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest24285>   Serial number of failed request:  81
<Some_Person> mzz: mouse works, but not caps lock
<mzz> Guest24285: stop doing that
<tripzero> some people never learn
<gartral> !pastebin | Guest24285
<ubottu> Guest24285: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mzz> Some_Person: sounds like something's up with the keyboard then. What kind of keyboard is it? Try simple things like replugging it?
<mzz> Some_Person: (does it work in the bios screen?)
<MOUD> gartral: he said that he reinstalled 4 times right? So I suppose that he didn't install it yet this time so that's why he's trying to get help before he does a 5th reinstall
<Some_Person> mzz: Keyboard works in the BIOS
<mzz> Some_Person: usb keyboard?
<Some_Person> mzz: It's a 16 year old Packard Bell PS/2 keyboard
<myself> is there a play station 2 emulator that i can get in a .deb package or from the repository?
<Some_Person> I keep it as a spare
<mzz> Some_Person: huh, I can't think of any obvious reasons for that to fail. I don't have the option memorized, but can you get that livecd to boot you to a text-mode login?
<Some_Person> The ubuntu boot menu does work. I can probably do that
<gartral> Some_Person: ahh.. those PS/2 keybricks never die, do they? i have a 17 year old compaq one i use a "spare" when my wireless one's batts die
<mzz> Some_Person: oh, is there more than one keyboard attached?
<Some_Person> no
<MOUD> [James]: I just remembered that after you type the command (using "  sudo  " first), restart X and then you reboot your system.
<mzz> Some_Person: weird then, and there's obviously a chicken/egg issue here that you need the keyboard to work so you can look at Xorg.0.log to see why it can't find your keyboard
<gartral> mzz: beautiful analogy there
<[James]> MOUD: Okay Im confused now. I dont see a thing for administration
<MOUD> [James]: you installed the nvidia driver?
<gartral> [James]: System>Administration
<[James]> I havnt installed the driver yet, Im on mythbuntu, so maybe they took it out : (
 * mzz continues to enjoy the keyboard layout detector on the alternate install cd
<MOUD> oh ok
<Some_Person> Where is the option to boot to text mode?
<gartral> [James]: ohh... you 8should* install the ubuntu-desktop package
<MOUD> [James]: use this:    sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<[James]> gartral: do I do that through the disk?
<[James]> MOUD: Will I need to run a command after that?
<gartral> [James]: your... trying too install the nvidia drivers through the live CD??
<jungle>  could someone point me to a link for the recommended system requirements for kubuntu?
<MOUD> [James]: yes, this command only download and install the necessary files of the Nvidia.  After that is done you do what I told you before.
<spO>  what is used to install .dsc files?
<[James]> gartral: No, the ubuntu-desktop. Is that done through the disk? Or is it a download package?
<MOUD> [James]: the Nvidia option on System > Administration  won't appear until you install the driver.
<Ushaib> hi
<gartral> [James]: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it's going to do strange things to your boot splash (mainly just change it to the Ubuntu standard one)
<Ushaib> Is there a way I can make Nautilus show the filenames of the files being copied/moved?
<[James]> MOUD: Thats why Im worried. I dont even have System-> Administration yet. Its not in the system menu
<gartral> MOUD: he's on mythbuntu, and that doesnt have gnome
<Ushaib> Not sure who thought it would be a good design idea NOT to have those
<[James]> gartral: Ok, if its only changing the boot splash I dont mind. You can change that manually if you want too cant you?
<Ushaib> Also, I'm really really annoyed by Nautilus. It's the worst file manager I've ever used. What alternatives are there that behave more like Windows Explorer?
<sam^> windows on ya way lad
<sam^> :P
<gartral> [James]: yes, though the various usplash packages
<derenrich> Ushaib: I use dolphin
<bpun_> ok
<sam^> i liked dolphin its nice :p
<skorasaurus> Hi, is there a way i can use my PGP if I only know my passphrase and my public key ?
<skorasaurus> i forgot to make a backup of a private key.
<bucky> spO dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<derenrich> sam^: dolphin blows everything out of the water imo
<bpun_> so i have two monitors.. i know xinerama works.. but i stopped gdm, and wish to know if anyone here has done separate bash session on two monitors..
<derenrich> skorasaurus: not usefully
<bpun_> possible?
<bpun_> or impossible?
<Ushaib> derenrich, does dolphin minimize other windows when you click during a click-and-drag operation, making click-and-drag impossible?
<MOUD> [James], gartral, hmm, that's another story.  [James], if you can wait until my nvidia download is complete I can pass you the exact command for you. But it'll take around 40min to finish my download (10KB/s download :S  )
<skorasaurus> derenrich, so, i won't be able to sign anything or really use it ?
<derenrich> Ushaib: not sure I know what you mean, try it out? i'm on windows atm
<derenrich> skorasaurus: umm, people can encrypt stuff to you? but you won't be able to decrypt it
<[James]> MOUD: Thats cool. Im in no hurry. Im installing ubuntu desktop right now
<MOUD> [James]: ok then.
<derenrich> skorasaurus: other peopel will be able to verify things you already signed with it? not really useful man.
<Ushaib> ok thx
<hellues> read rolling hash before rabin karp. on wikipedia...
<Some_Person> It would probably help if I knew more about this machine. All I know is that it's a Gateway, it was manufactured in 2002, and it has a Pentium 4 processor
<skorasaurus> derenrich, should I just not bother then with that key ?
<skorasaurus> make a new one ?
<derenrich> skorasaurus: i'd nuke it and make a new one. Next time save the revokation ceritifcate and back it up
<Some_Person> aha! got ubuntu to boot in "graphics safe mode"
<skorasaurus> derenrich, k. thanks.
<kaddi> Some_Person stupid question but have you tried debugging windows directly? IE safemode/recover console/last known good configuration=
<kaddi> ?
<brianguertin> is it possible to have a folder be a file template? So you can choose Create New -> "SomeProject" in Nautilus/Thunar?
<bucky> Some_Person: what does lspci |grep VGA   say?
<Some_Person> kaddi: Yes. Safemode won't boot
<gartral> MOUD: why are you on such a bottleneck?
<Dr_Willis> brianguertin:  try making a folder in the Template directory? I recall there being such a dir.
<rfreiberger> newbie question, what is the difference between Emacs 22 (GTK) and (X11)?
<MOUD> gartral: what do you mean by that?
<gartral> MOUD: 10 kb/s connection? v90 modems are faster >.>
<bucky> rfreiberger: one runs in the desktop the other runs in the console
<rfreiberger>  thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Err that disent make sence.. gtk would use gtk widgits/themes x11 would be the more basic xlib version I thought
<Dr_Willis> THen theres proberly a console version
<Xerran> Can someone please explain this?: Create a symlink in /usr/bin [Y/n]
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a web authoring tool that support xhr(ajax)?
<MOUD> gartral: well, a 128Kb/s (16KB/s max) costs $40,00  which is the cheapest non phone modem connection available.
<mezquitale> Xerran, click on "Y"
<gartral> !symlink | Xerran
<ubottu> Xerran: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Xerran:   its asking to make a link from /usr/bin/WHATEVER to the actual binary...
<bucky> rfreiberger: actually one has gnome widgets the other one doesn't
<rfreiberger> I was looking from the add/remove but from apt-get I have a few Emacs
<jondavis> any real hacker's in here
<Xerran> mezquitale: i am installing an app and it came up
<bucky> rfreiberger: emacs21-nox  runs in console
<brianguertin> Dr_Willis: I tried, but then it just uses the folder as a submenu in the "Create" menu
<jedc> rfreiberger, emacs has a console version and a gui one, but x11 is the window manager,
<Dr_Willis> rfreiberger:  forget about the 'add/remove' icon. it only shows a limited set of avail apps.
<Xerran> mezquitale: what does it mean?
<mezquitale> Xerran, as Dr_Willis mentioned, its asking to make a link from /usr/binWHATEVER to the actual binary
<gartral> MOUD: may i pm you?
<jondavis> yo any hackers in here
<Dr_Willis> brianguertin:  i never use the feature - i even remove all templates.. i never use them. so  guess it cant then.
<Xerran> mezquitale: thx
<MOUD> gartral: sure,
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  thats a vague and pointless term. :)
<jedc> jondavis, lol, still with that?
<userone> i just reinstalled 9.04, but when i looked at fdisk -l the 'boot' asterisk is in /dev/sda2 which is the linux swap partition. is this going to cause any problems?
<cdecarlo> i <3 hacking
<Laice> o/
<mezquitale> Xerran,  it means that it will place a link to "/usr/bin" so that the environment knows where the application is actually stored
<Some_Person> i also know that this computer is highly out of date -- SP2 isn't installed on XP
<Xerran> ahh, ok
<jondavis> pm me if u r a real hacker
<Laice> does 9.04 come with wine as standard or will i have to install?
<jondavis> lets talk
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a web authoring tool that supports xhr(ajax)?
<jondavis> you will haft to install wine
<jondavis> your self
<gartral> Laice: install it
<jondavis> dont install it
<jondavis> it is not good
<Laice> kk i've recently switched over from fedora on kde and i was fairly noobish at that so we'll see how much of a fire i can start then, cheers
<cdecarlo> mezquitale: what do you mean 'supports'?
<jedc> jondavis, http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<jedc> lol
<jondavis> i siad dont install wine
<Guest17668> Hey guys, I have a small problem. I just updated my kernel, but when I select the newest one (.14) I get a message saying the umber of cylinders exceeds the maximum amount allowed by the BIOS.
<jedc> laice, "sudo apt-get install wine" will do it
<mzz> could someone with the usual number of kernels installed tell me what "du -sh /boot" gives on their system? I want a ballpark number for my new install's /boot partition
<Laice> cheers mate, do explain to me why i shouldnt jon
<mzz> userone: grub doesn't really care about that.
<jondavis> because i have use wine and it is not good tool
<mzz> userone: (assuming grub lives in the mbr)
<jondavis> unlees you still like windeos
<Laice> well until there's a linux version of ventrilo i'm afraid i'm stuck with it :)
<cdecarlo> Laice: what is it that you would want to run, is there an alternative?
<jedc> mzz, i dont know the usual number, but it gives "51M       /boot" for me
<nohup> good evening, all
<mzz> jedc: strange, I could've sworn it was larger
<jondavis> \if you need anything .get openoffice
<jedc> mzz looks like i have about 24 of em
<jedc> maybe just 4
<mzz> jedc: just 4 seems more likely. Looks like a pair of initrd+vmlinuz is about 10M here
<kaddi> Some_Person When you hit F8 to boot into safe mode, hit it twice, you should see additional options. One will be "last known good configuration", which will try to boot into n older version of windows. But if you want help with windows, I suppose we better take this some place else. ;) Did you see bucky's question:what does lspci |grep VGA   say?
<jedc> Laice, wine is good for games
<userone> mzz: i altered menu.list to include hd0,0 but vista wouldn't boot. i changed the entry to hd0, 1, and still no fun. i have followed the howtos. any other ideas? when i do fdisk -l it says sda1 is ntfs (vista) so the boot order should be hd0,0 for that right?
<kaddi> (in case you want to get ubuntu to run)
<mzz> jedc: hmm, I guess 100M for /boot/ really should suffice then. Thanks!
<jondavis> I like to talk to a real hacker
<nohup> i remember awhile ago ubuntu 9.04 on the aspire one (acer) had quite a few problems with sluggish compiz..... i guess there have been updates since... so i was wondering: would it be 'safe' to upgrade to it now?
<mzz> (annoying part of an lvm setup, you can conveniently resize everything except for /boot afterwards)
<cdecarlo> jondavis: what's your definition of hacker?
<mzz> userone: might want to mark that one as (the only) bootable partition
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  i used the UNR release on my AAO. and foloowed a few tweaks in the UNR/AAO forum/thread  and its working great.
<mzz> userone: with grub in the mbr neither grub nor linux cares, but vista might.
<legend2440> mezquitale: http://www.aptana.com/studio
<jondavis> hack the would
<Laice> odd installed ventrilo using the program loader and as far as i can tell the installtion only generated .wav's and images, no executables
<Laice> not appearing in the wine app's list either
<mzz> userone: if sda1 is vista (hd0,0) is almost certainly what you should chainload in grub
<kaddi> nohup if sluggish compiz was related to the fact that acer mostly uses intel cards I would advise against it.
<cdecarlo> hack the would, is that meme or something?
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  there still might be an issue with it not seeing both SD slots unless  ya got a card  in each  slot at bootup. but i rarely use those.
<nohup> Dr_Willis: i hope this doesn't sound all to stupid, but i've never heard of UNR :)
<jondavis> a hacker is a some-one who does all things hacking
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  and I do recall upgrading the intel video.
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  Ubuntu Netboot REmix -  a usb variant  with tweaks for the netbooks.
<nohup> Dr_Willis: i don't care about the sd cards.. never used them :)
<jedc> Laice, wine installs things in your .wine/drive_c/Program Files directory
<userone> mzz: so any ideas how i may be able to resolve this?
<Laice> aye just been browsing the folder and no jot
<Laice> joy*
<cdecarlo> jondavis: that's like saying a tree is something that displays the characteristics of a tree
<mzz> nohup: if the sluggishness was intel video you might want to wait for 9.10
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  Im not sure if i upgraded the intel video or not.. wasent too hard to do. - i had to do it on my other laptop  to get compiz working.
<nohup> yeah, i read about that, Dr_Willis.. but i already have a fully installed system.. just checking if it would be advisable to  update to 9.04
<mzz> userone: how's it failing exactly?
<confused> Does anyone know why when I try to boot to the newest kernel, I get an error message saying it can't boot because the maximum number of cylinders allowed by the BIOS has been reached
<nohup> mzz: ahhh.. i might do that then..
<jondavis> ok what do you know about real hacking
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  try it and see i guess..  Or just go get the UNR img file, and dd it to a flash drive and test drive it.
<jondavis> it is not all about programing
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  thats whats unique about UNR. its an 'img' file you just 'dd' to a flash drive.. and  boot it. :)
<mzz> confused: that's normally a grub message, not a kernel one. Make sure your hd is configured to use lba in the bios
<jedc> jondavis, none of have any idea what you are talking about, we most likely have a different idea of the meaning of the word than you do
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  i hate the special UNR 'interface' i alwyas enable the normal gnome desktop
<nohup> i don't have a flash drive in it though :)
<confused> I'm kind of a noob, how would I do that
<userone> mzz: i simply cant get vista to boot. it says missing mbr, but grub is the bootloader so why is vista asking for the mbr?
<googeek> Need help with weird wireless problem. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  seen 2gb on sale for $5 over the weekend. :P
<nohup> i have the aao with 160G hdd...
<mzz> userone: marking sda1 as bootable *might* help
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  so do I :)
<nohup> 5 bucks... that's nothing..
<userone> mzz: can i do that without reinstalling?
<mzz> userone: sure
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  yep. I got a few altoids tins packed with spare flash drives. :)
<nohup> hahah :)
<mzz> userone: I'd use fdisk but I'm masochistic. gparted can probably do it too.
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  works good as a rescue tool also. got ones for several different disrtos/repair/recovery disrtos.
<nohup> i've always used knoppix as recovery...
<userone> mzz: i am not masochistic but i dont trust gparted! if you know the commands to use i am happy to follow along
<Dr_Willis> In the time it takes gparted to load up.. i can have most tasks done in fdisk. :)
<mzz> Dr_Willis: if you have a couple of systems with card readers they seem to end up replacing floppy drives, if you know what I mean
<nohup> anyways, eventually i'd have to upgrade the system on hdd to the new distro...
<googeek> Need help, Wireless works until I reboot, and than stops working, anyone have any ideas?
<sjlkg> hi, in all files in a directory i want to add a 'print 'emitted %signal'' line with correct intendation after each line that has 'emit('%signal'' in it, where %signal is some string (words connected with dashes). anyone know how i could achieve that?
<userone> mzz: or if you are busy a link to a howto will do
<Dr_Willis> sjlkg:  some fancy awk scripting, or sed.. or both.. would be one way.
<mzz> userone: it's the "a" command in fdisk. Should be fairly obvious if you can stand the cli interface.
<confused> How would I configure my hd to use lba in the BIOS? Is it in the BIOS menu itself, or is there a setting in the OS to change
<scott1> ok I just installed ubuntu so far I do like the speed and interface.. I installed the 64bit os when I go to install adobe flash it says error 1386? need help
<userone> mzz: ok, let me look
<mzz> confused: you'd have to poke around a bit in the bios menu, it's not in the same place in all of them.
<fnord23> Hi
<Dr_Willis> confused:  i also recall a lba 'flag' the partioning tools can enable.
<scott1> newbie here sorry
<TalkSoup> hello, i have a problem with wifi
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  how are you trying to install flash?
<mzz> Dr_Willis: are you sure? the only flag like that I know of is that there are different partition types for fat32 partitions, but that doesn't apply to linux (0x83) partitions
<alexanderazimov> ello all.
<oizo> hi2u
<scott1> how can I get flash installed on fire fox it wont work... is it because I have ubuntu 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> mzz:  theres an lba flag somewhere i had to enable it on a flakey flash drive onece to ge tit to boot on a flakey pc.
<fnord23> fun
<confused> Alright, so I'm gonna check my BIOS menu, then I'll be back if I can't figure it out.
<derenrich> scott1: probably
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  flash and 64bit works for me here. I normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package - that grabs flash and java and some other stuff.
<derenrich> scott1: adobe only has a beta out for 64 bit linux
<googeek> Need help, Wireless works until I reboot, and than stops working, anyone have any ideas?
<scott1> Dr_Willis I downloaded it and try to install it  using the default opener
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  but that may be grabbing the 32bit flash and installing some compat. libs.
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  dont install it that way.. try the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<userone> mzz: sudo fdisk /dev/hda is saying Unable to open /dev/hda
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  you are thinking  in 'windows terms' :)
<mzz> userone: sda, not hda
<nohup> thanks for your help, Dr_Willis and mzz!
<userone> mzz: oops..yes
<cdecarlo> googeek: that's a bit of a funny statement, is sounds like your wireless stops working when you turn your computer off ;)
<nohup> i'llbe afk... gotto go shopping for food and beer :)
<NickUK`> Hi, can anyone help me setting up an ADHoc network under Ubuntu.
<scott1> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' is what I get when trying to install
<mzz> googeek: what are you doing to turn it back on? Powering down completely?
<scott1> yes I am new to this thats why Im here
<googeek> I've tried it all
<scott1> Im sick of windows..
<googeek> power down, restart
<tomh-> hey, what can i do when flash has no sound? :/
<Laice> i'm seriously pissed off with windows today
<TalkSoup> NickUK: dont, you can easily hose your system doing that
<alexanderazimov> Scott i feel your pain.
<Laice> build a goddamn awesome machine
<mzz> googeek: I don't follow. "wireless works until I reboot" means it worked exactly once since you installed?
<NickUK`> TalkSoup - What do you mean
<Laice> 3 vista installs, crashes after being on the desktop for a minute without fail
<googeek> cdcarlo: haha, yeah.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Laice: Yeh, its Windows, thats normal :P
<Laice> so i nuked the vista install and installed feisty and i feel much better now :P
<scott1> Im sure I will get this sooner than later I hope ...
<mzz> Laice: why feisty?
<gggg> what is orca ?
<NickUK`> Can anyone help me setup an AdHoc on ubuntu, i have one running but isnt sending any Bytes, really do need help with this.
<oizo> Ysofeisty xD
<Laice> sorry didnt mean feisty getting my wires crossed lol
<mzz> gggg: a screen reader, iirc
<Laice> so many damn distributions
<googeek> mzz: yeah, it worked right out of the box, detected my router, I connected and then ran ppporconf to connect to my pppoe, the internet works, than if I reboot, in anyway, my router stops working
<googeek> mzz: but it always runs fine off cd, thats what I'm on now
<gggg> mzz, what is screen reader ?
<Laice> you know what i mean :'(
<NoMS_> scott1:  I found a script that installed everything and I have no problems running flash....  I am not able to find it at the moment.  I'll see if I have it saved somewhere on my computer.  If so, I'll let ya know
<userone> mzz: ok, managed to do that but it says the new table will be used at next reboot. so, i will no doubt be back if it still doesnt work. thanks again
<mzz> gggg: reads text on the screen out to you over the speakers, useful for blind people or people with seriously impaired eyesight
<Laice> jaunty thats the badger
<mzz> gggg: that's assuming I recalled correctly, it might be something else instead.
<LioN> someone can help me with jaunty issue on audio with games
<Laice> night all
<Laice> o/
<oizo> night
<mzz> googeek: weird. What part of it fails, the wireless connection to the router or the pppoe after that?
<NickUK`> Can anyone help me setup an AdHoc on ubuntu, i have one running but isnt sending any Bytes, really do need help with this.
<gggg> mzz, thank you , then it is a good tool for those who have problem with eye sight
<googeek> mzz: well, both, haha. But, its the router thats the problem
<LioN> someone can help me with jaunty issue with audio delay on some games
<googeek> mzz: where it once said "wireless network" it says "device not managed"
<shadowh511> hey all, im having some trouble with my atheros wifi card
<legend2440> LioN: is the delay in game runnibg in Wine?
<LioN> no man
<gartral> shadowh511: did you install the restricted driver/
<LioN> the issue is with the native games
<ravil> ext4 supports resizing without data loss?
<mzz> ravil: yes, using resize2fs (or (g)parted)
<shadowh511> gartral: no, im on karmic.  it says wireless is disabled, and there's no way to reenable it. I've tried everything I can think of including wiping my gconf
<MOUD> how do I restart X, it doesn't seem to work here
<shadowh511> MOUD: in a terminal, type in killall man
<mzz> googeek: I'm not familiar with pppoeconf but are you sure running that was required?
<gartral> shadowh511: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ravil> mzz: thank you
<NauTiluS1> how to optimize ext4
<NickUK`> Can anyone help me setup an AdHoc on ubuntu, i have one running but isnt sending any Bytes, really do need help with this.
<MOUD> shadowh511: There's a way using the Backspace if i'm not wrong
<googeek> mzz: If you know of any other way to connect to a pppoe, I guess not. That's just what I found looking online...
<confused> Alright, so I couldn't find anything related to setting up my hd to use lba, but the exact error message I try to boot is Error 18: Selected cylinder exceed maximum supported by BIOS
<shadowh511> MOUD: you are thinking of control-alt-backspace, but that was disabled (*sigh*) log out and back in
<MOUD> oh, that's why it doesnt work. thanks
<MOUD> brb people
<looter> HELP!  I have a dual boot configuration with Ubuntu and Vista and after updating ubuntu today I get a "Error 25: Disk Read Error" from grub when trying to access Vista.  I can still boot into Ubuntu and even mount the drive but I need to be able to get back into Vista.  Can someone please try to help me.
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | shadowh511 MOUD
<ubottu> shadowh511 MOUD: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<kermit> When i change something in preferences, the .gconf xml files get updated, but nothing changes, what'd i break?  I was changing WMs around recently, maybe gnome isnt running?  I'm running compiz.
<MOUD> thanks bastidrazor
<xBeginner>  hi, could anyone give me an example of using the "grep" function to search a string in multiple files?
<xBeginner> I've tried 'grep "<html>" *' but it doesn't works
<grumbles> Can someone help me, rythymbox wont open
<macondo> What's up with ubuntu that I cannot press control-alt-backspace to restart X?
<LioN> someone can help me with jaunty issue with audio delay on some games
<kermit> xBeginner: grep string file1 file2 file3
<bastidrazor> MOUD, using alt sysrq k works the same.
<kermit> xBeginner: grep "<html>" *   works
<grumbles> Can someone help me, rythymbox wont open, and there are no errors in the console
<shadowh511> gartral: how do I install the restricted driver?
<xBeginner> kermit: well i'm trying grep "<html>" * but nothing shows up
<kermit> xBeginner: then it didnt find anything
<userone> mzz: back again. still nothing. the bootable flag is on sda1, and menu.lst has been changed to hd0,0. now vista says bootmgr is missing. again, i dont understand why vista is looking for a bootmgr if grub is handling the boot
<googeek> mzz: Do you think the pppoeconf is causing it to loose data or something some how?
<mzz> googeek: I really don't know, sorry.
<grumbles> Can someone help me, rythymbox wont open, and there are no errors in the console
<xBeginner> kermit: impossible, I'm sure its there (maybe at a sub directory, but adding the -r arg doesn't helps)
<mzz> googeek: I've triggered networkmanager not managing a device myself by configuring it in /etc/network/interfaces, iirc
<googeek> mzz:'s cool, thanks for trying
<mzz> googeek: can you check if there's anything fishy in there?
<kermit> xBeginner: you're mistaken
<confused> mzz: I couldn't find anything to set my hd to use lda, but my error message on startup is Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<kermit> xBeginner: that's the right syntax
<macondo> How do I restart X?
<xBeginner> kermit: yea, thx, i forgot the -r
<googeek> mzz" how would I do that?
<mzz> confused: is this an oldish system?
<ambient_> quit
<mzz> googeek: pastebin the file?
<ravil> befere using resize2fs, I have to resize the partition?
<mzz> ravil: correct
<mzz> ravil: err, no wait
<mzz> ravil: are you growing or shrinking?
<confused> A Dell D600 laptop with a Centrino chipset, 1.4 GHz CPU, 256 MB RAM, 40 GB hdd
<googeek> mzz: I'm apparently way more of a noob than you realize, haha
<mzz> !pastebin | googeek
<ubottu> googeek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ravil> mzz: growing
<googeek> ubottu: thnx!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx!
<mzz> ravil: then grow the partition first, then use resize2fs to make the filesystem use the whole partition again. Although iirc gparted can do both.
<ravil> I don't trust gparted, maybe I'm wrong?)
<mzz> ravil: I haven't used gparted much myself. I usually use lvm, and use its commandline utilities plus some commandline tool to resize whatever filesystem I'm using.
<ravil> mzz: ok. thanks a lot
 * mzz is a fan of lvm, wishes the regular ubuntu install cd supported it
<www> hi my friends
<grumbles> Can someone help me, rythymbox wont open, and there are no errors in the console
<www> i want to insatall xchat on mandriva linux
<zetheroo1> Great! I am getting kernel panics again!
<mzz> www: mischan
<www> ahh
<ravil> grumbles: try to run it with strace
<tomh-> anyone know how to get flash sound working?
<confused> mzz: It's a Dell D600 from 2004
<zetheroo1> is there any really straightforward way to find out what is causeing a kernel panic? -- please don't mention the logs as they are useless for this ..
<ablyss> grumbles, open terminal and type killall -9 rhythmbox
<grumbles> thanks ablyss, it worked
<mzz> confused: ah, sorry, lost track for a minute. I can't really help with that message if you can't get the bios to cooperate, I'm afraid.
<ablyss> grumbles, you prolly have a zombie
<ablyss> nasty lil buggers
<www> is posible to install a bot on my ubuntu?
<userone> if i fix the bootmgr problem using vista, will it overwrite grub?
<mzz> confused: what I think is going on is this: grub uses bios calls to load itself, the kernel and the initrd, after which the kernel boots and accesses the drive directly from then on. You need a reasonable recent bios for grub to access the entire drive that way
<NickUK`> Can anyone help me setup an AdHoc on ubuntu, i have one running but isnt sending any Bytes, really do need help with this.
<ablyss> www you already have a bot on ubuntu, its called crontab
<mzz> confused: what sometimes happens if you don't have a separate /boot is that initially the kernel, initrd and grub are near the start of your partition, but as the partition fills up newer kernels end up more to the "right", where grub can't get at them through the bios
<confused> mzz: Hmmm, it only started doing this after I updated today. I haven't been on this particular computer
<confused> for a few days.
<www> ablyss ahh, but that one is not so frenly to use rigth?
<mzz> confused: if you know about this problem (bios not supporting lba) in advance you can work around it by putting grub and your kernels on a separate /boot partition near the start of the drive
<mzz> confused: repartitioning to do that now may be pretty hard though
<ablyss> www, man crontab... my bot ( crontab ) turns on and off lights when I tell it too
<googeek> mzz: so...you want me to copy that file and send it to you?
<hypoon> hey guys
<ablyss> too/to
<hypoon> I'm in a panic situation
<confused> Yeah, my hard drive is almost full, I dual boot Windows XP Professional and Ubuntu 9.04
<www> ablyss: ok
<mzz> confused: and on my own system I once had a bios that wouldn't cooperate until I reset its settings and reconfigured it from there (probably because I flashed it at some point and didn't reset afterwards)
<hypoon> I accidently moved a lot of my home directory into another folder, but I don't know how to safely re-mix the two folders into my home director
<hypoon> *directoy
<mzz> googeek: just do what ubottu said (pastebinit) and give me the url
<hypoon> **directory!!
<ablyss> www, if you want a some-what user friendly interface for crontab, check out kcron
<googeek> mzz: k, I'll have to sign off...bbl
<mzz> googeek: err, hang on
<www> ablyss aahh ok i take a loot thanks dude
<mzz> googeek: do you mean you have to do that because you're currently on the livecd?
<mzz> googeek: you can just mount your install and pastebin the file
<confused> mzz: Is there any way I can delete older kernels to make room for it to access the newest one
<ablyss> www, but the syntax is pretty basic and using a plain text editor would work
<mzz> confused: that's not going to work reliably
<hypoon> please someone, tell me how I can put all my files back in my home directory safely...?
<confused> Damn
<mzz> ablyss: if you edit it through the "crontab" utility it'll syntax check it before installing the new file
<Monay93> hello everyone
<googeek> mzz: yeppers
<googeek> mzz: k, how would I go about that?
<www> ablyss i will try it, thanks
<confused> So I'm stuck until 9.10 comes out, I guess?
<mzz> googeek: I'd expect the partition to show up in your "places" menu. If it does not you can just use "sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt" to mount it
<mzz> googeek: err, hang on
<zuz_> anyone know how to get opera (shared) for kubuntu?
<mzz> googeek: I'm not familiar with the livecd environment. Check if /mnt/ is empty before you do that.
<hsa2> hello everybody
<jexd1> is there a way to make a zune run thru ubuntu? i'm so sick of vista but i have to dual boot it for my zune, then switch to it everytime i want to sync, and play my music in rhythmbox thru my mounted vista partition. so, has anyone hacked the zune to make it compatible, or can i run the zune software thru wine or something?
<scheibo> bye
<Monay93> do  anyone knop wat you do on this chat thingy
<hsa2> i've just installed ubuntu and updated
<ablyss> mzz, what crontab utility do you use?
<mzz> confused: 9.10 won't help, I'm pretty sure. I'd attempt to create a /boot near the start of the drive.
<Monay93> hello everyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<hsa2> my xf86audiolowervolume and xf86audioraisevolume don't control the true mixer
<hsa2> how can i change it?
<BluDog_Anchorite> how do i update a package via dpkg ?  say i downloaded the deb, but now there is a newer deb.  so i download that.
<BluDog_Anchorite> in redhat it was rpm -Uvh
<mzz> BluDog_Anchorite: I wouldn't be surprised if "dpkg -i" did the right thing, but I'm too new to ubuntu to be sure.
<bucky> BluDog_Anchorite: use synaptic in the System=>Administration menus or use sudo apt-get install
<hsa2> any idea about my issue?
<mzz> bucky: apt-get install takes .debs that aren't in a repository?
<bucky> dpkg is not internet enabled
<BluDog_Anchorite> bucky, this is a headless server w/o x
<googeek> mzz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/252237/plain/
<BluDog_Anchorite> bucky: also, i already have both deb's on the server.  i just want to upgrade to the new version
<hsa2> gotit
<bucky> BluDog_Anchorite: dpkg -i *  will install a package in your working directory.. if their is an newer version in the repos then apt-get upgrade will try to install the newer version
<bucky> BluDog_Anchorite: sudo dpkg -i <package_name>
<mistere357> hey bucky, if you have the debs then i just do sudo dpkg -i ...
<mzz> googeek: do you know how those two wlan0 lines ended up in there? If you don't try commenting them out and running "/etc/init.d/networking restart" (I *think*, might want to reboot instead)
<mistere357> yea, what BluDog said
<BluDog_Anchorite> bucky: that isn't going to leave me w/ ver.1.4.2 and 1.4.8 BOTH installed is it ?
<bucky> yum local-install
<userone> when i enter find /bash/grub/stage1 in a grub shell, it returns Error 15: File not found. anyone know what this error is?
<looter> I'm having issues with a dual boot, getting error 25: disk read  error from grub.  Vista and Ubuntu  can someone please help?
<mzz> rats, no X. And this install was going so well so far :( oh well, debug time
<mzz> userone: err, I'm pretty sure you meant /boot/grub/stage1, not /bash/grub/stage1
<googeek> mzz: comment out? and how do I run that, just open it or something?
<BluDog_Anchorite> bucky: thanks for the help though
<googeek> mzz: oh, and now, I have no idea how anything ended up anywhere, I didn't even know that file was there, lol
<mzz> googeek: oh wait, you're still on the livecd. Did you mount your root partition through places or through my command from earlier?
<bucky> BluDog_Anchorite: no.. the older version will be removed first  dpkg -i --no-act <package>ver1.4.8.deb  to see what it will do man dpkg
<mistere357> I have a Hardy server with OpenSSH 4.7 and I need to set up chroot for the sftp (not ssh) users.  Can anybody point me to some good resources?
<googeek> mzz: places
<mzz> googeek: then just edit the file (I'd use "sudo nano /media/whatever/etc/network/interfaces", but running gedit through gksudo should work too)
<mzz> googeek: put a "#" in front of those last two lines and try rebooting into your actual install
<mzz> googeek: that should get networkmanager to manage your wireless interface again, although I have no idea if the pppoe bits will work
<zetheroo1> how do I check the version of the madwifi driver running in my system?
<doug_> is it possible to get internet explorer on Ubuntu?  My mom has to fill out an application onlien that requires IE
<file_file> how can i check what java platform is being used ?
<ravil> pls advice - which filesystem is better to use for media storage? safety on the first place. I can't choose between ext4, reiserfs3 and XFS :(
<userone> mzz: oops..yes...it says hd0,2. i already tried hd0,1 for vista but that didnt work
<mzz> ravil: they're all fine, but I'd pick ext4 for no particularly objective reason
<googeek> mzz: Cool! thanks! I'll try it and be right back.
<spO> when did ubuntu 9.04 come out and replace ubuntu 9.03?
<mzz> userone: what was vista on again, sda1?
<file_file> what's the difference between openjdk and sun-java-jdk ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> doug_: Wine might work. But I had to install XP in a VM for just one site.
<mzz> spO: there was a 9.03?
<looter> 9.04 fucked up my dual boot
<file_file> spO: ubuntu 9.04 replaces ubuntu 8.10
<dopper> I installed grub2, uninstalled it and reinstalled it and somehow the entry for chainloading from menu.lst went missing. Is there a way to make grub2 add it to menu.lst again?
<jcapinc> LOL! there is no 9.03!
<file_file> what's the difference between openjdk and sun-java-jdk ?
<userone> mzz: yes, sda1 and changed the bootable flag to sda1. that would make the command root hd0,0 but that doesnt work
<jcapinc> mzz ravil I am using ext4 on my laptop, it works just fine, no complaints
<vince> Can someone please explain to my whey my Internet connection is like dialup ever since I updated to Jaunty?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> vince: Firefox?
<MadGirl> Firefox is probably now finnish thank you
<mzz> userone: exactly, I wouldn't bother booting anything other than (hd0,0) through grub, assuming ubuntu is also on sda and (hd0,X) in grub boots that successfully
<ablyss> vince dns probably mucked up
<vince> CoJaBo-Aztec : Everything
<doug_> how do i tell if im using hardy or jaunty
<googeek> mzz: one last question
<mzz> ravil: I'm assuming "media files" means at least several MB per file on average, and they should all cope with that just fine
<mzz> doug_: try "lsb_release -a"
<googeek> mzz: just one # or one infront of each line
<mzz> googeek: one in front of each line
<vince> ablyss : How to fix it?  I never had this problum with 8.10
<mzz> googeek: ("#" comments out a line, not an entire entry)
<vince> ablyss : Though i doubt its DNS, Its slow even going to my local router
<DexterF> hi
<googeek> mzz: k, thx!
<doug_> mzz: thanks
<DexterF> which kernel does the 9.04 lice cd have?
<jcapinc> the lice kernal?
<ravil> mzz: what about possible data loss in case of unexpected powerdown?
<userone> mzz: so it seems i will have to use the vista install dvd to fix the bootmgr, which will delete grub from the mbr, and then a live cd to replace grub to hd0,2. using the live cd messed up my system the last time, perhaps i didnt mount/umount properly.
<jcapinc> ravil, that is the only bug I heard about with ext4 (though its not really a bug) but I have never experianced that
<ablyss> vince, dns issues might be anywhere between your isp and the many many nodes your packets travel.  you can change dns by simply adding another primary dns to your /etc/resolv.conf file.
<jdoggy> hi, if anybody has encrypted their hard drive via the alternate installer I would really like to take a look at your menu.lst, I nuked mine on accident and I'm trying to restore grub.
<mzz> ravil: in my (admittedly quite limited) experience in that area both ext4 and reiserfs won't completely blow up. I have no experience with xfs.
<ravil> mzz: thanks. I'll think. =)
<mzz> jdoggy: everything I encrypted is my home dir. That's probably not what you're after.
<ablyss> vince, since your router is the dhcp/dns router you would only change the dns in the router, not your on your computer
<alexanderazimov> wow....bad name.
<ablyss> er, hope that made sense
<vince> ablyss : Would it still be DNS if I get the same behavior using straight IP's?
<ablyss> vince, no sir
<ablyss> vince since using IP address is skipping dns lookups
<userone> how do i use sudo on the live cd? does it ask me to enter a password on startup?
<vince> ablyss : Then its not DNS sir.  Agian this has only been an issue since I switched to 9.04 from 8.10.
<vince> I think it has to do with the whole IPv6 thing
<ablyss> vince hmm, did you change your hostname to something wacky?
<vince> But Unlike 8.10 there dosen't seem to be an easy work around for 9.04 short of compiling a new kernel and i'm just not that good.
<ablyss> vince a invalid hostname will do havoc to your internet and system
<gartral> vince: IIRC theres a way to set your system to perfer IPv4 over IPv6
<jdoggy> mzz: my homedir is apparently encrypted further with ecryptfs..which is why I need to get it to boot :/
<bucky> vince: type hostname   what does it say?
<jdoggy> mzz: I didn't write the "recovery password" down for it, which is different than my user password, as I understand it, but was tied to it
<grendal_prime> Hey i dont get it im trying to copy my ssh-key up to another box with ssh-copy-id.  but it keeps saying "error: no identities found"?  I created ssh creds with ssh-keygen what gives?
<eross> sudo apt-get remove wine, it did it. I sudo apt-get install wine and I keep getting wine version 1.1.22 instead of 1.1.27 as shows in repos
<eross> I may have installed wine alternatively, I forgot how I did it maybe getdeb..
<bucky> eross: did you apt-get update to update your repos database?
<eross> yes several times
<dli> I'm trying to boot livecd from usb-stick, but end up being in initramfs
<Dr_Willis> eross:   using the winehq repos? I got 1.1.27 here.
<shipitkthx> hi, im using ubuntu server on a VPS I have connecting through SSH, i have several files which use foreign characters in the file names, what package could I install to have it use the actual characters instead of me seeing �?
<bucky> eross: and apt-cache show wine says version 1.1.27  ?
<eross> same here, but it installs to /usr/bin/ instead of /usr/local/bin
<Frank83> Bucky: He could do wine --version
<eross> how do I do that?  wine --version doesnt work because /usr/bin isn't in my path
<Dr_Willis> eross:  try /usr/bin/wine --version
<Dr_Willis> :)
<vince> bucky: lappy
<eross> version = 1.1.22
<grendal_prime> i got a beter idea...get rid of wine...virtual box is the cure to this problem
<vince> hostname of my system is lappy
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy when I activate splashscreen the image is in the lower right hand corner is there a way to center this image
<bucky> vince: and this is wireless?
<eross> virtual box do D3D9c (bf2)?
<vince> bucky : ATM yes however behavior is the same wired as well
<bucky> vince: and it configured itself to be ppp ?
<ravil> what is better for games - vmware or virtualbox?
<ablyss> vince that is okay then
<grendal_prime> ravil: virtualbox
<grendal_prime> vmware is a dog i use them both each day.
<Frank83> I might be wrong, but I think virtualbox doesn't do OpenGL
<eross> i had playonlinux installed and I uninstalled it
<mosab> How is Wubi work?
<Frank83> I stick to Wine.
<grendal_prime> Frank83: vmware does not graphic acceleration whatsoever.  Virtual box will accelerate opengl apps.
<Dr_Willis> mosab:  it works.. but some times not very well.. I reccomend trying Ubuntu In virtualbox - if yoiu cant do a 'normal' ubuntu install.
<KB1JWQ> mosab: It runs under Windows, and installs Ubuntu from there. :)
<ablyss> wine is ideal for gaming since it does not require a virtual OS to run
<KB1JWQ> mosab: But as others have said it's not preferred.
<KB1JWQ> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ray66> !splashscreen
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<grendal_prime> wine is a pain
<mosab> Wubi is not work like virtual , installed?
<Monay93> hi
<mzz> jdoggy: I don't recall having to enter a recovery password for my encrypted home (which iiuc is a /home/me/.Private file)
<Dr_Willis> mosab:  wubi installs to a file, then has a special boot menu item in windows to boot it. its not in a 'virtual' machine.
<Frank83> Grendal_Prime, It's fun once you get a grip on it. It's a challenge.
<grendal_prime> I dont play games but the games ive seen that run under wine, well they partially run, cedega helps alot, but most of the good ones have linux ports anyhow
<mosab> thanks <Dr_Willis>
<ablyss> wine does not do well w/ composite xserver and games so you do have to switch compositing off for decent gaming experience
<roberto__> hey
<roberto__> how are you guys
<ray66> !reposition splashscreen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roberto__> why dosn't my sound work
<roberto__> no volume
<Guest69582> try right clicking on volume, preferences and changing default to lineout
<ray66> How do I change the position of a splashscreen image
<alexanderazimov> ...the bot is....sentient..
<ablyss> wine is not a pain, try getting mythtv to run through hdmi and using lirc to remotely control lights, volume, screensavers... that gets to be a pain
<zetheroo> what version of ath5k is used in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<roberto__> i don't see a line out option
<raiden> iop
<mathews> Is there a way to make Ubuntu not prompt for user password whenever I need to do some tasks? It shouldn't be a significant security risk, because Ubuntu will only be on this machine for a few days
<ravil> mathews: use visudo to edit sudoers file
<brandon> mathews, you can login as root maybe
<mathews> ravil: where is the sudoers file located?
<Guest82583> merde il ya un probleme je vois pas la liste des pseudo
<Guest82583> sous Xchat gnome
<ravil> mathews: just run 'sudo visudo' command
<brandon> maybe.google for it
<roberto__> no lineout option in prefrences
<roberto__> and im on a laptop
<mathews> Nevermind, I found it
<ravil> mathews: and add line: user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/yourcommand1 /usr/sbin/yourcommand2 etc
<ravil> mathews: where 'user' is the name of your user
<name> hi
<ablyss> hi
<mathews> ravil: thank you. going to reboot and give it a shot to see if ti worked
<name> why would gnome mistake the up-arrow for prtsc?
<ravil> name: check system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<name> ravil: it says print there.
<ablyss> keyboard toast?
<roberto__> hello anyone else had a sound issue
<ablyss> try spare keyboard if you have one
<name> ravil: i'm having a costum xmodmap which worked on archlinux.
<KB1JWQ> For $10 it's worth keeping a spare handy.
<name> ablyss: my keyboard is okay.
<samalex> i've finally come back to Linux on my primary system :)  Ordered a system76 laptop to replace my iBook and this thing is sweet! Anyone else using one o these?  Just curious.
<storrgie> I just double clicked a samba share and it mounted, where is it acutally mounted though?
<newuser> hello i am new to ubuntu
<roberto__> does your sound work newuser?
<ablyss> hello
<newuser> and when i try to install updates of system manager it says not enough free space
<newuser> what do i do
<Dr_Willis> storrgie:  for a user in their .gvfs/SOMTHING directory it seems.. and i no idea how it manages todo that and not show up in the 'mount' command output.
<newuser> nope roberto
<roberto__> make your partition larger
<newuser> i am also having problem installing flash
<storrgie> Dr_Willis: one moment let me check
<ravil> newuser: run sudo apt-get clean
<newuser> my partition is already 20 gb for ubuntu
<roberto__> 64bit ubuntu newuser?
<newuser> idk
<samalex> newuser, I've used linux for well over a decade, but most of this is from a server standpoint.  I've had a Linux server going at home for years and used Linux on my desktop and laptop until about 5-6 years ago when i moved to OSX.  I just replaced the iBook with an Ubuntu system, and thus far I have zero regrets.
<newuser> how do i check
<storrgie> Dr_Willis: i love you.
<newuser> i like linux and ubuntu philosophy
<roberto__> well samalex can you help me get the sound going
<newuser> but i feel very confused right now
<roberto__> im with you newuser
<roberto__> i tried ubuntu a few years back and i liked it and the comunity but now im lost again
<bucky> newuser: what's your mount point for the 20G partition? did you make that / ?
<googeek> mzz: hey, you there?
<Wingless> Question: what does it mean for a program to run in "as a daemon"?
<Wingless> -in
<bucky> Wingless: it's a program that runs in the background... type top to see them all
<ablyss> wingless , daemon etymology is greek word meaning server
<newuser> hi i have 20 gb partition for ubuntu that was set automaticaly when installing but when i am trying to install uddates it says not enough free space
<ablyss> one who serves
<Wingless> does a daemon program show up on pstree?
<newuser> can someone help
<RPG_Master> I am trying to help my aunt setup her new DSL router, and I need help :(
<newuser> its through update manager
<name> sorry
<name> fglrx fucked up.
<roberto__> I need some sound can anyone help
<newuser> bucky, i dont understand, i am really bad with computing
<roberto__> pm me please
<Wizzup> name: What card do you use?
<bucky> Wingless: yes the can be seen with pstree
<Wingless> Cool.  Thanks for the help!
<roberto__> its a hp laptop
<roberto__> has an intel hd all i know
<jmite> does anybody know how to fix the black box that appears behind cairo-dock when I use it enabled with openGL? I have Ubuntu Jaunty and Intel graphics, if that makes a difference, i965 I think
<bucky> newuser are you installing?
<RPG_Master> It came with some DSL "Filters" and I just told her to put it in between the cable and the jack....
<name> Wizzup: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<samalex> roberto_, sorry, probably cant help much with sound, as I said most of my experience is on servers with no sound.
<googeek> I need some help...My wireless works on fresh install, and on livecd, but after one reboot, the wireless network changes to "device not managed"
<newuser> yes
<samalex> I ordered a system76 laptop where all the hardware works outta the box just so I wouldn't have to worry about driver issues.
<newuser> is there any remote assistance way in ubuntu bucky , so like you could look whats wrong
<RPG_Master> So is she using these filters correctly
<RPG_Master> ?
<Wizzup> name: Very new card. I've had it too. fglrx *should* work for it, at least 2d. radeon drivers should also work
<mazda01__> hello everyone
<name> Wizzup: it does work. but not well.
<bucky> newuser: when you make a partition to install to you need to mount the root file system to the partition which is described as /   ...that is the top level file
<Wizzup> Lucky you. I spent more than a week getting it to work - and failed ;)
<name> are usual US keyboards 104 or 105 keys?
<newuser> can i pm you bucky
<bucky> newuser: you have to be able to read
<googeek> Wireless works on live cd, and fresh install, than stops working after reboot, ANYONE, help?
<mdg> RPG_Master: yes, that is correct
<roberto__> ok well i give up
<mazda01__> so has anyone tried out the latest build of chromium-rel-linux? it's a zip file and when I extract it there 2 files that are exectuable but they don't start google chrome browser. how do I start it or is there a deb somewhere to download?
<bucky> newuser: no because you haven't answered any of my questions... what are you doing.. are you installing?
<jmite> anybody have any ideas for my cairo-dock problem?
<newuser> i did not make partitions manually bucky , sorry if i seem retarded, i am very bad at computing
<mdg> RPG_Master: does she have one for every telephone outlet with a phone plugged in?
<roberto__> looks like you cant have linux and sound
<newuser> no
<newuser> i installed it already
<newuser> the update manager popped up, and when i click yes to install updates it says not enough space
<roberto__> that would be to nice
<bucky> newuser: and now it says you don't have enough space on your drive?
<newuser> yes :(
<RPG_Master> She only has one jack and she only uses a cellphone
<RPG_Master> so its gone unused until now
<null> Is anyone here from the UK?  Is it true that nobody has mesh screens in their windows to keep bugs out?
<mdg> RPG_Master: then you are good to go :)
<newuser> ill tell you exactly what it says
<googeek> Pretty please with sugar on top, I really need some help...
<gartral> newuser: well... clean out your drive
<bucky> newuser: type df -h    how much of "mounted on /" is used  ..what percentage?
<mazda01__> anyone use google chrome? i download a zip file but i don't know how to run it?
<shamm> heya bucky
<roberto__> i realy don't understand what the rave about linux is
<mzz> googeek: sorry, was preoccupied. What's up?
<bucky> i don't know any shamm
<roberto__> it never just works
<mdg> googeek: what kind of wifi card?
<shamm> <--- LinuxGold
<googeek> mzz: np, np at all...
<newuser> terminal is installing something atm
<newuser> so i cant type that
 * mzz is currently trying to get the openchrome driver to behave on his new old laptop
<googeek> mdg: I'm using a hwu8dd dish
<RPG_Master> mdg: But when she plugs it into her laptop (running 9.04) it says its connect but she can't go anywhere using firefox :(
<bucky> newuser ok
<Phantal> Is there something in ubuntu that controls whether or not sounds that would normally go through the pc speaker are emitted through the normal sound device?
<newuser> Not enough free disk space
<newuser> The upgrade needs a total of 391M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 298M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Alecc> can wnyone know how to download a compatible drivers for kubuntu KDE 8.04
<ravil> roberto__: post to pastebin.ca output of 'lspci' and 'dmesg' commands and give here the link
<newuser> this what it says bucky
<googeek> mzz: I tried to use gedit, and it said I didn't have permission or some such
<imme-emosol> Erm , hope you guys can help me ...
<imme-emosol> Just did an install , am still on the LiveCD .
<mzz> googeek: that's as expected if you're running gedit as yourself. You need to run some editor as root (or save the file elsewhere and copy it back as root)
<imme-emosol> I installed ext4 partitions in LVM groups ...
<mdg> RPG_Master: are you there with her so you can check something?
<b0nn> imme-emosol: take the install cd out of the drive, and reboot?
<imme-emosol> And I want to use bind mounts ...
<googeek> mzz: best way to run it as root?
<mzz> imme-emosol: why?
<nikolaj> hi
<nikolaj> can anyone help with networking issues?
<mzz> googeek: well, I tend to avoid running X things as root if I don't have to, so I'd run something simple (like nano) through sudo
<nikolaj> i seemed to have done something very silly and don't know how to fix it
<nikolaj> :)
<RPG_Master> mdg:  ...No I am in Alabama and  she's in Mississippi. I've been walking through all this over the phone but I can ask her to
<googeek> mzz: so, "sudo nano" then?
<jmite> can anybody help me with a cairo dock problem I have? it's got a weird black box behind it in gl mode
<roberto__> anyone think they can fix my sound
<imme-emosol> b0nn: Yes , I would , if not for this:
<imme-emosol> # /var,/usr,/tmp,/opt,/mnt was on /dev/mapper/my_lvm-main during installation
<imme-emosol> UUID=c4c97b2b-3ad3-490f-9598-10e887e418b0 /var,/usr,/tmp,/opt,/mnt ext4    relatime,bind        0       2
<dopper> Is this a bug for grub2 in ubuntu hardy? after uninstalling grub2 and reinstalling...I get a popup asking to chainload grub2 from grub legacy except that it doesn't add an entry to menu.lst
<roberto__> i just installed ubuntu and there is no sound
<mzz> googeek: "sudo nano /media/whateveryourdiskis/etc/network/interfaces", possibly
<imme-emosol> That doesn't seem very right , but I could be wrong ofcourse ...
<newuser> bucky, can you help please?
<googeek> mzz: k, brb
<sjlkg> okay does anyone know how to add a 'print 'emitted %signal'' line with correct intendation after each line that has 'emit('%signal'' in it, where %signal is some string (words connected with dashes)..? with sed?
<imme-emosol> mzz: because .   :)
<mzz> imme-emosol: that's very odd. How did you manage that? What *is* your lvm setup like?
<mdg> RPG_Master: okay.  The icon for networking looks like two computers and is toward the right side of the panel (the panel may be at the top or bottom depending depending on preference).
<bucky> newuser: type df -h    how much of "mounted on /" is used  ..what percentage?
<ravil> roberto__: I told you what you can do if you really want help.
<imme-emosol> mzz: I managed that by typing those comma's in the manual partitioner of the gui-installer .   :P
<RPG_Master> Yeah I told her to check that... what about it?
<roberto__> sorry i must have missed it ravil
<mdg> RPG_Master: if she can left click that icon and tell us what she sees (we are looking for something like "Auto eth0"
<Alecc> i had also a problem with my kubuntu 8.04 there is no sound when i installed the OS
<Strakerias> hello
<newuser> ah, well when the dl finishes i will, may i pm you then?
<RPG_Master> mdg:  its there
<nikolaj> roberto
<RPG_Master> But still, firefox can't connect
<nikolaj> check new conversation tab
<mzz> imme-emosol: so what *is* your lvm setup like? I don't know what "I want to use bind mounts" means.
<Strakerias> can you people explain me how to partition hhd on vista for a second os
<mdg> RPG_Master: Is the little round circle filled or empty (chosen or unchosen)?
<imme-emosol> My lvm-groups: audio home installers main srv text video
<RPG_Master> Shouldn't just _auto_ connect to it since its wired?
<RPG_Master> *it
<imme-emosol> They are on sda3
<newuser> i am dling the unrestricted extras bucky  and my internet is not that fast so it could take a while
<imme-emosol>  /boot is on sda1
<newuser> is there any other way to check except terminal what you want me to do
<dopper> does anyone have an example of menu.lst with grub2 chainloaded from it?
<mdg> RPG_Master: it will auto connect if she has chosen "Enable Networking"
<mazda01__> anyone know how to start google chrome browser after I downloaded the latest zip archive?
<imme-emosol> and swap is on sda4
<mdg> RPG_Master: She can get that option by right clicking the network icon and clicking the "Enable Networking" box
<mistere357> Is there an Ubuntu 'preferred' method of placing sftp users into a chroot environment.  Running 8.04 with OpenSSH 4.7P1
<bucky> newuser: are you making your own repository mirror?
<bucky> newuser it's going to take more than 20G
<newuser> once again i have no idea what that means :/
<googeek> mzz: How do I find out "whateveryourdiskis"?
<RPG_Master> mdg: That's not automatically set to that?
<mzz> imme-emosol: hmm, no swap in lvm? Oh well. Still, what does that have to do with bind mounts?
<mzz> googeek: try "ls /media", it should be fairly obvious.
<mdg> RPG_Master: mine was automatically set, but its something to check
<imme-emosol> mzz:  bind mounts is what I found out today , being possible to mount multiple folders in the same partition
<mzz> googeek: or even better: type "sudo nano /media/" and hit <tab>
<newuser> i also have windows installed here and my HDD is 40 gb since this is a old pc
<RPG_Master> mdg: OK I'll ask her to check
<Strakerias> newuser : can you help me ?
<mzz> imme-emosol: I know what they are, but I don't understand why you want to use them here.
<ctmjr> mdg: reading his post ( RPG_Master )it sounds like she put a filter on the line to her modem
<newuser> i am new to ubuntu Strakerias so i doubt
<googeek> mzz: kk. now what?
<bucky> newuser: you can ctl-alt F1   through F7 for more consoles
<mzz> googeek: find the right file to edit? Or if you're not comfortable using the cli launch gedit as root instead.
<nikolaj> new to linux here, sorry, how do i boot it from the cd, i have installed linux but want to do a completely new install because i need to redo the size of the partition this installation is using
<googeek> <---very confused noob right now
<RPG_Master> ctmjr:  OH! so its only for phones?
<Strakerias> newuser: i just needed to create a partition. heard you guys talking about it...
<roberto__> http://pastebin.ca/1527381
<imme-emosol> mzz: I want my data-stuff to be inside LVM , all other stuff outside .
<mdg> ctmjr: I was under the impression she had a router issue... please explain why you think she is using a modem?
<RPG_Master> I am sorry, we have cable at my house
<googeek> mzz: I really appriciate your being so patient and helpful with me
<imme-emosol> mzz: However , the data-stuff from the OS can be one partition .
<gartral> nikolaj: you should just be able to reboot with the disk in the cdrom
<null> i'll fix her router issue, if you know what i mena
<RPG_Master> so I wouldn't know
<newuser> when i did that it turned off my monitor bucky
<mzz> imme-emosol: that's a bit odd imho, but ok, I guess that makes some sense. Iirc "man fstab" mentions how to specify bindmounts in fstab.
<nikolaj> it won't do that
<mdg> RPG_Master: you are not sure if she is using a dial-up modem or a router, correct?
<gogeta> i put a sd card in my eeepc and it does not mount or even get seen on dev
 * imme-emosol smacks self in face
<RPG_Master> She's using a router thats pluged into her phone jack so that's DSL right?
<mzz> imme-emosol: hmm, it actually only hints at it, but it's something like "/sourcepath /destpath none bind 0 0"
<mdg> RPG_Master: yes
<Strakerias> mzz: can you help me ?
<RPG_Master> ok, so what about the filter. is it for phones only?
<ravil> roberto__: try to google "ICH9 82801I ubuntu"
<mzz> Strakerias: I don't understand your original question
<mdg> RPG_Master: we use filters on our phones - we have DSL
<ravil> roberto__: on all my boxes w/ this chip sound works correct
<mzz> also, I *was* kinda trying to get my own ubuntu install working :)
<fynn> Hey.
<fynn> When I start my Ubuntu, there's a counter that delays the actual boot for a few seconds. Given that this is a pure Ubuntu machine, and 99.9% of the time I just want to boot Ubuntu, how can I disable that?
<stlsaint> sup sup...so whats the topic for the min
<fynn> This is Jaunty btw.
<mdg> RPG_Master: Can you have her right click the networking icon and look under "connection information" at the entry "IP Address" - if it shows all zeros 0000.000.000.000 - then not accessing internet, but if it shows something like 192.168.1.100, then she has an IP address
<mzz> fynn: the grub one? Just edit menu.lst
<mzz> fynn: /boot/grub/menu.lst that is, there's a timeout mentioned near the top of the file
<googeek> mzz: how do I get into gedit under root?
<mrmcgibby> I'm trying to get wireless working on a broadcom b43 chipset.  Ubuntu says the driver is activated and in use, but I don't get any wireless connections coming up, just the wired card in the box.
<mrmcgibby> ideas?
<mzz> googeek: iirc it's something like "gksudo gedit", but I don't do this often
<Kapace> mrmcgibby, you need ucodes
<stlsaint> yes googeek: gksudo gedit
<Las1> what program should I look into if I want to upload jpegs from a camera to the internet?
<Kapace> let me link you if someone else isn't faster
<mrmcgibby> Kapace, where do I get that?
<mdg> mrmcgibby: you need  b43-fwcutter
<Lasivian> automatically that is, ie. upload a jpeg every 5 seconds
<mrmcgibby> mdg: have that
<imme-emosol> mzz: Yeah , man mount was more useful ... :)   ( hoping I've found the fix ... :S )
<ctmjr> RPG_Master: remove the filter from the line going into the router, modem or whatever you want to call it you do not need it there it is for the phone only
<nullslacker_dean> Anyone know about the hardware side of aircrack-ng?
<nullslacker_dean> what cards work...etc...
<Kapace> mrmcgibby, i have a shortcut, if i find it
<stlsaint> anyone know of a program for ubuntu jaunty that will read daa and gbi files??
<googeek> mzz:
<Gnea> stlsaint: what kind of files are those?
<ideamonk_> Hi guys, need some help here
<ideamonk_> I got one external hdd, copied some movies from a friend onto it (ntfs partition) through his windows vista...
<ideamonk_> and now all I got is folders... which have the jpeg posters of the movies and .srt files... and things like that, but I wonder where have all the avi files gone !
<ideamonk_> I checked the size of the folder, its 6XX mb, but when I get in the folder, I can't see any files
<ideamonk_> any ideas what went wrong? on a windows I can still access those movies
<FloodBot3> ideamonk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrmcgibby> Kapace: Thanks
<stlsaint> nullslacker_dean: check the website for aircrack...theres a whole list of cards that work...site has all you need
<googeek> mzz: That worked. so I'm gonna restart again, and hopefully be in business
<googeek> brb
<mdg> RPG_Master: you can have your aunt try without the filter, but we don't get good connection without them.
<fynn> mzz: awesome, just what I wanted. thanks.
<nullslacker_dean> alrighty, ill check it out
<nullslacker_dean> thanks saint
<stlsaint> yep
<Gnea> ideamonk_: use the find command on the directory
<stlsaint> so anyone have anything that will read daa and gbi files??
<Gnea> stlsaint: again, what kind of files are those?
<RPG_Master> mdg: turns out she had unplugged it already without telling me...
<ideamonk_> Gnea, trying out
<ideamonk_> my problem - /
<stlsaint> you know like...iso...daa is the same thing except different format...so is gbi
<ideamonk_> my problem - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/134015/
<mdg> RPG_Master: LOL
<fynn> OK, one more question:
<fynn> How do I make Automatic Update install only security updates automatically, and *nothing* else?
<Kapace> mrmcgibby, sorry its taking long..
<poseidon> gnome-look is cluttered with tons of crappy themes.  It makes it hard to find a good one.  Does anyone know of a site that maintains a list of good themes?
<Frank83> stlsaint:  Try AcetoneISO
<Gnea> stlsaint: aaah, they won't mount to a loop device?
<stlsaint> go to source package and chance settings
<fynn> poseidon: gnome-look.org
<fynn> stlsaint: I did, it doesn't seem to have the desired effect.
<ideamonk_> Gnea, nothing with find tooo !
<stlsaint> Frank83: yea i have acetone installed and still nothing
<RPG_Master> mdg:  next I am going to tell her to right click the network icon
<saturnfossil> $(CURDIR)/Makefile Makefile: ;                 ##????? I don,t know the meaning
<mazda01__> fynn: it should be synaptic s
<Frank83> Gnea: I think look only handles ISO and nrg
<mdg> RPG_Master: yes
<Frank83> Gnea: Meant +loop
<mrmcgibby> Kapace: NP, just glad I found someone to help
<mdg> RPG_Master: Have her look at "Connection Information"
<ideamonk_> Gnea, so I have /media/disk1/movies/Amellie/ which has Amelie.avi as seen on windows, but I'm unable to see it on ubuntu!
<dsdeiz> how to determine swap space used?
<saturnfossil> 呵呵
<mazda01__> fynn: synaptic preferences
<Gnea> stlsaint, Frank83: seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166214
<ideamonk_> and the folder size is 650 mb !
<mzz> dsdeiz: "free -m" in a terminal, among many other ways
<stlsaint> gnea: i cant read them at all?!?!
<dsdeiz> thanks
<mdg> RPG_Master: also make sure "enable networking"
<mdg> is checked
<Frank83> Gnea: I have no prob handling those devices, only trying you help out stlsaint
<Gnea> stlsaint: it's a website, just load it into your web browser
<stlsaint> when i used them in windows xp...before i found the light on ubuntu...i had to use a seperate program for gbi files but daa could be read by poweriso
<saturnfossil> I am poor in english
<Gnea> stlsaint: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166214
<Kapace> mrmcgibby, found it
<Kapace> mrmcgibby,  http://www.omattos.com/sites/default/files/b43-all-fw.zip
<mistere357> how can I determine the version of libc6 on Hardy and Intrepid?
<mdg> Kapace: can you post this at ubuntuforums?
<Kapace> mrmcgibby, extract to /lib/firmware, wait a bit, or restart and should work
<Kapace> mdg, i have a feeling i shouldn't
<Gnea> mistere357: apt-cache show libc6 | grep Version
<Kapace> for some licensing reasons
<mdg> Kapace: why?
<mdg> Kapace: oh
<Kapace> broadcom doesn't want you to distribute it's firmware
<Kapace> thats why you have to use b43-fwcutter, but its a pain in the neck
<mdg> Kapace: I've heard a few people say its a pain...
<jedc> how can i map the command key on macbook pro to mod4 on macbook pro anyone?
<Kapace> it is, i couldn't get it to work :P
<Kapace> especially when you don't have internet connection
<mdg> Kapace: LOL yeah that would be pretty amazing if you did   without internet connection!
<Kapace> heh
<saturnfossil> someone here is good at makefile , I have a question? I am poor in English
<meoblast001> where is the default crontab file.. i checked /etc/crontab but my stuff is not in there... and i know it's running because i hear my server beep every morning
<saturnfossil> $(CURDIR)/Makefile Makefile: ;                 ##?????
<Gnea> saturnfossil: just ask the question
<roberto__> how do i get in sudo mode
<fynn> OK, in Update Manager, I disabled "recommended updates", and I now get notified automatically only for security updates, which is great.
<fynn> But let's say I now want to see a list of all updates for the packages installed on my system. How do I get that?
<newuser> i messed up my bottom pannel on ubuntu
<fynn> roberto__: su
<newuser> how do i restore to default
<mistere357> Gnea: thanks!
<fynn> newuser: there's no way.
<roberto__> it says athorazation failed
<fynn> just delete and recreate it.
<mzz> meoblast001: check "crontab -l", both as yourself and as root
<roberto__> i put password in
<ravil> roberto__: sudo su - ?
<fynn> roberto__: sudo su passwd
<mdg> RPG_Master: how you coming along?
<mrmcgibby> Kapace: thanks.  Trying it
<newuser> well, i removed the "window list" thing and double screen part
<nullslacker_dean> anyone got a site for good deb files i can download? other than get-deb
<fynn> newuser: right click, Add to Panel
<mdg> mrmcgibby & Kapace:  What kind of laptops you have?
<newuser> done
<newuser> now?
<meoblast001> mzz: ok... so if i do this on my server as user bzrserver, and do an @reboot, will it occur everytime the server starts or every time i log in as bzrserver?
<fynn> newuser: now you should see a list of widgets.
<mzz> meoblast001: I don't understand what your follow-up question has to do with my answer
<fynn> pick the ones to add from the menu.
<mzz> meoblast001: "crontab -l" lists what's in your crontab
<meoblast001> yes
<fynn> newuser: don't worry too much about the "default", it's just the default.
<meoblast001> now that i know where that is, i plan to create a new user, and make a crontab for it
<newuser> thanks a lot fynn
<stlsaint> thanks gnea will check out
<mzz> meoblast001: I don't see any obvious connection between crontab and logging in, but I may be missing something.
<mazda01__> mazda01: iu want to see if irssi is highlighting my name when someone types it
<mrmcgibby> mdg: desktop with a wireless card
<mazda01__> nope, how do I setup irssi to highlight my name when someone types it?
<mdg> mrmcgibby: oh.  Was expecting "netbook"
<roberto__> terminal isnt recognizing my password
<ravil> mazda01__: /hilight myname
<roberto__> im typing it correctly
<fynn> newuser: welcome
<Kapace> mdg, compac presarios r3000
<mazda01__> mazda01:
<newuser> fynn,
<newuser> may i pm you
<meoblast001> how do i delete a user via the console?
<Pici> mazda01__: This isn't a test channel, if you need irssi help ask in #irssi
<newuser> just one little problem left
<mazda01__> mazda01
<fynn> newuser: what's wrong with asking here?
<fynn> more people might answer.
<newuser> too much chats going on
<_Hicham_> how can I stop X from autostarting in Jaunty ?
<mazda01__> ravil: nope, it still isn't highlighting. i typed in /hilight mazda01 as well as /hilight myname
<fynn> newuser: just prefix my nick like "fynn: ..." to every message. I'll get it.
<newuser> i am sure you will be able to help :p if you dont mind
<newuser> i am really bad at computing
<ravil> mazda01__: my irssi hilight all what I say)
<fynn> _Hicham_: change the runlevel
<newuser> so i dont want to make a fool out of myself
<fynn> newuser: everyone was a newb once.
<_Hicham_> fynn : there is no /etc/inittab
<fynn> except me, of course.
<mazda01__> ravil: well, is there some config file I need to edit? because nothing i am writing it highlighted?
<Frank83> Newuser: Don't worry dude, we are all here to help, not to make fun of anyone.
<Gnea> newuser: humility is part of life. don't let it get you down and you'll do fine here.
<_Hicham_> fynn : can u explain to me how to change the run level in Jaunty ?
<newuser> Well, ok system sounds are not working, and i used the "install side by side" installation option for ubuntu along with windows, i only have a 40gb hard dick and it showed that 18 gb will get used by ubuntu with new partition, now the update manager popped up and whn i click on install updates it says not enough free space
<fynn> _Hicham_: hm, you probably want to look at /etc/init.d
<ravil> mazda01__: ~/.irssi/config
<stlsaint> newuser: if you dont make a fool of yourself at least once when you first come to ubuntu than you arent trying to learn hard enough!!
<fynn> _Hicham_: specifically, x11-common
<prince_jammys> _Hicham_: remove ?dm from startup using update-rc,d
<Pici> _Hicham_: if you want to stop X from running then look at man update-rc.d
<RPG_Master> She got to google.com!
<mazda01__> ravil: what should I put in there, can you pastebin yours please?
<Lostinspace_46> stlsaint: LOL
<stlsaint> newuser: ive had to re-install my systems plenty of times and now i have it down to an art!!
<RPG_Master> and then click on something
<Pici> mazda01__: You should not need to modify ~/.irssi/config by hand ever.
<RPG_Master> back to firefox's error screen...
<mazda01__> newuser: said "dick". i know it's just a typo but that's funny
<mdg> RPG_Master: yay  \O/
<newuser> lol
<newuser> i meant dick
<newuser> wow
<newuser> disc
<Gnea> newuser: well, you should check your hard DISK, by opening a terminal and typing:  df -Th
<newuser> ok sec Gnea
<stlsaint> newuser: way to go dickuse...i mean newuser
<mdg> RPG_Master: was her ISP account setup before she started using ubuntu?
<ablyss> that was almost funny stlsaint
<RPG_Master> mdg:  I am starting to think its the router/phone jack thats causing this trouble
<fynn> OK, guys,
<fynn> I disabled "recommended updates" from Update Manager, so now it prompts me only for security updates. Now what's the best way to see all upgradable packages on a one-time basis?
<Lostinspace_46> newuser: well now that you have your embarrassment out of the way....
<stlsaint> ablyss: i had to try....:(
<Lostinspace_46> lol
<Frank83> you're being kind ablyss, you know it was not funny at all. :-P
<mdg> RPG_Master: she could try without the filter, if it is on, or vice versa -
<newuser> Gnea, should i paste it all here
<newuser> or pm it to you
<meoblast001> how do i add a user the right way? so that the user has a home directory and a group
<Gnea> newuser: no, use pastebin
<Gnea> !pastebin | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stlsaint> Frank83: alright rub it in
<fynn> Basically, I'm looking for a GUI or CLI tool that would show me the list of all packages that have upgardes.
<mdg> RPG_Master: will just need to double click the network icon to refresh connection
<LioN> someone can help me with issues on audio delay on ubuntu jaunty
<Frank83> StlSaint: Not my intention. :-) It's just that you over did the joke. :-P
<RPG_Master> mdg: nope, as soon as she got it I put ubuntu on it. And she ordered the DSL plan through AT&T like three days ago
<Gnea> fynn: i usually do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (it will prompt to ask if you want to install them or not, listing the packages that are going to be upgraded)
<RPG_Master> And got the router today
<Gnea> fynn: the upgrade-manager (which is a gui) does the same
<ravil> mazda01__: I don't know. If you saved/autosaved options after adding /hilight, then it saved to config file, and nothing more.
<newuser> Gnea, ,  here you go http://pastebin.com/m2ec44d9b
<RPG_Master> I am think I am just going to tell her to call AT&T
<stlsaint> Frank83: alright well since i have your attention let me ask a question...
<BenHagan> hello community!
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<ablyss> hi
<lsemple_> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=obama+joker&sa=N&start=21&ndsp=21
<stlsaint> Frank83: whats the "make" cmd to compile a exe
<lsemple_> oops
<Frank83> Stlsaint: I feel I'll be publicly ashamed in no time.
<Xerran> LioN: Do you have an x-fi card?
<mazda01__> ravil: i just looked at the config file and did a search for hilight and i see this line. hilights = ( { text = "nick"; nick = "yes"; word = "yes"; } );  but my name is not being highlighted when you type it
<BenHagan> can anyone help me with not having sound in flash with Jaunty?
<mdg> RPG_Master: AT&T might not be much help if she says she is using ubuntu
<Gnea> newuser: it says there that your ubuntu disk is only 2.3gb. I'm guessing the other 18gb is on another partition that's unused
<meoblast001> ok, i don't care if it has a group, just a command line
<googeek> mzz: IT WORKED you're officially my hero!
<newuser> oh
<mdg> RPG_Master: try the filter on/filter off thing first
<mzz> googeek: yay
<ravil> mazda01__: try /hilight mazda01__ and /save after that
<newuser> so how do i make ubuntu disc bigger now or did i mess up big time
<Frank83> Stlsaint: Hm. I mostly do "wine /path/file.exe"
<mzz> googeek: now if only I'll get the openchrome driver to work on my old new laptop
<stlsaint> does anyone know whats the "make" cmd to compile a exe
<mzz> err, new old
<Gnea> newuser: so you probably need to reinstall - I suggest booting the livecd up and using gparted to set the partitions
<mzz> stlsaint: I don't understand the question
<Gnea> !gparted | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stlsaint> Frank83: well for this particular situation i must first compile the exe
<mazda01__> mazda01:
<Frank83> Stlsaint: Is that a joke on the making?
<mzz> stlsaint: "make" itself doesn't really know about exes. What are you trying to build?
<googeek> mzz: I'll send you good ju-ju
<mazda01__> ravil: weird, it still isn't working
<newuser> /dev/sda5  fuseblk     19G  6.2G   13G  34% /media/disk-1
<newuser> what does that mean then Gnea
<newuser> i really dont want to reinstall
<mzz> googeek: I found a promising-looking patch, I just need to figure out how to apply it and build a new .deb
<Gnea> newuser: that's another partition on your system
<BenHagan> can anyone help me with not having sound in flash with Jaunty?
<stlsaint> mzz:i have just downloaded daa2iso and the instructions say to use the make cmd to compile the exe
<mzz> stlsaint: try just typing "make" (in the right directory)
<Gnea> newuser: ubuntu found it and mounted it for you. it's not a system partition. since it's using fuseblk, it's NTFS, which means it's windows.
<fynn> BenHagan: what Flash player are you using?
<mzz> stlsaint: also, don't run the install as root
<fynn> Gnea: the problem is that after disabling "Recommended Updates" in Update Manager, "apt-get dist-upgrade" doesn't list them too.
<ravil> mazda01__: maybe your theme reconfigured colors?
<Gnea> newuser: well, 2.3gb is not going to get you anywhere
<BenHagan> fynn: hang on...
<newuser> yeah
<Gnea> fynn: then re-enable them
<stlsaint> mzz: ok so make and just the file name or the folder i have the file in?
<fynn> Gnea: right, I don't want to do it every time :P
<ablyss> stlsaint, the general steps to building an exe is ./configure, make, the sudo make install, though read the readme as make could be case sensitive
<mzz> stlsaint: just "make", from inside the directory you got after unpacking the tarball
<Frank83> stlsait: If you're talking about that "make" you just browse to the directory where you unpacked and type "make"
<mazda01__> ravil: what you just typed didn't highlight my name, it's just plain white
<mzz> stlsaint: and again, I wouldn't run "make install" as root. Just run the executable from the build dir (without installing it) or install into some prefix below your homedir as yourself.
<newuser> when i click on a youtube vid Gnea  it closes my firefox
<Frank83> stlsaint: Might be wrong, but make / make install does require some "packages"
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<mzz> mazda01__: irssi? you may be looking for "/set hilight"
<mzz> mazda01__: err, no, sec
<mzz> mazda01__: /help hilight
<RPG_Master> mdg: we have... :(
<Gnea> newuser: right, because you have no space left for firefox to cache the information
<mazda01__> ravil: i have no idea. i installed it and followed a guide for setting up highlighting and whatnot. i maybe did it wrong
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<stlsaint> ok i will try all
<newuser> ah
<stlsaint> brb
<mdg> RPG_Master: we have ... what?
<newuser> so basicaly now i am fucked
<RPG_Master> mdg:  And they shouldn't give her trouble for using Ubuntu
<Frank83> stlsaint: Do NOT use "sudo make"
<newuser> is there now ay to fix this without reinstall
<RPG_Master> mdg: taking on and off the filter
<BenHagan> fynn: adobe-flashplugin  10.0.32.18-1
<BenHagan> fynn: im running 32 bit
<newuser> i might aswell just delte ubuntu completely because i have no idea how to manualy set partitions
<ravil> mazda01__: try to use some other theme, not default. I'm using 'murf' from offsite
<dopper> does anyone here use grub2?
<mdg> RPG_Master: you said the filters was plugged in the phone jack and then the router was plugged into that, right?
<mazda01__> ravil: i don't know how to do that?
<RPG_Master> mdg: yes
<BenHagan> fynn: the flash stream isn't showing in padevchooser either
<mazda01__> ravil: im used to chat, very easy to configure but my current server is very low on resources so I am trying irssi
<BenHagan> fynn: i think that may be the root of the issue
<fynn> BenHagan: OK, this should play the sound on most systems...
<gbrethen> need help with sound on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit/Toshiba A505
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<ablyss> Frank83, what is wrong w/ sudo make install?
<mzz> ablyss: can write to who-knows-where, so it cannot sanely be undo
<googeek> How do I register my screenname?
<mdg> RPG_Master: I just looked at ours again - we dont' have a filter between our phone jack and the modem
<Frank83> ablyss: Not "sudo make install" but "sudo make"
<jondavis> r there any femals in here
<mdg> RPG_Master: did you determine if "networking" was enabled?
<ablyss> ^ rhetorical question
<mzz> and yeah, obviously don't do the non-install bit of make as root no matter what
<googeek> <--- is female
<MOUD> what's the command to run compiz?
<roffe> I was thinking about buying a laptop with an AMD graphics card, but I wonder if the open source driver is good enough?
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to optimize Ruby?  i'm trying to run gl_tail, and it's chewing up my CPU
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<BenHagan> fynn: sound works for move player
<mazda01__> ravil: i also thought i had this screen name registered with freenode but  Isee i don't as it went from mazda01 to mazda01__
<ablyss> Frank83, thanks
<newuser> Gnea,  how to delte ubuntu completely
<Gnea> newuser: why?
<fynn> BenHagan: yeah, that's very weird.
<newuser> well i am so confused
<mzz> roffe: support for various newer chipsets is improving, but I'd check on their wiki page if they support the intended chipset at all yet
<BenHagan> fynn: movie*
<newuser> sounds wont work
<fynn> Gnea: I suspect trolling.
<newuser> and i dont know how to set partitions
<Frank83> ablyss: Sorry, failed to catch the rhetorical part.
<RPG_Master> mdg: yep. like I said she got to google.com and thats why I suspect that its something other then her laptop thats causing the problem
<stlsaint> Frank83: mzz: got permission denied
<BenHagan> fynn: yeah thats what i thought
<newuser> and i have no space
<mzz> stlsaint: doing what?
<stlsaint> Frank83: yea frank has an issue at catching stuff....:D
<ravil> mazda01__: maybe you have to auth w/ the nickserv?
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to optimize Ruby?  i'm trying to run gl_tail, and it's chewing up my CPU
<stlsaint> make install
<roffe> mzz, thanks.. would you happen to know the address to their wiki?
<mazda01__> ravil: unless I left myself logged in on my other computer?
<mzz> RPG_Master: what's failing, the dns lookup or the actual connection?
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<Gnea> newuser: the only way to learn is to just do it. we can help you, but you need to be willing to help yourself first.
<fynn> BenHagan: try the forums. in general, I wouldn't expect sound to work while Flash does't. try right-clicking on a movie and seeing if there are any relevant options.
<mazda01__> ravil: how do I change the theme?
<mdg> RPG_Master: the other thing to try is to switch the router off for a good five minutes, it forces it to reset itself.
<BenHagan> fynn: it's pretty frustrating im also using an audacity but i've never had problems with it before
<gbrethen_> need some help with sound onToshiba A505 running 8.10 64 bit
<mzz> roffe: try http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<stlsaint> mazda01: theme of what?
<fynn> jeeves_Moss: study for 10 years until you can write a better implementation :)
<RPG_Master> I think the DNS lookup
<ablyss> Frank83, im sorry u failed to catch it.. I maybe a troutslap will help ? :P
<Frank83> Stlsaint: My brain is so screwed up right now that it's not even able to complete the cognitive procedures needed to understand what you just implied.
<jeeves_Moss> fynn, geeee, thanks.
<mazda01__> stlsaint: theme of irssi.
<newuser> But to do something i need to know atleast the basics
<jondavis> are there any femals that dont have a bf
<RPG_Master> mdg:  I think the DNS lookup
<googeek> mzz:(01:27:14 AM) NickServ: (notice) Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<googeek> (01:27:14 AM) NickServ: (notice) Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>,
<roffe> mzz, thanks, I'll look into it asap
<stlsaint> Frank83: its alright...may the buntu be with you!!
<googeek> mzz: what am i doing wrong?
<fynn> BenHagan: yeah, flash is the suck. again, try the forums. other than that, maybe try Gnash.
<Gnea> newuser: well, do you know how to burn a cd?
<mzz> RPG_Master: if the dns lookup fails I'd have her manually switch to opendns temporarily (you can find the ips for their nameserver online, just stuff those in /etc/resolv.conf by hand temporarily)
<Frank83> ablyss: What's a troutslap?
<BenHagan> fynn: k thanks
<newuser> yes
<mzz> RPG_Master: but only do that after checking it's the dns lookup that fails (the firefox error message should tell you, or use "host" on the commandline to check)
<ablyss> Frank83, wet fish in the face :O
<mazda01__> googeek: wat are you telling me. that's the message for the nick mazda01?
<mdg> RPG_Master: you want mzz - he was aking about DNS lookup
<jondavis> any hot girls
<jondavis> any hot girls
<redvamp128> LioN:  not sure if this will fix the issue -- but in the past (and yes I know it is old) Intrepid -- I fixed a delay of sound(which now I run a Hardy/Jaunty dual boot) but when I was testing it by specifying which card to use in the sound instead of using the autodetect. also -- there was a command to kill pulse-audio (that is if you use alsa)  which seemed to help
<Frank83> ablyss: Does not sound very pleasant. I'll pass.
<googeek> mazda01: what?!
<mzz> googeek: apparently you didn't give it enough parameters :) it wants a password and an email address for some reason.
<jondavis> any hot girls
<ziroday> jondavis: stop that.
<ravil> mazda01__: /set theme themename
<mzz> !offtopic ! jondavis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mazda01__> googeek: nevermind
<googeek> mzz: ok, but where?
<MadGirl> i heard but where was the configuration file generated by the genkernel?
<ablyss> Frank83, realistically you could possibly sue, but virtually ah the sky is the limit
 * mzz frowns
<mzz> !offtopic | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marhuxo> ][][][-OLA TODOS-][][][
<ravil> mazda01__: don't forget to download the theme
<mazda01__> ravil: do i have to download a theme first?
<Frank83> Ablyss: Sue you for menacing me with a wetsfish slap to the face?
<mazda01__> ravil: where do I put it?
<mzz> googeek: on the same line as "register" ("register secret googeek@somewhere")
<mazda01__> ravil: what theme are you using again?
<googeek> mzz: does that mean my name is already registered?
<jondavis> looking  for a girl who know linux
<Kapace> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cope57> Grim76, why you here? ;)
<ablyss> Frank83, hypothetically speaking
<stlsaint> hey is poweriso compatible(safely) with jaunty
<grim76> Yeah sup?
<Revrus_> stlsaint, to burn or to be used in wine?
<mzz> googeek: "/msg nickserv info googeek" told me it's free
<Cope57> Not to much, just noticed the lug chat a bit quiet
<jondavis> any girls
<stlsaint> Revrus_: i mean to be used/installed under wine
<mzz> jondavis: you're in the wrong place (definitely the wrong channel, probably the wrong network)
<stlsaint> jondavis: theres something called ubuntu women forums for that
<Revrus_> stlsaint, wine doesnt emulate drivers, so if your using it for a virtual cd drive, i would say no
<DrMrHorse> no girls on the internet
<Frank83> ablyss: Well, Hm. Making you and I waste precious time and money, making 2 lawyers wealthier just because of a non life threating menace..... I'll pass. Anyhow, I'm out of your jurisdiction.
 * ablyss gives Frank83 a virtual trout to make the game fair
<nikolaj> hello
<googeek> mzz: hmmm......I'm totally new to this whole irc world...
<jondavis> i am looking for a hot linux lady
<mazda01__> ravil: i also thought I told irssi to hide people joining but it's still showing me people join.. also, i wonder how mzz got his name yellow? man, irssi is tough compared to xchat. i am not used to configuring without a gui
<ziroday> !ops | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<stlsaint> recrus: no i would want to use it to convert everything into iso...ie gbi...daa...etc
<ravil> mazda01__: put theme to ~/.irssi directory
<ravil> mazda01__: I'm using 'murf'
<ravil> mazda01__: try to read this: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Lostinspace_46> How much are tickets to the trout fight?
<Gnea> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Revrus_> stlsaint, then i would say go ahead and try, but i think you would be better off finding a program compiled for linux to do that
<Smithers> hi
<ravil> mazda01__: look at the manual on the webpage; all settings described there
<mzz> mazda01__: I didn't do anything special. irssi hilights lines that start with your own nick that way by default.
<ablyss> Frank, I been to France once.. i'm a off to assume you're over there?
<Gnea> newuser: so start, please, by visiting http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<newuser> oh
<stlsaint> revrus: any ideas than?
<Frank83> Ablyss: You're assuming I am French?
<mazda01__> mzz: not mine apparently
<Gnea> newuser: it's very easy, just go with the flow
<newuser> I just dont want to reinstall, cant i resize partition without it
<mazda01__> mzz: all the lines that start with my nick, are white and yours and ravil's are yellow. i wonder how that happened
<Gnea> newuser: possibly. gparted can do that.
<stlsaint> Gnea: there are groups that help ppl like you who pry on little kids......
<Smithers> anyone in the mood to answer a newbie question?
<jondavis> what chatroom can i talk to a hot linux lady
<Gnea> stlsaint: excuse me?
<newuser> i really cant understand how to use it
<newuser> or install it
<stlsaint> Gnea: lol...its easy...just go with the flow!!!
<newuser> from that webpage
<Revrus_> stlsaint, i dont have a recomendation, but looks like bchunk will do .bin and .cue images
<DrMrHorse> newuser: to repartion safely you should do so without any disks mounted, ie via live cd
<DrMrHorse> you can also use the ubuntu live cd for gparted
<stlsaint> Gnea: newuser | little kids
<Gnea> stlsaint: would you prefer to speak with the channel operators for making a false accusation?
<stlsaint> its a joke
<ctmjr> stlsaint: that was uncalled for
<newuser> see
<newuser> insults start coming
<Gnea> stlsaint: a piss-poor joke
<Smithers> I noticed while sniffing that my dhclient has a UDP port open and gives my hostname to services that request it
<stlsaint> Gnea: sorry for confusion
<newuser> just tell me how to delelte ubuntu completely
<Gnea> stlsaint: please don't ever do that again.
<newuser> i may be young but i am only bad at computing
<ziroday> Smithers: that sounds like avahi
<Smithers> would it harm anything for me to disable dhclient after I've established my net connection?
<Gnea> newuser: we don't do that here.
<newuser> its very easy to tell someone "they suck"
<mazda01__> and i keep seeing these darn people join. nothing against anyone, i just wish I had irssi setup better
<googeek> mzz: oh, hahahaha, I figured it out
<Smithers> hm, avahi
<T3CHKOMMIE> hi everyone
<stlsaint> Gnea: will remember
<ziroday> Smithers: disabling dhclient would have you lose your internet connection if I remember correctly
<gartral> stupid Q: when installing games from ource, i should compile and install them too /usr/bin/games yea?
<googeek> mzz: thanks for all your help
<Lostinspace_46> newuser: Don't let any of this get you down
<RPG_Master> so how do I use the host command>
<Revrus_> stlsaint, "sudo apt-get install bchunk ccd2iso mdf2iso nrg2iso" using each one when appropriate
<RPG_Master> *?
<Frank83> Newuser: Relax. Ubuntu is not easy, try to take it with calm.
<Lostinspace_46> newuser: We were all noobs at one time
<Gnea> newuser: forget the banter, we can help you get your partition resized.
<newuser> ok :/
<Smithers> ziroday: is there anything I can do about this?
<MOUD> gonna get some sleep, good night everyone and thanks for everything :)
<T3CHKOMMIE> i have a virtualbox problem can anyone help?
<mdg> mzz: could you guide RPG_Master on host command stuff?
<stlsaint> newuser: remember what i said earlier...gotta mess up to learn!!!
<newuser> what do i do now to start
<Kapace> T3CHKOMMIE, whats wrong?
<Frank83> Newuser: No one here will say or imply something about you. Everyone you see here is because they come for help, most of us are noobs even after using ubuntu for years.
<mazda01__> ?help ignore
<T3CHKOMMIE> i keep failing whe VB vcompiles
<ziroday> Smithers: hmm you can disable avahi, what's the issue with keeping it on though?
<Lostinspace_46> newuser: The more you break, the faster you learn
<imme-emosol> After you get in chroot , how do you get out again ?
<Gnea> newuser: visit http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php and download the iso (you may need to reboot to windows to do it)
<stlsaint> newuser: google "ubuntu pocket reference guide" its a great tool and good place to start
<Lostinspace_46> newuser: I'm learning  REAL fast..lol
<imme-emosol> just exit ?
<T3CHKOMMIE> i think its a kernel header problem but i have spend like 8 hrs in forums and google searching and havnt gotten anywhere.
<Gnea> stlsaint: remember, he has no drive space left
<newuser> i dont have any blank disc atm Gnea
<Kapace> T3CHKOMMIE, oh your compiling it :| not a clue
<imme-emosol> ah yes , nevermind ...   :P
<stlsaint> Gnea:.....right
<T3CHKOMMIE> its the DEB thats compiling it... i just run the deb...
<T3CHKOMMIE> :(
<imme-emosol> In a chroot there's nothing in /opt , right ?
<stlsaint> newuser: do you have any extra drives around...anything?
<Frank83> Gnea: You're gonna guide him through a resize of space inside an Ubuntu Install?
<newuser> yeah but i am not allowed to use that
<T3CHKOMMIE> kapace, maybe you can help me with my kernel issue?
<Kapace> T3CHKOMMIE, why not use the binaries, if there are any?
<DrMrHorse> newuser: you say you have no space, even on another partition that you can change?
<Lostinspace_46> Where would a good place to get some help with "xmodmap" be?
<stlsaint> Gnea: i didnt know you could resize on installed drive...you trying to do it thru the livecd?
<Gnea> Frank83: please follow the conversation to know that that isn't what I have suggested.
<osiris> i asked earlier, but cant seem to find confirmation on this issue.  if i use dpkg to install something, how do i update it ?  dpkg -i new.version.of.app.deb ?
<T3CHKOMMIE> i think i was using the binaries... its got some other problem with the vboxdrv or the dmkb
<stlsaint> Lostinspace_46: im not even sure what that is
<kindofabuzz> Lostinspace_46, man xmodmap
<T3CHKOMMIE> something or other
<newuser> DrMrHorse, i used the first option the default one to install it and it said it will have 18gb for ubuntu but apparently it says its only 2 gb
<newuser> i dont understand how
<Kapace> T3CHKOMMIE, im not sure about that
<Frank83> Gnea: My apologies, I got lost in the lines.
<stlsaint> oops maybe i should take that advice
<ziroday> osiris: that will install a newer version of a package
<stlsaint> Gnea: same here
<mzz> RPG_Master: sorry, multitasking. Try "host www.google.com"
<DrMrHorse> how big is the hard drive and what else is on it?
<T3CHKOMMIE> kapace, do you think you could help me sort out my headers?
<osiris> ziroday, but will it update, or will i have 2 versions installed then ?
<Lostinspace_46> kindofabuzz: Done that..I can copy and paste right from the man and still get an error
<DrMrHorse> newuser
<ziroday> osiris: it will update
<Gnea> newuser: do you have a pen or pencil and some paper to write on?
<newuser> 40 gb only, and windows
<stlsaint> i think newuser is getting advice from all angles so i will let the more experienced guys handle it
<mazda01__> osiris: sure, the new deb will overwrite the old deb but sometimes it's better to uninstall the previous package. it's always best to use your package manager apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic first though
<newuser> yes Gnea
<Gnea> newuser: better yet, do you have irc in windows?
<newuser> yes
<Kapace> T3CHKOMMIE, im really not sure about kernel header, i just installed them once to fail at compiling some drivers...
<osiris> mazda01, this is a headless server.
<RPG_Master> mzz: ok
<Gnea> newuser: okay. reboot into windows, and come back here. we'll go from there.
<newuser> alright!
<newuser> be right back
<jedc> can someone help me to map my apple macbook pro command keys to something, or figure out what they are mapped to if they already are, im trying to set up xmonad and i want them to be the mod key
<jedc> in jaunty
<T3CHKOMMIE> oh, ok... well ill put it out there. if you can thats great if not... i totally understand...
<T3CHKOMMIE> i have 9.04 nbr
<mazda01__> osiris: so what does that mean? you can't use aptitude or apt-get?
<ravil> crossing my fingers... gparted resizing ext4 partition...
<T3CHKOMMIE> running kernel image 2.6.29-1-netbook.
<mazda01__> ?IGNORE
<T3CHKOMMIE> the deb installed the package great.
<osiris> mazda01, the package is not in the repos, so apt-get is out.  if there is a better way via apptitude, let me know
<Lostinspace_46> jedc I am having somewhat the same issues, just not on Mac
<T3CHKOMMIE> but the headers .deb for the same kernal image... says its missing dependancies....
<Kapace> do you know which?
<MadGirl> which is probably why i ask
<Lostinspace_46> jedc "xmodmap is hard to find help with
<jedc> Lostinspace_46, yes its very frustrating, i remember it was easy in 8.10
<T3CHKOMMIE> no, i dont know where it says that...
<mazda01__> osiris: i was only saying that first it's best to use the apt-get ot aptitude package manager, if you can't then install the deb using dpkg. you're doing it correctly
<gogeta> i think this sd card is dead
<jedc> Lostinspace_46, im not even sure that works anymore from reading some forum posts
<jeeves_Moss> what does "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -" do?  it's chewing up a LOT of CPU and RAM
<osiris> ok.  just wanted to make sure it would update, as i come from the rpm world, where there is the I and U options
<Lostinspace_46> jedc Some of the problem is file names have changed
<Smithers> sorry, got disconnected
<Smithers> ziroday: can you repost anything you said to me?
<Lostinspace_46> jedc mesg me
<mazda01__> ravil: i typed in /IGNORE JOINS but it's still showing me people when they join?
<innomen> would anyone have any idea why hitting autocorrect during spellcheck would just do nothing?
<newuser> Gnea i am here
<innomen> this is in open office
<osiris> mazda01, what client ?
<Gnea> newuser: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php  visit this site, download and burn to cd
<mazda01__> osiris: irssi
<innomen> open office writer
<kindofabuzz> 100M enough for a /boot partition?
<osiris> kindofabuzz, should be plenty
<ziroday> Smithers: err I just said you can disable avahi with sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop should cancel it. But its not really a security issue
<mazda01__> kindofabuzz: yeap. i have mine on 50M
<newuser> I just said i dont have a cd Gnea thats the problem :/
<DrMrHorse> osiris: the package will update only if you have added a repository that contains the file to your /etc/apt/menu.lst file
<newuser> blank one
<kindofabuzz> osiris, k
<innomen> is there a size limit on the auto correct database for open office now? i know there used ot be but i thought it was corrected
<kindofabuzz> mazda01, oh ok
<Condoulo> ok, how would I install the new version of OpenOffice (3.1)
<Gnea> newuser: oh sorry, missed that. can you get some?
<gogeta> anyone use a eeepc and its internel sd reader mine will not see the card
<newuser> not at this time
<Frank83> Kindfabuzz: More than 500Mb for /boot is considered a "waste"
<gogeta> the card may be dead
<Smithers> ziroday: thanks for the tip. It's not so much that I'm afraid of a security hole so much as revealing information about my host
<Smithers> I think my username is give by it as well, maybe other things
<mazda01__> ravil: i have done /IGNORE JOINS and /IGNORE NOTICES but i still see messages about people leaving and coming
<newuser> can gparted not be used as a executable program that could resize the partitonj maybe
<Stumpie> are WACOM tablets the only ones supported in ubuntu 9.04? TIA :D
<Gnea> newuser: then your choices are limited. I know that reinstalling isn't what you'd like to do, but I can tell, when I first installed linux, I reinstalled it many times
<ziroday> Smithers: its fine, it only advertises your hostname, possibly mac address, and what avahi services are available
<Gnea> newuser: most people in here, in fact, have reinstalled many times
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  why does this keep using a lot of CPU time?  /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -
<DrMrHorse> in reinstalled last week
<gogeta> Gnea: i completly runed the system many times on my noob days
<ravil> mazda01__: read /help ignore
<cfedde> is there an easy way to make postgres 8.4 be the default postgres on ubuntu?
<newuser> how do i know i wont make same mistake Gnea, or mess up my windows too in the process maybe :S
<ablyss> i think i'm going on 3 years w/ initial install
<newuser> and i'm sure you were much more knowledgeable even back then
<gogeta> newuser: you lerned not to do that again
<Gnea> newuser: not really :)
<ablyss> er, probably 5 years
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<T3CHKOMMIE> <=== is drawing a blank...
<newuser> Ill do as you say Gnea
<newuser> so how do i reinstall
<osiris> gogeta, i got a eee and the sd card reader works fine
<DrMrHorse> i knew nothing of linux when i installed ubuntu
<mdg> anyone know a console command other than cron to schedule apps to run?
<Frank83> Newuser: Don't worry. The 1st incursion into the Linux world is a rocky one.
<newuser> and make sure i dont make same mistake
<Stumpie> anyone here running a non- WACOM graphic tablet?
<ravil> mazda01__: irssi has a general option for ignoring that kind of events; read the manual -_-
<gogeta> osiris: cards probly dead
<mulambo187> sup guys
<ablyss> hi
<gogeta> osiris: some cheap 5$ pos
<Stumpie> hi
<osiris> might be gogeta.  my 20$ wal-mart special did me fine
<Gnea> newuser: there are different ways, in the ubuntu installer, to go about doing the partitions (like advanced)
<mazda01__> ravil: will do, although it'd be real nice to just have someone tell me.
<mazda01__> :-)
<gogeta> osiris: its never workes i think it was bought dead
<mulambo187> i just installed debian standard installation now im screwed
<osiris> at 5 dollars i can believe it
<mulambo187> im stuck at terminal
<mazda01__> i can't even figure how to get my name highlighted let alone turning off seeing people join and leave
<ziroday> mulambo187: wrong place
<mulambo187> oh yeah
<mdg> anyone know a console command other than cron to schedule apps to run?
<file_file> what's the command to install firefox 3.5.1 (not the shiretoko )?
<ziroday> mdg: at
<newuser> Gnea ?
<Stumpie> I see some great Genius graphics tablets for around $24-$40 dollars, does ubuntu support Genius graphics tablets?
<osiris> mazda01, http://www.irssi.org/documentation/tips
<ziroday> file_file: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<gogeta> osiris: i tryed my camra whont format it and wii says i cant use it and pc whont see it
<mdg> ziroday: that might be it - I thought it started with an "f"
<ravil> mazda01__: I have just a magic spell "All works in my case", sorry)
<LioN> someone can help me with audio delay with some games
<file_file> ziroday: is this command to install shiretoko ?
<osiris> mazda01, and check the irssi web site for how to set up the plugins / config file
<ziroday> mdg: at and cron is the only one I know off
<osiris> its pretty simple
<ziroday> file_file: shiretoko is firefox 3.5
<mdg> ziroday: okay.  Thanks will try at
<jroach> can't get the ubuntu boot cd to boot
<jroach> can someone help?
<Stumpie> LioN, try disableing onboard sound if you have a sound card. that helped me out
<DrMrHorse> file_file: it only says shiritoko due to branding issues, but it is a final version
<file_file> ziroday: i know but i don't want shiretoko
<osiris> gogeta, well, depending on wii firmware it wont see a card bigger than 4 gig period
<mazda01__> ravil: yeah, you're a lucky wizard with great magically spells
<gogeta> osiris: its only 128mb
<lstarnes> file_file: shiretoko is firefox
<osiris> yeah.  prolly shot
<mazda01__> osiris: i can't even copy and paste that link?
<file_file> is it possible to install firefox 3.5.1 in ubuntu 9.04 (not the shiretoko) ?
<Frank83> JRoach:What's the problem?
<gogeta> osiris: acully new wii firmware sees sdhc now
<jroach> its a pii
<shawn_> Hi, I am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?
<ravil> mazda01__: no, I sold my soul to some of daemons...)
<lstarnes> file_file: there isn't a package for the regularly-branded firefox 3.5
<ziroday> file_file: see http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<jroach> when I boot it says it doesn't recognize a disc
<LioN> Stumpie, man I don't have a sound card...
<jroach> but windows xp will boot
<Stumpie> oh, sorry
<kindofabuzz> does /boot partiton need to be ext4 if the others are?
<LioN> yeah
<LioN> ok
<Frank83> Jroach: Did you check the integrity of the disc?
<osiris> gogeta,  i know, as stated by my previous comment
<gogeta> osiris: im gonna wright this off as a dead card that 3 devices it failed on
<lstarnes> file_file: firefox 3.5 with the mozilla firefox branding will most likely be the default in ubuntu 9.10
<shawn_> HI am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update to 8.10 because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?
<Gnea> newuser: I just had a thought... when your system boots up, does it do a quick countdown before booting?
<jroach> it opens on my mac after inserting
<mazda01__> ravil: can at least tell me how to copy and paste in irssi? i tried middle mouse click but that only pasted it into irssi and when I went to my web browser, it pasted something earlier
<mazda01__> ravil: that I had copied
<kindofabuzz> file_file, google Ubuntuzilla, a script to install the vanilla Mozilla 3.5.2
<gogeta> osiris: i have another little issue my eeepc bios seems to keep turning off my wifi card
<file_file> is firefox 3.6 available ?
<jroach> not recognized as a bootup disc on the mac but not sure if it is supposed to
<ShawnC> HI am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update to 8.10 because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?
<kbp> is any one using irssi to chat in irc? I forgot the command to ignore leave/quit?
<gogeta> osiris: i have to go in the bios and turn it back on and yes i save changes
<kindofabuzz> file_file, yes from the Mozilla ftps, but only pre alpha nightlys
<lstarnes> file_file: the ubuntu mozilla team's daily build PPA does have daily builds of firefox 3.5 and 3.6
<osiris> gogeta, that could be a key mapping problem, where a key on the keyboard turns off the wifi
<mazda01__> ravil: i think i figured it out, it is highlighting, that's why your name and osiris name is yellow. HA HA HA, now I just need to read that link about hiding unneeded messages
<lstarnes> kindofabuzz: /ignore *!*@ JOINS QUITS PARTS NICKS
<lstarnes> kindofabuzz: oops, wrong nick
<Frank83> Jroach I am not experienced on Macs. So I don't know how to help you in there.
<ShawnC> HI am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update to 8.10 because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?
<lstarnes> kbp: /ignore *!*@ JOINS QUITS PARTS NICKS
<Stumpie> kbp i think it is /quit or /exit
<lstarnes> Stumpie: what can't it calculate?
<lstarnes> argh, sorry
<kbp> thank you lstarnes
<gogeta> osiris: i mean the bios will have it listied as  disbaled
<Stumpie> ?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: /quit leaves the client
<Stumpie> ?!?!
<gogeta> osiris: not a keymap
<kbp> Stumpie: nice trick
<file_file> will it "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6" install firefox 3.6 ?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: he was asking how to ignore those
<ShawnC> lstarnes:
<jroach> Frank83: do you think it would burn differently in windows?
<ShawnC> Were you trying to talk to me?
<Stumpie> oh, ok
<lstarnes> ShawnC: sorry, the message about calculating was for you
<osiris> gogeta, mine has a f-key that turns wifi on and off.  guess i never checked to see if it disables it at that time in the bios
<gogeta> osiris: seem to only happon when i shut it down it just started doing this after yesterdays updates
<ShawnC> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ca/1527438
<file_file> if i follow it http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html , will it install shiretoko , or the mozilla firefox ?
<lstarnes> file_file: you do know that shiretoko IS firefox, right?
<Frank83> Jroach. I wouldn't know. I guess It would be the same since it's just writing an image to a disc.
<shyam_k> what would be the easiest way to make a vcd? converting files to mpg with ffmpeg and trying to build vcd with mkvcdfs isn't working:( it says  " ... Record in MPEG file too long for VCD... terminating with this file!!!Not enough MPEG data"
<gogeta> osiris: i knoe abought the fn key
<file_file> lstarnes: yes
<osiris> gogeta, what version of ubuntu you got on it
<jroach> does it matter that the iso is 731 mb and the disc is 700?
<gogeta> 9.04
<lstarnes> file_file: that one is firefox 3.5 with the unofficial branding (shiretoko)
<osiris> mines ubuntu eee , ver 8.04
<lstarnes> file_file: the official branding can only be used for releases directly from mozilla and for the official firefox package in ubuntu
<Frank83> Jroach: Where you got the image?
<Gnea> newuser: how many installations of windows do you get to choose from at the menu?
<ShawnC> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ca/1527438
<jroach> from the ubuntu site
<ShawnC> HI am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update to 8.10 because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?  (http://pastebin.ca/1527438)
<lstarnes> ShawnC: I saw.  Please give me a few minutes to read it
<file_file> lstarnes: i don't want shiretoko icon , i want mozilla firefox 3.5
<ravil> mazda01_: just select something w/ your mouse, paste it in browser using mouse middle button
<file_file> lstarnes: though they are aliases
<Frank83> Jroach: You made sure it's compatible with your PC architecture?
<lstarnes> file_file: can't you just deal with the shiretoko branding?
<gogeta> osiris: the bios keep disabling it after a shutdown not a restart thowand i mean fully disabled wifi light off
<jroach> well, its i386 32 bit and pentium ii are that I think
<jroach> meet the minimum memory and hd requirements
<gogeta> osiris: but other settings stay saved
<lstarnes> file_file: I use the official mozilla firefox icon for the launcher, but the browser itself uses shiretoko branding
<mazda01_> ravil: yeah. i tried that, but it pasted not the link but something thta i had copied earlier. weird
<osiris> gogeta, have you tried shutting it down via the command line ?
<Stumpie> anyone know how I can get ubuntu to boot with Nvidia 8800gt SLI? It just stays text mode when it is supposed to load GDM, with one graphics card it works, but with both in it will only boot to text mode, and freeze... TIA
<lstarnes> ShawnC: can you paste that and everything that came before it?
<ShawnC> lemme try it again
<osiris> gogeta, and have you tried logging out before shutdown / reboot ?
<ShawnC> and then ill paste
<gogeta> osiris: if i go in the bios and turn it back on it works
<ShawnC> so i can get the error again
<gogeta> osiris: untill i do a full shutdown
<file_file> lstarnes: is that blue icon ?
<Frank83> Jroach, Image you've got in there would be "Ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<Stumpie> ubuntu 8.04 it worked fine, just ubuntu 8.11 and 9.04 wont boot with 8800gt with both graphics cards installed
<jroach> yes
<gogeta> osiris: i just reflashed them to the latest ver hopefullly this fixes it
<lstarnes> file_file: no, the actual real firefox icon
<lstarnes> file_file: the browser itself uses the shiretoko branding though.  Only the launchers in the menus have the firefox icon
<Frank83> Jroach It should be 698.x Mbs, not over 700Mb
<mzz> woo, X! Note to self: try the x-updates ppa before manually patching drivers
<ShawnC> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ca/1527444
<lstarnes> ShawnC: I need everything that came before the "This can be caused by:"
<file_file> lstarnes: which command did you use "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" ??
<Frank83> Jroach. There is a way to check if the CD you downloaded is "Okay".
<lstarnes> file_file: exactly
<lstarnes> file_file: but I manually edited the launchers
<ShawnC> yes
<ShawnC> http://pastebin.ca/1527444
<lstarnes> ShawnC: that's the same paste
<jroach> How?
<ShawnC> no..
<file_file> lstarnes: how did you edit the launcer
<file_file> ?
<Frank83> Jroach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM Try that. Your download could be "Corrupted"
<lstarnes> file_file: do you know how to edit the menus?
<ShawnC> lstarnes: It's not the same paste....
<jroach> I think sometimes the mac and pc filesystems read the size of discs differently
<SuperDefenderX> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lstarnes> ShawnC: oops.  I just now caught that
<ShawnC> lol
<file_file> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> ShawnC: what version of ubuntu did you upgrade to?
<ShawnC> HUH
<file_file> lstarnes: System>Preferences>Menu is it ??
<ShawnC> i'm trying 8.10
<ShawnC> as the update.
<lstarnes> file_file: something like that
<ShawnC> system > admin > update
<lstarnes> file_file: you can use the menu editor to change the icons in the lauchers
<lstarnes> ShawnC: from 8.04?
<ShawnC> yes
<ShawnC> Then after i get to 8.10 i'm going to update to 9.10
<ShawnC> 9.04*
<Frank83> JRoach. I wouldn't know about that, but sounds unlikely.
<lstarnes> ShawnC: did you install any packages that were not from the official ubuntu repos?
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone know how progress is for 9.04 NBR support on the 1005HA eeepc?
<ShawnC> yes
<gbrethen_> sound not working on Toshiba Satellite A505
<lstarnes> ShawnC: then that would explain the error
<file_file> lstarnes: how ?
<gbrethen_> using ubuntu 8.10
<gbrethen_> 64 bit
<ShawnC> Ok
<ShawnC> So I have to remove all packages
<ShawnC> that are not from the ubuntu repo's?
<lstarnes> ShawnC: just the ones that aren't from main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<jroach> checksum seems okay
<gbrethen_> any ideas?
<ShawnC> umm
<ShawnC> lstarnes:
<ShawnC> i have uninstall VMware etc?
<Frank83> Jroach: I really do not understand how the image you've got is over 700mb.
<lstarnes> ShawnC: it might be causing the upgrade to fail
<file_file> what's the command to remove firefox 3.0.11 completely ?
<ShawnC> fuck upgrading then.
<jroach> one weird thing is that when I burn the disc it says that I'll need a disc with 1.3 gb of space
<lstarnes> file_file: if you remove firefox 3.0, that will include the original firefox icon
<kbp> file_file: how did u install it?
<jroach> which I don't understand because the disc image is 700mb
<gbrethen_> I need help getting my sound working
<Revrus_> jroach, cds and disk images contain compressed files
<jedc> can someone help me bind keys 133 to something which i can put in xmonads config as mod key?
<file_file> lstarnes: how would i remove old firefox ?
<lstarnes> file_file: search for shiretoko under applications > internet in the menu editor
<Revrus_> jroach, when they are installed, they are uncompressed and put on the drive
<lstarnes> file_file: remove the package
<lstarnes> file_file: but I would strongly recommend keeping it
<file_file> lstarnes: i did not install shiretoko , i will install shiretoko after removing old firefox 3.0.11
<Frank83> Revrus_ His problem is that his MacPC is not recognizing the Ubuntu live CD as a Boot CD, so he can not install.
<file_file> lstarnes: why do you recommend that ?
<lstarnes> file_file: if you upgrade to 9.10 following its release, that package will most likely updage automatically to firefox 3.5 with official branding
<lstarnes> *update
<jroach> well its a pc that I'm trying to install it on
<Stumpie> if you guys had all the money in the world, what Nvidia graphics card would you buy? I want to run ubuntu 9.04... I can go up to 3 graphics cards with this motherboard :D
<dhong> hello, does anyone knowns if ubuntu support pci-e sound card?
<jroach> i burned it on the mac
<lstarnes> file_file: plus that package contains the original firefox icon
<kindofabuzz> !hardware | jroach
<ubottu> jroach: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Frank83> Revrus_, Still, the CD will be recognized if he puts it in his CD drive. He made a MD5SUM check, so the image is not wrong.
<Revrus_> Frank83, its not wrong at all, everything will be fine, lol
<dhong> anyone knowns?
<Frank83> Jroach. Any chance you could burn it on Windows and check?
<Erika> is it possible to use a pipe as input to the split command?
<xubuntuNoob> Anyone know how to "enable" wireless on a dell lapotop. the drivers seem to be there.
<jroach> he might be right
<Revrus_> Frank83, oh, sorry, i stopped paying attention and didnt see what you said first, lol
<jroach> the pc is a dell optiplex gxa
<Frank83> dhong, Which is your PCI-E sound card?
<jroach> its not on the supported list
<vince> How do I disable IPv6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<madfoot> I have a problem. I'm having trouble getting my sound to work on Ubuntu 9.04 using an iMac8,1. I looked at the stickies on ubuntuforums.org, as well as the iMac page on the official Ubuntu wiki, but they seem to be saying different things and it's really confusing. :( could somebody possibly point me to the right place or give me a hint?
<dhong> Asus Xonar DX
<Frank83> Revrus_, No prob.
<Frank83> Dhong, Did you try to Google "Asus Xonar DX Ubuntu" ? That might help
<Erika> madfoot: what is an imac8,1? i really think i could help you. i just fixed the sound on my imac today
<pcfreak30> what is the best screen capture software for linux
<madfoot> it's one of the aluminum ones, about a year old. 8,1 is just the model number.
<madfoot> and thanks :)
<vince> Common I know theres some wiz in here who knows.
<scott_ino2> pcfreak30, gtk-recordmydesktop, wink
<Revrus_> pcfreak30, best is an opinion, go for whatever works best on your system, and what you like the best
<Frank83> Jroach. I'm not sure why It won't recognize the live CD.
 * Forza4Life sells imacs  ugh
<pcfreak30> yea, but many windows ones have profecional things that zoom and stuff. any ideas on that
<jroach> thanks
<jroach> I tried mint and I'm going to try xubuntu and maybe another distrubution
<Frank83> Jroach, Sorry I was unable to really help.
<jroach> np
<Erika> madfoot: yeah i have about a year old aluminum one. btw i really use gentoo but i just came in here to check it out. i actually read an ubuntu bug today that helped me with this problem. ill find it real quick
<Frank83> Jroach, Last question.
<Frank83> Jroach, you want to install Ubuntu on a Desktop, right?
<dhong> Frnak83, I want to use this card on kernel 2.6.16. I can't get the answer from google
<Frank83> Dhong. Let me check if I can find the answer.
<jroach> yes
<dhong> Frank83, thanks
<ShawnC> HI am using ubuntu 8.04, I can't update to 8.10 because it can't calculate. Can anyone help?  (http://pastebin.ca/1527438)
<Erika_> madfoot: you there?
<madfoot> yep
<Erika_> madfoot: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786050.html?sid=3135bd9c2400d574fbd10a44687d4dd5
<starwind> hehhehheh, so I kinda messed up both my wireless  hardwired connections, someone want to take pity on me?  :(
<Erika_> madfoot: if you have any questions ask me. i think the alsa configuration file is called alsa-base or something in ubuntu by the way
<gogeta> starwind: lo how so
<Lasivian> is there a GUI webcam program for ubuntu? motion is way over my head, thanks
<vince> Guys this is rediculous.  Everytime I stream anything and it tries to buffer it tries to use IPv6 first before giving up and going back to IPv4 but not before screwing the entire connection over and making it time out.  I could disable IPv4 in 8.10 so why is there not an easy way to do it in 9.04?
<Frank83> dhong: Can't find any info about your Sound Card or any list of PCI-E Sound cards supported by Ubuntu.
<gogeta> Lasivian: cheese
<starwind> well it seems the hardwired is working right now, since im here, but under the network manager both wired and wireless options are greyed out
<Lasivian> gogeta: yeah, that won;t put stuff on the web tho
<gogeta> Lasivian: f-spot
<starwind> and my laptops not connecting automatically to my network on login
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, what exactly are you trying to do
<gartral> could someone paste a stock /etc/netwok/interfaces file for me please?
<Lasivian> scott_ino2: put pictures or video directly on the web
<madfoot> Erika: yeah, I read about the alsa-base file earlier, but last time I changed it I think I messed something up >_>. Anyway, that looks helpful, thanks for the help! :D
<dhong> Frank83, :(, thanks fro your help
<gogeta> Lasivian: myspace built in one work in linux if thats what your up to
<Frank83> dhong, I'll keep on searching.
<Lasivian> gogeta: as a last resort, but I have my own site
<gartral> perferably one that came off a system with wifi
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, live video? or just be able to upload video??
<Lasivian> live jpeg or video stream
<Lasivian> either will work, it's a security camera
<scott_ino2> ohhhhhhh
<n1lqj> just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10.  everything working to include wifi.  downloaded some desktop icons, decided to reboot.  "Network Manager can not find some resources and can not continue"  iwconfig shows wifi card and ifconfig shows ath0 for wifi card, any ideas would be helpful :(
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, there's an entire project for that
<fad> why i could not install qq.deb
<corigo> How to stop the task bar from grouping open documents of the same application?
<th0r> vince: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252282/
<scott_ino2> oh wait... you said you tried motion
<JSmith> hi again
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, have you tried zoneminder?
<JSmith> zirosmith: still here? :)
<JSmith> er, ziro something
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, http://www.zoneminder.com/??
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, in theory you could stream via something like justin.tv to a private channel you setup so only you can check it?
<Lasivian> possibly
<ziroday> JSmith: yes?
<Lasivian> scott_ino2: I want to archive it since I can;t monitor it
<JSmith> ziroday: sorry I was disconnected
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, did you see zone minder though??
<Frank83> Dhong, Still there?
<ziroday> JSmith: sorry, I can't remember what your issue is
<dhong> en
<gogeta> Lasivian: vlc can also do streaming
<JSmith> did you ever say why one would want avahi?
<Erika_> madfoot: i'm almost positive i know exactly how to fix your problem. basically, what you want is the "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp3" in your alsa-base and then the alsamixer settings have to be right, which i explained in the forum post (thats me, skrapasor). unfortunately the sound isnt as great as it is in mac os x, but hopefully they were fix that eventually.
<Lasivian> scott_ino2: yeah, checking into that now
<ravimaddula> hi how to configure my bluetooth device as a n acess pt for mobile phone s to acess internet
<ziroday> JSmith: yes, avahi is used to seamlessly discover services on your LAN.
<Jordan_U> n1lqj: Does anything happen if you run "sudo apt-get -f install" ? ( if so please pastebin the output before saying yes to any prompts )
<scott_ino2> Lasivian, gogeta  is right, vlc can do it, not sure about the archiving though, I think jtv can archive for you though.
<xubuntuNoob1> Hey guys what is the easiest way to install drivers?
<jnmbk> hi, is there a kernel parameter to prevent a module from loading at boot?
<file_file> i first remove firefox from synaptic , then if i type "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" why do i get result like that? firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding ubufox xulrunner-1.9.1  , why is firefox 3.0 there ?
<Frank83> Dhong: I found this. Could help you out.
<gogeta> scott_ino2: it can
<JSmith> what services are on my lan? I would guess all I care about is dhcp and http
<starwind> anyone know how I can fix my network manager?
<ziroday> JSmith: sure
<Jordan_U> n1lqj: Does anything happen if you run "sudo apt-get -f install" ? ( if so please pastebin the output before saying yes to any prompts )
<dhong> frank83: what
<Erika_> madfoot: by the way, did you find it difficult to install ubuntu on your imac? i found it a huge pain to install gentoo on my imac. it took me forever to find out it doesnt support booting from an external hd, so i had to create an internal partition as the boot partition, and use this syncing tool to sync the partition tables
<vince> th0r: Thank you, The modprob won't work in Jaunty, And the disable.ip v6 dosen't work in any of the repository kernels I can find but I never saw the 3rd option in any of my haunts.  I'll give it a try.
<Frank83> Dhong: I found this. Could help you out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167232 (Sorry, Did not paste the link 1st time)
<file_file> i first removed firefox from synaptic , then if i type "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" why do i get result like that? firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding ubufox xulrunner-1.9.1  , why am i prompted to install firefox 3.0 there ?
<gogeta> starwind: dunno switch to wicd maybe
<Jeruvy> starwind: more details pls.
<ravimaddula> any body there to respond me
<th0r> vince: the ubuntu jaunty notes are near the bottom of the file
<Jordan_U> file_file: ubufox depends on ff 3.0
<Frank83> Dhong: I found this one, too. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780170
<JSmith> ziroday: another question for you, if you're not annoyed yet. How does the IRC channel know my ubuntu username? (seen in whois)
<dhong> Frank83:yes, it's very helpful to me. thank you ,Frank83
<ziroday> JSmith: you would of described it in a setting somewhere on your IRC client. Its still set to the default
<Frank83> Dhong. No prob. Glad I could be of service.
<starwind> I wireless kept disconnecting, after I hardwired for a few minutes so I (stupidy) deleted the autoeth connection in network manager properties and then rebooted, once I logged back in it wouldn't automatically connected to my wireless, under network manager now it shows Wired Networks and Wireless Networks grayed out and Auto eth 0 in bold, which im using now, hardwired to my router
<Jordan_U> JSmith: Your irc client grabs info from your user automatically, you can change what is shown
<mzz> hah! the wireless chipset in this laptop works *better* in ubuntu than it does in the preinstall winxp home!
<JSmith> ah, I see Jordan/ziroday--I thought somehow it was being sent by a service like avahi or something
<file_file> why am i getting this after "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" http://paste.ubuntu.com/252283/
<vince> th0r : when I attempt to use the echo command even under sudo it comes back with permission denied.  Is there some trick to that?
<th0r> vince: sudo should work
<mzz> vince: which echo command?
<brian_> i got a question  in system monitor wmhat do one do you want to be looking at as far as eating up system ra
<file_file> after 75% , why am i getting this after "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" http://paste.ubuntu.com/252283/
<brian_> ram
<brian_> cpu  or momory
<mzz> vince: are you echoing to some file in /proc/ or /sys/? sudo doesn't help you with that, unless you run the whole shell command under sudo.
 * scott_ino2 wants to know when fullscreen flash will work under a normal amount of resources *sigh
<th0r> mzz: that's what he is trying to do...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252282/
<th0r> mzz: some notes I had on disabling ipv6
<mzz> vince: try "sudo -i 'echo blah > /proc/sys/...'"
<mzz> vince: assuming I remember the quoting correctly, I'm tired. sudo -i is the key.
<JSmith> brb
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I installed ubuntu through wubi. I understand that hibernation works by dumping the RAM contents into swap. But with wubi, ubuntu uses a swapfile I think, which is 256MB in size. I have 4GB RAM. Will hibernation work by itself or do I need to tweak some settings?
<n1lqj> network manager crashing.  upgraded to 9.04, reboot, everything worked.  after 10 minutes network manager crashed, won't come up again on reboot, missing resources.  Very confused here.
<Jordan_U> scott_ino2: As a work around you can browse youtube and BBC with totem, and also play flash videos by finding the temporary .flv file in /tmp
<vince> mzz: THat might be it so I need a root terminal to begin with.  Ok
<prefrontal> what is the executable name of System Monitor?
<file_file> after 75% , why am i getting this after "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" http://paste.ubuntu.com/252283/
<scott_ino2> Jordan_U, yeah... i know ty.... i just deal with it
<mzz> vince: you don't need a full root shell *session*, but you need to run the shell as root for ">" to work
<agent_smith666> anyone know about changing the "loading screen" for jaunty?
<mzz> prefrontal: gnome-system-monitor
<Jordan_U> scott_ino2: If you have an intel card it might also help to downgrade the intel driver
<smithTest> it seems to have worked
<prefrontal> ksysguard nm
<ziroday> agent_smith666: pick a new usplash theme
<scott_ino2> Jordan_U, ATI here...
<scott_ino2> and honestly... can't wait for 3D to be supported by non fglrx drivers.. which should be soon for my card
<mzz> file_file: bad mirror, most likely. Or bad http proxy between you and the mirror.
<n1lqj> agent_smith666 in previous versions it was an apt-get package to install it, might be a hint there, don't know answer
<agent_smith666> ziroday- is that in prefs?
<vince> mzz : i tried sudo -i echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<vince> Same thing
<file_file> mzz: what to do now ?
<xubuntuNoob1> anyone had experience with "enabling" the wireless on a dell 120L?
<ziroday> agent_smith666: no, install startup-manager (SUM) and then download a new usplash theme to install it
<scott_ino2> the open source drivers perform much better and don't wreck suspend.. you know.. minus that whole 3D acceleration thing
<mzz> file_file: try a different mirror (I don't know how to force that, other than by changing it in /etc/apt/sources.list). There's also a switch to get it to be more verbose about http, but I forgot what it is.
<Stumpie> where can I chech and see if a GeForce® GTX 275 OCX™ 896 MB GDDR3  is compatible with ubuntu 9.04? thanks :)
 * mzz should be asleep...
<agent_smith666> ziroday- thanks.  for some reason the ubuntu studio load screen went away and now its the default one so hopefullly the startup-manager will fix this
<Stumpie> check^
<mzz> vince: yes, the quotes I used mattered. At the very least you need to escape the ">" from your current shell.
<Jordan_U> vince: sudo -i starts an interactive shell, you want "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ip46/conf/all/disable_ipv6"
<smithTest> ziroday/Jordan: how does it get the hostname now?
<Jordan_U> vince: But you might want to see if the real problem with your ipv6 is your DNS server. Have you tried opendns?
<mzz> vince: what Jordan_U said is a nice trick.
<mzz> (both things he said are, actually)
<Guest54130> Hi
<Guest54130> I had a quick question about limits.conf
<smithTest> I see that ziroday put a webpage instead of a hostname in his whois
<ben_> How can I set the default limits
<ben_> for a user when they log in?
<ctmjr> Stumpie: my son has 2 gtx 280's in a debian box he had one in a ubuntu box never heard him complain
<ben_> I was pretty sure I did it with limits.conf
<Stumpie> Cool, thanks :)
<fluurp> test
<fluurp> passed
<vince> Ok guys trying that now then
<smithTest> ziroday: did you supply your hostname via an option in your client, or can it be requested from your host somehow?
<vince> Ok guys that worked
<vince> Now to see if IPv6 is disabled
<ubuntulane79> hi
<ToStItOs> jtaji: Question for you
<ubuntulane79> i need some help with effects
<xc88> I'm on jaunty, my max resolution is 800x600 but it should be 1600x1200. I used to be able to modify xorg.conf, but now the file is much shorter and the entire section with resolutions and refresh rates is gone! How do I get the right resolution?
<vince> Do I need to restart for a change like that to take effect?
<ubuntulane79> i am running a virtual machine and i have 3d acceleration but the effects wont turn on
<Jordan_U> xc88: You can add the resolution sections the same way you could before, but if you aren't getting full resolution it's probably because of driver problems, so those sections wouldn't help anyway
<Jordan_U> xc88: What GFX card are you using?
<ubuntulane79> a nvidia geforce 7050
<jtaji> ToStItOs: what's up?
<xc88> Jordan_U: ATI X1550. That's another issue, when I go into the restricted drivers window, nothing shows up. I used to be able to install the ATI drivers easily
<madfoot> kind of a nooby question, but How do I get to alsamixer?
<ToStItOs> jtaji: I ordered a external modem but how do I set it up through gnome ppp
<Jordan_U> xc88: I think ATI dropped support for your card in the latest version of their proprietary driver
<jtaji> ToStItOs: oh... I haven't actually used a dial-up modem in like 10 years ;)
<ctmjr> madfoot: in a terminal type  alsamixer
<xc88> crap...now what
<madfoot> ctmjr: thanks :)
<ToStItOs> jtaji: all I need to know is when I connect my modem to the RS232 do I have to do a detect on the modem
<ubuntulane79> can anyone help me?
<ToStItOs> with gnome ppp
<ctmjr> madfoot: your welcome there is a gui for it but do not remember the name
<Jordan_U> xc88: Let's see if we can get the open source drivers working properly. Can you pastebin the your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jim__> using wget gets me the first page of a site, but how do I get the entire site ?
<erika1984> today i tried kde desktop on ubuntu
<erika1984> it is not a very friendly desktop
<kbp> xc88: how about forcing it using the config file? i.e. just leave 1 mode in the modes: "1600x1200" and remove all other modes
<ToStItOs> jtaji: I have a winmodem now so I do I get gnome ppp to recognize the external modem?
<xc88> kbp: the thing is I have no modes at all
<jim__> what is the command using wget to download all the pages of a site ?
<ubuntulane79> is it possible to force to enable the effects
<kbp> xc88: want me to pastebin the section screen?
<erika1984> finally got kde uninstalled
<ubuntulane79> is it possible to force enable the effects
<vince> mzz or Jordan_U sorry didn't type your names.  After that command do I need to restart the PC?
<vince> God this is so ()#$* frustrating
<jtaji> ToStItOs: change the device to the serial port device, which are /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, etc...
<xc88> kbp: check it out, this is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/1527501
<J-_> Is there anyway to remove installed dependencies? I've tried purging with apt-get and not all the things installed are going to get removed.
<kbp> http://pastebin.ca/1527501
<jtaji> ToStItOs: these correspond to windows COM1, COM2....
<ToStItOs> jtaji: I am changing the device through gnome ppp?
<jtaji> ToStItOs: yeah I'm looking at a screen shot and there is a Device entry which shows /dev/modem in the screenshot
<SUPREMO> HOLAS
<SUPREMO> COMO ESTAN TODOS
<ToStItOs> jtaji: which is what I have
<ctmjr> !es | SUPREMO
<mzz> vince: other way around: if you restart the pc it'll have forgotten. You probably want /etc/sysctl.conf
<ubottu> SUPREMO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xim_> where does ubuntu store panels and panel icons?  i just tried to add 'topshelf' and it fried all my icons and menus.  i have all my .settings backed up recently but i dont know which has my panel icons init
<mzz> xim_: somewhere in gconf
<kbp> xc88: wait for a sec I will copy & paste the config for you
<ToStItOs> jtaji: once that is changed there is no other confirguration I have to do?
<vince> mzz: Well then it didn't work anyway.  The flag is set to 1 but ip a | grep inet6 still outputs IPv6 crap.
<superGear> yall might want to ban soulslord
<vince> And the connection is still laggy as hell.
<jtaji> ToStItOs: not sure
<ToStItOs> jtaji: looks like something I need to play with
<xim_> mzz: is gconf a folder?  i was hoping to be able to just replace a settings directory
<ToStItOs> jtaji: thanks for the info anyway
<vince> I hate to say it but i'm either going to have to downgrade back to 8.10 or just load windows back in (which I DON'T want to do) but darnet i'm not paying to use 10% of my pipe and wait for stuff
<vince> Frankly I can't belive they did this with Jaunty.  Such a boneheaded move.
<ToStItOs> vince what do you mean
<kbp> xc88: http://pastebin.ca/1527510 remember to change the modes (especially depth 16)
<mzz> xim_: yes. I don't think replacing that entire tree is sane. Also, I should be asleep, so I'm not going to dig in and figure out which subtree(s) you want.
<xim_> mzz k i thought gconf was a program for editing config files
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I installed ubuntu through wubi. I understand that hibernation works by dumping the RAM contents into swap. But with wubi, ubuntu uses a swapfile I think, which is 256MB in size. I have 4GB RAM. Will hibernation work by itself or do I need to tweak some settings?
<xc88> thanks kbp, ill see if this works
<fartbooger> stuck at a recovery prompt. I have 3 diffrent HDs by 3 diffrent manufacturers is there a way I can go from /dev/sda -> name of the manufacturer?
<jtaji> the9a3eedi: it's not going to work at all, you need a real install or at least a real swap partition >= 4GB
<vince> ToStIt0s : IPv6.  You can't disable it in jaunty without recompiling the kernel.  In every other version of Ubuntu you could just shut it off.  Because we use IPv4 here it makes the connection dog slow.  Its ok sometimes but if the internet gets congested or i'm trying to stream something it is flat out unusable!
<mzz> xim_: gconf-editor is an app for editing gconf (a vaguely register-ish thing) settings. Poke around in that and/or look in ~/.gconf (but notice editing ~/.gconf by hand while logged in is unhealthy)
<xim_> mzz, alrighty, thanks
<the9a3eedi> jtaji: I see. that sucks. I only used wubi because I have limited space and I wanted ubuntu to be easily "transferrable" to another hard disk when I needed more space. oh well
<ToStItOs> vince wow thats a disappointment
<tehdot> I just set up ubuntu on an hp dv7 laptop with nvidia 9600m GT. Can't get through HDMI. Ideas?
<xim_> vince: isnt ipv6 backward compatible?  are you sure the problem isnt something else?
<the9a3eedi> jtaji: anyways thanks for the tip.
<kbp> xc88: you are welcome. I couldnt copy and paste all the full config because it was a server. I'm not sure if other parts are differnt to desktop verion but pretty sure that section is the same for both desktop/server
<vince> xim_ Every other version of ubuntu you disable IPv6 and its fast agian.  I don't think so.  If you do a google search you'll see its a well known issue.
<xim_> but i never used jaunty, i skipped from hardy to karmic alpha
<xim_> vince, oh ok
<roxan> what is the page that list all the alpha and beta release of karmic
<ctmjr> tehdot: did you install any drivers yet? or no gui at all?
<xim_> roxan, its all alpha right now, just google for daily build, also it has a channel #ubuntu+1
<tehdot> ctmjr, I installed the nvidia proprietary drivers
<ToStItOs> vince: You might need to email the develpment team about that issue
<Jordan_U> vince: Have you tried using opendns?
<roxan> xim_: I know about that. But there generally is a page with every release thatl ists important date of all alpha and beta release
<vince> I'm just pissed, I've invested a lot in Jaunty and this is such a boneheaded thing to have screw it over.  I'm not a programmer however and I have no idea how to add headers or compile a kernel.  For something thats supposed to be about choice I don't see why they had to take the "choice" to disable IPv6 away from us.
<ToStItOs> vince: I see your point
<xim_> roxan, oh i dont konw
<mzz> roxan: karmic schedule page on the wiki, should be googleable
<vince> ToStIt0s : theres already a bug report open.  And several people have complained about it.  The development team dosen't seem all that interested in fixing it or allowing the fixes to be put in the mainstream repositories.
<kindofabuzz> vince, what? you can disable ipv6
<roxan> mzeal: yes it is. thanks.
<ctmjr> tehdot: and the hdmi does not work but vga does?
<lancerocke> hi all. whats the best way to backup my firefox directory? cp ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak?
<Jashman2> any prolog programmers in here?
<vince> kindofabuzz: In jaunty?  Sir if you tell me how and it works you will be my hero
<tehdot> ctmjr, video works through hdmi, but no sound
<jtaji> lancerocke: cp -a
<kindofabuzz> vince, is it not the same as other releases?
<vince> Ive spend days in here and in the forums and not gotten anyware
<lancerocke> jtaji, thanks cp  -a ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak?
<jtaji> lancerocke: yes
<Stumpie> I have the choice of a XFX or a ZOTAC GTX 295, 1792MB grahphics cards... who would you guys choose for Ubuntu 9.04 XFX or ZOTAC? it is exactly the same price.
<ToStItOs> vince: but why I wonder that really doesn't make a whole lotta sense
<vince> kindofabuzz: No... In 8.10 and lower you can just shut off the module, In 9.04 its built into the kernel by default
<lancerocke> jtaji, thanks
<ctmjr> tehdot: oh now i got ya i do not know if they fixed that yet hold on a sec are you using an hdmi cable or dvi to hdmi?
<Jashman2> general question... how's ubuntu for gaming these days?
<kindofabuzz> vince, oh didn't know that. using firefox? just shut it off in about:config
<tehdot> ctmjr, hdmi
<Bob_Dole> anything in the way of improvements for Chrome 9 3D accel recently? (it sucked last I checked)
<jtaji> Jashman2: linux games run just fine of course ;)
<kindofabuzz> Jashman2, linux games run fine, windows games you'd have to check the Wine AppDB
<c4pt> lol
<Stumpie> I got cedega, so I get lots of great games in linux 8)
<c4pt> k-line
<CorpX> lol
<Jashman2> do you guys know if starcraft 2 will have a linux release?
<Jashman2> upon intial release  :o
<CorpX> i reported him
<CorpX> he's a pm spammer
<Stumpie> Jashman2, if it does not, I bet  it will be supported by WINE, they really did a great, and fast job with WOW and other blizzard titles
<Jashman2> what's WINE? some sort of interface between windows and linux games?
<ctmjr> tehdot: try this if it does not work let me know http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967023
<fluurp> wine is not an emulator ;)
<Bob_Dole> Jashman2, WINE is a compatibility layer allowing various windows apps to run on linux
<CorpX> lol
<CorpX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<lstarnes> Jashman2: it's a compatiblity layer
<Stumpie> Jashman2,  WINE lets you run some windows applications... it is somewhat like an emulator. it is a compatibility layer
<fluurp> i prefer IN-compatible :(
<kindofabuzz> vince, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html but read the comments, don't know if it really works or not
<Jashman2> helpful responses, thanks
<Jashman2> thinking about switching over to ubuntu... need to make an informed decision :p
<kindofabuzz> Jashman2, switch to linux, you'll love the power and ability to do anything, you won't have time for gaming. =)
<Bob_Dole> Jashman2, I mostly use it to run the windows versions of flash and firefox, because windows flash is faster for whatever reason. It's a known common issue that adobe hasn't fixed yet D:
<Stumpie> Jashman2, try a WUBI install, and see if you can get all of your favorite applications working in wine before you make a decesion
<WaffylesYay> or dualboot and run both....just as easy
<ben_> Hello
<ben_> I was wondering if anyone was familiar with setting open file limits with limits.conf
<Jashman2> yeah I'll probably dual boot... any major issues with that?
<kindofabuzz> I've noticed this about Flash, having DDR ram helps alot. on my main box flash is crappy, old ram. on my laptop, flash is flawless, ddr ram. /shrug
<ctmjr> wubi = headaches
<vince> kinsofabuzz : I need it off systemwide.
<Bob_Dole> kindofabuzz, I have DDR2 PC6400 RAM. it's very slow on any flash heavy sites, while the windows binaries run it fine under WINE.
<WaffylesYay> @Jashman2. Ubuntu comes with a dual boot tool that autoconfigures, i forget the name of it. Really easy to do. I boot to Windows 7 or Ubuntu
<tehdot> ctmjr, doesn't work. Doesn't throw any errors, but when I test it I get no sound.
<kindofabuzz> Bob_Dole, works great on my laptop and only have 512, 1G on my main rig. can't even full screen on main rig
<pod773> hi
<fluurp> WaffylesYay u mean grub? is it grub?
<WaffylesYay> yea thats it
 * kindofabuzz rolls eyes
<kindofabuzz> =)
<Jashman2> thanks waffyles... I'll be installing ubuntu when I finally get around to ordering a new laptop
<Bob_Dole> kindofabuzz, odd. I have 4GB, I'll probably be using this as my main rig for 2-3 years though. But by flash heavy, I mean up to 15 of moderately "intensive" flash apps up at once on the same page.
<malek> Hi - I'm having trouble with a USB-connected hard drive.  It frequently drops off and has to be remounted by the system.  This happens automatically, but any applications open cannot write to it until they're restarted, or the file reopened.  Any ideas?  Kernel log points to a "Buffer I/O error".
<kindofabuzz> Bob_Dole, if i see flash heavy sites I move on, web designers should just stay away from flash
<vince> kindofabuzz : Yep did that already.
<WaffylesYay> Jashman2 you can TRY Ubuntu WITHOUT installing it! There is an option that enables you to run it off the install CD. This is called a linux "Live CD" Try before u install
<kbp> kindofabuzz: except one case: flash games
<Bob_Dole> kindofabuzz, I do agree, but this site wasn't flash heavy in '06, and I've been on it since '04 :(
<kindofabuzz> vince, just turn ipv6 off in Firefox
<kindofabuzz> easy
<mneptok> Bob_Dole: Flash advertisements?
<ctmjr> tehdot: ok run aplay -l in a terminal see if it found your card and are you on 9.04 or something else? i had 9.04 and could not get it to work along with other problems went back to 8.10
<Jashman2> oh damn, nice waffyles thanks, will try that
<Bob_Dole> mneptok, no, site features.
<mneptok> Bob_Dole: Flash is a "feature" like herpes is a feature
<kindofabuzz> what are advertisements?
<fluurp> lol
<Jashman2> anyone web dev's out there familiarizing themselves with HTML5? looks like it has immense potential - could make flash obsolete as an RIA platform
<masiddiqui> hello
<tehdot> ctmjr, shows both analog and digital for it. I'm running 9.04
<vince> kindofabuzz : Need it off systemwide
<Bob_Dole> mneptok, This site was at it's peak in '06..before all the flash, before skittles apparently bought a large part of their company, etc.
<kindofabuzz> vince, compiling your own kernel is not that hard really. good tutorials are out there.
<masiddiqui> is there a book on ubuntu 9.04
<mneptok> Bob_Dole: sudo apt-get install flashblock
<Jordan_U> vince: Looks like the fix to allow disabling ipv6 will be in the next kernel update, you can also install the latest stable kernel ( 2.6.30 ) from a .deb package, or the first method from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 should still work, though it will not persist between boots ( unless you set the command to run at boot ). I would still try using opendns first if you havn't yet
<vince> Jordan_U DNS isn't the issue so much as the translation is.  THe issue is my ISP dosen't support IPv6. Swiching DNS's does not help
<ctmjr> tehdot: ok lets see if it works do you have mplayer installed?
<kindofabuzz> masiddiqui, there are several. here's one: http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0137021208/ref=pd_sim_b_1
<tehdot> yes
<tehdot> ctmjr, yes
<Schmitty> twat did you say
<kindofabuzz> masiddiqui, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<vince> Jordan_U where would I get the .deb for the kernel and would that also autoconfigure grub to use it?
<merma> n
<kindofabuzz> what do you want to block ipv6 anyways? i guess there is a reason, just curious
<Jordan_U> vince: I'll get the link for you, and yes it would
<mneptok> Schmitty: i said "you shouldn't repeat words you hear older kids using on the school bus"
<kindofabuzz> Jordan_U, vince  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<sn_1> hey do u guys kno the apt-get command to install the broadcom b43 wireless driver?
<ScottG> What do these messages about stack depth mean? "X used greatest stack depth: 4824 bytes left"
<sn_1> when i manually do it in hardware it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> sn_1: "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<mneptok> sn_1: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<vince> Thanks kindofabuzz.... I'll give this a try and let you guys know
<Pranky> Hello All, Command to run iso file from terminal to install 9.04.
<Jordan_U> sn_1: Though technically it's just installing the firmware, the driver comes with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Pranky: What do you mean by "run iso file" ?
<sn_1> thx jordan
<Jordan_U> Pranky: Do you want to burn an iso file to a CD/DVD?
<ctmjr> tehdot: open mplayer go to preferences and audio tab choose alsa then configure driver change device to hw=1.3 or what aply -l shows for your card then try to play a file
<Jordan_U> sn_1: np
<Pranky> Jordan_U, Without burning to CD/DVD could I install it or not?
<kbp> Jordan_U: he means is there any program make a "virtual DVD rom" and insert the iso file and install directly?
<sn_1> mneptok: the problem is that when i did that at first, i canceld the driver from downloading/inSTAlling and ever since it wont install
<vince> kinkofabuzz : Ok of all these files which one do I want?  I know I want a generic i386 but one is 598k and the other is 24megs and they appear to be the same versions
<vince> or do I need the headers and the image?
<Jordan_U> Pranky: There is no straightforeward way to install without burning and booting from the CD but it is possible ( probably not worth the hassle though )
<cbcbilling> hello all
<Pranky> Jordan_U, please provide me the url how
<tehdot> ctmjr, in aplay, it shows them both as card 0, subdevice 0
<Jordan_U> sn_1: Then what you probably want ( if apt-get install didn't work ) is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter"
<cbcbilling> is there anyoone who can help me with the incident of firefox brokn package
<cbcbilling> how to fix it
<darkangel> does anyone know a good program or way to compress a .iso file
<Jordan_U> Pranky: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<mneptok> darkangel: bzip2
<cbcbilling> please help me
<seanius_> is there a netboot-able live image for the netbook remix?
<WaffylesYay> @darkangel try WinRAR
<badboy_> boa noite
<seanius_> i just got my hands on an hp mini but i don't have the reinstall media
<mneptok> WaffylesYay: seeing that this is #ubuntu, a Windows app is not a great suggestion
<Berzerker> you can use a USB flash drive
<darkangel> mneptok: they are .iso dvd videos and im trying to compress them as well as be able to watch them
<Berzerker> to install the netbook remix (running it on a HP Mini 110) right now
<darkangel> im not looking to just compress and store them
<WaffylesYay> Ah good point....i fail
<Berzerker> right now)*
<jason____> I have a large file that I want to move between directories on the same partition.  Can I just make a hardlink to it in the new directory and rm the one in the old directory?
<Jordan_U> darkangel: Do you want to fit more onto a CD, or do you want to have your .iso file take up less space on your hard drive?
<mneptok> darkangel: so you want to compress video.
<seanius_> Berzerker: that's what i got actually (110-1036)
<mneptok> darkangel: ffmpeg is one
<rww> jason____: that's essentially the same thing as doing mv oldlocation newlocation =/
<cbcbilling> help with broken packages how to fix
<Jordan_U> jason____: Why not use mv?
<darkangel> yes i want to compress video, i want the .iso to take up less space
<Berzerker> seanius_: 1035* you mean?
<Berzerker> seanius_: I have the 1030. works flawlessly on mine. never going back to windows. :P
<seanius_> Berzerker: 110-1036NR
<Berzerker> seanius_: strange. what's different about it than the 1035?
<seanius_> Berzerker: great to hear.  no problems with soundcard or wired nic?
<jason____> rww, Jordan_U, it's my experience that mv for some reason takes a long time to execute for large files - maybe this is just me being insane.
<mneptok> darkangel: you compress the video stored inside the image file. at that point the .iso is pointless. you'll end up with an .mpg or .avi video file.
<Berzerker> seanius_: haven't tried wired NIC, sound works after an alsa update to 1.0.20
<Jordan_U> jason____: That should work ( check the number of hard links in ls -l before you unlink the "old file" ).
<seanius_> Berzerker: it might just be the color :)
<ctmjr> tehdot: if you do not show a hdmi card it is not getting loaded can you pastebin the output of aplay -l please?
<rww> jason____: that's not my experience, and wouldn't really make sense. Are you thinking of cp?
<Jordan_U> jason____: It only takes time between file systems
<Berzerker> seanius_: I use wireless, so yeah.
<Berzerker> question: is there a way to make the "lock" function work like windows, where it brings you back to the login screen? kinda like fast user switching
<seanius_> Berzerker: so are you running jaunty or the bleeding edge or some mix?
<darkangel> mneptok: and how would i go about doing that???
<Jordan_U> jason____: It's instant within a file system
<jason____> rww, Jordan_U, er, so it does.  OK, mv worked fine, although it's nice to know that I now understand something I didn't.  Thanks.
<Berzerker> seanius_: jaunty dl from ubuntu.com
<mneptok> darkangel: ffmpeg is one method. VLC is another.
<darkangel> mneptok: just shrinking the video file, alright i have vlc but it wont compress or change any .iso that are already on my computer
<seanius_> Berzerker: standard install or netbook remix?  (sorry for pummeling you with questions btw :)
<Berzerker> seanius_: this is my only means of internet right now, I was trying to run moblin, that OS looks sweet, but it just wouldn't boot, so I settled for this, but it's working fantastic for me
<Berzerker> seanius_: netbook remix
<Pranky> Jordan_U, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Jordan_U> Berzerker: You can get to the login screen by clicking "switch user" from the lock screen
<Pranky> Jordan_U, Is this link is helpful fo me
<seanius_> excellent, sounds like i got the right model then :)
<tehdot> ctmjr, http://pastebin.com/d8157d78
<Jordan_U> Pranky: Are you trying to upgrade or install from scratch?
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: any way to do that more quickly? like with a keyboard shortcut in one go?
<Pranky> Jordan_U, Already install 9.04, but few dependencies are corrupt. So I need to install again.
<Berzerker> seanius_: well you have the 1036, w/e the difference between that and the 1035 is lol but I think the only difference between yours and mine (1030) is the network card. you have a BCom 4315, I have a 13
<Schmitty> how do I browse a cd in shell?
<Berzerker> seanius_: I mean, I see the wired networking option available to be checked/unchecked in the settings, so it looks like it works
<Berzerker> Schmitty: /media
<Jordan_U> Pranky: What do you mean "a few dependencies are corrupt"? There may be a way to solve your problem without re-installing
<Berzerker> Schmitty: cdrom0
<emma> ATTENTION all Ubuntu users. If you are using Ubuntu while browing the internet and it crashes. DO NOT SEND the apport bug report. It will send your private information (gmail passwords etc) to the Ubuntu devs.
<Pranky> Jordan_U, ok, I ll send you the pastebin, have a look.
<Schmitty> thanks Berzerker
<emma> I am sure that someone will try to silence me soon. I am telling you the truth. Look into it.
<Berzerker> Schmitty: np
<seanius_> Berzerker: thanks for all the info.  i'll let you know how it goes
 * Berzerker tries to silence emma.
<Berzerker> :D
 * Lafitte- sliences emma 
<emma> UBUNTU USERS --- If you are using Ubuntu and browing the web. If firefox crashes on you DO NOT SEND THE APORT BUG REPORT. It will send your pivate data to the Ubuntu devs. You do not want them having your gmail passwords, etc.
<lstarnes> emma: do you have definitive evidence of that?
<mzz> emma: got any information to back that up?
<Jordan_U> emma: Nobody is going to try to silence you unless you start trolling. Have you filed a bug report against apport?
<Stumpie> !ubuntu 9.04 compatiblity guide
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berzerker> seanius_: I probably won't be here, just here to ask a question, but gl anyway. if you need help you can email me if you want it
 * Lafitte- kicks emma from #Ubuntu
<Bracha> anyone know what it means when you've downloaded the codecs to play WMV movies but they still don't, every time i try and play one the window opens and just closes, this is on mplayer and vlc
<emma> I think this is urgent that people know this. I urge everyone to be cautious and to spread this informaiton and for all who can adress it to fix this because it is egregious and unacceptable.
<rb789> can someone help me make my sprint mobile work on my new dell mini? I am stuck at last step
<Pranky> Jordan_U, http://ww.pastebin.com/m744ea145. Have a look
<mzz> emma: can you link to a bug report or whatever about this problem, or one it occurred in?
<lstarnes> emma: we need proof of this before we can reasonably accept that
<ctmjr> tehdot: ok you do not have the hdmi card loaded you  have to install the nvidia drivers from their website the new drivers have the hdmi audio
<kbp> emma: I will check once I get home today
<mzz> emma: you'll stand a better chance of something actually being done about this with those
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: btw there is no option to go to the login screen in the lock screen
<emma> mzz No because apport is kept 'private' for just this reason. But why would the ubuntu devs think that we would be okay with them seeing our private data?
<tehdot> ctmjr, ah, ok
<ziroday> emma: all apport bugs are marked as private by default, only members of bug control can view them. Secondly apport requests you review the information you are about to pass onto the developers before it actually does it.
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: unless I'm misinterpretting what you're saying
<mzz> emma: (just complaining about it in some irc channel with zero backup of your claims is not a good way to get something fixed)
<Schmitty> hey Berzerker, when I go to /media , there is nothing there
<mzz> emma: I'm new to ubuntu, haven't hit apport yet, let me poke it
<emma> ziroday -- I know some people on the bug team. Some of them sure as hell are people I would not want knowing my gmail password.
 * mzz kill -9s a test firefox
<emma> mzz -- be cautious.
<lstarnes> emma: does it send the full binary crash dump of firefox when it crashes?
<ziroday> mzz: you need to have apport debugging enabled
<Guest9087133> http://www.animecubed.com/billy/?94258
<Guest9087133> http://www.animecubed.com/billy/?94258
<FloodBot3> Guest9087133: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emma> mzz -- this is not some random channel this is #ubuntu and this will get things rolling.
<mzz> emma: still, you should file a bug about this, and/or provide evidence (steps to trigger an apport report with information in it that shouldn't be there)
<Berzerker> Schmitty: hmm....it's where mine is when I look for it. I'm not particularly experienced with ubuntu, so I'm not the best person to ask.
<kbp> emma: how did you find out? wireshark?
<Schmitty> thanx Berzerker
<emma> kbp -- I prefer not to say how I discovered this. I have sources.
<SmithX> hey team
<emma> I do not want to impune them.
<SmithX> newbie question incoming
<tehdot> ctmjr, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U_> emma: This is not the place to "get things rolling". The way to get this "rolling" is to file a bug report against apport
<Berzerker> SmithX: Duck!
<lstarnes> emma: your claims cannot be verified without valid, undeniable proof
<SmithX> I'm using a distribution where only the root user can hear sound in firefox
<emma> I want the people in here who are capable of seeing this for themselves to do something abou tit. And I want all Ubuntu users (many of them who are so trusting they don't even realize they are not on ubuntu servers right now but freenode) to not send any aport bug reports with firefox.
<SmithX> anyone know how I can fix that so regular users can hear sound too?
<vince> emma: No one here is going to try and silence you.  If theres a bug we defiantly want to know about it.    Furthermore if the information is being sent in a format easily seen this could easily be the fault of the crashing application not obscuring the data well enough rather than an issue with the bug reporting software.  If there isn't a bug filed on it already we would highly encourage you to do so.  This way it can be fixed :-)
<fluurp> lol youtube is not a "source"
<rb789> Can anyone help me with setting up sprint mobile connection? I got the connection set up but internet won't work
 * Lafitte- has joined #Ubuntu
<malek> Hi - I'm having trouble with a USB-connected hard drive.  It frequently drops off and has to be remounted by the system.  This happens automatically, but any applications open cannot write to it until they're restarted, or the file reopened.  Any ideas?  Kernel log points to a "Buffer I/O error".
<kbp> vince: if this is true, it's not a bug, someone did it for purpose
<Berzerker> fluurp: it is too! wikipedia said so
<Schmitty> how do i browse a cd or dvd in shell
<emma> No let's be clear --- they mark the aport stuff private because THEY KNOW it contains private data like gmail passwords etc. But why on earth would they think that we want or trust ubuntu devs to see that information??
<ctmjr> tehdot: your welcome good luck the install direction from nvidia are very good the driver comes with an installer
<Jordan_U_> SmithX: Is your user a member of the "audio" group ?
<Pranky> Jordan_U, Did you find any good news?
<lstarnes> Schmitty: you have to mount it first
<SmithX> never heard of an "audio" group--let me check
<kbp> emma: how did you get the source code? :)
<emma> In otherwords it is not like they don't know this. They know this full well. They just assume that we should trust them to know it.
<lstarnes> emma: I'm not sure if those devs are legally bound by a Non-Disclosure Agreement
<Schmitty> lstarnes: how do i mount it?
<fload> just did apt-get install firefox-3.5 installed fine but icons still start up old version...
<Stumpie> is there a list of supported Nvidia graphics cards with ubuntu 9.04?
<fluurp> oh, it rly does ^^
<fload> did i do it wrong?
<lstarnes> Schmitty: sudo mount /media/cdrom /dev/cdrom
<ziroday> emma: discussing the technical merits and issues of apport is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<emma> lstarnes -- I dont want anyone on the bug squad or any ubuntu dev or any one at all to know my online passwords.
<lstarnes> Schmitty: er, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<jslusher> I'm new to kde on ubuntu. I just created a user and I'm trying to Click on System > Administration > Network. It starts and then dies. I'm guessing it's a permissions thing, but I don't know how to fix it.
<kbp> fload: type which firefox in terminal and see if it's the new one
<hollyw00d> smells like troll in here
<lstarnes> emma: how do you know that they know?
<SmithX> Jordan_U_: no, but neither is root
<gogeta> malek: if you got it connected to a hub it can make the hdd act crazy
<Schmitty> lstarnes: does it matter that thr drive itself is actually a dvdrom but it has a cdrom inside of it
<fload> usr/bin/firefox
<emma> lstarnes -- My sources tell me so. Think of me as an investigative reporter. I encourage you to look into this to prove me wrong if you doubt me. I want people like you to do something about this.
<lstarnes> Schmitty: it shouldn't matter
<SmithX> but then, root is a member of the "root" group, so maybe that's a supergroup?
<kbp> fload: so where did you install your new firefox to?
<lstarnes> emma: I can't look into it without knowing a reliable source
<malek> gogeta: no, it's connected directly to the machine
<Stumpie> c:\firefox
<Jordan_U> Pranky: The link you gave me seems broken
<fload> i dunno just did apt-get install firefox-3.5
<emma> lstarnes -- I am sure you can find peple who have access to the private aport reports when firefox crashes.
<fload> lol stumpie
<Pranky> Jordan_U, http://ww.pastebin.com/m744ea145
<malek> gogeta: driving me nuts though - nautilus keeps opening up everytime it remounts
<kbp> fload: type whereis firefox
<Schmitty> lstarnes: it says i must specify a file system type
<Stumpie> sorry I could not resist fload :)
<gogeta> malek: bad usb cable maybe
<malek> hmm
<malek> hadn't considered that.
<lstarnes> Schmitty: sudo mount -t cd9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Jordan_U> emma: You can artificially cause firefox to send a bug report
<fload> /usr/bin/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<maxagaz> is it possible to disable window decoration for epiphany in gconf, or do I have to use devilspie ?
<malek> gogeta: I have another drive attached in a similar way - could that be causing problems?  Would they interfere?
<SmithX> what's the easiest way to add my user to the audio group?
<Schmitty> lstarnes: it says mount pint doesn't exist
<emma> Jordan_U: then do it.
<lstarnes> Schmitty: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<emma> Jordan_U: be logged in to gmail when you do.
<gogeta> malek: they should not i would switch out cables and see if the probles moves to he other drive
<lstarnes> Schmitty: or replace /media/cdrom with an existing directory
<Berzerker> my sound icon disappeared from my tray, how do I get it back?
<emma> Jordan_U: I don't know about you but I don't want any ubuntu devs or volunteers seeing my gmail password or any other personal online data.
<gogeta> malek: the cable might just be bad
<ziroday> emma: you can see firefox's apport hooks here. Feel free to open a bug report and recommend a fix for your highlighted issue, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/firefox-3.5/karmic/annotate/head%3A/debian/apport/firefox-3.5.py
<Schmitty> lstarnes: unknown filesystem cd9660
<mzz> emma: so! this seems to be off by default for stable, it *does* warn that there may be sensitive data in there too. What's the actual problem here, that the core dump part isn't actually viewable in "Content of the report"?
<fload> if i run firefox-3.5 in term it opens the correct firefox version but my menu icons load old version
<lstarnes> Schmitty: try replacing cd9660 with iso9660
<mzz> emma: also, stop being horribly vague
<Xerran> How come ubuntu can not do 32-bit colour?
<fload> how can i set the command "firefox" to the new version?
<mzz> Xerran: it can
<mzz> Xerran: it does by default, usually
<Berzerker> Xerran: drivers installed?
<Schmitty> lstarnes: no media found
<Xerran> yes
<Valkyrie> Why hello ubuntu'ers!!
<Jordan_U> Xerran: 24 bit color is 32 bit color.
<jifli> Hello Valkyrie
<epsalon> fload,  how did you install the new firefox?
<mzz> ugh, I should not be in here trying to answer questions, in my current slightly sleep-deprived state I'll be too rude
<Valkyrie> Oh
<Xerran> oh ok
<Valkyrie> Fancy meeting you here jifli
<fload> apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ziroday> emma: you may also wish to read the Apport wikipage which explains how they try to mitigate the risk of sharing personal information. Currently you are just scaremongering
<lstarnes> Schmitty: replace /dev/cdrom with the /dev device node for it
<Valkyrie> Isnt it !!
<jifli> Valkyrie: I enjoyed the last round of beers.
<Valkyrie> Same
<Schmitty> lstarnes: how do i find out the device node for it
 * Valkyrie waits
<Schmitty> ls
<Valkyrie> D:<
<Valkyrie> not cool
<lstarnes> Schmitty: it's probably something like /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom1
<emma> ziroday -- No I am raising awareness. No one knows this is happening when they think they are just sending an aport when firefox crashes in order to be helpful.
<lstarnes> Schmitty: which, for me, are aliases to /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1
<Stumpie> !nvidia list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia list
<kindofabuzz> ls /dev
<epsalon> fload, is this from an official ubuntu source?
<ziroday> emma: have you read the apport wikipage?
<kbp> fload: type which firefox-3.5 to know the directory
<lstarnes> emma: it dpes contain a warning about sensitve info, iirc
<Schmitty> lstarnes: it mounted  a dvd when i put that in just now
<mzz> emma: have you read both the apport wiki page and the actual apport ui presented to you when submitting an apport report?
<emma> ziroday: No one would send any apports if they were told that when they do that they may be revealing their gmail passwords and other online data.
<vince> emma -- If there is information on the bug report you don't want the devs to see then review the data being sent and don't send its an issue.  If your going to be an "investigative reporter" rather than spreading fud and raising panic bells why not contact the devs in an open forum "like the Ubuntu Forums" or a non open forum such as an email, present them with the evidence and ask why?  Coming in here screaming your head off isn't the wa
<vince> y to handle it.
<mneptok> emma: please do not scream "FIRE" in a crowded theater
<ziroday> emma: apport is not enabled on stable releases for that very reason, for development releases users are expected to know.
<Schmitty> lstarnes: i guess i have to unmount the media before ejecting it, because the button on the drive doesn't work
<fload> i know where its at and i can run it but do i really have to edit the menu shortcuts to firefox-3.5 instead of firefox?
<emma> mzz -- You are being an apologist.
<epsalon> fload, in general what you're looking for could be managed with update-alternatives, but I'm not sure firefox is installed that wy
<epsalon> *way
<mzz> emma: I don't know what the opposite of an apologist is, but that's you :P
<emma> You re all being apologists. If Microsoft did this you would not say "oh well people just need to read wikis and the fine print, it's really their fault.'
<emma> no it's not.
<ziroday> emma: and there is a large warning on the apport page explaining that you me be sending confidential information.
<emma> ziro -- That's absurd. That's not acceptable and how many ordinary users in here know about that?
<ziroday> emma: and microsoft does do this, with the "problem reporting" application.
<lstarnes> emma: do you have absolute, definitive proof that one of the devs actually knows your gmail password?
<Stumpie> anyone have a nvidia 295 working with ubuntu 9.04?
<mneptok> emma: the Ubuntu support channel is not the proper place for this topic.
<emma> ziroday: yes and it's wrong!
<ziroday> emma: ordinary users don't run the development releases.
<Firefishe> How do I get `updatedb' do include my windows partition in /media included in the command `sudo updatedb'
<fluurp> zeroday: not only there
<mzz> emma: how many ordinary users have apport enabled? Have you actually triggered the apport ui, or are you just duplicating info you've heard elsewhere?
<epsalon> fload, try sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<emma> Someone do something about this. You will be hearing more from me. But not here. Goodbye.
<thiebaude> mzz, i have it disabled
<Firefishe> How do I get `updatedb' TO include my windows partition in /media included in the command `sudo updatedb'
<kbp> fluid: cd /usr/bin and then type ln -s /firefox directory/firefx3.5 firefox
<mzz> it's not like it's trivial to turn this thing on, I had to go to a wiki page to figure out how to do it
<Caleb> Firefishe: updatedb --help?
<Johnny4> Whoa.  What's the deal here?  D:
<Firefishe> splg..sowwy ;)
<emma> Unless you really think it is okay that Ubuntu volunteers are seeing your gmail passwords, and fields you have filled in on websites with private data. Unless you really think all Ubuntu users really know they are doing that. Please look into this and fix it.
<emma> Goodnight.
<Berzerker> can someone test a highlight on me please?
<kbp> kbp: yea do the epsalon way
<lstarnes> Berzerker: does this work?
<kbp> emma: give me the source code
<Caleb> Berzerker:
<malek> gogeta: thanks - I'll give that a shot.
<DigitalKiwi> emma is a good troll
<Berzerker> yes thanks everyone.
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Firefishe> Caleb:  Already did that, Caleb.  It seems to have more ways to omit a directory search than specifying a way to do the command where it not only reads only one directory instance, but also adds it to the database.,
<Caleb> indeed DigitalKiwi
<lstarnes> emma: please provide definitive proof with your claims, or refraim from making them
<lstarnes> *refrain
<Berzerker> now for my question :P : my sound icon disappeared from my tray, any way to get it back?
<Caleb> restart gnome?
<mzz> lstarnes: a core dump seems to be part of the "complete report". It seems plausible that that'll occasionally contain at the very least saved forms data, unless firefox goes out of its way to zero out memory that previously held this data
<Johnny4> I install XChat, start it up, and first thing I read is something about security problems and privacy.  D:
<ziroday> Berzerker: readd the volume applet?
<fload> awesome thanks that did the trick
<tepidpond> Oh, it's a genuine concern, I wouldn't call emma a troll for that.
<AlexanderAzimov> Any one know the name of the RSS program that runs in the terminal?
<SquareHimself> AlexanderAzimov: Snownews
<epsalon> you're welcome fload
<kbp> I just wonder about the way firefox store our info (such as passwd), is it plain text? isnt't it encoded? if it's encoded even though they are sent to aport it's useless
<AlexanderAzimov> thank you!
<Voltaire> Hey guys I got a question
<ar10> Berzerker, it may not actually be part of your system tray, more likely an applet for your panel. Right-click on your panel > Add, and search for Volume Applet.
<puremichael> ow
<fload> epsalon u the best
<lstarnes> mzz: that would potentially contain anything in firefox's memory
<Pranky> Anyone! How to install ubuntu from iso image not from CD/DVD.
<vince> emma : and your being a scaremonger.  You've had your say and we've explained to you our side and given you some avenues to go through to actualy resolve your issue.  Your refusing.  Thank god i'm not at my job because here I can tell you if your just in here to cause issues and your not willing to listen to us then bugger off.
<Voltaire> anyone know how to mount a network folder (sftp) in dolphin
<mynameistux> pranky: try creating a live usb
<ar10> Pranky, do you already have another OS installed?
<Stumpie> do you guys have SLI working in linux? does it enhance compiz?
<mzz> kbp: apport isn't stupid enough to send scary parts of your profile from disk. The "problem" here is that it'll send a (partial at least) dump of the memory owned by firefox at the time it crashed, which you might be able to gather data from.
<ar10> Stumpie, what cards do you have?
<gartral> how can i add myself too a group?
<Pranky> ar10, I have already 9.04, but it is nor working properly.
<Goioo> 9.04 has lots of issues
<mynameistux> Pranky: all you have to do is use the live usb creator, it is in applications/accecories
<mzz> vince: thanks, "scaremonger" was the word I was looking for :)
<Goioo> I'm go to 8.10 for awhile and wait until they work them out
<mynameistux> Pranky: you can also use unetbootin
<DigitalKiwi> tepidpond: oi it's not the concern but the format of the content that makes me say emma is a troll
<Pranky> mynameistux, I am on Remote machine, I have only terminal prompt
<mzz> kbp: it *is* encrypted on disk, but unless you use a master password in firefox the data to decrypt it is also on disk
<Voltaire> Actually I'll ask the kubuntu channel
<Stumpie> I want to buy a set of Geforce GTX 295 , 1792 megabyte cards ar10
<mynameistux> Pranky: idk, maybe unetbootin has a terminal mode?
<mneptok> vince: so why would you perpetuate the topic by continuing to discuss it? please stop.
<mzz> kbp: but that's unrelated, because those files aren't sent with the report (that'd be pointless)
<mynameistux> Pranky: not 100% sure on this, but it should
<lstarnes> mzz: would the decryption key also be im memory?
<Stumpie> I have a 3x SLI motherboard
<ar10> Pranky, click system > administration > usb disk creator. You can create a live USB boot disk (much like a DVD) that way.
<mneptok> mzz: you, too. please stop.
<Pranky> mynameistux, Let me try it.
<ctmjr> gartral: sudo adduser "user" "group name"
<kbp> mzz: oh I see
<vince> mzz happy to oblige "resumes fighting with his new kernel"
<ar10> Stumpie, how many monitors and at what resolutions are you planning on running them at?
<Berzerker> ok so I added an applet in here (user switch applet), but it's really really thin and I can't right click it to remove it...
<mzz> lstarnes: I'd have to dig into the source code, but it's possible it's fairly careful with saved passwords (zeroing out memory after it's used)
<Pranky> ar10, I am on remote machine access via putty
<ar10> gartral, system>administration>users and groups.
<mynameistux> OVER NINE THOASAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
<mzz> mneptok: yeah, sorry.
<Caleb> any of you guys have an android phone
<gartral> !caps | mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ar10> Pranky, are you able to physically access the machine?
<mneptok> Caleb: i do.
<SmithX> Does anyone know of a description of all the ubuntu groups and what they're for?
<Caleb> mneptok: ahh nice which phone?
<Stumpie> ar10 right now only 1 1920x1080 HDTV but soon I want to have 4, I am an animator and artist
<Pranky> ar10, no
<mynameistux> !unetbootin
<mneptok> Caleb: HTC G1
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<roguenode> gartral: can also "sudo gpasswd -a user group"
<kbp> !lol gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol gartral
<Caleb> mneptok: same here
<SmithX> I'm used to RedHat, and there's none of this crazy excessive group management stuff
<Stumpie> I use blender
<mynameistux> !unetbootin | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: please see above
<Caleb> just flashed the new cyanogen rom to it
<Pranky> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Caleb> mneptok: is your phone rooted
<SmithX> gartral: or you can do "usermod -a -G <group> <user>"
 * Stumpie thinks ubottu is sexy
<mneptok> Caleb: off-topic for #ubuntu. and no.
<mynameistux> ubottu is like the best bot ever!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berzerker> it looks like I added some icons outside of the notification panel, how do I remove them if I Can't right click them
<mynameistux> it's ok ubottu, you ARE intelligent, I know the REAL you
<Stumpie> well, I guess i am going to buy the GTX 295... wish me luck guys :)
<Berzerker> 295?
<Berzerker> nooo
<mynameistux> OMG, I want one
<SchighSchagh> how do I set/changet he default paths to search for include header files?
 * Stumpie gives ubottu a cookie
<Berzerker> buy 2 GTX 260s, cheaper and it performs just as well
<Caleb> ?
<ar10> Stumpie, my wimpy 9800GTX can run Compiz with 16AA on 2 1920x1080 monitors without any lag or anything. two GTK 295s are almost certainly overkill (for Compiz). Compiz is very resource-efficient, even on my older 8800, it ran fine.
<gartral> !ot | mynameistux Stumpie
<ubottu> mynameistux Stumpie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kbp> Ubuntu is too good with HD4850, why need higher cards?
<mneptok> Caleb: Android discussion belongs in #android (or somesuch) or #ubuntu-offtopic. this is a support channel for Ubuntu.
<Caleb> yeah i got ya dude
<mynameistux> WIMPY 98800?!?!?! try having a 7300 go (laptop version) and THEN you can complain
<ar10> *GTX
<Caleb> as you see i stopped talking about it
<Caleb> and im already in android
<mneptok> Caleb: ah, i saw the "?"
<Berzerker> hah! I'm running ubuntu on a GMA950. I can't even use compix
<SchighSchagh> how can I change the default *system* paths to search of header files?
<Berzerker> compiz*
<ar10> mynameistux, compared to his 295 GTXs :-P. I've run Compiz on machines with no hardware graphics acceleration at all, xD
<Berzerker> so ha.
<Stumpie> I have wimpy 8800gt in SLI, but ubuntu 9.04 will not install... the main reason I am upgrading to a single card, then later to SLI after they get the SLI bug worked out
<Berzerker> foo on you all nvidia and ati users. intel for life!
<Caleb> mneptok: heh sorry
<mynameistux> how awesome would life be if nVidia opened up their drivers?
<DigitalKiwi> about as awesome as if ati did
<Berzerker> so my problem still stands, how would I clear the top bar of icons?
<mneptok> !ot > mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux, please see my private message
<Stumpie> that would be cool
<mneptok> mynameistux: last warning
<DigitalKiwi> oh wait, that happened, they still suck
<kbp> SLI is left far over by Crossfire, no way to improve SLI in the future (except developing a new thing called SLI2)
<Berzerker> or....scalable link interface....er!
<Berzerker> it's more interfacey.
<Stumpie> can I do crossfire with a SLi motherboard?
<Berzerker> negatory.
<kbp> no
 * fluurp brews coffee
<leaf-sheep> For those who use Hardy, what is 8.04.3?  Nothing more than updated packages, I take it?
<gartral> Stumpie: SLI in Nvidia specific, Crossfire is ATI specific
<Stumpie> Ok  .... wish I could, i heat ATI drivers are getting verry nice
<Stumpie> hear
<ar10> Don't buy from ATI, enemy of your freedom.
<ar10> heh
<SmithX> I can't see video in firefox unless I'm the root user--anyone know what's going on?
<alleyrat> if i have a folder that contains say 250 folders of files, and i would to take the files from each of the 250 folders in a recursive manner and move them all into one BIG directory with no 250 structure is there some easy way to do that with cp?
<SmithX> adding myself to group "video" doesn't do a thing
<DigitalKiwi> alleyrat: yes
<DigitalKiwi> well with find
<Schmitty> why is ATI an enemy of my freedom? ar10
<Berzerker> because nvidia > ati
<Berzerker> that is all.
<alleyrat> any link you know off the top of your head?
<tepidpond> Nvidia and ATI both suck...binary drivers are anti-linux.
<ar10> Schmitty, proprietary drivers.
<Schmitty> OBAMA is an enemy of our freedom
<Berzerker> million dollar question: how do I get my bar to stop autohiding?
<tribendu> hello is there any way I can install gtalk in ubuntu?
<ctmjr> Berzerker: right click it uncheck autohide
<mjheagle8> tribendu: pidgin does it
<fload> pidgin
<tribendu> ok
<tribendu> thanks
<tohsh> is it normal for me to get a ton of errors when I run utorrent? I've never had any wine errors before on it and I can not close the xterm window now without closing utorrent. Anyone know why? Running latest version of uTorrent
<Bob_Dole> I want to get an Nvidia card, so I can run folding@home (the GPU client)on linux....Nvidia works, ATI doesn't. ;-;
<SmithX> scratch that--I can see video
<mjheagle8> tohsh: utorrent sucks. try a better torrent client.
<SmithX> still no sound though, even though I'm part of the audio group
<tohsh> I like the WebUI. It's not a local server.
<fluurp> tohsh why not using the clinet that comes with ubuntu?
<tohsh> Torrentflux was so buggy.
<Berzerker> ctmjr, yeah, just couldn't find a plcae to right click it and it find the option
<tohsh> I need something with a webUI
<Bob_Dole> Transmission has a webUI I think :o
<tohsh> as the server is not a local one
<ar10> tohsh, Deluge, Transmission
<mjheagle8> tohsh: doesnt it ship with transmission?
<Berzerker> tohsh, try transmission
<mjheagle8> tohsh: did u try ktorrent?
<tohsh> thanks thanks and thanks
<tohsh> ill try transmission
<fluurp> "that one what came with ubuntu"
<Berzerker> transmission is wonderful. lightweight, etc.
<tohsh> lol
<ar10> tohsh, deluge is more similar to utorrent IMO, it has more options and customisability.
<tohsh> a couple trackers dont approve of it though? for some reason.
<mjheagle8> rtorrent is teh bomb.
<tohsh> ill try transmission and see how it goes as I use transmission on my macbook
<SchighSchagh> how can I change the default *system* paths to search of header files?
<tohsh> thanks guys
<Berzerker> is there a way to lock in the position of certain applets?
<Caleb> rtorrent is indeed nice
<Berzerker> yeah transmission for OS X is nice also
<mjheagle8> tohsh: boo macs!
<SmithX> got another noobie question
<tohsh> lol
<mjheagle8> SmithX: that's what ubuntu's for!
<Berzerker> hey if I had a mini 9, it would have OS X on it lol
<ar10> SmithX, our favourite kind :-P
<mjheagle8> lol
<orifice> When is vino-server supposed to be started ?
<tohsh> it is a mini 9 lol
<SmithX> anyone know how to use apt-get to tell you from what package a file is from?
<Berzerker> really?
<orifice> On jaunty, after install, it doesn't seem to be started after I log in.
<tohsh> yeah lol
<Moulan-> Hey, I want to buy a notebook from Hp, called mini 1000,  which comes with linux MI, and its 100 dollars cheaper than the one with windows xp, after i get it here, is there any chance to make a dual boot with ubuntu jaunty , and maybe with windows xp? considering there is no CD ROOM in this notebooks, would it still be possible and how ; ? Thanks a lot!
<Berzerker> throw OS X on that lol
<tohsh> thats what i meant
<tohsh> my macbook is a mini 9
<Berzerker> oh lol
<Berzerker> yay
<tohsh> haha
<Berzerker> Moulan-, why yes.
<tohsh> amazing.
<mjheagle8> os x is as proprietary as it gets.
<SmithX> like, with rpm you'd do rpm -qf <file> or something
<Lafitte-> Berzerker: i wish it all worked on my mini 10  but doesnt
<tohsh> it does.
<tohsh> mydellmini.com
<mjheagle8> and its slow, overpriced, misleading adds, etc.
<ziroday> Moulan-: you can install ubuntu with a usb stick. See !install
<lstarnes> SmithX: apt-file search filename
<tohsh> UNLESS you have teh Z520 chipset
<tohsh> then you are fail
<ziroday> SmithX: use apt-file
<Berzerker> Moulan-, if you can access a windows computer, you can use win32imagewriter to write a ubuntu netbook remix image to a flash drive and install it from there. I'm using the ubuntu netbook remix on a Mini 1000 right now.
<Berzerker> that's how I installed it.
<Lafitte-> i have lenovo 10
<Moulan-> thanks I was also thinking of using an extarnal usb cd room, would the bios recognize it and let me boot from the ubuntu cd from an extarnal usb cd room?
<Berzerker> yes
<SquareHimself> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berzerker> I used that option once as well.
<ziroday> Moulan-: it should do
 * jifli facepalm
<Berzerker> USB flash drive would be cheaper though. :P
<SmithX> but, when I do, say, "apt-file find /usr/bin/renice" for example, it gives me dozens of results
<maco> !ops | SquareHimself
<ubottu> SquareHimself: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mjheagle8> SquareHimself: looks like its not working, lol
<Berzerker> you only need a 1GB max.
<Moulan-> hehe nice
<SquareHimself> lol
<Moulan-> so it is possible :D
<SmithX> it should only have been installed from a single package
<Berzerker> indeed. That's how I've done it the past 3 installs I've done.
<pcfreak30> im trying recordmydesktop but what frame rate shouls i put it as. its gets all messed up like when windows doesnt respond and you drag the windows all over the place
<maco> Myrtti: thanks
<fluurp> lol, that was...fast
<mjheagle8> pcfreak30: 30 should be plenty
<Berzerker> although, I'm on the windows version. but you have the advantage of having a SSD drive. and opt for the 16GB if you can
<tribendu> how can I install microsoft office 2007 in ubuntu?
<maco> fluurp: i was in -ops and said it there before i called ops
<pcfreak30> ive tried 30
<Berzerker> tribendu, you use open office.
<ziroday> pcfreak30: 25-30 is a good number. It depends on how strong your machine is
<Moulan-> :D
<fluurp> allright ;)
<vince> Gotta restart to try this folks BRB
<pcfreak30> it doesnt turn out well, might upload a sample
<Berzerker> tribendu, it supports docx/pptx/xlsx IIRC
<tribendu> but I like MS Office 2007
<SmithX> so, apt-file search is actually not what I want, since it apparently finds where your file is in *all possible packages*
<tribendu> I have open office
<Berzerker> openoffice is extremely similar
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: so does oo
<Moulan-> thanks a lot, i will order it now and i will come here if i need help doing the ubuntu install, cya thanks!
<SmithX> whereas what I want is to know what package it was actually installed from
<arooni_____> i have a bunch of music i'd like to get OFF my ipod and into ubuntu jaunty.  is there a way to do this?
<Berzerker> mjheagle8, yes that's what I said. oo supports those formats.
<ziroday> tribendu: you can virtualize windows, and then run MS Office 2007. Otherwise you have to use a native linux office suite.
<maco> arooni_____: should be able to copy it into your library within rhythmbox
<mjheagle8> SmithX: what file is it
<SmithX> mjheagle8: /usr/bin/renice
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: sry, i wasnt paying too much attention
 * valkyrie smirks
<Berzerker> mjheagle8, heh. np :P
<mjheagle8> SmithX: i can tell you what it does.
<crdlb> SmithX: apt-file find /usr/bin/renice gives two results her, one for /usr/bin/renice and one for /usr/bin/reniced
<Myrtti> SquareHimself: take your bot elsewhere
<SmithX> mjheagle8: I already know what it does
<SquareHimself> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<Fireko> !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notbruenig> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<Fireko> !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<notbruenig> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fireko> !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<valkyrie> ahahahaha
<valkyrie> !!!!
<FloodBot3> Fireko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notbruenig> !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo !vomit !echo EPIC
<Fireko> What
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> notbruenig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notbruenig> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Moulan-> -_-
<valkyrie> aaahhaa
 * valkyrie rofls
<crdlb> SmithX: two results here, that is
<maco> !hammertime
<Berzerker> well I fail
<mjheagle8> SmithX: may i ask why you neet to know what its from?
<maco> !hammertime
<Berzerker> I hit fn+F1 by accident
<SmithX> crdlb: but it's still searching all packages that it knows of--what I want is for it to tell me which package it was actually installed from
<maco> aw
<valkyrie> Ubuntu got pwnd?
<valkyrie> ^^
<crdlb> SmithX: dpkg -S will do that
<SmithX> mjheagle8: in general, I'd like to know where file XYZ is installed from
<maco> valkyrie: its just a chatbot
<valkyrie> Its mine
<DigitalKiwi> valkyrie: nah, just retards being retarded
<valkyrie> Sorry
<maco> valkyrie: people like to troll ubuntu channels
<valkyrie> xDD
<valkyrie> Ya
<mjheagle8> SmithX: ah, okay.
<FloodBot3> valkyrie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> valkyrie: that's your bot? stop being a jerk
<valkyrie> Mayyybe
<crdlb> SmithX: relatedly, dpkg -L will list the files in an installed package
<Bob_Dole> My network crashed momentarily :/
<SmithX> crdlb: yes! thanks! dpkg -S seems to work perfectly!
<SmithX> crdlb: this is more like the rpm command that I'm familiar with
<Valk{Windows}> o...o
<Berzerker> Bob_Dole, heh, so did mine. but that was my fault. I hit the sleep button by accident. lol
<SmithX> crdlb: dpkg -L is another think I wanted to know about--thanks again
<fluurp> i removed all 3 of them from my keyboard , lol
<Voltaire> I love ssh
<pcfreak30> http://rapidshare.com/files/266808388/out.ogg.html
<vince> HURRAY!!!! New kernal with disable.ipv6 flag and my internet is fast agian!!! *HAPPY DANCE*
<SmithX> crdlb: why does ubuntu have 2 package managers?
<Berzerker> fluurp, sleep buttons?
<Bob_Dole> Berzerker, I have no idea what happened.. it may have been this 8 port switch. I bypassed it and everything started working again
<pcfreak30> it gets al jacked up
<code_blocks> can't find the output of a cpp file in code blocks
<Valk{Windows}> So. Why do people troll ubuntu so much =P
<lstarnes> vince: are you absolutely sure that ipv6 was the cause?
<tohsh> I'm getting a whole lot of Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display :1:0
<crdlb> SmithX: do you mean apt-get and dpkg, or what?
<fluurp> yeah, sleep, wake up and power off
<SmithX> crdlb: yeah
<Berzerker> Bob_Dole, 8 port switch? using it for what. you have 8 computers? lol just get wireless lol
<maco> Valk{Windows}: they like to make themselves feel superior to deal with their inferiority complexes
<lstarnes> vince: if it was, it was probably due to an interface having an ipv6 address on it
<crdlb> SmithX: apt-get:yum::dpkg:rpm
<f4000> hello
<Voltaire> hi
<Berzerker> fluurp, heh. on the HP minis, the power off is kind of hard to accidently hit. so I don't worry about it
<Myrtti> Valk{Windows}: move to #ubuntu-ops, now.
<code_blocks> can't find the output of a cpp file in code blocks, where is the console output window ?
<pcfreak30> SmithX, what two. ubuntu only uses 1. apt-get, others are only gui frontends
<SmithX> I'm not familiar with yum, actually--but I can read about it
<fluurp> :)
<duckwars> I'm sorry, but how do I see all drives (mounted or unmounted) connected to my computer. I'm more concerned about seeing the unmounted drives as "mount" shows me all the mounted ones
<lstarnes> pcfreak30: there is also aptitude, which is a replacement for apt-get
<vince> lstarnes : It was slow befor I disabled, It is fast when its not.  I ran with Ubuntu 8.10 with IPv6 disabled before and never had an issue.  Do you have any better idea's?
<SmithX> pcfreak30: I think you have it backwards. apt-get is a wrapper around dpkg
<maco> lstarnes: its fairly common for crappy networking hardware to cause lags when ipv6 is enabled. the proper fix would be to get a not-crappy router / switch / etc :P
<qhoxie> does anyone know of a centralized file sharing implementation that stores the files on the server?  like (s)ftp but with search, etc
<crdlb> SmithX: I mean dpkg is the actual package manager; apt-get just handles fetching dependencies and repositories
<Bob_Dole> Berzerker, I have 15 computers. But I'm current connected to the 24port switch instead..with a 30ft cable. and Not all of these will use wireless(I noticed ubuntu locks up after a few days if I have the wireless card installed and enabled)
<Gnea> qhoxie: p2p
<code_blocks> can't find the output of a cpp file in code blocks, where is the console output window ?
<SmithX> crdlb: thanks for the info
<qhoxie> Gnea: ?
<Gnea> !p2p | qhoxie
<ubottu> qhoxie: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<vince> maco : The issue is my crappy ISP unfortunatly I don't have much say in the matter
<Voltaire> maco: or when your not on a unvirsity network or accessing university material
<pcfreak30> SmithX, uh, from what i know, dkpg only installs. aptitude uses apt-get and apt-get uses dkpg
<lstarnes> pcfreak30: I thought aptitude was separate from apt-get
<pcfreak30> you can have apt-get and not aptitude but not other way around
<tohsh> Anyone know what Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0". mean?
<SmithX> pcfreak30: yep
<Berzerker> Bob_Dole, strange. :P
<mjheagle8> lstarnes: they're pretty much the same thing
<maco> vince: if you actually HAVE ipv6 access though...i think the issue goes away. the trouble, iirc, is the lag waiting for ipv6 requests to time out. i use miredo to get ipv6 access
<Wiseman> grr
<Wiseman> I can't get brasero to work right, can anyone help?
<qhoxie> Gnea: yeah none of those meet the criteria of storing central
<code_blocks> can't find the output of a cpp file in code blocks, where is the console output window ?
<duckwars> please, how do I see unmounted drives connected to my computer so i can use the mount command to mount them?
<Goioo> just found some matched RAM I bought from a street vendor in Japan wasn't good
<pcfreak30> aptitude needs apt-get/dkpg but apt-get doesnt need aptitude
<vince> maco What exactly is miredo?
<Goioo> Posted about 1300 errors in memtest86+
<Wiseman> vince:  Shit
<SmithX> aptitude is just a high-level interface to dpkg
<maco> vince: the unix implementation of the teredo protocol. it routes ipv6 over ipv4
<vince> Wiseman : oooooooooohh kay
<pcfreak30> remember that aptitude is also a cmd interactive tool,
<lstarnes> vince: it uses the teredo protocol for creating an ipv6 tunnel over ipv4
<Wiseman> Oh wait, that's Mierda
<maco> vince: my isp has no ipv6 access, but i can use ipv6.google.com and ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<mjheagle8> maco: why use ipv6 at all?
<Berzerker> how do I remove/move the power meter for the battery?
<vince> maco : is there any particular benifit to this other than not having to beat ubuntu into submission over IPv6 each update?
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: should be in the options
<Berzerker> eh
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: right click...?
<Berzerker> no right click option to move or remove from panel
<pcfreak30> but what is with my video recording. its at 30 fps, and 40% quality audio disabled. im using a hdtv lcd for monitor tho. http://rapidshare.com/files/266808388/out.ogg.html. its recordmydesktop
<maco> mjheagle8: for me the reason is to make web admins notice when they get hits from ipv6.google.com and so hopefully they start deploying ipv6 sites, seeing the demand. they need to do it sooner or later (where later is within 3 years), and sooner is better
<afed> guten tag fraulines
<mjheagle8> maco: ah, okay.
<Berzerker> ah it's in the options
<maco> vince: see what i just said to mjheagle8
<Berzerker> but I can' move it to a different notification area
<maco> afed: deutsche --> #ubuntu-de
<afed> maco: gotcha, i'm actually an english speaker
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: there only is one notification area
<maco> afed: ohok
<fluurp> afed frauleins spelled wrong ;)
<afed> haha
<Berzerker> I added another. :P
<Jeruvy> afed: gutentag you have a q?
<afed> Jeruvy: yes
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: how? and why?
<afed> concerning installing ubuntu on software raid and/or LVM
<mjheagle8> Berzerker: seems pointless
<afed> i don't see the options in the installer?
<Berzerker> add to panel > notification area. and because I want to separate system ones from program ones
<vince> Ahh ok
<vince> Maco: ahh ok
<orifice> I have an issue with my Xclient script that prevents me from loggig in via gdm.  I can log in via failsafe gnome session scripts though.  Whats the location of these scripts ?  I'd like to diff them
<vince> Im so happy I can stream in high def now.  Wheeee thank you thank you thank you.  I forget who pointed me at that so long ago
<Schmitty> ahem
<afed> so what am i doing wrong?
<maco> vince, mjheagle8: also, one of my friends is an ipv6 hacker ;) the technology is actually pretty darned COOL
<Bob_Dole> Be back in a bit, off to fix Dinner
<afed> at least give me an rtfm
<SmithX> and yet another noobie question incoming!
<maco> orifice: ~/.xsession i believe
<Voltaire> I hate doliphin..
<Voltaire> anyone know how to get doliphin out of full screen
<SmithX> anyone know of a something I can install to be able to change my monitor resolution from the desktop?
<Berzerker> so new problem: I added a user switcher applet and it's extremely thin and I can't right click it to remove it.
<Jeruvy> afed: my recommendation would be to use parted to setup the raid prior to install.  Im a big advocate of building your HDD prior to installing 'anything' :P
<maco> Voltaire: i <3 split pane in dolphin. i think you can just click the middle button on the right
<Jeruvy> afed: or gparted
<maco> Voltaire: you know minimize, maximize/restore, close...?
<Voltaire> Maco: yeah I love that about it,
<maco> Voltaire: i dont use a normal window manager so i cant really try though
<afed> Jeruvy: well am i going to be able to work with LVM then from the installer just by making physical volumes in advance?
<Voltaire> maco: but atlast there are no minimize, maximize, close buttons
<afed> Jeruvy: or do i have to make the volume groups and logical volumes in advance too?
<afed> Jeruvy: IIRC the ubuntu installer used to do that?
<SmithX> I'm using fluxbox desktop--how to change the screen resolution?
<orifice> maco: that file doesn't exist for me.  Is there a system default in /etc ?
<Jeruvy> afed: assuming the raid works.. yup.  I personally don't have much faith in any disk partitioner :P
<Voltaire> maco: its full screen with no titlebar, started the menus
<maco> Voltaire: oh...i dont see a fullscreen option in any of the menus. is your window manager crashed?
<afed> Jeruvy: sure but did that stuff get removed from the installer or am i just a retard?
<maco> SmithX: "xrandr" will list available resolutions
<pizzledizzle> how do you send email to an account that's on the same machine?
<afed> Jeruvy: please tell me "yes ubuntu removed raid and lvm from the installer for reason foo" if that is the case
<maco> SmithX: and umm...."xrandr -s 1024x768" is the deprecated way to change resolution...manpage may list a new way
<Voltaire> maco: doubtfull, I can tab about of it and see other apps and they work fine, even rebooted
<SmithX> maco: thanks for the info
<Jeruvy> afed: I won't answer that for many reasons...but check and see.  I don't know if your situation is 'supported' or not, unfortunately.
<maco> afed: raid and lvm were NEVER in the gui installer. the text installer still has them
<Stumpie> I get to install xubuntu at work tomarow morning. I might go in early so i can do it in the nude.
<afed> maco: ah
<pcfreak30> anyone have any clue about why i cant get decent screen capture... http://rapidshare.com/files/266808388/out.ogg.html
<maco> Voltaire: :-/ this reminds me of a bug i saw filed where firefox would do the same thing
<Stumpie> pcfreak30, try gimp for screencapture
<maco> Voltaire: but i think the firefox thing only happened when firefox and compiz intersected and only for a handful of people
<maco> Voltaire: i assume youre using kwin?
<maco> Stumpie: er...that says .ogg i think they want a screencast not screenshot
<Crash2108> Does anyone konw if the Beatles were atheists?
<maco> Crash2108: offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | Crash2108
<SmithX> maco: now my resolution is much more readable. but, it would be nice if I could do it from fluxbox somehow
<ubottu> Crash2108: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stumpie> oh, sorry pcfreak30 ... thanks maco
<pcfreak30> Stumpie, uh, no. i mean sceen ecording, not print screen
<bazhang> !screencast > pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30, please see my private message
<maco> SmithX: there's a gui for gnome you can install, i guess... but no, fluxbox doesnt have much config utils other than the ones for configuring fluxbox itself
<error404notfound> i have to backup some directories, and only root has access to them, i have chosen duplicity as a tool for backup, however ssh for root is disabled, so i need another uid 0 account just for the backup's purposes. or should i create a new user with group as root?
<Voltaire> maco: good question, pretty sure, I'm running doliphin in a gnome environment, but I don't think that would matter any
<maco> Voltaire: are you using kubuntu or are you using dolphin in ubuntu?
<Stumpie> VLC might have a way to record the screen via VNC
<maco> Voltaire: ok then its either metacity or compiz. is it composited?
<maco> Voltaire: this sounds like youve found another piece of that annoying compiz bug
<SmithX> maco: there's a gnome package or something I can get for changing the res that'll work in fluxbox??
<Voltaire> maco: haha oh joy
<maco> SmithX: sure. all it does is call xrandr like you just did :P
<raul_> ño
<SmithX> maco: what's the name of it?
<maco> SmithX: oh wow there are a ton of them. run "apt-cache search xrandr" in a terminal and pick your fave
<tohsh> Anyone know where the default configuration file location is for transmission? cant seem to find it
<Voltaire> maco: thanks for the tibit, I think I know how to fix it
<SmithX> maco: thanks
<maco> SmithX: ubuntu default is gnome-randr-applet
<maco> Voltaire: nkwith ff, youd hit f11 twice, i thi
<pcfreak30> bazhang, uh. tried most. hear good hings bout rmd, never knew ffmpeg could. but still want to know whats with my recoding.
<SmithX> speaking of which, is it possible for apt-get or something to give me a description of a package before I decide to install it?
<maco> Voltaire: with ff youd hit f11 twice i think*
<maco> SmithX: apt-cache show <package>
<SmithX> maco: thanks again! you're the man!
<Voltaire> maco: or that would work, beats what I was thinking about doing, now to get my vnc to like me enough to let me do that
<maco> pcfreak30: with specific settings istanbul can work without crashing. i forget the only known workng combination
<maco> SmithX: woman, actually ;)
<pcfreak30> maco, uh, it never crashes, it just outputs bad video. please look for yoyr self.
<pcfreak30> http://rapidshare.com/files/266808388/out.ogg.html
<Berzerker> how do I reset all of my panels?
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Berzerker> well thanks lol
<SmithX> maco: man as in human is neutered!
<pcfreak30> at 40% quality, 30 fps
<maco> pcfreak30: oh maybe it was gtkrecordmydesktop that crashes then.  one of them crashes during video save, the other creates un-play-able videos. i just know istanbul "works" with certain settings
<qhoxie> does anyone know of a centralized file sharing implementation that stores the files on the server?  like (s)ftp but with search, etc
<Berzerker> bazhang, most excellent. thank you kindly.
<maco> pcfreak30: i believe turning off istanbul's audio settings is one of the things that makes it work better
<bazhang> Berzerker, you're welcome
<Wiseman> so I'm installing XP in virtualbox....hoping for the best
<Berzerker> now is there any way to move the battery indicator all the way to the right? to keep the system icons separate from the program icons?
<cfedde> Wiseman: works well enough for me.
<pcfreak30> macro, i might try it, i installed it, but i like rmd, its just somethings up with the encoding/capture. its horrible.
<Berzerker> and the network icon
<Wiseman> used to dual-boot, don't want to do that anymore
<maco> Berzerker: program icons? programs shouldnt be in the notification area...
<Berzerker> like pidgin and xchat
<vince> maco : IPv6 is great.  The fact my ISP sucks is the problem
<Berzerker> the tray icons
<maco> Berzerker: also, i think the battery is its own applet, not part of the notification area
<SmithX> maco: know why xrandr isn't showing 16:9 widescreen resolutions for my widescreen monitor?
<duckwars> how can i use sudo permissions in the gui finder?
<duckwars> gknautilus?
<Berzerker> it's in the notification area, it moves with the area
<maco> SmithX: likely your monitor isnt informing X that it can do them
<bazhang> duckwars, why do you need to
<SmithX> maco: so a driver problem? I know I can do it in windows xp
<maco> SmithX: xrandr manpage has a way to add a mode
<Voltaire> maco: Thanks got it, the f11 trick didn't work, i just switched to metacity.
<error404notfound> bump!
<orifice> hmm it looks like X is crashing when starting in non-failsafe mode.  I've diffed the X logs in failsafe and in normal modes and I only get the stacktrace as the diff.
<bazhang> !gksudo > duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars, please see my private message
<orifice> Something else must be cause X to crash.
<maco> SmithX: not the driver, but what the monitor lists as possible. windows is more inclined to list modes the monitor doesnt explicitly say it supports (which is why it reverts after 10 seconds automatically...in case it really doesnt support it)
<bazhang> duckwars, be very careful using that
<duckwars> bazhang: I'm trying to copy from one USB hard drive to another and I don't have the permissions to write to the spot I want to write to.  I need gui so I can see progress
<duckwars> thanks
<maco> Voltaire: ok well glad something worked for you
<pcfreak30> maco,  dam istanbul works better. its could use tweaking boyt is good. dont know ehat rmd prob is.
<SmithX> maco: you're an incredible source of wisdom--thanks
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] Last night I used my laptop in a local computer club. Today: '~$  ip addr; 2: inet 192.168.178.11/24.' /etc/resolv.conf includes an entry 'nameserver 208.67.222.222'. Still Firefox can't find the server at e. g. projects.gnome.org. How to continue bug-squatting?
<duckwars> wait, this gksudo won't work. I want to use the gui finder and drag and drop from one folder to another
<maco> Berzerker: ohhh....ok see gnome calls that the notification area and any app that just lives in there instead of staying in the window list is in violation of the GNOME HIG ...ie "doin it wrong"...theyre only ever *supposed* to show up to tell you something and then go away when theyre done telling you that thing (such as "hey! you got a PM!" then disappear when you look at the PM)
<Berzerker> I'm using the ubuntu netbook remix, btw, so I don't have a "window list" :P
<Berzerker> well I kinda do
<Schmitty> has anyone here used lxde?
<maco> Berzerker: that long area at the top that lists what apps youre using :P
<gartral> maco: you mean libnotify, yes? the notification area is wheree iconified apps live (Pidgin, the Ubuntu One Client) or am i wrong?
<Berzerker> wouldn't that be at the bottom in gnome?
<Berzerker> top in kde
<maco> gartral: wrong. apps are NOT supposed to iconify in gnome. period.
<maco> Berzerker: in UNR its all at the top, i thought
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> but it's not long. :P so that's why I got confused
<maco> Berzerker: kde puts everything at the bottom. normal gnome puts notification at top and window list at bottom
<c4pt> where can i get a pvops ubuntu kernel from in a .deb package?
<Schmitty> who here likes lxde?
<Berzerker> ah.
<error404notfound> Schmitty, i do :D
<Schmitty> k
<c4pt> like this kernel or higher for pvops? 2.6.30-rc3-tip
<Schmitty> im going to install it then
<gartral> maco: then what are we supposed to do with pidgin, UOC, and wine apps? let them perma clutter our lower panels?
<maco> gartral: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/desktop-notification-area.html.en
<maco> gartral: yes
<c4pt> where can i get a pvops ubuntu kernel from in a .deb package?
<error404notfound> Schmitty, its light like XFCE and good looking, PCMAN is a great file manager
<maco> gartral: or use workspaces as a third level divider for your windows. thats why they were invented
<gartral> maco: even though when there in the lower panel they take up MORE ram than being iconified? what are those of us with 512 mb systems too ddo/
<maco> gartral: the idea of putting a bunch of little icons so tiny theyre hard to differentiate and hit properly in one place is one of those bad things carried over from windows
<maco> gartral: huh? how does the memory use change? are you suggesting # of pixels required to be colored in makes a difference?
 * gartral runs a panel display at 1280x1024 and has no problem telling green pidgin icon from orange UOC
<maco> gartral: what is UOC?
<gartral> maco: no, but i notice a deffinate drop in memory usage when a program is iconified, versus when its minimized
<maco> gartral: "The utility of the notification area decreases rapidly when more than about four icons are always present. For this reason, icons that appear only temporarily in response to events are preferable."
<Zuzenak> does anyone know how to make a usb wireless mouse work with 8.10?
<eross> i have AWN and screenlets running, I accidentally added a panel but the delete panel option is grayed out. How do i get rid of it? This looks like the original panel when I first installed jaunty, with the applications, folders, etc.
<gartral> maco: Ubuntu One Client, i acronymized it like 5 lines back >.>
<maco> gartral: i didnt know what you were acronymizing though :P
<Berzerker> I like having a clean running app area. :P
<maco> Berzerker: does UNR have workspaces?
<Berzerker> now if only I could get thunderbird to iconify
<Berzerker> no idea.
<Berzerker> :D
<maco> i never minimize OR iconify *shrug*
<c4pt> where can i get a pvops ubuntu kernel from in a .deb package?
<maco> i just have 9 workspaces
<tbryant> My "NowPlaying" Screenlet doesn't work with Rhythmbox (or many other music players), can anyone help?
<Berzerker> yeah I used spaces when I used OS X. it's handy.
<fluurp> "just"
<gartral> maco: considering that the UOC has no resident window, and the only way you know its running is the iconified proccess.. that self-defeats your statement
<maco> Berzerker: we had 'em first :P
<Berzerker> it's kinda awkward using it in linux though, no idea why. :P.....oh I know lol
<Zuzenak> is pici around?
<Berzerker> does anyone use alltray?
<maco> gartral: that was a quote from the GNOME HIG.  the UOC was apparently developed without regard for GNOME...just like cross-platform apps like Pidgin & XChat.  Pidgin, however, is set to default to only showing an icon when you can get IM
<Berzerker> tried to install that but it says I need gtk2.0 or something
<eross> that's what I'm trying to do, i want to add more workspaces, how do I do that?
<fluurp> on kubuntu i used it
<turutosiya> hi
<maco> Zuzenak: i think /whois would tell you that
<turutosiya> how do i install ubuntu one into jaunty?
<gartral> maco: ive never experienced that behavior
<maco> gartral: is it a profile carried forward from before jaunty?
<maco> gartral: new users in jaunty have that setting
<Zuzenak>  because this is JimmyDee on zeus' account and I am trying to fix his problem
<maco> eross: you need that panel to add more workspaces i think.
<eross> sudo kill to get rid of gnome-panel worked
<maco> eross: is the workspace switcher on the panel right now?
<gartral> maco: nope, fresh install, and ive allaways seen the little green icon an it's allways turned too a yellow smiley face on message recived, and i used both the Ubuntu repos and the pidgin PPA
<Berzerker> so what does ubuntu one do exactly?
<maco> eross: er...ok then
<eross> i can get it back
<eross> where is it at maco?
<maco> Berzerker: you put stuff in ~/Ubuntu\ One/ and then it gets uploaded to your storage space and then if you have another machine setup for it, you can pull it down there. its like large file transfer for people who dont have anywhere to ftp their stuff
 * gartral thinks there is no problem with iconified proccesses
<maco> Berzerker: IMO, it's NFS with a GUI
<Berzerker> so...it's like iDisk
<maco> eross: right click -> add to panel
<maco> eross: add the workspace switcher
<Zuzenak> ok how to upgrade ibex to jaunty?
<maco> eross: then right click the workspace switcher and go to its properties. change the # of workspaces in there
<gartral> maco: except that permissions arent stored with NFS and are with Ubuntu One
<maco> eross: er...wait a second.... are you using compiz or metacity?
<eross> compiz
<prince_jammys> !upgrade > Zuzenak
<ubottu> Zuzenak, please see my private message
<Berzerker> maco, what's the default key to switch workspaces
<maco> eross: oh. then you can set it in compiz instead. do you have the really ugly compiz configuration thing?
<maco> eross: the one that's confusing, not the simple one?
<maco> Berzerker: ctrl alt + left/right
<gartral> Berzerker: ctrl+alt+left/right/up/down
<Berzerker> maco, this concludes our test of the emergency broadcast system. yes UNR does in fact have workspaces. :D
<eross> no it just gives me 3 options, basic, nice, or extreme.. something like that
<Zuzenak> could someone tell me how to dist upgrade?
<gartral> gives Berzerker a tracker cookie
<prince_jammys> !upgrade > Zuzenak
<Berzerker> wewt.
<maco> eross: ok install compizconfig-settings-manager
 * gartral watches Berzerker through the cookie
<Berzerker> Zuzenak, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * Berzerker eats it.
 * fluurp is yellous
 * gartral watches Berzerker guts... "Mmmm... Gutsy"
<maco> eross: and umm *thinking* itll go into system -> preferences -> advanced effects?
 * Berzerker downgrades to 7.10
<redbrain> hey what kind of permissions would make a user unable to cd out of there home dir and just give them access denied
<prince_jammys> cd to where?
<maco> eross: then in there there's a general section...um go to the first section of settings at the top....then in one of the tabs it gives you, there'll be a question about "horizontal virtual size" ... set that to the # of workspaces you want
<prince_jammys> redbrain: missing the executable bit on a dir
<maco> redbrain: if you want to restrict them to their own home, look at setting their default shell to rbash (restricted bourne again shell)
<maco> redbrain: i believe thats one of its features
<Zuzenak> thank you priest
<redbrain> yeah i have put any extra users into a jail kit chroot
<redbrain> but just wondering does it make sense to use rbash in there
<prince_jammys> ah, i thought the inability to cd was a problem, but it's what he wants
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] Last night I used my laptop in a local computer club. Today: '~$  ip addr; 2: inet 192.168.178.11/24.' /etc/resolv.conf includes an entry 'nameserver 208.67.222.222'. Still Firefox can't find the server at e. g. projects.gnome.org. How to continue bug-squatting?
<Berzerker> if you're a user on a multiple user computer, then yes, that is what someone would want.
<oguncak> hello my friends. what can i do to add a right-click menu entry "open as root" for a folder? for example, when i want to enter the /bin and make changes, it does not let me. i want to right click and select "open as root" and do my work.!!
<Berzerker> oguncak, use terminal
<kindofabuzz> oguncak, open up synaptic and search for nautilus, you will see several scripts you can install, open as root is one of them
<kindofabuzz> oguncak, or sudo nautilus
<Berzerker> is there a fix for the "open containing folder" option in the firefox downloads window?
<Berzerker> asks me what program to open it with and lists non.
<oguncak> ok thanks, i'll check out.
<Berzerker> none*
<tuxwulf> Is there an applet which shows harddisk activity in the panel, or some such desktop place?
<eross> that's it, thanks
<collimic> ok so here is a question I cannot seam to find an answer to. When I log into ubuntu server 8.10 it gives me a short bit of system information. what is the command to make that redisplay if I ever need to look at it.
<prince_jammys> cat /etc/motd
<pog> hello, I have a problem with a printer, after changing the ink, the printer-functions (like copy) work, but a print from a ubuntu always say "ink low". where the status of the ink is stored? How can I reset it?.
<kust0m> here's a related motd question.. what rebuilds the motd to show the available package updates, etc?
<collimic> the information it give si system load, Swap usage, users logged in, usage of /, Temperature, Memory usage and processes.
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, gksudo for graphical apps, and warn of the dangers of using with nautilus
<shah16> collimic: dmesg ??
<bazhang> tuxwulf, conky?
<prince_jammys> collimic: ah, that must be a new thing
<pietro> hey
<prince_jammys> new-ish, since my release is old
<kust0m> collimic: if you just want to see what was shown at login "cat /etc/motd" seems to work for me on a 9.04 system
<collimic> if I look in the motd file it is there. how can i recreate it?
<AlexanderAzimov> Good night all!
<tuxwulf> bazhang: .. thanks, I'll look!
<pietro> hey guys
<bazhang> tuxwulf, great thread on the forums on how to set up from scratch
<collimic> cat .etc.motd is the information that is showed. is there a way to get updated info?
<pietro> i don`t know where i am
<shah16> collimic : try dmesg
<kust0m> shah16: right, but what actually causes the file to be rebuild/regenerated?
<prince_jammys> heh, he'll be bombarded with info
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 tuxwulf
<bazhang> pietro, ubuntu support channel
<joejc> is it possible to make a icon for a folder like desktop?
<pietro> ok thank you bazhang
<pietro> is like a live forum
<Berzerker> who uses xchat here?
<joejc> i might
<shah16> kust0m: collimic asked in his question " what is the command to make that redisplay if I ever need to look at it"
<bazhang> pietro, yes support forum for Ubuntu OS, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<orifice> so I've narrowed the problem down to gnome-settings-daemon
<oguncak> when i click to open an mp3 file, it uses directly totem player. how can i assign rhythmbox as the default player for music files?
<joejc> version me if u want, im on a freinds comp and everything is odd
<eepberries> Why would my non-administrative user account not be able to find my connected scanner? It works fine with my main acount, but when I use a non-admin account, SANE can't find my scanner
<pietro> ok perfect
<Berzerker> irssi
<pietro> thank you again
<joejc> it has a gui
<bazhang> oguncak, right click properties?
<kindofabuzz> oguncak, right click it and choose properties and you will see
<kust0m> collimic: try running "update-motd"
<joejc> when did irssi get a gui?
<pietro> maybe i come back if i ll need it
<pietro> bye
<Berzerker> no idea?
<Berzerker> says you're on irssi
<kust0m> irssi has a gui?
<bazhang> no of course not
<lstarnes> I think there were plans for irssi to have a gui
<collimic> Just an FYI do not make a typo in the fstab it is not easy too fix after you reboot. lol
<joejc> is it possible to make a icon for a folder like desktop?
<kust0m> collimic: i tend to check that with "mount -a" after i make changes. might be a better way, not sure.
<collimic> It is. I just forgot to run it . lol
<oguncak> thanks, it worked. and another help; for the music folders, how can i assign a right-click entry as "open with rhythmbox"? (however, that mentioned a little bit windows, sorry.. but it is useful!!)
<SmithX> maco: I added a new modeline and got the resolution I wanted
<bazhang> oguncak, check preferred applications, and assign there if you wish
<SmithX> however, I have one minor problem--my desktop image didn't scale accordingly (or rather it scaled too much and now it's too big for my resolution)
<nman> Hi does anyone know if there's a way to make my server act as a usb slave drive?  e.g. if I have a media player that can connect a usb drive, can I make it connect and play files off my server?
<Jeruvy> oguncak: http://www.foogazi.com/2007/11/05/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu/
<kust0m> nman: i'm betting that would take some hardcore hardware hacking (say that 3 times fast..)
<bazhang> nman, a media server? such as mediatomb?
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<leaf-sheep> nman: Maybe you want !sshfs
<kust0m> 96k? wow.
<maco> SmithX: i have no idea about that one. sorry
<SmithX> maco: that's alright--you gave me a ton of help tonight
<leaf-sheep> !sshfs | nman
<ubottu> nman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<SmithX> is it possible to read historical messages from this channel? such as during the time I was disconnected?
<bazhang> !1984 > SmithX
<ubottu> SmithX, please see my private message
<nman> I'd like to know too, I got disconnected
<bazhang> nman, /msg ubottu logs
<greyz`> Yes, you can do that, but first you must obtain the orb of Kackalash.  Good luck with THAT.
<losher> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<qhoxie> does anyone know of a file sharing system that stores the files on a central server? like samba or ftp with search, etc
<losher> qhoxie: do you mean nfs ? That's a common way to server files on linux...
<qhoxie> losher: no i mean something like directconnect or waste but storing on a central server
<bird7> 0.0
<SmithX> how does one update their apt cache?
<SmithX> I don't see firefox3.5 in it
<pog> does anybody know how to find someting in a "weechat" ?
<bazhang> SmithX, what version of ubuntu
<lstarnes> SmithX: it should be firefox-3.5
<apoleo12> hawlo
<SmithX> bazhang: nubuntu 8.12 Beta candidate
<bazhang> SmithX, Ubuntu?
<SmithX> bazhang: no, nubuntu
<apoleo12> Where can I have my pointer size bigger?
<tuxwulf> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<bazhang> SmithX, that's not Ubuntu
<iceblock> you feel my soul, you always wth me when im on my own, you give me life, darkness gives me light and life
<bazhang> iceblock, please take chat elsewhere
<SmithX> bazhang: it's a different distribution of ubuntu, like kubuntu or xubuntu
<bazhang> SmithX, downloaded from www.ubuntu.com ?
<lstarnes> SmithX: I don't think it's an official variant
<iceblock> baz: jelly since im in the nightclub relaying my fun
<SmithX> bazhang: it can't find firefox-3.5, either--I know there must be a way to update the cache
<iceblock> pussy
<bazhang> !ot > iceblock
<losher> SmithX: their web page talks about #zdsec
<ubottu> iceblock, please see my private message
<bazhang> iceblock, no need for that language here
<Jeruvy> !ot | iceblock
<ubottu> iceblock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SmithX> losher: updating the cache should be general to ubuntu
<bazhang> SmithX, ask in nubuntu support channel
<iceblock> im parting enjoy the kiwi love
<SmithX> bazhang: there's no one there, unfortunatley
<losher> SmithX: I don't make the rules about what's on or off topic...
<bazhang> SmithX, all the more reason to get Ubuntu
<SmithX> bazhang: nubuntu should have all the same packages as ubuntu
<SmithX> it's the same thing as ubuntu--it's just a certain set of installed packages
<bazhang> SmithX, #nubuntu NOT here
<eut> banshee, amarok, or gtkpod? any opinions?
<bazhang> eut, for what
<apoleo12> Where can I have my pointer size bigger anybody?
<SmithX> ok, different question: how does one update the ubuntu cache? (I just downloaded ubuntu and installed it)
<bazhang> apoleo12, cursor?
<eut> bazhang, for personal preference, these seem to be the popular 3 options and i wanted to get some advice on what works best for you
<bazhang> eut, for syncing iPod? banshee
<tohsh> How would I tell the transmission-daemon to autostart on reboot?
<fluurp> brb
<apoleo12> bazhang: yes
<eut> bazhang, yeah, i just want to get some music on it. its a nano 16g
<gartral> bazhang: whats the difference between asking a support question about nubuntu and xubuntu here if the core packages and kernal are the same?
<bazhang> eut, banshee should do, best to try it out
<SmithX> wait, did I say nubuntu? I'm sorry, I made a type--I have plain ubuntu
<eut> bazhang, ok, thanks.
<losher> SmithX: well, why didn't you say so in the first place.... :-)
<p-f> what are the odds of my setup bursting into flames if I upgrade from 6.06.2 straight to 9.04?
<bazhang> !derivatives > gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<apoleo12> buz: i keep gettin smaller pointer after i had it resized a notch or two then revbooted and returned to aorginal size
<SmithX> losher: sorry, I'm just a noob
<apoleo12> ive forgotten where tho?
<bazhang> p-f, dont do it. will break. /msg ubottu upgrade
<iceblock1> yaay back
<bazhang> iceblock1, stay on topic
<iceblock1> ok brain eggs
<apoleo12> bua: i keep gettin smaller pointer after i had it resized a notch or two then revbooted and returned to aorginal size
<iceblock1> why dosent my 4870X2 work
<apoleo12> bazhang: i keep gettin smaller pointer after i had it resized a notch or two then revbooted and returned to aorginal size
<apoleo12> oops sorry
<iceblock1> give me the answer
<bazhang> iceblock1, that makes no sense
<iceblock1> why dosent my 4870x2 work in ubuntu
<iceblock1> come on
<iceblock1> i want a answer
<kindofabuzz> what is a 4870x2?
<iceblock1> of course not
<FloodBot3> iceblock1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceblock1> you dont even have one
<rfreiberger> how do I execute a shell script?
<bazhang> apoleo12, themes customize pointer (right click change background
<gartral> iceblock1: we cant provide an answer unless you tell us what the ambiguated modle number refers to device wise
<rww> I believe a 4870x2 means two ATI Radeon HD 4870s working in CrossFire mode.
<iceblock1> how do i makre my sapphire 4870X2 work in ubuntu 9.04
<iceblock1> you ediot
<kindofabuzz> ban this fool
<gartral> !atittude | iceblock1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atittude
<bazhang> iceblock1, no need for the language
<gartral> !attitude | iceblock1
<ubottu> iceblock1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shah16> rfreiberger: ./<filename> , make sure to chmod +x before executing
<kindofabuzz> no one even knows what a 4870X2 is
<apoleo12> bazhang: OMG! i missed that!
<iceblock1> now idiots a lang, fools, thats why lixs, is a lowered version of all OS in the worls
<redbrain> hey what permissions shoudl you give webapps so apache can write to them instead of just doing chmod 777 which cant be the right way
<apoleo12> i got that now thanks baz
<fluurp>  4870X2 is a fan
<rww> Or, rather, two RV770 GPUs (the GPUs from the 4870) on one card. Or something else silly like that.
<kindofabuzz> iceblock1, speak english
<Zxcvb> what would cause slow (over 10 minutes) restoration from hibernating?
<kindofabuzz> slow ram?
<gartral> wow.. we need an anti-flamer sheild
<p-f> bazhang, thanks, it's exactly what I needed :)
<rww> gartral: We do, they're called ops, they do their job pretty well :p
<redbrain> hey what permissions shoudl you give webapps so apache can write to them instead of just doing chmod 777 which cant be the right way
<gartral> Zxcvb: either very slow (or bad) ram, or more commonly, an Nvidia gfx card with nvidia drivers version 180
<rww> redbrain: chown then to user and group www-data, then chmod 770.
<adroel> #Mataram
<losher> SmithX: just google ubuntu firefox 3.5 ok?
<adroel> help !!!! i am a newbie, i don't know how to compile a tar.gz format
<ONR|> !list
<gartral> !source | adroel
<Zxcvb> gartral: oddly enough, the image restores much faster (percentage goes up faster) if I just hold enter
<losher> adroel: what's it a tar.gz of?
<gartral> i think we broke ubottu with that one
<adroel> fire fox-3.5
<rww> !ff35
<bazhang> adroel, what version of ubuntu
<redbrain> rww: so is it adduser <user> www-data then chown the files user:www-data then chmod 770?
<gartral> somone reboot the bot!
<adroel> 9.04
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> adroel: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bazhang> firefox-3.5 is in the repos adroel
<ONR|> um
<losher> adroel: are you really planning to compile from source? THere are easier ways to get ff3.5
<jado> does someone know a linux software to play piano (with the computer keyboard)?
<ONR|> file serving
<rww> redbrain: that'd work, yeah.
<ONR|> where
<bazhang> ONR|, what files
<gartral> ubottu: is flooding
<SmithX> losher: ah, what I'm reading says that firefox-3.5 hasn't been packaged yet
<ONR|> muse new album
<SmithX> thought I read about someone installing it with apt-get here earlier
<Zxcvb> gartral: any idea why holding down a key such as enter would speed restoring from hibernation?
<adroel> ok thank's, i'll try it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is flooding
<redbrain> rww: thanks man :) problem was i didnt do the chown of the files i just adduser to www-data and hoped it would work doh! :P
<losher> SmithX: see ubottu's msg above...
<maco> SmithX: firefox-3.5 exists on jaunty and is default on karmic
<adroel> BTW i luv ubuntu very much
<gartral> SmithX: its not...as ff3.5... its shiretoko.. mozilla's prerelease name
<bazhang> ONR|, wrong channel
<ONR|> sry
<ONR|> where ..
<rww> !piracy | ONR|
<ubottu> ONR|: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tohsh> I accidently locked my firewall and can't ssh into the server. Anyway around this without getting remote support?
<gartral> Zxcvb: not without knowing the models numbers and charecteristics of all your hardware
<lstarnes> ONR|: this network does not have file sharing
 * fluurp lol'd
<ONR|> no no freenode .... have to file serving bot
<losher> tohsh: can't think of one, unless you have another way in....
<bazhang> ONR|, stop please
<ONR|> yes.
<hellhound> can someone help me with a script that checks if a process is running and if it is not then perform a command?  so far I have t='bin/pid of wine' while [ -n "$t" ] do t='/bin/pidof wine' done   if [ -z "$t" ] then ...blah blah.... fi   exit 0        but it does not seem to be working
<SmithX> losher, maco, gartral: thanks for the info
<gartral> hellhound: pastebin the script, it looks like your omitting quite alot with "... Blah blah..."
<Zxcvb> gartral: going to try setting nohz=off, do you know if there is a way to do that without rebooting?
<SmithX> I didn't know the package repositories were different for different releases
<adroel> ASK!!! how could i restore my ubuntu when some thing wrong happen, please email me at adidesigner@hotmail.com
<losher> SmithX: good job it wasn't for nubuntu, eh?
<SmithX> I would have thought all releases/distros would all draw from the same set of repros
<gartral> Zxcvb: not without knowing what nohz is  :\
<bazhang> adroel, sbackup?
<Zxcvb> gartral: disables the tickless kernel
<kust0m> SmithX: different libs and whatnot
<EagleScreen> adroel: try partimage
<maco> SmithX: things'd break if they tried to all share the same libs
<gartral> Zxcvb: no.. i dont belive you can swap kernels without haveing a xen hypermonitor
<Zxcvb> garatral: it's a kernel option, much like acpi=off
<Schmitty> how do I stop x
<gartral> Zxcvb: thats still considered a kernal swap
<Zxcvb> oh well
<SmithX> maco, kust0m: I guess, but still I'd think the package manager would resolve all dependencies and versions and libraries that you need
<maxagaz> is it possible to disable window decoration for epiphany in gconf, or do I have to use devilspie ?
<bazhang> !sbackup > adroel
<ubottu> adroel, please see my private message
<gartral> Schmitty: /etc/init.d gdm stop
<oguncak> hi friends. i wanted to listen to a radio on the internet, and it put two options "play with windows media player / winamp". when i tried wmp to play it, firefox made a search for a suitable plugin and couldn't find one. how can i solve this problem? can i play that stream using totem or sth else?
<ortsvorsteher> Schmitty: open a terminal, type in there " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" instead that you using gdm
<maco> SmithX: there are certain versions in each release. if you grab a binary built for one release and try to use it on a different release, it may be VERY unhappy
<kust0m> oguncak: if you use the winamp version it will use mp3 streams
<kust0m> oguncak: most likely, at least
<gartral> oguncak: try VLC... or perhaps Mplayer
<SmithX> maco: that's true--it's all precompiled I guess
<maco> SmithX: exactly. is not gentoo :P
<losher> SmithX: and that just between-release compatibility. Between-distro compatibilty would be an order of magnitude more work....
<hellhound> gartral, here you go http://pastebin.com/m32e76740
<crx686> Hi I have ubuntu server running with ebox. I have my website up but I'm having a problem trying to copy my webpages to the server it says i have no permission to copy my pages over. Does anyone know how to copy webpages over?
<SmithX> I guess I'll just need to compile from source
<Stargazer> how can i look at my comp's temps?
<oguncak> when i chose the winamp option, it says: [playlist] NumberOfEntries=1 File1=http://strm-2.uk.medianova.tv:4000 .... and stuck..
<gartral> molasses-fox
<Kartagis> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<losher> SmithX: hope you have lots of cpu. ff is massive...
<Kartagis> !msn
<gartral> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ortsvorsteher> !amsn | kartagis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<ortsvorsteher> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Schmitty> ortsvorsteher: i am using twm
<losher> gartral: which latest edition is that?
<Kartagis> there is a problem with msn's notification server on pidgin
<Zxcvb> oddly enough, nohz=off fixed the slow boot problem
<ortsvorsteher> Schmitty: so stop x with the script under /etc/init.d ( may its twm ) . Do you install new drivers for your graphic card?
<SmithX> thanks for the help, everyone!
<SmithX> new question:
<Zxcvb> now if only I could figure out why after hibernating, my battery goes from 100% to 50%
<losher> !ask | SmithX
<ubottu> SmithX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SmithX> is there a way to forge my OS identity? e.g. instead of saying I have ubuntu, webpages and such think I have windows XP
<gartral> hellhound: umm.. are you forgetting to point to the executable somewhere in there? also, i believe, cedega, like wine, requires the definition of it's ENV path too work
<Schmitty> ortsvorsteher: so i just installed fluxbox and I can't run it until i kill the current twm session
<lstarnes> Schmitty: you could try changing your browser's useragent string
<SmithX> yessier ubottu--just a habit from lesser frequented channels
<gartral> bazhang: did kick that man simply for his username?
<adroel> ASK !!! what is recomended tool for download manager as fast as IDM on windows?
<fluurp> can i "replace" totem and rythmbox with vlc media player? i mean : JUST HAVE vlc for mp3's and movies?
<ortsvorsteher> Schmitty: may you press ctrl + alt + backspace?
<losher> SmithX: I believe that's commonly done by various browsers to fool various sites. See lstarnes msg above
<gartral> adroel: flashgot or downthemall
<SmithX> lstarnes: useragent string just affects browser, right? or does it contain os version as well?
<lstarnes> SmithX: at the protocol level, it contains OS info
<lstarnes> SmithX: you might need to install an extension for useragent switching
<lstarnes> SmithX: otherwise, look for useragent in about:config
<gartral> SmithX: it ussualy contains OS version, and some other info, but IE (8 especially) is known for only sending the version of the web browser
<jado> hi, i'm trying to install the source from there: http://vmpk.sourceforge.net/#Download but when i write 'cmake' i get the help of cmake i am asked a path or something
<adroel> <gartal> is it resumable?
<lstarnes> jado: cmake .
<lstarnes> jado: remember the . in there
<gartral> adroel: only if the stream your downloading from's host allows you to resume
<Pranky> Vmware or Vmplayer for ubuntu 9.04
<jado> lstarnes: i get this: http://pastebin.com/f5b571057
<SmithX> I'm not just saying this, but I'm really impressed by the level of knowledge in this room
<SmithX> sure enough--checking about:config, I see that my user agent string has "ubuntu" in it
<lstarnes> jado: read the errors that come before it
<fluurp> thats why im repeating this
<fluurp> can i "replace" totem and rythmbox with vlc media player? i mean : JUST HAVE vlc for mp3's and movies?
<SmithX> IE just confuses the issue by hiding part of it
<hellhound> gartral, hummmm the game runs fine and the xset r off works as well... but when I am done with the game it will not run the command xset on which is why i think the while loop is not working correctly
<bazhang> Pranky, vmware-server -workstation or -player? for what?
<Pranky> player
<rfreiberger> has anyone worked with Wine in Ubuntu 9? I am having issues running any Win game
<jado> lstarnes: i'm sorry i messed the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252340/
<bazhang> Pranky, dont see an actual question there
<shahzad> hi i need help for hibernate problem with my ubuntu jaunty
<Schmitty> how do I set what window manager will start? I need to make this change in shell
<Pranky> bazhang, I want VMplayer to run other os in ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> rfreiberger, check the appdb and help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | rfreiberger
<lstarnes> jado: you might not have the right Qt development packages
<hellhound> gartral, i do not know if the loop is the problem or the way it is identifying if wine is running... i have my system monitor up and i see when a wine process is running and when it stops
<jado> lstarnes: qmake --version says that Qt is at 4.5.2
<lstarnes> jado: that doesn't mean that you have all the development files
<ubottu> rfreiberger: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jado> lstarnes: but i think i have them since i've compiled kdevelop4 (i needed a lot of dev files for this one)
<bazhang> Pranky, with or without usb support
<Stargazer> how can i look at my comp's temps?
<lstarnes> jado: what about libqt4-dev ?
<jado> lstarnes: yes i have it
<Pranky> bazhang, with usb support
<shafi_> I have some broken packages , and now I can not install any package on my laptop, I have also tried apt-get install -f but I am getting this error : "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<bazhang> Pranky, there is also virtualbox to consider then.
<lstarnes> jado: I'm not sure how to fix the error that you got then
<lstarnes> jado: you may need to run ccmake . first
<Pranky> bazhang, can you send me url or name where I can download
<bazhang> Pranky, virtualbox-ose (no usb support) in repos, with usb ---> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<jado> lstarnes: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7420/ccmake.png
<lstarnes> jado: press c, then prss g
<lstarnes> *press
<Pranky> ok, Thanks
<adroel> WANTED !!! I am a newbie, but i think i just fallin in love wit ubuntu, and i need someone to be my guide, please send me an email adress who can i ask in case of i got a trouble with my ubuntu
<hellhound> gardar, any ideas?
<bazhang> adroel, better to read a guide book, let me get you a link
<bazhang> argh
<lstarnes> adroel: asking in this channel or the forums usually works
<shafi_> how to recover broken packages
<jado> lstarnes: presing c shows me a window with the same error than just before; and then pressing g gives nothing
<shafi_> ?
 * apoleo12 pats bazhang's back
<SmithX> hmmm--I just downloaded the tar.bz2 from firefox.com, untarred, and it runs without a problem
<SmithX> i wonder how in the world that worked
<losher> shafi_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-320934.html
<jado> lstarnes: what about this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/637079/cmake-compilation-error-unknown-cmake-command-qt4wrapui
<SmithX> according to my user agent string, I'm using ubuntu intrepid
<lstarnes> jado: I'm not sure how to use that
<SmithX> what's everybody's favorite firefox addon?
<SmithX> Mine's got to be vimperator
<losher> SmithX: they make a fairly generic compilation for ff that runs on most linuxes, so I'm not entirely surprised.
<jado> lstarnes: hm i deleted the CMakeCache and now it began to work
<fluurp> mine is spellcheck, lol
<prodigel> hi all. I want monitor the data transfered from my computer during some http requests, to make sure it's done through ssl. do you know such tools i can install?
<jado> lstarnes: --   package 'alsa>=1.0' not found
<lstarnes> prodigel: you could try wireshark
<P_Kable> hi , I want to install kubuntu clean and keep my /home from ubuntu, will I still have eveything in place after installing kubuntu ?
<gartral> prodigel: wireshark
<SmithX> fluurp: spellcheck isn't an addon, it's part of firefox
<jado> lstarnes: but alsa is already the newest version
<SmithX> prodigel: you can use wireshark, tcpdump, ettercap, ...
 * fluurp failed
<lstarnes> jado: it's probably looking for the development files for it
<gartral> SmithX: its aspell... packaged with ff
<prodigel> SmithX, which is easier to use?
<SmithX> prodigel: wireshark definitely
<prodigel> SmithX, for my purpose at least
<prodigel> SmithX, thanks.
<prodigel> gartral, thank you
<jado> lstarnes: alsa-source?
<oDesk> hello all
<prodigel> lstarnes, thank you too ;)
<lstarnes> jado: I don't know what the package is
<shafi_> losher: I have tried but I am getting this error: "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.E: Unable to correct dependencies"
<lstarnes> prodigel: you might need to run it as root, but I'm not entirely sure
<prodigel> lstarnes, that's no issue
<jado> lstarnes: maybe this: libasound2-dev - shared library for ALSA applications. Development files
<Caerbannog> hello
<lstarnes> jado: that might be it
<losher> shafi_: I've never seen your particular error before, so I think it's comparatively rare. Keep googling is your best bet...
<oDesk> using wget http://someurl.com/123.pdf  would save the file as 123.pdf, sometimes the filename dynamicaly generated and it's also saved as 123.pdf ... iwant to keep the dynamically generated file name .. how to ?
<SmithX> why does firefox not look as clean as it does on windows? is it the window manager/themes i'm using?
<jado> lstarnes: thanks that's working :)
<jigs> How to make memory usage in MB and not in % on CONKY system monitor?
<hellhound> gardar, any suggestions after looking at the script.  The game (cedega) runs fine but when I close the game it does not seem that the scripts goes through the while loop or the way the loop is checking if a program is running is not working not sure which
<losher> hellhound: add some echo statements so you can debug the thing...
<SmithX> and yet another question: why does fullscreen mode revert to normal mode whenever I switch desktops?
<apoleo12> because it comes out of it
<SmithX> I love running ff vimperator in fullscreen mode, but it's a pain to have to keep putting it back into it every time I switch desktops
<kraut> moin
<apoleo12> press F11 at one keystroke if you can blindfold it
<oDesk> i mean to download the file and save it using the server-suggested filename? using wget ?howto?
<SmithX> I always have to look at the keboard to find F11, plus that's painful
<SmithX> there must be a way to keep it fullscreen
<shafi_> is it possible to edit the list of broken packages manually?
<shafi_> via a text file or somthing similar?
<apoleo12> look at every time?
<apoleo12> SmithX: but you know, mine's seem to stay at fullscreen whenever I go
<greyz`> `
<losher> shafi_: you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/status *carefully*. Make a backup of it before you start...
<hellhound> losher, gardar, ok I added comments (http://pastebin.com/m75a2b4ca) in the terminal i see the comment "Starting Game" and "Start of Loop" but then I get a  hanging cursor and no other comments or action
<SmithX> apoleo12: maybe it's a fluxbox thing or something then
<apoleo12> what is that anyway? music software?
<lstarnes> apoleo12: fluxbox is a window manager
<shambat> hi all, I am looking at a tcpdump on my DHCP machine, and I see these messages: http://pastebin.com/m426233e1 are the DHCP messages not coming through from my end?
<apoleo12> oh
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox apoleo12
<losher> hellhound: echo $t each time you set it also to see what values it's getting...
<apoleo12> ok checking it now...
<losher> shambat: looks to me like A is sending dhcp requests and B is replying saying that it has been configured not to reply. firewall? dhcp server not running?
<hellhound> losher, ok the terminal just keeps spitting out "/bin/pidof wine"
<apoleo12> is it me or tonight is slow than ever?
<losher> hellhound: ah, an important clue. You need backticks not single quotes t = `/bin/pidof wine`
<hellhound> losher, what re backticks?  these "  ?
<lstarnes> hellhound: or t = $(/bin/pidof wine)
<lstarnes> hellhound: a `
<losher> hellhound: on my keyboard, it's the key *under* the ESC key.
<apoleo12> technically under the tilde
<apoleo12> but yeah...
<losher> hellhound: yeah, what apoleo12 said...
<hellhound> losher, lstarnes, gardar,  awesome that worked!!!!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!
 * losher says: "ah, the small victories..."
<shambat> losher: so I need to setup my iptables to accept those DHCP requests then I guess
<sluurp> omg my ubuntu just ferezed >_<
<sluurp> *freezed
<losher> shambat: yes, or they'll never reach your dhcp server. Note the "admin prohibited" in the icmp msg...
<losher> sluurp: froze
<jado> i'm currently trying vmpk (virtual midi piano keyboard) and it seems that i have a midi problem since i have no sound
<sluurp> yeye, im sorry
<apoleo12> or frozed ;)
<losher> apoleo12: please try not to confuse the non-native speakers. Or the Americans...
<apoleo12> I thought it was unified?
<Karmic> Hey guys I recive a nasty error when I try to install PacketTracer in Karmic(Alpha3) dpkg: error processing PacketTracer-5.2-u.i386.deb (--install):
<Karmic>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/local/PacketTracer5/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4.4.3') what is the problem ?
<sluurp> hes not confusing me he is correcting me
<losher> apoleo12: see what you're done now?
<kust0m> Karmic: what app are you using to install?
<losher> apoleo12: you're -> you've
<apoleo12> what? he was praising now!
<sluurp> stop
<sluurp> :)
<apoleo12> haha
<apoleo12> Slurpee: so it has "frozed" but you're still here...?
<Karmic> kust0m: the PacketTracer it's a .bin package and install it using ./<package name>, at the beginning of installation it tells me that tar and gzip -> invalid compressed data
<Slurpee> ?
<sluurp> after a manuell reset, yes
<losher> Karmic: a corrupted download?
<apoleo12> slurP : my appologies...
<apoleo12> Slurpee: my appologies...
<Karmic> maybe..
<Slurpee> no prob
<kiaas_> So, my ISP is sending my a new DSL modem, because my old one can't handle 3mbit/s speeds... speedtest just told me my connection was going 3.03mbit/s without the new modem.
<losher> Karmic: well did you download it manually, e.g. using ascii mode instead of binary mode? Or incomplete? Otherwise, I would have to guess it's been mis-packaged
<shambat> losher: I get this from /var/log/messages: dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:11:22:33:44:55 via A: unknown network segment (sorry, using A and B for generality)
<losher> shambat: unknown network segment? Sounds like you dhcp server doesn't know what do with the packet. Is dhcpd misconfigured?
<Karmic> losher : I'll try to redownload and see if there are any changes
<mr_lou> Can someone help me? I need to burn a DVD ISO image - but at the slowest possible speed to increase the chance of stupid DVD players being able to read it. I've tried Brasero and Gnomebaker, but even though I set the speed at e.g. 2.4, it still burns at much higher speeds. Preferable I'd burn it at 1x speed if possible. Can I set speed using the dd command? Anyone?
<losher> Karmic: let me know...
<Berzerker> damn liferea is awesome
<Crash2108> I remember what I was going to ask!
<pretender> running ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix on a EPC1000HA and after updates last night wireless stopped working.  wireless networks don't even appear now
<Berzerker> get a better netbook. :P
<Crash2108> How do I get an IP of a machine on a network so I can SSH into it?  Do I have to port forward?
<losher> mr_lou: I usually burn DVD-R at 4x using growisofs. I get really good results with that...
<Berzerker> check your router settings
<apoleo12> Actually wehn I do an update ona  partiular software some things aren't working untill i found it rto get itback in working order
<Berzerker> DHCP client table
<Berzerker> apoleo12, ok, what?
<mr_lou> losher, I have a stupid player that won't read much, and one that reads a bit more. But I'd really like to be able to burn at 1x speed.
<llml> i'm working on a bash script, some of the commands should be done as super user. but the others should NOT. how can i let it run automatically? not stopped by the sudo password requirement
<mr_lou> losher, Do you know what 1x speed means? How many bytes pr second? Maybe I could set obs attribut of dd to that....
<mr_lou> dd obs=1024
<apoleo12> Berzerker: Im just pointing out the obvious as an advice thats all...
<apoleo12> just doin a bit of conribution...?
<mr_lou> or sumthin'
<Berzerker> apoleo12, I just didn't understand what you said
<Berzerker> lol
<losher> mr_lou: it may not help. Too slow can also cause errors. And some brands of dvd work better than others. Any reason you aren't using growisofs which is designed for burning dvds?
<sluurp> uh huh
<llml> Anyone: I'm working on a bash script, some of the commands should be done as super user. but the others should NOT. how can i let it run automatically? not stopped by the sudo password requirement
<losher> mr_lou: growisofs  -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=file.iso
<mr_lou> losher, Don't know growisofs. I just searched App Manager for "burn" and found Brasero and Gnomebaker, which is also designed for burning dvds. Will look for growisofs now then.
<Gnea> llml: just add a function to check the id to see if it's root or not
<mr_lou> losher, growisofs doesn't appear to be in App Manager.
<apoleo12> Berzerker: dont know what part you dont get or or wasn'T for you :P
<losher> mr_lou: it's in a package called dvd+rw-tools
<Berzerker> apoleo12, don't worry about it
<llml> Gnea: then automatically run? not interrupted by sudo password requirement?
<oDesk> want to download the file and save it using the server-suggested filename? using wget ?howto?
<losher> oDesk: can't you just do wget <url> ?
<mikejones> aight this is an easy question how do i can ubuntu 8.10 login background wallpaper?????
<Gnea> llml: it doesn't even do sudo or go anywhere near there, just see if the account running it is a root account or not. how you run it from there is up to you.
<mikejones> i mean change
<jefimenko> i tried switch users in gnome and now it seems that i'm stuck at a terminal. does anyone know how i can get back to my X session?
<oDesk> losher: for ex. http://some.ur/i.php?id=12   -> file name will be i.php?id=12 while for ex. it should be  "title.jpg"
<anathematic> how do I check what my current shell is?
<Gnea> llml: if [ `id -u` == "0" ]; then blahblahblah; else if [ `id -u` != "0" ]; then yadayadayada; fi    something like that
<Berzerker> anathematic, what it is?
<llml> Gnea: yeah, gotcha, maybe we are not focusing on the same problem.
<anathematic> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> anathematic, like...bash or..?
<anathematic> I spotted something on a blog for $PATH or sometihng to tel me but I since lost it
<anathematic> yes
<llml> Gnea: i mean. say, in the script: touch xxx; sudo touch xx
<mikejones> anybody knows how to change ubuntu 8.10 login wallpaper?
<shambat> losher: could be ... new to dhcp, so I can't really tell for sure :)
<Gnea> llml: what i'm saying is, in the script, if it's a root account, it can touch the script, otherwise it can't.
<Berzerker> anathematic, ubuntu uses bash by default, if you don't change it
<losher> shambat: and I'm working from ancient memory....
<oDesk> losher: someone asking the same question here http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-user@lists.gentoo.org/msg01369.html but the answer never  works for me
<Gnea> llml: what i'm saying, is that the script itself should be run by sudo
<jado> do you have a white page on: http://www.tvsubtitles.net/?
<anathematic> Berzerker: I'm just looking at crontab at the moment and it says SHELL=/bin/sh is that bash?
<anathematic> (this is probably a stupid question huh?)
<Gnea> llml: otherwise you create more subroutines than is necessary
<Berzerker> uh
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> that is sh
<Berzerker> lol
<lstarnes> anathematic: /bin/sh is either the bourne shell (sh) or dash
<FloodBot3> Berzerker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Berzerker> blah
<lstarnes> anathematic: bash is usually /bin/bash
<anathematic> mmm
<anathematic> ahh well that would make sense
<llml> Gnea: i see, then all commands in the scripts will be run as sudoers, right?
<Berzerker> lstarnes, support stealer. :(
<Gnea> Berzerker: actually, /bin/sh is, by default, linked to /bin/dash these days
<anathematic> can I change into sh and change back to test a command?
<lstarnes> anathematic: yes
<llml> Gnea: but i need some of them run as normal user
<Berzerker> Gnea, well yeah. the point was it's not bash. :P
<Gnea> llml: if you allow them to, yes
<Karmic> losher: The problem was a corrupted archive, thanks for your time.
<anathematic> lstarnes: wouldn't be able to tell me how, would you? :)
<lstarnes> anathematic: sh
<losher> oDesk: so it's actually a bug in curl & wget. Try lynx? or links?
<lstarnes> anathematic: type the commands you want to test
<lstarnes> anathematic: exit
<Gnea> llml: well if it's in sudo already, then it'll "just work" as another user
<losher> Karmic: good to know...
<anathematic> oh
<anathematic> duh
<anathematic> ty lstarnes
<llml> Gnea: if a file is touched by a sudo command, then its owner will root. i don't want it
<Gnea> llml: this is what chown is for
<lstarnes> llml: you could put sudo before the individual commands or include chown/chmod
<llml> Gnea: thats just an example, the actual command is not touch, and produces a batch of files
<Gnea> lstarnes: he wants to put sudo commands in the script. i told him he should just run the script via sudo from the commandline, and have a function that checks to see if it's being run via sudo or not within the script to tell it to run or not run certain things in certain ways depending on the result
<llml> lstarnes: yeah, but when i run i, i have to provide password at every sudo commands
<nitjas> llml: are the sudo and non-sudo commands mutually exclusively run?
<anathematic> thanks guys :)
<Gnea> llml: I understand. but if you're running the script as sudo already, then it's already privelaged, and thus you can just use simple commands within the script to achieve the goal you wish to accomplish
<llml> nitjas: yeah
<lstarnes> llml: echo "password" | sudo -S command
<Gnea> llml: that's why you just run the script itself via sudo, that way you only do the password once
<lstarnes> llml: that is very insecure though, but it might work
<Trolly> UBUNTUBUNTUBUNTU!
<llml> lstarnes: looking into that
<nitjas> llml: then why dont you with Gnea's suggestion if user is root then (sudo command) if user is not root then (non sudo command)
<Trolly> alter schwede!
<nitjas> llml: before every command
<Gnea> llml: the only way to really do it the way you're thinking is with expect, and that is extremely insecure, since you'd have to store the password within the script itself
<lstarnes> llml: use extreme caution with that
<Trolly> Jetzt erzählt ihr mal nicht so einen Blödsinn, ja?
<llml> nitjas: i want it run not interrupted by the providing password requirement
<lstarnes> llml: anyone able to view that script would then be able to view the stored password
<Gnea> !english | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<llml> lstarnes: gotcha!
<fluurp> he just insulted us
<fluurp> lol
<jefimenko> i tried switch users in gnome and now it seems that i'm stuck at a terminal. does anyone know how i can get back to my X session?
<Berzerker> woah
<Berzerker> I didn't understand that
<Berzerker> lol
<kiaas_> jefimenko,  try startx
<Trolly> hä? wat is los?
<lstarnes> llml: normally, you only need to enter the password the first time if the commands run within a short time
<nitjas> llml: if user is su then he has to provide the password once, if user is non-su then he is not asked for it. You want to eliminate that single challenge too?
<kust0m> jefimenko: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Trolly> lalalalala
<lstarnes> llml: if you can, find a more secure methond
<Gnea> llml: well, you can either beat your knees with a baseball bat or you can swim with beautiful women, figuratively speaking
<jefimenko> kiaas_, kust0m: my X session had lots of stuff open... it's really important for me to recover my work
<Berzerker> wat.
<Trolly> llml
<Trolly> llml
<Trolly> llml
<FloodBot3> Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shambat> losher: this is my iptables rules: http://pastebin.com/m21003a28 can this mean that iptables is blocking the DHCP reqs?
<llml> Trolly: ?
<kiaas_> jefimenko, if x died, all of it is closed
<Berzerker> lol
<jefimenko> kiaas_: i don't think X died
<kust0m> jefimenko: erf..uhm..so basically x is running but the decorations are gone? or?
<Trolly> lalalala
<Gnea> !offtopic | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kust0m> jefimenko: like the gnome panel and whatnot
<Trolly> i was born in grevenbroich!
<jefimenko> kust0m: no, i don't see X at all, rather I see the startup service messages
<Berzerker> Gnea, I really don't think that's having any effect.
<Trolly> was erzählt ihr denn da alle?
<Gnea> Trolly: we don't care. do you have a question?
<llml> lstarnes, Gnea: thank you all!
<jefimenko> kust0m: i.e. "* Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd", etc.
<Paavi2_0> !de | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jefimenko> kust0m: it's a bare terminal like before gdm/X starts
<Trolly> hä? ob ich was zum qustionen hab? aber sicher!
<Berzerker> Paavi2_0, win.
<oldude67> !op | trolly  no english off topic
<ubottu> trolly  no english off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kust0m> jefimenko: i think theres a way to drop to a term and leave x running, but i don't recall what it is..did you hit alt and a function key maybe?
<Gnea> Trolly: please /join #ubuntu-de
 * fluurp facepalm
<Trolly> ach, ihr seid mir auch amaranths!
<Trolly> wer ist ChanServ?
<kust0m> Trolly: buh bye.
<jefimenko> kust0m: no, it happened when trying to switch users
<SIM22EVD> Is it possible to have some help with Installing Firefpx
<SIM22EVD> *firefox
<Gnea> SIM22EVD: only if you ask the question
<Berzerker> ctrl+alt+F1 should leave X running, but drop to a terminal
<nitjas> llml: why dont you create two separate scripts. one for su and the other non-su commands?
<Berzerker> did for me anyway
<jefimenko> kiaas_: "ps ax | grep X" returns a row like this: 8236 tty7     Ss+  631:22 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<jefimenko> kiaas_: so i think it's still running
<llml> nitjas: they are interlaced
<SIM22EVD> How can I install Firefox 3.5.2 after downloading the files and extracting them
<gauravkittz> neone have aspire one with them
<Berzerker> SIM22EVD, sudo apt-get install firefox
<llml> Gnea, lstarnes: one more question, sudo without -S provided is not reading its password from stdin, is it?
<Gnea> SIM22EVD: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<kust0m> jefimenko: i have no clue..i'm not entirely sure what happens when you switch users on ubuntu
<gauravkittz> aspire one
<llml> then where the hell does it read from?
<SIM22EVD> where do I get sudo apt
<lstarnes> llml: no.  It is reading directly from the terminal device
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, no, but if you're asking about how well it works, the guide reports it works well. I'm on an HP Mini
<Gnea> llml: sudo by itself reads from stdin
<lstarnes> SIM22EVD: in a terminal
<Gnea> SIM22EVD: in a terminal
<Berzerker> SIM22EVD, it's already on your computer. just type that in a terminal.
<lstarnes> SIM22EVD: there should be an executable for firefox in the extracted directory that you can run directly
<gauravkittz> @Berzerker i'm satisfied with ubuntu... just wanted to know about sidux
<gauravkittz> what is it??
<MadGirl> somebody said it was showing all errors or that emerge -uDNvt @system @world does bring up (brought) up packages... but it seems maybe not all of them .... or it is a recent problem or a problem because we usually assume you are working from a root terminal, unless we tell you to logout of the root terminal
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, looks like another deb based linux
<Gnea> MadGirl: wrong channel?
<llml> lstarnes: yeah, man page says so, i can't tell the difference between stdin and a terminal device when stdin is the terminal input device
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, with KDE
<gauravkittz> ya it is... i'v heard it runs well on netbooks
<gauravkittz> is it true
<MadGirl> Gnea: i don't know
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, you won't get much better than UNR with a netbook.
<Gnea> MadGirl: this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo
<MadGirl> Gnea: but this is day two of non sequitors
<gauravkittz> ya thats true
<lstarnes> llml: what usually happens on the terminal is it captures characters from the keyboard input then feeds them into STDIN
<gauravkittz> so u'r using ubuntu on hp
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, yes.
<lstarnes> llml: sometimes, programs will request to capture directly from the terminal and bypass STDIN
<gauravkittz> awsm distro i may say
<Gnea> MadGirl: plus, what you said had nothing to do with any current discussion.
<llml> lstarnes: so terminal device comes first?
<lstarnes> llml: yes
<llml> lstarnes: very clear!
<llml> lstarnes: thanks a looot!
<SIM22EVD> Istarnes: I cannot find an executable file.  Can you help me or guide me through it?
<llml> :)
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: UNR works 100% out of the box on the ZG5 model of the aspire one
<malda> hello
<malda> i got a problem getting my wireless card to work
<lstarnes> SIM22EVD: it's named firefox
<gauravkittz> what;;s the boot time
<gauravkittz> ??
<Berzerker> SIM22EVD, just open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> SIM22EVD: executable files in linux rarely ever end with .exe
<Berzerker> gauravkittz, not too bad. maybe 20-30 seconds, I'm not on a SSD though
<mohan_> hi..
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: erm, < 30 seconds
<SIM22EVD> Istarnes: I tried to run it earlier but nothing happened.
<gauravkittz> i'm on hdd and gives me around 20 sec max with crunchbang
<fluurp> gauravkittz : on my machine its xactly 37 seconds
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: the SG5 has a platter based HDD too
<gauravkittz> only problem is its openbox
<mr_lou> growisofs doesn't help. It's also used by Gnomebaker. Despite giving it a -speed=1, it keeps burning at 5.6 or 6.1
<gauravkittz> it sux
<mr_lou> I simply can't limit the write speed.
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: if boot time is what gets you off, try xpud
<gauravkittz> xpud??
<Berzerker> yeah my mom's EeePC has a 16GB SSD. it's faaaast.
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: boots in 3 seconds on my am2 3000 1Gb ram PATA hdd
<gauravkittz> wow
<gauravkittz> 3secs awsm
<Berzerker> not quite
<mohan_> hi
<gauravkittz> its debian based is it
<Berzerker> it boots windows 7 in about 10 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: its very limited, but hey it boots fast
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Berzerker> yay netsplit
<ActionParsnip> gauravkittz: no its not debian based
<mohan_> my system is freeqing... using ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<eyalw> I just pressed Ctrl+x to cut something, and when i pressed ctrl+v in other folder it banished, HELP??? where are my files!
<SIM22EVD> Istarnes:  All sorted! Thanks for your help.  :)
<mohan_> pls anybody help..
<malda> i got a problem getting my wireless card to work
<ActionParsnip> eyalw: does f5 bring them back
<ActionParsnip> malda: what have you tried?
<malda> nothing
<gauravkittz> mohan how can i help
<DigitalKiwi> ...
<malda> i am not that good with unix
<malda> prity new
<eyalw> ActionParsnip: no : (
<ActionParsnip> malda: ok is it internal or usb?
<malda> internal
<malda> laptop
<malda> i tried to enable it in the gui
<mohan_> gauravkittz : my system is freezing after working couple of minutes.. :(
<malda> but the option seens dissabled
<LLStarks> why does gnome-screensaver lack advanced settings for individual screensavers?
<eyalw> ActionParsnip: wait, it did, in the destination folder, so what happened?
<ActionParsnip> malda: ok can you provide the output of lspci
<ActionParsnip> malda: use pastebin
<malda> yep
<gauravkittz> what system you r using
<ActionParsnip> eyalw: file browser got confused
<mohan_> gauravkittz : opteron 64 quadcore
<leaf-sheep> LLStarks: K.I.S.S and I don't stare at screensavers. :P
<tehdot> how do I kill X in jaunty. Not restart X, but kill it
<eyalw> ActionParsnip: with copy paste :) ?  what do u mean
<Threetimes> LLStarks: because gnome-screensaver is made for people who are scared of advanced options. Use x-screensaver.
<ActionParsnip> tehdot: log out, log on to command line login, you can then kill the process
<ActionParsnip> eyalw: you gave an input to an app and it confused itself
<malda> http://pastebin.com/mde5de8
<ActionParsnip> eyalw: if it happens again, log a bug
<malda> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mde5de8
<eyalw> ActionParsnip: it happened 2 time before
<ActionParsnip> malda: ok so its an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Berzerker> is there an app to find the md5 of a file?
<malda> yep
<cfedde> md5sum
<Berzerker> ah.
<Dvyjones> Any idea which package g2c.h is in? (Jaunty)
<Berzerker> excellent and handy.
<malda> ActionParsnip: yep
<Threetimes> Hi, I want my scrolllock led to blink on every apache request. I use ledd (ledcontrol), but I don't know how to configure it.
<ActionParsnip> malda: try: sudo rmmod -f ipw2200; sudo modprobe ipw2200 bt_coexist=1
<tehdot> ActionParsnip, it just restarted x when I tried that
<ActionParsnip> tehdot: you need to disable the autologin thing you have enabled
<lstarnes> Dvyjones: maybe libg2c0-dev
<kkaji`>  Please help me -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<tehdot> ActionParsnip, I don't have autologin enabled, I type user/pass to login
<malda> ActionParsnip: not it says in my gui, device not managed
<ActionParsnip> tehdot: then reboot and log in to command line rather than the usual gnome session (or whatever yuo use)
<ActionParsnip> malda: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see SSIDs?
<malda> ActionParsnip, no scan results
<malda> but....
<mr_lou> Can someone tell me by growisofs ignores my -speed=1 parameter?
<mr_lou> *why
<Dvyjones> lstarnes: Nope, that package doesn't exist.
<malda> ActionParsnip, when i enter those 2 commands it says it is enabled, but in like 5 seconds it goes back to disabled (also disabeling my gui option to enable)
<lstarnes> Dvyjones: maybe tex4ht-common
<ActionParsnip1> back
<Berzerker> forward.
<Berzerker> :D
<apoleo12> say I was wondering, when I put in alias ls= ls -pl is there a way to have it permament? rather than to put it in every time?
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: add it in ~/.bashrc
<apoleo12> Berzerker: should it be front? lol
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip1: ok
<Berzerker> apoleo12, either one
<syntax> what is cmake in ubuntu?
<apoleo12> what does bashrc do? I know its stupid and lazy and you can say it if you dont like lol
<lstarnes> apoleo12: it runs when bash starts
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: its a script that configures your bash environment
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: you can add all manner of goodness in there to customise your settings
<Berzerker> alias ls='ls -pl'
<Berzerker> doesn't work...
<Dvyjones> lstarnes: Nope.
<Dvyjones> :P
<Berzerker> can you not overalias another command with itself?
<ActionParsnip1> Berzerker: example/
<ActionParsnip1> syntax: its a compiling tool
<syntax> o ok
<Berzerker> alias ls='ls -pl'
<ActionParsnip1> yeah you can do that
<Berzerker> doesn't work for me
<Berzerker> unless I'm mising a step
<error404notfound> anybody who could tell me whats wrong with the usage of duplicity command at http://pastebin.com/m7aafbbe2 ?
<ActionParsnip1> http://cay.la/fauver/.bashrc.html example bashrc file
<ActionParsnip1> they use "s apparently
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip1, still doesn't work, am I missing a step? un #'ed the line, changed it to ls="ls -pl" saved it. anything else?
<ActionParsnip1> Berzerker: source ~/.bashrc
<apoleo12> Berzerker: maybe its ' not "?
<ActionParsnip1> Berzerker: you need to reload the file
<ActionParsnip1> Berzerker: that command will do it, or you can close the terminal and reopen it
<Berzerker> ah
<Threetimes> Hi, I want my scrolllock led to blink on every apache request. I already use ledd (ledcontrol) for other tasks, but I don't know how to configure it for apache.
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip1, win.
 * apoleo12 looses
<WeazelON> Does anyone know how, for the sake of all that is good,  can one use SSL Network Exteneder in Ubuntu ?
<lstarnes> WeazelON: what is SSL Network Extender?
<Kartagis> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ActionParsnip1> haha
<WeazelON> SSL Network Extender aka SNX aka Check point VPN through https
<krishna_> I want to create A VPN for itshidden.com.. any one help me ?
<WeazelON> brb
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn | krishna_
<ubottu> krishna_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<apoleo12> so now I have added some lines in bashrc but need I wait for the next boot?
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: no, just run: source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: or close the terminal and reopen it
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: linux is designed for maximum uptime so you rarely need to reboot
<apoleo12> it says command not found
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, its not gaming
<apoleo12> yeah ill close 'em
<ActionParsnip1> krishna_: its still a vpn though
<apoleo12> thats true
<apoleo12> except drivers which is my next on agenda
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: the only time you really need to reboot is if you install a new kernel
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, sorry. i sent you pm without persmission
<apoleo12> not videodriversa?
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: not even for drivers, just load the drivers in
<apoleo12> coolies
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, sudo apt-get install pptpd ipx ipxripd this command says packagne not found
 * apoleo12 half-smiles
<ActionParsnip1> krishna_: which isnt found?
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, ipxripd
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, i use jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !info ipxripd
<ubottu> Package ipxripd does not exist in jaunty
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, then that page is outdated ??
<apoleo12> that source command is nothing found anywhere... man, info etc
<ActionParsnip1> krishna_: you will find the guide is outdated instead
<Ttarek> hey ubuntos you already know appnr.com ,i want to download the packages to my computer and install it later do i have to download all the files list in the download section of appnr.com ???
<Ttarek> then what i need to do after downloading  ?
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: weird
<apoleo12> i know wonder why???
<Berzerker> I'm an ubunto!
<apoleo12> by that sound of it i'm not weird
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, i got this link from the itshidden site ... : http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html /// but the first command asks me to install xubuntu cd and press enter.. i wonder why ?
<ActionParsnip1> Ttarek: most of that stuff is in the standard repos
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip1: thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> apoleo12: np man
<apoleo12> so much to learn ;)
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, where is the network manager of ubuntu ?
<Ttarek> Action: I didnot get it
<ActionParsnip1> krishna_: on one of the bars, or you can press alt+f2 and type network  see what is suggested
<Ttarek> if it is in the standard repos
<ActionParsnip1> Ttarek: you dont need that site at all, all the apps you see there are available via synaptic
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, but the vpn tab is greyed out
<ActionParsnip1> Ttarek: or apt-get
<Ttarek> I Know but I need to download only not instaal
<Ttarek> I Know but I need to download only not install
<Threetimes> Hi, I want my scrolllock led to blink on every apache request. I already use ledd (ledcontrol) for other tasks, but I don't know how to configure it for apache.
<krishna_> ActionParsnip1, all other tabs have "add" active... But in vpn tab its dead... :(
<tuxwulf> How to get my networkmanager applet back on my anel if I accidentally removed it?
<Ttarek> is this possible throgh synaptic
<jefimenko> does anyone know if it's possible to ssh into a box and start a vnc session, attaching it to an existing X session on the remote box?
<jefimenko> i can't access my X session on my desktop. i know it's still running and I can ssh into it remotely
<krishna_> I need some help for active the "add" in tab of vpn under netweok manager
<Ttarek> I need to download the program packages & install later because i didnot have an internet connection
<Ttarek> any help
<Ttarek> ?
<tuxwulf> jefimenko: Isn't it your vnc session that is 'hanging' on that remote box?
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: no, i never started a vnc session on that box
<ActionParsnip1> Ttarek: i gotcha, then it should be ok
<kushal_kumaran_> Ttarek: see File -> Generate package download script
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: i tried to switch users in gnome, but now it's stuck at the terminal (as if i did ctrl+alt+f1)
<ActionParsnip1> Ttarek: there is an option for apt-get to download only, you will need to satisfy any dependdancies too
<ActionParsnip1> krishna_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/278153
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: i had lots of important work open in the X session and I need to access to at least save/recover some stuff
<Ttarek> thanks action
<tuxwulf> jefimenko: And your VNC ports are configured correctly? Then you can just vnc into that box
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: i had never started the VNC server before
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: so i was wondering if i could start the vnc server and attach it to that running X session
<jefimenko> doing it remotely through ssh
<tuxwulf> jefimenko > Well if you can ssh into it then you can start the vnc server from command line
<tuxwulf> jefimenko: And then use vnc to get into your session. Not sure if you get into the same session you left open though
<tuxwulf> I thought so, based on userid, though
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: could use x forwarding if ssh is active ;)
<pozic> How can I reset the password of my keyring?
<pozic> I was not even aware that I was using a keyring in the first place.
<pozic> (The gnome keyring)
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: that's the important part... i need to get into the same session
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip1: I have heard of that but never needed it... how does that work? With the DISPLAY thing?
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: when you ssh use: ssh -X user@server
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: if the client is linux it will have the libs, if its windows, install and run xming
<tuxwulf> Well that looks very simple indeed..
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: you can then launch gui apps and they will appear on the client but be running on the ssh server
<psiborg> it won't get you into the same session though
<tuxwulf> jefimenko: Did you see that...?
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: x forwarding is default enabled in openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: you wont get the same session as psiborg says, you will run the app as yourself. you only get the app too instead of the entire desktop (which is pretty redundant)
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: i saw the part about vnc, yes. but you mentioned that i might not be able to get into the same session this way.
<tuxwulf> ActionParsnip1: Ah... but that then means jefimenko is out of luck....
<oguncak> hi friends. how can i find out which version of gnome i am using? which term should i check on synaptic?
<ActionParsnip1> tuxwulf: why is the whole desktop required, jefimenko?
<fluurp> oguncak wich version?
<oguncak> 2.24 or 2.26?
<jefimenko> ActionParsnip1: because i had lots of important applications open in the session
<obhk__> is there a way to automatically open a fullscreen terminal when ubuntu starts up?
<ActionParsnip1> jefimenko: i see
<fluurp> oguncak system info about gnome?
<jefimenko> for some reason i can't just press alt+f7 to get Xwindows back
<jefimenko> in fact, the keyboard isn't responding at all at this terminal
<ActionParsnip1> obhk__: sure, add an entry to your startup stuff
<oguncak> yes. i need a sys info about gnome that i am using
<jefimenko> if the screen goes to powersave mode and i press a key, then it comes back from powersave mode, but that's all i can do
<fluurp> system - info about gnome
<ActionParsnip1> oguncak: run any gnome app, then click help -> about gnome
<oguncak> ok. thanks
<sleepy_cat> can u suggest me some site where i can upload a pic without registering .. like username password etc
<obhk__> ActionParsnip1: but I would like it to be full screen, like when F11 is pressed
<Iowahc> hello there, how do I upgrade libssl to 0.9.8k?
<ActionParsnip1> obhk__: i'm sure you ccan add extra options to the execution to change its behavior
<Iowahc> i downloaded the source and compiled it
<Iowahc> ran make install
<lstarnes> Iowahc: it is strongly recommended that you use the version packaged with ubuntu
<Iowahc> I know, but a program needs it
<tuxwulf> jefimenko: Well I am a bit blaning out on this one....
<lstarnes> Iowahc: it should be instakked under /usr/local/
<tuxwulf> blaning --> blanking
<oguncak> when will the upper version for gnome be published? (later than 2.26)??
<Iowahc> lstarnes: yeah, but when I run my program it just finds the actual libssl provided by ubuntu
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: ok thanks for trying
<jefimenko> tuxwulf: hopefully someone can help
<lstarnes> Iowahc: I'm not sure what to do in order to fix that
<Ranakah> hi. i have ati radeon 1950 pro and linux mint 7 (ubuntu jaunty) with xserver 1.6 and opensource drivers. my question is how can i use dual head with this card?  tnx for answers
<ActionParsnip1> Iowahc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/369471
<ActionParsnip1> !mint | Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<JDahl> what is the easiest way to permanently mount another partition with full user rights under Ubuntu 9.4 Gnome?
<dio_> whats up
<ActionParsnip1> JDahl: fstab
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | JDahl
<ubottu> JDahl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Iowahc> anyone else has a glue?
<Ranakah> ActionParsnip1 i know but is same as ubuntu jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> Iowahc: you need a symlink
<mr_lou> Any alternative to growisofs for burning DVD's?
<ActionParsnip1> Ranakah: maybe but its not an official canonical release so its not officially supported in the official channel
<chrisfs> Hi, I'm a newbie,. I just started Ubuntu last week coming from Windows. I'm trying to install Adobe Flash plugin. I went to Applications and clicked on Add and it seems the Flash plugin installer is already installed, but I can't seem to find an icon for it, so that I can run the installer. I figure it's something basic I don't know about  Can someone help tell me what that is ?
<dio_> brasero dvd burning is good
<Iowahc> How can I check which is the right libssl?
<Iowahc> ther is none in /usr/local/lib
<sipior> Iowahc: try /usr/lib
<oguncak> hi friends. although i set the update manager to receive updates automatically, i can not see the update status icon on the panel. how can i fix that?
<mr_lou> dio_, Brasero uses growisofs to burn, as does Gnomebaker and k3b.
<ActionParsnip1> mr_lou: wodim if you like command line
<Iowahc> in /usr/lib/ there is a libssl3.so and a libssl.so.0.9.8 is it the new compiled one?
<ActionParsnip1> Iowahc: its in that guide
<lstarnes> Iowahc: look in /usr/local/lib
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip1, I thought wodim only supported CD's and not DVD's? I don't particular line commandline, but I'm fine with it when it's the only option.
<dio_> ok thanks for info lou
<sipior> Iowahc: how did you build libssl? did you provide a prefix to configure?
<Iowahc> ActionParsnip1: Which Guide?
<ActionParsnip1> Iowahc: the link i pasted
<Iowahc> sipior: no, just made configure, make, make install
<ActionParsnip1> mr_lou: not sure on that front. i dont burn many disks
<Iowahc> ActionParsnip1: sorry, missed the link, where?
<oguncak> hi friends. although i set the update manager to receive updates automatically, i can not see the update status icon on the panel. how can i fix that?
<sipior> Iowahc: then /usr/local/lib is the most probable default. if it's not there, check the output of make.
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip1, Me neither. But thanks. I'll check it out.
<Iowahc> sipior: in /usr/local/lib is none. I check the output,. one moment
<indus> oguncak: are you using 9.04?
<oguncak> yes
<indus> oguncak: ok then it wont appear in panel.,they removed that
<oguncak> well, it was really useful!!!
<oguncak> thanks Indus
<indus> oguncak: i know, but the devs have gone nuts with that bug report
<indus> oguncak: there is a long bug report on launchpad about this with a lot of comments,there is a way to get that notification back but it doesnt really work,atleast not for me
<oguncak> well, will they put it back later?
<c0l2e> when I install firefox-3.5 its called shiretoko.. is this corrent?
<c0l2e> correct
<indus> c0l2e: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Iowahc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/369471  should help
<c0l2e> when I use that the search tool is blank..
<c0l2e> the bar on the rightside is blank..I mean no default search engines.. how can I set it back to default?
<ManDay> Good morning guys. I'm looking for a well-supported (from repos) and LIGHTWEIGHT standalone client for Microsoft's MSN. Please highlight me.
<indus> ManDay: pidgin will contact with msn,but no video or voice
<barfoos> ManDay: you can use pidgin for this, or if you really love lightweight things you might want to have a look at bitlbee too.
<ManDay> That's just fine with me. I'll take a look at bitlbee first, then.
<ManDay> Thank you very much.
<indus> ManDay: amsn from repos will give you webcam but no sound
<barfoos> ManDay: there's been another one i can't recall the name of that also supports cam and stuff.
<WeazelON> or just wait til Digsby comes to linux
<ManDay> No, no need for camera. Just the chat
<barfoos> ManDay: have a look at pidgin and see if it fits your needs since it's probably the easiest to use client
<indus> ManDay: then applications>internet>pidgin will connect with all protocols
<ManDay> barfoos, my priority is really lightweightness. I care less about assessibility
<leaf-sheep> WeazelON: http://forum.digsby.com/viewtopic.php?id=381
<chrisfs> Hi, I'm a newbie,. I just started Ubuntu last week coming from Windows. I'm trying to install Adobe Flash plugin. I went to Applications and clicked on Add and it seems the Flash plugin installer is already installed, but I can't seem to find an icon for it, so that I can run the installer. I figure it's something basic I don't know about  Can someone help tell me what that is ?
<ManDay> After all, it would be great to have a client which is at the same time lightweight and supports the full set of features such as cam and sound. But I reckon such thing doesn't exist?
<indus> chrisfs: hi when you try to watch a video on youtube what happens
<ActionParsnip1> !find flashplugin
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip1> chrisfs: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<luyi> HEY.all
<WeazelON> leaf-sheep:  yea but wine is crap, digsby said that they are going to release a version for linux very soon.
<chrisfs> Indus: It's slower than it was on this same pc under windows. It stops midway. Sometimes the audio starts before the video.
<ManDay> barfoos, I've just taken a quick look at bitlbee and it appears to be some sort of gaetway to forward messeges from and to IRC. Is that really wwhat I wantß
<ManDay> ?
<dev_> hi
<luyi> 这里讲中文吗？
<ActionParsnip1> WeazelON: are you using the one on the wine repo?
<leaf-sheep> chrisfs: I'm teaching you how to install a package. Open the terminal.  "aptitude search flash" to get a list of packages relating to "flash" then "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" :>
<chrisfs> Inuds :stops and then loads some more and starts again, but is jumpy
<indus> chrisfs: well,that looks like a flash issue, what version of the plugin are u using
<psiborg> ubuntu ships with one of the opensource flash versions?
<chrisfs> right now swfdeck .082? sound right ?
<leaf-sheep> WeazelON: I see. I'm using Pidgin. Works great for me. :)
<comp4> hiiii
<krishna_> If i  try to install somethign from synaptic.. it asks for a cd rom of xubuntu 8.10.. why is that so ?
<indus> chrisfs: what is your internet speed
<ActionParsnip1> leaf-sheep: pidgin here also
<barfoos> ManDay: it is not, but since it may run on any server you have access to, accessible with any irc client you don't even need X for, it maybe is something that can get your appetite since it is so lightweight that you only would have to run an ssh session to the machine your "irc" client runs on which connects to that bitlbee thing.
<ManDay> barfoos, I'd be great if you could remember the name of the client which supports Camera and Sound, too - jus tfor knowing
<leaf-sheep> krishna_: You might have removable source enabled in Software Sources.
<indus> chrisfs: thats not adobe flash, you are using swdef
<crzedmonk> anyone in here know why flash sucks so bad with ubuntu?
<chrisfs> One of the slower DSL packages,
<ManDay> barfoos, I hear you. Good point. I'll think about it.
<WeazelON> yea well for now pidgin is the option.
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: its proprietary
<indus> chrisfs: try this in terminal  sudo update-alternatives --config -flash
<barfoos> ManDay: i think it was "amsn", but not sure.
<syntax> leaf i learned something new as well
<leaf-sheep> krishna_: Check Software Sources and untoggle anything under "Installable from CD-ROM/DVD"
<chrisfs> Yes, I know I was trying to install adobe to see if it works better and can;'t figure out how
<crzedmonk> any way to fix it
<crzedmonk> I heart youtube
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: bother adobe
<chrisfs> ok thanks
<ManDay> barfoos, you just asserted that amsn doesnt support sound?
<dev_> I want to check the history of operations that I have performed through gui. how?
<barfoos> ManDay: i didn't say that.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: its a problem with mozilla too,dont blame flash alone
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: it cant be improved by the community so adobe have to make it better
<crzedmonk> it there another flash player that is availible
<indus> ActionParsnip1: mozilla dont know it themselves
<crzedmonk> or am I to be flash less
<ManDay> barfoos, I'm sorry, indus said that amsn doesnt support sound.
<chrisfs> crzedmonk: I am having flash probs, scroll back and look at indus advice to me
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: what is the output of: uname -a
<barfoos> ManDay: that's not correct - it supports cam and sound and such.
<jefimenko> kiaas_, kust0m, tuxwulf, ActionParsnip1: thanks for trying to help. the real solution was to ssh to the box and run "chvt 7" as root
<ManDay> That's great news. I'll try them both. bitlbee and amsn
<ManDay> Thank you guys.
<crzedmonk> Linux Lintron 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip1> jefimenko: nice
<indus> chrisfs: can u open synaptic package manager and search for a package named swdef
<jefimenko> one of the guys in #xorg told me
<chrisfs> Indus: I got "No alternatives for -flash."  when I typed what you gave me
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: ok then its 32bit.
<jefimenko> just thought i'd let you know
<jefimenko> might come in handy if it ever happens to you ;)
<crzedmonk> yes sir
<ActionParsnip1> crzedmonk: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<crzedmonk> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<dev_> Does anybody know how to check history of gui operations?
<indus> crzedmonk: try adobe-flashplugin
<indus> chrisfs: have u searched ?
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip1: Last time I helped somebody with flashplugin-installer -- it doesn't work at all.  Use flashplugin-nonfree instead and it worked for the said person.
<crzedmonk> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin-installer
<chrisfs> Indus: when I use synaptic, I can't find swdef, but when I search for swf I get swfdec-mozilla and swfdec-gnome
<indus> crzedmonk: package nameis  adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip1> leaf-sheep: i always download the .so manually, so much easier
<crzedmonk> oh
<crzedmonk> ;p;
<crzedmonk> lol
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip1: Me too. :P
<indus> chrisfs: remove swfdec-mozilla
<ManDay> barfoos, perfect! Just installed it without any problems (one of the few times installing and running something works without problems). Great job!
<chrisfs> removing swfdec-mozilla
<indus> chrisfs: wait 1 sec
<krishna_> I have nothing enabled inside "installable from cd/dvd" in software sources.... but whrn i do apt-get ,. it says insert xubuntu cd and press enter... help me plz
<crzedmonk> Reinstallation of adobe-flashplugin is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<crzedmonk> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<indus> chrisfs: remove swfdec-mozilla and swf-gnome both
<indus> crzedmonk: ok cool
<indus> crzedmonk: open synaptic package manager
<Boz> hi all
<chrisfs> Indus: both are removed now
<indus> crzedmonk: search for package flashplugin-nonfree
<krishna_> Boz, /Hi
<ActionParsnip1> chrisfs: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; rm ./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<indus> chrisfs: now search for adobe-flashplugin and install it
<ActionParsnip1> chrisfs: copy all that to a terminal and run it, you will then have flash
<krishna_> I have nothing enabled inside "installable from cd/dvd" in software sources.... but whrn i do apt-get ,. it says insert xubuntu cd and press enter... help me plz
<crzedmonk> ok
<crzedmonk> should I reinstall it there?
<indus> crzedmonk: yes
<Boz> I'm attempting to make a directory for some codecs and can't
<Boz> I get the following msg
<Boz> kdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/lib/codecs/': Permission denied
<comp3> #malang
<leaf-sheep> Boz: Use sudo.
<indus> Boz you need to use sudo mkdir
<comp3> j malang
<ActionParsnip1> Boz: ok if you cn detail exactly the steps you are taking we may be able to advise
<DJones> comp3 its "/join #malang" without the "'s
<Boz> looks like that worked thanks
<anr78> is there a trigger for checking the version of a package in jaunty?
<chrisfs> Indus adobe-flashplugin doesn't appear  flashplugin-installer appears and is already installed , flashplugin-nonfree is not
<ar10> anr78, apt-cache policy 'packagename'
<indus> chrisfs: ok install flashplugin-nonfree
<crzedmonk> http request sent, awaiting response.......404 not found.
<chrisfs> Actionparship1: copied the commands, trying applicaiton first but will try that if this doesn't pan out
<crzedmonk> dl failed
<crzedmonk> plugin not installed
<crzedmonk> is the details of the thing
<crzedmonk> meanwhile the box says changes applied
<ManDay> I got an EEE Pc on which I installed the vanilla ubuntu (not the netbook-edition). Since then I'vent tried out my webcam since there are no programs for it pre-installed. I now want to try it out and at the same time get myself a good program for the webcam. Can you recomment anything. It should offer quite some features but should not be too demanding for the hardware. Maybe a record function and setting values such as brightness etc. so they
<ManDay>  get stored and I dont have to reset them everythime. any recommendations?
<crzedmonk> flash still does not work
<chrisfs> Inuds: ok it's installed
<anr78> ar10: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: sudo apt-get install cheese
<indus> chrisfs: now close firefox reopen,clear cache then play a video
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, I'll check it out, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: are you running 32bit Ubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> has anyone here use an IBM LCM?
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes he gave u uname -a i think
<ActionParsnip> indus: its been a long day :(
<crzedmonk> how do I tell
<indus> ActionParsnip: hey get some rest, ill take over a little:)
<crzedmonk> I thought I dled 32
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: did you run that big script i hacked out earlier?
<crzedmonk> yeah
<crzedmonk> Ubuntu 8.04
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, does "Cheese" feature setting permanent adjustments for the webcam?
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: anddid a file download?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: not sure i dont use webcams, too creepy
<crzedmonk>                 no
<indus> crzedmonk: when you type uname -a in terminal does it anywher mention x86_64 in the output
<ManDay> Haha.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i know it can test if its working
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, creepy, why that?
<crzedmonk> crzedmonk@Lintron:~$ uname -a
<crzedmonk> Linux Lintron 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<indus> crzedmonk: ook 32 bit
<chrisfs> Indus: works much much better. Played the same video I was having trouble with earlier today and it runs quite smoothly now. Many Many Thanks !
<indus> all right then :))!
<crzedmonk> i686 = 32 right
<indus> crzedmonk: so lets solve your problem now
<ar10> ManDay, I remember one of the webcam programs supported various visual adjustments, it could be cheese or camorama.
<crzedmonk> ok
<crzedmonk> YAAY
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: just prefer text, i'm old school. plus you get the whole cybersex nonesense and whatnot
<crzedmonk> I hate problems
<chrisfs> Thank You Ubuntu gurus, I'm going to bed now
<ar10> Or both :-P
<indus> crzedmonk: what exactly is your issue
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: download this file to ~/.mozilla/plugins     http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<indus> chrisfs: good night
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I execute a command when the size of a file changes?
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: you could install tripwire
<Moose> LOLZ UBUNTU ROX!
 * Moose waves to lstarnes 
<Threetimes> ActionParsnip: will this monitor the file size live or on intervals?
<crzedmonk> how do you show hidden files in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: i think its live, it watches for changes, i think you can tell it to watch only for filesize changes
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: ls -a
<Twinkletoes> Where can I learn how to write an init script?
<indus> crzedmonk: ls -al
<crzedmonk> thank you
<crzedmonk> mozilla has extensions and firefox not plug in
<crzedmonk> firefox has a plug in reg but no file directory
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: firefox uses the .mozilal folder for settings
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: the plugins directory needs creating in ~/.mozilla
<crzedmonk> ok
<indus> ActionParsnip: thats not the recommended procedure,shouldnt it be /usr/lib/ozilla/plugins
<WeazelON> Chromium Rox on ubuntu
<indus> ActionParsnip: system wide i mean
<indus> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13.2-1 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 420 kB
<indus> bah
<WeazelON> thats not true
<crzedmonk> ok
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can install it on a per user basis in ~ if you like, you'll find most home users only have 1 user so it works fine, but for system wide you are right
<crzedmonk> now what?
<WeazelON> chromium is Google-Chrome in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: tar zxvf the file you moved
<WeazelON> frickin fast, though its still in dev mode
<ManDay> I've installed amsn but apparently there is no sound being transmitted when I "Send webcam", anyone knows why?
<crzedmonk> libflashplayer.so
<indus> ActionParsnip: is crzedmonk's problem solved now? what was his problem exactly?
<WeazelON> aMsn doesnt have video last i checked
<indus> ManDay: i told you, amsn dosnt support sound
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: firepup is fast too, as is Kazehakase
<ManDay> indus, barfoos however claimed that amsn does support sound
<WeazelON> but not as beautiful/awesome as the chrome :D
<ActionParsnip> indus: flash
<indus> ManDay: its incorrect,sound for msn not implemented yet
<Threetimes> WeazelON: Opera is fast
<ManDay> indus, ok thanks, can you think of a client which DOES support sound then?
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: not bothered for beautiful, i always use liquifox theme
<WeazelON> they just implemented the themes feature in chromium
<indus> ManDay: skype does, and it does very well
<WeazelON> yuck.,,
<indus> ManDay: and suports video too
<ManDay> indus, I thought of an MSN client
<sipior> Threetimes: this might be useful to you, regarding your earlier question: http://inotify-tools.sourceforge.net/
<ManDay> Yes, I know skype :P
<indus> ManDay: no none i know of
<ManDay> Ok, thanks then
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: max screen space :) plus small menu plus rearrange bars for lotsa space
<ManDay> Is skyke supported by the repos?
<Slart> !skype | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ManDay> thanks
<WeazelON> ActionParsnip: there is no browser i've seen that has a full screen like chromium, its just the page in fullscreen
<indus> ManDay: empathy is a recent client which promises video and voice for linux
<Slart> ManDay: not sure if it's in medibuntu or in the regular repos though..
<indus> ManDay: yes its there in the partner repos
<ManDay> What kind of protocols is empathy for?
<Slart> indus: isn't empathy going to be the default client in karmic? I think I read something about that somewhere
<indus> Slart: yeah already using karmic so hehe yes
<Slart> ManDay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy_(software)
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: IE is ok in F11 fullscreen. I use opera personally
<Slart> ManDay: sounds like it will handle lots of stuff
<ManDay> thanks
<indus> Slart: but voice video support not yet there, i heard it works with google talk but i couldnt get it to work
<WeazelON> ActionParsnip: dude, if fullscreen is your bag, you should really check the fullscreen there
<WeazelON> ActionParsnip: in Chromium that is of course
<Slart> indus: ah.. think I'll have to give karmic a try.. just to see what they are up to.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: i dont use alpha software
<indus> ManDay: it supports all protocols for chat
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: never have, never will
<lianimator> Hi, This is the 2nd time in three days my system has restarted X by itself. It's as if I hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.. but I did not! [ubuntu 8.10]
<indus> Slart: its alpha mind it, lots of things missing
<Slart> indus: yup.. thanks for the warning
<indus> Slart: but its running 'ok' for me ,might have gdm issues, sound crackle etc
<WeazelON> ActionParsnip: welp,  when it'll be finally released, you will have the privilege to witness real speed.
<indus> Slart: alpha 4 is out 2 days then maybe u try>?
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: i'll try it out, its free to try ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip: which one?
<MadGirl> well, which one is it blaise?
<Slart> indus: I'll wait for that then..
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: if you want speed, try LXDE :D
<indus> ActionParsnip: i want the fastest browser. which one u recommend
<indus> ActionParsnip: scrollling should be butter smooth
<WeazelON> ActionParsnip: maybe i will, but currently i'm too excited to switch browsers :D
<ActionParsnip> indus: firepup, kazehakase, swiftfox
<ActionParsnip> WeazelON: its a DE, not a browser
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Well, dunno if you're interested or not, but it seems that the burning issue is a Linux issue. Both wodim and growisofs ignores the speed parameter for some reason, and since most burning apps use one of those, you simply can't force a certain speed. My girlfriends computer is identical to mine, except she's running WinXP, and there are no problems there.
<indus> ActionParsnip: are these webkit based?
<ActionParsnip> indus: all gecko based
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, There are many posts on various forums about it.
<crzedmonk> ok I tar the file do I need to do anything with the libflashplayer.so?
<WeazelON> Does anyone know how, for the sake of all that is good,  can one use SSL Network Exteneder in Ubuntu ?
<crzedmonk> my stuff is still not working
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: make sure it is in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<indus> crzedmonk: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: thats because XP has billions of dollars plowed into it, Linux doesnt have that
<crzedmonk> crzedmonk@Lintron:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls
<crzedmonk> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz  libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: also linux is a different OS to windows so will have different quirks
<mikejones> lol has anybody found a way to play netflix movies under ubuntu ?????
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: rm ./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: then close all firefoxes and then open: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ManDay> Concerning ekiga, are there any other casual programs (esp. on Windows, freeware) which support the same protocols as Ekiga?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Windows_Users
<crzedmonk> YAAY
<crzedmonk> IT works
<crzedmonk> thank you
<sluurp> kphone mabye
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: np man, i never use the repo way
<crzedmonk> I owe you a geek binary blood debt
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: i think it flat out sucks and have a script of my own to do what you just did
<crzedmonk> yeah
<mikejones> why cant i play online netflix movies on ubuntu?
<crzedmonk> I am trying to get better at terminal
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<crzedmonk> I am new to linux
<crzedmonk> vista was my final straw
<crzedmonk> so I came to linux
<crzedmonk> but I know littler terminal
<crzedmonk> so I try to learn by doing
<mocas> hi there
<meglo> Can you just use any SIP client with an Ekiga.net account?
<mocas> does ubuntu 9.0.4 support LVM?
<Slart> !lvm | mocas
<ubottu> mocas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slart> mocas: but in short.. yes
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, any idea why it depends on a package called "libgdata-google"?
<mocas> thks
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: as you use it you will learn
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] What might be the reason that '~$ route' does not show a "Destination=link-local" entry?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: not sure, if you add the meibuntu repo it should be ok but i have no clue
<ar10> mikejones, this may be of interest to you : http://www.petitiononline.com/Linflix/petition.html
<crzedmonk> I hope so
<crzedmonk> seems way better than dos
<crzedmonk> makes more sense
<crzedmonk> like ls
<crzedmonk> and rm
<FloodBot2> crzedmonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, i just dislike it if a package depends on other weird packages of which I dont have a clue what they are good for. And especially "google" makes me suspicious.
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: its far more powerful than dos
<mikejones> yo thanks ar1o
<crzedmonk> seems like it
<crzedmonk> is ubuntu the best distro in your opinion
<crzedmonk> ?
<WeazelON> 9.04 imo
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: not in my opinion, no
<lstarnes> crzedmonk: asking in this channel will give you an answer biased towards ubuntu
<Kartagis> hello. even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<lstarnes> crzedmonk: ##linux is a more general channel for all linux distributions.  Try asking there
<WeazelON> crzedmonk: i guess u can call ubuntu the most user friendly one i think
<crzedmonk> I would think so that is why I chose it
<mocas> Slart, it's because I wan't to fsck a filesystem inside lvm but I just found sda on /dev :(
<crzedmonk> what are some need to have apps for ubuntu?
<indus> i think the users are more friendly than the OS itself
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: its a tool for a job, each distro has an aim so i choose the distro that suits the job of the system
<pirinto> How do you set permissions for which users to get to use a scanner in Jaunty since they removed the 'scanner' group?
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: so imho there is no best distro
<Slart> mocas: hmm.. not really sure where the lvm file systems end up.. there's nothing in the docs about that?
<ActionParsnip> pirinto: tried creating the scanner group yourself?
<Slart> mocas: nothing in /dev/LV/ ?
<mocas> don't exist /dev/LV
<Slart> mocas: or run "sudo lvdisplay".. that might tell you where the volumes are located
<Pranky> How to find username and password in ubuntu
<crzedmonk> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Pranky: can you expand please
<Slart> Pranky: username by running "whoami".. passwords can be reset.. hopefully not recovered
<crzedmonk> well I guess I will just have to figure it out as I go
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: indeed, just as you did with Windows
<crzedmonk> I am using irssi is that good for irc?
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: seems to be working ok
<crzedmonk> yeah
<Slart> crzedmonk: I like it
<Pranky> Slart, all these command from safe mode
<crzedmonk> I used to use bitchx
<chrisellis> any of yall have uverse?
<crzedmonk> this seems to work good
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: if you like it, then use it
<crzedmonk> YAAY FreedOM!
<ActionParsnip> !irc | crzedmonk
<ubottu> crzedmonk: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: there are tonnes of irc clients available
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, I am install ubuntu 9.04 from Vmplayer.
<Pranky> ActionParsnip, but I am not able to get username and password
<Slart> Pranky: hmm.. try this then "
<Slart> cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<Slart> Pranky: sorry for the extra line.. copy/paste isn't agreeing with me this morning
<pirinto> ActionParsnip: I don't think it's necessary to create the group, one user is able to scan besides root, others cannot so it's not grouprelated anymore
<leaf-sheep> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 874 kB, installed size 4068 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<leaf-sheep> I don't see znes in my Jaunty amd64 repo. :3
<leaf-sheep> zsnes*
<Pranky> Slart, How to reset password
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: you can install ia32-libs and run 32bit packages
<Slart> Pranky: passwd with some switch
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: you will need some 32bit deps for it
<mocas> lvdisplay, display the file sistem
<mocas> but when I try to fsck
<mocas> it says that device not exist
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: or you can try find a ppa with a 64bit version on, compile it yourself or find an alternative
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: So it did not show up on the repo because I don't have the ia32-libs? It said it's available for amd64 too.
<Slart> Pranky: passwd <USERNAME>    should work, I think
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: its not available on the standard repo for 64bit
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: afaik
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: you can download the .deb for the 32bit one and install it, it will run provided you have ia32-libs installed
<Slart> mocas: near the top it should say where the lvm volume device is located.. something like /dev/blablabla/blabla
<Slart> mocas: make sure you spell it correctly.. use TAB to autocomplete
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Trying it now.
<mocas> it's what I am saying... lvdisplay shows the folder, but inside /dev don't exist anything
<mocas> maybe my ubuntu don't support logical volumes :S
<Pvpeter> Hello! is there any way I can make a complete backup to my linux partition to my windows partition? I need to reformat it to change the inode size...
<Slart> mocas: hmm.. and lvm is running alright?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] What might be the reason that '~$ route' does not show a "Destination=link-local" entry?
<ActionParsnip> !backup > Pvpeter
<ubottu> Pvpeter, please see my private message
<Slart> mocas: can you pastebin the output from "sudo lvdisplay" ?
<ActionParsnip> Pvpeter: could also use partimage
<Pvpeter> Actionparsnip: Thanks
<Slart> !pastebin | mocas
<ubottu> mocas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mocas> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m2f15d7f3
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Do I need to do --force-arch for ia32-libs?
<Slart> mocas: and /dev/VolGroup00 doesn't exist? make sure you use capital letters where needed
<cantoma> guys, I have an eps graph figure that i need to edit (add text, arrows ...) what is the best program for doing this?
<eidos> does anyone know if the kworld 120 tvcard is going to be supported soon
<Slart> cantoma: inkscape?
<mocas> I'm sure that don't exist
<Slart> !info inkscape | cantoma
<ubottu> cantoma: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 13869 kB, installed size 59904 kB
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: no, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: you will need to force-arch for the 32bit deb for zsnes though
<cantoma> Slart, so you recommend that one?!
<Slart> mocas: hmm.. then I don't really know what to do.. sorry
<Slart> cantoma: it's what I use to touch up eps graphs.. that and a text editor
<cantoma> Slart, i just need to make some boxes and some arrows with text to explain my idea
<garymc> Hi im installed Ubuntu Alternate for LTSP, i need to place desktop launchers so all new users log in and have them on their desktops. Im having some difficulty doing this. Any one able to talk me through this?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: personally i'd compile it so it matches your 64bit OS
<dcorking> it defies logic (or rather it defies my mental model): where aptitude failed and tried to download non-existent builds from the mirror, synaptic has found the latest jaunty builds on the security repo.  I live and learn.
<eidos> does anyone know my my tvcard works only in digital HD on mythtv but does not work on any other program i am trying to get the composite input to work
<Slart> cantoma: create from scratch? or you have an eps file you want to edit?
<cantoma> Slart, i generate it from octave
<ActionParsnip> dcorking: i've had people saying synaptic cant find some packages but apt-get can
<cantoma> Slart, or matlab (the same)
<Slart> cantoma: well.. you can use octave to make boxes and arrows..
<dcorking> ActionParsnip: I blame cosmic rays
<cantoma> Slart, i also need to put one graph inside the other .. is for a poster
<ActionParsnip> dcorking: i just stik to apt-get :)
<cantoma> Slart, is like in the corner of one graph it will be another which is what i want to achieve
<cantoma> Slart, i am shore i cannot do this with octave
<Slart> cantoma: it can be done using matlab at least..
<Slart> cantoma: another thing.. I just fired up inkscape just now.. seems I just get an error message when I try to open an eps file.. not really sure if I've updated someting since I used it
<dcorking> aptitude has always worked for me, until today - I used it ever since apt-get was deprecated by Debian
<GnuSeb> hello there, I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my new laptop compaq presario cq40 laptop, i ran out of discs to burn but i have a flash drive, can i use the netbook remix one?
<richardcavell> dcorking: apt-get has been deprecated?
<Kartagis> hello. even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: no
<cantoma> Slart, must programs have that problem .. they don't open eps
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: its used in ubuntu
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I know it is
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: What's wrong with it?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: [rhetorical question]
<kapil> GnuSeb: the netbook remix installs a different GUI from the usual ubuntu default.
<cantoma> Slart, so what would you use for eps editing?
<GnuSeb> kapil: what does that mean?
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: Nothing. I'd say.  It's... different package manager. :3
<GnuSeb> I can't?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: its awesome [ironic answer]
<kapil> you can but it will look different from "classic" ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kapil: it also has a few different settings for apps suitable for netbook screens
<Slart> cantoma: hang on.. I'm trying to find out what I have been using
<kapil> i use ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one and it works fine but ymmv.
<nomike> hi
<E_L_K_> hello. i have a problem with running 9.04 ubuntu on compaq evo n800c notebook with ati mobility radeon 7500 video card. Xorg just hangs after start and no keyboard/mouse works. have tried radeon,ati and vesa drivers, which don't changes anything. can anyone give me tips to solving this issue or at least direction to dig into?
<dcorking> way beack (debian 3.1 iirc) Debian decided that end users should use aptitude as the front end to apt-get
<oguncak> hi friends. i deleted my upper panel on gnome, i created a new one. but now i cant find the start menu with my name. how can i find that back?
<dcorking> way back!
<kiminaiseah> hi, wheres the right room for mysql-clustering
<Slart> cantoma: you're just doing regular graphs from octave? you could do them in gnuplot if you want.. it seems to have a bit more features compared to octave
<GnuSeb> kapil: are there any screen shots? will it be all messed from the screen dimensions ro something?
<nomike> Could it be, that JFS does not support ACL's or, that the option is disabled in the Ubuntu-Default kernel?
<cantoma> Slart, i could but the thing is .. can then you add one graph (inside the other)?
<Spike1506> goodday, i have a trust wireless usb mouse but it seems to lag.. my touchpad seems to work fine, i already switched batteries. any solution to it?
<Slart> cantoma: yes.. gnuplot can do that
<Spike1506> it doesnt lag all the time, just random
<grawity> JFS seems to have ACLs... and Ubuntu has ACL support with at least ext3.
<cantoma> Slart, but its just command line right?
<francisfelidae> hi! how can I activate vim plugins?
<cantoma> Slart, i would like to have something more drag and drop
<Zxcvb> I only get 11-14fps in etracer on a i945gme card, is that normal?
<Slart> cantoma: here are samples of gnuplot diagrams.. with source code
<rski> Zxcvb: yea
<Slart> cantoma: well.. I don't really know of anything that does that..
<oguncak> how can i find the start menu that includes my name?
<Zxcvb> rski: ok, just checking
<redbrain> any postfix gurus here its pissing me off
<Zxcvb> rski: seems kind of low
<kapil> GnuSeb: have a look at http://www.imsc.res.in/~kapil/UNR.png
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Care to help me compiling zsnes?
<rski> Zxcvb: and the 945 is kid of bad. :)
<mickster04> oguncak, wont it be one of the menu addables?
<GnuSeb> kapil: not found on this server
<Zxcvb> rski: could have sworn the i915 was faster
<GnuSeb> kapil: but technically speaking it has all the same features right?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: read the readme in the source tarball, it will tell you all
<kapil> GnuSeb: sorry. sent the message before uploading!
<mickster04> oguncak, try the shutdown and log out items too, it might be one of them
<aaditya> what could make the "Suspend" option disappear from all my gnome menus?
<Zxcvb> rski: do you think it would be best to use opengl or software rendering for ps1 games on that card?
<rski> no idea never used intel
<kapil> GnuSeb: see what ActionParsnip said. it is optimised for netbook usage. this means (a) small screen (b) high portability.
<ActionParsnip> kapil: GnuSeb: also low(ish) system power
<GnuSeb> will it work on a normal 14 inch screen though?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: sure
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, right now I have a compaq presario cq40 laptop with 2 ghz memory
<GnuSeb> it came with vista basic on it
<mickster04> 2 ghz mem?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: thats plenty, it will flyyyyy
<richardcavell> GnuSeb: You mean 2 Gigabytes
<GnuSeb> can i install ubuntu unr and still leave windows on a different partition
<GnuSeb> yes i meant
<GnuSeb> two 2gb
<mickster04> oh ok :D
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: its more than an eeepc so its fine
<aaditya> gconf was the answer
<GnuSeb> eepc?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: those tiny netbooks from Asus?
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, will i be able to leave the factory preinstalled vista, make a partition, install ubuntu unr, mount partition and transfer files?
<Miki> hello !!!
<mickster04> hi
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: sure, you will need ntfs-3g to get write access to ntfs
<dabukalam> GnuSeb: Really cheap small underpowered notebooks, referred to as "netbooks"
<mickster04> :D
<Miki> do you know if there are errors on ubuntu  dvd 9.04 ?
<richardcavell> Miki: no
<Miki> i tested twice  with md5
<dabukalam> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<richardcavell> Miki: Are you trying to install from a 9.04 DVD?
<ActionParsnip> Miki: if the md5 hashes match then your download is ok
<Miki> yes
<dabukalam> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richardcavell> Miki: So your md5 hash matches?
<ActionParsnip> Miki: the second test will be the same as the first
<Miki> yes correct
<Miki> yes on the iso and files
<ActionParsnip> Miki: then its a full and correct iso
<richardcavell> Miki: So are you able to burn it to a DVD?
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, one thing tha concerns me is that of battery power and overheating, my windows laptop tends to run out battery power quickly after a couple of hours and it gets really hot too
<Miki> but when i burn with nero  there are 3 errors
<GnuSeb> if i install unr will that improve
<ActionParsnip> Miki: burn it as slow as you are able and boot to it, then check the CD once booted to the first menu
<richardcavell> Miki: he means check the DVD
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: i'm unsure of that, you can set power setting sin both OSes. Try setting a power saving mode when it is on battery
<Miki> again with md5 ?
<richardcavell> Miki: Mate, last time I installed Ubuntu I went through 5 CDs before I got a good burn.  Sometimes it's just bad luck.
<Miki>  i burn 3 times ... always  little erros
<GnuSeb> i thought ubuntu had better battery/energy consumption
<Alvinware> How to change WiFi Channel, and Modulation in Ubuntu?
<mickster04> Miki, what errors
<Miki> i just use 3 so i need 2 more !!!!!
<Threetimes> GnuSeb: depends on how you use it.
<mickster04> Miki, try redownloading the img?
<richardcavell> mickster04: no, his md5 matches
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: it can with settings. Te OS doesnt really dictate the power usage, its the users settings
<Miki> yes .. i can redownoad ... but the md5 is correct
<Miki> so i think is something else ......
<richardcavell> Miki: if your md5 is correct then you don't need to download again
<leaf-sheep> GnuSeb: Turn off your MONITOR!!  (Only when you're done with it. :3)
<mickster04> richardcavell, oh ok
<richardcavell> Miki: Mate, you just need to keep burning until you get a good one
<Threetimes> GnuSeb: If you run compiz, it will use a lot of battery power (i guess) so i wouldn't use it on a laptop.
<dcorking> advantage of aptitude (and synaptic) is that it can uninstall unused dependencies - APT can't do that on its own
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: so you could set really poor battery saving settings in ubuntu and really good ones n windows and assume windows is "better" at battery saving
<ubuntunewbie> does anyone know how to set up virtualbox ? is this the correct guide ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-virtualbox-202-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<richardcavell> Miki: burn it as slow as possible, and close down all non essential software  while you burn
<Miki> ok try to burn very very slow last time at 8 x
<ililil> hi, how can i find and list the full paths of all files which filenames contain 'hans'
<dcorking> leaf-sheep: aptitude isn't a different package manager - it is merely a more feature-full front end for APT
<richardcavell> Miki: 8 x isn't slow for a DVD
<dcorking> join #gnome
<Threetimes> ililil: find / | grep hand
<Threetimes> ililil: find / | grep hans
<Miki> i used the speed test of nero  ... before burn
<sluurp> ubuntunewbie yes it is
<mickster04> Miki, try 2x
<richardcavell> ililil: or locate hans
<mickster04> ?
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, shouldi go ahead and start downloading the ubuntu unr? can i also download the xubuntu and kubuntu packages from its repos?
<Alvinware> How to change WiFi Channel, and Modulation in Ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> dcorking: Which then uses dpkg. :)
<Miki> i think it's not supported 2x
<richardcavell> Miki: Go as slow as you can
<Miki> ok
<Miki> i understand
<ililil> thanks, Threetimes
<GnuSeb> i have a m2 2 gb storage card with an adaptor for usb, can i format that and use it to install ubuntu?
<Miki> thanks ...
<richardcavell> Miki: also, I got more success with different recordable media
<dome412> Hello to everybody......I need a help....can anybody help me with PAE question?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel <number> sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu <whatever>
<ubuntunewbie> sluurp: I had a very limited knowledge on virtualbox .Actually how virtualbox works ?
<erUSUL> Alvinware: sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel <number> sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu <whatever>
<richardcavell> Miki: sometimes you just need to fiddle with it until the thing just works
<Miki> i have also a usbkey  of 4giga ....
<erUSUL> Alvinware: see man iwconfig
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sorry tab comp error ;P
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: you can download xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop once installed and switch at logon if you wish
<ubuntunewbie> sluurp: installing it with deb vb 3.0
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: been there too ;)
<Threetimes> ililil: locate hans is faster
<Miki> richardcavell,  maybe i can keep out some files..
<richardcavell> Miki: no, no.
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip,  so getting the UNR shouldn't make anythign less practical thanotherwise right?
<richardcavell> Miki: burn the DVD as is.  You just need to fiddle with things.
<richardcavell> Miki: burn as slow as you can, try a different brand of recordable DVD
<Miki> richardcavell,  for the moment i used only tdk
<richardcavell> Miki: close down non-essential software while burning
<Miki> richardcavell,  also antivirus ?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: no its fine, if you want to test you can run a virtual system to try it out
<richardcavell> Miki: that doesn't really matter
<richardcavell> Miki: but don't surf the web or do anything else
<GnuSeb> OK, i am downloading the image, now i have to go and format the sandisk m2 card before i think
<GnuSeb> brb
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: remember to md5
<dome412> Hello to everybody......
<Miki> richardcavell,  no  surfing
<dome412> I need a help....
<uhok> hi dome412
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, md5?
<Miki> richardcavell,  thanks for you assistance , maybe i can do it
<dome412> can anybody help me with PAE question?
<richardcavell> Miki: yeah, it prevents buffer underrun
<Miki> richardcavell,  see soon
<richardcavell> Miki: just keep trying
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: md5 check the file you download to make sure it is correct
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | GnuSeb
<ubottu> GnuSeb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<uhok> If I mount two partitions to the same folder in /media (and I make a file in that folder), will it write it to both of the partitions?
<dome412> ....i just want to use all my 4 Giga of RAM installed in my PC
<ActionParsnip> uhok: not possible, you can only mount one device to on foilder
<ActionParsnip> uhok: you will need to use rsync to replicate the changes across
<uhok> Thanks ActionParsnip, will do.
<erry> Hai
<richardcavell> uhok: how would you mount two partitions to the one mount point?
<thesystemnetwork> hi
<erry> is there a package i can install to see hebrew characters fine when i open a file with them in gedit?
<dome412> uhok.....could i speak to you?
<mikejones> lol even watch-movies-links.net dont even play movies using ubuntu i give up
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, can I run gnome normally eventhough I'm getting the UNR?
<uhok> dome412, yes
<GnuSeb> like the normal GUI
<uhok> richardcavell, fstab
<erry> hello?
<MadGirl> i heard hello was this right syntax? routes_eth0=("-net 188.40.73.128 netmask 255.255.255.192 default via 188.40.73.129") ?
<dome412> first of all....I'm very sorry for my english.......
<richardcavell> uhok: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: sure, you can even install kde based apps, you will be able to run all apps on any DE
<Threetimes> Hi, how can I see the number of unread mails. I use Maildir.
<uhok> Synchronize certain select folders (like a backup)
<mickster04> mikejones, whats up?
<richardcavell> uhok: okay
<dome412> now, have you seen my question I wrote before?
<richardcavell> uhok: I really don't think you should try to do it like that
<uhok> richardcavell, why
<thesystemnetwork> is it possible to build only one single Kernelmodule?
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, but can i switch betweenthe simple gui that's unr specific and hte normal ubuntu gnome one?  i'm mostly going to install the unr because i have a flashdrive
<richardcavell> uhok: I think you should mount one partition and use it normally, then use rsync or clonezilla to create a backup of it periodically
<uhok> richardcavell, I deal with over 4tb of data.
<dome412> it's about enable 4 giga of RAM in my 32bit pc
<Threetimes> GnuSeb: you might try to install ubuntu-desktop after you installed UNR
<mikejones> mickster04 im chillin trying to find a site to watch a movie on using ubuntu without having to switch to windows
<Guest6277> -
<DaZ> dome412: pae?;f
<dabukalam> mikejones: you mean a player?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: sure, you can switch between DEs by logging off, switching, the logging on but as I said you can run any app installed on your system in any DE
<Total_Oblivion> what does compiz actually do?
<leaf-sheep> GnuSeb: Check out http://www.lesswatts.org/  --> I found out interesting stuffs there... including xset which can toggle on/off/limit on voices, keyclick, screen, mouse, etc.
<Threetimes> Hi, how can I see the number of unread mails. I use Maildir.
<dome412> daz......about enable 4 giga of RAM in my 32bit pc
<sluurp> freezing ubuntu, @ my machine
<Slart> Total_Oblivion: it provides the composite extension
<DaZ> Total_Oblivion:makes linuxx superior to vista !!1onenene
<mickster04> mikejones, is it a problem with ff and flash?
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: it renders each window as a graphic, it can then display them in various ways like making cube desktops and annoying animations
<ActionParsnip> DaZ: i think its horrific
<dabukalam> mikejones:, if it's a DVD you're trying to watch, get vlc
<mickster04> mikejones, i;ve had problems with flash (as have most ppl)
<dabukalam> !vlc > mikejones
<ubottu> mikejones, please see my private message
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, so it won't necessarily have to looklike this http://www.lesswatts.org/
<Slart> Total_Oblivion: ie each window doesn't get drawn to the screen but to a buffer.. then compiz decides where to put the buffer.. that can be on the sides of a cube.. or it can make reflections of that buffer.. or split it.. burn it etc
<mikejones> dabuk naw i mean like netflix and sites like it i used when i used windows dosent work using ubuntu
<GnuSeb> er * http://www.imsc.res.in/~kapil/UNR.png
<lwizardl> hi
<dabukalam> mikejones: okay you need to get flash
<Slart> Total_Oblivion: all these things happens transparently to the application.. it doesn't have to know that it's window is being drawn upside down etc..
<erry> HELLO
<Total_Oblivion> ok.. as Daz said makes linuxxx much much better than vista
<erry> oh fuck it.
<dome412> can anybody tell me how to eanable 4Giga of RAM in my ubuntu desktop 32-bit, please?
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: not necessarily as that is the default UNR desktop
<Total_Oblivion> from i understood at least:P
<leaf-sheep> For those who're curious, run "xset q" in the terminal will reveal some interesting stuffs about your machine.
<Total_Oblivion> *what
<Slart> !pae | dome412
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<ubuntu> hi to the room
<lstarnes> dome412: you might need to use the 64-bit version
<Slart> dome412: hmm.. why not use the server kernel.. I think it has PAE enabled by default
<mikejones> i got flash it plays youtube videos
<dome412> and i don't want to use 64 bit version
<dabukalam> mikejones: type this in terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<ActionParsnip> dome412: you can use PAE
<Threetimes> How can I see the number of unread mails? I use Maildir.
<dabukalam> mikejones: oh
<dabukalam> mikejones: what doesn't it play?
<lstarnes> dome412: you might have to use it.   I haven't had any major issues with it
<Slart> Total_Oblivion: I think vista uses some kind of compositing window manager too.. not really that different afaik
<kkszysiu> aero
<sluurp> vista looks like kde
<lwizardl> I'm configuring a Ubuntu Server and was wondering if someone could help me with something. I'm currently on the /etc/hosts file configure.
<dabukalam> mikejones: you have java?
<dome412> ActionParship: how can i use PAE?
<barfoos> sluurp: kde looks like vista.
<lwizardl> when I set the settings for the server what should i place in the 127.0.1.1 section ? the real IP for the server ?
<m3m0r3xXx``> barfoos: +1
<mikejones> dosent play netflix movies
<dabukalam> mikejones: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<grawity> lwizardl: No, just leave the 127.0.0.x lines as they are.
<sluurp> what was first? kde or vista?
<Pharsalus> KDE
<grawity> lwizardl: Just change the hostname though
<sluurp> UH HUH
<Pharsalus> so Vista looks like KDE
<grawity> sluurp: Do you mean KDE 4, or KDE in general?
<barfoos> sluurp: also it's a very bad attempt in interface design, it's far from being unique.
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikejones> dabuk what will that do?
<Threetimes> How can I see the number of unread mails? I use Maildir.
<thesystemnetwork> hey, i am encountering a problem with usb, to be more concrete with the ehci high speed mode when i connect a 16gb usb-stick it's only recognized as a fullspeed device. external usb-hdd works fine as highspeed. i figured out that it's maybe a problem with the 250mil sec timeout set in ehci-hcd.c ... someone encountered this problem too?
<dome412> i'm new about ubuntu....I would like to create four-five virtual machine to simulate a LAN and try some experiments....
<sluurp> i mean in general
<m3m0r3xXx``> the old version of kde doesent look like KDE
<m3m0r3xXx``> like vista*
<Slart> thesystemnetwork: nope.. not that I know of..
<dabukalam> !qumo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qumo
<lwizardl> grawity: ok I made it look like 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost & 127.0.1.1 servername.domain.tld servername
<dabukalam> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Slart> dome412: try virtualbox.. it's fairly easy to setup a system like you described
<lwizardl> grawity: is that correct?
<EagleScreen> KDE can look like Vista, like Gnome or like you want
<thesystemnetwork> hmm
<mikejones> dabuk what will sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin do?
<m3m0r3xXx``> will install java6 )
<Alvinware> erUSUL, It didn't successfully changed, when i follow the command, and i retype iwconfig to see, and modu didn't work.
<dabukalam> mikejones: it will download and install java6
<lwizardl> mikejones: install the sun version of java6
<Slart> dome412: if you're low on memoty you might want to try a leaner distro .. or xubuntu
<grawity> lwizardl: Yes. (The 127.0.0.1 line could contain only 'localhost', but it's not that important)
<dome412> yse...it's exactly what i do, but I want to see all my 4 giga and not only 3 giga of RAM...this is my question
<GnuSeb> ActionParsnip, what is the image writer?
<dabukalam> mikejones: you follow through an installer, accept terma na dconditions etc. if you don't have it, get it.
<dabukalam> wow epic spelling fail
<erUSUL> Alvinware: then i dunno... i allways use default settings.. (what my accespoint provides)
<m3m0r3xXx``> hah
<Slart> dome412: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<Threetimes> How can I see the number of unread mails? I use Maildir.
<ActionParsnip> GnuSeb: not sure
<grawity> Threetimes: From command line, or from GUI?
<maxagaz> arp -d 10.100.100.10 in root doesn't fluch this address, why ?
<mickster04> mikejones, tell us if it solves the problem?
<Threetimes> grawity: command line
<Darkcraft> hi
<mickster04> hi
<Darkcraft> is it possible to run ubuntu from a cd if you don't have a hard drive in your computer?
<grawity> Darkcraft: Yes.
<dome412> slart: thank you, but i've already done it.............I just want to use my desktop version, not server version....I think it's different....isn't it?
<grawity> Threetimes: I think there was a command, but I don't remember it... how about just doing ls Maildir/new | wc -l
<mickster04> darkcr
<Slart> dome412: of course it is.. it has PAE enabled =)
<mickster04> Darkcraft, but u cant save the session etc...
<dome412> just for this?
<ActionParsnip> Darkcraft: absolutely
<Slart> dome412: apart from that I don't think you'll notice a big difference..
<sluurp> Threetimes: http://blog.no-panic.at/2006/10/04/show-number-of-unread-messages-at-login-on-shell/?no_back=1
<Darkcraft> :O I'm surprised by that, thank you very much :D
<grawity> Darkcraft: LiveCDs are actually designed to never require or use the HD.
<mikejones> mickster aight installing now
<ActionParsnip> Darkcraft: if you want persistant settings you can mount your home dir on a removable mediia
<grawity> Darkcraft: And Ubuntu CDs are just LiveCDs with installer included.
<dome412> slart: actually, i don't know....I think desktop version is more efficent for user application than the server version
<Threetimes> grawity: Maildir/new stays empty when I have unread mail
<shambat> my dhcp server is getting a lot of DHCPDISCOVER and sending DHCPOFFER messages, but almost no REQUESTs and ACKs ... what could be the reason for this? I have tried a tcpdump and I can see this line: IP 129.241.77.126 > 158.38.112.19: ICMP host 129.241.95.193 unreachable - admin prohibited filter, length 36, is this the request being blocked?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] What might be the reason that '~$ route' does not show a "Destination=link-local" entry?
<grawity> Threetimes: Hmm... is Maildir/cur empty too?
<Threetimes> sluurp: I don't want to see it at login
<Threetimes> grawity: maildir/cur contains all my mail, including the unread one.
<Slart> dome412: mm.. I still think the difference is negligable.
<barfoos> whats the best way to access a network manager control applet (could be terminal based, ncurses or command line too), when running a window manager without system tray area?
<x-tra> hi guys
<barfoos> s/network\ manager/NetworkManager/
<grawity> barfoos: nm-applet? nm-connection-editor?
<x-tra> is x-chat a nice irc client, or am i missing something ?
<grawity> barfoos: Type 'nm-', and press Tab.
<grawity> x-tra: It is one of the nicest. (I personally prefer irssi though.)
<x-tra> oh, thx, will check it out
<Threetimes> Just checked, it's in Maildir/cur/
<mickster04> !tab | mikejones,
<ubottu> mikejones,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<barfoos> grawity: how would i start it upon windowmanger startup without a systray?
<xenoterracide> what kernel is 9.04 running?
<ActionParsnip> barfoos: you could use alltray ;)
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> same problem..
<mickster04> goodday
<mikejones> how do i remove sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin cause youtube videos want play
<mohan_> system freezing..
<Threetimes> xenoterracide: 9.04 desktop or 9.04 server?
<mohan_> using ubuntu 9.04 64bit..
<barfoos> ActionParsnip: isn't there a way without a system tray?
<mohan_> pls anybody help :(
<grawity> Threetimes: Hrm. [The joys of Maildir...] I guess checking the mailbox with, say, mutt won't work? *continues googling*
<mickster04> mikejones, sudo apt-get remove <bla bla>
<xenoterracide> Threetimes: server, there's a difference in base system?
<mikejones> thanks
<ActionParsnip> barfoos: not sure, if you want the app in the tray and it wont stay there then alltray will run it there, you can use all try for any app (except terminal, weird)
<Threetimes> grawity: i just need a number as output, and it must be really fast (will execute every second)
<mickster04> mikejones, it shouldnt cause it tho...
<Threetimes> xenoterracide: yes, different kernels are used for different tasks. Don't ask me why
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: if you install openssh-server. wait for a crash then ssh in from another pc and run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> barfoos: is that what you meant
<xenoterracide> Threetimes: well they need to be built differently but I'm surprised they'd be a different major version...
<mickster04> i have an update that is greyed out, what does this mean?
<Threetimes> 9.04 desktop has 2.6.28-14-generic, 8.04 server has 2.6.24-24-server
<barfoos> ActionParsnip: hmm, thanks anyways, i just wonder if NetworkManager in particular requires the user to run a windowmanager or desktop environment with a systray to access its controls.
<xenoterracide> huh
<xenoterracide> intersting
<xenoterracide> k thanks
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: wow man.. this is a new thing for me..
<Threetimes> But the server is 8.04 (LTS), not 9.04
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: can u pls eloborate :)
<ActionParsnip> barfoos: if you use static ip you can use /etc/network/interfaces to define your network settings
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Total_Oblivion> and i presume compizcfig is nessecary to install cause it automatically makes all windows effects possible?
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: ok sir .. doing it now..
<grawity> Threetimes: http://burningsoda.com/software/newmail/ seems to be something like...
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: you can then connect from another pc using ssh user@servername (in linux) or putty user@servername (for windows)
<Pvpeter> I can't backup my partition, since I'm using it.... And unmounting it makes partimage unaccesible
<Total_Oblivion> *compizconfig i meant
<grawity> Pvpeter: LiveCD?
<MadGirl> it has been said that LiveCD is just a demo, so you can try out Gentoo. You need to install it to use it for real.
<Pvpeter> grawity: Have no empty CDs
<barfoos> ActionParsnip: again that's not what i want, as just said i don't want to get rid of NM nor do i want to use static ip configuration since i use dhcp providing static ip's with local dns names.
<Anarhist> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xenoterracide> Threetimes: according to the site there's a 9.04 server http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<grawity> Total_Oblivion: CompizConfig is not required for effects to work, but it allows you to enable and disable individual effects.
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: how to know my username and servername? my other system is also ubuntu..
<Total_Oblivion> aha
<Total_Oblivion> is there any torrent client for ubuntu?
<grawity> Total_Oblivion: Lots. Transmission, Deluge...
<mohan_> Total_Oblivion: yeah..
<grawity> !torrent | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<grawity> Total_Oblivion: Ubuntu actually comes with Transmission preinstalled.
<Threetimes> xenoterracide: i know there is, but I don't want to update my server every few months. I'm lazy
<Total_Oblivion> do i have to port forward in order to achieve maximum dl speed?
<sachael> does anyone know a good kde app for managing wireless connection?
<grawity> Total_Oblivion: Yes, you usually need to forward at least one port.
<xenoterracide> Threetimes: yeah prolly. I'm working on setting up a new server. I'm debating what OS I want on it
<Anarhist> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: how to know my username and servername? pls .. :)
<grawity> mohan_: 'whoami', and 'hostname --fqdn'
<mickster04> mikejones, any luck?
<mohan_> grawity: thank u :)
<grawity> mohan_: actually, if it's your own PC, the username will be the same one you use
 * mickster04 thinks this channel proves there is hope for humanity:D
<grawity> mickster04: Sometimes, I highly doubt that...
<mickster04> grawity, there are always excpetions :P
<Total_Oblivion> how do i port forward deluge?
<radioman-lt> ;}
<mickster04> so anyone not being helped?
<mohan_> grawity: my user name is mohan and hostname is mohan-desktop..
<mohan_> grawity: now i did ssh from other system..
<jetdebian>  I want to integrate MIT Kerberos along with LDAP ,I have googled for more than a month and I found no good reference ,would you suggest me some good reference where I can go please
<mohan_> grawity: its showing ssh: could not resolve hostname..
<grawity> mohan_: You probably need to use the IP address.
<Brazz> Good morning, what's sudo and root?
<grawity> jetdebian: What are you trying to do currently?
<Brazz> I am reading about it but it just mentions those two and not what they actually mean
<Lily-Rose> Heyyy
<humbolt> Anybody any experience with KVM?
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: its the username you login with, the servername can be learned by running: cat /etc/hostname
<grawity> Brazz: In Unix and Linux, root is the first user account ever created. It has absolute power over the system -- usually you would use it to install software, change system config, etc.
<Lily-Rose> Helooo
<grawity> Brazz: 'sudo' is a program created to allow you use root privileges without needing to know root's password.
<jetdebian> I am trying to have a server for highschool in which i want to enable kerberos along with ldap I am using Debian and ubuntu as a client
<Brazz> ok, so sudo is not a secondary user, its a command-line to access the root ?
<Brazz> grawity: ok, so sudo is not a secondary user, its a command-line to access the root ?
<grawity> Brazz: Correct
<Brazz> grawity: Thank you =)
<grawity> Brazz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_user is an article about the root user.
<Threetimes> I cant compile newmail. http://burningsoda.com/software/newmail/ http://pastebin.com/fd9c6ebd
<Brazz> grawity: I'm reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 atm, reading it at the deepest
<jetdebian> grawity I think I have explained what I am looking for
<ActionParsnip> Brazz: provided your username is in the 'admin' group, it is allowed to use sudo and gksudo to launch apps and commands that need administrive access like installing programs or changing files that are not oned by the user
<Brazz> grawity: they say that You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs. Because it would prevent the home directories of being owned by root. What does that actually mean?
<Dr_Willis> the 'sudo' system has a lot more 'features' then just 'the command you use to do root things' :)
<Brazz> ActionParsnip: Thank you pal
<leaf-sheep> What's the command to RUDELY kill off the process? killall didn't do it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: kep it simple for now ;)
<code_blocks> how to install lamp ? what's the command ?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: kill -9
<leaf-sheep> !lamp | code_blocks
<ubottu> code_blocks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  using sudo, can goof up permissions. :)  and may not always work right. (it can work, but can goof up)
<zealiod> im using a mac and i'm trying to create a custom distro - I have all the files together, hidden ones included and have created an ISO... but when i burn that iso to disk - the machine doesnt see it as a bootable drive? ANy ideas what im missing?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] What might be the reason that '~$ route' does not show any longer a "Destination=link-local" entry?
<code_blocks> leaf-sheep: yes LAMP , how to insall , what's the command ? "sudo apt-get install ??"
<grawity> Brazz: For graphical applications, there is a "graphical sudo" - gksudo. It is needed because graphical apps work a little different than command line ones.
<jetdebian> I am asking again so that new comers may have a look or so "  I am trying to have a server for highschool in which i want to enable kerberos along with ldap I am using Debian and ubuntu as a client and  I want to integrate MIT Kerberos along with LDAP ,I have googled for more than a month and I found no good reference ,would you suggest me some good reference where I can go please"
<Dr_Willis> zealiod:  you have to some how put a bootloader on the iso. such as 'sysiso'    (i think thats the right name, i havent messsed with making a custo bootable iso in ages.
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: but in the article I'm reading they recommend (for my own security) to use a secodary account and not the root, that way it will be harder for people to be successfull in case of a possible invasion.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: isolinux?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  part of the syslinux tools.
<Dr_Willis> it may be called sysiso.. i forget. :)
<Brazz> grawity: I understand that part, but the part I dont understand is that it might own my home directory will be owned by root if I do so.
<Brazz> grawity: what does that actually mean? as a secondary account is it already owned by root?
<code_blocks> how to install lamp ? what's the command ?
<grawity> !lamp | code_blocks
<ubottu> code_blocks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> The Syslinux Project covers lightweight bootloaders for MS-DOS FAT filesystems (SYSLINUX), network booting (PXELINUX), bootable "El Torito" CD-ROMs (ISOLINUX), and Linux ext2/ext3 filesystems (EXTLINUX).
<jre2> could anyone direct me to an update to date repository for packages like w32codecs?
<Dr_Willis> http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/The_Syslinux_Project
<code_blocks> how to install lamp ? what's the command ?is there any command to install LAMP with apt-get
<leaf-sheep> code_blocks: sudo apt-get read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dr_Willis> jre2:  You have tried the medibuntu repos?
<grawity> code_blocks: See ubottu's message.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: +1
<danbhfive> code_blocks: use tasksel
<bazhang> code_blocks, read the link
<code_blocks> ok
<jre2> Dr_Willis: nope. are they current?
<Dr_Willis> jre2:  they are what most everyone uses.. no idea how 'current' figures into the equation. :) i can play most every video file ive found.
<grawity> Brazz: Some applications need to create files in your home directory. If such a program is run by root, all files created by it will -even in your homedir- be owned by root. (Just like it always is - programs running as you create files owned by you.)
<Threetimes> code_blocks: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server (that's just a default setup, if you need moren install more :D)
<code_blocks> is there any command to check whether a service is running or is it stopped ?  how can i check if the httpd service is running ?
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: i have ssh from another system.. now what to do..
<jre2> Dr_Willis: thanks
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: should i wait for a crash?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | jre2
<ubottu> jre2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<code_blocks> Threetimes: i have install mysql-server
<lrone-m>  /j #mikrokopter
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: yes wait for the crash
<Brazz> grawity: thank you again pal.
<danbhfive> code_blocks: probably just a pgrep.  Check if the program is running?
<grawity> Brazz: So it might happen that your homedir contains files owned by root, not you, and this often confuses new users (as the files are hard to delete).
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: does my another system show the crash report?
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: then grab the other system, connect over and run: dmesg | tail
<Threetimes> code_blocks: if you already have the packages, you already have lamp and you don't have to install it again.
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: dmesg shows kernel messages since bootup, so there will be some messages you can research in there
<jetdebian> May be I haven't asked a good question sorry about that
<Brazz> grawity: ahhh ok, so that file that the root would own would be very hard to modify in the other user
<Threetimes> I cant compile newmail. http://burningsoda.com/software/newmail/ http://pastebin.com/fd9c6ebd
<grawity> Brazz: Yes. I don't know _exactly_ what difference does gksudo make, but it claims to help.
<danbhfive> Brazz: it also causes programs to crash if you try to run them non-root later
<mohan_> ActionParsnip: oh.. ok..
<bazhang> Threetimes, its in the repos, why compile
<Brazz> danbhfive, grawity: yeah, thank you very much
<mohanohi> hi..
<Brazz> grawity: you could not have explained it better, thank you indeed.
<younes> howto add ubuntu  for boot.ini
<grawity> Brazz: By the way, since you just recently found out about root, you need to know this: Only in Ubuntu root is locked by default. In other distros (even Ubuntu's father Debian), root password is set during install, and an admin uses 'su' to switch to the root account. (sudo is gaining popularity though)
<Threetimes> bazhang: that's a really old version. 0.4, while 1.0 is the latest
<ActionParsnip> younes: http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<dragonrigs> aha
<ActionParsnip> younes: its much better to use grub
<dragonrigs> the
<ulaelable> penis penis penis penis penis penis
<ActionParsnip> younes: as grub can easily boot both OSs
<ulaelable> i am a troll
<code_blocks> Threetimes: i have installed php5,mysql,apache2 , do i have to install more to have LAMP ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/252437/
<Brazz> grawity: I beleive I'm using root atm
<bazhang> ulaelable, wrong channel then
<Brazz> grawity: but I wish to create another account so I will be more secure.
<ActionParsnip> bang and the troll is gone
<Threetimes> code_blocks: you currently have lamp. Congratulations.
<younes> ActionParsnip, iam install ubuntu from windows (wubi)
<grawity> Brazz: In Ubuntu, there should already be at least one account.
<Brazz> grawity: even tho I wish to do that I first have to understand it, before just jumping blindly into it.
<ActionParsnip> younes: i see, then the boot management will be managed as part of the wubi install
<Brazz> grawity: so what you're saying is that the account I'm using is not the root?
<Brazz> grawity: in the installation only this user was created.
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  its an account that has some 'root' rights   when using sudo. :)
<grawity> Brazz: No.
<grawity> Brazz: Ubuntu installer created this account for you - the user.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3, nm-applet 0.6.6] What might be the reason that '~$ route' does not show any longer a "Destination=link-local" entry?
<arand> Is there anything particular to think of when using sudo in pipes? does e.g. "sudo cmd1 | sudo cmd2 >/etc/test" work?
<grawity> Brazz: But before that, the installer has silently created all the system accounts (including root). The /etc/passwd file has all of them, if you're interested.
<grawity> arand: The pipes are parsed by your shell, not by sudo.
<Threetimes> Brazz: there is the root account, used mailly by the system itself, and there is the brazz (or whatver it's name is) account, used by you and most programs you use.
<Brazz> Dr_Willis, grawity: ok, so this is the only user I created and it was created during the installation and the root is locked, this that I am using is not the root, but if I wish to access the root I can sudo -i it
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:   basically
<grawity> Brazz: Correct.
<ddn> hi all
<Brazz> Dr_Willis, grawity, Threetimes: Thank you indeed.
<ActionParsnip> Brazz: thats why its called a community ;)
<ddn> my system clock is wrong whenever I have no internet connection. how can I solve this?
<bullgard4> arand: Why should this pipenot work? I cannot think of any reason. But your way is more dangerous.
<Pici> arand: You'd need to do something like: echo "Hello world" | sudo tee /etc/test     sudo does not cross IO redirection operators.
<younes> ActionParsnip, now  boot windows only
<ziYang>  This is anything  ?
<bazhang> ziYang, this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> younes: the install procedure of wubi adds a bootloader type thing which will make it look like a dual boot. i dont use wubi personally and think it is a horrible thing
<Threetimes> ddn, you mean the clock is right right now, but if you disconnect from the internet, it gets wrong. Immediately or after a reboot?
<ddn> Threetimes, hi, not sure, after reboot I think
<ziYang>  Narration  Ubuntu?
<mazza558> is there a way to show the name of my soundcard other than lspci?
<ActionParsnip> mazza558: sudo lshw -C sound
<bazhang> ziYang, no, support channel, not chat for Ubuntu OS
<ddn> Threetimes, i already turned internet clock configuration off
<mazza558> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Brazz> grawity, Dr_Willis, Threetimes, ActionParsnip: I'm reading about Ubuntu Security and "Practical Unix & Internet Security" at the moment. More and more I start to understand Linux/Ubuntu. But it is indeed great that I can come here and wash away all the questions I have. Thank you for your help, I must say you have been the most kind.
<grawity> ddn: Does the clock become correct when you connect to the internet?
<arand> Pici: so I'd only need sudo for the parts of the pipe that needs the permissions then? (in my specific case it's the endpoint with dd output-file)
<Threetimes> ddn: Inside your computer, on your motherboard there's a battery which keeps some basic settings for your computer, including time. It might be empty, and your clock gets reset every time you reboot.
<ddn> grawity, yes
<ddn> Threetimes, yes, didn't think about this, maybe is dying
<Pici> arand: yes.
<syntax> whats audit do?
<ActionParsnip> Brazz: as you use the system you will learn more than any book
<ulaelable> herp
<Threetimes> ddn: if there's internet, your system sees the time is wrong and syncronisez it for you, so you don't notice it was wrong.
<grawity> arand: This may be a bad suggestion, but still it would be much simpler to open a root shell with 'sudo -s', use what you want, then exit the root shell.
<Threetimes> ddn: you might bi in luck, and find a battery for like $5 or less, but usually they last for years (i have one working after 9 years)
<Dr_Willis> for who was wanting wubi info  see --->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide --->  How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<code_blocks> how to install cakephp in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ddn> Threetimes, ok, is a netbook not good news, jeje, will try and see
<Dr_Willis> !info cakephp
<arand> grawity: yes that's what I'm doing currently, I just figured it would be neter with just one command with a sudo in the right place. (but then again... "sudo -i && ... && exit")
<ubottu> cakephp (source: cakephp): MVC rapid application development framework for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0.7692-rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 663 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<ddn> Threetimes, thank you
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  its in the package manager.. just install it like anything else it seems.
<Chessguy> i got ubuntu on laptop now, how do i transfer my installed applications over to it?
<grawity> arand: You could try sudo bash -c 'foo | bar > somefile'
<ActionParsnip> Chessguy: what applications do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Chessguy:  what 'installed applications' from where exactly?
<Chessguy> sry i have a desktop now with ubuntu
<Chessguy> and i wanted to get all the same apps on this on my lappy
<Dr_Willis> !clond | Chessguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clond
<Dr_Willis> !clone | Chessguy
<ubottu> Chessguy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Chessguy> awesome
<Dr_Willis> Chessguy:  be sure you dont acidently install the nvidia drivers when you need ati, and so forth.
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: the system has freezed now..
<Chessguy> ok
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: i downloaded cakephp from it's website extracted it how can i install now ? the version of repository is backdated
<Dr_Willis> Chessguy:  and your apt/sources.list may need changeing..
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: i am unable to type any command in ssh...
<grawity> mohan__: Can you still ssh?
<arand> grawity: ah, that looks good.
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  compile it from source I guess...  check their install docs. I dont use it.
<mohan__> grawity: no.. :(
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  or check the PPA repos peraps for a newer packageed version
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: ok then it looks like its a big system wide thing and not just the gui
<grawity> arand: If it's an often used command, you might put it in a shell script, and then use sudo to execute _that_.
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: oh..
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: i was working with blender...
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: 3d app
<Threetimes> ddn: some laptops (i guess natbooks too) have a little cover on the bottom, and maybe you can replace the battery through there. I'm not really sure, the last time I saw that was like 10 years ago (I don't use laptops)
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: ok if you do not use blender, does it hang?
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: can you give the link for PPA repository
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | code_blocks
<Threetimes> I cant compile newmail. http://burningsoda.com/software/newmail/ http://pastebin.com/fd9c6ebd
<ubottu> code_blocks: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: yes,.. while browsing with flash content in it..
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  its not 'a' repository its a personal repo. system :)
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: ok, what's the repo  to add in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<arand> grawity: not that common no (it's http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252442/ btw, *Dangerous command*)
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  as i just said.. its not ONE single repo.. its several hundered each  setup by different people.
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: you need to look at what you are using around the crash
<aeiou> could anyone tell me why i cant ls in this: http://codepad.org/qqQa6Zq4
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  search the PPA system/repos/package lists and see if anyone has a PPA repo set up for what you want
<grawity> arand: In that type of pipeline, when it ends with a command (not file), you can simply use 'sudo dd if=......'
<ActionParsnip> mohan__: see if there is a pattern, you could also check your ram is healthy from your grub menu, ond fsck your partitions from livecd to make sure they are healthy
<grawity> arand: Basically, gunzip -c ./5ubuntu_8gb_usb_backup.dd.gz.* | sudo of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 conv=notrunc
<mohan__> ActionParsnip: ok.. will do it..
<code_blocks> is there anything like httpd service in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> !httpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd
<ActionParsnip> code_blocks: you can run apache
<code_blocks> how can i check if the apache service is stopped or running ?
<Dr_Willis> Theres web servers for Ubuntu code_blocks  if thats what you are asking.
<grawity> code_blocks: Yes - Apache2 is the most common.
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  check the 'service' command..
<arand> grawity: ok, I guessed it might be but was not sure, cheers.
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  service --status-all
<ActionParsnip> code_blocks: ps -ef | grep apach
<ActionParsnip> code_blocks: if its running then it will display
<grawity> ActionParsnip: The proccess is httpd, not apache.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: that too, code_blocks, what s/he said
<aeiou> could anyone tell me why i cant ls in this: http://codepad.org/qqQa6Zq4 ? no idea why i cant ive set the dir to +rx for defacto
<Threetimes> Dr_Willis: I don't have a service command on 8.04 server
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  and thats my problem? :P
<Threetimes> Dr_Willis: no, it's just a question
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session "On-Call Review" with cjwatson, seb128, james_w and me in 12m in #ubuntu-classroom
<grawity> aeiou: What are the permissions on the _parent_ directory? (/home, that is)
 * sluurp will skate a bit
<grawity> aeiou: on the second thought, it probably won't matter...
<Brazz> Dr_Willis, grawity: How do I know that it is a graphical app so I dont use sudo instead of gksudo?
<grawity> Brazz: If you don't know, just use sudo. It shouldn't hurt anything.
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  experience.. you canuse gksudo for a cli app if ya wanted..
<E_L_K_> i'm sorry for repeating question, but i had connection issues right atfer i asked it first time: i have a problem with running 9.04 ubuntu on compaq evo n800c notebook with ati mobility radeon 7500 video card. Xorg just hangs after start and no keyboard/mouse works. have tried radeon,ati and vesa drivers, which don't changes anything. can anyone give me tips to solving this issue or at least direction to dig into?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: I suspected so
<Brazz> grawity: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> sudo should be a symlink to gksu imho
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: thank you
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Yeah, and what happens if you don't have X? :)
<ActionParsnip> grawity: panic ;)
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Besides, gksudo actually calls sudo to do the execution.
<code_blocks> ActionParsnip: is apache running ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/252450/
<ActionParsnip> grawity: just trying to stop the sure of sudo for gui
<Dr_Willis> so you get an error messge...  if ya guess wrong.. big deal. :)
<grawity> ActionParsnip: What _is_ the problem with sudo, anyway?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: using it with gui apps and trouncing ownerships in ~
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it can also give an error and just not run the app in some cases..
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  which can confuse you if you are expecting it to work.
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Which is easily fixable with chown if the user knows what he's doing. (I'm assuming Brazz does.)
<Dr_Willis> 'easily' is the debateable term here. :)
<humbolt> is help.ubuntu.com down?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: true but if it can be avoided initially then thats better, prevention is better than cure
<bazhang> humbolt, not here
<Threetimes> How do I check Maildir for new messages? Maildir/new/ is empty.
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: dead useful site
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  but what if that is the site thats down? :)
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Except when it's down.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://www.isdownforeveryoneorjustmedownorisitjustme.com
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> HAHAHA
<ihr> Is there a page that shows how to build an install image from scratch similar to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, that one is down too.
<humbolt> ActionParsnip: seems like it is just down for me. But why. Everything else is working and DNS does resolve correctly.
<aeiou> ok fixed it, needed to run setfacl -m group::r-x defacto
<aeiou> thanks all
<bazhang> !remaster > ihr
<ubottu> ihr, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: maybe your provider isplaying with their wires
<Dr_Willis> humbolt:  try http://the.ip.address   :)
<coens> ya des francais
<bazhang> coens, #ubuntu-fr
<alkisg> How can I backup my /home to an external usb disk, while keeping *all* symlinks, attributes, owner etc? I'd guess rsync, but could someone give me the command line? I'd hate to backup 200 Gb and find out that I lost symlinks or something...
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: http://91.189.94.8
<humbolt> ActionParsnip: help.ubuntu.com.	494	IN	A	91.189.90.19
<grawity> alkisg: tar cvjf /media/externaldisk/myhome.tgz $HOME, maybe.
<grawity> alkisg: That will create a compressed archive, preserving all permissions.
<alkisg> grawity: I'd like to be able to directly use the data from the external hd, so i'd prefer rsync to tar
<danbhfive> alkisg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ActionParsnip> haha ubuntu.com use apache, just got the It Works page with http://91.189.90.19
<alkisg> Or cp -a or something...
<rek> hi i need to tranfser data with an ethernet cable what program can i use?
<ActionParsnip> rek: cp
<rek> pc to pc
<rek> cp?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | rek
<ubottu> rek: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rek> hi i remember u
<alkisg> danbhfive: Thanks for "sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/." :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: cp = copy command in *nix
<grawity> alkisg: Random probably ineffective suggestion: cd /media/externaldisk; tar cvf - $HOME | tar xf -
<danbhfive> alkisg: np  : )
<alkisg> !sbackup
<alkisg> !cloning
<rek> but from a pc in my studio
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rek> only music...
<rek> with my ethernet
<rek> what can i use
<code_blocks> how to unrar a file ? what's the command to unrar ?
<ActionParsnip> rek: you can simply copy the files over to a shared folder on the destination PC
<grawity> code_blocks: unrar.
<bazhang> rek, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<ActionParsnip> code_blocks: rar x <rarfile>
<rek> is that simplw?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<code_blocks> grawity: i tried unrar <filename> in the /var/www directory , permission denied
<Dr_Willis> Im so lazy now that i discovered the 'unp' command. :)
<[AWE]> Hey there
<ActionParsnip> rek: yes, just open the share in nautilus, copy the data and click paste in the destination and a copy will fly over for you
<code_blocks> grawity: i tried  sudo unrar <filename > failed
<grawity> code_blocks: Usually only root can write to /var/www
<[AWE]> anyone here know their way round postfix?
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  thats a system directroy you need root permissions to do things in there. and its sudo unrar e (or x) i think
<rek> ActionParsnip: i connect the cable and i'm set?
<grawity> [AWE]: Just ask the question. (If nobody knows - ask ##linux.)
<rek> will i see my pc?will i browse it?
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  'unrar e whatever.rar'
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I think unrar e doesn't preserve relative paths?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  no idea. never noticed..
<ActionParsnip> rek: if its pc to pc then you will need to set IP addresses
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  then use x (from the unrar --help docs) :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: if you use a router then you will need a cable between each pc and the router
<mhatch> I am a new user of Ubuntu Server (switching over from openSUSE), and I'm running into an issue that kinda bothers me...  In openSUSE, the AHCI driver along with several other storage drivers were compiled as modules that I could change around the order in which they load, but the Ubuntu Server kernel has them compiled directly into the kernel eliminating that capability.
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: thank you ,works , sudo unrar e <filename.rar>
<mhall119|work> ActionParsnip: I think Ubuntu auto-configures an internal IP if it can't find a DHCP server
<mhatch> The reason that's a problem is because my boot drive is IDE and my storage drives are SATA, and I'm used to my IDE drive being sda
<mhatch> now it's sde because the SATA drives get loaded first.
<mhatch> So, my question is:  Is there a way to change the order in which storage controllers get initialized in the ubuntu server kernel?
<ActionParsnip> mhall119|work: possibly but if i say it does and it doesnt i look like a fool ;)
<grawity> mhall119|work: Yes, it's called "zeroconf" and is done by avahi-autoipd. It's kinda unreliable though. (But it's compatible with the Windows implementation.)
<jaunty09> Hello everyone
<mhall119|work> grawity: thanks for the clarification
<jaunty09> I'm having problem with the time and date on Jaunty Jackalope
<kippy> Guys, how can I make ubuntu forget the applications that it has remembered? ( I checked and now unchecked the Remember running applications when logging out, but even now the applications open up)
<jaunty09> the time and date wouldn't change
<code_blocks> what's the problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/252455/ , i did this /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jaunty09> I've tried what this website ask you to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<MOUD> Hello
<danbhfive> kippy: thats a bug, I know the command to clobber/fix, one sec
<kippy> jaunty09, click on set system time and then unlock using your password, you should be able to do it
<grawity> mhall119|work: But don't forget that zeroconf addresses are explicitly forbidden to be routed (unlike the usual private addresses, 192.168.0.0 and such). So internet connection sharing, for example, is impossible with zeroconf.
<jaunty09> activating the NTP and tried to make the system read the local time
<nettezzaumana> heya
<danbhfive> kippy: I think you can just: rm -R ~/.config/gnome-session
<jaunty09> kippy: tried that on the very 1st time
<nettezzaumana> would someone provide me please output from: dpkg -S `which udevinfo`
<nettezzaumana> on 9.04 ^^
<jaunty09> but, when I restart the system, the time and date just go back to error
<kippy> alrighty danbhfive, will ctry that
<jaunty09> now it's showing Aug 8, 8:05 AM
<grawity> jaunty09: Maybe your system's clock battery is dead? (All PCs have a small battery inside)
<kippy> jaunty09, how old is your computer? could it be the cmos battery is dying ?
<jaunty09> I check on the BIOS motherboard, it was fine
<ActionParsnip> jaunty09: how old is the system?
<jaunty09> the date on the mobo showing the exact time and date
<kippy> jaunty09, how old is the computer?
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<jaunty09> intel celeron P4
<FloodBot2> HACKER10011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaunty09> not too old
<kippy> jaunty09, i mean when did you purchase it?
<nettezzaumana> would someone provide me please output from: dpkg -S `which udevinfo`
<Dr_Willis> if the time is not changeing.. it could be some timezone setting..  or motheboard set to UTC and system set to localtime or some issue like that.
<jaunty09> celeron P4 should be somewhere 2003 or 2004
<kippy> if it is around 5 year mark then it could be the battery
<jaunty09> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Dr_Willis> It very well could be the battery.
<jaunty09> yes, it what the website say and I've tried all the website tell you to do to fix the problem
<jaunty09> but, still error. I'm confused
<jaunty09> I've set the NTP and update it and restart. Still error
<Dr_Willis> on the pc's i have with dead MB batteries - the time actually resets to somthing 2000, if i let them set unplugged from the wall for an hr or so.
<alkisg> Uhmmm... can I *correctly* backup my whole $HOME while logged on in gnome, or should I logout and run e.g. rsync from the console as the user root?
<jaunty09> I've set the system to read the 'local' time and still error
<grawity> jaunty09: Do you even read our message? Replace the battery.
<kippy> jaunty09, that is why your time says in sync while OS is booted, but when the OS is down the battery has to mantain the time which it is not able to do and you see a wrong time next time you boot up. So I would bet about 90% you should replace the battery
<jaunty09> if the battery is dead, the mobo time and date should be error right?
<jaunty09> but, it's not.. so, I think the battery isn't dead
<meisterlumpi> jaunty09: no they reset
<Dr_Willis> jaunty09:  mine resets to  like jan 1 2000
<doktoreas> hello folks..my remote server stop working and I had to hard reset it. Which log file should I check to see the problem?
<jaunty09> yes, that's when the battery is out
<Dr_Willis> jaunty09:  then the network services NTP corrects it.
<jaunty09> so, mine is still working
<mhatch> Just checking if anyone saw my question above regarding how to change the order in which the storage controllers get initialized...  Anyone?
<jaunty09> everytime I check the mobo, the time and date showing the right time and date
<Bleupomme> hello, I have installed ubuntu jaunty netbook remix on an asus 1005ha. I have problems configuring the microphone. Could someone help?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<meisterlumpi> jaunty09: since a new battery is like a quater dollar i would try it, don't you think?
<coens> yes
<jaunty09> meisterlumpi: right, I think that's the last thing I haven't try :)
<inneedofhelp> hey i am rather new to ubuntu and linux in general and i am a visually impaired user. i keep encountering problems though mainly with freezes. i think they are due to orca acting up
<jaunty09> I'll see to it and if it's fix the problem I'll inform you back
<jaunty09> thank you all for the help
<petra_> ahoj
<inneedofhelp> gotta go
<malek> quit
<MOUD> When will new version of ubuntu be released? Around October?
<mhatch> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, but this problem isn't module related as both storage drivers have been compiled directly into the kernel by the Ubuntu folks
<grawity> MOUD: It's version 9.10, so it will be released at 2009-10.
<kippy> yes MOUD it will be around OCt 29
<code_blocks> can't restart apache2 ,what's the problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/252455/
<MOUD> thanks
<code_blocks> how to remove files except one file ? what's the command ?
<Pici> code_blocks: Those are both warnings, so the apache server should be starting anyway.
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  depends on teh file and what youa re trying to do exactly
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: how can i delete all files from a directory except one file ? what's the command ?
<lat> When will ubuntu include version 23.1 of GNU Emacs?
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: rm -f * ??
<kippy> code_blocks that will remove all
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  wben using 'wildcards' always check with the 'echo PATTERN' to see what it will remove exactly
<alkisg> code_blocks: man bash => search for GLOBIGNORE
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  or use the 'mv' command to move the files, not delete.. just in case.
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: what's the command ?
<MadGirl> i think the command is called "installer" damn it
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  depends on the file...... abnd the pattern.
<kippy> if your file doesn't has some special attribute and you don't want to write a complicated one liner, i suggest you move the required file to some other place and then remove all and then move the file back
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  ive never noticed a 'remove all but this file' command.
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: say the file name is myfile
<MOUD> How do I install firefox from bz2? I've already extracted it
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  this is what 'reguler' expressions are all about.
<bazhang> MOUD, no need its in the repos
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  or move thefile to keep  somewhere.. delete the rest.. and move it back.
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: you are talking about echo PATTERN , what's is it ?
<MOUD> bazhang: the problem is that in the repositories it installs FF 3.5.1 but the newest version is 3.5.2 so I downloaded the bz2 file
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: how to do this with pattern /
<bazhang> !ff35 > MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  try 'echo *.txt'   or 'echo *.*' and so on to explore the bash use of 'wildcards/regular expressions'
<bazhang> MOUD, no its 3.5.2 in repos
<lat>  When will Synoptic include version 23.1 of GNU Emacs?
<MOUD> bazhang: I see. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  its easier to just move the file to keep somewhere.. then delete the rest. and move it back.
<bazhang> lat, not for a long while, next release still has 22
<jedc> Hi, i have a problem, when i remap my mod key in xmonad.hs i have no mod key, it seems like there is no correlation with what i map it to and my xmodmap :(
<jedc> using xmonad on jaunty
<Dr_Willis> code_blocks:  if you really want to see how to do a single rm command to remove everything except a specific file/pattern ---->  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bash-extended-globbing
<Kartagis> hello. even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  the windowmanager/desktop/compiz may have some other  higher process thats using the key instead.
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> i want to install new driver of nvidia from their website..
<jedc> !hi | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jedc> mohan_, have you tried installing through System->Applications->Hardware Drivers?
<mohan_> jedc: yeah i have 180 version of it..
<MOUD> I g2g now, see you ppl later
<mohan_> jedc: in nvidia website they have released 185 version..
<code_blocks> Dr_Willis: thank you
<mohan_> jedc: 180 version is giving problems :)
<mohan_> jedc:  :(
<jedc> thats what im using
<erUSUL> !newest | lat
<ubottu> lat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<mohan_> jedc: freezing my system.. i am using ubuntu 9.04 64bit..
<mohan_> jedc: whats the good workflow for installing newer nvidia drivers..
<mhall119|work> mohan_: using Hardware Drivers is the recommended way
<mohan_> mhall119|work: but its old..
<mhall119|work> yes, but also tested
<mohan_> mhall119|work: not working for me.. not a good driver for my card..
<mohan_> mhall119|work: some graphics issues :(
<mhall119|work> does the new driver exist in backports?
<jedc> mohan_, its not recommended, but the envynd-gtk package might work for you, it downloads and installs the newest drivers in theory
<userone> can i change the position of grub from (hd0,2) to (hd0,0) by using grub shell and the commands, sudo grub>root (hd0,0)>setup (hd0,0)>exit?
<jedc> mohan_, envyng-gtk my bad
<mohan_> jedc: not tryed..
<mohan_> jedc: it installs the same old one..
<jedc> oh
<rek> ActionParsnip1: i'm goin' to link them
<Dr_Willis> userone:   position? Normally grub is installed to the MBR of the hard disk anyway.   i though the command would be setup (hd0)
<jedc> mohan_, i found this thread, it might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<Dr_Willis> userone:  you may want to read up on the grub docs at the grub homepage.  Grub is the kind of tool - that its worth reading/learning well.
<rek> what will i see in nautilus?
<mohan_> jedc: ok.. thanx.. :)
<grzesiek> i got little question, how to turn off beep sound from pc [not from speakers] after install ?
<meglo> cut the cord
<rek> hi
<rek> help
<userone> Dr_Willis: my ubuntu boots up fine but when i try to boot vista it says 'missing bootmgr'. vista should not need a bootmgr if grub is handling the boot, so i think the problem is that grub is on (hd0,2), wheras vista is on (hd0,0). If i can move grub to (hd0,0) it should fix the vista boot problem?
<Dr_Willis> grzesiek:  theres some forum thereads on that. thats the 'pc speaker' (on the mb sort of thing) normal way is to blacklist the pcspkr module (i think)
<grzesiek> k will check after update, thanks
<mhall119|work> grzesiek: there is a kernel module that runs the system speaker, you'll need to remove it and blacklist it
<grzesiek> k ty
<Dr_Willis> userone:  no idea on that one. the normal installer puts grub ont he MBR of the hard drive.. dont confuse  (hd0,0) with (hd0)  one is the drive.. other is a partition on the drive.
<mhall119|work> grzesiek: pcspkr is the module (on my 9.04 install at least)
<mhall119|work> sudo rmmod pcspkr
<grzesiek> ye i got too 9.04
<grzesiek> k will try, sec
<grzesiek> mhall119|work it works, ty much
<mhall119|work> grzesiek: it'll be re-installed when you reboot, so you'll have to add it to the blacklist file
<CrocoJet> what is the meaning "Backports PPA" ?
<neglesaks> PPA =  Personal Packake Archive
<CrocoJet> neglesaks, thanks
<Halitech> CrocoJet, Backports are newer programs that have been setup to work in older version of Ubuntu
<indus> CrocoJet: its software which has been backported to a previous version of ubuntu
<neglesaks> yw
<bazhang> !backports > CrocoJet
<ubottu> CrocoJet, please see my private message
<grzesiek> where is blacklist file placed ?
<neglesaks> PPA's are software repositories on launchpad.net (and other places)
<mhall119|work> grzesiek: add "blacklist pcspkr" (without quotes) to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<userone> Dr_Willis: I installed vista first, so that would have put the mbr on the first partition of the first drive (hd0,0). I then installed ubuntu, which should have written grub to the mbr (hd0,0), but instead grub is on (hd0,2) which is the third partition of the first drive. the second partition is linux swap.
<indus> CrocoJet: for example,firefox3.5 when available for hardy 8.04 will bea backport
<indus> grzesiek: /etc/modprobe.d/blackkist.conf
<CrocoJet> well .. thanks a lot for all ... interesting !
<Dr_Willis> userone:  the installer should of put grub in the mbr of (hd0)   hd0,0 is NOT NOT NOT the 'mbr'
<indus> CrocoJet: remember,a PPA is a personal package and not supported by ubuntu,use them at your own risk
<CrocoJet> indus, ok
<indus> Dr_Willis: grub can be installed on any partition i believe
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yes.. but thats not what hes saying....
<combo> hello, does anyone of You uses HP All-in-one product? I have serious problem with my brand new HP DeskJet F4210.. can't install it correctly.. Can someone help, please?
<Dr_Willis> userone:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pcbuilder97> is ubuntu 9.10 karmic  in beta yet  or is it still in alpha??
<indus> Dr_Willis: wokay
<indus> pcbuilder97: its in aplha 3
<pcbuilder97> oh ok
<indus> pcbuilder97: willl be alpha 4 in a few days
<Bloe> hi
<indus> hi
<pcbuilder97> ok kool
<Bloe> how are you
<pcbuilder97> how many alpha stages are thare going to be?
<rek_> ActionParsnip1:
<indus> Bloe: good ,do u have an ubuntu question
<indus> pcbuilder97: 5
<rek_> i need to connect them
<indus> pcbuilder97: 6 actually
<rek_> how can i connect the 2 pc
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, it stopped working all of a sudden.
<bazhang> pcbuilder97, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<Bloe> well a had one
<indus> pcbuilder97: but i think 6 is beta probably
<rek_> bazhang:  i use an ethernet cable
<ajish> hey i am setting up vpn in my ubuntu after gooling still couldn't find usefull info
<userone> Dr_Willis: yes, that is the default given by ubuntu installation (hd0), but somehow grub is on the root partition. the link you gave me clearly explains that 'The method shown above puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root partition'.
<Bloe> for a backup cd
<rek_> then whT  can i do?
<pcbuilder97> yeh i just had lots of hardware bugs with alpha two  i wanted to wait till beta before i tried it agin
<indus> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<indus> !vpn | ajish
<ubottu> ajish: please see above
<bazhang> indus, pcbuilder97 please take this to #ubuntu+1
<grzesiek> brb reboot
<indus> bazhang: i dropped it already
<ajish> how to find weather it is ipx or not?
<Bloe> a CD of my system and then on another computer with my settings
<datacrusher> hi everyone! iv burned a dvd with vista file explorer, just dragging and so, and i cant open it on ubuntu, is there a workarround?
<ajish> I mean my office network is IPX or not?
<bazhang> Bloe, what kind of cd? system restore? local repository?
<Dr_Willis> datacrusher:  dragged' what exactly to the dvd?  somefilename.iso ? or some other files?
<userone> Dr_Willis: I just wanted to know how to 'move' grub because i didn't know how grub was put on the root partition during a default install?
<rek_> i need to browse the other pc with the ethernet cable
<indus> Bloe: can u ask again in 1 line
<rek_> how cN I DO THAT?
<indus> userone: well hmm open a terminal and enter sudo grub
<Bloe> i need a backup cd of my system to instal it on an another computer
<indus> userone: setup (hdx,y) will move it
<bazhang> Bloe, a clone then?
<helper> hey need help /usr/bin/find /home/kad -name '*.bz2' -ctime +24 => this allow to check *.bz2 if it's modified after 24 hours? or am i wrong ?
<felipe__> hI
<ajish> any vpn experts here?
<userone> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway for your help, and the link too
<Bloe> yes
<userone> indus: i see....thanks
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody want to ls -al their home directory? I currently have permission 700 on all my file/folders in my home directory.
<bazhang> Bloe,  a single cd wont backup your whole system
<Dr_Willis> userone:  you dont really move it. You install it where you want it to be. Default install on desktop is to go to hd0. not hd0,0   Still not sure if any of this will help your windows issue.
<indus> userone: also run update-grub just to make sure
<Bloe> DVD
<Vanion> Having trouble with Transmission torrent client , don't know how to allow the program to download to a certain folder...
<Halitech> Bloe, remastersys
<Bloe> just .home
 * Dr_Willis waits for the fun that will come from the update to the next generation of grub. :)
<indus> Dr_Willis: whats the problem userone having
<Bloe> its take a log time
<krishna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252480/ I get this whenever i try to apt-get something... i havent added a xubuntu package cd to software sources.....  how to eradicate this and make it to use internet to get packages ??
<Bloe> for the backup
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i forget. :)  was so long ago.. windows not booting i think.
<Bloe> 41%
<indus> Dr_Willis: thats a windows issue, he will need to repair windows with rescue cd
<Dr_Willis> indus:  thats what i was thinking.. but it wasent a ntldr missing error.. was some other message.
<userone> indus: my ubuntu boots up fine but when i try to boot vista it says 'missing bootmgr'. vista should not need a bootmgr if grub is handling the boot, so i think the problem is that grub is on (hd0,2), wheras vista is on (hd0,0). If i can move grub to (hd0,0) it should fix the vista boot problem?
<datacrusher> Dr_Willis, many files
<Halitech> krishna_, gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the cd
<indus> Dr_Willis: then that will destroy the mbr ubuntu, then he will come baclk here then we will help again :)
<indus> userone: there are a few stages in the boot process
<Bloe> can sombody Dutch
<Pici> !nl | Bloe
<ubottu> Bloe: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Halitech> !de | Bloe
<ubottu> Bloe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<userone> indus: i have already modified menu.lst file to include vista at root (hd0,0)
<Halitech> sorry, thats german :(
<Bloe> koffie ook
<Bloe> lekker
<Bloe> :)
<indus> userone: the motherboard bios first passes control to boot loader then passes it on to individual os'
<krishna_> Halitech, that command gave no action.. what is mousepad ?
<indus> userone: its not grub which boots ubuntu ,its the initrd
<indus> userone:nvm
<Halitech> krishna_, its the text editor in xubuntu
<krishna_> Halitech, i use ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<userone> indus: i dont want to use a windows rescue this, as this will certainly mess up more things that it will fix!!
<indus> userone: do u have a vista rescue disk? iam assuming u see the grub menu first
<krishna_> Halitech,  i replaced it with gedit. now a what to edit ??
<Halitech> krishna_, ok, then why is it asking for a xubuntu cd? ok, try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<indus> userone: dont worry,after things get messed up, use a live cd to boot , then come here,ill help u with grub
<krishna_> Halitech, "why is it"  thats what i dont know
<krishna_> Halitech, yes.. gedit is on.. what to modify ?
<Halitech> krishna_, you should see a line about the xubuntu cd, put a # in front of it
<indus> userone: or best,write down these steps to rescue urself
<krishna_> Halitech, ok
<Halitech> krishna_, did you originally install using the xubuntu cd?
<indus> userone: ok can u tell me what is the output of find /boot/grub/stage1
<userone> indus: i am chatting from a second laptop, so i can still follow your commands..
<indus> k good
<indus> userone: repair it then vista
<krishna_> Halitech, NO. i have ubuntu 9.04 jaunty.... my sister inserted the xubuntu cd 8.10 yesterday... when synaptic asked.. she added it... but even after its ejected.. it kept on saying "enter xubu cd and press enter"
<krishna_> Halitech, yea! thanks.. apt0get is using internet... thanks
<indus> userone: ok wait
<indus> userone: first of all, state your problem again
<Bloe> how works virtual box ???
<Halitech> krishna_, ok, her putting the cd in and her saying yes is probably what happened, glad to hear its working now
<rski> Bloe: read on virtualbox.org
<userone> indus: however, if i follow this link given by Dr_Willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows it should put grub in the mbr, and with menu.lst modified to boot vista, all should be fixed?
<nnull> Bloe, or youtube it, and watch someone use/install it..
<Bloe> i have some troubles
<indus> userone: hello? i dont have much time
<krishna_> Halitech, but .. why it didnt auto-remove the line from sources when its ejected ?
<helper> how i can connect via xhost?
<dAnon> does someone know how to get flashplayer to perform good under Opera?
<indus> userone: yes its correct link
<Halitech> krishna_, because it doesn't have the ability to remove, only add
<indus> userone: no need to modify menu.lst
<Bloe> i can run youtube for this videos i need totem
<lat> ubottu, thanks for the feedback.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bloe> on youtube its a black screen
<userone> indus: wait  1 minute..i type slowly
<indus> userone: why did u modify?
<Bloe> it start when i instal quick time
<userone> indus: ok..let me explain...wait 1 minute :-)
<krishna_> Halitech, then creators must think of auto-remove the line :P :D
<yesitisjustme> i got a usb to ide adapter but dvdrom only gets detected when a OS is present.
<underguiz> ok, so I have an ubuntu 8.10 installation here and i want to tell a script to come up on boot after mysql
<underguiz> how can I do it?
<kp> hi, which is the best audio software for ubuntu
<yesitisjustme> Is it possible for usb to ide dvdrom to be detected without a OS like a regular dvdrom?
<indus> kp what do u mean best
<dAnon> does someone know how to get flashplayer to perform good under Opera?
<Dr_Willis> yesitisjustme:  you mean like a regular 'usb external optical drive' ?
<indus> kp for audio player u have rhythmbox
<indus> kp also banshee is fine
<krishna_> can this be used to restore grub after  i format C:\ ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Restoring%20GRUB  i.e not the first method in ppage.. nbut this one ?
<indus> kp but you will need to install it
<nnull> dAnon, may have more luck posting a thread on ubuntu forums with that one.
<iceroot> !grub | krishna_
<ubottu> krishna_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  'formating c:' wont remove the MBR  (the grub menu)
<kp> ok
<kp> indus,
<kp> ok
<mhall119|work> dAnon: have you asked Opera?
<krishna_> iceroot, i got that link only from !grub... my question was different//
<krishna_> Dr_Willis, i meant "reinstallng windows xp"
<indus> krishna_: yes Dr_Willis is right, mbr is on the Hard disk, it just wont boot windows thats all
<indus> listen to the doctor
<kp> indus, best in terms of all available plugins
<iceroot> krishna_: there is a info about restoring grub
<bazhang> kp, try some out, there is no best
<indus> janisoza1r: hi
<root> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<krishna_> indus, when i reinstall windows xp into C:\ .. wont it fire the Grub and use its own bootloader ?
<root> ;]
<kp> ok
<iceroot> root: dont do irc as root :)
<indus> krishna_: yes when you install windows , yes it will
<krishna_> indus, yes..
<indus> kp: try a few then decide
<heatmzzr> How do you start ubuntu without gui. but have the option to start it with startx or something????????
<indus> krishna_: restoring grub is simple
<indus> krishna_: live cd should be nearby so u can boot
<yesitisjustme> no like a regular internal dvd rom
<Guest49378> iceroot, relax my friend :)
<CarlFK> heatmzzr: grub menu,  (recovery)
<krishna_> indus, then my question is whether to use the first method stated in that page ////  or using "preserving windows bootloader" topic
<kp> indus, thats sounds cool
<Sevdalin> :P
<bazhang> heatmzzr, permanently?
<krishna_> indus, why cant the ubuntu live cd contain something like "restore grub" option in "system" ?
<kp> thanks will try as you suggest
<heatmzzr> bazhang: yeah
<indus> kp yeah try deffault music player, try banshee , try amarok too
<indus> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<userone> indus: i used vista to partition the hdd into 3 partitions. i installed vista on p1. i then installed ubuntu  (swap on p2, linux on p3). the boot menu let me boot into ubuntu just fine, but there was no entry for vista. so i followed the threads to modofy menu.lst to include an entry for vista at root (hd0,0). this didnt work so i used a live cd to remodify menu.lst but this 'crashed' everything (nothing would boot) and so i reinstalled ubun
<RorZa> Hello I am scp ing a file from my local to my Slicehost server
<bazhang> heatmzzr, this is an existing install or a proposed one
<RorZa> but I cannot locate the file
<gartral> krishna_: it does, it's called run "sudo grub hd0,0"
<indus> userone: aah ok ,there is a software called os-prober in synaptic install it
<RorZa> How ccan I search for aa file in Ubuntu from command line
<heatmzzr> bazhang: existing... probably not worth it...
<yesitisjustme> i want it to act like a regular internal dvdrom so it will detect dvdrom without OS
<gartral> RorZa: locate
<indus> userone: i think its there
<indus> userone: search
<Sevdalin> thanks for sharing;]
<CarlFK> RorZa: find / -name "afile"
<RorZa> gartral:  whats the full syntax
<krishna_> gartral, my doubt is that whether to use the "overwriting windows bootloader"  or to use "preserve windows bootloader" in that help page
<gartral> yesitisjustme: if your BIOS supports USB media, you shouldn't have a prob
<userone> indus: ok, i only have an internet connection on this second laptop, so if you give me your commands i will switch the usb modem to the other laptop and follow them later
<Link> good morning :)
<gartral> RorZa: locate <filename>
<yesitisjustme> ok
<CarlFK> gartral: "locate can never report files created  after  the  most  recent        update of the relevant database."
<indus> userone: did u correctly put the entries in menu.lst
<kp> indus, will do that
<RorZa> I get this with locate
<RorZa> -bash: locate: command not found
<gartral> CarlFK: might I ask where you get that info? on ETX4 the database is never out of date
<CarlFK> RorZa: use fine, loate won't work for that
<CarlFK> gartral: man locate
<userone> indus: yes..there is a sample given within menu.lst which i copied and pasted to the bottom of menu.lst and uncommented
<rek_> i need to connect two pc with an ethernet cable
<RorZa> fine ?
<mhall119|work> rek_: you'll need a crossover cable
<CarlFK> RorZa: er, use find
<krishna_> gartral, can you understand my ?  because i want to reinstall xp :( tomorrow
<userone> indus: so ubuntu boots automatically (which is what i want) and the option for vista is last
<RorZa> this     find / -name comming.jpg
<CarlFK> gartral: the ext4 driver updates the locate db?
<indus> userone: did u specify where vista is?
<indus> userone: root hd0,0 etc
<dar_> i have a very strange problem on Jaunty, with no reason in KDE sometimes when i click on a window the moving cursor appears but i can't write or scroll in the window i can only move it! and if i can write in it like in a KOnsole the keys i pressed are not working correctly if i want that bullshit to change i have to press Ctrl+Alt and it start working normally for perhaps 5 minutes and the problem comes again
<RorZa> I get a bonch of out put like this
<RorZa> find: `/etc/ssl/private': Permission denied
<RorZa> find: `/lost+found': Permission denied
<RorZa> find: `/var/log/mysql': Permission denied
<FloodBot2> RorZa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<userone> indus: yes
<RorZa> lol sorry
<gartral> CarlFK: i can create 10 files on my desktop, and locate finds them instantly.. so somehow, the locate DB is allways up to date
<user_> how can i set ip for etho
<indus> userone: thats just a sample,it doesnt have correct locations
<Bloe>  ... bey ...
<bazhang> user_, ifconfig? connecting via console?
<mhall119|work> RorZa: run it as sudo
<bazhang> user_, sudo dhclient eth0
<indus> userone: right now the message from vista is 'missing bootldr"?
<userone> indus: when i did fdisk -l it gives hpfs/ntfs as /dev/sda1
<RorZa> bazhang: it returns nothing
<krishna_> indus, any help ?
<krishna_> plz
<userone> indus: yes..missing bootmgr
<CarlFK> gartral: locate foobar && locate foobar - nothing.  mount.. /dev/sdc3 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime)
<bazhang> RorZa, which returns nothing
<RorZa> is that mean the scp didt work ?
<CarlFK> gartral: er... touch foobar...
<RorZa> find with sudo
<userone> indus: i moved the bootable flag to sda1
<CarlFK> bazhang: what is your scp command?
<gartral> CarlFK: strange, then again, i have a franken-puter... soooo
<js> if I'm going to do a fresh install, does it make sense to install 9.10 alpha3 and update to 9.10 once it's out or does it make more sense to install 9.04 and update to 9.10 later? I don't have any probem with running alpha software. just curious about the update process.
<CarlFK> gartral: does touch foobar && locate foobar find it?
<RorZa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252493/    of course the ip is where I am sending it to
<bazhang> scp filename user@host:filename CarlFK ?
<CarlFK> RorZa: you forgot the :
<Dr_Willis> js:  dont have a 'problem' unless the software has a killer problem. :)
<gartral> CarlFK: no, but ive yet too create a foobar on my machine
<user_> ifconfig resulted nos of connections but how set ip
<Pompos> just out of curiosity: is there a log of this channel?
<CarlFK> bazhang: you have a file on your local box called tseghuy@ip_add
<Dr_Willis> !log | Pompos
<ubottu> Pompos: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<js> Dr_Willis: then I can still fetch the newest tarball and compile it myself ;)
<CarlFK> gartral: touch created the file
<Pompos> thanks
<RorZa> CarlFK: do I need that ?
<js> it's just if an update process from 9.10 alpha3 to 9.10 final is planned what I want to know
<Dr_Willis> js:  i just do clean installs with every new release. seems tobe less problems that way
<zhxk`> hello, how to sepcify dns address ?
<CarlFK> RorZa:  scp Desktop/comming.jpg tseghuy@ip_add:
<bazhang> js #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<js> Dr_Willis: you tell that a guy who used the same install for 7 years ;)
<js> with manually compiling all the stuff to update it ;)
<CrocoJet> how can I list files via aptitude command of specific server (in my case, jaunty-backports) ?
<Dr_Willis> js:  yes you have always been able to upgrade from the alphass to beta to final. BUT theres always the potential for issues with upgrading
<js> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<js> going with 9.10 alpha3 then :)
<user_> where is that file located
<RorZa> CarlFK: I get connectioni refused with that
<gartral> CarlFK: after i changed the path of touch too ./Desktop/foobar, yes, locate found it emediately
<DavidP> anyone here know how to set up a page file? i got a brand new pc that i want to set up Win7 and Ubuntu on
<js> oh, how well does ubuntu 64 work these days?
<js> finally want to make the switch when I have to reinstall anyway
<Link> zhxk`: you can right click on the ethernet icon (top right) and select edit connections. change settings to manual to insert ip / dns info
<user_> how to set a ip can u tell me the path
<DavidP87> anyone here know how to set up a page file partition? i got a brand new pc/hard drive that i want to set up Win7 and Ubuntu on
<revygttam> When i ping my server by its hostname it is not returning, it is mapping to the wrong IP.  When i ping by the IP it works fine, how can i fix that?
<CarlFK> RorZa: paste the real command and the error
<zhxk`> Link:im on cli
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  you mean a 'swap' partition for linux? :) theres guides on doing that/adding more.
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Link> zhxk`: Sorry mate, can't help you there :( i'm still learning.
<Halitech> zhxk`, the config file is at /etc/network/interfaces
<CarlFK> gartral: touch /home/carl/Desktop/foobar && locate foobar - still nothing.  are you sure you didn't touch a file you already had?
<DavidP87> Dr_Willis, if i set up linux first and use "swap" partition, then i install win7, will i need a page file for win7 or the swap partition (which will be at the end of all my partition) be good enough???
<RorZa> CarlFK:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/252495/
<sipior> revygttam: correct the domain name service record for the machine of interest.
<user_> am very tired with ubuntu i can not even set static ip
<chessnutmushroom> how do i install java for firefox3 ?
<js> DavidP87: install windows first
<js> it will kill your mbr otherwise
<Halitech> zhxk`, to edit it you can use vim, vi, emacs, or nano ....  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<chessnutmushroom> the plugins are not working in the addon section.
<DavidP87> mbr???
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  widnows does not in any way shape or form. know what to do with a Linux swap 'parttiion' :)
<Link> would someone be able to assist me in installing my graphic card drivers?  Matrox G450 PCI? I'm a little lost.
<DavidP87> Dr_Willis do u recommend installing win7 RC first?
<revygttam> sipior: im afriad im not too sure how to go about that, is it a specific file that I need to edit?
<js> DavidP87: you could also use a swap file, btw
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  so yes.. windows will need its own swap file.. (and tons more of it - then linux ever needs)
<user_> what is the easy way to set static ip
<CarlFK> RorZa: Ip_add needs to be the IP of your slice
<js> user_: ifconfig eth0 inet 1.2.3.4
<zhxk`> Halitech:yes i can, but dunno what to put to
<ubuntu_tom> Hi everybody, I have difficulties installing ubuntu. I'm currently running the live cd. But the partition editor does not show any partition on my hard drive. But under places in the menu they are all there.
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  given my experience with Window7 i reccomend taking the Win7 cd and making a coster out of it for your sodapop.
<DavidP87> hhhmmm
<sipior> revygttam: well, how did you get it to map to the (incorrect) ip address? is this a machine on a home network?
<Halitech> user_, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  always install windows first.. then linux. :) thats a given
<RorZa> CarlFK: yes I have provided that
<DavidP87> so if im gonna install windows first, should i use vista or just use win7 RC???
<CarlFK> RorZa: provided how?
<indus> userone: then you need to repair it
<indus> userone: ok but thats just a flag, i dont think it really works
<indus> userone: not sure
<indus> userone: can u search for os-prober?
<Halitech> zhxk`, you need to change dhcp to auto and then add all the settings on seperate lines for what you want
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> !info os-prober
<RorZa> CarlFK: can set the option to use different port ?
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.29ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 168 kB
<indus> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.29ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Link> Davidf88, i've seen some posts via google with users having success with win 7 and ubuntu as well
<revygttam> sipior: this is a home network, i had to switch routers and at one point it assigned this mapped IP to this computer which looks like the one it is trying to hit.
<indus> oh my network mess
<DavidP87> Dr_Willis and js im not sure if it is a good idea to install Win7 RC is its gonna force me to buy it in a few months, when i have vista cd now..
<CarlFK> RorZa: you need to use the port ssh is on.  can you ssh to the slice?
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  i did have windows7 and ubuntu both dualbooting here fine.  normal grub menu settings for other windows worked fine for win7
<zhxk`> Halitech:no dhcp, i know gateway adress, and dns adress as well
<RorZa> its on port  3000
<revygttam> sipior: is it possible to flush the dns like on windows sytems?
<userone> indus: what does os-prober do?
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  i dont plan on using win7 - i reinstalled vista on my 'game box'
<sipior> revygttam: is it your intention to access this machine by its domain name from outside your home network?
<grawity> revygttam: If you run nscd -- sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<DavidP87> so vista > win 7 you reckon Dr_Willis??
<grawity> revygttam: If you don't, there's probably no cache.
<CarlFK> RorZa: man scp scp [-1246BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]          [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port
<Halitech> zhxk`, you would need to add ip address, default gateway, network mask, dns addresses for sure, can't think of anything else at the moment
<grawity> DavidP87: I would suggest waiting for Win 7 to be out.
<gartral> CarlFK: rather sure
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  vista is paid for... :) win7 is not.. and im too cheap to pay MS any more blood money
<userone> indus: if you explain, i will then transfer the usb modem to the other laptop and try
<user_> ifconfig eth0 inet 1.1.1.1 says permission denied
<zhxk`> Halitech:yes i know all of them
<DavidP87> grawity i cant... ive got a new pc sitting here, need OS installed, i cant just wait for Win7 to be out and leave it blank
<revygttam> sipior: not necessarily, but i do call it by hostname sometimes within the network thats why i want to fix it.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: you relise that yur win7 install is going to lock itself and ask you for money after they pull the beta, right?
<Halitech> zhxk`, ok, and then change dhcp to static ... then either reboot or restart the network and it *should* work
<Halitech> DavidP87, so grab the Win7 rc, its free and will work until June 2010
<gartral> DavidP87: can't you put Ubuntu onto it?
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  its not going to.. since i no longer have a Win7 install..  :)   it got shut down when they closed the earlier testing.. so i decided to put vista back on.
<sipior> revygttam: in that case, easier to add it to the file "/etc/hosts" file on all the machines you care about. then you can use the domain name freely on your network.
<Halitech> well, work as well as any windows OS works
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  so i have no win7 on any machines now.
<zhxk`> Halitech:i want save them permanent
<DavidP87> gartral i can put ubuntu, what im saying is, if im bual booting, and i want to use windows + ubuntu, the given is that u install win before linux
<zhxk`> ly
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i have yet to own a machine that ran Vista, and plan on keeping it that way till MS goes down the drain
<revygttam> sipior: Okay, now will that work as well if down the road i need to reach it by domain name?
<Halitech> zhxk`, if you make the changes and save the file it will be permanent
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  you can dual boot win7 and ubuntu just fine.
<RorZa> CarlFK: surly there's something wrong ...is there aother way of exporting the file ?
<user_> ifconfig says permission denied
<gartral> DavidP87: you can restore grub after a win install..
<mckinnon81> user_, you need to be root to run ifconfig, run it as 'sudo ifconfig'
<sipior> revygttam: well, you'd be using the domain name now...did you mean from outside your network? do you own the domain that you are using?
<gartral> DavidP87: also, you dont *have* too install an OS, you can run Ubunt as a live cd..
<zhxk`> Halitech:where to to save, which file to modify for ip?
<Cynope> Is there a "Beta" repository for Ubuntu? Or do I need to compile PHP manually in order to have a version higher than 5.2.6?
<CarlFK> RorZa: best to figure out why you can't scp.  paste the command; message here (no need for the pastebin if it is only one line)
<revygttam> sipior: i believe that i misunderstood your previous comment so you can disreguard that question.  thanks for your help.
<Halitech> zhxk`, the /etc/network/interfaces file
<gartral> Cynope: your best bet is too find an apropiate PPA
<sipior> revygttam: no trouble
<Dr_Willis> Cynope:  theres the 'ppa' user repositories to check out...
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Cynope
<ubottu> Cynope: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Cynope> Thanks alot gartral ad Dr_Willis :)
<Cynope> s/ad/and
<zhxk`> Halitech:there are no interfaces file there, but interfaces~
<gartral> Cynope: if you really really REALLY want to compile yourself, juyst make sure you satisfy your dependencies first
<faisal-alsubaie> فية احد عربي هنا ؟
<CarlFK> I am adding some stuff to the live cd using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - if all I do is apt-get upgrade, the .iso is 150meg bigger.  I can remove a few things like openoffice, 150meg seems large
<bazhang> !sa | faisal-alsubaie
<ubottu> faisal-alsubaie: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Cynope> gartral: I compiled it once 2~3 months ago, then reverted back to repos [ Since I wasn't familiar with "checkinstall" ], So I guess Compiling it would be no problem, I just was looking for a faster way :)
<gartral> Cynope: yea, i hear that
<DavidP87> alright so final choice guys, Win7 + Ubuntu partion with the page file/swap file partition go with both and then a main partition for data .. OR Vista + Ubuntu with page file/swap file and data, which is it, i want to know the con's of win7 btw, i know the pro is awesomely fast
<DavidP87> i sorta wanna start using my new pc i just made lol
<Halitech> zhxk`, there should be
<CarlFK> and thats 150mb of compressed squash fs - wondering if there some cleanup I can do to get rid of stuff that was replaced
<zhxk`>  Halitech:honestly no
<Pici> DavidP87: ##windows would be the more appropriate place to ask about Windows, we can't really help with that part of your question.
<DavidP87> Pici thanks
<Halitech> DavidP87, windows pagefile and linux swap can't be used the same way, linux swap is a partition, windows pagefile is a file
<grawity> Halitech: Linux _can_ use swap files.
<Halitech> zhxk`, so if you do cat /etc/network/interfaces you get nothing?
<DavidP87> im so confused, never done anything like this before LOL
<RorZa> CarlFK: ssh: connect to host Slice_ip  port 22: Connection refused
<gbrethen> can anyone help me with sound problem?
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  linux does swap the better way. :)
<grawity> Halitech: Technically, you can use Windows pagefile in Linux if you don't forget to mkswap it every time.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Neither way is better.
<DavidP87> i dont even know what swap or page file is, all i know is you need to do it, argh so annoying
<CarlFK> RorZa: what was the scp command, and where does Slice_ip come from?
<zhxk`> Halitech:i'll answer you later, just rebooting it
<gartral> grawity: yes, but A) its slower than that of a solaris partition, and B) winblows _can't_ use a solaris partition
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  yes it is..   less hassle. more efficient.
<gartral> !swap | DavidP87
<ubottu> DavidP87: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<RorZa> CarlFK: scp Desktop/comming.jpg ty@Slice_ip:
<Halitech> grawity, yes but its not that common and you would have to do some real configging to get it set up right and it wouldn't be as efficient going to an ntfs partition
<grawity> Halitech: Why not? It isn't fragmented or anything
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  there used to be guides./hacks to let the 2 os;s share the same swap area of a drive.. but with drive sizes/cost these days..its not worth the hassle.
<CarlFK> RorZa: are you trying to hide the IP from us?
<Halitech> grawity, seems anytime I did something on ntfs it was slower then doing it to an ext partition
<DavidP87> ok this is how it would go, page file(partition?), windows ntfs, linux ext3 or ext4 better? this is 64bit ubuntu, data(ntfs), swap (should i move this before data or keep it here)
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  i always just put swap partition at the end of the hard drive. just makes it easier.
<DavidP87> ok thanks, so that part is sorted
<RorZa> CarlFK: no I am not ..just do think is necessary
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  (windows) (linux) (linux /home) (swap)
<dsnyders> Hi all. My desktop is just showing the background.  No icons, no menu bar, no nothing.
<DavidP87> Dr_Willis linux /home = ntfs for data yeah? and where do i put page file?
<gartral> DavidP87: your pagefile is contained within the windows partition, i would put an EXT4 part infront of the NTFS part for win, and a sole EXT3 part for data... your done (aside from adding the EXT3 drivers too windows
<axion> I have a cardbus analog tvcard, and I am having problems playing back it's sound thru the system speakers.
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  NO.. you do  NOT use /home on a ntfs filesystem.
<DavidP87> sorry total noob here but im pretty shit at this stuff
<CarlFK> RorZa: huh?  um.. let me ask another way: is that really the command you are typing, or are you changing what you post here?
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  let windows handle its own page file...
<gartral> !language | DavidP87
<ubottu> DavidP87: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> dsnyders, i've had that happen before. a logoff/login fixed it
<axion> the only way to get any sound from is by using the following sox line:
<kapmsd> hi guys!!I am a newbie to C programming.
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  windoes will put it on whatever drive its isntalled to.   :)
<DavidP87> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<RorZa> CarlFK: the Ip address is my sliceaccount
<Link> Can someone help me install Matrox Graphics drivers ?
<axion> sox -q -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t alsa hw:1 -t alsa -r 32000 hw:0
<CarlFK> RorZa: what is the IP address of your sliceaccount?
<kapmsd> In every C pgm,we make use of stdio.h as default.
<kapmsd> stdio.h has the declaration of printf().
<kapmsd> stdio.obj has the implementation or defintion of printf().
<kapmsd> So we are able successfully compile our pgm .
<kapmsd> But stdio.obj will be produced by the compilation of stdio.c.
<FloodBot2> kapmsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapmsd> I have not seen stdio.c anywhere,why?
<DavidP87> Dr_Willis sorry but you confused me with the ext4 and ext3 part
<kapmsd> Sorry
<sipior> kapmsd: you mean stdio.h, surely?
<kapmsd> ya
<zhxk`> Halitech:i cant save setting to resolve.conf
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  ext3 or 4 are linux filesystems.. Nothing to do with windows. :)
<DavidP87> from what i gather it should have gone like this , win, linux( ext3), data, swap file, where does ext4 fit in there? and why does ext4 have to be infront of win ntfs
<kapmsd> only after compiling and .c we ll get .obj,right?
<gartral> DavidP87: EXT4 for Ubuntu's OS part, NTFS for windows part, EXT3 dor shared data
<sipior> kapmsd: have you installed the package "libc6-dev"?
<kapmsd> then where is stdio.c
<kapmsd> ?
<zhxk`> Halitech:it is earsed out after reoot
<kindofabuzz> kapmsd, why don't you ask in #c?
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  linux can read/write ntfs now a days - thers no need for a 'data' parittion to share with windows.
<pollo_> xia
<DavidP87> gartral so use ext3 as shared, is that guaranteed i can access that from windows and is that better than ntfs?? last question hopefully
<pollo_> bella!
<pollo_> ehm..
<kapmsd> I thought this is a very basic question answerable by anyone.Ok then.
<radioman-lt> how you can access ext3 from windows? ;/
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  the linux partitions can be of differnt filesystems.  You dont  need to worry about  any 'shared' stuff and linux uses a swap PARTITION, not a swap file.
<sipior> kapmsd: have you installed the package i asked about?
<erUSUL> kapmsd: make sure you have build-essential installed
<user_> yes its working but eth 1 also getting ip automatically
<user_> why
<user_> do anyone know it
<Dr_Willis> radioman-lt:  its doable with some tools. (but can be risky)
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<RorZa> CarlFK: you got it ?
<dsnyders> kindofabuzz: I've tried ctrl-alt-backspace and logging in again: no effect
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nsahoo> hi, my keyboard is acting funny. sometimes keys appear to get stuck. especially keys after holding ctrl, like ctrl-z e.g. sometimes arrow keys do that too. Sometimes keystrokes are not registered. Now, I am using a wireless keyboard, so, I thought may be the battery is weak or something, replaced battery but I have the same issue. Before this I had a wired keyboard and had the same issue
<kapmsd> wats that pkg libc6-dev?
<DavidP87> Dr_Will!ext4
<DavidP87> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<nsahoo> is this keyboard problem related to some X issue or gnome issu?
<user_> when i configure ip for eth 0 wireless disconnected
<user_> why
<nsahoo> I never had this problem in my previous OS
<zhxk`> hello, how to save setting to /etc/resolve.conf permanently,even reboot?
<sipior> kapmsd: just install "build-essential", as erUSUL suggested. it should pull in libc6-dev, among others.
<bening> What is initrams?
<Halitech> zhxk`, what about the network file? did that stay?
<erUSUL> bening: is compressed file system grub loads so the kernel has the early userspace programs it needs to boot
<DavidP87> (windows - ntfs ) (linux- ext4) (linux /home - ext3, used for data) (swap - is this just swap or is it ext3/ext4?) this look right to you Dr_Willis
<Megra_> zhxk`, i don't think you can, but you can tweak the /etc/network/interfaces file to force the use of your custom DNS
<kapmsd> I ll try it out.
<erUSUL> bening: until it is able to mount the root fs /
<Dr_Willis> DavidP87:  swap partition uses the swap filesystem :)
<CarlFK> RorZa: there are 1000's (maybe millions) of bots probing IPs looking for vulnerabilities.    posting your IP in #ubuntu isn't going to make that any worse
<ircfine> how can i change chmod 777 to a folder and it's all contents inside ?
<Megra_> DavidP87, swap is ... swap :)
<DavidP87> thanks LOL
<Megra_> ircfine, chmod -R 777 directory
<Halitech> ircfine, you would need to use -R
<CarlFK> ircfine: -R
<CarlFK> yeah, that.
<itnom> flossk
<erUSUL> ircfine: usually (almos allways may i say) chmod -R 777 is the wrong unswer to a problem
<CarlFK> RorZa: if sshd is on port 3000, you need -p 3000
<dsnyders> kindofabuzz: reboot does nothing.  I just have a background screen and a mouse pointer, but no desktop.
<zhxk`> Megra_:ill see if there exist one
<ircfine> erUSUL: what's the usual solution for this ?
<erUSUL> ircfine: for what ? i missed your exact problem
<doktoreas> is it possible that an out of memory could freeze the whole system and force a hard reset?
<erUSUL> bening: if he types "exit" hit enter  does the machine continue booting ?
<ircfine> erUSUL: i want to change mod chmod to 777 to all the contents of a folder
<Halitech> ircfine, what folder?
<erUSUL> ircfine: what folder and why ?
<CarlFK> doktoreas: yes.  more likely it isn't frozen, but load is way high and it seems frozen.  give it an hour or so and it may come back
<RorZa> CarlFK: where about should I specify the port ?
<sachael> what docs do people in ubuntu use?
<sachael> docks*
<ircfine> erUSUL: a folder of a web based project , i copied it to /var/www
<erUSUL> ircfine: if the folder is yours there is no problem... but many people mess up his system chmoding system files
<Halitech> sachael, I use the family doc up the road
<CarlFK> RorZa: scp -p 3000 Desktop/comming.jpg ty@Slice_ip:
<zhxk`> root@ubuntu:/etc/network# ls
<zhxk`> if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d  interfaces~
<zhxk`> root@ubuntu:/etc/network#
<erUSUL> ircfine: why not make yourself a member of www-data group ?
<kindofabuzz> dsnyders, sorry, i don't know a fix.
<doktoreas> Hi CarlFK..got a sec to check the log before crashing?
<zhxk`> Halitech:check it about
<randy_> can anyone help me with setting up two ethernet cards on ubuntu server?
<zhxk`> Megra_:pease check above
<CarlFK> doktoreas: pastebin it - someone will check it
<zhxk`> Halitech:above
<erUSUL> !boot | bening also sometimes one of the boot options can help
<ubottu> bening also sometimes one of the boot options can help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Total_Oblivion> how can i see if i have activated animations @ compizconfig settings manager?
<zhxk`> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/28062
<zhxk`> Megra_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/28062
<sachael> I've heard only of awn, cairo and docky. any more of these?
<erUSUL> bening: other causes of that are some bios settings related to the sata controller... linux works best with ahci mode
<Halitech> zhxk`, strange ... ok, do sudo touch /etc/network/interfaces then use this as a basis to build yours http://paste.ubuntu.com/252516/
<RorZa> CarlFK: doesnt work ...
<dsnyders>                     Where's my desktop?
<RorZa> I get the exact same error
<Halitech> dsnyders, where did you leave it?
<erUSUL> bening: i never used wubi so maybe is something else related to it... ask in a specific wubi forum
<bjk> Sachael:  Simdock also comes up when searching the default repositories...I've never tried it though, docky works well for me
<bening> erUSUL: ahci mode? i'll tell my friend about it, thanks
<zhxk`> Halitech:im on xubuntu, do they different?
<dsnyders> Halitech: It was there before I rebooted.  Now all I have is a spash screen and a mouse pointer.  No icons, no menus
<Total_Oblivion> i mean i have checked the option but at it's sub menu i have some probs
<Halitech> zhxk`, shouldn't be, I'm on xfce with debian and it looks the same as the ubuntu system I have
<Halitech> dsnyders, did you do any updates? install any video card drivers?
<frogzoo> iceroot: 2 choices - either just use software raid in ubuntu, or if you've got the intel matrix raid, you can run the matrix raid driver
<dsnyders> Halitech, I presume the machine was requesting a reboot because of an update.
<zhxk`> Halitech:hope so
<erUSUL> bening: ok; good luck
<CarlFK> RorZa: paste the command/error (put it all on one line)
<erUSUL> !wubi > bening
<ubottu> bening, please see my private message
<Halitech> dsnyders, sounds like an update borked it, what video card and what version of ubuntu?
<blizzkid> lo all. I missed the last regional boards meetings, and won't be able to make it to the next one, is the only possibility to become a member attend one of the meetings?
<zhxk`> Halitech:what you pated is on interfaces~
<doktoreas> Hi CarlFK here it is: http://pastebin.ca/1528046
<zhxk`> pasted
<bazhang> blizzkid, #ubuntu-meeting would be a better place to ask
<Halitech> zhxk`, you need it to be in the interfaces file, the ~ means you opened it so it made a backup
<blizzkid> bazhang: k, thx
<dsnyders> Halitech, it is an nvidia GeForce 2 and I am running 8.10
<RorZa> CarlFK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252521/
<Halitech> dsnyders, reboot into recovery mode and run xfix and see it that lets you back in ... press esc to see grub
<zhxk`>  bazhang:are you chinese?
<CarlFK> RorZa: sorry, -P 3000
<bazhang> zhxk`, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<zhxk`> Halitech:so, rename it back?
<Halitech> zhxk`, you can try renaming it or just create a fresh one and copy the info over
<RorZa> CarlFK: I get this now Desktop/comming.jpg: No such file or directory
<zhxk`> bazhang:ok, come there
<zhxk`> ok, let me cp it
<VegarnSCG> Hi, I've been googling around how to set up my computer as a bluetooth headset. I found some posts on how to connect a bt headset to the computer, but not make the computer act as a bt headset
<VegarnSCG> is this possible with e.g blueman?
<doktoreas> http://pastebin.ca/1528046 this is the last log and after that I had to hard reset the system
<zhxk`> Halitech:whats next
<dsnyders> Halitech: Additional info.  The screen saver (rocks) works, and when I press ctrl-alt-del, I get the switch user dialog box.
<zhxk`> Halitech:i want ip,gate,dns be saved permanetly even reboot
<CarlFK> RorZa: heh.  cd back to your home dir.
<RorZa> CarlFK:  get this now Desktop/comming.jpg: Input/output error
<CarlFK> RorZa: also, use tab completion - it saves typing and avoids errors: scp -p 3000 De<tab>/com<tab>
<Halitech> zhxk`, reboot or restart the network, if its in that file it should be saved on reboot
<Halitech> dsnyders, can you log into another user?
<CarlFK> RorZa:  Input/output error?!  huh?
<RorZa> thats right CarlFK
<zhxk`> Halitech:give me exactly the config, i'm using eth1
<Halitech> zhxk`, I don't know, I don't use static ips but anything you enter into that file will be saved
<Total_Oblivion> can anyone help me with some animation prob i have?
<lame-baby> bestbg@ubuntu:~/ircd/bin$ ./ircd
<lame-baby> *** buffer overflow detected ***: ./ircd terminated
<lame-baby> ======= Backtrace: =========
<lame-baby> ?
<FloodBot2> lame-baby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK> doktoreas: yeah, you are out of memory,  oom-killer manager thing started killing stuff to make room, looks like postgres/java kept coming back to life...
<moncky> !ask | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lame-baby> wtf ;)
<moncky> !paste | lame-baby
<ubottu> lame-baby: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zhxk`> Halitech:ok, i may enable dhcp service for the network
<doktoreas> CarlFK, so can be a postgresql problem?
<lame-baby> moncky, thanks
<Halitech> zhxk`, try this, changing the numbers to what you need http://paste.ubuntu.com/252524/
<RorZa> CarlFK: any ides ?
<dsnyders> Halitech, just me and root on that machine, and I don't know the root password.
<CarlFK> doktoreas: hard to say exacly where the problem is.  could be you don't have enough ram for what you are doing, could be a memory leak
<zhxk`> Halitech:is there a way reboot the kernel, instead of entirely reboot?
<Halitech> dsnyders, root doesn't exist so you can't login using root
<ircfine> is it possible to have drag and drop option like netbeans for java project , i downlaoded eclipse java galieo from the official site
<Halitech> zhxk`, you mean the network?
<zhxk`> Halitech:i want to see it settings save
<ircfine> is it possible to have drag and drop option in eclipse like netbeans for java project , i downlaoded eclipse java galieo from the official site
<CarlFK> RorZa: add -v to the command, paste the results
<Halitech> zhxk`, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zhxk`> Halitech:yes, restarted it
<dsnyders> Halitech: I have to leave.  looks like you're busy anyways.  Ill try back after work.
<Total_Oblivion> i go to compizconfig settings manager>effects>animations> check burn but no burn effect whatsoever. Why is that?
<lame-baby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252525/ please help ;)
<doktoreas> CarlFK, is there a way to check this from the logs?
<atealtha> anyone here had luck using linux-rt and have it stable when transmission was running?
<bazhang> Total_Oblivion, best ask that in #compiz
<Halitech> dsnyders, ok, hopefully someone will be here with an idea other then trying xfix
<doktoreas> CarlFK, I have got 4 Gb of rams and 3 Gb of SWAP
<doktoreas> and running just apache
<RorZa> CarlFK:  I am wasint oo much time ... I need to do it in a different way.
<gartral> Davidf88: there does exsist an EXT3 driver for windows, and it (IMO) is faster than NTFS
<dsnyders> Halitech: I don't think I have xfix.  I tried launching it from ctrl-alt-F1 window, but got an unknown command, even with sudo
<CarlFK> RorZa: if you can't scp, you ... um... good luck finding better
<Halitech> dsnyders, I think it only works when you boot into recovery mode
<RorZa> I did it before and its now is not ..
<lame-baby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252525/ please help ;)
<dsnyders> Halitech: I'll jot it down and try it later.  Thanks for the help.
<CarlFK> doktoreas: "something" is eating memory.  could be a monster query that needs more than you have, could be too many concurrent jobs... could be a bug (memory not being released...) try #postgress...
<doktoreas> CarlFK, thx mate
<THe_BeaT> hola
<snoggleby> Is there any way to disable the transition that happens when you change wall papers? This effect makes my computer unusable for the 10 seconds it takes to do it.
<phalk> i've installed bind9 on my ubuntu 8.10, added two local domains with reverse. i also set up a local irc server for testing purposes, and for fun, but whenever i connect to it using my local domain, the reverse doesn't seem to work. i've posted my domain files and reverse here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252529/
<THe_BeaT> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un raton en ubuntu?
<snoggleby> I don't have problems with any of the other transitions or effects, just the wallpaper transition
<Halitech> snoggleby, disable compiz
<erUSUL> !es | THe_BeaT
<ubottu> THe_BeaT: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<snoggleby> I never enabled compiz to begin with
<THe_BeaT> ok thanks
<Halitech> snoggleby, its enabled by default if your card can handle it
<neoTheCat> has anyone got the ATI binary drivers working with 9.04?  i tried it on my laptop, and x become a mishmash of unusability
<lame-baby> THe_BeaT,
<lame-baby> dime
<lame-baby> a que se refiere ?
<dare> snoggleby, it's in admin->appearance -> visual effects ( i think)
<snoggleby> oh. how do i disable compiz then
<Halitech> neoTheCat, what card?
<nnull> neoTheCat, yeah i did, i think i got the driver from ati webby .deb they have *i think*
<neoTheCat> Halitech: i guess that would have been helpful :) VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<snoggleby> You mean under the Visual Effects section selecting off? That doesn't disable the wallpaper transition, and I thought Compiz was something extra besides that
<Halitech> neoTheCat, same card as me, no it won't work
<newdev> hi, i have a k8m800 graphics driver
<nnull> my card is newer, atihd4350
<snoggleby> Also I don't want to remove ALL effects since the desktop transition is the only one I have a problem with.
<newdev> and a samsung 732n plus monitor
<dare> snoggleby: that is compiz
<newdev> my resolution is currently @ 800x600
<newdev> please could someone help me increase my resolution?
<RorZa> CarlFK: I managed to do it
<newdev> (thanks in advance) :)
<zhxk`> Halitech:my interface name is eth1
<zhxk`> ifconfig shows
<Halitech> nnull, the newer drivers should work for  you
<mhall119|work> newdev: what video card and driver do you have?
<RorZa> CarlFK;  I have put the file inside my home direcory ... started a new shell session and passed the -p option
<Halitech> zhxk`, so change /etc/network/interfaces to eth1
<zhxk`> Halitech:how?
<Halitech> zhxk`, edit the file with gedit
<zhxk`> Halitech:i can manage this
<zhxk`> but what to edit
<Halitech> zhxk`, where it says eth0, change it to eth1
<newdev> mhall119|work: i have a k8m800 graphic card
<newdev> i installed the chrome drivers
<zhxk`> Halitec:it seems no effect
<fosser_josh> while i creating deb package for ubuntu i got this error. Could not find package_1.0.orig.tar.gz Either specify an alternate file to use with -f, or add --createorig to create one. can anybody help me
<Halitech> zhxk`, what do you mean? no effect?
<Halitech> zhxk`, you need to restart the network to make it take effect
<zhxk`> Halitech:it dont effect the system, it is what it was
<zhxk`> the output of ifconfig still the same
<zhxk`> and cant ping to other host
<erUSUL> zhxk`: what error you get from ping ?
<Halitech> zhxk`, post ifconfig from this machine and another one that works using pastebin
<fosser_josh> can anybody help in developing deb package. i am getting problem while creating
<newdev> mhall119|work: my graphic card is --> VIA Technologies Inc. K9M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 Unichrome Pro] (rev 01)
<mhall119|work> Oh, VIA
<Megra_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<mhall119|work> :(
<zhxk`>  erUSUL:network is unreach able
<fosser_josh> ubottu: i am deeloping deb package. Could not find package_1.0.orig.tar.gz Either specify an alternate file to use with -f, or add --createorig to create one.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !packaging > fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh, please see my private message
<newdev> mhall119|work: i looked for the monitor drivers on the samsung site
<fosser_josh> bazhang: yah
<newdev> mhall119|work: samsung only has the monitor drivers available for download for windows users!!
<mhall119|work> newdev: monitor drivers?
<Disconnect> having issues with tomcat 6.0.18 on jaunty. for some reason it stopped finding log4j in /usr/share/java. is there an obvious fix? ("stopped" as in when I left on tues, it worked. when I came in this morning, the email from the testers was "it doesn't start" and I'm getting nested exception is java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Level)
<newdev> mhall119|work: my monitor is --> Samsung 732N Plus
<fosser_josh> ubottu: i followed the steps but when go for dh_make -c gpl -s -b . i am getting error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119|work> Disconnect: have you tried #ubuntu-java?
<fosser_josh> bazhang: i followed the steps but when go for dh_make -c gpl -s -b . i am getting error
<zhxk`> Halitech:i think i need to remove interfaces to keep the orignal state, late now, see you later
<Disconnect> mhall119|work: good thought, thanks :)
<Regel> hey, when I log in to gnome my keyboard stops working. I cant write anywhere, but some shortkeys work, like AltGr+SysRq+k (not Ctrl+Alt+F1 though)
<mhall119|work> newdev: I have no experience with VIA, sorry
<Halitech> zhxk`, ok, have a good one
<newdev> mhall119|work: if you google "732N Plus" you'll see that samsung provides monitor drivers
<newdev> mhall119|work:  so what should i do?
<mhall119|work> newdev: I've never had to install a driver for a monitor in Linux
<Halitech> newdev, you typically don't need to install monitor drivers
<zhxk`> thx
<mzz> newdev: hy do you need drivers? What's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (pastebin it)?
<mzz> s/hy/why/
<Halitech> newdev, have you checked Synaptic to make sure the openchrome drivers are installed?
<mzz> newdev: (I recently acquired a laptop that should be using the same driver you use, although my chipset is a bit older)
<newdev> i come over to this channel yesterday, and i did install the openchrome drivers
<newdev> mzz: what is your resolution like? (How could i increase my resolution??)
<mzz> newdev: 1024x768, which is the panel's native resolution.
<mzz> newdev: I had to install an updated driver before it worked at all, but please don't do that just yet. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it usually has clues.
<fosser_josh> i want help in deb packaging can anybody there who already developed deb packages
<erUSUL> fosser_josh: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Halitech> newdev, S3/via drivers suck (at least from my experience) you'd be better of to get a decent nvidia card and use it instead of the onboard video
<gartral> !packaging | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mzz> Halitech: hard if it's a laptop
<mzz> oh wait, his isn't?
<Halitech> mzz, true but not sure if he said
<mzz> Halitech: and yeah, I'm glad I'm using an open driver and not via's own, which iiuc isn't very good
<newdev> mine is not a laptop!
<mzz> newdev: then yeah, upgrading the card is an option. But I'm not convinced you'll have to just to get the right resolution.
<newdev> but i really can't afford to buy anything right now
<felipe__> ?
<fosser_josh> erUSUL: yah
<Halitech> mzz, I'm using the onboard ati x1200 on my system right now but only cause when I upgraded I didn't have the extra for a new pci-e card
<fosser_josh> gartral: yah
<felipe__> brazil
<felipe__> ?
<fosser_josh> gartral: can u help me
<felipe__> ?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ZalimJin> fosser_josh@ help on what ?
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<newdev> i can't do any of my development work with such a low resolution!!!
<gartral> fosser_josh: beyond the ubottu trigger, no, .deb packages are notoriously impossible to comprehend
<jMyles> When I add "DefaultDepth 16" to my xorg.conf, I get dramatically improved performance.  However, my gnome-terminal and lib-notify become invisible.  What gives?
<felipe__> #ubuntu-pt
<newdev> so its kinda really important for me
 * mzz is still waiting for Xorg.0.log
<newdev> i read every forum post i could find
<snoggleby> How can I disable the wallpaper fade effect when selecting a new wallpaper? I tried disabling compiz but it still happens. I need to find a way to disable this effect.
<newdev> googled it
<THe_BeaT> hi. i'm trying to install a mouse in ubuntu but i've got this error: usb 1-1: device not accepting address 19, error -110
<mzz> snoggleby: iirc there's something in gconf for that
<newdev> asked my friends, but really couldn't figure out what to do
<fosser_josh> Zambezi: on deb packaging
<mzz> snoggleby: (are you hitting the bug where it's horribly slow?)
<THe_BeaT> somebody can help me please?
<newdev> so the irc was my only hope!
<albesan> ciao
<jeeves_Moss> how can I make a default folder for my favicon.ico that'll be sitewide?
<snoggleby> mzz: yes
<mr_mustard> how do I disable anti aliasing for only one truetype font?
<gartral> newdev do me a vavor and pastebin your xorg.conf
<snoggleby> It's horrificly slow. I can't really do anything for the 10 seconds it takes to change wallpapers
<felipe__> como faço pra entrar nu canal brazileiro
<felipe__> ?
<natrixnatrix89> Guys.. could you suggest me, where can i ask html related questions?
<bazhang> felipe__, /join #ubuntu-br
<gartral> s/vavor/favor
<ZalimJin> ask here
<newdev> gartral: sorry, but i don't know what "pastebin" means. (i am not to well versed with xubuntu yet!)
<gartral> !pastebin | newdev
<ubottu> newdev: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<natrixnatrix89> if i have a picture that has a link.. like <a><img></a> After the link is followed the image has the stupid violet border around.. like the link is visited.. How do i get rid of the border (what do i add in the css a:visited, to get rid of this)?
<gartral> natrixnatrix89: the color code of the pages background
<natrixnatrix89> i tried background
<natrixnatrix89> didnt work
<natrixnatrix89> because i have a background picture
<mzz> snoggleby: hmm, not finding it in gconf actually. Sorry.
<gartral> natrixnatrix89: the _color_ _code_ of the backfround
<snoggleby> ugh
<jMyles> When I add "DefaultDepth 16" to my xorg.conf, I get dramatically improved performance.  However, my gnome-terminal and lib-notify become invisible.  Also, the title bars (normally drawn by compiz window decoration) disappear.
<mzz> snoggleby: (didn't search *that* hard though)
<natrixnatrix89> but isnt there a way that it doesnt make that stupid border?
<mzz> jMyles: tried switching to a non-compiz wm (desktop effects off)?
<natrixnatrix89> because it consumpts space too
<gartral> jMyles: Compiz doesn't support 16 bit color depth, must be 24 or 32
<newdev> gartral: how do i access my xorg.conf file?
<snoggleby> I don't get why the option wouldn't be under the compiz settings. It's really irritating when worthless things get thrown into something and aren't even thrown in right
<gartral> newdev /etc/xorg.conf
<mikejones> sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin
<mzz> natrixnatrix89: padding, margin etc zeroed. Firebug is your friend.
<mzz> snoggleby: pretty sure compiz isn't drawing the background or doing that fade.
<mzz> snoggleby: I'd expect it somewhere under nautilus.
<jMyles> gartral: Ahh, I see.  I wonder why I have such incredible performance with 16 bit.  Expo runs completely smooth, but I can't see a terminal.   Can I get any compromise?
<erUSUL> jMyles: how much memory does your graphic card have ?
<gartral> jMyles: metacity has a composit mode, it's nothing spectacular though.. also might try xcompmgr
<mzz> jMyles: what's the gpu chipset, for that matter?
<newdev> gartral: "no such file"!!!
<jMyles> erUSUL: It's a laptop - Radeon Mobility M7500.  Shared memory.
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<mzz> jMyles: might want to hunt around for some driver bug affecting performance in regular 24bit mode
<newdev> gartral: i can't find /etc/xorg.conf
<gartral> newdev: oooooops.. my fault its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jMyles> mzz, gartral: erUSUL: Right now I'm enjoying performance like I've never had.  I don't want to go back.  :-)
<mzz> newdev: not having an /etc/X11/xorg.conf is normal. Did you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log yet?
<crocd_work> hi guys i need some advice on mounting a drive on a lappy i am reparing/ I cannot mount the /dev/sda1 drive. its not seeing it
<mzz> crocd_work: is /dev/sda itself there? Anything interesting in dmesg?
<gartral> mzz newdev ignore that, mzz, i had him looking in the wrong place
<erUSUL> crocd_work: define «its not seeing it» does the dev node appear or not? mount faqils? if so how?
<erUSUL> !details | crocd_work
<ubottu> crocd_work: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jMyles> mzz, gartral: erUSUL: I'm noticing other things that are invisible - gnome-do is one of them.  Maybe I just can't see anything that's drawn with compositing?
<mzz> jMyles: I wouldn't be surprised at all if anything that's partially transparent failed
<gartral> jMyles: that's exactly the problem, because compiz doesn't support 16-bit depth
<root> hi..
<mzz> yeah, exactly
<crocd_work> mzz: it is there when I use fdisk -lu it shows as being ther but mounting it using ntfs-3g throws up error not valid ntfs
<newdev> i just "pastebinned" my xorg.conf
<Guest57068> i had previously installed jaunty with ext4 as filesystem..
<mzz> jMyles: if you turn compiz off they should become visible, just no longer translucent.
<SilentWarrior> how do i update the timezone?
<Guest57068> now i am back with intreped..
<Guest57068> how to access the content in ext4 in intreped?
<mzz> jMyles: you can probably get metacity to run with compositing to get the translucency back, although it's not as fancy as compiz
<gartral> newdev: now past the URL too it here :P
<newdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252549/
<crocd_work> i am running the latest ubuntu version of a flash drive. need to mount /dev/sda1 to copy across a file
<newdev> there you go!
<newdev> :)
<mzz> crocd_work: ah. So are you sure the partition itself is still healthy? Iirc there's a limited fsck in ntfsutils
<mzz> crocd_work: sorry, ntfsprogs
<snoggleby> can i install an old version of gnome along side a newer one? apparently the wallpaper fade thing is a gnome issue
<mzz> snoggleby: not conveniently
<mzz> snoggleby: (I suspect you'd be better off installing a whole older ubuntu)
<mohan_> anybody have idea?
<jMyles> mzz, gartral:  Well what I'm enjoying is desktop wall with expo.  Previously it was CHUNKY - so much so that it created a disincentive to use it for organization of tasks.  Now it's running nice, so I'd like to find a way to keep this performance without turning compiz off but still being able to see the things that are currently invisible.
<mzz> snoggleby: I'm pretty sure libbackground has an abi change, specifically. So you'd need things like nautilus using it to be rebuilt, or you'd have to downgrade those too. That'll quickly turn into a huge mess.
<snoggleby> well i can uninstall gnome then install an older release of it right?
<snoggleby> oh
<mohan_> i how to access ext4 partition content in intreped?
<snoggleby> guess it's time to try out kde
<mzz> jMyles: you won't get expo in 16 bit mode. Not without hacking on compiz to make it work in that mode.
<jMyles> mzz: Well I have expo right now so I must not be in 16-bit mode.  How can I tell?
<gartral> newdev: ewww gods.. you have a completly unconfed xorg.conf... I think I can think of a few things too add if toy give me a moment
<mzz> snoggleby: your chances of finding either a way to turn the effect off or a version of libbackground where it is fast are much higher than your chance of successfully downgrading
<rek__> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<rek__> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<gartral> s/toy/you
<mzz> jMyles: ok, s/work/work properly/ (for compiz in 16 bit mode)
<maveas> How do I chmod on files in a parent folder and files in the child foldes to the parten?
<maveas> parent*
<erUSUL> maveas: -R
<maveas> so chmod -R 644 *.php ?
<mzz> jMyles: assuming we're correct about it not being supposed to work in that mode
<moncky> maveas: yup
<maveas> Thanks
<rek__> help
<newdev> gartral: what should i do ??
<rek__> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<maveas> ANd how do I affect the folders only with chmod 755?
<newdev> gartral: what does the following mean --> "if toy give me a moment"??
<gartral> newdev: wait a minute, let me see what i can do with this, k?
<joakimk> I've just installed XP on my laptop, formatting the entire HD as NTFS. Now I want to use the Ubuntu 9 installer to set up a dual boot :) I'm following this guide, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm Will the Ubuntu installer create all necessary "sub-partitions" for me, like / and /home? I just want to say, "ubuntu, take half the disk." But what about swap, do I need that, and how do I do that?
<newdev> gartral: thanks a lot :)
<gartral> newdev: if you give me a moment, it was a typo
<aethelrick> find -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<newdev> gartral: sure! :) thanks again
<mzz> maveas: you may like chmod +X
<crocd_work> mzz: i dont think it is the ntfs partition it his having problems with I dont think ubuntu is actually seeing the drive/ I can get the cd rom to work fine but the internal hard drive is not showing up. dmesg shows the drive is ther
<mzz> maveas: (check the manpage, +X sets the x bit only if it's a directory)
<newdev> gartral: shall i come back after a couple of minutes?
<alongenemylines> joakimk: the installer will handle all necessary partitions for you
<mzz> crocd_work: I don't follow. If you see the correct partition layout in dmesg the drive is there. Anythinc scary in dmesg?
<oussama> hi
<mzz> crocd_work: have you run smartctl -a over the drive yet?
<mzz> crocd_work: err, the correct partition layout in *fdisk*, of course
<joakimk> alongenemylines: Nice! But should I make a swap area? Or can Ubuntu and XP read each other's partitions now?
<mohan_> how to access an ext4 partition in ubuntu 8.10?
<maveas> Thanks
<joakimk> alongenemylines: ...if you see what I mean ;)
<crocd_work> mzzmzz not yet let me have a look
<mzz> joakimk: they can't use each other's swap conveniently. The "guided" partitioner should do something reasonable though.
<erUSUL> mohan_: you need a kernel (and mount programetc) that understand ext4
<gartral> newdev: PM me with your card model, please
<erUSUL> mohan_: use a newer distro
<newdev> graphic card?
<crocd_work> mzz will correcting the partition in fdisk not corrupt it
<mohan_> erUSUL: isn't there any other method?
<snoggleby> joakimk: xp cannot read ext3 partitions. xp can only read ntfs and fat16/32 partitions. linux however can deal with ntfs partitions pretty well
<joakimk> mzz: OK, because the last time I did this, I made an explicit 15GB slice with FAT32 formatting, so both could use it
<mzz> crocd_work: what? Don't write anything in fdisk! I didn't mean for you to do that!
<erUSUL> mohan_: installing a newer kernel in ntrepid ?
<alongenemylines> joakimk: swap is just basically writing excess ram to hard disk.  you'll need no extra setup, ubuntu can read and write to windows partitions, windows however, needs ext3 tools installed to even be able to see or read from linux partitions
<mzz> crocd_work: I just meant that if "fdisk -l /dev/sda" lists the right partition layout that means your drive is there, and if the partition still won't mount I'd blame the filesystem first (so fsck it and all that)
<mzz> joakimk: with ntfs-3g linux is pretty good at both reading and writing ntfs now, so I'd prefer that filesystem type for a shared partition these days
<joakimk> alongenemylines: so, it might be convenient to have a common, small partition, in FAT32. Not sure if I'm right to call it "swap"
<snoggleby> lol you're using fdisk? you'd better start looking for guides on restoring grub
<mzz> joakimk: (which means you probably won't need a dedicated shared partition, you can just read/write your main windows partition from ubuntu)
<mohan_> erUSUL: should i compile linux from source? or can i get from package manager?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mzz> snoggleby: what? "fdisk -l" is a pretty decent way to look at a partition table. We're not writing to it...
<erUSUL> mohan_: you can try to install a deb from a newer ubuntu release
<joakimk> mzz: But the other way, then? Xp can't read the Ubuntu part?
<alongenemylines> joakimk: you can make a "shared drive" if you want, but ubuntu can also directly read and write to your windows partition, making the shared drive not necessary
<joakimk> ubottu: OK, so I won't call it "swap" :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mohan_> erUSUL: ok.. thank you :) will try..
<mzz> joakimk: not conveniently, no.
<joakimk> hehe
<joakimk> right...
<erUSUL> mohan_: there is no waraties for it to work though
<mzz> joakimk: (it *is* possible, although I'm not sure if it'll handle ext4 yet)
<mohan_> erUSUL: ok.. maybe i should transfer the data in it using ubuntu 9.04 live cd ..
<snoggleby> mzz: i guess it depends on how you're running fdisk. i tried running the xp recovery disc once to use fdisc to check out partitions and it was kind enough to completely hose my boot sector
<joakimk> alongenemylines: OK, so the Ubuntu installer will allow me to make an extra small part for FAT32, then, right?
<erUSUL> mohan_: that's another option a livecd
<mohan_> erUSUL: right?
<mzz> snoggleby: I'm talking linux fdisk, not windows fdisk
<crocd_work> mzz fsdk -l /dev/sda1 error out with does not contain valid partition table
<snoggleby> ah nevermind
<mohan_> erUSUL: ok......................
<mzz> snoggleby: "fdisk -l" is quite read-only and therefore safe
<mohan_> erUSUL: bye..
<mzz> crocd_work: yes. Try it on sda, not sda1.
<erUSUL> mohan_: bb
<mohan_> erUSUL: thanx :)
<erUSUL> mohan_: no problem
<jacekowski> btw. fdisk is safe program
<mzz> joakimk: yes, but you'd have to partition manually. Why do you need this though?
<paul1> can anybody tell me how to simulate JUNOS on my Ubuntu linux 8.10?I intend to simulate the command lines for juniper routers
<jacekowski> if you know how to use it
<alongenemylines> joakimk: the ubuntu installed just runs gparted for disk partitioning.  you can make as many partitions as you could want
<joakimk> mzz: To move stuff back&forth between XP and Ubuntu
<mzz> joakimk: again: ubuntu will happily both read from and write to your main windows xp partition ("c:" in windows)
<mzz> joakimk: why do you want a separate partition?
<alongenemylines> joakimk: but ubuntu can read and write DIRECTLY to your windows partition.  you do not need a non-os partition just for moving files
<joakimk> mzz: hehe, yes, but will XP be able to read the ubuntu partition, is my question :)
<crocd_work> mzz it shows the partitions, there are 2 on i is flagged as bootable and it sees it as ntfs/hpfs
<mzz> joakimk: no, but I don't see why that means you'd need a separate partition to share data. Just use a directory in your main windows partition.
<alongenemylines> joakimk: by default, no, xp cannot see linux partitions
<mzz> crocd_work: does that match the layout you expect?
<snoggleby> you can just save stuff you want to your xp partition. as long as you put the stuff you want to access there, you don't need another partition
<joakimk> mzz: ahh! I see
<joakimk> thanks!
<nyaa> joakimk you'll need the right stuff to see ntfs from linux, but just look up ntfs in synaptic, its pretty well named
<crocd_work> mzz yes
<ichat> joakim -    -  provided, that you want - to share data between  linux and windows -  EITHER you format it as NTFS  - or  as  EXT3  -  in the later - you'l also need to install   an  FS driver in windows
<msteele__> ??
<mzz> nyaa: ntfs-3g is installed by default (at least it was here)
<msteele__> hello?
<MadGirl> somebody said hello was this right syntax? routes_eth0=("-net 188.40.73.128 netmask 255.255.255.192 default via 188.40.73.129") ?
<jMyles> OK, I'm back.  I switched to "DefaultDepth 24" and everything is back to normal, dreadful performance and all
<mzz> crocd_work: then I still suspect the filesystem, not the drive (assuming you're mounting the right partition out of the two)
<msteele__> what?
<msteele__> nick
<msteele__> agh
<msteele__> how do I change my name?
<mzz> MadGirl: err, that's a gentooism if I'm not very much mistaken. What file are you seeing or putting that in?
<MadGirl> mzz: no idea
<crocd_work> mzz the first on is the larger partition the second one is the restore partition for lenovo
<joakimk> mzz: OK, just to be sure: Will the U installer ask me what format I want for the partition? And what should I use? I'm thinking ext3
<abhishek_> HOW CAN I INSTALL VLC IN UBUNTU?..PLS HELP ME..
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zaggynl> shipitkthx: dude, less caps and more googling
<erUSUL> !software | abhishek_
<msteele__> amen
<ubottu> abhishek_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sash_> joakimk:  right
<mzz> joakimk: if you use the guided partition it'll do something reasonable (iirc it'll ask you how much to shrink the windows partition, then set up an ext3 root and some swap, but it's been ages since I used that thing)
<nyaa> abhishek_ try  "   sudo apt-get install vlc   "
<crocd_work> abhishek_: dont shout, use the synaptic package manager to do that
<raiden> salut all
<mzz> joakimk: you can also do the partitioning by hand if you prefer, it's fairly self-explainatory (sp?)
<kusanagi_> anybody knows how to bring focus to a windows that i only have the pid? its hiden and i lost the icon in the systry :S
<kusanagi_> i use gnome
<mutafuter> hey yall
<bernd_> hi
<abhishek_> sorry guys...
<erUSUL> paul1: http://juniper.cluepon.net/index.php/Olive
<msteele__> hi
<msteele__> how do I change my name here?
<erUSUL> msteele__: /nick newnick
<msteele__> msteele
<msteele__> thanks
<mzz> MadGirl: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MadGirl> i wish i knew, mzz
<msteele__> oop
<msteele__> ah, there
<msteele__> gaah
<Pharsalus> kusanagi_: what happens when you stop then restart the process? Does the window reappear minimized?
<msteele__> .
<paul1> erUSUL:thanks. already on it
<mzz> kusanagi_: there's no general way to do that
<erUSUL> paul1: no problem
<msteele__> msteele
<msteele__> \nick msteele
<msteele__> not working...
<grawity> msteele__: It's /nick msteele
<msteele__> i did
<msteele__> i just tried backslash to see if it would work
<grawity> No, you used \nick
<erUSUL> msteele__: if someone else is using the nick you want you will not be able to use it
<crocd_work> abhishek_: or you can use sudo apt-get install vlc
<msteele__> i kinda doubt it...
<p1oi2jefafda> .
<kusanagi_> Pharsalus, i dont want to restart the process :S
<p1oi2jefafda> oh, there we go
<p1oi2jefafda> it just took a while I guess
<ifail[laptop]> hi guys, i'm using 9.04, and i have added an unprivileged account. Compiz doesn't seem to work there, and i sem to get graphical artefacts. Any ideas how to enable/allow 3d accel?
<kusanagi_> mzz, any particual way to do it in gnome?
<p1oi2jefafda> . (sry, testing name)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mlsteele> .
<ifail[laptop]> hi guys, i'm using 9.04, and i have added an unprivileged account. Compiz doesn't seem to work there, and i sem to get graphical artefacts. Any ideas how to enable/allow 3d accel?
<mzz> kusanagi_: no, I meant there's no general mechanism used by processes to tell them "recreate your main window"
<Pici> mlsteele: Please don't test here, the channel is already busy enough without that.
<mzz> kusanagi_: what process are we talking about?
<Adam_eM> hi there
<kusanagi_> mzz, amsn
<innomen> Pici, hew dosent know how to change his nick what makes you think he knows how to leave the channel etc?
<mzz> kusanagi_: no clue then, sorry.
<msteele__> .
<kusanagi_> mzz,  it just hide... i lost the icon in the systry... but it works perfectly well... i can chat and all
<ifail[laptop]> hi guys, i'm using 9.04, and i have added an unprivileged account. Compiz doesn't seem to work there, and i sem to get graphical artefacts. Any ideas how to enable/allow 3d accel?
<kusanagi_> mzz i can not show it again :S
<innomen> so just for the rcord there is absolutly no way to kill a process that is "uninteruptable"
<innomen> correct?
<Adam_eM> my 3d performance is very low. It seems i need a proprietary ati drivers to improve the situation, I only dont know how to install them
<ifail[laptop]> it works on my account, but not on the other one
<kusanagi_> system administrator/ harware drivers Adam_eM
<ifail[laptop]> fuck this
<oussama> do you have intel graphic card
<vavar> i installed xterm but it's white and it seems different from the usual xterm. who can explain what's the difference?
<Jack-> hi
<Jack-> can anybody tell me how can I fix this ?!
<Pharsalus> Hello
<Jack-> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: cannot create cache for search path: Cannot allocate memory
<Jack-> :|
<Pharsalus> Jack-:  Double the size of the swap partition? just a guess..
<Adam_eM> kusanagi_: but I only have a statement there that my system doesn't use any restricted drivers
<erUSUL> !ati | Adam_eM
<ubottu> Adam_eM: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack-> Pharsalus, for this I need to re-install ubuntu ?
<thiebaude> Jack-, how much swap do you have?
<kusanagi_> Adam_eM, if it recognize ur card, it shoudl give u the option to avtivate the propietary drivers there
<jMyles> Really?  I have to install a package to re-anble ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x?  Is there another reasonably easy way to restart x?
<Jack-> thiebaude, 1 GB
<thiebaude> Jack-, how much ram?
<Pharsalus> Should be ample swap space..
<thiebaude> yep
<erUSUL> jMyles: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack-> thiebaude, 2 GB
<Jack-> DDR2
<erUSUL> !dontzap > jMyles
<ubottu> jMyles, please see my private message
<thiebaude> Jack-, i agree with Pharsalus
<nyaa> Jack: its most likely some sort of permissions issue, bash doesn't take much memory at all
<Jack-> thiebaude, can I make swap partition bigger thru console, or I need to reinstall Ubuntu ?
<nyaa> Jack are you opening the terminal through a user that you usually don't log in as?
<thiebaude> Jack-, not sure about that, i set swap when i first install ubuntu
<Jack-> nyaa, I usual login as user.. not root .
<mlsteele_> .
<Pharsalus> thiebaude: You can use a graphical partition app, don't need to reinstall Ubuntu
<jMyles> So, I'm still facing the issue of MUCH better performance in 16 bit mode, but no window decorations and an invisible terminal.  Not sure what to do.
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<oussama> hi jack may you just jo copie the bash from the live cd
<thiebaude> Pharsalus, i forgot,lol
<mmaher> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<vavar> ok -fg -bg set xterm colors..
<mmaher> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Adam_eM> huh?? It says I have the intel graphic card. How came that I had ati packages installed by default?
<mmaher> !SUSE
<gert7> hi
<Pharsalus> Jack-: Double the size of the swap partition and see what happens. Any graphical partition program can do it for you
<Jack-> ok, I'll try .
<Jack-> Thanks :)
<rabit510i> mata
<rabit510i> hi
<rabit510i> elo
<rabit510i> pipo;d
<FloodBot2> rabit510i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pharsalus> It's a weird problem though, 1GB of swap should be ample space for swap.
<thiebaude> Rabit510i, do you have a question?
<Pharsalus> Isn't the rule of thumb that swap should be 50% as big as your RAM? Or is it 200%? I can't remember...
<thiebaude> phalk, 1.5 times size of ram
<thiebaude> my bad
<thiebaude> Pharsalus,
<mzz> yeah, but that's an old guideline
<Megra_> Pharsalus, but not over 2Go (more is useless)
<Pharsalus> mzz: What is it now? :p
<mzz> imnsho the same size as your ram suffices with current ram sizes (of over 1GB)
<richardcavell_> Megra_: if you want suspend to disk it has to be at least as large
<mzz> Pharsalus: try to do something that actually uses all that swap. Is your system still usable? :)
<crocd_work> mzz: i think i know why i cannot get access to the drive, it has truecrypt on it and it is preventing me from accessing the drive
<Winkie> so, i notice that Pessulus ships completely and utterly broken in the latest ubuntu
<mzz> I'd make swap smaller than ram, but that's annoying when you hibernate.
<HackersDavid> hello
<mzz> crocd_work: that makes perfect sense
<dalekleader> i hope someone can help me.  I had tried to setup a BIND9 dns on a server.  I later aborted it and removed the package.  now I cannot seem to get this server to connect to the web.  when I try to host google.com it appends my old domain name to the end and ofcourse fails.
<Guest26675> hello HackersDavid
<HackersDavid> Fr
<Guest26675> you hacker ?
<mzz> dalekleader: anything fishy in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Guest26675> yes
<Guest26675> frensh
<maco> dalekleader: dont you mean "exterminated" it? *giggle*
<HackersDavid> oui
<HackersDavid> si
<HackersDavid> eys
<gartral> where can i ask specified questions about th xorg.conf file?
<Guest26675> go to pv
<jMyles> How do I change the command by which compiz is run?
<maco> dalekleader: maybe you need to purge it so the config files go away too?
<HackersDavid> heckers chapeau blanc
<dalekleader> mzz: no, it only shows my isp info
<gubuntu> no
<crocd_work> mzz thankos for your help
<mlsteele> does anyone know where the pseudo-C Drive is after a crossover games installation? (Analogous to the ~/.wine/drive_c/ directory from a normal wine install)
<Pharsalus> jMyles: Menu > system > preferences > startup Applications then find compiz in the list and edit it.
<HackersDavid> oui install wine
<dalekleader> maco: i will try that
<jMyles> Pharsalus:  Thanks.  Seems so obvious now. :-)
<mlsteele> what hackers?
<Pharsalus> jMyles: Np. :)
<mzz> dalekleader: then I don't know what's up, sorry. Might want to doublecheck /etc/nsswitch.conf too, but I don't know what'd be in there that'd break it like this.
<userone> is indus still here?
<Trijntje> Hi all, how can I get gnome to auto-mount a luks encrypted usb drive?
<gubuntu> .cmd run -s ~/scripts/csrvLaunch.sh pass HDHKA3JU22JSU822KS
<gubuntu> oops wrong channel sry
<userone> i ran sudo os-prober. where does the output go>
<mlsteele> is there any way I can turn off the annoying messages in irc, like that someone quit or joined?
<Slart> userone: not from what I can see.. he'll probably be back later
<mlsteele> is there any way I can turn off the annoying messages in irc, like that someone quit or joined?
<gubuntu> mlsteele: what irc client are you using?
<mlsteele> xchat gnome
<mlsteele> gubuntu: xchat gnome
<jMyles> So I'm still kinda stuck here.  I get really very decent performance with a depth of 16.  I get absolutely awful performance with a depth of 24.  I mean it's night-and-day.  However, at 16, some features of compiz don't work - there is no window decoration and I can't see anything in gnome-terminal.  So, I need to either 1) Get this stuff working in 16-bit or 2) get my 24-bit performance to mirror my 16-bit performance.
<v0lksman> I'm trying to get a logitech quickcam working on my jaunty system.  It works in cheese but not in the app I want.  When I try luvcview I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/252576/  any suggestions?
<userone> can anyone else here help me with a grub problem? i cant get grub to boot vista. i have edited the menu.lst with the command root (hd0,0) but still nothing.
<HackersDavid> moi utilize spoonwap 2 cracker un voisin
<gubuntu> msteele: Rightclick the channeltab -> Check 'Hide Join/Part Messages'
<thiebaude> !fr!fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr!fr
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ryanakca> Usernames cannot have spaces in them, correct?
<Trijntje> userone: can you past your vista line?
<gryphus71> Hello ! how can explain to me, the difference bitween /home and /usr please ?
<grawity> ryanakca: Correct.
<Trijntje> !pastbin|userone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<ryanakca> grawity: Great, thanks
<Trijntje> !pastebin|userone
<ubottu> userone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mzz> Huh. Anyone know any reasons for "apt-mark markauto" to not add a package to /var/lib/apt/extended_states?
<grawity> gryphus71: /home contains user homedirs. /usr contains files used by programs (/usr/share/fonts, for example)
<ectropy_> Hi, all - I've posted my issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237525
<mlsteele> can someone help me w/ crossover please?
<ectropy_> thx in advance for all your help.
<bazhang> mlsteele, crossover forums?
<userone> Trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252577/
<gryphus71> grawity: ok because i installing a freebsd on a old server, i want do a SSH server and FTP server
<RR> Hey Anybody there tht could hel me with firewall-config- for a server?
<mlsteele> well, i don't really know how to phrase my question
<gryphus71> grawity: *ok thx
 * mzz skims the code and suspects apt-mark is just broken
<grawity> ...that's one big typo
<mlsteele> I mean how to search for it, no phrase it, sry
<erUSUL> RR: ufw; shorewall or firehol
<erUSUL> !ufw | RR
<ubottu> RR: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bazhang> mlsteele, crossover is not supported here; try their forums
<mlsteele> ok
<mlsteele> why is your name yellow when you send messages?
<Socah> Hello. Could somebody give me a hint how to untar all tarballs in folder?
<Pharsalus> Real men use iptables. ;)
<grawity> mlsteele: Because they start with your nick.
<mzz> gaah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/328574
<oDesk> i want to list all files on one folder that is not *.pdf howto?
<gryphus71> grawity: /usr contains personnals config !? if i understand
<mlsteele> grawity, oh, neat, so this works for you?
<grawity> mlsteele: Yes. (I don't use xchat though)
<sammy> trying to move my / partition; I cp -a 'd everything to a new partition, updated /boot/grub/menu.1st with the new UUID and updated /etc/fstab with the new UUID. I ran update-grub and copied the new menu.1st to the newroot/grub/boot. what am I missing?
<Trijntje> oDesk: ls |grep -v *.pdf i think
<moustafa> Anyone knows an easy to use graphical bandwidth monitor to use to monitor my USB modem bandwidth usage?
<grawity> gryphus71: No
<gryphus71> graw !?
<gryphus71> grawity:  !?
<HackersDavid> hello
<Pharsalus> sammy: Shouldn't you use cp -r for 'recursive'?
<Socah> Hello. Could somebody give me a hint how to untar all tarballs in folder?
<guntbert> gryphus71: /ust stands for Unix System Resources - nothing personal in it!!
<bazhang> HackersDavid, hi
<HackersDavid> is cracké l wifi
<mlsteele> moustafa: what about system>administration>system monitor?
<erUSUL> Socah: find . -type f -name '*tar*' -exec tar xf {} \;
<erUSUL> Socah: or something like that
<bazhang> HackersDavid, not here
<Trijntje> userone: hmm, that looks alright, are you sure vista is on your first partition?
<Socah> erUSUL: thank you
<RR> erUSL: I need special help with the config.
<evilbug> what folder are apps installed in?
<craigbass1976> Wireless on my laptop doesn't come on until I log in now that I'm at intrepid.  Is Jaunty the same way?
<sammy> Pharsalus: I actually used cp -ax because I have other partitions with /usr and /home and other such directories. I only wanted to copy everything on the / partition. I also think -a includes r. I think its dpr or dPr or some such.
<garymc> Hi guys, my launcher files are now opening with a text editor instead of firefox
<moustafa> mlsteele, I want something which saves my usage for whole month not just the session
<garymc> why would that be?
<gryphus71> guntbert: FreeBSD 8.0 Bétâ 2 propose to me /usr by default ...
<mlsteele> moustafa: Oh, I don't know then. Good luck
<bazhang> HackersDavid, cracking wifi is not supported on this channel. please dont discuss it or ask for help
<grawity> evilbug: Usually the binaries go to /usr/bin if you install from repositories, or /usr/local/bin if you compile them yourself.
<moustafa> mlsteele, thank anyway :)
<HackersDavid> si nubunutu
<grawity> gryphus71: Are you sure it's /usr and not /user?
<bazhang> HackersDavid, nubuntu?
<gryphus71> grawity: yes
<grawity> gryphus71: And what _exactly_ is "proposing /usr to you?
<userone> Trijntje: fdisk says sda1 (ntfs) http://paste.ubuntu.com/252580/
<guntbert> gryphus71: this is ubuntu support, my knowledge about FreeBSD is *very* restricted :-)
<v0lksman> bazhang: no...nubunutu
<evilbug> grawity: i'm trying to install songbird and i got the tar from their site, do i move the content over to /usr/bin?
<rski> evilbug: No.
<grawity> evilbug: What does the tar contain?
<thiebaude> !getdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<jMyles> I have VERY improved performance in 16-bit depth over 24-bit mode.   How can I understand why this is the case?
<moncky> evilbug: you need to untarr it and compile the program
<JdN> hi there
<rski> jMyles: it's easier to render 16bit.
<gryphus71> grawity: i don't know ^^ if select automatic partitions > i have : /   SWAP   /tmp   /usr   and   /var but no /home like ubuntu
<JdN> anyone has worked with wxWidgets
<grawity> gryphus71: That means it will just put /home in /
<jMyles> rski, everyone:  Well, here's the thing:  It's really like night-and-day.  I want to stay in 16-bit, however some things are now invisible, such as gnome-terminal and window decorations.
<grawity> gryphus71: It does not need to be a separate partition.
<gryphus71> grawity: on server or PC ?
<userone> i was told to runa program called os-prober. i did this but where does the output go so i can see where my vista and ubuntu are situated on the hdd?
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<gryphus71> grawity: ?
<Trijntje> userone: i'm no expert on this, but I have my vista partition as bootable, not my linux partition
<HackersDavid> si spoonwpa wpa
<bazhang> HackersDavid, please stop
<gryphus71> grawity: on my PC have a separate /home, but on server it just contains updates or temp-software-to-install !?
<userone> Trijntje: i can change that easily using fdisk, but that doesnt seem to change anything
<ascheel> Anybody here ever use WICD?  I'm wondering what (if any) advantages it has over network-manager
<Trijntje> userone: you already tried that and reboot?
<thiebaude> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<gryphus71> grawity: and, always on server, the home directory (when they log in SSH session) is on /home too or in /usr !?
<gryphus71> grawity: /usr is for datas like FTP ... !?
<Adam_eM> ok got that. I have 945GM Intel Graphics Card and the performance seems to be much more below expectations. Can I improve it somehow?
<erUSUL> !intel | Adam_eM
<ubottu> Adam_eM: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<userone> Trijntje: i have changed the bootable flag, i will now reboot and see again..http://paste.ubuntu.com/252581/
<gryphus71> grawity: are you afk ?
<evilbug> grawity: sorry, net issues. the songbird tar contains a few folders and the app launcher.
<guntbert> gryphus71: you should better ask the FreeBSD people about design decisions they made. the channel is ##freebsd
<v0lksman> anyone know how to force v4l2 or uvc driver for webcam?
<evilbug> grawity: do i copy just the app launcher into /usr/bin?
<sammy> THE BOOTABLE FLAG
<Trijntje> Hi all, how can I get gnome to auto-mount a luks encrypted usb drive? It prompts me for the password but then only creates /dev/mapper/luksxxx-xxxx
<gryphus71> guntbert: partitions are partitions ... ubuntu like freebsd
<humbolt> Shall I use Xen or KVM for virtualization?
<bazhang> gryphus71, you are using ubuntu? or freebsd
<guntbert> gryphus71: but the decision to adhere to a special scheme where to store things are not the same everywhere
<gryphus71> bazhang: i'm using ubuntu and i'm doing a server ubuntu or freebsd
<bazhang> gryphus71, or? not really understanding you
<mzz> humbolt: or virtualbox, although I suspect one of the other two you mentioned makes more sense for linux on linux
<gryphus71> bazhang: i try the both for the moment, i read manuals and FAQ ...
<sash_> humbolt:  afaik, xen isnt really integrated in actual ubuntu-kernels.
<Brazz> Hello everyone, I am using an old ATI video card and I have heard about the improvements to people like me with the 9.10 Karmic and I was thinking, is it worth to download and use the Karmic right now even tho its still in beta or should I wait until the offical release?
<Curtis_B> anyone know of a bash command to append one text file to another?
<erUSUL> Curtis_B: cat
<bazhang> gryphus71, ##freebsd for freebsd here or #ubuntu-server for ubuntu server
<mzz> Brazz: shrug, we can't answer that for you
<gryphus71> guntbert: ok, i don't know partitionnement were different in ubuntu and freebsd
<erUSUL> Curtis_B: cat file1 file2 ... fileN
<Brazz> mzz: why?
<mzz> Brazz: if you have the space you can install karmic and jaunty side by side, although karmic preferring grub2 makes that slightly awkward
<humbolt> mzz sash_: Is Xen really fading out?
<erUSUL> Brazz: it is not even in beta... is alpha afaics
<Halitech> Brazz, if you have an old ati card then chances are it will work but you won't be able to use compiz or get 3d o work
<randy_> how do i setup a network with 2 ethernet cards, one for lan and one for wan?
<gryphus71> #freebsd
<mzz> Brazz: other than that we can't tell you if whatever new features in karmic are worth suffering through its current unstable state
<mzz> humbolt: I have no idea
<oDesk> Trijntje: this "ls | grep -v *.pdf" lists the pdf files content into shell .. any way ?
<guntbert> gryphus71: its not about ubuntu vs. freeBSD but about linux vs freeBSD
<bazhang> Brazz, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<sash_> humbolt:  at work i only got a debian-xen-server with 2.6.26, but in ubuntu its just in the 8.04-kernel, i think
<mzz> Halitech: err, what? Define "old". I have a 9600xt, it runs compiz (at least it did in jaunty, haven't tried karmic but I don't know of a reason for this to have changed)
<gryphus71> guntbert: no problem ;)
<Brazz> erUSUL, mzz, Halitech: well the thing is... I can't play anything right now.
<Brazz> bazhang: thank you
<moncky> Halitech: mzz sash_ not reall It has been left off the next two fedora releases but will be in Red Hat 6
 * gartral hopes he did newdev right
<mzz> Brazz: what chipset?
<Halitech> mzz, well my x1200 has been delegated to not supported so anything older then that
<Brazz> Mobility Radeon 9000
<mzz> Halitech: I think you have the open and closed drivers mixed up
<humbolt> sash_: I got a debian lenny xen running in production use also. Now I move to a new server and am thinking about whether I shall move to KVM or not.
<gartral> Halitech: i think ATI revoking support for my 9600 sucks
<mzz> Halitech: the open drivers work just fine with many old-ish cards and are gaining support for *newer* cards
<Brazz> mzz: I can garantee no games work fine with my driver. I have taken all possible steps
<userone> Trijntje: i just reboot with the new partition table, and then tried to boot into vista. now vista says 'missing bootmgr'
<arooni> ok i was able to put my iphone in DFU mode.... but virtualbox (vm for windows xp on ubuntu jaunty) wont let me activate the USB device Apple Computer Inc DFU Device.  ideas?
<Halitech> Brazz, do you have all the codecs in stalled and have you tried disabling compiz?
<Brazz> mzz: its just about my driver and the ati support for my driver in jaunty
<Halitech> gartral, I agree
<grawity> arooni: I think you have to set up USB filters _before_ plugging in the actual device...
<mzz> Brazz: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<userone> can i have grub and windows bootmgr on different partitions? if so, which will boot first?
<ircfine> how to install anjuta from anjuta-2.26.2.1.tar.gz ?
<mzz> ircfine: consider grabbing it from apt instead
<arooni> grawity, i have enabled usb for the vm already
<Halitech> mzz, even with the open drivers my x1200 doesn't work
<garymc> anyone know why when i click on a intranet webpage link it opens it in text editor?
<sash_> humbolt:  i like xen. imho easy to use, not oversized, stable. good scripts (udev, network-bridges). i dont want to try anything else
<garymc> i want it to open in firefox
<guntbert> arooni: there is the channel #vbox ...
<mzz> Halitech: yes, but an x1200 is *tons* newer than what I consider an "old" card
<Brazz> mzz, Halitech: http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_ubuntu_and_ati_blues
<davenpro> anyone with bluetooth/bnep clue... I have the bnep kernel module loaded, but no bnep0 interface
<GuyFromHell> Anyone know what black magic pidgin is using to not get an ugly notification with notify-osd? I can't find the patch anywhere
<alongenemylines> arooni: i had a similar problem before.  don't worry about filters, you can pass any usb devide through to vbox.  i remember my problem had something to do with group permissions
<ircfine> how to install anjuta from anjuta-2.26.2.1.tar.gz ? i downloaded and run ./configure  but make and make install failed
<humbolt> sash_: udev?
<Halitech> mzz, I know its newer but if its not supported by the closed driver then anything older won't be either
<GuyFromHell> hmm, i'll ask in dev
<Brazz> mzz, Halitech: after trying everything, and I mean everything. many people here in the channel helped me until I found that article which made me realise its nothing I can do about it.
<sash_> humbolt:  without the udev-script, i was not able to connect over ssh
<fryguy> how do I change the theme for libnotify popups? notification-properties correctly updates the corresponding gconf entries, but it's rendering with a theme that looks like growl on osx.  If I change for the root user and run notify-send as root the theme changes, but not for my user.  What do I need to change
<gartral> the only problem with xen is it requires dom0 kernals
<grawity> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mzz> Brazz: yes, but you don't *want* fglrx for your card, you want the open drivers. I'm not sure how well they work for that specific card though. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<humbolt> sash_: has to do with virtual consoles, as far as I know.
<guntbert> ircfine: why don't you use the one from the repos?
<guntbert> !info anjuta | ircfine
<ubottu> ircfine: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<mzz> Halitech: the closed driver is being phased out by ati: newer versions of fglrx only support cards not supported by the open driver.
<Brazz> mzz: when I finally got a driver running, the performance went way down. so there's just nothing I can do about it.
<grawity> fryguy: That's because notification-properties updates the settings for notification-daemon
<humbolt> sash_: but Fedora/RedHat moved to KVM. What about Ubuntu/Debian?
<alongenemylines> arooni: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml
<grawity> fryguy: And Ubuntu Jaunty comes with the newer notify-osd.
<mzz> Halitech: the closed driver not working isn't interesting if the open one does, although it's entirely possible the open one doesn't provide adequate performance *yet*
<sash_> humbolt:  i also think, that i wasnt able to connect via xm-console... but i dont really remember
<Brazz> mzz: and many people in this channel have been helping me.
<humbolt> sash_: yes, that is the same issue
<fryguy> grawity: so how do I update the look of notifications sent via notify-osd?
<mzz> Brazz: if they're pointing you at an article about the closed driver they're confused. You'll have to get the open driver working, the closed one is a dead end.
<Halitech> mzz, sounds about right but until it does, I'm stuck 1 step behind the 8-ball so to speak
<humbolt> you need to tell the system in inittab, which tty dev to use
<grawity> fryguy: That is something I haven't figured out... I think notify-osd doesn't even have theme support.   If you prefer the older style popups, you can kill notify-osd and then start /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<humbolt> and on the xen boot line
<sash_> humbolt:  afaik more developers like kvm.  and it is supported in every kernel of any distri, i think
<moncky> sash_: humbolt Red Hat 6 will support xen, they have only removed from Fedora 11 and possibly 12
<Brazz> mzz: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden that was my last attempt.
<mzz> Halitech: yes, but that doesn't mean "you won't be able to use compiz or get 3d o work" on "anything older then" "my x1200"
<sash_> humbolt:  query, if you want to continue talking. must go afk for about 20 minutes
<humbolt> moncky: xen is finally moving into the kernel, isn't it?
<fryguy> grawity: thanks
<mzz> Halitech: compiz *will* work on significantly older cards. It's the cards in between the pretty old ones (say r300) and the very new ones still supported by fglrx that are problematic right now.
<guntbert> !ot | humbolt moncky
<ubottu> humbolt moncky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<humbolt> sash_: see you around later then
<grawity> fryguy: And if you want, notify-osd can be removed through apt
 * jMyles cannot believe how much faster every element of his laptop is with DefaultDepth set to 16.  Too bad window decoration doesn't work.
<ircfine> guntbert: because i am not getting the code complete option
<moncky> guntbert: read back was pertenant to the question
<ircfine> i am not getting the code complete option in anjuta ,what's the problem ?
<mzz> Brazz: again, the closed driver is a dead end. The open one should work, will *probably* (but no guarantees) support compiz, but I don't know how well it'll perform in current games (as much because it's simply an oldish chip than because of the state that driver's in)
<ircfine>  i am not getting the code complete option in anjuta ,what's the problem ? how cant i get code complete option ?
<JdN> anyone could tell me how to know if i have wxPython libs installed in my ubuntu
<humbolt> guntbert: virtualization is ubuntu specific and even which systems you can run on an ubuntu host or on which systems you can run an ubuntu guest is not offtopic
<Brazz> mzz: in windows I can run any game on this computer. bad graphics or good graphics apart, I can run any game
<mzz> JdN: "apt-cache search wx" points out the existence of python-wxgtk2.x packages (for x 4, 6 and 8)
<crdlb> jMyles: you'll probably just need to not use a compositing manager :/ 16-bit color used to work for compiz with the radeon and intel drivers, but it broke a while ago (it has never worked with nvidia)
<guntbert> moncky: how is "Red Hat 6 will support xen" pertinent to  ubuntu *support*?
<Halitech> mzz, work and work to the point where it doesn't annoy you by using it are different though
<mzz> JdN: check if those are installed (dpkg -L or something)
<HackersDavid> hello
<mzz> Brazz: what won't work very well currently is running compiz and 3d games simultaneously, but I'm not sure if the fix for that one (dri2) will be in karmic (last time I checked it wasn't ready at all yet, so wouldn't be in karmic either)
<jMyles> crdlb:  Yeah, the real shame is that I can't use docky or other things that need a compositing manager.  I had no idea my laptop could be this smooth and fast.  Even running compiz, it's recklessly fast, but now I have it disable because I can't deal with being unable to see gnome-terminal (and everything else that uses compositing)
<userone> how can i find where the mbr is?
<HackersDavid> bien
<fluurp> master boot range is in the first 512b i think
<userone> i know where it is supposed to be (hd0) but how can be sure
<crdlb> jMyles: the reason it's so much faster is that it makes the textures use less memory per pixel of your videoram, and you probably only have around 32MB
<fluurp> wiki says so
<Brazz> mzz: alright, help me then. =)
<SilentWarrior> is there a ubuntu app to clone a webpage for offline viewing? i tryed one yesterday but the css files werent applying for some reason
<mzz> jMyles: if this thing uses shared ram I'd try playing around with the amount of ram reserved for the card
<Brazz> mzz: help me get a driver working fine for my ati card
<jMyles> crdlb: I mean, I'm seriously amazed.  Every program loads faster, web pages load faster, my computer is running much cooler, etc.
<userone> fluurp: ok, so grub says it is in hd0,2. so if i replace windows bootmgr, that should only overwrite the 512kb in sda1, and not sda3 right?
<mzz> Brazz: I'm no driver dev, the amount of help I can give you is limited. Also, your problem with "games" is horribly vague :P
<jMyles> mzz:  Yeah, it does use shared memory.  I think I can modify that through xorg.conf, right?  Or need I seek it out in my bios?
<ircfine> code completion problem in anjuta
<mzz> jMyles: I'd expect it to need bios poking
<fluurp> userone: i dont know ;)
<mzz> Brazz: does compiz run acceptably?
<ircfine> cant find code completion option in anjuta
<Brazz> mzz: couldn't run better
<crdlb> jMyles: it looks like the bug has been fixed upstream: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20479 so presumably karmic will work
<ugliefrog> green text?
<mzz> Brazz: does 3d stuff run acceptably with compiz temporarily disabled?
<ircfine> cant find code completion option in anjuta ,does anyone know the solution?
<rabidweezle> mzz, if you have an ATI though, make sure to shut off compiz for gaming
<mzz> rabidweezle: exactly, see above :)
<gartral> do nvidia 6200s support DRI?
<rabidweezle> I just got in
<rabidweezle> :)
<crdlb> gartral: they support 3d acceleration with the proprietary nvidia driver, if that's what you're asking
<mzz> rabidweezle: my radeon (r300 era) works quite acceptably, although admittedly I don't use it in 3d frequently. It's Brazz who has problems.
<Brazz> mzz: I agree, its a vague issue, but what I dont like is to have any malfunction on my computer for example a driver that is not installed... sooner or later the problem will reflect something else more important for me than gaming and then I tell you that I will almost instantly go back to window and I dont want that.
<rabidweezle> ahh mzz
<Brazz> mzz: its not only me who has problems.
<rabidweezle> ATI linux drivers atm are pitiful
<jMyles> crdlb:  Yes, that bug precisely describes my situation.
<mzz> Brazz: yes, but I need to know what the actual problem *is* before I have even a chance of helping you fix it :P
<HackersDavid> hackers son bien
<Brazz> mzz: youtube works well with compiz.
<mzz> Brazz: youtube is 2d, not 3d.
<rabidweezle> only thing I suggest to run in linux is nvidia :/ they got some rock solid drivers
<mzz> Brazz: (also flash, which has its own set of issues independent of graphics card/driver used)
<gartral> rabidweezle: Kyro cards are good if you dont need 3d
<kannan02> when i use vi editor backspace key is not working likewise  up and down arrows are not working correctly... my keyboard layout is USA...
<mzz> rabidweezle: the radeon ones are improving, although there's a range of recent-ish cards that fall into a gap between fglrx (dropping support) and the open drivers (not supporting them all that well *yet*)
<Brazz> mzz: well what do you want me to tell? I haven't been able to run any game how will I find out if my 3d is running well or not?
<vk_123> are you in insert or command mode
<mzz> Brazz: define "haven't been able to run any game"
<kannan02> insert mode
<moncky> kannan02: are you in command mode or edit mode when you try and move around the doc?
<moncky> kannan02: esc esc
<rabidweezle> AMD just needs to crack the whip on ATI to work harder on their linux support XD
<gartral> Brazz: can you run The Battle For Wesnoth
<mzz> gartral: wasn't that 2d?
<moncky> kannan02: in vi you need to move arround in command mode and then go to insert mode then back into command mode if you need to move around
<gartral> rabidweezle: AND needs to get off their lazy arses and work on better Linux support for all their products
<Brazz> mzz: never heard of it... the games I've been trying to run was world of warcraft and Tibia and none of them made it that I could play
<moncky> kannan02: vim will allow you to use the cursor keys whilst in insert mode :D
<Brazz> mzz: no even tibia that is a game which requires nothing of the graphics
<gartral> mzz: the 1.7.6 beta has some 3d work in it... although its very buggy
<mzz> Brazz: I'm not familiar with tibia, were you running that under wine too? Can you try some open game (tuxracer works)?
<kannan02> how to exactly switch mode i kno only esc+i
<cezar> I've tried searching, but I can't find how to remove the status bar from the new gnu screen profiles?
<rabidweezle> gartral, like what? my amd athlon x2 64 runs awesome in linux?
<grawity> cezar: How about disabling the profiles completely?
<moncky> kannan02: i to get into insert mode and escape to get out of insert mode
<Brazz> mzz: tibia has a native linux option too
<gartral> rabidweezle: does it shut down one core when not used like it's supposed too?
<rabidweezle> yes
<linuxmen> please, can anyone tell me where i can find a wiki that shows some help on editing the ubuntu wiki pages????
<gartral> ok, they DID improve.. why wasn't I memoed!?!
<mzz> Brazz: can we pick something I can run locally too please? tuxracer works for that
<rabidweezle> I can make it also downclock half
<gartral> rabidweezle: see? no 1/8th scale clocking
<ircfine> cant find code completion option in anjuta ,does anyone know the solution?
<Othor> In Ubuntu 9.04 none of the nautilus scripts I have are working, anyway to rectify this?
<rabidweezle> no 1/8th no
<rabidweezle> just half
<v0lksman> I'm trying to get a logitech quickcam working on my jaunty system.  It works in cheese but not in the app I want.  When I try luvcview I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/252576/  any suggestions?
<kannan02> moncky:ya arrows are working!! but backspace is not working in both modes
<mzz> v0lksman: is it using the right device? What does dmesg have to say about the camera?
<rabidweezle> that sounds like something an intel laptop could do
<biagidp> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a xeon 2.8 processor and Xorg is constantly using over 50% of my CPU cycles.  Is that normal, and if not how do I fix it?
<vk_123> i have a problem involving dual monitors and firefox. I'm using nvidia driver 180 and each monitor is a separate x window. when I have any number of instances of firefox up on one monitor, I then cannot open firefox on the other monitor.
<cezar> grawity: Yea, that's a possibility. I can just spin up my own .screenrc
<v0lksman> mzz: no errors in dmesg...says it loads up fine...
<mzz> biagidp: no, can't really tell (try closing apps, usually this is some app getting Xorg to draw on its behalf, if you know what I mean)
<userone> if i write grub to my mbr, will that fix the problem of vista 'missing bootmgr'?
<moncky> kannan02: try using the del key, iirc vi doesnt like backspace, its a throw back to the 70's
<mzz> v0lksman: does /dev/video0 actually exist? What about /dev/video<some number other than 0>?
<biagidp> mzz: it seems to stay unreasonably high, no matter the combination of applications open or closed
<newdev> gartral: are you there
<v0lksman> mzz:  yep, exists and no others exist...
<moncky> kannan02: have a look at vim (vi improved) (sudo apt-get install vim)
<NoMS> userone: yes
<mzz> vk_123: you'll have to use separate profiles if they're different displays, I'm pretty sure.
<enno> Help. I have a Dell PowerEdge where i tried to install ubuntu (desktop). It has a hardware raid. I cant install grub and endup with "the file -boot-grub-stage1 not read correctly". i tired reinstalling grub in a chroot or update-grub, etc. nothing works for me
<rabidweezle> vk_123, I've been having troubles with dual monitors altogether on the latest driver, it's quite temperamental
<mzz> biagidp: even in a failsafe session with just an xterm?
<nasso> im looking for something for ubuntu that can automatically fetch dvd-covers for all movie in a directory
<mzz> biagidp: anything fishy in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<nasso> i know xbmc can do it. does anyone know of any other applications?
<userone> NoMS: will that actually 'move' grub, or make 1 copy in the mbr and leave one on (hd0,2) where boot stage says it is now?
<mzz> v0lksman: don't know what's up then, unless you have two drivers mixed up.
<NoMS> nasso:  griffith is a dvd manager/organizer.  It will fetch covers and movie info
<v0lksman> mzz:  yeah pretty weird eh?  ok...so I'm not crazy... ;)
<kannan02> moncy:i'm downloading it now
<vk_123> mzz: i had a feeling it had something to do with profiles. i actually just learned what they were recently in this book i'm reading. i'm new to linux still though.
<mzz> v0lksman: well, it's not like I have a webcam like that, so I don't know if luvcview is supposed to work with it.
<nasso> NoMS, thanks. will look it up
<vk_123> can anyone point me to some docs
<guntbert> ircfine: I just checked it myself, no completion either, have you talked to the anjuta people?
<NoMS> userone: If you install it, it will put grub on the mbr
<Phar> nick pharsalus
<mzz> vk_123: they're very much a firefox thing, not a linux one (firefox has profiles on windows too, for example). Try "firefox -P -no-remote" with DISPLAY pointing at the second display
<moustafaza> how can I know how much ram am I using specifically from the /proc directory under the console?
<mzz> vk_123: that's assuming the error you're getting is that the profile's already in use
<biagidp> mzz: the log file ends with 20+ lines of "miPointerUpdateSprite: Invalid input device pointer"
<nasso> NoMS, can it automatically get all the movietitles from disk?
<mmaher> moustafaza: cat /proc/meminfo
<mzz> biagidp: that's not too excessive, although I guess it's possible you're actually hitting some weird input bug, not an output one
<randy_> Can anyone help me setup my interfaces file for 2 ethernet cards? My network is setup with a cox modem, then a network switch, and then a netgear router. I have one of the ethernet cards connected to the network switch and the other one connected to the netgear router. The one connected to the router is getting an ip address automatically assigned with dhcp and the other one needs to be configured manually with static ips.
 * rabidweezle wonders if getdeb has a apt repo...
<moustafaza> mmaher, thanks :)
<nasso> NoMS, i have backed up all my dvds to iso-files on my harddrive and want a "gallery" of dvd-covers
<vk_123> mzz the error i get is "Firefox is already running, but not responding. to open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system
<rabidweezle> killall -9 firefox or firefox-bin
<mzz> vk_123: yeah, use a second profile (add -P to the command that gives you that error message to get the profile manager)
<Sylphid|work> hey all, Ive been looking at getting a 10' netbook for a while an i have my short list... anyone have any input on any of these 3 models ... Asus 1005HA, Samsun N120, Toshiba NB205
<Halitech> rabidweezle, yes they do (from what I remember seeing)
<mzz> vk_123: no, don't kill it!
<rabidweezle> Halitech, thanks
<mzz> rabidweezle: that's not his issue. His issue is that he wants to run it on two separate displays
<rabidweezle> oh
<NoMS> nasso:  gets titles, cast, rating etc and cover if available.  saves it in the .griffith folder in your home directory. There's a sub directory, but can't remember the name.  probably images or something
<vk_123> mzz: ok let me try this...
<moustafaza> mmaher, is their a way to find that out? I mean if I didn't know the file is called meminfo and I want to search for the what could include information about the memory in the /proc is their a way to search for it?
<newdev> to restore xorg.conf from a backup, is the following code correct:
<newdev> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nasso> NoMS, okay. will try it out. thanks
<userone> NoMS: my ubuntu works just fine, and find /boot/grub/stage1 says it is at hd0,2. i have edited my menu.lst file for vista to root (hd0,0) but it still doesnt boot vista (missing bootmgr). so i think if i move grub to the mbr, it should still boot ubuntu and fix / boot vista. i dont need to install grub, its already there and working on hd0,2. will this work?
<[GPL]> how can i make my microsoft webcam, to work in #ubuntu
<mmaher> moustafaza: mhh think not
<newdev> how can i restore the xorg.conf file from a backup??
<mzz> newdev: sure, if that's the name of your backup
<NoMS> userone:  grub will load the vista boot manager, so if grub is already running and vista won't boot, you are missing the windows boot manager.  I misunderstood.  i apologise
<newdev> mzz: i guess it is! :)
<newdev> mzz: any idea if gartral is around?
<mzz> newdev: well, he was about 10 minutes ago.
<NoMS> nasso: sure
<vk_123> mzz, do i use the "modelname" in the xorg.conf as the display  in the firefox -P -no-remote          command
<gartral> newdev: right here
<newdev> hi
<newdev> i just pm-ed you\
<mzz> vk_123: just do whatever you're doing that's currently triggering that error message
<mzz> vk_123: (I'm not sure how you're managing stuff on two displays)
<userone> NoMS: ok, so if i install the missing bootmgr from the vista recovery disk, will this overwrite my grub, or just put the bootmgr in mbr, which should be on the first 512k of the disk?
<thanda> What is the best method to wipe out the hard drive?
<vk_123> mzz: you said to add the display name to that command right?
<jacquesdupontd> hey hoy yo
<nasso> NoMS, it looks like i have to manually add all my movies to the database :/
<mzz> vk_123: I'd expect it to be DISPLAY=:0 vs DISPLAY=:1 or something similar, but it's been ages since I messed with something like this.
<vk_123> ahh
<thanda> I personally went with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx
<mzz> vk_123: you should not have to do this explicitly, unless you're already doing it explicitly when triggering the error message.
<NoMS> nasso: yes, it won't read the iso files and pull it.  I'm not sure of an automatic program.  maybe someone could write you a script
<vk_123> mzz: so the command would be 'firefox -P -no-remote Display=:1
<NoMS> userone:  if you reinstall the bootmgr from vista, it will put it on the mbr and erase grub.  Not real sure how to fix your problem my friend...
<nasso> NoMS, it sounds fairly advanced :P ill look to see if i find any solutions for griffith
<ascheel> Can someone tell me what UXA and XAA are when talking about video performance?
<linuxmen> please, can anyone tell me where i can find a wiki that shows some help on editing the ubuntu wiki pages????
<mzz> vk_123: no, DISPLAY=... in front
<wangqi> 那个在／
<mzz> vk_123: (again, if at all! I don't know how you're getting things to launch on the other display normally...)
<myroon> hi need help  with toshiba A300 , i'm trying to install my camera (built in) , how can i make it work?
<thanda> what you people will recommend for wiping the hard drives
<mmaher> thanda: shred
<mzz> ascheel: different internal acceleration apis used by the driver. Which is faster varies between driver versions. Consider sticking with the default unless you have a good reason not to.
<mmaher> thanda: 30 times :D
<ascheel> thanks, mzz.  :)
<vk_123> mzz can you elaborate more on where to stick the DISPLAY=:1 argument in the command. sorry i'm pretty noob
<ascheel> mzz, where can you see (and possibly change) between them?
<trakcyia> I would like audacious to handle .m3u files. How do I set that?
<mzz> vk_123: you shouldn't need to specify that explicitly, unless you already were. I do not *know* how you're currently launching things on the second display. I know you need to pass -P to firefox, but I don't know how you're telling it to appear on the other display.
<mzz> ascheel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sylphid|work> hey all, Ive been looking at getting a 10" netbook for a while an i have my short list... anyone have any input on any of these 3 models ... Asus 1005HA, Samsun N120, Toshiba NB205
<mzz> ascheel: notice uxa is only supported by recentish versions of the intel driver, not other drivers, I'm pretty sure
<thanda> mmaher: I used dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx once, on 500 GB drive and it took 25 hours...
<ascheel> mzz, thanks again!
<mzz> vk_123: (consider telling me how you're currently trying to launch it on the second display...)
<thanda> mmaher: Do you think that is enough? Should I write zeros once more...
<mzz> vk_123: alternatively, try launching a term on the second display, then just running "firefox -P" in there
<vk_123> mzz: when i launch firefox on either display i do it from either typing firefox in a terminal window or from a panel icon
<mzz> vk_123: try "echo $DISPLAY" in a terminal on both displays. I'd expect the value to differ.
<vk_123> i got it to work!
<vk_123> firefox -P opened a gui tool to create a new profile. i just quickly typed in a new one and bingo firefox on both x's
<Lasivian> if I wanted to get a "dead tree" paper book for Ubuntu, which one do you guys recommend?
<SlimG> Would a partial media failture potentially ruin a RAID6 array just as it would with a RAID5 array?
<kannan02> moncky: vim editor is working great thank you so much....
<Lasivian> SlimG: "Partial" media failure?
<SlimG> Lasivian: yes
<vk_123> mzz: i got it to work! firefox -P started a gui which let me create a new profile. after making it i can now open fire fox on each separate x display
<Lasivian> SlimG: Raid6 can survive even if 2 drives fail, Raid5 can survive one drive failure, i'm not sure what kind of failure you are talking about
<mzz> vk_123: "firefox -P nameofprofile" works too
<mzz> (so you can bypass that profile manager window)
<SlimG> Lasivian: Partial media failure: when drives start to return garbage (http://miracleas.com/BAARF/RAID5_versus_RAID10.txt)
<vk_123> mzz: i was actually just wondering how i would do that lol. thanks a lot man
<Lasivian> SlimG: it would depend on the raid controller and it's ability to fix sector issues
<dubba> hi - i tried installing ubuntu 9.04, but the X server failed to start with code -11; any clues?
<Lasivian> SlimG: I suggest 3Ware, but they are very expensive, if this is for home use just mirror instead
<SlimG> Lasivian: software raid (mdadm)
<linuxmen> please, can anyone tell me where i can find a wiki that shows some help on editing the ubuntu wiki pages????
<kamil> hi guys
<linuxmen> can anyone gimme some light, or some hint where i can find the answer
<Lasivian> yes, but partial media failure is a hardware issue, not a software one
<Lasivian> SlimG: If your controller is not reporting bad sectors the software is not going to stop using them
<llml> not know well about qt. when i am trying to build OProfile 0.9.5 with GUI support, i was asked to provide --with-qt-{dir,includes,libraries}, how can i make sure where does these lib/header/dir exist? if not exist, which package should i install in advance?
<SlimG> thanks for the info Lasivian
<kamil> I would like to modify my GRUB I have a lot of kernels in the boot table and I want to delete some of them but I'm not sure how
<kamil> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mzz> kamil: consider uninstalling those kernels (menu.lst will automatically be updated)
<kamil> mzz: one problem though
<llml> Could anyone please help me about the problem about Qt mentioned above?
<kamil> mzz: the newest kernel I have is not working
<mzz> kamil: ok, consider uninstalling that one then, or uninstalling all but the most recent two kernels
<bruce927> Hi, when I boot up 9.04, it always asks me for my password for the keychain for the wifi password. How can I make it remember it?
<kamil> mzz: how can I do that
<mzz> llml: are you sure you need to build your own oprofile?
<kamil> mzz : ?
<mzz> kamil: I haven't figured out the best way to do that yet, although someone recommended "startup-manager" the other day. You can just manually uninstall them through your favorite apt frontend (synaptics, apt-get, aptitude, whatever)
<kamil> mzz: OK
<kamil> mzz: thanks
<llml> mzz: yes, OProfile 0.9.3 included in the ubuntu repos has a bug, which i've suffered from
<kamil> mzz: just remove them with apt and reboot and thats it ?
<bruce927> any idea how I make it remember the password?
<jeeves_Moss> is there idle support for evoulition?
<user_corrupt> i recently installed ubuntu, and when I boot it, grub wont let me boot from disk instead (my cd is fine, and boot order is correct) and furthermore, ubuntu doesnt boot right, and tells me that I have to run fsck manually....all I really wanna do is delete grub so that I can install something else....any tips?
<llml> mzz: it's confired by the OProfile mentainer, and fixed in 0.9.4 release
<kpuhek> I have a compaq v2000 laptop, and since installing ubuntu 9.04 I can't turn the wireless on.  My wired connection works, which is how I'm typing in this room.  I've tried several fixes from the forums, to no avail.  It seems that the drivers are installed, but when I press the wireless button, it won't light up.  I did a clean install of ubuntu, so windows isn't causing the issue.  The card did work in windows, before I installed ubuntu.
<mzz> llml: try finding a ppa with a newer oprofile package. If you really do need to build your own you probably need the libqt4-dev package.
<bruce927> What software do I need to install to successfully compile software from source?
<jeeves_Moss> is there idle support for evoulition?
<fluurp> my screensaver wont run :(
<grawity> jeeves_Moss: You mean IMAP IDLE?
<jeeves_Moss> bruce927, what are you trying to compile?
<llml> mzz: libqt4-dev already installed
<bruce927> amsn
<jeeves_Moss> grawity, yes.  I have a few clients, and they're hammering the IMAP server
<bruce927> the one in the repositories is buggy as heck
<mzz> llml: then either you need qt3 instead of qt4 or you need to find the right path to point oprofile at. Sorry, no time to dig right now.
<jeeves_Moss> bruce927, try "apt-get install make gcc g++"
<yosef> well I'll be
<mzz> jeeves_Moss: you might want build-essentials instead of listing those by hand
<llml> mzz: okey, thanks anyway
<jeeves_Moss> bruce927, have you tried installing it from the repo?
<grawity> jeeves_Moss: It does support IDLE, but I'm not sure if it automatically enables that.
<Ockonal> join #gentoo
<jeeves_Moss> mzz, thanks.  I was drawing a blank.  I'm on 26 hours of no sleep
<jeeves_Moss> grawity, any idea where it'd be in Evoulition?  I know the server supports it and it's turned on
<guntbert> !compile | bruce927
<ubottu> bruce927: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kpuhek> I have a compaq v2000 laptop, and since installing ubuntu 9.04 I can't turn the wireless on.  My wired connection works, which is how I'm typing in this room.  I've tried several fixes from the forums, to no avail.  It seems that the drivers are installed, but when I press the wireless button, it won't light up.  I did a clean install of ubuntu, so windows isn't causing the issue.  The card did work in windows, before I installed ubuntu.
<bruce927> I tried the repo amsn, it was too buggy
<bruce927> and yes, it is now obvious that I needed make. Feel rather stupid now :P
<jeeves_Moss> bruce927, we've all been there @ one point in our lives
<CrocoJet> hi for all ! Exist some risk to install firefox 3.5 from backport server ? Also, Other version 3.0.13 will be un-installed ?
<mayajowo> help me install macromedia
<bruce927> Also, is there a way to make the menu bar act more like the os x one? So the menus of programs go up there?
<Link> aye bruce927, i just spent 3 hrs trying to fix the video card only to realize the readme explicitely says it dont work with ubuntu 9.04 -.-
<evilbug> can anyone tell me what the type-in format is for exaile's global hotkey plugin?
<kpuhek> any help on the wireless?  I'm sure I'm just missing something simple, but I've tried everything I can think of.  I'm new to ubuntu, so that doesn't help.
<mzz> kpuhek: depending on how new that laptop is it's entirely possible for it to be a kernel-level bug, as I've recently discovered.
<kpuhek> it's pretty old
<yosef> strange
<mzz> kpuhek: so I recommend you search for others with the same laptop having the same problem. You might need a different kernel to make it work.
<mzz> kpuhek: *might* though, don't go trying different kernels for no good reason
<mayajowo> test
<CrocoJet> kpuhek, hi ! did you put gateway ip (router) and correct dns primary and secundary ?
<grawity> jeeves_Moss: Nope, apparently Evolution does not support IDLE. (Which is rather strange.)
<grawity> jeeves_Moss: I assume switching to another client wouldn't work?
<jeeves_Moss> grawity, yea,  I just found that.  I'm not impressed
<mayajowo> gprs
<bruce927> my sound's just started crackling :S
<kpuhek> Hi crocojet...I can't access the network to configure it.  The wireless card won't even turn on.
<afink> Hello everyone,  I have a really general question.  I just switched to Ubuntu yesterday (love it!)  I noticed when I ping my apache server it returns all of my vhosts in order.  Is this the expected behavior?
<jeeves_Moss> grawity, I put Ubuntu on the netbooks for these sales guys so they can't kill them as easily.  after the 15 of them wrote off $1,200 IBM laptops, I said enough.
<afink> or not my vhosts but rather all the corresponding dns entries for this server
<jeeves_Moss> grawity, $400, and they signed a waiver that if they kill it in under the year, they replace it out of their own pocket
<user_corrupt> i have a secondary drive mounted in Ubuntu, and I would like to format it....how do I do that?
<mr_lou> To anyone having problems with DVD burning apps ignoring the write-speed you set: I've been struggling with it all day till I finally found out, that the cause is the discs. I bought some other discs, and they work fine. My write-speed setting is not ignored with those. There are many posts on various forums about this issue, but none that reveals that it's a disc issue, so if you're an expert-helper here you might want to take a note of t
<mr_lou> his. I think the problem is the non-integer write-speed of 2.4x speed of those discs.
<gwildor> afink, its what i normally see, not shure if its normally. but its what i get
<bruce927> Any idea what might be causing that? It's rather random
<guntbert> !wireless | kpuhek, you have seen
<ubottu> kpuhek, you have seen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CrocoJet> kpuhek, what is your notebook or laptop ?
<phalk> i've installed bind9 on my ubuntu 8.10, added two local domains with reverse. i also set up a local irc server for testing purposes, and for fun, but whenever i connect to it using my local domain, the reverse doesn't seem to work. i've posted my domain files and reverse here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252529/
<kpuhek> Ya, I've been through all that, and 3 different fixes on the forums for the broadcom chipset.  no luck so far.  I have a compaq v2000
<newdev> thanks for all the help guys!
<newdev> have a nice day!
<newdev> bye! :D
<kpuhek> near as I can tell, the system is recognizing the card, but it won't switch on from the external button.
<Halitech> user_corrupt, unmount it and use partition editor
<user_corrupt> thanks
<Sylphid|work> hey all, Ive been looking at getting a 10" netbook for a while an i have my short list... anyone have any input on any of these 3 models ... Asus 1005HA, Samsun N120, Toshiba NB205
<pharsalus> bruce927, Did you ever find out how to make ubuntu remember the keychain password?
<guntbert> kpuhek: we don't know what you have been through already, so there must be duplicates - what shows in syslog when you press the wifi button?
<bruce927> No I didn't. I'd really like it to, save me entering the password when I log in
<kpuhek> I'm not sure.  how do I check that?
<mzz> !best | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mzz> (applies to hardware too :P)
<kpuhek> I'm sorry, im' new to ubuntu, so I don't really know what I'm doing yet.
<LoneWlf> after my upgrade on Aug 6, 2009, in Ubuntu 8.10, my monitoring machine stacks its cron processes and eventually becomes unresponsive due (I believe) to too many open files
<pharsalus> I've got the same 'issue', it's annoying. Gonna do some research, I'll get back to you if I find anything.
<mzz> Sylphid|work: generally I recommend you google the models and/or individual components to see if there are reports of people not getting it to work with linux
<bruce927> cheers pharsalus
<guntbert> kpuhek: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog and  look while you are pressing the wifi button (you end that with ctrl+c), btw if you are talking to a particular person put the nick in front, so they get highlighted
<LoneWlf> I've been trying to capture more data for a week, a list of the packages upgrade can be had from http://paste.ubuntu.com/252619/
<CrocoJet> why new firefox 3.5 is called "shiretoko" ?
<kpuhek> guntber: ok, thanks.  I'll try that.
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bruce927> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=networkmanager pharsalus, this should help
<The_Warlock> is there a wat to create a live USB stick for ubuntu?
<grawity> CrocoJet: See the link above. "Shiretoko" was the codename of 3.5, and in http://is.gd/1reB3 there is an explanation why it isn't called "Firefox".
<The_Warlock> way*
<guntbert> !tab | kpuhek, to make typing the nicks easier
<ubottu> kpuhek, to make typing the nicks easier: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> The_Warlock, yeah system>admin>usb...
<grawity> The_Warlock: usb-creator
<The_Warlock> mickster04: i am on  a mac now. so can i do it from a mac  i.e create a live usb?
<LoneWlf> pharsalus : I'm sorry, did you say you were having my same issue?
<mickster04> The_Warlock, there may e instructions on the website? i dont know sorry
<einonono> I am on a live-cd at the moment, there is one hard disk drive on my computer that I want to format properly, so that any of the data cannot be recovered. How can I do that?
<kpuhek> guntbert: ok, did what you said and when I push the button, it doesn't do anything.
<mickster04> einonono, in installation u can format stuff beforehand?
<Halitech> The_Warlock, you can run the live cd and use the usb creator I believe
<The_Warlock> hmmmm....
<mickster04> Halitech, ha of course:D why didnt i think of that
<einonono> mickster04 but data can be recovered after that right_
<Halitech> einonono, use the partition editor to format it
<einonono> ?
<einonono> halitech will it be secure? there is some high-security files in the drive and Im selling it
<mickster04> einonono, well u will have to get a special security program then surely? if u wanna remove any andall traces?
<guntbert> kpuhek: that looks as if the system didn't recognize the switch...  strange, let me think
<einonono> mickster04 yes, what would be such program?
<mickster04> einonono, no idea
<NickUK`> I am having a problem with our AdHoc network not sending any packets, can anybody help please
<Halitech> einonono, there is shred, ultimate boot cd has darins nuke that is a secure wipe program (I think its on the UBCD)
<einonono> I
<einonono> ill try shred
<kpuhek> guntbert: from what I've seen in the forums and such , it seems that the issues with Broadcom wireless stuff started with the upgrade to 9.04.  Would I be better off downloading and installing 8 instead?
<stz184> i am giving away invites for fonera+ rooter
<guntbert> kpuhek: just to make certain: you saw about 10 lines of that log file displayed though?
<grawity> einonono: shred -uzn 1 yourfile
<Halitech> einonono, nope, sorry you can get it here http://www.dban.org/
<kpuhek> guntbert: yes
<phalk> kpuhek: reboot your computer, go in BIOS and switch on "enable lan on boot" or something like that, and if you have a connected wired cable, remove it. save setting, boot up and voilà
<einonono> halitech I tried booting and formatting with dban, but it didnt work for some reason
<rski> bitdepth 16 in xorg.conf causes gdm to stop functioning
<kpuhek> phalk: ok, I'll give it a try.  thanks!
<rski> is it still possible to run X in 16bit?
<rski> i really need it.
<Sargun> How do I set PPP options (like DNS) via wvdial?
<NickUK`> I am having a problem with our AdHoc network not sending any packets, can anybody help please
<Halitech> einonono, did it give you an error?
<phalk> kpuhek: friend of mine had exact same problem, worked for him. alltho he didnt remove the wired cable first so bootup froze
<einonono> halitech it said that there was non-fatal errors that are usually caused by bad sectors
<wild_oscar> hey! I was just installing tomcat6's Ubuntu jaunty packages - does anyone know why it only logs to syslog, not catalina.out, and how to revert it?
<guntbert> kpuhek: about installing 8.10: if the hardware switch isn't recognized I doubt if that could be a version problem, but try phalk's idea
<fccf> Sargun: config file /etc/wvdial.conf
<Halitech> einonono, sounds like the drive is almost toast then, take it out and drive a spike through it
<Sargun> fccf, What directive in there would I set for "nodefaultroute"
<einonono> Halitech: I am using the drive in windows
<einonono> dont know what you are talking about
<mickster04> einonono, he means he thinks ur hdd is dying
<einonono> but if you dont know what you yourself are talking about, please dont "advice" other people
<einonono> mickster04: dying? works fine with windows
<Brenden> hi all.  Any vim users out there?  what does it mean when vim displays a bunch of ^@ characters? I thought I added newlines to the buffer...
<Halitech> einonono, if the drive has bad sectors its only a matter of time before it dies, if you are selling it anyway, take the drive out of the machine, hit it with a hammer, no way of getting data off it then
<mickster04> einonono, well the error message suggest not all is well
<einonono> Halitech: fuck you are stupid :D
<mickster04> Halitech, he wants to sell it as workin ;)
<guntbert> !ohmy | einonono
<ubottu> einonono: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mickster04> einonono, it would be irrisponsible to sell a dyoiing drive as working
<Halitech> einonono, whatever, I'm not the one ignoring an error message
<mickster04> dying*
<Halitech> mickster04, sounds like a shady sales person to me ;)
<einonono> why would it be dying if it has bad sectors?
<mickster04> Halitech, da...the type that give ebay a bad name
<jussi01> this is well offtopic for ubuntu
<fccf> Sargun: have you looked @ man wvdial.conf and man wvdial ... other than that google is your friend
<einonono> it works like new in windows
<Halitech> mickster04, yup
<Sargun> fccf, Heh, I'm not a 'tard :-P
<jussi01> Please move this discussion elsewhere.
<einonono> halitech you are just lying, i know it
<jussi01> einonono: you have been asked
<mickster04> einonono, research it urself
<mickster04> jussi01, i know
<Halitech> einonono, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_sector
<Halitech> ok, I'm done talking about it, sorry
<gwildor> einonono, maybe the bad soctors are NOT in the windows partition
<jussi01> Ok, back on topic please!
<einonono> gwildor there is only a windows partition
<einonono> how does fsck work?
<mickster04> leave it now, discussion has been ended :P there is a problem with the hdd end of
<Brenden> fsck works pretty well, I think.
<einonono> obviously there isnt but what ever
<mickster04> anyone unsolved?
<phalk> my question has been ignored 3 times :p or ppl dont have a clue hehe
<Halitech> einonono, you know, if you don't like what we are saying, go talk to someone in #windows and have them tell you the drive is fine, we've given our suggestions on your drive
<grawity> phalk: A rule of IRC: If nobody answers - nobody knows.
<einonono> halitech you just suggested that I run a spike through my hdd
<jussi01> Halitech: we asked it to end! Leave it now please.
<einonono> besides you were told to end the discussion
<grawity> phalk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu help channel; maybe ##linux will be better.
 * mickster04 knows he cant help phalk
<phalk> grawity: well bind9 is still a part of ubuntu? :p
<jussi01> phalk: there may be people in ##linux who are not here, and know the answer
<phalk> jussi01: allright i'll try to ask there
<grawity> phalk: bind9 is part of a lot of distros. People in ##linux are usually more experienced with that kind of things.
<guntbert> phalk: what does " whenever i connect to it using my local domain, the reverse doesn't seem to work." mean? how do you connect?
<phalk> guntbert: i connect via irssi.. "irssi -h example.com"
<mickster04> anyone use spotify in wine?
<mickster04> i tried #winehq an they were forthcoming...
<guntbert> phalk: I see, but you certainly don't use example.com, do you?
<mickster04> werent*
<phalk> guntbert: no ofc not, i made two local domains phox.lan and remi.lan
<jMyles> So I recently switched to 16-bit depth as it drastically improves performance.  Since compiz didn't work properly in 16-bit, I decided to try switching to xfce, which is pretty fun.  However, now, with either gnome or xfce, video doesn't play properly.  It is just green.
<guntbert> phalk: try dig phox.lan
<phalk> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252633/
<unperson> I just got a new computer, and I want to test stability under load.  Any suggestions for programs I can quickly apt-get install that will provide a good test (use up a lot of CPU and RAM)?
<Winkie> jMyles: sounds like it's using an overlay method, try changing your renderer from xv to x11 or similar
<jondavis_> i would like to know if there is a program that i can use to talk to outhere people and when thay did not say what thay said so i can play it back to them
<jondavis_> plese read what i said
<Kelder> unperson: only one i know is hardinfo (sudo apt-get install hardinfo) i believe it has some tests in there
<Winkie> unperson: i don't know any off by heart but just forkbomb your machine and watch it explode
<kid> kget or multiget, which one is better? or if u know any download manager which is better
<guntbert> phalk: and now dig -x  192.168.1.64 please
<Winkie> guntbert: nice pick of ip there, that's our gateway :D
<Halitech> unperson, you could convert a movie, its pretty intensive
<grawity> jondavis_: Generally, such things are only possible if there is a third person who has a copy of the logfiles.
<phalk> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252636/
<Kelder> unperson: (hwinfo is the cli version, hardinfo the gui one)
<grawity> Winkie: Now don't tell me you use 127.0.0.1 too ;)
<Winkie> grawity: omg we are like brothers
<jondavis_> i nned it to have it for a home phone
<Winkie> jondavis_: use asterisk
<jMyles> Winkie: xv is just a solid color, no video.  x11 displays the video, but with a strange blue hue
<guntbert> phalk: I see, let me think
<grawity> jondavis_: It's for a voice phone? Then I think any sound recorder could work.
<Winkie> jMyles: then i'm afraid that is beyond my expertise sorry
<jondavis_> what is it and is it for free
<Winkie> jondavis_: asterisk is an open source telephony platform
<jMyles> WInkie: No problem.  I haven't really done the proper googling.  :-)
<jondavis_> where can i get it
<addisonj> quick question, has been a while since i have looked is compiz supported under VMware?
<Winkie> jondavis_:
<Winkie> http://tinyurl.com/58n5wu
<mickster04> whats wrong with skype?
<Kelder> directx under vm is still dodgy
<Winkie> mickster04: it's non free
<Halitech> mickster04, its not open source ;)
<jondavis_> where can i get this program
<mickster04> Winkie, non free? define
<Winkie> jondavis_: click my link
<Kelder> mickster04: also, its a p2p system which a lot of people do not realize
<Winkie> mickster04: it is not released under a license ratified as either adhering to DFSG or other similar free license checks
<jondavis_> give me the link
<libtech> it works, doesnt it?
<Winkie> mickster04: that is, you are not granted freedoms to take, modify and distribute
<jondavis_> i need it for ubuntu linux 9.04
<mickster04> Winkie, oooh ok
<Winkie> mickster04: asterisk is completely open, and works with open and free codecs, through open and free standards :)
<Winkie> mickster04: if you don't want to put your telephony in the hands of a company you can't trust, you use asterisk
<Winkie> imho
<mickster04> Winkie, yeah ok
<grawity> I wouldn't say closed-source is bad by itself. But Skype has a history of...well, google for "skype china" -- _that_ is what's wrong with Skype.
<jondavis_> i nned the link plese
<[ThOr]> I want a graphist, motived for participe a frensh project ( websites )
<RanyAlbeg> I did a mistake and executed the following rm -R /usr/shar/pixmaps/ ...is there a way to restore it /
<Winkie> jondavis_: i pasted it to you, try using google
<[ThOr]> I want a graphist, motived for participe a frensh project ( websites )
<Winkie> RanyAlbeg: short story: no
<[ThOr]> I want a graphist, motived for participe a frensh project ( websites )
<Winkie> RanyAlbeg: long story: please use backups
<[ThOr]> oups im sorry
<jondavis_> you did not give me the link
<Winkie> RanyAlbeg: you can PROBABLY find using something like apt-file, every package which has a pixmap in that location, and then reinstall them
<phalk> guntbert: do you need to see the config files?
<guntbert> phalk: I saw them, thank you
<Winkie> jondavis_: 18:14.01 < Winkie> http://tinyurl.com/58n5wu
<phalk> guntbert: ok
<guntbert> phalk: but I'm at a loss here, maybe ask in #dns
<unperson> Kelder, Halitech, Winkie:  Thanks for the suggestions.  What about distributed computing tasks (protein folding, etc.)?  I guess maybe they're not apt-getable.
<Winkie> guntbert: can you explain this problem?
<phalk> guntbert: allright, thanks anyway
<Winkie> unperson: i would imagine they are, although i have yet to run one, my electricity bills are severe enough already :)
<guntbert> Winkie: I beg your pardon?
<Winkie> or phalk
<Winkie> guntbert: trying to help out with phalk's problem :)
<jedc> Winkie: lol, i clicked the random link :p
<Winkie> jedc: not a random link, an informative link :)
<jedc> Winkie: random from my perspective, coming in on the middle of the convo
<Halitech> unperson, don't think so
<brandonc503> hey all what would be a good channel to ask about what kind of laptop i want to buy?
<Winkie> jedc: haha i guess so
<Halitech> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jondavis_> ok if i downlound this program will it work with my telephone home phone so i can at home
<Winkie> brandonc503: perhaps a technology review site, such as arstechnica or bittech etc?
<Winkie> jondavis_: please talk to people in #asterisk
<phalk> Winkie: i've setup bind9 server, made two local domains (phox.lan, remi.lan) and i made reverse files for them also, but i can't make the reverse work (connecting to my local ircd server with irssi -h phox.lan)
<unperson> Winkie, Well this is for my research group at the university, so I don't pay the bill.  :-D
<jondavis_> you nned to tell me
<jondavis_> you are the one who is givening it to me
<Kelder> unperson: if there are more comprehensive benchmarking utilities in the repositories I have not used them, so Google will be of more use to you than I, but good luck
<Winkie> jondavis_: there are many people who have time to explain this to you, and this channel is for ubuntu only, not for asterisk
<Winkie> phalk: right, can you show me your zone files / give me appropriate information?
<phalk> Winkie: yes, just a second
<Winkie> phalk: i'll need the segments out of your named.conf specifying the zones, the zonefiles, and what specifically you cannot look up locally
<mickster04> jondavis_, you will get more comprehensive help in #asterisk
<frenky> hi
<mickster04> hi
<mickster04> :D
<unperson> Kelder, Well I don't need to benchmark so much as I want to stress test.  I actually thought maybe I should just start compiling the kernel or something.  Anyway, I appreciate your input.
<mickster04> is it just me or has it gone quiet?
<jedc> everyones problems must be solved!
<mickster04> huzzah!
<jMyles> WInkie: How can I change totem from x11 to xv?
<nztal> jMyles, i think its gstreamer-properties
<HackersDavid> comman install steam
<Winkie> jMyles: i really don't know i'm afraid
<radioman-lt> ;]
<jedc> ls
<jedc> oops
<The_Warlock> how can i get an IMG for karmic koala alpha 3?
<HackersDavid> ok
<nztal> jMyles, did you try gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<sash_> The_Warlock:  google karmic download and download it.
<guntbert> !karmic | The_Warlock
<ubottu> The_Warlock: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<einonono> or maybe you just give shit answers fags :D
<mickster04> HackersDavid, what was that?
<mickster04> einonono, less of that
<guntbert> !attitude | einonono
<ubottu> einonono: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HackersDavid> hackersdavid login
<phalk> Winkie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252643/
<jMyles> nztal:  Yep, that was it.  :-)
<The_Warlock> sash_: i dont see a IMG for usb..i only see iso's
<einonono> penis
<jondavis_> i am not sure what this program is.and i need a program that will let me let outher people who are talking to and when thay did not say what thay said to me i can play it back to then
<mickster04> HackersDavid, steam games are available through wine?
<Winkie> phalk: your problem is the specification of the prefix in the PTR file
<guntbert> The_Warlock: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<jedc> The_Warlock: you can use System->Administration->USB startup disk creator to set up a usb with an iso
<phalk> Winkie: what should it be?
<mickster04> jondavis_, you need a microphone and a audio tape....
<mickster04> an audio*
<jondavis_> i want a program
<The_Warlock> jedc: tnx
<Winkie> phalk: it should be the only missing octet, give me a second to give you a real world example
<mickster04> jondavis_, well sound recorder work with a microfone on ur system too:P
<jondavis_> what
<jedc> jondavis_: with a little work you could probably set something up with audacity or something, i doubt there is a program specifically for your purposes
<mickster04> jondavis_, sound and multimedia>sound recorder
<jondavis_> do yall know what i need
<jedc> jondavis_: no
<Halitech> jondavis_, you want to record your conversations over the phone (illegal in some countries without permission)
<jondavis_> i dont care that is what i need to do
<mickster04> jondavis_, explain the situation clearly and try to spell clearly
<guntbert> phalk, Winkie: but in http://paste.ubuntu.com/252529/ that was correct, wasn't it?
<mickster04> jondavis_, we probably wont help u perform illigal activities
<Halitech> jondavis_, go pick up a mini tape recorder from walmart
<winstonw> hi I can't seem to get my sansa clip to reliably mount using mtp
<mickster04> jondavis_, u dont need a program
<benovic> arch arch arch arch
<jondavis_> i dont need that
<Winkie> guntbert: that looks good at first glance
<benovic> now i got it
<Winkie> guntbert: should use @ instead of the fqn for SOAs etc
<jondavis_> i need it for my home phone
<gwildor> mickster04, in most states of the usa, only 1 party has to be aware for it to be legal
<mickster04> jondavis_, why dont you need a tape recorder
<guntbert> Winkie: thats why I didn't see the problem :-)
<guntbert> Winkie: you've got a quick eye! congrats :-)
<mickster04> gwildor, i dont really know about the legalities of stuff like that
<gwildor> mickster04, was just trying to help you, help him
<jedc> guntbert: i wonder about interstate communication with a state where it is illegal?
<mickster04> gwildor, well its ok, just if it is illegal we probably souldnt promote it (cough piracy cough)
<Halitech> phone recordering laws http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_recording_laws
<guntbert> jedc: you meant gwildor probably :-)
<jedc> er, gwildor i guess
<jedc> guntbert: :p
<Zxcvb> what fps is good for extreme tux racer on a 945gme graphics card?
<gwildor> jedc, that im not certain.... probaably illegal in that case... and a federal felony...
<Risalat> Need some help on OS
<Risalat> anyone?
<MadGirl> anyone is probably using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<gwildor> Risalat, just ask your question
<mickster04> OS?
<Risalat> yeah thanks
<mickster04> define OS?
<Risalat> I just installed ubuntu
<Risalat> now i can't find windows xp
<Risalat> what to do
<guntbert> phalk: when did you change your reverse file? you posted two different versions
<mickster04> Risalat, u didnt format over it did u?
<Risalat> no no
<Risalat> i did not
<Halitech> jondavis_, 2 options I see, use a mic connected to your computer and use sound recorder (or audacity) to record it, or get a mini tape recorder. if the mic doesn't work on your computer, go with the tape recorder
<Risalat> i did not touch that partition
<mickster04> Risalat, ok well i dont have a dual boot atm so cant show u my menu.lst but u need to add the item in there
 * Decadent greeds everyone
<Halitech> Risalat, use pastebin to post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<jedc> Risalat: was ubuntu the only option show in the bootloader?
<mickster04> !grub | Risalat
<ubottu> Risalat: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Halitech> !paste | Risalat
<ubottu> Risalat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Risalat> wait wait
<flanders> Even though I'm running Linux Mint 7, since it's based off Ubuntu, I thought someone in here might help with this small issue I am having.
<guntbert> !derivatives | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<flanders> Basically, I have a laptop with a built-in wireless adapter: BCM4311. When I installed the proprietary driver for it, it shows up TWICE in my network settings.
<flanders> Literally, I displays each wireless router two times, under two instances of BCM4311.
<guntbert> !mintsupport | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<flanders> Wouldn't the BCM4311 wireless adapter be handled the same on both distros?
<joakimk> I need a package (for C++) called libpqxx. sudo apt-get install libpqxx used to work, but doesn't now. How can I install this? I've found this page, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libpqxx-dev
<Mario> hey everyone.. is there anyone here who can help me with my ubuntu install prob??
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jedc> flanders: that is probably not a problem with the adapter but with the network manager program you are using
<flanders> Okay, then replace my question with Ubuntu 9.04 instead. :P Same issue remains.
<rski> Hello i have 2 problems. If i change xorg.conf to have 16bit depth, gdm stops working. and if i start X manually and make it 16bit via the commandline, the audio stops to work. how to hunt from here?
<rski> I'm quite stuck.
<flanders> It's the default Network Manager for GNOME, jedc. I used the same one in openSUSE 11.1, and it did not give me this duplicate adapter bug.
<mickster04> flanders, have u tried removing one?
<flanders> If I remove the driver, it removes both.
<flanders> If I add the driver, it duplicates the device into 2 of the same thing.
<Mario> im tryin to dual boot ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition with vista. but when i boot from the disk it goes to the command promt and i dont know that to do frm there to install it? :(
<scunizi> I've setup a bookmark in nautilus for a shared folder access on a server (win something). It works but I'm now interested in viewing its properties.. a simple right click only logs me into the share.. how do I view the properties of the bookmark?
<flanders> Literally, it says I have BCM4311 and BCM4311.
<pharsalus> Mario have you installed Ubuntu yet, or is this pre-installation?
<jedc> Mario: are you using the normal ubuntu install disk? because it has a graphical installer
<mickster04> Mario, did u check the disk was ok?
<guntbert> !info libpqxx-dev | joakimk
<Mario> pre installation.. i freed up space from one of the partitions and then tried bootin from the disk. have no idea if the disks okay
<ubottu> joakimk: libpqxx-dev (source: libpqxx): C++ library to connect to PostgreSQL (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9-8 (jaunty), package size 144 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Mario> it just goes into the command prompt after selecting the language
<mickster04> Mario, that sounds broken....
<pharsalus> Is it the latest version of Ubuntu, Jaunty?
<pharsalus> Well yeah, sounds broken anyway.
<jedc> Mario: that sounds like a problem with the disk
<joakimk> guntbert: Thanks! That worked :)
<Mario> oh okie.. isnt there a way to install it from the command line itself guys?
<mickster04> Mario, if the disk is dodgy theres little/no point
<mickster04> it wont complete successfully problyy
<guntbert> Mario: you said pre-installation - you are running from the install disk and then it drops you to a command line - correct?
<jedc> Mario: if apt isnt configured yet than you probably cant do much
<Deamos> wow..quiet today
<Mario> i boot from the disk on start up > it loads onto memory > i select the language > then goes into the command prompt
<Risalat> How do I find windows from boot?
<Risalat> its not on the list
<mickster04> Risalat, u have to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pharsalus> Mario, sounds like broken installation media, burn another CD>
<pharsalus> *.
<Mario> hmm okie.. il get the latest one from my friend then :D
<guntbert> joakimk: glad to help :-)
<Mario> i thought it maybe somethin to do with my hardware.. in some forums i read that due to the ati graphics card the graphical installation may nto work
<joakimk> I just installed emacs (apt-get install emacs). I can't see that any .emacs file was created -- should I simply create one myself, at ~/
<rski> Hello i have 2 problems. If i change xorg.conf to have 16bit depth, gdm stops working. and if i start X manually and make it 16bit via the commandline, the audio stops to work. how to hunt from here?
<mickster04> Risalat, which partition is it in?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Mario *check*
<ubottu> Mario *check*: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Berzerker> joakimk, have you ran it yet? it might create it on run
<jedc> joakimk: i think it will generate one when you use it
<jazmac> Hello all
<guntbert> Mario: those problems often come not from a bad burn but from a corrupted image
<jedc> hi | jazmac
<jedc> !hi | jazmac
<ubottu> jazmac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joakimk> Berzerker: yes, I did, and no file appeared. Suprised at that! I've got an .emacs-d directory....
<Mario> oh okie.. will get another copy then..
<jazmac> Hello jedc ubottu
<joakimk> Berzerker: .emacs.d
<Mario> thanks guys! :P
<Berzerker> joakimk, well then I guess you can make one
<pharsalus> Wait, check it with MD5sum!
<hakerpawel> Hi everyone!
<jazmac> I am trying to isolate a video issue with my browser
<Mario> i dint download it.. i got da disc from a friend.. he ordered da disk i guess..
<jedc> joakimk: im looking at mine and the only thing in it is to inhibit the help message on startup, so i bet it will generate one if you click dont show me this again hehe
<jondavis_> yes i need a program that will program from my pc thro my home phone line but i have dsl internet
<jazmac> my webpages sometimes turn black in sections.
<Halitech>  Risalat, use pastebin to post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<jazmac> Like it has lost color on it until I refresh
<mickster04> Risalat, "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal
<jondavis_> did yall read what i said
<Mario> okie i think i shall do the cd integrity check first n tell u guys da results
<jazmac> brb
<jedc> joakimk: http://pastebin.com/m41e85d5d if you want to use as a template
<jedc> jazmac: windows turn black if they are running slowly or not responding
<jazmac> Not the not responding thing.  I know what that is.  It happens on a section at a time
<jondavis_> I would like to know if there is a program that will recored outhere people talking on a home phone.i need it to be putton my desck top thro my home phon
<jondavis_> e
<Frank83> Greetings guys, I'm a little embarrassed to make this question: Ubuntu "Appearance" is managed by GDM Thermes, GTK Themes or Metacity Themes?
<Berzerker> jondavis_, spying on people, eh?
<jondavis_> no
<jazmac> It'll happen on the boarders of the page.  Or the bottom half of the page.
<pep> Hi
<Berzerker> Frank83, GDM themes.
<Berzerker> Frank83, you can install GTK aspects and make a custom theme (like window border, controls, etc)
<jedc> jazmac: huh, that does sound weird
<jazmac> I did not see then with FF 3.02
<mickster04> jondavis_, without a microphone it cant be done
<jondavis_> outhere people have lie to me and said that thay did not say what thay said to me
<jedc> !hi | pep
<ubottu> pep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jazmac> But I see it with 3.5
<grawity> jazmac: How did you install 3.5?
<mickster04> grawity, search for shiretoko
<jazmac> I'm still a Ubuntu toddler so I'm still unsure about some of this
<Berzerker> Frank83, just search around google for Ubuntu desktop themes, you'll get a website with a nice list
<jondavis_> i need to know what progran i can use
<grawity> mickster04: I know how to install it myself. I'm asking how _he_ did it - there are like four ways to get 3.5 in Jaunty.
<jedc> jazmac: 3.5 seems to have a few issues, i tried it today and the google bar didnt work for searches, and some other things were behaving oddly
<jazmac> I installed it from a deb package I think.
<mickster04> jondavis_, sound recorder
<danbhfive> jondavis_: can you lug it in to your computer?
<Minna> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Frank83> Berzerker: So they do not exclude each other? That I already did: Gnome-look.org.
<mickster04> grawity, oooh
<danbhfive> jondavis_: *plug
<panaggio> my flash is not ok
<jondavis_> how will help me
<Berzerker> Frank83, yes, GDM Themes is what you want
<jazmac> Yeah, I think in Linux, 3.5 has issues
<Halitech> jondavis_, asterix if you want to run your own phone system, if not sound recorder, if you don't have a working nic, a tape recorder
<Minna> HOW DO YOU DO
<panaggio> I have to machines with ubuntu jaunty installed, both with the same configured alternatives
<mickster04> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Groinshot> hey
<panaggio> I have *two machines with ubuntu jaunty installed, both with the same configured alternatives
<Frank83> Berzerker: Thanks a lot. :-) Have a nice day!
<oldude67> !hi | Minna
<ubottu> Minna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grawity> Minna: Good, thanks. Please stop shouting.
<Berzerker> Frank83, wait.
<jondavis_> plese pm me and tell me how it works
<Minna> WHY??
<panaggio> and in one of them I get this problem, and in the other, everything is ok
<Frank83> Berzerker: Standing by.
<oldude67> !caps | Minna
<ubottu> Minna: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<panaggio> and in a near past, both worked
<jedc> Minna: because it is considered rude.
<jazmac> I got this Shietoko thing when I did this install.
<Berzerker> Frank83, yay I'm wrong. do you use compiz? if not, use GTK 2.x, if you do, use compiz
<Groinshot> Im running a dual boot system with vista and ubuntu, vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on the other one, and I want rid of ubuntu to go back to vista only, but I cant because of GRUB, how can I sort this out?
<LoneWlf> after my upgrade on Aug 6, 2009, in Ubuntu 8.10, my monitoring machine stacks its cron processes and eventually becomes unresponsive due (I believe) to too many open files
<LoneWlf> I've been trying to capture more data for a week, a list of the packages upgrade can be had from http://paste.ubuntu.com/252619/
<Berzerker> Frank83, GDM is login screens
<Berzerker> Frank83, lulz
<Halitech> Groinshot, boot from the vista disk, go into recovery mode and repair the mbr
<jondavis_> i will keep asking untell a person helps meout
<Groinshot> mbr?
<Schmitty> master boot record
<Berzerker> Groinshot, do you have a vista recovery disk?
<Halitech> Groinshot, master boot record
<mickster04> jondavis_, we have given you plenty of options
<oldude67> jondavis_, please dont be rude, wait awhile before asking!
<Groinshot> have the vista recovery disk yeah
<Berzerker> Groinshot, if so, boot into it, click repair computer, click on Command prompt and type in "bootrec /fixMBR"
<Frank83> Berzerker: I have Compiz-Fusion Disabled since some Wine apps don't get along with it. So I'll stick to GTK 2.x themes, right?
<jedc> jondavis_: we are not omniscient, we have tried to help you
<Berzerker> Frank83, yessir.
<Halitech> jondavis_, you haven't given us any further information on which of the options you want to try to do
<Groinshot> then format the second drive?
<jondavis_> i need it to be putt on my desktop thro my home phone
<Berzerker> Groinshot, sure, but you can do that in vista.
<mickster04> jondavis_, its not possible if u cant use the methods we have given u
<Groinshot> Cant, cos the drive is in a different format, and isnt recognised, but thats grand
<Berzerker> Groinshot, don't like ubuntu?
<Groinshot> thanks so much
<jondavis_> i need to recored outher people talking to me
<Berzerker> Groinshot, if you get a program, like partition magic, it can recognize it
<LoneWlf> can anyone help me or direct me to where help can be had?
<Schmitty> someone has loaded a sinister LKM in my system. What do I do?
<LoneWlf> has anyone heard of an issue like this?
<mickster04> jondavis_, well have u tried any of our ideas
<Groinshot> Not that I dont like ubuntu, I just have too many compatability problems with my hardware
<jondavis_> some
<Frank83> Berzerker: Thanks for your help! I'm off to download a bunch of themes.
<Berzerker> Groinshot, but if you go into control panel, administrative tools, then computer management, it will recognize it in an unknown format
<Berzerker> Frank83, np, have fun. :P
<Berzerker> Groinshot, from there you can delete it and reformat it to something else
<Halitech> Groinshot, use the recovery option to repair the mbr, then boot a live cd and use the partition editor to remove ubuntu, then go back to windows and format the drive
<Berzerker> That works as well
<Halitech> Berzerker, that won't get rid of grub though
<Schmitty> Groinshot: throw the hardrive in the bathtub
<Berzerker> Halitech, I already told him how to get rid of it
<Groinshot> and software too, I found steam wouldnt run properly through wine, and i just dont like change
<mickster04> Groinshot, have u had a look at play on linux
<Halitech> Berzerker, sorry, missed that post
<Berzerker> Halitech, np
<combo> how can i order two or more commands i one line in terminal? "command_1 && command_2" doesn't work to me(?) I wanto to launch two aplications at once
<Halitech> jondavis_, ok, we get your point that you want to record your phone calls but do you want to run a phone system or do you have a mic that works in ubuntu?
<mikejones> what does java6 do?cause when i install it it crashes everything
<jazmac> I want to revert back to the earlier 3.0 FF.  3.5 has issues.
<Groinshot> Nope
<resno1> i am trying to use analog but the dns is not resolving.
<Berzerker> jazmac, what kind of issues?
<Groinshot> I still use it in work and on my work laptop, I jsut want to keep using vista on my desktop cos I use it for gaming
<jazmac> Hey Berzerker.
<Berzerker> jazmac, could be an addon, FF3.5 works flawlessly for me
<pep> I just plugged an external monitor into my thinkpad, but jaunty seems to recognize it as the main screen... I'd like the gnome panel and the main execution screen to be the laptop one, anyone know how to configure this? Surprisingly, the display preferences do not allow me to choose, and the xorg.conf seems to have changed over the years... :/
<syntax> how do you unzip a .zip in terminal
<Berzerker> unzip
<Berzerker> syntax, unzip <filename>
<jazmac> Parts of the page blank out until I refresh
<combo> how to close viewing "man name_of_aplication" in terminal ? CTRL+C does not quit man :/
<winstonw> combo, it uses less so press q to quit
<Berzerker> type q
<Berzerker> then enter
<winstonw> man less
<pep> combo: q
<prince_jammys> Q
<winstonw> lol so many Q's
<jazmac> I could look at the addons.  Let me see something
<prince_jammys> you're quitting less
<jazmac> one sec
<jedc> mikejones: it doesnt do anything on its own, but you some form of java to run java programs
<jedc> jazmac: if you installed it through apt, then sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
<syntax> thx
<jedc> jazmac: or dpkg -r firefox-3.5 will remove it also
<Berzerker> jazmac, I have 5 major addons installed, if you and I have the same then whatever you have that I don't may be causing the problem.
<combo> pep, winstonw HOLLY CRAP! that was so easy ;) thx You guys :)
<combo> btw. maybe also does know how to launch to aplications at once in teminal? "comand1 && comand2" doesn't work to me? :(
<jazmac> I can't remember when this started but I do remember installing personas then I dropped a theme on.
<prince_jammys> combo: command1 & command2
<resno1> i need help getting analog to resolve dns
<jazmac> That might be the conflict causing it since they both want to control color
<winstonw> combo, && is just like ; but the second command doesn't execute if the first command fails
<Groinshot> Lol @ Schmitty
<Groinshot> I only saw your response now
<fusen> I just married some women who won't stop going on about an old flame that kept talking about ubuntu
<fusen> o.o
<Groinshot> if I do that though, I cant boot into vista Lol
<combo> winstonw: yeap U're right :)
<prince_jammys> combo: '&' runs a prog in the background
<guntbert> !ot | fusen
<ubottu> fusen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Groinshot> anyway, ill try this, Ill let you know how I get on
<Groinshot> thanks so much :)
<rski> Hello i have 2 problems. If i change xorg.conf to have 16bit depth, gdm stops working. and if i start X manually and make it 16bit via the commandline, the audio stops to work. how to hunt from here?
<combo> prince_jammys: checking out that
<rski> I'm quite stuck.
<maco> combo: and || makes the second command only execute if the first fails
<winstonw> combo, :) there are some great shell tutorials around the internets, check them out :)
<combo> prince_jammys: WORKS! :D it was just "&" totally enough for that ;)
<combo> prince_jammys: THX :)
<userone> i finally used a vista dvd to fix a 'missing bootmgr' problem but that wiped out grub. so i booted up with a live cd, used sudo grub>root (hd0,2)>setup (hd0,2)>exit. I rebooted (without the live cd) but it booted straight into windows. how do i get grub back?
<mickster04> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wildc4rd> evening all
<anr78> I'm installing a dual boot with Ubuntu and OS X and a shared media partition. What file system could/should I use on the media partition?
<Berzerker> how convenient.
<Berzerker> anr78, HFS+
<guntbert> !bash | combo (if you want to read a bit)
<ubottu> combo (if you want to read a bit): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Berzerker> anr78, Ubuntu can read/write be default now.
<Berzerker> anr78, if you want, you can use FAT32, but HFS+ can be read/write now by ubuntu
<richardcavell> anr78: Berzerker are you sure HFS+ is read/write by Ubuntu?
<Berzerker> richardcavell, pretty sure since Hardy.
<Berzerker> Someone can jump in if I'm wrong.
<combo> guntbert: hm.. works in terminal but does NOT work as a shortcut icon comand ;/
<jedc> jazmac: then sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<jedc> pep: i have an nvidia card, and i can configure multiple displays in System->Administration->NVIDIA X server settings, im not sure if there is the same sort of thing for other video cards
<jazmac> I think you helped me figure this out Berzerker.
<jazmac> I may be ok now.
<combo> prince_jammys: hm, and you know perhaps how to make it (doouble command) in short-cut ?
<Berzerker> jazmac, :) what was it?
<richardcavell> Berzerker: I just tested it.  Yeah, you're right
<anr78> Berzerker: HFS+ sounds good then
<panaggio> I have two machines with ubuntu jaunty installed, both with the same configured alternatives for flash, and in one of them, flash is not fully working
<guntbert> combo: never tried - what are you trying to accomplish?
<Berzerker> kk all
<richardcavell> anr78: I just tested on my Mac - it works just fine
<jazmac> Berzerker: I screwed up.  I installed personas and that is usually what I always have on.
<richardcavell> anr78: I can read/write my OS X partition from Ubuntu
<jedc> combo: try, <command1> & <command2>
<userone> yes..yes..bot..i hav followed the howtos but nothing, thats why i am asking here
<combo> guntbert: I want to put "hp-systray" and "hp-toolbox" in one shortcut so if I click it, then those to apps will run
<jazmac> But I thought I could install a theme from the add on section of FF
<jazmac> I did install it.
<pep> jedc: I have an intel integrated graphics card I think... I'm not even sure which driver i'm using, xorg.conf is so empty, it's weird..;
<combo> jedc: yeap, have tried that already, doesn't work ;(
<anr78> richardcavell: great. you don't have a separate partition for data/media then?
<Berzerker> jazmac, I just use themes of Ubuntu themes.
<jazmac> But since they both want to control the look,
<richardcavell> anr78: no
<Berzerker> jazmac, don't both with them since things like that can happen. :P
<combo> jedc: it runs only one (first) command :(
<jedc> combo: i just tried it in a terminal and it worked, with 1 & not 2
<prince_jammys> combo: no, i don't know how shortcuts are implemented in gnome
<richardcavell> anr78: But you can use your /Users/name folder from OS X from within Ubuntu
<Berzerker> anr78, you don't even need a media partition, you can just read everything from your OS X partition
<fireun> I'm getting timeouts from keyserver.ubuntu.com, anyone know whats up?
<fireun> "keyserver error"
<jazmac> there was conflict in the way the color on my pages displayed
<combo> prince_jammys: I have KDE but using OpenBox
<jedc> pep: is there anything in System->Administration that looks promising for configuring displays?
<combo> actually i want to impement that in OBmenu :)
<anr78> richardcavell, Berzerker: I know, but it just feels wrong to let Ubuntu mess inside my user folder :)
<jazmac> Disabling Personas seem to have cleared up that problem
<Berzerker> fireun, 0 drops for me.
<pep> nah... but I think I have to use xrandr
<combo> one click = run those two commands at once
<fireun> Berzerker: hmm
<richardcavell> Is it just me or when people speak about their 'media' partition, I think of 'pr0n' partition?
<combo> can't atached that
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> richardcavell, it's just you lol
<fireun> Berzerker: I can ping it, but I cant get a key from it
<richardcavell> anr78: You could mount the partition as read-only
<joakimk> Anyone recommend a good DVI viewer?
<jedc> richardcavell: thats /media/misc
<Berzerker> fire might be on a different server that's down.
<Berzerker> joakimk, DVI viewer?
<Berzerker> like, a monitor?
<Berzerker> Acers are good.
<combo> hm, ok. thanks for help anyway guys. You were as always usefull.. What would I suppose to do without You ;) regards, see-ya all ;)
<anr78> richardcavell: I'll call it data-partition from now on :)
<richardcavell> anr78: yes, I have an external hard disk with my .... "data".... as well
<anr78> :D
<Berzerker> richardcavell, you know that mentioning it makes you suspicious now. o_O
<caveman27> is it possible to use a windows screensaver in ubuntu?
<richardcavell> Berzerker: lol
<Berzerker> caveman27, denied.
<jazmac> Well, I think I'm good.  I'll drive 3.5 around awhile and see if the problem returns.  I'll start by logging out and back on.
<Berzerker> jazmac, themes will do that to you, you should be fine.
<jazmac> Probably was a bad idea to begin with installing the theme on top of Personas.  No worries though.
<jazmac> bbl
<jazmac> Thanks all
<Berzerker> jazmac, gl
<anr78> anyway. I want to be able to read and write from both Ubuntu and OS X, but since we are only talking about "media" I should be able to not mess stuff up for os x.
<userone> when i install ubuntu i have only a swap partition and / partition. should i have a /boot and if so why (what advantages) and how big should this be?
<Berzerker> anr78, don't go into your /System folder and you'll be fine
<jedc> anr78: i believe you need to turn off journaling on the os x partition
<Berzerker> user01, /boot is in your normal partition
<jedc> anr78: to be able to write to it
<Berzerker> blah
<anr78> richardcavell: have you changed your os x uid to match your ubuntu uid?
<Halitech> userone, not normally neccessary to have seperate /boot anymore
<Berzerker> userone, /boot is in your normal partition
<richardcavell> jedc: I thought that was the case, too.  But I am able to read and write to my OS X partition right now
<richardcavell> anr78: yep
<richardcavell> anr78: I've put specific instructions on how to do this at ubuntuforums.org.  It's stickied at the top of the Apple Users forum
<jedc> userone: you might want to have a seperate partition for /home, it makes upgrading or anything a breeze
<commander_> what is the best anitvirus
<Halitech> userone, depending on your system you may need it (if you can boot you don't) but on my old P4 with a 160gig drive I had to or it wouldn't boot
<anr78> richardcavell: great!
<richardcavell> anr78: I just tested it, and it works fine *shrug*
<jedc> commander_: anti-virus software is not really necesary in ubuntu
<mickster04> jedc if at all?
<Halitech> HFS+  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS_Plus .. can read and write to HFS+ now
<anr78> richardcavell: what works fine? not turning off journaling?
<Berzerker> userone, unless you specifically make a /boot partition, it's included in your / partition
<richardcavell> Halitech: is that just newer kernels or what?
<jedc> mickster04: yep
<Berzerker> richardcavell, since Hardy
<pharsalus> Although if you're really paranoid, AVG Free has a Linux version. (Closed source though.)
<fireun> Berzerker: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8A626B42
 * nonix4 ponders whether Xorg w/ proprietary nvidia 180.44 driver using 4.7 gigabytes of RSS is a memory leak or just "normal"...
<fireun> Berzerker: does not work
<richardcavell> Berzerker: what version of Ubuntu/kernel do you have?
<fireun> Berzerker: william grant's ppa
<Halitech> richardcavell, doesn't say ... As with NTFS on Linux, there has been some success in porting HFS+ to Linux, at least in non-journaled read/write and journal read-only mode
<Berzerker> richardcavell, I'm running UNR Jaunty
<richardcavell> anr78: I'm on Karmic with 2.6.31-5 kernel, and I can read/write HFS+ without modifying the HFS+ partition
<userone> i have tried all the howtos / forums to get grub back but nothing. so now i will go through the ubuntu install process but NOT fomat the drives until it gives option to reinstall grub again. this should fix grub without changing anything else. the live cd command prompt just doesnt cut it.
 * fluurp will be back later
<anr78> richardcavell: oh.. your post on the forums is a loooooong read :)
<Berzerker> richardcavell, 2.6.28-14
<poseidon> Anyone know of a good comparison of awn and cairo-dock?
<richardcavell> anr78: skip down to part 2, about the 3rd item
<richardcavell> Berzerker: Yeah, my understanding is it writes without using the journal and reads using the journal
<jedc> poseidon: i liked awn better, cairo had more themes but i though awn looked nicer
<Berzerker> richardcavell, yes.
<bbeck> Does anyone know where I can find the source code for ncal?
<richardcavell> Berzerker: So you lose some theoretical benefits of journalling
<Untouchab1e> hi all
<Untouchab1e> I really need some help
<richardcavell> Berzerker: but it's no biggie, surely
<Berzerker> richardcavell, still, you can read/write. I'm sure that's all people really want.
<Untouchab1e> installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Studio XPS 13, and Wifi is not working properly
<Untouchab1e> it cant seem to obtain an IP and I think there's and issue with DHCP
<Berzerker> does it recognize networks?
<Untouchab1e> its a Dell 1515 WLAN card (its an Atheros card, uses the ath9k driver)
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, does it show the wireless card in iwconfig?
<KNY> hey guys, what do I have to do to enable tab-completion on apt-get packages? Some of my ubuntu computers have it and some don't.
<Untouchab1e> Halitech: yes it does, and it can detect available networks and try to connect
<Untouchab1e> but times out when it tries to obtain an IP
<rgnr> any1 has fmodex64 4.24.16 ?
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, any security on the router?
<tdstrong> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?  I can ping it, but can't request gpg keys.
<ryan_> i want to set up an old desktop as a file and print server, how can i do this?
<Untouchab1e> Halitech: yeah, WPA2
<rgnr> !!!
<rgnr> any1 has fmodex64 4.24.16 ?
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, try turning it off
<Untouchab1e> that might be the problem I guess, I can try switching off the encryption
<Untouchab1e> give me a sec
<Oli```> How can I monitor live lirc events?
<Halitech> ryan_, use the alt install cd, do a minimal install and add the apps/services you want/need
<Guest89784> anyone, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook but i seem to be having problems with my touchpad. Its hypersensitive and responds poorly .. any solutions for this??
<Untouchab1e> I spent the full last day trying to figure this one out in openSUSE though.. eventually gave up and tried Ubuntu instead
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<Untouchab1e> connecting to unencrypted network now..
 * richardcavell is off to bed now
<jazmac> Berzerker, doesn't seem like it was Personas
<jazmac> It was a badly written theme
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, that worked?
<LoneWlf> after my upgrade on Aug 6, 2009, in Ubuntu 8.10, my monitoring machine stacks its cron processes and eventually becomes unresponsive due (I believe) to too many open files
<LoneWlf> I've been trying to capture more data for a week, a list of the packages upgrade can be had from http://paste.ubuntu.com/252619/
<LoneWlf> has anyone heard of an issue like this?
<LoneWlf> can anyone help me or direct me to where help can be had?
<jazmac> I had Vista-Aero theme installed and it had to be removed to fix this problem.
<precisoajuda> alqguem fala portugues ou español?
<Halitech> !es | precisoajuda
<ubottu> precisoajuda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mneptok> LoneWlf: have you stopped and restarted cron/anacron?
<puremichael> hmmm nautilus takes 175MiB of ram?
<mneptok> puremichael: are you a new Linux user?
<puremichael> not really new, rather using it but scratching on top of the surface
<mneptok> puremichael: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<precisoajuda> ok.. somebody help me please... i cant install my webcam...
<mneptok> puremichael: read that carefully
<puremichael> yes, i already know about disk caching and so on
<jgoo___ffs> requesting real version of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<vieira> hi for all
<mneptok> puremichael: it's likely that Nautilus is using cached memory
<jgoo___ffs> one that isn't outdated, and / or docs on tightvnc that actually are for the current version and give information on session resuming
<puremichael> but didn't notice that nautilus takes ram, i thought kernel would do caching
<xiong> where is komodo?
<Kelder> puremichael: ram usage is not the end-all of efficiency measures, otherwise vista would suck since it uses superfetch..
<[1]Untouchab1e> back
<vieira> hellow
<[1]Untouchab1e> When trying to connect to unencrypted network I did eventaully manage to connect
<[1]Untouchab1e> but I still cant ping or access anything
<[1]Untouchab1e> so there is definetly still something wrong
<Halitech> [1]Untouchab1e, can you ping the gateway ip adress?
<puremichael> yay; i've got 6gib, i'm not worried, but i didn't thought that applications take ram for diskcache instead of something more low level
<madley>  I have just installed ubuntu8.04 on my notebook .. I am having a problem with my touchpad.. its hyper sensitive .. Any knows how to solve this
<LoneWlf> mneptok : nope, not as yet
<Halitech> madley, I believe there is a program call gsynaptic that controls the touchpad, have you tried that?
<LoneWlf> mneptok : I think I'm starting to stack now, so I will go try that, see if I can get it in before it becomes unresponsive
<gwildor> madley, system > preferenes > mouse
<madley> Halitech: No, I will try that
<userone> the ubuntu installation has asked me for the boot loader device. should i accept the default (hd0) or use /dev/sda1 (vista) or /dev/sda3/ ubuntu 9.04. i want to be able to dual-boot vista / ubuntu using grub
<madley> Gwildor: am using a notebook
<gwildor> madley, so am i...
<pharsalus> The utility works for mousepads too
<madley> Gwildor, I ll try that out n let u know
<userone> or device /dev/sda which is the generic hdd
<gwildor> madley, sorry, that may have been rude, i should have repsonded as pharsalus  did
<jgoo___ffs> have they fixed the bugs in nautilus yet?
<madley> gwildor, no problem dude
<jgoo___ffs> I bought a mac purely because nautilus just doesn't work
<jedc> userone: the default will install grub on the MBR, and is suitable for dual booting
<Halitech> jgoo___ffs, what problem are  you referring to?
<pharsalus> jgoo___ffs, there are other file managers out there than Nautilus, Macs are fairly expensive, did you consider the alternatives!?
<xiong> um, noob question: what search string might produce a tutorial on how to find and add repositories to synaptic?
<jiohdi> when you get a new version of firefox... how do you make it replace the current version rather than just exist along side it?
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mickster04> it says it all there
<jiohdi> thanks mick :)
<jgoo___ffs> pharsalus, I did consider driving around and killing hookers to vent off frustration every time a drag and drop failed or I got annoyed at nautilus, but in the end buying a mac meant I had more storage in my freezer for pizza
<Kelder> xiong: there are great sites on which open software is a nice alternative to the software you know.. other than that you could use the ass/remove software options to get a more user-friendly version of synaptic
<pharsalus> *giggles*
<emil111> hello, I am a new ubuntu user and I have somehow made it impossible to boot xp after the grub bootloader crashed. can someone explain to me how to remove it, please?
<mickster04> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jgoo___ffs> pharsalus, there is a HUGE bug, that isn't even documented
<Kelder> xiong: add/remove not ass/remove ;) sorry
<mickster04> ;)
<jgoo___ffs> pharsalus, based on which node has focus when dragging and dropping trees in extanded mode... this really burned me once... and... I just can't... brb, off to drive downtown for some sport
<Yos> LoL
<pharsalus> jgoo___ffs, Did you submit a bug report?
<xiong> Kelder, i'm okay with synaptic but i don't understand how to use it to install software that doesn't come up in the synaptic search
<xiong> Kelder, i think i need to add more repositories?
<Halitech> always founf CTRL C and CTRL V to work great for me
<jgoo___ffs> pharsalus, no, I am using it as a metric for the development of nautilus. When someone *else* finds it, and fixes it, I will consider it mature enough for me to use it again
<jgoo___ffs> it is no big deal pharsalus, actually I am late to work on some stuff, just wanted to vent about vnc issues and annoyances
<xiong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Other%20Repositories -- this all makes sense and it's pretty obvious/basic -- the question is, where are the URLs of these other repositories found?
<jiohdi> mickster04, how about an explanation for ff in english, what you gave me was in japanese stereo instruction hackereese
<Kelder> xiong: if you have set your Software Sources to include all sources, then that is probably not your problem, to me it sounds like you have trouble finding out what software youd like for your personal purposes (which is a valid concern when you use synaptic) basically you have to know which software you want before you enter synaptic
<afed> kill all
<fauxreigner> hey ubuntu channel - does ubuntu still have a hard time dealing with ATI graphics cards?
<xiong> Kelder, i want the big, fat coding-oriented text editor, preferably with perl-specific features -- i'm a big fan of bbedit
<mickster04> jiohdi, u can just remove the old firefox
<libtech> fauxreigner: im using jaunty on an old dell with an ati x300, compiz works pretty well
<Halitech> fauxreigner, depends on what card and what version
 * batchy http://time-war.com/recruit.php?uniqid=gp1248982542 dr who based game. its new- all the chances to be top player is yours. also, two RANDOM players will win psps in time
<mneptok> xiong: do you work on platforms other than Linux?
<jiohdi> mickster... I am afraid :)
<mickster04> jiohdi, of what?
<xiong> mneptok, bbedit on mac os 9
<Kelder> xiong: they are found with the software accompaning them.. like when you use the Deluge torrent client, you might want to add its repository so you can receive the latest versions of that software.. but there arent any 'goldmine' repositories you can add to get a bunch more options.. cept maybe medibuntu
<jiohdi> mickster, that when I remove the old one that the new one will lose parts
<mneptok> xiong: Mac OS .... *WHAT*?!
<mickster04> jiohdi, they are seperate entities
<xiong> mneptok, yah, i was the last of the mohicans
<NickUK`> I am having a problem with our AdHoc network not sending any packets, can anybody help please
<mickster04> !tab | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mneptok> xiong: PM?
<fauxreigner> okay, well - I'm planning on buying a new laptop soon, and one brand that I'm considering only offers ATI Mobility cards...
<Kelder> xiong: eclipse or netbeans are feature rich editors (IDE's) you could also look into Komodo if thats not enough
 * batchy http://time-war.com/recruit.php?uniqid=gp1248982542 dr who based game. its new- all the chances to be top player is yours. also, two RANDOM players will win psps in time
<wonderer`> does  anybody uses BT4
<jiohdi> mickster, the new one seems to have inherited all the changes I made to the old one... so how is it doing that unless it is depending on some shared parts?
<pharsalus> Netbeans is good
<wonderer`> i have some questions
<[2]Untouchab1e> ok, for some reason, it just magically started working ^^
<jiohdi> thanks ubottu
<[2]Untouchab1e> but now I have another question...
<mickster04> jiohdi,  i dont know..it should have been explained in the documents u read
<Halitech> fauxreigner, you may want to look at nvidia instead, ati just dropped a bunch of cards from support so unless the open source drivers work, might be disappointed
<jiohdi> mickster04: except I could not read them
<NickUK`> I am having a problem with our AdHoc network not sending any packets, can anybody help please
<mickster04> jiohdi, what is there that would be lost?
<jiohdi> skins, add ons, xmarks, etc
<Untouchab1e> my laptop uses a hybrid-sli setup..
<mickster04> !grub > Risalat
<ubottu> Risalat, please see my private message
<Untouchab1e> with a geforce 9500m + 9200m
<fauxreigner> Halitech, thanks - I don't want to end up with an unsupported system right out of the box
<Untouchab1e> but the nvidia linux drivers doesnt support hotswapping between using both or just the integrated GPU... how can I someone specify that I dont want to use both (since I dont game in Linux, I never need them both)
<Halitech> fauxreigner, you can compare against here if you want before purchasing http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Bow2`Shino> open office writer wont run. i get this message
<Bow2`Shino> eric@Raiju-desktop:~$ oowriter
<Bow2`Shino> ** (soffice:4307): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number
<Bow2`Shino> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<FloodBot2> Bow2`Shino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beerkid> Anyone experienced with Yahoo Pipes? An easy $20 if you can figure out one thing.
<mzz> it is amusing how some of the hardware in this laptop has better ubuntu drivers than preinstalled windows drivers. Specifically the wireless works and the touchpad does two-finger scrolling.
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<beerkid> I see. Thanks
<mzz> (must admit the X driver didn't, but I'm pretty sure that's fixed in karmic)
<fauxreigner> Halitech, I don't see that card available there.  That's bad news.
<captn> i used apt-get apache2 to install apache but i don't know where to find httpd.conf does it exist
<Halitech> fauxreigner, what card?
<grawity> captn: /etc/apache2 -- also it is called apache2.conf, I think.
<jedc> Bow2`Shino: i get that warning too and it runs for me, so its just the runtime exception hehe, not helpful but narrows it down
<captn> ty
<mizerydearia> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and installed Ubuntuzilla 4.7.4-0ubuntu1 (amd64) which installed Mozilla Firefox 3.5.2.  The pc has Internet access since Konqueror can view google.com, however, Mozilla Firefox is not able to resolve domain names, but can access sites by ip.  How come dns resolution doesn't work?
<wonderer`> what is the best usb wireless adapdor with good support on backtrack 4
<fauxreigner> Halitech, I'm looking at Lenovo laptops.  The only graphics cards they have available are onboard or Radeon Mobility 3470's.
<wonderer`> plz help me
<Bow2`Shino> <jedc> it runs then this recovery thing pops up and closes after i hit next
<mzz> mizerydearia: wild guess: there's an ipv6 disable option in about:config. Try toggling that.
<Untouchab1e> Ubuntu is only picking up 2,2GB of my 4GB of RAM.. I am running the 32bit version though so I reckon thats the reason, but would it be possible to at least detect 3GB?
<firecrotch> wonderer`: This is #ubuntu, not #backtrack
<wonderer`> i thing thew have too much common theese days
<rd1381> how can i configure my whole system(not just firefox) to use a proxy server for connecting to internet
<mizerydearia> mzz: aha!  network.dns.disableIPv6 was false.  Setting it to true fix it.  Thanks!
<jMyles> Is there a way to enable compositing in gnome without compiz?
<Halitech> fauxreigner, there is the HD3xxx series, not sure if it would be the same driver or not
<Qvintvs> is there a way to get a list of files that came with a package?
<userone> ok..what just happened. i 'reinstalled' ubuntu but didnt format the /dev/sda3 exiting 9.04 partition. it fixed grub and now vista / ubuntu are on the boot menu and boot up BUT now nothing else in my ubuntu works..the mouse is dead...the touchpad is dead...the keyboard is dead...what happened!!!?
<grawity> Qvintvs: dpkg -L package
<rd1381> how can i configure my whole system(not just firefox) to use a proxy server for connecting to internet
<mzz> mizerydearia: that *probably* means there's something odd about your networking configuration or the network you're on, but I don't know the specifics. Sorry.
<Halitech> Untouchab1e, 32bit should see 4 gig but might only show 3.8gig or so, what does free -m show?
<Kelder> rd1381: if your proxy server supports openvpn for example, you can just start an openvpn session and route your entire internet traffic through that server\
<jedc> rd1381: you probably can set up an ssh tunnel to the proxy on port 80, which i think is the default port for internet. this is speculation ive never done it, anyone more knowledgabe know?
<jedc> rd1381: probably should listen to kelder :p
<ubuntistas> hello is there any way i can use a software for my toefl cd because it's not working on ubuntu?
<rd1381> Kelder: no its a simple running java app (your-freedom.com client) which just gives a port for firefox to access
<Kelder> rd1381: i only have experience with paid proxies
<rd1381> it has a openvpn mode but i cant seenm to configure openvpn to use it
<GuyFromHell> Anyone haveing issues downloading packages atm?
<linuxdude> hello
<Halitech> ubuntistas, did you try WINE?
<sparr> is there any way to get firefox (or linux) to redirect all traffic aimed at foo.com:88 to foo.com:80 ?
<linuxdude> yes wine will work
<ivanov> hi all
<linuxdude> hi icanov
<ivanov> i can't mount mmc card
<jedc> GuyFromHell: you could try using a different mirror for the software if you are having issues related to the server, otherwise it isprobably your connection or apt
<ubuntistas> halitech it's working but not so good
<linuxdude> ivanov:do ls /mount
<Halitech> ubuntistas, only other way would be a VM
<fauxreigner> Halitech, I'm just going to shop around more, I think.  Thanks for the help.
<ivanov> I can only get the mmc to boot after booting the board once and then reboot
<GuyFromHell> oh it just started working again
<linuxdude> ivanov: do ls /media i mean
<userone> ok..the keyboard suddenly works now...how do i shutdown using the keyboard only?
<GuyFromHell> jedc, if it stops i'll try changing to us.
<ctmjr> jMyles: you can install xcompmgr and remove compiz
<Halitech> fauxreigner, ok, are you in North America?
<ubuntistas> how can i install windows xp again halitech?
<linuxdude> got ta goooo
<rd1381> anyone here that knows how to use openvpn with a http proxy?
<jedc> GuyFromHell: usually the ones that are physically closer to you are faster
<bruce927> Hey, does anyone know how to get keymanager to stop asking for my password everytime I boot up?
<ivanov> linuxdude: i only can mount mmc after reboot
<fauxreigner> Halitech, yes
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gwildor> Bruce, turn of the keyring...
<Halitech> ubuntistas, last time I did it was install windows first then linux
<bruce927> gwildor: How?
<grawity> bruce927: Do you use autologin or are you logging in manually? Also, GNOME or KDE?
<GuyFromHell> jedc, you mean network-ly closer :P
<ejv> sparr: iptables
<Halitech> fauxreigner, look at system76.com they have some good systems
<bruce927> autologin, grawity, gnome
<grawity> bruce927: Change the keyring password to an empty one.
<gwildor> bruce927, startup sessions... i think
<ejv> sparr, you need to edit the linux firewall configuration
<Kelder> rd1381: im afraid im not familiar with your-freedom.com  just remember that any proxy is basically paying for your bandwidth, so its like using a secondary ISP - you get what you pay for.
<ubuntistas> so any clue halitech?
<jedc> ubuntistas: you just put a windows disc in and reboot, make sure the boot order is looking for the cd rom (randomly press all the f buttons on startup to get to settings)
<LoneWlf> after my upgrade on Aug 6, 2009, in Ubuntu 8.10, my monitoring machine stacks its cron processes and eventually becomes unresponsive due (I believe) to too many open files
<Halitech> ubuntistas, do you want to dual boot or use it in a vm?
<LoneWlf> I've been trying to capture more data for a week, a list of the packages upgrade can be had from http://paste.ubuntu.com/252619/
<ejv> sparr: something like: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 88 -j ACCEPT
<ubuntistas> dual boot halitech
<ejv> sparr: then: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 88 -j REDIRECT --to-port 80
<ejv> sparr: play with it, that should push you in the right direction though ;)
<moox> hi there. I have a question about MTA metrocard and PATH, can someone help me?
<ejv> iptables is powerful as hell
<ejv> man iptables
<Untouchab1e> could someone help me specify what I need to do in order specify that Ubuntu only uses my integrated GPU? (Got a Dell Studio XPS 13 with a hybrid-SLI: GF 9200m + 9400m)?
<Halitech> ubuntistas, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<Untouchab1e> I guess I could add the 9400m to a blacklist of some sort?
<Untouchab1e> just not sure how to do it
<rd1381> Kelder: so how can i make my whole system use a proxy
<bruce927> Can I use startup disk maker to make a bootable copy of windows xp installer on a usb drive?
<__theIdiotBox> bruce927: i guess no
<fauxreigner> Halitech, thanks for the heads up on system76.  Looks like good stuff.  Will any of these systems have a hard time dual-booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<enthdegree> I'm dual booting crunchbang + win7 effortlessly.
<bill> hello, i installed unbuntu 9.04 on a gateway 7330 ... and i dont have sound ... did all updates... and i see the sounds works ... but cant find the switch to turn the sound on thru the speakers .... any ideas ?
<ejv> bill: you check ubuntuforums.org ?
<bill> ejv, have a link ?
<ejv> bill: lspci | grep Audio
<Halitech> fauxreigner, I don't see why they would, check out http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<ejv> bill: telling us that you have a gateway 7330 is pretty useless to us, we need to know what hardware/chipsets are in use ;)
<gbrent> Has anyone here ever setup Squid to use multiple IP's?
<bill> ejv, intel chipset and audio
<jedc> rd1381: ssh -D 80 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server might work, might need to use sudo
<bruce927> How can I make a bootable windows usb disk from in ubuntu?
<Halitech> bruce927, I don;t think you can
<jedc> rd1381: i havent tried it though
<bruce927> Damn :S
<ejv> bill: pastebin please :)
<rd1381> jedc: its not ssh server just a web proxy
<ubuntistas> halitech do i need a cd for this one
<jedc> rd1381: oh, i have no idea then
<Halitech> bruce927, I could be wrong though
<ubuntistas> how much does it cost to a windows cp cd?
<rd1381> thanks anyway
<ubuntistas> how much does it cost to a windows xp cd?
<bruce927> I need it for my s
<Halitech> ubuntistas, don't think so, other then the windows cd
<bruce927> acer aspire one, ubuntistas
<nutzer_> allo
<enthdegree> halloah
<nutzer_> hallo
<Pyrophelia> I need to build a large raid (10-15TB) and I was hoping to use cheap sata drives instead of scsi.  Can anybody recomend a site that lists supported sata raid cards?
<libtech> bruce927: you could probably write an image of windows xp to your usb drive using an app called ImageWriter
<ejv> Pyrophelia: use mdadm
<libtech> bruce927: the package is called usb-imagewriter. also the image has to be a .img file
<laeeqashahid> hello.. im new to linux, have installed ubuntu on hp mini 2133.. facing few problems.. majorly the mic is not working.. plz plz plz help me to sort dis out.. as its must for my netbook.. regards
<ubuntistas> bruce li explain
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pyrophelia> ejv, software raid is terrible.
<Halitech> bruce927, then again ... http://kurtsh.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!DA410C7F7E038D!1665.entry
<gbrent> Anyone here ever setup Squid Proxy to use multiple IP's?
<enthdegree> moin moin moin. gnarrr
<ejv> Pyrophelia: no, it's not. explain why you think that please.
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | gbrent
<ubottu> gbrent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> gbrent: Have you asked in #squid ?
<gbrent> yeah, no one responds for 30 min
<laeeqashahid> hello.. im new to linux, have installed ubuntu on hp mini 2133.. facing few problems.. majorly the mic is not working.. plz plz plz help me to sort dis out.. as its must for my netbook.. regards
<Halitech> !patience laeeqashahid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pyrophelia> ejv, because the cpu manages the raid.  that may be fine for 1 or 2 drives, but when your array is 20+ disks the cpu gets bogged down quick
<jgoo___ffs> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-540839.html someone read that, it is pissing me off
<Pyrophelia> ejv, I'd rather have a dedicated raid card.
<Halitech> !patience | laeeqashahid
<ubottu> laeeqashahid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ejv> Pyrophelia: I have a 10T server, raid 6, one hot swap, using mdadm with absolutely no problems, hdparm at over 2gbit.
<jedc> ubuntistas: if you are a student, you can join the acm for $20 and dl it for free, otherwise probably > $80
<Pyrophelia> n/m this is no help.  i'm not using software raid
<kazadores> alguna
<guntbert> !ohmy | jgoo___ffs
<ubottu> jgoo___ffs: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kazadores> woman
<ejv> Pyrophelia: you said cheap lol, your comments are backed up though with data, might I suggeset a low-end Adaptec card then
<critical_thread> in ubuntu 904, where is x11 config file stored? /etc ?
<ejv> Pyrophelia: s/are/aren't
<sparr> thanks ejv
<bruce927> What if I tried dd to copy the disk image to my drive, then use a tool to make it bootable?
<mzz> critical_thread: by default you don't have one. /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell which it uses, if any.
<Some_Person> how do i reset ifconfig?
<Halitech> critical_thread, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ejv> you're welcome sparr
<libtech> bruce927: that should work too
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bruce927> What app can I use to make it bootable?
<Some_Person> I set an IP address and want it back to DHCP
<padi999> hey guys!
<ortsvorsteher> Some_Person: try system -> system settings -> network and enable there dhcp
<ejv> Pyrophelia: http://dpaste.com/80197/
<Halitech> Some_Person, how did you change it to static?
<jedc> Some_Person: if you are connected, try sudo dhclient
<ejv> Pyrophelia: the fact of the matter is that years ago, chips sucked, and mdadm was subject to latencies sure, but my performance suggests that mdadm is a viable alternative, and by the way i've got a low-end dual core AMD cpu. and those stats are a server with heavy load, 25+ users atm.
<jgoo___ffs> guntbert, you want to read how much fail tehre is there? eh, can't be bothered to arrow back and fix my typo
<padi999> Question: I want to setup a truecrypt encrypted server(partition) and wanted to ask, how I should go with the inbound connections from clients that access that server. FTP? VPN? SSH? Truecrypt mount via network? How to go for multiple users and passwords?
<ejv> padi999: LUKS
<jgoo___ffs> fix it already, it was 2 months ago I had this problem with vnc
<marwan> hallo, i need help with git, who can help me?
<jgoo___ffs> what the hell is up with tightvnc? I just redownloaded it, and it is still the same unsable bug with the keybaord mappings
<jgoo___ffs> what the hell is wrong with it
<ejv> jgoo___ffs: don't use vnc, use freenx
<Pici> !attitude | jgoo___ffs
<ubottu> jgoo___ffs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jgoo___ffs> and who is so anal that they have the floodbots remove ops from themselves? stop spamming the output with op status messages, just leave them at ops
<apoleo12> Ok, when I have a friend over, using my machine and I have hiom on his own account.. and did fast-switching.... but evidently it frozed. and had to reboot... why is that? anyone had that problem?
<Pyrophelia> ejv, what about physical limitations?  mdadm is limited by the sata that is physically on the mainboard?  I'm planing on starting with around 10 sata disks and with that number wouldn't if just be cheaper to get a dedicated raid/sata card?
<jgoo___ffs> ejv, I am not using nx, because nx sucks if you have more than 10 windows open
<__theIdiotBox> !attitude| jgoo___ffs
<ubottu> jgoo___ffs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<enthdegree> Hello! I'm running 9.04 crunchbang. Whenever I run a fullscreen app like Wesnoth, all of my system tray apps mysteriously terminate.
<enthdegree> Help would be appreciated.
<Halitech> jgoo___ffs, use x over ssh
<jgoo___ffs> __theIdiotBox, !stopSpammingYourAnalAttitudeAndQuitThePowerTripYouAreOnThereIsNothingWrongWithMyAttitudeChangeTheWayYouRead
<Pyrophelia> ejv, I thought* mdadm is limited to the sata on the mainboard rather
<enthdegree> This channel reads like it's drugged.
<jgoo___ffs> Pici, __theIdiotBox, both of you stop being confrontational
<jgoo___ffs> Halitech, I don't think that would work for me, thanks though
<__theIdiotBox> !ohmy | jgoo___ffs
<ubottu> jgoo___ffs: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rd1381> is there anybody here that shares their firefox profile between windows and unubut?
<Halitech> jgoo___ffs, just a suggestion
<mzz> rd1381: no, but consider using weave to sync data between the two
<stefg> Pyrophelia: you can still use a 'fake raid' controller card to get more sata ports. The problem with hardware raid controllers is that they are a single point of failure. you can get your raid-set working on any machine with any controller if you use mdadm... try this in 5 years when your controller breaks and no compatible replacemant is available
<ejv> Pyrophelia: you can purchase additional sata pci boards, for dirt cheap
<ejv> stefg is correct
<Kelder> rd1381: only through the xmarks firefox plugin
<__theIdiotBox> Kelder: i guess he is expecting something else
<Pyrophelia> I don't like this i'm starting to change my mind
<enthdegree> rd1381: I used to do that (put it on a seperate partition) but there were too many contradictions between filesystems
<ejv> Pyrophelia: don't buy anything. research research research. :)
<NoMS_> stefg:  how do you set up a "fake raid" controller card? or at least do you have a site you can reference me to?
<mzz> rd1381: if everything isn't careful to not use absolute paths it'll fail weirdly.
<Mr_hide> hey, has anyone else been able to get surround sound working on ubuntu jaunty?
<mzz> rd1381: from what I've heard firefox itself is pretty ok at that, but extensions may not be.
<rd1381> Kelder: i used a guide to do it and it works fine , just one problem .every time i switch between systems firefox ,firefox thinks its a new version of firefox installed and checks for updates , how can i disable that?
<ejv> NoMS_: what he most likely means is an additional pci/pci-E sata card with 4/6/8 ports, so you can mount additional block devices, and manage them with MDADM
<enthdegree> eg I had set my cache to be in /dev/shm, which is the ram in ubuntu ( I think?) but of course, it means nothing in a regular windows install
<ubuntistas> any toefl software for linux?
<NoMS_> oh ok...  never heard of fake raid :)
<enthdegree> Whenever I run a fullscreen app like Wesnoth, all of my system tray apps mysteriously terminate. I'm running Crunchbang 9.04. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<stefg> NoMS_: fake raid is a term coined towards these Promise or onboard controllers, which still let the CPU do the math. These are geared towards windows, which does not have something like mdadm, so they fake it with a piece of hardware and a driver
<jcapinc> I have a question about ssh, is there a proper channel anyone can direct those questions to?
<variable> jcapinc, #openssh maybe ?
<ortsvorsteher> just ask jcapinc
<ejv> Pyrophelia: is this a home server you're planning, small office, enterprise?
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntistas: google it....if you cant let me know
<variable> +J ?
<Pyrophelia> small office
<stefg> NoMS_: read abot dmraid
<NoMS_> stefg:  I'll have to look into that.. thnx
<apoleo12> Ok, when I have a friend over, using my machine and I have hiom on his own account.. and did fast-switching.... but evidently it frozed. and had to reboot... why is that? does anyone had that problem?
<Pici> variable: join throttling, more mode information here: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jgoo___ffs> Halitech, first, I think that there would be a problem with the setup - i.e., it wouldn't work
<jcapinc> I want to know how to run a very big process from ssh on a machine such that when the ssh connection is terminated, the process is still running on the machine
<Pyrophelia> we need a raid server to store video's we've edited
<ubuntistas> i can't
<firecrotch> jcapinc: screen
<ejv> Pyrophelia: oh i forgot to mention, that hdparm output, is with heavy layer of disk encryption
<Pyrophelia> we have everything on 1TB firewires right now so if one fails we're out a lot of video
<variable> Pici, I'm used to +j for that ... maybe its been too long since I admined :|
<ejv> Pyrophelia: and it still performs like a champ :)
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntistas: wait a min...
<variable> * not on freenode
<ortsvorsteher> jcapinc: did you try to nohup? read the man page, may it is your solution
<ejv> Pyrophelia: what I would do is purchase a 1U rack, for the host, then a 3 or 4U Norco rack for all the drives
<variable> I'm attempting to install a ubuntu on a laptop - but the mouse is not moving
<ejv> Pyrophelia: connect the 3U/4U rack as a SAN to the host, so if you ever make a change to the host, the drives are untouched
<variable> This is my first time using ubuntu (I'm used to freeBSD) so I'm not sure what to try now
<ejv> Pyrophelia: this also allows room for expandability
<Halitech> jgoo___ffs, ok, if you say so, I just offered it as a suggestion
<Pyrophelia> but you don't have anything else running on the server do you?
<Pyrophelia> I remember running a software raid with 2 500GB disks. via northbridge, amd 3500+
<Pyrophelia> it was fine until I did ANYTHING on the server then HD throughput went to shit
<ejv> Pyrophelia: I have some NX sessions going, some sftp, some ssl/tls vsftpd, and a lot of user processes, not cpu intensive jobs atm, no :)
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntistas: http://lmgtfy.org/?q=toefl+linux
<ejv> Pyrophelia: it's a fileserver so most of the time it's swapping data, that's it's purpose :)
<enthdegree> Whenever I run a fullscreen app like Battle for Wesnoth, all of my system tray apps (and perhaps others?) mysteriously terminate. I'm running Crunchbang 9.04. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<heatmzzr> what is the command to mount a hdd in console?
<__theIdiotBox> !patience | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ejv> Pyrophelia: I'll bigfile from /dev/zero and record the performance for ya, brb
<Kelder> heatmzzr /mount
<jgoo___ffs> How can I fix the asdf abfh vnc ubuntu / gnome issue?
<enthdegree> Ok, thanks. I just assumed nobody saw it. :P
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntistas: did you look at that? need more help....
<Mr_hide> hey, has anyone else been able to get surround sound working on ubuntu jaunty?
<jgoo___ffs> Reproduce: 1) install ubuntu 2) install tightvncserver Expected results: works Problem: doesn't work, asdf is abfh - Since: Apr 2007
<isiah> I am learning how to install software on linux without using programs like synaptic. Just stuff like tar and reading the install instructions. The test program I am working with is Xaos. I want to know what is the typical policy about what directory to install programs like this into.
<caonima> 哈楼
<iraj43> hi
<heatmzzr> heatmzzr@heatmzzr-laptop:/media$ mount extra
<heatmzzr> mount: can't find extra in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<caonima> 有中国人么？
<ubuntistas>  not yet
<__theIdiotBox> isiah: you can define your separate directory to install programs...i use /opt for this purpose
<caonima> 伤心
<xF|ux> I have my ./network/interfaces set to static for eth0, however at random intervals it decides it wants to set the IP to something else.  I have already moved /etc/dhcp3 to a backup folder, but it's still resetting the eth0 device
<theatro> heatmzzr, what is extra ?
<__theIdiotBox> caonima: plz use english
<heatmzzr> the name of the other drive
<caonima> my english is poor
<heatmzzr> im just wanting to mount it from a tty screen
<danila> caonima, imagine our chinese :)
<niko> caonima: using /msg alis list *ubuntu-* should help you to find appropriate channel
<__theIdiotBox> isiah: as you are learning all these stuffs i would recommend using some new directory in your home...to play safe
<caonima> hehe
<fluurp> whats the adress from the network " abjects " ??
<theatro> heatmzzr, mount /dev/sda1   <-- put your device node here, try that
<anr78> I'm trying to set my uid and gid to what they are in os x, but run into problems as os x has given me gid 20, which ubuntu says "is not unique".
<caonima> 你们哪里的干活？
<stefg>  !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theatro> !ch | caonima
<ubottu> caonima: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Pyrophelia> caonima: !cn
<ubuntistas> not workin help
<theatro> ops ch ..
<__theIdiotBox> caonima: use this #ubuntu-cn
<caonima> 。。
<isiah> __theIdiotBox: Ok thank you. Do you think it will have problems with permission? Could the program if stored there access files in user accounts?
<caonima> 我喜欢你们，朋友们
<caonima> I LOVE UBUNTU
<heatmzzr> heatmzzr@heatmzzr-laptop:/media$ mount /dev/sdb
<heatmzzr> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<__theIdiotBox> isiah: permisison might be an issue...so better make a directory and then give it full permission using sudo...that should fix the permission problem
<ejv> Pyrophelia: here's a smaller server, 6 disk array via mdadm: http://dpaste.com/80208/ - writing from /dev/zero pool to a file, byte size 1 megabyte
<shortcircuit> Quick question: Where do I find the pointer size settings in 9.04?  A google search for Ubuntu pointer size says it would be under "Customize Theme"->Pointer, but there's no slider there.
<Halitech> jgoo___ffs, have you looked at these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564&highlight=vnc4server
<theatro> heatmzzr, /dev/sdbX  where X is a number
<alongenemylines> heatmzzr: you need to give it a dir to mount to
<jedc> isiah, any program you have could access your user data if you are the one running it
<__theIdiotBox> caonima: we all love ubuntu thats y we're here...
<caonima> how to fix tar.gz file?
<theatro> heatmzzr, fdisk -l /dev/sdb  to find what X you want
<jrib> anr78: in debian/ubuntu uid/gid < 1000 are for system uses.  It's probably easier to change your uid/gid in os x to match your ubuntu one
<__theIdiotBox> tar zxvf <tar.gz filena.e> : caonima
<prefrontal> where is the user file that associates a user name with the account name?
<isiah> jedc: Would it be a good idea to create a separate user account to test it?
<jrib> prefrontal: /etc/passwd ... why?
<prefrontal> so i can change it
<prefrontal> tx
<stefg> prefrontal: /etc/passwd ... don't you dare touching it ! :-)
<bruce927> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ could someone see if the instructions in this page work for them? They keyserver keeps timing out on me
<prefrontal> hmm, this account isn't listed there but others are. is there another place?
<__theIdiotBox> isiah: you can do that....but i think that is being way too much panicky...but yes it would be better option if you want to quite a lot of messy things...
<ejv> Pyrophelia: as you can see, the number of write requests merged per second, that are queued to the device (wrqm/s) is VERY stable across the array
<heatmzzr> heatmzzr@heatmzzr-laptop:/media$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<heatmzzr> Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<heatmzzr> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<heatmzzr> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<heatmzzr> Disk identifier: 0x5d379805
<FloodBot2> heatmzzr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heatmzzr>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jrib> prefrontal: use chfn.
<pik}> bruce927: yes, worked for me yesterday
<prefrontal> jrib thanks
<jrib> prefrontal: is the account special in some way?  It should be in /etc/passwd ...
<ejv> Pyrophelia: even with heavy cryptographic overhead ;)
<isiah> _theIdiotBox: Well my goal is to learn how to do it like a sysadmin would. So I want to make sure it could be usable for multiple users
<Halitech> bruce927, why not sudo ap-get install pidgin from the repo?
<prefrontal> jrib, i think it is a kerberos name?
<jrib> prefrontal: oh, yeah if it's some sort of network setup then I'm not sure
<stefg> Pyrophelia: how are you going to serve that space to the clients, BTW? nfs?
<ejv> stefg: I'd imagine most small office setups use windows in some way, so I'd be thinking cifs mounts :)
<heatmzzr> when i click on places it shows the other hdd, when i click on it it asks for a password... what im asking is how to mount that drive without doing that... from terminal or tty screen
<anr78> jrib: true
<Bad_Girl> hi!
<stefg> ejv: yup.... in that case he'll anyway won't have the problem of mdadm degrading the performance ... network will be the bottleneck
<CppIsWeird> when downloading ubuntu server i see options for 64bit and 32bit versions, but when i click on bittorrent i only see amd64 and i386, does this mean there is only a 64bit version for amd-64?
<jedc> isiah, i dont know what the preffered directories are for that sort of thing, but i usually but the directory in /usr/local/lib and an executable script in /usr/local/bin
<jrib> CppIsWeird: amd64 is just what the architecture it is called.  You can use it on intel
<ejv> stefg: yea my statistics are basically to prove the point that even with a cheap cpu, software managed raid, and slow 100mbit network, mdadm is viable.
<__theIdiotBox> hi: Bad_Girl
<ejv> stefg: (and stable) lol
<dr3mro> did any one here tried ubuntu 9.04 on lenovo ideapad s10
<CppIsWeird> jrib, orly, then how come when i try to install the amd64 version on my xeon server it says i have the wrong architecture.
<Alfred_Nonymous> hello guys
<stefg> dr3mro: i have 3 s10e's running as mobile thin clients at my work
<__theIdiotBox> hello: Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> I have a (I think quite simple) question
<bruce927> thanks halitech, but the keyserver finally responded
<ejv> dr3mro: they are typical intel based machines, should work fine using ubuntu 9.04
<__theIdiotBox> don't ask to ask, just ask: Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> okay
<daryl__> CppIsWeird, are you sure you have the 64bit versions?
<Alfred_Nonymous> I have a linux server (ubuntu server edition)
<Alfred_Nonymous> and I just can't mount my sandisk cruzer micro
<isiah> _theIdiotBox: Ok reading the Install files it says that make command will place all binary files in home, so I am changing this to /opt
<Alfred_Nonymous> I tried all SDA, SDB, SDC and SDD's
<Alfred_Nonymous> but none of them get recognized as FAT
<jrib> CppIsWeird: what processor exactly?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Alfred_Nonymous
<ubottu> Alfred_Nonymous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> Alfred_Nonymous: read dmesg
<__theIdiotBox> do you have that drive right now: Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> _theIdiotBox: yes
<x3017> exit
<ejv> CppIsWeird: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<ivalladt> how do I know if my CPU can run Ubuntu x64?
<kkaji`>  If you have some time, please just click on this link -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800  Thanks ;)
<Halitech> Alfred_Nonymous, did you install hal and udev?
<__theIdiotBox> Alfred_Nonymous: plug that and run this command : dmesg|tail  and then put the output @pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jrib> CppIsWeird: here's the blurb from the amd64 version: Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2).
<Alfred_Nonymous> BRB, plugging in my server, I moved it, a few times
<Alfred_Nonymous> btw, other usb sticks do work
<Alfred_Nonymous> also, why the hell do I keep getting #ubuntu :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<ejv> Alfred_Nonymous: because you're not registered/haven't identified
<Alfred_Nonymous> I am registered and identified
<stefg> !register | Alfred_Nonymous
<ubottu> Alfred_Nonymous: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<__theIdiotBox> you have register your nick : Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> I did trough nickserv
<ejv> you're not
<ejv> do it again dude
<ejv> :)
<Alfred_Nonymous> seriously?
<lstarnes> ejv: that is not necessary
<__theIdiotBox> yeh: Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> You are already logged in as Alfred_Nonymous.
<lstarnes> Alfred_Nonymous: if you know that you are registered and identified, just ignore the message
<kkaji`>  If you have some time, please just click on this link -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800  Thanks ;)
<lstarnes> Alfred_Nonymous: wait, you aren't fully registered
<Alfred_Nonymous> freenode Nickname Registration
<Alfred_Nonymous> 				
<Alfred_Nonymous> 	Inbox		X	
<Alfred_Nonymous> 				
<Alfred_Nonymous> Reply to all
<ejv> when i whois myself i see: "is identified to services"
<FloodBot2> Alfred_Nonymous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alfred_Nonymous> Forward
<lstarnes> Alfred_Nonymous: please check your email for the verification code
<ejv> i don't see "is identified to services" with his username
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GPL> which firewall does ubuntu uses, and how can i get access to it ?
<lstarnes> ejv: his nick hasn't been verified
<lstarnes> GPL: iptables or ufw
<ejv> lstarnes: well there ya go
<lstarnes> GPL: both may be accessed through the terminal
<ejv> lol
<GPL> lstarnes: thanks
<Alfred_Nonymous> Thank you for registering your nickname on the freenode IRC network!
<Alfred_Nonymous> Thank you for your interest in the freenode IRC network.
<Alfred_Nonymous> This email was sent due to a command from Alfred_Nonymous[n=damasta@ip5653e475.direct-adsl.nl]
<ejv> any way to ignore FloodBot(N)
<Alfred_Nonymous> at Thu, 13 Aug 2009 19:39:02 +0000.
<Pici> Alfred_Nonymous: stop
<Alfred_Nonymous> If this message is spam, please contact support@freenode.net
<lstarnes> Alfred_Nonymous: do not paste the email!
<Alfred_Nonymous> with a full copy.
<lstarnes> Alfred_Nonymous: just do the "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Alfred_Nonymous random-string" part
<Pici> Alfred_Nonymous: This is not a regitration support channel, please ask in #freenode if you are having issues registering
<satya2881988>  how can i automatically mount all the drives in my computer on system startup
<__theIdiotBox> why so much banning/unbanning going on?
<__theIdiotBox> satya2881988: use fstab
<variable> I'm attempting to install a ubuntu on a laptop - but the mouse is not moving. This is my first time using ubuntu (I'm used to freeBSD) so I'm not sure what to try now;
<ejv> better yet, any way to ignore FloodBot(N) or ignore channel mode/ban adjustments via irssi? :)
<variable> google fails to provide useful information
<dwn> can I mount my usb drive for ubuntu live rootfs to free more ram? if yes how
<__theIdiotBox> yes: dwn
<variable> ejv, I don't rememember the command right now but I know its possible to ignore channel info - man irssi
<SealedWithAKiss> When I attempt to manually restart Tor via the terminal using the command /etc/init.d/tor restart I am asked for my SU password. I enter what I believe to be my SU password, although I can't be 100% sure, and it's saying that it's incorrect. When I run sudo things are fine. How come?
<lstarnes> variable: not entirely
<lstarnes> ejv: see /help ignore
<joaopinto> variable, can you use the keys is just really the mouse which does not move  ?
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: sudo and su are not the same
<dwn> __theIdiotBox: I'm guessing it's an option when you boot the session from cd?
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: use sudo -i instead of su
<variable> joaopinto, I can't test the keys as the pointer isn't on anything clickable
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: or sudo -i -u user instead of su user
<__theIdiotBox> i guess so: dwn
<unop> SealedWithAKiss, su prompts for root's password, sudo for yours
<joaopinto> variable, try: CTRL-ALT-F1 to swithc to a text console
<dwn> __theIdiotBox: I've tried googling but could find it, any idea how it's done? any link would help
<variable> hang on
<SealedWithAKiss> lstarnes, they give you them same rights on the machine though right? Root privs?
<joaopinto> variable, ALT-F2 should also show a run window
<ejv> lstarnes: well i think if i can figure out channel mode ignore, i have no reason to ignore flood bot, even with floodbot ignored, it'll still show me mode/ban changes lol
<Alfred_Nonymous> using DMESG I only get wlan0
<__theIdiotBox> okey...wait a min: dwn
<satya2881988> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<satya2881988> #
<satya2881988> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<satya2881988> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<satya2881988> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<satya2881988> #
<joaopinto> variable, CTRL-ALT-F6 to get back to the graphical window
<satya2881988> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<satya2881988> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<satya2881988> # / was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<satya2881988> UUID=7239d6bb-806b-4ae2-9a8d-a3fff5f76bf1 /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<SealedWithAKiss> lstarnes, why does Tor need the root password to restart?
<satya2881988> # swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<satya2881988> UUID=a0308092-a4dd-4e9a-b56d-88392f830951 none            swap    sw              0       0
<dwn> lol
<satya2881988> # swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: I think so
<__theIdiotBox> satya2881988: plz use pastebin instead of spamming here
<dwn> satya2881988: use pastebin
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: tor requires root access for certain operations
<Alfred_Nonymous> oh, whoops
<ejv> what is with the pasting here today, holy crap
<variable> joaopinto, ttyv1 --> "Please wait.. Loading"; ttyv2 --> terminal
<Alfred_Nonymous> I just found the problem
<variable> should I restart moused ?
<ejv> !irc-etiquette | EVERYONE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-etiquette
<ejv> FAIL
<__theIdiotBox> ejv: seems a lot of new guys unaware of pastebin are hanging around, :-)
<SealedWithAKiss> lstarnes, it can get that by taking the password for my account. Gives the same rights. I don't know...I'll try su -i
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: sudo -i, not su -i
<__theIdiotBox> what is the problem: Alfred_Nonymous
<ejv> good think im not in charge, i'd gline everyone, no mercy
<ejv> :)
<ejv> s/think/thing
<variable> joaopinto, what debug info do you need ?
<Alfred_Nonymous> the problem is the stick emulates a cd drive
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: sudo and su are two entirely different systems. The only similarity is that they run things as other users
<Alfred_Nonymous> disabling that from windows solves that problem
<stefg> variable: there is no moused... what hardware are we dealing with here? are you using X or console?
<dwn> __theIdiotBox: any keywords that I could google? I tired things like "mounting root fs" or "usb as root fs ubuntu live" but haven't found anything
<satya2881988> how can i change fstab so that my comp drives autometically mount on startup
<__theIdiotBox> cool: Alfred_Nonymous
<Alfred_Nonymous> and now I can just mount it using sdb1
<joaopinto> variable, is it a usb mouse ?
<dwn> __theIdiotBox: any info would help, I'm guessing you done it before ;p
<variable> joaopinto, stefg, attemping to install ubuntu on a laptop
<variable> the installer uses X
<__theIdiotBox> did it long way back: dwn
<joaopinto> variable, you can use the alternate cd and install using text
<SealedWithAKiss> lstarnes, I can't use sudo -i it's saying /etc/init.d/tor not found now. When I just run '/etc/init.d/tor restart' the terminal skips and newline and reads: Password:
<dwn> __theIdiotBox: ok well at least I know it's possible
<variable> joaopinto, anything I could do to fix the mouse ?
<lstarnes> SealedWithAKiss: remove the -i
<joaopinto> variable, you could try to figure why is it not detected
<Alfred_Nonymous> I have one other problem on my laptop, but I think that's a hardware problem
<variable> joaopinto, I'd like to go that route - but I'm not sure where to start on ubuntu
<stefg> variable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig could help
<joaopinto> variable, is it an usb mouse ?
<variable> joaopinto, its a touchpad
<joaopinto> oh, no idea what it's expected to be identified :\
<Cpudan80> OK guys
<Cpudan80> I oops
<Cpudan80> wrong channel
<__theIdiotBox> yes even i'm googling and trying to recollect : dwn
<joaopinto> variable, you did some research on google for your laptop mobile and linux right ?
<variable> joaopinto, yep
<joaopinto> since your problem is hw specific :\
<__theIdiotBox> okey: Cpudan80
<joaopinto> variable, what is your laptop model ?
<Freeman_> hi guys
<__theIdiotBox> hello: Freeman_
<genesimmons> anyone know how to setup snmp client on ubuntu 9.04 for monitoring with cacti
<variable> joaopinto, lenovo G530
<MindSpark> hi, I did a very stupid mistake which is removing the python2.6 file from /usr/bin/.Now most apps won't work. Can anyone help me on how to get it back ?
<satya2881988> how can i change fstab so that my comp drives autometically mount on startup
<ejv> MindSpark: try reinstalling?
<Freeman_> I have a problem I want to run a Steam update over ssh with my laptop but everytime when I quit with putty the job on steam also stops
<MOUD> Hey all
<ceil420> man fstab
<Freeman_> what I could do against that problem
<ceil420> man mount
<MindSpark> ejv, how do I do that from commandline ?
<ceil420> man pages in general are a great help
<ejv> MindSpark: try reinstalling python*
<stefg> variable: for a function test you can run sudo cat /dev/input/mice , move the finger over the touchpad an see, if you get some console output
<variable> let me do that now - hang on
<ejv> MindSpark: sudo aptitude remove python && aptitude install python
<ortsvorsteher> Freeman_: did you try start your process with nohup in front? man nohup
<__theIdiotBox> Freeman_: make it run in the background...just append a & and nohup...thats it
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<variable> stefg, no output on mice move or mouse-click
<Freeman_> no thats the problem it does not work
<Freeman_> steam stops :-(
<__theIdiotBox> Luisito: #ubuntu-en
<__theIdiotBox> use nohup < command to run steam> & : Freeman_
<Freeman_> I have tried it when I go on logout or exit in putty the steam program on my linux server stops
<Freeman_> nohup ./steam &
<Freeman_> like this?
<__theIdiotBox> using nohup assures it;ll keep running even if you logout from the sys: Freeman_
<Freeman_> ok I try again
<__theIdiotBox> yes that is enough: Freeman_
<stefg> variable: alright... so touchpad isn't sending data. are hardware issues ruled out (usually micer and touchpads just work, at least partially)
<MOUD> how can I make compiz to show on my Applications list?
<jgoo___ffs> is a vnc connection resumable? i..e if I shutdown my laptop now, can I reconnect to this display (and stop using overloaded words, ffs)
<variable> stefg, this is a new computer; the mice worked on the initial windows boot
<stefg> variable: what computer is that?
<__theIdiotBox> install compiz-config-manager: MOUD
<variable> Steffy, lenovo G530
<MOUD> __theIdiotBox: thanks
<Freeman_> no it does not work :-(
<__theIdiotBox> MOUD: u're welcome
<Freeman_> that is weird
<__theIdiotBox> it shud: Freeman_
<Freeman_> shit damn do not understand that
<VCoolio> MOUD: compizconfig-settings-manager that is
<__theIdiotBox> what is the message you're getting: Freeman_
<ortsvorsteher> !language | freeman_
<ubottu> freeman_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<__theIdiotBox> VCoolio: yeh thats right...thatst eh one i was talking about
<xlq> Is there *somewhere* I can get libasound_module_pcm_jack.so? The Ubuntu package maintainers kindly neglected it.
<stefg> variable: that should just work... but i'm reading that there's a sensor switch to turn the touchpad off on that machine
<__theIdiotBox> xlq: check/google in ubuntu package listing
<stefg> variable: it'S probybly just switched off (or some acpi/firmaware setting disabled it)
<dbugger> Hello guys! Im thinking of starting a new app project and I was wondering, what is the slickest (free) GUI toolkit out there? I wish I could use WPF... :(
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: there's nothing in the main Ubuntu packages :(
<variable> stefg, I see it: the icon looks like a broadcast icon. I thought that was for the built-in wireless card :|
<variable> dbugger, allegro and FLTK are really easy to use
<variable> but it depends on what kind of project
<scootles> Can someone here help me? I'm trying to crack a WEP encryption and I have a question
<dbugger> variable, thanks, but im not going for "easy" rather than good looking
<dbugger> I want to make an IRC client
<__theIdiotBox> xlq: googling dint help either?
<tread> newbie question: is there a way for me a see a list of all devices connected to my computer,  not just mounted ones?
<spO> isw there any other keyserver besides keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<variable> scootles, don't ask to ask; just ask
<variable> dbugger, FLTK; QT; GTK
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: indeed
<variable> there might be others
<__theIdiotBox> run lshw: tread
<FloodBot1> variable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbugger> variable, which would you say looks better?
<__theIdiotBox> okey, let me google it : xlq
<variable> dbugger, they are all themeable - although I'd say don't use FLTK if you want supreme customizability
<scootles> variable, I'm new to cracking wep encryption, and I'm finding that some WiFi cards just can't do it and I'm trying to find out if mine(Realtek RTL8192E) can do it.
<spO> is there another keyserver besides keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<xlq> spO: there are loads
<dbugger> I guess in the end with linux it all comes down to Qt or GTK
<isiah> it worked! Haha victory is mine!
<xlq> dbugger: and wx, tk and various others...
<__theIdiotBox> what worked? isiah
<tread> __theIdiotBox, well that will show me that I have a USB port, but i'm trying to figure out why my USB drive isn't being recognized (I plug it in, nothing happens.. not sure if or how it's formatted, but i don't want to lose data without knowing what's on it)
<xlq> dbugger: and fltk
<variable> dbugger, well allegro is cross-platform - but its for game programming
<dbugger> xlq, but what im asking is (and I know this goes for opinions) which one looks better
<variable> dbugger, and there are others - I only mention the ones I used
<xlq> dbugger: both Qt and GTK+ are completely themeable
<variable> dbugger, google them; look at screen shots; choose for yourself
<__theIdiotBox> tread: put to pastebin > dmesg|tail
<isiah> _theIdiotBox: the program. I am a little confused about why it installed some stuff in my /usr/local/bin
<xlq> dbugger: are you writing GUI apps?
<dbugger> xlq, yeahp
<xlq> dbugger: looks really isn't a concern.
<dbugger> I've been programming recently with windows forms and I hate it so much now
<spO> do any of you know any other keyserver besides keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<scootles> I'm new to cracking wep encryption, and I'm finding that some WiFi cards just can't do it and I'm trying to find out if mine(Realtek RTL8192E) can do it.
<xlq> dbugger: GTK+ is written in C, Qt is C++. They have quite different paradigms. GTK+ has C++ bindings (called gtkmm) which are more C++-ish than Qt is.
<__theIdiotBox> xlq: googling says that file was missingin hardy as well...let me google a bit more
<scootles> I'm new to cracking wep encryption, and I'm finding that some WiFi cards just can't do it and I'm trying to find out if mine(Realtek RTL8192E) can do it. Can anyone help me?
<kekeke> is there any way to get the default list of repositories for ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<xlq> dbugger: it's much more important to like the API than to worry about how they might look.
<Some_Person> I have 2 ubuntu machines and an ethernet cable. How can I get files from one to the other?
<dbugger> I have to disagree. I think the main problem of linux is that it's too ugly. That's why we dont get more users.
<__theIdiotBox> Some_Person: cross connecting through cross-cabling
<dbugger> Anyway, I was planing of writing it either in Mono or Phyton
<xlq> Some_Person: You need a special ethernet cable called a crossover cable, unless one of your computers' ethernet ports has auto-crossover.
<Some_Person> xlq: Well I don't have that
<tread> __theIdiotBox, http://pastebin.com/d26373eb5
<stefg> Some_Person: so you have smart NIC's that dont need a crossover cable i suppose?
<Some_Person> stefg: Nope
<__theIdiotBox> tread: okey let me see that..wait a min
<xlq> Some_Person: you might, they're getting more and more common
<Some_Person> I have a cheap laptop form last year and an old desktop from 2002
<lexo_great> hello
<Talha> I'm a little confused that "/set irc_hide_version on" doesn't work on "xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu".
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | lexo_great
<ubottu> lexo_great: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Talha> Any thoughts?
<VCoolio> kekeke: open /etc/apt/sources.list and skip what you added yourself (that will be the lower part)
<stefg> Some_Person: so first of all you'll have to check if the leds go on on the nic if you plu gin the cable.... if not you have no physical connection
<variable> stefg, turning it on and rebooting fails to fix it
<lexo_great> hi
<Some_Person> stefg: The laptop has no lights
<kekeke> VCoolio i didn't add anything, when i got this machine it had a custom repos list :(
<stefg> variable: checked bios?
<lexo_great> hello
<dbugger> xlq, what does Google Chromium use?
<__theIdiotBox> tread: did you ran the command right after plugging the usb stick?
<__theIdiotBox> lexo_great: hi
<firecrotch> Some_Person: just plug the cable into both computers, and do tail /var/log/dmesg
<xlq> dbugger: no clue
<tread> __theIdiotBox, yes, I even unplugged it and plugged it back in just to get a fresh tail to paste for you.
<stefg> Some_Person: do the boxes have some IP set already ?
<variable> stefg, no option to disable
<spO> what alternative keyserver do you guys use instead of keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<Some_Person> stefg: The laptop is connected to the internet via wifi.
<Some_Person> stefg: Desktop has no connection
<__theIdiotBox> okey, but i dont see anything that mentions the stick: tread
<Some_Person> stefg: I have not set up anything in regards to ethernet
<satya2881988> anyone there?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | satya2881988
<ubottu> satya2881988: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: I'll try compiling from source
<stefg> Some_Person: so run ifconfig on both machines and see what (if any) IP they got
<tread> __theIdiotBox, it's a Logitech.. the last lilne of the tail I gave you says "Logitech USB Receiver"
<__theIdiotBox> xlq: may be you need to pull it off from some rpm?
 * variable tries with an external mouse
<xlq> stefg: surely that won't work, unless one of them is magically running a dhcp server..
<__theIdiotBox> tread: okey ....lemme c that
<Some_Person> stefg: neither has an IP on ethernet
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: an rpm? In Ubuntu?!
<stefg> xlq: i know... :-)
<__theIdiotBox> xlq: use alien to convert that to .deb and then use it directly or pull off whatever file you want
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: err, no way
<variable> nope
<satya2881988>  how can i change fstab so that my comp drives autometically mount on startup
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: this is an ALSA module we're talking about, not some script.
<variable> thanks all
<Guest68457> ahola busco amigos
<__theIdiotBox> some .so is missing , right?: xlq
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: yeah
<xlq> I'm going to try compiling from source.
<tread> __theIdiotBox, there's nothing but what I already showed you.  but it does say "Logitech USB Receiver" on the pastebin I already showed you.
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: well, thanks for helping so far anyway
<kekeke> is there any way to get the default list of repositories for ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<VCoolio> kekeke: by default only two repos are enabled: jaunty main and jaunty-updates main; the universe, multiverse, backports need to be enabled by the user but are already in sources.list but commented out; there are also repos with 'security' in it, about them I don't know
<kekeke> :o
<kekeke> ;p;
<kekeke> lol
<FloodBot1> kekeke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__theIdiotBox> u're welcome: xlq
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: well, I'll be honest here, I actually tried nicking Debian's version :D
<xlq> __theIdiotBox: it half worked, but then got stuck.
<satya2881988>  how can i change fstab so that my disk drives automatically mount on start up
<stefg> Some_Person: sou you have to assign an IP on the same subnet to both machines ... try 192.168.1.1 for one, and 192.168.1.2 for the other
<__theIdiotBox> ohh no : xlq
<kekeke> ok VCoolio thanks
<Guest68457> hello
<satya2881988> plz help me how can i change fstab so that my disk drives automatically mount on start up
<__theIdiotBox> then better put it on launchpad: xlq
<Some_Person> stefg: How do I do that? The laptop is running Jaunty, and the desktop is running the one with the duck as the default wallpaper
<xlq> Some_Person: with the Ethernet cable between the two computers, does "ifconfig" show "NO CARRIER"?
<VCoolio> satya2881988: "/dev/something /media/mountpoint <type, eg ntfs-3g> defaults,user 0 0"
<__theIdiotBox> www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html : satya2881988
<Some_Person> xlq: No
<will> how do i install Dust-extras-0.3.tar.gz and Dust-0.3.tar.gz
<kingmanor> is there a command line battery meter for laptops?
<xlq> Some_Person: that's good
<__theIdiotBox> what do you need that? kingmanor
<xlq> Some_Person: now, you can assign IP addresses to the interfaces, and then set up some routes
<Some_Person> xlq: How?
<xlq> Some_Person: yeah, that's the problem though :P
<kingmanor> i have ubuntu server running on an old laptop
<__theIdiotBox> okey guys...m moving out....c ya
<Some_Person> xlq: The laptop is running Jaunty, and the desktop is running the one with the duck as the default wallpaper
<VCoolio> will: those are themes? drag and drop in the appearance window
<xlq> Some_Person: it's a heron, and it's Hardy.
<stevieman> Is there a easy to follow guide on how to format a drive using xfs? Google isn't returning anything useful
<teimu> can anyone recommend a terminal irc client? i'd like it to be like bitchx if at all possible (which doesn't seem to work anymore).
<stefg> Some_Person: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7#Adding%20Wired%20connections
<kingmanor> nvm i found it
<xlq> teimu: irssi seems popular these days
<Dunge> I started two compilation at once (one in gterm, another in anjuta). Gnome and all inputs completly froze, I can't select a window, the time clock froze, I can't press ctrl+alt+x to change tty... but HD is flashing fast and seems working... any way I can pause something so I get some response?
<stevieman> I've tried mkfs -t vfs /dev/sdb but I get some message about using -f option, which doesn't seem to do anything
<teimu> xlq, thanks for the tip. ill check that out
<Some_Person> xlq: No it's not hardy
<xlq> Some_Person: oh, well, whatever. It doesn't matter.
<stevieman> whoops that should be xfs not vfs
<geirha> stevieman: mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb
<xlq> Some_Person: are either of these computers connected to the Internet?
<stefg> Some_Person: after you gave your ubuntu box a fixed IP you can then try to ping it from the other box... if that fails, your cable does't work
<will> VCoolio, i get the message can not move direvtory over directory when i do that
<Some_Person> xlq: The laptop is, via wifi
<xlq> Some_Person: I see.
<CountDown> I'm looking for a free font that supports real small caps on Ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<VCoolio> will: then there is already a folder Dust, which makes sense, Dust is default, check /usr/share/themes
<_Adam__> Hello, any tips for running ubuntu from a USB pen drive?
<xlq> Some_Person: I'd probably do something like: "ip addr add 192.168.1.125 dev eth0" on the laptop, and "ip addr add 192.168.1.126 dev eth0" on the desktop.
<VCoolio> will: extract the tars you have and copy the contents to there
<xlq> Some_Person: then I'd set up a route, I think that's something like "route add 192.168.1.126 dev eth0" on the laptop
<CountDown> Also, anyone know how Ubuntu works on the new Dell Adamo?
<Some_Person> xlq: Will this conflict with my existing network connection on the laptop?
<xlq> and "route add 192.168.1.125 dev eth0" on the desktop
<stevieman> geirha: well look at that, apparently I somehow got it to work cause mkfs.xfs is telling me the drive is already formatted with xfs, huh, weird
<VCoolio> will: if necessary that is
<xlq> Some_Person: if I've got it right, it won't, but I could have got it wrong ;)
<KittyBoots> I am running ubuntu 9.04, when I make flash video full screen it hesitates, how to I fix this?
<anr78> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xlq> Some_Person: if the worst comes to the worst, you can reboot.
<stevieman> geirha: Thanks anyways ;)
<Some_Person> xlq: ok, i'll try it
<xlq> KittyBoots: you can't
<Some_Person> i should run these with sudo, right?
<xlq> KittyBoots: alternatively you can use youtube-dl or flashgot to download the video and play it with a proper media player, for example mplayer
<xlq> Some_Person: yes
<_Adam__> Hello, any tips for running ubuntu from a USB pen drive, but /home is on HDD
<VCoolio> KittyBoots: "it hesitates" <-- what do you mean? it plays badly or not at all?
<KittyBoots> VCoolio: it plays but very terrible
<will> when i extract dust am d drag and drop i get the same error message
<buch> xlq: sad but true. but id dont get it - Mac OS can handle it but why cant linux with firefox?
<xlq> buch: is it the same version of libflashplayer? I don't know. Adobe's fault.
<buch> Well i do know the adobe is slacking with their updates
<Some_Person> xlq: on the last command, desktop says "add: Unknown host"
<xlq> Some_Person: sorry, what command was that?
<anr78> Berzerker: do you have a line in your /etc/fstab for mounting your osx partition?
<DoomHack2009> hello
<Some_Person> oh nvm typed it wrong
<VCoolio> KittyBoots: ok then I quit, I'm no flash guru and besides I hate it; installing the adobe flash plugin from their site may help according to several in this room
<Some_Person> xlq: Ok, now what?
<hmm1233> hi. how can I make a partition mountpoint /boot?
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, type "ping 192.168.1.126"
<stefg> KittyBoots: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you ?
<Some_Person> xlq: It's working
<trainer> Hi I am getting no sound on my Dell Vostro A90 with Ubuntu NBR 9.04, I followed the fix detailed here with no success: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/368629
<detrate-> anyone in there running an nvidia card that supports opengl 3?
<xlq> Some_Person: yay!
<stefg> !intelhda | trainer
<ubottu> trainer: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<will> i just now fixed my flash problem all i had to do was install restricted extras package
<insanitybin> Hello, I have a problem where the sound only comes out of my speakers and never out of my headset. In gnome-volume-control, I have my headset selected. In alsamixer, it also has my headset selected. I don't know how to fix this.
<ninjaslim> i have a pc running Ubuntu and a MacBook Pro, i have both connected to each other via ethernet cable as i want Ubuntu to use the Mac's internet connection, i have it setup on the Mac side, but can't get configuration right on the Ubuntu side, it connects and then disconnects intermittently
<netsurf3> hi can anyone help me, on resume from suspend the shutdown dialog strobes until i kill hal-input
<Some_Person> xlq: Now how do I use that to send files from the desktop to the laptop?
<bdelin881> i would like to save the ls information of a directory a file (print to file), what is the command for that again?
<bdelin881> ^[SIMPLE Question]
<xlq> Some_Person: now, you have a network connection between the two computers. So, you can transfer files however you would normally.
<xlq> Some_Person: the simplest way I find is to run a small HTTP server (like thttpd)
<KittyBoots> stefg: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<VCoolio> bdelin881: >
<_Adam__> Hello, any tips for running ubuntu from a USB pen drive, but /home is on HDD? nope?
<xlq> Some_Person: or alternatively you could use samba.
<xlq> Some_Person: or, for one file at a time, you could use netcat!
<mylogic> anyone else notice that empathy's spellcheck is horrible?
<VCoolio> bdelin881: ls /blah > /path/file
<bdelin881> VCoolio: i don't think it all came through what you were typing
<stefg> KittyBoots: i see, you're suffering from bad intel video performance in jaunty ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<xlq> Some_Person: it's also not too difficult to now connect the desktop to the Internet through the laptop.
<Some_Person> xlq: Which is easiest/fastest?
<bdelin881> VCoolio: oh there it is, thanks man
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/f538abf1 is this likely to be a hardware failure? (dmesg | tail)
<xlq> Some_Person: can you describe in more detail what you want to do? Then I can recommend a way.
<ninjaslim> i have a pc running Ubuntu and a MacBook Pro, i have both connected to each other via ethernet cable as i want Ubuntu to use the Mac's internet connection, i have it setup on the Mac side, but can't get configuration right on the Ubuntu side, it connects and then disconnects intermittently
<Some_Person> xlq: I need to send files from somebody elses computer that I'm about to format to my laptop so I can restore the files after reinstalling Windows
<netsurf3> _Adam__, sounds crazy but the ubuntu netbook remix will probably increase the length of the usb disk. just set it to use normal desktop mode. you may want lxde though since usb drives tend to be dog slow! it should be as simple as editing the /etc/fstab and saying where the home partition is though
<xlq> ninjaslim: LOL
<xlq> ninjaslim: I'm helping Some_Person with quite a similar thing :)
<VCoolio> bdelin881: > creates new content in file; >> add at the end of the contents so doesn't overwrite
<spO> i am using x64 bit ubuntu, but my system reports only 3.6-3.7 gb of ram , but i have 4gb of ram installed!
<yaaar> does the ubuntu samba package have ldap support?
<spO> how come i lost ram?
<Some_Person> xlq: Normally I would use a flash drive, but the USB connector broke off of mine today
<netsurf3> sp0 do you have an intergrated graphics card?
<yaaar> spO; is it ECC ram?
<_Adam__> cheers netsurf3, and that has all the repos? I would like to run apache and webmin
<ninjaslim> xlq: oh
<ejv> onboard vga slurping up RAM?
<xlq> Some_Person: will you need to preserve the permissions and users of the files?
<Some_Person> xlq: No.
<ihr> Thank you to whoever suggested UCK
<xlq> Some_Person: I'd just use rsync
<insanitybin> Hello, I have a problem where the sound only comes out of my speakers and never out of my headset. In gnome-volume-control, I have my headset selected. In alsamixer, it also has my headset selected. I don't know how to fix this.
<xlq> or scp
<Some_Person> xlq: They're just files from the owner's My Documents folder
<netsurf3> _Adam__, it is compatible with them all so you could always add them if they are missing. just bare in mind that that usb drive may not last long with those sorts of things running!
<stefg> !sound | insanitybin
<ubottu> insanitybin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Some_Person> xlq: Can you tell me exactly what to do?
<xlq> Some_Person: have you got ssh installed on the laptop?
<Some_Person> xlq: Not to my knowledge
<ninjaslim> xlq: in my cases the machines are able to communicate, but i can never get on the internet from the ubuntu machine as i should be able to
<insanitybin> ok ty ubottu
<ihr> I don't understand why making custom install CDs it this easy but great job
<netsurf3> sp0 did you get my message
<_Adam__> netsurf3, i mounted /tmp as tmpfs, would disabling the logging help?
<Some_Person> xlq: By the way, I just figured out that the one with the duck as the wallpaper is Intrepid
<xlq> Some_Person: install openssh-server on the laptop
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<netsurf3> _Adam__, how much ram have you got to use on this?
<KittyBoots> stefg: Ill check this out
<mik3y> wow, i'm super confused... I've been using talk for months now. All of a sudden I am getting this message. "Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused." Can somebody please help? I'm very frustrated.
<netsurf3> and is it headless or does it need a gui
<ejv> _Adam__: mounting tmp in tmpfs, simply means logging to temp is going into system memory
<Some_Person> xlq: done
<ejv> _Adam__: it does NOT mean that logging stops
<DoomHack2009> steam cracké compte
<VCoolio> Some_Person: that might be an ibex, considering it's "intrepid ibex"...
<_Adam__> ejv, or i could mount /var/logs as tmpfs
<Some_Person> VCoolio: Well, it looks like a duck to me, sort of like a rubber duck toy
<ejv> _Adam__: you very well could, yes
<xlq> Does Ubuntu come with rsync?
<ejv> yes
<xlq> No, I mean, by default
<LoneWlf> xlq: it comes with 'sudo apt-get install rsync' isn't that the same?
<ejv> yup, pretty sure
<netsurf3> _Adam__, the best solution for you it sounds like is to make your usb pendrive then setup the usb stick to become a unionfs where changes made are written to ram instead of the usb disk. it'd be essentially a live disk but there would be your /home to save changes and there must be some way to modify the usb stick for admin reasons
<xlq> LoneWlf: not without an Internet connection
<firecrotch> rsync is not installed by default
<xlq> ok
<xlq> Some_Person: do you know how to use cp to copy files?
<Some_Person> xlq: Yes
<ejv> i don't recall having to install rsync
<ejv> but I work pretty fast so...
<ejv> ^_^
<_Adam__> netsurf3, sort of, /var/www would still need to be on the stick and changes saved
<Some_Person> xlq: I've been an ubuntu user since breezy. i know the basics pretty well
<LoneWlf> xql: I'm pretty sure that it does come on the CD
<LoneWlf> xlq: blah
<xlq> Some_Person: ok. Well, on the desktop, you can copy a file to the laptop like this
<_Adam__> I'm going for the silent home server box
<netsurf3> _Adam__, that doesnt make alot of sense you said you had a internal for storing /home
<netsurf3> its still going to make noise
<xlq> Some_Person: scp myfile laptopusername@192.168.1.126:path/to/put/myfile
<xlq> laptopusername is the username you use on your laptop.
<_Adam__> netsurf3, /home is really only for storing music, i hope to spin the drive down
<ajwak95> Restart X. BRB
<Some_Person> xlq: Do I run with sudo?
<xlq> Some_Person: no
<mrwes> Some_Person, or scp -r if you want a directory
<Some_Person> xlq: "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.126 port 22: Connection refused"
<_Adam__> i hope i dont sound too crazy :D
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop, try this: ssh localhost
<netsurf3> _Adam__, its just seems like alot of work thats all
<enthdegree> are there any significant security advantages by removing yourself from sudoers?
<_Adam__> I have tried this twice now, and reinstalling 32bit instead of 64
<Some_Person> xlq: No errors or anything
<netsurf3> i'd just bang a livecd onto usb and have the usb partitioned so that you can save the /var/www
<_Adam__> netsurf3, i'm a windows administrator..... i'm used to a lot of messing around
<xlq> Hrrm.
<netsurf3> _Adam__, i havent had that joy yet get to find it out from the service desk side of things from the 14th of sept :(
<_Adam__> oh yes, there is no working CD drive... and i cant be bothered to buy one
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, type: route
<xlq> and show me the result (not in the main channel, obviously)
<netsurf3> _Adam__, customize a version of slax?
<Some_Person> xlq: hang on, i'll have to type it out since desktop has no internet
<_Adam__> netsurf3, i have spent the week trying to get shot of conficker!
<netsurf3> _Adam__, ahh oh shi-
<netsurf3> _Adam__, pm?
<_Adam__> KK
<xlq> Some_Person: well, you could set up the Internet on the desktop.
<Some_Person> xlq: How do I do that?
<xlq> It's a bit fiddly.
<Paul2> in grub4dos (wubi), kernel /ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz-2-whateer root=<what goes here> (usually it would be /dev/hdax, but not here...)
<Paul2> in grub4dos (wubi), kernel /ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz-2-whateer root=<what goes here> (usually it would be /dev/hdax, but not here...)
<Paul2> I tried /ubunutu/disks/root.disk, but I get an error when it loads and get dumped to an initfs prompt
<michaeljfritz> Hello all
<ubuntujanne> Hi room
<ubuntujanne> was up?
<urthmover> ho la
<ubuntujanne> im a newbie here
<ubuntujanne> a first timer to use Linux Ubuntu
<michaeljfritz> also a newbie here
<gwildor> heyo ubuntujanne
<michaeljfritz> I am looking for help getting my wireless working
<mrwes> welcome ubuntujanne
<gwildor> and michaeljfritz
<gwildor> i know a jeremy fritz
<ubuntujanne> michaeljfritz..hi
<michaeljfritz> no relation sorry :(
<xlq> Some_Person: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<ubuntujanne> qwildor..hi
<michaeljfritz> so
<michaeljfritz> long time windows expert finally throwing it all away
<Some_Person> xlq: Oh god, not iptables. I failed miserably trying to do this about a year ago
<xlq> Some_Person: heh :\
<xlq> yeah, I said it was fiddly
<ubuntujanne> well i cant say im no expert in microsoft windows
<michaeljfritz> have a clean install of ubunto
<ubuntujanne> i just get by
<michaeljfritz> however looking to get the wireless working
<michaeljfritz> I'm on a dell x300
<Some_Person> xlq: Forget it. I'll type it out
<ubuntujanne> pretty much same goes for my rather scarse skills in Ubuntu
<urthmover> michaeljfritz: get to know the commandline and use MAN
<ubuntujanne> LOL
<urthmover> michaeljfritz: learn vi
<ejv> windows and expert should never be used in the same sentence, that's an oxymoron
<ubuntujanne> i got an old Dell XPS M1710
<michaeljfritz> ejv lol
<urthmover> michaeljfritz: learn irssi
<ubuntujanne> but i get by
<ubuntujanne> LOL
<michaeljfritz> ok would love to learn all these things you are suggesting
<Some_Person> xlq: Destination: "192.168.1.125" Gateway: "*" Genmask: "255.255.255.255" Flags: "UH" Metric: "0" Ref: "0" Iface: "eth0"
<ubuntujanne> im just starhow to use the"Terminal"ting to learn
<michaeljfritz> but would first like to get the darn wireless working so I can learn w/out being wired
<ubuntujanne> and sudo commands
<humbolto> what is the correct way to define 2 IP addresses for one NIC?
<ejv> windows is closed source, how can you even call yourself an expert having no knowledge of software or operating system internals... lol
<ejv> think about it! :p
<michaeljfritz> ok enough windows bashing - we are all converts here
<michaeljfritz> lol
<urthmover> michaeljfritz: what make model
<michaeljfritz> Dell X300
<michaeljfritz> so it should havea broadcom wireless chipset
<xlq> Some_Person: wrong address
<ubuntujanne> pretty much all worked"Out of the Box"
<xlq> Some_Person: route del 192.168.1.125
<ubuntujanne> when i installed Ubuntǘ
<xlq> Some_Person: route add 192.168.1.126 dev eth0
<mrwes> michaeljfritz, have you enable the multi and universe software sources?
<Some_Person> xlq :On the desktop?
<gwildor> ubuntujanne, yeah, some of us get lucky
<xlq> Some_Person: yeah
<xlq> Ugh, I hate multitasking
<ubuntujanne> first time ad i get gready and installed all i could get my hands onroun
<kaddi> ubuntujanne that's good to hear :)
<ubuntujanne> hands on
<michaeljfritz> I figured with a 5 year old machine all the drivers would be built into the install
<ubuntujanne> but that failed
<ubuntujanne> rather misserably
<ubuntujanne> LOL
<michaeljfritz> I see the wireless options
<Some_Person> xlq: Should I post the output of route again?
<michaeljfritz> so wondering if the drivers are installed
<mrwes> michaeljfritz, System  |  Administration | Software Sources and put a tick mark in multi and restricted sources
<meLon> Hey guys, I just changed my /etc/network/interfaces file, and now whenever I start up it hangs at "Configuring network interfaces".  I've tried starting in safe/debug mode or whatever, but it's still happening.  Is there any way I can get Ubuntu to start without networking so that I can modify the file?
<xlq> Some_Person: no, try that scp command on the desktop again
<ubuntujanne> i did find a dell Ubuntu reinstall.. not long ago
<ejv> michaeljfritz: lspci > pastebin
<Some_Person> xlq: same error
<xlq> Some_Person: :(
<ubuntujanne> not sure what pc it was made for
<urthmover> michaeljfritz: run lscpi from the commandline and the output will tell you what wifi adaptor your system identifies I believe
<ubuntujanne> i put it all on a dvd
<Some_Person> xlq: I'll post the output of route
<xlq> meLon: I don't know, but if all else fails, use a livecd.
<ejv> meLon: remove neth.ethN from your default run level
<ejv> meLon: and then stop your devices
<meLon> xlq thanks.  Seems if you wait 5 minutes it realizes it's hanging and fixes itself
<Some_Person> xlq: Destination: "ubuntu.local" Gateway: "*" Genmask: "255.255.255.255" Flags: "UH" Metric: "0" Ref:"0"
<meLon> ejv: I wasnt able to get it to boot, but now it's booting
<ejv> meLon: ok
<Some_Person> xlq: Use: "0" Iface: "eth0"
<Prodego> dxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<xlq> whoops, I forgot the netmask :\
<xlq> Some_Person: sorry about this :\
<michaeljfritz> mrwes - ok they were already ticked
<Some_Person> xlq: It's ok
<nickjohnson> When I load the 'hardware drivers' panel, it's empty - what do I need to do to populate it so I can install the NVidia binary drivers?
<Some_Person> xlq: So what now?
<michaeljfritz> I am running an update since the virgin install
<nickjohnson> I'm using Ubuntu 9,04
<michaeljfritz> perhaps that will fix this?
<ubuntujanne> but how to install firefox 3.5?
<mrwes> michaeljfritz, Ok.. now check System | Admin | Hardware Drivers to see if there are any drivers listed
<Berzerker> ubuntujanne, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<mrwes> michaeljfritz, ahh..you're updating now?
<ejv> people are so lazy lol
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, do: ip addr del 192.168.1.126
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, do: ip addr add 192.168.1.126/24
<xlq> whoops,
<xlq> make that
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, do: ip addr add 192.168.1.126/24 dev eth0
<Some_Person> "Not enough information: "dev" argument is required
<xlq> yeah :P
<Berzerker> Some_Person, look at his second line
<Some_Person> that was for the del command
<Some_Person> not the add command
<ubuntujanne> thanx
<ubuntujanne> started to download through terminal
<xlq> Some_Person: oh
<Xerran> Say for example I wanted to do this: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", can I also do it this way: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<ejv> yes
<gwildor> Xerran, yes, but i recommend picking apt-get or aptitude, and using only 1
<xlq> And now I'm confusing myself
<maco> Xerran: yes
<ejv> I recommend aptitude, the options are smarter
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop: ip addr del 192.168.1.125 dev eth0
<Xerran> gwildor: i heard aptitude was the better way to do it for everything
<maco> Xerran: aptitude will automatically remove things that were installed as dependencies and no longer needed. apt-get (nowadays) will tell you about them but not remove them
<Xerran> ejv: thx
<maco> Xerran: but aptitude can only do that if you install everything with aptitude
<Some_Person> hang on, i ran out of RAM space trying to make a zip file of the My Documents folder
<gwildor> Xerran, i prefer apt-get.... its preference... just pick one, or there may be problems later
<Guest77610> im getting no audio on my headset, it was playing sounds from the live cd
<savid> Is there a command that can print the pixel-size of an image?
<Some_Person> its freezing up
<urthmover> good lick michaeljfritz
<urthmover> luck
<xlq> maco, Xerran: indeed, but you can also mark packages as 'auto' with the M key, so that they are automatically removed when nothing that depends on it remains.
<ejv> get in the habit of using aptitude
<maco> xlq: yeah im just talking about whats automatic. the aptitude tui is a little too confusing for me to bother with
<Xerran> maco: a learning experience for me but on my next install of the OS i will do everything via aptitude
<xlq> maco: really? I find it pretty simple.
<Some_Person> xlq: Long error
<xlq> maco: ahh well, if you don't use aptitude, you might find 'deborphan' useful - it tells you about orphaned packages
<maco> xlq: well i never really used it til i went to the "select packages to install" thing when installing from a pxe boot
<xlq> Some_Person: is that an error, or just a warning?
<maco> xlq: yeah i know. tell  Xerran :P
<Some_Person> xlq: warning, but it says at the end "Cannot assign requested address"
<mjheagle8> does anyone know what happens if you mix two speeds of ram?
<maco> xlq, Xerran though i believe apt-get prompts you about whats unneeded now, so deborphan is no longer needed. if apt-get prompts you, you can then say "apt-get autoremove" and itll do it
<xlq> mjheagle8: iirc on modern machines it uses the slower speed
<Xerran> xlq: so basically if you use aptitude you will not have to worry about orphaned apps?
<ejv> with apt-get there are tons of additional tools that need memorizing, like apt-listbugs, apt-listchanges, apt-rdepends, etc etc etc., with aptitude, it's much more thought out: aptitude <command>, eg: aptitude install, aptitude remove, aptitude search, aptitude clean; less room for error Xerran
<maco> Xerran: right
<xlq> Xerran: generally, yeah. What annoyed me, though, was that my base Ubuntu install didn't come with any aptitude state, so I had to trawl through all the packages manually, stripping out stuff I didn't need.
<maco> ejv: aptitude cannot do all that apt-* can though. for example, you listed apt-rdepends. aptitude cant do that. nor can it do apt-file, that i am aware
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop: ip addr del 192.168.1.126 dev eth0
<Xerran> xlq: what version of ubuntu?
<Berzerker> Yay! I received an invitation to test jolicloud!
<xlq> Xerran: jaunty
<maco> xlq:  think thats because it uses dpkg on them during install
<Some_Person> xlq: Same warning, but no error at the end
<Alvaa> Hi! I'm new on Ubuntu and I need some help. I have downloaded "Flash player 10 64 Bit for Linux" and this is a *.so file - how can to install *.so files?
<xlq> maco: indeed
<xlq> Some_Person: right.
<ejv> apt-get has a big probelm with addressing the removal of packages, it does a great job at identifying what dependencies are required , but fails miserably when removing said package, leading inevitably to orphans on the system. the solution is aptitude.
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop, do: ip addr del 192.168.1.125 dev eth0
<slimnation7> im new to using ubuntu and im about to install it on my second computer, do i just pop the disk in and boot like i was installing windows?
<Xerran> maco: but for basic installs, upgrades, removals and purges aptitude works good?
<maco> ejv: ...not anymore so much
<kingmanor> ejv: thats why i use aptitude
<xlq> slimnation7: yep
<maco> Xerran: yes. and it even alphabetizes on search unlike apt-cache, which is nice
<ejv> yea
<Some_Person> xlq: Same warning, no error
<slimnation7> sweet thanks :)
<xlq> slimnation7: even better, you can actually *use* Ubuntu before you install it!
<ejv> im just pleading my case for aptitude > apt-get
<ejv> :)
<computer_> what do i use to create PDF files?
<maco> ejv: it USED TO be the case that apt-get didnt know about orphaned packages. it does now.
<ubuntujanne> sometimes when i look for new apps...i find alot/plenty on Linux..but seldom on Ubuntu deb
<mikebot> Evince is giving me problems when trying to print a pdf document, so is there another pdf viewer I can use to print from? Thanks.
<xlq> computer_: completely depends what you want to create them from.
<xlq> computer_: pdflatex, openoffice.org, ps2pdf, etc. etc.
<maco> ejv: it doesnt automatically remove htem in case you want them, but it does know theyre orphaned and inform you of that fact
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: ip addr add 192.168.1.126/24 dev eth0
<computer_> openoffice can create pdf file? cool
<ejv> i still see a lot of quirky behavior with apt-get
<maco> mikebot: okular?
<bryan_> test
<xlq> computer_: yep
<ubuntujanne> is there any app that can transform other kind of linux into Ubuntu deb?
<MOUD> Alvaa: you should have downloaded from the repositories instead of downloading the .so file
<ejv> purely on the basis of easier memorization, I recommend aptitude
<mikebot> maco: Thanks, I'll try that
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<computer_> can openoffice edit pdf files?
<xlq> ubuntujanne: alien, but don't expect it to work flawlessly
<VCoolio> Alvaa: you don't install .so files as far as I know, you put them in the right spot
<xlq> computer_: nope
<maco> computer_: yes
<FloodBot1> xlq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryan_> Can someone tell me how to change my name, I have a registered name but I'm using a cli client, irssi
<maco> computer_: there is a plugin to edit pdfs in OOo
<gwildor> ubuntujanne, like, use a .rpm on a .deb system?
<ejv> finally portage owns dpkg
<ejv> so suck it!
<Xerran> So any instructions I see to install a certain package I can do it the aptitude way?
<ejv> :D
<mikebot> maco: Will that work in gnome?
<gwildor> bryan_,   /nick newnick
<xlq> computer_: PDF files aren't really for editing. There are, however, a few tools to convert PDFs into text, etc. But it's a bit hit-and-miss, because PDFs don't contain enough structural data.
<computer_> maco, whats it called?
<bryan_> gwildor: Thank you
<xlq> FloodBot1: I'm just talking quickly!
<Xerran> like .deb etc?
<Alvaa> VCoolio: Bur i don't know the right spot :(
<computer_> ok
<ubuntujanne> Xerran yep..deb
<gwildor> Xerran, just run apt-get orphan after you apt-get remove something...
<maco> computer_: install openoffice.org-pdfimport i think
<konsumer> Howdy folks. Quick Question, Does VMWare WorkStation do the same thing as VirtualBox OSE ?
<felix_> i want to remove some entryes from access.log of apache2 with cut
<maco> mikebot: yeah you can use kde apps in gnome and vice versa just fine
<Xerran> gwildor: thx
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: route add 192.168.1.125/24 dev eth0
<konsumer> I want to install Xp in Ubuntu
<xlq> oops NONO
<mikebot> maco: Wonderful, thank you.
<xlq> Some_Person: sorry, on the laptop: ip addr add 192.168.1.125/24 dev eth0
<maco> Xerran: if it's a .deb that youre downloading, for that youd use "sudo dpkg -i" on it
<ejv> more reasons to try aptitude: better curses apps. better stdout formatting. so on. :)
<ubuntujanne> install xp on ubuntu?
<felix_> i want to remove some entryes from access.log of apache2 with cut can anyone tell me the command? cut -c 127.0.0.1 access.log does not work
<computer_> konsumer, google vmware player vs virtualbox
<konsumer> Cant decide whether to install VMWare WS or VirtualBox
<meisterlumpi> konsumer: vmware prob. does more..
<konsumer> Oh good
<ejv> konsumer: KVM
<konsumer> kvm eh
<Xerran> konsumer: i prefer virtualbox over vmware
<konsumer> never herd of that one
<ejv> Canonical is very much behind Ubuntu and KVM, google it bro
<ejv> trust me
<Xerran> konsumer: vmware is bloated imho
<xlq> Xerran: you can also use gdebi to install .deb files
<konsumer> Orly
<ubuntujanne> or you can get some kits that makes your ubuntu look more like window xp
<maco> ubuntujanne: alien can convert some rpms to debs and vice versa but it is not guaranteed to work
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<konsumer> I dont want the look of xp, i need it for running Maya 2009
<ubuntujanne> maco thanx
<computer_> i like virtualbox better :)
<mathew1331> siemka
<VCoolio> Alvaa:you could try ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/extensions, then restart and see if it shows up in the tools > add-ons > plugins tab
<mathew1331> :P
<maco> konsumer: go with virtualbox. kvm is not human-friendly.
<Xerran> xlq: thx but i think I will stick with aptitude, I need a challenge :P
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: route add 192.168.1.125/24 dev eth0
<konsumer> Ive tried VirtualBox OSE before, it feels limited
<ejv> KVM is not the KVM switch ur thinking of, it's kernel based virtualization, using a QEMU hypervisor
<VCoolio> Alvaa: restart firefox I mean
<xlq> Xerran: no, I meant individual .deb files
<ubuntujanne> maco where can i get hold of  "alien"?
<konsumer> but the only problem is that VMWare WS is not free :/
<Xerran> xlq: ok
<maco> ubuntujanne: sudo aptitude install alien
<Some_Person> xlq: "route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<Some_Person> "
<konsumer> I'll have to buy it.
<xlq> Some_Person: oh
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: route add 192.168.1.125 dev eth0
<maco> konsumer: there's a non-OSE version of vbox
<konsumer> Oh
<konsumer> If it open source ?
<konsumer> if it*
<meLon> Okay guys.  I have this wifi radar tool and I opened it up and dc'd from my router.  I'm unable to get my wlan0 iface to come up.  here is some information:  http://pastebin.com/m6e49748
<Alvaa> VCoolio: okay, i gonna try :)
<konsumer> is it**
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<MOUD> is there an alternative for openoffice?
<maco> konsumer: OSE = open source edition
<Xerran> konsumer: VirtualBox has far more frequent updates than vmware
<konsumer> Ah i see
<xlq> MOUD: KOffice, and also some individual light-weight programs like Abiword
<maco> konsumer: the non-OSE vbox is free for home use
<xlq> although I don't recommend Abiword, it's crashtastic.
<konsumer> Ok, looks like i need to find this VB non ose
<Some_Person> xlq: Why so many route commands on the laptop?
<ubuntujanne> maco..ok.im back
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop: route add 192.168.1.126 dev eth0
<ubuntujanne> alien..and then?..ive just opened up terminal
<maco> konsumer: virtualbox.org i think it's "PUE" .. Prsonal Use Edition
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: why do frequent updates make a programm better?
<nickjohnson> No matter what I do, I can't get any drivers to show up in the 'hardware drivers' panel. What am I doing wrong?
<konsumer> maco, Thanks for the info
<xlq> Some_Person: I only gave one route command for the laptop
<FreshCure> hey
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<MOUD> xlq: but which is better, openoffice or KOffice?
<konsumer> and thanks to everyone else :)
<Some_Person> xlq: No
<xlq> MOUD: opinion
<maco> ubuntujanne: just "alien foo.rpm" in whatever directory the rpm is and with the right name for it
<H8sMikeMoore> i like openoffice
<FreshCure> any ideas why kget keeps crashing out ?
<gwildor> MOUD, open office, it doesnt require qt or klibs
<konsumer> I'm actually running Xubuntu, but i figure its the same
<H8sMikeMoore> kget isnt that great yet use synaptic
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: when new OS's and technologies come out I guess..not to mention bug fixes
<mrwes> nickjohnson, do you have the restricted software sources enabled ?
<konsumer> but the Xubuntu channel takes some time to reply
<konsumer> this channel is quick ;)
<maco> H8sMikeMoore: what do kget and synaptic have in common?
<Skrypt> I screwed up my /boot/grub/menu.lst. When I selected Ubuntu (instead of XP) at the grub selection, it'd just begin to load and then redirect me to the menu. I then installed the ext2 fs-driver on XP but couldn't even see the partition for Ubuntu. When I go to install Ubuntu now (inside XP) it says it's still installed. How do I recover that partition?
<FreshCure> thansk H8sMikeMoore
<emcpn> #ubuntu-gr
<foufou> hello
<nickjohnson> mrwes: As far as I know, yes. I can see the nvidia-glx-* packages in the package management tool
<kaddi> hello foufou
<xlq> Some_Person: oh, right, there has been a mistake
<VCoolio> Alvaa: or try to create a plugins folder and put it in there; or launch firefox like this: LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/plugin.so firefox
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: ip addr add 192.168.1.126/24 dev eth0
<maco> FreshCure: er H8sMikeMoore doesnt make sense. synaptic isnt a replacement for kget
<mrwes> nickjohnson, check to be sure -- sys | admin | software sources
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: I have a purchased version of vmware and I have VB and I can tell you that VB gets updates quicker
<maco> H8sMikeMoore: getting confused with kpackagekit?
<gwildor> kget == wget
<H8sMikeMoore> maco - yeah
<FreshCure> Yeah I know maco
<MOUD> then I'll install openoffice, why should I install qt or Klibs on my ubuntu if I might not use them. :)
<nickjohnson> "Proprietary devices for drivers (Restricted)" is checked
<xlq> gwildor: ?!?!
<Berzerker> I'm having trouble formatting a flash drive on gparted.
<FreshCure> he means seach synaptic for another bt client
<FreshCure> I asume he does
<Berzerker> I get an error when trying to make it FAT32
<gwildor> MOUD, yes, id only use koffice, if i had kde (kubuntu)
<Some_Person> xlq: "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<H8sMikeMoore> no i got it confused with another program
<mrwes> nickjohnson, backports too?
<xlq> Some_Person: hmm, oh right.
<FreshCure> oh
<H8sMikeMoore> sorry
<FreshCure> lol
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop: ping 192.168.1.126
<felix_> i need to remove all lines matching 127.0.0.1 from access.log. can anyone tell me the piped command? im noob
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: I find vmware to be more stable than vb, many updates could also mean the the programm was very buggy to begin with
<nickjohnson> mrwes: I don't see an option labelled backports - where is it?
<xlq> felix_: sed -i '/127.0.0.1/d' myfile
<Some_Person> xlq: no responses
<xlq> felix_: that alters myfile
<maco> FreshCure: ubuntu includes a bt client
<xlq> :\
<maco> FreshCure: its called Transmission
<felix_> sed removes entire lines xlq ??
<FreshCure> Yeah I just noticed :D
<xlq> felix_: it can, ys
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: i run vmware server on my debian couple of years, can't complain
<maco> FreshCure: or if youre on kubuntu, ktorrent
<xlq> *yes
<nickjohnson> Oh, under 'updates'?
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: when it comes to stability you may have a point :P
<felix_> xlq with that pattern?
<firecrotch> Some_Person: whats the problem that you're having? if I recall correct, you're trying to transfer files between two computers directly connected with an ethernet cable?
<MOUD> what's a good alternative for Windows Live Messenger for linux that has as many features as possible? (like audio only and webcam)
<xlq> felix_: oh wait, uh, . matches any char sorry
<Some_Person> firecrotch: That's what I want to do
<xlq> MOUD: aMSN
<gwildor> Some_Person, do you have a crossover cable?
<emil1111> hello, I have two laptops both connected with ethernet, how can I make a file transfer between them?
<Some_Person> gwildor: no
<nickjohnson> I've enabled backports too, still nothing in the hardware drivers list
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: beware, I am talking only about the desktop version of said virtualization apps.
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: :-) well the thing is vb is free, vm ware for windows not..
<mrwes> nickjohnson, under the updates tab
<xlq> felix_: sed '/127\.0\.0\.1/d' deletes all lines with 127.0.0.1 in them
<Skrypt> I screwed up my /boot/grub/menu.lst. When I selected Ubuntu (instead of XP) at the grub selection, it'd just begin to load and then redirect me to the menu. I then installed the ext2 fs-driver on XP but couldn't even see the partition for Ubuntu. When I go to install Ubuntu now (inside XP) it says it's still installed. How do I recover that partition?
<gwildor> MOUD, afaik, the only msn messenger on linux that has webcam is amsn
<Some_Person> xlq: if it helps, from the laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252767/
<MOUD> I see
<gwildor> Some_Person, well you will need one, there are directions online how to make one.... thats why it wont work for you
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: I have not experience with DC solutions of them
<nickjohnson> mrwes: Right - I ticked backports there, still nothing showing up
<firecrotch> Some_Person: Both machines have IP addresses on the same subnet?
<Alvaa> VCoolio: there is already a plugins folder including an other .so file. i copied my new .so file in there and restarted firefox but nothing happens
<Some_Person> firecrotch: I don't know
<gwildor> Some_Person, no amount  of configuration will stop you from needing a crossover cable....unless they are  both macintosh
<felix_> xlq, cool works, and how would be the patter for all lines matching localhost?
<gwildor> firecrotch, he doesnt have a crossover... the configs are irrelivant atm
<MOUD> is 0.97.2 the latest version? It's a year old
<xlq> firecrotch: I've given 192.168.1.125 to the desktop's eth0 and 192.168.1.126 to the laptop's eth0
<gwildor> MOUD, probably
<xlq> felix_: ehh...  sed '/localhost/d' will delete all lines matching localhost, is that what you want?
<notbenh> hello all, weird issue NetworkManager seems to not remember conection configs
<firecrotch> gwildor: some NICs have auto-crossover
<MOUD> ok, I'll give a try
<gwildor> xlq, i appreas you have done that stuff right...just need the crossover.
<VCoolio> Alvaa: it didn't show up in about:plugins? what version of firefox?
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: the thing that annoyed me working in a DC was going to reboot a server and looking fruitlessly only to find out it was a vm :P
<xlq> gwildor: heh, we already got a ping
<gwildor> firecrotch, afaik, not one single onboard does..
<felix_> xlq, yes, i want to delete the entire line, not just the word
<xlq> felix_: yes, indeed
<MOUD> thanks xlq and gwildor
<notbenh> currently it has nothing under the wired tab in the GUI though there are files under system-connections
<xlq> felix_: sed won't actually modify the file without the -i switch though
<notbenh> tried /etc/inet.d/NetworkManager restart and still nothing
<Alvaa> VCoolio: Namoroka, Firefox 3.6a1
<Some_Person> xlq: So what now?
<xlq> Some_Person: can you please paste the output of this, on the laptop?  ip addr show eth0 | grep inet
<notbenh> ifconfig eth0 up and down appear to work but I still can not ping
<firecrotch> Some_Person: back to basics, I suppose.  Make sure that one of your cards can do auto-crossover
<notbenh> resolve.conf looks fine
<xlq> firecrotch: IT CAN
<Some_Person> firecrotch: I have no idea
<notbenh> can any one think of anything that Ive missed?
<xlq> notbenh: what're you trying to ping?
<gwildor> or just spend the 5 minutes, and make a crossover
<xlq> gwildor: the crossover is NOT the problem
<VCoolio> Alvaa: ok, you did put the .so in the plugins folder from firefox-3.6 then?
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: sry, tele
<Some_Person> xlq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252769/
<xlq> ahh damn, it's got two addresses :\
<Xerran> meisterlumpi: np
<Alvaa> VCoolio: i want to try 64 bit flash player, for this i need 64 bit browser, that's the one i found
<notbenh> xlq: google.com and http://google.com
<meLon> I used a program that lets me scan for routers (I think it was called WiFi Radar) and now my wlan0 will not come up.  I get this error:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up >> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device.  I am very confused
<VCoolio> Alvaa: I don't have 64 bit, so can't really help there
<notbenh> xlq:  both return the unknown host error
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop: ip addr del 192.168.1.125/24 dev eth0
<nickjohnson> mrwes: any further ideas?
<Some_Person> xlq: ok
<xlq> notbenh: can you ping 74.125.67.100?
<xlq> Some_Person: try the ping on the desktop again
<Some_Person> xlq: Still nothing
<xlq> :(
<notbenh> xlq: yes
<mrwes> nickjohnson, no I don't sorry
<firecrotch> Some_Person: from the laptop: traceroute ip_of_desktop
<xlq> Alvaa: you can get the 64-bit flash player from Adobe's website. They say it's very unstable but it's been OK for me.
<xlq> notbenh: then it's probably your resolv.conf
<firecrotch> Some_Person:  you may not have traceroute installed, if you don't, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Some_Person> installing now
<notbenh> xlq: I
<ubuntujanne> ok im off..thanx for all the help GUys
<Alvaa> i already dl it form adobe site, but i don't get it work
<notbenh> xlq: I'll poke at it again
<notbenh> xlq:  thanks
<kaddi> bye ubuntujanne :)
<xlq> notbenh: are you configuring manually or using dhcp?
<meisterlumpi> Xerran: gotta go, pick up my brother, nice talking to you
<Some_Person> firecrotch: E: Couldn't find package traceroot
<VCoolio> Alvaa: did you put the plugin in .mozilla/firefox/blah or in the folder for firefox-3.6? You should do the latter
<ubuntujanne> im gonna use Ubuntu 64 on my next pc project
<xlq> Some_Person: traceroute
<Some_Person> ah
<notbenh> xlq: manual
<Some_Person> that was stupid
<ubuntujanne> cyaĺl L8er
<xlq> notbenh: what does your resolv.conf contain now?
<Alvaa> VCoolio: okay, but you helped me a lot :) now i knoe that i can't install .so files =)
<Alvaa> xlq: i already dl it form adobe site, but i don't get it work
<xlq> Alvaa: what's wrong with it?
<dp> trying to start some c++ development... where do I find stream.h and other "standard" headers?
<xlq> Alvaa: does firefox load the plugin? (about:plugins)
<kekeke> if i want users to stop entering directories outside of their home, do i have to jail them? or if there is a specific folder i dont want them to access, is this possible?
<Alvaa> xlq: the DL was a .so file and i don't know how to work with this
<Alvaa> xlq: no, it doesn't
<Some_Person> firecrotch, xlq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252771/
<mrwes> Alvaa, you need to copy the .so file to the mozilla/plugin directory
<xlq> Alvaa: I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugin/
<xlq> Alvaa: I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<unop> kekeke, a chroot/jail would be the easiest way
<kekeke> unop i've heard they are hard to set up, especially for inexperiences users such as myself, do you have any easy to follow resources to do this?
<firecrotch> Some_Person: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig /all from both machines?
<kekeke> *inexperienced
<Some_Person> firecrotch: The desktop has no internet
<xlq> Some_Person: this is really frustrating, if I were standing there I'd do it in a couple of minutes :\
<Alvaa> xlq: the so file is in the plugins folder
<notbenh> xlq: #Generated by NetworkManager and the 3 ip's for the nameservers
<xlq> Alvaa: ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so exists?
<Some_Person> xlq: Well, what's the problem?
<unop> kekeke, this should start you off https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Alvaa> xlq: but the firefox folder is on my desktop, is this a problem?
<kekeke> thanks unop
<xlq> Alvaa: no, put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<konsumer> Thanks or the help. Peace.
<xlq> Alvaa: also, are you sure you downloaded the 64-bit version?
<unop> kekeke, i would suggest that you understand the concept first - which might require some extra background reading - before you go ahead and set it up
<Laice> o/
<kekeke> ok
<Laice> got a font question
<Some_Person> firecrotch: /all: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Alvaa> xlq: ~/.mozilla/ doesn't exist
<xlq> Alvaa: you can create it
<xlq> Alvaa: are you using a terminal for this?
<Alvaa> xlq: i try .....
<fudgecake> Hi - I'm having a problem and it's rather weird. When I open terminal to do whatever, it keeps printing lots of ~ at random stages, even causing me to abort downloads. Is there anything that would make this occur? Doesn't seem to happen in anything other than terminal :P
<notbenh> xlq: ya that was it, dont know what it was but I moved resolv and then did it by hand and things are back up again
<xlq> Alvaa: well, if you're using a file manager
<Alvaa> xlq: i'm a newbie on linux / ubuntu
<notbenh> xlq: thanks
<nhn> Hi.
<nhn> Is the arl1e driver broken in karmic?
<xlq> Alvaa: ok, erm, where is libflashplayer.so?
<firecrotch> Some_Person: is that from the desktop?
<Some_Person> firecrotch: both
<firecrotch> er
<xlq> <firecrotch> Some_Person: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig /all from both machines?
<xlq> firecrotch: that's a rather botched half-Windows command you've got there
<firecrotch> Sorry, I'm stuck in Windows mode lol
<Alvaa> xlq/ i downloaded a 64 bit firefox called namoroka and unzipped it on my desk
<nhn> I just upgraded a laptop from jaunty, and it fails to load a driver for the ethernet card (atheros ar8113) which worked fine under jaunty
<afed> wlan card
<Alvaa> xlq: i downloaded a 64 bit firefox called namoroka and unzipped it on my desk
<firecrotch> Some_Person: ifconfig will suffice :)
<Some_Person> i can't pastebin from the desktop
<xlq> Alvaa: but I'm trying to help you install flash player, not the entire web browser!
<Alvaa> xlq: from there i can start it. and there is also a folder called "plugins" in this folder i copied the so file
<xlq> Alvaa: what, ~/Desktop/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<Some_Person> firecrotch: from the laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252774/
<Alvaa> xlq: yes, the browser works, but it isn't in /.mozilla/
<nickjohnson> Okay, stupid question: I ran nvidia-xconfig, and now it's using the nvidia drivers... which are acting terribly. How do I set it back to non-nvidia until I can get things working
<Alvaa> xlq: yes
<nickjohnson> ?
<xlq> Some_Person: that looks correct
<Alvaa> xlq: ~/Desktop/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<firecrotch> Some_Person: is it the same except for the IP address on the desktop?
<xlq> Alvaa: yes
<xlq> Alvaa: open a terminal, and type this: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins && cp ~/Desktop/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/ && echo OK
<xlq> Alvaa: and then press enter
<Some_Person> firecrotch: The desktop has no IP
<mrwes> xlq, you're the best :) run'em all together heh
<xlq> Some_Person: on the desktop, run: ip addr add 192.168.1.125/24 dev eth0
<Alvaa> xlq: done
<Some_Person> xlq: now it has an ip
<xlq> Alvaa: did it say "OK"?
<xlq> Some_Person: try pinging again
<Alvaa> xlq: yes
<xlq> Alvaa: is firefox running?
<Some_Person> xlq: Ping works
<xlq> Some_Person: what about the scp command?
<Alvaa> xlq: not at the moment
<xlq> Alvaa: ok. Start firefox
<GreyWanderer> uuurk. 1383 nicks...
<Alvaa> xlq: from desk?
<mrwes> typical
<xlq> Alvaa: yeah
<Alvaa> xlq: runs
<Some_Person> xlq: It doesn't look like it's doing anything
<dAnon> for some reason I can't install any flashplayerr
<dAnon> can someone upload the most recent flashplugin-nonfree.so for me?
<xlq> Alvaa: type "about: plugins" into the address bar
<dAnon> I can't install it in the system at all :P
<Laice> anyone know the best free tahoma font that works well with ubuntu under wine in jaunty?
<Alvaa> xlq: it's not shown .. :/
<freshmeat> I'm having issues getting Quake 3 Arena demo up and running. So far, I have done 'sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh', but I get errors in a black console that pops up. The script seems to be attempting to load files that aren't there.
<xlq> Alvaa: have you still got that terminal?
<Laice> the ones i've tried from the net seem to brake up in the alerts from the system tray, otherwise it works well inside steam itself
<Alvaa> xlq: yes
<xlq> Alvaa: type this into it: file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<xlq> Some_Person: can you traceroute?
<Some_Person> xlq: command?
<pitzi> hi lads
<xlq> Some_Person: oh, the desktop hasn't got traceroute :\
<pitzi> can anyone give me a hand
<xlq> Some_Person: on the laptop, can you "traceroute 192.168.1.125" ?
<pitzi> i cant seem to get the 1280x1024 resolution
<Whitor> !ask pitzi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pitzi
<Alvaa> xlq: done, it says "/home/janek/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped"
<pitzi> here's my xorg.conf file
<pitzi> Section "Device"
<pitzi> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<pitzi> EndSection
<pitzi> Section "Monitor"
<pitzi> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot1> pitzi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xlq> lol at pitzi
<Whitor> lol
<xlq> Alvaa: well that looks OK :\
<mrwes> heh
<xlq> FloodBot1: you're a very good bot
<pharsalus> That's why he's number 1
<pitzi> yeh but cant get 1280x1024
<mrwes> xlq, she doesn't have the free flash player installed does she?
<mrwes> or he
<mrwes> heh
<Some_Person> xlq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252778/
<xlq> mrwes: what free flash player?
<xlq> Some_Person: ahh crap
<xlq> it's going the wrong way
<Darael> xlq: gnash or swfdec?
<xlq> Darael: do those actually work?
<Lasivian> are there any cellphones out there that will tether out of the box with Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> xlq: can you tell it to go the right way?
<pitzi> so can anyone help?
<Darael> xlq: variably, but they aren't bad.
<mrwes> xlq: I was thinking of gnash
<xlq> mrwes: I thought that was still really really alpha
<Alvaa> xlq: google says i need " nspluginwrapper" to install the 64 bit flash player
<Some_Person> xlq: i can't ping it any more
<xlq> Some_Person: which way are you trying to ping?
<pitzi> ok found out how to paste. so heres my xorg.conf can anyone tell me how to get 1280x1024?
<xlq> Some_Person: strange thing is, the laptop should be routing through eth0, since that's the longest-prefix route
<pitzi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252779/
<Some_Person> The odd part is that I don't have a 192.168.1.64 on my network
<xlq> Some_Person: yes, that is odd :|
<Some_Person> nevermind all this
<Some_Person> i managed to get my flash drive to work
<xlq> lol
<xlq> Some_Person: I'm really sorry I've used up so much of your time, though
<pitzi> well what can i say
<pitzi> thansk for nothing
<Some_Person> its ok
<xlq> pitzi: have you tried the GNOME display settings?
<pitzi> yeh
<pitzi> but that rez isnt listed
<xlq> pitzi: What device have you got? What driver are you using? etc. etc.
<gwildor> what card do you have?
<pitzi> ati x1900xt
<xlq> Some_Person: as you may know, networking can ... get a bit complicated :\
<pitzi> hyunday l90d+
<Some_Person> now how do i format a hard drive?
<pitzi> but going through a belkin switch2 kvm
<xlq> Some_Person: what do you want to format it for?
<xlq> Some_Person: I thought you were going to reinstall Windows
<Some_Person> wait i found the problem
<Some_Person> the ethernet cable fell out
<xlq> ?!
<xlq> O_o
<Darael> !?
<Some_Person> i am going to reinstall windows
<Some_Person> but i need to format first
<xlq> Some_Person: the Windows installer formats, doesn't it?
<gwildor> it does
<Some_Person> it's having trouble reading the drive
<Some_Person> so i'm going to format it
<xlq> Some_Person: consider it might be a hardware fault
<xlq> Some_Person: what sort of trouble?
<pitzi> lads? dont leave me...
<pitzi> :)
<tsrk> i installed a graphics driver that messed up my machine, how can I remove it from the command line?
<Some_Person> it doesn't give an error; it just hangs
<Some_Person> the drive is readable in ubuntu
<Some_Person> i'm going to try formatting and then reinstalling
<gwildor> *where* does it hang?
<gwildor> err, when
<VCoolio> pitzi: isn't there some ati settings app in system > administration where you can set the res?
<mrwes> the cable fell out????????????? damn!
<xlq> pitzi: what architecture? x86 or x86_64?
<kekeke> VCoolio is there any way i can prevent a user from entering just 1 directory?
<pitzi> no restricted drivers in 9.04
<maco> Some_Person: windows install disk can format the drive....
<Darael> tsrk: have you tried booting in recovery mode and using the xfix thingy?
<pitzi> x86
<Some_Person> maco: IT ISN"T WORKING
<coordinador> hi
<maco> Some_Person: oh
<Darael> some_ignore tht!
<tsrk> Darael, what's xfix do? I just need to know what the package is called
<xlq> pitzi: install fglrx
<pitzi> how do u do that
<VCoolio> kekeke: is there a reason to ask me? try sudo chmod 700 on the directory if root owns it
<maco> pitzi: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<GreyWanderer> oh, and don't forget to add the right repo
<Darael> tsrk: it would sort out graphical problems (in theory).
<GreyWanderer> (if it's not already added)
<pitzi> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<pitzi> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<kekeke> VCoolio sorry for some reason i thought i was talking to you earlier
<kekeke> lol
<kekeke> ty anyways
<tsrk> Darael, alright, i'll try it, thanks
<GreyWanderer> I personally found that driver kept screwing with my computer, so I removed it. Back to the working opensource driver... sigh
<VCoolio> kekeke: use chmod -R to make recursive
<kekeke> kk thanks
<Some_Person> so does anyone know how to format a hard drive in ubuntu?
<xlq> kekeke: read about UNIX file and directory permissions and how they work
<xlq> Some_Person: mkfs
<mrwes> Some_Person, use gparted
<Some_Person> it doesn't have gparted installed
<xlq> mrwes has a better idea, yes
<GreyWanderer> Some_Person: do you really mean "format" (remake the sectors), or do you mean make a filesystem on a drive?
<mrwes> Some_Person, so install it
<Some_Person> and it has no internet connection
<GreyWanderer> uh.
<Some_Person> GreyWanderer: format
<icarus> i am haveing some trobule makeing portal work with wine
<GreyWanderer> Some_Person: in what sense? the old-school sense of rewriting all of the sector bounding data?
<xlq> icarus: the wine channels might be a better place
<GreyWanderer> I know of at least two senses that "format" is used in.
<Viking_> hello
<xlq> I think I'm going, before I get some sort of psychological disorder.
<Some_Person> I just want to blow all the data to nothing and start completely clean, to the point where windows installer has the best chance of reading it
<xlq> Some_Person: well you could dd all over it
<GreyWanderer> *nod*
<Viking_> i just lost 1.5 terabyte using dd
<GreyWanderer> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your-drive bs=1M
<mrwes> Some_Person, sudo apt-get install gparted and then use it to format the drive, just make sure it's not mounted, otherwise it'll be locked
<Some_Person> mrwes: IT HAS NO INTERNET
<GreyWanderer> Viking_: ouch. messy.
<Darael> Viking_: ouch.
<Viking_> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc [1,2]  of=/dev/sda1
<Viking_> this is what i did
<mrwes> heh
<xlq> I think removing gparted from the Ubuntu livecd was a really stupid idea :(
<urthmover> I'll just say one thing to spice things up
<Viking_> and i need to get all my data back on the sa1
<GreyWanderer> Viking_: like, huh? That's not even a legal dd.
<xlq> Viking_: what's this [1,2] syntax?
<mrwes> Some_Person, what files system do you want to format it to?
<gwildor> or just use cfdisk to wipe it
<urthmover> Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants
<Darael> xlq: what?  it's on my live cd.
 * urthmover drops the knowlege
<Viking_> sorry
<xlq> Darael: what version
<Some_Person> mrwes: ntfs
<Darael> xlq: jaunty.
<xlq> Darael: really?
<Darael> yup.
<xlq> Oh right.
<Some_Person> mrwes: I want to wipe the whole drive, not just its only partition
<coordinador> i have a problem with openoffice
<Viking_> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sda1
<xlq> Then this Kubuntu CD must have some KDE equivalent which I didn't know the name of.
<GreyWanderer> mm?
<mrwes> Some_Person, what /dev/ is it?
<GreyWanderer> it's not ALL kde tools, you know
<Viking_> can anyone tell me way to restore files on sda1
<kaddi> xlq i think it's called partitionmanager in kubuntu
<Some_Person> mrwes: /dev/sda
<xlq> Some_Person: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/thedrive bs=1M
<GreyWanderer> Viking_: I don't know if you can, to be frank.
<xlq> Some_Person: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<mrwes> sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda
<Darael> Viking_: You could try testdisk, but it's not very hopeful.
<GreyWanderer> Some_Person: what drive is it? The first drive in the system?
<xlq> Some_Person: be careful though, playing around with dd as root :)
<xlq> mrwes: you probably don't want to do that
<Some_Person> i'm just wiping a hard drive
<Viking_> i lost all my picturers everything music important docs
<GreyWanderer> yeah, WHICH hard drive? i.e. what does Ubuntu think it's called? sda? sdb? sdc?
<xlq> GreyWanderer: he said sda
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to use grep to change case-sensitive file names/extensions in a web document
<GreyWanderer> he did?
<coordinador> when i print, i cannot set the top margin as in the document (the printed document has very little top margin, the original document in openoffice has different margin)
<xlq> Viking_: well at least you learnt: 1. to keep backups, and 2. to be careful with powertools!
<derenrich> D3RGPS31: more specific?
<Viking_> well that was my backup drive
<D3RGPS31> derenrich: i don't think i can be more simple than that
<Darael> Viking_: well, as I say, testdisk _might_ help, but the thing is that you overwrote at leastsome of it.
<xlq> D3RGPS31: grep doesn't change, it only searches. Use sed. Or, if sed isn't powerful enough, awk.
<Some_Person> xlq: will this take a long time? 40GB drive
<D3RGPS31> xlq: thank you :o
<Skrypt> I screwed up my /boot/grub/menu.lst. When I selected Ubuntu (instead of XP) at the grub selection, it'd just begin to load and then redirect me to the menu. I then installed the ext2 fs-driver on XP but couldn't even see the partition for Ubuntu. When I go to install Ubuntu now (inside XP) it says it's still installed. How do I recover that partition?
<derenrich> D3RGPS31: exactly what names do you want to change?
<Viking_> thanks darael
<derenrich> D3RGPS31: also the answer is no grep won't do that
<Viking_> i just dont wanna loose more so
<tsrk> does anyone know how i can find the package name of the proprietary driver i just installed?
<D3RGPS31> derenrich: i know, i read
<xlq> I'm off now
<bruce927> Does anyone else experience sound corruption from within pidgin?
<Viking_> i wanna do this right
<derenrich> D3RGPS31: ...?
<jedc> unop, couldnt he do that just using permissions?
<Viking_> wish i nevr messed with that dd
<icarus> the best way to delete everything on a hard drive is by sticing it in the oven at 320<X this will get you to something nknown as the curre point which all magents lose their magnetism
<bruce927> If it helps, I'm using an ALC268
<Darael> Viking_: if you've got the originals, you could make a new filesystem on the backup drive and just recreate the backup.  Possibly slower, but certain to work.
<Skrypt> I'm trying to install GRUB2 via LiveCD to recover a partition which I somehow hid entirely... How can I get fdisk to show the Ubuntu partition?  I know it's still there because gparted shows the memory is still in use and when I attempt to install Ubuntu in XP, it says I have to uninstall first?
<mrwes> xlq, I guess this then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Viking_> yes i am giving testdisk a go
<Viking_> hope to recover all years of files
<mizerydearia> Does Ubuntu store a log/history of applications installed?  I want to determine how early mdadm was installed so as to determine if it is a necessary package or if it is okay to remove it.
<Viking_> thanks alot darael
<mrwes> mizerydearia, in the synaptic manager, yes
<firecrotch> icarus, that wouldn't work. if they can recover all the data off the hard drives from the last space shuttle that blew up, I doubt putting it in your over would work
<Viking_> Darael thank you
<D3RGPS31> derenrich: eg, i have afew web documents that points to file_a.HTML and file_B.html, etc..., the files are named FILE_A.HTML and FILE_B.HTML, etc...
<Darael> Viking_: Don't thank me until you get your stuff back.
<Viking_> well just try to be polite here
<Some_Person> How long will that dd command take?
<Viking_> i was fixing daughter notebook
<Darael> Viking_: I know.  But I don't deserve thanks unless you get it back... ne?
<Berzerker> Wow jolicloud is awesome.
<dare> firecrotch: i'm sure those were a lot more durable
<derenrich> Some_Person: you can get progress info, see the man page for details how
<mizerydearia> mrwes, Where in the synaptic manager?
<Berzerker> anyone who has a netbook should check it out
<kiaas_> On vbox(the closed source version) with USB support..how do I make it attach a USB dvd burner? I don't want ubuntu using it, just Vbox.
<Viking_> ill buy u beer if i get it
<dare> firecrotch: probably incased in many inches of titanium >:)
<mrwes> mizerydearia, file | history
<Viking_> i am right now not to happy
<Viking_> when i realized i messed up
<mrwes> mizerydearia, or click the status button, then installed
<Viking_> well we live we learn
<Some_Person> derenrich: while its running?
<Berzerker> kiaas_, should be a setting to bypass USB devices somewhere in the settings menu
<derenrich> Some_Person: yeah
<derenrich> Some_Person: you can get the info on any running dd process
<Berzerker> kiaas_, never used Vbox, but all VM programs I've used have a setting like that
<GreyWanderer> yeah, SIGCONT, isn't it?
<GreyWanderer> (for dd's progress)
<firecrotch> dare: standard hard drives :)
<unperson> What's the proper way to change the hostname on my Jaunty system?  Will the hostname command change everything that needs to be changed?  I gather there used to be a way to do it via the GUI, but I think it's gone.
<kiaas_> Berzerker, I have the setting set, it gets ignored by ubuntu preventing vbox from taking control of it as far as I can tell
<firecrotch> dare: parts of them were melted
 * derenrich doesn't remember and checks the man page everytime
<dare> firecrotch: ic
<Berzerker> kiaas_, no idea then
<prince_jammys> !hostname > unperson
<ubottu> unperson, please see my private message
<kiaas_> Berzerker, I guess I can transfer it to my file server, then burn it from my iMac.
<Some_Person> derenrich: how?
<poisonkiller> does anybody know, how to make VPN autoconnect on resuming from suspend?
<derenrich> Some_Person: kill -USR1 $pid where $pid is the pid of the dd process
<derenrich> Some_Person: which you can get from ps
<Some_Person> kill? won't that kill it?
<derenrich> Some_Person: I swear it's in the man page
<GreyWanderer> no, not quite.
<derenrich> Some_Person: no kill is used to send signals
<derenrich> Some_Person: if it sends SIG_KILL then it'll kill
<GreyWanderer> Anyhow, I'm out of here. Bye all.
<Some_Person> wow, what smart person thought of that name
<derenrich> Some_Person: well it defaults to SIG_KILL
<prince_jammys> no, it doesn't
<dca> My Hibernate is not working.. On hibernation it is locking the system and showing the loginn screen..
<prince_jammys> thankfully
<derenrich> prince_jammys: what does it default do?
<prince_jammys> TERM
 * derenrich always uses killall -9
<derenrich> oic
<jedc> lol
<prince_jammys> -9 is extreme
<unperson> prince_jammys, At least half of ubottu's info is out of date.  On jaunty there is no System -> Administration -> Networking
<Some_Person> how do i get the process id from ps?
<derenrich> Some_Person: you might need ps -e depending where you are doing this from
<savid> In network:/// is it possible to connect to a server using a password?  We have a windows share that requires a specific password (but no username)
<derenrich> Some_Person: it's the number next to the word dd
<prince_jammys> TERM QUIT HUP, all these can also kill a process.
<Some_Person> got it
<derenrich> kk
<Some_Person> the -e was what i needed
<dca>   My Hibernate is not working.. On hibernation it is locking the system and showing the loginn screen..Please help
<jedc> unperson, there is a network tools
<kansan> i accidentally shut down mysql down with a kill -9.  as a reward i now cant start mysql and i see:  /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' fai error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<prince_jammys> unperson: sorry.
<prince_jammys> unperson: i don't have jaunty either to verify. but the files mentioned should be there, as well as the hostname command.
<unperson> jedc, Yeah, but that's not what you want.  The thing they're referring to is gone.
<Some_Person> it didn't do anything
<Some_Person> i ran "sudo kill -USR1 6178" and nothing happened
<unperson> prince_jammys, Yeah, I guess there's a bit of a trick to not locking yourself out of sudo, and it's not 100% clear to me how to accomplish that.
<derenrich> Some_Person: it printed output on the window u ran dd in
<Some_Person> no it didn't
<derenrich> Some_Person: should have
<Some_Person> hang on theres another dd in the ps output
<Some_Person> ok that worked
<derenrich> Some_Person: ok
<derenrich> Some_Person: it tells u how much it has outputed so far? i can't remember
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> 34GB at this point
<Some_Person> and it gives the speed
<derenrich> Some_Person: fast. /dev/random is way slower (which is what i wipe drives with)
<Some_Person> It says it's going at 37.4 MB/s
<Some_Person> Is there any advantage to /dev/random?
<derenrich> not really
<derenrich> afaik nobody has recovered data that has been wiped with /dev/zero
<dca>  My Hibernate is not working.. On hibernation it is locking the system and showing the loginn screen..
<Some_Person> i already saved this person's data
<derenrich> Some_Person: nobody will recover it from the drive
<Some_Person> theres no need to
<Darael> Some_Person: if you had had sensitive stuff on there, several passes of /dev/random would make it basically impossible to recover, but you don't need it really.
<derenrich> Some_Person: right but i assume you're wiping it because there's sensitive material on the drive
<Some_Person> no
<derenrich> Some_Person: why are you wiping it?
<Some_Person> i'm wiping it because i suspect its corrupted
<derenrich> o
<Some_Person> no space left on device
<Some_Person> that means its done right?
<derenrich> yeah
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having trouble running something from the terminal. I have downloaded a tar.gz file and extracted it to my desktop. There is a single extracted file which has no extension, although it has been assigned a WINE icon. I can't run it from the terminal, or even open it with a text editor, yet I know this script works because I have seen other people using it. Any suggestions?
<Darael> derenrich: using /dev/random will eat away at your entropy pool, so it might be better to use /dev/urandom. Though is that a little less secure?
<SealedWithAKiss> I believe it's some kind of binary file.
<Darael> SealedWithAKiss: you may have to give it executable permissions first.
<derenrich> Darael: true. I did use urandom. /dev/random is way slower since it will block when you run out of entropy (I think)
<Some_Person> i assume that wiping it this way will remove any corruption
<Artisteanonyme> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Berzerker> why doesn't firefox 3.0 update to 3.5?
<mrwes> list?
<mrwes> heh
<derenrich> Some_Person: not sure about that
<VCoolio> Berzerker: it's a different package
<mrwes> o/ Dr_Willis
<derenrich> Berzerker: because ubuntu is silly
<SealedWithAKiss> Darael, I can r-w-x the file. I checked permissions.
<Some_Person> i even put a new ribbon cable on it for good measure
<maco> Berzerker: because it a major version release
<Darael> SealedWithAKiss: hmm.  no idea then.
<Berzerker> so....wouldn't people want it to update it
<maco> Berzerker: only security updates are automatic. 3.5 is packaged for jaunty though
<derenrich> Berzerker: the ff3.5 package exists you just need to update manually
<maco> Berzerker: new versions can introduce new security issues and bugs, so they are not automatic
<Some_Person> yay! windows installer now working
<Berzerker> how do I update it?
<maco> Berzerker: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Berzerker> besides uninsatlling firefox 3 and installing 3.5
<derenrich> i'm not sure if you should uninstall first, i'm unclear on that point
<maco> Berzerker: itll be in your menu as "Shiretoko" so you dont have Firefox listed twice then stare at them like "er...which one...?"
 * derenrich runs minefield atm
<kaddi> you don't need to uninstall it first. I have both running side by side
<derenrich> kaddi: using the same profile?
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having trouble running something from the terminal. I have downloaded a tar.gz file and extracted it to my desktop. There is a single extracted file which has no extension, although it has been assigned a WINE icon. I can't run it from the terminal, or even open it with a text editor, yet I know this script works because I have seen other people using it. Any suggestions?
<kaddi> derenrich well originally yes, cause my old profile got copied over, however since then they went their own ways
<derenrich> SealedWithAKiss: have you tried running it in wine?
<gwildor> SealedWithAKiss, sh thescript
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, you tried ./scriptname from the terminal?
<stonith> Hey I have an off topic question.  I have a car that hasn't been running for 8+ months.  Obviously the car battery is dead.  Is it possible to jump from another car? Or do I need to charge the battery?
<kaddi> derenrich the only "problem" I noticed so far is that the updates will point /usr/bin/firefox to the version they updated, so if you updated 3.0 last firefox will start FF 3.0 and if you updated 3.5 lat, firefox will start FF 3.5 which can be kind of annoying
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, genius. Absolute genius. Why didn't I think of that?
<kiaas_> o.o! I can transfer to my thumbdrive at 4MB/s..fastest I've ever gotten anything to go over USB.(and faster than my 100Mb/s connection..going to another PC with SATA drives....what?)
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, unless it's not executable, then chmod u+x scriptname
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, are you being a smart a s s ?
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, nahh lol I'm being series. It worked!
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, good.
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, serious*
<derenrich> kaddi: I think they really dropped the ball with ff, support is lacking here
<Berzerker> maco, ok so how do I make it say "Firefox Web Browser" with the icon instead of shiretoko?
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, thanks! Although now I can see how it may have sounded as though I was being funny.
<Berzerker> maco, and uninstall firefox 3.0
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, :)
<mido> hi i need a program to force certain users on my computer to use only certain programs is there something like that?
<soulwarp> mido: a pointy stick
<maco> Berzerker: umm you can modify the .desktop file and play with user agent switcher...i guess
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, why did I need the ./ in front of the name of the executable? Or that just how Linux does things?
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, linux thingy
<Berzerker> maco, desktop file?
<kaddi> derenrich what makes you say that? I'm actually pretty happy with FF right now. 3.5 improved a lot of things and ubuntu-mozilla resolved  my problems with FF keeping running after closing. (which in the end wasn't a FF bug at all :p )
<derenrich> kaddi: by they I mean canoncial not mozilla
<mido> soulwarp can you explain more please
<Darael> SealedWithAKiss: you have to supply a path rather than just a filename.  Can't remember why right now.
<prince_jammys> SealedWithAKiss: since the command is not in your PATH where commands are normally searched for, the ./ means "in the current directory".
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, basic terminal command stuff
<heo> Anyone using IRSSI? How can close the DCC SERVER?
<icarus> It should play straight away after Installation but if you get a white screen only on start up check out these simple steps for the fix
<icarus> 1.Make a shortcut on your desktop of the hl2.exe file in portal directory
<icarus> 2.Right click on the new shortcut and select properties and change the target to
<icarus> "C:\Program Files\Portal\hl2.exe" -game portal -window -dxlevel 81 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0 But how do i do the Target bit in ubuntu ?
<FloodBot1> icarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<derenrich> Darael: I believe it's a security reason, but I can't remember how
<maco> Berzerker: /usr/share/applications/ has a .desktop file for firefox
<soulwarp> mido:  you can right click the application drop menu and remove programs you don't want others to use
<Viking_> anyone having problems with icons and folder disappearing on desktop ubuntu 9.04
<maco> Berzerker: or edit the menu and manually rename it Firefox and replace the icon
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, see, I have a /home/bill/tmp that I have in my path statement, therefore I run all install scripts from there and then I don't need to do that
<Berzerker> how would I do this on UNR?
<mrwes> SealedWithAKiss, it's not a big deal :)
<kaddi> has anyone used these instructions to debug intel freezes: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test or is knowledgable enough to help me run the debug mode all the time and get rid of the whole ssh step :p
<rambo298> anyone tried quicken with VMware on 9.04?
<bnovc> how do i get the screen-256color TERM in ubuntu?
<mvsn> hello.. im wondering is there any way to broadcast the music played from ubuntu over the network so other workstations (linux/windows) can synchronize in and play through other speakers?
<soulwarp> rambo298: i've read quicken works with wine also
<SealedWithAKiss> mrwes, oh okay. Thanks!
<rambo298> soulwarp: that's the crux of my q; i need to run quicken on linux ... so wine is ok given google has invested in it?
<pharsalus> I'm after a scrolling ticker that lists the FTSE 100 as a full-width bar across the top/bottom of the screen. Any sugestions? GDesklets, and Google Gadgets didn't have anything.
<soulwarp> rambo298: here is some information that might help you http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15421
<alokito> why isn't firefox 3.5 default in ubuntu yet?
<_Lucretia_> is there an up to date bluetooth config howto anywhere? I found an old one.
<soulwarp> alokito: It should be when 9.10 comes out
<heroid> alokito, cuz firefox 3.0 is better
<jedc> alokito, i tried it today and it still had a few issues for me, google search bar didnt work for instance
<owner> hello. I need help. I have a HP Mini 110 1033cl and I can't get the intel sound to work
<owner> I've tried everything
<owner> Do I need to install alsa conf
<owner> if so where do I get the packages from
<owner> #ubuntu-help
<pharsalus> I'm after a scrolling ticker that lists the FTSE 100 as a full-width bar across the top/bottom of the screen. Any sugestions? GDesklets, and Google Gadgets didn't have anything.
<jedc> owner, its probably already installed
<owner> alsa conf?
<owner> in 9.04
<owner> then how come if I type alsaconf or alsa-conf in terminal it says it has no idea what that command is
<mrwes> owner, did you mean to type alsamixer?
<jedc> owner, actually, i dont see it in the repos, maybe asoundconf-gtk?
<Berzerker> maco, found a way to update it
<owner> ah
<Berzerker> maco, like actually update 3.0 itself to 3.5.2, by downloading it from getfirefox.com
<owner> let me try that
<Berzerker> maco, worked like a charm, thanks.
<jedc> owner, but you can get all the packages from the software repositories either using the command line with apt-get or aptitude, or using the synaptic package manager
<savanny1976u> Hi everyone, I just install "Nvidia  GeForce Gts 250". I can't get it to work with "Ubuntu 9.04". Does anyone have any Idea how to configure this?? I'm thinking to download the Device from a live Nvidia cd using "Wine", but I'm not sure. Thank you..
<maco> Berzerker: please note that you will NOT receive security updates that way.  well i mean...firefox might tell you tehre are updates, but youll need to either install them manually or run firefox as root (BAD IDEA) for its updater to do the update
<owner> ok
<owner> I did that and it asked for the default card
<owner> i picked intel
<pharsalus> Anyone know of a financial tickertape widget/gadget/etc?
<Berzerker> maco, why wouldn't I receive security updates that way?
<maco> Berzerker: unless you have it sititng in home instead of installing it somewhere, that is
<_Lucretia_> can someone tell me where an up to date bluetooth config howto can be found? I found an old one that's well out of date.
<owner> do I need to restart my sound system?
<Hiryu> is anyone aware of the issues with the xorg no-backfill patch? Does it strictly cause issues with the intel drivers or are other drivers affected as well?
<Berzerker> maco, I have it installed in /opt
<maco> Berzerker: and firefox cannot write to /opt
<Berzerker> it's linked in another folder
<maco> Berzerker: so it cant install security updates unless it is run as root, which would be a bad ida
<jedc> Berzerker, firefox-3.5 is in the repos, better way to install it
<Berzerker> to /usr/something
<unop> jedc, i just got your questions about permissions and not allowing users to enter directories outside their homedirs - well, no, it's almost impossible given traditional unix permissions  - you could perhaps do it with POSIX ACLs, but the point is you need to be able to enter a directory to execute a program/script/etc within it
<maco> Berzerker: *idea
<Berzerker> jedc, I like to keep things clean
<maco> jedc: he doesnt want it to say Shiretoko
<Kelder> savanny1976u: basically when you install jaunty 9.04 you have the option to search for 'hardwire drivers' and if you do that that should take care of your graphics card
<maco> Berzerker: er...and having it not able to install security updates is cleaner?
<Berzerker> maco, yes
<openback> I have a widescreen laptop (Dell Inspiron 710m with Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME) that was automatically set at 1280x800 forever, and just recently, I'm stuck in 4:3 fro some reason. My gdm is in properly resolution and not my desktop
<jedc> maco, i see
<maco> Berzerker: security updates are a good thing dude
<openback> oops, I have a widescreen laptop (Dell Inspiron 710m with Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME) that was automatically set at  1280x800 forever, and just recently, I'm stuck in 4:3 fro some reason. My gdm is in properly resolution and  not my desktop
<openback> argh, sorry :'P
<kaddi> Berzerker if you don't apply security updates for 3.5 it would be wiser to stay with 3.0 all together
<Berzerker> so I'll run it as root and install a security update for a second
<Berzerker> no big deal
<savanny1976u> Thanks Kelder. I tried that but the Hardware ubuntu hardware search wouldn't  Activate the software
<Berzerker> unless you want to tell me how to rename it to firefox and change the icon
<openback> I have a widescreen laptop (Dell Inspiron 710m with Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME) that was automatically  set at  1280x800 forever, and just recently, I'm stuck in 4:3 fro some reason. My gdm is in properly  resolution and  not my desktop. If I attempt to change my res, the display is squashed. Any idea how to fix this?
<openback> wow, I typed that like I was on drugs, lol
<savanny1976u> I think the hardware search didn't find the Device
<jedc> unop, ah, thanks, food for thought
<jedc> unop, hehe, reading back a way huh
<spO> openback, what kind of drugs?
<Vigh> is there any way I can install dapper packages on jaunty? (the package I'm trying to install is obsolete, but I need this specific version of it)
<spO> openback, what drivers are you using?
<jedc> unop, it looks like you can make directories unreadable though, so they can go into them, but not see anything there right?
<savanny1976u> It did recognize the hardware but couldn't retrieve the software
<rambo298> openback: you should verify your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<kaddi> Berzerker you could set up firefox-3.5 as your default browser, then every thing will be started by FF 3.5, if you want to start FF 3.5 from console by using the command firefox you can set an alias firefox= firefox-3.5 in bashrc. I have never bothered with the icon though
<ctmjr> savanny1976u: go here look for your card and see what driver nvidia recommends http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<savanny1976u> Thanks ctmjr, I will check that..
<kaddi> Berzerker if it only affects your startmenu you can edit the startmenu entry
<TimReichhart> could anybody please tell me where I can place faxgetty on startup on 8.04.3 TLS
<openback> spO: The standard intel drivers? I never installed anything seperate
<openback> rambo298: I've checked that, It's the simplest config you can get and hasn't changed in the longest. The weird part is my gdm is in the proper resolution still, just not my desktop once I log in
<Some_Person> how do ribbon cables go bad?
<rambo298> openback: what version of U ?
<_Lucretia_> hcitool scan gives me "Device is not available: No such device" I'm on jaunty, I have a broadcom dongle, how do i get it working?
<openback> rambo298: 9.04
<soreau> Some_Person: They can just like any other wire can have a short in it
<Moulan-> hello,  anyone here has any experience with the notebook hp mini 1000, running ubuntu jaunty on it? /q me
<elioenai> Does anyone here know why sound may work when you first start your computer up, but then stops working after a few minutes in uuntu?
<jMyles> Let's say I have an output from a command line and I want to grab the nth element from each row.... How?
<kaddi> jMyles try awk
<rambo298> openback: go read #5 here; it may be your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxinerama/+bug/61727
<jMyles> kaddi: awk $4 or something like that?  I've done it before, I just can't recall.
<starwind> hey, what command would I need to use to install guest additions in karmic guest
<rambo298> openback: then again ... maybe not
<kaddi> jMyles I haven't used it in a while either.. but from memory: awk -F"seperator you're using" '{print $4}' should work
<Sp0tter> What is a good open source multiplatform backup solution that can take images of the hard disk and restore from a network drive using a bootable rescue cd?   needs to run on windows and linux
<jedc> starcraftman, what are guest additions?
<ctmjr> starwind: you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<starwind> oops, sorry  :(
<starwind> thanks
<nanotube> kaddi: yea, that should be it
<Vigh> is there any way I can install dapper packages (from the ubuntu repos) on jaunty? (the package I'm trying to install is obsolete, but I need this specific version of it)
<jedc> Vigh, i would suggest downloading it manually and installing with "dpkg -i <packagename>" instead of trying to set it up with apt
<mido> can anybody help me with preventing certain users from accessing certain applications?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hey guys
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> o /
<nanotube> !hi | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubottu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coordinador> mido, you can make a special group
<coordinador> and give to the executable the permissions of execute to its own group
<Berzerker> kaddi, how do I uninstall it from my manual install?
<coordinador> sorry for my english, my main language is spanish and im in a hurry
<mido> thx coordinador
<nanotube> Berzerker: for installing mozilla build of firefox, i'd recommend ubuntuzilla (http://ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net)
<jedc> mido, that way only members of the group (and root) could execute the program
<kaddi> Berzerker once you installed something, your package manager should be able to find it
<Kelder> ideally
<cr0mulent> can I move my current ubuntu installation off my hard drive and onto a usb drive?
<amitmali> hi
<amitmali> i m new to linux and ubuntu
<amitmali> i need some help
<mido> i want to prevent one user only from acessing certain applications?
<Berzerker> kaddi, I found out how to change the icon/text. it's in the Main Menu application under preferences.
<Berzerker> for future references
<amitmali> i have an installation problem
<edbian> !ask | amitmali
<ubottu> amitmali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> amitmali: What is your question"
<edbian> ?
<Kelder> yes, but if you want it to be bootable you might want to write a special usb
<kaddi> Berzerker :)
#ubuntu 2009-08-14
<Kelder> to create bootable usb's with several distro's search for unetbootin
<amitmali> After i had installed ubuntu "inside windows" , when rebooted it apears initramfs and it stopped
<edbian> amitmali: Using wubi?
<amitmali> yes
<vishal> Hey guys, I am trying to configure OpenSSL on Ubuntu
<vishal> can I get some help?
<meisterlumpi> ask away
<Kelder> its fairly hard to find people who support wubi because not many use it in a day-to-day situation, dual boot is preferable
<vishal> well...have you encountered this
<erUSUL> vishal: OpenSSL is a library it needs little if any configuration
<vishal> Verify return code: 21 (unable to verify the first certificate)
<Berzerker> kaddi, and refreshing the netbook-launcher made it keep changes, worked like a charm.
<meisterlumpi> vishal: are you client or server?
<vishal> meisterlumpi : client
<kaddi> :=
<kaddi> :)
<vishal> and I started the server using, openssl s_Server
<silent> Hi, I'm having trouble using a rtl8187b wireless card.  My connections changes constantly
<meisterlumpi> vishal: what kind of authentication?
<vishal> well...I created a PEM file n my own
<vishal> on*
<vishal> using openssl man pages
<raden_work> anyone here a former opensuse user ?
<DoomHack2009> code a resistance 2
<tferrell> hey - i've got issues with ubuntu recognizing my internet adapters (wired & wireless) if anyone could extend a hand
<vishal> meisterlumpi : any pointers?
<meisterlumpi> vishal: do you have a key file to log into the server or user and pass?
<vishal> I generated a key as well...
<vishal> meisterlumpi : I generated a key as well
<Pilou> hello everybody !!
<vishal> and then merged the key and certificate into the pem file
<vishal> meisterlumpi :  and I generated the key and certificate both using the openssl utility
<h4ro> Hello?
<meisterlumpi>  /msg vishal (private chat?)
<vishal> freat
<tferrell> anyone willing to help with ethernet problems?
<vishal> meisterlumpi : great
<h4ro> I'm using xchat, it doesn't seem very well though, or maybe it's because I messed up my graphics.
<h4ro> What are you guys using?
<fbianconi> h4ro: pidgin
<tferrell> please, anyone?
<h4ro> You sure? :\
<ewsubach> irssi: it's terminal based
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My desktop is missing.  No icons, no menus, just a background screen and a mouse pointer.  xfix was of no help
<h4ro> I see.
<h4ro> BRB.
<silent> tferrell, what kind of problem?
<edbian> dsnyders: Did you get any error messages when starting nautilus?
<dsnyders> edbian, No, where would I find any error messages
<Berzerker> kaddi, I have another problem
<Berzerker> when I try to download something, I get a box with an error in it.
<edbian> dsnyders: You might wanna check the output (especially near the end) of "dmesg"
<piece> Hi! I just tried to run some javafx examples but all i can see is the java logo...whats wrong?
<kaddi> what does it say
<edbian> dsnyders: PM me
<tferrell> i've got a wireless adapter (dynex) and a lan adapater (linksys) and neither of them are appearing in my virgin ubuntu install
<ewsubach> anyone know of a good free usenet reader?
<Berzerker> kaddi, XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<Berzerker> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unknownContentType.xul
<Berzerker> Line Number 55, Column 7:
<Berzerker> sorry, for multi-line
<FloodBot1> Berzerker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silent> tferrell, have you tried running lsusb?
<kaddi> Berzerker and you get that message when you try to download something, not at startup?
<Berzerker> kaddi, yes when I try to download something
<kaddi> Berzerker close the window you have opened, open a terminal and type firefox-3.5 -safe-mode this will start FF in safe-mode, test if you get the same problem still
<crankharder> is anyone familiar with setting up a daapd server? (firefly) -- Rhythmbox and itunes don't recognize it automagically -- any ideas?
<Berzerker> figured out the problem
<kaddi> ok :)
<kaddi> what was it?
<Berzerker> kaddi, it's the merkeet addon
<Berzerker> kaddi, wasn't fully compatable with 3.5.2, even though it would say it is
<kaddi> Berzerker good to know.  safemode will start FF with all addons  disabled, so you can quickly know if one of the addons is at fault. :)
<kaddi> just as an info
<hoban> hello everyone. What is the ubuntu equivalent to the "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d" directory found on other distros? (place scripts there and they run upon login)
<hoban> (system-wide...not the user's ~/.xinitrc)
<Berzerker> kaddi, yeah, btw, is there a way to add a shortcut to paste in terminal?
<ewsubach> hoban: you mean /etc/rcX/ ? place scripts in there to run. where X is the runlevel
<ewsubach> i mean rcX.d
<Zappo> Hi
<silent> Hi, what causes an invalid module format?
<kaddi> Berzerker how do you mean? alt+f2 can be used to run comands, but not sure this is what you are looking for?
<hoban> ewsubach, no, those are symlinks to init scripts. I'm looking to run scripts when the user logs in to the GUI only
<prince_jammys> hoban: if you use gdm as your login manager, you may add scripts to that.
<hoban> prince_jammys, right, is there a more generic location? so if gdm is being used, or kdm, the scripts will still run?
<openback> I have a widescreen laptop (Dell Inspiron 710m with Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME) that was automatically  set at  1280x800 forever, and just recently, I'm stuck in 4:3 for some reason. My gdm is in the proper  resolution and  not my desktop. If I attempt to change my res, the display is squashed. Any idea how to fix this?
<guest_> my audio disc is stuck in my drive...Help?
<edbian> guest_: go to Places -> Computer.  Right click the drive and "eject"
<clusty> hey
<ewsubach> guest_: physically stuck, like jammed?
<clusty> what is the name of the proggie that does the gnome user management ?
<guest_> edbian thanks trying it
<ewsubach> clusty: users-admin
<prince_jammys> hoban: i'm sure there is a more generic solution, but i'd have to research it. man Xorg does mention xinit. check it out.
<clusty> ewsubach, thanks
<Berzerker> kaddi, like if I see a command I need to execute on firefox, and I need to run it in terminal, I can't ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<prince_jammys> hoban: the login process is pretty darn complex with gui login managers and what not.
<guest_> edbian nothing happened
<openback> Berzerker: paste in the terminal is Shift+Insert
<hoban> prince_jammys, yeah, that's why I'm looking for the ubuntu equivalent to the old mechanism that works on RHEL/SLES that I'm used to
<kaddi> Berzerker you can just highlight the text you need and then use the middle mouse-button or click the left and the right button similtaneously to insert the text as well
<prince_jammys> hoban: xinit also has its own man page. the question is in what order things happen, and whether it's even considered when people use login managers.
<nanotube> hoban: there is a /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc  give it a look
<edbian> guest_: Try unmounting (again right clicking) then ejecting, or pressing the physical button on the drive.  Mix and max.  Try all the variations :)
<hoban> prince_jammys, thanks
<hoban> nanotube, I'll go have a look. Thanks!
<guest_> edbian trying
<nanotube> hoban: also /etc/X11/Xsession
<Berzerker> openback, and how about select all
<ewsubach> guest_: does it say it's still in use? if so, you have to stop the progam that's accessing it
<nanotube> hoban: good luck :)
<mykola> hey guys. I have this problem in Ubuntu, CentOS, and FreeBSD and would like to know if you've run into it. If I don't run Xserver then everything acts ok. If I run Xserver, it acts great BUT if I use control+alt+F keys to switch to a tty, then It starts flashing spastically (white then black at around 10 Hz)
<edbian> guest_: Other than that IDK why it would be stuck unless the drive is broken.
<openback> Berzerker: oooo, that I don't know!
<mykola> the problem persists until i go back to the GUI, and then switch back again to the terminal
<prince_jammys> hoban: Xsession looks promising. I know that a user's .xsessionrc gets run on login through a login manager.
<Berzerker> openback, doesn't exist as an option to set in the keyboard shortcut menu?
<guest_> edbian cannot find app accessing disc will top tell mee?
<mykola> it's not a really great problem, but if i don't use the tty in a session, then shut down the computer, it will flash like crazy for 4-5 seconds which is quite irritating
<edbian> guest_: Top is a good place to look
<mykola> anyone seen this?
<hoban> prince_jammys, good deal, I'll have a look now. thanks
<openback> Berzerker: specific to gnome-terminal? Not that I see
<nanotube> Berzerker: there are two paste buffers in x. one of them is ctl-c ctl-v, the other is select (selecting text autocopies) and shift-ins (to paste)
<jedc> mykola, i never have
<nanotube> Berzerker: so i'm guessing for select and paste into gnome-terminal, you're looking for shift-ins
<Berzerker> nanotube, yeah, found it as shift+ctrl+v
<mykola> nanotube: you can also highlight + middle click
<mrwes> Berzerker, you can drag and drop on to the terminal window too
<mykola> nanotube: or if you emulate a 3 button mouse, press both mouse buttons
<nanotube> Berzerker: yea, shft-ctl-v is the same as shift-ins.
<nanotube> mykola: yea, i know, that's actually what i use most of the time :) but he was asking for kb shortcuts...
<mykola> nanotube: aah, i missed that part. cheers :)
<openback> gah, my X is a bastard
<mykola> lol
<mykola> where have we heard that before?
<openback> hey hey, X, not ex!
<guest_> edbian could it be panel?
<edbian> guest_: I doubt it.
<mykola> openback: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or Xorg --configure?
<nanotube> mykola: :)
<guest_> oh
<emil111> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I have a question about running from a live CD
<nanotube> emil111: go ahead
<pharsalus> Fire away
<emil111> I'm running from my live CD now and inside the laptop is a 2,5'' hard drive..   can I just take it out while the pc is on, since ubuntu isn't running on it?  do I have to unmount it first?
<mykola> emil111, that's a bad idea
<openback> mykola: would that do anything other than generate a new xorg.conf?
<nanotube> emil111: look to see what's mounted, using command "mount"
<emil111> thanks ill check
<nanotube> if the hd is not listed as mounted, then theoretically, yes, you can take it out with no ill effects.
<guest_> edbian can i kill it with xkill ?
<nanotube> emil111: ^
<mykola> openback: nope. xserver either uses default options or what's in the xorg.conf file. there is no other way
<openback> mykola: I did try the dpkg-reconfige btw
<stinky> hello I just installed a new nvidia 9600 GSO grahics card and my intel card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital] Stopped working.
<fbianconi> guest_: check if it works with 'sudo eject' if it does then fix your permissions and groups
<openback> mykola: My xorg.conf is the default, simplest one. No edits, no specifics.
<mykola> openback: what exactly is the issue?
<edbian> guest_: either "kill <pid>" or "killall <programName>
<emil111> mount gave me 25 lines of output,  at least 3 of them I know refer to partitions of this HD I'm talking about
<mykola> openback: hehe... you may be able to get rid of the entire file! :D
<Tinned_Tuna> heya,  quick dhclient question: I'm trying to make my client machine take an IP of 172.26.0.77, but it's always getting 172.26.0.4, and keeps on putting DHCREQUEST of 172 ... out
<nanotube> emil111: then you better umount anything that looks like a harddrive. :)
<mykola> openback: but seriously... what is broken?
<nanotube> emil111: pastebin your output
<guest_> fbianconi edbian trying sudo eject
<mykola> emil111: why are we trying to take the live CD out again?
<nanotube> emil111: but question - is there a really good reason why you don't just shut down, take out the hd, then boot again? that would be... easier :)
<emil111> what is pastebin?
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<openback> mykola: My laptop display is 1280x800. It was fine before, but after a restart, it's now a centered 1024x768 once I log in (gdm is still right). If I attempt to change the res to 1280x800 in Gnome, It's squashed and on the left side of the screen only.
<mykola> openback: hmm... if it was working before try this.
<mykola> openback: got a terminal open?
<openback> mykola: yeah
<emil111> sorry, I'm a bit slow
<drwho> hi, does anyone know how I can go by changing the logical name of the wifi card?
<guest_> fbianconi edbian can't set runas group vector: Operation not permitted
<pleed_> hi
<emil111> mykola: I'm not taking out the live CD, just the hard drive
<drwho> I keep getting wmaster0
<Tinned_Tuna> any one know where would be a good place to ask about dhclient issues; #dhclient was dead.
<mykola> openback: first, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/tmp/xorg.backup (or anywhere you want to keep it)
<gverig> Anybody knows a decent book/site/text on linux internals? Not necessarily down to lines of code but on the level that looks at schedulers, kernel modules, kernel/user process space, etc.
<drwho> and its suppoe to be wlan0
<emil111> nanotube: the reason is it would be quicker,  and I want to know if I can do it without destroying anything.... for curiosity, for learning :)
<openback> mykola: I'm not a total noob, so you can be abridged, lol
<mykola> :D
<pleed_> I m trying to backup a folder with rsync, i m using rsync -a src dest, but it destroys my owner and permissions. shouldnt preserve rsync that with the -a switch?
<mykola> openback: ok then, delete your xorg.conf file and reboot :)
<mykola> openback: just wanna see what the defaults do for you
<guest_> where do i find documentation in Ububtu answered questions?
<Berzerker> kaddi, also found a script that will change the branding of the browser to Mozilla Firefox and the logo of the application itself to the orange firefox
<emil111> nanotube: more specifically, I'm chatting to peopel about hd's and want to check what mine is so I can google it, that's why I'd like to take it out without rebooting, if possible
<emil111> the pastebin is here for my mount  http://paste.ubuntu.com/252821/
<emil111> on the last few lines are /media/iomega and /media/disk  and a few others that are likely on that one
<kiaas_> yay windows..can't find a device driver for a CD-ROM drive @.@
<phoenixz> Could anybody PLEASE tell me that there is a normal alternative to openoffice? The package is beyond ... bad.. crashes every 5 minutes, makeup is impossible, NO compatability in word documents (yeah, they load, but from there on it stops) and I am fed up with deleting a character at the top of the page which causes the font of the text on the bottom of the page to change, and other nice "features" like that.. please please, is there an alternative? Im
<phoenixz> desperate..
<mykola> emil111: errm. i would not take components out of the computer like that while it's running. ever
<clusty> how can I add myself to some group?
<clusty> console preferably
<mykola> emil111: although you COULD boot ubuntu back onto the laptop without a hard drive
<openback> mykola: ahh, but mine is the default: http://pastebin.com/m301ad93d
<mykola> openback: hmm... you're right
<emil111> mykola: thanks for the advice. I'm not gonna do it with this one but I'll try it with an old one I have, to see
<erUSUL> clusty: sudo adduser user group
<slacker_nl> is there a way to find out which repo was used for a particular package?
<clusty> erUSUL, user exists already
<mykola> openback: xorg is a bit of a bitch, eh? :) there's another one you could do. lemme find the command
<clusty> erUSUL, usermod -G g1,g2... ?
<nanotube> emil111: from your output, looks like you'd just have to umount the 4 items that start with /dev/sda
<clusty> usermod <myuser>*
<mykola> openback: if you know about your hardware
<emil111> nanotube: thanks for this advice, I'm gonna try it
<mykola> openback: run "xorgconfig"
<mykola> prolly with sudo powers
<nanotube> emil111: be careful not to get electrocuted by any live wires. :)
<emil111> nanotube: not on this one though, Ill do a similar experiment with another HD
<mykola> openback: it will give you a step by step dialog which will help configure x
<fbianconi> guest_ if you are the actual system administrator you have lost your permissions, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<emil111> nano: do you think it would be potentially damaging to the HDD in any way ?
<nanotube> emil111: ok... same idea applies.
<mykola> openback: or at least, it does on old linux systems. I've not tried it on a newer one yet
<nanotube> emil111: if it is completely unmounted, then it should be fine.
<emil111> nanotube: what about the other way around? If I start my laptop without a HD inside, boot Live,  run for a while and then decide to plug in a hard drive, would that be dangerous in any way for the drive ?
<guest_> fbianconi thanks buddy cheers...later
<mykola> emil111: rule of thumb. removing and inserting hardware into a computer while it's running (unless it is designed to be removable) doesn't really work well
<pharsalus> Where is the .bash_profile file? It doesn't seem to be in my home folder...?
<emil111> mykola: thanks
<mykola> pharsalus: it's hidden. press control+h
<nanotube> emil111: also should be ok, theoretically. but generally, mykola is right, if it can be avoided, it's better to avoid.
<emil111> this hard ddrive was external on USB but stopped working yesterday that*s why I put it inside instead. probably the usb/IDe cable is broken in some way since I have no trouble using it inside
<emil111> haven't been able to install an OS on it yet though,, that's part of this experiment
<ewsubach> will installing debian packages in ubuntu work properly? or does it depend on individual packages?
<mykola> emil111: lol. you're just asking for the safest advice. if you're not too worried about it, then experiment all you want and share with us :D
<pharsalus> mykola, using bash and typing ls -a while in my home directory, and it's not turning up still.
<elec> i have a secondary fakeraid (nvraid) media raid 1 array that i use in windows and would like to use in linux. if i dmraid -ay the array will it do anything to the data on it?
<mykola> pharsalus: then you don't have one in your home drive. there is still /etc/bashrc for global settings
<mykola> pharsalus: if you ever feel that you need one, just make one
<emil111> mykola: judging from the replies I get in here,  I won't risk this HDD with that experiment, but I'm gonna try it on the other old one that I don't care about.  only problem the old one isn't here, so I can't do it until a few days
<pharsalus> I'll do that, cheers mykola :)
<emil111> I would tell you how it goes if I could get back to you later
<elec> also whenever i install dmraid and reboot the system wont boot my 2.6.28-14 kern, i have to boot a previous kernel then uninstall dmraid
<mykola> pharsalus: ^_^
<fbianconi> guest_: after fixing sudo you need to fix your privileges in system/admininstration/users and groups
<emil111> on to another question, does anyone have experience in Ethernet booting ubuntu?  I have googled an such but either get no good information or I don't understand it
<mynyml> to make mplayer the default for video files, i really have to set it for every video file type? is there a simpler way?
<nanotube> emil111: ok, good luck :) in general if it is unmounted it should be pretty safe - but if you value your drive and data, better to avoid, as mykola suggests.
<mykola> dunno about that. but here's a really good website that installs debian on your (previously) windows box via network
<mykola> http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/jose666gonzalez/Death_Metal_by_PsychoVoodoo.jpg?t=1250200088
<mrwes> mynyml, run nautilus, preferences | multi media
<mykola> aah
<mykola> wrong link :P
<FloodBot1> mykola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emil111> nanotube: thanks again.
<mykola> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<mynyml> mrwes: thanks
<mykola> >.< go away floodbot
<nanotube> mykola: haha, that's a cool url :)
<mrwes> mynyml, nod
<chargrims> evening all
<mazda01> whats the best and easiest to use lightweight desktop manager? i only have 256 of ram, i have tried LXDE, Icewm, XFCE4-session, and all have items in them that take up precious system resources like the panels. lxpanel takes up a lot, xfce4-panel has a memory leak and i don't like the file manager in icewm, any thoughts?
<mrwes> mazda01, JWM
<nanotube> mazda01: try openbox
<chargrims> anyone able to assist me with a HDMI output that is not sending sound? I've been googling for hours!
<mykola> mazda01: i love me some fluxbox. but evil is even more lightweight (openbox and fluxbox take similar resources and are both based on blackbox)
<ewsubach> will installing debian packages in ubuntu work properly? or does it depend on individual packages?
<nanotube> mazda01: or for a /really/ lightweight setup, try fvwm
<mrwes> mazda01, http://joewing.net/programs/jwm/
<mykola> mazda01: there's also afterstep, which is light
<emil111> oh, the computer also cannot connect to internet
<openback> mykola: sorry, got caught up. Hmmm...I guess I could try that...but its worked for over a year and I've never heard of this issue.
<emil111> it's running winxp now but no cd drdive, no usb boot and no internet
<mazda01> nanotube: openbox is used in LXDE, can i just use plain openbox? i am trying to find e17 but i can't find it in the repos?
<emil111> I would make a boot image or a recovery partition on it if I knew how
<mykola> openback: dunno what to say :(
<openback> mykola: and the thing is, my gdm is at the proper resolution, so shouldn't that mean something else is doing it?
<newser> hello, I have been having problems with the video player. When I try to play any file, it suddenly closes, and does not play any video file. I am using the standard video player. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<mykola> mazda01: e16 is much lighter than e17, which is chock full of "features" like panels and animations ;)
<emil111> newser: try LCV
<mzz> openback: did you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<emil111> VLC
<blknite> does anyone know how to reset the sudoers file -- I have added myself to a group and now no sudo and (default) no root passwd....:(...It is a complexed raid setup so I do not want to reinstall if I can help it
<newser> how can I set vlc to be my default video player?
<openback> mzz: http://pastebin.com/m301ad93d
<mazda01> will check out jwm, looks promising. thanks
<openback> mzz: oh, log, sorry
<mykola> openback: hmm... if gdm is right then yes, something else would be causing the rest of gnome to be off. unfortunately, i don't know what.  have you tried reinstalling all of gnome? :)
<emil111> newser: I don't know how to do it for all files, but if you play a specific file you can right click and "open with" something, and then choose VLC for default
<emil111> for that file type
<emil111> someone else probably knows better
<ian1990> i need to get sound drivers for my hp dv6
<GPL> i've installed sendmail, it says the email is sent, but i cant find the email :(
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help with vga/video card bios flashing?
<ShapeShifter499> I just want the video card not the whole motherboard
<mykola> blknite: have you accidentally removed yourself from the "wheel" group? if you have, just edit /etc/group and put yourself back
<mazda01> mrwes: after i compile jwm, should it just show up in my wdm login manager as an option?
<openback> mzz: http://pastebin.com/m54a70395
<Twinkletoes> Logrotate question... is /etc/logrotate.d/ anything to do with the package "logrotate" or is it just used by sysklogd when rotating log files specified in syslog?
<ian1990> i need to get sound drivers for my hp dv6
<mrwes> mazda01, I believe it's in the repositories
<mrwes> mazda01, no need to compile, then just choose that from your session at login time
<openback> mykola: no, I didn't go that far
<mazda01> also, which file manager is the lightest, i like pcmanfm but i can't figure out how to add more commands to the right click context menu
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<mykola> openback: :( i'm out of ideas
<blknite> mykola: no root?
<mykola> openback: if you have the hd space, see if it works in any other window manage
<openback> mykola: :( thanks, though!
<mykola> blknite: you need to be root to edit that file
<mykola> blknite: aah... right.
<mykola> blknite: fire up a recovery shell
<mykola> blknite: we can give you CLI instructions if you like
<blknite> mykola: Please
<maddin> Hey there, I want to image my windwos partition with partimage, used a live cd to do that, but it would not do it, question: does the partition i save the image to have to be bigger than the than the imaged one, even if the compressed image would fit easily?
<stinky> my sound quit working after installing Nvidia 9600 GSO. Is there some way to disable sound from going to the graphics card then to the DVI hdtv?
<Berzerker> when pidgin tries to play a sound, it just makes popping noises and not the actual soudn.
<hafiz> hello guys
<stinky> I just want old intel sound to work again
<mykola> blknite: allright. are you using the affected computer right now, or are you on another one?
<hafiz> i cant connect to my wireless network. whenever i try to refresh. it doest show any wireless spot. but it works fine in vista
 * ShapeShifter499 "heeelllooooo.................................." *echoes*
<blknite> mykola: I'm on a good box..the other is next to me
<mzz> openback: ok, can you pastebin the output of "xrandr --verbose" too?
<hafiz> now im using Wicd, but the lan works perfectly
<willzzz> ok guys i need some recommendations
<willzzz> any solution for remote desktop which is faster than VNC over a 2Mbps WAN Link (from Office->Home)
<openback> mykola: ahh, I just thought to make a new user, and that works fine in Gnome...what else messes with X?
<mykola> blknite: great :) reboot and select the recovery option from grub when it comes up (you may have to hit escape)
<mzz> openback: if I read the log right it detects a 1280x800 panel, so something else is interfering, most likely
<stinky> if someone gets my sound working I will donate $25 to Ubuntu in your name 8)
<ian1990> i need to get sound drivers for my hp dv6
<guest_> fbianconi cannot access users groups through'sytem..."
<mvsn> hello.. im wondering is there any way to broadcast the music played from ubuntu over the network so other workstations (linux/windows) can synchronize in and play through other speakers?
<mykola> openback: O.o your new user works well?
<willzzz> this is a VPN from Office-><Home, I need a solution which compresses data faster than the VNC... currently using embedded gnome-VNC and itś slow as molasses over the WAN link
<openback> mykola: yup
<mykola> openback: delete the .xinitrc from your old users home, maybe that was a problem?
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help????
<willzzz> i heard about NX, any users have experience?
<hafiz> someone could help me with my wireless?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My desktop is missing.  No icons, no menus, just a background screen and a mouse pointer.  xfix was of no help
<openback> mzz: did you see that? A new user created in Gnome has the resolution fine. Something in my account is affecting it somehow :'/
<mykola> blknite: it should drop you into a simple root shell
<chargrims> can anyone help with a HDMI connection which is not outputting sound?
<mzz> openback: yeah, that makes sense. Does system -> preferences -> display let you correct it?
<maddin> ﻿Hey there, I want to image my windwos partition with partimage, used a live cd to do that, but it would not do it, question: does the partition i save the image to have to be bigger than the than the imaged one, even if the compressed image would fit easily?
<Berzerker> anyone heard of my problem?
<openback> mzz: no, in my account the res will change, but the display is squeezed into the left-hand side of my screen.
<mykola> openback: backup all of your personal data from your home directory
<openback> mykola: I don't have an .xinitrc
<mykola> openback: then delete that user and create a new one, same name :D
<quickstart> hello all
<mzz> openback: see earlier question about xrandr output then
<stinky> hi quickstart
<quickstart> how do you install realplayer on ppc anyone know how
<quickstart> hey stinky how are you
<openback> mzz: http://pastebin.com/mebf6741
<mzz> mvsn: pulseaudio's website claims it can do that, and if you install "paprefs" you might be able to configure it using that. Can't walk you through that though.
<stinky> my sound stopped working after installing a nvidia 9600 :(
<mzz> openback: does "xrandr -s 1280x800" do the squeezing thing too?
<bucky> that stinks
<mykola> blknite: you still there? :)
<openback> mzz: I'll try it
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<blknite> mykola: yes...got a phone call...
<Tinned_Tuna> if I want my networking to start on boot and bring my wireless interface up, what should I do?
<Zappo> is Tcl installed by default?
<stinky> If i dont have sound, then I have no music, if I have no music I will have to talk to my fat wife.... please help me :(
<pharsalus> rofl!
<mykola> blknite: k then :) when you are in the root shell, nano /etc/group
<blknite> mykola: in the shell..THANK YOU!
<maddin> ﻿﻿Hey there, I want to image my windwos partition with partimage, used a live cd to do that, but it would not do it, question: does the partition i save the image to have to be bigger than the than the imaged one, even if the compressed image would fit easily?
<shane2peru> hey everyone, working on a Gateway box, with driver problems, it has an intel 82845G I'm on hardy
<pharsalus> Night all
<openback> mzz: yeah, the display only took up about 7/8 of the width, also with some drawing errors
<x3017x> there is nothing quite like reviving a dead ancient laptop with ubuntu mini
<haf1z> guys, somebody could help me with my wireless not working at all? but the lan work perfectly?
<shane2peru> the tty's have so large of font I can even see the whole screen, making it virtually impossible to work there
<mykola> blknite, you got it from here? :D
<mzz> openback: hmm, can you save that change anyway (using system -> preferences -> display) and/or ctrl+alt+f1 out and back in or something?
<shane2peru> all my googling turns up really old info, does anyone know anything about the intel 82845G graphics card, and Ubuntu?  Odd to me to have problems with intel
<shane2peru> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My desktop is missing after a reboot this morning.
<shane2peru> gotta love ubottu. :)
<nerdy_kid> hi, I think wu-ftpd is using ssl and i was wondering how to make it not use it.... thanks in advance
<openback> mzz: ok, I did that, same thing
<quickstart> anyone know how to configure samba to print to a winbox
<mzz> openback: straaaange. Compare "xrandr --verbose" output while logged into the working and the nonworking account (*after* switching the nonworking one to squeezed instead of too-small resulotion)?
<mzz> resolution, even
<ctmjr> Tinned_Tuna: do you know how to bring your wireless up via cli?
<bastidrazor> Zappo, on 9.04 no.
<drwho> Can anyone help me with a master0 problem?
<Zappo> bastidrazor: OK
<shane2peru> !82845 | shane2peru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 82845
<blknite> mykola: yes, thank you - you saved me hours and tears :)
<bastidrazor> Zappo, you can find out what packages you installed with 'apt-cache policy packagename'  in a terminal
<nerdy_kid> anyone know if wu-ftpd uses ssl be default?
<guest_> edbian thankyou very much buddy. got the disc out.cheers n beers.later mate.
<Tinned_Tuna> ctmjr, Thanks, but I've figured it out now :-)
<mykola> blknite: works now? :D
<mzz> openback: "diff -u" is your friend, in case you didn't know that yet
<ctmjr> Tinned_Tuna: ok
<mykola> blknite: nice ^_^
<Tinned_Tuna> :-)
<mykola> blknite: for the future though, you may wanna password your grub... you know... easy root access and all? :)
<Voltaire> hello guys how goes things today
<Voltaire> quite apparently
<blknite> mykola: will do - thanks again
<mzz> mykola: passwords on grub are of limited utility (they only help for the case where they have physical access, can reboot, but cannot boot off external media, which means they must not be able to reset the bios password preventing that)
<elec> can anyone help with dmraid: i have a nvidia array and a single disk. the nvidia array is just for data while the single disk holds the os etc.. the problem is that dmraid picks up metadata on the single disk and thinks its part of a via array but ignores it (?) and says it'll use the nvidia array instead.. so then when i reboot something strange happens and it says invalid block device (which im guessing its trying to read from the nvidia arr
<openback> mzz: hmm...I'm not sure what I'm looking for, though.
<openback> mzz: you're saying put both accounts into the higher res and diff those outputs?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why when I uninstalled wine I still have it in the menu? all that seems to happen is the logo has changed from a wine glass to a folder
<dsnyders> HI all.  Can I launch a program in tty1 and have it show on the x display?
<mzz> openback: yep
<aaron424> do I have to set the nvidia x server everytime I reboot?\
<mzz> openback: that is: iiuc one defaults to that, the other switches to something nonsensical and corrupts if you switch it back
<nerdy_kid> does ubuntu run a sftp server by default?
<troxor> nope
<troxor> iirc
<troxor> openssh-server will provide that service
<nerdy_kid> troxor thanks in that case wu-ftpd is using ssl and i was wondering how to kill it...
<troxor> `/etc/init.d/wu-ftpd stop` ?
<zas> hi
<mzz> nerdy_kid: keep in mind that "sftp" usually refers to the ssh thing, which is *not* the same as ftp-over-ssl
<haf1z> somebody can help me with Wicd pls? my wireless is not working at all. cant get any wireless spot
<zas> somebidy knows how to use nslookup?
<mzz> zas: "nslookup ubuntu.com"
<zas> i have problems ON linux (on windows works perfect) when i trie to doa transfer zone in a DNS server
<zas> nslookup tell me that ls is not implemented when i try ls -d xxx.com
<x3cion> I've a problem with bash script. How can I find out if a string is in a string? .. or something like that
<nerdy_kid> mzz maybe this is ftp over ssl then... I can login using ftp but commands like ls wont work unless i use sftd
<ctmjr> aaron424: you can run it as sudo and save it to x then it will save the configuration
<openback> mzz: hmm, the modes seem to be different (If I'm assuming properly as to what the hex codes in parntheses are)
<mzz> openback: pastebin the diff?
<openback> mzz: oops: http://pastebin.com/m4993b24c And I just realized that even though I ran "xrandr -s 1280x800" before dumping the non_working log, it shows 1024x768 as current, when the display did change
<dsnyders> Help!  My desktop is missing!
<openback> dsnyders: does Alt+F2 do anything?
<bucky> zas nslookup 67.Red-88-5-252.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<haf1z> any1 can help me pls
<zas> bucky,  ??
<mzz> openback: that's very weird. I don't think the hex numbers matter, but this looks like a driver bug (probably one of those intel regressions I keep hearing about)
<dsnyders> openback: Alt+F2 does nothing
<Voltaire>  whats up haf1z
<zas> bucky, nslookup works but the commands of finger, root, ls, and help not!
<openback> dsnyders: then that's it for me, lol, sorry
<zas> :S
<haf1z> Voltaire: my Wicd cannot working
<haf1z> Voltaire: i cant get listing for wireless
<haf1z> Voltaire: but the wired connection work great
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know anything about the screen capture software xvidcap? Whenever I press record the application closes. It saves an 0 byte MPEG file to my home dir - that's it.
<Voltaire> Haf1z: hmm, did you get drivers for the card
<dsnyders> openback: what is alt-f2 supposed to do?
<openback> mzz: crap. Is the Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME driver part of the kernel?
<haf1z> Voltaire: im not so sure bout that. Coz the other day i just install it
<aaron424> ctmjr: thanks
<openback> dsnyders: I've had gnome crash sometimes and alt+F2 brings up the "Run command" prompt. I run nautilus in there and all comes back
<Voltaire> Haf1z: ah ok what type of computer are you running off of
<ctmjr> aaron424: np
<haf1z> im running hp tx2032au
<haf1z> Voltaire: im running hp tx2032au
<openback> mzz: because I'm wondering if I upgraded the kernel before this happened. It's a little confusing as to where drivers come from package-wise sometimes
<haf1z> Voltaire: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html <- wbsite that guide me for the Wicd installation
<mzz> openback: only a small part is, unless you're using kernel modesetting, which I don't think you are
<mzz> openback: this is a regular jaunty kernel?
<openback> mzz: yeah
<mzz> openback: no kernel modesetting then
<bucky> zas M$ has a brain dead implementation of dns ... if you /join #dns they have some good docs in the /topic and the people are very good at helping on this subject
<mzz> openback: weird bug, not sure what's up there
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know anything about the screen capture software xvidcap? Whenever I press record the application closes. It saves an 0 byte MPEG file to my home dir - and that's it.
<openback> mzz: well thanks for all the help, at least I'm closer with the new info!
<popey> SealedWithAKiss: i think xvidcap has been broken in ubuntu for a while
<popey> SealedWithAKiss: you might want to try gtk-recordmydesktop instead
<Voltaire> haf1z: ahh that ones a little dated
<wwalker> how do I start the ssh daemon on ubuntu from the command line?  I thought it would be /etc/init.d/sshd start
<SealedWithAKiss> popey,  thanks.
<wwalker> trying to help a friend remotely
<popey> SealedWithAKiss: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2009-June/013251.html take a look at that also as an alternative
<Voltaire> haf1z: which version reason of linux did you get
<openback> wwalker: I think you need to drop the "d"
<popey> SealedWithAKiss: it details using ffmpeg to create lossless video screencasts, it works well, I've used it
<losher> wwalker: lose the 'd'  -> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<haf1z> im running 9.04
<haf1z> Voltaire: im running 9.04
<openback> wwalker: from sshd, I mean
<b3rz3rk3r> wwalker, an easier way would be to get teamviewer (via WINE)
<b3rz3rk3r> wwalker, or FreeNX (my fav as it uses SSH too)
<JRoberto> boa noite
<samosa> Lol I have been owned ;-(
<JRoberto> speak portuguese
<losher> !pt | JRoberto
<ubottu> JRoberto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bucky> !pr
<samosa> Dual boot xp/ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<Voltaire> haf1z: hmm well just as a heads up I'm a little out the area I know particulary well, I've never had to use wireless with any distro
<bucky> !br | JRoberto
<ubottu> JRoberto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<samosa> When I try to boot in ubuntu it said windows missing Hal.dll
<haf1z> Voltaire: thx for ur time buddy
<Voltaire> haf1z: but you don't need it wicd to run a wireless connection
<samosa> So I replace it and now I cant boot in either os
<losher> !grub | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Voltaire> haf1z: assuming you have the drivers for the card you should be able to simply configure and connect to it
<samosa> So now I am typing on my itouch :(
<haf1z> will update the drivers
<Flechmen> Hello?
<samosa> I installed win first then ubuntu
<openback> mzz: gah! I made a typo, it is saying the proper resolution, but still different modes, if that means anything: http://pastebin.com/d63676e20
<Voltaire> haf1z: try looking in the connection manager thats should be at the the top menubar, where it says autoetho
<dsnyders> openback: I've tried running nautilus on tty1, but it seems to be not installed.  For Xfce should it be?
<losher> samosa: if you're seeing "windows missing Hal.dll" messages while booting ubuntu, I'd say something went wrong with your grub install....
<crankharder> how come when I add a DAAP share to rhythmbox it doesn't stick after I close rhythmbox and reopen it?
<self> Flechmen: hi.
<openback> dsnyders: no, as I said, that's for gnome. I don't know Xfce
<losher> dsnyders: is /usr/bin/nautilus there?
<Flechmen> Hello, self, I was begining to thing I was alone
<openback> losher: he's using Xfce
<dsnyders> openback: when the login prompt comes up, I've tried kde, xfce and gnome. It's always the same, a screen with a mouse pointer and nothing else.
<self> Flechmen: Aww, common'
<Guest50536> can someone help me with a white scree i get when i try to enable compiz?
<Guest50536> .nick rodimus
<samosa> I cant boot in either OS xD
<self> self: Never assume someone isn't watching.
<self> err
<self> Yeah that was weird
<self> Anyways
<self> Flechmen: Ask the question already
<Flechmen> That doesnt really help me then
<openback> dsnyders: weird, sorry, I'm not That good of a troubleshooter, lol
<bean> Does wine have a gui like bootcamp for OSX?
<losher> openback: I don't know about Xfce specifically, but you can run nautilus with other wms. If it's there, it might be worth trying...
<dsnyders> losher, no, there is no /usr/bin/nautilus
<wwalker> openback: losher: b3rz3rk3r: thx, turns out it wasn't installed (aptitude ...openssh-server)
<openback> dsnyders: but if you have gnome as an option for your session, then you should have nautilus. Is this a new installation?
<Flechmen> How can I adjust the sensitivity on a trackpoint mouse on a Lenovo T61 laptop running Mint 7?
 * self notes Mint 7 is the same base as 9.04, and noone there seems to know
<self> Consider it an "upstream" question ;)
<bastidrazor> !mintsupport | Flechmen
<ubottu> Flechmen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<losher> dsnyders: then it isn't installed. YOu could install it & see if it runs with Xfce. Dunno if that's a supported combination though...
<Flechmen> Self told me to come here
<bucky> Flechmen: good then mint has all the gui configuration tools in System Preferences and Administration
<bean> Does wine have a gui like bootcamp for OSX?
 * self ponders if anyone has used 9.04 on a T61
<T3CHKOMMIE> i love linux!!!!!
<a_ham_sandwitch> @bean no it runs windows apps on ubuntu
<skryingsword> I am running 9.04 on an hp dv9000 amd64 laptop with an nvidia graphics card and I have a screen resolution problem. anyone else?
<dsnyders> openback: I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 last night.  Everything seemed fine.  This morning, the system requested a reboot, and my desktop disappeared.
<bucky> Flechmen: letsee  hmmm... System=>Preferences=>Mouse
<Flechmen> bucky: Changes nothing
<bucky> Flechmen: i guess it doens't work the same
<bean> a_ham_sandwitch, Thanks!
<openback> dsnyders: sounds like a bad upgrade if you had gnome and are missing nautilus now.
<a_ham_sandwitch> @bean your welcome
<dsnyders> openback: that would have been my first thought if things were not working after the upgrade last night.
<a_ham_sandwitch> could you not just aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bean> @a_ham_sanwitch , "Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer" is this what I need?
<losher> dsnyders: were you running gnome or Xfce, or something else?
<Flechmen> Bucky: the settings are there but they don't seem to change anything on the trackpoint.
<skryingsword> I am running 9.04 on an hp dv9000 amd64 laptop with an nvidia graphics card and I have a screen resolution problem. any idea how I can get my screen back to normal?
<dsnyders> losher: xfce
<a_ham_sandwitch> @bean yes thats it but i recamend adding the wine repos
<losher> dsnyders: since it's not working now anyway, I guess you've nothing to lose by reinstalling Xfce...
<bean> @a_ham_sanwitch , Okay, I'll google it.
<kermit> how do i get the side of my touchpad to scroll like a mousewheel?  i sware it was working at first but isnt now, it's an Alps touchpad.
<woody_> my symnatics touchpad dose not work very well and gsymnaptics gives me errors and my ati 200m integrated video on my laptop has very crappy performance and a lot of times when I come out of sleep mode stuff quits working , most of time the keyboard....I love ubuntu but not going to replace a good laptop for one that is more compatible. wish I could make this work better so I dont have to go back to XP
<jondavis_> hay does anybody know how i can get a shell account for ubuntu linux
<samosa> hey
<GnuSeb> Hello there, I'm having trouble installing the UNR version from the flashdrive, when i go to my laptops boot manager it only lists internal cd/dvdROM drive and notebook hard drive,
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: what's a "shell" account?
<beasty> lol
<samosa> I am back, using a livebootcd.
<beasty> are you serious ?
<jondavis_> yall should know what it is
<losher> jondavis_: google "shell account for ubuntu linux". First hit...
<samosa> losher: sorry, what do I do? grub?
<samosa> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jaykul> Does anyone know what could cause my root (/dev/sda1) to abort mounting or remounting with the error:  mount: block device .... is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jondavis_> well what about telnet
<losher> samosa: yes, you want to (re)install grub...
<a_ham_sandwitch> google reinstall grub
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: what is it you are trying to accomplish?
<losher> jondavis_: what about it? (telnet)
<thelostfaith> I'm attempting to somehow work with an external drive of mine that is formatted exFAT. Is there any software/trick/etc to allow me to access my drive?
<scuff> ewsubach fixed thanks buddy
<losher> Jaykul: usual cause is hardware errors, sorry. Download & run the manufacturers test disk...
<jondavis_> i work from home but i also have a laptop @ work when i need to use it
<Jaykul> losher: ugh
<jondavis_> i need something like telnet
<cordor> help, i can't get focus on the desktop. i think something to do with the workspace. i tried to reboot, doesn't work.
<losher> Jaykul: yeah, not pretty. Sorry...
<jondavis_> well
<Iormangund> glasses should help focus
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: is the laptop at work windows?
<Jaykul> Well, I can try that. If nothing else I can eliminate it ... and worst case, it should be well within RMA dates
<jondavis_> yes it is @ work
<jondavis_> but it is not windeos os
<woody_> I tested ubuntu 9.10 and it seemed to have fixed the synaptics touchpad so it worked real good but had problems with other things so I am back to 9.04. is there a way to install touchpad drivers from9.10 to my 9.04 ?
<scuff> edbian fixed... disc ejected...duno why...interested in IDK...what is it?
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: ?
<jondavis_> well
<losher> inx-mdg: sometimes it's like pulling teeth....
<jondavis_> the laptop that is @ work is also ubuntu linux
<prince_jammys> !ssh | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: so to summarize, you want to use your ubuntu computer at home to telnet into your work laptop running ____ os?
<prince_jammys> just use ssh. telnet is history.
<jondavis_> thay are bouth ubuntu linux
<prince_jammys> jondavis_: read that howto for how to login in remotely with ssh.
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: oh, I thought you said it was windows
<jondavis_> no it is not windeos
<samosa> losher: May I pm you?
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: ssh is what you want
<newser> hello, I just installed skype, and it is showing a problem with audio
<newser> anyone knows how to fix this?
<jondavis_> ok how do i use ssh
<losher> samosa: no pm's please. I'm happy to try and help you on the main channel though...
<scuff> edbian ya there
<prince_jammys> jondavis_: read the howto in that link i sent you.
<inx-mdg> !ssh | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<samosa> ok lol, i am stuck on first step. fdisk -i does not work ? :s
<GnuSeb> can i partition for dual booting from wubi, leaving windows untouched?
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: see links in ubottu post
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to launch certain applications with certain window managers :o
<losher> samosa: that's sudo fdisk -l (lower case L). Is that any better?
<D3RGPS31> (like wine with openbox)
<bucky> samosa how about l as in L
<bucky> not i
<prince_jammys> effdisk elle
<samosa> oh, thx losher , bucky
<bucky> samosa: sudo fdisk -l
<jondavis_> I tell you what how about yall walk me thro it all
<jondavis_> so i can get it right
<prince_jammys> how about we don't?
<thelostfaith> I'm attempting to somehow work with an external drive of mine that is formatted exFAT. Is there any software/trick/etc to allow me to access my drive?
<Zappo> What do i install to get Tcl
<Zappo> ?
<bastidrazor> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jondavis_> \well
<jondavis_> walk me thro the ssh
<jondavis_> pm me plese
<dsnyders> openback, losher:  I've installed nautilus, and rebooted.  My icons are back, but no toolbars.
<bucky> samosa: L for list
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: I don't have ssh setup - sorry.  Maybe someone else can tutor you further
<prince_jammys> that way we'll make mistakes, instead of you reading the step-by-step howto.
<jondavis_> then some one help me set up ssh plese
<jondavis_> pm me
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> !batch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batch
<bastidrazor> Zappo, tcl is the packagename
<jondavis_> i will be gratfull if yall can
<MOUD> !bat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bat
<mazda01> dsnyders: do you have metacity installed?
<Zappo> bastidrazor: ok
<losher> dsnyders: that's a bad sign. It implies you lost nautilus during the upgrade. I wonder what else went missing....?
<MOUD> How can I create a file that will install multiple programs one after another automatically without user interference ?
<veasmkii> is it possible to configure "mail" to read gmail or other pop/imap accounts?
<inx-mdg> veasmkii: I hear mutt is better at gmail
<dsnyders> mazda01: Yes, it seems that I do.
<samosa> I cant distinquish between hd partitions, i have 3 of them, under "system" 2 are labelled as HPFS/NTFS and 1 is labelled as W95 Ext'd (LBA).
<losher> MOUD: you can write a shell script containing lines says "apt-get install <program-name>" but some packages need user intervention. No way round that....
<jondavis_> yo help me plese install the ssh
<jondavis_> i dont need to miss up
<jondavis_> i need know how
<newser> I have a problem with audio playback on skype, anyone knows how to fix it?
<losher> samosa: time to paste the output of fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu.com
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: you willing to read a little bit about ssh?
<prince_jammys> jondavis_: at the machine that will be listening for connections:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jondavis_> i have
<MOUD> losher: I see. Do you have a shell script example so that I can create mine?
<veasmkii> MOUD: you could try "sudo apt-get --assume-yes install xchat" inside a .sh script
<inx-mdg> !ssh | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<veasmkii> thanks inx-mdg
<prince_jammys> heh
<jondavis_> I need some one to walk me thro
<administrator__> hello
<inx-mdg> veasmkii: your welcome :)
<MOUD> veasmkii, you mean that I have to sh first?
<a_ham_sandwitch> hello
<Sepero> Does lint or a program like lint exist for checking C source code?
<MOUD> hello a_ham_sandwitch
<losher> jondavis_: we're pretty keen on DIY here....
<inx-mdg> jondavis_: prince_jammys gave your the first instruction above
<veasmkii> you could create a bash file, and run that with sudo, then it would have sudo privileges, i think. I don't think its the best way to do it because it's the only way i know currently :)
<jondavis_> will some one walk me thro about installing ssh
<a_ham_sandwitch> would anyone know how to make alsa work after resume on a thinkpad t30
<samosa> losher: sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252853/
<veasmkii> that way it would only ask the first time, or simply use && to combine alot of commands
<prince_jammys> a_ham_sandwitch: while you figure it out, try sudo alsa force-reload
<veasmkii> apt-get install xchat && apt-get install firefox
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  install the open ssh server.. and there ya go.
<dsnyders> jondavis_: what happened when you did the sh
<jondavis_> I am spend ing more time ask 4 help than yall helping me out
<jondavis_> one on one
<avi_> HI TO ALL
<dsnyders> jondavis_: sorry, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jondavis_> pm me
<prince_jammys> and way more than time you're spending reading the guide, which seems to be zero.
<losher> samosa: that's a bit odd. Usually ubuntu installs on an ext3 type filesystem. I only see NTFS filesystems on that disk. Did you do a wubi install or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  like dsnyders said. Installing the ssh server takes about 1 min...
<ctmjr> dsnyders: are you trying to get gnome running or xfce?
<samosa> losher: wubi install?
<guest2>  can u help find and intall ubuntu webcam drivers
<dsnyders> ctmjr: at this point, either one
<losher> jondavis_: we're trying to teach you to fish (and failing...). And you're spending more time asking for help than reading the howto...
<prince_jammys> ya-ha
<losher> samosa: let's step back a bit. What os are you running, and how did you install it?
<guest2> im looking for 1810 Ricoh on hp pavillion dv9000
<guest2> hello
<ctmjr> dsnyders: ok this will install the bare minimum of gnome sudo apt-get install gnome-core if you want xfce apt-get install xfce4
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to launch an application with a different window manager (wine with openbox)
<Dr_Willis> so did it work jondavis_ ?
<haf1z> guys, is it possible to run windows application on ubuntu?
<guest2> yes
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31:  that dosent make a lot of sence...
<Dr_Willis> haf1z:  with wine - yes.
<MOUD> anyone?
<samosa> losher: win xp, two drives C:\ (windows) and E:\ (other stuff), used ubuntu live cd to install ubuntu on E:\ ...which is the one which wont boot.
<D3RGPS31> Dr_Willis: how?
<haf1z> Dr_Willis: wine is the best?
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31:  the window 'manager' handles all windows on the current desktop. You dont set it up for a 'per app' basis. what are you trying to do exactly?
<guest2> how do i get my laptop webcam working??
<Dr_Willis> !wine | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<samosa> losher: oh sorry, but am not running xp right now, cuz it wont let me boot, so i am running ubuntu on cd right now...
<inx-mdg> guest2: what kind of laptop?
<samosa> losher: 8.0.4
<dsnyders> ctmjr: Yes,  I've started an apt-get install gnome.  It's running now.
<guest2> hp dv9000
<D3RGPS31> Dr_Willis: borderless applications without losing my desktop
<losher> samosa: ok, bad news. fdisk only sees one drive. And it looks like it's the C: drive. There's no sign of the E: drive. I'm wondering if it has failed completely?
<Sepero> Does lint or a program like lint exist in the repositories for checking C source code?
<inx-mdg> guest2: Have you checked www.ubuntuforums.com and searched on hpdv900 webcam?
<Iormangund> hi, how can i remove dependencies that where installed cos of an app?
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31:  there are tricks/tools to  remove the 'window decoration' for specific apps. devilspie i think is one such tool. some window managers support such features via the menus/settings also.. compiz also mayu have such a feature
<Iormangund> there a command line for it?
<samosa> losher: it is 1 500gig hardrive, but there is C and E in , like been split , when windows was working it showed C (60gig) and E (440gig)
<MOUD> Can anyone pastebin an example of shellscript to install 3 programs in a row?
<inx-mdg> hi prince_j1mmys :)
<histo> Anyone know where there is a feature list or changelog for xubuntu+1?  I've already asked in #xubuntu
<prince_j1mmys> hello
<samosa> E (400)*
<samosa> some space reserved or something..
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  4 lines, first one  #!/bin/bash , next 3 lines.. of the format 'sudo apt-get install program1'
<MOUD> I see. And how do I run it?
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  changing program1 to be whatever package you want.
<samosa> losher: no wait, it does see both
<ctmjr> dsnyders: ok good luck hope it works
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  same as any other scriopt. make it executable and ./scriptname,  or 'bash scriptname'
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  bash basics. :)
<dsnyders> ctmjr: So do I
<guest2> ubuntu forums came up empty
<BoredKender> what would you say would be the most efficient way to clone my current install onto another drive? install is on a USB HDD and I want to clone it onto the internal drive
<samosa> losher: if i go to "PLACES" and under "COMPUTER" there it shows 2 media's , one is 437 gig and other is 62 gig.
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: thanks. I never had to use bash so that's why I never cared about. Thanks :)
<inx-mdg> guest2: is your hp a netbook?
<guest2> 17" laptop
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  the script is basicially identical to the commands you would type at teh terminal.
<guest2> built in webcam
<inx-mdg> guest2: you are running 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> webcams for me - either work with no hassles.. or are totally Unsupported. :(
<guest2> yes 9.04
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: ah
<samosa> losher:  i think its installed on /dev/sda5            7650       60800   426935376    7  HPFS/NTFS ?
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  rather straightforward for simple things. :) i have scripts setup for new installs to install the few dozen or so packages i always want.
<Wicked> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: that's exactly what I want to do.
<samosa> cuz it has most blocks
<losher> samosa: ok. I see /dev/sda1 (a windows partition, about 61G) and /dev/sda5 (another windows partition, about 426G). That isn't what I hoped to see though. I had hoped to see a windows partition (sda1, looks ok) and then a linux partition (ext3) and a swap partition (linux swap)
<Schmitty> how do I edit the colors of the terminal within the terminal.
<inx-mdg> guest2: do you what kind of webcam it is?
<guest2> 1810 Ricoh
<zheng> HI, all, do you install Ubuntu-8.04 from a  USB Stick successffully?
<inx-mdg> guest2: do you know what kind of webcam it is -
<histo> !usb | zheng
<ubottu> zheng: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<samosa> losher: yes, so its either the second or third one?
<Schmitty> How do I change the colors of a console session
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: let's say I want to get xfce4, after it I want to get all the packages, is there a way to do that without sudo-ing every single package?
<samosa> losher: maybe its second cuz the first is defnitly windows and it is ntfs and so is last one, so that means second one is linux cuz it is not ntfs?
<samosa> second one*
<ctmjr> Schmitty: gnome terminal?
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  it asks for root password after first sudo.. but not the rest.
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  or sudo scriptname,
<samosa> ubuntu was installed on the bigger partition....so its gonna be a 400K one.
<Schmitty> ctmjr: no just xterm
<meLon> I could use some help getting my once-working-but-now-not-working wifi card to work.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7783149
<guest2> hello
<losher> samosa: no, the 2nd partition is an extended partition (ext'd). It's not a real partition, it's just a placeholder for the 3rd. partition. That part, at least, looks normal :-)
<guest2> hello
<losher> samosa: ok, can you open /dev/sda5 and see the files in it?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: no no, I mean like  sudo apt-get install xfce-*    (where * means all the packages)
<guest2> 1810 Ricoh
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:   xfce has the 'xubuntu-desktop' meta package.
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<samosa> losher: open like this mkdir /media/root? (am a total nub lol)
<inx-mdg> guest2: 1810 Ricoh webcam?
<guest2> yes
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<MOUD> I see.
<inx-mdg> anyone here have experience with a 1810 Ricoh webcam?
<MOUD> Which is better, icewm or xfce4 ?
<MOUD> Which is better, icewm or xfce4 ? (in terms of more windows like desktop and customisable)
<samosa> losher: i tryed /dev/sda5 , and it says : "bash: /dev/sda5: Permission denied"
<losher> \samosa: please open a terminal window and type 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt'
<samosa> ohhh
<roffe> I've been having trouble getting kde 4.3 working... is it worth more hassle?
<inx-mdg> guest2: I don't know how to troubleshoot a webcam - don't have one, but maybe the 9.04 wiki would have a troubleshooting guide for webcams
<samosa> losher: nothing happens?
<inx-mdg> guest2: what application were you trying to use with your webcam?
<guest2> ok thanks ill try it
<Ratman_2009> Hello, can anyone point me to a free video tutorial on linux/unix?  I know the basics but would really like to sharpen my skills.
<losher> samosa: now do 'ls -l /mnt'   Do you see any files...?
<rodimus> anyone here getting a white screen while trying to enable compiz?
<Bridger987> Ratman_2009 >  What aspects of linux/unix would you like to see a video on?
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: INX live CD
<randy_> Setting up 2 nic cards in ubuntu server
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: setup with tutorials
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: its CLI
<darkangel> hey im using vlc and trying to copy a dvd of mine and its not taking the sound, only the video
<Ratman_2009> Bridger987 - Mostly command line
<losher> samosa: ?
<Bridger987> Ratman_2009 >  http://ubuntuclips.org/taxonomy_term_9.html
<server_> home
<samosa> losher: Yes! :) I see many folders, and also the ubuntu one. (where its installed)
<server_> sdsd
<darkangel> any suggestions?
<server_> hi
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: www.inx.maincontent.net
<Trinidad_> its really quite in here tonight
<Ratman_2009> Bridger: Thank you
<Ratman_2009> inx: what is inx live cd?
<randy_> Can anyone help me setup 2 nic cards in ubuntu server 9.04. One for the internet with static ips and the other one for the intranet with dynamic ips (192.168.1.2/50).
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: live CD of cli distro with tutorials
<losher> samosa: that's good. that means the files are probably all there. But your installation is incorrect. I think you need to reinstall ubuntu from scratch. Before you do, are there any ubuntu files you need to preserve? If so, we can copy them somewhere safe...
<darkangel> is there a vlc help room???
<Zappo> Does anyone here use eggdrop?
<xidarian> is the epiphany-webkit package screwed up for everyone or jsut me, on jaunty
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: see videos at website posted above
<emil111> Hello, I'm a new ubuntu user and I have a few quesitons on running the live CD
<Zappo> or know how too?
<Ratman_2009> inx- okay, thanks
<inx-mdg> Ratman_2009: your welcome!  :)
<ctmjr> Schmitty: sorry phone you still here?
<innomen> Hey guys, how painless is it to set up a lan folder share between ubuntu and xppro?
<innomen> and recommended apps?
<innomen> any*
<mintsoup> samba :D
<Schmitty> ctmjr: yes i'm still here
<innomen> with the default network thing i get a "failed to get list form server" error
<rahu> screentlet tutorials
<xidarian> from my experience samba is really well integrated into ubuntu and jsut works, so i can't really help you configure it
<emil111> I'm running ubuntu live from teh CD and every time the cd drive stops spinning my computer becmoes so slow, because as soon as I want to do anything it has to start spinning the cd firt
<emil111> is there any way to work around this, I'm not able to install it on my HD yet
<samosa> losher: not really, i dont have any files i need to back up.
<inx-mdg> emil111: what's your computer specs?
<Schmitty> ctmjr: I know' xterm-fg white -bg blue' but that only changeds that instance. I want to change the default
<xidarian> emil111, you could install onto a large thumb drive, but CDs are really slow, the live disk isnt' mean for regular use, just trying ubuntu out
<randy_> join /network
<randy_> join #network
<emil111> xidarian: thanks, I should have got a live usb stick but I'm stuck with this live cd now until I fix my hd
<darkangel> can anyone give me some vlc media player help??
<emil111> I have the netbook remix on a usb but huge gfx trouble with that one
<emil111> darkangel: what help do you need
<xidarian> emil111, I think you can make one if you have a big usb stick you dont' mind wiping
<inx-mdg> emil111: you can close Gnome-Do and Tomboy notes and and the updater and that might help
<emil111> inx-mdg it's a dell  with intel 1.6ghz  processor, 2gb ram etc
<MOUD> I have to get some sleep now. Thank you very much people for the help.
<xidarian> darkangel maybe, be more specific
<emil111> inx-mdg  thanks, how do I close gnome-do and tomboy notes? I cannot see that they are open
<darkangel> trying to stream/save a dvd to my hard drive and i can copy the video but im not getting any sound
<xidarian> emil111, maybe you can make the live CD load completely into ram, not sure if ubuntu live cd has that though
<inx-mdg> emil111: right click on the icon and choose "quit"
<ctmjr> Schmitty: i use setterm -foreground green background -black -store as an example
<inx-mdg> emil111: in the case of Tomboy notes, choose remove from panel
<samosa> losher: why is it installed incorrectly?
<randy_> Can anyone help me setup 2 nic cards in ubuntu server 9.04. One for the internet with static ips and the other one for the intranet with dynamic ips (192.168.1.2/50).
<samosa> losher: i just followed the wizard :s
<emil111> inx-mdg: can't see that either is running
<dsnyders> ctmjr, losher, I've got it working again, after apt-get installing gnome.  Now it's back to fighting xorg and nvidia about my resolution.
<losher> samosa: then I recommend you free up  /dev/sda5 and when you reinstall, tell it to use the free space on the drive, and make sure the filesystem type is EXT3 and allow it to add a swap partition. The automatic partitioner should take care of this (but I wonder how come it went wrong on your first attempt?). Just be sure *not* to allow it to overwrite /dev/sda1, because that's where your...
<losher> ...windows system is.
<xidarian> does anyone here have epiphany-webkit installed on jaunty?
<losher> dsnyders: good progress!
<inx-mdg> emil111: gnome-do is a little purple square icon on the right side of the panel
<inx-mdg> emil111: tomboy notes has a little yellow sticky note looking icon on the left side of the panel
<losher> samosa: dunno what went wrong with your first attempt. It wasn't a server or an 'alternate CD' install, was it?
<inx-mdg> emil111: update is the padlock icon
<ctmjr> Schmitty: oops it should be -background black -store
<emil111> inx-mdg: I don't think I have either on , can't see anything liek you describe
<emil111> not running netbook remix if that's what you think of
<inx-mdg> emil111: are you running a gnome desktop?
<emil111> sorry if I confused you there
<emil111> inx-mdg: ubuntu live from cd
<Dr_Willis> gnome-do has settings to show or not show the systtray icon. :)
<emil111> inx-mdg how can I tell if it's a gnome desktop ?
<inx-mdg> emil111: you using netbook launcher?
<xidarian> emil111, if you downloaded the standard ubuntu live CD its a gnome deskto
<emil111> inx-mdg ubuntu live desktop iso   the one downloade
<emil111> yes
<Schmitty> i ran the command without error but it didn't seem to change the color of new terminal sessions ctmjr
<samosa> losher: I limited the ubuntu partition to 17 gig, cuz althout its a big 400 gig, I have a ton of games/movies for windows on it that take about 300 gig.
<inx-mdg> emil111: then its gnome
<emil111> is anyone familiar with archives and why it takes so logn to put a large (500Mb) file into an archive, even with no compression ?
<xidarian> anyone using epiphany with webkit backend on jaunty?
<ctmjr> dsnyders: everytime i upgrade i always have to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<ctmjr> Schmitty: run it without store and see if it changes
<randy_> join /list
<Schmitty> ctmjr: nope, and didn't change new instance either
<Schmitty> ctmjr: i also traied the -default tag as well to no avail
<samosa> losher: do i have to still reinstall? i explain, why it did not take entire drive.
<emil111> nvermind about the archives, I was confused
<losher> samosa: oops. That should have shrunk the 400G partition & added a couple of new partitions for ubuntu. Clearly that didn't happen. You know, if you mess about with partitions like this, you risk losing all your movies & games. If I were you, I'd beg/borrow/buy and additional small disk for messing with ubuntu....
<emil111> back to my slow live cd, I'll just have to live with it for hte moemnt ahead and then install to HDD I suppose
<dsnyders> ctmjr: I'll burn that bridge when I get there.  It's still doing updates.
<Sepero> Does lint or a program like lint exist in the repositories for checking C source code?
<jcmarini> salutations
<pleed__> emil111: already tried to use an usb stick?
<ctmjr> Schmitty: that's weird can you try just setterm -foreground green see what happens
<samosa> losher: lol, i know, i will keep that in mind for future, but i really need a quick fix now T_T
<losher> Sepero: lint exists. I believe it's called splint in Ubuntu. Dunno if it's any good...
<dsnyders> Sepero: yes there is a lint program.  You probably need to install a developer version
<Schmitty> ctmjr: nothing
<Sepero> losher: ah yes, splint. thank you
<Schmitty> ctmjr: if i do a 'xterm -fg green then I get a green background but only for that one window
<thiebaude> im editing using nano, how do i save what im editing?
<Schmitty> ctmjr: I'm sifting through the xterm man pages but I'm not coming accross a way to set it the default
<samosa> losher:  what should i do now? pls help.
<Dr_Willis> Schmitty:  'xterm' and many apps make use of the .Xdefaults file to set default settings for them
<losher> samosa: since you have valuable data on that disk, and we don't know why it went wrong, I hesitate to advise you further. It sounds like you installed wubi (this installs ubuntu as a windows application).
<jcmarini> ! firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Dr_Willis> Schmitty:  ok tutorial on it --> https://engineering.purdue.edu/ECN/Support/KB/Docs/UsingTheXdefaultsFil
<jcmarini> ubottu rocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks
<Schmitty> Dr_Willis: I don't see this file in my home directory
<Dr_Willis> Schmitty:  then logically... MAKE IT...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jcmarini> don't ya love it
<donavan_> I want to install a program in wine and all the howtos are for 32bit and in running 64bit ... does wine care ?
<Dr_Willis> donavan_:  dosent care here... 'wine path/to/program.exe' works for me.
<stabu> anyone think they can help with a karmic display problem?
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<Dr_Willis> donavan_:  64bit wine works fine for me  so far.
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<samosa> losher: lulz, screw the data..I just need my win back for work. '< (I can re install the stuff , not that important.)
<donavan_> Dr_Willis ... cool thanks
<losher> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ctmjr> Schmitty: i found this it might help it might have to do with your graphics card i am at a loss here http://limestone.uoregon.edu/woven/HOWTO/mini/Colour-ls-6.html
<samosa> brb, i am gonna try one last thing.
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<scott1> hello I just need to get adobe flash working ? what is the ubuntu restricted pack?
<losher> samosa: Well, you can do fixmbr to make windows boot again. Or you can try reinstalling grub. But since you're not real familiar with Ubuntu, I think you need to do the windows fixmbr trick...
<Schmitty> ctmjr: I can set the colors t my liking for one instance. My problem is I cannot set it as the default
<scott1> says error i386
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<emil111> is there a search function in ubuntu like in windows +
<scott1> I am a newbie at this flash does not work any help?
<inx-mdg> scott1: what version of ubuntu?  Is this a new install?
<scott1> yes
<inx-mdg> scott1: yes to both?
<scott1> 9.04
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<scott1> new install get error from adobe when installing flash
<inx-mdg> scott1: did you add the Medibuntu respository?
<scott1> no what is that sorry Im new
<inx-mdg> scott1: google "ubuntu 9.04 wiki" and look for "Medibuntu"
<scott1> k hold
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<spO> are all scripts in rc1.d-rc5.d  ran at boot?
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games (Savage 2, Tremulous, Warsow ...)
<SealedWithAKiss> Most user-friendly video editing suite that runs under Linux, anybody?
<LioN_LX> someone can help me with audio delay on games, I'm using Jaunty
<inx-mdg> LioN_LX: can you explain the problem further?
<meLon> I am having trouble getting my wireless card working after playing with WiFi Radar.  Not sure whats going on.  More info is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7783149
<gbrent> How can I setup squid to use multiple outgoing IP's
<copywriter> guys guys
<majuk> Replacement RAID device is always marked as 'non-fresh' at boot and rejected from the RAID. Event count appears to be incorrect. Re-added device several times to no avail. Any advice?
<GnuSeb> is there an .iso unr dvd available for jaunty?
<scott1> no luck on google
<scott1> for that
<haf1z> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<copywriter> my ubuntu install on my home pc has been at 82% installing it says configuring apt
<copywriter> i rebooted five times and tried the 64 bit, 32 and the 8:04 lts, same thing
<copywriter> what should i do, just wait
<copywriter> or unplug the network cable from the pc
<copywriter> is that normal or just something with me
<majuk> copywriter: apt is the application database. Could take a while to get it up to date. How long are you waiting?
<mattgyver> I would like to create a separate user to give access to a smb share on my computer with different privelages, how may i do this?
<nnutter> In the even that an upgrade goes bad and I want to reinstall the system is there any reason why having a separate partition for /home would be significantly better to just mounting the filesystem and nuking everything but /home?
<copywriter> been forever, lilke 5 minutes so far
<copywriter> but it's the 7th install
<copywriter> i'll leave it runing to see what happens
<majuk> copywriter: Patience is a virtue.
<scott1> well I like this but its been 3 days now no flash working.
<copywriter> :) i just thought something was wrong
<majuk> 5 minutes. Kids these days.
 * majuk shakes head
<Berzerker> scott1, how did you install it?
<Zappo> Does anyone know how to edit/verify me eggbot config file?
<inx-mdg> scott1: what kind of PC you have?
<scott1> tryed to install off flash site no good 1 386 error
<scott1> thats all I want out of this its been 3 days now  no luck
<ctmjr> Schmitty: everything i have read on the subject say's to but store at the end and it should make it the default i know that does not help any sorry
<inx-mdg> scott1: this isnt' a Power PC is it?
<Berzerker> scott1, but how did you try to install it?
<scott1> deb file
<Berzerker> scott1, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scott1> gdebi installer
<haf1z> scott1:
<Berzerker> scott1, type that line I said into terminal
<haf1z> w8
<scott1> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Schmitty> ctmjr: oh that's fine. I'll live
<scott1> thats the error I get
<scott1> its annoying
<Berzerker> scott1, type that line I said into terminal
<scott1> what line?
<haf1z> scott1: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Berzerker> haf1z, he doesn't even have it installed...
<Berzerker> haf1z, what would removing it do?
<haf1z> Berzerker: i experienced this b4
<apoleo12> Ok, when I have a friend over, using my machine and I have hiom on his own account.. and did fast-switching.... but evidently it frozed. and had to reboot... why is that? Anyone had that problem?
<haf1z> Berzerker: just trying to help him
<scott1> no good
<haf1z> ok
<Berzerker> scott1, define "no good"
<haf1z> scott1: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<binarystar> does anyone know " A server : redirect server to b , B server : a lot domains , A, B server diffrence IP class. i want each mrtg per domains" help me
<scott1> I go to terminal under  apps?
<Berzerker> scott1, under accessories
<inx-mdg> is there an IRC channel for linux gamers?
<scott1> I paste that line in and nothing
<Berzerker> scott1, open terminal, and type in "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Berzerker> you hit enter
<Berzerker> then type in your password
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, gaming on linux? bahah
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, jk, no idea. :P
<scott1> bash: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<scott1> scott@scott-desktop:~$
<binarystar> help help :'(
<inx-mdg> Berzerker: LOL :)
<scott1> thats what I get
<Berzerker> just type it
<Berzerker> manually
<inx-mdg> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Berzerker> don't paste it in
<inx-mdg> !linux gamers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux gamers
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, google it or something
<scott1> ok hold
<Schmitty> !buy-a-mac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buy-a-mac
<Berzerker> a mac?
<jedc> scott1, that is your prompt, if it didnt say anything and went to that then whatever you did probably worked
<Berzerker> that's even funnier
<Berzerker> jedc, he tried an apt-get, so no it didn't work lol
<meLon> I have a "disabled" wireless card.  I have no idea how it became disabled, or how to enable it.  I have a post here with some information:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7783149
<Schmitty> !Berzerker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Berzerker
<jedc> scott1, my bad hehe
<scott1> well it didnt work
<meLon> $sudo lshw -C >> network*-network DISABLED
<scott1> my god just want flash but i cant complain still better than gates
<haf1z> Berzerker: is that possible for me to paste website here as a refference?
<inx-mdg> scott1: sorry, I missed part of the conversation - what kind of PC?
<haf1z> Berzerker: is that possible for me to paste website here as a refference for others?
<Berzerker> scott1, you have to give us a little more information than it didn't work
<scott1> amd 64 bit
<Berzerker> scott1, what does "it didn't work" mean
<Berzerker> haf1z, just wait.
<scott1> I copied that command line you gave me and pasted it in terminal
<scott1> entered my pass didnt work
<Berzerker> ok what does "it didn't work" mean, what happens when you enter your pass
<kiaas_> why does changing volume on VLC...not change the volume?
<scott1>  command not found
<scott1> thats what I get
<inx-mdg> kiaas_: depends on what you have set to control volume - master or PC speaker or what
<a_ham_sandwitch> scott1 make shure you check your spelling
<Zappo> Does anyone here use eggbot?
<bruenig> Zappo: no
<Berzerker> scott1, ok give me a second
<haf1z> scott1: are you using 64bit linux?
<meLon> Zappo :D
<scott1> yes
<Berzerker> haf1z, yes he is
<scott1> is that the problem?
<haf1z> ok
<kiaas_> inx-mdg, master front is set. but both master front and front work.
<ray66> Is there a way to reposition a splashscreen from lower right corner to center of screen
<Berzerker> scott1, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Berzerker> scott1, download that
<kiaas_> inx-mdg,  But not from VLC. I have to change the whole system's volume, and I don't want to do that
<inx-mdg> kiaas_: what is your desktop sound icon set to?
<kiaas_> inx-mdg, master front
<haf1z> scott1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html <- take a look here. this may help you then
<inx-mdg> kiaas_: hmm......
<Berzerker> haf1z, I already posted a link for him
<haf1z> Berzerker: sory for that
<CopyWriter> Success!
<Berzerker> CopyWriter, yay.
<CopyWriter> my next challange is to get this working, i was googling and did an lspci it returned Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder
<Zappo> does anyone know what to edit eggbots config file with?
<Zappo> edit/verify
<inx-mdg> Zappo: what's eggbots?
<Berzerker> Zappo, what kind of file is it?
<boingful> The only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/
<Berzerker> lolwhat
<Zappo> .conf
<Berzerker> just edit it in pico
<Berzerker> or vm
<inx-mdg> Zappo: or nano
<a_ham_sandwitch> or gedit
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, pico is nano. ;)
<Slimcea_boy> How can I get rid of the confirmation dialog for restart/shutdown etc?
<inx-mdg> Berzerker: I didn't realize that LOL
<Zappo> can i do it with the default text editor?
<s__> anyone kno how or is it possible to install the .net 3.5 framework on ubuntu?
<DoomHack2009> blacktrack vs nubunutu version super hacking super
<Berzerker> Zappo, you could. if it's not in the home folder, you'll have to gksudo it, easier to edit in a terminal text editor
<Berzerker> Zappo, sudo pico <file)
<inx-mdg> Berzerker: whats the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<CopyWriter> anybody knows how to set this up 01:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1) i don't have the slightest idea where to start using 8:04lts
<a_ham_sandwitch> @copy righter what is it in
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, gksu doesn't require password for anything else dealing with that program. gksudo might make you enter a password again
<inx-mdg> CopyWriter: what exactly is that thing?
<inx-mdg> Berzerker: oh
<CopyWriter> it's a tv in card
<ctmjr> CopyWriter: tv tuner?
<CopyWriter> yes
<CopyWriter> tv tuner
<inx-mdg> CopyWriter: oh!
<boggles> Hey I'm running the netbook remix, I'm having trouble...any gurus want to PM and help me out?
<Slimcea_boy> !ask | boggles
<ubottu> boggles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boggles> Ah.
<Slimcea_boy> !pm | boggles
<ubottu> boggles: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<inx-mdg> boggles: just throw your question in the ring
<Zappo> Berzerker: how do i save the file?
<DrDuck> :D
<Berzerker> inx-mdg, gksudo is just a preliminary sudo to run the program initially run the program in admin mode. editing a text file might require another sudo
<Berzerker> Zappo, in pico?
<DrDuck> Ubuntu runs on Linux, am I correct?
<Zappo> Berzerker: yes
<boggles> Sure, how do I install deb files. I used to be able to just open the file on my other ubuntu but now I can't install it. I have the songbird .deb and want to install it.
<Berzerker> boggles, what model are you on?
<inx-mdg> Berzerker: that would be confusing
<boggles> EEEpc 1000hd
<merma> DrDuck, yes
<Berzerker> DrDuck, lol? Ubuntu is linux
<ctmjr> CopyWriter: here's your start http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Berzerker> Zappo, Ctrl+x, then hit y to overwrite then enter
<Zappo> Berzerker: ok
<CopyWriter> thanks ctmjr
<inx-mdg> CopyWriter: good luck! :)
<shane2peru> is it possible to not load a Desktop manager and still run a graphical app?
<savanny1976u_> Hi, I'm using "Ubuntu 9.04", I just install "Nvidia GeForce GTS250". I tried "Envy" to install the driver, Came to find out that "Envy" support up to Nvidia 180. I went to "Nvidia" website to download the driver but I couldn't get it to work. Can anyone please help me figure this out?? Thank you..
<s__> anyone kno how or is it possible to install the .net 3.5 framework on ubuntu???
<DrDuck> Berzerker: Would it be easier for me to carry out my programming needs with Ubuntu, ie: I'm learning C and k&R assumes you're using the linux OS.
<Berzerker> DrDuck, not really. I learned C just fine in windows.
 * Berzerker hides
<a_ham_sandwitch> @berzerker lol
<inx-mdg> !.net 3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net 3.5
<danbhfive> s__: linux has mono
<Berzerker> lol
<boggles>  how do I install deb files. I used to be able to just open the file on my other ubuntu but now I can't install it. I have the songbird .deb and want to install it.
<Berzerker> if you're going to learn .net, it's better to do it in windows.
<Berzerker> boggles, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<boggles> thanks
<ctmjr> savanny1976u: get rid of envy first then try the nvidia drivers
<DrDuck> Berzerker: Really? I thought K&R assumed you had linux, as with other guides/books. I have yet to find one which assumes you're running Windows. Would it be smart to keep ubuntu and windows on one comp :D
<danbhfive> s__: and I've heard that linux has good support for the C# language, but less support for all the APIs
<boggles> What apps/tweaks do you guys reccomend for ubuntu netbook remix?
<Berzerker> DrDuck, if you have a big enough hard drive, it wouldn't hurt
<DrDuck> Berzerker: dual core sounds good ehh?
<CaptainCrook> i dont windows is better in learning... the only thing i've ever learned from windows... is click there there and there then do this then click there then reboot...
<Berzerker> oh look.
<Berzerker> someone is bashing windows lol
<mizerydearia> Kubuntu: GIMP shortcut doesn't appear in 'Graphics' or any section in the KDE Applications menu.  How can I add it manually?
<inx-mdg> s__: http://channel9.msdn.com/forums/Coffeehouse/259086-First-install-of-net-35-on-Ubuntu-Linux/RSS/
<savanny1976u_> Tried that, didn't work, I even tried a "Nvidia" live Cd using "wine", that didn't work either..I'm not sure what I did wrong??
<DrDuck> I'm enjoying my ubuntu experience thus far, it's similar to apple lol.
<boggles> What apps/tweaks do you guys reccomend for ubuntu netbook remix?
<samosa> Drduck lol
<afed> prly xubunut
<afed> xubuntu
<a_ham_sandwitch> @mizerydearia try right clicking the applications and edit menus
<afed> or
<afed> xfce i mena
<ctmjr> savanny1976u: what did not work getting rid of envy?
<jedc> DrDuck, ubuntu is great for learning programming though, its awesome when your like, oh, i need this compiler, ok "sudo apt-get install <compilername>" and you are good to go
<FloodBot1> afed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Berzerker> DrDuck, GNOME is similar to aqua, since Aqua is based on GNOME, KDE is more like Aero (Windows)
<afed> FloodBot1: suck a fUCK
<DrDuck> ahh
<Hermid> lo
<inx-mdg> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<Berzerker> !ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inx-mdg> !netbook remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<Berzerker> !ubuntunetbookremix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berzerker> meh
<mizerydearia> a_ham_sandwitch, That doesn't seem to work
<Hermid> who knows anything on wifi on ubuntu
<jedc> !language | afed
<ubottu> afed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<inx-mdg> Hermid: be more specific please
<afed> !language | jedc
<ubottu> jedc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afed> !triggers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers
<ajushi> hi, how can i install libcgi-perl in jaunty if apt-get says "Package libcgi-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package." ?
<afed> what other triggers are there
<mizerydearia> mm, found menu editor
<danbhfive> !usage > afed
<ubottu> afed, please see my private message
<Hermid> it wont let me connect to WPA or WEP encrpted netowkrs
<Hermid> networks*
<afed> thx
<sheit> any help installing flash
<Hermid> i can only connect to open systems
<Berzerker> mizerydearia, yeah Preferences > Main Menu, you can add it in
<mizerydearia> strange.  More applications appear in the menu editor than in the actual menu
<Berzerker> sheit, what kind of system are you running
<a_ham_sandwitch> @sheit you whant to install flash plugin nonfree
<inx-mdg> Hermid: does your wifi card support WPA/WEP?
<mizerydearia> GIMP appears in the menu editor, but not the mneu
<Hermid> my card is an IPN 2220
<afed> jedc: that is p. passive aggressive, if your kids are here ircing with us and you don't want me to say fuck, just say so directly
<sheit> only get a black box when trying to view flash on websites... firefox... ubuntu 9.0 32bit
<jedc> sheit, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hermid> yes it will connect to WPA and WEP networks under windows
<luckyone> fedora users are dicks
<a_ham_sandwitch> lol
<afed> luckyone: s/are/suck
<boggles> fedora hats are pretty sick imo
<sheit> jedc, thanks
<MeditatingFrog> sheit:  do you have the flash plugin installed?
<inx-mdg> Hermid: do you know what kind of chipset the wifi card has?
<Hermid> hm
<luckyone> seriously - f them
<Berzerker> jedc, SS!
<jedc> afed, i dont have kids, or mind, but i respect others who do...
<Hermid> dont know
<sheit> MeditatingFrog, from flash.com yes but doesnt work
<Hermid> I will have to check
<Berzerker> jedc,  I call shenanigans
<afed> jedc: well irc is no place for anyone too sensitive to be exposed to naughty words
<devkhadka> luckyone:  fedora users are masters while ununtu are kids
<afed> jedc: when you have kids make sure to firewall their machines from irc
<jedc> Berzerker, huh?
<dragon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Berzerker> jedc, stole my support. :P
<jedc> afed, this is a community support channel
<MeditatingFrog> sheit: install with aptitude, if that doesn't work, synaptic package manager, search for "flash"
<jedc> Berzerker, lol hehe
<majuk> devkhadka: What does that make Gentooers?
<luckyone> devkhadka: nah - they are just pricks
<boggles> whats a good IM client for ubuntu that supports webcams?
<luckyone> majuk: gods!
<dragon> When I run sudo apt-get upgrade, I see the following.. how can I upgrade those packages from CLI?
<dragon> The following packages have been kept back:
<dragon>   linux-image-server linux-restricted-modules-server linux-server
<majuk> :D
<a_ham_sandwitch> @sheit also turn on multiverce and universe
<Berzerker> boggles, eh...skype?
<sheit> MeditatingFrog, thanks
<danbhfive> dragon: dist-upgrade
<jedc> dragon, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boggles> berzerker, can i get that from apt-get?
<Hermid> InProComm IPN 2220 wireless chipset I think
<jedc> danbhfive, now you've done it to me! :p
<devkhadka> luckyone: fedora i think is the best destro and master in development of linux now a days
<Berzerker> boggles, uhm. no.
<Berzerker> boggles, skype.com
<Xenogia> anyone here used kernelcheck?
<inx-mdg> Hermid: type lspci in a terminal and see what it says
<danbhfive> :)
<sheit> a_ham_sandwitch, what are those?
<inx-mdg> Hermid: unless its USB, then type lsusb
<Berzerker> boggles, I think some repositories have it. but by default, ubuntu doesn't have it. easier just to install from the deb.
<luckyone> devkhadka: you are wrong
<savanny1976u_> What meant is, I tried to download the driver before I install Envy, Now I removed envy again ( Using Synaptic )..I Download the Driver from "Nvidia.com" but I don't know how to use "Tar" to extract and download, I'm new with Linux..Thank you "ctmjr" for replying can you help me with 2nd step ??
<luckyone> devkhadka: yum sucks too
<Hermid> InProComm IPN 2220 wireless chipset
<jedc> majuk, ricers! http://funroll-loops.info/
<Hermid> err
<Hermid> not that
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, tar -xvf
<Hermid> OCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, tar -xvf <filename>
<elioenai> Can anyone here help me with the irc platform irssi for a second? just pm me
<Xenogia> i am having issues with qt3 dependencies and kernelcheck
<apoleo12> sorry I have to run this again...
<Xenogia> anyone had any of these issues before
<devkhadka> luckyone: i agree the ununtu community have grown these days but it is fedora to make ununtu and debian based other grow
<apoleo12> When I have a friend over, using my machine and I have hiom on his own account.. and did fast-switching.... but evidently it frozed. and had to reboot... why is that? Anyone had that problem?
<Berzerker> apoleo12, never. no idea. sorry.
<apoleo12> Or I would say if anyone would try using fast switching and giving problems let me know!
<majuk> jedc: lol, I used to live on BreakMyGentoo.net before it got shutdown
<ToStItOs> anyone know where jtaji is
<Xenogia> how do i go about upgrading to the 2.6.8.31 kernel in ubuntu 9.04 for x-fi support?
<apoleo12> Berzerker: I figured you dont know but... so many ppl here.. and i'd guess half are sleeping heh
<Hermid> my laptop has an intel chipset
<sheit> thanks guys..flash working now
<majuk> sheit: Highfive
<Technoviking> Xenogia: You will have to compile your own kernel
<jedc> sheit, great, glad we could help
<Berzerker> apoleo12, yup. :P
<inx-mdg> Hermid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65680
<Berzerker> sheit, gl
<redvamp128> okay quick question I have a swap on drive 1 and I would like to add it to automount
<Xenogia> hey technoviking how do i go about that?
<inx-mdg> Hermid: check the first link
<apoleo12> Berzerker: by any chance you use fast switching?
<Berzerker> apoleo12, no, I do not.
<sheit> say bye bye vista
<apoleo12> no reason to eh?
<redvamp128> I know I have to edit the fstab but which one and if it is on the sda and the second partition
<Technoviking> Xenogia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Hermid> kk
<Xenogia> cheers
<Berzerker> apoleo12, yeah lol
<Hermid> i have it working with ndiswrapper
<sheit> will adobe photoshop, illustrator or indesign run on ubuntu at all? using wine or any other program?
<majuk> sheit: Photoshop works pretty well in Wine
<Xenogia> sheit: use virtualbox with xp maybe
<Hermid> it only connects to open wireless networks
<redvamp128> sheit check the winehq application database
<musikgoat> redvamp128: /dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0
<majuk> sheit: Can't speak towards other Adobe products.
<apoleo12> hehe i understand. tho its kinda benifit me... despite of this problem... it frozed so bad after 2-3 switches.
<inx-mdg> Hermid: that's the link for the linux driver
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  so I would ope which fstab
<inx-mdg> Hermid: without ndiswrapper
<Hermid> kk
<Hermid> thanks
<inx-mdg> Hermid: your welcome :)
<musikgoat> redvamp128: you should only have one,  /etc/fstab
<sheit> thanks guys will check out info you all provided..  creative suite products last of my switch from windows
<ignatius> is there anyone running ubuntu 9.04 willing to attach the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to an email and send it to chickens_for_the_win@hotmail.co.uk please?
<redvamp128> I just edited it once a long time ago just could not remember the where
<Xenogia> Technoviking: I tried using kernelcheck but had some issues with it
<musikgoat> redvamp128: ahh
<ignatius> i may have edited that file without making backups beforehand :P
<jedc> sheit, give gimp a shot too, people say not quite as good as photoshop, but maybe give it a shot
<boggles> is ubuntu tweak worth the time?
<Xenogia> i prefer gimp actually
<Xenogia> boggles: ubuntu tweak definetly makes a lot of changes a much easier process
<WorkoutPC> lq
<elioenai> Before i reinstalled ubuntu, in irssi every room i was in's chat would show up, and it would say what channel it came from if it wasnt the one i was currently in.  Now it doesnt do that anymore, how can i change it back to the way it used to be?
<jats1> ignatius: If you post your menu.lst and any errors/relevant info I think I can fix yours.
<Technoviking> Xenogia: the x-fi are only in 2.6.31
<peb20000> i was wondering if anyone wants a free copy of my mirc script just msg me and i will send it
<redvamp128> isn't there a command I can check the fstab
<Xenogia> Technoviking: thats the kernel i want, the wiki page is just a little confusing for me
<apoleo12> peb20000: must be an exploit or something bad with it
<apoleo12> especially when its for windows lol
<Berzerker> afk
<musikgoat> redvamp128: you want to see whats in it?  cat /etc/fstab
<jedc> redvamp128, "less /etc/fstab"?
<ignatius> Jats i'm on my phone saying this due to  destroyed grub menu lol, so that is slightly problematic
<savanny1976u_> Thank you Berzerker, I have done that, then what's the next step?
<sheit> jedc, I dont mind using gimp but work with other designers as i print for them and get alot of work in adobe products
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, then run the .sh
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, I think it extracts an .sh...
<jedc> sheit, ah i see
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, sudo ./filename.sh
<brian_> does anyone know how i could add firefox bookmarks to the gnome panel
<sheit> jedc, wish gimp/inkscape/scribus would support opening these files.
<redvamp128> I haven't had to do that since I tried intrepid and now I am on jaunty but went back to hardy, but jaunty seems to be better -- but I thought there was a command that could check to make sure there were no errors
<sagaci> what are the benefits or disadvantages of using apt-get compared to aptitude
<sheit> jedc, thanks man.
<musikgoat> redvamp128: no there isnot
<Xenogia> sheit: if you desperatly need to use those apps, just vm windows xp and install those products.  Virtualbox 3.0.4 also has hardware acceleration.  Check it out
<Slurpee> apt-get will get the specific version you list
<jedc> sheit, it is usually do to the format being proprietary, i.e. not gimps fault
<inx-mdg> elninja: set "windows auto remember" to on
<Slurpee> aptitiude install will find the latest repo version and download
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, follow the instructions and tell it to overwrite your xorg.conf. I'll be back in a bit.
<redvamp128> sheit:  I would about wine and applications -- check the winehq application database
<musikgoat> redvamp128: you can pastebin it and ask someone to review
<apoleo12>  /wii
<redvamp128> k
<falcao> oi
<sheit> jedc, def agree..
<sheit> redvamp128, checkin out wine now.
<apoleo12> erp
<sheit> redvamp128, photoshop looks like a go not sure of the other two yet.
<jats1> ignatius: ah, I can't help you then. Although I could probably hack together a working file for you if I knew 1)What drive Ubuntu's /boot is on 2) what version of the kernel you have.
<mizerydearia> hmm, After restarting KDE environment, it seems to crash on startup.  I installed many applications since last restart (24hrs, newly installed system).  Is there a way I can diagnose what is wrong and fix it?  How can I prevent X frm starting?
<jedc> sheit, yes, if it doesnt work that well in wine you can alway use a virtual machine to run windows
<savanny1976u_> Which directory should use, i'm doing everything as a root.
<DrDuck> How do I find out whether I'm running 64bit or 32bit linux?
<redvamp128> sheit:  suggestion if you are going to run wine-- bookmark that site also ask in room #winehq plus personally I use winetricks and play on linux
<musikgoat> redvamp128: are you sure that your swap partition is the second partition?  you should confirm with "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<losher> sagaci: this comes up regularly, and never converges i.e. the diffs are not worth discussing. Use whichever you prefer...
<sheit> jedc, have separate computer with xp/vista dual boot so im safe just trying to use as much as I can via ubuntu....
<mrwes> DrDuck, from a terminal type lsb_release -a
<redvamp128> should be that is the hardy partition and until today
<redvamp128> this drive was not on here
<sheit> thanks all...
<mizerydearia> mm, nm, I got to a terminal
<DrDuck> mrwes: how do I reach the terminal?
<jedc> sheit, cool cool
<Xenogia> accessories>terminal
<musikgoat> redvamp128: so try mounting it
<mrwes> DrDuck, Applicaitons | Accessories | Terminal
<redvamp128> wait it says sda5
<ignatius> heh jats1, no worries. cheers for offering but i'll have a look at it again tomorrow
<musikgoat> redvamp128: ahh, its a logical partition
<redvamp128> /dev/sda1   *           1        4773    38339091   83  Linux
<redvamp128> /dev/sda2            4774        4865      738990    5  Extended
<redvamp128> /dev/sda5            4774        4865      738958+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<musikgoat> edit /etc/fstab
<redvamp128> sorry for the multiple
<redvamp128> so I need to make it sda5
<musikgoat> yes
<apoleo12> you're on solaris??
<DrDuck> mrwes: doesn't say whether im 64x or 32x
<musikgoat> no that is the fdisk cold
<musikgoat> *code
<jedc> redvamp128, why are you mounting the swap partition? the system will use it automatically
<redvamp128> one thing I need to do is before saving put two returns at the end of the file right
<redvamp128> jedc it mounted the one on my Sdb but not the larger swap on Sda
<musikgoat> redvamp128: no
<musikgoat> redvamp128: pastebin your fstab
<redvamp128> hold on
<jedc> redvamp128, ah, just make sure the cursor is on the line after the last line of text is what i always do.
<mrwes> jedc, fdisk -l always shows the swap partition
<redvamp128> hold on am installing pastebinit
<musikgoat> i love that util!
<tsrk_> how can I see what ports I'm listening on?
<redvamp128> http://pastebin.com/f4c07c5b8
<jedc> mrwes, ?
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  and others does that look right
<brian_> im having a hard time  navigating in the terminal via  cd/
<brian_> any tips or anything to help
<redvamp128> brian_:  tab always helps with the first letters
<musikgoat> redvamp128: it looks like you have a swap already, you're aware of that, right?
<brian_> im trying to get into a folder called gnomolicious-0.6  in my home folder
<redvamp128> yes but I want the one on sda also
<musikgoat> redvamp128: ok
<musikgoat> redvamp128: then its fine
<inx-mdg> brian_: tab completion
<musikgoat> !tab | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apoleo12> mrwes: theres no -l switch for using fdisk
<redvamp128> okay wish me luck am going to try a reboot
<musikgoat> redvamp128: wait
<redvamp128> K
<musikgoat> you can "sudo swapon /dev/sda5"
<jedc> brian_, also, you can use pushd and popd to quickly switch back to where you were (its like a stack), also .. is up a directory and . is the current directory
<musikgoat> redvamp128: then you can "cat /proc/swapspace" to see if it mounted
<boingful> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption).
<inx-mdg> brian_: at the command line type "ho" and then press tab
<ToStItOs> jtaji: Thanks for your help so much appreciated my modem is working:)
<flynch> envince/gnome document viewer needs a bookmarking feature... anyone know of one? or is there another pdf reader that I should try?
<brian_> host
<inx-mdg> brian_: sorry , you said home folder - type g and a tab
<redvamp128> no dice on the swapspace
<musikgoat> redvamp128: sorry swaps
<redvamp128> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<redvamp128> /dev/sdb5                               partition	730916	80752	-1
<apoleo12> what is that??
<inx-mdg> brian_: if you have other folders in your directory starting with "g" keep pressing tab until the right filie name shows up.
<apoleo12> where does that white blocks come from?
<brian_> how would i nav to  cd /home/gnomolicious-0.6
<worldwarcheese1> tuxwulf: Hey man, guess what I'm on right now?
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  so I should change that one to 2 then
<ToStItOs> Jtaji you are a great  help
<tonydejoseph> Hey cheese lets get rollin here
<inx-mdg> brian_: are you in your home directory?  type "pwd" without quotes and it should show /home/brian/
<jedc> flynch, dont know about features, but could try epdfview, gv, okular, or qpdf, i havent used any of them though
<megamanx1978> Hi can anyone help me with a xfce problem?
<jats1> brian: try using 'locate' to find the precise location of a folder. Tab completion might work in your case(hit tab twice). Also 'ls' shows you what's in the current directory.
<brian_> ya
<musikgoat> redvamp128: the the higher priority should be on the swap on the same disk
<jedc> !ask megamanx1978
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jedc> !ask | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flynch> @jedc thanks for the suggestions, will check em out
<musikgoat> redvamp128: but you only have one in that paste
<inx-mdg> brian_: type the letters "gn" and press the tab key
<mrwes> apoleo12, hrmm... fdisk -l (lower case L) certainly
<boggles> i dont understand the appeal of amarok
<boggles> songbird is so much easier to understand.
<inx-mdg> brian_: sorry cd gn then press tab
<ToStItOs> Jtaji: thanks again
<jedc> megamanx1978, what is your problem?
<megamanx1978> I lost my taskbar in xfce and I dont know how to get it back
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  I wanted it to also use the one on the second patition of the first hard drive
<jedc> megamanx1978, at the bottom?
<megamanx1978> yes
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  so that would be /dev/sda2 then right
<musikgoat> redvamp128: try sudo swapon /dev/sda2, if thats where its at
<brian_> i dunno nothign happens
<musikgoat> redvamp128: but you said in fdisk that it was sda5
<worldwarcheese1> tonydejoseph: Aright. Has anyone here had the problem where they couldn't reach Alt+F2?
<brian_> is the home folder the same one as the one with  my name
<redvamp128> invalid argument
<inx-mdg> brian_: you said you are in a console/terminal or are you in the gui?
<redvamp128> I think the swap is already on sdb5
<worldwarcheese1> Or any of the alts to get to a command line only itnerface?
<musikgoat> redvamp128: yes
<brian_> terminal
<inx-mdg> brian_: /home/Brian/
<apoleo12> mrwes: strange that fdisk command fdisk -l returned nothing
<musikgoat> redvamp128: if you have another swap on /dev/sdb5, you can enable that as well
<inx-mdg> brian_: type "pwd" and tell us what is says
<losher> redvamp128: swapon -s will verify which swaps are enabled...
<mrwes> apoleo12, sudo fdisk -l :)
<mrwes> heh
<musikgoat> apoleo12: sudo before the command
<musikgoat> thanks losher
<brian_> home/brian
<ctmjr> savanny1976u: sorry had to leave did you get your problem fixed?
<apoleo12> gee would ve knew that
<redvamp128> okay I think I got it now
<brian_> i got it thanks
<apoleo12> how'd I know wheitehr program needs SU??
<jedc> megamanx1978, hmm, there should be a panel thing under settings manager i think
<inx-mdg> brian_: now make sure where your file is by typing "locate gnome....."
<brian_> sorry for being new
<inx-mdg> brian_: whatever the whole name is
<redvamp128> I changed it to sda5 (and then did the swaps) and it says good for both
<inx-mdg> brian_: and see if it is in /home/Brian/
<brian_> im learning a little day by day someday i will know all
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  so I guess now I reboot to see if it automounts
<musikgoat> redvamp128: yup
<jedc> megamanx1978, if you cant find it you could try alt + f2 then launch xfce4-panel
<inx-mdg> brian_: we've all been there brian_
<jats1> brian_:doubt it :)
<ToStItOs> Jtaji: u there
<megamanx1978> Do you mean the right click settings menu?
<innomen> any idea what my movies would be quiet and everything else is painfully loud? I'm using vlc and its set to 200%
<Schmitty> xmms doesn't play mp3s....
<ToStItOs> megaman alt and the F2 button
<losher> brian_: they invent stuff faster than you can learn about it. Get used to it....
<megamanx1978> Ok logging into xfce brb
<stoner> films are less compressed than music, if your watching them off a dvd they will appear quiet
<mneptok> Schmitty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<boggles> what are the extras>?
<innomen> stoner is there a way to compensate?
<innomen> its not off a dvd but it is a large high quality file
<Berzerker> savanny1976u, get it fixed?
<stoner> well you can turn up the pcm to +12 db
<jedc> innomen, try typing alsamixer in a terminal and make sure pcm and front are up most of the way
<innomen> stoner, how would i got about doing that in general?
<innomen> oky
<stoner> but remember to turn it down when you play music
<stoner> do you know the command line
<innomen> jedc, so that will basically just turn everything up?
<inx-mdg> brian_: hows it coming?
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  thanks it worked-- now it shows 2 swaps
<losher> innomen: so it's just the one file, or is it all video files?
<megamanx1978> ok I am back
<jedc> innomen, yea, the volume controls the master, pcm will scale it up or down basically
<musikgoat> redvamp128: cool
<innomen> stoner, yes, jedc, i see no "front" but pcm is now 20% higher
<innomen> losher i've noticed a trend but i cant say for sure, all
<redvamp128> musikgoat:  i had done it one time but could not remember the exact command-- since I only have 256mb of memory -- it likes to use the swap
<jedc> innomen, cool, that should help, but you might get crackling if it is at 100%
<Schmitty> what whould happen if i put a a shell script with init6 inside of the rc.1 folder?
<Ububegin> is there any version of matlab , which can run in ubuntu... Mostly for image purposes
<stoner> innomen do you have master
<innomen> jedc, noted, is there any app which could give volume controls to spesific apps maybe?
<innomen> stoner, yes i shows a master
<losher> innomen: do you encode them yourself, or download them?
<innomen> it*
<RegressLess> Ubuntu 9.04, how can I find out where my tv tuner is on my system?
<ToStItOs> Jtaji: hey
<stoner> turn it up
<innomen> losher, download, stoner, i turn it up when i watch them if i turn it up now and someone emaisl me the speakers will blow up
<stoner> if there is an equalizer on vlc you could turn up the pre amp
<megamanx1978> I tried alt+F2 it brings up the run command what do I type now?
<innomen> stoner, hmmm thats a good idea
<innomen> one moment
<jedc> innomen, im not sure, but most media playing programs have their own volume control
<losher> RegressLess: type dmesg in a terminal window and look for it to  mention "tuner"
<sheit> what command would be comparable to ipconfig?
<jedc> megamanx1978, "xfce4-panel
<musikgoat> sheit: ifconfig
<jedc> "
<ToStItOs> megaman I believe it was xfce-panel let me double check
<musikgoat> sheit: for interface
<sheit> musikgoat, thanks
<innomen> jedc, yea vlc has one but it's maxed, however i have not tried the equlaizer thing
<innomen> brb thanks guys
<sheit> musikgoat, will help find wireless mac
<musikgoat> sheit: yes, your hwaddr is your MAC
<megamanx1978> It worked ty very much
<sheit> musikgoat, wlan0 would be wireless adapter?
<musikgoat> sheit: most likely
<brian_> now im trying to install this program but i navigated to it in the terminal then did  setup.py install but it says command not found
<sheit> musikgoat, thanks
<musikgoat> np
<ToStItOs> xfce4-panel
<mardoct> If wlan0 isn't wireless, something is very wrong
<sheit> lol. thanks mardoct.
<megamanx1978> I was about at the point of reinstalling my os lol
<jumpkick> how can I "arrange icons by modified date" on the desktop?
<jedc> megamanx1978, cool, if it keeps not appearing on boot you should add it to startup applications
<jedc> megamanx1978, on login i mean
<tonydejoseph> Hey, So im having this NVidia Driver issue for a while. I cannot compile the kernel it says - any help? Shoot me a message, thnx
<musikgoat> tonydejoseph: do you have build-essential installed?
<innomen> ok the graphic equalizer thing did the trick
<mardoct> To compile nvidia, you need to shut down the X server and run it as root
<tonydejoseph> I do sir
<innomen> full preamp makes it even with everything else
<tonydejoseph> and I have shut down the x server
<innomen> thanks guys
<jedc> innomen, great :D
<RegressLess> losher: it says it a lot:P
<innomen> i'll be back, again and again
<innomen> :)
<tonydejoseph> and installed it correctly, It even compiles the kernel forme and tells me everything was successful
<tonydejoseph> upon restart ittells me over and over again that I cannot compile the kernel
<losher> RegressLess: try dmesg | egrep -i tuner
<zetheroo1> where can one find the cause of a kernel panic?
<mardoct> the kernel, or kernel module?
<tonydejoseph> im sorry kernel module
<mardoct> Can you get into a terminal?
<spO> how do i test to see if i remember my gpg password correctly?
<losher> RegressLess: um, what exactly do you mean by "where it is" on your system?
<kanuha> is facebook campatable with linux?
<mlissner> I have a partition on a drive that is showing up in fdisk as HPFS/NTFS and in gparted as ext3. Does anybody know what's going on?
<musikgoat> sounds like dkms is getting in the way tonydejoseph, but i haven't learned the arts of dkms manipulation
<zetheroo1> In Jaunty my CAPS light is no longer working!!!
<mardoct> Facebook works with firefox, which works with linux.
<zetheroo1> and my wireless sucks!
<jedc> kanuha, facebook is a webpage, so it works exactly the same
<tonydejoseph> hmm dkms? I haven't seen any of that, and mardoct, any ideas?
<RegressLess> losher: I'm trying to setup mythtv. By default the capture source is looking at my webcam ( /dev/video0 ) instead of my tuner.
<kanuha> jedc, yeah I know, facebook itself works, but mafia wars looks bad with linux browsers
<jedc> kanuha, firefox is cross-platform
<ToStItOs> Hexbomber what kind of network set up do you have
<Hexbomber> There has gotta be some ubuntu network guru's here. Anyone wanna take a few minutes and try to help me setup my wired network on 9.04 :|
<MANA> excuses me , how to change the password of evolution
<losher> mlissner: never heard of that before...
<mardoct> I'd try running the driver install again. I've never had any problems with it. Are you sure it's the right version for your GPU?
<jedc> kanuha, facebook looks great for me
<jedc> Hexbomber, it doesnt just work if you plug it in?
<tonydejoseph> Mardoct: I went to the nvidia site and downloaded the linux 32 bit version for the mx440 like two weeks ago
<mlissner> losher: Hmmm...it seems to be something about the disk label...I just found a thread on linuxquestions: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/after-formatiing-to-ext3-still-shows-as-ntfs-373728/
<Berzerker> kanuha, linux browsers like firefox?
<tonydejoseph> ive reinstalled it a number of times
<losher> RegressLess: the tuner is usually at /dev/video0. If that's in use, I'd try /dev/video1 next....
<kanuha> jedc, do you use the application "mafia wars" in facebook
<losher> mlissner: interesting...
<mardoct> There's more than one driver version, though.
<Hexbomber> kanuha, I'm level 166 in mafia wars :|
<jedc> kanuha, no, sorry, i dont use many facebook apps
<sheit> how do i figure out my laptops graphics card to find driver that may run compiz?
<musikgoat> Hexbomber: i'm a black mage in mafia wars
<musikgoat> :p
<tonydejoseph> right, I mean im not sure how nvidia sets up linux drivers for each separate series or if there are general series (like for the mx and fx series in mycase)
<stlsaint> im having a hard time finding video conversion software for ubuntu...and suggestions?
<Berzerker> sheit, what kind of laptop do you have?
<boggles> anyone got any suggestions for my exceptionally slow graphics on my new netbook? it's beyond the fact that it's a crappy video card...
<jedc> sheit, if you go to System->Administration->Hardware drivers it should have any proprietary drivers you can install
<mardoct> Sheit: Ubuntu usually already detects it and you can get the driver from the restricted drivers window.
<tonydejoseph> but im sure there are many versions of the nvidia driver, i just have an old card
<kanuha> Hexbomber, how does mafia wars look with firefox, it doesn't render right for me
<samosa> Hexbomber: Only? I am on level over 9000!
<sheit> Berzerker, its a old hp...
<Berzerker> how old?
<samosa> 2001
<sheit> Berzerker, pavillon ez4500
<losher> samosa: see mlissner's msg above. I wonder if that's what happened on your drive...
<jedc> boggles you could turn off visual effects under System->Preferences->appearance if they are enabled
<sheit> 4 years old id say..
<stlsaint> im having a hard time finding video conversion software for ubuntu...and suggestions?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: ffmpeg
<th482> can anyone tell me what are the openssh dependencies? i need to install it in a pc without internet and maybe without DVD with repos
<jedc> stlsaint, what format are you trying to convert?
<losher> stlsaint: convert from what to what?
<sheit> just checkin as last time i installed drivers through there i could not get in ubutu and had to reinstall
<th482> (im without ubuntu right now)
<zetheroo1> sorry to say but Ubuntu is proving to be a further let-down with each new release ... :(
<jedc> th482, apt-cache show openssh will tell you
<kanuha> Hexbomber, how does mafia wars look with firefox, it doesn't render right for me
<zetheroo1> Kernel Panics since Intrepid ... and no help in sight ...
<mrwes> zetheroo1, that's your experience with it
<RegressLess> losher: before when you told me to type those commands in a terminal it kept saying "Unable to initialise tuner". Does it mean that ubuntu isn't seeing my tuner?
<mlissner> losher: yep. that thread fixed it. Friggin' weird.
<mizerydearia> How can I list all packages that are installed?
<megamanx1978> This may be a dumb question but I forgot where the startup applications menu is jedc
<mlissner> losher: One thing fixed...
<jedc> zetheroo1, maybe you are expecting it to be too much like windows?
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: sound's like a hardware problem
<th482> jedc, would you mind telling me? i'm with a Fedora and no friend online with ubuntu
<mardoct> kanuha: If it isn't rendering correctly, it's the web browsers issue.
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: no its an Ubuntu problem
<nburns> Hi all - I'm running compiz with the atlantis plugin and things are looking great.  I'm looking for a way to remove my wallpaper so I can see the atlantis plugin at all times, not just when I am rotating my desktop.  I can change transparency settings on the cube, but then I lose my icons - is there a way to keep the icons and have a transparent wallpaper?
<jedc> megamanx1978, im not sure in xfce, in gnome it is in System->preferences, so something similiar
<mrwes> mizerydearia, sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed.software
<jedc> megamanx1978, it might be called sessions or something
<zetheroo1> been using Ubuntu for 3+ years ... and never had these issues ...
<jedc> th482, yea, hold on
<th482> jedc, thanks a lot!!
<kanuha> mardoct, yeah, I just came here to see if anyone else was having the same problem
<boggles> anyone got any suggestions for my exceptionally slow graphics on my new netbook? it's beyond the fact that it's a crappy video card...
<zetheroo1> I am using a Thinkpad R61 and had Hardy running fine ...
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: if it was, then everyone would have them, since you have them, its your hardware,  have you tried a clean install?
<Berzerker> boggles, what kind of video card?
<losher> RegressLess: that's bad. if it can't initialise the tuner, it won't admit it exists. What card is it?
<boggles> It's just an onboard intel graphics.
<boggles> but my system is operating super slow.
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: I only do clean installs ... and its not just me
<Berzerker> boggles, GMA?
<b3rz3rk3r> Berzerker, nice nick ;)
<boggles> i think so.
<jedc> th482, well it depends on a bunch of libs
<Berzerker> b3rz3rk3r, way to steal it. :)
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: do a search for Ubuntu and kernel panics with Intrepid and Jaunty
<boggles> I know how slow that card is, but still it shouldn't be going as slow as it is.
<th482> jedc, maybe it would be better if I use a DVD with the repository, right?
<Berzerker> boggles, check out GMABooster
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: there are MANY people having these issues since Intrepid
<megamanx1978> and what directory is the xfce4-panal?
<boggles> thanks
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: do a search for any linux distribution and kernel panics,  and you will find almost as many
<RegressLess> losher: WinTV-HVR 850 usb HDTV adapter
<bullgard4> What does effect asserting System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Unlock > Copnnection > Wired Connection > Properties > (eth0 Properties) > 'enable roaming mode'?
<jedc> th482, i bet it is included in a cd, dont need dvd, its a pretty standard package
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: and whats worse is that there is no way to figure out why its happening as everyone has different hardware ... and nobody seems to know how to find the cause ...
<vikb> I recently modified the video mode on boot up to a much higher resolution than what it was 640*480 and 8 bits since then the boot up in not working properly
<Viking_> hello everyone
<th482> jedc, ok, i will try it, thanks a lot....
<vikb> how do I restore the defaults?
<mardoct> kanuha: You can try running sudo rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: that is besides the point! This is about something happening since Intrepid that has been causing a lot of users issues ... and not just some small issue like an LED not working ... but Kernel Panics!
<jedc> megamanx1978, you can just put the command, since it is in your path, you dont actually need to find it in the system
<mardoct> It should load your old xorg.conf to what it was before to make it work like it did before.
<stoner> yh, boggles
<Viking_> i been having problems with skype on my ubuntu 9.04
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: i'm sorry to hear about your problem... have you tried other distro's to see if its the way ubuntu builds its kernel, or if its something that is distro-independent?
<Viking_> cant get mic to work
<jedc> megamanx1978, but it is in /usr/bin if you really want to know :p
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: OpenSuse, Fedora and Linux Mint .. no Kernel Panics
<Viking_> any ideas
<stlsaint> Musikgoat: tried it and it sucks...im uninstalling as we speak
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: what about debian lenny or something?
<nburns> Hi all - I'm running compiz with the atlantis plugin and things are looking great.  I'm looking for a way to remove my wallpaper so I can see the atlantis plugin at all times, not just when I am rotating my desktop.  I can change transparency settings on the cube, but then I lose my icons - is there a way to keep the icons and have a transparent wallpaper?
<Viking_> i did adjust alsamixer settings
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: the travesty is that there is no clear way to find the cause for these KP's
<musikgoat> stlsaint: lol, ffmpeg is very difficult to use, but it does the trick when its used right
<jedc> zetheroo1, they also fixed a lot of things im sure, just different bugs heh
<stlsaint> jedc: losher:  conver from say avi to mov any format really
<boggles> Berzerker, I have a Asus eeepc 1000hd, I can't figure out what graphics card I have...
<boggles> its not listed on any of the specs.
<Viking_> any idea is appreciated
<Berzerker> boggles, on the website, the only one in color when you click "download" is what you have.
<Berzerker> boggles, should be a GMA950
<zetheroo1> jedc: oh certainly ... but what is the point of fixing something and breaking other things?
<jedc> stlsaint, ffmpeg and mencoder can do most things, but for practicality i usually find the exact command line command to use online, or a script someone else has already made
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: i would start blacklisting all your modules and see if you can avoid the panic with a certain module disabled...
<jedc> zetheroo1, such is software development
<zetheroo1> jedc: and I am talking about wireless and graphic cards ... stuff that was working before ... and now is useless ...
<stlsaint> musikgoat: true it is difficult...way more work than im willing to put into
<Berzerker> boggles, yes, it's a GMA950.
<losher> RegressLess: is that a supported card? I've never had any luck with usb...
<skyler> how do i open up a list of services/applications, like the task manager
<skyler> ?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: what are you trying to convert, and what do you want to convert it to?
<mardoct> kanuha: Come to think about it, I never use rename. You can use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old, press cntrl + x and rename it to xorg.conf and save it.
<jedc> zetheroo1, that is not all ubuntu, if you are using proprietary graphics drivers for instance
<zetheroo1> jedc: that's not true ... and if it is then someone needs to find a new hobby
<vikb> is there anything that I could do.... in the startup-manager program or somewhere to restore the default video mode
<stlsaint> yea i had a script but everything it converted had no movie stream file after it was converted
<zetheroo1> jedc: not using proprietary drivers
<stoner> skyler, its system -> administration -> system monitor
<stlsaint> musikgoat: really any file format...avi,mov,etc etc
<jedc> zetheroo1, maybe that would fix your problem then.
<stlsaint> prolly mainly avi to mov or wmv
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: I think its the wireless card ... when its disabled system seems fine ... but so what? ... now I am without wifi? ... that's useless ...
<musikgoat> stlsaint: handbrake might be an option
<skyler> thanks, stoner ;)
<stoner> no worries skyler
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: no, but now you have found the culprit... what wireless, broadcom?
<stlsaint> is that in repos?
<musikgoat> stlsaint: i don't know
<stoner> and there's a button somewhere to list root processes you might want to tick that
<musikgoat> google
<jedc> zetheroo1, have you checked System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<vikb> any small tip that I can employ?
<nburns> Hi all - I'm running compiz with the atlantis plugin and things are looking great.  I'm looking for a way to remove my wallpaper so I can see the atlantis plugin at all times, not just when I am rotating my desktop.  I can change transparency settings on the cube, but then I lose my icons - is there a way to keep the icons and have a transparent wallpaper?
<stlsaint> k...brb
<Viking_> anyone get skyp to work in Ubuntu 9.04
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: Atheros ... working perfectly in Hardy ...
<boggles> Berzerker, how do i go about installing gmabooster?
<zetheroo1> jedc: uh ... why would I do that?
<Berzerker> boggles, you don't install it
<boggles> hmmm
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: and which driver?  i think there are a couple choices for atheros drivers,  have you checked?
<Berzerker> boggles, you open a terminal, and cd to the directory, then type chmod +x GMABooster
<jedc> zetheroo1, im using an atheros card on a macbook pro that is working fine
<Berzerker> boggles, then type sudo ./GMABooster to run it
<RegressLess> losher: I don't know. I've been fighting for a week straight--hours each day--to find something that works better than the crap software that came with it. I'd take it back, but radioshack won't take it. I'm done tonight. If you've got any advice or anything else to say please pm me because I won't read it here. Thanks for trying to help.
<boggles> "cd to the directory" you're going to have eo explain that one.
<jedc> zetheroo1, which wasnt true 3 releases ago incidently
<boggles> to*
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: ath5k ... that is the default one in Jaunty
<Berzerker> boggles, where did you download it?
<Berzerker> boggles, to I mean.
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: but its a completely rubbish driver
<boggles> desktop.
<Berzerker> boggles, then type cd Desktop
<boggles> and i extracted the files
<zetheroo1> jedc: what chipset and what driver?
<Berzerker> boggles, cd = change directory
<jedc> zetheroo1, way way better than what you used to have to do with madwifi or ndiswrapper
<Berzerker> I've found madwifi works better for ath cards, ndiswrapper for everything else
<Viking_> hello
<zetheroo1> jedc: see that's the kicker ... there are many who have the same hardware who are not having issues and then others who are ... so maybe its a combination of hardware that makes the issue ...
<mizerydearia> How can I restart KDE?  `/etc/init.d/kdm restart` results in Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not responding to TERM signal (pid 3666).
<Berzerker> btw, awesome app of the day: Deskbar Applet.
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: try madwifi for a while, see how that works out
<Berzerker> It's spotlight for ubuntu
<jedc> zetheroo1, are you sure its the wireless card?
<Berzerker> OS X users will know what that is
<musikgoat> zetheroo1: get rid of your problem at least
<zetheroo1> jedc: I only recall having to do that with BC chipsets
<boggles> berzerker, I did that. Nothing happened.
<Saber_> can someone help me? i have just disabled my ati drivers from envyng and now it is saying "input not supported" during boot up
<Berzerker> boggles, yes nothing is supposed to happen, it should say ~/Desktop now though
<boggles> yes...
<zetheroo1> jedc: no .. but when wireless is disabled the system stays on for more than 5 min
<boggles> Do I need a reboot?
<Berzerker> boggles, now you're in the Desktop directory
<nburns> Hi all - I'm running compiz with the atlantis plugin and things are looking great.  I'm looking for a way to remove my wallpaper so I can see the atlantis plugin at all times, not just when I am rotating my desktop.  I can change transparency settings on the cube, but then I lose my icons - is there a way to keep the icons and have a transparent wallpaper?
<boggles> I typed chmod +x GMABooster
<Berzerker> boggles, no you don't understand, you don't install this program, you just run it in terminal
<zetheroo1> musikgoat: yeah, I am many others would really like to ...
<zetheroo1> :)
<stoner> saber_ if you look in /etc/x11/ there chould be a copy of the xorg file
<boggles> Ok.
<boggles> I typed in chmod +x GMABooster
<Berzerker> boggles, now you have to cd into the GMABooster folder
<Berzerker> boggles, so cd GMABooster
<boggles> not a directory.
<boggles> should I have left the zip file as a zip file?
<Berzerker> boggles, ok, then I guess all the files are not in a folder, just on your desktop
<Berzerker> boggles, no
<boggles> hmm
<jedc> zetheroo1, Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01), with default drivers
<Saber_> stoner: thanks i'll have a look
<Berzerker> boggles, you have all the files on the desktop? GMABooster and data.bin, etc.
<stoner> try restoring the backup
<boggles> yes.
<Berzerker> boggles, ok, so you typed chmod +x GMABooster (that makes it executable)
<zetheroo1> jedc: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<stoner> and ten type start x
<stoner> * startx
<boggles> yeah.
<boggles> I have now done that.
<mardoct> Berzerker: I bet he could just do this with the GUI
<Berzerker> boggles, ok, now type sudo ./GMABooster
<Berzerker> boggles, and follow the instructions
<Berzerker> mardoct, do what with the GUI?
<boggles> Hmmm
<boggles> Cool
<boggles> it worked
<boggles> what do you reccomend I clock my core to?
<mardoct> Berzerker: make it executable and run it.
<Berzerker> boggles, if you're plugged in, 400mhz
<Berzerker> boggles, overclocking uses more battery
<Berzerker> boggles, so leave it at 166 if you're on battery.
<boggles> Oooh
<Berzerker> mardoct, it's a CLI program though
<Berzerker> mardoct, no GUI.
<mardoct> Berzerker: Oh, my bad.
<boggles> heres a little challenge, i need a script that will turn my clock down when I unplug my laptop.
<boggles> my clock speed*
<jedc> zetheroo1, it looks like this is the same issue, no solution there though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206430
<Fox> hey will someone msg me so I can see how this works?
<Berzerker> see how what works?
<Fox> ircchat
<mardoct> Fox: For one thing, type in someones name to make the line more visible to them.
<mardoct> Fox: Like I just did.
<Fox> mardoct cool
<Berzerker> you can start typing the name, and hit tab to autocomplete.
<Fox> didn't work
<boggles> berz, thanks so much my computer is working so much better.
<mardoct> fox it worked for me. You don't see it
<Berzerker> boggles, no problem dude.
<boggles> do i just type in sudo ./GMAbooster to change it again
<jedc> Fox, see my pm :p
<Berzerker> boggles, you have to cd into that directory again
<mardoct> fox: Other than putting the username of who you are talking to in, it's just type a message and hit enter.
<Fox> nope
<Berzerker> boggles, so cd Desktop, then do that
<boggles> if i restart......will i need to do it every single time
<Berzerker> boggles, I'm not sure, I think so.
<brodymcd> how can I enable hdmi out to my tv from ubuntu 8.10 on a dell laptop 1526 inspiron?
<Fox> yep works thanks
<jedc> cool
<boggles> that sucks.
<Berzerker> boggles, test it, by restarting then type sudo ./GMABooster --detect to test the speed after
<boggles> how can I make it permanent.
<Berzerker> boggles, if it's 166 again, it resets
<vikb> How do I improve the video modes?
<vikb> for Ubuntu to use while booting
<boggles> yeah.........but how can I make it permanent.
<Berzerker> boggles, if it resets, I don't think you can make it permenant
<mardoct> Fox: So, did you have a problem to fix, or just learning IRC?
<boggles> ahhh
<boggles> how do i check when i restart.
<Berzerker> boggles, just restart, get back to the desktop and open the program again, but put --detect at the end of sudo ./GMABooster
<Berzerker> boggles, so sudo ./GMABooster --detect
<Berzerker> boggles, you can do it now to see what it does
<boggles> shit
<boggles> how the hell do you remember/know all of this stuff?
<Viking_> anyone have skype working on Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<Fox> wow this is cool!!
<Berzerker> boggles, uhm...lol?
<Berzerker> Viking_, 64-bit? no. I'm on 32-bit.
<Berzerker> boggles, dunno, just do I guess
<boggles> lol
<boggles> berz.
<boggles> www.gmabooster.com/howauto.htm
<FloodBot1> boggles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking_> ok berzerker is your working fine
<boggles> it can be set to auto in windows apparently.
<Viking_> i seem to have problems since UBUNTU 9.04
<Viking_> No problems wih 8.10 version
<Fox> so how do i send files and screenshots over irc?
<jedc> boggles, the trick is we get really good at using google :p
<Viking_> i have everything working exept skype
<RegressLess> losher: I said I was done, but one more thing: Could this help me? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=f89bc32974a4376e8393001484af28d8c3350ab4
<stoner> i cant remember who was using vlc but if you install ubuntu restricted extras you can use the default media play to play video
<mardoct> Fox: depends on the program you use for IRC. For me, I i right click the username
<Berzerker> boggles, yeah, windows has a GUI
<dayo> just update adobe-flashplugin from the command line. is there anyway to restart firefox from the command line?
<jedc> mardoct, cool, i didnt even know you could do that :p
<mardoct> dayo: I know killall firefox shuts it down and firefox starts it up
<dayo> mardoct: ok, i'll try that
<stlsaint> clear
<mardoct> jedc The more you know.
<ethicx> I have 3 NIC cards how do I find out which one is eth1 or eth2 etc etc??
<jedc> dayo, you can find the pid of a process by pgrep <processname>, then kill <pid> to kill it
<Berzerker> dayo, killall firefox only kills it, AFAIK, you can just type firefox & to start it again
<mardoct> Berzerker: I just learned a new trick. Thanks
<Viking_> anyone have good luck in recovering lost partition
<CaptainCrook> what packages do i need to install to run the yahoo! games applets
<CaptainCrook> ?
<Berzerker> mardoct, heh.
<hellhound> can someone point me to a howto on configuring a logitech g5 mouse buttons to get the tilt to work in firefox and other buttons, etc.  I found one before but after searching google for an hour i can no longer find it
<boggles> Berz, there has to be a way to auto script this....
<mardoct> ethicx: If they are different peices of harware, just run ifconfig
<Berzerker> boggles, there is. test if it actually resets though.
<mardoct> ethicx: It tells you info on each of your cards
<jedc> boggles, you can just but it in a script, then add it to startup applications
<boggles> it does.
<Berzerker> boggles, if not, I know a way to make it startup.
<boggles> care 2 share?
<ethicx> mardoct: yes they are, but they have static ip's
<dayo> jedc: that usually leaves the lock file in place, and then ff won't start unless i delete the lock.
<Viking_> any help appreciated
<Berzerker> jedc, what's the default text editor in ubuntu?
<ethicx> mardoct: and it wasn't me who set them up so I need a way of telling which one is which..
<dayo> mardoct: Berzerker: killall did the trick. then i started it up manually :-)
<tonsofpcs> vi?
<jedc> Berzerker, gedit i think?
<Berzerker> tonsofpcs, gui
<Berzerker> jedc, aye.
<mardoct> dayo: Glad to be of service.
<jedc> dayo, hmm, that works for me, if you want to nuke the process you can use kill -9
<mardoct> ethicx: Do you only need to know which one is active?
<Berzerker> boggles, hit alt+f2, then type gedit and hit enter
<dayo> anyone know any good guide to set up some kind of systray (trayer?) with wmii on gnome?
<tonsofpcs> gedit...
<mlissner> Is there a way to find the error message when a disk that mounts fine with mount -a doesn't mount on boot?
<tonsofpcs> gvim...
<Berzerker> boggles, then type these 2 lines: cd Desktop, then sudo ./GMABooster 400 &
<Berzerker> separate lines
<Xerran> Can someone please tell me if method B would work?: http://pastebin.com/d6bf2056a
<ethicx> mardoct: no, I need to know which one belongs to the ip given inside /etc/network/interfaces
<jedc> boggles, with no comma
<CaptainCrook> whats the name of the java packages that enables yahoo! games?
<Berzerker> we're querying.
<Berzerker> :P
<ethicx> JRE?
<Fox> ok i only have 512meg of ram. what can I do to use less ram?
<mardoct> ethicx: Run ifconfig. It lists what the IP
<CaptainCrook> ethicx,  yeah but JRE what? i'm using firefox shiretoko...
<ethicx> Fox:don't use a GUI for a desktop!
<mardoct> Fox: Do you use bluetooth? If not, remove it. Same for CUPS (printing)
<jedc> CaptainCrook, im not sure, ive never heard of that, it looks like yics is yahoo chess
<mneptok> Fox: Xubuntu?
<Viking_> later
<Fox> does xubuntu work as good ?
<mneptok> CaptainCrook: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jedc> Fox, make sure visual affects are set to none in System->Preferences->Appearance
<mneptok> Fox: yes. it's quite usuable
<Berzerker> what's the name of the java package to install java?
<mardoct> Fox: Xubuntu is more or less a carbon copy with a less featured desktop
<CaptainCrook> mneptok,  whats in it?
<ctmjr> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mneptok> CaptainCrook: Java, for one
<Berzerker> ctmjr, TY kindly.
<ethicx> mardoct: I know! but my question is how can I find out what eth1 is on the back of the server!
<Fox> jedc visual effects are none
<ctmjr> Berzerker: your welcome
<mardoct> ethicx: Oh! You mean which one is which physically!
<jedc> Fox, like mardoct says, you can use xfce instead of gnome, it is more lightweight for older hardware
<faisal-alsubaie_> ما فية روم عرب
<faisal-alsubaie_> ؟
<ethicx> mardoct: yes sir, sorry if I was misleading.
<KittyBoots> How do I get an application to automaticaly start?
<stoner> right jave is in ubuntu restricted extras
<stoner> install that
<Viking_> any idea
<Fox> what is xfce and how do I get it?
<mardoct> ethicx: Well, assuming only one is plugged into a network, the one with the IP is the one plugged in in the case.
<jedc> Fox, you dont need to reinstall though if you want to , just sudo apt-get install xfce, then choose sessions->xfce before logging in, it will ask if you want to make it default, probably try it out first though
<|TwistedX|> can someone answer this quick question?
<Berzerker> maybe
<mardoct> ethicx: I imagine there's a way to find out which PCI slot each one is in. I don't know it off hand, so I'll try looking around.
<jedc> !ask | |TwistedX|
<ubottu> |TwistedX|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<|TwistedX|> its an ez one
 * CrAzYoNi Night all :)
<Viking_> CTRL+BK8,2 Hello!
<eoraptor013> Hey folks, two questions: what's the standard COM1 dev, and how would I have found that out for myself?
<ethicx> mardoct: yeah that's more less what I wanted. I'm looking around too...
<jedc> eoraptor013, what is COM1?
<|TwistedX|> installing side by side (to xp), the xp files are untouched?
<eoraptor013> Serial port 1. What M$ would call com1
<automan070192> hey does anyone know how i can play wmv movies
<Berzerker> |TwistedX|, yes
<jedc> |TwistedX|, yes, make sure you choose the installer option to resize the xp partion, not use the whole thing for ubuntu
<nvantreeck> I have a problem, my system will only boot from a live CD, it will not boot on its own.  Any ideas?
<jedc> |TwistedX|, you probably want to defrag windows before install also
<ctmjr> |TwistedX|: yes but you should defrag it first if it has been installed for any leagth of time
<mardoct> ethicx: I found lspci, but that seems hard to decipher at a glace.
<b0w> menvantreeck: did you changed the bios so the pc boots from cd?
<jedc> automan070192, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<|TwistedX|> ok thanks, needed to be sure
<b0w> nvantreeck: did you changed the bios so the pc boots from cd?
<nvantreeck> I changed it to boot from the first hard drive.  It just hung.  It did not start grub.  Changed it back to boot from the CD and can boot from a live CD only.
<losher> eoraptor013: probably /dev/ttyS0, though the naming varies. I would google 'ubuntu serial port'....
<ethicx> mardoct: yup you are on the right track cause someone else suggested that too
<jedc> nvantreeck, when you installed did it install grub on the mbr?
<ethicx> mardoct: i'll just have to decipher it somehow =D
<eoraptor013> Of course! I'm tired; that's my excuse for not thinking of Google first. Thanks.
<nvantreeck> I installed grub on the MBR. Used gparted to check and every thing seems ok.
<user_> how to log into root
<automan070192> it said couldnt find packages
<Fox> is xfce4 the same thing as xfce? I only see xfce4 in synaptic package manager
<losher> ethicx: disconnect them, then reconnect one by one, using ping from another machine to see which address comes back. Then label them...
<jedc> Fox, yes, that is what you want
<jda2000> If I install Ubuntu on an IMac g3, Will I still be able to set the Power-on time for the box?
<stoner> user_ sudo (command)
<mardoct> ethicx: It doesn't list which PCIe slot my network card is in for me. If it's the same for you, it's useless.
<Berzerker> jda2000, like uptime?
<mardoct> ethicx: If you want to do it in less elegant manner, just pull them all out one at a time.
<ethicx> losher: sounds like a bulb just lit up..thanks
<Schmitty> Ok. So I got out of class today and went back to my dorm roomand this guy I have never seen before was on my ubuntu box. He stood up and walked towards the door and said he loaded a sinister lkm on my box. Then he ran down the hall. What do I do?
<jedc> user_, sudo bash is basically root, if you really want to enable root as a user you can do sudo passwd and create a root password, but this is not recomended
<jda2000> Berzerker, I mean the time that the box will power up by itself.
<ethicx> mardoct: yup, that's what I'm doing now. Thanks guys.
<Berzerker> jda2000, oh you mean like a scheduled boot up?
<jda2000> Berzerker, Yes.
<Berzerker> jda2000, should be able to
<jedc> Schmitty, you find him and rip off one of his appendages... :p
<stoner> sudo -s is root
<SealedWithAKiss> Most user-friendly video editing software that runs under Linux, anybody?
<jda2000> Berzerker, Cool, Do you know the package that can do it?
<MikeChelen> anyone tried ubuntu with Nvidia ION, GeForce 9400M?
<Schmitty> jedc: right!
<stoner> kdenlive?
<MadGirl> kdenlive is probably working! w00t
<brian_> it need to do this  any help
<brian_> make symlink /usr/bin/dockbar.py pointing to /usr/lib/dockbar/dockbar.py
<jedc> Schmitty, are you sure he did something and isnt just bs'ing you? i dont even know what that means to tell you the truth
<mardoct> ethicx: Too bad it came to that. Oh well.
<brian_> how do i do this   make symlink /usr/bin/dockbar.py pointing to /usr/lib/dockbar/dockbar.py
<Schmitty> a Loadable Kernel Module
<Berzerker> jda2000, linux by default has a function, IIRC
<mardoct> brian make a symbolic link
<hunterrose> hey guise, I gotta question: is there a way to move the password hashing from MD5 to SHA2 on ubuntu?
<brian_> ya   how
<Schmitty> a Loadable Kernel Module viruses he probably the worst thing that can happen
 * jda2000 Looks up IIRC
<Schmitty> worser than obama getting elected
<Fox> when does xfce4 start? is it a grub bootloader program? I am pretty sure it doesn't run inside of gnome
<jedc> Schmitty, yes, i googled it, and he could probably do it if he had physical access to your machine, but you could probably get him expelled or something so... im inclined to think he might have been bsing you
<losher> Schmitty: lord knows what he might have done. To be absolutely secure, you'd need to reinstall the os. And install a locking screensaver...
<Berzerker> jda2000, If I recall correctly lol
<mardoct> brian: do it like this   ln /original/file /new/link
<Berzerker> jda2000, it's a phrase abbreviation
<jedc> Fox, at the login screen, click the options thing to the bottom left, then choose session, pick xfce
<hunterrose> .-.
<user_> cant i log as root
<mardoct> user_: Not recommend for security reasons.
<mardoct> user_: But possible.
<jedc> Schmitty, first rule is if someone malicious gets physical access to your machine, it isnt yours anymore unless your reinstall
<user_> how
<Schmitty> jedc: losher , lol you guys crack me up. If some dude i didn't know was in my room I would probably break a chair over his head.
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.0.13 does not remember its bookmarks since I visited a local Linux community last night. How to troubleshoot?
<jda2000> Berzerker, Ok, I found IIRC.        --- is there an API or app to set the auto power-up time?
<mardoct> user_: Why do you need to login as root?
<SealedWithAKiss> Most user-friendly video editing software that runs under Linux, anybody?
<eoraptor013> [Schmitty] boot from the CD then examine /etc/init.d/ on the machine. (I forget how to attach the computer file system to the live CD, but I know it's possible). You'd be looking for an entry with a recent date/time.
<user_> every time when doing configurations its ask for password
<SmithX> does anyone know how to close out of a room with irssi without closing the entirety of irssi or disconnecting?
<jedc> user_, if you enable root as a user, its the first account a cracker will try to guess the password for, and then its just how good your password is
<mardoct> user_:  For a good reason
<Berzerker> jda2000, built in I think, haven't used it, google it
<smokinjuan> firefox 3 & 3.5 save files that are invisible to nautilus but visible to ls - anyone got a fix?
<ethicx> mardoct: some things don't come as easy as other don't they!? =D
<jedc> user_, you really do not want to use the computer normally as root, then you lose all security
<extor> Is there any such thing as a standard ubuntu rescue kernel and initrd? I wanted something similar to knoppix but basically what I would do is put the kernel and initrd in my /boot and have it come up and mount itself in ramdisk with an ip/subnet/gw that I configure it for. And then I can ssh to it and even reformat the hard drive?
<eoraptor013> [Schmitty] One problem though: He might be smart enough to change the date/time,
<user_> but i must know how to do it
<jda2000> Berzerker, Hmmm...   That's how I started....
<Schmitty> eoraptor0 how would you change the date and time
<mardoct> user_:  I'm looking online for the tutorial I saw to keep sudo from asking for a pssword.
<user_> bze am a administrator for a windows network and we gonna move to linux
<Fox> how do you change your name on irc?
<jda2000> Berzerker, IRC was my last hope.
<eoraptor013> There are utilities for such.
<Berzerker> jda2000, don't really know, never used scheduled startup
<jedc> Schmitty, for instance he could have booted his own linux distro from usb or live cd, done absolutely anything (put any files or executable code anywhere on the comp)
<mardoct> ethicx: Unfortunatly
<Schmitty> jedc: he said if I tried to fix it, he would kill me
<jda2000> Berzerker, Is there a nice place to go to browse the kernel source?
<smokinjuan> sudo su
<eoraptor013> [Schmitty] As others are saying, the only certain way is to reinstall.
<user_> in windows we can easily log into administrator
<mikegerwitz> user_, if you need to run commands as root, type "sudo su", run the commands from the command line, then type "exit" when you're done. If you're using GUI apps, then just enter the password when it's asked for, or maybe someone else can help you get rid of that (but it's not recommended)
<majuk> Hmmm... so on reboot, one of my drives keeps having it's event counter reset, thus marking it as 'non-fresh' and mdadm kicks it out of the RAID, meaning I have to rebuild it every boot. Help?
<user_> and do the configurations
<eoraptor013> Schmitty, what the hell school are you in and who is this guy?
<brian_> ok i need to copy a folder and placce it in ~/.config/awn/applets
<Schmitty> eoraptor0: lol.
<losher> Schmitty: now that I know you're an obama hater, I'd help him...
<stoner> well windows is very insecure user_
<Schmitty> losher: lol
<brian_> what is the squigle line mean
<eoraptor013> [losher] There is that...
<bullgard4> What does effect asserting System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Unlock > Connection > Wired Connection > Properties > (eth0 Properties) > 'enable roaming mode'?
<Berzerker> jda2000, not the best person to ask lol
<smokinjuan> firefox 3 & 3.5 save files that are invisible to nautilus but visible to ls - anyone have a fix?
<brian_> what folder is  ~
<user_> but who hacked the microsoft
<Schmitty> obama is going to outlaw linux alltogether. Or tax it and give the money to people on welfare
<jedc> jda2000, by power up you mean boot?
<Berzerker> brian_, /home/yourname
<losher> smokinjuan: got an example of such a filename?
<mardoct> user_:  apparently man sudo_root says how
<Fox> How does one change the name they are known by here in IRC?
<jda2000> jedc, yes.
<eoraptor013> [losher] Indeed, given that the perp threatens to kill him, I'm beginning to think he's a troll...
<jedc> Schmitty, i think you are joshing me :p
<stoner> what do you mean i know how to hack windows
<Schmitty> Fox: /nick nick
<Berzerker> Fox, /nick newnick
<user_> ok ill check it
<smokinjuan> gnaural_1.0.20090808-1_i386.deb and thanks
<losher> Schmitty: enough. way off-topic & worse still, boring...
<jedc> jda2000, not sure but you might check out sbm, never used but just found it in repos it might be able to
<Schmitty> jedc: thankyou for a good time.
<mikegerwitz> smokinjuan - "ls -a"
<jda2000> jedc, cool!  I'll look at that.
<smokinjuan> ls sees it without switches - just nautilus that misses it
<jda2000> Berzerker, Thanks.  Bye.
<Fox> that name change didn't work :(
<jda2000> jedc, Thanks, bye.
<mikegerwitz> Ah oops I read it backwards ;)
<losher> fox: then you did something wrong....
<jedc> Fox, if its in use it wont let you, also many names are registered
<Fox> I typed "/Fox FoxStang" and it didn't work
<smokinjuan> -rw-r--r-- 1 joe joe 86688 2009-08-14 00:03 gnaural_1.0.20090808-1_i386.deb
<jedc> Fox, type /nick FoxStang
<Schmitty> Fox: you must type /nick FoxStang
<FoxStang> thnx
<brian_> where would ~/.config/awn/applets  be
<jedc> :D
<smokinjuan> brina_ your home director\y
<mardoct> user_:  Here you go http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<Cige> hey, I'm making a conky script, and I don't know whether for the network, I need eth0, ath1,... i have no clue.  I'm using an external usb wifi, is there a command to show me what I need?wifi
<jedc> brian, ~ means your user directory, directories and files starting with a . are hidden, show hidden files in nautilus to see them, of ls -a in a terminal
<losher> smokinjuan: weird. A nautilus bug? Or worse still, a nautlius feature?
<Cige> Other than that, It's shaping up fine
<brian_> ok
<bullgard4> What does effect asserting System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Unlock > Connection > Wired Connection > Properties > (eth0 Properties) > 'enable roaming mode'?
<smokinjuan> losher thats what i thought  - compiz is on here and it does screwy things
<user_> ya is came to root
<jedc> Cige, eth0 is ethernet, if you type iwconfig what does it say? use pastebin
<mardoct> user_:  Just do sudo visudo and add YourUsername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL to the end and save it.
<entropy_> how do I run the .sh on my dektop?
<smokinjuan> i can still right click create an empty doc on the desktop, shows up just fine - seems to be firefox
<Cige> jedc: so if I use iwconfig it will show me my network?
<stoner> ./Desktop/*.sh
<smokinjuan> and it seems to have happened after i ran firefox through wine
<losher> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager   --- Looks like a bug, it should probably only apply to wireless connections
<mardoct> entropy_: Make sure it is executable Check permissions tab when you right click it and go to properties
<Cige> jedc: ok, so i'm using wlan0, thanks!
<jedc> Cige, it will show you your interfaces, the one that is connected to wireless is the one you want
<jedc> Cige, cool
<Cige> jedc: yeah, that did it, thanks for the help
<mardoct> entropy_:  If it is, double click and choose run in terminal
<bullgard4> losher: Ah! Thank you.
<losher> smokinjuan: all that flashy gui stuff is badly engineered and tends to be buggy....
<user_> i have installed ubuntu 9, using the install in windows command so how can i get the files which are saved in windows without log into windows
<smokinjuan> love the desktop zoom though
<stoner> yes you can user_
<smokinjuan> though most of it is pointless
<entropy_> mardoct: which should be set to exec? owner, group, others
<entropy_> nm got it
<mardoct> user_: go to places > Computer and go into your windows partition
<jedc> user_, did you install using wubi? inside windows?
<mardoct> entropy_:  Owner needs to be checked. Other's don't matter.
<stoner> but you might have problem writing to ntfs partitions
<user_> ya
<losher> bullgard4: on second thoughts, moving from office to office & plugging in your wired laptop to different networks could also be considered a form of wired 'roaming' I suppose...
<x3017x> anyone using the ion3 window manager?
<mardoct> user_:  Your files should be in documents in settings or a similar folder
<Berzerker> user_, you should be able to access the Windows partition in the file browser
<jedc> user_, ok, you cant then, wubi installed it like a normal application in windows, mainly for trying it out
<bullgard4> losher: Yes, I would think so too.
<Fox> Hey jedc and shmitty, thanks I am now using xfce. How do I check the computer's status like RAM, CPU, and Network?
<user_> inside windows but when boot its ask for os to boot
<Berzerker> Fox, look for system monitor
<Jeruvy> user_: from places can you see your ntfs disks?
<Fox> yea I can't find it
<jedc>  Fox, system monitor, im not sure where in the xfce menus
<stoner> if not try using the mount command
<mardoct> user_:  You can boot Ubuntu but still get at the files on the Windows partition
<HellMind> where I should specify the DISPLAY var for a single user?
<jedc> mardoct, he installed inside windows using wubi
<losher> HellMind: it's usually set automatically. What are you trying to do?
<mardoct> jdec IT doesn't do a regular install? Never tried it.
<HellMind> isnt set because is a virtual xserver
<user_> no ntfs partion can be seen
<stoner> user_ create  a directory go on to the command line type in ls /dev/sd* and ls /dev/hd* find the relevent partion and type mount /dev/sda1 /dirname/
<jedc> mardoct, me neither, but no it doesnt, most ubuntu users dont use it
<jedc> mardoct, it installs it like a windows app is my understanding
<HellMind> I want to run a program that start on a display
<HellMind> look my command line wine /home/games/mohaa/maximo/moh_Breakthrough_server.exe +set dedicated 1 +set g_gametype 2 +exec maximo.cfg +ip 190.210.47.169 +set net_port 12206 +set sv_maxclients 20 +set net_gamespy_port 12306
<HellMind> but DISPLAY is empty
<jedc> stoner, he used wubi, so its not in a different partition
<smokinjuan> losher restarting x fixed it...  just for the future, you have any ideas?
<stoner> o
<mardoct> jdec: Oh. That sounds a bit retarded, but then again I find building pcs trivial.
<losher> HellMind: it's just a shell variable. Set it in .bashrc or manually in the shell...
<mardoct> jdec: Hard to sympathize with people that find partitioning scary for me.
<jedc> Fox, were you able to find the system monitor?
<losher> smokinjuan: sounds like a dumb nautilus bug....
<qdb> hello
<jedc> mardoct, hehe, i was scared the first time, especially on the mac
<qdb> now update manager says 904 is available. what will it say when 910 will be available?
<smokinjuan> yep.  ok, thanks for the help.
<user_> dev/hd says no such files
<qdb> when 910 is released
<ethicx> good night everyone.
<mardoct> jdec:  I have multiple backups. I have no fears.
<jedc> qdb, if you are upgrading i think you need to upgrade to 9.04 before 9.10, but a fresh install would probably be easier
<jedc> mardoct, yea, i've always been terrible/lazy at backing up :p
<qdb> thank you
<losher> HellMind: how do you start your virtual xserver? Is it vnc or something else?
<mardoct> qdb: It's my opinion you should just save your data somewhere and do a fresh install
<stoner> apparently your using wubi so it doesn't matter user_
<entropy_> looks like I need to sudo run this script. how do I do that? I'm in the directory in the terminal
<Berzerker> just type sudo in front of it
<mardoct> jdec:  Just get an external hard drive, plug it in every night and set up cron to copy everything over.
<And> who install ghost system in virtualbox?
<jedc> user_, you cant log into ubuntu without logging into windows because ubuntu is installed inside windows, its not running directly on the computer
<mardoct> jdec:  I also backup to a second internal hard drive because I'm paranoid.
<And> hello.....i cannot go into the win7 system (virtualbox)
<jedc> mardoct, hehe, i have a seperate partition for /home so its not that important and only thing i care about are backed up on my university servers anyway, btw my nick is jedc not jdec :p
<abhifx> can some1 tech me how to use xmame
<Fox> Ok I found the system monitor. Does 224 mb out of 512 sound right for just running
<HighLordObsi> woohoo! finally finished downloading the 64bit version
<Fox> irc and system monitor?
<Berzerker> Fox, yes, it does.
<mardoct> jedc: Woops. Sorry. ... ... I don't trust any backups I can't physically access. 404s come at the worst times
<jedc> Fox, yes, it will slow down a lot if you run really heavy programs like eclipse of something
<abhifx> can some1 tech me how to use xmame
<lexxy> hey just a question
<jedc> mardoct, yea, but as long as i can get at it eventually im ok, mainly just src files everything else is just software
<lexxy> has anyone here used unetbootin
<jedc> mardoct, and wonderfully free and easy to install with apt
<mardoct> jedc: You don't have anything else? I reinstall my OS/s all the time. This particular ubuntu install is about 7 hours old. I keep some scripts around to automate getting flash and codecs. Couldn't live wihtout them.
<lexxy> reason?::::>>> I am wondering whether it is possible to have a full installation of a Windows XP OS on a USB stick! any ideas \??
<Berzerker> mardoct, uh...why? lol
<Berzerker> lexxy, probably not, Windows XP is kind of bloated.
<mardoct> jdec:  Partly because I do some "harmless" experiment a lot, or because I keep deciding to put XP back on for games or to try the Windows 7 beta. I've also done a lot of distro hopping.
<lexxy> well, true Berzerker  but on a hypothetical it is possible
<Berzerker> lexxy, it is, yes.
<jedc> mardoct, not really, i have some media, but all my music is on a different server at home, and the movies, well, they were free too *cough, i reinstall a lot too, but now just using vm's for windows 7 beta and having a seperate partition for /home makes everything easy
<mlissner> Any good tricks out there for detecting USB storage devices?
<Berzerker> lexxy, check out this guide: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html it's old, but that might work.
<jedc> mardoct, really i need to back up more, but cant justify buying an external right now :p
<mlissner> The one I have isn't showing up at all after a hard reboot of hte computer it was connected to
<nicks007> Hello , i am using ubuntu 9.04, today encountered a problem , it is showing "x server couldn't start " .. i tried " sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-org " . after typing this a screen appears which asks "use kernel framebuffer device interface ?" i want to respond . but my computer goes hang. what should i do ?
<lexxy> well, Berzerker  I am just considering the idea partly because of the benefits of USB sticks and surely as it is possible it would be somewhat helpful in some situations as Linux has already had more of a niche in this than MICKEYSOFT
<mardoct> jdec:  Get a gmail account or 7. You can store files in your 7GB inbox easily and for free.
<jedc> mardoct, lol
<Berzerker> nicks007, it hands, you can tab to select an answeR?
<Berzerker> hangs*
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm having problems connecting to an ubuntu machine
<mardoct> jdec: Do it and consider yourself an internet squatter.
<nicks007> Berzerker, let me try
<nicks007> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> It will not let me ping/ssh/http it until it pings me first
<lexxy> Berzerker,  cheers for that link.
<speedxxxcore> I'm logged in on a server through ssh, with forwarding of X, thing is when I start an app say xclock, I can't then type in the terminal. How do I start the apps in "background" having them running in xforward mode, but still having the ability to type in terminal an run other apps?
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, with another ubuntu machine? and through ssh?
<DarwinSurvivor> I removed network manager (installed WICD) and the problem went away for a few weeks, but now it's back
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: i'm running archlinux, but i've had the problem connecting from pretty much anything
<jedc> speedxxxcore, xclock &
<speedxxxcore> just the & sign?
<user_> my laptop have one partion and both windows and ubuntu install on it
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: the connection drops as if the machine was turned off :(
<jedc> speedxxxcore, yes, but it will still kill it if you close the terminal
<speedxxxcore> jedc: thanx alot! =)
<mardoct> DarwinSurvivor: Are you getting a error message.
<kevin_> I can't find my send/receive icon in my evolution email client.
<jedc> speedxxxcore, no problem
<Xerran> I can't believe there still is no thermal driver for AMD K10's :(
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, huh, and the ubuntu box is running an ssh server?
<DarwinSurvivor> on the client? the only message I get is that the machine cannot be found
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: if i ping from the server to the client, the client can then connect
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: but if i don't connect for about an hour, i can no longer connect anymore
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, is this on a lan?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: yes
<ppm> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: i've tested it on 2 networks (home and school)
<whirmon> Hello!, Some one here have installed the UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) in his/her Netbook?
<stoner> user_ maybe you can try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/user/diryoucreated
<jda2000> Hi, Guys!  I'm back.  The answer to my question was on an iMac the powerpc-utils package provides a bootsched command that tells your iMac when to power on.
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, thats weird
<DarwinSurvivor> whirmon: i have, what do you need to know?
<stoner> i know you can mount the same partions twice so it might work
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: you're telling me! I thought it was just network manager being stupid since the problem went away after installing wicd, but now it's back
<Xerran> thats a point, how do you ping a IP in terminal?
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, is it a laptop? maybe going to sleep? maybe getting a new ip address?
<Xerran> in windows I would do ping -t then the ip
<mardoct> Xerran: ping -website
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: asus eee, and it's fully awake
<mardoct> Xerran: Still works
<jedc> Xerran, ping <ip>
<zoko> Hi!
<Xerran> mardoct: thx
<mardoct> Xerran: No problem
<Guest39048> anyone know how to enable audigy4??
<Guest39048> the sound doesnt work
<jda2000> Cool! my iMac just turned on as scheduled!
<jedc> jda2000, awesome, so that thing worked?
<jda2000> It is now a nice clock-radio
<gogeta> jda2000: lo
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, i dont really have many ideas, try googling around, thats what im doing
<jedc> jda2000, what is the name of that program that you are using?
<whirmon> Bye! follow me at twitter @whirmon
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: i have googled around. i found about 2 other people that had the same problem, but neither of them seems to have ever figured out what was wrong
<jda2000> bootsched from powerpc-utils
<commander_> how can i get open office 3.1?
<commander_> i have 3.0
<zetheroo> I am going to buy an Intel mini pci-e wifi card for my laptop to replace the Atheros one ... is there a particular model of Intel card that works really well in Linux? ... or is it more or less all of them that are good?
<DarwinSurvivor> i spent about an hour on the #iptables channel a few weeks ago, and the only thing they could come up with was removing network manager, which worked for about 2 weeks
<jedc> jda2000, thanks
<vikb> improve ubuntu boot speed
<jda2000> jedc, no problem.
<vikb> after login ubuntu takes a while to login is it because of services or packages installed?
<jedc> jda2000, did you try sdm? it didnt work?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: the machine is running netbook remix, are they any differences (other than GUI) between that version and the standard ubuntu version?
<Berzerker> vikb, a  lot of startup programs?
<lstarnes> vikb: almost all services that start start before the display manager
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, im not sure, but i doubt it, i think its just supposed to be more space efficient screen wise
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: damn. this problem is REALLY annoying
<jda2000> jedc, I looked at it.  it said it was platform-independent  I was looking specifically for something to program an iMac power management unit.
<bullgard4> Since I visited a local computer club I have no longer Internet access. '~$ route' does not show a line starting with 'Destination=default'. I did 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down'. I did 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'. Still '~ route' does not show a line starting with 'Destination=default'. How to fix that?
<Berzerker> DarwinSurvivor, I'm running UNR, what's your problem?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: especially since it's supposed to become a production server in a few weeks where nobody will be there to ping every person trying to connect to it
<jedc> jda2000, oh ok, well thats good since i dont have an imac hehe
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: it won't let me connect to it (ping/http/https/ssh) until it pings me first
<Berzerker> connect to what?
<ipatrol> I'm considering installing Virtual box on my Windows and running Ubuntu on it
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: the eee runing netbook remix
<jda2000> jedc, If it is a PC.  You might be able to set a startup time in the bios?
<vikb> lstarnes: disabling samba bluetooth cups will it help speeding up the boot?
<lstarnes> vikb: maybe
<Luria> is there a graphical wifi analyzer for linux in the ubuntu repos?
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: I am using it as a web server (managing it via ssh), but it appears offiline unitl it pings me. Even trying to ping it fails as "Destination Host Unreachable"
<jedc> jda2000, its actually a macbook pro, but i would prefer to do it in a manner that is cross platform so i could do it on anything
<lstarnes> vikb: just be careful with which services you disable
<entropy_> Oh, I once knew a LADSPA plugin in the libasound2-plugins package that was then being seeked. It was then four weeks since an update and the Jaunty user began to reek; they foamed at the mouth and raised their pitchforks, and headed to #pulseaudio, depraved, vengeful, and huuuuuuuuuuungry.
<Berzerker> DarwinSurvivor, Odd, I don't have that problem, but I'm also not on an Eee.
<ipatrol> Is there a version of Ubuntu that is best on virtual machines?
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: the hardware shouldn't make a difference, unless the network card is being VERY stupid
<jda2000> jedc, if you have other boxes up on a lan perhaps you can use Wake-on-lan?
<vikb> lstarnes: I still feel ubuntu has slowed since the time I installed ... I installed the KDE desktop packages as well.... does that hinder gnome boot speeds?
<kbp> what to type int apt-get to install gnuc?
<Berzerker> DarwinSurvivor, it could make a difference.
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: i have read of a couple other people (via google) with the same problem with ubunut, but they never got it fixed
<kbp> I tried apt-get install gnuc but it doesnt work
<lstarnes> vikb: it might
<jedc> Luria, im not sure what you mean, only thing i know of is System Monitor shows you your network usage
<DarwinSurvivor> Berzerker: but why would a network card refuse incoming packets from machines it has not pinged in the last hour?
<lstarnes> kbp: what is gnuc?
<afed> i wanna bang pam from the office
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, did you install netbook remix? or did it come like that?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: i installed it
<Luria> jedc, i mean like kismet. i need to see the mac addresses of the aps around me.
<vikb> lstarnes: I have even uninstalled a few base packages like games and other s/w not required?
<lstarnes> vikb: that's not a question, that's a statement
<Berzerker> jedc, I don't think any netbook has an option to have UNR installed by default. :P
<jedc>  Luria, you could try wifi-radar, i havent used it but i see it in the repos
<Fox> Ok, my ram appears to be fine but the CPU is pegged at 100%. Can anything be done in XFCE to help cpu processes?
<Luria> i know *how* to do it, im looking for a gui program that does it...
<Luria> ok, ill look
<lstarnes> vikb: check your boot logs to see what services start and what you don't need to use
<jedc> Berzerker, ok, wasnt sure, i know they ship some with ubuntu
<vikb> lstarnes: sorry question mark came by default... and how do I check that?
<Berzerker> jedc, think the minis are the only ones that have ubuntu,
<jedc> Fox, are you runnning a program that is doing a lot of work?
<jedc> Berzerker, i though an eee pc's shipped with it
<lstarnes> vikb: you could check dmesg, or look in the console using ctrl+alt+f1 (switch back with ctrl+alt+f7)
<speedxxxcore> can one still find gutsy repos?
<jedc> Berzerker, arent those mini's?
<Fox> jedc, irc, synaptic, firefox, and system monitor. I figured a pentium 4 1.7ghz could handle that but maybe not. What do you think?
<speedxxxcore> just like to install some apps on my old gutsy rig
<lstarnes> speedxxxcore: you could try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jedc> Fox, if synaptic is installing something then it could easily be at 100%
<ipatrol> /facepalm can I get me question answered?
<lstarnes> speedxxxcore: but you really should upgrade to a newer version, like 8.04
<Berzerker> jedc, no I mean the Dell mini line
<Berzerker> jedc, I know the mini 9s and 10s can ship with ubuntu
<lstarnes> ipatrol: any version of ubuntu should work in a virtual machine
<jedc> Berzerker, oh, i know at least a few others did, had the option, i think the aspire one for instance
<Berzerker> ipatrol, normal ubuntu 9.04 32-bit works fine in any VM
<ipatrol> Is any better than any other?
<Berzerker> jedc, I think Acer uses Linpus linux.
<Berzerker> ipatrol, no.
<ipatrol> kthx
<Berzerker> jedc, Asus Eees use Xandros
<jedc> Berzerker, i know people who have gotten ones w/ ubuntu, i even saw a news story about a woman who couldnt sign up for classes online because she couldnt figure out how to use it... /snicker
<trakcyia> When I try to run mobile media converter I get permission denied in terminal.
<trakcyia> I have tried sudo and su
<trakcyia> my command is as follows /usr/share/applications/mmc.desktop
<lstarnes> trakcyia: that's not an executable
<lstarnes> trakcyia: that's a desktop launcher file
<trakcyia> 1starnes Oh thanks
<lstarnes> trakcyia: the actual program you want is probably mmc
<lstarnes> trakcyia: which may be /usr/bin/mmc or /usr/local/bin/mmc
<trakcyia> command not found. perhaps it is in bin or sbin
<trakcyia> yeah.
<lstarnes> trakcyia: it might also be installed somewhere else
<jedc> trakcyia, if its in your path all you need is mmc
<trakcyia> did an updatedb and locate, Gosh they put that in a weird path.
<trakcyia> Now let's see why it's really not running.
<ipatrol> What does a standard distribution of Ubuntu come with?
<trakcyia> It worked, Rawr.
<trakcyia> I'll link the icon to it's oddball path thanks so much for the help
<jedc> ipatrol, ubuntu comes with a package manager that will automatically download and install any software you want that is in the repositories
<trakcyia> Sweeeeeet it's working
<jedc> ipatrol, there are open source programs for most anything
<jedc> trakcyia, :D
<hunterrose> jedc: is there an open source program to run Crysis at the highest setting :D
<trakcyia> The dev put it in /opt/MIKSOFT/MobileMediaConverter/lib/mmc
<trakcyia> That is so windowsy
<ljyanes> hi, gn
<madmax_X> hunterrose: build the right host and run it in a bartpe vm
<jedc> hunterrose, i assume that is a game, so no unless it is well supported in wine, i dont even try to convert gamers, but i had wow running better in wine than osx
<jedc> hunterrose, i did say "most" anything heh, had to leave some wiggle room
<ljyanes> I'm having troubles on my desktop, I have a Intel Core 2 Duo processor E7200, when I look into /proc/cpuinfo it is listing just one Processor can anyone tell me what may be wrong there?
<hunterrose> is there open source program to take over the LHC and destroy the world with a blackhole>
<MegaryuuDS> yeah
<ljyanes> I'm trying to run it on my C2D but it just detects one core xD
<MegaryuuDS> Windows Vista
<madmax_X> hunterrose: sudo apt-get install LHC-Control
<Leverage> Is there any way i can tell if ubuntu is using my computer to its full potential?
<madmax_X> Leverage: add desklets for your cpu speed and ram usage
<ljyanes> Leverage: System -> Administration -> System Monitor?
<Leverage> thank you
<ljyanes> ;)
<adam> j
<scheng> hi, everybody
<spO>  how do i test to see if i remember my gpg password correctly?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc, Berzerker: do either of you have any ideas how I can fix (or at least debug) this problem?
<Guest90214> \Name ajudd4u
<spO> why do people use sudo instead of su  now adays?
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, i just dont know very much about networking, i use ssh and ifconfig a little bit thats all
<scheng> i met a problem when restart my ubuntu: message: kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: ok
<edbian> sp0: It's just personal preference.
<lstarnes> spO: sudo is more secure and more configurable, plus it uses the user's own password instead of the password of another user
<scheng> somebody know why ?
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, there might be logs with something useful
<spO>  how do i test to see if i remember my gpg password correctly?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: where?
<ljyanes> spO: it's a matter of how much commands you need to put on su
<lstarnes> spO: you can test if yout gpg password is working correctly by doing something that requires it, like signing or decrypting something
<jmarsden> spO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  for info about sudo
<scheng> i just update the grub, but met the panic problem...
<ljyanes> spO: when I'm configuring something I just go for sudo su
<spO> how do i see the dmesg of my previous runtime ,  ie the dmesg before my previous shutdown?   i want to analyze what errors it gave me at shutdown
<lstarnes> ljyanes: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<ljyanes> spO: when I just need to install something i go for sudo apt-get
<scheng> who knows how can i restart my pc ?
<ljyanes> lstarnes: whats the difference?
<jedc> sp0, if you enable su then you can log in as root, which is the first account anyone will try to guess the password for when attempting to compramise your system
<lstarnes> ljyanes: sudo su calls sudo, su, and a shell.  sudo -i calls sudo and the shell without adding su
<jedc> sp0, more secure if they dont know the username with sudo powers
<jedc> sp0, you can use sudo bash also
<lstarnes> ljyanes: also, sudo -i is under the control of /etc/sudoers
<ljyanes> lstarnes: still dont get the difference...
<OkropNick> scheng: reboot
<spO> with su -i , i think if i created a new file or directory, it would use the username of my regular user instead of root user
<jedc> schenge, in a terminal
<Fox> Is there a way to clean out the cache in XFCE, like I can on my PALM?
<ljyanes> lstarnes: what processor do you have on your PC?
<lstarnes> ljyanes: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc, Berzerker: I am getting quite a few firewall hits from my router (eee's log file)...
<jedc> Fox, that wont make it any faster
<scheng> OkropNick : after reboot ,i choise another kernel, and get "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot"
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc, Berzerker: could that be causing the router to not put it in the table or something...?
<SchighSchagh> how can I change the default *system* paths to search of header files?
<ljyanes> what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor outputs there?
<ljyanes> lstarnes: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor outputs there?
<OkropNick> scheng: it means that system was not hibernated, thats all
<lstarnes> ljyanes: http://pastebin.com/f4fe2b654
<scheng> OkropNick: so how could i fix this ?
<savanny1976u__> Hi everyone, I'm about to go crazy here!!! I'm using ubuntu 9.04 . I installed "NVIDIA GTS 25O", downloaded the driver from "nvidia.com" 2) killed X 3) logged as root 4) located the driver @ home/ubuntu/Desktop 5) tar it 6) compiled the kernel downloaded the driver than update7) restarted X . I'm still getting the same Error" Failed to initialize the Nvidia Kernel" and "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration". Am
<savanny1976u__> I missing something or this a bug????
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, hmm, if you are trying to use the internet ip then you need port forwarding set up on the router, if its just the local ip, then its just a matter of the ports being open on your computer, so that is weird
<tread> hey guys.  i just got a usb sound card to use instead of the one on my mobo.  How do I tell Ubuntu which to output sound to by default?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: no, i am using the local ip (192.168.1.160)
<ljyanes> lstarnes: I have a E7200 wich is supposedly Dual Core but cpuinfo is just listing one of them, any ideas on how to fix this? or is it correct?
<OkropNick> scheng: it's not a bug, it's just a notice that system was not hibernated, so it's doing normal boot, not resume from hibernate state
<haf1z> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<_saber> How do i go about using span mode in dual screen using ati?
<jedc> ljyanes, does system monitor show 1 or 2?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: Berzerker: nope, I've disabled the firewall (cleared iptables), but i still can't connect
<lstarnes> ljyanes: what does it say in the "cpu cores:" line?
<scheng> but it goes command login, not ui things...
<SchighSchagh> how can I change the default *system* paths to search of header files?
<ljyanes> jedc: 1
<scheng> OkropNick:but it goes command login, not ui things... i mean how could i get the ui login ?
<kyle_> hey guys im a bit of a linux noob  tried it many many times in the past but this time im fed up with M$ and jsut have a couple questions
<ljyanes> lstarnes: no cpu_cores line
<Zelda> ask!
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, honestly i usually reinstall when nothing gets it to work, but it might not fix the problem, it could be that the network card is dropping somehow im notsure
<mrh0057> savanny1976u__ look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for an error message
<lstarnes> ljyanes: it's a space, not an underscore
<SchighSchagh> kyle_ most everyone here is fed up with M$!
<Zelda> @kyle_ !ask
<OkropNick> scheng: have you reconfigured something?
<anr78> I have installed Ubuntu on a machine that keeps spontanously booting. Which logs can I check after it boots back up?
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: if I ping one of my machines, that one can connect to it, but not the others (until I ping them as well)
<spO> ls -l shows when a file is created but not when it was last modifed
<ljyanes> lstarnes: its the same, its not listing it...
<lstarnes> anr78: maybe /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg
<kyle_> well its probably simple question cause im so used to windows,  but i noticed when i install a program with synaptics most of the time it puts a nice icon in the menu for me to launch the prog with.. but some dont
<kyle_> how do i execute the ones that dont?
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, that is very strange behavior
<kyle_> im assuming through the terminal
<Zelda> gay! the bot thing isnt working.
<jmarsden> spO: man ls and check the options for displaying ctime and mtime and atime ...
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: can you think of anyone else (another channel maybe) that would have more information?
<jedc> zelda, you do !ask | kyle
<lstarnes> Zelda: that's because you didn't do it right.  It's !factoid | person, like !ask | ljyanes
<Zelda> oh.. thanks
<lstarnes> ljyanes: there might be a bios setting related to it
<scheng> OkropNick: yes, i met this problem and do some changes to grub menu, and usplash.conf, by the way, there are several imgs under boot. i don't know to make it correct...
<kyle_> lol havent been on irc in a while so im to !ask before my question?
<lstarnes> kyle_: no.
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, you might be able to get help from the debian guys, but they might tell you to come here, or hope someone more knowledgable is on tomorrow or something
<lstarnes> kyle_: !ask is just a factoid that the bot (ubottu) uses to tell people to ask their questions
<DarwinSurvivor> jedc: ok
<ljyanes> lstarnes: ok, so just by checking the bios if that was the problem Ubuntu is going to detect it automagically?
<kyle_> ohh
<scheng> OkropNick: i don't know ^how^ to make it correct...
<jedc> see:
<jedc> !ask | kyle_
<lstarnes> ljyanes: it should detect it automatically
<ubottu> kyle_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OkropNick> scheng: try to restore backups of these files and try again :)
<kyle_> lol
<jedc> :p
<lstarnes> kyle_: for most applications not in the main menu, there is a way to run them through terminal
<scheng> OkropNick: where is backups ?
<kyle_> i know but how exatly
<jedc> DarwinSurvivor, sorry we couldnt be of more help
<ljyanes> ok, so i will be right back, im going to check on that...
<lstarnes> kyle_: type its comamnd name in the terminal
<scheng> OkropNick: and how to restore ? sorrry, i am not familiar with these..
<SchighSchagh> kyle_ a lot of linux programs don't have UI... they're just command line programs. that's actually one of the nice benefits of linux... you can have a kick-ass command line program, and then others can come and use that program in different useful ways (such as adding a graphical UI)
<kyle_> and if i dont know the command name, example i installed webcam-server   so what would the ocmmand line be or where could i find it?
<lstarnes> kyle_: you could try typing part of the command then pressing tab
<spO> is there something other than dmesg that shows shutdown messages?  because my dmesg log files do not show the errors  that i could my last shutdown
<OkropNick> scheng: there is a chance that you have these fikes with ~ as a last letter of name in the same directories
<savanny1976u__> rh0057, "fatal server error: no screen found"
<lstarnes> spO: check /var/log/syslog
<jedc> kyle_, i.g. "firefox
<jedc> "
<jedc> in a terminal will start firefox
<jedc> e.g. i mean
<FloodBot1> jedc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SchighSchagh> kyle_ in synaptic, you can actually right click on a package, and one of the menu items lets you see what files were installed by that package... I often use that feature to find out what exactly was installed
<OkropNick> scheng: let's start private chat
<kyle_> ok so more often than not the program name will also be the command?
<SchighSchagh> yes
<kyle_> cool thanks
<lstarnes> kyle_: usually it will be the same as the program name or it will be something similar
<kyle_> heres a more advanced question
<BlandCapitalist1> Could anyone help me with the "burning" of a .img file to SD card that is connected via the USB port of an HTC Touch Pro?  The card mounts and can be formatted, but when I go to ImageWriter, all I see in details is that the volume, sdd, unmounted successfully, after which nothing appears even after waiting 30 minutes with no further interaction.
<savanny1976u__> and "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA Kernel module"
<jedc> kyle_, usually the package name is the name of the command, unless the package is just a bunch of scripts usually called something like something-utils
<savanny1976u__> Any idea?? is this a bug?
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: have you tried opening the .iso as an archive, and then copying the files over to your SD card?
<lstarnes> savanny1976u__: you weren't using the official restricted drivers for ubuntu, were you?
<kyle_> i got WoW working under wine but the framerate sucks,  and i read in a forum if you run WoW as its own xserver that it gives better frame rates and i tried the commands given but it doesnt work or it tells me i dont have permission   any ideas. i could be wrong but im thinking i need to shut down the current xserver and start it from jsut a basic terminal?
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: also, instead of uparchiving the .iso, you can also mount it as a folder
<jedc> kyle_, if it says you dont have permission put a sudo before the commands
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: mount -o loop path/to/iso path/to/folder/to/mount/at
<BlandCapitalist1> SchighSchagh: I figure I could do that, but the disk might not boot into Moblin
<kyle_> i tired that and it still said something like i dont have permission to start an xserver
<anr78> This is what /var/log/syslog says before my system goes down http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d563fe8b6. Nothing spooky here?
<savanny1976u__> No, I can't see a support for Nvidia 200 series,
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: I would try copying it like that, then use some separate tool to set the boot flag on the disk
<BlandCapitalist1> SchighSchagh: And that command would mount the img to "sdd?"
<BlandCapitalist1> Okay, I will give that a try.  Do you know what I could use to set the boot flag?
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: erm, try gparted
<BlandCapitalist1> Oh, I didn't realize it could do that.  Thanks
<savanny1976u__> "Hardware drivers" is recommending that Use (version 180)
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: no, you don't want to mount the image to the disk directly. you want to mount it somewhere locally, then copy it from that folder to the disk
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: no copying takes place when you mont
<BlandCapitalist1> Okay, got it
<SchighSchagh> mount*
<mib_mib> Can someone help me resize my Ubuntu Partition? Here is what I have in GParted: http://drop.io/brk4lbr  ..... I already made a new extension but I need to merge it somehow with the original one?
<jedc> kyle_, try starting wow with "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl" see if that helps at all
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: not all partition types can be reformatted... let me see what you have...
<ipatrol> We should change our TLD to .org
<jedc> kyle_, see if it helps to turn visual affects to none in System->Preferences->Appearance also
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: i have vista, and i use vmware, so i used vmware to extend the partition size to a total of 20 gb (it was 8 gb before), that wokred fine using vmware tools, but now i need to extend the ubuntu partition inside the virtual machine
<courtneyy> supp supp supp ?
<courtneyy> anyone talking ?
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: so i am trying to extend this ubuntu virtual machine to 20 gb total
<ghetto> Hi
<ipatrol> This channel is always busy
<jedc> kyle_, you might be able to get better advice in the #wine channel also
<kbp> mib_mib: if you would like to extend the "extended area" to cover all those unallocated space (and then u can create a partition), then you must unlock it first (the locked key is there). I
<kyle_> would that be cause im in gnome while trying to do this?
<courtneyy> heyy heyy heyy !
<ipatrol> #wine is +i
<kyle_> well ive tried putting the opengl command into the wow config.wtf file and turning off the compiz stuff but opengl seemed to give me worse performance
<courtneyy> i have compiz fusion
<lstarnes> jedc: I think it's #winehq
<courtneyy> i also have wine
<courtneyy> i have it to run aim off of
<tread> Hi, can anyone help with this?  I tried google, but I can't figure out how to switch between sound cards so Ubuntu will use my USB sound card.  Can anyone help?
<mib_mib> kbp: how would i go about doing that? is it because it is currently active?
<tread> System > Preferences > Sound doesn't work
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: okay... so you want to merge your 7.61 GiB with your 12.00 GiB?
<kyle_> i jsut wanted to know how you can run wow as an xserver like is it possible with gnome running or would i say have to sorry to get MS on ya  boot to a command propt then go from there
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: Yessir
<spO> does installing ati/fglrx need any customization to install on a custom kernel?
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: the problem is that swap partition in the middle... I'm not sure how to merge non-congruent blocks, but I'm pretty sure it's actually possible in linux
<kbp> mib_mib: as it contains swap thing, if u would like to unlock, the easiest way is boot up using CD and use gparted.
<Nitrxgen> mergerkjg
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: so can i unmount the swap and the ext3 in the middle, and then create the again afterward?
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: what I would suggest is delete the swap partition (you may have to first disable it and reboot before you can delete it), then merge the two partitions, then create space for the swap partition at the beginning of the disk
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: is it possible to create a swap partition before a disk?
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: also, I'm not sure about resizing the partition the system is running off of... pop in a live CD to do all your partition mods
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: you should just create a new disk in VMware for the swap partition
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: then you won't run into this problem again if you ever resize in the future
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: and yes, I generally place my swap partition at the start of the disk
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: hmmmm okay.... so boot up with a live cd, delete the 'extended' partition (which include the swap partition), create a new swap partition at the beginning of the disk, and merge the two
<ftab_> is there any free website available, using which I should be able to test my site on different browsers?
<mib_mib> going to try that now
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: something like that. good luck
<mib_mib> ftab: http://browsershots.org/
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: okay thanks, i copied the whole vmware installation so if something goes wrong i have a backup
<SchighSchagh> nice
<kbp> mib_mib: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page Boot up use partimage. Simply just resize the "extended area" to cover that space. then create a partiion. no need to delete or wateva
<SchighSchagh> good plan
<kermit> how can i get the scrolling feature of my touchpad working?
<ftab_> mib_mib that's really good thank you :-)
<mib_mib> kbp: i tried that already but didn't work too well
<mib_mib> kbp: because the stuff was inbetween
<ftab_> but I have to wait for that, is there any which can give a direct response ?
<mib_mib> ftab: you could download the browsers yourself and look at it....
<kyle_> so no ideas with running wow as an xserver?
<Armageddon> Ubuntu is not recognizing my power off push button how do i make it recognize it ?
<SchighSchagh> kyle_ wow as in world of warcraft? you should check out winehq, and they should have all the info you need to get it running right
<kbp> mib_mib: Im not sure what you mean the stuff was in between but yea if it's fine just do like that SchighSchagh  suggested
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: i am not sure WOW will run on wine !
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: I'm pretty sure it's categorized as either gold or platinum on winehq's app database
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: if you say so
<mib_mib> kbp: okay
<BlandCapitalist1> SchighSchagh: I changed only the boot flag after mounting the disk and copying the files.  My Netbook did not recognize the "USB HDD" as a bootable device.  Might it have something to do with the file system I chose (Fat32)?
<Armageddon> Anyway, my Ubuntu does not recognize my power Off push button, how can i fix that ? my Laptop doesn't power off just restarts when it comes time to do so
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: fat32 is actually your best bet probably... are you sure your laptop is able to boot off that kind of disk?
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17421 :)
<BlandCapitalist1> SchighSchagh: off a USB external?  yes, otherwise there would be no way to reinstall the operating system.
<klicker> hi guys anyone know any pdf converter
<Zelda> night everyone.
<klicker> to html or chm ?
<klicker> hi guys anyone know any pdf converter to html or chm '?
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: i would be greatful if you could help me with my problem cause WOW is not something i play
<SchighSchagh> BlandCapitalist1: erm, most laptops rely on CD's for reinstalling OS
<SchighSchagh> remind me what your set up is?
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: so it works :)
<BlandCapitalist1> SchighSchagh: It may have a specific problem with SD cards.  Yes, but this is a netbook.  I apologize if I did not mention that previously.  The model is Acer AOA150
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: I don't know much about that your problem, sorry :(
<perturbed> how do i have keyboard shortcut to open terminal ...in openbox ?
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: see why i hate BIOS's which are Windows Specific ?
<SchighSchagh> perturbed: I went to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts to set Ctrl + F2 to open a terminal for me :)
<perturbed> openbox
<perturbed> not gnome
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: let me take a look at the netbook...
<kbp> could anyone confirm that pidgin cannot connect to MSN at the moment?
<klicker> hi guys anyone know any pdf converter to html or chm '?
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: go ahead
<richardcavell> kbp: Ekiga can
<richardcavell> kbp: I'm on with Ekiga right now
<Guest45896> dangit
<hdz> I have lexmark x2600 ran out of color ink in cartridge, i bought new black cartridge but in windows every print it says cant print without color catridge with the blank ink catridge but it lets me bypass it, in ubuntu linux 8.04.3 it doesn't let me print at all cuz of no color catridge or set to black, there's only grayscale, how can i bypass and make it print black only
<SchighSchagh> perturbed: don't know then, sorry. I would suspect there's something similar?
<kbp> richardcavell:  I have never heard about Ekiga :)
<Guest45896> lag got the best of me.  I didn't get my ident command sent in time lol
<perturbed> searching
<hdz> plus this new update from cupsys to just cups is worse then before, but there has to be an lpotion to override continuance of printing like in windows
<perturbed> can anybody tell me which tray is that in the screenshot ...http://offload1.icculus.org:9090/openbox/2/shots/full/shit1k.jpg
<hdz> or at least maybe install with crossover?
<perturbed> i want to install that tray
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: how did you say your SSD is hooked up again? I think you mentioned something about an in-between device?
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: So i started up vmware from a knoppix live-cd iso - does this use swap? Because when i try to delete the swap partition it says it is mounted
<Phantoom> I am completely dumbfounded!
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: actually, yeah live cd's will often try to use swap partitions if they're available... try to unmount it
<entropy_> What's all this "the macro [sic] is obsolete - you shold run autoupdate"?
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: no, i have a Toshiba Laptop with Phoenix BIOS and as i've read over the net that it used to have problems with Phoenix BIOSes when it comes to linux so both my Power OFF Push button and my Bluetooth card are not recognized by Linux
<Guest9315> what what?
<Guest9315> Did anyone see my change my nick to Phantom just now?
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: crap I was thinking of blandcapitalist1's problem
<perturbed> :(
<SchighSchagh> I fail
<richardcavell> Guest9315: yes
<Guest9315> It said wrong password for Casper :S
<ljyanes> Great it was the BIOS
<ljyanes> lstarnes: tnx :)
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: hopefully ubuntu does something about it in the karmic
<Guest9315> I was trying to id my password to my nick, but it said wrong password for Casper :S
<mrm0rbid99> been out for awhile anybody know the next estimated release date for 10.4?
<r2_> are there any channels on this server specifically for making music?
<coz_> mrm0rbid99,  yeah hold on
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: it's not surprising to have a bluetooth card that's unsupported in linux... does the power button not do anything, or restarts your compy instead of power it off?
<motnahP> Okay.
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: no i'll explain later, for now i have work
<mrm0rbid99> ok
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: when an OS doesn't recognize your push button it restarts instead of shutting down
<SchighSchagh> Armageddon: sorry I could be more help. I need to sleep too
<Armageddon> SchighSchagh: its ok dude, its Open Source :) i understand im not a new user
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: So i deleted the swap partition, but now qtparted does not have a 'resize' option avaialable for the first partition - do i need to unmount it as well?
<coz_> mrm0rbid99,   well actuall the 10.04  is 2010  april :)
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: yes, definitely unmount any partitions you want to resize :)
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: ah okay thanks
<shadoesb> i need help wot my sounds
<shadoesb> can anyone help
<shadoesb> im a noob to this
<coz_> mrm0rbid99,  not sure if that is going to change however
<motnahP> Here's my issue:  I keep having to restart ubuntu in order to hear sound.  It's like ubuntu keeps forgetting that the soundcard is there. o_0
<shadoesb> my sound dont even work
<coz_> motnahP,   mm  you might also want to ask in #alsa channel
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: for some reason it doesn't let me resize this partition, here is what i have http://drop.io/brk4lbr
<yowshi> grr i cant get audacious to play xmms isnt in the repo does anyone know what i can replace them with?
<motnahP> I was listening to some music earlier, then left to go see my sister, and now I'm back, and there's no sound ...
<hdz> I have lexmark x2600 ran out of color ink in cartridge, i bought new black cartridge but in windows every print it says cant print without color catridge with the blank ink catridge but it lets me bypass it, in ubuntu linux 8.04.3 it doesn't let me print at all cuz of no color catridge or set to black, there's only grayscale, how can i bypass and make it print black only
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: hmm haven't used qtparted...
<rski> Hello i have 2 problems. If i change xorg.conf to have 16bit depth, gdm stops working. and if i start X manually and make it 16bit via the commandline, the audio stops to work. how to hunt from here?
<SchighSchagh> mib_mib: I notice the word "active" under status for sda1.... that should be there, methinks
<jhesketh_> Hi.. Anybody know a way (through a udev, hal or other rule) to stop drives from being mountable except for thumb drives? i.e what I need is to allow access to thumb drives and not any other media such as SD cards, hard drives etc
<DarwinSurvivor> uggh, mention ubuntu in the #debian channel, and it's like you walked in with the plague!
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: that should or shouldn't be there?
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: i could download gparted, but i'm not sure where it would go
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: using the live cd
<iofafo> hey guys I'm on Ubunt 8.04 hardy, I need bleedy-edye/unstable packegs.  what's the source.list url's ?
<rski> iofafo: there isn't one.
<Luria> sigh, last night it was using win7 to setup ubuntu, tonight, the other way around...
<iofafo> what?!
<iofafo> well, I need something that's better
<Luria> ugh
<iofafo> anything newer ?
<rski> iofafo: use gentoo or arch.
<iofafo> I can't, VPS
<rski> well
<rski> sucks to be you then
<iofafo> well you're wrong
<iofafo> next
<rski> how am i wrong
<iofafo> blocked
<iofafo> anyhow, anyone else have the answer?
<rski> fucking retard
<bullgard4> Will there be Ubuntu classes tonight?
<rski> there isn't an anwswear.
<user_> what u wanna rski
<rski> ?
<user_> /??
<MadGirl> i think / is single line comment, /* starts multi-line, and you can do //* ... //*/ so that adding or removing the leading slash will change the block-level comment.
<rski>  /??
<MadGirl> / is probably single line comment, /* starts multi-line, and you can do //* ... //*/ so that adding or removing the leading slash will change the block-level comment.
<mib_mib> SchighSchagh: so i made it inactive
<hdz> anyone know how to force a black printer to force printing w/black catridge even though it will require both black and color installed to print
<iofafo> alright guys
<iofafo> so currently, I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe for my hardy url......... is there anything that will update packages to a newer version that that URL supplies?
<rski> iofafo: no
<motnahP> rski, trust me when I say this:  you might not want to swear.  I know this from experience.
<tread> for  those interested, the solution to System > Preferences  > Sound not working was to use gstreamer-properties.  Then it started using the sound card I told it to.
<Kartagis> hello. even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<rski> i might i might not, sure. :)
<iofafo> how is that possible at all
<iofafo> rski: I'm pretty positive I've done this before
<hdz> cat your /var/log/messages or syslog
<rski> iofafo: blocked
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iofafo> stupid
<iofafo> heh
<iofafo> next
<hdz> something with my upgrade from 8.04 to 8.04.3 changed my cupsys to work with straight cups and i cant print with black cartridge anymore
<rski> you have not done that before iofafo
<hdz> can i force black in any way
<rski> maybe with another distro, like debian.
<hdz> using lpotions or anything else
<kvsingh> ,hdz
<hdz> yeah
<kvsingh> , hdz
 * DigitalKiwi hard pressed to believe any decent VPS only supplies ubuntu 8.whatever
<hdz> yes
<RazorCut> i want to detele all partitions on a harddrive
<hdz> are you telling me "," in return to my ?
<kvsingh> no
<kvsingh> i was trying out something
<hdz> oh
<hdz> yeah i'm no bot
<Vinceman> what option in the message filter in Evolution Mail is the X-spam-status flag?
<hdz> really having a problem with this
<kvsingh> hehe
<hdz> it's ridiculous
<mib_mib> Can someone help me with Extending a partition using QTParted? Here is what i have, but the 'resize' is greyed out: http://drop.io/brk4lbr
<mib_mib> I have unmounted all partitions, and set them to inactive, and i am currently booted through a knoppix live CD
<hdz> in windows it says install color catridge and it will work, but gives option to override and print black, so there has to be something in ubuntu for lexmark x2600, but i haven't found anything on web
<hdz> i really don't wanna reinstall everything upgrade to 9.04 cuz i cant use options for my nvidia
<RazorCut> HELOO
<hdz> anyone familiar with stunnel
<RazorCut> anybody there? echo
<RazorCut> i want to erase my desktop harddrive
<RazorCut> this is my laptop
<RazorCut> my desktop drive wont let me load windows xp nor ubuntu
<hdz> put disk in boot off cd and erase everything
<RazorCut> the disk can touch the drive
<hdz> or cat /dev/zero /dev/hda1
<yowshi> i need an audacious style player anyone know of any?
<RazorCut> everytime it trys to do do something i get error 0x0000007b
<mib_mib> wtf is an audacious style player
<RazorCut> or somethinglike that
<RazorCut> hdz, where do i type in that?
<iofafo> if I install packages from a lenny source to my Hard 8.04... what might happen?
<iofafo> gaurnteed to break?
<hdz> razor dont do that
<hdz> i was kidding
<mib_mib> RazorCut: just boot from the live cd and wipe your hard drive, the easiest way.
<spO> what is a fusion device?
<hdz> just reboot with cd and use the parted program from linux, or you can use winblowz too
<hdz> or qparted
<RazorCut> i get errors
<RazorCut> hdc...
<mib_mib> hdz: you have experience with qtparted?
<hdz> but better to do it with live cd or boot off c
<hdz> d
<hdz> yeah
<RazorCut> blah blah I?O errors
<hdz> qtparted and the other parte
<RazorCut> ok where can i get this live cd from?
<hdz> i think cfdisk is better then qtparted
<hdz> qtparted turns off swap
<hdz> ubuntu.com
<RazorCut> just give me a link for something
<mib_mib> hdz: can you check this out and see why I can't extend this partition? http://drop.io/brk4lbr
<perturbed> i have a question
<hdz> download the alternative livecd for ubuntu
<mib_mib> RazorCut: people don't like helping people who don't help themselves
<perturbed> is it that i cannot run a n application in the background without the task bar ?
<DigitalKiwi> cfdisk and qtparted are barely in the same category :/
<hdz> prob cuz it extends the 1024 boundry
<perturbed> is it that i cannot run an application in the background without the task bar ?
<hdz> i didn't check the url i'm still trying to get my question answered
<mneptok> !repeat > perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed, please see my private message
<RazorCut> mib_mib u r a sh!t
<RazorCut> hdz u r cool
<hdz> razorcut are you reinstalling everything
<mneptok> RazorCut: be nice, or begone
<perturbed> i didnt repead .. i corrected myself :P
<RazorCut> yes
<perturbed> repeat *
<danielko> is there a GUI tool to configure the videocard? I'm testing karmic koala on virtualbox, and would like to make it use the virtualbox driver
<hdz> then just boot with windows or moreso, ubutu cd and it will do that for you
<hdz> you dont have to go the full process either
<hdz> or boot with just dos disk and format c:
<RazorCut> i have unbuntu installer cd
<hdz> or cfdisk
<hdz> or fdisk
<RazorCut> everytime i select start ubuntu or unubtu step
<RazorCut> setup
<RazorCut> everything loads
<RazorCut> then i get errors
<RazorCut> ok brb let me try and see what happens
<mneptok> RazorCut: did you checksum the CD?
<hdz> well
<Vinceman> nobody uses Evolution Mail?
<RazorCut> ckecksum the cd? explain please
<hdz> oh
<hdz> cd has errors then
<hdz> reburn iso
<Madpilot> Vinceman, lots of people do. what's your specific question?
<mneptok> RazorCut: use md5sum to esnure the CD is correct
<perturbed> what is a dock ?
<mneptok> RazorCut: or use the menu option at boot to check for errors
<Vinceman> what option in the message filter window is the X-spam-status flag?
<hdz> anyone know how to change printer options to make black ink print enforced
<RazorCut> i did that
<Vinceman> (@Madpilot)
<hdz> yeah better to use menu hit f4 for it
<hdz> or f6
<RazorCut> and it found like 29000+error
<wizz> hola
<hdz> then you need to fix your mbr
<hdz> go to bootdisk.com
<mneptok> RazorCut: so there's your problem
<hdz> fix your mbr
<RazorCut> i have grub
<hdz> and format your drive
<FloodBot1> hdz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Madpilot> Vinceman, not sure - have you checked the manual? (
<mneptok> RazorCut: you have a bad CD burn
<hdz> sorry
<wizz> alguien de mexico
<mneptok> RazorCut: download another CD image using BitTorrent and burn it again. at the slowest speed possible
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | wizz
<ubottu> wizz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hdz> fdisk /mbr from dos disk then format c: or load windows OS and install then overwrite with ubuntu install, but if you have crc error your cd has errors on it, you need a new cd
<hdz> do what mneptok said
<hdz> cuz he's right
<hdz> or burn knoppix image to usb flash do same thing
<motnahP> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosing: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<Vinceman> Madpilot, the manual is a really small file
<Madpilot> Vinceman, yeah, it's not great. I use Evolution, but don't do a lot of filtering or sorting automatically in it.
<RazorCut> hdz i like the idea of installing mbr, can you help me with that?
<yowshi> i need an audacious style player anyone know of any?
<rski> yowshi: xmms
<Vinceman> Madpilot, but you have to keep everything clean, in your real house you can't have opened mail from years ago laying around either
<mneptok> RazorCut: you cannot do anything with Ubuntu until you have a CD that actually works
<anr78> Anyone know there whereabouts of the repository that offers the latest nVidia-drivers for Ubuntu?
<yowshi> rski: not in the repo?
<Loafers> What is the difference between hardy-proposed and hardy-backports?  Arn't they the same since they both offer pre-released updates?
<rski> yowshi: nope
<Madpilot> Vinceman, the accounts I run thru Evolution are low-volume enough I just sort manually.
<Luria> am i understanding the download page correctly: 9.04 amd64  is no longer based on the alt cd and is now a live cd?
<RazorCut> mneptok should i download ubuntu live cd?
<motnahP> That's what comes up when I click the Test button on the Devices tab.
<motnahP> :(
<RazorCut> btw, AMD
<Ruby> Um
<Ruby> Is Xorg.conf in etc/X11 important
<Madpilot> RazorCut, the Desktop CD is a liveCD...
<Ruby> I deleted it because I was trying to save my NVIDIA X server settings and it wasnt letting me due to xorg.conf, and I decided to delete it and see if it would work then
<Ruby> Dumbass move I know
<Ruby> But how important is it and is it possible to download another?
<Besogon> hello all. Can I make Cdrom writable through nfs?
<Vinceman> Madpilot, they didn't invent the X-Spam status flag for nothing, I would really like to use it!
<RazorCut> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download          does this link contain ubuntu live cd?
<Berzerker> someone wanted me?
<Berzerker> RazorCut, yes
<Vinceman> Berzerker are you famliar with Evolution Mail?
<Vinceman> I tried all options, it just doesn't work!
<Madpilot> RazorCut, "Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop" is the liveCD
<BellinXFelon> hey i am  having problems burning any kind of dvd with any software in jaunty, the drive burns a cd just fine but wont burn dvd
<Berzerker> yes, but I like Thunderbird better.
<Ruby> Um
<ajushi> hi, when doing a "createlang plperl -d mydb" i get the error "/usr/local/stow/pgsql/lib/plperl.so: undefined symbol: boot_DynaLoader" how do I fix this?
<Berzerker> Vinceman, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Besogon> Can I make Cdrom writable through NFS? (May be Samba will help) Do anyone know?
<SchighSchagh> does anyone know if ubuntu supports HDMI? ie, would I have any trouble plugging an HDMI monitor into the HDMI port on my GTX260?
<Madpilot> RazorCut, the other one is too, actually, but 9.04 is the newest version of Ubuntu
<Ruby> can someone please tell me I'm starting to feel worried
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, shuld.
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, should.*
<Berzerker> Ruby, tell you what?
<kamarul> guys, just nw i run this command sudo make install , but it still progressing. is there anyway for me to stop it
<kamarul> guys, just nw i run this command sudo make install , but it still progressing. is there anyway for me to stop it
<SchighSchagh> Berzerker: that's what I figure, but I've actually never used the HDMI port in windows either...
<Besogon> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RazorCut> i hate this, my download speed drops like there is no tomorrow, from 1MB/sec to 750KB/sec
<Ruby> Is etc/X11/xorg.conf imporant
<Ruby> If so how imporant is it and can I ah, downloading another
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, why do you have an HDMI port lol I don't have one on either of my GTX260s.
<Vinceman> is thunderbird much better than evolution?
<Guest22565> RazorCut:  are you SERIOUSLY complaining about 750KB/sec?
<Berzerker> Vinceman, I found it works better.
<Berzerker> Vinceman, little more intuitive interface.
<Berzerker> Ruby, yes xorg.conf is important lol
<Ruby> Um
<Berzerker> Ruby, it manages your display manager.
<Ruby> how can I get another?
<dca>  Hi my hibernate not working.. its showing the login screen..help plaese
<Berzerker> Ruby, you need another?
<Ruby> Yeah, I deleted it while trying to update nvidia X server settings, because I was having a problem with it
<DigitalKiwi> xorg.conf is optional if you're lucky
<Ruby> I should have renamed it
<Berzerker> Ruby, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ruby> Danke
<Ruby> Thanks for helping me repair my retarded mistake
<yowshi> grrr xmms keeps saying my analogue port is busy
<Ruby> Um
<Ruby> use framebuffer device interface?
<yowshi> Ruby: huh?
<Besogon> Can I make cdrom be writable ith Samba/NFS?
<Besogon> Can I make cdrom be writable with Samba/NFS?
<geirha> Ruby: Try the recommended value. If it doesn't work, run the reconfigure again and choose the opposite on that q
<Vinceman> do you guys use these keyboards that have like 10 Ctrl-C memories in them?
<Ruby> Alright it made another
<Ruby> I'm going to restart because portal is screwing with my display
<geirha> Vinceman: ctrl-c memories?
<dca>   Hi my hibernate not working.. its showing the login screen..help plaese
<Ruby> Unless you have any idea how to end portal without being able to tab to it
<SchighSchagh> Berzerker: crap you're right. all I have is a DVI to HDMI adaptor
<geirha> Ruby: What's portal?
<Besogon> Vinceman, You mean thomething like MS Word text buffer? No.
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, was gonna say lol
<ionix> Hey guys, what smart card do you recomment to use on Ubuntu? I already have the reade
<ionix> r
<SchighSchagh> Berzerker: there is a third, circular port... looks like S-Video?
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, indeed.
<Berzerker> SchighSchagh, I have DVI going out to my monitor.
<peppo> any Python folk/Quod Libet users here? my QL seems to have recently stopped working. some GStreamer and or mp3 decoder issue: http://pastebin.com/ma542809
<Ruby> Alright how do I reboot x server
<peppo> spits out those error in the thousands
<^Phantom^> How do I kickstart my soundcard?
<geirha> Ruby: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Berzerker> or
<Berzerker> Ruby, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Berzerker> then startx
<tomi> fred
<Saraphim> Hi guys. I'm having trouble diagnosing an intermittent network problem. When starting my PC with Jaunty it will either work or it wont (everything pinged has destination unreachable.) Trouble is, whether it's in a working state or not, ifconfig, route and ethtool ALL give the same output. Does anyone have a pointer on where to go from here?
<Saraphim> Oh and weirdly, ethtool -t will sometimes flip the state of the ethernet.
<^Phantom^> Ubuntu forgot it's there and now ubuntu is refusing to output any sound.
<pelle_> Where do you change your login-password?
<kiaas_> is there anything like VMware Fusion for linux? I know that particular program is available on mac os x.
<Saraphim> pelle_: passwd in a terminal.
<pelle_> ty
<Berzerker> kiaas_, Crossover works on linux, if you want a VM environment, check out Vbox.
<kiaas_> Berzerker, I'm using Vbox, it's nice, but I'd like a bit more integration
<Berzerker> kiaas_, don't know of anything else then.
<Saraphim> kiaas_: How about vmware workstation?
<kiaas_> Berzerker, k. WINE doesn't work with 1 specific program well enough. and I'd like it to "look" the same to the users as running it natively, similar to WINE.
<mib_mib> Saraphim: vmware works on ubuntu for sure
<Ruby> Alright I restarted
<Saraphim> mib_mib: I know, was telling kiaas. ;)
<Berzerker> kiaas_, try crossover then
<Ruby> Now
<Ruby> To get to the problem at hand
<mib_mib> Saraphim: o. sorry.
<Ruby> When I try to save my NVIDIA X server settings
<Ruby> It says "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<kiaas_> I doubt it'd work in crossover, but I may as well try. I have the LameDuck version around here.
<^Phantom^> The main sound control thing is there, but all applications that use sound are acting like there's no sound card even installed on my system.
<Saraphim> kiaas_: In case you missed it, VMWare workstation works in Ubuntu and has unity support and the likes.
<Berzerker> Ruby, exit the settings window. open a terminal, type sudo nvidia-settings.
<kiaas_> Saraphim, I did miss that, thanks, I'll see if they have a trial around here.
<Berzerker> Ruby, without the "."
<Kartagis> even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<dca>   Hi my hibernate not working.. its showing the login screen..help plaese
<Ruby> oic
<Ruby> Alright, thanks guys.
<deep> is there any vlc player version for ubuntu 9
<Saraphim> deep: Yep, vlc.
<TheFunkbomb> deep, yes.
<deep> is it available in vlc site
<Saraphim> deep: It's in the repos, you can get it with synaptic.
<Saraphim> deep: Or you can "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<Berzerker> deep, sudo apt-get install vlc
<TheFunkbomb> I have a question about VLC and gnome-do docky.  Is there anyway I can make gnome-do docky bring up the actual video window?
<Berzerker> Saraphim, apt-get > aptitude :P
<deep> can i try it on terminal
<Berzerker> deep, yes.
<orph> sekrit.org
<Saraphim> Berzerker: I haven't taken the time to figure out the differences yet but I hear aptitude is better at managing dependencies internally? Might be blatant lies. :)
<orph> whoops
<Berzerker> Saraphim, there's no difference lol. one is an alias for the other. but I think apt-get is easier to say out loud than aptitude lol and certainly easier to spell :P
<deep> thank u men
<RazorCut> When installing ubuntu from live CD, do i need to have internet connected to the desktop?
<deep> its working
<Saraphim> deep: Much obliged.
<Berzerker> RazorCut, no.
<deep> no u dont
<deep> rax
<scheng> hi, is there someone use the 2.6.30 on ubuntu ?
<Berzerker> yes I am someone use 2.6.30. :P
<^Phantom^> I'm going to post a screenshot of my desktop with a sound player and the main sound thing on my top taskbar to show you what I'm talking about...
<RazorCut> can i install ubuntu live cd with a usb flash drive?
<Berzerker> yes
<RazorCut> please give me guide
<Berzerker> OS?
<RazorCut> yes
<Berzerker> ..
<Berzerker> it wasn't a yes or no question lol
<indus> hi
<Berzerker> which OS are you on
<RazorCut> oh
<RazorCut> windows xp home edition
<user_> how to install xchat on new pc
<indus> user_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<RazorCut> i have this program
<RazorCut> unetbootin-windows-357.exe
<Berzerker> user_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Berzerker> RazorCut, use this: http://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/0.2/0.2/+download/win32diskimager-RELEASE-0.2-r23-win32.zip
<Berzerker> RazorCut, unetbootin didn't work well last time I tried it.
<indus> user_: or try sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome which is a simpler version less options
<kiaas_> I liek mah opchuns.
<Berzerker> indus, hmm, SS?
<Berzerker> I am intrigued.
<user_> ok man
<indus> Berzerker: SS?what is
<Berzerker> indus, screenshot
<indus> Berzerker: for what
<pipi> hi
<indus> Berzerker: i think u address wrong person
<pipi> :)
<pipi> i am polish welcome all :-)
<indus> pipi: jak sie masz'
<Berzerker> indus, no I was wondering if you had any screenshots of xchat-gnome vs. xchat
<Berzerker> indus, I found some by googling though
<pipi> indus siema ty tez z polski?
<pipi> :)
<indus> Berzerker: well,iam using xhat gnome
<Berzerker> indus, I'm using xchat full, wanted to see the difference, found a picture.
<pipi> indus ty tez z polski? :)
<indus> Berzerker: some options like color etc dont have,along with some other sounds etc i think
<indus> pipi: no
<SchighSchagh> pipi indus I think there's a #ubuntu-polish or something you should go to
<pipi> hehe ;PP
<indus> SchighSchagh: why? to wander aimlessly?
<^Phantom^> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9791/screenshot19.png
<Saraphim> Hi guys. I'm having trouble diagnosing an intermittent network problem. When starting my PC with Jaunty it will either work or it wont (everything pinged has destination unreachable.) Trouble is, whether it's in a working state or not, ifconfig, route and ethtool ALL give the same output. Does anyone have a pointer on where to go from here? Strangely, ethtool -t will sometimes flip the state.
<indus> pipi: do u have an ubuntu support question
<pipi> :)
<sanjai> Acer Aspire 4520 -- ubuntu 9.04 32bit,  wireless not detected Atheros driver, help me
<tleuser> hi
<pipi> hi
<pipi> speak you polish?
<pipi> :)
<FloodBot1> pipi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tleuser> hi
<indus> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tleuser> no
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: my first thought is make sure all the other components of your network (cables, routers, hubs, switches, etc) all check out
<tleuser> i can't
<indus> !pl > pipi
<ubottu> pipi, please see my private message
<pipi> tleuser :)
<RazorCut> Berzerker do i need to format flash drive before burning ubuntu on the flash drive?
<Berzerker> FAT32
<tleuser> i can speak english
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: Everything checks out, if I reboot the computer or run ethtool -t eth0 it will start working.
<RazorCut> ok
<tleuser> pipi
<indus> sanjai: did u try from system>admin>hardware drivers
<tleuser> ^^
<indus> RazorCut: no
<sanjai> indus: yes i activated them
<pipi> ubottu i speak english :PP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tleuser> hi
<tleuser> pipi
<indus> RazorCut: most are preformatted fat 32 even though ubuntu will say ms dos format or something
<pipi> what?
<indus> pipi: ubottu is a auto bot,not human
<tleuser> nice to meet u
<pipi> NO !!!
<pipi> -.-
<indus> pipi: what is the question you have
<RazorCut> .... this win32 disk imager only has .img type
<tleuser> what
<RazorCut> i downloaded iso
<pipi> i am humman !!
<tleuser> 555
<tleuser> U are human
<tleuser> i know
<Berzerker> RazorCut, it should detect the iso also...does it not?
<pipi> why you think I am bot?
<tleuser> bye
<pipi> :D
<tleuser> pipi
<indus> pipi: tleuser please stick to ubuntu questions
<RazorCut> no it does not
<pipi> ok bye bye :(
<tleuser> new friend
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: looks like ethtool -t will by default do an offline test, which takes your controller offline, so I guess it starts back up correctly...
<Saraphim> ^Phantom^: Have you tried --video-on-top ?
<vaio> Hey can someone help me set up my dual monitors?
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: if you have dual-boot, does anything like this happen in other OS's?
<vaio> my external says it isnt getting a signal
<kyle_> yay i got wow running properly now
<SchighSchagh> kyle_ nice!
<Berzerker> RazorCut, strange. try unetbootin then, maybe that will work for you. It probably didn't work great for me because I used an .img and unetbootin uses .isos only
<Berzerker> kyle_, lol...
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: There used to be a windows partition on it which never had any issues.
<richardcavell> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kyle_> on an ati card at that
<tleuser> frf
<tleuser> go
<tleuser> what your name
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: okay, that definitely narrows down the possible causes by confirming it's not anything with any of the hardware
<vaio> how do i set up my extrnal monitor on my laptop?
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: has it always been like this on ubuntu?
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: Yes, I am thinking driver issue. I know that it is sometimes working but only breaks on Ubuntu startup since I can start the computer over WOL, but still have no net in Ubuntu.
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: Yes.
<Mrokii> hello. I am looking for a dvc-c-card for Ubuntu (one that is available in Germany, preferably). At least I *think* I need a dvb-c-card...
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: hmm. this isn't a fix, but might be a good enough workaround: add a script to your startup sequence that checks if ethernet started up correctly (by trying to ping something), and run ethtool -t until ping succeeds
<^Phantom^> ^ someone please tell me why the media player is acting like there's no sound card installed when it is clear that there is one there, and it is turned all the way up?  Or at least tell me how to pinpoint the problem, or just restart the sound?
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: Yeah, I guess I will have to do that. Should be sufficient to place it in /etc/networks/if-up.d?
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: I should think so, yes
<BellinXFelon> can anyone help me i cannot burn a dvd in kubuntu 9.04
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: Thanks for your help. :)
<SchighSchagh> Saraphim: sure. you might also think about filing a bug report or some such if you can track down who makes the driver
<user_> when i browse the network shortcuts are created but cant delete, so how to delete them
<Saraphim> SchighSchagh: I'll have a go with it myself some more before I do that. I also posted on the forums - maybe someone has experienced the same issue.
<Kartagis> even though I have bound Lock Screen to F12, it doesn't work. how could that happen?
<Berzerker> because it doesn't work.
<Berzerker> XD
<tread> hey guys, does anyone know how to get wine to use a different soundcard? both my soundcards are alsa, and winecfg will only let me choose the default alsa card.
<^Phantom^> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9791/screenshot19.png
<^Phantom^> ^ someone please tell me why the media player is acting like there's no sound card installed when it is clear that there is one there, and it is turned all the way up?  Or at least tell me how to pinpoint the problem, or just restart the sound?
<deep> how to install xchat
<Berzerker> deep, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Berzerker> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Berzerker> useless!
<deep> when i browse network shortcuts are created, how can i delete them
<deep> when press delete its says cant
<^Phantom^> deep
<deep> ya u know that
<^Phantom^> deep: try right clicking them and click Unmount if it shows up on the menu.
<loquitus> Anybody know why I might not be able to connect from machine A to machine B using ssh, where I am trying passwordless login? I added A's id_rsa.pub to B's authorized_host's, but despite this, I am asked for a password. Note that B is a machine behind a firewall, so in fact the firewall is port forwarding to enable access to B.
<deep> ya its working PHANTOM thanks man
<Berzerker> loquitus, ports open?
<Berzerker> loquitus, argh reading ftw.
<loquitus> Berzerker: umm... I can do the ssh with the password. the point is to do it without
<lstarnes> loquitus: does the key itself have a passphrase?
<Berzerker> loquitus, no idea. the only thing that comes to mind is the first s means secure for a reason lol
<loquitus> lstarnes: no. I did not provide a passphrase
<geirha> loquitus: Run ssh with one or more -v options when you connect. The verbose messages might give a clue.
<^Phantom^> Not a problem deep.
<RazorCut> I would like to be able to boot ubuntu live cd from a flash drive
<RazorCut> to install fresh on a harddrive
<RazorCut> my desktop
<Berzerker> RazorCut, unetbootin
<Berzerker> use it
<RazorCut> did not work
<RazorCut> usb detected
<loquitus> geirha: want to see? I have the verbose on
<RazorCut> setup does not start
<Berzerker> what happens?
<rudy986> hi There!! i'm looking for a backup software..i need to "sync" the contents of two external HDD..wich software do you suggest?
<RazorCut> black screen
<Berzerker> did you try doing it from the distribution download option?
<RazorCut> with _ on to left corner
<RazorCut> ...?
<RazorCut> how does that work?
<Berzerker> the first option
<kraut> moin
<Berzerker> you choose the OS then version
<Berzerker> at the top of the window
<eoke> rudy986: Take a look at rsync, duplicity and unison.
<^Phantom^> how can i kill and then restart the sound?
<geirha> loquitus: Sure, I can give it a look.
<RazorCut> take in mind i will not be installing it on my laptop that has access to the internet i'm installing it on my desktop that has no access to the internet
<RazorCut> because i haveno OS
<rudy986> eoke: ok, do i find theme in supported packages in add/remove?
<RazorCut> now i want to start boot from flash drive
<RazorCut> does that work?
<^Phantom^> i want the sound to come back on :(
<eoke> rudy986: Yes but google them first to find the one that's right for you.
<geirha> RazorCut: You may need to enter the bios and tell it to boot from USB
<Berzerker> RazorCut, and...you can't burn it to a CD?
<RazorCut> i don't have an empty cd right now
<rudy986> eoke: ok, i'm working..thank u very much!!
<cubiczee> fucking microsoft tubes
<RazorCut> yes i told my bios to boot from usb-zip
<RazorCut> fuk all OS cubiczee
<Berzerker> yeah people should just run computers off!
<Berzerker> that's the spirit!
<cubiczee> well, gotta use somethin
<cubiczee> to take the mind of hacking
<geirha> !paste | loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RazorCut> now where were we?
<cubiczee> maybe we'll go back to dbase III
<cubiczee> and procedural
<RazorCut> i need a software that makes ubuntu boot from zip drive
<cubiczee> can we plz plz plz clean gates in kansas
<loquitus> geirha: sorry
<RazorCut> i have ran windows xp from zip drive
<RazorCut> but i did a really long method
<RazorCut> before it worked
<cubiczee> win 98 maybe, lolz
<loquitus> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252966/
<RazorCut> now i need a guide on how to do it for ubuntu
<cubiczee> cats, this stuff is goin 1024 on ec2 in india very shortly for 10 cents an hour
<gandalfcome> I am tarring one directory that contains two directories, I want to exclude one directory. I thought moving it would be a good idea. It doesnt let me move it. Operation not permitted. Is there a way around that?
<bazhang> cubiczee, watch the language and stay on topic
<cubiczee> find me if you want in, I hate walmart, I hate mcdonalds, and I won't support closed software, closed standards, locked doors, or blocking of free info exchange among the world
<bazhang> cubiczee, please stop
<cubiczee> sorry for the f-bomb, it's been 15 months of hell
<cubiczee> so here is my vision, for my OWN company
<bazhang> !ot | cubiczee
<cubiczee> which is managed in STL
<ubottu> cubiczee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Berzerker> RazorCut, unetbootin should work. use the download option
<cubiczee> lolz
<cubiczee> sry, venting
<geirha> loquitus: It appears the server has public key authentication enabled at least. Are you sure you've named the file correctly on the server? ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cubiczee> honestly I just wanted to get this garmin working so I could review it
<cubiczee> but it won't connect
<loquitus> geirha: yep. just did a log check on server and got this: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file authorized_keys
<cubiczee> and I don't feel like writing drivers, lolz
<Tyrath> hi folks
<cubiczee> yup
<Tyrath> how do I change the default pine folder for saved attachments?
<geirha> loquitus: Ah, you'll need to fix that then. It should be owned by you, and only writable to your user
<nickjohnson> If I set the 'session' in the login screen to xbmc (or something else not the default), will Gnome's media autorun functionality still work?
<nickjohnson> Or will gnome not load at all?
<BellinXFelon> how can i upgrade my distro to 9.10 through terminal
<cubiczee> you guys prefer thunderbird these days, I need imap and am tired of gmail
<bazhang> BellinXFelon, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Tyrath> - the default is home, but I wanted to make it ~/Downloads
<lstarnes> BellinXFelon: you should not upgrade to 9.10 until it is released in October, unless you can handle an unstable system
<geirha> loquitus: Is it the only key in authorized_keys?
<cubiczee> <-- hasn't even had access to gmail account in days, lolz
<loquitus> geirha: yep
<bazhang> cubiczee, this is not a chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : will it be a LTS?
<lstarnes> BellinXFelon: no
<lstarnes> BellinXFelon: currently, the next LTS is 10.04, but it might be delayed to a later version
<mariusz> hello!
<geirha> loquitus: Remove the authorized_keys file on the server, then recreate it with: ssh user@host 'cat >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys' < ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Berzerker> omg les paul died. nooooo
<geirha> loquitus: The permissions should be right if you create it that way
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : what should i do though because i want to change the distro so i can burn dvds, i cant do it in 9.04
<lstarnes> BellinXFelon: do you know if that is possible in 9.10?
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : i have no idea
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : I cant even burn an install dvd
<lstarnes> BellinXFelon: what are you using for the burning?
 * etyrnal_ slaps ndiswrapper
 * etyrnal_ slaps ndiswrapper really hard
 * Berzerker slaps etyrnal_ 
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : i have used nero linux, xfburn, k3b, gnomebaker, brasero
<BellinXFelon> lstarnes : they all failed
<zer0cool> hi
<loquitus> geirha: fixed it with permissions... damn thing is now asking the passphrase for the id_rsa key
<randy2009> hello, how can i check which ports are listening on my ubuntu server?
<randy2009> i googled, and the sugestions didn't wrok
<randy2009> work
<geirha> loquitus: Then it's working :)
<lstarnes> randy2009: sudo netstat -lp
<loquitus> geirha: the point of this is non-interactive connection right? it is still asking me something.
<randy2009> i can't see the port numbers
<randy2009> if i do that
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: maybe the fact that you can't burn dvd's has nothing to do with the burning software.. but more with your hardware (eg not a dvd burner..)
<geirha> loquitus: You still need to provide the passphrase, but you can store it in a key agent
<randy2009> i only see [::]:www and [::]:ssh etc
<randy2009> not real portnumbers
<loquitus> geirha: I don't have a passphrase, as in I did not provide one when I generated the key
<geirha> loquitus: It's also possible to have a blank passphrase on the key
<slacker_nl> geirha: can be done real easy putting a key on a remote server: ssh-copy-id $server
<loquitus> geirha: so why is it asking for one then
<BellinXFelon> slacker_nl : it is a dvd burner, it worked in 8.04 and still burns cds in 9.04, just not dvds for some reason
<lstarnes> randy2009: those are the names of the services associated with those ports in /etc/services
<frankpanda> randy2009: use -n
<zer0cool> my soundcard doesnt work on ubuntu
<zer0cool> i have ATI radeon
<geirha> loquitus: Normally gnome will intercept it and offer you to store the passphrase
<Besogon> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<randy2009> thnx:)
<geirha> slacker_nl: Ah, that's much better. Thanks :)
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: can you do sudo lshw > /tmp/lshw.log  and look for dvd in that .log file
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: then look for capabilities:
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: what does that tell you?
<slacker_nl> geirha: yw
<loquitus> geirha: ah
<BellinXFelon> slacker_nl : one sec im doing it
<geirha> loquitus: If you're on a server without gui; man ssh-agent
<albech> anyone successfully installed Jahshaka??
<albech> it looks very interesting
<slacker_nl> what is that?
<BellinXFelon> nl_slacker : can i pastebin it
<albech> http://www.jahshaka.org/
<zer0cool> anyone help me please
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: you can, but i guess its one line, so you ca paste it here as well
<BellinXFelon> ok
<hyperanalysis> quit
<shashwatpns> whenever i check for updates in the update manager or when i perform "sudo apt-get update" in terminal i get displayed the same message "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<shashwatpns> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<shashwatpns> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." Help plz
<FloodBot1> shashwatpns: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaggynl> !ask | zer0cool
<ubottu> zer0cool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BellinXFelon> it said a couple things,
<bazhang> shashwatpns, disable those repos as they no longer exist
<BellinXFelon> nl_slacker : it said PCI, SCSI, and something else successively
<BellinXFelon> nl_slackerim gonna have to get back to you on this tomorrow
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: could you pastebin that whole *-cdrom bit?
<shashwatpns> bazhang: how do i???
<slacker_nl> BellinXFelon: use the forums otherwise, tomorrow is saterday and i bet my gf wants my support then :)
<BellinXFelon> slacker_nl : ok i will thanks
<zer0cool> my sound doesnt work, i have ATI Radeon soundcard , Running Ubuntu 9.04 speaker built in with the laptop dont work, but headphones work
<mmaher> good-ubuntu-morning :D
<bazhang> shashwatpns, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of those, save then sudo apt-get update
<shashwatpns> k thnks
<shashwatpns> banzhang
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: check if your speaker is not muted
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: had a similar problem on my laptop :/
<bazhang> shashwatpns, you will then need to upgrade as that version is end of life
<Immo_Phagg> sup fags
<bazhang> !upgrade > shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns, please see my private message
<zer0cool> slacker_nl, by running the alsamixer command ?
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, stop that
<Immo_Phagg> Why
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: no, by running kmix :)
<mmaher> who loves ubuntu? :D
<zer0cool> slacker_nl, its not muted
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: are you using dapper as desktop or as server?
<deep> is there any antivirus for ububtu
<zaggynl> yes
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: mkay.. then i don't know
<geirha> !antivirus | deep
<ubottu> deep: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<slacker_nl> deep: clamav
<Ahadiel> deep, There's no need generally
<zer0cool> slacker_nl,  lmao, thats all u could say ?
<shashwatpns> slacker_nl: i am using jaunty
<bazhang> shashwatpns, then please pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list so we can see any other problematic sources
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: ok, since those freecontrib repo's are mentioning dapper
<bazhang> shashwatpns, at paste.ubuntu.com
<yangjia> ls
<yangjia> hello?
<MadGirl> it has been said that hello is this right syntax? routes_eth0=("-net 188.40.73.128 netmask 255.255.255.192 default via 188.40.73.129") ?
<slacker_nl> and bazhang told you do upgrade
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: yes
<bazhang> yangjia, hello
<yangjia> is there anyone here?>
<zer0cool> slacker_nl,  wow, thats helpful
<shashwatpns> k    ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.
<shashwatpns>     ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.
<shashwatpns>     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<shashwatpns>     deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<shashwatpns>     ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<FloodBot1> shashwatpns: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shashwatpns>     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<loquitus> geirha: needed ssh-agent
<loquitus> works now
<bazhang> shashwatpns, not here; paste.ubuntu.com
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: pay me and I'll investigate it for you
<BriGuy> hello all
<geirha> loquitus: Excellent :)
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: this is free support and I decide who I support with what problem
<zer0cool> slacker_nl,  no thank you
<bazhang> slacker_nl, zer0cool please take chat elsewhere
<zer0cool> bazhang, i was just trying to get help
<bazhang> zer0cool, then be patient
<shashwatpns> k i have pasted there
<zer0cool> bazhang, i did and slacker_nl said i have to pay him to get help
<bazhang> shashwatpns, please give us the url
<slacker_nl> hahaha
<shashwatpns> i am a newbie :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/252976/
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: according to your sources.list you are running dapper (6.06) and not jaunty
<bazhang> shashwatpns, those are all dapper repos, what does lsb_release -a say in terminal
<BriGuy> hello.  Does anyone know how to set a mirror for the network install manually.  i am trying to use another mirror as it is much faster than the ones available in the list..but every time I try it just says it doesn't have the right file.
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: lsb_release -c or -r tell you?
<shashwatpns> but i have jaunty
<bazhang> shashwatpns, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lsb_release -a
<slacker_nl> that is what lsb_release tells you?
<shashwatpns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252978/
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: ok
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: run sudo perl -p -i -e 's/dapper/jaunty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> slacker_nl, shashwatpns: no.  Don't do that.
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<slacker_nl> Flannel: why not?
<perscitus> How do i remove KDE4 from Ubuntu (gnome)?
<DaZ-> perscitus: you don't want to
<Flannel> slacker_nl: I didn't see the lsb output.  Although, I'd still be suspicious.  If that's the case, it means there's jaunty sources in sources.list.d/
<bazhang> !puregnome > perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus, please see my private message
<bazhang> DaZ-, that's not helpful
<TwoTwenty> yea mean r3emove all of kde4
<shashwatpns> happened so, one of my friend was showing me haw easy was wep to crack and so why should we use wap,so i followed his instructions and at that time he told me to change me apt/sources.list , but i have its backup at apt/sources_backup.list
<perscitus> bazhang-->  there surely more packages then that
<TwoTwenty> ubottu can you send me that PM you send to perscitus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ-> perscitus: just remove qt &+ dependencies
<bazhang> perscitus, try that, that will pull in a ton of stuff
<perscitus> DaZ--->  im keeping QT
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: could you pastebin that backup sources.list?
<DaZ-> kdebase+kdelibs
<TwoTwenty> when having a stock ubuntu and install kde4 there is no way to rempove all it put on ?
<TwoTwenty> short of pissing around with dselect
<bazhang> !puregnome > TwoTwenty
<ubottu> TwoTwenty, please see my private message
<bazhang> TwoTwenty, in future you can /msg ubottu !factoid
<shashwatpns> here :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/252982/
<pkkm> how to get time from NTP server (not adjust the system clock, just get it as HH:MM)
<perscitus> bazhang--> werent you bazbang? Anyways, thanks. I know i have to install ubuntu-desktop. then remove bunch of crap from that as well, like openoffice.
<bazhang> perscitus, you have gnome now?
<perscitus> bazhang-->  I also did autoremove
<TwoTwenty> bazhang Im new to IRC
<shashwatpns> slacker_nl : here is my backup sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/252982/
<bazhang> TwoTwenty, no matter, simply type /msg ubottu !puregnome and another window will open for you to PM with the bot
<TwoTwenty> is the bot smart
<DigitalKiwi> no
<perscitus> bazhang-->  uh, install ubuntu-desktop wont work if it is already installed.
<TwoTwenty>  /msg ubottu !puregnome
<bazhang> TwoTwenty, no space before /
<zer0cool> what a thought
<perscitus> bazhang-->  and it leaves out kubuntu artwork
<zer0cool> f
<zer0cool> f
<zer0cool> f
<FloodBot1> zer0cool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shashwatpns> anyone here knows a linux distro for sony erricson k320i?
<ecolitan> how do I tell apt to completely ignore a package
<zer0cool> ecolitan, you lick the screen
<ecolitan> even though it is broken and has an unmet dependency, i want to leave it that way
<bazhang> zer0cool, that is not helpful
<slacker_nl> shashwatpns: just use that sources.list (the backup), put it back and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ecolitan> thanks for your sage advice zer0cool
<zer0cool> anytime
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<Mickow> hi
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone recommend me a nice handy app for drawing diagrams and workflows?
<perscitus> ecolitan--> use synaptic and lock it
<mmaher> remoteCTRL1: dia
<Mickow> dia +1
<remoteCTRL1> mmaher: aha? thanks i'll look into that:)
<shashwatpns> k slacker_nl
<remoteCTRL1> Mickow: whats dia +1?
<mmaher> remoteCTRL1: :D
<Guest73892> hi
<Mickow> remoteCTRL1: dia =)
<Guest73892> how can i change ma nick.
<remoteCTRL1> Mickow: mmaher ok i don't get it but never mind:)
<slacker_nl> Guest73892: /nick newnick
<zer0cool> Guest73892,  you lick the screen
<prodigel> hi all. I'm using ubuntu jaunty, updated to day. I'm using xkeycaps to switch caps lock with escape, but lately it screws my arrow keys. Is there a better alternative to xkeycaps/xmodmap
<slacker_nl> zer0cool: really? be funny elsewhere
<perscitus> ecolitan-->  if you use synaptic, select installed package. then Package menu and Lock Version.
<Guest73892> not working i guess
<ecolitan> perscitus: trying now :)
<perscitus> ecolitan-->  it's useful when new version is more buggy then old.
<slacker_nl> works for me
<Ububegin> Is there a openmatlab or sort of, which I can run in Ubuntu
<ecolitan> perscitus: yeah the package is 3rd party and has "broken" but works perfectly fine
<perscitus> bazhang--> It's possible to purge Gnome from ubuntu install?
<bazhang> perscitus, and replace with what? you want an xserver at all?
<Guest73892> help me to change my nick
<perscitus> bazhang-->  uh kde4?
<bigwookie> hey, i got a problem
<remoteCTRL1> mmaher: that dia thingie looks veeery nice, thanks once more, dude:)
<bigwookie> i want to ste a envirovement variable
<bazhang> perscitus, you want purekde? did you not just request to remove it?
<Saraphim> ... And you know you've made an ugly hack when your script contains the line if [ $(ping -c 1 192.168.1.1 | grep "64 bytes from" | wc -l) -eq 0 ]
<bigwookie> and use a left arrow key
<lstarnes> Guest73892: to which nick?
<Madpilot> Guest73892, type "/nick NewNickHere" without the quotes and with your new nick in the obvious spot
<Guest73892> ok
<ZOOM> thnks
<berdy1019> hi, everybody
<TwoTwenty_> #xboxtorrentsnet
<bigwookie> i want to set a env var with setenv, and use a left arrow charakter in it, howto? i mean ^[[A won't work
<perscitus> Guest53791-->  zoom is registered and protected
<berdy1019> has anyone here  learned python twisted
<perscitus> bazhang-->  but i might change my mind
<ecolitan> perscitus: nah still no luck
<bazhang> perscitus, by having -->next to nick, no one is highlighted
<SOMIT> best explorer for ubuntu?
<perscitus> bazhang-->  or would it be better to install Kubuntu.
<ecolitan> perscitus: aptitude still complains about the broken package and the dependancies
<jonah1980> hey guys can anyone please help me get wifi working on my eee 1101ha which i installed kubuntu on? i have no ethernet on it either so need to copy files from another machine, installed ndiswrapper and tried the xp wlan driver but can't get it installed. please help
<perscitus> bazhang-->  xchat bug. Doesnt allot for space before -
<vulnerable> hello, anyone know about backup HDD?
<perscitus> allow*
<_ZOOM> hey tell me any other better explorer other than mozilla
<rww> !browser | _ZOOM
<ubottu> _ZOOM: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<_ZOOM> hey tell me any other better explorer other than mozilla?
<bazhang> perscitus, then I may miss many of your messages
<rww> !backup | vulnerable
<ubottu> vulnerable: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<perscitus> bazhang.->  but ill cheat
<lstarnes> _ZOOM: I think you mean a browser
<ShishKabab> Hi. Does anybody know of a good shell hex editor?
<mmaher> ShishKabab: xxd
<bigwookie> ShishKabab: hexedit
<_ZOOM> which one is best im using mozilla ..already ..?
<Saraphim> _ZOOM: Matter of preference.
<_ZOOM> ya a browser
<ShishKabab> Thanks! Will try them both.
<bazhang> _ZOOM, there is no best
<_ZOOM> haha
<zaggynl> alternatives are firefox, opera, chrome, lynx
<_ZOOM> ur riht
<perscitus> ecolitan.->  Then fix it
<Saraphim> _ZOOM: It's up to you. Try them out. Your taste. I prefer firefox, some prefer chrome, etc.
<DigitalKiwi> uzbl is best! because of the name
<perscitus> bazhang.->  does this work?
<vulnerable> ubottu: i wanna backup my HDD 120G contain vista+ubuntu to the new 300G HDD
<bigwookie> :/ isn't it possible to use a left "key" in a env var?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_ZOOM> ok
<_ZOOM> im new to ubuntu
<_ZOOM> less idea
<zaggynl> http://lwn.net/images/ns/Uzbl.png huh that's pretty minimal indeed
<bazhang> perscitus, yep; /msg ubottu purekde purexfce to see how to get those (one at a time)
<_ZOOM> is there chrome for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> _ZOOM: it's availabel as chromium
<_ZOOM> ok
<lstarnes> *available
<_ZOOM> den i need to reinstall i already had dat
<_ZOOM> not working
<Narada> how can i check my web cam plz
<Narada> Narada
<RorZa> How do I reset my root password ?
<mmaher> RorZa: passwd
<_ZOOM> ya
<lstarnes> RorZa: you normally shouldn't have a root password
<perscitus> bazhang.->  It wouldnt be good idea to use purekde on ubuntu install would it?
<_ZOOM> linux rocks!
<RorZa> I get this ...
<bazhang> perscitus, you wish an install without any DE?
<RorZa> (current) UNIX password:
<RorZa> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<perscitus> _ZOOM.->  there is also alpha from Google but wouldnt reccomend it.
<Narada> can eny one help me
<shadeslayer> what package is the gstreamer backend in?
<Narada> i want to check my cam
<bazhang> Narada, check if it is supported
<bazhang> !webcam > Narada
<ubottu> Narada, please see my private message
<Narada> ok
<Narada> inbilt it
<coppro> I need to do a manual filesystem check on /usr. How can I get Ubuntu /not/ to run its recovery console and thus tie up /usr? Does it involve manually typing my boot commands?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras  <--- Narada
<Narada> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Narada> ok
<mmaher> ubottu: hi
<mmaher> :(
<Narada> how can check inbilt web cam
<pkkm> How to get time from NTP server (not adjust the system clock, just get it as HH:MM)?
<_ZOOM> how to login cyberroam from terminal?
<_ZOOM> how to login cyberroam from terminal?
<dpy> hi guys
<_ZOOM> hi
<dpy> does anyone know what is wrong when my custom .desktop file doesn't show its specified icon (works on other machines)
<dpy> instead I get the contents of the file as an icon
<Narada> how can check my webcam
<Narada> plz
<DigitalKiwi> cheese
<shadeslayer> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<shadeslayer> Narada: ^^
<dpy> problem solved: Mark as trusted
<perscitus> bazhang.->  Would you reccomend purekde method on Ubuntu install or just install Kubuntu?
<_ZOOM> how to login cyberroam from terminal?
<Narada> how can download
<Narada> hello
<Narada> cheese
<Narada> hello cheese
<_ZOOM> how to login cyberroam from terminal?
<neo8848> just installed ubuntu jaunty, i did the reload via synaptic, i did  sudo apt-get update on a terminal, any idea why php5 doesn't show on the package list?
<shadeslayer> _ZOOM: if you find a way,do tell me to :P
<_ZOOM> ok
<_ZOOM> ur from where?
<ecolitan> is there a way to tell apt that a package is installed, when it's not
<_ZOOM> shadeslayer: where r u from?
<shadeslayer> _ZOOM: india
<Narada> how to enable my webcam
<Narada> plz
<shadeslayer> Narada: install cheese
<threethirty> hi all
<Kartagis> what do you suggest I install for SOCKS?
<_ZOOM> i mean place me too india..
<perscitus> ecolitan.->  try removing?
<Narada> shadeslayer  how to install
<ecolitan> perscitus: removing what exactly?
<Narada> shadeslayer hello
<shadeslayer> Narada: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Narada> ok
<_ZOOM> can anybody tell me shortcuts for ..compiz effects?
<threethirty> im running fluxbox and need to have gnome-screensaver launch at startup i added 'exec gnome-screensaver &'(without quotes) to my startup file but it doesnt seem to work, any ideas
<Berzerker> shadeslayer, having fun? :P
<randy2009> how come i can't change to a user that exists? root@ubuntu: su -l nagios
<Narada> what is the softwate see cam
<shadeslayer> Berzerker: hehe....
<randy2009> it stays @ root
<_ZOOM> can anybody tell me shortcuts for ..compiz effects?
<Narada> shadeslayer
<ecolitan> randy2009, does the user have a shell in /etc/passwd ?
<shadeslayer> Berzerker: looks like its 101 day
<Narada> shadeslayer hello
<shadeslayer> Narada: yes
<shadeslayer> Narada: open a terminal
<Berzerker> shadeslayer, and we're just getting started. :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Narada> ok it is installing
<Narada> 56%
<soig> i'm having this error when updating: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7C5BAD1320A0D1DA" how can i fix this, please?
<shadeslayer> !gpgerr | soig
<ubottu> soig: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<_ZOOM> keyboard shortcuts for compiz?
<randy2009> ecolitan: yes
<_ZOOM>  keyboard shortcuts for compiz?
<shadeslayer> _ZOOM: um,install ccsm for all the shortcuts
<shadeslayer> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Berzerker> soig, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 20A0D1DA
<_ZOOM> ok
<randy2009> nagios:x:101:126::/var/run/nagios3:/bin/false
<Berzerker> soig, then try again.
<ecolitan> randy2009, what shell? is it /bin/sh or /bin/false ?
<ecolitan> randy2009, ahh
<ecolitan> randy2009, change the shell to /bin/sh
<Narada> hello shadeslayer
<Narada> it instaled
<Berzerker> Narada, open it.
<shadeslayer> Narada: ok press alt+F2 and type cheese
<Narada> how can i check
<Narada> thanks a lot friend
<shadeslayer> Berzerker: if this continues i might /kill my self :P
<Narada> shadeslayershadeslayershadeslayershadeslayer
<Berzerker> lolol
<_ZOOM> lol
<shadeslayer> Narada: please stop that
<Narada> ok
<randy2009> thnx ecolitan
<Narada> thanks
<shadeslayer> Narada: if cheese cannot detect the webcam,its probably not supported
<randy2009> ./bin/false is for systemusers?
<ecolitan> randy2009, bin/false is no shell
<ecolitan> randy2009, for security, it's a null argument
<Narada> ok shadeslayer it is warking
<Berzerker> yay it warks.
<shadeslayer> Narada: good :)
<Narada> i got it
<Narada> thanks a lot
<soig> shadeslayer & Berzerker: thanks, i'll try that
<Berzerker> soig, took you long enough ;)
<inertial> Hey I'm having a problem with amdcccle (ATI Catalyst Control Center) not saving my "Big Destkop" settings when I restart or log in or log out.. it just goes back to "Clone"
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> there's your problem.
<Berzerker> shadeslayershadeslayershadeslayershadeslayershadeslayer
<ecolitan> is there a way to tell apt that a package is installed, when it's not? Alternativly I need a way to tell apt to TOTALLY ignore a broken package with unmet dependancy
<Narada> shadeslayer : is there is any path to get web cam
<Berzerker> Narada, path?
<chalcedny> inertial, good luck with it, i gave up
<Berzerker> inertial, I found your problem.
<Narada> without typing cheese
<Berzerker> inertial, don't use ATI lol
<shadeslayer> Narada: path to get webcam?
<Narada> yes
<shadeslayer> Narada: nope
<inertial> chalcedny: ah that's too bad
<MANA> where could i get help in Chinese
<chalcedny> inertial take a look at xrandir instead
<Narada> ok thanks
<Berzerker> #ubuntu-ch?
<chalcedny> xrandr
<Berzerker> dunno if that exists.
<MANA> thanks
<Berzerker> !ch | MANA
<ubottu> MANA: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<inertial> chalcedny: well it doesn't seem so bad because it does work, i just have to set it each time.. it just seems like it's not saving the configuration
<Berzerker> LOL that wasn't it.
<randy2009> if i do ls -la i get the rwx etc, what does P mean? (1st digit)
<indus> Berzerker: lol
<Berzerker> hmm
<inertial> cn is chinese
<indus> !cn | mana
<Berzerker> ah
<ubottu> mana: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Berzerker> google.ch is chinese google though >.<
<randy2009> !nl | randy2009
<ubottu> randy2009, please see my private message
<randy2009> :)
<peppot> any pointers for reducing choppiness with PulseAudio 0.9.14 and jaunty on hda-intel hardware?
<Berzerker> oh wait not it's not.
<Berzerker> peppot, lots of people have problems with it, haven't seen any solutions
<peppot> Berzerker, was fine until some updates ago. now music is unlistenable
<Immo_Phagg> who here's a girl?
<Berzerker> dunno. I don't use it personally.
<Berzerker> Immo_Phagg, ...
<Immo_Phagg> well
<indus> Immo_Phagg: this room is unisex
<indus> Immo_Phagg: do u have a support question?
<ShishKabab> Just wondering. Are all people on IRC volunteers or are some people paid to be on the bigger channels like #ubuntu, #debian, #httpd, etc?
<Berzerker> I get paid
<Berzerker> dunno about the other guys
<zaggynl> I get paid too
<Berzerker> :P
<zaggynl> good stuff
<indus> ShishKabab: all volunteers
<zaggynl> oh wait, I wasn't supposed to say D:
<Berzerker> a billion dollars a second
<ShishKabab> :)
<zaggynl> (actually I'm at work IRCing)
<indus> ShishKabab: though,some users in the channels might have jobs with some big companies
<inertial> i use irc at work for work purposes...
<Berzerker> lucky.
<kamarul> guys,
<ShishKabab> Ok. It's a really nice system. Other people can save you hours of Googling.
<kamarul> what application do i need to use to download utube vid in linux?
<Berzerker> srsly u guys
<Berzerker> u guys
<Berzerker> srsly
<_ZOOM> how can i change boot screen image?
<indus> kamarul: use the forefox add on video download helper
<Berzerker> _ZOOM, download one
<Berzerker> then go to Administration > Login window
<Berzerker> then local tab
<indus> Berzerker: that is not how you change boot screen image
<Immo_Phagg> its a sausage fest in here dudes lets get us some poon
<laeeqashahid> hello.. I installted ubuntu netbook on my hp mini 2133, desktop icons/wallpapers etc responds too slow.. although panel works fine but big big problem with desktop area and icons.. plz plz plzzzzzzzz help me out this as its been 2 week i m looking for some help... plzzzzz
<Berzerker> indus, it's how I did it
<Immo_Phagg> whos with me
<ecolitan> is there a way to tell apt that a package is installed, when it's not? Alternativly I need a way to tell apt to TOTALLY ignore a broken package with unmet dependancy
<kiaas_> On the internet, men are men, women are men, and 14 year old girls are FBI agents.
<indus> _ZOOM: u need to create a 16kb image and place it in /boot/grub folder
<Berzerker> what??
<indus> _ZOOM: image type xpm
<Berzerker> indus, I'm sure he means the LOGIN screen.
<Immo_Phagg> who wants to fuck me
<indus> Berzerker: he is asking about the boot screen image
<indus> !ops > Immo_Phagg
<ubottu> Immo_Phagg, please see my private message
<Berzerker> _ZOOM, you mean the boot image? or login screen image?
<inertial> there's usually an image file in the boot partition you can change....
<kamarul> indus: i checked the addon. no video download helper found
<indus> kamarul: search for it, its there somewhere
<kamarul> indus: ok
 * zaggynl ^5s Flannel 
 * Berzerker  
<Berzerker>  lulz
<TonyMontana> what I do
<_ZOOM> if i want to put ma image in grub?
<laeeqashahid> heeeeeeeeelpppppppppppp plzz
<indus> _ZOOM: try this http://fosswire.com/post/2009/2/personalise-your-grub-boot-menu-with-a-custom-image/
<laeeqashahid> is dare noone to help me..
<kamarul> indus: i found it
<bove> which software should I use for a virtual ftp server on ubuntu 8.10? Need php management
<laeeqashahid> its been 2 weeeekks]
<inertial> _ZOOM: it's possible, you can use grub to do it.. i'd tell you the commands but i have to go
<laeeqashahid> no buddy helped me
<indus> kamarul: its a great add on,not sure if its legal though
<kamarul> indus: do you have any idea so i can remove my ubuntu
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, you need to calm down
<kamarul> indus: since i have 9.04 in laptop
<indus> laeeqashahid: whats your problem
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, we have other people to help also.
<laeeqashahid> thanks
<_ZOOM> later than ill add u in friend list
<indus> kamarul: remove ubuntu?
<lstarnes> bove: ssh+sftp might be better
<laeeqashahid> but its more den 2 week
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, ok but you need to wait in line like everyone else
<kamarul> indus: yes, i have ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 along..so i think im going to remove ubuntu 8.04
<lstarnes> bove: there are several ftp daemons, including proftpd and vsftpd
<bove> lstarnes: I need ftp protocol support
<_ZOOM> inertial : i m adding u tell me later den
<indus> kamarul: if you format the partition,it gets removed
<laeeqashahid> plz help me.. or otherwise i have to swicth back to dat stupid windows...
<indus> kamarul: cant really remove an OS like some software
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, so what do you mean your icons are slow?
<indus> laeeqashahid: what is your proble,
<laeeqashahid> icons and the menu on desktop resonds trooo slow
<indus> laeeqashahid: that is not enough info to trouble shoot
<laeeqashahid> u can see 2 columns on desktop menu.. and in the middle the icons
<indus> laeeqashahid: you have a slow syste,?
<laeeqashahid> hp mini 2133... 1.8GHz Via CM-7 and 2GB ram
<laeeqashahid> all other application run very very smooth
<indus> laeeqashahid: u running ubuntu netbook remix?
<cemc> I would like to run some commands before standby, where do I need to put them ?
<laeeqashahid> only its the menu on desktop which is slow
<laeeqashahid> yesss
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, ok
<laeeqashahid> im running remix version for netboo
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, I want you to follow my instructions very carefully.
<_ZOOM> Berzerker : i need to change background of grub
<laeeqashahid> plzzz
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, and I want confirmation after every step I tell you to do. and for god sakes, stop asking for help.
<laeeqashahid> remember.. im, new to ubuntu
<indus> _ZOOM: i already gave you the link, did u read it?
<laeeqashahid> ok
<Berzerker> open a terminal.
<laeeqashahid> sorry.. i ll not ask for help anymore
<_ZOOM> ok
<slacker_nl> there is an application that will tell you which key you've pressed, eg multimedia keys, anyone know the name of it?
<slacker_nl> cli based app
<Berzerker> laeeqashahid, open a terminal
<kamarul> indus: sory. dc jz nw. act b4 this i got probs with my vista. then i format it.tot the ubuntu wil erase as weel
<ziroday> slacker_nl: xev?
<indus> kamarul: please use proper english
<indus> kamarul: dc jz nw whats all that
<Berzerker> lol
<indus> Berzerker: nothing funny,but i dont understand sms lingo
<slacker_nl> ziroday: ty!
<kamarul> indus: i have a problem here. i want to remove my ubuntu 8.04
<_ZOOM> can i use any other client instead of linuxdcpp to connect to dc++?
<indus> kamarul: ok,when you format a partition,it erases everything on that partition
<indus> kamarul: i dont see what the issue you are facing is
<kamarul> indus: hang on, letme get you into the situation 1st.
<indus> k
<kamarul> indus: the other day my vista was crashed. then i have to reformat my vista. then, i got my vista back
<zhxk> whats the meaning of p and v in package relationships
<kamarul> indus: so i start my laptop. its automatically boot to vista. theres no selection either vista or ubuntu.
<lstarnes> zhxk: p is a package that hasn't been installed.  v is a virtual package that contains nothing and often is a meta-package that installs other packages
<kamarul> indus: i assuming that my ubuntu is gone already
<indus> kamarul: aaah ok
<alexidoia> does anyone use the connect to server feature as ftp client ? I found out that it is almost impossible to get and change the permissions of files and directory on the distant server, I always use the terminal for this, is that a but of gnome  ?
<Berzerker> kamarul, when you reinstalled vista, it rewrote the master boot record
<indus> kamarul: vista has over written the grub boot loader
<Berzerker> kamarul, your ubuntu partition is not gone, you just can't boot into it
<indus> kamarul: give me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<kamarul> indus: but then, after i installed 9.04. grub loaded, it showns theres 8.04
<indus> !paste | kamarul
<ubottu> kamarul: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<[504]> hii all
<Berzerker> indus, how do you expect him to do that? lol
<CQ> hello, I have a laptop with Vista and Ubuntu, and want to share files between them.... would a truecrypt file stored on the NTFS partition work well? is NTFS stable enough to handle that?
<Berzerker> CQ, yes.
<alexidoia> does anyone use the connect to server feature as ftp client ? I found out that it is almost impossible to get and change the permissions of files and directory on the distant server, I always use the terminal for this, is that a but of gnome  ?
<alexidoia> s/but/bug
<kamarul> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253016/
<indus> kamarul: ok then whats the problem ? u see ubuntu
<Berzerker> alexidoia, don't spam.
<CQ> Berzerker: cool, that solves a few problems at once, I wasn't sure if NTFS R/W was considered stable enough for that kind of use
<alexidoia> Berzerker: easy bosy
<kamarul> indus: i see ubuntu, but now i want to remove 8.04 from my system
<indus> kamarul: well,you need to figure out which partition your 8.04 is on
<indus> kamarul: probably sda5 or 7
<SkyNetMaster> hi, im getting all the time locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE and other LC_* error have tryed to reinstall reconfigure but the problem remains, any deas how to fix this problem?
<indus> kamarul: why do u want to remove it?
<kamarul> coz i have 9.04 inside and its better to have a space
<kamarul> indus: i mean more space
<indus> kamarul: well,do u know which partition 8.04 is on?
<Chris_> i wish linux did abetter job with multiple drives
<indus> kamarul: you installed it,so you should know
<alexidoia> SO no one use the connect to server feature ????
<Chris_> so you could install to added drives
<binB4SH> Hi someone has new ImageMagick packages for jaunty?
<kamarul> it could be on no 5
<[504]> Somebody uses format SVG?
<kamarul> indus: no 5 i gues
<alexidoia> [504] I do
<indus> kamarul: guess?
<indus> kamarul: ok whichever, using a live cd you can format the partition
<alexidoia> [504]: what about it ?
<kamarul> indus: did u remember the other day u help me out with my bootloader
<indus> kamarul: i did? maybe yes
<binB4SH> I tried to call ImageMagick from within php, (php5-imagick) and it gets stuck up on getImageProfile('iptc') function :/
<alexidoia> binB4SH: that is ##php
<kamarul> indus: yeah, you help me out about the boot problem when i got NTLDR missing
<indus> kamarul: ok great
<binB4SH> alexidoia: It looks like it's a bug in ubuntu packages
<binB4SH> because on my server same command works.
<indus> kamarul: i think you can help yourself now, gparted will format a partition for you, you already know it
<alexidoia> binB4SH: can't be if its a php package
<binB4SH> And I run there CentOS 5.3
<[504]> Browsers correctly perceive all SVG? I have a problem in IE6..
<binB4SH> alexidoia: Yes it can :-) the php extension only maps API calls.
<alexidoia> [504]: as code not as images
<ideamonk_> hey guys, my friend has accidentaly deleted all his partitions, is there a way he can recover them ??? there is one ntfs partition and one ext4 to be recovered... is there any live distro that can help recover it ???
<CQ> kamarul: do a sudo fdisk -l to list all partitions. Print that list. Then do a 'df' to see what's currently used and mounted. then go to /mnt and make a directory old_os. then mount the other partitions that you don't know about there and see what's on them.
<kamarul> indus: let say i deleted the 8.04, will it my boot ?
<Berzerker> kamarul, yes.
<erUSUL> [504]: ie6 is *old* *crap* it neeeds a plugin
<alexidoia> binB4SH: then ask the guy from the package in question
<indus> CQ: or you can just manually go into each partition's /boot and check whats version
<erUSUL> ideamonk_: testdisk or gpart instalable on the ubuntu livecd can be used to recover partitions
<kamarul> indus: for your info, it use the grub base on 8.04
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | ideamonk_
<ubottu> ideamonk_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<indus> kamarul: thats ok, we can always reinstall grub
<kamarul> ok
<erUSUL> !info gpart | ideamonk_
<ubottu> ideamonk_: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-7 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 104 kB
<godmodegrafix> hii
<Berzerker> ideamonk_, run these programs from a linux live CD
<kamarul> indus: bottomline is use gparted?
<ideamonk_> ubottu, thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<godmodegrafix> haha
<indus> kamarul: yeah from live cd
<godmodegrafix> ubotto, thanks
<ideamonk_> Berzerker, thanks
<indus> kamarul: its called partition editor in menu when u boot live cd
<godmodegrafix> it didnt say it to me :(
<Berzerker> you spelled its name wrong.
<kamarul> live cd of ubuntu/
<ron__> HHAHA
<indus> kamarul: but i suggest use CQ's advice
<ron__> USE WHAT
<kamarul> indus: CQ's advice. but i dont understand
<godmodegrafix> 2nd20sma234
<Berzerker> ron__, can I help you?
<kamarul> CQ: can help me out with what said just now?
<ron__> UNDERSTAND WHAT
<bullgard4> What is a suitable tool to view the contents of a SQLote3-database file?
<indus> kamarul: CQ even though i dont understand what good is df ,it only shows space used
<unicorn_> I have a silly question. How can I watch a DVD movie? I need to install the correct codec, right?
<gartral> !dvd | unicorn_
<ubottu> unicorn_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indus> unicorn_: just open the movie with totem movie player ,and it will search and install codecs automatically
<CQ> indus: df shows what's curently mounted and used
<barf> Is there a way for me to forward my local USB port in Cyprus through ssh to my office iTunes on the Maldives?
<unicorn_> indus, I tried. I shall try again.
<gartral> indus: totem = slooow
<CQ> kamarul: what don't you understand?
<unicorn_> Should I give VLC a try?
<indus> CQ: hmm but how do we figure out which partition is 8.04 or no
<kamarul> about the df?
<indus> unicorn_: gartral totem is best at auto codec installation
<CQ> well, if you're booted into 9.04 it's the other one ... :)
<kamarul> CQ: "df" part
<zhxk> how to see package depends?
<unicorn_> indus, what is the easiest way to install that?
<indus> CQ: heh yeah that i know,thats why i asked him he can just manually go to the /boot of each partition
<erUSUL> bullgard4: the sqlite command ? you have to know some SQL though
<shashwatpns> when i gave the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get KDE session i got the foll errors :-http://paste.ubuntu.com/253019/ Help please
<CQ> kamarul: df shows you which partitions are mounted where, so if you're currently booted into 9.04 you'll see all partitions that are part of that installation listed with a DF
<indus> unicorn_: its already installed ,its the default movie player in ubuntu, go to menu>soundand video>movie player
<erUSUL> bullgard4: or try to make a connection from openoffice there may be some tutorial in the web about it
<indus> unicorn_: just double click on dvd and it will run
<CQ> indus: sure, this is a double check just in case...
<indus> kamarul: ok so you understand now?
<unicorn_> I am installing the restricted codecs. I'll see if that helps me out.
<indus> kamarul: do a mount command in terminal to see whats mounted, right now you using 9.04 i believe
<kamarul> indus:, CQ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/253023/
<kamarul> does it means 9.04 is on sda7
<rami> Hello I am on a T400 Thinkpad using Jaunty, have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400, having trouble with: glxgears gives me 45 fps only
<indus> kamarul: maybe yes
<indus> kamarul: can u go into /dev/sda5 and see whats in there
<indus> kamarul: just navigate to /media/disk
<kamarul> ok
<bullgard4> erUSUL: My Firefox 3.0.13 does not remember its bookmarks. There I'd like to explire the places.sqlite file.
<kamarul> indus: /media/disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/253024/
<_zoom> hi
<indus> kamarul: i mean just go to that /boot and see if its 8.04
<koriel> which kernel is shipped with 9.04?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: iirc you can export the file as a big html file... (at least you can in ff3.5) Bookmarks>Organice Bookmarks>Export html
<binB4SH> alexidoia: Well I gonna upgrade to Karmic, maybe they fixed it there.
<erUSUL> koriel: 2.6.28
<afed> kil/exec l
<afed> Linux razor 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<afed> that is the 9.04 kernel
<afed> at present
<afed> since i last rebooted
<afed>  05:36:33 up 4 days, 10:48,  5 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.35, 0.23
<koriel> ...I need 2.6.30...can I upgrade if I use ubuntu?
<afed> sure
<kamarul> indus: its 8.04
<joaopinto> koriel, if you wait for 9.10, yes :)
<indus> kamarul: ok then delete it its sda5
<afed> koriel: apt-get install kernel-package and use those tools to build a package for 2.6.30
<joaopinto> upgrading to a newer kernel on a current release is not recommended
<indus> kamarul: from live cd
<koriel> ...can't do that
<afed> joaopinto: why in the fuck not
<erUSUL> koriel: there is a ppa for vanilla kernel.org kernels iirc
<indus> CQ: thanks for the tips
<joaopinto> !language | afed
<ubottu> afed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kamarul> ok
<afed> !language | joaopinto
<ubottu> joaopinto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> afed, because there may be incompatibilities with userland tools
<erUSUL> koriel: is intended for beta testers but...
<kamarul> Gparted is in the menu rite
<deep> i confgure may yahoo mail with ubuntu mail evaluation but send/receive not working
<afed> joaopinto: for example?
<joaopinto> afed, for example, if you use virtualbox and the modules fail to load with the newer kerenel, and do not ask for more examples, it's a general recommendation, you really should not do it unless you are experienced with building kernerls
<DaZ-> bs
<afed> rebuild the modules for virtualbox duh
<Ali_nz> is there any secret to deleting unused partition and slack space on a XP HDD to make it one big partition? I tried it but then could not boot, computer was left asking for boot media post bios
<Ali_nz> using gparted
<joaopinto> afed, you are assuming the modules will rebuild with the newer kernel, duh
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Firstly, I do not use Firefox 3.5. Secondly, export and import functions do not function in my Firefox 3.0.13 for unknown reasons. I am going to find outwhat is the reason for this bug.
<afed> any package that requires kernel modules ought to come with scripts for doing that
<DaZ-> he's right, duh
<DaZ-> :f
<kaddi> Swithing to 6.30 is currently the only way to get ubuntu running close to smoothely on intel hardware
<afed> that's really a bug in debian/ubuntu
<afed> vmware, for example, builds modules whenever you install it for the kernel you are running
<DaZ-> using .30 isn't problem
<zhxk> how to see package depends?
<joaopinto> afed, please do not be ignorant, it is not about the tools, some modules break to build because they use specific structures or functions that are changed accross kernel versions
<mwt116> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ok; fair enough... then use the sqlite command line utility. read some docs maybe tere are some commands to check integrity or tu dump the db as plain text etc...
<indus> ciao
<zetheroo> is there a list of intel wifi cards that are compatible with ubuntu?
<hateball> zhxk: aptitude show <package> and look for Depends
<hateball> !hcl | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<joaopinto> but well, I am dropping this debate, this is not the place, our oppinions on the subject are clear :)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: i use one from time to time to optimize the db files (read it somewhere) «  for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f 'VACUUM;'; done »
<afed> joaopinto: what you are describing is a bug
<afed> joaopinto: third party modules ought only use documented external interfaces that do not change
<ravindu> Urgent help ,Is there any cases that ubuntu server has implemented in IBM Tower server with clustering support
<Ali_nz> there any gparted pros here?
<indus> Ali_nz: maybe i can help
<DaZ-> pros don't use gparted <:
<erUSUL> afed: no it is not a bug i a known kernel policy out of tree modules may (and do) brake between kernel versions is a fact of life joaopinto is right here
<ArmEagle> Hi, does the (most recent) Ubunty Live CD ( or for that matter a vanilla Ubuntu installation) play mp3 files? I'm asking because Fedora doesn't (vanilla) and I want a LiveCD that does.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I am just told that the SQLite_Database_browser should allow me to peek into SQLit3 databases-
<Ali_nz> indus: hi man. I resized a XP/NTFS partition - I increased its size my merging with slack space. But now when I try to boot it in the XP computer it complains no boot media available?
<afed> erUSUL: then they shouldn't be out of tree modules
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ok; i did not know about it
<ravindu> Urgent HELP???
<apoleo12> Does Hardy Ubuntu include DNS and DHCP server?
<hateball> ArmEagle: mp3 support is not on the livecd because of license restrictions. Have you thought about using ogg/vorbis? :)
<DaZ-> ArmEagle: mint does i think
<DaZ-> and it's almost the same :f
<ArmEagle> hateball sure, if radio/webstreams would use it..
<ArmEagle> DaZ- mint? I've never heard of that..
<deep> ubuntu evaluation mail client not working
<erUSUL> afed: but nvidia and ati drivers are (becouse they are closed source) the same goes for VBox vmware and a ton more.
<DaZ-> ArmEagle: ubuntu with codecs
<DaZ-> for lazy people;
<hateball> ArmEagle: Well assuming you have internet access, you could just apt-get the package then
<deep> i configure with my yahoo.mail
<afed> erUSUL: misbehavior on the part of nvidia, ati, vbox, vmware
<erUSUL> apoleo12: yes
<ArmEagle> well i'd have to install it every reboot again then..
<deep> enybody say why
<ravindu> Urgent help ,Is there any cases that ubuntu server has implemented in IBM Tower server with clustering support
<ArmEagle> but thanks DaZ-, i'll look into Mint
<hateball> ArmEagle: Yep. You could always remaster a cd to suit your needs tho
<afed> ravindu: what in the hell are you even talking about
<apoleo12> erUSUL: oh? Ok so does both have to be installed or can it be used seperately?
<erUSUL> afed: so? what's your point?
<afed> can you say hell in here
<apoleo12> like MS windows
<hateball> !language | afed
<ubottu> afed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afed> is there a bot macro for someone to passive agressively tell me what words are not allowed in here
<afed> hateball: thanks ass
<hateball> afed: You're welcome sir
<afed> !thank | hateball
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<zetheroo> does anyone know what is the best mini pci-e wireless adapter to run in Ubuntu?
<afed> OH THERE ISN'T A MACRO FOR THAT
<afed> zetheroo: ralink
<ravindu> how to implement ubuntu server on IBM Tower server with clustering support any resources?
<joaopinto> afed, you just need something that you cleary don't have, good manners, and lack of experience on this channel
<zetheroo> afed: oh I thought intel was ... so ralink make mini pci-e adapters?
<erUSUL> apoleo12: you can have both installed (bind an ics dhcpd) there is even a program that can act as both (dnsmasq )
<DaZ-> it's hard not to hate this bot <:
<kamarul> indus: im inside the gpart nw. just delete or move?
<erUSUL> !info dnsmasq | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 112 kB
<afed> zetheroo: yeth
<afed> i bought one a while ago
<indus> kamarul: well,partitioning is your choice, you hve to decide what you want to do
<joaopinto> ravindu, it really depends on the type of cluster you are looking for, clustering is not an easy subject, you will nee to find some detailed documentation,
<apoleo12> erUSUL: Im running hardy.. would it be still good until the lts ends?
<Ali_nz> i think the prob is I am deleting the partition with the boot flag
<zetheroo> afed: I had a look on Ebay and could not find anything under mini pci-e ralink
<rami> Hello I am on a T400 Thinkpad using Jaunty, have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400, having trouble with: glxgears gives me 45 fps only
<erUSUL> apoleo12: good in what sense ?
<Ali_nz> so setting the resized partiton as bootable
<TiMiDo> does ubuntu come with amd 64 kernel?
<erUSUL> TiMiDo: the 64 bit version does
<DaZ-> TiMiDo: ...yes? :f
<kamarul> indus: should i delete the linux-swap s well?
<chris_> ri
<zetheroo> is anyone here using the Intel 4965 wireless adapter? mini pci-e ...
<afed> zetheroo: trying to find you one hango n
<TiMiDo> how do i download it?
<chris_> no
<apoleo12> erUSUL: Just in a general sense
<hateball> zetheroo: I'm using that chipset, but in a laptop
<chris_> hello
<afed> zetheroo: mmm i can confirm that a mini pci-e 4965 works
<zetheroo> hateball: yes .. its for a laptop
<erUSUL> apoleo12: as long as it is supported it will get security updates etc... so it will be good
<afed> zetheroo: had one in a lenovo X61, worked just find under ubuntu 9.04
<zetheroo> afed, hateball: in ubuntu 9.04?
<ravindu> <joaopinto> got any documentation
<afed> zetheroo: yes
<TiMiDo> how do i download it?
<apoleo12> so I got time for the next version anyway ;)
<joaopinto> ravindu, nope :(
<kamarul> indus: should i delete the linux-swap s well?
<zetheroo> afed ok ... I think I'll get that one and give the Atheros the boot!
<TiMiDo> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<hateball> zetheroo: Yes, however N has been broken for me since Intrepid
<erUSUL> TiMiDo: the kernel or the whole distribution ?
<ravindu> please anybody can help me?
<TiMiDo> kernel
<hateball> zetheroo: but B/G works fine
<hvnqke_work> I installed a fresh Ubuntu yesterday, and today I installed apache. I did not meddle with any configurations whatsoever. Apache2 segfaults when trying to start it.
<zetheroo> hateball: what is N? is that a faster channel?
<lstarnes> TiMiDo: the amd64 kerbel is only available with the amd64 edition of ubuntu
<lstarnes> *kernel
<TiMiDo> damn
<hateball> zetheroo: yeah, it's not finalized yet, but it used to work anyhow :)
<kamarul> indus: cant delete it. it say need to unmount
<indus> kamarul: i told you, use live cd
<zetheroo> afed, hateball : there are 3 antenna sockets ... my system only has 2 I think ... Thinkpad R61
<kamarul> im inside live cd
<indus> kamarul: aah ok no problem, unmount it from desktop or places wherever
<indus> kamarul: open file browser and unmount it,it will be on left side along iwht other locations
<indus> kamarul: or if u see the partition mounted on desktiop,right click and unmount iot
<indus> it
<afed> zetheroo: leave the center unconnected then
<afed> zetheroo: sub-optimal but the best way to do it
<kamarul> indus: what to unmount? i dont nything to unmount
<zetheroo> afed: ok.... someone on a different room told me that this intel card is not as powerful as the Atheros I have now ... dunno what to make of it all ...
<kamarul> indus: what to unmount? i dont see anything to unmount
<afed> zetheroo: on the 4965 the middle is recieve only, the outside connectors are transmit/recive
<GPL> ok, a silly rated fair question  : i want Nautilus Desktop to work, i dont wanna replace it, i just want to hide the icons from the desktop, any HOW-TO's ?
<afed> zetheroo: not as much transmit power, inconsequential unless you're shooting for maximum range, ignore
<zetheroo> afed: sub-optimal? should I manually install a pigtail? :)
<afed> haha yeah
<afed> pull a pigtail out of another laptop and route it somewhere
<ddn> does somebody manage with bluetooth connections? because mine is not so straighforward
<zetheroo> Intel 4965: will it make a big diff?
<afed> if you can there's no reason not to
<indus> kamarul: go to places
<zetheroo> afed :) .... I have two pigtails from another system ..
<indus> kamarul: or just unmount it from gparted what else
<afed> yeah go for it
<kamarul> indus: unmount is not an option.
<indus> kamarul: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<zetheroo> afed: cool thanks for your help and insight :) ...
<afed> zetheroo: no prob
<afed> zetheroo: i actually swapped my 4965 for an atheros, in my thinkpad
<zetheroo> hateball: thanks to you too ...
<zetheroo> afed: really?
<afed> zetheroo: to try and get it to work on OS X
<afed> zetheroo: hackmac lol
<zetheroo> afed: you using that Atheros card in Jaunty?
<afed> no i'm using it in my desk drawer doing nothing
<kamarul> indus: not mounted
<indus> kamarul: then whats the issue, try gparted again
<afed> running OS X on a thinkpad turned out to be more trouble than it was worth
<afed> so i put the 4965 card back in
<indus> kamarul: whats the output of mount
<kamarul> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<indus> kamarul: output of mount
<indus> kamarul:give me a screenshot of gparted window also
<zetheroo> afed: and the Atheros was no good in Jaunty right?
<indus> !paste | kamarul
<ubottu> kamarul: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<afed> zetheroo: no i think it worked too
<afed> zetheroo: i don't recall
<afed> zetheroo: i sold that lappy i can't test it now
<zetheroo> afed: oh I see ... works for me but I get Kernel Panics ...
<kamarul> indus:  moment pls
<zetheroo> afed: so no fun
<bullgard4> sqlitebrowser does not list direcories whose names begin with a dot. How to dodge this trouble?
<afed> lol fucking linux
<_zoom> shut up
<indus> afed: mind the language
<afed> the adults are having a conversation here indus
<GPL> afed : adults need not use abusive words.
<lstarnes> afed: use of foul language is not allowed under the rules of this channel
<afed> i did't use any abusive words
<zetheroo> afed: ha
<indus> afed: i guess that word is part of everyday vocabulary then
<mwt116> ciao
<afed> it is
<kamarul> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253048/ http://imagebin.org/59558
<afed> "put the god damn next to the mother fuck" is what we say over in the linux mines
<afed> a little salty
<mwt116> come faccio a parlare in privato?
<afed> but when you're linuxing it up 18 hours a day it gets a little rough
<quentusrex> What is a fast way to copy a lot of large and small files from one server on a lan to another server?
<afed> rsync
<quentusrex> I have ~1TB to copy...
<afed> rsync
<quentusrex> yeah, thats what I'm using.... :(
<bullgard4> !language | afed
<ubottu> afed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<quentusrex> was hoping there would be a faster way...
<mwt116> ce qualche italiano?
<afed> you have gigabit ethernet?
<afed> jumbo frames?
<indus> kamarul: umount -a
<quentusrex> nope... standard 100meg
<afed> ok
<afed> yank the disk out of the server and put it in the other server
<afed> 100 megabits = 12.5 megabytes per second
<quentusrex> ~1.1TB at max of 9MB/s ....
<afed> yes
<kamarul> indus: umount -a output http://paste.ubuntu.com/253054/
<quentusrex> and no way to see a global status...
<quentusrex> I can't even see an estimate when it might be done...
<afed> you need -v options
<Vinceman> do you care about the environment?
<afed> read the man page for rsync to see what you need to use to see progress
<indus> kamarul: aah of course sorry
<quentusrex> can I stop an rsync and have it start back from where it left off?
<afed> yes
<indus> kamarul: restart gparted and try again
<kamarul> indus: its ok indus
<kamarul> ok
<afed> but you can really truly transplant a disk faster
<root> ciao
<kamarul> indus: whats next
<quentusrex> afed: I'm using: rsync -av --progress
<indus> kamarul: try again with sda5
<quentusrex> afed: I can't transplant these disks...
<indus> kamarul: i was wondering if there is anything in places
<kamarul> indus: i want to delete sda5 but i get this Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<quentusrex> I'm copying from a 1.1T system with smaller ~300GB drives, raid 5, to a larger system with raid 5 drives...
<afed> quentusrex: --progress isn't showing you what you want?
<quentusrex> it's only showing file by file progress
<indus> kamarul: aah ok then unmount  7
<quentusrex> I was hoping for a global progress....
<afed> hmm
<quentusrex> an estimate when it might be finished...
<kamarul> indus: get the same result Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 7
<afed> maybe did you try it without?
<indus> kamarul: ok wait
<indus> kamarul: can u unmount sda2
<quentusrex> afed: just tried the one command....
<indus> !it > mwt116
<ubottu> mwt116, please see my private message
<kamarul> indus: no option for unmount
<kamarul> indus: i only can get the information or manage flags for sda2
<indus> kamarul: hmm i dont know what next
<indus> kamarul: but i know its a simple oversight, keep trying this
<indus> kamarul: unmount swap etc
<kamarul> indus: where is it?
<MadGirl> hmmm... it is showing all errors or that emerge -uDNvt @system @world does bring up (brought) up packages... but it seems maybe not all of them .... or it is a recent problem or a problem because we usually assume you are working from a root terminal, unless we tell you to logout of the root terminal
<indus> kamarul: well it shows swap in gparted
<indus> kamarul: linux-swap
<kamarul> o ok
<quentusrex> afed: nope, doesn't show what I want...
<kamarul> indus:  do you mean swapoff?
<mwt116> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eiim> Hi all. I've just taken my Ubuntu laptop out of suspend, and the disk has been going crazy for about 10mins. Is there a way to tell what process is using a lot of disk IO? Similar to top, but for disk access?
<afed> quentusrex: sux, rsync is still the best way
<afed> quentusrex: you could do other things but your 100BaseTX is still the limiting factor
<kamarul> indus: 3 option when i right click, it is Swapoff | Information | Manage flag
<quentusrex> afed is there a decent way to have a mixed network?
<afed> quentusrex: just use a calculator and clock to estimate time left
<quentusrex> of 100meg and 1000meg on a network?
<afed> sure, a gigabit switch will do that
<ntn> eiim: system monitor?
<indus> kamarul: hmm i dont know , try unmount 6,7,8
<afed> they're all backwrd compatible
<quentusrex> afed: on a per port basis?
<afed> yes
<ntn> system -> administration -> system monitor
<indus> kamarul: i gtg now
<quentusrex> ok
<kamarul> ok
<afed> but if both your servers are not 1000Base then your transfer is not going to go any faster
<kamarul> guys,
<kamarul> any1 can help me out
<ntn> with what?
<eiim> ntn: ah, ta
<quentusrex> thanks afed
<ntn> eiim: no probs, just add the other stuff you might need by going to edit -> preferences
<kamarul> ntn: why i cant unmount my sda
<kamarul> ntn: it says Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<jerroome> kamarul: because it's probably in use
<jerroome> kamarul: which cmd do you use ?
<kamarul> jerroome: sudo umount /dev/sda7
<kamarul> jerroome: i try to use gparted but negative
<jerroome> kamarul : what does the mount cmd display ?
<kamarul> umount: /dev/sda7: not mounted
<kamarul> jerroome: umount: /dev/sda7: not mounted
<jerroome> kamarul : so it isn't mounted ...
<GPL> any package suggestions for a local web server ( For Testing Purposes Only ) . When in windows , i was using WAMP 2.0 package, but in Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope, i really dont have a clue ?
<kamarul> jerroome: then i going to delete that partition. but fail
<Guest83491> hello
<kamarul> jerroome: u may check this http://imagebin.org/59558
<jerroome> kamarul : start the machine with a livecd and do it again
<kamarul> jerroome: im on live cd
<K_a_T> hi all.. can some please HELP me.. i have no sound on my laptop when i install any Linux.. I am running Ubuntu now. I have a toshiba satellite P100.. I know the worst kind for linux
<afed> quentusrex: no prob
<deep> evolution error when press send/receive its ask for authentication
<deep> saying cannot contact the server
<kamarul> jerroome: do you have any idea?
<jerroome> one moment
<kamarul> ok
<deep> jerroome do u know about evolution
<_zoom> how to reload bootex in ubuntu of windows xp
<_zoom> fast
<_zoom> help me
<_zoom> cannot boot xp now
<jimcooncat> ssh'ing into a computer, what command will give me cpu and other temp readings?
<jimcooncat> that is, temperature
<Mrokii> hello. A question from a (still) Ubuntu-newbie: Why doesn't synaptec remove the invisible (that is with a "." as the first filename-chaar) configuration-folders, if I choose to remove an app completely?
<jerroome> kamarul : pastebin what mount prints on stdin
<Padhu> apachi
<deep> anybody know here about ubuntu evolution
<jerroome> deep : no
<deep> anybody ?
<gartral> Mrokii: you need too right click and select "Completly remove" this also known as a purge
<ntn> jimcooncat: hddtemp
<Mrokii> gardar, I *do* choose that, but still those config-files are there
<deep> are u all bigineers
<gartral> Mrokii: sounds lie a bug
<kamarul> jerroome: dont understand
<gartral> like*
<kamarul> jerroome: do you mount outut?
<jerroome> kamarul : yes
<Mrokii> gartral, I would say so too
<kamarul> jerroome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253064/
<Mrokii> It's really annoying
<rosco> in 9.04 I cannot change password even in single user mode (token error), for root or for a standard user. What's the problem ?
<jimcooncat> thks ntn
<indus> kamarul: hi
<indus> kamarul: any luck
<jerroome> kamarul : sorry, have never seen that before and I don't have a clue
<kamarul> indus: no luck buddy
<kamarul> indus: even jerroome  cant help me out
<kamarul> jerroome: anyway thx for your time
<jerroome> kamarul : have you tried with fdisk ?
<indus> kamarul: i would like to see the output of mount again
<kamarul> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253064/
<jerroome> indus : http://paste.ubuntu.com/253064/
<jerroome> :)
<kamarul> jerroome: tried b4. no luck
<indus> kamarul: what do u see on your desktop
<gartral> Mrokii: this is why i don't use GUIs for mantinence
<Slart> rosco: do you have the entire error message?
<indus> gartral: hello how  r u
<kamarul> indus: icon of Examples and Install
<gartral> indus: bored
<rosco> slart: passwd: authentication token manipulation error
<indus> kamarul: can u go tomy computer and tell me what u see
<rosco> the passwords are the same, I'm sure, /etc/shadow is readable, the account isn't locked
<Mrokii> gartral, can I use something like "sudo apt-get remove" instead?
<kermit> is this wireless activity light controllable in software, on a latitude??  i wish it'd stop flashing.
<jhesketh_> Hi. When using the live CD Nautilus will list my Hard Drives. I'm just wondering what process mounts these drives as it only does it when you click on them and it would need to be root to do so?
<gartral> Mrokii: it would be sudo apt-get purge, but that's what I use
<lee2> hi all
<lee2> strange problem
<bmf> hello
<Mrokii> okay, thanks, I will try that next time and see how it works
<Kartagis> what do you suggest I install for SOCKS?
<lee2> I have pci card right that I insert
<kamarul> indus: easy for you http://imagebin.org/59559
<lee2> when I do this, when I reboot my machine network card is not loaded
<bmf> fuck
<jerroome> !fstab > jheskteth
<bmf> hello
<lee2> althoug its in lspci
<K_a_T> hi all
<eviljussi01> !language | bmf
<Slart> rosco: hmm.. this thread looks promising.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/passwd-authentication-token-manipulation-error-236955/
<ubottu> bmf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lee2> anyone any ideas
<indus> kamarul: its mounted, you see all that 60 gb media etc?
<bmf> hello
<kamarul> indus: yeah
<jerroome> !fstab > jhesketh_
<ubottu> jhesketh_, please see my private message
<indus> kamarul: one ofthose is 8.04 just right click and unmount
<K_a_T> can anyone help with my sound problem? i have none
<lee__> sorry back
<lee__> did anyone catch my question?
<indus> kamarul: u know size of sda5 i hope
<kamarul> its 10gb
<jhesketh_> jerroome: I'm talking about on the live CD where the hard drives have no entries in fstab. I'm guessing it'd be the same process that handles USB drives
<Bloe> hi
<kamarul> indus: its 10gb and right clicked on 60gb media..no unmount selection
<Bloe> i have a problem when a start synaptic
<ideamonk_> Guys we did gpart and its report shows all the partitions correctly, so how do i get them back ???
<Bloe> Xauthorization not found
<H_semi_virgem> bom dia
<indus> kamarul: 10gb media? right click properties and see where its mounted
<erUSUL> ideamonk_: gpart has a switch to writte the discovered partition table
<erUSUL> ideamonk_: look its docs
<kamarul> indus: how to get the information?
<ideamonk_> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> ideamonk_: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html#help
<indus> kamarul: in properties it shows location
<silv3r_m00n> which netbook wud be good acer , samsung or hp
<ideamonk_> erUSUL, -W right ?
<erUSUL> ideamonk_: yes; that's what the web page says
<ideamonk_> allright
<kamarul> indus: http://imagebin.org/59561
<ddn> does somebody manage with bluetooth connections? because mine is not so straighforward
<rosco> Slart: It was something else, / was mounted read only. remounting as rw solved my problem. Thanks
<indus> kamarul: damn 1
<indus> kamarul: NO IDEA now
<peppot> very choppy playback w PA 0.9.14 with tsched=0 on hda-intel on jaunty. solutions?
<kamarul> is there any probs when i install
<indus> kamarul: hmm go to /media
<indus> kamarul: see whats there
<majnoon> i there a way to set xorg settings with a gui ??
<kamarul> indus: isit possible to type ls -l /media ?
<indus> kamarul:yeah
<indus> kamarul: thanks
<kamarul> indus: output .  ..  .hal-mtab  .hal-mtab-lock
<indus> kamarul: aah no , thats a different /media i think
<indus> kamarul: do one thing, click on install button on desktop and tgry from there
<kamarul> indus: i get into filesystem > media theres nothing
<kamarul> indus: that wil lead me to install ubuntu
<indus> kamarul: no,it will take you to partition editor then abort installation
<indus> :)
<kamarul> indus: ok..loading to partioner
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : still there ?
<unicorn_> I need to download the most up to date version of Adobe Flash. How might I go about doing that?
<jhesketh_> jerroome: yep
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : create a other squashfs an burn another iso file
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : command mksquashfs
<ntn> unicorn_: http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer/
<ntn> then choose ubuntu and the deb then install it
<backtracker> Hi
<Bloe> ...
<kamarul> indus: Prepare disk space window
<jhesketh_> jerroome: I want to disable access to internal hard drives in the computer and still allow thumb drives to be available
<indus> kamarul: hmm now do it
<jhesketh_> jerroome: I'm guessing this is best done through udev at this stage
<kamarul> do what
<kamarul> indus: do what?
<indus> kamarul: well,create partition
<backtracker> I want to execute some perl script every minute so I added => */1 * * * * root /bin/laden/script.pl <== to a file called "cron.root" and then I wrote => crontab cron.root
<backtracker> But nothing :S
<indus> kamarul: its the gparted window u see now
<unicorn_> I'm running a 64 bit version of Ubuntu Studio. Help me with Flash? LOL
<ntn> unicorn_: I just told you
<indus> unicorn_: labs.adobe.com/flashplayer10.html
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : even for changing udev rules, you will have to change the squashfs by including the your rules file
<ntn> unicorn_: http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer    <-
<jhesketh_> jerroome: yes, I'm making a live CD
<indus> unicorn_: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<kamarul> indus- http://imagebin.org/59564
<TheSilentWarrior> is the xubuntu group gone?
<TheSilentWarrior> channel *
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : I thought you were simply using one
<jhesketh_> jerroome: heh, sorry didn't point that out. I'm making a liveCD that will have limited access to media
<jhesketh_> (well attempting to anyway)
<kamarul> indus: are u there?
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : I would just modify the fstab file and disable root account and sudo command
<indus> kamarul: yeah select manual
<kamarul> ok
<indus> kamarul: then delete the sda5 partition so it will be free unformatted space,then do whatever u want
<kamarul> ok
<backtracker> :(
<kamarul> indus: we'll c..hope it works
<jhesketh_> jerroome: I tried that already in practice... seems pmount or gnome-volume-manager or something still has enough permissions to mount it
<TheSilentWarrior> i just turn on my xubuntu and the top bar and the lower bar are gone, how can i fix it? pretty much only have desktop wallpaper and few auto-opened windows! help!
<unicorn_> indus, is there page with directions to install it?
<unicorn_> TheSilentWarrior, try alt tabbing? Haha.
<kamarul> indus: what is swap-linux for?
<GPL> any package suggestions for a local web server ( For Testing Purposes Only ) . When in windows , i was using WAMP 2.0 package, but in Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope, i really dont have a clue ?
<TheSilentWarrior> unicorn_, omg!
<TheSilentWarrior> unicorn_, i can change view ports and alt tab just fine =)
<indus> kamarul: its virtual memory kinda
<hvnqke_work> kamarul, swap space is used to store temporary stuff that would usually be stored in your RAM, when you're out of RAM.
<ntn> unicorn_: ...why not just install the deb?
<fat_rat> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<indus> unicorn_: iam your directions :)
<kamarul> indus:  should i delete it since i deleted the sda5?
<unicorn_> I'm such a newb. I have Windows 7 installed. I just felt so guilty using it. :p
<Zuka> why wont netbeans stay running?
<indus> kamarul: well, leave one swap space or ubuntu wont boot
<kamarul> indus: doesnt necessary to keep it rite?
<Zuka> the splash opens
<Zuka> then thats it
<ntn> unicorn_: go to the site, download the deb, double click on it and it'll install
<indus> kamarul: necessary :!
<ntn> then restart firefox and use it
<Zuka> i got it through add/remove applications
<hvnqke_work> Zuka, start it through a terminal and pastebin the output
<indus> unicorn_: i gave you the link to 64 bit flash
<Zuka> sorry, but... how?
<Zuka> i'm new to ubuntu
<ntn> indus: are they using 64 bit architecture?
<kamarul> indus: it works!
<hvnqke_work> Zuka, applications->assecories->terminal
<indus> unicorn_: create a folder called plugins in the .mozilla direcotr
<hvnqke_work> Zuka, write netbeans
<unicorn_> Will I have to remove any old installs of flash?
<jerroome> jhesketh_ : I don't have more hints, good luck !!
<Zuka> i know how to get to the terminal
<kamarul> indus: shall i quit it now?
<indus> kamarul: yeah iam a genius
<jhesketh_> jerroome: no worries. thanks for your help!
<indus> kamarul: yeah quit
<hvnqke_work> Zuka, and then it will write stuff in the window. copy and paste that to pastebin.com and give us the link
<backtracker> I want to execute some perl script every minute so I added => */1 * * * * root /bin/laden/script.pl <== to a file called "cron.root" and then I wrote => crontab cron.root
<kamarul> indus: thats u indus
<Zuka> but just "netbeans" doesnt do anything
<kamarul> indus: you save my ass again
<indus> ntn: yes
<backtracker> But nothing :S
<fredl> has there been any mention anywhere of a recent update breaking the ICH7 audio driver?
<indus> ntn: its alpha version but its a bad or as good as the 32 bit
<kamarul> indus: let if thing 100% works. im going to restart
<indus> kamarul: okies
<indus> unicorn_: are you following me or someone else? one at a time only
<TheSilentWarrior> i just turn on my xubuntu and the top bar and the lower bar are gone, how can i fix it? pretty much only have desktop wallpaper and few auto-opened windows, help! please
<Kartagis> !socks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks
<Kartagis> !socks5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks5
<unicorn_> indus, I will follow you. My question is: Do I need to uninstall flash first? I'm having problems with flash chat on blogtv.com
<Kartagis> what do you guys suggest I install for SOCKS?
<indus> unicorn_: ntn yes need to uninstall all previous flash instalaltion
<indus> unicorn_: just do a sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<ntn> unicorn_: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<fredl> I seem to have a problem with a Realtek ALC883 mixer which recently stopped working correctly under Ubuntu. The hardware is fine, it still works in Vista.
<indus> ntn: thats the 32 bit plugin,it has many issues
<ntn> http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/11/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html           oops
<ntn> this one was what I meant
<indus> ntn: hehe
<Horusofoz> Hey :) Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive and run/boot from it without affecting a host system (XP)
<indus> Horusofoz: of course
<Horusofoz> indus: Can you link to a guide please?
<putkin> hello
<indus> Horusofoz: aaiyaah guides,
<PointMan> if I want to get security updates for my 8.04 lts server edition i just do apt-get update ? Im concerned about the latest kernel attacks
<indus> Horusofoz: no guides as of now
<putkin> how can i join this server over xchat? irc.de.euirc.net:6667.
<indus> Horusofoz: there is nothing special about what you wantto do, no need to worry its common
<ntn> Horusofoz: it is, just point it to the external hard drive when you install it, or just use something like wubi if you want to dual boot easily without messing around with it
<lstarnes> putkin: /newserver irc.de.euirc.net 6667
<indus> Horusofoz: you basically have 2 drives,internal and 1 external, want ubuntu on external and boot from it
<putkin> thanx!
<fredl> I seem to have a problem with a Realtek ALC883 mixer which recently stopped working correctly under Ubuntu. The hardware is fine, it still works in Vista. What's the best way to proceed?
<Horusofoz> indus: What if the external drive is formatted as NTFS. I mean I am happy to wipe it in favour of Ext4 but not sure how. Do I move the ISO to the drive then reboot with it plugged in?
<Horusofoz> indus: Oh and if I do this do I need to clear all files from the drive before the reboot?
<thedong> i'm using a laptop what version of ubuntu should i use? ubuntu desktop or ubuntu remix?
<indus> Horusofoz: you have a live cd with you?
<Horusofoz> I have an ISO
<indus> Horusofoz: hmm cant boot with an iso, u need to burn it to a cd now
<Horusofoz> indus: Ubuntu 9.04 ISO and Kubuntu one
<Horusofoz> Burning now :)
<indus> !image | Horusofoz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<indus> !iso | Horusofoz
<ubottu> Horusofoz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<indus> aah wrong link nvm
<indus> Horusofoz: remember, installing an OS requires formatting a drive, make sure you have backup
<fredl> I seem to have a problem with a Realtek ALC883 mixer which recently stopped working correctly under Ubuntu. The hardware is fine, it still works in Vista. What's the best way to proceed?
<ziro`> how can one define a system wide env variable
<Horusofoz> The drive is an old back up of my PortableApps.com (Windows) drive - Now I'm happy to wipe it for Ubuntu :)
<ziro`> regardless of user
<Horusofoz> indus: The drive is an old back up of my PortableApps.com (Windows) drive - Now I'm happy to wipe it for Ubuntu :)
<indus> Horusofoz: aah ok cool,just insert live cd,boot from it then hmm do a manual install so u get to install ubuntu to that external hdd
<indus> !partition | Horusofoz
<ubottu> Horusofoz: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Horusofoz> indus: Not sure I want to partition. Just want the drive to be solely Ubuntu
<indus> Horusofoz:ya i mean format sorry
<funflex> \join #baobab
<Ariman> Hi, I'm new here. I'm looking for HELP. I need to upgrade old 7.10 ubuntu server to 8.04.3. Can anyone help me ?
<fredl> Ariman - good luck finding help here.
<ziro`> so, defining system wide environment variables? how
<Ariman> why? - ? it's not the right place?
<oldude67> yes its the right place
<oldude67> fredl, are you using pulseaudio?
<fredl> oldude67 - yes I am.
<Ariman> so i try to upgrade from CD  - sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade - didnt work - update-manager not installed
<oldude67> fredl, have you tried using alsa instead?
<oldude67> pulseaudio is being really weird right now for a lot of people.
<Horusofoz> indus: Theoretically would it be possible to "partition" the 150 GB external drive into 2 75 partitions, then install Ubuntu on one and Kubuntu on the other? And have it set so when the pc is booted with the drive plugged in I get the dual boot option?
<oldude67> Ariman, have you done dist-upgrade?
<Slart> !upgrade | Ariman
<ubottu> Ariman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fredl> oldude67, yes, I was under the impression that I *was* using Alsa but after you asked I checked if pulseaudio is running and it is.
<hareldvd> after installing flash player v 10.0.32.18 from: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.deb) in FF add ons plugin the version stamp is still 9.0.r999. How can I check if FF uses the right version?
<Slart> fredl: just to clarify... pulseaudio uses alsa.. they are not alternatives.. pulseaudio is a layer on top of alsa
<fredl> Slart, ah okay. Was responding to oldude67's question...
<ntn> hareldvd: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<Ariman> didn't work because 7.10 onlyne ( apt-get ) is down
<ziro`> *sigh*
<Slart> hareldvd: uninstall the flash player version from the repos.. you might have to delete the actual plugin manually too
<Ariman> so - no software support online
<Slart> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<prodigel> hi all. If I connect to a remote host via ssh(fish) in mc I cannot access directories containing spaces. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 updated to day
<hareldvd> Slart, How do I uninstall and delete?
<fredl> Slart, oldude67 - either way, I merely get a crackling sound from my laptop speaker while the hardware is okay. Where do I begin to troubleshoot that?
<Ariman> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ntn> hareldvd: apt-get remove then delete it from the .mozilla folder and so on
<Slart> Ariman: support ended in april.. that's why the repos are removed.. you need to change to the archived repositories.. there's nothing about that in the upgrade link?
<ntn> the plugins folder
<oldude67> !sound > fredl
<ubottu> fredl, please see my private message
<hareldvd> ntn, which file from .mozilla?
<Slart> hareldvd: synaptic.. search for adobe.. use the "remove completely"
<ntn> hareldvd: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/      can you see your version here?
<fredl> tnx oldude67
<garymc> Hi peeps, everytime i click on my launchers when logged in as a particular user, it loads opens it in text editor and not firefox. I want it to open in firefox? When i right click it there is no option to open with other program. When i goto /var/www/ and right click on insert.php it says open with firefox. So i pressume thats all correct. Now when I log in with another user it all works fine??? whats happening here and how can i fi
<garymc> x it?
<Slart> fredl: hmm.. I would start by searching the ubuntu forums for your laptops manufacturer/model.. see if anyone else has asked the same question..
<hareldvd> ntn, Yea, it's 9.0.r999 not the one i just installed.
<Slart> Ariman: I think the repository you need to use is called old-releases.ubuntu.com  .. use that to run a upgrade.. then you can update to the next version
<i00nsu> hello guys
<Ariman> I'll try now whit thsi old-releases.ubuntu.com
<oldude67> Slart, even tho pulseaudio is using alsa it has many bugs in it, i had to delete it from my computer to get my sound to work and im running ich5 intel sound.
<ntn> hareldvd: libflashplayer.so
<ntn> hi i00nsu
<gartral> any command i can run too find out the modelnumber for the hard drive im running?
<hareldvd> ntn, Not there. I'll search on the whole disk.
<Slart> oldude67: pulseaudio has its share of problems.. true.. same with alsa..
<oldude67> Slart, agree
<Slart> oldude67: especially with the ICH cards.. there seems to be a gazillion different models.. each needs slightly different settings to work in the driver..
<ntn> gartral: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<garymc> anyone? ^^
<indus> unicorn_: so did u finish?
<Slart> gartral: try the smart commands.. I think they give quite a lot of hardware info
<iPoRn> is there another folder with "xchat" scripts for the auto-load, or the only folder is the ~/.xchat2 ?
<poisonkiller> does anybody know, how to make VPN autoconnect on login?
<axion> I have 2 audio hw devices, how do I get pulse/alsa to forward soun d from hw:1 to hw:0 without using some form of player such as sox ?
<NantoRokuseiken> hi any programs such as MathType for linux? i want to be able to write my mathematical functions easily
<i00nsu> does anyone knows howto reset the visual configuration of ubuntu? I am using compiz, but if I walk to a secound desktop the main painel desapper, and all windows in task panel still there
<axion> NantoRokuseiken, try some form of TeX
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  i think there are.. but ive never used them. LaTeX has some math typesetting features also.
<ddn> I got this, what can I do? Can't open HIDP control socket: Protocol not supported
<Slart> axion: not really an answer to your question.. but if you have something using pulseaudio you can just change it to play on hw:2 using the pulseaudio device chooser (package padevchooser)
<NantoRokuseiken> Dr_Willis: well i dont have time to learn latex. :( either i ll find a program to do my job or switch to windoze for the moment and use ms office
<Slart> axion: but if something is playing a sound using alsa I don't think there is a lot you can do about it in pulseaudio
<axion> Slart, yeah.. but the problem is to connect hw:1 to hw:0
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  check the package manager.   Theres likely to be some tool for that.
<axion> hw:1 only has inputs
<Slart> NantoRokuseiken: openoffice has some math typing ... but latex is nicer =) why not try Lyx.. that's what I use for reports and such
<NantoRokuseiken> Slart: i know that.i want something better
<Dr_Willis> Lyx - thats what i was thinking of. :)
<Slart> axion: can you tell me what you are trying to do? what is playing the sound.. and so on
<Slart> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (jaunty), package size 2928 kB, installed size 7808 kB
<Slart> Document processor.. sigh.. that sounds soooo boring =)
<Dr_Willis> dosent Openoffice also have the feature as well
<Dr_Willis> texmacs - WYSIWYG mathematical text editor using TeX fonts
<Slart> Dr_Willis: mm... it has some support.. like Microsoft Office.. kind of.. but the result isn't as nice as latex
<axion> Slart, I have a cardbus analog tv card, and I need to get the audio from it's input hooked up to the input of the general audio card
<dwarder> how do you recompile mysql to add cp1251_general_ci charset?
<dwarder> am i need to recompile it?
<dwarder> mysqldump: Character set 'cp1251_general_ci' is not a compiled character set and is not specified in the '/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml' file
<Slart> axion: oh.. I see.. hmm.. you could probably do it using the dmix software mixer.. but I'm not sure if that will play nice with pulseaudio
<dwarder> or can i hust specify it in /usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml
<dwarder> hust == just
<neo8848> hey guys, a bit of help with jaunty, i cannot see apache/mysql/php/eclipse in my synaptic package list, i've been able to finish installation of these via apt-get-install? i did the reload, i did apt-get update on cli, what's up?
<garymc> anyone know ho wi change a file association
<garymc> some reason it has changed?
<om26er> !karmi9c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmi9c
<jrib> !defaultapp | garymc
<ubottu> garymc: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<om26er> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<axion> Slart, the following line works, but then the tv-app has no control over the volume: sox -q -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t alsa hw:1 -t alsa -r 32000 hw:0
<garymc> ubottu: I done that, but when i click on the launcher with just this one user, it opens in text editor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> axion:  i think theres some extra pulse audio mixers you can install that let you controll the volume on a per app basis..
<Slart> axion: looks nice.. sox is a nifty little tool.. but I don't know how to fix the volume problem
<Slart> !pavucontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pavucontrol
<PocketIRC> hi
<Slart> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<rek> how can i remove all myth packages?
<Dr_Willis>  paprefs pavucontrol    - one of those...
<rek> how can i unistall it and reinstall mythtv correctly
<Dr_Willis> rek:  MythTV installs a lot of things it needs. :)   uninstalling/reinstalling normally dosent 'fix' things in linux.  tell the channel the exact problem, also check the #mythbuntu channel perhaps.
<axion> Slart, Dr_Willis when I check with several plugins, the equalizer shows there is sound activity, it's only not possible to pass-thru on the mixer
<rek> the channell is pretty silent
<rek> dr_willis i deleted some files so it's difficult
<Dr_Willis> rek:  apt-get has some options to force a reinstall of all files..  i recall.
<rek> how
<Slart> apt-get install --reinstall
<rek> can i telly da problem?
<Dr_Willis> Its often best to state the actual problem. :) not ask how to do this, or that.. when you are  not sure of the actual fix for the ORIGINAL problem. :)
<axion> Slart, Dr_Willis that is a software mixer
<Slart> axion: pulseaudio is a software mixer.. pavucontrol is just a gui for controlling it
<axion> Slart, how can I configure pulseaudio to loop sound from hw:1 to hw:0 ?
<Slart> axion: that I don't know.. as far as I can tell your sox solution is the best one so far
<axion> hmm "dd if=/dev/dsp1 of=/dev/dsp" also works..
<dbugger> hi
<Dr_Willis> thats one of the more original uses for dd - that ive seen in a LONG time....
<solaiman> how can i integrate xchat using ruby
<axion> lol
 * DaZ agrees
<solaiman> hi
<Dr_Willis> my old old old tv tuner card.. had a little cable i pluged out from the tv card.. into the sound card. :) classic...
<Dr_Willis> solaiman:  clarify to the channel what you wish to do exactly?
<Mba7eth> guys when ever i open my terminal .... a message pop up saying " you have new Mail"
<Mba7eth> how can i open it ?
<Travis-42> how do I get command line aptitude to tell me the changelog for an update?
<lstarnes> Mba7eth: mail
<unicorn_> I broke my flash in firefox trying to install the 64 bit version. YIKES.
<Travis-42> ah, never mind
<anr78> In the window selector I have set it to only show windows from the current workspace, but it still shows windows from all workspaces
<axion> Dr_Willis, too bad the tv-card only has inputs..
<unicorn_> Now when I visit  youtube or myspace firefox just closes.
<Mba7eth> lstarnes: that simple :) thanks alot dude
<benoitc> hi
<Ariman> Slart: 10x
<kaddi> unicorn_ have you tried simply uninstalling flash and reinstalling the correct version?
<benoitc> is there any problem with catalyst amd64 on ubuntu karmic. would like to test but I'va black screen at startup
<benoitc> also thought that radeon 2400 HD pro was supported by radeon driver now with dri :/
<kamarul> guys, is it possible to change theme in ubuntu 9.04
<kamarul> does theme works in 9.04?
<IdleOne> kamarul, System>Appearance
<kamarul> i only see login window?
<kamarul> IdleOne: no theme menu
<IdleOne> kamarul, System>Prefferences>Appearance
<unicorn_> kaddi, Yeah, it's a flash issue causing firefox to crash on pages with flash embeds.
<Abi_neh> hy
<kaddi> unicorn_ many (but not all) flash issues appear when more than one flash utility is installed. Make sure you uninstall all Flash related packages: flashplugin-nonfree, swfdec-mozilla, swfdec-gnome, mozilla-plugin-gnash, gnash. with sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> and then use "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" without the ""
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> Facebook doesn't display correctly on Firefox 3.0.13 and Firefox 3.5.2 (Shiretoko).  I have Java6-JDK and Flash nonfree installed. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Hello...
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  got a url for me to check?
<MOUD> you mean a pic of the display or the facebook website?
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  a url of a facebook site. :) ive never been there.. i can check in my browsers see if it also affects me.
<MOUD> oh
<MOUD> facebook.com
<ILMAN5> helo
<MOUD> hello ILMAN5
<ILMAN5> i tried to install lampp
<ILMAN5> but i get alot of errors
<ILMAN5> y can it be simple with linux?
<IdleOne> ILMAN5, it wouldn't be fun if it was. Do you have any other questions that are easy to answer?
<megaimpulse> lol
<erUSUL> !lamp | ILMAN5
<ubottu> ILMAN5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ILMAN5> i know!!
<ILMAN5> i download it
<ILMAN5> extract it
<ILMAN5> now i run it like this:
<Winto> Do we have any KDE Apache GUI ?
<ILMAN5> sudo lampp start
<ILMAN5> no ! its without a gui
<ILMAN5> how can i show you the log ?
<IdleOne> ILMAN5, how did you install LAMP?
<erUSUL> ILMAN5: no you did it wrong. You do not dl anything you just go to Admin>Administration>Synaptic -- Menu Edit>Select packages by task --> lamp server
<ILMAN5> i just donwload it
<ILMAN5> and extract
<IdleOne> ok well then you cannot run it
<IdleOne> you need to install
<ILMAN5> okay how ?
<erUSUL> ILMAN5: we do not support 3rd party lamp setups like xaamp
<ILMAN5> damm
<fredl> Hmmmmmmm
<ILMAN5> y?
<IdleOne> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and read
<unicorn_> kaddi, thanks. I'll keep trying.
<fredl> I found a fix for the crackling soundcard....
<zaggynl> ah what fixed it?
<fredl> http://blog.mintwebdesign.co.uk/ubuntu/sound-crackle-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope-904-fixed-finally/
<kaddi> unicorn_ you can also try and run FF from commandline and see if it throws an error when it closes, that might give you a hint of what is happening
<ILMAN5> The program 'apache2' can be found in the following packages:
<fredl> it's hardly a structural solution.... but *somehow* my PCM volume must have been reset to 0 instead of 100.
<ILMAN5>  * apache2-mpm-event
<ILMAN5>  * apache2-mpm-prefork
<ILMAN5>  * apache2-mpm-worker
<FloodBot3> ILMAN5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ILMAN5>  * apache2-mpm-itk
<ILMAN5> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<todd_chambery> Hi all
<megaimpulse> Any help with connecting to the internet on the latest ubuntu server via wlan?
<unicorn_> kaddi, how would I do that?
<jcmarini> salutations
<ILMAN5> which one should i choose?
<todd_chambery> is there a way to disable the gnome taskbar from minimizing on click?
<IdleOne> ILMAN5, if you refuse to read the help we are trying to give you then you will never get LAMP installed. go to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and READ
<kaddi> unicorn_ are you using Firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<ILMAN5> i read this
<buch> any applications are great for media, something like ie winamp or whatever
<fredl> it just totally doesn't make sense to me that a crackling soundcard would be fixed by turning up the PCM volume though.
<zaggynl> sure it does
<IdleOne> ILMAN5, you have not
<todd_chambery> I want the taskbar button to only "bring to front"
<ILMAN5> can u help me on private?
<fredl> well if there's no PCM volume you shouldn't hear anything right?
<unicorn_> 3.0
<fredl> anyway, it's an acceptable workaround I guess.
<kaddi> unicorn_ press alt+f2, type terminal, a terminal will open, into that terminal type firefox and hit enter. Firefox will open. Go to a website, that make firefox crash and check if some info was written into the terminal
<unicorn_> I'm working on a new install of ubuntu studio 9.04 64 bit
<IdleOne> ILMAN5, don't private message me please
<ILMAN5> dam
<Syirrus> busted
<isgoungoo> hah
<cutout> hi I just download myeclipse tool using gwget and it is in tar.gz and when trying to extract it i get gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<cutout> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--length error
<cutout> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<cutout> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<FloodBot3> cutout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cutout> sorry for the flooding
<bruce927> Hey, does anyone else experience a really loud crackling sound when pidgin makes a noise?
<cutout> is there a away to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/253112/
<unicorn_> kaddi, ran it from terminal. Got this: Segmentation fault
<MOUD> is there an itunes alternative for linux?
<IdleOne> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Paavi2_0> bruce927: yes, i have. you have to turn down your levels at the mixer...
<CQ> is there any way to wake on lan only with a specific knock sequence or specific data? i.e. I have a home server that I want off, but want to be able to wake and access remotely
<MOUD> thanks IdleOne
<mrwes> MOUD, Rhythmbox, it also supports Daap shares -- BTW, it's the default player
<cutout> is there a way to fix currpted tar files
<kaddi> unicorn_ hehe, well that doesn't look good. :/ it's probably a bug... you might try FF-3.5 and see if it works any better. Just type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 to install and then type firefox-3.5 to start it, visit the page and see if it works any better
<mrwes> MOUD, Oh...it also has a Last.fm plugin
<MOUD> I don't use the Store thing of itunes, I just want to be able to sync music to it
<ce_canteeg> hi
<mrwes> MOUD, works great with my IPOD 120gb Classic
<MOUD> hey ce_canteeg
<eraggo> cutout: dowloading it again?
<unicorn_> kaddi, it was working fine until I tried to uninstall all traces of flash. :p
<unicorn_> I'll upgrade to the new firefox.
<cutout> eraggo:  1,4GB
<kaddi> unicorn_ I thought you said it started when you installed flash?
<MOUD> mrwes: is there any necessary plugins for it?
<eraggo> cutout: have fun :)
<megaimpulse> Anybody know how to get ubuntu server on the web via a wireless card?
<bruce927> I found out, apparently it's due to using pulseaudio. It's find when I swapped to ALSA
<mrwes> MOUD, they're all included
<ukev> megaimpulse: wpa or wep?
<nmvictor2> Hi, Got a problem here, I wanted to upgrade to jaunty using alternate install but changed mt mind when the update crashed due to some error in the CD,however my my update notification icon still record the hundred of packages that were to be fetched from the CD as available update.how do i deal with this since everytime i try to update my system, the packages are included.How do I deal with this?
<cutout> eraggo: thanks :) is there a good download manager for ubuntu
<MOUD> mrwes: thans
<megaimpulse> hmm
<megaimpulse> wep i believe
<eraggo> cutout: to be honest. I don't know :(
<ukev> then it is simple, just use iwconfig to configure the ssid and the wep key und after that use ifconfig to set up your ip address or use dhcp
<MOUD> *thanks
<megaimpulse> Thanks a bunch
<ce_canteeg> hi jga
<Pharsalus> ukev, Sorry to interject, does configuring using 'iwconfig  ...' save the information if you reboot?
<bruce927> Is there a way of reducing the sensitivity scrolling with a trackpad?
<ukev> no iwconfig does not save the information
<ukev> either you can add the iwconfig command to your local boot file or use the configure files for setting up iwconfig
<hafiz1> guys
<buch> can anyone try connect to my ftp, need to see if its working?
<Pharsalus> bruce927, menu>preferences>mouse and on the general tab, look at Pointer Acceleration/speed.
<unicorn_> kaddi, the problem started after I uninstalled flash 32 bit and installed flash 64 bit.
<aeturnus> buch, sure. address?
<hafiz1> guys
<bruce927> Ah, thanks pharsalus
<hafiz1> how to get back the thrash back to menu/
<kaddi> unicorn_ and FF is 32bit or 64bit?
<ShishKabab> I remember that there was some way to start a bash session don't doesn't save your history. Does anyone know how to that?
<buch> aeturnus: i PM'ed you
<masquerade_> testest
<IdleOne> failfail
<masquerade> mib mib
<unicorn_> kaddi, I'm not certain. I just installed Ubuntu Studio 64 bit a few hours ago.
<unicorn_> I didnt change it.
<kaddi> unicorn_ how did you install the flashplugin first time?
<MOUD> mrwes: how do I add songs to it? I'm trying to drag and drop but it doesn't seem to work.
<unicorn_> It was already installed I believe.
<mrwes> MOUD, add songs to Rhythmbox?
<unicorn_> I was having problems getting blogtv.com chat to load.
<MOUD> mrwes: add songs to ipod using rhythmbox
<unicorn_> Which is a flash based chat and video site.
<kaddi> unicorn_ and you uninstalled and reinstalled and now it just crashes?
<mrwes> MOUD, is the IPOD mounted and shows up in Rhythmbox?
<MOUD> yes, and the songs on it are also shown
<obhk__> what would be the ideal set of programs to work with e-mail from the command line (IMAP and remote SMTP)?  In the past I had mutt, ssmtp, mailx, nail, etc. but it's really confusing
<mrwes> MOUD, hrmm....I just drag and drop from my library on the right panel to the IPOD icon on the left panel
<mongeron> Hello.
<kaddi> !hi|mongeron
<ubottu> mongeron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unicorn_> kaddi, yes. Let me try to reinstall flash 32 bit.
<mrwes> MOUD, do you enable the IPOD plugin via Edit | Plugins ?
<aethelrick> obhk__: when you say "work with" do you mean as a user or from scripts etc?
<mongeron> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed on my remote server, and I'd like to upgrade it to a newer supported version.
<bazhang> MOUD, I've found banshee to be more effective as an iPod transfer mechanism
<mongeron> However, the do-release-upgrade tells me that no supported distributions are available.
<eraggo> mongeron: update-manager?
<mongeron> I am using only shell there, no GUI.
<Greenwell> Hi all.. Many times when i start up jaunty, my computer will restart suddenly after a few minutes of use. After it restarts, it will sometimes restart again while booting Ubuntu. Once in every 3-4 restarts, I get a "working bootup", like now, which doesn't restart.
<eraggo> ah
<MOUD> mrwes: yes, it's enabled by default
<Greenwell> I've checked heat all the time and this is not a heat problem. I've checked the logs and seen nothing before the reboot.
<kaddi> unicorn_ I don't think you ever had 32bit flash on the system. If your ubuntu version is 64bit they will have used 64bit packages imho.. but I don't know ubuntu studio very well
<Greenwell> I am using Wubi
<obhk__> aethelrick: just as a user, chechk e-mails and write them
<mongeron> do-release-upgrade does the same thing as update-manager, but it doesn't find any usable distributions.
<kaddi> unicorn_ maybe try #ubuntustudio as well, they should know which flash version is installed by default on ubuntu studio
<mrwes> MOUD, no idea then -- which IPOD are you using?
<Greenwell> Any ideas? Thanks..
<unicorn_> Thanks for the help guys.
<MOUD> bazhang: the problem is that I have to download 37MB of packages and my internet is not that fast to download, my little sis in a hurry
<MOUD> mrwes: ipod nano 8GB
<aethelrick> obhk__: I've used mutt and pine before but I've always used local postfix as my SMTP relay, which in turn was configured to send mail to an upstream SMTP relay
<bazhang> MOUD, well good luck then; I've had issues in the past using rhythmbox to sync iPod (ie not worked well at all)
<eraggo> mongeron: you installed core?
<mongeron> eraggo: Yes, it is installed.
<aethelrick> obhk__: is the machine your using a mail server itself? or are the mail accounts on a different box?
<MOUD> bazhang: thanks
<mongeron> eraggo: update-manager-core
<tonsofpcs> so i'm trying to burn a cd with naut cd burner and it has my drive locked in a spin while it 'prepares to burn' and has been 'preparing' for over an hour
<eraggo> hmm.. is it "completely" up-to-date?
<mongeron> Well, apt-get update cannot find any updates, since 7.04 has been removed from the mirrors.
<mongeron> Because it is no longer supported.
<eraggo> try upgrade?
<obhk__> aethelrick: no, my nachine is not set up as a mail server, my university provides my e-mail
<mongeron> upgrade finds no things to update.
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade
<mongeron> IdleOne: No help, it finds no packages to update.
<obhk__> aethelrick: I had thunderbird configured to read and write e-mail, I would just like to do the same but from the command line
<kaddi> mongeron did you do a apt-get update first?
<kaddi> mongeron sorry
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades mongeron
<kaddi> ignore me, ol
<Greenwell> Anyone can help?
<aethelrick> obhk__: maybe try alpine?
<Tobbe_> hi
<Tobbe_> hi
<Tobbe_> hi
<FloodBot3> Tobbe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Greenwell, with what
<IdleOne> Greenwell, yes anyone can help
<aethelrick> obhk__: I found it a bit more user friendly than mutt
<Greenwell> Sorry, I wrote three lines before.. Here it is again:
<Greenwell> Hi all.. Many times when i start up jaunty, my computer will restart suddenly after a few minutes of use. After it restarts, it will sometimes restart again while booting Ubuntu. Once in every 3-4 restarts, I get a "working bootup", like now, which doesn't restart. I've checked heat all the time and this is not a heat problem. I've checked the logs and seen nothing before the reboot. I am using Wubi
<mongeron> Is it safe to update /etc/apt/sources.list with Ubuntu 8.04 package lists, and then run apt-get update / dist-upgrade?
<kaddi> what does it mean, when I run apt-get update and some of the line have "Ign" in front? Are they ignored? and if so why are they ignored?
<bazhang> mongeron, check the link I sent you
<L][NK> morning everyone
<L][NK> Has anyone here tried to connect ubuntu to a windows 2008 domain?
<obhk__> aethelrick: well, I used mutt before, went fine to read e-mail, but I couldn't get it to write e-mails through remote SMTP
<mongeron> bazhang: Thanks, that's the thing I couldn't find.
<obhk__> aethelrick: on the ohter hand, sending with nail or mailx was no problem either
<kaie> I use a jaunty live system on a usb stick. something got app while installing security updates. when starting gdm, I now get weird display. can't switch to text console. Please, is there any kernel boot option I could use to prevent gdm to start, have system stay at text console?
<obhk__> aethelrick: but I would like to be able to send and read in the same environment
<kaie> s/got app/got messed up/
<Guest80324> alfons.abuser.pl
<fiXXXerMet> I am using apt-mirror to mirror jaunty, karmic, and -backports and -updates.  I am currently using 9.04 but would like to upgrade to 9.10 using my local karmir mirror.  How can I do this?
<xerox1> hi, i would like to switch my machine to standby; but there is no option when i am in the shutdown-menue; what am i missing?
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  you could disable the gdm service.. some how.. that pervents gdm from starting.
<ddn> hi all
<kaddi> what does it mean, when I run apt-get update and some of the line have "Ign" in front? Are they ignored? and if so why are they ignored?
<ddn> how can add the hidp module?
<bazhang> Guest80324, dont paste that here
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  but  i know of no 'boot option' to do that. other then the single/rescue mode options
<ufuk> hey there
<herenbdy> heya, I want to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix using a DVD, as I don't have a usb drive large enough for the USB .img provided (I lost it), can I burn the .img file to DVD even though it's intended for a USB drive?
<kaie> Dr_Willis, I read that I need a working system to disable the service, like using bum. But I can't get to a point where I can run any commands. Preventing gdm using a boot option is my only hope
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  they are allready current/up to date.. so not redownloaded
<tavi> i try to run counter strike source
<tavi> and don't work
<kaie> Dr_Willis, what is the single/rescue mode option?
<tavi> so i tried from console
<kaddi> Dr_Willis thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  theres cli tools to manage the sysv init scripts.. or delete the 'gdm' scripts from /etc/rc2.d/ manually I think
<tavi> but this is what i get
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253121/
<vosti> i want to install a tv card, can anyone help
<bazhang> tavi, this is with wine?
<ufuk> my system sometimes logs itselfs out
<kaie> Dr_Willis, I can't get this system into a state where I can edit commands. I need a way to pause the boot process and get me a shell, or prevent Gdm
<ufuk> last time it was during running my vm with windows
<bruce927> Does anyone know a program to make a disk bootable?
<tavi> yes
<bazhang> tavi, did you check the appdb
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  theres no 'restore/rescue' boot option at teh grub menu?  thats the normal way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  or boot a live cd.. and access the installed os that way
<tavi> but is a game for linux that doesn't work too
<tavi> bazhang: ?
<MOUD> How can I listen to online radio (via browser and via media player) ?
<Dr_Willis> tavi:  you did install the proper 3d drivers for your video card?
<tavi> yes
<tavi> they are
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  i tend to use streamtuner or tunapie for that.
<bruce927> also,, does anyone know an app for mounting isos?
<kaie> Dr_Willis, the system I refer to is a live system. A live usb starter with casper-rw area. I use it as a portable OS
<bazhang> !appdb | tavi check here
<ubottu> tavi check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> !iso | bruce927
<ubottu> bruce927: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tavi> from sistem administration hardware drivers
<tavi> bazhang: is counter strike source
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: is there a difference between the two?
<tavi> that surely works
<Dr_Willis> kaie:  ahh. i forget how you mount a casper-rw area..   if it has a grub menu, you can edit the boot lines and append a 'single' to the end of the kernel= entry and that 'should' boot to the cli. in single user mode I think
<bruce927> Cheers Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  yes. they are 2 different programs. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.13-1 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 332 kB
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: hehe. I mean in terms of compatibility
<kismet> hey can anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:   they just find you radio/tv streams....
<kismet> i don't know.. how but sometimes my ubuntu logs itselfs out
<kaie> Dr_Willis, I'M able to manually edit the kernel boot command line. I have already tried to add "1" for runlevel one. Let me try to use "single"
<MOUD> !tunapie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunapie
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll install both then.
<bazhang> tavi, what version of wine
<vosti> where can one find tv card drivers and application?
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  i got them set to play the streams in whatever player i like. To get shoutcast streams working right. Might need a tweak. sicne shoutcast changed some things the other day
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  theres other players that have stream finder features in them also.
<kismet> how can i find the problem
<bazhang> kismet, regular install or wubi
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll do some googling too
<aaron11> helo
<bazhang> aaron11, hello
<kismet> what is wubi.. i just installed normal ubuntu
<bruce927> What's the command to check your version of wine?
<herenbdy> wine -v
<eraggo> bruce927: wine --version?
<bazhang> kismet, it logs you out for no reason at all?
<eraggo> ah :D
<bruce927> Cheers eraggo
<neo8848> how to know what version of subversion is running in my system?
<kismet> hm that is what i don't realy know bazhang..
<herenbdy> svn --version
<xerox1> i would like to switch my machine to standby; but there is no option when i am in the shutdown-menue; what am i missing?
<neo8848> thanks, it didn't appear when i did svn --help
<bazhang> kismet, but it does log you out for no apparent reason? is that the issue? heat-related or something other
<kismet> bazhang, it logs me out and than i am on the log in screen, last time it loged me out was during running my virtualbox with xp
<pozic> Why would anyone use cle over rlwrap?
<L][NK> hey guys, can someone point me to a good AD connection guide(s)? im having some trouble trying to connect ubuntu to windows 2008 AD.
<bazhang> kismet, only using vbox? at any other instances?
<a1234567890> andraw anyone there
<pozic> I don't know cle, but rlwrap seems to do what it should do. If they both do the same, why are both packaged?
<TuxMan1> hii all
<kismet> no o don't think that it is heat ( if you mean temperature) related.. temperature is always relative low
<kismet> bazhang, no only one instances
<IdleOne> pozic, choices
<kismet> i use also compize bazhang,
<bazhang> kismet, so when using vbox only then; what version of virtualbox and what version of jaunty; does this happen with compiz off as well? could be a conflict
<pozic> IdleOne: choice is bad when two things are exactly the same. It might be that the licenses are different, but in that case, just package up the most liberal one.
<TuxMan1> is there any tool to get a pixel's color of an image???
<pozic> TuxMan1: you mean in a script?
<TuxMan1> a script or some command like tool
<bazhang> a1234567890, yes, do you have a support question
<a1234567890> anyone needs the driver code of ubuntu
<IdleOne> pozic, they may have slight differences, I couldn't really say but if rlwrap is working fine for you then stick with it
<pozic> TuxMan1: not that I know of, but if you write a little C with any random image library, you can.
<kismet> it used to appear if i pres alt+tab if my compize was activated.. and i changed it from 'static application switcher' to 'application switcher'
<bazhang> a1234567890, the driver code? what do you mean
<TuxMan1> I know C....
<TuxMan1> ok so seems i'll have to do it myself
<herenbdy> where can I get a CD/DVD image of Ubuntu Netbook Remix? ubuntu.com only provides a USB image (.img)
<kismet> now with normal 'application switcher' with compize it doesn't logs me out with alt+tab, bazhang
<dns_> Hallo ich hab folgendes Problem wenn ich meine Paketveraltung starte
<dns_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396050/
<herenbdy> I don't actually have a USB drive large enough to hold it, but plenty of DVDs
<a1234567890> access under social security levels international
<bazhang> dns_, #ubuntu-de for German
<dns_> oh sorry
<bazhang> a1234567890, that does not make sense
<dragonrigs> continous talk ok
<kismet> 3.04 virtualbox version and, bazhang, 2.6.28-11-generic
<maruzzu__> salve
<hexa-> hello
<bazhang> dragonrigs, what?
<maruzzu__> esiste un canale ubuntu in italiano?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> maruzzu__, #ubuntu-it
<kismet> 9.04 jaunty bazhang
<herenbdy> and why do they provide a CD .iso for karmic koala, but not jackalope? :/
<hexa-> i have a desktop with an 82G33/G31 VGA Controller. Ubuntu 9.04 uses Vesa-Driver by default, which only offers a software renderer for opengl. What would be the right driver?
<a1234567890> vga controller bug 21345
<hexa-> a1234567890 are you talking to me?
<bazhang> a1234567890, a hardware bug?
<a1234567890> vga needs cHip drove.
<bazhang> kismet, have you updated to the latest kernel? that one is a bit behind
<bazhang> a1234567890, please take chat elsewhere.
<bazhang> !tw > a1234567890
<ubottu> a1234567890, please see my private message
<IdleOne> least form a complete sentence
<bazhang> he's Chinese
<IdleOne> ahh
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253121/
<kismet> wait bazhang
<a1234567890> international social levels not bought:finland's,southKorea's,Japan's,Thailand's,Indonesia's,Burma's,Philippines's,SriLanka's,India's,Nigeria's,Lebanon's stuff,black market exists,animals,bugs exists,terror areas.Social21432.international.norm.
<ubuntu_> what is the command in terminal to see partitions? -l lpst? i dont remember
<bazhang> a1234567890, this is the WRONG channel for that.
<kismet> i have an compiled kernel which i usually would like to keep because it is undervolted
<kismet> i have an compiled kernel which i usually would like to keep because it is undervolted bazhang
<a1234567890> normally.
<bazhang> kismet, ah, that might be the issue then.
<kosmic> WARNING
<bazhang> kosmic, ??
<kosmic> you are abou to install software that CANT BE authenticated
<kosmic> what's this stuff
<bazhang> kosmic, when doing what
<kismet> really???? bazhang
<kosmic> the ubuntu updater wants to install libldap-2.4-2
<kosmic> which it says is not an authenticated package
<bazhang> kosmic, that is a gpg error then
<ubuntu_> hey whats the command to see partitions in terminal ? something with -L i need to see so i can restore grub
<_nano_> Hi, I installed lxde on top of ubuntu. I hear sound events on maximizing and minimizing windows. Is there a way to stop them? I couldn't find it in obconf. Google couldn't help me as well :(
<kosmic> bazhang: yeah? it happened on debian a week ago too (different packages)
<bazhang> !gpgerr > kosmic
<a1234567890> it authorized,authored 21439.
<ubottu> kosmic, please see my private message
<kosmic> different computer too!
<Kingsy101> dor someone who is knew to ubuntu is there a tutorial out there to help me get a localhost setup on my ubuntu PC ? it needs phpmyadmin and php5
<eboyjr> !lamp | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hotzenplotz> #textgrid
<kosmic> bazhang: i didn't add any custom repositories. never have
<bazhang> kosmic, I get those on occasion as well, nothing to worry about if you have standard repos
<bazhang> kosmic, ie safe to ignore
<i00nsu> ppl, there is some sweet pack that have the best security apps like backtrack distro and others use, but to implement them without making a new instalation O.S, ?
<Pici> kosmic: It usually just means that something failed to update when doing apt-get update.  Usually if you try that again and then try your normal upgrade procedure it will not error out again.
<bazhang> i00nsu, which packages? please be specific
<rob__> Hi, I'm having a video driver issue in 9.04, with an intel 845G, using the intel driver. When x starts the screen goes blank with the backlight still on and the computer is responsive but shows nothing.
<JayCoyote> hello Ubuntu
<lectron> My sound is all screwy again since around the time libass3 was updated. Can't keep it installed or I have no audio at all. Leave it uninstalled now, and audio's back to the pre-Jaunty crapfest it used to be, forcing alsa reloads several times a day. Ugh.
<kosmic> Pici: ah, i ran aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade, no errors
<binB4SH> Hi I'm trying to build imagemagick from source package using pbuilder and I get this
<binB4SH> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<binB4SH>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: liblqr-dev-1-0 which is a virtual package.
<binB4SH> What can I do to come around this?
<binB4SH> I'm on karmic
<a1234567890> hacker 213 inside dialogue
<ddn> how can add the hidp module?
<benchik> hello
<benchik> how can i install glade 3.6 on ubuntu hardy?
<insomen4o> how to disable the screensaver in 9.04 ?
<Kingsy101> ok, I have installed LAMP and did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin after that..
<CrAzYoNi> What suggestions do you have for me about FTP client application that supports SSL connection?
<hafiz> guys, whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<CrAzYoNi> *connections
<Kingsy101> if I go to http://localhost  it responds with "IT WORKS" how do I access phpmyadmin ?
<b3rz3rk3r> insomen4o, just set your screensaver to "blank screen"
<CrAzYoNi> hafiz, I prefer Deluge
<bazhang> binB4SH, #ubuntu+1 for karmic issues
<hafiz> does bittorent has it own in ubuntu version>
<i00nsu> bazhang: all... listed in backtrack distro or others... i know that are too much, maby some i will never use't, but in my point of view, i will like to have them all implemented on my gnome ubuntu instalation, so if i need to explore some venurability according to my needs, i don0t need to install or look for one, as i have them all... but thinking there is a sweet pack like the lzm pentest file that they did implemented in bt3 slax based..
<binB4SH> thanks bazhang
<binarymutant> my libnotify isnt working correctly, "libnotify-Message: Error getting spec version" anyone know what this means?
<insomen4o> b3rz3rk3r: i've set it, but games freez after 2 hours (the time for the screensaver)
<nnull> hafiz, try transmission
<bazhang> i00nsu, no such metapackage for Ubuntu, you need to install individually
<CrAzYoNi> hafiz, with your package manager search for torrent client you should get couple... :)
<benchik> are there glade 3.6 backports for hardy?
<lectron> definitely second the rec for deluge
<shahzad> i need help about hibernate problem
<mizipzor> whats the name of the mono package that will let me run .net applications under wine?
<shahzad> hi everybody: i need help related hibernate problem in my ubuntu jauty
<Mango> hi guys, I use Ubuntu and I'm looking for a comfortable keyboard. A lot of people suggested the Apple keyboard, so I decided to get one. Is there any problem with Ubuntu?
<i00nsu> ok, thanks
<nnull> i thought mono was used to avoid needing wine
<b3rz3rk3r> insomen4o, check under your power options, that fullscreen apps disable the screensaver, and set your turn off screen value to something higher
<Kingsy101> can someone help with my phpmyadmin problem ?
<nnull> Kingsy101, ##php you may have more luck
<b3rz3rk3r> Mango, they have problems with firmware hacks. thats all i know
<shahzad> anybody could solve my hibernate problem>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<Pici> Kingsy101: Whats the issue?
<shahzad> ????????
<Winto> Happy Independence Day.....
<Kingsy101> when I go on http://localhost/phpmyadmin it says that its trying to download a phtml file
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsy101> you see I installed LAMP then sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Kingsy101> then I used the commadn
<bazhang> shahzad, please be patient, giving more clear details helps
<Kingsy101> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Pici> Kingsy101: You shouldnt need to do that
<shahzad> actually i unable to hibernate in my ubuntu jauty
<Kingsy101> and now http://localhost/phpmyadmin says you have chosen to open a phtml file
<Kingsy101> Pici - so what should I do from here ?
<shahzad> when i press hibernate it goes to black screen and then shutdown
<bazhang> shahzad, how much ram
<Kingsy101> remove phpmyadmin and start again ?
<a1234567890> phpmyadmin is a diagnosis problem,that means diagnize problem exists about ship set drive by the operation system,the os driver need to turn on.
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, thats what hibernate does
<Pici> Kingsy101: Make sure you have done the following: sudo a2enmod php5; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<mizipzor> whats the name of the mono package that will let me run .net applications under wine?
<Kingsy101> Pici - k 1 sec I will do that now
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3z: no actually it does not hibernate but shutdown
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, so when you start it up again your application that were open on shutdown are no longer there?
<Kingsy101> Pici - ok I have done that.. it says I already had php5 enabled and it looks like the apache server has re-started
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3z: dear i know the diff between hibernate and shutdown, it goes for shutdown
<tim__b> does anyone know how to prevent the gnome panel from being displayed on display 1? i have an extra monitor to the left of my notebook. when i also put it to be the left half of my wide desktop all panels are moved to it.
<hafiz> guys, whats the best torrent for ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> hafiz, deluge, imo
<tim__b> Need to have the extra Monitor to be the left half of the wide display but not to be the primary display
<bazhang> hafiz, no best, try some out
<hafiz> keke
<hafiz> ok bazhang
<bigwookie> you know any very good terminal games, like nethack but a little bit easyer , the genre of the game si not important
<Kingsy101> Pici - what now?
<MadGirl> i heard now was there any way to move the battery indicator all the way to the right? to keep the system icons separate from the program icons?
<mizipzor> i take mono isnt in ubuntus package repository?
<bazhang> !best > hafiz
<ubottu> hafiz, please see my private message
<Kingsy101> Pici - it still says the same thing when I try to log onto localhost/phpmyadmin
<Pici> Kingsy101: Can you try it again?
<Pici> Kingsy101: Did you remove the symlink that you had created?
<Kingsy101> oh no I didnt
<hafiz> in terms of space. deluge need a minimum space ?
<bigwookie> i need a terminal game to spend time ;D
<shahzad> i unable to hibernate in my ubuntu jaunty
<Kingsy101> Pici - how do I remove that? sorry to ask but I didnt really knew what it did, it was just something I found in a forum
<mizipzor> "E: Package mono has no installation candidate" ... did i write the name wrong or is there something wrong with sources.list?
<bazhang> shahzad, please dont repeat so quickly
<Pici> Kingsy101: Just delete /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Kingsy101> ok
<Kingsy101> Pici - ok I have deleted that, now it says Not Found
<ziroday> mizipzor: the package doesn't actually exist. What are you trying to install?
<bazhang> mizipzor, monodevelop ?
<shahzad> bazhang:nobody is resolving so what should i do
<mizipzor> ziroday: trying to run .net applications through wine
<IdleOne> shahzad, be patient
<mizipzor> ziroday: i was asked to install "mono"
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] My Pidgin appears after each reboot anew although I exited it before. What should I do so that it does not open automatically at every reboot?
<Pici> Kingsy101: Does /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf exist?
<ziroday> mizipzor: err mono isn't required for .net applications in wine. You need to install .net in wine :)
<bazhang> shahzad, repost every twenty minutes or so, add many more details to your question
<Kingsy101> 1 sec
<mizipzor> ziroday: maybe they missunderstodd my question then :p i take there is no package for .net i just download the regular windows file?
<Kingsy101> Pici - it doesnt look like it, I did a gedit command and the file was blank
<Kingsy101> I did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and it seemed to install
<ziroday> mizipzor: correct, the folks in #winehq can direct you on the exact procedure better.
<hafiz> guys, there;s a sound like an error every time i want to reboot or shutdown. does this happen to you as well? ubuntu 9.04
<ziroday> hafiz: how are you rebooting?
<mike3> For the life of me I can't get "talk" to work! It has been working for months and all of a sudden took a shit. Can somebody please help?
<mizipzor> ziroday: actually, i was just told to "install mono"... has been silent ever since
<bazhang> mike3, please watch the language
<noise> i dont understand why the volume  is low,but i have it in the maximum?
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, how big is your swap partition?
<vivxone> how to remove the other useless packages which are installed with some applications
<ziroday> noise: is PCM volume raised as well?
<hafiz> ziroday: its just the same. either you reboot from terminal or gui
<Pici> Kingsy101: Okay, does /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf exist?
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3z: 2 gb
<noise> PCM ?
<ziroday> hafiz: it sounds like the pc speaker is going off, which is the correct behaviour I believe.
<noise> yes its in max.
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, and you have 2GB of RAM installed too ?
<Kingsy101> Pici - yes
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3z: yes
<hafiz> ziroday: but it seems more to error. its like a beep
<noise> ?
<ziroday> hafiz: that is correct, if you don't want to ever hear the pc speaker you can blacklist the module
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, you may want to try increasing your swap size by a little bit. Ubuntu forums comments seem to suggest that would help
<bazhang> TheShahFactor, hi
<Pici> Kingsy101: okay do the following then: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/phpmyadmin ; sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin ; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3z: how could i extend it by taking space from other ext4 partition i had
<TheShahFactor> bazhang Howdy!
<hafiz> ziroday: how am i going to blacklsit the module?
<ziroday> hafiz: add the line "blacklist pcspkr" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kingsy101> Pici - when restart apache does this warning matter
<Kingsy101> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, yes. id reccomend a live version of Gparted available here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to make my computer use vlan 4095 in ubuntu but it's giving me an out-of-range error. Is there a reason for this?
<Pici> Kingsy101: Nope, thats fine.
<Kingsy101> cool beans 1 sec then
<kannan02> how to access pendrive in my virtual xp( i installed ubuntu as host)
<ltcabral> hey im using ubuntu but i need to test some stuff in suse, should i use a virtual machine or just install it too?
<rob__> so after removing compiz and compiz-core as per a forum suggestion, my i845G now works fine with the intel driver
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3r: i got gparted in my ubuntu
<hafiz> ziroday: wont it effect my sounds?
<Kingsy101> Pici - ok, apache still works (I can see the IT WORKS msg) but localhost/phpmyadmin comes up with a you have chosen to open a phtml file from http://localhost again
<ziroday> hafiz: no, only your pc speaker
<Dr_Willis> kannan02:  you need to use the vbirutalbox  from the virtualbox homepage to have 'usb' support for that.
<hafiz> ziroday: im using laptop btw
<ziroday> ltcabral: that's really your choice. Each have there advantages
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, right, but you wont be able to edit your current partition because it is mounted. so you need the live cd to do so
<ltcabral> ziroday: what are?
<hafiz> ls
<kannan02> virtual box home page means??
<benchik> no one knows about the backport?
<bazhang> kannan02, virtualbox.org
<ziroday> ltcabral: vms are easier to deploy and remove, and can be run at the same time as the host system. Full installs run faster, and have more flexibility.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | kannan02
<ubottu> kannan02: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> kannan02:  non free edition has that and other features
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3r: i need to resize my swap partition so i unmount it first, and then resize it, is it possible
<Jangal> hello I have problem with gnome. after opening Computer from Places, nautilus closes and all icons from desktop disapear
<Jangal> I get this in syslog Aug 14 16:20:33 FreshBox kernel: [  424.724509] nautilus[4394]: segfault at 630000 ip b76dff76 sp bfd58070 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2104.0[b7689000+c3000]
<hafiz> ziroday: how about if im using laptop. will it take effect/
<kannan02> thank u for the replies;)
<Kingsy101> Pici - any ideas ?
<ziroday> hafiz: it will just remove the pc speaker sounds
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, no, you will need to unmount your ext4 and resize, to get space for your swap first, then give more swap space. so you need the livecd. its a small dl
<hafiz> ok
<ziroday> Jangal: what does running "nautilus" in the terminal output?
<hafiz> ziroday: it suppose to be blacklist.conf rite?
<Pici> Kingsy101: hrm...
<GPL> how to start file-browser , with administrative privileges ? tried sudo nautilus but didnt work :(
<hafiz> ziroday: when i open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it is empty
<masquerade_> Jangal: seems like nautilus crashes
<ziroday> hafiz: no, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ziroday> hafiz: that is fine
<GPL> anybody , who could sort this out ?
<ziroday> GPL: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3r: actually the ext4 from which i wanna get space is not a root containing drive. so that i m asking is it possible to get space from it for my swap
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, gksu nautlius
<Jangal> masquerade_, there is no Computer in nautilus
<Steil> hi
<masquerade_> Jangal: execute nautilus from a terminal, do the same again and paste the output
<Steil> how do i make my computer look like vista?
<GPL> ziroday: b3rz3rk3r: thanks.
<hafiz> ok
<Jangal> How can I access it after opening nautilus?
<masquerade> Steil: google is your friend
<masquerade> Jangal: acess what?
<Jangal> Computer
<Jangal> there is icon Computer in Places
<Jangal> in gnome
<bazhang> masquerade, please dont recommend google here
<Jangal> But there is no Computer icon in nautilus
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, yes it is. just resize it first, then use the space for more swap
<masquerade> Jangal: isnt ther e a symbol on the top?
<bazhang> Steil, gnome-look.org themes
<masquerade> bazhang: oke, but this was such an obvious question
<Jangal> oh, found it :D
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: ziroday: didnt work either.
<masquerade> Jangal: okay, then do the same thing that you did before natuilus crashed
<Pici> Kingsy101: Can you make sure that /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf has the following line: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<Jangal> masquerade, http://pastebin.com/m201b1350
<Awsoonn> cd #ubuntu-bugs
<AncientSocrates> hello
<masquerade> Jangal: thanks a lot, ill have a look
<bazhang> GPL, why do you want to do that?
<Awsoonn> <.< sry about that....
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, whats the error?
<AncientSocrates> does evony.com online mmoprg have malware?
<Pharsalus> !hi|Ancient
<ubottu> Ancient: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jangal> ok thx :)
<ziroday> GPL: err that will open a nautilus window with root permissions, what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, thats offtopic here
<Pharsalus> I've always wanted to do that! :p
<GPL> bazhang : installing wordpress onto root, hve to move a few files
<Steil> bazhang: can you link me to vista looks?
<Kingsy101> Pici - yea it does
<Kingsy101> <IfModule mod_php5.c> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3 AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Kingsy101> </IfModule>
<GPL> ziroday, the command just runs , no window opens up
<bazhang> Steil, just look for the most downloaded, its up there
<Steil> can you send me link?
<Steil> my english no good
<bazhang> Steil, bit busy atm
<Pici> Kingsy101: And that file is symlinked from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ as well?
<jonny_b> Hello....Sometimes when typing on a web page a search box pops up at the bottom of the browser like a search this page thing.I dont know how i activate it each time so can someone tell me how to get rid of it?
<Steil> please im at work
<Kingsy101> Pici - I have no idea
<Steil> my boss going fire me put linux on computer at work
<Kingsy101> how do I check ?
<Steil> i need help
<mike3> I'm trying to get talk to work and it's not working. :) I have tried both inetd.conf and xinetd.d conf files. Both are not working. The weird thing is, that talk has been working no problem for the last 2 months.
<GPL> ziroday: LAMP is installed as root, so to do anything like moving files , editing them or such, it's necessary to login as root :(
<IdleOne> Steil, bad idea
<masquerade> Jangal: do you automount devices?
<Steil> plz help
<Davey> can anyone help me with my hardy python install issue? http://pastebin.com/m3f067e3a
<Jangal> yes
<Pici> Kingsy101: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<Jangal> well
<Steil> if i get fire
<Steil> i have no job
<Steil> and my wife and kid starve
<Jangal> it is not mounted
<Steil> well i dont have kid yet
<Steil> but my wife be mad
<FloodBot3> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jangal> unless I press on it
<b3rz3rk3r> jonny_b, thats an option in Firefox which you can disable from the tools menu
<Jangal> but then it mounts automatically
<Jangal> ntfs partition
<IdleOne> Steil, please stop
<jonny_b> ok b3rz..thanks
<masquerade> Jangal: oke...
<Kingsy101> Pici - lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 2009-08-14 13:58 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
<ziroday> GPL: when doing gksudo nautilus --no-desktop does a window appear requesting for your password?
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to make my computer use vlan 4095 in ubuntu but it's giving me an out-of-range error. Is there a reason for this?
<GPL> ziroday :( Nope.
<jcmarini> just installed GRR rss reader. anyone know recommended apps?
<Jangal> oh, and masquerade do you know how to get back desktop icons without restarting X?
<ddn> how can add the hidp module?
<masquerade> Jangal: try "   sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends   "
<henio> hello people I have strange problem on ubuntu 9.04, when I play BSD Robots 2.26.1 sometimes robots after move draw in new position but last position i also drawn. Can anybody help me?
<work> hi! i have a problem with my network configuration. can somebody help me please?
<masquerade> Jangal: the desktop icons should actually come back when nautilus is restarted
<GPL> ziroday: the command just runs , sometimes it asks for a password, sometimes not.. depends upon the time-out [based when i previously logined as root or entered the password]
<Pici> Kingsy101: This is a reach, but could you try to close your browser and try it again?
<masquerade> !ask | work
<ubottu> work: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jangal> masquerade, gvfs-backends is already the newest version.
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3r: i have resize my ext4 and get 2 gb space from it as unalocated space. now how could i add it in my swap space
<ziroday> GPL: yes that is correct, but nautilus should still open up. I'm not sure sorry
<masquerade> Jangal: i am not sure, but i think reinstalling this backage should help. i will test it, one second
<Kingsy101> Pici - sure
<Jangal> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> shahzad, using the gparted livecd just extend the swap space
<Kingsy101> Pici - yea still no chaage
<masquerade> Jangal: no, this does not make sense, you would have to install nautilus.
<Kingsy101> change*
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html Steil
<masquerade> Jangal: im sorry, i cant help you with this
<b3rz3rk3r> breakfast time, bbl
<masquerade> b3rz3rk3r: bon appetite
<work> sorry. I am setting up a local webserver on ubuntu server. Now it's installed in VMWare, but it can't resolve domain names. If I ping google.de, it doesn't work. If I ping the IP address of google it works. I am new to linux.
<shahzad> b3rz3rk3r: once again i have to use live cd. no other solution?
<AncientSocrates> HAS ANYONE CLICKED ON EVONY?
<ikonia> AncientSocrates: what ?
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, no its offtopic here
<AncientSocrates> evony online
<AncientSocrates> a @@ game
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, please stop
<ikonia> AncientSocrates: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<IdleOne> !ot > AncientSocrates
<ubottu> AncientSocrates, please see my private message
<Pici> Kingsy101: I'm really not sure what to suggest at this point, thats nearly the same setup as my site and I have phpmyadmin working
<AncientSocrates> btw
<henio> hello people I have strange problem on ubuntu 9.04, when I play BSD Robots 2.26.1 sometimes robots after move draw in new position but last position i also drawn. Can anybody help me?
<AncientSocrates> ubuntu sucks
<Kingsy101> crap
<IdleOne> AncientSocrates, thank you, move along now
<Kingsy101> :(
<Steil> ok i found the thing look like vista but i cant figure it make work
<Steil> plz hel pme boss is coming in 20 minutes!!
<masquerade> Jangal: maybe theres something wrong with the computer:/// prefix
<mazda01> how do i register a nickname again? i tried /help register in xchat but it said no such command.
<zaleth> AUSTRALIA CONF 1800 658 960 PIN 868982
<bazhang> Steil, follow the instructions on the link I gave you.
<ziroday> mazda01: /msg nickserv register help
<lstarnes> ziroday: that's not it
<masquerade> mazda01: type /msg nickserv register help
<bazhang> zaleth, ??
<lstarnes> masquerade: /msg nickserv help register
<Sneaky-Jesus> Steil: Why did you install Linux on work computer?
<lstarnes> oops.
<zaleth> conference bazhang
<masquerade> lstarnes: oh, oke^^
<ziroday> lstarnes: oh woops, I always get something the wrong way round :)
<lstarnes> mazda01: /msg nickserv help register
<JayAFK> I've been given a Sony Vaio notebook ModNum PCG-9G1Lthat has had it's hdd wiped ("Operating System not found").  I've been told that it was running linux before.  I've downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 but am currently out of blank CDs.  I've heard that it's possible to install OS via USB.  Comments via /msg are good.
<Jangal> masquerade, ok thank you.
<Boohbah> Sneaky-Jesus: i installed gentoo on my work computer
<work> it's my local developer machine
<mazda01> REGISTER protegees01 dansnewaddress@gmail.com
<bazhang> mazda01, use the server window
<masquerade> Jangal: no prob
<Kingsy101> Pici - so what should I do? uninstall everything and start again or something ?
<lstarnes> mazda01: you need to put "/msg NickServ" before that, and you should probably change your password
<GPL> JayAFK, sure, try Ubuntu Live USB Creator and load the iso image onto your USP stick , and look in your bios, if it supports Boot from USB, btw, most computers do so..
<mazda01> wow, that was stupid, it just put my password in pain sight.
<kaosushijin> Heyo.
<mazda01> pain=plain
<kaosushijin> hunter2
<Keiffer> Hi. How can i get a list of all my installed packeges in Synaptic? I want to reinstall my Ubuntu but to have all the programs too
<lstarnes> !cloning | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> Kingsy101: The only other thing we didn't check was to see that /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load exists, but I bet it does..
<ltcabral> hey i need a virtual machine to run suse, whats a good one in ubuntu?
<mazda01> lstarnes, trying to change it now.
<bazhang> ltcabral, virtualbox-ose in repos
<mazda01> thanks
<jack__> since i installed linux, my windows xp cant connect to w lan anymore
<Keiffer> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ikonia> jack__: linux has no bearing on your windows install
<jack__> oh
<kaosushijin> ikonia: Unless it corrupts your NTFS filesystem
<Keiffer> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Kingsy101> LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so  <-- thats the contents
<hafiz> hey guys
<hafiz> is taht 9.04 distribution is on?
<jack__> so ubuntu has nothing to deal with it?
<ikonia> jack__: correct
<IdleOne> jack__, not normaly
<bazhang> hafiz, please clarify
<jack__> oke thanks, than i have to find another way
<ikonia> jack__: two seperate operating systems that don't touch each other
<DoomHack2009> hello
<hafiz> i just update my update manager
<binarymutant> what's the point in sources.list.distUpgrade ?
<jack__> oke then i download the service pack and install it again. hope that this will hepl
<JayCoyote> oh yes, I 'd be installing from an HP Pavilion that's on the ancient side.
<jonny_b> another question,when i type if i accidently hit the touch pad i continue typing else where...so anoying if you havent realised it...how can i change this?
<GPL> jack_ : ##windows is a better place to ask about it.
<hafiz> bazhang: is new distribution 9.10 is available?
<Pici> Kingsy101: I'm really not sure whats going on then, it looks like it should be working.  You could try asking again in a bit, or maybe seeking help in #httpd (apache's channel)
<kaosushijin> Has anyone been having trouble with Hamachi lately?
<bazhang> hafiz, not until October
<lstarnes> binarymutant: that might be saved from the previous version of ubuntu that you were using
<JayCoyote> the HP is running XP Home
<hafiz> o ok
<henio> is there anyone willing to help with strange problem ;) ?
<veasmkii_> lols
<GPL> .ask | henio
<binarymutant> lstarnes, ty
<IdleOne> henio, does it concern ubuntu?
<henio> yes
<IdleOne> ask away
<solaiman> hi
<hafiz> hey, does ubuntu need anti virus?
<henio> I have strange problem on ubuntu 9.04, when I play BSD Robots 2.26.1 sometimes robots after move draw in new position but last position i also drawn. Can anybody help me?
<ajudd4u> no
<ntn> hafiz: no
<IdleOne> hafiz, no
<geirha> !antivirus | hafiz
<ubottu> hafiz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ntn> hafiz: you can install one anyway if you really want to called clamav
<bazhang> hafiz, not usually unless you are a mail server for windows or such
<ntn> yeah
<henio> its kind of graphics problem
<hafiz> ok
<bazhang> henio, give many details
<masteraslan> for some reason my firefox will not boot with out sudo any ideas?
<GPL> hafiz : no, but if you share your desktop with friends, and share a lot of files over the internet, it's recommended to install one .
<hafiz> thx for the info guys
<Kingsy101> Pici - np, Thanks for the help man :)
<Steil> Sneaky-Jesus: i did it cuz every1 told me it was better than windows
<Steil> but it look different
<Steil> im going to get in troube;
<Keiffer> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hafiz> does virus from windows can affect linux?
<lstarnes> hafiz: generally, no
<ntn> hafiz: no
<IdleOne> Steil, DO NOT INSTALL LINUX if the computer does not belong to you
<Sneaky-Jesus> Steil: it's not that simple, it's a completely different OS from Windows, virtually everything is different
<hafiz> but its not necessary to instal rite?
<lstarnes> hafiz: they could possibly affect applications in wine
<Steil> i dont have windows disc
<hafiz> i just uninstall my wine
<hafiz> haha
<Steil> does someone have windows disc i can put on?
<hafiz> Steil: what windows?
<Steil> or how do i get the work programs to run again?
<MadGirl> hmmm... windows is wrong
<IdleOne> hafiz, no
<Irishmanluke> steil: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+(LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-)?content=42697
<Steil> it call citrix something
<henio> I am talking about this old fashion Robots game, when I move robots relocate so new robot is drawn after each move, however many times robot is also drawn on previous place
<bazhang> Steil, of course not. please take chat elsewhere
<hafiz> Steil: windows version?
<Steil> hafiz: i think it windows NT
<Sneaky-Jesus> Steil: Ask the IT staff at your work
<Steil> it says built for windows NT on the box
<Steil> we dont have IT
<ntn> henio: try turning compiz off
<bazhang> hafiz, Steil #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Steil> im just the guy here
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Steil> im at work i need it fixed
<IdleOne> hafiz, we do not distribute windows here
<Steil> i work at home
<henio> ok
<FloodBot3> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hafiz> sory for talking bout windows anyway
<JayCoyote> Steil *is* their IT guy
<Steil> boss is coming to look at my computer
<hafiz> just mean to help
<Steil> because i ahvent been doing work
<GPL> IdleOne: LOL @ windows distribution.
<bazhang> Steil, please stop
<ajudd4u> try to install wine
<iplaythisgam> I'm trying to mount an iso "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename destination"  gives wrong fs type  error.  When i do "file filename"  it comes back as data.  How do i mount this type of .iso?
<_zoom> help me >>  dual boot..--->> for XP BOOTMGR misssing?
<ajudd4u> that might work for his programs that run on windows
<ntn> _zoom: what?
<Steil> ok
<geirha> iplaythisgam: Then the iso is corrupt. Not much to do about that.
<Steil> how i put wine?
<henio> well after turning visual effects to none, robots work perfectly
<Irishmanluke> sudo aptitude install wine ?
<hafiz> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<_zoom> ntn, : I HAVE DUAL BOOT....  ON BOOTING XP ERROR COME  BOOTMGR MISSING
<Pici> !enter | _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iplaythisgam> ive come across 3 in the last 2 days from different sources like that. Sure theres not another possibility?
<ntn> _zoom: put your xp cd back in, go to the command prompt for it and type Bootrec.exe /FixMBR
<ntn> to fix it
<geirha> iplaythisgam: Are you sure they are supposed to be isos, and not some proprietary windows disk image format?
<_zoom> ntn, : but dats gives error 18 of maximum cylinder support by bios
<bazhang> _zoom, ##windows for windows help
<ntn> _zoom: what are you trying to dualboot? ubuntu and windows?
<Irishmanluke> Steil: not everything will run in wine, however you could run windows on top of ubuntu in a virtual machine using vboxx
<iplaythisgam> might be a rip off a blueray would that screw things up?
<ntn> Irishmanluke: I love vbox :3
<_zoom> ntn, : windows xp and ubuntu 9.04
<viper_> chat
<vivxone> how cani install computer janitor in my ubuntu 8.04
<vivxone> its is utility provided in ubuntu 9.04
<ntn> _zoom: did you try fixing the mbr like I said? and it gives you that error still?
<ntn> why not just use grub?
<Steil> how is vbox use?
<_zoom> ntn, : i fixed MBR and den my grub was gone i driectly boot into xp
<Irishmanluke> Steil: first sudo aptitude install vbox
<thiebaude> vivxone, was it in synaptic?
<Steil> what is sudo?
<MadGirl> i guess sudo is NOT root
<ntn> Steil: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/VirtualBox2.png <- it looks like this
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bazhang> Irishmanluke, its virtualbox-ose
<geirha> iplaythisgam: No, but the program that made the image may
<ntn> it's free to download from http://www.virtualbox.org
<ntn> I recommend you get it from the site, and not from the repo
<hafiz> sd
<ntn> as the repo one doesn't have proper usb support and so on
<Irishmanluke> Steil: first go to applications, accesories terminal and then type sudo aptitude install vbox-ose
<_zoom> ntn, : again i restored grub but again got same error of BOOTMGR,,,,,errors
<vivxone> no its preinstalled in ubuntu 9.04 and i want to install  in  ubuntu8.04
<bazhang> Irishmanluke, thats not the correct command
<Isaacariah> hello all
<DoomHack2009> install audio nubuntu
<Steil> irish there is not that there
<Steil> i am using ubuntu edgy eft
<bazhang> DoomHack2009, #nubuntu for nubuntu support
<DoomHack2009>  comman install audio nubuntu
<ntn> Steil: ...what are you trying to do?
<Irishmanluke> Steil: oh sorry wrong package name sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<JayCoyote> so.  not going to get a reply.  thanks a lot.
<iplaythisgam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253158/      how would i tell what prog made it?
<Steil> no
<Steil> there is not terminal
<Steil> in applications stuff
<Steil> im using edgy eft ubuntu 10
<bazhang> Steil, that is no longer supported
<ntn> _zoom: there shouldn't be any bootmgr errors...try reinstalling ubuntu again and make sure you check to see that grub is being installed
<Steil> how i change?
<geirha> iplaythisgam: Ask the source (person who made it)
<ntn> Steil: what are you trying to do?
<Steil> i want wine
<vivxone> how cani install computer janitor in my ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Steil, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<thiebaude> !install
<Steil> so i can d my work
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_zoom> ntn:plz come to private chat..
<vivxone> how cani install computer janitor in my ubuntu 8.04
<vivxone> its preinstalled in ubuntu 9.04 and i want to install  in  ubuntu8.04
<ntn> Steil: ...download virtualbox, install xp inside of it
<ntn> use xp properly
<ntn> without wine
<Steil> no
<Steil> but
<thiebaude> vivxone, it might not be available for 8.04
<Steil> they tell me my ubuntu 10 is not support
<Steil> its edgy guy eft
<ikonia> Steil: edgy has end of lifed
<ntn> Steil: http://www.virtualbox.org   <- go download it
<ntn> it is supported
<vivxone> are y  sure
<ntn> yes
<vivxone> are u sure
<Steil> how do i get alive ubunut?
<vivxone> ???
<thiebaude> vivxone, might not
<IdleOne> Steil, www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Steil: download a supported version, such as 8.04 or 9.04
<_zoom> ntn:reply plz
<vivxone> any one here
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] My Pidgin appears after each reboot anew although I exited it before. What should I do so that it does not open automatically at every reboot?
<Steil> ok
<vivxone> to tell me
<bazhang> vivxone, yes
<vivxone> how cani install computer janitor in my ubuntu 8.04
<Steil> why do i want version 4
<vivxone> its preinstalled in ubuntu 9.04 and i want to install  in  ubuntu8.04
<ikonia> vivxone: what's the problem
<Steil> i already have 10
<ikonia> Steil: you don't you want 8.04 or 9.04
<ikonia> Steil: use 9.10 if you want, but it's not supported
<Pharsalus> bullgard, remove it from menu>prefernces>startup Applications
<bazhang> ikonia, he means 6.10
<ikonia> ooh
<Steil> o
<Steil> o i see
<Pharsalus> Sorry, menu>system>pref... etc
<Steil> k can i just change this one to that one
<ikonia> Steil: 6.10 is end of lifed, which means no longer in active support
<Steil> i dont have any empty cds
<ikonia> Steil: it would be better to do a clean install but you can go through a long upgrade process
<ikonia> !upgrade > Steil
<ubottu> Steil, please see my private message
<bazhang> Steil, yes. get it from www.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> Steil, edgy is version 6.10 not version 10 ( there is no version 10 yet)
<vivxone> bazhang : is it possible  :-D
<Steil> when does version 10 come out?
<ikonia> vivxone: is what possible ?
<Isaacariah> xchat, like it
<Irishmanluke> Steil: what you really need is a windows install for work, when you installed ubuntu, you used the entire disk?
<bazhang> vivxone, not likely
<geirha> Steil: To upgrade 6.10 to a supported version you have to first upgrade to 7.04, then to 7.10, then to 8.04
<ikonia> Steil: version 10 does not exist
<thiebaude> !version
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> w0rmh0le, ??
<vivxone> ikonia : to install computer janitor in ubuntu 8.04
<Steil> Irishmanluke: yeah i downloaded sex stuff on computer so i erase whole computer
<ikonia> vivxone: what is computer janitor ? I'm not aware of that application
<zaggynl> uhm
<sanguisdex> I am installing ubuntu for me mom and she is a user of windows classic can any one poit me to a theme that would make her most confortable?
<Tniffoc> What option should I use with "mdf2iso" in order to turn a package which includes a .mdf and a .mds file into a .iso file?
<ikonia> sanguisdex: search gnome-look.org see what works for you
<sanguisdex> ikonia: fair enough
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * thomg gives me Bill Gates' underpants
<bullgard> Pharsalus: There is no Pidgin entry in System > Preferences > Startup Applications > (Startup Applications Preferences).
<sanguisdex> will do
<vivxone> ikonia : its an application givenin ubuntu 9.04 to remove the packages autmatically which i am not using or r no longer in use
<bazhang> thomg, disable that script please
<ikonia> vivxone: then don't use it if you're not using it
<Tniffoc> What option should I use with "mdf2iso" in order to turn a package which includes a .mdf and a .mds file into a .iso file?
<ikonia> vivxone: ubuntu has a package manager that is very good
<ikonia> !synaptic > vivxone
<ubottu> vivxone, please see my private message
<minttux> is it possible to enable and config vnc from command line?
<Dr_Willis> minttux:  yes.. by using a vncserver like vnc4server, or tightvnc
<Tniffoc> What option should I use with "mdf2iso" in order to turn a package which includes a .mdf and a .mds file into a .iso file?
<bazhang> Tniffoc, dont repeat so quickly
<Kingsy101> can someone help me? I was just trying to get apache and phpmyadmin working on my ubuntuu machine, when I did a re-start now my machine wont boot
<thomg> bazhang I apologize... I wasn't aware of it.
<geirha> minttux: You might want to look at !freenx as well
<minttux> Dr_Willis: the ubuntu has one of them in remt desktop
<Kingsy101> it comes up with a couple of error msges aftr the bar nearly gets to full on the screen that says ubuntu (you know the orange bar)
<minttux> remote desktop
<Kingsy101> one error is No resume image, doing normal boot
<Kingsy101> then it gives me an option to log in which works but its just command line
<Steil> does anyone know where i can make webcam go on webpage
<Steil> and record video same time
<Tniffoc> What option should I use with "mdf2iso" in order to turn a package which includes a .mdf and a .mds file into a .iso file?
<Horusofoz> Hey :) I installed Ubuntu 9.04 to an external hard drive thinking it would be stand alone. However when I rebooted I got GRUB error 21 without the drive plugged in. Can anyone tell me how to remove GRUB from host system (Not mine) and install ubuntu to my external hard drive and have GRUB on it so that I can install Ubuntu to it and run on any pc that boots from USB.
<iplaythisgam> geirha  i found an mds would that help?
<geirha> iplaythisgam: No idea what that is
<marcelo_> hi, I've sent a mail to mail gmail using mailx, How long does it take to this e-mail to come to my gmail?
<Isaacariah> dont suppose I can set xchat to save my network/channels list and auto rejoin next time I run?
<Megra_> marcelo_, it's quick, but your mail may be stopped by spam-filters ...
<ecolitan> how can I modify the control file of a .deb file ?
<DoomHack2009> merci a tous
<marcelo_> Megra_, Sendmail is configured by default to let send remote e-mails?
<GPL> is phpmyadmin included in LAMP package ? i could'nt see phpmyadmin @ http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<shay27> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.04 & windows xp on the save hdd, i would like to scan my windows partition from virus from time to time , does ubuntu have some tool for scanning virus on ntfs/windows system ?
<bazhang> Isaacariah, sure you can, go to network list under xchat and edit the freenode server joined channel list
<Horusofoz> Can anyone help remove grub please?
<Syirrus> shay27: no that I'm aware of
<Isaacariah> thanks bazhang
<Tniffoc> What option should I use with "mdf2iso" in order to turn a package which includes a .mdf and a .mds file into a .iso file?
<|saacariah> cool
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install the packages that are there in my system in my friends system
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Micheil> uh, G'day, I'm trying to find out more information about configuring of Video4Linux2's v4l2src script/command thing.. and #v4l doesn't seem to be of much help
<bullgard> Is there a NetworkManager backport available for Ubuntu 8.04.3?
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; i didnt understand the code
<Kingsy101> can someone help me? I was just trying to get apache and phpmyadmin working on my ubuntuu machine, when I did a re-start now my machine wont boot
<Kingsy101> it comes up with a couple of error msges aftr the bar nearly gets to full on the screen that says ubuntu (you know the orange bar)
<Kingsy101> has anyone seen this error before - init:trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/**a very long number with letters here seperated by -***
<Kingsy101> thats one of the errors
<Kingsy101> I am stuck and I need to get on my pc
<oguncak> hi friends. how can i assign the microsoft button on my keyboard as the applications starter (as the ubuntu start menu key)???
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, copy and paste aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages ( in Terminal ) then move the text file it creates to your friends computer
<Adremelech|Lapto> Kingsy101, i doubt it has anything to do with apache and phpmyadmin
<Kingsy101> but its just kicking me out to ths command line prompt
<Kingsy101> yea I know I was just saying that wwas the last thing I did before I re-started
<Micheil> Kingsy101: I'm possibly wrong, but usually anything to do with /dev/ is one of the devices attached to your computer
<zaggynl> Kingsy101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004906
<Kingsy101> so its a hardware issue?
<Micheil> Kingsy101: did you plug in any extra hardware?
<Kingsy101> nope
<bullgard> oguncak: The Ubuntu start menu key is Alt+F1.
<pottedmeat> what is better?  openoffice or staroffice
<Guest26759> for ubuntu 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-14-generic, how can I get the ehci_hcd module so that I can use modprobe ehci_hcd in order to be able to see my usb hdd ("320GB my passport") ?
<Micheil> pottedmeat: I think openoffice, but I've not really used staroffice
<oguncak> yes allright.. thanks.. but cant i change that the way i want it to be?
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; okk...i didnt mean this one...i want to transfer some packages like vlc etc...so how do i do that
<enzotib> uff
<mazda01> Guest26759, that module should just load by default, are you saying that it's not loaded?
<bullgard> oguncak: Yes, you can. But I do not know, how (at this moment).
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, you can download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<onexused> Currently, the volume, mute keys on my laptop control the PCM channel, no matter what I set gnome volume control's channel to.  How can I change which  one the volume and mute keys affect?
<oguncak> thanks bullgard.
<KittyBoots> How do I find out the dpi of my resolution?
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; the fact is my friend doesn't have internet connection...i have the packages in my system...but i dont know at which location are the  packages...that i can copy in my removable drive and install in his system
<mazda01> onexused, are you using gnome alsa mixer?
<Guest26759> mazda01: if I do lsmod | grep ehci_hcd, nothing is shown, so I would say it is not loaded
<alankila> KittyBoots: measure the inner area with a ruler and divide the horizontal resolution by that value?
<alankila> EDID values are supposed to contain the physical dimensions, so maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log says something about this
<onexused> mazda01: It appears so.
<mazda01> onexused, actually, it's under system, preferences, sound, then just click multiple things like PCM, Master by holding the control key, that will then make those things change when you use the mute and volume buttons i believe
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Horusofoz> Can some please help. I installed Ubuntu to an portable external hard drive. I thought it would be a portable OS however when I removed the drive and rebooted the pc there was a GRUB 21 error and XP would not load. Can some please help:-(
<onexused> mazda01: That solved my problem.  Thank you very much.
<mazda01> Guest26759, yeah, i would say it's not loaded then. you can add it to /etc/modules.conf if ubuntu uses that still
<mazda01> onexused, no problem, just pay it forward
<Pehrzwago> onko tää nyt se irkki?
<mazda01> Guest26759, i guess debian an ubuntu use the /etc/modules  file, so put it in there
<bazhang> !fi | Pehrzwago
<ubottu> Pehrzwago: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<genii> !fi | Pehrzwago
<Micheil> where would I find the config files for Video4Linux 2?
<IdleOne> Horusofoz, insert the windows cd and chose to repair windows, when prompted type fixmbr and windows should reboot normally
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; i checked it...but i dont seem to find the vlc package though vlc is installed in my system
<Guest26759> mazda01: ok, but what shall I put in the /etc/modules? :)
<Kingsy101> thanks that post worked great ;)
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, then go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it
<Horusofoz> IdleOne: I don't have a XP disc. It came pre-installed on the machine :(
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; can you tell me why isn't there in my syste,
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; can you tell me why isn't there in my system
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, because you dont need it once it is installed
<vinaygeorgian> hi
<Guest26759> mazda01: just simply add a line with ehci_hcd ?
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; so you mean it gets deleted automatically once it is installed
<IdleOne> PerryArmstrong, no but you probably ran the computer janitor or did a apt-get autoremove and it deleted the package
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; so once i remove it from my repositore and try to reinstall it..then it has to download again..which generally doesn't happen
<lyhana8> why does jaunty doesn't detect my touchpad ?
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, why not just remaster a livecd with the packages you want
<bazhang> !remaster > PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong, please see my private message
<Kingsy101> one thing tho, its a stupid one really, I have just done apt-get install gdm again cos it got removed and now there isnt a little log-out option to the right of the clock.. how do I get this back ?
<Horusofoz> IdleOne: Is there another possible avenue?
<IdleOne> none that I know but that doesnt mean there isnt
<IdleOne> Horusofoz, ^^
<Kurlon> Question, got a system that doesn't want to mount root at boot thanks to it being a USB device, and the module not being part of initramfs... cute.  I'm in the initramfs busybox, is there much I can do from here or do I get to try and re-rig this by reinstalling and manually adding that module in before rebooting?
<Kurlon> cute, won't even let me mount /boot...
<StupidWeasel> Humm, is there an easy way to revert to xserver 1.5 without having to install Intrepid?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; thats cool...i think aptoncd is also good
<Horusofoz> :'(
<StupidWeasel> This laptop has a Ati X200M chip, and the drivers have been depreciated. xserver 1.6 hates the most recent drivers.
<Micheil> does anyone at all know about configuring webcams using v4l2?
<piksi> is there a way to automount nfs partitions automagically only after connecting to a certain lan network?
<StupidWeasel> The open drivers work, but I get the feeling that the CPU is taking up an awful lot of the work :(
<deadprogrammer> hello ubuntu people
 * StupidWeasel throws a phoenix down at deadprogrammer  =P
<Kingsy101> so does anyone know what I need to install to get that little GUI logout back in the top right corner ?
<shashwatpns> when i open the root terminal,I put my passwaord and then .............................. nothing happens. Help Pleas
<Micheil> piksi: if you have those drives attached to a machine, which has an ssh server, you could trying using sshfs/fuse, that works pretty good
<shashwatpns> please*
<deadprogrammer> anyone have experience with troubles related to upgrading module-init-tools?
<Micheil> piksi: otherwise, try looking into fstab options
<tarass> I have dozens of images that I'd like to print, is there a command line way to aggregate all files into a big pdf or .ps?
<Micheil> tarass: there is a utility for that.. let me find it's name
<StupidWeasel> F-spot is also fairly good at bulk printing. But it's graphical.
<_zoom> why my compiz doesnt work in kubuntu but it works in ubuntu
<tarass> Btw, do you know any soft that would split and then print a very large image?
<fluurp> _zoom: have u already installed the compiz managerß
<fluurp> ?
<piksi> tarass: rasterbator
<Guest26759> mazda01, you still there?
<Micheil> tarass: Try pdftk
<tarass> lol, lpr does it!!!
<Micheil> tarass: it has joining and splitting options, as well as a heap of other stuff
<migg137> how do i use hotkeys to rotate my screen
<piksi> _zoom: why are you trying to use compiz under kubuntu when kwin has its own compositing?
<_zoom> fluurp, : ya but it was not working in kubuntu
<_zoom> jst testing
<Kurlon> ok, making progress... I've got wget and ifconfig... but no way to set a route...
<Micheil> tarass: pdftk has lots of other stuff besides just that.. like compression, encryption, and decryption
<Guest26759> anyone has any idea on why the modprobe ehci_hcd returns FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found. ?
<Guest26759> (regarding ubuntu 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-14-generic)
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how I add the little button to the right of the clock that said log out ?
<Kingsy101> its gone for some reason
<Micheil> Kingsy101: right click on the panel and select add
<Micheil> Kingsy101: it's just another panel widget / item
<Kingsy101> Micheil - I have tried that
<Kingsy101> its not the right thing
<Micheil> it should be there
<Lunixed> I have recently installed ubuntu 9.04 . today i installed the nvidia drivers and ccsm . When i try to rotate the desktop cube only 2 sides of desktops appear but my number of workspaces are 4
<Kingsy101> if you add log out to the panel that shows up as just a square red button
<bazhang> Lunixed, you need to set in ccsm not on workspace switcher
<majnoon> ok here what happened ;; i goofed up libGLcore.so what packages i need to fix it ??
<aamir_> where is sql room , i am new in this msger
<HarmKui> aamir_ #sql
<Kingsy101> whereas the thing that was on there before actually said the words logout and gave you a little drop down menu of things to do.. like log out suspend shut down
<Micheil> aamir_: try ##sql
<Kingsy101> etcetc
<aamir_> thank you sir
<Kingsy101> Micheil - do you know what I mean ?
<mazda01> Guest26759, it appears in the forum here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233936  looks like he solved it by upgrading his kernel
<LioN_LX> Need help with audio delay in games
<Kingsy101> or does anyone know what I mean for that matter ?
<deadprogrammer> when apt-get upgrade fails, is there a simple way to revert?
<random-hunter> anybody know of a channel for ubuntu games?
<Padhu> hi
<majnoon> ok here what happened ;; i goofed up libGLcore.so what packages i need to fix it ??
<Guest26759> mazda01, yes, I've read that already, but he also mentions that he has graphic problems after that kernel upgrade
<axos88> Hi! In makefiles, how can i make a variable be calculated at startup, not when it's referenced? I would like to do something like date := `date +%y%m%s%H%M%S`, but it's only expanded when referenced, the so date will be different...
<Guest26759> mazda01, I was just wondering, wh can't I load the module manually?
<Guest78314> firefox wont play audio thru my usb headset
<LioN_LX> Need help with audio delay in games
<oldude67> Guest26759, what video card do you have?
<pleasuredom> hi
<Guest78314> hi
<tarass> can you control printing quality with lpr?
<fluurp> goddamn, my winxp is running stable like a rock unlike my ubuntu
<Guest26759> oldude67, a very old one, nVidia GeForce 4 or something like that
<pleasuredom> guest78314 try to use pulse audio server
<majnoon> what package contains libGLcore.so ??
<Guest78314> <pleasuredom> how do i do that?
<genii> majnoon: Query packages.ubuntu.com to find out
<LioN_LX> Need help with audio delay in games
<_zoom> can i play cs in ubuntu?
<fluurp> _zoom: install WINE
<LioN_LX> _zoom, yes with cedega or wine
<Padhu> alt+ctl+ arrow keys to rotate work space
<bazhang> check the appdb _zoom
<pleasuredom> guest 78314 install with synaptic
<bazhang> !appdb > _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom, please see my private message
<LioN_LX> _zoom, yes with cedega or wine
<LioN_LX> Need help with audio delay in games
<Micheil> Kingsy101: I don't think it exists anymore
<Guest26759> also, is there a place with something like a milestone or release date for the next ubuntu kernel image ?
<_zoom> but it lags a lot
<Micheil> _zoom: use virtualbox?
<bazhang> _zoom, check in #winehq
<Kurlon> ok, wget functions, woot!
<Micheil> repartition and install windows on one partition?
<LioN_LX> Need help with audio delay in games
<mazda01> Guest26759, it appears as though it's not installed on your system. have you done a sudo find / -name ehci_hcd
<Micheil> LioN_LX: yeah, try using PulseAudio sound server instead of Arts, Alsa, or Jack
<Aciago> hi
<Micheil> LioN_LX: pulse is a low-latency audio server
<mazda01> Guest26759, it's weird, i just checked my lsmod | grep ehci   and that module isn't loaded for me either but my usb drive plugged in is seen
<id10t> 'lo all
<Guest22739> lu
<LioN_LX> Micheil: but pulse just kill my sound
<_zoom> thnx
<Guest26759> mazda01, no, I've done an updatedb and a locate ehci_hcd but nothing is found
<Micheil> odd
<id10t> i've got a kiosk system using 8.10 and I can't keep the screen (X) from blanking...
<Micheil> LioN_LX: have you got it configured correctly?
<id10t> any suggestions?
<Micheil> id10t: hmm.. turned off the screensaver?
<_zoom> how can i make my own chat client free of cost?
<Kurlon> back in the installer, so I didn't lock myself out... now I just get to reinstall from scratch again, joy. : )
<Dr_Willis> also depends on what games. i guess
<Guest26759> mazda01, well, maybe your usb device is not using ehci_hcd?
<Micheil> _zoom: write it yourself
<LioN_LX> Micheil: without pulse everything just works fine... just the games don't work correctly
<Dr_Willis> _zoom:  make an irc client.. or learn about jabber perhaps.
<Micheil> or learn Strophe / JavaScript
<id10t> Micheil, yup, at least i think so - the kiosk user is locked down, no panels, etc. so I made the change on a un-restriced account and copied the resulting .gconf directories/files to the kiosk user (and then fixed permissions)
<SirFunk> hey, i have this client (well.. had like 2 years ago) who is a total computer-moron. Well now he needs help. He's running linux. I have ssh setup on his computer but it seems that int he last 2 years there has been some changes to his network (new router/reset router) so i can't ssh throuhg his firewall. There's no way that i can talk him through configuring port forwarding on his router. Are there any clever ways i can get remote access to his compute
<SirFunk> r that are EASY for him to setup?
<LioN_LX> Micheil: I'll try with pulse...
<Micheil> id10t: umm.. why not un "lockdown" it, and then fix it?
<Padhu> modeprobe is an command for loading modules on the fly. it require vendor and product id and also pointer
<mazda01> Guest26759, yeah, mine is using usb_storage
<id10t> SirFunk, if you have a server out there with ssh he could do a port forwarding on the command line - just email him the command
<id10t> Micheil, well, its not fixing the un-restricted user either
<SirFunk> id10t: the router is a linksys or some kind of off the shelf job.. not a linux router
<Micheil> id10t: I don't know then.. I'm busy trying to find the config files for V4L
<Micheil> (video4linux)
<SirFunk> id10t: oh, did you mean ssh port forwarding?
<id10t> SirFunk, you can forward ports from a remote host to your local machine via arguments on a ssh command ... ssh -R2222:localhost:22 username@remotehost
<SirFunk> yeah that's a good idea
<id10t> Micheil, well, thanks for the help
<SirFunk> i'll have to make him an account on my server
<Micheil> SirFunk: you could use dropbox and a shared file, or irc
<fluurp> could it be, that my nvidia8600 can cause a "system freeze" ?
<Micheil> or any other IM application
<Guest26759> mazda01, look at my dmesg after boot time and after usb hdd is plugged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251359/
<Micheil> where would I find the config files for Video4Linux 2?
<SirFunk> id10t: that command would make port 2222 on my server forwarded to 22 on his desktop, right?
<Guest26759> mazda01, it keeps shutting itself down every 2 seconds and restart again
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  the 'drop.io' site also has a neat chat feature
<SirFunk> Dr_Willis: checking that out now
<id10t> SirFunk, believe so, it will be listening on localhost 2222
<SirFunk> i need to see his screen
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  see http://drop.io/dr_willis
<cordor> I added pidign into start up application, but pidign doesn't autostart.
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  well in that case you JUST made it a lot harder... :)
<id10t> SirFunk, that can be done via screen
<Micheil> cordor: check your system log, it mightn't be starting correctly
<SirFunk> Dr_Willis: heh, yeah well i ahve vnc setup on his server too
<SirFunk> i think tryign to get him to type in the ssh command is the best bet
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  vncing over the wild internet is not secure.
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  ssh tunnles are good for that. :) but it will be slow/sluggish
<SirFunk> Dr_Willis: right, the problem was his firewall is nolonger port forwarding right, so i can't ssh in
<SirFunk> but i think ssh reverse portforwarding will be the right answer
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  he can ssh tunnle out to yours I think was suggested...
<Dr_Willis> SirFunk:  or have him enable port forwarding..  I guess...
<Padhu> remote desktop is the one. it require vnc server
<cordor> Micheil: thanks, which one do i look into?
<SirFunk> Dr_Willis: he's a complte computer moron.. he could never figure out what his local IP is let alone know how to enable port forwarding
<Micheil> cordor: all of them
<mazda01> Guest26759, i am looking into now. there's tons of google hits
<Padhu> tunnel in ssh is more secure
<Micheil> SirFunk: ifconfig
<Micheil> that'll find the local ip
<lb_> exit
<Guest26759> mazda01, interesting, I've been googling on this myself as well, but found nothing useful
<Micheil> oh man.. I wish I could workout how to configure video4linux so I could get this webcam working
<ntn> Guest26759: on what?
<slnoff> ds
<Guest26759> ntn, on "ubuntu my passport", "ubuntu ehci_hcd" and others
<Padhu> hamachi is the one for webcam
<Micheil> (small question, does one have to act like a new user or a whiny teenager to get help on things that should be pretty simple to find..?)
<ntn> yes
<Micheil> Padhu: hamachi?
<MadGirl> i think hamachi is the one for webcam
<Guest26759> ntn, my passport is the name of the usb hdd, it's made by western digital (I also searched after "ubuntu western digital my passport")
<Micheil> MadGirl: Hamachi?
<MadGirl> Hamachi is probably the one for webcam
<GPL> Installing phpmyadmin for LAMP on Ubuntu :-- which option should i choose : Configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?  Yes or No ? --
<mazda01> Guest26759, have you looked at lsusb? do you have both usb 2.0 and 1.1 hubs? have you tried different usb ports?
<Micheil> GPL: umm.. I wouldn't use the PMA install from the ubuntu repos, it's several versions out of date
<Padhu> yeah
<GPL> Michell : hmm, okay :)
<GPL> Micheil: phpmyadmin removed
<GPL> Micheil: now from where should i install it
<Micheil> GPL: then just go to their website, download it, and extract it into /var/www/ or whatever your webroot is
<GPL> oh good Michell : only extraction will do ??
<Micheil> GPL: then you need to edit the config file (as it should tell you in the README inside the package)
<mazda01> GPL, i used dbconfig-common. there's an issue where the phpmyadmin symlink doesn't get created though I think and you'll have to create it in /var/www/.  just install phpmyadmin and then see if you can access it through web browser, if not then do sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Guest26759> mazda01, yes, I've both 1.1 and 2.0 usb, but did not try different usb hubs
<Micheil> GPL: phpmyadmin is a php webapplication
<GPL> Michel: yeah.
<mazda01> Guest26759, i would try a different hub, maybe it only works on 2.0 or 1.1. you may get lucky. otherwise it appears to be a serious bug for people, maybe upgrading the kernel will help?
<Guest26759> mazda01, the lsusb shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/251343/
<danbhfive> mazda01: that's not an issue, that is a feature I believe.  It comes disabled by default.  I'm pretty sure to enable: sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin
<mazda01> Guest26759, oh, what do you mean a different hub? you've tried both 1.1 and 2.0 that should mean you tried both hubs i would think.
<cordor> Micheil: no, i didn't find anything about pidign
<Micheil> cordor: okay
<dpratt71> is this a good forum for a question about configuring a virtual monitor under ubuntu?
<Micheil> try checking your session saved
<Micheil> dpratt71: good luck
<dpratt71> @Micheil: thanks :)
<mazda01> danbhfive, i don't know about sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin, i just created the symlink and I was good to go.
<Guest26759> mazda01, no, sorry...I meant different USB slots or ports or...
<danbhfive> mazda01: yeah, I know that will work.  But it doesn't use the supplied apache.conf file.  Anyway, it was just FYI
<cordor> Micheil: it complains about i don't have /var/log/gdm, would it be the reason why pidign error message doesn't show up?
<Micheil> shouldn't be
<mazda01> danbhfive, you're saying that if I create a symlink it doesn't use which apache.conf file?
<KittyBoots> what are the commands I will need to display all running processes and kill them
<dpratt71> I don't think it's too complicated for a non-noob, but I'm ignorant of most things ubuntu/linux and the xrandr examples I've seen look like voodoo
<mazda01> KittyBoots, ps aux shows all running processes. im sure there's a better way. issue man ps to find out different syntax. you can kill a process by issuing sudo kill PIDHERE
<mazda01> dpratt71, so what is your question?
 * Kurlon grows old and dies waiting for 120gb to mkfs.ext2 over USB1.1...
<majnoon>  is there a way i can fix the libGLcore thing from a livve CD ??
<mazda01> majnoon, what's wrong with it?
<dpratt71> well...the VM monitor works, but the res is stuck @ 800x600
<dpratt71> I want to go to 1024x768 at least
<majnoon> i borked libGLcore basically
<dpratt71> examples of how to do that ref xorg.conf...I get the impression that's not relevant for Ubuntu recent
<mazda01> dpratt71, so what don't u understand about xandr?
<majnoon> can't run X
<danbhfive> mazda01: hmmm, well, e2ensite won't work, but the file is /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<majnoon> gdm works ok but no run gnome
<mazda01> majnoon, and you're missing libGLcore? you should be able to copy that file from the livecd and put it on your mounted system. i would think anyway.
<majnoon> nm it just gnome
<dpratt71> I typically see xrandr command lines that include a bunch of numbers...I don't know what the numbers represent nor how to know what the values should be for a VM monitor
<mazda01> danbhfive, i didn't need to mess with /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf. what do you need to do in there?
<dpratt71> is there a noob-friendly xrandr tut?
<bazhang> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 dpratt71 ?
<danbhfive> mazda01: well, you be able to add a symlink to that file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and it will enable the website.
<dpratt71> also, I'm just curious: the xorg.conf stuff seemed a lot more straightforward...why did they go away from it?
<dpratt71> @bazhang: checking it out, thanks
<shawn_> hi guys
<ziroday> dpratt71: because it should all be all auto-configurable nowadays. However you can still use xorg.conf if you want to
<shawn_> Any  idea how long it actually takes to get an order from Shipit?
<shawn_> Any  idea how long it actually takes to get an order from Shipit?
<fornix> 2-3 weeks i suppose
<shawn_> does anyone know how long it actually takes?
<dpratt71> will changes to xorg.conf automatically take effect, or do I need to enable it somehow?
<IdleOne> 4-6 weeks according to shipit shawn_
<bazhang> shawn_, no fixed number, depends where you live
<danbhfive> dpratt71: I think you have to restart x
<IdleOne> I usualy get my cd's in 2 weeks
<shawn_> I have been waiting for 12 weeks now.
<fornix> dpratt71: you will need to restart X server. you can do it with $ sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<bazhang> shawn_, one to two months at most
<fornix> dpratt71: if that doesnt work, try replacing xdm with gdm
<dpratt71> @danbhfive, @fornix: ok, thanks
<shawn_> does shipit have an email address?
<dpratt71> can I assume that restarting the machine will have the same effect?
<cemc> hi. I have a suspend/resume problem with my laptop
<IdleOne> shawn_, check the site they probably do
<m4t> hey, is there a preferred (recommended) way to get gcc 4.4.0 going in jaunty, for a 2.6.30 compile?
<shawn_> I checked. I have either missed it or it is hidden.
<cemc> it's suspending ok, but when I resume it, sometimes it just sits there, the hdd working like crazy for 10 minutes, I can't do anything with it
<m4t> just use the karmic package, or...?
<shawn_> it is kind of frustrating.
<xlq> m4t: if you have a need for an unstable compiler then surely you can figure out how to compile it :)
<fornix> cemc, by any chance are you using a hp laptop?
<cemc> fornix: yes
<fornix> cemc, hp pavilion series?
<shawn_> and any word on making the newer versions of Ubuntu as stable as the older ones?
<cemc> fornix: HP Compaq 8510p
<m4t> xlq: heh, my methods/means are not necessarily the preferred/correct route, hence my question
<shawn_> An upgrade from a stable version to an unstable version is not an upgrade
<fornix> cemc i had a similar problem with my suspend/resume, i fixed it by adding one argument in my grub menu.lst.
<thai> hello I install proxyfoxy as add on for my firefox. however I don't want it any but if I uninstall it the can not connect to the internet any more because of some proxy block. Does any body know how to cleanly remove proxyfoxy???thanks
<IdleOne> shawn_, I'll go out on a limb here and say that every version is made as stable as it possibly can be. I doubt that they try to make the next version worse
<cemc> fornix: which argument ?
<xlq> IdleOne: they don't *try*, no :P
<fornix> cemc, let me search
<cemc> fornix: it's suspend mind you, NOT hibernate, I never done that
<cemc> just good old suspend/resume. and it's not doing at every resume, only when I really am in a hurry...
<rohtie> hi
<shawn_> <IdleOne> there are massive graphics problems in Jaunty and now I hear that those issues haven't been fixed with Karmic.
<rohtie> I can't resize my windows partition for some reason
<shawn_> <IdleOne> they need to find out what makes Jaunty unstable and fix it in Karmic, If not, they shouldn't release Karmic
<fornix> cemc, my problem was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135185 Your's doesn't seem related. as i had this problem everytime
<IdleOne> shawn_, your right
<cemc> fornix: yeah, I don't think so either, mine does this just occasionaly
<shawn_> I like to use blender and it just won't work in Jaunty but they haven't fixed it with karmic. It really sux.
<rohtie> Blender works fine with me
<xlq> shawn_: can't you compile it?
<rahul_farziartis> i hv nokia 6233 but i hv a problm ..my cell phone not connectd through the usb data storage
<Kurlon> shawn_: If the problems are upstream with xorg for example... Ubuntu can't just wave the 'fix0red' wand over it.
<shawn_> compiling it isn't the problem. I can install it fine. The graphics are all wonky.
<Kurlon> so bark at whomever maintains your graphic driver...
<rohtie> I need to make more space for my ubuntu partition
<IdleOne> might try asking nice like
<rohtie> but i can't resize my windows partition
<shawn_> It isn't the drivers it is the operating system. I am not the only one having the issue.
<xlq> rohtie: why can't you?
<IdleOne> bark usually gets you barked back at
<shawn_> People with better systems than I have had trouble that NOBODY is willing to remedy
<rohtie> I booted from the live cd and tried to resize it there
<IdleOne> shawn_, then why don't you lend a helping hand and try to remedy
<Kurlon> shawn_: So fix it yourself.
<Guest78314> firefox/programs wont play audio thru my usb headset
<shawn_> I havge tried, but I don't code so well.
<Kurlon> So... practice makes perfect.
<|saacariah> rohtie, the ubuntu installer will give you options to resize the partitions
<rohtie> so i have to install one more time?
<Kurlon> It's open source, noone is under any obligation to lift a finger for you.
<shawn_> The thing is, the people who can fix it, won't
<Kurlon> They don't have to.
<xlq> Kurlon: open source doesn't imply anything about project structure
<xlq> I think you mean free software
<Kurlon> xlq: Point taken, I do mean free software, my bad.
<shawn_> <Kurlon> so screw the people who have problems with the software they write? BAD form
<IdleOne> shawn_, the people who can fix it are trying. my car wont start I know it wont start because it hasnt started in a month, that doesnt make it any easier for me to get it started
<shawn_> no pride in craftsmanship
<Kurlon> shawn: You're not under any obligation to use it, use something else
<firecrotch> shawn_: You have to remember that the majority of people working on free software are doing so for free, in their own time.
<Gransus> Is anyone here who can help me?
<Kurlon> Gransus: Gotta ask your question first, before we can answer.
<Kurlon> : )
<firecrotch> Gransus: There are 1395 people who can potentially help you :)
<Gransus> Well, i want to put ubuntu on my laptop, and i downloaded it
<Gransus> Now i have the foler
<shawn_> <Gransus> Fix it yourself
<Gransus> folder*
<rohtie> |saacariah: I just need to make my ubuntu partition bigger
<IdleOne> shawn_, dont be a tool
<bazhang> shawn_, that is not helpful
<Kurlon> Gransus: What did you download, an ISO image or something else?
<Guest78314> <rohtie> use a live cd
<rohtie> i did
<shawn_> Tell kurlon that
<rohtie> but it wont let me reisize my windows partition
<yellabs> where can i find the package gtksplit for ubuntu?
<Gransus> I downloaded http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<yellabs> or xlsplit
<Guest78314> is your windows partiton mounted when trying?
<mazda01> Gransus, what folder?
<firecrotch> rohtie: Do you have enough free space on the partition to shrink it?
<rohtie> yes
<Guest78314> unmount it
<Guest78314> then try
<IdleOne> shawn_, your being argumentative that is why he answered you that way. we cant help you fix your graphics issue ( btw you havent explained the issue yet)
<shawn_> God Damn it. Someone tells me to fix it myself and NOBODY says a fucking thing. I say it and someone jumps down my throat.
<Gransus> the folder i get when i extract the thing i downloaded
<rohtie> none of them works
<xlq> Gransus: what did you download?
<firecrotch> !language > shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_, please see my private message
<Kurlon> Oh, you don't need to extract it
<IdleOne> shawn_, grow up
<xlq> Gransus: what was the name of the file you downloaded?
<Gransus> i downloaded this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Kurlon> Gransus: You don't extract that image, you burn it to a cd.
<Gransus> Ohhhhhhhh
<bazhang> shawn_, watch the language
<dpratt71> ok, playing a bit with xrandr and I have a simple question: if I am trying to do "--admode", how do I know what is a valid value for the "output" parameter?
<rohtie> should i burn a gparted live cd and try again?
<xlq> rohtie: doesn't the LiveCD have gparted?
<qdb> does ubuntu run with 64 mib of memory and does xubuntu?
<rohtie> yes it has
<qdb> hello
<peony> can someone tell me hoe i can find what dev/xx file my keyboard would use/
<firecrotch> Gransus: Note that you can't just copy the image to a CD like you would any other file
<Gransus> SO i need to burn the zip as an image?
<rohtie> but maybe it works in the gparted live cd
<Guest78314> <rohtie>do you still have your ubuntu live cd? you could use that
<Kurlon> qdb: You'll  need to use the alt installer at the very least...
<bazhang> !requirements > qdb
<ubottu> qdb, please see my private message
 * ayahuasktrip is away: Away
<rohtie> i used that one >_>
<firecrotch> Gransus: it shouldn't be a zip file. it should be a .iso file
<xlq> Gransus: a zip?
<rohtie> as i said it doesn't work to resize the windows partition on the live cd
<yellabs> oh i can use cat
<xlq> peony: keyboards don't have device nodes
<yellabs> :P
<Gransus>  I downloaded it from the website, and it is a zip file
<Kurlon> rohtie: Have you defragg'd that partition before trying to shrink it?
<xlq> Gransus: this might help you get started: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Pici> shawn_: Could you try to describe your problem beyond 'the graphics are wonky'?
<Gransus> called ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<rohtie> how do i do that through ubuntu?
<Guest78314> <rohtie> xD i asked was the windows partiton mounted when you tried. when a partition is mounuted you cant resize it
<rohtie> >_>
<xlq> Gransus: is it called ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<rohtie> i tried both mounted and unmounted
<xlq> Gransus: I assume you're using Windows, in which case Windows is probably hiding half the file name.
<Gransus> oh ok
<Gransus> i will try this
<mazda01> Gransus, you can't burn a zip file as an image. you need to download a .iso file
<Gransus> im installing it on a laptop so i can be in here at the same time lol
<xlq> Gransus: good idea :)  Right-click on the file you downloaded, click on "Properties", and it should show you the full file name in there.
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know where the page with info on what is being built by the build machines is?
<rohtie> my windows os doesn't work ayways, maybe i should just delete it
<RanyAlbeg>  Hi , i cant download a file using wget. i execute wget "http://...." and i only get 13.k of file instead of 8.4MB . what is the problem?
<mazda01> Gransus, unless you're using wubi, which is an .exe you run from within windows that will install ubuntu for dual booting
<sinan> I am having trouble with my bluetooth. I don't see the icon on the top right corner, and "hcitool scan" returns "Device is not available: No such device". lsusb shows the bluetooth device, though. Any ideas?
<firecrotch> !burniso | Gransus
<ubottu> Gransus: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Gransus> Ahhhh no guys i got it
<Gransus> its an iso, not a zip
<mazda01> RanyAlbeg, do you haev enough space to where you're downloading the file?
<Gransus> just says i can open it with winzip which is what threw me off
<Kurlon> Schaweet, burn that puppy to disk!
<mazda01> Gransus, then, use an image burner program like alcohol 120% or similar
<RanyAlbeg> mazda01: yea. i even use that wget in a loop for many files and always i get 13.k 13.k ....
<Gransus> Well so far what my friend told me was true, ubuntu community is much more helpfull than the windows community lol
<mazda01> RanyAlbeg, what is the wget link?
<IdleOne> not according to shawn__
<IdleOne> heh
<rohtie> any ideas of what i should do?
<mazda01> how do i get xchat to not show me when people join or leave the room?
<RanyAlbeg> mazda01: http://rapidshare.com/files/133740827/ASP.NET.2.0.Cookbook.2nd.Edition.zip
<Kurlon> And I appologize if I was a bit hard on shawn... I'm a #freebsd old timer... that schtick just rubs me the wrong way.
<Gransus> One thing i remember from last time i used ubuntu, is i couldnt get it to connect to my wireless network, can someone help with that when i get it installed on the laptop ?
<xlq> RanyAlbeg: that's an HTML file
<kernel> d
<Kurlon> mazda01: If you google 'irssi hide join part' the third hit or so is a list of ways to do that by irc client.
<RanyAlbeg> xlq: but when i enter this in a web browser i get the file i want
<IdleOne> Kurlon, I wouldnt worry about it to much but yeah the old RTFM answer is not acceptable here :)
<lstarnes> mazda01: regular xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<xlq> lstarnes: What *is* xchat-gnome? It just seems like a 'tarded up version of xchat.
<bazhang> !quietirssi | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Kurlon> IdleOne: Aw man... but I had a macro for it and everything! :P
<bazhang> whoops
<qdb> thank you
<bazhang> mazda01, xchat right click hide on channel name
<xlq> RanyAlbeg: you probably need to give wget some cookies or something.
<Gransus> How do i change my name?
<Kurlon> Gransus: In IRC?
<Gransus> yes
<bazhang> Gransus, your nick here? /nick newnick
<IdleOne> ./nick mynewnick
<IdleOne> no .
<Gransus_> there?
<IdleOne> there ya go
<Gransus_> no
<Gransus_> didnt work
<Gransus_> lol
<Kurlon> RTF... wait, I didn't say that
<FloodBot3> Gransus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xlq> Rany...he's gone :\
<Gransus_> lol
<IdleOne> Gransus_, it did work, it added a _ to your name
<xlq> His page contained "correct" used in an adverb context :\
<Gransus_> I noticed idle
<Kurlon> So, no spaces in your name, some punctuation isn't allowed, and there is a length limit
<xlq> /me doesn't quite know why people have difficulty with '/' as the first character of their message
<mazda01> lstarnes, not sure which one, i figured it out by right clicking on the channel name, then clicked the Hide Join/Part messages
<mazda01> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> mazda01, you are welcome :)
<xlq> xchat's nick-colouring is really useful. Anyway, drifting back on topic...:)
<marionbarry> Has anyone ever heard of chinanet and/or Telnet?....if so who are they?...and what do they do?
<xlq> marionbarry: well telnet is a remote terminal protocol...
<Halitech> marionbarry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet
<marionbarry> xlq<<what is a remote terminal protocol?
<Kurlon> Ok, bbl, time to stuff my face while the soekris churns
<xlq> marionbarry: telnet has been mostly superseded by ssh
<lstarnes> marionbarry: a protocol used for interacting with a terminal or command line on another computer
<Halitech> marionbarry, its a way of remotely controlling a computer on the command line
<lyhana8> hi, my touchpad doesn't work on jaunty while it was on hardy
<maco> marionbarry: if youre in alabama, why use the Mayor For Life's name?
<mazda01_> how do i switch between channels in irssi, anyone please help?
<maco> mazda01_: alt+ buffer #
<Gransus_> So anyone want to help me again?
<maco> mazda01_: or esc (let go) #
<lyhana8> my xorg.conf is empty where should I look for conf about my touchpad ?
<maco> mazda01_: or /win 23 (or whatever number)
<lstarnes> mazda01: or /window number
<marionbarry> maco<<<not familiar with that term...what do you mean by that?
<lstarnes> mazda01: I have /w aliased to equal /window
<maco> marionbarry: Mayor For Life is the nickname in DC for Marion Barry
<Gransus_> Who wants to help me set up a dual-boot with ubuntu on this machine?
<xlq> Gransus_: just ask
<Gransus_> cuz i have NO idea where to start
<bazhang> Gransus_, install windows first
<marionbarry> maco<<<OK...lol
<Gransus_> I have windows installed
<mazda01_> maco: i am pushing alt1 but that's not switching. sorry i don't understand
<maco> Gransus_: boot from the ubuntu cd
<Halitech> Gransus_, there's 2 ways of doing it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wubi
<xlq> Gransus_: have you got partition(s) ready for Ubuntu?
<Gransus_> No, i dont know how to
<maco> mazda01_: ok then try hitting escape, letting go, and hitting a number
<mazda01_> maco: nevermind, i got it now. thanks
<marionbarry> Maco<<<How did you know i'm in Alabama?
<maco> marionbarry: because you joined and it said your isp was in alabama...
<mazda01_> maco: i had to push, alt and the plus symbol and then a number.
<Halitech> maco, maybe they are using a proxy ;)
<maco> Gransus_: just boot from the ubuntu cd and click the install thing. youll get to a screen where it offers to dual boot and you drag the little handle to decide how much of your hard drive is windows and how much is ubuntu. that it
<maco> mazda01_: thats unusual... but ok...
<Gransus_> but i dont want to lose anything i have on windows atm
<xlq> maco: really? Nice!
<maco> Gransus_: i think htat question is like the 4th qustion it asks
<Gransus_> dont i need to make a new partition first?
<mazda01_> maco: well you said alt+buffer number. didn't you mean the alt and the plus symbol when you said that?
<maco> Gransus_: itll do it for you
<bazhang> Gransus_, the installer cd will handle it
<quidnunc> Anybody know how I can add a filter to logcheck? Does logcheck parse all the files in ignore.d.server?
<xlq> Gransus_: you shouldn't lose anything, but it's still probably best to make backups of your most important files.
<hwilde> I have multiple SSIDs in the network manager, how do I set the default one to use on boot?
<Flimflam> Hello
<]Spectre[> Hi,it seems that the output sound level of my asus x51r laptop is lower respect of the level that I listen under windows xp
<maco> mazda01_: no i didnt. i meant the alt key and the buffer number
<bazhang> Gransus_, back up nonetheless
<hwilde> ]Spectre[, alsamixer
<Halitech> Gransus_, the new Ubuntu installer will ask how you want to install, use guided and it will give you a slider to move around, give it at least 10gig or you will run out of room
<maco> Gransus_: just dont try to make the windows partition smaller than the amount of data you have on it :P
<]Spectre[> hwilde,what i need to do ? run it from the console ?
<Flimflam> that's a secret
<mazda01_> maco: is there a way to get irssi to always hide the joins, quits and what not? i did /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS to get it to hide that stuff but I am guessing that's only for this session of irssi.
<marionbarry> Maco, Xlq<<<I was reading on SkullBox.net that Hackers Use Telnet to hack into peoples computers
<hwilde> ]Spectre[, yep run on console,  see if you can turn up the maser or pcm volumes
<xlq> hwilde: I don't know. I don't want to offend anyone here, but if you're having trouble with NetworkManager, you could try using wicd instead.
<maco> mazda01_: dunno i never tried making mine do that. i liked to know when im talking to someone and they suddenly drop out
<xlq> marionbarry: if you're not running a telnet server, then nobody can log in!
<hwilde> NetworkManager just seems to go in alphabetical order, how do I set the default SSID to the one I want ?
<xlq> marionbarry: I'll rephrase that.
<mazda01_> maco:  good point
<xlq> marionbarry: if you're not running a telnet server, then it's not a problem!
<]Spectre[> hwilde,perfect, the master was at 100% but not the "front" tab
<]Spectre[> thanks
<maco> marionbarry: its just a way of logging in remotely. so is ssh. in either case, youd need to have a server for logging in that way installed and running
<hwilde> ]Spectre[, yeah I had that with my headphones.  enjoy
<mazda01_> marionbarry: you can see which ports are listening with netstat -pant
<marionbarry> Well is anyone familiar with Chinanet and what they do and why they are always roaming in my computer as unknown?
<xlq> marionbarry: are you Chinese?
<lyhana8> where do I configure my touchpad ?
<hwilde> lyhana8, system-> preferences-> mouse
<Pici> marionbarry: Are you asking why you are getting hits on your firewall from addresses in China?
<Halitech> marionbarry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ChinaNet - the official chinese network
<xlq> mazda01: look at /save and irssi's configuration system for more persistency
<marionbarry> Well i use netstat that's built in gonome and the whois and when I do I'm always seeing unknown traffic such as Chinanet and Telnet even when I'm not surfing the web
<Halitech> marionbarry, ChinaNet is China Telecom's internet service, and is one of two major commercial networks approved by the State Council to be a national Interconnecting Network in 1996, under Order No. 195, "Interim Regulation on International Interconnection of Computer Information Networks in the PRC", the other being ChinaGBN. ChinaNet is managed by the Data Communications Bureau of the Ministry for Posts and Telecommunications, and provides
<Halitech> internet service in all 31 provincial capitals.
<Pici> mazda01: Aditionally, irssi's help channel can be found in #irssi, they are very helpful tehre.
<xlq> marionbarry: how are you connected to the Internet?
<Qvintvs> most ruby-related packages in apt seem to have a 1.9 version, a 1.8 version, and a plain version (eg, irb, irb1.8, irb1.9). are the packages w/o versions in their names the latest version?
<mazda01> Pici, ok, thanks. also thanks to xlq
<xlq> marionbarry: it sounds like it's just some other people's traffic on the wire, which you can safely ignore.
<jigs> hello1
<prince_jammys> Qvintvs: no
<lyhana8> hwilde: I'm looking for some conf file as it's not currently active (no cat /dev/input/m* output)
<maco> marionbarry: very likely theyre just systems in china that are part of a botnet. the usual.
<prince_jammys> Qvintvs: the ones without version numbers are metapackages
<hwilde> lyhana8, what type of laptop
<xlq> marionbarry: is your computer connected directly to the telephone socket, or do you have a router?
<jigs> Hello!
<jigs> After setting "pppoeconf" I lost Network Manager in the taskbar. Also local area connection (auto eth0) wasn't working. So I reinstalled network manager using "sudo apt-get remove network-manager" and "sudo apt-get install network-manager". Network Manager now appear in the taskbar by unfortunately my "Auto eth0" connection is lost, and for unknown reasons I can't set-up a new one.
<jigs> Could somebody possibly help me?
<jigs> Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot3> jigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> Qvintvs: and they depend on debian's current ruby, which is 1.8
<marionbarry> Pici<<<Yess that's exactly what I'm saying....why am I getting hits from china,Luxemborg etc....and I'm connected to the internet via comcast highspeed cable....I have a lot in internet problems with comcast on a daily basis and each time it's Telnet or Chinanet that is interferring with my updates and downloads
<jigs> pls help
<lyhana8> hwilde: acer aspire 5500, touchpad was working on hardy 2 days ago
<Qvintvs> prince_jammys: ah, ok
<Pici> marionbarry: Its just normal botnet stuff, as long as you're on Linux you should be fine.  That traffic shouldn't be causing any issues with your normal connection.
<jigs> I lost auto eth0 somebody help
<mazda01> jigs, you can edit the /etc/network/interfaces file  by using a text editor. here's an example of mine: http://pastebin.com/f68405db2
<hwilde> lyhana8, did you maybe hit Fn+ F7 and disable the touchpad?
<marionbarry> Well it does and I'm always getting partially encrypted connections on HTTPS sites
<Halitech> marionbarry, do you have any other computers on your connection? do you have a wireless router?
<lyhana8> hwilde: already try that
<mazda01> jigs,  you'll haev to use sudo as that file is owned by root.
<jigs> mazda01 just sec, I will upload it
<mazda01> jigs, example if you're using gnome. gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<hwilde> lyhana8, sry that's as far as I know
<jigs> http://pastebin.com/d52885c4a
<jigs> here is mine
<mikebeecham> hi guys...every time Update Manager tells me there are updates, it responds shortly afterward with a number of packages that cannot be updated as they are not authorised.  Is there any way I can remove these?
<lyhana8> hwilde: thanks to try :)
<xlq> jigs: you could also try using wicd as an alternative to NetworkManager
<mikebeecham> it offers me partial upgrade only
<marionbarry> yess I have a wireless router a linksys router but I have even bigger problems when I hook up my router...it takes my computer about 20 minutes to go online when I hook up my router
<jigs> xlq could I download it using apt-get install wincd?
<Halitech> marionbarry, do you have any security on your router? ie. wep, wpa, wpa2?
<xlq> mikebeecham: have you been installing third-party packages?
<marionbarry> yess all of that
<mazda01> jigs, i dont' use network manager, i just set mine up manually. so I really can't help as i am unaware what the manual entry is for. maybe change that to dhcp?
<mikebeecham> xlq...a couple., yes
<mazda01> jigs, so it would be: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mikebeecham> but the update manager does not tell me what these files relate to
<marionbarry> and since i've complained I wasn't able to configure my router via web browser
<marionbarry> comcast is full of privacy issues
<xlq> mikebeecham: maybe commenting out the third-party repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list will help. Either that, or get the public keys for those repositories.
<xlq> <marionbarry> and since i've complained I wasn't able to configure my router via web browser
<Halitech> marionbarry, I would almost do a reset on the router, sounds like  you may have been hacked and someones been using your connection
<jigs> mazda01 I wasn't using it at all, but it was convinient because I could easilly connect to my ADSL connection
<xlq> Is this your router?
<jigs> now I must use pon dsl-provider
<hwilde> marionbarry, do you experience the same issues when booting from the ubuntu livecd ?
<jigs> also, should I add iface eth0 inet dhcp at the end>?
<jigs> mazda01 I will remove network manager now
<xlq> jigs, mazda01: I think jigs might not be using eth0...
<mikebeecham> xlq: trying that now thanks
<amigojapan> is there a way to graphically configure the virtual resolution in ubuntu like in sax2 on suse?
<jigs> xlq before I was using auto eth0
<jigs> xlq would install wicd help?
<xlq> jigs: so you're just using plain ethernet?
<hwilde> jigs, ifconfig -a
<marionbarry> well I've been using comcast since 2006 of December 1 and I bought a brand new HP desktop with dual processors and complete media center that's has all kinda usb and fire wire docking stations....and I almost returned it because of comcast...I mean when I started to run windows vista I reall had to learn how to take all the syncronization software off because someone was in sync with me and resetting all my fonts and pc
<marionbarry> settings and deleting my emails
<hwilde> marionbarry, do you experience the same issues when booting from the ubuntu livecd ?
<jigs> hwilde here is http://pastebin.com/d44686cab
<l3dx> how do I give an additional user full access to a directory?
<xlq> marionbarry: what's Comcast got to do with that?
<hwilde> jigs, ok then it is showing as eth0   (xlq, mazda01)
<marionbarry> And yess I dont care which operating system I use especially ubuntu live or what I'm always having privacy issues
<xlq> l3dx: chgrp other-user the-directory && chmod g+rwx the-directory
<hwilde> marionbarry, if you have the same issues running on the LiveCD then it is a problem with your router or comcast
<jigs> is this network intefaces problem?
<mazda01> jigs, so you want to use eth0 or not? i don't understand. it appears like you're using dialup
<xlq> marionbarry: "someone was in sync with me and resetting all my fonts and pc" - that's definitely your problem, not Comcast's.
<jigs> I am using dsl connection
<sinan> \quit
<jigs> but, I lost my local network
<mazda01> jigs, it is connected to your ethernet port?
<xlq> marionbarry: either that, or it's Windows operating as usual :P
<jigs> mazda01 yes
<mazda01> jigs, then you do need eth0. set it to dhcp then.
<jigs> ok I set it now
<jigs> how to restart it
<marionbarry> well comcast have a lot to do with it....I mean they have me hooked up to a remote internet connection with all these nodes and Sometimes I'm even hooked up to Cox Cable when I run IP address strace...comcast do a lot of interferring with peoples downloads and spying
<jigs> to see if changes get
<mazda01> jigs, unless you do want a static ip, then set it like mine but leave out the dns servers unless you use opendns
<jigs> effect
<FloodBot3> jigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xlq> jigs: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jigs> ok, ty
<xlq> jigs: I think it's that, anyway
<mazda01> jigs, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<amews_aj> If I prefere win, but like to use ubuntu as well, is there anything limiting by using VirtualBox for ubuntu ? Anything I should be aware - missing features ?
<archer> getting kicked back into gdm ? anyone ? it happens at random intervils
<mazda01> xlq, beat me to it. ha ha
<hwilde> archer, run updates
<xlq> amews_aj: certain cpu-intensive things can be considerably slower
<marionbarry> when I was using my router I would see other people hook up in the neighborhood when I do and when I log off they would log off and when I started using Kubuntu on my wireless laptop I would Often see a Hidden Network
<xlq> amews_aj: you also won't get full 3D graphics acceleration.
<mazda01> anyone else have firefox hang on them when trying to upload photos to facebook?
<amews_aj> xlq: VirtualBox does give 3d hardware acc.
<archer> hwilde, ok i dont actauly use ubuntu i use archlinux but iam sure its a gnome/gdm problem , and iam fully upgraded , trying my luck every where :P
<xlq> marionbarry: well, the Internet being the Internet, your traffic goes out for all to see. There are many techniques to avoid it: encryption, tunnelling, tor ...
<hwilde> archer, disable compiz and all that fancy stuff
<jigs_> seems like now my network start working. Thank you very much for the help guys
<xlq> amews_aj: Does it? Didn't know that!
<mazda01> jigs, no problem. jigs. just pay it forward
<hwilde> marionbarry, buy a new router, change all the settings, reinstall ubuntu with new passwords, and then drop comcast and get a different ISP.
<jigs_> mazda01 I would get tutorial to learn about network intefaces
<jigs_> and edit for myself
<amews_aj> xlq: So in that case it all comes down to performance?
<archer> hwilde, never thought of that thanks
<xlq> jigs_: glad to hear it :)
<hwilde> archer, it's probly the window manager crashing.
<lino> ah
<xlq> Thank you, lino, for your visit. Come again soon! :\
<marionbarry> well seem like when I find out a new way to keep my privacy they find out a new way to get in....I wish I could get a new ISP...they dont have what I prefer which is dsl in my area..as far as me changing all my passwords I do that every couple of days if not daily
<amews_aj> xlq:  What cpu intensive tasks would you think about?
<xlq> jigs_: did you remove NetworkManager?
<hwilde> marionbarry, if you don't have any servers running then no one can get in.
<maco> marionbarry: just because the traffic exists doesnt mean theyve gotten in...
<mazda01> jigs, go for it. i told you the basics. it's either static or dhcp. if static you need to tell it the ip and the dhcp server, your internal ip of whatever is handing out ips
<jigs_> xlg now I would do that using sudo apt-remove network-manager
<maco> marionbarry: and your isp wont change that
<xlq> amews_aj: compiling, signal processing (eg. audio)...but virtualization is getting better and better.
<xlq> amews_aj: in fact, my information may be a bit out of date now :)
<l3dx> xlq: thanks!
<amews_aj> xlq: I might do some compiling, but mostly tiny apps that I code by myself? That shouldn't be that much of an issue right? No huge apps of course.
<marionbarry> what do you mean about servers?....I only have major problems when I do a update on ubuntu then that's when I start having privacy issues
<zuz_> i wish there was a way to make this videocard faster  :(
<maco> marionbarry: botnet bots go out after any and every IP...thats just how it is. as long as you dont have some stupid anonymous login setup and your security patches are installed, youre fine
<MOUD> Hey again
<hwilde> marionbarry, if you don't install anything to open up ports and listen then no one can break in.
<mrphoenix> hi all
<maco> hwilde: unless they own your network card at layer 2
<marionbarry> even when I use vista or ubuntu I have problems...when I use vista I keep having all my updates modified and software I download
<sdf> hello anyone good with video capture cards?
<xlq> amews_aj: should be fine. One problem you might experience is some keyboard shortcuts will be used by the host OS or VirtualBox itself, so sending them to the guest is a bit tricky.
<xlq> amews_aj: just go and try it!
<hwilde> maco, plz.
<maco> hwilde: it happened to apple
<amews_aj> Already tried, and seems to work fine now. However I am maybe going to use it on computer science education, so I hope I won't run into troubles that way.
<olvap> how do i change chanel?
<MOUD> what's a good web browser other than FF and Opera?
<olvap> join #cakephp
<olvap> \join #cakephp
<rodimus> can someone tell me why there is no gtnome splash screen in jaunty jackelope?
<xlq> /join #cakephp
<sdf> /
<mazda01> olvap, /join #channelname
<brummbaer> marionbarry, have you looked at a rootkit hunter? rkhunter is good.
<olvap> thanks
<Brack10> MOUD: There is none except Chrome
<xlq> I accidentally #cakephp :P
<MOUD> Brack10: google chrome?
<_zoom> depends on u
<MK13> what changes are made to make the ´ symbol have to be press twice? it get annoying even though it is easier to make ¨é,ǵ,é,í¨ (which i dont use)
<xlq> MOUD: Konqueror, Epiphany
<rodimus> can someone tell me why there is no gtnome splash screen in jaunty jackelope?
<xlq> MOUD: and links :)
<mazda01> does firefox stall when trying to upload photos to facebook for anyone else?
<sdf> hello anyone good with video capture cards?
<MOUD> thanks
<marionbarry> I'm not familiar with root kit hunter and dont know how to install anything on ubuntu, at least the way I was installing stuff on ubuntu dont even work anymore...I tell ya now everytime I try to updated firefox to the latest browser on ubuntu it want let me do it
<xlq> MK13: do you want to turn off the dead keys?
<MK13> xlq: yes
<mazda01> it's getting very old, i click on "add more photos" in facebook and then firefox just sits there trying to load there broken photo uploader. then I have to enable the simple photo uploader where it only does 5 at a time.
<xlq> MK13: your keyboard layout is set to an 'international' layout variant. You can change the keyboard settings in Settings -> Administration -> Keyboard
<mazda01> marionbarry, can you even use sudo?
<xlq> MK13: or is it Settings -> Preferences -> Keyboard? It's somewhere there.
<marionbarry> yes I can use sudo
<brummbaer> marionbarry, 'sudo apt-get install rkhunter' from terminal, or if you can get the net you can download a .deb file online.
<amews_aj> xlq: do you think it is too risky to use a VM for Computer Science education work stuff..? So far it seems fine
<mazda01> marionbarry, then what is the error you get when trying to upgrade firefox?
<marionbarry> ok hold on
<xlq> mazda01: what's Facebook using? Is it using Java, maybe?
<user101> which package should i install for configure: error: Please install GL development package.
<Zuka> it doesnt want to show you a gnome splash screen
<mazda01> xlq, no idea.
<user101> I have libmesa1 already
<Zuka> because you insulted its mohter
<MK13> xlq: fixed, thnx
<Zuka> oh
 * Zuka scrolls down
<xlq> amews_aj: risky? In what way?
<MK13> xlq: i can live w/out the euro sign :)
<Zuka> xlq, facebook uses PHP and some fancy CSS
<xlq> user101: libmesa1-dev?
<Qvintvs> is there an opposite to the -nw flag for emacs (ie, explicitly tell emacs to run in a window)
<amews_aj> That I will run into issues that something they want us to use won't run properly in the VM
<user101> xlq : already installed
<xlq> Zuka: uh..client side
<Zuka> and javascript
<xlq> user101: what's already installed?
<maco> user101: libgl1-mesa-dev maybe?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<xlq> user101: oh, that package. Sorry, hard to keep track of everyone :)
<silv3r_m00n> how do I install mod gzip for apache
<maco> user101: itll be something ending in -dev
<silv3r_m00n> what is the package name ?
<user101> maco: oh right thanks
<Zuka> i know because i've basically dont a mockup of it before
<Zuka> done*
<xlq> user101: you can search for files in packages.ubuntu.com
<maco> Zuka: for its uploader
<Zuka> in CSS, you have a property on divs
<amews_aj> xlq: That I will run into issues that something they want us to use won't run properly in the VM
<Zuka> uh, oh, try flash, may be java
<marionbarry> Brummbaer<<..How do I use this software rkhunter...I got it to download now
<brummbaer> sudo rkhunter -c
<xlq> amews_aj: I can't think of anything.
<user101> xlq: no there is nothing called libmesa1-dev
<amews_aj> Ok.
<Zuka> theres an html uploader and a flash one, i think
<brummbaer> rootkits can boot before OS and do all kinds of malignancy, so it's good to check.
<brummbaer> if you said this is happening in multiple OS' it could well be a rootkit
<shashwatpns> happy independence day to all pakistanis and in advance happy independence day to all indians.both for thier completion of 62 years of independence.Wait a sec only about a 53 years for pakistan
<Zuka> the last few months, facebooks been going more flash oriented
<MOUD> anyone here using facebook?
<xlq> Zuka: ahh I see. mazda01: it might be flashplayer acting up then
<Zuka> i quit facebook
<bazhang> !ot | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<user101> xlq:  and I already have libgl1-mesa-dev
<Zuka> the only friends i have are annoying teens
<maco> MOUD: its best to just use the boring uploader or whatever they call it
<Zuka> i'm glad i'm not an annoying teen
<Zuka> i'm just a smart teen
<xlq> I never used facebook.
<Zuka> :D
<Zuka> dont bother
<xlq> user101: hold on a sec, I haven't forgotten you :)
<Zuka> if you do, its just endless quiz apps for your friends to annoy you with
<anr78> Anyone here with an osx/ubuntu dual boot who have changed their uid in osx to match the one in ubuntu?
<Zuka> some genius made an app that lets idiots make quiz apps
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zuka> >:O
<maco> MOUD: if you want to upload pics, maybe itd help if i point out that F-Spot (the included photo manager) can do mass upload to Flickr, Picasa, and Facebook
<mazda01> xlq, i don't know what it is but it's a pain in the butt
<mazda01> to upload photos
<Zuka> or you can get a webserver and just dump them in the htdocs folder! :D
<maco> mazda01: see what i said about F-Spot making things eaiser
<Zuka> apaches not hard to set up, xampp is even easier
<xlq> anr78: You can change your UID by editing /etc/passwd. You've then got to chown all your files (you can do that with 'find') .. probably best to do it in maintenance mode, when you're not logged in as your non-root user.
<mazda01> maco, huh? i missed your post about fspot.
<anr78> xlq: a bit too late for that ;-) I followed this : http://osxdaily.com/2009/02/19/mac-os-x-change-your-user-id/
<maco> mazda01: fspot can mass upload to flickr, picasa, and facebook, so dont bother with their flash/java/stupid mass uploader
<xlq> anr78: that's not very good. It's chowning *all* your files in your home, regardless of whether you actually own them or not :(
<Zuka> facebook = annoying shithole
<rekin> hello
<mazda01> maco, oh, iphoto can to but i didn't realize that fspot could do that. thanks for the tip
<maco> !language | Zuka
<ubottu> Zuka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zuka> >:O
<Gransus_> ok that failed lol
<maco> Zuka: we have a policy here of being respectful
<MOUD> maco: no, it's not that. It's because Facebook isn't displayed correctly
<mazda01> Zuka, that's your opinion. thanks for sharing
<xlq> Gransus_: what happened?
<Gransus_> I tried to set it up to dual-boot using the disc like you guys said
<anr78> xlq: I agree, but in my home I don't think it mattered much.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Zuka> no little kids here know how to work ubuntu
<Zuka> psh
<silv3r_m00n> I installed apache from synaptic....what package do I install for mod gzip ?
<xlq> user101: hmm, your configure script is being a bit vague.
<Gransus_> and i had no idea what i was looking at lol
<Bad_Andy> hey noob question...how come when i try to use DSL on ubuntu my connection manager says "device not managed" and wont connect
<Bad_Andy> i know the dsl works, im on it now
<Halitech> Bad_Andy, wireless or wired?
<anr78> xlq: but I seem to have files outside my home as well, so I was wondering if "sudo find / -user OLDUID -exec chown NEWUID {} \; -print" sounds good
<Crayboff> does anyone have an easy way to share internet with an xbox via ethernet cable? it's easy in windows, you just check a box, but how would i go about doing this in ubuntu? something with firestarter?
<Bad_Andy> its wired dsl, its a normal desktop pc
<rekin> ff
<nicolason544> ciao
<xlq> anr78: maybe
<rodimus> can someone tell me how to enable my gnome splash screen?>
<silv3r_m00n> what is the synaptic package for mod_gzip ?
<Gransus_> So, when it says to set up new partitions guys, i tried to make a new partition table cuz that was kinda the only option
<Gransus_> but i had no idea what to set anything as
<Bad_Andy> i added the dsl connection with the correct user name and PW but it just wont connect
<xlq> silv3r_m00n: where does apache keep its modules?
<user101> xlq:  got it  :-) libglu1-mesa-dev
<barcode_> gnomes power button disapeered :(
<xlq> Gransus_: don't create a new partition table!
<mazda01> silv3r_m00n, http://schroepl.net/projekte/mod_gzip/
<Gransus_> lol ok
<maco> Gransus_: dont choose manual partition
<ltcabral> whats the command to run firefox and open that screen to create new profiles?
<lstarnes> xlq: I think it's/usr/lib/apache2/modules/
<Gransus_> Well, the only other option was to overwrite all of vista
<xlq> ltcabral: read firefox --help
<wildc4rd> evening all
<silv3r_m00n> xlq: means ?
<maco> Gransus_: there should be a "guided: use whole disk" option and an option for a guided dual boot
<maco> Gransus_: manul is the 3rd option
<maco> Gransus_: unless...are you using the text installer?
<Gransus_> only 2 options
<barcode_> is it possible to repair gnome?
<maco> Gransus_: was it a live cd and you could click around, or was it blue and red and grey text and you had to tab around and use the spacebar and stuff?
<Pici> silv3r_m00n: mod_deflate has replaced mod_gzip in apache2, to enable it: sudo a2enmod deflate     It is installed with the default apache2 install.
<Gransus_> Its a live cd
<xlq> barcode_: no. It's completely broken. Buy a new one :D
<Gransus_> that i downloaded
<user101> what are the problems faced to port a source build executable from ubuntu to centos
<Gransus_> from ubuntu.com
<silv3r_m00n> Pici: let me check
<rodimus> can someone tell me why ctrl alt backspace does not work anymore?
<xlq> Pici: well done :)
<Pici> !dontzap | rodimus
<ubottu> rodimus: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lstarnes> barcode_: you might just need to add the applet back to the panel
<Pici> rodimus: Because the xorg developers removed the feature
<marionbarry> would someone familiar with rkhunter please check this pastebin out   http://paste.ubuntu.com/253252/
<barcode_>  i turned my computer off and turned it on and got these gnome errors and nowi  dont have a power button, and there was no applet :X
<lstarnes> barcode_: right-click on the panel, select "add to panel", then look for the quit applet
<Gransus_> can someone who knows alot about dual booting private chat me?
<silv3r_m00n> Pici: now how to check whether it is really working or not ?
<lstarnes> marionbarry: check /var/log/rkhunter.log as well
<xlq> user101: are you referring to copying an executable you compiled on one distro, to another, and running it?
<user101> xlq: yes
<xlq> Gransus_: is it possible to show us a screenshot?
<thiebaude> Granis, the first option on the live cd is install side by side
<xlq> <silv3r_m00n> xlq: means ?  - what?
<marionbarry> Lstarnes<<how do I check var/log/rkhunter.log?
<thiebaude> Gransus_,
<Gransus_> ok sec
<lstarnes> marionbarry: do you know how to look at a file?
<Gransus_> let me go look at what it gives me again
<dudleyi> If anyone has any free time, what would make an Ubuntu instance constantly run at 100%?
<Gransus_> and i will come back
<Gransus_> brb
<Pici> silv3r_m00n: You'll need to configure it once you enable it, see http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_deflate.html for the settings
<thiebaude> Gransus_, 3 options on the live cd
<marionbarry> not all that familiar but I do know how to look at some not all
<Bad_Andy> does anyone know why ubuntu says "device not managed" for my wired connection? pretty sure my network card works but i cant get ubuntu to connect with it
<dudleyi> Straight after the login screen, my CPU constantly runs at 100%
<dudleyi> and it's maddening.
<xlq> barcode_: what errors?
<MadGirl> errors are here
<lstarnes> marionbarry: it's basically a plain text file
<thiebaude> dudleyi, check in system monitor to see whats up
<lstarnes> dudleyi: check the system monitor (system > administration > system monitor)
<dudleyi> I checked
<maco> Bad_Andy: does dsl involve dialing junk?
<dudleyi> and anything that I have running in focus
<xlq> user101: well, nothing's guaranteed. Sometimes it'll work fine. Sometimes it'll say "No such file or directory" because of missing libraries. Sometimes it'll break in obscure ways. It all depends on what libraries it was linked against.
<maco> Bad_Andy: if so you might need ppp stuff...
<Ahtenus> Could someone please check their /etc/pule/daemon.conf and check what default-fragments and what default-fragment-size-msec is set to?
<dudleyi> is always at 80%+
<xlq> dudleyi: an Ubuntu instance? What?
<marionbarry> lstarnes<< can you tell me how to check the var/log/rkhunter.log?
<barcode_> xlq: there were several of them in a popup box, i cant remember what they said :<
<dudleyi> I tried using terminal to monitor the processes
<thiebaude> dudleyi, what processes are using that much
<lstarnes> marionbarry: do you know how to view a text file?
<Bad_Andy> its normal broadband i think
<thiebaude> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<dudleyi> damned thing told me TOP was running at 60%
<xlq> Bad_Andy: what device is it?
<Bad_Andy> its a gigabyt ethernet card onboard my motherboard
<maco> Bad_Andy: ive only ever used cable internet, so im not sure.  you have a phone line go into a modem, then an ethernet cable come from modem (possibly through router) to your computer?
<Bad_Andy> ya exactly that maco
<thiebaude> dudleyi, in system monitor > show all processes
<dudleyi> Give me a bit, I'll bring the tablet over here to say it in real time.
<user101> xlq: thanks
<xlq> Ahtenus: I removed pulseaudio at the first opportunity.
<dudleyi> k, thanks thiebaude. one sec
<thiebaude> dudleyi, ok
<maco> Bad_Andy: any chance there's a stanza about eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Bad_Andy> and i have to enter a user name and PW but theres no dialing
<maco> Bad_Andy: oh.
<Ahtenus> xlq: Ok, why? Does it suck?
<Marcek> Witam jest ktoś z Polski
<Bad_Andy> yeah it says it recognizes a eth0 interfac i think
<dudleyi> Also, trying to install the nvidia drivers for this laptop is proving to be impossible,
<Bad_Andy> but i cant get it to ping anything
<maco> Bad_Andy: oh... there's authentication? weirdness
<maco> Bad_Andy: ok i think this is what that ppp stuff is for
<dudleyi> Constant "NVidia Beta Drivers logo" loop until X just tells me I'm running in low graphics mode.
<maco> Bad_Andy: maybe the "pppoeconf" command will help?
<Marcek> please device x3100 intel ||| No english
<xlq> Ahtenus: it has been said that PulseAudio is a solution looking for a problem.
<Bad_Andy> ya like in windows i use the local area connection thing to connect
<anr78> should "sudo find / -user 501 -exec chown 1000 {} \; -print" change to ownership of all files owned by user 501 to user 1000?
<Bad_Andy> hmm
<maco> Marcek: polska? #ubuntu-pl
<thiebaude> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Marcek> tak
<xlq> Ahtenus: all it produced for me was a series of clicks, which is fun to listen to, but sometimes I really do want to hear what I'm doing.
<Marcek> polska
<Bad_Andy> so enter like, "ifconfig ppoeconf"?
<dudleyi> thiebaude, I'm booting up the laptop
<thiebaude> ok
<maco> Bad_Andy: no, "pppoeconf" is a command
<dudleyi> it usually takes about 5 minutes for it to boot
<dudleyi> but, I had an older ubuntu version on it and that one ran fine
<xlq> Marcek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<dudleyi> now this one just shits itself constantly.
<thiebaude> dudleyi, 8.04 LTS
<Bad_Andy> ill try and goof around with that and see if i can get it working, thanks
<Marcek> okey thanks
<dudleyi> Could have been. I installed it last year.
<barcode_> is theyre a way i can just reinstall gnome?
<thiebaude> dudleyi, im sticking with the LTS's
<dudleyi> I installed 9.04 via PXE
<dudleyi> since this tablet has no onboard CD drive
<Ahtenus> xlq: Ok, my sound is all Scratchy when using mumble but i changed thouse settings and it whent away but now there isn't any sound from flash videos
<Bad_Andy> i think my DSL uses DHCP though
<dudleyi> ok. I can't boot into gnome so I'm using terminal
<xlq> Ahtenus: try installing libflashsupport
<Halitech> dudleyi, whats the specs on the laptop?
<dudleyi> one sec.
<xlq> Ahtenus: read the PulseAudio section here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<xlq> Ahtenus: oh, that might be out of date :\
<Crayboff> does anyone know how to allow internet sharing? I'm currently using network manager and i'd like to share my wifi connection with my xbox by connecting my xbox with my laptop with just an ethernet cable
<xlq> Crayboff: yes, I know how
<Crayboff> xlq, would you mind telling me how?
<dudleyi> http://www.adebenham.com/laptop/toshiba_m200.html
<Ahtenus> xlq: To bad didn't help to install libflash...
<dudleyi> there are the specs of the tablet
<dudleyi> TOP is running now off terminal, without gnome running and it'd giving me normal readings.
<xlq> Crayboff: well, you need to assign IP addresses to the ethernet interfaces, and then set up routes between them, and enable NAT
<simohayha> Hi, can anyone please tell me how I can copy protect a dvd? I know it does not work but I just want to protect it from average users.
<xlq> simohayha: DRM is useless.
<Crayboff> xlq: is there an easy way to do that?
<dudleyi> xlq, wrong.
<Kurlon> simohayha: If you want it to play in regular DVD players, you're out of luck
<dudleyi> It's VERY uselesss.
<xlq> Crayboff: not sure, I do it in a shell
<xlq> dudleyi: heh
<Crayboff> like is there something i can do with firestarter or whatever
<dudleyi> The average user is hip to DRM already.
<dudleyi> You want to protect your DVD from grandmas
<xlq> Ahtenus: well, I'm not sure really, since I removed pulseaudio and I use plain ALSA (or JACK sometimes)
<simohayha> I know its useless but my goal is to protect from average users from burning it with nero
<dudleyi> and I think they have no interest in actually ripping anything.
<Ahtenus> xlq: Humm ok but thanks anyway
<Ahtenus> xlq: I'll try googleling some more
<mdwright> When using startx as one user it tries to use the .XAuthority file of a different user, which he clearly doesn't own. My $HOME variable is set correctly, and I'm not sure what else to do for this problem.
<xlq> simohayha: I highly doubt anyone in the Linux community would bother to implement the *reverse* of libdvdcss :)
<Halitech> dudleyi, instead of gnome maybe install xfce and see how it works
<dudleyi> vesa is the default failsafe driver, right?
<parapanghelescu> hi there fellows just first one from my side ...I'm using jaunty as a OS but being new to linux ....should I install an antivirus software ?????
<thiebaude> !wm
<xlq> dudleyi: I think so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<dudleyi> Halitech, I had ubuntu installed with gnome on this system before. It ran like butter.
<xlq> parapanghelescu: there's usually no need to bother.
<conseal> parapanghelescu: I've never been bothered with viruses, but you can always install clamav or something like that.
<simohayha> xlq, I understand. Is there anything available on any other distro?
<Halitech> dudleyi, same version or an older version?
<xlq> simohayha: what are you referring to?
<dudleyi> The HDD died and I had to replace it, and install ubuntu on it via PXE. Now Gnome is acting like crap.
<dudleyi> I believe it ws 8
<dudleyi> I have 9 on it.
<xlq> parapanghelescu: from what I gather, people use anti-virus software on Linux to delete viruses from servers that people have uploaded
<parapanghelescu> I had the same opinion collected from other users until I found out this ...AVG Antivirus Server Edition for Linux/FreeBSD
<dudleyi> xlq is right. That's what antivirus softeware is used for on Linux
<parapanghelescu> xlq > hmmm ...could be so
<dudleyi> Just because the server isn't affected by the code doesn't mean it still isn't a carrier.
<xlq> simoha...HE'S GONE TOO! :(
<Halitech> dudleyi, I've tried installing 9.04 on systems that had 8.04 and 8.10 previously and 9.04 ran like molasses uphill, worked great in 8.04 and 8.10
<dudleyi> Ah, damn.
<dudleyi> It's going to be a trial to get 8.04 on this system.
<xlq> dudleyi: you could try using a more minimal desktop
<Halitech> dudleyi, try sudo apt-get install lxde for a nice lightweight de
<dudleyi> The only computers I have nearby is this old iBook (which PXE is retarded on)
<xlq> dudleyi: I use fluxbox for a window manager, xterm for a terminal, etc. and my computer's pretty fast
<thiebaude> dudleyi, or fluxbor, openbox etc
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<dudleyi> and a gateway without an internet connection
<dudleyi> Yeah, I used to use xfce
<xlq> dudleyi: unfortunately, in my opinion, xfce is no longer lightweight.
<dudleyi> I would suppose. I've not used it in a while.
<xlq> lxde looks like it wants to be Windows XP :(
<thiebaude> dudleyi, i use openbox with 8.04
<Halitech> dudleyi, I used to use Ubuntu, then changed to Xubuntu, upgraded my system to an amd 5200+ and still use xfce
<dudleyi> I was about five minutes from just trashing my ubuntu installation and trying my hand with arch
<dudleyi> but decided to give this a try
<dudleyi> I'm having a little fight with xorg.conf so nvidia's drivers
<edoceo> how to rebuild the initrd? using the aptittude toosl?
<xlq> Crayboff: there are some threads about Internet connection sharing in Ubuntuforums: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+internet+connection+sharing
<Kurlon> edoceo: update-initramfs -u I believe
<Crayboff> xlq: thanks
<edoceo> Kurlon: yep - thx
<xlq> Someone ought to write a nice graphical tool for connection sharin g:)
<dudleyi> I just wanted to get this working so I have a device I can do service tech calls with that's immune from people's virus infested networks.
<nnull> :x
<Halitech> dudleyi, try the LXDE interface, nice and light and won't require a reinstall
<xlq> dudleyi: you have mentioned nothing about your X.org problem
<mazda01> xlq, i don't use ics, but i thought firestarter was a gui for enabling ics?
<MOUD> I have a Toshiba laptop with a Synaptic touchpad, where can I find the driver for ubuntu?
<dudleyi> my x problem seemed easy to fix, but now it's acting all weird.
<dudleyi> I though dropping down to the failsafe config would help
<Halitech> MOUD, gsynaptic in add/remove
<dudleyi> but it's still pulling the nvidia logo loop.
<mazda01> Halitech, i think lxpanel takes up to many resources. i am currently using jwm with pcmanfm
<fluurp> i have trouble with myself and ubuntu, coz it keeps freezin from time to time
<xlq> mazda01: "gtk program for managing and observing your firewall" - doesn't look lik eit
<Halitech> mazda01, didn't notice it on my old sony laptop (k6-2 550)
<thiebaude> mazda01, i use pcmanfm also
<MOUD> Halitech: thanks
<mazda01> xlq, i know what it says but i am pretty sure it has the ability to enable ics
<xlq> Crayboff: mazda01 thinks firestarter might help you
<mazda01> thiebaude, if you use pcmanfm, do you know how to add more commands to the right click context menu?
<xlq> I haven't got a file manager installed :\
<thiebaude> mazda01, i sure don't
<Crayboff> ooh cool
<Kapli> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to download and install ubuntu 08.10 ?
<thiebaude> mazda01, i only use it so i dont have to bring up nautilus in openbox
<mazda01> Halitech, i notice every little program on my server which only has 256 ram, it's running smbd and mysqld and mythtv-backend so I can't afford little panels and what not
<xlq> Kapli: if it were impossible to download and install Ubuntu 8.10, nobody would use it!
<Kapli> Why not?
<mazda01> thiebaude, yeah, i sure wish i could find out how, then pcmanfm would fit my needs. i sometimes use thunar also. do you know how to set the coulmns in pcmanfm so that it shows owner and permissions?
<neneonline> Hi, anyone could give a hand with sata-hotplug in 9.04?
<xlq> Kapli: because nobody would be able to get it installed!
<thiebaude> mazda01, i dont know much about that
<Kapli> I don'ẗ get it, cant they get it installed?
<xlq> Kapli: what problem are you experiencing?
<mazda01> neneonline, i dont' think sata hot plug works. i haven't tried since feisty though
<jnfuller> anyone know if there are any rooms for the new kernel exploit and how to patch?
<Kapli> ATI wont update their drivers
<xlq> Kapli: you probably missed the humour, sorry.
<thiebaude> mazda01, not sort by premission?
<Kapli> so I cant get 3D stuff in 09.04
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my wifes laptop (a netbook).  problem is, I created an account for my self, but I can not connect wirelessly to my home network.  It seems I do not have access to the wep keys.  How do I allow other users to have access to the wep keys?
<armence_> Hey all, my computer just restarted apparently of its own accord, is there some sort of log file or something I can look at to see what may have happened?
<mazda01> thiebaude, i just want to open pcmanfm and show detailed list and have it show permissions and owner of files and directories
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<Kapli> So I was thinking why go all the way back to 08.04 if its possible to just go back to 08.10, but I cant find a download for 08.10 only 08.04
<mdwright> why would Xauth be looking in another users home dir?
<Kurlon> Ok, doing an 'alt' install over serial on a Soekris 4800... I'm at software selection.  What does the 'Basic Ubuntu server' collection provide?
<smorar> Kapli: where are you looking?
<mazda01> armence_, you can check out /var/log/kern.log and other log files in /var/log/
<neneonline> mazda01: Thanks, I will give up then... find it confusing that in http://linux-ata.org/software-status.html#hotplug it says that it is fully working
<dudleyi> kurlon, basic server software
<MOUD> I'm getting the following error:  GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics     The problem is that I can
<Kapli> I tried googling "download ubuntu 08.10" and also checked the ubuntu website but canme up with nothing =/
<Halitech> mazda01, I use it on older systems but they aren't running myth or any data base apps so have a little "extra' ram
<dudleyi> mysql, an httpd, an ftpd
<Jeruvy> armence_: /var/log/messages and kern.log would be the first to check.
<xlq> detrix: I'm a bit confused. Is the wireless connection working for one user on your netbook, but not for another user?
<revygttam> I want to create a new user account which may access a specific smb share on my server with read/write permissions only.  How may i achieve this?
<Kurlon> ok, so it's not basic as in the min userland, cool
<MOUD> I'm getting the following error:  GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics     The problem is that I can't find the SHMConfig option on xorg.conf
<jnfuller> I downloaded the sources for 2.6.28 and patched 2.6.28-9 but I'm hesitant to apply it on my laptop because the official ubuntu kernel on this machine is 2.6.28-14-generic #47 and I am wondering what to do about the restricted modules
<Kurlon> sounds like a skip to me then
<user101> are there any efficient xen servers having ubuntu virtual root space which can take care of 32 and 64 bit packages
<jrib> !synaptics | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<user101> web hosting servers I mean
<armence_> Jeruvy, mazda01 Are there any specific messages I should look for in those log files?
<Marcek> #ubuntu-pl
<xlq> Kapli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<user101> and how cost effective are they
<MOUD> jrib:  ok
<mazda01> neneonline, well, if you don't have the chipsets that it says it DOESN'T support, then libata should support it.
<detrix> revygttam: no, its trying to connect but keeps popping up the window asking for the wep key, the key is entered correctly...
<thiebaude> mazda01, i change view as Detailed List, then click on the permission tab and under that the items changed
<marionbarry> big security repository problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/253263/
<mazda01> armence_, maybe something like, system going down or anything that says segfault
<armence_> mazda01, Thanks
<Kapli> nvm, i found it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ :D
<xlq> detrix: have you got the wireless working on the netbook before?
<detrix> xlq: my wifes account it works..
<xlq> marionbarry: what problem?
<MadGirl> i think problem is it just decided to stopp working here. an ebuild failed and now emerge gives me '/usr/bin/emerge: line 8: try:: command not found'. am i stuck doing a full rebuild?
<okay> hi. i cant get dvd's to play on ubuntu. can anyone help?
<bazhang> MadGirl, emerge? this is #ubuntu
<MadGirl> OK, bazhang
<xlq> okay: you need to install libdvdcss
<xlq> !libdvdcss | okay
<ubottu> okay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kurlon> marionbarry: Update lynis as it suggests, then re-run the audit.
<stoner1> okay, install libdvdcss
<Kurlon> And that warning is pretty minor.
<GPL> how to terminate a running GUI process [completely] and in a recommended way, it its' launched from the terminal. ..
<detrix> xlq: with my wifes account I updated everything with no problems, its just when I log in I cant connect because of wep secruity.
<stoner1> or go on add/remove programs and install ubuntu restricted extras
<xlq> detrix: this isn't an EeePC is it?
<okay> what do i type in console to install libdvdcss?
<marionbarry> Kurlon<< how do I update lynis?
<smorar> Kapli: http://ubuntu.saix.net/ubuntu-releases/
<Halitech> okay, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<bazhang> okay, get from medibuntu.org
<apoleo12> hello! Im typing this via LiveDC to attempt repairing the grub error 15... and this is important... I wanted to know since my HDDs are all sd's instead of hd type. Here is the question is that the linux root partition is at sdc5 according to fdisk. to edit the menu.lst, I see all of it are hd(2,4)... Im not sure for sdc5 would be to repersent in menu.lst pls help?
<okay> k thx guys
<bazhang> Halitech, that wont work without the medibuntu repos and its libdvdcss2
<detrix> xlq: not technically, it a walmart or acer version of the EeePC
<Kurlon> marionbarry: Not sure, I've never used it myself.  Just noted that it reports it's out of date in that audit.
<xlq> okay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85097
<dudleyi> Now X gives me the "Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected" error.
<Halitech> bazhang, d'oh, I knew that, I just installed it yesterday on a new install
<xlq> detrix: you might have more luck installing the kernels provided at http://array.org
<mazda01> thiebaude, huh? now. all of a sudden it's showing all the details. i must have had compact list on before
<marionbarry> ok thanks
<bazhang> Halitech, :)
<sdf> anyone knows that expresscards comes in usb mode and pciE mode ?
<sdf> because i am looking for a tv card that is in pciE mode
<okay> halitech: it says "sudo: apt: command not found"
<sdf> and i cant find one for linux
<sdf> any help?
<bazhang> okay, go to medibuntu.org and download the .deb
<Halitech> okay, its sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2  you need all of it
<xlq> apoleo12: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Naming-convention.html
<Halitech> okay, but you need the medibuntu repos enabled first
<okay> k thx
<arand> okay: You can use the script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh wothut having to use the medibuntu repo (Warning, illegal for some)
<xlq> okay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mazda01> okay, you can't just issue sudo apt, you need to specify the full command. sudo apt-get (option) (packagename)
<bazhang> okay, easier just to download the single deb (ie no need for repos)
<arand> okay: that provided you have installed the libdvdread4 from the ubuntu standard repos first (which you'll need anyway, I think)
<Bonner> I have an odd problem, I have a wireless card that's recognised and detects networks fine. However won't connect to them
<qp_pq> if I have cron on ubuntu do I still need anacron(actions scheduler) and atd(actions scheduler) ?
<xlq> It's very hectic in here, I'm starting to get a headache.
<Bonner> Ubuntu 9.04 by the way
<apoleo12> xlq: Ok ive read the link... but sdc is not applacible?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  grub used the hd#,# nameing convention. Ubuntu uses /dev/sd## nameing convention.    sdc5 Might be hd2,4
<qp_pq> I'm looking on unclogging my system of services for it to run faster
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  those services add very little load to a system.
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis, what should I look for then to make my ssytem run faste ?
<qp_pq> *faster
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  you would gain more by using a minimal window manager.
<qp_pq> if I have apmd(power management) and acpid(power management) can't I just leave apmd out ?
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  how are you even benchmarking the improvements?
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis, using wmii
<xlq> qp_pq: disable visual effects (compiz) if you're using them.
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis, I don't benchmark them , how should I benchmark them ?
<qp_pq> xlq, done
<parapanghelescu> so thanks for the answers for the antivirus question ....now a second question ...some sort of a ..."best" ressource for linux software ? smth like download.com ????
<masquerade> !flash | masquerade
<ubottu> masquerade, please see my private message
<qp_pq> xlq, no big improvements by the compiz disable
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  i doubt if you are going to gain much from all your effort.  :)
<dudleyi> To connect to a wireless AP that uses DHCP in terminal I need DHCPD installed?
<Halitech> parapanghelescu, getdeb.com
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  whats your system specs?
<bazhang> parapanghelescu, ubuntu repos
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis, asus eeepc 1000hg
<xlq> parapanghelescu: most software you'll ever need is provided by Ubuntu's package management system.
<risalat> Need help with dual boot
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  my acer aspire one is quite speedy  using the Ubuntu netbook remix and gnome desktop.
<risalat> anyone?
<MadGirl> hmmm... anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<bazhang> MadGirl, USE flags?
<MadGirl> USE flags are sourced from: profile, package defaults, make.conf, package.use (each overrides flags set in locations to the left)
<dudleyi> 'cause I already set the Essid
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  there are eee/netbook optmized disrtos and the "Ubuntu netbook Remix' variant.
<dudleyi> and ifconfig eth2 up
<xlq> MadGirl: This isn't Gentoo!!!
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  Im using th UNR on the AAO.
<dudleyi> but I still don't get a connection.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: strange is that menu.lst is set right and I still get error 15 (hd2,4) as it set there
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis, using Ubuntu with eeepc kernel
<bazhang> MadGirl, bot?
<MadGirl> it has been said that bot is just an eggdrop.
<kiaas_> Well, WINE totally made my system unusable for a mine or 3. Took a while to get to a different virtual terminal to kill it,
<risalat> NEED HELP ABOUT DUAL BOOT
<xlq> bazhang: O_o
<bazhang> risalat, no caps needed
<parapanghelescu> bazhang > thanks for the repos but .....it is only my impression or is true that the repos do not provide the latest version and most of the  times  only some important security updates ????
<masquerade> !ask | risalat
<ubottu> risalat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> risalat, defrag windows TWICE then create an empty partition in windows, then boot the live cd and use manual partitioning and install in the empty space
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if you have several sata drives and use the bios menus to select one to boot.  that drive might become hd0, (or in ubuntu terms sda)
<bazhang> parapanghelescu, well repos provide stability
<xlq> parapanghelescu: that is true, because it would be a lot of work, keeping up to date, without breaking everything.
<apoleo12> Dr_Willis: yeah I have a few sata drives... but the bios is just right as I recalled
<risalat> I have both the OSs insta''ed
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  i doubt if you are going to notice any noticeable improvement for all your tweaking.
<xlq> parapanghelescu: there is a new version of Ubuntu released every 6 months. If you *really* want a newer version of something, you can compile it yourself.
<Dr_Willis> Night all - bed time for the Dr.
<apoleo12> hrm
<bazhang> MadGirl, ubuntu
<MadGirl> somebody said ubuntu was the one for me. good luck all.
<Halitech> risalat, well then you need to explain what the issue is you're having
<parapanghelescu> bazhang > I have an issue with Pidgin this days , being unable to change files with YM ....and the Pidgin staff made all the fixes and releases a new version which is not present on the repos ....
<marionbarry> Kurlon<<< how do you update lynis?
<xlq> Whose is MadGirl?
<manuelrazzari> hi, my Ubuntu server was hacked through one of those PHP shell scripts. How can I find what was done there? Can I look at www-data's user logs? How? How do I know if we're hosting something evil?
<bazhang> a bot
<xlq> bazhang: not who is, whose is
<parapanghelescu> xlq > I can understand that ....but how about my problem with Pidgin for example ???
<jrib> manuelrazzari: well you need to wipe the drive and reinstall imo...
<ramos> Need help burning mpgs to dvd...can someone help me out or tell me what program they're using?
<bazhang> parapanghelescu, certainly in that case yes
<jlu> hello, where does memtest (run from grub startup menu) save its log?
<risalat> I can't reinstall the grub
<apoleo12> xlq: think that my bios has to do something with this problem of mine?
<Halitech> ramos, devede
<parapanghelescu> bazhang ? thank you
<bazhang> parapanghelescu, there are backports, PPA, and other sources as well (not supported here though)
<xlq> parapanghelescu: what Pidgin problem?
<ramos> Halitech: just install with package manager and it works?
<armence> OK, my computer shut down unbidden about 1-3 hours ago while I was out and I am trying to find some sort of evidence of what happened... I can't find anything a segfault in kern.log or really anywhere else and I am starting to wonder if it might have been something like a very brief power-outage... Is there any way to find out?
<Halitech> ramos, yup. should pull in the dependencies
<manuelrazzari> jrib: I was hoping for a less drastic measure :(
<dudleyi> grr
<ramos> Halitech: sweet...thanks
<dudleyi> okay. this is just annoying. I'll give arch linux a try.
<xlq> apoleo12: probably not
<jrib> manuelrazzari: well if someone mailicious had control of your system that's the only sensible measure you can take
<parapanghelescu> xlq > I cannot exchange files with YM ....on the ubuntu repos there is an old version ...and on the Pidgin webpage they already released another version which is also fixing the issues with YM
<bazhang> risalat, sure, lets keep it in channel though
<bazhang> risalat, windows installed first?
<risalat> no
<risalat> ubuntu
<Blu-Ray> alguien que me ayude a configurar mi tarjeta de video?
<bazhang> risalat, then you need to restore grub
<bazhang> Blu-Ray, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Blu-Ray> HD4870 problemas con drivers
<xlq> parapanghelescu: ahh right. If I were you then, I'd first try to find someone who is providing .deb packages of the new version for Ubuntu, and if I can't find anyone, I'd compile it myself.
<Blu-Ray> tanks bazhang
<risalat> i tried with the Live CD
<apoleo12> hrm then how do I get rid of this error 15? since menu.lst and bios seemed right? want me to show yuou my menu.lst?
<apoleo12> maybe doesnt help much but... least try?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub risalat have a look see here
<xlq> apoleo12: ok, pastebin it and I'll have a look.
<risalat> I did have a look
<apoleo12> will do brb
<Guest22739> http://www.purflirt.com/pdv1.php?age=2&tracker=9dcp2t9exi_02_selfmsn5pur-hotmail-160x600-age1-14-August_redir_0_1&id=53360
<risalat> wait till i show you what happened
<Guest22739> exist for linux ?
<xlq> apoleo12: actually it might help more to paste the output of echo /dev/{h,s}d*
<parapanghelescu> xlq > maybe ...except I am not so advanced :D
<xlq> parapanghelescu: it's not that hard, reall
<xlq> y
<apoleo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253282/
<xlq> parapanghelescu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<parapanghelescu> xlq > I'll already downloaded the sources ...and I'll try to do that over week-end
<apoleo12> xql: what?
<ikonia> 4/last madLyfe
<apoleo12> ohhh
<xlq> apoleo12: did you alter this yourself?
<apoleo12> well already did in pastebin
<apoleo12> it been left like that nothing has been altered... what make you think that?
<risalat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253283/
<revygttam> How may i give another user access to a network share?
<xlq> apoleo12: have you added/removed hard disks?
<risalat> bazhang take a look
<xlq> revygttam: is this with samba?
<apoleo12> nope
<mdwright> Has anyone run Xvfb on Jaunty?
<xlq> apoleo12: has it ever worked?
<revygttam> xlq, either smb or through nautilus if possible
<apoleo12> worked? as in booting in?
<apoleo12> x: define worked
<akshay> iam getting grub error 17
<xlq> revygttam: nautilus can act as a samba client. Consult the samba documentation for how to configure the samba server. I don't know offhand, sorry.
<akshay> how to resolve it
<parapanghelescu> xlq > thanks for the link bro'
<xlq> apoleo12: has it ever booted into Ubuntu?
<uber_noober> akshay: reintstall grub using a live disk
<akshay> how to that
<xlq> parapanghelescu: no problem, good luck :)
<akshay> iam too new
<apoleo12> yes I always have been booting into just fine. despite of the stops
<akshay> to dat
<akshay> to do dat
<Pici> !enter | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xlq> apoleo12: the stops?
<akshay> kkkkkk
<bazhang> risalat, you dont appear to be following that restore grub how to
<akshay> iam getting grub error 17 how to resolve it
<risalat> why do you say that?
<Trab> hey, I have a friend trying to install Firefox 3.5 on Hardy x64, but the repo only goes up to 3.0.
<xlq> apoleo12: I might be misunderstanding the problem. What's wrong?
<bazhang> http://is.gd/1jkNY Trab
<uber_noober> akshay: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<akshay> iam getting grub error 17 how to resolve it
<entropy> guys, what's the status on Jaunty LADSPA plugins in the libasound2-plugins package? It seems they need to be updated for Pulseaudio's EQ, and it's been quite some time. May I get an update?
<apoleo12> after POST then windows bootloader (Windows XP pro:Ubuntu) 15 sec (selected ubuntu) then to the grub loader till it doesnt find the file.
<xlq> Trab: the firefox in jaunty is 3.0.13
<Trab> tahnks bazhang
<uber_noober> akshay: first place to look is google then here
<akshay> thanks
<Trab> xlq really? I had 3.5...I must have custom installed it
<uber_noober> akshay: fnp
<xlq> apoleo12: so, when did this problem start?
<apoleo12> xlq: the problem is error 15: file not found... in grub
<cyrus_mc> I am using ubuntu netbook remix. I have a gtk theme that on my home system I just install but adding the link to the gtkrc file to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file (I use gentoo on my home PC)
<apoleo12> since I installed ubuntu about 6 weeks ago
<xlq> apoleo12: when did you start having this problem?
<cyrus_mc> how do I install the same gtk theme within ubuntu
<apoleo12> xql: since I installed ubuntu about 6 weeks ago
<xlq> cyrus_mc: what is the theme called? There's probably a package for it.
<uber_noober> apoleo12: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<cyrus_mc> the package is MurrinaFancyCandy
<jnfuller> I got an answer to the question I asked here in #ubuntu-kernel, thanks all
<emil111> Hello, I could use some help to create a live usb stick. it looks so easy but it isn't working
<DoomHack2009> install drivers nvidia linux
<masquerade> hi, i have problems with audio in ubuntu after a fresh jaunty install. the sound is playing, but not cleanly. (here is my alsa information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e64b61ae1fb9e2a661ebcabc15bb5a9156fa5f95 )
<xlq> masquerade: the problem is probably with PulseAudio.
<apoleo12> uber: Ive seen this before and its part of my resolution resource... but it about to be no use for it... I dont understand this
<masquerade> xlq: yes..? im sorry, can you provide me some more detailed information so that i can look for a way to fix it..?
<apoleo12> wait now let me emphasize myself again once more...
<apoleo12> brb
<uber_noober> k
<xlq> cyrus_mc: install gtk2-engines-murrine and install MurrinaFancyCandy manually
<xlq> masquerade: I don't use pulseaudio, so I can't really help.
<xlq> masquerade: you could try removing pulseaudio and see if the problem goes away.
<masquerade> xlq: okay, thanks a lot, ill try it
<cyrus_mc> xlq - so when I download the MurrinaFancyCandy gtk tar package, how do I install it manually
<DoomHack2009> install drivers nvidia linux on va sur le terminal
<xlq> cyrus_mc: I'm not sure. Being a Gentoo user, I thought you'd be able to work it out ;)
<xlq> DoomHack2009: français -> #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> !fr | DoomHack2009
<ubottu> DoomHack2009: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xlq> Pici: I must remember that one :)
<xlq> cyrus_mc: you could check to see if the theme is in murrine-themes
<xlq> cyrus_mc: it is!
<Pici> cyrus_mc: Just drag the tar file onto the theme window in Gnome
<xlq> cyrus_mc: ok, you can just install murrine-themes
<xlq> cyrus_mc: sudo aptitude install murrine-themes
<xlq> Too much #ubuntu, bye everyone
<derenrich> nooo xlq
<masquerade> xlq: it does not work either
<masquerade> hmm..
<masquerade> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest85734> hey all, im still having a problem connecting to my hinet ADSL in Taiwan, i think its because i need to use PPPoE or something
<runpain2_> how do i use the root for nautilus
<apoleo12> Ok Im not too sure about this but correct me if Im wrong...  please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/253289/ and i have a feeling it has to do with fstab?
<Yanick_> hi, I'm using Eclipse and trying to commit some work over SVN, eclipse kept throwing svn errors about some files out of sync (I'm the only commiter on the project at the moment) so I did an "Override and commit" but the damn thing deleted all my changes! how can I restore the deleted files? I'm runnin Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 with ext4
<electro> are there any docs for installing vmware-tools in 9.04 ?
<Guest85734> can anyone tell me why when i try to use "pppoeconf" in the terminal
<derenrich> runpain2_: gksu nautilus ?
<Guest85734> it says "please become root"?
<Guest85734> and how to fix this?
<xlq> !sudo | Guest85734
<ubottu> Guest85734: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<uber_noober> apoleo12: so ur ubuntu is on the third disk fifth partition?
<Guest85734> ok thanks ill try that, any other advice about using
<runpain2_> Thanks derenrich i for got
<xlq> cyrus_mc: cp /usr/share/themes/MurrinaFancyCandy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<ipatrol> Help! I accidentally changed my screen dimensions and now I can't click the accept key to change them back!
<Guest85734> "pppoeconf" its pretty much fire and forget?
<xlq> ipatrol: well you could try pressing escape. You can also move windows around by holding down the Alt key and dragging them.
<apoleo12> Uber: Uhmmm AFAIK it has to be on disk#3 first partition
<marcelo_> hi, I've installed the package root-system 5,18 via apt-get but the last release is 5.24(from the root web site),  Why last release is not availble via apt-get, should I ask root team for upgrade root in ubuntu/debian servers?
<ipatrol> I don't have enough window space to move the window
<ipatrol> And I can't make it small enough
<xlq> apoleo12: unlike FreeBSD (grr) you can install Ubuntu on any partition.
<ipatrol> I's only occupying 1/4 of the screen
<sdf> ipatrol
<xlq> ipatrol: you can hold down the alt key and drag the window
<sdf> press ALT
<ipatrol> trying...
<sdf> then click on the window
<sdf> and move it
<ipatrol> Did it, it works
<ipatrol> thx
<xlq> !upgrade | marcelo_
<ubottu> marcelo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<apoleo12> xql: yeah I heard about that... I would day its good but... only if I understand what has grub went wrong... I plan on putting some directories on a few partitions... or wud that make me sound insane?
<xlq> marcelo_: sorry, wrong factoid
<ipatrol> I have it runing in Virtual Box
<xlq> marcelo_: upgrades aren't provided until the next Ubuntu release
<apoleo12> *say
<xlq> sdf: linebreaks save the day :D
<ipatrol> How do I change the resolution to 3s bit?
<ipatrol> *32
<sdf> ;)
<mdv> HI
<mdv> LOL
<sdf> anyone knows a good expresscard for tv
<Yanick_> anyone?
<ipatrol> How do I change the %$^&# resolution!?
<xlq> apoleo12: it is quite common for / to be on one partition, /usr to be on another, /home to be on a third, etc.
<nicks007> Hello ! i am using 9.04 , today i encountered a problem when i start my computer it is showing "x server couldn't start " what should i do ?
<Yanick_> I'm using Eclipse and trying to commit some work over SVN, eclipse kept throwing svn errors about some files out of sync (I'm the only commiter on the project at the moment) so I did an "Override and commit" but the damn thing deleted all my changes! how can I restore the deleted files? I'm runnin Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 with ext4
<apoleo12> xql: Ill keep in mind!
<sdf> anyone knows a good expresscard for tv
<dyjdrtrtjd> Alsa somewhat works, and i have removed pulseaudio because it is totally broken with my hardware
<xlq> Yanick_: I don't know. Sounds like you need to learn how to use SVN ;)
<marcelo_> xlq, I do not want to upgrade ubuntu just a package I've installed. But it does not seem that newer versions of this package is available via apt-get even though in their web-page it is.
<dyjdrtrtjd> but when I do amixer I get ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<dyjdrtrtjd> How do I make amixer/asound no try to go to pulseaudio
<ipatrol> How do you change the resolution to that of your actual screen?
<dyjdrtrtjd> seriously wtf
<Yanick_> xlq: very funny.... "Override and commit" is NOT suppose to revert!!!
<dyjdrtrtjd> i reconfigured the packages
<dyjdrtrtjd> Is ubuntu incapable of having alsa be primary?
 * apoleo12 is drilling to find out what is he missing...
<xlq> Yanick_: SVN is horrible - you can only commit on the very head (SVN doesn't support non-linear history) so you need to merge before committing.
<xlq> Yanick_: #subversion
<xlq> dyjdrtrtjd: what?
<xlq> dyjdrtrtjd: oh, just remove pulseaudio
<Yanick_> xlq: the question was not about svn, it's about recovering the deleted files removed by eclipse
<xlq> Yanick_: #eclipse
<apoleo12> xql: do you know this file device.map?
<dyjdrtrtjd> xlq, I already did that, but i figured it out: asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<ipatrol> HELP?!?
<AJC_Z0> When I connect to a network using DHCP with Network Manager, I'd like to join a second network for which I use "sudo ip addr add 10.10.20.6/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate that?
<Yanick_> xlq: if I was on Windows, I would download undelete and restore the files. This has nothing to do with svn or eclipse, but Linux
<ipatrol> How do I fix the resolution?!
<xlq> ipatrol: 32-bit is the bit-depth, not the resolution.
<ipatrol> Whatever
<ipatrol> How do I change it from 29 to 32?
<ipatrol> *16 > 32
<xlq> Yanick_: oh, you want a file recovery program?
<marionbarry> can anyone tell the correct command to update lynis?
<xlq> ipatrol: doesn't the settings dialog allow you to do that?
<Yanick_> xlq: amonst other thing. I have downloaded foremost, but I doN,t know how to restore PHP files, is it the same as restoring txt files?
<ipatrol> Virtual box is whining
<xlq> Yanick_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion-4.html
<ipatrol> And the Ubuntu screen is only taking up 1/8 of the total screen
<xlq> Yanick_: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Yanick_> xlq: I'm on ext4
<xlq> Yanick_: PHP files *are* text files
<Yanick_> xlq: then I can just restore with foremost using txt as extension?
<apoleo12> yan: no .php
<xlq> marcelo_: you are probably reading the project's page
<Yanick_> I'll give it a shot
<steven__> hi. i am have issues with formatting a floppy. any help?
<xlq> steven__: bit vague...
<steven__> i need it for a bios flash
<apoleo12> xql: guess you couldnt help much and or too busy cuz mine is pretty much complocated.... =-)
<marcelo_> xlq, Should I ask them to upgrade the package in ubuntu servers? Who is responsible for this?
<apoleo12> xlq: erp
<steven__> im using the KDS Floppy Formatter
<sdf> steven install mtools
<xlq> marcelo_: the project is separate from Ubuntu. When the project makes a new release, an Ubuntu maintainer needs to package it for Ubuntu. Then it's got to be tested. This takes time and a lot of effort, so new versions of packages are only released in the next Ubuntu release, unless the new version has a fix for a security problem.
<sdf> steven__ install mtools
<sysdoc> is there ati support for 9.10?
<steven__> is that in synaptic?
<sdf> yes
<xlq> apoleo12: no luck?
<steven__> k. brb
<Pici> sysdoc: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<nicks007> "x server couldn't start " how to fix it ?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi guys.. A stupid question, but could you please help? What function can i use to write a variable in to a file? in PHP?
<sysdoc> pici sorry i meant 9.04
<jrib> natrixnatrix89: try ##php
<marcelo_> xlq, I understand, I am going to install it from source instead. Thank you.
<apoleo12> xlq: not really Im looking ath 3 different files... and seemed that are consistent I guess
<sdf> nicks007> reboot in recevry
<sysdoc> lookin to run compize with ati video card
<natrixnatrix89> channel doesnt work now..
<jrib> natrixnatrix89: huh?
<jbwiv> guys, I'm having odd "du" behavior on jaunty. See http://pastie.org/584288. du -sh reports 4.0k for directory, but if I move it to /tmp and run it again, it shows 114M. The /tmp number is correct. Anyone know what might be going on here? tia
<firecrotch> natrixnatrix89: Look into fopen and fwrite
<nicks007> sdf, i tried but not working
<jrib> natrixnatrix89: i'm in it now
<sdf> what video do u have?
<soulnet> malang
<natrixnatrix89> jrib: it says overflow..
<Pici> sysdoc: Depends what model card you have, but generally yes.
<nicks007> sdf, ATI
<xlq> apoleo12: three different files? What?
<xlq> sysdoc: doesn't fglrx work for you?
<sdf> try reinstalling glrx
<jrib> !register | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sdf> with envy-ng
<firecrotch> natrixnatrix89: $f = fopen('file.txt', 'w');  fwrite($f, 'text_to_write');  fclose($f);
<masquerade> can anyone help me with stuttering/cracking audio?
<xlq> sysdoc: or radeonhd (for new cards)
<sdf> nicks007> install Envy-ng
<apoleo12> xlq: menu.lst, device.map and fstab
<natrixnatrix89> firecritch: thanks
<firecrotch> natrixnatrix89: you're welcome! :)
<natrixnatrix89> found it in the manual.. Thank you..
<xlq> masquerade: did you try removing pulseaudio?
<masquerade> xlq: yes
<xlq> apoleo12: GRUB doesn't read fstab
<apoleo12> I realize that
<xlq> apoleook
<xlq> ok
<Yanick_> when I type "foremost -t php -i /dev/sda3" it just prints the help screen. I type "foremost -i /dev/sda3" and now it's doing something; does it search for *any* deleted files?
<bullgard4> Is there a NetworkManager backport available for Ubuntu 8.04.3?
<apoleo12> but like i said it seem consisent
<masquerade> xlq: any more ideas?
<nicks007> sdf, it shows command mode but i couldn't install anything as it is showing errors like couldn't access apt etc.. although i am trying as root
<djamil> about?
<djamil> nicks007> did u apt-get update ?
<delaman> im havint trouble connecting remotely to my MySQL server,  im following these steps http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html  however when i go to change the "bind-address" after making the changes and when i go to restart mysql, mysql will not start, it says "FAIL"
<xlq> masquerade: no. Someone else might, though.
<masquerade> xlq: yes, but theres no one else around :)
<vk> would anyone have an answer to why 'shutdown 0' locks up the os at the end of shutdown and a gui shutdown doesnt?
<xlq> masquerade: search for information about your sound device and ubuntu
<djamil> nicks007> u need networking UP
<nicks007> djamil, no
<xlq> masquerade: there are hundereds of people in here! :O
<djamil> nicks007> do it , u need networking UP
<sysdoc> xlq, Havent tried fglrx yet was just asking as I had seen in here that there wasnt fgrlx in the new release
<masquerade> xlq: is there an audio support channel?
<masquerade> xlq: i mean active
<xlq> sysdoc: oh, interesting.
<MOUD> Hello again
<Coldbane2010_> hey how do you install drivers in ubunut
<Pici> sysdoc: Do you get drivers offered if you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<xlq> delaman: look at /var/log/mysql... or something
<djamil> Coldbane2010_> u need to copile them
<apoleo12> xlq: Im thinking of booting into windows to take a look at the disk manager to see where its exactly at (root part) cuz as I recalled its on disk 3 and partition is the first which is left side portion
<apoleo12> do I make sense/
<djamil> Coldbane2010_> u need to compile them
<apoleo12> ?
<xlq> nicks007: have you left another package manager open?
<Pici> djamil: Er... no you don't.
<djamil> Pici lol yes u do
<xlq> Coldbane2010_: what sort of drivers?
<djamil> Pici unless binary pack
<Pici> djamil: It depends what 'drivers' (modules) you want.
<nicks007> djamil,  will Envy-ng installation work ?
<sysdoc> Pici,  I havent installed yet, wanted to ask 1st so I'd know which ver to install. Would like to install  9.04 to take advantage of the ext4 file sys
<masquerade> i have problems with audio in ubuntu after a fresh jaunty install. the sound is playing, but not cleanly. its stuttering/cracking. (here is my alsa information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e64b61ae1fb9e2a661ebcabc15bb5a9156fa5f95 )
<djamil> nicks007> it should yes
<xlq> apoleo12: you can have a look. It also won't do any harm to keep changing menu.lst and see what works.
<nicks007> xlq, this is because of power cut
<Pici> sysdoc: Well, we'd be able to help more if you could tell us what ATI model card you are using.
<apoleo12> the menu.lst is harmless? can I make changes to see if I get it to work?
<murlidhar> hi all ..how should i synchorize my time with internet ???? i am using openbox session only !!!
<maco> murlidhar: install ntp
<xlq> masquerade: do you know what sound device you have?
<murlidhar> synchronize*
<murlidhar> maco: ty
<xlq> apoleo12: it's sensible to make a backup of menu.lst. But if GRUB has the wrong disk numbers, it'll just fail. It won't mess anything up.
<xlq> apoleo12: GRUB only ever reads from the hard disks (except when chainloading, possibly)
<vk> would anyone have an answer to why 'shutdown 0' locks up the os at the end of shutdown and a gui shutdown doesnt?
<murlidhar> maco: errr how should i start using it to synchronize it ?
<xlq> vk: what do you mean, "locks up the OS"?
<apoleo12> xlq: it seem already automatically backed up...menu.lst.backup... good thing eh?
<xlq> vk: also, do either of "telinit 0" or "poweroff" work?
<xlq> apoleo12: :)
<J_A_X> anyone ever had their xserver flicker when opening apps with wine?
<apoleo12> whats a chainloading?
<vk> xlq: when the system is shutting down, right before the ubuntu logo clicks off and the pc shuts down. it locks up
<Kurlon> ok, try #2 at Ubuntu on this soekris... wish me luck
<xlq> jbwiv: are you sure /tmp/index didn't already exist?
<vk> xlq: i have not tried any of the other shutdown commands
<maco> murlidhar: i think just run "sudo ntpdate" to force a sync
<jbwiv> xlq: yes, I am
<xlq> maco, murlidhar: ntpd changes the time gradually to avoid problems
<masquerade>  i have problems with audio in ubuntu after a fresh jaunty install. the sound is playing, but not cleanly. its stuttering/cracking. (here is my alsa information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e64b61ae1fb9e2a661ebcabc15bb5a9156fa5f95 )
<jbwiv> here are my filesystems: http://pastie.org/584300
<xlq> jbwiv: what is mounted on /tmp?
<murlidhar> xlq: 14 Aug 23:38:06 ntpdate[2894]: no servers can be used, exiting
<maco> xlq: well yeah..if youre like hours off...
<jbwiv> xlq: see http://pastie.org/584300
<nanotube> vk: try "shutdown -h now"
<xlq> jbwiv: yeah, just saw it
<Kurlon> This is looking more promising...
<xlq> masquerade: do you know what audio device you've got?
<apoleo12> xlq: sorry but whats a chainloading?
<murlidhar> xlq: i ran and this is what it came
<jbwiv> only difference is /home is a crypted fs...and that's where the erroneous data is being shown
<djamil> do man date first to have appriximate good hour
<masquerade> xlq: yes
<apoleo12> never mind I ll look it up
<xlq> masquerade: what is it?
<vk> nanotube: will try that next shutdown.
<djamil> then ntupdate
<xlq> apoleo12: it doesn't matter for now
<masquerade> xlq: nvidia mcp67
<murlidhar> apoleo12: googling it might help u ....since u will understand it more clearly
<xlq> apoleo12: point is, it's unlikely GRUB will mess anythin gup
<apoleo12> gotcha
<nanotube> vk: ok. look also at "man shutdown" for other options...
<masquerade> xlq: need time to type^
<djamil> man is your Man !!!!!! guys
<vk> ty
<xlq> jbwiv: your problem is indeed weird
<xlq> jbwiv: perhaps you have sparse files
<WinterWeaver> my bluetooth does not seem to work, Is there any specific method to switching it on?
<jbwiv> I'm going to reboot and see if that helps ;(
<shachaf> Ugh. This keeps happening. DNS addresses keep getting resolved to the wrong IPs and then cached.
<shachaf> Is there anything I can do about that?
<djamil> restart networking
<sethi> Can anyone help me figure out why my ubuntu is constantly running at 100%?
<djamil> check ISP problems
<shachaf> djamil: Isn't that a little excessive? It's just one address.
<djamil> type TOP
<sethi> Anything I have on focus uses 70%
<jbwiv> sethi: try top
<sethi> I have TOP running already
<djamil> who is consuming?
<shachaf> djamil: ISP? It's not the DNS server to blame here.
<sethi> update-apt-xapi is using 70%
<sethi> a bit ago it was gconft ro something
<djamil> dns is at your ISP
<Kurlon> Soekris up and running, woot
<xlq> masquerade: it could be that your hardware isn't yet supported fully
<nanotube> vk: np :)
<djamil> xql yes
<lolek> hi there
<sethi> I've checked TOP at multiple times and it still shows 100%
<masquerade> xlq: i would be surprised, because the computer is about 3/4 of a year old
<sethi> even though just terminal is running with Gnome
<shachaf> djamil: I've tried a bunch of DNS servers. But the point is that, however Ubuntu got the wrong IP, it's caching it now.
<djamil> but which process is taking that much?
<Mrokii> hi all. I'm trying to get the Eurosport-player working on 9.0.4 (and on Firefox). I have tried several tips from the net, including possibly conflicting plugins, but nothing helped...
<sethi> right now, it's update-apt-xapi
<lolek> guys i'm looking for some software to manage my bluetooth gsm connection i.e. i don't want to make it by typing, but i just want to click :D
<xlq> masquerade: bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/365754
<murlidhar> murlidhar@slynux:~$ sudo ntpdate asia.pool.ntp.org
<Qvintvs> is there a way to make an alias definition non-recursive? ie, if I do alias name='def here', 'def here' won't be searched for aliases.
<nanotube> sethi: try turning off desktop effects...
<murlidhar> 14 Aug 23:42:56 ntpdate[3010]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<djamil> its not Ubuntu, it s your network config that is wrong
<sethi> They're not on, nanotube
<FAJ> hi just did an update on my jaunty computer and now my wifi (was using ath9k) isn't working.  fell back to ndiswrapper and it works, but i cannot get the ath9k to work again.  help?
<Mrokii> Currently, the only plugin I have installed for wmp-files is the mplayer-one.
<sethi> I don't even have the nvidia drivers installed because they suck so much.
<masquerade> xlq: a bug. damn. thanks anyways a lot for looking and for the help!
<xlq> Qvintvs: it's shell-dependent. Consult your shell documentation/support.
<djamil> how do you know its wrong IPs ?
<xlq> Ugh, bye
<djamil> arent you connected here?
<Halitech> FAJ, try the madwifi drivers
<combo> hello, there. have little problem with wget. when I want to download 'xyz.rar' file it downloads '1c63a7bf375854eee9d3a0d14900c05d' ?? how to fix it :/ please help somebody..
<FAJ> halitech; sudo apt-get install madwifi?
<nanotube> combo: which file are you trying to download? post a linky.
<sethi> Anyone have an idea?
<djamil> combo: wget ? or browser?
<nanotube> combo: and post your full wget command that you're using.
<Halitech> FAJ, not sure
<djamil> its a script, use the browser
<FAJ> Halitech:  just installed madwifi-tools
<FAJ> ..
<smarf> hello, I'm trying to set up rinetd. But it's not listening (using netstat). I stopped apache..
<smarf> any ideas?
<combo> nanotube: here You go... that's e.g. only, cuz all files are same way http://rapideo.pl/pliki/22617/lv-223.part2.rar
<djamil> they are protected
<combo> nanotube: my command is 'wget http://rapideo.pl/pliki/22617/lv-223.part2.rar' ;P
<djamil> use the browser
<nanotube> combo: ok let me try...
<smarf> anyone please?
<combo> djamil: hm, but i have about 100 files, and want download them at once with 'wget -i ./file_with_link.txt'
<nanotube> combo: same here. must be some redirect at that url...
<sysdoc> Pici, The ati card is a Radeon 3100 on a brand new laptop
<djamil> u cant, they done it on purpose
<djamil> its a protection against leeching
 * lolek gives smarf an ice cream... - here it is... don't cry.... :D
<jbwiv> xlq: surprisingly, rebooting fixed the du issue
<combo> nanotube: but with webbrowser works all fine ;/
<smarf> lolek, it's so easy to setup, and I can't have it running, it's so annoying really!!
<combo> in any browser ;/
<djamil> combo, u see
<smarf> sorry for repeating myself but..
<djamil> because its script aware
<nanotube> combo: well, it seems that it's still downloading the file... so just rename it after it's done.
<combo> djamil: got to be some simple way to download that 100 files :(
<Pici> sysdoc: Probably, the Ubuntu hardware compatibility list has the 3200 listed as being compatible, so the 3100 probably is as well.
<lolek> smarf: yeah... i know this feeling, when you can't find a girl to lower your pressure :D
<smarf> lolek, yeh that too:p
<djamil> ename them as he says
<combo> nanotube: thought that already :) hm... ok try to download some sample and do that :)
<combo> djamil: ok, will try to rename ;)
<FAJ> Halitech:  didn't work;  it seems like the ath9k isn't even modprobing.
<djamil> ;)
<combo> hehe, that's nice solution ^^
<nanotube> combo: another thing to try - you can use the "downthemall" extension for firefox. that makes it easy to queue a bunch of downloads at once.
<FAJ> b/c lshw tells me that the network is unclaimed if not using ndiswrapper
<djamil> combo: yes !
<strongsoul> i installed xubuntu 9.04 now , an di dont have sound playing up when i play .avi or .divx clips
<strongsoul> how can i rectify this ?
<combo> nanotube: ok, will install that extension after experiments with renaming ;)
<djamil> does the sound work  for other apps?
<combo> djamil, nanotube: thanks for help You guys ;)
<bhaskar> hello i am using jaunty. recently i have a problem with add\ remove it is not starting giving error of software management system
<bhaskar> somebody has to help me out
<firecrotch> bhaskar: what is the exact error message you're getting?
<rek> hypno sent my a pvt
<rebecca_> can some one help me? I just installed ubuntu on my dell laptop but I can't seem to make the wireless work.
<Guinnesss> I need some security related help...
<djamil> <bhaskar> apt-get update
<rek> rececca
<Halitech> FAJ, try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<rek> prova netweork manaager
<somebody> bhaskar: what do you need?
<firecrotch> Guinnesss: what kind of help?
<rek> vedi se ti vede le reti
<FAJ> Halitech: tried that too, i have done both, but when i rmmod ndiswrapper, ath_pci doesn't catch either.
<Pici> !it | rek
<ubottu> rek: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marcelo_> hi, where do I find headres of X11 in ubuntu? Specificaly x11/extension/shape.h?
<rek> ahahah  pici
<bhaskar> failed to check for installed and available aplications
<rebecca_> I have a dell D600 can some one help me get the wireless working?
<rek> yep
<rek> rebecca
<rebecca_> gr8
<blackroot> i have a slightly problem with bind9.. i know i should ask in #dns or ##linux but no one answered so i test my luck here. error is described and zone files are pasted at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253301/  --  my reverse won't work and i can't figure out that error
<djamil> rebecca_ lspci
<rebecca_> what do i need to do?
<djamil> rebecca_ lspci
<rek> iwconfig scan list
<strongsoul> djamil, ok now when i went to mixer and enabled it soud plays, but very very low sound
<rebecca_> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<strongsoul> my volume is at full level
<strongsoul> and in mixer its full
<strongsoul> but i hear very very low sound
<rebecca_> rebecca@rebecca-dell:~$ iwconfig scan list
<rebecca_> iwconfig: unknown command "list"
<Guinnesss> basically on my system I can SSH in. I have a friend who wants an account, but he shouldn't be able to access files other than his home dir. So I have set up a group called local and now I want to set files he shouldnt access to have 'local' as a group. Is this the way to go?
<rek> list scan
<rek> sorry
<Soliloquial> 2010 is the year of desktop linux!
<bhaskar> what should i do firecrotch
<rebecca_> rebecca@rebecca-dell:~$ iwconfig list scan
<rebecca_> iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
<firecrotch> bhaskar: from the terminal, sudo apt-get update    then sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<bhaskar> that doesnt work for me
<nasser> hello fellow humans !
<rek> iwconfig
<nanotube> !hi | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<firecrotch> Guinnesss: do you want this user to be able to run programs and stuff like that?
<bhaskar> firecrotch: that doesnt work
<rebecca_> rebecca@rebecca-dell:~$ iwconfig
<rebecca_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<rebecca_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<rebecca_> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<rebecca_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Trogdor"
<FloodBot3> rebecca_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebecca_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<{HaRiTh}> who has some experience with ubuntu servers ?
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: Lots of people :)
<{HaRiTh}> good
<{HaRiTh}> i installed 9.04 on virtualbox
<rebecca_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253308/
<{HaRiTh}> i need to access it from my host machine
<Guinnesss> firecrotch, yes, but only general system stuff /bin kind of things
<nasser> what's the coolest thing in 9.10 alpha 4 ?
<bhaskar> some one help me
<fluurp> the name
<Pici> nasser: That discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<rebecca_> rek: did you see http://paste.ubuntu.com/253308/
<kins_jose> my system restarts when i perform a hibernate/suspend immediately after hibernating/suspending.could someone help?
<nasser> Pici oh okay
<rek> open network manager
<rek> yep
<rek> nm-applet
<rebecca_> I don't have NM I have wicd
<rek> have u installe da firware for your chipset?
<nikrzd> hello piplz
<Zxcvb> I am trying to slow down a mouse, but this line doesn't work for some reason <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" contains="Targus">
<shah16> I always get the error 'gtalk0 Network error' while signing into gtalk from EMPATHY, i'm really not able to figureout what the problem is.. im using pidgin, but im not able to place voice calls from pidgin.. what might be the problem in empathy?
<{HaRiTh}> someone with me here ?
<nasser> hey nikrzd
<rebecca_> b43
<MeditatingFrog> !hypno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hypno
<nikrzd> ubuntu cool systems ???
<rebecca_> used System>Admin>Hardware
<Zxcvb> if I use <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">, it works but for all mice
<firecrotch> Guinnesss: a better way perhaps would be to chroot the user to their home directory and bind mount /bin and other dirs to a directory within the user's home dir
<MeditatingFrog> anyone know if it's possible to open multiple instances of totem?  I prefer it as my music player because it uses less cpu
<nikrzd> anyone ubuntu good system ????
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fluurp> nikrzd: yes good system
<Guinnesss> firecrotch: Thank you, I will look into that method!
<nikrzd> the cool you anderstand my =)
<fluurp> yea...barely
<nikrzd> Bad english =(
<{HaRiTh}> i installed 9.04 on virtualbox , and i need to access it from my host machine which is also ubuntu , but i can't do this , any ideas ?
<bhaskar> any body that could help me regarding add/remove i wanted to install a video supportingg messenger
<Pici> nikrzd: There is a russian channel if you're interested, #ubuntu-ru
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: Access how? via ssh?
<WebcamWonder> Anything specific anyone would like for me to know before I do a highly customized 8.10 upgrade to 9.04?
<shah16> bhaskar: tell me, whats ur issue
<rebecca_> rek any help?
<nasser> bhashkar, is u want something like the video in MSN, forget it :P try SKYPE :)
<nikrzd> No i want read yours channels =) lern english =)
<nikrzd> free =)))
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, no from my host machine to the guest machine
<nanotube> nikrzd: good strategy ;)
<nikrzd> thanks =)
<rek> have u installe da firware for your chipset?
<rek> rebecca_ the firmware
<bhaskar> shah16 i hve a problem with starting of add /remove it give me error of system management failure
<Zxcvb> does anyone know how to slow down just one specific mouse?
<nanotube> Zxcvb: stop moving it around?
<nanotube> Zxcvb: :P
<InfectedWithDrew> I deleted ~/Desktop and now my desktop shows the contents of /home.  Can I get the desktop to go back to showing the contents of ~/Desktop?
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: create the directory again
<Zxcvb> nanotube: the problem is that my bluetooth mouse is too fast and hard to control, though the touchpad is fine
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: mkdir ~/Desktop
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, do you know how to do so ?
<nefa> InfectedWithDrew: mkdir ¨/Desktop ?
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: What do you mean? If the virtual machine is running, you should just be able to access it from the window that its in
<InfectedWithDrew> nanotube: I'm using a symlink for ~/Desktop actually.
<nanotube> Zxcvb: yea, i figured - just could'n resist making a joke. :) sorry i don't know how to do that ...
<nikrzd> çðÿ =)
<shah16> bhaskar: run without quotes 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Zxcvb> nanotube: I should be able to make a fdi file for just that mouse, but doing so doesn't work
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, i need to access lamp
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, also need to ping the virtual server
<rebecca_> I used the b43 driver. What do you mean by the firemware?
<nefa> InfectedWithDrew: symlink to what?
<Isaacariah> hi is it ok to ask a question regarding arp poisoning here or is there another channel more appropriate?
<nikrzd> realy problem =)
<InfectedWithDrew> nefa: /mnt/data/My \Documents, it's an NTFS mount that Windows uses for D:\
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: you'd access it just as you would access any other server, using its IP address. example: ping 192.168.1.5 if thats the IP of the virtual machien
<nanotube> Isaacariah: just ask, and see if anyone knows what you need
<pasteeater> how can i use "git" to retrieve a certain revision?
<nefa> InfectedWithDrew: i don't get it ;-)
<Anarhist> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu from an iso image directly without burning onto disk?
<Isaacariah> ok basically im experimenting with ARP poisoning on my home network, basically to see if you really can do the whole transparent proxy/flipping images malarky. everythings in place, including squid, which works when pointing any network client to my ip manually, bu
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, ok , do i need to install any other things right after the server installation ?
<Isaacariah> but ARP poisoning doesnt seem to, even though the host computers arp table (arp -a) shows it has
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: Did you install apache, mysql, openssh, etc during the install process?
<Anarhist> !isoinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoinstall
<Anarhist> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, yes
<bhaskar> shah16: status database area is locked by another process
<bhaskar>  this error is dhown
<Isaacariah> any reasons why the table would update but the browser would still point at the current gateway's MAC?
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: then you should be all set, I guess
<Anarhist> !installiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installiso
<InfectedWithDrew> nefa: I deleted ~/Desktop, then did ln -s /mnt/data/Desktop ~/Desktop which created a symlink to my Windows Desktop folder.  (I mis-typed earlier)
<Isaacariah> ive had it working once, on a different network, but no luck at all now
<{HaRiTh}> firecrotch, ok thanks for your response
<tbryant> I can't get my NowPlaying Screenlet to work with Rhythmbox, can anyone help? (It works with Banshee)
<firecrotch> {HaRiTh}: You're welcome !
<shah16> please close the synaptic (add/remove) while running the above command : bhaskar
<nikrzd> anyone speak with my =)
<radioman-lt> ;
<rebecca_> So i have the driver installed for my wifi card and it lists different APs but when I try to connect to one it fails
<nikrzd> [lease =)
<radioman-lt> ?
<Kamilion> Howdy, trying to install Alpha 4 onto a new supermicro server, having trouble getting it to see the MPT2 SAS controller. Anyone have any clue on how to get this to work?
<bhaskar> shah16:Errors were encountered while processing:
<bhaskar>  ymessenger
<bhaskar> " this is last line of error in terminal
<radioman-lt> nikrzd, whuts up ;}
<shadeslayer> what package should i install for gstreamer to detect .avi and .xvid files?
<nikrzd> learn english =)
<nikrzd> i'am from russia =)
<shah16> bhaskar: what are u running? paste the whole thing in pastebin.com and send me the link
<shadeslayer> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I make issue message dynamic ?
<trashpanick> aah, mira tú
<Lunixed> I have installed NVDIA and compiz recently . My desktop panel shows 4 workspaces but when i turn with Alt+ctrl+left_Arrow It turns as a paper i.e it has only 2 virtual desktops . How do i fix this. I want it to be a desktop cube
<trashpanick> man
<trashpanick> this is what i was looking for!
<goldins> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trashpanick> just like in the nineties!
<radioman-lt> nikrzd, lithuania, not so far ;}
<shadeslayer> goldins: for me?
<bhaskar> i am using jaunty shah16: and i am completely new and wanna something like yahoo messenger in jaunty with web cam
<InfectedWithDrew> Lunixed: enable the 3D desktop cube options in compiz.
<goldins> shadeslayer: yep
<Lunixed> Yes it is enabled InfectedWithDrew
<shadeslayer> goldins: hold on
<nsahoo> is anyone having erratic keyboard behavior?
<shadeslayer> didnt work
<Lunixed> Even i changed the settings in ccsm general settings to be 2x2 desktops
<Lunixed> nsahoo,  me
<nsahoo> some times keys are getting stuck, or keystorkes dropped
<shadeslayer> goldins: im on KDE,and was trying to get the mini player plasmoid to work
<InfectedWithDrew> Lunixed: There are really honestly multiple plugins you have to enable to get it to behave correctly, and I forget which ones they are.  But if you enable just the cube it doesn't do anything XD
<shah16> bhaskar: use skype for video chats..
<nsahoo> Lunixed: amen brother, any fix so far?
<Turl> hi, is it safe to uninstall gstreamer0.10-schroedinger ? gstreamer-plugins-bad wants it uninstalled
<Lunixed> ok
<MOUD> I am connected to a wi-fi antenna and I use it to connect to the internet through PPPOE. (like DSL). How can I create a internet connection using my username and password?
<Lunixed> Where do i find those plugins?
<Lunixed> nsahoo, I havn't
<kyle_> heres a question,  i compiled wine from the source and installed it,  and no im not sure how to uninstall it , i tried apt-get and it says its not installed but i know it is cause the wine command works in the terminal
<shah16> bhaskar: i've asked u to paste the terminal output.. in pastebin.com
<nsahoo> Lunixed: I wonder whether it's an X problem or kernel
<Turl> MOUD: on your router's config I guess?
<rebecca_> ?
<rebecca_> rek?
<digitalaxis> Does anyone know how to connect to a wireless connection using ubuntu 9.04
<trashpanick> un ninja!
<Lunixed> No idea , installed ubuntu today and while typing long sentences my cursor goes back to any random position
<digitalaxis> Wait wrong question
<bhaskar> do u get it shah16:
<MOUD> Turl: no, there's no router. It's like a "Create a new connection" on windows
<Kurlon> kyle_: apt-get only works with apps installed through it, you're going to have to manually remove wine on your system if you built/installed from source.
<Turl> MOUD: then your pc is hooked to the modem? or how?
<shah16> bhaskar: paste me to link
<digitalaxis> Who here knows how to get it so you can get the "box" effect with the 4 windows, and move it around etc, i did it in an older version
<trashpanick> i haz problems too
<kyle_> ok so how would i do that?
<InfectedWithDrew> digitalaxis: !compiz
<MOUD> Turl: instead of a DSL modem I am connected via wireless to a Wi-Fi antenna, and I use an username and password to connect to the internet.
<InfectedWithDrew> Er, shouldn't ubottu do something now?
<digitalaxis> do i type that in the terminal infected?
<shadeslayer> goldins: ??
<Turl> MOUD: the "wifi antenna" is a router I guess
<InfectedWithDrew> digitalaxis: I was trying to get ubbotu to give you some info but I guess I'll type it all out.  Install Compiz from Add/Remove and configure it.  Make sure you have your proprietary graphics driver installed first.
<Kurlon> Turl: I think he's in an area with commerical WiFi, doing PPPoE over it for auth/accounting.
<goldins> shadeslayer: I don't use KDE, nor have I ever wanted to get plasmoid to work
<MOUD> Turl: ok, suppose it's a router, how can I create a PPPOE connection so that I can use my username and password?
<digitalaxis> ok thankyou:)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possiblt to set up an account for SSH that is only permitted to do port forwarding, not run commands and stuff like that?
<shadeslayer> ok
<trashpanick> i want to acces to a server and its not in my xchat serverlist!
<rebecca_> can some one please help me with my wireless? 9.04 on a dell d600
<mik3y> Talkd just quit working. Can somebody help
<mik3y> ?
<bhaskar> did u get shah16:
<kyle_> so anyone know how to remover wine manually?
<Turl> MOUD: access your router admin (usually http://192.168.1.1/) and configure your user/password there
<kyle_> or is it a long process
<Kurlon> Turl: He doesn't have a router
<trashpanick> ok so i quit
<Kurlon> Turl: He needs to do pppoe on his laptop/pc OVER his Wifi connection.
<Kurlon> Which I dunno how to do via Ubuntu or I'd offer instructions.
<IdleOne> every time I try to listen to a .pls file in whatever player the player crashes. any suggestions?
<digitalaxis> I just downloaded compiz, where does it save to? i cant find it
<MOUD> Turl: it's not my router, it's my ISP router and I don't have direct access to it (to modify it I mean). I just want to create a PPPOE connection.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> IdleOne: Tried VLC?
<IdleOne> CoJaBo-Aztec, not yet
<Turl> MOUD: have you tried to create it in the DSL section on the network manager?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> IdleOne: VLC and Mplayer are usually the best at supporting unusual formats.
<IdleOne> CoJaBo-Aztec, installing vlc now
<MOUD> Turl: yes, the problem is that I don't know how to use it to connect
<Turl> MOUD: click on the nm applet and it should say sth like "connect to ..." I guess
<ejv> rebecca_: have you searched the ubuntuforums.org ?
<MOUD> I think that I missed the "connect to... " option. I'm just finishing installing ubuntu and I'll try it. Thanks for the help
<cmart> what works with ipod touch 3g
<InfectedWithDrew> I deleted ~/Desktop and now my desktop shows the contents of /home.  I re-created ~/Desktop but still no luck.  How can I make the desktop show the contents of ~/Desktop again?
<Turl> MOUD: never used the DSL feature, sorry if it isn't that way. You might want to ask on the ubuntu forums.
<ejv> rebecca_: it is more helpful to us, if you determine an exact error, not "my wireless isn't working", do some searching and see what you can come up with first.
<Turl> InfectedWithDrew: did you try to relogin?
<InfectedWithDrew> Turl: Of course.
<IdleOne> CoJaBo-Aztec, thank you. vlc is now my player of choice
<MOUD> Turl: I see. thank you very much for your time
<Turl> np MOUD
<CoJaBo-Aztec> IdleOne: Its now mine too :)
<bhnbfhg> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption).
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<ejv> rebecca_: also pastebin the output of "lspci" when you have a moment (pastebin.com)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Spam? o_O
<mroc> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get sound from my headphone port.  i don't think anything is muted.
<digitalaxis> guys
<Sepero> How do I obtain autoconf.h for the latest kernel?
<digitalaxis> I just installed compiz, and turn on all the cube settings and such
<digitalaxis> how do i scroll out to  see the cube
<mroc> digitalaxis: usually, hold down the two mouse buttons and move the cursor
<IdleOne> !compiz > digitalaxis
<ubottu> digitalaxis, please see my private message
<Turl> digitalaxis: ctrl+alt+drag usually
<mroc> digitalaxis: sorry, wrong one.  ctrl-alt-mouse button 1 and move cursor
<digitalaxis> I cant even get to the cube lol
<mroc> digitalaxis: ah.  did you set the number of sides for the cube to 4?  i think it defaults to 2...and thus, not a cube.
<digitalaxis> how do i do that
<Keiffer> selinux destroyed my little precious ubuntu
<mroc> digitalaxis: do you have the CompizConfig Settings Manager installed?
<dudleyi> yay
<digitalaxis> yes
<mroc> digitalaxis: go to general options -> desktop size tab,   change horizontal size.
<MOUD> How can I change my wireless mac address?
<dudleyi> my system is constantlly running at 100%
<dudleyi> ....
<runpain2_> how do i fix the screen saver configuration when every time i try to open it it logs me out the screen saver i had choosen was the picture folder and every time it starts to run it logs me out is there a text file i can edit to change that
<rebecca_> http://debian.pastebin.com/me2d924e
<mahdi> hello
<dudleyi> and top is only showing five processes that are using actual %
<runpain2_> hello folks
<dudleyi> and all of them add up to about 20%
<digitalaxis> I did that and it still only shows 2 on the lower right
<runpain2_> how do i fix the screen saver configuration when every time i try to open it it logs me out the screen saver i had choosen was the picture folder and every time it starts to run it logs me out is there a text file i can edit to change that
<dudleyi> How cna I find anything else that's using up my CPU?
<rebecca_> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell D600 and installed the b34 driver. I use wicd. When I tell it to do a scan it lists my AP. but then it won't connect. Can some one help me? lspci see: http://debian.pastebin.com/me2d924e
<mroc> digitalaxis: silly question, but did you also enable the "rotate cube" plugin?
<nanotube> dudleyi: for one, use "htop", it's better than top :)
<digitalaxis> yes
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<b3rz3rk3r> im currently repurposing an old PIII 750Mhz laptop, trying to get ubuntu server on it. When booting the alternate install cd, i just get kernel panics. help?
<b3rz3rk3r> re purposing*
<siwy> halo jest tu kto z pl??
<runpain2_> how do i fix the screen saver configuration when every time i try to open it it logs me out the screen saver i had choosen was the picture folder and every time it starts to run it logs me out is there a text file i can edit to change that
<dudleyi> Will i be able to see everything with htop?
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: repurposing is the correct spelling; but I can't help with your kernel panics. :/
<apoleo12> the menu.lst has nothing to do with grub error 15!!
<sammy> I've moved my root partition (and with it /boot) and running update-grub doesn't seem to update the bootloader
<b3rz3rk3r> Chousuke, hah, thx. wasnt sure there
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: Your install CD might be corrupted, or just have an incompatible kernel.
<runpain2_> how do i fix the screen saver configuration when every time i try to open it it logs me out the screen saver i had choosen was the picture folder and every time it starts to run it logs me out is there a text file i can edit to change that
<HellMind> I need something like xosview but with a more detailed net graph
<runpain2_> !screensaver config
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: or the hardware might be somewhat broken.
<sammy> with my groot= set as /dev/sda7 (where my new / and /boot is) is update-grub installing grub on /dev/sda7 and not /dev/sda1?
<runpain2_> !screensaver configuration
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b3rz3rk3r> Chousuke, iv tried a few other distros just for kicks, some boot, some dont. I was previously using it as a freebsd server
<mroc> digitalaxis: can you explain what you mean by "it still only shows 2 on the lower right"?
<runpain2_> how do i fix the screen saver configuration when every time i try to open it it logs me out the screen saver i had choosen was the picture folder and every time it starts to run it logs me out is there a text file i can edit to change that
<user101> what is device name for webcam
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: does the panic output hint at anything?
<user101> /dev/.........?
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: ACPI, perhaps? :P
<digitalaxis> on my desktop, on the lower right where you switch between windows, there are only 2 options
<marcelo_> hi, I trying to install some software from source and during the compilation process I get the error message:/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib64/libgslcblas.a(sasum.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC, any idea how to fix this?
<__theIdiotBox> !patience| runpain2_
<ubottu> runpain2_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<b3rz3rk3r> Chousuke, just get: not syncing: Attemted to kill init!
<Chousuke> b3rz3rk3r: :|
<b3rz3rk3r> Chousuke, exactly
<b3rz3rk3r> :(
<HellMind> I need something like xosview but with a more detailed net graph
<dudleyi> ok so, looking with HTOP, I see about seven processes that are using %
<mroc> digitalaxis: ah, right.  the workspace switcher.  it's been a long day.  so you see two there and the settings in compiz show a horizontal desktop size of 4?
<Kurlon> HellMind: gkrellm?
<dudleyi> and all of them done add up to 100%
<ejv> rebecca_: could you pastebin the output of dmesg | grep bw43
<dudleyi> yet, gnome is telling me 100% is being used
<HellMind> let see
<digitalaxis> Yes
<Oli``> Is it possible to use the latest (beta) nvidia driver and have it auto-recompile its kernel module when the kernel changes (like the repo version kind of does)?
<rebecca_> ejv: dmesg | grep bw43 has no output
<franzmaulwurf> hey
<user101> what is device name for webcam on jaunty /dev/dsp ??
<apoleo12> regarding to error 15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253320/
<lstarnes> user101: /dev/dsp is used as a sound output
<dudleyi> my system is so sluggish and nothing is being shown to take up all of the CPU
<dudleyi> I don't get why this is so retarded...
<user101> lstarnes: webcam??
<lstarnes> user101: /dev/dsp has nothing to do with webcams
<runpain2_> where is the file for screensaver in gnome
<Kapli> Hi, is it just me or is they key server down?
<dudleyi> under htop, it shows htop itself using the most %
<nanotube> runpain2_: probably somewhere in gconf
<ejv> rebecca_: system > administration > hardware drivers > activated the broadcom b43 wireless driver, and it failed right?
<Kurlon> dudleyi: Pastebin a screenshot of htop
<rebecca_> no is passed
<dudleyi> kurlon, if you can wait thirty minutes. sure...
<dudleyi> because that's how long it takes for firefox to boot up on this laptop.
<rebecca_> b43 is active
<digitalaxis> mroc, is it possible to let u remote connect in ubuntu?
<Kurlon> dudleyi: I use a 386 as a workstation, I have patience. : )
<mroc> digitalaxis: that's odd.  i don't know that i can offer much help in your case.  try adding the proper number of workspaces by right clicking on the workspace switcher and choosing preferences?
<ejv> rebecca_: im sorry, dmesg | grep b43
<dudleyi> i don't.
<dudleyi> just take my word for it.
<dudleyi> HTOP is using 21
<dudleyi> gnome terminal is using 16
<dudleyi> and X is using 5 and sometimes shoots up to 40%
<mroc> digitalaxis: i don't know if it would help to reload the window manager...do you have fusion-icon installed?
<dudleyi> I have a Intel Centrino 1.5Ghz and it's being used 100% all of the time.
<digitalaxis> never heard of it
<Kurlon> dudleyi: what is your idle and 'wa' precentages?
<MetalHeadDead> i need some help with synaptic package manager and add/remove programs not refreshing their lists
<rebecca_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m169346c9
<Turl> dudleyi: go use lynx
<dudleyi> how do I get that info>?
<dudleyi> uptime is at 19mins
<Kurlon> regular top spits it out
<dudleyi> k
<dudleyi> Xorg is using 43% constantly.
<ravil> hi all
<soulnet> malang
<dudleyi> i don't see the wa
<apoleo12> the menu.lst has nothing to do with grub error 15
<apoleo12> regarding to error 15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253320/
<Kurlon> On the cpu line, should have id and wa listed
<soulnet> hentai
<mroc> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get sound from my headphone port.  i don't think anything is muted.
<MetalHeadDead> disregard, problem solved
<dudleyi> id is 33.3
<dudleyi> wa at 0.0
<jetsaredim> is there a version of usb-creator for jaunty
<ejv> rebecca_: is the wireless activated in the bios? i've heard that on the d600's, wireless is deactivated, and there are no indicator lights. try also, function+f2 keys and reboot
<Kurlon> dudleyi: ok, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<dudleyi> now Xorg is using 50%
<dudleyi> k
<masquerade> is it possible to remove all gnome-panels? after killalll gnome-panel, it restarts
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<rebecca_> i can do iwlist wlan0 scan
<rebecca_> hit fn+f2 and it fails
<rebecca_> hit fn+f2 again and it works
<dudleyi> k
<ejv> rebecca_: so... it's working?
<dudleyi> it returns
<dudleyi> Intel Pentium M Processor 1500mhz
<bhaskar_> help me in add/ remove
<dudleyi> cpu Mhz 1500.00
<Kurlon> drat, so much for that theory
<agussman> Not sure if this is an ubuntu or an apache question, but why are 2 of my apache2 processes run by root and 2 run by www-data?
<ejv> Kurlon / dudleyi : cpuinfo in proc is not always accurate
<masquerade> bhaskar_: whats your question again?
<bruce927> Can anyone recommend the best desktop manager to use on a netbook? GNOME feels a bit cramped
<dudleyi> yeah. I didn't underclock the CPU at all
<ejv> dudleyi: is this an AMD chip?
<rebecca_> it won't connect though
<masquerade> bruce927: there is a special netbook remix for ubuntu...?
<dudleyi> No.
<dudleyi> Intel Centrino
<runpain2_> still cant find the file for the gnome-screensaver that i can edit to fix problem
<bhaskar_> masquerade: wait for aminute
<ejv> rebecca_: verify in the bios, gotta check everything
<bruce927> I might as well try it. Can I change to it from within normal ubuntu?
<Kurlon> ejv: I'm wondering if ACPI has forced the cpu to it's lowest speed and isn't letting it clock up?
<masquerade> bhaskar no prob
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<apoleo12> when Im in grub... I cannot edit anything in those lines...
<ejv> dudleyi / Kurlon : I know that some chips are using smarter tech, for example, my AMDx2 64 Kuma at home is 2.8ghz per core, yet cpuinfo, only tells me it's operating at 1400mhz sometimes
<di||itante> ejv: thats because its throttled by the OS
<rebecca_> the bios reports active
<FranVarin> can someone assist with accessing an HP F340 on a Windows network?
<dudleyi> I don't mind my system being throttled
<ejv> rebecca_: ok, then I suggest trying b43-fwcutter, via synaptic or aptitude
<dudleyi> it's just that I'm getting SLOW performance straight off the boot
<dudleyi> Soon as I hit GDM, it crawls.
<ejv> i don't think it's throttled by the OS itself, but by it's physical load
<arleslie> My Verizon Access card isn't being detected in Ubuntu any more, Verison: 9.04, just updated about 30 minutes ago, it worked before I closed the lid of my laptop and I restarted and its still not being detected.
<ejv> if it's not in use, it powers down
<ejv> dynamically
<dudleyi> I can see the login text field about ten seconds before the login wallpaper shows up
<rebecca_> b43-fwcutter was installed when i activated the driver
<di||itante> ejv: its the powernow daemon
<ejv> and it's still not working?
<ejv> what in the heck....
<shah16> why this line included in jaunty's sources.list ?? deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main  http://pastebin.com/d39b6d56c
<FranVarin> can someone assist getting a windows printer working correctly?
<InfectedWithDrew> FranVarin: are you using Samba?
<FranVarin> yes, I configured via the wizard selected samba. I see the job show up on the windows machine but, printer errors out
<Guest77148> anyone know how to amke the screen bigger?
<ejv> rebecca_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/131370-debian-lenny-problems-getting-wireless-work.html
<ejv> or use ndiswrapper
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<ejv> im out of ideas though
<FranVarin> infectedwithdrew: you still there?
<dudleyi> So no one has any more ideas why my CPU is running at 100% constantly?
<Etha1> flash? :D
<InfectedWithDrew> FranVarin: I don't know much about samba I was just making sure you were using it XD
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with linmodems?
<FranVarin> infectedwithdrew: thanks... looks like some kind of driver problem i think
<Etha1> I wanted to know is there any documentation about someone using ubuntu on the latest iMac ? I can't find any.
<ejv> wireless under ubuntu requires persistence sometimes
<bumbula> hi al,suche jemand der mir im raum ffm gegen bezahlung mit linux weiterhilft...hab von windows die faxen dicke
<ejv> so keep at it, there are fixes available
<kermos> dudleyi: what does task manager say is using the cpu?
<ejv> !german | bumbula
<ubottu> bumbula: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bumbula> ah ok  sorry
<ejv> :)
<dudleyi> kerm, I cannot use gnome's system manager
<jerkman> hey, im trying to setup dynamic dns through my router, but all i get from my registered hostname is my router login page
<Etha1> Danke ubottu :D
<dudleyi> it runs too slow
<kermos> dudleyi: then use top or htop
<dudleyi> I tried htop, it says 43% by Xorg
<Guest77148> my screen resolution is currently 1280x1024 (max) but i need it at 1920x1080. any suggestions?
<jerkman> Guest77148: can your monitor support it
<Guest77148> yes
<Guest77148> it asks for it
<dudleyi> and this is a system which I had ubuntu installed onto
<deany> jerkman, if you try access it from your lan then it will .
<dudleyi> the hdd died, and I got a new one and reinstalled. Now I'm faced with this constant 100% load.
<bhaskar_> http://pastebin.com/d130c1fbd
<blackroot> i have ipv6 tunnel setup from tunnelbroker.net ..everything is working great, but how do i add more ipv6 ip's (from the block i was given) and what interface should i add them to?
<runpain2_> please help me i would like to turn the screen saver off if i can
<Guest77148> any help???
<bhaskar_> help
<jerkman> deany: localhost works, and my domain through dyndns.com doesnt
<arleslie> [Mobile Broadband] Verizon modem not being detected but the CD part is - Ubuntu 9.04 [Updated 1 hour ago]
<deany> jerkman, access it from another internet IP, if it still goes to router login page, then your router has remote management enabled (port 80) turn it off!
<jerkman> deany: i have setup port forwarding through my router, ah ill try it
<MitchM> How do I change the stdout for a running program?
<bumbula> i all...looking for someone in frankfurt main...need help with linux ubuntu...i am a windows user and want to switch the platform  and of cause not for fee
<deany> jerkman, I have dydns too,  its a dynamic domain name thats pointing to your ip, so if you try access it from the same IP, it`ll goto your router page
<MitchM> (i was running an apt-get upgrade and my session timed-out, it is now asking for prompt but I don't have that terminal anymore).
<jerkman> deany: remote management is off, but looks like the default port is 8080 anyway...
<jerkman> ah
<bumbula> i pay
<AcidBurn123> what are the best DVB players other than Kaffeine and MythTV? I don't want a media center DVB player, I want something like Kaffeine BUT not Kaffeine cuz it freezes a lot :(
<troxor> MitchM: I'd suggest doing those types of things in screen
<troxor> or nohup
<MitchM> troxor, i agree - for future reference I will do that.
<mroc> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get sound from my headphone port.  i don't think anything is muted.
<arleslie> bumbula, are you wanting to dual boot or just a standard install?
<MitchM> troxor, any solution for me now?
<bumbula> standart
<bumbula> with wine
<bumbula> if possible
 * b3rz3rk3r lolz @ AcidBurn123 .. i need to watch that movie again.. so good
<sheit> How do i install smbfs to mount network drive to folder
<arleslie> bumbula,  are you sure your hardware is linux compatible
<troxor> MitchM: eh, you might be able to just kill the process, remove the lockfile, and try again. This probably isn't the best way, but I'm adventurous :)
<AcidBurn123> b3rz3rk3r: are you zeroCool?
<MitchM> troxor, well - i'm looking for something a little cleaner :)
<b3rz3rk3r> Crash override
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<bruce927> Is there anyway to swap from normal ubuntu to the netbook remix one from within an installed system?
<bumbula> i am chatting right now with you  ubuntu 9.04 but i dont know how tu install soething (winamp with streamripper for example
<b3rz3rk3r> AcidBurn123, thx, im going to go and put that on now.. hehe
<troxor> bumbula: try audacious, and rubyripper
<AcidBurn123> b3rz3rk3r: Crash Override- the black man?
<arleslie> bumbula, please add my name before your messages
<arleslie> bumbula, so ppl know you are being helped and it organizes the chats
<AcidBurn123> b3rz3rk3r: ah yeah it's the same zeroCool
<b3rz3rk3r> AcidBurn123, tut tut.. go and watch it again.
<Pici> !ot
<b3rz3rk3r> AcidBurn123, yeah there we go ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bumbula> arleslie  ok  this is damm fast here to follow
<AcidBurn123> b3rz3rk3r: mess with the best die like the rest
<sheit> stupid question... how do i make a directory in /media
<sheit> from terminal
<b3rz3rk3r> Pici, yeah sry Pici you;re right
<Pici> sheit: sudo mkdir /media/somedir
<th0r> sheit: sudo mkdir /media/<foldername>
<arleslie> !install | bumbula
<ubottu> bumbula: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sheit> thanks forgot to use sudo
<dudleyi> So I turned off dynamic switching in the bios to see if that'd help my system stop being slow
<AcidBurn123> !DVB
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<dudleyi> whoah
<dudleyi> netsplit
<AcidBurn123> woooooow
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<arleslie> wow
<bumbula> its already installed guys   but i am new in this linux stuff etc (windows user  3ds max)
<Do-m-pie> Hi, does anyone have a sollution for sleepd not starting in jaunty?
<dudleyi> man, Ive not seen one of those in years.
<FLeiXiuS> I have a br0 interface that's receiving an IP from some where and I have no idea where.  It's obviously set statically.
<FLeiXiuS> But I cant find the config file.
<dudleyi> a br0 interface?
<dudleyi> awesome..
<dudleyi> do you call it br0ham?
<Retardedpope> I want to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, but the upgrade button is gone. How do I get it back?
<FLeiXiuS> dudleyi: fail, it's a bridge for openvpn.
<ejv> br0 = bridge 0
<Kelder> Retardedpope: in software sources make sure you have checked the version update option
<rautamiekka> AcidBurn123: sorry to be late to answer your question, but have you tried SMplayer ? It's by default installed on EeePC900
<blackroot> when i have ipv6 tunnel setup, and want to add some more ip's, what interface should i add it to? eth0, or sit0/sit1?
<sheit> mount error: fstab.....    [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<sheit> mount error: can not change directory into mount target /media/TvSerie
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<SirFunk> i have messed up my sound setup, is there any way to make ubuntu resetup my sound as it would have been on a vanilla install?
<arleslie> bumbula, to add and remove programs use Add and Remove Programs in the "Programs" list
<AcidBurn123> rautamiekka: no I don't know SMplayer
<AcidBurn123> rautamiekka: does it run S-DVB easily?
<mroc> i can't sound from my headphone port, and i can't figure out the problem.  it's driving me nuts.  can someone please help me?
<mkanyicy_> hi everyone. I've just installed a clean Ubuntu 9.04 and I dont want to spoil it by any KDE application. Is there a GNOME/GTK based application I can use to listen to my music AND manage my collection via MySQL (like amarok)? My collection is very huge.
<th0r> sheit: you need a blank line at the end of fstab, and make sure /media/TvSerie exists (check the spelling)
<mizerydearia> `apt-cache --installed` <-- what else do I add so as to list all packages that are installed?
<sheit> th0r, thanks cap issue on directory name
<mizerydearia> mizerydearia, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<arleslie> bumbula, did you get my last message?
<mizerydearia> mizerydearia: ah, thanks!
<bumbula> arleslie i tryed everything...all i need is someone to install wine winamp and a ..sorry fucking streamripper  thats all i need
<sheit> th0r, how do i delete directory from terminal
<Flare183> !language | bumbula
<th0r> sheit: sudo rmdir dirname
<ubottu> bumbula: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sheit> th0r, thanks
<bumbula> i know  sorry
<esb> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arleslie> bumbula,  to install winamp just download their installer and run it, if it asks for a progarm to run it, select Wine, if not in the list just type it.
<sheit> th0r, awesome works great thanks
<arleslie> bumbula, or to install streamripper, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install streamripper
<junk1> hello, one question: when I run xrandr there are no named outputs.. I can see three different resolutions (modes): 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480, but I'm missing the normal "VGA-0", "HDMI-0" and such... anyone know why?
<AcidBurn123> I can't find any S-DVB player like ProgDVB on Linux
<bumbula> arleslie  yepp i tryed but as a windows user it confuses me total i dont even know where downloads are after downloading  i am a total new linux user
<przemek_> Elo
<arleslie> bumbula, if you are using firefox, the downloads should be downloaded to your desktop
<przemek_> Helo friends
<dravekx> anyone know a good channel for computer hardware?
<przemek_> J have a problem do you help me?
<Pici> dravekx: ##hardware
<dravekx> just curious
<dravekx> ok
<Pici> !dvb > AcidBurn123
<ubottu> AcidBurn123, please see my private message
<przemek_> J;m Polish so I dont good speak english
<Pici> !pl | przemek_
<ubottu> przemek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MitchM> troxor, i tried doing a clever kill -SIGTTIN <pid>
<p1und3r> hey im trying to convert some avi videos i took in fraps... i can't seem to get it to convert to anything, eventually it has to become .flv, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AcidBurn123> Pici: Then only players that are close to my needs and to ProgDVB is Kaffeine and mythtv which booth don't work for me. Kaffeine freezes a lot and mythtv is a media center
<apoleo12> hey I want to talk about grub here... when there's a stop at error : 15.. I cannot edit the lines?
<bumbula> areslie   ok..thats true....and now...strange descriptions how to install this etc etc  thats the reason why i try to find someone...for money...to explain...i can ask..he explains
<p1und3r> i used ffmpeg to convert it to a .mov, but flash didn't recognize the file
<anr78> Anyone mounting a HFS+ partition from Ubuntu? I need an fstab-line
<przemek_> I download a Ubuntu 9.04 64bit. This program dont have in my computer :(
<Pici> AcidBurn123: Sadly, I don't know anymore about dvb than that factoid :/
<arleslie> bumbula, just click the icon on the desktop twice
<AcidBurn123> :(
<Pici> AcidBurn123: Someone else may be able to help if you're patient enough though... or you may try looking on the forums as well.
<AcidBurn123> Pici: thnx
<apoleo12> i think I feel y'all being annoyed by me :P
<bumbula> areslie  aeh icon  dektop??
<arleslie> przemek_, do you have a 64bit processor, it should be compatible with your computer, if its not it just simpley wont work, I do recommend the 32bit unless your running more then 2gb of ram
<arleslie> bumbula, yes that icon
<mary> Hello!  Has anyone else gotten an error in thunderbird regarding certificates - we noticed this after a firefox 3.0 branding update a couple of days ago.
<JenniferB> Hi folks :) how can I scroll the history on the output of an running application? I notice that when I go resized the terminal window (putty) .. i can see more of this.. is there any command to move up and down for this?
<sheit> how do you install icon sets
<bumbula> areslie  i have only 2 icons   a bassdrive link and my nas
<th0r> JenniferB: history | less
<guntbert> JenniferB: try shift+pgup
<arleslie> bumbula, in Firefox download manager right click and click "Show in Folder"
<JenniferB> th0r: I cant run any commands when teh app is running..
<mary> Hello!  Has anyone else gotten an error in thunderbird regarding certificates - we noticed this after a firefox 3.0 branding update a couple of days ago.
<AcidBurn123> przemek_: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=grub+error+15
<rautamiekka> AcidBurn123: Sorry I dont know cuz default EeePC's with modified Xandros Linux doesnt support much.
<guntbert> !themes | sheit, maybe that helps
<ubottu> sheit, maybe that helps: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JenniferB> guntbert: I tried but that was like regular scrolling
<th0r> JenniferB: what app? You asked about the history in the terminal, right?
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<guntbert> JenniferB: then I misunderstood, isten to th0r
<JenniferB> I also mentioned an application.. that is running..
<hmm1233> hi does any one use coolit cpu cooling systems?
<guntbert> *listen
<JenniferB> the application is running.. and occsionally it outputs some stuff..
<sheit> ubottu, looking at icons on gnome-look.org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mary> Hello!  Has anyone else gotten an error in thunderbird regarding certificates - we noticed this after a firefox 3.0 branding update a couple of days ago.
<apoleo12> is grub repairible???
<JenniferB> these stuff I can some of.. but since the run-app command is always visible .. they are kind of hidden under neath.. if I resize my window I can see more.. but still not engouh.. i think there is a way to scroll that stuff
<arleslie> apoleo12, yes grub is repairable, what seems to be the problem
<JenniferB> am I making it difficult to understand? :D
<bumbula> areslie  ok i guess i understand but cant find this downloadmanager right now....but in this way i can see where the stuff i downloaded is
<kyle_> does anyone know how i can remove a version of wine that i compiled and installed?
<arleslie> bumbula, open firefox and hit Cltr+J
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<bumbula> areslie ok
<apoleo12> arleslie:
<rautamiekka> kyle_: try searching Wine using Aptitude or Synaptic
<apoleo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253342/
<mary> Anyone noticed security certificates changed in their firefox 3.0?
<rautamiekka> kyle_: then purge it
<sheit> ati or nvidia graphcis card better on ubuntu
<kyle_> lol im a linux noob is there a terminal command i should use?
<mary> and thunderbird
<rautamiekka> kyle_: aptitude search wine
<anr78> is there a gui-tool or something for mounting partitions?
<rautamiekka> kyle_: or just open "sudo synaptic" and look for Wine
<bumbula> areslie ok i try ctrl+j  nothing...but ctrl+y is fine i guess
<rautamiekka> kyle_: if you found it using Aptitude, issue "sudo aptitude remove --purge wine"
<blip-> hi all,  is there a way to do an 'apt-get upgrade' but skip certain packages ?    I want to upgrade everything, except the kernel related packages
<apoleo12> arleslie: the path cannot be changed...
<arleslie> bumbula, I have no idea, please post your question again and see if someone else can help you, I'm not in linux right now so I can't help as much as I want to.
<jerkman> blip-: the graphical updater does that
<Kelder> kyle_: you probably compiled it in your /home folder, remove that as well after you removed it in aptitude - next time you want to install wine and you want the latest, add a repository for it instead of compiling it yourself, much quicker and much more foolproof
<blip-> jerkman: oh yeah synaptic, forgot about it. thanks
<arleslie> apoleo12, do you have a Ubuntu Live CD
<apoleo12> yea I do
<rautamiekka> blip-: you could open either Aptitude or Synaptic and forbid the packages
<bumbula> areslie no problem  thx for your help :-)   and i go back to 3dsmax
<kyle_> i only compiled it myself to try and use the hardware cursor patch for WoW  but all that did was make my cursor disappear
<gogeta> lol
<apoleo12> I was in liveCD earlier
<blip-> thanks rautamiekka
<sheit> i want to turn on visual effect but the last systtem i turned it on would never boot back into ubuntu..
<arleslie> apoleo12, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#Recovering GRUB after reinstalling Windows
<kyle_> if anyone knows anything about the hardware cursor patch that might make the cursor appear then i wouldnt have to uninstall wine
<kyle_> im jsut trying to redo it incase i missed something
<Kelder> kyle_: shame, did you try it with both game settings as well? in game you can also choose hardware cursor or not
<Brazz> anyone here have got STEAM to run on jaunty?
<kyle_> not with opengl you cant and opengl is the only way wow will run decently
<arleslie> apoleo12, that link is for dualbooting but it should restore grub
<rautamiekka> kyle_: by my memory, WOW works great under Wine with no other tricks than forcing it to use OpenGL
<kyle_> i got wow to run good its jsut the laggy cursor and under opengl you cant enable hardware cursor
<Kelder> think he has it running fine, just tweaking
<Brazz> rautamiekka: that was before 3.2.0
<guntbert> apoleo12: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB ?
<rautamiekka> Brazz: oh, they did that much changing in 3.2.0
<Rehash> hi how can i change identd?
<apoleo12> arleslie: actually i installed windows last year first then ubuntu a few weeks ago
<apoleo12> arleslie: actually I installed windows first last year... then ubuntu a few weeks ago....
<Brazz> rautamiekka: as I was reading on appDB many people are having troubles to get wow running after 3.2.0
<shanky> any help with desktop effects could not be enabled.
<apoleo12> but Ill consider this  anyway
<Brazz> rautamiekka: the only ones that I have seen running wow perfectly are them using Karmic (9.10) not jaunty
<arleslie> apoleo12, well this should fix it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows
<JenniferB> Let me try again: I am running an application.. it keeps putting out some output once a while. I can see some of it only. Since it's running, I can't see all output ever made because I can always still see the command that I used to run the application in the same window...
<Brazz> kyle_: hey mate, have you got STEAM running?
<JenniferB> the output is somehow in a "frame" that starts on the next line after the run-app command. I am running screen by the way...
<kyle_> yeah like i said i got it to run decently its just the cursor and im even using an ati card
<kyle_> steam?
<rautamiekka> Brazz: Right. I havent played/used WOW after some time cuz brother quit using Ubuntu
<kyle_> like i said im new to linux
<apoleo12> Ok thanks guys...
<gogeta> rautamiekka: use the wine repos not the jaunty ones wow runs great then\
<Brazz> rautamiekka: have you got STEAM running?
<rautamiekka> Brazz: I did have it running under Wine. Laggy but worked.
<kyle_> heres what i did
<shanky> any help with desktop effects could not be enabled.
<Brazz> rautamiekka: what's your videocard?
<kyle_> under the ubuntu wine wow sucked
<arleslie> Ubuntu 9.04 isn't detecting my usb modem, but its detecting the removable drive filesystem part of it.
<kyle_> so i downloaded the winehq 1.27 and it worked great
<rautamiekka> Brazz: Brother's computer has got GeForce 9500 GT. My own has 8600 GT
<Kelder> i never noticed cursor lag in opengl wow thru wine, but i did have big trouble running ventrillo reliably at the same time - was back in wow version 2.4 though
<kyle_> then i followed the steps on the ubuntu forums on how to force a hardware cursor and thats when all went south
<gogeta> kyle as i said use the winehq repos
<Brazz> rautamiekka: I have an old ATI card, jaunty's nightmare
<guntbert> JenniferB: screen *is* different! type ctrl+a <ESC>
<MetalHeadDead> why is firefox 3.5 not an automatic update?
<Brazz> rautamiekka: hehe can't wait til karmic is out.
<dudleyi> How can I connect to a wirelsss AP with just terminal
<dudleyi> ?
<kyle_> yeah i did use the winehq repository
<dudleyi> I set the essid, and ifconfig eth2 up
<arleslie> MetalHeadDead, I don't think 3.5 is released for linux yet, and also FireFox doesn't auto update to 3.5
<dudleyi> but I get no positive responses with ping
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: Because massive changes to default programs don't happen with Ubuntu releases.  Jaunty shipped with 3.0, it'll stay with 3.0.  3.5 is available in the repos.
<kyle_> still had laggy cursor tho, but my fps went from 15 to 40 ish
<kyle_> on an ati hd3200
<Kelder> kyle_: i think your best bet is to revert your changes for now (use the repository version again) and ask for more info in the thread you found
<guntbert> JenniferB: then use the cursor keys
<JenniferB> guntbert: THanks ! that worked!! :D
<kyle_> yeah thats what i figured ,,, the problem is uninstalling wine now
<MetalHeadDead> flannel, thanks i just found on tuxarena.com how to upgrade
<guntbert> JenniferB: its called copy mode - glad to help
<arleslie> Ubuntu 9.04 isn't detecting my usb modem.
<gogeta> kyle_: did you install dx9
<kyle_> i tried using synaptic and it jsut seemed to sit there an do nothing
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: just install firefox-3.5
<kyle_> lol i didnt know you could lol
<JenniferB> how big is this buffer? does it log everything for ever or is there a limit?
<jrock2004> Hello I am looking for a tool that can show me what port is eating my bandwidth. Any ideas?
<arand> MetalHeadDead: 3.5 will never be default for jaunty, it will be for karmic 9.10 though
<MetalHeadDead> ty
<kyle_> ok so, i should install wine,  then install dx9 then wow and try it ????
<gogeta> kyle_: you can get it easly in winetricks
<kyle_> is that a program?
<Kelder> not sure what dx9 would do if you run it in opengl mode anyway?
<arand> MetalHeadDead: and it is always available as codename "shiretoko" as the package firefox-3.5
<scott1> ok back again I had to get off last night to tired... still have not installed flash wont install any help? running ubuntu 64 bit
<gogeta> kyle_: yea a script packs google it
<kyle_> sorry for the noobness
<kyle_> ok
<arand> scott1: so currently no flash packages installed?
<scott1> none
<scott1> got error i386
<guntbert> JenniferB: I don't know, maybe you find something in man screen
<scott1> deb installer
<anr78> If I turn off journaling on my OS X partition, will Ubuntu automatically be able to write to it?
<arand> scott1: and you want the ubuntu default (from adobe originally) or the adobe pre-release version.
<jrock2004> Hello I am looking for a tool that can show me what port is eating my bandwidth. Any ideas?
<gogeta> kyle_: also running without pixel shaders help
<guntbert> JenniferB: you can read that in http://www.samsarin.com/blog/2007/03/11/gnu-screen-working-with-the-scrollback-buffer/
<scott1> I dont know but I cant use napster and you tube
<scott1> havent been able since last week Im new at this sorry
<nanotube> JenniferB: iirc, the default scrollback is something on the order of a few hundred lines... not too big.
<shanky> any help with desktop effects could not be enabled.
<arand> scott1: try the ubuntu deafult first then: Go to system>admininstration>synaptic package manager.
<JenniferB> ook.. thanks for helping me.. can I search this btw :S (hehe)
<scott1> k im there
<nanotube> jrock2004: try ntop maybe
<arand> scott1: There search for "flash" and install the package named "flashplugin-installer".
<jrock2004> nanotube: will that do network wide of just that PC?
<nanotube> JenniferB: you mean, search in the history buffer?
<kyle_> ok so im having a problem, i uninstalled wine with synaptics but terminal is telling me its still installed
<arand> shanky: are your video card drivers working ok?
<kyle_> im assuming its reading the one i compiled
<teaqu> holy cow this is alot of people here
<nanotube> jrock2004: just the comp that's running ntop.
<rebecca_> I have a d600 from dell I just installed ubuntu9.04 and have activated the b43 driver. I checked and the driver included a firmware. I installed wicd and tried to connect to my AP to no avail. I then updated the firmware for my BCM4306 rev 3. and tried to connect again no joy. Any help?
<shanky> arand, its a old laptop and seem to run ubuntu fine..
<teaqu> anyone wanna help a newcommer?
<nanotube> !ask | teaqu
<ubottu> teaqu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrock2004> nanotube: ah well I am not sure which of the 40 computers are doing it, so I guess ntop would not work for me. Thanks for the idea
<shanky> arand, just trying to enable desktop effect but get that error
<jaxB> test
<nanotube> jrock2004: there must be a router somewhere on your network. look at the router logs.
<JenniferB> no.. I found it on the link from gunbert .. it's \ .. thanks!!!
<scott1> ok thanks for the help I will let you know if it works
<niktaris> does anyone know why on the remix version there is a .deb pool
<nanotube> jrock2004: or even run ntop on the router...
<niktaris> ?
<arand> shanky: yes, but to get compiz desktop effects you will need 3d accelerated graphics (normally this will be enabled by installing non-default video drivers)
<freemonttroll> Would appreciate help from gurus: Is it possible to upgrade from MySQL 5.0 to 5.1 on Ubuntu Hardy? I ran sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade and then install mysql-server mysql-client, but I was told that I already have latest version. I can't seem to find a backport of mysql 5.1 for hard heron ...
<teaqu> well all i wanted is some guidens with how to activate wine, switching my keyboard to English (usa) keyboard layout
<teaqu> that sorta thing
<nanotube> freemonttroll: hmm, first: have you enabled the backports repo? second, if yes, and it's not there,  maybe look for a PPA for mysql on launchpad.
<emil111> Hello, I have huge trouble installing ubuntu desktop
<emil111> Could someone help me ?
<emil111> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu with Wubi, for hours, and it just won't work. Currently I completed the install but after boot into ubuntu it gives me " 0.000000 Unknown boot option 9.04: ignoring"   " 0.000000 Unknown boot option i386.iso: ignoring"
<nanotube> !wine | teaqu
<ubottu> teaqu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dudleyi> still cannot figure out how to kill whatever is using 100% of my CPU
<freemonttroll> nanotube, I'm new to ubuntu, how do I enable backports via terminal?
<Intergalactic> teaqu to change keyboard settings, click on System, Preferences, Keyboard
<nanotube> freemonttroll: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the lines that say "backports"
<teaqu> thx
<guntbert> dudleyi: install and use htop
<guntbert> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<arand> shanky: could you run the command "glxinfo" in a command-line terminal and paste the output to www.pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Kelder> dudleyi: there is a system monitor in administration - or you can do it in the terminal, top to see what it is and then killall it
<freemonttroll> nanotube, there's no such line in there. What do I need to add in?
<freemonttroll> nanotube, btw, I'm pretty sure mysql 5.1 is not in the hardy backports
<skeemer> hi, i'm following the tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html) and it worked perfect on a 9.04 server, but i get "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)" on the very first step on a 8.04 server. any ideas?
<freemonttroll> nanotube, see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/403562
<heo> How can I determine the alllowed time for my commmand?
<arand> freemonttroll: It would probably be easier to do it from the software sources application in the administration menu.
<rebecca_> I have a d600 from dell I just installed ubuntu9.04 and have activated the b43 driver. I checked and the driver included a firmware. I installed wicd and tried to connect to my AP to no avail. I then updated the firmware for my BCM4306 rev 3. and tried to connect again no joy. Any help?
<freemonttroll> arand, I'm sshing in .. .this is a cloud server
<guntbert> heo: "allowed time"?
<arand> freemonttroll: ah, excuses.
<heo> guntbert: yes, I need to automate things like "yes | rm -r .git"
<nanotube> freemonttroll: yea, doesn't look like it's in backports. (you can check yourself on http://packages.ubuntu.com )
<nanotube> freemonttroll: well, let me see if i can find a mysql ppa
<deo> hi
<scott1> still dont work
<heo> guntbert: I  need there some command that will kill the "yes"-command or ...
<heo> ... give "n"   as an input.
<freemonttroll> nanotube, thx
<Flannel> freemonttroll, nanotube: 5.1 isn't in Karmic yet (or Jaunty), it won't be backported until that at least.
<arand> scott1: so no youtube videos after restarting firefox?
<scott1> said it installed but napster dont work I think shockwave is trying to work instead of flash
<freemonttroll> Flannel, what version of Ubuntu do I need to run mysql 5.1. My app has hit a bug in 5.0 and I must upgrade.
<scott1> nope
 * ramma waves
<nanotube> freemonttroll: i guess your best bet is to just install the packages straight from mysql.com
<ramma> Any conky savvy people here?
<freemonttroll> nanotube, thanks I'll give that a shot
<guntbert> heo: sorry, no idea - but maybe #bash is a better place for your problem?
<Oetzi> hello
<Flannel> freemonttroll: That bug may still be fixed in 5.0 in Ubuntu.  File a bug report, etc.  Do you have a bug number that can be referenced?
<pimpmupppet> hello
<arand> scott1: and if you search for flash in synaptic is flashplugin-installer the only package currently installed?
<scott1> yes
<freemonttroll> Flannel, I don't have the bug number handy, but I do know that I'm not running into the issue on my other dev box which has 5.1
<Flannel> freemonttroll: 5.1 is still only in universe in Karmic.  I don't know what the rationale is for that.  But I suggest filing a bug on LP, and seeing if that particular patch can't be applied.
<rebecca_> any one?
<nanotube> freemonttroll: here's the downloads list on mysql: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html#downloads  either grab the "non-rpm" packages and untar, or grab the "generic rpm" and install with "alien" (alien converts rpms to debs)
<ramma> Anyone know if there's a way to exclude seconds from the conky battery_time variable?
<freemonttroll> Flannel, nanotube thx for your help!
<arand> scott1: Ok...strange. We could try going for the alphaversion from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html then. First you'll have to uninstall the flashplugin-installer package.
<Crash1hd> how can I get the size of a folder including all subfolders in command line?
<nanotube> Crash1hd: du -sk .
<scott1> how do I uninstall sorry like I said Im new at this linux but I must say its much better than bill gates
<nanotube> Crash1hd: or more generically, "du -sk path/to/folder"
<U238Willy> why isn't there a ubuntu command line primer?
<nanotube> U238Willy: there is. linuxcommand.org
<U238Willy> let me check that.
<Crash1hd> nanotube: thanks
<rebecca_> any one
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<guntbert> !bash | U238Willy and see the last ink
<ubottu> U238Willy and see the last ink: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arand> scott1: use synaptic again, right-click on the package and select remove.
<Flannel> ramma: You might try asking in #conky
<ramma> Flannel: Will do, thanks.
<U238Willy>  here are the man pages for Fedora Core 4 presented in both alphabetical and functional order.
<Do-m-pie> ~[5~[5~[5~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<arand> rebecca_: probably no one around has answers, trying the forums might be the next step?
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<Do-m-pie> sdf
<U238Willy> there are so ... so many good command line progs
<guntbert> !bash > U238Willy and see the last ink
<ubottu> U238Willy, please see my private message
<U238Willy> but
<U238Willy> not a good lineup.. i know many.. i just wish i could see a cool list of more.
<rebecca_> I've looked in the forums there dont seem to be any posts with this issue
<IdleOne> U238Willy, but nothing ask for help with something or got to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<arand> rebecca_: well, then start a new one ;)
<synackfin> how do I tell which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<U238Willy> i mean come on.. i use cp/mv/diff/rsync/various console progs.
<synackfin> `uname -a` doesn't say
<shanky> how do i know if im in safe graphics mode
<U238Willy> but.. i'll be quieit
<U238Willy> *quiet
<guntbert> synackfin: sb_reease -a
<IdleOne> synackfin, lsb_release a
<IdleOne> -a
<ikanobori> synackfin: cat /etc/issue
 * guntbert has a broken 'l' key it seems
<JenniferB> guntbert: is there a way to output the screen output to a file ?
<BTuser88> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8J3DX99U
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games with Jaunty
<ikanobori> JenniferB: Of any shell command like this: `echo 'foo' > file.txt` wil redirect stdout to a file.
<JenniferB> yes.. but I wanted to put it in the $HOME/.screenrc file so its done automatically ... so I only have to look at that file instead
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<guntbert> JenniferB: I believe yes, try ctrl+a H or ctrl+a h - have a look at man screen, search for key bindings
<InfectedWithDrew> I need help getting my microphone to work on my Acer Aspire One.
<nickjohnson> Is there any support in Ubuntu for a minimal boot image (one that contains only what's absolutely required to run the installer, fetching everything else over HTTP)?
<guntbert> ikanobori: JenniferB was talking about screen
<Kelder> nickjohnson: sure, look for unetbootin
<Slart> !minimal | nickjohnson
<ubottu> nickjohnson: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikanobori> guntbert: Yes, I got that much from her response.
<nickjohnson> Oh, thanks :)
<nickjohnson> I looked in the standard FTP and couldn't find it
<ikanobori> JenniferB: You want to paste the current view in screen into a file?
<synackfin> guntbert, idleone, ikanobori: thanks
<marcelo_> hi, I am trying to build a program with make but it is using gcc ... -m32 and I would like to make it use -m64, export CFLAGS=-m64 did not help me. How should I make it use the right flags?
<emil111> hello, is there a support for WUBI or can I ask questions here about installing ubuntu with wubi?
<elec> im looking for a desktop calendar widget that accepts ical urls and looks nice.. rly just the one here would do but i cant find it anywhere http://clarkbw.net/blog/2006/12/08/mashing-google-calendar-and-gnome/
<homovitruvius> in ubuntu, how do I make so that xmodmap is run on my ~/.xmodmaprc ?
<JenniferB> ikanobori: I was able to change the defscrollback 5000 ..  I want that output to be written to a file.. or if I can view it wherever it is..
<InfectedWithDrew> I need help getting my microphone to work on my Acer Aspire One.
<IdleOne> ask emil111
<Intergalactic> are you using linpus on your acer aspire one?
<asodinn> I've been googling this all day and havnt had any luck.  I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a desktop environment for linux, that consists of nothing more than a web browser. perferably workable on DSL, but Ubuntu will be ok to start.
<Tetracomm> Hello, I am having an extremely frustrating problem which I can't find a solution to, My messengers (Xchat and Pidgin) take a long time to realize that the internet connection is disconnected, and instead of disconnecting normally like in Windows, why is that?
<Tetracomm> It is giving me a headache.
<guntbert> !wubi | emil111 have you seen
<ubottu> emil111 have you seen: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<U238Willy> asodinn, if you're looking for low-end
<ikanobori> JenniferB: Afaik you can only access it through the copy mode (C-a [) which has vim-style navigation, you can then copy text and save it into a file (by pasting it in some eidtor).
<emil111> I've spend two days trying to install ubuntu next to my XP from live cd and from USB key. the install completes but then I get either an error with the GRUB bootloader, or other problems, either way I can't boot into ubuntu and I have to repair my xp to be able to use that.   SO I went for WUBI as another try and this also installs and completes with no problem.
<U238Willy> try xubuntu
<emil111> but cannot boot
<ikanobori> JenniferB: I believed the scrollback buffer is 'in memory'.
<fluurp> i think i have the same problem like Tetracomm
<InfectedWithDrew> I need help getting my microphone to work on my Acer Aspire One.
<emil111> boot after installing WUBI  gives me "0.000000 unknown boot option  9.04: ignoring"       "0.000000 unknown boot option  i386.iso: ignoring"
<ks3> JenniferB, It's in the man page. Ctrl-A + H starts logging to a file, or starting screen with the -L argument starts it automatically.
<JenniferB> ikanobori: ook.. but I think there should be a way :P
<natrixnatrix89> Can I ask a html related question? could you please help? if i create many divs in a row.. like <div>content</div> div>content</div> div>content</div> div>content</div>  They appear all in one column (like <div><br><div><br><div> etc). Does anyone know, how to manage them to be in one row, and then in next line, when neccesary?
<ikanobori> natrixnatrix89: #html
<asodinn> its not specificly low end that I am looking for, I pretty much need it to have nothing but a web browser, for end user specifics.
<ikanobori> natrixnatrix89: Also it a CSS specific question: #css.
<natrixnatrix89> ikanobori: but its silence in there
<guntbert> !ot | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<natrixnatrix89> thought guys here could know..
<ikanobori> natrixnatrix89: I know perfectly fine, I just won't answer in *this* channel.
<LioN_LX> Need help with sound delay in some games
<natrixnatrix89> ok
<IdleOne> LioN_LX, try giving more specific info on your issue. it might help others to help you
<U238Willy> asodinn, xubuntu comes with firefox and very little else loaded.
<JenniferB> ks3: ook.. great.. can I automate this somehow.. can I run a script for this ( i am already running a script for the app that starts the output so that would be great)
<Intergalactic> natrixnatrix89: it'll display as you want in one line if you put the < at the start of the opening <div> tags
<LioN_LX> Idle0ne, I've an audio delay when I start to play some game
<danbhfive> LioN_LX: what game?
<IdleOne> much better
<shanky> how do i install a zip icon set from gnome-look
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, Savage 2 and Tremulous
<U238Willy> !xubuntu | asodinn
<ubottu> asodinn: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, Savage 2 and Tremulous
<ks3> JenniferB, Probably? I'd imagine you could run your script with "screen -L /path/to/script", or just start screen as "screen -L" instead of just "screen".
<danbhfive> LioN_LX: does savage 2 use openAL?
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, humm
<odonata> is it possible to have fail2ban to mail to an "external" account, without having to set up a complete server?
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, I don't know man
<danbhfive> LioN_LX: whats the package name?
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686.bin
<Bonner> Any chance I could get a hand with my wireless?
<mlo> How I can boot my ubuntu 8.10 after deleting 'evolution' and other libraries by accident?
<guntbert> odonata: I guess #smtp would be the better pace for your problem
<Bonner> Fore some reason, the card seems to work fine and detect networks, but it refuses to connect to them
<Bonner> I can't figure it out
<shanky> install icon packs from gnome-look help?
<danbhfive> LioN_LX: that's not a package, o well.  I suspect if you follow the directions for openal on pulseperfectsetup, it may get tremulous working.  For Savage, I dunno.  Maybe some of the other sound systems on PPF: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#OpenALApplications
<InfectedWithDrew> Anybody want to help me get my microphone working on my Acer Aspire One?
<odonata> guntbert: good hint
<guntbert> odonata: :)
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, but pulseaudio kill my sound
<odonata> just chanserv there :(
<odonata> major b00 :D
<danbhfive> LioN_LX: ah, ok, I assumed you were using pulse
<LioN_LX> danbhfive, no... I'm using ALSA
<Goosenet> hi @ all
<odonata> the idea was to have just something to send mail with, not have any incoming.
<archae0pteryx> I'm having trouble figuring out how to start multiple desktops for multiple remote users ... I don't x11vnc isn't right because thats the local console, and the thin client interface isn't right because the remote computers aren't thin clients and aren't booting remotely.  I tried Xephr and gdmflexiserver but couldn't get them to work
<odonata> archae0pteryx: have u been lookin at freenx ?
<archae0pteryx> No, I haven't heard of that one
<odonata> running over SSH
<odonata> its fast too.
<bob489> hi, i am trying to get my i7 running w/ ubuntu... i wanted to know which disk i should download
<asodinn> alright I'll check it out U238
<archae0pteryx> odonata: does it work for multiple users, if it doesn't x11vnc seems just as good
<odonata> u could pick a database of users, or just use system users.
<odonata> yea ofc
<archae0pteryx> odonata: thank you, I'll give it a try
<odonata> u get an xsession
<guntbert> odonata: there is always "mail" to send mai...
<U238Willy> Bonner, do you know what chipset you have and have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<guntbert> *mail
<gogeta> bob489: 64bit cd
<Bonner> U238Willy: It's a Marvell chipset. I had to fight to get it to work, and it seems to work fine
<Bonner> It just won't connect to anything. It has me buggered
<odonata> guntbert: to just mail the output of fail2ban thingy?
<U238Willy> ouch... I've connected some d-links, linksys, and broadcoms.
<bob489> gogeta: the standard one should work though?
<bob489> or do i need the alt install?
<Bonner> This is a Netgear piece of crap
<Bonner> Even getting my Broadcom card to work on an Arch install was easier than this :P
<U238Willy> Bonner, jaunty or intrepid?
<Bonner> Jaunty
<marcelo_> I am getting into trouble when compiling with gcc using option g++ -m32 does amd64 supports 32 bit programs?
<Bonner> It says something about ndisgtk oin the link you posted me. I'll give that a poke around
<leachim6|nb-> hi
<leachim6|nb-> I installed ubuntu netbook remix, is there a way to disable maximus in regular mode, but keep it enabled in netbook mode?
<guntbert> odonata: I'm realy only fishing around as I never used fail2ban, but you can pipe the output of a program to mail
<Kamilion> How do I build loadable kernel modules for an installer CD? I have a system here that wants "mpt2sas", but it is not on the installer CD.
<stroker> sorry
<gogeta> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<gogeta> stop boring me
<arand> Bonner: I got a netgear card working using ndiswarapper, might be a different card though, and this was on puppy linux.
<Flannel> gogeta: Is there something we can help you with today?
<gogeta> Flannel: lol wating on the good questions to come in
<Flannel> gogeta: Alright.  Please be a bit more polite while you wait then.
<gogeta> Flannel: if i dont fall asleep at the helm
<gogeta> lol
<arand> Bonner: I think I used these drivers: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=290470#290470 along with ndiswrapper.
<arand> Bonner: but again, that might well be a completely different make than your card.
<gogeta> arand: you can ask the bot for ubuntu wifi docs and guids
<guntbert> odonata: try ls | mail <your account>, it works
<Bonner> Well I get hardware present, driver present
<Bonner> So no problems there
<gogeta> !wifi | Bonner
<ubottu> Bonner: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arand> Bonner: ah, well then the issue might be otherwise.
<gogeta> just look up your card\
<saltair> hi how do I get java to work on my ubuntu?
<saltair> i have 9.04
<prince_jammys> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gogeta> saltair: install it
<nztal> whats the normal way to awaken a computer from hibernate ?  the power button as if you were turning it on ?
<gogeta> nztal: yes
<guntbert> nztal: yes
<saltair> well I know I need to install it, but it seems to have trouble installing..
<dudleyi> why is apt-check using 80% of my CPU?
<dz0> hi
<Bonner> Something else to note
<Intergalactic> saltair, is it to play games on your browser... e.g. runescape?
<ipatrol6010> My terminal is complaining that /sbin/mount.vboxsf doesn't exist when it does
<nztal> gogeta, guntbert, thank you.
<Bonner> The card only works with the WICD network manager
<saltair> uhh well its the painting thing but i can test that too
<IdleOne> !java > saltair
<ubottu> saltair, please see my private message
<Bonner> Using Network-manager, I get nothing out of it
<arand> saltair: in what way does it not install?
<armence> Is there somebody who could help me out with enabling wsgi and cgi (python and perl) on my apache2 web server? I have tried to google those things, but I have yet to succeed
<dz0> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on a 64bit amd with SATA disks, and I get "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<dz0> help please
<gogeta> nztal: you need the java plugin as well for stuff to work inside firefox
<guntbert> dudleyi: are you checking with top/htop?
<Intergalactic> you might need to install a java equivalent (it is supported by Sun too) calls Icedtea
<saltair> arand, I did it via terminal
<saltair> arand, but i couldnt click ok to get it installed..
<nztal> gogeta, firefox ?  i was speaking of hibernate
<saltair> I used this site http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<ipatrol6010> How to I get the terminal to see and recognize the file that exists?
<gogeta> oops
<prince_jammys> saltair: press tab and then OK
<saltair> ohhh
<saltair> hahah
<nztal> gogeta :)
<prince_jammys> saltair: you need to hit tab to get to the ok button
<IdleOne> saltair, use the tab key to select OK ( make it blue ) then enter
<saltair> yep thanks
<leachim6|nb-> hey
<leachim6|nb-> how do I disable maximus without uninstalling it?
<saltair> well i get this now
<saltair> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<IdleOne> so run that command
<IdleOne> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zzeiss> Bad_Andy: So- you're on in Windows now?
<saltair> o
<Wast3d2009> I got a problem...
<Wast3d2009> I try to unrar
<Wast3d2009> with unrar -e file.rar
<Wast3d2009> But it isnt working
<Wast3d2009> What i do wrong?
<guntbert> !rar | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: might be a bad file
<ipatrol6010> My terminal is partially blind, help!
<ipatrol6010> It doesn't see a file
<Wast3d2009> gogeta no no instead of upacking it shows me a list of commands...
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: 'see'
<leachim6|nb-> ...is it a hidden file...
<leachim6|nb-> does it begin with a dot?
<ipatrol6010> As in know that it exists
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: What is the filename?
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: no -
<ipatrol6010> A file that exists, the terminal says it does not
<leachim6|nb-> ...
<ipatrol6010> Gimme a sec...
<leachim6|nb-> what is the file name
<gogeta> unrar e file.rar
<arand> ipatrol6010: what file are we talking about here?
<Wast3d2009> gogeta lol ok ^^
<ipatrol6010> /sbin/mount.vboxsf
<leachim6|nb-> ..
<Wast3d2009> gogeta worked lol
<leachim6|nb-> maybe sbin is not in your path
<Wast3d2009> gogeta what a dumb typo ^^
<ipatrol6010> How do I add it?
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: Pastebin the output of your terminal when you enter this command: pwd && ls -a
<ipatrol6010> How do I add sbin to my path?
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: most linux stuff uses - unrar is a very rare one also once you ave installed unrar the gui can unrar now to
<ipatrol6010> Gimme a sec
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: While you are in the folder where you should 'see' the file.
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: save some typin
<Wast3d2009> gogeta i had all... but i used -e which was a common typo...
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: Also pastebin the output of stat /sbbin/mount.vboxsf
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: right click and extract will work now to
<ikanobori> Errr, /sbin/mount.vboxsf offcourse.
<Wast3d2009> gogeta SSH only for me ;)
<gogeta> Wast3d2009: ahh
<ipatrol6010> root@username-ubuntu:/home/username# mount -t vboxsf Shared /Home/username/Sharing
<ipatrol6010> /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory
<ipatrol6010> So what's the problem?
<arand> ipatrol6010: So the file in question is not there?
<orochi> having a problem with the fast user switching applet in jaunty...when i select the option to lock the screen it won't work on the first try because gnome-screensaver apparently isn't running, on the second try it works...any ideas?
<ipatrol6010> The file in question is there
<saltair> how do you fix broken packages?
<ipatrol6010> But if I call it in the terminal, the terminal says it's not there
<unop> ipatrol6010, echo $PATH
<ipatrol6010> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<yin> exit
<yin> quit
<ikanobori> unop: $PATH has nothing to do with this.
<coffeebean[2]> I need help installing any drivers for ATI graphics card in ubuntu while offline.
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: You know what that command does, do you?
<ikanobori> Or are you typing this from a tutorial?
<ipatrol6010> A manual page
<unop> ipatrol6010, ls -l /sbin/mount.vboxsf
<ipatrol6010> What does that do?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Is the alternative gui to ubuntu netbook remix an installable package in a normal 9.04 installation?
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: Pretty much the same as I asked you to do earlier on.
<ikanobori> It lists the file.
<ipatrol6010> bash: -l: command not found
<unop> ipatrol6010, there's an  ls  preceding -l
<ipatrol6010> no, lemme try that
<unop> ipatrol6010, did you mean  vboxfs  instead ?
<ipatrol6010> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 10536 2009-08-14 14:43 /sbin/mount.vboxsf
<InfectedWithDrew> I need help getting my microphone to work on my Acer Aspire One (250 model)
<ikanobori> Afaik you need to do mount.vboxsf Shared /home/shared
<ipatrol6010> So enter mount.vboxsf Shared /home/shared ?
<coffeebean[2]> baxter_kylie: check this tutorial, I didn't read much but it might help: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/installing_ubuntu_netbook_remix_ubuntu_hardy_804
<ipatrol6010> mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory
<coffeebean[2]> InfectedWithDrew: is it a regular microphone, or a usb one?
<skazi21101> can somebody help me with the sound in 9.10. Headphones don`t pay anything but speakers okey
<skazi21101> how fix it&
<InfectedWithDrew> coffeebean[2]: It's built into my computer
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: Then the last argument does not exist.
<ipatrol6010> But it does
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: What is the output of stat /Home/username/Sharing
<coffeebean[2]> InfectedWithDrew: Hmm... so did you try running it with any programs, like Audacity perhaps?
<baxter_kylie> coffeebean[2]: Thanks.
<coffeebean[2]> baxter_kylie: no prob.
<rabar> when I try to run orbited from upstart via "sudo start orbited" , it starts and then immediately stops saying "start: orbited main process terminated with status 2 " ..any idea why this would happen?
<InfectedWithDrew> coffeebean[2]: Yes, sound recorder and Skype.  I've messed with my levels and such.  I get the feeling you can't help my particular situation because I'm on a wonky computer.
<bullit> quick question
<baxter_kylie> Q: Does anyone know of good media organization software? (This is mostly for DVD and Record collections). I know there are some decent tools that I read about years ago but I can't remember any now.
<U238Willy> skazi21101, open volume control by right-clicking on the speaker icon (upper right) go to switches and look for headphone sense.
<ikanobori> ipatrol6010: Does that do antyhing?
<bullit> Q : how to change the permissions of a directory ?
<skazi21101> there is no headphones
<coffeebean[2]> baxter_kylie: You could try Fluendo media center.
<ikanobori> bullit: Command line or graphical?
<skazi21101> U238Willy: there is no headphones
<bullit> ikanobori : either , just a quick fix , commandline would be better
<ikanobori> bullit: With the chmod/chown commands.
<ikanobori> man chmod/man chown, or google them.
<U238Willy> skazi21101, you're using a headphone jack on your card?
<skazi21101> U238Willy: yes
<coffeebean[2]> Hello, I need help installing drivers for ATI graphics card while offline.
<skazi21101> U238Willy: it 9.10 not 9.04
<guntbert> !9.10 | skazi21101
<ubottu> skazi21101: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coffeebean[2]> When I try installing, I always get problems.
<U238Willy> yep... don't work with 9.10 sorry
<skazi21101> U238Willy: i see. going #ubuntu+1
<baxter_kylie> coffeebean[2]: Ahh. Good program but too advanced for my grandfather (80yr old who's decided to get his first computer). He just wants to organize his old EP collection.
<bullit> ikanobori , i thank you , permissions is fixed
<coffeebean[2]> baxter_kylie: Hmm... sorry, what's an EP again?
<IdleOne> lol
 * guntbert thinks we watch something like a bot race
<oddy> I LOVE UBUNTU
<nanotube> baxter_kylie: try any of the suggestions in this thread: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/21/0115214
<coffeebean[2]> oddy: Yay! It's awesome!
<nanotube> baxter_kylie: e.g., gtktalog
<baxter_kylie> coffeebean[2]: Extended Play -- vinyl records. :)
<baxter_kylie> nanotube: thanks.
<jose> oi como vai vc
<littlespy> when will gnome 2.26 be in portage?
<Andre_Re> hi, i have a problem
<nanotube> jose: oi
<nanotube> littlespy: wrong distro :)
<Andre_Re> i want to install a new font but if i enter fonts:// into nautilus it can't find the folder
<bullit> Q : If changing permissions , how to change the permissions of an entire folder ?
<jose> vc esta bem
<nanotube> bullit: chmod -R
<ikanobori> bullit: -R for recursive chmod.
<ikanobori> Same goes for chown.
<adam> hi
<Kapli> Hi, does anyone know if there are any other Xorg logs than the ones in the /var/log folder?
<nanotube> ikanobori: same goes for many things :)
<bullit> Q : plz elaborate on what Recursive means (not a native speaker)
<nanotube> Kapli: just those, afaik
<nanotube> bullit: recursive in this case means "this dir, and everything under it"
<Guest50352> which cli command allows me to edit user information created with useradd
<Kapli> Weird, because I just installed ATI proprietary drivers and when I rebooted I came into some weird mode and I could view xorg logs that said what was wrong
<nanotube> Guest50352: usermod ?
<ikanobori> nanotube: This directory, everything in it, and all directories in the directories in it.
<ikanobori> Err. bullit ^^
<coffeebean[2]> built: I know that Recursive is something that tends to repeat in an acronym, like GNU, where the G in GNU is GNU.
<nanotube> ikanobori: :)
<jose> alou
<Kapli> I could either start ubuntu in low graphics mode, view logs and change some stuff or troubleshoot
<bullit> ok thanks guys
<nanotube> bullit: np :)
<coffeebean[2]> built: or like WINE, where the W stands for WINE.
<bullit> coffeebean , i dont get that ? is it phun intended ?
<coffeebean[2]> built: WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<coffeebean[2]> built: something like that.
<Bow2`Shino> cant get youtube videos to play audio on my usb Headset
<nanotube> bullit: coffeebean[2] is talking about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursive_acronym
<ikanobori> bullit: Recurrance is something that repeats itself.
<ikanobori> Recursive means keep applying this until you run out of options.
<coffeebean[2]> nanotube: Yep, I was talking about that.
<InfectedWithDrew> How do I compile this tarball I have?
<nanotube> coffeebean[2]: those /are/ fun :)
<coffeebean[2]> Need help with installing ATI Drivers for ATI Radeon HD 9800.
<skrypt> I just installed GRUB2 via apt-get and now I can't boot into ubuntu, but I can boot to windows.
<skrypt> How can I fix this?
<coffeebean[2]> I need to install it offline.
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: extract the tar, and read the README file inside (there usually is one)
<jose> oi vc esta bem
<nanotube> jose: do you have a question?
<bullit> stupid thing is , for some weird reason, the program i am using still cant write logfiles to that directory
<Guest50352> nanotube: seems usernod was what I was looking for but how the hell do I change comment with it? Usernod -c username "comment"??
<h4f> hi all . is there a auto keyboard layout switching program in Ubuntu ?
<InfectedWithDrew> nanotube: Nothing useful in the readme
<nanotube> Guest50352: read "man usermod" for usage details
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: well, the "usual" thing is to run "./configure; make; make install"
<h4f> hi all . is there a auto keyboard layout switching program in Ubuntu ?
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: btw, what tarball are you trying to install?
<Intergalactic> h4f System, Preferences, Keyboard to change layouts
<InfectedWithDrew> alsa-driver-1.0.20
<OltreIrc`38867> ciao
<OltreIrc`38867> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<h4f> Intergalactic: I know that. but I need it to be switched automaticly
<Intergalactic> mmmm have fun with that
<arand> h4f: and then go to advanced layout setting and set a shortcut key for switching?
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: hmm... look on the project website for installation instructions, that's probably the best bet, if there's no "configure" in the directory.
<arand> h4f: "layout options" was the thing.
<nanotube> bullit: which directory, and what program, and how are you running the program?
<h4f>  arand: I am typing in one chat with 1 layout in second with 2 layout. some time I messed up. I need a tool which will recognise in which language I am typing and will change layouts accordingly
<nanotube> h4f: no tool can read your mind.
<h4f>  nanotube: yeap but it can recognise WORDS
<InfectedWithDrew> nanotube: There's nothing on the project site either.  Do I cd to ~/Desktop or to ~/Desktop/whatever-directory-this-software-is-in
<arand> h4f: hum, that will be tricky...
<bullit> nanotube : i am reluctant to tell you the program, but as far as i know it starts with sudo, then it drops it sudo rights and it is suddenly unable to write logfiles
<h4f> arand: there was a program like that in windows :(
<nanotube> h4f: how would it know if you want to type "hello" or "ncdoe" (for example)? wouldn't it keep switching layouts on you whenever you need to type some unusual combinations?
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: the latter.
<nanotube> bullit: well, if the program is doing something weird, who knows what's going on...
<Bow2`Shino> cant get youtube videos to play audio on my usb Headset. PLz help :3
<h4f>  nanotube: yeap hello = руддщ in russian. so it can recognise that word руддщ in russian does not exist and swich auto to English layout
<h4f>   nanotube: and the other way round привет = ghbdtn
<h4f> does any one understood at least what I want :D
<nanotube> h4f: i understand what you want... but i think there's no software like that - at least not that i'm aware of. just set the layout switch hotkey to something easy, and use it :)
<arand> h4f: seems like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xneur might be worth diggin into.
<mlissner> Has anybody ever experienced problems getting banshee to load? It seems like the GUI is having issues. I replaced banshee's .gconf and .config files from a backup, and did an aptitude reinstall banshee, but no progress. Any ideas?
<h4f> nanotube:  yeap but as I am keeping typing in 2-3 languages it gets really annoying . and I am messing things up
<gjl> i've justed booted the 9.10 alpha 4 live cd, but i get taken to a terminal login prompt
<gjl> is that to be expected?
<emil1111> hello, I am desperately trying to install ubuntu desktop but it won't work. I have checked the md5 and it's good for the live cd I downloaded. I tried installing from live cd, from usb boot , with WUBI and nothing does it. Does any one have a suggestion or a forum thread you can point me to ?
<nanotube> h4f: if you're a coder, you could fairly easily make a prog like that. just have to have it monitoring your keyboard input, and load it up with a few dictionaries.
<emil1111> for anyone who saw me yesterday, I was running ubuntu on the live cd then, that works fine, but install is impossible
<phrostbite> What program do I use to burn an iso?
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: you trying to install with wubi?
<gjl> i've justed booted the 9.10 alpha 4 live cd, but i get taken to a terminal login prompt
<emil1111> coffeebean[2] : yes that's what I 'm currently trying
<gjl> is that to be expected?
<emil1111> it gets stuck in "creating the virtual disks"
<h4f> nanotube: seems that there is already a solution "xneur"
<arand> phrostbite: infrarecorder on win, brasero/k3b on ubuntu
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: what version of windows?
<emil1111> xp sp3
<emil1111> home
<phrostbite> Thank you arand
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: hm...
<nanotube> h4f: cool :)
<h4f> arand: thank. that seems exactly what I wanted
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: you burnt the disc already?
<gjl> is anyone out there running ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4?
<emil1111> coffeebean[2]:  yes I have
<TwoTwenty> I tried it on my netbook
<danbhfive> !910 | gjl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 910
<emil1111> coffeebean[2]: I have a burned live cd,  I've made a usb boot with the tool from inside ubuntu live,  and I'm trying to run wubi
<IdleOne> nanotube, Im not a coder but would it not be easier to have the program monitor the window and then have it set the appropriate layout. would involve some setting of preferred layout for the windows at first
<danbhfive> gjl: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<gjl> ok, thanks
<nanotube> IdleOne: but windows always change... would be certainly /easier/ to implement, but /not/ easier to use.
<emil1111> the live cd works fine for booting and running live, but for install, it does install and then there is some error iwth the GRUB bootloader and it gets stuck trying to boot
<arand> h4f: glad to help, kinda dissapointed it doesn't support swedish, I wanted to give it a spin :)
<IdleOne> nanotube, the window titles don't normally change or maybe they do. in any case he found his answer
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: I'm still thinking that it has to do with a corrupt cd.
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: hold on let me check.
<emil1111> coffeebean[2]: sure
<InfectedWithDrew> nanotube: I broke my entire sound system.  Next time I will not bother with compiling from source.
<h4f> Great
<nanotube> IdleOne: no, i mean windows themselves. you open a new tab - there's a new window. you close irc and tomorrow open it again, have to reset again... etc. but yea, xneur seems to do the trick quite nicely.
<ascheel> Can someone tell me how to cat a man page to stdout?
<h4f> nanotube: arand: thanks works great
<nanotube> ascheel: man whatever | cat
<ascheel> nanotube thanks!  :)
<nanotube> InfectedWithDrew: well, i guess you better reinstall from the repos the alsa package
<IdleOne> nanotube, well #ubuntu is always #ubuntu then set the pref layout and save that for next time it is opened. lol not sure why Im still on this
<ascheel> nanotube: That works awesome
<coffeebean[2]> emil1111: try downloading wubi and installing it.
<th0r> nanotube: I gotta ask...what does that do for you that 'man' doesn't?
<nanotube> IdleOne: i guess... but when you write email, always new windows, so would be useless. :)
<nanotube> th0r: not for me, for ascheel, because he asked.
<IdleOne> true
<nanotube> IdleOne: no prob, it's fun to think about it :)
<gjl> emil1111, have you tried installing after you boot the live cd environment?
<nanotube> ascheel: np :)
<ascheel> th0r: Some terminals don't let you scroll back up to the man page, so you have to bring it up in a idfferent terminal window.
<seanthegeek> I have a new otherboard installed in my box that is now using ipv6 out of the box, now xorg wont work
<ascheel> th0r: where if I stick it in the same terminal, its' far easier to reference
<seanthegeek> can someone help?
<ascheel> th0r: or some pages, I just want to | it to grep
<seanthegeek> motherboard*
<nanotube> ascheel: even if you press "b" while in man page?
<th0r> ascheel: you know you can search within 'man'
<nanotube> ascheel: which should scroll back by one page
<nanotube> ascheel: try also "man man" :) very helpful
<ascheel> yeah, I know I can search it, but if I'm already back at the CLI out of the man page, I can't re-reference it without going back into man.
<ascheel> sometimes I just want it in my terminal windows as part of the scrollback
<nanotube> ascheel: well, then you're good to go with |cat :)
<ascheel> :)
<nanotube> well i'm outtahere. ttyl y'all.
<emil1111> coffeebean[2]: : when I try downloading wubi it gets stuck trying to download the .iso.  FAQ says it'e behind a firewall and to DL the iso myself, which I did
<ninjaslim> how can i set a custom .Xdefaults to be sourced always when a terminal is opened?
<InfectedWithDrew> nanotube: I have to compile it with certain options according to the ubuntu documentation
<tim1> Hey, I have a problem with my headphones not working
<H8sMikeMoore> emil1111 - just burn the iso image to a disk and use it that way
<wesley> hello guys, have a dell dimension 8300 with an audigy 2 zs, and ubuntu wont play audio, but it did...??
<emil1111> gjl: yes I tried installing from live boot that and got some I/O error  with a comment "probably because of cd error or hard drive error"
<tim1> My headphones don't work but my speakers do
<H8sMikeMoore> emil111- make sure you burn the disc as slow as possible
<H8sMikeMoore> tim1 - it might be a driver issue
<emil1111> H8sMikeMoore: I'll try burning a new cd and doing it slow
<emil1111> ill get back here after I try those things
<coffeebean> emil1111: it's best if you download wubi.
<wesley> -audigy
<wesley> --audigy
<H8sMikeMoore> emil1111 - make sure you burn it as an iso image.
<wesley> !audigy
<ascheel> !audigy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy
<emil1111> coffeebean[2]: I did dl wubi but wubi cannot dl the .iso
<H8sMikeMoore> i personally think wubi sucks
<IdleOne> !info audigy
<ubottu> Package audigy does not exist in jaunty
<h4f> how do I mount an *.mdf file ? mount FXCLUB.mds /media/image/ -t iso9660 -o loop says wrong FS type
<h4f> same think with ьва
<coffeebean> emil1111: copy the wubi isntaller right in the same folder as the iso.
<emil1111> coffe: done that
<galrix1> is there a way to fix GNOME Power Manager without reinstalling?
<wesley> can anyone help me i have an audigy 2 zs, will not work in ubuntu 8.10 no matter what
<Maruzzu__> ubuntu ita?
<lucky> Maruzzu__: italia? #ubuntu-it
<Maruzzu__> canel ubuntu italiano?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tim1> Okay fixed the sound
<tim1> But I have static now :/
<emil1111> is there an image host like pastebin where I don't have to log in ot host images?
<coffeebean> emil1111: so the installation didn't work still?
<tim1> Any fixes for the static sound in my headphones?
<Maruzzu__> lucky: thanks
<lucky> emil1111: try imageshack.us
<emil1111> got this now http://sv.tinypic.com/r/15mhcls/3
<emil1111> error
<wesley> please, can anyone please help, ubuntu 8.10 with an audigy 2 zs sound card. it's not the hardware.
<tim1> Can anyone help me with my headphone problem?
<mlissner> Hi, anybody have any ideas on how to get the banshee player's gui to show up? It seems like it's broken...
<tim1> I have a constant static noise
<tim1> It's only solved when I turn the volume all the way down, or muting the master or headphone channels
<emil1111> saying "permission denied. please check rev18...log"   which is 700Mb txt file can't even open it
<emil1111> wubi-9.04-rev128.log   771Mb
<H8sMikeMoore> tim1 - it might be a driver issue
<mlissner> I've tried reinstalling mono-runtime and banshee, but neither is working.
<tim1> I remember installing some updates a few minutes ago, and *bam*, static
<tim1> Also, can you help me with it?
<tim1> I'm a newb to Linux
<H8sMikeMoore> tim1 - it was working prior to the update?
<wesley> i guess im gonna have to go back to windows, too bad.
<tim1> Yes
<tim1> The static only came after the updates
<ascheel> lol wesley.  So you don't find answers in 10 minutes so you leave?
<ascheel> !patience | wesley
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley, goto ubuntuforums.org
<wesley> um, ive been working on this for 3 days.
<ubottu> wesley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ascheel> wesley: you tried help.ubuntu.com?
<CaptainCrook> hehehe if you don't computing maybe windows is good for you...
<H8sMikeMoore> tim 1 - i suggest going to ubuntuforums.org theyre better suited to answer
<tim1> I already checked
<tim1> I googled and everything
<H8sMikeMoore> post a question
<H8sMikeMoore> register on the forums and ask
<tim1> Okey doke
<IdleOne> wesley, http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D194203&ei=HeKFStH2H5Wltged3NznDA&rct=j&q=audigy+2+zs+ubuntu&usg=AFQjCNGBdBB_z3WIr4PVNwrP-dhYI3quYg&sig2=DPJag4-0ZnIPoDmy5vEw1Q
<IdleOne> first link in google
<wesley> i dont think you understand, i have gon throughout the entire library of data at ubuntu.com. other os's can play audio just fine on this, ubuntu cannot. im in need of help, even been on the boards with this. forgive me for this, but ubuntu is in the alpha-beta stages at best it seems to me
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley - i garuntee you dont have your driver installed. goto the forums and ask someone for help
<ascheel> wesley: I use it for my primary workstations both at work and for gaming at home.  /shrug
<IdleOne> well then I say we all drop ubuntu and go to another os
<wesley> i did, guess what, the driver is installed, guaranteed...
<H8sMikeMoore> it mightbe out of date
<ascheel> lol easy there killer.  People are trying to help you out.
<wesley> ohh, and every once in a great while ubuntu makes noise through these speakers, then it does not
<H8sMikeMoore> how did you install it?
<wesley> cd
<H8sMikeMoore> are you talking about ubuntu or the sound driver
<mujo> I have a problem booting after an update to 2.6.27-14, it cant find the root device and falls back on busybox, I tried rootdelay=90 and it doesnt work
<H8sMikeMoore> because most drivers for ubuntu do not come on cd, you must download them
<ascheel> wesley:  Which Ubuntu you on?
<wesley> creative has no driver for ubuntu. or linux for that matter. i installed the driver myself, followed instructions on ubuntu.com
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley, go into the terminal time alsamixer and make sure everything is turned up.
<H8sMikeMoore> ubuntu comes with volume down by default
<H8sMikeMoore> i dont know why
<H8sMikeMoore> also, wesley, chances are someone made a driver for your hardware that isnt employed by creative
<wesley> yeah, i tried that too, for  some odd reason it only shows pulse audio instead of the audigy, and only gives me 1 mixer channel which always says off, and i dont know how to turn it on there. i did use ubuntu's mixer audio volume program and went into properties and set everything to maximum, after turning all oprtions on
<H8sMikeMoore> do it in the terminal
<wesley> lol
<H8sMikeMoore> just try the terminal way first before we rule it out
<wesley> i just did, but ok
<kassah> is there a good repo for getting more current copies of php and/or subversion?
<wesley> yeah pulseaudio only, 1 chennel only
<ascheel> kassah: my advice is to ask in #php and #svn where to get their most recent releasses.
<H8sMikeMoore> if you go into the terminal and type alsamixer what do you see
<wesley> HBsMikeMoore, are you talking to me? i typed in the infor twice already...?? but, once again, pulseaudio, 1 channnel only
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley, im asking you what you see if you go into the terminal and type alsamixer
<ascheel> wesley, copy the entire screen H8sMikeMoore is taking you to and put it in http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<wesley> sorry for  comeing off angry, but i am. 8.04 works on here. 8.10, and now 9.04, dont.. and 8.04 only played once in a blue moon
<wesley> ok
<ascheel> wesley: getting angry at this channel isn't going to fix the channel, but it WILL cause you problems.  Just chill out since it's very obvious people are trying their best to help you out.  Don't get P-O'ed at them.
<ascheel> isn't going to fix the problem*
<mlissner> ascheel: Sometimes it makes you feel better though.
<ascheel> mlissner: I have a stock of puppies in my garage to kick around to help me with that.
<wesley> but it's an image, how do i use images with ubuntu's paste binm
<ascheel> it's not an image.  It's text.  Select it and copy it.
<mlissner> ascheel: you've clearly thought of everything. Wait. You can't kick puppies around!
<ascheel> mlissner: sure you can.  Just not great dane puppies.
<wesley> really, hoiw do you do that in the terminal window?
<ruben23> hi after i install samba on my ubuntu desktop what step should i do to make file sharing with windows client and also access windows share storage..
<wesley> (alsamixer)?
<mlissner> ascheel: Indeed. You have thought of everything.
<ascheel> wesley, copy the entire screen.  Just highlight it like you would any text.  Right-click and copy
<H8sMikeMoore> ascheel - i have a feeling wesley is trying to change his audio properties with a graphical user interface as opposed to the terminal and its causing a problem
<wesley> ok
<mlissner> wesley: drag across it, and then it's control + shift + c
<ascheel> H8sMikeMoore: I'm kinda thinking so, too
<wesley> no, i am using alsamixer via the terminal.
<H8sMikeMoore> ok
<mlissner> H8sMikeMoore: I have a feeling pulseaudio is involved somehow.
<H8sMikeMoore> its possible
<ascheel> wesley, *bonk* get us that text!  :)
<H8sMikeMoore> im jsut trying to rule this out before i go any further
<psi-jack> Okay, so I download an ISO image and run md5sum -b on it, a couple times, why the heck does the md5 hash keep returning different results?
<ascheel> psi-jack: sounds like a drive going bad right in front of your face
<mlissner> psi-jack: You sure the iso is done downloading?
<ascheel> psi-jack: either that or the file is still downloading
<wesley> ok now do i give you this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/253386/
<ascheel> lol mlissner.  You beat me to it
<psi-jack> mlhshino, ascheel: It's done downloading.
<ascheel> that's exactly right, wesley.  :)  Let us look at it a sec
<wesley> thanx for helping me
<colloguy> after running memtest from grub, are the logs saved somewhere?
<ascheel> H8sMikeMoore: there ya go.  I think you're more on the up-and-up on this than I am.
<A4O_91> counter strike free download for linux ubuntu help please !
<IdleOne> H8sMikeMoore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5378511&postcount=12 might be helpful to you and wesley
<NickDeNeger> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.04 with Seperate X Screen only when i start an application via the menu at my second screen the application still pops up at my first screen. Only firefox starts up at the right screen?
<ascheel> A4O_91: Counterstrike is not free software.  I would advise you try valve's website to look for a Linux client.
<skazi21101> how can i open *.tib file in ubuntu?
<mlissner> psi-jack: I got nuthin' else in that case.
<wesley> the strange part is everything else on ubuntu, (gui wise) says the proper sound card, except for alsamixer
<psi-jack> Aight, I'll try downloading to a different drive, and see if that changes the outcome.
<ascheel> NickDeNeger: in my experience, applications start up on the screen where your mouse is
<psi-jack> Could be one of my drives on the lvm stripe is in fact going bad.
<Aciago> Ubuntu is not reading M2 (SONY's Memory Stick for cell phones) cards... how can I make it read it????
<fryfrog> You know how the xorg.conf file is blank now, xorg sets itself up?  Is there a way to get it to write the currently used config it detects to the file so I can modify it?
<psi-jack> Sony? Toss it out the window.
<Aciago> ¬¬
<Terminus_Est> Is there any link with rules of this IRC?
<ascheel> lol, while 'toss it out the window' is funny, it doesn't help the issue at hand.  ;P
<wesley> hmm, maybe im getting ahead of myself, but what if i set it to pulseaudio, it seems to like it...??
<ascheel> Terminus_Est: not sure, but as long as you keep it Ubuntu support related and PG rated, you'll be good to go
<Cerrdor> After upgrading to Jaunty flash will not work how can I fix this
<IdleOne> Terminus_Est, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cerrdor> it is a known bug
<psi-jack> ascheel, heh, yes, it does, IMHO. I stopped dealing with Sony since they finally got caught steeling people's private information in nearly every single DVD they produced.
<ascheel> Cerrdor: have you tried this again:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Cerrdor> yes
<A4O_91> please website valve free download for linux ubuntu help please !
<Cerrdor> I purged it then reinstalled and nothing
<Aciago> psi-jack I understand, but currently I can't do that... and it's the only thing that keeps me in dual boot...  : (
<ascheel> !google | A4O_91
<ubottu> A4O_91: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mlissner> wesley: Do you mean that if you set it to pulseaudio, it works?
<Terminus_Est> IdleOne and ascheel: Thanks!
<ascheel> bah, not the answre i was looking for.
<arand> ascheel: Cerrdor: use flashplugin-installer instead, -nonfree is an old transition package.
<wesley> yeah, i hate windows with a passion, but any os that cant use an actual pci linux  modem, (not winmodem, all  chipset) is still beta in my book. sorry guys
<ascheel> Terminus_Est: you're welcome but not sure what I helped you with.  :)
<r33tfux0r> Good Evening, CPU use is pegged at around 60% going to Xorg.  Have killed vino-server, installed the updated intel drivers, tried disabling anything going into xorg including compositing.  Any suggestions on next steps?
<ascheel> arand: transition package?  Not sure what you mean
<IdleOne> ascheel, because the answer you expected is not accepted here
<NickDeNeger> ascheel: hmm then something is going wrong big time. When i start an application at my secondary screen it still showsup at the primary screen. When an application starts I see in both windows list panels that the application is starting but then when it starts it places the application at screen0
<moth_> is there a way to change the size of icons in menu bar
<NickDeNeger> although i started it at screen1
<skazi21101> how can i open *.tib file in ubuntu?
<wesley> no i mean that ubuntu wants to set it as either pulseaudio or ich5, not ever an audigy, i had to force it to except my card....
<ascheel> NickDeNeger: sorry I don't know anything beyond that.  :(
<NickDeNeger> ascheel: oke np thanks anyway :)
<Cerrdor> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<mlissner> wesley: It's likely more complicated than you realize. Most of the drivers for windows are made by the manufacturer. Those for linux are often not made at all. So if the card is standards compliant, it will usually work. if not, it has to be reverse engineered....and may not work.
<IdleOne> Cerrdor, you restarded the browser?
<A4O_91> pff please link google no free valve for linux ...
<mlissner> wesley: in any case, lack of a driver isn't exactly ubuntu's fault - it's the card manufacturer's (more than likely)
<wesley> the funky thing is this audigy card works on dsl 4.10 even, dsl!
<Cerrdor> 4 times now
<H8sMikeMoore> this is true mlissner
<Cerrdor> I am purging the flashplugin-installer now
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley did you say it worked in previosu versions of ubuntu
<Cerrdor> and reinstall see if that works
<mlissner> wesley: But I digress.
<mlissner> H8sMikeMoore: Do you know if in fact he should set the thing to pulseaudio?
<H8sMikeMoore> mlissner - i have no idea ive only ever used alsa
<wesley> yeah, as a matter of fact it did, and then didnt. i actually upgraded because days of searching and beggin  for help from peoiple got me know wheree, but i can boot to my cute little dsl mini disk and i have sound
<ascheel> A4O_91: CounterStrike is not free software and this channel will not provide links for it illegally.  I recommend you look into purchasing it and then you can ask #wine how to run it in Linux
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley - just to try it, see what happens when you boot to a live cd of the latest ubuntu
<ascheel> A4O_91: that's assuming there is in fact no linux client available
<mlissner> H8sMikeMoore, wesley: That might be overkill.
<H8sMikeMoore> if it works on the live cd, then that means something in ubuntu got corrupted
<wesley> that doesnt work, did that already, but if i mess around with it some then i can get sound, kinda, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesnt.
<mlissner> wesley: Tell us again what version of ubuntu you're running
<wesley> dsl is able to play sound out of it using the ich5 driver, but it cant play anything but audio files on xmms
<mlissner> wesley: What are you trying to play besides audio files?
<mlissner> wesley: Cause that kinda sounds like your card is working.
<wesley> youtube footage, hulu stuff, all audio.
<wesley> ohh and ubuntu cant even play audio filesd
<mlissner> wesley: You lost me. Didn't you just say it CAN play audio files on xmms?
<NickDeNeger> ascheel: One last question, when you switch to another screen with you mouse you still see the mouse pointer at the point where you left the other screen?
<ascheel> the livecd can, mlissner
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley - what program do you use to play audio (vlc etc)
<wesley> no dsl, er "damn small linux" can
<mlissner> wesley, ascheel: Ah.
<josue> como convierto viedo por consola
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wesley> i got one of those cutsy little business card cd's and thats sadly one of the best distro's iive ever seen
<mlissner> wesley: what do you see if you pull up Preferences > Sound? And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ruben23> hi after i install samba on my ubuntu desktop what step should i do to make file sharing with windows client and also access windows share storage..
<ito> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar pidgin, gracias
<H8sMikeMoore> I would like to see what happens if he opens an audio playing program through the terminal and then tries to play audio
<IdleOne> !es | ito
<ubottu> ito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ito> ok
<IdleOne> de nada
<wesley> sorry
<H8sMikeMoore> ok
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley what program do u use to play aduio files
<wesley> i see the audigy 2 zs and the audigy multi channel setup on all 5 spots
<mlissner> wesley: Is that what you see when you open the Preferences > Sound?
<docgnome> anyone able to get adobe air running in 64 bit ubuntu?
<Chessguy> hi
<wesley> yes
<mlissner> wesley: OK, so you're on ubuntu 9.04, right?
<wesley> nope, but almost, i actually have the upgrade running now, i am trying everything. currently 8.10
<Chessguy> I have samba share working for my ntfs partition of my desktop and laptop so I can access My Documents, etc. I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so these folders automatically sync with each other.......grsync give an error
<mlissner> OK. Well, we shouldn't really get too far down the help road if you're in the middle of an upgrade because that's going to be tearing your computer apart and putting it back together.
<Immo_Phagg> What's crappening?
<Chessguy> Immo_Phagg: pewp
<mlissner> wesley: Nevertheless, do you have the test buttons in the sound preferences dialog?
<Bow2`Shino> cant get youtube videos to play audio on my usb Headset. Plz help :3
<wesley> hmm, yeah, if set everything either alsa or oss, it makes a noise, but no sounds ever play.
<mlissner> wesley: You mean the test buttons make noise? This is a good thing, if so.
<wesley> yes
<Retardedpope> the upgrade button in the update manager is gone and I want it back....
<mlissner> wesley: what about if you set them to pulseaudio?
<wesley> they make a high pitched "boop" like noise
<H8sMikeMoore> bow2 - have you installed the flash player?
<Retardedpope> I want to upgrade
<wesley> nothing
<docgnome> anybody? adobe air on 64bit ubuntu?
<wesley> but i never rebooted after doing so
<mlissner> wesley: Hmmm...that's interesting. Put them on alsa then.
<H8sMikeMoore> wesley what type of audio files are u trying to play?
<mlissner> wesley: the history of sound technology in linux is OSS > ALSA > Pulseaudio. DSL probably worked because it was using OSS or ALSA, not the latest.
<mlissner> H8sMikeMoore: He's all yours.
<H8sMikeMoore> okay heh
<Chessguy> <-------------------loves GIMP
<mlissner> I'm going to throw my hat in the ring for assistance. Does anybody have any ideas how to get banshee to work? It suddenly stopped loading for me today. Running banshee --debug yields no answers.
<kiheikev> having trouble with installing mplayer-mozilla and 8.04 hardy heron
<wesley> currently nothing, but i wasa trying to use ich5, since thats what the diagnoses tool tells me i got, if i reboot after everything is set to alsa, i can get that high pitched sound to play
<kiheikev> I get depends errors
<mlissner> When I start banshee, it gets about halfway through loading the GUI, then gets stuck.
<Ogre> Guys, I'm really new to Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get the Desktop Cube in compiz to work, and I set the Unfold hot key to <Control>z but when I press that nothing happens
<wesley> should i come back after 9.04 is installed?
<mlissner> wesley: It'd be wise, yeah. You're trying to debug a moving target otherwise.
<Ogre> but if I change the workstations from 2x2 to 4x1 it works, but it's not a cube, it shows them all next to each other
<IdleOne> wesley, would be best to try and resolve the issue once the os is installed
<mlissner> Banshee help? Anybody?
<wesley> ok thanx, ill be back unless the update solves it, (crossed fingers :P)
<Chessguy> I have samba share working for my ntfs partition of my desktop and laptop so I can access My Documents, etc. I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so these folders automatically sync with each other.......grsync give an error
<Retardedpope> does the upgrade method for ubuntu server work for ubuntu desktop as well?
<mlissner> wesley: Great. Fingers crossed here too.
<quietshaman> Good eve all... major naive newbie (to Ubuntu) here. Is anyone available that could answer a question or two?
<kiaas_> Retardedpope, you mean sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Mka> Just installed Ubuntu 9.04, I cant get the 3D compiz cube working.
<ascheel> !ask | quietshaman
<ubottu> quietshaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kiaas_> Retardedpope, because if so, yes.
<Chessguy> Mka: under add/remove programs search "ccsm" install that
<Retardedpope> kiaas_: no, the do-release-upgrade
<Ogre> Guys, I'm really new to Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get the Desktop Cube in compiz to work, and I set the Unfold hot key to <Control>z but when I press that nothing happens. but if I change the workstations from 2x2 to 4x1 it works, but it's not a cube, it shows them all next to each other
<Chessguy> Mka: then configure it from that
<kiheikev> Can someone help me with sound on a 8.04 heron install?
<Retardedpope> I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04
<Berzerker> Retardedpope, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> Retardedpope, dist-upgrade
<Mka> Chessguy: installed ccsm and enabled 3D cube from it but it does not work. other features of compiz do work
<Chessguy> Mka: i'm out :P
<Retardedpope> I haven't used this computer for a while and know it seams like I'm gonna be using it again, so I want to upgrade it
<Chessguy> Mka: middle clicked?
<quietshaman> well....I wiped out my network icon from the panel on a new install of ububtu. I now don't know how to get it bck...you know the little green icon that lets you view available networks and wireless connections?? Help
<Chessguy> and drag
<Mka> Chessguy: yep
<Chessguy> Mka: ok beyond that i'm newb :P
<Mka> Chessguy: Ok thx
<Chessguy> Mka: sry
<Berzerker> quietshaman, do you have other notifications show up?
<Immo_Phagg> I have been banned in #windows, and #hardware, can someone help me get back in
<Immo_Phagg> Who can help
<Berzerker> Immo_Phagg, no one, go away.
<IdleOne> Immo_Phagg, no we cant
<docgnome> Immo_Phagg: if you got banned you probably deserved it.
<Immo_Phagg> You can and you will
<Berzerker> ugh
<Immo_Phagg> No I didn't I wasn't even n
<Berzerker> someone ban him please.
<Immo_Phagg> Why
<IdleOne> Immo_Phagg, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<quietshaman> yes...all else is ok. I accidently hit "delete from panel"
<Immo_Phagg> I am already there
<ascheel> Immo_Phagg: do you need help on using Ubuntu?  If not, your questions won't be able to get any answers in here.
<Mka> Chessguy: Aaah!, I got it to work on ccsm, was bit panicking. cheers. I'm out.
<Berzerker> quietshaman, well the network icon should be attached to your other notifications, so if you removed that, you should have removed other notifications
<nacho__> how can i change kubuntu to ubuntu??? i think that is the cause that my laptop gets hot and shuts down
<Chessguy> Mka: awesome bye! :)
<docgnome> nacho__: you can install the ubuntu-desktop package
<docgnome> iirc
<fryfrog> Anyone know anything about screen rotation with intel driver?
<quietshaman> maybe I removed all notifications....I have battery status indicator, screen brightness widget, etc.
<lucky> nacho__: you can install the ubuntu-desktop package, however it is very unlikely that it is the cause of your laptop's overheating.
<fryfrog> I've tried Option "Rotate" with "CW" and "right" with no luck :/
#ubuntu 2009-08-15
<Terminus_Est> Few weeks ago I installed ubuntu 8.10 in this PC, ok... I installed some Open-GL games (Assault Cube, Glest and Warzone2100) and my driver NVDIA GeForce FX5500 was installed. Then I decided to update my ubuntu to 9.04 and so I had to re-install my NVIDIA driver once again... But now the games starts a little slower, only after 1 minute or 2 they run normally, that wasn't happening before the update and it bothers me a little... Please, d
<Terminus_Est> ah and it's the desktop edition of course.. heh
<Chessguy>  I have samba share working for my ntfs partition of my desktop and laptop so I can access My Documents, etc. I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so these folders automatically sync with each other.......grsync give an error
<quietshaman> Bezerker - how do I restart notifications??
<Techie-Micheal> I'm trying to chroot a user and it works, but even though I've copied /bin/bash to $HOME/bin/, it says it can't find /bin/bash when I try to ssh in.
<nacho__> lucky: i dont know anything else that can be, i was working on windows vista and it was perfect but i dont like windws vista, so i got kubuntu and its nice and everything but everytime i get a fullscreen it shuts down
<Ogre> Guys, I'm really new to Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get the Desktop Cube in compiz to work, and I set the Unfold hot key to <Control>z but when I press that nothing happens. but if I change the workstations from 2x2 to 4x1 it works, but it's not a cube, it shows them all next to each other
<Berzerker> quietshaman, right click an empty area and click add to panel, look for notification area and drag it to the bar
<seanthegeek> is there a way to install the ptopritary nvidia drivers form apt-get via the command line?
<kronix> Just now in ##windows: "[The_Toxic_Mite] WINDOWS USERS ARE FAGGOTS - TO PROVE YOU ARE NOT A FAGGOT, COME TO #ubuntu !!!"
<Vanion> How come I can't run an .exe file beacause of "not enough disk space" when the disk it is on have plenty of space?
<docgnome> kronix: i hate people
<kronix> Will you guys please control your trolls?
<Ogre> Guys, I can't even go to my bottom workspaces, why?
<lucky> Wow, that's lame.
<quietshaman> Bezerker - Problem solved - here's a beer to brighten your night...many thanks...excuse the duhhh!
<ascheel> Ogre: set the hotkey, Press it and HOLD the buttons, then drag with the mouse.
<IdleOne> kronix, your trolling now
<Berzerker> kronix, el oh el.
<kronix> lucky, why have you been hiding?
<Ogre> ascheel, I can't even click one of my bottom two workspaces and make it open
<lucky> kronix: hiding?
<kronix> From us.
<Ogre> also, ascheel that doesn't work
<ascheel> Ogre: sorry I can't help much past that.  :(
<rww> kronix: They're not "our" trolls =/
<AbsoluteZero> I'm having an interesting issue with what I presume is Nautilus. I've found quite a lot of temporary fixes for my problem on the tubes, but I was hoping that someone here would be able to help me. Quit simply put: Nautilus doesn't start with Ubuntu, leaving my desktop blank without the ability to right click. Typing nautilus into the console or run application dialog brings it back...but it randomly decides it would like to disappear
<jonah1980> hey guys, my screen resolution is wrong after installation, how can i set it in xorg or other place? i need 1366 x 768
<lucky> nacho__: if I had to guess, it's probably an issue with power management in the kernel, and that won't be changed by changing your desktop environment.
<ascheel> Ogre, can't click on the individual workspaces with the mouse?
<lucky> nacho___: if I had to guess, it's probably an issue with power management in the kernel, and that won't be changed by changing your desktop environment.
<Ogre> ascheel, when I click one of my bottom two (2x2) it doesn't do anything, but it works if I click either of the top ones
<ascheel> Ogre: then I'm sorry.  :(  I won't be much help to you
<lucky> AbsoluteZero: well, if it helps you know you're not losing your mind, that happens to me randomly, as well.
<AbsoluteZero> Thank you, lucky...makes me feel a smidge better.
<AbsoluteZero> None of the fixes I've found are permanent.
<lucky> I never really bothered to look into it, since alt-f2 -> nautilus is quick enough.
<lucky> perhaps it's crashing on startup? (or randomly)
<AbsoluteZero> Yes it is, I think.
<Terminus_Est> seanthegeek: I don't know about it but you can go to the NVIDIA site and look for your driver for linux, download it, you need to stop the GDM to install the driver, after you done with it you can start the GDM again...
<lucky> I haven't experienced it since i upgraded to 9.04
<AbsoluteZero> When I DO start it again using the terminal, I get a few errors.
<nacho___> lucky: maybe its that, cause when it shuts down, shows the splash screen of kubuntu and all the steps like i select the shutdown button, and when its a hardware problem just shutsdown
<AbsoluteZero> Like how it can't find "ubuntulooks" and then a few other errors about window sizing.
<Cerrdor> flash still will not work
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, define still
<nacho___> lucky: then the only way that i can fix that (in case thats the problem) is recompilating????
<Cerrdor> after the upgrade to jaunty
<Cerrdor> I tried purging flashplugins and flashplugin-installer and still nothing
<lucky> nacho___: recompiling* and unless you know what settings to change in the kernel configuration, that wouldn't likely fix it.
<lucky> nacho___: I can't  help you further, perhaps you can google for your make of laptop (perhaps it's chipset if you know what it is) and ubuntu / linux.
<nacho___> ok, then my next better option is reinstalling?
<nacho___> ok
<ramma> Anyone have any idea why there's would be one red pixel at the top of my screen, but when I pull a window off of the screen over it, or to the right hand side off the screen, the pixel goes back to whatever colour it should be?
<nacho___> ty lucky
<fluurp> i have a Nvidia8600 with the 180.44 driver, are there any other compatible drivers? and where to find\name? synaptic?
<ramma> Correction, the pixel just shows on green/dark gray colours, and when I pull a window off the right side it simply dims.
<Pharsalus> hello all
<Chessguy> I have samba share working for my ntfs partition of my desktop and laptop so I can access My Documents, etc. I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so these folders automatically sync with each other.......grsync give an error
<Cerrdor> can anyone assist with this flash issue?
<Cerrdor> getting flash to work with jaunty
<inertial> what's the best way to do raid1 on linux? hardware or software controlled?
<danbhfive> Cerrdor: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Cerrdor> 32
<AbsoluteZero> Here are the errors I get when I try to start nautilus through the terminal:
<AbsoluteZero> (nautilus:4037): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<AbsoluteZero> ** (nautilus:4037): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<AbsoluteZero> It's weird...because I don't have a monitor, it's a netbook...
<FloodBot1> AbsoluteZero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbsoluteZero> Sorry...didn't know about paste.
<sluurp> sry, can anyone answer my driver question, pls? :)
<Cerrdor> can anyone assist with this flash issue?
<Cerrdor> getting flash to work with jaunty
<ToStItOs_> has anyone seen cast?
<AbsoluteZero> If you go to adobe's website they have a special flash package just for ubuntu. Should work just fine.
<AbsoluteZero> That's what I did.
<aboyz> I got a command like this. "ftpasswd --passwd --name=test --uid=1001 --home=/mnt/raid5/vendors/test --shell=/bin/false" Is there some way to put it in a file called GO. so everytime I run GO john , it'll run this command "ftpasswd --passwd --name=john --uid=1002 --home=/mnt/raid5/vendors/john --shell=/bin/false" Also I need it also to create a directory "mkdir /mnt/raid5/vendors/john" Also the UID need to be change to UID=1002. Anyone know of a way to do this
<Guest57391> can someone help me recover my deleted data?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7787919#post7787919
<AbsoluteZero> Stupid nautilus.
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<legend2440> sluurp: the only way to get the newest driver is to download an install manually. i did it and saw no benefit so went back to tthe ubuntu supplied driver     http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.31.html
<ToStItOs_> jtaji
<Cerrdor> doesnt work
<kiheikev> trying to install w32codecs and mplayer plugin getting unresovleable depends
<Xlrr8> I've searched and searched, but i cant seem to find any related docs.  Is there a compatibility issue between the intel 945g chipset and the proprietary ati driver ?
<legend2440> sluurp: the downside is if there is a kernel upgrade you will have to reinstall the nvidia driver again
<ramma> Any got a clue about my question? One red pixel at the top of my screen, disappears if I put a window off the top of the screen or off the right side of the screen. Only seems to show on green/dark gray.
<tim__b> anyone know how to prevent the gnome-panel to move to the left monitor on dual view mode (intel gfx) when using "xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS --noprimary --output LVDS --primary --preferred --nograb". I want to have VGA/external monitor left to my notebook display, but gnome panels shoulg stay on LVDS/notebook display
<Berzerker> ramma, so, it disappears when you put a window over it?
<ToStItOs_> anyone seen jtaji or cast
<dec23> why are there 3 floodbots?
<ramma> Berzerker: When I put the window over it, and off the screen. If I just place the top bar of a window of it (which happens to be green) it just gets a little darker.\
<Terminus_Est> Few weeks ago I installed ubuntu 8.10 in this PC, ok... I installed some Open-GL games (Assault Cube, Glest and Warzone2100) and my driver NVDIA GeForce FX5500 was installed. Then I decided to update my ubuntu to 9.04 and so I had to re-install my NVIDIA driver once again... But now the games starts a little slower, only after 1 minute or 2 they run normally, that wasn't happening before the update and it bothers me a little... Please, d
<sluurp> legend2440 | thanks, i*ll check it out
<Berzerker> ramma, can you take a screenshot?
<dec23> 2) why are the floodbots flooding the chatroom?
<ramma> Berzerker: I'll try, it'll take me a minute.
<Berzerker> ramma, ok
<IdleOne> dec23, you can /ignore the bots if you like
<nachoww> hell, is ubuntu still alive?
<dec23> oh thanks
<nachoww> s/hell/hello
<l1ghts0ut> Hi, can anyone give me a hand troubleshooting the wireless N on a Dell Mini 10v?
<yelloowfire> YEAH,IT IS ALIVE
<nachoww> tfine, i will come back at year 2012
<danbhfive> l1ghts0ut: whats the problem?
<l1ghts0ut> wireless is very slow
<l1ghts0ut> i have other wireless n at home and they are fine
<sluurp> legend2440   in think my nvidia card is the reason for the freeze
<danbhfive> l1ghts0ut: is it atheros?
<sluurp> legend2440   or the drivers
<l1ghts0ut> Broadcomm
<danbhfive> don't know about them, sor
<ramma> Berzerker: The red pixel isn't in the screen shot, so I guess it's actually the display itself. :/
<legend2440> sluurp: when does it freeze?
<Berzerker> ramma, sounds like it.
<l1ghts0ut> danbhfive: Broadcom BCM4322 to be specific
<duiu> I can ssh into my Ubuntu system as the account I created when I first made the system, but I can't with any other accounts. Suggestions?
<sluurp> legend2440   randomly, when i surf on youtube and click on a link and sometimes straight @ the login screen
<TheNano> duiu: don't the others need to be member of the group ssh (i'm not sure)
<phebus> For some time I have problems with ubuntu 9.04. My pc freezes completely and I can do nothing to resolve the error. I have to reboot. At the same time, my hard drive makes a nasty noise. From time to time, the PC freezes and thaws just a few minutes. I have a SATA hard drive. I thought the problem was hard drive, but I have the same problem with other hard drives that work fine on another server. This is my dmesg after the
<phebus> problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/253399/   and this is my kernel.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/253400/  . Do you think that the problem could come from the motherboard? (sata bus)?  Thanks ;)
<sluurp> legend2440   and im a noob in reading log files
<l1ghts0ut> anyone else able give me a hand troubleshooting the wireless N on a Dell Mini 10v?
<Cerrdor> this flash issue is annoying
<Terminus_Est> Few weeks ago I installed ubuntu 8.10 in this PC, ok... I installed some Open-GL games (Assault Cube, Glest and Warzone2100) and my driver NVDIA GeForce FX5500 was installed. Then I decided to update my ubuntu to 9.04 and so I had to re-install my NVIDIA driver once again... But now the games starts a little slower, only after 1 minute or 2 they run normally, that wasn't happening before the update and it bothers me a little... Please, d
<ramma> Berzerker: Doh, took the screenshot wrong.
<ganymede> hello, i'm looking for a GUI diff but something quite different than the usual...instead of comparing files, i'd like two text-boxes where i can copy-paste text and have it compare immediately either in word-by-word mode or line-by-line mode. this is because i compare not entire files but portions of files. it would be cumbersome to copy paste portions of documents into new documents just to diff them
<juanbond> Hey guys, I've got this NTFS USB drive hooked up to my machine right now (8.10), I don't see any files on there, but when I look at the stats for the drive, it says there's 160 some gb of data used... anyone know of a way I can get that data somehow?
<ramma> Berzerker: http://bacon.spicious.com/screeny1.jpg Not in the shot, but above the G on my screen. :(
<Berzerker> ramma, what? where
<l1ghts0ut> juanbond: running sudo ntfs-config should get ntfs set up for you
<iddo> is it good idea to apt-get remove cups if i dont use printer? it removes ubuntu-desktop meta package, but i always get updates for cups stuff that i dont need when i apt-get upgrade
<legend2440> sluurp: not sure if newer drivers would help or not. i have geforce 6200 and haven't had any problems. Anyway here are instruction on how to properly install the new nvidia drivers if you decide to try them     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ToStItOs_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<juanbond> l1ghts0ut: I can get other drives to work, but this one seems messed up somehow.
<marcelo__> boa noite, sou novo em linux. preciso de ajuda. não consigo acessar minha conta do BB,
<Berzerker> iddo, why not update? what if you need to print something and your computer is the only one around.
<duiu> TheNano: I'm checking
<bazhang> !br | marcelo__
<ubottu> marcelo__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rek> help
<marcelo__> alguem pode me ajudar
<Berzerker> !pr | marcelo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<l1ghts0ut> juanbond: sorry for your luck
<bazhang> rek, with what
<Berzerker> !pt | marcelo_
<ubottu> marcelo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ramma> Berzerker: The red dot isn't in the picture. Thanks for the help though. I didn't even think of taking a screenshot to see if it was the display or graphics problems.
<rek> bzhang r u an expert?
<l1ghts0ut> juanbond: maybe try a different usb port?
<phebus> so ..... no idea ? my log files are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/253399/  and here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/253400/
<wesley> im afraid 9.04 is installed, i can still make that noise, but no sounds are playing, audigy 2 zs on a dell dimesnion 8300
<rek> with mytthtv for ubuntu,don't send me on a mythtv chan
<iddo> Berzerker: but i dont have a printer
<Berzerker> iddo, well if you go somewhere and you need to print something out, you never know
<rek> also..help for my yp-p3 with hardy
<l1ghts0ut> anyone able give me a hand troubleshooting the wireless N on a Dell Mini 10v?
<rek> does not recognise my ssamsung yp-p3
<bazhang> rek, what is yp-p3
<rek> samsung mp3
<wesley> can someone help me i have ubuntu 9.04 with an audiogy 2 zs, and it wont play sounds, everything is set to alsa, so in the test area i can make it play a tone
<sluurp> legend2440   kk, ty it dont have to be the newes drivers just the most stable ones.. i never have any problems with linux\ubuntu..just this freeze
<rek> i 'm runnin hardy
<Ogre> gah, how do you stop recording with recordmydesktop
<Cerrdor> how do you get flash working with jaunty
<rek> also some times ago my u700 mobile phone samsung.... was recognized but it's no longer rocognized and mounted on the desktop
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mac9416> iddo, I know it's OK to uninstall ubuntu-desktop (though I've heard it could possibly mess with a dist-upgrade). I don't know how good an idea it is to remove cups, but I wouldn't be too worried about it.
<docgnome> so... there is a big black bar on the side of my secondary monitor
<docgnome> like... two inches of dead space
<Ogre> gah, how do you stop recording with recordmydesktop
<ribot> hi
<rek> r u searching
<Berzerker> iddo, it doesn't really matter. you won't be gaining any benefit (like space)
<rek> ooh ogre hello
<Ogre> hello
<bazhang> rek, who are you addressing
<rek> u r german
<ribot> just installed ubuntu on system with win xp, and win xp didnt show up in boot loader, i want to have dual boot possibility
<rek> ubuntu developer
<mac9416> Ogre, gnome-system-monitor, then kill the process. You'll lose the video, but it'll stop
<iddo> Berzerker: why am i not gaining hd space? as well as stopping all the downloads when i apt-get upgrade
<rek> him...however my mp3 is not recognized bazhang
<IdleOne> ribot, did you select to use the entire drive when you installed ubuntu?
<ribot> IdleOne: no
<Ogre> mac9416, how else can i stop it? >.<
<Ogre> Without losing the video
<Berzerker> iddo, you are gaining hard drive space. it's just not worth the space you gain by not being able to print.
<iddo> mac9416: im not worry about ubuntu-desktop too much, but not sure if cups stuff break some gui apps or something
<rek> ogre i hve ubuntu hasty for arm
<mac9416> Ogre, without losing the video, I have no idea. Can't you stop it from the panel?
<IdleOne> ribot, when grub screen gives you the option to chose os windows will normally be the bottom of the list
<ribot> IdleOne: the windows partition is there, but windows is not an option in the list
<Chessguy> I have samba share working for my ntfs partition of my desktop and laptop so I can access My Documents, etc. I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so these folders automatically sync with each other.......grsync give an error
<mac9416> iddo, yeah, I really don't know. If it was me, I would just go for it and hope for the best. You can always reinstall it as long as Ubuntu boots.
<bazhang> Ogre, ctrl c
<bazhang> Ogre, the manual for recordmydesktop is fairly informative
<IdleOne> ribot, not sure then. I have never seen that happen before but someone here might know
<rek> hi i have ubuntu hasty...i want to say...it's pretty cool...but ogre or ogra....we need more applications for arms
<Berzerker> iddo, you can do whatever you want. I don't recommend it as I see it worth having if you EVER need to print anything from that computer. you never know. but you can do what you want.
<rek> does not recognise my ssamsung yp-p3 why?
<ribot> i installed ubuntu 8.10 from november last year
<macius> hey is anyone not busy and able to help me in setting up alpine? :\ im not to familiar mail servers at all i have to say my mac came pre configured with that and yeah i've had alot of cofusion setting everything up
<macius> lol
<Cerrdor> I just upgraded to Jaunty and firefox wont play flash now
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to fix it?
<macius> download firefox 3.5
<macius> :)
<macius> and install
<Cerrdor> I did
<macius> it worked for me
<macius> o hmm
<Cerrdor> not me
<macius> you have adobe flash 10 correct?
<Cerrdor> It is being a royal pain
<Cerrdor> yupp
<rek> hei
<ruben23> hi
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noobstian> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop presario cq40-324LA and i am getting no sound at all, can someon help me out
<Cerrdor> flashplugin is installed nonfree is installed installer is installed
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, what are you trying to do that doesn't work?
<Cerrdor> youtube
<macius> how is it not working? video not playing at all?
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, does it tell you it's not installed? or does it just not play?
<Cerrdor> basicly any flash video sites wont work
<Cerrdor> Berzerker, It says not installed
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, have you restarted all instances of firefox?
<Cerrdor> Berzerker, yes
<bucky> Cerrdor: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree
<Adam_eM> I need some help with wine, It doesn't run an application because of space in path (Program files)
<bucky> Cerrdor: did you install flash from a tar ball or did you install it with the package manager?
<Adam_eM> i tried the wineconsole with a bat file but it does the same
<IdleOne> ribot, curious, how many partitions did you have before installing ubuntu?
<Cerrdor> bucky, through apt
<bucky> Cerrdor: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree
<bucky> what does that say?
<bucky> ii ?
<Cerrdor> pn  flashplugin-no <none>         (no description available)
<ramma> Adam_eM: A space in the path to the exe? Like "blah/blah de blah.exe" ?
<bucky> Cerrdor: it's not installed
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, make sure firefox is closed when you run the line.
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Cerrdor> 32
<Terminus_Est> Open-GL games starts slower for 1 or 2 minutes everytime I open one of them, then it gets to work normally, this started to happen after an update from 8.10 to 9.04... How to solve this? :)
<Adam_eM> ramma: it's a bit more complex. Let me explain
<Cerrdor> and this makes the fourth time I have purged it and reinstalled
<Cerrdor> thats why it shows not installed
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, when you run purge does it actually purge it?
<ribot> IdleOne: i had 4, now it's as such: 40gb ntfs, 60 gb fat32, 4gb ext3, 1.6gb swawp
<rek> Could not open settings file /home/riccardo/.mythtv/mysql.txt for writing
<rek> help
<Berzerker> rek, sudo.
<bucky> Cerrdor: it's not installed how do you expect it to work if it's not installed?
<Cerrdor> Berzerker, dont know it says so but how can I be sure?
<Berzerker> rek, shouldn't have to sudo though...
<berk> what computer introduction book should I read??
<rek> it's mythtv berzerker
<bucky> Cerrdor: sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, type sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and see if it actually removes it
<Berzerker> if it says it's not installed, then it's not installed, then type the line bucky wrote.
<Cerrdor> ii  flashplugin-no 10.0.32.18ubun Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> try again
<Berzerker> youtube
<rek> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<rek> 2009-08-15 01:47:06.322 DB Error (SaveSettingOnHost query failure: ):
<rek> help
<Adam_eM> ramma:  my original windows link looks as follows: C:\orawin95\bin\ifrun60.exe "C:\progra~1\my\appi\go.fmx" window_state=maximi$
<rek>  Unable to connect to database!
<rek> 2009-08-15 01:47:05.643 Driver error was [1/1045]:
<rek>  help
<rek> Berzerker: thx
<Cerrdor> Berzerker, still says not installed
<rek> hei
<Adam_eM> ramma: so I think I need to open it through batch file, the point is it doesn't get "progra~1" nor "Program[space]files" in patch
<Berzerker> Cerrdor, go to a terminal, type killall firefox, then try agtain
<Berzerker> again*
<IdleOne> Berzerker, is he accepting the licence agreement?
<Adam_eM> ramma: I meant path, not patch
<Berzerker> IdleOne, didn't know there was one.
<Berzerker> IdleOne, one never showed up for me.
<IdleOne> hmm I might be wrong I did flash and a couple other things this morning and remember accepting a licence agreemnt
<Berzerker> I know java makes you accept a license agreement
<IdleOne> yeah that was it
<IdleOne> nm Berzerker :0
<IdleOne> :)
<Berzerker> lol np
<comph4x0r> hey i need major hepl
<comph4x0r> *help
<Berzerker> don't we all...
<bazhang> comph4x0r, with what
<IdleOne> comph4x0r, we need a major question
<comph4x0r> how can i get adobe flash for opera
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Berzerker> comph4x0r, http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#flash
<ramma> Adam_eM: I'm a little confused about what you're trying to do to be honest. But if it's what I think, then yeah, a batch file looks to be your best bet.
<bucky> Cerrdor: is the test video asking for the H.232 video protocol?
<bucky> Cerrdor: a little more info would help
<tintini> hi. I'm looking for how to set up a dual monitor system
<wesley> ok i got a strange one, my audio card now plays audio filkes, still no system audio or like youtube audio... please help?
<noobstian> help, i am new to ubuntu, i just installed ubuntu on my compaq presario, laptop, which came with vista originally, i wiped that out,  now i've no sound whatsoever, i fiddled arouond with the sound options but i don't get any sound
<outy> lol
<outy> well i cant even get onto facebook
<wesley> how can ubuntu play an mp3 but not play the opening audio file or any other audio sources..??
<Lunixed> ytf my update manager pops up every 2 minutes.How do i stop it ?
<tintini> wes: did you install flash?
<wesley> me? yeah
<solaar> if i have an intel imac which version of the ubuntu live cd should i get/
<solaar> ?
<jrib> solaar: 64bit or 32bit?
<solaar> jrib: it's an intel mac so core 2 duo
<wesley> i can watch the videos, just no audio, also the sounds dont play at the beginning, just an audible system speaker beep
<Lunixed> my update manager pops up every 2 minutes.How do i stop it ?
<jrib> solaar: you can use i386 or amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rww> solaar: 1) some intel macs are core duo, not core 2 duo. 2) if it's core 2 duo, you can use either.
<solaar> rww: ok thanks
<hbx> Lunixed what is it asking to install?
<faryshta> Besides dwhelper what other tool can I use to download videos from YouTube?
<solaar> right now i have the hard disk wiped
<Lunixed> all updates
<hbx> then install them
<comph4x0r> none of those links worked
<bazhang> faryshta, youtube-dl
<solaar> rww: if i wiped the drive, do you know if i can install ubuntu like that?
<jrib> faryshta: keepvid.com
<IdleOne> Lunixed, install the updates?
<Lunixed> My proxy will not allow to install all there hbx
<Lunixed> And this will keep appearing
<wesley> please help me?
<faryshta> bazhang, jrib thanks let me check.
<hbx> are you at work?
<wesley> no
<rww> solaar: I haven't done it in a while, so I don't remember the specifics of installation on Intel Macs. Try the link that jrib gave you.
<solaar> will do
<hbx> lunixed are you on intrepid or jaunty
<comph4x0r> does anyone know how to get adobe flash player fir opera?
<Lunixed> jaunty
 * alexanderazimov wander's if god is just an expert programmer that has been AFK for the past billion+ years.
<Lunixed> hbx jaunty
<denali> Anyone here ever managed to get Empathy and Sipgate to play together?
<hbx> and why are you on a proxy? are you at work or at home?
<Lunixed> College hostel hbx
<hbx> are you using there proxy?
<wesley> please i have an audigy 2 plays mp3's but wont play other audio sources please help
<Lunixed> Yes...No other option
<hbx> well you could always use a vpn ...
<hbx> hold on a second
<emil111> I have trouble creating a live cd. I use imgburn for windows and when verifying it has a problem with the file casper\filesystem.squashfs       . Ubuntu live boot also finds "error in 1 file" without specifying anything, and I can run the live thing but cannot install it because of error in the cd.  I've made several cd's at low speed burn and get the same problem
<emil111> I've downloaded the iso over and over also and no help. iso seems good from md5
<fryfrog> emil111: i know it doesn't help much, but i always use imgburn and i've burned lots of ubuntu disks over the years :/
<emil111> fryfrog: always something. thanks, I also use it a lot and never had problems before
<emil111> never burned ubuntu disks before tho
<hbx> Lunixed you may want to try this free vpn service called ---> itshidden.com
<muxfr> hi
<Lunixed> Can i just not have popping up ?
<muxfr> can youtube.dl grab videos from other sites?
<hbx> well updates keep you secure
<denali> Anyone here use Empathy and Sofiasip?
<hbx> so i'd install the updates
<Lunixed> If network admins know that i use proxy tunneling then hey will ban my LAN port :(
<Dacvak> Hi there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 64-Bit on my new laptop. (I'll provide the link after this message.) It's giving me an error when installing at around 57%. I've tried burning the disc twice. I installed the 32-bit version from the official disc just fine. Any ideas?
<Dacvak> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9370441&st=gateway+laptop&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218093004316
<Xerran1> in aptitude, whats the difference between removing and purging?
<hbx> vpn is a virtual private network connection ...try it out
<fryfrog> emil111: have you tried the verify option in imgburn?
<fryfrog> Xerran1: purge also gets rid of config files, afair
<emil111> fryfrog: yes the verify option is the one telling me about the casper filesystem squash file being bad in some way
<Lunixed> hmm Thanks :)
<wesley> please i am beggin you guys, why wont my audio card play anything except mp3's, it wont even play the opening music for ubuntu, just a system beep
<Xerran1> fryfrog: is purging safe?
<emil111> the file also takes up some 98% of the size of the .iso so I guess it's an important file
<fryfrog> emil111: ah, and i am sure you have actually tried booting it?
<fryfrog> oh
<jelly5fish> hey, I have a weird problem. I have a NAT with a netgear router. It has been working fine but suddenly today the router loses internet connection whenever I connect with my linux system, like as soon as I start up the dhclient on the linux box the lights on the router go off. the router connects fine with a windows system, thats what I cant figure out
<fryfrog> emil111: another option would be to grab the -alternate install disk
<faryshta> bazhang, how can I install youtube-dl?
<emil111> fryfrog: yes I can boot the cd, I can run live from the cd with no trouble. it's only when I try install that it does not work
<Chessguy> is there any way to sync samba share files?
<phebus> For some time I have problems with ubuntu 9.04. My pc freezes completely and I can do nothing to resolve the error. I have to reboot. At the same time, my hard drive makes a nasty noise. From time to time, the PC freezes and thaws just a few minutes. I have a SATA hard drive. I thought the problem was hard drive, but I have the same problem with other hard drives that work fine on another server. This is my dmesg after the
<phebus> problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/253399/   and this is my kernel.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/253400/  . Do you think that the problem could come from the motherboard? (sata bus)?  Thanks ;)
<bazhang> faryshta, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<emil111> fryfrog: I didnt know about hte alternate install disk ill look for it
<faryshta> bazhang, lol thanks I was aiming to download it from the page.
<fryfrog> emil111: it is an ncurses installer, thats what i prefer to use, worth a try i guess
<bazhang> faryshta, to use , it's youtube-dl -t url
<th0r> Chessguy: rsync
<Chessguy> it gives an error
<emil111> also any idea how long "creating the virtual dikss" for WUBE is supposed to take? looks like it hugn up but I dunno
<Dacvak> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 64-Bit on my new laptop. (I'll provide the link after this message.) It's giving me an error when installing at around 57%. I've tried burning the disc twice. I installed the 32-bit version from the official disc just fine. Any ideas?
<Dacvak> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9370441&st=gateway+laptop&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218093004316
<Chessguy> wait grsync or rsync?
<faryshta> bazhang, so it is not a plugin like dwhelper. I mean that is fine just to know.
<muxfr> bazhang, does it work with any url?
<th0r> Chessguy: grsync is just a gui frontend for rsync
<test34> how can I get rsync to tell me how many megabytes left to finish synchronizing ?
<wesley> please guys, my firstborn for some help, please?
<fryfrog> test34: i think it scans as it goes, so it doesn't know
<Chessguy> oh! so might rsync be more configurable?
<bazhang> faryshta, its a command line app the -t names it (rather than giving the url name)
<bullgard> wesley: Please separate the 2 problems. They are not interrelated.
<wesley> yes they are
<fryfrog> test34: you can use --stats --progress and -v to get lots of data, but i think best you can see is "1111/12020" number of files to look at left
<wesley> they are related
<bazhang> muxfr, no, just youtube
<wesley> i have no audio except for mp3's, basically the only program that can play audio right now is totem
<bazhang> muxfr, you may wish to try wget or for flash more broadly miro
<test34> fryfrog: that only seem to give me the progress for the current file
<p1oooop> back
<p1oooop> anyone have unanswered questions?
<wesley> ]yes me
<fryfrog> test34: which is exactly what i said
<fryfrog> test34: rsync goes file by file, dir by dir, i'm pretty sure it has no idea about how much it has left until it is done
<test34> fryfrog: I dont see  "1111/12020" number of files to look at left
<fryfrog> test34: for a rough guess, you can compare a du on the src vs. du on dest
<jelly5fish> p1oooop: are you a genius?
<test34> fryfrog: du good idea, thank
<test34> s
<wesley> i wish i was
<faryshta> bazhang, so many thanks.
<fryfrog> test34: i think that # of files is on the right side
<wesley> my kingdom for some help
<wesley> please help me please! ill beg!
<bazhang> !helpme | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<wesley> i am thumbing my copy of vista, i know i hate ms, but all my hardware works perfectly on it. i guess you pay for functionality
<fluurp> yup
<Chessguy> th0r: i get error when i try to use the location smb://jonathan-laptop/sq004980v02/Users/Jonathan
<test34> fryfrog: looks like I only have a 33% left thanks
<IdleOne> and so they can sell your personal info to all the "partners" they have
<bucky> wesley: then you don't need any help
<pixlbox> has anyone ever installed alfresco (CMS) in ubuntu?
<Chessguy> to sync with my docs on this computer
<bucky> wesley: run vista
<wesley> i guess i am begging to stay away from the evil megacorp ms
<muxfr> Can anybody help me get my intel HDA card working?
<berni_> @muxfr whats the problem with the intel hda ?
<th0r> Chessguy: mount the smb share to a local folder and then rsync there
<emil111> When I try to install ubuntu WUBI  it gets stuck at "Creating the virtual disks"  any suggestion? forum thread?
<jelly5fish> hey, I have a weird problem. I have a NAT with a netgear router. It has been working fine but suddenly today the router loses internet connection whenever I connect with my linux system, like as soon as I start up the dhclient on the linux box the lights on the router go off. the router connects fine with a windows system, thats what I cant figure out
<muxfr> berni_, There's no *nix based system till now that was able to make it work. Only windows.
<wesley> you are teling me to go use vista. this is the ubuntu chat room. ok, i got a question, how come pclinuxos2007 runs this audio card perfect
<bucky> wesley: do you have a tech question?
<berni_> muxfr did you check oiut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ufuk> nick kismet
<kismet> hey there
<pixlbox> has anyone ever installed alfresco (CMS) in ubuntu?
<kismet> can anyone answer me a quick question
<wesley> yes, my audio card plays mp3's through totem, but nothing else, why and how can i repair it?
<zvacet> kismet:!ask
<hbx> jelly5fish check your dmesg's and logs there your friend when things go wrong
<chance12x> Hey, anybody from the UK here?
<wesley> i forgot to mentikon, youtube video plays, but no audio, etc
<pixlbox> anyone ever heard of alfresco ?
<IdleOne> wesley, I suspect the problem is PIBKAC more then anything else and your attitude. towards the people who have tried to help you but you seem intent on IT SHOULD JUST WORK.
<pixlbox> yep UK here
<bazhang> !uk > chance12x
<ubottu> chance12x, please see my private message
<bucky> wesley: there are about four different places to control the volume control... etc in jaunty  have you looked in the Admin and App menus?
<jelly5fish> hbx: kk
<wesley> not certain exactrly what pibkac is, and it does just work on other linux distro's
<bucky> wesley: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree
<kismet> i use wine and ms office products.. now i found an add-on for one office product but if i try to install it, it says that it needs .net... can i install .net in wine
<wesley> yes i have bucky, thanx
<jrib> kismet: try #winehq and check appdb
<hbx> wesley make sure asla is working correctly
<jrib> !appdb | kismet
<ubottu> kismet: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bucky> wesley: there are about four different places to control the volume control... etc in jaunty  have you looked in the Admin and App menus?
<holiday39> winetricks for .net in wine
<wesley> i am playing mp3's via alsa and totem
<cellofellow> funny how tube monitors crackle when there's a significant change in content color (From light to dark)
<kismet> okay thanks.. i am a real noob... how check appdb what is that ... jrib
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org kismet
<kismet> oh i see sory,, was blind
<CaptainCrook> any know way to connect to all IM protocol via ssh??
<wesley> this audio card also works on damn small linux
<berni_> captaincrook what do you mean tunnel im traffic ?
<qos> how do i disable (shutdown) a SATA harddrive while my system runs?
<berni_> qos sounds like energie options in the system panel
<CaptainCrook> berni_,  something like that... tunnel msn, yahoo, irc...
<zvacet> wesley: is just you tube where you can not play sound
<berni_> captaincrook for example using icq over tor ?
<wesley> also hulu, and charter's videos
<CaptainCrook> berni_,  excat...
<Dr_Willis> I think the TOR homepage has faq/docs on doing things like IM over Tor.
<qos> berni_, not that sure about that... what do you mean exactly?
<cellofellow> shouldn't the python-nautilus package include a nautilus.py or nautilus.so file somewhere in the python path? Nautilus python extensions use `import nautilus` but on my system that fails.
<berni_> qos there are some settings to control standy ,and when to turn off your screen
<qos> berni_, but nothing about harddiscs?! ;)
<berni_> qos what is the exact error you are getting ?
<wesley> this is gonna sound very strange but when i put in the live cd for pclinuxos2007, i dont even have to tell it what version of audio card it is, it's instantaneous
<CaptainCrook> berni_,  maybe using my own home server to encrypt would be even better...
<thiebaude> wesley, same thing with my ubuntu live cd
<wesley> and everything including youtube and hulu work, but pclinuxos 07 is really old, and im not a fan of 09
<qos> there are 2 harddrives in my workstation, just storeage. they are running all the day and i need them every second day. so, the idea was it to shut them down and launch them when i need them
<emil111> is NTFS or FAT32 best for WUBI?
<BlackCow> so i have a box that i want to address by name instead of IP when SSHing, i know its possible but im having trouble google searching it with relevant results
<emil111> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<BlackCow> anyone know what its specifically called?
<wesley> i had 8.04 on here, and that worked for a while, and then nothing, maybe a fresh install would help
<zvacet> wesley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253427/
<test34> emil111: probably fat32
<pixlbox> yeah, has ubuntu got write support for NTFS now ?
<berni_> captaincrook i think you may need https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy
<Cosmic_Karma> hi does any one use ubuntu tweak?
<jrib> pixlbox: for a while now, yeah
<jrib> !anyone | Cosmic_Karma
<ubottu> Cosmic_Karma: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hbx> yea ubuntu tweak is great
<berni_> qos the command you are searcing for is hdparm
<wesley> i have the acutal adobe flash player plugin installed, that isnt the problem flahs works perfect. except the audio, but ubuntu's audio files at startup also dont play so whatever progrma does that at the beginning also cannot play audio
<Cosmic_Karma> or can u tell me where to find gufw? can find in synaptic
<pixlbox> jrib: oh right cool, last time i checked must have been ages ago haha
<zvacet> wesley : replace jaunty with hardy in repo I pastebin to you
<bucky> BlackCow: short of setting up your own dns nameserver the easy way would be putting an entry for it in /etc/hosts
<wesley> i would if that was the problem, but it's not
<berni_> qos http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm parameter : example : hdparm -B 1 -S 12 /dev/sda
<Cosmic_Karma> oh my bad just wanted to know what tweaks anyone would recomend from the ubuntu to tweak app
<jrib> !info gufw | Cosmic_Karma
<ubottu> Cosmic_Karma: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.7-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<wesley> other programs which should also play audio do not, no program outside totem plays audio
<jrib> Cosmic_Karma: it's in the universe repository so as long as you have that enabled, you should be able to install gufw in synaptic
<bucky> Cosmic_Karma: gufw in in the universe repos.. open up your repos
<Cosmic_Karma> didnt see it and i had to re partition over jacunty and go back to hardy again
<jrib> !who | Cosmic_Karma
<ubottu> Cosmic_Karma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bucky> oh.. nm
<Cosmic_Karma> *jaunty
<qos> berni_, sure about the flags?
<wesley> ok never mind, i like ubuntu, but either vista or pclinuxos 07 is going on, or dsl, LOL.
<berni_> qos example is from intel http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/disks.php
<Dacvak> Please help me. Every time I try to install Ubuntu 9.04 64-Bit on my new laptop, it gives me an error in installation. It says there is an error in copying the data or something. I've tried reburning it (on the slowest settings, on both CD and DVD) and it's not working. What can I do?
<berni_> qos scroll down to Disk Power Management
<wesley> if dsl can work but not ubuntu, im thinking there's some serious bugs. if an os 2 years oldewr than this can also work, hmmm..
<emil111> Dacvak: have you tried wubi?
<berni_> Dacvak select "check this cd for defects while booting"
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  i tend to use 'unetbootin' to make bootable (installable) flash drives with ubuntu on it. It itnstalls faster then from cd also..
<bazhang> wesley, have you install pavucontrol and padevchooser
<bucky> wesley: my flashplayer works for this H.264 Flash Sample at http://www.sidepodcast.com/video/h264-flash-sample/
<oguncak> hi friends.. i upgraded to karmic, but i cannot get over with bugs!! how can i go back to 9.04?
<Dacvak> What's wubi?
<bazhang> oguncak, reinstall
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  reformat/reinstall.
<Dacvak> berni_, yes, I did that once and it came up with 1 error.
<Cosmic_Karma> hardy is only version  that works for me
<emil111> !wubi Dacvak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi Dacvak
<oguncak> god!!!
<qos> berni_, i don't want to do this automatically. i want to shut them down when i want them to do :)
<Cosmic_Karma> i love hardy
<bucky> !info Wubi | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: Package Wubi does not exist in jaunty
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis, how do I use a thumb drive to do that?
<berni_> qos automatic shutdown should be no problem because the systems starts them up if needed
<bazhang> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bucky> !info wubi | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: Package wubi does not exist in jaunty
<berni_> qos otherwise write a script to disable | active powersave
<spO> kernel 2.6.30.4  (the current stable one )   is not karmic nor jaunty,  what is it?
<berni_> dacvak then you cd is not ok , maybe very old burner ?
<Dacvak> No, it's a new burner. I've also tried two other burners.
<oguncak> i sent lots of bug reports.. anyways, i guess karmic koala will be a great version, but i am not ready for bugs rihgt now :D
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  use the 'unetbootin' tool  and a ubuntu.iso file.. and tell unetbootin tool to create a bootable flash drive from the iso.
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis, I'll try that and let you guys know of my success or failure.
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  You may want to let unetbootin download the iso. I think it verifys the download.
<qos> berni_, i thought i can do something like this "hdparm --disable-drive /dev/sdb" :) and when i need them "hdparm --enable-drive /dev/sdb"
<berni_> qos don't think that this is possible, just active the powersave after 2 sec then the hdd should spin down
<berni_> qos -B 255 should disable the power saving and bring the device back online
<gdoteof> i made my volume control disappear from my dock somehow trying to fix my sound now i can't get it back, any ideas?  gnome 9.04
<berni_> gdoteof right click add to panel > sound
<bazhang> gdoteof, right click add to panel?
 * gdoteof feels sheepish
<gdoteof> thanks
<qos> berni_, hmm. i want to make sure that these drives get some peace. i really don't need them often. i would like most if i can switch them on and off while my computer runs...
<fluurp> any ideas ? ----> http://pastebin.com/m65e314c
<berni_> qos if you enable powe save and nobody tries to access data they won't spin up
<bazhang> fluurp, a brief synopsis would be nice
<qos> berni_, but they get enabled when my computer starts... and then they spin down after 2 mins ...
<norman_> hola a todos
<bazhang> !es | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ogre> ping #ubuntu
<berni_> qos you want to stop them spinning up when you start you computer ?
<Ogre> oops
<Cosmic_Karma> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<aula> facape
<fluurp> bazhang, i start znes and its running, but i cant go fullscreen
<fluurp> *s
<qos> berni_, yeah. they should get the functionality of an external-usb-harddrive ... enable them with a switch if u need them otherwise there is no power on them over days...
<Dr_Willis> fluurp:  check the video settings options in the zsnes menus/configs.. I recall a similer issue with it ages ago.  There re other snes emulators out there also.
<berni_> qos if fear that this is not possible, just because the bios inizializes all the hdds. You can unplug them and plug them in if you need them. Sata has hot detection
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My External USB drives allready spin down when not in use.. automatically...
<pixlbox> anyone suggest any good CMS ?
<berni_> qos this is not a linux issue, the kernel cann't prevent the bios to init the hdds
<ruben23> hi guys ive installed samba on my linux desktop problem is when i click network i can see the workgroupp of my windows-but when i double click i get error cant mount
<qos> berni_, ok, i understand
<ruben23> how do i make network sharing with my linux desktop to my windows network
<vsd> hey all. i just tried to install ultimate bet poker on wine and once the app loads it freezes up and stops responding. anyone know of any fixes?
<ruben23> anyone have idea on this
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  some times the gnome file manger gets a little confused.. ive had to type in the full url to the windows shares the first time to get it straightened out.
<qos> berni_, is it possible to simply plug the power off the drive while it runs?
<berni_> ruben23 want to share files on linux to win or other direction ?
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  or is it the windows box having the issue?
<bazhang> vsd, does the appdb say it will run? have you checked?
<ruben23> yes
<berni_> qos would not recommend but if the device is in powersaving .. don't think it would harm
<berni_> qos do you fear power consumption or lifetime ?
<vsd> whats the appdb... :-|
<ruben23> Dr_Willis:  are working...
<qos> berni_, lifetime :)
<vsd> i've never used wine before this
<bazhang> !appdb > vsd
<ubottu> vsd, please see my private message
<ruben23> but my linux desktop cant network and share on them..
<Babar1> bedelerik@hotmail.com ????
<erichammond> My Verizon USB modem works wonderfully with Jaunty until at random points, it gets disconnected with these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253430/ I plug it into the USB on the other side of the laptop and it picks up again for a while.  Once both have crashed, only a reboot seems to solve it.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  try somthing like smb://SERvERNAME/sharename/
<berni_> qos if you need the hdds each second day i would suggest to let them plugged
<berni_> qos how often do you restart your server a day ?
<qos> berni_, 1-3 days?!
<vsd> bazhang i dont understand what you are saying
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  ive just noticed that the samba share browser canbe a little quirky at times..  i give the full path.. it pops up a user/pass dialog.. i enter the proper info.. then it seems to work right for me after that.
<fluurp> bazhang, i set up  1024x768 F and it just goes  back to the panel and pops up after 10\15 sec.
<ruben23> hmm.ok
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org  vsd
<ruben23> ill try to type the exact url
<berni_> qos then it should be no problem with the livetime at all. i have my personal pc running each day, multiplerestarts and i never got an broken hdd
<bullgard4> Where is there a manual or description of polkit-gnome-authorization?
<Dr_Willis> If you are that worried about exteranal hd's dieing.. a cooling fan on them.. might be a good idea..   then again.. if they power down automatically after non use thent hey shouldent be getting that hot.
<ruben23> smb://SERvERNAME/sharename/------->serername means the workgroup of the windows..
<ruben23> or the windows client itself..?
<mythomaniac> anyone here experienced with freenx?
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  the servers name.. you are allready using the default workgroup I think. Which i always set in smb.conf
<qos> berni_, i had not this luck ;)
<berni_> bullgard4: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/polkit-auth.1.html maybe ?
<th0r> mythomaniac: I was never able to get freenx working, but the NX webpage has a free version available
<berni_> qos what was the fault of the hdd ? didn't spin up again ?
<berni_> qos how old
<berni_> qos imho the main hdd killer is high temperatur ..
<mythomaniac> th0r, well i can get it working, but one feature... and that is the vnc option, with display 0 on the remote
<Dr_Willis> Hard Drives can die - They are proberly the Weakest link in PC hardware...
<Dr_Willis> and eventually all hard drives will die.. thats just how it is.
<berni_> Dr_Willis 0 hdd down 2 graphics cards :)
<Dr_Willis> berni_:  you are special. :)
<Yorokobi> why would /dev/pts/0 be owned by root.dialout and unusable by a regular user?
<ruben23> Dr_Willis:  so i need to setup the workgroup on the smb.conf........? cos i have an exixting workgroup on the windows network 3TRGLOBAL
<Dr_Willis> berni_:  quit pluggint the cards in with the power on.
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  i always set mine in smb.conf to be the proper one..
<Dr_Willis> ruben23:  if you want the linux box to be part of that workgroup.. then logically yes.. you should set it there.
<bullgard4> berni_: Your article is about 'polkit-auth'. How is this related to polkit-gnome-authorization?
<berni_> bullgard4: ref gnome.org Policy for these actions can be set up using the polkit-gnome-authorization tool, or the polkit-auth command line program.
<Laibsch> Can somebody explain to me why the hardy samba source does not compile in karmic?  I wouldn't be surprised if karmic -> hardy wouldn't work.  But this is kind of new to me.
<highclasshole> anyone need any help with electricsheep on 9.04
<dumb_dumb> guys help me please
<Laibsch> I'm trying to pinpoint a regression
<highclasshole> I got it working, I wanna see if its a universal fix
<berni_> dump_dump Q ?
<dumb_dumb> how to move user home directory to /home/A to /var/www
<berni_> dumb_dumb Q ?
<berni_> dumb_dumb are you logged in  as A ?
<Laibsch> failure log is at https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+build/1164451
<dumb_dumb> root
<berni_> dumb_dumb open terminal
<bucky> Laibsch: did you get all the dev files... did you apt-get build-dep samba ?
<berni_> dumb_dumb enter sudo mv /home/A /var/www
<Laibsch> bucky: I tried this in a pbuilder chroot.  The same goes for the PPA.
<Laibsch> The build-time deps are automatically fulfilled
<bucky> Laibsch: maybe a compiler change.. you know that karmic has a newer gcc   any errors?
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+build/1164451
<bullgard4> berni_: Thank you very much for your help.
<Ryan___> My laptop gets really lousy wireless range when I'm running Ubuntu, but it still works if I'm close enough to the router. Running Windows, it gets much better range. Any idea what could cause this and/or how to make Ubuntu get better range?
<quickstart> hello everyone
<qos> berni_, my drives are water cooled ... i guess this is enought ;)
<dumb_dumb> berni_ after doing that command if user login using those account it will automatically open /var/www
<quickstart> I installed a new ddr chip to my ibook lappy and it doesn't recognize it any ideas???
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies.  I'm wondering if the gnome-screensaver is responsible for my screen going black even when GDM hasn't started/when I'm only using console.
<josh_> i have a dumbass question
<josh_> kde and emerald
<ptsblkbr> Hello, I am trying to figure out why Ubunut froze and how to decipher which message log to look at?
<josh_> i managed to download some themes in emerald, i applyed one and it worked, i restarted cause cairodock was all mong
<josh_> and now i cant find the themes again in emerald
<qos> are there some PPAs where the get the latest compat-wireless?
<bullgard4> Ryan___: "much better" is no exact description. You did not even mention your WLAN card. How can people help you with such a lousy problem description?
<quickstart> Ubuntu won't recognize the memory I just installed on my lappy any ideas
<quickstart> ??
<Cosmic_Karma> is it just me or does eveyone try to do like 5 things at once lol?
<test34> quickstart: how many gigabytes
<th0r> quickstart: how much memory?
<Dr_Willis> Cosmic_Karma:  I do about 6 at once.
<quickstart> 1 gb ddr pc227
<quickstart> i mean 2700
<berni> earthmeLon from : ubuntuformus.org I believe this is contolled by the "BLANK_TIME" setting in /etc/console-tools/config.
<test34> quickstart: 1gb total?
<dmaxx> my usb memory stick/card working fine in ubuntu but i don't get access 2 it on kubuntu,it's show up but only get error messenger,someone know what 2 do???-_-
<quickstart> yes
<Ryan___> bullgard4: Sorry, I was just wondering if this was a common problem. I was guessing it was a driver issue and was wondering if someone could direct me to a site for that. I was planning to post a more detailed description on the forums.
<quickstart> its supported by the computer I did my research
<test34> quickstart: sorry I dont know then
<quickstart> is it necessary that I reinstall ubuntu for it to recognize it
<quickstart> ???
<test34> quickstart: How much ram is receognizes
<test34> quickstart: How much ram is receognized
<quickstart> cause I check the system monitor and it only recognize the onboard memory
<quickstart> 256
<quickstart> and thats the built in
<berni> quickstart no reinstallation required ..
<earthmeLon> Indeed, berni.  Setting it to 0 seems to be the solution.  Thank you
<quickstart> it should automatically recognize it right??
<th0r> quickstart: might need to change a bios setting at bootup
<Ryan___> bullgard4: Regarding the "much better" range, I have found physical locations where my laptop can connect running Windows but fails to connect running Ubuntu.
<berni> quickstart check the bios output .
<quickstart> so how would I go about that in the open firmware
<quickstart> ???
<quickstart> its a ibook g4
<berni> quickstart how much ram does the bios detect during post ?
<Cosmic_Karma> DR_Willis had to get in the oneupsmanship? its cool figured 5 is a nice round avg, do u actually finish everything u start that tends to be my problem
<foundry87> How can I remove the Rhythmbox tray icon?
<cryogen> are there any bitches in here?
<Cosmic_Karma> lmao
<quickstart> not sure I'm afraid how could I find out on my ibook g4
<quickstart> ?
<bazhang> cryogen, stop that
<berni> quickstart do you have dual boot mac ?=
<quickstart> nope pure ubuntu
<Cosmic_Karma> big pimpin on the ubuntu irc channel lmao
<Cosmic_Karma> u da man
<bucky> Laibsch: it's saying you don't have apt-utils installed.. i don't know if that's the problem BUT... it looks like a linker problem similar to this one http://www.nabble.com/samba-3.2.6-link-error-td21018825.html
<cryogen> wait...
<berni> quickstart most common issue is that the macbook is not compatible with the ram.
<cryogen> hot chicks don't use IRC
<kermit> i'm happy with ubuntu and want to grow my ext4 into my old ntfs, but the ntfs is first on the disk, how can i do this?
<bazhang> cryogen, keep on topic
<Kittykis> yes we do
<quickstart> its odd cause I checked crucial.com and it matches the specs given on the website
<quickstart> for this model
<cryogen> ubuntu...linux?
<berni> kermit is ntfs  a win system partition with a windows on it ?
<dumb_dumb> guys how to change user default home directory
<kermit> berni: yes, i dont need it anymore, ubuntu works :)
<th0r> dumb_dumb: I knew you'd be back....moving the home directory to /var/www was not a good idea....and now moving it back will screw up all the permissions and ownerships.
<bullgard4> Ryan___: It is a good idea to turn to a forum with your specific problem. --  Generally the range of WLAN cards driven by Linux drivers is not worse than when driven by Windows drivers. But I read that is worse in cases where the chipset manufacturer did not publish a free driver and Linux people tried to guess their innards.
<berni> kermit i experienced a lot of troubles doing such resizing
<th0r> dumb_dumb: and you can't make /var/www the home directory for a user
<berni> kermit the easiest way is to make a backup of the WHOLE data and then wipe out both partitions and insert live cd > create one huge ext4
<dmaxx> mmory card/usb work on ubuntu but not kubuntu WHY??
<dumb_dumb> i have installer lamp on my ubuntu
<kermit> berni: that'd be too easy, there has to be a hackerish way to do this ;)
<dumb_dumb> now i want to create user that can ftp to the /var/www
<kermit> maybe i could raid 0 them together
<berni> kermit : you can convert ntfs to ext4 . then copy all files to it
<ir8> th0r: sure you make /var/www a root directory for any users, but i would advise it tho.
<upsidedown> hello all...
<kermit> berni: oh hmm
<ir8> Hmm yawns.
<kermit> berni: just cp -pr ?
<berni> kermit then delete the second ext4 but don't forget to change the menu.lst
<upsidedown> i have a question about compiz, is this the right place to ask it?
<th0r> ir8: you gonna give a user permissions in /var?
<kermit> berni: (cp -pr from a boot off a cd)
<berni> kermit then use fdisk and resize the first partition in export mode
<muxfr> I'm quite confused. because alsa mixer says card HDA  Intel and chip IDT so what's the difference between both, and how can I get it running?
<berni> *expert mode
<ir8> th0r: just to /var/www if needed.
<kermit> berni: hmm
<berni> kermit yes live cd
<th0r> ir8: I think you will find apache will stop working if the user owns /var/www
<Dacvak1> Dr_Willis: I'm currently installing it with a USB drive.
<Dacvak1> I think it's working.
<Dacvak1> So, I thank you.
<ir8> add the user to the apache group and weeee!
<kermit> berni: actually i can cat sda4 > sda2
<kermit> berni: it fits
<[[ZERO]]> update kernel
<dumb_dumb> so th0r how i can make user add their own web page?
<berni> kermit  then use the resize2fs /dev/sda1
<th0r> ir8: right, but if the user doesn;t own his homepage he is going to be in trouble trying to write configs and such
<kermit> berni: but theres gotta be a way, with lvd or md (raid 0) to map it in..
<berni> kermit no don't cat
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak1:  I never bother with burning cd's any more
<kermit> er lvm
<kermit> berni: why not cat?
<berni> kermit size difference
<th0r> dumb_dumb: you should just add the user to the apache group and that should give him access to /var/www
<kermit> berni: but i'm going to grow the ext4 anyway
<qos> is there a possibility to search for packages in PPAs on launchpad?
<Laibsch> bucky: Thank you for taking a look.  But I don't really see any connection between either apt-utils nor the linker failure you posted the URL.
<kermit> berni: sda2 is bigger than sda4 so it'd fit
<berni> but it would be saver to create a new filesystem and copy the data
<berni> kermit you won't loose any data
<th0r> ir8: (home dir...not homepage)
<Laibsch> But I don't really see any connection between either apt-utils nor the linker failure you posted the URL on the one hand and the compile failure I saw on the other.
<cmartin0> is there away to make update manager not take 100% for 5min?
<berni> kermit : when you cat you are messing up the partion endings and stuff
<berni> cmartin0 maybe you installed too much software :)
<cmartin0> ffs
<cmartin0> 2.2ghzcore 2  and sloow
<Dr_Willis> cmartin0:  try manually doing a sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and see  if its the actual update-manager gui thata having issues.. or somthing else...
<dmaxx> yo can someone please answer my q soon -_- "Q: memory card work fine on ubuntu but not kubuntu, why??"
<Dr_Willis> i rarely have  update manager cause issues.
<bucky> Laibsch: you can try to do a fresh build (autogen / configure / make everything) like the link said.. may even install apt-utils or  .,...just try nothing
<ir8> th0r: okay, then just add user to the apache group, then edit the /etc/passwd to change the home directory, and set the permissions correctly, so his user to write to the directory it a simple to do. I would surely not advise that tho due to security risks and other stuff..
<Dr_Willis> dmaxx:  'memory card' meaning what exactly?  flash/usb drive?
<Laibsch> bucky: Have you ever compiled something in pbuilder?
<cmartin0> maybe python blew chunks
<bucky> Laibsch: i'd try an autogen in the directory first
<dmaxx> both
<Laibsch> bucky: Have you ever compiled something in pbuilder?
<Dr_Willis> cmartin0:  thats why i suggestd  trying it by hand.
<dmaxx> Dr_Willis: my hdd wont work on kubuntu either
<dmaxx> -_-
<Dr_Willis> dmaxx:  try mounting it by hand. could be kubuntu/kde isent automoungint it..  deoending on whats 'not working' means in this case.
<bucky> Laibsch: yes i have and it doesn't give you the opportunity to do much... are you crosscompiling? is that why you need pbuilder?
<Laibsch> no
<Dr_Willis> dmaxx:  you got deeper issues then..  depending on  what 'wont work' means.
<Laibsch> What does cross-compiling have to do with it?
<bucky> Laibsch: do you have something against dpkg-buildpackage or dhmake or friends?
<dmaxx> Dr_Willis like everytime i plug hdd or card/usb memory in i just get error messenger
<berni> dmaxx and the exact error message is ?
<Dr_Willis> dmaxx:  perhaps tell the channel the error message? and mention it in #kubutu if it seems tobe a KDE only issue....
 * Dr_Willis hates playing 20 questions to get to the ACTUAL problem.
<bullgard4> berni_: PolicyKit seems to be a set of certain policies bundled. Where can I find information what policies the PolicyKit comprises?
<Laibsch> bucky: pbuilder usually protects me from a lot of PEBKAC
<dmaxx> Dr_Willis: just gonna find the messenger
<Laibsch> bucky: Trying debuild instead of pdebuild seems like a step backwards in this case
<Laibsch> bucky: And I can't see how it should help any.
<joem_> does anybody know how to set alsa to play output sound through the line in on a sound card?
<Laibsch> but I'll give it a shot
<berni> bullgard4 what do you want to do ?
<J2daosh> so , who in here has used john the ripper before?
<dmaxx> Dr_Willis:i will go 2 #kubuntu then
<bullgard4> berni: To understand what PolicyKit is all about. (I have forgotten a Gajim password.)
<Laibsch> bucky: That won't help much.   My build host is running hardy, too.
<Laibsch> Which is another reason I use pbuilder.
<J2daosh> i need some help understanding some john the ripper output
<berni> bullgard4 are you sure policykit is the right ?
<Cosmic_Karma> does anyone use mint linux? or something like that?
<J2daosh> im trying to see if i can unshadow my passwords  but i get what looks to be random garbage
<Dr_Willis> Cosmic_Karma:  i suggest using normal ubuntu.. and forgetting about 'Mint'
<berni> bullgrad4 : wikipedia It provides the capability for non-privileged processes to communicate with privileged ones.
<Dr_Willis> Cosmic_Karma:  or some of the other 'official' ubuntu variants.   not unofficial ones.
<berni> bullgard4 : wikipedia It provides the capability for non-privileged processes to communicate with privileged ones.
<Cosmic_Karma> i might try it in vm i am a lifetime gui windows user linux noob it sounded interesting
<bullgard4> berni: No. But it seems to be related, and Ubuntu is providing it per default. So I am doing no wrong to obtain general information  about Authorizations via PolicyKit.
<Dr_Willis> Cosmic_Karma:  best to learn to use ubuntu.  Not learn 'mint' then have to unlearn the mint quirks..
<bullgard4> berni: I will try to do snooping into Wikipedia about that.
<berni> bullgard4 policykit is the system you see when you try to change network settings in llinux http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PolicyKit.png
<berni> bullgard4 good overview http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/model.html
<Cosmic_Karma> good advice, thought it was very similar, hardy runs great for me, tried 8.1 and 9.04 and keep havin to reinstall hardy
<bullgard4> berni: Thank you for prividing me read stuff. (I am busy nor reading it...)
<aman> wtf
<berni> aman ?
<bazhang> aman, watch the language
<bullgard4> s/prividing/providing/
<aman> re u real:S
<bazhang> aman, yes
<aman> realliw
<aman> where u from dude:S
<Cosmic_Karma> thoughts a little tough  wtf is not like the spelled out the actually bad word
<bazhang> aman, this is Ubuntu support; do you have a support question
<aman> ok
<aman> what kinda qiestion
<erichammond> My Verizon USB modem works wonderfully with Jaunty until at random points, it gets disconnected with these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253430/ I plug it into the USB on the other side of the laptop and it picks up again for a while.  Once both have crashed, only a reboot seems to solve it.  Ideas?
<berni> lol aman don't spam the chat
<bazhang> aman, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<aman> look
<aman> dude
<aman> i dont have any idea
<aman> wtf is this
<erichammond> Specifically: "uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: host system error, PCI problems? "
<aman> where i'm right now
<bazhang> aman, then wrong channel. no need for that language
<Dr_Willis> aman:  then perhaps you should read up on 'irc' basics. some where.
<erichammond> and: "uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: host controller halted, very bad!"
<Dr_Willis> !irc | aman
<ubottu> aman: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> !guidelines | aman
<ubottu> aman: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aman> alright
<aman> this is kewl
<Dr_Willis> aman:  you are in a Ubuntu support room with over 1000 other people.
<aman> so u guys from where
<bazhang> aman, not here
<aman> are u all using ubunto right now
<Cosmic_Karma> i am
<aman> ok
<aman> hey i need a help
<aman> can i ask
<Dr_Willis> aman:  if its not 'support' related. it belongs in a different Channel. so  do a /join #ubuntu-offtopic and 'chit chat' in there.
<Dr_Willis> aman:  if you have a actual support problem then ask the question.
<aman> ok
<Dr_Willis> aman:  and WE can read more then 2 words on one line.. :)(
<aman> wel
<Cosmic_Karma> thanks for the link i forgot the name of the other chan
<aman> wel wel wel when i go to add n remove in application
<aman> i wana install
<Dr_Willis> aman:  try using complete sentances.. chopping things up with enter - just makes it harder for us to understand..
<aman> in internet  a web brower
<erichammond> Would that error be suitable for submitting as a bug on launchpad?
<aman> alright
<erichammond> or is it more likely a hardware issue?
<bazhang> erichammond, if its reproducible sure
<gizmobay> I'm looking to change a hardware driver. I'm reading to get to this I need to go to system->Administration->hardware drivers in jaunty. I don't have this menu option. Am I missing a package?
<erichammond> bazhang: I can reproduce it by using the USB modem for hours on this particular laptop.  Not sure if others could.
<bazhang> erichammond, perhaps worth it nonetheless
<Cerrdor> is anyone else having flash issues with mozilla after upgrade?
<erichammond> bazhang: Thanks.  Now to get past the timeouts trying to submit a new bug on launchpad the last hour...
<bullgard4> erichammond: I suspect a hardware issue but I am not certain. I suspect that there are more errors shown in dmesg at that time. I would suggest that you post your problem to a forum together with more error messages but including http://paste.ubuntu.com/253430/ also.
<aman> u know add n remove  i had insalled all the saofware from games office accesories etc etc but i can't abe to insall thtat 1st thing in internet option so what do i doo its sowing  this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<aman> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'abrowser-3.0-branding' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<aman> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<bazhang> aman, you wish to install firefox 3.5?
<ar10> gizmobay, try 'sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk' in a terminal. It may prompt you to download additional packages, like graphics card drivers. You should do so.
<ipatrol6010> How do I gain root acess in GNOME so I can edit a folder in the / directory?
<aman> dude i had asked my qusetion can i have its answer
<ipatrol6010> Quick, I need an answer now
<bazhang> aman, wanting to install branding package alone? that doesn't make sense
<bazhang> ipatrol6010, why do you want to do that
<sy1> I think you have to do Sudo
<ipatrol6010> So I can edit a Virtual box shared folder
<aman> what is branding pakage
<aman> dude
<sy1> make sure the package does not break the ubuntu
<bazhang> ipatrol6010, add yourself to the vbox users group
<aman> its a wb brower
<ipatrol6010> No, I need myself in the root user group
<EagleScreen> ipatrol6010: Alt F2 -> gksu nautilus
<gizmobay> ar10, thank you. This is what I needed.
<ipatrol6010> It worked!
<EagleScreen> aman: iceweasel 3.5 is in experimental repository
<aman> its this
<aman> guys
<aman>  A Web Browser
<aman> The ABrowser refers to the unbranded build of firefox 3.0. Install the firefox package if you want a branded build.
<aman> This is a meta package that will point to the latest abrowser package in your distribution. Don't remove this if you want to receive automatic major version upgrades for this package in future
<FloodBot3> aman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerrdor> I am having issues with a upgrade
<EagleScreen> abrowser is a fork of firefox for people who don't want to accept the Firefox EULA
<Cerrdor> I upgraded FF to 3.5 and ubuntu to jaunty and now flash will not play
<aman> is anybody is here to help
<aman> or fucking chat
<aman> :@
<FloodBot3> aman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> aman, last warning on language
<Seeker`> aman: watch your language please
<aman> plz
<aman> help
<EagleScreen> aman: ask again
<Cerrdor> I upgraded FF to 3.5 and ubuntu to jaunty and now flash will not play
<aman> i need to insall this>> A Web Browser
<aman> The ABrowser refers to the unbranded build of firefox 3.0. Install the firefox package if you want a branded build.
<aman> This is a meta package that will point to the latest abrowser package in your distribution. Don't remove this if you want to receive automatic major version upgrades for this package in future
<FloodBot3> aman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EagleScreen> any problem with abrowser aman?
<aman> no
<EagleScreen> aman: sudo aptitude install abrowser
<sy1> what is the difference between the abrowser and firefox?
<aman> eagle
<aman> acc
<aman> i had insalled all thing
<aman> in add and remove
<aman> soo
<FloodBot3> aman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerrdor> I upgraded FF to 3.5 and ubuntu to jaunty and now flash will not play
<aman> i'm wondering why this thing is not installing soo if u have some good suggestion to give them
<aman> plz
<aman> tell me
<sy1> do you install noscript ?
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: reinstall flashplugin-installer
<aman> who is admin here\
<terrafox> hi all, not sure if I am in correct channel(completely new to this) needed to find out if I can run Windows programs in Ubuntu and Kubintu
<Cerrdor> I upgraded FF to 3.5 and ubuntu to jaunty and now flash will not play. I also purged flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree and reinstalled both but still says not installed
<EagleScreen> and Cerrdor, pay atention to any error during installaiton
<bazhang> terrafox, some via wine
<sy1> terrafox install wine
<aman> bazhang
<sy1> but not all program is supported in wine
<aman> are u goona help
<Cerrdor> EagleScreen, no errors
<igsen> Is it possible to convert mvk file to dvd9 by braseiro?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org terrafox check here, help in #winehq
<Seeker`> terrafox: a lot of apps have equivalents in ubuntu. Some windows apps can be run via wine, most of the rest can be run in a VM if you have a licence for windows
<aman> somebody help
<terrafox> i thought wine was to install ubunto if runing windows already?
<aman> Cannot install 'abrowser-3.0-branding'
<aman> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'abrowser-3.0-branding' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<aman> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<aman> Cannot install 'abrowser-3.0-branding'
<aman> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'abrowser-3.0-branding' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<aman> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<FloodBot3> aman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seeker`> aman: someone will hlep if they know the answer to the question. Please be patient
<bazhang> terrafox, that is wubi
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: close firefox, open again and try again
<Cerrdor> I have 5 times now
<Cerrdor> still same
<terrafox> lol   sorry
<EagleScreen> aman use pastebin and paste the full ourput of the error after trying to install it in synaptic
<terrafox> does wine work in both ubuntu and kubntu
<bazhang> terrafox, of course
<igsen> Is it possible to convert mkv file into dvd9 format by using brasero?
<EagleScreen> yes terrafox
<bazhang> igsen, ffmpeg winff ?
<aman> eagle
<EagleScreen> terrafox: Kuubntu and Ubuntu have the same core, only change grpahicla interface
<terrafox> ty      any sujestuion as to witch one to install-  like i said i am new to this but would like to work with this software
<aman> its  showing this erroe in the internt 1ts 1st software>>>Cannot install 'abrowser-3.0-branding'
<aman> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'abrowser-3.0-branding' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<aman> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<terrafox> i c
<igsen> bazhang, please explain a little. I have ffmpeg and winff installed.
<bazhang> terrafox, a matter of preference, check to see if there are linux equivalents for windows apps as well
<EagleScreen> terrafox: i do not understand your question
<Cerrdor> I think amans first problem is not following directions
<Seeker`> aman: have you tried following the instructions?
<terrafox> if there is a recomendation as to intalling ubunto or kubunto then
<bazhang> igsen, you want to create for a standalone dvd?
<Seeker`> terrafox: personal preference
<Cerrdor> has anyone experienced the same issue with flash not working after upgrade
<docgnome> anyone know if there is a newer repository for git debs
<bazhang> terrafox, you can install both and switch between them
<aman> doen asybdy gives me any instrustion
<aman> its doo
<fez> dooderonomy
<terrafox> prov a stupid question but is there a way to have all 3   (win, ubu an kubu)
<aman> messey here how i can ca
<bazhang> aman, yes, go into synaptic
<aman> where is it
<bazhang> terrafox, sure you can dual boot
<aman> where is synaptic:|
<fez> terrafox, you can have KDE installed as an alternate desktop on your Ubuntu machine
<bazhang> aman, system admin synaptic
<Cerrdor> terrafox, yes look into LILO or if windows is the main OS edit autoexec.bat
<sy1> do you think the KDE should be installed as Kubuntu ?
<bazhang> Cerrdor, no need for lilo
<igsen> bazhang, i want to burn mkv file to dvd-r disk using brasero and play it into my dvd player.
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: a new flash version is out recently, the download URL has could change, this wouldn't be the first time that flashplayer-installer fails silently after this situation
<dumb_dumb> guys is there any packet manager beside Synaptic that running GUI on command line
<terrafox> that is great.
<sy1> instead of using ubuntu and add in kde
<sy1> which is unstable?
<Cerrdor> EagleScreen, how can I resolve it?
<terrafox> whats LILO
<Dr_Willis> sy1:  i tend to just install ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop pacakge if i also want kde on teh same machine.
<bazhang> terrafox, ignore that, use grub
<terrafox> what are they
<EagleScreen> dumb_dumb: aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> terrafox:  bootloaders to boot the OS's
<bazhang> terrafox, bootloaders
<aman> bazhang
<terrafox> so they still require patitioning?
<Dr_Willis> terrafox:  or just use a kubuntu live cd to test out KDE see if you like it. (many people dont)
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: try another package
<aman> its in system sttings
<bazhang> aman, you need to pay attention
<aman> settings
<Dr_Willis> terrafox:  to do a normal install of Linux, you normally have it on its own partition - yes.
<dumb_dumb> eaglescree can i select the package? or i have to write it the package name?
<aman> keyboard and mouse
<sy1> hi, is there any other ubuntu repository address ?
<bazhang> sy1 for what
<EagleScreen> dumb_dumb: you can select and search, and sort them in different lists
<aman> bazhang
<aman> i'm paying attention
<routinepursuit> fujitsu lifebook p1510d bluetooth in dmesg but not in hciscan
<terrafox> thank you all, verry exited about this. i guess will be chatting latter after i crash my laptop  lol
<terrafox> ty all
<bazhang> aman, dont use the enter key as punctuation.
<aman> then
<aman> what do i use
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: what is your arch?
<Seeker`> aman: stop putting enter in the middle of lines of text
<aman> dude i'm new i have no ide what ur talking abt
<bazhang> aman, let me get you a guide to do some basic reading.
<Cerrdor> i386
<Cerrdor> 32 bit
<aman> alright
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html   <----- aman download and read please
<aman> bazhang i know the fucking basic
<aman> i'm not a kid
<outy> can someone help me,  facebook resolves to either google, or a blank white page that says "i am alive"
<outy> opera/firefox
<outy> only in ubuntu
<edbian> outy: ?Really?
<oldude67> yeah bazhang lol
<outy> yeah edbian
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: run $ killall firefox-bin and try again
<outy> its done it across two installs
<Seeker`> outy: something to do with DNS?
<Flimflam> hi
<outy> im not sure Seeker` , and i dont know how to change it :(
<edbian> outy: I think it's your ISP's DNS not working.  Try using "openDNS.com's" servers instead.
<Seeker`> what is the output of "host facebook.com" (use pastebin)
<earthmeLon> I tried to disable my console screen saver (i currently don't use GDM) by editing /etc/console-tools/config.  I changed BLANK_TIME=0 from =30 and restarted the pc.  My screen still turns blank after a while v_v
<Cerrdor> firefox-bin: no process killed
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: if not, try installing from this package http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/f/flash-player/flashplayer-mozilla_10.0.32.18-0.0_i386.deb
<paige> hi i am in need of help please
<outy> edbian,   i have the router setup with alternate dns to my isp's cause they are shit,  if that makes a difference
<nevyn> !ask paige
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask paige
<nevyn> !asktoask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asktoask
<Seeker`> !ask | paige
<ubottu> paige: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> outy: What servers are you using?
<nevyn> Seeker`: tnx.
<outy> internode and pipe qld
<paige> i am running linux and need to flash my bios from a usb stick but i cannot find any bootable images that i can cat to /dev/diskX that are larger than 1.44MB
<edbian> outy: Try these: https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<oldude67> anyone know a good guide to follow on using ssh?
<paige> my bios image is 2.1MB
 * nevyn wonders how likely it is that iprimus will loose power again this weekend
<Seeker`> outy: what is the output of "host facebook.com" run from the command line
<paige> been searching the net for well over an hour
<outy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253456/
<edbian> oldude67: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/InstallingConfiguringTesting
<Seeker`> paige: could it be compressed?
<nevyn> Seeker`: no.
<paige> no i cannot be
<nevyn> paige: your bios won't just let you load the new image from a usb stick?
<paige> i need to make at least an 8MG bootable stick
<nevyn> paige: you sure it has to be bootable?
<oldude67> edbian, ty ill take a look at it, hope it is not to complicated as im a hick ...lol
<paige> no i have to make a bootable stick
<nevyn> your bios doesn't just... DEAL,?
<Seeker`> outy: looks like it is resolving the main domain correctly, but the mail servers aren't being resolved properly
<outy> hmm
<dac> I just feel the need to say that Ubuntu is freaking amazing. I absolutely love this operating system. Thanks to everyone in this chat who helps each other out and keeps this community so badass.
<outy> its been doing it ever since i instlaled ubuntu
<outy> and i did two installs
<dac> That's all. =)
<routinepursuit> fujitsu lifebook p1510d bluetooth in dmesg but not in hciscan
<docgnome> anyone know if there is a dep repo with a newer version of git in it?
<maco> paige: maybe your stick is bad? the whole thing doesnt go bad at once, so normal file writes can route around it, but if you're cat-ing like that it needs enough continuous good blocks at the start of the drive
<maco> paige: have you tried another stick?
<outy> that opendns ubuntu link,    i cant do the thing it says cause i dont have the "network icon"
<paige> if anyone has an image that i can DD to the usb stick that is about 8MB, i would be grateful
<paige> the stick is fine
<nevyn> paige: problem is you need dos.
<paige> the images all make 1.44MB boot
<oscurochu> I just got sprint and connected the phone to my computer and noticed there is a mobile broadband option in the wireless networks. i tried to use it but my sprint phone says my username or password is wrong. how exactly am i suppose to set this up? i know my username and i do not know if i have a password
<Xerran1> what are the benefits of installing .deb like this?#  dpkg -i filename.deb
<maco> Xerran1: its a way toinstall one that isnt in the repositories (ie not available through apt)
<hou5ton> I messed up the command to open Gnome-Do ... any way I can find what it is really supposed to be, before I screwed it up?
<oscurochu> does anybody know how to setup mobile broadband?
<Xerran1> maco: thx
<EagleScreen> dpkg -i does not meet
<EagleScreen> dpkg -i does not install dependences, but gdebi does
<chrissy_> can anybody help me with email on xubuntu
<bastidrazor> hou5ton, before you changed it .. i think it was alt + space or shift + space .. something like that
<Berzerker> chrissy_, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Berzerker> anyone here connected to gamesurge.net?
<edbian> chrissy_: What do you need to know?
<chrissy_> i have but it ask for a exsting email can i create a new one
<jdsandeson> Hay all, At work the big boss is asking many questions about ubuntu, I gave him a laptop with intrepid to play with. He is now asking what it would be like if the co was to go to ubuntu on an enterprise level. With paid for support. any ideas on what to tell him?
<Berzerker> chrissy_, you don't have an existing email?
<teck> i've had  4 beers and 750 ml of wine
<edbian> chrissy_: You have to have some sort of backend email provider already.  Thunderbird and evolution and all of them just read the email from some remote server.
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  superkey-space
<teck> am i drunk
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  ie: the windows key.
<chrissy_> yes but if i use it the email goes to my other computer
<arquebus> jdsandeson: show him this:  http://news.cnet.com/2008-1082_3-5065859.html
<bazhang> teck, take chat elsewhere
<oscurochu> tech do you need something?
<edbian> jdsandeson: Red Hat specializes in linux support at the enterprise level.  But ubuntu in an enterprise environment is very doable.
<aayala> i have a problem using remote desktop on ubuntu 9.04  sometime says your computer can see only on local network and sometimes giveme the ip public address why ?
<paige> does anyone have a usb bootable image for a usb drive that is at least 8MB of space available?
<paige> i really  need to flash
<docgnome> how would i pull in git from karmic into jaunty?
<jdsandeson> edbian: yes i know but they have seen me using the ubuntu  for a couple of years and it may confuse them further to introduce red hat
<mrwes> paige, uh?
<edbian> jdsandeson: Ubuntu offers support as well.
<J-_> What path does wicd install in? I need the executable to put in my autostart folder in Kubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> paige:  most usb 'img' files you dd to a flash drive.. you MIGHT be able to resize with gparted.. but that dosent make them have a peristant save feature..
<edbian> jdsandeson: I would be estatic that your employer even considers ubuntu a possiblity.  My experience has shown me 3 employers.  1 Does not know what linux is and doesn't care.  1 Knew what it was and hated it out of fear, and 1 did not know what linux was and thought I was making it up.
<lollan> hi, does any one knows a tool which allows to make copy of the hard drive, some kind of ghost software.
<RPG_Master> I want to get rid of my Kubuntu partition. How do I do this properly?
<gnr> lollan:clonezilla
<maco> lollan: g4l
<docgnome> anybody?
<lollan> thanks gnr and maco i check that now
<earthmeLon> Hmmm.  Are there any good terminal/console mp3 players?  I'm looking for something that would be able to import playlists/create playlists
<test34> lollan: rsync
 * MeRodent is trying to follow the documentation guide on installing ubuntu from a USB drive and it says copy vmlinuz, initrd.gz and syslinux.cfg from the Ubuntu archives to the stick. Can anyone suggest where I get them from?
<mdg> hello!  Anyone here familiar with an app to playback audio with foot pedal control?
<bazhang> docgnome, very bad idea to mix version packages or repos
<docgnome> i need a newer version of ubuntu than 1.6.0
<docgnome> er
<lomez> hi, ive got ubuntu netbook remix on my eeepc,  and the sound works fine but not when i plug in my headphones. (they work fine elsewhere) suggestions?
<docgnome> of git i mean
<hou5ton> bastidrazor:  I have the icon working again ....
<test34> MeRodent: /boot ?
<mdg> MeRodent: you are trying to install ubuntu to a flash drive or from a flash drive?
<maco> lomez: bad sound drivers. i think theres already a bug filed with a workaround on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs though
<MeRodent> mdg: from a flash drive. Trying to set the flash drive up so I can load ubuntu server onto my Revo when I get it.
<hou5ton> bastidrazor:   but still ... apparantly I have to click an icon to then use keyboard shortcuts ..... seems a little weird
<maco> lomez: at least, i think i saw an eeepc workaround on there recently....
<test34> bluetooth headsets working in ubuntu now ?
<RPG_Master> Soooo..... about my kubuntu partition...
<RPG_Master> anyone?
<mdg> MeRodent: do you want a flash drive like a live cd?
<maco> test34: umm if you have trouble configuring bt stuff, i hear blueman is good for that
<maco> RPG_Master: whats up? i use kubuntu
<bazhang> RPG_Master, with gparted live cd or ubuntu livecd?
<MeRodent> mdg, yep.
<mdg> MeRodent: I setup my flash drive with unetbootin, ran it live and clicked the "install" icon
<lollan> by the way, my firefox often crash on me, i'm using Jaunty 9.04. Is there any tricks for that not to happens ?
<bazhang> RPG_Master, going full on to windows? or want to install something else?
<docgnome> any other suggestions on how to get a newer git? short of rolling my own that is
<maco> lollan: avoid flash because adobe only puts effort into their stuff that costs $700?
<RPG_Master> I want to get rid of my Kubuntu partition. How do I do this properly?
<test34> lollan: firefox version?
<mdg> MeRodent: you said ubuntu server version?
<test34> maco: I tried it a few months ago
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Heck no! I was just trying out Kubuntu :P
<test34> maco: (no success)
<RPG_Master> I normally use Ubuntu
<bazhang> RPG_Master, you want pure gnome?
<bazhang> !puregnome | RPG_Master
<ubottu> RPG_Master: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<lollan> test34: 3.0.13
<MeRodent> mdg, yes. I want to run the netbox as a server - 8.04LTS. Which I'll be able to do from the ISO as long as I can boot off the USB stick.
<lollan> maco: avoiding flash ? That would be awesome, but it's not my call T_T
<RPG_Master> bazhang:  No, I have my main partition with Ubuntu on it and then I have a 6gig partition which I put Kubuntu on.
<mdg> MeRodent: have you determined if you computer can boot from a USB stick? How old is it?
<lomez> hmm, i dont see it on there, maco thanks though
<maco> lollan: personally, i use swfdec instead of adobe flash. its good enough for youtube but tends to screw up on sites done entirely with flash. its a bit more stable though...
<test34> lollan: I dont have any problems with 3.0, but I did with 3.5.. so sorry I don't know
<bazhang> RPG_Master, then use the live cd or the gparted live cd to delete and reformat it
<bazhang> lollan, which plugins do you use?
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Will doing that screw up my Grub?
<b3rz3rk3r> lollan, you could use a flash blocker to follow maco's advice
<MeRodent> mdg, the Revo is an atom 1.6Ghz (processor) powered mini desktop.
<spO> when you install a kernel, it installs files to /var/modules/newkernel  ,   /boot/kernel & menu.lst .... and where else?
<test34> flash "cookies" http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<mdg> MeRodent: I would suggest setting up your USB flash drive by using unetbooting - its so easy
<MeRodent> mdg, just looking at the wiki now and it looks like what I'm after.
<mdg> MeRodent: you can use the .iso you already downloaded
<MeRodent> mdg, Just a shame that the ubunut help file misses out on such a small detail as to where to get the files.
<mdg> MeRodent: which files - the .iso or unetbootin?
<MeRodent> mdg, not netbootin, the USB memory stick help files in the ubuntu docs.
<mdg> MeRodent: oh
<spO> dpkg -C shows packages that have been partially installed,   how do i display packages that have been installed compeletely?
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<spO> thanks
<spO> bazhang, how did you know that?
<bazhang> spO, repeated questionings and watching this channel
<spO> bazhang, i see, how often do you watch this channel?
<bazhang> too much
<spO> bazhang, do you use any other comand besides dpkg?
<skrapasor> is there a command in vim for inserting a single character without going into insert mode? if not, how would i create a command myself like that?
<bazhang> spO, for doing what
<spO> baz, for command line/console package management
<bucky> skrapasor: there's
<bucky> skrapasor: there's 'r' for a single replace
<Neurotiquette> Any of you booted FROM an ipod? I'm thinking about using it as a boot tool with something like backtrack, and partition images on it.
<skrapasor> bucky: thats replace, not insert
<ir8> http://inquisitr.com/extra/wp-content/2009/02/asshat.jpg
<ir8> bawhah
<ir8> ;p
<bazhang> spO, tend just to use apt-get for package management
<psycho_oreos> Neurotiquette, not possible
<mdg> spO: try apt-cache search, apt-cache show
<bazhang> ir8, dont spam here
<Neurotiquette> psycho_oreos: Why?
<Neurotiquette> I've read a few posts of people saying they've done it, but not explaining how to do it.
<psycho_oreos> Neurotiquette, because the device emulates itself as a storage device, meaning that the ipod has to be fully booted in a fashion that would destroy the ipod firmware itself
<bucky> skrapasor: http://objectmix.com/editors/148791-vim-command-insert-single-character-return-normal-mode.html
<Neurotiquette> fine with me
<Neurotiquette> i'll never use it foor mp3s again
<damo221> how do i chroot into my old root and maintain access to /proc? i need to update grub on a partition which i moved
<Neurotiquette> it's sat in my closet for a year
<damo221> im running off a livecd
<psycho_oreos> Neurotiquette, and why won't you sell it for usb stick?
<skrapasor> bucky: thanks
<Jaha> hello
<EagleScreen> damo221: sudo mount proc/ proc/ -t proc
<tread> Hi guys.  I have a USB sound card, just got it working with Ubuntu last night.  After a reboot, now Ubuntu doesn't even notice when I plug it in! `ls /dev/dsp*` doesn't show it like it did last night (before the reboot).  What can I do?  Please help!
<damo221> EagleScreen: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<EagleScreen> if you as root yet try without sudo
<damo221> EagleScreen: mount: /proc already mounted or proc/ busy
<damo221> mount: according to mtab, proc is already mounted on /proc
<EagleScreen> damo221: this is after switch to chroot
<damo221> EagleScreen: yes, i did that
<damo221> EagleScreen: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot ~/linux
<damo221> root@ubuntu:/# mount proc/ proc/ -t proc
<damo221> and i get that error
<spO> baz, you mostly upgrade by apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MeRodent> mdg, thanks mate. looks like it's done the trick. :)
<EagleScreen> damo221: try without /proc
<tread> If the usb device isn't being given a listing in /dev, what can I do to make Ubuntu find it?
<bazhang> spO, by the update-manager usually
<bazhang> spO, unless you are referring to upgrade version, ie hardy to intrepid etc
<Neurotiquette> psycho_oreos: Because I want to use it as my OWN usb stick, thats the point hehe... a bootable one preferably!
<BlakStone> After changing a connection to manual settings in network manager (changing to manual IP address) the connection isn't affected and is still using the old IP, how would I restart the service (which service is it) to enable changes?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> please, how do I group messages by subject in evolution?
<damo221> EagleScreen: root@ubuntu:/# mount -t proc proc /proc
<Berzerker> Kamus_H_Zwisch, you use a better email client.
<damo221> mount: proc already mounted
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Berzerker: like?
<Berzerker> Kamus_H_Zwisch, Thunderbird
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Berzerker: k
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks
<overshard> is there a way to setup sudo so that a user can do everything but view other users hime dirs?
<lollan> bazhang , b3rz3rk3r sorry I was away
<overshard> and edit the sudo file
<lollan> bazhang: I use the standard flash plugin from adobe i think
<enovativ> hello to all....i would like to format my external drive as a NTFS, but I would like to do in linux....
<psycho_oreos> Neurotiquette, more like you're giving yourself more unnecessary work
<bazhang> lollan, any other plugins? only that one? check about:plugins in browser address bar
<tread> This is driving me crazy.  Yesterday, I plug in my USB device, and I can access it in /dev but not otherwise. Finally, I got it configured and working.  Then, since I rebooted, it doesn't even get listed in /dev when I plug it in :(  If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it.
<tread> I don't wanna have to switch back to Windows...
<EagleScreen> tread: plug it well lol
<jshriver> good evening
<jshriver> Anyone have info or leads in how to write code in C to interface with the sound card for recording from line-in/mic or sending tones out?
<lollan> bazhang: I've got Schockwave flash, VLC multimedia plugin, Windows Media player plug-in (I didn't even knew for that one) , QuickTime plugin, Java(TM) Plugin , Divx web player , Demo print plugin . Thqt's qll i got
<psycho_oreos> I love how some people use threat remarks of switching back to windows.. nobody is stopping you
<maco> jshriver: look into the "alsa safe subset" and the pulseaudio api
<jshriver> thank you.
<tread> EagleScreen, I've tried it in 2 different USB ports.
<jshriver> googling now :)
<EagleScreen> tread: use 'dmesg' command to obtain some feedback when you plug in a usb device and pay atention to possible errors
<maco> jshriver: do not use parts of the alsa api outside the safe subset.  theyll find new and interestng ways to reak
<maco> jshriver: *break
<lollan> tread: did you try with an other usb ?
<bazhang> lollan, you may wish to try disabling some of them until you find the right combo, some plugins are not well done and will absolutely crash your browser or render it near unusable
<lollan> ok thank you bazhang. I didn't think that Firefox could have trouble running on linux though
<vassler> does ubuntu/linux have any GUI app's for creating 3d animated file for a web page?
<bazhang> lollan, not firefox, the plugins are at times poorly done
<tread> EagleScreen, thank you!  That illuminated what's going wrong.
<lollan> bazhang: ok
<muxfr> Hi
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hi
<muxfr> I'm still having trouble with my intel audio card
<muxfr> I tried many things, but nothing works
<muxfr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<muxfr> I've been googling for hours
<jshriver> maco: awesome man tyvm. Found a nice article on the alsa safe subset looks like the pcm playback/recording will do everything I need.
<Gnea> muxfr: built-in or pci card?
<muxfr> it's a labtop
<muxfr> hp dv6 1105ee
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto muxfr read this?
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<Dacvak1> Hi. How do I get rid of these shared folder icons on my desktop? http://imgur.com/f1UtN.png
<muxfr> bazhang, : yes I read that already, no luck
<Gnea> muxfr: jaunty?
<muxfr> yes
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Dacvak1: gconf-editor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Dacvak1: apps>naautilus>desktop>prefences
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> network icon visible or something like that
<J3ster_> can any one help me out with changing my hdd's linux file persissions and ownership, i have read the chmod & chown man pages but this has not help me sorted me problem
<Gnea> muxfr: tried this? http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#audio
<Dacvak1> Thanks guys
<Jaha> meow
<J3ster_> my media folder with a ls -l looks like this -
<J3ster_> drwx------ 9 craig root 32768 1970-01-01 12:00 BACK-UP DRV
<J3ster_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   999     6 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom -> cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root   999  4096 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxrwxrwx 1 root  root 16384 2009-08-14 17:09 Storage
<FloodBot3> J3ster_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrapasor> how can i move in vim using a : command?
<Gnea> 'move'?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> like
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hjkl?
<HowardTheDuck> hey kids!!!
<HowardTheDuck> hows my hangin!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hey HowardTheDuck
 * Gnea looks oddly at HowardTheDuck 
<HowardTheDuck> im curous as to what are some linux programs i can get are thats good
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> good to?
<skrapasor> Kamus_H_Zwisch: yes like those except as a command after a colon
<Dacvak1> Hey, that didn't work.
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: please don't be vague.
<Dacvak1> Those folders show up as mounted drives, almost.
<Dacvak1> I can't just delete them from my Desktop.
<HowardTheDuck> i like downloading programs in windows that are free
<HowardTheDuck> where can i get useful little apps
<J3ster_> i just want to be able to sort out the "Storage" hdd so i can put it back into my windows 2k3 server and be able to make changes, at present with the linux permissions messing everything up it keeps giving me a permission denied message
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> skrapasor: why do you need :?
<muxfr> Gnea,  the command listed there for me to add to my alsa config file, is actually for dv4,5 and 7 series,  but I'll try it
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: in the repositories
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> skrapasor: if it is to a map, you can use then without :
<Gnea> muxfr: yeah, I'm not sure if it's using the same chipset or not, figured it might be worth a shot
<p1oooop> hello yyz
<Dacvak1> Once again, how do I get these shared folders (which come up as mounted drives) off of my Desktop? http://imgur.com/f1UtN.png
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Dacvak1: I already told you
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> scroll up
<skrapasor> Kamus_H_Zwisch: how?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> skrapasor: just enter it
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> like
<Jaha> what are the differences in ubuntu netbook remix and easy peasy?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> map <F8> hjkl
<skrapasor> Kamus_H_Zwisch: oh ok thanks
<Dacvak1> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I closed out of Xchat by accident. I tried using Nautilus and it didn't work.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> skrapasor: you are welcome
<p1oooop> Jaha: well.. basically, it's the monu bars
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Dacvak1: alt+f2, gconf-editor
<p1oooop> and how the windows integrate into the bard
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Dacvak1: go to apps>nautilus>preferences
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or something like that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I'm in text mode now
<skrapasor> Kamus_H_Zwisch: how can i use an argument? like how they have r<char> lets you replace a char
<p1oooop> Kamus_H_Zwisch: wow... nice job
<Jaha> p1oooop: is one more compatible than the other with a eee pc 900?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> p1oooop: sorry?
<Dacvak1> Thank you so much, Kamus.
<Dacvak1> Worked great.
<p1oooop> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I was congradulating you :D
<gartral> whats the difference between autoclean and autoremove?
<p1oooop> Jaha: technically, no
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> skrapasor: hm. I never tried it. Check #vim, I'm just a normal vim user :)
<p1oooop> Jaha: ubuntu netbook remix just consumes less space on your netbook screen
<gartral> wow... ubottu crashed
<p1oooop> gartral: what were you doing?
<p1oooop> gartral: were the keyboard lights blinking?
<skrapasor> Kamus_H_Zwisch: yeah im asking them
<Jaha> p1oooop: I have the windows 16g series of the netbook think linux will run well enough on it?
<bucky> gartral: apt-get remove cleans out /var/cache/apt/archives/   apt-get autoremove   removes orphaned packages from the system that are no longer required
<p1oooop> Jaha: you'll be surprised.... most likely YES
<bucky> gartral: s/apt-get remove / apt-get clean
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> bye bye guys
<p1oooop> Jaha: unless it's not i386
<Jaha> p1oooop: alright thanks for the help I'll have look into it. I could actually make a "live CD" on a usb flash drive and see how well it runs and what drivers don't work out of the box right?
<p1oooop> Jaha: well.... the developers have provided an image specifically for USB drives
<p1oooop> Jaha:  I suggest downloading that and the utilty to format a USB drive with the image
<p1oooop> Jaha: there should be instructions on the ubuntu website
<p1oooop> well, it seems my time is running on end
<Jaha> p1oooop: so you definately think i should go with the remix instead of easy peasy?
<p1oooop> mmm
<p1oooop> way easier to install packages
<p1oooop> Jaha:  ^^
<enovativ> hello to all....i would like to format my external drive as a NTFS, but I would like to do in linux....
<docgnome> trying to set keyboard shortcuts in gnome but the dialog doesn't recognise super as a modifyer key...
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs | enovativ
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: ubottu crashed
<stager> is there a free vmware type software linux/ubuntu?
<stager> *for
<Dr_Willis> enovativ:  ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<Gnea> stager: yeah, it's called virtualbox (sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose)
<Dr_Willis> stager:  teres a free vmware, ad virtualbox
<enovativ> Dr_Willis: thanks, i will look for that....thanks again
<gartral> [loop no UBOTTU the chanel bot left
<p1oooop2> had to restart and such
<sephy> IS there any known program that would allow me to rip music off of myspace? =/
<gartral> p1oooop2: UBOTTU the channel bot crashed
<p1oooop2> really
<p1oooop2> that sucks
<stager> thanks very much. Gnea, and Dr_Willis
<p1oooop2> !whee
<FloodBot3> p1oooop2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> !ops ubottu crashed
<Gnea> lulz
<jedc> hah
<Pici> gartral: Thanks for the heads up
<Gnea> gartral: 22:02 -!- ubottu [n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<Omar87> My bluetooth keeps failing everytime I try to pair with my cellphone. Can anybody help, please?
<Gnea> sephy: no, there is not.
<sephy> gah, alright.
<swathanthran> !firefox
<Jaha> what irc clients do yyou all use?
<swathanthran> i use erc on emacs
<Orksbane> sephy I use audacity to record youtube audio
<swathanthran> Jaha: ^
 * Gnea uses the only logical client: irssi
<stager> pidgin
<stager> is there a better one heh?
<sephy> Im trying to rip the songs off of myspace.
<bucky> Jaha: xchat-gnome
<Orksbane> Jaha I use mirc running under wine
<Gnea> sephy: isn't that piracy?
<bucky> Jaha: irssi
<jshriver> How do you set up your audio card to record audio?
<jedc> sephy, you might be able to get audacity to record it as you play it or something
<swathanthran> ubuntu ships firfox right?
<sephy> Nope
<Omar87>  Jaha: Pidgin, and sometimes Irssi.
<jedc> Jaha, xchat, or weechat for command line
<swathanthran> !firefox
<jshriver> When I speak into the mic I can hear my voice echo in the speaker, but none of the apps pick it up for recording
<Gnea> sephy: how come?
<sephy> Ill try it
<swathanthran> ,firefox
<jedc> swathanthran, yes
<rabidweezle> !dvd
<sephy> Gnea: because I said :P
<swathanthran> okay..
<Jaha> I am using x-chat but i have windows on this netbook...for now
<jedc> the bot is crashed apparently
<Gnea> sephy: LOL
<bjangles> how do you change the mac address on the nic?
<Jaha> have to decide what distro to put on here instead
<Pici> The bot take a bit to sync to all the channels its in, please be patient.
<stager> use firefox video dlownload helper  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<bjangles> so that the change sticks even on reboots?
<Omar87> My bluetooth keeps failing everytime I try to pair with my cellphone. Can anybody help, please?
<stager> use firefox addon "video download helper"
<gartral> !ubottu is dead
<rabidweezle> oh
<rabidweezle> :(
<jedc> Gnea, he could be recording his own music off of myspace... :p
<Dr_Willis> bjangles:  you would have to do some command in rc.local perhaps.. or some other network config.. ive never really seen anyone needed to do that.
<Orksbane> Jaha it is hard to beat jaunty jackalope
<jshriver> Is there anyway to get rid of pulseaudio and just use alsa?
<swathanthran> of all the irc clients said, is there anything that can be used both on X and on CLI??
<swathanthran> thats emacs!;-)
<rabidweezle> can someone link me to the dvd playback setup page?
<rabidweezle> XD
<gartral> ubottu just got kicked for flooding.... epic win
<Jaha> Orksbane: Come again
<swathanthran> gartral: yey!
<bjangles> Dr_Willis,thanks
<Gnea> jedc: he didn't say he was :)
<Omar87> My bluetooth keeps failing everytime I try to pair with my cellphone. Can anybody help, please?
<Hilikus> i'm trying to compile a progrma someone wrote but the linker is complaining about unreferenced instances because i didn't specify what libs contained the definitions, but how can i find out which libs contain the needed definitions if there's no documentation?
<rabidweezle> ubottu vs. floodbot, floodbot wins
<Guest94393> Is there a way to do a virus scan on my windows partitions?
<Dr_Willis> its alsways amuseing when faq bots start answering each other.
<Gnea> Guest94393: yes.
<dansan> Question: Does xorg's xserver currently support dual instances with separate HIDs, monitors and sound devices mapped to each?  Alternately: have two people use the same computer at the same time (different keyboards, mice, monitors & sound cards/speakers)
<gartral> Guest94393: clamav
<p1oooop2> Guest94393: yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest94393:  yes. theres clamav that can scan windows parittions.
<Guest94393> Is there a tutorial somewhere?
<p1oooop2> Guest94393: I was going to suggest running a virus removal tool under WINE
<Dr_Willis> p1oooop2:  thats doable also.. but proberly not optimal
<gartral> !hi
<p1oooop2> Guest94393: you mean you didn't google it?
<Guest94393> ploooop2, I agree not the best
<gartral> !ops ubotu was kicked... again
<Gnea> Guest94393: they make a version of clamav for windows. alternatively, you could mount your windows partitions in linux and scan them using clamav that way, too.
<jedc> swathanthran, finch is like pidgin for cli i think
<jedc> bjangles, ive seen someone doing it with a scheme script using gambit in comp.lang.scheme if you want to search there :p otherwise no idea heh
<LinuX2half> Hi, can shiretoko cause conflict with firefox?
<p1oooop2> Dr_Willis: mmm... WINE is a bit slower
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  hve had no issues with that here.
<Omar87> My bluetooth keeps failing everytime I try to pair with my cellphone. Can anybody help, please?
<Pici> gartral: Please don't overuse !ops, we're quite aware that the bot isnt here.
<Guest94393> I suspect that there is a virus that is attacking my scanner since it returns zero infected files
<p1oooop2> Omar87: what are you running?
<bjangles> jedc, I just found a script but I'm not sure how well it will work
<gartral> Pici: sorry, just thought you didnt see the 3 kicks for exxessive flooding >.>
<swathanthran> jedc: but then its TWO things finch and pidgin.. not the same.. the same emacs instance can be used both on cli and on X!
<^Einstein> gah, !ops spam hilights me, please don't.
<Omar87> p1oooop: What else? Ubuntu.
<dansan> Question (2nd try): Does xorg's xserver currently support dual instances with separate HIDs, monitors and sound devices mapped to each?  Alternate explaination: have two people use the same computer at the same time (different keyboards, mice, monitors & sound cards/speakers).  Anybody please?
<Gnea> Pici: how is it an overusage if there's no bot there? :)
<bucky> ubottu is tired... he/she needs rest
<p1oooop2> bucky: LOLZ
<Dr_Willis> dansan:  ive seen where thats doable.. i even recall some special tools for it.. but never done it.
<LinuX2half> Dr_Willis. are you saying that I should look somewhere for this issue?
<bjangles> jedc, see ~> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1883932&postcount=21
<bjangles> think it will work?
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  ive never heard of it being an issue .
<Omar87> Robots need some love too. :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<p1oooop2> Omar87: hmm, perhaps your bluetooth NIC isn't ubuntu-compatable
<dansan> Dr_Willis: Thanks SO much for the response!  Do you remember anything about where you read about it or where I can find more info?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smacktalk> hi ubottu
<p1oooop2> ubottu: !ubuntu
<tsimpson> give the bot time
<p1oooop2> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !botsnack
<p1oooop2> what?
<tsimpson> Gnea: stop that
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Omar87> p1oooop: I'm not sure this is the case.
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<p1oooop2> does ubottu need to reload
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<p1oooop2> LOLZ
<LinuX2half> Well I thought I've heard that shiretoko will crash if you're a mozilla user.
<p1oooop2> thats funny
<Gnea> tsimpson: trying to find info on ppa.
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  ive had them both running at the same time.. No problems.
<p1oooop2> Omar87: you never know...
<br34l> what is this all about? sudp apt-get moo
<br34l> *o
<Pici> !offtopic
<p1oooop2> Omar87: what's the brand of the chip inside?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<J3ster_> can anyone help me out regarding shell command chmod & chown ? Plz
<maco> br34l: apt-get moo is an easter egg
<br34l> !w\e
<p1oooop2> !apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w\e
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  in what way? Theres dozens of tutorials out covering the ussage of those.
<p1oooop2> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Darael> br34l: aptitude moo && aptitude -v moo && aptitude -vv moo etc
<J3ster_> i hi have already read the man pages but too no help
<J3ster_> i just want to be able to sort out the "Storage" hdd so i can put it back into my windows 2k3 server and be able to make changes, at present with the linux permissions messing everything up it keeps giving me a permission denied message
<pambrocio> how do you determine max file limits
<Darael> J3ster_: certainly... what seems to be the issue?
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  you do  not use chmod and chown on 'ntfs' filesystems.. if that is what you are trying.
<LinuX2half> Well I install shiretoko with my default firefox together, so currently I can only open up the shiretoko browser.
<shovon> pambrocio: Could you elaborate?
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  so what filesystem is the storage drive?
<p1oooop2> pambrocio: what filesystem?
<LinuX2half> I update my firefox to shiretoko 3.5 pre
<Omar87> p1oooop: is there a way to revive the bluetooth program other than rebooting?
<pambrocio> i need to know the command to determine the max open file limits
<gartral> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<br34l> lol allright
<pambrocio> using ext3
<p1oooop2> Omar87: I bet there is, I dont know
<bucky> Darael J3ster_ windows file owner/group is different than linux
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  I dident 'update' anything.. I just installed teh firefox3.5 packatge and run it via the shirtoko icon, and firefox via the firefox icon.
<J3ster_> my media folder with a ls -l looks like this -
<J3ster_> drwx------ 9 craig root 32768 1970-01-01 12:00 BACK-UP DRV
<J3ster_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   999     6 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom -> cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root   999  4096 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxrwxrwx 1 root  root 16384 2009-08-14 17:09 Storage
<FloodBot3> J3ster_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J3ster_> i just want to be able to sort out the "Storage" hdd so i can put it back into my windows 2k3 server and be able to make changes, at present with the linux permissions messing everything up it keeps giving me a permission denied message
<p1oooop2> Omar87: probably something like sudo /etc/init.d/(whatever) restart
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  those are permissions of mount points.. not files on the  filesystem.   so far i see nothing to 'fix'
<Gnea> tsimpson: since you're clearly so good at this, perhaps you can tell me why the package key for the ppa.launchpad.net website isn't up on the page like it says it's supposed to be here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware#Adding the PPA's key to Ubuntu
<bucky> pambrocio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  if you want your USER to have access to a ntfs filesystem. You must mount it with the proper options.
<bucky> pambrocio: some editors have a problem opening a file that big
<Darael> bucky: I know; I thought that it might be something where these were relevant, but I reread the problem and I see that Windows is involved.
<p1oooop2> pambrocio: hm? max open file limit?
<tsimpson> Gnea: the key is PPA specific, look on the PPA page
<docgnome> kay so I'm trying to set up my compose key to work like it used to. compse key + u u used to produce the u with the two dots above it but now it produces this thing Å­
<tsimpson> Gnea: more help in #launchpa
<p1oooop2> pambrocio: probably your RAM + SWAP or something like that
<tsimpson> Gnea: * #launchpad
<shovon> Anyone familiar with ATi Radeon HD 4350?
<shovon> I need help installing drivers for it.
<Gnea> tsimpson: I did. It's not there.
<J3ster_> it did work fine between both OS's till i tried to share the drive using linux, from that moment on when placed back into the windows box it is available to view, run but no modify
<Gnea> tsimpson: thanks
<shovon> Either open source or proprietary; I really don't care.
<Xerran1> shovon: I have two 4800 series cards in my place
<shovon> Sweet!
<Xerran1> shovon: I have the Ctalyst 9.7's installe don both
<CaptainCrook> Error: cannot open display: :0.0 <--- ???whats this for?
<Xerran1> installed on both
<p1oooop2> shovon: I dont think proprietart is supported in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  you are either starting an GUI app incorrectly, or have done somthing to confuse/mess up the DISPLAY setting.
<Xerran1> shovon: i have no experience with the open source drivers, i hear they are much slower
<shovon> Xerran1: it works fine right?
<pambrocio>  i just freshly installed ubuntu i remebered that i had to set something to increase the open file limit for my eclipse installation to run with out any glitches
<FloridaGuy> anyone have a canon pixma ip2600 printer working? in ubuntu
<Xerran1> shovon: yes
<shovon> Xerran1: But now the problem is, I want to install it offline.
<pambrocio> just need the command to dtermine the current open file limit for these machine
<shovon> Xerran1: using the installer from the ATI site.
<p1oooop2> pambrocio: ahh, yes... SWAP
<Dr_Willis> FloridaGuy:  check http://cups.org to see how well that is supported.
<FloridaGuy> k
<J3ster_> Dr_Willis - to share it i needed to use root, what happened when i did that was it changed the owner
<p1oooop2> !swap | pambrocio
<ubottu> pambrocio: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<pambrocio> tnx
<p1oooop2> I think that should help you
<tonsofpcs> how do i force fsck on reboot?
<jedc> LinuX2half, you cant run firefox-3.0?
<jedc> LinuX2half, try alt + f2, then firefox-3.0
<bucky> pambrocio: you mean this http://help.eclipse.org/help33/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/tasks/tasks-88.htm
<jedc> LinuX2half, if that works you can right click on the applications menu, then edit menus, and add firefox-3.0 as a menu item
<Xerran1> shovon: Download the latest Catalyst package, sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-7-x86.x86_64.run...Finally, reboot the computer and type "fglrxinfo" in terminal top check if it is installed correctly
<tonsofpcs> [pre-mount fsck, etc]
<p1oooop2> tonsofpcs: run the kernel in recovery mode
<jedc> pambrocio, i dont think there is a limit on open files
<pambrocio> yup
<Xerran1> shovon: i have the package on usb key
<pambrocio> thats it jedc
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  you can set up samba to share a ntfs filesystem (IS it ntfs?) but you must mount the NTFS with the proper options to allow non-root users to access it.
<p1oooop2> actually.... there kind of is
<p1oooop2> if you have very little RAM and no SWAP that is
<pambrocio> jedc: need the command to determine the current limit for this machine
<smacktalk> what's the best way to get vnc wrking between two ubuntu systems?
<docgnome> kay so I'm trying to set up my compose key to work like it used to. compse key + u u used to produce the u with the two dots above it but now it produces this thing Å­
<skato4554> hola
<CaptainCrook> Dr_Willis, what about this one? Aug 14 23:31:50.492 [warn] Command-line option 'firefox-3.5' with no value. Failing.
<Xerran1> hwy
<Xerran1> hey
<p1oooop2> smacktalk: pulseaudio, perferably
<bastidrazor> tonsofpcs, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<pambrocio> i think there was an article that stated the default open file limit is 1024
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  no idea.
<skato4554> xerran q onda
<p1oooop2> !pulseaudio | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<J3ster_> Dr_Willis - Im not interested in sharing anymore, i just want to remove any permission that linux put on that NTFS drive so that it can be useful again.
<Xerran1> skato4554: I don't speak spanish mate :P
<p1oooop2> smacktalk: basically, it can transfer audio from one machine to another
<skato4554> ok
<migg137> where can i find drivers for my toshiba laptops little touch sesitive buttons? thanks
<Xerran1> Hola and a few curse words are all i know
<glicks> hi excuse me, does anyone know why occasionally for seemingly no reason my mouse scroll wheel stop scrolling fire fox up and down and instead magnifies the screen when i scroll?
<p1oooop2> skato4554: sorry, only english here :D
<Dr_Willis> J3ster_:  linux diident put one there.. You MUST mount the ntfs drive with the proper options.  you dont set permissions with chmod/chown, you MUST mount it properly.  example fstab line for my windows drive -->    /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<skato4554> =O
<glicks> i dont know why it does that or how i get out of it so i had to reboot several times
<skato4554> =(
<jedc> pambrocio, sorry, i dont know it, i didnt even know there was a limit
<gartral> migg137: thats HID stuff, you might find it in keyboards under system>preferences
<migg137> gclicks, maybe your super (or windows) key is pressed down
<LinuX2half> jedc, I just update my firefox so it can be a single browser,
<p1oooop2> glicks: I think you might of pressed a button accidentally
<p1oooop2> glicks: I agree with ming137
<p1oooop2> *migg137
<glicks> p1oooop2, how to get get rid of that mode
<LinuX2half> jedc are you saying that firefox 3.0 still exist, meaning its not being overwritten?
<smacktalk> pulse audio?  I need to get vnc working..Virtual Network Computer
<p1oooop2> glicks: you need to configure compiz
<smacktalk> virtual network computing
<smacktalk> like rdp
<p1oooop2> glicks: there's a util in the softwares
<Darael> !vnc | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<glicks> i see
<p1oooop2> welll guys, it seems I have to go
<bucky> pambrocio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903015   <- this one?
<p1oooop2> later
<jedc> LinuX2half, yes, it shouldnt be, it is a different package
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking LinuX2half  did some weird things to his firefox.
<Xerran1> I'm totally in love with Evolution Mail...the simplest install from backup ever and it kicks the pants off anything i have used in windows.
<pambrocio> yup thats the one now i just need the console command to see if it works
<pambrocio> ahh got tnx for the help guys it ulimit
<pambrocio> thanks again
<lancerocke> im missing a bunch of keys for my 'sources' i have  a list of them. is there any way i can create a 'key file' instead of adding all of them manually?
<LinuX2half> I'm just happens to update my browser using update manager and the browser combined, I thought its overwritten
<jedc> pambrocio, cool, says unlimited for me
<LinuX2half> I added the source and add the keys so I can update the security updates
<pambrocio> i think its ulimit -n to determine the max open files
<br34l> *pheew* just uninstalled all compiz packages, hoping that solved the freeze reason
<shovon> Is anyone familiar with a Linksys USB Wireless Adapter?
<Xerran1> br34l: compiz seems really unstable to me
<dragon> what's the best Video editor for Ubuntu?
<Xerran1> kdenlive
<megamanx1978_> Does anyone know much about cedega?
<Xerran1> dragon: kdenlive
<Darael> !best | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jedc> LinuX2half, try typing firefox-3.0 into a terminal, if it launches then you have both
<pambrocio> tnx again it woks
<shovon> Cinelerra
<shovon> dragon: Cinelerra
<sagaci> !cedega | megaman1978
<pambrocio> works
<ubottu> megaman1978: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dragon> Darael: that really helps :|
<LinuX2half> the problem is when I'm loading a video it stop loading or the site started to get all slow.
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<dragon> Xerran1, shovon: thanks
<Dr_Willis> dragon:  claify your needs perhaps.
<Darael> dragon: well, if you really want an opinion, I agree with shovon
<lancerocke> im missing a bunch of keys for my 'sources' i have  a list of them. is there any way i can create a 'key file' instead of adding all of them manually?
<br34l> Xerran1, i think it really is for me ^^
<br34l> *bad
<LinuX2half> jedc, I typed in firefox-3.0 and a shiretoko browser pops up
<Xerran1> br34l: looking at it in wiki now
<shovon> dragon: yeah, what ubottu said.
<shovon> dragon: no problem.
<Xerran1> br34l: This is only my second week in sticking it to BILL :P
<dragon> Dr_Willis: I wish to combine 4-5 videos sequentially, and then cut it at different positions and end up with a format reasonable for youtube or streaming otherwise.
<shovon> Is anyone familiar with a Linksys USB wireless adapter?
<LinuX2half> jedc so does it mean that firefox is mixed with shiretoko?
<megamanx1978_> Does anyone know if cedega uses direct x10 yet and if not then when?
<br34l> Xerran1 xD
<sagaci> LinuX2half: same thing except different branding
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  check the cedega homepage perhaps?
<Xerran1> br34l: so Cinelerra is better than kdenlive?
<megamanx1978_> I did
<megamanx1978_> It dont say
<shovon> br24l: some people might hate Cinelerra.
<Xerran1> br34l: It looks more professional
<shovon> br24l: Just give them both a try.
<ctmjr> shovon: linksys usb300n
<TDJACR> I changed my password the other day. GDM no longer works, and I need to use startx. I also need to unlock my kering on every login. I changed my pass back, no difference. Any ideas? I really want gdm working again
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  i would guess thats a NO then.
<LinuX2half> So basically I have one browser but with a different branding?
<br34l> Xerran1 actually, i dont know..im just using gnome
<shovon> ctmjr: works flawlessly?
<routinepursuit> So I have a fujitsu lifebook p1510d bluetooth shows in dmesg but not in hciscan. Any ideas?
<ctmjr> shovon: only with ndiswrapper
<gartral> routinepursuit: is there a switch on the machine?\
<dragon> Here's more about my original question: I wish to combine 4-5 videos sequentially, and then cut it at different positions and end up with a format reasonable for youtube or streaming otherwise. What will be the best video editor to accomplish this task?
<megamanx1978_> I also tried the cedega channel but it is dead
<Xerran1> br34l: I meant Celerra looks more professional than kdenlive
<leachim6> yo
<ziroday> LinuX2half: firefox and shiretoko are completely different.
<Xerran1> *cinelerra
<leachim6> how can I find out how many bytes-per-inode a partition has?
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  you might want to totally remove both and reinstall them.
<Darael> LinuX2half: Not exactly... you have two versions of one browser, with eack version having different branding
<routinepursuit> yes controls wifi and rf  but no love
<leachim6> ziroday: no they're not...
<leachim6> ziroday: they are the exact same browser, shiretoki is the codname for firefox 3.5
<megamanx1978_> Which is faster ubuntu+cedega or win xp?
<Darael> ziroday: What do you mean? Shiretoko was the development codename for firefox 3.5
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:   the normal ubuntu way is to have the 2 totally seperate.
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  depends on the game.
<leachim6> megamanx1978_: native XP will ALWAYS be faster
<ziroday> leachim6: sorry I thought he was referring to something else
<leachim6> ziroday: haha, don't be sorry :)
<Darael> megamanx1978_: It also depends on the computer and the state of the XP install :P
<leachim6> ziroday: happens to the best of us
<leachim6> Darael: good point
<leachim6> let's assume we're talking about a fresh install
<gartral> megamanx1978_: ubuntu+wine 1.1.27
<leachim6> definitely XP
<Darael> leachim6: Indeed
<leachim6> so anyway, how can I find out how many bytes-per-inode a paritition has?
<migg137> anyway to boost up my volume... i notice ity was a bit louder in my other os (windows)? thankyou
<TDJACR> I changed my password the other day. GDM no longer works, and I need to use startx. I also need to unlock my kering on every login. I changed my pass back, no difference. Any ideas? I really want gdm working again
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<gartral> TDJACR: what method did you use to change your password?
<megamanx1978_> I was guessing ubuntu+cedega becouse of windows bloat but I was just curious
<LinuX2half> so, should I uninstall shiretoko or firefox?
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  it totally depends on the game.
<LinuX2half> will this cause any problems with they both installed together?
<TDJACR> I forget if it was passwd or About Me in GNOME
<leachim6> LinuX2half: well shiretoko is the one in the ubuntu repos...
<TDJACR> gartral: ^
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  i would remove both and start from ground zero.  If you can even manage to remove both.
<leachim6> why does ubuntu do it like this...
<leachim6> it's so confusing
<gartral> TDJACR: try rebooting into recovery mode and setting your password with sudo passwd <username> <password>
<Dr_Willis> leachim6:  they kept the 2 seperate so people are not forced to upgrade to 3.5 I run both at the same time with no problems.
<Dr_Willis> leachim6:  would you rather them not even bother to have 3.5 in the repos at all?
<megamanx1978_> How about ubuntu+cedega vs Vista same thing?
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i find that 3.5 is faster than 3.0.12 everyday for every task given
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  with wine the speeds/comaptibilty of the games.. depends very very much on the exact game.
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: I have both.  However, I use both too. :3
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  i cant tell the differance.    :)
<gartral> Dr_Willis: heh, my system is a "special" child
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  i got the google chrome for linux - being tested out now..
<leachim6> Dr_Willis: haha, that's not what I mean, I think that way is good...I mean not having official firefox 3.5, but "shiretoko" instead
<leachim6> Dr_Willis: it breaks facebook chat because of the useragent
<Dr_Willis> leachim6:  theres other disrtos that did it the same way. I have no issues with it using the name Shiretoko.
<LinuX2half> So after I've remove both of the browsers I run update manager or just install firefox/shiretoko again?
<Dr_Willis> leachim6:  facebook works here.. we were just testing it in  anothe channel.
<TDJACR> gartral: Didn't work
<Dr_Willis> leachim6:  and thats facebook being badly programmed.
<bjangles> how do I permanently change my ethernet MAC address in Ubuntu?
<gartral> TDJACR: log in, backup, reinstall
<bjangles> I found a thread in the forum but the instructions are defunct
<leachim6> Dr_Willis: agreed, and I fixed it as well, with a workaround
<megamanx1978_> What things should I look for in a game to decide which to use
<AJ1> does anybody know how to use ext3grep?
<leachim6> come on
<bjangles> most of the commands don't work and a lot of the config files it references have changed
<leachim6> can nobody help me with this simple request?
<Dr_Willis> bjangles:  its just an ifconfig command..   toss the command in rc.local perhaps.
<leachim6> how do I find out how many inodes per block a paritition has
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/how-to-change-mac-address-of-your.html
<pheonix> #kde
<leaf-sheep> megamanx1978_: Dual boot or start playing linux-based games.
<pheonix> join #kde
<LinuX2half> Dr_Willis, should I remove or completely remove them?
<Darael> pheonix: try "/join #kde"
<leaf-sheep> megamanx1978_: Speaking of games, I think I should play Yo Frankie.  I downloaded it few days ago but never got around to play it. :0
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  i would totally remove  them. :)
<pheonix> yep
<pheonix> got it
<CaptainCrook> anyway to cancel a terminal command that is running
<CaptainCrook> ?
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  ctrl-c ?
<CaptainCrook> ok
<gartral> leaf-sheep: it barely runs on my 2.2 ghz C2D with 8400 gfx card and 3 gigs ram
<zeltak> anyone know if midnight commander has an irc channel? i cant find one with googling
<megamanx1978_> And yes I know cedega is based off wine but isnt there a few things that makes cedega work different?]
<gartral> zeltak: midnight commander is a file manager
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  mosta ll the games i try work fine with wine. I dont use cedega any more
<zeltak> yeah i know :) i was wondering if they had an irc channle (like #ubuntu)
<LinuX2half> Dr_Willis so should I install the 3.5.3 shiretoko or firefox-3.0?
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  i wouldent even bother with 3.5 unless you need it.
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  3.0 is the default/normal one to use.. so install it first - check that it works.
<Darael> LinuX2half: You'll get 3.5 with Karmic in October anyway.  Probably.
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: I have both.  It does not bother me.  It's useful having two browsers to keep things separate (eg, work and play) or whatever your reason is.
<Dr_Willis> Darael:  i think thats a defianatly
<megamanx1978_> Are there any linux games as good or close to as good as the windows games?
<leaf-sheep> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 69 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  depends on the games you are refering to.
<Darael> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep: well, that settles that then!
<IndyGunFreak> i really like urban terror, beyond that though, i don't game
<Pete6> hey all
<LinuX2half> Dr_Willis so should I install a different browser?
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  check out http://en.djl-linux.org/   its a gpl-steam-like front end to get quite a few games easially
<jeffrey_> ubuntu has this awsome ability to mount an ssh server as a drive, but my question is howdo I accomplish this through the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  i would install the default firefox that comes with ubuntu.. and make sure its working.
<migg137> how do i install Gtkmozembed? my screenlets manager tells me i need it
<Pete6> Hey can i ask q's here? or is that spaming here?
<Dr_Willis> jeffrey_:  the 'sshfs' command i think
<megamanx1978_> By as good I mean graphics and gameplay depth
<leaf-sheep> !sshfs | jeffrey_
<ubottu> jeffrey_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<megamanx1978_> Ty for the link
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  both those are vage and subjective terms. :)
<jeffrey_> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep, Thanks!!
<leaf-sheep> Pete6: Just bomb away the questions.
<Pete6> All i wanna no is that I have desktop effects any step by step thing to look at anywhre?
<leaf-sheep> !ccsm | Pete6
<ubottu> Pete6: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<megamanx1978_> And as far as windows games go I mean games like Spore and Sims 3
<pheonix> can i ask questions related to kde in this channel
<Darael> Pete6: system->preferences->a[[earance
<Darael> ^^ignore!
<Darael> pheonix: you'd be better off in #kubuntu really...
<leaf-sheep> pheonix: #kubuntu would be best solution -- but yeah you can ask here too.
<pheonix> ok
<megamanx1978_> Dr Willis does the games in that link have deb packages?
<LinuX2half> But the update manager will bug me about updating my manager to 3.5
<Pete6> Sure butttt "desktop effects could not be enabled "......
<LinuX2half> I mean the browser
<Pete6> and under hardware drivers i got nothing..zip..
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  some do some dont. that tool does not use the package manager system - it isntalls the game on a per user basis. so some of the games are newer/up to date then the ones inthe repos
<soreau> Pete6: Pastebin the output of 'compiz-manager' from your terminal
<migg137> pete6, i had that error in one of my old desktops... i believe your graphics card is not supported by the advanced effects
<soreau> ! paste | Pete6
<ubottu> Pete6: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ivoz> can anyone tell me a ballpark figure on how much space a standard ubuntu installation takes up?
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  'widelands' is  a popular game right now. sort of a slow paced RTS game
<Dr_Willis> Ivoz:  under 2gb.
<Dr_Willis> Ivoz:  definatly under 5gb. :)
<megamanx1978_> I dont have to compile or do complicated command line stuff do I?
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  for what?
<Darael> Ivoz, Dr_Willis: I believe the recommended requirement is 4GiB, so it'll be less than that.
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/  has some good reviews
<Pete6> Im waaaaaaaaaay 2 noob for this stuff lol sry for wasting your time
<pheonix> i just wanted to know how to change desktop wallpaper in kubuntu
<LinuX2half> There seem to be an extension missing from my browser
<Dr_Willis> Pete6:  gott get video card drivers going to get 3d effect..  you dont need 3d to learn the os. :)
<oldude67> pheonix, right click on desktop and go to preferences
<LinuX2half> I remember its ubuntu -somthing
<Ivoz> When 9.10 comes out, the desktop cd will just be able to upgrade my installation, right?
<LinuX2half> I think its called ubuntu modification
<Pete6> right how do i get the drivers ...where and stuff...
<oldude67> phoenixz, desktop settings sorry
<Pete6> and junk
<pheonix> i went there but was unable to understand the settings
<pheonix> what should be the wallpaper type
<Darael> Pete6: system->adminstration->harware drivers?
<oldude67> down at the bottom it should say get new wallpapers click on it.
<Dr_Willis>  apt-cache search firefox | grep ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> firefox-ubuntu-it-menu - Firefox extension for a quick browse of Ubuntu-it community
<Pete6> dareal ya its empty blank ...now what?
<Dr_Willis> Pete6:  whats your video card?
<megamanx1978_> For DJL
<pheonix> oldude67: r u there?
<Pete6> there somthnig i can type in termanial to determan
<routinepursuit> Anyone have a Fujitsu lifebook P1510D?
<oldude67> pheonix, yeah
<bastidrazor> Pete6, lspci | grep VGA
<raydarluvr> AH! I cant get my Ubuntu machine to connect to my Windows home workgroup. Help!
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978_:  it pays to talk in full/compleete sentances. :)   I have a hard time rembering my own name.. much less following fraggmented conversation. DJL installs the game.. makes it idiot proof (more or less) on a per user basis. try it and see.
<oldude67> pheonix, under desktop settings at the bottom is a box you can click on and it will take you to kde wallpapers that you can download and use.
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  you did chane the work group in /etc/samba/smb.conf to be the workgroup you need to connect to?
<carnavour> ver
<jshriver> Greetings again
<pheonix> oldude67: ok
<oldude67> pheonix, find it?
<raydarluvr> Dr._Willis, I'm a n00b and dont really knbow how to do that in Ubuntu
<jshriver> Has anyone here succesfully record sound using a Mic or line in under ubuntu?
<psi-jack> Curious. does Ubuntu 8.04 LTS have backports from 9.04 or later, stable?
<detrix> How do I get ubutnu to upgrade firefox from 3.0 to 3.5??
<jshriver> I'm kinda shocked at how frustrating it is to do something so simple, and I've been using linux since '96
<jshriver> detrix: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  edit as root the /etc/samba/smb.conf file - ner the top it defines the default work group. Im not sure this is needed.. but i always do it to prevent any quirks
<jeffrey_> you guys are awsome, sshfs worked perfectly for what I needed :D
<megamanx1978_> I am trying to install djl
<jshriver> or just grab a copy from the website and manually install
<detrix> jshriver: thanx
<mac_v> !ffe3 | detrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffe3
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  also using the gnome file manager - give it the full path to the share the first time.
<Pete6> intel corp 82845G/gl (that it?
<mac_v> !ff35 | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<docgnome> anyone have any idea how to bump up the size of japanese fonts in ubuntu?
<jrib> jshriver: unmute the appropriate input devices in sound mixer in the panel/ alsamixer in the terminal then select the appropriate input in gnome-sound-recorder or whatever
<pheonix> oldude67: i got that and installed one wallpaper but it has not changed my desktop wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  ie --> smb://servername/sharename/
<jshriver> I think a big problem I'm having is pulseaidio
<detrix> mac_v: thanx to you to
<jshriver> alsamixer just lists 1 thing PulseAudio "mater"
<jshriver> er master
<oldude67> pheonix, you have to click on the drop down arrow by the wallpaper it is using and change it to the one you installed.
<Ivoz> does ubuntu live cd have any software to do a hard disk image backup?
<pheonix> oldude67: got it
<LinuX2half> Thanks for the help, bye
<oldude67> pheonix, cool
<psi-jack> Ivoz: You mean, like dd? I believe so.
<pheonix> oldude67: thanks
<jshriver> Ivoz: yup dd over a ssh tunnel
<dragon> is cinelerra not available through the Ubuntu repositories?
<jrib> jshriver: try alsamixer -c 0
<jshriver> Ivoz: this is what I use
<jshriver> dd if=/dev/hda bs=8M count=128 | ssh account@second.box.com dd of=/dev/hda bs=8M
<Ivoz> jshriver, just locally onto another hdd, and sorry, dd?
<psi-jack> Does Ubuntu 8.04 LTS have backports from 9.04 or later, stable?
<Dr_Willis> dragon:  dosent look like it.
<raydarluvr> ???
<jshriver> remove count and you can change bs to anything or leave it out
<Pete6> So is that card info good enough for effects? Intel corp 82845G\GL
<Darael> dragon: No - you need to add its repository, but the website provides a package that will do that for you.
<dragon> Darael: alright, thanks
<jshriver> jrib thanks
<Hilikus> how can i search for a particular pattern of files but with more than one pattern. i want to find *.a and *.so. i tried find -iname but it doesn't take more than one pattern afaik
<Ivoz> Hilikus, | ?
<jshriver> Ivoz : then dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/targetdrive/disk.img
<jrib> Hilikus: search /where/?
<Hilikus> no, i tried that
<Hilikus> Ivoz: ^
<Hilikus> search? never heard of that. i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> regular expressions have some sort of 'or' syntax.. but i dont rember it off hand for find.
<jshriver> if is the drive you want to copy, of= points to where ever you want the image to be saved
<jrib> Hilikus: no, where are you searching
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: i think its | but i don't think find -iname takes a regexp
<jshriver> or if you want to copy 1 drive to another same size drive then "dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/target"
<Pete6> Ok to simplfy my prob...I dont think i have the proper drivers..infact in my hardware drivers window..i have nothing at all
<Hilikus> jrib, does it matter?? /usr/lib/ but that's not relevant. i want to find more than one pattern
<Pete6> i want effects..where can i download drivers
<raydarluvr> Dr. Willis I have no idea how to do what yuou are saying
<FireFly10> Hi people I suddenly find that I can't unlock my taskbar. Is there anyway to fix that?
<psi-jack> Oy... Will no one answer about Ubuntu 8.04?
<Hilikus> i tried ls -R but it doesn't really recurse
<jrib> Hilikus: yes, since there may be a better way.  Anyway, probably easier to just use -o (see man page)
<mac_v> FireFly10: did you check in gconf
<FireFly10> mac_v: new to this
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  try http://www.softpanorama.org/Tools/Find/find_mini_tutorial.shtml   they mention quoteint the regular exporession and some --regexp option
<FireFly10> mac_v: can you explain?
<mac_v> FireFly10: ok... in terminal > enter "gconf-editor"
<FireFly10> ok
<Joe_> l
<mac_v> FireFly10: without the quotes
<FireFly10> command not found
<psi-jack> Ubuntu 8.04 IS LTS meaning Long-Term-Support, riiiight? ;)
<Darael> FireFly10: try alt+clicking and dragging it.
<oldude67> Pete6, what version of ubuntu are you running 9.04?
<Darael> psi-jack: yup
<jrib> Hilikus: if you really want to use -regex then you have to end up escaping parentheses and pipes... looks ugly
<jshriver> jrib: still no luck.  Everthing is unmuted. I tried using line-in and Mic . When using the mic input I can hear my voice over the speakers. But nothing records.
<FireFly10> Darael: not working
<psi-jack> Okay then. Does LTS also mean it will be kept reasonably more up-to-date with backports for newer software, or more just for bug fixes in existing software?
<jrib> jshriver: fwiw I use "capture 1" on one machine
<Hilikus> jrib:  :S thats true
<zeltak> hi. when you add your own words to aspell (IE "add environment to dictionary option when right clicking) where is it stored? how do you back that up on a comp upgrade?
<jshriver> jrib: sorry dont understand? what is capture 1
<jrib> Hilikus: you can probably mess with regextype but yeah -o is easier
<mac_v> FireFly10:  gconf-editor               < this should work
<jrib> jshriver: the input device I select
<Darael> psi-jack: LTS means it'll get security and stability updates for 3 years on desktop and 5 on server, no more than that.  i.e no new versions of stuff, really.
<FireFly10> mac_v: command not found
<jshriver> jrib: from gnome-sound-recorder?  the input just says Capture, doesn't let me pic anything else like alsa or pulseaudio
<ctmjr> Hilikus: your trying to find every file ending in .so and .a ?
<Hilikus> ctmjr: yes
<psi-jack> Darael: I see.. Well then.. For desktop, not really too much worth using then, is it? heh
<Hilikus> jrib: i'll try -o
<Darael> psi-jack: though enabling the -backports repository would change some of that.
<FireFly10> is there a simple file to check?
<ctmjr> Hilikus: try this locate *.so *.a
<FireFly10> or a simple way to unlock it
<Hilikus> i dont want to use locate
<Immo_Phagg> Herro
<psi-jack> Darael: Ahhh, so there are backports, just not official?
<FireFly10> where dose kde keep file related to kicker
<Darael> psi-jack: In a large business environment, where stabiliy is key, then LTS releases are worth it on the deskop.
<Immo_Phagg> Who wants to go see District 9?
<FireFly10> can I use a dcop command?
<mac_v> FireFly10: that is the command , to check the file , it should work , you are using Ubuntu right?, check the command ,
<Darael> psi-jack: they're official, just... different.  It's complicated.
<Hilikus> jrib: awesome -o did it
<Hilikus> thanks jrib
<FireFly10> its kubuntu with all gnome items removed
<psi-jack> Darael: Heh.
<Darael> !backports | psi-jack
<ubottu> psi-jack: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mac_v> FireFly10: try #kubuntu for help
<FireFly10> I did
<Immo_Phagg> Is it true that ubuntu was invented by South Africans?
<FireFly10> Mark Shepard I think
<psi-jack> Yeah, right now, I'm dealing with no X, because I had a wonderful ext3 filesystem corruption issue, and X won't even start anymore because it can't find the basics of fonts, fixed.
<mac_v> !ot | Immo_Phagg
<ubottu> Immo_Phagg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Darael> Immo_Phagg, FireFly10: Mark shuttleworth, actually
<Immo_Phagg> South African, yes?
<FireFly10> psi-jack: user JFS it rocks
<bucky> Immo_Phagg: yes.. in District 9
<FireFly10> Darael: that's the one
<psi-jack> FireFly10: No thanks, I'll go XFS before JFS.
<FireFly10> ok
<FireFly10> ok well thanks, sort of
<raydarluvr> Dr_Willis: raydarluvr:  ie --> smb://servername/sharename/  <===  WTH?  I dont know how to do this.  Baby steps please?
<psi-jack> FireFly10: I had corruption issues with JFS REAL quick\.
<jshriver> any other pointers, still not recording even though I can hear my mic on my speaker
<Immo_Phagg> Are there any ops in here?
<jshriver> and everything is unmuted
<Ivoz> if i have a hdd with 125gb free, and i want to resize to give say 30gb for a linux installation, is there any chance the repartitioning could corrupt it?
<Hilikus> Ivoz: yes
<jshriver> Ivoz: yes, but gparted is pretty stable.  But still possible
<Ivoz> Hilikus, know what sort of chance?
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  you enter that in your gnome file manager address bar.. same as you would in the windows address bar in its file manager
<mac_v> !ask | Immo_Phagg
<ubottu> Immo_Phagg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<user101> what should I do for this error ?  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found
<jrib> jshriver: don't know then, check bugs.ubuntu.com for hints with your card
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  where it says 'location'
<Hilikus> Ivoz: it has never happened to me, but it might happen. if the power goes out in the middle or something
<raydarluvr> Dr_Willis, I did but it could not resolve it.
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  perhaps hit the little notepad icon thats  there?
<jshriver> Ivoz: if the drive is windows, I would defrag it to make sure the data is all clumped together, then use gparted in Ubuntu live to resize the free space.
<NemesisD> hi all. i recently abandoned emerald, i ran gtk-window-decorator --replace. it seems to be loading most of my gtk themes fine except the window border != the window border shown in the appearance prefs, just some funky blue border instead
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  ahh. that sounds like a deeper issue then.
<Hilikus> Ivoz: just backup whatever you need badly, chances are nothing will happen
<TheLinuxMoron> can anyone help me find out why my sound is gone?
<Dr_Willis> !find findsmb
<ubottu> File findsmb found in manpages-zh, samba-doc, smbclient
<Ivoz> I've defragged it pretty heavily I tihnk
<psi-jack> Darael: One of the reasons I was asking about 8.04 is because I'm planning to use eBox, or at least, try it out on several of my servers, and see how well it works out for my needs with my servers, interlinked with my desktop.
<raydarluvr> Could not display "smb://servername/sharename/".  <-- what I get
<psi-jack> Darael: And I dunno if eBox has ebox-desktop for 9.04
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  you may want to install the smbclient package and see if the 'findsmb' command even sees your network/shares/workgroups
<Hilikus> Ivoz: still, you should have backups even if you don't repartition.
<Hilikus> if you don't have anything THAT important, go ahead, gparted is pretty stable
<Ivoz> ok
<Hilikus> i would say 99% chances nothing will happen
<Hilikus> but the thing is if something happens don't blame us
<raydarluvr> I think I have the SMBCLIENT installed. How do I run findsmb?  I know I'm a pain in the arse
<Hilikus> there IS a chance, wheather you take it or not is your call
<Ivoz> might go and copy the 100gb of stuff on here... -_-
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  open a terminal type 'findsmb'
<raydarluvr> That easy huh?
<TheLinuxMoron> anyone?
<raydarluvr> :)
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  'learn, think, do, enjoy'
<GavinMcG> Hi all! I've managed to get Xubuntu (Jaunty) working for me pretty well on a home server. I copied my iTunes Music Folder files directly to /home/other_user/music, and am using Subsonic to serve them. I've noticed that I have some files that I'd like to clean up. They are all named "._SONGNAMEHERE" and are in the same directory as their respective songs. Is there a way to delete each of these files starting with ._ in each subdirectory 
<TheLinuxMoron> Can anyone help me figure out why my sound is gone?
<NemesisD> ok update: if i do metacity --replace, the windows look fine but no compiz effects
<raydarluvr> I get...
<raydarluvr>                                 *=DMB
<raydarluvr>                                 +=LMB
<raydarluvr> IP ADDR         NETBIOS NAME     WORKGROUP/OS/VERSION
<raydarluvr> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot3> raydarluvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> NemesisD:  that makes sence since that command disables compiz.
<NemesisD> Dr_Willis: why does gtk-window-decorator not use gtk's window borders?
<mac_v> GavinMcG: #xubuntu for xubuntu help
<oldude67> !pastebin | raydarluvr
<ubottu> raydarluvr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<paissad-hp> hi
<Dr_Willis> NemesisD:  no idea.   i always install  fusion-icon and let it handle the changeing of the manager/decorators.
<GavinMcG> mac_v: I have a hard time believing the issue is that specific.
<Ivoz> paissad-hp: HI!
<paissad-hp> everytime i reboot my laptop, the level for the volume Master is at 0, mute
<paissad-hp> how can i change that ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advan,ce
<NemesisD> Dr_Willis: i stil have compizconfig on here, would that interfere with it?
<loyx> hello
<Dr_Willis> NemesisD:  if you turn off compiz with metacity --replace then compiz isent running..
<toothdecay> Hi all, just would like to see what you guys do as far as playing movie files in browser. I'm using totem at the moment, but just tried VLC's mozilla plugin with no luck. Is this broken for anyone else?
<NemesisD> Dr_Willis: i mean to get fusion-icon
<TheLinuxMoron> dr_willis: would you know perhaps what i can check to see why I lost sound to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> NemesisD: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, run fusion-icon
<mac_v> GavinMcG: there is no app in Ubuntu called Subsonic
<loyx> toothdecay: isn't there an mplayer plugin that accomplishes that sort of thing?
<NemesisD> k trying that now
<Dr_Willis> TheLinuxMoron:  No idea on sound. Ive not had to troubleshoot sound in ages
<GavinMcG> Quick question: I need to delete files whose names match a pattern (specifically, starting with ._) from all subdirectories of a specified directory. Is there a quick way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> GavinMcG:  use of the 'find' command and its -exec option normally.
<GavinMcG> mac_v: No, but my question had little to do with that except for contextualizing.
<toothdecay> loyx, yes I tried that one also, but it crashes firefox everytime I try and load up a video
<GavinMcG> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll take a look
<TheLinuxMoron> dr_willis: yeah it was fine and I booted up today and nothing.. I check control on sound and it seems fine.. could it be a nvidia issue I wonder?
<raydarluvr> Dr_Willis, here's what I get when I run findsmb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253497/
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  so in short.. its finding nothing. :) youdont even have samba running on the local machine
<raydarluvr> I though Samba was running  ?????
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  the samba service is not installed by default.
<Dday> When is Ubuntu goign to update firefox to 3.5?
<user101> what should I do for this error ?  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found
<Dr_Willis> Dday:  its allredy in the repos..  it will hbe default ion the next release.
<ubuntu> Hi everyone, I installed "Radeon HD 4850 (1GB)(3DDR)" on my "Media center 2005". I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. The driver installation was 100% done. I activated the driver from"Hardware Drivers" then reboot. when I tried to activated "Visual effects " I got this message  " Desktop effects could not be enabled"!! Can anyone help me??  Thank you.
<firecrotch> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dday> Dr Willis how do i update my 3.0 to 3.5?
<Dr_Willis> Dday:  see the factoid the bot gave.. You just install ff3.5 and keep both .
<docgnome> anyone know to make japanese fonts anti-alias? they don't appear to be
<Darael> ubuntu: you'll need to reboot for the driver to start working.
<raydarluvr> Dr. Willis, I have the File Folder Ssharing Service (Samba) Running.  Not same thing?
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  no idea.   try making  empty dirctory on yoru desktop and shareing it.
<ubuntu> Darael thank you. I did reboot 3 times, but no luck.
<bthompson> received this error when trying to sync /var/www
<bthompson> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1524) [generator=3.0.5]
<psi-jack> Okay.. So, I have a gigabit switch and gigabit NIC, but my switch is showing only 100mbit connection, not 1000mbit. Is there something I need to be doing to get it to go up to 1000?
<ctmjr> ubuntu: run this in a terminal fglrxinfo then after that glxinfo | grep render
<loyx>  i've been having a major problem with wine and I've been trying to get it to work on 3 different distros, but the result is the same: I get lots of black flashes, delay, and usually prints this error: "err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winecfg.exe" failed, status c0000094
<loyx> " this error seems to be a problem with alsa. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<neil_d> I have a new install of Ubuntu.. but the sound recording isn't working :(  I can play sound though :)
<loyx> did you try oss
<raydarluvr> <== is hosed.
<docgnome> anyone? japanese? ugly fonts?
<raydarluvr> <== figures he'll have to go back to winders
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  or send dome time learning linux basics and the ubuntu training book/guide.
<Dr_Willis> !training | raydarluvr
<ubottu> raydarluvr: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  i canjust enter the path to my windows server here.   could be some odd issue on the lan.
<ubuntu> Thank you ctmjr, this what i got: 1) sudo fglrxinfo= display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ubuntu> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<ubuntu> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4850
<ubuntu> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1.8673) 2) glxinfo | grep render =direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ubuntu> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4850
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raydarluvr> I had all my peers in the workgroup seeing each other at one time, but I cant get it back
<raydarluvr> I dont have a domain.  So server doesnt apply to me
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  with samba - somt times its best to just go read the 'using samba-doc' and learn all the ins and outs of it. and stop relying on  layers of front-ends and  'user friendly added layers'
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  i just use it for a home lan here.
<raydarluvr> There are user friendly added layers? Docs?
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  this is linux.. theres more docs then you can shake a flashdrive at.
<Darael> raydarluvr: in samba on a workgroup, server means the machine hosting the share... but I guess you got that.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  thers like 3 BOOKS on samba in the 'samba-doc' package..
<raydarluvr> ::::looking for samba docs::::
<neil_d> I have a new install of Ubuntu.. but the sound recording isn't working :(  I can play sound though :) can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  i normally install the samba server on my linux box', enable the home shares.. set the workgroup.. and then it all works. :) takes me all of 5 min perhaps...
<ctmjr> ubuntu: add this to the bottom of /etx/X11/xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/m4ae7de3d
<raydarluvr> Dr. W...  I wish  knew how to do all that
<docgnome> hrm.
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  one step at a time and learn the basics/fundamentals..  you edit  /etc/samba/smb.conf as root user using a text editor.. 'gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<Dr_Willis> raydarluvr:  if thats total 'voodoo' to you - well its time to learn linux basics first. :)
<raydarluvr> I've been forced in to emersion. BAsics and setting this up at same time.  ACK!
<Dr_Willis> editing a text based config file - is class1, hour 1 linux  info. :)
<ctmjr> ubuntu: then restart X or log out then back in
<raydarluvr> Where are the samba-doc books at?
<GavinMcG> Dr_Willis: Thanks, it worked. Used `sudo find [path] -depth -name [pattern] -delete`
<MrAlexandro> i might have gotten this wrong, but can i install ubuntu on a SD card 4 to 8 gb of size and expect a fast stable performance?
<heo> How can I replace a match "WORD" in all files of a dir-tree?
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  you could - but ive not seen many machines that can boot from a SD card. and  it will put a bit of wear on the sd card.  It willbe slower then on HD also..
<firecrotch> MrAlexandro: performance will largely depend on your SD card reader
<MrAlexandro> firecrotch aha:D thought so!
<MrAlexandro> cause i only have a standard integrated one
<Dr_Willis> heo:  ive seen the 'gres' script  used for replacement in files befor. (learned it from this book/url) --> http://books.google.com/books?id=m4ZzElQZxcoC&pg=PA51&lpg=PA51&dq=gres+awk+script&source=bl&ots=ZPS6qNi5kT&sig=fqC4BXz_2IumKtWMQdI_y2D8d5A&hl=en&ei=LUCGSpnUL4yOMc7tiNwL&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=gres%20awk%20script&f=false
<dehqan> good day every body,how can an app be uinstalled with removing it's package in var/cache/archive ?
<Dr_Willis> dhendrix:    clarify what you mean.
<firecrotch> dehqan: apt-get purge packagename   will COMPLETELY remove a package, including its config files
<di||itante> dehqan: dpkg --purge packagename
<Darael> dehqan:
<client05> AIA.....
<client05> BLEH KNALAN GA
<Darael> dehqan: the package in the cache remains by defaule, you have to purge it or clear the cache for it to go.
<MrAlexandro> firecrotch but will i be able to launch that sd on most new computers? lets say i make the installation and create two parittion on the sd card, will that be a pocket installation? cause drivers are already well integrated in the ubuntu release. do you understand my quesiton?
<ubuntu> ctmjr, should i use: /etc/init.d/restart x
<Wiseman> Can anyone help me get Half Life 2 up and running?
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  SD card readers can be rather -- problematic...  on wome machines
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Wiseman
<ubottu> Wiseman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MrAlexandro> Dr_Willis but it is faster than usb right?
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis: been there.  no help.
<ctmjr> ubuntu: try it see if it works
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  never noticed..   My USB disrto's are quite speedy.. but they alsu use the sysetm ram  as much as they can. a 'normal' installto a sd card may be slower in fact then a usb type 'live cd' type install
<MrAlexandro> hmmm, ok
<MrAlexandro> i dont know why, but i love testing and finding out about different ways of installing os
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  i have several laptops with built in sd readers.. and none can boot from them.
<MrAlexandro> oh
<dehqan> Darael: in synaptic there is 2 choice remove anda remove completely what is the diffrenece ?
<MrAlexandro> Dr_Willis i already have ubuntu slackware vista and xp in quad boot so i do not need a second ubuntu:D
<Dr_Willis> 'competely remove' = purge all settings.
<raydarluvr> Thanks Dr. Willias for your attemp to help. Too n00b for the room I am I guess
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  you proberly dont need what you got either...
<MrAlexandro> Dr_Willis no but it was fun to set it up with my lack of knowledge
<heo> Dr_Willis: Thank  you.
<Darael> dehqan: remove completely will purge its config files and remove it from the package cache as well as uninstalling it.
<dehqan> thanks have good life bye
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  note that removing a program (even with purge) - will NOT remove the users settings.
<grilld> I upgraded to business internet through comcast and am having trouble configuring my 3 desktops to have both internal and external static ip's
<grilld> can anyone msg me and help?
<di||itante> grilld: why do you want that
<spirosl> hi everyone
<spO> what package program will allow me to download all the files off a launchpad directory?
<grilld> so i can point my domain to the specific ip's
<spirosl> I've just recently installed ubuntu and let me say that it's fantastic!
<Dr_Willis> spO:  if you can figure out the ftp server/path they are using . you could use wget
<grilld> and 1 of my machines will be a web server
<di||itante> grilld: do you have 3 static public ips from your isp?
<grilld> 5 actually
<Fox> anyone know a good cheap place to host a small business website?
<grilld> i have all the settings
<grilld> just need to know what files to edit
<spirosl> i reinstalled windows VISTA and then UBUNTU on a dual boot scenario and if i can get ubunto working correctly then I'll bugger off Windows all together
<di||itante> then you should only have one ip per box
<toothdecay> what linux fps's are the most active out interest?
<di||itante> not 2
<grilld> so i don't need to configure an internal ip as well?
<di||itante> no
<grilld> editing /etc/network/interface?
<di||itante> grilld:
<di||itante> however, I hope you are using a firewall
<grilld> yes
<di||itante> ok
<spirosl> so can i ask you guys , how can i determine if all of my devices on my laptop have been detected correctly
<spirosl> and do you prefer rythmic or amarok as a music player
<di||itante> so each bos will get a different ip that your isp gave you... they will all be on the same sub net and have the same default gateway
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i want to try the fish shell.  i'd like to make it the default for one terminal and have bash the default for another.  is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> toothdecay:  savage2 is fairly active last i tried it.. then theres several based on the  GPL'd quake engines
<grilld> yes
<grilld> can you query me please di||itante
<di||itante> grilld: youre set then
<spO> i cannot install karmic package from launchpad  on a jaunty system ?
<Dr_Willis> toothdecay:  http://en.djl-linux.org/?q=node/20   has a list of popular games also.
<di||itante> ?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  mixing release packages - is nota good idea
<Fox> Anyone know a good cheap place to host a small business website?
<spO> how do i download all the files,  the dsc and the tar files from a launchpad release site?
<toothdecay> Dr_Willis, thanks! I'll check this out, savage2 looks interesting!
<spirosl> anyonw know about how X / GNOME initialise on UBUNTU..
<spirosl> the only thing i found wrong with it
<Dr_Willis> toothdecay:  that one is comercial. but it has like a 2 hr demo thing..   Theres other free FPS out.
<Dr_Willis> toothdecay:  i suck at all of them  :)
<spirosl> is that when it initialises for a split second i can see some graphics on the screen that are only a few pixels in length
<spirosl> and then the logo is brought up
<spirosl> im wondering if there is a way i can make it initialise properly
<toothdecay> Dr_Willis, haha I'm not expecting to do to well myself!
<spO> git clone https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/sabnzbdplus/0.4.11-1ubuntu1   does not download all the packages
<Dr_Willis> spirosl:  the video card  is intiilzing you mean and you see a little  bit of gfx junk?
<bazhang> spO, that's not supported here, and is a really bad idea
<Dr_Willis> spirosl:  if thats your biggest problem..  count yourself lucky. :)
<spirosl> Dr_Willis, yes ... is there a way to resolve it?
<moonlight> i need help seting dual screen in my pc
<Dr_Willis> spirosl:  no idea. Im not to worried about seeing the card 'initilize'
<spirosl> i'm guessing there are other compatibility issues but i'd like to log them and fix them one at a time
<sikhst0rm> Does an easy way exist for a newbie to install kubuntu dualboot with vista on raid 0 setup? (winvista already installed)
<Murphy> hi
<bazhang> !xrandr | moonlight
<ubottu> moonlight: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Cerrdor> Error: Breaks exisiting package 'flashplugin-installer' conflict: flashplayer-mozilla ( )
<Dr_Willis> spirosl:  its a driver  thing most likely.. so will depend on the driver/card/driver version/kernel version..
<Darael> sikhst0rm: look at Wubi
<spO> i am trying to install the current version of sabnzbd, but i forgot how to do it
<Cerrdor> how can I remove the mozilla
<Murphy> i have a question..
<Darael> ubottu: tell sikhst0rm about wubi
<ubottu> sikhst0rm, please see my private message
<sikhst0rm> roger
<Dr_Willis> WUBI wont work with windows on a RAID i think.
<Immo_Phagg> Berzerker!!!!!!!!!!
<spirosl> Dr_Willis, all i know is that i've instaled 9.04 and it seems to be working fine with my video card... so you think i should now go through all of my hardward and use the recommended drivers from each manufacturer.. my laptop is a HP laptop.
<Darael> Dr_Willis: oh.
<spirosl> Im also used 2.6 i believe
<Murphy> i want to change from linux Mint to ubuntu, and i made the best experiences with elyssa(which is basing on 8.04)
<Dr_Willis> spirosl:  i see such artifacts every so often  then they vanish next driver releaee, and perhaps come back..  its  not worth loseing sleep over.
<sikhst0rm> u sure Dr_Willis
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, keep it on topic
<Murphy> what do you mean? is it the same with ubuntu=
<Murphy> ?
<Immo_Phagg> Where is Berzerker
<Berzerker> bazhang, can you ban Immo_Phagg please.
<Berzerker> he's been nagging me for a while.
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, No idea, not the problem of this channel
<Dr_Willis> sikhst0rm:  i think i saw this mentioned yesterday in here abotu wubi and raid..  i personally NEVER use or reccommend using wubi.
<Immo_Phagg> No I have not Berzerker
<Immo_Phagg> I need you to hear me out
<spirosl> Dr_Willis, OK.. so what's my next plan... what should i do now? aside from using this great OS? should i go through each device to make sure its found and using the correct driver
<Berzerker> whatever it is, I don't care.
<bazhang> Berzerker, join #ubuntu-ops please
<Murphy> ah, forget it..
<Immo_Phagg> Unban me from ##mac before my mac explodes
<Immo_Phagg> I need mac os assistance
<Immo_Phagg> Don't be so heartless
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, stop with the offtopic
<Immo_Phagg> Ok
<sikhst0rm> Dr_Willis so wat shud i do?
<Dr_Willis> sikhst0rm:  if you want to test out ubuntu. use it in virtualbox.
<spirosl> virtualbox is fantastic in Windows and on Ubuntu
<sikhst0rm> i want to kinda use it but have it on dualboot and i dont nkow much about raid setups but mines is raid 0 (got it like this when i first bought it)
<spirosl> best alternative to VMWare and VirtualPC
<binMonkey> is it possible to have different default shells on two different terminals?
<di||itante> binMonkey: not with the same user, but you can with different users
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:   'default' shells are set on a per user basis..but you can launch termianls with differnt shels via the comman dlineif you wanted
<Dr_Willis> alias xterm-csh 'xterm -e csh'   (i think)
<spO> the version of sabnzbd that is currently installed is an outdated one
<spirosl> sikhst0rm, Raid 0 is one drive isn't it maximum space?
<docgnome> Anyone using urxvt? I'm trying to set the font that it uses for japanese text and having no luck
<loyx> has anyone here ever tried linux unified kernel?
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: thanks.  does that command have a man page?
<spO> why for does jaunty have an outdated sabnzbd?
<bazhang> spO, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  what command?
<moonlight> ubottu: i get this mesg Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+768, DFP-0: 1024x768 @1024x768 +0+0' (Mode 1024x1536, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spirosl> bazhang, what do you mean by rolling release?
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis:  dlineif
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  you could set up gnome-terminal with different  configs also.
<bazhang> spirosl, things dont get added when they are updated immediately
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  reread what i said without the typos.
<Dr_Willis> command line IF you wanted
<spirosl> bazhang, can you add the 'testing' source like you do in debian?
<Darael> spirosl: each release gets only security and stability updates - no major version changes.
<spirosl> i see
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: ooooh.  thanks.
<spO> i don't know why for i have to use outdated software
<bucky> binMonkey: type sh   and see which shell that give you
<spirosl> thanks for your explanations
<bazhang> spirosl, there are backports, proposed and PPA
<spirosl> I'm come from a heavy windows background
<sikhst0rm> spirosl it is..
<bazhang> spirosl, but those are at your own risk
<spirosl> and I'm starting to use linux / ubuntu to increase my skills for the corporate sector
<sikhst0rm> spirosl it uses 2 drives as one for max space no backup
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  check out gnome-terminals session feature also.
<Xerran1> spirosl: that makes two of us but were doing the right thing and sticking it to BILL :P
<pepee> hi
<spirosl> sikhst0rm, anyway of resizing existing partition?
<pepee> i can't start firefox 3.5
<di||itante> binMonkey: whats your goal?
<spirosl> hah
<pepee> it says "The application has been updated but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run."
<bazhang> pepee, from the apps menu, or the terminal
<bazhang> pepee, how did you install firefox 3.5
<binMonkey> dillitante:  i read about the fish shell and i'd like to try it.  but i'd like to have bash available at the same time.
<spirosl> I was going to start with CentOS (which would have been better in my current circumstance) but I found ubuntu fantastic!
 * Dr_Willis wonders if this is anotehr case of a user some how 'upgrading' their FF3.0 to FF3.5 some how...
<adrian__> hello
<pepee> but sqlite3 (v 3.6.10-1ubuntu0.2) is installed
<pepee> bazhang, aptitude
<adrian__> how can i check what type of terminal i am using at the moment?
<adrian__> on linux
<bucky> binMonkey: make a program launcher on your desktop and have it open which ever shell you want
<bazhang> adrian__, on ubuntu?
<di||itante> binMonkey: Ok, so when you want to use fish, just run it, or make it your default and run bash as you like
<Dr_Willis> adrian__: echo $TERM   you mean?
<aaron_> Hey anyone in here run ubuntu amd 64 version?
<pepee> sqlite3 --version        3.5.9
<Dr_Willis> aaron_:  yes. a great many people use 64bit ubuntu
<adrian__>  Dr_Willi: yes, that is it
<adrian__> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot
<aaron_> i'm having problems using the java plugins for firefox
<bucky> binMonkey: drag the icon from the menus for terminal and right click on it to make it launch which ever shell you want
<binMonkey> dillitante:  i'd have to chsh every time, though, right?
<spO> what version are you guys using of sabnzbd?  are you guys using 0.4.9 or 0.4.11 ?
<aaron_> it gives me this error
<aaron_> This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:
<aaron_>     * Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)
<aaron_>     * If you do not have java installed you may download it here.
<aaron_>     * To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages.
<FloodBot3> aaron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  you can easially set up gnome-terminalto have a different 'session' for each shell you wish to try
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: thanks.  i'm trying to find that option right now.
<binMonkey> bucky: thanks.
<aaron_> any help
<bazhang> spO, sabanzbdplus? 0.4.9 for jaunty
<Dr_Willis> aaron_:  you did install java?
<spirosl> do you guys know of any tool / applet which i can use to log the amount of WAN traffic on my network so I can keep track of my network usage?
<aaron_> yes i did
<pepee> :(
<Dr_Willis> aaron_:  i normally 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' to get java and more..  HOW did you install it?
<bucky> binMonkey: TIMTOWTDI  like Dr_Willis says you can go into Edit->Profiles on gnome terminal and set up different profiles
<pepee> i renamed ~/.mozilla
<bazhang> spirosl, track and shape? there is trickle
<spirosl_> do you guys know of any tool / applet which i can use to log the amount of WAN traffic on my network so I can keep track of my network usage?
<spirosl_> i did a silly thing and clicked on my mobile broadband connection again which tried to reestablish the connection :
<spirosl_> :(
<di||itante> spirosl_: I use my router for this, I have many machines so the only way is really the router
<Berzerker> spirosl_, add the system monitor applet, right click it > preferences > then check network
<di||itante> Berzerker: but thats lan and wan
<spO> can we make a package so that i can run karmic packages on jaunty system?
<Berzerker> di||itante, ok?
<spirosl_> Berzerker, where do i find the applet?
<binMonkey> bucky: IGOT IT!!!  thanks for the help, guys.
<spirosl_> found it
<di||itante> Berzerker: I think he wants to track wan usage presumably to make sure he wont exceed some cap
<spirosl_> yes correct
<binMonkey> bucky: what is timtowtdi?
<bucky> spO  sure.. build a new deb from the karmic source, dsc and diff files
<bucky> spO  it's called a back port
<di||itante> spirosl_: then the net applet will not give you an accurate reading
<bucky> binMonkey: There Is More Than One Way To Do It
<Cerrdor> Berzerker, for the new flashplayer.DEB pkg you need to uninstall flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree
<Cerrdor> incase anyone else comes in with the same issue
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> thanks
<Cerrdor> but now mozilla is goin good again
<Cerrdor> thanks for all the heelp
<Berzerker> anyone use xchat here?
<bazhang> Berzerker, yes
<di||itante> Berzerker: a little
<Geoffrey2> I'd previously set up several folders to be shared with my laptop...can someone remind me what configuration file on the server lists what folders to share?
<Berzerker> bazhang, any way to disable the tabs for the networks?
<web5|org|ua> where is partitioning ? can't find it !
<neil_d> trying to get the microphone going... can anyone help?
<Berzerker> bazhang, so that alt+number works for only the channels
<di||itante> Geoffrey2: did u use nfs or samba
<Darael> web5|org|ua: Gparted? it's under system->administration on a live CD, but will need installing on a full install.
<Geoffrey2> nfs
<bazhang> Berzerker, in prefs channel switcher? not sure as I dont use tabs with xchat
<bucky> Berzerker: put your cursor over the border next to the chat window until the cursor becomes a <-> and push it over
<di||itante> Geoffrey2: look at /etc/exports
<Berzerker> bucky, uh. what?
<emanux> is there a GUI for brasero?
<Berzerker> web5|org|ua, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Darael> emanux: yup.
<Geoffrey2> di||itante, there it is, thanks :)
<bucky> Berzerker: put your cursor over the border next to the chat window until the cursor becomes a <-> push down on the left mouse button and push it over... like drag and drop
<Berzerker> web5|org|ua, then it's under Administration
<web5|org|ua> Darael: aha, thnx
<spO> i think jaunty is too outdated to be "cool"
<Berzerker> bucky, I don't think you understood my question lol
<binMonkey> bucky: i went one better.  i set one launcher with --command fish and the other normal and now it's EXACTLY how i wanted it.  thanks!
<Berzerker> bazhang, what do you use?
<web5|org|ua> Berzerker: thnx
<bucky> Berzerker: you want to get rid of your channel pane?
<spO> i would like to use karmic, but it won't install correctly
<Berzerker> bucky, no I want to get rid of the network tabs
<Berzerker> bucky, so that only the channels appear
<emanux> Darael: i mean just like nero?
<bazhang> spO, #ubuntu+1 for karmic help/discussion
<bucky> Berzerker: what's a network tab?
<Berzerker> bucky, like it says "Freenode" and gives messages about it
<Berzerker> bucky, it acts like a channel
<bazhang> Berzerker, not sure how that is done, xchat docs or a visit to #xchat perhaps
<Darael> emanux: I don't know; never used Nero.  I'm sure there's a Brasero GUI under applications->accessories or maybe sound+ideo.
<Berzerker> bazhang, yeah I'm there asking. they're kinda dead though lol
<bucky> Berzerker:  you have tabs like firefox?
<tcpip_mrb> quick question if I download ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso, will I get WUBI installer with it?
<skyler_> how do i change my default audio player, it was movie player, but i got potamus, and i only want to use movie player for movies so i can listen to music at the same time
<Berzerker> bucky, no but similar.
<Immo_Phagg> Berzerker
<Darael> tcpip_mrb: yup.
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, stop it
<Berzerker> tcpip_mrb, you should, but why not just install it from boot?
<Berzerker> bazhang, ignore ftw.
<bucky> Berzerker: that's in jaunty?
<Immo_Phagg> What did I do
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, you're offtopic
<Immo_Phagg> All I said was Berzerker that's not offtopic
<Darael> Immo_Phagg: but you're going OT now, aren't you?
<Berzerker> bucky, yeah
<tcpip_mrb> thanks Darael Berzerker : I dont like partitioning
<bazhang> Immo_Phagg, you have a support question? ask the whole channel dont target one user
<Immo_Phagg> ok
<leaf-sheep> Berzerker: I don't think that's possible since all channels are connected to the "Freenode" server.  That's just me.  Don't hold me on it though, but I'm very certain.
<bucky> Berzerker: i don't have tabs
<Berzerker> leaf-sheep, the way Linkinus on OS X does it is hide the tabs but shows server messages when they come in in the current open channel
<bucky> Berzerker: is it a tab or a window pane
<di||itante> Berzerker: does not seem to be possible in Xchat. I use irssi and that does what you want. I can tab through channels only and they may be on numerous servers
<leaf-sheep> Berzerker: Check the XChat scripts or ask in #xchat.  I think this is trivial matter... Customizing to your likings, but then again, I do the same thing... customizing to my likings. ;)
<Berzerker> brb
<spirosl_> OK all
<spirosl_> thanks for your help!
<spirosl_> I'm off now so I'll catch up with you later! Enjoy spirosl
<Berzerker> it works!
<emanux_> Darael: when i open brasero, it open nautilus browser
<di||itante> Berzerker: how did you do it
<binMonkey> thanks for the help, guys.  have a good night.
<Bearshare> Hello
<emanux_> i want some GUI that show the size of all files to be brun
<bazhang> Bearshare, hi
<Berzerker> di||itante, Preferences > channel switcher > uncheck "open extra tab for server messages"
<Bearshare> how are you
<Berzerker> although it kinda sucks.
<Dr_Willis> emanux_:  i tend to use k3b for my burning needs
<Bearshare> What is this room, #you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<di||itante> Berzerker: so now you dont see any server tabs, only channel tabs?
<bazhang> emanux_, k3b is great for that
<emanux_> ok, im using ubuntu :)
<bazhang> Bearshare, ask in #freenode NOT here
<Berzerker> di||itante, yeah but it's kinda half-assed. it combined the server tab with the first channel lol
<emanux_> i mean gnome
<emanux_> i know is great
<bazhang> emanux_, thats okay k3b runs great in gnome
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  actually i think the msgs go to whatever channel you are in.
<emanux_> really?
<di||itante> Berzerker: hmmm, so youre getting server messages in the channel
<bazhang> emanux_, of course
<emanux_> so i can install k3b in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> emanux_:  yes.. trivial
<Berzerker> di||itante, yeah
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install k3b emanux_
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis, possibly. someone version me and test it
<emanux_> trivial? means hard to install?
<di||itante> Berzerker: thats not so bad if the server is quiet
<Berzerker> yeah
<bazhang> trivial = super easy
<Kittykis> k3b is wonderful
<Berzerker> it does do it in the channel you're in
<di||itante> Berzerker: Have you sued irssi
<emanux_> ah ok will try to install
<di||itante> used
<Bearshare> I have an eee-pc running Ubuntu and I want to know how to get my webcam and mic working with it?
<Berzerker> di||itante, irssi? like terminal based? no thanks lol
<Bearshare> mind you they are built in
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  i perfer WeeChat these daysover irssi. :) and irssi over xchat
<di||itante> Berzerker: oh, ok :-)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC Bearshare
<Bearshare> Why won't you just help me here
<Xerran1> Bearshare: curious do you have ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix?
<emanux_> installing k3b.... :)
<Dr_Willis> Bearshare:  they would just be pasteing the instructions at that site most likely
<emanux_> will give feedback later
<Bearshare> I have ubuntu 810
<Dr_Willis> My webcam and mic work on my AAO with the Ubuntu netbook remix,
<Dr_Willis> Bearshare:  You might with to upgrade to a newer release then.
<Bearshare> I cant
<Bearshare> I dont have memory space
<Dr_Willis> 'memory space ?
<Bearshare> I can't upgrade to the newest 904
<Bearshare> disk space
<bazhang> Bearshare, what version of eeepc
<Bearshare> I have this tiny eee pc 701
<Dr_Willis> Put it in a flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> 2gb flash drive can run the UNR ubuntu release.
<bazhang> Bearshare, works fine for me, same model
<Bearshare> maybe you have more disk space
<Bearshare> Cuz my eee pc came with a built in webcam and mic, but I can't toggle them
<bazhang> same model same disk space Bearshare
<Bearshare> What's the deal
<Bearshare> 4 gigs?
<Berzerker> bearshare...
<Berzerker> why can't I see bearshare's messages
<Dr_Willis> the hardware drivers/features for the older releases are not  going tobe as good for the netbooks as the newer relesases
<bazhang> Bearshare, did you read the link?
<Berzerker> bazhang, only person I have ignored is immo_phagg. :P
<Bearshare> yes
<bazhang> Berzerker, leave it alone please
<Bearshare> who's a phagg?
<bazhang> Bearshare, keep it on topic
<Bearshare> Yeah so how much hardrive space did you start off with bazhang
<bazhang> Bearshare, same exact amount
<unknownmosquito> anybody mind putting their /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom on pastebin for me? I lost the original :(
<Bearshare> which is
<mg1118> hello
<Dr_Willis> !find 10-wacom
<ubottu> File 10-wacom found in xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<mg1118> hi
<mg1118> who you?
<leaf-sheep> !ubuntu | mg1118
<ubottu> mg1118: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<unknownmosquito> Dr_Willis, I'm not in Ubuntu, but I need to compare what I have to Ubuntu's version
<Velt> I have a gutsy install that I inherited, it has not been totally updated.  Gutsy is no longer supported so I can't update it.  Would it be a problem to go directly to Hardy without a fully updated Gutsy?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. you can update/upgrade from one release to the next.. but with that many upgrades - it may be risky
<di||itante> Velt: if the upgrade script allows it it should be ok
<Velt> I'm only trying to go from 7.10 to 8.04, I am not interested in Intrepid or Jaunty.  Update-manager seems OK with it, guess I'll give it a shot.
<di||itante> Velt: go for it
<Velt> Alright, thanks.
<di||itante> Velt: make sure to pay attention to any terminal messages, sometimes you get important instructions that need to be followed on a significant in place upgrade
<Dr_Willis> di||itante:  too late. :)
<di||itante> Dr_Willis: yeah, oh well
<Dr_Willis> di||itante:  get their answer and run away..... :)
<di||itante> Dr_Willis: lol
<di||itante> brb, getting a midnight snack
<Berzerker> lol it's 2AM
<pepee> who can help me with firefox?
<pepee> i have updated ffox to another repo, but it's the same
<Dr_Willis> 'to another repo' ?
<leaf-sheep> What package does Ubuntu use to check Gmail (AND use notify-osd) for notifications?
<geekmaster1> hi all. im trying to install something from .deb but its greyed out http://www.imagebam.com/image/d5002c45494641
<di||itante> Berzerker: early morning snack
<damo221> how do i make X forwarding over ssh possible? it says /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: You're downloading something from debain site?
<leaf-sheep> debian*
<damo221> i want the ssh connections to share x
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, yes and or getdeb
<Dr_Willis> damo221:  you did  use 'ssh -X remotemachine' ?
<damo221> Dr_Willis: yes
<di||itante> leaf-sheep: in the ssh command add the "-X" option
<Dr_Willis> damo221:  also the ssh server has to have that fetarue enabled.
<Dr_Willis> damo221:  dont confuse -x with -X either :)
<pepee> Dr_Willis, from another repo
<di||itante> leaf-sheep: and in the server config you need to enable it too
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, if i try to install pidgin from synaptic it says its going to uninstall 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  why not yuse the ones in the normal ubuntu repositories?
<leaf-sheep> di||itante: Thanks for... that information?
<pepee> i do
<damo221> ssh -X <remotemachine>
<damo221> doesnt work
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, i cant install the same package from 'getdeb' either
<damo221> when i try to run an X app
<pepee> but nothing work
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: Are you trying to update to latest Pidgin?
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, im trying to get pidgin on there period. its gone
<di||itante> damo221: the server has to allow it from the sshd_config
<leaf-sheep> di||itante: You want damo221 :)
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  uninstall teh firefox's you got installed from 'whever' enable the normal repos - reinstall firefox.
<di||itante> oh
<di||itante> leaf-sheep: thanks
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: Have you checked this out? http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, yes
<pepee> i installed the karmic version of sqlite3, but didn't worked
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, i did that
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, "leaf-sheep, if i try to install pidgin from synaptic it says its going to uninstall 'ubuntu-desktop'"
<bazhang> pepee, no wonder
<damo221> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<damo221> Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  sounds like you got things all goofed up if you are mixxing up different  release packages..
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: Removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove your system.  It's a metapackage.  You could install ubuntu-desktop again afterward.
<bazhang> pepee, installing /mixing different versions leads to this
<Gnea> damo221: did you remember to configure gdm to allow remote connections?
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  i would say start uninstalling whatevber  you 'tried' and then install the normal packages.
<pepee> look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7772350
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: I'm not sure why it would want ubuntu-desktop removed.  Unless you did something.
<damo221> Gnea: probably not
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, 'Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed'
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-desktop gets 'removed' whenyou do somthing that removes/changes one of the meta-packages it depends on.
<di||itante> damo221: are you the same user on the server and remote?
<damo221> di||itante: no
<di||itante> damo221: thats the issue
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, libpurple0: Depends: libgstfarsight0.10-0 but it is not going to be installed
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: Install pidgin, not libpurple0 ?
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, pidgin: Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed
<damo221> di||itante: i have to set up an account for each person i want to access X ?
<Xerran1> anyone using hddtemp?
<di||itante> damo221: I dont know, I dont think so but I dont know how to do it otherwise
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, 'http://www.imagebam.com/image/16240545494839'
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: What happened to pidgin though?  How did it end up uninstalled?
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, http://www.imagebam.com/image/16240545494839
<Dr_Willis> You got to have a user to 'ssh -X ' to ..... i thought
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, i dunno. i updated and it uninstalled pidgin
<di||itante> damo221: your local xserver is having an issue with trying to run a program as the suer on the server side
<di||itante> user
<pepee> Dr_Willis, bazhang yes, i installed ffox 3.5 without uninstalling ffox 3.0...
<Dr_Willis> Err.. you DID isntall the ssh server?
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: Try "sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade" to ensure there are no problems so far.
<pepee> but it seems that there's a way to solve this
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  i also installed ff3.5  with FF3.0 on  Jaunty with no hassles.
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, thats what i did and it removed pidgin
<bazhang> pepee, that does not matter, it will reinstall anyway; your problem is mixing karmic and jaunty
<damo221> Dr_Willis: i am connecting from one user on the client, to a different user (who exists on the server)
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  im not sure what the origianl 'problem' was you tried to fix.. that you ended up breaking things worse.
<Dr_Willis> damo221:  ya got to tell the ssh command the user to connect as  .
<Berzerker> you can install FF3.5 and FF3.0 side by side because they are different packages.
<di||itante> damo221: on another topic, do you really want numerous people sshing to the sam account on a server?
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: What's in your /etc/apt/source.list?  You have bunch of PPA/Repos in there?
<psi-jack> How can I burn the Ubuntu ISO to CDR through cli, like cdrecord?
<bazhang> pepee, remove what you had, get rid of karmic repos; though at this time you had better back up as who knows what has been in terms of damage
<Dr_Willis> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 428 kB, installed size 876 kB
<pepee> bazhang, no, i don't think so, i tried with karmic packages after installing  ffox 3.5
<damo221> di||itante: i want to be able to ssh from one box to another, with different accounts
<pepee> i have not karmic repos
<Berzerker> !wodim | psi-jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, i guess
<Berzerker> fail bot
<ectospasm> damo221: what are you trying to do with ssh?
<bazhang> pepee, that is your problem most certainly. karmic and jaunty mixing
<pepee> bazhang, look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7772350
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X  username@hostname
<Jeah> Is anyone here especially familiar with the "pioneers" package and game?
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: You enabled main, universe, restricted, multiverse, and third-party software in Software Sources?
<Dr_Willis> !info pioneers
<ubottu> pioneers (source: pioneers): the Settlers of Catan board game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-4 (jaunty), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, yes
<di||itante> damo221: hmmm I just did it and it worked for me
<Jeah> Dr_Willis: not the question... do you happen to know much about it?  I'm having a weird problem where not even my computer players can connect to my local game
<damo221> di||itante: try opening an X app
<di||itante> damo221: yes it works for me
<damo221> :(
<di||itante> damo221: hang on
<leaf-sheep> geekmaster1: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  You could remove that.  Also, you could continue and remove it.  Afterward, install ubuntu-desktop again.  However, any package (that links to ubuntu-desktop) you removed after clean installation might be reinstalled again.
<spO> can i change group  elite2  to user2   in my groupfile?  how do i change the group name and also change the group of all the files that had the previous group to the new group?
<pepee> well, thanks guys, i'm going to install ffox 3.0 again
<geekmaster1> leaf-sheep, ok
<geekmaster1> brb
<Berzerker> pepee, what's the problem?
<pepee> bye people
<Dr_Willis> I still wonder what it is with people breaking firefox all day long....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<psi-jack> man.. wodim/cdrecord doesn't give a progress of it's burning. heh
<psi-jack> Hmmm.. Wait.. Did Ubuntu 8.04 have LVM support during installation?
<pepee> Berzerker, ffox 3 has problems with flash...
<Dr_Willis> I have no problems with Firefox 3 and flash here.
<psi-jack> Did/does/
<Dr_Willis> I think its more of a 'flash has problems'  with everything....
<di||itante> damo221: I think at some point I modded my ~/.Xauthority file
<leaf-sheep> psi-jack: Not likely.  Unless you're using alternative disc during installation for LVM support.
<leaf-sheep> psi-jack: And encryption support.
<psi-jack> Oy...
<ectospasm> leaf-sheep: it depends on what you mean by encryption support
<psi-jack> And the 8.04.3 alternate install was only available to download via torrent. GRR!
<leaf-sheep> ectospasm: cryptsetup, I believe.
<di||itante> damo221: mkxauth is still useful for transferring .Xauthority information to remote login sessions so that the user can display remote X clients on the local host without too much trouble.
<Berzerker> pepee, not on mine lol
<di||itante> damo221: do some googling, youll figure it out
<ectospasm> leaf-sheep: yeah, that's for disk-level encryption.  IIRC the full version of Jaunty will install ecryptfs and set up your private directory for you
<di||itante> damo221: Im sorry I done remember the details
<pepee> well, i'm f***ed :(
<bazhang> pepee, watch the language
<pepee> oh sorry
<pepee> thanks guys
<pepee> bye
<leaf-sheep> ectospasm: Does not that only encrypt a private directory (eg ~/Private) as opposed to a full-system encryption?
<ectospasm> leaf-sheep: yeah
<Lark007> hi, i'm having problems installing archived files that depend on each other.
<ectospasm> leaf-sheep: ecryptfs has advantages over block-level encryption, read the ecryptfs FAQ
<ectospasm> leaf-sheep: but as with anything, there are tradeoffs
<leaf-sheep> psi-jack: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<jmite> does anybody know of a gnome app that is equivalent to verve in XFCE or the KDE3 launcher app?
<jmite> something in my panel that I can enter commands into without a terminal window
<psi-jack> leaf-sheep: Poifect, thanks.
<ectospasm> jmite: ALt-F2 doesnt' do what you need?
<psi-jack> leaf-sheep: I didn't want to have to use the "alternative" method of installing lvm support into Ubuntu's live desktop installer method, pain in the arse. Unless that method's the only way to enable striping properly.
<Dr_Willis> jmite:  or gnome-do,  i though i saw some command linein the panle applet at one time.. but its proberly not installed by default
<ectospasm> LVM is separate from RAID, LVM doesn't do striping, does it?
<jmite> ectospasm: I'm looking for something that docks into the panel, and that is a little more friendly with commands that aren't necesarrily programs "ie compiz --replace"
<psi-jack> ectospasm: Umm, yes it does does.
<di||itante> jmite:RC on the panel > add to panel > launch application
<jmite> Dr_Willis: that's a good idea,I'll check out gnome do
<psi-jack> ectospasm: It does striping actually rather quite well for software volume management approaches.
<leaf-sheep> psi-jack: I think you can install lvm on Ubuntu Live Desktop and install it.  I can't be sure but I read something about it once N days ago.  Anyway, I know alternative disk got LVM support.  That's all.
<spO> after i  change my group's name from IAMELITE to user in my /etc/group file,  how do I change all the files on my system to use the new group instead of the previous one?
<psi-jack> leaf-sheep: Yes, I know you can. It's just a pain to do it. ;)
<Dacvak> Hey guys, what's the best way to install Beryl/Compiz?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<psi-jack> leaf-sheep: But, yeah, if it boils down to it, if Ubuntu's alternate installer doesn't let me do lvm striping proper, then I /will/ use the live method manually.
<jmite> di||ante: I have no such app listed. is there a deb I should install?
<ectospasm> psi-jack: I guess I've never looked into what goes on underneath a multiple PV LV
<bazhang> Dacvak, its compiz now, beryl is long gone help in #compiz
<ectospasm> ...especially one that spans multiple physical disks
<tinkers> :tinkers kbkris12
<psi-jack> ectospasm: LVM also has the nice wonderful snapshots capability. ;)
<leaf-sheep> ectospasm: Thanks for the knowledge on ecrypts. :)
<di||itante> spO: find / -gid xxx -exec chown username \{\} \;
<Dacvak> No one is responsive in #compiz. Is Compiz in the standard repo? Can I just apt-get it?
<di||itante> spO: oops, do this
<bazhang> Dacvak, what version of ubuntu?
<di||itante> spO: find / -gid xxx -exec chown username:groupname \{\} \;
<Dacvak> 9.04 64bit
<bazhang> Dacvak, follow the instructions from ubottu above
<Dacvak> Ok
<psi-jack> Curious, anyone here use eBox with Ubuntu 9.04?
<coolyas> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> i keep hearing ebox has 'issues'
<coolyas> ebox??
<psi-jack> Meaning, /an/ eBox server, with /another/ computer running Ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 342 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<Dr_Willis> good descriptiuon eh
<psi-jack> heh
<coolyas> what is eBox
<psi-jack> I'm actually going to check out eBox for one or more of my server boxes, cause of the web management system they have built up for it. Pretty impressive by idea.
<Dr_Willis> Jack in the ebox.
<psi-jack> coolyas: Google it. ;)
<leaf-sheep> !ebox | coolyas
<ubottu> coolyas: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Dr_Willis> its  a remote-admin-gui-web tol thing
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<coolyas> OK
<psi-jack> It just so happends to also nicely integrate LDAP support in place, which is one thing I was really interested in, along with web-based monitoring.
<sudhir584> ojsadokd\
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Just curious, what kind of issues?
<Berzerker> psi-jack, I'm reading problems with it with ubuntu.
<psi-jack> Berzerker: Like?
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  no idea - every time it gets mentioned in here it gets scrreamed about.. :)
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  aparently some breakage in past releases...
<Berzerker> psi-jack, it was one person, and they didn't explain, so no idea lol
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Ahh, well, they just recently released 1.2 not long ago.
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  wait for service pack 1 for it.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: I'm looking into it for home server use, and for work server use, cause our co-lo servers, we're about to be using our own double-redundant ipvs load balancers, and the easier to maintain the better, most of our servers are gentoo-based, and that can be a hassle for large amounts of probabilities for routing.
<Megabyte> I need to ask a question
<Berzerker> !ask | MeditatingFrog
<ubottu> MeditatingFrog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Berzerker> blah
<Horusofoz> Hi - I've managed to install Ubuntu but it keeps losing my resolution every time I reboot. I have installed the Nvidia drivers and changed the resolution through it and saved to the xconfig using sudo but my resolution keeps changing when I reboot.
<Berzerker> !ask | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Dr_Willis starts the  meter for Megabyte
<Dr_Willis> 'go on, how does that make you feel?'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Horusofoz> If it helps the resolution is correct for login screen but reverts to 800x600 when desktop opens :(
<Megabyte> Berberi, Dr_Willis what is the whole if it is something contained in itself, and it doesn't exist in time, and it always change, so it can't be like itself?
<psi-jack> Alrighty.. Well, anyway. Got all my backups I think, done, so I'm off to go install Ubuntu on here.
<Dr_Willis> Megabyte:  it is what it was , and what it will be will always has been.
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, But how can it be, if it is outside of time?
<Dr_Willis> 'zen and the art of system maintance'
<Dr_Willis> Megabyte:  there is no time to be outside of.
<dca> I am not able to Hibernate.. Showing error "Not enough Swap space" I have 500mb of swap space
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, If it isn't outside of time it's not whole, because it is part of something
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, (time)
<dca> Somebody help me please
<harmonic> dca, time to increase your swap space
<Dr_Willis> dca:   you need a bigger swap partition perhaps.
<Dacvak> I'm sorry to bother you guys about this, but could someone tell me how to get that Apple-esque bottom screen toolbar?
<Berzerker> Dacvak, like a dock?
<Dacvak> Yeah
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get install awn
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  one of the many useless 'docks' that exist.
<dca> harmonic: how can i increase swap space
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Dacvak> Should I not get something like that?
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis, u r winnar.
<Dr_Willis> dca:  resize the swap partition.
<Berzerker> Dacvak, if you want it, go ahead. some people despise apple, and therfore, the dock. I find it handy sometimes.
<Dacvak> I'm going for efficiency, not style.
<Dr_Willis> I find the dock get in the way of the more useable gnome panels.
<Dacvak> I don't like Apple, but I'm not biased.
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, yet, if it has no shape, and it is outside of time, because if it was inside time it was part of something, and it can't be like itself, and it can't be nothing, because nothing is, what is "the whole"?
<harmonic> dca, use something like gparted to increase swap partition size. but backup first!
<di||itante> Dacvak: its fine but just eye candy. You need to be running compiz for it to work too
<Dacvak> If it works, it works.
<dca> Dr_Willis: i installed gparted for that.. but not getting that option
<Dacvak> I'm running compiz
<Dr_Willis> dca:  you cant resize partitions that are mounted or in use.
<Megabyte> What *is* this thing, if it can't be whole but it can't be nothing and it can't be something?
<Dacvak> Does it take the place of the bottom toolbar thing?
 * Megabyte is completely confused
<dca> Dr_Willis: okay... let me try it out..
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  they replace the bottom panel normally. or they can auto hide
<Flimflam> Hi
<di||itante> Dacvak: no, but you wont want both, takes up too much real estate
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  gnome-do has a similer feature that has a dock theme that works ok.
<Dacvak> Oh yeah? Where's that?
<Dr_Willis> Install gnome-do check its themes
<Dr_Willis> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<Berzerker> Megabyte, do you...have a question about ubuntu? lol
<Dr_Willis> gnome do's 'shelf' feature shows up things in a dock.
<Megabyte> Berzerker, Is Ubuntu a part of a whole, or something whole?
<Dacvak> Ok, cool. I'll check it out. What was the Apple dock called again?
<Berzerker> Megabyte, Ubuntu is something whole. A whole Operating system.
<dca> Dr_Willis: How much should be my Swap space
<Flimflam> secret
<Berzerker> Megabyte, but it is also a part of a whole of a category.
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  theres several dock apps you can play with. wbar, awn, otheres
<Berzerker> Megabyte, everything is a whole of something, and part of something else.
<Dr_Willis> dca:  depends on your ram.  if yoiu want to hibernet it needs to be  bigger then avail ram.
<Megabyte> Berzerker, If it is whole, it can't be like itself, and it can't be within time, and it can't be anything, and it can't have shape, and it can't be nothing, anything or something...
<Dacvak> Thanks a lot. I'll look into those.
<Megabyte> Berzerker, then "is" Ubuntu?
<dca> Dr_Willis: Thanks Friend
<Berzerker> Megabyte, take your philosophic mumbo-jumbo elsewhere. this channel is for technical questions about using Ubuntu lol.
<Megabyte> Berzerker, well, you could answer me :P
<Megabyte> hahaha
<Berzerker> Megabyte, I could. but I'm not going to because the answer should not be given in this channel.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Megabyte> Berzerker, You have to admit though that I did make a question about Ubuntu, didn't I?
<Horusofoz> Can anyone help with my resolution issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people can some help me, i wish to install ubuntu on a compaq pressario 5410 (very old) however it seems the latest server kernel doesnt work with it, so i am wondering which kernels work for it?
<Berzerker> Megabyte, this channel is for help with USING ubuntu. if you're not using it, then you cannot ask an ontopic question in here.
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  what cpu?/system specs
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis,  whats the command to check that again, forgot
<Bearshare> Stew!
<bazhang> Bearshare, stay on topic
<Megabyte> Berzerker, I see... but it was fun while it lasted :(
<harmonic> Pirate_Hunter cat /proc/cpuinfo and cat /proc/meminfo
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  how can you type a command.. if it wont install the os?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bazhang> Megabyte, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Megabyte> bazhang, I'll leave... I'll just say farewell
<Megabyte> See you, guys
<bazhang> thanks
<ksonnad> First time here--is this open for any questions?
<bazhang> ksonnad, related to ubuntu sure
<Dr_Willis> ksonnad:  yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, it is installed but it had a generic kernel however i updated it to the latest kernel which made the box unable to boot because it said something that it wasnt the right kernel for the box and it needed function 0:6 0:15
<ksonnad> Okay.  There are several bugs in Rhythmbox for Jaunty that degrade its usefulness for me.  They have been fixed in Karmix.  Is there any way I can upgrade to the Karmic version?
<bazhang> ksonnad, wait for karmic release and upgrade
<dca> Dr_Willis: I cannot resize ... there is no free space preceeding :(
<ksonnad> Aside from that option, of course.  =)
<dca> Dr_Willis: Any idea how can i go about
<Dr_Willis> dca:  well you have to resize whats befor it.. then..  and shrink that.. to put some unallocated space ahead of it.
<bazhang> ksonnad, mixing version repos packages is a bad idea and not supported
<Dr_Willis> dca:  backup all imporntant data befor doing filesystem resizeing operations
<dca> Dr_Willis: thanks.. let me try it
<ksonnad> I understand that it's messy.  But I've heard of stuff like apt-pinning and force version in synaptic.  I was just wondering if its possible?
<green> #ubuntu-ir
<losher> ksonnad: if the changes are to the Rmbox source code, in theory you could download that source & compile it. But it would be a lot of work, and not a good project for a beginner. And it might still not work....
<bazhang> ksonnad, lots of things are possible, but you are on your own (ie not supported) at that point, better to find a PPA or check in backports
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, any clue which kernels provide that function
<Dacvak> Oh balls, in messing with the compiz settings, I've somehow managed to disable the ability to drag a window from one desktop to another. Any idea on how to re-enable this?
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  not a clue.
<bazhang> Dacvak, plugin move windows iirc
<ksonnad> losher: What kind of conflicts would that cause with the installed package?
<Narada> hello
<Dacvak> bazhang: What is that?
<bazhang> Dacvak, a checkbox in ccsm
<Dacvak> Oh. I can't seem to find it. I'm still looking, though.
<spO> i have problems activating my fglrx on a custom 2.6.30-4 kernel  .... have any of you sucessfully used fglrx with a custom kernel?
<Horusofoz> Resolution keeps resetting to 800x600 - Anyone ideas (Ubuntu 9.04)?
<losher> ksonnad: no conflicts if you're just compiling & testing. But the hard part will be compiling it. New source might depend on new libraries that are only available in Karmic. In which case you'd be screwed...
<ectospasm> Horusofoz: could be a bunch of things.  Ubuntu may not be recognizing your monitor (I had this problem once because of bent pins on the VGA cable)
<Dr_Willis> dvi monitors are  so much better then vga in this area. :)
<dca> Dr_Willis: Sorry to bother u again.. I have two Ntfs partitions and then the extented partiition where Linux is installed..
<ksonnad> losher: I've tried it once before and run into issues, although I didn't try very hard to solve them.  In any case, that's why I was wondering if there was another way to do it, e.g. apt-pinning or force-version or something....
<dca> Dr_Willis: but not getting any option to shrink the ntfs partitions
<Dr_Willis> dca:  be sure its not in use.. use gparted from a live cd perhaps.. or use windows to shrink the ntfs within windows.
<Horusofoz> ectospasm: Ubuntu has recognised the screen and got me to install the Nvidia drivers. Then I open Nvidia with sudo, save the settings to X Confinguration then reboot and the resoution is reset. If it help the resolution is correct at login screen but reverts once the desktop loads up :(
<losher> ksonnad: the apt tricks mainly work when you want to preserve and old version of something, not a new version from a different release. I'd give up on it if I were you...
<Dr_Willis> dca:  i always use primary partitions.  the  partitions in the 'extended' partition may need extra work/steps to resize it.,
<dca> Dr_Willis: thanks friend...
<zeltak> hi. when you add your own words to aspell (IE "add environment to dictionary option when right clicking) where is it stored? how do you back that up on a comp upgrade?
<ectospasm> Horusofoz: take out all the modes except the one(s) you want in xorg.conf
<syntax> ksonnad i would just use another music program
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  must be in the users home directroy somewhere..   thats all i know :()
<ksonnad> syntax: Unfortunately, it's the only one that incorporates all the features I want.
<losher> zeltak: probably $HOME/.aspell*
<firecrotch> Horusofoz: can you repeat your question?
<ksonnad> losher: Thanks for the advice.  I'll probably beat my head against the wall for a couple hours anyway.  :)
<Horusofoz> firecrotch: When I run Ubuntu the login screen has the correct resolution but it reverts to 800x600 at the desktop
<zeltak> thx guys but i cant find it in the home dir, any other places i should look at?
<dca> Dr_Willis: I am logging off and trying to shrink the partition from windows.. will get back to u ...thanks once again.. :)
<losher> ksonnad: ah, well if it's a headache you want, just install Karmic. And back up your current system before you do it, 'cause you'll need it...
<Horusofoz> firecrotch: I installed the nVidia drivers as ubuntu directed and set the resolution, saved over xorg.conf but it reverts on reboot :(
<firecrotch> Horusofoz: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please :)
<abe3k> hi guys, I was wondering if it is safe to remove the cache folder contents located in the home directory
<losher> zeltak: look again. I have .aspell.en.prepl  and .aspell.en.pws in my home directory...
<ksonnad> losher: Well, I do have an empty partition....maybe I will.  ;-)
<Horusofoz> ectospasm: Ubuntu is installed on a portable drive to use in various systems. If I remove all other resolution option will it cause issues when running on other screens?
<ectospasm> Horusofoz: yes, it will, so my suggested is invalid for your use
<zeltak> wow that strange...im using kubuntu if that matters but cant find them. are they at the root home dir?
<firecrotch> Horusofoz: Probably
<lars> join #kubuntu
<abe3k> guys, I was wondering if it is safe to remove the cache folder contents located in the home directory
<zeltak> thx i dont think its a kubuntu issue though
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  when right clicking aspell? aspell is a cli app here....
<Dr_Willis>  theres the users .aspell.conf file also
<zeltak> well i assumed its aspell. its the default spell checker in all gnome apps i sue
 * Dr_Willis is checking the aspell docs with 'man aspell' and 'info aspell'
<Horusofoz> firecrotch: http://pastebin.com/m47a59dbe
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  like what app?
<Dacvak> Someone tried to help me earlier. I'm no longer able to slide windows from one desktop to the other. He recommended "Move Windows." That's working fine, I can drag windows, but when they hit the edge of the screen, they don't go to the next workspace. Any idea?
<zeltak> keepnote, tomboy etc..
<bazhang> Dacvak, enable cube, enable cube rotate, make sure you have four sides to the cube
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  the dictionary program seems to be using 'enchant' here for its spell checker
<Dacvak> I'd prefer to use Wall instead of Cube.
<zeltak> Dr_Willis: in tomboy when you right click a misspeld word you get a menu
<bazhang> then when it hits the wall thats it
<abe3k> Dacvak : is compiz running ?
<zeltak> on that menu you have an option to add to dictionary..i want to upgrae to karmic alpha soon and dont want to lose all my added words
<Dacvak> It's running.
<Dacvak> And actually, enabling Cube Rotate didn't work.
<Dacvak> I don't remember clicking anything to make this quit working. Could it just be a glitch? Should I just restart?
<ksonnad> Dacvak: Are you sure that you have multiple workspaces set up?
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  id guess its some where in the .gnome* dirs somewhere.
<Dacvak> I have 4.
<bazhang> Dacvak, how did you activate it, check keybindings
<bazhang> Dacvak, 4 set where
 * losher wonders just how many layers of software a person has to run to be able to slide a window from one desktop to the other...
<abe3k> Dacvak : disable and enable move windows to make sure
<Dacvak> Horizontally.
<Dacvak> I tried that.
<zeltak> i used locate to find any aspell files with no sucess
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  im not convinced it is using aspell.
<zeltak> ahh gotcha..i kinda assumed it did
<zeltak> so you think its a gnome dictionary thing?
<Dacvak> Hmmm, nothing's working. Maybe I should just restart?
<leaf-sheep> Hello Hardy user, what version of openoffice.org is default?
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  the dictionary app is set to use 'enchant' by default it seems
<bazhang> best to wait when someone is around in #compiz then as they will set it right in short order Dacvak
<Horusofoz> accidentally closed Pidgin
<abe3k> Dacvak : enable edge flip from the wall
<Dacvak> It's enabled.
<Dacvak> I just checked it.
<Dacvak> Tried disabling and re-enabling.
<Dacvak> Must be broke.
<ksonnad> Dacvak: Did you mean none of the compiz effects are working?
<Dacvak> All of the compiz effects are working fine.
<zeltak> sweet, thx Dr_Willis found the file with user added content :)
<Dacvak> Just not edge flipping, apparently.
<Dacvak> I have Edge Flip Move enabled.
<losher> zeltak: where was it?
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  i added a word in tomboy. the disctionary program checker found it.. so it seems its using enchant.
<zeltak> ~/.config/enchant
<Boohbah> leaf-sheep: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openoffice.org
<ksonnad> Dacvak: Do you have Snap Windows enabled?
<abe3k> Dacvak : did you try the keyboard shortcuts ?
<Dacvak> The keyboard shortcuts work fine.
<Dacvak> Let me check on snap windows.
<Dacvak> Snapping Windows is enabled.
<Dacvak> Disabled it, still nothing.
<leaf-sheep> Boohbah: Cheers. :o
<abe3k> Dacvak : check the edge delay in the general tab
<Dacvak> This is odd, because I don't think I messed anything up with this... Hmmm.
<Dacvak> Ok.
<abe3k> Dacvak : make sure its low
<ksonnad> Dacvak: And what is it exactly that you can't do?  Can't move a window to another workspace?  Can't make the workspace change when you do so?  Or something else?
<Dacvak> Wait, general tab of what?
<Dacvak> I can't move a window to another workspace using just the mouse.
<Dacvak> Right or left.
<abe3k> Dacvak : general options
<abe3k> Dacvak : edge trigger delay
<Dacvak> That didn't fix it.
<Dacvak> Set it to default
<Dacvak> 0
<zeltak> i wonder if enchant uses aspell as the dic..oh nevermind, thx again guys
<Dacvak> Still nothing. :(
<FloodBot3> Dacvak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dacvak> Brb, I'm going to try just restarting.
<losher> Dacvak: did you do the restart you said you might try? 'Cos if that fixes it, you're gonna be really annoyed.....
<samuel> Hey, I see that you're in the middle of something and everything but I've got a quick question? what would be the command to "set file ownership to root:root and file permissions to: rwx-r-xr-x."
<losher> zeltak: a pox on whoever wrote the enchant man page for not mentioning the files it uses...
<spO> what command will tell me what ports are in used?
<abe3k> Dacvak : try pressing alt+f2 and type : compiz --replace
<Boohbah> spO: sudo netstat -anp
<Boohbah> spO: if you don't have netstat, 'sudo apt-get install net-tools'
<Narada> hello
<Boohbah> !hi | Narada
<ubottu> Narada: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dacvak> Damn, still doesn't work.
<Dacvak> :(
<Firefishe> How do I restart my xserver?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  sudo service gdm restart (is one way)
<Narada> how to enable mobitel brodband cunnection
<samuel> hey all, I have a question really quick, shouldn't be hard
<Boohbah> Firefishe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis, Boohbah:  Thank you.
<Firefishe> Both of those should suffice.
<Horusofoz> Still desperate to get display fixed here :(
<ksonnad> Dacvak: Can you drag the window off the screen, or will it not move beyond the boundary?
<abe3k> Narada : do you have a built in gsm card reader ?
<samuel> How would one set file ownership to root:root and file permissions to: rwx-r-xr-x. in terminal?
<Narada> no
<Narada> g get amobitel dongle
<Dacvak> It'll drag off the screen until my mouse cursor hits the edge.
<pimpmupppet> hey i'm having trouble installing visual themes.
<Boohbah> samuel: sudo chown root: file && sudo chmod 755 file
<samuel> Boohbah: Thanks, I'll try that
<tobiassjosten> I'm getting these locale errors all the time and no matter how many forum threads or blog posts I read I can't seem to shake them.. http://pastebin.com/d4ab9575d
<Tamnakz> Is there a chat program for ubuntu that supports video for aim/
<ksonnad> Dacvak: And the off-screen portion shows up on the other workspace?
<Dacvak> Whoa what the F
<Narada> hello
<Dacvak> It just started working again.
<abe3k> Narada : a 3g dongle ?
<Narada> yes
<Narada> it installed
<Dacvak> I'm just going to never mess with it again. Lol.
<fosser_josh1> hi i want ATI radeon 4670 drivers for ubuntu.
<Narada> but dont know open
<Dacvak> I just started hitting all the default buttons. Nothing visibly changed, but it's now working.
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: pidgin doesn't support video for AIM, but ekiga can do video conferencing, just not over AIM protocol
<Dacvak> I'm glad it's fixed. I really appreciate all the help you guys gave me, too.
<Tamnakz> boohbah, not over aim protocol? for other services?
<Narada> hello
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: yeah, voip, sip
<abe3k> Narada : what does sudo wvdial return from the terminal ?
<Narada> no i did't try
<Tamnakz> boohbah : for any of the chat services a windows user would have?
<losher> samuel: sudo chown root:root <filename> ; sudo chmod u=rwx,go=rx <filename>
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: you could both install Skype
<abe3k> Narada : try $ sudo wvdial
<blackcow> something is really wrong, i have a eeepc that had windows 7 on it, i repartitioned some space for eeeubuntu, it was working fine, but now for some reason it thinks it has 0 bytes hard drive space left and i cant save anything!
<Narada> coomand not find
<Boohbah> losher: sudo chown root: file && sudo chmod 755 file
<abe3k> Narada : wvdial
<Narada> plz complete commnda
<Tamnakz> boohbah: would I just get it through synaptic?
<Narada> how to type complete
<losher> Boohbah: same thing, hopefully...
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Tamnakz> boohbah thanks
<abe3k> Narada : I'm pming you
<Dacvak> I'm sorry to continually bother you guys (I'm really new to Ubuntu), but is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut for the quicklaunch icons? Like, Ctrl 1 launches Firefox or something?
<samuel> there
<Dr_Willis> system -> perf -> keryboard shortcuts   perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  or install/try out gnome-do :)
<Dr_Willis> thenit would be super-space F,
<legend2440> tobiassjosten: read post # 5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75493
<Dacvak> Ok, thanks for the tip.
<losher> Dr_Willis: super-space?
<Tamnakz> boohbah - to add the repository, do I add it as third party software?
<ksonnad> losher: super = the "Window" key
<tobiassjosten> legend2440: That did the trick. Thanks for the suggestion!
<jason2007> hey everyone hows it going?
<losher> ksonnad: thanks...
<legend2440> tobiassjosten: your welcome
<blackcow> noone knows why the hell ubuntu thinks i have 0 bytes free of hard drive space :-(
<Brazz> Hi, I'm running an windows app through wine, in this app it says that I should need to install the latest flash plugin to run the application properly. But I already have  the latest flash plugin installed, what should I do? Install another flash plugin through wine?
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: actually... it says ekiga is compatible with windows messenger, so if your friend has that you should be able to use ekiga too
<chip1> brazz:yup
<Boohbah> Tamnakz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Tamnakz> ok, thta'd be easier
<Brazz> chip1: won't it be harmful to the computer?
<chip1> Brazz:how so?
<Tricky> hello
<Brazz> chip1: I dont know that's why I am asking
<Narada> it installed
<Narada> in netwak it show
<Narada> but
<Narada> cant cunnt
<chip1> Brazz: no WINE is like a  windows box inside linux
<Horusofoz> How to make resolution for Ubuntu 9.04 stay 1280x1024? I have the nvidia drivers installed and change the settings with sudo then save to xconfiguration but it still reverts to 800x600 on reboot.
<chip1> Brazz: it can
<Narada> hello aba3k
<chip1> Brazz: WINE can't use the linux flash binaries
<Firefishe> I'm using kde 4.2.4, I'm assuming compositing is on.  Each time I use Firefox, after a bit of browsing, suddenly my scrollbar locks up, then the screen start artificating something fierce.  What might be going on here?
<Brazz> chip1: if so, that would also mean that if I want to get better visual performance/graphics running windows app through wine, then I should install Direct3D through wine too. Is that right?
<chip1> Brazz: correct
<abe3k> Narada : did you try the wvdial ?
<Narada> it has installed
<Brazz> chip1: could I then install my video card's drivers using wine and get it working fine?
<Narada> but didint cunnct
<chip1> Brazz: although none of that will help if you don't have the right linux drivers
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  you dont install drivers with wine...
<Narada> now i am in wireless
<abe3k> Narada : type inthe terminal: sudo wvdial
<mo0n_sniper> hi,i have a ext3 partition of 82Gb, i have 50Gb of data on it,but the system reports "used 66Gb(i have reserved space disabled)
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: but then the "windows" won't see that I'm using a video driver
<sblunix> @mo0n_sniper: what do you define as "data"? Personal data? All data? How do you know you have 50GB of data?
<Boohbah> Brazz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508898
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: and there's no other way of getting the damn driver installed because I happen to own an old ati card and I'm using jaunty too.
<Boohbah> Brazz: that's not really how wine works
<sblunix> Oh, btw @ Boobah: Thanks earlier for answering my File Ownership Question
<legend2440> Horusofoz: in terminal type  xrandr -q  is  1280x1024  one of the options?
<Brazz> Boohbah: thanks
<Boohbah> sblunix: welcome
<mo0n_sniper> sblunix, on the partition there's only a foder called home witch has 50 gb of data
<Boohbah> Brazz: :)
<chip1> Boobah: ah thx for the link!
<Narada> it show no such file or derectory
<Horusofoz> legend2440: yes - top option
<blackcow> it looks like i screwed up somehow and only partitioned 3 gigs of the HDD for ubuntu, oops! Is it possible to save my ubuntu install and partition some more space to it away from the windows install?
<Narada> hello
<Brazz> Boohbah: as I have read it says that the latest versions of wine already have direct3d running properly.
<sblunix> mo0n_sniper: You've made a seperate partition for home, and once again, what told you you had 50GB of data, and what part of the system is reporting the 66GB of data used?
<Narada> hello
<godmodegrafix> hello
<Narada> abe3k
<legend2440> Horusofoz: can you paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chip1> Boobah: Brazz still needs to install flash through WINE correct?
<Boohbah> Brazz: a limited implementation of direct3d
<Brazz> Boohbah: that means there would be no need to install the directx, is that right?
<abe3k> Narada : look in your private message , I'm talking there
<Boohbah> !winehq | Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Brazz> Boohbah: ohhh ok, then I hould install directx then
<Brazz> Boohbah: to get a better performance
<Horusofoz> legend2440: This is the output http://pastebin.com/m196a4b9f
<Boohbah> Brazz: best is the search wine app db for your particular application to see how well it works with wine
<chip1> Brazz: wine has their own DirectX
<Bearshare> hey
<Boohbah> Brazz: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<chip1> Brazz: according to that first link
<neil_d> I have the sound on my computer going :) but the microphone wont work... I am using the latest ubuntu. can anyone help?
<ninjabook> Brazz: look at winetricks
<mo0n_sniper> sblunix, right click-> properties on the home folder reports 50Gb of data,       menu->system->administration->system monitor   reports used 66 gb
<blackcow> would the live CD let me give more space to one partition from another? please help!
<jetscreamer> #winehq
<Boohbah> neil_d: open up your sound mixer and unmute the mic channel
<losher> blackcow: depends on the disk layout. You should be able to shrink one partition leaving free space, and then grow the ubuntu partition, as long as they are contiguous. But messing with partitions is dangerous and can cause you to lose all your data. You've already made one mistake. How lucky do you feel? Make some backups first...
<Dacvak> Is there any convenient way to make Super 1/2/3/4 correspond to each workspace?
<mo0n_sniper> blackcow, try resizing the partitions with gparted
<blackcow> yeah its just my eeepc netbook, wouldnt be the end of the world
<Firefishe> I've got major artifacting whilst using firefox in kde 4.2.4. I'll be browing along just fine, then the browser stops responding to input from the cursor, then the entire screen goes blooey!  This problem just cropped up today, although it's happened once before, but only once.
<neil_d> Boohbah: done that. even enabled all the mic related things an unmuted them all.. the sound recorder still isn't doing anything..
<blackcow> how do i access gparted, on the live cd or inside the OS?
<Brazz> Boohbah: I know that page, but I believe that them who got their app to run there have already worked things out, I just simply want to know if it is necessary for me to add DirectX to get a better visual performance or if the wine's very own direct3d driver will do the trick well. Thank you.
<mo0n_sniper> blackcow, on live cd
<Bearshare> I was banned in ubuntu-offtopic how do I get back in
<blackcow> ok, thank you very much
<chip1> blackcow: i am rescuing my eeepc as we speak from a usb drive
<legend2440> Horusofoz: can you paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<sblunix> blackcow: System->Administration->Partition Editor
<sblunix> on the LiveCD only
<blackcow> i installed eeeubuntu, but it should have gparted on the live usb
<blackcow> thanks for your help
<sblunix> blackcow: well, does it?
<chip1> blackcow: or do a sudo apt-get install gparted from a normal eeeubuntu install
<ianovich> anyone using a MSI Wind here
<ianovich> got Kubuntu installed and wondering what to do next
<blackcow> i would except i have 0 bytes of hard drive space lol
<Horusofoz> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m35b9c7ea
<mo0n_sniper> sblunix, any ideeas?
<blackcow> i thought i gave it 30 gigs, i dunno why it didnt work right
<chip1> blackcow: SSDs can be weird
<losher> blackcow: I'm guessing you dropped a zero, which is how you ended up with 3G
<Horusofoz> legend2440: Still here - Accidentally closed :( The big resolution is very different to me
<ksonnad> blackcow: You have 30GB to spare on a SSD?
<ianovich> anyone know about remote x logins
<kannan02> not able to speak in skype
<kannan02> help please
<DeadNed> Hi, I'm having an issue with a mp3 player i have. Windows XP will read it as a flash drive, but linux wont mount it. The system is dual booted, so i know its not a hardware issue. How do i get the driver working for it?
<mythri> HELLO ALL PLEASE I NEED HELP ..
<sblunix> mo0n_sniper: actually, none :( I'm not sure how System Monitor checks data, so it may not just be checking your home partition...
<ianovich> wondering if a MSI wind is worth turning in to a X client to my main server
<chip1> ianovich: they're a pain in the arse
<mythri> I WANT WEBCAM AND MIC FOR MSN MESSENGER IN UBUNTU 8.04
<sblunix> mythri: What do you need?
<spO> after i  change my group's name from IAMELITE to user in my /etc/group file,  how do I change all the files on my system to use the new group instead of the previous one?  Are the files on my ubuntu box based on IAMELITE/user  gid , or are they name based or both?
<mo0n_sniper> sblunix, ok
<sblunix> mythri: FIRST OFF CAPS LOCK IS NOT NECESSARY, Second, I believe this is a google/forums question
<mythri> :(
<spO> sblinux, please don't be mean
<Dr_Willis> mythri:  sorry to hear that..  You need to find an IM client that has those features
<mythri> sblunix, my mom is online and she wants to speak
<ziroday> mythri: you need to use a messaging client that supports such. aMSN being one.
<spO> mythri, does your mother have hands?
<sblunix> mythri: OK, what does she want to say?
<mythri> i m using amsn but it doesnt support mic
<Narada> after installing 3g dongle how to cunnect
<spO> mythri, you ever consider getting a telephone?
<mythri> my mother is on windows vista
<Firefishe> anyone help me with my x server problem?
<Narada> <Narada> after installing 3g dongle how to cunnect
<sblunix> mythri: Now, is this relevant to the conversation?
<bazhang> Bearshare, join #ubuntu-ops
<mythri> oh ok i m sorry
<Narada> <Narada> after installing 3g dongle how to cunnect
<Elmosapien> what i want to do is: hook internet up to eth0 and feed it through to eth1 and eth2 on ubuntu server
<mythri> i will probably check out myself
<ianovich> wondering if a MSI wind is worth turning in to a X client to my main server/
<elver_> somebody use the kdenlive ?
<sblunix> mythri: If you're looking for a new webcam that's compatible with Ubuntu, try visiting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ianovich> anyone ever get a Nokia 3G phone to work as a modem?
<Narada> <Narada> after installing 3g dongle how to cunnect plz
<Elmosapien> what i want to do is: hook internet up to eth0 and feed it through to eth1 and eth2 on ubuntu server
<Bearshare> hey
<legend2440> Horusofoz: you may want to backup your  xorg.conf first. but what i would try is changing   Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"  to   Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0" and then reboot
<Bearshare> gimme a kiss
<spO> deluge doesn't let me connect via https unless i create a key file without a passcode, i don't understand why ic annot have a key file that has a passcode
<Elmosapien> can anyone help
<bazhang> Bearshare, stay on topic
<jamieleshaw> Hello, assuming 100+3% ='s 103, what do i enter into gcalc to make it show that answer?
<alberto> hola a todos
<ziroday> !inetsharing | Elmosapien this should help
<ubottu> Elmosapien this should help: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Boohbah> Elmosapien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183994
<Horusofoz> legend2440: Will try that. Thanks :)
<shivek> which group owns /var/www
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: You'd enter 100+0.03 (because 0.03 is equivalent to 3 percent)
<kannan02> skype says audio playback has problem. i set pulse audio for 'sound in' and sound out' now i can hear audio but others cant hear me..\
<Elmosapien> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  100*1.03 ?
<mo0n_sniper> hi,i have a ext3 partition of 82Gb, i have 50Gb of data on it,but the system reports "used 66Gb(i have reserved space disabled)
<ziroday> kannan02: pulse is not correct for sound in
<jamieleshaw> Yar, I know but how do I add percentage, I forgot my Order Of Operations :)
<Elmosapien> i'll try those web pages
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  use perenthsees ()
<kannan02> ziroday:so what should i set for it
<ziroday> kannan02: your microphone
<jamieleshaw> Can you provide example?
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: visit: http://tinyurl.com/pf93fw
<mythri> i hav one more problem.. i hav deleted a folder which had some acess only files to trash can
<th0r> maybe jamieleshaw should do his own homework <smile>
<mythri> but now i m unable to empty the trashcan
<kannan02> ziroday: there is only option for headset is that what u are mentioning
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  are we doing your math Homework?
<mythri> wat should i do
<sblunix> th0r: you should see the link I sent him.
<jamieleshaw> I forgot.
<ziroday> kannan02: sure
<kannan02> for sound out can i use pulse audio
<jamieleshaw> please provide example.
<jamieleshaw> I'll give you 10 dollars of at jambocentral.com
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: example of what exactly?
<jamieleshaw> How I add percentage.
<kannan02> ziroday:can i set pulse audio for sound out..
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  you Mutiply it by 100+x%
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: This link explains it perfectly: http://tinyurl.com/ljn7wt
<ziroday> kannan02: that is fine
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pdfoo.com/result-mathematics-for-dummies.html
<sblunix> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+add+percentages+with+examples.
<Dr_Willis> http://go.do.your.own.homework.com :)
<Boohbah> http://why.cant.i.just.link.to.google.com/
<kannan02> ziroday:thank u
<sblunix> Boohbah: because.lmgtfy.com.is.funnier.com
<jamieleshaw> I forgot, because i normally use Windows Calculator
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: it's not really THAT different :\
<legend2440> mythri: in terminal type   sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Dr_Willis> E=M*(C^2)
<jamieleshaw> In window calc i type 100+3%, and get my answer, about the only useful thing it does
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: Let's use logic here: 3% of 100 is what?.... T3, right... 100 plus 3 is... 103, right... buhbye now.
<spO> how do i change all the files and direcotries that match a gid to another gid?  (ie, change all files with group IAMLAMER to group IAMELITE )  .... (i don't have IAMLAMER group in my group file anymore, i deleted that gid)
<Slart> ahem... #ubuntu.. about ubuntu.. the operating system... topic.. off..
<jamieleshaw> I'm not stupid, I just wanted the algorith(ok, maybe a little dumb)
<kannan02> ziroday:hey it says problem with audio capture
<sblunix> do you have any ubuntu related questions?
<mythri> legend2440, wher is terminal i m sorry i m lame in ubuntu
<ziroday> kannan02: does your microphone with the sound recorder?
<jetscreamer> qalculate
<sblunix> mythri: Applications->Accessories->Terminal"
<Mart||n> so u goitjng to re precreate a file guid
<Mart||n> and the system know already bout the  guid
<jetscreamer> !info qalculate
<Mart||n> so it can see it
<ubottu> qalculate (source: qalculate-gtk): Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - transitional. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<legend2440> mythri: Applications>Accessories>Yerminal
<Mart||n> for the right octet number
<legend2440> mythri: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<kannan02> ziroday:when i try it in my virtual xp it worked fine
<jamieleshaw> Yes, i have an ubuntu related question, are there any new srceenshots of GNOME 3
<ziroday> kannan02: then select a different setting
<jetscreamer> chmod works for gid iirc i forget though
<sblunix> jamieleshaw: My answer is: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=New+Screenshots+of+GNOME+3
<bullgard> Firefox 3.0.13 forgot its bookmarks. On my Ubuntu 9.04 computer there are 4 .json files though. Only the newest seems to be broken  as 'Search for Files' reports its Type=unknow. Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > (Library) > Import and Backup > Restore reports: "Unable to process the backup file". How to troubleshoot?
<Mart||n> thers a new  desktop theme called  gnome 3
<sblunix> God people, visit google before #ubuntu IRC please?
<Mart||n> thoguth they would go back to 3.1
<kannan02> ziroday:hey ur name is displaying in redcolor y?
<jamieleshaw> Ubuntu IRC channel is very useful for your information.
<ziroday> kannan02: because I've highlighted you (I put your name in my response)
<Mart||n> can u actually give a yahoo image of teh screen shot or maby a gnome support aff site
<mythri> legend2440, wat is sudo password?
<kannan02> ziroday: thank you...
<Mart||n> it so u do comand
<Mart||n> if u was teh admin
<Mart||n> or knew what u was doing
<Mart||n> or such like
<mythri> legend2440, thanks u rock :)
<mythri> its gone
<legend2440> mythri: its aking for the user password you entered when you installed  Ubuntu
<Mart||n> adn ...it means SO U KNOW WHAT U DOING TYPE  COMMANd
<Mart||n> stick ur own passswrod in
<Mart||n> and it will either grant u access or not
<Mart||n> if not try password again
<legend2440> mythri: ok good
<mythri> legend2440, got it..thanks \m/
<jamieleshaw> Are you talking ro me?
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sblunix> Oh the spelling mistakes! Oh the spelling mistakes!
<legend2440> mythri: your welcome
 * sblunix dies due to OCD & Many spelling mistakes
<mythri> :)
<Bearshare> who here likes Beavis and Butthead
<Mart||n> well if the  channel was going more then 10 words in ten seconds i would
<Slart> Bearshare: probably many of the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mart||n> but cosidering there is max fo 4 ppl talking
<Horusofoz> legend2440: Rebooting now - Wish me luck :)
<Mart||n> if there is some other convo going on that i didnt see
<Mart||n> it jsut  that problem
<Bearshare> #ubuntu-ops
<Mart||n> and i was  talking to a previous guy  before
<Mart||n> e.g he knows that  and u two shold knwo i am talkin bout ur problem
<Slart> Mart||n: try typing !enter .. the bot has some good information for you
<kannan02> ziroday:what is hdmi
<ziroday> kannan02: its a type of A/V connection
<Mart||n> hdmi is a super good tv  lead
<Mart||n> it only support on HDMI interfaces
<Mart||n> e.g  huge 3x teh size usb soctek
<Bearshare> I was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic, how do I get back in
<Mart||n> ask owner of room
<Mart||n> or owner of bot
<Mart||n> that banned u
<sblunix> Bearshare, why were you banned? Otherwise, make friends with the right people...
<jamieleshaw> What did you do?
<kannan02> ziroday:is it related to headphone and mic
<Bearshare> I was banned for abusing people
<ziroday> kannan02: not really
<Bearshare> why else
<Mart||n> what is related to headphone and mic
<sblunix> Bearshare: what type of abuse, sexual?
<jamieleshaw> Bearshare: Why do you exspect to get back in then?
<Mart||n> oh
<Mart||n> right
<Mart||n> i get ya
<Slart> Bearshare: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Slart> !enter | Mart||n
<ubottu> Mart||n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mart||n> please help me
<Bearshare> sexual, physical, mental and emotional abuse
<Bearshare> as well as spiritual to one person
<Bearshare> jamieleshaw, because its my right
<Mart||n> lol
<Mart||n> hehe
<Mart||n> see that  screw up in that code
<Mart||n> lol
<FloodBot3> Mart||n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mart||n> do it again
<Mart||n> dam
<honey^moon> zali
<jamieleshaw> Thank you bot
<Bearshare> what did he do
<jamieleshaw> Dool
<honey^moon> apa.....?
<Mart||n> !enter hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter hello
<jamieleshaw> Bearshare: I thought you were banned.
<mo0n_sniper> hi,i have a ext3 partition of 82Gb, i have 50Gb of data on it,but the system reports "used 66Gb(i have reserved space disabled)
<Mart||n> !enter what is a  gline
<Mart||n> !ENTER!enter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ENTER!enter
<Slart> !botabuse | Mart||n
<ubottu> Mart||n: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Bearshare> Why would I be banned Jamieleshaw
<Slart> Bearshare: ask in #ubuntu-ops .. not here..
<Mart||n> im interested in why it showed !enter
<Mart||n> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sblunix> !enter Mart||n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter Mart
<sblunix> !enter
<sblunix> nvmd :(
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mart||n> !enter my home
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter my home
<Slart> go to that link and check it out.. DONT do it in here
<Dr_Willis> !bot | Mart||n
<ubottu> Mart||n: please see above
<Bearshare> !enter why was I banned from #ubuntu-offline
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mart||n> ok so i  only presse enter once that would be acceptable fora  full  sentcne
<Slart> !ops | Bearshare
<ubottu> Bearshare: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Mart||n> or a reply
<Bearshare> slart what did I do tattle tale?
<Dr_Willis> Bearshare:   being off topic in the off topic channel?
<Slart> Bearshare: you were asked several times to ask in #ubuntu-ops about the ban...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jamieleshaw> Bearshare: Your in trouble with ops now.
<Mart||n> !bye Fart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye Fart
<Bearshare> I am in #ubuntu-ops
<spO> are any of you able to install fglrx/ati drivers or whatever display drivers you have on a custom kernel?
<Bearshare> everyone is asleep jamieleshaw
<Mart||n> ye i am
<Bearshare> slart smells like fart
<Mart||n> usually use nvida or intel tho
<Dr_Willis> spO:  custome kernel would mean you need touse the installers from the ati.com site i imagine.
<Slart> Bearshare: then ask in that channel.. not here..
<jamieleshaw> Where are the ops?
<Mart||n> but ati are faily similar if u lok for  faster gfx then default fb ones
<sblunix> limhq, this is depressing...
<Bearshare> asleep I just told you
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  its 4 am usa time.. SO sleeping perhaps?
<mikubuntu> hey guys ... i went to synaptic and thought i installed firefox 3.5, but i just did a version check in the terminal and says i'm still running 3.0.13, what could be the problem?
<Bearshare> jamieleshaw, take the wax out of your ears
<kannan02> ziroday:whn i write cd's using brasero after completing one cycle it again starts writing same on that cd how to stop this loop?
<Mart||n> no erm Envy does teh installation on ...after kernel
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  ff 3.5 is NOT called 'firefox' in the menus or command line.
<ziroday> mikubuntu: you want to run Shiretoko
<Mart||n> but he was talking bout  kernel
<Mart||n> e.g maybe u needa module
<jamieleshaw> Sorrym i thought there were more than one.
<kannan02> ziroday:i'm using 9.04
<Bearshare> slart eats fart
<Slart> Bearshare: that just means you will have to ask again in that channel.. it doesn't mean it somehow becomes ok to go on about it in this channel
<jamieleshaw> Of which there are.
<ziroday> kannan02: no idea sorry
<Mart||n> enable or to turn off   unomduled  ati drive
<Bearshare> Shut up slart
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: ?? so....?
<Illiaan> heyho :)
<mikubuntu> ziroday, whatis shirotoko?
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  its not called 'firefox' its called 'shirtko'or whatever its spelt...
<jamieleshaw> When i called for op one other time at this time, they were here staright away.
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5 | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DaZ-> mikubuntu: firefox 3.5
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  the command is shiretoko
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  the command is shiretoko = FF3.5
<DaZ-> srsly? :F
<DaZ-> i heard it was firefox-3.5 <:
<mikubuntu> oooooOOOOOOhhhhhh
<ziroday> Dr_Willis: err the command is firefox-3.5
<Dr_Willis> DaZ-:  thats the PACKAGE anme
<ziroday> (in the terminal anyway)
<Dr_Willis> so it is.. :) lol
<Dr_Willis> the factoid is a little vague on that.
<sblunix> do aptitude links work in here?
<sblunix> apt:firefox
<sblunix> nope :(
<sblunix> /apt:firefox
<FloodBot3> sblunix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikubuntu> sokay, i just lookd and siretodo is in the menu     dOH!
<sblunix> my bad floodbot, forgive me :(
<Slart> sblunix: nope.. you've got !info for package information
<ziroday> sblunix: you might want to test elsewhere, like ##test
<Mart||n> ok second drive would install no problems with out prior  formatting
<iziezal> i have no sound. im new to linux. can anyone help?
<Mart||n> but u will maybe need to reestore ur grub loader
<Boohbah> sblunix: maybe you can modify ubottu to understand them :)
<Mart||n> after isntalling widow to second drive
<Elmosapien> cya'
<mikubuntu> iziezal, you might also want to join #alsa
<Mart||n> ubuntu  will autodetect if u run the right sugggest package in here
<Boohbah> sblunix: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<jamieleshaw> Have you checked sound settings under System>Preferences>Sound
<spO> nvidia proabbyl has better driver support than ati
<Mart||n> i ahve problems with mic in linux
<iziezal> mikubuntu, thanks. is there anyone in here that can help?
<spO> ie, it works better
<Mart||n> but it does work if u disable  pulse
<Mart||n> well i alwasy do that first
<Mart||n> never bothere turnign it back on after wards
<Slart> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Boohbah> sblunix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#ubottu%20family
<Mart||n> and sometimes i have to re add my self to the audi o group
<Mart||n> or allow me group access on teh  /dev/dsp
<Mart||n> /dev/audio
<tsimpson> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tsimpson> sblunix: ^
<Mart||n> do u have a problem wiht me   typing a sentce before i screwed teh rest of it up
<spO> deluge doesn't let me connect via https unless i create a key file without a passcode, i don't understand why ic annot have a key file that has a passcode.... do any of you use deluge https with a passcode set for your server key file?
<sblunix> why am I clicking the link?
<sblunix> because I apologized to the FloodBot?
<Mart||n> with the frigging mouse bpad as u can see long secentenceon this laptop is fairly hard are fast speed
<Mart||n> so it easier for me to  type when there is a puase inthe  speaking
<Mart||n> and hope ppl will w8 too see if teh convo  of someoen like me  with a crap laptop  needs that spare second to press enter to finish the dialog of 4 lines
<Brazz> you know when you go into "Applications>Add/Remove" there is a section of  games, is there a webpage that I can have access to that list instead of taking a loot only through that Add/Remove manager?
<Dr_Willis> i got my laptop configured where it disables the touchpad when i type. :)
<Mart||n> but as a bot dont make  classic human errs like a  mouse shift
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  you may want to use the synaptic package manager also. to see a larger list of avail games.
<Boohbah> Mart||n: or you can use pgup/pgdn keys to scroll the buffer...
<Mart||n> ye i can
<sblunix> Ahh, my foot fell asleep!
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: thank you
<sblunix> Pins & Needles, Pins & Needles! :(
<Mart||n> but if i am switch between a windows  emulator and a irc client it hard to diasble mouse usage without using a second mouse
<Mart||n> or keyboard
<Mart||n> e.g for 5 ppl to use one pc in  vm
<Boohbah> Mart||n: so, what are you rambling on about? this channel is not intended for your free-form poetry, but for ubuntu support. do you have a particular question about ubuntu?
 * Dr_Willis is now totally confused by Mart||n .....
 * Boohbah too
<DeadNed> I figured out how to read the mp3 player. thanks guys for your help
<punkrockergul> does anyone use ekiga?
<Slart> punkrockergul: yes
<Boohbah> punkrockergul: yes
<Mart||n> mount /dev/sd[tabkey] last letter then the first number
<punkrockergul> is it free pc to pc calls?
<Mart||n> then ENTER
<punkrockergul> and the cam?
<Mart||n> sorry put /mnt on the frigging end
<Mart||n> and it will mount in /mnt
<Flannel> Mart||n: What's your question?
<Slart> punkrockergul: yes.. it's free for pc to pc.. just like skype
<Slart> punkrockergul: I'm not sure about video support though.. I haven't tried it in a while
<punkrockergul> Slart is it working on windows?
<Boohbah> punkrockergul: yes, with an ekiga.net account, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<GreenDelta2> i try to run OpenGL in an c++ application, but he says he cant find GL/gl.h
<GreenDelta2> although i added the gl-libs as compiler flag
<punkrockergul> Boohbah, thanks
<Slart> punkrockergul: check their site http://ekiga.org/ .. I think there is a windows client
<dreamkeeper2> Where may I find error output for x?
<Flannel> Slart, punkrockergul: Netmeeting is a windows client, if ekiga itself doesn't have one.
<zeltak> hi again, anyone know how to add languages to the gnome spell checker (other than english)
<punkrockergul> Slart, thanks
<Slart> GreenDelta2: do you have the opengl development files installed?
<GreenDelta2> Slart: not that i know...
<Slart> dreamkeeper2: for X starting up.. with video resolutions and such see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Boohbah> GreenDelta2: sudo apt-cache search opengl |grep dev
<DigitalDarkness> Evening Everyone, I noticed today that OpenSuSE team is working on a "build-a-bear" distro thing on the web where you build and customize your own distro? Has there been any talks about ubuntu trying anything like this out?
<Boohbah> GreenDelta2: probably need to install some opengl dev libs
<dreamkeeper2> Slart: I have problems with x doing weird things with my browser.  I've switched to gnome from kde but something is still wrong.  I'm using the nvidia proprietary driver (180.44).
<dreamkeeper2> Slart: It just started doing this tonight, out of the blue.
<Flannel> DigitalDarkness: I havent heard anything about it.  Although #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to ask.
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: did you remove the gnome packages?
<[[thufir]]> how do you find out what kind of cpu you have?
<Boohbah> [[thufir]]: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DigitalDarkness> kk thanks :-)
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Umm...no.  I haven't removed anything.
<GreenDelta2> Boohbah: it gets me thousands of pacakges...
<Slart> GreenDelta2: I'm not really sure what installs those header files.. searching around didn't give me any good results.. sorry
<ibuclaw> GreenDelta2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=include%2FGL%2Fgl.h
<Slart> dreamkeeper2: what do you mean "weird things" ?
<ibuclaw> GreenDelta2, install either: mesa-common-dev, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-71-dev or nvidia-glx-96-dev
<ibuclaw> doesn't matter which one
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: try removing gnome packages, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ibuclaw> GreenDelta2, although if you are using nvidia driver, I'd recommend going for the corresponding -dev package
<GreenDelta2> ibuclaw: many thanks, i hope it works now
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: I have no desire for removing gnome packages.  They've gotten along fine up to now, and some things are dependent on them, so no.l
<dreamkeeper2> - l
<ubu_> halo!
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: besides, I enjoy using both desktops...
<ibuclaw> ubu_, hi, how can we help you today?
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: ok
<ubu_> mak ktoś sposób jak zamknąć ubuntu ?
<mrphoenix> hi
<Flannel> !pl | ubu_
<ubottu> ubu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Let me ask you this:  Can a very large background image cause the x server to go gah gah, or kde 4's compositing engine to go blooey?
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: how large? what does your memory usage look like?
<ubu_> shutdown ubuntu were?help hardwari and intel 945 ;(
<GreenDelta2> ibuclaw: now he finds GL/gl.h but hes still missing this one: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory
<ibuclaw> GreenDelta2, libglu1-mesa-dev
<Slart> !info libglu1-mesa-dev
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa-dev (source: mesa): The OpenGL utility library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4-0ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 197 kB, installed size 784 kB
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Memory useage is light.  I'm showing about 385MB of 3GB in use.
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: No swap at all
<reves> does anybody know if its possible to run a twinview X session with both monitors rotated into portrait?
<reves> the nvidia frontend doesnt support even basic rotation
<reves> so i suppose it would have to be done thru xorg.conf
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Also, this laptop has an Nvidia 9800GS chipset with half a gigabyte (512mb) of dedicated VRAM--which is why I'm using the proprietary module (or driver, if you prefer.)
<GreenDelta2> ibuclaw: noooow it works :) *fiiiine*
<ubu_> hev lang polish ?
<ibuclaw> GreenDelta2, awesome :)
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: please elaborate on the weird things going on with your browser
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: and did the problem occur after you changed something?
<ibuclaw> reves,you have 2 graphics cards?
<iziezal> i have no sound. im new to linux. can anyone help?
<Narada>  3g modam internet cant cunncet
<reves> yes i do ibuclaw
<ortsvorsteher> !sounf | iziezal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounf
<Narada> i instaled it
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: I'll have firefox up and running, and suddenly I'll have no screen input.  Then, after a few seconds, the entire desktop starts artifacting.  It looks like it's trying to render the analog clock widget (gadget, whatevah) many times, but it's not just limited to that.
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | iziezal
<ubottu> iziezal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Narada> how to run
<jetscreamer> fff
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: As to the 2nd question, no.
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Thanks for your help, btw.
<Narada> how to cunnect 3g modam
<Narada> how to cunnect 3g modame
<Narada> hellp
<Narada> pze help me how to cunnect 3g modam
<iziezal> double clicking on the volume control mutes the volume
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: np. it's likely to do with your card/drivers but i haven't used nvidia for a while so i won't be much help there.
<ibuclaw> reves, to setup twinview, you firstly need to put in BUSID of one of the cards into the xorg.conf file. Then you should be able to use nvidia-xsettings for the rest.
<ortsvorsteher> !please | Narada
<ubottu> Narada: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ibuclaw> bleh, I mean nvidia-settings
<Narada> please help me
<Boohbah> Narada: if you provide more details about the hardware and the configuration steps you have already taken then someone will be more likely to help
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Narada
<ubottu> Narada: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<punkrockergul> any swine flu cases in ur places ? :P
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Thanks, anyway.  I'll play around with it.  One other thing.  How do I change the display manager?  I want to switch to kdm and see if that makes a difference.
<Pirate_Hunter> can i use linux server kernel on an AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor if so which one?
<Narada> ok
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Oh, incidentally:   Ubuntu/Kubuntu 9.04
<reves> ibuclaw:  i already have both cards setup. each cartd is running its own twinview session (4 monitors in total). but one card's twinview session, i want to flip into portrait... along with both monitors running on that card
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: 'sudo dppkg-reconfigure kdm' might work
<reves> if this isnt possible its a major let down
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: err, dpkg
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: I tried that, it said that kdm wouldn't be started as it wasn't the default display manager.
<Qu4R0w> how can see who connected with my wireless??except using kismet that make my wireless turn into monitor mode :(
<Dr_Willis> reves:  check out the 'xrandr' commandyet?
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: i should stop trying to do ubuntu dekstop support without an actual ubuntu desktop in front of me :)
<ziroday> Qu4R0w: you can see that by accessing your routers configuration page. Take a look through your routers manual or flash it with custom firmware
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: I've also tried:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg .  All that did was reset my x server to the standard drivers.
<reves> not yet. i will now.   does xrandr have capabilities for rotating a twinview session?
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Oh, you're doing fine :).  And I appreciate it.
<reves> Dr_Willis: not yet. i will now.   does xrandr have capabilities for rotating a twinview session?
<Dr_Willis> reves:  it has a lot of features. it can do rotateing. but not sure how that works with twinview.
<Qu4R0w> ziroday: can i see by in my terminal or tool/script?
<Dr_Willis> reves:   i just make it rotate so i can read my comic books better :P
<Narada> i run ubuntu 9.4 and i used 3g dongle to cunnect internet.when i plug it lt will install atomaticaly.now i am use wareless internet cunnection.now want to disscunnect warelass and cunnect through 3g dongle.please help me
<reves> hmm okay ...    i suspect its gonna be impossible. but i will look it up
<ziroday> Qu4R0w: not unless you put your wireless card in monitor mode, or you could use nmap and scan everyone on your LAN
<sblunix> OH god the spelling mistakes they hurt!
 * sblunix dies due to OCD and spelling mistakes
<Qu4R0w> please look at my script..i want set my own mac adress and ip by running that script(after i see mac and ip on kismet)
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: should be able to select the default display manager in dpkg-rconfigure kdm, are you sure?
<Narada> please help me
<sblunix> Qu4R0w: You can't really set you're own MAC address...
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: wish i'd brought the ubuntu laptop today :)
<Qu4R0w> ziroday: nmap -sP??it show all host up..
<Boohbah> Narada: if it installed automatically, do you see an interface in NetworkManager?
<Qu4R0w> sblunix: i can change with macchanger..it working on my hotspot
<sblunix> Oh...
<sblunix> well then
<sblunix> good 4 u! :D
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Well, that did it.  I did it from gnome-terminal in X.  When I tried it originally, I was in a full terminal session on another tty
<Qu4R0w> or have tool same work as netcut for ubuntu?
<Boohbah> Qu4R0w: netcat?
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: I guess that made the difference. I selected kdm for the next boot up.
<sblunix> so does anybody like, need help or anything, or is this all covered?
<Boohbah> dreamkeeper2: excellent
<Qu4R0w> Boohbah: netcut(in windows)
<ibuclaw> reves, ohh... I see now
<ziroday> Qu4R0w: hmm?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me figure out the type of server kernel/image to use on an old compaq presario 5410, because the latest server kernel stops the machine from booting since it doesnt provide function 0:6 0:15
<ibuclaw> screen rotation ...
<Boohbah> Qu4R0w: hmm never heard of it, i'll read up
<Qu4R0w> netcut=easy to see ip and mac adress
<dreamkeeper2> Boohbah: Thanks for the help.  I should be okay from here.  I'm probably going to tailor down my background image a bit...nice pic, too, of a purple sunset on a Michigan lake I used to boat on.
<Narada> Boohbah : yes it is in netwark cunnection
<Qu4R0w> in linux,i wun know what tool can work as netcut
<Narada> but how to activate
<Narada> where is the netwarak manaker
<ortsvorsteher> Qu4R0w: use ifconfig in an terminal
<sblunix> Narada: Network is spelled: Network.
<Qu4R0w> ortsvorsteher: ifconfig can see all ip and mac adress who connected to my wireless?
<Narada> where is the network manager
<emcpn> #ubuntu-gr
<dreamkeeper2> We seem to have an extravagant amount of spelling and punctuation errors, tonight, sblunix.  *hurts eyes* ;)
<dreamkeeper2> Well, I'm off like a prom dress, have to reboot.
<dreamkeeper2> Thanks again all
<ortsvorsteher> Qu4R0w: no, only the local nic's on you computer
<Qu4R0w> or how can i save kismet scanning result?
<sblunix> "Off like a prom dress"?
<Boohbah> Qu4R0w: nmap can detect MAC addresses
<sblunix> lol, fricken hilarious
<Qu4R0w> ortsvorsteher: owh..
<Qu4R0w> Boohbah: i run nmap n it show all up=up..
<Narada> <Narada> <Narada> i run ubuntu 9.4 and i used 3g dongle to cunnect internet.when i plug it lt will install atomaticaly.now i am use wareless internet cunnection.now want to disscunnect warelass and cunnect through 3g dongle.please help me
<sblunix> u am use wareless internet cunnection?
<Boohbah> Qu4R0w: if you're just doing a ping scan, you need to modify the flags
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me figure out the type of server kernel/image to use on an old compaq presario 5410, because the latest server kernel stops the machine from booting since it doesnt provide function 0:6 0:15
<Boohbah> Narada: it should be on the top right of your screen
<majnoon> ok what do i need to do to reset gnome so i can use it ??
<Boohbah> Pirate_Hunter: what cpu?
<sblunix> Oh noes this is terrible
<Boohbah> majnoon: what do you mean?
<ibuclaw> reves, looks like it is possible. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400&highlight=Setting%20up%20Twin%20Graphics%20Cards
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  gnome settings are stored in .gnome* and .gconf* i recall.. if you want to move/delet/reset ALL settings ya could move those dirs/files
<Boohbah> majnoon: did you do something to break gnome?
<ibuclaw> whoops, ignore that link reves
<Narada> boohhah : cant see it in top right
<Narada> only warelass
<sblunix> what is this "warelass" you speak of!?
<ibuclaw> reves, http://fixunix.com/x/19763-dual-display-rotation-gnome-xf86config-4-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-under-ubuntu-debian-linux.html
<Narada> wireless
<Narada> sorry
<Boohbah> Narada: can you right click on the wireless and get a list of available network interfaces? can you pastebin the output of 'sudo ifconfig -a' ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Boohbah,  AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor
<ibuclaw> reves, two points of interest:  1) in Section "ServerFlags", you put in Option "RandR" "0" # to enable rotation
<ibuclaw> oh, he went ...
<sblunix> Hey somaly What's up?
<arquebus> Pirate Hunter- you should check out DSL linux, its meant to run on old CPUs
<somaly> what is the best way to get acrobat
<Boohbah> Pirate_Hunter: probably best compiling your own kernel
<Boohbah> Pirate_Hunter: as that arch has some weirdness
<ortsvorsteher> somaly: download it.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | somaly
<ubottu> somaly: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sblunix> Pirate_Hunter: Or if DSL linux isn't nice enough for you, Look into Puppy Linux, it's also quite small
<somaly> from medibuntu or adobe?
<somaly> I was following this: http://www.mashedarticles.com/linux/howto-make-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope-multimedia-ready/
<Pirate_Hunter> sblunix, i want ubuntu tried dsl and puppy they are good but i want ubuntu
<sblunix> somaly: first you need to install medibuntu using this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253564/
<Pirate_Hunter> Boohbah, how would i go about doing so?
<sblunix> apt://acroread
<acalvo> if when I run the route command, it takes so long, what could it be? (trying to resolve DNS problems)
<Boohbah> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<punkrockergul> can someone tell me how to operate ekiga?
<dragonrigs> punkrock: i dont trust ekiga
<Boohbah> punkrockergul: if you don't have a SIP server setup, signup for ekiga.net account
<sblunix> punkrockergul: http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=3
<coens> ya des francai
<Pirate_Hunter> Boohbah, are you sure I can't just use one of the kernels provided on update i know that linux ser 2.6.24 and onwards will lock the system howerver 2.6.19 wont whch is what it has by defualt even knowing it is generic i wish to change it to server but scared it might lock the system
<dragonrigs>  punkrockergul: i dont trust it
<dragonrigs>  punkrockergul: use skype
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  the 'server' kernels hae special enabled features  for server type cpus - that may be your whole issue
<dragonrigs> :P
<sblunix> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<punkrockergul> Boohbah, thanks
<dragonrigs> does anyone know when the new ubuntu is comming out
<Slart> !fr | coens
<ubottu> coens: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<somaly> but  get this error: E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<Slart> !karmic | dragonrigs
<ubottu> dragonrigs: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<punkrockergul> dragonrigs, skype takes lot of memory
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  when its done...
<iziezal> i have no sound. im new to linux. can anyone help? i went to system>preferences>sound and kept selecting 'devices' and clicking 'test' until i hears a sound. i hear a sound but i dont hear any sound when i play videos on youtube or 'vlc player'
<myself> so is Shiretoko still beta idk
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  it will be 9.10 - thats the 10th month of 2009 :)
<Dr_Willis> myself:  ive not had any issuew with  it.
<myself> is it
<reves> just to let those interested know... i figured out my twinview portrait rotation issue. if anybody needs support in this area... let me know
<myself> still beta though
<myself> im wondering
<ibuclaw> myself, why Shiretoko ?
<myself> i use it all the time
<dragonrigs> oh ubuntu is quite smart
<FloodBot3> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> myself:  testing out the google Chrome also
<somaly> Must be something wrong with  medibuntu. I have the sources and the keyring
<dragonrigs> ;)
<myself> is Shiretoko still in beta? thats what im asking
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, awww so that could be the issue with components 0:6 0:15 (which dont help much in pinpointing the problem)
<Dr_Willis> myself:  no. its just the code name for the 3.5 release.. so i think its out of 'beta'
<c0p3rn1c> how would I make the following statement work ? "gksudo eject /media/Mass memory". There is a problem with the space between "Mass memory"
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  yes.. I dontknow why you are so determined to have a 'server' kernel - when the other one works..
<shah16> I always get the error 'gtalk0 Network error' while signing into gtalk from EMPATHY, i'm really not able to figureout what the problem is.. my requirment is to have a voice chat with gtalk userswhat might be the problem in empathy?
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  ive heard of other similer issues whth people usingthe 'server' install on  some hardware.
<sblunix> !medibuntu is A repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons. Downloadable By Entering http://paste.ubuntu.com/253564/ into the terminal
<myself> does anyone know how to make shiretoko my default browser?
<myself> i still have shit linked to firefox
<dragonrigs>  punkrockergul: if you use windows it will distroy your computer. Ekiga and SIP acounts i dont trust. If you want to do it BE my guest
<myself> and someone told me that its unwise to uninstall firefox because of dependancies??
<myself> but i want to just have shiretoko and not firefox (which is like 3.0 something)
<Dr_Willis> myself:  personally.. i dont bother changing the defaults..
<dragonrigs> myself: easy
<punkrockergul> Dragnslcr, :)
<shah16> or can anyone plz provide a solution of voice chat with gtalk users
<Slart> !shiretoko | myself
<ubottu> myself: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<mostafa> hello there I have a problem when I restart or shutdown it doesn't do them normally  it stops at the black screen says "will now restart" or "will now halt"
<Slart> myself: I've seen some webpages claiming it's possible to remove the 3.0 firefox and replacing it with 3.5 but I'm not sure if it's easy or if upgrades work after that
<coens> ubuntu.fr
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, i just dont get if the image keeps getting updated would it be compatible with old hardware and i aint too sure why myself since this comp will just stay in a corner acting as backup
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  just pin the kernel version that works i guess.
<elver_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<elver_> lol
<gome> hi
<mostafa> hello there I have a problem when I restart or shutdown it doesn't do them normally  it stops at the black screen says "will now restart" or "will now halt"
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, just out of curiosity doesnt server perform smoother than generic kernel specially if you aint using X
<Lama_chok> i have ubuntu installed in my laptop... I wanna make it a dual boot with xp... so i just need to boot it with xp cd..Right???
<mostafa> plz help
<gome> i need a little help...
<sblunix> Lama_chok: Hold On a second and I'll load up a guide for you
<Lama_chok> Do i have to take care of boot sequence or grub...
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  i doubt if you will notice any diffeance.
<Quarterstaff> I removed firefox 3.0 through synaptic after installing shiretoko
<abrandt> how do I get the wireless applet back onto the panel? I did the remove from panel on accident but dont see it in the the add to panel section
<sblunix> Lama_chock: This guide should help tremendously: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<gome> i instaled wine, than i can't get my scripts running, witch command i have to use to have it running as default again?
<Slart> abrandt: are you sure it's on the panel and not in the task tray?
<mostafa> sblunix: can you help me?
<mostafa> :(
<Dr_Willis> abrandt:  perhaps run the nm-applet tool?
<Lama_chok> thanks sblinux... it's not that i m a fan of windows.. just wanna ply some games..tha's all
<sblunix> mostafa: Well, I'm not exactly sure how I could, GRUB is not my specialty
<Dr_Willis> gome:  wine and scripts? what scripts?
<sblunix> If anything like that happens, I go ahead and completely reinstall the boot configuration file for me...
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, I might not but the system will sure respond smoother i guess, still will kep this for now and explore the issue later when ive got more time. I want it running as soon as possible
<mostafa> sblunix: how do you understand that it's cause is GRUB
<sblunix> Lama_chok: ya, IK :P
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  im not even sure it will respond smoother.
<sblunix> mostafa: because GRUB handles starting up and shutting down. (Or so I believe, I may be wrong)
<Bearshare> mostafa, what kind of muslim name is that
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  last i checked the server  kernel had some extra memory support fetures for sich as more then 4gb ram on a 32bit machine and some other things.
<gome> Dr_Willis: a simple shell script, for the instalation of xnview, i can't get it working, it apears "run with wine" instead of the default command to run scripts
<Bearshare> Are you a muslim, mostafa?
<sblunix> Bearshare: Does that have anything to do with the topic at hand?
<Dr_Willis> gome:  run it from a terminal, or chakjge its default applicaion perhaps.
<Lama_chok> well wanna make sure nothing screws up the GRUB... otherwise i will have a hard time
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, ok thanks will stick with what ive  got for now
<Bearshare> I hate stinky Muslim n****rs
<mostafa> Bearshare: Does it have any difference between the religion of people in this room?
<sblunix> Lama_chok: I've never had GRUB problems dual booting, really easy to reinstall and backup, it's all in the guide
<Dr_Willis> and here we wonder why you got banned from other channels Bearshare ....
<Bearshare> shut your muslim face up mostafa
<Boohbah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sblunix> Bearshare!
<rek> hi Dr_Willis u ar an expert
<sblunix> !ops
<Bearshare> what
<Dr_Willis> rek:  depends on the issues.
<Bearshare> Whats up
<rek> Dr_Willis:  always chatting
<Dr_Willis> Bearshare:  you spouting insults to the channel.. if you dident do so.. then you got some issues going on.
<Boohbah> Bearshare: what's up with your kickban?
<Bearshare> my kickban?
<rek> Dr_Willis: mythtv and yp-p3 that is not recognized by hardy
<sessizce> how can i install wbar on xubuntu 9.04 64bit ?
<Bearshare> I dont get kickbanned
<gome> Dr_Willis: from terminal i can't create the files, even with sudo command, and the command you passed me don't work...
<Bearshare> Dr Willis shut up now
<Bearshare> dont talk for the rest of the night
<rek> sudo iotop     and i see mythtv at the boot always working.... 800kb/sec    why?    i must kill him
<Dr_Willis> gome:  create what file?
<iziezal> i have no sound. im new to linux. can anyone help? i went to system>preferences>sound and kept selecting 'devices' and clicking 'test' until i hears a sound. i hear a sound but i dont hear any sound when i play videos on youtube or 'vlc player'
<oldude67> !ops | Bearshare  rude,foul language and off topic
<ubottu> Bearshare  rude,foul language and off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dragonrigs> !ops
<Slart> oldude67: oh.. they are very aware of him..
<dragonrigs> !ops
<rek> help
<dragonrigs> ops i need this guy thrown out
<ziroday> dragonrigs: you only need to do it once, if none are around, none are around
<gome> Dr_Willis: the files the script was trying to install... there is an argument to execute scripts with gedit?
<dragonrigs> thanks
<rek> help dudes
<Dr_Willis> gome:  sudo sh scriptname   doesent work?
<dragonrigs> what
<dragonrigs> say ur quote
<dragonrigs> rek: whats ur question
<gome> Dr_Willis: nope, i tried it...
<rek> yp-p3 not recognized w c i do?
<Dr_Willis> gome:  what is the scrupt suppose dto install? where did it come from?
<Boohbah> rek: do you see any output in dmesg when you plugin the device?
<rek> mythtv write allways why? how can i get my mythtv working?
<mostafa> thnx all for their response
<GreenDelta2> ibuclaw: could you help me again? i tried this example: http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/WxGLCanvas and it compiled, but i get a segfault when running it...............
<gome> Dr_Willis: it was supposed to install XnView, came from it's site (http://www.xnview.com/)
<mostafa> this is normal to me but I know that all of these rude words are the cause of wrong infos about my religion anyhow thnx
<rek> Bus 008 Device 005: ID 04e8:511a Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<Boohbah> rek: do you see anything in /media ?
<rek> of course not
<mostafa> sblunix: do you know about grub 2?
<somaly> ttfn
<ziroday> rek: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l, what protocol does it normally use for data transfer?
<sessizce> how can i install wbar on xubuntu 9.04 64bit ?
<rek> mp3
<rek> it's an mp3
<ziroday> rek: yes, but mp3 players use a variety of data transfer protocols.
<rek> no
<rek> ther's anythin
<sblunix> mostafa: nope, I try answering what I can, but I know nothing about GRUB
<ziroday> rek: pardon?
<rek> sudo fdisk -l does not show my mp3
<mostafa> sblunix:  thank you bro :D
<GreenDelta2> i have a problem with wxwidgets and ubuntu... i tried this example: http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/WxGLCanvas and it compiled, but i get a segfault when running it...............
<ziroday> rek: okay, when plugging in your device what are the last few messages outputted by dmesg?
<rek> waitt
<Dr_Willis> gome:  i dont even see a 'script' to download  there  - i do see the tar.gz  That program seems a little out dated.
<ziroday> GreenDelta2: probably better if you ask in the wxwidgets channel, we won't be able to help you much here
<sblunix> mostafa: no problem, and ignore that Bearshare Guy, he's already been banned from three other rooms for abuse and innapropriate comments, ubuntu is all about a circle of friends and wide support network, everyone's welcome
<rek> there are  lot of messages
<gome> Dr_Willis: inside the *.tar.gz is the program
<ziroday> !pastebin | rek put them here
<ubottu> rek put them here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> gome:  XnView-x86-unknown-linux2.x-static-fc4.tgz    works here when i run it after extracting the files.
<gome> Dr_Willis: witch command do you use to run it?
<mostafa> sblunix: for sure because it is normal to me and I know it is the cause of wrong info about muslims I wish all the mankind would will live in peace
<Dr_Willis> gome:  it it has binaries in the 'bin' dir of that archive that i ran
<Dr_Willis> gome:  cd whatever/bin      ./whatevercmmand
<mostafa> sblunix: you are a good man bro thnx
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253573/
<rek> ziroday:
<rek> pasted
<sblunix> ya well, it's not really that bad, I mean, seriously, it's very rare to run into people who have anything to say about muslims, to most of us, it's just another religion...
<Dr_Willis> gome:  that is  a rather old/outdated app it  shows its age. :)
<ziroday> rek: what player is this again?
<gome> Dr_Willis: it's the one i found to browse for *.ico files, but it's another treat...
<rek> yp-p3 samsung
<rek> new :-)
<rek> for my birthday
<ziroday> rek: does the player appear in rhythmbox?
<rek> nope ziro
<levander> Does ubuntuforums not still have that thing where you can click and give thanks to people?
<ziroday> rek: okay, the player uses MTP to communicate. Do you have gnomad or banshee?
<ziroday> levander: nope, ask in #ubuntuforums for more
<dragonrigs> ubuntu-in
<dragonrigs> #ubuntu-in
<rek> dunno
<rek> dunno ziroday
<ziroday> rek: well could you install those apps please...
<rek> but da playa came with no software
<rek> of coures
<rek> apt-get?
<ziroday> rek: whatever suits you
<gome> Dr_Willis: well, thanks for your time, i will try to figure out some stuff
<Dr_Willis> gome:  there are proberly other tools to work with .ico files.. (i dont even bother with ico's andy more) i find good png icons :)
<rek> can u tell me the ame of the deb ziroday
<ziroday> rek: gnomad and banshee
<corden> guys it is possible to install kde 4.3 on ubuntu 8.04(hardy)?
<gome> Dr_Willis: i recently came from windows, so i still have some *.ico files from my deskmodes XD
<rek> ziroday:  installed banshee
<rek> gnomad not found
<ziroday> corden: possibly through a PPA, but I doubt it.
<ziroday> rek: gnomad2
<corden> I just installed kde4 but it's version says 3.3. Is kde4 a 4 or 3?
<iceroot> corden: kde 4 = kde 4.x  kde 3 = kde 3.x
<rek> ziroday:  installed
<ziroday> rek: well can you start either please
<Mart||n> .info was best icons
<corden> iceroot, yah, but when i look at synaptic its version from properties was 3.3. Maybe 3.3 was it's build
<schnoodles> does the new ubuntu have the sessions dialog by default ?
<Mart||n> or glow ones on miggy
<iceroot> corden: jaunty?
<corden> hardy
<rek> no jukebox found on usb
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$ gnomad2
<rek> LIBMTP_Get_First_Device: No Devices Attached
<rek> PDE device NULL.
<rek>        ziroday
<iceroot> corden: hardy only has kde 3.5.9 imo
<FloodBot3> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corden> i preferred hardy since it's LTS :D
<iceroot> corden: if i am correct there was kubuntu remix with kde 4.x
<iceroot> corden: on hardy
<ziroday> rek: look you need to unmount the drive and then plug it back in then start gnomad2
<corden> iceroot, synapic has KDE4.
<rek> ok ziroday
<corden> maybe your right its a kde 3 with kde4 remix
<rek> do i need to reboot?
<corden> hmmmmmmm
<iceroot> corden: as i said, there was a remix for hardy with kde4
<sessizce> how can i install wbar on xubuntu 9.04 64bit ?
<iceroot> corden: kde 4.1 was it at release
<fxn> hey, you know what to do here? W: GPG error: http://apt.brightbox.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5F850D830090DAAD
<dragon> Is there a place I could get some ffmpeg-specific help? their IRC?
<Mart||n> maybe u have teh pre reslase  rc version
<rek> ziroday:  it was not mounted it does not workà
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: try in an terminal "sudo apt-cache search wbar"
<corden> i wonder why synaptic write kde4 when it's version was 3.3
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher, apt-chace command not found
<wildnfree> dragon: what sort of help are you looking for with ffmpeg?
<corden> bur i guess its 4 since its repos are kde4
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: try in an terminal "sudo apt-cache search wbar" try to write it right ;) cache
<zvacet> fxn:http://paste.ubuntu.com/253577/
<ohlievher> hi room
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | ohlievher
<ubottu> ohlievher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher,  :) thx it found bwbar ?
<ohlievher> hi orts
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall wbar being in the repos
<ohlievher> thanks for the welcome
<ohlievher> i like Ubuntu!
<skazi21101> i have a problem qhen system startup/ fglrx fail / can somebody help me with this?
<corden> hope ubuntu 10.4 will come out soon
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: :) ok, now try "sudo apt-get install bwbar" if it is the package which you need.
<ohlievher> Great and Cool!
<corden> cant wait with another LTS
<ortsvorsteher> !info bwbar | sessizce
<ubottu> sessizce: bwbar (source: bwbar): generates text and graphical readout of current bandwidth use. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Mart||n> no
<Mart||n> not allowed to help as i use enter not often enough
<rek> ziroday: doe not work
<Dr_Willis> http://www.deviceguru.com/adding-wbar-prism-and-gadgets-to-ubuntu/
<ziroday> rek: I'm sorry I have no idea
<rek> ziroday: thank you
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list
<skazi21101> i have a problem qhen system startup/ fglrx fail / can somebody help me with this?
<rek> Dr_Willis: my yp-p3 is not recognized
<Dr_Willis> rek:  you assume i have a CLUE what a yp-p3 even is....
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher,  i dont thing wbar and bwbar same things.. i want to install http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list
<rek> mp3 player samsung Dr_Willis
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: yes, try this :)
<Kharn> re all
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher, bwbar is a dock like cairo dock?
<ortsvorsteher> !info bwbar | sessizce
<ubottu> sessizce: bwbar (source: bwbar): generates text and graphical readout of current bandwidth use. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Dr_Willis> wbar is a dock... bwbar is --- no idea.. :)
<TheFunkbomb> is flash for ubuntu amd64 still an RC or have they released the real deal?
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher,  my english is not good :)
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: whats your prefered language?
<sessizce> tr
<ortsvorsteher> !tr | sessizce
<ubottu> sessizce: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sessizce> yes i know but not online persons
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: ;) no problem, bwbar is something to see which bandwith you are using ;)
<rek> ubottu yp-3p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yp-3p
<Mart||n> i am online
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | rek
<ubottu> rek: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mart||n> jsut watching some bot explin to each versoin of a differnt bot to asses whether to  bots get same  definition
<Mart||n> lol
<rek> ciao ubottu
<Mart||n> for SIZES
<Mart||n> or excersizes
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone know if Flash for AMD64 is a final release yet?
<Kharn> so i've spent the past 3 hours trying to work out where I'm going wrong trying to install postgresql (running jaunty) and am having absolutely no success getting it running .. if anyone could help, would be great .. heres a paste of the installers output ----> http://www.pastebin.org/9189
<ubuntu_904> hi i installed windows98 onto my PC then I lost out om my winxp which is installed on the logical partition will have to reinstall or can i retrieve back my win xp ?
<Mart||n> no
<Mart||n> u just need to boot to doe and fdisk /mbr
<Mart||n> i think
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_904:  you mean it vanisned from teh grub menus?
<Mart||n> or if not boot winxp cd
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | ubuntu_904
<ubottu> ubuntu_904: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mart||n> and then enter setup
<glick> hi
<Mart||n> then  press a few thing to get recovery console
<Diden05> test
<Mart||n> then type in  boot fix or something
<glick> excuse me is there a way to access spanish letters on my keyboard
<glick> ?
<Mart||n> goole  win98 xp boot fix
<iziezal> i have no sound. im new to linux. can anyone help? i went to system>preferences>sound and kept selecting 'devices' and clicking 'test' until i hears a sound. i hear a sound but i dont hear any sound when i play videos on youtube or 'vlc player'
<ubuntu_904> ohk thanks
<ortsvorsteher> glick: sure, just change your settings to spanish keyboard
<TheFunkbomb> iziezal, did you check the speaker on the upper bar?
<ortsvorsteher> glick: is there a spanish keyboard connected?
<Kharn> iziezal: have u isntalled codecs for the files u are attempting to play?
<Dr_Willis> Im Not sure flash, or vlc actually use the w32codecs :)
<rek> hi we need to use a yp-p3 samsung mp3 player
<iziezal> TheFunkbomb, yes i did.
<sessizce> ortsvorsteher, wbar : http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list there is a 32bit package for debian etch but not 64 bit
<Pupuser402> how about puppy
<ortsvorsteher> sessizce: so search the web for an 64bit application. use your prefered search engine :)
<Dr_Willis> sessizce:  compile from source perhaps?
<TheFunkbomb> iziezal, right click on the speaker and choose Open Volume Control
<zmdwjx1981> 哈哈
<Kharn> flash needs mpeg2 audio codec ... afair ..
<iziezal> Kharn, actually im watching a video on vlc now. i dont hear any sound on firefox/flash
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402:  what about it.
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | zmdwjx1981
<ubottu> zmdwjx1981: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zmdwjx1981> I know
<Mart||n> ok
<sessizce> Dr_Willis,  i couldnt make it
<Mart||n> u need to  check u have workign sound with something that is  multimedia
<Mart||n> to asses whether the sound is working on stuff
<Mart||n> like  film or youtube
<Dr_Willis> sessizce:  its not really  that impressive.. gnome-do and its dock/bar theme works decently well
<Mart||n> as if so then it the desgner  fault
<glick> can you buy keyboard layout covers
<glick> ?
<sessizce> Dr_Willis, ok i will try this. thnx
<glick> having a different layout is useless without the keys
<kbp> I reckon this is a bug because on one of my desktop, when I play music on Amarok, there is no sound from other program (flash player, vlc, etc.)
<igsen> after upgrading to xubuntu jaunty I can't log on to default xfce4.desktop. please help...
<kbp> <-------- (broken grammar)
<Mart||n> so u have no sound wat so ever
<dragonrigs> am i heard
<Mart||n> then u need to consult the program that controls ur sound
<dragonrigs> bazhang: can u hear me
<iziezal> my sound is fine everywhere but flash/firefox
<Mart||n> like  a mixer of some kind that controls the sound outpout if  modules are loaded correct  thru oss or alsa or pulse
<Kharn> can anyone help with a failing install of postgresql , log of install and error is here: http://www.pastebin.org/9189
<oldude67> dragonrigs, i see you. does that help?
<igsen> Should i reinstall xubuntu desktop?
<Mart||n> no
<Mart||n> maybe update alsa
<Mart||n> or run alsa conf
<iziezal> Mart||n, was that meant for me?
<Dr_Willis> igsen:  reinstalling for things is windows thinking..
<iziezal> Mart||n, there is no more alsa conf
<Kharn> Dr_Willis :D
<Dr_Willis> igsen:  but you could try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i guess.
<kbp> Kharn: check log : * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output.
<Dr_Willis> make
<Mart||n> oh thought it was in the  tools package
<Mart||n> that not natively enable in the apt update
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] Synaptic lists a package name entry 'gnome-keyring-manager' but without any additional information (such as a description). This was different in Ubuntu 8.04.3. What is the reason?
<Mart||n> as state in console  apt-get conf
<Mart||n> like hashhed out
<Mart||n> with  the all support  kernels
<Mart||n> but disbale  pulsa
<Kharn> kbp: http://www.pastebin.org/9191
<Kharn> kbp: i've attempted to stop ssl, which removes the first line of the error, however the rest remain
<Mart||n> whats second error line
<Kharn> could not bind ipv4 socket
<igsen> Dr_willis, install on gnome failsafe session?
<Mart||n> ok net not connected e.g ethherner or wireless if u talk bout boot posts
<zvacet> glick: did you install support for spanish
<dragonrigs> helo
<Dr_Willis> igsen:  Huh?
<Kharn> Mart||n: im connected to it via ssh at the moment
<kbp> Kharn: so is there anyother app tecking port 5432? as the hint?
<kbp> Kharn: *taking
<Kharn> kbp: not that i can see ... nothing at all\
<Mart||n> the  brign the net connection up
<Mart||n> or what is it using the defualt eth0 net connect fora  bind port
<Mart||n> or something
<Mart||n> maybe u running a local vpn aswell
<Kharn> nope, its online atm ..
<Mart||n> adn teh gateway not right or something when the dhcp client checks for ip
<igsen> Dr_Willis, I mean I can log on to gnome fail safe mode but I cant go back to xubuntu's xfce4 session.
<Mart||n> dunno not my problem for advance tech
<Kharn> static ip ... :D
<Mart||n> thats ur prob
<Mart||n> ifcpnfig up
<Kharn> ...
<Dr_Willis> igsen:  as a test make a new user.. see if they can loginto xfce
<Kharn> but its up .... im conencted to it
<Mart||n> dhcp ..setting up as auto
<Mart||n> broadcast addy wrong
<Mart||n> not higher enough mask
<kbp> Kharn: just make sure please run sudo netstat -anltp|grep :5432 on the server
<Mart||n> dunno
<igsen> Dr_Willis, I'll do that... please wait for me, I'll get back at you....
<Kharn> kbp no output
<Kharn> its also running a vnc server, ssh server, ftp server ...
<kbp> Kharn: is any other service working well? (i.e. ftp, ssh etc.?) because the last line says: could not create ANY TCP/IP sockets
<Kharn> yep, i am ssh'd into it atm, i can vnc no probs and ftp is working fine ...
<Kharn> i'm physically right next to it .. so same ip range etc..
<Kharn> not that it matters, as i am only trying to run it on itself at this stage
<kbp> Kharn: ip range stuff doesnt get involve here because as I can see it uses "localhost"
<Kharn> yup
<kbp> Kharn: it can run itself without any internet/lan connection
<Kharn> no it won't run at all ...
<kbp> Kharn: how about /etc/init.d/sumthing retart it?
<kbp> *restart
<Kharn> its not started at present ... and i get that same error http://www.pastebin.org/9191 if i do /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] Synaptic lists a package name entry 'gnome-keyring-manager' but without any additional information (such as a description). What is the reason?
<slapfight> hi
<neil_d> QWERTY
<MGZT> hai
<Kharn> kbp .. somehow u gave me an idea then .. (who knows how my mind works) ... but i have it fixed ...
<kbp> Kharn: even if you turn off SSL, it still gives that SSL root.crt error? (I'm thinking that because SSL stuff makes  the socket doesnt work properly (!??) - I dunno what im talking about anyway)
<Kharn> the solution ... i edit /etc/postgresql/8.3/main/postgresql.conf and changed the line "#listen_addresses = 'localhost'" to "listen_address = '*' ... and magically it started
 * neil_d oops
<kbp> Kharn: it should be 127.0.0.1, dont use * :) for security reason
<Kharn> yeh .. prolly a smart idea :P
<grawity> Or ::1 !
<Dr_Willis> But wait! im using 127.0.0.1! you cant use my ip!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Kharn> lol!
<bubu1uk> Dr_Willis: who stolen my ip?
<Kharn> heres an interesting one for u tho ... i cant ping 127.0.0.1 or its external ip from that box, but i can ping its external ip from this one...
<Dr_Willis> 'want a fast quake server with low ping!  join 127.0.0.1 !'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> later: "I Joined that server.. MY ping was great! but no one else was there!"
<dragonrigs> can some one teach me to remote desktop
<Ti-dev> Hi, I'm doing a dual-boot of Windows XP and Ubuntu and I was wondering, do I make a /boot partition or not? I'm installing Ubuntu on the second hdd btw..."/dev/sdb"
<Ti-dev> sorry if it's a dumb Q...this is the first time I'm doing a true dual-boot
<dragonrigs> It would be a great honour
<Dr_Willis> Ti-dev:  a boot partition is optional.
<grawity> Ti-dev: I myself just created an / and a swap partition.
<Ti-dev> oh? okay
<Dr_Willis> Ti-dev:  if the while 2nd hd is going to be for ubuntu. the installer can partition as needed.
<jedimind> how would i go about checking what file system is being used on say a USB Stick (what has it been formatted as) ?
<grawity> Ti-dev: Actually, if you install Ubuntu _after_ Windows, it can do everything automatically (including resizing)
<Dr_Willis>  i normally use / /home  and swap.
<bubu1uk> Ti-dev: i use /home separate. nothing else.
<dragonrigs> can some one teach me to do remotedeskto
<dragonrigs> remote desktop*
<Kharn> dragonrigs ... this is the guide i used : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<kbp> Kharn: a hacker asked a man: "Give me your IP. I will hack you using my tool". The man replied: "127.0.0.1". The hacker says: "Haha you're dead now! I'm formatting your hdd"
<grawity> jedimind: Is it mounted? If yes, the output of 'mount' might have the FS.
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  give details... local lan? or over internet? what OS's ?
<grawity> jedimind: If it isn't, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX' -- but that isn't very clear on the filesystem type.
<Ti-dev> I want to do a manual partitioning  as I usually do see?
<Ti-dev> kk
<Ti-dev> I got it
<oldude67> dragonrigs, try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n33yl1jAqgQ
<dragonrigs> i want to connect to my networks
<Kharn> kbp :P
<Dr_Willis> Ti-dev:  i tend to use all primary partitions also.
<Ti-dev> I usually create a /boot partition for linux so you refer to the /boot dir created within /root
<Dr_Willis> Ti-dev:  go for it then.
<Ti-dev> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the support :D
<Ti-dev> Dr_Willis: I'm an old Ubuntu cheif and now I'm on Arch...this is for my sis' actually hehe
<Ti-dev> later!
<jedimind> grawity: thanks that helped, how would i format a usb stick to say fat32 ?
<eboyjr> Hello, people. I have a HP Pavillion dv9700, and it seems the graphics card is shot. It doesn't work in Ubuntu or Vista, and enabling Safe Graphics Mode in Ubuntnu works good. But not good enough. The resolution is only 800x600. Is there something I can do?
<Dr_Willis> jedimind:  mkfs.vfat /dev/devicename
<grawity> jedimind: I recommend gparted, a graphical interface -- but mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 will work too.
<grawity> jedimind: I myself use NTFS for USB sticks though.
<jedimind> is vfat = fat32 ?
<grawity> jedimind: Most of the time, yes.
<grawity> jedimind: fat16 is usually called 'msdos', AFAIK.
<jedimind> ok how bout this - i have a usb stick and it seems to have a limitation on how many files can be placed in a single folder
<Dr_Willis> fat12 :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: That one is for floppies?
<jedimind> and i was thinking it might be the way its formatted
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i think so.. or was that fat8
<jedimind> but fat32 shouldn't have any such realistic limitations and it shows as vfat
<jedimind> it craps out after 120 or so files
<jedimind> anyone know what might be causing that ?
 * grawity shrugs
<Dr_Willis> craps out?
<jedimind> Dr_Willis: just says 'drive is full" when it clearly isnt
<jedimind> say i try to copy ~600 mp3s onto this 2gig usb stick, after 600 megs or so it says "drive is full"
<Dr_Willis> jedimind:  too much porn.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jedimind> but i can copy 2gigs worth of say divx onto it no problem (since thats only 3-4 files)
<Dr_Willis> jedimind:  try making a sub dir?
<grawity> I suggest mkfs.ntfs
<jedimind> and if i segment those 600 into sub dirs then it works just fine
<jedimind> but thats not what i want
<Kharn> no really, this is quite strange.... i cant ping myself locally ... however i can ping myself from a remote system ... any ideas !?
<Dr_Willis> thats weird.
<jedimind> Dr_Willis: yeah, fat32 should have no such problem
<Dr_Willis> just make a single subdir..  put them all in it.. whats it do?
<jedimind> Dr_Willis: also says drive full iirc, let me try again
<myself> Kharn i bet you can ping me =P
<Kharn> myself ..... LOL!
<Dr_Willis> hit it with a hammer and wash it in viniger.. then try it.. :P
<jedimind> hrm actually it lets me put them all into a subdir
<benste> does so know something new to solve my MS TI cardreader problem ? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/48987
<jedimind> Dr_Willis: so the problem is that i can't put the files in the root, but can in a sub-dir
<jedimind> weird
<Dr_Willis>  jedimind  i recall some limit on the 'root' of a vat filesystem vs subdirs.. but never really noiced it befor.
<dragonrigs> doctor wilis i want to connect to the machien on my network in places>network>MUNNA-PC
<Mart||n> tehn use samba
<Mart||n> tools
<Mart||n> or network
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  You need to install samba to get machines seeing others and having 'shares' normally
<Mart||n> in the tool bar icorner menu
<Mart||n> it stragiht forward like windows
<chilly> подскажите плиз, как избавится от кракозябр в плеерах?
<Mart||n> same reference to the name network
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | chilly
<ubottu> chilly: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dragonrigs> oh
<dragonrigs> ok
<bazhang> chilly, #ubuntu-ru
<Mart||n> mount \\ip\dir /mnt/fakelk
<Mart||n> -t nfs
<Mart||n> of such for isop mount pover ftp/http
<Mart||n> as ti illegal to download
<Mart||n> not to burn aint it
<chilly> thanks
<dragonrigs> DR_Willis: how about VNC
<kbp> ortsvorsteher: how do you know it's ru ?
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find out why my kernel just paniced?
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  vnc is for one thing.. samba is for sotmhing totally diffrent.
<bubu1uk> kbp: cuz of letters. :)
<ortsvorsteher> kbp, i know the letters. :) you dont know how to write kyrillic? ;)
<grawity> kbp: It looks like Russian, that's why.
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  shareing 'directories/files' = samba
<sash_> kbp:  because other slawic languages dont write kyrillic afaik
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  remote desktop access = vnc or freenx
<ortsvorsteher> kbp, visit moscow, you will have a amazing trip ;)
<grawity> sash_: I think Ukrainian uses Cyrillic letters
<bubu1uk> sash_: most dont. :P
<kbp> I thought about Ukraine first when I see those letters
<dragonrigs> DR_Willis: my windows machien has Ad-hoc enabled incase you dont know Ad-hoc will enable the same ip on both computers im using that wireless connection right now
<sash_> oh, didnt know this. ok, so russia and ukraine ;)
<kaddi> hi, my up and down keys suddenly stopped working... how can I query the key to see if the right action is assigned to the key=
<ortsvorsteher> and serbia sash_ ;) also in some parts of bosnia ... and so on :D
<diddy> If I want to make 100% sure I will be able to remove a .deb package again what can I do? Wasn't there some kind of check-install command?
<Mart||n> gtep /devpsaux
<ohlievher> hi room
<bubu1uk> ortsvorsteher: sash_ : i think bulgarian as well. but it's bit different letters.
<kbp> diddy: what do you mean remove .deb package? just delete it
<ortsvorsteher> :D
 * ortsvorsteher turns back to topic ;) 
<grawity> diddy: If it's a package, dpkg will take care of removing it.
<grawity> diddy: dpkg -i package.deb to install, dpkg -r package to remove.
<diddy> kbp, I want to install a .deb package that is not in the repositories but I don't know the author.
<neil_d> I have the sound on my computer going :) but the microphone wont work... I am using the latest ubuntu. can anyone help?
<Mart||n> alien
<dragonrigs>  DR_Willis: my windows machien has Ad-hoc enabled incase you dont know Ad-hoc will enable the same ip on both computers im using that wireless connection right now
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  err... they dont have the same 'ip' that dosetn make sence.
<diddy> grawity, kbp it could be malware.
<Dr_Willis> they should each still have their own ip
<dragonrigs> no
<eboyjr> Hey, can anyone tell me which graphics cards (any) work on the HP Pavillion dv9700?
<grawity> diddy: And?
<Mart||n> ok just ifconfgi  wlan1 ipnumber for the machine u using that snot on net
<dragonrigs> ive checked http://www.whatismyip.com/ on both of them
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  when in doubt - stick with nvidia cards.
<diddy> grawity, will dpkg keep track of where all files go?
<ortsvorsteher> eboyjr: did you searched whitelist and blacklist?
<kbp> diddy: ... my habbit is I keep double click on deb files downloaded from net and not really care about malware... I need to think about it again - I guess...
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  they are going thriough a router?  that site would show the routers ip.
<grawity> diddy: It always does.
<grawity> diddy: Just out of curiosity, what program is in that pacakge?
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: The graphics card is shot.. vesa works, but the resolution is 800x600 (too small) Maybe there was something I could do
<eboyjr> ortsvorsteher: ^
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  all 8 of my machines here show the same ip at those kind of sites. I think. :)
<diddy> grawity, I am not talking about a particular package. I mean in general.
<Dr_Willis> but then again - i dont use wireless or adhoc stuff.
<dragonrigs> soooooo
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  so.. what does this have to do  with samba or vnc?
<dragonrigs> can some one try to remote me
<diddy> grawity, for many programs there are no ubuntu packages. How risky is it to install it into the system?
<bazhang> dragonrigs, please dont ask that here
<bubu1uk> diddy: what you mean how risky?
<grawity> diddy: Depends on whether you trust the author. Usually it isn't risky.
<kbp> dragonrigs: type ifconfig and copy & paste it to pastebin.com then give me the link
<Mart||n> as safe as it is for that distro with same conf sturcuture
<dragonrigs> Can some one remote my computer
<dragonrigs> ok
<Mart||n> or recommendation from a ligete souce
<diddy> grawity, on Windows it is extremely difficult to remove the program 100% as it is installed all over the place (registry, folders everywhere, autostart, etc).
<grawity> diddy: Also, it depends on whether it's available in source form or not, etc.
<GPL> i've Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000 , Should i install EasyCam to test it, i've used Cheese , but it didnt detect it, however, it shows when i do "lsusb" command, Shud i install EasyCam to test it, or anything else, Please help me, i want to make this cam work ;) and that this is a popular cam too :), so there must not be a lot of hassle in it.
<bazhang> dragonrigs, you dont want strangers remoting your computer
<dragonrigs> paste.ubuntu.com
<kronix> dragonrigs: I will, but I need your IP, your SS number and your bank account details.
<grawity> diddy: Windows is a completely different OS. It has no way of package management - except Windows Installer, which was a great idea but didn't really work...
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  vnc is normally NOT used over the 'internet' with out ssh tunnling.
<grawity> diddy: So in Windows, programs _themselves_ (or rather, specialized installer programs) take care of both installing AND removing.
<rek> bazhang: my yp-p3 is not recogmized
<kbp> bazhang: im not trying to remote his pc :)
<diddy> grawity, so packages that are installed with dpkg -i will be removed with dpkg -r without leaving junk anywhere?
<kronix> Windows Installer isn't a package manager.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  of course it worked.. it spawned 1000+ different types of installers for people to use! :P
<bazhang> rek, what is that
<rek> mp3 playa
<grawity> kronix: It isn't - but it _is_ kind of similar to, for example, .deb packages.
<kronix> Windows Installer is an installation platform.
<grawity> diddy: dpkg -r will remove what dpkg -i installed.
<grawity> diddy: Not more.
<bazhang> rek, be patient I will do a websearch
<rek> ok bazhang
<kronix> Windows has one great weakness: no packet manager.
<kaddi> y up- and my down-key stopped working this morning. :( I was wondering if I could reassign them with xmodmap or something, but I can't find out how to query the keycode of the keys. Does anyone know how to do this?
<kronix> *package
<dragonrigs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253605/
<Dr_Willis> kronix:  one? Heh...
<dragonrigs> please read my ifconfig
<sdf> anyone played alot with acer laptops?
<kronix> 90% of the desktop market and SOHO can't be wrong, Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> sdf:  i got an acer aspire one.
<kaddi> sdf I've been using acer for a while.
<GPL> kronix : Add/Remove Programs , is a package manager .. i guess.
<sdf> i have 8930
<kronix> GPL, oh, yeah.
<sdf> the intenal slot i wanna put a tv card in it
<Dr_Willis> kronix:  and this is ubuntu related topic how ?
<bubu1uk> sdf: what type of acer?
<dragonrigs> Dr_Willis: is that true
<Mart||n> i got acer
<sdf> doesn the M115 ok ? from avermedia
<kronix> And Add/Remove Features and Server Roles are also package managers.
<Mart||n> pci express it called
<sdf> 8930g
<Horusofoz> Hi guys - Firstly thanks for your help today and sorry for the ongoing issues - I've spent 10 hours straight trying to get ubuntu running
<dragonrigs> i got an acer aspire 4736Z
<kronix> Server Roles purports to download "new roles", but I don't think it does.
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  is what true? whate are you even trying to do?
<Mart||n> pcmcia
<grawity> Question. I want my command to be executed every time I open my laptop's lid. Where do I put that command? (command being vbetool dpms on; chvt 1; chvt 7)
<Mart||n> or express clit
<Mart||n> how big is teh decvie
<GPL> kronix: what's your real problem ? we wil try to solve that.
<bazhang> kronix, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dragonrigs> u wanted my ifconfig
<bazhang> dragonrigs, stop that
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  i did?  why?  it shows you got wireless working with an ip# - so...... whats the problem?
<dragonrigs> bazhang: what did i do
<kronix> GPL, I'd like them to combine Windows Update, Add/Remove Programs, Add/Remove Features etc. into one package manager. Can you help me with that?
<kbp> dragonrigs: please describe your question again (you want to connect from Ubuntu to Windows on adhoc right?)
<Mart||n> did i get a prob fixed
<dragonrigs> my other computer uses the same ip
<GPL> kronix : yeah, ask that in ##windows , surely they will
<bazhang> kronix, that is offtopic here. please take it elsewhere
<kronix> I want your help, GPL.
<kitikatpl> hello, I have a small question. I have some free space on partition /dev/sda2 and I'd like to add that space to my main partition, /dev/sda1, but GParted doesn't allow it. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:   that dozent make sence.. how are you going to 'ping' it then? or ssh to it.. or anything to it.
<dragonrigs> kronix: dont do this my bro ull get kicked just as i did
<Horusofoz> I've now got a portable WD hard drive with Ubuntu and Kubuntu 9.04 installed on 2 partitions but when it's plugged in the GRUB loader doesn't come up? I don't want to install it to the internal hard drives MBR as others use the pc who would be freaked out by it so want to be able to have it so GRUB loads of the drive - Can anyone say how please?
<dragonrigs> ok
<dragonrigs> lemmy
<dragonrigs> ill give it a try
<Anarhist> hello, grub is giving me "Error 21" after installing 9.04, i have tried to search the web, but everybody is having slightly different problems. i think mine is due to the fact that i have IDE hard drives connected to motherboard, then i have SATA/IDE card which has two more IDE harddrives and SATA one, the grub is intalled onto the drive connected directly to motherboard, but Ubuntu is on SATA one
<Mart||n> ok load up ur fav distro
<Mart||n> e.g teh one u want to fix
<dragonrigs> Dr_Willis: can u vnc me
<Mart||n> and re runthe grub updater
<Mart||n> or installer
<maxwellr> to anyone having video problems with intel graph cards, try ubuntu 9.10 , it rocks :)
<GPL> kronix : bro. i am sorry, but i feel , i cant. i am now a Ubuntu-person.
<kronix> :(
<Mart||n> or just reinstall grub after mount ur root partition
<Mart||n> or so forth
<Anarhist> !error21
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error21
<Anarhist> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mart||n> error
<Mart||n> 21 mean no boot partition active i think
<dragonrigs> ubottu!
<Mart||n> could be rong tho due to having that errro  few time when i have no boot
<dragonrigs> !ubuttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuttu
<Mart||n> and i usually have a boot  set wrong
<Mart||n> or i deleted the partition
<dragonrigs> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kbp> Mart||n: if you don't put the nick of a person you wanna talk, no one knows who are you talking to :P
<dragonrigs> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<dragonrigs> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Anarhist> Mart||n, i have reinstalled
<Dr_Willis> dragonrigs:  gee.. you say both machines have the same ip.. Your ip shown is 192.168.0.88    Im pretty sure thats a 'local lan' ip. and not reacheable from   here.
<maxwellr> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<bazhang> dragonrigs, /msg ubottu
<Anarhist> Mart||n, but after reinstalling i still get the same thing
<WinterWeaver> I'm trying to set up my laptop as a DHCP server, so that I can share my internet connection via the wireless to my wife's laptop but I get a error saying that "the device wlan0 is not ready", anyone know why?
<dragonrigs> oh ok
<Mart||n> it not reachable from here unless its a ip6
<Dr_Willis> 192.168.0.* is what.. a class c? i forget the terms...
<Mart||n> type new ipv4 on top of it maybe
<Mart||n> lol kddding
<Mart||n> no it not
<kbp> Dr_Willis: if he's behind a router, and a router doesnt open anything, sure you cannot connect to him even you know his ip address
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Nobody cares anymore about classes. It's just 192.168.0.0/24 now.
<oguncak> hi friends. how can i open a playlist section and drop there the files i want to listen to in rhythmbox?
<Mart||n> it means that it attach it self to a lan or trying to attach something
<|pez|> I need to check if a package is installed or not, how would I do that in commandline?
<Mart||n> but not attach and command  ifconfig ip just been added u wil
<grawity> |pez|: dpkg -l packagename
<Dr_Willis> and the 'ad hoc' docs i say here  say the thing does use some sort of dhcp server... so the question is.. DO machnes on an ad-hoc network  'somehow' all have different ip's ?
<|pez|> right, thanks Granis
<|pez|> uh
<|pez|> grawity
<|pez|> tab completion ftl. ;P
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  but im old-skool! :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Both DHCP and zeroconf allow automatic address assignment.
<Mart||n> no they have non
<dragonrigs> doc yes
<dragonrigs> they do
<Mart||n> they need to have it set up in some whay to have ips on both sides else teh ip arrange could possibly be different all the time
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  so 4 machines on an ad-hoc network would each have their own differnt ip.?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  (just making sure i am understing the details of ad-hoc netwoking) :)
<dragonrigs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> Reading some wiki pages onit.. and they miss/skip a few details
<kbp> ....????
<GPL> dragonrigs: are you aware, that trigger is only for emergency use.
<dragonrigs> yes
<dragonrigs> arooni
<bazhang> dragonrigs, why did you do that
<Horusofoz> Does anyone know how to install GRUB to a portable drive that will make it bootable from multiple pcs?
<dragonrigs> arooni spaming on my pm
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure how do they configure IP addresses... if zeroconf (avahi-autoipd) is used, they will get an address from the 169.254.0.0/16 range. (If they haven't had one yet, they will choose one randomly.)
<th0r> Dr_Willis: this says yes, the ad hoc network still uses a normal ip address scheme....http://en.kioskea.net/contents/configuration-reseau/configurer-routeur-wifi.php3
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  you would need the grub files on the  portable drive, (wth a suitable fileysstem) then use the proper grub command to install it to the portable drive.
<GPL> dragonrigs: oh you need to know about IRC, visit www.irchelp.org, and from now , use /ignore nickname.
<bubu1uk> Horusofoz: if you install system on usb, doesn't it give you option to install grub there?
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Those 169.254.0.0/16 addresses are the "link-local" range, and so they are non-routable.
<dragonrigs> oh
<dragonrigs> ok
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Does the tutorial mention dnsmasq? It has a mini DHCP server.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  so those are reserved ip addresses that all ad-hoc networks will use?  the wont use the 192.168.*.* range?
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] Synaptic lists a package name entry 'gnome-keyring-manager' but without any additional information (such as a description). What is the reason?
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: I installed Grub to the portable drive I'm pretty sure but it does not load when pc started with it plugged in
<Horusofoz> bubu1uk: Not sure it's a portable hard drive
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I have no idea.
<dragonrigs> who is that
<bubu1uk> Horusofoz: did you setup in bios to boot from usb? not hdd or cdrom
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  you have to tell the pc to boot from the hard drive AND when booting from teh HD. the 'hd#,#' of the usb drive may become hd0,0 (or it might not) this is ofte an issue with  usb drives.. When you installed grub., it was very likely hd1,1 or some other hd#,#
<Mart||n> if he see teh  2 error
<Mart||n> then it is bootting something
<th0r> Dr_Willis: the 169.254 addresses are used momentarily as the computers work out ip addressing. I believe the ad hoc network will still use 192.168 addresses for normal operation once set up
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  whatever device boots (on this box) becomes hd0,0  I oftenhave to tweak grub if i 'repair' it from  a rescue cd/flashdrive
<kitikatpl> quit
<Mart||n> or not  booting something that is supose to be there  ..as it  booted teh hard part fo
<Mart||n> it
<FloodBot3> Mart||n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bubu1uk> Horusofoz: and also what Dr_Willis said. :)
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  Ok. :) we tried to figure out  ad-hoc the other day at work.. and never did get it going.. figured id read up on it.
<Horusofoz> There are three items for USB but none of them seem to work :(
<th0r> Dr_Willis: that link I sent has a fair writeup on it
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  saving lots of things to  my flash drive to read/print at work. :)
<kbp> Mart||n: told ya before, u need to put the name of person you wanna talk to in your chat
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: Not sure I understand what you said
<Mart||n> adhoc uses anything in the local ip range available else it uses non ip unless forced to do so by default or user conf
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  the drive that gets 'booted' becomes hd0,0 (in grub terms) normally. this can cause issues.
<bubu1uk> Horusofoz: menu.lst in /grub.
<Horusofoz> K how do I remedy this?
<Mart||n> e.g u connect ot windows ad hoc and  dhcp  enable naturalll then u will get a  192  ip and possible internet
<kbp> Horusofoz: he means you should edit grub on your USB to hd0,0
<Mart||n> unless u have no ics on that side
<Mart||n> else u will jsut get ip and not a gatway
<Mart||n> so u can ping if it on there side or not
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  if you were to use the live cd.. and plug in a usb drive.. and install to the usb drive.. at the TIME of the install the usb drive would be hd1, not hd0.  this makes teh grub menu.lst the isntaller generates wrong for when the system boots that hard drive.
<Horusofoz> OK so should I reboot into live cd and try then?
<Mart||n> or the router if u on the  windows network
<Dr_Willis> see what the grub menu.lst says on the drive. and whats its tryign to do exactly
<Mart||n> not nessacily
<Mart||n> it might be hd2
<Mart||n> for some pc systems unless laptop
<bazhang> Mart||n, dont use enter as punctuation
<Mart||n> or two raid devices
<Horusofoz> Its a desktop pc with XP on internal drive
<Mart||n> e.g usb raid
<Mart||n> i dont
<Dr_Willis> You can edit the grub 'boot lines'   via the menus and see what it says.. if it says hd1, you may need to change it to hd0
<Mart||n> i use my lil finger for enter and no punctation around my lil finger area
<Mart||n> apart from shift
<Mart||n> or  semicoon
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  you may want to clarify the exact problem also.. ive frogotten what it was. :)
<bazhang> Mart||n, please stop
<Mart||n> u stop
<Mart||n> filling screen with pink
<kbp> !lol@ Mart||n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol@ Mart
<Mart||n> !!lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Horusofoz> Does this look correct to you all http://pastebin.com/m69fea5e
<Julia> Can I somehow setup Ubuntu jaunty to use English language, but date be in other format/language?
<neil_d> any ideas on why every time I open the volume control dialog.. all the 'record' things are muted.. and I cant record anything even when I unmute them?
<neil_d> any ideas on why every time I open the volume control dialog.. all the 'record' things are muted.. and I cant record anything even when I unmute them?
<Julia> I like English, but I would prefer other language for date etc.
<Anarhist> i am really lost about the whole error 21 business, can somebody give me an idea of where to look if i have SATA and IDE drives
<neil_d> any ideas on why every time I open the volume control dialog.. all the 'record' things are muted.. and I cant record anything even when I unmute them?
<kaddi> Julia you should be able to select that in regional settings. I know you can with KDE, it should be possible with gnome as well
<grawity> neil_d: Please don't repeat your question - especially not every half minute...
<grawity> neil_d: That will just make people ignore you.
<Slart> Julia: I think I've got it setup like that.. there are separate settings for dates, times, currency and so on
<Julia> kaddi, thx, but I can't find it in Gnome
<Mart||n> bottom right
<Julia> Slart, where?
<kaddi> Julia switch to kde? ;) j/k
<Julia> kaddi, no, thx. :D I like Gnome.
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis:
<Horusofoz> * I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed to a portable hard drive
<Horusofoz> * I want it so when the portbale drive is plugged in the GRUB loader comes up and I can choose what OS to use
<Horusofoz> * I can't install GRUB to the pcs internal drive
<Horusofoz> * If possible I want it so I can use the drive on other pcs though this is not essential
<Slart> Julia: hang on.. let me search for a bit.. I'm not sure if it's somewhere in gnome.. or somewhere in the install setup
<FloodBot3> Horusofoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Horusofoz> Oops sorry I didn't think would post like that
<GPL> Do i need to install EasyCam, to test my webcame + i am not using Ubuntu Hardy but Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope ?
<Horusofoz> I had used shift+enter thinking it would start a new line not a new entry - sorry
<bazhang> GPL, try cheese
<danbhfive> GPL: also try gstreamer-properties
<GPL> bazhang: already tried.
<GPL> danbhfive: ok, gonna try that.
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  so ubuntu is installed to the extanal usb hard drive.. and you want to boot it.. and use linux on that exteranl drive.
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253616/
<WinterWeaver> I'm trying to set up my laptop as a DHCP server, so that I can share my internet connection via the wireless to my wife's laptop but I get a error saying that "the device wlan0 is not ready", anyone know why?
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: Yes
<bazhang> GPL, separate webcam or built in
<Slart> Julia: hmm.. all I could find was the "Language support" in the system, administration menu.. but I think that affects menu's and such
<GPL> bazhang : Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are both installed on the drive
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  so what happens now with it? does it boot? do you get a grub menu?  is the grub menu wrong/not working?
<bazhang> GPL, on the supported cams list or no
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: It boots straight to windows
<Julia> Slart, thx. I can't find it either
<Dr_Willis> Horusofoz:  you need to tell the system to boot from the usb drive to get a grub menu.
<GPL> bazhang : where's the supported cam's List , link please. :)
<bazhang> !webcam
<Mart||n> dmesg | grep usbvideo..... in console
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> Julia: in the terminal you can run "locale" to see what settings you have activated at the moment
<bazhang> GPL, ^^
<Mart||n> if working
<Horusofoz> Dr_Willis: If I do this will it affect the pc when the drive is not plugged in?
<GPL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  <- i already started from here :)
<Slart> Julia: there is a way of changing those settings.. but at the moment I've forgotten how to do it
<Mart||n> to at least some extent to try in any  program like skype or AMSN
<GPL> but the wiki link :) thanks bazhang
<Julia> Slart, I'l google it. thx
<kaddi> Slart Julia have a look here http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<Julia> :)
<kaddi> I think that might be what you are looking for
<Slart> kaddi: ah.. great link.. good find ! =)
<kaddi> :)
<GPL> bazhang : It's not in the supported hardware list, Microsoft isnt in the list :( also EasyCam , works on a previous version of Ubuntu as mentioned in the post ...
<bazhang> GPL, there is a bigger list, let me see if I can websearch it
<GPL> danbhfive : Couldn't find package gstreamer-properties
<kbp> can anyone connect to MSN using pidgin on Ubuntu 9.04 at the moment?
<danbhfive> GPL: try running that from the CLI
<readyou> i just had an idea
<Horusofoz> Can anyone confirm if Dr_Willis' suggestion to tell the system to boot from the USB drive will cause issues when the drive is unplugged?
<readyou> maybe if ubuntu wasnt free, more peoplw ouldu se it
<readyou> since if its free = must b bad
<bazhang> readyou, yes?
<GPL> danbhfive: yeah i tried that from terminal.
<bazhang> readyou, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danbhfive> GPL: it didn't work?
<readyou> bazhang: LOL
<readyou> hypocrite
<GPL> danbhfive: it said, couldnt find the package
<GPL> readyou: please, use nice words.
<readyou> ??
<bazhang> readyou, this is support ONLY
<readyou> so why are u talking about what the chan is about
<readyou> hypopotamus
<danbhfive> GPL: its from gnome-media
<oldude67> readyou, you are off topic for this channel
<readyou> so are u
<readyou> hypocrite
<oldude67> goodbye
<kbp> what is +o and -o ?
<Hax4or_mu2ic> How do you register
<bazhang> !register | Hax4or_mu2ic
<ubottu> Hax4or_mu2ic: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kbp> it shows up like more than 10 times since I joined the channel
<Horusofoz> Will instructing system to boot from usb cause issues when usb not plugged in?
<sdf> !register | sdf
<Slart> kbp: if someone has an o they are an operator.. ie can kick/ban people and some other stuff..
<ubottu> sdf, please see my private message
<Slart> kbp: it's basic irc stuff.. the same on almost all irc-servers.
<Brazz> Hi there, maybe the answer is quite obvious but I was wondering... having ubuntu installed next to windows is a good idea or not? atm I'm using only ubuntu but there are some other app I'm use to that its by far better on windows and eventually I'd like to be able to use them. In the other hand I really like ubuntu and I wish to keep using it very frequently, therefore I wish to know if there's any difference in any matter betwen having ubu
<neil_d> grawity: connection problems, I wasn't sure it had gotten though.
<Slart> kbp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_operator
<kbp> Slart: oh I got it :) thanx
<bazhang> Brazz, sure, many people dual boot
<Brazz> bazhang: is there any difference? betwen dual boot and only ubuntu and will this dual boot somehow affect the system performance?
<bazhang> Brazz, shouldnt no
<Brazz> bazhang: Thank you very much
<bazhang> Brazz, install windows first though is much easier
<Slart> Brazz: I dual boot windows with ubuntu.. it doesn't affect either system negatively.. well.. if you don't consider the disk space that is..
<oldude67> Brazz, you could aslo use a virtual machine to run windows inside of ubuntu.
<Brazz> oldude67: are you talking about wine?
<dragonrigs> helo
<oldude67> Brazz, no more like virtual box vmware
<dragonrigs> ami heard
<neil_d> I am having a lot of trouble getting a microphone to work.  can someone please help me debug this?
<Slart> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dragonrigs> hellooooooo
<dragonrigs> helo
<DerGraf> hi all
<GPL> bazhang : any progress of my webcam problem.
<Brazz> oldude67: that would affect the performance huh?
<DerGraf> I've fixed a bug...
<kaddi> Brazz definitely
<oldude67> Brazz, yes it would show a big difference
<kbp> is there any VM that enable me to use an existing XP and not to install XP from the beginning? I dont want to install the softwares again
<DerGraf> but i don't know the work-flow in ubuntu xD
<bazhang> GPL, still checking
<Slart> !bug | DerGraf
<ubottu> DerGraf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Brazz> thank you guys
<GPL> ok , take your time. :)
<DerGraf> Slart: I think I've fixed it
<GPL> i 've Windows Vista System Recovery CD's , i cant use them to install Windows Vista on VirtualBox, any suggestions :((((
<user101> I downloaded tar.bz2 and uncompressed to tar it expanded from 18 MB to 85 MB. Now I try to bzip2 it from my system  it compresses to only 71MB. why?
<Slart> DerGraf: well.. report the bug, if it isn't already reported, and then you answer your own bug.. I think you upload the patch at the same place
<Slart> user101: you used some other bzip2 setting?
<Brazz> bazhang: atm I'm only using ubuntu, if I want to install windows will there be an option to do dual boot? or should I install windows only and then install ubuntu as second option?
<DerGraf> Slart: and then? Is that all.. or have I do something?
<bazhang> Brazz, then you will need to restore grub, let me get you a link
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Brazz
<Slart> DerGraf: I'm not sure what happens after that... I'm guessing the developer of the package with the bug should answer you in the bug report
<neil_d> Brazz: The usual practice is install Windows first then Ubuntu
<odder> I have a weird question related to alacarte. Does anybody know why cant I change names of some apps? I have sth like "GIMP image editor" and would like to change it into "GIMP" but am unable to. Ideas?
<kaddi> odder where?
<kbp> Brazz: and then Ubuntu Server
<odder> kaddi: alacarte
<danbhfive> DerGraf: you should file the bug upstream also
<Slart> odder: click the shortcut in the editor, properties.. change the name there?
<odder> Slart: that's what I'm doing
<glock6> i just got this external usb video card, any hope that it can be configured using ubuntu
<Brazz> neil_d, bazhang: I think I'll go with neil_d, even tho I know it will work your way bazhang but I dont mind having a little extra work to get to the same place. I am saving that link tho, I'll check it out now. Thank you very much
<bazhang> Brazz, good luck :)
<danbhfive> Brazz: make sure to install windows to the first partition if you can
<Slart> odder: I had to reload the menu page.. by clicking on another sub menu and then back.. then the change showed
<user101> Slart: I used only this bzip2 -z a.tar
<neil_d> Brazz: good luck too.
<Slart> user101: there's probably some kind of compression setting.. there's nothing in man bzip2?
<DerGraf> danbhfive: you mean in the "overview" section of the packet?
<Horusofoz> Still trying to get GRUB/Ubuntu to boot from usb :( Any suggestions
<Brazz> danbhfive: will do, thank you.
<Slart> user101: try bzip2 -z -9 a.tar    -1 is fastest but less compression -9 is best compression but takes more time
<danbhfive> DerGraf: did you file the bug on launchpad?  Can you post the link?
<neil_d> I have a usb device "ID 0d8c:000e C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter (Planet UP-100, Genius G-Talk)" its a small voip phone when I plug it in and enable the microphone.  All hell breaks lose.  I get a black window popup that looks like some sort of volume control... but it flashing rapidly and using 80% of my CPU.  Is there something I can do about this?
<odder> Slart: whoops, not working for me. I have changed most of my the app names, but few do not change, including GIMP and Inkscape
<DerGraf> danbhfive: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgtkada2/+bug/395377
<Slart> odder: that's weird.. not sure why it would act that way
<Anarhist> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<GPL> Anarhist : the best idea is to message ubottu, and then use bot invoking commands :)
<odder> Slart: ok, a workaround exists. I have just removed that entry and added another one.
<Anarhist> GPL, ok, thanks, i'll try to remember to do that in the future
<danbhfive> DerGraf: ok, I don't know exactly what you should do, but you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<GPL> Anarhist: np.
<DerGraf> ok
<DerGraf> danbhfive: thanks :)
<danbhfive> np
<muxfr> Hi
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.04] Synaptic lists a package name entry 'gnome-keyring-manager' but without any additional information (such as a description). What is the reason?4
<muxfr> I'm having alot of trouble with my audio card
<muxfr> It's an HP dv6 1105ee
<glock6> anyone have any resources setting up a usb, dvi video adapter?
<stefg> !intelhda | muxfr
<ubottu> muxfr: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hal2050> hi all
<muxfr> ubottu, I already saw that one, doesn't help :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<muxfr> stefg, ya
<muxfr> after doing everything, I just updated the latest alsa, still doesn't work.
<sidewalk> howdy, how do i stream tv from one ubuntu machine to another?
<danbhfive> bullgard: maybe because it doesn't exist, but is referred to by another package, say as a dependency, or provides
<Hai> hi everyone
<Hai> i was doing something and my wireless network got disabled. can someone help me fix it, i have a sccreen shot and syslog
<bullgard> danbhfive: Thank you for your information. --  I do not understand the last 2 words ", or provides". Is 'provide' here a noun?
<Windows7> bazhang: have a nice day.
<danbhfive> bullgard: its like a depends of dependency.  Its a package option
<miguelonnnn> hi!
<danbhfive> bullgard: of -> or
<miguelonnnn> please can i ask you a question? i'm really confused
<oldude67> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miguelonnnn> thanks oldude
<Hai> can someone help me with my wireless network disabling problem? i can send the syslog
<hafiz> yes
<hafiz> ok
<Untouchab1e> hi
<Untouchab1e> need some help
<Untouchab1e> got a Dell Studio XPS 13 laptop with a hybrid-sli solution (Geforce 9200m + 9400m)
<miguelonnnn> i read that ZFS is a new filesystem developed by Sun which can hold 128 bit, which would support up HUGE size files. But there's 64 bit CPU's too, so i'm not sure if 64 bit filesystems are the same as 64 bit cpus
<Untouchab1e> I know that the Nvidia drivers for Linux dont support, and never will support hybrid SLI. But there must be possible to manually specify that the dedicated GPU is deactivated
<Untouchab1e> I dont care much for the ability to hotswap between the two modes as I dont need the 9400m active in Linux, and I can hotswap in Windows when I need to..
<Untouchab1e> so I just wondered how I can blacklist the 9400m GPU in Ubuntu 9.04
<bullgard> danbhfive: Thank you for explaining.
<masquerade> hi, i have a problem with booting from cd while an additional harddrive is plugged in. the standard hd is directly connected to the motherboard, the additional (emtpy ntfs) is connected with  a cable like this: Motherboard > Harddrive > CD Drive
<miguelonnnn> please can anybody help me with it?
<hal2050> atm i'm setting up two htpcs. one is based on gentoo the other one on ubuntu. everything runs fine so far. now i'm at a point where i'd like to streamline the appereance of both systems regarding the bootprocess. well obviously there are some differences. one problem i'm trying to get rid of at the gentoo system is the following, where i'm asking myself how ubuntu achieves that. at the point when x starts up the xcursor appears for about a sec
<tobiassjosten> My /dev/null seems to be recreated at each boot, with faulty permissions. So I'm getting error messages about not having permission to it and so bashrc, among other things, fails.
<tobiassjosten> My solution is to do what is said in http://is.gd/2i2Oo and that works great. But I would rather not have to do that after each boot.
<jdive> hello folks
<jdive> would need to chat with someone with some FS knowhow
<jdive> filesystem that is
<Steil> jdive: whats up?
<jdive> the question is: how to troubleshoot a rather painful and strange issue: ext4 raid 5 3 disk set,
<Steil> eeeek, I have no idea sorry :(
<jdive> the issue: every X seconds, not always constant, data stop flowing from disk to user space app
<jdive> a hang of .. less than a second, then goes again
<jdive> easy to be enoyed when listening to music for instance
<jdive> no idea on how to troubleshoot this, no error messages from dmesg
<jdive> one thing is, from fresh reboot, it take some time before this starts then .. it's just there.
<stefg> jdive: try installing iotop and see if you get a clue ... what cpu is that?
<WilliamC2> I installed Firefox 3.5 and it's being listed as Shiretoko, how come it's missing the official branding?
<jdive> cpu is a dual core
<jdive> let's see with iostats
<grawity> !ff35 | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> WilliamC2: See that link, it explains everything.
<friendsbglinux> ;]
<stefg> jdive: my idea is that the raid calculations might take too long, so I/O is interrupted
<WilliamC2> grawity, so, I should install 3.5 manually if I want to do away with the branding
<jdive> stefg, well how would you explore this theory ?
<Hai> i was doing something and my wireless network got disabled. can someone help me fix it, i have a sccreen shot and syslog
<stefg> jdive: how did you setup the raid ? chunksize? all the same harddrives (model/vendor) ?
<jdive> all same 1T hdd
<jdive> soft raid
<grawity> WilliamC2: Basically...yes. Either the Mozilla daily PPAs, or use Ubuntuzilla to install the official build.
<jdive> mm chunksize, would need to check
<masquerade> i have a problem with booting from cd while an additional harddrive is plugged in. the standard hd is directly connected to the motherboard, the additional (emtpy ntfs) is connected with  a cable like this: Motherboard > Harddrive > CD Drive. when ever the additional hd is plugged in, i cant bood from cd
<Viking_> morning
<masquerade> Viking_: hi
<Viking_> hi there
<stefg> jdive: sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md[foo]
<jdive> stefg chunksize is 64k
<jdive>      Array Size : 1953519872 (1863.02 GiB 2000.40 GB)
<jdive>   Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)
<jdive>           State : clean
<jdive>          Layout : left-symmetric
<jdive>     Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
<jdive>        0       8       17        0      active sync   /dev/sdb1
<jdive>        1       8       33        1      active sync   /dev/sdc1
<jdive>        2       8       49        2      active sync   /dev/sdd1
<FloodBot2> jdive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vuf> my System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts -> Rendering settings seem to not stick, so my fonts are ugly. Ideas?
<Viking_> i just installed new drive 1.5 terabyte on my Ubuntu 9.04 but i cant read write to it can anyone tell me how i can make it r/w by all users
<stefg> jdive: do you already have relevant data on that, or could you rebuild the array for testing purposes ?
<Viking_> also my drive have a lost and found folder inside 70 gig
<jdive> stefg unfortunatly, have data on it ... otherwise i would have first reformated on ext3 to see of it was FS related .. but not easy to back them out ...
<jdive> stefg it's doable but a pain ...
<stefg> jdive: would have been interesting to see what happens if you put a lvm volume on that array
<masquerade> Viking_: what fileystem is it?
<Viking_> ext3
<Viking_> i did have fat32 on it before
<stefg> jdive: which is recommandable anyway for that size of data ... snapshoting and taking a live backup is neat
<jdive> stefg: yup, i could go and tune the FS choice, or the way the raid is setup which is quite trial and error, am wondering wht sort of tools there is / stats in /proc or /sys i could check aginst
<Viking_> but it is now ext3
<Viking_> not sure what to ad to my fstab
<noise> hi,the volume is in max, but the sound is low
<Viking_> so it will read and writeable
<Frivero> hi all
<Frivero> have a problem here....
<jdive> stefg: it's just, the xor calcultion time is not an explanation am convined with: that would probably slow my transfer rate down but not show behaviro like this which is read stop read, then read again .. at least i guess
<sheol_> hola....a todos...
<Frivero> when open synaptic i keep getting this messege: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0F2D1009066ADE1D
<Frivero> any help?
<sheol_> saben algo de iroffer?
<bazhang> !es | sheol_
<ubottu> sheol_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> !ppagpg | Frivero
<ubottu> Frivero: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<Mart||n> do  sudo apt-get add0gkey
<Mart||n> or something
<Viking_> frivero do this
<Mart||n> someone fill that bit in
<Mart||n> if u do sudo apt-get help
<Viking_> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv 9072870B
<Viking_> gpg --export --armor 9072870B | sudo apt-key add -
<jdive> stefg thanks anyway :)
<sheol_> ok...
<Viking_> but change key number to whatever yours are
<Viking_> then you should be good
<stefg> jdive: it might not be the xor, could be a misbehaving firmware. But you're right to look for the systematic approach. Unfortunately i never had enough trouble with mdadm to hone my debugging skills on that. Try #ubuntu-server also
<Frivero> ok, thanks
<pellicon> hi
<pellicon> 有说中文的么
<Viking_> did it fix your problem
<bazhang> !cn | pellicon
<ubottu> pellicon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mart||n> maybe the guy got  chinese chars enable and cant get the fringi thing off
<Viking_> you welcome next time it happens do same thing
<Mart||n> and he dont speak chinese
<bazhang> pellicon, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Horusofoz> Hey - I've identidied my motherboard as GA-G31M-S2L - Can anyone tell me how to set this to oort my external ubuntu?
<jdive> stefg thanks mate !, will try out there
<Viking_> masqurade are u here
<pheonix> oin kubuntu
<pellicon> thanks
<Steil> 有说中文的么
<bazhang> Steil, #ubuntu-cn
<WilliamC2> lol
<WilliamC2> moon
<uautonom> hi guy's i need ur help
<uautonom> http://www.networkcomputing.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_Ubuntu_Desktop.jpg.jpg
<uautonom> i search for theing on the bottom
<GPL> bazhang: any updates on the webcam issue.
<uautonom> thing
<Steil> WilliamC2: what moon?
<Bluey_> my wireless got switched off all of a sudden. the logs says Aug 15 05:19:04 bluey-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232_rfkill_5100AGN_wlan
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:19:04 bluey-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wlan_switch . can someone tell me what the problem is and if there is a fix?
<bazhang> uautonom, you want a dock? cairo-dock and avant-window-navigator are two
<WilliamC2> 4chan calls asian script moonspeak
<Steil> bazhang: i got vista back on computer for work now i use ubuntu on my other personal machine!!! :)
<uautonom> dont how it call
<bazhang> WilliamC2, please chat elsewhere
<Steil> i didn't get fired!
<Steil> but now i need to know how to print
<uautonom> this thing to scroll from firefox to other proigramms
<Mart||n> u can havtu on a 8gb memory  usb sticke  unbun
<Steil> can anyone help me setup my hp f3140 printer
<Untouchab1e> Anyone? I need to disable one of the GPU's in my laptop since the nvidia drivers for Linux doesnt support hotswapping between the two hybrid-SLI modes
<Steil> i need to print resume so i can find other job
<bazhang> !cups | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Untouchab1e> I reckon I could somehow blacklist the dedicated GPU..?
<Steil> which one do i click?
<Steil> i just want it to work
<Steil> !boobs bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs bazhang
<bazhang> Steil, check the linuxprinting link
<bazhang> Steil, and please /msg ubottu for silliness
<Mart||n> as i usually just  cp old conf in /etc/X11
<Steil> omg
<Steil> what is the floodBot doing
<Steil> did it lose its mind?
<WilliamC2> Do the "WinPrinters" still have issues?
<Mart||n> no
<Euroman__> masqurade
<glock6> can someone help me troubleshoot  sound that works using ubuntu but not mythbuntu
<Mart||n> ok just maybe st up myth bunut to use the same sound
<Mart||n> not pulse audio
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bumbula> hi all,looking for somebody around ffm......need help ubuntu 9.04 etc.....3-4 hours....pay 100 euro   this is not a joke
<Mart||n> what prob
<WilliamC2> God net splits suck
<Mart||n> lol
<Steil> OMG
<Steil> WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!?
<Steil> DID SOMEONE HACK US?!?!?
<Mart||n> no
<WilliamC2> netsplit
<Mart||n> logs crash
<Mart||n> lol
<niko> !caps | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stefg> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Steil> omg
<bazhang> Steil, no its a netsplit please calm down
<Steil> are you sure nobody hacked to split it?
<Euroman__> can anyone help me change permision on newly addded drive filesystem is ext3
<Mart||n> nope
<Steil> does someone have my credit card number now?
<Mart||n> unless port 5432 is someting inportant
<Steil> ok
<Bluey_> This is the message i got in syslog bluey-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:13 bluey-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:17 bluey-laptop console-kit-daemon[3117]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: IA__g_object_get_valist: value location for `gchararray' passed as NULL
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:17 bluey-laptop last message repeated 4 times
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty4 main process (2504) killed by TERM signal
<Steil> can someone help me make a bash script to index all the files in /media/Music?
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty5 main process (2505) killed by TERM signal
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty2 main process (2512) killed by TERM signal
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty3 main process (2513) killed by TERM signal
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty6 main process (2514) killed by TERM signal
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop init: tty1 main process (3664) killed by TERM signal
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop console-kit-daemon[3117]: GLib-GObject-WARNING: IA__g_object_get_valist: value location for `gchararray' passed as NULL
<Bluey_> Aug 15 05:18:18 bluey-laptop last message repeated 6 times
<Steil> uh oh
<bumbula> hi all,looking for somebody around ffm......need help ubuntu 9.04 etc.....3-4 hours....pay 100 euro   this is not a joke
<Steil> he was bad
<q0s> hey guys. i installed a new nvidia driver (185.x) for jaunty via the ubuntu-x-swap ppa. but now my xserver fails to start...
<Steil> bumbula: ffm?
<kaddi> !paste | Bluey_
<ubottu> Bluey_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> Steil, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Steil> can someone help me make a bash script to index all the files in /media/Music?
<bumbula> steil....frankfurt am main
<Steil> if you pay my plane ticket i will come
<bumbula> lol
<bazhang> !ot | Steil
<Mart||n> ok get out of x
<ubottu> Steil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mart||n> and do nvidia-settins
<Frivero> :p
<Steil> bazhang: why does it automatically come here if i cant chat here when i join chat program?
<bazhang> Steil, this is support ONLY.
<Darwin-> hello guys, I need to install a new kernel which supports rosegarden which one do you guys recommend, also where should i download from?
<sdf> kernel.org
<kaddi> bumbula if you're serious about paying someone to show you, you will probalby have more luck getting someone close by, by asking in #ubuntu-de . This being said, ubuntu is nice to discover on your own and if you have a specific question, you can always ask here, for free ;)
<Bluey_> sorry, heres the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/253637/ . my wireless network got disconnected. please help me reenable it
<bumbula> ok  nobody arounf frankfurt...try again later
<bazhang> Darwin-, you need the -rt kernel?
<Darwin-> sdf, thanks
<Flimflam> hello
<WilliamC2> Isn't there a second Frankfort?
<Darwin-> bazhang, not shure
<kaddi> WilliamC2 Frankfurt an der Oder ;)
<sdf> what's rosegarden ? lol
<Flimflam> I'll soon find out
<bazhang> Darwin-, from synaptic package manager not kernel.org
<q0s> hey guys. i installed a new nvidia driver (185.x) for jaunty via the ubuntu-x-swap ppa. but now my xserver fails to start...
<bumbula> nono   frankfurt am main
<Euroman__> cant acces my  new installed new drive ubuntu can anyone help
<Darwin-> sdf, rosegarden is a music software, midi and audio editor
<bazhang> bumbula, try #ubuntu-de
<sdf> Darwin-> startdard kenel is ok
<bumbula> ahh ok  thx  i try  lolk
<bebebebebe> what connection manager does ubuntu use?
<kaddi> Euroman__ what does "can't access" mean? How did you install it and what kind of drive is it?
<Darwin-> sdf it warns me about low lactency
<kaddi> bebebebebe default is network-manager
<bazhang> bebebebebe, network-manager
<Euroman__> it is a sata drive i did format it with ext3
<sdf> Darwin-> startdard kenel is ok
<Bluey_> are u asking me bebebebebe ?
<sdf> Darwin-> what s your PC specs?Darwin->
<Darwin-> sdf actually in 64 bits I have never been able to make it work
<Euroman__> it was before fat32 but after my partition to ext3 i cant acces it
<sdf> recompile with lowlatency settings
 * Darwin- checks /proc/cpuinfo
<sdf> the kernel
<sdf> prehemtive
<Euroman__> i wanted one big 1.5 tearbyt drive ext3
<Tr1n_> Euroman:  have you mounted it as type ext3?
<Euroman__> for some reason inside drive now there is a folder saying lost and fond
<Darwin-> sdf AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ | 2G ram |audio sound blaster SE 7.1
<Euroman__> hi trin what do i have to ad to my fstab
<stefg> Euroman__: that's a lot of data to lose :-) how are you going to back it up?
<Mart||n> lzma
<Mart||n> maybe
<haf1z> guys, do you u guys have any idea on watchin espn live in ubuntu?
<Mart||n> convert it to base 65525
<Euroman__> for now i will back it up on other drives i have
<sdf> Darwin-> recompile the kenel with lowlatency desktop option
<Euroman__> i allready saved all my data
<haf1z> in windows we hve sopcast, how bout ubuntu?
<Euroman__> u right stefg
<Darwin-> sdf can u link me to a  howto?
<Tr1n_> Euroman:  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Guidbuntu> I had a wild afternoon yesterday
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<sdf> euhh i simple google wwill do it mate
<Euroman__> thank u trin
<stefg> Euroman__: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Steil> how do i install ubuntu over network connection?
<Euroman__> ok
<jrib> haf1z: espn 360 i have to use windows in a virtual machine because espn has their own client :/
<Darwin-> sdf, thx for your help
<sdf> ;)
 * Darwin- waves
<Rabbitbunny> Steil: netboot. Uses.... PXE?
<haf1z> jrib: do i need to pay anything? coz sopcast is free
<sdf> of coursse
<uautonom> when i search for cairo-dock in Synaptic he finds only the outdatet version 1.63...
<sdf> pxe
<uautonom> can someone help?
<Euroman__> Disk /dev/sda: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes
<Euroman__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders
<Euroman__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Euroman__> Disk identifier: 0x0000c468
<Euroman__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Euroman__> /dev/sda1               1      182401  1465136001   83  Linux
<Euroman__> Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Nightwolf> bumbula: hi
<Euroman__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Euroman__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Euroman__> Disk identifier: 0x0004a227
<Euroman__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<niko> !paste | Euroman__
<ubottu> Euroman__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> haf1z: well if you use windows in a virtual machine then you can use sopcast in there...
<Euroman__> /dev/sdb1               1       18662   149902483+  83  Linux
<Euroman__> /dev/sdb2           18663       19457     6385837+   5  Extended
<Euroman__> /dev/sdb5           18663       19457     6385806   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<haf1z> jrib: how about wine?
<jrib> !appdb | haf1z
<ubottu> haf1z: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> haf1z: check
<stefg> !paste | Euroman__
<ubottu> Euroman__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guidbuntu> ok, this may sound stupid, but how do you switch between desktops just by using the mouse wheel?
<Mart||n> fstab along lines of /dev/sda1-3 for each typ /place default 0 0
<Mart||n> i think
<Mart||n> sorry befafe default thers teh file type
<Mart||n> eg ext2
<haf1z> jrib: i dont think wine support sopcast
<Mart||n> or swap
<Mart||n> or ext3
<jrib> haf1z: did you check?
<Euroman__> stefg
<Euroman__> did u see it
<grawity> Guidbuntu: If you use Compiz, you can just point to the desktop and scroll.
<haf1z> jrib: i got wine in my ubuntu yesterday
<stefg> Euroman__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ... then run sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and post the link you get in here
<jrib> haf1z: ok, did you check appdb?
<Euroman__> ok thanks
<haf1z> jrib: yeah, i checked. sopcast is on the list
<Guidbuntu> grawity: what's that?
<Euroman__> ok thanks
<haf1z> jrib: yeah, i checked. sopcast isnt on the list
<uautonom> why he found only the outdatet version from cairo-dock?
<grawity> Guidbuntu: ...do you have desktop effects on?
<Guidbuntu> it's turned on
<Dylan_> ffs why does ubuntu fail so bad
<grawity> Guidbuntu: Then Compiz should be active.
<bazhang> Dylan_, watch the language
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<Guidbuntu> though every time I scroll it only scrolls to the right workspace and not to the left space
<jrib> haf1z: I just found it in appdb, check again
 * grawity thinks "ffs why do other distro users fail so bad at complaining"
<jrib> haf1z: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5668
<haf1z> jrib: sory for that. its on my results as well. i might b mistype yday
<jrib> haf1z: sopcast also seems to have native linux versions
<haf1z> jrib: do you think it will work on 9.04
<ircfine> hello, what's the problem with empathy ,i can not login in empathy , Authentication failed, "Enter password for default keyring to unlock"  it is locked /usr/bin/empathy   .  what to do ?
<Euroman__> http://pastebin.com/f66e2b854
<Mart||n> it tell u if needing upgrade ithink
<Mart||n> u own paassword
<stefg> !who | Euroman__
<ubottu> Euroman__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stefg> Euroman__: got it
<grawity> ircfine: Have you changed your Ubuntu password recently?
<Euroman__> steg good
<Euroman__> thank u very much for help
<Guidbuntu> I just had ... an EXTREME FAIL moment with my Windows XP installation ... my boot partition gave me a message "Error loading the OS" message and I had to reach for the Ubuntu Live CD and I had to grab TestDisk 6.11
<Euroman__> my sdb drive is for system
<ircfine> grawity: no
<jrib> haf1z: if you google "ubuntu sopcast" you'll get a bunch of forum threads about it, no idea how well they work
<Guidbuntu> thank goodness I recovered my files, I didn't have any backups on hand
<Euroman__> i keep data separate on my new drive thats the idea
<haf1z> jrib: ok. thx for ur infos
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<stefg> Euroman__: first of all i'd put the disk on a different port (hardwarewise) to avoid problems. the big one ist now disk 1, while the system is on disk 2. you'll break grub with the next kernel update
<Mart||n> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mart||n> for conf for grub
<Revenous> hey when is the fucking server going to back online?
<Euroman__> ok steg how can i go about doing that easy way can you guide me
<stefg> Euroman__: or you might simply swap the two harddisk cables
<grawity> Revenous: We had a fucking server? Details please.
<ircfine> grawity: giving password or not , same thing " "Enter password for default keyring to unlock"  it is locked /usr/bin/empathy   .  what to do ?"
<Euroman__> yes probally easier
<grawity> ircfine: The keyring password is usually the same as your login password.
<simplexio> Euroman__: or simply install grub to every hd you have
<Mart||n> easyu to fix if u dont wanna swap disk
<Mart||n> due to raid setup
<Revenous> i wish but you know what i mean
<grawity> ircfine: If you cannot remember it, you can delete the keyring.
<grawity> Revenous: No, I don't.
<jrib> Revenous: I'm pretty sure no one does.
<Euroman__> thanks everyone
<Bluey_> can anyone help me with my wireless network problem?? here the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/253637/ .......
<Revenous> hmmmmmm
<Mart||n> log of wat
<ftab> how I disable the evolution keyring which asks me for root password when even I start it
<Euroman__> simplexic
<simplexio> Euroman__: offcourse, when pointing /boot or / you may have manually edit grub boot after you take hd out
<ircfine> grawity: but it's not working , i am giving the password , that password to install something with sudo aptitude "
<Mart||n> anything interesting
<Euroman__> simplexic thanks
<Mart||n> he didnt say disable he said delete ur  one
<ircfine> grawity: how can i delete the keyring ?
<Boohbah> Revenous: which server are you referring to?
<Mart||n> not teh owners one
<pheonix> what is compiz manager equivalent in kubuntu
<Euroman__> stefg and simpleaxic thanks for help
<grawity> ircfine: Open Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys. Then click the "Passwords" tab. It should list at least one keyring... right-click and delete.
<Revenous> i guess i'm in the wrong chat... oh well... it's lastco.net
<grawity> ircfine: Then restart Empathy.
<simplexio> Euroman__: its woth o not c
<Euroman__> is there anyway i can get read write permission on it now
<jrib> Revenous: this is the ubuntu support channel
<grawity> Revenous: Is lastco.net in any way related to the Ubuntu operating system?
<grawity> Euroman__: Delete your keyring.
<simplexio> Euroman__: ... with :)
<Euroman__> ok thanks simplexio
<grawity> Revenous: There is a channel #LastCo that may be related.
<Revenous> not sure don't know and i am so sleepy and over tired i have no i dea what i'm doing
<ircfine> grawity: from the password tab , or other encryption... ?
<Euroman__> grawity dlete my keyring what will that do
<Boohbah> Revenous: playing MMORPGs all night will do that
<grawity> ircfine: The program should have four tabs - choose the last one, named "Passwords".
<Revenous> hahaha well i have no gf atm so i have nothing else to do XD
<Boohbah> Revenous: why not install ubuntu while you're here?
<Mart||n> lol
<Mart||n> me playing gow2
<grawity> Revenous: I suggest porn.
<Revenous> what is it what does it do and whate are the uses
<grawity> Euroman__: Evolution saves your passwords in GNOME Keyring. If it cannot access the keyring, deleting it should help.
<q0s> how do i find out in which package the file nvidia.ko exists?
<Revenous> grawity: already happened but nothing XD
<maul> ciao
<Euroman__> grawity my problem is not being able to read write to my new hard drive installed
<grawity> ircfine: Did you find and delete the keyring?
<grawity> Euroman__: How did you install the drive, is it an external one?
<moorthyvsm> Hello
<Mart||n> then u not  booting the harddrive
<Mart||n> please remoce  cd
<Euroman__> no internal
<stefg> !find nvidia.ko | q0s
<Mart||n> dvd
<Mart||n> lol
<moorthyvsm> I am new be
<ubottu> q0s: Package/file nvidia.ko does not exist in jaunty
<ircfine> grawity: i deleted the key from the password tab
<Mart||n> usb
<moorthyvsm> can any one help me?
<Mart||n> how did u install it
<Euroman__> internal grawiity
<Mart||n> the   generic way
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<grawity> ircfine: Now restart Empathy. It should ask for your IM passwords (Yahoo, MSN, others) and store them.
<Mart||n> oh right u had a surge of electrictric that affect teh magnet pol of harddrive
<Mart||n> and currpoted teh data
<Mart||n> lol
<Mart||n> hmmm
<q0s> stefg, but some package must have installed this file :)
<Euroman__> here u go grawity  http://pastebin.com/f66e2b854
<Mart||n> wouldnt  explain a fuild gravity checker tho would it
<moorthyvsm> Hi Euroman
<simplexio> Euroman__: can't rw ? after you have make filesystem on disk or cant make fs at all
<moorthyvsm> can you guide me here?
<moorthyvsm> any one?
<Mart||n> no
<stefg> q0s: it's the nvidia kernel driver, pörolly build by dkms ... linux-restricted-modules-(kernel-version) has it
<Frivero> :p
<nasser> hello
<grawity> moorthyvsm: What is the problem you have?
<simplexio> Euroman__: if you did make fs there, then problem is just that you have mount fs eith read only option, remount fixes that
<kaddi> !hi |nasser
<ubottu> nasser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Euroman__> hello simplexio i can mout it but cant create folder or anything inside of it saying im not owner
<Euroman__> as root i can do it all
<simplexio> Euroman__: ahh... so its just permission problem
<saturnfossil> use un restricted nvidia driver may good
<nasser> Can I change the notify-osd font size ?
<Euroman__> yes simpleaxio
<simplexio> Euroman__: ntfs or proper linux fs ?
<saturnfossil> get it from nvidia.com
<haf1z> guys. what is this command for "sudo apt-get install -f"
<stefg> ??
<Euroman__> simplexio it is ext3
<Euroman__> simplexio  http://pastebin.com/f66e2b854
<jrib> haf1z: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/apt-get.8.html read about the --fix-broken option
<ircfine> grawity: thank you very much
<Mart||n> u over burning
<Mart||n> or faulty disc
<Mart||n> lower the  over burn by 2 mins of  what u thinkit should be
<Mart||n> or do short lead out
<Mart||n> or just ignore if u know the data would of fitted if it could close  entirly
<Frivero> knock knock...
<stefg> Euroman__: you should mount the drive by /etc/fstab on some sensible mount point (i use /store for such things). But i really recommend fixing the drive order before doing that
<nasser> I'm using 9.10 alpha 4 and the notify-osd fonts are small for my taste, can I make them bigger ?
<bazhang> nasser, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Bluey_> can anyone tell me how to reenable wireless network discovery after it has been automotically diabled?
<cutout> am having problems connecting to vpn
<nasser> oh sorry
<Euroman__> stefg i wold like todo that can i do it without opening computer
<bazhang> Bluey_, does ifconfig show it in terminal
<ikanobori> cutout: 'Problems connecting to vpn' is a bad description of the problem.
<haf1z> jrib: is there any command that will let us know whick program were not in use and can be remove
<Guidbuntu> xchat went splat
<Bluey_> bazhang, lemme check
<jrib> haf1z: see "autoremove" in the same link
<Euroman__> steg what i have done beofre is just mount my big drive after boot
<Mart||n> yus
<stefg> Euroman__: no ... but it should be easy to just swap the harddisk cables around
<Mart||n> ps -aux
<bazhang> Mart||n, ??
<grawity> Mart||n: correction: ps aux
<Euroman__> stefg i mount the new drive after boot
<rapha> what was the karmic channel called again?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<grawity> rapha: #ubuntu+1
<Euroman__> sure
<Boohbah> rapha: #ubuntu+1
<cutout> ikanobori will I installed pptp and configured it but it refuse to connect it says connection failed
<rapha> thanks!
<Guidbuntu> ?!?
<rapha> strange
<rapha> doesnt let me join
<haf1z> jrib:  can help me out with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/253644/
<Guidbuntu> what is "karmic" for, anyway?
<bazhang> karmic koala
<rapha> Guidbuntu: short for karmic koala (ubuntu 9.10)
<Boohbah> rapha: is your nick identified?
<Euroman__> ok after i do that stefg i will still ahve the problem
<rapha> Boohbah: i'm even cloaked
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<Boohbah> Guidbuntu: it is the development version of ubuntu
<Bluey_> bazhang, yup seems like it, i ran afconfig and i get eth0, lo, wlan0 and wmaster0
<rapha> lol
<Boohbah> rapha: maybe ask #freenode
<rapha> Boohbah: it's an irssi problem i've joined too many channels lol
<Mart||n> just do the  program way of  updating
<ikanobori> cutout: That can mean anything from a wide range of problems. Including wrong username/password.
<Mart||n> e.g in the help
<jrib> haf1z: read: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Mart||n> as there is a unbutu pakage
<Mart||n> i think
<simplexio> Euroman__: in that case just "mount /dev/sda1 /test" should work if not try add "-o rw"
<Mart||n> for the update
<FloodBot3> Mart||n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> rapha: ahh, there is also a server-side limit on number of channels
<grawity> rapha: Freenode limits you to 20 channels per connection -- you can ask for removal of the limit though.
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest a good alternative to pidgin that works in cli/tty i am looking for protocols like msn, aim, facebook & google (optional)
<grawity> rapha: Just ask in #freenode :)
<Mart||n> or the  unified version of installing
<bazhang> Bluey_, which chipset check lspci or lsusb (depending if it is pci or usb)
<stefg> Euroman__: there is no problem... you just need to properly set the drive up. That requires making a mount point, change ownership to it, and add a line in /etc/fstab
<Mart||n> as it did for me with no probs
<WinterWeaver> can anyone help me set up a wireless ad-hoc network between 2 ubuntu machines using network manager? I tried following this guide, but no success: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless?highlight=(ad-hoc)
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Finch supports everything Pidgin does.
<Frivero> there isnt
<cutout> the ip/username/password are good I connected from xp machine
<Q|> Does anyone have an idea why my flash plugin eats 50% CPU-Time? (Jaunty)
<Mart||n> u set up  static ip  on both
<Mart||n> and have same adhoc name
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: It even uses the same backend. Also, by the way, the "google" protocol is actually called XMPP (previously Jabber)
<Euroman__> stefg thank you very much
<Mart||n> and then see if u can ping each machine
<Mart||n> if so u have a connection
<cutout> ikanobori the ip/username/password are good I connected from xp machine
<Mart||n> if not stick one in  ap mode
<Boohbah> Q|: because it's doing cpu-intensive processing
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> Euroman__: but there is no use in doing that before the drives are in proper order
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, oooh thanks and it is meant for cli/tty no gui at all? how user friendly is it?
<Mart||n> and then use one  wireless to connect to he other like a  dsl wireless connection
<ikanobori> cutout: That says nothing about you typing them in correctly again, but let's assume you did ;-)
<Mart||n> lol
<Euroman__> simplexio thanks willl try
<Q|> Boohbah: But it did not behave like that with Hardy
<cutout> ikanobori eill Idid
<ikanobori> cutout: Are the encryption settings allright?
<WinterWeaver> hehe Mart||n ... thanks I'll have a look
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Finch is the tty version of Pidgin, yes. (I have never used it though.)
<cutout> hmmm
<Mart||n> try with out encyption
<Mart||n> first
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: If you do not like Finch, you can try CenterIM too.
<cutout> ikanobori what kind of encryption should I use
<Euroman__> stefg i will see if i cant get that done today i cant easy get my computer out from where it is sitting
<Mart||n> nps
<ikanobori> cutout: Depends on the VPN you are connecting to.
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: And there's also Bitlbee, which makes everything look like IRC
<Mart||n> why u need to get comp out
<Mart||n> whats prob
<Meccano> Hello everyone
<cutout> ikanobori in windows nothing is specified
<haf1z> guys, how do i open my Repositories?
<Mart||n> please say my name if u want me to see it
<Euroman__> stefg but i will do it first thing
<stefg> Euroman__: how did the big drive get in ?
<Bluey_> bazhang, intel corp wireless wifi link 5100
<Mart||n> boot to live distro
<Euroman__> wel when i build the computer recent
<jrib> haf1z: what does it mean to "open repositories"?  What are you trying to do?
<Mart||n> cfdisk /dev/sdb
<ikanobori> cutout: Are you connecting to a windows vpn?
<bazhang> Bluey_, do you see drivers for it in hardware drivers
<Mart||n> adn that maybe  correct without  chagne the drive letter frist
<Mart||n> well device name
<cutout> ikanobori yes
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity,  will have a look at both of them, in your opinion how easy it is to use them or do i need to mess with lots of config files?
<Mart||n> e.g /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Mart||n> /dev/sdd
<Mart||n> unles it ide
<Mart||n> old style
<haf1z> jrib: ok.i found it. thx
<Mart||n> then u would use /dev/hda
<FloodBot3> Mart||n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Euroman__> stefg here it is my blog http://tnoergaard.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/new-computer-build/
<Bluey_> bazhang, it was working perfecly yesterday. do u want to see the log from when it got disabled? i think the drivers are installed since it was working yesterday
<ikanobori> cutout: And you have set the correct $SERVER, $DOMAIN? Have you tried with and without encryption?
<Technocrat> ALL: Can anyone help me ! I am using Intrepid and looking for php plugins for eclipse
<Mart||n> maybe u need to mkfs.ext3 the drive
<Mart||n> cos u havec 2 linux system u  want
<Euroman__> stefg i been building like 5 new systems recently
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Messing with configs shouldn't be needed. Actually, if you already use Pidgin, then Finch will use the same configs.
<bazhang> Bluey_, is the wifi spot open or encrypted
<Bluey_> its open
<cutout> ikanobori what domain but I'll try with and without encryption now
<ikanobori> cutout: The network domain the VPN uses.
<bazhang> Bluey_, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (paste.ubuntu.com with results)
<Bluey_> bazhang, i m using this comp from the same network in a hotel
<ikanobori> Probably, your company.
<ircfine> grawity: how can i stop displaying offline friends in empathy ?
<cutout> ikanobori is it an IP
<Mart||n> if he is dhcped
<Mart||n> then he could test with just a ping
<Mart||n> of other vpn ip
<stefg> Euroman__: i see ... as a word of advice: instead of spending money on blue case light, i'd rather buy a second 1,5 TB drive and do a raid 1 ...
<Guidbuntu> xchat went splat again
<ircfine> how can i stop displaying offline friends in empathy ?
<Mart||n> e.g see if dhcp worked
<Mart||n> or not
<grawity> ircfine: There should be an option in the menus...I don't have empathy at the moment, so you'll need to find it yourself.
<Mart||n> and wether it is needed for his problem
<ikanobori> Mart||n: He can't even set up the PPTP tunnel.
<bazhang> Mart||n, dont use enter as punctuation
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, not on the box i just configured and i really wish not to install X on it, well will search for instruction on it
<Euroman__> stefg ha ha i dont really spend much on that came with my sniper case
<Guidbuntu> second time this has happened
<Mart||n> lol
<ikanobori> cutout: Let me put it this way, PPTP tunneling (VPN), works, if your settings are correct.
<ikanobori> It won't magically *not* work.
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Copying existing Pidgin conf works too. Finch and CenterIM are both quite easy though.
<Guidbuntu> turned off the plugins
<ircfine> grawity: view offline contact > view but it is unchecked , still the offline friends are in display . should i check this ?
<Euroman__> stefg if u read review on that coolermaster case should be the top of the line
<userbn> ow...
<Meccano> Hello everyone
<grawity> ircfine: Try toggling it... maybe they are online actually :\
<jubei> join #
<Euroman__> stefg i was thinking about raid
<stefg> Euroman__: and after you have the big drive set up you should think about a smarter partitioning scheme for the actual system on th 160 GB drive. having /boot and /home separate has some advantages
<ircfine> grawity: i checked the offline contacts , nothing happens
<Mart||n> ues
<Euroman__> stefg ok i will keep that in mind
<Mart||n> like firmware type shadow
<Euroman__> stefg so when u do install you jsut do your own partitioning
<rek> bazhang:  settigs system pc connection UMS  tick it in the player and u r set :-)
<Meccano> Hello everyone. I have a weird sound issue that recently occured. Is it the right place to look for help ?
<stefg> Euroman__: my experience says that it's always hard to backup large drives. so the least you can do is buying a life insurance for your data against hd-failure by doing a mirror raid
<Euroman__> stefg see what i did was just let grub handle it
<stefg> Euroman__: but you installed before the big disk went in, right?
<Euroman__> stefg you are totaly right i can only agree with u
<Euroman__> stefg yes thats what i did
<Mart||n> to back up a drive with some decent backup ooption ...cos u  reworte some configs or  maybe delete  200 gb
<rek> bazhang i have som trouble creating a sheared folder
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, ok just installed reading man pages might just copy my current pidgin conf on my main comp thank you
<rek> must configure samba
<Euroman__> i was just looking at building nice system with smaller drive for my os
<Mart||n> u could par the whole patiotin every nite in to bout 100gb pars
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: That should work. (It's in ~/.purple/)
<abdo> hi all
<Mart||n> and u will have a daily recovery
<bazhang> rek, using samba? nfs? please clarify for the channel
<Mart||n> system that is  damage proof
<abdo> I have a problem with pidgin
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<Euroman__> stefg and then i later added my 1.5tb
<Mart||n> or at  this to the point of a small revoery company  fixing it in a few hours then a few millions years
<Slart> abdo: what is the problem?
<rek> i have gnome so i have only samba
<abdo> evry time i tried to access my hotmail account
<stefg> Euroman__: and the "wrong" disk order now is a time bomb... when the kernel gets updated or grub needs rewriting it will write to the wrong disk...  box won't boot
<rek> yep must onfigure it correctly
<Euroman__> stefg i do have another sata 500 gig drive but its close to full
<Mart||n> due to only need to  replace the data to another device using the pars  for  correcting any data damage
<Mart||n> or different
<grawity> abdo: You mean MSN?
<Zippert> Tog mig friheten att ändra lite i FlashGuiden för ubuntu
<abdo> grawity
<Euroman__> stefg i hear u
<Mart||n> no u only need 1tenth for a for anice revoery
<Slart> Zippert: tell the people in #ubuntu-se =)
<Zippert> Sorry
<abdo> grawity, yes
<Mart||n> or maybe 200 gb on 1.5 system
<Slart> Zippert: no worries
<Euroman__> they way it is now larger drive dont boot automatic
<Lunixed> Is there a Integrated Apache,mysql,phpmyadmin Server (Like wamp in wondows) in Linux ?
<Julia> how can I make my own locale?
<ircfine> grawity: can't login for an yahoo id , network error
<Euroman__> stefg i mount larger drive manual after boot
<Mart||n> no as teh 1024 sector
<Julia> to change format
<Mart||n> u have to have boot under 128 mb i think
<Mart||n> maybe smaller
<abdo> grawity, unable to authenticate authinication faluire
<Meccano> Hello everyone. I have a weird sound issue that recently occured. Is it the right place to look for help ?
<Mart||n> or enable  1024 limit fix
<bazhang> Mart||n, who are you talking to
<Slart> !enter | Mart||n, just so you don't forget..
<ubottu> Mart||n, just so you don't forget..: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Meccano> Already tried the forums and wouldn't like to file a bug if not necessary
<Lunixed> Is there a Integrated Apache,mysql,phpmyadmin Server (Like wamp in wondows) in Linux ?
<bazhang> Mart||n, prefix their name to your answers, and keep it on one line
<Slart> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> Lunixed, yes see above
<Euroman__> stefg can i right now do it like that manual mount it and then when getting another 1.5 change everything
<grawity> Lunixed: Apache + MySQL + phpMyAdmin, of course :) See the message from ubottu.
<abdo> Slart, every time i try to access login msn account using pidgin
<isaac_> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a flash drive........... just a regular install from the live cd........... and then clone it to other flash drives?
<grawity> isaac_: Yes.
<Lunixed> Thanks bazhang grawity :)
<sthalik> hay anyone has the exploit fix for karmic?
<Slart> abdo: ah.. you're using MSN.... so what happens when you try? you get some kind of error message? or it just doesn't work?
<abdo> Slart, unable to authenticate authentication faluire
<Bluey_> bazhang, sorry for being later.. heres the link fo the dhclient output
<Slart> !karmic | sthalik
<ubottu> sthalik: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bluey_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/253648/
<isaac_> grawity how do you copy the whole thing as bootable?  I keep getting files, but no boot.
<Meccano> Hello everyone. I have a weird sound issue that recently occured. Is it the right place to look for help ?
<Meccano> guess ,not...
<sthalik> yeah i know it will break
<abdo> Slart, this what i saw
<Slart> abdo: are you running 9.04 ? what version of pidgin?
<isaac_> Meccano patience.
<isaac_> !patience | Meccano
<ubottu> Meccano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Meccano> Ah at least an answer... thx isaac
<abdo> Slart: yes I 'm running 9.04
<bazhang> Bluey_, seems you need to associate with the AP here is a cli how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Slart> sthalik: that wasn't the important part of that message.. the important stuff was "support in #ubuntu+1" =)
<Meccano> Just didn't watn  to flood the chat....
<stefg> Euroman__: mkdir /media/bigdisk , sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/bigdisk ...
<Meccano> No pb with waiting....
<ongun> hi
<Slart> abdo: what version of pidgin?
<Meccano> Thx ubottu
<ongun> ive got a prob.
<abdo> Slart, 2.5.5
<IdleOne> Meccano, please ask your question giving as much relevant info as possible in one posting.
<ongun> who can help to me
<Meccano> K idleone
<abdo> Slart: 2.5.5
<bazhang> ongun, ask all on one line
<ongun> i opened pc with live cd
<ongun> but i cant use the net
<Euroman__> stefg ok and what about read write permisions
<ongun> why ?
<IdleOne> isaac_, in the future before telling people to chill, let them ask the question.
<Meccano> No sound in one account (didn't upgrade..). Sound is fine in other account. Jaunty 9.04. AMD64
<Slart> abdo: hmm.. that's the same version that I have.. and I can connect to msn just fine...  what does it say in the advanced settings of your msn account?
<Bluey_> bazhang, thanks lemme try
<stefg> Euroman__: you should be able to make a dir on /media/bigdisk , right?
<Euroman__> stefg i can tell you know your stuff and i really apreciate all your help and time
<Euroman__> stefg i will try that right now hold on
<Meccano> No sound on GDM. No sound in one account. Sound is fine in other account. Jaunty 9.04. AMD64
<TwoD_> I've got eth0 and wlan0 connected. eth0 used to be set to a router which had an internet connection, but that is now instead wlan0, but I can't access the net without disconnecting eth0. How do I set wlan0 to be the default route for internet access? (Both are a 192.168.0.x LAN with 192.168.0.1 as routers)
<Slart> Meccano: isn't there an "audio" group the user has to be included in? or that was in some earlier version of ubuntu
<abdo> Slart: protocol=MSN  , xxxx@hotmail.com  , password=xxxxx ,
<Mart||n> why would u want both
<hafiz> guys, do you think there;s a problem with my ubuntu http://imagebin.org/59709
<Mart||n> for example
<Slart> abdo: the "Advanced" tab
<bazhang> !who | Mart||n
<Mrokii> hello. Removing apps completely doesn't work for me. No matter if I use the GUI (synaptic) or use "apt-get purge", the preferences-files stay on my HD.
<ubottu> Mart||n: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Meccano> Hi Slart. Sound worked fine everywhere and suddenly no sound in one account.... weird
<isaac_> IdleOne yup.   I got the wrong ubottu reference is all :/
<Mart||n> sorry why would u want  lan and wlan on the same router
<Mrokii> I am using Ubunut 64-bit 9.0.4, btw.
<IdleOne> isaac_, it happens :)
<Mart||n> not  with probs it dont
<bazhang> Mart||n, tab complete the users name as a prefix to your answers please (first three or so letters then tab key)
<hafiz> IdleOne: what problem with my firefox http://imagebin.org/59709 i restarted my firefox but still the same
<Slart> abdo: I've got "Server: messenger.hotmail.com", "Port: 1863" "Use http method is not checked"
<abdo> Slaert: server=messenger.hotmail.com , port=1863, proxy type=use gnome proxy type
<IdleOne> hafiz, what did you do before you got that?
<Slart> Meccano: if you go to System, Administration, Users and groups
<abdo> Slart: server=messenger.hotmail.com , port=1863, proxy type=use gnome proxy type
<abdo> Slart: also as you
<Meccano> checking....
<hafiz> IdleOne: i run sudo apt-get autoremove
<hafiz> IdleOne: thats it i do
<Euroman__> stefg i did it and it mount but it will not let me create folder or anythin inside
<muxfr> allright, can it be a bug in ubuntu, that 's preventing my audio from starting even though the card is recognized?
<Slart> Meccano: properties for the user.. check the tab "User privileges".. there should be a  "Use audio devices".. try checking that box and see if sound starts working
<Euroman__> stefg saying i am not the owner
<Mart||n> do sudo mnt
<Mart||n> then
<IdleOne> hafiz, that is the login for freenode webchat, I believe you need to enter a nickname and a #channel then click login
<Slart> Meccano: afaik that is the same thing as making sure the user is in the "audio" group
<Euroman__> stefg when i did partition with gparted i did it with partmaigc disk
<abdo> Slart: I can't find where is the problem
<IdleOne> err click connect that is
<Slart> abdo: neither can I... it seems we have the same settings.. can you login to your hotmail account to make sure it still exists?
<abdo> yes
<hafiz> IdleOne: yes, but doesnt it look weird. it suppose to be like that rite.
<TwoD_> Mart||n: I normally have an ADSL modem connected to the router on eth0, but my ISP has messed it up so I can't get an IP. I'm temporarily using my laptop as a router since it has a 3G modem. The rest of the computers are still on eth0 as they don't need net access.  I could also use eth0 and eth1 instead of wlan0 on my regular comp of course, but I figured it shouldn't make much of a...
<TwoD_> ...difference and I like being able to move my laptop.
<abdo> Slart: I did
<hafiz> IdleOne: yes, but doesnt it look weird. it not suppose to be like that rite.
<stefg> Euroman__: ok, so run sudo chown [username] /media/bigdisk && sudo chmod 775 /media/bigdisk
<IdleOne> hafiz, looks like you need to change your locales or install a language pack. I am not sure
<IdleOne> !locales | hafiz
<ubottu> hafiz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Mart||n> oh right access teh manual for router to change ur mac adress for the wireless
<Euroman__> stefg you are the man i owe you let me do this
<Mart||n> in the main setup router page
<hafiz> IdleOne: i have this one after i connected to the chatroom http://imagebin.org/59710
<TwoD_> Mart||n: why would I need to change the MAC?
<isaac_> grawity how do you copy the whole thing as bootable?  I keep getting files, but no boot.  I'll rtfm if I can find a manual to read.
<Meccano> Slart box wasn't checked but no change after checking....
<IdleOne> !TOR-GPG > hafiz
<ubottu> hafiz, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !proxy > hafiz
<IdleOne> hafiz,  read the messages from ubottu they should help you
<Mart||n> cso u said it worked now it dont
<Mart||n> and  if it  dsl related with etho net
<Slart> Meccano: did you logout and login again with the user?
<Mart||n> then u need to  probably  tell route to give u  new  pc mac code to it
<abdo> Slart: when i install ubuntu i remove every thing in sound and video category but pidgin
<Mart||n> like most ppl do in england on   cable
<abdo> Slart: do you think that broke some issues about pidgin
<Mart||n> #or turn router off for 6 mins
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, you still here?
<Slart> abdo: hmm.. I don't really think so..either pidgin would start and then work completely.. or not start at all..
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Yes
<Mart||n> maybe but what if u use 8mb  x 8
<Meccano> Ooops no doing it right now disconnect and reconnect to the room then....brb
<Mart||n> it does work tho
<stefg> Euroman__: got to leave... should work now
<TwoD_> Mart||n: I't my ADSL modem which doesn't get an IP, I tested without the router as well. I was away for two weeks and when I got back and turned everything on, the modem setup pages just said "connected" but no ip.
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, how do i enable facebook chat or what is the protocol for it?
<Mart||n> or use docs  suggest it does with they  topic they do
<Mart||n> then u will never get a net connect til thats fix
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: The only way I can think of, is to install the Pidgin Facebook plugin.
<abdo> Slart: alsos i though about MSN certificate
<Mart||n> u mac addy of wlsan
<GPL> i installed LAMP successfully , and extracted phpMyAdmin into my /var/www folder, but visiting http://localhost/phpMyAdmin gives me 404 error
<Slart> abdo: it uses certificates?
<abdo> Slart: how can totally remove pidin and re install it
<Euroman__> stefg thanks very much
<Mart||n> i cant find lamp for unbuntu in pakackages
<Euroman__> i apreciate
<GPL> any ideas ? :)
<Slart> abdo: sudo apt-get purge pidgin; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<grawity> Slart: MSN uses HTTP+SSL (HTTPS) for auth, so yes, it uses certificates.
<Euroman__> stefg anyway i can get in touch with you other time
<Meccano> Back.
<IdleOne> !lamp > Mart||n
<ubottu> Mart||n, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, what is it caleld because i just did a search on hardy and prism-facebook is all that came up which i am sure it isn't for pidgin
<Hodapp> 'firefox' runs fine from the terminal but an icon set to execute 'firefox' (or /usr/bin/firefox) does nothing... anyone know what's going on?
<Meccano> No change slart
<Slart> grawity: ahh.. didn't know that.. I suppose pidgin handles that by itself... at least I've never had to mess with it
<grawity> Slart: It usually does
<Mart||n> lol so thats what it uses
<grawity> <Mart||n?> u fk off
<grawity> Denied.
<Mart||n> staic  words in sentence fo begging
<TwoD_> Mart||n: The wlan works fine, it's a peer to peer network between my laptop and my regular comp where the laptop share's its internet connection. I just want to know how to tell Ubuntu to use that interface when I try to access an external ip, instead of eth0.
<Meccano> Checked the groups. No audio group.... should I create it and add users ? Thing that puzzles me is that I don't have sound on login screen but sound in one account when everything was OK......
<Mart||n> ok thats ur prob
<Slart> Meccano: it might be called "pulse" or "pulse-access"
<Mart||n> hennot doing what u  said in firstce u
<Mart||n> plaang icsce if u was usi
<Mart||n> u shoudl of said
<Mart||n> but alas
<grawity> Mart||n: What is _your_ problem?
<FloodBot3> Mart||n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Mart||n, stop with the enter
<Mart||n> just  ifconfig eth0 or wlan0 down
<Meccano> Right I saw a pulse group....checking
<Slart> Mart||n: please.. english.. and enter.. and common sense
<Mart||n> and then  ifconfig eth0 ipaddy...not the wlan0 one
<GPL> bazhang : how about the webcam issue, and can ya help with my phpMyAdmin problem :(
<Mart||n> up..th up.similiar to the down command jsut wi t put ijsut
<Meccano> slart ; all users in the group but none checked....
<pheonix> how do i change the user of a file
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, what is it called because i just did a search on hardy and prism-facebook is all that came up which i am sure it isn't for pidgin
<Mart||n> i can do webcam
<pheonix> please help me
<TwoD_> Mart||n: are you drunk? that makes little sense
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Hardy? :o
<Mart||n> jsut dmesg | grep usbvideo
<GPL> !chmod > pheonix
<ubottu> pheonix, please see my private message
<Slart> Meccano: only the users that have the checkbox checked are in the group
<Mart||n> and if it oupts then u have usbvid
<Mart||n> wether internal or extern
<Slart> Meccano: but I don't think that's it.. my user isn't in the pulse group either.. and I have sound working alright
<Meccano> K. Should I add user in group considering other user not in group has sound ?
<Slart> Meccano: what happens if you try playing a sound in a terminal.. say with "aplay /dev/urandom".. do you get an error message?
<Segaja> hi, how can i see weither my ubuntu has recognized my TWAIN scanner in the correct manner?
<grafted3> try scanning something
<Meccano> slart: no error. says playing but not sound....
<Hodapp> Segaja: sane-find-scanner is one place to start.
<Slart> Segaja: try running xsane.. I think it lists the connected scanners in some way
<Hodapp> or xsane.
<Slart> Meccano: are you using pulse audio?
<Meccano> slart: in sound I use automatic and alsa....
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: In Jaunty, it's pidgin-facebookchat.
<Segaja> xsane sais no device found. so does sane-find-scanner
<Meccano> I mean auto-detect....
<Meccano> (system is in French.... :)
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: It's in the 'universe' repos however.
<Slart> Meccano: try running this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol padevchooser paman" then run the pulse audio volume control from the Applications, Sound & Video menu
<Segaja> the modules parport_pc and parport are loaded
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, errrh for those using hardy how can i get it?
<Segaja> Slart and Hodapp: both find nothing
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Do you have the 'universe' repos enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list? It might be there.
<jrgp> do nvidia proprietary drivers work with Karmic Alpha 4?
<Slart> Segaja: then I think it's safe to assume your scanner isn't detected
<Slart> !karmic | jrgp
<ubottu> jrgp: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Segaja> Slart: any idea why?
<Segaja> according to mustek.com sane should be able to support it
<Slart> Segaja: nope.. I don't think I've ever had a scanner connected to my ubuntu box
<jrgp> Slart: I'm aware of the risks, just wondering about the nvidia functionality
<Segaja> the sane homepage aggrees
<Slart> jrgp: read the last part of the message... "support on #ubuntu+1"
<Meccano> slart: sound's back Hurray !!!!!
<jrgp> ah
<Slart> *in
<Slart> jrgp: =)
<piotrek> hello, sorry for my english. I have problem with svn: "Connection closed unexpectedly". Have anybody this problem?
<Slart> Meccano: ahh.. that fixed it? sweet
<Meccano> sound was muted in playback....
<Slart> Meccano: tricky =)
<Segaja> so, does anyone else has any idea why my system does not recognise the scanner?
<Meccano> Yep couldn't find it. far from a rocket scientist I guess.....
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, i have but it aint just went to ubuntu package and it starts from intrepid onwards nothing for hardy, i aint to sure about using intrepid repository on hardy, im sure it might break something
<bazhang> Segaja, make and model?
<Meccano> Anyway thx a million !!!
<Segaja> bazhang: mustek MFS-6000SP
<Segaja> it is old, i know :)
<Meccano> restart PC for final check
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: You could just download the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: Or you could upgrade to Jaunty.
<Slart> Meccano: you're welcome
<Meccano> In case I don't come back, have a great day and take care
<Meccano> Bye all. Great room. Hope I don't have to come back ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, will just try to get the intrepid version and install it not too sure if it is wise dont want to upgrade quite happy with hard maybe when the next lst comes out
<thinkertinker> hi i got a problem with my mouse.I switched the mousebuttons(right button as primary)but every time i restart jaunty the mouse falls back to default setting(left button as primary)
<MeanGene> Canucklehead
<bobg> hello, I need to update a LH-20A1P dvd writer -- there exists only a windows exe installer -- I have tried wine (seg fault) and a vbox win VM (no pci pass through).  How else can I update this drive?
<MeanGene> Why when I start Firefox either from the Panel or from the list, two copies always open?
<Segaja> bazhang: so, andy ideas?
<bazhang>  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/sane-mustek.5.html
<jrib> thinkertinker: how did you switch it?
<bazhang> Segaja, should work no problems
<Segaja> bazhang: that is what mustek.com and sane-project.org say :)
<StrangeCharm> is the main repo package 'sbnc' shroudBNC, or is it another program?
<Segaja> but it does not
<Hodapp> MeanGene: I get zero copies open when I use the Panel. Could I have one of yours?
<jrib> !info sbnc | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: sbnc (source: sbnc): an IRC proxy for multiple users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-10ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 234 kB, installed size 796 kB
<bazhang> Segaja, you installed all the libsane packages?
<grawity> StrangeCharm: apt-cache show sbnc
<bobg> MeanGene: check your home page -- there is a syntax to open multiple tabs/windows
<Segaja> bazhang: oehm... sane was installed so i guessed they are all installed. but i will check
<bazhang> Segaja, should be at least three
<Segaja> libsane-extra and so on?
<MeanGene> Thanks I will look for that
<StrangeCharm> well, there we go, who'd have thought, jrib, grawity
<Hodapp> bobg: Any idea why my attempt to run Firefox from the panel results in no copies opening, but it runs fine from a terminal?
<Segaja> bazhang: the following are allready installed: libsane, xsane, xsane-common, sane-utils, sane
<Segaja> i will now install libsane-extras
<bobg> Hodapp: right-click on the panel icon and choose "properties" -- see what command its executing
<Hodapp> bobg: The same command as when I run from terminal.
<muxfr> Anybody here got audio working in an hp dv6 labtop?
<Hodapp> bobg: And I get the same effect if I do /usr/bin/firefox instead.
<Segaja> bazhang: still nothing
<bazhang> Segaja, using what app to scan
<Segaja> bazhang: at the moment i'm trying sane-find-scanner, xsane and quiteinsane
<Segaja> but all say the same: no device found
<jiohdi> I installed java runtime per instructions found on java page for linux... but firefox did not recognized it... what did I do wrong?
<grawity> jiohdi: If you installed the Sun Java runtime, you need sun-java6-plugin too.
<bobg> Hodapp: wierd -- try entering another command like "gedit" to see what happens
<Hodapp> bobg: That works...
<jiohdi> grawity... shouldnt the web page have mentioned that?
<bobg> Hodapp: also, is type set to "Application" (in the properties dialog)
<Hodapp> bobg: Yeah.
<grawity> jiohdi: I don't know. The runtime itself is for standalone applications -- it is not limited to webpages.
<bobg> my command (hardy) in the FF launcher is "firefox %u"
<bobg> Hodapp:
<jiohdi> grawity, I have two firefoxes installed, one that came with ubuntu and one that I got from mozilla as the latest version
<Hodapp> bobg: Mine is too but the %u seems to make no difference.
<mrapplecomputer1> ugh, whenever i run any apt-get command, i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38568580 ideas
<jiohdi> when I went back to the old one, the java install option existed but on the new one, it said manually only
<jiohdi> once I installed the old one, both worked
<muxfr> nobody uses HP dv6?
<bobg> Hodapp: maybe try creating a new launcher from scratch?  I am outta ideas
<jiohdi> but I am still curious as to why the install I did per their instructions failed
<Hodapp> hmm
<rek> created a shared folder in ubuntu...how can i browse it from windows?
<bobg> Hodapp: oh, check the /var/log/syslog to see if there is an error when you try to launch FF
<thinkertinker_> 1 more prob:how to flush my dns cache in ubuntu jaunty??
<mrapplecomputer1> macuser_: whenever i run any apt-get command, i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38568580 ideas??
<Hodapp> bobg: nothing there.
<bobg> what to do when you need to update a hardware's firmware and there is only a windows exe?
<Segaja> bazhang: what would you use for scanning?
<thiebaude> mrapplecomputer1, what do you use apt-get with?
<pheonix> hi i have started a new hub server using opendchub, but the users are getting very slow speed, in KB's !!
<pheonix> please help me
<mrapplecomputer1> remove, autoclean, etc
<grawity> bobg: I dual-boot Windows :) Sometimes, if the .exe just extracts things to a floppy, I use another computer.
<Segaja> bobg: i would use virtualBox or my windows :)
<mrapplecomputer1> thiebaude: and purge
<grawity> Segaja: That wouldn't work if the updater requires access to the hardware mentioned.
<grawity> Segaja: As is the case with CD drives, for example.
<Segaja> grawity: true, thatn the virtualBox would not work
<Hodapp> It would work only in isolated cases...
<bobg> Segaja: I tried vbox but it does not recognize the drive b/c vbox provides a virtual drive
<thiebaude> mrapplecomputer1, thats a weird problem i don't know how to fix
<grawity> Segaja: Then nothing but Windows would work, I guess.
<Hodapp> bobg: Nothing of interest there.
<mrapplecomputer1> thiebaude: i know! its really stumped me, and im not new to ubuntu/*nix
<jiohdi> bobg, wine?
<bobg> jiohdi: in wine, It runs, but then I get a segfault
<mrapplecomputer1> ANY apt-get command i run i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38568580
<soreau> bobg: If alls the manufacturer offers is an exe method, you will  have to run it from a true windoze environment
<Segaja> grawity: i agree. the good think i still have xp in a corner of my drive :)
<soreau> bobg: I dont think theres a windoze live cd but I could be wrong
<bobg> grawity: soreau, would a xen VM work if I configure a pci pass through for teh drive?
<Hodapp> soreau: Probably not legally, but meh
<grawity> soreau: BartPE is, kind of.
<tzd> hi everyone! Can someone please help me with my surround sound that doesn't work? I'm using alsa v. 1.0.20, nothing is muted in Alsamixer. I've connected my Asus P5N-D motherboard with integrated Nvidia HD 883 sound to my receiver via SPDIF optical cable. I get sound within Mplayer in all my speakers but when i run the "speaker-test" it's all muted. Please help me!
<grawity> bobg: What exactly are you updating?
<grawity> bobg: If Windows gets pure unrestricted access to that particular device - then yes, it probably would work.
<soreau> bobg: For updating firmware, thats probably not a good idea
<bobg> grawity: a LH-20A1P Liteon dvd writer
<thiebaude> mrapplecomputer1, something about , bad allocation
<GPL> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope uses which Linux Kernel [ is it 2.6.11 + ] or [ 2.6.11 - ] , i need t o know that, in order to install a set of drivers for my webcame ???
<mrapplecomputer1> thiebaude: yea, what does that mean though......
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo Segaja I've not currently got a scanner, this link may have some info however
<bobg> GPL: jaunty uses 2.6.28
<IdleOne> GPL, uname -a
<bazhang> 2.6.28.14.19 GPL
<GPL> bobg : IdleOne : thanks
<GPL> bazhang: thanks, hows the search going ?
<Lion-O> can i get help here?
<tr3ei> hi :). Can someone tell me how to use "memmap" to specify multiple intervals of my RAM? (for example... i want to "ban" 30 MB... from 600 to 630 and 20M from 800 to 820)
<tr3ei> Simple usage... only one interval "banned" : memmap=30M$600M ... written in the menu.lst file
<bazhang> GPL, sorry could you give me the cam name again?
<Segaja> bazhang: okay thanks. i'll work my way through this doc
 * mrapplecomputer1 doesnt think anyone is going to help him :P :P
<ikonia> mrapplecomputer1: someone will help when they can, adding me noise to the channel with /me commands won't help
<jiohdi> IdleOne: is there a thingy like that to tell when I installed ubuntu?
<mrapplecomputer1> ikonia: sorry
<Segaja> bazhang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersMustek << this list has not the MFS-6000SP so ubuntu does not support it?
<bobg> Lion-O: sorry, help is only for those who don;t ask if they can get help:)  -- just ask the question
<grawity> mrapplecomputer1: If nobody answers, nobody knows. You could try #debian and/or ##linux
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, finch works well the facebook plugin keeps giving segmentation faults but than it isnt intended for hardy still thanks
<GPL> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000.  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5543:0004 UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet | this is the result of "lsusb" command :) i am struggling to setup this.
<Bluey_> !paste blue_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste blue_
<bazhang> Segaja, that list is likely out of date, nothing on ubuntuforums show anything wrong, just some eastern european mailing lists
<mrapplecomputer1> ok thanks grawity
<Bluey_> !paste bluey_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bluey_
<GPL> bazhang: ^^ there.
<Lion-O> hi im getting the messege: "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu,but only detects an i686 cpu......" while trying to install or use ubuntu on a lapto,can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter, the 1.60 version of that plugin seems to be working well for me. I just installed it ten minutes ago
<ikonia> Lion-O: you're using a 64bit os on a 32bit machine
<ikonia> Lion-O: download the 32bit os
<bazhang> Lion-O, wrong type of cd
<Segaja> bazhang: agreed. the SANE homepage is listing the scanner as fully supported
<mrapplecomputer1> Lion-O: i believe you need x32
<Lion-O> where do i get it?
<tr3ei> hi :). Can someone tell me how to use "memmap" to specify multiple intervals of my RAM? (for example... i want to "ban" 30 MB... from 600 to 630 and 20M from 800 to 820)
 * bobg is leaving to go dig up an old windows CD
<mrapplecomputer1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jrib> Lion-O: download the i386 version from ubuntu.com
<legend2440> !paste | Bluey_
<ubottu> Bluey_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lion-O> thanks!
<RV2D> HI ! /var/lib/dpkg/available broken ! how can I fix it ?
<thiebaude> mrapplecomputer1, A bad_alloc() an exception thrown by C++ when it runs out of heap memory.
<mrapplecomputer1> Lion-O: yep
<mrapplecomputer1> thiebaude: sooo what should i do? power cycle it or something?
<thiebaude> mrapplecomputer1, i don't know what to say, i was just searching on google and didn't find much
<mrapplecomputer1> thiebaude: i know, i always check google first ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, i am using 8.04 :(
<IdleOne> 9.04 here Pirate_Hunter
<MeanGene> bobg Thanks a lot.
<cyberfin> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64-amd; Could someone please tell me why I can open apps from the menu using alt-f1 and selecting an app with 'enter', but can't open apps with a mouse click? Very weird...
<bazhang> GPL, there are a number of posts on ubuntuforums to get it working, some compiling necessary though search terms : LifeCam VX-1000 ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, no wonder there is probably a way for me to get it working will check when i am bothered
<monostone> hi, i'm in the middle of learning how to properly burn cds and dvds via the cl, but i just read that wodim is buggy and being left aside in favor of cdrecord, is this true? i have always used genisoimage/wodim combo should I switch to mkisofs/cdrecord?
<RV2D> HI ! /var/lib/dpkg/available broken ! how can I fix it ?
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter, there is a package in the repos also
<GPL> bazhang : i tried some of them :) , most of them didnt work, trying others.
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, no there isn't at least not for pidgin/finch it does say facebook but i dont know what it works with?
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter, again I should of specified in 9.04 pidgin-facebookchat
<cyberfin> Another symptom is that from the places menu I can only get stuff to open if I right-click it. If I left-click, nothing...
<Bluey_> bazhang, hi, i tried the things in the wireless manual configuration thing you suggested.....but i still said that not DHCPOFFER received.  in this screen shot u can see that the "enable wireless" button is greyed out in nm-manager. can you please help me with that? http://imagebin.org/59715
<cyberfin> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64-amd; Could someone please tell me why I can open apps from the menu using alt-f1 and selecting an app with 'enter', but can't open apps with a mouse click? Very weird... plaz help
<bazhang> Bluey_, how did you associate the AP ? what command did you give
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, lol conversation going in circle i know i understood :p
<Bluey_> bazhang,  what is AP?
<bazhang> Bluey_, the access point (wifi hotspot)
<cyberfin> could anyone at least point me in the right direction?
<Bluey_> bazhang,
<Bluey_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ADAGIO_by_Meteror"
<bruce927> How do I change my network workgroup in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Bluey_, then iwconfig shows it associated?
<bazhang> cyberfin, bluetooth mouse? compiz enabled? please more details
<grawity> bruce927: The Samba workgroup can be changed in system-config-samba tool.
<cyberfin> compiz enabled yes, not bt mouse
<Bluey_> bazhang, wiconfig says not associated
<Bluey_> bazhang, is ESSID and SSID the same thing? it says ESSID="ADAGIO_BY_METEOR" mode :managed but the AP is Not Associated
<cyberfin> just changed window manager to metacity... no change
<bazhang> Bluey_, have you tried to sudo dhclient wlan0 since that time? (of the sudo iwconfig command)
<bruce927> cheers grawity
<Lion-O> im downloading :)
<bazhang> Bluey_, sometimes takes a couple of tries with odd hotspots
<Bluey_> bazhang, yes i ran all these commands........http://paste.ubuntu.com/253667/ in sequence
<Lion-O> 1283 users her :O
<Lion-O> here
<Lion-O> :O
<IdleOne> Lion-O, yes it is slow today
<Lion-O> haha :)
<_mnemonic76> I am trying to understand the details of what happens when I plug a usb drive in in Ubuntu... the details of what makes it appear automatically for me to mount.
<_mnemonic76> I have a minimal ubuntu install on an old laptop using fluxbox instead of gnome... and I don't know what I need to add to make it function MORE like the gnome (basically the automounting)
<bazhang> Bluey_, could you pastebin you actually running those commands from the first part of the link I gave you (re unencrypted networks)
<grawity> _mnemonic76: Start with udev, I think. (And hal, though it's getting slowly removed.) In GNOME, the mounting itself is handled by Nautilus and gnome-volume-manager, but I think it is possible to make udev do it.
<_mnemonic76> grawity: thanks for the tip
<Bluey_> bazhang, this is the syslog around the time i started having the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/253668/ i will send u the output for the commands next .
<Segaja> is there some simple way to find out weither my kernel supports SCSI?
<Bluey_> bazhang,  here is the actual running of the  commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/253671/
<detrix> Hello folks.  I just installed firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko)  How do I get the Prefered Applications to recognize it?  I mean when I am in thunderbird and click on a like it would launch firefox.  I tried a custom entry to Shiretoko but thats not working.  What else do I need to do?
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<Segaja> nobody?
<cute_bettong> hi im trying to setup my computer and laptop to use the ubuntu remote desktop connection software, is there anything specal i need to do to make this work? no matter what i try i cannot access my laptop from my desktop even on the same network, is there anything specific i need to setup before i can utilise this service?
<Bluey_> bazhang, any idea whats wrong ?
<legend2440> detrix: system>prferences>preferred apps
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134&page=7 Bluey_ there is a thread here but it is a bit old, I will continue to look however
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the file extension for pidgin plugins?
<slayton> Does anybody know of a program that can be used to parse a simple online calendar?
<Bluey_> bazhang,  wooo hooooo
<detrix> legend2440: I did that, but I had to use the custom option because "Shiretoko" does not show up in the popup list.
<Bluey_> bazhang,  i restarted and its working like magic.. thank you thank you so much . i love  u in a totally non-gay way. you Sir are my god
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7415234&postcount=3 Bluey_ this is wpa2 but the modprobe commands may pertain to your issue
<bazhang> Bluey_, it works now?
<bazhang> Bluey_, that is great. nicely done
<legend2440> detrix: yes you have to put it in custom.  this worked for me    firefox-3.5 %s
<Bluey_> bazhang, yup... i just needed to restart the stupid laptop......... but as i said u are god
<detrix> cute_bettong: on the laptop go to System -> Administration -> login window
<detrix> legend2440: ahhh I typed "Shiretoko"   got it thanx
<moldy> hi
<moldy> is there some standard format for referencing bugs on launchpad in debian/changelog files?
<Bluey_> bazhang,  one last thing can u tell me where i can learn more about this? will i find these in the man page or some good ref book?
<detrix> cute_bettong: click on the remote tab
<detrix> cute_bettong: click on the remote login disabled and enable it
<bazhang> Bluey_, that link I gave you is a pretty good primer, there is a general ubuntu guide book for more than wireless here --> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ free pdf
<Bluey_> bazhang, thanks you
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Bluey_ that link in case you missed it (or forgot to bookmark)
<Xauhaxk> hello
<Xauhaxk> to all
<Xauhaxk> i am noob
<Xauhaxk> gg
<Xauhaxk> lol
<FloodBot3> Xauhaxk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluey_> bazhang, lol.. no i bookmarked it on my comp, delicioused it and mailed it to my mail id :P thank you so much
<stuffe> Hey. I've been encountering a problem with the game Planeshift(http://www.planeshift.it/). When I start the game and expect to see my character, NPC's and such. But it's an empty non-refreshed window, with only the UI working. I spoke with some dudes about it and they told me that I need some extra video packages. They were using an other distro and the packages weren't of the same name. intel-dri, mesa, dri2proto, xf86-video-intel, these wer
<stuffe> e the files that I was told to update, but ubuntu seems to have another name for them. Please help me find the packages needed to fix this problem.
<FloodBot3> stuffe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohanohi> hi.. ubuntu was working fine.. now login screen not appearing.. just showing busy cursor...
<mohanohi> i am able to login via terminal..
<mohanohi> by pressing ctrl+alt+f2..
<mohanohi> system is not hung..
<mohanohi> but login screen is not showing up. i am using ubuntu 8.10 64 bit..
<GPL> !paste > mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi, please see my private message
<Kapli> Hi, I'm trying to compile kTorrent in ubuntu, and when compiling it says that I'm missing an optional package called, libtaskmanager, anyone know where to get it? Couldn't find it in the package manager
<routinepursuit> So i just installed firefox 3.5 and removed 3.0 using apt-get  no I got nothing... ideas?  Thanks
<bazhang> Kapli, any reason not to use the version from repos?
<Boohbah> Kapli: why are you trying to compile ktorrent?
<mohanohi> GPL: I am not trying to flood.. just want to convey my problem..
<bazhang> routinepursuit, installed 3.5 how
<Kapli> i want the newest version :P
<riz0n> Hello guys!
<riz0n> I have a problem :(
<mohanohi> pls .. anybody help me out...
<routinepursuit> bazhag:  apt-get install
<riz0n> I have a Dell laptop that has a Dell BCM4306 wireless chipset.
<oldude67> mohanohi, try not hitting the enter key as much
<riz0n> Trying to get this thing to work on 9.04!! Oh no!!!
<bazhang> routinepursuit, 3.0 should have reinstalled with installation of 3.5
<mohanohi> oldude67: no... i am not doing it..
<moldy> how do i see which repository a package is from?
<Boohbah> Kapli: sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<bazhang> moldy, which package?
<riz0n> I followed     * WifiDocsDriverbcm43xxFeisty_No-Fluff to a T and i am not getting anything
<mohanohi> oldude67: what to do? how to debug the problem.. pls help :(
<oldude67> mohanohi, what was you doing before this happened?
<poc> Is anybody know how to develop wap on unbuntu?
<moldy> bazhang: thin-client-manager-backend
<mohanohi> i was previously working with blender..
<Kapli> ah, yes, thanks :D just bumped into it on google too ^^
<mohanohi> just safe shutdown... and restarts..
<routinepursuit> so I got firefox 3.0 back using apt-get... how do I run 3.5?
<oldude67> mohanohi, boot into recovery mode and try the dpkg to see if there is any broken packages you have missed.
<bazhang> moldy, in future you can /msg ubottu  info thin-client-manager-backend  (its in component main)
<legend2440> routinepursuit: firefox-3.5
<mohanohi> oldude67: oh.. ok .. will try now..
<bazhang> routinepursuit, it shows as shiretoko in apps menu
<moldy> bazhang: ok, thanks -- but is there a more general way to get this information? from an ubuntu system?
<testi> I can't find the task manager in ubuntu, where is it?
<GPL> testi : ps command is what i use to see current processes.
<moldy> bazhang: something like apt-cache <foo> <packagename>?
<bazhang> moldy, apt-cache show packagename
<routinepursuit> bazhang: so uh thanks, nice...
<testi> GPL: I mean a graphical one, where i can i search for processes and then decide what to do with them
<GPL> testi : ;) graphical one ,It's system monitor, in System  > Administration >
<legend2440> moldy: open synaptic>settings>preferences>columns and fonts check box that says Component it will list which repo each package is in
<moldy> bazhang: and then? get it from the "Filename:" entry?
<testi> GPL, thanks
<mohanohi> oldude67: do you know which file holds the repository server information? i want to remove some of the jaunty repository in it..
<caocheng> what are the different between follow command :1)ls -l 2>&1 |  wc 2):exec 3>&1;ls -l 2>&1  >&3 3>&- | wc
<GPL> testi : np.
<riz0n> Does anyone know how to get the Dell BCM4306 (Rev 3) working with Ubuntu 9.04?
<moldy> legend2440: thank you -- is there also a cli way? i am usually working over ssh
<bazhang> moldy, in the terminal type apt-cache show vrms (as an example)
<oldude67> mohanohi, souce.lst
<moldy> bazhang: yes, but where in the output does it show the repository?
<grawity> moldy: sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<oldude67> mohanohi, source.lst sorry
<grawity> moldy: then sudo apt-get update, to refresh the DB.
<bazhang> moldy, section
<mohanohi> oldude67: oh.. ok.. thanx..
<moldy> bazhang: that says "misc" for thin-client-manager-backend, which is not the information i am loooking for
<routinepursuit> another dumb question, where is the icon for ff 3.5?
<mohanohi> oldude67: how to edit that file in terminal.. what command?
<moldy> grawity: thank you, but that's not what i am looking for :)
<moorthyvsm> HI Mohan
<grawity> mohanohi: 'nano' is the simplest editor.
<bazhang> apt-cache policy then moldy
<moorthyvsm> use nano or vi
<routinepursuit> vim
<mohanohi> grawity: thank you :)
<moorthyvsm> nano is awesome
<cretsiah> i have crunchbang8.10 (based on ubuntu8.10) and my fstab wont recognise my second drive any1 help?
<bazhang> cretsiah, #crunchbang
<GPL> routinepursuit: it must be there in quick launch or else, you can type "firefox" in terminal
<moorthyvsm> fdisk -l and /etc/fstab
<moldy> bazhang: ah, thank you, that does it
<legend2440> routinepursuit: /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.5.png
<moorthyvsm> can you just show it?
<bazhang> !derivatives | cretsiah
<routinepursuit> thanks all!
<ubottu> cretsiah: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<q0s> how do i find out which kernel modules really gets loaded? there are 2 ath9k.ko's in my /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ directory ...
<mazda01_> q0s: lsmod
<mazda01_> q0s: lsmod | grep ath
<q0s> mazda01_, and then? there is just the size ....
<mazda01_> q0s: huh? lsmod shows you which module is loaded.
<q0s> mazda01_, ok .. the output is: atk9k     310836 0 .... but which of my ath9k's is loaded?
<kp> hi I receive the following warning message during system startup, how to fix it ata1:Softreset failed (device not ready),ata2:Softreset failed (device not ready)
<caocheng> who knows the different between follow command :1)ls -l 2>&1 |  wc 2):exec 3>&1;ls -l 2>&1  >&3 3>&- | wc
<oldude67> q0s, lspci
<q0s> oldude67, does this tell me something about loaded modules?
<mazda01_> q0s: well, are they both the same size when issuing a ls -l on them? i don't know how to tell which one is loaded to be honest. you could test it out by exiting out of the session, bootup in recovery mode, rename one of them, then try to log in normally. if the ath module gets loaded correctly then you know you renamed the one you can delete. if not, then rename the other one in recovery session and boot again. it's a tiny, file what the 
<q0s> mazda01_, thanks. i installed a new ath9k with compiling and make install. i was just afraid about messing up with my paketmanager...
<mazda01_> does anyone know where the commands are kept (what config file) in jwm for the panel and menu commands?
<mazda01_> q0s: if it works, then i would just leave the tiny file alone. it's not like it's taking up tons of space you know. it's up to you if you want to try what i suggested
<arie> hi
<mazda01_> anyone know how to turn off joins, quits, and general messages for colloquy?
<q0s> mazda01_, so ... whats if i go the karmic in a few month and the kernel module which was installed by hand prevents a better one from karmic to be used? ;)
<arie> i'm using 8.04 on laptop. the built in speaker works fine, but not headphone jack. how to solve it?
<saturnfossil> good night
<FreshCure> hey people
<saturnfossil> yes
<fatbrain> mazda01_: isn't that the osx irc-client?
<fatbrain> (i.e. why ask that in #ubuntu?)
<FreshCure> what terminal command for moving multiple files to the same destination ?
<mazda01_> q0s: why would it prevent a better one from being installed? it's going to upgrade it if theres an upgrade for it, just because you compiled it doesn't mean it's super man
<mazda01_> fatbrain: yes, it is
<RaceCondition> where should I report that the Ubuntu mirrors starting with ee. are problematic?
<Factran> FreshCure: cp *.txt ./
<mazda01_> fatbrain: because maybe someone might know that's why
<Factran> for moving all txt file to current directory
<FreshCure> sweet that simple eh ?
<arie> i'm using 8.04 on laptop. the built in speaker works fine, but not headphone jack. how to solve it? T_T
<Factran> or man cp for more info
<mazda01_> arie: have you gone into gnome alsa mixer or alsa mixer to see if headphone jack is turned up all the way and it's not muted?
<saturnfossil> move to current dir , you mean change name?
<arie> yup
<mazda01_> arie: not sure then, have you looked at any audio or pulseaudio guides?
<unop> FreshCure, why would you want to do that? -- that wouldn't work by the way
<FreshCure> move multiple files ?
<FreshCure> its just for tremfusion
<cute_bettong> ok to the guy who was nice enough to help me, im back, if you could please im me i would appriciate it thank you ^_^
<unop> FreshCure, move files to the same destination? that's a bit like taking 10 coffee cups off the table only to put them back, pointless
<q0s> mazda01_, there must be a logic how modules gets choosen ... my ath9k's are at 2.6.28-14-generic/updates/ath9k.so and the other one in 2.6.28-14-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.so. imaging always the first one gets loaded, and the other one is the one installed by my packagemanager, so never the packagemanger one would be choosen. if now my PM upgrades its one, it would never have a chance to be used
<cute_bettong> i meant the guy that was helping me with the ubuntu remote desktop viewer
<jrib> cute_bettong: detrix (try to remember the nick...)
<saturnfossil> <unop>  your are humorous
<mazda01_> q0s: besides what I have already told you, i don't know what to tell you. are you sure one of them isn't a symlink to the other?
<cute_bettong> jrib: thanks man
<unop> saturnfossil, hmm, yea, sometimes pointing out a folly is just that :)
<erUSUL> q0s: one is from linux-backport-modules and the other from the original kernl deb ??
<erUSUL> q0s: the more recent will be the one loaded afaik
<saturnfossil> <unop>It,s first time to take in English. Thank you
<erUSUL> q0s: 2.6.28-14-generic/updates/ath9k.so i  guess
<q0s> erUSUL, one from linux-backports-modules the other one was installed via compat-wireless (make install)
<q0s> mazda01_, anyway. thanks for your effords ;)
<erUSUL> q0s: i see...
<q0s> erUSUL, i know that the compat version is the drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.so file ... just want to get sure this one gets loaded ;)
<mazda01_> q0s: i tried. i'd be interested to know how the system knows which kernel modules to load also if you do find it out. i am goggling on it now and it's a lot of reading
<fatbrain> mazda01_: I guessed that much, try #colloquy, might bet a better response there :)
<mazda01_> fatbrain: thank you
<mohanohi> hi..
<mohanohi> whats the command of dpkg to repair broken packages..
<NauTiluS1> sudo apt-get install -f
<mohanohi> it does nothing...
<mohanohi> i want dpkg command which executes on recovery menu..
<arand> mohanohi:
<arand> mohanohi: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Alvinware> fuck!
<EagleScreen> dpkg --configure -a
<mohanohi> arand: no.. it asks for package name..
<harda> hi
<DoLLin> andyy
<DoLLin> jack
<mohanohi> Eaglescreen: what was that command.. its like reconfiguring the whole system,,
<maxb> I can see my CPU temperature in /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp, but the gnome sensors applet doesn't seem to know about that. Is there anything I can do to make it display there?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: please be more explicity
<mohanohi> Eaglescreen: wow man.. this thing is new to me.. its asking keyboard model.. and other stuffs,,
<IdleOne> mohanohi, what is it your doing exactly?
<mohanohi> i needed to fix the broken package..
<IdleOne> which package?
<gartral> killing acpi at kernal load is done with noacpi=yes, right/
<mohanohi> donno.. system was not showing login screen...
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: keyboard model for X server is set by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mohanohi> so somebody here suggested to do dpkg from recovery..
<mohanohi> but there network is not detected.. i mean my ethernet card..
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: what is your problem, why are you in recovery?
<mohanohi> system not showing login screen..
<IdleOne> ok let's do it this way. tell us what you did before the system went all screwy?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg'
<mohanohi> pls just tell me what is command is exactly for dpkg - repair broken package
<Jol> I've an Acer Aspire One Netbook and I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 Remix. It is working fine, but the UI is so slow. Anybody knows how to fix it?
<mohanohi> my system is unable to locate the network in recovery mode..
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: for a broken package you have two alternatives: 1) install its dependences 2) remove the package
<bazhang> Jol, how much ram
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: are you choosing netroot in recovery menu?
<Jol> 2048
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: its not in here in this menu..
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: you dont need internet
<Jol> I've found this
<Jol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/349314/
<Jol> but I do not know how to apply the patch
<Jol> ;(
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: but i dont know which package is broken..
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: upon choosing dpkg repair the system thing in recovery...
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: it shows me to download a 250 mb of packages and some package to remove..
<IdleOne> mohanohi, telling us what you tried to install last before your system stopped working the way you expect it to will help us to help you
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: if i press enter i dont have network detected..
<mohanohi> idleOne: audacity, and some other 2 sound editing apps.. which name i am unable to remember.. :*
<zouhair> hi, is there a way to have a list of installed packaged chronologically sorted (last installed first for ex.)?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: do you use wireless or ethernet?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: no..
<IdleOne> no to which
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: then do u use 3G?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: no..
<arand> zouhair: you can always use some grep magic on /var/log/apt/term.log
<legend2440> zouhair: i dont think so but if you open synaptic>file>history you can see installs by date
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: normal adsl modem connection..
<zouhair> ok thanks
<majnoon> is there any gui program to change xorg settings ??
<jiohdi> is there a way to password protect individual folders?
<arand> legend2440: zouhair: but that will only show installs done _through_ synaptic.
<zouhair> hmm :(
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: if you have an nvidia video kart you can use nvidia-settings
<zouhair> arand: yes definitely, I amost never use synaptic, only aptitude
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: go to the recovery mode now
<arand> jiohdi: you could set the to only be readable by root, or another user with password protection?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok...
<jiohdi> arand, how?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: drop to a root shell later
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i am in ....
<zouhair> so I'll still stick to Bash history ;(
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: what to do now sir?
<majnoon> intel 855GM series
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: dpkg --configure -a
<arand> jiohdi: use the chown, and chmod commands.
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok..
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: no response..
<jiohdi> arand, speak windows or stupid :)
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: what you want to edit in xorg?
<EagleScreen> ok run 'aptitude'
<majnoon> NickDeNeger, from lspci|grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Guest42901> Does anyone know how to install Nepenthes on Ubuntu 9.04? I have installed it through apt-get and configured it, but it can't connect to my sockets as they are already being used
<buttons840> Hi, any good tutorials on how permissions and such work in linux?   Specifically I'm looking to understand the output of ls -l.
<majnoon> just mostly want to tweek and see if get improvements
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. what to do now sir?
<arand> zouhair: then something like sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log | grep "Setting up" will catch everything which passes apt.
<NickDeNeger> it is not possible to alter xorg configurations while xorg has already started
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run 'aptitude' -> Ctrl + T to drop menu and select Cancel pending operations
<NickDeNeger> you always need to restart xorg
<anr78> In newer kernel versions, should Ubuntu be able to mount my HFS+ with write support even if I have not disabled journaling in OS X?
<majnoon> THAT not a problem :)
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. what to do now sir?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: oh.. sorry about that..
<monostone> buttons840, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run 'aptitude install' and tell me if it does something
<buttons840> monostone, looks great thanks
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: quit aptitude programm first
<majnoon> they changed xorg.conf settings on me :)
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. nothing just dropped me into command line..
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: but as far as i know there isn't a tool to alter xorg.conf options by gui for a intel gpu
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run 'dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg'
<majnoon> a "generic" one would do for me
<bazhang> EagleScreen, its phigh not phight
<Ivoz> Hi there, I'm wanting to resize my windows partition to install ubuntu manually, I don't get the Use As and mount options
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: I found this link via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243
<Ivoz> (during installation), can anyone help me what they are and basic process or point to a good page where they're explained
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: but i dont have issues with my graphic driver? is it to repair my driver?
<majnoon> NickDeNeger, where they put the settings now ??
<NickDeNeger> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arand> jiohdi: On second though, I think that doing this the way I was thinking will complicate things quite a bit, and it will be rather complicated to browse the directory in question... I'm not sure what you are looking to do though?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: it set the default X server configuration
<rohtie> hi, i have partition problems
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i think my xserver doesn't have any problem.. its some package giving problem..
<arand> rohtie: define problems ;)
<majnoon> eg it says Identifier	"Configured Video Device"  <-- where are THOSE settings ??
 * buttons840 reads about file permissions and has the immediate urge to change all permissions recursively...
<rohtie> I can't resize my windows partition
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run it, it is not dangerous
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: how to remove problematic packages.. as it says in dpkg repair broken package..?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. as u say sir..
<anr78> Is there an unofficial repository where I can get the latest beta drivers from nvidia?
<EagleScreen> and how do you know the problem is a broken package? and how a broken pakage kill your X server?
<aomakila> a
<arand> rohtie: so you are using gparted, and that says what when you try to rezise?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: now it has taken a backup..
<EagleScreen> yes, normally
<ericG> Ivoz: this video may help, its for ubuntu 8.10 but it will apply to 9.04 as well http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1104
<ircfine> why am i being prompted by update-manager? how can i stop update-manager?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: what to do now sir?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: tell us what have you seen to think you have broken packages?
<legend2440> anr78: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<majnoon> NickDeNeger, eg it says Identifier	"Configured Video Device"  <-- where are THOSE settings ??
<rohtie> arand: In ubuntu live cd, when the partition is unmounted the maximum and minum size is the same. When mounted, the resize/move function is disabled
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: hmmm.. that dpkg - Repair broken packages shows me to download a 250 mb file and to remove some package..
<ircfine> why am i being prompted by update-manager within a minute? how can i stop update-manager?
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: I found this link via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: and yeah that are settings
<anr78> legend2440: thanks, but I'm looking for a repo with them that will let me install using apt-get. used it earlier but don't remember where I found it :)
<arand> anr78: I know http://philip.magicalforest.se/ has v.185 at least...
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: if you has any broken package, 'aptitude install' would try to install them propertly, or to remove them if not possible, and it does nothing now, true?
<Ivoz> ericG: im in ubuntu livecd atm, should I be able to view the video?
<NickDeNeger> majnoon: before editing any of the xorg.conf type: man xorg.conf
<NickDeNeger> for help
<majnoon> ok
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: oh.. yeah.. sorry.. i am new to these type of things.. just guessing..
<Oli``> I'm trying to force a window to be fullscreen (overrides toolbars, no window frame). I've tried targeting the window with CompizConfig but it never works. Is there something I can prepend to the launch command to make the window fullscreen?
<anr78> arand: thanks
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: try rebooting and pay atention to any possible error
<arand> rohtie: um...is the partition full?
<ericG> Ivoz: ah, probably not i think it is a flash video. do you not have the option in the ubuntu installer to automaticaly resize the windows partition and use free space?
<rohtie> arand: nope
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. should i reboot to normal or that recovery thing?
<EagleScreen> try normal now mohanohi
<rohtie> arand: when mounted you can see in the bar that it's not fulll
<buttons840> if i setup this pipe    ls -lR | grep grwx*  why does the screen spam smybolic link errors, wouldn't grep stop these from showing?
<Ivoz> ericG: yes, but there are other options, such as mount: and use as: which I don't understand... don't want to do something wrong to my vista partition
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. sir.. :_
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. sir.. :)
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition for "provides" in dpkg?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: just the same :(
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: showing busy cursor..
<ericG> mount just tells the OS where to 'put' the contents of that partition, think of it kind of like loading a cd. you have your drive always present but it doesn't do anything until you put something in
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: what is exactly happening?
<erUSUL> buttons840: grep process stdout not stderr
<ericG> Ivoz: are you wanting to be able to access your windows partitions from ubuntu?
<buttons840> i see
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i able to move my mouse.. black screen, busy cursor.. thats it..
<arand> rohtie: and you still cant rezise it when unmounted?... Maybe you could try defragmenting it (I don't know, but maybe there are several "holes" that pads the partition out?)
<rohtie> arand: how do i defrag it?
<Ivoz> ericG: that would be nice if possible. I think the mount options where /dos and /windows if i remember from the installer
<legend2440> anr78: here are some  nvidia 190  https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa
<Ivoz> ericG: that video shows the guided way, i was looking to do it manually :)
<ericG> ivoz yes that is correct. in the partitioner does it say your windows partition is NTFS? if so, you set 'use as' to NTFS and mount to /windows
<arand> rohtie: from within windows, most simply.
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: what do do :(
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: how are you in this state? did you stopped some update process?
<rohtie> arand: I can't access windows, because theres something wrong with it
<Ivoz> rohtie, defraggler is a good defragger i used for windows, it lets you consolidate free space as well
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: yeah.. it was installing audacity.. and i cancelled it..
<anr78> legend2440: that was the one I had earlier. thanks!
<arand> rohtie: If you look at the information for the partion in gparted, are there any warning or such?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i mean i was installing audacity,...
<rohtie> only when its unmounted
<Ivoz> ericG: so selecting ntsf and /windows will leave vista as it is and let me boot into either?
<shah16> hi, anyone having luck with voice chat with windows gtalk users..
<Guest5012>  shah16
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: why did you cancel? did you see any rare?
<Guest5012>  EagleScreen
<arand> rohtie: what does it say?
<byyou> hyyyyyyyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<EagleScreen> hi Guest5012!!
<Guest5012>  EagleScreen
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: no.. just it was taking too long and somany packages..
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Guest5012>  ubottu
<rohtie> arand: unable to read contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<Guest5012>  rohtie
<shah16> hi, anyone having luck with voice chat with windows gtalk users..
<Guest5012>  shah16
<ericG> ivoz selecting ntsf and /windows _on your windows partition_ will let you access it from ubuntu. you need to create a new partition for ubuntu and set its 'use as' to ext3 or ext4, and mount to '/'
<shah16> i think Guest5012 is a bot
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: press Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to tty console
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok..
<rohtie> guest5012
<Ivoz> ericG, do i need like a swapfile sub partition or something?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i am in..
<ericG> Ivoz: that too.
<EagleScreen> login mohanohi
<buttons840> in the ls -l patern rwx, what does rwt mean?   what is the t?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: yeah.. i have..
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Ivoz> ericG: So create another primary partition, then two sub partitions, one for swapfile one for ubuntu?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok..
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: stopped..
<arand> rohtie: ah, I normally get that when the system is hibernated, and I've booted into ubuntu without waking it up, but in your case it may be the indication of the win boot problem I guess...
<ericG> Ivoz: even if you don't setup the windows partition to be visible in ubuntu an entry will still be created so you can select either
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: what happens if you run 'startx' ?
<rohtie> arand: Do you have any idea how to fix it?
<ericG> ivoz yes
<Ivoz> ericG: I'm not sure what you mean. How do i setup or not setup windows to be visible to ubuntu?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: it opened some sort of grid type screen.. and login sound..
<theatro> buttons840, it is a sticky bit
<buttons840> theatro, what does that mean?
<ericG> ivoz you are doing the partitioning. ubuntu will install a bootloader (grub) which will be used to select which OS you want to boot
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu, the program border is missing. why could this be?
<theatro> eh, well just google it
<Ivoz> I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition needs to be updated to reflect what the software shows
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: did you hear login sound but dont see the desktop?
<arand> rohtie: my guess would be using windows CDs receovery tools and similar... But I don't have much experience in that particualarly, sorry.
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: no.. :(
<anr78> If I disable journaling on my os x drive, will Ubuntu automagically have write support when I mount from nautilus?
<ericG> ivoz grub is used to load either ubuntu or windows, so it doesn't matter if ubuntu can 'see' your windows partition
<rohtie> arand: Myabe i should just delete that partition
<anr78> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: press Alt + F7 and tell me what you see
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: here in console the last line says Compatible NVIDIA X drive rnot found..
<arand> rohtie: if you are able to extract all valuable date off it, that and a reinstall would be an option, yes.
<helpme> hi can anyone till me if there is a program to voice activate programs  by command
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: in Alt + F7 just a gray blank screen..
<Ivoz> ericG: It would be nice for ubuntu to be able to see the windows partition - is there some way of doing the partition that will not let it or something?
<buttons840> theatro, it says even though someone has write, they can't rename or delete the file if sticky bit is set?
<rohtie> arand: i can't reinstall because windows was preinstalled
<vinaygeorgian_> hi
<motomast3r> hi guys :)
<arand> rohtie: ah, problem :(
<rohtie> arand: i could maybe borrow a cd or somethin
<motomast3r> anyone know how to install gtk 2.x themes ?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: hey.. what to do now?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: go to tty again (Ctrl Alt F2) to go to tty 2
<ericG> ivoz then just set the use as options and mount point for the windows partition like we talked about before, create a new partition for ubuntu and set it to use as ext3 or ext4, and mount to /, and create one more for swap, set its 'use as' to swap and then click next :)
<bazhang> motomast3r, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager usually does it
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok
<vinaygeorgian_> hi
<motomast3r> barzhang realy :O
<rohtie> arand: btw do you kn ow if windows supports ext?
<arand> rohtie: a possibility yes, since you do have the license for it. By the way, how does windows fail to start?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: here in tty1 showing Failed to initilize GLX extension
<bazhang> motomast3r, yes, from gnome-look.org ?
<Ivoz> ericG: So at that point I would have 3 (in my case 4 as there is an extra HP partition) primary partitions?
<ericG> you will be able to see your windows partition from ubuntu and grub will allow you to boot either windows or linux Ivoz
<ericG> yea
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: login and run '/sbin/ifconfig' and see if you have ip address in your net connection
<motomast3r> thanks bashang for patience :)
<MOUD> Hey all
<Ivoz> ericG: how big should the swap partition be?
<ericG> ivoz, how much ram do you have?
<rohtie> arand: before coming to the login screen, it says configuring updates and then it reboots
<Ivoz> ericG: I was planning to give ubuntu roughly 38gb free space
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: yeah,, i have connection,,
<motomast3r> im forgot
<Ivoz> ericG: i have 3gb ram
<arand> rohtie: no, not as the main filesystem at least, it is possible with unofficial drivers to get access to the partition to read/write to it, but you'll never be able to install windows onto ext I don't think...
<motomast3r> how to change a 5.1 sound volume
<motomast3r> lika a bass midlle
<bazhang> motomast3r, that should do it most cases, unless they have special instructions on the web page
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: run 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-stantard xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core'
<ericG> ivoz different people say different things...some say 1gb otheres say twice ram..i just set mine equal to ram but that could be overkill
<MOUD> Is anyone using amsn? In here it keeps on the "Logging in" and doesn't login
<rohtie> arand: maybe in 200years ^^
<motomast3r> bazhang can you give to me link PLZ
<motomast3r> ?
<bazhang> gnome-look.org motomast3r check most downloaded and most popular for some good ones
<arand> rohtie: this might be your problem?: http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/31682422/configuring-updates-3-of.aspx
<Ivoz> ericG: anywhere i can go to find out about it? It doesn't seem to be mentioned much in ubuntu installation instructions, i would like to make my own decision unless there is a tonne of reading to do
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. did it..
<MOUD> Ivoz: I have 3GB for swap but my RAM is 4GB
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: its saying it need about 100 mb to get download.. 1 to remove
<MOUD> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Pupeno> Would I have too many problems for using a NTFS partiton as /home
<motomast3r> bazhang you not understand me :((((((
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: accept, but what to be removed?
<bazhang> motomast3r, for themes?
<GPL> bazhang : ya checked, if VX-1000 is under supported list or not. hmm, i couldnt get it to work :( i tried everything i could.
<rohtie> arand: yep, thats the exact problem
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: scrollkeeper{a}
<ericG> ivoz there is some discussion here, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2910
<EagleScreen> accept mohanohi
 * arand thinks the !swap entry should include a mention about hibernation as welll
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok sir..
<motomast3r> bazhang PM
<rohtie> arand: but i cant use safe mode, and i dont have the cd >_> what to do?
<Ivoz> from the faq it seems i should have 3gb or more to be able to hibernate?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: wow man.. it showing it takes 22 mins to download..
<Luisito> es
<bazhang> motomast3r, keep in channel please, tell the channel with as many details as possible what the issue what you tried, paste.ubuntu.com with error messages etc
<Luisito> #ubunu- es
<Luisito> #ubunu-es
<MOUD> arand: do you use hibernate? I think that the computer gets somewhat slow after the hibernate
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<ericG> more here ivoz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990458
<motomast3r> bazhang no errors im almost complete soun changing tutorial
<motomast3r> sound*
<motomast3r> but im not understand how to add sound change bars
<motomast3r> :(
<bazhang> motomast3r, address the channel with your exact issue; 'sound issues' is not clear at all
<arand> rohtie: look around and se if there are other options to fix it, or try to get hold of a windows cd for repairing. That's about all advice I can come up with...
<GPL> motomast3r: i dont get, this term "sound change bars"
<motomast3r> thats a crap for me :(
<rohtie> arand: Ok thanks anyways! Maybe i can resize it after this is fixed
<Ivoz> will the computer basically not be able to hibernate if the swap file isn't as big as your ram?
<arand> rohtie: also, at this point, ##windows might be a better channel for help on the issue.
<motomast3r> w8 i'm show
<rohtie> arand: okay i ddint know there was a channel like that
<ericG> thats what others have said ivoz, personally I do not know as I always suspend instead of hibernate
<arand> rohtie: My guess would be that the partition is locked beacause of the update-loop yes.
<rohtie> arand: Thanks, and cya :)
<ericG> but my swap is also = to my ram so it in theory should work anyway
<arand> rohtie: no problem, glad to help.
<motomast3r> im not understand a last point
<motomast3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<Ivoz> ericG: do you think an exactly 3072gb partition will be equal to ram or should i make it a bit bigger?
<motomast3r> anyone hear me :(
<arand> MOUD: in theory at least, hibernation should not impact performance, anything else I would presume is down to bugs...
<ericG> ivoz youd probably be fine with 3072gb.
<MOUD> arand: it used to get slower when I used ubunto 8.04 so I never used it again.
<Alvinware> wat? ubuntu will get slower, and slower, and no defragment tool? moud?
<arand> Alvinware: hibernation was our topic
<DaZ> theoretycally ext4 doesn't need defragmentation
<Alvinware> oh, ok, arand.
<MOUD> Alvinware: I was talking about hibernation
<Alvinware> ok 2 moud.
<ryudo> hi
<ryudo> anyone here
<ryudo> i have a question
<DaZ> good to know :f
<ubuntistas> guys help
<MOUD> arand: According to what I saw on some linux forums, if you are going to use hibernation then you need to have at least a swap size bigger or equal to your RAM size
<ubuntistas> guys help
<bazhang> ubuntistas, ask a question
<Ivoz> ubuntistas: just ask! its support
<ubuntistas> how can i dual boot
<ubuntistas> iam in ubuntu now
<bazhang> !dualboot > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> and i want to reinstall windows xp any clue?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, do it and restore grub
<Alvinware> arand, ubuntu orphan packages detector detects a lots of orphan package, but not all should be removed, cause actually it's not orphan, the detector go wrong, right? does the command too?
<arand> MOUD: yes, since ram is dumped to swapspace, and the recovered when you unfreeze.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ubuntistas
<FloridaGuy> whats the best package for vm to install xp in ubuntu
<arand> Alvinware: I have no idea, sorry.
<MOUD> arand: exactly, it's like on windows
<bazhang> FloridaGuy, no best, virtualbox-ose is in repos
<Ivoz> ubuntistas: I've found http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning its pretty informative
<ubuntistas> bazhang u mean after installation do i have to restore grub?
<FloridaGuy> ok
<bazhang> ubuntistas, yes, read the link
<ubuntistas> thx ivoz
<Alvinware> moud, just don't use hibernation, why hibernate? is it good?
<arand> ubuntistas: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<Ivoz> does ubuntu make a swap partition automatically when you install it (i am dual booting and partitioning), or should i do it myself and do i have to tell it where/what the swap partition is somewhere in install or after?
<Alvinware> yes.
<musikgoat> Ivoz: it does
<bazhang> Ivoz, the guided installer will do it
<Alvinware> u could define it too.
<Ivoz> I was planning to use the manual installer so i could define what size to make the ubuntu partition
<ubuntistas> guys u misunderstood i am in ubuntu and i want install windows xp
<marcelo_> hi, I have some processes running on the background, how do I put one of then in the foreground(since fg puts only the last one in the foreground)?
<arand> Ivoz: if you use automatic partitioning the swap is automatically created, if you use manual you will have to create it yourself.
<bazhang> ubuntistas, yes, do so then restore grub (read the link on how to do so)
<chain> hi
<arand> ubuntistas: the link I gave you should tell you how to do that.
<NauTiluS1> sudo grub
<NauTiluS1> find /boot/grub/stage1
<MOUD> Alvinware: I don't like to use hibernation but some people do. I'm not sure if there is any good advantage of hibernating
<NauTiluS1> root (hdx,x)
<Thor_allmighty> who is the Supereme Ruler in here?
<NauTiluS1> setup hdX
<chain> มีคัยคนไทยมั่ง
<Alvinware> moud, save energy.
<ubuntistas> ok arand
<arand> Thor_allmighty: if you want ops, look in #ubuntu-ops.
<ubuntistas> arand too complicated for me
<NauTiluS1> :O
<NauTiluS1> is easy :S
<Alvinware> +
<Alvinware> -
<grawity> Alvinware: ±
<arand> ubuntistas: dual-booting is a bit complicated, inevitably... So you have installed ubuntu and nothing else currently...
<ubuntistas> yup
<IdleOne> ubuntistas, read through that link once or twice and then give it a go. the worst that can happen is you will have to re-install ubuntu and the best that will happen is you will succeed and learn something new today and feel really good about yourself
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu using Nvidia restricted driver, program borders are missing. why could this be?
<ubuntistas> i don't want experiments i want real solutions
<bazhang> ubuntistas, then follow the links given you.
<IdleOne> ubntithat is a real solution but it requires that you do a little work
<bazhang> ubuntistas, it is well documented and done by many users.
<Ivoz> ubuntistas, people probably aren't willing to hold your hand through it...
<GreyGhost> ubuntistas, if u dnt want to experiment .. dnt use linux .. as a matter of fact dnt use computers ..
<IdleOne> linux is a continuous learning experience
<GreyGhost> yep .. wt IdleOne ..
<NauTiluS1> ;)
<Ivoz> does a swap area parition need to be primary if the ubuntu partition is primary or can it be logical?
<banjoz> Hello , what is the best fonts for ubuntu , the default dont look so good
<bazhang> !fonts | banjoz
<ubottu> banjoz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<NauTiluS1> logical is good ;)
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: wow... downloaded..
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: its installing..
<Ivoz> NauTiluS1: so ubuntu won't mind the swap area being logical next to it?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: finished...
<arand> ubuntistas: if you are not comfortable with the guides out there then I don't think you will be able to get a dual-boot, since that is the normal solution.
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: what to do now.. should i restart the system?
<NauTiluS1> yes ;)
<IdleOne> ubuntistas, an hour ago mohanohi here was ready to slam his computer accross a wall, now look at him. he read a bit followed some instructions and is smilling
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: go to tty1 (Alt F1) -> Ctrl + C to kill X server and run 'startx' again
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: oh.. now i restarted..
<zhshs> hi
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: the same thing..
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: :(
<Ivoz> i want the 'mount point' to be /boot for my ubuntu installation partition?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: i need you need to install the nvidia restricted driver
<Ivoz> or perahaps '/'?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok..
<arand> Ivoz: no, just /
<grawity> Ivoz: /
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu using Nvidia restricted driver, program borders are missing. why could this be?
<IdleOne> well he was smilling hehe
<cdavis> I switched to fluxbox, anyone know how to make fluxbox automount a usb drive? gnome-volume-manager isn't on my system and doesn't seem like I should have to install it since mounting is automatic in gnome
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: what ubuntu release do u have?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: whats the command to do from tty?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: 8.10
<arand> Ivoz: /boot is if you want a separate partition just for the bootloader (grub).
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: 64 bit..
<NauTiluS1> ;)
<NauTiluS1> primary particion
<Ivoz> arand: is that a good idea for dual boot?
<Ivoz> I wish this partition editor would do things in proper 1024 bytes
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: what to do?
<NauTiluS1> separate partition for the sector and whether pot is a good option
<NauTiluS1> make it a primary partition that is also where they will be hosting the system partition, in your case /
<arand> Ivoz: it could be... it is not normally used, and I have never had the need to use it, I would guess it's a good idea if you have a lot of linux os-es you multi-boot and reinstall...
<NauTiluS1> courtesy of google translator: P
<NauTiluS1>  my English is not very good even
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i am waiting sir ...
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: install packages nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok :)
<Galik> Hi, where can I download individual debs for Ubuntu 9?
<ikonia> Galik: use the package manager, the ubuntu debs are the in the repos
<ubuntistas> with what software can i create Create an NTFS partition for windows ?
<Galik> ikonia: I'm using Fedora :) I just want to steal a couple of your debs hehe
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: it showed me to select exact ver for nvidia-glx.. i selected 180..
<Ivoz> so my Vista ntfs partition should have a mount point of /windows?
<ikonia> Galik: then pull them out of the repos
<jrib> Galik: packages.ubuntu.com
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: and shown it was already installed..
<Ivoz> ubuntistas: the ubuntu live CD can do it
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: now installing restricted modules.
<EagleScreen> then set driver nvidia in xorg.conf
<Ivoz> ubtuntistas: system > administration > partition editor
<Galik> jrib: thnx a bunch :)
<ubuntistas> ivoz how?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: wow.. how?
<ericG> yes ivoz
<bcdn> can some one help me with my dual screen laptop? I have seen a few how-to's for my specific model but they all relate to ubutnu 6.06 and I have 9.04. I have a dell D600 with and ATI 9000 mobility
<arand> Ivoz: Hmm, I don't think you should touch the ntfs partition in the installer, other than to rezise it to make room.
<ericG> ubuntistas: use gparted
<ubuntistas> i upgraded ivoz and the live cd has the previous version is that a problem?
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: open it in text editor: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ericG> arand you can set the ntfs partition to use as ntfs and mount /windows and it will automatically mount in ubuntu. it will be fine as long as the format box isnt checked, its how I have mine setup
<shamm> brb
<Ivoz> arand: I think ericG said said I should use /windows... arg
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: its installing linux-image 2.6.27-14 generic file..
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: look for Section Device      Driver "nv" and replace by "nvidia"
<arand> ericG: Ivoz: Ok, it's just that I never tried that...
<Ivoz> ubuntistas: you can also just download gparted if you don't need ur disk to be offline
<arand> ubuntistas: what version of gparted you use should not be a problem in this case no.
<bcdn> when I try to use System>Prefs>display to activate my second display in anything other than mirror my screens both go nuts and make it impossibe to do any thing. Can some one help me?
<eladh7> hello world!
<FloridaGuy> im just installed virtualbox ose...got everything setup for my vm size...put the windows xp cd in...got to where windows cd is detecting the unpartitioned space with is my 6 gb of vm space..do i format that just as if i was installing windows by it sel..?
<jrib> FloridaGuy: yeah
 * arand is afk.
<jrib> !away > arand
<ubottu> arand, please see my private message
<ericG> ivoz, i should clarify that the /windows and ntfs setup works for me with XP, I have not tried it with vista but it should work the same.
<FloridaGuy> jrib, of thanks..what would be better nt or fat32
<ubuntistas> i upgraded arand and the live cd has the previous version is that a problem?
<ubuntistas> i just installed gparted
<jrib> FloridaGuy: ntfs is probably better for windows
<ericG> ubuntistas: it doesn't matter which version of the livecd you use as you will only be using it to run gparted on on unmounted disk
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a filetype that I've chosen to open with a specific application.  How do I remove this association?
<FloridaGuy> jrib, ok...was just woundering sence its vm
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: the file doesn't contain any nv..
<ubuntistas> ericg how can i open gparted i just installed it
<grawity> FloridaGuy, jrib: If a filesystem is shared between Windows and Linux, ntfs is probably the best choice.
<ericG> ubuntistas: hit alt+F2 and type gparted should work.
<ubuntistas> ok
<FloridaGuy> grawity, ok thanks
<ubuntistas> with what software can i create Create an NTFS partition for windows ?
<ubuntistas> i mean how with gparted?
<Janos> hello, I'm pretty new (to Ubuntu and IRC both) and I have what is likely a stupid question
<mook1> howdy guys i got a few questons about ubuntu mabe you guys can help
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: are u there?
<mook1> do i gotta have windows installed to use wine ?
<Ivoz> ok... wish me luck
<theatro> mook1, no
<GPL> mook1: Nope.
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: should i reinstall ubuntu? i think this is not solvable problem :(
<wiehan> How do I stream from one vlc to another over my netwrok
<geirha> Janos: Don't worry about that, just ask :)
<EagleScreen> mohanohi: reinstall if it is the easier way for you
<ubuntistas> how can i create Create an NTFS partition for windows ?
<mook1> cool i have xp on cd im just trying to figure out what video card  my gf has in her pc im lazy and dont wanna crack the case is thare a way in ubuntu ?
<ericG> ivoz, good luck. it shouldnt make any changes until you get to the summary screen and press install
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: ok.. i think i don't have any chance left :(
<Janos> okay :D from time to time while exploring I'll screw something up (at the moment its wireless drivers) - is there a simple way to 'fix' an ubuntu install in place (e.g. re obtain the default shipped drivers) without reinstalling clean?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: i love jaunty to install...  but it hangs my system..
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu using Nvidia restricted driver, program borders are missing. why could this be?
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: don't know why... :(
<Ivoz> Thakns heaps for all ur help ericG, MOUD, arand!
<motomast3r> im downloaded tar.gz setup how to install this ?
<theatro> mook1, try lspci | grep VGA
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: anyhow i will stick to 8.10
<mohanohi> EagleScreen: thanx for ur time with me..
<mook1> yout talking to a blithering idiot lol im new to ubuntu
<motomast3r> im remember a make kommand
<theatro> mook1, open a terminal and run the command
<mook1> k
<motomast3r> what command ?
<Slart> motomast3r: it might be different depending on who created the tar.gz
<Xerran1> Can anyone please tell me why jaunty x64 becomes unresponsive?
<Slart> motomast3r: some packed files just contain a binary file.. just as in windows. You need to read the instructions from whoever created that file
<geirha> Janos: It's a bit complicated. It depends on what you've done really, but in most cases a reinstall will be unneccesary.
<Slart> Xerran1: you need to provide some more details..
<FloridaGuy> how well is windows xp going to run on a 1ghz AMD Duron 512 mb ram with nvidia GF6 with 256 vid ram..in VM
<eladh7> hello, I need help
<motomast3r> no instructions
<Ivoz> eladh7, just ask :)
<Slart> Xerran1: does it happen when you do something special? for how long is it responsive? anything in the logs? and so on
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello all
<mook1> shold i post all the crap that came up  ? is that cool ?
<geirha> Janos: Did you follow a guide?
<Slart> motomast3r: then unpack the file (just double click on it in gnome) and see if there are instructions in there.. usually in a README or INSTALL file
<Janos> geirha: what I need to do specifically is reinstall the b43 wireless drivers, as my wireless card is now coming up as 'unasigned'
<bcdn> do i need the ATI drivers to do dual screen on my 9000m or do the FOSS drivers work?
<WhoNeedszzz> Why is the repo version of firefox 3.5 called by its codename (Shiretoko)?
<Ivoz> mook1 - goto pastebin.com, paste it in there, then paste the url to your paste
<Slart> motomast3r: where did you download this file from?
<Xerran1> Slart: every so often the menus get corrupted and I can't not click on anything
<wiehan> How do I stream over network with VLC - I have a party in 3 minutes and need a solution, PM me please
<Slart> Xerran1: does ctrl+alt+f1 work? that should get you a tty (a terminal window)
<Xerran1> Slart: I could be just browsing the file system or the web when it happens
<eladh7> i have problem with flash videos. when i watch on youtube the video run slowly, how can i fix this problem?
<mook1> im just trying to figure out witch card she has because i wanna run eq on linux under wine because i know  linux does not have limitations like windows
<Slart> Xerran1: when this happens you could check in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log for anything that looks suspicius
<geirha> Janos: What have you tried so far? Did you try ndiswrapper perhaps?
<Ivoz> wiehan - would http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html help perhaps
<Ivoz> mook1 - do you have the paste?
<saniflex> on stoll
<motomast3r> Slart not working :(
<eladh7> i install flash adobe
<mook1> the wierd thing this is a dell  thare site says its a nvidia 6800 series but... i cant run the restricted driver thare nothing in the list sadly
<Xerran1> Slart: ctrl, alt f1 works
<Ivoz> eladh7 - do you know what your connection speed is? is it fast enough?
<Janos> geirha> I used 43-fcutter to get the firmware (its a broadcom driver) and it was working with the out of the box ubuntu drivers; then I was walking through the instal for the newest driver, and now it doesn't :-(
<mook1> i will in a sec let me  log into that site
<Ivoz> mook1, it doesn't need a login
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu using Nvidia restricted driver, program borders are missing. why could this be?
<buttons840> can anyone suggest a good source to learn how to setup a shared folder from one ubuntu linux to another?   i've found lots of talk on windows shared drives, but ii'm not concerned with windows
<mook1> ok give me a sec to get this copied and what not
<motomast3r> any1 can help me >>>>>>>>ON PM<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Slart> Xerran1: ok.. so your system still works.. it might be Xorg that has died.. or something with the graphics drivers
<Ivoz> buttons840: have you considered setting up a seperate partition that each installation can access?
<geirha> Janos: I have no experience with broadcom myself, but from what I can read from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx , I'd try reconfiguring the b43-fwcutter package.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter
<buttons840> Ivoz, no, the folder i want to access is on another computer
<Janos> geirha> Thanks - I'll give that command a try!
<geirha> Janos: Or, maybe reinstall it with: sudo aptitude reinstall b43-fwcutter
<Janos> obliged
<mook1> http://pastebin.com/d74f8dc93
<LMJ> hi
<mook1> i guese thats what you want no ?
<Pafuin> hello, I need some help with aircrack
<Pafuin> can anyone help me ?
<IdleOne> When running tar xvfj pandodl-0.9.0.0.tar.bz2 I get bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file. Can someone gimme a hand here please
<shamm> lspci | grep vga
<shamm> use | pipe
<Janos> g> you wouldn't know what the package with the out of the box ubuntu wireless drivers is would you?
<Pafuin> I am using Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<shamm> mook1:  lspci | grep vga
<ctmjr> mook1: the command is lspci | grep VGA use the pipe as suggested
<fik> hi hello, i just bought myself a new packerd bell easynote LJ65 and i cant seem to get my touchpad going. i couldn't find the correct driver
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shamm> the "|" can be found right above "enter" button
<IdleOne> shift+\ gives you |
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> and I think keyboards are different in different places around the world..
<zvacet> Slart: alt gr + w
<riz0n> For some reason, when i open programs on ubuntu using Nvidia restricted driver, program borders are missing. why could this be?
<Slart> zvacet: huh?
<earthen> anyone know how i can direct ubuntu to get updates from a usb stick
<Slart> riz0n: it's like that for all windows?
<zvacet> Slart : do you want to type |
<riz0n> Slart: yes
<riz0n> Slart: if i open terminal, its just a white box, no cursor
<Slart> zvacet: nope.. and on my keyboard its Altgr+<    =)
<Slart> riz0n: sounds like the decorator has died.. hang on.. let me check something real quick
<Pafuin> I need some help
<zvacet> Slart : sorry then
<fik> IdleOne: i don't understand
<geirha> Janos: No, but most likely it's shipped with the kernel package
<Pafuin> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pafuin> can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> fik, what don't you understand?
<Janos> !geirha ah that makes sense
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> zvacet: no worries =)
<wahyu> met malem
<IdleOne> !ask | Pafuin
<ubottu> Pafuin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heavenquake> if Apache segfaults on service start, both the normal apache package from the ubuntu repos and the xampp binary downloaded from their website, and it didn't do that the last time Ubunt was installed on the machine, then what can the problem be?
<geirha> Janos: BTW, make sure my full nick is the first part of your message if you want to adress me. My irc-client will highlight the message then, so I can easily read it through all the noise
<Pafuin> airmon-ng start wlan0
<Pafuin> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<Pafuin> wlan0			ath9k - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<Pafuin> mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Pafuin> 				(monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<FloodBot3> Pafuin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fik> IdleOne, i cant get my touchpad driver to work, i am not even sure if it is a synaptics touchpad, and i don't find drivers in google
<Slart> riz0n: try running this in a terminal "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<shamm> Pafuin: http://www.wikihow.com/Ask-a-Question-Intelligently
<Pafuin> I get this error
<geirha> Janos: Was it a kernel update that made it stop working?
<spydon> how can I scroll in TTY1?
<Slart> spydon: normally you cant
<dtownhero> Hello, I was editing a sound file within my desktop and now I cannot boot. I'm using live CD, is there anyway I can edit that file to reverse the changes without having to completely reinstall?
<ivantis> Would this be the right place to ask questions about mysql problems on ubuntu server?
<shamm> spydon: <command> | less
<ikonia> ivantis: what's up ?
<shamm> spydon: i.e. cat filename | less
<IdleOne> When running tar xvfj pandodl-0.9.0.0.tar.bz2 I get bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file. Can someone gimme a hand here please
<Janos> geirha > no it was me replacing the wl.ko file in libs/modules/blah/volatile with a newly compiled version from broadcom. when it didn't work I repalced the original file, but still doesn;t work (thank goodness for wired access)
<Slart> ivantis: you can give it a try.. you might get better answeres in a mysql specific channel but you can always try here first if you want
<ivantis> ikonia, mysql eats ALL of my VPS RAM. It says fork: cannot allocate memory even in /etc/init.d/mysql
<ikonia> IdleOne: run file against it
<IdleOne> fik,  I believe that link should be able to help you but I am not sure
<Pafuin> IdleOne:  I am trying to start airmon-ng on ubuntu and I get an error, I think is beaucase of my wireless driver... anyone can help me?
<spydon> shamm, but I have allready run the command, and I need to see what it printed
<grawity> IdleOne: Try just tar xvf pandodl-*.tar.bz2
<ikonia> ivantis: how much ram does your machine have ?
<spydon> Slart, okay :/
<ivantis> Luke-Jr, how much ram do I have?
<zvacet> ivantis : #ubuntu-server
<shamm> spydon: command > filename && less filename
<mook_> ok lets try  this again
<Luke-Jr> ivantis: 128 MB, with burst to 256 MB
<geirha> Janos: dpkg -S /libs/modules/blah/volatile    <- will tell you what package initially installed that file
<IdleOne> ikonia, output is : pandodl-0.9.0.0.tar.bz2: ASCII text
<Janos> geirha: ah! cunning!
<earthen> anyone know how i can direct ubuntu to get updates from a usb drive
<mook_> ok what was command to find the card ?
<geirha> Janos: Er.. with /wl.ko at the end
<ikonia> IdleOne: looks like someones put the wrong extention on it, or it's downloaded the link rather than the file, vi it
<shamm> mook_: lspci | grep vga
<dtownhero> Hello, I was editing a sound file within my desktop and now I cannot boot. I'm using live CD, is there anyway I can edit that file to reverse the changes without having to completely reinstall?
<spydon> shamm, but I have allready run the command and I can't rerun it because it will give a diffrent outcome this time
<shamm> spydon: use command > filename && less filename as a habit.  what was done is done. :(?
<mook_> nothin came up
<IdleOne> ikonia, looks like your right about the link
<IdleOne> thank you
<shamm> mook_: Looks like your vga was not initialized by kernel.
<spydon> shamm, yeah...
<mook_>  ok what can i do about that then ?
<shamm> mook_: what video card do you use?
<mook_> im copuing and pasting just fyi so...
<geirha> Janos: Hm. On my system it doesn't find any package for that file, which possibly means it is being generated after the package is installed. But I'd try reinstalling linux-image-blah
<shamm> mook_: ok
<mook_> thats the thing i dont know what card is in here  shamm im trying to figure out i with thare was an app to show the specs like model vender all that stuff
<Janos> geirha: lots of thanks, I'll be back if it doesn't work
<zvacet> earthen:http://paste.ubuntu.com/253736/
<riz0n> i think gtk theme extensions are messed up on my computer. what can i do to fix this?
<shamm> mook_: Let me refresh my memory, i haven't done that in years...
<buttons840> do the ubuntu docs have any information on setting up a shared folder or accessing it over the network?   i did find one page, but it was a GUI totorial and my server doesn't have a gui
<ubuntistas> iam logged in live cd how can i install ntfs for windows?
<mook_> thats ok shamm i need a new beer and a restroom break you pick your noodle for a sec
<grawity> buttons840: I assume you mean sharing over Samba? Install samba, edit /etc/samba/samba.config
<shamm> mook_: try lspci | grep VGA
<ubuntistas> Create an NTFS partition for windows ?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<sunny36> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop(Dell Vostro 1310) and the audio is very very low. Any suggestions of how to solve this problem?
<grawity> ubuntistas: Open gparted.
<shamm> mook_: not vga, but VGA (captialized)
<shamm> mook_: linux is very case sensivie.
<grawity> shamm: Unless you grep -i
<shamm> grawity: ah
<shamm> *added* to my mind file.
<Pafuin> ath9k - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<Pafuin> mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Pafuin> anyone can help?
<mook_> ok i'll give that a try
<buttons840> grawity, the only samba.config on my system (samba is installed) is in usr/var/dpkg?
<ubuntistas> grawity i opened it
<ubuntistas> next?
<EagleScreen> to create NTFS partition ntfsprogs package is needed
<grawity> buttons840: There isn't one in /etc/samba?
<grawity> EagleScreen: I think the LiveCD includes this, since it includes gparted too.
<buttons840> grawity, do you mean smb.conf ?
<mook_> ok shamm this is what i got bud
<mook_> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300
<grawity> buttons840: ah, yeah. That.
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<_marekt> hi i have a problem with dependencies in gnome-games, here is output: http://pastebin.com/m871a810
<Xqtftqx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241036 < Can anybody with knowledge of cpio look at that
<buttons840> so samba is the program responsible for sharing folder in linux?
<mook_> now i think i need the driver for it
<ubuntistas> iam in live cd i've opened gparted how can i create a ntfs partition
<grawity> buttons840: Samba is the Linux SMB server, yes.
<mook_> shamm you think thare a driver for it ?
<shamm> mook_: yes there should be -- hold on, looking for it.
<grawity> buttons840: SMB and NFS are the two most popular protocols - SMB is the most commonly used one, used by Windows. (It's also called CIFS.)
<mook_> ahh sweet your the man
<arand> jrib: sorry about the afk before, since I had open conversations I thought it would be the least rude way to leave them.
<shamm> mook_ are you in console or in GUI?
<mook_> just a terminal i dont know how to get into root
<grawity> mook_: sudo -i
<jrib> arand: oh didn't realize, that's fine
<grawity> mook_: but only if you actually need root.
<buttons840> grawity, when i go to a folders share tab, and have those options, how can i set those from the command line, i've looked in man samba but it's a little short
<mook_> ok now im in   the root just fyi
<grawity> buttons840: You would need to edit the config to create a new share - then restart samba.
<mook_> im just letting shamm know whare im at so he knows whats going on
<shamm> mook_ did you insall xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop?
<mook_> hmm not sure \
<shamm> mook_: which one do you prefer -- gnome or KDE?
<mook_>  oh ok i sound like an idiot but i know it works um i think this is kde
<shamm> mook_: it's alright, you can always switch between gnome or KDE --
<shamm> mook_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shamm> mook_: do you know how to switch VT's?
<mook_> the funny thing is you ask me anthing about windows i'll tell you but  ubuntu im a blithering idiot
<mook_> no i dont know how to switch
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance iam in live cd any clue?
<earthen> anyone try and update straight from hardy to jaunty
<Alvinware> How to install webcam?
<arand> earthen: generally not possible, you will have to go in steps.
<mook_> ok shamm what do you want me in and how do i switch ?
<ctmjr> !webcam | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mook_> ah man
<shamm> sorry -- pressed wrong "X"
<mook_> wb
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance of my live cd any clue?
<arand> earthen: only to -> LTS supports direct upgrades.
<emanuele> hello
<aaron11> #kubuntu
<earthen> arand,  I have hardy is a LTS version isn't it
<shamm> mook_: did you use this command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<mook_> no i downloaded then  burned it then installed
<emanuele> i've got ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and i'm trying to recording a sample audio from my microphone but i don't hear anything from my registration
<shamm> mook_: what did you download? specific iso filename please
<emanuele> i'm using alsa as sound capture
<arand> earthen: yes, I meant _to_ and LTS, so when 10.04 is realeased you will probably be able to direct upgrade, but not before then.
<nannes> emanuele: spiegati meglio digli che se provi ad abilitare il microfonino poi esci e rientri e li trovi di nuovi disabilitati
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance of my live cd any clue?
<mook_> wow um i know its l;atest verson
<EagleScreen> yes, LTS to LTS upgrades are supported
<shamm> mook_: ubuntu-server?
<mook_> let me see if i can find the cd
<shamm> ok
<nannes> emanuele: spiegati meglio digli che se provi ad abilitare il microfonino poi esci e rientri e li trovi di nuovi disabilitati
<Ivoz> wooo ubuntu install worked!
<Blaster> hey. is it possible to add a user which is restricted to just a single dir (chrooted) on ubuntu?
<arand> !eng | emanuele
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eng
<earthen> arand, ok i c
<Ivoz> i would like to know how to make sure my ubuntu is using my swap file partition
<arand> !english > emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele, please see my private message
<EagleScreen> earthen: you can upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 in Kubuntu
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance of my live cd any clue?
<mook_> shamm sadly dude i have no clue she musta hid the cd its not whare its supsed to  be
<shamm> mook_: ok try this command anyway -- sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EagleScreen> earthen: and really in any Ubuntu, but you have to do it by upgrading with package manager and you have to be carefully
<mook_> i'll spank her later... promise
<Brillbabil> zeit
<emanuele> when i try to enable "capture" "capture1" and "capture2" in my recording section of volume control if i exit to this window and reopen it the three controls has been disabled
<wildc4rd> evening all
<mook_> its installing
<tonii> Blaster: read the chroot manual
<shamm> mook_: ok -- lemme know when its done
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance of my live cd any clue?
<mook_> man i really apreciate the help
<arand> Ivoz: use the command cat /proc/swaps or look in the system monitor under resources, if it says that there are any swap available.
<shamm> mook_:  no problem, hope you learned in the process.
<mook_> yeah i did not i know how to get into root atleast
<Ivoz> arand: ok it says 3.0GiB, should be fine?
<shamm> mook_: when you do "sudo <command>" you are doing things in root mode.
<mook_> its doing the old python thing now
<ubuntistas> i want to copy the human appearance of my live cd any clue?
<shamm> mook_: if you want to go into root, you can do this "sudo su"
<mook_> im in root
<shamm> mook_: but this is not recommended practice.
<arand> Ivoz: yes, that would imply that it is in use.
<earthen> EagleScreen, I trying to do that I have the cd inserted but I will not give me the option to upgrade
<earthen> EagleScreen, it wants to download hardy first
<EagleScreen> earthen: ehich CD?
<EagleScreen> which CD?
<mook_> i now shamm thats like windows i  have two degres in computer programming but its windows and dos crap when it comes to abuntu im lost
<arand> Ivoz: if you launch a ton of memory hungra apps you could see if it starts using some swap...
<earthen> EagleScreen, jaunty
<SirFunk> hey
<rek> there are really a lot of stupid people that won't help in irc...they expel people from using linux...they're really impolite ...... what do u think ?
<SirFunk> for some reason every minute or so.. the notification system pops up my brightness as being full
<SirFunk> i'm not changing it or anything
<EagleScreen> earthen: if you do not have a good internet connection you need the alternate jaunty CD
<SirFunk> it's getting annoying
<mook_> 23% i really need to upgrade her ram omg
<earthen> EagleScreen,  ok thats the problem then
<EagleScreen> but earthen, you can upgrade directly form internet connection
<mook_> 27 lol
<shamm> mook_: it's download speed, not RAM
<earthen> EagleScreen,  yeah I know but thats not a option right now with that computer
<mook_> no she is only running 512
 * shamm is using 4Gb
<shamm> *faints*
<shamm> 512M
<mook_> yeppers
<earthen> EagleScreen, I was hopeing to upgrade with out downloading
<Guest66133> i'm having some trouble with my uncooperative screen.
<SmithX> hey everyone
<SmithX> I'm trying to figure out ubuntu package management, and it seems crazy
 * shamm is running 3 QUAD and 1 8 processors at work
<SmithX> there's dpkg, dpkg-X, aptitude, apt-X, etc etc etc
<mook_> on my pc im running wine but the thing is im useing nvida so i just had to enable the driver but i got 64gb ram on it
<SmithX> wtf is up with that?
<Chousuke> SmithX: dpkg-X?
<Guest66133> it's stuck on 1280x1024
<SmithX> Chousuke: dpkg-query, etc
<Guest66133> i need it at 1920x1080
<Alvinware> ctmjr, why i'm getting this errors, easycam2-gtk: Depends: python2.4-glade2 but it is not installable, Depends: python2.4-gtk2 but it is not installable? Am i using Gnome, the XScript Client?
<mook_> i dunno im like the amd 64 its not a bad chip never let me down but i know im due for an upgrade
<Ivoz> anyoen know why ubuntu is telling me updates for firefox 3.0 and not 3.5?
<mook_> ok shamm 44
<shamm> mook_: koolio
<Chousuke> SmithX: dpkg is the package manager (there are multiple tools that are collectively "dpkg"), APT is a dependency-resolving frontend to it that supports repositories (and has again multiple implementations in apt-get & co, aptitude and synaptic etc.)... and that's about it.
<LinuxGold> back to my old nick. :)
<Chousuke> SmithX: usually, you will be using one of the APT tools to install and remove packages.
<Janhouse> Anyone uses Direct Connect on Ubuntu? I guess DC++ is not working but maybe there are some good alternatives you suggest?
<Chousuke> SmithX: I prefer aptitude but apt-* work fine too.
<earthen> EagleScreen, guess the best idea would be jusy to do a fresh install
<felixsulla> Can a "regular" (non-sudo/non-root) user create a Cron in Ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> earthen: you can do a fresh install, yes
<Chousuke> felixsulla: yes. crontab -e
<yoyoned> !CRON
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<SmithX> Ivoz: do you have both installed?
<shivek> which group owns /var/www
<rek> earthen:  Chousuke lamer ecc ecc bazhang EagleScreen ogra smith : 2009-08-15 19:10:02.668 Fatal Error: Audio not configured, you need to run 'mythfrontend', not 'mythtv'
<Ivoz> SmithX: i have just installed 9.04 from scratch, hardly done anything to it
<rek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/253696/
<rek> help
<mook_> 65
<Janhouse> Looking for DC++ for Linux
<nannes> rek: ti stavo aiutando io su #ubuntu-it e te ne sei andato!
<smacktalk> Hi everyone
<smacktalk> what's the command to see all the processes that are running?
<yoyoned> smacktalk: ps aux
<rek> no quello era saba
<NauTiluS1> top
<rek> samba
<FloridaGuy> is it just me or is virtualbox slow at installing windows xp
<messias> olá
<messias> alguém online?
<mook_> i feel like a blithering idiot but i know if i play with this stuff long enough i'll get it
<rek> nannes eccomi
<SmithX> test
<nannes> appunto rek siccome con samba me la cavo... vieni su #ubuntu-it
<^poohPooh> FloridaGuy: must be you only...it works fine for me
<messias> hello!
<smacktalk> Thank you!
<felixsulla> How do I change my systems default text editor from VIM to GVIM?
<SmithX> can anyone help explain why ubuntu package management is so convoluted?
<^poohPooh> hello: messias ..
<messias> help-me?
<^poohPooh> set the env variable to vim : felixsulla
<grawity> SmithX: Ask #debian.
<Chousuke> SmithX: I'm telling you, it's not convoluted :P
<mook_> 75
<vigo> felixsulla: GUI?
<Chousuke> hm :/
<shivek> which group owns /var/www ?
<mook_> wb
<LinuxGold> thx
<Chousuke> shivek: www-data or something usually?
<Alvinware> any one help me?  why i'm getting this errors, easycam2-gtk: Depends: python2.4-glade2 but it is not installable, Depends: python2.4-gtk2 but it is not installable? Am i using Gnome, the XScript Client?
<FloridaGuy> ^poohPooh, just seems to install a little slower then if you were installing xp as a normal system
<Chousuke> shivek: that depends on how you've configured it. :P
<yoyoned> shivek ls -l /var/www
<mook_> linux i feel like a blithering idoit but i know if i play with it long enough i'll get it
<^poohPooh> i guess not: FloridaGuy
<messias> notebook CCE and sound bronke, what is procedimento?
<^poohPooh> yes its www-data: Chousuke
<LinuxGold> mook_: you will.
<shivek> thank you Chousuke and yoyoned
<mook_> ok its at 80\
<Ivoz> SmithX: dpkg is a backend which does the actual installing stuff, apt is a frontend 'framework' that works out dependencies and etc, and then you can GUI apps based on apt like synatpic which let you do your updating graphically; this is as far as I understand it
<LinuxGold> mook_: we ALL were like you once before.
<mook_> i know
<FloridaGuy> ^poohPooh, sill xp run slower in vm once installed or should it run normal
<SmithX> sorry, got disconnected
<Ivoz> SmithX: dpkg is a backend which does the actual installing stuff, apt is a frontend 'framework' that works out dependencies and etc, and then you can GUI apps based on apt like synatpic which let you do your updating graphically; this is as far as I understand it
<SmithX> anyways, could anyone help explain why ubuntu package management is the way it is?
<Chousuke> SmithX: I'm not sure on the "why"; Someone came up with a good idea and developed it.
<grawity> SmithX: Debian developers could.
<^poohPooh> for me it takes more or less the same amount of time as compared to a real one: FloridaGuy
<vigo> felixsulla: You can use the GUI, System>Main Menu , to do that.
<mook_> 92
<SmithX> what's the diff between aptitude and synaptic?
<grawity> SmithX: After all, Ubuntu is just a .... fork of Debian, you could say.
<FloridaGuy> ok
<grawity> SmithX: Aptitude is tty-based, Synaptic uses X.
<yoyoned> SmithX: only the enterface.  They do the same thing
<felixsulla> What about defaults.lst ?
<SmithX> oh, I fogot to mention there's dpkg-deb for which dpkg is and yet another frontend to
<Ivoz> SmithX: you can use apt from the command line or a GUI based on apt, I think aptitude and synaptic are just different variations on a gui frontend for apt
<grawity> SmithX: And don't forget apt-get/apt-cache :)
<LinuxGold> aptitude is tool that manages the package, synaptic is GUI based that uses aptitude in background.
<mook_> woohoo 98
<^poohPooh> what exactly the problem you are facing? FloridaGuy
<grawity> SmithX: Seriously, you've been told several times to ask Debian developer.
<felixsulla> If I change defauts.lst can I get the changes to take effect without rebooting?
<acu> I added a usb hard disk but I cannot write on it - wha should I do ?
<^poohPooh> might be permission issue: acu
<grawity> LinuxGold: No, bothy Synaptic and Aptitude are equivalent, AFAIK.
<grawity> both*
<Ivoz> oh right
<SmithX> gravity: debian doesn't use apt and others
<yoyoned> what file is defauts.lst
<Chousuke> SmithX: it's very simple in principle though: you have a package format, a manager for those packages and their dependencies (dpkg). Then you have a host of tools that use the "APT library" to fetch those packages and their dependencies from remote (or local) repositories
<shivek> <^poohPooh> yes its www-data: Chousuke
<shivek> <-- R2D21 (n=janne@80.85.115.65) has left #ubuntu ("Lämnar")
<Chousuke> SmithX: debian does use apt
<mook_> ok linux its asking me of i want kde or  gnome
<SmithX> Chousuke: oh, I thought apt was ubuntu exclusive
<^poohPooh> mount the usb as a root or add write permission to that using sudo : acu
<acu> ^poohPooh, what should I do - tried to change permision of the folder in /home/user/hardsick
<FloridaGuy> ^poohPooh, no problem....just installing xp in virtualbox ose just seems slower.....my 1st time useing vm
<Chousuke> SmithX: nah. debian had it for years before ubuntu even existed :)
<LinuxGold> Synaptic is a graphical package management program for apt.
<LinuxGold> FOR apt.
<LinuxGold> :)
<Sydanta> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 from CD but the partition app doesn't find any partitions on my disk, it considers all space unallocated. What should I do?
<shivek> poohpooh | chousuke  : How to configure www-data **?
<SmithX> Chousuke: for some reason, i thought i remember reading about debian complaining about how ubuntu packages were splitting off or something
<LinuxGold> mook_: make a pick
<mook_> ok gold im going with kde
<grawity> SmithX: Debian has used apt since I first touched a computer; it had apt before Ubuntu existed; it still has apt.
<Ivoz> how can i change what the boot options are called when i boot up my computer?
<yoyoned> Sydanta: is it a new disk?
<Chousuke> SmithX: ah, well, Ubuntu does modify the packages somewhat.
<mook_> ok reading database
<grawity> SmithX: You could think of Ubuntu as an user-friendly Debian. They do have their own repos though
<Sydanta> yoyoned: No, it's the same I'm using Windows and Debian.
<streetparade> #php
<SmithX> Chousuke: so is that really the main difference of apt from dpkg? apt interfaces with the repositories?
<Chousuke> SmithX: maybe the Debian devs were complaining about ubuntu modifying the packages in ways that made cooperation difficult with debian. but that has little to do with the actual package manager tools.
<mook_> just fyi this is kbuntu now
<yoyoned> !grub|lvoz
<ubottu> lvoz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SmithX> Chousuke: that was probably it
<LinuxGold> mook_: try this /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Chousuke> SmithX: apt uses and depends on dpkg. it provides additional functionality that dpkg alone does not; but it doesn't duplicate what dpkg does.
<LinuxGold> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<mook_> i will once it finishes
<LinuxGold> k
<SmithX> Chousuke: I understand. So what does apt offer that dpkg doesn't besides interfacing with the respositories?
<vigo> Ivoz: GAB has been known to work with multiboot setups, but GRUB can do it.
<yoyoned> SmithX dpkg by itsefl wil not solve dependencies
<mook_> this is what i got
<mook_> Starting K Display Manager: kdm.
<Chousuke> SmithX: hmm, well, APT can automatically verify the package signatures for one.
<Chousuke> SmithX: but its main job is dealing with repositories and automatic package upgrades
<Mka> when I press <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Backspace> in jaunty, X does not restart. Is this a Jaunty feature or I messed up with my system?
<LinuxGold> try alt F7 at same time
<SmithX> Chousuke: does dpkg handle dependencies? I've heard differing opinions in this room
<mook_> me ?
<LinuxGold> mook_: yes
<LinuxGold> sorry
<linxeh> hi there, has anyone managed to get the imon/soundgraph lcd 15c2:0038 version working with jaunty 64bit? I've been going mad with various guides and getting nowhere. at the moment I just want to get the remote control working (I figure that's easier) then move on to the lcd, but I don't see anything from irw or mode2 using the device
<mook_> k
<smooth_penguin> hey anyone here running ubuntu on an acer aspire one D250?
<yoyoned> Mka: that is ubuntu making desisions fou you.
<Stonekeeper> Hi there. Is there _any_ way i can get decent 3D with an ati xpress X1500 chip? I realise ati dropped support but wondered if there is some uber hack to get the last driver working with Jaunty. Thanks!!
<Chousuke> SmithX: dpkg does record dependencies (they're part of the deb package format), but it doesn't actually download or install them for you. it just complains if they're not fulfilled.
<Chousuke> SmithX: APT then does the difficult part of dependency management so that dpkg is always satisfied.
<Mka> yoyoned: is there an alternative?
<mook_> nothing
<mook_> nothin linuxgold
<SmithX> Chousuke: makes sense. so aptitude and synaptic are just gui frontends to apt?
<LinuxGold> mook_: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm defaults
<LinuxGold> mook_:  after that, try rebooting the machine
<yoyoned> Mka: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<jchillerup> How come Ubuntu sort of prefers a wifi connection over a HDSPA connection, even if the HDSPA is connected to the internet and the wifi isn't? (in fact, I'm trying to set up ip masquerading between the hdspa and wifi)
<mook_> already exists
<uuv> Hi. I'm trying to get my Samsung LCD-tv to work with my ubuntu laptop with a dvi-dvi -cable. My laptop shows the samsung 46" TV on preferences->display, but i can't get the TV to recognize my laptop. Anyone wanna give me a hint?
<LinuxGold> ok reboot the machine
<mook_> ok man brb
<SmithX> Do aptitude/synatpic do anything that apt itself doesn't do as far as package management?
<Chousuke> SmithX: aptitude is not a GUI fronted; it's an alternatice CLI frontend. synaptic is a GUI frontend.
<Mka> yoyoned: thanks
<felixsulla> After you add a defaults.list and add a text/plain= to defaults.list, is there a command to make it take effect?
<SmithX> Chousuke: Do aptitude/synatpic do anything that apt itself doesn't do as far as package management?
<Chousuke> SmithX: some say aptitude is a bit smarter about dependencies than apt-get. but the tools really share a lot of the same code.
<Chousuke> SmithX: there's a library for developing apt tools called "libapt" that all the apt tools use as their basis.
<SmithX> Chousuke: Oh, so aptitude isn't just simply a front end to apt--it's actually another frontend to dpkg?
<scalar> Hey everyone
<Chousuke> SmithX: I suppose, yes. but it's also an APT frontend because it uses libapt :)
<SmithX> Chousuke: I still say it's confusing, but it makes more sense now
<LinuxGold> aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager
<LinuxGold> apt - Advanced Package Tool
<LinuxGold> synaptic - graphical management of software packages
<unop> SmithX, apt uses dpkg - they're not the same thing
<azlon> how do i change my gateway IP from the cmd line?
<LinuxGold> wb mook_
<mook_> ok linux im back
<Chousuke> SmithX: when people say "apt" they usually mean apt-get and other tools
<mook_> ty ty
<unop> azlon, sudo route add -net default gw $IP_ADDRESS
<LinuxGold> mook_: any luck?
<diddy> I want to copy old VHS tapes to my computer. I just found an old Pinnacle TV card in my drawer. What program can I use to copy the videos to disk?
<mook_> yeah everything is diffrent now but you know whare im at so...
<SmithX> Chousuke: It's also confusing because each tool has several subtools, each with huge manpages. apt-get, apt-file, dpkg-query, etc etc.
<Chousuke> SmithX: but APT in reality refers to a library of tools for handling dependencies and repositories, and both apt-get and aptitude are APT frontends
<SmithX> Chousuke: you need a ph.d in ubuntu packagement!
<azlon> unop, it says gw: Unknown host
<LinuxGold> mook_: what are you in now?
<SmithX> package management*
<grawity> SmithX: DEBIAN, I repeat.
<SmithX> gravity: ah, sorry, right--debian
 * LinuxGold wishes this debate would stop.
<mook_> still no listing for that ati driver sadly
<azlon> unop, hold on... do i type $IP_ADDRESS or do i type the ip address i want to put in there?
<LinuxGold> go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> SmithX: package management *is* a complex problem :)
<mook_> im not in anything just chat and kbuntu
<LinuxGold> mook_: what do you mean, you are not in X yet?
<unop> azlon, you substitute your IP address there - off course
<vigo> diddy: Many of those things can be founds at fsfdirectory.org
<Chousuke> SmithX: but most of the time you really only need to concern yourself with one of the apt tools
<SmithX> I'm used to Arch Linux, which just has pacman, but I never did anything too advanced
<LinuxGold> mook_: the debate part was directed to those arguing about apt, dpkg, etc
<unop> azlon, or rather, the IP address of your gateway
<Chousuke> SmithX: I think I've used dpkg manually about five times :P
<mook_> oh ok
<azlon> unop, ok, thats what i thought... i put my ip address in there and it says "gw: unknown host"
<azlon> unop, i am running Ubuntu server if that makes a difference... but i dont think it does
<diddy> vigo: That site doesn't load.
<vigo> diddy: Look them up at FSFDirectory, then see if there is a corresponding pkg in the repos
<LinuxGold> mook_: don't tell me details, is there anything coming out of this command:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> azlon, try.   sudo route add default gw $IP_ADDRESS
<Chousuke> LinuxGold: there's really no argument. SmithX is asking good questions and I'm trying to answer.
<vigo> diddy: one moment
<unop> azlon, btw - this is all documented in the route manpage
<mook_> yes
<SmithX> LinuxGold: yes, I'm not debating--just trying to understand the differences b/w the tools
<azlon> unop, is that man route?
<unop> azlon, right
<LinuxGold> SmithX, Chousuke my apologies.
<MOUD> Can I install ubuntu 9.04 64bit on an old Pentium4 2.4GHz? (32-bit only)
<Stonekeeper> anyone got any idea if it's possible to use the last legacy ati driver on jaunty?
<vigo> diddy: here is a link: http://directory.fsf.org/
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<LinuxGold> mook_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup.mook
<leaf-sheep> MOUD: You can try but in the conclusion, you won't be able to. :<
<LinuxGold> mook_: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azlon> unop, does it say how to set the DNS as well?
<Slart> MOUD: nope.. 64bit ubuntu needs a 64bit processor
<LinuxGold> mook_: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<RPG_Master> Would it be bad to stop gparted in the middle of moving a partition to the right of disk?
<unop> azlon, no, you set DNS servers in the /etc/resolv.conf file
<SmithX> Chousuke: so, what is the most widely used package management tool? apt-, aptitude, synaptic?
<RPG_Master> *the
<Slart> RPG_Master: probably
<EvaLuaTe> i'm looking for a 'light' music player for ubuntu, something like winamp (i know of xmms, but i can't get it to work...)
<MOUD> :( I really don't want to Download a 700MB file. -.-
<Luke-Jr> ifdown: interface veth0 not configured
<grawity> SmithX: apt-* is probably the most widely used one.
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: try audacious
<mook_> ok that just took me to prompted after i put in password
<Luke-Jr> veth0 *is* configured... :/
<Slart> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Chousuke> SmithX: apt-* probably, but you should just use the one you like best.
<Slart> !info audacious | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<azlon> how do i edit a file from command line? emacs or something like that
<grawity> azlon: The simplest editor is 'nano
<Slart> azlon: pico, nano, vi, emacs... lots of options
<unop> azlon, nano is probably the easies to use - but yea, emacs works
<Slart> !editors | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<SmithX> Chousuke, gravity: is apt used because of a simple command interface, or because it does a better job?
<EvaLuaTe> Slart: thanks, i'll have a look at those...
<MOUD> does Clamav remove Windows viruses?
<grawity> SmithX: Because it's the simplest one.
<Chousuke> SmithX: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<Slart> MOUD: I don't think so, no.. detect and quarantine/delete I think
<Chousuke> SmithX: debian actually used to have a more complex frontend to dpkg prior to apt, called dselect.
<grawity> SmithX: Synaptic is a GUI app. Aptitude uses a ncurses interface. And apt -- apt-get install packagename, done.
<RPG_Master> Slart: What about right before it moves on to the next step? (like after it finishes moving it all to the right its going to add 6gigs to the partition)
<azlon> awesome! got my internet connection on my server now!
<km_> kjhkjhjk
<Chousuke> SmithX: but fortunately it's gone nowadays
<SmithX> Chousuke: oh yeah! dselect was the other one I was reading about earlier
<thebishop> i'm looking for a sleek, light, 12-14" laptop that is fully supported by Ubuntu (suspend, resume, webcam, audio, etc).  Any recommendations?
<LinuxGold> mook_: any luck?
<azlon> no i need to get the gui like on a client system... sudo apt-get install... gui?
<uuv> Hi. I've got a Sony Vaio VGN-Z11XN laptop with a NVIDIA 9300M GS video card. Administration-hardware drivers tell me to enable drivers, but when i did this before compiz stopped working and ubuntu started in low resolution mode. How could i get these drivers to work (so i could run games and configure a TV to work)?
<Slart> RPG_Master: I wouldn't kill gparted before it's finished.. if there is a cancel button that might be a little bit safer.. but I would be careful about using that too
<mook_> gold it took me to prompt after i put pass word in
<diddy> vigo, thx but I would need a tutorial as well.
<LinuxGold> mook_: it means that it is successful
<RPG_Master> Slart: yeah I was referring to the cancel button...
<spO> have any of you sucessfully installed ati/fglrx on a custom kernel? I made kernel 2.6.30-4 , but it does not seem to work on that system. I tried to "activate" it through device manager, but it didn't want to go
<mook_> ok but do i still need the ati driver ?
<MOUD> Slart: but does it really find viruses on it?
<LinuxGold> mook_: don't worry about the ATI driver for now.
<Slart> MOUD: yes... it finds windows viruses
<vigo> diddy: Find the package that you feel is best, then search for it in Synaptic, docs are usually in with the packages.
<SmithX> Chousuke: what's the apt- command to upgrade the whole system?
<LinuxGold> are you in X right now?
<SmithX> I know in pacman it was pacman -Syu
<shay27> this is the link to my website : http://82.81.49.7/webexperts/ and this is the tool i used to check : http://validator.w3.org/
<MOUD> Slart: thanks
<LinuxGold> mook_: Remember I jumped in middle
<mook_> i guese so
<peppote> hm. my XF86AudioLower/RaiseVolume bindings have stopped having any effect on volume. notification shows change, but the mixer isn't moved. pulseaudio 0.9.14 on jaunty.
<Chousuke> SmithX: apt-get full-upgrade nowadays I think
<grawity> SmithX: Probably apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chousuke> SmithX: or just apt-get upgrade
<marksman_> If I have multiple network cards, is there a way to restrict one connection to only local traffic?
<LinuxGold> mook_: can you see drop down menu and all that?
<mook_> gold im going to asume i am
<SmithX> Chousuke, gravity: thanks. I think I've run out of apt questions. I'll read the webpage Chousuke gave me
<azlon> how do i install the desktop gui?
<azlon> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition for "provides" in dpkg? As used for example in http://vmlinux.org/cgi-bin/dwww?type=runman&location=dpkg-gencontrol/1
<mook_> yes but it apears im still in a terminal nothing specail about this window yet \
<Chousuke> SmithX: it explains the same stuff a bit more in depth. :)
<Slart> marksman_: there's very little you can
<Slart> marksman_: there's very little you can't do.. how do it is another question =)
<LinuxGold> mook_: like DOS without GUI stuff right?
<leaf-sheep> azlon: [k;x]ubuntu-desktop
<azlon> so if i do sudo apt-get install gnome it will install the desktop gui?
<azlon> oh
<LinuxGold> apt-get install xubuntu
<marksman_> Slart: what about some sort of firewall rules?
<Slart> marksman_: I would look into iptables.. or you could perhaps do something with the routing tables
<uuv> Hi. I've got a Sony Vaio VGN-Z11XN laptop with a NVIDIA 9300M GS video card. Administration-hardware drivers tell me to enable drivers, but when i did this before compiz stopped working and ubuntu started in low resolution mode. How could i get these drivers to work (so i could run games and configure a TV to work)?
<mook_> no its got the gui bit just like a terminal you know copy paste that crap
<marksman_> Slart: any id3ea on where to start?  I haven't used iptables much (read at all)
<LinuxGold> mook_: gimp and see if gimp shows up
<FloridaGuy> when runing windows xp in virtualbox ose...i go into full screen mode...but xp is still a small window in the midle of the screen..is there away around that?
<LinuxGold> command: gimp
<Slart> marksman_: I would start with the routing table.. try running "route" in a terminal.. it should show you the current settings
<mook_> it popped up loadin now
<LinuxGold> mook_: ok you are in X alright, what's the problem?
<azlon> whoa
<azlon> ubuntu-desktop is the full ubuntu system isnt it?
<SmithX> Chousuke: is there an apt command to find/remove all dangling dependencies?
<azlon> i already installed ubuntu server, now i just want the gui... is that ubuntu-desktop?
<biovore> azlon: ubuntu-desktop is the complete gnome-desktop enviroment..
<K-Zodron> guys, I have an Xpress 200 IGP radeon and only the open source drivers are an option, but the performance really blows in even the simplest 3D games like tux racer, desktop effects and shizzle work perfectly, any ideas anyone?
<LinuxGold> ubuntu-desktop is the GUI front end
<mook_> um im a noob trying to figure out  wine i need the driver so i can install games on  her pc she has a diffrent  video card that the problem but i might need the driver not sure if its gonna run under wine or not
<Chousuke> SmithX: I think aptitude can do that but I'm not sure of the exact command
<azlon> can i just install gnome-desktop?
<NemesisD> anyone in here know about autossh? i'm trying to figure out how to deal with the -M argument for a monitoring port. i am attempting to create a reverse ssh tunnel, does the port I specify with -M have to be forwarded on both ends?
<LinuxGold> mook_: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup.mook /etc/X11/xorg.conf && /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Guest40366> i can't enable my Yahoo! account, it says 'error number 1013'
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to update 8.04 to the next distribution?
<biovore> azlon: I don;t there there is a gnome-desktop package..  The complete desktop is called ubuntu-desktop
<biovore> !apt-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-upgrade
<RPG_Master> I would also like to know, does moving a 140gig partition to the left really stress my hard drive?
<azlon> hrmm
<LinuxGold> mook_: wine-related issues is pretty complicated for a newbies.
<Guest40366> i can't enable my Yahoo! account, it says 'error number 1013'
<Guest40366> how to enable?
<azlon> can i put in my ubuntu 9.04 x68 desktop cd and install on server x64? im guessing no
<LinuxGold> Guest40366: you are in #ubuntu, not yahoo
<biovore> Pirate_Hunter: you can update the sources.list file in /etc/apt/sources.list to the new release and do a dist-upgrade..
<Guest40366> i use yahoo sometimes
<azlon> or is it already on the ubuntu server cd?
<grawity> RPG_Master: What sterss, it's just moving 140 GB across the drive. That means nothing to todays drives.
<grawity> LinuxGold: I think he has problems with Yahoo on Pidgin.
<Pirate_Hunter> biovore, just saw notes on that its not advisable
<biovore> azlon: need internet to download packages.. Server ISO is fairly sparse.
<LinuxGold> azlon: gui is an added security risk to ubuntu-server, you add desktop on your own.
<grawity> Guest40366: Go to pidgin.im and install the newest Pirgin version from there.
<Guest40366> k
<LinuxGold> grawity: ah
<mook_> still working gold
<biovore> Pirate_Hunter: Worked here..  Thats all I can say.. If the say is not advisable for beginners.. then so be it..
<SmithX> does anyone know the easiest way to customize a liveusb install?
<SmithX> every time I google, the instructions always look really lengthy
<basajaun> why are the latest LXDE files  not available in jaunty repos?
<scalar> pidgin can updated to the newest version from the settings, can't it?
<mook_> ok its done
<SmithX> all I want to do is modify some config files on my liveusb.
<azlon> LinuxGold, i want to set up two raids and thought server would be better for that... would Desktop work just as well?
<biovore> SmithX: Its very lengthy and complicated..   I just do a install of ubuntu onto a memory stick.. might be simpler.
<RPG_Master> grawity: I thought I read that hard drives can only write so many times before they start to fail... or maybe that SDDs....
<grawity> RPG_Master: Hard drives are very reliable.
<grawity> RPG_Master: At least magnetic ones.
<SmithX> biovore: shouldn't there be some way to open up the live cd image, modify a file, and close it back up?
<RPG_Master> grawity: Well now I feel better :)
<LinuxGold> azlon: I suggest that you learn how linux works first before you try GUI stuff
<biovore> azlon: yes.. there the same stuff..  one just has a gui and the other dosn't.   Both have the same packages and source codes base.
<mook_> im gonna look for the driver
<grawity> RPG_Master: Flash-based devices -- USB pendrives, SSD drives -- do have a maximum limit of writes per sector. BUT this limit is again very high.
<grawity> RPG_Master: And even _then_, if it was a SSD, you are _not_ writing the 140 gigs to the _same_ sector -- you are writing them each to their own.
<coz_> hey guys  for some reason my when I log in  firefox keeps opening up as if the session was saved  but it doesnt seem to be  ...anyone having this issue?
<biovore> SmithX: there is.    But working with the ISO installer/live CD is a pain in the butt.
<grawity> RPG_Master: So even if it was a SSD, the overall write count would only decrease by a few -- not any more as if you just copied a few huge videos to it.
<LinuxGold> is there any general electronic circuit schematic for SSD in general on line?
<grawity> RPG_Master: And magnetic HDs are too reliable to worry.
<azlon> biovore, ok, desktop it is...
<RPG_Master> grawity:  Thanks for sharing your knowledge :)
<SmithX> biovore: the problem is that I don't have a reguler ubuntu installation. All I have it the liveusb, which I created from a livecd
<mook_> ok gold now i know im in x
<n2diy> I added an alias to .bashrc, is there a way to re-read .bashrc without having to log out?
<grawity> n2diy: Run 'source ~/.bashrc'
<biovore> SmithX: there is a file on the ISO called something like filesystem.squashfs  you need to loop mount that file, change it..  and re-build the ISO if you want a live cd bootable thing.
<nocleader> n2diy type "bash"
<SmithX> biovore: what I think I'm going to biovore: is it possible to do that while using the liveusb at the same time?
<nocleader> ... that too
<grawity> nocleader: That will spawn _another_ instance of bash, instead of just making the existing one reload bashrc.
<n2diy> gravity, nocleader, thanks, that was easy enough.
<nocleader> grawity: first thing that came to mind:) .. I knew about the other; but I'd have had to google it:)
<biovore> SmithX: nope..   I think the fastest method ot have a USB bootable ubuntu system is to do an install to the USB flash drive.. Then most machine can just boot off the USB drive and the root drive.
<biovore> (As the root drive)
<SmithX> biovore: well, there is a tool called remastersys that I was looking at, but even that is more than I wanted since I just want to change one file
<biovore> SmithX: what the 1 file you want to change?
<SmithX> biovore: I want to add my vimrc
<biovore> SmithX: the root filesystem for the live image is a disk image call filesystem.squashfs under the casper-folder on the liveCD.
<NemesisD> anyone? autossh?
<pylunis> argh! i installed the UNR on my lappy (Jaunty desktop) but when I use the switcher to switch to UNR mode, my panels disappear until I click on 'em...then they turn black and buggy
<biovore> SmithX: you will need to have a running linux box, and loop mount the filesystem image to a directory.
<biovore> NemesisD: autossh?  you talking RSA passwordless keys?
<SmithX> biovore: I can do that
<pylunis> it's almost like UNR mode is trying to use compositing but can't...i have effects running on medium in Gnome mode just fine
<biovore> SmithX: yeah.. so all you should have to do is modify the filesystem.squashfs image.  and it should stick..
<Dacvak> Uh, I have a really weird problem. In firefox, some of the pictures loaded on the site have the hue changed to be blueish...
<zyk> how do i change the background color of gnome terminal to black?
<Dacvak> I don't really know how to explain it.
<SmithX> biovore: so anything I change while loop mounted is permanent after unmounting?
<biovore> zyk: Its under preferances..  color-schemes..   Un-check use system color scheme.
<peppo> my xf86audioraise/lowervolume keys have stopped having any effect. they show notification but do not affect volume and nothing is changing in alsamixer/gnome mixer. pulseaudio 0.9.14, jaunty...
<biovore> SmithX: should be.. assuming the filesystem image, A has free space and B, is read-writable.
<Dacvak> Like, I don't know if this will show up weird for you, but this is how my pictures are loading: http://imgur.com/BgigH
<Dacvak> Can someone help? It's really strange. I don't know what could have caused it.
<zyk> biovore : i don't see color-schemes under preferences
<pylunis> zyk: Edit->Profile Preferenced->Colors tab
<NemesisD> disregard i think i fixed it
<padi999> hi
<padi999> I have this rule in my .procmailrc : http://pastebin.com/m74296773 It works well but it still delivers the message afterwards. That is: just a body-less message. Actually this could be deleted. How can I do that?
<biovore> Dacvak: Not sure whats going on with that,  just intressed in what video drive your running..  Could be a bug..
<LinuxGold> 24 256 GB SSD into raid -- hmm... interesting and useless
<zyk> pylunis : cool got it thanks
<Dacvak> biovore: Yeah, I have no idea why that would do that.
<biovore> Dacvak: is it on flash video or just on jpg, pngs, gifs, tiffs etc..
<SmithX> sorry, got disconnected
<biovore> SmithX: np
<SmithX> biovore: that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks! I don't know why all the guides online are so complicated
<biovore> SmithX: I only know because I been messing with it my self..
<peppo> my xf86audioraise/lowervolume keys have stopped having any effect. they show notification but do not affect volume and nothing is changing in alsamixer/gnome mixer. pulseaudio 0.9.14, jaunty, gnome 2.26.1...gnome-settings-daemon shows up as a Client in "paman" when using xf86audioraisevolume key, but doesn't affect audio..
<marcelo_> I am trying to kill a process with kill pid Why it is not being killed?
<biovore> marcelo_: try kill -9 <pid>
<pylunis> marcelo_: could be any number of reasons... use kill -9 <pid>
<pylunis> biovore: you bastage :P
<basajaun> LXDE PPA DOES UPDATE TO lxde LATEST FILES WHY?
<Dacvak> biovore: It seems like it's just on literally random jpegs
<Dacvak> Like, some work, some just don't.
<Dacvak> I'm trying to isolate the problem.
<basajaun> sorry about caps
<anr78> Berzerker: didn't you tell me something about write support to an osx partition from Ubuntu the other day? do l need to disable journaling in osx for Ubuntu to get write support?
<biovore> Dacvak: Yeah, tring to figure out whats triggering it will be usefull for the bug squashers to help the find where it might be in the millions of line of code.
<Dacvak> It's insanely weird.
<Dacvak> Anyway, I'm on a laptop and have a Radeon 3200
<biovore> Dacvak: this firefox 3.5 ?
<diips> quit
<biovore> try /quit
<arand_> does the livecd use swap if it finds it on the computer?
<nsahoo> I want to create a restricted shell, but, rbash is not restricted enough. I want to not allow any program to create or delete any file outside currect directory. Can I do it?
<Dacvak> Yeah, it's Firefox 3.5
<Dacvak> "Shiretoko"
<biovore> arand: I am not sure.  I don't think it does automatically.  You can tell it to once your booted up using the swapon </dev/device>
<arand> biovore: ok, thanks.
<grawity> nsahoo: That is something outside the capabilities of a shell. You might manage to do something like that with chroot, or AppArmor, but generally this isn't an easy thing to do. Why do you want to do t his, anyway?
<grawity> nsahoo: Normal Linux file permissions restrict writing to homedir and /tmp, anyway.
<nsahoo> grawity: trying to run a program that is possibly rouge
<grawity> nsahoo: Writing an AppArmor profile might help.
<nsahoo> grawity: so, I should create another user and run it as that?
<grawity> nsahoo: Yes, another user would be the easiest way to do it. (You could even try using the existing one -- 'nobody')
<nsahoo> grawity: didn't know of nobody, does it have a random password or something? why is this user there? for temporary user needs?
<grawity> nsahoo: It doesn't have any password. It is mostly designed for daemons. (Though most of them get their own accounts nowadays.)
<mCx> :LIST
<grawity> nsahoo: You might try 'sudo -u nobody -i' to get a shell running as 'nobody'.
<LinuxGold> brb -- errand calls.
<grawity> banshee --next
<grawity> err, wrong window
<bhaskar_> any good dvd burner for ubuntu 9.04
<bhaskar_> HELP
<biovore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nsahoo> grawity: thanks, that worked out very well. I was probably being too careful.
<azlon> is there any way to get the update files from another machine? for example, i have 4 ubuntu machines but i dont want to download the updates 4 times. can i have just 1 machine download them then have the others get the updates from that one?
<biovore> bhaskar_: basero or k3b are my faviorites
<grawity> azlon: Apt stores its package cache in /var/cache/apt/archives/ -- so just copy that.
<azlon> ok, cool
<biovore> ^ yes
<grawity> azlon: There are things such as apt-proxy, too, but this is the simplest method.
<megra> azlon, the easest way is to use apt-proxy
<russell__> I set up u dual boot Win XP and Ubuntu however I'd like to use the internet on both operating systems. Is this possible? As of now only Ubuntu has a connection.
<grawity> russell__: It is.
<grawity> !ics | russell__
<ubottu> russell__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<biovore> azlon: I just setup my own provate mirror here..
<russell__> thank you
<azlon> ok
<azlon> i have never tried to view a folder on another ubuntu machine over a network
<Besogon> Tell me please if ubuntu is needed swap partition? My swap is emptly everytime
<azlon> i brought up Network, but only see my Windows machines... how can i connect to another ubuntu machine?
<bhaskar_> any program like turbo 4.5 inlinux
<heterosankari> Usually it does not need swap, but sometimes yes.
<rikkardo> Hi!
<bhaskar_> or borland
<grawity> azlon: The other Ubuntu machines need to have Samba installed.
<grawity> bhaskar_: gcc, the C compiler.
<grawity> Besogon: How do you know it's always empty?
<heterosankari> Besogon: when you run out of RAM, your machine will use swap.
<aqrogE> Hi, please advise how best to divide the hard disk (320Gb) to install and how to choose the file system ext3 or ext4
<bhaskar_> gravity: are i have to install or they are already installed
<pylunis> whose stupid idea was it to not make UNR it's own session? :/
<DWonderly> is there  a channel for the UNR?
<pylunis> DWonderly: good question
<diddy> How can I find out whether Ubuntu recognized my TV card or not? I just installed it.
<biovore> pylunis: its gnome.. with a pluggin.. so its the same window manager..
<grawity> bhaskar_: gcc already comes with Ubuntu - but you may need to install some additional libraries... for beginners, what comes with Ubuntu is enough.
<__theIdiotBox> whats that? DWonderly
<n2diy> diddy: sudo lshw
<pylunis> biovore: regardless, it should still be it's own session
<aqrogE> can anyone help me ?
<DWonderly> __theTdiotBox: It's the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<__theIdiotBox> i guess thats more than enough: grawity
<biovore> aqrogE: I would just do the guided method and put everything on 1 partition with a swap of about 2 GB.
<bhaskar_> gravity one more question what i have to do for matlab as i am electronics student
<__theIdiotBox> google dint help you? : DWonderly
<biovore> bhaskar_: I have it working here :-)
<__theIdiotBox> get octave: bhaskar_
<biovore> octave doesn't do everything EE need.
<Besogon> grawity: heterosankari: When I open gnome-system-monitor I see that swap is emptly
<bhaskar_> do they work like matlav
<__theIdiotBox> pretty much everything
<DWonderly> __theIdoitbox: It's so I can help others with UNR problems... I have had NO problems with URN at all... just looking forward to what it is goign to look like in 9.10
<biovore> bhaskar_: all the basic stuff is there..  if you are doing control stuff and filter design.. you need matlab.
<nine1six> #remote-exploit
<__theIdiotBox> okey, fine: DWonderly
<phillipblack> I did it!
<Qvintvs> gnome-terminal's giving me some issues with unicode support... the character encoding is set to unicode, but non-breaking spaces display as '?'. a friend using urxvt did the same thing to get a non-breaking space, and his actually displayed. anyone know what's up with that?
<phillipblack> I joined a IRC chat!
<bhaskar_> cant i couid install matlab using wine
<grawity> phillipblack: Welcome to the Freenode IRC network, then :)
<__theIdiotBox> i guess not: bhaskar_
<biovore> bhaskar_: they have a unix version of linux and linux-64
<phillipblack> I just had a quick question about Linux
<biovore> !ask
<pelmen> biovore: you blew my mind
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__theIdiotBox> welcome to #ubuntu IRC: phillipblack
<bhaskar_> thanx for the kind information
<__theIdiotBox> ask right away: phillipblack
<grawity> __theIdiotBox: Usually you put the nick _before_ the message.
<phillipblack> I was I was looking for a wireless adapter I could get for a linux desktop
<phillipblack> Looking to try boxee on an old PC
<biovore> phillipblack: install anything usually works if you want abg access..
<n2diy> ! hardware | phillipblack
<ubottu> phillipblack: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phillipblack> I have Wireless G?
<diddy> n2diy, http://pastebin.ca/1530732 I am not sure. Is my pinnacle card in there?
<__theIdiotBox> grawity: its __usually__ not always...as long as you communicate to the concerned person and the message is not that big, right?
<azlon> ok, i am able to view another machine on my network... what folder am i seeing by default? the home folder?
<n2diy> diddy: let me take a look.
<biovore> __theIdiotBox: most IRC clients trigger if you messages starts with the nick..
<rikkardo> I installed some script for nautilus, but I can see the list of script only If I run nautilus as root, It's ok? I think I wrong something during installatiion of script...
<grawity> azlon: With SMB, you see what the other computer is sharing. That may be any folders.
<__theIdiotBox> biovore: now its okey???
<bhaskar_> Where will i find gcc compiler
<azlon> hrmm
<biovore> yup..
<grawity> bhaskar_: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<__theIdiotBox> biovore, thanks for reminding me
<biovore> if they start with my nick..  the line gets a highlight so I don't miss it..
<azlon> grawity, how do i change the shared folders? like add some or something
<bhaskar_> i thought it as command prompt
<__theIdiotBox> biovore, yes you're right....absolutely
<phillipblack> Thanks for the help I think I'm going to pick up a Belkin Wireless USB adapter. Does anyone know where I could pick up a cheap VGA cable ?
<GeeLo> I have Ubuntu desktop version 9.04 , I have no problems connecting to my old happy WEP "b" router, but for some reason I can not connect to my WPA "G" Router.. Does Ubuntu support  WPA2-PSK AES ?
<grawity> GeeLo: Yes
<__theIdiotBox> GeeLo: yes it does
<grawity> azlon: There are two ways. The system-wide shares can be modified using system-config-samba (or editing /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<biovore> GeeLo: It does..  I am using it right now..
<GeeLo> Thank You.. Hmm.. I'll have to try it again..
<azlon> awesome, thanks
<grawity> azlon: And users (in GNOME, at least) can create shares right in Nautilus, there's a context-menu option.
<GeeLo> Thanks Guys.. using 9.04 on a USB Thumb drive is great!
<grawity> azlon: I would suggest sticking with system-config-samba though, as it creates less confusion.
<__theIdiotBox> GeeLo: thats the power of linux!!!
<rikkardo> Somebody can help me? I installed some script for nautilus, but I can see the list of script only If I run nautilus as root, It's ok? I think I wrong something during installatiion of script...
<n2diy> diddy: I see a nvidia  G7600?
<Besogon> My swap is free. I could check it with "free" command. Why is it?
<diddy> n2diy, that is my video card.
<GeeLo> That it is..  Thank You, Have a great weekend.. Thank You.
<__theIdiotBox> Besogon: you sys does need to use swap
<diddy> I have a pinnacle tv card in there also. Just installed it.
<grawity> Besogon: Because the system has not needed it yet. How much RAM do you have?
<diddy> n2I have a pinnacle tv card in there also. Just installed it.
<biovore> Besogon: probably because your not using at of ram..
<diddy> n2diy, I have a pinnacle tv card in there also. Just installed it.
<__theIdiotBox> Besogon: you might be having enough memory/RAM
<n2diy> diddy: do you have a make and model for the pinnacle?
<Besogon> My RAM is about 1G. So do we need swap at all?
<gwildor> Besogon, for hibernate and suspend, yes
<rikkardo> Somebody can help me? I installed some script for nautilus, but I can see the list of script only If I run nautilus as root, It's ok? I think I wrong something during installatiion of script...
<diddy> n2diy, unfortunately not. I thought I could find it out via some command. I didn't use the TV card for a long time and threw the box away. I don't recall what model it is.
<grawity> gwildor: Suspend does not use swap.
<biovore> grawity: nope
<rikkardo> Nobody can help me
<rikkardo> ?
<spO> does samba password have to match system password?
<peppo> my xf86audioraise/lowervolume keys have stopped having any effect. they show notification but do not affect volume and nothing is changing in alsamixer/gnome mixer. pulseaudio 0.9.14, jaunty, gnome 2.26.1...gnome-settings-daemon shows up as a Client in "paman" when using xf86audioraisevolume key, but doesn't affect audio..
 * zaggynl douses rikkardo 
<n2diy> diddy: ok, I didn't see anything about pinnacle, but it could be listed by make and model? You can get that off the card from the FCC ID#, and google.
<gwildor> grawity, yeah, realized that i didnt even mean to type it...till after i posted it, thanks for clarifying for me
<grawity> spO: Not necessarily.
<biovore> rikkardo: what was the question?
<rikkardo> I installed some script for nautilus, but I can see the list of script only If I run nautilus as root, It's ok? I think I wrong something during installatiion of script...
<Frivero> dunno if right place to ask: I currently have BOINC manager version 3.2.18 and want to upgrade to 3.4.5. Im really a noob to ubuntu and dont know how to upgrade this software, any help?
<diddy> n2diy, I will have a look. Thx for your help.
<n2diy> diddy: GL
<biovore> rikkardo: did the script end up in ~/Nautilus/scripts ?
<biovore> where ~ is your homedirectory
<Aardwolf> Hi. I have a USB device called "USB Digital Stere Sound Box". It's basically a USB cable with an external sound card on it. Monday I'd like to use it on a computer with Ubuntu on it. Will it work?
<grawity> Isn't it ~/.nautilus/scripts ?
<bhaskar_> biovre: u was telling me unix version of matlab.Will it work in jaunty
<rikkardo> I installed scripts in /root/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Aardwolf> *stereo, not stere
<biovore> rikkardo: that would explain it..
<azlon> what is the file manager called? nautalus?
<azlon> ugh
<grawity> azlon: Nautilus, if you meean the GNOME manager.
<azlon> how do i navigate to a samba folder?
<biovore> rikkardo: try instead of root.. try /home/<username>/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<biovore> azlon: smb://<machine/<share>
<grawity> azlon: Depending on what samba folder you mean, it is either /etc/samba or smb://machinename/
<rikkardo> I have to reinstalled there?
<biovore> rikkardo: yes.. its installed only for root.
<azlon> grawity, i keep getting an error
<Shard_> Does Ubuntu crash if AHCI mode is enabled post-install, like Windows does? My DVD drive won't boot from Linux CDs when AHCI is enabled, but I want to have it on.
<revstray> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is terrific, thanks for all the great work guys.
<biovore> Shard_: should be fine assuming you don't have a buggy AHCI controller.
<azlon> i type smb://mini-me/ and it says bash: smb://mini-me: No such file or directory
<rikkardo> OK, I'll try
<biovore> azlon: on the cmd-line its a different story.  you need to samba shares like you do a cdrom or other media.
<azlon> hrmm
<diddy> n2diy, there is no such thing on the card. There is only a sticker with a barcode some long number just underneath it Pinnacle systems GmbH and some other long number followed by (h)
<JEEB> Hello there. I'm on 9.04 and I'm having a problem with backing up my files from an NTFS partition to an USB HDD which is NTFS as well. I'm getting the "No space left on device" error
<fever> Hi laptop users - anyone here use TuxOnIce with Jaunty?
<biovore> azlon: I suggest you read up on smbmount
<anr78> Nautilus finds my Macintosh HD and mounts it fine, but how can I make it automatic on boot/login?
<JEEB> Should I build newer ntfs-3g or something like that?
<azlon> biovore, i want to copy my apt-get shares to my machine i just built but i cant copy to /var because it is a root folder...
<biovore> azlon: sftp is the best bet
<azlon> i ran nautilus using sudo and it still didnt work
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> sftp
<azlon> ok
<FloodBot3> azlon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biovore> or scp
<steve_> hi
<revstray> I just bought an HP Mini and booted it up and saw the Windows installation, immediately jumped over to ubu and dl'ed UNR. Quick download, dd'ed to a flash drive and away I went. Aside from a couple secondary installs (NIC, Sound) it was perfect.
<steve_> i love ubuntu
<biovore> revstray: yay..
<bhaskar_> command for kde install
<steve_> but i may try arch
<biovore> bhaskar_: kde desktop?
<Total_Oblivion> hello! how can i port forward deluge?
<sblunix> are mibbit users not allowed in #ubuntu?
<diddy> n2diy, I have a /dev/video0 so that means that it was recognized, right?
<steve_> just like any other app
<bhaskar_> yeah biovre: using ubuntu
<homovitruvius> shouldn't xmodmap be executed when a gnome session is started if one has a ~/.xmodmaprc file? It doesn't seem to be the case on my 9.04 installation.
<revstray> So I am wondering, where does one configure the Windows key to open the UNR window? :)
<diddy> n2diy, at least that is what it says in the wiki I am just looking at.
<biovore> bhaskar_: apt-get install kde-desktop or kde4-desktop  not sure which it is atm..
<bhaskar_> what is better kde/ xubuntu on my jaunty
<pylunis> ok so in UNR mode, if I enable compiz effects I get transparency but nothing draws properly...panels are invisible until I point to where a launcher should be, which causes the launcher to draw. then i click a button on the main menu and it'll show, but it's all black. in normal gnome, compiz effects work fine, but if I run something in openGL mode (like cairo-dock) i get black backgrounds where it should be transparent. system
<pylunis> ->administration->hardware drivers shows no other drivers for my video chip. what the hell do I do here?
<biovore> pylunis: what graphics card?
<diddy> What program can I use to record TV with my TV card?
<fever> I'll try again :) Hi laptop users - anyone here use TuxOnIce with Jaunty?
<diddy> xawtv ?
<pelmen> bhaskar_: awesome should be best
<pylunis> biovore: Radeon Xpress 200M?
<pylunis> biovore: that's what lspci calls it, anyway
<biovore> pylunis: theres your problem.. :-P
<bhaskar_> pelmen: what is awesome
<scorpy> hello people, can someone help with wifi?
<pylunis> biovore: what, exactly?
<biovore> scorpy: which wifi device?
<pelmen> well you asked which desktop/window manager is better i recommended "awesome" google it
<bhaskar_> pelmen: and how i will get it
<biovore> pylunis: I had that card here for a bit..  I chucked it.. dosn't work with a dam on linux..
<pylunis> biovore: you sure? it's an integrated chip.
<pylunis> biovore: laptop, btw
<JEEB> I think I'll repeat my question: I'm on 9.04 and I'm having a problem with backing up my files from an NTFS partition to an USB HDD which is NTFS as well. I'm getting the "No space left on device" error. Should I build newer ntfs-3g or something like that?
<scorpy> well i just installed ubuntu se alongside windows on my laptop and it doesnt seem to be picking up a wifi connnection which is normally constant in my area
<biovore> yup..   same here.. dell E1705.  You can replace it on this laptop.
<pylunis> biovore: lucky bastard. well, any reason i couldn't just pull the latest fglrx from AMD's site?
<buttons840> when i select the share tab in properties, does anyone know where the sharing config is stored, i've looked in smb.conf but it makes no mention of the folder which i have shared using the GUI, but the folder is available for sharing
<biovore> pylunis: can give it a shot..  always did weird things for me..
<pylunis> biovore: well hell, here goes
<bhaskar_> pelmen: where do i get awesome
<scorpy> wireless lan 802.11b/g
<pelmen> bhaskar_: google it
<pelmen> "awesome wm"
<buttons840> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pelmen> hmm :)
<gartral> anyon have a samsung cameraphone?
<biovore> gartral: i910 here
<pelmen> bhaskar_: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<funalien> hello :) can you advise me how to listen to music in .cue image with linux players?
<biovore> funalien: .cue is a disk image.. not a media file..
<guinness> hi guys, how can i shared files between ubuntu and ubuntu using LAN?
<anr78> If I remove a repository from my /etc/apt/sources.list, how can I make sure all the packages from that repository are uninstalled?
<biovore> guinness: sftp/scp is the easiest..  apt-get install openssh-server on both sides..
<funalien> biovore, but windows users can listen with foobar
<gartral> biovore: mine says "SCH-U340"
<hrenos> hi guys
<biovore> guinness: in naultilus do a sftp://<username>@ipaddress:/home/<username>
<anr78> or, is there an apt-log where I can see the latest operations I have done?
<diddy> n2diy, I have a picture it works! xawtv works! *happy* But I don't have a sound. :(
<Barnabas> funalien : you need to mount the cue image
<grawity> biovore: .cue isn't even a disk image - it's more like an index for a separate .bin image - still many players support it.
<grawity> biovore, guinness: Correction: sftp://username@ipaddress/home/username
<Barnabas> funalien : it is probably a cd or dvd image
<guinness> biovore : more detail please
<funalien> Barnabas, now I'm going to try this. Thanks
<biovore> guinness: openssh is a secure shell / file transfer system.    you will need to install openssh-server on both systems..
<funalien> Barnabas, grawity it is an index file for flac
<cigano> hello
<cigano> kaka
<guinness> biovore : okay please wait
<ectospasm> biovore: you don't need openssh-server on the client system, unless the other side is connecting as a client as well
<Q_Continuum> Any simplier (or via GUI way) to disable the system "beep" in 9.04 besides: 'echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' ?
<biovore> ectospasm: true..
<dzitij> hi. i tried asking about this in #windows but noone was able to help. basically, i'm trying to disable vsync on windows vista, ati radeon hd3200 gfx card on a laptop
<haf1ztang> guys, i got a notice everything i want to boot to ubuntu
<dzitij> i heard there was some known issues with vsync on vista
<ectospasm> dzitij: this is #ubuntu
<dzitij> but i wasnt able to find any solutions
<haf1ztang> but i cant read it ..its only about 2sec..not enough time to read
<dzitij> ectospasm, obviously. but i figured someone here might happen to know about this issue
<haf1ztang> anyone hav idea how am i going to settle that
<ectospasm> dzitij: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<biovore> guinness: once you got it installed, you can go into nautilus and type "sftp://username@ipaddress:/home/username/" in the location bar and it should connect.
<funalien> Barnabas, grawity,  in that .cue file split time of every song is showed
<dzitij> ok
<amonxz_> hi everyone can someone explain me how to install ff 3.5.2 on intrepid by the tar.bz2 file?
<guinness> biovore : how can i know the ip addresss?
<grawity> amonxz_: I would suggest using the Ubuntuzilla tool, it does that for you.
<biovore> guinness: I ussually open a shell and type "ifconfig"
<amonxz_> ubuntuzilla never heard of it
<b3rz3rk3r> amonxz_, why not just use reps?
<Kelder> guinness: or you can go to whatismyip.com
<grawity> amonxz_: http://ubuntuzilla.sf.net/
<bhaskar_> http://pastebin.com/d219ee4bb  ::: somebody help me to get kde
<Kelder> localhost works too prolly
<FreshCure> has anyone been using projectM ?
<amonxz_> b3rz3rk3r: cuz is intrepid
<amonxz_> grawity: im on it
<grawity> funalien: I would suggest splitting the bug flac to a flac for each song...
<funalien> grawity, how can I do this?
<guinness> biovore : sth like 192.168.1.2 or else?
<homovitruvius> ema
<biovore> guinness: yeah.. thats looks about right for something on the backside of a internet router thing.
<biovore> guinness: need to know the ip of the machine your going to connect to.
<grawity> funalien: This page I found says: cp filename.flac filename-backup-just-in-case.flac; sudo apt-get install shntool; shntool split -f filename.cue -o flac filename.flac
<JEEB> Ok, alright. If you don't want to answer it's ok. I'm going to build NTFS-3G then. But _at least_ tell me if it's ok to do the default configure , make , make install magic to it or does Ubuntu need something specific?
<guinness> biovore : okay, what's next?
<biovore> guinness: once you know the IP's on both sides..
<funalien> grawity, thanks)
<biovore> guinness: open up nautilus (the file browser thing in gnome)
<wizz> can someone help me? i have lil trouble with my screen resolution.
<dehqan> good day every body , how can this error e fixed ?# ./install.sh --with-upek ldd: ./bin/fingerprintPAM/32bit/libpam_fingerprint.so*: No such file or directory
<grawity> JEEB: I just noticed your question, so ... Ubuntu includes ntfs-3g compiled in, AFAIK.(If nobody answers, it means either a) nobody knows, b) nobody noticed.)
<guinness> biovore : then?
<grawity> JEEB: So you should not have to build anything - just mount -t ntfs-3g etc.
<GuidMorrow> why won't freenode accept a SSL connection
<biovore> guinness: you see the location bar?
<guinness> biovore : yes
<gartral> how do i extract the photos froma camera phone that registers as a wireless modem?
<JEEB> grawity: don't NTFS partitions go by ntfs-3g by default? Also, I talked about building because the current version I use for mounting gives me No space left on device
<biovore> guinness: type this into it: sftp://<remote machines IP>
<wizz> i have trouble with screen resolution
<grawity> GuidMorrow: The current ircd, Hyperion, does not support SSL connections. But ircd-seven (currently under development) will. Further questions in #freenode, please.
<biovore> guinness: should prompt for some stuff..   and ask for a username/password
<bhaskar_> some body help me install kde
<amonxz_> grawity: the links for downloading dont work
<wizz> ubottu: screen resolution
<diddy> Anybody has an idea why I do not get a sound from my Pinnacle TV card? The picture is fine. I am using the program xawtv
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JEEB> Also, I know that people didn't notice, but I'd like to get this stuff backed up in 5-6 hours D:
<biovore> bhaskar_: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<JEEB> And I only repeated the question once
<wizz> JEEB: can i ask u something?
<JEEB> Sure, go ahead
<gwildor> diddy, last time i used a tv card... i had to goo audio out of tv card, to audio in of sound card.... and make sure my mixer settings were right.... did you check these things?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tox2ik> how do i close the netbobok-launcher?
<gwildor> you can use xkill
<bhaskar_> biovre bhaskar@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<bhaskar_> Reading package lists... Done
<bhaskar_> Building dependency tree
<bhaskar_> Reading state information... Done
<bhaskar_> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<bhaskar_> bhaskar@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot3> bhaskar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizz> why everybody deny me?
<b3rz3rk3r> hey ActionParsnip
<grawity> bhaskar_: It's kubuntu-desktop
<gwildor> or, use the menu to switch to regular desktop tox2ik
<wizz> HEEELLLPP!!!!!
<tox2ik> gwildor: hm yeah good idea
<biovore> bhaskar_: kde4-desktop?
<wizz> HELP|
<grawity> wizz: You have not asked your question yet.
<uuv> I'm trying to extract a .r00-.r45 -files (a multi file .rar-package), and i've installed unrar. When i double click a .r00 file it shows the archive correctly, but when i try to extract it it says it's complete but the file is nowhere. How can i fix this?
<Q_Continuum> I am doing 'su echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' and getting a 'Permission Denied' - is it file in use, or why is it rejecting me?
<JimmyJames> alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar con un tema Oracle/Apache ???????????????? GRAX :D
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<biovore> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JimmyJames> (join #ubuntu-es
<Cooldown> I have a bit of a problem with my ubuntu, not only my install but also my live cd.  Some of my text is showing up half white or all white instead of black, on several parts of the screen.  Lately its also started "blurring" out on top of that.  It happens randomly and the screen doesn't seem to be updating the way it should sometimes.   Anybody have any ideas?
<wizz> i has been, grawity.
<gwildor> uuv, you might need to refresh the directory that the rar files are in
<ActionParsnip> uuv: rar x filname.r00
<tox2ik> gwildor: but that killed the whole session lol
<grawity> wizz: All you said is that you have a video problem. That is not a question.
<guinness> biovore : wait, sth going wrong. i can't see the folder on the other computer, only my computer
<gwildor> tox2ik, then use the menu entry...
<grawity> Q_Continuum: I think 'su' probably doesn't work when the root account is locked (as is by default on ubuntu).
<JEEB> So, I ask - is there a ubuntu repository that has ntfs-3g that's newer than ntfs-3g 2009.2.1 external FUSE 27 - Third Generation NTFS Driver ?
<gwildor> tox2ik, preferences -> switch desktop mode
<biovore> guinness: put in the right IP address.. maybe you told it to connect to your self..
<JEEB> Because the changelog tells me that the 4.4 version would have fixed my problems
<grawity> Q_Continuum: Try using 'sudo -s' for a root shell.
<diddy> gwildor,  audio out of tv card, to audio in of sound card? Where is that setting?
<ActionParsnip> jeeb: there may be a ppa you can add somewhere
<bhaskar_> i dont unerstand it i wanted kde window like version as my frnd go BIOVRE: GRAVITY:
<gwildor> diddy, it was an actual cord i had to plug in.... on the back of the computer..
<diddy> gwildor, what must the mixer settings be like?
<JEEB> ActionParsnip: yes, I know - I just didn't want to install any random one so I asked here >_>
<gwildor> diddy, make sure audi oin is enabled and not muted....
<biovore> bhaskar_: what kde version was he running?
<gwildor> diddy, cant you link me to the card you have?!?
<uuv> Okay thanks, i did sudo apt-get install rar and it started working. THanks!
<Q_Continuum> grawity: I had tried sudo first, dunno why I did 'su command', same error.  sudo -s worked.  Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: the kubuntu-desktop package will install all you need, you will need to log off, change session type then log on
<haf1ztang> guys,
<diddy> gwildor: I can only see TV, comp and s-video at the back of my TV card.
<ActionParsnip> uuv: cool
<gwildor> diddy, what does the 'comp' plug look like?
<bhaskar_> biovre: i asked him to write u he will shortly write by name of abhishek
<haf1ztang> help me with my ubuntu pls. after i boot..then theres a msg..it more to an error but not enough time to read it..how am i going to solve it?
<rockguel> Hola
<jan__> Hi all!
<Cooldown> I know everyones prolly busy, but does someone have any ideas what could be wrong?
<diddy> gwildor, copy is a yellow ring and a metal pin is sticking out in the middle.
<rockguel> tengo una base de expansión de una pavilion
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: if you can ssh to the system you can read: dmesg | less
<grawity> haf1ztang: We can only help you if you tell us the _exact_ message you get.
<rockguel> trae mouse y teclado inalambricos, sirven con ubuntu?
<gwildor> haf1ztang, we need to know what it says. you can try pressing "print screen" when it is there
<diddy> gwildor, unfortunately I don't know what model it is. There is nothing on the card and was not able to find it out via lshw
<gwildor> diddy, sometimes it says on the card itself.
<biovore> bhaskar_: which ubuntu distro you running..  9.04 ?
<diddy> gwildor, http://pastebin.ca/1530732
<bhaskar_> biovre: he has got 4.2
<diddy> gwildor, there is nothing on the card.
<jan__> I have an encrypted /home partition on UbuntuStudio ...   I would like to reinstall Ubuntu (not UStudio) and would like to unencrypt it. Is that possible and how?
<wizz> OK. i was connecting my laptop to Projector, and I must synchronize its resolution to fit to the Projector. but when i retract it. my laptop resolution can't back to normal resolution
<bhaskar_> biovre yes the jaunty
<ActionParsnip> cooldown: did you md5 check the iso? did you verify the cd? have you tested your ram?
<JanHolbo> sorry had to change nick ....
<RagnarokAngel> I've got an issue with my sound jack on a toshiba Satellite A-135 running Jaunty and can't seem to figure out exactly what I need to do to fix it.
<biovore> bhaskar_: kde 4.2 is in the repos..
<RagnarokAngel> I know the issue is ALSA
<gwildor> diddy, #
<gwildor> product: SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder
<gwildor> #
<gwildor>                 vendor: Philips Semiconductors
<FloodBot3> gwildor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwildor> oops, sorry guys.
<JanHolbo> Does anybody know about encryption of /home ?
<bhaskar_> biovre: http://pastebin.com/d24882a34
<Cooldown> ActionParsnip: No I didn't md5 the iso, I verified it when it burned, and I interrupted a ram test earlier and was going to start it again later.  Is that the possible cause?
<abhishek> i have version 4.2
<ActionParsnip> janholbo: i never bothered. to me its asking for problems
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: youd have to encrypt the whole partition
<RagnarokAngel> but putting in the latest PPA didn't fix it, and there is some sort of patch that I have no idea how to apply.
<Flimflam> hi
<abhishek> kde version 4.2
<grawity> tox2ik: It is possible to only encrypt $HOME.
<wizz> grawty: my monitor resolution won't back to normal, after i retract it from the Projector. my normal resolution is 1280 x 800
<gwildor> diddy, id start with googeling   :      saa7134/saa7135hl sound linux
<sharperguy> Is there any way I can share an external drive on the network using the same GUI as for attached devices? It doesn't show up in the right click menu or properties.
<tox2ik> grawity: using what exactly?
<gwildor> wizz, did you try doing it manually from the preferences?
<biovore> bhaskar_: apt-get update
<grawity> tox2ik: encfs. And a PAM module to auto-decrypt it.
<JanHolbo> tox2ik: I've done so already while installing UbuntuStudio from the DVD
<wizz> yes. i did it.
<ActionParsnip> sharpeguy: you can share the mount point using samba
<diddy> gwildor, thx. I will have a look
<bhaskar_> biovre
<JanHolbo> tox2ik: now I would like to unencrypt it
<wizz> grawity: yes. i had do it.
<RagnarokAngel> does anyone have some experience messing with ALSA?
<bhaskar_> biovre: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
<bhaskar_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bhaskar_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bhaskar_> bhaskar@ubuntu:~$
<gwildor> wizz, you may need to restart X... i had that problem when i hooked up an external monitor
<FloodBot3> bhaskar_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: how come? is it slow?
<gwildor> bhaskar_, sudo apt-get update
<biovore> bhaskar_: sudo apt-get update
<biovore> bhaskar_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kd4-desktop
<biovore> bhaskar_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<JanHolbo> tox2ik: I would like to reinstall to Ubuntu (not UStudio)
<ActionParsnip> sharpeguy: i think nautilus has an interface to this. i personally edit /etc/samba/smb.conf you will need to run: sudo apt-get install samba
<gwildor> bhaskar_, "permission" denied almost always means you need sudo, well i guess always
<grawity> biovore, bhaskar_: I told you, it's called kubuntu-desktop
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: if you want to wipe the whole disk then there is no point unencrypting it?
<JanHolbo> I want to keep the data on my /home
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: just save the files you need and reinstall, no?
<FreshCure> has anyone got subspace/continuum to work with wine ?
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: can you access them now?
<ActionParsnip> freshcure: check the appdb
<wizz> grawity: when i wanna choose back to my normal resolution. option of 1280 X 800is not appear. it's not normal. is it?
<Cooldown> ActionParsnip: No I didn't md5 the iso, I verified it when it burned, and I interrupted a ram test earlier and was going to start it again later.  Is that the possible cause?
<FreshCure> k
<JanHolbo> tox2ik: it's 120 GB worth of files ...   I have nowhere to put them atm
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: i see
<JanHolbo> tox2ik: I have access to them
<ActionParsnip> janholbo: could just restore from backup
<biovore> grawity: that works as well..  hes having depenceny issues for some reason..
<ipatrol6010> How do you make a bash script, give it root authority, and make run on startup without showing the terminal?
<wizz> grawity: how to restart X?
<diddy> gwildor: I think I might have found some solution: I tried sudo rmmod tda9887 but it is telling me the module is in use so I can not unload it.
<grawity> ipatrol6010: 1) you write it; 2) you cannot; 3) just add it to startup.
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: tbh im quite blank on the subject
<bhaskar_> gravity: i am confused.just help me by command and command so that i have k ubunto install in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: add it to /etc/rc.local
<grawity> bhaskar_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<biovore> diddy: lsmod and look to see what modules are using that module you want to remove..
<ipatrol6010> But my script needs root authority
<JanHolbo> The only option I see right now is to make the partition smaller make a new partition, copy some files resize, rinse and repeat ....
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Why, exactly?
<Pupeno> Does Wubi work on Windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: put the script in /usr/bin and it will be universally availa ble
<JanHolbo> ActionParsnip: I have no access to that kind of space atm
<grawity> Pupeno: Yes.
<ipatrol6010> Because the command needs root authority to work
<gwildor> diddy, is that the module your card uses?....
<grawity> ipatrol6010: _What_ command?
<ipatrol6010> Gimme a sec...
<diddy> gwildor, yes
<homovitruvius> diddy: I've found this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html. I'm following your struggle because I'm also looking for a TV capture card.
<gwildor> diddy, and why do you want to remove it?
<biovore> Pupeno: In theory it should.. but no guarenties.. do at your own risk..
<tox2ik> JanHolbo: try in #ubuntustudio
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: /etc/rc.local is owned by root so anything it does will have full system access
<bhaskar_> http://pastebin.com/d6d0cb761  gravity, biovore, gwildor:
<JanHolbo> thanks tox2ik didn't know they had their own channel
<ipatrol6010> mount -t vboxsf Shared '/mnt'
<gwildor> bhaskar_, just say yes
<diddy> gwildor: I found this problem solution (no sound/sorry it is in Geman): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134
<gwildor> diddy, i cant read german, sorry
<Mems_> hello
<Mems_> :)
<ipatrol6010> Parsnip: But first I need to use the gksudo nautilis command to place the script there?
<diddy> gwildor: That is OK, there are the commands listed. I will try to remove the module first
<ActionParsnip> !hi | mems
<ubottu> mems: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RagnarokAngel> why is alsa so difficult...
<Mems_> i need a little help
 * grawity wonders where has he seen ernetas`d's nick.
<ipatrol6010> Testing...
<ipatrol6010> How do you open Emacs?
<Mems_> i just download the iso , and burn it
<Mems_> from torrent
<grawity> ipatrol6010: 1) Install emacs.
<gwildor> diddy, as someone said erlier, lsmos     see what is using the module...
<ActionParsnip> ragnarockangel: depends on the soundcard. i think alsa is brilliant
<haf1ztang> gwildor: are u sure i can print screen while the system boot?
<Mems_> and when i start to setup
<biovore> bhaskar_: what happens if you try "sudo apt-get install awk"
<bhaskar_> gwildor: are u playing it didnt work i hve y all over terminal
<Mems_> it give me an error
<ipatrol6010> There's an emacs folder, but it won't run
<biovore> bhaskar_: what happens if you try "sudo apt-get install ark"
<Mems_> Error Read From CD
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Ubuntu doesn't come with emacs by default (only nano, vi, and Gedit)
<gwildor> haf1ztang, OH...system boot... i assumed you meant when x was loading.
<diddy> homovitruvius, thx. That links very interesting
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: run it from terminal is one way
<RagnarokAngel> ActionParsnip: My sound jack doesn't recognize and I have no idea how to apply the patch for it.
<ipatrol6010> Is there a GNOME frontend for Emacs?
<anr78> Is it pysdm that makes my Mac/Win partitions be located and mounted automatically?
<biovore> ipatrol6010: sudo apt-get install emacs
<haf1ztang> gwildor: after i choose OS in the grub..then a msg comes out..
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: you can use: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<unitxt_> Ubuntu 9.04 will not respond to ctrl-d (for example, if I have a web server running like 'ruby script/server' when i run Jack 'jackd -d alsa' or whatever)...I instead have to alt-f4 out of the terminal...crashing the terminal each time. This has been this way ever since i install ubuntu. Is this a known bug or something?
<bhaskar_> biovore:http://pastebin.com/d66f1175a
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: put it above the exit line
<bhaskar_> it didnt work
<Besogon> What dir is used to install any programs /usr or /usr/local?
<gwildor> haf1ztang, sorry, we cant help without knowing what the message is
<grawity> Besogon: Usually, programs from repository go to /usr/bin
<haf1ztang> gwildor: i think im going to use my hp camera
<grawity> Besogon: Programs you compile from sources go to /usr/local/bin
<gwildor> haf1ztang, that will work
<grawity> Besogon: /bin and /sbin are reserved for important system apps.
<ipatrol6010> The Emacs command is working
<Besogon> grawity: thanks
<gwildor> unitxt_, ctrl-d closes a terminal for me...what are you expecting
<haf1ztang> gwildor: other than that?
<RagnarokAngel> is this error message from modprobe normal?
<wizz> grawity: how to restart X?
<lolek> hi there,
<ActionParsnip> besoon: usr/bin is where the binary will go. much of the app will be in other locations
<gwildor> haf1ztang, lol, a different camera :P
<haf1ztang> gwildor: lol!
<RagnarokAngel> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<wizz>  hi lolek!
<lolek> i've got a problem with brihtness on my lappie it's equipped with intel gma 945gme...
<lolek> wizz: hi
<unitxt_> ctrl-d doesn't close a terminal for me though, i have force it to close, crashing it.
<wizz> any problem, lolek?
<lolek> the problem is that neither the function keys, nor xbacklight is working...
<ActionParsnip> ragnarockangel: add .conf to the end of the filename
<GuidMorrow> got any ideas? how do I run a game like "The Sims 2" on a system like this?
<mook_> hey linux gold you around bud ?
<gwildor> unitxt_, are you wanting it closed..... maybe im confused...whats wrong witht eh x in the corner?
<gwildor> lolek, there is a gnome panel applet..
<ActionParsnip> guldmorrow: check the wine appdb also check if the game devs have made a linux installer
<lolek> gwildor: well yep, it is.. and it's not working
<mook_> ok whats the command to find out what videocard im running with out cracking the case to look
<GuidMorrow> ?
<lolek> mook_: lspci | grep -i vga
<th0r> unitxt_: try 'exit'
<billenium> Is Ubuntu dev team actually aiming for a 10 second boot?
<mykola> mook_: lspci | grep -i vga
<gwildor> lolek, maybe a power setting issue?... you may have it reduced there?!?!
<RagnarokAngel> ActionParsnip: I have two files named Alsa-base and Alsa-base.conf -- is it just saying I need to delete the one without .conf?
<mykola> damn ninjad
<ipatrol6010> Why must all sorts of stuff be done from the command line? Why can't a GUI be used for nearly everything?
<mook_> ty ty
<anr78> Ubuntu finds my HFS+ partition, but it is not in /etc/fstab. Is it in another config file? I need to make it mount automatically.
<gwildor> ipatrol6010, you didnt write the gui tool yet
<mykola> ipatrol6010: because nobody likes clicking 1000000 to do something they could do in 1 line
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution.
<lolek> gwildor: well no, i can set the brightness without any problem in bios, but after ubuntu start i can't change it ...
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Linux is based on Unix.
<ActionParsnip> ragnarockangel: i wouldnt delete any, try renaming instead
<gwildor> lolek, i meant ubuntu power settings
<mook_> wierd nothin pops up
<GuidMorrow> wish it would stop asking for my pw
<RagnarokAngel> ActionParsnip: one of them is blank -- the one w/out a .conf at the end
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: the gui doesnt give as much power as the terminal
<mykola> mook_: srry, sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<ipatrol6010> It's because the gearheads are fine with the CLI, but I dspise it
<lolek> gwildor: well maybe, i dunno, but it's weird problem.. i found that there are some bugs reported in the launchpad.. but.. well
<grawity> ipatrol6010: It is just recently that they started trying to be noob-friendly. But the primary target of Linux, and other Unix-based OSes, is still servers and computer-literate people.
<mykola> mook_: OR just sudo lscpi and scroll through the list
<dbugger> Can someone tell me how to set up Evolution so that stay always in sync with my gmail?
<gwildor> lolek, well, it might have to do with those bugs....
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Ubuntu attempts to be newbie-friendly, but remember - someone has to _write_ those GUIs.
<th0r> ipatrol6010: you came to OUR party...you are welcome to leave if you don't like it
<ActionParsnip> mook_: sudo lshw -C display    will also work
<csudsu> is there a force/ignore error command for apt-get? im dumping a huge list of remove xx package and want it to not stop on missing package/deps
<lolek> lolek: i found that the guy that posted the bug, posted of course an alternate command to change the brightness ... i tried it.. but even that
<mykola> grawity: lol... ubuntu is definitely NOT for servers :)
<grawity> dbugger: Basically, create an IMAP account in Evolution.
<gwildor> lolek, make another post..
<grawity> mykola: There is Ubuntu Server. But I was talking about Linux in general.
<ipatrol6010> Ubuntu should increase its mainstream appeal by writing more GUI programs and reducing dependance on the terminal
<mykola> grawity: no matter how much wikipedia lies at you ;)
<lolek> gwildor: well even with that (let's call it workaround), i couldn't get it working.. ;/
<grawity> ipatrol6010: It _is_ doing so.
<grawity> mykola: I have actually used Ubuntu Server. (I prefer Debian though.)
<gwildor> ipatrol6010, you are free to write as many gui programs as you would like.
<mykola> ipatrol6010: you're missing the point though. even if there was a GUI, alot of people would still use the command line
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: as you use linux you will see how limiting the gui is to get real things done
<lolek> gwildor: well i hoped i will got it working without that...
<kasia> .,././,.
<csudsu> debians a blast until i forget that you can't just -single it
<ipatrol6010> WIndows and Mac never need the terminal to do anything
<mykola> ipatrol6010: like the newly created gui for adding apt sources... requires like 7 clicks instead of copy/pasting 2 lines
<dbugger> grawity, the this is, I dont want the web-inbox to be emptied when I load all the new mails, but I want that if I erase one in evolution, it also erases in the web inbox
<mook_> thanks guys i got the info i  needed
<dbugger> I dont know how to achieve that
<mook_>  RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<biovore> bhaskar_: not aw, ark
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Windows is a completely different OS than Linux. Don't compare them.
<RagnarokAngel> ipatrol: that isn't entirely true. I don't see how you can ping in windows without the terminal...
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: also, irc is text based so it is extremely logical to give command based help
<gwildor> ipatrol6010, actually... they do have them... and they both are more powerfull than thr gui program.
<mykola> ipatrol6010: there's a windows power shell that experienced admins use all the time
<gwildor> ipatrol6010, it would be much faster for you to learn something, than for someone else to write everything you want.
<grawity> ipatrol6010: It is *only* *recently* that the *Ubuntu* project started trying to create a friendly Linux distribution. And they are still trying to do so. They are creating many GUI tools.
<ipatrol6010> Well I applaud them for doing so
<mook_> wow the driver is not listed lol
<psi-jack> Oi
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: if you get into powershell you will find large numbers of systems and even local settings easy to use
<mykola> mook_: :(
<ipatrol6010> Back in a byte
<mook_> yeah my thoughts exacly sadly
<psi-jack> So, so far, I've made 4 Ubuntu CD's and none of them seem to be working. This is starting to get very very old. heh
<sere> a question
<gwildor> psi-jack, what is your hardware?...
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Windows was *created* for desktop uses. Unix was created for server uses. Further discussion on #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you.
<csudsu> psi-jack get different discs?
<sere> it's said ubuntu is debian for ladies
<RagnarokAngel> Where do the ALSA config files reside?
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: do the iso's you downloaded pass md5 check?
<sere> is that true?
<GuidMorrow> wth!
<grawity> sere: For Linux newbies.
<csudsu> ubuntu is debian for moms
<jlabomb> sometimes my USB 2.0 seems slow and sometimes it is really fast
<biovore> sere: haha..  thats a good one..  :-)
<grawity> ActionParsnip: And SHA1, don't forget that.
<diddy> gwildor, I found the manual for my TV card online. There is a picture of the card in it and I am 100% sure that this is the one I have: ftp://ftp.pinnaclesys.de/Manual/MediaCenter%20V.3/PCTV110i_EN.pdf
<wizz> my resolution can't back to normal after i remove it from the projector which i must synchronize it with the projector resolution first. can someone help me?
<Keiffer> do you know why ESPEAK is not working in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sere: not at all, ubuntu is just another debian based linux distro
<gwildor> wizz, restart X
<ipatrol6010> How do you instruct a script to run another script?
<anr78> gah. why is my Macintosh HD not in /etc/fstab, but in the sidepane of Nautilus? What kind of black magic is this??
<diddy> gwildor, I think I have to connect an internal sound card cable.
<grawity> ipatrol6010: The same way you instruct it to run any program.
<mook_> cant i install that driver into wine for games ????? i found the driver but its for windows wonder if i can toss it in under wine ???
<ipatrol6010> How?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: i think its   exec
<biovore> anr78: Userspace file system
<wizz> how to do it gwildor?
<grawity> anr78: Nautilus with gnome-volume-manager has automounting.
<gwildor> diddy, aha...that may be.... mine was external...
<sere> I need a debian based distro for ladies
<ipatrol6010> testing...
<gwildor> wizz, the easy way in ubuntu.........restart :P
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip, csudsu, gwildor: Well, the system being installed into is a Intel Pentium 4 2.8 with 4gb RAM (3gb-Visible), 6 HDD's and 2 DVD's, (1 of which is a writer).
<ActionParsnip> mook_: wine doesnt need windows drivers installing
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Well how do you run any program from a script?
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: The md5sum was never accurate to say 100% the same thing each time, which was annoying.
<gwildor> psi-jack, try burning slower...
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: doesnt matter, did you check the iso before burning?
<mook_> hmm on but i need the driver for this video card then and im sure dell does not have it
<Pupeno> I've installed Ubuntu with wubi on win7, it finished silently, no "installed successfully" screen or anything, and then restarting I don't get any menus, any ideas?
<csudsu> psi-jack is the disc not working or is it a hardware issue, burn slower, use different discs, check the consistency of the disc at the install prompt, etc
<anr78> biovore: grawity: ok. so if I want it to mount automatically I will need to add an /etc/fstab-line?
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: if the md5 test fails, the image is bad
<wizz> i had restart it many times, but i found nothing. it doesn't work
<jlabomb> sometimes my USB 2.0 seems slow and sometimes it is really fast
<biovore> anr78: you can.. yes
<psi-jack> Where is the URL to download Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate, directly and not via torrent?
<grawity> anr78: Actually the opposite.
<anr78> biovore: but it sounds like you think I should not?
<unitxt_> gwildor: for example, if created a rails app ,then issued the command 'ruby script/server' it'll start web brick. If I wanted to shutdown webbrick I have need to issue 'Ctrl-C to shutdown server'. This does not work as the terminal insists on stay up (the process does). Instead I have to close it by clicking the 'x' at the top of the terminal. This should not happen as the terminal should recognice ctrl-c.
<ipatrol6010> How do you open nautilis with root privilages?
<wizz> gwildor: i ha restart it many times. but nothing work.
<grawity> anr78: If the drive is in fstab, then Nautilus automounter will _not_ handle it.
<grawity> ipatrol6010: gksudo nautilus
<bhaskar_> i need help some body help me http://pastebin.com/d14b23184
<ActionParsnip> ipaterol6010: gksudo nautilus
<gwildor> unitxt_, yes, ctrl-c should work...you were asking ctrl-d....
<ipatrol6010> There was the mistake! I misspelled it
<grawity> anr78: If it's an internal HD, you should add it to fstab though.
<anr78> grawity: so if I do not add a line it will mount automatically? :D
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: you can avoid that by using tab
<mykola> ipatrol6010: why do you want a root nautilus shell?
<grawity> anr78: Yes. If it's not in fstab, Nautilus will auto-mount it.
<ipatrol6010> What's tab?
<mykola> tab is a button on your keyboard
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: What's annoying about it is I'd downloaded it straight to a solid state USB 500gb HDD, and it still wasn't md5sum'ing the same.
<mykola> it autocompletes commands
<gwildor> ip-hunter, its a button on your keyboard
<grawity> mykola: read up - he's the one complaining about not having a GUI for everything.
<anr78> grawity: it is not in /etc/fstab, but I want it automounted, so then I will add a line. thanks
<ActionParsnip> mykola: its good for copying files to locations the user has no write access to
<gwildor> oops ip-hunter
<mykola> grawity: i know, and i'm trying to get him to use the cli :)
<grawity> anr78: Is it an internal disk?
<mykola> ActionParsnip: so is the sudo cp command :)
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, also sudo mv
<ActionParsnip> mykola: i know but some user like gui
<anr78> grawity: yes. I have an OSX/Ubuntu dual boot, and want Ubuntu to mount my OSX-partition
<grawity> mykola: You're welcome. I have already maxed out my newbie quota for today.
<mykola> ActionParsnip: i know that... but you gotta grow up some day :)
<psi-jack> So now I'm re-downloading 8.04.3 Alternate, on a completely different system entirely.
<grawity> anr78: Then you should add it to fstab with the 'auto' option.
<mykola> grawity: O.o
<psi-jack> cdrecord -v /dev/sr0 options=burnfree ubuntu.iso  --- How do I set the speed, slower in wodim/cdrecord?
<ActionParsnip> mykola: i use cli more than gui for filemanagement as well as dvd burning and cd ripping. gui is only for web  b rowsing here
<grawity> mykola: So please continue tryign to switch that dude to CLI.
<Celtic> Ok guys, I am new to Ubuntu.  Just installed over my Vista.  Can anyone tell me why my computer seems to be glitchy.  It's like im lagging when going between windows or when scrolling or going through the menus.
<grawity> anr78: Mostly it's like this. If it's an internal one, best to place it in fstab - as you probably will never need to change the entry.
<mykola> grawity: heh... it's nigh hopeless... but i have fun trying :D
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: could try wodim
<gwildor> Celtic, probably not the correct graphics card driver.... or you can just turn off 3d stuffs
<grawity> anr78: If it's an external one - best to let Nautilus handle it automatically.
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: cdrecord is wodim now, so, yeah.
<gwildor> uh oh
<anr78> grawity: yep. thanks.
<A[D]minS> how i can upgrade virt-manager to latest release to be able to mount physical devices because 0.6.1 dose not support this option
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: I'd done this on my system I was trying to reinstall on, but now I'm having to use my database server that also has a CDRW drive.
<wizz> gwildor: you know, UBUNTU have 4 standard resolution. now i just have 3. one of them was gone, which is 1280 x 800
<Celtic> How would I check the graphics card driver and such?
<A[D]minS> any advise ?
<A[D]minS> !virt-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virt-manager
<ipatrol6010> If I add a shbang to a text file, will it be recognized as a script?
<mykola> ipatrol6010: depends on what you put after the shabang
<__theIdiotBox> c ya guys
<haf1ztang> gwildor: im back..u may check this http://imagebin.org/59753
<grawity> ipatrol6010: Only if you also give it the "executable" bit (chmod +x, and such)
<ipatrol6010> After it I will put a valid script
<^linux^> hey all I need help making my ntfs partition -ro in partition I only have parted to work with .....
<mykola> ipatrol6010: /bin/bash for bash scripts, /usr/bin/python for pythong, etc
<FloridaGuy> how do i get usb to work in virtualbox
<grawity> ipatrol6010: #!/bin/bash AND make it executable.
<musikgoat> ipatrol6010: mykola means the path to the shell
<ipatrol6010> chmod +x ?
<gwildor> haf1ztang, you would need a bios upgrade...that may or may not fix it
<^linux^> I already tried droppign to root using gksu nautilus but cannot change anything because of ro
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: its #!/bin/bash   and yes. you will need to chmod +x  it
<ipatrol6010> chmod +x ?
<lolek> ipatrol6010: yes...
<lolek> ipatrol6010: chmod +x filename
<RagnarokAngel> Geez, why is messing with ALSA so much like beating my own face into a wall...
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: marks it as executable
<haf1ztang> gwildor: bios update? can u guide me?
<ipatrol6010> stupid keyboard?
<mykola> ipatrol6010: to give it executable
<gwildor> haf1ztang, check your computer manufacturer website.
<ipatrol6010> testing...
<mook_> ok i think i fiound the right driver for ubuntu now i just need to install it
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: otherwise its only a text file
<grawity> ipatrol6010: In Nautilus, check the "execute" checkbox on script properties.
<mykola> ipatrol6010: if you aren't too afraid of learning about permissions, do a "man chmod"
<^linux^> ntfs partition mounts in ro how do I -ro without redoing partition I only got access to parted..
<haf1ztang> gwildor: ok then? what do i need to do?
<gwildor> mook_, insmod module
<psi-jack> So yeah, how do you use wodim to burn at a slower speed? like 8x?
<mykola> ipatrol6010: you will "probably" want to chmod all of your scripts to 750 or 755
<gwildor> haf1ztang, go to your computers area of the site... type in bios upgrade... directions will be there
 * ^linux^ screams at top of lungs
<^linux^> :)
<mook_>  yeah but i gotta finish dloading it its on slow ips lol
<davi-lima> Hi! Would anyone help me getting a Philips SPA 5200 USB soundspeakers to work under Ubuntu? dmesg sees it but it doesn't seem to load the drivers.
<haf1ztang> gwildor: will it effect my vista?
<unitxt_> hmm, seems like it might have something to do with n_tty_read()
<psi-jack> I'll have the ubuntu-8.04-alternate iso in 3 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: you can remount it with better options. make sure you use:  rw,user,uid=1000
<^linux^> action* I only have parted umount & mount option I have to do it in terminal
<kevdog> I need a netbook recommendation
<ipatrol6010> Will http://paste.ubuntu.com/253801/ work?
<^linux^> oops lol hows that damn tab thing work again :P
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: best way. umount it then mount it again using those options
<haf1ztang> gwildor: i got dualboot. so, will it effect my vista?
<gwildor> no..
<gwildor> will prob make vista better
<mook_>  this is whare im at now just fyi
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^ make sure you also specify    -t ntfs-3g
<haf1ztang> oic
<mook_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ipatrol6010> Will http://paste.ubuntu.com/253801/ work?
<psi-jack> OKay, for wodim, is it expecting speed=8x or speed=8?
<^linux^> !tab *action* so mount -t ntfs then what?? I do the rw,userid=1000 after the /media/hda2??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haf1ztang> gwildor: so i need to upgrade my bios right?
<gwildor> haf1ztang, yes
<gwildor> haf1ztang, assuming your computer maker has a bios upgrade that will fix itl... if not, you are stuck with the error
<mook_>  its at 55% be right back mabe you can walk me throught this
<ipatrol6010> My question?
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<haf1ztang> gwildor: but that will not effect my system right?
<psi-jack> !wodim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<gwildor> haf1ztang, it will make it better.... unless you mess up..
<psi-jack> !cdrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord
<psi-jack> The bot fails.
<haf1ztang> gwildor: one more thing. how sure you are that it will solve that probs?
<^linux^> action it failed
<^linux^> where I put the stupid rw,user,id=1000??
<gwildor> haf1ztang, well, the error is telling me that it is the problem....like i said, it will only be fixed if you computer maker has fixed it....i dont have your computer
<xiong> when i want to duplicate a file in nautilus, i must 'copy' the file, then 'paste' it -- this gives me a copy with '(copy)' embedded in the filename -- i have two gripes -- one, why no 'duplicate' command? -- two, why do i have to choose 'rename' immediately? -- why not assume that i'll want to edit the duplicate's filename?
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: sudo umount /media/hda2; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 -t ntfs-3g -o user,rw,uid=1000
<^linux^> I am doing mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 te nthe rw,user,uid=1000
<^linux^> im in root terminal already
<^linux^> oh -o u idd not say -o :P
<^linux^> ok I try that
<^linux^> did*
<jenom> hi there
<gwildor> xiong, where have you ever seen a 'duplicate' command?... and why would we assume you would want 2 copies of the same file, in the same place...
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: if you type the word action then press tab, it will autocomplete my name
<^linux^> oh yeah
<^linux^> ActionParsnip, there is the damn tab thing :P thx
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: np bro
<anr78> Is there a way to find out how Nautilus mounts my drive so I can copy the options and stuff to my /etc/fstab?
<wwalker> I do very little audio.  a friend is using ubuntu.  what CD ripper comes with ubuntu?
<haf1ztang> gwildor: splash noapic nolapic irqfixup <- how about this? i added this into the grub/menu.lst
<psi-jack> Alrighty then. Love how people just answer a few things, then when you ask for clarification, you're completely ignored thereafter. ;)
<gwildor> xiong, and you have to rename the file immediatly, because there cannot be two files with the same name.
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: I'm on a G1 phone so tab doesnt work
<gwildor> haf1ztang, that will only HIDE the error... not make it fixed
<amaurea> How do I get the state of all keyboard keys in X11?
<haf1ztang> gwildor: o ok gwildor
<xiong> gwildor, mac os 9 has a 'duplicate' (duplicate file) command in Finder -- and i routinely duplicate files before editing them -- then i rename the copy 'w1', 'w2', etc.
<haf1ztang> gwildor: thanks for ur info btw
<Mattaspads> hi i don't get to install java on my computer 9.04 any tips?
<^linux^> I do not havre ntfs-3g :P
<^linux^> but it mounted thx
<gwildor> xiong, if they are copies of the same file (exaclty the same thing) why does it matter which you rename?
<^linux^> lets see fi I can access rw now
<gwildor> Mattaspads, how have you tried to install?
<yoyoned> Mattaspads: what error do you get
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ipatrol6010> How do you make a symbolic link?
<Guest41932> hi can someone show me how to re-enable the networkmanager
<Mattaspads> there is alot of java packages gwildor but none of them works when i need the java to get into my netbank
<xiong> gwildor, it doesn't matter which -- but i do need to rename at once, since '(copy)' is not to my liking
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: ln -s item destination
<yoyoned> ipatrol6010: ls -s /path/to/target /paht/to/link
<wwalker> ipatrol6010: man ln    (ln -s target_path link_path
<jenom> hi i need to install a never version of mingw instead of the one in the repository. do i need to compile it myself then or is there somewhere a deb with the newer version. the one from 9.10 has the right version but the mingw-runtime does not match the mingw-core. thx
<ipatrol6010> Is there a GUI way of doing that?
<sdv00> can someone show me how to re-enable the networkmanager?
<^linux^> even with remount its read only even in gksu ????
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: not that i am aware of
<ipatrol6010> Like a shortcut (Windows) or ailias (Mac)
<^linux^> ActionParsnip, failed with error ^~^
<gwildor> Mattaspads, hold on..
<FreshCure> hey how come I cant get sound in Abuse ?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: a symlink is far more powerful than a windows shortcut
<yoyoned> ipatrol6010: you can do it in nautalis.
<Mattaspads> i will gwildor
<haf1ztang> gwildor: how about updating the bios? will it works?
<^linux^> ActionParsnip,  its still read only ??
<xiong> gwildor, indeed i'd be happiest if i could just change nautilus' default behavior, so that when i duplicated a file, it would automatically rename it with 'oldname wXX.txt', where XX is the next available integer
<Journeyman> where can i get the most up-to-date java deb?
<ipatrol6010> yoyned:HOw?
<Journeyman> there seems to be an exploit in the older one
<yoyoned> ipatrol6010: copy then edit/make link
<azexian> hi, I'd like to be able to use page-up as a shortcut key but I can't map it in the standard program because I get an error, is there anyway I can bypass this?
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^: because you dont have nts-3g installed
<gwildor> Mattaspads, try apt-get install sun-java-bin sun-java-plugin
<^linux^> heh well being 5.10 I cannt install it yet
<ipatrol6010> Figured it out
<^linux^> I am buring xubuntu now Just tring to get drivers for customer
<gwildor> haf1ztang, ONLY if your computer company has made an update that fixes the prolem... i DO NOT have your computer.
<rittyan1> Hi all. A question: does ubuntu-netbook-remix use standard ubuntu repos? What I don't like about precompiled distros is that repos are slow on new versions (as a developer I need fresh stuff) and if netbook remix uses separate repos then it is way behind
<sdv00> can someone show me how to re-enable the networkmanager???
<ActionParsnip> ^linux^ then you need to compile it. otherwise you are stuck
<erUSUL> sdv00: how did you disabled it ?
<ipatrol6010> How do I keep the terminal running, but make it disappear?
<yoyoned> ipatrol6010: makeing a link is one of the many examples of things that are easier in terminal
<shawncm217> i've googled a little. what's the timeline for ubuntu officially updating to FF 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> rittyan1: yes. its still ubuntu and uses standard repos
<sdv00> erUSUL: I killed the process in terminal
<erUSUL> !ff35 | shawncm217
<ubottu> shawncm217: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rittyan1> ActionParsnip: thank you! gonna download and install :)
<erUSUL> sdv00: launch it again
<babyshambles> biovore : it's me guinness. just wanna say thank you, i'm now able to move my files from my netbook to desktop (3 hrs to go. LOL)
<sdv00> erUSUL: was testing aircrack-ng :O
<sdv00> erUSUL: how?
<ActionParsnip> shawncm217: its in the official repos. its a seperate app in jaunty but an upgrade in karmic
<^linux^> damn it I did not wanan run back to the shop to put it on flash & have to run back ehre if it fails ...
<ipatrol6010> How do I keep the terminal running while making it disappear?
<^linux^> well thx neway ActionParsnip
<Mattaspads> gwildor: the terminal could not find the package sun-java-bin
<erUSUL> sdv00: nm-applet ? log out / log in cycle ?
<Glyn> My ubuntu is having graphic problems. How do I boot into low graphics mode?
 * ^linux^ screams bloody murder & leaves
<yoyoned> ipatrol6010: what do you mean make is disapear
<sdv00> erUSUL: ok thx
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: minimise it like in windows
<gwildor> Mattaspads, it will probably be easier to google: ubuntu install java
<ipatrol6010> So the terminal process keep running but so that the terminal window is no longer visible either on screen or in the bar
<erUSUL> Mattaspads: is sun-java6-jre (or jdk for development)
<erUSUL> !java | Mattaspads
<ubottu> Mattaspads: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ipatrol6010> How can I make it do that?
<denialh> place a "&" after your command, ipatrol6010
<bhaskar_> i dint get kde installed i am frustated
<NoFeaR> « Bilgisizler Arasýnda Bilgi Elde Etmeye çalýþan, ölüler Arasýndaki Diriye Benzer » NoFeaR ™
<gwildor> erUSUL, thanks, im not too handy with the bot :P
<Glyn> My ubuntu is having graphic problems. How do I boot into low graphics mode?
<erUSUL> ipatrol6010: use « nohup command »  or screen
<anr78> I try manually mounting my hfs+ partition from a line in /etc/fstab, but get a message about "read only filesystem". when nautilus mounts it, I can read just fine :-(
<lopes> boa tarde
<GPL> ipatrol6010: i suggest you use avant window navigator, and use Terminal applet, that way you can access it easily
<ipatrol6010> If i place & and then close the terminal, will it still run?
<erUSUL> !br | lopes
<ubottu> lopes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<GPL> ipatrol6010:  yes it ll still run
<denialh> I think it does
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol6010: it will always be in the bar. you can use tilda instead and it will drop from above like the tilda console in half-life or wolfenstein3D
<erUSUL> ipatrol6010: no; you need nohup
<lopes> ok
<psi-jack> Well, time to see if THIS burn works. grr
<gwildor> GL!
<Glyn> Anybody: I need help with some graphics card issues
<Pr0nad> /# grub-install /dev/sda
<Pr0nad> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ActionParsnip> glyn: wassup
<gwildor> psi-jack, in the past, i have had to make some bios changes....before ubunt (any linux) will boot
<Pr0nad> Am i fucked now?
<Mattaspads> ubottu: i get too much errors ? dont understand, maybe you could help me by remote desktop?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> pr0nad: no, just watch your language and review grub
<lolek> gwildor: you still there?
<gwildor> i am
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pr0nad
<ubottu> pr0nad: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Glyn> ActionParsnip: I'm having issues booting into Ubuntu. I tried the xfix command and now all I see is my background image tiled against the background, but nothing else.
<lolek> gwildor: i found something odd...
<lolek> gwildor: the backlight_control is set to: combination..
<azexian> I would like to make my global next song key page up, I cannot do this through keyboard shortcuts because page-up is a reserved key, can I by-pass this somehow?
<lolek> gwildor: the gnome applet is changin the value of backlight while i'm moving the scroll
<gwildor> even when it isnt focused?
<lolek> gwildor: and it's changing here: xrandr --verbose | grep -i backlight
<Pr0nad> ActionParsnip, problem is, already did a reboot and dont have the energy to move around my monitor. Also i did grub-install before hand but it returned with errors. Guess i felt lucky
<Pr0nad>  grub-install /dev/sda
<Pr0nad> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Pr0nad> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ActionParsnip> glyn: try booting to root recovery console and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to tell xorg to use the vesa driver
<FloodBot3> Pr0nad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diddy> I have some problem. I neither have the manual for my TV card nor for my motherboard anymore. I want to connect the audio from my Pinnacle TV card to my motherboard. I found two cables in my drawer. Where to I connect the cable to on the motherboard? I have this board: http://www.pcinlife.com/article_photo/x6800/asus_p5b_deluxe_wifi_ap/asus_p5b_deluxe_wifi_ap_1.03g-01.jpg
<lolek> gwildor: those values also changes while i'm plugging /unplugging the power corde..
<ipatrol6010> back in a byte
<gwildor> diddy, pretty much anywhere it will fit.
<ActionParsnip> pr0nad:  boot to live CD and run fsck on your drive/s
<psi-jack> Heh. I don't get it but everytime I boot the Ubuntu CD's it takes FOREVER to even get to the initial blue screens.
<gwildor> lolek, yes, they will , due to power settings.... backlight sucks alot of battery power
<IdleOne> can anybody help me figure out why IDJC wont startup?
<Glyn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lolek> gwildor: but ... with the power cord play ... the screen bright... is changing (visualy the lcd dimms)... but not manually i.e. from code..
<psi-jack> And when it has gotten there it's usually been very slow to progress between dialog to dialog.
<lolek> gwildor: yeah i know that...
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: try some bootoptions
<lolek> gwildor: but i'm still trying to figure out where or what ... is killing the let's say.. comunication with the lcd.. ;/
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | psi-jack
<ubottu> psi-jack: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gwildor> have you looked at your pwer optiions.... "on ac power" "on batter power"
<lolek> gwildor: in bios or in gnome ?
<gwildor> gnome
<darrenm_> Hello, can anyone help me with md software RAID not booting since an update to Karmic?
<lolek> gwildor: well nope...
<gwildor> lolek, you should
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | darrenm
<ubottu> darrenm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lolek> gwildor: i can change there anything.. the system is doing what it wants..
<Pr0nad> Guess the only way is to move around the monitor then :/
<darrenm_> Yep I'm a sucker for punishment!
<Glax> quick question, what would a /etc/exports line look like if you wanted to export a specific dir to localhost with read/write permissions?  also what would the /etc/hosts.allow look like?  I'm getting denied when trying to mount.
<ActionParsnip> darrenm: wrong channel dude
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip, Well, I cannot actually SEE the kernel boot up at all so I can't see what exactly would need to be changed.
<darrenm_> Ah, which do I need?
<ActionParsnip> darrenm: #ubuntu+1
<darrenm_> Oh thanks. :)
<IdleOne> this is what I get when trying to run idjc from terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/253809/
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: The only thing I do see, is something about USB not being able to address something, which I think is just my KVM USB director for my keyboard/mouse.
<km0t> olaaaaaaaaaa
<IdleOne> !es | km0t
<ubottu> km0t: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gwildor> psi-jack, try plugging direct, its best to eliminate uneeded stuff when solving problems
<psi-jack> usbhid 2-1.3:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<psi-jack> Yeah, it's that cause I get it everytime I switch. ;)
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: its a startpoint
<psi-jack> But even the textmode screen, you can literally WATCH drawing.
<GuidMorrow> I got wine set up, how do I make it boot autorun CD's
<psi-jack> It's doing Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, and it's still at 0% for the past 30 seconds.
<Glax> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: try it without the kvm
<gwildor> psi-jack, also, try default or optimized bios settings...
<IdleOne> Glax, anyone isn't here right now please try asking someone
<GPL> GuidMorrow:  i think you shud try #wine-hq
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Well, beyond the keyboard and mouse, the only thing else on the KVM is the secondary monitor on VGA, the primary display's on DVI
<ActionParsnip> how much ram do you have?
<GuidMorrow> GPL: Not on this network
<IdleOne> trying to get IDJC to start, when running from terminal I get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/253809/ any help ?
<GPL> GuidMorrow: #winehq
<GPL> sorry for that.
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: This system, has 4gb PC3200 on it, the BIOS reports 3gb, but Dual-Channel & Linear
<psi-jack> There we go, it's scanning the CD-ROM now. heh
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: try some CD bootoptions and using bios to disable some unnecessary hardware. to test
<br34l> someone spoke about a " pidgin and xchat delay problem " couple of days ago...i think my pidgin have also a little delay, like, i look into buddy list, then off\on, and suddenly there are more ppls online
<docgnome> how can i control what effects are used in gnome?
<psi-jack> At the moment, I'm having it do a CDROM integrity check.
<seany> whats up all
<Glax> showmount -e should show all your exported nfs mounts on a nfs server correct ?
<psi-jack> Before I try to go through this process, YET again, and it bomb out, hopefully this time it passes.
<musikgoat> docgnome: system -> prefs -> appearance
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: why didnt you check it when you first booted to it?
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: That's what I'm doing.
<docgnome> musikgoat: yeah but that only has the three levels of effects
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: then you wouldnt even be here if the cd was bad
<musikgoat> !ccsd | docgnome: if you want more detailed control of effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccsd
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Now, that's not true at all. I'm on IRC like, a lot. :p
<musikgoat> !ccsm | docgnome: if you want more detailed control of effects
<ubottu> docgnome: if you want more detailed control of effects: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<docgnome> thanks
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to try out Ubuntu again after a year of not, I'd been running nothing but OpenSUSE, and now I'm trying out Ubuntu again, cause I'm running it on all my servers..
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack; OS CDs are hugely sensitive to  bit errors and npt checking them and blindly using them is extremely follhardy
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Which is ironic. The 9.04 CD burned and installed fine.
<docgnome> Is there a way to control the speed at which a panel shows itself when it is set to autohide?
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: So far, the only problems I've been having have been with Ubuntu 8.04 and eBox 1.2
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: just ensure you md5 check isos, burn slow and check cd integrity once booted to and you'll be fine
<Alvinware> How to install compaq notebook webcam?
<psi-jack> Heh, I still don't get why the screen, in TEXT MODE, is so slow to refresh. I'm watching it now CD-ROM Integrity check, and the dialog box keeps redrawing every so often.
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: i've had zero issues with Cds due to md5 checks and super compatible hardware
<Q_Continuum> Any simple way to share an internet connection from 9.04 Desktop install?
<psi-jack> Q_Continuum: Of course. ufw
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, i got error when using gnome easycam2.
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Q_Continuum with firestarter ?
<ubottu> Q_Continuum with firestarter ?: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: wait for the check to finish. you still should have done it at the earliest possibility
<psi-jack> What the heck? Firestarter is not Ubuntu's recommended method of connection sharing!
<Alvinware> erUSUL, I can't connect my webcam.
<ActionParsnip> alvinware: lsusb will give you an id code, you can websearch that
<wmgries> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Server 9.04 and my WPA2 wifi network. Nothing I put in /etc/network/interfaces seems to work. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan out puts 'No scan results'.  Ubuntu Desktop works with the network just fine.
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Dude. I did. This is the 4th CD I've run integrity check on. :p
<erUSUL> Alvinware: find out what webcam model you have and if it is supported
<Alvinware> Actionparsnip, yes, but i got no id code for webcam, no webcam.
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: then try some boot options
<psi-jack> Oh! That gives me an idea.
<KittyBoots> is there anyone here who can help me with getting an app to work through wine?
<ActionParsnip> alvinware: then run: dmesg | less   and read the system bootup, see if the cam is seen/installed
<psi-jack> I have a USB WiFi adapter. Is it possible to actually use that as a WAP point for other devices, like Laptops, multiples, providing WPA encryption, and not just WPA-PSK but WPA with multiple passwords?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | kittyboots
<ubottu> kittyboots: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<homovitruvius> diddy: have you figured out where the audio goes? You've a 10pin connector http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8wecy9&s=3 . No line level, only mic.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | psi-jack
<ubottu> psi-jack: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Not ICS, I know how to use firewalls. :p
<wmgries> @psi-jack, my wireless card is a Linksys PCI card. I've used it in the past with WEP with no problems
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, that give me network, eth.
<psi-jack> wmgries: I'm not asking how to make it connect to a WAP. I'm asking if it's possible to MAKE it BE the WAP.
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: the factoid relates to connection sharing which is what you question was worded towards
<erUSUL> psi-jack: check hostap and if it supports your wifi card
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: you can implement wpa one the sharing is setup
<wmgries> @psi-jack, I would prefer not to do it that way because my router supports N and the card in my server is a g card
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip,but i got the /dev/video0
<psi-jack> erUSUL: Hmmm, interesting.
<psi-jack> I mean, granted, at the moment, I have a Netgear WAP, but it only does WPA-PSK, which is prone to possibilities of security issues.
<psi-jack> My USB network dongle is also Netgear. heh
<Glyn> ActionParsnip: It's not letting me edit it.
<habskilla> Wondering if someone can help me with a read only USB drive problem?
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: you can implement other secrity in your router. i use wep  but use other for.as of filtering
<psi-jack> Yeah, I don't use WEP. It's too insecure for my needs.
<psi-jack> WPA, is better, more preferred, and non-public-shared-key would be even better.. Using my own authentication methods to allow only specific users on the WAP.
<chalcedny> all my things that i have multiples of - firefox windows, xhchat, gnome terminals .. are making separate icons in my taskbar (bottom bar, whichever it's called) is there a way to make them one icon that opens a list? in ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: works here. using netmasks with weird ip ranges and very restricted ips can help. turn off dhcp too
<wmgries> that was my feeling as well but now for whatever reason, ubuntu server doesn't seem to see my network at all. I cant use WEP even if I want to because I can't connect to my network
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, in cheese, i got the colours screen.
<ActionParsnip> glyn: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: True, I'm using the built-in Netgear WAP feature to restrict only allowed MACs on WAP.
<habskilla> Wondering if someone can help me with a read only USB drive problem?  When the drive mounts it mounts as READ only.
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: try a limited subnet too
<ActionParsnip> habskilla: is it ntfs?
<cyberfin> Can someone please help me: ubuntu 9.04 64bit, normal cable mouse(not bt), A random group of icons from the applications, places and system menu don't launch when left-clicking on them.
<[lan3y]> hello i am about to install ubuntu 9.04 64bit, i want to have separate partitions for: /home /usr /var /boot and /tmp what size should i make these partitions? i have a 160gb sata drive.
<Dr_Willis> habskilla:  if its ntfs filesystem, install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool (as root) and set it to allow users read/write access to removeable ntfs media
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: Hmm, My network is on a /16 block. This is a home network, but I have 8 servers running here.
<habskilla> actually, it est
<Dr_Willis> [lan3y]:  other then a /home  seperate parttions for the rest are proberly not worth the effort.
<Dr_Willis> [lan3y]:  perhaps a /boot (100mb) /home / and swap. (4 primary partitions)
<ActionParsnip> psi-jack: good move
<habskilla> sorry ext3
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: My servers sit on 192.168.1.x and workstations on 192.168.2.x
<Dr_Willis> habskilla:  if its ext3 then you MUST mUST MUST set the proper permisions/ownership of the files/directories on the device as if it was an internal hard drive.
<DWonderly> what is the channel for Karmic?
<Frankwhite> ANY ONE CAN HELP ME HOW TO SET UP THE CUBE ON UBUNTU 9.04 USING VIA CHROME 9 HC
<Dr_Willis> habskilla:  and moving the device from one linux box to another. can cause confuseion with the ownership/permissions
<superkuh> Is there a way to soft link, or emulate soft linking, such that files on an ntfs-3d mounted NTFS partition appear to be on an ext3 one?
<Glyn> ActionParsnip: It opens a "new file". When I was looking around there a minute ago, there doesn't appear to be an X11 directory any more
<erUSUL> !caps | Frankwhite
<ubottu> Frankwhite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<psi-jack> ActionParsnip: My touchscreens and audio/video streaming systems sit on 192.168.10.x
<guntbert> I'd like to know what "Check disc for defects" from the install menu actually does. Does it check the files against mdsum.txt in the CD's root?
<erUSUL> Frankwhite: no effects with via cards afaik
<[lan3y]> Dr_willis, i plan to use a mixture of ext3 and ext4, this is why i would prefer separate partitions,
<Dr_Willis> superkuh:  you could use  ln to make links..     (ln -s whatever whever)
<habskilla> k..so is there a mount option to fix that?
<erUSUL> guntbert: yes; exactly that. checks the md5sum
<superkuh> Yeah, I tried that Dr_Willis.
<psi-jack> [lan3y]: Curious, why ext4?
<ActionParsnip> [lan3y]: depends on needs, 10Gb for / is ok, 2Gb swap, rest for home is typical but if you expect lots of data outside of home then it will need to be bigger. there is no clear answer
<guntbert> erUSUL: thank you
<cyberfin> Can someone please help me: ubuntu 9.04 64bit, normal cable mouse(not bt), A random group of icons from the applications, places and system menu don't launch when left-clicking on them. Pwety pweaze?
<DWonderly> what is the channel for Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> [lan3y]:   I just use ext4 for everything now a days.   Do what you want. You might want to check out the lvm stuff  - but with that small a hard drive. its not hardly worth the effort.
<guntbert> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<psi-jack> DWonderly: #ubuntu+1
<Frankwhite> No effects with VIA, is there any way to change this
<DWonderly> thanks
<psi-jack> DWonderly: +1 is always used for the next upcoming release. ;)
<[lan3y]> ok thanks
<intermaxim> Servus allerseits!
<ActionParsnip> cyberfin: if it works when you disa ble desktop effects then it compiz breaking stuff and you should ask in #compiz
<DWonderly> psi-jack: lol I was typping - instead of + couldn't figure out why not working
<erUSUL> [lan3y]: if you plan to use ext3 do a boot partition to avoid problerms with grub etc... as other pointed out /boot / and /home are more than enough
<psi-jack> DWonderly: Ahhhh. heh
<psi-jack> DWonderly: Think... posative. ;)
<cyberfin> Not due to compiz, already tried disabling it.
<psi-jack> Oy.. I hate how slow this installer's going.. Really effing annoying. heh
<DWonderly> psi-jack: always my friend. Trying to test the UNR for 9.10
<intermaxim> I would like to now how I can change the permissions of folders (I am connected via FTP)
<psi-jack> intermaxim: Directories you mean?
<erUSUL> cyberfin: very weird... so weird i do not know what may it be... just to let you know you are bieng read...
<psi-jack> intermaxim: chmod
<intermaxim> ok chmod sounds good, i know that from windows
<Dr_Willis> ftp servers have their own commands/features to change permissions  i thoght.. easier to ssh in. :)
<cyberfin> I thank you for your attention... :)
<intermaxim> but how can i reference the directory
<intermaxim> It's online webspace, I have no ssh connection
<yyz> ls
<Dr_Willis> time to learn to use the ftp clients you got then.
<intermaxim> I had filezilla under windows
<cyberfin> Oh wait... it is compiz breaking stuff. Tried again (I must have not completely disabled it the first time)
<intermaxim> there i could rightclick
<Frankwhite> Any way I can change my graphic card, currently using via chrome 9 hc or to get a code to make the cubes work
<intermaxim> but if i connect via places, and right click - I cant change anything then
<e370> alright
<cyberfin> Thank you guys for making me secound-doubt myself :P
<e370> noobie here
<intermaxim> me too :D
<erUSUL> !ask | e370
<ubottu> e370: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<polter> is it possible to change or modify the GDM theme in Karmic?
<e370> thanks
<e370> I ask where the drivers are for labtec webcam pro
<erUSUL> polter: you can change it
<Dvlpr> /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erUSUL> !webcam | e370
<ubottu> e370: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dvlpr> what can I do to clean that up?
<Frankwhite> How can I use the cube with via chrome 9 hc on ubuntu 9.04
<polter> erUSUL, how?
<erUSUL> Dvlpr: are you running two apps that manage packages ? synaptic + apt in cli ?
<erUSUL> polter: system>Admin>Login window
<Dvlpr> oh, ye, didnt notice synaptic >__<
<Dvlpr> thanks
<polter> erUSUL, there are no options for  changing themes and such
<simplexio> Frankwhite: if i remember right, you need viachrome driver in X , chech if you are using it and if not add driver section to conf
<megra> Dvlpr, you might be forgetting sudo :)
<erUSUL> polter: in the second tab
<Dvlpr> Can't exec "aclocal": No such file or directory at /usr/local/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 328.
<Dvlpr> autoreconf: failed to run aclocal: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> polter: i'm seing them right now
<Dvlpr> thats what after reinstalling autoconf
<Dvlpr> ;o
<polter> erUSUL, you did notice I wrote Karmic, right?
<erUSUL> polter: then go to #ubuntu+1
<psi-jack> Hmmm, blasted!
<Frankwhite> simplexio: how do I config if Im not using it?
<psi-jack> Why the frack won't Linux use my on-board NIC's at 1000mbit? It's a 3c940 10/100/1000 and it will only connect at 100 not 1000
<nickjohnson> Is it possible to netboot the Netbook Remix?
<e370> hope so nick
<e370> i want to run this on mine
<nickjohnson> There doesn't seem to be a netbook remix netboot image, but I'm guessing it's just a matter of passing different arguments to the netboot installer
<erUSUL> psi-jack: becouse the other end does not support 1000 Gib ? the switch is 100 MB only ? the autonegotation got it wrong? force it with ethtool
<polter> what is the correct thing to do if you have a bug in bugzilla.gnome.org, but it hasn't been looked at in a couple of weeks.. should I file it under Ubuntu on Launchpad too?
<Dvlpr> anybody wonna help with autoconf issue?
<intermaxim> I have some web space that I can access via ftp. I manage to connect via places. I can upload and download. Now I want to change the Directory permissions of a folder (and all the contents). In Windows I did it with a right-click in Filezilla. If I right click here, it says that it cant figure out the permissions. I tried sudo nautilus, but I can't find the ftp directory mounted anywhere. Can anyone help me please?
<simplexio> Frankwhite: dunno is there new way, but old way is nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf (aka edit that file) google finds many examples what you need to add
<e370> dvl i need help with my network 2
<psi-jack> erUSUL: Negative. The NIC does do 1000, the switch IS 1000.
<erUSUL> polter: if it is a bug in a ubuntu package yes you should
<psi-jack> erUSUL: And the cables are cat5e 6' cables.
<erUSUL> psi-jack: use ethtool to set 1000
<polter> erUSUL, ok, well I thought "let's give it to upstream right away to save some time".. but ok
<psi-jack> erUSUL: I tried that too, while this system was still opensuse.
<simplexio> Frankwhite: and and "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep Driver" probably find ehat driver is in use
<erUSUL> polter: maybe ubuntu devs can make some pressure...
<polter> erUSUL, let's hope so..
<intermaxim> Anyone?
<e370> wired network is showin up as disconnected but it isn't lol
<ruok> c:
<e370> ive checked the cable twise
<Frankwhite> simplexio: thanks Ill try that
<erUSUL> intermaxim: use filezilla in ubuntu too ?
<polter> hey if anyone got the time. the bug is about Totem not remembering volume levels between switching streams, or opening another file from nautilus or other app
<intermaxim> thanks, I will try that
<polter> if someone wants to confirm
<simplexio> psi-jack: mii-tool tell you negotiated speed, i had problem in one point which were fixed when i changed cable
<diddy> Where is the /etc/modprobe.conf on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<edbian> diddy: in /etc/modprobe
<psi-jack> erUSUL: I have an nForce2 NIC, onboard as well, that also won't go 1000, but oon the ssame system, same cable, same switch, a Linksys Gigabit PCI card, will do it.
<edbian> diddy: in /etc
<psi-jack> simplexio: Yeah, read what I just told erUSUL.. :)
<simplexio> psi-jack: correcting.. i changed 1G nic which i connected line .. for some reason marvel couln't negotiate right speed with nforce
<guntbert> diddy: /etc/modprobe.d
<erUSUL> psi-jack: nvidia does crappy hard? ;P
<guntbert> diddy: its a directory :-)
<e370> anyone else had the same problem with it saying the wired network has been disconnected?
<Dr_Willis> I recall having issues with marvel NIC's also.
<simplexio> psi-jack: you coul try to force speed
<psi-jack> erUSUL: That doesn't explain why the 3c940 doesn't work like it should as well, completelty different system.
<ruok> c:
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Yeah, Marvell, that's what the 3c940 is.
<erUSUL> psi-jack: the driver for nforce nicks is not the best one you can find in linux kernel...
<Dr_Willis> thats using the sky3 module? i forget...
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: sk98lin or skge
<ruok> love u  =)
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: In OpenSUSE sk98lin was the default to use, but also blacklisted in modules.d
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  yep. thats it skge.. i used to get constant erorr messages in dmesg as the system ran.
<Trar> LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111
<ruok> lol
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh. Interesting.
<malko> hi
<ruok> Trar: yep
<diddy> guntbert, there is no modprobe.conf in the dir modprobe.d
<malko> i ve got a black screen
<malko> its  horrible
 * ruok 
<Dr_Willis> so i plugged in some cheaper NIC and just left the onboard  (the skge one) alone.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: I don't recall ever getting errors, but .... I didn't check either, so.. I just got a Gigabit switch from a friend, in hoping to get a full gigabit network going internally, because I do a /lot/ of video/audio streaming.
<erUSUL> diddy: you use the various files under /etc/modprobe.d/ to do what modprobe.conf does
<simplexio> malko: sure if you are afraid of dark
<edbian> diddy: Do you understand file paths?  /etc/modprobe.d
<malko> i have a DELL latitude 5500 LAPTOP
<edbian> diddy: It's in /etc
<Trar> AAAA
<erUSUL> diddy: you want to blacklist  a module...?
<edbian> diddy: modprobe.conf is in /etc
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  yea - i got all my stuff upgraded to GB speeds now as well. (I think) the hard drives are now the bottle neck
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Probably end up  having to do the same,. though I'm going to try FreeBSD out and SEE if they have the issue working, or if it's just that bad a situation, or if it's Linux alone.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Yeah, HDD's is why I LVM stripe 3-4 HDD's together to get the speed out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  i think my sky2 card is  100speed only. :) so i dont have the same issue.
<guntbert> diddy: but a lot of conf files, look at the contents
<simplexio> psi-jack: LVM stripe ? how thts different to software raid?
<edbian> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<psi-jack> simplexio: It's LVM managed, which allows me to do snapshots on the fly live.
<e370> anyone else had the same problem with it saying the wired network has been disconnected?
<erUSUL> simplexio: in no important way,... the kernel has duplicate funcionality there
<simplexio> psi-jack: i have heard that lvm makes it slow
<psi-jack> simplexio: Mind you, they're compressed snapshots, too, which is VERY useful. ;)
<psi-jack> simplexio: You heard wrong.
<Catalan_37> i can't check the sound of bell con gnome-terminal
<psi-jack> simplexio: LVM Linear, which is what most distros that BARELY support LVM only do, like Ubuntu.
<psi-jack> simplexio: But LVM Striping properly setup, is amazingly fast. ;)
<ruok> u are a buteful snowflake
<edbian> psi-jack: Do I need 2 identical drives to LVM?
<psi-jack> edbian: Nope.
<Dr_Willis> I normally need more room.. not more speed. :)
<edbian> psi-jack: Mmm
<guntbert> ruok:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<psi-jack> edbian: Two identically sized partitions on two drives, yes.
<ruok> o ya hang on
<edbian> psi-jack: I C.  Thank you
<Dr_Willis> lvm stripe my 2 external usb hard drives.. :)  to get useable speed!
<DJNomad> i have searched google for a bit about networking wiblows and ubuntu and what i have tried does not allow me to see windows files ,i dont need to acess linux from blows but do ubuntu >windoz
<ruok> how to u open the menues
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh.. I thought about doing that, but my Seagate 500gb USB, is pretty dang fast with XFS alone.
<bucky> edbian: do you need two identical drives or partions for raid ?
<simplexio> psi-jack: i run software raid5 with dmcrypt(which kills performance)
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Course, it IS solid-state, not platter.
<DJNomad> anyone know of a good tutorial?
<edbian> bucky: That is my understanding yeah.
<edbian> bucky: You need 2 identical drives.
<psi-jack> simplexio: Yeah, softraid by itself, is slow. fakeraid too. dmcrypt is your ultimate killer, and probably not even worth it for what you're doing.
<simplexio> bucky: for software raid you need 2 same sized partition.
<Dr_Willis> Solid state drives are getting.. almost (and just almost) affordable. :)
<DJNomad> or anyone know correct phrase to goole ?
<edbian> bucky: Go with what simplexio said.  My knowledge comes from Tiger Direct Employees which apparently are not as reliable as I thought!
<erUSUL> !samba | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> !samba | DJNomad
<ubottu> DJNomad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> DJNomad:  you need to use samba to set up a samba server to 'share' files/directories from linux to widnows.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Yeah, ALMOST.. I thought about getting a series of 50gb Solid States, and RAIDing them together with striping, cause the speed on those Seagate SS drives, on the lower capacity ones, are amazing.
<DJNomad> i love tiger direct
<erUSUL> diddy: sorry not meant for you
<automan070192> hey i downloaded the latest flash player and it wont work it installs it just wont play anything
<Dr_Willis> DJNomad:  theres books on the topic in the 'samba-doc' package
<simplexio> psi-jack: well when i tested it without crypt it was faster than disks alone, and it makes easier to handle all those disk (4x1T hds)
<automan070192> any suggestions\?
<edbian> automan070192: Make sure you only have 1 flash player installed.  Start testing on youtube.
<psi-jack> simplexio: So, why dmcrypt, anyway? Do you have any possability of someone physically stealing the HDD's in the system?
<Dr_Willis> theres secure.. then theres paranoid. :)
<lenny0815> Noch ne Frage. Wenn man mal googelt scheint es Kontroverse Diskussionen zur Verwendung von OpenType Fonts unter OOo zu geben. Fakt ist, ich kann derzeit bei Version 3.0.1 (Ubuntu 9.04) keine otf nutzen. Wo kann ich den offiziellen Status dazu nachlesen?
<DJNomad> Dr_Willis,  how do i get that and thanks
<Guest10194> automan070192: On firefox?  always try a full uninstall/reinstall
<ruok> this sentence is about you reading it
<simplexio> psi-jack: just for fun and to underline my opinion about current state of local laws
<lenny0815> Aww, sorry. Wrong channel :(
<thelostfaith> I'm running jaunty and I'm trying to consistently mount my ipod classic (80g)
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<thelostfaith> The situation is 50/50 at best. Sometimes it'll mount automatically, some times it wont.
<Dr_Willis> DJNomad:  the package name is 'samba-doc' and samba and its ussage is documented in 1000's of places online. In short ' install the samba package' set workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf,   give users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'  -  let user make some shares...
<psi-jack> simplexio: Ahh, finland has some issues with encryption?
<GuidMorrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<simplexio> psi-jack: and then there is few friends who use it backups so i have no idea what they put in there so, i played it safe
<guntbert> ruok: please stop typing random sentences
<GuidMorrow> WINE DOES NOT WORK
<ruok> :c
<simplexio> psi-jack: no encryption but ip laws
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  wine works for me.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | GuidMorrow
<psi-jack> simplexio: The only time dmcrypt is useful is if there's any possability of physical theft of the drives.
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GuidMorrow> I tried to start The Sims 2 but all it does is load a popup launcher, and then the window just vanishes
<DerKlempner> anybody here have some insight to .htaccess files in Apache?
<automan070192> it doesnt work it says i need to upgrade and i already did
<simplexio> psi-jack: unlike GB, here we dont get jail time if we dont give keys to police
<erUSUL> GuidMorrow: check the appdb entry for the sims 2
<psi-jack> simplexio: Sheash.
<thelostfaith> erUSUL, it wont mount period
<guntbert> DerKlempner: ask in #httpd please
<GuidMorrow> where's that
<Guest10194> GuidMorrow: well its not perfect, winedoors is pretty good for games, or play it on linux
<Root2> Issues, just upgraded my computer's HDD from 80 to 120GB and now 9.04's update manager doesn't download updates.
<DerKlempner> guntbert: thx
<psi-jack> simplexio: One reason I am actually proud to be an American.. Note, only 1 reason. ;)
<DJNomad> Dr_Willis,  thak you again
<Root2> after a reinstall that is
<psi-jack> simplexio: I will say though, it's sad to hear Finland is pushing such laws.
<erUSUL> thelostfaith: sorry pointing you to the docs is all i can do.. do not have an ipod myself
<kevdog> Whats Finland doing with encryption?
<ruok> help me with ubuntu pls
<thelostfaith> erUSUL, no worries. Its just kind of bugging me. I'd rather have the drive consistently say "no thanks", than randomly allowing/disallowing a mount.
<guntbert> ruok: what is your problem?
<simplexio> psi-jack: its allowed, british have problem with that
<psi-jack> simplexio: OH! I see. Cool then.
<ruok> its not worekig right
<GuidMorrow> can't find the package "winedoors"
<DJNomad> wow
<simplexio> thelostfaith: usually it disallows mount/umount if you are using it
<Dr_Willis> ruok:  you really need to be more verbose/concise and specific.,
<ruok> :c
<Seany> wine-doors?
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  winedoors is a specifi front end to wine for playing some games/tweaks - its not in the repos.. check google for its homepage. (i recall)
<thelostfaith> simplexio, it wont. Normally sometimes it would appear on the desktop but it always ran into problems mounting/dismounting
<psi-jack> Oi! This installer is SOOOO effing slow for Ubuntu's Alternate installer on this system.. it's insane!
<ruok> its the menus
<Seany> GuidMorrow: I think its better to just boot into windows for games :)  or a VM if you have the RAM
<Root2> Anybody else having issues with the package manager NOT downloading or checking for updates?
<ruok> how to u open them
<e370> does hulu only work in the US?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.wine-doors.org/
<Dr_Willis> e370:  yes. i think so.
<guntbert> ruok: you click on them
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I move the gnome panels from one screen to another on a multi-display setup?
<e370> great thanks
<Dr_Willis> flithm:  alt-click on the panel , drag.
<flithm> Dr_Willis: thank you!!
<GuidMorrow> virtual machine? does it require a separate partition
<ruok> my mouse not working
<Root2> Launching update manager, it checks but waits forever. No issues with my ISP because I can use firefox and this IRC channel.
<Dr_Willis> flithm:  that gets askead about once a week. :) heh
<Seany> GuidMorrow: No, but you need plenty of RAM, what is your computer specs
<GuidMorrow> 1.7GB available to the system
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  a virtual machine like virtualbox - has virtual hard drives.. so NO.. it does not need its own parittion
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  time to clean out some stuff if you are down to under 2gb i think
<ruok> how to u open the menus my mouse is not working
<duvnell> my DVD won't open whether I run eject cdrom as root, nor if I press the physical button.  There is no CD currently in the drive.   I can reboot and it will work normally, but after about 12 hours it gets back into this broken state again
<duvnell> any ideas?
<GuidMorrow> can't it use disk space?
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  a virtual 'disk' is saved to a file.. so it does use disk space.
<Seany> GuidMorrow: You could try VirtualBox for VM of XP to run games.  I don't know Sims's required spec, but you shouldn't go over half your RAM for a VM
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  time to read the virtualbox docs - if you want to use virtualbox. it explains all this.
<thelostfaith> Any recommendations on a fs to format an external to?
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  depends on what you are going to do with it.
<psi-jack> thelostfaith: Choose a filesystem and go with it.
<thelostfaith> Media/backup
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  if its for linux, and wont get moved about a lot.. use ext2/3/4
<a1> i am on the top of the list
<thelostfaith> It'll get disconnected/reconnected
<psi-jack> thelostfaith: I actually like XFS more these days.
<Dr_Willis> if it will be shared with windows box = ntsf/vfat
<Pharsalus> I recommend EXT3 just because it's so stable, but it's really up to you.
<Dr_Willis> moving ext2/3/4 from one linux box to another can be a bit of a bother...
<Dr_Willis> but notthing a real man cant handle! :)
<thelostfaith> I'm in for any/all opinions. I'm just a nub who can't get their damned ipod to mount correctly
<GuidMorrow> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<duvnell> rsync -av is great
<simplexio> Root2: check if your browser is using proxy, apt uses http and if your isp forces proxy use you nee dto configure it
<_saber> Hey everyone, is it possible to run scripts, python maybe, while still at the GDM login screen?
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  if you want a game to play best in linux. wine is the way to go normally.
<duvnell> _saber: manually?
<frankie1976> Hola a todos desde Puerto Rico.
<Dr_Willis> _saber:  depen ds on what you want the scripts to  be doing.
<thelostfaith> I never thought about emulating for my ipod
<_saber> duvnell: automatically
 * thelostfaith ponders
<Dr_Willis> _saber:  gdm is just one program.. the whole sytem is still running   :) you can make  it do whatever you want.. some how.
<duvnell> _saber: like to run something at boottime?
<frankie1976> Algun hispano en la sala?
<_saber> Dr_Willis: For example maybe a face recognition script?
<psi-jack> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DJNomad> Dr_Willis,  thanks agian I am gonna logout adn go study this networking thing ,God Bless
<Root2> never mind, IT'S WORKING! server delays might've been the issue
<Root2> @duvnell check to see if the motor is working right
<Root2> I had a faulty drive
<Root2> a motor opens/closes the tray
<Root2> if it dies, you'll have to use a paperclip to open the drive manually.
<FloodBot3> Root2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Root2> Consider opening it up and moving the tray's gears by yourself
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: vbox / qemu are bad choices if you want to run games that need 3d accel.. i think vbox supports only opengl.. i didnt get any 3d games work under it last time i tried
<_saber> duvnell: Not at boottime, but just rather in the login screen itself.
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: you should try use wine
<frankie1976> Gracias!
<a1> how to u open the menus
<psi-jack> frankie1976: De nada
<Dr_Willis> _saber:   you have such a script?  gdm has features to run secific programs...  but  sounds like you have a more specific task in mind.
<Seany> GuidMorrow: I agree, VM's are a last resort.
<legend2440> a1: Alt+F1
<guntbert> a1: alt+f1 should work
<a1> dose it work for the main menu
<Dr_Willis> a1 try it and see? it works here.. (alt-f1)
<guntbert> a1: and then you use the cursor keys
<zeno_> update manager has taken 2 hours installing flashplugin.  kill it?
<a1> thank you dr wilis
<simplexio> virtual machines are nice, currently using buntu in vbox on visva machine.. i used linux desktop two years so im used to all these advanced features which linux offers
<_saber> Dr_Willis: Well if it is possible to run scripts when the login screen shows up, then I would be able to start programming it. But right now I don't know whether it is possible.
 * GuidMorrow installs qemu
<a1> good bye
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: i recommend virtual box
<GuidMorrow> how do I clear this Wine install?
<psi-jack> VirtualBox is awesome, purist.
<_saber> Dr_Willis: Like rather than putting a password, you can have a face recognition to log in.
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: latest binary version has some support for 3d
<GuidMorrow> ?
<psi-jack> I love the VirtualBox seemless mode, and how it will virtually resize the windows resolution on the window size of the virtualbox window itself.
<Dr_Willis> _saber:  that will need more then just a 'script' i imagine.
<psi-jack> I've not seen ANY other virtual-machine ever do that.
<Seany> GuidMorrow: apt-get uninstall wine?
<Dr_Willis> _saber:  perhaps google on that topic and see whats being done in that area.
<Oli``> GuidMorrow: clear it? you can just move or rename ~/.wine and you'll start afresh
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: rm ~/.wine removes wine "virtual" filesystem
<GuidMorrow> I uninstalled wine, it's still in the applications menu as a "blank" folder instead of the "wine" symbol
<GuidMorrow> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<_saber> Dr_Willis: will do, thanks
<silameth> Hey guys
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: did you purge it ?
<GuidMorrow> how do you purge an "application" menu entry?
<silameth> Anyone available?
<Seany> silameth: heya
<sysdoc> Hey guys is xchat in the repos for the 64 bit ubuntu 9.04?
<silameth> Hey how's it going
<Seany> silameth:  just wasting time.
<legend2440> GuidMorrow: right click Applications>edit menus
<simplexio> GuidMorrow: system->user prefs ->main menu
<silameth> Seany: just showing my wife a little about IRC
<Seany> silameth: welcome to the underground =)
<sartan> hello... does the ubuntu installer support software raid and lvm?  I'm looking to change from centos to ubuntu, and i'd like not to lose a few select partitions.
<silameth> She was curious...I am slowly corrupting her away from winblows
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: it's an addition;; sudo apt-get remove --purge  >packet<, that cleans congig, too;; if you use wine*  --dry-run, can see what gets deleted
<DasEi> sartan : yes, use alternate installer
<simplexio> sartan: if you allready have them, yes
<silameth> Seany: so where ya from?
<Seany> silameth: cool; show her full screen terminal IRC and toggling between the tty1/2/3/etc :)
<GuidMorrow> entry purged
<DasEi> sartan : make sure you choose manual partitoning
<sartan> alternate? thanks
<Seany> silameth: I think this is more of a tech chat; not chit chat, no offense.
<silameth> later.....lol start her out with pidgin
<DasEi> !alternate | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sartan> guys, i wouldn't have been able to figure that out without asking here, cheers. :)
<kevdog> Opinions on the koala bear release thus far?
<kevdog> >)
<StupidWeasel> [amsg] Bored & going to find something fun to do. Goodnight folks.
<Seany> silameth: So how are you going to convert her, trial by fire, or ?
<sartan> and i suppose there's few disadvantages to using the alternate installer? are there any groupinstall packages and such i won't be able to use later?
<simplexio> sartan: not any that i know
<sartan> (sorry for dropping a yum term) - i.e. yum install groupinstall desktop to drop on gnome, x, etc.
<silameth> Seany: first get her used to everything then throw her to the sharks...lol
<sysdoc> Hey guys is xchat in the repos for the 64 bit ubuntu 9.04?
<sartan> fantastic
<kevdog> Just thought I would pass along to the group that I found a cool way with Pidgin, Google Talk, and SMS to text back and forth between Pidgin and a cell phone -- very convenient
<Seany> silameth: I'm big on VM's she could use that in full screen :D
<silameth> Seany: the only thing really stopping her is photoshop....she doesn't like gimp
<silameth> Well Adobe products period
<simplexio> silameth: wine + photoshop CS2 works
<Seany> silameth: I think wine can handle photoshop or at  least my friend uses Photoshop /w wine
<AegisRising> kevdog: how do you do that?
<sartan> does ubuntu keep wine relatively up to date?
<sartan> centos is still at 0.9x
<silameth> that means having blows on the box...I am going MS free
<Seany> silameth: this computer stil lhave a bootable xp partition, but rarely gets used.
<DasEi> !latest | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<silameth> And I don't think she wants to go back to CS2 ....Has CS 4
<DasEi> !info wine | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<kevdog> AegisRising:  You need pidgin, a gtalk account, and see this page:http://snarfed.org/space/google_talk_sms+pidgin+plugin -- Way cool plugin that works both in Windows and Linux -- just in case people are running multiple boxes like me
<Seany> silameth: how about Mac ;)
 * kevdog thinks wine actually sucks, is slow, and usually is worthless
<sartan> DasEi: it's typically 'bad mojo' to screw with compiling packages for centos, are there build templates for ubuntu so i could upgrade to a shiny new wine?
<sartan> whatever the dpkg framework is.... folder structure, post install scripts
<silameth> Seany: we live in the poorest state in america
<Seany> silameth: which is..
<silameth> can't afford a big dog like Mac
<AegisRising> kevdog: thanks for that!
<silameth> Mississippi
<terquilino> utah?
<simplexio> california?
<Seany> silameth: No i'min utah and utah isn't poor haha
<guntbert> !ot
<DasEi> sartan: yes, go to wine - hp;; for further support join #winehq
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seany> silameth: anyway; run linux with a xp VM for CS4 needs?
<kevdog> AegisRising: I was thinking about making a tutorial on the forums -- Not that I did any of the work, but just to pass the word along -- I find it really cool!!!!
<sartan> DasEi: Not realy asking for wine support, just more on how feasible it is to screw with this under ubuntu. seems like it's going to be ok
<FloridaGuy> how do i get usb working in virtualbox? in ubuntu 9.04
<sartan> Thanks for your tips and links, they are helpful.
<orochi> How would I go about switching the default Java plugin for Firefox 3.5 to the one provided by Sun's official packages? It doesn't show up in update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9.1-javaplugin.so
<AegisRising> kevdog: I think you should, would really help everyone
<DasEi> sartan: no issue, own risk XD
<bucky> sartan: why build wine when you can add winehq's repo and apt-get the latest shiniest wine http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<silameth> Seany: I was hoping someone in here would help me ween her of BLOWS....not offer her options
<sartan> bucky: slick, dude, another amazing tip :)
<Seany> FloridaGuy: Do you have it turned on in the settings?  While the VM is up, right click the USB icon on the bottom right, you can activate USB devices in there.
<guntbert> FloridaGuy: you need vbox PUEL for that (OSE doesn't support usb)
<guntbert> !vbox | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<silameth> hey guys, i'm filling in for silameth. i'm celticpath
<kevdog> AegisRising:  Maybe tonight I'll write it up -- It will allow me to remember how to do it when I crash the box -- Oh by the way Dossy's Character Counting Plugin is a really nice addition to the above since it counts characters and allows you to know when you are approaching the 140 character limit
<Dr_Willis> FloridaGuy:  you need the vrualbox program/packages from the vbox homepage.. not the one in the repos for USB support
<Seany> silameth: not everything works in linux so the anti-windows attitude can have adverse effects!
<simplexio> FloridaGuy: and nonfree is free for personal use ( it just isnt gpl)
<silameth> just for a minute though, my dad is having loud vehicle issues outside
<petchaw> lol
<FloridaGuy> guntbert, i have the full...i unstalled ose
<GuidMorrow> when you make a disk for the virtual machine, does it define a file system like NTFS, FAT32, etc?
<kaddi> is there way to upgrade from gutsy to jaunty directly or do I need to update through every release?
<GuidMorrow> or will it barf if you try to setup an OS?
<simplexio> FloridaGuy: look that howto, you may need to define usbusers user group or similiar
<Seany> GuidMorrow: I don't believe so, the install of the OS would
<guntbert> then just right click on the usb icon at the bottom of the window and select the device you want
<silameth> Seany: lol well, it's not just adobe that i use, it's also bryce, poser, etc. i'm a graphic designer and 3d artist
<Seany> FloridaGuy: no luck in the GUI? i was stuck there forever and it was an easy right click...
<kevdog> AegisRising:  Here is an additional link to the character counting plugin that you might find useful: http://dossy.org/2007/10/character-counting-plugin-for-pidgin/comment-page-2/#comment-121663
<silameth> Seany: but i have been enjoying linux for the most part
<Seany> silameth: I think struggling to make it work could be fun; for work/business, i would rather have something that it is designed.
<simplexio> silameth: and btw.. if those programs dont need 3D accel, you can use virtualbox for running windows ( and you need windows lisence )
<AegisRising> kevdog: thank you and do it! being able to connect online with your phone is obviously more useful everyday
<Seany> silameth: designed for
<guntbert> FloridaGuy: then just right click on the usb icon at the bottom of the window and select the device you want
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: the install of a vm is similar to a native install, so is the filesystem
<guntbert> !upgrade | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<simplexio> silameth: vbox offers few nice option for ppl who virtualize windows, like snapshot which you take soon after you have installed all stuff you want.. after that you can always return to that point if something goes wrong
<FloridaGuy> Seany, the usb icon wont do anything
<Jaha> Hello peoples
<silameth> Seany: I'll have to tell silameth about that
<simplexio> FloridaGuy: i think you need to first close vmachine, then go to settings and slect what usb goes where
<guntbert> !welcome | Jaha
<ubottu> Jaha: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<GuidMorrow> wth?  how long does it take for this disk to make a 128 GB filesystem?
<FloridaGuy> simplexio, settings where
<Seany> FloridaGuy: check that the usb controller is checked under settings while the VM is off.
<Seany> silameth: he won't like that answer.
<silameth> Seany: lol yeah i know
<kaddi> guntbert, yes I'm already on that sight.. but it only says upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and I was wondering if that is, because it's the only possible way or because that is the most common way
<kaddi> *site even
<DasEi> FloridaGuy: type of os  (the vm) ?
<Seany> silameth: what would be nice is a 2 computer setup, then you could just remote to the windows computer :D
<Jaha> So ubuntu netbook remix or easy peasy?
<simplexio> FloridaGuy: vbox
<FloridaGuy> i found it
<silameth> Seany: like he said, VNC that biotch... lol
<e370> can someone help me? my Wired network card is showing up as disconected, it was working fine for 30/40 mins then a little box showed up saying "you have been disconnected" ever since it just shows up as disconnected, the wire works fine, any ideas?
<GuidMorrow> btw, is there a way to tell if this thing is amd64 or i386? For some reason everything is being treated like 32-bit
<simplexio> FloridaGuy: after you select virtualmachine, up there is settings button -> there is usb on left side
<GuidMorrow> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ryan_> eit
<ryan_> exit
<pottedmeat> what is best software bluray player?
<guntbert> kaddi: look at the 2nd link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Seany> silameth: i still use my windows for ipod syncing and guitar recording.
<bastidrazor> GuidMorrow, uname -m
<FloridaGuy> ok now working
<silameth> Seany: you play guitiar?
<Seany> silameth: I am right now.
<silameth> Seany: that's cool. i wish i could play. i had one when i was a kid, but never really learned how to play
<silameth> Seany: i just sing
<FIREBRAND> hi
<Seany> silameth: stop wishing, and do! go to linux, play guitar
<guntbert> !welcome | FIREBRAND
<ubottu> FIREBRAND: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<erUSUL> !ot | Seany silameth
<ubottu> Seany silameth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kaddi> guntbert... I missed the first line... I went through the entire installation with all the "to install 9.04 from 8.10" ... :/
 * Seany joins #thevoid
<silameth> ubottu: sorry 'bout that , i'm a noob
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silameth> ttyl guys thanks for the chat :)
<Seany> later
<DasEi> !brain > silameth :)
<kroson> hi people
<CopyWriter> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kroson> im having a trouble here with karmic alpha 4
<b0nn> hrm, when I try to launch firefox I get the following error: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 618: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<DasEi> !karmic | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kroson> ah ok
<CopyWriter> anybody else have frequent crashes when viewing flash content
<CopyWriter> it's been driving me nutz
<Seany> CopyWriter: I do with epiphany more than firefox
<CopyWriter> i'm using firefox
<DasEi> CopyWriter: no issues here, system updated/graded,  distro ?
<CopyWriter> installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<Seany> CopyWriter: i noticed things with sound will kill mine
<GuidMorrow> hey, how can you tell if you're using 64-bit Ubuntu
<CopyWriter> everything upgraded
<CopyWriter> i even uninstalled flash and reinstalled
<CopyWriter> and same thing
<CopyWriter> did with the restricted packages too
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: uname -a
<CopyWriter> only firefox left to try with
<CopyWriter> i got the adobe-flash and the flashnonfree
<_Maximus> I tried to connect my usb hdd ("My Passport" by WD) to my old desktop and for some reason it keeps connecting and disconnecting every 2 seconds; moreover, I can not see it nor access it; but it works just fine on my recent laptop, using the usb_storage
<Seany> CopyWriter: have you tried a different browser to make sure its firefox?
<CopyWriter> installed did i do something wrong
<DasEi> !flash | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<_Maximus> anyone could please give me a hint?
<CopyWriter> i installed the gnash too
<iziezal> does anyone know how i do this?  "Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config (soundcore module, default turn on)"
<orochi> hmm...doesn't seem to be any progress on the icedtea/firefox 3.5 plugin bug yet :<
<GuidMorrow> it says "i686", what is that supposed to mean?
<DasEi> _Maximus: let's have a look..
<DasEi> GuidMorrow:32 bit
<erUSUL> GuidMorrow: 32 bit
<GuidMorrow> :(
<_Maximus> DasEi, what do you mean?
<GuidMorrow> crap ... does this mean I have to burn a new disc and install over
<DasEi> _Maximus:open a trml ..
<_Maximus> k
<DasEi> _Maximus:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
 * psi-jack sighs.
<psi-jack> Ubuntu's installation seems to be stuck on "Preparing libwnck22"
<psi-jack> It's been preparing for the last 5 minutes.
<Jaha> meow
<psi-jack> Who let that cat in here?
<DasEi> _Maximus:sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> _Maximus:give url  from trml here
<Forza4Life> i got my webcam working a couple days ago
<hans-peter> Hallo, was muss ich hinter #ubuntu eingeben für deutschen chat ?
<e370> is it me or are solid state drives really expencive....
<DasEi> hans-peter: #ubuntu-de
<iziezal> does anyone know how i do this?  "Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config (soundcore module, default turn on)"
<Seany> e370: no they are more expensive, no moving parts!
<hans-peter> Danke
<erUSUL> iziezal: that is already done in ubuntu kernels
<DasEi> _Maximus: ?
<_Maximus> DasEi, one second please
<DasEi> k
<e370> cheapest one is twise the amount i paid for my netbook
<Pr0nad> So managed to repair grub, anywho so how do can I tell which drive is currently running ubuntu?
<GuidMorrow> what is "SendQ Exceeded"?
<erUSUL> iziezal: are you compiling your own kernel ?
<CopyWriter> if i uninstall the adobe flash and install the swfdec do i have to uninstall the restricted extras too?
<iziezal> erUSUL, ok thanks. no im not. im trying to get my sound working by installing the package from the realtek site
<psi-jack> Blah! Yeah, totally fscking stuck on "Preparing libwnck22" on installation.
<iziezal> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m3990ba33 'snd-xxxx is the card ID.' how do i find out my card id?
<bhnbfhg> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption). A definite bookmark for every smart Internet user! (This has been a public service message; NOT spam.)
<GuidMorrow> !
<psi-jack> Nice! And just kernel panicked when activating a console!
<DasEi> CopyWriter: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    tried ?
<e370> not spam lol
<CopyWriter> i did that too, same thing
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I've been trying to get my Bluetooth USB dongle to work but it doesn't want to work properly.
<erUSUL> iziezal: lspci | grep -i audio
<Ertain> My system sees it and loads the btusb module.  But when I use a program like "lswm" it says there's no bluetooth interface found.
<skazi21101> какой(каким) приложением(командой) можно проверить разрешения на папки? скопировал локальный профиль из старой системы в новую и теперь почти все ругается на разрешения
<sartan> wow, irssi displays that.
<CopyWriter> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<e370> Ertain: i never even installed any drivers ubuntu did it all for me :S
<psi-jack> skazi21101: English, not giberrish.
<CopyWriter>   libboost-thread1.34.1 libboost-date-time1.34.1 libnss3-dev libnspr4-dev
<CopyWriter> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<_Maximus> DasEi, I need to reboot, I'll be back in a while, sorry
<CopyWriter> i did that command again and got this
<FloodBot3> CopyWriter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> CopyWriter: you rstarted the browser after ?
<e370> thats greek
<th0r> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iziezal> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m6461315b so snd-Intel Corporation 82801JI ?
<Ertain> If anyone's wondering I have a "Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth".
<CopyWriter> yes i did
<Celtic1> Ok guys, I am having a problem.  My computer seems to be acting laggy when navigating through windows and when navigating through webpages.  I know it has something to do with my graphics card, however, when I try updating my driver via the "hardware driver", it updates fine but after rebooting and trying to access the "buddy list" and such as?pps it begins to freeze my cpu.  Any suggestion
<CopyWriter> restarted the pc after as a matter of fact
<Ertain> Hello Wiiguy.
<skazi21101> ou. sorry. i thiught i write to ubuntu-ru
<DasEi> CopyWriter: you got an error ? paste it
<skazi21101> which program or comand can fix rights on files in my home path? i copied it from my old system and everything says that there is errror with user rights on files
<CopyWriter> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required libboost-thread1.34.1 libboost-date-time1.34.1 libnss3-dev libnspr4-dev Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<erUSUL> iziezal: HD Audio Controller --> snd-hda-intel
<DasEi> Celtic1: check top or htop for what consuming so much load
<iziezal> erUSUL, thanks
<th0r> skazi21101: chown and chmod
<skazi21101> ﻿th0r: chown will fix it&
<CopyWriter> did the autoremove let me try again
<DasEi> CopyWriter: thats no error, just needless packages
<GuidMorrow> I wonder why that random user that posted that message said that thing wasn't spam when IT WAS!
<CopyWriter> ah ok
<th0r> skazi21101: might be that the wrong person owns the files, then use chown to change the owner. But might be that the files have the wrong permissions, use chmod to change the permissions
<erUSUL> !ru | skazi21101
<ubottu> skazi21101: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<e370> whats with all this russian
<GuidMorrow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<CopyWriter> i think i remove the adobe flash and installed the swfdec but youtube said i needed to install flash
<FIREBRAND> O.o
<GuidMorrow> yep, utf-8 support works, if not you're missing some packages
<arbir> hello
<godmodegrafix> hi
<iziezal> erUSUL, in http://pastebin.com/m3990ba33 it says 'Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution' i get this http://pastebin.com/mdc0c07e
<GuidMorrow> I'm wondering about these hard drives, do you have to "defragment"
<sartan> this chan goes way too fast.. =/ I'll be back
<guntbert> !defrag | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<FIREBRAND> hey has happened to anyone that when you try to mount the usb, appears on the screen a message saying that you cannot mount the volume?
<arbir> how can i burn an iso to an usb stick so that i can use the usb stick as my installer ? i tried the script isotostick and i am getting this error
<arbir> ./isotostick.sh: line 42: udevinfo: command not found
<erUSUL> iziezal: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf <<<< maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> arbir:  use 'unetbootin' is what i normally do.
<Dr_Willis> arbir:  where did that script come from?
<DasEi> FIREBRAND: yes, try mount/clean mount on win machine or use force option on own risk
<DasEi> *clean unmount
<iziezal> erUSUL, k one sec
<Dr_Willis> theres no 'udevinfo' on ubuntu that i can find.
<arbir> Dr_Willis:  i got that script 1 year back from the Ubuntu forums somewhere. it used to work for me
<CopyWriter> going to try installing seamonkey
<Dr_Willis> !find udevinfo
<ubottu> File udevinfo found in libhd15-doc
<GuidMorrow> arbir: use the USB startup disk creator
<DasEi> !iso | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> arbir:  if its a ubuntuiso you want to put on flash.. use unetbootin, or that usb-startup-disk-creator
<GuidMorrow> wait...
<DasEi>  arbir: use usb-creator
<x3cion> is there a way to set environment variables for a app started with start-stop-daemon?
<FIREBRAND> 'aright thanks for the info.
<arbir> DasEi: what is usb-creator ?
<DasEi> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<arbir> i dont run ubuntu linux at the moment, i dont have that package
<DasEi> arbir : it lets you install to a bootable usb drive , either from cd or a iso on hdd
<arbir> DasEi: this will let me create a live USB , which i can boot with and install ubuntu, right ?
<DasEi> arbir : unetbootin, see above and :
<DasEi> usb
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TannerS> blah ubuntu is acting fking gay all day today
<TannerS> fresh install and i jsut keep runing into problems
<DasEi> arbir : yes, but from a running ubuntu-system (the usb-creator), see above link for your situation
<guntbert> !ohmy | TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<iziezal> erUSUL, in http://pastebin.com/m3990ba33 it says 'Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution' then it shows the text underneath it, above 'Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc' so they want me to copy and paste the line that starts with '-- Azalia controller --ALC880 ALC882 ' into 'alsalbase.conf?
<Jaha> so whats the word on the streets?
<TannerS> ahh how was it languaage and abuse towrds others?
<TannerS> lol
<DigitalCrypto> Java evil
<niko> !coc | TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DigitalCrypto> !pizza DigitalCrypto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DigitalCrypto> :(
<billenium> Has anyone had trouble with Adobe Flash on 64bit ubuntu??
<TannerS> ahh ok..
<guntbert> !botabuse | DigitalCrypto
<ubottu> DigitalCrypto: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TannerS> billenium i have
<erUSUL> iziezal: no; the other lines the ones that begin with # ALSA portion
<iziezal> erUSUL, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85581 it says its '/etc/modules'
<billenium> TannerS: how did you fix it?
<shauno> I wonder how many people just searched ubottu for pizza
<DigitalCrypto>  /msg ubottu Pizza!!!1
<TannerS> billenium u mean get it working?
<guntbert> DigitalCrypto: behave please
<billenium> TannerS: yes sir
<TannerS> billenium pm
<iziezal> erUSUL, so y were they telling me about 'snd-xxx is the card if they didnt want me to copy and paste or do anything with what's above '# ALSA portion'
<erUSUL> iziezal: you have to replace the snd-xxxx in the paste with the card id
<arbir> i got the script to work :-) with a few hick ups
<iziezal> erUSUL, so they wwant me to change that line in the modules.conf that they provided?
<iziezal> erUSUL, ok wait i think i understand this now
<iziezal> erUSUL, i wish i could find that file though
<LinuX2half> Have anyone here know how to use NetSurf?
<CopyWriter> it's officially not the firefox browser that's the problem, flashing is crashing on seamonkey too
<arbir> thanks a lot guys
<CopyWriter> any ideas what i should do guys
<thelostfaith> If mtab is saying a drive is mounted in a certain directory, how come I can't see it under 'computer' ?
<DasEi> CopyWriter: which distro ?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<psi-jack> During Ubuntu 8.04 installation, is there a way to NOT use the framebuffer for the Alternate install?
<DasEi> psi-jack: yep
<iggi> Is anyone familar with the error that after you install ubuntu and write grub to the MBR, the system boots to just a black screen that says "GRUB" No menu, no errors, just says GRUB, not even grub stage 2.
<psi-jack> Ohhh, how? Cause I think that's seriously slowing this down.
<DasEi> psi-jack: can alter this later, too
<CopyWriter> Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<CopyWriter> codename hardy :)
<CopyWriter> sounds all super secret stuff
<DasEi> CopyWriter: I see, when nothing is said I speak for jaunty, the actual one, haven't tried on 8.04 for longer, mention this next time
<psi-jack> DasEi: So, how would I do it?
<CopyWriter> gotcha, i can install it literally withing thehour
<psi-jack> I'm at the CD boot now, waiting. heh
<CopyWriter> i'm testing out the distro before a full migrate
<DasEi> CopyWriter: do you use ati-graphics ?
<CopyWriter> i use the nvidia latest restricted drivers that popped up
<DasEi> psi-jack: I'm lazy to figure that out particuallary, but in : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  you can change it, too
<CopyWriter> don't know if it's the same thing
<jexd> when i wake my laptop from suspend or hibernate it asks me for a password. i want it to simply wake up without need for authorization. how do i do thsi?
<psi-jack> DasEi: Ummm. dpkg-reconfigure isn'
<psi-jack> DasEi: Ummm. dpkg-reconfigure isn't available during installation. :p
<GuidMorrow> ugh hurry up already! all this is doing is waste time and disk space
<psi-jack> I asked about DURING installation, how to disable the framebuffer FOR installation using the Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate Install CD.
<StrangeCharm> how can i extract a bunch of .gz files in a directory?
<CopyWriter> DasEi you think if i install jaunty this will solve the flash problem
<DasEi> CopyWriter: nvidia, so, I ask that because hardy in opposite to jaunty still supported ati better;; consider a :
<iziezal> erUSUL, i dont know what to do. i want to install this driver but neither /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules exist
<iggi> tar -zxf *.gz ?
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CopyWriter> it wouldn't be a problem for me, this is a relatively new install
<CopyWriter> ok i'm going to start the install now
<CopyWriter> be back in after to let you know how it went
<Celtic1> How do you install stuff such as drivers?
<GuidMorrow> is there anything in there about upgrading from i686 to AMD64
<Celtic1> I have one I DLed that I need to install
<DasEi> CopyWriter: I think the problem is somewhere else, but as I don't run it and havent tried in a vm for longer, look for a 'hardy one or try upgrading, see above (always backup important data before)
<psi-jack> Okay, I'll ask again.
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: you have to do a complete reinstall in order to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<thelostfaith> If mtab is saying a drive is mounted in a certain directory, how come I can't see it under 'computer' ?
<chid> how do I disable beeps?
<DasEi> psi-jack: It runs at the end of install, and also can run it manually afterwards
<chid> 9.04
<psi-jack> DasEi: Did you EVEN read my question, at all?
<csudsu> rage
<erUSUL> iziezal: the doc may be out of day
<psi-jack> DURING installation, how to disable the framebuffer FOR installation using the Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate Install CD.
<lstarnes> psi-jack: try sudo modprobe -r fbcon
<DasEi> psi-jack: you aske dif the installer allows you decision of framebuffer/graphics
<csudsu> psi-jack raging will get you some awesome answers
<psi-jack> lstarnes: sudo, and modprobe, are NOT available during boot of the Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate CD
<csudsu> cause you know, the help here is paid
<Jaha> where can i find out if my computer is i386
<psi-jack> csudsu: Neither is stupid people not even reading my fscking questions and giving totally unrelated answers.
<psi-jack> Seriously.
<csudsu> cry about it
<csudsu> this is free support
<DasEi> Jaha: uname -a
<lstarnes> Jaha: or check /proc/cpuinfo
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Hey, you around?
<lstarnes> Jaha: uname -a will only tell you what your current kernel has
<Jaha> hmmm
<cochilion> hi
<Jaha> kk thanks
<cochilion> have a problem with amarok playback, i have just installed and dont play mp3
<cochilion> what should i do?
<lstarnes> psi-jack: try using the option "nofb" when booting
<ma11011> Jaha: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm (is there is an lm flag, you have an 64bit machien0
<psi-jack> lstarnes: From what I'm just now reading, the actual option seems to be: debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<DasEi> cochilion: ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ? amarok-plugins ?
<Oceanic> cochilion, install the xine codecs
<Oceanic> or that :) ignore me
<DasEi> !bootoptions | psi-jack
<ubottu> psi-jack: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<iggi> Anyone familiar with grub refusing to boot by thorwing out just "GRUB" to the screen, but no errors?
<xnockout> help me!!!
<DasEi> iggi : no , I#d try to reinstall grub
<DasEi> !details | xnockout
<ubottu> xnockout: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<psi-jack> DasEi: Yeah, that's what I was looking for earlier, at the least. I ended up having to find it using links, which has been my problem, I have no X at the moment, browsing is a pain. heh
<iggi> DasEi: im going to try again, I did once already
<DasEi> psi-jack: lynx ?
<psi-jack> DasEi: lynx would be worse than links. :p
<iziezal> erUSUL, i found a thread about my exact issue and noone has responded http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040522
<DasEi> iggi: super-grub-disk is a very handy tool
<xnockout> ubottu: icant download gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin for my ubuntu fiestyfawn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> psi-jack: maybe w3m or links2 -g
<lstarnes> xnockout: feisty is no longer supported.  You really should upgrade
<psi-jack> lstarnes: Ooh, good idea!
<DasEi> !feisty | xnockout
<ubottu> xnockout: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<xnockout> lstarnes:how
<DasEi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<psi-jack> lstarnes: Maybe it'll work on my router that's not even in fbcons mode. ;)
<lstarnes> xnockout: installing a new version might be the safest method
<raj> any idea if magic jack works in ubuntu in USA?? help
<billenium> I have youtubes volume all the way up, ubuntus volume all the way up, and my speakers volume all the way up... but it still isn't that loud. On windows the same youtube video would be like... EXTREMELY CRAZY LOUD if i had the same settings. Can anyone help?
<lstarnes> xnockout: another way would be the method described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Einar> Hello
<psi-jack> Well, installation is definately flying a lot faster display-wise, but still slow to load between sections.
<xnockout> lstarnes: thanks
<psi-jack> It's funny. On this system, OpenSUSE's installer ran perfectly fine, but Ubuntu is running like, painfully slow on the installer. No reason why it should be, especially in text mode.
<raj> billenuim I have the same problem too .. i can't figure it out .. except have u tried to increase the master volume and output on the mixer?
<Einar> can anyone help me putting up dualveiw on Asus 9600GT ?
<spO> hi
<Oceanic> billenium, type "alsamixer -c 0" in terminal
<spO> do you guys install any supplemental packages to help with automounting usb drives?
<xnockout> Einar: WOW...
<psi-jack> spO: Curious, I notice you're on Verizon FIOS.. Is it "all that?"
<biovore> Einar: installed the nvidia driver?
<Einar> i Cant install the driver. i have install EnvyNG
<billenium> Oceanic: how do i work this crazy thing? haha
<spO> what is fuse?
<_Maximus> DasEi, I'm back
<xnockout> Einar: nv-glxnew???
<Oceanic> billenium arrow keys
<jexd> how do i disable the password authentication on wake from suspend or hibernate? so after i open my lid, it doesn't ask for a password, it just wakes up?
<spO> psi, what do you use ?
<erUSUL> spO: no; no aditionla packages are needed on a ubuntu install
<billenium> ah
<_Maximus> DasEi, are you still up?
<DasEi> _Maximus: fine
<DasEi> no
<biovore> Einar: Asus 9600GT -> Nvidia 9600GT card?
<spO> erusul, what do you use?
<Einar> Yes
<psi-jack> spO: I use Brighthouse in Florida, which is RoadRunner, 15mbit down, 3mbit up.
<_Maximus> DasEi, I've rebooted, since a friend of mine suggested something
<lstarnes> spO: it's a system that allows adding new filesystem types to linux without having to build custom kernel modules and without needing root access
<erUSUL> spO: ?
<DasEi> _Maximus:does it work now ?
<spO> psi-jack , http://www.defefx.com/fios-deals/
<spO> psi-jack fios is probably better than whatever everyone else is using
<psi-jack> spO: Well, the reason I was asking you, is because you're the only one I know actually using it. ;)
<biovore> Einar: you should be able to install nvidia's driver..  its in the repo.. nvidia-glx-173 and nvidia-kernel-common
<raj> Billenuim DID it work?
<_Maximus> DasEi, I've a big usb hdd and a small one, and I run the system from the big one; I was suggested to start the system from a ubuntu cd and only have the usb hdd that does not work connected to the computer
<Lunis> wow. so ubuntu netbook remix completely breaks gnome for any other use.
<GuidMorrow> where the heck is that Auto Capture Keyboard option in VirtualBox?!
<_Maximus> DasEi, unfortunately it did not work either
<psi-jack> Holy crap! FIOS has 50mbit/20mbit?
<_Maximus> but I saved the dmesg file
<biovore> Lunis: they have a better system in 9.10 then 9.04 for UNR
<spO> psi-jack, i have 20mbit down and 5 mbit up
<DasEi> _Maximus:so you're back on the big one and have the small attachhed ?
<psi-jack> Oh heck, I want them to hurry up and get to my area!
<_Maximus> DasEi, yes, back on the big one, the small one is offline for now
<psi-jack> 50/20 is awesome.  Heck even 25/20 would be awesome.
<psi-jack> Or, 25/15 rather.
<Lunis> biovore: yeah i really liked the idea for a focused programming...but i hate that it completely wrecks gnome
<Lunis> ^focused programming enviroment
<DasEi> _Maximus:plug it in, then trm l :  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinti
<DasEi> _Maximus:plug it in, then trm l :  sudo fdisk -l | pastebint        *
<psi-jack> spO: Curious.. For their TV, do they just use Sat, or do they do it over the wire? Florida, Satelite, not worth the trouble, at all.
<spO> my configuration of 20/5 has been replaced/updated with the 25/15 configuration, and i would have to pay 10 bucks more if i wanted that, but i don'tw ant more money
<x3cion> is there a way to set environment variables for an app started with start-stop-daemon?
<biovore> Lunis: yeah.. it designed for netbooks.  So can't really do all that fancy stuff.. the simplified the interface down alot..
<erUSUL> !ot | spO psi-jack
<ubottu> spO psi-jack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spO> erusul, what do you use for auto mounting?
<DasEi> _Maximus plug it in, then trm l :  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit        , to be more precise
<Lunis> biovore: yeah my wife uses it on her Aspire One...it's great, and it uses compiz without problem, but on my lappy it's crap. gnome shell would be better, and that's sad
<spO> lstarnes, is FUSE good for when you plug in a new usb drive?
<_Maximus> DasEi, here is the dmesg from the live cd with the small usb hdd only: http://pastebin.com/f36c69418
<lstarnes> spO: fuse isn't an automounting system
<spO> lstarnes, what are the practical uses of FUSE?
<_Maximus> DasEi, yes, I'll do that too
<erUSUL> spO: nothing special... it just works out of the box
<psi-jack> Automounting is usually handled partially by hal, isn't it?
<lstarnes> spO: it can be used to easily implement new filesystem formats or do certain things with a filesystem interface
<_Maximus> DasEi, see starting from 247.777210
<copywriter> guys, shoud i download and test karmic koala
<spO> you mean hal from 2001?
<erUSUL> spO: fuse is filesystems in user space and allows wxactly that you can writte fs drivers in userspace which is easier than writting a kernel driver
<copywriter> or just wait
<copywriter> i'm excited
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: How advanced of a user are you?
<erUSUL> spO: ntfs-3g the driver linux uses for ntfs is fuse based
<Lunis> biovore: i never managed to get any incarnation of fglrx to work either. i never had this much problem in Intrepid :/
<sy1> Hi
<copywriter> pretty much an experimenter
<sy1> How is every one ?
<lstarnes> spO: the Hardware Abstraction Layer
<qdii> hello. Compiz is running right now, and everything's working right. I want to know which kernel module is responsible for the 3D rendering , how can I know that ?
<Wonko_> Sorry to interrupt, does anyone know where applications I install are stored when I use Synaptic while running 9.04 inside Windows XP?
<_Maximus> DasEi, the fdisk -l here: http://pastebin.com/f23cfcf33
<sy1> I am Simon Yee
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: Then give it a shot; what's the harm?  Worst case roll back, and don't keep data you care about on it. :)
<billenium> When I am on youtube, the player becomes are greybox all of a sudden... Before then it worked fine (played videos) now ALL flash-related-objects are grey.
<Shadow121> Hey everyone, If i want to become a ubuntu member where can i log my actions with the community?
<copywriter> i am comfortable tinkering around with distros
<sy1> I just wonder about the Ubuntu Windows
<erUSUL> qdii: depends on the card
<Lunis> biovore: it's the new version numbering system in the new Xorg, i found out, but I can't find a fix :(
<lstarnes> spO: it automatically handles some hardware-related configuration
<erUSUL> !member | Shadow121
<ubottu> Shadow121: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<sy1> the panels keep changing back and forth and always cannot sit still how do I make it sit still
<copywriter> ok should i go with the alpha 1 or a daily build
<qdii> erUSUL: well that computer is a laptop, with a poor intel graphic chipset inside
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: When I had just one machine (and this was before virtualization really struck it big) there was no way in the world I'd run a non-release OS.
<raj> billenuim JUST reinstall flash .. that would be the easiest way :)
<Shadow121> ubottu:  Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<steven_> anyone get wow working under ubuntu?
<lstarnes> qdii: you can use lsmod to get a list of loaded kernel modules
<copywriter> good idea, i can install jaunty and use virtual box to run kaola
<psi-jack> WoW.. Bleh.. Waste of time, money, and CPU cycles.
<savanny1976u> Hi, everyone. It has 24 hours since I installed "Radeon HD (Pci ex),(1GB),(3DDR) 4850" to My Media center 2005 using "Samsung 25,5 inch Lcd ( SyncMaster T260HD).. First I tried Ubuntu 9.04 I ended up with black screen. Tried every solution existed on the net with nothing. I decided to delete to 9.04 and install 8.04 my graphic card wasn't even recognized by "Hardware Drivers". So i decided to upgrade to 8.1, here I'm standing in front
<savanny1976u> of my "White screen of death"can not access "Ubuntu 8.1". Can someone please help me?? Thank you..
<DasEi> _Maximus : shows just one drive, can lsub find it ?   lsusb | pastebinit
<Lunis> steven_: it's considered platinum with WINE
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: copywriter That's usually the best solution.
<Lunis> steven_: it's been working very well for quite some time now
<copywriter> or i could just install jaunty on my desktop and pretty much experiment on this laptop
<erUSUL> qdii: not usre i think that intel uses the genric drm module
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: I don't trust non-release OSes; been burned too many times doing that.
<copywriter> thanks guys
<copywriter> you've not failed me yet
<Kelder> sure steven_, even though it was a while ago.. wow should be very doable.. the only problem is when your guild uses ventrillo or w/e
<steven_> that depends psi... if you enjoy playing its not a waste of time
<cochilion> have a problem with amarok playback, i have just installed and dont play mp3
<cochilion> what should i do?
<KB1JWQ> copywriter: There's always next time. :-)  There's a separate channel for karmic.
<KB1JWQ> !karmic | copywriter
<ubottu> copywriter: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<copywriter> gotcha
<erUSUL> cochilion: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sy1> SAvanny did you try and look the Mediubuntu repository?
<steven_> cool ill have to givbe it a try
<_Maximus> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f31fbc748
<cochilion> erUSUL: i have just installed and still the same
<DasEi> savanny1976u: boot in safemode, try : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steven_> ill have no use for winblows if thats th e case
<psi-jack> Okay. Now, since I can't get my 3c940 onboard NIC to go 1000mbit, what are good Linux-supported PCI NIC's that can do it proper?
<_Maximus> DasEi, no, lsusb does not find it
<Kelder> steven_: it should work with wine from the winehq repositories without further changes.. so make sure you get the latest wine, and then you should only have to change a few options in your ini files, like using opengl instead of dx
<psi-jack> So far, a Linksys Gigabit can, but I'm not too fond of Linksys by any means, so I'm curious if Netgear's Gigabit NIC's are worth it.
<savanny1976u> Syt, I can't access to my Desktop, I have a white. Is there other way to access rep?
<DasEi> _Maximus : strange,  but the drive is on and spinning ?
<_Maximus> DasEi, but I can hear that the device is constantly shutting down and restarting
<Lunis> what are the chances that fglrx from intrepid would work in jaunty?
<_Maximus> DasEi, yes, spinning but stopping and starting again
<DasEi> _Maximus : aharr, also when data( usb ) is unplugged ? has it a seperate powerline or is it a 2.5 ""  ?
<Einar> Can anybody help me with Nvidia problem i think i have tryd it all... still not working aftur many hours google
<_Maximus> DasEi, what is more weird is that it works on the laptop
<x3cion> is there a way to set environment variables for an app started with start-stop-daemon?
<spO> hal is not automounting my usb drives,  i am going to try to reinstall it
<spO> what doy ou think?
<_Maximus> DasEi, it's a 2.5"
<_Maximus> DasEi, all goes on the usb
<DasEi> _Maximus : aharr, is your board set to supply +5V ?
<sdv00> anyone kno how to fix 'kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot' on boot?
<lstarnes> spO: reinstalling rarely does anything
<_Maximus> DasEi, that
<lstarnes> sdv00: you can safely ignore that
<_Maximus> DasEi, that's a good one, is there any way I check that out withouth checking the bios?
<lstarnes> sdv00: that always appears if you start without hibernating
<sdv00> lstarnes: so how do i bypass this?
<DasEi> _Maximus : first check if usb is enabled in bios, secondly many boards have jumpers on it where you can set steady or dynamic usb supply
<lstarnes> sdv00: you don't need to
<sdv00> lstarnes: i login via cmd prompt?
<sdv00> lstarnes: then what sudo reboot?
<sdv00> lstarnes: cuz that doesnt work >_<
<nzmm> Hi i was wondering:  Is there a Gnome way to automount drives on login?  Or should i just edit fstab?
<_Maximus> DasEi, and which one do I need?
<lstarnes> sdv00: that always appears unless you hibernate first
<erika1984> hi all
<lstarnes> sdv00: that message comes from not finding a resume image for coming out of hibernation
<DasEi> _Maximus : both, reading dmesg now, second
<Einar> Anyone ?? cant get dualveiw working
<savanny1976u> DasEi, you mean Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<lstarnes> sdv00: it is not an error, it is just an informative emssage
<lstarnes> *message
<sy1> Savanny maybe it is an overheated graphics card
<duvnell> I've got a collection of DVDs and now a giant harddrive that I want to rip them too and watch them from... is there an all-in-one rip&watch solution for me?
<erika1984> How do i find my fat 32 partion i have dual boot system
<sdv00> lstarnes: :O is it possible to hiberate via cmd prompt?
<DasEi> savanny1976u: can do so, too and login, see:
<DasEi> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lstarnes> sdv00: I'm not sure
<djzn> hello, will EXT4 be the default filesystem for Karmic ?
<sdv00> lstarnes: then how would i tell my comp to hiberate >_<
<lstarnes> djzn: questions about karmic go to #ubuntu+1
<erika1984> can someone tell me
<Jigfischer> It is time that all human races stand up to the threat that the feral negroid beast poses to civilization!  Asians, Whites, non-negroid Hispanics, Indians, Semites, Turkics, Native Americans, etc need to band together and put an end to the incessant monkeyshines that the niggras have been imposing on society.   If you are tired of the nignogs, then discuss it here at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  We are not White
<Jigfischer>  Supremacists, we are people of all human races....Negro Inferiorists!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot3> Jigfischer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> sdv00: do you need it to hibernate?
<cochilion> have a problem with amarok playback, i have just installed and dont play mp3
<erika1984> both the linuxan fat partions are on the same hard drive
<Shadow121> Ubuntu Membership calls for a "Personal Wiki Page".  How do i set that up?
<sdv00> lstarnes: i have no idea.. kinda confused. i thought u said the error shows because i need to hiberate?
<psi-jack> Sheash./
<lstarnes> sdv00: not because you need to hibernate
<lstarnes> sdv00: ignore the message
<lstarnes> sdv00: all it means is that it's not resuming from hibernation
<sy1> I think never to leave on hibernate
<erika1984> helloi
<sy1> some cGraphics card cannot turn back on
<sdv00> lstarnes: well what do u mean by 'ignore' it.. at boot i enter a cmd prompt view.
<sy1> this could be sign of hardware problem
<erika1984> how do i access my fat 32 partion from ubuntu
<spOO`> what was my disconnect message?
<lstarnes> sdv00: act as if you did not see the message
<sdv00> lstarnes: i tried rebooting/shutdown same thing
<lstarnes> sdv00: are you unable to use the system normally?
<DasEi> _Maximus : dmesg also can only enumerate one device, probably because of the power-prob; also your main-hd needs checking
<sdv00> lstarnes: nope, just a cmd prompt/terminal view
<nzmm> Does Gnome have a way to automount a drive on login, or should i stick to editing fstab?
<sdv00> lstarnes: clearly if i was able to, id probably knew wat u mean by ignore ;/
<lstarnes> sdv00: look for another error.  that message about the resume image most likelyw would not have a problem
<sdv00> lstarnes: ok give me a sec to reboot n see the entire error
<Qube> Hi all, I was just offered a new linux-image-virtual in my Jaunty install: current 2.6.24-19-virtual - so I did apt-get
<_Maximus> DasEi, I did not attach the small usb hdd at boot time
<Qube>                    install linux-image-virtual but it didn't install a virtual kernel - it installed 2.6.28-14-server   - is this
<Qube>                    meta-package broken?
<lstarnes> sdv00: you can use dmesg to see the full kernel log
<_Maximus> DasEi, why do you say my main hdd needs a check?
<DasEi> _Maximus : to check sda, run live cd, have (big) hd not mounted, run : sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda
<Qube> a trace of my install is here: http://codepad.org/iMvTh7YX
<sdv00> lstarnes: would it matter if im using a different distro of ubuntu? ex. kubuntu/edubuntu/etc?
<lstarnes> spO: when reporting something to a channel, it is considered rude to leave before recieving a reply
#ubuntu 2009-08-16
<DasEi> _Maximus : dmesg reports lots of errors
<lstarnes> sdv00: most likely not
<erika1984> hello
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sy1> Is there anyway to lock the entire panel down
<sy1> and nothing moves around after reboot
<_Maximus> DasEi, you refere to line 252.835450 ?
<x3cion> Is there a way to set environment variables for an app started with start-stop-daemon?
<sy1> hi nomasteryyoda
<DasEi> _Maximus : like 475 and following
<cochilion> have a problem with amarok playback, i have just installed and dont play mp3
<cochilion> what should i do?
<DasEi> _Maximus : do you have a manual of your motherboard ?
<_Maximus> DasEi, I can only see errors for the "scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200BMV External 1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4" which means it's the small usb hdd by western digital
<_Maximus> DasEi, the motherboard has no more the manual
<DasEi> _Maximus : I refered to the pastebin, 475 is  252.849728
<haf1ztang> any1 can help me with installing new usplash?
<haf1ztang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<spO> my system is broken now, it won't automount my usb hard drives anymore, but it auto mounts my flash drive/key drive
<haf1ztang> any1 can help me with installing new usplash?
<spO> haf, you mean a boot splash?   for grub
<spO> ?
<_Maximus> DasEi, but that goes for the western digital drive which is the one that I can't get working on this system
<br34l> is there a list with any know freeze issue for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<haf1ztang> no..the boot screen
<DasEi> _Maximus : I asked for the manual, in case that bios won't suport the drive to find the usb-jumper, they are often labeled on the board, a three pin jumper
<br34l> *known
<haf1ztang> splash screens
<haf1ztang> spO: splash screens
<haf1ztang> spO: i want to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+BlackChrome?content=60249
<GuidMorrow> why cant I modify stuff in my virtual machine
<_Maximus> DasEi, I know what you are saying, but I am not sure there is a jumper on this board since it's quite old
<spO> haf, i had problems with splash and grub  , maybe you can install grub2,  are you getting somekind of errors?
<haf1ztang> spO: i dont have any probs with grub. just to install splash screens. make it more nice
<evilGUI> Does anyone here have a 4850?
<DasEi> _Maximus : can you run other usb-powered devices (mouse .f.e) ?
<evilGUI> I'm looking to buy a new video card for gaming and was wondering if I'll have any issues with Ubuntu and a ATI card, I mostly just need HD video playback working.
<GuidMorrow> I wish I could install a cool splash screen, but how much space will it take up in the boot sector?
<AssociateX> Hello people
<x3cion> Is there at least a useful channel when I have a problem with this damn, stupid start-stop-daemon crap?
<_Maximus> DasEi, the mouse needs 5V ?
<AssociateX> is it a big chore to hook up a digital ldc TV to my computer? Do I have to reconfig Xorg or anything?
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: you can put it anywhere, but not the mbr, /boot for example
<DasEi> _Maximus : a laser does, or a keyboard or ..
<arbir1> hi
<arbir1> i have a live cd running
<arbir1> how can i get the xorg file ? i dont see much info in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> arbir1: it's empty by deafult
<_Maximus> DasEi, I only have an optical usb mouse which runs ok
<arbir1> damn, close the window accidently :-(
<_Maximus> DasEi, thanks for support
<_Maximus> DasEi, I'll go and check the bios now
<DasEi> _Maximus : which fs is on the small hd ?
<arbir1> :(
<arbir1> is back
<_Maximus> I have not checked that out yet, but I think it's fat32 (to be accessible on most of the systems)
<arbir1> so, how can i get my xorg file from a live system ?
<arbir1> test
<DasEi> arbir1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , check again after
<_Maximus> DasEi, thanks for support again
<arbir1> DasEi: alright
<GuidMorrow> when I "send shutdown signal" what does that do to my virtual machine
<evilGUI> Are the overheating issues with the 4850 still there?
<DasEi> _Maximus : another idea is to install ntfsprogs, but by default, both fat and ntfs are handled by jaunty
<evilGUI> also how well does a GTS 250 run in Ubuntu.
<arbir1> DasEi: should i say yes to the kernel frame buffer dialog ?
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: it powers it down like shutdown
<DasEi> arbir1: say no
<megra> GuidMorrow, it depends on the VM you use, but normally, it should terminate the program.
<GuidMorrow> holy crap look at the memory usage
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: how much ram total ?
<arbir1> DasEi: i only see this -- http://pastie.org/585336
<megra> hey guys, any news about an update of the kernel about the 0day found yesterday ?
<GuidMorrow> I had to set the VM to use 640M RAM
<GuidMorrow> gotta figure if this motherboard can hold 4GB of RAM
<GuidMorrow> It used to run with PAE in Windows
<Sneaky-Jesus> megra: I think they're testing the patch for bugs, it'll be rolled out via Synaptic soon enough :)
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: so 4 g installed ?
<arbir1> DasEi: i wonder how it runs a complete desktop with such less config in the xorg. am i looking at the wrong file ? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aprilhare> hello. i have an issue with graphics in gstreamer and vlc. i get strange colours. i looked on the internets and there was the suggestion that XV_HUE variable gets somehow mucked up and the temporary fix for this is "xvattr -a XV_HUE -v 1" however it's claimed its fixed... somewhere. does anyone know where that fix is? :)
<GuidMorrow> I only have one 2GB stick, 256 MB share memory ... maybe I should go into BIOS and reset things
<GuidMorrow> the share memory size was originally set at 64 MB
<megra> Sneaky-Jesus, I must admin that's quite critical, I tried the exploit released by the grsecurity maintener, I was like frozen on chair when I saw '#' on my prompt :-)
<DasEi> arbir1: no, all right, in farmer times there had been more modules, nowadays it's kernel implemented
<GuidMorrow> I was experimenting with a large share memory buffer and I didn't find any difference  whenever I played The Sims 2 with it -- I figured my integrated nVIDIA graphics controller would use it as TurboCache memory
<arbir1> DasEi: well it seems, if i configure my xorg from hand, it never starts up :-(
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: no wonder, 2 g total, 256 graphic, give vm 256 then
<arbir1> DasEi: alright.. thanks for the help.
<DasEi> arbir: not really, you can specialize it
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: unless it's a super onbaord,  128 M for graphics should do
<GuidMorrow> The Sims 2 will require up to 512M RAM with Vista ,but the OS itself will suffer without any extra memory
<DasEi> arbir: for instance, if you install a propitary driver or want to customize your screen, xorg gets altered
<cjae> HI I installed the proprietary ati drivers in jaunty abd apparently the card is not supported anymore, I need to revert to the open source drivers (is that what was installed with the distro) and can I use them with tv out?
<cjae> was going to follow this http://www.leong.nl/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-upgrade-with-atiamd-graphics/
<ScottG> How can I get ls to print out full path names of files and directories?
<geirha> ScottG: Don't think it can. You can use find for that though
<ScottG> oh ok, thanks
<cjae> Do I still edit xorg to setup dual screens when not using the proprietary drivers?
<DasEi> ScottG: ls -R  , see man ls
<elitrix_> hi guys, this is a very strange question for the ubuntu chan i know but you guys have always been helpful... im in the process of installing xp pro sp3 on my parents computer and my cd must be bad i had to skip 2 files, does anyone here have a xp pro sp3 install that i can get two files off of?
<GuidMorrow> Windows XP sometimes takes up to 256 RAM and the game does take 256 RAM or more
<ScottG> DasEi: That is recursive
<geirha> cjae: The open source drivers should be xrandr-friendly, so you can use xrandr or the System -> Preferences -> Display gui
<DasEi> cjae : whih card ? ati is off the place with xorg 7.4 mostly
<DasEi> ScottG: so I diidn't get you right ; full paths ?
<cjae> DasEi, ati 9600
<geirha> cjae: However, you may need to edit xorg.conf to tell the driver to use enough memory for a desktop spread on two monitors
<DasEi> cjae : hard case, I'm not sure for ope sorce n dual, what works is you can downgrade xorg or even use hardy
<pixlbox> having trouble with my wireless connection on my mac mini, tried the apple chat room but no ones replying
<GuidMorrow> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<inx-mdg> pixlbox: is mac mini a PPC or an intel? just curious?
<pixlbox> intel
<inx-mdg> pixlbox: what card of wifi card?
<inx-mdg> hi brian_
<maco> pixlbox: its running ubuntu....right?
<cjae> geirha, I am so mixed up with the new way of installing drivers (hardware drivers) and randr, I have a hand edited xorg.conf from a long time ago that should work to setup separate x screens I'll just have to switch it to whatever the open source driver is called under that section
<puff> pixlbox: You tried #macosx?
<puff> pixlbox: I'm afraid folks here won't be able to give you much help with mac issues.
<geirha> cjae: I'm currently using the open source ati drivers and occationally extend the desktop to my TV. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f79877210
<inx-mdg> pixlbox: what kind of wifi card is it?
<pixlbox> puff:  cool ill try that thanks
<GuidMorrow> For some reason the vm isn't running right at "full speed" -- the sound clips in some spots
<puff> pixlbox: Even if it were a really slow day and people didn't mind discussing off-topic stuff, most folks here prolly don't knw much macosx.
<cjae> geirha, what card? and how do you get it back to open source driver?
<GuidMorrow> and the CPU maxes out at random times
<pixlbox> yeah, was a wild shot, thanks anyway
<DasEi> cjae : the open source driver least supports dualhed, also :
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<cjae> DasEi, opensource support separate x screens?
<cjae> I do not want to extend
<geirha> cjae: The important part is SubSection "Display" and the two following lines, which tell it to allocate enough memory to extend the 1280x1024 monitor to the left of the 1360x768 TV
<geirha> cjae: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 760G [Radeon 3000]
<DasEi> !xinerama | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<inx-mdg> brian_: get you gnom0... think working?
<haf1z> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cjae> geirha, it would be more like 1024x768 screen 0 and 800x600 screen 1
<DasEi> cjae : sorry, seperate screens, generally yes, but the 9600 is the " biggest of the older ones", so not sure for that model
<cjae> lol
<geirha> cjae: Oh, you want two separate desktops? Never bothered with that myself ...
<haf1z> some1 can tell me what is virtual box? virtual machine?
<kroson> hi everyone
<lstarnes> haf1z: it's a virtual machine
<kroson> what are the necessary files to download from the ubuntu nvidia ppa?
<kroson> i want to install the latest 190 drivers
<haf1z> lstarnes: how it works?
<haf1z> lstarnes: is it the same with wine?
<lstarnes> haf1z: wine isn't a virtual machine.  It's an emulation of the windows API/ABI
<geirha> haf1z: Instead of a harddrive, it uses a file, which the operating system inside the virtual machine will think is a genuine hard drive. Same with audio card, video card etc.
<cjae> DasEi, basically I would I have a xorg that would resemble this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 and substitute whatever the opensource driver is for nvidia geirha
<cjae> should work... no?
<haf1z> lstarnes: what is the function vbox?
<lstarnes> haf1z: virtualbox is a virtual machine
<lstarnes> haf1z: vbox is another name for virtualbox
<GuidMorrow> ok this is stupid, why can't I access my usb flash drive from my vm?
<haf1z> lstarnes: can it be same with dualboot?
<lstarnes> haf1z: it's different from a dualboot
<Scunizi> GuidMorrow: because you're using vbox-ose instead of the vbox version off their site?
<GuidMorrow> WHAT
<geirha> haf1z: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualization
<lstarnes> haf1z: a true dualboot doesn't use any emulation and runs directly on the actual hardware
<Scunizi> GuidMorrow: are you using virtualbox?
<ericab> can someone tell me why "sudo shutdown -h now" has completley stopped working, BUT "sudi init 0" works properly in shuttung the computer down ??
<DasEi> cjae:this is a pointer in the direction ;; I'd try to get a working xorg in your desired setup from 8.04 and then alter it for jaunty
<haf1z> do you have any advice, since i am new.. is that vm is for advanced user or what?
<Flare183> ericab: You turn your computer off like this: sudo shutdown -P now
<lstarnes> haf1z: maybe more intermediate
<cjae> Section "Device"
<cjae> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"	Driver		"nvidia" in this section what do I call the opensource ati driver geirha
<lstarnes> haf1z: virtualbox is fairly easy to use
<ericab> Flare183, i will try that, but "sudo shutdown -h now" used to work correctly, do you know what could have changed it ?
<GuidMorrow> !virtualbox
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: with vm set off, enable usb in vbox, then devices > usb
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ameed> Hello , I have an Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Latitude D830 - the wifi only works when i disable the driver and enable it again but when i reboot the machine same issue appears and i must disable and enable to get it working again - any ideas?
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: also you need the non-free one, ose = no usb
<Flare183> ericab: No, I don't. But I do know that sudo shutdown -P now works.
<ericab> ill try it now, thnks
<evilGUI> Anyone in here use a ATI radeon 4850 or 4870?
<haf1z> lstarnes: 1 more thing, whats is the benefit of using vm?
<azzkaradag> #ubuntu-tr
<cjae> DasEi, I can make the separate screens work if the driver (open) supports it, or would I just be better off to use a older proprietary driver and how would I do that?
<docgnome> gnome is really slow for me. rather some things are. like typing takes a long time
<lstarnes> haf1z: things that run in a vm don't have full hardware access and don't need to be installed on a hard disk partition
<docgnome> as does scrolling
<Flare183> docgnome: Try using Xubuntu then.
<cjae> DasEi, not switching to 8.04 have lvm setup already can I use a older ati driver in jaunty at all?
<IdleOne> what is the command to get the path of a package?
<docgnome> i have compiz running. when i turn it off everything is ok, but the windows repaint very slowly
<lstarnes> haf1z: plus some virtual machines, like qemu, support other architectures, like mips or sparc
<chalcedny> what's the bottom bar with icons on it called?
<docgnome> Flare183: yeah, didn't help
<docgnome> Flare183: same behavior
<haf1z> lstarnes: so, i think its better to use dualboot right?
<geirha> haf1z: Install Ubuntu in a VM, and you can experiment with everything you want, without affecting your main system
<lstarnes> haf1z: it depends on what you need to do
<ameed> Hello , I have an Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Latitude D830 - the wifi only works when i disable the driver and enable it again but when i reboot the machine same issue appears and i must disable and enable to get it working again - any ideas?
<frunns> haf1z: like e-ID, doesn't work too well in linux, but you can just use a vm instead of dual booting. :P
<Flare183> docgnome: Turn off the remote desktop, and the tracker/file indexer
<GuidMorrow> why didn't you tell me "VirtualBox OSE" was the wrong version
<DasEi> cjae: either you get the propi thing from 8.04 to get the config or must now, as I become tired ask again or google your 9600 jaunty dualhead;  you can for sure downgrade xorg and have aticontrolcenter with propitary driver
<Sigma> hi friends
<Sigma> any ubuntu specialists around
<docgnome> Flare183: where is the indexing?
<haf1z> so guys, let say im running linux on windows. i did write file and save in linux. then i reboot. does the file i save remains?
<CaptainCrook> any alternative to unrar-free packages to unrar .rar archives?
<DasEi> !who | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<inx-mdg> Anyone here run windows XP Pro in virtualbox?  How much ram?
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: 7-zip?
<chalcedny> all my things that i have multiples of - firefox windows, xhchat, gnome terminals .. are making separate icons on the desktop in my taskbar (bottom bar, whichever it's called) is there a way to make them one icon that opens a list? in ubuntu 9.04
<Guest73835> how do i make ubuntu use the default video drivers for my card i think i somehow fucked it up cuz my screen is all distorded when i try to log in
<lstarnes> haf1z: it should if you installed ubuntu on a filesystem image or hard disk
<Guest73835> but with the live disk its fine
<DasEi> inx-mdg: least 256, better 512, best..
<taget> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  heard about it alot it works great?
<Q_Continuum> inx-mdg: XP wants 256MB of RAM, I'd say 512MB-1024MB, if you have it to spare.  Depends on what you're going to use the VM for.
<geirha> haf1z: yes
<inx-mdg> DasEi: I have 1 gig
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: on Windows, I've used it a *ton*
<DasEi> inx-mdg: for the vm or in general ?
<inx-mdg> DasEi: any tips for running WIN XP Pro?
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  and on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> why would IDJC ( Internet Disc Jockey Console ) need jack ( a cd ripping utility )?
<docgnome> funny thing is all the compiz functions like the cube work fine
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: I'm not sure it's available, checking now....
<DasEi> inx-mdg: nothing special about it
<inx-mdg> DasEi: I have 1 gig of ram in my machine
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: p7zip is the command-line Linux port of 7zip, http://sourceforge.net/projects/p7zip/
<DasEi> inx-mdg: so decide what else you need and use least 256
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  it does unrar? does it use unrar-free package or it use it's own?
<Mute_Bones> Um, I've been having a problem with Samba and Windows 7. can anyone help?
<inx-mdg> DasEi: I really only need to run MS Word 2003
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: To be honest, I'm not sure.  I think I ended up installing unrar-free and just using that.
<DasEi> inx-mdg: oo ? abiword ?
<cjae> so if I follow this to uninstall the proprietary ati driver http://www.leong.nl/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-upgrade-with-atiamd-graphics/ how do I load the opensource driver?
<Q_Continuum> inx-mdg: I would give Windows XP 384MB of RAM then.  Should be enough for Windows XP + Office 2003.
<DasEi> cjae: decribed in same post
<inx-mdg> DasEi: we only use Word 2003 at work- I "mind storm" techniques for being productive in MS Word 2003
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  ok i'm getting a "Failed" on every files any idea what it could be?
<kaddi> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<inx-mdg> DasEi: otherwise ooWriter is perfect for my needs
<geirha> cjae: It should load it automatically
<r3d|RIOT_> Flare183 where can i see what is being run to shutdown the computer ?
<cjae> geirha, so there is no vesa crap or anything
<DasEi> inx-mdg: will work with 256, depending if you're running presentations/zips and so on, more ram saves time, but function will be there anyway
<Flare183> r3d|RIOT_: I have no idea.....
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: Not a clue, I haven't ran across a *.rar in awhile that I downloaded on this system.
<kaddi> the intel regression is only in 9.04,no?
<cjae> DasEi, sorry I missed which post that was
<edbian> r3d|RIOT_: Go to rc6.d  All of those scripts are run at shutdown
<inx-mdg> DasEi: just Word template and macro kind of stuff, maybe a simple spreadsheet
<r3d|RIOT_> edbian ok thanks
<edbian> r3d|RIOT_: That is, all the ones that start with a "K"
<DasEi> cjae: the one you gave twice ore more
<Mute_Bones> Can anyone help me?
<sysRPN> could someone please tell me how to fix this? checking for MONO_CAIRO... configure: error: Package requirements (mono-cairo >= 1.2) were not met ... full log **here** -> http://pastebin.com/m46c63e77
<GuidMorrow> !lightscribe
<ubottu> For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<gipsy_> hi
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  yeah not much options under ubuntu for .rar file...
<DasEi> cjae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253867/
<r3d|RIOT_> edbian, wait i thought rc0 was shutdown ?
<DasEi> !ask | Mute_Bones
<ubottu> Mute_Bones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geirha> cjae: As long as your xorg.conf doesn't still have the line telling it to use fglrx, it should detect the right open source driver for your card
<gipsy_> i have a question i am new to ubuntu ... and i am trying to install VPN so i can connect to work is that possible ?
<edbian> r3d|RIOT_: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<cjae> geirha, I see thanks
<edbian> r3d|RIOT_: 0 is for system halt.  6 is for reboot
<arquebus> I have Orca installed which both reads audible text and magnifys the screen, but I dont have an icon for it. How do I access the icon, because when I start in in console it just starts reading the console
<Mute_Bones> Um, I've been having a problem with Samba and Windows 7. can anyone help?
<radioman-lt> whats with wsamba?
<r3d|RIOT_> edbian would you mind a pm ?
<DasEi> geirha: cjae: have to remove fglrx from system (kernel-implemented else)
<th0r> sysRPN: the place to start is to look for something like libmono-dev or libcairo-dev
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: If you install unrar or unrar-free apparently the normal 'Archive Manager' can handle them.
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: As per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller
<GuidMorrow> !nero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero
<Mute_Bones> Crap, it cut off the rest. (continued) WHen I attempt to log into my Win7 share, it constantly asks for username and password, even though I put them in right
<DasEi> !burn | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<GuidMorrow> wth?! http://en.wikipedia.com/wiki/Nero_Linux
<inx-mdg> arquebus: you can make an icon by right clicking your desktop
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253868/ can I get some help with this please. IDJC is looking for jack libs but I assume that ubuntu doesnt have them in the expected path.
<sysRPN> th0r: i think it needs to link to Mono-Cario.dll ... which is in this path /usr/lib/mono/2.0/Mono.Cairo.dll
<gipsy_> anyone ???
<DasEi>  GuidMorrow : nero linux free for trial, can use existing license from win if have, ubuntu k3b does well
<arquebus> inx-mdg- thanks, I'll check that out
<inx-mdg> arquebus: the file path might be something like /usr/bin/orca
<CaptainCrook> Q_Continuum,  in fact it display Failed... but everything works... kind of strange...
<arquebus> inx-mdg: ok, thanks, that helps
<DugenNash> Hello, I am having issues with both Firefox and Opera displaying web pages with bad/distorted layouts, I can point you to a screenshot if anyone can help me with this
<radioman-lt> Mute_Bones, check box
<inx-mdg> arquebus: your welcome :)
<DasEi> gipsy:why vpn ? ssh ?
<cjae> DasEi, geirha  ok thanks just wanted to get the low down on things before as the box in question is in another room ...will give it a shot
<cjae> :)
<nicklas_> how do you get conky to get under windows? ubuntu gnome with desktop effects on
<geirha> !imagebin | DugenNash
<ubottu> DugenNash: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Mute_Bones> radioman-lt I tried to set it to remember my password. No dice, it keeps asking and not letting me on
<DasEi> cjae: sorry for me being too up today for a walkthrough
<DugenNash> hi ubottu here is where I saved the screenie: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ir2dnwzheme/lastfm.png
<radioman-lt> wron paas, are you in domain?
<DugenNash> some pages look ok, but others look pretty bad like you can see on the screenshot of lastfm
<GuidMorrow> !dvd-author
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-author
<DasEi> gipsy:what do you want with that connection ?
<jdu> DugenNash, looks like you need to change your font settings
<GuidMorrow> is there anything about movie editors, especially those the same caliber as Windows Movie Maker?
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, gnomebaker or k3b work well
<cjae> DasEi, geirha if all else fails I think I have a spare nvidia agp around ;P np thanks anyway I think I ll get it
<DugenNash> hi jdu  have tried that, but it doesn't really seem to help at all
<DasEi> nvidia XD
<jdu> DugenNash, firefox will respect a minimum font.  It may even follow settings you have for ubuntu, I don't know
<GuidMorrow> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<DasEi> !brain | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gipsy_> i just want to be able to connect
<gipsy_> to work so i can work from home
<cjae> GuidMorrow, kino
<DasEi> !who | gipsy
<ubottu> gipsy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253868/ can I get some help with this please. IDJC is looking for jack libs but I assume that ubuntu doesnt have them in the expected path. How do I tell the configure script where to look for the libs and what is the correct path to the libs?
<gipsy_> i can do it from vista
<gipsy_> but im not sure how
<DasEi> !vlc > GuidMorrow
<gipsy_> from linux
<ubottu> GuidMorrow, please see my private message
<Q_Continuum> CaptainCrook: Perhaps it needs a restart to stop throwing errors?  (Sometimes adding plugins/support for features is half-baked until the app in question, or wherever it gets its list, gets reloaded)
<pixlbox> any way of getting itunes running in wine ?
<DasEi> gipsy : you want to connect from office to home ?
<jdu> DugenNash, well that's all I can think of, that would be causing it.  To test if it is a firefox setting (ignoring Opera for the mement)  try    mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak      after closing firefox and then restart it.  You will have your default settings.  Then to get them back.  do    mv .mozilla.bak .mozilla
<arquebus> anyone know a good magnifying glass app for ubuntu to use with netbooks?
<GuidMorrow> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mute_Bones> Once again, I have a problem: I attempt to log into my Win7 share, it constantly asks for username and password, even though I put them in right and set it too remember. It never even let's me access the folder
<nsahoo> hi .. I accidentally marked some files under svn control to delete on next commit, how do I undo that?
<gipsy_> !tab ubottu| sorry first time in IRC too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab ubottu
<DugenNash> thanks jdu I'll give that a try
<arquebus> nsahoo-  #ubuntu-devel
<DasEi> !tab |gipsy_
<ubottu> gipsy_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> gipsy : you want to connect from office to home ?
<arquebus> #ubuntu-devel
<gipsy_> DasEi : from home
<GuidMorrow> WTH! :"Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose'"
<DasEi> gipsy_:  the office is running which os ?
<nsahoo> arquebus: thanks
<jdu> arquebus, kmag works alright.  not specifically designed for a netbook though.  There was a really nice lightweight one that used to be in damn small linux, but I don't know its name.
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: remove-purge ose first
<herenbdy> is karmic koala stable enough to use for day-to-day stuff and programming?
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: You can only have one edition of VirtualBox installed at a time, either OSE or the commercial closed-source version.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<GuidMorrow> !
<IdleOne> herenbdy, NO
<DasEi> GuidMorrow: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox*
<herenbdy> IdleOne: :(
<IdleOne> herenbdy, #ubuntu+1 for more info
<DasEi> muharr
<jdu> DugenNash, that of course may do nothing, but it is worth a try to test the situation.
<Mute_Bones> I attempt to log into my Win7 share, it constantly asks for username and password, even though I put them in right and set it too remember. It never even let's me mount the folder
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253868/ can I get some help with this please. IDJC is looking for jack libs but I assume that ubuntu doesnt have them in the expected path. How do I tell the configure script where to look for the libs and what is the correct path to the libs?
<gipsy_> DasEi:  office is running XP
<e370_> can ok this is dumb but how do u use remote desktop viewer
<GuidMorrow> crap, what will this do to my virtual disk image?!
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: I hit the same thing, all I did was uninstall the OSE and install the closed source one
<arquebus> jdu- thanks, I found kmag, but that just puts a permanent window on the screen, I was looking for a moveable magnification window
<Q_Continuum> I didn't do a purge or anything
<Q_Continuum> and it kept (and used) the same config file(s)
<jdu> e370_, Machine, Connect, then enter ip of computer you want to connect to.
<jdu> e370_, assuming other computer allows it.
<GuidMorrow> but what about the vdi
<e370_> yea he has the appropriate boxes tick but its just showin a black screen
<laymansterms> hello, does anyone know a way to get the list of packages from a default installation of a Jaunty install? I've been upgrading my desktop since Feisty and I think I've built up some cruft. I want to figure out the difference between a default install and `dpkg --get-selections`.
<jdu> e370_, interesting.  Did you click around?  Sometimes it may be asleep.
<e370_> hes talkin to me atm
<Mute_Bones> Can any one help me with this? >	I attempt to log into my Win7 share, it constantly asks for username and password, even though I put them in right and set it too remember. It never even let's me mount the folder
<DugenNash> jdu I tried what you suggested, it looks like the format is still messed up, you can see in this screen of google: http://imagebin.org/59781
<DasEi> gipsy_: openssh is there for windows, too, you have to install it on the machine and then also find a way to cooperate the firewall / router, host-based authentification comes to mind
<iofafo> hey guys, I'm having a next to impossible time installing nfs-common via `apt-get install nfs-common` ( Bubuntu 8.04 ) ... I'm getting the followeing error: " invoke-rc.d: initscript nfs-common, action "start" failed." ... does anyone have a clue what might be wrong here?
<GuidMorrow> ...
<GuidMorrow> now I can't find it, where's the program?!
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: VDI?  Should be fine.  Those are under .VirtualBox
<Q_Continuum> The commercial version doesn't make a shortcut.
<jdu> DugenNash, weird.  Have you messed with the Zoom settings too?
<DugenNash> Im wondering if my display settings might be messed up
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: I created a shortcut on the top bar, command is... VirtualBox
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: Also, #vbox - join it.  That's the channel for Virtual Box :-D
<iofafo> anyone?
<edbian> What package is "shutdown" in ??
<DugenNash> when i go to display under preferences i get this message that says: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<Mute_Bones> Can any one help me with this? >	I attempt to log into my Win7 share, it constantly asks for username and password, even though I put them in right and set it too remember. It never even let's me mount the folder
<DasEi> gipsy_:  http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<Berzerker> who wanted me
<iofafo> ...
<iofafo> hey guys, I'm having a next to impossible time installing nfs-common via `apt-get install nfs-common` ( Bubuntu 8.04 ) ... I'm getting the followeing error: " invoke-rc.d: initscript nfs-common, action "start" failed." ... does anyone have a clue what might be wrong here?
<Berzerker> iofafo, sudo?
<DasEi> Mute_Bones: tried as superuser ? (mount)  folder accesible by win (share?) ??
<iofafo> Berzerker
<iofafo> http://pastebin.com/d569722b9
<iofafo> I'm root
<gipsy_> DasEi: ok i will do some more research on what you just told me and i will try it ... i think ssh is installed.
<iofafo> Berzerker: what do you think ?
<Berzerker> nothing
<Berzerker> lol
<Mute_Bones> DasEI: How exactly do I do that? Something like "sudo smbclient -L //192.168.1.5 -U bit "?
<iofafo> ...
<Berzerker> I have no idea, never tried to install nfs-common
<iofafo> hrm
<DasEi> gipsy_: if you think it is, you can try connect if you got usernam, ip, password
<Chousuke> Mute_Bones: I think you shouldn't use sudo with smbclient.
<arquebus> iofafo: your console says that the latest version of nfs-common is already installed
<Mute_Bones> Chousuke: Oops, didn't mean to add that in there. I don't.
<inx-mdg> arquebus: any luck with the icon?
<iofafo> arquebus: it won't start
<Mute_Bones> I use "smbclient -L //192.168.1.5 -U bit" which, after entering my password for Win7, responded with "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0"
<DasEi> Mute_Bones: to mount it on tje linux-sys, the mountpoint has to belong to the standard user ; on the win side, the folder has to be allowed to be shared
<inx-mdg> arquebus: you need to verify the patch to orca - type "locate orca" and see what it shows for the path
<arquebus> inx-mdg: no, when I search in /usr/bin with ls I cant access all the output
<gipsy_> DasEi: should i try using "TSC" or is there another application i could use ?
<arquebus> inx-mdg: thx, I'll try that
<iofafo> arquebus: any clue?
<Mute_Bones> DasEi: Okay, but what's the commands?
<DasEi> gipsy_: have you got username, ip, password of the office machine ?
<arquebus> iofafo: I already told you it says its already installed
<gipsy_> yes
<gipsy_> DasEi: sorry ... yes
<DasEi> gipsy_: sudo apt-get install ssh
<iofafo> yea
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253868/ can I get some help with this please. IDJC is looking for jack libs but I assume that ubuntu doesnt have them in the expected path. How do I tell the configure script where to look for the libs and what is the correct path to the libs?
<inx-mdg> arquebus: actually, if orca has a menu entry, you can just drag the menu icon to your desktop
<iofafo> arquebus: now when I look in daemon.log I see  rpc.statd[4001]: unable to register (statd, 1, udp). .... any clue why that might be ?
<zilla1> i have a copy of my old .mozilla-thunderbird directory from an older install, and i want (/need) to get access to all of that mail. What do I need to do to access it?
<DasEi> gipsy_: ssh   user@ip-adress   where user and ip-address ...
<arquebus> inx-mdg: no it doesnt have a menu entry, its only listed in add and remove programs
<inx-mdg> arquebus: did you try "locate" or you could use "whereis orca"
<DasEi> gipsy_: if there is an ssh running, you'll be asked to connect and then prompted for passowrd
<DasEi> gipsy_: mind pm me ?
<th0r> arquebus: look in /usr/share/applications for a file called orca.desktop
<arquebus> inx-mdg: strangly its not working, I came up with wrong results with both first letter uppercase and lower case
<pellicon> 中文？
<gipsy_> DasEi: not at alll ... i will ... sorry i am learning ...  "Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd"
<arquebus> th0r: big thanks
<GuidMorrow> well those guys are certainly no help, they're thinking WIndoze
<Mute_Bones> DasEi: Never mind, it mounted properly. Thank you!
<inx-mdg> arquebus: its gnome-orca
<laymansterms> IdleOne, have you installed jack? Maybe you don't need to tell the script anything if you get the right dependencies installed beforehand.
<th0r> arquebus: if it is there, log out and back in and orca should be in the menu. If it is there...use less /usr/share/applications/orca.desktop' to see what Categories is set to...that will tell you where it is in the menus
<pellicon> ubuntu-cn
<arquebus> th0r- wow, thanks
<pellicon> 有没有将中文的
<th0r> pellicon: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Lord_Pall> hiyo.. Got a dumb question. I setup all of these repos in the package manager and added the key.. Now how do I actually install it?>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill
<arquebus> th0r- its says icon-orca, what does that mean?
<Lord_Pall> (This is to fix the 2 second delay in 9.04 when maximizing windows. It's something to do with the ati 3850 agp)
<arquebus> whoops I mean icon=orca
<laymansterms> Lord_Pall, is the package xserver-no-backfill?
<Berzerker> Lord_Pall, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install <package>
<Lord_Pall> Layman - I would think so, but I can't find it
<th0r> arquebus: in /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps you should find an icon named orca.png or orca.xpm
<arquebus> th0r: ah, ok
<orochi> hello...for anyone using tovid, any options in particular that you use to clean up the video quality when it's re-encoded? ffmpeg is the only encoding method that doesn't occasionally result in problem disks but it looks blocky
<nibsa1242> I need a guide about installing ubuntu to and booting from a USB stick. My harddisk is dead and all I have is a 4GB pen drive.
<th0r> arquebus: if you are using an english language desktop there are only about five lines in that file that are important
<inx-live> arquebus: any luck finding gnome-orca?
<Lord_Pall> it cant find that package. It's definitely looking at the http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty release.gpg repos
<GuidMorrow> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<zilla1> well, i got the answer -- just place it in the $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird
<arquebus> inx-live: I found orka-desktop, but not gnome-orka, but orka-desktop seems to have all the information I need
<Berzerker> zilla1, answer to what?
<laymansterms> Lord_Pall, if you open Synaptic Package Manager, you should be able to select the PPA to see what packages are available from it.
<GuidMorrow> nibsa1242: Is your hard disk "dead", as in mechanical failure?
<Berzerker> GuidMorrow, he left lol.
<GuidMorrow> wth he logged
<zilla1> Berzerker my question, hot to put an old .mozilla-thunderbird directory on anew install and get it working. not a big surprise granted, but i figured it out
<Berzerker> zilla1, good to know.
<Lord_Pall> layman - where does that show up? Like what would I look for to search that ppa?
<laymansterms> Lord_Pall, for example, with the "Origin" button selected, I can click ppa.launchpad.net/main to see all the PPAs that I've added and the packages that are available from them.
<kbp> is there a way to delete a file in terminal without typing its name? because the name is like this: Cánh đồng tuyết and I can't type it up.
<Lord_Pall> got it. Looking now
<edbian> kbp: You can remove everything in the directory it's in "sudo rm /path/to/file/*"
<Lord_Pall> aha! found it. It was an alternate version availab.e
<edbian> kbp: You can also use tab to autocomplete
<jrib> kbp: use tab completion or use you can delete using the inode
<kbp> edbian: I just want to remove 1 file only
<Berzerker> kbp, just type rm -rf C<tab>
<edbian> kbp: Put that file in a folder by itself
<edbian> kbp: Use tab completion
<Lord_Pall> Huge thanks for the help
<laymansterms> Lord_Pall, np.
<kbp> jrib, edbian: tab completion doesn't work because there are many files start with C. Nautilus doesnt work and gives me error with filename and stuff
<Lord_Pall> reboot time
<GuidMorrow> why did "virtualbox-3.0" appear in the computer janitor? something's wrong with the package
<jrib> kbp: then delete it using the inode.  Do you know how to do that?
<edbian> kbp: I think you have a corrupted file
<GuidMorrow> !janitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about janitor
<edbian> kbp: You might went to run e2fsck from a live CD on your FS
<laymansterms> kbp, rm C*g
<kbp> jrib: I'm googling :)
<laymansterms> the file ends in g so you can use that to your advantage.
<Berzerker> kbp, browser to it in the  browser, make a new folder, then put it, then try that again (so it's only file in the folder)
<laymansterms> oops, I mean t
<jrib> kbp: well -i passed to ls will give you the inode and you can use find to search by inode and tell it to -delete
<kbp> laymansterms: it solved it :)
<kbp> thank you all for your help just rm C*g
<kbp> :)
<Q_Continuum> GuidMorrow: I just have a shortcut set to run 'VirtualBox' and that works.
<arquebus> th0r, inx-live
<kbp> Berzerker: browser (nautilus) cannot operate on that file name and gives error whenever I try to touch it :)
<arquebus> thanks anyway, I'll try later
<Berzerker> kbp, you can't even move it?
<laymansterms> Does anyone know how to get the list of packages from a default install of Jaunty? I've still had no bites on that.
<Berzerker> kbp, strange. well. glad you got it solved.
<Ben64> does 10.04 have a name yet
<edbian> laymansterms: What do you want to use such a list for?
<inx-live> laymansterms: dpkg -l
<GuidMorrow> wth! ubuntu just barfed my package
<laymansterms> edbian, I've been upgrading since feisty, and I've installed a bunch of packages apps so I want to know the difference between what's in a default install and what's currently on my machine.
<kbp> Berzerker: thank you  :) (drag & drop gives error - the file is on server I'm just sftp to it using both nautilus and terminal. :) )
<GuidMorrow> maybe if I install it and then reboot it'll become permanent
<taomaster> anyone tested the newest ubuntu  beta
<yelloowfire> ???
<laymansterms> inx-live, won't that just give me what I have currently?
<lstarnes> taomaster: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 9.10
<edbian> laymansterms: dpkg -l will list everything on the system right now.
<taomaster> oh
<taomaster> thanks
<onthecan> how do you get a backup file of Thunderbird's emails and passwords?
<Berzerker> onthecan, ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Berzerker> afk
<laymansterms> edbian, right, so that's too much info I think. I want to use dpkg --get-selections to get what I have installed and compare it to just the bare minimum list for the Jaunty desktop install.
<laymansterms> and short of firing up a VM with a fresh Jaunty install, I can't think of a way to get the list I need to diff against.
<onthecan> how do I restore it from ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<inx-live> onthecan: sorry I missed your question - you have a thunderbird problem...
<edbian> laymansterms: I'm trying to find such a list on the internet but I'm not finding anything
<Guest73076> Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech quickcam chat to work in skype and in kopete.  camera screen looks messed up when attempting to test it in skype.  in kopete, the test button simply causes the program to quit.  I tried using gstreamer-properties, set it for videoforlinux2, camera, and when i hit test, i get the following error message: Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not get buffers from device '/dev/video0'.
<Guest73076> any help here?
<onthecan> how do you get a backup file of Thunderbird's emails and passwords?
<inx-live> onthecan: you mean make a backup?
<Ben64> cp  -R .mozilla-thunderbird .mozilla-thunderbird.backup
<laymansterms> edbian, yeah, I had no luck with Google either. That's why I came here. I thought I might be able to find something related to the desktop seed, but it just list a collection of meta-packages.
<JaredKFan> I was known as guest73076, just changed the nickname.
<onthecan> Ben64: how do I restore it?
<Ben64> depends on what happened to the original
<onthecan> there is no original
<Ben64> but lets say .mozilla-thunderbird got deleted
<JaredKFan> Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech quickcam chat to work in skype and in kopete.  camera screen looks messed up when attempting to test it in skype.  in kopete, the test button simply causes the program to quit.  I tried using gstreamer-properties, set it for videoforlinux2, camera, and when i hit test, i get the following error message: Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not get buffers from device '/dev/video0'. anyone able t
<JaredKFan> o help?
<Ben64> mv .mozilla-thunderbird.backup .mozilla-thunderbird
<inx-live> does thunderbird actually make a backup of that stuff on its own?
<Ben64> not that i know of
<detrix42> Hello folks.  have an issue with Nvidia driver.  I get the following error:  API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.16, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.20.  How do I remove the 14.20 driver?
<Ben64> i always make a backup when updating to a new version, but have never needed it
<inx-live> Ben64: do you see in the "trash"
<inx-live> Ben64: oh, you have a backup!  that's good!
<GuidMorrow> ok, all fixed, item is showing in the system tools menu, but computer janitor is still reporting a package problem
<inx-live> Ben64: just copy the file you saved into your home directory
<Ben64> i'm not the one with a problem :)
<livingdaylight> what do i have to install to make two Ubuntu boxes speak to each other on a shared network?
<mykola> livingdaylight: with what?
<Ben64> livingdaylight: speak to.. in which way?
<inx-live> Ben64: oh .... sorry
<livingdaylight> share files
<onthecan> Ben64: how do you back it up then?
<mykola> livingdaylight: samba will do that
<Ben64> cp  -R .mozilla-thunderbird .mozilla-thunderbird.backup
<livingdaylight> mykola: ssh?
<mykola> livingdaylight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<livingdaylight> mykola: isn't ssh easier?
<mykola> livingdaylight: ssh would be able to err.. talk. and i suppose you could use scp for one time things. having samba would be easier tho
<mykola> livingdaylight: ssh is for logging in to the other computer and pulling files off one at a time (via scp)
<Ben64> yeah scp is a pain trying to do a lot of files
<mykola> you would have to tar them all together into one big mess to do it all at once
<onthecan> ok and then to restore it, its mv .mozilla-thunderbird.backup .mozilla-thunderbird?
<inx-live> I just used nautilus to copy .mozilla-thunderbird to a USB, then copied it into home directory on a new install - worked like a charm!
<Ben64> onthecan: yeah
 * flx__ has had success with SCP and multiple file transfers oO;
<Elmosapien> hullo
<flx__> Elmosapien: hio
<Ben64> flx__: still not as easy as samba
<Elmosapien> yay i get greeted nicely
<edbian> !hi | Elmosapien
<ubottu> Elmosapien: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mykola> Elmosapien: ahem... RTFM NOOB!
<mykola> Elmosapien: i kid :D what's yer question?
<Elmosapien> nothin im just checking in]\\
<agent_j> i would like to set up a GNU MailMan mailing list, but i don't want to have to host it myself. alternatives please?
<mykola> Elmosapien: nifty ^_^
<Elmosapien> i was here yesterday
<Elmosapien> (>O_O)>
<mykola> Elmosapien: well... in that case you've got some real mental issues
<JaredKFan> anyone able to answer my question?
<mykola> Elmosapien: go to a real help channel... like 4chan, or the FreeBSD channel
<detrix42> Hello folks.  have an issue with Nvidia driver.  I get the following error:  API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.16, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.20.  How do I remove the 14.20 driver?
<chuckf> sshfs is a great program to run and works well for my needs
<hattoricaca> http://pastebin.ca/1531013 what is this output i get from bash when i enter '@' and hit tab?
<mykola> JaredKFan: don't ask to ask. just ask :D
<Elmosapien> watch your mouth buddy
<Ben64> detrix42: but 20 > 16
<edbian> mykola: He did.  Earlier
<Elmosapien> im only 11
<mykola> aah... logitech... right
<mykola> :(
<detrix42> Ben64: yes, but I believe 20 is for different card
<Ben64> JaredKFan: you able to watch the video in mplayer?
<Ben64> detrix42: 20 should just be a version
<edbian> Elmosapien: And you use ubuntu?
<Elmosapien> yup
<mykola> Elmosapien: i second edbian. well done :D
<detrix42> Ben64: there is a missmatch between the driver and the module...
<inx-live> Elmosapien: /me applauds you
<Ben64> but you should be able to install it from synaptic
<Elmosapien> what'
<mykola> Elmosapien: now, leave and come back when you're a hardcore linux from scratch user who edits their files in the worlds only standard text editor
<mykola> Elmosapien: Ed
<detrix42> Ben64: then how do I update the module to 20
<Elmosapien> WHAT?!?!
<Ben64> how did you install the driver in the first place?
<Elmosapien> mykola whats your age
<JaredKFan> Ben64:  I't's not video help i need, it's help getting my webcam to work.
<Elmosapien> how old are you mykola
<Ben64> JaredKFan: what does your webcam output?
<mykola> Elmosapien: None o' yer business ;^)
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Hi...¯¯))) ~~~
<Elmosapien> ok
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯I need help¯¯))) ~~~
<Elmosapien> fine
<detrix42> Ben64: I downloaded it from the nvidia web site. it did not update the modual
<[[[Campanita_22]>  (¯`·.·>Elmosapien<·.·`¯) ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Hi..¯¯))) ~~~
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: good lord... STOP
<JaredKFan> it displays fine in ekiga, but in kopete when i try to test it, i get a messed up window full of shiny colors.
<Elmosapien> hi campanita
<[[[Campanita_22]>  (¯`·.·>mykola<·.·`¯) ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯i am woman¯¯))) ~~~
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯^^¯¯))) ~~~
<Ben64> detrix42: don't install drivers from nvidia.com
<onthecan> lol
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Hi how are you?¯¯))) ~~~
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: good for you.... but god, that's an annoying macro
<Elmosapien> good
<Ben64> use synaptic unless you're super sure at what you're doing
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Great !¯¯))) ~~~
<br34l> anyways, smoking kills you
<detrix42> Ben64: I do believe I read that somewhere..lol
<mykola> doh... i just realized i'm feedin a troll >.<
<[[[Campanita_22]>  (¯`·.·>Elmosapien<·.·`¯) ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯where do you from?¯¯))) ~~~
<Elmosapien> Australia
<JaredKFan> ben64:  it displays fine in ekiga, but in kopete when i try to test it, i get a messed up window full of shiny colors.
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Wow!..¯¯))) ~~~
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯I Chilean¯¯))) ~~~
<lstarnes> [[[Campanita_22]: please disable that formatting.  it's very annoying
<Elmosapien> annoying macro though
<detrix42> Ben64: so how do I uninstall the driver from nvidia website?
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯Because?¯¯))) ~~~
<Ben64> [[[Campanita_22]: why do you speak inside of crude ascii "members"
<mykola> ok... [[[Campanita_22] and Elmosapien... can we stay on topic
<[[[Campanita_22]> ()¯¯¯¯)¯¯I no cant write this?¯¯))) ~~~
<ryanakca> [[[Campanita_22]: Please don't ()----)--- speak like htis ---))) ```
<Elmosapien> im on topic but
<Ben64> detrix42: install a version on top
<ryanakca> [[[Campanita_22]: Switch IRC clients then, or disable it.
<GuidMorrow> one thing I hate about this program: NAG SCREEN!
<lstarnes> [[[Campanita_22]: you must use plain text
<Ben64> detrix42: like from synaptic
<[[[Campanita_22]> now?
<detrix42> Ben64: brb
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: much better ^_^
<[[[Campanita_22]> hahahahaha..
<[[[Campanita_22]> ^
<Elmosapien> lol
<[[[Campanita_22]> ^^
<GuidMorrow> each time I start virtualbox, they want me to register their program
<[[[Campanita_22]> Sorry ..
<Elmosapien> (>O_O)>
<mykola> GuidMorrow: what? virtualbox is free
<JaredKFan> ben64: i have to leave now. email me at Jared.Buck@gmail.com.
<mykola> GuidMorrow: i use it at work all the time... never nags me
<[[[Campanita_22]> Elmsapien how years old?
<Ben64> JaredKFan: : /
<Elmosapien> guidmorrow just cancel registration or click remind me later
<[[[Campanita_22]> VirtualBox I like this virtual machin.
<[[[Campanita_22]> machine.
 * GuidMorrow . o O please hold
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: yeah. it gets the job done :) and the seamless mode is tight
<cvxxcvcb> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption). A definite bookmark for every smart Internet user! (This has been a public service message; NOT spam.)
<lukas___> Hello, I have strange behaviour on my kubuntu - for maybe ten minutes I see swap running on maximum speed on atop while more than 50% (1.3GB) of RAM is free. I do not consider this to be normal. CPU is for 80%idle, disk does not seem to be overloaded ... Could anyone say what could be wrong? The computer is really having some troubles with performance, but I do not see where and why
<Elmosapien> im only 11; the yougest developer here ><
<mykola> Elmosapien: you're a dev? which project? :)
<agent_j> i would like to set up a GNU MailMan mailing list, but i don't want to have to host it myself. alternatives please?
<Elmosapien> a bit on lfs and im dev for UltraXLinux too
<Ben64> agent_j: find a host?
<Elmosapien> search up UltraXLinux on google
<evilGUI> Anyone here using a radeon 40xx card?
<Elmosapien> no
<agent_j> Ben64: isn't there some free MailMan service though?
<wpqhs123> 大家早上好
<Libertas> t
<Elmosapien> im  using a ATI redeon xpress 200
<GuidMorrow> mykola: http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvirtualboxreg.png
<[[[Campanita_22]> The one who has done CISCO?
<wpqhs123> no
<i3luefire> what does it mean when i get the error                         make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop.
<Ben64> agent_j: no idea
<mykola> Elmosapien: find that hard to believe ;)
<ctmjr> !cn | wpqhs123
<ubottu> wpqhs123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Elmosapien> you reckon
<lstarnes> i3luefire: it means that what you are building does not understand make xconfig
<wpqhs123> shit
<[[[Campanita_22]>  (¯`·.·>Elmosapien<·.·`¯) what version of linux you recommend
<wpqhs123> i can speak english
<lstarnes> [[[Campanita_22]: please disable that formatting as well
<mykola> GuidMorrow: are you using the open source edition?
<i3luefire> lstarnes, well i am trying to build a cust kern
<wpqhs123> red hat 9.0
<Elmosapien> OpenSuse
<mykola> Gah... OpenSuse? why
<lstarnes> i3luefire: does make menuconfig work
<Elmosapien> or Fedora
<[[[Campanita_22]> red hat is a operating system of red!
<[[[Campanita_22]> of network.
<mykola> or CentOS ;)
<Pricey> !best | [[[Campanita_22]
<ubottu> [[[Campanita_22]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Elmosapien> not cent os
<i3luefire> lstarnes, idk
<[[[Campanita_22]> Yess, i like sentos.
<mykola> personally though, i much prefer debian
<lstarnes> i3luefire: try it
<mykola> our company runs a mix of RHEL 4 and CentOS servers... i gotta say, red hat network is an awesome tool
<lstarnes> i3luefire: if xconfig doesn't work, menuconfig usually will
<Elmosapien> how do the bots work
<Elmosapien> i wanna be a bot
<Ben64> lstarnes: or gconfig
<lstarnes> i3luefire: try make gconfig
<[[[Campanita_22]> Because they challenge me so much I do not deal: (
<br34l> short question : is ext4 format "just able to handle bigger files" and boot a lil bit faster ?   if i understand the wiki right
<i3luefire> lstarnes, menuconfig doesnt work
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: to be honest though. once you know enough, every linux distro becomes similar
<mykola> [[[Campanita_22]: my advice is to just choose one and stick w/ it
<Ben64> i3luefire: are you in the right directory
<[[[Campanita_22]>  (¯`·.·>mykola<·.·`¯) :D thanks!
<Elmosapien> my company is Computers 'n' More servers run Ubuntu Server 9.10
<i3luefire> Ben64, i think so
<Pricey> !offtopic | Elmosapien
<ubottu> Elmosapien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mykola> Elmosapien: ... why? It's unstable (for a server environment) and doesn't come with enterprise tools to keep everything in line with everything else
<mykola> and ubottu has a point :)
<i3luefire> yes i am
<Ben64> i'd rather use 8.04 server
<Ben64> nothing but LTS's for me
<Ben64> at least unless I'm just playing around
<mykola> Ben64: yeah... less chance of something breaking randomly :D
<Ben64> I had tons of problems on Gutsy
<GuidMorrow> lol blue screen of death in a virtual machine, I shoulda known
<Elmosapien> !offtopic | Pricey
<ubottu> Pricey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[[[Campanita_22]> See you after..!!!!
<Ben64> now I'm sticking with Hardy till Lusty Lark comes out
<[[[Campanita_22]> Bye bye!!.
<Elmosapien> bye
<mykola> Ben64: Gutsy : Canonical as Vista : Microsoft
<Ben64> mykola: really?
<Ben64> firefox would freeze my whole system
<Ben64> never did figure that one out
<GuidMorrow> for some reason the audio is still kinda terrible
<mykola> Ben64: lol... i don't know a single person who liked gutsy better than feisty or hardy
<Elmosapien> !offtopic | mykola
<ubottu> mykola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pricey> Elmosapien: I sent you a PM earlier?
<mykola> Ben64: if i recall correctly, gutsy was the first ubuntu to come with built in compiz and plug ins enabled, right? Feisty had an experimental box for desktop cube, but gutsy had it by default
<Ben64> i think so
<Ben64> it sure was "gutsy"
<mykola> Ben64: yeah... that affected stability
<Ben64> i disabled that, still crashed with firefox
<zhxk> how to see the size of memory a program occupy?
<Ben64> and since i finally got flash 10 working, my computer is complete
<br34l> zhxk systemmonitor?!
<zhxk> br34l:under cli?
<br34l> ..nvm.. ^^
<Ben64> top?
<zhxk> ??
<mykola> heh... my favorite firefox bug was the one that made it full screen... remember that? no way to manipulate the window unless you turned it into full screen mode and then popped it out again (hitting F11 twice)
<zhxk> how?
<mykola> System monitor on the command line is called "top"
<Ben64> type "top"
<dsdeiz_> hello, in my acer laptop there is this volume wheel but can't seem to make it work. but it works perfectly with mplayer. can i make it work with a volume control or something?
<lukas___> zhxk: there are more top is classic, others like htop ...
<inx-live> what's a good, easy to use CLI network traffice monitor?
<inx-live> hi ya Elmosapien !
<ubuntu__> hi, does anyone knows if i cancel the checksum while burning a disk?
<inx-live> traffice/traffic
<ubuntu__> hi, does anyone knows if i cancel the checksum while burning a disk, it wont work?
<GuidMorrow> I still can't get to my @#$%&* flash key
<arbir> i need to separate the / and /usr partitions, how much space do i allocate to / ?
<lakotajames> hi guys.  i just bought a new laptop, runnning vista.  i'm about to install linux, is there any reason i should dual-boot, or should i just wipe it completely?
<biovore> ubuntu__: It will, but you will not be able to verify that the disk burned correctly..
<inx-live> lakotajames: as long as you are sure there are now windows apps you will need, go for it
<arbir> lakotajames: let it dual boot
<agent_j> lakotajames: whatever you do, don't delete the recovery partition!!
<arbir> agent_j: any idea what size the / partition should be ?
<Elmosapien> #windows-offtopic
<Elmosapien> i couldnt talk b4
<Elmosapien> Pricey banned me
<Pricey> Elmosapien: PM please?
<agent_j> lakcaj: well the / directory is what contains your whole system and all your apps. give it as much as you can.
<agent_j> lakcaj: opps sorry wp
<arbir> agent_j: i plan to keep a / and /usr separate
<Elmosapien> ok Pricey
<lakotajames> ok, what are the advantages of multipule partitions?
<agent_j> arbir: sorry i kinda miss fired there. um, the root directory should be 10GB minimum imo.
<arbir> agent_j: i have 10gb in total :-)
<meglo> In a fresh install of Jaunty 9.04 on my machine with a 6800GS, booting up gdm/xorg has my display just spitting out vertical blinking line noise. I replaced it with some S3 ViRGE but I was wondering how I would go about fixing the issue in order to use the other card?
<Flannel> arbir: Why do you want to separate /usr?
<br34l> :s risky but should work, my cousin is running ubuntu 8,.04 on a 8gig hd, i think
<agent_j> arbir: if you be careful it could just as easily be 3GB or 5GB. that may run out though.
<arbir> Flannel: better performnace..... we keep writing to /usr
<meglo> You can run it on 2GB~ if you have xubuntu. a full installation is like 1.5~GB
<meglo> Should I use the nv driver, what is happening when GDM starts up that causes my graphics card to spaz out?
<stoner> i might just install xcfe actually
<i3luefire> where is a good how-to on building a cust kern?
<Steil> hey i want to make gnome look like windows XP how do i do it?
<Elmosapien> how can i make a WORLD accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.10
<br34l> Streil: what ubuntu version?
<br34l> -r
<mario3> how do i get ubuntu to see a tv tuner ?
<Steil> 4
<lakotajames> is there anything it's worth keeping vista for?
<Pete2> whats the best ubuntu versio?
<br34l> uhhm..ubuntu 4?
<lakotajames> Pete2: the newest.
<Pete2> really eh?
<lstarnes> Pete2: 8.04 or 9.04
<Elmosapien> how can i??
<geneticx> anyone knows of a tool to download video from an IP camera in linux?
<Pete2> cool...im running that i just cant get any rendering going
<Elmosapien> how can i make a WORLD accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.10
<Elmosapien> how can i make a WORLD accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.10
<Elmosapien> how can i make a local only accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.10
<Elmosapien> ^is correct
<meglo> no one likes you
<Elmosapien> not ^^^^
<GuidMorrow> there was a certain problem that forced me to come here, you know, something like this: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8529/hppse35crash.png
<ctmjr> !karmic | Elmosapien
<ubottu> Elmosapien: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<i3luefire> where is a good how-to on building a cust kern? i already tried google...
<meglo> i3luefire, debian docs
<Elmosapien> !karmic | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<i3luefire> meglo, ty
<GuidMorrow> karmic will break?  as in, if I try to use it in its current form, it's prone to crashing?
<meglo> i3luefire, i'm sure there is a stickied thread on ubuntu forums about it too
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: yes
<ctmjr> Elmosapien: what is your problem?
<GuidMorrow> wait ... the version numbers refer to the year/month the OS was released
<Elmosapien> nothing
<Pete2> I cant for the life of me get effects going at all..any links or anything to help...
<Pricey> Elmosapien: I strongly advise against alpha software if you do not know what you are doing.
<jeeves_Moss> what is the package called for smssend?
<Elmosapien> how can i make a local only accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.04
<Elmosapien> ive got ubuntu server 9.04
<mgray5159> ubuntu server is pretty nice
<stinky> hello, how can I make the wireless network manager remember my keyring pasword, so i dont have to enter it every time? thanks :)
<Elmosapien> i use it a web server
<Elmosapien> how can i make a local only accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.04
<Elmosapien> answer me
<backgen> hey i reinstalled windows a few days ago, and of course it removed my swap menu on bootup...i forgot how to redo it though, can anyone help me?
<Pricey> !nfs | Elmosapien
<ubottu> Elmosapien: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DigitalCrypto> time to go back to #archlinux :)
<Pete2> ..how/where do i get drivers so I can get desktop effects
<stinky> Pete2, right click on desktop and turn on effects
<Elmosapien> !devel | Pete2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel
<Elmosapien> thanks mr bot
<Elmosapien> look
<Pricey> Elmosapien: Please read what the bot pointed you to.
<Pete2> lol
<stinky> lol
<Elmosapien> i did
<Elmosapien> good page
<Elmosapien> the bot gave me
<Elmosapien> !linux | Elmosapien
<ubottu> Elmosapien, please see my private message
<stinky> ! alsa mute
<mik3y> I'm having some issues with talkd. It was working and all of a sudden it's not. Can someone help assist me? This is driving me nuts.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa mute
<Pricey> !sound | stinky
<ubottu> stinky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stinky> ! mute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mute
<Elmosapien> !shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<backgen> can anyone help me reinstall GRUB, i have a dual boot linux/windows comp, i reinstalled Windows a few days ago and now i cant swap to my linux partition anymore (swap menu doesnt show on startup, just goes straight to windows) thanks!
<Elmosapien> !shut up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<Elmosapien> ok
<Elmosapien> !my friend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my friend
<stinky> thanks, I need to make so ALSA is not set to mute at startup
<Dr_Willis> backgen:  thats the 'grub menu' swap means somthing totally different in linux terms
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | backgen
<ubottu> backgen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<backgen> thank you!
<Pricey> !abr Elmosapien
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abr Elmosapien
<stinky> thanks for killing spammer :)
<mario3> how do i ask the bot about tv tuners?
<mik3y> cananyone be of assistance?
<mik3y> This is driving me completely mad
<ctmjr> mario3: whats wrong with your tuner?
<mario3> ! tv tuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv tuner
<mario3> i have  9.04 adn  it doesnt seem to find the tuner
<LinksFan> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mario3> it works on windows 7 on this box so i t is there and funcional
<inx-live> mik3y: what's talkd?  Just curious
<ctmjr> mario3: what have you tried to see if it is not workin?
<mario3> downloaded "scantv" but i didnt have luck wht that
<mario3> frankly i am in the dark
<backgen> eeek terminal won't accept the fdisk -1 command
<LinksFan> ! virtual desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual desktop
<inx-live> backgen: sudo fdisk -l
<swerve_> r u running it as root
<mario3> there are guides about mythtv, gut i t doent relatte to simply watching live tv
<mik3y> inx-live: it's an old way of communicating from the CLI to other users
<ctmjr> mario3: is it usb or pci?
<mik3y> which is why this channel is useless for help on these kind of things. :)
<mik3y> Nobody knows squat.
<mario3> pci
<inx-live> mik3y: I'm running a CLI distro right now - called INX
<backgen> inx-live: thanks!
<mario3> asus phc3-100
<inx-live> backgen: your welcome!  :)
<arkanes> anyone know how to make nautilus sorting not be case sensitive?
<arkanes> google suggests that if LANG is en_US.utf-8 it shouldn't be, but it is
<LinksFan> ! wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<detrix42> I need some help with an nvidia drive/module.  awhile back I tried to upgrade the video driver by going to nvidia's website.  There were problems, so I went back to the ubuntu community supported restricted driver.  BUT!!!  I am getting the following error:  NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.16, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.20.
<Mka> installed dictd dict-wn (wordnet) but gnome-dictionary cant work offline
<richardcavell> Am I the only person who thinks it intriguing that the program "Hello, World!" has been updated and has a changelog?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hello/2.4-1/+changelog
<Mka> I get this error: Connection failed to the dictionary server at localhost:2628 . What can I do?
<inx-live> Mka: is that the gnome-dictionary error?
<mario3> ummmm... updated hello world? sounds too complicated to  consider
<ectospasm> Mka: try 127.0.0.1:2628
<Mka> inx-live: yes
<ectospasm> the gnome-dictionary app doesn't recognize localhost from what I can tell
<richardcavell> mario3: I find it extraordinary that the recent changelog actually fixes a few bugs
<Mka> ectospasm: ok let me try that
<richardcavell> I would have thought that Hello, World! could be written bug free, but no
<inx-live> Mka | ectospasm - is this through firefox?
<ectospasm> inx-live: no, this is gnome-dictionary app (whatever it's called)
<Mka> inx-live: no
<Mka> inx-live: it's through gnome-dictionary
<inx-live> Mka | ectospasm how does it access the gnome-dictionary site?
<GuidMorrow> what does "host+del" mean
<ectospasm> inx-live: it access a dictd server
<ectospasm> /ss/sses/
<ectospasm> s/ss/sses/
<inx-live> ectospasm: oh.  I'm not familiar with that... googling now....
<ectospasm> Mka: did that suggestion work for you?
<Mka> ectospasm | inx-live: it works! but I used to use "localhost" in intrepid and it used to work. thats for help.
<ectospasm> yeah, I dunno why it changed.
<ectospasm> Although I didn't install a local dictd server until I installed UNR (Jaunty)
<jedc> richardcavell, hello works for me from the repos in 9.04
<Mka> inx-live: it accesses an offline WordNet dictionary
<skyl> why can I hit this with FF: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/docutils/docutils-0.5.tar.gz?download
<richardcavell> jedc: Well it's up to version 2.4-1 now
<skyl> but not from the terminal?
<inx-live> Mka: ahh.. I see now
<ectospasm> skyl: it's got a ? in it
<skyl> ectospasm even without
<jedc> richardcavell, the changelog is mostly to do with documentation, which makes sense since it is used in the packaging tutorials i think
<ectospasm> skyl: you're changing the URL
<smacktalk> how do I make linux join a windows workgroup?
<ectospasm> the ? is important!
<Neurotiquette> How do i find out what /dev my external USB device is plugged into?
<ectospasm> smacktalk: see samba
<detrix42> Neurotiquette: sudo fdisk -L
<ctmjr> mario3: i cannot find anything about your card (supported or not), can you run lspci in a terminal and see if you find your card?
<skyl> ectospasm nope
<ectospasm> Um, if it's part of a query it's important
<detrix42> Neurotiquette: look for the size that matches your usb drive
<ectospasm> and a ? is not valid in a URL otherwise
<Neurotiquette> detrix42: Thank you.
<detrix42> Neurotiquette: no prob
<stinky> how do I make so that i do not have to enter the keyring password to my wifi network every time I reboot?
<mario3> it doesnt seem ot see it in lspci
<ectospasm> skyl: you need to escape the question mark so the shell doesn't try to interpret it.
<ectospasm> I usually wrap the URL in quotes for that reason.
<mario3> Multimedia controller: ViXS Systems, Inc. XCode 2100 Series?
<ectospasm> mario3: what are you looking for?  Seeing your card exactly depends on many things, including the lspci database being up to date
<mario3> it shows the vid card adn the chipset related entriwes but idon t see anyting that relates to a tuner
<mario3> how do i update the database?
<mik3y> how do you get a package to reinstall all the config files from the command line?
<mykola> mik3y a sudo apt-get purge should clear config files
<ectospasm> mario3: are you sure the tuner is supposed to show up as a separate device?
<GuidMorrow> windows fails
<arand> stinky: you can go to system>admin.>authorizations I think, and the authorization should be under network-manager-settings...
<mykola> GuidMorrow: my sentiments exactly
<ectospasm> GuidMorrow: more often than not, yes
<mario3> it is an asus phc3-100 -- well it is in a pci slot... shouldtn it be indicated?
<GuidMorrow> it says it doesn't have processor DEP when whenever Windows was running by itself it ran without reporting any problem
<ectospasm> mario3: so it's separate from the machine?
<ectospasm> It may be an unknown device
<mario3> yes
<GuidMorrow> and what is this "nested paging" thing
<mario3> it is  a relatively new card
<ectospasm> Look up the Asus PCI ID, see if you see any devices for that on there
<ectospasm> you may need to use lspci -vvn to see all of that info
<detrix42> Neurotiquette: did that work for  you
<mykola> in order to configure your video card, press the start button. then click on the control panel icon.
<ectospasm> Or just "lspci | grep -i asus"
<mykola> *dies of a gunshot wound to the head*
<ectospasm> well, they can't assume any prior knowledge
<detrix42> I need some help with an nvidia drive/module.  awhile back I tried to upgrade the video driver by going to nvidia's website.  There were problems, so I went back to the ubuntu community supported restricted driver.  BUT!!!  I am getting the following error:  NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.16, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.20.
<ectospasm> detrix42: you should probably only use the Ubuntu restricted driver.  I ran into a problem with my machine at work because I forced the "latest" driver onto my machine, and it totally borked
<sintryx> anyone experience completely slow ubuntu when moving 10+ gb from Slave to Master hard drives..?
<LinksFan> ! sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jeeves_Moss> how do I fix daemontools-run?  it keeps exiting with an error code of "1", and won't let me install anything else
<ectospasm> sintryx: that probably depends on your HD transfer speeds, your HD controller(s), and your I/O capacity
<detrix42> ectospasm: correct. I am trying to go back to the ubuntu restricted mod.   I have. but due to the upgrade a component is still marked with the upgrade version....I can't seem to undo that.
<sevodnya> sintryx, do you mean that even the interface stops responding?
<Berzerker> sintryx, cable select fwt
<Berzerker> ftw*
<br34l> sounds for me like "the usual beeing busy lag "
<sintryx> sevodnya, the only window responsive is the actual transfer, where it shows speed / files / eta etc.
<sintryx> these are hard drives in a laptop
<ectospasm> detrix42: IIRC I didn't use the stock nVidia module and stuff, I just forced what's in the Ubuntu repos
<jeeves_Moss> how do I fix daemontools-run?  it keeps exiting with an error code of "1", and won't let me install anything else
<sartan> I'm pulling hair out with a weird grub problem... I've got a software raid5 as my / and a normal disk as my /boot - all of the grub tools are completely failing on me with ubuntu leaving me with basically an unusable system
<mario3> i guess i will reboot to windows a dn see what belarc identifies for that card
<mario3> it isnt  here as far as i cna see
<ectospasm> sartan: how are they failing?
<sintryx> ectospasm, anyway to check the speeds?
<sartan> i'm at a point now where grub loads, my PC boots to a grub> prompt, and i'm able to manually specify kernel /vmlinuz-etc root=/dev/mapper/LVM-root & initrd /initrd-etc
<sartan> ectospasm: The scripts seem to run, but i'm not completely sure what they're doing
<ectospasm> sintryx: hdparm might be able to tell you, but I don't know that tool very well
<sartan> my menu.lst file looks ok, but it's like grub is ignoring it
<sintryx> ectospasm, ill check it out thx
<mario3> there doesnt seem to be anyting in /dev either...
<mario3> brb
<sartan> what i'd like to do is i suppos eunderstand the difference between stages at a high level so i can pinpoint where the boot process is failing, so i can target my efforts to correct it. running grub-install & update-grub over and over doesn't seem to be doing very well for me.
<detrix42> ectospasm: How do I force the repo driver....I have tried in synaptic to do a full reinstall, but I still have the problem... I am about reinstall ubuntu
<ectospasm> detrix42: that's what I'd do, it's less hassle
<ectospasm> detrix42: unless your home directories aren't on their own partition(s)
<sartan> ...googling - doesn't look like i'm getting to stage 1.5
<sartan> or 1.5 isn't loading stage 2
<detrix42> ectospasm: I am running a backup of the whole system....argh
<ectospasm> detrix42: ouch
<t0mm0>  ca
<ectospasm> next time, put your home directories on their own partition
<jeeves_Moss> how can I repair this error?  "E: daemontools-run: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<ectospasm> then if you have to reinstall, you don't need to wipe out all of your files
<Ben64> detrix42: when are you getting that error
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  whats giving that error?
<ectospasm> jeeves_Moss: I don't know daemontools, but that's not a very descriptive error
<ectospasm> We need more verbosity
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  you are tryign to use that windows disk-emulator program Daemontools in linux with wine?
<detrix42> ectospasm: I will probibly do that, but there are other areas of the system that need the back up...like all the libraries I have collected...
<jeeves_Moss> when I try to install any new software, it gives me an error that just specifys that daemontools-run won't update, and when I try to reinstall it, I get that error
<neonyoga> viking.dal.net
<Ben64> it's gotta be easier to fix nvidia than to re-install ubuntu
<robert> how do i enable voice chat in Gyachi?
<ectospasm> Ben64: it's simpler because it's a known solution
<detrix42> Ben64: I have installed the game PlaneShift.  its setup program tests the video card capabilities.   I get the error then.
<LinksFan> Does iTunes run in Ubuntu?
<ectospasm> LinksFan: if it does, I'm a happy man!
<duiu> LinksFan: under Wine, no syncing
<Ben64> you could try uninstalling nvidia through synaptic, then installing the one from nvidia.com
<ectospasm> but, alas, I don't think so
<ectospasm> Wine chokes on it
<LinksFan> Ah well. Worth asking, at least!
<ectospasm> ...at least the latest version
<Ben64> but then when your kernel updates, you would have to do it again
<ectospasm> Ben64: you've got it backwards
<ectospasm> He tried that already, and now he's trying to revert to the repo one
<Ben64> how so
<duiu> Whenever I try to ssh into my system I get "access denied" (with correct password) whenever I try to log in as anyone except the user I created when I installed the system. Suggestions?
<ectospasm> duiu: not all users have ssh access
<Ben64> ectospasm: he tried installing nvidia.com over top of synaptic's
<LinksFan> ! kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<duiu> ectospasm: So how do I give them access?
<detrix42> Ben64: yes I did about 3 months ago
<ectospasm> duiu: hold on, researching
<detrix42> Ben64: then I had problems and had to go back to the repo driver
<Ben64> well if you think re-installing is good, go for it
<Ben64> i just hate doing that myself
<detrix42> Ben64: I am dreading it. but....
<ectospasm> duiu: what does the -vvv option to ssh tell you when you try to connect and it fails?
<Ben64> just remember, don't install stuff without synaptic
<ectospasm> Ben64: using apt is OK
<detrix42> Ben64: but that takes all the fun out of learning how to be a linux system admin....lol    cough...cough...
<ectospasm> heh... I can't wait for the linux monolith to drop out of the collective consciousness.  "Do you know Debian?"  "Do you know Red Hat?"  instead of Linux
<ectospasm> I should take that to OT
<jeeves_Moss> what ubuntu package contains URLLIB2 for python?
<Lunis> anyone know how to make windows stop auto-maximizing after uninstalling ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<br34l> jeeves_Moss   http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/urllib2.shtml   ?
<jeeves_Moss> br34l, thanks.
<ectospasm> jeeves_Moss: if you know the name of the file (and it's on your system) you can use dpkg-query /path/to/file
<duiu> ectospasm: goes through a bunch of stuff, then defaults to remaining method password
<jeeves_Moss> ectospasm, that's the problem.  I don't think it's installed.  I got a script from someone that needs urllib and urllib2, and I can't find them for Ubuntu
<ectospasm> so what happens when  you give it the password, duiu?
<ipatrol> We should focus in the coming releases on allowing the user to do more things without the terminal
<dragon> how can i undeclare a function in bash?
<ectospasm> ipatrol: using the terminal should always be an option, though
<ectospasm> and quicker too
<ipatrol> yes
<duiu> ectospasm: sends a pack, waits for replecy, auth than can continue : publickey, password, then the permission denied
<duiu> *packet, repley
<duiu> **reply
<ectospasm> before you give it the password?
<Xerran1> whats the best app to back up ubuntu?
<duiu> ectospasm: after
<ipatrol> To delete a function? Declare it again as nothing
<duiu> ectospasm: I'd copy it to pastebin but I'm on cygwin and can't highlight, and redirection isn't working
<ipatrol> evilGUI?
<Steil> duiu: can you help me?
<ectospasm> duiu: I dunno what it could be
<duiu> Steil: !ask
<Steil> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ectospasm> Unless the user's shell is set to something not executable
<Steil> !ask How do I make ubuntu work fast on my old computer because it goes slow when i try to play videos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quarterstaff> Been using Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope as my sole system for 7 days now. No problems I could not overcome except for my printer
<ectospasm> Quarterstaff: that may be your printer manufacturers fault
<ectospasm> Although linuxprinting.org has come a LONG way
<oldude67> Steil, what cpu are you using and how much memory do you have in it?
<duiu> Steil: you don't need the !ask, I was just informing you that you should not ask to ask, and you can't speed it up, your computer just sucks. You could try Xubuntu instead, but you're pretty much screwed
<dragon> Steil: anything that starts with a ! is food for a bot. Don't feed it too much ;)
<Quarterstaff> ectospasm,  Yes! I need a new printer
<sevodnya> Steil: Also, what type of video are you trying to play?
<Steil> i have pentium 4 1.4ghz with 512mb ram
<ectospasm> The Xerox they got at work is niiiice, but I can't afford that
<Steil> i try to play veronica mars
<dragon> Steil: what version of ubuntu?
<Steil> 4
<oldude67> Steil, use xubuntu or add more memory.
<Steil> 9.4
<voss> steil, what type of video card in your system?
<sevodnya> Steil: on DVD?
<Steil> no
<Steil> it .avi
<Steil> intel video on board
<ectospasm> RAM and CPU become an issue on older hardware
<Steil> it cant have more memory
<br34l> disable desktop effects
<jedc> Stiel, it should run ok on most systems, what are your hardware specs?
<Steil> desktop effects dont even turn on
<jedc> Stiel, like duiu and olddude67 said, you could try using xfce instead of gnome, its a little lighter weight
<Steil> it 1.4ghz 512mb ram
<Steil> what is xfce?
<ipatrol> For those transitioning, I woulf suggest using a good virtual machine until you can get everything to work
<ectospasm> xubuntu
<Steil> i dont want to pay for it
<br34l> a desktop enviroment
<Steil> i dont have money to buy another ubuntu
<ectospasm> Steil: aptititude -y install xubuntu-desktop
<dragon> Steil: there could be several bottlenecks. Best way is to run a system monitor (like top) and see what process takes the most processor and other resources, when you run the video.
<br34l> lol because it cost so much money
<ipatrol> Ubuntu is free XD
<voss> steil, is that a dell?
<ectospasm> er, aptitude
<noamsml> Is broadcom support for Linux still in the shitter? I'm considering buying a laptop that might have either atheros or broadcom, but I don't wanna mess around with ndiswarpper.
<jedc> Stiel, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" in a terminal, before logging in go to options->sessions and choose xfce
<orochi> couple of problems with firefox 3.5 in jaunty...the flash plugin crashes when fullscreened (official nonfree package) and the java plugin seems to crash at random...neither of these happen with the "prepackaged" version of firefox that you download from the mozilla site
<Steil> how i use top
<ectospasm> noamsml: atheros works out of the box for me on my Samsung N110
<Steil> ubuntu is free?????
<Steil> i pay $9.99 for it
<ipatrol> Yes
<Steil> voss it not dell
<Steil> it compaq
<ectospasm> Steil: you must have paid for the media it came on
<dragon> Steil: who charged you for ubuntu?
<dragon> oh
<Steil> the computer store charge $9.99
<ectospasm> charging for Ubuntu is not illegal
<br34l> lol
<br34l> sue them
<dragon> Steil: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<noamsml> ectospasm: I know, I was asking about Broadcom, since I have bad memories.
<jedc> steil, you can download it and burn it to a cd for free on your own
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  they can charge a reasonable amount for media/copying
<Steil> i had to bring in my own cd
<ipatrol> if you paied 10 bucks for free software, you've been cheated
<dragon> br34l: it isn't illegal to sell ubuntu ;)
<Steil> they put it on
<jedc> steil, you got ripped off :(
<Steil> i bring my cd and they put it on
<Steil> :(
<ectospasm> noamsml: I dunno about broadcom.  The Broadcom USB adapter I have in my machine up front blows nastly clam chunks
<Ins|de> hello, i've a home server providing some services like ssh, http, etc.. and i set it up as home.mydomain.com, i wanted to use virtualhosts like git.home.mydomain.com etc.. what should i do? do i need a domain server running?
<Dr_Willis> Steil:   so you paied them to think/research for you.
<br34l> dragon: it should be ^^
<sevodnya> noamsml: I'm running on Broadcom wireless here, internal to my laptop, and it's fine.
<Dr_Willis> !shippit | Steil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shippit
<Dr_Willis> !shipit | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<dragon> br34l: i see your point, but it's all for freedom.
<Steil> o
<DarthBrady> so is this where i ca get some screen resolution help?
<Steil> ok
<Steil> so i can get it
<Steil> but
<addchild314> darth: sure, why not
<Steil> how they know where i live?
<detrix42> DarthBrady: what video card
<Lunis> Steil: you....tell them :/
<Steil> i dont want address online
<DarthBrady> none mobo video
<br34l> dragon : yeah, thought so :) thats very good and it should be that way ;)
<dragon> Steil: check the website, you'll figure it out
<jedc> Steil, its much faster to download the iso online and burn it to a cd yourself
<Steil> can u link me?
<detrix42> DarthBrady: should be a video chipset then
<dragon> Steil: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<jedc> stiel, but if you already have it installed, you can just download xfce4, you dont need to reinstall the os
<jedc> stiel, you should open System->administration->synaptic package manager and read the popup window information
<DarthBrady> i'll have to look it up..
<MindSpark> hi, for some reason my laptop doesn't change frequencies to the maximum
<LinksFan> ! firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ipatrol> Steli:I can guide you
<MindSpark> it goes to 600mhz max although the actual max is 1.6gh
<sevodnya> MindSpark: what are you using to determine the current processor state/speed?
<MindSpark> sevodnya, a gnome applet
<MindSpark> sevodnya, actually an xfce applet
<sevodnya> MindSpark: I have sometimes found those to be less than accurate; you might try downloding powertop and seeing if you can confirm that it's not working correctly.
<LinksFan> ! ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<MindSpark> sevodnya, powernowd:   cpu0: 75Mhz - 600Mhz (8 steps)
<MindSpark> before it used to show 200-1600
<sartan> fixed my grub issue by foregoing the fancy ubuntu scripts and running 'install' manually
<sevodnya> MindSpark: that sounds like a BIOS configuration problem to me; did you recently install new memory, upgrade the BIOS firmware, or change BIOS settings?
<ipatrol> When I first learned Ubuntu came with a bittorrent client, I deleted it
<MindSpark> sevodnya, no
<br34l> ipatrol: and why? its a pretty good one
<ipatrol> IMHO Bittorrent = disc shoplifting
<LinksFan> BitTorrent is perfectly legal, but some of the stuff put up isn't
<ectospasm> ipatrol: I use BT to download Ubuntu ISOs
<ectospasm> MUCH faster than any other method.  Period
<GuidMorrow> ipatrol: is watching tool-assisted speedruns legal?
<ipatrol> I can not think of for myself a legit use
<ectospasm> ipatrol: I just gave you one
<br34l> i know some good reasons :P
<LinksFan> Well, Public Domains Torrents supplies torrents of movies that are now in the public domain
<sevodnya> MindSpark: the way both the ratios are multiplied by 3/8 suggests that the clock settings for the CPU are off for some reason.
<ipatrol> I would rather wait an hour (as I did to download ubuntu) than use bittorrent
<Lunis> ipatrol: obviously you have no clue how many bands get known by willingly distributing their music for free on bittorrent
<ectospasm> This should go OT
<br34l> thats a mysterium
<ipatrol> I hope MPAA/RIAA destroys it
<MindSpark> sevodnya, what does this mean ?
<Lunis> ipatrol: you, sir, are an idiot.
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oldude67> !OT | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: please see above
<ectospasm> ipatrol: they won't be able to, as long as there are legitimate uses
<ectospasm> yeah, as I said earlier...
<Dr_Willis> gee.. a legal use of bittorrent.. and..  you are against it.. :)
<LinksFan> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinksFan> Whoops >.<
<ipatrol> Let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<voss> ipatrol, bittorrent is a protocol and has both legal and illegal uses just like everything else on the internet.
<grzes> hi, it's kinda weird but i looked everywhere :D so i ask
<Dr_Willis> ipatrol:  its not even worth discussing in there i think - have fun.
<GuidMorrow> !bt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt
<LinksFan> ! bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<GuidMorrow> isn't transmission a bt client pre-installed in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  yes. Transmission is a Bittorrent client. It works very well.
<grzes> i'm looking for a name of a cartoon,  or characters: there was a dog, ans mabye his son this father was slow, talk funny and also slow. had big ears
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  its getting where more and more 'games' are also using bittorrent to distribute their data/updates/files also.
<grzes> it wasnt huckelberty
<Steil> hey
<Steil> is there a way to get the beta torrentflux work
<Steil> or is there alternative?
<voss> grzes, Goofy?
<Steil> i love my torrentflux but it is so annoying now these days
<grzes> no..
<sevodnya> MindSpark: Basically, the clock speed of the processor is dependent on subdividing a signal sent out from a quartz oscillator. If that gets misconfigured somehow (typically in BIOS settings), the processor will run at lower speeds.
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  try the source?
<Steil> Dr_Willis: it does not work
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  fule a bug. :)
<Steil> :(
<MindSpark> sevodnya, I am thinking this might be set low when the laptop is on battery ?
<grzes> he walks and talks slowly, but he was invincible. and had this funny laugh.
<Steil> Dr_Willis: they not work on it in long time
<grzes> not goofy not huckelberry
<Steil> FUCK
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  sounds like a good reason to look for alterantives then.
<Steil> I HAVE TO GOTO THE STORE AND BUY WITH MY CREDIT CARD
<sevodnya> MindSpark: I've not seen a laptop thus configured before.
<Steil> A PACKAGE OF CIGARETTES!!! BUT UBUNTU IS MAKING ME ANGRY!!!!
<oldude67> !OT | grzes
<ubottu> grzes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Steil> Dr_Willis: is there good alternative to torrent flux?
<Steil> that is on ubuntu
<grzes> oldude67:  i know i know sorry
<Steil> torrentflux is website you install on computer and you can login and download torrent
<snd_> can u guys help me with the easiest way to make a usb bootable image?
<Steil> i put it on my filesver
<grzes> but i cant sleep because of that :D
<addchild314> steil: vuze
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  given that you just said the program doswent work.. theres  lots of torrent programs that do work...  and most have web interfaces.
<MindSpark> sevodnya, yea, back when I used slackware I had to patch the kernel so it would run my processor
<xnockout> EAZY GUYS !!!!!
<Steil> Dr_Willis: it works but the newest version beta does not
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  transmission has a web interface.
<Steil> do i need GUI to use it?
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  as does ktorrent.
<Steil> i dont have x on machine
<GuidMorrow> !ot Steil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Steil
<sevodnya> MindSpark: Using slackware, you encountered the same problem unless you patched the kernel?
<Steil> do they need x?
<Dr_Willis> Steil:   now you want to start putting limitions on things.. guess ya go research the clients out.
<GuidMorrow> oops
<Steil> well fuck
<Steil> do they need x or nto?
<oldude67> !language
<Dr_Willis> the gui apps need X.. of course.
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Steil> well i dont have x
<Steil> do you know any alternatives that dont need x?
<Steil> i need web insterface only
<addchild314> steil: vuze has an alternative CLI
<Dr_Willis> or run them in a vncserver session. Its not my fault you dont have X.
<addchild314> steil: and a web interface
<MindSpark> sevodnya, I had to patch the kernel so it would run the speedstepping. But that was maybe 7 years ago or so
<Steil> addchild314: is it decent?
<Steil> and thanks addchild314 you're awesome! Dr_Willis you're a fucking asshole.
<sevodnya> MindSpark: Not really my area of expertise, but the problem you're encountering now doesn't sound like it would be caused by the Linux kernel.
<Dr_Willis> Steil:  whatever.. go do your own research.
<addchild314> steil: ive been using it for a couple years now
<oldude67> !language | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MindSpark> sevodnya, ok, thanks, any tips on what to google for ?
<Steil> oldude67: i'm sorry its just hes a prick and he was mean to me
<sevodnya> MindSpark: Do you happen to have something like a LiveCD of another distro or some way to try and determine if it's Ubuntu or hardware-related?
<ohlievher> hello room
<oldude67> !hi
<MindSpark> sevodnya, right, good idea actually, but I am not sure if the cpu frequency scaling apps are on the liveCD
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phirestalker> I wiped my drive trying to troubleshoot boot problems, then I installed a fresh system and restored over that with a backup with sbackup, I am running this system now. after fixing the obvious problems of package discrepancies I am left with some dbus errors which I didn't notice before, so long story short, how do I reset dbus security to default settings?
<sevodnya> MindSpark: I know that freq scaling worked for me on the latest Ubuntu LiveCD, can't speak for others.
<addchild314> Hai
<ohlievher> anyone can help to direct me or share with me NVidia GT9400GT Linux driver?
<MindSpark> sevodnya, alright, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<addchild314> the nvidia driver pack should work with it... its in the universe repo on ubuntu.. restricetd drivers
<sevodnya> ohlievher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jedc> Stiel, rtorrent
<sevodnya> MindSpark: np
<jedc> steil, please watch your language, we are all volunteers trying to help, and most of us learned on our own by using google and such...
<GuidMorrow> where do I find all the hardware stuff in Ubuntu?
<afed> GuidMorrow: which hardware stuff
<ryan122> whats up dewds
<afed> GuidMorrow: look in the /proc and /sys filesystems
<afed> GuidMorrow: also try dmesg | less
<ohlievher> Just new to this room. And found ubuntu feature with effects needing special driver for linux setup
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, or lspci or lshw
<ryan122> is there any way to speed up graphics performance on a integrated unichrome ?
<voss> ohl, ubuntu 9.04 works just fine with nvidia 9400
<GuidMorrow> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<afed> gnaa
<Ben64> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<voss> ryan, by plugging in an nvidia card? ;-)
<Firefishe> I'm using Intrepid 8.10, kde 4.2.2.  How can I get the digital clock widget to display 12 hour format instead of 24 hour?
<GuidMorrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253909/
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  i recall you have to use the 'time and date format' setting in the settings tools.. and then restart the clock. (and ive no idea why they cant just give the clock a checkbox to show 12/24 hr format)
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Agreed on the checkbox.  Which time settings tool?
<GuidMorrow> oldude67: the PCI bus scan reports instances of "Brooktree Corporation Bt878", but can't find anything to configure the hardware with
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:   under kde3 it was called 'time and date format' but i forget where its at in kde4
<GuidMorrow> the card is: ATI TV WONDER VE
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  that also sets the time/date for mat for all the kde apps.. Not just the clock.
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Gotcha.  The thing is, the System Settings-->Date and Time menu doesn't have any way to set the format.
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: It's like it's hiding ;)
<dsdeiz_> hello anybody using xmonad here?
<Dunkel> hi there guys, how can i check errors in an external hd?
<Dunkel> i was reading something about the fsck
<GuidMorrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<migg137> can someobe give me a tutorial to making my windows bar transparent?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  yep. its soo super secret they have to hide it..  i suggested once to some kde list to put a menu item from the clock settings right to it.. :)
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Also, since I have gnome installed, as well, I tried gnome's time settings tool, but alas, it, too, has no check box.
<Dunkel> i need help, my hard disc is not working :( i dont know what to do
<GuidMorrow> have you started looking for a package called testdisk?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe: Firefishe  gnomes clock in the panel here has a  adjust time and date menu item at least. :)
<addchild314> Dunkel: more specific?
<Dunkel> i plug it to my computer and the sistem is not detecting it
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  and that clock does have a 12/24 hr option
<GuidMorrow> it's not being detected in bios -_-
<Dunkel> i know it has some problems because i fix that using the scandisc in other computer
<Dunkel> it is a usb drive
<Dunkel> so i thought using ubuntu i can fix it
<GuidMorrow> did you "mount" it first
<Dr_Willis> Dunkel:  what filesystem is the  drive using?
<Dunkel> ntfs
<GuidMorrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mike3> Weird issue guys.. I've had talkd working for quite sometime and all of a sudden it quit. netstat shows it's listening on the proper ports but I keep getting a connection refused. I can't find anything on google and was hoping maybe somebody here would know why. I don't even have iptables installed on this thing
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Nice to have that in gnome, at least.  Still, I believe there's a way to get every clock to display 12 hour format system-wide, but I forget how to do it.
<ohlievher> addchild314, yes it works but does not support the effect features of ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Dunkel:  for ntfs - its best to let a wndows box scan/check the disk for errors.
<sevodnya> Dunkel: can you pastebin the output of lsusb?
<Dunkel> yeah wait
<Dr_Willis> Dunkel:  or use linux to mount it. and recover/rescue what you can from it.
<koolkat> can anyone tell me what went wrong when I tried to burn this ISO twice?: http://pastebin.org/9314
<addchild314> olie: im not sure then...
<ohlievher> addchild314: you mentioned restriced drivers ... are those for linus setup?
<addchild314> olie: you're running ubuntu, right?
<ohlievher> voss, hi ... yap it works fine without the special effects with ubuntu
<ohlievher> voss, just chkg if there is a driver for ubuntu that supports its effect features
<Guest17488> hallo
<Dunkel> http://pastebin.com/m48a7b9b2
<voss> ohl, compiz is problematic, honestly I turned it off and never noticed the difference
<Itsme> Which is the fastest 'C' Compiler on Ubuntu?
<Blehk__> Is there anyway to listen to info that a daemon is printing?
<phirestalker> I wiped my drive trying to troubleshoot boot problems, then I installed a fresh system and restored over that with a backup with sbackup, I am running this system now. after fixing the obvious problems of package discrepancies I am left with some dbus errors which I didn't notice before, so long story short, how do I reset dbus security to default settings?
<Technocrat> Hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> Blehk__:  what deamon/service? many have logging features/levels you can enable.
<Dunkel> sevodnya: http://pastebin.com/m48a7b9b2
<mike3> tcpdump
<ohlievher> ubottu, is that a site for linux or ubuntu supported graphic drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Technocrat> How can I install LAMP on ubuntu ?
<Blehk__> Not trying to log.
<addchild314> tech: from the ubuntu server install menu
<ty_> can any1 help me test out my dcc file transfer on my irc server? I rally need help and i dont have anyone else to test it with
<koolkat> can anyone tell me what went wrong when I tried to burn this ISO twice?: http://pastebin.org/9314
<Blehk__> Trying to have it basically stdout to multiple terminals
<Blehk__> trying to listen to paster's daemon
<migg137> How do i make my window's title bar transparent or "glass"
<Dr_Willis> Blehk__:  never heard of paster. if it can do verbose logging to  a file you can pipe it to whatever you want.
<SJr> I tried switching to Kubuntu, but it seems like Gnome is still running, how can I just get rid of Gnome.
<Dunkel> Dr_Willis: how do i mount my drive on linux, im sorry if this is a newb question but im new on this sorry
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  how did you 'switch' ?
<Dr_Willis> Dunkel:  normally 'sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/MOUNTPointThatMustExistFirst
<SJr> I installed kubuntu-desktop and then switched in the profile.
<Itsme> I am learning 'C' programming language. Which is the fastest 'C' Compiler on Ubuntu?
<mike3> itsme - gcc
<oc> msi  u100  and ubuntu  what the heck happened that  it does not work in jaunty with wireless
<SJr> Itsme,  I believe the only C compiler is gcc
<mike3> wow
<mike3> I need to hit somebody
<mike3> :)
<addchild314> sjr: remove ubuntu-desktop?
<addchild314> mike: please not me
<Dr_Willis> Itsme:  if you are just learning.. does it really matter? GCC is the standard for most linux's there are some others.
<Dunkel> what is the mountpoint?
<mike3> who cares, use gcc
<mike3> wow
<mike3> anyways
<SJr> addchild314,  dependancies are added as needed, not removed as not-needed.
<mike3> somebody help me fix talk
<mike3> I'm going to smash this thing
<FloodBot3> mike3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike3> ubuntu is stupid!
<mike3> :)
<ty_> someone please help me test my server out
<IdleOne> !enter mike3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter mike3
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  at the Login screen (kdm or gdm) theres a 'session' menu - you select kde or gnome from there.
<ty_> Ubuntu is one of the best distros i have used
<oc> is wireless better in the alpha
<Dunkel> Dr_Willis did you see my lsusb result?
<Itsme> SJr: mike3:  Dr_Willis:  Which editor should I use with GCC?
<SJr> Dr_Willis,  I did that, and I'm running KDE right now, but I noticed alot of apps still use Gnome settings, and My desktop is gnome
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis, do you know if the realtime kernel ubuntu studio uses in 9.04 is available in repos ?
<SJr> Itsme,  there are a bunch, if you are just learning a simple text editor should be what you use.
<_MrsApple_> im having alot of issues with my yahoo account. it seriously kills my computer... any reasons as to why?..
<chibihogoshino> i have my system setup how i like it and for the most part everything i use is installed and working ..
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  that.. made no sence..  if you are running KDE then how id your desktop gnome?
<SJr> Dr_Willis,  I don't know
<Dr_Willis> Itsme:  use whatever editor you like. I like geany.
<chibihogoshino> how can i make a backup in it ALL so i can just restore it exactly how it is now
<koolkat> can anyone tell me what went wrong when I tried to burn this ISO twice?: http://pastebin.org/9314
<SJr> but in KDE if I right click on the background, I'm getting gnome context menus
<IdleOne> !clone | chibihogoshino
<ubottu> chibihogoshino: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  you dident accidently run Nautilus some how did you?  that can goof things up.
<ty_> well, bye
<IdleOne> chibihogoshino, that wont save all your personal settings but it's a start
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  perhaps make a new user and login to kde with them.. see if it uses kde or not.
<ty_> is there a channel for irc servers?
<SJr> Dr_Willis,  that could have happened at some point in the past, I Believe that some file associations were broken.
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. thats what i want tho.. a image of the hard dink.
<chibihogoshino> disk
<RPG_Master> How do I burn an iso... Through a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  ive seen that kde4 + gnome can cause some... issues if both used...
<SJr> Dr_Willis,  ah that was it, natalus was running
<RPG_Master> I go to eject the CD to put in a blank one and it gives me an error...
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master: the same way you do from the OS installed on your Harddrive
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  i recall speciciaally last i tried kde + gnome and xfce that the 'default tool to open special locations' keep getting confused.
<SJr> yeah
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master:  so long as you have a spare CD-writer that the livecd is not in
<SJr> is there a way I can just scrap all of gnome
<Evelina> I have problem running Venus feed aggregator on Ubuntu Server 9.04. When I run the test script by sudo python runtests.py, the I get "segmentation fault" at the end. Why?
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  gnome started launching the kde file manager,  or the xfce file manager for the gnome places -> whatever locations.
<koolkat> can anyone tell me what went wrong when I tried to burn this ISO twice?: http://pastebin.org/9314
<Itsme> Thank you for reply SJr and Dr_Willis.
<grzes> it was droopy :D:D i found it
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  then i fixed that.. kde started runnignthe gnome file manager for their special locations
<grzes> cu
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master: you cannot eject the live cd without loading the contents to RAM first... ubuntu livecd maybe a little large
<SJr> Yeah it's really annoying, and I hate gnome personally, I had to run it for a while because KDE sucked
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  i have found that burner tool to be a little. flakey. I gent to just use k3b
<RPG_Master> TwoTwenty: But I've done it before with only one drive! I just cant remember how I did it....
<Evelina> Why do I get "segmentation fault" when I try to run Venus feed aggregator on Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master: you have to load the disc to ram and then unmount it Im guessing
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  did they do somthing to improve kde lately?   last i tried it.. i couldent stand to use it. :) which is why im now using gnome.
<RPG_Master> What's the command for that?
<oc> how do i get wireless working with   my msi u100
<SJr> Dr_Willis,  it's gotten alot better since 4.0...
<snd_> can anyone help me make a bootable usb image?
<snd_> so LOST >_<
<TwoTwenty> RPG: not certain its in the Ubuntu disk
<TwoTwenty> RPG: I have done it with DSL livecd
<SJr> I just despise gnome, but for dumb reasons, I hate the brown, it's UI feels like it was skinned in the 90's and like Linus' Law states: "You cannot claim that something is configurable, if there is no where to change the configuration"
<RPG_Master> TwoTwenty: I tried Puppy... it wouldn't boot :(
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: gnome is not brown its blue in debian
<Uberoff> RPG_Master,  try crunchbang linux then
<SJr> Yeah but I run ubuntu
<TwoTwenty> RPG:  can the computer boot USB
<chibihogoshino> so.. i cant make a clone image and save that to a external hd and them boot from a restore cd and then clone that to the new hd ?
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: ubuntu made the brown not gnome
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: they customized it
<phirestalker> I wiped my drive trying to troubleshoot boot problems, then I installed a fresh system and restored over that with a backup with sbackup, I am running this system now. after fixing the obvious problems of package discrepancies I am left with some dbus errors which I didn't notice before, so long story short, how do I reset dbus security to default settings?
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: I cant eject my DVD now since I tried to burn it. Is there anyway to do it without restarting?
<RPG_Master> TwoTwenty: I tried that awhile ago and it didn't work... I could try again though.
<SJr> I know that but it still feels 'old'
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: try using compiz
<SJr> Yeah I know, it still feels old
<Dr_Willis> SJr:   i am constantly amazed at how all these 'new' innovations in gui 'research' and design.. really dont make things any easier.... :)
<SJr> I've tried it, and that's a prime example of lack of configuration
<Blehk__> Sjr, use E17.
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: and playing with the themes, if you want the vista look go for KDE.. I like the clean dynamic interface of gnome personally
<SJr> E17?
<voss> SJr, my gnome is blue
<Dr_Willis> E17 - the windowmanager/desktop that re-invents itself every 3 years.
<TwoTwenty> Sjr: feels old is in the head
<Dr_Willis> My gnome is Hot Pink - with a Hello Kitty Icon theme. :)
<jmite> Does anybody know of a command to query what window manager x is using? I'm trying to write a script to switch to compiz if xfwm is running, and vice versa
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis, it would be
<Uberoff> I prefer the clean dynamic interface of openbox, personally. I find gnome repugnant in the extreme.
<voss> Dr_willis, thats is really sad ;-)
<Berzerker> Uberoff, openbox?
<Dr_Willis> jmite:  ive never seen sich a command. thers just too many different windowmanaagers..
<TwoTwenty> Uberoff: lol
<Dunkel> i am trying thi sudo mount /mnt/sda1
<chibihogoshino> ok.. partimage will do what i want .. if any one else asks .. yay...        http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<Dunkel> and i cant get it works
<Uberoff> but live and let live, I say ;)
<voss> At least gnome doesnt have that retarded little foot anymore
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: I cant eject my DVD now since I tried to burn it. Is there anyway to do it without restarting?
<Uberoff> Berzerker, openbox is a lightweight wm
<jmite> dr willis: okay, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  try the eject command?
<Uberoff> Berzerker, window manager. It's the only wm i use anymore
<Berzerker> Uberoff, looks interesting.
<Berzerker> Uberoff, would you mind helping me get it setup on my comp?
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: how does that work?
<voss> KDE lost me at 4.0.
<Uberoff> Berzerker, well, to tell you the truth, it's the kind of window manager that if you can't install and configure it yourself, your probably better off using a "bigger" wm. Or maybe even XFCE4 or something
<Berzerker> Uberoff, what's so different about it?
<nevyn> voss: 4.x is awesome the 4.0 "release" was aweful
<TwoTwenty> KDE   lost me in 1999 but it seems to have great features
<GuidMorrow> these windows jiggle like jell-o
<RPG_Master> Actually I burned in Ubuntu CD through a Linux Mint Live CD
<koolkat> can window managers be change at any time?
<Uberoff> Berzerker,  install it and see. You can switch between wm's when ubuntu boots
<RPG_Master> I tried it again and it now gives me an error message...
<voss> nev, I hate to say it, but gnome is "good enough" now
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master: I think loading it into ram is a boottime option
<Uberoff> Berzerker,  "sudo apt-get install openbox" I imagine
<Berzerker> ok
<LunaticHyen> hello
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: how does that work?
<Evelina> How do I run planet-venus after installing it on Ubuntu Server?
<TwoTwenty> RPG_Master: reboot and type help or hit the f keys for more possible boot time options
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  short answer 'yes' - long answer.. it can be done.. and can be simple or complex.
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  how does what work?
<LunaticHyen> does anyone know much about ffmpeg?
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: the eject command
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  i know i spent an hr+ reading its faq/docs the other day to discover the exact answer to a question i had about it. :)
<Berzerker> Uberoff, then just log out and switch VMs?
<RPG_Master> Is this possible... when Grub is giving me Error 22?
<RPG_Master> I need to burn The Super Grub Disc :P
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  it sends some command to the kernel to eject the cd. :)
<Uberoff> Berzerker, yeah. It's WMs (Window Managers)
<Berzerker> ok. thanks
<Berzerker> brb
<GuidMorrow> xchat is using up 18MB memory, how do I reduce memory usage
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  you are worried about 18mb of memory?
<addchild314> RPG: its giving you err 22?
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: so you just types eject and it alrady knows to eject the CD?
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  thats the default options for it. it has other options
<RPG_Master> addchild314: Yep...
<RPG_Master> :(
<Dr_Willis> koolkat:  ive seen it ised in 'server room banks' to identify a machine. :) ssh to the server ya want to find on the physical rack.. and do eject.. it opens its cd tray. :P
<addchild314> rpg: whats the story behind your problem? in brief?
<LunaticHyen> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to get it to convert a file to theora, but it says there's no such thing as libtheora, even though the docs say that's how to do it, it works when I do 'ffmpeg -i file.mpg file.ogv'
<Uberoff> Berzerker,  chances are you won't like it at first. Most ppl don't. I probably didn't. As you get more experienced with *nix it grows on you
<voss> guid, you can always use ircii its text based
<koolkat> dR_Willis: it didn't work
<addchild314> dr_willis: ive also seen it used as the most epic reset switch ever
<koolkat> Dr_Willis: it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  some versions of ffmpeg for ubuntu may or may not have all the  file codecs/types compiled in. You want to convert TO theora.. hmm..
<RPG_Master> addchild314: Today I deleted a 6gig Kubuntu partition and allocated that to my Ubuntu partition... Also, some moving to the left of the disk was involve :|
<RPG_Master> *involved
<Berzerker> Uberoff, lol you said lightweight. you weren't kidding.
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  you did install    libtheora0 - The Theora Video Compression Codec
<Berzerker> no thank you sir.
<Berzerker> GuidMorrow, 178
<Berzerker> GuidMorrow, 18MB*? that's not that much
<GuidMorrow> turned off window effects
<Uberoff> lol. Like I said. The more experience you have, the more useful openbox (or any *box) is
<koolkat> Uberoff: you talking about xfce?
<Zetta> Okay, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, obviously (9.04, 32-bit), but I've been unable to get it to load properly. When I burnt the iso to a CD, it didn't recognize it, and when I tried creating a bootable thumbdrive, it refused to boot and my BIOS said "boot error". The MD5 hash is right, though. What am I doing wrong?
<gaintsura> ah... the joy of going through the issue resolving with ubuntu begins again on a totally different system...
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  let me try your command...
<Uberoff> koolkat, no.
<GuidMorrow> !burn | Zetta
<ubottu> Zetta: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Berzerker> will sudo apt-get installing kde work with gnome, so I can switch back and forth?
<addchild314> rpg: hmm...
<RPG_Master> addchild314: hmm indeed....
<gaintsura> During updates, /var/lob/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_cl.xml:781 : parser error : opening and ending tag mismatch sect line 488 and ScrollKeeperContentsList <- Is it really as simple as finding the mismatch tags and fixing them? on 8.04
<Zetta> Mkay. Thanks, I'll try one of those and see if that resolves the issue.
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  it seems to be working here.
<Berzerker> Zetta, if you have access to a windows computer, it would be easier.
<TwoTwenty> RPG_master:   use live cd backup on USB HDD and  reinstall
<addchild314> rpg: i think its looking for a partition that isnt there anymore
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  i may be using the ffmpeg from the medibuntu repositories - its version is --> FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6, C
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  and i just instelled that libtheora package also.
<addchild314> dr_willis: wha?
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  im getting confused - :) who was it with the theora vonvertion issue? :)
<Zetta> Berzerker: I do, yes. I used InfraRecorder last time, but I'm guessing it didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> i cant scroll UP fast enough to read the history buffer...
<Berzerker> Zetta, try unetbootin
<Berzerker> !unetbootin | Zedde
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  there we go. :) i got it working here.
<ubottu> Zedde: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Berzerker> blah
<TwoTwenty> RPG_:  you still there,  you can point grub to a partition that contains the kernel if you know how its mapped
<TwoTwenty> like hd0,0
<Berzerker> !unetbootin | Zetta
<ubottu> Zetta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<addchild314> Doc: nope. not me
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  ffmpeg from medibuntu  and the libtheora package worked here.
<Dr_Willis> addchild314:  shame on you :)
<Zetta> Again, tried that before, but it didn't work. It gave me "boot error" on trying to boot from the thumbdrive.
<Dr_Willis> LunaticHyen:  check versionof your ffmpeg --> FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6  is what i have here.
<michael1> Hi folks, where's the right place to go to get help on making my Wifi work? (Ubuntu 9.04, ThinkPad X31, Atheros 5211 chipset) I'm experienced with PCs but a Linux beginner. Any help appreciated.
<gaintsura> michael1: ndiswrapper or madwifi :)
<michael1> gaintsura: not sure how to properly enable madwifi. (I know of madwifi only because I googled my problem). I "activated" it in the "Hardware Drivers" panel and rebooted, no luck
<dsdeiz_> hello, what's the difference of pcm and master?
<RPG_Master> TwoTwenty: How do I go about doing that?
<smacktalk> anyone have a how to on setting up vnc between two vboxed ubuntu clients?
<smacktalk> :)
<Dr_Willis> smacktalk:  check their ip's and the vbox network settings. You can set them up on theor own private 'vrtual' lan. or on the host lan.
<smacktalk> I have the ip's and the vbox's are set up as bridged
<collinm140> ok
<smacktalk> I can ping...just can't do vnc
<Dr_Willis> 'bridged' ? Hmm virtualbox settings ehre (on ubutnu) are NAT/host Interface/ or Internal network
<collinm140> i need some help
<collinm140> im kind of new to linux
<gaintsura> michael1: hold on, is that an Atheros AR5007EG ?
<damo22> which package do i get if i want to compile my own kernel for ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_Willis> smacktalk:  One of those make the vbox machine appear on the local lan as if it was a 'real' machine.
<IdleOne> collinm140, ask away and someone will help if they can
<Evelina> How do I which command I'll have to use?
<Dr_Willis> smacktalk:  the internal - is just for vbox to vbox machines (i think)
<phirestalker> I wiped my drive trying to troubleshoot boot problems, then I installed a fresh system and restored over that with a backup with sbackup, I am running this system now. after fixing the obvious problems of package discrepancies I am left with some dbus errors which I didn't notice before, so long story short, how do I reset dbus security to default settings?
<loserbar> hey everyone
<Zetta> Okay, I reinstalled Ubuntu onto my thumb drive using unetbootin, and when I try to boot from the drive, it says "Boot error" and just waits. If I take out the drive, bootup proceeds into windows.
<collinm140> can someone tell me how to get steam on this
<collinm140> ?
<Evelina> How can I fin what command I'll have to use to run planet-venus?
<smacktalk> Dr_Willis: the internal?
<Evelina> *find
<loserbar> im using jaunty with gnome and im looking for an easy to use program that can send files over a local network. samba is not an option here
<Dr_Willis> smacktalk:   you may want to check teh virtualbox docs for the specifics.. (going form memory here) Internal (used by 2 vbox instances to allow testing of a safe network)
<loserbar> could anyone help me out with this please?
<collinm140> how do i get steam on ubuntu
<collinm140> ?
<michael1> gaintsura: Atheros 5211 according to dmesg output from a device called wifi0
<Dr_Willis> smacktalk:  'nat' the vbox machine will have a ip  that is "natt'ed' to the outside world
<collinm140> i dont have volume control
<collinm140> wats the problem
<collinm140> ?
<Zetta> Oh, lovely. I've even managed to stump the guys in the support channel. XD
<Dr_Willis> Zetta:  booting from usb - has always been quirky
<collinm140> id reccomend using an iso
<collinm140> thats what i did
<Dr_Willis> Zetta:  theres no 'sure' thing. its often a issue of the drive/pc bios/phase of the moon.
<collinm140> if ur looking for unr
<collinm140> just look it up
<Dr_Willis> Zetta:  try the flash drive in other machines.  see if it works there.
<bazhang> !enter | collinm140
<ubottu> collinm140: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<collinm140> try the iso
<collinm140> sorry
<Zetta> Dr_Willis: Worth a shot, I suppose. I'll report back momentarily.
<collinm140> does anyone on here know how i can install steam on ubuntu
<Berzerker> !steam | collinm140
<ubottu> collinm140: Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<gaintsura> michael1: this is for ubuntu 7, however it should still follow the same idea... http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<Dr_Willis> collinm140:  i just got the steam installer.exe and ran 'wine whatever.exe' i recall
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | collinm140
<ubottu> collinm140: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> collinm140:  i have the steam client working with a few bugs..  but the spefifc games.. can be very quirky
<Berzerker> how do I uninstall kde?
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get remove kde?
<bp> Zetta:  I had bad luck with unetbootin also.  There are other programs out there to do the same.  I am currently running sidux off of usb because the installation went flawlessly from the disk image.
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<michael1> gaintsura: oh my goodness i made a gigantic user error. my wifi was set to only do G and N, but not B which is the only thing this machine can. thanks for your help though. too bad the error message was so helpful... NOT ;-)
<josh_> espaniol?
<cellofellow> !es | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josh_> ubottu: gracias. thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phirestalker> is there a way to reset the security settings of dbus?
<oldude67> phirestalker, just a dumb question are you in the dbus group?
<dsdeiz_> in laptops, what do you call the keys which can trigger event by touching them?
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a jaunty package for usb-creator
<nsahoo> thinking of making the ubuntu computer at home double up as a home server. i'll still work on it, but, hoping to use it to stream media from it to the laptop connected to tv, print from the laptop to the printer connected to the server etc. Is there a guide to this?
<MicronXD> hi all!
<dsdeiz_> anyone? :D
<phirestalker> oldude67, I don't see a dbus group, I see a messagebus group, but noone is a member of that
<bucky> phirestalker oldude67 there's a plugdev group  type groups as user
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  most every linux distro can handle server tasks. :)
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  i use my ubuntu desktop to doo most all teh stuff you mentioned.
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: sure, I am not sure what all server programs I need and how to set it up
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  pick a service.. research it..  do it. :)
<oldude67> i was just googling around to see if there was an answer for you phirestalker
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  for sharing files withwindows machines, thats 'samba'
<bucky> jetsaredim: theres usb-creator and a usb-imagewriter in the repos and a http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jetsaredim> nsahoo: depends on what you want to do with it
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  samba and cups - also used for shareing printers.
<phirestalker> oldude67,  I don't even see a group called plugdev is my system that messed up?
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: Yes. I can use samba, but, what about upnp?
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  there are sone uPNP servers for ubuntu also.. but ive never tried them. I just access the videos 'share' normally
<phirestalker> oldude67, oh well I have tried googling a bit, I'm having trouble getting the right terms to narrow it down
<Dr_Willis> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<bucky> phirestalker: adduser <username> plugdev and log out and back in again to make it effective.. then you can plug usb devices in
<jplank> has anyone gotten pptpd up and running?
<kiran_> join /#ubuntu
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: laptop runs vista home premium with media center, I think it plays well with upnp, but, there was some security issues with upnp from what I heard
<jplank> I can't seem to get it working
<hian_> oi
<kiran_> hi
<bazhang> !br | hian_
<nsahoo> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> hian_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  last i checked into upnp - it was full of issues.. and Windows was the cause of a lot of them. :)
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  so as i said.. i just play videos from the samba share i got set to share all my 'videos'  - much easier to get going
<kiran_> can anyone suggest where can i get xbmc media centre
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  its in the repos i thoiught.. and has its own homepage/livecd version/downloads
<Dr_Willis> guess he dident want to know
<hian_> #ubuntu-br
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: that way you just deal with one server. But, when you play a 1.5 GB file say, does it need to transfer the whole thing?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. where did i find that xbmc repo/binary at..
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  no.
<phirestalker> bucky, it's not a usb device problem it is just errors showing up in my auth.log, which I suspect is the reason that tomboy always has some error attaching to the panel at startup, among other small issues
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: so, it streams, so to speak
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  you see that with some dumb file managers under linux at times. :)  but  no it does not copy then play under most cases
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  it 'sends' :) and playas as it gets.
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  wife watches videos like that all the time on her windows box.
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  this way she can make playlists and other tricks with the file manager.
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: cool
<Dr_Willis> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step (interesting!)
<oldude67> phirestalker, what was you doing before you got these errors? or what has caused them?
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: so, you are saying I'll just setup samba and should be all good. I can set up cups for printer sharing later .. and most functionalities are there
<phirestalker> ok there is something wrong with my users and groups program, root isn't checked off in the root group
<bucky> phirestalker: could this be the problem?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/tomboy/+bug/345166
<phirestalker> bucky, oldude67, it seems that my problem is bigger than I thought?
 * tak11 is away: Eating a Banana, gtfo
<kr1t> hey yall
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  cups is allready intalled and im pretty sure it allready shares the printers by default
<phirestalker> bucky, oldude67, no groups have users checked off in them, although that can't really be true
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  cups and samba work together i think  to let windows box's print
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: I am using the desktop version, not the server one
<bazhang> !away > tak11
<ubottu> tak11, please see my private message
<bucky> phirestalker: i think i found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628909
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  it does NOT matter.
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  the desktop version can work as a server. :) and cups is used on the desktop also
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: sure, it's just that I was not sure cups was already installed
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: ok
<kr1t> Hey anybody here know much about getting MTP players to transfer with Amarok? Bit of a strange problem...never had before
<oldude67> phirestalker, have you tried adding yourself to some of the groups you need?
<bucky> phirestalker: Essentially, edit the tomboy menu item and get rid of the --search argument
<phirestalker> bucky, well it will start up just fine, it's just the panel applet doesn't want to work on startup, but if I add the applet again after startup it will work
<nsahoo> is there any advantage to freenas then? if you have more than a minimal hardware computer?
<mer_one> hi
<phirestalker> bucky, you mean for the applet on the panel? how do I do that?
<phirestalker> oldude67, well I'm not sure I want to do it graphically since it isn't showing accurate info, so what was the command again?
<dj9404> HOW TO I GET RID OF GNOME AND go on kde i DL the stuff how to i swich?
<mneptok> dj9404: start by turning off the <capslock>
<bastidrazor> !purekde | dj9404
<ubottu> dj9404: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<dj9404> My english is no great
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> installing stuff is easy.. getting it off.. can be harder..
<kr1t> My problem is that when I start to transfer files through Amarok (11 gB +) The status bar appears at the bottom of the window...but then abruptly disappears while sitting at 0%.
<oldude67> dj9404, try logging out switching to kde and then logging back in.
<kr1t> When I watch in Console...I see no glaring errors
<kr1t> granted that it scrolls past uber fast while it is sitting at 0% of the transfer bar
<GuidMorrow> you know what ...?
<GuidMorrow> screw this virtual console stuff, I'm thinking about stuffing this windows xp disc in the shredder
<phirestalker> bucky, nm I read the site you gave me I see what you meant, but that isn't what is happening for me
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, dont do that run a ribbon threw it and hang it on the xmas tree..:D
<GuidMorrow> =D
<Dr_Willis> stick the cd in the microwave.. toast for 4 min.. enjoy
<dsdeiz_> anyone able to get the acer multimediakeys functioning?
<GuidMorrow> not in the brand new microwave!
<kr1t> dont waste the microwave on the xp cd
<nickrud> be sure to put a paper towel on it to prevent splatters
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  the 'work' microwave at the office.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kr1t> :P
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  acer makes a lot of lpaotps/desktops/machines...
<bucky> phirestalker: what is the error in auth.log ?  google it?
<phirestalker> oh... so that's why the other building at works microwave doesn't work anymore :O
<Dr_Willis> phirestalker:  dident harm it at all. :)
<Dr_Willis> phirestalker:  had to do somthing with all those aol cd's
<kr1t> The CD looks really epic....but it really is harmful to the microwave
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: the laptop touchpads i think
<dj9404> help!
<nickrud> http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/05/06/fish-made-out-of-cds_xXTMM_23302.jpg < -- good use for xp disks, used to know artist that did this with those aol disks
<GuidMorrow> for one thing, I was hoping to install a SATA HDD and install windows 7 on that and dual boot
<oldude67> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GuidMorrow> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<phirestalker> Dr_Willis, I don't even get those anymore, I wonder if the news story a year or so ago about them filling the landfill made them stop sending so much
<Ben64> put a glass of water in with the cd
<Ben64> makes it safe for microwave
<dj9404> how to remove FOR 9.04 - I went to this link and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<kr1t> Problems with transferring files from ubuntu to MTP Device with Amarok. Status bar appears but then goes away...without transferring the files.
<phirestalker> Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.71" (uid=1000 pid=6049 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.985" (uid=0 pid=23670 comm="/USR/SBIN/CRON "))
<addchild314> g'nite guys. dont forget to sleep at some point (in accordance with local time zones)
<phirestalker> bucky, Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.71" (uid=1000 pid=6049 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.985" (uid=0 pid=23670 comm="/USR/SBIN/CRON "))
<phirestalker> bucky, that's the message
<GuidMorrow> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<dsdeiz_> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<GuidMorrow> !help xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help xchat
<phirestalker> bucky, I believe there were others, I will look through my logs again
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  i dual boot sata disks all the time..  gotta be carefull when using IDE and sata disks.
<kr1t> I am guessing nobody knows much about mtp/this problem :(
<GuidMorrow> how do I turn off chat logging in XChat
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  its in the menus  or right click on the channel tab perhaps?
<dsdeiz_> oh i forgot to mention that mplayer recognizes them but triggers the wrong commands
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, settings preferneces
<dsdeiz_> e.g. 'stop' sign forwards the movie
<oldude67> preferences even ugh
<bucky> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc15-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  there are the gnome settings to redefind what keys do what special functions. perhaps remap them
<Dr_Willis> system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: oh sorry. i'm not using gnome
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  Oh- the-Huge-manatee! :P
<oldude67> dsdeiz_, what are you using lol...:D
<GuidMorrow> I don't have "log conversations" checked
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  theres also ways to remap specific keys to  the proper XF86_WHATEVER events
<chriss8> Some help? Is there a way to completely rewrite everything on a netbook with ubuntu? I'm currently dualbooting ubuntu and XP, and I'd like it if I could start over and just have a brand new ubuntu.
<dsdeiz_> oldude67: me? just a window manager.. :(
<phirestalker> Dr_Willis, did you ever see that joke howto website for burning cds that included a toaster? lol
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  just format the ubuntu partitions when you reinstall ubuntu.
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: like xmodmap?
<arleslie> chriss8, just reformat the harddrive
<oldude67> chriss8, ya put the disk in and tell it to use the whole disk
<GuidMorrow> still, why is the last 1024 lines of chat loaded when xchat loads
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  yep - i had to play with that for an IBM keyboard i had.
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, hold on i remember seeing that.
<bucky> phirestalker: according to google you need to be a member of the powerdev group  ..I think http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=512936
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  history buffer? does it really matter? :) hit F1 check teh xcaht help docs?
<Dr_Willis> logging is different from a history/saved buffer perhaps?
<chriss8> Dr_Willis, arleslie, oldude67:Format the hard drive? So do I just plug in a ubuntu USB, boot from that and install?
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, its under logging just get rid of display scroll back
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: btw, xev also recognizes it but displays really weird outputs not like keyboard events
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  thats how i install ubuntu on my netbook.,
<bucky> phirestalker: here's another reference to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/359586
<arleslie> chriss8, yes thats correct
<chriss8> Also, an unrelated question, should I use the desktop edition, or the netbook edition? I like the layout and look of the desktop edition more, but I've heard you can modify the netbook edition to look like the desktop one. Which would you suggest? (I have an eee pc 1005HA netbook)
<gvsa123> i have a portable hd that i hook up to ubuntu via usb... it is possible to make this a shared folder so that i can access it via samba from windows right?
<apoleo12> heya... before i do some grub repair.. there's soemthing I wanna clarify something here. the grub according to the menu.lst is pointing at h2,4 but according to windows disk managment; linux is on the third drive on a first partition
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  i had to add some proper commands to  rc.local to get the xev keys seen/used right.. so i could remap them
<arleslie> chriss8, either one is perfectly fine, the desktop doesn't support usb install unless you get a thirdparty program to do that
<apoleo12> there's an image I snapshot of ity and wanna show one of youse...
<apoleo12> help?
<arleslie> chriss8, I would recommend the netbook remix, and you can make it look like the desktop
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  my script for my old IBM keyboard.
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit  /etc/setkeycodes.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f7faaf567
<chriss8> arleslie: Yeah, I've done it with unet bootin. Is there a guide you can link me to to make the netbook remix into the desktop theme?
<apoleo12> hey arleslie ;)
<bucky> phirestalker: wait a minute... how about this http://v2kblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/dbus-daemon-rejected-send-message.html
<arleslie> chriss8, to do the desktop theme, go to System > Administation and click switch to Desktop Version
<arleslie> apoleo12, hey
 * tak11 is back (gone 00:21:42)
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: er, too deep for me.. hehehe i'll just let these dang multimedia keys pass for now :D
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  i install the ubuntu-desktop package then use the settings tool to tell it to not use the UNR interface.
<bucky> chriss8: apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings  and  ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings
<chriss8> arleslie: Oh. That wa ssimple. Thanks.
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, he doesn't have to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  took me some time. Most of that file is comments. i had to figure out what keys were what.. and remap them to the right XF86xxxxxxxx
<bucky> chriss8: and netbook-launcher too
<Dr_Willis> if not using  the UNR. i found things lacking  without ubuntu-desktop :)
<phirestalker> bucky, that bug report on launchpad seems to have the exact error message so there is that issue most likely
<bucky> phirestalker: looks like it
<apoleo12> arleslie: before i do some grub repair.. there's soemthing I wanna clarify something here. the grub according to the menu.lst is pointing at h2,4 but according to windows disk managment; linux is on the third drive on a first partition
<phirestalker> bucky, I'll keep an eye on the bug report
<Dr_Willis> the UNR is neat in ways.. and VERy annoying in others.
<kavurt> chriss8, there's a button under preferences, "switch desktop mode" just use that
<apoleo12> I dont expect ya to remember my plm.. but does that refresh it?
<chriss8> Okay, I'm confused. Should I get the netbook edition, or the desktop one? Or is there no real difference, and it's just a matter of preference?
<bucky> phirestalker: try the fix.. back up the file like in the example and edit it
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  what is your netbook? i use the netbook edition on my AAO
<arleslie> apoleo12, then where it says hd (0,1) it should be hd (3,1)
<chriss8> Dr_Willis: eee pc 1005HA
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  check the forums for how well the EEE stuff is supported  there are some EEE specific  ubuntu variants also
<GuidMorrow> cannot execute: " its under logging just get rid of display scroll back"
<arleslie> apoleo12, I remember it
<arleslie> !dualboot | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<apoleo12> arleslie: im gomnna go in to liveCD to do ggrub editing after i finish reading the links I got from you
<arleslie> apoleo12, ^^ theres the links you need
 * GuidMorrow . o O Syntax error
<apoleo12> mine isn't a mac..
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, how did you break irc? lmao
<stager> whats a good distro for clustering web servers?
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: can you take a quick peak on a xev output? :S
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  most of mine just showed unknown keycode use.. whatever.. to set it...
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  but i can try :P
<apoleo12> arleslie: tho it's strange that windows disk management tells me differently... which it should be hd2,0 but not hd2,4
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<arleslie> apoleo12, x86/AMD64 is the link you wanted
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m79c58ad5
<arleslie> apoleo12, what does Windows Disk Management say
<dsdeiz_> for now i only know how to set buttons :(
<apoleo12> how can I show you? I have it snap shot...
<GuidMorrow> does ubuntu support raid functions or nfs
<dsdeiz_> btw, on keyboards i use keysym.. but on these buttons i can't seem to find them
<snd_> hey woulda nyone kno how I would access a usb drive plugged into my ubuntu box on a virtualbox of vista?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  means very little to me.. I had keys thet the kernel dident even recognize. so my issue wa a bit different.
<snd_> like in VIsta's cd cmd
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz_:  i followed the rather old guide at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<dsdeiz_> Dr_Willis: oh ok.. got it. will read it now
<Dr_Willis> snd_:  virtualbox fromt he repos can Not access real 'usb' drives.. the version from the virtualbox homepage CAN if you configure it to do so.
<Dr_Willis> snd_:  if you set it all up right.. it will show up as if it was plugged into a normal windows machine. (ie: have a g: letter)
<Jimmy> Hey im trying to use a live cd but when Ubuntu 9.04 boots i can't use my keyboard or mouse. Any help please?
<chriss8> Is the "aternat
<Dr_Willis> snd_:  alterantively - You can set up a 'share' on the usb drive and let windows in vb. access it as a 'share/network neighborhood place'
<GuidMorrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chriss8> Is the "alternate" torrent from www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors the netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> snd_:  or a 3rd way. virtualbox can have its own special virtualbox share. that windows can access IF you install the virtualbox guest addations.
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  no.. theres a UNR edition thats a .img file.
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  img - you copy it properly to a flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> chriss8:  alt edition = alternative text type installer.
<GuidMorrow> why is the application "preferences" menu always under the "edit" menu?
<chriss8> Dr_Willis: Ooh, okay. Thanks.
<GuidMorrow> looks like we're not in Kansas anymore
<Jimmy> My keyboard and mouse don't work when i load ubuntu 9.04. Any help?
<DPic> why is the "Add" button greyed out under the VPN tab of the connection manager?
<DPic> i'm trying to connect using my new IPREDator account =]
<GuidMorrow> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DPic> thanks
<googeek> jimmy: what kind are they?
<Jimmy> logitech wired mx310 mouse
<Jimmy> and some acer keyboard
<Jimmy> both usb
<bucky> GuidMorrow: you mean the  application "preferences" menu always under the "edit" menu in FireFox
<GuidMorrow> usually the option falls under the "tools" menu
<Jimmy> they work fine under vista and install menu of ubuntu
<googeek> Jimmy: weird. Mines a logitech wireless, and it works
<oldude67> Jimmy, run lsusb and see if it is loaded.
<GuidMorrow> I have a logitech wireless desktop EX100
<Jimmy> run lsusb in installer? or ubuntu itself?
<GuidMorrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GuidMorrow> ?
<GuidMorrow> ubottu they meant usb keyboard/mice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oldude67> jimmy ugh guess you cant do that if the keyboard isnt working..lmao
<Jimmy> yeah so am i stuck with vista?
<bucky> jimmy did you recompile your own kernel or something?
<GuidMorrow> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<GuidMorrow> :(
<Jimmy> idk how to do that? is that under install options
<oldude67> Jimmy, but keyboard and mouse worked to load ubuntu?
<GuidMorrow> is this upon installing ubuntu or loading the live CD
<googeek> jimmy: Do you have a port keyboard and mouse to try?
<googeek> jimmy: I don't know much about ubuntu just yet, but I'm guessing you're missing something you need, A port would most likely work for sure
<Jimmy> yeah it let me select "instal ubuntu without changing harddrive....sumthing"
<kelly_> hey how do i install bogfilter
<Jimmy> then it stops when loading ubuntu
<googeek> Does anyone know why my visual effects wont enable, even though nvidia seems to be working other than that?
<GuidMorrow> there is a little known setting in BIOS called "Legacy USB support" ... if you can get in there and turn it on you might be able to use your setup
<Jimmy> k ill try that.
<Jimmy> thanks
<GuidMorrow> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<error404notfound> can i force programs to open in a certain workspace? like evolution in 2nd workspace and thunderbird in first
 * GuidMorrow . o O wait ... does he know what key to get into bios with
<oldude67> GuidMorrow, dont matter hes gone..lol
<nightingale> hello
<oldude67> halo
<spO> how do i force someone out, ie reduce their shells to nothing, ie how do i get them out of my system, ie how do i log them out?
<GuidMorrow> !hi | nightingale
<ubottu> nightingale: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nightingale> thx
<spO> how do i force log another user out?
<kelly_> hey i am trying to install bogfilter i have tried apt-get install bogfilter
<GuidMorrow> !bogfilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogfilter
 * donkehofdarkness slaps macd_ 
<GuidMorrow> what is that?
 * GuidMorrow pounds ubottu with a giant fist
<arleslie> !find bogfilter | kelly_
<ClayG> how do I access my trashcan from x?
<ubottu> kelly_: Package/file bogfilter does not exist in jaunty
<SealedWithAKiss> Strange question, would a standard inkjet orl laser printer print onto toilet paper? I don't have a printer so can't test this to find out!
<arleslie> GuidMorrow, to find package information use !find <package name>
<arleslie> !offtopic SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  i hope you got some good quality T.P. :) cheap stuff..i doubt it...
<GuidMorrow> kelly_: That package might be used in another Linux distro
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  and the ink will proberly print all fuzzy
<arleslie> !ot | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spO> does apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop  remove all DESKTOP and all its apps?  I want to remove desktop and all its apps
<SealedWithAKiss> arleslie, such a fun sponge.
<obx> Why does it take so long to resize a hd ugh.
<Dr_Willis> spO:  no. thats a 'meta package' removing that package will in fact.. remove.. not much of anything
<donkehofdarkness> pretty sure it does
<arleslie> SealedWithAKiss, I just follow rules
<donkehofdarkness> =/
<obx> is it easier partioning while installing, or doing it before you install?
<Dr_Willis> obx:  windows  can resize ntfs MUCH faster then the linux tools do.
<SealedWithAKiss> arleslie, follow them or enforce them?
<arleslie> SealedWithAKiss, well both
<Dr_Willis> obx:  like 4x+ faster.
<obx> but how do you resize in windows if the hd is being used D:
<Dr_Willis> obx:  no idea how it works.. but it did for me :)
<Dr_Willis> obx:  black magic?
<obx> i figured voodoo had a part of it
<SealedWithAKiss> arleslie, relax. Sounds as though you need somebody to go OT in here once in a while to mix things up. Unless your aware of a toilet paper printing channel?
<spO> how can i remove all of desktop related things in ubuntu?
<thelostfaith> Is there the possibility of having different backgrounds for each panel?
<bazhang> SealedWithAKiss, take chat elsewhere
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, Windows uses DOS to format, if you want to do a full format it takes forever but it does quick formats 4x faster. I would recommend on using the ubuntu formater or gParted
<Dr_Willis> arleslie:  he asked about resuzing.
<obx> I'm using parted to resize
<obx> but it sure is taking a long time :(
<arleslie> obx, gParted usally doesn't take more then 10 mintues to resize
<Dr_Willis> obx:  yes.. gparted reszing is a lot slower then booting to windows and lettting windows resize it.
<obx> yeah this has been going on for 13 >>
<Dr_Willis> obx:  you are resizing a ntfs right?
<obx> hmm
<obx> yeah
<thelostfaith> It took me about 10 minutes to partition 1tb
<donkehofdarkness> it's usually better to delete ntfs
<obx> am i doing it wrong D:?
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, well then idk why gParted is so quick on my machine, it only took 30 minutes to create and format 3 partitions and then setting the flags
<Dr_Willis> arleslie:  create/formating is not the same as 'resizing' a partition and keeping the existing data
<insigne> oi
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, I've resized partitions also and it took less then 3 minutes
<obx> my computer is just a big dumb?
<insigne> 1111
<Dr_Willis> arleslie:  go try resizing a 1tb partition thats 90% full... and  take a nap.
<Gnea> arleslie: have your ead this? http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<psi-jack> Great!
<psi-jack> Ubuntu 8.04 kernel panicked, AGAIN, on installation.
<Dr_Willis> its also a good idea to defrag befor resizing.
<spO>  how do i (force) log someone out  ?  besides just killing their shell
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, well I usally do only resize 10% full partitions, so thats probly why
<GuidMorrow> which one of these work best for burning an ISO to a CD, again?
<Gnea> psi-jack: what kind of system is it?
<Dr_Willis> arleslie:  :) yes..  it would resize one thats 0% full even faster i bet!
<Gnea> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ivoz> how do i go about trying to make an eclipse 3.5 package for ubuntu to use?
<Gnea> !burn | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<psi-jack> Gnea: Pentium 4 2.8 HT, 4gb DDR1 400Mhz, 6 HDD's, DVD, DVD-RW, etc.
<Gnea> psi-jack: must be something weird with your hardware configuration. have you tried 8.10 or 9.04?
<psi-jack> It's kernel panicking on XFS of all things.
<donkehofdarkness> LOL
<psi-jack> Gnea: Not yet, no. I wanted to use 8.04 specifically.
<arleslie> sp0, pkill -KILL -u “username”
<Gnea> psi-jack: try changing the bootline to include this:  pci=routeirq
<psi-jack> Gnea: Gotcha, will do.
<collinm140> i dont have volume control what do i do?
<CaptainCrook> anyone having nessus taking a long long time to log in?
<Gnea> collinm140: how do you know you don't have volume control?
<collinm140> it went away
<obx> yeah that's right i probably should have defragged
<collinm140> Gnea: i tihnk i messed up some stuff screwing around in alsamixer
<obx> would it just be easier doing this WHILE i'm installing? cause this is a bit of a bother
<chanklor> anyone knows how to extract mp3 from an Audio CD?
<collinm140> Gnea:can i just revert that to original settings?
<arleslie> !rip | chanklor
<psi-jack> chanklor: They're not on the CD as MP3 so you can't extract mp3's from an Audio CD
<ubottu> chanklor: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Dr_Willis> chanklor:  you 'rip' reencode to mp3 format..
<Gnea> collinm140: there's no volume control selector on the top panel?
<collinm140> Gnea: none at all
<GuidMorrow> ubottu: #ubuntu-bots has errors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chanklor> thanks
<Gnea> collinm140: so it just disappeared?
<collinm140> Gnea:in its entireity
<bazhang> collinm140, right click add to panel
<Gnea> collinm140: then just right-click on the top panel, go to "add to panel" and select the volume control
<collinm140> Gnea: yes tried it it doesnt work
<Gnea> collinm140: define "doesnt work" in detail, please
<thelostfaith> If I've accessed a usb drive from my desktop and I want to transfer the files over to another usb drive and its telling me I don't have permissions, how can I go about setting them?
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  what filesystem is on the drives?
<thelostfaith> One is fat, other is ext3
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  for ext3 you MUST set proper permissions/ownership with chmode  and chown
<thelostfaith> duh
 * thelostfaith facepalms
<collinm140> Gnea: when i click add under volume control (depracated) nothing happens at all, and when i go into system -> preferences -> sound it says waiting for sound system to respond
<collinm140> and nothing happens
<Gnea> collinm140: and the same thing happens when you reboot?
<collinm140> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> collinm140: any results from the following command in a terminal?  cat /proc/asound/cards
<collinm140> Gnea: no such directory
<Gnea> collinm140: okay, are you familiar with pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  :) at least you were not trying to chown/chmod files on a ntfs filesystem. :)
<collinm140> Gnea: no
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  and i see this question asked about once a day in here. :) in some form or another.
<thelostfaith> I know enough about file systems, been developing over them for years.
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  ok. :)
<thelostfaith> Just finally got around to actually full-timing a linux system
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  you just overlooked it.. heh.
<Gnea> collinm140: I suggest installing pastebinit before we continue
<collinm140> Gnea: one minute
<thelostfaith> I'm so used to all my drives being of some windows format
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  if you move that usb drive to another linux box.. the ownerships may be wrong also.
<Gnea> collinm140: sure thing
<thelostfaith> Well, I have to lock my stuff up daily, so I'm sure I'll have to chmod them daily tbh
<obx> aurgh this is still going :(
 * GuidMorrow . o O Cannot get an accurate ping reading. Worst: 61.7s
<collinm140> Gnea: i have the url pulled up
<Gnea> GuidMorrow: tried tracepath?
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  if you are plugging it into the same machine every day.. proberly not.
<Gnea> collinm140: okay. could you please pastebin the output of the following commands:  lspci  and  dmesg
<thelostfaith> Dr_Willis, I'm really hoping on that
<arleslie> obx, I recommend taking a nap then
<thelostfaith> But I've ran into some bogus issues lately with this laptop and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  unless the admins some how reorder teh uid's  for the users.
<obx> i'd rather not wipe out ntfs this time :(
<GuidMorrow> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<arleslie> obx, I ment you take a nap not your computer
<thelostfaith> Nah, I'm the admin
<obx> haha
<starimpact> the wirless of ubuntu9.04 has problem
<collinm140> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253941/
<Gnea> starimpact: have you filed a bug?
<GuidMorrow> WTH BAD LAG!
<starimpact> not yet
<collinm140> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253941/
<spO> how do i kill a shell based on its pts ptty or terminal name , ie, i have multiple people with the sam euser name logged in and i want to kill the shell of only one of htem
<GuidMorrow> at this point FreeNode would have kicked me away after three minutes of lag
<starimpact> the wirless is not steable, sometime can work ,sometime can not
<chanklor> does anyone knows an alternative for Sound Juicer?
<GuidMorrow> can you do ssh over wireless
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  yes.
<Gnea> collinm140: it looks like you put the system to sleep
<collinm140> Gnea: ?
<collinm140> im very new to linux
<Gnea> collinm140: you have a dell Inspiron 9300
<collinm140> Gnea: yes
<xiphos> its kinda funny, you never hear anyone say, I am very experienced in Linux
<GuidMorrow> like ssh to another computer hooked with a wireless dongle
<xiphos> or I have been using this forever
<collinm140> Xiphos haha
<GuidMorrow> because I was wanting to setup a NFS on that one machine
<collinm140> ive heard linux guru
<GuidMorrow> samba perhaps
<Dr_Willis> xiphos:  been using it for.. Hmm... 12+years...
<Morik> Hello. I am having troubles with DVD play in Totem. It gives me the error Could not open location. You might not have permission to open this file.
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  you can do SSH or any other sort of networking over wireless that you do over wired..normally
<Gnea> collinm140: okay. the dmesg command outputs the kernel messages. it basically tells you what's up with your system. one thing it pointed out was that you put the system to sleep and then woke it back up. it's possible that your sound did not recover.
<kiran_> WIRED
<collinm140> Gnea: sp how can i reset it?
<arleslie> xiphos, thats because the experienced ones don't have problems
<kiran_> how to install kde
<Gnea> collinm140: do a standard reboot of the system and don't put it to sleep
<Dr_Willis> the experienced ones.. know where to go read  to learn to fix their problems. :)
<arleslie> !find kde | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: Found: akonadi-kde, desktop-effects-kde, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gdebi-kde, gettext-kde (and 597 others)
<bazhang> kiran_, the package kubuntu-desktop
<collinm140> Gnea and oh yes i did get a message wen turning it on after putting it to sleep that there was a serious kernel error
<GuidMorrow> problem is, will my router let me ssh to another computer...?
<kiran_> ya
<xiphos> =)
<bazhang> kiran_, install that package
<arleslie> Dr_Willis, that to
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  its your router.. check its docs..
<GuidMorrow> linksys wrt150n
<OsoPolaroid> hello people
<kiran_> i wanna install compliz themes i am sucked please sugget me
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  most can do ssh port forwarding..
<kiran_> how to install
<Gnea> collinm140: yeah. a lot of hardare had to be re-initialised. it looks like the audio subsystem was not.
<GuidMorrow> !compliz | kiran_
<nate__> hey everyone...i just installed ubuntu on 500gb ide drive and am getting the grub error 17...i can find a for sure answer on google on how to resolve it.  I need basically fix my MBR right?  Anybody care to help a noob get it fixed? :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compliz
<kiran_> hello bazhang
<Morik> Hello. I am having troubles with DVD play in Totem. It gives me the error "Could not open location. You might not have permission to open this file. "
<kiran_> ya compiz
<nate__> *i cant find
<GuidMorrow> !compiz | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> nate__:  a linux only system?
<bazhang> kiran_, you want kubuntu or compiz?
<nate__> no i got vista 64 on a separte hdd
<kiran_> both of them
<dsdeiz_> how to get the source of a package?
<dsdeiz_> using apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<GuidMorrow> does your gfx card support compiz?
<bazhang> kiran_, kubuntu has its own 3D compositing you know?
<Gnea> dsdeiz_: use apt-get source <packagename>
<nate__> i booted into knoppix if you need me to tell you my settings
<xiphos> haha nice
<bazhang> xiphos, ??
<kiran_> no iam new to  linux
<pblchai> kernel 2.6.28-11 its better than 28-14.47?
<xiphos> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Gnea> pblchai: 28-14.47 is not a kernel version.
<kiran_> guidmorrow my graphics card support compliz
<GuidMorrow> card?
<collinm140> Gnea: i just did a proper reboot and still nothing
<kiran_> inbuilt 268 mb
<pblchai> 2.6.28-14.47
<Gnea> collinm140: nothing in /proc/asound/cards?
<Gnea> pblchai: never seen it. got 2.6.28-15 here
<collinm140> gnea: no such file or directory
<Morik> Hello. I am having troubles with DVD play in Totem. It gives me the error Could not open location. You might not have permission to open this file.
<Gnea> collinm140: try this:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<kiran_> anyone answer me
<kiran_> please
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GuidMorrow> kiran_: Unknown card. Compiz usually works on most modern ATI/AMD or nVIDIA graphics cards
<bazhang> kiran_, answer what
<Gnea> kiran_: who makes inbuilt?
<pblchai> i got 2.6.28-11 but the update manager now are downloading the .14.47
<kiran_> intel
<pblchai> i use x86_64
<Gnea> pblchai: what version of ubuntu?
<pblchai> jaunty
<GuidMorrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bazhang> 2.6.28.14.19 pblchai you must be mistaken
<Ivoz> Hi, after enabling both my monitors to be X-Screens and xinerama, visual effects now says I need the 'composite' extension to get 3d effects.. anyone know what's going on? I'm running ubuntu 9.04 with a 9600GT and nvidia drivers
<Gnea> pblchai: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pblchai> yes
<collinm140> Gnea: still nothing
<Gnea> collinm140: okay, how about this one:  sudo alsa force-reload
<pblchai> http://pastebin.ca/1531161
<pblchai> correct?
<Gnea> pblchai: yup..
<obx> oh wow, it's finally doing it. 49 minutes eta :/
<pblchai> later than reboot, the auto eth0, is not available
<pblchai> i dont know why
<collinm140> Gnea: should i reboot?
<pblchai> I know use better hardy heron than jaunty jacklope
<Gnea> collinm140: no, once was enough
<GuidMorrow> kiran_ logged off before receiving their answer
<collinm140> Gnea well still nothing is happening
<fbn> Hi, to what package in Launchpad should I report a bug related to USB/kernel ?
<Morik> Hello. I am having troubles with DVD play in Totem. It gives me the error "Could not open location. You might not have permission to open this file. "
<GuidMorrow> what the heck exactly is a jackalope
<collinm140> australian thing
<collinm140> i remember one of my conselours from australia talking about one
<collinm140> i tihng its related to an antelope
<collinm140> and a jackrabbit
<apoloeo12> I've got a problem... Im in liveCD trying to repair grub error 15 by typing root (hdx,x) then setup (hdX) then I get an error saying Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<vassler> Any way to rip a dvd movie and copy the movie onto your harddrive?
<Morik> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope
<apoloeo12> Help... feels like Im not even half way
<GuidMorrow> !
<GuidMorrow> !copyright
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyright
<collinm140> Guid Morrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope
<bazhang> GuidMorrow, please /msg ubottu
<bazhang> collinm140, please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<apoloeo12> uhm that may not make sense...
<Dr_Willis> Jackalope = fictious animal = a rabbit with 'horns'
<collinm140> sorry
<Dr_Willis> :)
<collinm140> Gnea: still nothing
<Gnea> collinm140: taking a look around ubuntuforums.org
<collinm140> Gnea: iv done almost everything there
<fudoreaper> upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 using 'do-release-upgrade' is failing without displaying an error, but just after "Calculating the changes". any ideas what's wrong?
<collinm140> Gnea but am not sure wat type of sound card i have
<collinm140> Gnea : so cant advance much further
<OsoPolaroid> hello people, could someone help this newbie (that is, me)  in a Linux audio issue, please?
 * apoloeo12 needs GRUB help
<collinm140> OSOPOLAND: you two?
<arleslie> !audio | OsoPolaroid
<ubottu> OsoPolaroid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> collinm140: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nate__> hey everyone...i just installed ubuntu on 500gb ide drive and am getting the grub error 17...i cant find a for sure answer on google on how to resolve it.  I need basically fix my MBR right?  Anybody care to help a noob get it fixed? :)
<xiphos> I have a related question, using ALSA actually. Do you knwo where I can find this package? flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<OsoPolaroid> Collinm, yes I have a bit of problems with my soundcard in linux
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | nate__
<ubottu> nate__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arleslie> !audio | OsoPolaroid, Gnea, collinm140
<ubottu> OsoPolaroid, Gnea, collinm140: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> collinm140: this page seems to hit exactly what you're dealing with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773221
<OsoPolaroid> Ubottu, I have tried all the help available in the web related my problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apoloeo12> Dr_Willis: wudn't  you like know about the grub error I have right now?
<Deftone07> I need help....got a new laptop and can't find the drivers for my wireless. can someone help me out pleez
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  :) if i say no.. is that making me a badddd boy?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  grub is the kindof thing i spent  a few hrs reading about, reading the grub docs and experiment/learning about...
<apoloeo12> Yeess!!! if I say that you suck.. would you hate me?
<arleslie> Deftone07, what is the wireless device?
<Deftone07> Intel pro wireless
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  #1 thing people overloook is that grub counts fro 0, and  linux starts counting from 1
<apoloeo12> yeah ya not the only one despite that Im more newer than you are haha
<arleslie> !wireless | Deftone07
<ubottu> Deftone07: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  #2 thing is that the hd# can change depending onwhat drive you are booting.
<apoloeo12> Dr_Will: I already understood that... tricky at first untill it come to my sense ;)
<Deftone07> i know how to install it and stuff...just not sure what driver is the correct one
<biovore> Deftone07: most of the intell wireless devices work off the bat..  you probably have one of the new ones..
<Schmitty> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<apoloeo12> Dr_Willis: the hd# changes when booting??
<OsoPolaroid> all I need is an experienced Linux user to explain how to use a "patch" (more likely some amount of code) which I found in a forum to solve my audio problem
<arleslie> Deftone07, if ubuntu didn't install a default one, I suggest using madWifi
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  if you have a exteranl usb drive and tell bios to boot from it.. it becomes 'hd0' the internal drives would then be hd1 and so on...
<Deftone07> I have an HP Pavillion dv4-1435dx
<apoloeo12> Ohh i see
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  ifyou booted from interlan drive.. the exteranl usb one would be hd1 (or higher)
<apoloeo12> no no dont think that the plm I have
<pimped92> Where do i get kernel modules for sound?
<iandayen> I have a wireless question with the newest Ubuntu, I installed Ubuntu, and before updating, I was able to use wireless with the madwifi driver, but once I updated, my wifi doesn't work
<biovore> Deftone07: if you open a shell and type "sudo lspci"  does it say anything there about the wireless device..
<apoloeo12> Type of the volume is dyamic in windows and would that not be affected?
<Schmitty> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<iandayen> how do I open a shell
<Deftone07> crap i'll have to check when i get back on ubuntu...i had to get back on crappy vista to find out the driver
<Schmitty> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> iandayen:  gnome-terminal iconis one way
<bazhang> Schmitty, /msg ubottu
<pimped92> where can i get kernel modules for sound?
<shivraj> haha ubottu
<fudoreaper> pimped92: kernel modules usually come with ubuntu
<Schmitty> bazhang: that was for iandayen ; wouldn't do much good if I was the only one to see the responce
<arleslie> Schmitty, not everyone needs that
<bazhang> !bot > Schmitty
<ubottu> Schmitty, please see my private message
<iandayen> I see ethernet controller, but no wireless
<Deftone07> although everest ultimate tells me Broadcom 802.11bg
<arleslie> iandayen, are you sure your wireless device is turned on?
<shivraj> wow this ubuntu is pretty nice
<iandayen> yes
<iandayen> first thing I checked
<shivraj> whats the name of this latest release ?
<Deftone07> what's the new ubuntu?
<karex> HI, is there an application to gain or normalize audio (ogg, mp3, ...) volume?
<maco> shivraj: 9.04 was codenamed "Jaunty Jackalope" during development
<pblchai> jaunty jacklope, actual
<gst-kaps> how do i restore my grub, /boot/grub/stage1 file is not there ?
<arleslie> well the new one is going to be 9.10 and I forgot whats its called
<maco> pblchai: hmm? if youre correcting my spelling, there are definitely 2 a's in the english word "jackalope"
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  you sure you are looking in the right place? How did you boot that system without that files being there?
<shivraj> haha, well I usually use Debian but after grub failed and the kernel wasnt working ... I decided to try this ubuntu cd I had laying around
<iandayen> it worked great until i downloaded, installed updates and then restarteed computer, after that, no connection
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:I am on live cd
<savanny1976u> gst-Kaps, use live Cd
<arleslie> !fixgrub | gst-kaps
<ubottu> gst-kaps: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thelostfaith> If I have an empty drive and gparted is registering it at ~950g, yet when I click on the drive via nautilus and it says 850g, whats the issue?
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  be sure you are not looking on the '/boot/ thats on the live cd.. but the  'boot/grub' thats where you mounted theinstalled system
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pblchai> you are correcting my spelling i dont doing anything i go spanish english sucks!
<karex> HI, is there an application to gain or normalize audio (ogg, mp3, ...) volume?
<arleslie> !audio | karex
<ubottu> karex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maco> pblchai: oh ok. the "actual" i thought meant you were trying to correct me. sorry.
<innomen> Can anyone recommend a novel/book creation solution? i have a bunch of chapters and i dont know what order to put them in, i would like to be able to manage them in some way, any gpl ideas?
<arleslie> karex, whoops sorry
<pblchai> no problem thank you
<maco> innomen: typesetting or brainstorming?
<pblchai> now i know how to write jaunty jackAlope
<pblchai> :P
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  tex/latex is designed for  typesetting.. if thas what you want.
<arleslie> karex, ubuntu has a built in audio mixer, right click on the volume icon at the top next to the clock and click "Open Volume Control"
<pblchai> the next is Karmic Koala 9.10 in october 2009
<Dr_Willis> Laughing Lamma
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pblchai> empathy will replace pidgin?
<karex> arleslie: i mean such a small audio editor :)
<thelostfaith> If a drive is set to 777, whys it telling me its read-only?
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  the directorys on the drive can have other permissions
<acro-asarva_> don't you mean 666?
<arleslie> !find audacity | karex
<ubottu> karex: Found: audacity, audacity-data, audacity-dbg
<Gnea> thelostfaith: sub-directories won't be the same
<bazhang> pblchai, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<thelostfaith> I set -R
<iandayen> ok after enabling the alternate aetheros driver in hardware tab, in terminal doing sudo lspci I see Atheros Comminications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  when in doubt double check the permissions
<Gnea> acro-asarva_: 666 is for files, 777 for directories & executables
<iandayen> but I still can not connect to any network wirelessly
<karex> arleslie: is there a smaller/easier application than audacity?
<arleslie> karex, ubottu is really letting me down today, you can use Audacity, due "sudo apt-get install audacity" in a terminal
<maco> !info normalize-audio | karex
<ubottu> karex: normalize-audio (source: normalize-audio): adjusts the volume of WAV, MP3 and OGG files to a standard volume level. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.7-2 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 200 kB
<maco> arleslie: karex is asking for something lighterweight than audacity
<pblchai> ok
<apoloeo12> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition <--- how do I get grub to recognize the mounted drive??? if it isnt already
<iandayen> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  mount it some where?
<thelostfaith> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<thelostfaith> It still says that
<thelostfaith> wtf
<apoloeo12> dr_willis it seemed mounted.... even i clicked on the drive...
<thelostfaith> Thats weird
<Dr_Willis> thelostfaith:  is it ntfs or what filesystem?
<Gnea> thelostfaith: as user or sudo?
<arleslie> thelostfaith, what file system is /media/disk
<karex> arleslie: ok, i'll try normalize-audio before asking (if it's needed). thank u
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  perhaps grub is looking somewhere else for it.
<thelostfaith> fat32 -> ext3 is what I'm transferring to->from
<acro-asarva_> sudo aptitude wipe & sudo wipe -r /?
<thelostfaith> I used sudo
<apoloeo12> why? not after i typed setup (hd1)
<savanny1976u> apoloeo12, how many hard drive do you have?
<thelostfaith> /say /media/disk ext3
<apoloeo12> still wouldnt work if zI type hd0 even
<apoloeo12> three harddrives
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:    that tells grub to install teh boot foles onto hd1, it still looks in /boot/ for the files.. if you dont have /boot/properfiles  then it cant copy them over.
<Seventoes> I installed the NVidia drivers from the hardware manager, and when i rebooted i have my desktop tiled 6 times on my screen and a teeeeny resolutoin :(
<arleslie> thelostfaith, ubuntu should auto mount a fat32 filesystem, and fat32 is read and writeble in linux, you shouldn't have to transform it to ext3
<Seventoes> GeForce GT 130M 1gb
<iandayen> anyone familiar with wireless problems that could help?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12: also if this is from a live cd. theres 1 or 2 commands you normally do befor   you try to install grub.
<savanny1976u> Your problem is Cylinders, were are trying to RESTORE  MBR?
<eraggo> hah! never been so easy to install mobile internet connection before 9.04 :)
<thelostfaith> I'm trying to transfer files from a fat32 external to an ext3 external
<thelostfaith> The external is giving me that error
<mralexandro> i have trouble editing the menus in ubuntu
<apoloeo12> man what did I miss?
<arleslie> thelostfaith, which external
<thelostfaith> The /media/disk (ext3) gives me that error
<karex> arleslie: is there GUI for normalize-audio?
<apoloeo12> I acciently closed chatroom when i was typing
<mralexandro> i want to make another main menu, like the aplication and places and system menu
<thelostfaith> Even after chmod -R 777
<fudoreaper> thelostfaith: you may need to remount it
<arleslie> karex, I don't know I don't use normalize-audio
<apoloeo12> Dr_Willis: care to repeat what u said pleasse?
<arleslie> apoloeo12, Dr_Willis> apoloeo12: also if this is from a live cd. theres 1 or 2 commands you normally do befor   you try to install grub.
<dennizjov> I got a problem with my soundcard in Ubuntu, it works now when i used pulseaudio instead but i need to do it everytime i restart ubuntu... And i dont have: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<pblchai> i want to prepare the test LPIC-1, and later ubuntu certification but here in Argentina i dont know anyone who offer the test or help me learning
<dennizjov> How do i fix System -> Preferences -> Sound ? I dont have it on my menu
<Seventoes> and the NVidia config tool doesn't let me pick a resolution above 640x480
<arleslie> !audio | dennizjov
<ubottu> dennizjov: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<savanny1976u> Grub can not see your 3 drives
<apoloeo12> Dr_W: what would that be?
<apoloeo12> Dr_Willis: what would that be?
<oneeighttwo> girloves
<dennizjov> arleslie: I have followed that guide, alsa doesnt found my soundcard but pulseaudio do, now i want to change the default sound to pulseaudio from the WIKI guide... but i dont have System -> Preferences -> Sound in menu
<dennizjov> thats the big problem
<apoloeo12> savanny: what? what do you mean?
<arleslie> dennizjov, what verison of ubuntu are you running
<apoloeo12> I hate this not having a nick comp
<dennizjov> arleslie: 9.04
<arleslie> dennizjov, what flavor?
<dennizjov> arleslie: xubuntu
<arleslie> !xubuntu | dennizjov
<ubottu> dennizjov: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<arleslie> dennizjov, nvm, ubottu isn't helping me out here
<mralexandro> how can i create another main menu like the "aplications" "places" "system" ones already on the ubuntu distro, i tried editing menu, but could not add anoter "main" menu
<arleslie> dennizjov, let me find the channel for xubuntu
<savanny1976u> Where are you trying to install Grub? master drive,2nd or 3rd?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  reading up on the '!fixgrub' urls they mention a command similer to...
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<arleslie> dennizjov, join #xubuntu and they'll tell you where to go
<Dr_Willis>   the root-directory is the proper path to where your system is mounted to.
<dennizjov> arleslie: thanks
<apoloeo12> savanny: d0 is nothing, d2 is XP and D3 is linux
<bucky> mralexandro: right click on the panel and click on Add to Panel and scroll down to Main Menu
<apoloeo12> dr_willis: ok... trying now
<nacuwin> salam
<savanny1976u> apoloeolo12, Here is a link that explain your problem:   http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg06518.html
<thelostfaith> I remounted the drive, its still giving me that error
<apoloeo12> savanny: correction; d0 is nothing, d1 is XP and D2 is linux
<apoloeo12> savanny hold on checking...
<mralexandro> bucky: that will just add the same menu as already there. i want my own one
<linuxninja> I'm using the firefox 3 binary
<linuxninja> it says I don't have java
<linuxninja> how do I install java on firefox 3
<savanny1976u> is d0, the master?
<arleslie> linuxninja, go to java.com and download a linux verison
<maco> linuxninja: install icedtea6-plugin
<gOLdenHaWK3D> linuxninja: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bazhang> arleslie, err no, get from repos
<maco> linuxninja: openjdk-6-jre is a runtime environment
<Dr_Willis> 'firefox 3 binary' ? how did you install firefox?
<linuxninja> okay
<linuxninja> Thanks All
<apoloeo12> savanny: msg me your  meuila and Ill send it to you?
<arleslie> bazhang, I don't know the package name
<apoloeo12> *email
<Dr_Willis> the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package installs java and flash and more
<savanny1976u> Go to the boot menu and boot from different drive
<thelostfaith> Ahh, fixed
<thelostfaith> :)
<bazhang> arleslie, ubuntu-restricted-extras or !java > nick will do it
<bucky> mralexandro: how about a drawer?
<arleslie> !java | linuxninja
<ubottu> linuxninja: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<arleslie> bazhang, thanks
<mralexandro> bucky: thats nice:D
<mralexandro> bucky: can i just add any aplication in that one?
<rakwerfen> ciao
<rakwerfen> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<apoloeo12> savanny: I take that as a no?
<inhotteb> helo
<inhotteb> Привет
<inhotteb> У меня вопрос.
<inhotteb> Может кто ответить?)
<Dr_Willis>  !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apoloeo12> Dr_willis: anyway, the command you just gave me.. will that put it on the first harddrive??? whereas no OS resides on the first one? Others are on second and third?
<inhotteb> i can and an english )
<Ky|e> When ever I try to use my wireless now in ubuntu it say's SIOCSIFFLAGS resource temporarily unavailable
<Ky|e> used to work fine
<Ky|e> lappy onboard wireless
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  it installs grub to the bootloader on the first hard drive.  it dosent matter if theres an OS on it or not.
<SubbyWolfy> hello
<apoloeo12> dr_W: even sdb then? no?
<Dr_Willis> it installs it to the MBR of whatever drive you tell it to.
<Dr_Willis> install it to all the drives.. :)
<apoloeo12> Ok i jus dont wanna mess up heh
<mralexandro> is there any stable dock for ubuntu 9.04. i tried cairo dock but did not work very well, unstable
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  gnome-do has a dock like theme+shelf feature.
<apoloeo12> just curious: the bootloader is a file? or it only writes on the first sector?
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, I'm on my mom's laptop, which I installed Ubuntu on for when I use it.  She's running low on disk space for Windows, though, so what I'd like to do is either get rid of Ubuntu or if possible move more space onto the Windows partition
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i am sorry i do not understand, is gnome do a software of some kind then?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:my mbr seems to be screwed, i get grub loading error 22
<Pseudo_Bob> I have GParted open right now, but I'm being assured I could cause some kind of mass destruction so I figured I should get some help.
<apoloeo12> dr_willis: just curious: the bootloader is a file? or it only writes on the first sector?
<Dr_Willis> once you get your gnome-do fu skills going you dont need no dock. :)
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  grub tools install a proper bootloader to the master bootrecord of the drive.
<apoloeo12> OK
<Pseudo_Bob> What exactly does unmounting a partition do?
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  disconnectes it from the filesystem 'tree'
<RDove> when i do a | grep -i .com, it matches just the com part... is there a way to make it match ".com" with the .
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  :)
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  makes it where its not accessable from the  system normally
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:the grub restore on forums is not working for me
<apoloeo12> dr_willis:
<apoloeo12> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sdb
<apoloeo12> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/root/boot': No such file or directory
<Seventoes> I installed the latest NVidia drivers for my GeForce GT 130M but when I boot up I get 6 of the same 640x480 screens mirrored on my one laptop display :-/
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  some times - it pays to just go read grub docs and learn how it works.. Its hard to remote admin it.
<Pseudo_Bob> dr_willis: Hm.  If I unmount the one with Ubuntu installed will that cause the computer to explode if I'm using Ubuntu on it right now?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  now.. IS your installed system mounted to /media/root ? I  am guessing Not.
<apoloeo12> oh holdo n
<Schmitty> exit
<SubbyWolfy8> -looks around- anyone wana chat? ^^
<savanny1976u> apoloeo12, go to bios and boot from different drive, had the same problem before, you exceeded your cylinders limit by having 3 hard drive, your grub is confused can not see all of them or is confused were to start, so it gives an error message.
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i installed gnome do, but how do i start it:D <embarrased>
<laloin> nothing to be embarrased bout it
<Gnea> !ubuntu | SubbyWolfy8
<ubottu> SubbyWolfy8: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  windowkey-space
<laloin> I'm still on the fence bout unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  time to check the gnome-do homepage/docs :) and  enable the shelf plugin also.
<savanny1976u> gnome, click session, check gnome and log.
<apoloeo12> dr_willis: it seemed to be mounted, but is this refering to linux? if so its already mounted... but if its /media.... i cud be missing soemthing else???
<inhotteb> Hello. How can I watch DVD from folder on my HDD?
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  use the 'mount' command and see  where its mounted to.. and use the proper path in that grub command you were trying
<Gnea> inhotteb: mplayer can playback vob files
<fever> hello helpful people anyone out there using TuxOnIce with Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis>  apoloeo12  one normally mounts things to subdirs in /media/whatever
<Gnea> !anyone | fever
<ubottu> fever: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pseudo_Bob> So should I just go ahead and unmount the Ubuntu partiton?
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:I had a windows and ubuntu and I deleted the ubutu partitions , now  from live cd I cant see even menu.lst and the restore stuff like root and setup is also helping, what  might be wrong ?
<laloin> anybody able to play world of warcraft and everquest 2 using ubunto?
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  what are you trying to acomplish? if you deleted linux.. then you dont need to use grub..
<savanny1976u> Gnea, install medibuntu
<Pseudo_Bob> laloin: I know it's possible to play WoW using Wine
<Gnea> savanny1976u: what?
<Pseudo_Bob> laloin: Hold on a sec.
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Pseudo_Bob
<ubottu> Pseudo_Bob: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<savanny1976u> did you install medibuntu?
<laloin> yes I've seen it run via wine
<Gnea> !wow | laloin
<ubottu> laloin: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<savanny1976u> pas loin du tous
<Gnea> savanny1976u: I'm not the one with the issue here...
<apoloeo12> savanny: uhmm... can I get back to you? :)
<Gnea> !pm | inhotteb
<ubottu> inhotteb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<laloin> heh I never got this sort of support using windows
<apoloeo12> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253951/
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: you are probably to busy now, but is it posible to get a walk trough. i could not find that document page on their website
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:I want to reinstall linux, but not able to , as gparted gets hanged while scanning devices, so I thought I should try to reboot in windows, but my grub gives me error 22 ?
<Gnea> laloin: well, that's because we're better :)
<Pseudo_Bob> You do very good work, Doc.  Must be hard putting up with all the newbies...
<kiran_> how to remove linux from my system
<laloin> well I'm still on the fence bout using ubuntu
<savanny1976u> pourquoi?
<Seventoes> anyone ever had the NVidia drivers show them their screen 6 times on the same monitor? :(
<fever> Ok... positive experiences using TuxOnIce with Jaunty? particularly with an acer laptop... having suspend/hibernate issues...
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  dev/sdc5 on /media/disk type ext3    <---------- try that path for the command perhaps? or LOOK and see if theres a 'boot' directory in  that path
<kiran_> anyone hear me
<laloin> is the doc a bot?
<Ghoti> kiran_: no, we cannot.
<Gnea> laloin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  is a bit more focused
<bandit> moin
<Dr_Willis> laloin:  not  last i checked.
<Gnea> !english | savanny1976u
<ubottu> savanny1976u: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pseudo_Bob> kiran: lmgtfy.com
<kiran_> no i have dual boot system and i wanna remove ububntu please suggest me
<Pseudo_Bob> Crap.
<laloin> sorry doc, used to dealing with bots
<Pseudo_Bob> Bah forget it.
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis:I want to reinstall linux, but not able to , as gparted gets hanged while scanning devices, so I thought I should try to reboot in windows, but my grub gives me error 22 ?
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  delete the linux partitions.. reinstall the windows bootloader.. reformat the deleted partitions.
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  you removed the bootloader files.. grub is now broken.
<savanny1976u> Sorry, I was confused
<laloin> you should get paid for this doc :)
<Gnea> np
<kiran_> when i am going to format that drive on windows boot loader it shows error message
<Dr_Willis> laloin:  i get a lot of 'dirty looks' does that count?
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis: ooops, how do I fix it please ?
<laloin> hahahhahahahah doc :)
<Gnea> kiran_: why do you want to remove ubuntu?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: what kind of error msg?
<laloin> I get lots of funny looks when I'm reading up on unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  not sure..   gparted hanging is. weird.. try booting a gparted live cd. and use that to delete the partitions.. then reboot the ubuntu installer disk and reinstall.
<laloin> people ask me, you mean there is something else besides windows
<kiran_> windows cannot remove the partition bcoz its used by the other operating system
<Pseudo_Bob> What Windows programs can I get that will work like Gparted to reformat my Ubuntu partition?
<Dr_Willis> windows has no clue what to do with a ext2/3 filesstem. but  the windows tools should be able to delete it.
<Ghoti> Pseudo_Bob: there's PartitionMagic, but it's not free.
<Gnea> Pseudo_Bob: that question is better asked in ##windows
<Pseudo_Bob> Right, sorry
<Dr_Willis> I just use gparted live cd's all the time.
<richardcavell> Pseudo_Bob: you don't need to use Windows.
<Gnea> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kiran_> suggest me that tools that allow me to delete the ext3 partitions
<Dr_Willis> several are repair/restore disks at disrtowatch.com
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: you can use ubuntu live cd to do that.
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  try one of those live cds like the parted magic one,
<kiran_> ya iam tried but not works
<Ghoti> kiran_: in Linux, fdisk.  In Windows, Disk Mangler^H^H^H^Hager
<laloin> well the ubuntu live cd is sitting in front of me, calling me
<Gnea> kiran_: the livecd will do it, then boot into windows after to reclaim it
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  its how its done.. or use the linux 'fdisk' command from a live cd. i guess.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  he cant boot into windows.. grub is broken
<kiran_> ya
<Gnea> which is why i asked why you wanted to remove ubuntu and you never answered
<Dr_Willis> partedMagic or the 'system rescue live cd' both have tools to restore the windows mbr i think.
<laloin> nighters
<Pseudo_Bob> richardcavell: Well, I think I do only because I want to reformat the partition I'm currently on.
<kiran_> bcoz i wanna migrate to linux mint
<Dr_Willis> people seem to think they have to 'delete' uubuntu to reinstall it.. the installer can just reformat the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  you are better off not using Mint.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: use ubuntu live cd if u cannot boot to windows. then use gparted. install it from the internet first.
<Pseudo_Bob> It's amazing how many people on here are trying to get rid of Ubuntu all the time.
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  there was no need to 'delete' ubuntu to do that eitehr.
<Gnea> kiran_: why not just pop the mint cd in the drive and install over ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  actually i dont see that many...
<richardcavell> Pseudo_Bob: boot to a live CD
<arleslie> is there anyway to do a remote ubuntu install, I have a friend who sells VPSs and at the moment he has to manuly install linux him self, is there a way he can do it remotely?
<apoloeo12> dr_w: I seem to be returning a help menu after I tyoped this command: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk type ext3 /dev/sdb
<kiran_> can i browse windows ntfs drives through the linux mint
<Pseudo_Bob> richardcavell: Ugh.  Didn't think of that.  Thanks much.
<Ghoti> arleslie: many VPS companies offer Ubuntu images to create the containers with.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: dont know about linux mint, but from ubuntu live cd you can.
<Gnea> !netboot | arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arleslie> Ghoti, he runs the VPS company himself
<kiran_> can you suggest me that which versions can support the access of the windows drives
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  yes..  most all linux live cds can access ntfs drives
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  theres very few linux disrtos that CANT these days.. its a common feature
<Ghoti> kiran_: all current Linux distributions can handle NTFS drives.
<kiran_> i wanna migrate to it so i can access as long as
<Ghoti> (Hardware permitting)
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  'think' :) it wants JUST the path.. you are giving it all the extra data from that mount command thats not what it wanted.. it wants just --root-directory=/media/disk
<Ghoti> arleslie: Boot a VM with the Ubuntu Server ISO, install, set up a base image, and use that to create new Ubuntu VPSs with.
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  its just wanting the path to the files to use.
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: how do i access gnome do settings?
<jeeez> hi. i have right click and icons disabled on my desktop, how do i enable them??
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  when ya window-space theres a button /menu
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  top right corner.. a little arrow..
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: yes i saw it, but gnome closed when i started moving in applications, i found the switch to set it as a dock even, but know it is gone
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  theres also a setting to have it always show up a systray icon
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: yes but i can not access the settings know cause i can not find it:(
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  i enabled that.  the win-space arrow works here if i just win-space then use the mouse
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  so you are saying win-space dont work any more?
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: yes that is correct
<mralexandro> it did but now it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  perhaps gnome-do crashed... rerun the app
<mralexandro>  i did in terminal, but when i close terminal gnome close too
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis:  any other way of re launching it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: use the latest ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  PROPER way to close the terminal.. 'gnome-do &' then use the 'exit' command.. NOT the close button at the top right.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  or alt-f2  -> gnome-do
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  or use gnome-do icon in the menus
<kiran_> i wanna migrate from ubuntu
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kiran_: from ubuntu to which operating system?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  accessories -> gnome do
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: ah ok thanks i have it there now, but the settings arrow is not thre
<godmodegrafix> im dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted windows so that i can view my file, however i cant play the songs that i have on windows, through ubuntu's rythm box. What do i do?
<Gnea> kiran_: please visit the linux mint irc channel, get their livecd, and use that
<aaron11> helo
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  you changed themes then.. look  about i guess..
<apoloeo12> dr_will: yeah I just realized that.... *looks at time* 3:10... heh
<psi-jack> Oy.. So, it boiled down to one bad memory card.
<Gnea> !mintsupport | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<apoloeo12> but here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/253955/
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis:  i will reinstall it i think
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  that is 'windows' thinking. and proberly wont change anything
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  reinstalling an app will NOT reset the users settings
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bye guys! :D
<godmodegrafix> im dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted windows so that i can access the files, however i cant play the songs that i have on windows on the itunes folder, through ubuntu's rythm box. What do i do?
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: oh ok, yeah i am usualy a windows user:/
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: is there any other way for me to acces the gnome-do settings?
<kiran_> i wanna get more advanced desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  proberly is.. but i would have to read up at the gnome-do homepage to figure it out
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: oh ok i see
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  when ya win-space do you see a systry icon for gnome-do? a purple square with a snowflake in it.
<Ghoti> !ccsm | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Do you know how to switch btween splash screens
<Ghoti> aaron11: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i have already changed theme to docked, so nope it is already there, i can search in it when i press windows space
<majnoon> Advances are made by answering questions. Discoveries are made by questioning answers.
<majnoon> — Bernard Haisch
<aaron11> what will that do
<kiran_> why all the gnome themes are not supported
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  if using'docked'  i though there was an ICOn in the dock to get to the settings.
<Ghoti> aaron11: that will allow you to select between your installed spash screens
<psi-jack> But, so far, the installation stuff is STILL pretty effing slow for Ubuntu.
<bucky> google can help a lot
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  you may needed to enable the shelf plugin also
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: hmm i can not seem to find that one, and the shelf plugin i have a hard time enabling without prefrenses or settings
<Dr_Willis> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Using_Do
<aaron11> Ghoti: its asking for numbers
<apoloeo12> Dr_wil: did you get my msg?
<godmodegrafix> im dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted windows so that i can access the files, however i cant play the songs that i have on windows on the itunes folder, through ubuntu's rythm box. What do i do?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<aaron11> Ghoti: oh ok got it
<silv3r_m00n> can I run apache , php , mysql , python on netbook remix of ubuntu ... on a acer or samsung netbook ?
<kiran_> hi here
<godmodegrafix> aaronll: im sure you can
<Ghoti> silv3r_m00n: you can run anything you care to install
<TwoTwenty> godmodegrafix: have you tried double clicking on them and opening them with standard program
<aaron11> Ghoti: thanks
<aaron11> lol i know
<Ivoz> silv3r_m00n: sure, I'm not sure if they're on there by default, but should be easy to put them on if not
<Ghoti> aaron11: my pleasure! :)
<kiran_> i wanna more gnome themes please suggest me
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<kiran_> anyone
<kiran_> wat fine
<godmodegrafix> twotwenty: standard program is a video player..wont read it at all
<silv3r_m00n> by the way is there any kubuntu netbook remix ?
<aaron11> kiran_:wait for people
<Ghoti> kiran_: http://www.gnome-look.org/ should have plenty of ideas for you
<bucky> kiran_: apt-cache search themes |grep gnome
<aaron11> silv3r_m00n: can you make your name easier
<kiran_> ghoti_that not lot and when i am going to install it shows error message
<silv3r_m00n> aaron11: like ?
<aaron11> silv3r: silver
<psi-jack> What in the effing world would cause the Ubuntu installer to load slowly, pass between dialog to dialog slowly, and mind you 100% text mode in the Alternate Install Disc... It's driving me absolutely nuts, cause on my Pentium 3 733, it was fast as heck, but on my P4 2.8 HT with 3gb RAM, it's running slow as molasses.
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i found the do preferences, now i activated the shelf plugin, what exactly will it do
<jeeez> hi. i have right click and icons disabled on my desktop, how do i enable them??
<Ghoti> psi-jack: run top an another terminal to see if there's something dogging down the system perhaps?
<user01> Hi everyone! Is there a list, containing the Semantic Web supporting companies somewhere? Or would I have to compile it myself from the active working groups pages?
<kiran_> anyone read me
<godmodegrafix> need help you guys :(
<psi-jack> Ghoti: DURING install? before even the kernel finishes loading?
<godmodegrafix> drunk and high and need to listen to music
<bucky> psi-jack: type top and see what's eating up your resources
<user01> kiran_, YES
<godmodegrafix> please dont let me boot windows :(
<psi-jack> bucky: Maybe you didn't read anything I said?
<kiran_> user01
<bucky> psi-jack: maybe not
<kiran_> user01 noname
<Ghoti> psi-jack: if you're in the installer, you should be able to hit alt-F2 and get another terminal, from which you can run top
<kiran_> hello user01
<user01> kiran_, what do you mean, noname?
<jeeez> hi. i have right click and icons disabled on my desktop, how do i enable them?? anyone??
<kiran_> nothing
<psi-jack> Ghoti: Yeah, umm... During install, nothing but the installer itself is running for the most part.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  dosent seem to do what i thought it did. i though it controlled what was on teh doc.. You found the purple icon on the  docky bar Im guessing?
<kiran_> sorry
<bucky> kiran_:  install some themes from the repos if you don't like them go find some others on gnome look
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  thers also some way to type 'do-perferances' or somthingto get to the settings but i cant figure that out
<Ghoti> psi-jack: that's why I suggested the other virtual terminals, accessable through alt-F1 through F6
<kiran_> ok
<bucky> kiran_: themes should be a drag and drop affair in System->Preferences if you dl one from the internet
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: no i had to space windows then type preferences, the only way i can access the preferenses, the dock will have a lot of random icons on it, to bad the shelf plugin does not let you put what you want in it
<psi-jack> Ghoti: Yeah, been using Linux since pre 1.0.0, dude. *chuckles* Ubuntu's installer is the only installer that goes this slow.. OpenSUSE's was blazing fast. FreeBSD's, done in minutes total install, etc.
<bucky> Ghoti: ctl-alt F#
<aaron11> if some1 needs help with themes then go to the link provided : http://www.gnome-look.org/ (this link was hand writen
<bucky> psi-jack: if you
<bucky> psi-jack: if you
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  not sure what it does  really - the doc for shelf are a little vague
<z3ro3x> When you click on the Search button in Nautilus you're supposed to get more options in the window just above the files and folders. Well I'm not getting those options.  Why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<aaron11> bucky:dont repeat
<apoloeo12> dr_willis: did ya catch the url?
<psi-jack> heh
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: thanks
<bucky> psi-jack: if you've been using linux for twenty years then you know how to get into a console and run top
<Ghoti> bucky: play nice :)
<psi-jack> bucky: No.. Reaaally? D'uh.. :p
<Dr_Willis> apoloeo12:  aha. ya got to type "perferances' properly. i was trying  'Do Perferances'
<bucky> psi-jack: what are you installing to some crappy usb drive?
<psi-jack> bucky, Ghoti: See the funny thing is, DURING install, when you activate a terminal on tty2, you get BusyBox, which has no top.
<apoloeo12> sorry I dont understand
<psi-jack> bucky: No, DVD-ROM drive.
<Kolimbo> how do i bring up the console, if i am in a game for example?
<bucky> psi-jack: and what's your internet connection... wireless?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  it also rembers/learns what you launch so it puts them first in the list
<Ghoti> psi-jack: Interesting, and, were I in your shoes, mildly annoying.
<psi-jack> bucky: No, wired.
<bucky> psi-jack: you're installing to a DVD disk?
<psi-jack> bucky: FROM a CDROM via a DVD-ROM drive.
<Ghoti> Kolimbo: depends on to which console you refer, and which game if you are refering to a game's console
<bucky> psi-jack: cause you were in here before asking about how long it should take to format a drive
<psi-jack> bucky: Umm. No. I wasn't.
<psi-jack> bucky: Since I never use the badblocks, formatting generally takes seconds.
<bucky> psi-jack: so what does top say?
<psi-jack> bucky: Did you not read what I said, AGAIN?
<bucky> psi-jack: so what does top say?
<psi-jack> Obviously not.
<bucky> psi-jack: do you want help or do you want to wine
<Ghoti> bucky: please a> pay attention, and b> kindly stop repeating yourself.
<bucky> #whine
<psi-jack> bucky: BusyBox doesn't have top!
<Gnea> bucky: enough.
<bucky> Gnea: he's been using linux since version 1.01
<bucky> i can tell
<psi-jack> bucky: Pre 1.0.0, actually, thank you very much.
<Gnea> psi-jack: if you want to know how long it takes to format your drive, just run it like this:  time mkfs.yada /dev/something
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: that is quite interesting, so it actually lets you place icons there and it also detects most used in some sort of way?
<Ghoti> psi-jack: the only thing I can think of off the top of my head, absent any data, is that for some reason your IDE channel is klobbering the CPU.
<user101> Is there any way given any package I can build it statically which will statically include things like libc.so and so on?
<Gnea> bucky: doesn't matter, your behavior is unacceptable here.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  top 5 get added.. and you an drag/drop  to/from it..
<psi-jack> Gnea: Umm... Dude.. I don't care how long it takes. LOL. I never asked that, though bucky seems to be filling everything up with nonsense.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  it seems tobe a better 'dock' then many others ive tried
<Gnea> psi-jack: ah, okay
<Ghoti> bucky, psi-jack: No need to get into a [bleep]ing contest.. play nive, guys :)
<Ghoti> and also nice.
<psi-jack> nive eh? Is that akin to knives? :D
<Ghoti> psi-jack: only in #swordplay :)
<psi-jack> Heh
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: you can have more than five, just resize docky and it will oopen for many many more
<gartral> !ot | psi-jack Ghoti stop playing with nives
<ubottu> psi-jack Ghoti stop playing with nives: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psi-jack> bucky: No, what /I/ was here asking earlier, was about Networking hardware for gigabit support for onboard NIC's like the nForce2 10/100/1000 and the 3c940 Marvell 10/100/1000, not that guy that was asking how long it too to format a 512gb hdd or whatever size it was.
<Gnea> psi-jack: I see you were inquiring, albiet inefficiently, about the ubuntu installer
<ramkumar_> hai
<psi-jack> Gnea: Correct.
<bucky> psi-jack: go back to LFS like pre 1.0
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  i got a wide desktop.. i can have lots.. :P
<jkessler> this is too leet
<Gnea> psi-jack: just FYI, we consider any 'bleeping' of a bad word to be the use of a bad word, since people know what you're saying. such language should be avoided here.
<Ghoti> bucky: Seriously. Please, try to be constructive.
<psi-jack> Gnea: Only on this one system, so far, does the Ubuntu installer run painfully slow.. So slow with the fbcons mode for text mode, it was so slow just drawing the screen. I had to use the boot option to stop fbcons from being used.
<gogeta> lol
<Gnea> psi-jack: what cpu/mem?
<Ghoti> Gnea: that was me who bleeped. :p
<bucky> psi-jack: use the text mode... like linux is supposed to be
<Gnea> Ghoti: heh, if you scrollback to psi-jack's original question, you'll see what I mean :)
<gogeta> lol
<bazhang> gogeta, ??
<xray7224> hey guys
<Gnea> hey xray7224
<Ghoti> Gnea: fair enough :)
<ramkumar_> how i auto mount the partitions in my ubuntu...
<psi-jack> Gnea: Pentium 4 2.8Ghz HT, 3gb DDR1 400MHz memory, running single-channel for now cause I found one of the 4 sticks were bad, 6 HDD's, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW, USB-based MMC/SD/MS/CF/SM drive, etc
<Ghoti> ramkumar_: see 'man mount'
<Gnea> !fstab | ramkumar_
<ubottu> ramkumar_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i think this gnome do will be very very useful and that you gave me a more complete solutin than just a dock, hope it does not steel to much performance
<bening> how can I change ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.04.
<gogeta> bazhang: im half asleep
<bazhang> gogeta, please chat elsewhere
<Ghoti> bening: you need to upgrade to 8.10 first, and then from 8.10 to 9.04
<StraightDave> hi guys, anyway to make mouse cursor move, ina remote ssh environment ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
 * xray7224 <3 fstab :P
<ramkumar_> ya i seen but it is mount only in root not in normal user..
<silv3r_m00n> this ubuntu netbook remix is a .img file... how do I install it in my netbook ?
<gogeta> bazhang: you ask and i havent even spoke yet
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  compared to the total Poopoo i see in other 'docks' its at least useable. :)
<Ivoz> The change password dialog just stays busy in ubuntu 9.04 when I change it. Does it take a really long time to do or something?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  you 'dd' it to a usb flash drive..
<psi-jack> Gnea: Keeping in mind, OpenSUSE, FreeBSD, even Fedora's installer, was blazing fast, it's just Ubuntu's that's running slow as molasses.
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, there is an imagewriter deb you can download
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  i think the unr download page gives details on how to do it  in windows and linux
<gogeta> bazhang: other the laughing at those 2 fight
<acro-asarva_> what does this do?
<Gnea> psi-jack: so, pretty decent. hrm. the installer isn't exactly optimized for any specific system, so different systems, despite newer specs, can sometimes respond slow during the installation phase, especially if the hardware itself isn't configured to the kernel right - ever tried doing a pci=routeirq?
<acro-asarva_> :(){ :|:& };:
<Ghoti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Gnea> psi-jack: and that's just on the one system?
<ramkumar_> if i delete the image initrd.img then how i boot my ubuntu/fedora?
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: agreed, problem solved, thousand thanks, times to move on to my next one, thanks alot!:D
<acro-asarva_> :(){ :|:& };:
<acro-asarva_> ?
<apoloeo12> what command???
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  somehow the gnomedo perferances ion got added to the dock now. :)
<psi-jack> Gnea: Yes, so far.. Though admittedly this is the only system yet I've done 8.04.3 on. I did install eBox 1.2, which is based on Ubuntu 8.04.2, on a Pentium 3 733 with 256mb RAM, and it was done before my system even got to the Partition Manager!
<gogeta> Ghoti: what dd thats not dangres
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i have it there because it is my most used one:D
<Dr_Willis> acro-asarva_:  does an infinate loop.. google for it to learn more.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  becuase its the most used recently i guess. :)
<Ghoti> gogeta: no, acro-asarva_ is the one that invoked the !danger
<Gnea> psi-jack: interesting. 8.04, while is it the LTS release, is still considered a bit of a dinosaur to newer hardware. have you tried 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> just to make it clear 'dd' CAN be dangerous..if you make a typo...
<Ghoti> acro-asarva_: that's a fork bomb; do not run that command.
<ramkumar_> you see about that command in http://linuxmonk.org
<xray7224> i have got to admit i have no idea what the thing he/she does
<gogeta> acro-asarva_: issuing dd for image file is fine
<Dr_Willis> make SURE you dd to the proper usb device.. :)
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: and i found that you can right click the gnome-do icon and see prefrenses for the gnome do program, pluss some quick settings
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  yes. :) i was goingto mention that.. but you said you found the perferances allready
<psi-jack> Gnea: No, not yet. I wanted 8.04 because of the stability, quote-unquote.  And because I wanted to be able to fully try out a full-scale eBox setup. I have 9.04-server installed on my router box, and two database server computers.
<Ghoti> (I was not saying 'dd' is !danger-ous, though like any command, it can be used to ill effect (: )
<Gnea> Ghoti: that person was purporting destructive commands earlier
<ramkumar_> hi friends plz reply for this If i delete the image initrd.img then hoe i boot my ubunt?
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis:  i think i figured the shelf function: right click an app there, and you will see it says add to shelf!
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  yes.. but what is a shelf then?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  thats what i never noticed in the docs
<Gnea> psi-jack: okay. so is this geared toward a work computer or a personal one?
<gogeta> Gnea: Dr_Willis would not issue a destructiv command
<Gnea> gogeta: no, acro-asarva_
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  with dd - all it takes is a typo.. :)
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  and i learned that  the hard way. :)
<Ghoti> Dr_Willis: or with mv, or cp, or rm, or many other two character commands :)
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: i think it is a function that let you bypass most used value and let the app stay untouched in its possition, disregarding the fact that it is used less than top apps
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: usefull if its a .img otherwise use cp or mv
<psi-jack> Gnea: It's geared towards a large home network of computers. I have a server farm here I'm putting together, and a audio/video streaming farm, comprised of about 20 computers in total.
<Ivoz> Would anyone mind seeing if in ubuntu 9.04 System > Preferences > About Me > Change Password dialog works? It just goes busy and does nothing... the user accounts tool works though.
<psi-jack> Gnea: I installed 9.04-server on the other few systems, before I heard about eBox. ;)\
<Gnea> psi-jack: so it's a personal system. I would go ahead and recommend 9.04-desktop
<Ghoti> Ivoz: it worked just fine over here
<Ivoz> ghoti - weird.. im on a very new install of ubuntu, the thing just hangs but the user and groups dialog worked!
<Ivoz> Ghoti: thanks
<gnr> ramkumar_:have you deleted it and rebooted?
<mralexandro> doeas anyone know if there is a way i can create a "shortcut"(yes i am an earlier windows user) to mount the windows partition with pasword already typed
<Ghoti> Ivoz: happy to help
<psi-jack> Gnea: I'm not certain 9.04 works with eBox 100%, for the setup, That P3/733 I mentioned earlier, is what system's going to be doing 100% authentication via LDAP.
<Ghoti> mralexandro: add the windows partition to the fstab with the 'user' option; then anyone can mount it
<Ghoti> !fstab | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knostra> Salut
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  the thing abotu that dock (and docks) ya either clutter up the whole bottom of the screen with lots of icons.. or ya get some desktop space wasted at the sides. :)
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  guess i could put a gnome pannel to one side. :)
<Gnea> psi-jack: I missed the bit about the p3, not sure what that has to do with running a stable system..
<mralexandro> Ghoti: thanks
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis:  yes and you can take away the function casuing it to stay on top
<Ben64> mralexandro: you need to add the password there too
<Ghoti> mralexandro: anytime; that'll be £8 :)
<mralexandro> Ghoti: :D:D
<psi-jack> Crap, well, my Ubuntu 9.04-Desktop CD is a frisbee.
<Ghoti> psi-jack: that's no fun
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  well i have tried most all the docks.. and i will say - this oneis the most useable..
<psi-jack> Heh yeah.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  all the rest never work well.. or are lacking features
<Ghoti> Dr_Willis: when I want a dock, I just VNC into my Mac ;)
<gogeta> psi-jack: we call em costers
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  and the win-space feature   is the main use.. the dock is a bonus.
<psi-jack> I burned like 4-5 frisbees recently, of Ubuntu 9.04-Desktop (server was fine though), Ubuntu 8.04-Alternate, and eBox 1.2
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis:  the win space is the winning over ALL :)
<psi-jack> gogeta: I'm not you. ;) :)
<psi-jack> I call 'em frisbees. heh
<ramkumar_> sorry for the late gnr
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  if you can rember the special words for the plugins...
<Ghoti> psi-jack: sure your drive and/or media aren't borked?
<ramkumar_> i haven,t deleted but i want to know?
<gogeta> psi-jack: tryn to make a ebox work?
<psi-jack> It's all good hardware.
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: and i have never seen anything smarter than this lancher/dock, it is my new fav
<psi-jack> gogeta: A series of them, yep.
<Simon_Wang> when sending email with kmail, for the message of authentication support is not compiled into kio_smtp
<Simon_Wang> how to solve
<gogeta> psi-jack: issue?
<Ghoti> psi-jack: I've had a bad batch of CDRs waste three days in trying to figure out some strange behavior
<Ben64> mralexandro:
<Ben64> /192.168.123.45/share     /mnt/point               smbfs   username=[user],password=[password],uid=[uid],gid=[gid],users,noauto 0 0
<Ben64> thats what i use
<Ghoti> psi-jack: then I noticed the media layer wasn't actually adhered to the plastic disc.  Good times.
<Ben64> then i just type "mount /mnt/point" in my terminal and it mounts
<gnr> ramkumar_:then read bout initrd, if you the guts then delete it :)
<Ben64> dont need sudo
<Ghoti> Ben64: isn't it 'user', not 'users'?
<mralexandro> Ben64: thanks :) that was a helping hand.i was unsure about the setup
<Ben64> i have users *shrug*
<gogeta> psi-jack: your not just droping the iso on a disk are you
<Ghoti> Ben64: if it works, it works :)
<user101> Is there any way given any package I can build it statically which will statically include things like libc.so and so on?
<psi-jack> gogeta: Of course not. :p
<ramkumar_> what u mean gnr... i can,t understand..
<psi-jack> Heh, well, holy heck.
<psi-jack> 9.04-Server, booted up smooth and fast as heck.
<gogeta> psi-jack: be suprised how many do
<psi-jack> Guess I could just install 9.04-server and install ubuntu-desktop
<ramkumar_> ok...sorry i will learn about it...
<Ghoti> gogeta: I wouldn't be, heh
<ramkumar_> and we will discuss later..
<ramkumar_> how i edit an Os like ubuntu any idea plz...
<Keiffer> how do you generate passwords from terminal?
<psi-jack> The 9.04 "Live Desktop" still doesn't support LVM, correct? Only the Alternate mode?
<livingdaylight> hello
<mralexandro> Ben64: why the ip adress?
<Ghoti> Keiffer: look into the pwgen package
<Ben64> oh, you should put in the ip of the computer you want to access from
<Ben64> i was just making stuff up
<livingdaylight> question: i've installed samba to allow my two ubuntu machines to share folders
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: that's a statement.
<livingdaylight> but cant access.. won't accept password
<ramkumar_> why ubuntu 9.04 doesn,t have wvdial
<aaron11> Ben64:what do you want
<kamil> hi
<mralexandro> Ben64: i got it, but it is not neccessary at a local mount right?
<Ben64> aaron-: one billion dollars
<Ghoti> ramkumar_: yes it does
<ramkumar_> i think samba is to share the folders with Windows and linux
<livingdaylight> I've right-clicked and gone share options it automatically installed samba - i can see the folders but can't mount them
<Ben64> mralexandro: it does need an ip to work
<Ben64> or a hostname could work, but i find that less reliable
<ramkumar_> but while i am trying there is no wvdial ghoti
<Ivoz> I installed firestarter on ubuntu 9.04, but it seems to be blocking from from viewing windows shares. Samba is enabled, but the firewall is seeing an unknown service connect on a pretty random port whenever i try to open a windows computer on the network. Can i configure samba differently or something?
<Ghoti> ramkumar_: http://pastebin.com/f26477529
<mralexandro> Ben64: so in my case the ip should be what ip my local computer display for lan or something?
<Ben64> whatever computer that has the share you want mounted
<livingdaylight> anyone know why i can't mount my files?
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: is there a reason you're wanting to use samba to share between two Linux boxen rather than, say, NFS or SSHFS?
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: because that is what was recommended
<psi-jack> Or even better, Coda?
<arpad_> hi i got a problem with a display driver, after grub i can't see shit. what would be the solution for me, please help
<mralexandro> Ben64: /dev/sdax then ? :D it is on this computer on the same disk
<Ghoti> !language | arpad_
<ubottu> arpad_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ugliefrog> is there any voice command programs for ubuntu
<Ghoti> psi-jack: Note to self: look at Coda
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: also when i right-click on a folder and choose share option Ubuntu automatically installs and uses samba
<Ben64> mralexandro: why do you want to mount a drive as samba?
<Ben64> seems pretty redundant
<Ivoz> how do u configure samba?
<psi-jack> Ghoti: There's other good distributed filesystems too, but Coda allows offline access which is REAAAAALLY nice.
<aaron11> !language | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ghoti> !samba | ivoz
<ubottu> ivoz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<psi-jack> Ghoti: And 100% supported by Linux.
<Ben64> what?
<bazhang> aaron11, ??
<arpad_> hi i got a problem with a display driver, after grub i can't see nothing. what would be the solution for me, please hel
<Ben64> redundant?
<Ben64> not a bad word, check it out
<arpad_> sorry about the bad word
<aaron11> dont TAKE it seriously
<bazhang> aaron11, joke elsewhere
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: any ideas?
<aaron11> i just wanted to try it out
<aaron11> new to IRC
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: Wish I could help, but I haven't set up Samba in a long time
<bazhang> aaron11, /msg ubottu
<spO> there is ubuntu , kubuntu, and xubuntu,  is there any more ubuntu?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: if you right click on a folder and want to share it installs samba
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you may need to install the 'samba' package befor that shareing stuff works
<Ben64> mralexandro: also, /dev/sdax wouldn't work for samba
<psi-jack> Great....
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  ive had issues in the past where it wouldent auto-install samba.  but that may be fixed by now.
<zvacet1> spO:I don´t think so
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: i should just be able to go to other box - and i do see the folder - mount it and access files, but it refuses passwords
<psi-jack> 9.04-server stalled on "Installing the base system" at 83%, retrieving file 2 of 9
<mralexandro> Ben64: i just want my winvista partition to automount in ubuntu, i have to use a local ip then?
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: Yes, but I don't use Samba, I use NFS, so my ability to assist you with Samba troubles will be limited :-/
<kamil> I have trouble with wifi - WiFi Link 5100AGN - I have a module iwl5000 that include support for my wifi but instead after sudo lsmod | grep iwl* I only have iwl4965 loaded in I run make load my computer freezes ... can somebody help me ..
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  er.. mounting a partition on the machines hard drive? thats just editing fstab..
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: it has auto-installed samba, and i DO see the folder shared, it just won't mount
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: if you are connectinb from box A to box B, use login credentials from box B, not A.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  mount what/where? whos mounting what?
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: which is what i am trying to do(but i am windows user) :)
<Dr_Willis> to 'share' a windows partition on a linxu box.. you MIGHT have to have it mounted automatically via /etc/fstab so the mountpoint wont change.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: me, I am mounting. What? Box A from Box B
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: yes, that is what i'm doing
<Dr_Willis> I recall issues  once with trying to 'share' an 'automounting'  windows ntfs filesystem.
<UnWind> Здравствуйте, есть кто ?
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: I'm afraid that's all the Samba advice I have :(
<UnWind> Кто по русски разговарвиает.
<bazhang> UnWind, #ubuntu-ru
<zvacet> !ru | UnWind:
<Ghoti> !ru | UnWind
<ubottu> UnWind:: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> UnWind: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<livingdaylight> :s
<Ivoz> is there a better firewall than firestarter? it doesn't seem to be able to recognise samba
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: hmm alright well, let me know if you find a good way of doing it:)
 * Gonium ausente: Ausente por el momento
<aaron11> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<UnWind> Слушайте это американский канал ?
<Ghoti> !ru | UnWind
<ubottu> UnWind: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  i always pit my ntfs drives in /etc/fstab now a days.. i dont trust gnomes automounting of stuff.. too many issues
<skyler> i have this problem with my wireless network, it seems to just cut off randomly
<bazhang> UnWind, /join #ubuntu-ru
<skyler> does anyone else have this issue?
<ramkumar_> tell about iptables
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis: then i will as well, problem solved:D
<Ghoti> skyler: turn off the Tesla coil and Ven der Graff generators in the garage? :)
<skyler> it may go hours before it does it but sometimes minutes, and it usually requires me to restart to fix it
<skyler> haha, man i knew i shouldve thrown those things out
<skyler> im using ubuntu 904
<skyler> and running eeepc1005
<mralexandro> Ben64: thanks for the effort, i had no idea what samba was and how complicated it was:)
<Ghoti> skyler: are you using Ubuntu or Eeebuntu?
<skyler> ubuntu
<kamil> ﻿ I have trouble with wifi - WiFi Link 5100AGN - I have a module iwl5000 that include support for my wifi but instead after sudo lsmod | grep iwl* I only have iwl4965 loaded in I run make load my computer freezes ... can somebody help me ..
<psi-jack> Ugh! Fricken Ubuntu installer! You'd THINK 9.04-server would actually let you setup LVM with all the LVM options, like STRIPING
<TwoTwenty> pis-jacl: why use ubuntu server ?
<Ghoti> *facepalm*
<psi-jack> TwoTwenty: Maybe I'm installing a server?
<TwoTwenty> psi-jack: why not use debian or gentoo or slackware
<psi-jack> TwoTwenty: Why not you be quiet and stop butting into other people's distribution decisons?
<sudobash> well you can configure ubuntu-desktop to be a sever also
<Ghoti> TwoTwenty: is this really the place to advocate other distros? :p
<sudobash> the only real diff are packages and config
<TwoTwenty> psi-jack: im merely asking for reasons maybe they will become my own
<bazhang> psi-jack, please keep it civil
<sudobash> best servers would be unix/bsd
<majnoon> TwoTwenty, ubuntu good enough for experts ,but also have the experts to help (when they AWAKE)
<psi-jack> TwoTwenty: Server installs only the bare minimums, plus tasksel is equiped to install server-related packages, not desktop.
<bazhang> TwoTwenty, better to discuss in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<zvacet> sudobash:  and kernel of course
<sudobash> ubuntu is plenty good for experts and noobs alike
<majnoon> newbie friendly AND expert setups
<gogeta> psi-jack: acully the pro mini iso installs only the basics
<jkessler> and the noobs who think they are experts
<majnoon> jkessler, i kinda resemble that remark
<jkessler> it's a big category
<psi-jack> So, I'm guessing Ubuntu's installer still only has VERY minimal LVM support, eh?
<Ghoti> majnoon: I find that resemblance remarkable
<sudobash> everyone does really there is always something to learn
<gogeta> psi-jack: lvm needs tro be installed
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: do you think samba needs to be installed on one or both systems?
<gogeta> psi-jack: you can do it from the live cd if your doing a vlm install
<majnoon> <--in middle but closer to newbie
<sudobash> we only work and can do what we understand
<gogeta> lvm
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: the server needs to be installed on the machine hosting the files; the client on the one requesting the files from the server
<sudobash> that goes for the devs also
<gogeta> psi-jack: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<skyler> does no one else have this problem though?
<Ghoti> gogeta: methinks psi-jack's machine isn't in a place where apt-get is operational
<psi-jack> gogeta: Yeah yeah, That's what I'm going to do, because I want my striping, and when I reconfigured it to use two logical volumes instead of one, for / and /home seperation, it went from being striped to *cringe* linear
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: so if i want both systems to be able to access one another, both would need samba?
<TwoTwenty> skyler: what problem
<sudobash> sorry i missed your q skyler
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: both would need both the server and the client
<majnoon> i got into ubuntu because i LOVE apt-get and the people MORE friendly then #debian
<bazhang> !ot > majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon, please see my private message
<gogeta> jkessler: noobs who think there experts rite just a certed redhat user hear i dont now a thing
<psi-jack> gogeta: Quite frankly, with 6 120GB HDD's, linear would be kinda useless. But with Striping, it makes it SOOOOO fast.
<sudobash> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<skyler> my network randomly quit and usually require a restart for it to work again
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: if both machines havce the same username - could that cause a conflict?
<sudobash> do that on both machines
<skyler> sometimes it stays on for hour
<skyler> and other times just a few minutes
<Ghoti> majnoon: I love apt-get, but I still miss portage sometimes, to be honest :)
<Ghoti> livingdaylight: I don'e see how
<skyler> hours*
<majnoon> same IDEA i think Ghoti
<TwoTwenty> skyler: are you using wireless?
<skyler> yes
<sudobash> skyler: msg me...
<skyler> ubuntu 904
<livingdaylight> Ghoti: just grasping at straws
<TwoTwenty> skyler: what wireless card ?
<damad_> what is a good channel for browsing for movies?
<majnoon> takes care of the dependencies
<sudobash> I just wrote a little tut for someone else on network troubleshooting
<bazhang> damad_, not on this network
<gogeta> psi-jack: or a raid0 setup
<majnoon> sudobash, mesg me the url ??
<psi-jack> gogeta: I prefer LVM over softraid.
<gogeta> psi-jack: you just said lvm was useless
<psi-jack> gogeta: LVM linear, not LVM Striping.
<TwoTwenty> skyler: have you tried reinitializing IP through DHCP after it goes off?
<psi-jack> gogeta: Ubuntu's Alternate installer only supports creating LVM Linear, but not Stripes.
<Keiffer> selinux messeup up my ubuntu
<psi-jack> Alternate and Server
<damad_> anybody know o a good movie channel?
<gogeta> psi-jack: oh well that setup is up to you when you setup lvm i just pointed you on how to make the installer use it
<skyler> well, it asks for the passcode, and sometimes it works when i type it in, sometimes it doent
<bazhang> damad_, no. stop asking here.
<majnoon> Ghoti, there ARE some RPM based distros starting to use a form of apt-get
<psi-jack> gogeta: The console mode installation, Server or Alternate mode, does support LVM, BUT it only lets you create linear volumes, not striped volumes.
<zvacet> !ot | damad_
<ubottu> damad_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sudobash> http://pastebin.com/d647e5cda
<Ghoti> majnoon: I've shoehorned apt-rpm onto centros, but it was ug-lee
<psi-jack> gogeta: Which is very upsetting.
<gogeta> majnoon: they have there own version of apt for years as well as yum
<TwoTwenty> skyler: a common misconception with wireless pascodes and netowrk monitor  (the networking app in ubuntu) is the code, one is a keyring code  and the other is the wireless key
<sudobash> it was for a specific problem but it will help you I am sure skyler
<gogeta> psi-jack: thers a way to do it post install
<livingdaylight> sudobash: maybe you can help me with samba here. I've been told to install samba to be able to share folders /files between two linux boxes. On the laptop i installed it via command line. On the Desktop i right-clicked on the folder and clicked on the 'share option' it automatically installed samba. Both computer can now see each others folders, but when i attempt to mount it refuses the password
<TwoTwenty> the the wireless key is the password to wireless.. the keyring passcode is one you made the first time you setup wireless
<psi-jack> gogeta: To change linear volumes to striped volumes, for / ? No, no there's not.
<majnoon> with linux the good ideas USUALLY spread out to ALL distros
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  give the users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<bazhang> majnoon, please take chat elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  for linux to linux. You could also use 'nfs' or 'ssh' (or sshfs) to access files on the remote box's
<TwoTwenty> skyler: the the wireless key is the password to wireless.. the keyring passcode is one you made the first time you setup wireless
<sudobash> Dr_willis is right or you can allow guest access to your share for anonymous users
<gogeta> psi-jack: yes logical volume mangment its a redhat tool ported to ubuntu has a gui to
<sudobash> but I would just apply passwords
<gogeta> psi-jack: we warned thow all changes are instant
<R2D21> Ok too talk hardware?
<bazhang> ##hardware R2D21
<psi-jack> gogeta: Again, you can NOT convert linear volumes to striped volumes.
<R2D21> thx
<jkessler> lol this is like #ubuntu-directoryassistance
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i know but earlier people on #ubuntu recommended samba, now people recommend something else :/   Ubuntu mind you automatically chose samba too when i took the right-click on folder route to explore the 'share option' I'd be happy to use NFS but samba should work too
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  all can work.. you dident mention Linux to linux.. earlier.
<psi-jack> livingdaylight: Whomever recommended Samba for sharing files between Linux systems, was an idiot.
<gogeta> psi-jack you dont make lvm at install you do it after
<gogeta> psi-jack: no conversion just setup later
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:   the cifs stuff works very well for linux to linux.. but it depends on your exact needs.  plus if you ever get a windows machineonthe lan you will want to use samba.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: but i did earlier when i came in 6hrs ago
<psi-jack> gogeta: Oy. My / is LVM striped over 6 drives.
<psi-jack> gogeta: You cannot set that up, POST install.
<gogeta> psi-jack: heh bit to late
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  I only just now saw you say  'linux to linux' its not like using samba is going to hurt anything.
<gogeta> psi-jack: be suprised what you can do
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: why is samba not a good option between linux 2 linux?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you could use samba, nfs, and sshfs all the same time.
<xangua> hello there, i have some problem with one css that needs 2 addons to work ....... http://userstyles.org/styles/2131 ;  i have both addons installed and follower the instructions over anr over again with no results ; i hope some one can help me with this
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  samba is  a bit slower. and has limitations.  it depends on how you are going to use it.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i think i've found the issue and fixed it!
<psi-jack> gogeta: I'd rather less headache than volume juggling / around partitions and volumes.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: what limitations?
<majnoon> Advances are made by answering questions. Discoveries are made by questioning answers.— Bernard Haisch
<bazhang> xangua, better to ask in #css
<psi-jack> gogeta: Which is basically what you're suggesting, by doing it post install. Juggling.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  read up on the samba sites/docs  -  for one thing..   if ya make a directory called "Stuff" and another called 'stuff' :) it can get confused.
<xangua> thanks bazhang
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  given how common samba is.. you will want to learn about it eventually
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<gogeta> psi-jack: i prefer having my fs corhernet if the lvm is disconnected
<gst-kaps> Dr_Willis: gparted is hanging, even in case of the live gparted cd, it says serching /dev/sda partition ?
<gogeta> psi-jack: liner
<bazhang> majnoon, stay on topic
<majnoon> i USUALLY do in here
<psi-jack> gogeta: I prefer getting the speed out of 6 drives, by using striping.
<Dr_Willis> gst-kaps:  theres options you can give gparted from the command line. Or try the 'fdisk' command I guess.. i normally use 'fdisk' for simple tasks
<majnoon> but was basically explaining WHY i chose ubuntu that SORTA on topic
<psi-jack> gogeta: LVM volumes can be snapshot to my external solid-state HDD in case of failure.
<bazhang> majnoon, no, its not. #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<psi-jack> gogeta: And thus, restored, relatively easily.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: but you think nfs is better between linux machines? why?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:   nfs works very well for me.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  for a quick 'shareing of data' i tend to use 'sshfs'
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Curious about something. Do you use any LDAP or NIS+ for user sharing for NFS? ;)
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  i got a 5 pc lan. :) i dont use those things for it.
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  i got 3 users. :)
<psi-jack> heh
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: apt-get install sshfs?
<psi-jack> So you just match uid for uid on each system?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  try it and see. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 148 kB
<livingdaylight> 0.o
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: I have about 20 I'm putting together, including Mini-ITX systems hooked up to my televisons to handle audio/video streaming. ;)
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  you need windows 7! that will only cost you like.... err... $80*20
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh, err... NO! I cannot agree with the EULA.
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  get someole else to click on it.. that way you dident agree to it.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh
<sudobash> crap another night up until 4
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: does it it take up much cpu energy or ram to keep folders mounted?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i wouldent think so.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately, it's for the system, not the person that clicks I Agree
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you going to mount 10000 of them?
<mralexandro> is there a good radio program for ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: no, /home
<livingdaylight> just /home
<sudobash> pandora.com works with flash in firefox
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  having /home mounted over nfs CAN have... issues :)
<livingdaylight> not even... /home/video ; /home/Documents
<bazhang> mralexandro, to play radio, or ubuntu podcasts
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  it sucks if your home 'server' crashes
<Dr_Willis> that can really confuse the running apps
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: well, i've got samba working now... where i had gone wrong was the names... I had to change from WORKGROUP to network:///
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i tend to mount remote box's to like /nfs/machine1   and  /nfs/machine2 and so on.
<psi-jack> Having my database server burn my Ubuntu 9.04-Desktop CD is such a pain. heh
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  set the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf  perhaps?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i see you actually create a folder called /nfs
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  yes and a subdir for each macihne to keep things organized
<sudobash> nice
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i see, thank you
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  perment sshfs mounts in /sshfs/ :)
<justanother> #list
<mralexandro> bazhang: to play radio not ubuntu podcasts
<bazhang> mralexandro, streamtuner ?
<Dr_Willis> streamtuner or tunapie is handy
<udiio> Q: how do I easily touch the "Version" line of a deb control file from bash?
<ideamonk> guys I copy pasted all ttf fonts of windows into my /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/ and started using them... but all im getting is squares when I use them... i tried fc-cache -v -f , where did i go wrong?
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  i just copy them to my users .fonts directory and reboot last time.  there was some command I never can rember to run...
<xangua> ideamonk: to install windows fonts, adobe flash, codecs, etc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> thah only if you use ubuntu-gnome desktop
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts   Note: After you install a new font, you will need to make sure that programs in which you want to use the new fonts can recognize them. In most cases this is done by closing and reopening the programs; however, some programs may require you to log out and log back in.
<ideamonk> xangua, woah! that easy... damn i wasted time :)
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  unless you had windows fonts not included inthe restricted-extas :)
<ideamonk> :)
<mralexandro> bazhang: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  just be thankfull linux is no longer likeit used to be where using ttf required leet-skills and haxoring code! :)
<ideamonk> hmm i notice, the permission for ttf fonts that i copied into my fonts folder is different :)
<xangua> mmmm i am unable to get help snif..... :((
<^cheeky> umm hi, i really not sure how to ask this question , but i have a ubuntu server  connected to my router and i just portforwarded  http to my server, in my router does this mean .. in anyway be dangerous ?
<ideamonk> YAAY done, i was just a chmod away... thanks guys :)
<Adross> i have a usb flash voyager disk. 16 gig and formatted to vfat. It's not mounting in ubuntu, xp, or vista. However, in vista, i can initially browse the device, though try to open anything gives me a warning that the disk is not inserted. When inserted in ubuntu, it shows up as /dev/sdb only, there is no entry for it's partitions. Ideas?
<enzotib_> Adross: have you tried to re-format it?
<Dr_Willis> or 'zero' the device with dd. then reformat - if just reformating fails
<Dr_Willis> and i have seen usb-flash drives fail/break
<Adross> yes. But vista right click/format option complains of the lack of a disk, it doesn't show up in gparted, and the mkfs command complains that No medium found while trying to determine filesystem size
<johnny_> lol
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  may be worth the effort to 'zero' it out..
<Dr_Willis> you have tried it on othe rmachines/usb ports?
<co_luc> hai
<co_luc> hai
<Adross> Dr_Willis, right now i'm willing to contend it is. How do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  figure out the /dev/DEVICENAME (like /dev/sdi) then...
<mralexandro> i have trouble in virtualbox. i have a virtual xp installation that i used in vista. cause i moved my xp into my vista. or into virtual disk. now i was hoping i could access my virtual xp in linux via virtual box. but i get blue screen in the start. i am sure it has to do with the way it read the hardisk. is there a spesific way that vmware set up its partition. cause i have tried mounting as both
<mralexandro> ide and sta
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  and DONT dd the wrong device. :)
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/DEVICENAME
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  theres a BS=1024 option that may help if go faster
<johnny_> too much windowz talk for a lin room...
<^cheeky> if i port forwarded "port 80 ",  to my ubuntu server , wouldnt i be able to connect to my machine via the internet ?
<johnny_> gives me the creeps
<Dr_Willis> ^cheeky:  in theory yes.
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: Usually.
<^cheeky> Dr_Willis, hi, well um i put in my ip but it takes to my router :S
<^cheeky> my external ip that is
<johnny_> damn ip stealin' router..
<^cheeky> huh ?
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: from inside your network?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the router is not set up  right
<^cheeky> yeah
<bazhang> johnny_, ??
<user101> Is there any way given any package I can build it statically which will statically include things like libc.so and so on?
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: some routers will do that from inside the network
<johnny_> just jokin, yes sir?
<bazhang> this is a support channel johnny_ ; did you have a support question?
<johnny_> i'm thinkin'
<^cheeky> firecrotch, so how would i connect to it ?, as it should i just put in my external ip into my browser?
<bazhang> johnny_, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnny_> oki dokie
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: I just use the internal IP of the server when trying to connect to it from inside my network
<Adross> Dr_Willis, opening `/dev/sdb': No medium found
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  that sounds like the usb flash drive is really really goofed.
<^cheeky> firecrotch, yeah i did that it works fine (internal ip) that is, but if put my external ip its just opens my router :S
<Dr_Willis> Adross:  you still got the receipt? :)
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: that's what my router does too - it works properly when connection from outside the network to my external IP though
<Adross> Dr_Willis, I can get a refund
<Adross> damn
<Dr_Willis> Adross:   try on some other machines /port till its seen... but i wouldent trust it...
<Adross> Dr_Willis, it's been working fine for weeks
<Adross> without any incident
<Adross> just this morning in fact
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: it looks to me like it works fine from outside of your network :)
<jezi22> guys what is the difference of aptitude to apt-get?
<^cheeky> firecrotch, yeah coz my mate, seems to able to connect to it, i mean .. so i take it my server now it not protected by my firewall ?
<^cheeky> firecrotch, what you connected to :S
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: http://72.241.195.141/   :)
<^cheeky> firecrotch, umm can i pm you for a min pls if you dont mind
<firecrotch> ^cheeky: sure
<Dr_Willis> http://72.241.195.141/  works here.. Look at all that porn!
<^cheeky> what
<^cheeky> :S
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. thats http://127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ectospasm> Dr_Willis: 127.81.52.13 works too!
<spO> i have ubuntu desktop edition, but when i plug in my hard drives it does not automount them.... but it does automount flashdrives
<gogeta> iceroot: stop braking you pc aruldy :)
<iceroot> gogeta: what?
<spO> so no one has ever had a problem with usb automounting?
<spO> with hal?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  not really
<Dr_Willis> plug in the gizmo, chedk 'dmesg' output
<oldude67> i dont even know a hal.:(
<Dr_Willis> IF the disks are ntfs filesystems. that were uncleanly unmounted by windows.. then it may refuse to mount them.
<Dr_Willis> 'hal - he opens the pod bay doors right?'
<jamiewan> yes dave
<spO> and ther eis no way to clean them if they are unclean
<spO> and by unclean you also mean that they could have been uncleanly unmounted by ubuntu, right?
<Dr_Willis> hmmm.. gnome-do can tile and cascade windows... thats a feature that gnomehas needed for a while
<oldude67> i need to get me a usb hard drive and a wireless card, so i can join in all this fun..:D
<sercik> hello
<sercik> after installing restrictged drivers X doesn't start anymore
<sercik> how can i revert ?
<spO> dr, if you just disconnect or turn off a power of a usb drive, then it is not unclean so that ubuntu won't mount it anymore, will it?
<huwenfeng> any one using Intel 4500 video card with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Total_Oblivion> hello:) how can i activate and use the windiws burn effect @ ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> spO:   so this is a NTFS filesytem drive? or linux filesystem?
<firecrotch> spO: If you just cut the power to a USB drive without unmounting it, its pretty much a crapshoot as to what state it will be in
<spO> it is ntfs
<sercik> you can force mount
<sercik> see ntfs-3g man page
<spO> can linux clean ntfs drives?
<firecrotch> spO: In that case, its probably more likely that there'll be a problem than if it was ext3, for example
<Golden_Eagle> народ
<Golden_Eagle> хелп
<FloodBot3> Golden_Eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> spO:  then plug it into a windows sstem.. let windows scan/check it..  properly unmount and then try to accessit from linux
<sercik> how can i read -x log errors?
<jamiewan> Total_Oblivion: do you mean paint fire on screen?
<cast> richardcavell: make install only needs root if you don't have permissions to write wherever it's installing
<Golden_Eagle> у меня ubuntu на virtual box. как получить доступ к файла windows из под него?
<kiaas_> Yesterday, the buttons on my keyboard actually controlled the sound. now they bring up the thing, but it doesn't display as having any volume there, and doesn't change when I press the buttons.(neither does the sound)
<sercik> that stupid compiz effect when uoi close windows
<cast> richardcavell: i suggest using stow so things don't become a unmaintainable mess if you're make installing things
<kiaas_> when I click "volume control" I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" it worked a while ago. That and the buttons on my keyboard are now broken, and Virtual box is giving me a new error about the audio being unresponsive. My uptime is 10 days, I don't want to restart, but I'm wondering if that would fix it? :(
<psi-jack> kiaas_: Most likely, pulseaudio went fubar.
<mralexandro> is there a log saved form the irssi channels or conversations?
<psi-jack> mralexandro: Not generally by default no.
<mralexandro> psi-jack: could you help me set it up?
<richardcavell> cast: I don't have it installed
<kiaas_> psi-jack, is there a simple way to restart pulseaudio?
<cast> richardcavell: no, you wouldn't.
<oldude67> kiaas_, is it like alsa and just pulseaudio restart?
<kiaas_> oldude67, I'll try that.
<ShawnC> Hi, I am having problems on ubuntu, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and my audio randomly stops working/randomly my mouse freezes/randomly I can't click the shutdown button at the top right so I have to hard shutdown. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<abhifx> can someone help me with unetbootin
<psi-jack> oldude67: No, it's not.
<psi-jack> oldude67: pulseaudio last I checked in Ubuntu, which has been a while, mind you, runs at login by the user logging in.
<oldude67> psi-jack, dont know uninstalled it, doesnt like my intel sound card.
<kiaas_> pulseaudio restart gives lots of errors :/
<psi-jack> kiaas_: Now, let me get this straight. You mentioned VirtualBox. Is Ubuntu running in the virtualbox, or is something else?
<psi-jack> oldude67: I always remove pulseaudio right off.
<psi-jack> oldude67: I have a GOOD sound card that doesn't need a software mixer.
<kiaas_> psi-jack, Ubuntu is running on hardware. Vbox is on ubuntu, running win7.
<richardcavell> psi-jack: if you do that do you still get sound?
<psi-jack> richardcavell: Of course I do!
<oldude67> richardcavell, yes
<psi-jack> PulseAudio to me is HORRIBLE.
<oldude67> alsa still works
<richardcavell> Well, I'm running Karmic, and every time they update PulseAudio it breaks more and more
<psi-jack> ALSA is the actual sound system Linux uses, PulseAudio is NOT the audio system drivers.
<xlq> OSS is another sound system Linux uses
<psi-jack> OSS is deprecated.
<xlq> Not any more.
<psi-jack> It won't be in the kernel too much longer.
<psi-jack> xlq: Linus already decided it's going bye bye.
<gogeta> richardcavell: pulse is just a alisa overlay thats saupposed to make it better but it can be removed
<cast> xlq: not anymore you say?
<ShawnC> Hi, I am having problems on ubuntu, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and my audio randomly stops working/randomly my mouse freezes/randomly I can't click the shutdown button at the top right so I have to hard shutdown. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<richardcavell> gogeta: so if I uninstalled pulse I'd still have sound?
<xlq> cast: apparently
<gogeta> richardcavell: should
<mralexandro> goodnight everybody
<psi-jack> xlq: OSS is still deprecated in the linux kernel.
<mralexandro> exit
<xlq> I installed PulseAudio at my first opportunity.
<xlq> psi-jack: oh, in the *kernel*...
<psi-jack> xlq: Yeah, IN THE KERNEL. ALSA provides OSS compatability.
<ShawnC> Hi, I am having problems on ubuntu, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and my audio randomly stops working/randomly my mouse freezes/randomly I can't click the shutdown button at the top right so I have to hard shutdown. Anyone know how I can fix this? the only way I can solve this is by hard shutdown then turning back on the comp and it's fixed for a few hours :(
<papul> hi
<xlq> psi-jack: is your nick named after the sound server?
<psi-jack> xlq: No
<mrgenericuser> ShawnC have you run memtest on your machine to make sure you don't have bad ram??
<ShawnC> 1.5 gb
<ShawnC> of ram
<oldude67> ShawnC, what video card are you running as well?
<ShawnC> umm
<Anarhist> hello i have a machine i just successfully installed ubuntu on, but it has no internets, i have tried to use apt-zip, but before using that i would need to run 'apt-get update' which i can't because it is offline
<ShawnC> How will I figure out the video card
<ShawnC> ?
<kiaas_> ShawnC, um, that means nothing to memtest. It makes sure the ram is actually good, not how much of it there is
<PAPUL_> hey papul
<ShawnC> oh
<ShawnC> and terminal doesn't run
<ShawnC> and programs don't open properl
<ShawnC> y
<psi-jack> Crap crap crap.. Ubuntu didn't install grub on the right location.
<oldude67> ShawnC, try memtest and check the hard drive.
<kiaas_> ShawnC, my computer did that a lot with my wireless card enabled.
<abhifx> can someone help me with unetbootin?
<abhifx> plz
<ShawnC> BRB, lemme reboot
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  in what way?
<ShawnC> so I can run terminal...
<abhifx> instaling linux with it
<abhifx> i have already booted in a live mode.
<abhifx> but cabt install from the live session
<psi-jack> Oy.. That's another factor of Ubuntu I don't like, it doesn't like using the proper methods of putting Grub on a bootable partition, instead of on the MBR where it doesn't ever need to be.
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  thats debateable i guess.. but then again. i dont recall any dissrtos doing it other ways.
<Dr_Willis> i guess some do ask. :)
<abhifx> plz help me install ubuntu from unetbootin
<mrgenericuser> does anyone else run multiple monitors with separate x screens?
<Dr_Willis> mrgenericuser:  i have befor.. but i dont see the need for seperate X screens
<spO> dmesg doesn't even list my ntfs usb drives
<KB1JWQ> spO: Obviously.
<abhifx> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd
<Dr_Willis> spO:  it will show info  as you plugin/remove the devices
<KB1JWQ> dmesg is the kernel log; if you're using NTFS-3g, it's using FUSE.
<KB1JWQ> The U in FUSE stands for Userspace/Userland
<KB1JWQ> :)
<Dr_Willis> plug in.. wait a few sec...  check dmesg...
<mrgenericuser> running nvidia card, combined x (twinview) fullscreen games try to use the full width of the x desktop and game is split between screens, looks bad.
<spO> maybe i need to install fuse packages then
<Dr_Willis> mrgenericuser:    You could just disable one screeen  launch game.. then restore it..
<KB1JWQ> spO: It should already handle that for you automatically.
<spO> is there a file system that is supported by windows and linux?
<mrgenericuser> and my secondary screen is left of my primary
<Dr_Willis> mrgenericuser:  most games ive tried dont have that issue.. only some of the older/badly programmed ones.
<abhifx> ahem... can anybody help me in installing ubuntu without burning it
<richardcavell> sp0: yes
<mrgenericuser> openarena and wesnoth
<mrgenericuser> dont run wine for windows games, just dont run windows games anymore
<KB1JWQ> abhifx: How do you propose to install it?
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  download unetbootin, run it.. point it to the ubuntu.iso and your flash drive.. let it copy files over... boot flash drive.
<xlq> sp0: ntfs, vfat, and ext2/ext3 with a third-party driver for Windows
<Dr_Willis> Hm wesnoth fullscrerned fine for me the other day.. let me try again
<zetheroo> well this is big .. what a letdown ... Ubuntu loosing its edge with hardware support ... it used to be tops in that respect ...
<xlq> zetheroo: what's failed you now?
<zetheroo> my wifi
<zetheroo> Atheros
<mrgenericuser> the only problem i have with separate x screens, is that i cant force apps launced on the second screen to open on that screen......
<abhifx>  kb1jwq : i ws trying with unetbootin
<abhifx> Dr_willis: i hv already done that
<abhifx> but i wont let me install it on a dedicated partition
<sambo> I updated ubuntu hardy  now my installation is broken, the wireless is not detected, the nvidia card is not detected, etc.. please help me
<kronix> Everyone, I want to ask a favour from you all.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: OpenSUSE allows you to choose easily, and defaults to using the boot partition.
<rittyan> Hi all. I installed ubuntu netbook remix, made switch to a normal gnome desktop (there is such a thing in preferences) and now gnome-panel and metacity don't start up. How do I cure that?
<kronix> blognewb was recently diagnosed with AIDS. He's gone around telling a lot of people on IRC, which suggests he's going through some kind of breakdown. If you could please reassure him that AIDS isn't always terminal (AIDS patients live on for 20+ years in some cases), it'd be a big help. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  huh?  You use unetbootin.. make the flash drive..  then you REBOOTED from the flash drive?
<zetheroo> xlq: seems like a lot of people are having issues with Atheros wifi chipsets in Ubuntu Intrepid and Jaunty
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:   i use unetbootin/flash drives to install to all my machines
<icarus-c> is there fglrx driver for 9.04 ?
<abhifx> i dont have such big flash drive
<zetheroo> xlq: its a real big letdown for people who are actually trying to use Ubuntu as a solid and reliable replacement of Windowz
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  1 or 2 gb is plenty
<KB1JWQ> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<KB1JWQ> abhifx: Could try that.
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  so what are you trying to do with unetbootin then? install to hard drive with it?
<KB1JWQ> Er...
<TheNano> zetheroo: have you tested backport drivers , it is a kernel issue not ubuntu actually
<KB1JWQ> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<KB1JWQ> abhifx: Google for PXE boot.
<zetheroo> next time there is a new Ubuntu release they should post warnings regarding changes made that destroy hardware support
<zetheroo> TheNano: made it even worse
<abhifx> Dr_willis : i have instaklled it on a hard drive and booted the live session. but it wont let me install it
<sapfeer> Hello there
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  because the disk is in use im guessing....
<TheNano> zetheroo: what about madwifi ?
<abhifx> Kb1jwq : thnk will look for it
<lifeofguenter> why is there no xorg.conf anymore in ubuntu karmic?
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  i inly use it to make bootable usb drives.
<spO> does windows have good ext3 support?  better than ubuntu's ntfs support.... ie, can you do things like clean ext3 files systems in windows?
<abhifx> dr_willis : yes thats the problem
<zetheroo> TheNano: that is what backports does ... it installs madwifi in the place of ath5k
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  and since you got nothing else to boot. you cant use gparted from a live cd/whatever to resize...
<TheNano> zetheroo: backport installs latest untested version of ath5k
 * Dr_Willis has seen 2gb flash drives for $5
<abhifx> Dr_willis : is there some other way besides unetbootin
<zetheroo> TheNano: and madwifi since Intrepid seems to have spilt its guts all over the place
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  with no flash drive.. you get limited..
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  someone mentioned a pxe boot...
<zetheroo> TheNano: whats the command you are proposing?
<firecrotch> spO: There's some ext3 driver for windows, but I could never get it to work
<TheNano> you can compile ath5k by youself, as well, installing madwifi is not as easy as just installing backport, I can check it
<abhifx> dr_willis : i even tries wubi
<^sQl^KinG^> wew
<zetheroo> TheNano: I did sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  id run ubuntu in virtualbox befor i  would use wubi
<zetheroo> TheNano: and that completely screwed things up
<erika1984> hi all
<xlq> abhifx: what are you trying to install it on?
<abhifx> Dr_willis : i want to explain it more
<abhifx> xlq : let me explain
<abhifx> i am running jaunty
<erika1984> quick question why does system monitor say abrowse issleeping
<zetheroo> TheNano: I also tried installing the madwifi drivers and did not get passed "make" due to errors .... and I have compiled madwifi without a hitch many other times ...
<abhifx> i have downloded ultimate edition
<Anarhist> hi can somebody please help me with installing packages on the offline machine?
<erika1984> im on abrowse now
<abhifx> i want to install ultimate edition
<abhifx> i have both win vista and jaunty
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  all ultimate edition is - is a bunch of preinstalled packages. basically.. not worth messing with.
<majnoon> ok how can i reset gnome i can't run gnome anymore :(
<Dr_Willis> stick with normal Jaunty.
<erika1984> is that a bug with abrowse aka firefox 3.5
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  gnome settings are saved in .gnome* and .gconf*    you could move those dirs and try  logging in again
<abhifx> dr_willis : i downloaed ultimate because i keep on messing with my linux box. i cant always download stuff for jaunty
<majnoon> tried that Dr_Willis
<zetheroo> so if the kernel is the reason for the issue with Atheros chipsets ... is there a way to get an even newer kernel?
<TheNano> zetheroo: you do have to blacklist ath5k , take a look here , but there should be better guides , I can't find right away https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<abhifx> xlq : i want to install it on a dedicated partition
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iofafo> hey guys, I'm in run-level 2... and in 6 I don't have /sbin/init ... how might one go abouts fixing this problem?
<Dr_Willis> iofafo:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels - from what i recall.
<zetheroo> TheNano: yeah ... that's for Intrepid ...
<Dr_Willis> 2 is the default runlevel.
<abhifx> ubottu : thanks, will check it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheNano> it will apply
<TheNano> zetheroo: it will apply as I can see
<abhifx> dr_willis : yes ubuntus installer is different. i ws able to install linux few years back this way
<kiaas_> run level 6 is restart every time I've tried it o.o
<zetheroo> TheNano: and what exactly is this? Is this a single How-To ? ... or two on the same page?
<Dr_Willis> i gotta find some good upstart docs some day..
<icarus-c> how to query installed package using command?
<xlq> icarus-c: could you be a bit more specific?
<icarus-c> something like rpm -q?
<Dr_Willis> icarus-c:  err.. ubuntu uses apt
<Dr_Willis> !apt | icarus-c
<ubottu> icarus-c: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<icarus-c> i konw
<icarus-c> but is there equivalent
<Dr_Willis> so check the apt-get docs/guides :)
<Dr_Willis> theres also 'apt-file' thats handy
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<psi-jack> icarus-c: Well, you see.. rpm uses a system-wide package database for dependancy resolution, and since there's no rpm database on Ubuntu because it uses apt and debian packages, no. there's no real alternative.
<TheNano> zetheroo: it's atrobel shooting guide that checks 3 different way of make it work , there is many more howtos you should check out, my athreos on Aspire one works just fine wit ath5k
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis: i don't get anything interested from  man apt-get apt-cache
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Hmm? apt-file? How's that different from using dpkg?
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  it uses some sort of cache/database.
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Ohh, so faster, perchance?
<Dr_Willis> yes - i think its what the bot uses
<Dr_Willis> !find apt-file
<ubottu> Found: apt-file
<psi-jack> Aha! Cool. I'll look into that.
<Dr_Willis> !find smb.conf
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in ebox-samba, fusesmb, linpopup, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common (and 6 others)
<zetheroo> TheNano: ok .. well thanks .. I just need something that is current ... I cannot afford to loose any more of my sanity :) I have already tried too many How-To's which were not current ...
<kavurt> icarus-c, do you want to see if package installed or not?
<xlq> icarus-c: what are you trying to find out?
<icarus-c> So how would you guys check if a specific package is installed or what is included in a package?
<icarus-c> kavurt: yes
<xlq> icarus-c: "dpkg -s package", or "apt-cache show package"
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Wait, curious. Does apt-file search a centralized database, or the local system? dpkg only does the local system.
<kavurt> aptitude search package
<kavurt> if it has an i in front, it is installed
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  not sure..
<psi-jack> heh, another thing I don't like about Ubuntu's graphical installer.
<psi-jack> You can't setup your network manually if you have a DHCP server running. it just doesn't give you the fricken option. :/
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  its user friendly.. :P
<xlq> lol
<psi-jack> Too much so. :p
<icarus-c> ubuntu should have an "expert mode" :D
<psi-jack> Even Windows' installer is user friendly, and they ask network configuration.
<icarus-c> or just NetworkManager is too clever
<euzao> hey
<euzao> is there an application that makes possible you to record which books you read?
<KB1JWQ> icarus-c: "Expert Mode" is called Debian. :-D
<Dr_Willis> record?   gedit perhaps/ :)
<abhifx> can lvpm be used for installing ubuntu
<psi-jack> Oh great!
<psi-jack> Ubuntu died a horrible horrible death to BusyBox trying to boot.
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:   you are just an unfriendly user! :)
<Dr_Willis> it heard you bad mouthing it!
<euzao> Dr_Willis, but I was seeking for something organized, see?
<euzao> Dr_Willis, I'm a Law student and I want to record all books I've took for reading
<Dr_Willis> euzao:  how do you really want to 'organize' this list of books?
<Dr_Willis> !find library
<ubottu> Found: guile-library, hol88-library, hol88-library-help, hol88-library-source, libclaw-dynamic-library-dev (and 6 others)
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Well, actually, it says /dev/mapper/sys-root doesn't exist.
<euzao> !guile-library
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guile-library
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  hmm. thas somthingto do with lvm/raid? stuff?
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: LVM, yes.
<Dr_Willis> euzao:  there are some sort of book data base apps out.
<Dr_Willis> some are for comic books. :P
<luomo> hey
<luomo>  my laptop is not working in ubuntu means internet connection is not working.
<iceroot> !details | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<luomo> ok
<ribot> luomo: did you try to disconnect and reconnect
<luomo> yes
<luomo> many times
<luomo> using latest release
<luomo> of ubuntu
<xlq> !enter | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iofafo> when I run showmount -e I get portmap getport: RPC: Succes
<iofafo> why is this?
<euzao> Dr_Willis, like which?
<euzao> Dr_Willis, I'm a Law student, sometimes I get in hands XVIII century books, so I want to know it
<Dr_Willis> euzao:  fire up the package manager and search - i dont use any.
<Dr_Willis> ive just seen some in there
<euzao> Synaptic is a hand in the weel
<psi-jack> Blah.
<zetheroo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134165&page=2
<psi-jack> Okay, BusyBox, annoys me.
<Guest70300> helo
<Guest70300>  el
<Guest70300> o
<psi-jack> Okay, so I made LVM2 striped / and /home, and grub boots up initially, but fails when it comes to loading up lvm to be able to mount /
<luomo> having a COMPAQ laptop but neither my wireless cards is recognised in UBUNTU nor my ethernet cable. So cant connect to internet. But in release 7.10 wired connection is working but dsl setting is not working then so i used latest release but this is also not working. Completely confused. Moreover in my friends DELL laptop it is working
<Guest70300> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<euzao> Dr_Willis, Alexandria
<TheNano> zetheroo: rememnber that you should check some stuff by urself as well like, the latest version of madwifi and so on , make a little research befor doing as an howto says
<luomo> could someone help me?
<zetheroo> TheNano: research is easy enough when there are not dozens of people purporting to all have "the fix" ...
<mrgenericuser> luomo: fresh install or Upgade to 9.04?  and has it never connected with latest ver?
<Anarhist> is there any way to redownload the installed packages into cache after using 'apt-get clean'
<luomo> no i have live DVD and checking connection before installing
<xlq> Anarhist: --download-only
<zetheroo> TheNano: the thing is that it all boils down to either finding something that works for you exact hardware by testing and trying out all kinds of "fixes" ... or finding someone with the exact same hardware and the same distro release who had already had and fixed the issue .... neither option is easy
<mrgenericuser> do you have a useb wireless or wired nic available?
<Anarhist> xlq, but how do i get it to download packages already installed?
<Dr_Willis> why would you want to?
<Ademan> anyone know of a way to make X11 clients resilient to X.org crashes?
<luomo> no i don't have usb wireless or wired nic installed inside
<Anarhist> Dr_Willis, is that a question for me?
<xlq> Anarhist: don't know then
<Ademan> i remember seeing something on reddit a while back, but I don't remember what it was or how it functioned, but apparently it worked
<Dr_Willis> Anarhist:  yes.
<psi-jack> Oh! Cute!
 * psi-jack grunts.
<Dr_Willis> Ademan:  that would be aneat trick... thats like keeping a house standing after the foundation washes away
<Anarhist> Dr_Willis, so that i can use APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> Anarhist:  i thought aptoncd redownloaded them if it needed
<psi-jack> I see no reason why Ubuntu can't find the / partition, unless it's plain just not loading lvm at all, before trying.
<TheNano> zetheroo: what is you hardware , pc model
<Anarhist> hmm, well it doesn't for me
<mrgenericuser> what i meant was that when i did tech work, i kept a usb wireless card available for testing.  maybe the drivers for your internal nics have been depricated, or need to be installed after you install the new version.
<zetheroo1> TheNano: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<sambo> I haven't updated ubuntu for along time, then yesterday, I updated ubuntu hardy, but  now my installation is broken; the wireless is not detected, the nvidia card is not detected, etc.. please help me
<zetheroo1> how do I check which driver I am using for my wifi
<zetheroo1> ?
<mrgenericuser> luomo, what is your laptop model number?
<Anarhist> i currently have only 1 package that gets selected when i run aptoncd, and that is ... aptoncd
<luomo> ok but they are working fine with windows and even when i use them with Ubuntu 7.10 wired connection is working and in KDE wireless as well as wired both are working
<luomo> my laptop no is: Presario V6316TU
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<martinjh99> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> Anarhist:  perhaps alter that 'clone' command examples to  do --download-only
<gst-kaps> is there anyway I can fix my partition table ?
<DaZ> testdisk? :f
<Anarhist> ok, i'll see what i can do
<zetheroo1> TheNano: I think I just may have fixed it ... but time will tell
<scott1> hello all
<scott1> i have an issue :(
<scott1> I have a computer, its a HP laptop DV51113us is model number,
<scott1> it comes with vista x64 home premium
<scott1> i just finished installing ubuntu but now windows vista crashes
<scott1> it logs in, but doesnt recognize any hardware anymore
<DaZ> reinstall? :f
<scott1> i dont wanna reinstall :(
<scott1> i have EVERYTHING
<DaZ> i don't think people on linux channel should know how to fix windows vista <:
<scott1> no i kno
<DaZ> reinstall!=format
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. befor Installing an OS..  i normally make backups.
<scott1> is ther elike
<scott1> an undo feature
<scott1> to this
<scott1> or anything i can do to this?
<zetheroo1> anyone know why my CAPS lock light is no longer working in Jaunty? Thinkpad R61
<xlq> scott1: Windows System Restore?
<xlq> zetheroo1: does it still behave as a caps lock?
<Severity1> reinstall os without reformatting
<Severity1> overwrites the WINDOWS directory
<Crash21081> Is there a way to strip down Ubuntu so it boots nearly "instantly" but can still run say Boxee?
<zetheroo1> xlq: it still works ... yes ... but the LED no longer lights up as soon as Ubuntu loads ....
<nguyenhoangtam> hey
<nguyenhoangtam> what are you
<Dr_Willis> Crash21081:  theres very minimal ubuntu variants.. but ive no idea what 'boxxee' needs.
<psi-jack> nguyenhoangtam: I am human.
<scott1> xlq i was going to
<scott1> do system restore/recover
<scott1> y
<DaZ> Crash21081, maybe get another distro?
<scott1> how ever
<xlq> !enter | scott1
<ubottu> scott1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scott1> how do i know this just wont happen again?
<DaZ> it's easier to build up
<scott1> ok
<Crash21081> HTPC.  So full screen graphics, even without a desktop enviroment (command line just)?
<icarus-c> Crash21081: hack in the kernel maybe
<icarus-c> Crash21081: well you may boot without X
<scott1> ?
<Dr_Willis> 'splashtop'  is fun :) linux on the bios.
<Crash21081> Will that speed up boot times considerably?
<xlq> Crash21081: you can use X with just a simple window manager, or you can use svgalib or something...not sure what you're aiming for
<icarus-c> Crash21081: you will save the time for loading the X
<Crash21081> I'm aiming for <30 second boot time for <$100 extra.
<Dr_Willis> Crash21081:  tiny core linux boots in abotu that time
 * DaZ boots in 10 :o
<xlq> Crash21081: I have <30 second boot time with not-so-minimal Ubuntu :)
<xlq> DaZ: well done :O
<Dr_Willis> I dont worry about 50+sec boot times.. when  i get 50+ days uptime.
<icarus-c> 9.04 fresh install booted and started GNOME session within 10 seconds here..
<scott1> my only options are to reformat huh?
<Crash21081> On a standard HDD?
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  depends on what you want to 'try'
<Lo_Pan> from grub min gets to the login screen in about 5 seconds
<DaZ> archlinux on sata ;f
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  you can use linux, or a live cd to backup your imporntant data files to some other machine/drive
<xlq> How're you all getting epic boot times?
<scott1> well you see
<Lo_Pan> i cheat
<Lo_Pan> ssd
<scott1> i hate windows vista x64
<Crash21081> I was thinking a flash USB drive could do it maybe.
<scott1> alot of stuff isnt sufficient enough on it
 * icarus-c hates  whatever Microsoft OS
<scott1> i was wondering if possible to get like a windows xp/ubuntu partition going
<scott1> but dont think my hardware will work with xp will it?
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  I dual boot xp/ubuntu all the time with no problems.
<icarus-c> scott1: well... no PC hardware doesn't work with windows XP i suppose..
<purplenurple> personally i love MS ... it provides me with more work
<Dr_Willis> no idea about your hardware....  or its xp compat.
<Edico> hi
<scott1> so how do i know what to do
<DaZ> scott1, laptop?
<scott1> because i hate vista x64
<scott1> home premium
<Edico> how can I save a terminal 132x24 in my profile, in gnome, so the next time when I open the terminal to be opened with 132x24?
<scott1> its a hp laptop yes
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  figure iyut what you want to do.. then figure out how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> You could learn to use linux for a while..  and backup your data somewhere safe.. and ifyou want.. reinstall windows later.
<DaZ> then i don't reccomend getting xp there <:
<scott1> Hp laptop, dv 51113us. I want to have windows XP on here, along with ubuntu and recovery partition, ubuntu and xp split drive with minimal recovery size, i would love to jus get rid of vista 64 however i hear speakers ... video card... wont work correct
<DaZ> get seven :f
<Dvlpr> hey guys, is it possible to connect to windows remote desktop from ubuntu?
<DaZ> imo yes :f
<icarus-c> Dvlpr: yes
<Dvlpr> hmhm, cool thanks
<icarus-c> Dvlpr: i recommend  gnome-rdp
<Dvlpr> thanks.
<scott1> ?
<rek> hi
<psi-jack> Gotta love 3MB/s download speeds. ;)
<Crash21081> What is WINE exactly?  Apparently Wine is not an emulator...  But as I understand it, that's what it does.
<DaZ> Crash21081, api implementation :f
<Dr_Willis> Crash21081:  not in my definition of an emulator.
<purplenurple> Crash21081, its a drink made from grapes
<Flannel> Crash21081: It's an ABI compatability layer.
<rek> whiich program could i use to watch tv....
<Dr_Willis> 'vice' is an emulator. :) it emulates the actual C64 hardware.
<Crash21081> So it's just somewhere for teh WinAPI calls to go?
<scott1> I dont get it
<psi-jack> APPARENTLY the only safe way to install Ubuntu on LVM'd /, is through the Alternative install, and apparently the only way to use custom LVM options when creating them is through the Live desktop environment.
<DaZ> purplenurple, you win.
<scott1> Ubuntu is just
 * psi-jack shakes his head and signs.
<scott1> a step up of windows?
 * psi-jack sighs even.
<Flannel> Crash21081: A vast simplifictaion, but yeah, pretty much.
<scott1> can it do everything windows can?
<Dr_Willis> scott1:   it does everything I need basically. its a full fetured OS.
<DaZ> scott1, it can't bsod
<scott1> aw :(
<rek> whiich program could i use to watch tv.... Dr_Willis
<LLStarks> how do i send something to the build farm?
<Crash21081> So I can play the games I'm still using Windows for with Wine?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  mythtv. or the media players can also work with tv tuner cards.
<Dr_Willis> Crash21081:  some games work.. some dont.
<Flannel> !appdb | Crash21081
<ubottu> Crash21081: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rek> Dr_Willis: i've not managed to use it
<scott1> so if u want to play games ,
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i dont even have a tv tuner card in my system any more
<Crash21081> rek, XBMC, Boxee
<scott1> u need a computer with windows.
<Dr_Willis> scott1:   depends on the game.
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  you dont want to know the hassles ive had with 'windows games' on 'windows'
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  or go buy a Wii. :)
<mrwes> or a PS3
<kiaas_> scott1, all my games run natively on linux, or through WINE.
<DaZ> windows games usually work better on windows than linux
<DaZ> i know how it sounds but it's true >:
<DigitalKiwi> hmm my brother left his wii here this weekend, and we have twilight princess and i haven't played it at all...
<kiaas_> DaZ, sometimes true. but some games run better on WINE than Windows Vista and 7, I hear :o
<Dr_Willis> WiiWare. :)
<rek> name of packet
<rek> should i see my card on dev?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  huh?
<Dr_Willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<DaZ> kiaas_, everybody says so but i can't confirm it with my experience >:
<rek> i'm not sure my card work Dr_Willis
<kiaas_> DaZ, I have like 6 games. I havn'ty played most of them on windows.
<Dr_Willis> ive had some games in wine run at 2x or higher normal speeds.. that made Grand Theft AUto III a little hard to play. :)
<mrgenericuser> rek: i used to use mythtv, and could set it to record if i wanted...
<rek> Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decode
<rek> the modules i think are already loaded
<th1> what's the best program in Ubuntu for making a video from individual jpg files?
<Dr_Willis> th1:  ffmpeg, mencoder, gimp animation feature, perhaps others...
<rek> i scan for channel but i don't see anything
<xlq> th1: blender can also use it, but not the simplest option
<th1> Dr_Willis, preferably with a simple GUI and where it can be edited like repeat frame tc.
<Dr_Willis> th1:  no idea on that.
<th1> thanks I'll try blender
<Dr_Willis> gimp can do it one layer at a time. :)
<Dr_Willis> or are you wanting to just make a slideshow with time/music?
<th1> Dr_Willis, no I want to make a play-doh movie with my daughter :)
<rek> hei
<zetheroo1> how do you recover GRUB from the Ubuntu LiveCD ? My GRUB is gone and I cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore
<Dr_Willis> th1:  gimp can do animations based on layers of images.
<DigitalKiwi> windows movie maker in wine, that would be epic
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<th1> I don't want to use microsoft software ;)
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<oldude67> its almost to the point that microsoft doesnt want to use microsoft software..lmao
<Dr_Willis> they assimalate then dessimate...
<rek> http://pastebin.com/m7e095cb0    Dr_Willis
<DigitalKiwi> what is -e +e?
<Crash21081> Everyone knows women are made of sand.
<Evelina> Why is planet-venus getting error:unable to locate filters every time I run it?
<triplc> Hi all. How to setup wireless from command line?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  Cannot change owner of /home/riccardo/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permission denied.
<Evelina> planet-venus isn't able to locate filters, why?
<rek> help chown ?
<triplc> Hi all. How to setup wireless from command line? Do we have a guide?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  sounds like you got your users home configs/permissions/ownerships all goofed up
<karex> HI, how to view or edit x-xcursor file??
<rek> every time this programs are not well configured!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> rek:  perhaps delete the .tvtime dir and   try again
<scott1> how can i access all my files
<scott1> from ubuntu
<rek> no
<scott1> from that ivsta partition?
<rek> we must change the permissions
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  you can mount/access the ntfs filesystems and access the files
<rek> chown riccardo:riccardo irectory ?
<scott1> mount ?
<scott1> what?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  or just remove /delete the directory and rerun tvtime as a user. You dident run it as root did you?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | scott1
<ubottu> scott1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> !training | scott1
<ubottu> scott1: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<rek> http://pastebin.com/m143a90b1     Dr_Willis
<faderAL> Hi Anybody out there
<Dr_Willis> rek:  perhaps it needs some argument. ive never used tv time.
<Crash21081> Just nod if you can hear me.
<faderAL> Nod
<karex> HI, how to view or edit x-xcursor file??
<Crash21081> Is there anyone home?
<rek> help #ubuntu
<Crash21081> Come on....  Now....
<th1> Dr_Willis, I found it :) "Stopmotion"
<kiaas_> No one is here. It's your imagination.
<Crash21081> I hear you're feeling down.
<Crash21081> Well I can ease your pain
<th1> Dr_Willis, it's absolutely perfect
<Crash21081> Get you on your feat a gain.
<scott1> u guys just cant tel me how to access it
<scott1> is it not like juss in a folder sumwhere
<scott1> ?
<scott1> im new with computers
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  when the ntfs filesystem is properly mounted it will appear as a directroy.. you did look in the 'places' menu to see if its there?
<mrgenericuser> rek: try tvtime without sudo....
<rek> already tried
<scott1> i have looked there
<Crash21081> What is generally the most compatible distro?
<scott1> but i dont see any of my stuff
<LLStarks> which is more bleeding edge? debian sid/experimental or fedora rawhide?
<scott1> if this works better than vista ill stay on here and delete the vista partiton
<scott1> need my bookmarks/
<scott1> files tho
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  bookmarks? thats why i use those social-bookmarking sites like delicious :)
<scott1> what is delicious?
<Dr_Willis> you may need to manually mount your ntfs filesystems scott1   they may not auto-mount if windows crashed and flagged them as in use.
<xlq> del.icio.us
<DigitalKiwi> LLStarks: compare the package versions. I would guess rawhide though
<Roland> I'm having a strange problem on 9.04. I started sudo apt-get update from terminal. But it just hangs after some time.
<grawity> scott1: delicious.com (previously called del.icio.us) is a "social bookmarking" website.
<scott1> oh
<scott1> well
<scott1> if i need to manually mount it can u help me through it
<scott1> ?
<iofafo> if I copy over / from one installtion of Ubuntu to another ... rewriting the entire root of the others, would that be a good solution to inswtalling it clean assumgin they're the same versions?
<scott1> windows partition crashed yea
<mrgenericuser> rek: maybe chmod 666 .tvtime/tvtime.xml ?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Roland> I'm having a strange problem on 9.04. I started sudo apt-get update from terminal. But it just hangs after some time. It seems like it's trying to connect to a server, which isn't available.
<SchighSchagh> !ntfs
<grawity> Roland: What server it is hanging on?
<grawity> Roland: If it's one of Ubuntu servers, you can change them in 'gksu software-properties-gtk', or if you prefer, editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roland> grawity, ee.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (194.126.124.38), connection timed out
<grawity> Roland: Mhm, it's one of Ubuntu servers. Try changing it to another nearby one - for example, lv.archive.ubuntu.com (I guess ee means Estonia?)
<scott1> sudo apt- get install pyssdm isnt working
<scott1> sudo apt-get install pysdm*
<grawity> scott1: Since I just joined -- what is your problem?
<kiaas_> And now..nothing is making any sound whatso ever.
<Dr_Willis> scott1:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try to install it again
<scott1> wats sudo
<DigitalKiwi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kiaas_> so, uninstalling pulseaudio so ALSA handles everything more directly is just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<psi-jack> kiaas_: I'd do purge, instead of just remove.
<oldude67> kiaas_, i just uninstalled it from synaptics.
<kiaas_> psi-jack, k.
<psi-jack> Speaking of package management though..
<Roland> grawity, I changed it to the lithuanian server, but it still tries to connect the estonian server in the end
<psi-jack> OpenSUSE has the ability to lock a package from even being installed (or uninstalled), does apt/dpkg yet have such a feature?
<SchighSchagh> kiaas_: sooo you're having trouble with sound? are you on 9.04? did you upgrade from an earlier distro?
<psi-jack> SchighSchagh: It's PulseAudio, it's known to suck, period.
<Keiffer> I had added a new keyboard layout, switch is set to both alt keys but i can't switch them. Not even for test
<Dr_Willis> ive had no issues wuth   Pulse Audio
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kiaas_> SchighSchagh, nope. 8.04 and 8.10 freezes before starting X on my hardware, so rather than screwing around in CLI in an area I'm most unfamiliar with I tried one of the 9.04 Betas, and it worked. and the sound issue is new. 10 days of uptime and sound screwed up
<grawity> Roland: How did you change it? Is the new server in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kiaas_> 10 days, 22 hours, before all sound died.
<rodolfo> hi there! i have a problem with external hdd. i need to format an external lacie 500gb. i tried to use gnome format, but when i do it says "Error opening /dev/sdb: permission denied" this occurs also with other devices. should i try to fix this or try a better application? thanks
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Pretty much most of what PulseAudio can do, ALSA already does without the need of wasting CPU cycles re-mixing sounds.
<SchighSchagh> kiaas_: umm, you're running an 9.04 beta??
<kiaas_> SchighSchagh, No. I've updated since then xD
<Dr_Willis> never figured out how to  get alsa to play sounds out of the pc in the living room from here. :P
<DaZ> pulseaudio? :f
<ubuntunewbie> hi again , :) I am having a problem when install a .deb can someone help me ? Error: Dependancy is not satifiable: libcairomm-1.0-1
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh, sheash..
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: NFS man! NFS! :p
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Actually depends on why exactly you'd want to.
<SchighSchagh> kiaas_: reason I bring this up is because PA was misconfigured in 8.10, and probably in 9.04 beta as well. a clean 9.04 install should set it up right, but upgrading from 8.10 or 9.04 beta can leave legacy (and incorrect) config files
 * Dr_Willis uses pulse audio to send sublimimal sound messages to the wifes pc in her bedroom from the basement
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Keiffer> Do you know that ESPEAK has bugs in Ubuntu 9.04?
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Heh. esound could do that too. heh
<odonata> is thera any risk with removing indicator applet ?
<odonata> which spams the auth.log
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Or simply just remote logging in and playing the sound from within it.
<mrgenericuser> rek, did chmod work?
<kiaas_> SchighSchagh, so why would I not get problems until after ~11 days of uptime?
<Dr_Willis> psi-jack:  I was thinkign you cant do that remotely any more - wrong owner of the snd devices...
<rodolfo> no-one?
<SchighSchagh> kiaas_: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<SchighSchagh> kiaas_: I have no idea
<psi-jack> Dr_Willis: Sure can.
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<oldude67> rodolfo, is the drive mounted?
<rodolfo> oldude67: yes
<odonata> anyone else had this problem? with dbus-daemon
<blip-> hi all,  out of nowhere evolution suddenly started exhibiting a strange behaviour when I'm composing mail... whenever I type the t character, it opens up a window for adding attachments... the keyboard shortcut for that is meant to be alt-v to open the View menu and then T..... so why is it opening that window when I'm just typing an email ?     I can bypass by using capital T instead... which I can't do for obvious reasons.   any thoughts ?    thanks
<oldude67> rodolfo, try gparted? and i dont think you can do that while its mounted..
<ubuntunewbie> Having problem with Error: Dependancy is not satifiable: libcairomm-1.0-1.I had install libcairomm but still getting the error .Hope someone ca explain the error.
<rodolfo> oldude67: ah..so i should unmount first..i try
<ubuntunewbie> Thnak you
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<rodolfo> oldude67: just tried unmounting..same problem
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  i tend to  use a live cd. and gparted from the live d's for my partitioning needs
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: libcairomm-dev
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: haven't install that
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: trying now
<karex> HI, how to send files computer-to-computer via bluetooth?
<rodolfo> Dr-willis: i don't need to do partitions..just have to format an external drive
<rodolfo> Dr_Willis: i don't need to do partitions..just have to format an external drive
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  you dont really need gparted for that..
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  whenya plug it in.. ubuntu tries to munt it.. unmount it (right cick icon, unmount) then run gparted and it should let it  format.
<rodolfo> Dr_Willis: no infact..i was reading the description right now
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:    use the mkfs.XXXXX command.
<rodolfo> Dr_Willis: what's that?
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  the command line tool that 'makes a filesystem' ie: formats. :)
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  for example  'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdi1'  - formats my flash drive :)
<rodolfo> Dr_Willis: .vfat says to format in FAT, isn't it?
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: still getting the same error
<Dr_Willis> yes vfat =  msdos/fat32
<karex> HI, how to send files computer-to-computer via wireless??
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, but i am right, as it shouldnt be mounted?
<Dr_Willis> karex:  if they can ping each other... theres numerous ways.. scp is one way
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  you dont want to format a mounted fileysstem :)
<karex> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<karex> Dr_Willis: is there a GUI for that?
<Dr_Willis> karex:  why would you need one. :)
<Dr_Willis> that would be.... gparted... :P
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: what are you trying to install?
<TheNano> karex: YES
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: chess
<rodolfo> Dr_Willis: i've installed gparted..ehm..i don't find it..
<karex> TheNano: what's that?
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: synaptic doesn't have a package named chess
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: other chess game
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  run it from the terminal perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> gksudo gparted
<TheNano> karex: nautilus will do , just go to places connect to server and ... ssh , you maybe will need openssh-sftp-server installed
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: synaptic doesn't have a package named other chess game
<Dr_Willis> gksudo gparted /dev/sdb or whatever....
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: .deb is one of the file and also got a file with tar.bz2 but the file got a lot of .sh and .in how to install that ?
<karex> TheNano: is it mean one should be server??
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: synaptic doesn't have the ches.It's call gmchess
<karex> TheNano: is it mean one of them should be server??
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: where did you get the package?
<mars> hi
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: http://code.google.com/p/gmchess/downloads/list
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: yeah..there it is
<psi-jack> Alrighty then! Okay, so how do I enable xinerama dualscreen support now? heh
<mars> how do i cd into a directory permanently from within a script=
<zvacet>  ubuntunewbie: uncompres tar.bz2 with right click on package and then try to find install file
<Dr_Willis> mars:  permently?
<mars> i want to use $ mycommand in bash and cd into /tmp
<mars> for example
<Dr_Willis> cd whatever
<Dr_Willis> next line of script
<mars> but my problem is that another shell is executed and then closed
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<ubuntunewbie> zvacet: how to install ?
<HaRDaWaY> :)
<grawity> mars: That's just how it works -- you cannot do that with a shell script. You'll need to use either an alias, or a shell function.
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: ok, i select the drive>right click>format to FAT32>apply
<oldude67> ubuntunewbie, you will have to read the install readme.
<mars> grawity: where do i define global functions?
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  yes basically - its not too hard to figure out.
<mars> so i can execute them from my shell
<grawity> mars: Your ~/.bashrc would probably be the best place.
<zvacet> ubuntunewbie: instructions should be in install file or read me file
<mars> cool i will try that
<Dr_Willis> mars:  back up.. You have a lot of scripts.. you wan tto be able to execute by just typing their names at teh shell?
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: no infact..i just don't want to throw in the dustbin my new drive :)
<grawity> mars: If it's only a single command, aliases would probably be enough. (alias t='cd /tmp') But for anything more complicated - functions.
<ubuntunewbie> zvacet: notinh on read me 0byte
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: I don't see a deb file on that page, but the bz2 file is the source code and needs to be compiled
<sky1> how do i run TS ?
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  if its empty.. worse you can do is have to reformat it..
<TheNano> karex: yes
<kamil> hi can anybody help me setting up wifi ?
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: how to compiled ? i got the .deb file on ubuntu forum
<TheNano> karex: ever pc that responses a service is a server
<krg_> does anyone know why not all elements in enviroments PATH is loaded at sessionstart?
<rek> mrgenericuser: haven't tried
<sky1> how do i run TS client ?
<oldude67> ubuntunewbie, open the .deb file and install..
<grawity> sky1: tsclient
<kamil> I have my board recognised
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: finished! i'll take a look..
<TheNano> karex: do as follow in the terminal in both pcs
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: just a sec...working on it
<grawity> sky1: Or, if you prefer commandline, rdesktop
<zvacet> ubuntunewbie: if you have deb file just double click on it
<sky1> ubuntunewbie: its already compiled binary package
<th0r> make sure you have libglademm-dev installed
<sky1> grawity: i nee gui :)
<ubuntunewbie> zvacet: it said Error: Dependancy is not satifiable: libcairomm-1.0-1
<mrgenericuser> rek: you could also try xawtv, if tvtime wont work
<ubuntunewbie> zvacet:the file http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=63023&sid=9d93d04582bfef139a9687b45cb6b930
<iwobbles> hey how can I hook up to facebook etc ?? having issues conecting and verifying identities etc in firefox,,
<TheNano> karex: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sky1> ubuntunewbie: what are you trying to install ?
<ubuntunewbie> sky1: a gmchess game
<mars> grawity: works like expected ;) thanks
<sky1> isnt it in repo ?
<krg_> Problem: i added SCALA_HOME/bin to my path in /etc/environment but i does not load by default after boot/session start. If i manually resource the environment file after session start the scala_home/bin is available.
<rek> xtawtv
<sky1> how do i run teamspeak2 client ?
<rek> tried
<mars> just one more thing: are there local functions in bash?
<Dr_Willis> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntunewbie> sky1: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=63023&sid=9d93d04582bfef139a9687b45cb6b930
<grawity> mars: What do you mean by "local functions"?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a problem with pidgin (finch) connecting to facebook in hardy? I can't seem to see the user, on startup it shows than disapears, is there a fix cause i havent found one?
<Edico> how can I save a terminal 132x24 in my profile, in gnome, so the next time when I open the terminal to be opened with 132x24?
<kamil> what does it mean when  after running iwconfig I've got output " wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"" " is there a problem with ESSID ?
<mars> i have now my function, but it calls 2 other functions (for modularity)
<mars> i do not want to pollute my namespace
<zvacet> ubuntunewbie: find libcairomm-1.0-1 in synaptic and install it  then install deb
<TheNano> kamil: no
<kebomix> hello ; i want to make current home in separate partition to be able to install kubuntu with my old home
<Dr_Willis> mars:  perhaps time to check out some examples from the 'advanced bash scripting guide' ?
<karex> TheNano: OK, it's in progress...
<grawity> mars: I din't think there's such a thing. (bash manpage might give some information)
<mars> Dr_Willis: i guess ;p
<TheNano> karex: it will work nice , you will see
<bullgard4> Is there a DEB program package for the SIP phone 'X-Lite'?
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: the source has the same sort of problem
<Keiffer> dudes. how can i make ubuntu tu ask for the pass in order to view /home?
<karex> TheNano: OK, it's done
<TheNano> kebomix: so you want to use the same USER ?
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  you mean via samba shares?
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: huh ? same problem ?
<TheNano> Keiffer: yes , encrypt it
<kebomix> TheNano: i mean i want my firefox bookmarks and settings includsed on it :)
<krg_> Why, when i add SCALA_HOME/bin to my path in /etc/environment is this location not accessible after boot/session start. If i manually source the environment file after session start the SCALA_HOME/bin is available.
<ubuntunewbie> zvacet: i did install  libcairomm-1.0-1 but having the same problem
<Keiffer> TheNano, i would encrypt my whole / but i saw that i need to reinstall it
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: dependencies that I can't meet with synaptic. Looks like it uses libs that are later versions than are available for Jaunty
<grawity> krg_: Adding it to ~/.bashrc would probably be better :\
<karex> TheNano: please give a short "theory" to do that, I should go out for a while...
<Pirate_Hunter> got the hardy backport package for pidgin (finch) and pidgin-facebookchat but the list of users shows on startup than disapears anyone know a fix?
<TheNano> Keiffer: encrypt just your home ,it's safer
<rodolfo> DR_Willis: looks like it worked..
<karex> TheNano: I mean how to get the server name
<kebomix> TheNano: well for now i just want home in separate partition
<Keiffer> TheNano, how? what would you use to do that?
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: oh.. I am using hardy
<TheNano> karex: write just ifconfig and you will see the ipadress for the server
<Keiffer> TheNano, I doo need home to store all the info... xchat logs for ex
<zvacet> th0r: it is in synaptic that is why I don´t understand what make troubles
<kamil> TheNano: I followed one howtoo http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134&page=2
<sky1> HOW I FUCKING RUN TS CLIENT ?
<zvacet> sky1: language!
<TheNano> Keiffer: aren't they in home always?
<grawity> sky1: Like I said, tsclient
<karex> TheNano: is it mean in "Server:" in the dialog box should be written ip address?
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: can teach me how to compile ?
<th0r> zvacet: I don;'t see it in synaptic
<prizren> hi guys
<sky1> grawity: that doesnt work
<prizren> anyone know about this canon printer driver for cups
<Keiffer> TheNano, yes. What I want to say is that, if i encrypt it, how the programs will know to decrypt it in order to store info
<TheNano> karex: why ? do you want to copy files or have internet shared ?
<Dr_Willis> prizren:  some exist.. some work.. some are totally unsupported. check  cups.org web site for your specific make
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: I just tried to compile it and that won't work either. Like I just told you...the compile wants versions of libs that I can't get through synpatic. You would have to download the source for the libs and compile them, then compile the program
<karex> TheNano: i want to copy a file
<livingdaylight> anyone got icq client working with wine?
<kamil> TheNano: lshw -C network gives me output that wifi is enabled yet iwconfig gives ESSID="" is that al right ?
<kamil>  
<prizren> Canon LBP3010/LBP3018/LBP3050 CAPT (UK)
<Dr_Willis> sky1:  go download it from the ts homepage.. and read their docs? extract install...
<kiaas_> prizren, Yeah. I have a canon printer. I had to get the driver off of one of their Asian support sites, it wasn't on the one for North America
<TheNano> Keiffer: you nned to give the key when you login and then it is open to your programs until you log out
<prizren> i have installed a driver Dr_Willis  kiaas_
<Dr_Willis> prizren:   for my canon printer i plug it in.. and it works...
<TheNano> kamil: are you connected to any wifi network
<kiaas_> prizren, eh, then if it still isn't workign I can't help ya.
<kamil> TheNano: no
<prizren> yes, i have it all installed kiaas_ Dr_Willis but i dont get any results or error messages.
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: so you mean it need a specific version of libcairomm-1.0-1 which it's not at synaptic .I need to find the specific libcairomm-1.0-1 and compile it.But which one I should find ?
<kamil> TheNano: I can't see any through network manager
<TheNano> kamil: when you are connected it will write a ESSID there for you
<Keiffer> TheNano, How?
<Dr_Willis> prizren:  check the cups logs perhaps...
<prizren> ok cups log good idea
<TheNano> kamil: you mean like there is awifi network here but you cant see it ?
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: after you got that you would have to do the same for libgtkmm...that is where I ran into the problem trying to compile. And if you try to compile those you will probably find they require something else, that requires something else. I wouldn't advise even trying it
<wiktor> server alfons.abuser.pl
<karex> TheNano: I'm sorry, i should go for a while...
 * gon_ ausente: Ausente por el momento
<Guest21268> server/alfons.abuser.pl
<kamil> TheNAno: I might be in location where there are no wifi networks  but I would like to know if there is a way to test if it works ..
<TheNano> kamil: it should work as it is on and I can't see any reason to say it will not work if there was a network there
<Keiffer> TheNano, you still here? What should I use to encrypt it?
<tuxbuddy> Hello
<tuxbuddy> I am new to Xchat..
<pvullo> Hi all ! I'm searching a sotware to index my movie collection. More precisely something that scan and indexe the content of my  harddrive.
<TheNano> Keiffer: lets google for it
<pvullo> any idea ?
<tuxbuddy> Can someone help me ?
<tuxbuddy> Pls Help me
<kamil> TheNano: When I click on the network manager icon with left click it says "no network devices has been found" and "manual configuration"
<tuxbuddy> Anyone out there?
<Dr_Willis> !ask | tuxbuddy
<ubottu> tuxbuddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxbuddy> Thanks Dr_Wilis
<tuxbuddy> I am new to Xchat
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: so complicated :S .Just wondering is there any link of ubuntu forum or website which teach step by step compiling ? I wanted to learn more
<TheNano> Keiffer: here you got a guide from one of ubuntu devs http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html
<TheNano> kamil: no network device mmm
<Keiffer> TheNano, thank you Sir!
<tuxbuddy> I am in search of Chat Server to setup on my Fedora Machine which can support more than 800+ users online
<tuxbuddy> Can Xchat Support it?
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:  xchat is not an irc 'server' - its an irc client.
<tuxbuddy> Ok..Thanks
<tuxbuddy> CAn I setup IRC Server?
<Dr_Willis> this is linux..  'of course you can'
<tuxbuddy> Whats name of IRC Server?
<oldude67> tuxbuddy, why ask that in ubuntu if your using fedora?
<grawity> tuxbuddy: There are many.
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis>  !info ircd
<ubottu> Package ircd does not exist in jaunty
<tuxbuddy> I am now in Ubuntu ..
<grawity> tuxbuddy: You'd better ask in #freenode though - the guys there are most experienced with those things.
<kamil> TheNano: ifconfig -a  says wlan0 is UP and has HW address
<Q|> Someone an idea why my xchat makes no beep sound on a highlight even though it is set up to do so? Everything else is working (tab colored, taskbar flashing etc.), but no sound. It did that in the past but I don't know what I could've changed
<tuxbuddy> But need to setup for My Intranet
<tuxbuddy> For my Company project Guys
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:    you may have a bit of research to do. Theres many irc 'servers' out - check teh package manager to see whats in there,
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:  or check out 'jabber'
<grawity> tuxbuddy: Many like InspIRCd. Freenode runs Hyperion, but it's quite old. UnrealIRCd is very popular, but it just plain sucks.
<crashflow> if I install ubuntu 9.10 alpha now and install all updates, will I end up with the release version when it is released? or will I lack some features forever if I do not install the final version / release candidate?
<tuxbuddy> Jabber is acuired by Cisco
<grawity> tuxbuddy: You could use XMPP (Jabber) instead.
<tuxbuddy> Acquired by Cisco..:(
<Dr_Willis> crashflow:   You can update
<Dr_Willis> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<grawity> tuxbuddy: XMPP is _still_ a completely open standard.
<tuxbuddy> XMPP
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here had a problem with pidgin connecting to facebook if so how did they fix the problem?
<TheNano> kamil: I'm not right guy for such a test , I will now take a look on my laptop to see if it is the same as you get , what w as your wifi hardware
<tuxbuddy> XMPP..Lemme Explore
<tuxbuddy> Does XMPP saves the Chat session too?
<notjoe> this is a little off topic but maybe you guys can help me
<grawity> tuxbuddy: Saving the chat logs is a feature of the client, not the server.
<crashflow> Dr_Willis, what about new themes for ubuntu 9.10? will I get everything that the user of the final release has if I continuously update?
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:   you could always make a logging client. :)
<kamil> TheNano: manual configuration is probably for setting up your own wifi network right?
<tuxbuddy> Does Xchat Do Have that feature?
<Dr_Willis> crashflow:   ubuntu is upgradeable.. thats a main feature..
<grawity> tuxbuddy: No.
<grawity> tuxbuddy: Xchat is _IRC_ client - not XMPP/Jabber.
<notjoe> i have my laptop hooked up to speakers to play music and i am looking for a program to run under ubuntu that i can use my iphone to connect to , to control what songs get played
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:  xchat is a client - it can save logs...
<tuxbuddy> How Can I have that feature?
<tuxbuddy> Okie
<grawity> tuxbuddy: All IM and IRC clients support logging. But Xchat doesn't support XMPP.
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:  perhaps hit F1 and read the xchat help docs.
<tuxbuddy> One more feature- Can I integrate Server to My ADS
<grawity> tuxbuddy: For what purpose exactly you need that?
<TheNano> kamil: yes, but normally you don't need that
<Roland> why does ccpd keep segfaulting whenever i start it?
<tuxbuddy> Grawity..We have Microsoft Outlook for all Professionals who believe in windows.I have ateam who wants seperate Chat Server setup but Creating different account is cumbersome.On Integrating with ADS they can login with the same username and password
<kamil> TheNano: I think last time I installed this wifi all I needed was click on Network Manager and choose wifi as wlan0 and that was it after I could see at least a few networks
<TheNano> kamil: I have jaunty and it is not like that there is no manual configuration ... sorry , make you question more specific and long maybe the others can help you
<grawity> tuxbuddy: ADS = Active Directory?
<tuxbuddy> Thats why I want to setup Chat Server and Client on Fedora Server....Yes
<tuxbuddy> Yes
<kamil> TheNano: now only thing I can do is Edit wireless networks
<tuxbuddy> Its Active Directory Server
<TheNano> kamil: yes it is as you say
<grawity> tuxbuddy: AD uses LDAP, so I'm sure ejabberd, for example, supports something like that.
<Dr_Willis> tuxbuddy:  then why are you asking about  Fedora in #ubuntu? :)
<kamil> TheNano: only the problem is that there are none :)
<tuxbuddy> ejabberd ?
<TheNano> kamil: du you use ubuntu Networkmanager?
<grawity> tuxbuddy: One of the most popular XMPP servers.
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide a DEB program package for the SIP phone 'X-Lite'?
<Dr_Willis> !info X-lite
<ubottu> Package X-lite does not exist in jaunty
<kamil> TheNano: yes the one that came up with installation
<tuxbuddy> Sorry Guys..I knew yu guys Really Sound Great Experts..
<TheNano> bullgard4: no i guess
<Q|> Has anybody configured hist xChat to beep on highlighted messages? And does it work, actually making a sound on a highlight? (I'm on Jaunty)
<bullgard4> TheNano: Thank you.
<tuxbuddy> SO You guys think ejabberd is the One I need to go for
<bumbula> hi all, do i need to install windows to run wine ....just want to install winamp
<Q|> bumbula: No, you don't have to
<Dr_Willis> bumbula:  wine dosent use windows..
<todd_chambery> try xmms
<Dr_Willis> bumbula:  and theres players for linux that do most everything winamp does.
<Q|> bumbula: It's the reason why you actually want wine, right ^^
<bumbula> ahhh ok thyx a lot :-)
<Q|> ^^
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Slart> Q|: I don't use xchat myself but considering the amount of customization you can do with it I'd be very surprised if there wasn't one person out there using "beep" on highligh
<todd_chambery> itah
<todd_chambery> ah
<foxfessel> hi
<Q|> Slart: Yes, I've used it myself before, but it stopped working. Could've happened with the update hardy -> jaunty
<tuxbuddy> ejabberd ...can I find it on apt-get source repo
<tuxbuddy> If I want to install it in UBuntu
<Q|> Slart: So I actually need to figure out if it's a bug or if I've just made a mistake with something
<tuxbuddy> Yes..Its there
<tuxbuddy> apt-get install ejabberd
<Slart> Q|: possible.. it's not just a configuration thing for pulseaudio?
<tuxbuddy> grawity..
<tuxbuddy> Thats Really
<tuxbuddy> great
<Q|> Slart: Actually I'm quite sure it has to do something with PA, but I wouldn't know where to look at
<todd_chambery> Q: Is there a way to disable minimize in the gnome taskbar?
<tuxbuddy> grawity: I need one more help
<todd_chambery> I only want clicking a button to "bring to front"
<tuxbuddy> My VPN Client is not working on Ubuntu though it works for Windows
<prizren> your version of Ghostscript is 8.6x, you may not be able to print some
<prizren>   documents.
<Slart> Q|: try installing the packages paman padevchooser pavucontrol ...
<prizren> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=290339
<Slart> Q|: then start the volume control and see if something shows up when you're highlighted
<aboSamoor> how can I uninstall a program that was installed by compiling the source code ?
<todd_chambery> I find I'm frequently clicking a button multiple times just to get it on top
<tuxbuddy> My VPN Client is not working on Ubuntu though it works for Windows
<todd_chambery> (happens with pidgin a lot)
<foxfessel> I`m new here... I need some help... Just got ubuntu on my laptop, it was running great, but, I don`t know why, it can`t play any sound anymore...
<tuxbuddy> My VPN Client is not working on Ubuntu though it works for Windows
<Q|> Slart: Nope, nothing shows up. pavucontrol is always open
<prizren> yes, i have it all installed kiaas_ Dr_Willis "your version of Ghostscript is 8.6x, you may not be able to print" http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=290339
<Q|> Slart: I use it exclusively to change volume
<foxfessel> Is this th right channel to make this tipe of question?
<Slart> Q|: hmm.. does beep work if you try... for example.. backspace in the terminal when the line is empty?
<oldude67> foxfessel, yes
<tuxbuddy> How Can I restrict root to ssh from the remote machine?
<Q|> Slart: Nope, it does not. However, /usr/bin/beep does make a beep
<TheNano> foxfessel: yes and no, peoplie like more info like what hardware do you ahve and so on , I guess it usually is an easy thing you miss
<bidossessi> how can i stop jaunty from beeping like hell at startup and shutdown, and is it symptomatic of a problem? i can't find anything wrong in the logs, but i get weird screen artifacts at bootup
<tuxbuddy> Pls hElp
<foxfessel> hummm
<bidossessi> tuxbuddy, read the ss.conf file for example cases
<bidossessi> tuxbuddy, read the ssh.conf file for example cases
<jetlinux> Helle every one what tool can I have linux similar to symantec ghost or symantec ghost is also useful for imaging linux ,I have multiboot system to be specific
<Q|> Slart: This would be the preferred solution btw, since I would like my PC-Speaker to be used, so I can hear it even if my Speakers are turned off
<grawity> tuxbuddy: "PermitRootLogins no"
<TheNano> foxfessel: there is documentation on ubuntu.com and the wiki and the forum you should search by you hardware and some words for you problem if no luck then come back here, but someone maybe have time to help you anyway
<Slart> Q|: have a look in system, preferences, sound... on the "Sounds" tab.. "Play alert sound"
<Slart> Q|: I think that one has to be checked for the pc speaker beep to work
<bidossessi> Slart, i'm talking about pre-GUI
<foxfessel> Thanks! I'll give it a try.. =)
<Psi-Jack> Well. Now that I have Ubuntu (or, rather, Kubuntu), installed. I'm actually somewhat impressed.
<Slart> bidossessi: huh?
<Q|> Slart: I've checked it now, has been unchecked. I can play the test sound and it plays fine with PA showing me that it's working, too.
<bidossessi> Slart, it beeps erratically, as if, for instance a key was being pressed too long during POST
<Q|> Slart: But still no sound in the terminal or with xChat
<Slart> bidossessi: I'm discussing how to enable beep on highligh in xchat =).. I have no idea about your problem.. sorry
<bidossessi> Slart, my bad, i though you were talking to me
<Slart> Q|: hmm.. odd
<Slart> bidossessi: no worries
<Q|> Slart: Doh *lol*
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: Hi wanted to ask one question.What PPA ?
<karex> TheNano: i back. how to be the server??
<Q|> Slart: Now your last highlight worked o_O
<Q|> Slart: And I have configured xChat to use an external program, /usr/bin/beep.
<Slart> Q|: oh.. so it's kind of working now? perhaps it had to .. clear its throat? =)
<Q|> Slart: The PC-Speaker is being used now. Just because of the checkbox you mentioned ^^ Somehow I can't make any sense out of it, but it worked at least :)
<Q|> Slart: Well, it works in xChat, but still no sound in the terminal :D
<Q|> Slart: Which I didn't notice prior to your suggestion at all to be honest ^^
<Slart> Q|: alright.. sweet.. if you need to test highlighting and such I can recommend #test  .. they have a bot that will do all kinds of stuff to you =)
<Q|> Slart: Oh, that's great to know, thanks
<Q|> Slart: Exactly what I was looking for for a long time ^^ Thanks for your help
<Slart> Q|: you're welcome
<GuidMorrow> weirdness, each time one CPU goes in a valley, the other CPU "peaks"
<GuidMorrow> AHHHH
<GuidMorrow> oh there it is... I thought, where did my message go?!
<Q|> IRC-sickness, GuidMorrow ^^
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> helo
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GuidMorrow> you mean the server itself is experiencing lag? and I thought I turned off joins/parts on this thing
<Q|> GuidMorrow: My guess would be some kind of lag, yes. Either on your or on the server side.
<aaron11> hg
<aaron11> h
<aaron11> g
<aaron11> oop
<GuidMorrow> I have transmission running, downloading amd64 ubuntu
<Q|> GuidMorrow: That sounds like a possible answer to the question ^^
<GuidMorrow> throttled at 15 kB/s
<Q|> GuidMorrow: Oh, ok ^^
<GuidMorrow> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Q|> What a neat feautre o_O
<GuidMorrow> these CD's burn weird for whatever reason; if I attempt to even burn a bootable ISO image, and then try to boot to it, it won't even boot to that CD, even though I have it set in BIOS to boot from CD
<GuidMorrow> I had this one issue happen when I installed ubuntu on this HP box
<GuidMorrow> wasted about 5 CD-Rs trying to figure it out
<Q|> GuidMorrow: Maybe you should try it with a CD-RW first in the future. Burning has some issues with me, too. Can't burn a DVD-RW for example, but CD-* works
<heo> How can I add a new root user?
<Psi-Jack> heo: There is only one root user.
<guntbert> !root | heo
<ubottu> heo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Psi-Jack> heo: Besides.. Why would you possibly ever need more than one root?
<GuidMorrow> heck why does this thing ask for my password each time I want to install a package
<guntbert> heo: if you want another user who is allowed to sudo, create her account and make it a member of the admin group
<Roland> So the only way to get CANON LBP2900 working is to install 8.04 on i386?
<bidossessi> so, how can i stop jaunty from beeping like hell at startup and shutdown, and is it symptomatic of a problem? i can't find anything wrong in the logs, but i get weird screen artifacts at bootup (looks like what a broken LCD does when you press on it: colours).
<flintwingel> GuidMorrow: beacuse installing is an administrative task
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, it's making sure that you are the person autorized to install packages
<GuidMorrow> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Slart> GuidMorrow: making chances to the system should require a password.. it's just a good idea
<guntbert> !sudo | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Slart> changes
<GuidMorrow> what the heck just happened
<mrgenericuser> if you need to 'be' root for several commands, use 'sudo -i'
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Roland> something is pooched
<bidossessi> how would i know i couldn't speak?
<bidossessi> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<guntbert> mrgenericuser: yes but tell them not to make a habit of it :-)
<Roland> !ping
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, several users returned from a small netsplit and the FloodBots saw that as a possible onjoin flood so they set the channel to quiet mode for a minute
<Roland> !ping
<mrgenericuser> true!  you should only use root priv when NEEDED, i agree completely with that...
<Roland> !ubotty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotty
<Myrtti> Roland: it refuses to response only every so often in a brief moment to same factoid
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bidossessi> except that many trivial management tasks require root access
<Roland> Myrtti, nice to know, i thought i was talking to myself for a second
<guntbert> bidossessi: thats what sudo/gksudo are for
<bidossessi> so no one knows why ujaunty would start bleeting at startup?
<IdleOne> bleeting?
<guntbert> bidossessi: it does *what*?
<br34l> beeping?
<IdleOne> bleeding?
<rafaloo> .
<bidossessi> actually a little of both :p
<GuidMorrow> diodes?
<heo> guntbert: Is it just by clicking a cross in System>Users and ...
<heo> ... Groups>Manage Groups> Admin ?
<br34l> GuidMorrow: LED's
<beatty> There seems to be a lot of trouble with flash.  My kid likes to watch videos on PBSkids.org and they are so choppy they are unwatchable.  Any suggestions.
<bidossessi> it beeps rather randomly and my screen gets covered in (rather nice) fractal colors i normally associate with a broken LCD until gnome starts.
<Forza4Life> beatty    are u using 32 or 64 bit
<masquerade> does anyone know how to constantly remove all gnome-panels?
<bidossessi> masquerade, i would believe that removing them would make it permanent, unless your session doesn't get saved on exit...
<bidossessi> like, your machine crashes
<Besogon> Did anyone try to change partition for /usr dir?
<mrgenericuser> bidossessi, it sounds like something is trying to print binary data to the screen, or something.....
<guntbert> heo: thats what I meant, but you could also look at the account's properties(user privileges: administer...)
<masquerade> bidossessi: i cant remove the last panel through the gui, i would have to kill gnome-panel. and gnome-panel instantly restarts after killing it
<Gu357> hi
<GuidMorrow> do they sell cdrw ultra speed discs at 700M capacity? I only used to have 650M discs with only 4x write speed
<bidossessi> mrgenericuser, i really don't know. i's only annoying (and embarassing sometimes) because of the unstoppable noise, and the inability to see the logs, but the machine seems to boot fine.
<Besogon> Did anyone try to change partition for /usr dir? I'v installed /usr/local at BIG partition and wnat change partition for /usr/local to /usr
<llutz> GuidMorrow:  verbatim/mitsubishi does
<mrgenericuser> bidossessi, try running memtest and hard drive tests to make sure something isnt being currupted.  if all else fails, you could unplug the pc speaker from the motherboard ;)
<bidossessi> Besogon, boot a live cd, move your files to their new location, edit your fstab to reflect changes, boot into your system
<bidossessi> mrgenericuser, i don't think so. i'm dualbooting with opensuse and this only happens in ubuntu, mem and hdd are fine; furthermore it's a laptop
<bidossessi> nobody's had this kind of issue before?
<krathos> ciao a tutti
<Besogon> bidossessi, thanks. but my Windows didn't work when I had moved SAM file. Are you sure that will work?
<heo> guntbert: thank you.
<guntbert> heo: no problem :-)
<bidossessi> Besogon, linux is not windows
<bidossessi> Besogon, i moved my whole os to a new motherboard and it worked by only tweaking fstab and menu.lst
<mrgenericuser> bidossessi, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241317 says to try 'echo blacklist pcspkr >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' might shut it up after one restart....
<bidossessi> mrgenericuser, already done, thant's what puzzles me
<zetheroo2> there are a bunch of files in a folder in my home directory which are locked to my user so I need to change the permissions for all the folders and files inside of one folder to allow me full access to them. How do I do this in the terminal?
<bidossessi> i'll reboot in ubuntu now and see what gives.
<bidossessi> brb
<imduffy15> Hi, does anybody have a method for deploying software and syncing configs across a network of ubuntu machines?
<guntbert> zetheroo2: I guess they are owned by the wrong user - type ls -l <folder> and look at the output (you can pastebin it, if you want, don't just paste it here please)
<zetheroo2> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d4b945d2f
<suresh_tech> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy
<suresh_tech> wassup
<mrgenericuser> bidossessi, maybe splash screen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/279187
<zetheroo2> guntbert: I copied the folder dvdrip-data from another machine
<majuk> Can someone with a working install of XP dualbooting w/ ubuntu via grub pastebin their menu.lst to me?
<majuk> Or tell me if there are any 'map' statements in there.
<guntbert> zetheroo2: one minute
<suresh_tech> watt
<zetheroo1> majuk: http://pastebin.com/d76d1f519
<majuk> zetheroo1: Gracias sir.
<zetheroo1> majuk: te nada ;)
<guntbert> zetheroo1: please type sudo chown -R zeth:zeth dvdrip-data
<majuk> Any idea how an XP install is going to tolerate going from D: to C: assignment? I think I (well, M$) botched this install, but I want to save it.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<guntbert> majuk: ask in ##windows please
<zetheroo2> guntbert: ok done
<majuk> Yuh yuh.
<guntbert> zetheroo2: did it work out too?
<GuidMorrow> netsplit? i didn't see any messages, I have joins/parts off
<kiaas_> Blargh. my AMD K6-2 system is currently Under clocked to 200mhz with a 66mhz FSB >.>
<kiaas_> I wonder if it'll run win7
<zetheroo2> guntbert: cool .. it looks like it did
<zetheroo2> guntbert: thank you so much
<guntbert> zetheroo2: you are welcome - have fun :-)
<zetheroo2> kiaas_ =-O
<Guest54569> Can someone help me please, I have Ubuntu 9.04 and pidgin, aMSN & emesen will not let me sign in, any suggestions?
<icarus-c> Guest54569: wrong account ? :P
<kiaas_> zetheroo, Zero can't be negative D:
<Guest54569> Can someone help me please, I have Ubuntu 9.04 and pidgin, aMSN & emesen will not let me sign in, any suggestions?
<GuidMorrow> Guest54569 isn't logged in, he probably didn't identify to services
<Bob_Dole> Identified.
<zetheroo2> Guest54569: logged into Pidgin here ... working fine
<Bob_Dole> Really, my plan for my AMD K6-2 system is to get it back to 500mhz(jumper settings, yay!) and then install debian on it and run it as a router :/
<sumTRiCKZ> Can someone help me I have Ubuntu 9.04 aMSN, Pidgin & Emesen will ot let me sign in... Any help?
<GuidMorrow> Guest54569 > If you've forgotten your password to identify yourself by, ask #freenode to reset it
<sumTRiCKZ> I don't really care bout my password, or anything I nee dhelp?
<bazhang> sumTRiCKZ, any reason to have two accounts asking the same question?
<sumTRiCKZ> no i didnt know I had the other one open..
<sumTRiCKZ> My bad.
<sumTRiCKZ> Wanna help me now please?
<GuidMorrow> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: I am logged onto MSN with Pidgin here .. working fine ...
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: no need to PM me ...
<TwoTwenty> I wish my 43" TV I use for computer monitor coudl do better then 1360x768
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: talk out in the open :)
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: are you chatting right now in Pidgin?
<sumTRiCKZ> zetheroo2: nah man redownloading it
<sumTRiCKZ> zetheroo2 are you there?, it lets me log in Yahoo. just not msn
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: hmm
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: have you googled this issue?
<sumTRiCKZ> yes
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: you might have to change a server setting
<sumTRiCKZ> and nothing related.
<sumTRiCKZ> let me try log in with a differnt account doubt it will work
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: I would start pidgin from the terminal and watch the output while attempting to log on to MSN
<sumTRiCKZ> lol a lil bit to technical for me im a mad nooob at ubuntu
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: ok, I apologise for that ...
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<sumTRiCKZ> yup
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: then type in: pidgin
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: and press Enter
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: hopefully you had closed pidgin before entering it in the terminal ...
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: Pidgin should open and you should try to login to MSN
<gst-kaps> anyidea how can I use testdisk to restore my partitions
<gst-kaps> ?
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: once Pidgin fails to login you can take a look at the Terminal and see the output errors
<sumTRiCKZ> it just stays on 'connecting'
<boris> hello
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ; are you sure this login username and password are correct?
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: can you use it to login through a browser?
<sumTRiCKZ> ye lol.
<Factran> Hello ! How can I know if a software is compatible with the  jack sound server ?  (Listen music player in my case)
<MOUD> Hey all
<Factran> !ask | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MOUD> !helll > Factran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helll
<MOUD> !hello > Factran
<ubottu> Factran, please see my private message
<MOUD> didnt work -.-
<Factran> :)
<Factran> !hello | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Factran> lol
<bazhang> Factran, MOUD /msg ubottu
<Factran> yes it worked
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: its got to be a server issue ...
<zhxk> how to chmode a file make it excutable?
<MOUD> bazhang: hehe
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: you using Ubuntu Jaunty?
<Kelder> zhxk: +x
<ortsvorsteher> zhxk: chmod 700 file
<sumTRiCKZ> ye ubuntu 9.04
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/367034
<sumTRiCKZ> I got it bro
<sumTRiCKZ> dont worry
<sumTRiCKZ> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/9905
<MOUD> I'm getting the following error while trying to run Touchpad:  "  GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics   "  The problem is that I can't find the SHMConfig value on the xorg.conf. Any help plese?
<zhxk> thanks
<sumTRiCKZ> fixed it
<sumTRiCKZ> thanks for ur help zetheroo2
<zhxk> does telnetd consumes less resources than sshd?
<zetheroo2> sumTRiCKZ: cool ... no worries
<flintwingel> zhxk: telnet doesn't have the encryption overhead so typically yes
<Factran> MOUD: just add thee line : SHMConfig=true inyour xorg.conf, but i don't know wher.
<zhxk> flintwingel:ssl simple xors the buffer?
<zhxk> *simply?
<MOUD> Factran: that's the problem, I dunno where either
<Factran> MOUD: I don't know. maybe add a section "InputDevice" in your xork.conf
<Factran> *xorg
<Factran> you may try to read man xorg.conf.
<MOUD> Factran: I'm googling it atm
<aaronvarghese> #blender-help
<masiddiqui>  /msg NickServ identify campigone
<stefg> heheh
<Araneidae> Anyone see their /usr/bin/X process leak memory out of control?  Mine got up to 80% of 2.5G before I shut down
<stefg> masiddiqui: time to set a new password :-)
<masiddiqui> sorry
<jiohdi> why does ubuntu use ext3 instead of ext4?
<masiddiqui> hey can anyone tell me to how to configure fetchmail
<stefg> masiddiqui: as a hint: always go to the server tab when identifying
<Araneidae> jiohdi, presumably because it's older and so more stable
<masiddiqui> ok
<jiohdi> isnt 4 just an advanced version of 3 with fixes?
<krad> hi.  where can i  see startup services?
<karex> HI, after installing openssh-server, does sshd run automatically?
<ortsvorsteher> krad: search under /etc/init.d
<ortsvorsteher> yes karex
<ElronMcBong> hi, I have an error to report and I am not sure if it is ubuntu, kde or qt... I am running kubuntu where the feature "double click opens file" or something to that effect is enabled by default. In QT this is problematic, because selecting a checkbox will also be realized as double click. Do you think it is an ubuntu issue?
<masiddiqui> can anyone tell me to how to setup fetchmail
<karex> ortsvorsteher: is it mean my pc always become server when sshd run?
<stefg> masiddiqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015150
<ortsvorsteher> whats your preferred language? karex
<Araneidae> jiohdi, no, there were some significant changes.  I know people lost data because of a change in how file synchronisation is handled (don't know much more, though, you'll need to google I guess)
<romme> my mouse is extremely fast after updating to Jaunty. i've set all the settings in gnome to the lowest possible value, but it's still hard to handle. anyone experiencing this?
<GuidMorrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jiohdi> thank you Araneidae
<karex> ortsvorsteher: i'm sorry with my english. When sshd run, it listens to client request, doesn't it?
<GuidMorrow> romme: mouse acceleration?
<romme> GuidMorrow, maybe, or maybe resolution
<GuidMorrow> laser or LED mouse
<romme> LED
<romme> Genius Optical Mouse
<didi> cc
<didi> ciao
<didi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<GuidMorrow> !p2p | didi
<ubottu> didi: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Haralith> q
<krad> how to know which program is using this port?
<vishal> hi all
<stefg> krad: netstat
<vishal> does anyone know where is openssl.pc is located in Ubuntu?
<lohu> hallo
<ortsvorsteher> karex: yes, sshd is listening to client requests.
<TheNano> karex: are you back ?
<karex> ortsvorsteher: how to disable it? because my pc doesn't always become a server.
<karex> ortsvorsteher: i mean, it's only needed when I want to send a file
<karex> TheNano: Yes, of course
<ortsvorsteher> karex: just remove openssh installation. if you only connect from your pc to another, openssh server is not needed.
<Submarine> karex, is there any problem with running sshd?
<karex> TheNano: Yes, off course
<GuidMorrow> security vulnerability?
<rhii> '-'
<karex> Submarine: i haven't tried it yet (hehe... :)
<TheNano> karex: it runs automatically you need to install and then connect, if pcs are both at home , if not you will need port forwarding in router
<GuidMorrow> what is the exact port for ssh operations
<Chousuke> GuidMorrow: the port assigned to SSH is 22
<Chousuke> GuidMorrow: but you can change it if you need to.
<grawity> GuidMorrow: The officially assigned TCP port is 22, but it's changeable.
<krad> how to stop rpcbind?
<GuidMorrow> do I need to assign a NFS to lock to port 22?
<karex> ortsvorsteher: so i don't need openssh-server in both pcs for sending a file??
<chessnutmushroom> hey guys, what is the yum equivalent of apt-cache search?
<stefg> chessnutmushroom: /j #
<chessnutmushroom> yum search lists too much detail, i just want the package names
<stefg> chessnutmushroom: /j #fedora
<ortsvorsteher> karex: if your send from one pc, you dont need there openssh-server. only on the pc where you want to send file to
<krad> how to stop rpcbind?
<IdleOne> chessnutmushroom, not sure but man yum search
<cvxxcvcb> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption). A definite bookmark for every smart Internet user! (This has been a public service message; NOT spam.)
<karex> ortsvorsteher, TheNano : ok. so, how to disable sshd? by remove openssh-server?
<Submarine> yes
<jMyles> chessnutmushroom: I love your nick! :-)
<ortsvorsteher> karex: just remove openssh-server "sudo apt-get remove openssh-server"
<krad> how to stop rpcbind?
<Theoraforever> I have a highly-corrupted SD card I need to reformat. How would I do that under Ubuntu?
<gsedej> hello
<GuidMorrow> hey jrib, it is likely they use a dynamic IP address, they'll come back
<gsedej> can someone help me with Jack sound
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | gsedej
<ubottu> gsedej: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, and he will ban that ip also when they do
<stefg> Theoraforever: i'd zero it completely before trying to reformat... that way you know if it's still usable
<jrib> GuidMorrow: yeah :(
<GuidMorrow> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<Submarine> Theoraforever, there's probably some GUI for that, but mkfs -t vfat /dev/thegooddevice probably works
<Theoraforever> Thanks
<GuidMorrow> haha what the?
<Kelder> !Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu.
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | kelder
<ubottu> kelder: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> Theoraforever: but running a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk* bs=4k before won't hurt
<vishal> hi, does anyone know whts openssl.pc?
<IdleOne> !ask | gsedej
<ubottu> gsedej: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Theoraforever> Thanks.
<ikonia> vishal: it's pkgconfig file for openssl
<vishal> ubottu : do you know where is openssl.pc is located or it's a part of which package?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> vishal: it's normally installed with openssl
<vadi2> hi, is it possible to see the cpu temperature with ubuntu?
<vadi2> (easily)
<ikonia> vishal: lmsensors is a solid tool
<GuidMorrow> what about SMART status
<ikonia> vishal: assuming your board can interact with it, I think you can also use gkrelm
<IdleOne> vadi2, lmsensors like ikonia suggested
<vishal> ikonia :  I have installed openssl but still when I do pkg-config --libs, it says that openssl is not installed or the path where openssl.pc is located is not known
<ikonia> GuidMorrow: smart tools
<ikonia> vishal: how did you install open ssl ?
<GuidMorrow> ...?
<rek>  hybrid pci lv3h   is it supported??
<vishal> apt-get install openssl
<stefg> !info smartmontools | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ikonia> vishal: probably in the dev package
<GuidMorrow> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<rek>  hybrid pci lv3h   is it supported?? bazhang
<vadi2> IdleOne: I don't have that command and no package is offered to be installed
<vishal> well, I tried doing it as well but I got error
<ikonia> vishal: what error
<vishal> i tried openssl-devel
<ikonia> vishal: that's on the package name
<IdleOne> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in jaunty
<vishal> ikonia : no such package
<stefg> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ikonia> vishal: it's not the package name, use the package manager to search for the correct ssl development package name
<IdleOne> thank you stefg
<IdleOne> vadi2, lm-sensors is the package name
<vishal> ikonia : well I tried that as well, but I'll give it a shot anyways
<ikonia> libssl-dev vishal
<vadi2> IdleOne: ok, found it
<vishal> ikonia : oh thanks, I think I installed that as well. But let me check and come back to you. Thanks a lot.
<prizren> this worked!!! Dr_Willis  kiaas_  http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=35355.0
<GuidMorrow> !cz | prizren
<ubottu> prizren: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<vishal> ikonia:it isn't thr. Installing it now, thanks man.
<ikonia> no problem
<Theoraforever> Hey, how do I know which device in /dev/ is my SD card?
<grawity> Theoraforever: Run 'sudo fdisk -l', and see which one matches (size, filesystem, etc)
<Theoraforever> Okay.
<GuidMorrow> IdleOne: no lmsensors, installing package
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, the package name is lm-sensors
<copywriter> hello all my knowledgeable friends whom i admire and respect
<copywriter> :)
<GuidMorrow> NOW WHAT? I still can't run the command. "bash: lm-sensors: command not found"
<ikonia> GuidMorrow: have you read any documentation on how to set it up ?
<ikonia> GuidMorrow: you have to set it up first, there are some solid guides on the net and on ubuntuforums
<GuidMorrow> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<stefg> ah....
<StrangeCharm> what's the name of the metapackage for a lamp install?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<copywriter> my question is - is there a way to share a folder on ubuntu that gives access only to specific users (users connecting don't have an account on the pc) the scenario is a department with let's say 9 pc's all running ubuntu it's within an organization that has many departments they're all on a network called treasury, there's 1 pc dedicated to sharing but i want the people connecting to be...
<copywriter> ...able to use a name and password
<sdf> they need an acount on the server
<sdf> a samba account at least
<ikonia> copywriter: the username/password must have a relationship to an account either local, or via something like ldap that has a UID and GID
<sdf> yes
<copywriter> do i use samba even if i don't have any windows pc's on the network (i'm running away from microsoft)
<_Space_Case_> help. i conect my phone to jaunty and it dont conect, my dmesg | tail usb-storage: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<sdf> use NFS
<copywriter> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ikonia> copywriter: you can use samba, NFS, maybe even sshfs, you may want to consider sharing it out of a webserver
<MOUD> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<stefg> copywriter: a 'pc dedicated to sharing' is usually called a file-server :-) you might want to look at ebox
<stefg> !ebox | copywriter
<ubottu> copywriter: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sdf> ebox is very good
<copywriter> gotcha
<sdf> i use it on my router
<stefg> copywriter: if you only have Linux clients i'd go nfs ... simpler and faster
<_Space_Case_> help. i conect my phone to jaunty and it dont connect, my dmesg | tail usb-storage: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<Theoraforever> Hmmm... sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1
<copywriter> i'm heading to the office i'm so excited about migrating to linux
<sdf> nice to hear
<Theoraforever> did't work (Sorru, hit enter by mistake.
<_Space_Case_> help. i conect my phone to jaunty and it dont connect, my dmesg | tail usb-storage: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5 i want to transfer pictures from the phone to laptop...
<copywriter> then nfs it is, i'm going to experiment with ebox just for the fun ofit
<Halitech> !patience | _Space_Case_
<ubottu> _Space_Case_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GuidMorrow> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Theoraforever> Since mkfs didn't work, is there anything else I can try?
<stefg> copywriter: unfortunately ebox is for samba servers :-) nfs is a diffrent beast
<sdf> do man exports
<copywriter> ah, reading up on nfs now
<Halitech> Theoraforever, have you tried the partition editor?
<L3dPlatedLinux> where would i go for server help?
<sdf> for NFS
<Alvinware> spacecase, memory card?
<ikonia> L3dPlatedLinux: just ask
<Halitech> L3dPlatedLinux, what kind of phone?
<Theoraforever> Halitech: No. How would I do that?
<Halitech> _Space_Case_, what kind of phone
<Halitech> Theoraforever, I think its under system - admin - partition editor
<Halitech> L3dPlatedLinux, sorry, ignore my post to you
<Theoraforever> Okay.
<copywriter> thank you very much guys
<copywriter> now i got something to go on
<furis> sa rend fou linux help me
<IdleOne> !fr | furis
<ubottu> furis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_Space_Case_> samsung rant
<stefg> Theoraforever: did you zero the drive (is i suggested?)
<TheNano> karex: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh disable
<_Space_Case_> worked fine in the other distro... 8.10
<ikonia> TheNano: that won't do anything
<Theoraforever> The partition editor isn't there. What package do install to install it?
<IdleOne> Theoraforever, gparted
<Halitech> Theoraforever, I believe its gparted
<Theoraforever> stefg: Not yet.
<TheNano> ikonia: why ?
 * copywriter races to the office on a sunday
<Slart> TheNano, karex: stop might work.. "disable" doesn't
<IdleOne> Theoraforever, it will show as partition editor in the menu
<Alvinware> spacecase, search synaptic package for mobile phone/hanf.
<Theoraforever> Thanks.
<ikonia> TheNano: disable isn't a valid command for an init script
<stefg> Theoraforever: you've got cfdisk , a decent cli tool for partitioning
<Slart> TheNano, karex: * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart|try-restart|status}
<TheNano> Slart: ikonia
<TheNano> yes
<stefg> Theoraforever: But i really suggest zeroing the drive ... that will make the controller map out damaged cells
<TheNano> Slart: ikonia: where was the diable in ubuntu , there was another command
<ikonia> TheNano: update-rc.d
<Slart> TheNano: hmm.. bum perhaps? or update-rc.d?
<TheNano> ikonia: right
<MOUD> !windows-drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows-drivers
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MOUD> Is there a way to install a Windows driver on linux?
<sdf> test
<arand> MOUD: ndiswrapper
<ikonia> MOUD: ndiswrapper, but it's not advisable
<ikonia> MOUD: windows drivers are for windows.....for a reason
<Halitech> MOUD, depends on what driver you want to install
<IdleOne> MOUD, make sure your hardware doesnt already have a linux version of the driver
<stefg> Theoraforever: Then partition it with sudo cfdisk /dev//[foobar] (pay attention to partition type), after that mkfs -t vfat /dev/[foobar]
<Halitech> MOUD, what is it you are trying to install?
<sdf> !windows | lol
<ubottu> lol: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> !botabuse > sdf
<ubottu> sdf, please see my private message
<karex> Slart, TheNano: Thanks a lot!
<MOUD> I have a synaptic touchpad but on Windows if I press a a little square on it then a blue light turns on thus making the touchpad do other things like instead of scrolling it will change the volume.
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<stefg> !synaptics
<sdf> !windows | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Alvinware> How to convert other ppl username in yahoo into ip address?
<bazhang> sdf, stop that
<GuidMorrow> ???
<GuidMorrow> what's /dev/sg0
<IdleOne> sdf, keep being a tool. I love watching you trolls get busted
<Slart> Alvinware: not sure you can do that.. if you have a direct connection you might be able to use "netstart" or "iptop"
<sdf> !Fuck | IdleOne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fuck
<GuidMorrow> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> bazhang, thank you
<stefg> ... about time ...
<GuidMorrow> I'm trying to set a temperature sensor on my hard drive and I see "/dev/sg0"...?
<stefg> GuidMorrow: hddtemp
<GuidMorrow> what's sg0
<GuidMorrow> hard disk is sda
<Slart> GuidMorrow: cd-rom driver? or dvd?
<llutz> GuidMorrow:  sg0 = first generic scsi-interface
<llutz> err device
<Slart> GuidMorrow: could be a scanner too
<MOUD> !synclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synclient
<GuidMorrow> so sg0 is my IDE controller
<diddy> I am looking for an application equivalent to Visio on Windows. Is there anything like this?
<ikonia> diddy: no
<IdleOne> MOUD, you can use /msg ubottu  SEARCHTERM so you dont add to channel scroll. also try /msg ubottu info SEARCHTERM
<stefg> GuidMorrow: Since ubuntu uses libata *all* disks are handled as scsi ...
<stefg> !UUID | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MOUD> IdleOne: I see. thanks
<diddy> ikonia, not even a program similar but with much less functionality?
<IdleOne> MOUD, no problem.
<ikonia> diddy: nothing beyond paint like programs
<Slart> diddy: you can take a look at dia ... you'll probably get disappointed though
<Slart> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 548 kB
<SmithX> hi
<legend2440> diddy: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2007/02/visio-and-another-reason-i-love-linux.html
<GuidMorrow> how do I get into smartmontools from terminal
<Slart> GuidMorrow: smartctl
<stefg> GuidMorrow: man smartctl
<GuidMorrow> wth?! "Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: Permission denied"
<Slart> GuidMorrow: try with sudo
<stefg> GuidMorrow: man smartctl :-)
<karex> GOOD BYE.... Thanks a lot, all
<co_frog> #pontianak
<batizma> today you are a man
<ikonia> ?
<batizma> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<aaron11> join #blender-help for modeling tutorials on
<bazhang> aaron11, dont spam here
<ikonia> aaron11: why are you telling us this
<aaron11> bazhang: do you know a good channel that can post channel ads
<ikonia> aaron11: none
<ikonia> aaron11: freenode does not support it
<bazhang> aaron11, no.
<batizma> aaron11, you silly little man
<ikonia> batizma: that is uncalled for
<batizma> spamming needs to be met with 0 tolerance
<ikonia> batizma: name calling is not zero tolerance
<ikonia> batizma: the spamming was delt with and stopped
<batizma> ikonia, let the matter drop now.
<Kapli> Hi, I'm trying to load my sd card but when I click on SD/MMC in my computer it says theres no media to load, my card reader is showing a green light that indicates that i have inserted my card though
<dsfgsdf> laptop?
<dsfgsdf> Kapli
<Kapli> no
<ecanto> aloha!
<Kapli> the card reader came intergrated with my dell computer
<dsfgsdf> what ur dmesg saying?
<dsfgsdf> arf
<L3dPlatedLinux> i need help configuring my wlan0 on the server, I am new to running a ubuntu server as if you couldnt tell
<Kapli> umh, dmesg says a lot, what should i look for?
<Slart> Kapli: nevermind him/her.. dsfgsdf/sdfgsd is just a troll..
<Kapli> :S
<kebomix1> hello,  i made separate home partition due to this tutorial  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome   ; the question now :  i added few commands at the endo f the tutorial to make ubuntu read this home partition ,  do i need to do that with every distro. i will setup later like kubuntu or fedora ? !
<ikonia> kebomix1: if you want them to use the same home partition, yes
<ikonia> kebomix1: although it's better to get support from the person who wrote the tutorial
<aladoin> can anyone give me a tip of a file manager for xubuntu which also have ftp capability
<kebomix1> ikonia: thanks another question , when i setup kubuntu later , which mount point i will use , "/"  or "/home " ?
<znh> aladoin, Konqueror. It's for KDE though.. but it's feature rich
<ikonia> kebomix1: errrrr / will be your / file system /home will be /home
<axelpaxel> Why doesen't my computer show when I open "Places>Network>Windows Network"?
<batizma> aladoin, what's wrong with filezilla?
<Halitech> kebomix1, you don't need to install kubuntu later, just add kubuntu-desktop to your existing ubuntu install and select the DE when you log in
<kebomix1> ikonia: oh , k : thanks :D
<aladoin> batizma, i would like to have the ftp function integrated into the filemanager, and i dont want to use filezilla as my file manager
<Slart> aladoin: what file manager is xubuntu using? dolphin?
<Halitech> Slart, Xubuntu uses Thunar
<aladoin> znh, i,ll give konqueror a try, i hope it doesnt mess something up like nautilus did when i installed it on xubuntu
<Slart> Halitech: ahh.. thanks
<batizma> aladoin, oh my
<Halitech> Slart, nice as a file manager but really lacking when it comes to network support
<znh> aladoin, unlike nautilus konqueror doesn't mess up ;)
<Halitech> aladoin, there is a how to here for setting up thunar with network support using fuse  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<Slart> aladoin: not sure if PCMan handles ftp.. worth a look though
<vgerov93> hey :)
<vgerov93> somebody help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241616 :-(
<aladoin> Halitech: thanx, i'll check that out as well
<vgerov93> somebody can help?
<Halitech> aladoin, I think it was set up for 6.06 but most of it should still work, I cna't use it on Debian as it uses parts I don't have
<bazhang> vgerov93, care to give a brief synopsis please
<masquerade> vgerov93: im writing a reply atm
<will_> where can i get a driver for a canon iP2600
<Slart> will_: have you looked at linuxprinting.org? they have a large list of printers
<Halitech> will_, you don't, its a paperweight http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-ip2600
<whileimhere> hi what is the codename for 9.04?
<Slart> whileimhere: jaunty
<Slart> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<will_> Halitech, so what do i do ?
<whileimhere> ahh thanks
<whileimhere> I want to try this LXDE
<thiebaude> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<Halitech> will_, 2 options I can think of, get a cheap win98 box and use it as a print server or 2, buy a new printer that is supported
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lxde whileimhere
<whileimhere> oh its already there?!
<rek> gparted ntfs how???????
<Slart> will_: hmm.. this thread makes me think there is some hope http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,6837
<bazhang> whileimhere, yes, its a metapackage, there is one other as well iirc
<Slart> rek: install ntfsprogs, restart gparted
<rek> cannot install windows on that partition dunno why
<Halitech> rek, you might need ntfs-3g if ntfsprogs doesn't install it
<rek> ?
<rek> who's boxxy?
<rek> hi b0xxy
<whileimhere> iirc?
<b0xxy> ..
<lstarnes> whileimhere: "if I recall correctly"
<IdleOne> iirc+if i recall correctly whileimhere
<IdleOne> = not +
<rek> boxxy
<Arex> is there anyway to adjust the size of a screenlet just vertically and not horizontally?
<rek> google it
<quietshaman> Could someone help? I am running Ubuntu but would like to to try out KDE and X desktop environments - can I have all three and switch between them? If so, what apps do I install to enable the switching. Thanks in advance.
<krad> how to know which program is binding on port 111?
<will_> omg its boxxy
<thiebaude> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<grawity> krad: Run 'sudo netstat -lptn', look for port 111.
<Halitech> quietshaman, yes you can, simply install then and then when you are logging in, select which DE you want to use
<rek> -1ubottu
<rek> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rek> !ubottu boxxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu boxxy
<quietshaman> Thanks Halitech.
<Slart> quietshaman: you can install just KDE.. or kde-desktop (that will give you everything you get in the kubuntu distro).. you switch by changing the "session" on the login screen
<rek> !ubottu b0xxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu b0xxy
<IdleOne> !botabuse > rek
<ubottu> rek, please see my private message
<rek> idleone no
<quietshaman> and you too Slart
<IdleOne> rek yes. stop now
<bazhang> rek, /msg ubottu
<thiebaude> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rek> ?  what
<quietshaman> bye all
<krad> thank yuou
<bazhang> rek, /msg ubottu term , saves flooding the channel
<Halitech> quietshaman, so say you want ked and xfce, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop, enter your password and then log out and select the one you want on login
<IdleOne> the bot knows an enourmous amount of info but it doesnt know what the hell you want. so stop messing with it in the channel
<rek> bazhNG  caannot install xp
<rek> dunno why
<IdleOne> rek, google it!
<IdleOne> bazhang, I know, sorry
<rek> says the partition is not compatible evenn if i create a new one
<GuidMorrow> I wish there was a smart status monitor you can stick to your panel
<bazhang> rek, /msg ubottu dualboot
<Slart> rek: we can't really help you install xp... you might find ##windows a bit more helpful
<rek> ?
<GuidMorrow> !language | idle
<ubottu> idle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nositelicense> heh
<masquerade> rek: is it ntfs?
<rek> it's something inked to ubuntu
<rek> yes
<rek> or unformatted
<Slart> rek: create the partition from the windows installer
<rek> i k3now
<rek> but it doesn't worjk11
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, I apologize for my language
<rek> thx slart for ntfsprogs
<cdavis> Does anyone know how to umount with ivman?
<will_> is there something like the ubuntubot that i can use online with the purpose of educating myself more about ubuntu?
<IdleOne> cdavis, man ivman should have some info
<cdavis> IdleOne: it only talks about mounting
<nascentmind> hi. Do i need to change the preshared key when i get a wireless router or should i use the one automatically generated?
<MOUD> What program is used to view videos on Tunapie? My tunapie tries to open with VLC but every time I get an error while trying to open the media
<IdleOne> will_, there is the ubuntu wiki,forums and a multitude of user sites you can use /msg ubottu query not sure if anything like the bot on a site
<flintwingel> will_: http://www.onlinefreeebooks.net/free-ebooks-computer-programming-technology/linux-unix-bsd/the-ubuntu-user-guide-–-version-0602-pdf.html
<aladoin> znh, konqueror looks very nice, thanks for the tip!
<L3dPlatedLinux> in the server it says wlan0 interface doesnt support scanning :network is down? what do i do now?
<nascentmind> anybody?
<masquerade> nascentmind: change it
<agent42> nascentmind:preshared key is like as password, so change it
<legend2440> will_: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<masquerade> nascentmind: default keys, although theyre generated are easy to crack
<thiebaude> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 8.2.1.6 stopped
<nascentmind> masquerade, anyway i can make my linksys generate it again?
<inter> Enter text here...hi all
<masquerade> nascentmind: i think s
<masquerade> *so
<inter> i was wondering if anyone here was any good with wireless driver problems?
<IdleOne> cdavis, the Gentoo wiki seems to state that ivman needs sudo to unmount
<nascentmind> masquerade, resetting the modem? or is there any easy way to generate these keys?
<aladoin> znh, not only that, it works exactly as i want it to with ftp as well..wonderful
<masquerade> nascentmind: it should be in the admin interface
<Kapli> trying again; have a dell computer and im trying to mount an sd card, lsscsi gives me this "[2:0:0:3]    disk    TEAC     USB   HS-SD Card 4.00  /dev/sde", and that is the one I want to mount, I put in my sd card but nothing happens, here is my dmesg | tail -n 100 http://pastebin.com/f7eceaebd
<IdleOne> cdavis, I would assume it is the same with ubuntu
<inter> can anyone help? it probably will be a quick answer
<masquerade> Kapli: did you try to mount it manually?
<Kapli> you mean "mount /dev/sde" ? yes
<masquerade> Kapli: output?
<Kapli> mount: can't find /dev/sde in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nascentmind> masquerade, well the linksys admin page does not have an option of generating a key.
<L3dPlatedLinux> how would i make the screen scroll able in the server? not being able to read output
<masquerade> nascentmind: resetting should to it also. why do you even want to restore to an automatically generated one?
<boss_mc> Kapli: is there a file system on the SSD card?
<boss_mc> Kapli: I'd have thought you should be mounting /dev/sde1 or something like that
<Kapli> no, its just the sd card from my camera
<nascentmind> masquerade, no i don't want to. i will just type out a big passphrase.
<Kapli> i dont know
<nascentmind> masquerade, just wanted to know whether its a hardcoded one or truly machine generated.
<masquerade> nascentmind: this depends on the model
<Qu4R0w> what tool can i use to download video from youtube easily??i not want firefox add on*
<Kapli> in my computer, there is a SD/MMC there, but trying to mount it says theres no media in the station
<boss_mc> Kapli: open up gparted and see whether it thinks there's a filesystem there
<inter> can anyone please help with wireless adapter driver issues please?
<GuidMorrow> !gparted | Kapli
<ubottu> Kapli: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kapli> hm ok, installing gparted now
<nascentmind> masquerade, the setup of linksys made me go through the checklist. i have a linksys wag54g2.
<boss_mc> Cheers GuidMorrow
<solenopsis> Qu4R0w: http://keepvid.com/
<Qu4R0w> solenopsis: have tool other than that web service?
<Kapli> ok i have gparted opened, what now?
<user101> is there any command to override like  /home/xyz to be looked than /usr/bin/xyz when i call xyz
<boss_mc> Kapli: in the top right is a list of drives, select sde
<masquerade> nascentmind: wait, i thought we were talking about a router?
<solenopsis> Qu4R0w: Sorry, no - that's all I use
<Kapli> sde isnt there, only sda and sdb which are my harddrives
<neil_d> In Preferences/Power Management dialog in the 'General' tab, I have now twice set the control 'When the poser button is pressed" to "Shutdown"... but it seems each time I turn the computer on it is reset to say "Ask me" :( how do I make the change perminent?
<llutz> user01:  change $PATH
<nascentmind> masquerade, yes its a wireless adsl2+ modem router
<GuidMorrow> is card reader installed
<boss_mc> Kapli: that's strange, you say that /dev/sde does exist?
<masquerade> nascentmind: you dont need any drivers for a router
<Qu4R0w> solenopsis: that ok n tq for reply
<Kapli> im saying it doesnt, or at least it doesnt show up in gparted
<solenopsis> Qu4R0w: You're welcome
<llutz> user01:  and don't do that for root
<Kapli> GuidMorrow, yes I believe its installed as running lsscsi gives me this "[2:0:0:3] disk TEAC USB HS-SD Card 4.00 /dev/sde"
<nascentmind> masquerade, yes. this was a small software which comes with it which helps you setup the modem rather than go through the admin page. it works on windows and mac though.
<GuidMorrow> is card inserted all the way in?
<Kapli> but going through my dmesg i find  sd 4:0:0:3: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Padhu> Hi
<masquerade> nascentmind: i dont think you really need it
<masquerade> Padhu: hi
<morecowbell> anyone know what the ubuntu netbook channel is called?
<bazhang> morecowbell, its here
<inter> masquerade, check pm :)
<Kapli> yes, my card reader is showing a green light indicating that its inserted
<Qu4R0w> any1 know what tool can i use to see who connected to my wireless??
<morecowbell> oh i thought it'd be #ubuntu-netbook
<nascentmind> masquerade, yes. its just a convenience rather than going through the admin page to set it up to prevent missing something.
<Kapli> heres the link to my dmesg again http://pastebin.com/f7eceaebd
<masquerade> nascentmind: yo..
<GuidMorrow> last time I formatted an SD card I had to *reinsert* the card, try doing that, Kapli
<morecowbell> i'm getting "Errors were encountered while processing:" for firefox on a new install
<morecowbell> is there a reinstall command for apt?
<thiebaude> morecowbell, in synaptic
<nascentmind> masquerade, anyways will change the preshared key. are uuid's good enough. it has a good set of alphabets and numerals.
<Kapli> yeah I have taken it out and put it back inside many times now :p
<Richi_rich> hello bonek rock...
<neil_d> morecowbell: theres the dpkg-reconfigure command
<GuidMorrow> did you try reading the card through your camera in disk mode?
<masquerade> nascentmind: okay
<Kapli> the card works in my camera
<morecowbell> neil_d: that might work i'll give it a try
<Kapli> it also works in windows on the same pc and it also works in my laptop
<GuidMorrow> oh great.
<Kapli> anyway it hikn the problem must be with these 3 lines in my dmesg: usb 5-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4 & sd 4:0:0:3: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery & sd 4:0:0:3: rejecting I/O to offline device
<morecowbell> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: firefox is broken or not fully installed
<Steve^> I'm thinking of installing Windows 7, but will it break my grub?
<morecowbell> that didn't work :|
<grawity> morecowbell: apt-get install -f?
<GuidMorrow> Kapli: what does that mean
<legend2440> morecowbell: firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<arand> Steve^: yep, and you'll prbably have to reinstall grub, look for guides on it.
<morecowbell> Steve^: yeah it will. it's easiest to install windows 7 on a dedicated partition and then install ubuntu
<Kapli> i have no idea, was hoping someone here knew :D
<rek> cannot install windows even if i format it with gparted
<morecowbell> legend2440: 3.0
<rek> help
<Steve^> hmm
<speedhunt3r> can someone please help me, I am running a game in wine, and i try to group my units with ctrl+1 but ctrl is  the key for mouse poll in compiz... how can I disable it? because I think its causing the grouping to not work.. even if i disable effects and I hit left control, the mouse still gets indicated...
<thiebaude> !grub
<GuidMorrow> what's the size of the card, filesystem and all
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Steve^
<morecowbell> grawity: i'll try that
<rek> help
<legend2440> morecowbell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7466586
<rek> bazang
<GuidMorrow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Steve^> In which case, I might not. I don't have a second PC with me, so don't want to be stuck out of linux!
<bazhang> rek, ##windows
<morecowbell> legend2440: thank you sir
<Kapli> its 8gb, i dont know what filesystem, how can i find out?
<morecowbell> oof! i need a browser
<nascentmind> masquerade, thanks
<masquerade> nascentmind: np
<arand> speedhunt3r: my reccomendation would be to disable compiz "metacity --replace&disown" whilst playing, and re-enable it "compiz --replace &disown" afterwards.
<GuidMorrow> it's 8GB, the card is likely a FAT32 filesystem
<GuidMorrow> anything above 2GB has a FAT32 filesystem in it
<speedhunt3r> arand, i'll try that and try hitting control to see if the mouse polls
<GuidMorrow> of course, anything above 32GB has to be formatted to NTFS - Windows 2000/XP proprietary filesystem
<Kapli> i have another card lying around
<speedhunt3r> arand, still when i hit left control the mouse pointer gets indicated...
<Kapli> its a memory stick pro card from my sony ericsson phone, i put it in and it worked
<solenopsis> Qu4R0w: This is probably not much use to you unless you're running openWRT on the AP: in openWRT the command would be     wl assoclist
<Steve^> bazhang, so to restore grub i'll need a linux live CD?
<Steve^> Think I'll have to wait 2 weeks until I can get more stuff
<arand> speedhunt3r: right, that's probably in mouse preferences then, look in the menus.
<Kapli> maybe i should post on the forums about my problem :p
<homovitruvius> diddy: did you manage to get audio from your video capture card?
<GuidMorrow> :(
<speedhunt3r> omg
<speedhunt3r> arand, thanks how could i have missed that
<bazhang> Boot from a Live CD and open a terminal. Steve^
<arand> speedhunt3r: :)
<Jonny0stars> Is there any reason why some applications such as the desktop use gtk1 style and others use gtk2 style
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<haf1z> somebody can help me with my wicd?
<bazhang> !away > Gon
<ubottu> Gon, please see my private message
<haf1z> my wicd not working
<legend2440> morecowbell: want me to paste what that forum page says so you can see if it relates to your error?
<dassouki> my fan is going crazy here on my laptop, although system monitor shows no processes hogging anything, my hdd is quiet, and my performance is the same. My laptop doesn't even seem to be warm either
<MOUD> Is there a program or plugin that allows me to listen to .asx files? (online radio)
<morecowbell> legend2440: i was able to see it through a preview pane in quassel
<GuidMorrow> battery?  you know, there's been lots of battery fires in these last few years
<GuidMorrow> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<legend2440> morecowbell: ok
<morecowbell> legend2440: but that DID fix the issue. thanks!
<legend2440> morecowbell: your welcome
<bazhang> GuidMorrow, please /msg ubottu
<rek> windows cannot create the boot in a disk i used with ubuntu help
<rek> bazang this is the probnlme
<Bob_Dole> Batteries bursting into flames is a hardware issue, not a software issue >.>
<bazhang> rek, you created a windows boot disk using Ubuntu ?
<bittin> Hello, somone here knows anything about wvdail iam trying to get an Huawei E1550 to work
<rek> no
<rek> bazhang:  win xp installer cannot install win xp in that disk cannot write the boot says the partition is tot win compatible
<MOUD> Is there a program or plugin that allows me to listen to .asx files? (online radio)
<thiebaude> MOUD, i don't know, but there is songbird
<haf1z> guys, hw am i going to make my wicd works on wireless?
<bazhang> rek, the support channel for win xp is ##windows , I really know zero about it, and it is offtopic here as well.
<rek> i don't think i's OOTT
<MOUD> thiebaude: have you tried it?
<thiebaude> MOUD, yes, its very good
<MOUD> thiebaude: ok then, i'll give a try
<thiebaude> MOUD, the sound quality is very good
<MOUD> thiebaude: that's good to hear
<thiebaude> MOUD, its available from getdeb as a .deb
<MOUD> thiebaude: I'm googling it right now
<thiebaude> ok
<LaveliDeara> HI there
<xiphos> I am having some trouble with my sound playback, I can hear sound when I test it under preferences, but I dont seem to be able to get any apps to actually play sound
<xiphos> or at least use the same driver / hardware?
<LaveliDeara> xiphos: do you hear system sounds (login sound fo exapmle)?
<xiphos> yeah, I get the little drum beat at the splash screen
<MOUD> xiphos: are you trying to listen to mp3 files? If so you need to get a plugin to play those files
<younes> howot download kernel-source from apt-get isntall
<younes> version kernel 30
<xiphos> I have actually been at this for a while, I have an x-fi sound blaster card
<xiphos> Creative looks to have released some drivers for it, and I have installed them, but I am having some trouble getting them to work
<xiphos> I cant get ALSA to work, just OSS
<legend2440> younes: are you using karmic?
<obx> welp. looks like after all that time i spent i'm not installing ubunru ;_;
<younes> legend2440: jaunty
<younes> ubuntu 9.04
<LaveliDeara> Just informed I urgently need IIS server in my machine. I've never installed or worked with it, so googled for how-to guide to install IIS on Ubuntu, but I found only Apache IIS comparisons or something alike
<Halitech> LaveliDeara, IIS is for windows only
<flintwingel> LaveliDeara: IIS is Microsoft's web server and runs under Windows Server
<LaveliDeara> is it possible to install it under VM
<legend2440> younes: sudo apt-get install linux-source   but on my jaunty that would download   linux-source-2.6.28  not 30
<Halitech> LaveliDeara, should be possible
<flintwingel> LaveliDeara: yes you can install in a VM, but it'll need Windows first
<Halitech> LaveliDeara, do you *need* IIS or do you just need a web server?
<LaveliDeara> Halitech:  I need IIS
<lstarnes> LaveliDeara: why do you need it?
<Padhu> Hi, How can i disable gpg check in synaptic
<Padhu> rek: dual boot?
<Halitech> LaveliDeara, then you will need to use VMware or VirtualBox to install windows and then IIS
<grawity> Padhu: I don't think you can. Better would be to import the package authors' publick eys.
<grawity> public keys*
<LaveliDeara> ok, "I" don't need it, it's for my friend
<LaveliDeara> I have a real IP, and I'm only guy in near zone with real IP
<Halitech> LaveliDeara, either way, if someone needs it then they need windows
<Steve^> apache is much nicer anyway :)
<rek> maybe
<Halitech> Steve^, Apache is much more secure
<rek> but the installtion
<LaveliDeara> Halitech: Steve^ ok I know :), I'm running apache
<Steve^> and it's on linux, so you can use all your favourite linux tools!
<Steve^> :)
<FIREBRAND> wassup?
<Steve^> Linux
<thedancingdeer> how do i enable my front speakers! whatever i do, i just cant configure them!
<LaveliDeara> so can I install IIS unde VM under Windows and configure my system that connecting via real IP will forward to IIS server ? :/
<sidewalk> how to i mount .cue/.bin files in Ubuntu?
<Steve^> LaveliDeara, if you want a headache
<lstarnes> LaveliDeara: you can configure it so that port 80 forwards
<Padhu> grawity:  am using dialup. Synaptic pickup the UK server. I couldn't download from indian server. because of GPG verification failure.
<lstarnes> LaveliDeara: however, it would be safer to use an alternative webserver
<seven7seven> sidewalk, # mount -o loop disk1.cue /mnt/test
<flintwingel> LaveliDeara: if you use a VM you will either have to use iptables to do port forwarding or use a reverse proxy on the host system
<grawity> seven7seven: You sure that will work? .cue is not an actual image, it's just an index.
<prcvampir0> hi all
<legend2440> thedancingdeer: in terminal try   speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav  no front sound?
<grawity> sidewalk: I think you need to convert cue/bin to .iso (using bchunk)
<LaveliDeara> lstarnes: if you are about apache, I'm running apache already 2 years :)) just need IIS for 2-3 how's
<seven7seven> or, try the .bin
<LaveliDeara> *hour
<seven7seven> I'm not sure though
<Roland> why does writing an iso image make the computer almost unresponsive?
<Steve^> LaveliDeara, given you know little about ISS, I think it'll take you longer than that to set it up
<LaveliDeara> Steve^ I never used it
<LaveliDeara> ok I'll try the way mentioned before
<LaveliDeara> flintwingel Halitech Steve^lstarnes thank you guys very much !
<seven7seven> sidewalk, you may need cdfs to do that, from what I
<seven7seven> * just read
<seven7seven> # mount -t cdfs -o loop disk1.bin /mnt/test
<Th3_4l3> hi
<grawity> seven7seven: Correction: -t iso9660
<diddy> What is the config file again that governs whether I can use remote X sessions?
<grawity> seven7seven: At least I think so....
<thedancingdeer> legend2440: yes, i can hear them, but on my speakers connected to the audio jack on the motherboard! i meant the audio jack of my chassy! its not working
<Th3_4l3> i've a problem with ubuntu server and openssh server, anyone can helpme ?
<seven7seven> grawity, may be, I haven't tried it myself
<grawity> Th3_4l3: What is the problem?
<Alpc360> Hi guys !
<thedancingdeer> legend2440: it was working perfectly on my hardy! but not on my fresh jaunty!
<Th3_4l3> i've installed an ubuntu 8.10 server edition on a pc, with openssh server, but i can connect to my ssh-server only by the local ip, and not by the internet ip...the port forwarding of the router it's all ok and i haven't firewall...
<legend2440> thedancingdeer: sorry not sure i only have jacks from motherboard for speakers
<Halitech> Th3_4l3, if it works locally but not through the router then its a setting in the router
<thedancingdeer> legend2440: well, anyways, thanks for the speaker-test command! :D
<Th3_4l3> Halitech i think same to you! But i've tested with 2 different router and i have the same problem :(
<legend2440> thedancingdeer: have you tried channel #alsa?
<Halitech> Th3_4l3, what router are you using?
<thedancingdeer> oh! lol! wow! thanks for this one too!
<Greggaz> hey What does this mmean on the Install disc: [Errno 5] Input/output error
<thedancingdeer> @ legend2440 :P
<Greggaz> and how do i fix it?
<Greggaz> hey What does this mmean on the Install disc: [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Greggaz> And how do i fix it?
<Keiffer> i get this message after i try to gain sudo permissions: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:100): unknown pam_mount option "use_first_pass"
<Th3_4l3> now a siemens santis50, but i've tested also with a netgear DG834GT
<tonii> Greggaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126
<douwethaman> hello
<Keiffer> i get this message after i try to gain sudo permissions: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:100): unknown pam_mount option "use_first_pass"
<douwethaman> sylvianrb: hello!
<Halitech> Th3_4l3, have you checked your settings against portforwarding.com? http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/DG834GT/SSH.htm
<sylvainrb> hello
<Halitech> Th3_4l3, can't find the siemens router so those are for the netgear
<douwethaman> this is my first time i use this, how does everything work?
<douwethaman> could you help me please? you dont have to
<Halitech> !ask | douwethaman
<ubottu> douwethaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<douwethaman> ok, thank you very mutch!
<Slart> douwethaman: is it your first time using Ubuntu or your first time using IRC.. (this text based chat)
<aji_> I'm editing the .bashrc file. I would like to make the alias "ln -s"='sudo ln -s" (the syntax is not working.) How would I do so?
<douwethaman> first time using IRC
<grawity> aji_: You cannot create aliases like that.
<aji_> grawity, aliases with - options?
<grawity> aji_: An alias name can only be a single word.
<Slart> douwethaman: ok.. it's pretty simple.. you write text which everyone sees.. we write text which everyone sees... you are now in the channel called #ubuntu where we talk about ubuntu related questions
<grawity> aji_: For example, alias ln='sudo ln' (though I don't understand why do you need that one)
<aji_> grawity, Oh ok. Thanks.
<Slart> douwethaman: if you want to chat in your own language there is many channels for different languages.. we try to keep this one in english only
<douwethaman> thank you again :-) now i understand! :D
<odinsbane> Has the jaunty jackalope Installation cd changed since it was released?  If I download the iso today will I have to update as many packages?
<Slart> douwethaman: for example.. to go to the norweigan channel you would type  /join #ubuntu-no   at the same place where you'd normally type this text
<stercor> I just finished 'fixing' the Apache2 configuration files.  Does Ubuntu overlay these files with a new distribution?
<tikka> ubuntu Ubuntu 8.10, why can i not upgrade to the latest kernel through apt-get? I don't like the null pointer exploit lingering.
<douwethaman> oke, tnx
<douwethaman> i go to norway
<Slart> douwethaman: you're welcome..
<odinsbane> tikka, you can get the .deb files for the latest kernel
<diddy> What is the config file again that governs whether I can use remote X sessions via SSH or not?
<tikka> odinsbane thanks
<odinsbane> tikka:  how 'latest' are you talking about
<tonii> what is the command to show what version of ubuntu that is running?
<tikka> odinsbane, well the one that linux commited to git a few days ago to fix the null pointer deference vulnerability
<ortsvorsteher> tonii: lsb_release
<DJones> !version | tonii
<ubottu> tonii: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<tikka> whatever the right term is, i don't actually use git myself.
<tonii> thanks
<tikka> and.. i meant linus, not linux
<odinsbane> tikka, if you want it that knew you might have to compile it yourself.  Or you can see what kernels they have here: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<losher> diddy: do you mean server's /etc/ssh/sshd_config? The X11Forwarding parameter. There is also a corresponding ssh_config parameter for the client
<LaveliDeara> maladec
<tikka> okay thanks odinsbane
<Greggaz> tonii, it says to Get a new CD Drive
<Greggaz> i have one spare
<Greggaz> shall i put it into the PC?
<tonii> Greggaz: it's either that, or the cd itself is broken.
<stercor> I tried the '!lsb_release -a'. Here's what happened:
<stercor> ted@auriga:/etc/apache2$ !lsb_release -a
<stercor> lsb_release -a
<stercor> No LSB modules are available.
<stercor> But it did give me the information.
<Greggaz> tonii, the disc was from ubuntu itself
<losher> stercor: mine also says No LSB modules are available but it still reports the correct info...
<tonii> Greggaz: alright. try the spare you got, and see if that works better
<masquerade> hi
<stercor> losher: I'll try googling it.
<losher> stercor: if you like. Not worth worrying about imo. Double check it via 'cat /etc/issue' if you're worried
<GuidMorrow> why does system monitor run up the CPU?
<maco> GuidMorrow: tying to draw those little graphs
<maco> GuidMorrow: try using "top" in a terminal instead
<xsebsx> back
<bittin> do somone know how to get a DVD TV-dongle to work with mplayer?
<GuidMorrow> ...?
<GuidMorrow> ubottu I sent a /msg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I sent a /msg
<maco> GuidMorrow: ubottu is a bot
<Qu4R0w> any1 here use mobile broadband?
<maco> GuidMorrow: it can respond to specifically crafted messages but not to normal human prose
<revygttam> how can i find out what port wakeonlan is listening on?
<grawity> Wake-on-lan doesn't listen on _any_ port.
<grawity> It works on a lot lower level.
<llutz> revygttam:  it's your NIC which has to listen
<maco> revygttam: the bios doesnt know about ports. WOL is hardware level
<NoonienSoong97> Hi is anyone having audio problems with hulu?
<Halitech> revygttam, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<jchillerup> Hey. I have a problem with my internal apt setup. When I try to install something using aptitude it tells me to dpkg --reconfigure, but once I do that, it complains: http://pastebin.ca/1531550 - the problem has to do with a kernel I compiled some time ago (which I don't really care about anymore), but I can't seem to figure out how to get rid of the error.
<grawity> revygttam: Basically, as long as a packet contains the required data (as described in the Wikipedia article), it is a valid WoL packet. No matter if it's TCP, ICMP ping, anything.
<mosab> #j linuxac
<revygttam> grawity, yeah its actually working, but when i try to wake the computer with my router it doesnt wake, it said it sends on port 40000 so i didnt know if a port was the cause
<meathome> what has happened to Startup Manager?  Is it available?
<llutz> revygttam:  use "sudo ethtool ethX" to find out, if your NIC has wol switched on
<grawity> revygttam: The packet must reach the other computer. This may require forwarding the port that your tool uses. But the computer itself doesn't care.
<harjot> how do u ssh a windoze pc?
<grawity> harjot: You don't.
<NoonienSoong97> I am having problems with audio on hulu, and any other java embedded file. I tried using different audio settings nothing works. So I think the problem is with java, or with firefox.
<legend2440> meathome: its in synaptic but not installed by default
<llutz> harjot:  install sshd, connect, work
<Halitech> harjot, from a windows computer or to a windows computer?
<harjot> grawity: u have 2 install sshd on windoze pc?
<harjot> kubuntu 2 windoze
<meathome> ty
<Halitech> harjot, see here http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<tikka> odinsbane, I asked around in some the other linux channels and provided mmap_min_addr is greater than 0 (65536 in my case) the system should be secure. figured I would relay that to you since I asked an awkward question hehe
<harjot> so u have 2 install ssh on wondoze first?
<lstarnes> harjot: you should probably use a different protocol such as rdp or vnc
<Halitech> if you want to control a windows computer with ssh then yes
<harjot> ok tyvm every1 4 te help
<Xerran1> If I delete a program and still see it's folder in /home can i just delete it?
<lstarnes> Xerran1: probably
<Xerran1> lstarnes: i forgot the command to find unused stuff
<lstarnes> Xerran1: I don't recall there being one
 * GuidMorrow . o O delayed write failure
<vgerov93> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241616 reald last post please
<odinsbane> Xerran1: how 'unused' sometimes libraries will pop up if you us apt-get update.
<deany> Xerran1, if its file/folder starting with a "dot" then yes
<Xerran1> deany: it is a .folder yes
<vgerov93> if somebody can help please contact me
<Xerran1> odinsbane & deany thanks
<deany> Xerran1, thats just your personal config for the app, you can keep it, if you wanna install the app again later and not set it up
<cornjuliox_> i'm interested in making KDevelop my IDE of choice, but I'm using Gnome. will I see any performance hit/crippled features?
<Xerran1> deany: ok
<w30> Xerran1, I will rename a file something.bak rather than remove it to see if I need it. If everything works ok, then remove it later
<Greggaz> tonii, Came to a Conclusion , Faulty DVD Drive
<younes> make not play
<Xerran1> w30: thx
<younes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254097/
<GuidMorrow> why does the icon for Transmission look like a stick shift
<GuidMorrow> that has nothing to do with downloading files
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: it's named after a vehicular transmission
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: which is often controlled via a stick shift
<Halitech> GuidMorrow, you use a shifter on a transmission
<Qu4R0w> it is possible if i reintall gnome?
<bittin> how do i load a firmwire in Linux?
<aqrogE> кто нибудь разговаривает на русском? :)
<lstarnes> !ru | aqrogE
<ubottu> aqrogE: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aqrogE> there I did not answer the question, as with the English I have very bad: (
<andyzammy> hello everyone, i wonder if anyone could help me with /home - i have just reinstalled regular ubuntu after trying out ubuntu studio. when i installed studio, i created /home on another HD.  when i reinstalled regular ubuntu, it didn't use that /home, but made another home in /. How do i go back to using my /home on the other HD?
<llutz> andyzammy:  edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for /home
<GuidMorrow> zzz...
<aqrogE> help to set up dmix that would sound played in several applications at once, pulseaudio heavy processor have waived ...
<GuidMorrow> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bittin> i find the firmwire and moved it to /lib/firmware/
<Greggaz> Im stll having issues
<Halitech> andyzammy, see if the instructions here help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Greggaz> with installing ubuntu
<user101> Is there any way given any package I can build it statically which will statically include things like libc.so and so on?
<andyzammy> llutz: what exactly do i add to that file? opened it in vi but looks complicated
<muxxx> guys, is it possible to disable libata without recompiling the kernel?
<neodragon> I have samba shares setup on my ubuntu 9.04 server and I can access them perfectly from my windows xp pc, but no matter what I do on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop, I can see the server, but I can not access the shares
<GMFlash> hello. i'm having problems in ubuntu 9.04 with my color depth when running the nvidia driver on a Geforce3 Ti 200 card. it's stuck at 8-bit even though the xorg.conf has a DefaultDepth of 24. any ideas why it's running at such a low depth?
<llutz> andyzammy:  add a line like: "UUID=xyzzyxzyx  /home ext3 defaults 0 0"  where UUID=... is the UUID of your former /home-Partition
<andyzammy> thanks for the link hailtech, but i already have a separate /home, i just need to know how to make it the one ubuntu uses
<_Space_Case_> help. i conect my phone to jaunty and it dont connect, my dmesg | tail usb-storage: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5 , i want to transfer pictures from the phone to laptop... using usb cable!
<Halitech> andyzammy, scroll down and it has how to use it
<neodragon> I install xsmbrowser on by laptop and when I click on the server shown there it says "can't find computer"?
<llutz> andyzammy:  "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" gives you that UUID
<andyzammy> llutz: how do i find out the UUID of the HD that holds /home?
<andyzammy> ah, thanks
<Bodsda> Hi guys, how can I install ubuntu onto a usb drive? I'm on a livecd at the moment.
<musikgoat> Bodsda: do you have System-> Admin -> USB Start disk creator?
<vgerov93> who can help me with xorg.conf
<vgerov93> please
<Bodsda> musikgoat: no, I'm on 8.10 livecd
<musikgoat> Bodsda: i think it might be in there under a different name
<Bodsda> musikgoat: nothing in admin or pref's to do with usb that I can see
<aqrogE> how to see version of alsa?
<musikgoat> Bodsda: if not, you can download "unetbootin" and use that
<dsdeiz> hello, let's say i install this package. is there a way i can determine which repository it belonged to?
<jrib> dsdeiz: no.  Why?
<andyzammy> llutz: that's given me 3 UUID's, it doesn't tell me what is what though.. one for sda5, one for sdb5, and one for sda1. no reference to a /home
<Bodsda> musikgoat: yeah, just didnt want to have to have another 700mb download happening :)
<llutz> dsdeiz:  apt-cache policy packagename
<dsdeiz> jrib: just wondering :)
<dsdeiz> llutz: oh okay
<llutz> andyzammy:  that YOU should know :)
<jrib> dsdeiz: policy tells you available versions, not where the currently installed one came from
<llutz> andyzammy:  if you can't remember, just mount them manually and look for its contents
<musikgoat> Bodsda: oh... umm, this article might help, do you still have the 8.10 iso around?
<musikgoat> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<maco> dsdeiz: er...yes it does
<neodragon> I have samba shares setup on my ubuntu 9.04 server and I can access them perfectly from my windows xp pc, but no matter what I do on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop, I can see the server, but I can not access the shares. I installed xsmbrowser on by laptop and when I click on the server shown there it says "can't find computer"?
<dsdeiz> one more thing, to remove a source from sources.lst, do i just delete the lines from sources.lst?
<agoole> I have a IO problem with my burner, giving me a growisofs error, can anyone help me out ?\
<maco> dsdeiz: not as specifically as which ppa, but itll tell you archive.ubuntu.com v. ppa.launchpad.net
<maco> dsdeiz: yeah then "sudo apt-get update"
<mM94> hello. I'm compiling a kernel for the first time to fix a hang in my boot. I'm at the configuration stage and I cannot find the area to change the ehci timeout
<andyzammy> the hd appears in /media as "disk". i don't know how to find it's "label"/whatever that sdx is all about
<dsdeiz> maco: got it.. thanks
<musikgoat> andyzammy: type "mount" in a terminal
<dsdeiz> firefox 3.5 opens a popup page in facebook when I activate chat which I hate >.<
<musikgoat> andyzammy: its called the device
<legend2440> andyzammy: in terminal try  sudo blkid
<musikgoat> oh, for a uuid...
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: go to about:config, look for general.useragent.extra.firefox
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: set it to something like Firefox/3.5
<PratikAnand> Hi...I'm a linux newbie...I've a doubt regarding file systems
<tsrk_> hey, could someone tell me if this script is actually malicious and doesn't do what it says? (WARNING: DO NOT RUN) http://bash.cyberciti.biz/monitoring/find-all-world-writable-files-directories/
<tsrk_> as far as i can tell, the comand "die" doesn't actually exist
<PratikAnand> if / is considered as root then why do v have a explicit /root folder?
<lstarnes> PratikAnand: /root is the home directory for the root user
<agoole> I'm having burning issues with growisofs, anyone have any ideas ?
<musikgoat> tsrk_: its not malicious, the command is searching for types of files based on some filters
<andyzammy> this looks like it might be what i'm looking for: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/rofl/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=rofl)
<TheMG> hey, im attempting to install xp, 7 and ubuntu on one disk
<Deftone07> k i haven't used ubuntu in a year..i forgot the command to extract a tar file! help pleez
<PratikAnand> @lstarnes: thnx
<dsdeiz> lstarnes: worked like a charm! thanks!
<lstarnes> Deftone07: tar xf file.tar
<agoole> tar -zxvf
<guntbert> PratikAnand: and / is the root of the file system - those two things are completely unrelated
<musikgoat> andyzammy: pastebin your whole command
<tsrk_> musikgoat, that's what i thought too but the line that begins with [ $# -eq 1 ] never finishes
<dassouki> can i install windows on an ubuntu 9.05 pc ... i don't want to use vbox
<Deftone07> Holy crap TheMG.....ur in for some fun..lol
<tsrk_> and "die" doesn't even exist
<dassouki> 904
<andyzammy> rofl@zammy:/media$ mount
<andyzammy> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<andyzammy> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<andyzammy> /proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<andyzammy> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<andyzammy> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> andyzammy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> bye andyzammy
<TheMG> deftone07: do you know what order i should do it? xp only sees 128GB of my 250GB HDD
<Greggaz> Ive Just done a check integrity Check on a Disc from Ubuntu it says: Check Finished Errors foud in 1 Files (Press any Key to Restart)
<Greggaz> How do i fix it?
<aqrogE> help somebody with the configuration of dmix
<aqrogE> If possible, via PM
<tonii> Greggaz: good troubleshooting :)
<musikgoat> tsrk_: die is a command that basically means error
<musikgoat> tsrk_: kill the script
<Deftone07> ya always do 7 first
<cornjuliox_> is there any way to add support for .7z files to the archive manager that ships with ubuntu 8.04?
<TheMG> i just installed in the order xp ubuntu 7 but 7's bootloader cant load ubuntu _or_ xp correctly
<boss_mc> !7z | cornjuliox_
<ubottu> cornjuliox_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Greggaz> tonii, is there a way to fix the disc?
<tsrk_> musikgoat, ok, maybe it's not intentional, but it looks like it's some kind of never ending script or fork bomb or something
<tsrk_> musikgoat, it's something about the $($a $b)
<Deftone07> and xp only sees that much cause u don't have a mass storage driver so you'll need to get that driver so u can see the rest
<cornjuliox_> boss_mc: when I try to open this .7z file i've got it says 'archive type not supported'.
<guntbert> Greggaz: download a new image, check it with md5sum, burn it (at low speed maybe)
<Greggaz> ok thanks :)
<guntbert> !md5sum | Greggaz
<ubottu> Greggaz: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Deftone07> exactly...ubuntu should be installed last
<Greggaz> guntbert, is there torrents available to download The Ubuntu Files
<boss_mc> cornjuliox_: look at the link in the message
<Deftone07> the grub is the most important part if u wanna avoid a pain in the butt headache
<Greggaz> guntbert, from Ubuntu - Like official Torrents
<legend2440> andyzammy: in terminal try  sudo blkid
<guntbert> !torrents | Greggaz
<ubottu> Greggaz: Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<andyzammy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254109/
<obamaHATESwhites> hi
<boss_mc> cornjuliox_: install p7zip (and p7zip-full for passworded archives)
<obamaHATESwhites> what is the vpn software for linux?
<neodragon> I can browse to my samba shares and can access all the files in them when I browse to my server using firefox, but I can't access the samba shares through the network option under the places menu, help?
<Greggaz> thanks
<Greggaz> :)
<boss_mc> !o4o | obamaHATESwhites
<ubottu> obamaHATESwhites: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<agoole> !growisofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs
<obamaHATESwhites> vpn's are controversal to ubuntu?
<lstarnes> obamaHATESwhites: no, your nick is
<obamaHATESwhites> ok, wouldn't be suprised in a n00b distro's channel.
<boss_mc> your name is contraversial to ubuntu
<obamaHATESwhites> oh. big deal.
<cornjuliox_> boss_mc: thanks
<boss_mc> cornjuliox_: np
<k|t> FSCK me?
<musikgoat> tsrk_: $# -eq 1 says, check if the script was run with one condition, if not, paste "how to use the command"
<TheMG> hey, will ubuntus bootloader be able to recognise (and boot alongside) already installed xp and 7?
<boss_mc> !vpn | obamaHATESwhites
<ubottu> obamaHATESwhites: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<obamaHATESwhites> what is the best vpn program?  i.e. apache is for the web server
<obamaHATESwhites> ok thanx
<tsrk_> musikgoat, i know, i'm concerened about the $($BASENAME $0) part
<enzotib> tsrk_: it doesn't seem malicious, but i don't think it will work, maybe you have to uncomment le last three comment lines
<boss_mc> !best | obamaHATESwhites also...
<ubottu> obamaHATESwhites also...: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tsrk_> musikgoat, based on what they said in #bash, it looks like a fork bomb because it's running itself
<enzotib> tsrk_: die in bash doesn't exist
<tsrk_> musikgoat, or at least it'll never end
<musikgoat> tsrk_: hmm...
<obamaHATESwhites> im not taking polls. I just wanna get screwed with a crappy program.
<obamaHATESwhites> err don't wanna get screwed
<guntbert> obamaHATESwhites: change your nick please
<musikgoat> tsrk_: that makes sence
<k|t> since its relevant
<musikgoat> tsrk_: i would trust the experts in bash more than me
<obamaHATESwhites> guntbert: did you drink the obama kool aid ?
<musikgoat> :p
<Deftone07> ya thats a retarded name obamaHATESwhites...lol
<obamaHATESwhites> guntbert: make me.
<guntbert> !ops | obamaHATESwhites
<ubottu> obamaHATESwhites: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<boss_mc> oh! SNAP!
<obamaHATESwhites> looks like everyone here is a sheep.
<musikgoat> get out
<Chousuke> obamaHATESwhites: You will be removed from the channel unless you change your nickname.
<obamaHATESwhites> #ubuntu drank the obama kool aid.
<obamaHATESwhites> ok ok fine
<Ben64> obamaHATESwhites: lol, chillax
<Chousuke> not being a sheep seems to be the cool new thing nowadays
<Deftone07> lol
<Chousuke> everyone is trying it.
<musikgoat> !offtopic | obamaHatesAmeric
<ubottu> obamaHatesAmeric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obamaHatesUSA> that better?
<obamaHatesUSA> youtube the obama  deception
<Chousuke> obamaHatesUSA: less racist, but still political, so no. :P
<Deftone07> you should have the name Bushsucksass
<k|t> obama: you aimed the wrong way...
<Deftone07> lol
<andyzammy> erm i think i'm going to take my problem to the forums.. i can't keep up here. thanks anyway guys
<Ben64> obamaHatesUSA: youtube keyboard cat
<obamaHatesUSA> ok
<Deftone07> he screwed us up so bad
<Flimflam> hey
<lstarnes> obamaHatesUSA: this is not a political forum.  This is a support channel
<musikgoat> andyzammy: good luck
<andyzammy> thx!
<Kurlon> What script forces modprobe to try and load fan.ko and thermal.ko at boot?  I'm on a Soekris 4801 and don't need them, so I'd like to disable trying to load them if possible.
<Flimflam> confidential
<obamaisKool> that better?
<llutz> Kurlon:  /etc/modules
<Ben64> andyzammy: what's your problem?
<Kurlon> llutz: I only have loop and lp listed in there?
<neodragon> obamaHatesUSA: frankly I agree with you on both accounts
<llutz> Kurlon:  sry /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Chousuke> obamaisKool: it's still political :P
<Kurlon> Ah, that sounds better. : )
<lizone> does anyone have skype working with pulseaudio on jaunty?
<chazco> Anyone know why totem-xine starts segfaulting every few months and requires a reinstall of Ubuntu to fix?
<w30> pleassse get the obama nut outahere so he can go somewhere else
<andyzammy> i have a /home on another HD i want to use but don't know how to switch to it - don't rly understand the solutions given here
<maco> chazco: reinstalling just totem doesnt work?
<Chousuke> obamaisKool: though the difference between saying "Obama hates USA" and "Obama is cool" is that the former is most likely a lie, while the latter is clearly an opinion
<jrib> andyzammy: just boot in recovery mode, update your fstab, reboot
<guntbert> !ot | Chousuke
<ubottu> Chousuke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chazco> maco - Nope, unless i'm missing a dependency somewhere. Totem-xine segfaults, totem-gstreamer works (but isnt useful for me)
<neodragon> I can browse to my samba shares and can access all the files in them when I browse to my server using firefox, but I can't access the samba shares through the network option under the places menu, help?
<Ben64> NewWorldOrder: you know, there's a channel for truthers on here, #2,000
<error404notfound> any browser like firefox which has firebug support or such plugin on ubuntu?
<Ben64> but don't join unless you believe in all the conspiracy stuff
<maco> chazco: it sounds like something's corruptin...have you had this cycle happen multiple times, or did the constant segfaulting happen once, you reinstalled, and it was gone?
<NewWorldOrder> it's full of FBI
<boss_mc> error404notfound: what about firefox with the firebug plugin?
<jrib> NewWorldOrder: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support.
<Risalat> Which Java Runtime Emvironment to install for ubuntu?
<error404notfound> boss_mc, i am already using it...
<maco> Risalat: i use openjdk-6-jre
<NewWorldOrder> jrib: i came here to talk about vpn, and everyone else had to put on a skirt and start yelp'n
<error404notfound> Risalat, sun-java6-jre
<NewWorldOrder> and start yelp'n  "we need health care, we need health care"
<NewWorldOrder> :P
<jrib> NewWorldOrder: stop...
<chazco> maco - Every few months totem-xine will segfault and wont start until a full reinstall. Then it works for a few months and the same problem occurs...
<Risalat> yes but which one?
<maco> NewWorldOrder: i quite like my skirts, thank you very much
<musikgoat> Risalat: you can easily install the ubuntu-restricted-extras which installs java jre
<Risalat> the RPM
<Risalat> ?
<boss_mc> NewWorldOrder: did my link help you at all?
<error404notfound> Risalat, apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<guntbert> !rpm | Risalat
<ubottu> Risalat: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<maco> Risalat: rpm? use applications -> add/remove and just check off the checkbox for it
<Chousuke> NewWorldOrder: you know, when you have an opinion, it does not help to look down on those who disagree with you. But if you want to discuss it further, there's the offtopic channel.
<maco> Risalat: or system -> administration -> synaptic pakage manager
<neodragon> can anyone help me with samba problems in ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> neodragon: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<musikgoat> Chousuke: politics are offtopic for offtopic :)
<llutz> andyzammy:  what does "grep swap /etc/fstab" say?
<Chousuke> musikgoat: discussing how to have a constructive discussion probably is not :P
<maco> Chousuke, NewWorldOrder: politics are ok in ##offtopic but not #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<neodragon> I tried twice no one responded
<musikgoat> Chousuke: absolutely :)
<Risalat> THANKS EVERYONE!
<error404notfound> say i am using two firefox, one from apt (3.0.x) and one from getfirefox.com (3.5.x), will both use the same .mozilla? is there a way to change it for one of them? say .mozilla35 or something?
<chazco> Before I do another full reinstall can anyone tell me how to remove any trace of totem-xine and xine from the system?
<Ben64> neodragon: sometimes you gotta repeat if theres a flood of text
<jrib> neodragon: repeat every ~10 minutes so new people know what your issue is.  Also try other support options
<jrib> !support > neodragon
<ubottu> neodragon, please see my private message
<NewWorldOrder> boss_mc: it appears pptp has been obseleted by l2tp
<Ben64> neodragon: also, don't ask to ask
<Chousuke> error404notfound: both will use the same dir, but you can tell the other one to use a different profile.
<NewWorldOrder> according to wiki that is.  but it also looks like a novel ipx thing too.
<musikgoat> NewWorldOrder, boss_mc, pptp is still used frequently though
<error404notfound> Chousuke, hmmm, okay...
<maco> chazco: sudo aptitude purge totem-xine
<younes> howto install package deb force
<mM94> how do i find /drivers/usb/host in a kernel config?
<maco> chazco: whatever it removes as unneeded dependencies, purge those too
<guntbert> chazco: apt-get purge <package names> should work for you
<chazco> maco - Hmm... tried that before, seems something gets missed (as it still segfaults when reinstalled)
<chazco> guntbert - Thanks :)
<maco> younes: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" if by "force" you mean it wnt install, then check dpkg's manpage for a list of options of things it can ignore
<Ben64> there should be a way to find out why it segfaults
<maco> guntbert, chazco: "apt-get purge" does not exist. there is "apt-get remove --purge" and "aptitude purge"
<Ben64> also, why not mplayer? :)
<chazco> maco - Yep
<musikgoat> !backtrace > Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64, please see my private message
<neodragon> I can access my samba share on my ubuntu 904 server from my windows xp pc, but not from my ubuntu 9.04 laptop and I know I have set it up correctly, because I can access those shares on the laptop using firefox, why won't ubuntu let me access and mount them on the laptop?
<musikgoat> Ben64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<guntbert> maco: I'm surprised, took it straight from the man page
<maco> guntbert: hmm?? /me looks
<jrib> neodragon: you should probably say how you are trying to access them and what the result was
<Ben64> purge does exist
<maco> guntbert: hey it is in there. i wonder if thats new
<jrib> maco: yeah I think last release iirc
<guntbert> maco: I wouldn't know - ah jrib tells us :-)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<chazco> maco - I've removed and purged totem-xine and everything found by autoremove, checking that there isnt anything left using Synaptic. Anything else worth considering?
<stef1> Hi, i just lost my mouse... that's not funny. First I lost my keypad then I pressed ctrl shift num lock and ctrl num lock trying to get it back. Loosing means clicking or tapping a button has no effect. what shortcut is there to disable/enable mouse buttons?
<neodragon> jrib: I can access them through firefox, but when I go to >Places>Networks and click on Windows Network, it says "unable to mount location, failed to retreive share list from server."
<Ben64> stef1: hold down "8" on the keypad
<Ben64> does the mouse go up?
<jrib> maco: actually it's on my hardy server so it's older than I thought but it wasn't always available for sure...
<stef1>   it does!
<Ben64> heh
<maco> jrib: well good to know im not crazy :)
<agoole> I am having some burning issues, can someone help me troubleshoot and point me in the right direction?
<thelostfaith> Anyone ever use bittorrent to create torrents?
<chazco> maco - After removing all that, then reinstalling, segfault :(
<maco> jrib: this also shows how long we've been using ubuntu :P
<Ben64> stef1: gimme a sec, i'll look up how to make it normal again
<stef1> what a stupid feature
<maco> thelostfaith: deluge can do it
<grawity> stef1: it's stupid for you, but there are many people for whom it's _very_ useful.
<maco> stef1: its for people who cannot use mice
<thelostfaith> maco, I can't figure out for the life of me where bittorent placed the file
<musikgoat> stef1: i saw this in fedora, system -> prefs -> keyboard -> mouse keys
<maco> stef1: its called "accessibility"
<chazco> So, any ideas to avert having to reinstall just to get totem working?
<ninjaslim> why does installing simple-ccsm also install ccsm
<jrib> neodragon: try entering "smb://ip_or_computer_name/share_name" in nautilus's location bar
<stef1> strange it's normal again, i didn't do anything
<maco> chazco: figuring out which part is segfaulting might help
<Ben64> hm
<Ben64> well its alt+left shift+numlock
<Ben64> in case it happens again
<chazco> maco - I went through something last time (gdb i think) trying to solve this with a few people... we couldnt get any decent answers...
<Ben64> chazco: do you have any particular attachment to totem-xine?
<maco> chazco: bad spot on hard drive and bad memory *would* be my suggestion except...across installs? and only on one app? weird
<chazco> maco - Yep, would have thought same... done memtests and all sorts.. but as you say, one app makes it unusual
<chazco> Ben64 - You mean like try another player? I need DVB and nautilius support, seems a shame to install another when totem usually works
<jordanwb> I want to trim down the services that are started upon boot such as apache, mysql, and others. What command do I run to disable those?
<Ben64> i dunno, i just love mplayer
<Ben64> jordanwb: system -> administration -> services
<jordanwb> Thanks
<neodragon> jrib: when I do that it says "Could not dislplay 'smb://ip-address/share-name'. Nautilus cannot handle this kind of locations."
<chazco> Ben64 - I have tried others, but only Totem and Kaffeine seem to work well with DVB. Kaffeine is a bit bloated for a gnome install though.
<Ben64> chazco: what exactly is dvb?
<neodragon> jrib: does this mean I am missing some plugin for nautilus?
<libtech> neodragon: you enter actual IP address of the network computer
<chazco> Ben64 - Digital video broadcasting - ie, digital tv
<neodragon> jrib: yes
<Ben64> so you have a tuner card?
<chazco> Ben64 - USB stick
<jrib> neodragon: what version of ubuntu is this?
<neodragon> jrib: ubuntu 9.04 on both the server and the laptop
<chazco> Ben64 - Just in case you were going to suggest it - unplugging it doesnt fix it
<thelostfaith> Anyone aware of a program that'll tell you the br of a media file?
<mM94> how do i find the location:  drivers/usb/host/pciquirks.c in the kernel config?
<Ben64> chazco: heh, i was going to ask if you have tried a tv program, such as tvtime
<mcmlxxi> hello
<maco> thelostfaith: br?
<chrome_> thelostfaith: the br? what's that?
<thelostfaith> bitrate
<luomo> hey i have got a problem
<chazco> Ben64 - Tried me-tv... wouldnt tune for some reason
<Ben64> thelostfaith: mplayer
<luomo> could anyone help me
<chrome_> thelostfaith: bitraite = bps
<Ben64> but it doesn't work on all files
<zelrikriando> how to make gmote launch when ubuntu boots
<maco> !ask | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcmlxxi> how to send a message to a logged on user?
<maco> zelrikriando: when you login? system -> preferences -> session -> startup
<jrib> neodragon: what if you just do: smb://local-ip-address-of-comupter
<luomo> Ubuntu tries to connect to my modem through wireless or wired connection and then shows message:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected"
<maco> mcmlxxi: the "write" command
<chazco> maco - Ben64 - Going to reinstall then, thanks for the help :)
<Ben64> gl
<neodragon> jrib: the same exact error message comes up
<chrome_> thelostfaith: players usually display that information. For instance, the bsplayer, where you may open a myriad of media files
<Ben64> neodragon: open up a terminal, try "smbclient -L [ip-address]"
<pelmen> guys, my creative webcam refresh rate seems to be slow. I use skype to talk with my parents, (they use xp) and their cam work rally fast, while mine refreshrate is way slow around 2 fps
<luomo> Ubuntu tries to connect to my modem through wireless or wired connection and then shows message:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone tell me what to do?
<pelmen> any ideas ?
<labanux> Anyone know how to make two audio software play together? *I can't use Rythmbox and Amarok at the same time..
<neodragon> ben64: on the server or the laptop
<zelrikriando> maco ok gonna try that
<neodragon> ?
<jrib> neodragon: hrmm, can you use smbclient?
<Ben64> neodragon: from where you want to access from to where you want to access to
<Kurlon> If I don't want useless gettys spawning for ttys I can't access (no video card, serial only) I can just delete the /etc/event.d entries, yes?
<luomo> Ubuntu tries to connect to my modem through wireless or wired connection and then shows message:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone tell me what to do?
<sapfeer> Hello there!
<pelmen> ahh noone about webcam fps ?
<delllboy> is there anyone who can answer a load of questions from me i know nothing of linux and am thinking of using it
<chazco> maco - Ben64 - Just tried something on the spur of the moment before reinstalling... removing ~\.xine fixes it (i'm sure i tried that before)...
<Kurlon> delllboy: Just ask away, those who can and are willing to will answer.
<kaddi> where are the files stored that go into the wastebin?
<neodragon> ben64: when I type in the command you gave me on the laptop it lists all the shares, the server host name and the workgroup correctly, so why can't I access them normally/
<sapfeer> Can anyone guide me where I can get some information about setting autostart applications in Ubuntu with Gnome from command line?..
<delllboy> does my computer guarentee still cover my computer if i format and put linux on it?
<KB1JWQ> delllboy: The hardware, yes.
<ikonia> delllboy: speak to place you bought it from
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: you don't know that
<ikonia> delllboy: ask the place you bought it from
<delllboy> well its a dell if that helps
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: There was one company that claimed it wasn't supported, and it made such a huge flap about two years ago that they backed down.
<ikonia> delllboy: ask dell and the support plan
<th1> whats the easiest way to add an mp3 as soundtrack to a mp4 file?
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: So if it does void the warranty, an awful lot of people would LOVE to know.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: that means nothing, asking HIS place of purchase is the only way
<neodragon> Ben64: when I type in the command you gave me on the laptop it lists all the shares, the server host name and the workgroup correctly, so why can't I access them normally?
<Ben64> neodragon: and you're just putting smb://[ip] in nautilus?
<delllboy> ah i bought from pc world  UK
<Ben64> and it's not working?
<ikonia> delllboy: speak tot PC world UK then
<neodragon> Ben64: yes
<agoole> I am having some burning issues, can someone help me troubleshoot and point me in the right direction?
<merma> anyone knows if libglade-java is available for ubuntu 64 bit somewhere?
<luomo> Ubuntu tries to connect to my modem through wireless or wired connection and then shows message:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone tell me what to do?
<kaddi> how do I set trash:/ to the correct address for the deleted files? I get "unknown adress" when I type "trash:/" into the address bar
<KB1JWQ> delllboy: http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2007091203826NWHWLL
<peppo> my xf86audioraise/lowervolume keys have stopped having any effect. they show notification but do not affect volume and nothing is changing in alsamixer/gnome mixer. pulseaudio 0.9.14, jaunty...gnome-settings-daemon shows up as a Client in "paman" when using xf86audioraisevolume key, but doesn't affect audio..
<Ben64> kaddi: try trash://
<ikonia> delllboy: ignore that link and get confirmation off PC world UK
<chazco> delllboy - I've taken stuff back under the warranty at PC world before with Ubuntu on it, they wiped it off but didnt say anything. Still best to check though, could be a one off...
<nestor> hi
<kaddi> Ben64 thanks, that works
<pelmen> ok continuation on webcam fps, it is fast in cheese but slow in all other software...
<delllboy> wiped it off? they cant just wipe your operating system off can they?
<ikonia> delllboy: this is nothing to do with ubuntu any more - speak to PC world
<delllboy> ok well im just asking that guy about his happening...
<delllboy> chazco
<KB1JWQ> delllboy: Take it to PM
<ikonia> delllboy: it's offtopic for this channel - speak to PC World
<delllboy> uhh
<chazco> delllboy - They asked first :D Only way to be sure though is to ask them
<Ben64> lol, obama guy got klined
<delllboy> oh right
<acu> how can I erase the content in /tmp
<chazco> delllboy - They asked first :D Only way to be sure though is to ask them. Cant say any more than that i'm afraid.
<boss_mc> acu: reboot
<ikonia> acu: sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<zelrikriando> I am back
<zelrikriando> maco: it doesnt work
<pblchai> hello, i recently joined launchpad, but what kind of skill i need to be a good bugfixer?
<agoole> what package manager should I be using? for kde front-end
<cpach> hi folks. does anybody know which version of x.org is provided by the package xserver-xorg-core in jaunty?
<enjalot> how can i change the behavior of modifier keys + mouse click? like ctrl+left click
<lstarnes> cpach: I think it's 1.6
<zelrikriando> I put the command /home/zelrikriando/Desktop/GmoteServer/GmoteServerLinux2.0.0/GmoteServer.sh in my startup program list but it wont work
<lstarnes> cpach: 7.4.5 is the version of xserver-xorg
<zelrikriando> any idea why is that?
<lstarnes> zelrikriando: you might need to set the executable bit for it and make sure that it has #!/bin.sh at the top of it
<hbekel> lstarnes: #!/bin/sh
<lstarnes> hbekel: oops, right
<hbekel> lstarnes, zelrikriando: unless it already has #!/bin/bash, in that case don't change it
<zelrikriando> lstarnes: at the top of the sh file I guess?
<lstarnes> zelrikriando: yes
<delllboy> ok so i read that i dont need antivirus on linux but do i need like firewalls or anything else?
<lstarnes> delllboy: a firewall might be a good idea
<hbekel> delllboy: depends on how you're connected
<lstarnes> delllboy: ufw and iptables are installed by default
<delllboy> wireless to a router which has a hardware firewall im sure
<lstarnes> delllboy: there are graphical frontends for them such as gufw and firestarter
<ikonia> delllboy: depends on your personal needs, think about how you use your system and work out what protection levels/tools you need
<zelrikriando> lstarnes: what about the executable bit?
<apt-give> I'm looking for the terminal command to allow unsupported packages to be installed with apt-get
<lstarnes> zelrikriando: chmod +x /home/zelrikriando/Desktop/GmoteServer/GmoteServerLinux2.0.0/GmoteServer.sh
<ikonia> apt-give: define unsupported ?
<zelrikriando> lstarnes: lstarnes it's already rwx all the way
<cpach> lstarnes: is that a stable x.org release?
<lstarnes> cpach: yes
<zelrikriando> ok let s try again
<delllboy> ikonia i no more about the physics behind leaving our orbit than ubuntu/linux please dont ask me to think about my protection needs i just wanna know how things work with firewalls
<Dacvak> Hey, how can I change my VirtualBox resolution to 1366x768?
<diddy> What are the planned major changes for the next Ubuntu release?
<ikonia> delllboy: then this is not the correct channel, this channel is for ubuntu support, not networking/firewall lessons
<apt-give> ikonia: not officially for ubuntu, or something like that
<ikonia> apt-give: apt will go to whatever repo's you tell it to, dpkg (apt is the front end) can be used to install files outside of repo's
<syntac> hi, my server is able to ping my router but it won't ping 'google.com'.  my /etc/resolv.conf is setup and ifconfig looks valid.
<syntac> what else could i test?
<delllboy> well when i joined this channel i asked if there was a knowledgeable person to answer all my random dumb questions
<delllboy> but i was asked to write them here because someone will know here
<ikonia> delllboy: sorry - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> delllboy: there are other channels on freenode for your specific topics
<delllboy> geez
<ikonia> syntac: check the servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<delllboy> this was a waste of time coming here
<ikonia> syntac: can you reach them on port 53 ?
<Dacvak> Hey, how can I change my VirtualBox resolution to 1366x768?
<syntac> ikonia: i copied them directly from my working laptop. let me test the port 53 deal
<ikonia> syntac: always a good test (also use nslookup or dig to verify)
<KB1JWQ> delllboy: /msg alis list *topic* to fin a more suitable channel
<cpach> lstarnes: the weird thing is, i can't seem to find a corresponding source release on ftp.x.org. the xorg-server package there for X11R7.4 has the version number 1.5.1
<Ben64> syntac: where is your server, what router, ubuntu server?, static ip?, dynamic?
<syntac> ikonia: i tried dig earlier and it doesn't resolve either
<gsedej> Hello. I need help with Jack audio in Ubuntu (9.04)
<syntac> Ben64: static. dynamic (dhcp) works
<ikonia> syntac: first thing then - use nslookup server $ip_from_resolv.conf and then lookgup google.com
<Ben64> syntac: ping 4.2.2.2?
<luomo> Ubuntu tries to connect to my modem through wireless or wired connection and then shows message:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone tell me what to do?
<mcmlxxi> how to send a message to a logged on user?
<agoole> I have a matushita DVD drive and I cannot burn anything, can someone help ?
<syntac> Ben64: pinging 4.2.2.2 'network is unreachable'
<Dacvak> Does anyone here run VirtualBox?
<ikonia> Ben64: where did you get 4.2.2.2 from ?
<grawity> Dacvak: Some do. What is your real question?
<apt-give> ikonia, i'm trying to install fslint with apt-get but it can't find it.  i know it's in the repos, because i've installed it with synaptic before, but it's not showing up in my searches this time.  this is a new install
<Ben64> ikonia: it's a very well known awesome, fast dns server
<Dacvak> How can I change my VirtualBox resolution to 1366x768?
<Ben64> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=247 time=11.7 ms
<ikonia> Ben64: but pinging an external ip address does not check his dns settings ?
<Ben64> well it checks connection
<Ben64> which seems to be down
<gsedej> Dacvak: What do you need?
<grawity> gsedej: <Dacvak?> How can I change my VirtualBox resolution to 1366x768?
<ikonia> Ben64: very true
<ikonia> apt-give: what version of ubuntu  ?
<apt-give> Dacvak: #vbox
<Dacvak> Thanks
<Ben64> syntac: try setting a static ip on it
<apt-give> ikonia: 8.04
<ikonia> syntac: no - don't
<ikonia> syntac: forcing an static IP can cause more problems
<syntac> Ben64: i am trying to do static. the dynamic ip assignment does work
<gsedej> Does someone uses Jack audio here?
<syntac> ikonia: i think that is my issue. dhcp works but static doesn't. i would like static though
<Ben64> i'm on a static ip right now, works fine : /
<ikonia> Ben64: ooh, I didn't realise you knew what his hardware was, and how it worked, sorry
<neodragon> Ben64: I figured it out on my own, all I had to do was open terminal and type smbmount //server-ip/share-name /mount-point-on-laptop  and then it prompts for my password, and after entering my password I now have full access to my samba shares on my laptop, eurika!!
<kucus> witam
<ikonia> syntac: assigning a static IP out of a reserved pool on a lot of home routers will cause a lot of problems
<Ben64> ikonia: i don't really, but static ips never hurt anyone
<kucus> co tam słychac u was?
<ikonia> Ben64: yes they do
<ikonia> Ben64: a lot of home routers don't like it, or won't allow machines on they don't have a lease for
<Ben64> neodragon: cool, gj
<syntac> ikonia: it isn't out of the reserved ones. it is 192.168.1.2.  i've had it work before but i am guessing my conf is wrong. i can't figure out where it is though (the problem)
<agoole> how do I gather information on my DVD drive from dmesg
<Ben64> syntac: what router?
<syntac> Ben64: linksys
<ikonia> syntac: then if it's not in the reserved pool, you may be on the wrong network
<KB1JWQ> agoole: What information?
<ikonia> syntac: why do you want a static IP ?
<zelrikriando> I am back
<zelrikriando> still not work
<ikonia> syntac: what is the address in your /etc/resolv.conf
<zelrikriando> ing
<syntac> ikonia: i'm using it as a server on my network. i don't want random ip assignments on it
<agoole> KB1JWQ: anything my system registers from the dvd drive basically, I can't burn anything, so I'm trying to troubleshoot,
<agoole> KB1JWQ: though i'll be honest, I dont really know where to start
<syntac> i'm assinging 192.168.1.2 to it
<afed> @_@
<Ben64> router ip is 192.168.1.1?
<neodragon> Ben64: Now all I have to do is write a bash script for mounting all my shares at once for when I am connected to my wireless.
<ikonia> syntac: what is the address range your router has
<syntac> ikonia: i can ssh to the box from other computers in my network
<KB1JWQ> agoole: I don't think dmesg would necessarily be the FIRST choice, but it's not a bad one.  What's the error behavior?
<syntac> i just can't go outside the network
<syntac> ikonia: 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> syntac: yes, of course you can, your router is possibley blocking you because you've taken an address out of the address pool
<KB1JWQ> syntac: Sure the default gateway is correct?
<ikonia> syntac: that's not an address pool - that's a single address
<ikonia> syntac: your router probably has at least 192.168.1.0/24
<syntac> ikonia: i'm almost positive the adress pool is 192.168.1.100+
<Ben64> ikonia: linksys usually gives out starting at 100
<Ben64> yeah what he said
<ikonia> syntac: so it starts at 100
<agoole> KB1JWQ: growisofs simply craps out with a IO error in k3b, can't burn anything
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Yeah, they have the /24, with 100 and up allocated for static assignment.
<opensaurus> hey guys I have an issue I havent been able to sort out via searching as of yet. ipod continually get i/o error when installing files. this has been a well documented bug but im not seeing any solutions. apparently its the usb2.0 controller. any way I can make it think its usb1.1 just for my ipod?
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: Ben64 ta
<Ben64> syntac: make sure default gateway is correct, as KB1JWQ said
<agoole> KB1JWQ: want a paste of the full error code ?
<KB1JWQ> agoole: Can you read from the drive?
<KB1JWQ> agoole: That'd help.
<neodragon> catch ya later all :)
<KB1JWQ> I've never seen an off the shelf Linksys deny outbound connections to the outside world because you've statically assigned an IP, even if that IP is within its dhcp scope.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: I've seen a few devices do it
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Consumer grade?
<adasz> hi how can i compile source code
<Ben64> i have two linksys's here, but they have dd-wrt on em
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: dissapointingly yes
<ikonia> !compile > adasz
<ubottu> adasz, please see my private message
<agoole> KB1JWQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254133/
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Ouch.  That's kind of asking to get hurt. :)
<steven_> quit
<kane77> hi, anyone is using c++ with wxWidgets in ubuntu? I installed libwxgtk2.4.1 and libwxgtk2.4-dev and wx2.4-headers, and yet gcc fails to compile and complains about wx/wx.h not found
<KB1JWQ> agoole: Hmm.  Is growisofs really what it wants to be calling?  I'm probably not the right person to ask; I don't burn disks from within Ubuntu very often.
<ikonia> kane77: see if it's on the system
<Ben64> growisofs is a backend to a lot of linux burners
<KB1JWQ> Ben64: Thanks, didn't know that.
<przemo_one> hi
<Ben64> back on rh9, i had to install it myself
<Ben64> rh9 came out before dvd's existed -.-
<agoole> Ben64: can you take a look at my error code ?
<gsedej> What is good GUITAR EFFECTS program for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> gsedej: there really isn't
<kane77> ikonia, yes, it is there (in /usr/include/wx)
<Ben64> agoole: i did, but it's hard to tell what the problem is. On first look, seems like there could be a problem with the burner itself
<ikonia> kane77: check your include path for your build then
<Ben64> but if you can use it on another system, then it gets more complicated
<kane77> gsedej, rakarrack
<agoole> Ben64: its a laptop burner, and it can read tracks, but can't seem to burn
<dakamm> hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone was familar with linuxdc++?
<kane77> ikonia, is there a command to update default include path after adding header files?
<ikonia> kane77: it's normally set at compile time or in the makefile -I
<CoRnJuLiOx> when you're at a terminal, inside /home/username/foo/bar, and you want to move from /bar to /foo (i.e one dir up) without having to type the whole path in, whats the command?
<Ben64> CoRnJuLiOx: cd ..
<CoRnJuLiOx> Ben64: thanks
<Ffunk> exit
<grawity> CoRnJuLiOx: also remember: .. means "the parent folder" everywhere -- not just in cd.
<CoRnJuLiOx> grawity: thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hbekel> kane77: try inserting the output of wx-config --cppflags --libs into your g++ commandline
<opensaurus> hey guys I have an issue I havent been able to sort out via searching as of yet. ipod continually get i/o error when installing files. this has been a well documented bug but im not seeing any solutions. apparently its the usb2.0 controller. any way I can make it think its usb1.1 just for my ipod? I'm an ubuntu only guy and would hate to have to install some crappy m$ product to get my ipod working
<kaczyn> Hi :)
<ActionParsnip> opensaurus; could not use a crappy ipod instead ;)
<hbekel> kane77: as in g++ -o myprog $(wx-config --cppflags --libs) myprog.cpp
<vasile> I want to install libxcb1-dev but I get brocken package error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/254134/). everything installed packages is up to date. how can I overcome this problem?
<ActionParsnip> opensaurus: you could rmmod the usb modules then re-modprobe with some options to make it usb 1.1
<Promille> Hey. I havent found any programs that can tell you what bitrate a song is(.mp3) is there a simple way in ubuntu ?
<opensaurus> ActionParsnip,  too late for that. its an ipod photo from like 6 years ago i got from my sister
<opensaurus> ActionParsnip,  well cool at least i know its possible then
<adasz> the source that i want to compile have no configure
<Mraedis> Hey guys, I want to remove Ubuntu from my laptop, but it's a dual boot with Vista and GRUB is the bootloader. The Ubuntu is installed on a ReiserFS5 partition, how do I go about this?
<ActionParsnip> promille: i think if you run: apt-cache search mp3 | grep -i tag then one of the tag apps may be able to tell you
<Promille> ActionParsnip: thanks
<un|matrix> how do i automatically downgrade every package after removing the repository where they were installed from?
<ActionParsnip> opensaurus: should be. not done it myself. i dont use usb for external storage
<guntbert> adasz: what are you trying to compile?
<Ben64> Promille: mplayer will tell you
<kane77> hbekel, thanks
<di||itante> un|matrix:
<ActionParsnip> un|matrix: you would have to uninstall every package you installed from it. then temove. then install again using the remaining repos
<di||itante> un|matrix: what did you do?
<un|matrix> i can't do that, it wants to remove half of my system due to deps
<Mraedis> Anyone?
<hbekel> kane77: most packages use pkg-config instead of a dedicated *-config binary btw
<un|matrix> di||itanite: i "updated" pulseaudio with this repository: https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive/ppa
<tsrk_> how do I purge a package that i've already removed?
<ActionParsnip> un|matrix: the sysyem isnt really designed to have bits downgraded so it can get very messy
<phyrrus> you don't
<ActionParsnip> tsrk_: sudo dpkg -P <package name>
<dakamm> does anyone know anything about linucdc++?
<kane77> hbekel, I'm starting with c++ so I don't know a lot of stuff
<di||itante> un|matrix: have you tried uninstalling just pulsaudio
<tsrk_> ActionParsnip, dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove jaolt which isn't installed.
<un|matrix> di||itante: gonna try that now
<IdleOne> tsrk_, install the package again then purge it perhaps
<guntbert> dakamm: I don't, what is it? and what is your problem?
<tsrk_> IdleOne, is that really the best way?
<IdleOne> tsrk_, don't know if it is but makes sense to me
<ActionParsnip> tsrk_: if it doesnt show up in: dpkg -l | grep jaolt then you will need to reinstall it then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove jaolt
<IdleOne> tsrk_, guess it is the best way yup
<zelrikriando> I still cant run a sh file at startup :(
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a socks proxy [via ssh] that I want to share via some open proxy [such as tinyproxy] anyone know how to?
<hbekel> zelrikriando: what's the error message
<dakamm> gun.. well when i log onto linuxdc++ it asks me to put in a address and i dont what address to put in
<ActionParsnip> tsrk_: if there is no output with the dpkg then the old config is gone (except in $home
<dakamm> and its a file sharing program
<tsrk_> ActionParsnip, IdleOne, ok, i'll do that, thank you
<dakamm> like dc++
<zelrikriando> hbekel: there is no error message, the gmote server just wont start
<rafaelscj> vasile, are you using the official repos? if yes, try cleaning /var/cache/apt/archives and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial. Synaptics can do it
<hbekel> zelrikriando: checked the relevant logs?
<un|matrix> di||itante, ActionParsnip: looks like i'm going to have to downgrade everything manually starting with packages that have no dependencies, and then moving inwards the dependency tree
<zelrikriando> hbekel: I dont know where the logs are
<Mraedis> *repeat* I want to remove Ubuntu from my laptop, but it's a dual boot with Vista and GRUB is the bootloader. The Ubuntu is installed on a ReiserFS5 partition, how do I go about this? (Sorry for repeat)
<ActionParsnip> un|matrix: tread carefully
<di||itante> un|matrix: what did apt-get tell you when you tried to remove pulsaudio
<hbekel> zelrikriando: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and less ~/.xsession-errors for example
<vasile> rafaelscj, official repos, archives cleaned, i found the solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1220447.html
<ActionParsnip> mraedis: delete the ubunt partition. you will need your vista cd to reinstate ntldr
<grawity> Mraedis: I guess something like this: 1) Boot from the Windows install CD, open recovery console, use bootrec /fixmbr (to rewrite the MBR).
<hbekel> zelrikriando: the program might provide a logfile of it's own as well
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Vista doesn't use ntldr anymore.
<guntbert> dakamm: I don't know dc++ either, but you know that anything that relates to any kind of piracy is not supported here, and what address you should put in your client: ask the people who manage the server/net
<Mraedis> Aw man
<grawity> Mraedis: 2) Confirm that you can boot Vista without going through grub.
<ActionParsnip> mraedis: ask in ##windows for how to reinstate the windows bootloader
<un|matrix> di||itante: well synaptic wants to remove everything that depends on those packages, so i'm assuming apt-get would want the same
<zelrikriando> hbekel: Could not find the main class: org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux. Program will exit.
<grawity> Mraedis: And finally 3) boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD, open partition editor, nuke the ReiserFS partition.
<dakamm> aight, thnx for the help anyway gun
<di||itante> un|matrix: ok, so what, what will it remove that you cant replace later
<ActionParsnip> grawity: thats how little i know desktop windows.
<vesayth> Has anybody managed to get flashplugin working for Chromium on Ubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> !karmic | vesayth
<ubottu> vesayth: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mraedis> Thanks grawity and ActionParsnip, now to find a CD because it came pre-installed...
<zelrikriando> hbekel: do you need more details?
<hbekel> zelrikriando: so it's seems to get started, but isn't properly configured
<grawity> Mraedis: There should be at least the "recovery" CD, then.
<ActionParsnip> vesayth: a while back, just smbolic link to libflashplayer.so in the chromium plugin folder
<zelrikriando> hbekel: it does start once booted
<Mraedis> Wherever that one is, grawity ;-)
<hbekel> zelrikriando: i have no idea what that program does, so i don't know
<hbekel> zelrikriando: you might want to consult the docs/google the error message
<zelrikriando> hbekel: it's a gmote server, to use my phone as a remote on my computer
<vesayth> ActionParsnip: Yeah that stopped working in Jaunty I belive. I've copied the file as well as made the symbolic link in Karmic and it's been no go. Works great for Jaunty when copying
<zelrikriando> hbekel: it does need java
<ActionParsnip> vesayth: karmic is still alpha and WILL break. support is in #ubuntu+1
<zelrikriando> hbekel: is there a way to delay a start?
<vesayth> ActionParsnip: I know, that's not why I came here to ask the question, I came here to ask if anyone has been able to get it working
<zelrikriando> hbekel: I was thinking that it tries to start when the computer is not ready
<di||itante> un|matrix: hav you tried apt-get --reinstall
<hbekel> zelrikriando: class not found implies something is wrong with your java setup
<stillinbeta> Anyone know why my ntfs partition mounts as only view able to root? as in I must sudo su before I can cd into it.
<zelrikriando> hbekel: or that java didnt start
<zelrikriando> yet
<hbekel> zelrikriando: can you start the app from a terminal
<zelrikriando> hbekel: I can
<guntbert> vesayth: you still should ask in #ubuntu+1
<un|matrix> di||itante: no i just want to switch back to canonical's packages (the ones that got replaced by a 3rd party repo)
<ActionParsnip> vesayth: it works in jaunty as it is released, karmic most likely won't as there is still development going on with it so it is incomplete and most things wont work or will act weird, just like chromium which is also beta
<di||itante> right. so now you have those default repos in the sources, right? then try apt-get --reinstall
<Promille> What is the easiest way to record from a headphone-mic to an mp3 file?
<stillinbeta> Promille: Probably audacity
<hbekel> zelrikriando: pastebin the log you found that error in, please
<ActionParsnip> what a douche "hi my alpha web browser isnt running well in my alpha OS, can anyone think why" durrrrr
<stillinbeta> or just gnome sound recorder.
<di||itante> un|matrix: you might want to do a apt-get autoclean first
<Promille> stillinbeta: how would it work with gnome sound recorder ?
<un|matrix> di||itante: not necessary since there's nothing to clean :P
<ActionParsnip> dl||tante: only use clean, autoclean makes the debs not be retained which may be desired
<xdunlapx> does anybody know which package to install for an applet that reads the temperature of the cpu?
<di||itante> that sleans the previously downloaded packages from the cache, have you done that
<stillinbeta> Promille: actually, I just checked and it only does ogg.
<stillinbeta> is that okay?
<ActionParsnip> xdunlapx: lm-sensors
<xdunlapx> ActionParsnip, I may already have that installed but let me check
<Qu4R0w> i have serious problem..after black out,i cant see grub boot menu and it just boot to my windows..how can i fix this?
<randal> hi i am trying to install a (old) video card driver i downloaded the Linux driver but i don't know how to install a tar.gz
<Promille> stillinbeta: ok thanks
<checer> i have installed UNR, and now it doesnt load gnome-panel, and is very slow, what can i do?
<tikka> use windows
<tikka> its really good
<^Linux^> hello all anyone knows what the package name for xchat is?? or somthing gui based irc??
<tikka> ^Linux^ have you tried apt-cache search ?
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, xchat-common
<randal> hi i am trying to install a (old) video card driver i downloaded the Linux driver but i don't know how to install a tar.gz plz help me thanks
<kaddi> hi, what was the key-comination to send EOL to shell again?
<Qu4R0w> ^Linux^, try konversation
<kaddi> *combination even
<xdunlapx> ActionParsnip, those are already installed, i want to have an applet on the dock which shows the temps. any ideas what else to install?
<^Linux^> thx IdleOne
<grawity> kaddi: Ctrl-D, usually.
<un|matrix> di||itante: woah wait... that --reinstall thing just did the trick...
<grawity> kaddi: err, nevermind. (I read that as EOF.)
<^Linux^> ok you know how to install wireshark on xubuntu???
<kaddi> grawity It worked fine anyways :)
<grawity> kaddi: EOL means "End of line"? If yes, it would be the enter key.
<zelrikriando> hbekel: http://pastebin.com/md3d5528
<di||itante> un|matrix: ok, you should do an autoclean too to make sure the pkgs from the ppa repo are purged
<un|matrix> di||itante: why the heck is there no automated way of cleaning after a 3rd party repo?
<Qu4R0w> ^Linux^,  try apt-cache search packagename
<kaddi> grawity you're psychic ;) No I meant EOF but mistyped
<randal> hi i am trying to install a (old) video card driver i downloaded the Linux driver but i don't know how to install a tar.gz
<stillinbeta> randal:if you open it in File Roller or something, what's inside?
<di||itante> un|matrix: because that may clobber things you want
<checer> i have installed UNR, and now it doesnt load gnome-panel, and is very slow, what can i do?
<stillinbeta> is there a Makefile or a ./configure or anything?
<^Linux^> I am running xubuntu it has minimal packages Qu4R0w
<thiebaude> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SIM22EVD> I have a Windows PC that has a Printw
<n2diy> ! UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<randal> stillinbeta: its a lizux video card driver whats a file roller
<Qu4R0w> ^Linux^, sorry then,..
<^Linux^> becasue it does not find xchat-common
<kaddi> grawity is there a list of this kind of shortcuts for terminal somewhere?
<stillinbeta> randal: if you save the file to your desktop, can you just open it by double clicking?
<Qu4R0w> i have serious problem..after black out,i cant see grub boot menu and it just boot to my windows..how can i fix this?
<grawity> kaddi: I don't think there is. (It might be in some 'introduction to bash' -- tldp.org is a great resource)
<randal> stillinbeta:  it will make me extract it like a zip file
<^Linux^> IdleOne you know what to type to get package for xchat or some good gui based irc for xubuntu
<^Linux^> it fores not find xchat-common IdleOne
<^Linux^> doses not*
<thiebaude> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<SIM22EVD> I have a Windows PC with a printer connected to it.  The PC is connected to a wireless router.  Can I connect to the printer using my Linux laptop that is connected to the wireless router?  Is yes, how?
<stillinbeta> randal: extarct it somewhere.
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<di||itante> un|matrix: the dpkg system is by far the best package management system in all of operating systems. You can do ANYTHING you desire with it as long as you know how. The tools are there.
<^Linux^> im runing xubuntu 6.06 IdleOne
<randal> stillinbeta:  i did now what there is a install.sh file
<theguys101> i removed the top bar on gnome, how do i get it back? :(
<stillinbeta> ohp.
<^Linux^> it has minimal packages IdleOne
<di||itante> un|matrix: its just so comprehensive that the learning curve is huge
<stillinbeta> randal: can you click on install.sh ?
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, why such and old version?
<ankur> hello
<hbekel> zelrikriando: how exactly do you start it from the terminal?
<randal> stillinbeta:  it open terminal then closes instantly
<^Linux^> actually its newwst one it xubuntu xfce 4.4 beta
<theguys101> i removed the top bar on gnome, how do i get it back? :(
<un|matrix> di||itante: i know that, i just believe it could be improved further
<guntbert> !terminal | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SIM22EVD> I have a Windows PC with a printer connected to it.  The PC is connected to a wireless router.  Can I connect to the printer using my Linux laptop that is connected to the wireless router?  Is yes, how?
<di||itante> un|matrix: get a book called "The Debian System"
<ankur> this is first time i started irc
<^Linux^> actually its newwst one it xubuntu xfce 4.4 beta IdleOne
<un|matrix> di||itante: anyway, the issue still isn't resolved entirely... i've got this lib32asound2 package that apt-get doesn't want to reinstall, saying that it cannot be downloaded (apparently it wants the one from the repo i just removed)
<SIM22EVD> I have a Windows PC with a printer connected to it.  The PC is connected to a wireless router.  Can I connect to the printer using my Linux laptop that is connected to the wireless router?  Is yes, how?
<theguys101>  i removed the top bar on gnome, how do i get it back? :(
<stillinbeta> randal: hmm. Can you go to the directory in the terminal?
<thiebaude> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<IdleOne> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<di||itante> theguys101: rught click on Desktop and add panel
<zelrikriando> hbekel:  ./GmoteServer.sh
<ankur> creat a new panel
<zelrikriando> hbekel: once in the right directory
<randal> stillinbeta:  im think i might need sudo thats why its closeing is that what your thinking
<SIM22EVD> I have a Windows PC with a printer connected to it.  The PC is connected to a wireless router.  Can I connect to the printer using my Linux laptop that is connected to the wireless router?  Is yes, how?
<hbekel> zelrikriando: there's your problem
<^Linux^> IdleOne: Its Xfce 4.4 beta aka xubuntu not normal ubuntu.. its the ubuntu light version
<stillinbeta> randal: that could be it.
<randal> ill try that 1 sec
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, you need to enable the universe repository and then sudo apt-get update
<guntbert> !repeat | SIM22EVD
<ubottu> SIM22EVD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zelrikriando> hbekel: what is
<^Linux^> I already did update :) I will enable universe
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, then you apt-cache search xchat and it will show it to you
<henkboom> I have a problem where if I sleep to ram, then resume, my headphone plug no longer works, in that the audio still comes out the internal speakers instead of the heaphones. I'm using an x41 tablet, anyone know  what I can do about this?
<SIM22EVD> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest61858> John[9.1_Karmic]
<^Linux^> ok thx IdleOne I try that
<soumendra_> How do I refresh network using command line? I mean to ask how to automate sending authentication message using wpa protocol.
<randal> stillinbeta:  whats the command to type in terminal to start install.sh
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, I dont remember if the package was called xchat-common back then but you will find it
<hbekel> zelrikriando: look at the script, the program expects to be started from it's directory
<hbekel> zelrikriando: the -classpath argument to java contains relative paths
<di||itante> randis the executable bit set?
<zelrikriando> hbekel: hmmm so? how to fix it
<^Linux^> found it thx IdleOne
<randal> stillinbeta:  randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<randal> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal> root@randal-desktop:~# cd /home/randal/Desktop/dripkg
<randal> root@randal-desktop:/home/randal/Desktop/dripkg# install.sh
<randal> -bash: install.sh: command not found
<randal> root@randal-desktop:/home/randal/Desktop/dripkg#
<hbekel> zelrikriando: make the script cd to the right dir in the first line
<di||itante> randal: is the executable bit set?
<user101> I have built autoconf-2.63 now. How can I override system /usr/bin/autoconf with this one
<^Linux^> evil gnome was hiding :P
<IdleOne> ^Linux^, your welcome
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soumendra_> How do I refresh network using command line? I mean to ask how to automate sending authentication message using wpa protocol. Can any one answer it please
<zelrikriando> hbekel: I see
<user101> I have built autoconf-2.63 now. How can I override system /usr/bin/autoconf with this one
<John[Karmic]> Anyone have any advice on how to revert to a previous kernel or "fix x", The dpkg-reconfigure and what not i've found on google don\t seem to work. I am able to boot using an older kernel and I would like to use it. Is this possible?
<randal> di||itante:  idk whats that
<raddad_> Question:  using 9.04 and outside of owner, unable to use the app>add/remove - any solutions?  I have su priv and checked all the access boxes.
<zelrikriando> hbekel: gonna try it, hopefully it will work now
<randal> stillinbeta:  you still there
<guntbert> soumendra_: /etc/init.d/networking restart should work
 * ^Linux^ throws a big party for IdleOne & others who helped me with food beer & hookers
<di||itante> randal: the file has to be executable
<^Linux^> I bbs :)
<di||itante> randal: do this:
<stillinbeta> randal: sorry.
<^Linux^> thx all 4 help
<stillinbeta> chmod +x install.sh
<soumendra_> guntbert:thanks. I will try it
<stillinbeta> that allows it to be executed.
<stillinbeta> then ./install.sh
<di||itante> randal: from the terminal, in the dir where install.sh is, "chmod +x install.sh"
<guntbert> soumendra_: :)
<IdleOne> the food and beer would of been enough
<un|matrix> di||itante: one last thing... is there a way to list all the packages that came from a specific repository?
<ActionParsnip> stillinbeta: or you can just run: sh ./install.sh
<Joe1> Hey there, just installed Ubuntu inside Windows and after booting, i get a message there was no free space left. df -h supports that; the ubuntu partition has only a size of about 2.3 gig. Could anyone help me to fix that? Do I have to resize the partition using gparted?! Thought that's what the installer has to do...
<randal> di||itante: root@randal-desktop:/home/randal/Desktop/dripkg# chmod +x install.sh
<randal> root@randal-desktop:/home/randal/Desktop/dripkg#
<stillinbeta> ActionParsnip: really? I was not a aware. cool.
<guntbert> un|matrix: do you have synaptic?
<di||itante> randal: now from that dir "./install.sh"
<un|matrix> guntbert: absolutely
<skrite> hey all, i am using compiz-fusion but i only have 2 desktops,  i cant find in the compiz-config-manager how to add more.  i can't have a cube with only two sides .
<di||itante> un|matrix: i dont think so
<^Linux^> hello all I am back & gui whoot
<kaddi> grawity thanks for the link, looks great
<ActionParsnip> randal_dl: i don't recommend you manipulate files in your home folder, you may damage file ownerships
<randal> di||itante:  HUGS :)
<di||itante> but you couls ls and sort by date and try to figure out whan you dl them
<guntbert> un|matrix: open it, on the leftside are buttons, one labeled origin
<randal> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean
<di||itante> randal: you have to use the "./" because that die is not in you PATH for your ENV.
<un|matrix> guntbert: ooh that's brilliant, thanks!
<di||itante> randal: np
<guntbert> un|matrix: you are welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> randal: the ownership my pass from the user to root. root in general is to be avoided
<randal> di||itante:  The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<randal> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<randal> what went wrong.
<Home> hi there - have a nVIDIA GEFORCE 6600V card and have a monitor connected to the vga direct and got a dvi to vga converter to connect the 2nd vga monitor to the dvi out port on my graphics card - is there anything i need to do to get the 2nd monitor to work for dual screen mode tried a lot
<di||itante> randal: you need to install the kernel modules for your kernel
<zelrikriando> hbekel: it works now
<zelrikriando> hbekel: it s perfect
<randal> di||itante:  whats that and how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> home: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Home> tried all that
<zelrikriando> now I can use my phone whenever I want to watch movies/listen musics
<ActionParsnip> home: click detect displays and you can configure there. try clicking it a few times
<Home> but doent seem to detet that a 2nd monitor is connected
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | home
<ubottu> home: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<theguys101> is it possible to get the default panel?
<theguys101> for gnome
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<grawity> !panelreset | theguys101
<ubottu> theguys101: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<di||itante> I suggest you sonsult the Umuntu forums for that, you will have better
<grawity> That should work.
<rek_> propietary drivers for nvidia i need
<hbekel> zelrikriando: you see. everything failed as documented :P
<rek_> what can i install
<di||itante> randal: success there than in IRC
<ActionParsnip> grawity: thats the one
<theguys101> thank you
<rek_> fast...it's going to block
<di||itante> randal: it is not hard
<rek_> propietary drivers for nvidia i need
<hbekel> zelrikriando: although the documentation was in the source...
<grawity> ActionParsnip: /msg ubottu search panel :)
<guntbert> !enter | rek_
<ubottu> rek_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rek_> hei
<ActionParsnip> rek; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<randal> di||itante: ?? can you tell me how
<hbekel> zelrikriando: but a really bad startup script they provided
<mook> is there a way to get an absolute minimal install?
<zelrikriando> hbekel: indeed
<di||itante> randal: on my way to lunch, just do a search, its easy peasy
<guntbert> !minimal | mook
<ubottu> mook: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mook> !minimal
<randal> di||itante:  sorry you didnt type my name i didnt see what you said ya could you help me find the right page
 * ActionParsnip always uses minimal cd
<Joe1> Hey, after installing ubuntu inside win the ubuntu partition is way too small, while fdisk says the device is big enough. does anyone know some fixes? I really(!) dont wanna read all the parted-doc, due i dont have enough space to install gparted
<grawity> mook: See the message from ubottu.  But if you want "absolute minimal", Ubuntu is probably not for you...
<grawity> Joe1: Maybe apt-get clean will make enough space for gparted?
<rek_> i need proprietary driver NOW foor nvidia
<rek_> help
<zelrikriando> hbekel: once fixed, gmote works amazingly well though
<mook> I want kernel libs + shell
<grawity> rek_: nvidia-glx, probably.
<ActionParsnip> joe1: could read through   dpkg -l | less   and uninstall useless apps
<mook> this channel is too busy
<cfedde> rek_: system>admin>hardware drivers. maybe?
<ActionParsnip> rek: i told you. nvidia-glx-180
<Joe1> ActionParsnip: Actually i was looking for something like "just start wubi using $parameter" :P
<ActionParsnip> rek: i even gave you the command
<mitsch> hey some nfs-export-specialists in here? :D
<rek_> no
<mitsch> damn ^^
<ActionParsnip> joe1: i doon't use wubi. i think its horrific
<grawity> mitsch: Just ask your real question.
<ActionParsnip> rek: no what?
<grawity> mook: Ubuntu is a lot more than just kernel libs + shell. But the "minimal" CD might be something what you want.
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Wubi is actually quite nice concept (while a little unreliable)
<randal> di||itante:  are you looking it up i tried i couldnt find it
<mitsch> okay i don't know how to build a nfs export using webmin and how to mount it with my dreambox
<Joe1> ActionParsnip: Now, i do as well. ;) Thought it might was a good and easy way to install ubuntu just as fast as possible. Which kinda worked, unfortunately i now do not have the right partition sizes
<ActionParsnip> grawity: its a nice concept but in practise its nasty and not a long term solution for anything
<raddad> When I try and run add/remove application, it fails to open.  It runs in owner mode, not my user account with su privs  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> joe1: less issues if you buy a 4gb usb stick and install to that. way less heartache
<Adremelech|Lapto> SIM22EVD, do not pm people randomly with your questions
<Joe1> ActionParsnip: Wouldn't be a solution in my situation, but thanks anyway
<bhaskar_> hello everybody
<rek_> no
<rek_> heklp
<randal> di||itante: um did you forget about me
<rek_> help
<grawity> rek_: Proprietary nVidia drivers are in the 'nvidia-glx' package. Go and install.
<helpme> can anyone till me  where i can fine the program that will put many icons in a box or fences on the desktop
<guntbert> how can I prevent my panel applets to get mixed/moved when I change the resolution/orientation of my desktop? or: how can I restore *my* panel once its been messed up?
<IRCuser> list
<rek_> nvisia-glx-180?
<randal> hi does anyone know how to install latest kernal moduals
<guntbert> IRCuser: !list | IRCuser
<randal> hi does anyone know how to install latest kernel modules help plz thanks
<IRCuser> thanks
<helpme> can anyone till me  where i can fine the program that will put many icons in a box or fences on the desktop.
<IRCuser> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ftab> how to disable the keyring password for evloution
<ftab> every time I start that it asks me for a password.
<Dacvak> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to set up a dual boot without having to reformat Ubuntu? I'
<Dacvak> I'd like to install Windows XP
<crank> Hello, is there any possibility to show covers in conky?
<IdleOne> Dacvak, get your Windows CD pop it in and reboot
<dee> hello. How can I change the resolution of my monitor without using system -> settings?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dacvak> It's that easy? Will GRUB take care of it?
<jonah1980> hey guys, is there any iso out there of jaunty that has the koala karmic backports included? like a remaster of a live cd. it's just my netbook doesn't have any wifi or ethernet with standard ubuntu, so i need the backports to be installed from the start as i can't download them afterward... and alpha 3 of 9.10 works but is still a bit unfinished for my liking... could anyone do a me a livecd?
<randal> hi does anyone know how to install latest kernel modules help plz thanks
<jonah1980> i prefer kubuntu if anyone knows anywhere you can download respins such as fedora do?
<th0r> randal: the kernel modules have to match the installed kernel...they come as a package
<dedje> всем прет
<guntbert> !ru | dedje
<ubottu> dedje: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<randal> th0r:  im trying to install a video card driver and i get this error i need the latest kernal modules what should i do
<helpme> is there a docking fence for the desktop if so were can i fine it
<majnoon> any one have GOOD urls on how to improve internet connection ??
<th0r> randal: have you updated the kernel to the latest in the repos?
<helper> hey can u remember me of ldd , need to check the libararies for squid3! ldd 'squid3' ? didn't work :(
<randal> th0r:  how do i do that
<IdleOne> randal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dacvak> IdleOne: I'm stuck at step two in "Installing Windows After Ubuntu" It says "backup the boot sector. eg ..." then some code or something. I'm not sure what to do with it.
<ninjaslim> how can i enabled colored directory outpt in terminal?
<helper> ok it work
<th0r> randal: open synaptic, click on Reload, then look for the linux-image and see if you have the latest installed
<th0r> randal: where did you get the video driver...from synaptic?
<randal> th0r:  i got it from the intell website it is a tar.gz
<randal> th0r:  how do i look for the linux image
<IdleOne> Dacvak, I have never installed windows after ubuntu, I know of the link but never used it
<stoner> hey get this irc works but websites don't load how's this?
<Dacvak> Anyone in here able to help in installing Windows after Ubuntu?
<th0r> randal: that is the name to look for 'linux-image'. The list is in alphabetical order
<th0r> randal: is the driver a source code file that you have to compile?
<skrite> hey all, how do i get more virtual desktops in compiz?
<stoner> you can install windows 7 after linux
<guntbert> randal: for what (old) card do you need a proprietary driver?
<Crash2108> Is there a way so that Bittorrent doesn't slow down the networking for the whole machine?  Like can it yield to all other traffic?
<IdleOne> Dacvak, what exactly are you stuck with on that step?
<Sp0tter> I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   over a regular ubuntu desktop install,  but now when I try and login it doesn't recognize my pw.  How do i make the new window manager recognize my accounts?
<randal> its very old um its a
<randal> Intel® 82865G Graphics and Memory Controller
<randal> th0r:  its very old um its a
<randal>  Intel® 82865G Graphics and Memory Controller
<Dacvak> I don't really understand how/where I'm backing up the boot sector.
<stoner> crash, try limit your upload speed
<randal> th0r:  do you know how i should install it
<vlt> Dacvak: You can either re-install grub after installing an OS that overrides your MBR or just sace that MBR somewhere and restore it afterwards
<Crash2108> Why upload?
<IdleOne> Dacvak, step 2 wants you to run this command dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1 in a terminal
<Dacvak> I tried that. Didn't work.
<guntbert> Crash2108: have you seen http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html ?
<randal> th0r:  how do i install a property driver
<th0r> randal: have no idea...but if it is a tar.gz file I would suspect it is source code and needs to be compiled first
<__8472> hi, is here somebody skilled with pure-ftpd and the UMASK directive? i simply can't understand it. i always try to compare it to the CHMOD directive, but it doesn't pass, it ain't similar. and i dunno what number what means. can somebody explain me? thx.
<Crash2108> Yes..
<star3am> hallo (wave)
<IdleOne> Dacvak, how did it not work?
<stoner> crash, because you upload speed is set alot slower than your download speed at your isp
<randal> th0r:  i know i got it to start installing but then i got an error need latest kernal modules
<Dacvak> couldn't find the directory, I guess.
<star3am> anyone got some 2secs to help with libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<jonah1980> hello anyone?
<Dacvak> ./dev/hda: No such file or directory
<bmwracer0> hi jonah1980
<vlt> Crash2108: You could use traffic shaping with queuing priorities set by iproute'S tc command.
<Guest68740> hello
<Crash2108> Well I know that but how does that affect how well a youtube video comes in?
<__8472> hi, is here somebody skilled with pure-ftpd and the UMASK directive? i simply can't understand it. i always try to compare it to the CHMOD directive, but it doesn't pass, it ain't similar. and i dunno what number what means. can somebody explain me? thx.
<bmwracer0> Dacvak: no . in front
<LordSadic> where is the spanish server of xchat?
<star3am> @__8472 yup
<geirha> __8472: It's sort of the opposite. umask 022 means files will be created without write permissions for group and other
<th0r> __8472: the umask is the binary complement of the chmod. For chmod 755 you would use umask 022
<vlt> !es | LordSadic
<ubottu> LordSadic: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dacvak> I didn't put a dot in front.
<LordSadic> gracias...
<stoner> crash, because your machine has still to send request to youtube
<randal> th0r: http://pastebin.ca/1531692
<Dacvak> I just put it there so I could paste it in IRC
<Dacvak> lol
<bmwracer0> o
<bmwracer0> lol
<IdleOne> Dacvak, maybe it's /dev/hd0 I might be completely wrong here
<randal> th0r: did you look at it
<Dacvak> Is it even possible to create a new partition after I've already used my entire hard drive on Ubuntu?
<guntbert> randal: I believe you don't need the driver from intel, see http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7722577 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<hcook> howdy
<Crash2108> Basically, I want it to download at full speed when it can.  But when any other traffic exists, like that youtube video, the torrent should slow down to make room for that.
<randal> guntbert: how do i get the driver working then
<__8472> geirha: i've thought so that it's some opposite, but most times it didn't passed into it :( but thanks for the explanation, i'll just have to learn to think in this opposite way. thx
<hcook> is it normal for source packages to install under /root /
<__8472> th0r: thx
<th0r> randal: that driver is five years old...I doubt it will work with the present kernels
<cumulus007> In which package is the "Add/Remove..." program kept?
<vlt> Dacvak: It's very inlikely to be /dev/hda in ubuntu, they changed everything to /dev/sda
<snd_> in ubuntu grub cmd line. how would i add clocksource=hpet to kernel /boot/ubnkern --clocksource=hpet?
<randal> th0r:  oh :'(
<snd_> or just /boot/unnkern clocksource=hpet
<vlt> snd_: I think w/o "--"
<th1> I'm now a movie director thanks to that app "StopMotion".. even though its buggy :)
<geirha> __8472: Well. With 022, files will be created with mode 644, and directories with 755. the execute permission isn't used on files by default (most files aren't executable, and should be specifically set executable if needed)
<Dacvak> Is it possible to create a new blank partition (for the installation of dual boot Windows) when Ubuntu has already taken up my whole hard drive?
<randal> guntbert:  what should i do :)
<Dacvak> Like, can I reduce the size of the Ubuntu partition?
<guntbert> randal: it seems you can use the intel 2.4 driver from the repos, see the links I sent you
<snd_> vit: thx.
<vlt> Dacvak: Yes, should be possible
<Dacvak> vlt, any idea how?
<randal> guntbert:  you didnt send me any links
<__8472> geirha: thx
<jonah1980> hi does anyone know of an ubuntu jaunty respin with backports included??
<randal> guntbert: nvm i missed it
<vlt> Dacvak: Can you paste your /etc/fstab somewhere?
<guntbert> randal: :)
<freedomsystem> guten tag
<snd_> anyone know how to fix "Clocksource tsc unstable" ??
<vlt> Dacvak: And the output of the command `fdisk -l`?
<guntbert> !de | freedomsystem
<ubottu> freedomsystem: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vlt> Dacvak: You need admin rights for the fdisk command
<freedomsystem> dank you
<sutv> hi
<sutv> :)
<Dacvak> vlt: http://pastebin.com/m23daa701
<guntbert> star3am: ask in #httpd :-)
<randal> guntbert: im a newby kinda so idk what i should do should i follow the second link you have there
<sutv> why ?
<sidewalk> hey, I have a nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1), what driver should I use for this card in Ubuntu?
<vlt> Dacvak: I'd reccomend the to use the tool gparted for shrinking the size of the file system on /dev/sda and then sda itself. Maybe you have to reboot afterwards to male your kernel re-read the partition table.
<guntbert> randal: please read it, I have no intel card myself, I wanted to save you from compiling the driver when intel made things "strange"
<Dacvak> vlt: I'm in gparted right now. I've been trying to figure out how to do that.
<guntbert> vlt: Dacvak will have to do this from live CD
<stoner> crash, i know what you mean, like make bittorrent low priority, i just find that makes a big difference in the time it takes to load webpages.
<Dacvak> So I can only mess around in gparted from a LiveCD?
<vlt> guntbert: Really?
<grawity> Dacvak: gparted works from the installed system as long as you are not editing the root partition (/)
<blazeeboy> very big problem: my ubu
 * vlt thought 2.6.28 should be able to perform an online shrinking too
<IdleOne> Dacvak, in your case yes. to partition the drive you need to unmount it and you cant unmount it if your using it
<Dacvak> Ok. Quick question: I have 64-bit installed but only a 32-bit LiveCD. Does that make a difference?
<vlt> Dacvak: No problem
<blazeeboy> ery big problem: i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but in the partitioning page it doesn't show my IDE 160GB WD HDD what should i do please help
<Dacvak> Alright. I'll be back once I'm in LiveCD mode.
<AceKing> Can someone help me to setup a remote desktop so that I can access my computer when I'm away? I'm running Ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> vlt: resizing a mounted partition won't work
<vlt> Hello. I have a nightly cronjob that sometimes isn't finished. Any idea why? Is there a timeout set in Ubuntu for cronjobs?
<vlt> guntbert: I've done that several times (or was it enlaarging only?)
<pdtpatrick_> whats the best way to create a customized ubuntu image that you have already configured, so you can clone to another drive? almost like a pxe server. I've tried dd and remastersys
<pdtpatrick_> both get stuck half way
<blazeeboy> Help
<Dacvak> I'm back. (On a different computer) booting into LiveCD mode now.
<Gnea> blazeeboy: it's probably not being detected
<guntbert> vlt: resizing a partition involves messing with the file system - *should* only be done when the file system is not mounted, empty partitions and "foreign" ones are ok
<bmwracer0> whats the best way to configure a wm like dwm or awesome to span multiple monitors
<guntbert> !automate | pdtpatrick_
<ubottu> pdtpatrick_: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<iofafo> what's the best way to watch a SSH user in real-time and how do you do it ?
<Dacvak> Can I log into my normal account on a Live CD?
<Gnea> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iofafo> anyone?
<iofafo> seems easy
<emmy> iofafo: what do you mean by 'watch' them?
<iofafo> I want to watch what they're typing/doing in real-time
<iofafo> on the prompt
<kelty> hi
<LordMetroid> If one has purchases a SSD, would it be preferable to have the swap on it?
<guntbert> Dacvak: don't, you would have to mount the file system and you want to avoid that
<iofafo> I've done it before
<Dacvak> Is there a way for me to log into my normal account on a LiveCD? Instead of using User ubuntu?
<emmy> iofafo -- maybe if you both log into the same screen session.
<iofafo> right
<iofafo> whowatch works
<Dacvak> guntbert, Ok, thank.
<grawity> Dacvak: No, the LiveCD uses its own virtual filesystem.
<iofafo> but I'd like something better
<sebsebseb> hi
<AceKing> Does anyone know where I can get information on accessing my computer using remote desktop? Nothing I'm finding seems to fit what I want to do.
<pdtpatrick_> thanks bot that was pretty useful
<mcmlxxi> !rdp | AceKing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<user101> I have built autoconf-2.63 now. How can I override system /usr/bin/autoconf with this one
<pblchai> hello i got ubuntu9.04 jaunty and i hate when the pidgin create a black windows to show me who is online or who talk me, how to put off this info box?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |   pdtpatrick_
<ubottu> pdtpatrick_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mcmlxxi> !remote desktop | AceKing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<sebsebseb> pblchai: it's a plugin   tools  >  plugins and disable it
<rek_> no propietary driver are in use in this system !!!!!! help!!!!!!!
<blazeeboy> very big problem: i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but in the partitioning page it doesn't show my IDE 160GB WD HDD what should i do please help
<guntbert> AceKing: if you computer is at home it will be behind a router probably, so you have to configure your access over the router
<pblchai> thanks
<sebsebseb> pblchai: np
<Dacvak> AceKing: What exactly are you trying to do with remote desktop? Access Windows from Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> rek_: which card you got?
<rek_> nvidia
<AceKing> Dacvak: I would like to access my desktop when I am away from home
<blazeeboy> I CAN"T INSTALL UBUNTU
<sebsebseb> rek_: was there one available under  system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<Dacvak> Is your desktop a Windows machine or Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  blazeeboy
<ubottu> blazeeboy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rek_>  nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<sebsebseb> !details |  blazeeboy
<ubottu> blazeeboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rek_> no nooo
<rek_> nothing
<rek_> i'll try to reboot
<blazeeboy> very big problem: i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but in the partitioning page it doesn't show my IDE 160GB WD HDD what should i do please help
<rek_> try to up to 9.04
<sebsebseb> rek_:  which version are you on?
<rek_> i hope the screen will not stop
<bmwracer0> anyone here use dwm or awesomewm, etc
<rek_> 8.10
<Dacvak> grawity: I'm in my LiveCD now. How exactly do I go about unmounting my main bootable partition from here and shrink it?
<sebsebseb> rek_: upgrading to 9.04  may not just fix it
<sebsebseb> rek_: same thing for the re boot
<rek_> i know
<rek_> ah
<rek_> strange
<vlt> Dacvak: Souldn't be mounted now
<AceKing> guntbert: my PC is running through a router, but what ports get forwarded? I tried forwarding a couple of different ports that I found online, but none worked
<rek_> i need glx-legacy
<sebsebseb> rek_: ah ha
<iofafo> what's the best way to watch a SSH user in real-time and how do you do it ?  Like a better `whowatch` .. I'm pretty sure this exists.
<blazeeboy> nobody can help? :'(
<Dacvak> AceKing: Are you trying to access a Windows machine or Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> rek_:   probably no problem with  8.04.3
<rek_> ?
<AceKing> Dacvak: Both machines are running Ubuntu
<guntbert> AceKing: that must be configured on your router, look there for something like DMZ or so
<Dacvak> AceKing: Sorry then, I'm not sure how to do that. =(
<moegreen> so i think imgburn is the best for windows but i just got ubuntu...what is the suggestion for that?
<sebsebseb> rek_:  the version of Xorg  is different between 8.04   Ubuntu Hardy Heron and   8.10  Intrepid Ibex,   8.10's  Xorg lacks support for  some of the older cards or something like that
<AceKing> Dacvak: Thank you anyway
<Dacvak> vlt: So do I just Resize my main partition?
<sebsebseb> rek_: 9.04's  Xorg is probably the same one in 8.10 or just a slightly later version
<AceKing> guntbert: I forwarded the ports it said in my router
<AceKing> Still nothing
<sebsebseb> rek_: you could try installing  the  driver  from the  nivida website, but  usaully   this woudn't be recommended, because things can go wrong
<AceKing> I can't even access over the local network
<rek_> didn't remember wjhat i did
<guntbert> AceKing: ah, thats a different thing then - I forgot: what did you enable on your PC?
<sebsebseb> rek_: why do you want  the driver,  Compiz?  OpenGL?
<nifty> hello which program can i use to manage the format of hard drives etc?
<Dacvak> vlt: Is it safe to just resize my main partition? That won't erase anything, will it?
<sebsebseb> nifty: the format?   removing partitions you mean?
<randal> guntbert: Hi i restarted my computer and it worked thank you so much for your time.
<acu> linux cleans /tmp always
<AceKing> guntbert: I went into System/Preferences/ Remote Desktop
<nifty> sebsebseb: i got a jump drive i want to delete the partition on and format it
<guntbert> randal: nice it worked out :-)
<rafaelscj> AceKing, gufw shows you a list of open ports
<rek_> sebsebseb: cause the screen will be blocked
<sebsebseb> nifty: Gparted on the Live CD?   or in your Ubuntu install?
<nifty> in by ubuntu install
<randal> guntbert:  the graphics are beter then i thought they would be like a 10 year old computer able to run wobbly windows with no problem
<nifty> i already installed ubuntu and i dont see gparted anywhere
<guntbert> randal: :)
<sebsebseb> nifty: sudo apt-get install gparted
<nifty> sebsebseb: can i use package manager?
<rafaelscj> AceKing, or just go to System > Administration > Network Tools
<sebsebseb> nifty: yes it's on the Live CD,  but  not in  a default install, and no you can't use the package manager for this
<guntbert> AceKing: and there you allowed other users to view...
<sebsebseb> rek_: blocked???
<AceKing> rafaelscJ: ok
<AceKing> guntbert: yes
<nifty> sebsebseb: where is gparted i installed it
<ankur> hello
<guntbert> AceKing: now open a terminal and type lsof -i | grep vino
<sebsebseb> nifty: system > administaration > partition editor    or   well  you need  sudo  for the gparted  partitin edting, and you should do gksudo for graphical apps.   so in the terminal you can do.    gksudo gparted to  open it
<nifty> ah ok
<AceKing> guntbert: done\
<acu> nifty: you can just open a console and type gparted
<acu> nifty: but QTparted is better -
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nifty> sebsebseb: thanks i wish the naming was better
<guntbert> AceKing: there should be a number (5900 or so)
<mrec> hi, does anyone know where the volume hotkeys are defined?
<sebsebseb> nifty: why?
<nifty> sebsebseb: i am used to the way windows puts it as E:\ whatever not this :p
<sebsebseb> nifty: I see well
<sebsebseb> nifty: /dev/sda  is  the whole of your first hard disk
<AceKing> guntbert: am I supposed to see that in
<nifty> i will try qtparted
<AceKing> Terminal?
<sebsebseb> nifty: /dev/sdb   would be  your second hard disk.
<guntbert> AceKing: yes, it should look  like vino-serv  4713   re   20u  IPv6   16041       TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<sebsebseb> nifty: then on the side you have numbers for the partitions,  but they tend not to be in order with the numbers  and with all the numbers
<AceKing> guntbert: Yes got it!
<sebsebseb> !partitiniong |  nifty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitiniong
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  nifty
<ubottu> nifty: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sebsebseb> nifty: drive letters ok, well  Linux does it better :)
<guntbert> AceKing: ok, thats the port number you want to tell your router, but first you should check from your local net (maybe as has been suggested your firewall blocks access)
<nifty> sebsebseb: not in my opinion
<sebsebseb> nifty: you just need to understand  about the partitions how it's done
<utopi> Hello, Using Seperate X screen under Ubuntu 9.04 and I currently have a problem.  The programs load on DISPLAY:0.0 and I have to force the programs to 0.1.  This a bug or anyone have a fix
<nifty> sebsebseb: i guess
<AceKing> guntbert: Ok
<nifty> sebsebseb: or they should make it like windows ;)
<sebsebseb> nifty: gparted you don't need to know that much about that really,   when you mount a partition it will be in   /media   or maybe /mnt
<[lan3y]> im back again lol, i got ubuntu installed, but my / [root] partition has failed i have seperate /heom partition shall i reinstall using advanced partitioning will this work?
<sebsebseb> nifty: and   have you ever  opended up the Grub menu.lst file no?
<nifty> sebsebseb: where would qtparted be located?
<[lan3y]> ** /home **
<nifty> no
<guntbert> AceKing: try to be a little more verbose please :-) do you know how to check from the local network?
<AceKing> guntbert: sorry, I got a phone call... No I don't
<sebsebseb> nifty: well if you  open  that file up.   that will also give you an idea  of  how  all  of the partitions on your computer   get treated by   the bootloader,  with the Linux partitin numbering order.    as  for gparted it should be under     system > administartion > partition editor is it?
<guntbert> AceKing: np :-), so what OS has another computer at home?
<duiu> I can ssh into my station as the account I created during install just fine, both passwd and key auth methods. HOwever, any other account, it gives me "permission denied" even though I put in the correct passwd and ignores the fact there is a matching public key in the authorized_keys file? suggestions?
<AceKing> guntbert: both are running Ubuntu 9.04
<mneptok> duiu: ssh -vvvvvvv
<sebsebseb> nifty: gksudo  gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst   if you would like to take a look,   and  hd0,0  would be the first hard  partition  on  your first hard disk,  where as  hd0,1  would  be the second on  the  first hard disk, and  hd1,0  would be the first on the second hard disk,  get the idea?
<grawity> mneptok: ssh -vv would be enough, no?
<nifty> sebsebseb: thanks i will later trying to get linux to mount my usb
<sebsebseb> !fstab | nifty
<ubottu> nifty: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sebsebseb> !partitions |  nifty
<ubottu> nifty: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<duiu> mneptok: what am I looking for
<nifty> sebsebseb: it wont mount it or partition it :(
<hbekel> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> nifty: it should really   auto  detect   your  USB device?  which is a?  external hard disk?
<guntbert> AceKing: good, lets call PC1 the machine with vino enabled and PC2 the other one. on PC2 type (in terminal) vncviewer <IP of PC1>
<nifty> sebsebseb: flash drive
<nifty> sebsebseb: but i wiped it using guttman
<sebsebseb> nifty: what's guttman?
<nifty> sebsebseb: algorithm used to wipe HD's
<kamil> hi I have a problem with wifi I think my wifi card works fine but Network Manger can't find it can somebody help me ?
<hbekel> nifty: it's probably no longer formated, then
<AceKing> guntbert: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<sebsebseb> nifty: I have a feeling  that  you  might have  destroyed it in some way or the other, if you used some  odd program on it
<nifty> sebsebseb: i used killdisk
<nifty> sebsebseb: windows will mount it
<sebsebseb> hbekel: good point,  nifty may have to make a new partiton on it
<sebsebseb> nifty: ok what's the file system of it?
<guntbert> AceKing: you'll have to replace the <..> part with the actual IP-address of PC2
<nifty> FAT32
<nifty> and i tried FAT but nothing
<Ando81> hey community - you got a new Ubuntu User :)
<sebsebseb> nifty: FAT32 and NTFS  can work on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !new |  Ando81
<ubottu> Ando81: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  Ando81
<nifty> it wont work here
<ubottu> Ando81: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<danbhfive> anyone know of a web page comparing various linux apps?  ie, I would like to know how to do the same action across various applications
<AceKing> guntbert: Sorry... that was embarrassing
<grawity> Ando81: Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<Ando81> thx!
<grawity> danbhfive: browsershots.com?
<Ando81> :) i love it!
<guntbert> AceKing: np :)
<nifty> sebsebseb: it says it cannot read the contents of the filesystem
<hbekel> nifty: what is "it"?
<nifty> sebsebseb: i think it may be cause i am shredding a lot of files atm on the same computer too and the memory is really strained
<przemo_one> what is the problem?
<Ando81> i have one question. is there a better tool then "gdesktlets" ?
<SIM22EVD> When I go to add a printer using Windows Printer via SAMBA, I expand the lists and while doing so the Printing application closes.  What's happening
<guntbert> !best | Ando81
<ubottu> Ando81: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AceKing> guntbert: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: No route to host
<AceKing> Unable to connect to VNC server
<hbekel> nifty: that's just a vague guess and probably unrelated
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: I guess not, but you may find these sites useful  http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com  http://www.sf.net http://www.freshmeat.net
<danbhfive> grawity: are you spamming me?
<marko-_--> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> danbhfive: No, I'm not. Why are you asking?
<nifty> sebsebseb: it says unable to open /dev/sdc - unrecognised disk label
<duiu> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254172, me connecting from the same computer as I'm sshing into so I can copy the -vv, putty doesn't do that
<danbhfive> sebsebseb: thanks, Ill take a look
<przemo_one> ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows example for ntfs
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: no probs
<kent> Whats up
<kamil> Is there a way to check if my wifi is properly installed ?
<grawity> danbhfive: You asked for a webpage comparing various apps. I misread that question and thought you were asking for webbrowser comparision, so I suggested browsershots.
<kent> How do you change color?
<Ando81> @kamil: type in the console "lspci"
<mneptok> duiu: what s the UID on the Ubuntu machine?
<mneptok> duiu: "David" or "david" ?
<xsebsx> hello there, i'm having trouble with nicotine, i set up my sharedfolders and all, but everytime i try to make a download from another user it gives me cannot connect status, i am on a wireless connection through a router
<guntbert> AceKing: please on PC2 type ifconfig, look for a line with inet addr at the start
<SIM22EVD> I'm trying to add a printer and when I click Windows Printer via SAMBA <
<duiu> mneptok: David
<przemo_one> mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /mnt/windows example for fat32 partiton
<guntbert> AceKing: and tell me that line
<danbhfive> grawity: ah, I see.  Well, it just looked like a spam search engine I'm afraid.  I didn't even see a browser comparison...  but no worries
<delllboy> boss_mc
<SIM22EVD> I'm trying to add a printer and when I click Windows Printer via SAMBA > Browse and expand the drop downs the application closes.  What is happening?
<mneptok> duiu: it's rejecting the password
<grawity> danbhfive: It might have disappeared then :\ Was an useful site.
<delllboy> boss_mc
<mneptok> duiu: are you sure you're using the correct password?
<Volkodav> anybody has google-chrome-unstable (3.0.198.1-r23116) working with flash on 64 bit natively ?
<duiu> mneptok: yes
<kamil> Ando81: I think this line stands for my wifi "04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4237
<kamil> "
<SIM22EVD> I'm trying to add a printer and when I click Windows Printer via SAMBA > Browse and expand the drop downs the application closes.  What is happening?
<AceKing> guntbert: inet addr:10.10.10.103 Bcast:10.10.10.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<archive23> quick question: can I has the GNOME and the KDE interface and switch between the 2 ? (if yes, how?)
<guntbert> !repeat | SIM22EVD
<ubottu> SIM22EVD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mneptok> duiu: is the Ubuntu machine close by?
<duiu> mneptok: yes
<sebsebseb> !cups |  SIM22EVD
<ubottu> SIM22EVD: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mneptok> duiu: can you login to it via a TTY or GDM?
<guntbert> AceKing: ok and now the same thing on PC1 please
<przemo_one> check is your samba is running roccectly by browsing your network
<duiu> mneptok: yes, and I'm XDMCP'ed into it right now
<SIM22EVD> sebsebseb: cups is installed
<przemo_one> correctly lol
<SIM22EVD> ubottu:  I am following the guide off the website
<sebsebseb> SIM22EVD: have you been on that last link?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kent> whats up
<sebsebseb> !bot |  SIM22EVD
<ubottu> SIM22EVD: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<archive23> !kde+gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde+gnome
<AceKing> guntbert:           inet addr:10.10.10.102  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<kent> how do you change the color of yourr text?
<archive23> !gnome+kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome+kde
<archive23> -_-
<kent> and the color of your name
<archive23> kent, are you using xchat?
<SIM22EVD> sebsebseb: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<grawity> kent: We don't. It's your client that does that.
<archive23> ^^
<sebsebseb> archive23: yes you can,   Gnome,   KDE 4,  KDE 3 if you want as well :),   XFCE,   and  window managers and what not,   they can all be installed, and  then  choosen from the log in screen
<kent> yes i am useing Xchat
<mneptok> duiu: try ssh'ing to the Ubuntu machine from the Ubuntu machine
<SIM22EVD> sebsebseb: the link is https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<mneptok> duiu: see if that works
<Cyrus25801> i want to password protect a folder, how do i do it/ what software can i use
<guntbert> AceKing: now thats strange, please on PC2 type ping 10.10.10.102 (stop with ctrl+c), do you get success?
<przemo_one> is there password protection of folder in linux??
<archive23> kent, in that case the colors are only on your screen, it's not reality (meaning chat)... wake up :P
<SIM22EVD> sebsebseb: ? help ?
<kent> lol
<sebsebseb> SIM22EVD: not my area
<archive23> sebsebseb, thank you, do I just go on installing KDE through synaptic?
<kent> ok so what color am I Right now
<sebsebseb> !lol >  kent
<ubottu> kent, please see my private message
<grawity> archive23: You could install the entire 'kubuntu-desktop' package - it includes KDE with many programs.
<przemo_one> normal colour 4 me (xchat)
<duiu> mneptok: It didn't work
<sebsebseb> archive23: personally I don't like  KDE 4 much,  except for how many of the apps have got better, but I use those in Gnome anyway,  as a GUI though KDE 4 no thanks,   Gnome and KDE 3 :)   and  XFCE  maybe at times as well
<guntbert> kent please don't test you client settings here - its busy enough
<AceKing> guntbert: ping results 13 packets sent 13 packets received 0% lost
<sebsebseb> !kd3 |  archive23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kd3
<przemo_one> i like ktorrent is the best
<kent> sorry about that
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  archive23
<ubottu> archive23: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Cyrus25801> i want to password protect a folder, how do i do it/ what software can i use
<przemo_one> kde4 is no good for me, gnome or kde3
<jerkman> hey
<guntbert> AceKing: good, now vncviewer 10.10.10.102
<sebsebseb> archive23: and there's a repo that can be added for it,  sadly  KDE 3 is on the verge of dieing,  it's been around for quite a few years, and it's  rather mature and stable now
<grawity> Cyrus25801: You could use TrueCrypt.
<archive23> blaaah my xchat has become unresponsive  to movement >:(
<kent> ubottu: lol omg lol omg lol omg lol omg lol omg lol omg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cyrus25801> grawity: thak you
<guntbert> kent: behave please
<seven7seven> heh
<kent> ok
<kent> sorry
<przemo_one> you can encrypt a partition linux mounts it under directory so...
<archive23> TEST
<sebsebseb> archive23: Xchat  hmm  Konverastion :)  also a KDE app,   the KDE 3 version is pretty good, but  I  think  a  stable  KDE 4 final version is coming soon as well :)
<ikonia> archive23: pass
<jerkman> ive got torrent flux up and running, but it doesnt like torrents with spaces in the names, any ideas
<guntbert> archive23: we hear you
<AceKing> guntbert: You're a genius!!!
<sebsebseb> archive23: I spelt that wrong,  Konversation
<AceKing> Guntbert: I can't thank you enough!!!!
<AceKing> guntbert: I've been trying this for weeks.. Thank you for you patience and help!
<przemo_one> BitchX for irc is the best i think
<dsfas> hello
<archive23> sorry folks my Xchat got unresponsive (I couldn't move the damn thing around anymore and it was visible only for a part on my screen, I think it's the compiz fusion thing)
<dsfas> i am new to irc
<ikonia> przemo_one: bitchX is dead
<guntbert> AceKing: no, I'm not, but glad it works now - the next step will be the configuration of your router
<grawity> przemo_one: irssi is better :D
<dsfas> can any one help me
<TaTa> I get some trouble with sound :(
<grawity> przemo_one: (half-joking, there is no "bets")
<dsfas> i am some how connected
<grawity> best*
<AceKing> guntbert: Ok
<archive23> anyways I'd still like to thank all the people who provided the info
<archive23> let's see
<archive23> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sebsebseb> archive23: ok well  maybe you missed it, but I recommended Konversation as an alternative :)   KDE 3 version is pretty good, and  I think a stable final  KDE 4 version is coming soon as well
<jerkman> ive got torrent flux up and running, but it doesnt like torrents with spaces in the names, any ideas
<dsfas> i want to connect to irc.hackthissite.org
<dsfas> i want to connect to irc.hackthissite.org
<dsfas> i want to connect to irc.hackthissite.org
<dsfas> plz help me in that
<ikonia> jerkman: change the torrent name
<ikonia> dsfas: what client are you using
<jerkman> dsfas: !spam
<dsfas> i want to connect to irc.hackthissite.org
<ikonia> dsfas: stop
<ikonia> dsfas: `what client are you using ?
<archive23> sebsebseb, I'll look into that one, but I'm afraid it has done this with not only one window
<grawity> dsfas: Type /server irc.hackthissite.org
<jerkman> !spam :defas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam :defas
<dsfas> xchat
<ikonia> dsfas: xchat support is in #xchat
<guntbert> AceKing: you will have to tell your router to forward port 5900 from the outside to 10.10.10.102, port 5900 on the inside
<grawity> dsfas: And remember - repeating the question only makes things worse.
<TaTa> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> dsfas:
<TaTa> Some boddy help me :|
<archive23> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<ikonia> dsfas: http://www.xchat.org/faq/
<Khisanth> and xchat-gnome support is in #xchat-gnome
<dsfas> so tell me what to do...
<jerkman> ikonia: not a great option for me,
<guntbert> !please | TaTa
<ubottu> TaTa: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<grawity> dsfas: I already told you. Type this: /server irc.hackthissite.org
<ikonia> jerkman: if it doesn't support spaces, conntact the torrentflux project and log a bug
<TaTa> Oh! I know!
<archive23> thanks everyone :)
<Khisanth> heh
<jerkman> ikonia: ok, thanks
<hbekel> jerkman: check if it's already reported, too
<hbekel> s/too/first/
<subcool> hey, i just live cd booted into my dead HP to recover filesfrom the HDD in the HP that wont boot.
<dsfas> its droping messeg disconnected()
<AceKing> guntbert: Done
<inx-mdg> subcool: cool!!
<AceKing> guntbert: thank you again for your help!
<subcool> i am receiving mount issues. how do i mount?
<ikonia> dsfas: speak to #xchat channel for xchat support
<ikonia> dsfas: or talk to the people who run the server
<subcool> inx-mdg: i know right?
<KB1JWQ> subcool: For recovery?  READ ONLY. :)
<subcool> ya, how?
<przemo_one> lol you're late subcool :)
<dsfas> ok...tnx
<subcool> fashionable late ;-)
<subcool> mount -r?
<dsfas> how to directly go to #xchat channel from here
<ikonia> dsfas: /join #xchat
<techie> Hello Guys ! is there any messenger which supports webcam,mic,msn for ubuntu 8.10
<dsfas> tnx
<przemo_one> what do you have installed subcool??
<subcool> i promise after im done ecovering my shizzle, ill get more into cmd stuff
<sergiu> Hi
<guntbert> AceKing: you will have to test it from the outside, and choose a *strong* password, your PC is now accessible from the internet (don't post any IP addresses here!)
<subcool> XP pro on the HP laptop- running 9.04 ubuntu to recover
<przemo_one> its not cmd :)
<AceKing> guntbert: Ok, I wont
<sergiu> why when i put the "hwaddress ether <address>" in /etc/network/interfaces i got error on restarting the networking ...
<przemo_one> i think this is not best channel for you
<techie> ALL
<guntbert> AceKing: good luck and have fun :)
<techie> Anyone ?
<sebsebseb> techie: not  exactly, well empathy is getting there, not used yet, but  that will replace Pidgin as the default in  Ubuntu  9.10  released at the end of October,  and have support for  loads of networks and features
<sebsebseb> techie: for web cam,  AMSN
<AceKing> guntbert: thank you again!
<guntbert> AceKing: you are welcome
<subcool> przemo_one:  not me right?
<techie> sebsebseb: does it work well with webcam and msn ?
<subcool> error DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<sebsebseb> techie: I don't know about it's current state, since not used yet, but maybe, but by the time  9.10 is out,  it should have no problem at all with that
<sebsebseb> techie: you will  get an older version of empathy in the 8.10 repo
<przemo_one> yes you subcool . sorry you are trying to recover windows. this is not about problems with linux
<sebsebseb> techie: bound to be a ppa or something for a later one though, if you  want to try it already
<techie> oh
<noobli> Hi, where do i set the library path ? so applications will find their dynamic libraries?
<subcool> przemo_one: ya, but i the problem is with linux, how do i mount it- it is usually a one two
<techie> how is ekiga ?
<subcool> im use to read only due o ntfs, but.. not being able to mount?
<subcool> fdisk -l right?
<techie> sebsebseb: Any idea about Ekiga
<noobli> I miss easy setup for XMPP/Jingle in all current instant messenger systems, i would like to see good  Jingle support
<boss_mc> subcool: if the HD is ntfs and the drive wasn't cleanly unmounted before, it needs to be forced
<przemo_one> nope
<sebsebseb> techie: I don't use ekiga, but  empathy in  9.10 will also replace Ekiga.   There is also a way to get a slightly older version of Windows Live Messenger working in Wine and working quite well it seems.   Then of course with enough RAM,  Windows programs can be  virtual machined inside  Ubuntu or  other OS's.
<subcool> boss_mc: how?
<przemo_one> ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows is an example
<subcool> mount -f /etc/sda1?
<boss_mc> subcool: try to mount it at the command line (sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/blah /media/blah)
<Phelps> anyone know how to release the mouse from a windowed app, like a game ?
<przemo_one> read and write
<tdn> Which ports to I need to open in firewall on server and on client to use NFS?
<sebsebseb> techie: 3D gaming and virtual machines?   pretty much  a no at this time, but even that is getting there
<tdn> I get this error when trying to mount an NFS share: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'syrah:/data/nfs' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<tdn> What does that mean?
<przemo_one> sda is your drive 1 is a partition
<przemo_one> /mnt/windows is where you want to have it
<cratylus>  anyone know if there's a car gps that syncs/updates maps through ubuntul friendly sofware?
<przemo_one> for recovery i reccomend systemrescuecd
<techie> sebsebseb: thanks for your help
<ikonia> cratylus: nothing really
<techie> will try amsn
<guntbert> !who | przemo_one, btw
<ubottu> przemo_one, btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<techie> Bye guys ! thanks for the help
<inx-mdg> how do I find out much space I have left on my USB flash drive from CLI
<sebsebseb> techie: ok no problem
<ikonia> inx-mdg: df -h
<subcool> wow - a lot of traffic..
<subcool> wha?
<cratylus> ikonia, bleh, i was afraid that was the case. googling for this has been pretty depressing
<przemo_one> ubottu oki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oki
<Phelps> anyone know how to release the mouse from a windowed app, like a game ?
<guntbert> przemo_one: ubottu is a bot :)
<przemo_one> guntbert cheers
<subcool> ugh- pastebin
<guntbert> przemo_one: :)
<przemo_one> but you're not?
<kamil> My network manager can't find my wifi card can somebody help me ?
<pelmen> guys a quick question, I am using cpufreq-set utility to set my minimum available cpu freq. I am tired of doing it on startup every time, where should i put my script for it to be executed on startup ?
<inx-mdg> ikonia: thanks!!!! that's awesome!
<subcool> http://pastebin.com/m2f37452a
<guntbert> przemo_one: not to my knowledge :)
<ikonia> inx-mdg: no sweat
<losher> tdn: it usually means the server isn't running nfs. Run rpcinfo -p syrah      You should see lots of output. Do you?
<Conde> salve ubuntuniani
<dtolj> How to display metadata of a video file in linux?
<iofafo> hey guys, instead of NFS working via IP auth, can you have a username/password prompt everytime you mount?
<tdn> losher, on client or on server?
<adasz> i need help by compiling source
<adasz> http://pastebin.com/m61f61d9d
<subcool> boss_mc przemo_one: http://pastebin.com/m2f37452a
<przemo_one> guntbert maybe i am :):):)
<Phelps> anyone know how to release the mouse from a windowed app, like a game ?
<tdn> losher, No remote programs registered.
<Conde> chi mi da una mano con problemi riguardanti l'audio?
<boss_mc> subcool: is it a RAID drive?
<losher> tdn: on the client, in a terminal window, run rpcinfo -p syrah
<subcool> boss_mc: no
<tdn> losher, gives: No remote programs registered.
<boss_mc> subcool: then I'd follow the other advice if you can... do you have another pc?
<tdn> losher, same on server.
<guntbert> !it | Conde
<Conde> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ubottu> Conde: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<subcool> two laptops
<losher> tdn: then the server isn't running nfs services...
<subcool> but the drives fails on boot
<subcool> boot recorded was hosed -
<boss_mc> subcool: that's a bit harder although still not impossible, otherwise, there are rescue disks available online that might have the tools required, I'd google around for a windows/DOS solution
<subcool> i think,? lol
<subcool> freak
<Conde> ok
<subcool> i cant just force a un-mount?
<sergiu_ch_1> fuckk
<sergiu_ch_1> sorry
<boss_mc> subcool: I g2g dinner!
<Conde> anybody can helps me?
<boss_mc> subcool: how would that help...?
<subcool> k- lata, ty
<apparle> Guys plz help I am trying to download libsexy2 package for VLC but the word 'sex' is block by college server and so I can't download the file...Someone plz rename it to something else and send me plz
<tdn> losher, it should be.
<subcool> i dont really know whats wrong
<Phelps> anyone know how to release the mouse from a windowed app, like a game ?
<Conde> it's a problem with my keyboard
<losher> tdn: do you have access to the server? What os is it running?
<Slart> apparle: hang on.. if you give me a link to the deb I'll rename it and put it somewhere for you to download
<tdn> losher, server is running debian, I have root.
<apparle> slart: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2_i386.deb
<losher> tdn: run ps ax | egrep nfs on the server. See if you have an nfs server processes running
<Slart> apparle: and you have my pity for going to a college with a .. well.. less intelligent IS-administration
<subcool> k- ill look around, but im unsure of y i cant mount it- i usually dont have this issue.
<guntbert> Phelps: please don't repeat your question so often, about 10~15 min between is appropriate
<guntbert> Conde: give us more details please
<Phelps> i repeat it when its not in my history on screen, no one is going to scroll back and look for questions
<arleslie> has anyone had problems with FireFox and youtube with highquilty fullscreen crashing ubuntu?
<przemo_one> arleslie nope
<tdn> losher, lots of procs: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1377.html
<arleslie> przemo_one, well it happened to me last night
<pelmen> arleslie: mine fullscreen just crashes swiftfox
<rek_> yep
<pelmen> arleslie: are you using compiz ?
<przemo_one> arleslie maybe something with your vga and or module
<Slart> apparle: www.hisbest.se/libsaxy2_0.1.11-2_i386.deb
<gronko10> może mi ktoś pomóc z emulatorem wine?
<arleslie> pelmen, how can I check, I think I have checked before but idr
<bluegoon> Hey guys, anyone had luck yet with Intel graphic drivers?
<pelmen> arleslie: well do you have cool window effects :?
<baccenfutter> two buddies recently started hacking usplash and I thought I'd look if there are tools out there to enhance usplash development... couldn't find anything helpful on google though... any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !intel  |  bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<arleslie> pelmen, define cool
<pelmen> arleslie: like rotating cube and rubber windows ?
<tdn> losher, doesn't that mean it is running?
<arleslie> pelmen, idk
<przemo_one> enought
<bluegoon> sebsebseb, thanks man.
<guntbert> !hr | gronko10
<ubottu> gronko10: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<sebsebseb> bluegoon:  I read before about  some sort of fix for the  Intel graphics card issues  in   Ubuntu 9.10 released at the end of October
<losher> tdn: that looks correct. Here is what rpcinfo should show http://pastebin.com/m9c42bc0
<bluegoon> sebsebseb, oh sweet.
<pelmen> arleslie: try this in terminal "ps aux | grep compiz"
<bluegoon> sebsebseb, intending to stick to ubuntu on my notebook, so that will def spice things up.
<pelmen> arleslie: if you get anything it means it is running
<sebsebseb> bluegoon: Which version are you currently using?
<bluegoon> sebsebseb, of ubuntu? 9.04
<losher> tdn: try rpcinfo -p localhost on the *server* next...
<arleslie> pelmen, arleslie  5365  0.0  0.0   3336   800 pts/0    S+   16:01   0:00 grep compiz
<pelmen> arleslie: nope you do not have compiz
<tdn> losher, gives sensible output!
<apparle> Slart: Thanks really grateful
<tdn> losher, about nfs, portmapper, mountd, etc.
<Slart> apparle: you're welcome.. you've got the file alright?
<losher> tdn: next, try rpcinfo -p syrah    (syrah is the name of the server, right?)
<pelmen> arleslie: try reinstalling flash.. i do not remember how to do that, buy there are a lot of topics on this on forums
<arleslie> pelmen, k
<tonii> Is there a bandwidth monitor applet for gnome?
<bluegoon> How much bandwidth does #ubuntu use per hour?
<tdn> losher, correct.
<Slart> tonii: yup.. I think there are several indeed
<tdn> losher, No remote programs registered.
<jcmarini> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<tonii> Slart: you know any of the names? ^_^
<gratuit> I am using a new keyboard, and using xev to map special keys, but one of the keys does not generate any output in xev, is this a driver problem or any ideas on how to fix it?
<losher> tdn: ok, so you have a problem mapping syrah into the ip address of the server. Can you even ping syrah from the client?
<tdn> losher, losher for some reason syrah resolves to 127.0.1.1 while localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1.
<tdn> losher, yes.
<Volkodav> anybody has google-chrome-unstable (3.0.198.1-r23116) working with flash on 64 bit natively ?
<grawity> tdn: These two are in /etc/hosts, that's why
<theboi> hi there can anyone help me install mono2.4 on my ubunto vps?
<jcmarini> !bandwidth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwidth
<losher> tdn: what ip addess does the client use when you ping syrah?
<tdn> 10.0.0.50
<sebsebseb> theboi: what's a vps?  sudo apt-get install mono ?
<theboi> virtual private server
<theboi> shell access ubunto server
<Slart> tonii: the is one screenlet that I use myself..on the right in this screenshot... it says DL 0 kb and UL 0kb  it's called NetMonitor
<losher> tdn: try rcpinfo -p 10.0.0.50 next....
<sebsebseb> theboi: yeah  I was thinking something  like that
<bluegoon> is there a way to monitor data usage on Ubuntu?\
<sebsebseb> theboi: why do you want MOno?
<theboi> to run opensim
<tonii> Slart: thanks :)
<theboi> it requires mono and nat
<Slart> tonii: then there's conky and such..
<theboi> both of which are installed
<noobli> hmm is the correct way to add things to the library path by adding a link in /usr/lib that points to a dynamic library in /usr/local/lib?
<theboi> however i need to update it to 2.4
<tonii> Slart: just want something simple :)
<gratuit> bluegoon, I like gkrellm, but I think there are probably more "ubuntu" style ways of doing it
<hbekel> bluegoon: what kind of data?
<tdn> losher, from server: sensible output, from client: program not reg...
<theboi> i currently have mono 1.9.1
<losher> noobli: that's a good way to do it. check it by doing ldd <application>
<bluegoon> hbekel, i have a data cap on my phone, just want to see how much I use on average
<hbekel> noobli: no
<sergiumihai> can anyone say what's wrong here http://paste.debian.net/44379/
<noobli> losher: ldd?
<losher> tdn: is there a firewall on the server that might be blocking nfs requests from the client?
<losher> noobli: man ldd
<hbekel> noobli: the correct way is to add /usr/local/lib to your /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig
<jMyles> In Gnome-do, in the preferences dialog, I can't seem to select any plugins.  They automatically uncheck themselves.
<tdn> losher, no. All is ACCEPT.
<tdn> losher, both on client and on server.
<jMyles>             
<jcmarini> bluegoon have you tried system monitor
<guntbert> sergiumihai: what is your problem?
<hbekel> noobli: or install it in /usr/lib in the first place
<SandGorgon> guys.. which ePub reader to use on Ubuntu ?
<noobli> hbekel: okay. what am i supposed to do with /etc/ld.so.conf?
<Slart> tonii: conky can be simple...  but try the screenlets if you like the look
<losher> noobli: or just plant a link, like we said in the first place. Much simpler....
<bluegoon> jcmarini, aaaah lol
<sergiumihai> guntbert, the interface don't start up..
<Slart> SandGorgon: ePub? what is that?
<hbekel> noobli: i told you already
<jcmarini> cheers
<sergiumihai> guntbert, eth0
<noobli> hbekel, my /etc/ld.so.conf already contains /usr/lib  that should be enough?
<guntbert> sergiumihai: what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<hbekel> noobli: i thought you were talking about /usr/local/lib?
<losher> tdn: then I'm stuck. Can other clients see the nfs server? That way at least you'd know the problem was on your client...
<tonii> Slart: ok, thanks for the tips :)
<Slart> !info fbreader | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 359 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<sergiumihai> guntbert, sec. i need to restart the network
<sergiumihai> :>
<tdn> losher, I do not have other clients on right now.
<lucasts> someone know how to fix problem with /lib/libblkid.so.1 no version information availlable
<noobli> hbekel, losher okay thx :9
<guntbert> sergiumihai: please pastebin that output
<^Phantom^> I have a question about burning cds/dvds in ubuntu.  I am burning all of my sisters pictures to a blank dvd for her.  Will she be able to put this dvd into her windows computer and have the pictures show up?
<^Phantom^> I'm using CD/DVD Creator
<addchild314> ^Phantom^, yes
<IdleOne> ^Phantom^, yes
<hbekel> ^Phantom^: of course
<sergiumihai> df
<^Phantom^> Yay!
<^Phantom^> thankies :D
<lucasts> my ubuntu box can start from this , a
<sergiumihai> with whom i have speaking
<guntbert> sergiumihai: me:)
<guntbert> sergiumihai: please pastebin that output
<lucasts> no one had this problem with libblkid?
<SJr> Is there an nmap 5.0 available in backports or something somewhere?
<lucasts> ubuntu boot with all filesystem readonly
<lucasts> very nice
<guntbert> !enter | lucasts
<ubottu> lucasts: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sergiumihai> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/254202/
<jMyles> I'm having trouble installing gnome-do plugins.  Has anyone else had problems?
<lucasts> guntbert, ok, sorry
<^Phantom^> This is the first time I've ever burned a cd or dvd in ubuntu, so i'm nervous
<guntbert> sergiumihai: that looks fine...
<SJr> Nothing to be nervous about ^Phantom^
<^Phantom^> Heh.
<^Phantom^> I had easier time initializing the burner than in windows.
<IdleOne> ^Phantom^, if it starts to smoke...your doing ok :)
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: if you use  K3B there's an  option for Windows
<guntbert> sergiumihai: no, didn't see the first lines
<delllboy> boss_mc
<^Phantom^> Windows likes to eject the drive when it's supposed to start burning a disc >:(
 * ^Phantom^ hugs Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: a  CD/DVD can be Linux/Unix only or  Windows as well
<sergiumihai> guntbert, that lines apperas when addeing the that string(hwaddress class address)  in interfaces
<SJr> How can I figure out if I'm running 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jMyles, #gnome-do
<andyzammy> hi all, would anybody be able to help me out with this problem? i
<erUSUL> SJr: uname -m
<unop> SJr,  dpkg --print-architecture
<SJr> thanks
<andyzammy> i've made a thread on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241911
<gratuit> If I have keys that do not seem to be generating scan codes, is there any way that I can get them to be recognized by the kernel?
<losher> tdn: still there?
<tdn> losher, yes.
<tdn> losher, I do not have other clients on right now.
<losher> what os is running on the client?
<guntbert> sergiumihai: and why do you need that line at all?
<losher> tdn: what os is running on the client?
<tdn> losher, kubuntu 9.04.
<losher> tdn: and have you installed nfs-common on the client? (just checking)
<guntbert> andyzammy: you should ask you complete question here, all in one line please
<tdn> losher, yes. And portmap.
<guntbert> *your
<bluegoon> Is there a way for me to check how long my Network History has been running for?
<sergiumihai> guntbert, need to change the address of ether..
<sergiumihai> :D
<sergiumihai> it's simple..
<andyzammy> im having trouble with a /home on a hd - trying to make it the one ubuntu uses but changing fstab doesn
<andyzammy> doesnt work, brigs up errors
<losher> tdn: ok, then I really am stuck. Maybe someone else can help. Sorry....
<jcmarini> some called?
<tdn> losher, damn :(
<unop> andyzammy, what errors?
<tdn> losher, could it be related to hosts.deny/hosts.allow?
<apparle> anyone expert at making DEB files from tars..............plz help
<bluegoon> how can i see for how long a connection has been up?
<andyzammy> they're summed up in the thread link i gave, cant remember exacty what they are, will repost thread
<guntbert> sergiumihai: did you try to change the hw address in network-manager / edit connections?
<andyzammy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241911
<hbekel> andyzammy: seems your user has no write permissions
<losher> tdn: I think it's got to be something like that, since you can ping, but not do nfs, and nfs runs over udp, so presumably it's not a connectivity issue, so it must be permissions...
<M-a-r-k> Hello.  Can anyone tell me why the Nvidia driver thinks I have a 1024 x 768 monitor?
<andyzammy> oh, just had a thought, do i need to change ownership of that hd?  first time i did ubuntu the hd was owned by root, do i have to change ownership again?
<delllboy> boss_mc
<jcmarini> bluegoon for that i use firestarter
<hbekel> andyzammy: pastebin your fstab
<tdn> losher, ok, so how do I debug that? What do I need in my hosts.allow to allow NFS?
<bluegoon> kk
<andyzammy> will take a sec
<sergiumihai> guntbert, i will try.. :D
<sergiumihai> guntbert do you think it will remain stable
<sergiumihai> )
<sergiumihai> i can change that value and without network-manager..
<sergiumihai> ;D
<guntbert> sergiumihai: if you enter it there - yes it should remain stable as those settings override automatics - good luck :)
<^Phantom^> Yay thank you :D
<spo> dmesg and syslog show my usb hard drivges,  but they do not get automouonted to /media , i don't understand why automount has problems working
<^Phantom^> I justed burned my first dvd using linux. :D
<bluegoon> what would the command be to check the uptime of eth0?
<losher> tdn: do you have any entries in hosts.deny?
<sudobash> do they still sell ubuntu at Best Buy's?
<guntbert> !ot | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andyzammy> how do i pastebin here? got a floodwarning last time i tried with a link to it
<guntbert> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<andyzammy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254210/
<tdn> losher, yes. Lots.
<andyzammy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sigjuice> how can I get wifi running without running gdm and network manager?
<tdn> losher, oh. No. Not in hosts.deny.
<tdn> losher, it is ALL:ALL.
<jerkman> where is the wastebasket (trash) located by default?
<tdn> losher, but I have a lot of exceptions in hosts.allow of course.
<bluegoon> is there a way to see total uptime of a network interface? like eth1 for instance
<guntbert> !who | andyzammy
<ubottu> andyzammy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^Phantom^> Thank you for the help everyone. :)
<guntbert> !trash | jerkman
<ubottu> jerkman: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jerkman> thanks
<losher> tdn: then it's worth trying. Add the client to hosts.allow and see if rpcinfo starts working...
<hbekel> andyzammy: this is garbage: " SEC_TYPE="ext2
<jcmarini> who called?
<hbekel> andyzammy: looks like you accidently pasted that there
<tdn> losher, ok.
<andyzammy> oops, pasted the wrong one
<andyzammy> i did fix that, removed the " and the SEC_TYPE but itstill didn't work
<tdn> losher, works!
<guntbert> jcmarini:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sigjuice> Looks like network manger is running even without gdm
<tdn> losher, thanks!
<losher> tdn: excellent!
<sigjuice> is there some command to tell it to connect to my wifi network?
<walle_> Anyone managed a trac system here? I have some troubles :/
<spo> my ntfs usb hard drives show up in dmesg without any errors, but they do not get automounted, i don't understand.
<jcmarini> guntbertmy notify window keeps popping-up...wots that?
<hbekel> andyzammy: please pastebin the fstab you are using
<andyzammy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254212/
<hbekel> andyzammy: well, is it mounted?
<jerkman> how do i make a directory writable by me and www-data?
<jerkman> spo: could be the adaptor
<guntbert> jcmarini: the notify window? that should have nothing to do with this channel - but I don't know about your client
<andyzammy> i don't think it was mounted on reboot
<walle_> jerkman: chown -R jerkman:www-data dir/
<Swistaczek_> Hello, Can someone translate this chmods "drwxrwxr-x" to value like 777?
<M-a-r-k> Does Ubuntu still have an application for setting your monitor and videocard?
<hbekel> andyzammy: you don't think? make sure and type mount
<jcmarini> guntbert my xchat notify icon keeps popping-up but no-one messaging me,,, any ideas?
<jerkman> thanks walle_
<walle_> jerkman: np
<jerkman> spo: can you pastebin dmesg
<CaptainCrook> does the passwd hash in the shadow file encryption method the same as using "mkpasswd -H md5"?
<guntbert> jcmarini: it *could* be you have in Settings/preferences/chatting/alerts something in "highlight..."
<alex04210> who knows what are the action commands in clipboard manager (for ex. Parcellite)?
<apparle_> is anyone good at making DEB files
<delllboy> boss_mc
<guntbert> delllboy:   do you have an ubuntu support question?
<delllboy> im after boss_mc, im not even going to try asking in here again
<losher> CaptainCrook: the passwd man page says that the encryption method is based on the NBS DES algorithm, so the answer is presumably no....
<CaptainCrook> losher,  allright thanks!
<guntbert> delllboy: well, he obviously is not at his keyboard at the moment...
<delllboy> obviously
<jordanwb> I'm trying to use vinagre to VNC into a computer running RealVNC 4.4.3 on Win XP Pro, but Vinagre keeps saying that the authentication is unsuported.
<delllboy> thats right he obviously isnt
<freddy_engels> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 on a macbook pro, how can I set up my keyboard to type cyrillic characters?
<uboatu> apparle_ check the commande checkinstall
<delllboy> but im trying every now and then incase he is
<andyzammy> having a problem - im on a netbook here, and in the current state of my main machine i'm in terminal as gnome not working..using a mmc to transfer txts of term dumps back and forth for pastebins and mmc not auto mounting  so cant see mmc in term
<apparle_> uboatu: what??
<jcmarini> guntbert checked preferences "notify each message?
<uboatu> the command: checkinstall
<uboatu> it makes debs out of makefiles
<gogeta> andyzammy: console whont automount thats a x thing mount em yourself
<apparle_> I dont have the command
<uboatu> install it
<uboatu> the programm checkinstall
<apparle_> info checkinstall
<andyzammy> gogeta: ah thx, what params  do i pass mount?
<apparle_> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-8 (jaunty), package size 113 kB, installed size 548 kB
<uboatu> voila
<losher> jordanwb: I've never used vinagre. I suggest just trying a different vnc client....
<gogeta> andyzammy: sudo mount /dev/sda /mountfolder
<jordanwb> losher: what do you suggest?
<porthose> checkinstall is a piece of crap, you should really learn how to package correctly
<uboatu> what ever
<losher> jordanwb: since the server is known to be realvnc, try their client. Find it via google...
<gogeta> andyzammy: sda can be anything you can use fdisk -l so figure where the device you whant to mount is in dev
<uboatu> its for beginners
<guntbert> jcmarini: could be - even if I don't see this option now, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<uboatu> i am not teaching .debs here
<sergiu> l
<diddy> How can I only show all listening + established ports of one user (not all users logged in to the system) ? I just don't manage to do it. netstat -tupen ?
<sergiu> how to added an bash command to be executed on booting?
<porthose> yea well beginners shouldn't learn bad habit, they should learn how to package things correctly
<sergiu> add*
<jordanwb> losher: All right I'll give their free version a try
<uboatu> ok teach him
<lelo> siemka :)
<jcmarini> guntbert xchat Gnome. selected "notify..." in edit menu
<losher> sergiu: put it in /etc/rc.local. Create the file if it doesn'
<losher> sergiu: put it in /etc/rc.local. Create the file if it doesn't exist...
<losher> jordanwb: nothing to lose except a bit of time..
<uboatu> i use linux since the ninetees, so ....
<uboatu> ur analise is a bit quicky body
<andyzammy> not working, says already mounted
<apparle_> I don't have good enough connection to get all the development libraries to make that pacakge....can anyone make me a DEB file if give him link to source
<guntbert> jcmarini: I advice you switch to xchat, but for now try to disable that "notify each message"
<andyzammy> used "mount" alone and couldnt find a fat vol
<losher> porthose: checkinstall is ok for simple makefiles. If you don't make debs very often, it's a timesaver...
<porthose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jcmarini> guntbert thanks buddy. doing it.
<guntbert> jcmarini: have fun:)
<NoMS> quit
<NoMS> bx
<guntbert> diddy: use lsof -i | grep diddy (or whatever :-))
<apparle_> can anyone make me a32bit package for http://www.ipmsg.org/archive/g2ipmsg-0.9.6.tar.gz
<rahim123> hi, my Ubuntu 9.04 just locked up hard and i had to do a power reset.  What logs should i check to see what happened?
<uboatu> syslog
<uboatu> daemon
<uboatu> kern
<diddy> guntbert, why it can be done with netstat. I managed to do it before.
<ahsanul> hullo everybody
<commander_> does anyone have the latest version of firefox 3.5.2/
<ahsanul> first I'd like to say, Ubuntu FTW!
<apparle_> uboatu: can you make me a 32bit package for http://www.ipmsg.org/archive/g2ipmsg-0.9.6.tar.gz
<guntbert> diddy: I don't know, I use lsof for such things all the time
<uboatu> i cant i am in a hotel with a 64b machine
<sergiu> why that from /etc/rc.local is not being executed ? ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:a1:b0:00:1a:54
<sergiu> exit 0
<ahsanul> I was wondering if the ubuntu jaunty iso comes with KDE?
<uboatu> kubuntu
<diddy> guntbert,  lsof -i | grep diddy doesn't output anything. It just hangs there.
<apparle_> ahsanul: try kubuntu iso
<guntbert> !who | uboatu
<ubottu> uboatu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jcmarini> guntbert: is not Ubuntu the best fun since hoola hoops?
<andresj__> hello, i accidentally licked on the suspend button in the menu at the very top right. Now i don't know how to wake my computer up. its a desktop pc with Ubuntu 9.04. Nvidia proprietary drivers, if that makes any difference
<Seveas> jcmarini, no, there's always rollerskates :)
<sebastian> Hi everybody, can you tell me why "for i in * do mv "$i" "${i/.htm}";done" tells me "Bad substitution"? What i'm trying to do is cut off the ".htm" from each file in this directory.
<erUSUL> andresj__: press the power button
<jcmarini> hehe
<Seveas> andresj__, never lick buttons :)
<andresj__> erUSUL: sltsfu ytirf iy
<sergiu> anyone know?
<uboatu> lol
<andresj__> erUSUL: (oops, not used to this keyboard :P) i already pressed it
<sergiu> linux is a time losting
<uboatu> depends
<guntbert> diddy: either wait for name resolution or use lsof -ni | grep diddy (or you have no connections open, then have a look at lsof -i alone)
<andresj__> sergiu: wgats your question?
<Seveas> andresj__, the computer should wake up from suspend when you press a key. If that doesn't work, press the powerbutton (but don't hold it)
<innomen> What can i do to make an application open that was opening fine and now wont open at all?
<erUSUL> andresj__: but it does not come up ? not even grub ?
<rahim123> innomen: delete its .config dir
<losher> sergiu: add echo command before & after your ifconfig & write the output to a log, so you can see if it's working e.g. echo ifconfig -a >> /tmp/log
<diddy> guntbert, lsof -ni doesn't work at all. Switch unknown
<andresj__> Seveas: I tried pressing keys, and clicking the mouse, and pressing the power button without holding it. I would rather not hard-reboot the computer; i had something i didnt save yet
<innomen> rahim123, ahh, good idea.
<innomen> rahim123, brb :)
<andresj__> erUSUL: i would rather not hard-reboot the computer :P
<jordanwb> losher: I downloaded and installed the free linux version but when I run "vncviewer" I get "vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jcmarini> all electronic time wasters keep one out of the sunshine and fresh air but your choice
<Seveas> andresj__, are there some lights blinkin/pulsating, or is your computer plauing dead?
<jordanwb> Version 2.2 is old isn't it?
<rahim123> innomen: or better yet rename the .config dir to like .whatever-bak-200908016
<guntbert> diddy: what does lsof -v show? I have revision 4.78
<andresj__> Seveas: it seems it went dead, because i remember last time i suspended the computer (a year ago probably) the light around the power button was blinking. this time it stayed on and unresponsive.
<andresj__> Seveas: the computer is unresponsive, i mean
<Seveas> andresj__, what happens if you press the power button?
<losher> jordanwb: does             apt-cache search vnc | egrep -i viewer       give any ready-built alternatives?
<gogeta> andresj__: try switching it off at the power supply
<andresj__> Seveas: nothing at all. It usually triggers the power down sequence of ubuntu
<gogeta> andresj__: some have a braker that needs to be reset
<ramiro> how do I find out what channels the wireless networks around me are at?
<jcmarini> sergiu linux will free the poor people like me
<diddy> guntbert, I have the same revision
<Seveas> andresj__, ok, so you're screwed. Press that button for a longer period and/or unplug the power cord for a hard reset
<andresj__> gogeta: well i _can_ hard reboot the pc by longpressing the power button... but i'd rather not do that; although it does seem that Ubuntu just hang
<apparle_> uboatu: can you make me a 32bit package for http://www.ipmsg.org/archive/g2ipmsg-0.9.6.tar.gz plzzzzzzzzzzzzz I hae a slow net connection.....can't download all the dev libraries
<uboatu> ramiro: iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<andresj__> Seveas, gogeta: well i guess i'll have to do that... any ideas why this would have happened?
<sergiu> jcmarini linux maybe is good,
<sergiu> jcmarini but ubnutu driver me crazy sometime
<guntbert> diddy: ok, once more: try lsof -i, should give several lines
<uboatu> apparle_ i am in hotel same issue
<sergiu> debian i think is clever
<sergiu> :D
<gogeta> andresj__: ext3 shouldent have a issue with a hardboot
<guntbert> !ot | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jcmarini> sergiu its fun when you get things to work. Great Aceivement in history
<jordanwb> losher: I tried gtkvnc viewer, but when I try to connect it says "You have been disconnected"
<andresj__> gogeta: I had a bunch of files open and didn't save them yet---i clicked on suspend by mistake :( :P
<sergiu>  jcmarini: some things is not possible to get working lolz
<bcj> Do hard disks spin up by default, or does the BIOS cause spin-up?
<losher> jordanwb: what about xtightvncviewer? or xvnc4viewer?
<guntbert> !ot > sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu, please see my private message
<uboatu> bcj by default
<uboatu> bcj even witout a computer at all
<ramiro> uboatu: iwconfig: unknown command "scanning"
<bcj> uboatu: Bugger
<sergiu> losher, i didn't understood properly.. what to added before ifconfig ? echo command?
<bcj> Thanks :)
<gogeta> :(
<ramiro> uboatu: it seems it's eth1 for me, but I get the same thing.
<ShawnC> How do I do memtest and remove bad ram?
<iandayen> anyone familiar with wireless problems in 9.04?
<uboatu> do man iwconfig
<sergiu> losher, in /etc/rc.local
<andresj__> btw, anyone know, if somehow i could ssh into my machine, of a command that would render my machine responsive again? (some kind of unsuspend command?)
<deany> jordanwb, there is a vnc server/viewer already in ubuntu
<sergiu> losher, echo ifconfig eth0 hw ether address ? ...
<sergiu> )
<jordanwb> deany: Yes I already tried vinagre
<iandayen> can't seem to get my wireless working in 9.04, it worked before I updated then after the update no more wireless
<jordanwb> it said the authentication was not supported
<guntbert> andresj__: a suspended machine has no connections, no running services...
<gogeta> iandayen: i have the issue to some odd reasion it gets switched off in the bios check that
<sergiu> don't flood me please with differente kind of ubotu bots
<diddy> guntbert, that worked this time but only shows the current user's (me) open ports
<deany> jordanwb, what authentication is that?
<andresj__> guntbert: i think my machine didn't finish supsending, though
<ShawnC> How do I do memtest and remove bad ram?
<sergiu> ;D
<losher> sergiu: http://pastebin.com/m4f7ff066
<iandayen> will check that gogeta, gimme a minute here while i reboot laptop
<andresj__> guntbert: because if it had, the power light would be blinking
<gogeta> iandayen: i gotta switch it on at the bios at ever boot
<jordanwb> deany: RealVNC's authentication
<gogeta> every
<iandayen> what kind of laptop are you using
<andresj__> guntbert: gogeta well nvm i guess, iandayen my ssh client cant connect---ill guess ill have to hard reboot
<guntbert> andresj__: sorry, but you could try to ping it from another machine
<thatsit> ubuntu rocks:D
<sergiu> locher, i don't understand.. what is with that ... ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<losher> sergiu: it
<ActionParsnip> thatsit: linux in general rocks
<sergiu> what it means..
<guntbert> diddy: try with sudo
<ShawnC> How do I do memtest and remove bad ram?
<neurochrome> does anyone know a package for graphing cpu usage over time.  I need to send some stats to the cooliris devs during usage but can't seem to find a decent app for the job
<gogeta> iandayen: it started doing that to me after the update
<thatsit> rock on :D
<andresj__> ok, thank you guys, you were of help :) i'll have to dig up this bug with Nvidia drivers---or disable suspend for now, cuz i dont use it much often anyways
<losher> sergiu: it is a 3 line shell script which logs the output of ifconfig -a to a log file when it runs
<ActionParsnip> shawnc: it part of the grub menu. press esc when grub shows up and select memtest
<sergiu> losher, to add this to /etc/rc.local ?..
<neurochrome> ShawnC, select it from the grub boot menu
<ShawnC> ah
<ShawnC> ok
<andresj__> bye!
<losher> sergiu: yes, 3 lines to add to /etc/rc.local....
<deany> jordanwb, what viewer are you using
<ramiro> iwlist it was, but that didn't help me either...
<jcmarini> ubottu ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iandayen> gogeta : there is no option in the bios of this laptop to turn the wireless on or off
<jordanwb> deany: I'm trying to find one that works with RealVNC's server
<DigitalKiwi> what is -e +e mean ?
<sergiu> ok.. let's rock
<gogeta> iandayen: there always is look for onbord devices
<ActionParsnip> jordanwb: vnc is defined in rfc so all aps should be ok. why do you need vnc?
<buch> Is there anyway i can check if my hardware is compitible with 64bit w/o try and install 64bit?
<euthymos> hi I created a .deb package for i386, will it work on amd64 architecture?
<jordanwb> So I can login to the XP machine remotely in case my dad has any problems.
<neurochrome> buch, livecd?!
<ActionParsnip> buch: if you have a 64bit cpu it will work just like the 32bit one
<iandayen> gogeta : I know where it would be, this is a dumbed down bios on a compaq laptop, you can not change, nor get into anything in the bios except to see the system information
<neurochrome> jordanwb, be sure to use ssh
<ActionParsnip> jordanwb: vnc is unencrypted so i wouldnt recommend using it over wan
<buch> Ahh livecd ofc :)
<deany> jordanwb, the remote desktop viewer in ubuntu works with the vino (vnc) server in ubuntu
<deany> jordanwb, is there a particular server you are wanting to connec with
<gogeta> iandayen: normaly compaq bios have a passwword that unlock all options
<gogeta> like dells
<jordanwb> I have to go, I'll worry about VNC tommorow. Thanks guys.
<gogeta> iandayen: or a advanced option
<franco> join  #crackslatinos
<macgyver__> morning all, I discovered a problem last night, well more of an annoyance really, I have a laptop (15") which I use with an external display, when I shut down and unplug it, and disconnect the external display and boot up again my resolution goes to 640x480, is there a way to have it detect that the external screen is not there and configure accordingly?
<dupondje> Gnome just dissapeared from sessions list @ login display ... any idea to get it back ? cause I only can login into xfce now
<iandayen> gogeta: no advanced option, and where would I enter the password?
<gogeta> iandayen: look at the bottem of the screen you should see what hotkeys do what
<gladideg> Is there a way to pass arguments to a bash script, when using "at" scheduler? I have problems queuing with "at -f backup.sh myargument now+10minutes
<sergiu> losher, that dosen't work..
<sergiu> if think maybe is needed to use sudo in there..
<neurochrome> macgyver_, set it in your xorg.conf
<innomen> rahim123?
<CopyWriter> guys how do i join my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu domain
<iandayen> gogeta: yes, I am a computer tech, I am very familiar with bios screens, there is no password option, there is only a main page with system info and the normal bios commands at bottom
<innomen> now i feel all guilty i was gunna say thnaks but he's gone
<CopyWriter> i already edited my smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<neurochrome> dupondje, reinstall it?
<CopyWriter> to security=domain
<losher> sergiu: no, /etc/rc.local runs as root. What is in the log file /tmp/log ? Paste it to www.pastebin.com
<gogeta> iandayen: yea i knoe compaw bios they like to hide stuff
<spo> my ntfs usb hard drives show up in dmesg without any errors, but they do not get automounted, i don't understand.
<commander_> can anyone help!@
<dupondje> neurochrome: what package ?
<gogeta> iandayen: maybe google
<losher> spo: do you have mount commands for them in /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> spo: some don't. just mount it yourself
<sergiu> losher, maybe to use ifdown eth0 to change the ether address of device
<spo> if i do a fresh install of ubuntu,  my ntfs usb hard drives will automount
<spo> but something changed in configuration or some other program did something
<iandayen> gogeta: looks like I actually have to do a bios memory reset by pulling battery lol
<ActionParsnip> spo: you can add them by uuid in /etc/fstab
<sergiu> losher, http://pastebin.com/m594bb3ed
<jonah1980> hi guys, i have no wireless on jaunty or ethernet. my network controller is ar9285 and ethernet is attansic 1062. i have googled it and i've put the backports repo in and also installed  linux-backports-modules-jaunty, so i really can't understand why it's not working, can anyone please help me get it working?? please
<LinuxNoob> Can someone help me? I am looking to crack a WEP protected network, and I need help with what hardware I need. The current laptop I have doesn't have a slot for me to stick an older network card in it in order to enable monitor mode.
<ActionParsnip> spo: manually mounting is easy stuff though
<uboatu> no crackers here
<sergiu> losher, the hwaddr of eth0 is not that what i need..
<uboatu> wrong channel
<spo> i liked how automount woould mount them and make a directory based on the hard drive's label
<guntbert> !ask | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> sergiu: why is there only output from one ifconfig? There were two in the 3 line script I gave you?
<gogeta> iandayen: whont do no good if uuntu turns it off again
<commander_> i had asked a question.
<ActionParsnip> spo: if you add it to fstab via uuid, if it doesnt automount you can run: sudo mount -a
<neurochrome> dupondje, gnome?
<sergiu> losher, yes
<dupondje> neurochrome: its installed, running gnome-session gives me the gnome desktop
<gogeta> iandayen: it whont have that option if you have a hardware switch
<sergiu> hm
<iandayen> gogeta: I'm still not sure your problem is the same as mine though - ubuntu should not be doing anything within the bios and yes I do have a hardware switch
<guntbert> !ff3.5 | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gogeta> iandayen: after the last update ubuntu shuts down my wifi card and the bios disables it
<iandayen> gogeta: hmm - what card do you have
<gogeta> iandayen: i gotta go in the bios and turn it back on
<losher> sergiu: http://pastebin.com/m6df482d
<inx-mdg> hi gogeta !
<neurochrome> dupondje, don't kn]ow then mate sorry
<iandayen> gogeta: I'm using the atheros ar5007
<gogeta> im using  atros serise to
<gogeta> iandayen: i dunno why ubuntu does that now
<iandayen> mine worked fine before updating, but I did have to enable the alternate madwifi driver in ubuntu to make it work.  used wireless to download all the updates, then after restart it no longer works, it sees my card in sudo lspci though
<gogeta> iandayen: i tested my bios to make shure it was not just forgetting and even updated them
<ActionParsnip> landayan: try restarting hal
<gogeta> iandayen: only happons after i run ubuntu
<commander_> how in terminal Ubottu?
<iandayen> actionparsnip: how do i restart hal?  I'm a pretty novice linux user, but I am very familiar with other OS
<gogeta> iandayen: of course puling the battery resetting them might work but you will need to do it after every boot
<spo> can you give me an example of how you mount via uuid
<gogeta> i mean shutdown
<inx-mdg> commander_: what was your question?
<sergiu> omg
<ActionParsnip> !uuid | spo
<ubottu> spo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gogeta> iandayen: lol your switch isnt off is it
<commander_> how can i get firefox 3.5.2?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | spo
<ubottu> spo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<losher> sergiu: ???
<iandayen> gogeta: lol no, first thing I checked
<commander_> i downloaded ubuntuzilla and i keep getting errors?
<ActionParsnip> commander: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<inx-mdg> commander_: you can do as ActionParsnip shows via command line or through Synaptic package manager
<spo> is there another way besides fstab?
<spo> can i make it so mount makes a directory based on the usb drive's label?
<ActionParsnip> spo: yep, or you can run: sudo fdisk -l  to see the partition name then manually mount it
<spo> how do you use mount to make a directory based on the disk's label?
<ActionParsnip> spo: the uuid is unique to the drive so will always mount to the same place, you will need to manually create the mount point
<CopyWriter> #ubuntu-server
<CopyWriter> sorry about that
<spo> i wonder what script hal uses to auto mount.... ie, what script it uses to create a /media/directory based on a usb's label
<_0travitu> hello i have some small problems upgrading my ubuntu... how can i get some help?
<Virtus> how do i change the /var/www path in LAMP .. to another folder | the problem is /var/www has root permissions, and when i create something in it. it has permissions from another user
<ActionParsnip> spo: not sure i dont use automount
<Virtus> waiting for your kind response
<iandayen> gogeta: do you know how to restart hal?
<guntbert> !ask | _0travitu
<ubottu> _0travitu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> iandayen: no
<ActionParsnip> virtus: you could use a symlink
<iandayen> Has anyone gotten the Atheros AR5007 Wireless card working in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kaiser101231> can help with this error
<kaiser101231>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VBOX_E_XML_ERROR (0x80BB000A)
<Bache> Hi, I'm a newbie here. Want to get some help on ubuntu and java installation. Can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> virtus: its good to have it owned by root so normal users cant tamper
<neurochrome> iandayen, madwifi?
<ActionParsnip> landayen: yeah the backport modules make it ok
<iandayen> neurochrome: it worked with madwifi until I updated - after the update nothing
<Virtus> ActionParsnip: i use another user .. to create files , and it's not good changing permissions after creating them
<sebsebseb> !java |  Bache
<ubottu> Bache: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_0travitu> i want to upgrade from 6.10 to 9.04.. i have 3 iso's on my computer.. i mount them, i use the upgrading command, but nothing happens. My iso's are: 7.04,8.04 and 9.04. What should I do?
<sergiu> losher, what's wrong with that log
<sebsebseb> !multiverse |   Bache
<ubottu> Bache: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sergiu> ))
<neurochrome> Bache, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<neurochrome> iandayen, you have to reinstall after every kernel update
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: you need to use the alternate isos
<losher> sergiu: what log?
<Bache> I think you are right. But, I've got completely messed up here.
<iandayen> neurochrome: how do I do that
<guntbert> !upgrade | _0travitu have you seen
<ubottu> _0travitu have you seen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kaiser101231> anyone know about vbox?
<neurochrome> iandayen, change to the madwifi source folder (cd), then "make clean", "make", "sudo make install"
<neurochrome> kaiser101231, sye
<sergiu> losher: http://pastebin.com/m594bb3ed
<hbekel> kaiser101231: looks like an xml parser chocking on some css
<ActionParsnip> kaiser101231: a little, ask your question and the channel will reply if it can
<kaiser101231> neurochrome:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VBOX_E_XML_ERROR (0x80BB000A)
<iandayen> neurochrome: in terminal?  I am pretty new to linux OS
<_0travitu> i've read that part.. but after i mount the iso's... i use: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and nothing happens most of the times. Sometimes it asks me for admin password, but nothing happens :(
<neurochrome> kaiser101231, wow, no idea bro! lol
<kaiser101231> ActionParsnip: i already asked it a few mins ago
<neurochrome> iandayen, yes...
<losher> sergiu: I already told you. There should be more lines in the log, from before *and* after the ifconfig command...
<kaiser101231> im using 64 bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: try replacing /cdrom with where you mount the iso
<neurochrome> iandayen, go to private message
<iandayen> neurochrome: ok
<sergiu> losher you mean the system logs?
<_0travitu> i tried with /media/cdrom0 , but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: if you don't mount the iso to /cdrom then it won't work
<sergiu> i don't know why there are not..
<kaiser101231> Failed to create the VirtualBox COM object.
<sergiu> i have added the 3 lines in /etc/rc.conf
<Bache> I need an expert guidence now for ubunto. I'm a newbie. Anyone can help me here? I mean anyone human...?
<sergiu> that you gave me
<sergiu> :gg
<sergiu> hm
<inx-mdg> Bache: what's your question?
<losher> sergiu: er, you were supposed to add them to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: its wherever you mount it. you could have mounted it literally anywhere so there is no definitive answer
<sergiu> losher, sorry, yes, there were added there..
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: i  do this: < mount -o loop iso_location /media/cdrom0 > then <gksu "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" >
<_0travitu> but nothing happens
<losher> sergiu: sorry, I'm out of ideas then...
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: i hope you didnt literally type iso_location. did you?
<sergiu> losher in /tmp/log is only that what i have cutted..
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip:  no .. of course not :P
<apoleo12> I got a grub failure on hand!!! when i typed this command sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/boot /dev/sdb and installed no problem but now I cannot boot into either OSes.. it cycled back to POST
<losher> sergiu: and all the lines have double >>, not single like this >  ??
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: good. well if you mount the iso to /media/cdrom0 you should be able to check it exists if you browse to the folder and view the contents
<sergiu>  losher, yes :d
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip:  i am able to do that.. i can browse the files
<losher> sergiu: sorry, I'm out of ideas then. Maybe someone else knows...
<sergiu> there at end is exit 0
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: it actually get's me an icon on the desktop that i double click
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: ok cool then use terminal to cd to the location of the file you need to launch instead of specifying the absolute locations
<sergiu> http://pastebin.com/m57f026a5 looks like this
<sergiu> rc.local ..
<sergiu> =]
<guntbert> _0travitu: those instructions only apply to a direct upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#6.10%20to%208.04%20%28Edgy%20to%20Hardy%29
<_0travitu> guntbert: i know.. but i have 6.10 and i want to upgrade to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: you can then use: gksudo ./upgrade   or whatever it is
<guntbert> _0travitu: thats exactly what the link I sent you is about
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: it is not possible to do this with the desktop iso. it MUST be the alternative iso
<crazynewbi> could someone please help, i am trying to install video drivers that i downloaded and i am not to sure how to install them
<sergiu> :\\
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean by alternative iso ?
<guntbert> crazynewbi: for waht card are they?
<ActionParsnip> crazynewbi: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<yoyoned> !ati|crazy
<ubottu> crazy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crazynewbi> one sec
<_0travitu> guntbert: i have 6.10 with 7.04,8.04,9,04 downloaded iso's on my desktop
<apoleo12> erm
<AbsoluteZero> I'm running the Ubuntu Netbook Remix...A lot of the time, when I've opened an options menu or a preferences menu, I cannot see far enough down the menu (because my resolution is rather low) does anybody know of some sort of way around this? (You'd figure a version of the OS specifically tailored to nebooks wouldn't have this problem)
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: there is a live desktop cd and the alternative that installs in a text based environment and is much faster
<crazynewbi> where can i paste this
<oldude67> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: and where can i find those alternative iso's ?
<guntbert> _0travitu: read the page I sent you, there is a detailed instruction how to accomplish that upgrade, step by step
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: the upgrade documentation clearly states you need the alternate iso to upgrade offline. you cannot doo it if the isos you have are the live desktop ones
<Sneaky-Jesus> ActionParsnip: Most Ubuntu mirrors host them, usually wherever the standard isos can be found :)
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: thank you.. i'll go on the website to check it out
<_0travitu> thanks guntbert
<AbsoluteZero> Has anybody else ever heard of this issue? Is there a room built specifically for the Netbook Remix?
<Sneaky-Jesus> Whoops, wrong nick highlighted ^ :/
<guntbert> _0travitu: good luck :-)
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: thought you had the desktop ones. everyone does it once
<crazynewbi> ActionParsnip here the the paste.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/254233/
<ActionParsnip> absolutezero: you can spawn it if you jjoin it
<AbsoluteZero> What is the channel name, though?
<AbsoluteZero> #<CHannel Name Here>
<AbsoluteZero> IE: If it's not an established help channel, it won't be of much use.
<guntbert> !intel | crazynewbi
<ubottu> crazynewbi: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<crazynewbi> thx
<AbsoluteZero> Anybody know, though? I can't usually select the "OK" or "Accept Changes" buttons on options or preference menus because my resolution is so low. Kind a problem.
<ActionParsnip> crazynewbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<AbsoluteZero> And most/all of these windows cannot be resized vertically.
<MisterDo> Hello, anybody know how change my ip adress ?
<ActionParsnip> absolutezero: you can use alt to help drag a window from anywhere
<crazynewbi> thx
<MisterDo> absolutezero : or shift
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: you can set it in network manager
<MisterDo> how please ?
<celal> #ubuntu de
<AbsoluteZero> They cannot be dragged farther than the top border of my desktop.
<AbsoluteZero> Which prevents me from seeing/pressing those buttons at the bottom.
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: its the network app on the panel bars
<sergiu> cannot edit network-manager,
<AbsoluteZero> I can drag them horizontally. That's no problem, says I.
<boss_mc> AbsoluteZero: that's a restriction compiz has by default
<boss_mc> AbsoluteZero: there's a setting a gconf to turn that off
<MisterDo> thanls, but if i go to "change auto wifi", what will i do ?
<ActionParsnip> compiz is so annoying
<thelostfaith> Anyone in here ever try and use something similar to shoutcast to dj?
<apoleo12> Where do I get GUI grub in liveCD?
<AbsoluteZero> What's the launch gconf command again?
<windows-rules> nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only). using ubuntu 8.10 . is there an solution
<boss_mc> AbsoluteZero: gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: can you rephrase, that didnt make much sense to me
<AbsoluteZero> Thanks!
<boss_mc> apps->compiz->plugins->move->allscreens->options->constrain_y
<boss_mc> wow, long path
<apoleo12> action: Ok right now Im in liveCD.. according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto... Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB,it says I can try reinstalling grub via command line and gui... but I cannot figure out the gui part
<apoleo12> I cannot get into linux... ive been tryin to work on to eliminate error 15 then now cannot get into any OSes
<windows-rules> lolz..
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: ok much clearer. i'd go with command line, its a simple command
<windows-rules> this linux is for hackers
<guntbert> !ot | windows-rules
<ubottu> windows-rules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<windows-rules> for absolute geeks
<Paavi2_0> !offtopic | windows-rules
<edbian> windows-rules: Do you have an ubuntu question?
<ActionParsnip> windows-rules: this is support, not trolling
<windows-rules> freebsd is even esier
<apoleo12> action: ok thanks and I'd love to get back into my baby linux... but Im not sure what to start with... grub-install dont do me any good unless otherwise...?
<giacomo_elena> Sorry, someone of you is now in dublin?
<guntbert> !ot > giacomo_elena
<ubottu> giacomo_elena, please see my private message
<AbsoluteZero> Sooo...Anybody know WHERE in the gconf editor I can find the "turn off the thing that stops you from being able to move your windows beyond the verticle border..." thing?
<MisterDo> where can i change my ip in network manager ?
<boss_mc> AbsoluteZero: apps->compiz->plugins->move->allscreens->options->constrain_y
<AbsoluteZero> It's not under the compiz tab under any obvious thing.
<boss_mc> I said above but I forgot your name...
<AbsoluteZero> Aha, Thanks Boss!
<boss_mc> np
<edbian> AbsoluteZero: You can only slide windows from one desktop to another (across the edge of the screen) using compiz.  It is a compiz setting so it's not in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: set the setting to static ip, then set it
<boss_mc> edbian: compiz by default uses gconf to store its settings, and has some settings in gconf that aren't in the ccsm
<edbian> boss_mc: Really?  I never knew that!
<MisterDo> but where static ip ?
<boss_mc> edbian: you can move it in advanced i think (to flat file)...
<ge2x> where does ubuntu store resolution options? because it seems to ignore my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AbsoluteZero> Thanks boss_mc. Works like a charm now.
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: i'm on a G1 phone. i dont have my co.mputers on due to no internet so i can't hold your hand
<edbian> ge2x: It probes the video card and your monitor to determine what resolutions should be available.
<ge2x> edbian: it determines wrongly
<AbsoluteZero> Now if only somebody could tell me why the GnoMenu XP clones don't actually work...
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: all settings are there for network
<ge2x> so now I'm stuck with 620x480 resolution and can't change it
<ActionParsnip> absolutezero: poor coding....
<AbsoluteZero> Drat.
<boss_mc> ge2x: no other options in System->Prefs->Display?
<ge2x> boss_mc: yes
<boss_mc> alas
<AbsoluteZero> Well. Thank you all for your help.
<MisterDo> ActionParsnip : this is my desktop with network manager settings : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1250459872.png
<jonah1980> hey could anyone please help me with my resolution, i need 1366 x768 - but ubuntu just gives me a lower res so it's a bit stretched. looks bad. i opened xorg.conf but there's not resolution settings in there so i don't know how to add one in. also tried dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  but that didn't do anything to help... please help
<MisterDo> (it's in french)
<ge2x> jonah1980: i have the same problem
<ge2x> it is an ubuntu bug that doesn't seem to be in a fixing progress
<marko-_-> !swearing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing
<marko-_-> !friendly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friendly
<ge2x> how to make ubuntu not to probe my monitor or video card for a resolution but make it use a resolution I input?
<mrgenericuser> jonah, ge2x, are these monitors or tvs?
<ge2x> monitors
<ge2x> just simple monitors pluged via VGA
<spo> i cannot uninstall nautilus without uninstalling gnome?
<jonah1980> ge2x, have you found anyone that can help us out?
<ge2x> nope
<mrgenericuser> ge2x, what video card and what driver
<ge2x> NVidia 7950GT, nvidia-glx-180 driver
<cre8torx> hello
<ge2x> and I know use the nv driver and it stills determines the wrong resolutions
<mrgenericuser> have you looked in 'sudo nvidia-settings' to see if your desired resolution is there?
<_0travitu> can i upgrade using alternate cd from edgy to hardy ?
<coolkourt> Hello, is there a simple way to install eclipse 3.5 on UBUNTU NBR? Can someone help me? The add/remove Eclipse doesnt update so I want to install the new one but dont know how
<danbhfive> spo: nautilus is part of gnome, AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> spo: no nautilus uses gtk libs
<danbhfive> coolkourt: I can help, just search for eclipse on help.ubuntu.com/community    Let me know if the directions are unclear
<coolkourt> ok thank you danbhfive
<spo> action, so that means i can removec it?
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: can i upgrade using alternate cd's from 6.10 edgy to 8.04 hardy ?
<ge2x> so how do I disable EDID probing in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spo: if you dont want it, sure
<mrgenericuser> ge2x, so nvidia-settings doesnt list the correct resolution?
<cre8torx> what happened to freshmeat
<ge2x> no, nothing does
<spo> well, as soon as i do apt-get remove nautilus   .... a bunch of gnome programs get listed as autoremovable programs
<ActionParsnip> _0travitu: you will need to upgrade to the next release up. you cant jump
<ActionParsnip> misterdo: its the ipv4 parameters
<ameed> Hello , is there a way to protect my pictures folder for example if i double click on the folder to be ased for a password to access it ?
<ryan__> im trying to connect to a shared samba printer. i can see the printer on my laptop, but it asks for authentication when i try to print a test page. which user and password is it expecting?
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip: i can't find 7.04 :( altenate cd
<mrgenericuser> ge2x, i dont know how to disable it, but a friend was able to direct x to use a EDID file on the computer instead to get his 1366x768 tv to work....
<spo> i think gnome relies heavily on nautilus
<ge2x> how do I do that?
<erUSUL> ameed: just make your user the only one allowed on the dir
<jonah1980> mrgenericuser: mine's a laptop, i just can't change the resolution. so it's the built in monitor, must be an unusual res
<_0travitu> !link 7.10 alternate cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaddi> Hi, I just upgraded from jaunty to karmic and now when I boot the new 31-kernel my screen remains completely blank, even if I boot into recovery mode. When I boot the old 28 kernel everything boots up fine. Is there a way to reinstall the new kernel, to see if that might fix the problem?
<erUSUL> !karmic | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<boss_mc> kaddi: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ameed> erUSUL: sometimes i leave my laptop on while am logged and i dont want someone to be able to see those pics any idea ?
<kaddi> sry yes, I actually should have known better than asking here
<owen1> how to install sudo in chroot?
<mrgenericuser> ge2x jonah1980, maybe this will help you get started, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018116
<ActionParsnip> spo: i dont use gnome so i wouldnt know. i use lxde
<Ben64> Karmic WILL break???
<erUSUL> ameed: block when you leave (and/or set autolock with 5 min inactivity or so)
<_0travitu> ActionParsnip:  found it thank you :)
<erUSUL> Ben64: is alpha not even beta
<Ben64> not a positive outlook :(
<MisterDo> ActionParsnip : thanks, here, the new interface : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1250460560.png
<ge2x> actually, nobody cares about his bug and by browsing the net I discovered, that quite a few people encounter this. it is just that nobody cares about that
<ge2x> there is no fix
<ameed> erUSUL: how to set autolock with 5 mins
<ActionParsnip> ben64: its not released for a long while so half of it isnt finished so it will break. you may get an update that fixes something and breaks other stuff
<ameed> ?
<jonah1980> mrgenericuser: that doesn't specify 1366x768 anywhere so not sure how it'd help
<ActionParsnip> ben64: its released so people can log bugs and create fixes
<Ben64> hm
<Lunis> Alright, so does anyone know right off how to force a window to use a specific class name upon opening? I want Maximus to maximize gnome-terminal by default, but I want to be able to set up a launcher that will cause gnome-terminal to use a class of, say, `no-max' to keep it from auto-maximizing.
<erUSUL> ameed: System>Preferences>screensaver
<kaddi> Ben64,  I'm updating my test-pc to karmic, I wouldn't run karmic on my normal system ;)
<MisterDo> ActionParsnip : i now, what i do ?
<Ben64> me neither
<erUSUL> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Ben64> unless i feel really bold, i'm sticking with LTS releases
<hausha> I need a tool, similar to wget, that can handle sftp. I need download a file using one command line
<Lunis> erUSUL: I'm not using metacity.
<Spee_der> Now I'm stuck on the boot screen....
<ameed> erUSUL: Thank you so much.
<erUSUL> ameed: no problem
<Spee_der> Karmic: Gets as far as Checking battery state and stp[s dead.
<ActionParsnip> ben64 as long as its officially released it fine
<ameed> erUSUL: One more thing please , how can i make sure that only my user can see those files ?
<mrgenericuser> jonah1980, that shows how to override an edid on the vc, now where to get the edid file from, i'm still looking, and you might google edid resolution and your laptop.....
<Ben64> gutsy was terrible
<Spee_der> I can get to another terminal, ALT-4 and login, but am lost as to how to kick start this.....
<Ben64> firefox locked the whole system
<ActionParsnip> karmic works fine here just took some work. i loved gutsy :)
<Ben64> no magic keys, no log, no kernel panic, just nothing
<jonah1980> mrgenericuser: is there no way to just simply put the resolution in manually?
<erUSUL> ameed: change the permissions of the folder and file within... right click on the folder icon Properties permission tabs... give rights only to the owner (yourself)
<Ben64> you can put resolutions in xorg.conf
<ameed> erUSUL: Thanks , got it now
<spo> doing apt-get remove nautilus makes an auto remove and removes so many pakcages including gnome-core..... however nautilus interfers with automount of gnome-volume-manager.... iw ould like to change the settings of nautilus
<jonah1980> Ben64: yeah, that's what i thought, just don't know where to put it, there doesn't seem to be much in my xorg file
<ActionParsnip> jonah1980: add modelines and driver settings to xorg.conf and it will be fine
<Lunis> Spee_der: you're using Karmic?
<erUSUL> ameed: there is a tick to appply changes to files and subdirectories
<ActionParsnip> lunis: i do
<Ben64> or use command line
<ameed> am using Dell Latitude Laptop and  latley my wireless card dosent work after i reboot Ubuntu 9.04 - am deactivating the driver and then activating then its working again.
<Ben64> chown -R [you] [directory]
<Lunis> ActionParsnip: well I mean to ask if his problem is in Karmic, and if so, forward him to #unbutu+1 ;) but thanks!
<Ben64> sudo first...
<woods> i installed UNR, but when netbook-launcher starts, it is very laggy, what can i do?
<ameed> erUSUL: its good now thanks
<Lunis> erUSUL: yeah, devilspie isn't what I need as it can't be run one-shot
<coolkourt> hello, i added the third party links, i just cant find where to install the new eclipse, can anyone help?
<Lunis> erUSUL: an interesting app, however
<erUSUL> ameed: ok; no problem
<mrgenericuser> ge2x and jonah1980, here is another post describing an edid issue with monitor low resolution, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884211
<erUSUL> Lunis: i do not use it myself ... but yes ;)
<Spee_der> Lunis. Yes. Karmic....
<ameed> erUSUL: do you have any experince with wireless card issues on Ubuntu as well?
<Spee_der> Lunis. I did a apt-get update / apt-get upgrade and was working on trying to fix the nvidia for better reso;ution. On re-boot, it stops dead at the Checking battery state.
<erUSUL> ameed: a little bit
<Lunis> Spee_der: you'll need to ask in #ubuntu+1 as this is the release-only channel, and karmic is still alpha
<perlsyntax> Would a Portable External Hard Drive WD work with ubuntu 9.04?
<woods> what is the preffered window manager to run with Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ameed> erUSUL:  am using Dell Latitude Laptop and  latley my wireless card dosent work after i reboot Ubuntu 9.04 - am deactivating the driver and then activating then its working again.
<ActionParsnip> spee_der: add the resolutions in xorg.conf
<Spee_der> Lunis. Thank you very much. Cheers mate...
<Lunis> Spee_der: of course :)
<ActionParsnip> woods: i think it uses compiz (unfortunately)
<perlsyntax> Would that work with linux as a backup?
<Spee_der> ActionParsnip, I know. Thanks. But I am stuck at Checking battery state on boot.... Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<perlsyntax> Action, i was asking if this would work with ubuntu Portable External Hard Drive?
<apoleo12> I think my grub is messed up Please help!
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: i use a cron'd cp job to a firewire drive
<perlsyntax> so it should work then.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: sure, its just a partition like any other
<spo> nautilus is supposed to be installed, but i don't see it anywhere within the application and programs start menu
<erUSUL> !details | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<odder> hello people, got a nooby question. Is it possible to have two commands in one crontab line?
<perlsyntax> but it a usb port
<dfhgdfhg> why?I click on screen resolution to move my displays in relation to one another. All works. I do it again, exact same thing, it now asks for a password, and asks me to login and out again. Why.
<perlsyntax> cool
<coolkourt> I am trying to install eclipse 3.5, i followed the instructions for the ppa i am running NBR 9.04 how or where do i find out how to install the progra?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: as long as the partition mounted its fine
<dfhgdfhg> why
<unop> odder, sure.
<odder> unop: yeah, I guess I can use a ';'
<unop> odder, <cron>  command1; command2
<jonah1980> i'm getting really frustrated here as i always though that dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg let you choose your display options/resolution etc. but when i run it, for some weird reason it only asks me about keyboard, does anyone know how to get it to ask me for resolution???
<odder> unop: :-)
<dfhgdfhg> the first time I access the screen display, move my screens, all is ok, the second time, it asks for authorisation and asks me to logout/in why
<ActionParsnip> coolkourt: add the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list then install the package in synaptic or apt-get install after an apt-get update
<apoleo12> right on... well, right now, when Im not using liveCD... the computer will not boot past grub then it reboots itself again and again.... the last I see it says grub something something with a version number. does that sound klike grub has been damaged or soemthing?
<dfhgdfhg> why when I do the same action a second time do I get inconsistent behaviour
<spo> nautilus is just a file browser?   After you install wine then it is listed there,  but it is not listed in any other application start menu?
<erUSUL> !grub | apoleo12 reinstall grub following this
<ubottu> apoleo12 reinstall grub following this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> jonah1980: that was removed after gutsy
<dfhgdfhg> why is screen resolution keeping some state or getting into a broken state?
<ActionParsnip> spo: use alacarte and add it manually
<dfhgdfhg> System > Preferences > Screen Resolutions - once. Do the same thing again, different behaviour. Why
<mrgenericuser> jonah, did you check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884211 to see if it could help?
<jonah1980> ActionParsnip: what a pain, is there any command to get it back?
<Untouchab1e> hi all, I need some help
<ActionParsnip> jonah1980: not to my knowledge. i keep an xorg.conf in backup so i can restore settings ;)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | untouchab1e
<ubottu> untouchab1e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> jonah1980: drop the -phigh . that tells dpkg-reconfigure to figure out settings automatically... if you want full control do not pass any command line options
<sebsebseb> !details |   Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Untouchab1e> how can I somehow configure it so that when you boot up only the integrated GPU (9200m) is active. Would it be possible to somehow blacklist the 9400m card? I got a hybrid-sli setup in my Dell Studio XPS 13 laptop
<Untouchab1e> I did a: lspci | grep VGA
<thelostfaith> Anyone ever stream/dj?
<Untouchab1e> and got:
<Untouchab1e> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9200M GS (rev a1) 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9400M G (rev b1)
<Untouchab1e> so Ubuntu does indeed detect both cards and see them as two seperate cards
<Untouchab1e> I just need to somehow make Ubuntu NOT use the 9400m card
<Untouchab1e> ref: this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240841
<Untouchab1e> Anyone have any ideas?
<woods> what is the best window manager to combine with UNR?
<dfhgdfhg> when I right click in firefox, it does one of three things: show context menu, open in new tab, open in new window. All randomly on right click. How can I make it so it isn't randomly exhibiting behaviour from the same consistent user action?
<ActionParsnip> untouchab1e: disable it in bios
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: Cant..
<jonah1980> erUSUL: but i just did that and it resets my xorg.conf to have no resolution options and then when i start xserver the resolution is all stretched and wrong again...
<ActionParsnip> woods: none are best
<Untouchab1e> In Windows, the Nvidia drivers allows me to hotswap between using both and just the integrated chip..
<ActionParsnip> untouchabl1e: why not?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: There just isnt an option for it
<ActionParsnip> untouchab1e: oh one of those. ive seen a guy in here asking about those. i have no idea how they would be handles
<Untouchab1e> Wikipedia says: The current Linux implementation lacks the hot switching feature (dynamic GPU switching). This is limited by the available BIOS information in current systems
<sergiumihai> hey, i found an way to change the mac address of interface..
<sergiumihai> to edit the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Untouchab1e> this leads me to believe that it should be possible to at least set Linux to only use one of the cards somehow
<Untouchab1e> So no ideas then?
<woods> :/
<ActionParsnip> untouchab1e: you could blacklist the intel vga module
<GuidMorrow> what kind of CRAP OS is this?!? installed the AMD64 version of Ubuntu and now this CRAP happens! can't install package because other packages are being installed???
<woods> i need some suggestions, because UNR runs terribly slow
<Untouchab1e> Well, it isnt a intel chip, its a Geforce 9200m + 9400m.. but yeah, how could I blacklist the 9400m card?
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: just wait for the packages to finish installing
<woods> i unistalled compiz, turned emerald off
<addchild314> GuidMorrow, and trolling probably wont help the packages install faster
<lstarnes> !aptfix | GuidMorrow (if there actually isn't anything installing)
<ubottu> GuidMorrow (if there actually isn't anything installing): If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zefyx> does XML::Simple exist in aptitude?
<zefyx> i need to install XML::Simple & XML::DOM
<ActionParsnip> guildmorrow: cut the swears. you can only install one thing at a time. windows installer is the same so windows is also no good by your above statement
<lstarnes> zefyx: try libxml-simple-perl and libxml-dom-perl
<lstarnes> zefyx: you could also use cpan
<mrgenericuser> untouchable, is device 9200 set to screen 0 in xorg.conf?
<Untouchab1e> hold on, Il check
<ActionParsnip> guildmorrow: i'd also evaluate your attitude
<jonah1980> does anyone please know how to set a different resolution to the one ubuntu detects for you, my laptop looks terrible and i need 1366x768 please
<lstarnes> !fixres | jonah1980
<ubottu> jonah1980: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Untouchab1e> mrgenericuser: I just need to reboot, brb
<GuidMorrow> now I can't tell whether I did install the amd64 version
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: check uname -m
<ActionParsnip> jonah1980: set the res in xorg.conf. if you use nvidia then use nvidia-settings to flash out the  file then tweak
<Waffle> jonah1980, a quick thing you might try is go to System, Prefrences, Display
<GuidMorrow> lstarnes: it printed: x86-64
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: that is the amd64 version
<Waffle> I am dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista, and have a problem with Vista where I need it to be the boot manager for a little. Is there a way to change the MBR to the Vista partition instead of the Grub partition?
<ActionParsnip> jonah1980 if not find xorg.conf examples and copy bits until you get a nice display
<ActionParsnip> waffle: you will need to install the vista bootloader
<GuidMorrow> i'm not sure, what about the system performance? doesn't the CPU heat up more? and what about load?
<jonah1980> ActionParsnip: I've tried adding them in xorg.conf but when i restart x it's just back in the same res and no other are available in settings
<ActionParsnip> waffle for dual boot a linux based boot manager is advised as it can easily manager booting botb
<jonah1980> Waffle: tried that but it only shows the wrong res and no others, even if i put them in xorg
 * GuidMorrow . o O ?
<spo> is the ubuntu release the same as it was a year ago?  IE, no kernels have been updated or anything like that for jaunty?
<Untouchab1e> back
<Untouchab1e> I cant see any "device0" in the xorg.conf?
<Untouchab1e> ah, hold on
<Untouchab1e> found it
<Untouchab1e> Section "Device"
<Untouchab1e>     Identifier     "Device0"
<Untouchab1e>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Untouchab1e>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<Untouchab1e>     BoardName      "GeForce 9400M G"
<FloodBot1> Untouchab1e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonah1980> i just find it strange that you used to be able to put custom resolutions in to xorg but that functionality has no gone, so if it doesn't detect it right then you can't fix it
<Untouchab1e> oobs, sorry
<Dacvak> Hey, how do I mount my Ubuntu hard drive partition using a LiveCD?
<Untouchab1e> so yeah, device0 says "GeForce 9400M G"
<Waffle> ActionParsnip, I installed Vista first then Ubuntu, it works great. I have a problem with Vista and as far as I can tell the only way to fix it is by using Vistas boot manager. I'm not sure how Grub works but I thought it was something like this: MBR-Grub-Vista Boot Manger, and if i could change the MBR over to Vista just for a few minutes, then I could set it back to Grub and not have to worry about messing anything up.
<erUSUL> Dacvak: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount -t ext3 /dev/sdxx /mnt/ubuntu
<Dacvak> Thanks
<erUSUL> Dacvak: where sdxx is to be replaced with trhe correct one of course
<Dacvak> I'm not sure what that should actually be.
<Dacvak> How do I find that out?
<Untouchab1e> but lspci | grep VGA shows both cards
<Untouchab1e> so how to disable the 9400m card?
<sirninja> ok... So I have ubuntu installed via wubi. I was trying to use wine to run a game that was already installed in windows, so I symlinked the /host directory (which contains the C drive) to ~/.wine/drive_c. now windows will not boot even under safe mode. Is it possible that me symlinking that is what caused it? Also know that the last time I used windows before this, it bluescreened, so I'm trying to figure out what is causing this
<Ben64> why do you want to disable your video card?
<Untouchab1e> Ben64: Because I have a Dell Studio XPS 13 with a hybrid-SLI graphics solution with a GeForce 9200m + 9400m
<mrgenericuser> untouchable, try changing the settings for the 9400 to the 9200 using the pci bus id for it in lspci
<Ben64> ohh
<Untouchab1e> mrgenericuser: Ok... lets see..
<Untouchab1e> Ben64: and I want to disable the 9400m card cuz I dont need it in Linux..
<Ben64> i thought you saw 2 "cards" but one of them was just the video out
<Untouchab1e> mrgenericuser: So I just change 9400 to 9200 in xorg.conf?
<Ben64> the bus id, not just the name, name doesn't matter
<Dacvak> How do I figure out what this part is? "/etc/sdXX"?
<Untouchab1e> Device0 doesnt show any bus ID
<Ben64> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800] (rev a1)
<Dacvak> The XX's
<Ben64> so it'd be 01:00.0 for me
<Untouchab1e> just Identifier, Driver, VendorName, and BoardName
<Ben64> lspci should show it
<Untouchab1e> which value do I change?
<sirninja> ok... So I have ubuntu installed via wubi. I was trying to use wine to run a game that was already installed in windows, so I symlinked the /host directory (which contains the C drive) to ~/.wine/drive_c. now windows will not boot even under safe mode. Is it possible that me symlinking that is what caused it? Also know that the last time I used windows before this, it bluescreened, so I'm trying to figure out what is causing this
<Untouchab1e> lspci | grep VGA shows:
<Untouchab1e> Section "Device"
<Untouchab1e>     Identifier     "Device0"
<Untouchab1e>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Untouchab1e>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<Untouchab1e>     BoardName      "GeForce 9400M G"
<FloodBot1> Untouchab1e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Untouchab1e> arg, wrong..
<Ben64> le sigh
<Untouchab1e> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9200M GS (rev a1)
<Untouchab1e> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9400M G (rev b1)
<Ben64>         Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Ben64> add that after boardname, but change the busid to yours
<Untouchab1e> but where do I specify the BusID then?
<mrgenericuser> untouchable, yes but you shoud see some thing like   BusID  "PCI:3:0:0"  in that section, change to show BusID  "PCI:2:0:0" or add it.
<Untouchab1e> cant find the phrase "BusID" in the xorg.conf file at all
<Ben64> you can add it
<GuidMorrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrgenericuser> just add it into that Section "Device"
<Untouchab1e> so I just add a new line under "device0" and name it "busid"?
<GuidMorrow> why is this "downloading and installing driver" box stuck at 0%?!
<Ben64> Busid
<mrgenericuser> excactly as i showed it.... yes
<Ben64> sometimes case matters
<Dacvak> Hey, how can I mount my root partition? It should be: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu, but I got an error "only root can do that"
<Untouchab1e> Busid "PCI:2:0.0"
<mrgenericuser> yes
<Ben64> maybe change the . to :
<edoceo> When I boot my ubuntu install CD my screen goes blank after starting X - splash shows, then it dies.  How to force a specific resolution?
<Untouchab1e> you said BusID and Ben64 says Busid
<mrgenericuser> yah --  BusID  "PCI:2:0:0"
<Ben64> lspci shows mine as 01:00.0 but my xorg.conf shows it as 1:0:0
<Untouchab1e> BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
<mrgenericuser> yes
<olskolirc> color test
<Untouchab1e> ok, and I just put this under device0, right? I dont add a device1 section?
<mrgenericuser> that is correct captialization
<mrgenericuser> yes
<Kittykis> Dacvak, not entirely sure, but wouldn't you also need sudo in front of mount?
<Untouchab1e> ok..
<Untouchab1e> What can happen when I reboot now then? :P
<Kittykis> again, i'm a newb, but guessin
<Kittykis> g
<Dacvak> I had it there
<mrgenericuser> see what that does, if it breaks, just put # in front and restart to reset
<Kittykis> oh
<Untouchab1e> I mean, if things dont work
<sirninja> ok... So I have ubuntu installed via wubi. I was trying to use wine to run a game that was already installed in windows, so I symlinked the /host directory (which contains the C drive) to ~/.wine/drive_c. now windows will not boot even under safe mode. Is it possible that me symlinking that is what caused it? Also know that the last time I used windows before this, it bluescreened, so I'm trying to figure out what is causing this
<Untouchab1e> ah ok
<Dacvak> Kittykis: I'm on LiveCD and need to recover my backed up GRUB.
<Untouchab1e> I guess if things go haywire I can still access the terminal
<Kittykis> yeah i wouldn't know then, sorry
<chaplinskiy> hi all
<Untouchab1e> ok, xorg.conf file saved, rebooting now..
<toejam> hi ppl
<Untouchab1e> thanks for the help so far.. really appreciate it
<toejam> hello?
<toejam> wtf is this?
<GuidMorrow> oh great, the jockey backend just crashes!
<toejam> lol
<bazhang> toejam, watch the language
<GuidMorrow> how am I supposed to install nvidia with this kind of behavior
<toejam> wat i say??????
<bazhang> toejam, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<toejam> ohh no
<toejam> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................
<toejam> some ine say something
<bazhang> toejam, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<toejam> how
<DigitalKiwi> :/
<riccardo> hello, i need the proprietary drivers for nvidia
<riccardo> or my pc will be blocked
<bazhang> toejam, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DigitalKiwi> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<riccardo> fasttt
<DigitalKiwi> bah
<GuidMorrow> I can't open the "Hardware Drivers"!
<riccardo> hello, i need the proprietary drivers for nvidia bazhang
<Untouchab1e> riccardo: if you are using Ubuntu 9.04, just check System --> Admin --> hardware drivers
<bazhang> riccardo, go to hardware drivers in system administration
<riccardo> i kno
<riccardo> there's nothing
<riccardo> in 8.04 was simple
<Untouchab1e> Then download the drivers from nvidia directly then
<riccardo> packet?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what video card was this?
<Bodsda> Untouchab1e: no, you should be getting them from the repo, not nvidia
<riccardo> gts
<Untouchab1e> Bodsda: ah, ok
<Untouchab1e> forget I said it then :P
<Dr_Willis> a little more info then 'gts'
<bazhang> riccardo, please tell us the exact card
<Dr_Willis> it could be any one of 4 packages depending on the age of the card
#ubuntu 2010-08-16
<Quaxir> glassresistor, heh
<maco> Rabbitbunny: are you trying to configure a static ip?
<aeon-ltd> raven: you don't your router & isp assign your ips, unless you meant local
<maco> raven: ^
<maco> Rabbitbunny: sorry
<raven> marco right
<br4inp4in> ger channel?
<maco> raven: you're talking about your /internal/ ip, right?
<raven> maco right
<glassresistor> [thor]: nm its actually just byobu-conf
<maco> raven: /etc/network/interfaces is where you can setup a static ip
<maco> raven: there's a man page with the syntax;  man 5 interfaces
<maco> raven: would tell more, but ive never actually done static, so.... have to refer you to the manpage
<[thor]> glassresistor: nice.. i just recently found the joys of byobu hehe.. i spent 20mins or so figuring out what all the readouts were.. and trying to memorize their color combos..
<frostbite> /manual/windoews
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, trism, AArgh!  It was showing in System>Preferences>Appearances all along.  I just didn't recognize it from the thumbnail.
 * dsnyders hangs his head in shame.
<So_Confused> I have Ubuntu installed on a separate partition on my macbook. Is it odd that they BOTH show up in my routers dhcp client list even though I booted in Ubuntu?
<Quaxir> glassresistor, which one is right input method? "libstatnet" or "/proc/net/dev", both of them show network-card and some bandwith :S
<glassresistor> [thor]: spent some time making a pretty sweet purple color combo, b4 lucid came up still haven't updated my laptop
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. Which is the file i need to edit in order to open a shared folder in a windows pc? TIA!
<Jordan_U> So_Confused: Routers often cache DHCP leases, sometimes for days or weeks after the machine in question has disconnected.
<headkase314> cesc, you still there and making any headway?  I'm now home on my own machine! hooray! ;)
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: Places>Connec to serve or Places>Network>windows network
<glassresistor> Quaxir: i don't have libstatnet but i think it probably just polls that file so it doesn't matter
<adi11> ````````````
<So_Confused> Jordan_U: cool beans.... ty
<Quaxir> glassresistor, ookey.. I'll stick with "/proc/net/dev" thingy then
<Jordan_U> So_Confused: You're welcome.
<glassresistor> anythink a faster netbook 1.6atom with 2gigs can reasonbly handle medium sized postgres databases?
<glassresistor> anyone**
<adi11> hi all. when i try to play youtube video on totem it gives me this: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<adi11> anyone know what this is about?
<erUSUL> glassresistor: a netbook as DB server ???
<headkase314> adi11, is it a downloaded .flv file?
<cesc>  headkase314  no I just gave up for now... I switched off that pc which makes a lot of noise... and just woking on my ubuntu 10.04 right now. I'll continue tomorrow.
<glassresistor> erUSUL: not as a server, as a dev box
<adi11> its a youtube video trogh totem media player
<Jordan_U> adi11: Is there another user who recently was watching a youtube video? If you're grabbing the video from /tmp you may have grabbed another user's file.
<headkase314> cesc, good luck then.  I hope someone can help you soon!
<adi11> its not a downloaded file in pc
<nimbiotics> erUSUL: a few days ago i was instructed to modify a file so i could access this share, just cant rememeber which one it is, cause none of the other methods have worked for me
<glassresistor> erUSUL: so one user, i could have the db run on server at home but i don
<Jordan_U> adi11: You're using the youtube browsing plugin?
<glassresistor> 't wanna kill my offices bandwidth for data dumps and the like
<headkase314> adi11, you are trying to play a video directly from the youtube website?
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: maybe was /etc/fstab ? to mount a windows share on boot ?
<adi11> no
<cesc> headkase314,  I think is a matter of perseverance. Sooner or later I'll find the solution.
<nimbiotics> erUSUL: thats is, thatnks!
<opij> erUSUL, are you an op or staff for #ubuntu?
<adi11> totem media player has a plugin to play youtube video through totem
<erUSUL> opij: no
<headkase314> cesc, yes - it will probably be you come online sometime and by chance there will be someone who knows the exact method!  So, don't give up!
<adi11> its like streaming video from youtube with ttem
<raven> how to write a vbox vdi image to a real hdd?
<adi11> totem
<adi11> but it gives me thi: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<adi11> it used to work fine in other version of ubuntu
<adi11> im on lucid now
<cesc> headkase314, for sure. Here I always find people prone to help other people. Very helpful channel this one.
<erUSUL> raven: use quemu-imag to convert to raw image? then dd to final destination ( a partition ) ? sunno if it would work
<adi11> is it just me who have this?
<erUSUL> dunno*
<headkase314> adi11, youtube recently had a change in the web-pages that broke downloading programs.  Do you know if your totem received an update recently specifically for that issue?
<Jordan_U> adi11: It looks like a bug, youtube probably changed their URLs a bit recently breaking the plugin.
<headkase314> cesc, ;) :)
<Jordan_U> adi11: No, I just tried it and it's happening to me also (was working for me recently, in 10.04)
<adi11> so every body cant watch youtube video through totem? or its just me?
<adi11> is there a workaround
<Oer> shockwave flash 10.1 r82 works fine in Firefox
<erUSUL> adi11: i got the same error. Jordan_U is probably right
<Ashfire908> My server uses DHCP to get an IP but it's not taking it properly.
<adi11> i dont want to play youyube through FF cause the cpu goes crazy
<br4inp4in> i got a network problem, the network-manager wont find any network cards, and wicd wont start anymore, i tried to configure my PC with wlan, the connection is still over cable. any ideas?
<adi11> and my 2005 celeron d cant handle it
<adi11> :)
<adi11> totem was the solution
<swc|666> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> adi11: i think theere are ff extensions to open yt videos on local media player
<Quaxir> glassresistor, any good programs for some fancy statistics about server? connections (and start/end -points), maybe bandwith (which bwm-ng hangles though)?
<swc|666> lame http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/FrontPage?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=remove&titlesearch=Titles
<adi11> erusul: how is it called
<glassresistor> Quaxir: what do you want to know?
<opij> where do you file a bug report?
<Pici> opij: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> adi11: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/609855 It's fixed in the latest development version of totem apparently, but the fix hasn't been backported to Ubuntu's package yet.
<glassresistor> opij: whats your bug, look for duplicates first
<Quaxir> glassresistor, hm.. a bit googling made :D, is awstats any good?
<adi11> thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> adi11: You're welcome.
<adi11> :)
<anubis> how do i list installed packages? and how do i check which services are running?
<erUSUL> anubis: dpkg -l | grep ^i
<anubis> thanks :)
<anubis> wanna do some spring cleaning :P
<erUSUL> adi11: can not find right know ... download ( with unplug) and play later ?
<br4inp4in> anyone could help me with my network problem?
<adi11> ok thanks erusul. i will check it on FF addons :) thanks
<soreau> ! anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<br4inp4in> that is what i made, but no one answered yet
<evon> hello, is amount ram that "system reports" the same amount of ram that ubuntu will use to run the system? for example if it reports 6gb ram it will use all 6gb?
<rhonda_> i am running ubuntu, how do i load ubuntu on a memerot stick to load on my desktop...the cd rom is shot?
<evon> rhonda unetbootin
<evon> rhonda or use another ubuntu system to create a boot usb to install
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I'm using the internet now and many times the browser(Chrome) redirects to  directnicparking.com. Does someone know why or how is possible happen this?
<erUSUL> evon: yes
<evon> rhonda USB startup disk creator
<carlosgaldino> I was trying to go to twitter.com and this happened and also when I try some other pages
<usr13> Is the Belkin F5D7000 a fully supported Wireless NIC?
<Oer> carlosgaldino, are you on ubuntu ?
<carlosgaldino> Oer: yes
<evon> erusul. thanks. i was asking because my windows installation is not detecting it even though it's 64bit.  I wanted to make sure it was not a hardware problem. thanks again
<carlosgaldino> Oer: I'm using lucid
<anubis> erUSUL: any way of listin running services? like torrentdaemons etc?
<erUSUL> anubis: ps aux will list all running processes.
<cesc> I was using a little app to shutdown my ubuntu after some time ............ it's called GShutdown but it never worked. I usually go to bed listening to some podcasts and I used gshutdown to shutdown my pc after 2 hours for instance.... but the computer was always ON the following morning. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<anubis> ty
<erUSUL> anubis: "sudo service --status-all" may be more handy
<Jordan_U> carlosgaldino: According to their site they offer free DNS, so wherever you are connecting to the internet probably uses them for DNS.
<anubis> and then sudo kill service?
<Jordan_U> carlosgaldino: You can use openDNS instead.
<anubis> how do i view the entire list though, cuz it's bigger than my screen
<anubis> "buy a bigger tv"
<Pici> anubis: pipe it into less/more
<carlosgaldino> Jordan_U: I'll try using openDNS or maybe the Google's too
<anubis> what do you mean`?
<erUSUL> cesc: maybe using at is enough? sudo at "now +2 hours" <enter> shutdown -h now <crtl + D>
<headkase314> anubis, command | less
<gbally> I'm having a terrible time finding files downloaded by firefox.
<maco> gbally: they're not on your desktop?
<rony> hello,i m new in linux.
<gbally> nope
<anubis> ty
<gbally> .deb files, chrome
<maco> gbally: how about ~/Downloads ?
<headkase314> anubis, that is "command" | <- shift + the key above Enter then "less"
<swc|666> so how does one remove a service from upstart?
<Hexiboot> freash man
<amirite> hi
<Oer> gbally extra > downloads
<gbally> anyway of conducting a search similar to that on windows
<headkase314> anubis, use the arrow keys in less to scroll and the q key to quit
<anubis> headkase314: got that :P
<amirite> how do i search for a pkg with apt
<erUSUL> amirite: aptitude search string
<headkase314> anubis, ok covered it thorough though ;)
<cesc> erUSUL, should I type the hole sentence "sudo at "now +2 hours" <enter> shutdown -h now <crtl + D>" in terminal window that way?
<carlosgaldino> Jordan_U: can you tell me the google dns? i can't reach that page, every time i'm redirected to directnicparking.com
<anubis> ty ;)
<rony> which os is very best zorin or mint?
<headkase314> welcome ;)
<amirite> erUSUL: that doesn't show package versions
<erUSUL> cesc: no <enter> is press enter key at that point. <crtl + D> is a combo
<amirite> how do i search and know what package version is going to be installed
<erUSUL> !version | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Pici> rony: We only support Ubuntu here, if you'd like to discuss other OSes, I suggest ##linux
<cesc> erUSUL, oh ok
<k23> carlosgaldino, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Jordan_U> carlosgaldino: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<jay_> I need to create a file, and save it to a location where I need permission to do so- how do I do this?
<erUSUL> amirite: aptitude search --format "%p %V" string
<amirite> does installing with apt-get install automatically install dependences?
<Hexiboot> hi,some one tell me it's chinese Ubunter's irc,is,n it?
<headkase314> amirite, yes if available
<Oer> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<carlosgaldino> Jordan_U: k23 thanks. do you know if is  it possible to the router be infected by a virus?
<erUSUL> amirite: sorry  is --> aptitude search -F "%p %V" string
<Hexiboot> o ,thanks
<Jordan_U> carlosgaldino: It's possible but unlikely.
<Hexiboot> i just want to know it
<erUSUL> jay_: a text file? use « gksudo gedit /path/to/file »
<rony> how can i learn terminal command for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !cli > rony
<ubottu> rony, please see my private message
<carlosgaldino> Jordan_U: ok. I think it might be this.
<Hexiboot> !cli > rony
<ubottu> rony, please see my private message
<opij> can anyone help me with my lubuntu system
<anubis> !cli > anubis
<ubottu> anubis, please see my private message
<erUSUL> opij: just ask ?
<k23> :)
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rhonda_> can i run UNetbootin in ubuntu....it seems to an exe. file?\
<jay_> erUSUL, that lets me edit an existing one only? I need to make a file from scratch and put it into a location
<rony> privet massage? explain
<gbally> its not in downloads
<gbally> its not in extra downloads
<_Tinman_> hello all
<erUSUL> jay_: if the file does not exist it will be created the time you save it
<Hexiboot> use wine
<erUSUL> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 408-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 234 kB, installed size 700 kB
<rhonda_> i have never used wine before?\
<erUSUL> rhonda_: sudo aptitude install unetbootin
<_Tinman_> I'm on the ubuntu 10.04 live cd, can't mount smb shares from the terminal, but it works from the gui... any idea?!
<headkase314> rhonda_, use: System > Administration > Startup Disc Creator instead
<mast`> anyone knows a good tool to keep track of running/jogging times, distances and whatnot?
<headkase314> rhonda_, or what erUSUL said
<erUSUL> mast`: a spreadsheet ?
<_Tinman_> if something is mounted from the gui, is there an entry for it on the filesystem ?
<erUSUL> _Tinman_: ~/.gvfs/
<Hexiboot> xchat 已经是最新的版本了。
<maco> !cn | Hexiboot
<ubottu> Hexiboot: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !zh | Hexiboot
<_Tinman_> erUSUL,  thanks
<headkase314> _Tinman_, usually the mount points for them are in /media
<erUSUL> _Tinman_: no problem
<mast`> erUSUL, I guess. I was looking for something a bit more... complete though. Kinda like the nike running website. Not really important though, I was just curious
<Hexiboot> yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> When I install a random package such as "OpenArena" within Synaptic package manager all the dependencies are downloaded and installed as normal. However when I try to select the games main package within APTonCD in order to make a reporisitory CD of it, it doesnt select all the dependencies. I have made sure that "auto-select dependencies" is enabled. Does this mean that APTonCD has a bug or some other problem?
<Guest83340> Am I able to update/change from ubuntu 10.04 to mythbuntu 10.04 without doing a fresh install?
<erUSUL> Guest83340: install the mythbuntu metapackages
<erUSUL> !find mythbuntu
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-mythbuntu, mythbuntu-common, mythbuntu-control-centre, mythbuntu-default-settings, mythbuntu-diskless-client (and 10 others)
<R3cur51v3> I'm trying to use apt-get over a SSH using the SOCKS proxy option. I already have the SOCKS proxy working (I'm using it right now in my web browser). I'm using tsocks to get apt-get to recognize the proxy. I think tsocks is configured properly, and I have nothing but nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf, but I'm still getting a name resolution error. What could I be missing?
<headkase314> !info mythbuntu-desktop
<ubottu> mythbuntu-desktop (source: mythbuntu-meta): The Mythbuntu standalone system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.59 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<cesc> erUSUL, pressing ctrl+D when in terminal inside at doesn't get out of that window
<headkase314> Guest83340, mythbuntu-desktop is the metapackage to install.
<rhonda_> i can not unmount my usb to format, says it busy?
<Guest83340> ok i am new to *nix so i am a little unsure what to do..so i can just apt-get the metapackage?
<erUSUL> cesc: but you get back to the shell promt; right?
<headkase314> Guest83340, sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> Guest83340: yes. or use synaptic
<Guest83340> ok thank you i am going to try that now
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<headkase314> does mythbuntu use a different desktop manager that needs to be chosen in the gdm session manager?
<cesc> erUSUL, No.. I'm in at> shutdown -h now
<cesc>  then I press ctrl+D and it doesn't go back to shell promt.
<Muelli> cesc: FWIW: Next time, go with sudo shutdown -h 120 ;-)
<R3cur51v3> I'm trying to use apt-get over a SSH using the SOCKS proxy option. I already have the SOCKS proxy working (I'm using it right now in my web browser). I'm using tsocks to get apt-get to recognize the proxy. I think tsocks is configured properly, and I have nothing but nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf, but I'm still getting a name resolution error. What could I be missing?
<kosiini> so what's the choice for burning CDs after Brasero? I can't seem to select the speed in Brasero and I wasted a CD because of that
<erUSUL> cesc: sorry press enter. and do crtl + d on an empty line
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  last i used it. there was a specific mythbuntu (mythtv) session. but in theory you can just run Mythtv from any session/window manager and it should work
<erUSUL> cesc: you can put several commands in at
<rhonda_> <i am trying to format usb stick...it says its busy...how do i format?
<Muelli> rhonda_: unmount it first.
<headkase314> Guest83340, see Dr_Willis above
<erUSUL> rhonda_: umount it ?
<cesc> erUSUL, thanks
<queuetip_> i installed a lamp server just using apt-get install lamp-server, but i need to reconfigure php to have cURL, how can i do that without having to download the php source and recompile?
<rhonda_> how , it wont let me
<rhonda_> says its busy?
<Pici> queuetip_: install the php5-curl package.
<maco> rhonda_: right click, safely eject
<Muelli> rhonda_: sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1 or whatever your pendrive is
<queuetip_> pici: thanks
<erUSUL> rhonda_: find out who/what is using it « sudo lsof /mount/point/ »
<Guest83340> downloading now
<cesc> erUSUL, being @ at> and pressing ctrl+D doesn't go to shell promt.
<rhonda_> i am so lost?
<gbally> How do i conduct a search like in windows?
<erUSUL> cesc: works here
<gbally> I need to find the folder mozilla firefox downloads to
<headkase314> gbally, Applications > Accessories > Search for files.
<Muelli> gbally: it's probable ~/Downloads or ~/Desktop
<cesc> erUSUL, bizarre then.
<erUSUL> aplications>accesories>search files
<Oer> locate <filename>
<gbally> not downloads nor desktop
<Muelli> well Oer. Thank only works if a) slocate is installed and b) updatedb ran.
<Muelli> gbally: press Ctrl+Y in firefox to bring the download widget up, then rightclick your download and "open folder".
<rhonda_> says the volume is busy
<Muelli> rhonda_: sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1 or whatever your pendrive is
<rhonda_> i cant unmount my usb stick
<gbally> nope, can't find anything
<gbally> rhonda, tried umount
<Muelli> gbally: press Ctrl+Y in firefox to bring the download widget up, then rightclick your download and "open folder".
<Muelli> rhonda_: sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1 or whatever your pendrive is
<headkase314> gbally, what are you trying to find?
<gbally> chrome .deb file downloaded by firefox
<toxew> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> rhonda_:  close any programs accessing teh usb thing.
<sacarlson> gbally: did you look in firefox preference>genererl>download
<zagabar> For some strange reason, mutt has changed the editor it uses for mails from nano to some strange "joes own editor". How can I revert it? I haven't consciously changed it to this.
<headkase314> gbally, see Muelli - does that work?
<erUSUL> gbally: run in terminal --> « find ~/ -name '*.deb' -print »
<gbally> it downloaded and I can't run it in the gui. I tried clicking in firefox open with gdebi but it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  it may be using what ever the EDITOR variable is set to
<erUSUL> zagabar: check your VISUAL or EDITOR env variables
<Ober7> gbally: < Muelli> gbally: press Ctrl+Y in firefox to bring the download widget up, then rightclick your download and "open folder".
<gbally> preferences - i stated desktop, but its not there
<zagabar> Dr_Willis, erUSUL: I just set the EDITOR variable to "vi".  No change.
<gbally> and ober7, i've done that. everytime i select open location, it asks with what file..instead of showing me the location
<erUSUL> zagabar: also the alternative for editor « sudo update-alternatives --config editor »
<headkase314> gbally, redownload it and take note of where it's going - try to put it in ~/Downloads
<rhonda_> says the file system is busy and wont erase
<headkase314> gbally, under Edit > Preferences in Firefox you can set the download location or make it ask you for every download.
<_Tinman_> I'm on the ubuntu 10.04 live cd, mounted a remote smb share and can access it from the current user - but can't access the share from root account... any idea?!
<glassresistor> im having an issue with the bootdisk mounting my swap on harddrive so i can't format it
<headkase314> gbally, just looked in firefox, the download settings are under the General tab
<glassresistor> wtf
<gbally> headkase, i've done that. i've selected desktop, but its not there.
<zagabar> erUSUL: Yeye, that solved it. Thanks. Any idea on how it could have magically changed to joe?
<rhonda_> Kingston DT 101 II: PENDRIVE    is what its cALLED
<erUSUL> zagabar: during joe installation i guess. it may have precedence over vi and nano
<charmer> good evening all
<headkase314> gbally, do you have your desktop icons hidden?  If so they won't show although it will still be in Places > Desktop
<zagabar> erUSUL: I don't ever recall installing joe.
<_Tinman_> the reason I need access from root, is because I try to clone the hdd to the remote share, i.e., dd if=/dev/sda of=/remote/smb/share/clone.img
<gbally> well i see 3 files there, so it should not be hidden
<erUSUL> zagabar: well; someone did. i do not think is a requeriment of any other package
<_Tinman_> dd seems to need root to access /dev/sda
<maco> _Tinman_: makes sense
<gbally> why does it ask me what file i want to use when i select Open File Location in the firefox downloader
<headkase314> gbally, edit firefox preferences so it asks you where to download it then save to /home/yourUserName/Downloads and then when the download is complete go to Places > Downloads
<maco> _Tinman_: since itd be reading bits of files that belong to everybody
<_Tinman_> maci, indeed, the problem is that root can't access the remote smb share
<_Tinman_> maco*
<maco> _Tinman_: manually mount the remote share as root rather than using the normal user's gui way of mounting
<headkase314> gbally, if you are opening it it will be stored in /tmp and if you close firefox before installing in gdebi then gdebi will lose the file because firefox will clear its /tmp files on exit
<sacarlson> _Tinman_: on the same computer?
<glassresistor> anyone know how to umount swap or keep if from being mounted by the livecd?
<gbally> aaah headkase you may have a point
<aeon-ltd> glassresistor: swappoff -a
<headkase314> gbally, try again and post results ;)
<_Tinman_> sacarlson, yes
<charmer> good evening all
<Karen_m> using alacarte, how can I add a menu entry for "ssh -l karen domain.com" .   I added it like that, and it is not smart enough to pop up a gnome-terminal.   I tried "gnome-terminal ssh -l karen domain.com" and it doesn't pop up either :(
<glassresistor> aeon-ltd: on the boot command or in the shell?
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: gnome-terminal -e "ssh -l karen@domain.com"
<gbally> shall do
<aeon-ltd> glassresistor: in a terminal
<cesc> erUSUL,  maybe we have different keyboard layouts and CTRL+D works differently from each other... damn it.. now I don't know how to exit to shell promt.
<zagabar> erUSUL: That is really strange then... I am the only root and I have never heard of the joe editor before so I can't have installed it if it is not a requirement. :S
<aeon-ltd> glassresistor: you might need sudo
<erUSUL> cesc: crtl + c ?
<Karen_m> aeon-ltd, , thank you
<cesc> erUSUL, no it doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: your welcome
<erUSUL> cesc: crtl + d is universalyy EOF end of file in many unix commands
<glassresistor> aeon-ltd: thanks ill try it
<cesc> erUSUL, so I don't know what's going on here.
<Pici> cesc: make sure that you don't have caps-lock on.
<rhonda_> how do i go in terminal as root?
<erUSUL> cesc: neither do I...
<erUSUL> !rootshell | rhonda_
<ubottu> rhonda_: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<cesc> Pici, no caps-lock is off
<Pici> cesc: Did you use any quotes in your command? perhaps its a waiting for a close quote.
<cesc> Pici, no I did not use any quotes at all
<headkase314> gbally, you still here?
<cesc> erUSUL, Pici here http://paste.ubuntu.com/478582/ you can see what I typed so far....
<cesc> but I'm unable to exit to shell promt
<prince_jammys> ctrl-d
<cesc> it doesn't work for me prince_jammys
<headkase314> cesc, don't you want to say "sudo shutdown at now +2..."
<erUSUL> cesc: are you using screen or some other software that could capture the keys ?
<_Tinman_> thanks all! problem solved :-)
<_Tinman_> night
<cesc> erUSUL, no that i'm aware of.
<blade> Hi dont know if any one help i have been using aircrack for a while now with an alfa but im trying to get my built in wirless card to work does any one know a page i can goto ive look every were and nothing seems to work i have a atheros 5007eg
<Dr_Willis> blade:  the aircrack homepage/forums perhaps?
<cesc> headkase314, sudo shutdown at now +2 hours would work as well?
<Dr_Willis> I though aircrack only worked with specicic chipsets also.
<blade> Dr_Willis, tryed but no joy
<headkase314> cesc, I think that is what you are trying to do.. Can someone else confirm too?
<hiku> cesc: why not use cron to have your system shutdown in 2hrs? or schedule it with the shutdown command? man shutdown
<headkase314> cesc, in a console try "man shutdown" and that will tell you all about it's options.  Quit "man" with the q key and use arrow keys to scroll text.
<cesc> hiku, cron is an app?
<hiku> cesc: cron is similar to windows at command
<Pici> cesc: the shutdown command itself probably does exactly what you need.
<hiku> cesc: man crontab
<headkase314> cesc, "man" is the (man)ual command, works for practically all programs.
<gbally> headkase, no change
<cesc> thanks guys.
<gbally> should i reinstall gdebi
<headkase314> gbally, edit firefox preferences so it asks you where to download it then save to /home/yourUserName/Downloads and then when the download is complete go to Places > Downloads
<headkase314> gbally, once you go to where you downloaded it you can double-click it and gdebi will come up then you can install Chrome.
<hiku> cesc: your welcome
<headkase314> gbally, firefox download preferences are Edit > Preferences, General tab.
<Guest5319> i appreciate this is a very lame questiom but i could really use someones help. Anyone using the rotating screensaver in lucid 10.04 64bit and can they show how
<queuetip_> exit
<es> Hello, how can I remove a package without making apt to remove also the package that depends on it?
<Guest5319> rotating cube i mean screensaver
<Guest5319> i want to use it or presentation screen
<glassresistor> thanks you swapoff
<sacarlson> es: as far as I know that is the default, when you apt-get remove somepackage,  the libs installed and other things still stay.
<Ober7> es try dpkg -r package
<jlw> Hi, I'm having a problem with grub2. When I try to boot into Windows 7 via Grub2, it tells me "error: no such partition." fdesk -l tells me my Windows partition is on /dev/sda1 and that's what Grub2 is pointing to, so I'm at a loss.
<es> sacarlson: nope it pretends to remove it
<jlw> fdisk, that is.
<sacarlson> es: wait no I'm wrong
<n-iCe> Anyone using chrome here?
<headkase314> n-iCe, I have it installed but recently went back to firefox
<sacarlson> es: I didn't get it.  no not sure you want to do that?  it would break stuf
<sentry> mencoder stop working and I need help
<Guest5319> im using chrome love it
<n-iCe> headkase314: why? had problems? the thing is I cannot select a chrome window to show always in active.
<Ober7> chromium here
<es> sacarlson: i know but i'm in those special circumstances
<Guest5319> its how you can break tabs out and put them back in great feature
<n-iCe> And flash crashes sometimes
<Ober7> es: try dpkg -r package
<headkase314> n-iCe, I'm not sure I understand you - can you rephrase that differently?
<Guest5319> sorry im vhromium too
<es> Ober7: actually i was looking man for the purge option
<es> Ober7: of dpkg
<n-iCe> headkase314: right click, and select always on top, you know what I'm talking about?
<sacarlson> es: then just remove the files that were installed in the package off the disk I guess.
<Ober7> purge is only for comfiguration files, wont make a difference
<headkase314> n-iCe, ok that should not be a Chrome specific issue but rather a issue in your desktop manager.
<n-iCe> headkase314: I don't think.
<n-iCe> can you select it in chrome?
<es> Ober7: thanks it works anyway
<Guest5319> anyone rotating cube screensaver?
<Ober7> yw
<Guest5319> i need to get it to work
<Guest5319> anything that rotates the cube automatically
<headkase314> n-iCe, hold on I think I have to switch to gtk window borders...
<n-iCe> solved it.
<sentry> need help with mencoder\
<n-iCe> headkase314: why did you back to firefox?
<headkase314> n-iCe, solved?
<n-iCe> yeah, the windows as it does not allow to use the option, clicking on the bar window does.
<headkase314> n-iCe, because I'm using the beta version of Chrome and sometimes it doesn't update the screen fully.  I switch back and forth - right now with firefox..
<headkase314> n-iCe, solved?
<n-iCe> headkase314: yes
<headkase314> n-iCe, ok awesome +1 for you! ;)
<richard> hey guys anyone here using ultimate ubuntu
<tennessean> yes... 2.6
<bazhang> richard, not supported here
<Guest37377> I just installed 2.8
<bazhang> !ultimate > Guest37377
<ubottu> Guest37377, please see my private message
<Guest37377> liking it thus far
<headkase314> !ultimate | Guest37377
<ubottu> Guest37377: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<n-iCe> ultimate ubuntu? never heard about it.
<amel> hi
<headkase314> n-iCe, neither have I but I know the ! command for it ;)
<Guest37377> its a nice distro it looks
<Guest5319> can you rotate the compiz cube automatically in ultimate ubuntu?
<Guest37377> I have not yet tested it
<bazhang> Guest37377, its unsupported and offtopic here
<glassresistor> ultimate ubuntu?
<tennessean> Ubuntu Ultimate is not supported whatsoever, cannot update
<tennessean> it just looks pretty, ut don't try to update it
<sentry> I need help with mencoder, i had it working and now it does not work
<tennessean> that would be like being stuck on Breezy Badger
<sentry> does anyone know of mencoder
<Guest5319> if your gfx are working great why upgrade
<headkase314> sentry, what, if any, error message are you getting?
<glassresistor> what would be the fastest cp command?
<tennessean> sentry:   devede is the program that mencoder uses
<bazhang> sentry, yes. ask a more detailed question
<mbostwick> hello, my gf is running ubuntu(she is in anther state), and I am trying to make her wireless work in kde, the network manager is not working properly with ubuntu network manger. I am looking to set up her wireless to work(I am connected through a reverse ssh tunnel on the Ethernet through gnomes network manager), dose anyone have any advice on how to get her wireless up and running and continue to run ?
<glassresistor> or other recursive hidden file copy term command
<sentry> it keeps telling me that it was interrupted by user
<kyentei> mbostwick: How about the application wicd?
<mbostwick> (continue to run I meant to say persistently run, so that if she restarts it will still works )
<sentry> or sometimes it will say it was a faulty disc
<tennessean> DVD+R's are awful.... use DVD-R's for best for burning in Ubuntu
<headkase314> sentry, if you are re-encoding .vob DVD files you should always copy them to the hard drive first for reliability.
<mbostwick> kyentei: do you know if gnomes network manager will use wicd for the backend ?
<headkase314> !dvdrip
<kyentei> mbostwick: No, they'll probably replace eachother.
<headkase314> !dvd::rip
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> I am having trouble connecting to shared folders over wifi
<sentry> acidrip
<headkase314> sentry, anyway Ubotto doesn't know about it but there is a program called dvd::rip in the repositories that always works well for me
<headkase314> !pm | sentry
<ubottu> sentry: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sentry> i tried dvd::rip , no success
<arquebus> anyone know how I get the close/minimize buttons on the left side of the window back to the right side in Lucid?
<headkase314> sentry, always best to stay public chat in case someone gives you a bad command.
<bazhang> !controls
<Pici> headkase314: you need to use !info if you want information about a specific package, !commands only work if we've added them specifically.
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<arquebus> k, thx baz
<bazhang> arquebus, ^^
<headkase314> !info dvd::rip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.11-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1356 kB, installed size 2992 kB
<headkase314> Pici, thank you!  Brain fade...
<headkase314> sentry, do you have libdvdcss2 installed from medibuntu?  You will need that for encrypted DVD's?
<blackMatrix> hi all. this seems a bit stupid but do I really need antivirus and spywares for ubuntu ?
<sentry> have thtat installed
<sentry> that*
<bazhang> !virus > blackMatrix
<ubottu> blackMatrix, please see my private message
<sacarlson> zelrikriando: does the wifi work can you use the internet?  what are you using for file shareing samba?   maybe try use ssh instead.
<sentry> It was working fine and then BOOM it stop working properly
<Ober7> !virus > Ober7
<ubottu> Ober7, please see my private message
<zelrikriando> sacarlson: yes
<headkase314> sentry, so to confirm: you are attempting to convert DVD's into a computer-video format using mencoder?
<blackMatrix> thanks bazhang
<sentry> yes; rip to harddrive
<headkase314> sentry, right on.  My experience is dvd::rip in the repositories works good - you just need to make sure you have libdvdcss2.  Sorry, I can't really help with mencoder.  Perhaps someone else can join in?
<zelrikriando> sacarlson: not sure how to setup a ssh server
<sacarlson> zelrikriando: apt-get install ssh
<sentry> how do I uninstall or reinstall a program in terminal?
<headkase314> sentry, "sudo apt-get install <program>" or "sudo apt-get remove <program>"
<sentry> what is the propre command; i am still trying to be better at terminal
<Ober7> sentry: man apt-get
<sentry> alright let try remove
<bazhang> !manual | sentry please have a read
<ubottu> sentry please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sentry> I am still a noob, but i am trying
<coffeelord> Hello, does anyone use a Logitech M305 wireless mouse with Ubuntu? I am unable to get it working.
<headkase314> sentry, to instal dvd::rip -> "sudo apt-get install dvdrip"
<zelrikriando> sacarlson: how to set it up though
<Ober7> sentry: there is also Syanaptic package manager
<Visine> is there anyway for something that runs in the background that prints out what you're doing in the gui, and what it would look like in the terminal?
<isaia> hi
<Visine> like when I install somthing in software manager, it shows me what it's doing behind the scenes?
<sentry> I have dvd::rip
<sacarlson> zelrikriando: try places>connect to server>service type ssh
<headkase314> sentry, ok awesome!
<isaia> how can i add samba to a group and run it as a user ?
<sentry> i tried dvd::rip but i could never get a dvd to rip
<headkase314> sentry, I found that dvd::rip would copy the files to the hard drive fine then hang, closing it and restarting it then it would continue normally from there.  That was an older version however: I do not know if this still happens with Ubuntu 10.04's version.
<gbally> still around headkase?
<kyentei> People... what's this with dvd::rip? Why not simply just dd or cat /dev/sr0 to a file?
<headkase314> sentry, specifically it would hang on making the thumbnails so closing it and restarting you would then have the files on your hard drive and it could continue.
<gbally> i continue to re-download google-chrome .deb on firefox, and it continues to not show me the location
<headkase314> gbally, yup! how goes the battle?
<gbally> all i want to do is have it work.
<gbally> download chrome and run
<kyentei> gbally: then copy the download link, open a terminal and type in "wget LINK"
<gbally> yes, i know that possible, yet I want to have the GUI work
<headkase314> gbally, can you go to Tools > Downloads in firefox and open the location from there?
<gbally> the location i have stated in the firefox preferences is desktop. desktop is blank.
<gbally> other files are visible on desktop
<gbally> just not any downloads
<zelrikriando> sacarlson: connect to what server?
<sacarlson> the one you want to connect to
<zelrikriando> ...
<headkase314> gbally, is there a single period (.) before the file name? If so it will be hidden but it really shouldn't be that - I'm grasping at straws here..
<kyentei> gbally: Open your desktop in nautilus then. You could be hiding your icons.
<zelrikriando> that s ok, something is working now
<gbally> if I go to tools and downloads, i can have the file run from there, yet when i choose gdebi as the opener - nothing happens.
<sacarlson> zelrikriando: do you know the ip address of the computer you want to connect?   maybe look at this it's old but almost the same http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/114
<sentry> what is command for updating a file
<headkase314> gbally, give me a second with google
<gbally> if I select open containing folder, it too brings up the OPEN with option, which is odd.
<sentry> nvermind
<sentry> nevermind*
<gbally> i really want to know where the files are downloading to , i tried "Locate google-chrome" but it returns with nothing.
<headkase314> gbally, you should be downloading the .deb file and are you downloading the correct architecture?  Are you 32 or 64-bit and are you choosing the matching .deb file?
<gbally> i'm on 32. architecture is right, and that should not be an issue in terms of finding the file or selecting open location in the download bar
<headkase314> gbally, if you are 32-bit and downloading the 64-bit file gdebi may be failing silently when trying to open the file or vice-versa if you are 64-bit and opening a 32-bit file?
<Ober7> gbally: try locate debfilename.deb
<sentry> what is gwibber?
<headkase314> gbally, choosing open with gdebi should work as long as you don't close firefox before installing it in gdebi.  I'm at a loss to why gdebi is not handling the file.
<Daekdroom> sentry, a small program that handles social networks like twitter, facebook
<sentry> what do it have to do with mencoder?
<gbally> nothing.
<gbally> can't find the file
<gbally> locate returns nothing
<headkase314> gbally, have you tried to save the file to somewhere other than "desktop"?
<isaia> is there a posibility to make samba run as user : "www-data" for example, and if yes how do you do that ?
<mintypu> can any one help me to use terminal viewer client
<gbally> no I have not.
<jk_> gbally, try "sudo find / -name google* -print" and see if that does anything. "locate" uses an index that may not get rebuilt until tomorrow morning's cron.daily run.
<kyentei> gbally: Just use wget now.. please.
<gbally> but i believe the solution may lie in the fact that not even selecting open file location is working
<headkase314> gbally, try to save it to your "Downloads" folder then when downloaded go to Places > Downloads
<headkase314> kyentei, do you have a complete command line for wget?
<sacarlson> gbally: after you changed you firefox download directory you downloaded the file you wanted again?
<kyentei> headkase314: let me get you one with the .deb file of chrome included. THat's required, right?
<headkase314> kyentei, ;) hoping the effort could be distributed across multiple people! :p
<gbally> yes, i downloaded the file over 20 times now
<kyentei> headkase314: 64 or 32 bit?
<kyentei> headkase314: wget http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<gbally> Right now i'm using wget which is downloading now. I'm also going to attempt to download with the choice menu of where i want to save the file to.
<headkase314> kyentei, 32 bit yup that's the line!  Thank you very much!
<gbally> in firefox
<headkase314> gbally, see kyentei's line just above
<sacarlson> gbally: maybe we should take a look at what you have set your download directory to by going to firefox >edit>preferences>general  and hit the keys alt print-screen-request
<gbally> i'll do that. oddly the find request worked.
<gbally> it saved to tmp.
<sacarlson> gbally: then send us that image so we can see where you are saving your files
<hiexpo> if install fluxbox in on my gnome desktop what will it change ?
<hiexpo> will it remove what i already have
<tonsofpcs> I'm having issues with opensshd...
<tonsofpcs> on connection attempt: debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<tonsofpcs> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<tonsofpcs> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<gbally> i took a prntscrn how do i get the file?
<tonsofpcs> this looks the same from localhost?
<gbally> sorry, sound retarded but i'm new to this system
<tonsofpcs> gbally: what do you mean by "took a prntscrn" ?
<sacarlson> gbally: I thought you already found the file so I guess we don't need it?  or are we still looking for it?  I thought you found it in /tmp
<deco> screen shot
<deco> tonsofpcs:
<gbally> i've also realized that, when i went back in to change the location, it wouldnt allow me to select Desktop as the download location.  I could only force it once I right clicked and selected show hidden files. Then i was able to reselect DeskTop as the download location
<gbally> you wanted a print screen correct, to take a look at my desktop?
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> gbally: you can upload it to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and then give the url
<sacarlson> gbally: I didn't want the desktop I wanted a shot of firefox on the preferences page but I think you got it already fixed up
<gbally> my question was after the print screen. does it autosave to a location, or how do i get ahold of the shot?
<headkase314> gbally, it'll save to your - wait for it - desktop ;)
<IdleOne> gbally: it should open up a window and ask where to save it
<m_a_r_k> anybody here know how to fix apt package version problems?
<jk_> gbally, it puts the image on your clipboard. you have to create a file and paste it in, or as ubottu said just paste it into the tinyurl area.
<sacarlson> gbally: well you you want to share it with us idleone has showed you the place to go to send it http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<headkase314> gbally, if the file exists in /tmp you can also go there using nautilus and double-click it there.
<n-iCe> isaia: ask here
<gbally> i have it copied to clipboard, now where would i get the file to send to imagebin
<jm2> my wireless worked fine, until we put in WPA.. Now I can't get to it. Do I need madwifi? I've tried Network Manger, and WICD and some command prompt. unsucessfuly
<Hollow`Point> Have anyone tried installing Sharp AR153e printer on their ubuntu?
<gbally> i've also realized that, when i went back in to change the location, it wouldnt allow me to select Desktop as the download location.  I could only force it once I right clicked and selected show hidden files. Then i was able to reselect DeskTop as the download location
<gbally> <gbally> you wanted a print screen correct, to take a look at my desktop?
<jm2> I have atheros ar5001 wireless card using ath5k
<sacarlson> gbally: we no longer need it you found the file.
<headkase314> !manual | gbally when you've got chrome installed fine then check this out too
<ubottu> gbally when you've got chrome installed fine then check this out too: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sacarlson> gbally: just open it with nautilus
<gbally> headkase. sorry, for the trouble, how do i run nautilous
<headkase314> gbally, go to: Places > Home
<IdleOne> gbally: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gbally> i dont have a places..
<mintypu> help with using terminal server client
<gbally> i'm on backtrack
<Hollow`Point> i have a problem installing a printer on my ubuntu 10.04
<gbally> 4
<IdleOne> gbally: type /join #backtrack-linux for support
<headkase314> gbally, then on the left pane choose "File System" then double-click /tmp then you will be in the location of google chrome, find the package and double-click it.
<IdleOne> we don't support backtrack here
<gbally> thanks headkase
<headkase314> gbally, you're welcome good luck! in #backtrack-linux!
<xanatos> hi every body
<Hollow`Point> i have a problem installing a printer on my ubuntu 10.04.
<IdleOne> !hi | xanatos
<ubottu> xanatos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gbally> in regards to why firefox is not allowing me to select desktop as the download location unless i select show hidden files first. any ideas?
<gbally> the channels empty...
<xanatos> so, any one know where I can find the xorg.conf, I searched under /etc/X11 but i have not any luck
<xanatos> hi IdleOne & ubottu
<Hollow`Point> xanatos, i have the same problem
<IdleOne> #backtrack-linux would know
<Barnabas> xanatos, on late versions of ubuntu there is no xorg.conf per default
<Barnabas> xanatos, Gnome configures your display
<xanatos> so how I can modify my display
<Barnabas> xanatos, what do you need to modify?
<robertzaccour> Can anyone recommend a cheap printer thats guaranteed to work in Ubuntu OOTB? I'm having trouble with my HP Deskjet D1660 and having to use windows 7 atm for my printer to work
<coz_> xanatos,  which video card do you have ?
<MitigationElf> Anyone know how to make my monitor work with Ubuntu? Just installed Ubuntu on my HP Touchsmart and the monitor does not work correctly
<xanatos> hommm, let me see
<coz_> robertzaccour,  any of the epson priters should work
<coz_> xanatos,  in a terminal  copy and paste     lspci | grep -i vga
<robertzaccour> coz_: every single one of them really?
<gbally> headkase, the channels empty and a few seconds after joining i was banned?
<robertzaccour> coz_: if thats the case i'll get on amazon and order one
<sacarlson> gbally: I'm not sure about why you can't use desktop but I would set the download path to /home/gbally/download   gbally=you_unix_account_name  the name you see in the top right of your screen
<IdleOne> gbally: that is because you are running irc as root
<test34> robertzaccour, http://www.linux-drivers.org/printer_scanner.html
<xanatos> let me see, because actually I'm in other laptop :P
<coz_> robertzaccour,  I have had no issues with most of the current epsons  from about 4 years ago til now
<coz_> robertzaccour,  hold on though let me find a link for priters and ubuntu
<IdleOne> gbally: there is a reason why on the backtrack site it says that it is NOT for beginners
<robertzaccour> coz_: which one do you use? if its cheap i'll order that one
<xanatos> I'll be back, change to the laptop problem
<gbally> i know, its not recommended to run on root
<robertzaccour> coz_: oh ok thanks
<IdleOne> gbally: not only is it not recommended but it gets you banned from the support channel you need to get into
<gbally> should i change the run setting for irc
<robertzaccour> I wanna hurry up and get win 7 off here lol hope i can return the hp one from wal mart
<gbally> or log out and log in as a new user
<coz_> robertzaccour,  epson stylus photo r200... its old but working well
<IdleOne> gbally: not running irc as root is a start.
<robertzaccour> coz_: oh ok great :) as long as its guaranteed, works, and efficient on ink :)
<coz_> robertzaccour,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersEpson
<gbally> one last question and i'll be out of your hairs.
<coz_> robertzaccour,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<sacarlson> gbally: logout and into the user of choice would be my pick
<gbally> how do i create a new user with admin rights
<gbally> how do i create a new user with admin rights
<jk_> robertzaccour, I just installed an Epson Stylus NX305 all-in-one, cost $50 at Office Depot, and everything worked right out of the box.
<test34> gbally, add him to the sudoers
<coz_> robertzaccour,   efficient on ink is another matter all together:)
<sacarlson> gbally: system>administration>user groups  create a new user and hit all the boxes
<coz_> robertzaccour,  hp lazer jets  work well also but of course they are much more expensive
<gbally> thanks
<gbally> apprecited
<headkase314> gbally, good luck!
<coz_> robertzaccour,   but check out those links I gave you
<gbally> honestly, appreciate your time
<MitigationElf> How do I make my integrated monitor on my HP Touchsmart work correctly?
<olskolirc> can someone say my name please?
<IdleOne> olskolirc:
<coz_> olskolirc,
<olskolirc> thanks
<headkase314> olskolirc, checking your colors? ;)
<olskolirc> yes headkase314 :-)
<robertzaccour> coz_: ok thanks
<olskolirc> im on lucid using nvidia 6100 on xchat and it won't let me use xchats transparent backgrounds any help?
<xanatos> hi I Back
<sacarlson> olskolirc: did you install the nvidia proprieatary drivers?
<olskolirc> just what was in the repository sacarlson
<robertzaccour> do kodak printers work OOTB?
<olskolirc> oh look theres adamx
<olskolirc> i haven't seen his text in ages
<headkase314> olskolirc, you went to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers for them?
<olskolirc> i used jockey-kde headkase314
<sacarlson> olskolirc: System>administration>hardware drivers
<olskolirc> ill look under system
<xanatos> well this is all my lspci
<xanatos> http://pastebin.com/PfaD4djX
<xanatos> it has the video and display info :P
<headkase314> olskolirc, ok that confirms proprietary drivers.
<coz_> xanatos,  ok you have an intel video chipset
<olskolirc> oh im on kubuntu
<xanatos> yes
<coz_> xanatos,  the driver should be already installed
<coz_> xanatos,   what is the issue  other than no xorg.conf?
<sacarlson> coz_ but does the default nvidea let you have transparant background?  maybe that's a compiz thing?
<robertzaccour> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware is this link pretty reliable?
<coz_> sacarlson,  sure with compositing on  either compiz or matacity's compositing
<coz_> sacarlson,  i would suggest compiz for that however
<coz_> sacarlson,  and I would suggest also the nvidia_current  driver
<xanatos> well the controller is already loaded, but when I tried to change the resolution is when I have problems, I have 1449x900 resolution actually,
<xanatos> I don't know if I can use a better resollution
<sacarlson> did you hear that olskolirc,  looks like you need compiz too for what you want
<coz_> xanatos,  ok  is the resolution you have now  comfortable to work within?
<xanatos> nop, I see all the windows too big
<robertzaccour> it seems the cheap ones are the ones to stay away from using Linux
<robertzaccour> printers i mean
<coz_> xanatos, I see
<headkase314> olskolirc, I don't know kubuntu very well but I think compositing is what you need, in kde is that kwin?
<headkase314> !kwin
<xanatos> :)
<olskolirc> yes headkase314 its kwin
<headkase314> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<coz_> xanatos,  ok I know too little about setting resolutions for intel  I would assume it is no different however I have been spoiled by nvidia  so I am sure someone here can help with that  , however... if not  go to the ##linux channel or  #ubuntu-x  channel
<xanatos> before I just modify the xorg.conf file :P
<olskolirc> compiz bores me
<olskolirc> i have compiz though
<headkase314> olskolirc, ok that's my limit for being able to help you.. ;)
<coz_> xanatos,  you can generate an xorg.conf still I believe
<olskolirc> i just took my desktop wallpaper and used that for my background now i just have to gimp it darker :-P
<xanatos> hooooooooooo
<Barnabas> coz_, you can
<olskolirc> thanks headkase314
<coz_> Barnabas,  i thought so
<xanatos> I'll try
<headkase314> olskolirc, you're welcome, good luck!
<coz_> Barnabas,   perhapts you can walk xanatos  through that procedure..yes?
<xanatos> coz_ so thanks a lot
<Barnabas> xanatos, what is the max resolution of the display you want to use ?
<Barnabas> thats the first
<xanatos> Barnabas well, I don't know if I can use more than 1440x900 actually
<Barnabas> whats the make of the laptop
<xanatos> it is a Dell Studio 17
<robertzaccour> hey yall this one here http://www.amazon.com/Deskjet-F340-All---One-Multifunction/dp/B000VCCXRK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1281921777&sr=1-1 is listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware so does that mean it works in Ubuntu?
<Alazare> anyone know how to run multiple graphic cards under ubuntu lucid? i have an oboard nvidia an a pci-e nvidia
<robertzaccour> looks like a great deal, just wanna know if my link source of compatibility is reliable or not. if anyone knows please let me know thanks
<coz_> Alazare,  ah  mmm... I have not attempted this  with multiple cards but let me check hold on
<Barnabas> xanatos, I think it is possible to go way way beyond that http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/notebooks/studio-1747/pd.aspx?refid=studio-1747&s=dhs&cs=19
<headkase314> Alazare, sometimes you BIOS will disable the onboard adapter if it detects a PCIe adapter, have you gone into your BIOS to see if settings related to that exist?
<Alazare> headkase314:  see i have it working under windows xp
<xanatos> Barnabas let me see
<headkase314> Alazare, ok that's a good first step!
<coz_> Alazare,   yes headkase314  is correct... generally if pcie card is installed it will default to that and turn off onboard nvidia
<Barnabas> xanatos, it was made with 3 displays and if yours is not a touch screen, it is one of the first two
<IdleOne> Robertf: HP's are very well supported in Linux
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: ^^^
<coz_> headkase314,  but I will listen in just in case :)
<robertzaccour> IdleOne: not the one i got
<headkase314> coz_, I just ruled out perhaps one thing - still open for anyone to proceed!
<Barnabas> xanatos, I think the standard is 1600x900
<xanatos> not, is not touch screen
<Alazare> coz_:  headkase314  if i enable the primary as the onboard in xp, i can also use the external long as my drivers installed under xp, now the problem underlinux is im using noveou driver because the linux nvidia driver newest 256 i belive and older dont display my movies properly in the nvidia version of xinerama, 1 big monitor
<coz_> robertzaccour,  did you chech those links I gave you for printers and ubuntu??
<wissem> can't boot Gparted :s
<wissem> any help plz
<coz_> Alazare,   you have dual monitors?
<Alazare> triple
<econdudeawesome> Hey all, got a question. I built minitube from source, and when I want to run it I type in ./build/target/minitube -- the problem is when I put the same command on a launcher on the desktop, I get an error. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<headkase314> Alazare, I'm not familiar with nvidia - but now as a base to start with someone else you know that the physical hardware for both are enabled.
<robertzaccour> hey coz_ this one here http://www.amazon.com/Deskjet-F340-All---One-Multifunction/dp/B000VCCXRK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1281921777&sr=1-1 is listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware so does that mean it works in Ubuntu? and yes i got the links but found a link that has a one thats listed in the link on amazon thats cheaper
<Jordan_U> wissem: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD? The GParted LiveCD is not supported here, but the Ubuntu liveCD is (and it contains GParted).
<coz_> Alazare,  ah ok you would have to change a setting in xorg.conf once the nvidia_current driver is installed  but the problem is that it will also maximize windows acroos all three monitors  however... let me check online for setting up 3 monitors
<Flannel> robertzaccour: HP printers should all work with Ubuntu just fine.
<Alazare> 1 hdmi 65inch dlp tv, 1080 1920, 1 720p 19inch 1280 x 720 and 1 4:3 19inch 1280x1024
<Oros> Hi :)
<robertzaccour> Flannel: mine doesn't
<wissem> yes Jordan_U , i have one
<robertzaccour> Flannel: mine is an HP Deskjet D1660
<hhassey> Is there any way to be able to issue the command poweroff on a terminal without having to use sudo?
<hhassey> I mean if I use the icon it will not ask for a password, but to me it is funnier to do it by command.
<wissem> how can i access the Gparted from ubuntu live cd?
<Jordan_U> wissem: System > Administration > GParted
<rww> Flannel: some of the newer ones have issues, actually. HP's overall quality has gone downhill over the last few years :(
<coz_> Alazare,  as far as I am aware you would have to use  xgl  to set this up ..unfortunately xgl is not longer developed or supported but I will continue to check
<Dr_Willis> Anyone with smore more Samba Insight then me. care to explain why sometimes when o connect to a machine. (via windows) it returns  me to a login/password dialog where it adds  SERVERNAME/willis   Instead of my user name of 'willis' ?   i never have figured that out
<rww> having said that, I have a D7460 that works awesomely over wifi
<Oros> quick question? :) is there any way to recover a system that have been phucked up by using the live cd or entering some of the folders from the system that is on the computer?
<econdudeawesome> wissem it may not be installed on the livecd, iirc. But you can install it if you have internet connection: sudo apt-get install gparted (sudo password will be blank)
<wissem> i have the 10.04 ubuntu live cd , am i going to find it Jordan_U ?
<Dr_Willis> Oros:  a live cd could of done ANYTHING.. so  theres no quick and easy way.
<coz_> Alazare,  did you check here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Dr_Willis> Oros:  to be safest - backup imporntant data, and reinstall.
<hhassey> Dr_Willis: I had the same problem, and discovered that the windows I was using was a versioin that only supported X amount of machines connected at the same time, after that I got the same message
<Flannel> Oros: just "entering" the directories from a liveCD shouldn't have done anything to the computer, so if that's all that was done, you've got something else going on
<econdudeawesome> Hey all, got a question. I built minitube from source, and when I want to run it I type in ./build/target/minitube -- the problem is when I put the same command on a launcher on the desktop, I get an error. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<wissem> well can i just install it here then ? econdudeawesome
<Oros> ok, i allready reinstalled 2 times today ^_^
<jm2> any one use WPA for wireless?
<hhassey> now we are fewer people on the office, and have never had it again!
<robertzaccour> coz_: that other link i found as you saw had one of those on amazon for real cheap. is that other link i fould a reliable one?
<olskolirc> Think IRC will have have audio/video chat like Paltalk?
<econdudeawesome> jm2: yes
<wissem> yes jm2
<econdudeawesome> olskolirc: probably not. Try finch/pidgin
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: Are you using the full path in the launcher?
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: I think so. hmm, that's actually a really good idea--let me check
<olskolirc> thanks econdudeawesome
<coz_> robertzaccour,  it should be yes... as i said I know epson is supported for the most part and nearly all of hp   gateway probably not much
<Alazare> coz_: nVidia TwinView (two outputs on one card, a single desktop split across two monitors. 3d/video stuff works seamlessly across both).
<jm2> my atheros 5001 worked until we put in WPA.. I've tried several things and can't get it connect.
<Oros> no i'm running backtrack4 and i wanted to make changes to the drivers to the network card. and then i screwed up, it won't even boot up :p
<coz_> Alazare,  right that I have here
<linux-dj> hi guys thanks for the awesome 10.04 i can finnally leave windows for good
<rww> Oros: Backtrack4 isn't supported here. Try #backtrack-linux.
<coz_> Alazare,   I have not ever tried ...nor do I have the equipment at hand for dual or more video cards... I have seen up to eight  and even 20 or more montirs with ati  and  6 monitors with nvidia
<Oros> ok, kewl. didn't find anywhere else to turn but now i know. thx :)
<opij> rww, is lubuntu supported?
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: worked like a charm. I'll be glad when I move beyond asking such newb questions :-D
<coz_> Alazare,  howevr the mulitple monitors with nvidia all used xgl
<econdudeawesome> opij: no, but a lot of us run it
<Oros> It sais that i'm banned from there but i haven't been there before, weird :S
<rww> opij: no idea, I haven't looked into it
<coz_> Oros,  from which channel?
<linux-dj> has ubuntu got a package yet to make me coffee in the morning
<Oros> well, on the bright side. i got ubuntu too ;)
<linux-dj> lol
<Oros> the backtrack channel
<hhassey> Is there any way to be able to issue the command poweroff on a terminal without having to use sudo?o
<hhassey> Nobody???
<opij> rww, it seems everyone either doesnt know or a the few people that do know say it is supported
<olskolirc> Oros i got that on Efnet last night from room to room and never been there
<coz_> hhassey,  mmm probably not   but sudo init 0 will power down  and init 6  a restart
<opij> !aisleriot
<Oros> hhassey.. halt?
<hhassey> I wil try halt...
<Oros> it will shut it down i think
<hipitihop> hhassey, you'll find repeating questions doesn't get you very far. The reason people don't answer is not because they are ignoring you but simply don't know the answer to your question
<hhassey> bus as a general question is there a way to define which commands need sudo and what others do not???
<econdudeawesome> opij: you can try #lubuntu
<coz_> hhassey,  also if that happens  and no one is answering you could try a channel like ##linux
<jm2> hhassey - modify the /etc/sudoers file for the user
<Oros> what does sudo? is it like admin rights?
<Oros> or installing?
<Jordan_U> Oros: Likely someone using the same nick as you are currently using, or your ip, was trolling in that channel. Or maybe you're not actually banned but it just requires you to be registered with nickserv.
<Flannel> opij: Supported by whom?
<opij> Flannel, supported in this channel
<Oros> ok, i'll change username and try again
<robertzaccour> wait a sec
<linux-dj> why dosent sudo make me coffee work
<Oros> don't know how to change ip, forgot =/
<hhassey> I will take a look at that file
<coz_> Alazare,  you probably have seen this   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA  and the web page   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161
<Flannel> opij: It is.  However you're more likely to find better LXDE (and the assorted other things) support in #lubuntu
<robertzaccour> i found a link where a user said his hp deskjet d1660 works well in pclinuxos 2010 but not in ubuntu. can this be true?
<Flannel> opij: Just due to the window manager differences (the same thing goes for kde and #kubuntu)
<linux-dj> maybe its sudo apg-get coffee
<sacarlson> Oros: ifconfig ethx 192.168.2.111
<opij> Flannel, can i ask you a quick question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> opij: Always
<Oros> ok, thx sacarlson :)
<catatafish> do any ubuntuforums mods hang out on irc?
<zcat[1]> linux-dj, sudo make me a sandwich http://xkcd.com/149/
<coz_> Alazare,  also ...even though this is ati and not practical you might want to look at this video    http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzUyNQ
<Jordan_U> linux-dj: sudo only helps with *local* permissions issues, it can't help you if you need to controll a remote person/machine. Unfortunately your local machine appears to be too lazy to make coffe on its own :)
<Alazare> hmmm
<Alazare> ill have to take a further look into this another time
<yyanzq> ls
<yyanzq> hi
<robertzaccour> i found a link where a user said his hp deskjet d1660 works well in pclinuxos 2010 but not in ubuntu. can this be true?
<yyanzq> dir
<yyanzq> yes
<yyanzq> ping
<rww> yyanzq: Something we can help you with?
<yyanzq> yes
<robertzaccour> yyanzq: yes to me??
<hipitihop> anyone familiar with checkinstall ? I have done 'sudo checkinstall' and 'sudo checkinstall make cd-sounds-install' and 'sudo checkinstall make cd-moh-install'. Does this create a single package with both options or am I creating a new package reconfigured only with latest option ?
<zcat[1]> robertzaccour, totally, support for various hardware differs widely by distro
<yyanzq> thanks
<coz_> ok its getting late for me ... I am probably off for the night unless I cannot sleep...be nice ..do well ./..night all :)
<yyanzq> exit
<linux-dj> anyway back to seriousness whats the ubuntu equivilent of a shortcut to a folder and how do i do it
<robertzaccour> zcat[1]: oh ok thanks i'll give pclinuxos a try then
<zcat[1]> eg none of my hardware works in gnewsense ;)
<hipitihop> linux-dj, see symlinks
<mast`> linux-dj, ln -s
<zcat[1]> usually it's just a matter of configuring something though.. if it can be made to work in pclos, getting it to work in any other distro should be possible too
<ring1> to create an encrypted usb drive with cryptsetup, do i need to create a partition on the usb-drive first?
<robertzaccour> If it works in this distro I won't have to buy another printer or keep using win 7 :)
<Barnabas> hipitihop, just do a checkinstall in the folder with the make / configure file
<Barnabas> the rest is automatic
<hhassey> ring1 have you seen Truecrypt?
<noobuntu> hi, how do I set a gdm theme?
<hipitihop> Barnabas, I have run the above as individual runs
<Barnabas> hipitihop, provided you have the compile prerequisites of cause, but the configure step should sort that out
<xangua> hhassey: in the new gdm version (incluided in ubuntu 9.10. 10.04), you can't
<zcat[1]> robertzaccour, try looking through synaptic, there's a bunch of packages for HP printers that aren't installed by default...
<Barnabas> hipitihop, checkinstall will make a deb pkg for you
<noobuntu> xangua: eh :/
<yeabean> Hello I ' m here !  anyone chat with me ?
<Barnabas> install that by double clicking it when the compile is done
<ring1> hhassey, i've seen and used it, yes. but i want to use luks this time
<robertzaccour> zcat[1]: i know none of them worked in Ubuntu, thats why I'm using win 7 right now. hopefully pclinuxos2010 will be fine, installing it now :)
<randomseed> linux-dj, if you left click in nautilus on the folder you want to link to it gibes you the option Make Link
<keith> I'm planning on installing Xubuntu 10.04 on an older Gateway E-3400. I increased the RAM to 512MB and it still has the 20GB hard drive. Is this likely to work?
<randomseed> gibs/gives
<hhassey> keith, yes it should work
<headkase314> keith, that should meet the minimums fine
<hipitihop> Barnabas, yes .. but what is it doing when I run it again with the extra parameters ... it seems to do the right thing and even download additional tar.gz stuff, so I am assuming it creates a new package each time
<keith> thanks
<hhassey> I had ubuntu 9.04 on 512 MB
<Barnabas> hipitihop, it should prompt you for a package name and description ?
<Barnabas> it does here
<allguru> is there a software for ubuntu, that help tomake livestream with my videocam in my website?
<hipitihop> Barnabas, yes it does that. I think I am not explaining myself well, let me try again
<hipitihop> Barnabas, I ran teh first time with 'sudo checkinstall' and it went through its motions and finished saying I can remove the package anytime via 'dpkg -r xxxx' ...
<Barnabas> hipitihop, thats should be ok then? You should be able to find that pkg in synaptic
<pwp> helloHello
<hipitihop> Barnabas, .. but then reading further install docs, which said you should also consider 'make cd-moh-install', so I ran checkinstall again this time with 'sudo checinstall make cd-moh-install'
<bathacid> anyone here know any mmo's kinda like guild wars and wow that run natively on linux no wine emulation?
<Barnabas> hipitihop, try to check synaptic and see if the pkg is installed - then check info to see what files it installed
<hipitihop> Barnabas, second run also went through similar motions, this time downloading additonal tar.gz files and completed the same way...
<xangua> bathacid: try http://www.playdeb.net/ & http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<pil> hello - I have a problem with my Lucid ubuntu - whenever I work with openoffice or abiword which is like openoffice for writing pdfs, everything locks up and it leads me to power down my gear and power it up again - I am even thinking about switch to fedora because of that . I dont know where to look in my ubuntu for what causes the problem... I bought a new samsung with nvidia graphic card just for ubuntu but the problem driving me crazy - it is like windows fr
<pil> eezing... what should I do? :(
<opij> if i follow the instructions on this page http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde is there any chance i could lose personal settings or files like firefox plugins, bookmarks, irssi scripts, documents or anything else?
<hipitihop> Barnabas, so what I'm not sure of if I run again with further make parameters, like 'sudo checkinstall make cd-sounds-install' does the latest get added to the previous, or do I somehow have to specify both lots of make arguments
<Barnabas> hipitihop, if there is a configure step you should never have to in any build, since that step analyze your system and configure accordingly
<linux-dj> hey guys am i just crazy or does it seem like with the launch of ubuntu one music service and with ubuntu being so user freindly now that they might be getting ready to go public with this and market towards the average user
<Barnabas> if a prerequisite is missing the configure step should fail
<hipitihop> Barnabas, yes there is a configure step, but these look like additional options, let me find actual instructions to see what you make of them
<bathacid> xangua: i went to that site and found a game when i tried to download it says that there was no package for it do i need to add something to the third party list or what?
<pil> I guess everyone is busy :(
<xangua> bathacid: i mean go on those sites and search like games
<bathacid> yea i found a game that i liked
<bathacid> but it wont let me install because the package isnt found
<pil> please someone read my question above * I dont wanna spam it.. I really need help... please...
<xangua> aan playbed¿ you need to install the .deb file they provide you to add the repository bathacid
<xangua> playdeb*
<hiexpo> or playeb repos
<Jordan_U> bathacid: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/#how_to_install
<darthpenguin> hey guys. I'm looking for some help with syncing my android phone with rythmbox. anybody know how I can do that?
<pil> hello - I have a problem with my Lucid ubuntu - whenever I work with openoffice or abiword which is like openoffice for writing pdfs, everything locks up and it leads me to power down my gear and power it up again - I dont know where to look in my ubuntu for what causes the problem... I bought a new samsung laptop with nvidia graphic card just for ubuntu but the problem driving me crazy - it is like windows freezing... what should I do? :(
<bathacid> sick tyvm for the help with playdeb very easy to follow
<hipitihop> Barnabas, worked it out, I need to specify both in one run i.e. 'sudo checkinstall make cd-moh-install cd-sounds-install'
<pil> ok - never mind...:P
<Barnabas> hipitihop, super
<charley__> is there anyway to pass a usb device to a virtual machine using VirtualBox?
<pil> I NEED HELP!!!...Please Somone Help Me...
<jmad980> no
<jmad980> :)
<jmad980> !ask | pil
<ubottu> pil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jmad980> :P
<caoanroad4800> hey guys. my apt-check is eating up my CPU as nearly 100% each time since i start my ubuntu 10.04. any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> !helpme | pil
<ubottu> pil: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pil> ubottu:  hello - I have a problem with my Lucid ubuntu - whenever I work with openoffice or abiword which is like openoffice for writing pdfs, everything locks up and it leads me to power down my gear and power it up again - I dont know where to look in my ubuntu for what causes the problem... I bought a new samsung laptop with nvidia graphic card just for ubuntu but the problem driving me crazy - it is like windows freezing... what should I do? :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !repeat > pil
<ubottu> pil, please see my private message
<caoanroad4800> hey guys. my apt-check is eating up my CPU as nearly 100% each time since i start my ubuntu 10.04. any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> pil: First of all, you should always try to avoid actually pulling the plug.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | pil
<ubottu> pil: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pil> ok
<hipitihop> Barnabas, thanks for your time
<Barnabas> hipitihop, np
<Jordan_U> pil: How much RAM do you have? Does it freeze up immediately? Can you give a more detailed description of what happens?
<caoanroad4800> hey guys. my apt-check is eating up my CPU as nearly 100% each time since i start my ubuntu 10.04. any ideas ?  i use 2.6.32-23-generic kernel and gnome
<Murali> Running Windows 7 (Enterprise) on VMWare player in Lucid is bringing the system to a really slow crawl!  Can anyone throw some light on why this happening?  This is a Dell XPS - Core i7 with 4GB RAM (32-bit Lucid).  I have dedicated 1.5GB RAM for the VM. TIA.
<caoanroad4800> Murali, that's just what happens to my laptop each time i run win7. The only way to avoid it is not to run VMWare :)
<Murali> :) yup, but my company has given me the VMWare images... Cannot run this in VirtualBox..Can I?
<BiggFREE> The same here about VMWare on Windows 7. Avoid it !
<pil> Jordan_U: it happens often - first I thought it happens because of OpenOffice because whenever I work with openOffice, it freezes then I installed the Abiword which is like OpenOffice but the freezing thing happened again - I don't know it it is because Compiz because normally what I know of freezing things are because of graphical stuff-by the way I have 4 GB Ram - it is a damn powerful samsung laptop
<Barnabas> Murali, yes virtualbox is compatible with vmware images
<Barnabas> Murali, if you will se a performance improvement is more doubt full
<Murali> Ah.. Thx Barnabas, will try to run using VirtualBox... I assumed that Windows 7 might 'bark' at activation when I do this..
<Barnabas> Murali, It may
<allguru> is there a software for ubuntu, that help tomake livestream with my videocam in my website?
<Barnabas> Murali, but not more than wmware I think
<Murali> Barnabas, anyway worth a try.. Will report back...
<hipitihop> Murali, I actually used a vmware tool to rip an installed windows xp to a vm file, which I am now running under virtualbox as a vmdk
<allguru> i mean a webinar
<pil> Jordan_U: where should I look in in order to see what causes the freezing in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> pil: Does it freeze immediately and without any previous symptoms that you've noticed?
<Murali> hipitihop, which tool is that?
<pil> immediately
<_genuser_> hello people
<Jordan_U> pil: Do you have another computer?
<hipitihop> Murali, sorry too many moons ago, something from vmware I had to download
<caoanroad4800> Murali, i suggest u turn off gnome-do before openning vmware or virtualbox. it does speed up a little bit for virtual image
<pil> Jordan_U: yes my sis has a PC with windoze Xp why?
<Murali> caonanroad4880, thanks for the tip, will try that too
<Jordan_U> pil: You can try connecting via ssh, often it's just X (the GUI) that has crashed, and ssh will allow you to examine the situation while it's still crashed.
<caoanroad4800> hey guys. anybody has experience about apt-check or update-notifier's high CPU usage ?
<pil> Jordan_U: how can I connect with ssh? Just give me a link which explains it will do - I dont wanna bust your b*lls about it...
<Jordan_U> pil: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" to allow remote login via ssh, then use putty to actually log in via ssh from windows: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<thune3> caoanroad4800: other than turning it off or setting a longer check interval, i probably don't have a suggestion. But how long is CPU usage elevated?
<pil> Jordan_U: thanks alot - you are my savior
<pil> thanks so much
<Jordan_U> pil: You're welcome.
<cobelloy> hi how do I configure xserver in ubuntu/gnome?
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: What are you trying to configure specifically?
<caoanroad4800> thune3, i have to "sudo pkill apt-check" it every 10 min maybe. it auto restarts every time .... not it's eating my 98% cpu usage
<caoanroad4800> thune3, now the output of "sudo top" is  4724 simon     39  19 65040  25m 3704 R   96  0.7  30:33.97 apt-check
<caoanroad4800> thune3, how to sett a longer check interval for apt-check then ?
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, I dont have an xorg.conf file that I can edit, and I dont think i am using correct intel driver
<cobelloy> i dont know how to drop to console to do dpkg-recofigure either
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: Xorg is pretty smart now and while you can still create an Xorg.conf manually and it will be used, I doubt that is the problem. The only likely issue with choosing a driver would be KMS vs non KMS, which is actually not an Xorg configuration.
<thune3> caoanroad4800: that sounds broken then. The settings (you can get there several ways), System->Admin->Software-Sources updatesTAB.
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: What problem are you having specifically with the default setup?
<IngForigua> Good evening
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, i dont know what kms is, the crux of the problem is that there is no 3d acceleration at the moment
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, lspci -v says driver is i915, but have 945 chip
<caoanroad4800> thune3, thanks. i've turned off the "auto update" option during your suggestion. and i'll wait to see if it works ....
<ufuk> hi
<blackMatrix> hi everyone...its me again. is there any other detector aside from lm-sensors...my laptop is heating up and I couldn't get this lm-senors app to work. please help
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, can u suggest anything? how can I turn off X and get console to do a dpkg-reconfigure?
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<headkase314> blackMatrix, turn your laptop off bring it into the shop and get them to replace all the fans.  - really if it's overheating there's something wrong with the hardware.
<abhijain> hello
<AndrewMC> !hi abhijain
<abhijain> i dont know hoe to compile c program on command can any pne help me
<headkase314> blackMatrix, the heat sinks could be clogged with dust and you won't know unless you open it.  And laptops are all custom so getting the proper replacement parts could be difficult.
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/eGpBxnVb
<headkase314> blackMatrix, also the battery might have issues, do you have a spare battery you can put into it for a while?
<abhijain> AndrewMC: ?
<AndrewMC> abhijain~ you may want to ask over at ##c
<mudnick> trying to set up Boston BA745 speakers, new Ubuntu user
<blackMatrix> headkase314: does that mean I have to try clean it up by opening the back
<mudnick> Do I need to adjust settings on my soundcard?
<AndrewMC> !details | mudnick
<ubottu> mudnick: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Funhouse> hi there, so i installed, ubuntu, latest version, then apache, now when i try to open index.html in var/www/ its read only? what can i do to remove this?
<headkase314> blackMatrix, you should not do anything unless you absolutely know what you're doing.  If you don't you should bring it into your local computer repair shop.
<blackMatrix> headkase314: I think it should be pretty straight forward...but I was more looking for apps that can show you temprature of cpu
<mudnick> sure. running 10.4. I just hooked up these speakers, I get no sound.
<headkase314> blackMatrix, overheating is a classic sign of dust-clogged heatsinks.  They'll only be able to tell in the shop when they open it
<mudnick> I dumpstered these speakers, but they appear in perfect condition, power on, all cords connected correctly
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo"?
<headkase314> blackMatrix, the problem with just blowing the dust out of the heatsink is that the dust gets in the fans and ruins the rotors so the fan needs to be replaced.  I don't know what your laptop issue is but I do know that overheating is bad(tm).  Do you have proper ventilation on the bottom of the laptop?  Is it on a hard-flat-surface (should be) or on a soft surface it sinks into (should not be)?
<mudnick> AndrewMC: any suggestions?
<mudnick> ubottu: ?
<Funhouse> is it possible to login as root?
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: It appears that Xorg is at least trying to load the "intel" driver, which is the correct driver for a 945G.
<pmp6nl> Hey, does anyone know if Ubuntu can index ntfs or windows files?
<Jordan_U> !root | Funhouse
<ubottu> Funhouse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/wN29W9vs
<xomp> hi, anyone have any suggestions for a color picking program for ubuntu? much like the colorpicker application for windows? I have some elements I need to know what their color codes are :(
<mudnick> Looking for help in setup of Boston BA 745 speakers. New ubuntu user, 10.4
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, why does it identify as i915 tho when 945G is one of the listed chips?
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: "direct rendering: Yes" Means you have 3D acceleration.
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, is there an easy way to check its working?
<Funhouse> Jordan_U thank you but, why is it when i try to open the index.html file in apache2 folder, it says permission denied?
<xangua> xomp: have you looked at the software center¿
<mudnick> Looking for help setting up speakers Boston BA745. New ubuntu user
<xomp> xangua, well not knowing what to look for is a bit more cumbersome don't you think?
<AndrewMC> !patience | mudnick
<ubottu> mudnick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jordan_U> Funhouse: You probably don't have read permission as your user. You can run "gksudo gedit /path/to/file" to open the file as root.
<xomp> xangua, besides, I'm not sure the software center accepts search strings in the form of questions heh
<Jordan_U> !permissions | Funhouse
<ubottu> Funhouse: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<henry_> i need help
<henry_> i want...
<brian_> how are you doing
<Funhouse> Jordan_U how do i make it that the user i created can access all files?
<Funhouse> permenatly
<mudnick> ubottu: i guess when you asked me for details, I expected some sort of response upon providing them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitaldoll> hey can I be admin here?
<Jordan_U> Funhouse: First please read the link from ubottu which can explain permissions better than I can. Then come back if you still have any questions.
<headkase314> Funhouse, when sudo doesn't do the job then you need to rethink your approach to the problem.
<Funhouse> headkase314 sudo does the job but do i need to do that everytime? and can i sudo from gui?
<cobelloy> there used to be a way to activate the root account so you could log in with it didnt there?
<digitaldoll> hi ubottu
<digitaldoll> ubottu has bad manners :-(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<headkase314> Funhouse, no user should have full access to the filesystem.  What is it, in detail, you are trying to do?
<pmp6nl> ubottu: index ntfs
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, glxgears gets around 4000 frames/5sec - is that good or bad performance?
<headkase314> Funhouse, sudo is required any time you need to do an administrative task.  You use sudo each time.
<Funhouse> ok thank you headkase314 and Jordan_U
<headkase314> Funhouse, you're welcome!
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: That's fast enough to suggest you have 3D acceleration, beyond that glxgears is a poor benchmark
<pil> join #fedora
<dexi> My uploads are stuck at 0 kb/s for some reason... uploads always work on windows. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, is there a better test?
<Jordan_U> cobelloy: All intel cards use the "i915" kernel driver.
<cobelloy> oh OK
<dexi> oops, i am specifically referring to torrents, sorry ^
<nietoyface> Hellooo people!!!
<egross> hello
<headkase314> dexi, is UPnP enabled both in your router (if you are using one) and if so in the torrent client as well?  This only applies if you go through a router.
<cobelloy> Jordan_U, thanks, I will try to change the memory allocation of the chip that might improve performance
<headkase314> dexi, UPnP = Universal Plug and Play
<Kjeldor> Pidgin always hangs when I load it, why is that?
<dexi> headkase314, I do go through a router, yes, would that change between windows and linux? I have tried it both ways on here and no result either way. I unfortunately don't have electronic access to the router :-/
<headkase314> dexi, the router probably has UPnP enabled because you seed on xp, under Ubuntu the first thing to check is if your torrent client has UPnP enabled, do you use Transmission?  That I have installed so I can look to see where the setting is..
<xangua> Kjeldor: if you are refering to msn account, it takes time to conect
<Kjeldor> YM xangua
<dexi> headkase314, i've checked, i saw where it was, tried with it on and off in transmission, i also tried using qbittorrent. also, just for clarification, i seed on 7, not xp.
<Kjeldor> once its connected, 5 seconds later, it hangs
<headkase314> dexi, regardless of whether it solves your issue directly UPnP should be enabled in your torrent client, that's all I can think of at the moment.  And sorry, 7 - gotcha, not xp ;)
<xangua> Kjeldor: no idea, i don't use it; you cold also update it with the instructions at http://www.pidgin.im/ or ask and give more details in #pidgin
<digitaldoll> .
<dexi> headkase314, Well, it is, haha. it's weird because i swear it was uploading the other day... and it's not that I don't have anyone trying to download, theres plenty. and I have connections :-/
<dexi> headkase314, actually, im sure it was working before because transmission is reporting my "total ratio" as 1.31
<headkase314> dexi, which client do you want to use?  Transmission or qBitorrent?
<BloodySpade> Http://CoderLegion.com/index.php - Linux forums coming soon
<dexi> headkase314, transmission
<rww> BloodySpade: don't advertise here, please
<headkase314> dexi, k give a minute
<BloodySpade> k rww
<dexi> headkase314, thanks
<dexi> rww, hello
<BloodySpade> l
<BloodySpade> o
<BloodySpade> l
<vol7ron> hey all, i was wondering if anyone has got the directory tree to work in Lucid x64
<progre55> hi people! does setfacl work on ubuntu?
<vol7ron> (padre app)
<i-slitaz> depend you
<progre55> I'm trying to setfacl on a file, but it says operation not supported..
<vol7ron> I'm reading: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padre/+bug/485012, but I don't know if the bug has been fixed yet
<headkase314> dexi, see this link -> https://trac.transmissionbt.com/ there are various support options there including IRC forums dedicated to transmission.
<abhijit> hi
<dexi> headkase314, cool thanks
<headkase314> dexi, you're welcome, good luck!
<pmp6nl> Anyone know how to index an ntfs file sysem?
<abhijit> hi
<thune3> pmp6nl: what do you mean, what sort of ouput product are you seeking?
<North_Italian69> how to verify if all dependencies are satisfied?
<thune3> North_Italian69: apt-get check
<pmp6nl> thune3: Hello, well beagle does not seem to be indexing my ntfs partition where I share files with windows.  I would like to be able to search for them
<DareDevil0> Hi is there anyway to assign a physical interface to the virtualbox?
<thune3> North_Italian69: sudo apt-get check
<North_Italian69> thune3: this chek for all system?
<thune3> North_Italian69: it checks for broken dependencies for the whole system (all installed packages)
<thune3> pmp6nl: ok, lemme look...
<pmp6nl> thune3: thanks
<North_Italian69> thune3: it takes 1 second to check. i don think that has checked all system
<gimmickless_> 10.04 server issue here. fairly fresh install. cannot ping pass-protected router after getting PSK.
<digitaldoll> anyone have a vista  home 32 bit activation key please?
<digitaldoll> i lost mine
<bazhang> digitaldoll, no stop asking
<headkase314> digitaldoll, "lost"
<Funhouse> ok so
<Funhouse> sudo -i
<digitaldoll> lol yes "lost"
<Funhouse> is my answer i guess
<North_Italian69> the dependency check on -apt-cache- is different?
<bazhang> !piracy > digitaldoll
<xisorshadow> hi can anyone answer a couple of questions?
<ubottu> digitaldoll, please see my private message
<digitaldoll> I only asked once bazhang
<digitaldoll> i own the disk i lost the key don't call me a pirate!
<bazhang> digitaldoll, stop asking.
<bazhang> digitaldoll, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<digitaldoll> i only asked once pay the fuck attn bazhang
<Maser> !op shy
<gimmickless_> wrong channel, digitaldoll.
<uman> digitaldoll: Ask in #windows
<xisorshadow> im new to ubuntu, how do i install ati drivers? and is flash already installed and working?
<headkase314> Funhouse, sudo interactive is pretty close to root so you should be avoiding that unless you have a good reason too...
<bazhang> uman, uh no
<abhijit_> DareDevil0, ask in #vbox
<abhijit_> !ati | xisorshadow
<ubottu> xisorshadow: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uman> bazhang: I was kidding
<psycho789> what command empties the trash
<xisorshadow> wow that seems complicated
<psycho789> im a noob
<thune3> pmp6nl: i'm not an expert, apparently you can use "beagle-settings" to add realtime update areas, or http://beagle-project.org/Static_Indexes static indexes. If this is an always mounted drive, i guess either option is ok. Feel free to ask again. "How do i get beagle to index my ntfs partition?"
<gimmickless_> psycho789: rm -Rf ~/.Trash/*
<Dhani> fdsf
<psycho789> gimmickless, thanks
<KukuNut> xisorshadow: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-radeon isn't complicated
<gimmickless_> there might be a trash icon in the bottom right corner as well. I've got one in 10.04
<xisorshadow> i have no idea what you just said
<xisorshadow> so ya it is lol
<KukuNut> xisorshadow: then it's complicated
<bathacid1> any have a idea what i should do for a ubuntu server i just bought some blade servers i have one set up as a dns and i have 2 other blade server trying to think what what to do with them
<pmp6nl> thune3: I had added the directory in the settings area and it still doesnt index.  I will look into static indexes, unless you know of some other indexing/searching option.  Thanks
<headkase314> xisorshadow, what is the model of your ati card?
<xisorshadow> radeon 5870
<xangua> xisorshadow: ubuntu already comes with opensource drivers for ati, if you want 3d acceletarion you might want to try fglrx: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<xisorshadow> do i need 3d acceleration or whatever?
<gimmickless_> bathacid1 - wish I knew. I'm having a bitch of a time connecting to a pass-protected router myself
<headkase314> and you are Ubuntu 10.04?  32 or 64-bit?
<xisorshadow> ummm i used wubi and its 10.04 64 bit kubuntu
<headkase314> xisorshadow, ^
<Guest3641> Hello could i get some help with getting a pc controller (gamepad) to work?
<bathacid1> router what kind?
<r3sno> i am likely asking a stupid question, how do you enable 'universe', i check the source and its not commented out. is there another step?
<sacarlson> bathacid1: maybe you can help the FBI to crack encrypted files with the extra cpu power you have (just kiding).
<bchynds> howdy
<gimmickless_> linksys wrt160n
<xisorshadow> what should i do first as far as learning linux?
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: what makes you think it's disabled?
<bathacid1> i was thinking about a domain controller but i dont really want to put my computer to network log in's
<headkase314> xisorshadow, ok - go here -> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx and download the appropriate driver
<xisorshadow> ok
<ilovefairuz> xisorshadow: install ubuntu, read the manual, play around
<headkase314> xisorshadow, this will be the "proprietary" driver to install
<tensorpudding> r3sno: If it's there and not commented out, and you've done an aptitude update, it should be available
<ilovefairuz> !manual | xisorshadow
<ubottu> xisorshadow: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sacarlson> xisorshadow: play with it google it.  click all the applications
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: im trying to add the xbmc ppa, and after refreshing i cant get it to install. the instructions say to enable universe, so imagine is missed it
<xisorshadow> will doing anything in here break my windows?
<Dhani> can i use more than 1 wireless in ubuntu? i have a built in Broadcom & D-Link dongle i can only use Broadcom at this moment & looking forward to enable dlink aswell. Any suggestions?
<bchynds> I need some help getting Ubuntu 10 working properly on my G5 ... particularly issues with windfarm_core
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: what error do you get when trying to install ?
<sacarlson> xisorshadow: oh and in most application there is help at the top
<gimmickless_> xisorshadow: unless you're playing in window's partition, you won't break anything
<ilovefairuz> xisorshadow: not likely
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: the package isnt found
<bchynds> when I modprobe windfarm_core, I get a no such device error
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<headkase314> ilovefairuz,  xisorshadow is wubi, does that make a difference for proprietary drivers?
<opij> can anyone please tell me how to browse samba files on lubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: yes you can, have you actually tried ?
<tensorpudding> xisorshadow: there are reports of wubi breaking the boot manager, but they're rare and it won't delete any of your files or anything
<Guest3641> Hi guys, I've got a 3in1 Magic Joy Box gamepad adapter but it is not recognized when i plug it in, is there a package I need to install in order to get this to work?
<xisorshadow> breaking it after its already installed and booted?
<ilovefairuz> headkase314: makes zero-difference when it comes to software
<tensorpudding> xisorshadow: if you reall want 0 risk, you can run Ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<randomseed> xisorshadow, grab yourself an older used cheap computer and install Linux so you can break it repair it and break it again and not worry whether it will wreck your good box
<headkase314> ilovefairuz, thank you.
<thune3> North_Italian69: maybe i'm misunderstanding what you are trying to do, or what you are seeing that is worring you.
<bathacid1> if i set up a samba server will it show up like a nas?
<headkase314> xisorshadow, still got that link to download the proprietary ati driver?
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, i've tried but i can only get my Broadcom working... i have no idea how to enable dlink
<xisorshadow> yes
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<headkase314> xisorshadow, ok, download the correct file by filling in the menu options.
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: plug in it, pastebin: lshw -C network
<sacarlson> opij:  try Places>Network
<bathacid1> xisorshadow: what that yes for me or someone else?
<digitaldoll> im back bitches :-)
<bazhang> digitaldoll, watch the language
<ilovefairuz> bathacid1: it will show up when browsing network for sharing windows machines, a NAS could share by other means as well not only smb
<ilovefairuz> !language | digitaldoll
<ubottu> digitaldoll: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<North_Italian69> thune3: i wold like to check the entire os for missing dependences
<tensorpudding> hmm, that should be family-friendly
<digitaldoll> I'm not interested in having ubottu's kids either!
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, do i need to install proprietary driver for dlink?
<j_ayen_green> running lucid, and using deja dup. it runs daily, but crontab -l doesn't list the cron job, and gnome-schedule shows no jobs
<jessie> Question:  RUnning 10.04.  I added a second drive, and I can mount it using places.  However places includes the NOSUID option during mount.  Where do I go to change this behavior
<bathacid1> if i installed a samba server on a server that already has dns functions will that cause problems?
<North_Italian69> i user - apt-cache unmet- i gives a bg outpout
<G`Kar> hey I was wondering... is there an xsane-gimp package for Ubuntu?
<North_Italian69> big
<condon> the compiz channel seems to be dead tonight... anyone who's updated from 8.04 to 10.04 and can help me get my cube back?
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: i'm not familiar dlink but it depends on the particular chipset you have, as i have said, pastebin lshw -C network and check system > administration > hardware drivers for any related entries
<thune3> North_Italian69: there are three levels of dependencies: depends, recommends, and suggests. Suggests are not installed in ubuntu by default like the others. apt-cache unmet is probably showing suggests.
<sacarlson> j_ayen_green: It might run cron in another user account like maybe root or other that is setup at install
<tensorpudding> condon: you have the compiz control program installed right?
<condon> Yep
<tensorpudding> condon: it should be under the Desktop section
<j_ayen_green> sacarlson: i'm issuing crontab -l in root... and running gnome-schedule logged into root
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: heres my source.lst http://dpaste.com/229468/
<xangua> tensorpudding: in terminal> compiz --replace > what does it show¿
<xangua> sorry, condon*
<condon> turned off all the settings that seemed to have conficts
<condon> hold on xang, will pastebin it
<xangua> wait, is compiz running¿¿
<ilovefairuz> !who | condon
<ubottu> condon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<j_ayen_green> just want to change the time of day deja dup runs, but it has no option for that, and I can't find its crontab
<thune3> North_Italian69: "apt-get check" or if you want "apt-get -s -f install" will show you if anything is bronken and needs to be installed.
<sacarlson> j_ayen_green:  and see no cron jobs there?  do they run?  look in /var/log files to see what cron jobs have been run
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<tensorpudding> condon: in the config menu you need to enable the desktop cube and rotate cube ones
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: you probably did not the ppa correctly because there are no entries for it
<condon> how do I use !tab?
<tensorpudding> condon: enabling the cube requires disabling the desktop wall extension which is on by default in 10.04
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, okay i will.. & 1 more thing. is there any way i can extend my WiFi signal because when i logged on to windows, i can get a good wireless reception but the signal is too low in ubuntu. is there any workaround for this? Thanks for your help.
<headkase314> !tab | condon
<ubottu> condon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<j_ayen_green> sacarlson: yes, it runs daily around midnight, but crontab -l only shows the anachron daily, weekly, monthly entries, and the files in those directories don't appear to be related, and the anachron entries don't show up in gnome-schedule
<bazhang> condon, type two or three letters of a nick and hit tab key
<Guest3641> This may be a vague question but how can I get my gamepad to work?
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: i enter: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<condon> tensorpudding the settings are correct, that's not my issue
<j_ayen_green> i'll check the log
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: try adjusting the laptop orientation, but other than this, it's probably a driver issue
<opij> can anyone please tell me how to browse samba files on Lubuntu?
<r3sno> Guest3641: install drivers? configure buttons? plug it in? who knows where one should start
<condon> xangua: that pastebin's coming, I start compiz in command but it crashes to fallback window manager
<sacarlson> j_ayen_green: try crontab -l in your user account.  also in /var/log you should see each time that a cron tab has run in any account
<ilovefairuz> opij: not familiar with lubuntu but search software center for a samba browser
<North_Italian69> thune3: im making a pastebin to show the output
<r3sno> opij: you need to setup the samba system to share a folder, etc
<opij> r3sno, i did
<r3sno> opij: restart samba?
<Guest3641> r3sno, could you point me toward some drivers?
<A|pHA> I am having issues with Thunderbird , my accounts are all synced but nothing is showing any suggestions ?
<condon> xangua: http://pastebin.org/529541
<r3sno> Guest3641: not sure, i can. i know nothing of your situation outside of "its not working"
<opij> yes i did that all a long time ago. the only thing that changed was that i changed ubuntu flavors from Ubuntu to Lubuntu
<condon> xangua: tried reinstalling different nvidia components, but every time, it results in that error
<headkase314> !who | opij
<ubottu> opij: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<opij> r3sno, yes i did that all a long time ago. the only thing that changed was that i changed ubuntu flavors from Ubuntu to Lubuntu
<r3sno> opij: i dont know the specifics of lubuntu sorry
<ilovefairuz> j_ayen_green: it uses duplicity as a backend for backups, check around it man pages, i don't use it.
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: when i issue the add ppa command, its seems to add without issue
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: pastebin the output from the add ppa command
<Guest3641> r3sno, I've got a 3in1 Magicjoybox, it lets you use your xbox/GC/ps2 controllers as pc gamepads. I plug it in and it seems like it is unrecognized
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: http://dpaste.com/229474/
<j_ayen_green> ilovefairuz: ok. no joy in the syslog other than it saying it will run anachron.daily.   i'll look for man pages
<progre55> hi people! does setfacl work on ubuntu?
<progre55> I'm trying to setfacl on a file, but it says operation not supported..
<hasek79> what is the best graphic editor? something that i can change the size of the png.
<slinkeey> Hello
<thune3> North_Italian69: the more I look at apt-cache unmet, the more I'm getting confused...waiting on your pastebin...
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: append "/ppa" to the end
<slinkeey> Is the Upload/Download feature disabled in the default Quixplorer installation in freenas?
<condon> hasek79: there are many, but all in all, I prefer GIMP.  Relatively simple, minimilistic.
<North_Italian69> thune3: sorry but the server is slow
<slinkeey> oops
<ilovefairuz> hasek79: the gimp is very powerful
<slinkeey> sorry
<hasek79> ok thanks ill try it
<slinkeey> wrong room
<condon> hasek79: but has many features for many other things if you need them later.
<slinkeey> sorry
<hasek79> ok
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: no such improvement and the output was the same
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: try apt-get update and install ?
<bathacid1> i know you sudo apt-get install samba smbfs but can you install samba with out internet?
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: the only app the comes up from install is "sudo apt-get install xbmc-ppa-keyring"
<r3sno> bathacid1: if its not already installed, unlikely
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, now i'm logged in to UE2.7
<ilovefairuz> bathacid1: you can't install anything from repositories without the internet
<fishcooker> i want to set timer how long the compiling process will end?
<fishcooker> how to make it happen?
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: and what is that?
<ilovefairuz> fishcooker: use: time commandhere
<bazhang> Dhani, ubuntu ultimate?
<A|pHA> Help with thunderbird not displaying mail ?
<trollboy> so everyso often, my GUI locks hard... no keyboard response, ctrl+alt+bckspce doesn't work, no mouse, and any video is frozen.  however I can ssh in with no problems
<trollboy> how do I track down what's locking my machine?
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, i've done what you told me, now what? do you need the output from the terminal?
<r3sno> A|pHA: more details would be helpful
<condon> trollboy: could be any of a countless number of things unfortunately.  overtasking the system, conficting installs, etc...
<A|pHA> yes all my accounts are synced but nothing displays
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: check  sources.list again, add manually if not present: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<condon> without some kind of command line output of what's causing it, you'r have to do a lot of troubleshooting.
<A|pHA> I cant check my mail
<ilovefairuz> trollboy: pastebin: lshw -C display
<groud> i have a problem i have partition on my hard drive that is used to reinstall windows but i have tried to use gparted to split the partition that is being used by windows xp but the other partition the installation partition in not messed up how to i reinstall windows????
<r3sno> A|pHA: could be incorrect settings, user error. you havent said enough to help me help you
<ilovefairuz> condon: it's often  a display driver issue
<ilovefairuz> !details | A|pHA
<ubottu> A|pHA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<A|pHA> i do not believe it is ID10t or PebKac
<A|pHA> k
<r3sno> thanks ilovefairuz :)
<A|pHA> I am running 10.4 tls
<rww> LTS
<thune3> North_Italian69: i've sampled a half-dozen apps where 'apt-cache unmet', shows an unmet "Depends". These packages, the ones that say they have unmet Depends,  are *not* even installed on my system. "apt-cache policy <packagename>".
<r3sno> rww: :P
<ilovefairuz> A|pHA: write it all all on one line
<A|pHA> I have all 3 email accounts synced and running fine now when I go to check my mail it is stuck on the start page
<condon> Can someone look at a pastebin of my compiz command line output and help me troubleshoot?
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<ilovefairuz> groud: are you logged in the live cd?
<z340> Anyone know a good place to get documentation info on vsftpd logs?
<r3sno> A|pHA: its processing?
<seidos> where can I get help with audacity?
<A|pHA> correct but it stays on the home page for some reason
<ilovefairuz> !details | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<seidos> I can't find the place to select line in or microphone in the Audio I/O "tab".
<n-iCe> how to repair a hard disk in ubuntu
<egross> Does anyone know of a guide on how to start scripting for wmii-3.5?
<ilovefairuz> n-iCe: describe what happened it detail
<trollboy> ilovefairuz, sorry rebooted again
<trollboy> should I do it now, or when ssh'ing in from another box?
<ilovefairuz> trollboy: ssh, so that wouldn't get locked out
<trollboy> I mean WHILE its locked out, or now?
<A|pHA> it says determining what messages to index and does not let me use the get mail option in Thunderbird
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: manually adding the ppa to sources.list and doing update, still hasnt done it :-/
<egross> Does anyone know of a guide on how to start scripting for wmii-3.5?
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: pastebin sources.list
<r3sno> A|pHA: which version of thunderbird? 3.x?
<ilovefairuz> trollboy: now
<A|pHA> 3.0.6
<tensorpudding> What does aptitude use for resolving dns domainnames?
<egross> does anyone here know anything about wmii?
<ilovefairuz> !who > A|pHA
<ubottu> A|pHA, please see my private message
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: http://dpaste.com/229478/
<tensorpudding> I have the most intense and obnoxious difficulty getting it to resolve the main Ubuntu archive address.
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, yes Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.7 x64
<inzi1985> hello
<tensorpudding> I think it fails about 95% of the time.
<tensorpudding> I have no other DNS-related difficulties at all.
<A|pHA> !r3sno
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: you did not do the pastebin
<inzi1985> Has flash been crashing alot for anyone on ubuntu 10.04?
<tensorpudding> dig and ping resolve the same domainname without any trouble
<Dhani> i get an error command not found
<ilovefairuz> inzi1985: flash crashes alot by default lol
<tensorpudding> I find it hard to believe then that is the fault of my ISP's DNS.
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: sudo apt-get install lshw
<ascheel> I have a dual boot setup, Win7 and Ubuntu 10.04.  The time is inconsistent between the two operating systems.  It's 9:50pm where I am, but Windows says it's 3:50am.  If I fix the time in Windows, my Linux bootup says it's 6 hours earlier (opposite of what it is now).  Any ideas?
<inzi1985> ilovefairuz: any idea how to fix it.
<egross> can someone point me towards a guide to start writing shell scripts? I want to use them for wmii, but I believe they are the same as any shell script.
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: try: dig arstechnica.com and see how much it takes
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, it says the package already installed and no longer required
<tensorpudding> it was nearly instantaneous
<r3sno> ascheel: ive had similar aproblems, i can only guess its a bios issue
<ilovefairuz> inzi1985: no idea, flash is proprietary/closed-source and is pretty horrible
<iredux> ascheel: I thought Win7 handled time zones correctly... do your two OSes think they are in different zones?
<zcat[1]> is the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf your ISP's server or your router's IP? Some rotuers have a broken DNS proxy and screw with linux
<ascheel> iredux: the TZs are both set to Mountain time (-7) and that's what's confusing
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: dpkg -L lshw ... where is the binary residing ?
<tensorpudding> zcat[1]: It is the router DNS.
<A|pHA> !who >r3sno
<ubottu> r3sno, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> tensorpudding, probably that's the problem then
<tensorpudding> zcat[1]: But why would it affect aptitude but nothing else?
<r3sno> A|pHA: why are you whoing me?
<Dhani> i have this
<inzi1985> ilovefairuz: is there any alternative to flash on ubuntu, that crashes less?
<Dhani> /usr/bin
<Dhani> /usr/bin/lshw
<Dhani> /usr/share
<Dhani> /usr/share/man
<FloodBot3> Dhani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> A|pHA, please stop that
<A|pHA> lol
<Dhani> /usr/share/man/man1
<khamar> ascheel reboot into your BIOS and make sure the time is set correctly there also, and check AM/PM too
<ilovefairuz> A|pHA: just use the nickname infront of your line
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Dhani
<ubottu> Dhani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<A|pHA> ahh
<thune3> North_Italian69: i think "apt-cache unmet" is broken and should be disregarded
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: so how come the command is NOT found? it's in /usr/bin/lshw
<zcat[1]> tensorpudding, it's pretty unpredictable.. just set everything to the ISP's DNS directly (change the DHCP in the router if you can) or point it to 8.8.8.8 ;)
<ascheel> khamar: come to think of it, it's off exactly how much it is when compared against GMT so I think you're onto something
<bazhang> Dhani, this is Ubuntu Ultimate?
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: use a caching dns server on your localhost, i use dnsmasq
<hasek79> how do you install different login screen themes?
<hajmola> anyone know how to enable side-tabs in chromium-browser?
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, i'm logged on as root, i try again
<Dhani> bazhang: yes it is
<ilovefairuz> bazhang: do they use different repos?
<egross> does anyone know of a guide to start scripting for wmii?
<zcat[1]> ilovefairuz, I use bind9 for mine.. no such thing as overkill ;)
<bazhang> Dhani, that is not supported here
<khamar> ascheel you need to fix it in the bios screen, then I recommend using ntp for keeping them close to actual time after boot.
<bazhang> !ultimate > Dhani
<ubottu> Dhani, please see my private message
<Dhani> aw... hurt my feeling...
<ilovefairuz> zcat[1]: bind makes the internets roll
<bazhang> ilovefairuz, no idea, but definitely not supported
<ascheel> khamar, yeah going to.  I'll figure it out, I was just hoping someone else had seen this.  Thanks a ton
<Dhani> nvm... i just want to give it a try
<ilovefairuz> hasek79: you can't do this, yet
<iredux> khamar does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime : Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts apply to Ascheel's problem?
<ascheel> iredux: reading it now
<bathacid1> is it fine to go to 10.10? or is there problems?
<hasek79> what do you mean yet?
<ilovefairuz> hajmola: chromium doesn't have side-tabs like firefox
<Dhani> ok... i also have Ubuntu & Kubuntu & i am also facing same problm.
<bazhang> bathacid1, #ubuntu+1 for Maverick support and discussion
<hajmola> ilovefairuz, no addons or workarounds?
<ilovefairuz> hasek79: the program controlling the login screen doesn't support themes yet, but it's being worked on
 * Aiya greets
<hasek79> oh ok
<hasek79> cool
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: any  more ideas? on the xbmc ppa issue?
<ilovefairuz> hajmola: search the addon side, i haven't tried any
<ascheel> iredux: I think you nailed it.  One is using UTC and the other is using GMT
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: what package are you trying to install ?
<ascheel> iredux: That's why when I fix the time in one OS, the other gets hosed by the same time difference.
<hajmola> ilovefairuz, yeah, I just checked, didn't seem to return any hits
<inzi1985> has anyone compared lightspark to adobe Flash
<ascheel> iredux: you rock, my friend.
<A|pHA> ilovefairuz: you think it could be an issue with PGP ?
<khamar> iredux I agree, good find.
<robertzaccour> is it important to have a swap partition?
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: i just want it to work. :)
<ilovefairuz> inzi1985: lightspark implements only a subset of what adobe flash does, barely comparable
<robertzaccour> i'm not so sure i need one
<Aiya> Hi All.I have a question.Im using laptop and its has build in bluetooth and its works fine in windows.I did install ubuntu netbook remix edition so the bluetooth is no longer working.How do I trooubleshoout and fix it so I can use bluetooth in ubuntu.Thanks
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: what's the package name?
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: xbmc
<A|pHA> Aiya : Bluetooth is dangerous
<Guest3641> I'm having trouble getting my gamepad to work, ive tried inputattach but it gives an error, can anyone help me get my head around this?
<Dhani> anyone know irc help server/channel for Ultimate Edition?
<ilovefairuz> robertzaccour: if you have lots of ram (say 4+ gigs) it's not really that crucial but it's a good fallback
<Aiya> A|pHA: I need it to transfrer files and datas to my phone
<ilovefairuz> Dhani: check their website
<bazhang> !irc > Dhani search here
<ubottu> Dhani, please see my private message
<hatg> Aiya: He's right, Bluetooth means danger
<Dhani> ilovefairuz, thank you.
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<Aiya> hatg: how do you say it?.I can keep it off so it will be?
<A|pHA> Aiya: There is way better ways of doing that are you using a blackberry ?
<robertzaccour> ok thanks ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Aiya: i don't know about netbook edition but i use bluetooth fine in standard edition, type this in a terminal: hcitool dev
<Aiya> A|pHA: Im using laptop
<inzi1985> thats unfortnunate..
<Aiya> ilovefairuz: Hold one let me try
<A|pHA> Aiya: Disable Bluetooth on your phone and your Pc in the BIOS
<ilovefairuz> A|pHA: bluetooh is NOT dangerous if you configure it correctly like any other program, stop spreading misinformation
<A|pHA> Um okay
<Aiya> hcitool dev
<hatg> Aiya: Can't help with Blackberry, i do file transfer with Nokias or Iphones or HTC
<A|pHA> Its extremely dangerous where would you like me to begin
<mneptok> Aiya: why not use a USB cable?
<Aiya> hatg: Im using laptop not smart phone.
<ilovefairuz> A|pHA: begin in #ubuntu-offtopic
<r3sno> A|pHA: begin at the end
<LibertyZero> hasek79: Although themes are not supported yet, you should be able to change the basic appearence using the GDM2 configuration tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358026
<mneptok> A|pHA: Bluetooth is dangerous like the web is dangerous. follow best practices and it's fine.
<alket> is there any software which i can check my hard disk for any error ?
<Aiya> mneptok: I have only 3 ports and each on of it is connected to 1TB external hard disk.I not able to transfer larger data if use hub thats why I need bluetooth.
<A|pHA> lol k F00ls
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: strange, seems package is not in the repo!
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: hehe
<mneptok> Aiya: why not disconnect a drive temporarily?
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: is ubunutu against xbmc now?
<r3sno> err, canical
<Aiya> ilovefairuz: when type the command its devices:  then notting...I think its fails to detect the device I guess so.So how do I make it to detect
<mneptok> alket: fsck
<ilovefairuz> r3sno: no likely, i just use totem lol
<egross> does anyone here know anything about wmii?
<ilovefairuz> egross: i use it
<Aiya> mneptok: I cant its all runs 24/7
<alket> mneptok, how to use it ?
<mneptok> alket: "man fsck"
<egross> do you know of any guides on how to start writing scripts for it?
<mneptok> alket: without knowing your partitons and filesystem types, i can't say more.
<user_> hello
<alket> ok mneptok thank you
<hiku> !hi user_
<alket> hi user_
<hiku> !hi | user_
<ubottu> user_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<egross> ilovefairuz: do you know of any guides on how to start writing scripts for it?
<ilovefairuz> egross: it uses p9 filesystem-based  interface to the application, it's rather unusual for applications on gnu/linux, have you checked the website?
<doctorZeus> Is there an easy way to make nautilus default list view all the time opposed to icons
<waliahmad> hello????
<ilovefairuz> doctorZeus: edit > peferences > first thing!
<ilovefairuz> !hi | waliahmad
<ubottu> waliahmad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiku> doctorZeus: yes, choose "edit>prefs>"
<egross> ilovefairuz: I have looked at it briefly, is that where I could find most of the documentation for p9 and scripts?
<waliahmad> ??
<doctorZeus> i was just testing you guys..
<ilovefairuz> egross: you don't need to know much about p9 itself (it's rather simple to use) but it's HOW wmii exposes itself using it, no api doc?
<doctorZeus> hehe. thanks, I really did look.
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: hello, how may we help you?
<hiku> !ask | waliahmad
<ubottu> waliahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<waliahmad> okay...youtube wont work...i need to install adobe flash player, but it wont let me...
<ilovefairuz> !flash | waliahmad
<ubottu> waliahmad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<abhijit> !details | waliahmad
<ubottu> waliahmad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<waliahmad> im running version 8.04
<Guest3641> I'm having trouble getting my gamepad to work, ive tried inputattach but it gives an error, can anyone help me get my head around this?
<egross> ilovefairuz: is there an api doc?
<xangua> waliahmad: download the deb file from adobe's web
<waliahmad> i tried doing that
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: enable the partner repository in software sources
<waliahmad> but it wont work
<waliahmad> i did that too
<ilovefairuz> xangua: that's not needed
<r3sno> ilovefairuz: any ideas what to do?
<alket> waliahmad, try google chrome, as I heard it come with its own flash if im right
<zcat[1]> waliahmad, how did you try to install flash? The usual way is via the flash-nonfree package...
<waliahmad> okay
<r3sno> about the package being "kick/banned" from ubuntu? ilovefairuz
<xangua> ilovefairuz: it is if he want's the lates flash plugin what's the latest version hardy repository has¿
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<`Assassin> If my battery info isn't in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state where else might it be?
<waliahmad> i d that
<ilovefairuz> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+really9.0.280.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<waliahmad> but then it asks for a password
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: so enter your password
<waliahmad> but i wont let me...
<rww> r3sno: There hasn't been a package named 'xmbc' ever, that I can see.
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: are you entering the password correctly?
<yeabean> How to install Quicktime4 on ubantu ? Who can help me ?
<rww> oh, that's because I fail at reading.
<r3sno> rww: yea, its xBmc ;)
<waliahmad> well, it's not letting me enter it. i try too, but nothing is being typed up...
<rww> oh, wait, no, when I spell it right it's still not there.
<r3sno> rww: im following this guide: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: that's normal, just type and press enter
<yeabean> I 'v got the Quicktime4.tar.gz2
<xangua> if you want to play quicktime files install ubuntu-restricted-extras yeabean
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: it's for security
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. is there a package for ubuntu that will help me set up my speakers (basically play a sound only on the front left and i keep plugging them in until i figure out which one is the front left, then do rear right etc etc etc)?
<yeabean> yeah
<rww> r3sno: that guide talks about adding some PPA. Ubuntu has nothing to do with the contents of them; they're unofficial...
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: where did you get that file?
<waliahmad> okay
<waliahmad> thank you
<Niglop> is there a way I can make vlc my default instead of mplayer
<r3sno> rww: that i understand, but nothing is working. and i cant get anything to recognize the install
<yeabean> a good and big software web station
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: right click on the file, select properties
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: write the exact url you found it in
<Niglop> ilovefairuz» I mean for every file, not just one specific
<xangua> Niglop: clic in the video file>properties>open with>select vlc
<yeabean> OK waiting a moument please
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: well, no easy way to do it for all supported files
<Niglop> :(
<Niglop> fml.
<ilovefairuz> !language | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Niglop> is it safe to remove mplayer then?
<yeabean> http://linux5.onlinedown.net/down/quicktime4linux-2.3-src.tar.zip
<Niglop> it was an acronym..
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: yes
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: i know what it is.
<r3sno> rww: so the short story, is im just out of luck
<yeabean> Can you see it ?
<Niglop> if somebody knows what it abbreviates, im sure it wont offend them
<superfg> hi
<zcat[1]> lol
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: yes, hold on
<xangua> yeabean: no, and there is no quicktime for linux
<yeabean> Thank you
<shushek> hello! am trying to install 8.04 but the monitor is keep flickering at the installation screen. other wise its okay.. wht to do
<rww> r3sno: short story is that you should try #xmbc or #xmbc-linux, they'd be more likely to know, since it's their PPA by the look of it
<egross> I have a script that gets a value from a .xml page on the web. It is somewhat slow,  thought because I use wget to get the .xml page. Is there something that would just output the source of an .xml page into the terminal?
<rww> damnit
<rww> r3sno: with correct spelling, that is
<zcat[1]> egross, lynx --source
<egross> zcat[1]: thanks
<zcat[1]> or wget -O come to think of it.. ;)
<r3sno> rww: i already asked :( response is slower then #ubuntu-server /me ducks
<yeabean> I can download it
<waliahmad> wait
<waliahmad> nvm
<zcat[1]> umm wget -O- I think...
<waliahmad> its still doing that
<egross> zcat[1], what does that do?
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: link not working
<kyo> I have only one audio application, if I hear music I can not hear the audio of the games. etc. ..
<yeabean> xangua can't you ?
<egross> zcat[1]: what does that do?
<zcat[1]> wget -o (output to..) - (the terminal)
<waliahmad> i type in sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<waliahmad> and then i click enter
<waliahmad> then i type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zcat[1]> Gah, -O I mean capital O
<yeabean> Maybe diferent country , so^
<waliahmad> and it still wont work
<egross> k thanks
<xangua> kyo what ubuntu version¿
<psycho789> when i do rm -rf ~/.Trash/* it doesn't delete the trash
<kyo> 9.04
<kyo> xangua: 9.04
<yeabean> waiting
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: does it get installed?
<shushek> at the time of installayion is the monitor is keep flickering i cant see anything.. how to fix it. am using an asus board with amd 2600+
<waliahmad> nope
<rww> ubottu: trash | psycho789, gimmickless_
<ubottu> psycho789, gimmickless_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: copy and paste the text that shows up in terminal to a pastebin
<zcat[1]> waliahmad, sudo apt-get update, then try again.. perhaps?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | waliahmad
<ubottu> waliahmad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeabean> please check this link : http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/heroines/quicktime4linux-2.3-src.tar.bz2
<zcat[1]> .. just to be sure the indexy thing is up to date
<yeabean> Hello  any body here ?
<zcat[1]> also apt-get install --reinstall will save you having to uninstall it each time
<ilovefairuz> !patience | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<r3sno> rww: i found some random repo that has xbmc in it. i guess its not safe but it works
<kyo> I have only one audio application, if I hear music I can not hear the audio of the games. etc. ..
<psycho789> rww, thanks
<Supertanker> How can I troubleshoot my desktop's standby issues? When I suspend-to-RAM, my drives shut down but my fans and power light stay on--the system doesn't come out of its sleep, and I have to force it to reboot by holding down the power button. Suspend-to-disk doesn't seem to work any better.
<hiku> yeabean: what about quicktime?
<egross> zcat[1]: I tried wget -O, but it still seems to go slow, will it always take some time to do this, or is lynx quicker?
<psycho789> rww, so do I do rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Supertanker> Where should I start?
<yeabean> Ok  I don't know  I 'm trying
<yeabean> just
<hiku> !ask | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zcat[1]> egross, well, you could try, but I think they'll both be about the same
<egross> zcat[1], ok, thanks
<condon> Any compiz experts willing to take a look at a pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: downloading to check it, what are you trying to do? just to watch quicktime movies?
<waliahmad> okay its in the pastebox
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: paste the address of the page here
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share a folder using shares-admin but its not leting me share thru samba even though its installed. Any ideas? TIA!
<yeabean> no  I want to play a movie style .rmvb but diferent codes in it .
<waliahmad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: the address of the pastebin page, look at the address bar
<yeabean> so ,  mplayer can not play the video ,just have sound
<Mimishaa> Hiiiiii
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: did you install ubuntu restricted extras ?
<waliahmad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478664/
<ilovefairuz> !hi |  Mimishaa
<ubottu> Mimishaa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<F2Z> hello everyone, i am currently in the progress of installing Teamspeak 3 server on ubuntu 10.4, by following a online tutorial: http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/ and it states that i need to create a init.d file with pasting the content after executing can anyone elaborate what needs to be done so i can move on.
<yeabean> sorry I don't care
<ilovefairuz> waliahmad: that's very abnormal, does installing any other applications work? also try, sudo apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: you don't care about what?
<waliahmad> yeah, other ones do
<waliahmad> just this one doesnt
<ilovefairuz> !codec | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<digitaldoll> F2Z you have an init.d in /etc maybe it wants you to point to it
<rww> psycho789: yes
<digitaldoll> !mediabuntu |olskolirc
<Funhouse> anyone have google earth crash for them in 10?
<yeabean> I mean .I don't know
<prince_jammys> F2Z: ''sudo gedit /etc/init.d/teamspeak'' , copy the stuff from #!/bin/sh all the way down to the 'sudo' line, and save it.
<F2Z> digitaldoll: so do i just do " cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak
<F2Z> and move on
<prince_jammys> F2Z: err, 'gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/teamspeak'
<prince_jammys> F2Z: you could use cat, paste the stuff, and then ctrl-d when you're done.
<digitaldoll> you might want to make a soft link F2Z with: ln -s /to/the/directory/that/team/speak/requires
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yeabean> There is a Readme.txt . tald me :
<yeabean> uilding:
<yeabean> Quicktime for Linux requires a built copy of of libmpeg3 in a directory next to itself.
<yeabean> This is used for the mp3 interface.
<yeabean> Your directory structure should thus be:
<FloodBot3> yeabean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeabean> type "make" in the libmpeg3 directory.
<yeabean> type "make" in the quicktime directory.
<egross> does anyone know of a good place to learn regex that works well in sed?
<yeabean> can you see ?
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: as far as i can see, it's not a player
<condon> Anyone know why my compiz will not start... using fallback window manager and there are no errors in the output...
<digitaldoll> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d F2Z
<prince_jammys> egross: 'man grep' describes BREs, basic regular expressions, as used by sed.
<ilovefairuz> egross: regex is like a language by itself, there are books on it, search google
<yeabean> Is'n t  it ?
<digitaldoll> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu <<< stupid bot
<egross> prince_jammys, thanks
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: no, it's a software library
<yeabean> just like K-codes?
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<prince_jammys> egross: if you search online, make sure you're reading about BREs. Most online stuff talks about PCREs, or perl regexes.
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: that command is like k-codecs
<egross> prince_jammys, what are BREs?
<yeabean> yeah ,  what ever , I want it
<condon> anyone know what will cause compiz to launch fallback window manager?  No errors reporting in command line.
<prince_jammys> egross: Basic Regular Expressions. sed has its own irc channel, btw, ##sed.
<drichert> I'm hearing interface sounds when I click buttons in awesome wm. Where do I disable?
<yeabean> The problem is I can install it
<egross> prince_jammys, thanks
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: it's NOT a codec, it's code used for writing programs
<yeabean> no  It is a media player from Apple . which company very famous
<bazhang> yeabean, not its not
<trim> yet, it co-works with a slave factory
<xangua> yeabean: there is not quicktime for linux, how many more times do i have to repeat it for you to understand¿
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: quicktime is the name for many things, not just a media player
<bazhang> mplayer and the like will play those fine yeabean
<yeabean> Ok ,  I just want to play my video .Which can played in
<yeabean> Windows
<trim> mplayer can play anything
<xangua> yeabean: we have already told you to install restricted-extras to play quicktime files
<ikey> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras   @ yeabean
<ikey> If you want a frontend try gmlayer or use smplayer
<trim> how about kmplayer?
<ikey> depends if you fancy pulling in all those deps or not
<yeabean> I will try @ ikey
<Jordan_U> xangua: ilovefairuz: Just for reference, this is the project he's talking about, (and it's not a player): http://heroinewarrior.com/quicktime.php
<ikey> Then again yeabean if you're happy with using Qt I'd say go the full mile and install VLC
<ikey> Having smplayer + VLC is a good combination in my experience
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: i see, it's obvious from the docs included that it's just a library
<F2Z> thank u digitaldoll
<F2Z> and prince_jammys
<Funhouse> any of you guys use wine?
<ikey> Used to. Issue?
<egross> i haven't had many good experiences with wine
<yeabean> 40% did
<prince_jammys> try beer.
<ikey> ^^
<bazhang> Funhouse, checked the appdb and joined #winehq yet?
<bazhang> !appdb | Funhouse
<ubottu> Funhouse: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yeabean> I don't clear What I want to drink . but i kown I was so poor  .even had no knowleage
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: what's your native language?
<bazhang> yeabean, not wine the drink
<yeabean> Oh expo
<bazhang> !wine > yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean, please see my private message
<yeabean> city
<yeabean> Chinese
<ilovefairuz> !cn | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yeabean> yeah
<yeabean> oh . you're genus
<indrora_> under Lucid, how do I make GLX apps work with the nVidia binary driver?
<condon> Any ideas what will cause compiz to launch the fallback window manager?
<indrora_> I get a "Cannot create GLX"
<egross> is there an irc client that has powerful key-bindings that makes it easy to use without a mouse (like Conkeror)
<abhijit> egross, xchat
<ilovefairuz> egross: weechat!
<prince_jammys> irssi, if you don't care that it be an X client.
<Moon_Doggy> i want to be able to connect to ssh with my phone but my machine refuses connection (probly b/c i need to let it allow my phone access) how do
<indrora_> irssi or BitchX
<trim> bitchx never dies!
<indrora_> it doesn't
<yeabean> Oh what a pity . ubuntu-cn is dos'nt work now
<abhijit> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> yeabean, sure it does
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: write: /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> yeabean, you never joined it
<yeabean> I 'm not sure . but your link is imposeble
<yeabean> yes
<ilovefairuz> Moon_Doggy: are you trying to connct FROM phone or TO phone/
<bazhang> yeabean, #ubuntu-cn works fine
<abhijit> yeabean, type this included in double inverted quma witout quma : "/j #ubuntu-cn"
<Moon_Doggy> ilovefairuz, no from phone to server
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: type this here and you'll join the:       /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> he's in
<stercor> Flannel: ted here.  The problem, which my son fixed, was that the USB drive was formatted as an NTFS drive.  It worked perfectly when we formatted as vfat.
<ilovefairuz> Moon_Doggy: can you ssh from a normal machine?
<yeabean> oh , I join
<yeabean> thanks
<Flannel> stercor: Always good to hear.
<Moon_Doggy> ilovefairuz, yea if its connected to the network
<indrora_> Anyone know to make the nvidia X driver work properly with GLX? I'm getting an error trying to run glxgears or compiz.
<stercor> Flannel: :-)  And thanks for all your help!  It was not easy for either of us.
<ilovefairuz> Moon_Doggy: have you tried using the client on phone with another ssh server?
<Moon_Doggy> no
<ilovefairuz> Moon_Doggy: the client could be buggy or broken
<Core357> does anyone know why an init.d script wont execute on startup but will run if it is run first thing from that directory??  ubuntu 10.04
<egross> ilovefairuz,  how do i get weechat?
<Core357> after boot
<ikey> Being in init.d isnt enough to make it run
<ikey> check man update-rc.d
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu uses Upstart now
<Core357> i did update-rc.d script defaults
<awhippo> Hello. I need help with my Wireless Network Card
<awhippo> Please PM
<indrora_> Upstart is fail.
<ilovefairuz> egross: sudo apt-get install weechat
<Core357> yeah I was looking at the upstart stuff too.
<tensorpudding> so it might depend on more than just it being set to run at start using init.d, I do not know
<egross> ilovefairuz, I mean, how do I run it from the terminal?
<Core357> how do you add it.  just make a conf file??  i cant find how to add it to startup
<egross> ilovefairuz, or start it from the terminal
<ilovefairuz> egross: weechat-curses
<mneptok> Core357: Ubuntu uses a combination of SysV init and Upstart. make sure you update init after adding the service.
<awhippo> Can anyone help me?
<ilovefairuz> Core357: what are you trying to accomplish? if you want to run a command on boot, add it to /etc/rc.local
<Core357> mneptok:  update init ?
<mneptok> awhippo: please just ask your question on-channel
<ilovefairuz> !details | awhippo
<ubottu> awhippo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Core357> ilovefairuz:  yeah it's super simple
<awhippo> I need help with adding my wireless connection, like I can connect via ethernet but not wireless. I am new to ubuntu, still learning. I have Realtek RTL8191SE.
<mneptok> Core357: sudo update-rc.d
<ilovefairuz> Core357: just add commands to /etc/rc.local
<Core357> oh
<ilovefairuz> Core357: no need to write an init script
<josue_> #ubuntu-br
<ilovefairuz> awhippo: pastebin: lshw -C network
<Core357> interesting.  thanks I'll look at that
<awhippo> huh?
<awhippo> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<awhippo>   *-network
<awhippo>        description: Ethernet interface
<awhippo>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<awhippo>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<FloodBot3> awhippo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<awhippo>        physical id: 0
<ilovefairuz> !paste | awhippo
<ubottu> awhippo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeabean> cn no bady can give me appinoin
<billybigrigger> is the wine ppa not working for anyone?
<ilovefairuz> awhippo: post the address of the pastebin page here
<awhippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478671/
<ilovefairuz> awhippo: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo iwlist eth0 scan
<F2Z> okay i got ts3 server up and running and am able to connect via lan address but not through my public ip, did i miss something ?
<ilovefairuz> awhippo: oh sorry, replace eth0 with wlan0
<ilovefairuz> F2Z: did you configure port forwarding in your router ?
<yeabean> I even can't do anything anymore
<abhijit> !ask | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<connermcd> Does anyone here use mupen? How can I grab my mouse while inside the emulator?
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: what's your problem?
<ikey> connermcd, you dont.
<bazhang> yeabean, rmvb had nothing to do with quicktime
<awhippo> They are showing up now, Thank you.
<yeabean> who to play the film with video
<connermcd> well that's disappointing
<ikey> connermcd, if the emulator is running and fullscreen you wont have mouse control
<connermcd> ikey what if it's not fullscreen
<ikey> connermcd, I found using mupen64 for Windows inside Wine works better than the native Linux build
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: type this in a terminal : sudo apt-get install vlc
<yeabean> mupen64?
<connermcd> yeah
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: then right-click select open with vlc
<abhijit> !details | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest20355> this is egross, im I just got on weechat and I don't know how to use it yet. Are there config files I have to edit to change my name and such?
<ikey> /set
<bugaloo> guys... I have a problem with hibernate on my HP laptop... if I run the "hibernate-disk' command on terminal, it works fine, but using hibernate on the gnome menu or when the battery is low, hibernate just turns my computer off. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<connermcd> ikey how much of a resource hog is it in wine?
<ilovefairuz> Guest20355: their websites has  docs
<ikey> connermcd, I used to run it on a 434MB RAM machine with an ATI x300 chip
<ikey> had no issues
<Guest20355> ilovefairuz: kk thanks
<zus> can i run ubuntu on a 2 gig thumbdrive?
<connermcd> ikey thanks for your help man - i'll give wine a try
<ikey> np
<ikey> one last thing connermcd
<ilovefairuz> !requirements | zus
<ubottu> zus: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<zus> or is there a smaller light version for that?
<ikey> bit of a bug if you like
<abhijit> zus, 4 gb is min req
<connermcd> whats up
<zus> ilovefairuz,  thanks
<ikey> connermcd, Make sure status bar is showing when you start the ROM (CTRL+S) or the video window wont realize properly
<ikey> connermcd, Then hide it when the rom starts (CTRL+S) to stop it flickering
<ikey> Only bug I experienced
<`Assassin> zus, there's a minimal install download.
<zus> abhijit,  thanks
<connermcd> ikey ok thanks
<ikey> np. have fun :P
<`Assassin> zus, I wouldn't recommend xubuntu. Lubuntu is easy to install and very lightweight.
<LibertyZero> ikey, connermcd: you know about mupen64plus? http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<ikey> LibertyZero, he just left
<billybigrigger> anyone here having a problem with the wine ppa?
<zus> `Assassin,  im lookin to use the thumb drive as the root so i can use my  20hdd & 40hdd as a home
<ikey> LibertyZero, Unfortunately the Windows build using p64 .dll plugins works better than native Linux build
<ikey> So put it in wine its ok
<`Assassin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD This is where you can find the minimal Ubuntu download, zus.
<LibertyZero> ikey: mupen64plus works perfectly for me .-)
<ikey> LibertyZero, glad to hear it ^^
<Sargun> Is there a way to disable network manager for a specific interface/device/card?
<zus> thanks ill bookmark it i only have the 2gig drive  atm..
<abhijit> Sargun, you can comment that device
<abhijit> :(
<yeabean> Thank you [ ilovefairuz]   you got it  . The problems has salved now
<ilovefairuz> yeabean: you're welcome
<Sargun> abhijit, comment the device?
<wanma> hello
<hendaus> help please
<abhijit> hendaus, ask please
<hendaus> alt+f2  doesnot work why?
<yeabean> but what vls is ?
<abhijit> Sargun, in network interface file if you put that device in comment i.e. # then it will ignore it ?
<abhijit> !vlc | yeabean
<ubottu> yeabean: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Sargun> abhijit, where is the network manager config file
<hendaus> abhijit,  alt+f2 cannot work from my keyboard and the others also , why
<wanma> 有人说中文的吗？
<Murali> hendaus, open up your "Keyboard Shortcuts" and see if you have an entry for Alt+F2
<abhijit> hendaus, dunno ask to channel in general
<wanma> 都他妈的说鸟英文阿？？
<ardnew> i accidentally made a typo using rm -r on a directory and deleted something i diidnt intend to delete
<ikey> -_-
<ardnew> can you guys recommend any software for recovery
<Sargun> ardnew, that sucks
<hendaus> Murali,  ok let me see
<wanma> 英文有什么好的？罗嗦的一笔
<xangua> hendaus: do you have gnome-panel running¿
<abhijit> Sargun, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Sargun> ardnew, http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<abhijit> !cn | wanma
<ubottu> wanma: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<opij> how do you restart samba
<hendaus> Murali,  show the panel run applications ... alt+f2
<ardnew> Sargun: will that work for ext4 too
<abhijit> opij, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-start-restart-stop-samba-from-the-command-line
<Sargun> abhijit, that's not NM
<hendaus> xangua,  how can i know gnome panel running?
<Sargun> that's /etc/network/interfaces
<yeabean> 中文请进：ubuntucn
<xangua> hendaus: well......do you have a PANEL in your desktop¿
<abhijit> Sargun, it is.
<hendaus> xangua,  yes applications places system.. that is?
<ivan_> exit
<Murali> hendaus, does your keyboard have some kind of "F-lock" key?  Some keyboards have a 'function' key to activate F*
<cazaz> indonesia..?
<peepingtom> hendaus: In terminal, run "ps aux |grep panel"
<abhijit> !id | cazaz
<ubottu> cazaz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<peepingtom> hendaus: That would tell you if gnome-panel is running. Sometimes it's "running" but you can't see it
<ardnew> Sargun: jesus  fuck, i guess im just biting the bullet on this one
<hendaus> murali no
<scriptwarlock> !language | ardnew
<ubottu> ardnew: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<opij> abhijit, that method's not workin
<abhijit> opij, dunno. cant help
<hendaus> peepingtom,  hendaus   1254  0.0  1.1  45264 17468 ?        S    Aug15   0:09 gnome-panel
<ardnew> scriptwarlock: is it "jesus" or "fuck" that i should avoid usiing
<ikey> ._.
<Core357> <ilovefairuz>:  so I've added the command to the rc.local but it still wont run.  it is simply "vncserver"  I've made the file executable also. I also tried "exec /usr/bin/vncserver &".
<North_Italian69> how to install automatically the unmet dependencies listed by "apt-cache unmet"? Those are the mine many many http://paste.ubuntu.com/478678/
<scriptwarlock> ardnew: both are unnecessarry
<bugaloo> guys... I have a problem with hibernate on my HP laptop... if I run the "hibernate-disk' command on terminal, it works fine, but using hibernate on the gnome menu or when the battery is low, hibernate just turns my computer off. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<abhijit> North_Italian69, sudo apt-get build-dep
<abhijit> North_Italian69, sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<hendaus> peepingtom,  yes it shows several lines
<peepingtom> hendaus: That means gnome-panel is running, alt+F2 should work for you. alt+f2 calls gnome-panel to launch the Ubuntu equivalent of the "run" dialog from Windows
<ilovefairuz> Core357: you didn't say it was vnc.. that requires X.. what package did you install ?
<Core357> ilovefairuz:  ah   vnc4server
<hendaus> peepingtom,  i hit ctrl+f2 several times and its not working
<North_Italian69> abhijit: thank you for answer me. if you see my log, are 300 at east. so i need something that do automatically the task
<peepingtom> hendaus: Yes that is because you see an entry for a bunch of the "applets" on the panel. Sorry I don't have any more advice for you!
<peepingtom> hendaus: It's ALT+F2, not ctrl
<hendaus> peepingtom,  yes sorry alt+f2 is not working
<indrora> Okay how do I make the nVidia Drivers stop giving me a "glXCreateContext failed" message every time I try to run glxinfo? I'm on lucid and this problem is aggrivating me to hell.
<indrora> It worked in 9.10
<abhijit> North_Italian69, thats automatic
<North_Italian69> abhijit: i mean automatic for all unmet dep pkgs
<abhijit> North_Italian69, dont know
<hendaus> xangua,  it is not working alt+f2
<North_Italian69> abhijit: dont worrie
<North_Italian69> dont worry
<abhijit> yah
<ilovefairuz> Core357: what's the exact command you used?
<Core357> ilovefairuz: vncserver       thats it
<hendaus> help please,why alt+f2 doesnot work?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: it should unless some of your keyboard keys are damaged
<abhijit> hendaus, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7594109
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  no coz no key work?
<ilovefairuz> Core357: but the package doesn't install such a command!
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: what excatly is your problem?
<mneptok> hendaus: is this a laptop?
<hendaus> mneptok,  no pc
<corigo> I'm doing a dist-upgrade, but it is failing on the latest kernel due to a "device full" error. I seem to remember there's a folder that holds old kernels that I can clear out to fix this?
<mneptok> corigo: use Synaptic.
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  in the morning i work on alt+f2 but now it is not working
<corigo> mneptok for what?
<Core357> ilovefairuz: yeah totally.  it sets up the server. I can connect to it...carbonsrv@carbonsrv:~$ vncserver
<Core357> New 'carbonsrv:1 (carbonsrv)' desktop is carbonsrv:1
<Core357> Starting applications specified in /home/carbonsrv/.vnc/xstartup
<Core357> Log file is /home/carbonsrv/.vnc/carbonsrv:1.log
<FloodBot3> Core357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> Core357: type: which vncserver
<pheonixman> anyone there to help me about g2ipmsg..?
<mneptok> corigo: to remove older kernela
<mneptok> *kernels
<Core357> ilovefairuz: /usr/bin/vncserver
 * Visine switched from windows to ubuntu this weekend and fell in love
<ilovefairuz> Core357: try: file `which vncserver`
<hendaus> abhijit,  no solution :<
<abhijit> hendaus, hmm
<Core357> ilovefairuz:/usr/bin/vncserver: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/vncserver'
<heyboy> which is the best web browser for Lucid, apart from Mozilla?
<mneptok> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<n-iCe> heyboy: chrome!!
<heyboy> I tried epiphany, but it keeps crashing
<abhijit> heyboy, chromium
<heyboy> thanks guys
<rhandom2> trying to use Rhythmbox import to import files from ~/Downloads/folder/ into Rhythmbox on Maverick Meerkat, but nothing happens. Rhythmbox help will not open.. Am I using import the wrong way?
<abhijit> !10.10 | rhandom2
<ubottu> rhandom2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rhandom2> ok will got there. Thanks
<trim> is there 10.10?
<trim> i am using 10.04 LTS
<abhijit> trim, no there IS not. there WILL be.
<Steve132> So, I installed evdev by accident
<Steve132> and it broke my joystick configuration
<Steve132> and now I can't remove it
<Steve132> without removing my xserver.  What kind of bizarre dependancy system allows you to NOT have evdev installed but once its installed you can't remove it?
<Steve132> I'm about 10 seconds away from reinstalling
<Steve132> but I feel like its a little insane that I have to reinstall my OS just to remove an optional component
<R136a1> i did the last apt-get upgrade and now flashplugin is not recognized by the webpages i browse i am using ff and chromium
<Steve132> anyone have any thoughts?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: does alt-f1 works?
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  no
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: you mean both left and right alts are mot working?
<abhijit> mot :D
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  yes :(
<R136a1> any help would be appreciated
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: alt left brings down menu and right gives you the manual
<Jordan_U> Steve132: It's installed on my machine and I've never installed it. But it looks like you're running into the fact that xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all *or* xserver-xorg-input-7
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  maybe something locked
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  coz none of the two alt works
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: what can you see on your keyboard whortcut on preference>keuboard shortcut
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: keyboard shortcut
<kala> anyone got experience making emerald themes?
<pheonixman> is there some other channel for g2ipmsg..?
<pheonixman> hello anyone in the channel..?
<kala> ye
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: No.
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  alt+f2 for show panel running application...
<pheonixman> Jordan_U, thank you man, now would you help me..?
<Steve132> Jordan_U: sorry, you're right, evdev is installed by default. Maybe something else caused my problem
<Steve132> Basically, I used to play games with my joystick just fine...but after installing evdev-dev (long story why I thought I needed this) when I plug in my joystick it takes over mouse control
<Steve132> and I can't play games because I can't open them
<Steve132> or keep focus
<Visine> when this is all done I want to know what games you play on ubuntu ;x
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: ok give me a minute
<Steve132> when the mouse is going everywhere
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  ok
<Steve132> and it never did this before, even just a few hours ago
<kala> Visine:  gbrainy is nice game
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: Since it appears to be a japanese chat client you may get better support in #ubuntu-jp
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: xev | grep keycode and paste what it says
<kala> is there ubuntu for estonia too?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: xev | grep keycode and press the alt f2
 * Visine googles gbrainey
<abhijit> Visine, maryo,freecol,freeciv.wideland,0ad
<kala> visine: check applications-games
<Steve132> Visine: Tremulous, VegaStrike, SuperTux, SuperTuxCart, Liquid Wars, UrbanTerror, Chromium, Wesnoth, and a couple others.  On that list, Wesnoth, UT, and SuperTux are my faves.  I use an XB360 controller for supertux and it rocks
<Steve132> at least I used to
<Steve132> but now I can't and its frustrating
<pheonixman> Jordan_U, is there any other alternative to ipmsg..?
<Visine> how do you get your 360 controller to talk to your pc?
<Visine> blue tooth or?
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: I have no idea.
<Steve132> visine: its wired
<Visine> oh ok
<Steve132> I don't actually own an xbox
<amirite> how do i add something to the rc runlevels
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: Do you speak japanese?
<amirite> like if i want to automatically start something in init.d
<Steve132> I just wanted a gamepad and it was the only one in the store
<amirite> how do i add that script to the startup
<pheonixman> Jordan_U, no
<Visine> i just converted to ubuntu on friday, I just bought crossover like 28 seconds ago
<amirite> essentiall how do i do rc-update add foo default in ubuntu
<Steve132> anyway, on topic: any help?
<Visine> about to install so I can get office
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  state 0x10, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
<pheonixman> does anyone here know an alternative for g2ipmsg.?
<amirite> hello
<amirite> how do i rc-update in ubuntu
<amirite> and how do i rc-status
<amirite> any help
<FloodBot3> amirite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> amirite: 'man update-rc.d'
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: "apt-cache search ipmsg" brings up xipmsg
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: pressing alt only does it displays something?
<pheonixman> Jordan_U, when do we use this command "apt-cache search"..?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: i mean on the keycode
<sacarlson> amirite:  cool link that helps too http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  state 0x18, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES
<shreymech> search files and folders stopped working in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pheonixman: apt-cache search is for searching for packages in the terminal. If you prefer a GUI try Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<kala> whats the best torrent client for linux?
<Jordan_U> !best | kala
<ubottu> kala: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: so your alt key is working
<trim> transmission?
<well_laid_lawn> rtorrent!
<shreymech> kala,  Deluge i think ??
<kala> dunno with my modem transmission is downloading slow
<trim> you have to tweak your tcp.ip first
<Jordan_U> kala: Probably an issue with port forewarding rather than with any specific client.
<trim> tcp/ip
<trim> if you knew hoe to do it...
<Steve132> So, yeha, anyone know how to disable joystick mouse emulation?
<kala> its such a wierd usb modem
<trim> y/s/hoe/how
<shreymech> hi all ! search files and folders stopped working in ubuntu , not returning any result even if the file exists
<trim> hahaha, it's insecure to connect by usb interface... because...
<Surlent777> hey guys...I am curious as to why, when I run initramfs -u, it tells me that "cryptsetup" is saying that my swap partition, /dev/sdb6, has "more than one resume device candidate". That seems to defy all logic.
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  ok so why alt+f2 is not working and also alt+f1
<peepingtom> Surlent777: "cryptsetuP" is likely saying that because you set up an encrypted swap partition, does swap still mount?
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I don't recall ever encrypting it. =/ I am not sure if it mounts or not, honestly. GParted seems to still see it as a plain swap and I can turn it on and off without any messages from GParted
<kala> anyone got experience making emerald themes?
<Surlent777> peepingtom: In fact, just now I told it to format it as swap and then tried again...same message =/
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: let me see if xmodmap can help you
<xwindows-clients> themes are a fun exercise in creative graphic arts
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I've also noticed that sometimes the system doesn't boot up, and when I look behind the Plymouth splash (Alt+B) it tells me that same thing and then asks me to either press enter or type the path to the resume image, but accepts no keyboard input anyway. It's rather annoying. Any idea on how I can resolve this?
<lunks> Hi, what can I do if a program which uses KDE (or qt3, not sure. It's DBDesigner 4) runs with font size really, really small?
<xwindows-clients> hey anyone know why its not good to install flash in a browser?
<chipdipson> # Appears as ANNA
<peepingtom> Surlent777: well I don't know much about this, but "more than one resume device candidate" probably means that you have more than one swap partition. So, my understanding is that Swap is Swap, it isn't specially formatted as encrypted swap or unencrypted swap. you can write encrypted or unencrypted files to it. So I imagine that you either have more than one swap partition, or that because swap can either be mounded as encrypted or unencryp
<shreymech> hi all ! search files and folders stopped working in ubuntu , not returning any result even if the file exists
<peepingtom> Surlent777: this channel is kind of dead at this time because lots of smart europeans are sleeping, you'd probably have better luck with a theorough google search ;)
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I am fairly certain that I only have one swap partition =/ That and Google hasn't been very useful so far =/
<peepingtom> Surlent777: also thanks for the heads-up with alt+b, i've been booting with the "quiet" option because I need that output sometmes
<Surlent777> peepingtom: Not a problem. I found it on accident trying to do a REISUB
<chipdipson> # Appears as ARMANDO
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  i change from the keyboard shortcuts alt+f2 to alt+s and it works
<hendaus> why
<bazhang> chipdipson, disable that please
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: so change then the previous alt-f5 as your refresh key
<Seveas-train> chipdipson, the 90's called. They want their crappy microsoft chat back. Use a real irc client please.
<lunks> What can I do if a program which uses KDE (or qt3, not sure. It's DBDesigner 4) has a really, really small font size everywhere?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: to alt-2
<chipdipson> (#G010E010M1) hahaha
<chipdipson> (#G410E910M1) what's it doing?
<shreymech> fck no body is replying :(
<peepingtom> Surlent777: Well, my understanding is that when you hibernate a machine, it dumps the memory to the swap partiton, so that's probably wat it means by "more than one resume device candidate"
<chipdipson> (#G810E:10M1) on this end it's extremely hilarious
<chipdipson> (#G010E010M1) sorry to break up your support discussion
<peepingtom> Surlent777: of course I may be completely wrong and it writes the memory to the hard disk, but i'm pretty sure it uses swap
<Seveas-train> chipdipson, on this end you are really annoying. Quit it.
<bazhang> chipdipson, stop it.
<Surlent777> peepingtom: That was my understanding too. I never use Hibernate because it has always been unreliabe
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: interchanging alt's doesnt matter as long as your only using the keyboard
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I tried going to suspend and back but that didn't do anything. You'd think redoing the partition would fix that but apparently not. Maybe I need to be in a live cd to do that?
<scriptwarlock> hendaus: but anyway seems you got it now and have a nice day :)
<shreymech> #G010E010M1
<Surlent777> peepingtom: properly I mean
<rww> oh joy, another MS Comic Chat user.
<ty2u> hi everyone, can someone please tell me why it says "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" on the desktop download page?  isn't that the one i should get if i have a 64 bit laptop?
<bazhang> shreymech, chipdipson last warning
<peepingtom> hendaus: I have an idea, you should try using one of those "virtual keyboards" like onboard
<Seveas-train> rww, feel like going jerkcity on their ass?
<hendaus> scriptwarlock,  thanx dude :)
<Seveas-train> ty2u, there are some things (like flash) that don't work properly on 64 bit
<Surlent777> ty2u: It's there as a warning simply because some things can get a little funny, like Flash
<hendaus> peepingtom,  how?
<ty2u> ahh, ok.  i think flash is ok these days.  thanks
<trim> even on iphone
<shreymech> bazhang, sorry dude.. but  i don't know what that code do..???? i just saw chipdipson doing that..???
<Surlent777> ty2u: I happen to run 64-bit with excellent results. It just might take a little work once in a while on your part, and if you ever download a deb with i386 in the name you'll have to install it with the command line
<peepingtom> hendaus: I cant believe youre still in this channel ;) but run "onbard" in terminal
<Surlent777> ty2u: which is not hard to do, incidentally: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /path/to/deb/file
<Seveas-train> onboard, not onbard :)
<trim> ubuntu has two directories called lib64 and lib32
<peepingtom> hendaus: erm actually there's no Fnum keys on onboard so that idea's dead ;)
<peepingtom> unless someone knows how to show the f keys
<shreymech> hi all ! search files and folders stopped working in ubuntu , not returning any result even if the file exists
<Seveas-train> Fn keycombinations are handled by the keyboard itself
<Surlent777> shreymech: judging from rww's comment that funny # stuff may be a string that only MS Comic Chat puts out and presumably uses to tell other MS Comic clients to modify the "comic" in some way, would be my guess
<peepingtom> Yeah I just thought that since most keyboards are USB and don't have those fancy ps/2 interrupts or whatever that ther was a way to do it virtually
<rww> Surlent777: your hypothesis is accurate
<shreymech> Surlent777,  man my revious problem..?? files and folder one
<Surlent777> rww: Awesome. Good to know.
<Surlent777> shreymech: I'm afraid I don't know enough about how Nautilus works to advise you much on this =/
<Seveas-train> shreymech, use locate in the terminal :)
<shreymech> Surlent777,  what is a MS comic chat
<hendaus> peepingtom,   ok i open onboard but there is no showing the f1 f2 .. till the end
<shreymech> Seveas, but GUI is fast.. i need to search alot of files.. terminal is tiring in that case
<Surlent777> shreymech: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat
<shreymech> Seveas,  my GUI is not working
<shreymech> Surlent777,  so can u do that # magic to me..??? i want to experiene that
<trim> my gui can run glxgear in 15000+ fps
<peepingtom> comic chat loks wildly entertaining
<Surlent777> shreymech: I cannot, as neither of us use that chat client.
<shreymech> Surlent777, than how come i was creating problem by that # command..????
<Surlent777> shreymech: It was not a problem, it was just seen as annoying by your fellow users, who no doubt justifiably consider it "spam"
<Jordan_U> shreymech: By contributing to filling the channel with non support related messages.
<shreymech> Jordan_U, okk Surlent777 ok
<peepingtom> Surlent777: did you see the bug repots on launchpad for your cryptd swap thinger?
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I've seen quite a few. Not sure what to make of them yet.
<Spyzer> hi all, i just installed windows 7 over ubuntu and then through live cd got my ubuntu back
<Spyzer> but
<Spyzer> windows 7 is not showing in the grub list
<ikey> Tried running sudo update-grub ?
<Spyzer> instead the old entry of windows xp profesional(which no longer exists)
<trim> grub2?
<Spyzer> grub2 yes
<trim> everybody hates it
<rww> i don't
<trim> hehe
<Surlent777> I use BURG
<Spyzer> okay
<peepingtom> Surlent777: Well with the file  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume it points to a UUID, a partition to resume from. Do you have that file? maybe it's complaining because you haven't specified which swap partition the ram is dumped to upon hibernation?
<Spyzer> thanks one more question, I am on a lan
<Spyzer> everything is fine on ubuntu that is i can ping other systems
<Surlent777> peepingtom: Can you refresh me on how to find UUIDs?
<peepingtom> Surlent777: Like the installer normally takes care of that for you, but perhaps you moved your swap partition and the uuid changed?
<Spyzer> but in windows it doesn't ping anything(if u can help, please tell)
 * ikey would say use blkid
<peepingtom> Surlent777: run "blkid"
<Surlent777> peepingtom: thanks. Interestingly, the UUID in /etc doesn't match what I have here
<Surlent777> peepingtom: safe to assume I should replace it?
<peepingtom> Surlent777: I bet!
<Surlent777> peepingtom: changing it and changing it back give me the same error message, but with the corresponding UUIDs
<navetz> hi, I am trying to do sudo aptitude upgrade but i am getting this message: http://pastebin.ca/1917970 , can someone tell me how I can install all these things?
<Spyzer> is there any way to check my lan card driver info in ubuntu
<Surlent777> navetz: the Kubuntu PPA seems to slooowly push out packages as it sees fit, apparently after enough people complain about dependency problems, or as they're discovered. When this happens, I usually just wait it out and eventually it usually fixes itself
<peepingtom> Surlent777: You know I just checked it and my /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume doesnt correspond to my swap parition either
<navetz> Surlent777: ah I see, thanks
<Surlent777> peepingtom: seeing that, I will keep it at the original value and move on
<peepingtom> Surlent777: But I do use an encrypted swap partition
<Surlent777> peepingtom: Again, I don't remember doing this =/ I just reinstalled; surely I would have noticed such a thing, right? I only told it to do a private directory I thought?
<ty2u> can i dd the iso onto a usb disk?
<ty2u> *usb stick
<Surlent777> ty2u: Ubuntu comes with a USB boot-disk maker
<Jordan_U> ty2u: No.
<Hamlin> LOL! $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<Surlent777> peepingtom: My /etc/fstab looks a bit...interesting. Care to take a look?
<peepingtom> honesly I am not a smart user, but sure! post it to pastebin and ill let you know what stuff it has that mine doesn't
<Surlent777> http://pastebin.com/9Ga0RLbc
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to record my desktop but the playback of the output video is too fast :( this is the command I'm running --> recordmydesktop --on-the-fly-encoding --v_quality 63 --v_bitrate 2000000 --s_quality 10 --full-shots --fps 20 --freq 48000 --buffer-size 65538 --no-sound --windowid 0x40000b4 --no-wm-check
<peepingtom> Surlent777: ours are identical except for the uuids
<Surlent777> peepingtom: even the comments?
<Calinou> MeXTuX: try to change the fps number...
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I reinstalled by installing over my old install
<simon_b1> hi guys!!!
<Calinou> it *may* work
<MeXTuX> a lower number?
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I figured it was all good because Ubuntu usually starts and Windows has been fine
<jgcampbell300> hello, I am trying to figure out how i could open firefox with say 6 tabs all diffrent address with one click ?   anyone help ?
<rony> hello,i m new in linux
<Surlent777> jgcampbell300: search the Firefox extension gallery
<simon_b1> i want to reset mine internet modem every 12 hours… since the modem can be controlled over web interface - is there a possibility to control (restart) that modem thru some script that would give commands to modem web interface?!
<rony> i want to know about terminal command
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<IdleOne> !cli | rony
<ubottu> rony: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Surlent777> rony: also see www.commandlinefu.com for a large collection of console tricks. Be careful and read them before trying any
<rony> how can i learn about terminal command
<Surlent777> rony:  man intro
<Surlent777> rony: type that into terminal^
<jgcampbell300> umm is firefox extension gallery the addons ... or something diffrent ?
<Surlent777> jgcampbell300: yes
<Surlent777> jgcampbell300: the add-ons
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks again
<peepingtom> Surlent777: well yeah comments are different but I only use Ubuntu. So if this really bothers you, this can be fixed the "windows way" by complete reinstall instead of understanding the problem. You can jst boot to a liveCD, mount your partitions, move everythign into a single folder at / , reinstall and then slectively moving stuff back. much faster than using an external hard drive, just don't format when you install ;)
<Surlent777> peepingtom: I just reinstalled and don't want to again. Surely there must be a different solution, and some day I will discover it. In the mean time, I have my first day of community college tomorrow and must sleep. Thanks for your assistance.
<peepingtom> yup no
<peepingtom> p.
<peepingtom> ;)
<Surlent777> heh
<rony> ok thanks
<esma_17> I read from "disk utility" that i have a few bad sectors on my hdd. Can we learn if the bad sectors are on the same area (at least at the moment) with my data or free space ?
<simon_b1> i want to reset mine internet modem every 12 hours… since the modem can be controlled over web interface - is there a possibility to control (restart) that modem thru some script that would give commands to modem web interface?!
<Funhouse> holy crap! wine is awesome! goodbye windows!
<tensorpudding> I guess it's surprising that Wine can run any Windows programs at all, so maybe it is amazing
<peepingtom> simon_b1: do you have a separate router
<Aiya> I have enable the cube effect and Its working fine.I only can make 4 windows in a straight line and also switch by rotating but I cant view it as cube.Please tell me shortcut or how to set it.Thanks
<awanti> i want to learn Ubuntu server perfectly. So any one can help me. How to learn this
<IdleOne> awanti: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<murali> please helpme. i am new to kubuntu. whenever i use a webbrowser and opens a web page which contains high resolution pics. my computer slows down and eventually becomes unresponsive
<kala> whats your computer specs
<kala> also whats the deafult web browser of kubuntu?
<ibrahim-kasem> I get an error message when updating please tell me whats the problem http://pastebin.com/GudeicZA
<blackMatrix> hi all. how do i turn-off joined/left messages on my irc chat
<Ghostly> for some reason only the grub command line show up when I boot after i ran the update tool, i ran boot info tool and got http://filebin.ca/hegtk/RESULTS1.txt
<rww> blackMatrix: which IRC client are you using?
<eztop> no one here will help with kubuntu problems :=/
<blackMatrix> rww: im using empathy chat
<eztop> I installed lubuntu and no one helps with that one either
<Illuminatus> hi
<blackMatrix> or is there a command i can run to disable it
<zamba> i've configured an openvpn connection through network applet.. but the connection is greyed out..
<Illuminatus> how was the AND for grep. I mean to do this -> cat file | grep aaa | grep eee    just with one grep
<rww> blackMatrix: ah, no idea then. I haven't found Empathy to be usable for IRC chat, so...
<blackMatrix> rww: oh ok
<joe__> i want to now how to use exe file in ubuntu
<Calinou> joe__: install wine
<Calinou> look in the software center, then type "wine" in search, simply
<joe__> ok
<murali> Kala: I am sorry. I have got internet prob here for a while. so couldnt reply u.
<ibrahim-kasem> why do i get this on updating ? http://pastebin.com/GudeicZA
<murali> KALA: I got the same prob while using any browser firefox, konquorer. also i am using Gnome desktop
<AngryParsley> is there a command in the terminal that does the equivalent of double-clicking on a file? OS X uses "open" for this but I haven't found an equivalent on linux
<enzotib> Illuminatus: grep -E 'aaa.*eee|eee.*aaa' is a ugly way
<geirha> AngryParsley: xdg-open
<AngryParsley> geirha: ahhhh you rock
<rww> Illuminatus: I note that that's a useless use of cat. grep -E file 'aaa.*eee|eee.*aaa'
<AngryParsley> that was exactly what I wanted. thanks
<murali> please helpme. i am new to kubuntu. whenever i use a webbrowser and opens a web page which contains high resolution pics. my computer slows down and eventually becomes unresponsive
<kala> murali: I really dunno
<kala> murali: same thing with live cd?
<murali> Kala, Thank u for responding.
<murali> kala, i never tried with live disk
<zkriesse> murali: What's up? I just popped in
<jdb> murali: how big are there pictures? what kind of internet connection do you have?
<jdb> murali: which browser do you use? did you try with another one? Konqueror/Firefox/Chrome
<murali> jdb: May b there the resolution of the pics is more than 1024*768. My internet speed is 500kbps
<linux_op> hi Im on parted majic and trying to install gcc compiler can anybody help?
<jdb> murali: which kind of pc are you working on?
<jdb> linux_op: what has pm to see with gcc?
<dotaniti1> hello
<PHPzomb> Hi. Is there a command to find out if a pc is 32bit or 64bit?
<dotaniti1> uname -a
<murali> jdb: i am working on desktop
<PHPzomb> dotaniti1: Linux dell-desktop 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Nov 26 03:14:38 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<somethinginteres> I need some help getting read/write access to my new hard drive - says I don't have permission to copy to it/read its cotents - thanks
<rww> PHPzomb: the architecture there is "i686", which is a 32-bit architecture.
<psycho789> is there a program that opens rar files in linux
<PHPzomb> dotaniti1: Thanks. What architecture does 64bit use?
<rww> PHPzomb: amd64, also known as x86_64
<PHPzomb> rww: thanks
<rww> PHPzomb: or rather, that's the most common 64-bit architecture these days
<fancybit> bad latecy...
<RogProg> Kinda like win 7,...    have dualboot win7 ubuntu
<Odium`> .
<fancybit> latency- -
<murali> jdb: I tried with frirefox, konquorer
<RogProg> fdisk /mbr    (more boot ram?)  :)
<RogProg> Will crash you windows
<RogProg> Why is captain picard bold?
<fancybit> konquorer what?
<geirha> RogProg: mbr - master boot record
<RogProg> Because he wants to boldly go where noone has gone before
<rww> ubottu: ot | RogProg
<ubottu> RogProg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RogProg> geirha: Know
<fancybit> fdisk /mbr is only usable for microsoft I think
<RogProg> Yes,...  undocumented command
<fancybit> there is a proj called dos4grub, I haven't test it for chain to grub
<fancybit> seems it's not so easy
<dumnut> hi, i want to hear an audio file, which application do i choose?
<fancybit> music box seems good.
<Odium`> dumnut, - I like audacious
<RogProg> http://www.wikihow.com/Pimp-Your-Windows-XP-Desktop-to-Look-Like-a-Cool-Mac-Desktop
<Odium`> dumnut -> http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Eagle> 1
<Odium`> 2
<Odium`> :)
<dumnut> thank-you for answer fancybit and Odium`, i listen to http://rense.com news analysis
<Odium`> :\
<c3l> why cant I reattach a detatched screen if I login to the user with su user fro another user account, i.e beeing logged in as foo, then su bar and trying to reattach bars screens, it wont work, why?
<mgolisch> c3l: whats the error message?
<Odium`> holycrap, xchat doesn't have word-wrapping all of a sudden.
<Odium`> lol
<geirha> c3l: screen preferrs that you own the terminal you attempt to attach to. the #screen channel may have some more information on that.
<mgolisch> c3l: and to properly get the users environment id suggest using su - username, to start a login session as that user
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, my /dev/mapper/server_root is 96% full, this mounts to / where can i look for the files to remove and free up disk space ? thanks
<lost_and_unfound> the /root is empty, I cannot seem top find the location of this mount
<mgolisch> what mount?
<c3l> mgolisch: "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/6' - please check." su - user doesnt work either, though the terminal then is /det/pts/9 :P
<fancybit> how should I mount my ntfs patitions on system startup?
<fancybit> which script should I edit?
<mgolisch> c3l: youll need to modify the permissions of that terminal then to allow the user to access it
<mgolisch> fancybit: /etc/fstab add an entry for it there
<lost_and_unfound> mgolisch: the / mount, it is 96% full, where can I look for the files that is filling up this space ? /root is empty, /tmp is a few kbs, /var/log/ is about 300M.. stiff not amounting to the 6.9GB used
<geirha> c3l: If you have ssh installed, do ssh user@localhost   ssh will allocate a new pseudo terminal.
<lost_and_unfound> s/stiff/still/g
<dotaniti1> hello to all, When tring to load the XP part. i have a blinking cursor and system halt. any ideas?
<mgolisch> lost_and_unfound: you could try to clean the apt archive cache using apt-get clean
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: In CLI, I usually use: sudo du -x --max-depth=1 -m / | sort -n
<careless> mgolisch - cd  / ; du -smh *
<c3l> geirha: ah yeha that solves it, ugly though :)
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: And then work myself down the directory tree by replacing / with the directory that uses most space.
<dotaniti1> Is someone can assist with my blinking cursor problem?
<lost_and_unfound> mgolisch: the apt-get clean did free up about 200MB, thanks.
<careless> mgolisch - remember the * will not show the hidden files
<Suit_Of_Sables> damn... htop shows 40 instances of the 'pommed' command each eatting up 1-2% of the CPU. something must be wrong right? is there another alternative for backlight, and audio function key controls on a mactel running linux?
<geirha> careless: shopt -s dotglob;  # then * will also match "hidden" files.
<lost_and_unfound> geirha: I have looked at that option as well, I am just a bit confuzed as the mount point '/' does not really seem to have a dedicated ares where the files are located.. the other partition I have here has more than 400GB still available
<careless> geirha: good one.
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: Most of the space is probably used under /usr, or possibly there's some large logfile in /var. How much space does / have in total?
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: And is /home a separate partition?
<lost_and_unfound> geirha: / = 6.9GB, /var = 300MB, /tmp = 174K, /home = separate partition with 450GB free
<abhinav_singh> i am having a folder called images ....in that folder there are 1000 of images of different sizes......i want to resize them as 150 * 150 .....is there any way to resize them in one go or i will have to resize them one by one?   please help me
<careless> can anyone recommend a better irc program to crappy xchat.
<`oi> bitchx
<lost_and_unfound> abhinav_singh: look at image magick, there are varous scripts and howto's to achieve what you would like to do
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: sudo du -hsx /usr # probably most of those 6.9G there then
<sidh> Greetings
<abhinav_singh> lost_and_unfound where to find image magick?
<careless> `oi - cheers i'll try it.
<lost_and_unfound> abhinav_singh: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=imagemagick+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g3g-s1g6&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<dotaniti1> how can i recover windowsxp partition?
<sidh> I would need some help configuring triple head with ubuntu 10.04 LTS and nvidia IGP + nvidia pci express GPU
<geirha> careless: No, bitchX is no longer being maintained. Try irssi
<lost_and_unfound> geirha: nope, /usr only 700MB big ... will search more through the dirs... thanks for the help
<alkemann> how do I uninstall an application I can not find in the software center? (netbeans)
<Jans> hi ?
<mercury_> Hi ^_^
<geirha> lost_and_unfound: sudo du -x --max-depth=1 -m / | sort -n  # This really should tell you. It shows sizes in mebibytes
<Remn> Hey, what's the offtopic channel?
<geirha> alkemann: How did you install it?
 * Jans Yardim edecek turk warmi ?!??!! :)
<alkemann> geirha: i thought with the software center, but maybe apt-get? i dont really remember
<geirha> alkemann: aptitude search '~i netbeans'
<fancybit> Audacious seems like the amp
<fancybit> cool ui
<alkemann> geirha: nothing
<geirha> alkemann: Then it's not installed as a deb package or through apt
<alkemann> geirha: ok, maybe i installed through their website? how do I get rid of it?
<geirha> alkemann: If I remember correctly "installing form the website" means you download a zip-file that you just unpack somewhere in your homedir, then run the netbeans binary inside that dir
<geirha> alkemann: So to "uninstall" it, you just remove that directory
<alkemann> geirha: i sudo installed it, it's in /usr/local
<ty2u> so im trying to put the live cd iso on a usb stick from in suse.  I can't do it. I tried their suggestion using "Imagewriter" but that didn't do it.  any ideas?
<ELREY> just wondering.. there was this little program which would allow to hear in one tcp port and redirect it to another ip port
<ELREY> not iptables
<ELREY> but i forgot its name
<enzotib> ELREY: netcat?
<geirha> alkemann: http://netbeans.org/community/releases/68/install.html#uninstallation
<john38> hey i got a question
<minihydra> i wrote a little shelscript that uses sudo, to my surprise script just executes without asking for password... what a hell?
<john38> im set up on a router to share internet connection if i setup WP2 TKIP+AES encryption will other people on a network be able to access my internet connection
<geirha> ty2u: Use UNetbootin
<ty2u> thanks =)
<alkemann> geirha: ok thanks. i guess I could have found that. so apps that doesnt appear in aptitude or software center will hopefully have a seperate uninstall shell script
<john38> im set up on a router to share internet connection if i setup WP2 TKIP+AES encryption will other people on a network be able to access my internet connection
<geirha> alkemann: Yes, if you install something without using apt or dpkg, you should take a note of how it can be uninstalled.
<ELREY> netcat! that is
<ELREY> ty !
<dotaniti1> is there ubuntu dist for sharp zaurus?
<well_laid_lawn> netcat ftw!
<john38> im set up on a router to share internet connection if i setup WP2 TKIP+AES encryption will other people on a network be able to access my internet connection
<Solow_> What language are .sh files programmed in? I'd like to create a file that executes a set of commands for me in the terminal.
<well_laid_lawn> Solow_: mostly bash
<Solow_> well
<well_laid_lawn> is a hole in the ground
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<trijntje> john38, if you mean WPA2: no, unless you give them the passphrase
<Solow_> well_laid_lawn: so, i just stick in the commands? I'd like to 'sudo chmod' and it'll return the question for my password, i cant seem to do this in php, so i'd like to call a file via php, that executes the commands...
<well_laid_lawn> Solow_: there is a very good readme file in /usr/share/doc/netcat
<well_laid_lawn> about the middle is what you want Solow_
<Solow_> well_laid_lawn: root@SolowCloud:/usr/share/doc/netcat# ls                       changelog.Debian.gz  copyright
<well_laid_lawn> netcat is how I transfer files on the lan
<Solow_> I think that wasnt meant for me
<john38> thanks trijntje
<Solow_> now I'm really confused
<well_laid_lawn> Solow_: sorry it used to be there - I'll paste mine if you want
<CMYK> salve a tutti
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CMYK> list
<well_laid_lawn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<well_laid_lawn> CMYK: try  /list   and look in the freenode tab
<nebula> help me ...
<nebula> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<nebula> why ?
<nebula> new ppa ?
<Solow_> Is there a way to make my command pass in the password for sudo?
<rww> nebula: because that PPA doesn't exist
<nebula> rww, new ppa ?
<korst3n> how do i change the way alt-tab remembers the last app in gnome?
<rww> nebula: I have no idea what you're asking; consider using sentences.
<Four2zero> hey all, im having some trouble with getting permissions to work on a specific directory that i would like to have. it's currently set to: drwx ------- and use this command: sudo chown -R 775 /opt/ts3/logs
<Four2zero> but it did not work.
<dlandau> Four2zero: I suppose you intended to use chmod instead of chown.
<Four2zero> oh...used the wrong cmd.
<Four2zero> will try.
<Four2zero> thanx
<Four2zero> dlandau is this correct: sudo chmod 755 /opt/ts3/logs
<careless1> 2:
<Four2zero> the white X is still there and i still can't access and view the files ?
<abhinav_singh> i have installed imagemagick  but i am not able to open it.....
<yeabean> who can help me to install quicktime
<Bacon> Hi please I'd like to know how I can build a debian package with options that allow me to prompt for user's information while using dpkg to install the package
<yeabean> make[3]: *** [bits.lo] 错误 1
<yeabean> make[3]:正在离开目录 `/home/yeabean/下载/quicktime4linux-2.3/thirdparty/faad2-2.0/libfaad'
<yeabean> make[2]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<dotaniti1> Is someone know ubuntu dist. for the zaurus device?
<pk__> i am a system admin and dont want my users to start windows from grub without a password
<pk__> can i do that?
<pk__> or can i disable windows permanantly?
<pradeep> hello everyone
<pradeep> good morning
<rocket16> What is the command to start weechat? Typing "weechat" doesn't work in VC.
<kr2000> hello everyone
<Bacon> No one for a .deb packages answer? ^^
<pradeep> pk__, edit your menu
<pradeep> pk__, i meant your grub menu just add a comment before windows or reduce the time for grub
<pk__> where is the grub.conf
<Jordan_U> pk__: set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" to remove the windows entry, and make the grub menu hidden by default (though still accessable by holding shift).
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | pk__
<ubottu> pk__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kuttan_> *ALERT* If anybody has lots of problems with INTEL_HDA based sound card. Do try hda-analyzer script from alsa-project . It sorts out the issue. when everything fails *END*
<pk__> can i set a password for a menu entry in grub?
<ikonia> pk__: no,
<Bacon> pk__: you can set a password for the whole bootloader :o
<ikonia> thats only to edit the boot loader
<ikonia> not menu's within grub
<slow-motion> hi
<Bacon> sorry to repeat myself but if someone can advise me how to build a .deb in order to prompt informations to the user while installing the package with dpkg
<Bacon> (software that I'd like to package need some users information like ip adress, etc)
<glaucous> A question about SVN. Is it possible to check with a command if there's a new SVN version up? Right now I just use svn update and make, which takes a long time, and sometimes there isn't even a new version
<rocket16> Hello all
<Bacon> glaucous: you mean a new version of the sources on your svn? i suppose that a svn checkout can inform you
<isbric> new bug? -> http://pastebin.com/j4pHGecm
<glaucous> Bacon: Hm no, that just downloads all of it again. Although I think I can do it with a script by saving the revision number
<isbric> lucid arm
<blink> i've just downloaded conky "a package"
<blink> how can i fully install it?
<isbric> do anyone else get the same error?
<davide_> http://xdccing.com/
<well_laid_lawn> !info conky | blink
<ubottu> blink: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<blink> well_laid_lawn: thanks. I actually installed it but it's not working. now trying the Synaptic Package Manager
<blink> i found it, it is marked in green. but nothing
<silv3r_m00n> I will need to reinstall windows , how shall I get back grub after that ?
<Bacon> blink: you have to configure it i don't remember if there's a default conkyrc
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: you can install it again from a liveCD
<silv3r_m00n> tutorial ?
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: or make a copy of your LBR
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: MBR
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<blink> Bacon: how? I am always having difficulties with packages
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: emm i know a good resource to save your MBR but its in french
<Bacon> blink: google for "configuring .conkyrc"
<Microsoft> good morning everyone
<davide_>  /msg Beast-X-422 XDCC SEND #4
<devunt> good dinner :p
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: the liveCD option worked for me : just boot on the liveCD after having install again windows, mount your linux partition, chroot in it, and then aptitude install grub
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: the MBR copy works because when you reinstall windows, it just erase your MBR to a new and fresh one, but unconfigured with grub
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: so if you paste again the old MBR it'll just work fine normally
<silv3r_m00n> in ubuntu 9.10 its grub 2 and I guess its different
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: but as I said the liveCD worked for me :)
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: different from what?
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: don't worry just install again grub2
<Bacon> silv3r_m00n: your ubuntu version won't change after having install windows
<blink> Bacon: actually found youtube videos. thanks anyway.
<Bacon> blink: on various ubuntu forums
<Bacon> blink: lol ok :) ho and one thing
<Bacon> blink: there's some topic which gather .conkyrc samples
<Bacon> blink: it can be interesting, to scroll many conky's functionalities
<pradeep> dual home
<MicrosoftTeam> guys i need a help!!!!!!!! when i try to open youtube.co.uk im always redirected to this page http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FATsxFBkSO0 and i dont know why?? could you check it out pls and tell me how to sort it out ?
<bindi> .. :|
<lea_> re
<lea_> je fais comment pour envoyer le lien de votre tchat a une copine sur xtchat
<MicrosoftTeam> guys i need a help!!!!!!!! when i try to open youtube.co.uk im always redirected to this page http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FATsxFBkSO0 and i dont know why?? could you check it out pls and tell me how to sort it out ?
<[Mercury]> ...........
<ty2u> hi there, so ive tried unetbootin, it downloaded ubuntu live onto a usb key, the files are on there, but it won't boot.  i selected the device on boot but it doesn't boot it.  any ideas why?
<MicrosoftTeam> ty2u,  i use lili usb creator
<MicrosoftTeam> try it too i ever had any probs with it
<iflema> !ot | MicrosoftTeam
<ubottu> MicrosoftTeam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iflema> !fr | lea_
<ubottu> lea_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MicrosoftTeam> <iflema> sorry my dear
<Hover> how
<Hover>       
<Girei> Hello everyone.
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Hover> how can i change the resolution of my tty1,2,3 etc? its only half the screen.
<wissem> hi Girei
<Girei> ^^
<ty2u> MicrosoftTeam: well unetbootin is specifically designed to download the ubuntu iso and create a bootable usb disk so i dont understand why it doesn't work.  i am able to boot other isos off my usb. ill try lili, thanks
<Girei> I haveprobably the most random question ever, because after four hours of googling, I never even seen it.
<wissem> lol
<Arcidias> ty2u: unetbootin on what host?Windows or Linux?
<Girei> When I play music on my laptop, it's streaming. In Rhythmbox and in Totem.
<ty2u> linux
<Girei> How do I make it play it normally?
<Hover> xrandr doesnt work in tty1/2/3 etc
<wissem> streaming ?
<Girei> Yes.
<Girei> It can be halfway through the song and the progress slider stays at the beginning.
<Arcidias> ty2u: have you tried usb-creator?
<gimpy283> \exit
<Girei> And if I pause it, it restarts the song.
<[Mercury]> girei -: is the song sotred locally?
<erUSUL> Girei: happens with all your files ?
<[Mercury]> girei -: sotred*
<Girei> It's all right here on my desktop.
<[Mercury]> ffs
<[Mercury]> stored*
<wissem> try re installing Rythmboc Girei
<erUSUL> Girei: if it is a streaming format without index or corrupted index it can give that symptons
<Girei> It's not rythmbox, though.
<Girei> It's all music players.
<erUSUL> Girei: if only happens with a specific file...
<Girei> Then every song from every CD I own is corrupted.
<ty2u> Arcidias: is that from linuxliveusb.com ?  i am there looking but it seems to be an exe
<Girei> And music I make with lms
<Girei> *lmms
<Arcidias> ty2u: no, it's a package - try sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<erUSUL> Girei: totem and RB both use gstreamer. tried with vlc? or mplayer?
<Girei> is it a gstreamer problem, then?
<Girei> I just double-click my music and listen while typing stuff.
<atrain> ah
<geemee> Hi there. I am looking to setup a virtual ubuntu machine to act purely as a syslog server. I am wanting to log several devices. Any recommendations for software?
<erUSUL> Girei: may be. you can reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras package ? or only the gstreamer-plugins-* packages
<Girei> I'll try. brb
<sacarlson> Girei: try System>Prefered Aplications>Multimedia  select the application that is installed that you want to use to play music
<ty2u> Arcidias: well im on suse atm and seems it isn't in their repos.  i have tried Imagewriter, and tried to dd the image, eventhough someone said I couldn't, also tried unetbootin.  nothing is working for me with ubuntu but i can boot other isos on the usb key.
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know about a native software like "Makagiga" (personal information manager) for Ubuntu 10.04?
<Girei> The only choices are Rythmbox and Totem
<sidh> i try to configure triple head with 2 nvidia card on ubuntu 10.04, i tried with xinerama, at the beginig the 3 screens LEDs become powered on, but then i get a message that Xorg is in low res conf , and i have to check my xorg.conf file
<sacarlson> ty2u: are you trying to install ubuntu with usb or run persistent from a usb boot of ubuntu?  if the first did you try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sidh> but when i grep EE (errors) in Xorg.0.log i get nothing, does errors could be stored in other file ?
<Irreducibilis> Okay, I have the stupidest question ever, and I bet the answer is totally obvious.
<Irreducibilis> Where on my system is the user-dirs.dirs file?
<Kjeldor> is it alright if i already have ubuntu installed, and then install win7 after?
<rww> Girei: some of the gstreamer codecs for MP3 (and various other formats, but people usually notice it for MP3) do that. I know gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg does; dunno if the other ones work better.
<Irreducibilis> I cant find it anywhere
<sacarlson> sidh:  try all the files grep -r EE *
<sidh> sacarlson: it will be old ones isn't it ?
<ty2u> sacarlson: im just trying to boot off the usb key to check ubuntu out and make sure it works on my system.  i dont have any dvds left i dont think.  ill check that link thanks :)
<Irreducibilis> And yes I have tried google too
<Irreducibilis> to no luck, as usual
<Kjeldor> is it alright if i already have ubuntu installed, and then install win7 after?
<Irreducibilis> Where on my system is the user-dirs.dirs file?
<sacarlson> sidh: you can use find  to filter newer files but I would have to google how to use find     like find | grep EE *
<rww> Irreducibilis: ~/.config/
<Girei> Irreducibilis- Install Burg
<Irreducibilis> rww, Yes, but where is "that"
<Irreducibilis> I'm like totally new to linux here.
<rww> Irreducibilis: /home/yourusername/.config/
<Irreducibilis> okay, one second
<rww> Irreducibilis: open file manager, go to your home folder, press ctrl-H to show hidden files, double click .config, voila.
<sacarlson> ty2u: well I think the link I gave you will boot like a live cd only in this case live usb,  just any changes you make in your home at boot will be lost
<Irreducibilis> ... wow that was easy
<Irreducibilis> Thank you!
<Irreducibilis> you just saved me a headache
<Girei> rww, I love you. I reinstalled the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and it works again!
<Hover> so.. anyone has idea how to change the resolution of tty1/2/3 etc?
<skumara> can program created to i386 computer run in ubuntu AMD64?
<sacarlson> rww: cool I didn't know that hot key ctl-h  I was doing it the slow way with menus
<hariom> Hi, is there free music available with Ubuntu? Like sample files which can be played for any use
<Girei> Look in the examples folder, hiriom
<Girei> /home/examples
<ty2u> sacarlson: ok thanks, it gives a trick to try on there but i dont know if it will work or not.  cheers
<Girei> Sorry, it's /home/Examples
<Girei> This is in there...
<rww> actually, it's /home/yourusername/Examples, which links to /usr/share/example-content/ ;)
<Girei> file:///usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/InTheCircle.oga
<sacarlson> ty2u: it used to be easy,  I would think it still is
<hariom> Girei: Is it on Ubuntu Desktop?
<hariom> I am running server 10.04
<airtonix> hariom, you won't find it then.
<hariom> Anywhere online I can get that?
<Girei> Well, while I'm still here, I guess I may be able to squeeze in 1more question...
<rww> hariom: sudo apt-get install example-content
<Girei> Any way to put Linux on the Wii? ^^;
<Irreducibilis> I'm back. Its not working.
<Irreducibilis> I'm trying to change the default location that cheese saves files into to a different hard drive
<Girei> I love how IRC chats give away people's IP addresses.
<Irreducibilis> and the program itself wont let me change the default directory, so I assumed that maybe changing the actual default would help
<Girei> [/sarcasm]
<Irreducibilis> but noooo
<Irreducibilis> Can someone please help me change the location that Cheese saves files to?
<Irreducibilis> I wish things were just simple
<sacarlson> Irreducibilis: what is cheese under graphics?
<Irreducibilis> Hey I think I got it...
<Irreducibilis> wait a second.
<sacarlson> Irreducibilis: good then I won't install it
<Irreducibilis> Okay, for some reason re-saving user-dirs.dirs fixed the problem.
<Irreducibilis> Thank you for your help :)
<topyli> np
<airtonix> Irreducibilis, do you understand why ?
<zus> has anyone used an RW-DVD  for burning an .iso then erased it to try another distro's live disc? has it worked well or are theyre any issue with erasing dvd or cd RW?
<fabio> Hi guys. I have a corrupted pen drive  (it got corrupted when unsafely removing it) When I insert it, ubuntu won't open it up or recognize it. Is there a way to fix this problem? Thank you.
<erUSUL> fabio: reformat it ?
<trijntje> fabio, you can try to recover the data on it wit photorec
<trijntje> if nothing important is on it just format it again
<fabio> erUSUL: Yes, reformat it. however it doesn't show up in gparted either :(
<fabio> but the red led on the pen drive is on so i know it isn't broken
<fabio> it used to show up in gparted at least, now it's not showing up
<erUSUL> fabio: ?? do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the usb. paste the new output in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fabio> Aug 16 11:18:51 fabio-dellmini9 kernel: [  567.900168] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 18
<fabio> Aug 16 11:18:52 fabio-dellmini9 kernel: [  568.516144] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 19
<fabio> Aug 16 11:18:52 fabio-dellmini9 kernel: [  569.078689] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 20
<fabio> Aug 16 11:18:53 fabio-dellmini9 kernel: [  569.600225] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 21
<FloodBot3> fabio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kj4evr> is anyone alive?
<fabio> so i think it is recognized but not showing up for some reason
<trijntje> kj4evr, yes
<kj4evr> ok I just installed 10.04 on an old pos computer
<kj4evr> now I am tring to set up a ruby on rails
<fabio> erUSUL what should i do now? Thanks :)
<erUSUL> fabio: use a pastebin. you where interrupted by the floodbots
<fabio> what is a pastebin?
<hiya> pastebin.com
<fabio> http://pastebin.com/L14vmC9C
<robyromania> hi, is the acerhk module for wireless buttons installed in lucid?
<judgen> If i have ubuntu on one disk and would like to install it onto another physical disk, can this be done withouth a CD or DVD?
<fabio> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/L14vmC9C
<fabio> is this correct?
<erUSUL> fabio: that's all you get ?
<fabio> sadly, yes
<erUSUL> fabio: :/ it seems that it resets itself... broken hardware i guess
<robybrasov> anyone with acerhk driver here?
<fabio> damn :S
<fabio> THNKS anyway
<fabio> is there something else i could try? :(
<matt007> hai all, any1 can help me about svn
<matt007> i want to add - svn checkout http://perl-net-im.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ perl-net-im-read-only
<erUSUL> fabio: i dunno sorry
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i know that swap is working?
<HTC> hi
<HTC> how i reinstall grub from live cd?
<intranut> JoeMaverickSett: top
<[Mercury]> Question: Suddenly my adobe flash plugin no longer works, in either firefox/chromium.
<JoeMaverickSett> intranut: it says that i got like 6Gb of swap but none is used.
<intranut> good
<intranut> your ram is more than enough
<Shish> JoeMaverickSett: perhaps you have so much ram, swap isn't needed?
<matt007> i want to add - svn checkout http://perl-net-im.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ perl-net-im-read-only
<matt007> any1 help me
<Shish> matt007: add it to what?
<JoeMaverickSett> Shish: i got 2Gb of RAM. is that enough?
<intranut> type mem
<intranut> sorry
<trijntje> JoeMaverickSett, I have 2 GB RAM and no swap usage
<matt007> Shish: i want to learn ymsgr in perl
<intranut> free
<matt007> Shish: http://code.google.com/p/perl-net-im/source/checkout
<Shish> I have 2GB RAM, ~500MB of which is free, no swap used; though this is having just booted and opened a couple of terminals
<JoeMaverickSett> trijntje: so, i got 2Gb of RAM and therefore my 6Gb of swap is not being used.
<trijntje> yeah, I would think so
<intranut> JoeMaverickSett: my 1 gb is more than enough
<JoeMaverickSett> so, swap is used only when there seems to be not enough space on RAM, am i right?
<Shish> if you want to use it, open up any modern web browser and leave it on a javascript-heavy page overnight :P
<JoeMaverickSett> intranut: oh! okie!
<trijntje> JoeMaverickSett, yes, because RAM is fast and Swap is slow
<JoeMaverickSett> Shish: i wouldn't try that! =D
<intranut> this is why Linux has became king
<JoeMaverickSett> trijntje: oh! okie! thanks.
<trijntje> your welcome
<JoeMaverickSett> thanks y'all for the quick reponses! \m/
<intranut> welcome
<Wadeee>  intranut : if it's only in your LAN you can edit just host files
<airtonix> intranut, it has ?
<Wadeee>  airtonix : it was languishing in my drafts folder for a long time, mostly-done
<airtonix> Wadeee, what was ?
<Wadeee>  airtonix : Not knowing who is chairing or who scribed recently, I propose Michael_Cooper
<airtonix> Wadeee, wut ?
<Wadeee>  airtonix : If you are really worried about wasting time reviewing microdata why are you spending so much time on it?
<rww> Wadeee: don't reply to this message
<Arcidias> rww
 * airtonix thinks he got trolled
<Arcidias> rww: do NOT read this message
<Wadeee>  rww : there has to be a host file
<Wadeee>  Arcidias : it was languishing in my drafts folder for a long time, mostly-done
<Wadeee>  Arcidias : I don't want anyone to connect to my unreal
 * airtonix suspects that wadee is a bot
<funkyweasel> Good morning.  Which distribution and version of JRE should I use with Ubuntu Lucid Open Office 3.2?
<Wadeee>  funkyweasel : address? o.0
<WickedWayz> i think Wadeee is a bot
<funkyweasel> Wadeee: I do not understand your response.  Also, not a bot ;)
<Wadeee>  WickedWayz : try /etc/hosts
<Wadeee>  funkyweasel : address? o.0
<WickedWayz> address ??
<WickedWayz> what address ?
<corpsicle> hey
<funkyweasel> WickedWayz: I think it's a bot.
<Wadeee>  WickedWayz : or windows\system32\drivers\etc\
<Wadeee>  WickedWayz : I don't want anyone to connect to my unreal
<Wadeee>  corpsicle : HTML5 element on Android <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711078/html5-video-element-on-android> ** HTML5 Video and degradation? <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1903779/html5-video-and-degradation>
<Wadeee>  funkyweasel : I would rather see those people make actual reasoned arguments for any objections than preempt their objections and lose out on the feedback
<corpsicle> so, my kubuntu installation plays sound when i startup and shut down, but i cant get sound out of any applications, what gives ?
<rww> !ops | Wadeee
<ubottu> Wadeee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Wadeee>  corpsicle : I do not know which phone connection belongs to
<Wadeee>  rww : like you can do something like that: "209.85.135.105 goog g" and type just g in your browser and connect to google
<Wadeee>  ubottu : Pursuing conformance solutions for the N-body gravitational system known as "the Web", and in general, collectively performing various acts of unparalleled hubris
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> Wadeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wadeee>  ubottu : it was languishing in my drafts folder for a long time, mostly-done
<Wadeee>  FloodBot3 : I would rather see those people make actual reasoned arguments for any objections than preempt their objections and lose out on the feedback
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Mercury]> !ops | Wadeee
<ubottu> Wadeee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Wadeee>  ubottu : or windows\system32\drivers\etc\
<Wadeee>  [Mercury] : I don't strongly care I think
<Wadeee>  ubottu : well, 127.0.0.1 is your own host, you need to edit the host file of the machine you want to connect from
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tom453642356> hello, i need help with Intel G45 graphics
<tom453642356> i want to force it to use VGA
<[Mercury]> thx
<tom453642356> it currently defaults to dvi
<funkyweasel> Recurring issue I have is that Open Office 3.2 crashes with a polite 'Due to an unexpected error, OpenOffice.org crashed' message.  I've tried removing and re-adding, resetting the userprofile, and checking a valid JRE is installed.
<[Mercury]> Hey guys
<[Mercury]> question for you, everytime flashplayer starts in fullscreen it immediately crashes
<[Mercury]> with the following error
<[Mercury]> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0"
<fourcolors> hi, I would like to install a specific version of Ruby on my ubuntu machine via terminal. How can I install ruby 1.9.2 rc2
<intranut> LINUX Life made easy !!!!!! o.O
<joschi> fourcolors: follow the installation instructions on ruby-lang.org or use something like rvm (http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/)
<joschi> fourcolors: I'm not aware of any DEB packages for the ruby 1.9.2 release candidates but you might find some
<fourcolors> joschi: ok looks like rvm it is
<cem> hi all
<cem> i have sound problem on  ubuntu lts
<corpsicle> so, my kubuntu installation plays sound when i startup and shut down, but i cant get sound out of any applications, anyone know what could be wrong ?
<Guest64928> how can i incrase my record voice on ubuntu lts ?
<Guest64928> how can i incrase my record voice on ubuntu lts ?
<Guest64928> i want to record my desktop i can record but i cant hear my voice how can i fix it ?
<bacon> please i'm looking for some information about debian packaging. I'd like to know what to do to prompt users formation information while installing a home made .deb package
<bacon> *informations
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> bacon: #ubuntu-packaging
<Guest64928> i want to record my desktop i can record but i cant hear my voice how can i fix it ?
<bacon> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<erUSUL> Guest64928: ^
<Guest64928> i use recordmydesktop
<Guest64928> i recorded but i cant hear my voice
<Guest64928> its very very lower
<funkyweasel> Should I use the Sun Java6 JRE for openoffice on Lucid?  Or just stick to default-jre?
<erUSUL> funkyweasel: i would use default. why bother changing it if it works ?
<JonathanEllis> I want to do a mailmerge in scribus. I found a script that may work at http://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/scribusmailmerge but I dont know how to get the files into Scribus. Has anyone else used this? Am I right in thinking I need to install a subversion tool to download the script? I tried asking in #scribus but nobody is in
<funkyweasel> erUSUL: I do not know that it does.  Openoffice 3.2 frequently crashes.  Removing and re-adding OO has not helped resolve the issue.  So I am wondering if there is a 'recommended' JRE for OO?
<Goliath> a
<erUSUL> funkyweasel: i would try with java disabled ( is used in only a few places DB's mainly)
<funkyweasel> erUSUL: Nice one, reducing complexity is an excellent step.
<Goliath> whats the default opensource driver for ubuntu?
<Goliath> vesa or nouveau
<corpsicle> hey im not getting any sound in spotify, kubuntu is however making sounds when logging in and out. what could be the cause of this ?
<corpsicle> not getting any sound in any applications it seems
<Guest64928>  when i m recording my desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop , my pc gonna be very slower , what can u say about it ?
<cmpsalvestrini> corpsicle try restarting pulseaudio, if that doesn't work try restarting the pc, if that doesn't work sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<Wipster> hi all /j #minicom
<Wipster> bother my bad
<VirusTB> i neeed some serious hlep with my Ubuntu
<corpsicle> ive tried restarting the pc a number of times
<corpsicle> ill try reconfigure pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> !ask |VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VirusTB> sebsebseb:  :) i was getting to that
<VirusTB> i updated something on my sytem, and for some reason now my LAN internet doesnt wana work
<corpsicle> cmpsalvestrini: still nothing =(
<nogo> lol
<Wipster> I am using minicom with a ftdi usb to serial converter I can receive fine but sending keys doesn't work (works on windows), I have checked permissions on /dev/ttyUSB0 and I have made sure I am in the dialout group but nothing so far...
<fourcolors> is your .bashrc the same as your .profile file?
<corpsicle> cmpsalvestrini: killing pulseaudio manually and restarting it and then the applications worked =)
<sebsebseb> VirusTB  very rare sometimes updates brake stuff it seems,  and then you can't just revert the upgrade either, but probably next year and there will be a feature by default that will allow people to
<sebsebseb> VirusTB how new is the install?
<fourcolors> can someone help me understand this? the difference between .profile and .bashrc ?
<sebsebseb> corpsicle: Kubuntu doesn't use Pulseaudio by default
<sebsebseb> corpsicle: it will starting with 10.10 though
<sebsebseb> corpsicle: also since your using Kubuntu you can try getting help here as well #kubuntu
<corpsicle> ok ill keep that in mind
<corpsicle> thanks
<judgen> How do i disable the splash screens when running failsafe mode?
<judgen> it keeps interrupting my operations
<judgen> can it be done from grub config?
<sebsebseb> judgen: the splash screens?
<judgen> yes
<sebsebseb> judgen: the boot up animation?
<rdw200169> Wipster: wow, thats an interesting one if i've ever heard one... I have no idea...
<abhinav_singh> i am trying to save this image as AC/DC.png but it is not saving...why so??? please help me....link of the image is this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AngusYoung1.JPG
<judgen> sebsebseb: yes indeed
<sebsebseb> judgen: Grub 2 is well rather boring looking by default in Ubuntu,  just the black background and white text and such on it.  no theme by default
<sebsebseb> judgen: the boot up is Plymouth
<sebsebseb> for 10.04
<judgen> sebsebseb: after boot into failsafe i get to the menu, then the other xsplash or whatever starts.. i need it gone so i can rescue my system.
<sebsebseb> judgen: which version are you on?
<topyli> abhinav_singh: the shell sees that as "file DC.png in the directory called AC" and that directory does not exist
<judgen> 10.4
<sebsebseb> judgen: failsafe you mean the uhmm?
<judgen> lucid
<Wipster> rdw200169, yeh I am totally stumped
<judgen> sebsebseb: rescue mode where you can repair packages and stuff.
<funkyweasel> Sadly, disabling JRE in OpenOffice has not stopped it from crashing once more. :(
<sebsebseb> judgen: ok thought you meant that
<sebsebseb> judgen: so yeah theres the normal boot option in that, and the recovery option or something
<sebsebseb> judgen: and then if you do the recovery option  or whatever it was,  you get text boot, if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> why are you in there anyway, whats the problem?
<judgen> sebsebseb: sudo and some other packages got broken i just need to repair them
<Wipster> rdw200169, well I guess it was my fault, apparently it was software flow control opps
<judgen> when i get to the "this will install <number of packages> do you wish to contineu", the splash steals focus and i cant type Y
<sebsebseb> judgen: probably a command for that,  well sure there will be.  Also I would suggest leaving Plymouth alone in 10.04,  because they haven't exactly put it into the distro in a good way,  and as a result there have been many problems with it, for various people,  including myself on the other computer when it ran Ubuntu.
<rdw200169> Wipster: at least it works now! ;)
<judgen> sebsebseb: i had the splash disabled before the update... so i know i can shut down that splash somehow.
<judgen> but as the grub-update overwrites my grub.cfg every time i do not remember what settings i used.
<judgen> but i need the other splash to be disabled as well.
<sebsebseb> judgen: uh Grub 2
<sebsebseb> judgen: Grub 2 :(
<judgen> yes
<judgen> grub2
<nogo> ubuntu = grub2 +ext4
<judgen> i know
<sebsebseb> nogo: by default yep
<nogo> then you are screwed
<sebsebseb> nogo: uhmm?
<judgen> nogo: why?
<nogo> hahaha
<whoaski> does anybody know how edit my .bashrc ?
<sebsebseb> nogo: Grub 2 sucks
<nogo> data exchange
<sebsebseb> nogo: as a result quite a few distros still use the old version by default :)
<judgen> do not be silly, this is rather pointless.. i just hit google... i know i have disabled them before through grub.
<sebsebseb> judgen: been a while since  I went into recovery mode, and can't just get that in my vm's of Ubuntu it seems.  and I no longer have a pshyical install, because of certain issues with 10.04.
<sebsebseb> judgen: however yeah, so theres like a kind of safe mode in Windows option for recovery mode if I remember correctly,  that would boot up Ubuntu?
<VirusTB> sebsebseb:  how do i get ubuntu to auto mount a partition// HDD upon start up?
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: messing around trying to get ethernet working,  won't be that easy,  I been there before once,  well  other computer  and ethernet woudn't work with 8.10,  and in the end I just put 9.04 on instead,  since  well 9.04 was already out
<tom5623456453> i have issue with intel g45 graphics (or xorg)
<tom5623456453> if intel graphics chip can't detect monitor edid, it assumes no monitor connected
<tom5623456453> but i have kvm
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: by the time I upgraded 8.04 on there to 8.10,  and  it woudn't work on Live CD either.  unless you know what exactly caused your problem,  it can be a bit tricky to sort out.  altough there are some log files
<tom5623456453> how do i force intel g45 to always output to vga?
<VirusTB> sebsebseb: where are the log files located?
<Arcidias> sebsebseb: sometimes my network-applet cannot connect, but when I disable it, I am able to connect via pppoeconf
<sebsebseb> Arcidias: well VirusTB lost their ethernet connection after installing some update for Ubuntu
<Arcidias> sebsebseb: has he tried pppoeconf?
<mxtr> how can i tell my linuxbox to use one networkinterface for internet-connection and another just for lan?
<cutiyar> when i put the command to start ccpd it say fail , it make me mad
<manuel__> hi
<caim> hi I am trying to boot a custom xen dom0 kernel, and I get stuck at : gave up for root device. Common problems... -Boot args, -Check rootdelay, -Missing modules...
<nogo> lo
<manuel__> i bought the wd my studio ext hdd
<JonathanEllis> I'm trying to install a script into scribus. The script is at http://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/scribusmailmerge. I have copied the files to /usr/share/scribus/scripts/scribusmailmerge using sudo svn co http://tools.assembla.com/svn/scribusmailmerge /usr/share/scribus/scripts. So far so good. Now when I try to run ./setup.py I get the errors shown at http://pastebin.com/McmJ3ZBV. How do I install the missing modules?
<tomcullinane> hi all i need help
<manuel__> my problem is that there is a hidden area on the disk
<caim> I set the boot parameter to dummy=dummy as I read this is a workaround to other problems with grub2.
<manuel__> it is mounted as virtual cd and has wd software on it
<manuel__> and is 600 mb big
<manuel__> i want to remove that software
<JonathanEllis> !ask | tomcullinane
<ubottu> tomcullinane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manuel__> but the dev is mounted read only
<manuel__> how can i remount with rw rights ?
<JonathanEllis> manuel__: Can you please ask the whole question on one line. Otherwise its very difficult for anyone to read all of it
<manuel__> ok
<tomcullinane> :) OK here it goes: I have a fujitsu-siemens li2735, I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and I am a newcomer to linux...On my laptop to turn the wireless card on a software shortcut is assigned for windows (fn+F1) this of course doesnt work on ubuntu could somebody help me enable the wireless card
<anodesni> manuel__, "mount -n -o remount,rw /"
<caim> Has anyone tried to boot, a custom xen dom0 kernel (xen stable 2.6.32) and is having the same problem?
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: have you tried installing the missing modules?
<manuel__> i bought the wd my studio ext hdd my problem is that there is a hidden area on the disk it is mounted as virtual cd and has wd software on it and is 600 mb big i want to remove that software to get the space but the dev is mounted read only how can i remount with rw rights ?
<JonathanEllis> !wireless
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: IE sudo apt-get install mysqldb pypgsql pysqlite2 sqlite
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anodesni> manuel__, change "/" into the path to the device
<manuel__> yes thanks that helped
<JonathanEllis> !wireless | tomcullinane
<ubottu> tomcullinane: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JonathanEllis> tomcullinane: Hope that helps
<manuel__> grr it did not delete the stuff
<tomcullinane> !wireless?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis> tomcullinane: See the info that ubottu told you
<tomcullinane> thankyou :)
<JonathanEllis> Arcidias: Thanks. It was right in front of me. Doh!
<anodesni> manuel__, just repartition it if there is nothing on the drive
<manuel__> as it is a hidden part of the hdd is there a way to make it visibale and format it with fdisk?
<JonathanEllis> Arcidias: I go on holiday and forget how to do things!
<manuel__> anodesni, there is but it is mounted as sr1 and emulates a cd drive
<dom_dom> hi! sorry for interrupting but.. i'm trying to setup ubuntu server on ibm x3550 and im stuck with hard drive detection.
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: I know how it is
<anodesni> manuel__,  I mean on the other partition, the actual file storage
<dom_dom> any one can help ?
<JonathanEllis> Arcidias: Unfortunately "Couldn't find package MySQLdb"
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: I'll look into your problem
<erUSUL> dom_dom: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200712-201/ <<< it is certified so it should work
<manuel__> ok found it on the net need to do firmware update first
<manuel__> thanks
<dom_dom> erUSUL: i know, but its not:),
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: do you have a readme file, containing the dependencies for scribus?
<erUSUL> dom_dom: maybe you have to manually instruct the instaler to load the SATA/SAS/RAID drivers ?
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: or for the script, more like
<erUSUL> dom_dom: #ubuntu-server may be a better place to ask
<erUSUL> dom_dom: http://blog.fastmail.fm/2009/10/19/ibm-x3550-m2-or-x3650-m2-and-debianubuntu/
<erUSUL> dom_dom: ^
<erUSUL> possible drivers
<dom_dom> erUSUL:  ok thx
<dom_dom> erUSUL: ok. i wait for you to end:)
<dom_dom> erUSUL: i'm trying to use megaraid_sas or mtpsas none of them worked
<erUSUL> dom_dom: i'm done. that blog post has an update with the three possible drivers you may want to check. mptsas and megaraid_sas
<dom_dom> erUSUL: i've check them before i've asked question here :)
<dom_dom> erUSUL: i consider irc as last place to ask ;)
<Arcidias> JonathanEllis: http://tools.assembla.com/svn/scribusmailmerge/lib/README look here
<cutiyar> when i put the command to start ccpd it say fail , it make me mad
<cesc_xubuntu> Hi there. I have a wireles usb adapter Alfa Network AWUS036H which works fine on my ubuntu 10.04 PC (It worked straight away without installing drivers), but on this machine with xubuntu it doesn't work. Yesterday I installed the Realtek drivers for chipset rtl8187L and after some problems compiling the source code I finally managed to install the driver successfully. But still doesn't work. Then I though I made a mistake because I reckon the chipset it
<cesc_xubuntu>  uses is rtl8187 without the final L. But I'm having problems compiling this driver, it gives me some errors and if someone could help me I would appreciate.
<light_> Hi all, Just installed ubuntu 10.04 and the adobe flash plugin, videos play fine but when in full screen they are very jerky, anyone know how to fix this
<artinfrieden> hI, WHEN i TRY TO CONNECT WITH MY USB MODEM, i HAVE TO PUT IN A PASSWORD AND A USERNAME THE PROVIDER GIVES ME FOR MY SPECIAL PACKAGE. bUT i CAN ONLY CONTACT WITHOUT IT. iF i USE THE PASS/USRNAME, THE WEBSITE WON'T LOAD, ANY IDEAS?
<aeon-ltd> !caps | artinfrieden
<ubottu> artinfrieden: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<artinfrieden> sorry
<natrixnatrix89> how do you set workgroup on samba?
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: its in the config file, if you meant the name of the workgroup
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, easiest way for you is to use samba-admin
<airtonix> !info system-config-samba
<ubottu> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 568 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<natrixnatrix89> airtonix: thanks
<natrixnatrix89> but samba-admin is in terminal, right?
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, no.
<JonathanEllis> Arcidias: Thanks. All of those packages could not be found except "sqlite is already the newest version." The readme for the script is at http://tools.assembla.com/scribusmailmerge/browser/lib/README
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, install the package : system-config-samba, then run gksudo samba-admin
<natrixnatrix89> airtonix: but which is the config file?
<natrixnatrix89> i didnt find it in the man
<airtonix> natrixnatrix89, if you do not understand the concepts behind samba and what effects changing the settings have, then i do not recommend you try (yet)... but anyway the config file is at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<natrixnatrix89> this      /etc/samba/smb.conf
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<natrixnatrix89> oh
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<kyentei> Every time I start my computer. it switches my sdb and sda around. So sometimes I don't get any errors mounting my /dev/sda6 to /home because my fstab says so, the other time I have to manually mount /dev/sdb6 to /home because the devices have changed.. or something.
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  this is why the change4 to using UUID in fstab instead of /dev/sdXX method
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Okay, thank you
<Kartagis> hey
<aeon-ltd> Kartagis: hello
<Dr_Willis> You could even mount based on Label if you wanted.
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: So in fstab, I just replace /dev/sda6 with UUID=1234567...
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  itss odd that sda and sdb are switching. are they both internal HD's ?
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Yes. One's IDE and the other's SATA. It never happened before.
<Dr_Willis> # /home was on /dev/sdb3 during installation
<Dr_Willis> UUID=18acf0f9-d497-4400-b266-21d4d5c5137c /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: And it doesn't matter of which one I boot. (Both have grub installed on them)
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> IDE drives ages ago were called by a /dev/hd## type name.
<pk__> i install openssh-server on my ubuntu lucid
<Dr_Willis> When i boot a different HD via ther bios or menu. the drive i BOOT is 'sda' ive noticed
<pk__> but it starts only when i logon to computer
<Dr_Willis> the otehrs move around
<tomcullinane> i have iwlwifi.....ucode how do i install this? i am a newbie to linux
<pk__> but i want to run it as soon as computer boots
<Kaga> pk__, i think the init.d script should launch at boot
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  It does start at boot up here.
<pk__> yes it normally used to run when i used older versions of ubuntu
<pk__> dunno why it is not doing it now
<pk__> Kaga: what? init.d script?
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  what uuntu version you using.
<pk__> lucid
<pk__> lynx
<Dr_Willis> ssh in 10.04 is using upstart and /etc/init/  NOT /etc/init.d that i see
<Dr_Willis>   /etc/init/ssh.conf
<pk__> then how do i make it to start as service
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: nice spot, I didn't notice it had been migrated to upstart
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Its more likely that networking is only starting when pk__ logs in.
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: He could add it to /etc/rc.local .. :-P
<Dr_Willis> actually it has somthing in BOTH directory
<pk__> Pici : yes probab;ly
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  it should be starting at boot.. thats how its supposed to default
<Kartagis> what is the page that gives me the lines to add to modprobe.conf for listening with earplugs and cutting down speakers?
<tomcullinane> i have a file called iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode that i need to install to get my wireless card working, could someone please help me install it as i am completely new to linux
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: I know.
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Nothing wrong with it here either ;-)
<pk__> may be i dont get my network started at boo ttime
<Kartagis> I think it was an alsa page
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  you have a /etc/init/sshd.conf and a /etc/init/ssh ?
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  THATS very likely
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: That should not matter at all. It's listening on that port, not sending out any data.
<pk__> etc/init/ssh.conf
<pk__> i have this
<blink> what is a good source of applications such as Conky?
<bazhang> blink, you need help configuring it?
<pk__> in ssh.conf it is written ssh.conf
<pk__> start on filesystem
<Pici> tomcullinane: You shouldn't need to do anything special for intel 3945 adapters to work, iwl3945 is part of the kernel.
<blink> bazhang: well, yeah. plus the tutorials out there is not what i am looking for. i found a specific conky setup i would like to set. here: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Y2GLtfpQO-s/TFNDvhW4tAI/AAAAAAAAAcg/lq85dfxozcY/s912/my_gentoo_contest_2010.png
<Stanley_> hi, i'm afraid im soo doomen :( I forgot my password, so i changed it using the recovery boot option and passwd username. Now i can't get into the system anymore.
<blink> bazhang: also I am tweaking my new ubuntu, that's why am looking for such applications.
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  ive had to move some other servers back/down the chain in the past when networking was not 'up' fast enough
<Dr_Willis> Thers proberly some info in the ssh log files.
<Stanley_> in /home/stanley i have a readme.txt and a shortcut... could anyone help me?
<tomcullinane> hmm ok, my card has to be turned on by a software keyboard shortcut on windows, any idea on how to get it turned on on ubuntu 10.04, my laptop is fujitsu siemens li 2735
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: But it should only be listening right? Oh well, you can easily find out by typing "ps aux | grep openssh" when your pc has started but SSH isn't working yet.
<eero_n> [a-zA-ZåäöÅÄÖ-]
<bazhang> !ru | eeg3
<ubottu> eeg3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: right, can you get into recovery mode though?
<bazhang> whoops sorry eeg3
<Stanley_> sebsebseb: yes i can
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: ok simple
<Stanley_> i can also boot with another user
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: go into that get the root prompt
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: passwd your-username
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: and set a new password
<VirusTB> where is  ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins  located? :S:S:S:
<VirusTB> lol dumb questin i know, but how do i get to it
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: hidden .folders in home
<pk__> how to start networking at system startup?
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: view > show hidden files and folders
<intranut> Stanley_: what happened
<VirusTB> sebsebseb: gracias :)
<sebsebseb> VirusTB: ok your welcome
<VirusTB> lunch time, have a good day everyone!Bless
<Stanley_> sebsebseb: while i was posting i found another way: logged in as a user. su stanley, then passwd and changed the password. Now i can boot and login as stanley, but all the docs etc are gone...
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: ok not sure
<tomcullinane> my wireless network card has to be turned on by a software keyboard shortcut on windows, any idea on how to get it turned on on ubuntu 10.04, my laptop is fujitsu siemens li 2735
<bommel_> hi@all
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  you mean like fn-F2 or somthing on a laptop?
<tomcullinane> yup fn+f1
<bihari> l
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  depends on teh laptop - those keycombos work for me on the one laptop thats has it set like that. however on some of my other laptops ive had to boot to windows turn on wireless.. and be sure to NEVER turn it off/hit the switch in linux. :)
<Stanley_> if i hit the link, i get a window with Enter your login passphrase:
<pk__> bihari ubuntu use karne lage kya?
<Jinxed-> If I wanted to record a webcams attached to my network, be able to view them live from the network, and be able to store a buffer of a few hours for each camera, what would be the best way to do this with ubuntu?
<Stanley_> I wrote that wodn while installing, but it's not working ;(
<bihari> pk__,  haa ? kyu ?
<intranut> bihari
<bihari> yes intranut
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  how are the network web cams sending the info?  They special network enabled cams that have a web interface or what exactly?
<tomcullinane> Dr_Willis: thats the thing though the card is always defaulted to off, so i have to turn it on each time, dont know why fujitsu didt think it was a good idea to have a physical switch
<blink> bazhang: so??
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis, the cams will be sending streams (udp, rtsp, rtp)
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  on one of my laptops it looks like a switch but its actually just a button. :()  You may want to check teh forums.
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  VLC should be able to capture it then. or perhaps streamtuner/streamripper
<bazhang> blink, did you need a link to a tutorial or something along those lines?
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  been wanting to get one of those for the wife. for a security camera for the front porch. :0 but too much $$$ for her.
<tomcullinane> Dr_Willis: on a previous version of linux(9.10) someone online helped me write some sort of file (similar to a bat file in windows) and that managed to manually turn it on, but since formatting my laptop to windows 7 and now dual boot with ubuntu I can't find the same method :(
<wysek> hi, does anyone have problems with starting pgadmin? I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/y3QF7t3e
<blink> bazhang: a step by step tutorial which gives me the ability to change it as liked.
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis, have you ever looked into zoneminder?
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  so there was some script you made that used some commands to enable it..   and you dident jot down the commands. :()
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 blink this may help
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  i always post such question/anssers in the forums - if for nothing else . i can always search formy own name and find it again. :) Or use the  UbuntuOne Notes feature to keep such info always there.
<blink> bazhang: tried that and didnt like it. thanks anyway. i'll surf the web.
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  just looked at the store yesterday at a few of them.
<tomcullinane> Dr_Willis: nope i had it saved on the desktop and then i messsed my laptop up and lost everything! haha thanks for the help anyway
<tomcullinane> Dr_Willis thanks again see  you later
<Dr_Willis> tomcullinane:  at least you know it CAN be done.
<tomcullinane> :)
<Kartagis> what is the page that gives me the lines to add to modprobe.conf for listening to music with earplugs and cutting down speakers?
<Kartagis> I think it was an alsa page
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> hello! :)
<Gangrel> is there any possibility to advance from 32bit to 64bit without formating?
<joschi> Gangrel: no.
<abhijit> Gangrel, no
<Gangrel> ahhh great :)
<abhijit> :)
<nogo> formating?
<Dr_Willis> 'reinstalling' is not the same as formating. :)
<Gangrel> Dr_willis you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  You are going to do a reinstall.   You can keep your old /home/ partition and data if you wanted to.   the installer will want to format any / partitions you are using.
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  of course you may decide going to 64bit isent worth the hassle also..  You will gain some preformance with 64bit.
<joschi> Dr_Willis, Gangrel: at least if his computer has enough memory
<joschi> with <2 GB it doesn't make much sense, IMHO
<Gangrel> it is just that my laptop has 4gb ram and i7 cpu and runs better with 64bit softwares
<nogo> i7 has everything you are dreaming, but, look at its tdp...
<Dr_Willis> with exactly 4gb.. you may or may not get access to all 4gb..
<nogo> i7 = anti-slient and anti-powersaving cpu
<nogo> how comes?
<Dr_Willis> theres lot of different i7's
<nogo> it just eats 512mb for the built-in gpu
<Dr_Willis> some are made with mobile/low power cioncumtion in mind..
<Gangrel> why do i lose 1.1gb of ram?
<ikonia> Gangrel: in what way lose ?
<nogo> i7 is still expensive
<NET||abuse> quick poll: which is you favourite? Yakuake, Guake, Tilde, Konsole
<Dr_Willis> part of the ram coule be for a video card.. or could be due to the other hardware devices taking some of it.
<Dr_Willis> !poll | NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  use what you like.
<nogo> Gangrel: are you running 32-bit ubuntu?
<Gangrel> system monitor shows me a total of 2.9Gb of ram but i have 4Gb
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, hah, ok
<Gangrel> nogo yes
<nogo> @!#$$%%^%&68
<Stanley_> so i messed up my system and found out i lost my files cuz i don't have my encryption passphrase
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, fair nuff so :P
<Stanley_> stupid
<jordi_margalef> hi all
<Stanley_> now i need to configure everything again...
<Stanley_> somewhere on my system are .encryption files which consumes diskspace, does anyone know how to delete them to regain diskspace?
<bullgard> Why is Synaptic 0.63.1 > select any package > Properties  >  tab »Dependencies« > list box »Provided_Packages« empty?
<fallenferret> i need help
<sebsebseb> !ask | fallenferret
<ubottu> fallenferret: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jordi_margalef> I can't read dvd's
<fallenferret> does anyone here know how to root and sideload apps on a samsung galxy s pohone???
<Dr_Willis> fallenferret:  and this is ubuntu related how exactly?
<sebsebseb> jordi_margalef: to play commercial DVD's you need libdvdcss2/3 installed
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | jordi_margalef
<ubottu> jordi_margalef: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | jordi_margalef
<ubottu> jordi_margalef: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jordi_margalef> no, I can read DVD's with one unit but not with the other. I've done all medibuntu, libdvdcss business
<Dr_Willis> so its a matter of telling the video player to use the other drive.
<Dr_Willis> with VLC  its got a File-> media -> open disk. menu item.. i tell it the proper /dev/sr#
<rousing> hi
<crunchbang> Hello.. I installed Ubuntu 9.04, and then I installed windows 7, but the Linux then disappeared. Im trying to make it able to load again, and I know its through the menu.lst from grub, but how do I figure out what hd it is?
<kyle_> anyone know how to commandline start a 3G modem connection.
<rousing> i've installed kde and removed gnome desktop in my lucid install, kdm won't start automatically every time i have to run sudo service kdm start, how to make this automatic please ?
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  watch out for grub1 and grub2 differances..  if you did a clean install of 9.04 you should be using grub2.
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, its Crunchbang linux with 9.04..
<sebsebseb> crunchbang: Dr_Willis  no 9.04 uses Grub1 by default
<sebsebseb> !crunchbang | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  normally first hd is hd0, first partition used tio also be # 0. BUT with grub2 it changed to 1. I think..
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  im off by a year? :) heh.. been so long ago.
<jordi_margalef> ubottu/Dr Willis, the problem is that I could use my main DVD-RW until yesterday. Not it seems that has given up working, even on boot -it doesn't load ubuntu 10.04 from the liveCD.
<Dr_Willis> grub1 >  hd0,0 - first hd first parittion.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: been so long since what?
<kyle_> anyone know how to commandline start a 3G modem connection?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  since i last used 9.04 :)  i cant rember its grub versions
<maco> kyle_: think you need wvdial
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  so how many hard drives do you have?
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, one for Linux, then a second for Win7
<rousing> any idea how to start kdm automatically when the system starts please ?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah 9.04 the last version to use the good Grub, ah well
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, so I guess its (hd0,1) ?
<Oer> jordi_margalef, maybe the drive is broken ?
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  I mean Hard Drives.. not parittions.. if you have 2 actual hard drives.. the first one should be hd0 second hd1
<sebsebseb> rousing: install KDM,  tell it to use KDM,  and then KDM should just show when the computer is turned on or re booted
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, only one harddrive :)
<rousing> sebsebseb, i did
<Lord_Rahl> Any one know a good Ubuntu VPS host?
<rousing> sebsebseb, i had ubuntu first then installed kde, removed ubuntu-desktop correctly.
<sebsebseb> rousing: also you could also ask help with that in  #kubuntu since its the KDE Display Manager
<rousing> sebsebseb, i've tried to install gdm again and tell it to use kdm ans still kdm wont start automatically :(
<jordi_margalef> Oer. I don't think so because on Places > Computer, both units appear on the screen
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:    if you have 1 hd.. then whats the issue? Oh you need the PARITTION # then. :)   if its partitioned like windows, linux, swap. then linux would be on hd0,1 yes.
<rousing> sebsebseb, almost inactive chanel, but thanks
<kyle_> anyone had problems with E220 on ubuntu 10.4
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, No, its Linux, Swap, Windows I think
<Oer> jordi_margalef, did you check de iso after burning ?
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  check 'sudo fdisk -l'  output. :) actually the grub command line has a way to look also..
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  first hd/parittion is hd0,0 then.
<jordi_margalef> Oer, what iso? Sorry, I'm very novice.
<sebsebseb> rousing: ok good luck I guess, and KDM :)
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, What is the name of that app that is like Apple iTunes but for Ubuntu Linux ?
<crunchbang> Dr_Willis, I figured it out.. Windows is hd0,2
<Oer> jordi_margalef, you tried to boot ubuntu from that dvd-drive ?
<rousing> sebsebseb, thank you
<Quantum_Ion> Does Apple iTunes run on Linux ?
<alt096> hi all
<jordi_margalef> Oer, yes. I did. That is my main DVD drive. The one that would load from BIOS when there is a bootable disc
<Oer> check MD5Sum of the iso, jordi_margalef
<Oer> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jordi_margalef> Oer, how do I do that?
<Quantum_Ion> Let me try installing "Banshee" they say its like the Ubuntu Linux equivalent of Apple's iTunes
<sihnu> http://repo.or.cz/w/ncmpcpp.git how can i add this repository to my software sources?
<caim> Hi , I have been trying to boot a custom dom0 kernel on ubuntu, but I get stuck on : gave up for root device error, even when I try rootdelay=90 It can't find the / device. Did anyone experienced that ? I am using the git kernel 2.6.32.19
<Oer> jordi_margalef,  it is all in the link http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Lord_Rahl> Any one know a good Ubuntu VPS host?
<daithif> Ubuntu forums down?  unable to log in
<Pici> daithif: Yes, they are having issues.
<nogo> does ubuntu have a forum?
<Oer> sihnu, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<daithif> nogo: http://ubuntuforums.org
<nogo> it's not official i guess
<Pici> nogo: It is.
<nogo> linuxquestions can help you
<nogo> on all distros
<fallenferret> Hello
<Micke_> Hello! I have problem. My wlan adapter (ar9285) shows up as disabled and there is no way of enabling it. (The "hardware" switch on the side of the computer (HP Pavilion DM3) won't work.) I've installed backports, didn't change a thing. Then I downloaded the latest driver and compiled it but the darn wlan card still won't turn on... suggestions would be much appriciated!
<nogo> hi, man
<BluesKaj> howdy
<fallenferret> what is the proper way to ask for help on here
<Pici> !ask | fallenferret :)
<ubottu> fallenferret :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quantum_Ion> fallenferret, just ask the question
<BluesKaj> Micke_, is it a usb outboard wfi adapter?
<fallenferret> k, well im getting a samsung captivate today from att and i cant seem to find any documentation on rooting and sideloading apps in ubuntu
<albert_> hello
<fallenferret> so i need to know if anyone knows how to do this
<mariooliveira> hi
<soupdragon> UBUNTU: malicious mongoose
<Wolf9> bonjour
<Oer> fallenferret, samsung captivate is an GSM not running on ubuntu ?
<ahmad_> hi all, I am trying to bind java rmi object to a name using "Naming.rebind("rmi://127.0.0.1/agent")", but I am facing an exception says "Connection refused to host: 127.0.0.1", anyone has an idea? thanks.
<Micke_> It's internal for my laptop. The most annyoing thing is that it worked in win7 before I decided I wanted a proper OS =)
<hvralpha> MIkce, is it working if you boot the live CD?
<Lord_Rahl> Any one know a good Ubuntu VPS host?
<nogo> google+modprobe, i think
<sihnu> Oer, isn't that guide how to install git server to your local computer?
<nogo> sihnu, are you a developer?
<bullgard> Why is Synaptic 0.63.1 > select any package > Properties  >  tab »Dependencies« > list box »Provided_Packages« empty?
<mariooliveira> i instaled wireshark and did sudo wireshark.  the program is ok and working but i get this message in console Crit murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failed
<Quantum_Ion> Anyone know how to start Ubuntu One Music Store from terminal ?
<Micke_> I'll try booting a live usb (haven't got a dvd this little pc) and see if that works. ( I've used the reset to factory settings in bios but that didn't turn it on either.)
<mariooliveira> any ideas way  this is happening?
<Oer> sihnu, yes, howto make the source availabel on your pc.
<sihnu> no, i just asked channel #mpd that how i can't fetch lyrics in ncmpcpp and I got answer that it's fixed in git. I asked what is git and I got the link I pasted before
<Micke_> I'll be right back on. Just as soon as I've booted the live disc.
<BluesKaj> Micke_ alt + f2,  gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , make sure networking is enabled
<albert_> I have one small problem with ubuntu x386. Today morning i have started my PC and i saw that Reboot/shootdown swith is inactive, iv opened update manager and there was 4 language updates for gnome (2 my native updates and 2 english updates) native updates are unselectable ... and i cant install them. is that connected with button problem ? how to solve that problems ? PLS /q me if u know.
<sihnu> perhaps he meant that it is fixed but the fix is not yet released
<enkarth> i had delete wine from computer. but now i installed again. but i can not see the wine menu :( what should i do now ?
<BluesKaj> enkarth, alt+f2 , wine
<nebula> the best ftp cclient for ubuntu ..please help ?
<sacarlson> enkarth: why not use virtualbox with a real windows running inside ubuntu instead of the cripled wine install?
<enkarth> BluesKaj:  i did it  and now ?
<ivers> nebula: ncftp
<albert_> nebula: im using built in ftp client :)
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mbear> ubuntu
<vintner> i cant get video from utube or other flash based media using 10.04. ive installed adobe flash but still have issues
<BluesKaj> enkarth, did yuou get a drop down showing wine
<BluesKaj> ?
<albert_> nebula: if u mean ftp client for gnome.... or u want terminal one.
<Mbear> 10.04 CUPS won't start automatically on boot.  BUN says it's checked for auto-start, but I have to manually start it
<enkarth> sacarlson: because i just use 2-3 programs with them. and also now i have to do the share setting (which i dont know) with ubuntu-virtualbox (windows). i dont want to do it. and i can not wait to open windows to use the program (for windows) just for a few minutes..
<Mbear> that should be bum
<bullgard> What Ubuntu programs allow to edit a text using regular expressions?
<enkarth> BluesKaj: i did not understand what you mena.
<enkarth> BluesKaj: *mean
<jordi_margalef> Oer, none of the options of the link you told me have worked
<erUSUL> Mbear: sudo update-rc.d cups defaults
<BluesKaj> ok enkarth , try wine in the terminal
<sacarlson> vintner: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Oer> jordi_margalef, you daid, you have 2 drives, change the drive ?
<Oer> c/*said
<Mbear> erUSL update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<ircleuser> hello
<vintner> thanks sacarlson
<Sevith> Is there an easy way to prevent xmas fin and null scans
<Sevith> ?
<ircleuser> is there someone who knows the difference between ubuntu server and desktop?
<Mbear> erUSUL  update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<jordi_margalef> Oer, yes. I put the 10.04 liveCD on the unit that works already. The other does not recognize the disc
<ikonia> Sevith: xmas fin and null ?
<enkarth> BluesKaj: http://textsnip.com/6dcf22
<erUSUL> bullgard: search and replace via regex? all major ones should support it ( emacs vi ) or you can run the file through sed or ed
<sacarlson> enkarth: share setting?  samba not a big problem to share files with windows but with only 3 that you know will run with wine can't be too bad
<Sevith> ikonia, yeah...either one of the three is it easy to prevent them with kernal modifications? or is there a way
<erUSUL> Mbear: if it is only a warning ignore it
<lelle> how do i check the name of my battery? ie BAT0 but it conky script doesnt approve..
<ikonia> Sevith: I have no idea what an xmas scan is
<sacarlson> enkarth: but for me 3 is never enuf I want it allllll
<bullgard> erUSUL: Is Gedit a minor program?
<sinusoid> morning everyone
<ikonia> Sevith: can you give more context to what you want
<Sevith> ikonia, scan with all tcp flags on..psh urg ask syn nul and fin
<Mbear> ERUSUL OK, it says start/stop links for etc/init.d/cups already exist   ... I imagine it's updated them?
<nogo> xmas scan is for win98
<enkarth> sacarlson:  share settings: virtualbox-ubuntu. because yesterday i just try to do send a file from ubuntu inside to virtualbox for 3-4 hours but i cant :( ...
<Sevith> ikonia, i want to prevent scans with ALL flags on or just urg psh and rst
<ikonia> Sevith: if you want to blog that, just use iptables
<nogo> it's dead in y2k
<Micke_> Allright I'm back on with ubuntu live usb hdd. wlan adapter is still disabled. I think that the "hardware" key on the side of the laptop don't register. Maybe I can issue the same command in a terminal?
<sacarlson> enkarth: you just forgot to talk to me
<erUSUL> Mbear: then cups should start with the system... have you checked system logs ? /var/log/ /var/log/cups/ ?
<Sevith> ikonia,  :( Now i feel stupid...
<Sevith> ikonia, lol..
<enkarth> sacarlson: i just want to use wine.
<ikonia> Sevith: no need for that
<enkarth> sacarlson: i want my wine menu back :D
<ikonia> Sevith: easy answers are sometimes missed
<Sevith> ikonia, ill add into my firewall scripts i spose
<BluesKaj> enkarth, what happened when you did alt+f2 and typed wine in the runbox ?..was there a drop down box showing the wine app or.... ?
<sacarlson> enkarth:  I can't help you there sorry
<Sevith> ikonia, How to turn ping off? whats the echo 0 > where is this file at?
<erUSUL> bullgard: http://code.google.com/p/yare-gedit-plugin/
<enkarth> sacarlson: no problem. thansk you!
<ikonia> Sevith: oooh, that's /proc/sys/net/ipv4/$something
<ikonia> Sevith: can't remember which one
<enkarth> BluesKaj: nothing happened...
<nebula> albert_, ftp client grafic ?
<Sevith> ikonia, Roger ill look around for it i was just tryin to find but i could
<Sevith> ikonia, couldnt*
<BluesKaj> enkarth, then wine isn'r installed properly
<ikonia> Sevith: it's certainly /proc/sys/net/ipv4
<enkarth> i can opne the exe files properly.
<enkarth> BluesKaj: i can open the exe files properly.
<Micke_> On some laptops you can turn on a wlan adapter by pressing fn+f2 or something like that. Can I assign that command to another key combination? (Seeing as how my laptop only has a "hardware" key on the side that dosen't work.)
<BluesKaj> yeah enkarth , maybe so but it's abroken install
<Sevith> ikonia, icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts icmp_echo_ignore_all  :)
<Sevith> ikonia, Ty
<ikonia> Sevith: nice find
<Sevith> ikonia, TY for help:)
<enkarth> BluesKaj:  reinstall ?
<sacarlson> Micke_: yes I beleave there is but I I'm not the expert on doing it
<ikonia> Sevith: welcome
<Mbear> erUSUL I've just had a look at the logs.  It loads cupsd.conf then repairs ownership and access permissions, then says "full reload is required"
<Angelion> hi everybody
<nebula>  ftp client grafic ?
<Angelion> much time?
<erUSUL> Mbear: never encounter such an error; maybe there is a cups channel around here ?
<BluesKaj> enkarth, sudo apt-get purge wine , then install
<chronik> whats a easy way of streaming? mpd over lan? whats best to use..
<Micke_> sacarlson: Do you have any suggestions on where to look for  it_
<erUSUL> nebula: filezilla or gftp
<Mbear> OK, will check it out, cheers
<sacarlson> Micke_:  here and google I guess
<j_dalmond> WhoIs j_dalmond
<Micke_> sacarlson: Ok thanks. :)
<enkarth> BluesKaj: i re-intslaleed it but the same problems still. i will install playonlinux now.
<Sevith> ikonia, You recompile kernels alot?
<ikonia> Sevith: when I need to
<sacarlson> Micke_:  took me like 10 secound to google http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Sevith> ikonia, Can you give me a crash course HOWTO ? Iv never done it
<Sevith> ikonia,  :(
<Angelion>  :(
<Angelion>  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(
<st2052> g'day
<BluesKaj> enkarth,  if you didn't purge wine then a reinstall will just put the same broken app back in the system , some removing from var/log also helps
<BluesKaj> err sometimes
<st2052> i'm trying to setup up cherry st-2052 card reader with ubuntu 10.04 and am failing ... any help please?
<Micke_> sacarlson: Thanks for the link, now I just have to figure out which command to assign to
<ikonia> Angelion: please stop that
<enkarth> BluesKaj: it is good to remove all the var/log directory ?
<Sevith> ikonia, Also too how can i drop a packet with iptables with NO flags at all set? (NULL) ?
<Angelion> ikonia		 :D :D :D :D :D :D
<bazhang> !ru | Angelion
<ubottu> Angelion: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> enkarth, NO!
<BluesKaj> just the wine folder
<ikonia> Sevith: --with-tcp-reset
<BluesKaj> enkarth, just the wine folder in /var/og
<enkarth> BluesKaj: hmm but you told me to clean now...
<enkarth> BluesKaj: hmm ok.
<st2052> dropped ... any help on cherry st2052 card reader and untuntu 10.04?
<Stale> Hello people, it is 6;33am in the morning.
<bullgard> erUSUL: Thank you very much for your help.
<erUSUL> bullgard: no problem
<BluesKaj> enkarth, I told you to remove wine " from var/log "
<airtonix> why does inkscape take so long to load?
<enkarth> BluesKaj: ok. i will do it. but now it is isntalling the playonliux please wait for me! :(
<Stale> My question regards whether laptops and netbooks are of the same PC model design. Is this true?
<JonathanEllis> I'm trying to install a script into scribus. The script is at http://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/scribusmailmerge. I have copied the files to /usr/share/scribus/scripts/scribusmailmerge using sudo svn co http://tools.assembla.com/svn/scribusmailmerge /usr/share/scribus/scripts. So far so good. Now when I try to run ./setup.py I get the errors shown at http://pastebin.com/McmJ3ZBV. How do I install the missing modules? I have tried sudo apt-get install 
<BluesKaj> enkarth, I kn ow nothing about playonlinux
<bullgard> airtonix: It is a powerful program.
<Stale> so the inkscape is a development program.
<bullgard> Stale: Their srchitectures resemble each other. Yes.
<Sevith> ikonia, Thx :)
<bullgard> s/srchitectures/architectures/
<Milos_SD> I have one little problem with compiz 0.8.6 and ubuntu notification bubble... when compiz is not on, notification is ok, but with compiz it is not showing complete bubble...  here is the screenshot: http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/16-060157L/5836/jpg/08/2010/img5/glowfoto
<sacarlson> JonathanEllis: as you should have seen it said success at the botom of you log so I guess your good to go
<vintner> sacarlson: im still getting an error occured message when viewing utube and also viewing this page.. http://www.wral.com/weather/7day/
<sacarlson> JonathanEllis:   maybe it will be missing some fuction you can add later
<albert_> i have two small problems with ubuntu x386. Today morning i have started my PC and i saw that Reboot/shootdown swith (right side of upper bar) is inactive, iv opened update manager and there was 4 language updates for gnome (2 my native updates and 2 english updates) native updates are unselectable ... and i cant install them. is that connected with button problem ? how to solve that problems ? PLS /q me if u know something about this..
<sacarlson> vintner: that page you just gave works for me in ff
<vintner> im using ff as well. i can only view it in non-flash page.
<sacarlson> vintner: I run a custom compiled firefox version Namoroka/3.6.9pre
<sacarlson> vintner: maybe you didn't give me the page that gives the problem?
<JonathanEllis> sacarlson: Unfortunately, the script does not appear in scribus so I dont think its worked
<vintner> yeah thats the page
<jackson> hello
<vintner> let me dl that version of ff
<Stale> If anyone would like to know, I have successfully dual-boot install Ubuntu on a desktop. That includes fixing the BusyBoxScreenofDeath.
<JonathanEllis> !hello | jackson
<ubottu> jackson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sacarlson> JonathanEllis: I guess python is like ruby with it's own packages?  I don't  write python so not sure.  any one else?
<FlashDeluxe038> hi there! ive got a problem, i want to use a bluetooth headset and i try to connect via btsco, but if i execute the command btsco -v macadress i get the error "Error: control open (hw:1): No such file or directory Error: Can't find device. Bail ". Can anybody help me? I think its a problem of a non loaded module (snd-bt-sco) but this module is not installed and i cannot find it in the kernel config either :(
<noeu> FlashDeluxe038: did you try googleing it first?
<noeu> it sounds like a common problem
<jordi_margalef> Oer, I've tried several times to find the md5sum. I can get the md5sum.txt with a lot of hashes but not the -i386.iso
<bazhang> !google | noeu
<ubottu> noeu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> JonathanEllis: maybe this is the place to find the missing python packages? http://pypi.python.org/pypi
<FlashDeluxe038> of course i did, i found nothing helpful
<Milos_SD> I have one little problem with compiz 0.8.6 and ubuntu notification bubble... when compiz is not on, notification is ok, but with compiz it is not showing complete bubble...  here is the screenshot: http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/16-060157L/5836/jpg/08/2010/img5/glowfoto
<Stale> perpheral device problem. could be tricky.
<FlashDeluxe038> one post said that it is a bug, but the post was from 2007 and my kernel is a little bit newer ;)
<Oer> jordi_margalef, the md5sum is in this list > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Stale> :Milos_SD All I see is a speaker picture.
<cptblod> is it possible to run xbmc with hdmi and vga at the same time?
<cptblod> erh, make s/xbmc/ubuntu
<Micke_> I've just looked in Ubuntu Help Center under Wireless Troubleshooting with it stating: "Check to see if there is a hardware switch, some devices can be switched off from Windows and may need to be turned back on from Windows."  Can that really be true? Do I really have to install windows on my laptop to get the wlan card to work in ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> sacarlson: Thanks. I will try that
<Milos_SD> Stale, that is a notification bubble ... you see it is not showed as it should be... :)
<nerdy_kid> my X server is using 451.8mb of memory according to kde system monitor, when i click memory details i see that the heap is using 443564kb of memory.  Does that include video ram and is it normal?  thanks!
<Stale> Milos_SD: I see your point.
<Kjeldor> I tried to install UBUNTU into the memory stick, but failed due to small size, I proceded and installed it in my hard disk. Now how do I remove the files from my memory??
<Stale> Micke_: I suggest dual booting, it could be helpful.
<abhijit> Kjeldor, you can just format it?
<Kjeldor> format the memory stick? how do i do that?
<abhijit> Kjeldor, is your memory stick plugged in right now?
<nogo> ...
<Kjeldor> yes
<sacarlson> Micke_: I have had wifi cards that had nvm (non volitile mem) loaded at boot that was different from my linux.  for a time linux didn't load it and would only work if windows installed the mem first.  later linux had a way to load it also.
<vintner> sacarlson: apparently im running that version or newer, however it is not custom compiled but just the original. is there any way to verify the packages for flash are installed correctly?
<abhijit> Kjeldor, hey and formatting will erase ALL data inside that memory. is that ok?
<Kjeldor> yes
<abhijit> Kjeldor, now go to desktop and right click on icon of memory and click on format
<Kjeldor> ohh
<abhijit> :D
<lost_> is there a way to have pidgin shows contact cards ?
<nogo> remember to clear mbr by formating
<nogo> the mbr
<Kjeldor> its the RAM where it was installed partly
<BluesKaj> Micke_, which wifi card is it ?
<Micke_> ar9285
<gimmickless_> what terminal command searches for wireless access points?
<abhijit> Kjeldor, i ddnt got you. no os 'install's  in ram.
<Micke_> The thing is that I neither have a dvd player nor a windows install disc...
<Micke_> Atheros 9285
<Stale> vintner: are you trying to run flash components on a internet browser?
<Kjeldor> When I tried to install UBUNTU for the first time, it selected the RAM, in the end, it said it doesnt have enough memory, so i selected the HARDISK
<ivers> gimmickless_: kismet is useful
<vintner> yes, i cant view flash nor utube, whatever that is built in
<vintner> Stale: here is an example of what i cant view http://www.wral.com/weather/7day/
<abhijit> Kjeldor, i think we both are getting confused. one thingi know for sure is no os 'installes' itlesf in ram? it just run live cd mode but thats another part. itss temporary
<Stale> vintner: you are in luck, try the opera browser. That is the most powerful mainstream browser I ever used. Works well if you have the WineHQ working.
<sacarlson> vintner: what method did you use to install flash and what version did you install
<vintner> from the link you listed, i followed those directions for the 64 bit
<sacarlson> vintner: I find methods to install but can't seem to find a method to test an verify version
<Stale> Micke_: Is the Atheros 9285 a Windows application?
<BluesKaj> Micke_,  can we establish what you've tried so far ?
<Kjeldor> oh okey
<sacarlson> vintner: extra something?
<Cogito46> Is there a way to turn off ACPI even if that option is not in the bios because my system don´t boot with acpi on
<gimmickless_> ivers: any package available from a fresh install? trying to t-shoot why USB wireless card is active and not detecting.
<pranay_09> hello, is it possible to update the local repository of karmic to lucid on my server
<Micke_> BlueKaj: Ok, just give me a moment to type it up.
<vintner> yeah the restricted extras
<gigasoft> jnlp file look bad when started, anu help?
<pranay_09> or do i have to download for lucid separately?
<vintner> and also the flashplugin-nonfree
<sacarlson> vintner: I found the way to test and I see I have flash 10 installed by doing a right click on the section running the flash in the browser
<pranay_09> ??
<sacarlson> vintner: so what version did you say flash is that you have?
<Stale> vintner: You can use the windows version of the opera browser (flash already included) if you have the WineHQ. Do you need help installing WineHQ?
<airtonix> ?
<airtonix> Stale, winehq is a website
<vintner> its the nonfree version
<BluesKaj> vintner, open your browser and in the url type "about:plugins
<sacarlson> Stale: run a browser in wine?  there must be a better whay
<vintner> ok blue
<airtonix> sacarlson, use google chrome? it has flash included
<Stale> airnonix: not just a website, it is a source where windows applications can be run in linux OS
<airtonix> Stale, show me.
<Oer> pranay_09 yes, you can make your own mirror > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
 * airtonix doubts stales words
<sacarlson> vintner: hear that airtonix said chrome will work.  I've used chrome in youtube.com when firefox crashed before.  I think I suggested that before
<Stale> airtonix: that I will show, follow the (easy) instructions on this page. http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/243/install-the-latest-version-of-wine-in-ubuntu-the-easy-way
<Micke_> BlueKaj: I've got a laptop (HP Pavilion DM3). The wlan adapter is atheros 9285. It worked in windows (the few moments I had windows on it that is). Installed Ubuntu 10.04 via a usb hdd (the laptop dosen't have a dvd player). Realised the wlan was disabled with no way of turning it on (the "hardware" key on the side of the computer dosen't work). Installed backports, still wouldn't work. Downloaded latest driver and compiled it, still
<ivers> Micke_: have you checked that your revision is supported and working ?
<airtonix> Stale, i think you are confusing the concept of a "repository" and a "program"... repositories are not "installed".
<Stale> sacarlson: I know wineHQ might be heavy on the Ubuntu, but it works like a windows would, only difference is that it is free from wga.
<hullo> hello, I want to add nfs to a ubuntu 6.10 machine.  I know that it is dangerously out of date, but it isnt internet facing and I just want to set it up termporarily
<Micke_> ivers: the drivers install fine and the adapter shows up everywhere. I just can't turn/toggle/enable it.
<BluesKaj> Micke_ alt + f2,  gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , make sure networking is enabled
<hullo> i dont have nfs-common or nfs-server installed on it
<airtonix> Stale, that guide is also for jaunty... wine has a proper ppa now.
<sacarlson> stale: if I want something free I just steal it
<sacarlson> stale: I have no ethics sorry
<Stale> sacarlson: that is also another good idea.
<vintner> lol
<sacarlson> stale: I must be a bad influence look what I am teaching now!
<Stale> sacarlson: I better watch what I type down.
<prizm> Wat's the best graphic card for light 3D gaming in WINE?
<Micke_> BluesKaj: Nice find! the wireless was set to false there. How do I "refresh" that setting?
<atyz> is there a difference between ubuntu lts and ubuntu gnome?
<prizm> stuff like The Sims 3.
<prizm> atyz: no, normal old ubuntu uses gnome
<overrider> I did something stupid with setting my shell to something that does not exists while being root (chsh -s www-dev). I mean to modify the shell for user www-dev, but forgot one argument. Now, i cannot login as root anymore (nor sudo su) on any new shell i open (ssh login), but on the terminal i did the change on i am still logged in as root. What can i do to fix my missing shell? When i try to chsh -s bash it will prompt me for a password, no mat
<frxstrem> is there a program for viewing binary files in Ubuntu?
<pranay_09> Oer; thanks, but i already have a local apt mirror on my server ,for karmic and i need to change to lucid , so just by substituting karmic for lucid in the apt-mirror configuration file will do?
<Stale> airtonix: I think the guide also works for jaunty, Intrepid, and Hardy too.
<prizm> and ubuntu LTS is just certain ubuntu versions with special support
<atyz> prizm:  i know that, but i always thought lts was like long term service, so i figured it would stay 10.04 even when 10.10 came out?
<airtonix> Stale, i stopped using hardy 3 years ago.
<vintner> well, everything works in opera
<vintner> problem solved, thanks guys
<prizm> No
<overrider> ok i manually edited /etc/passwd, its ok now, phew
<prizm> versions are released like normal, just that LTSes have extended tech support
<atyz> prizm:  thanks, i'm trying gnome now, always have used kde
<Stale> vintner: no problemo, I will be back *drowns in molten lava*
<Micke_> BluesKaj: Hmm that was for the networking applet, right? The adapter still won't turn on.
<sacarlson> vintner: very good
<airtonix> Stale, it's assumed that in this channel when you ask for help about ubuntu , that you are using the latest version (being 10.04)...unless you say otherwise when you ask for help.
<prizm> What is a good graphics card that will get good framerates in games like The Sims 3 (normal mode) - I won't have compositing BTW/
<eztop> 10.04 is the latest version but full of bugs
<hvralpha> Micke, did you set the false to true in the networkmanager.state file?
<airtonix> eztop, is it ?
<Stale> airtonix: sorry about being old, airtonix.
<eztop> airtonix:  yes
<airtonix> eztop, what bugs ?
<sacarlson> stale: if you don't want to upgrade try ubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox and try wine in there.
<eztop> airtonix:  well, for one, hibernate doesn't work on my laptop
<sacarlson> Stale: I just upgraded 8.04 to 10.04 3 weeks ago
<spasysheep> is there a way to do a hard drive check on ubuntu - not on the file system but actually checking the hdd itself?
<airtonix> eztop, works fine on my hp mini311 netbook
<eztop> airtonix:   but, it does on debian sqeeze
<alt096> .
<Micke_> hvralpha: It was false changed it to true. Didn't help.
<eztop> airtonix:   letting my laptop go to sleep results in a crash... screen goes white at the bottom... unresponsive and artifacts everywhere
<sacarlson> spasysheep: good question,  I'm not sure,  unless you just write a big file and compare it with what it was?
<BluesKaj> Micke_, what about NM , does it show a wifi option and wlan0?
<Pici> spasysheep: Either from system>administration>Disks (I thinks thats what its called) or manually by installing smartmontools.
<Stale> sacarlson: that is also a good idea, but I will remember to use the Windows (wubi) version for Ubuntu 10.04.
<eztop> I have debian and ubuntu partitions
<airtonix> eztop, I rarely power my netbook off. it suspends fine.
<eztop> I'm switching the ubuntu to a mint one to see if it's better
<sacarlson> Stale: they are telling me NOT to use wubi
<hvralpha> Micke, presume you did restart after changing the setting?
<sacarlson> Stale: in virtualbox you can install ubuntu direct you don't need window to have virtualbox
<eztop> airtonix:  I rarely power down too ... but, then I can't put the lid down in ubuntu or i have to reboot
<Micke_> BluesKaj: The applet only shows "wireless is disabled".
<eztop> airtonix:   so, I use debian more and recommend it
<sacarlson> Stale: you can have as I do in virtualbox ubuntu 8.04, 9.10 , 10.04, 10.10 ....
<spasysheep> pici: thanks
<bjorr> is there a way to disable local user accounts when using LDAP user accounts for authentication?
<guampa> eztop: afaik you can set it up so it doesn't suspend when you close the lid
<sacarlson> Stale: oh and also window xp, vista, window7,   all at the same time
<Stale> sacarlson: I believe you are suggesting to use virtualbox?
<kyentei> bjorr: What about don't have any, apart from root? ;-)
<BluesKaj> Micke_, ok there is an alternative called wicd which might recognize the wifi adapter
<airtonix> bjorr, not sure on this, but i think you need to play with pam configuration ?
<eztop> guampa:  why?
<BluesKaj> !wicd |  Micke_
<sacarlson> Stale: they should hire me to seel it ah
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<eztop> obviously, there's a fix
<RainRain> updated from karmic and lost my nice background image - it came with the karmic package and was of a walkway going down to the sea - anyone know where it is on the net ?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bjorr> I have tried but the problem i have is sometimes it wants to use the local password and sometimes it uses the LDAP password
<spasysheep> pici: it's an external drive connected through firewire, the disk utility doesn't seem to like it :/
<Kjeldor> What is a good lightweight system monitor?
<eztop> debian has it working
<drcode_> hi all
<bjorr> I have changed around common-password and nsswitch.conf
<drcode_> is there light ubuntu for slow cpu?
<itmustbejj> can anyone tell me why up/down arrows don't scroll thru terminal command history and instead show "^[[A" and "^[[B"?
<drcode_> I need it for media center
<huewarlos> Hola
<Stale> sacarlson: Isn't the WineHQ enough to try out the Virtual Box?
<bons> try ctrl + arrows
<huewarlos> hola
<huewarlos> hola
<huewarlos> hola
<Pici> !es | huewarlos
<ubottu> huewarlos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eztop> drcode:  nope
<huewarlos> hay alguien por ahi?
<itmustbejj> bons: no dice
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: Micke_: wicd worked for me with my rt73 wifi  I love it
<eztop> drcode_:   use lxde or xfce in debian
<BluesKaj> Micke_, did you see tyhe wicd info above ?
<kyentei> RainRain: You could install your old distro in a Virtual machine, then go to the wallpaper directory and save it to another location.
<bons> ctrl + shift + arrow
<airtonix> Stale, virtualbox has nothing to do with wine
<bons> sry
<drcode_> thanx
<shamez> drcode, have you tried lubuntu
<eztop> lubuntu is a buggy mess
<eztop> with no support
<Micke_> BluesKaj: ok I'll check it out (missed the first post you made)
<mslaney> ?
<corpsicle> whats lubuntu ?
<bons> itmustbejj
<sacarlson> stale: hay one step at time grass hopper
<itmustbejj> bons yeah?
<Kjeldor> What is a good lightweight system monitor?
<RainRain> kyentei: thanks - yes but it's not that important - i was just thinking it would be somewhere on the net
<kyentei> corpsicle: ubuntu with the lxde desktop environment.
<bons> ctrl + shift + arrow
<kyentei> RainRain: perhaps some googling, of deviantart, if you do know the file name
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, I had it working on my laptop with atheros driver on 9.10 , but NM on 10.04 worked out of the box so to speak
<eztop> drcode_:  lxde or xfce in debian is a good option
<eztop> lubuntu is plagued with bugs that no one attends to
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, wicd that is
<kyentei> RainRain: You could even use a live cd and get your hands on it :-P
<guampa> Kjeldor: conky is the best
<etrisnanto> hello all
<RainRain> kyentei: thanks
<eztop> lubuntu is lxde + bugs
<Stale> airtonix: that is good to know. I thought I must install windows on wineHQ, virtualbox on windows, and finally dual-boot Ubuntu10.04 on that windows.
<shamez> kjeldor, have you tried sysmon
<bons> !info rootstock
<ubottu> rootstock (source: rootstock): shellscript to create armel rootfs tarballs using a VM. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.99.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<itmustbejj> bons: that scrolls up/down in the scroll bar, I mean actually browse the the command history as in previously used commands
<bons> lol
<kyentei> eztop: Is that so? Which bugs?
<shamez> guampa, sometimes conky is kinda buggy
<eztop> kyentel:  ongoing terminal windown title bar bug
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: I see some people that have perfect drivers that just need wicd it seems.  but I have seen some people that I tried to help that as you no longer work in 10.04
<Kjeldor> ill try conky, can anybody guide me thru to set it up?
<eztop> kyentel:  hibernate bug i just mentioned
<guampa> shamez: could be, haven't had problems myself
<eztop> kyentei:  crashes, browser crashes
<Alt096> hi all
<eztop> many more
<kyentei> eztop: As result of what? Firefox runs just fine on Lubuntu 10.04
<Alt096> do you believe that ubu is stable under sun vm?
<Alt096> i use w7
<shamez> guampa, there are some systems which dont comply with its ability of double buffering
<kyentei> eztop: it's just ubuntu minimal with Lxde.
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: another solution for virtualbox  run your wifi in there on ubuntu 9.1 and share you conection with your new ubuntu 10.04
<guampa> shamez: such as?
<Oer> eztop stop calling all ubuntu distro's buggy, it is not true :(
<eztop> kyentel:  yes, with bugs..
<eztop> Oer:  it is!
<cosmic> hello
<cosmic> i am new
<erUSUL> !hi | cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kyentei> eztop: I'd like to see bug reports.
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, yes , I tried wicd with a belkin wifi usb adapter on a desktop we have in one of the far bedrooms , trying to save running cat5/6 thruout the house , but wicd connects to the router only , it can't get to the interner
<Alt096> hi I am new
<Stale> Oer: but is free, yes.
<eztop> Oer:  I just described a bug with hibernate that debian doesn't have!
<shamez> guampa, well i have an old pentium which doesn't work very well with conky..flickers all the time
<Gangrel> is there a way to change xsplash and usplash on lucid?
<Alt096> too
<kyentei> eztop: specific to your hardware ;-)
<eztop> I have reported two bugs but not much response
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: that's how I got my canon printer to work in ubuntu 8.04 64bit,  they didn't have drivers for 64bit so I just shared the printer in virtualbox running ubuntu 8.04 32bit
<kyentei> eztop: So it could very well be a kernel issue
<eztop> kyentel:   I don't know
<guampa> shamez: tried disabling the double buffering?
<eztop> kyentei:  if it is, then they don't care about hardware
<eztop> kyentei:  kernel issue?
<Kjeldor> Can anybody help me set this up? http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<kyentei> eztop: But if you prefer debian, by all means ;-) I still use debian sid on some of my machines. But there's no need for replying to every question here that whatever they ask includes bugs.
<Arcidias>  http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<Arcidias>  http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<eztop> 10.04 kernel is 2.6.32-5-686?
<Kjeldor> ?
<guampa> shamez: anyway i'm talking nonsense, db is supposed to aleviate flickering
<Stale> optimum performance requires RAM, just letting people know about it.
<Jinxed-> Does anyone know how to stream a webcam with ffmpeg over your network in ubuntu 10.04?
<kyentei> eztop: 2.6.32-24-generic
<Kjeldor> Can anybody help me set this up? http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<eztop> kyentei:  well, I have no choice but to use debian instead
<shamez> guampa, have you ever tried having a terminal as wallpaper...
<cosmic> is there anyone good at fortran ?
<ilovefairuz> !info webcam-server | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: webcam-server (source: webcam-server): a tool to share webcam streaming in www-browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-4 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 152 kB
<eztop> kyentei:  well, if you download the iso and install, isn't it at 2.6.32-5?
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: you need to replace everything in your .conkyrc with the one on this site
<eztop> I should upgrade my kernel?
<kyentei> eztop: I'm not so sure.
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: then, copy the scripts into the hidden conky directory in your home dir
<eztop> oh, wait, nevermind
<Kjeldor> yes, how do I do that, Its my 2nd day using UBUNTU
<sacarlson> Jinxed-: I'm not sure about stream but I like the package motion  it detects changes in images and posts them to a local web site
<guampa> shamez: to be honest, i dont know how it performs on an old pentium, but afaik it isn't the same with conky
<guampa> (to embed a terminal)
<eztop> that's the debian kernel
<eztop> anyway, are those large differences?
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, do you have any more info on that package google i not being too helpful
<cosmic> is there any good at fortran ?
<ilovefairuz> !who | eztop
<ubottu> eztop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stale> Kjeldor: Do what?
<kyentei> eztop: Perhaps they are. Try 10.10 ;-)
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: why don't you install it and read the manpages?
<tomcullinane> hi could somebody please help me install acerhk-0.5.35
<caim> grub2 is retarded I can't believe I spent 2 days trying to figure out the problem with it and it was a "return" between two  kernel parameters
<Pici> cosmic: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, try #fortran for fortran help.
<eztop> kyentei:  really?
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: the .conkyrc is in your home dir, open nautilus (file manager) then press ctrl+h so you see hidden files (everything in *nix based systems with a . in front is treated as hidden file)
<Goliath> hey
<bazhang> cosmic, in #fortran
<sacarlson> cosmic: wow old stuf havn't writen frotran since 1982
<shamez> cosmic, well is it related with java
<Goliath> whats the default video driver for ubuntu?
<cosmic> Pici: thanks
<kyentei> eztop: Perhaps 10.10 works.. :-) who knows ;-)
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: after installation type: dpkg -L webcam-server  (to list its files)
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: then copy the .conkyrc you downloaded from that site into your home dir
<Kjeldor> dont i need to install conky first?
<eztop> kyentei:  I didn't think the kernel changes would be such that it would make a difference with hibernate
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: I assume you have conky
<Kjeldor> not yet
<Kjeldor> i have no idea how to
<shamez> cosmic, what are you planning to do with that language anywayz its so ancient..
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: hahah, then install conky - sudo apt-get install conky
<ilovefairuz> Goliath: to find your display driver, type in a terminal: lshw -C display
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  sorry
<ilovefairuz> !who | Kjeldor
<ubottu> Kjeldor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eztop> ubottu:  oops
<kyentei> eztop: Well it's not just that the software is shutting down on your machine. It's very much hardware related, so it could easily be something in the 10.04 kernel and your hardware.
<Stale> Kjeldor: You do not need conky to install ubuntu.
<eztop> kyentei:  maybe
<Arcidias> Stale: wtf?!
<avi_> hey guys, I've got a bunch of HFS+ (journaling disabled) partitions, and I can browse them in Nautilus and stuff. However, I can't write to them. Not even in gksudo+Nautilus.. Am I needing to do something else?
<eztop> kyentei:  but, I reported what I thought was bugs...but not much attention given
<sacarlson> cosmic: you need to find an old fart like me with 3 times more brain cells.
<cosmic> shamez: oh. it is one of my course next term
<eztop> kyentei:  that's insulting
<Stale> Goliath: Ubuntu has various RAM requirements.
<kyentei> eztop: What's insulting?
<adminewb> Help? Earlier I'd been told to enable sharing of the internet connection from Network Manager; both interfaces are configured there, but I can't find where to link the two, to share one through the other.
<eztop> kyentei:   the fact there is little attention given to the bugs
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, do you know how to stream with ffmpeg by chance. The thing is Im trying to get it to work with zoneminder which takes an ffmpeg stream
<wildman> I'm having a lot of these lately: geeqie-standard[3474]: segfault at 4 ip b69bbad8 sp bf9092c0 error 4 in libfreetype.so.6.3.22[b6973000+71000], mediatomb[2704]: segfault at 4a4235a2 ip b68a800e sp b1a7b430 error 4 in libavcodec.so.52.20.1[b676c000+52f000], any ideas?
<eztop> kyentei:  they're serious... not having a title bar for your console windows..that's pretty....BAD
<Stale> Goliath: for instance, the Ubuntu 8.04.1 requires nearly 255 RAM
<cosmic> sacarlson: sorry, i am not quite understand your mean.
<eztop> kyentei:  and it gets worse if you try to move the terminal around
<kyentei> eztop: Ah. Well there are not any software upgrades within a version release. So you can probably find these bugfixes in 10.10 ;-)
<sacarlson> cosmic: if you have to take obsolete languages I suggest taking asembly language if that was an option
<kyentei> eztop: That's an option you can configure.
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: trust me, manpages are the way to go for this stuff
<Pici> eztop: Have you logged your bug?
<eztop> kyentei:  I would like to try 10.10 but my optical drive is not working... can i boot 10.10 via usb stick?
<sacarlson> cosmic: I was just restating what other have said it's an old language let it die in peace
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, alright the ffmpeg man doc is as long has the harry potter series
<eztop> Pici:  yes, I did
<kyentei> eztop: Of course you can.
<tomcullinane> i am new to linux and i'm having trouble understanding how to install acerhk-0.5.35, i have downloaded it and the folder contains an install file a .c file a .h file an install file and a installl file
<eztop> Pici:  both bugs although I perceive more
<kyentei> eztop: if the default startup disk creator doesn't work, just use unetbootin.
<eztop> Pici:  but, the ones that were more serious for me
<cosmic> sacarlson: oh. but i major in chemistry, not code
<kyentei> eztop: Run it live, and test hibernate..? ;-)
<Oer> ah eztop, maybe your laptop is old and buggy ? not ubuntu ..
<eztop> kyentei:  oooh, I don't like netbootin...never works for me
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: haha, yes, here's a tip to make it easier to read, alt+f2 and type: yelp man:ffmpeg
<sacarlson> cosmic: so they don't port the chemistry into newer stuf?
<shamez> tomcullinane, well try compiling
<kyentei> eztop: Okay, well. that sure ain't a bug ;-)
<eztop> Oer:  it's old but hibernate should still work!
<tomcullinane> shamez: how do i compile
<eztop> Oer:   not paying attention to my chat? :)   hibernate works in debian
<prizm> tomcullinane: You got the source code, you have to compile it into a program
<prizm> tomcullinane: open a terminal.
<eztop> I guess it could be kernel-related with ubuntu's kernel but still
<cosmic> sacarlson: yes, my teacher told me that i should learn fortran wel
<prizm> Applications->accessories->terminal
<tomcullinane> prizm: yeah opened terminal
<bazhang> !ot | sacarlson cosmic
<ubottu> sacarlson cosmic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prizm> tomcullinane: type this:
<sacarlson> cosmic: wow speak of chemistry I should go off line with you to chat about hydroponics problems I have with my chemistry solutions
<eztop> I think there's a few other usb apps that can create the live iso
<shamez> tomcullinane, cd in the folder using the terminal type ./configure then ... make && make install
<prizm> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Pici> sacarlson, cosmic: Could we please stay on topic here, #ubuntu-offtopic awaits.
<eztop> i'd like to try 10.10 to see if it's fixed
<Pici> prizm: no s at the end of that.
<prizm> ahhh
<bazhang> prizm, build-essential not an s
<tomcullinane> prizm: right
<prizm> My knowledge at building from source is rustier than a spoon.
<cosmic> Pici: sorry for my off topic
<sacarlson> cosmic: he (your teacher) must be an old fart like me.  he needs an upgrade
<SingAlong> How do I find the IP address of my router from ifconfig?
<eztop> I'm building a desktop and I think 10.04 or 10.10 would work on that... I'll admit that but not an enthusiastic ubuntu user!   i feel bugs are neglected
<wildman> I'm having a lot of these lately: geeqie-standard[3474]: segfault at 4 ip b69bbad8 sp bf9092c0 error 4 in libfreetype.so.6.3.22[b6973000+71000], mediatomb[2704]: segfault at 4a4235a2 ip b68a800e sp b1a7b430 error 4 in libavcodec.so.52.20.1[b676c000+52f000], any ideas?
<guampa> SingAlong: ifconfig lists the ip addresses of the interfaces of your machine, can't show interfaces of an external router
<airtonix> SingAlong, ifconfig won't show you the ip addresses of other devices
<SingAlong> guampa: oh.
<shamez> singAlong, are you in a class 'c' network
<cosmic> sacarlson: maybe you are right
<SingAlong> I'm tethering wifi from my phone and to share desktop using remote desktop I need to know the server's address (which is the address of the phone right)?
<ilovefairuz> eztop: there's only so much "engineering bandwidth" to fix stuff, if you really need something, roll up your sleeves and get it done or pay someone to do it
<SingAlong> shamez: now whats that? :P
<airtonix> SingAlong, i suggest you investigate the use of either nmap or zenmap to discover or map out the ip addresses of your network
<jk_> SingAlong: the others are right, but your router's address may be listed as the gateway address for the internal interface you're using.
<adminewb> Help? I'd been told internet connection sharing can be enabled from Network Manager; both interfaces are configured there, but I can't find where to link the two, to share one through the other.
<RogProg> Why does captain picard uses sunglasses
<shamez> singAlong, ok thats hard explaining google at your own time... your ip router might be 192.168.1.1 thats my gues
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, if your phone is connected to the desktop , try route in the terminal
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  they can't look at it that it works in debian and use that as a guide?
<guampa> jk_: that could be the case if the machine has been autoconfigured with dhcp
<RogProg> Because he wants to cooly go where noone has gone before!
<Stale> adminewb: hello. what is shared net connection?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  I didn't think it would be a complicated issue...
<bazhang> RogProg, please stay on topic
<cosmic> it's my first time chatting in IRC
<ilovefairuz> eztop: did you point that out to them?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  yes... :-/
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  yes, I pointed that out
<FlashDeluxe> hi@all! Has anybody got experiences with bluetooth headset and can tell me how he connects to his/er headset?
<ilovefairuz> eztop: what package is it?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  I sent pastepins of the output ...whatever was requested
<adminewb> Stale: I'm sharing a wired eth0 connection over wireless ad hoc
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: right-click on bluetooth icon, select add new device, complete the pairing with your headset, done!
<adminewb> did that answer?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  I was suggested to try 10.10 ..and a daily build but i don't want to install it... I would try a live 10.10 though
<Stale> adminewb: yes
<ilovefairuz> eztop: what package is it?
<eztop> I created a live cd on my desktop, it's a daily build installer.... but the cd wouldn't be read on my cd-rom in the laptop
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  which one?
<shamez> eztop, did you make it bootable
<ilovefairuz> eztop: that has the issue fixed in debian
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  one bug is the terminal titlebar
<Stale> adminewb: it seems as if you wanted to connect networks, right?
<adminewb> Stale: yes what should I do?
<eztop> shamez:  yes... that is my hardware, though... my laptop sucks! :'(
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: Ok, it does find my blackberry but it does not find the hedset :(
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: what's the model of your headset? does it have a button to make it discoverable ?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  the package is related to ehci_hcd
<user_> hy
<ilovefairuz> !hi | eztop
<ubottu> eztop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stale> eztop: I would blame the RAM
<abhijit> :D
<itmustbejj> bons: I noticed I am missing my .bash_history file in my home directory....
<ilovefairuz> !hi | user_
<ubottu> user_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<itmustbejj> bons: I think that is likely the cause of my issue
<ilovefairuz> eztop: link to bug report?
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: its a plantronics voyager 835 and it doesnt have a button to make it discoverable
<shamez> FlashDeluxe, have you installed all 'bluezutils' packages
<Stale> adminewb: so are you trying to make a wireless internet connection? Sorry about my slow response, I don't know if you wanted to actually connect two LANs together.
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: yes i have and i can find it with hcitool scan
<adminewb> Stale: yes I do
<bons> yes
<bons> good job
<user_> sany
<bons> why are u missing it?
<abstrakt> hi, what client should I use/install for VPN?
<bons> did u check in your home?
<user_> sany
<user_> jdweg
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#VPN%20Clients
<itmustbejj> bons: no clue, just set up a new username and logged in and it was never there
<abstrakt> has not made it clear to me
<eztop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/614180
<abstrakt> my sysadmin gave me a zip file with a folder called 'openvpn'
<itmustbejj> bons: gunna try logging out/in to see if it creates it
<bons> k
<tomcullinane> is there a way to pause an irc
<abstrakt> that has apparently the secure keys
<adminewb> Stale: in Network Manager I can get connection info showing both interfaces set up as expected; can't see where though to link them together with one default gateway on eth0
<abstrakt> tomcullinane, no
<tomcullinane> :/
<eztop> I would like to do as suggested at the end of the bug report but the created dvd iso would not boot in my optical drive
<erUSUL> tomcullinane: define "pause"
<abstrakt> but the openvpn website only has Ubuntu 8 and Ubuntu 9
<gentooxer> tomcullinane: just scroll up
<shamez> FlashDeluxe, what bout hidd --search
<erUSUL> !find openvpn
<ubottu> Found: openvpn-blacklist, ebox-openvpn, gadmin-openvpn-client, gadmin-openvpn-client-dbg, gadmin-openvpn-server (and 6 others)
<abstrakt> tomcullinane, that would go against all ideas of IRC, that's just kind of pointless
<eztop> some cds and dvds work, some don't... i would replace the optical drive but not worth it
<Stale> adminewb: Maybe your can see if they are connected to the same network name.
<headkase314> tomcullinane, scroll up then it won't autoscroll until you scroll back to the bottom.  If the window loses focus usually it will put a red line in the conversation where it last had focus.
<abstrakt> erUSUL, hrm, so should I install one of those?
<eztop> if I can get my usb stick to boot 10.10, I could test it
<erUSUL> abstrakt: install network-manager-openvpn-gnome <<< that adds support to networkmanager
<abstrakt> i'm guessing maybe I should install gadmin-openvpn-client
<abstrakt> ahh ok thx
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: nothing :( doesnt find anything
<erUSUL> abstrakt: the network icon in the right corner
<adminewb> Stale: I don't understand
<tomcullinane> it keeps autoscrolling :(]
<itmustbejj> bons: didn't work, I have .bashrc and .bash_logout but no .bash_history
<Stale> adminewb: I usually see a network name for one LAN.
<bons> try this http://rubenlaguna.com/wp/2007/01/08/bash/
<gentooxer> tomcullinane: use an other client
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  anyway, if I have to abandon pursuing the issue... I'll let it go... I would like to help solve the bug but yes, my hardware is in bad shape
<abstrakt> erUSUL, oh and my GNOME panels are fairly heavily modified from the default
<abstrakt> so that icon may or may not be where you said it was :)
<erUSUL> tomcullinane: use a proper irc client... empathy is good for im but irc ...
<tomcullinane> gentooxer: i will do in future :)
<utkanos> quick q, is there an escape sequence during the initial install process of ubuntu 10.04 to see what its currently doing? having an issue on a laptop where it just shows the first graphic with the guy with his hands in the air and it stops there
<eztop> can I change the subject?   can I ask about graphics cards?
<shamez> FlashDeluxe, try playing around with /etc/hcid.conf
<tomcullinane> erUSUL: i usually do and will do in future
<adminewb> Stale: eth0 is the only name referencing the wired ethernet
<erUSUL> abstrakt: is the network manager icon the one you use with wifi or wired
<tomcullinane> :)
<utkanos> drive continues to seek but nothing happens
<abstrakt> ah ok
<abstrakt> yeah so I have a wifi icon
<headkase314> tomcullinane, xchat is good just make sure you install xchat and not xchat-gnome
<gentooxer> eztop: you could give it a try
<abstrakt> I use wifi... i can use wired too but right now I'm on wifi
<eztop> I want to upgrade my video card... does 10.04 or 10.10 work with ati cards?   or should i stick with nvidia?
<tomcullinane> headKase314: thanks :)
<eztop> any ati owners here?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: well it can configure vpn connections too if you install the plugins
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: woo :S That file doesnt exist?!
<headkase314> tomcullinane, you're welcome.
<eztop> gentooxer:  i'll try :)
<Stale> adminewb: how about the wireless connection? Is the wireless connection connected to 'eth0'?
<abstrakt> ok cool, yeah i just ran sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<abstrakt> and there is infact a VPN tab
<gentooxer> eztop: do you need glx?
<adminewb> Stale: no the wireless has its SSID but I don't think that's what you mean
<headkase314> eztop, I'm an Ati Radeon HD 4670
<eztop> I use video a lot and I was wondering if hd 5000 cards work in ubuntu 10.04
<eztop> headkase314:  can you use vlc?
<eztop> I was told there's tearing
<headkase314> eztop, I have 10.7 proprietary drivers installed and VLC and all other tasks work as expected.
<utkanos> having install issue where after it boots from CD and shows the man w/ hands in the air graphic at the bottom and just freezes, any way to escape out of it to see what its hanging on?
<sacarlson> aminewb: did you ever pastebin your route  and ifconfig   and iwconfig if wifi?  mabe I didn't look back far enuf
<eztop> headkase314: oh?
<shamez> FlashDeluxe, my guess you have some bluetooth apps conflicting with bluezutils
<gentooxer> eztop: WoW in wine and ati doesn't work ...
<adminewb> Stale, in the Connection Information page, it gives wired tab for "Auto eth0 (default)" & "homenet" for the wireless; how are these names used?
<Aiya> Greetings.Im now in ubuntu netbook remix edition.My laptop has build in bluetooth where i was able to use in my windows 7.How do I confiure it and turn on the bluetooth in ubuntu.Thanks
<headkase314> eztop, I don't really use WINE, sorry.  Give a second.
<eztop> gentooxer:  oh, i see... does wow and wine work with nvidia cards?
<judgen> how do i disable ubuntu from running X or gdm at startup?
<bazhang> !nox | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<eztop> headkase314:   I probably wouldn't use wine much either... just curious
<gentooxer> eztop: yes
<judgen> thanks
<hmw> On my 9.10 Karmicm, I can't find the packet "astrolog" in my repos nor can I install a .deb (which I could install on my 9.04) - is there any astrology software for Karmic, that works "out of the box"?
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: damn....how can i get rid of these tools? :(
<eztop> gentooxer:  yes?  with any nvidia card?
<headkase314> eztop, have you checked out this guide -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Stale> adminewb: the auto eth0/ethernet is just a name for the wired internet connection.
<utkanos> having install issue where after it boots from CD and shows the man w/ hands in the air graphic at the bottom and just freezes, any way to escape out of it to see what its hanging on?
<gentooxer> eztop: I don't know if any card will work
<adminewb> Stale, right
<Milos_SD> Is there someone here that mentain xorg-edgers PPA?
<eztop> headkase314:  no, not until you linked it ;)
<Pici> Milos_SD: #ubuntu-x would be your best bet.
<headkase314> eztop, ok hope the link is useful ;)
<eztop> gentooxer:   why don't you know?!? ;-)
<adminewb> Stale, is there something I have to do in a terminal to link these 2?
<shamez> FlashDeluxe, try 'apt-get --purge remove ' most of the blue* tools and reinstall bluezutils
<Stale> adminewb: so everytime you use a ethernet cable, you get your wired internet with hardly any waiting.
<eztop> headkase314:  it will... at least, it is interesting to check out ;)
<gentooxer> eztop: I don't have all cards at home ...
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: OK
<eztop> gentooxer:  haha...
<RainRain> for some reason i cant find a simple way of having a shortcut to my <name> folder in home on my desktop - what am i missing?
<adminewb> Stale, er yes, why are we talking about waiting?
<Stale> adminewb: as far as I know, I do not see a reason why I would link the two connections.
<eztop> gentooxer:  I have a 7950gt in my desktop box
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ok I have configured my VPN connection in the network manager
<headkase314> eztop, I actually have crossover games purchased and installed - but yet I still don't have any Windows games installed!  I'll get around to it sometime! ;)
<abstrakt> and now it appears in the list of VPN Connections when I click on my network icon in my panel/tray thing
<eztop> gentooxer:  but, family computer died so not using the desktop at the moment
<utkanos> anyone? heh
<gentooxer> eztop: I think nvidia is better
<abstrakt> but, when I select that VPN connection essentially "nothing happens"
<abstrakt> i don't get a window, I don't get an error, I don't get an error window
<hmw> RainRain: you could open the /home directory in Nautilus and use the middle Mouse button to drag your <name> folder to the Desktop and make "link here"
<adminewb> Stale, I want to link the two in order to share wired connection with other wireless clients
<eztop> gentooxer:  probably
<abstrakt> just... nothing
<abstrakt> how can I troubleshoot my vpn connection?
<eztop> headkase314:  I'd probably use windows for games but...
<eztop> headkase314:  if I needed any ms software, i'd want to try wine
<headkase314> eztop, if you need games then the ideal solution is a dual-boot - much less bleeping around.
<eztop> headkase314:  yes, agree with that
<bons> abstrakt wich vpn server/client are you using?
<sacarlson> aminewb: I think for simplicity what you want to do is bridge eth0 and wlanX  there is software to do that brctl  I think.  another solution is to route them as I do on my network, but that's just so I can filter out people I don't want.
<Aiya> reetingss.I have install ubuntu in my laptop where at the beginning windows 7 already installed.Now how do I configure to make it ubuntu as my defult login when its came to dual boot menu(currently its will go to windows 7)...
<abstrakt> bons, openvpn
<eztop> headkase314:  i have a dual-boot now...well, triple boot on my laptop
<bons> are you calling it from commandline?
<MarkSS> Let's say I have two Ubuntu partitions?  How do I delete one or get rid of it?
<eztop> is there any grub problems with windows 7?
<adminewb> sacarlson: sounds all right; see man page for brctl then?
<bons> MArkSS install gparted
<bazhang> MarkSS, gparted livecd
<bons> lal
<bons> if your partition is not active you can just install it
<RainRain> hmw: yip that worked thanks - when i tried it with regular right click it said something about not being able to copy a folder onto itself ... thanks though
<headkase314> eztop, I'm Ubuntu only on my only computer - I play some games, the id games that have native Linux clients - other than that most of my gaming is filled by my Xbox 360.  Getting a 360 solved needing games on my computer for me.
<bons> abstrakt?
<abstrakt> bons, yes?
<bons> i did u a question
<eztop> headkase314:  i see..
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, what is the best way to move or change the partition '/var' is located on? should i `ln -s /var /home/new-var-dir` ?
<abstrakt> bons, i answered your question
<sacarlson> adminewb: maybe look at this first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<abstrakt> bons, openvpn
<bons> no
<bons> the second one
<eztop> headkase314:  i can't afford the extra Xbox console though ;(
<adminewb> sacarlson: thanks much for the link
<abstrakt> ah, no I am not calling from commandline
<Aiya> How do I find out that which version of GRUB im using?
<abstrakt> not right now, I don't know the syntax for that
<abstrakt> I was trying to launch it from the Network Manager panel applet
<bons> omfgf
<eztop> Aiya:  should display when at grub screen?
<Aiya> eztop: how do i check it?
<abstrakt> bons, where can I find the syntax for launching openvpn from the commandline?
<bons> openvpn depends only from your .conf files and the certificates and key files you created
<headkase314> eztop, yup it is duplication of effort somewhat but for myself the ability to have only Ubuntu on my general purpose computer was a good trade - anyway we're getting off-topic, anything to respond with or just let it go for now?
<eztop> Aiya:   when your grub screen is coming up, doesn't it show the ver.?
<lost_and_unfound> Aiya: grub --version
<sacarlson> abstrakt: man openvpn
<RainRain> on the desktop i have "keep aligned checked" but i still have to keep pressing "clean up by name" to actually keep them aligned - how do i get this to work or is it a bug or something
<bons> abstrakt everything can be executed by cl... just type openvpn --help
<eztop> headkase314:  well, what topic do we want? :)
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, what is the best way to move or change the partition '/var' is located on? should i `ln -s /var /home/new-var-dir` ?
<Aiya> eztop: Its does but now im already in ubunutu and dont tell me to reboot.Im sure there is command for it
<bons> it works also for all the rest
<Aiya> lost_and_unfound: Thanks
<abstrakt> bons, ok well I have a zip file that my sysadmin gave me with the certs and a conf file. I set up a connection in the VPN network manager and selected my certs, but I didn't see anywhere to specify my conf file
<headkase314> eztop, heheh - let's see who's day we can make better as the messages scroll by... ;)
<bons> just
<bons> run
<eztop> Aiya:  oh yeah, I forgot about that, sorry... haven't needed grub from CLI in a while ;)
<bons> openvpn --config filename.conf
<bons> asbstrakt
<Pici> !who | bons
<ubottu> bons: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RainRain> ooh - i just figured it - it IS keeping them aligned but the grid is so loose it;s useless - anyone know how to set the grid on the desktop
<bons> ...
<eztop> headkase314:  yeah... well, since i am building a desktop, I was curious about video cards
<bons> Pici
<lost_and_unfound> what is the best way to move or change the partition '/var' is located on? should i `ln -s /var /home/new-var-dir` ?
<bons> vati fa na zuppa
<Micke_> the wlan adapter shows up as *-DISABLED when I run "lshw -C network". I then ran "rfkill list" which returned "Soft blocked: no  Hard blocked: yes". The issue seems to be with the hardware switch being unavailible in linux.
<eztop> headkase314:  easier to ask here than wait for responses in the forums ;)
<Pici> bons: Excuse me?
<datta> I have this error popping up whenever I try to install something Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<datta> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<bons> i wrote after
<LucidGuy> Is there an easier way to auto encrypt home directory then this ..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder           Using Lucid.  Lubuntu prompted on setup which was nice.
<bons> just forgot it
<sacarlson> lost_and_unfound: ya that sounds about right
<headkase314> eztop, I've been Ati for 10 years and really like them but I always hear people recommend nvidia for Linux.  I've had no issues with Ati so I can relate that and have no experience with nvidia so you'll need another source for that information.
<Aiya> When I wan to check the version of grub the result was  : aiya@ubuntu:~$ grub --version
<Aiya> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Aiya> sudo apt-get install grub.I wonder how came i have dual boot without grub (windows 7 and ubuntu)
<itmustbejj> bons: do you know where $HISTFILE variable is set?
<eztop> headkase314:  but, you have no tearing when watching videos?   I read that xv output is not usable...
<lap_dragon> ./join ##urbandictionary
<lap_dragon> oops, disregard that
<datta> I tried to run sudo apt-get install -f but I receive this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/478892/
<headkase314> eztop, yes sometimes there is tearing but I do not find it bothersome.
<bons> itmustbejj, i don't remember, i think if you read there you can do it
<sacarlson> lost_and_unfound: I do get it reversed sometimes and my link goes to ?  you can create links with nautilus
<BluesKaj> Aiya, you have grub2 installed
<eztop> headkase314:  i'm looking at cards for around $100...so that allows some good older cards, 4870 used , even 4770 new and maybe one of the newer ones but a htpc card
<SingAlong> how can I access the localserver on my computer from another computer (connected via the same router)
<FlashDeluxe> shamez: didnt work :( i removed everything related to bluetooth an reinstalled bluez-utils and bluez-compat
<ubuntu_> #situbondo
<Stale> adminewb: A router has the capabilities to connect clients on either wired/wireless methods. Of course, if you wanted to use the computer as a bridge, you can connect ethernet cables between that computer to client to client and so on. As for making the computer as a wifi router, I have not seen any technology that makes the wireless NIC as a router or the computer as a transmitter.
<datta> any way to fix this issue with the error that is showing up here http://paste.ubuntu.com/478892/
<sacarlson> lost_and_unfound: after I create a link with nautilus I just cut an move the link where it's needed
<lap_dragon> what is the file name for the manual? I know I downloaded it but I cannot find it
<Aiya> BluesKaj: Are you sure.?But how came when I did the command its askes me to install first
<headkase314> eztop, speaking of htpc (Home Theatre Personal Computer) my computer right now is hooked up to my HDTV in the living room via HDMI.
<bazhang> !manual | lap_dragon this?
<BluesKaj> Aiya, try the comand as grub2
<ubottu> lap_dragon this?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<utkanos> getting strange issue on a laptop, boots off CD but just hangs at the initial graphic, cd continues to seek but never boots to boot menu, any ideas?
<lap_dragon> ya
<Aiya> aiya@ubuntu:~$ grub2 --version
<Aiya> No command 'grub2' found, did you mean:
<Aiya>  Command 'grub' from package 'grub' (main)
<Aiya> grub2: command not found
<FloodBot2> Aiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eztop> headkase314:  nice... well, i would watch movies on my computer for now... but, tearing is a big deal for me, though.. any major issues w/ video
<adminewb> Stale, looks as if my answers are on the network bridging page, thanks
<Guest14287> life so good with ubuntu
<Aiya> FloodBot2: Sorry
<Stale> adminewb: your welcome.
<abstrakt> ok much better, runnning openvpn from the command line actually gives me output :)
<BluesKaj> Aiya, sudo update-grub
<lost_and_unfound> sacarlson: thanks, will give it a go
<bons> abstrakt, exctly
<sacarlson> utkanos: burn a new cd?  maybe check the cd see if it's corrupted
<bons> thats the way
<utkanos> sacarlson, CD works fine on other boxen
<headkase314> eztop, the ability to watch video directly on the tv with VLC was the primary reason I hooked it up to the HDTV.  It works great.  Of course I'm sure nvidia also has HDMI options so both ati and nvidia are still to be considered for you.
<eztop> headkase314:  I used mythtv before but now just watch on vlc videos i have
<utkanos> md5 checks out, it doesn't seem like a media issue
<Aiya> I have a question what excetly sudo means ?
<sacarlson> utkanos: I have disk that only work on one box.  some of my disk readers aren't so good but do read some disks
<slacker_nl> Aiya: super user do :)
<datta> can anyone help me at all with this error Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/sp-auth_3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Aiya> BluesKaj: I have Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<utkanos> sacarlson, is there a way to escape the installer to see a log of whats happening
<abstrakt> Aiya, it means "run this as the administrator"
<RainRain> the desktop icon grid is ridiculous IMHO ( way too fine and apparently no way to change it) - has anyone found any way of adjusting it or know anything about it
<Aiya> slacker_nl: Thanks
<MarkSS> How do I see which Linux partition I am currently on using GParted?  *slaps head*
<headkase314> eztop, I have no experience with myth.   Played around with XBMC a bit a while back but yes - much simpler just to use VLC.
<Aiya> abstrakt: Okey
<datta> I have tried sudo apt-get install -f
<eztop> headkase314:  does your ati card have hdmi audio?
<lap_dragon> thanks
<abstrakt> is there a channel pastebin?
<datta> but that does not solve the problem at all
<slacker_nl> dunno
<bazhang> abstrakt, paste.ubuntu.com
<datta> abstrakt: only paste.ubuntu.com
<eztop> headkase314:   mythtv was a headache...but, this was a while ago...it might be a bit easier now ;)
<headkase314> eztop, yes and unlike nvidia it is integrated right on the graphics card and Ubuntu detects and uses it fine.
<BluesKaj> Aiya, does grub show your windows partition ?
<eztop> headkase314:  I think ubuntu was at 8.10 or 9.04 when i used it
<sacarlson> utkanos: not that I know.  there might be a way to see more if you hold shift at boot and change kernel settings so you see the text as it boots to get a better idea what failed
<datta> abstrakt: it is up on the description of the channel
<Aiya> Can Anyone tell where I can get the command or to learn the command all sometimes sudo get-Blablabal and sometimes get-apt-blablabla
<Aiya> BluesKaj: yes it does.
<datta> how am I supposed to get out of this error? Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/sp-auth_3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<utkanos> sacarlson, unfortunately i dont think its getting far enough for me to do that
<bazhang> Aiya, have a read of the manual
<bons> Aiya, wo0oT?
<lap_dragon> How much danger is my OS in if I don't download some sort of virus protection?
<bazhang> !manual > Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya, please see my private message
<slacker_nl> Aiya: man apt-get / man aptitude / man man ;)
<SingAlong> how can I access the localserver on my computer from another computer (connected via the same router)?
<bazhang> lap_dragon, none really
<eztop> headkase314:  nvidia has some cards with integrated hdmi, don't they?
<sacarlson> utkanos: I asume it's a cd sector seek error but hard to say with no text to tell you
<Aiya> bazhang: Thanks
<lap_dragon> ok
<Aiya> slacker_nl: man what is that?
<slacker_nl> Aiya: you can google for it too :) man $command will give you plenty of results
<utkanos> sacarlson, agreed.. I will try to burn another copy I guess.. or perhaps usb stick
<lap_dragon> Are there many viruses that are compatible with the ubuntu os?
<Aiya> slacker_nl: Thanks
<eztop> headkase314:  I'd like to get an ati card but if i get a used card, i can't send it back ;)
<bazhang> lap_dragon, nope
<sacarlson> utkanos: other posibility it is a graphic driver problem when it gets as far as xserver
<headkase314> eztop, I'm pretty sure with nvidia you have to pass through your audio from a separate card for the HDMI audio, with ati it is all built into the card - no other audio card needed.  I may be wrong with nvidia not having integrated audio though - need some research there.
<slacker_nl> Aiya: run man man, it will tell you :)
<bazhang> !lnw > lap_dragon
<ubottu> lap_dragon, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Aiya, then you are all set , you can scroll down to your windows install and boot it as well when needed
<utkanos> sacarlson, doesnt even get to boot prompt though, it shows that strange graphic with what looks like a keyboard, an equals sign, and a stick figure
<eztop> headkase314:   oh, okay
<sacarlson> utkanos: ya usb stick that's sounds like a good move if you have a 2gig usb?  not sure how big you need
<Aiya> BluesKaj: How do I set ubuntu as my primary(defult) os when its asking for options.Now is defult is windows 7
<headkase314> eztop, by pass though I mean you just have the extra step of plugging your audio output from a separate card into the nvidia graphics card - once done you don't think about it anymore.  But the big qualifier is do some research to confirm that.
<bons> i don't get why we have to be cripty to nabs... i think they just need the right inputs
<bons> *we
<sacarlson> bons: nabs?
<bons> i'm talking generally
<sacarlson> bons: newbees?
<abstrakt> ok sweet, it seems openvpn has now connected
<bons> ya wtever
<bons> cool abstrakt
<bazhang> bons, please stay on topic
<abstrakt> now... what do I do? lol how do I use it? I tried doing a ping to one of the hostnames that should be availble to me, but no packet love
<bons> if the session is completed you should be able to cmmunicate
<bons> abstrakt,
<Aiya> The menual that I download just now is stated ubuntu 10.04 but im using ubuntu netbook remix edition so the command will be the same?
<sacarlson> bons: no way for us to know what the asker already knows.  we asume to start that they know all and we just fill in the question
<abstrakt> bons, er... yah ok like how so? like what's an example command I should likely be able to run?
<harmandeep> hi guys
<abstrakt> bons, I've got a few vhosts set up on my work computer...
<eztop> headkase314:  i will... i'd like a lcd tv some time
<harmandeep> i m having problem with SOUND on UBUNTU Lucid ... issue is same as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1268101
<Jinxed-> How do I change the membership for a folder
<abstrakt> bons, e.g. http://somesite.mydev/ and http://foosite.mydev/
<bons> sacarlson, we should assume they know nothing
<Jinxed-> I just tried sudo chown user
<Juss[USA]>  eztop : Some Democrats say the estimated billion dollar cost of a war with Iraq could be better spent at home. When he heard that, President Bush agreed and announced plans to bomb Ohio.
<Juss[USA]>  harmandeep : The crime problem in New York is getting really serious. The other day the Statue of Liberty had both hands up.
<harmandeep> Kernel Sound Modules had been removed by Realtek
<Jinxed-> in the folder i want to change
<Juss[USA]>  Jinxed- : Today President Bush ordered an investigation into whether it is appropriate to have civilians with no experience running a Navy sub. Hey, how about an investigation into whether it's appropriate to have a civilian with no experience running the country?
<headkase314> eztop, that's what I have: 32" 720p LCD HDTV.
<FloodBot2> Juss[USA]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> abstrakt: ok try at the command prompt $ls
<Juss[USA]>  abstrakt : I went into a McDonald's yesterday and said, "I'd like some fries." The girl at the counter said, "Would you like some fries with that?
<eztop> headkase314:   it would be nice but for now only a 22" screen for movies.... ;-)
<headkase314> eztop, has a desktop resolution of 1360x768
<eztop> headkase314:   nice... those are a good price nowadays :)
<LucidGuy> Anyone know what Ubuntu uses to encrypt home directory automaicly?  encryptfs?
<bons> abstrakt, once you are connected to the openvpn server, you should be able to communicate with the other hosts joined in the vpn
<headkase314> eztop, here in Canada I paid $CAD 400.00 for it.
<BluesKaj> !grub | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eztop> headkase314:  I'm in canada too!  where did you buy yours?  what kind of store?
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abstrakt> bons, er... yeah, sorry to be so verbose but how? the openvpn output simply says Initialization Sequence Completed
<abstrakt> i don't get a command prompt
<headkase314> eztop, I just went to WalMart and bought it.
<bons> and you are done
<Jinxed-> !file permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Aiya> BluesKaj: Thanks
<abstrakt> I can open a command prompt elsewhere, but I am at the moment not clear on how to "get to" any of the other hosts?
<abstrakt> i've also got some lines that say e.g. /sbin/route add -net 10.0.0.0
<headkase314> eztop, the biggest thing you should look for in an LCD is the response time - 5 milliseconds or less is what you want.
<abstrakt> and 192.168.0.0 and 172.16.0.1
<bons> abstrakt, you have a new network interface and can communicate with the other hosts of the same network depending how your sysad configured, you can check your virtual interface running the command ifconfig or ifconfig tap0
<abstrakt> am I going to need to know the IP address of the computers on the vpn?
<eztop> headkase314:  what brand is it?
<sacarlson> bons: It took me 3 days to get my openvpn to work the way I wanted.  there are so many combos of options
<abstrakt> ahh, ok lemme ifconfig then, one sec
<bons> abstrakt, yes
<abstrakt> ok I have tun0
<bons> sacarlson, seems just the case of a basic conf
<eztop> headkase314:   I researched them way back.... i ended up buying a sharp lcd 32" but brought it back cuz of stuck pixels
<abstrakt> which I assume stands for tunnel
<abstrakt> and that's running on the 172.16 subnet
<ilovefairuz> Aiya: you were asking earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<eztop> headkase314:  that's when they were $1000
<headkase314> It is a "Haier" brand.  It wasn't a familiar brand for me so I purchased Wal-Marts 3 year electronics warrenty for $CAD 50.00 and did some googling on the brand after the fact and it turns or "Haier" has a good reputation.
<eztop> headkase314:  yes
<headkase314> eztop, my screen has zero defects.
<sacarlson> bons: with me it was more than getting openvpn to work you need to setup the routeing around it the way you want the trafic to go
<xtra_> Hi
<NickAlternativo> ciao
<ilovefairuz> !hi | xtra_
<ubottu> xtra_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eztop> headkase314:   it's a walmart brand then... yeah, i am not so picky on brand anymore...sure sony/samsung might be among the best but for $400, I think it's good!
<Aiya> ilovefairuz: Thanks.I think i have read alot and memories since im new to ubuntu
<NickAlternativo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bons> sacarlson, sure sacarlson, and the are a lot of different network configuration depending on what you have to do, the net structure and the crypt you need
<ilovefairuz> Aiya: bookmark the page and use it when needed
<headkase314> eztop, the single biggest consideration when hooking up a computer, like said, is the response time: 5 milliseconds (ms) or less.
<ilovefairuz> NickAlternativo: what's your question ?
<Aiya> ilovefairuz: How do I bookmark pdf?Is that possible?
<eztop> headkase314:  yes, 5ms response time is good... and i look whether the black screen is a rich black color because that seems to indicate (to me) how good the color might be
<xtra_> some can help me ? I'm new to Kubuntu and I'm trying to enable kwin zoom effect ( magnifier or somethin like that) and I've got it enable but it don't works
<sacarlson> bons: you got it.  just when I got it to ping the other side I thought I was done
<bons> sacarlson, but thats not the point, you see, we go back to my theme, we should try to make things simple for simple beginners, not think about how complex it can be... this is just unuseful
<bons> and?
<eztop> headkase314:  yes, my lcd monitor is 2ms, I think
<headkase314> eztop, I find my colors do seem richer on this tv compared to my monitor - not over saturated just richer.
<Pici> !ot
<BluesKaj> Aiya, check this out , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eztop> headkase314:  I only look at lg or samsung monitors unless the price is really low for another brand
<Aiya> BluesKaj: Thanks
<headkase314> eztop, yeah if the response time is too high you get "ghosting" of the images.
<ilovefairuz> Aiya: yes, add this before the address of the pdf: http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://example.com/example.pdf
<Aiya> ok
<Pici> eztop, headkase314: Could we please try to stay on topic here.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for non-Ubuntu support chatter.
<Aiya> ilovefairuz: Thanks
<eztop> headkase314:  yeah, would need a new tv someday...i still have a crt tv and it has a line through at the top... when that tv dies, i'll look for a 32" lcd tv
<sacarlson> bons: I agree there should be some simple setup at least on the user side.  and why not the server too.  I can't argue that.  I should give you my work if you want to see my configs if it might help.
<ilovefairuz> Aiya: it's doc, not docs, sorry.
<headkase314> Pici, ok - eztop I think we've covered it enough for now? Don't want to be !ot?
<eztop> headkase314:  agreed!
<xtra_> someone can help me with kubuntu effects please ?
<bons> sacarlson, depends just on what you need, in this case abstrakt was just needing to run a preconfigured client, so i don't see where are you aiming too
<sacarlson> bons: how about you get yours working and give us a ubuntu package that just makes it work on eather a user or server?  I'll try to help you do it.
<bons> ...
<juanga> hola
<sacarlson> bons: I got what I need I want to make you and abstrakt happy.
<xtra_> hola
<bons> sacarlson, an ubuntu package? what are you talking about?
<Aiya> BluesKaj: Its really work.Thanks buddy
<ilovefairuz> !es | juanga, xtra_
<ubottu> juanga, xtra_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juanga> ok hi
<bons> sacarlson,  i dont need anything i was just helpin abstrakt
<jcooke> Did the bootloader changes recently? I have two machines that are going straight past it without the chance to change boot flags.
<bazhang> jcooke, grub2?
<alfie> #linuxacessivel.org
<BluesKaj> Aiya, glad to hear it :)
<jcooke> bazhang, I think I just found it, need to hold shift
<bazhang> jcooke, yep you can /msg ubottu grub2 for the wiki
<juanga> xtra where are you from???
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 > jcooke
<ubottu> jcooke, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> !ot | juanga
<ubottu> juanga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aiya> How do I record video my desktop ?
<bazhang> !screencast | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Aiya> bazhang: Thanks buddy
<bazhang> Aiya, welcome
<jcooke> thanks
<headkase314> Aiya, I find this one to be good -> "sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop" It will be under Applications > Sound & Video once installed.
<Aiya> bazhang:  This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<Aiya> headkase314: Thanks buddy
<headkase314> Aiya, you're welcome!
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts Aiya works here
<Oer> here too bazhang
<IdleOne> link is good bazhang
<Aiya> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts. >Its has dot at back Sorry
<headkase314> Aiya, you must have miscopied the URL, it's fine here too.
<Oer> Aiya delete the . at the end
<Aiya> yes i did it
<sacarlson> I run cheese this picture taker tool for web cam with my ID 0545:8080 Xirlink, Inc. IBM C-It Webcam .  it runs for a bit I see some pictures and about 30 secounds my computer locks up.  I thought just a glitch so I reboot try again and the same.  this was working in ubuntu 8.04 now using 10.04
<bons> sacarlson, any output from it?
<sacarlson> ya prity pics that moved before I took any pictures. but just on the screen none saved
<BKTech86> is anyone in here good with wine, nobody in there is responding
<headkase314> !ot BKTech86 WINE is usually considered off-topic here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bons> no i meant from chees
<headkase314> !ot | BKTech86 WINE is usually considered off-topic here.
<ubottu> BKTech86 WINE is usually considered off-topic here.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> BKTech86: we had a guy stale he wal playing with it.  not sure where he went
<bazhang> BKTech86, check the appdb yet?
<tomcullinane> i am trying to compile something and after i type make install it just hangs
<bazhang> tomcullinane, compile what?
<Seveas-train> tomcullinane, pastebin the last lines of the output
<headkase314> BKTech86, bazhang there's only 179 people in #winehq - like BKTech86 said: not much to get responses from.
<tomcullinane> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2Lw0rq3i
<BKTech86> they're all saying nothing
<sebsebseb>  
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<headkase314> BKTech86, if you are not using a version of WINE that has WINEtricks built in, see this page -> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks  Read about WINEtricks and that page also links to .deb files that are the latest version of WINE with WINEtricks included.
<bazhang> BKTech86, ^^
<headkase314> BKTech86, the .deb PPA it links to is for Ubuntu 10.04
<_Yang_> anyone give the commands to install gcc??
<_Yang_> i have the package downloadeed
<bazhang> _Yang_, install build-essential
<remu> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. The system informs me that I'm running out of space. Disk Usage Analyzer tells me that a directory has a usage of 93.2 GB, but nothing under it is as large.
<headkase314> _Yang_, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<_Yang_> what?
<_Yang_> kk
<_Yang_> lemme try
<_Yang_> thnx
<FloodBot2> _Yang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> _Yang_: apt-get install gcc ?
<BKTech86> headkase314, what is PPA?
<_Yang_> sacarlson, it dont work
<bazhang> BKTech86, personal package archive for things that are not in the repos
<sacarlson> _Yang_: use headkase314:  that's better
<bazhang> _Yang_, without the "" marks
<_Yang_> i did. its updating
<bazhang> BKTech86, or sometimes more up to date versions of software
<tomcullinane> I have the following files in a folder: acerhk.c  acerhk.h  AUTHORS  COPYING  doc  INSTALL  Makefile  NEWS  README, and i wish to compile them, i cd to the folder and type make and then terminal just hangs as does make install
<BKTech86> thanks bazhang
<datta> I get this error when I am trying to install compiz: ompiz-gnome: Depends: compizconfig-backend-gconf (>= 0.7.4) but it is not going to be installed
<datta> E: Broken packages
<bazhang> BKTech86, welcome
<datta> any idea how I can fix this? I have been dealing with this for a long time, please help
<datta> please someone help me with broken packages
<soreau> datta: Do you have any output from this?  sudo grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<bacon> Please, when compiling occur while building a .deb files, the compiled files will be part of the .Deb package, right?
<datta> soreau: I get this output: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main # disabled on upgrade to jaunty
<datta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<bacon> (compilation due to debian/rules rules is used to build binary package, not source package, that's what i mean)
<soreau> datta: So its an upgrade plus you still have some ppas enabled. I suggest a clean install as a sure fix
<datta> clean install for what?
<andrej> hi. can you help me please? how I can choose another desktop on my ubuntu with my keyboard? I have 2. thanks
<soreau> ubuntu
<datta> soreau: do I have to clean install ubuntu? there is no way other than that?
<soreau> andrej: With compiz enabled, Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left arrows
<andrej> soreau...thanks :)
<soreau> datta: The other way is to fix your broken packages, which may be very simple or quite impossible depending on what all youve done to break it
<sacarlson> datta: you can try comment out the ppa line and apt-get update and see if it install then
<philinux> datta: usually reinstall last resort. I just joined channel what exactly are the symptoms errors etc.
<soreau> datta: Yea the first thing would be to comment out that ppa, then run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<soreau> datta: See if it succeeds and go from there
<sacarlson> datta: no garantees just small glimmer of hope
<datta> soreau: what do you actually mean by commenting out?
<lsatolo> Alguém usando a distro 10.10?
<datta> soreau: I tried to install sopcast and that caused the break
<c3l> how do I allow a new user to play audio?
<sacarlson> datta: put a "#" in front of that line with ppa in it
<datta> sacarlson: okay I will try that
<soreau> datta: Lines that start with # are ignored by the system and are called comments
<philinux> datta or use admin>software sources and untick them
<datta> phillinux: was doing that
<soreau> yea that is the easy way
<soreau> but it wont remove any packages
<Cluster_1> is there a program similar to TVersity for ubuntu that I can stream media to my ps3 and xbox360?
<datta> now the error seemed to have changed Package libcompizconfig-backend-gconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<datta> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<datta> is only available from another source
<datta> E: Package libcompizconfig-backend-gconf has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> datta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<datta> sorry for the flood
<soreau> datta: Look at the output of apt-cache policy compiz
<soreau> datta: Its probably that you have old packages lying around from the upgrade
<Cluster_1> Would it be better to install WINE and try to run TVersity through that?
<LibertyZero> !upnp | Cluster_1
<ubottu> Cluster_1: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<IdleOne> Cluster_1: check out mediatomb
<datta> soreau: this the output I get from apt-cache policy compiz http://paste.ubuntu.com/478916/
<Cluster_1> ok
<sacarlson> Cluster_1: I guess it's just a podcaster
<datta> to me it seems compiz is installed, which was my initial goal
<bacon> can someone explain me quickly how the debian/rules file is processed? is it a make command summoned in the dpkg-buildpackage routine?
<soreau> datta: Which version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<datta> soreau: 10.04
<Pici> bacon: #ubuntu-packaging would be a better channel to ask that in.
<_Yang_> how do i open gcc now?
<soreau> datta: Now, you see the output of apt-cache? It says you have compiz from lucid repos
<frex> ubuntu 8.0.4 is based on debian 5.0 exactly? for all packages are same?
<Bosch> hi
<datta> soreau: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/478917/
<IdleOne> soreau: his pastebin shows he doesn't have compiz installed
<soreau> datta: You need to make sure you have no lucid repos enabled (grep lucid /etc/apt/sources.list) then run apt-get update and reinstall all compiz packages
<_Yang_> anyone help me installing gcc?
<IdleOne> _Yang_: if you install the build-essential package it installed gcc also
<soreau> IdleOne: Well he has lucid repos somehow from the upgrade
<IdleOne> soreau: he mixed repos?
<_Yang_> but how do i open it??
<_Yang_> IdleOne : How do i open it??
<soreau> IdleOne: no idea. he just has lucid compiz candidate per apt-cache, in 10.04 (upgraded)
<Pici> _Yang_: its a cli application, it doesn't have a graphical interface.
<_Yang_> so how do i compile ??
<eztop> i read that the gtx 460 works in wine
<IdleOne> soreau: sorry I haven't been following the entire thread so I am not sure what he is trying to do
<eztop> imho, that's pretty pathetic that old ati cards won't even work in wine
<soreau> <datta> soreau: I get this output: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main # disabled on upgrade to jaunty <-- IdleOne: His install has been around for awhile, it would seem ;)
<oCean_> !compiling | _Yang_
<ubottu> _Yang_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Oer> eztop, where do you read that ?
<eztop> Oer:  on phoronix and newegg
<Oer> eztop, url ?
<c3l> how do I allow a new user to play audio?
<oCean_> eztop: you better complain with the wine people (#winehq), this is #ubuntu
<datta> soreau: you mean the installation that I was following was just an workaround, it is from softpedia
 * Oer thinks eztop is looking for problems, not solutions
<eztop> Oer:  huh?
<IdleOne> datta: what version of Ubuntu are you running according to lsb_release -a and what is it you are trying to accomplish exactly?
<soreau> datta: Comment out any repos in your sources.list that arent lucid, then do apt-get update and reinstall all compiz packages
<datta> IdleOne: I am trying to install compiz into the system but I ended up with this error
<eztop> Oer:  I'm just saying what I read... what does it have to do with me?
<oCean_> eztop: for one, you're mentioning it in the wrong channel
<IdleOne> datta: ok do what soreau just said first. need to get your system back to a sane state first :)
<datta> IdleOne, done with commenting
<eztop> oCean_: why wrong channel?
<IdleOne> datta: now save those changes and run sudo apt-get update $$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> eztop: it is not support related
<eztop> oCean_:  I assume the nvidia cards would work in wine...would work in ubuntu
<frex> which ubuntu version is same as debian 5 lenny? with everything?
<IdleOne> change the $$ to && datta
<oCean_> eztop: #winehq is where wine support is, not here.
<eztop> IdleOne:  well, I'm shopping for a video card... i want to minimize my support needs
<eztop> oCean_:  oh, ok
<IdleOne> eztop: this is not your personal google for me and tell me what to buy channel
<datta> IdleOne: done with that also
<IdleOne> datta: now sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<datta> IdleOne, thank you compiz fusion has been installed
<datta> thank you soreau
<IdleOne> datta: welcome
<IdleOne> datta: now go forth and spin the cube :)
<soreau> heh
<soreau> wobblith, thy windows
<Bizz> Hi...I am on Ubuntu 10.04. Cannot play Youtube vids in Totem. I followed some steps of patching the plugin file but got this error :Hunk #1 FAILED at 337.
<Bizz> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED — saving rejects to file ./youtube.py.rej
<piaocn> so many  guys here
<piaocn> can anyone one help me
<Oer> Bizz what steps ? do you have an URL ?
<zkriesse> !ask | piaocn
<ubottu> piaocn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bizz> Oer: http://linuxdesk.wordpress.com/2009/09/22/could-not-open-location-you-might-not-have-permission-to-open-the-file-totem-movie-player/
<piaocn> zkriesse: ok,i'm using Empathy,but i dont know how to list all channels of freenode
<Bizz> Oer: If you scroll down to the bottom of this link, you will notice an user "Elline" has mentioned the problem which am having
<zkriesse> piaocn: Ah that's a command to run lemme see if I can remember it
<banished> there is /list
<piaocn> zkriesse: OK~
<piaocn> but it doesn't work, ubknown command
<Oer> bizz can you post the ./youtube.py.rej file to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com  and give the url here ?
<piaocn> unknown command
<Bizz> apparently On ubuntu 10.04 does not have the youtube.py in /usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube
<zkriesse> piaocn: /msg alis help
<IdleOne> piaocn: Empathy may not support the /list command yet
<banished> piaocn: you might want to use xchat instead
<pbx> Running the 10.04 from CD on a Dell Inspiron 4000. Video is sort of half-there. Any convenient way to remedy that?
<piaocn> en, /list works weel in pidgin
<Bizz> Oer: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/chi820RW
<banished> pbx: which graphics card?
<piaocn> so how do i list all channels on Empathy.....
<pbx> banished: No idea. How do I find out?
<banished> pbx: lspci | grep VGA
<pbx> banished: How do I get to a shell? As I said, I'm running the installed from CD right now.
<pbx> s/installed/installer/
<banished> applications->accesories->terminal
<pbx> banished: I'M RUNNING THE INSTALLER
<pbx> banished: There is no bootable system on the HD.
<banished> pbx: you could have also installed from the "Try Ubuntu" mode… - but you can go to a virtual termianl by pressing alt+ctrl+f2
<Ober7> pbx:go back all the way and run live cd "try ubuntu first", afaik there is no terminal in installer
<hoare> guys how can I md5sum my cdrom under /media?
<banished> hoare: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<abhijit> !md5 | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<banished> hoare: or check first which cdrom is mounted there with mount
<hoare> banished: ok thanks a lot
<piaocn> ...
<pbx> banished, Ober7: the alt+ctrl+f2 trick worked. ATI rage mobility M3 ZGP 2x rev 02. Now what?
<Oer> bizz does the post #296 give any help > http://linuxdesk.wordpress.com/2009/09/22/could-not-open-location-you-might-not-have-permission-to-open-the-file-totem-movie-player/#comment-296
<gage> Hello everyone, I need some help using my jailbroken ipod touch on kubuntu, I've installed ifuse and libimobiledevice and it is still not showing up in dolphin
<md-llyr> I've installed VirtualBox and set it up to open a Windows VM in Lucid Lynx. Do I need to install programs in the VM itself or can I run already installed programs from my Windows partition?
<phidah> I just got a new Ubuntu box. Whenever I try to use the arrow keys when in insert mode vi inserts Cs and Ds. What's wrong?
<hoare> md-llyr: you have to install
<piaocn> md-llyr: you need to install in the vm
<soreau> md-llyr: You have to treat the vm install just as a rm install
<hoare> banished: I get a IO error upon md5sum. actually this is a windows 7 cd and when boot from it it says IO error too.
<banished> pbx: so that's a rather old model, they have still issues with KMS, you can disable it by adding radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boot parameter (press shift when booting from cd to get the grub menue)
<md-llyr> Thanks very much hoare, piaocn and soreau!
<Naib> hi, how can I install MESA-7.8 or newer for ubuntu?
<Naib> latest comes with 7.7
<piaocn> hoare: perhaps your CD drive is broken...
<piaocn> md-llyr: haha
<Bizz> Oer: Can you please elaborate a bit, I am not quite clear what you mean by comment-296
<pbx> banished: "radeon.modeset=0", got it, thanks!
<hoare> piaocn: yeah I doubt from that. I dunno what to do in this case. I need to repair windows
<banished> hoare: well, then either the CD or the drive is defective
<bacon> Pici: problem is that no one answers there :/
<bacon> ubuntu-packaging is like dead
<explorealex> i have been trying to add ubuntu in a friend's laptop.But when i insert the cd it directly shows a page asking for login name and password unlike the snapshots shown on the website. what do i do?
<Oer> Bizz, in his commetn, he edit gksudo gedit youtube.py and replaces some lines
<inoh> Is ubuntuforums.org down or am I just locked out?  I am unable to login.
<explorealex> nobody answering my question.:(
<banished> explorealex: I don't quite understadn what you did - you started from LiveCD?
<Pici> bacon: You could try #ubuntu-motu as well.
<Bizz> Oer: Indeed and I tried the steps as listed but apparently Ubuntu 10.4 does not have the "youtube.py" file, as noted by Elline at the bottom of the page
<wazzup> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb ?
<explorealex>  banished: no. I just booted from the cd. instead of showing me a page to ask for try ubuntu or install ubuntu, it showed me a page asking me for login name and password
<banished> explorealex: um, where did you get the cd?
<aeon-ltd> wazzup: yes
<banished> can you log in?
<explorealex>  banished: i burned it from an iso file i downloaded. it worked just fine on my laptop. on his laptop this login screen came up. no i could not login even with "root" username. as the password was incorrect. i did not create a user name and password. so how would there be one.
<sunshine> Hi All
<banished> explorealex: are you shure it booted from CD and not from the harddisk?
<sunshine> My first time with irc
<explorealex> yes
<sunshine> lol looks all techies here
<explorealex> banished:there was only windows on the hard disk. it would not be able to create a ubuntu gui.
<trilias> hi i have played today ubuntu netbook on my laptop but the interface is written by the only cube I can see it show if I can post here the url
<banished> explorealex: so can you log in wuth the username "ubuntu"? are there any users to select?
<explorealex>  banished:i tried with only "root". what password do i give in case i use "ubuntu". and no there were no options to choose from.
<xangua> !usb > wazzup
<ubottu> wazzup, please see my private message
<bacon> Pici: I will ! thank you
<banished> explorealex: usually it doesn't have a password, but you should also see a list of all users - it's the Ubuntu Desktop CD, right?
<explorealex> yes it is..that's why i am worried.:(
<banished> explorealex: is it a graphical login promt?
<banished> or just text?
<explorealex> banished:yes. the same which we get on ubuntu which is already installed.
<banished> and it happens right after booting from CD?
<abhijit> Bizz, why did you send me ctcp time?
<abhijit> why all of you are sending me ctcp?
<mayunia> How do you put the counter strike in linux?
<rooks> when i install vbox guest additions, will it affect machine when deployed on real hardware with real graphics card? should i uninstall vbox additions then or will they only turn on if they detect that machine is inside virtualbox?
<abhijit> !wine | mayunia
<ubottu> mayunia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<christian_lappy> guys, why the heck is the preempt kernel based on the server kernel ????
<christian_lappy> a server doesn't need 1000hz etc...
<christian_lappy> why isn't it calles low latency kernel ?
<christian_lappy> low latency desktop kernel i meant
<rooks> when i install vbox guest additions, will it affect machine when deployed on real hardware with real graphics card? should i uninstall vbox additions then or will they only turn on if they detect that machine is inside virtualbox?
<headkase314> !patience | rooks
<ubottu> rooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rooks> k :)
<headkase314> ;)
<rooks> im spamming other # :P
<Slart> rooks: try installing it on your real machine.. see if it works ;)   I'm guessing it checks specifically if it's running inside vbox but that's just a guess
<blackest_knight> where do you go to discuss what a disaster mavericks netbook edition is ?
<Zol> I love ubuntu<3
<abhijit> !10.10 | blackest_knight
<ubottu> blackest_knight: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<headkase314> blackest_knight, "/join #ubuntu+1"
<headkase314> !maverick | BlackBinary
<ubottu> BlackBinary: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<headkase314> !maverick | blackest_knight
<ubottu> blackest_knight: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<headkase314> Sorry BlackBinary
<blackest_knight> i saw it
<itmustbejj> if echo $HISTFILE is returning blank, would that likely be because HISTFILE is being unset somewhere like /etc/profile?
<Slart> blackest_knight: #ubuntu+1 will listen patiently while you describe how unstable the unstable beta of the next ubuntu version is =)
<banished> you better file a bug report
<blackest_knight> Slart not unstable just stupid
<blackest_knight> why does it need a menu which has to be onscreen constantly
<blackest_knight> with icons too small to show what they are for
<stealfalcon> hi
<blackest_knight> and too long and with some apps getting prime position which you never use
<banished> you can also file bug reports regarding usability
<Slart> blackest_knight: sounds stupid enough to warrant a bug report.. if one doesn't exist already
<blackest_knight> thanks banished i will do that
<stealfalcon> can some one help me
<man_in_blue> n_blue
<blackest_knight> i didnt expect such a lousy interface i've had to use desktop interface now
<headkase314> !ask stealfalcon
<Slart> stealfalcon: just describe your problem or ask your question
<headkase314> !ask | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stealfalcon> um i read this artice
<stealfalcon> http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/124908
<stealfalcon> i have no idea how to do it
<stealfalcon> can anyone help me
<rooks> Slart, yeah, well, im in position that quessing will cost me few days work, so im not so keen on that :P
<headkase314> stealfalcon, it's RDP or Remote DesktoP.  So you will need two machines, one running XP and the other running Ubuntu
<savid> Hi, I have an apple aluminum keyboard (a1243), and I need to map the  "fn" keys to behave as F1-F12 keys.   I tried using pommed and setting fnmode=2, but that doesn't seem to work.  Any ideas?
<headkase314> stealfalcon, I'm not familiar with RDP just saying
<banished> where one of the two machines is just a virtual one
<Slart> rooks: hang on.. I can give it a try on my laptop.. I don't need that for the next couple of days so I've got lots of time to do a reinstall
<headkase314> !pm | stealfalcon Better to keep messages public so you don't get bad advice
<ubottu> stealfalcon Better to keep messages public so you don't get bad advice: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<stealfalcon> well how can i disable server messages i hate it
<rooks> Slart, yay, thx :)
<headkase314> stealfalcon, which box are you getting the messages on: the Ubuntu box or the XP box?
<stealfalcon> i have ubuntu
<lelle> sometimes my mouse buttons stops working, ubuntu problem or because i bash the mouse on the table every times ubuntu gets on my nerves??
<headkase314> stealfalcon, but for RDP you also need a separate XP box?
<OceanSurf> I have  a WinXP VM running on Ubuntu. 10.04  I have setup a shared folder so my WinXP VM sees my Ubuntu Desktop as its own.  One problem:  If I try to access a folder on the destkop.....it does not allow me access..... .....way to fix this?   It only lets me access the files on the desktop...not the folders on it too.
<stealfalcon> i just want it to run games
<stealfalcon> its a ve server
<stealfalcon> vm
<headkase314> stealfalcon, ok, I see in that article the XP box is run in virtualization then you connect to it over RDP.
<banished> stealfalcon: I don't think the performance of a VM will be enough to run games
<headkase314> !virutalizers | stealfalcon
<abhijit>                                                            
<banished> !wine | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<headkase314> !virtualizers | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<stealfalcon> wine pol and crossover dont work
<bitchhhhhhh>  Hello, is there any way i could disable the root password prompt for some specific sudo commands? it's really annoying when you type the root password like 20 times/day
<headkase314> stealfalcon, a virtual machine is not suitable for running games.  You should consider either WINE or a dual-boot with XP system.
<banished> stealfalcon: well, if the game is graphically demanding, a VM won't work either
<stealfalcon> ok
<stealfalcon> its not its 2d
<banished> bitchhhhhhh: yes, it's possible, see http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.  i hear a loud annoying beep (in any application), that comes out of my laptop's headphones whenever i hit backspace when theres nothing left to backspace.  how can i get rid of this?  ubuntu 10.04
<Slart> rooks: downloading...
<sachael> if I close evolution are my accounts periodically checked for mail and shown in the indicator applet?
<bitchhhhhhh> banished, but i asked about specific commands, not turning off the root password
<rooks> \o/
<bitchhhhhhh> that's just wrong
<banished> bitchhhhhhh: just add the command, e.g.  bitchhhhhhh pew=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update
<banished> errm
<Arcidias> sachael: yes
<bitchhhhhhh> ohh, hope it works, thanks banished
<banished> bitchhhhhhh ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update - for running update without entering a password
<bitchhhhhhh> yes
<bitchhhhhhh> sounds good\
<bastid_raZor> bitchhhhhhh: razor ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/aptitude   would be an example
<bastid_raZor> banished: you would not add the 'update' part. the command is apt-get
<ente> hi
<ente> can anyone tell me how to disable shutdown/reboot for ordinary users?
<Arcidias> !hi | ente
<ubottu> ente: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ente> Arcidias: uhm.. what?
<panfist> i have just completed a fresh install of lucid and i've customized my gnome environment. i want to add new users, but i want them to share the settings that i'm currently using, not the default settings...what can i do?
<abhijit> ente, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<Slart> rooks: everything still works.. will see if it survives a restart
<abhijit> ente, http://wiki.soslug.org/wiki/disabling_shutdown_and_reboot_in_ubuntu
<rooks> Slart, <3
<ente> abhijit: that's just what I found. it's from 2006 and does not work anymore.
<abhijit> ente, :(
<abhijit> ente, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480845
<Slart> rooks: yup.. still works.. can't say I notice anything different
<ente> I spent almost an hour googleing and another hour grepping the horrible dbus/hal/policykit mess for shutdown, reboot and so on
<rooks> Slart, awesome, thx man :)
<sn3ipen> arooni-mobile: Try this Alt+F2, type gconf-editor and find your way to /desktop/gnome/sound and turn off input_feedback_sounds
<Slart> rooks: you're welcome
<inoh> how do I pin karmic koala and firefox?
<beli> when using jackd for audio recording with ardor2 other applications cant playback sound. is it possible to fix that?
<abhijit> pin?
<inoh> of hold
<ente> after I did not find anything, I decided to come here and ask
<nirvaana69> hi
<inoh> as in keep them from upgrading to the new release
<erUSUL> beli: use a player that can use jack for output
<nirvaana69> which manufacturer makes webcams that are compatible with ubuntu
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ente> abhijit: if I read that one correctly, it's about disabling the "do you really want to shut the system down" dialog
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abhijit> ente, :( cant help then.
<nirvaana69> most of them mention windows as supported os
<erUSUL> nirvaana69: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<beli> erUSUL: hmm.....no other solution possible? systemwide?
<arooni-mobile> sn3ipen, what directory?  i dont see /desktop/gnome/sound
<nirvaana69> thanks
<erUSUL> beli: i dunno if there is a gstreamer support for jack. totemRB banshee and most gnome things use gstreamer
<lostmind01> the ubuntuone music store keeps sending me to the wrong region (Europe instead of U.S.) how can i fix this.
<arooni-mobile> sn3ipen, that is already turned off
<ente> anyone else?
<beli> erUSUL: ok thanks, i try to set that up then
<beli> erUSUL: its just that no system sounds work anymore...
<erUSUL> beli: that's expected. jack takes control of the sound hardware
<racquad> hi guys, does anyone knows where can I find a good tutorial about headless installation of a ubuntu server?
<owd95> how much better works nvidia in ubuntu then ati?
<aeon-ltd> racquad: your gonna need a head to install unless you pre isntall to a hdd then move it to another pc
<abhijit> racquad, try in #ubuntu-server
<racquad> aeon-ltd, maybe it could work, but the device I want to install is a Lenovo NAS that maybe has raid onboard.
<racquad> abhijeet, I will try, thanks
<racquad> aeon-ltd, the thing is I don't know how it will work with the pre-install of ubuntu
<kn100> are there any screen recorders that don't leave artifacts on the video
<kn100> I have tried using gtk-recordmydesktop but the resulting video is full of artifacts even though the quality is set at 100^
<BlueEagle> kn100: I am just curious; which artifacts are you experiencing?
<abhijit> kn100, istanbool?
<erUSUL> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kn100> BlueEagle, I am recording snes9x
<kn100> BlueEagle, and..i'll take a screenshot to show you
<OceanSurf> I have  a WinXP VM running on Ubuntu. 10.04  I have setup a shared folder so my WinXP VM sees my Ubuntu Desktop as its own.  One problem:  If I try to access a folder on the destkop.....it does not allow me access..... .....way to fix this?   It only lets me access the files on the desktop...not the folders on it too.
<BlueEagle> kn100: I am on a text-based console so unless it looks good with AALIB you'll need to describe it to me.
<kn100> BlueEagle, uhh, well, lets say I go past a coin
<kn100> part of that coin will remain on the video for a few seconds
<kn100> it's hard to describe
<itmustbejj> Shouldn't chsh be permanent? Like if I set it, log out/in then it should still be set to what I changed it to right?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.  i hear a loud annoying beep (in any application), that comes out of my laptop's headphones whenever i hit backspace when theres nothing left to backspace.  how can i get rid of this?  ubuntu 10.04
<elitexray> Does ubuntu have XVID MPEG-4 decoder for firefox?
<blendmaster1024> elitexray, install mplayer or vlc
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: disable the bell in terminal preferences
<blendmaster1024> they should both have plugins that will have one
<elitexray> Yeah they do, however, I want to stream movies off firefox.
<blendmaster1024> what do you mean?
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, that works in terminal but not in other apps like xchat or firefox
<BlueEagle> kn100: Well, given that you're running an emulator I would most likely blame it or more accurately the blitting in the original game. Ie. the coin is still there it is just painted over. However the screen recorder captures the screen without or before the covering tile is drawn.
<elitexray> you can watch movies on firefox through xvid
<banished> arooni-mobile: system->settings->audio, there you can set and disable the 'warning noise'
<BlueEagle> kn100: I would suspect that the coins in question are animated, are they not?
<kn100> BlueEagle, thats the thing
<kn100> when I'm playing the artifacts aren't there
<kn100> it's only when the video is encoded
<arooni-mobile> banished, my sound theme is no sounds;  alert volume is down to 0 and set to "Mute"
<BlueEagle> kn100: If the coins are animated, does the animation complete in the video before the coin disappear?
<kn100> BlueEagle, it's not just the coins
<kn100> it happens to non-animated elements too
<kn100> mostly the walls
<kn100> BlueEagle, this would be much easier if I could show you a screenshot
<slif> hey guys, having some trouble setting the ulimit
<BlueEagle> kn100: How does the walls stay in place?
<DarkSector> !in > DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector, please see my private message
<bitchhhhhhh> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 28 <<<
<bitchhhhhhh> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 28
<bitchhhhhhh> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<kn100> BlueEagle, the walls move to the left, but the thick lines surrounding them remain in the same place for a a few seconds sometimes
<bitchhhhhhh> how do i open visudo if it's screwed ?
<yashi-> hi, i had to reinstall my ubuntu but the wpa_supplicant.conf i used before wont work anymore :?!#
<bitchhhhhhh> can't open a gksudo nautilus using alt+f2 either
<sn3ipen> arooni-mobile: It can also be your bios settings that is the problem
<bitchhhhhhh> halp
<hiku> bitchhhhhhh: use sudo pico/vi/joe/ (which ever you like) /etc/sudoers
<banished> arooni-mobile: is there a slide for beep in alsamixer?
<bitchhhhhhh> hiku, i can';t use sudo command
<banished> *slider
<yashi-> thats my wpa_supplicant.conf > http://pastebin.com/UkyhNLch
<bitchhhhhhh> it's damaged
<YoJack> what irc for debian packages?
<arooni-mobile> banished, yes beep was set at 100.  muted it and problem is gone
<BlueEagle> bitchhhhhhh: Start the live-CD, mount the partition that contains the file and fix it before rebooting.
<banished> bitchhhhhhh: you might boot into recovery mode and edit it from there
<canthiswait> anywhere I can find vim 7.3 debs?
<philinux> bitchhhhhhh: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bitchhhhhhh> thanks
<hiku> bitchhhhhhh: oh ouch...sorry, didn't see that.
<headkase314> bitchhhhhhh, go to System > Administration > Users and Groups
<patrickw> Hello, I'm having trouble with changing my public IPs for dchp in UEC (10.04).  I've searched and tried editing my eucalyptus.conf and done a "sudo restart eucalyptus-cc CLEAN=1" but I keep getting the public ips that I defined when I first installed UEC.
<headkase314> bitchhhhhhh, select the user, click on Advanced Settings.  Give sudo rights there.
<bitchhhhhhh> lol
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<OpenSourceCode> hello
<OpenSourceCode> I found one old cd from 2001 with music
<BlueEagle> kn100: Have you tried this with and without eye candy? (Read: Compiz and friends)
<sacarlson> canthiswait: what's wrong with vim 2.7.2 that's in the repository?
<BlueEagle> OpenSourceCode: Grats!
<banished> yashi-: why not using network manager?
<OpenSourceCode> but files are in .wav and 16 music is 745mb...how can I turn them into mp3 without losing rate
<kn100> BlueEagle, I don't have anything other than xfce compositing
<kn100> I can try turning that off
<BlueEagle> OpenSourceCode: You cannot turn them into mp3 without loosing quality.
<beli> OpenSourceCode: mp3 isnt lossless
<BlueEagle> OpenSourceCode: FLAC however is a lossless codec.
<yashi-> banished: because im not using gnome. (awesome)
<blendmaster1024> mp3 can be lossless
<Guest57514> !test
<beli> OpenSourceCode: you can use lossless codecs like flac or ape
<ubottu> hrm?
<Daekdroom> OpenSourceCode, FLAC has the very same quality as CD but is about 70% as big.
<OpenSourceCode> hmm...I just want to reduce size of 745mb of 16 music...to like 50mb or something
<BlueEagle> kn100: Since it affects the rendering of the desktop I would try that.
<blendmaster1024> however you need an encoder that knows how to encode mp3 lossless
<beli> blendmaster1024: right, but than its not compressing like flac or ape
<banished> OpenSourceCode: use rythmbox and copy it there from the library, you can set FLAC if you really need it lossless, but ogg or mp3 should be sufficient with reasonable high bitrates
<wildc4rd> evening all
<blendmaster1024> OpenSourceCode, you'll need mp3 lossy. sorry.
<yashi-> does anyone know what: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing means? (wpa_supplicant)
<OpenSourceCode> thank you, banished
<OpenSourceCode> I will try that now.
<kn100> BlueEagle, thanks :)
<Sid123> how to play hd movies in lucid smoothly?(i have an 11 GB .mkv file)
<OpenSourceCode> vlc player?
<isolat3dsh33p> hye, I have a wavecom GSM modem and I need to use it on Linux, any idea on how I can do this?
<OpenSourceCode> and good computer
<Oer> Sid123, VLC 1.1.2 can do that
<canthiswait> sacarlson, you mean 7.2? nothing is wrong with it, but I'd like to use the features in 7.3 like the lua interface and persistent undo
<OpenSourceCode> it's so great that ubuntu community is so friendly...always someone ready to help
<rslifka> Hey guys, having a bit of difficulty getting ulimit nofiles setting recognized
<rslifka> Followed these instructions, to no avail: http://www.ubun2.com/question/433/how_set_ulimit_ubuntu_linux_getting_sudo_ulimit_command_not_found_error
<BlueEagle> Sid123: To play HD-movies smoothly you do need a sufficiently powered computer and graphics card.
<blendmaster1024> OpenSourceCode, is that sarcasm?
<Sid123> Oer:how to install that?
<blendmaster1024> it would be if I said it, for sure.
<OpenSourceCode> blendmaster1024, no
<Slart> rslifka: how are you configuring it? testing it?
<BlueEagle> Sid123: If you do not have the oompfh to run it smoothly with mplayer or vlc then you're left with the alternatives of upgrading the computer or transcoding the movie.
<Sid123> <BlueEagle>i have a nvidia geforce 512 gr card and amd athlon processor
<blendmaster1024> heh, I guess you just don't know the dark corners of the ubuntu community then.
<rslifka> Slart: Configured as per the link (enabled pam limits, modified limits.conf, rebooted)
<Oer> Sid123, wait for the update, or use a PPA at your own risk > https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<rslifka> Slart: Tested with ulimit -a, nofiles still says 1024
<OpenSourceCode> and what are the dark corners then? :D
<banished> isolat3dsh33p: what happens if you plug it in?
<sacarlson> canthiswait: well you can try the ppa https://launchpad.net/~vim-full/+archive/ppa
<blendmaster1024> OpenSourceCode, #ubuntu-offtopic is one ... and it's where we should take this conversation
<Sid123> <BlueEagle>but plays under windows smoothly(in kmplayer)
<Slart> rslifka: hmm.. sounds correct to me.. odd
<crossglobeit> hey all
<crossglobeit> clonezilla questions
<hiku> !hi | crossglobeit
<ubottu> crossglobeit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blendmaster1024> !ask | crossglobeit
<ubottu> crossglobeit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<canthiswait> sacarlson, doesn't seem to be there but thanks!! I'm going to bookmark it.
<crossglobeit> someone help me with clonezilla setup and config
<Oer> Sid123, ofcourse your hardware need to be ready to handle such ,mkv resolution and transferspeed.
<banished> !ask | crossglobeit
<sacarlson> canthiswait: not there for what 64bit?  different ubuntu version?
<Neurotiquette> How do I get to the task manager to kill a program that has locked up?
<crossglobeit> i have a workstation in a domain environment that i want to clone over the network, how do i get the host server to broadcast so i can pxe boot the pc?
<blendmaster1024> crossglobeit, ohh boy pxe boot :D
 * blendmaster1024 hides
<crossglobeit> blendmaster1024, yea...
<crossglobeit> hahaha
<banished> Neurotiquette: select the program and press the kill button
<headkase314> Neurotiquette, Alt + F2, enter "xkill" without the quotes and when cursor changes to skull-and-crossbones click on frozen window.
<sworiginal> Neurotiquette: or you can use the force quit applet
<crossglobeit> blendmaster1024, to throw a twist in there, im in a static non dhcp environment
<crossglobeit> lol
<crossglobeit> think i need another nic
<yashi-> well i solved the wpa_supplicant problem... had to completely deinstall this f**kn network-manager bullshit !#%&!
<crossglobeit> to broadcast from
<canthiswait> sacarlson, 7.3, this version was just released yesterday so it's probably impatient to expect a package to be ready so soon
<headkase314> !language | yashi-
<ubottu> yashi-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<banished> yashi-: well, you can also use network manager with awesome…
<yashi-> headkase314: sry i thought i wrote it family friendly :/
<rslifka> Slart: found another set of instructions that worked - http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/
<Sid123> <Oer> but it plays under windows smoothly
<rslifka> Thanks :)
<pete1> hello, can anyone assist pls. I have a problem after installing 10.04 ok, then updating, the grb update and re boot stops me from booting into Ubuntu/WinXP, I get Grub rescue>
<sacarlson> canthiswait: oh your right I saw a 3 in it thinking it was 7.3.  ya so compile it if you want it that bad.  vim is small can't take 2 min to compile
<headkase314> yashi-, don't worry about me - I'm no an op.  But you don't want to get an op's bad attention.
<yashi-> banished: network-manager produces lags (at least here) because it scans for networks all the time
<kn100> I have a usb mic
<kn100> where would that be under /dev/
<canthiswait> sacarlson, i probably will do that, thanks gain!
<banished> kn100: you could check dmesg output
<banished> kn100: it's an usb soundcard after all
<cesc_xubuntu> Hi there. I have a wireles usb adapter Alfa Network AWUS036H which works fine on my ubuntu 10.04 PC (It worked straight away without installing drivers), but on this machine with xubuntu it doesn't work. Yesterday I installed the Realtek drivers for chipset rtl8187L and after some problems compiling the source code I finally managed to install the driver successfully. But still doesn't work. Then I though I made a mistake because I reckon the chipset it
<cesc_xubuntu>  uses is rtl8187 without the final L. But I'm having problems compiling this driver, it gives me some errors and if someone could help me I would appreciate.
<banished> cesc_xubuntu: is your xubuntu machine maybe using an older ubuntu release?
<Dice-Man> hello all
<cesc_xubuntu> no I'm using the latest xubuntu 10.04 with all updates.
<Dice-Man> are they some specifics brand which usually are compatible with ubuntu ?
<beli> cesc_xubuntu: not with the card, but maybe with the errors....use nopaste to paste its output
<ikonia> Dice-Man: in what way, brands of what ?
<headkase314> !who | cesc_xubuntu Hi!
<ubottu> cesc_xubuntu Hi!: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dice-Man> ikonia, laptops
<Dice-Man> notebooks
<aeon-ltd> Dice-Man: lots of people reccommmend ibms but there quite expensive for a new pc just for linux
<Jinxed-> Should a new ubuntu install on a machine see a ssd?
<ikonia> Dice-Man: not really, however check the hardware components for compatability support
<Dice-Man> oh ok
<cesc_xubuntu> beli, I'm going to pastebin the output...
<banished> cesc_xubuntu: so what happens if you plug it in? dmesg?
<Dice-Man> hcl laboratories
<Dice-Man> thanks
<ikonia> Dice-Man: what ?
<capleton> hey, does anyone know if there is a lubuntu support channel?
<cesc_xubuntu> banished, if I do a iwconfig right now.... it shows..
<cesc_xubuntu> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<cesc_xubuntu>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<cesc_xubuntu>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<cesc_xubuntu>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot2> cesc_xubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capleton> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dice-Man> what about compatibility with sony's laptops ?
<Dice-Man> i planned to buy one
<banished> !compatibility
<banished> !laptop
<Dice-Man> i plan to buy one
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<bandar>  my cam doesn't work
<ikonia> Dice-Man: look at the hardware of the laptop you want to buy and see how compatible it is with linux, as I've said
<aeon-ltd> Dice-Man: i heard a few problems related to sound on some vaios but not a lot
<bandar> any idea
<banished> bandar: which cam are you using?
<Dice-Man> okay
<banished> usb cam? paste your lsusb output
<bandar> my laptop
<banished> Dice-Man: but it's highly unlikely that some notebook just "won't work", worst thing to happen is usually a broken standby
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu: looks broken to me,  I assume when essid is set to off/any that means any?  did you try iwconfig wlan0 essid "youraccesspointrealname"
<banished> bandar: paste output of lsusb
<banished> !paste | bandar
<ubottu> bandar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<capleton> Are the prism42 (p54) drivers already compiled into the kernels that lubuntu uses?  I am trying to get a netgear WG511 wireless PC card to work.
<capleton> *prism54
<bandar> how i dont know any thing i just put unbutu yesterday
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu:  also do yo see anything with iwlist wlan0 scanning ?
<banished> capleton: it ises the standard ubuntu kernel - you can check if it's loaded by watching dmesg or checking lspci -k /lsusb -t
<banished> bandar: open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and type lsusb
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, this usb wirless adapter works fine with my other pc with ubuntu 10.04 without installing any driver at all... but not with xubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu: well that's means the hardware must be working.  did you try scanning?
<administrator_> >??
<administrator_> ?
<banished> capleton: according to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/p54 it should be there for quite a while
<bandar> and  banished
<c3l> how do I allow a new user to play audio?
<sebsebseb> capleton: #lubuntu
<headkase314> c3l, go to: System > Administration > Users and Groups.  Select the use click Advanced Settings and give appropriate permissions
<banished> c3l: system->administration->user & groups, add him to the audio group
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, I'm really noob on ubuntu, what do you mean by scanning?
<headkase314> c3l,  * select the useR
<banished> sebsebseb: since it's the same kernel, there is unlikely a differnece
<capleton> banished, I was looking at that page as well.  I still can't get this card to work.  I got pcmia from synaptic, even tried ndiswrapper, but the card still isn't being detected.  Any ideas?
<banished> capleton: is it a PCI or usb card?
<capleton> sebsebseb, is that channel hosted on freenode as well?
<gazzwi86> Hey all, new to Ubuntu, played briefly before but having a real go of it now!
<sebsebseb> capleton: yes
<bandar> banished i opened lsusb
<sacarlson> c3l: try System>Administration>User groups  advanced settings allow audio devices
<gazzwi86> Just wondering if there is a plugin for qwibber for msn messenger!!??
<ubuntu-1004> use the repositories of Brazil, and today I noticed new packages, plus there was no option to upgrade them to change to the main repository outside of Brazil, these packages were released to install, and addition of new packages appeared that they had in Brazil, the strange that the switch back to the repositories only Brazil, all packages have been released ... because some packages do not appear in the repository of Brazil?
<gazzwi86> *gwibber
<banished> so copy the text to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<capleton> banished, its a laptop pci card.  I mean, it's one of those old cards that you put into laptops, i think that's laptop pci?
<banished> gazzwi86: you could use pidgin instead…
<headkase314> capleton, PCMCIA
<banished> capleton: so pcmcia - what is lspcmcia telling you?
<econdudeawesome> What is the "Aptitude" score if I use aptitude?
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu:  as I stated before scanning at the command line with iwlist wlan0 scanning ?
<econdudeawesome> % of success
<econdudeawesome> ?
<gazzwi86> banished: whats that, twitter, fb, digg, msn, skype?
<capleton> headkase314, ha, thanks.  pcmica.  yes.
<gazzwi86> im looking for something that can do the lot!!
<banished> gazzwi86: um, pidgin is a messenger for multiple protocols
<jibs> Using Ubuntu 9.10, trying to setup VPN, have installed pptp. still nothing. any ideas ?
<c3l> headkase314:  sacarlson I only have terminal access
<headkase314> capleton, yup -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Card
<sinisterstuf> who knows how to add 3 e-mail addresses under 1 contact in thunderbird?
<headkase314> c3l, I don't know how to help you exactly so address everyone!
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, im trying to fix my earphone problem but when i follow this tutorial, i cant even find the alsa-driver folder https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/184314
<capleton> banished, ah, yes i need pcmciautils.  here I go!@
<capleton> headkase314, Thanks!
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, just let me try it. I'll paste it for you
<sacarlson> c3l: ok you can change group settings in cli also I would have to google that
<bandar> i did send it then what banished
<cannonfodder> why does my ubuntu have an alsa-driver folder?
<banished> bandar: so give us the link
<cannonfodder> why doesn't my ubuntu have an alsa-driver folder?
<Ranjan> how to associate an icon with an .mhtml file type in ubuntu .. any help would be of great help ... thanks in advance
<headkase314> capleton, you're welcome! ;)
<cannonfodder> i need to fix my sound
<econdudeawesome> what is aptitude score? If I have a score of 60, should I go ahead?
<jibs> Is there any issue with setting up pptp vpn on karmic ?
<bandar> banished : http://paste.ubuntu.com/478969/
<banished> bandar: ok, can you also do lsusb -t please?
<sebell> hello all
<c3l> sacarlson: but what group do I have to add the user too? I have a user that is able to plau sound (the first user according to uid) and that user is not in group audio or similar
<capleton> banished, http://pastie.org/1095948
<jibs> Any help regarding setting up pptp VPN on Karmic Koala ? anybody pls ?
<banished> capleton: ah, ok so lspci -k
<sacarlson> cannonfodder: best way to get help with hardware is to pastebin your hardware settings to use so we can see what you are working with to do this try lspci command at in a terminal
<gurkhali69> hello can anyone tell me if ubuntu can be install bu mouting iso file in a directory ?
<banished> jibs: you can use network manager vpn setup
<headkase314> gurkhali69, no that cannot be done.  You either need to burn a cd or put in on a USB device
<bandar> banished : yes
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, iwlist wlan0 scanning returns.... wlan0 No scan results
<sebell> trying to install tor on lucid.  the instruction says to "add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:" and then lists the code.  my question is, how do I open and/or edit the file named?
<capleton> banished, http://pastie.org/1095948
<banished> sacarlson: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jibs> banished : tried that , installed the missing VPN packages also , but after setting up the account , when click on it , nothing happens.
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu: sound broken to me I guess you should give your hardware info to us the if it's usb then that would be lsusb
<erUSUL> !gksudo | banished
<ubottu> banished: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<banished> ok…
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu: make sure to use pastebin to give us the info
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, ok just a sec and I pastbin it
<banished> capleton: that's the same url
<maheanuu> IaOra (hello to all) from Polynesia....  I just installed Ubuntu Studio and am trying to find the Skype download that I installed on Ubuntu Lucid but no joy with Studio
<sebell> banished: thank you.
<capleton> banished, oops, http://pastie.org/1095953
<panfist> if i want to use apt-mirror to host a local repository, do i have to specify the architecture (i.e. amd64) ?
<banished> capleton: according to Kernel modules: p54pci, prism54
<capleton> banished, the final entry seems to be it.
<banished> it should be working
<headkase314> erUSUL, thank you for educating me about gksudo.
<sacarlson> maheanuu: you have to download skype from skype.com
<trism> ente: I think I figured out a solution: adding http://pastebin.com/zyy3bJpH to /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-disable-shutdown.pkla allowed me to disable shutdown ability for user test8 (it prompts a dialog asking for the admin's password); you could probably set the last line to "no" to completely disable the ability
<sacarlson> maheanuu: skype has a deb file to install it goes easy
<banished> maheanuu: get the .deb pakage or enable restricted & multiverse in packages sources in system->administration
<capleton> banished, iwconfig returns http://pastie.org/1095964
<gurkhali69> headkase314: thank you for your help
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/478971/
<headkase314> gurkhali69, you're welcome - recommend the burn a cd method.
<banished> capleton: what is dmesg telling?
<ubuntu-1004> use the repositories of Brazil, and today I noticed new packages, plus there was no option to upgrade them to change to the main repository outside of Brazil, these packages were released to install, and addition of new packages appeared that they had in Brazil, the strange that the switch back to the repositories only Brazil, all packages have been released ... because some packages do not appear in the repository of Brazil?
<maheanuu> Thanx sacarlson, I installed Studio yesterday and am trying to get my ducks in a row, I am the only linux user on this island and here knowledge is money and at present I am bankrupt <grin>
<erUSUL> headkase314: yw :)
<gazzwi86> Guys, im having some issue with the awn mac theme, i cant get a package that is recognised by 10.04 lucid
<capleton> banished, I dont use dmesg enough!  it says http://pastie.org/1095968
<jibs> Has anybody had any luck setting up pptp VPN on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Pici> ubuntu-1004: I don't think we understand what you are actually asking.  Perhaps the folks in #ubuntu-br would be able to help you better in Brazillian?
<Solow_> is there a way I can do vhosts instead of /path//to/vhosts.sh ?
<banished> capleton: ah, there we go: Cannot find firmware (isl3886pci)
<capleton> banished, I don't know how to get the firmware :-/
<htrujillo> jibs: Use this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308808 for VPN in 9.10
<jibs> thanks htrujillo, lemme try.
<bandar> banished:  my problem's when i work on amsn  and i open a webcam the program (amsn ) shut down and the net cut off  and i wanna find a place to open the webcam but i didnt , so it's a problem from my computer  or what ?
<sebell> LOL ok, well now I have the file open...  how do I input code?  and more importantly, how do I create a backup of this file to restore if/when I screw up? :-p
<banished> capleton: install linux-firmware-nonfree
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/478971/   ask me more commands and I will pastbin them if you need to know more info about  my machine
<hiku> sebell, what editor are you using? if vi, when you have an open file, you can save the file to a different name with :w /path/to/backup/file
<banished> cesc_xubuntu: you could run lsusb -t to show the drivers loaded
<sacarlson> cesc_xubuntu: this is all I found so far all I know how to do is google http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466992
<cesc_xubuntu> banished, ok I'll do it
<sebell> hiku: I opened the file using gedit from terminal.
<Malaika> Hello
<Malaika> Hmmm... I need help with Compiz. Anyone?
<banished> !ask | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<banished> sorry maheanuu
<banished> !ask Malaika
<Azureum> Hi guys, got a grub question...
<headkase314> lol
<hiku> sebell, ok, then like notepad, choose file>save as> and then rename the file
<headkase314> banished, not having much luck ;)
<Malaika> Hmmm... ok
<headkase314> !ask | Malaika
<ubottu> Malaika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Malaika> Well, when I activate Compiz, it freezes my computer
<capleton> banished, Wow, I can't believe I didn't think of that!  Thanks banished, It's downloading now.
<banished> Malaika: which graphics card are you using?
<banished> Malaika: lspci | grep VGA
<Guest13809> Question. I have a 5 year old laptop and want to start learning linux. Should I d/l the desktop version or the netbook version to run on that one?
<banished> Guest13809: how much ram does it have?
<Malaika> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Azureum> With grub you can set it to install on mbr, which then points to stage 2 files elsewhere, can I install the stage files to a seperate drive than the one that stores the os's I have installed on the first drive?
<headkase314> Guest13809, what are your hardware specifications for the laptop?
<Guest13809> it has 2gb ram
<banished> Guest13809: that's plenty
<sebell> hiku: ok, and then to restore it I'm guessing I would go back to that directory, delete the newly edited file, and restore the saved file to its previous name?  can I simply change the file extension to something like ".bak"?
<headkase314> Guest13809, as Ubuntu 10.04 requires 256MB minimum while Xubuntu 10.04 is 128MB minimum
<Malaika> banished, I get an error message on terminal when I run compiz
<hiku> Guest13809, you'll be fine running the desktop version
<banished> Malaika: so what does it say?
<hiku> sebell, sure.
<Malaika> banished, I can't paste it all here, I would be kicked for flooding. Lol
<banished> !paste | Malaika
<headkase314> Guest13809, yeah go with Ubuntu 10.04 you should be fine.
<ubottu> Malaika: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oledole2> Q: How do I copy a full directory structure from /mnt/foo to /mnt/bar, keeping hard-links within /mnt/foo mirrored on /mnt/bar, but ensuring that there's at least one unique copy on /mnt/bar, ie no hardlinks between /mnt/foo and /mnt/bar sharing data?
<Guest13809> ok, thank you for that answer...gonna go download...and in a day or two come back with about a million questions! ;)
<hiku> Guest13809, ok, good luck and see ya later =)
<capleton> banished, is there any way to refresh it so that I don't have to reboot?  iwconfig still shows nill and dmesg I believe is old.
<sebell> hiku: it says it could not save.  I don't have the permissions necessary.  guessing that would be sudo gedit /file/name in terminal?
<Azureum> With grub you can set it to install on mbr, which then points to stage 2 files elsewhere, can I install the stage files to a seperate drive than the one that stores the os's I have installed (on the first drive?)
<capleton> banished, nevermind, i just tried taking out and reinserting the card!\
<hiku> sebell, yea, for any file editing outside of your $HOME you will need sudo
<Malaika> banished, Ok, just posted it
<banished> capleton: sure, just sudo modprobe -r p54pci && sudo modprobe p54pci
<pete1> Hi Can anyone help. I am buggered! 10.04 updates updated GRUB and now I cant dual boot anymore. Just get this Error: No such device: grub rescue>
<pete1> I have winXP on internal HDD and Ubuntu installed 10.04 on drive bay disk.. Can boot image from USB stick OK but I dont know what to do to get the MBR back??
<gazzwi86> how do i remove an awn lauincher icon?
<ianwizard1> hello, if my mouse were to not work when I boot, but start working again if I reboot, how might I fix this?   anybody know what might cause that?
<murlidhar> why is time being shown in indicator-applet ? can i remove that ?
<Malaika> I don't know what that output means
<erUSUL> oledole2: cp -a /mnt/foo /mnt/bar ?
<cesc_xubuntu> sacarlson, banished , here the new paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/478977/
<banished> Malaika: you have to give us the url of cause
<ianwizard1> I've tried telinit down to 1 and then back up again, but it doesn't work
<Malaika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478975/
<pete1> erUSUL, was that for me?
<Malaika> Sorry
<Azureum> Can grub be installed to mbr and then stage files be on a seperate drive?
<ianwizard1> pete1: do grub-update, and then grub-install
<banished> cesc_xubuntu: and what is it saying on the machine where it works?
<xangua> murlidhar: are you using maverick¿
<ianwizard1> pete1: don't even really need to install, just the update
<erUSUL> pete1: no it was for oledole2
<murlidhar> xangua: no
<murlidhar> xangua: lucid.
<cesc_xubuntu> banished, I going to the other machine where it works and I'll let you know
<pete1> thanks ian.. grup-update says Unknown command... Do u mean once i load Ubuntu from the usb drive
<oledole2> erUSUL: will that preserve hard-links on the destination? so that files a and b sharing data will share data on dest, but between a3 and a4, not between a1 and a2?
<FliyingNinja> I am a fliying ninja and I say hello
<antionid> hi guys. finally got ubuntu running on my macmini 4,1 using the patched kernel founed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Macmini4-1/Lucid but i'm having some trouble getting two displays to work :(
<banished> Malaika: well, this is obviously a bug in the driver, so no compiz for you :/ - maybe you have more luck in two month with 10.10, but with an intel chip that old it would have been rather slow anyway
<cesc_xubuntu> banished, on the other machine I'm cesc_ubuntu
<xangua> murlidhar: then you surely added unity ppa¿
<htrujillo> jibs: did you solve the pptp issue? i did
<murlidhar> xangua: yes.....
<murlidhar> xangua: and i removed it too.
<xangua> murlidhar: just uninstall indicator-datetime
<Azureum> Can grub be installed to mbr and then stage files be on a seperate drive? i.e; hd1,0 with the mbr being on hd0
<murlidhar> xangua: ok .ty :)
<sebell> awesome.  thank you hiku.
<hiku> sebell, your welcome
<xangua> murlidhar: how did you remove it¿ with ppa-purge¿
<Malaika> banished, isn't it possible to fix the bug?
<murlidhar> xangua: i have ubuntu tweak installed.
<snoopy> hey i need help with a loop script
<aruntomar> i was trying to install songbird on ubuntu 10.04, but on the download page it only have windows and mac installable's. has anyone else faced the same issue?
<banished> Malaika: wait, this might not be it - if you say freezing, what do you mean?
<ARGGG> im having problems with my s-video out when i start my pc with the cable connected my monitor goes black and the tv will flicker but if i start my pc with out the tv (s-video) unconnected when i go in to display the tv isnt found what can i do to fix this annoying problem?
<murlidhar> xangua: if i click  on the mail option i get three choices. chat, set  up mail and pidgin
<Ian_Wizard> did the channel just die or something?
<savid> snoopy, good luck getting anyone to answer your question if they don't know what the question is.
<Azureum> Can grub be installed to mbr and then stage files be on a seperate drive? i.e; hd1,0 with the mbr being on hd0
<Malaika> banished, keyboard and mouse freezes, I have to restart the computer
<erUSUL> oledole2: checking... maybe you need to use cpio or pax
<savid> snoopy,  (in other words, don't ask to ask; just ask)
<xangua> murlidhar: and then¿
<murlidhar> xangua: can i remove set up mail by simply removing the mail file in /usr/share/indicators/applications
<snoopy> I want a loop script that directs to a folder and opens a .sh file
<murlidhar> xangua: i mean /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<murlidhar> xangua: i mean /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution actually :$
<headkase314> aruntomar, see -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/songbird-for-linux-not-extinct-yet-debs.html
<snoopy> well that helped
<trism> murlidhar: yes you can
<cryptk> are there any problems with installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop at the same time?
<xangua> murlidhar: no idea, i really like indicators :D
<VCoolio> !abs | snoopy, sorry, can't help with more, but:
<ubottu> snoopy, sorry, can't help with more, but:: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sebell> once your password has been input in a bash session for sudo, do you have to keep typing sudo for commands, or will it keep recognizing you as a superuser as long as that session is open?
<banished> Malaika: is there anything happening?
<murlidhar> xangua: yes i do too but i dun use a mail client. i use a web mail client :)
<Malaika> banished, excuse me?
<aruntomar> headkase314, thanx
<VCoolio> sebell: for some time, it expires
<sebell> thanks.
<headkase314> aruntomar, you're welcome!
<murlidhar> xangua: actually i was thinkin if i could add applications like banshee to indicator applet
<capleton> banished, It's working!  thanks a lot.  I actually kind of enjoy problems like this because it makes me get to know more about linux!   btw, what is a good way for me to give back to the community?
<murlidhar> trism: thanks :)
<Malaika> banished, shortly after I start compiz the computer crashes and I have to restart
<antionid> i was able to install ubuntu on the macmini using a patched kernel found in the ubuntu wiki pages but im having some trouble setting up two displays using twinview. when i enable both monitors, one monitor shows nothing (looking like it didnt get a signal) and the other monitor has a black screen with just the mouse cursor.  If anyone can help, i will be eternally grateful <3
<banished> Malaika: well, are window borders disappearing?
<VCoolio> capleton: hang around here, answer if you know something; the same for ubuntuforums.org
<trism> murlidhar: yes you can add the name of any .desktop file to a file in that directory and it will add them to the indicator applet, but you won't actually get indications without some patches to the apps themselves
<Malaika> banished, no, it just crashes
<pete1> IanWizard - how do i execute grub-update. I have booted a Ubuntu from USB
<capleton> VCoolio, thanks.  will do.
<IanWizard> pete1: go to a command line, and type grub-update
<banished> Malaika: did you change any effects or did it crash right away?
<murlidhar> trism: hmm i just hope banshee did some work
<erUSUL> oledole2: mkdir /mnt/bar; cd  /mnt/foo ; pax -rw . /mnt/bar
<pete1> cmd not found
<IanWizard> pete1: but you should probably do os-probber first from live
<banished> pete1: sudo update-grub
<Malaika> banished, it crashes after a few minutes. I haven't changed any effects
<banished> Malaika: so it's running for a while?
<cesc_ubuntu> banished, here you have the lsusb -t on my ubuntu machine where the usb alfa network wireless adapter is working fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/478979/
<murlidhar> trism: so the icon that comes when i start rhythmbox is it related to indicator applet too ?
<pete1> error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted)
<xangua> Malaika: chashes¿¿ you mean the screen frozes¿ ; what kernel/video card do you have¿
<trism> murlidhar: I'm not sure what that means
<loaded> can anyone help me out on editing grub?
<headkase314> cesc_ubuntu, might want to post the xubuntu pastebin again so it's easy to find.
<banished> cesc_ubuntu: hm, it's the same driver after all - maybe there is some firmware missing?
<oledole2> erUSUL: thanks!
<IanWizard> pete1:  don't know on that one...
<trism> murlidhar: oh you mean the status icon for rhythmbox, yes that uses the indicator applet too now
<erUSUL> oledole2: you can use tar too ( its installed bt default pax is not )
<pete1> hmm, ok, thanks I'll investigate grub update
<murlidhar> trism: err sorry for my english :) i meant whenever we start rhythmbox its icon appears on the panel. is the icon anything related to indicator applet ?
<Malaika> banished, it runs for maybe 3 minutes. Lol
<murlidhar> trism: oh u got me : )
<cryptk> are there any problems with installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop at the same time?
<IanWizard> does anybody know if os-probber write to the actual grub config, or just the template?
<erUSUL> oledole2: cd /mnt/foo ; tar cf - . | (cd /mnt/bar ; tar xf -)
<Malaika> xangua, yes, the screen freezes. It's a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cesc_xubuntu> headkase314, on my xubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/478977/
<IanWizard> I'm without mouse, so I'm somewhat crippled
<mattisapunk> can i run ubuntu and windows on 1 laptop?
<banished> cryptk: no
<trism> murlidhar: adding the .desktop file for banshee to the indicators/messages/applications won't add it as its own indicator icon though, it will add it to the indicator messages menu, like empathy, evolution, gwibber, etc
<headkase314> cryptk, the only issue I know of is you may have kde mouse cursors in gnome.  Other than that should be no issues.
<Malaika> I have searched for help on forums, but couldn't really find any help... that's why I'm here
<erUSUL> oledole2: or safer --> cd /mnt/foo && tar cf - . | (cd /mnt/bar && tar xf -)
<banished> mattisapunk: sure, you can install ubuntu besides windows if there is enough free space
<loaded> Malaika: yes u can
<headkase314> cesc_xubuntu, awesome - now the people helping you don't have to scroll as much ;)
<JC_Denton_> my laptop has two graphics cards - one is integrated in the intel i3 processor. Does ubuntu automatically switch when the workload is too high for the integrated GC?
<murlidhar> trism: oh
<trism> murlidhar: it would take patches to banshee to support that
<Malaika> loaded, sorry?
<banished> JC_Denton_: unfortunately not, it might even cause issues
<murlidhar> trism: so the application should also apply the patches..hmmm.
<JC_Denton_> oh?
<mattisapunk> banished: thanks. last question -- would i have to partition?
<Jinxed-> Any idea why a new version of linux wouldn't see my ssd's?
<banished> mattisapunk: yes, but the ubuntu installer will care for that
<JC_Denton_> banished, is there a way to set it to use the non integrated gc permanently?
<banished> JC_Denton_: if your BIOS offers that
<JC_Denton_> banished, thanks
<cryptk> I would alsi like to install xubuntu-desktop but when I select it it prompts to remove ubuntu-desktop...
<cryptk> I would like to have all 3 sessions available...
<JC_Denton_> banished do you know which gc it used by default?
<mattisapunk> banished: thanks a lot. ur da man.
<loaded> Malaika: u asked if u could run win and ubuntu in the same laptop
<loaded> the answer is yes
<loaded> dualboot
<panda> H
<Tiki> I switched from windows to ubuntu yesterday, and this morning I got a message saying I had almost run out of disk space It turns out there's this massive file .xsession-errors which is 107gb is this safe to delete?
<headkase314> Malaika, just make sure to install WIndows *first*
<banished> mattwynne: glxinfo might tell
<Malaika> loaded, I didn't ask that, it must have been someone else. Lol
<erUSUL> Tiki: yes
<cesc_xubuntu> banished, when I installed ubuntu 10.04 my usb wireless adapter worked straight away without the need to install any drivers... on this machine with xubuntu 10.04 still not working. I installed realtek rtl8187L drivers ...was hard to compile them ... but once successfully done still there was no luck. Then I thought I had a mistake because the driver is really rtl8187 without the final L. I downloaded rtl8187 from realtek but I'm having problems to comp
<cesc_xubuntu> ile it. How would I remove the previous rtl8187L that I installed yesterday?
<Malaika> Gee, I wasn't talking about Windows!
<erUSUL> Tiki: you have to find out what is spamming the log
<erUSUL> Tiki: or it will grow out of proportion again
<Tiki> I wouldn't know how unfortunately
<erUSUL> Tiki: is a text file. zero it and after a while open it with a text editor
<banished> cesc_xubuntu: um, easiest way would be to boot an older kernel, assuming it didn't register with dkms (hold shift while booting to get to the grub menue)
<Guest75119> Hello! I want to reinstall Ubuntu and I'm wondering if there is a way to have the programs I use automatically install - the idea being that I reinstall Ubuntu or install it on another computer and it's like it was?
<erUSUL> Tiki: to zero it; in a terminal run « echo "" > ~/.xsession-errors »
<Malaika> banished, do you think it's possible to fix that?
<fililoco> hi where i can find a log with network errors ?
<trism> murlidhar: actually, someone already made those patches: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/how-to-add-banshee-indicator-applet-in.html they are even already in the repo
<murlidhar> oh jeez. ty trism :)
<loaded> Malaika: srry for the mix up
<Malaika> loaded, np
<murlidhar> trism: i wonder how i missed reading about it when it is alredy added in my google reader.
<banished> Malaika: what is written do dmesg when it crahes? there should be /var/log/dmesg.0 of your last boot
<kottur_> Good day everyone. I´d appreciate if anyone would be so kind as to help me with this question: Is it possible to install Ubuntu Desktop Edition in a netbook(Lenovo ideapad S10-2)?
<xangua> kottur_: yes
<Malaika> banished, http://paste.ubuntu.com/478989/
<Guest75119> Ahh, I got distracted and missed if someone may have responded - apologies
<kottur_> xangua: there is something about recommended minimum system requirements for UDE, it lists a card and display with 1024X700; my card complies, but I think the display is "smaller" than that. U think that  would be a problem?
<Guest75119> f
<banished> Malaika: you might try the following: add i915.modeset=0 to the kernel parameters when booting (hold shift to get to the menue, boot with ctrl+x) and see if that's helping
<xangua> kottur_: if you are a normal person, yes.........but if you are a gnome go ahead ;)
<PandaLife> Would it be possible to have all of my favorite programs install automatically after a fresh ubuntu install?
<chrisbuntunerd> aptoncd
<headkase314> !aptoncd | chrisbuntunerd
<ubottu> chrisbuntunerd: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<chrisbuntunerd> sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<banished> fililoco: /var/log/
<chrisbuntunerd> pandalife
<headkase314> !info pandalife
<ubottu> Package pandalife does not exist in lucid
<headkase314> chrisbuntunerd, what are you trying to do?
<chrisbuntunerd> I meant I was talking to pandlife
<Malaika> banished, thanks, I'm gonna try that and I'll be back
<headkase314> chrisbuntunerd, oops - my bad.  Sorry!
<chrisbuntunerd> it's ooooooooookkkkkkkk
<fililoco> tks banished
<murlidhar> PandaLife: yeah aptoncd. i was searching for the name i forgot ]but thanks to chrisbuntunerd :)
<kottur_> xangua: Thx, I´ll try to install it. Same thing should apply if I want to install Kubuntu, right?
<chrisbuntunerd> thanks murlidar
<xangua> kottur_: there is also a kubuntu-netbook
<slow-motion> hi
<banished> but I'd argue that KDE still has too many rough edges…
<DocteurX> I'm probably not the first to ask but does anyone has been able to login in to ubuntuforums.org lately?
<kottur_> xangua: I actually don´t get what it the difference between Ubuntu Desktop Edition vs Netbook Edition in practical terms; I have a 24 inch display that I can connect to a netbook, and the netbook has 2G in RAM and 160G for hard drive, with a 1.60 Intel Atom processor. Therefore, I thought that the computer would be capable enough to run Desktop Edition. Pardon me if I am asking the wrong questions, I am very new to ubuntu and tryin
<headkase314> DocteurX, I just went there fine - but I'm already logged-in cookie-wise
<xangua> DocteurX: better ask in #ubuntuforums
<gazzwi86> Hey guys, has anyone seen a nice downloadable font set with Lucidia, Helvetica, times new roman, arial, comic sans etc
<kristjan> does anyone know if meerkat installer offers an option to encrypt home directory or do I still need alternate iso?
<gazzwi86> ??
<q_a_z_steve> grr how do I free up the /var/lib/dpkg/lock when I had to force quit synaptic in 10.04 ?
<agruman> im having trouble with digital audio out, i can get aplay -D hw:0,0 ac3_or_dts_file to play it correctly but changing ubuntu audio settings to digital just mutes my audio
<xangua> !maverick | kristjan
<ubottu> kristjan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DocteurX> ok, thanks
<kristjan> gazzwi86, install msttcorefonts
<agruman> does lucid use alsa default?
<Jinxed-> Should ubuntu just work with SSD's in raid 0 format for install on a fresh machine
<murlidhar> katoen: netbook edition has a different user interface meant for small screens. that's all.
<ZykoticK9> agruman, alsa + pulse audio by default yes.
<banished> agruman: it uses pulse audio
<blazeboy> i need extreem help: i uninstalled RGBA Module, it installed nautilus, i reboot and then every time i login it returns to the login screen, i can't login, i pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and logged in from command line and removed the source repo of RGBA Module, and installed nautilus but i can't login even after reboot
<blazeboy> i need extreem help: i uninstalled RGBA Module, it unstalled nautilus too, i reboot and then every time i login it returns to the login screen, i can't login, i pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and logged in from command line and removed the source repo of RGBA Module, and installed nautilus but i can't login even after reboot
<agruman> banished, is it possible to set pulse to use alsa as sink?
<ePirat> i need help!!!! i use ubuntu 10.4 LTS and my software center doesnt start anymore, with error: ImportError: /lib/libgcrypt.so.11: undefined symbol: gpg_err_code_from_syserror
<maheanuu> OK, downloaded and installed Skype on Studio and it went slicker than snot on a doorknob...   Thanx to those who lined me up
<murlidhar> katoen: oopz sorry . wrong autocompletion ;)
<murlidhar> kottur_: netbook edition has a different user interface meant for small screens.
<rooks> when i login my alsamixer always shows speakers to 0, even tho i manually set it to 100, and then issue sudo alsactl store, it still sets to 0 on my next login, its on msiwind u100, any idea whats going on?
<murlidhar> kottur_: but since u said u use it on a 24 inch screen you would probably find the interface a bit odd .
<Jinxed-> Should an SSD raid config show up in GParted in the live cd?
<banished> agruman: that's waht it does by default afaik
<kottur_> murlidhar: Thx :)
<virtuososteve> hello
<murlidhar> my pleasure
<agruman> banished, ok, then i dont get why my setup wont work .. :(
<ePirat> can anyone help me?
<virtuososteve> have any of you guys installed arch linux?
<banished> Jinxed-: it depends on your setup, maybe you need to install dmraid
<xangua> !ot | virtuososteve
<ubottu> virtuososteve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maheanuu> I was thinking (know that that is a really big mistake) all the doo dads for Ubuntu Studio would be there upon installation, and now I am headed out to find gimp and some video editors/rippers for DVD s that I need to back up and also other fun things...   I am really impressed with the quality of Studio so far
<headkase314> !patience | ePirat repeat your issue every 5-10 minutes?
<ubottu> ePirat repeat your issue every 5-10 minutes?: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<andrew_> is there a way to get k3b to work on karmic koala?
<Omen_20> Hi does anyone know where I can get libtxc_dxtn ?
<xangua> Guest83332: what's wrong with it¿
<rooks> virtuososteve, i did reinstall to ubuntu from arhlinux, on 3 systems recently, and im now headache free :)
<ePirat> headkase314, sry
<rooks> :(
<Guest83332> I want to use it to back up my movies as iso's and it says that it wont do it
<headkase314> ePirat, no need to be sry, good luck!
<panfist> i have tried to execute a umount command that has hanged for the last five minutes...how do i know if it's safe to remove my external drive?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > !ePirat
<rooks> panfist, lsof and see if something uses mountpoint
<ePirat> o.o
<maheanuu> panfist, is it showing the drive still working or is it just setting there?
<panfist> lsof /mount/point also hangs
<murlidhar> ePirat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center try this and try to start the software center again.
<panfist> the led on my drive is blinking but i think it always does that
<blazeboy_> i need extreem help: i uninstalled RGBA Module, it unstalled nautilus too, i reboot and then every time i login it returns to the login screen, i can't login, i pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and logged in from command line and removed the source repo of RGBA Module, and installed nautilus but i can't login even after reboot
<rooks> panfist, anything relefant in dmesg?
<rooks> relevant
<michael_> helllooo everybody
<q_a_z_steve> What is the difference between how synaptic works and how the Ubuntu Software Center works?
<banished> q_a_z_steve: software center looks fancier ;-p
<elkclone> synaptic=package manager
<ZykoticK9> q_a_z_steve, just different interfaces to the same underling APT-mechanism really
<rooks> q_a_z_steve, synaptic lets you harm yourself if youre not careful
<ePirat> murlidhar, same error... :-o
<elkclone> to unpack archived software. and do the make intalls
<Malaika> banished, I couldn't acess the kernel. How can I do that, please?
<q_a_z_steve> thought so. Why provide both then?
<murlidhar> ePirat: try reinstalling it maybe. and this time install it by sudo aptitude install software-center
<banished> Malaika: did you get to the grub menue?
<ZykoticK9> q_a_z_steve, synaptic is in many distros - Ubuntu Software Center is ubuntu specific
<rooks> q_a_z_steve, synaptic lets you harm yourself if youre not careful, software center is more consumer oriented
<Malaika> banished, yes
<rooks> when i login my alsamixer always shows speakers to 0, even tho i manually set it to 100, and then issue sudo alsactl store, it still sets to 0 on my next login, its on msiwind u100, any idea whats going on?
<banished> Malaika: end did you select the first entry with e
<maheanuu> I have found that the software center doesn't always have all the bits and pieces required in an install available, and synaptic tells me what all I am going to need
<q_a_z_steve> how big is Ubuntu Software center, say if I wanted to not include it in an iso?
<murlidhar> !info software-center | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7 (lucid), package size 272 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<panfist> it seems to have finished execution before i finished looking through dmesg. there seems to be relevant info in dmesg but i'm not sure and i don't know what it means
<banished> q_a_z_steve: 1782kB disk space will be freed.
<headkase314> q_a_z_steve, I think Ubuntu itself sits around 65GB.  That's *ALL* the packages not just what is installed on a particular machine.
<cryptk> so, in my quest to get Gnome, KDE and Xfce all installed I am running into a problem with libsdl1.2debian
<elkclone> in gnome snaptic is in the admin section of the menu. fyi
<cryptk> gnome/kde need libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio, xfce needs -alsa
<q_a_z_steve> k, cool thanks guys
<gridbag> How do i disable the .Trash-1000 folder in File Explorer?
<cryptk> I am planning to isntall the -all package, but that breaks dependencies for ubuntu-desktop
<cryptk> should ubuntu-desktop depend on libsdl1.2-pulseaudio OR libsdl1.2debian-all?
<cryptk> wouldn't that make sense
<Malaika> banished, that didn't work, nothing happened
<Malaika> banished, sorry, I'm new to Linux *blush*
<Dice-Man> peggys_mouse,
<gridbag> I want the Delete key to delete the file, not move it to ~/.Trash on my usb stick.
<Dice-Man> oh sorry
<c3l> gridbag: use rm :)
<murlidhar> gridbag: you always use Shift+Delete
<ZykoticK9> rooks, are you using Ubuntu 10.04?
<murlidhar> can*
<murlidhar> sorry
<headkase314> gridbag, in Nautilus' preference you can enable a right-click-menu Delete command that bypasses Trash.
<banished> Malaika: you should be able to select an entry with e, then you get to a edit window where you go to the line that begins with linux, press the end button to get to the end of the line ad append i915.modeset=0, after that boot by pressing ctrl+x and see what happens ;-p
<ePirat> murlidhar, same error... i just reinstalled libgrypt too...
<murlidhar> ePirat: did you install using aptitude or apt-get ?
<gridbag> headkase314, how do i get to that preference window?
<murlidhar> ePirat: ok what error does it exactly give ?
<peggys_mouse> how do i remove a program that was installed by running a program instead of using the package system?
<Malaika> banished, thanks, I'm gonna try that!
<headkase314> gridbag, in nautilus: Edit > Preferences, under Behaviour tab.
<ePirat> murlidhar, ImportError: /lib/libgcrypt.so.11: undefined symbol: gpg_err_code_from_syserror
<headkase314> gridbag, you can launch nautilus by going to any item in your "Places" menu
<ZykoticK9> peggys_mouse, you need to consult that programs documentation/support (it's not standard).  Good luck.
<gridbag> headkase314, okay thanks.
<peggys_mouse> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<headkase314> gridbag, you're welcome!
<murlidhar> ePirat: when do you get this error . when u open the software-center ?
<ePirat> murlidhar, when i want to start it with teminal, it gives the error
<ZykoticK9> ePirat, what terminal command are you running?
<ePirat> ZykoticK9, software-center
<Jinxed-> I'm trying to install ubuntu (32 bit) on my machine with 3 ssds, but when it gets to the part where it asks you to select a partition it doesn't see anything. Here is my lsmod: http://pastebin.com/LDrHswjT Here is my lshw: http://pastebin.com/cKYrrMUp ... any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> ePirat, try "gksu /usr/bin/software-center"
<ePirat> ZykoticK9, same error
<abhijit> bye all :)
<ZykoticK9> ePirat, can you pastebin the error for us?
<banished> Jinxed-: you are using the Raid function of your bios?
<kottur_> murlidhar: If I intend to use interchangeably both my large display and the small display (and let´s say that I install ubuntu desktop edition), would it be a problem running the desktop edition when using the small display?
<Jinxed-> banished, how would i check that... ?
<yashi-> i installed flash via apt (ubuntu x64) it works...once
<banished> Jinxed-: well, if you didn't have set it up you are probably not doing it, I just thought since you said something about raid before
<splnet> anyone know how to convert swf to flv?
<ePirat> here the complete output http://pastebin.com/AhSzMpYw
<murlidhar> kottur_: no. and u can install that netbook interface in desktop edition by simply installing the package ubuntu-netbook-remix.
<banished> Jinxed-: did you set your sata controller to AHCI mode in bios?
<murlidhar> kottur_: also you can use that UI while loggin in by choosing netbook remix session.
<Jinxed-> banished, nope... what do i need to do
<murlidhar> kottur_: and when you using the large screen u can log into gnome session.
<asanir22> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on an old 32 bit system(CPU celeron 1.7 256 MB Ram), during the installation(Base system installation) i get error on "linux-generic-pae"  kernel component and fails to install, any ideas?
<ylmfos> join
<banished> Jinxed-: when using SSDs this is very reccomended (it's generally reccomended when not using a legacy OS), just check your bios setup
<jiffe> how do I disable apparmor in 10.04?
<banished> asanir22: 256mb is a bit few, are you using the alternate cd?
<jiffe> still seems to get loaded even without the init.d script
<ylmfos> whats the time?
<Jinxed-> banished, ok, i switched it to ahci mode... is it safe to save/restart?
<asanir22> no, its x86 cd
<kottur_> murlidhar: thanks again :)  I think I will install kubuntu desktop edition and then add the package of kubuntu netbook edition for the netbook interface.
<banished> !time | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asanir22> actually i'm trying to install server edition without GUI
<Jinxed-> banished, I changed it in the ICH ATA Controller Configuration
<murlidhar> kottur_: yes if you like kde then it is always a better choice.
<headkase314> asanir22, I think the LiveCD installer needs 384MB or RAM but once installed can get by with 256MB RAM.  Anyone confirm?  So the alternate installer cd you should try.
<banished> asanir22: so you are using the server cd`
<Jinxed-> banished, should i restart and see if it is able to see the ssd's now?
<asanir22> yes, server edition
<yashi-> asanir22: and afaik the alternate cd wont work via usbstick you have to burn it
<banished> Jinxed-: sure, mke sure to safe your setting
<asanir22> is there any option to choose core in installer?
<banished> Jinxed-: you might get in trouble when you have Windows XP already installed on this machine though
<headkase314> asanir22, you are aware that the server edition does not come with any graphical environment at all by default?
<ePirat> ZykoticK9: strange, or?
<yashi-> im trying to install flash (ubuntu x64 10.04) i tried it via apt -> flashplugin-nonfree...it doesnt work i get: ERROR: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.. the funny thing, it works once :P after restarting firefox its dead
<Jinxed-> banished, no luck... im still stuck on step 4... it still doesn't see any of the ssd's
<banished> Jinxed-: and they do show up in BIOS
<banished> ?
<guitar-maniac> hello! i try to change the rights of my folders, but all i get is the system saying i dont have the rights. i used sudo chmod *folder* 700
<Jinxed-> banished, how would i tell if they show up in the bios?
<erUSUL> guitar-maniac: is the other way around
<banished> Jinxed-: resp. the sata firmware right after your bios
<erUSUL> guitar-maniac: first permission last folder to apply it to
<banished> Jinxed-: what's your dmesg output? do you have /dev/sd* ?
<guitar-maniac> oooh ok.
<cryptk> can you mark one package and being able to satisfy a different dependency?
<MeXTuX> I made a video file (ogv) with recordmydesktop. I want to add some audio but avidemux doesn't open the ogv file. Any suggestions??
<cryptk> like if you have 3 packages, one is -alsa, one is -pulseaudio and one is -all, can you have the -all package marked as satisfying any dependency on the other two?
<Jinxed-> banished, should i check this on the live cd
<banished> MeXTuX: you could try pitivi
<banished> Jinxed-: sure
<banished> Jinxed-: select "Try Ubuntu first"
<yashi-> im trying to install flash (ubuntu x64 10.04) i tried it via apt -> flashplugin-nonfree...it doesnt work i get: ERROR: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.. the funny thing, it works once :P after restarting firefox it wont work anymore
<i2c> help! I just right clicked and removed the little envelope icon on my top task bar, and it removed that, my speaker button, and my battery icon!
<c3l> I entered the commands to right align nicks found here http://irssi.org/documentation/tips , but only ny own nick is right-aligned, why is this?
<shsek> what would cause 'sudo -u svn id' to show different groups than running 'id' from another place (SVN hook)? when I run it manually, I get 'uid=107(svn) gid=117(svn) groups=33(www-data),117(svn),118(trac)', but from the hook I get 'uid=107(svn) gid=117(svn) groups=33(www-data),117(svn)' - notice the missing 'trac' group. What could cause that ?
<c3l> sorry wrong channel
<MeXTuX> Are kino and pitivy made for the same purpose?? (apologiza for my english :) )
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, in firefox try the address "about:plugins", what does it say about flash?  if anything.  good luck.
<yashi-> Zykotick9: Shockwave Flash 10.1 r82
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, funny i have "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45"
<jay_1> having issues with my medion tablet in 10.04- pointer is sticking. Any help appreciated, please PM
<dagon666> you guys know a place where I can download precompiled deb package of xbmc ? the team-xbmc repo for linux is down
<i2c> help! I just right clicked and removed the little envelope icon on my top task bar, and it removed that, my speaker button, and my battery icon! how do I get them back?
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, I'm using ONLY the default Ubuntu repo version (ubuntu-restricted-extras one)
<bandar_> banished : what i do after i type lsusb -t ?
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: i didnt modify mine yet :/
<banished> ZykoticK9: adobe has stopped support for 64bit flash, so you are stuck with an old version
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, i'm on 64bit as well
<banished> bandar_: depends on what you want to accomplish
<bandar_> i want my webcam work
<ZykoticK9> banished, i've always used the 32bit version actually.  64bit one has a security issue to be aware of!
<yashi-> Zykotick9: the funny thing is, it worked once...after firefox restart >dead
<cryptk> i2c, re-add the indicator applet back to the top bar
<cryptk> i2c, right click, add to panel, drag the indicator applet onto it
<banished> bandar_: can you post the link again?
<Snakkah> Question. If I copy my /home folder, and reinstall Ubuntu, that would be the folder that contains all my settings and whatnot, right?
<i2c> cryptk: thank you oh so very much!
<bandar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478969/
<ZykoticK9> Snake_, /home/$USERNAME would have all user setting yes - BE SURE to copy hidden files - the ones starting with a .
<yashi-> Snakkah: check the .config folder thats where the settings are stored. most programs store there settings there
<banished> bandar_: no, the -t one
<Jinxed-> banished, ok im in the live version of ubuntu what should i check for now
<ZykoticK9> Snakkah, see above.  Snake  sorry.
<erUSUL> Snakkah: user settings. system wide settings are kept in /etc/ mainly
<Snakkah> So /etc and /home?
<Snakkah> Found .config file. Thanks.
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: how did you install the flash plugin? theres also a flashplugin-installer :/ maybe i should try that one
<Snakkah> Oh, and...if I did this, I wouldn't end up having any broken packages or dependencies, would I?
<Snakkah> I mean, if I coped /etc and /home and then recopied them after reinstalling Ubuntu.
<Jinxed-> banished, i have sd1 which is my usb drive
<bandar_> banished : http://paste.ubuntu.com/479023/
<yashi-> Snakkah: im not sure if its wise to copy etc :/
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, installing multiple flash plugins can certain cause problems (be careful, uninstall non-working ones).  I just use the one from ubuntu-restricted-extras which is the flashplugin-installer one.
<myrk> hello, when I try to mount something (CDs, partitions, etc) it always says: "Unable to mount drive: No such file or directory" I've tried mounting as root but still no luck. Please help
<Snakkah> yashi- , might it be wiser then to just reinstall all programs after reinstalling the OS?
<Snakkah> The reason I'm asking, btw, is because I want to test Arch Linux with my hardware. I'm not totally sure if I want to switch yet.
<Snakkah> I've already used it in a VM
<banished> bandar_: and if you open cheese, nothing happens?
<yashi-> Zykotick9: well i guess i took the wrong plugin then >.< ill try the other one
<stinger05> hi
<yashi-> Snakkah: im not sure about the etc folder. somebody else should answer that question
<Snakkah> Okay then.
<Snakkah> Is it wise to copy /etc to an external hard drive to save program settings?
<bandar_> banished : yes nothing happens
<myrk> can someone please help?
<amanita_> myrk: I can.
<myrk> thanks
<myrk> when I try to mount something (CDs, partitions, etc) it always says: "Unable to mount drive: No such file or directory" I've tried mounting as root but still no luck. Please help
<Dwade09> Snakkah,  why not? try it and find out its the best you got till someone tells you yes or no, me i do not see the harm in it
<stinger05> is there an install offline package available for ubuntu which would include all the necessary codecs for all sorts of multimedia (music and videos) ?
<banished> bandar_: is guvcview working?
<ZykoticK9> Snakkah, your /etc probably isn't too big, you could make an archive for backup purposes if you ever wanted to refer to an old setting - but moving the /etc directly to a new system is probably not wise (due to different software versions)
<Jinxed-> banished, what should i do after i get ther terminal open with the live version in order for it to see the ssd's?
<banished> Jinxed-: dmesg
<amanita_> myrk: try to make a directory then. What do you use in your mount line or fstab file?
<althara> myrk: the directory you are trying to mount to has to exist before you mount a device there
<myrk> ok
<elkclone> stinger05: ussually best to get latest plugins online .
<elkclone> sweet
<elkclone> myrk: drop into cmd line and create the dir.
<myrk> ok what command do you use to mount?
<jordi_margalef1> amanita_: i guess I've got a similar problem.
<bandar_> banished : what is guvcview ?
<stinger05> elkclone: i just want a package that would have all the codecs included... is there one available ?
<yashi-> how do i completely remove flash? aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree isnt the trick.... at least firefox still knows flash
<elkclone> stinger05: not that I have seen yet.  check the ubuntu site.
<Jinxed-> banished do i just type dmesg in the terminal at the home?
<elkclone> stinger05: if there was a package it would soon be out of date anyway.
 * elkclone enjoys the steep and deep learning curves. 
<ZykoticK9> stinger05, start with ubuntu-restricted-extras and if you need more move to Medibuntu's non-free codecs
<dandee> so i have a dell mini 10 laptop thats only booting to a blank screen after latest round of updates.
<elkclone> repositories
<stinger05> elkclone: why not provide a package for each version distribution? wouldnt that be a good idea? :)
<elkclone> stinger05: hard to keep up
<nalyd_relwof> dandee: I am having similar issues, I have a Dell Dimension E521 which is doing about the same thing.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, hold shift on boot and see if an older kernel is available, see if it works, if there is one.
<elkclone> open source constantly changes and evolves.
<bandar_> banished : i just download guvcview
<nanotube> hey, how do i find out which agp mode is being used by the video card?
 * elkclone rushes off to get the latest wikileak. 
<mneptok> stinger05: gstreamer-plugins-bad and gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<nalyd_relwof> Does any one know if Radeontool is required for the Radeon X1350 Pro?, it says it is for laptops and I think removing it could help.
<nanotube> nvm, i grepped the xorg.0.log ;)
<stinger05> mneptop: what packages are those for?
<mneptok> stinger05: these will not include Flash playback, however. it's better to get the machine online and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mneptok> stinger05: those *are* packages
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  i held down shift, it said loading grub, and then still booted to the blank screen
<jordi_margalef1> For a few hours, my DVD drive hasn't recognized any CD's or DVD's when I put them in
<Jinxed-> Anyone know how to get an SSD to work with ubuntu... mine aren't showing up as I try to install
<Jordan_U> dandee: nalyd_relwof: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<dandee> ZykoticK9: i would love too, but i cant even get a command line.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, i'm affraid I don't know what to suggest.  Do you have a LiveCD you could try booting?  (from there you could chroot into your HD install, see !grub2 factoid for those directions) - but I really don't know why you're getting a "blank screen" right now, or have any suggestions :(
<mac_> nick mac10
<dandee> ZykoticK9: i just dont wanna reinstall everything again, everything worked fin until that last round of updates.  lol
<ZykoticK9> dandee, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bandar> banished  : that program doesn't work  and the net cut off
<stinger05> does ubuntu 10.04 come with its' firewall enabled by default ?
<ZykoticK9> stinger05, no
<headkase314> !ufw | stinger05
<ubottu> stinger05: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  i love been n00b.  lol.  i wasnt pushing shift at right time.  lol  i have it reparing packages now. ty for your help
<dandee> ZykoticK9: i can get root caommand line now too
<ZykoticK9> dandee, glad you figured it out!
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  well see how far we get...my gf is gonng be mad if i dont get this working.  lol
<Slart> Jinxed-: SSD's should work, just like any other hard drive.. I've got one in my machine right now and it shows up just like a regular hard drive
<bandar> anyone know how 2 work webcam
<ZykoticK9> bandar, does it work in cheese?  that's step 1 ;)
<Jinxed-> Slart, My ssd's don't show up at all
<bandar> no
<ZykoticK9> bandar, sorry i can't help then - good luck.
<x23r> hey! sorry for that sudden question, but is there a way to get a x-usermode on that freenode server?
<bandar> thanks
<Slart> Jinxed-: what kind of setup do you have? just a regular motherboard with the SSD connected to a normal sATA port? no weird on board raid stuff?
<mgolisch> why are none of the policykit administration tools installed in lucid?
<winterweaver> How do I remove packages installed from a third party PPA, and revert back to the ubuntu default packages? see my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9726520#post9726520
<headkase314> !policykit | mgolisch
<xangua> winterweaver: use ppa-pirge
<jordi_margalef1> bandar: what make and model is ti?
<headkase314> mgolisch, ubottu doesn't know policykit, sorry that was my attempt to help! ;)
<bandar> gateway i guess
<winterweaver> xangua, the big problem being that the PPA overwrote libgtk with it's own version.... I want to revert that back to the ubuntu default
<x23r> Hello!
<xangua>  winterweaverdo you have ppa-purge in your system¿¿
<headkase314> winterweaver, you use ppa-purge - give me a minute to get some links
<winterweaver> headkase314, xangua: ah ok didn't know that will solve my issue. thx I found it in launchpad
<Jinxed-> Slart, I have 3 ssd's connected to a Addonics 5x1 Interal stata port multiplier
<xangua> winterweaver: latest ppa-purge > https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.7-1%7Ewebupd8%7Emavrick_all.deb
<xangua> agter you install it, run in terminal: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name"
<justin4567897654> hello, does anyone know a very fast linux distrobution that isnt ubuntu based
<headkase314> winterweaver, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<Slart> Jinxed-: then you probably need to look for a way to make that multiplyer work
<yashi-> justin: lol very funny
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  im gettint addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0 ubuntu when i try to start xserver...i think this is a graphics card problem
<maco> !ot | justin4567897654
<ubottu> justin4567897654: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<headkase314> winterweaver, download ppa-purge by itself as a .deb package and install - don't add a random repository for it because you may pull in all sorts of stuff.  Link to just the .deb file is in the previous link.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, i'd agree.  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<headkase314> winterweaver, also the given link has instructions.
<Jinxed-> Slart, it says os independted
<Jinxed-> independent
<mac10> anybody else have trouble running avast!?
<dandee> ZykoticK9: 10.04 i just had it repair all my packages too, and it said that it could not repair the kernel
<winterweaver> thx headkase314
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need to share a NTFS partition with other Windows 7 PCs. Can someone please help me?
<headkase314> winterweaver, you're welcome!
<ZykoticK9> dandee, perhaps dkms failed to build your graphics card kernel driver or something.  What graphics card are you using?
<dandee> poulbos
<dandee> ZykoticK9: poulbos
<dandee> ZykoticK9: anyway to just take it back to stock?
<ZykoticK9> dandee, is that a type/make of graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Slart> Jinxed-: well.. try connecting the drives, one by one, to a proper sata port and see if the BIOS picks them up.. if that works then you might want to focus on the multiplier.. if that still doesn't work you might need to see if the drives might be damaged
<ZykoticK9> dandee, right no terminal -- SORRY
<dandee> ZykoticK9: VGA compatible controller:  intel corp system controller hub (sch poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev07)
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: ok i got flash running...now the firefox restart :P
<dandee> ZykoticK9: got terminal workking.  :)
<ePirat> ZykoticK9, i will use synaptic instead
<dandee> ZykoticK9 is there anyway i can tell it to rebuild the default xconf file so i can get graphics back?
<ZykoticK9> dandee, oh right! - i though intel was usually well supported, you should check Launchpad for any poulsbo bugs perhaps?
<torchie> hello!
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: this sucks... how can it be.. one restart and in doesnt work
<justin4567897654> does anyone have a suggestion on a fast linux distro thats easy to use
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, do you have another browser installed?
<Slart> justin4567897654: why not ask in ##linux instead
<headkase314> !ot | justin4567897654
<ubottu> justin4567897654: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<torchie> what laptop house's machines is ubuntu more likely to work out-of-box on? ASUS or lenovo thinkpads?
<Pici> justin4567897654: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, so you aren't going to get any non-Ubuntu suggestions.  Use ##linux for other linux distros.
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: no but i could give it a try
<Jordan_U> dandee: ZykoticK9: poulsbo has notoriously bad linux support unfortunately. Intel really dropped the ball with poulsbo.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, IF you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf move it to a different name!  and restart gdm.
<eweb> Can anyone help me hook up my gigaware usb heatset for skype on The current Ubunutu disctro?
<dandee> ZykoticK9 how to do that without gedit?
<Slart> torchie: it works nicely on my Asus machine.. no guarantees that all asus machines act the same though
<headkase314> !ask | eweb
<torchie> yeah I imagine U30JC is out of the question
<ubottu> eweb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q_a_z_steve> ZykoticK9: if I used apt-get to install eggdrop IRC bot, where are my conf files now?
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, thanks
<torchie> since it has the graphics switching
<torchie> I was considering a thinkpad X series
<ZykoticK9> dandee, can you open a terminal?
<Mjuksel> elloo
<ZykoticK9> q_a_z_steve, i have no idea - i've never used eggdrop
<Mjuksel> i have problems, my wrt54g router wont load the web interface properly
<q_a_z_steve> headkase314: I must be losing it, I tried to grep for eggdrop.conf after apt-get installing it, and it came back with 0 results. :(
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: I installed it yesterday as well and I had to create all my own config files.
<eweb> Gigaware USb headset Driver? IS there such a thing?
<dandee> ZykoticK9 yeah
<headkase314> q_a_z_steve, I think you are losing it because I have no idea what your talking about! ;)
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: Really? I have a web link for a simple.conf, but not sure if it's up yet.
<dandee> ZykoticK9 it says warning cannot open display
<ZykoticK9> dandee, "ls /etc/X11" do you see xorg.conf
<dandee> yeah, its there
<ZykoticK9> dandee, "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig"
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: yea, I used that same config with eggdrop -m my.conf
<q_a_z_steve> headkase314: k, cool, just trying to grab some quick possibilites... Where do conf files usually go? I have /usr/share/eggdrop
<headkase314> q_a_z_steve, i think it really depends on the program using the config file - different per program?
<Jinxed-> Slart, how do you check to see if the BIOS can see your ssd?
<raubvogel> Is there support for the RTL8188S usb wireless thingie in 10.04?
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: so you just created /home/user/my.conf ?
<Slart> Jinxed-: see if it shows up when you boot.. you might need to disable any of those pretty boot up screens some BIOS's have though
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: yea, then run eggdrop -m /home/user/my.conf
<q_a_z_steve> right
<headkase314> q_a_z_steve, as in: some programs may store your configuration within hidden files and folders in /home while others may be in a system-wide folder - depends on program?
<hiku> headkase314: yea I thought the same thing, but after an eggdrop install, there are no hidden dirs or files for eggdrop
<q_a_z_steve> headkase314: The install page I'm using mentions system-wide, that you can at least start from.
<headkase314> hiku, the only eggs I'm familiar with are Python .egg files, and you use easy_install from Python setuptools for them.
<q_a_z_steve> does find | grep look in hidden or probably not?
<nicon`> Hi all.
<nicon`> Is there any option to install kde 4.5 on kubuntu 9.10?
<nicon`> Tried to install it with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging repo.
<nicon`> But can't see nothing new from kde in upgrade.
<FloodBot2> nicon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiku> headkase314: yea...
<nicon`> ...
<ZykoticK9> nicon`, you might want to try asking in #kubuntu
<nicon`> ZykoticK9: thanks, but maybe some1 here tried?
<nicon`> ;-)
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: you installed 1.6.2 right?
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: yea, whatever version was in the repos
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: I'll try again on this comp and see what happens
<winterweaver> headkase314, ok... I have an obstacle... how do I know what the name of the original ppa was?
<Jordan_U> winterweaver: apt-cache policy packagename
<mgolisch> how do i disable shutdown/restart in gnome?
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  so after typing startx, the x server started but it still just went to blank screen.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, don't use startx -- "sudo service gdm restart"
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: yup, 1.6.19+ssl
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: i tried an alternative browser..chromium ..well it "works" more or less but the picture tears like hell
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, but flash works
<yashi-> yes
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: are you following this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028042
<headkase314> winterweaver, I know you can figure it out from System > Administration > Software Sources, and under the "Other Software" find the line for it.  I don't know how to convert that line to what ppa-purge accepts BUT once you find the line do a search on Launchpad to find that ppa - the text will be similar enough - and then get the exact ppa-line for ppa-purge there.  That's what I do!
<ZykoticK9> yashi-, so at least you know it's a firefox issue and can perhaps narrow your search
<Dogan> hey people
<Dogan> anyone here?
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: trying to decide http://www.egghelp.org/setup.htm or http://www.nubae.com/eggdrop-irc-bot-with-logging-to-website-1
<Dogan> can i ask a question about 64-bit desktop edition of ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  restart: Unknown Instance
<headkase314> winterweaver, Jordan_U I've never seen that command so maybe that's hopefull too!
<Dogan> can anyone help me
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: true, i guess i will delete the firefox config folder :/
<Dogan> please ? :(
<knxville> I get an error when trying to pick the Win7 partition: "grub bootmgr missing"
<ZykoticK9> dandee, "sudo service gdm start"
<dandee> ZykoticK9 still a blank screen...wtf
<ZykoticK9> dandee, reboot perhaps?
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  ill try it.
<ZykoticK9> dandee, only really would apply if you had a kernel driver for graphics
<qwer> hey guys, how can i tell how much socket memory my computer is using currently, the max as being defined by net.ipv4.tcp_mem
<Jordan_U> knxville: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  blank black screen...
<dandee> ZykoticK9: im using kernel 2.14
<rainer_> #ethersex
<Dogan> do you guys know why its not recommend for daily usage (64-bit version of ubuntu)?
<ZykoticK9> dandee, i'm out of ideas - good luck man.
<Dogan> what happens if i use it daily
<IdleOne> Dogan: nothing bad, been using 64bit for months now
<Jordan_U> Dogan: Mostly problems with the flash plugin. Not everyone agrees with that message being on that page.
<Dogan> hmm thanks guy
<rooks> Dogan, i use 32 bit on 4bit systems because its more stable, as in no worries about adobe not releasing some plugin for 64bit flash, or sth
<Dogan> guys*
<Jordan_U> Dogan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ZykoticK9> Dogan, it's a "web-site bug" see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940 ;)
<rooks> Dogan, tho i also use cross compiler for windows and i dont want to engage myself in 644 bits yet
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: because of permission issues and path issues I had to copy /usr/lib/eggdrop/modules to a dir in $home called eggdrop. I also put the .conf there and copied /usr/share/eggdrop/scripts then ran eggdrop -m simple.conf and all as fine
<sjefen6> Why is refit requierd to make a dual boot on Mac's?
<Dogan> is adobe gonna release 64-bit flash for ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: thanks, I'll watch for that. Just started messing with their simple.conf
<hiku> Dogan: doubt anytime soon
<ZykoticK9> Dogan, not right now - question is offtopic for this channel however
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: ok cool... good luck
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: thanks for that link btw.
<Slart> Dogan: they say they are going to.. who knows how long we'll have to wait though
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: np
<Dogan> i have 64-bit windows 7 and i think nothing will happens if i install 64-bit ubuntu
<Dogan> cause i can run flash without problems in this os
<thune3> mgolisch: there is an gconf key (edit with gconf-editor) /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_restart_shutdown . I don't know if it will do what you want. And i think you have to login again for it to take effect.
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  looks like x is working....its saying that /user/kernel/psb-kernel-source
<ZykoticK9> Dogan, there are issues with Flash with any Linux.  And even more with 64bit flash right now.
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  looks like x is working....its saying that /user/kernel/psb-kernel-source returned error code 1
<Rienzilla> Hey, I am using my mobile phone to give my laptop internet access (ubuntu 10.04). I'm impressed with the ease of setting it all up, but  I have one issue. The connection is made automatically as soon as my phone comes near the laptop. Since the connection is fairly expensive I would like to only connect it manually. How do I set that up?
<Dogan> hmm :(
<ZykoticK9> dandee, i have no idea what that is, what it means, or how to help :|  ;)
<dandee> ZykoticK9:  i guess ill ask my good friend google.  ;)  lol
<Dogan> thanks again for answering my questions. i think i will install 64bit even though it has problems with flash x_x
<Dogan> bye )
<canthus13> How would I escape this so that it actually works properly?  alias foo='echo "It's a bar!"'
<Dwade09> Rienzilla,  there should be a setting to untick that says something like, do not connect to this wifi automatically.
<Dwade09> Rienzilla,  it should be under your network or under the wifi settings.
<Jordan_U> canthus13: alias foo='echo "it'\''s a bar!"'
<canthus13> Jordan_U: THanks.
<Jordan_U> canthus13: You're welcome.
<Rienzilla> well
<Rienzilla> for wifi I can find that setting
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, nice bash-foo ya got there.  i'm impressed ;)
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, escaping inside double quotes looks funny though
<headkase314> Rienzilla, I'm not an expert but in the upper-right corner is the network manager: I think what you need is in there so when you are advertising your issue say that too?
<Rienzilla> i was talking about networkmanager yes
<Dwade09> Rienzilla,  im not in ubuntu im in windows but whne i did run it, it was there when i did run it.
<definebyte> how do i get frame handling working in elinks? every time i enable it (vt100 or linux) i get garbage around the screen. Anyone here use elinks successfully?
<Rienzilla> and there is a new connection type in its dropdown as soon as the connection to the phone is made, but the connection itself cannot be configured, just turned off or on
<tsafe> Hi
<tsafe> One question
<Dwade09> Rienzilla, then why not just turn it off when you leave the computer?
<tsafe> How do I get Internet on ubuntu (wireless)
<yashi-> tsafe: whats the problem?
<Rienzilla> the point is that it enables itself automatically when I turn it on
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: Just look at it as two single quoted strings,  'echo "it'   and    's a bar!"'   , with an escaped single quote in between them.
<Rienzilla> and I want to prevent for example that ubuntu is going to download 50 megs of updates when I';m abroad or something like that
<Jinxed-> How do i tell in my bios if it sees my ssd's connected with http://www.addonics.com/products/host_controller/ad5sapm.asp
<headkase314> Dwade09, and it's expensive.
<yashi-> tsafe: type iwconfig in a terminal
<headkase314> !who | Rienzilla
<ubottu> Rienzilla: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dwade09> Rienzilla,  ah ok,  and headkase314  yeah i know,
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: what did you do for "user file"?
<shsek> what would cause 'sudo -u svn id' to show different groups than running 'id' from another place (SVN hook)? when I run it manually, I get 'uid=107(svn) gid=117(svn) groups=33(www-data),117(svn),118(trac)', but from the hook I get 'uid=107(svn) gid=117(svn) groups=33(www-data),117(svn)' - notice the missing 'trac' group. What could cause that ?
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: the -m creates that and runs the bot. the nextime you run the eggbot you don't need to use the -m option
<q_a_z_steve> well so just leave those lines alone, as they are in simple.conf?
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: yeah
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: thats what I did anyway
<Dwade09> im sorry Rienzilla , im not running ubuntu anymore and i do not have a live cd or vbox with it, or i would try to help you more.
<Rienzilla> Dwade09: no problem, thanks
<definebyte> ubottu: being a bot, you must use elinks right? x)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<headkase314> Rienzilla, readvertise your issue like: "How do I keep the network manager from automatically connecting when the only options are either enabled or disabled.  I would like the default to be disabled on boot but it is enabled."
<Jinxed-> !ubottu fix my bios settings so i can finally load linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jinxed-> !ubottu stupid bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsafe> Then what after
<tsafe> I typed wconfig in terminal
<Dwade09> Jinxed-,  having fun with ubottu ?
<yashi-> tsafe: iwconfig
<riis> How should I manage services in ubuntu 10, seems there is no longer an official app for that?
<tsafe> Yes
<Jinxed-> Dwade09, I would have more fun if it was able to tell me how to configure my stuff so i could load ubuntu
<yashi-> tsafe: hopefully it will list your wireless card wlan0 or something like that
<tsafe> Then whut else
<ZykoticK9> !info bum | riis
<ubottu> riis: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<tsafe> Yep
<tsafe> Wlano
<tsafe> Nxt
<yashi-> tsafe: good, if you are using ubuntu why not using the networkmanager plugin? its the network button in the right upper corner
<riis> ubottu: does that manage upstart, sysv or both?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> tsafe, it's wlan0 - zero not O
<TMM> hi all! I have a question: The fonts in all my GTK applications look great, but in Firefox it seems to use less hinting. I compared by changing the font hinting style in xfce to 'Slight' and that is exactly the same as I see firefox do, but it seems unaffected by the settings in XFCE. I want the fonts in all the apps to be hinted 'medium' 'Slight' is blurry as hell :)
<Jinxed-> CAN gparted see an unpartioned ssd?
<definebyte> elinks, frame handling. dosn't work. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> riis, i sent you the message, it's not as good as the old services GUI but it's an alternative-of-sorts.  The "real" way is just to use command line management at the moment.
<tsafe> Yep
<tsafe> Wlan0
<yashi-> tsafe: yep means it works? :/
<tsafe> What after I see wlan0
<riis> ZykoticK9: is that the sysv-rc-conf thing? I'm fine with cmd-line...
<definebyte> ok, i'll try the elinks channel :)
<yashi-> tsafe: well ubuntu detects your wireless card so its just an easy software issue. youve got 2choices one 1.networkmanager(upperright corner on your desktop) 2. via wpasupplicant.conf
<ZykoticK9> riis, that's for init stuff yes - which Upstart should be backwards compatible with i believe.  but i've had to rename scripts in init (not init.d) to disable stuff?  hopefully you'll learn better method ;)
<rafeisdamanfosho> are you having an issue detecting a wifi card?
<rafeisdamanfosho> i had the same issue yesterday installing ubuntu on my new computer.
<banished> Jinxed-: why are you using a port multiplier at all?
<headkase314> !ask | Rienzilla now would be a good time to readvertise your issue (every 5-10 minutes) and check out these forum links too!
<ubottu> Rienzilla now would be a good time to readvertise your issue (every 5-10 minutes) and check out these forum links too!: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shade34321> Hey! I was wondering if somebody could help me with the partition my hard drive  for my new ubuntu install please.
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade, i can help you
<rafeisdamanfosho> what's the problem
<Jinxed-> banished, because I have 3 ssd's connected
<TMM> ah, you have to make changes to /etc/fontconfig/
<headkase314> !hi | Rienzilla oops, I think the links are in this line?
<ubottu> Rienzilla oops, I think the links are in this line?: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<banished> Jinxed-: are you shure the port multiplier is working at all with them? Do they show up somewhere else? (Bios, windows)? - why not just using the sata ports on your mainboard
<shade34321> I just want to partition it so basically it has a separate home parition so if i do a clean install of ubuntu later i don't lose all of my data
<shade34321> mainly trying to make sure i give enough space to the ubuntu install
<Jinxed-> banished, well im using pc 104 form factor so im guessing there weren't sata ports avaialble?
<banished> Jinxed-: it came with the port multiplier?
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade-: by data do you mean the home folder
<shade34321> yeah.
<rafeisdamanfosho> why not just back it up when you do a clean install?
<shade34321> i installed ubuntu a while back and had a friend help me with it and he told me it was smarter to install it with ubuntu on one partition and then have the home folder on another...
<rafeisdamanfosho> i don't see why that would make any sense
<headkase314> !who rafeisdamanfosho
<headkase314> !who | rafeisdamanfosho
<ubottu> rafeisdamanfosho: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jinxed-> banished, I was given the hardware, so im not sure... i'm really not that good with hardware
<AndyGraybeal> how do i change the screensaver to a program, something like "gnome-session-save --logout"
<Jinxed-> banished, im fried for today ill work on it tmr thx for ur help
<VCoolio> AndyGraybeal: as in, create a launcher for it? or what do you mean?
<banished> Jinxed-: try connect the SSDs directly to the mainboard, will save you a lot of trouble
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321: if i were you i'd just install it normally. otherwise to access your files you'd have to go to a mounted drive any time
<shade34321> rafeisdamanfosho it's just something i was told...he gave me a reason ive just forgotten it
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321:if you want to do that you can just install it normally
<shade34321> ok...thanks
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321: and then after that use gparted to make a partition out of your ubuntu partition for the home folder
<VCoolio> rafeisdamanfosho: if you have /home on a different partition it's just automatically mounted, nothing fancy; and if the system gets screwed you don't need the livecd to recover your files
<opij> I was wondering, if I do a completely new install of Lubuntu and then use programs such as mplayer, Dolphin, Firefox, Azureus and Thunderbird, will I be defeating the purpose?
<headkase314> shade34321, having /home on it's own partition means you can clean re-install / without losing the contents in /home.  However you must be certain the new install does not format /home when you do it.
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321: okay i see, never heard of that before but thanks. if it's automatically mounted then you should do that
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321: just use gparted after you install to make a new partition
<VCoolio> opij: with dolphin, yes, a little, it will take qt and more kde libraries with it
<shade34321> VCoolio that's what my friend told me at that time....anything particular i need to make sure that's what happens
<slow-motion> n8
<VCoolio> shade34321: no, just do the partitioning right while (clean) installing
<opij> VCoolio, would it be less memory intensive to use nautilus?
<rafeisdamanfosho> shade34321: yeah just be careful how you set things up initially
<VCoolio> opij: NO, use pcmanfm or, in my opinion better, thunar
<opij> VCoolio, i really would like something with previews
<Dashkal> After installing Kubuntu onto a Ubuntu system, how do I reset the startup splash screen back to Ubuntu's?
<opij> VCoolio, thumbnails, i meant
<JuJuBee__> My audio stopped working all of a sudden. Can someone assist?
<VCoolio> opij: both are gtk applications; at least thunar can do previews
<opij> VCoolio, thumbnails
<opij> VCoolio, of videos
<VCoolio> opij: yes, that's it
<rafeisdamanfosho> My new install of ubuntu 10.04 will play sound through the speakers but not through headphones. Is there something I can do about this?
<tomcullinane> hi i need help turning my network card on, it is usually turned on with fn+f1 on windows but this does not work on ubuntu, the wireless network card is installed on ubuntu just fine but i have no way of turning it on
<opij> neither pcman nor thunar offer that
<tomcullinane> the wireless network card is supported by ubuntu
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: i had the same problem let me get you the link
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: just tried to run $ eggdrop -m simple.conf and it gives me an error "invalid command name 'channel'"
<VCoolio> opij: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-thumbnailers/
<hiku> q_a_z_steve: double check your config file for "channel" you might have a typo
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: btw what card is it?
<tomcullinane> rafeisdamanfosho: intel wireless 3945 abg
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: do you have ethernet?
<tomcullinane> rafeisdamanfosho: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan], and yup i'm using ehternet just fine
<opij> VCoolio, does it only generate thumbnails for mpegs?
<VCoolio> opij: no
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: and ubuntu recognizes the wifi card?
<fosstux> Hi! I'm just trying to setup a laptop using pxe using my laptop as tftp server. I have been following http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation to do this.
<fosstux> Tftpd ist installed, the netboot is decompressed
<tomcullinane> rafeisdamanfosho: yep its reconised, ive used a utility called rfkill and it has a hard block on the card which im assuming means that it is turned off
<VCoolio> opij: this one is also cool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706800
<opij> VCoolio, have you used it? does it generate thumbnails for all video files?
<fosstux> Do I also have to have the iso somewhere handy?
<VCoolio> opij: for avi, that's what I have
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: what happens if you right click on the network manager icon on the top toolbar?
<tomcullinane> rafeisdamanfosho: it brings up a menu
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: is there something like networking disabled or anything like that?
<tomcullinane> nope all enabled
<rafeisdamanfosho> tomcullinane: hmm no clue then
<tomcullinane> :D I've done it!!!
<fosstux> Is it possible to use a dhcp server on my rooter to use PXE?
<headkase314> tomcullinane, how?
<tomcullinane> dont ask how because ive been trying for about 6hours now
<tomcullinane> headkase314
<mgolisch> fosstux: sure if it supports specifing the needed options
<tomcullinane> : ^
<headkase314> tomcullinane, :) ;)
<tomcullinane> thanks all :D
<APJ> There something wrong with the forums?
<headkase314> APJ if you mean ubuntuforums.org then I believe so, pop over to #ubuntuforums
<APJ> headkase314 okay thanks
<headkase314> APJ, it appears no one can post.
<VCoolio> opij: you should check what ffmpeg supports to know what file types can be thumbnailed, it's a lot
<Takatori> Anyone know how to switch between rooms on IRSSI?
<banished> Takatori: /join #room
<Slart> Takatori: Alt+1, Alt+2 and so on
<shade34321> do i need a boot partition?
<phaer> Takatori: I think it was /window <num> or Alt+<num>. Don't use irssi anymore
<headkase314> Takatori, "man irssi" in a console without quotes
<opij> VCoolio, does thunar support smb
<Takatori> Thankyou all
<banished> shade34321: normally not
<MasonB> Does anyone know what kind of wireless cards that Ubuntu supports?
<headkase314> Takatori, welcome! ;)
<VCoolio> opij: depends on the version, the newer one does, same goes for pcmanfm
<phaer> shade34321: You may need one if you encrypt your system, use lvm or if you have *many* partitions on your harddrive, for example.
<Guest5319> anyone got the rotating cube screensaver to work in 10.04 64bit
<banished> MasonB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported but the better question would be which /don't/ work
<shade34321> phaer: I'm separating my home partition from the ubuntu partition...think i should make one for boot?
<klappi> i have a problem with nautilus, when i do "always open with" it opens with the old app next time
<VCoolio> opij: if I remember correctly you need thunar 1.1, and pcmanfm2 0.9x
<banished> shade34321: if you don't use encryption of your system partition or other 'exotic' features, you don' need a boot partition
<Guest5319> rotating cube screensaver 10.04 64bit anyone anyone
<shade34321> ok...thanks banished
<headkase314> shade34321, if you decide to make a /boot partition then choose ext4 as the file-system - don't choose btrfs or something weird like that.  The /boot filesystem must be in the kernel not loaded as a module and ext4 is in the kernel.
<MasonB> Ok, banished, which cards don't work
<Guest5319> pleeeease
<MasonB> I have a Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN card i think
<banished> MasonB: and it doesn't work?
<MasonB> well, i just tried the program from the CD
<MasonB> Do i actually have to have Ubuntu installed for it to work?
<banished> Guest5319: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567170
<Guest5319> rotating cube screensaver? anyone using it???
<Jordan_U> MasonB: What program, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<banished> MasonB: no, but maybe it needs some firmware
<Guest5319> ooh thanks banished
<MasonB> Firmware?
<MasonB> What's that mate?
<banished> !firmware | MasonB
<banished> some software running on the wifi card, you need it to use the card, but some firmware can not be included in ubuntu for various reasons, so you have to download it yourself
<MasonB> So my broadcom card should work?
<Guest5319> nah it looks like no one has got the screensaver working on lucid
<banished> there is a b43-fwcutter that does that job, best check dmesg and see if something is complaining about missing firmware
<Guest5319> information is sparse on it to say the least
<antonio_> hola?
<antonio_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<banished> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest5319> ive been googling for a script on it for ages
<antonio_> thx
<banished> Guest5319: you might ask in #compiz
<headkase314> A little !ot but is there a quick command to tell when a specific user was last seen?
<Guest5319> ahh cool
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<banished> headkase314: finger
<Guest5319> thats even better thanks banished
<Guest5319> didnt know there was a compiz channel
<headkase314> banished, thank you!
<Guest5319> ace byeeeee
<Guest5319> banished how many people do you help per hour
<oxidkor> hi - my X window sometimes freezes - what causes the problem? anyone has any idea about it? I am on Lucid btw
<tobe> hello...
<tobe> id like some help if any one can lend it
<Guest5319> go for it i cant help you probably but i'll listen
<tobe> ....
<tobe> well i was looking for a .BIN installer
<tobe> if anyone knows whe i could get one
<tobe> id appreciate it
<jguk> Google-Earth
<jguk> is a bin installer
<oxidkor> the compiz causes the problem freezing my X window you think?
<tobe> jguk how do i use that as a .bin installer
<Guest5319> you got lucid?
<tobe> i have lucid
<headkase314> !who | tobe | Guest5319
<ubottu> tobe | Guest5319: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syslq> tobe: congrats on lucid
<VCoolio> tobe: you don't need a bin installer, just run the bin file you have if that's the best way to install the app
<banished> tobe: what are you up to?
<syslq> tobe: ./file.bin
<Guest5319> yep should be inbuilt
<banished> oxidkor: which graphic card are you using?
<oxidkor> banished: it is nVidia -
<tobe> im trying to install an opensource program but i cant get it to install
<Guest5319> !tobe testing
<banished> tobe: you have to make the file executable before, right click on it->settings->allow execution
<banished> oxidkor: you have the driver installed?
<winterweaver> Jordan_U, headkase314; I'm having trouble removing the ppa with ppa-purge. I'm using the command 'ppa-purge -d lucid ppa:ricotz/testing' but it says the ppa does not exist, thought it says it cannot find a package list for the ppa
<oxidkor> banished: I left it to lucid to configure the driver...
<Guest5319> or chmod +x file.bin
<headkase314> Guest5319, just "tobe" with no quotes will do the trick and you can just type the first few letters and press the <tab> key to complete the name.
<banished> oxidkor: but you installed the nvidia driver using the driver tool?
<Guest5319> tobe chmod +x file.bin
<tobe> banished: how do you make it executable
<Jordan_U> winterweaver: Make sure that the ppa is actually enabled still in System > Administration > Software Sources.
<Guest5319> headkase314 nice one mate
<headkase314> winterweaver, one minute
<Guest5319> headkase314 ive never known about that till now
<oxidkor> banished: no - can you help me how to do that if I may ask because it is driving me crazy...
<Guest5319> arggg no one talking in compiz
<banished> oxidkor: just go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<banished> !patience | Guest5319
<ubottu> Guest5319: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fosstux> So I cold netboot the pxe image - but fail to reach the mirror servers. I tried the ip address of my laptop and of my router (where I have disabled dhcp)
<Guest5319> banished sorry dude
<fosstux> But what do I have to do to resolve the mirror server ip address?
<ytttg> someone help me install build-esentials and linux headers-generic? im running ubuntu 10.04 that wont get on the internet
<headkase314> winterweaver, that is here -> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+index?field.series_filter=lucid without the "-d lucid" just: "ppa-purge ppa:ricotz/testing"
<headkase314> winterweaver, without the quotes
<tobe> Guest5319: i says that there is no such file>>......
<Guest5319> tobe are you replacing file with the name of the file and in the correct location
<tobe> Guest5319: i put this chmod +x openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin
<Slart> !offline | ytttg
<ubottu> ytttg: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<oxidkor> banished: it is chosen the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<ytttg> what Slart?
<Guest5319> tobe did you use tab to auto complete that
<Guest5319> tobe dont forget case
<islandfellow> greetings all, I am new to ubuntu.  How do I unzip and install a program I downloaded, tried some tutorials I found around the web with no luck. the file is a tar.gz thanks
<headkase314> winterweaver, sorry you need a "sudo ppa-purge <ppa>" are you using sudo?
<aeon-ltd> islandfellow: in a terminal cd to the file then tar -xzvf "file name"
<Slart> ytttg: read what ubottu suggested to you about installing pacakges with a computer that isn't connected to the internet
<Guest5319> tobe might need to put sudo in front
<tobe> Guest5319: i copied and pasted so ....
<Guest5319> tobe cant live without tab
<banished> oxidkor: it's also active?
<F2Z> im have filezilla client installed on win7 and am trying to access, the ubuntu machine but when i type in the local ip address and user name and password...failed login
<oxidkor> banished: there is a green dot which I assume it is active...
<banished> islandfellow: um, just double click the file?
<afroman> how do I make a hdmi control?
<VCoolio> tobe: navigate to the right folder too if you hadn't yet ( cd /folder/containing/binfile )
<oxidkor> banished: yes it says " this driver is activated and currently in use"...
<banished> F2Z: do you have a ftp server installed and running?
<tobe> VCoolio: oh ok let me try that
<banished> oxidkor: hm, sounds good
<Guest5319> tobe yeah tab wont autocomplete i your in wrong folder
<F2Z> banished: not on my ubuntu machine
<oxidkor> bansihed: the X window freezes especially when I open Openoffice or abiword - those kind of programs
<Starmage> ahh.. hellow
<tobe> Guest5139: ive been using ubuntu for about 2 months so i am super noob at this
<afroman> how can I control the tv from the pc via HDMI?
<xiong> I'm trying to install Padre from the package manager. I get what looks like a good install but on run I get the error: "/usr/bin/perl: relocation error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Wx/Wx.so: symbol _ZN12wxSearchCtrl18SetDescriptiveTextERK8wxString, version WXU_2.8.2 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0 with link time reference"
<Starmage> is there any way to install a gcc without root ?
<cesc_ubuntu> I installed the incorrect driver and I want to uninstall it . How do I do this? I'm a complete noob in linux and ubuntu.
<VCoolio> tobe: in a terminal you're in ~ or /home/username by default, so go from there, e.g. cd Desktop to go to the desktop folder
<cesc_ubuntu> I compiled it into kernel.
<cesc_ubuntu> now I want to uninstall it.
<Guest5319> tobe no probs got to start somewhere
<winterweaver> headkase314, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ricotz testing
<F2Z> banished: i did installed filezilla -client onto my ubuntu machine
<winterweaver> headkase314, yes I am using sudo :)
<headkase314> winterweaver, are you sure that is the correct ppa and that the ppa is still in your software sources?
<johnny_> Hi all!
<johnny_> How do I get access to my /Archie1 and /Archie2 partitions that I created when I installed Xubuntu 10.04?!  Currently I can only read it and not able to create folders nor files towards it!!!
<headkase314> winterweaver, try "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ricotz/testing/ppa"
<crash2k> hi
<headkase314> winterweaver, and to confirm: that ppa is for Gnome-Shell testing.
<crash2k> why do i keep getting visual corruption in the system tray?
<yashi-> i cant access my samba share from windows http://pastebin.com/Xj42hv7g
<tobe> Guest5319: i cant get to the folder i put cd /home/dulce/desktop/openbravo and it says no such folder
<Starmage> ....
<winterweaver> headkase314, yeah I realized that as I was going along. originally thought it was docky
<islandfellow> aeon-ltd: tried to cd acidrip-0.14.tar.gz  which is the file, I get no such directory
<VCoolio> tobe: Desktop, not desktop
<headkase314> winterweaver, did appending /ppa to the end work?
<aeon-ltd> islandfellow: you cd to the directory its in
<Guest5319> tobe yeah get used to case sensitive
<oxidkor> banished: you think Lucid is not that stable in order to handling compiz?
<F2Z> what's a good ftp server software to use
<winterweaver> headkase314, nope, same error :(
<tobe> Vcoolio: ahhhh case sensitive guest5319 just told me that earlier
<VCoolio> tobe: <tab> to autocomplete, remember? <tab> twice to see multiple options if there are more
<islandfellow> F2Z: i would say filezilla
<banished> oxidkor: it should work fine - which card exactly are you using? (lspci | grep VGA)
<Guest5319> VCoolio yeah cant stress tab enough
<crash2k> does anyone else get visual corruptions in the system tray? :)
<crash2k> {(*
<F2Z> for ubuntu
<headkase314> winterweaver, I know you need to use ppa-purge but I do not know why the line isn't working can you recap for everyone including the link to launchpad so others can hopefully join in?
<crash2k> :(*
<VCoolio> Guest5319: exactly, and then smart like in zsh... awesome
<banished> crash2k: only in the system tray?
<Guest5319> oxidor i use compiz and its rock solid
<F2Z> filezilla server is not supported in linux
<crash2k> well also part of the show desktop icon
<F2Z> only for windows andm mac
<Guest5319> oxidkor i use an nvidia 8800gts
<crash2k> but mostly the system tray
<winterweaver> k thx anyway
<oxidkor> banished: I am not sure what it is really - it just came with the i5 samsung laptop - I personally chose this particular laptop because I knew that nvidia cards are good for ubuntu but I failed I guess... :)
<headkase314> winterweaver, k say you have ppa-purge installed to when you re-advertise.
<banished> oxidkor: open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t and type it in
<banished> oxidkor: also some dmesg output might be interesting
<banished> !paste | oxidkor
<ubottu> oxidkor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<afroman> can anybody tell me how to control the tv via HDMI or vice versa?
<winterweaver> headkase314, yeah... I'm going to update the forum thread
<Guest5319> afroman control the tv via hdmi what??
<headkase314> afroman, HDMI is High Definition Multi-media Interface.  It is a cable and you should just be able to plug it and have it work?  What specific problem are you having with the connection?
<splnet> I'm trying to install gnome-desktop-environment. I get "gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: fast-user-switch-applet (>= 2.22.0) but it is not installable" Any ideas?
<oxidkor> banished: what should I type in the terminal?
<splnet> also fast-user-switch-applet apparently doesn't exist
<banished> afroman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<jay_1> I am following the wizardpen setup verbatum and am now stuck- I have no server layout line to edit
<afroman> Guest5319; headkase314: throu the hdmi cable
<jay_1> from the wiki*
<headkase314> afroman, there is no "control" you just plug the cable.
<jay_1> any tablet gurus around?
<afroman> Guest5319; headkase314: all the connections are set correctly, but what I want is to turn off, play, next using the tv remote
<banished> oxidkor: lspci -k
<oxidkor> banished:ok
<banished> afroman: I don't think HDMI can do that
<headkase314> afroman, I don't understand why you just don't use the TV's remote for those functions and the computer's controls for it's functions?
<banished> afroman: do you want to controll the computer with the TV remote?
<headkase314> afroman, you cannot control your computer using your tv's remote?
<afroman> banished: it is said that it would work on hdmi devices like blu ray player, etc... I'm not sure about pc
<johnny_> ...
<headkase314> afroman, are you even asking an Ubuntu question?
<afroman> banished: that's why I was wondering
<afroman> yes
<oxidkor> banished: the lspci -k output is here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/479083/
<rooks> anyone by chance want to volunteer for setting up my vm so it will authenticate against my school''s ldap server, and automount its home on login? :P i did it before, but not on ubuntu :P
<afroman> I'm using ubuntu
<headkase314> afroman, ok I'm confused if you like start over from the beginning with me or see what others say.
<banished> afroman: I don't think thats possible
<afroman> headkase314: it's possible to control it when using windows & media center
<headkase314> afroman, that WIndows Media Center remote needs an Ubuntu driver if it's at all possible?
<johnny_> Looks like I'm not getting an answer to my question here tonight....  I'll try again later!  Maybe!!?
<headkase314> afroman, and does your computer have a built-in tv tuner that you would also use with Windows Media Center?
<banished> afroman: that's interesting - does anything happen in dmesg whe you plug it in
<afroman> headkase314: no tv turner
<banished> afroman: but your computer doesn't have an Ir receiver on it's own, does it?
<afroman> banished: no ir
<tobe> Vcoolio: ok now im in the right folder but now i dont know wut to do it wont let me do the start.sh
<headkase314> afroman, how is the connection made when you are using WIndows?
<banished> johnny_: which question?
<banished> oxidkor: well, so far everything looks fine - what exactly is going wrong?
<headkase314> afroman, listen to banished over me.
<VCoolio> tobe: is there a README file? aren't there instructions on a website? if start.sh is the file, then either "sh start.sh" or "chmod +x start.sh" and then click it or ./start.sh
<afroman> http://forum.linuxmce.org/index.php?topic=8794.0
<headkase314> afroman, ok that's beyond me - hopefully someone else can join in!
<oxidkor> banished: when I start writing in openoffice or abiword, after awhile, the X window locks itself up - everything freezes - also sometimes when I working in terminal - it automatically highlights everything and I cannot get out of there and at that monet it again freezes the whole X window...
<yashi-> no matter what i try my samba shares cant be accessed from any other pc :/ here is my basic config http://pastebin.com/Xj42hv7g
<afroman> banished: never tried dmesg
<teja> hie.....i have evolution for emails....but i cannot get the notification after i receive a email
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  can that pc access its own shares?
<teja> anyone plss help
<ghazillion> hi
<nimbiotics> Guys, Using ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to share a NTFS partition whuch I created using "Smaba Server Configuration Tool", allowing "Everyone" to see and write to this share. When I go to Places->Network and click on "Windows Network" I get error message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retreive share list from server." Neither can a Windows 7 PC see the share nor the ubunto machine. What...
<nimbiotics> ...can I do? TIA!
<yashi-> Dr_willis: no it cant :/
<banished> oxidkor: are you still able to get to a virtual terminal then? (ctrl+alt+f2) you might have to regain keyboard controll by pressing alt+print+r first
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > teja
<ubottu> teja, please see my private message
<afroman> banished: have U given up?;)
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  ive just right clicked on a mounted ntfs parittion and shared it as a user share befor.
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: no it cant :/ *miss wrote your name
<banished> afroman: well, i didn't even know this was possible by now
<teja> i have evolution installed for emails....but i cannot get the notification after i receive a email
<baxterton> hi
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  You did backup the original samba config?  You did install the samba package?
<banished> afroman: but check dmesg when plugging it in, maybe it alredy gets registered
<oxidkor> banished: I am able to get a virtual terminal using ctrl+alt+f2 but I never done to regain keyboard control by pressing alt+print+r before
<_slart> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<headkase314> !patience | teja
<ubottu> teja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  you did give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpassed -a username' ?
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: yes its all installed and i can start/restart the service
<banished> oxidkor: then check if there is something in dmesg that could tell you what just happened
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  check the output of 'findsmb' and 'smbtree
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  check the output of 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands also. they should show all the shares on the lan
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: no i didnt gave a password :/ never had to do that :?
<oxidkor> banished: print you mean PrintScreen button?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: Could I be missing something, a driver, a library, an application?
<afroman> banished: apparently U can do wonders with hdmi... I hear U can also transfer files. but that's another story.
<afroman> banished: so U can't help?
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: findsmb looks well. smbtree failes i guess its the password
<_Deko_> boa noite
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  ive never used that samba server config too.  It seems to be not showing all the shares i got on my system. (not showing the user made shares it seems)  You did install and ruin the ntfs-config program and set to all  all users full access to the ntfs partitions?
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  enter your password or use smbtree -N
<_Deko_> ql nome do pacote q ativa cubo
<_Deko_> do ubuntu
<afroman> banished: I should have mentioned I'm not quite good in Linux... what am I supposed to do with dmesg?
<VCoolio> !br | _Deko_
<ubottu> _Deko_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Starmage> may i get some help here ?
<VCoolio> Starmage: you might, but it requires a question
<banished> !paste | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: not sure, let me check
<_Deko_> thank's
<Starmage> VCoolio well... is there any ways i can install a gcc without root password ?
<oxidkor> banished: in alt + print + r    the print button is PrintScreen button?
<banished> oxidkor: yes, but if you don't need it, don't do it
<Dr_Willis> Starmage:  in theory you could install it in your users home.. but that will proberly be a LOT of work.
<Maarten> I am looking for a RDP client that supports "Network Level Authentication", in other words the "more secure" option you can select in Windows 2008 R2 servers.... Its MS proprietary, so I am probably screwed right?
<oxidkor> banished: thanks so much for your help.... I appreciate it alot... thanks my man
<oxidkor> :)
<banished> axisys: it's actually also the SysRq button, on some keyboards it's printed on there too
<banished> !sysrq | oxidkor
<ubottu> oxidkor: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Starmage> Dr_Willis man... try to understand my trouble... im almost stuck here... like a mortal when u had being a god in the past... im  using a pjirc... wich is a crap usefull tool for someone like me
<Starmage> im on a lan using a modified ubuntu... without root... and there's no admin here to help me
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: smbtree -N shows everything i shared
<Starmage> its like a abandoned lan
<baxterton> I'm a new user, can someone pm me I am having some problems?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | baxterton
<ubottu> baxterton: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<VCoolio> baxterton: if you ask here there is more support to be expected
<Starmage> Dr_Willis now i was trying to install a bitchx... but without a compiler theres no way
<Starmage> right... so i cant even play my games cuz i cant install anything here
<Starmage> im getting sick of this machine
<j_dalmond> d
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  in the nautilus file manager. You can hit ctrl-L and enter the path to the Share like  smb://cow/public/
<Dr_Willis> Starmage:  bitchx is outdated.. you may want to look into IRSSI or Weechat (i perfer weechat)
<Starmage> so i really must know how to install a gcc without root
<teja> i have evolution installed for emails....but i cannot get the notification after i receive a email
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  where COW - the name of the server. Instead of COW you can also try the ip# of the machine.
<banished> Starmage: well, you could get the .deb paket and extract it and hope all dependencies are alredy ther
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: it says: cant mount folder
<Dr_Willis> Starmage:  you would have to  find a allready compiled version, and exctract it to your home.. AND all teh libs and other support binaries it will need..
<martino> hello!
<j_dalmond> guys, does anybody know, why after installation of enlightenment many apps come there with no icons?
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  you did use your server and share name? not mine? :) smbtree or findsmb showed them.
<tomatto_> hi all
<yashi-> Dr_Willis:  ^^ yes i can see the folder gits1 but i cant mount it
<Starmage> well... thanx
<Dr_Willis> j_dalmond:  becuse elightnemt is a work in progress and lacking polish.
<tomatto_> please, has ubuntu ftp client in gui?
<banished> Starmage: buildroot produces a portable gcc version, but there is a hen and egg problem…
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:   server name is Gits1 ? or share name is gits1
<frank> I'm trying to get a driver for a webcam on a thinkpad z61t, any suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  the default file manger can do FTP
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: server 127.0.0.1 folder gits1
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: how?
<j_dalmond> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot. is there a way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  so  smb://127.0.0.1/gits1 works? try your actual ip, not 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  places -> connect to server... is one way.
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: ask in #e
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: cant mount it: Failed to mount Windows share
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: can it remember connection?
<j_dalmond> Vcoolio, the problem is the #e says "cannot send to channel". *shoked*
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  Try it.. notice it has 'bookmarks' option...
<j_dalmond> :-)/
<insulina_> hello, I am trying to compile assimp project but I get this undefined reference to `gluPerspective' , I have glut mesa installed so I dont know why I get this error
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: are you registered on freenode?
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: #e is active right now, i'm in it
<headkase314> insulina_, do you have the needed -dev packages installed?
<Dr_Willis> Starmage:  in theory. IF you found a .deb of your irc client (bx, or weechat,) you could perhaps exctract the binaries to your home dir and run them from there.
<j_dalmond> Vcoolio, mmm... apperently not reg'ed ))). I though there's no need for registration
<j_dalmond> thought'
<j_dalmond> *
<Starmage> IF i found
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: ok.thx for now
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: some channels require that, apparantly #e does too
<Starmage> thats not the case i guess
<Dr_Willis> Starmage:  for weechat and irssi - that would be easy.. for BX.. no idea.. I dont use or reccomend BX.
<Starmage> btw... help Dr_willis and banished
<Simeon_H> well that was a waste of $50
<insulina_> headkase314: I think I do, it just says glut ...
<kikela> Hi, rhythmbox failed to download a lot of podcast (lucid lynx x64) an idea ?
<j_dalmond> Vcoolio, thx so much, i'll try it now :-)
<mikelifeguard> How can I change the passphrase on my GnuPG and SSH keys from the command line?
<Simeon_H> powerdvd linux doesn't work with ubuntu lucid :(
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: workaround would be right click icon top left in title bar, hit 'create icon' and edit as you wish, but it shouldn't be too much apps without icons
<headkase314> insulina_, if the package is called "glut" then you need to install another package called "glut-dev" to go along with it for compiling.  Beyond this tip there is not much help I can offer.
<Starmage> i meant "thanx for the help"  Dr_Willis and banished
<VCoolio> j_dalmond: that creates .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications with icon indications
<piju> ubuntu for ham radio
<j_dalmond> Vcoolio, well, more than half of apps r without.
<Dr_Willis> piju:  there are ham radio apps in the repos i belive.
<piju> Dr_Willis,
<piju> Dr_Willis, yes
<piju> Dr_Willis, there is a channel for Ubuntu-hams too
<piju> #Ubuntu-hams
<j_dalmond> Vcoolio, thx again. i'll see if i'm not so stupid to do that ))
<baxterton> when I try to run my driver discs ubuntu can't find the autorun.exe, any ideas why?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  you dont use windows drivers in Linux normally./
<banished> baxterton: obviously because it's not windows
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  what are you trying to install exactly?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  theres no need to MSG me.. keep it in the chnanne;
<puff> I fired up update manager, did check, then install all.  It appears to have hung while "unpacking replacement base-files".  Is there anything I should try before killing the process?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  #1 thing to rember linux is not windows...
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  what Is your video card? and have you tried the system -> admin -> hardre drivers    tool yet?
<baxterton> my mobo came with a disk with all the drivers on it
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  and are you SURE they are linux drivers? they may be out of date if they are. and may allready be included in the repos..
<puff> Ah well, kill it is, then.
<baxterton> I just put it in and double clicked the icon when it came up on the desktop
<banished> baxterton: your ubuntu came with a linux with probably all drivers in it ;-)
<baxterton> I'm a new user so I don't really have any idea how to use ubuntu
<Gazi11i0n> any laptop recommendation fully supported with ubuntu ??
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  start with the video card.. what IS your video card/chipset?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | baxterton
<puff> So much for update manager being safer/more reliable than apt :-).
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  bookmark that ubuntu manual page.. and read it sometime tolearn the basics.
<baxterton> it's a sapphire radeon hd5670
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: ok i made a discovery...it looks like i can mount some folders and some not :/ i checked the write/read rights
<banished> baxterton: just use the hardware driver tool, it will care about that
<aeon-ltd> Gazi11i0n: eee pc? i don't think there is a notebook perfectly supported due to acpi issues
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  and you have gone to 'System -> administartion -> hardware drivers' yet?
<baxterton> no
<baxterton> not yet
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  yep - you have to watch out for the permissions/ownership of the directories.
<VCoolio> puff: it's also much slower; go apt-get upgrade next time; go cli
<puff> Hm, killed update manager and ran it again, it said it couldn't upgrade all files, but offered me a partial upgrade.
<reff67> dell inspiron mini10 netbook here everything works
<baxterton> so if I use that it will take care of all my hardware's drivers?
<banished> aeon-ltd: I'd highly doubt that, most notebooks work well
<baxterton> and update them all to the most recent versions?
<tobe> does anyone know how to install a .bin file?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  thats the TOOL to use for most 'fancy' drivers.
<puff> I selected partial and it said it couldn't get a lock.  I'm guessing the lock-file is still lying around from the old upgrade manager.  Where is that, can can I just remove it?
<ZykoticK9> puff, don't do "partial" upgrades.  it will break things.
<banished> baxterton: yes, that's the idea
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  chmod +x foo.bin,  sudo ./foo.bin
<puff> ZykoticK9: Good point.
<aeon-ltd> banished: well but not 'fully supported'
<ZykoticK9> puff, use "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" from cli instead
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  Depends on what the .bin is also....
<baxterton> is there a utility to update my bios too?
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  .bins are best avoided.
<puff> ZykoticK9: Where does the lock file live?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  that would be MB specific.
<ZykoticK9> puff, partital upgrade = the only time i use aptitude
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: well the home folder is an old one.. its on a seperate partition and i used it with other distributions before :/
<baxterton> ok
<baxterton> I have the window open
<tobe> Dr_willis: its a point of sale program form sourceforge...
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  check its ownsdership/permissions and compare to ones taht work.
<baxterton> it shows my graphics card drivers
<puff> ZykoticK9: Do you know where the apt/upgrade manager lock file is?
<banished> baxterton: well, there is indeed one, but I think you better use the update cd of your board manufacturer, maybe it can even do it from usb by now
<baxterton> running and in use
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  thats weird they distribute it as a .bin
<baxterton> how do I run the disk though?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  so your video card should be working fine..
<ZykoticK9> puff, not really - could you reboot?  if one locked up?
<baxterton> that's what I've been trying to do
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  run the disk.. short answer.. YOU DONT.
<puff> ZykoticK9: I could reboot, I guess, would that clean up the lock file?
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  if you were installing a windows game.. that would be a different thing.. drivers for your MB.. you dont want to use whats on the disk
<tobe> Dr_WIllis: yea well they did and im stuck... so you say chmod +x <filename>
<andain> go to gentoo
<ZykoticK9> puff, i believe so
<baxterton> I see
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<baxterton> but
<baxterton> how do I run a disk, period?
<baxterton> when I double click the icon it doesn't auto run, just opens the file browser
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  I insert the game cd... then in a terminal.  'wine /media/CDROM/setup.exe' or whatever its cammed
<Dome> Hi
<baxterton> ok
<Dr_Willis> baxterton:  you run the 'installer' on the cd..  or whatever programs are on the cd.
<VCoolio> puff: try /var/cache/apt, also man apt-get to check the fix command I forgot, doesn't always work though
<Dome> Can i get wireless internet by using live cd
<baxterton> got it
<Dr_Willis> autorun is a blight. :)
<banished> well, if you have wine installed you don't really need to use the terminal, you can just select 'run with wine' in the context menue
<banished> Dome: sure
<puff> Oh great.
<puff> My mom is ego-surfing me now.
<Dr_Willis> banished:  except that may not work on a cd..  it wanted the .exe to actually be 'executable' last i tried that.. and you may not be able to do that on a cd.
<puff> And telling me about the cool stuff she's finding with my name on it :-).
<puff> Let's hope she doesn't find some old usenet posts...
<puff> VCoolio: Okay, will try that and check back here later with results.
<ZykoticK9> banished, you might run into an issue with executable permission if you try running the executable directly from the cd - the terminal doesn't have the issue
<puff> VCoolio, ZykoticK9:  thanks.
<Dome> ok
<Dome> i cannot select enable wireless, why?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  hopefulkly they fix that odditiy in the next release.
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: i copied the gits1 folder into another folder and shared that one...no i can access the parentfolder network and the gits1 folder itself ...crazy
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it's an upstream nautilus file/permission issue... not sure of details but believe it's a "won't fix" situation
<Dr_Willis> yashi-:  the permissions of the parants also have to allow shareing..
<yashi-> Dr_Willis: i guess it was a rights problem after all. thanks for your help :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  if you say so.. ive never really looked into it much.
<Dome> i cannot select enable wireless, why?
<nimbiotics> Using ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to share a NTFS partition which I created using "Samba Server Configuration Tool", allowing "Everyone" to see and write to this share. When I go to Places->Network and click on "Windows Network" I get error message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retreive share list from server." Of course,neither can a Windows 7 PC see the share nor the ubunto machine....
<tobe> Dr_Willis: it just says that their is no such file. the install instructions tell me to download a .bin installer .... where would i get one..?
<nimbiotics> ...What can I do? TIA!
<andain> use nfs server
<banished> Dome: which wireless card are you using?
<C_Okie> hi
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  no idea. its their directions...    if you have a .bin file in your dir you downloaded .. you need to run it..
<yashi-> tobe: cant you execute the binfile itself?
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  be sure to use ./whatever.bin  and get the CaSE CoRReCt/
<Dr_Willis> tobe: inux command line hates typos. :)   also try the TAB key to complete filenames. be sure you are in the right directroy also
<Dome> broadcom STA wireless driver
<C_Okie> Does Ubuntu let to explore the innings of a computer more, like other open source linux dist... or does the ease of ubuntu make much of the ability to edit stuff be negated?
<KikkyMonk> How do I delete a file named "x5 ÿ"Îáx+?sC{éU*?«.txt"    (don't ask how it got there)
<Dome> on live cd
<yashi-> C_Okie: it lets you look deeper than you want to :P
<banished> C_Okie: you sure can do anything you could do with any other linux distribution
<Dr_Willis> KikkyMonk:  rm -- "x5 ÿ"Î?áx+?sC{éU*?«.txt"   perhaps
<C_Okie> Even the Wubi version
<Dr_Willis> KikkyMonk:  rm -- x5<TABKEY>      perhaps
<c3l> C_Okie: its debian based, so its as open as debian, onyl difference is basically the set of packages its shipped with and the repos, and the community ofc
<banished> Dome: have you also tried the other one? what is dmesg saying?
<ZykoticK9> C_Okie, WUBI is great for "testing", but if you want a better experience I'd suggest dual-booting.
<tobe> Dr_Willis: yes im in the right dir... now it doesnt say anything it just moves to a blank command line no error message does that mean i did it right?
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  its all linux underneeth you can dive under the hood and break stuff if you want. :)
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  commands in linux normally dont print anyt hing if they succede
<yashi-> ^^
<C_Okie> Dual bootings not that much mor difficult anywa correct
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  so you did a './whatever.sh' and it just returns?
<tobe> Dr_Willis: ok thnx now im one step closer
<yashi-> C_Okie: install windows first than ubuntu
<C_Okie> *more anyway
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  i find it trivial to do. :)
<tobe> Dr_Willis: yes it just returns
<ZykoticK9> C_Okie, dual booting "should" be very smooth with the installer.
<seyman> Hi, is there a way to make execution bit on for newly created files?
<C_Okie> yashi-: k, Dr_Willis  true
<rdg> there's a serious bug in Ubuntu and I'm not sure what to file it under. When my computer screen locks.. it will not recognize my password.. I have to switch user back to myself
<Four2zero> hi, i installed vsftpd on ubuntu so my win-machine would be able to access my ubuntu machine, however, im not able to write to the ubuntu-machine when uploading files, i have done the configuration properly stated in this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Dome> on
<Dome> banished
<Dome> its loading
<rdg> It used to require about a week of uptime beofre this would happen, now it's happening more frequently
<Dr_Willis> BBL.
<nimbiotics> Using ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to share a NTFS partition which I created using "Samba Server Configuration Tool", allowing "Everyone" to see and write to this share. When I go to Places->Network and click on "Windows Network" I get error message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retreive share list from server." Of course,neither can a Windows 7 PC see the share nor the ubunto machine....
<nimbiotics> ...What can I do? TIA!
<Dome> banished: its activated but i cannot enable wireless
<yashi-> nimbiotics: i had a similar problem...it was a rights problem i wasnt allowed to write there dunno was kinda strange
<ivan_japones> boa noite pessoal
<ivan_japones> sou novo de linux
<banished> !es | ivan_japones
<ubottu> ivan_japones: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ivan_japones> instalei o ubuntu 10.04, e estou com problemas de acpi
<banished> Dome: paste dmesg
<banished> !paste | Dome
<ubottu> Dome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teja> hie....i want to setup exchange mails in evolution can any one help me plss
<ivan_japones> good morning people
<teja> hie
<nimbiotics> banished" ivan_japones needs help in portuguese
<nimbiotics> yashi-: Thanks
<ivan_japones> someone could help me with problems of ACPI?
<ivan_japones> Please@@@@@
<ivan_japones> !!!!!
<teja> yashi:hie....i want to setup exchange mails in evolution can any one help me plss
<yashi-> nimbiotics: np
<Four2zero> hi, i installed vsftpd on ubuntu so my win-machine would be able to access my ubuntu machine, however, im not able to write to the ubuntu-machine when uploading files, i have done the configuration properly stated in this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Four2zero> any help would greatful
<Aemaeth> Four2zero, do you need it to be ftp?
<teja> anyone plss help me out
<ivan_japones> someone could help me with problems of ACPI?
<Four2zero> yes....im not able to write to it
<Four2zero> Aemaeth
<Aemaeth> cause i would jsut run an apache server instead, mainly since i've had troubles with ftp on linux as well
<nimbiotics> iva_japones" just send your question
<nimbiotics> ivan_japones" just send your question
<Four2zero> can i pm u
<banished> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ivan_japones> ACPI does not know the values of acpi tools
<Aemaeth> Four2zero, you could try filezilla
<nimbiotics> Using ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to share a NTFS partition which I created using "Samba Server Configuration Tool", allowing "Everyone" to see and write to this share. When I go to Places->Network and click on "Windows Network" I get error message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retreive share list from server." Of course,neither can a Windows 7 PC see the share nor the ubunto machine....
<nimbiotics> ...What can I do? TIA!
<banished> !patience | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Four2zero> Aemaeth, i do have filezilla installed on my win7, im trying to upload files to the ubu-machine
<tomatto_> bye
<nimbiotics> banished: sorry, not intentional
<Four2zero> I have installed vsftpd but with no write permission when uploading, even when configurating the .conf file for it
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  i never use that tool. i let my users right click and 'share' stuff
<banished> Four2zero: why not just using samba?
<banished> !pt | ivan_japones
<ubottu> ivan_japones: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Aemaeth> oh yeah, i forget what the server end was called
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  or i edit my smb.conf and add the share by hand.  a read of the 'using samba book' in the samba-doc package is handy :)
<mattt_> Shouldn't installing libapache2-mod-php5, php5, and php5-common automatically modify my apache configuration to load the php5 module and associate content types with the appropriate extensions?  After the install, the php apache config files weren't moved from /etc/apache2/mods-available to mods-enabled.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: i've tried both ways, should I remove the share i made thru the samba tool?
<KenBW2> does anyone here know how to get hold of ndesk-dbus-1.0 as a deb?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  check your smb.conf and see if its in there.
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  you may as well remove it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 (lucid), package size 7825 kB, installed size 16104 kB
<C_Okie> damn computers
<Dr_Willis> I can do the basics of samba stuff.. but these gui tools often just add another lauyer of confusion. :)
<hullo> if uname -a shows i am running i686 do i need amd64 packages or i386 packages?
<C_Okie> I set the boot order to the cd drive as the first but yet I have to hit a key to confirm I want to boot
<Dr_Willis> hullo:   x86_64    is '64bit'   you are the 386/32bit
<Aemaeth> in soviet OS key confirms YOU
<C_Okie> Why would I set the order if I didnt want to boot to a disk ( besides the fact you might not want to )
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  why ask why...
<hullo> so i386 packages are what I need?  thank you
<Dr_Willis> hullo:  for a 32bit OS - yes..
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: i did delete the share thru the samba admin tool, same thing ... Now ... why is it that whn I click on Places->Network->Windows Network; I get error message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server"?
<jevidl> so, I rebooted my computer to enable AHCI mode. My RAID array is no longer coming up. Both discs are still recognized, but it doesn't want to recognize the /dev/md1 (the array designation). Any suggestions on where to start?
<Aemaeth> when i'm having problems with file transfer i dump the folder in /var/www/ and let apache do the thinking
<tupi> Yesterday i had a suddenly power shutdown at my house and when i select the ubuntu at grub all i get is that animation of ubuntu lucid lynx that means the system is being loaded, but then nothin happens, the animation just never end. Anybody knows what to do?
<Dome> um
<Dome> im not using the ubuntu
<banished> jevidl: well, if you switched from Raid to ahci mode, no wonder your raid is no longer comming up - raid mode is just as fine as ahci
<mrgenixus> my grub configuration isn't automatcially updating when I instlal a new kernel via update-manager
<KenBW2> C_Okie: i believe in Lucid they removed the need to press anything at boot
<mrgenixus> I assume that there's a package that's supposed to mamange that
<mrgenixus> and I can, if I know what it is, do a 'dpkg-reconfigure' on it to correct the issue, I suspect. I need to know how the system works, in order to do that
<mrgenixus> any suggestions
<jevidl> banished: actually, it went from "Disabled" to "AHCI". I wasn't using chipset RAID. I am using mdadm for software RAID. So I doubt it has anything to do with the Chipset RAID setting. I suspect that perhaps it is being presented differently to udev and that the uuid may have changed, but I would like to confirm that the information is intact before I do something potentially damaging to the data.
<jevidl> Also, RAID is not as fine as AHCI when you would like to have hot swappable esata
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: The share is NOT in the smb.conf file ... How can I read the book you mentioned?
<tobe> anyone: im trying to do <chmod +x start.sh> but it says there is no such file of directory... wut do i do?
<C_Okie> Ubuntu Desktop on a CD wont restrain the abilities though right, it's just when you have the try CD for wubi that is for "trying"
<p1und3r> has anyone else had their nm-applet not start up on boot after a fsck?
<Benkinooby> i removed all language packages, but still i got 321 updates, and most of them are language packs... some1 encountered this problem too?
<tupi> Yesterday i had a suddenly power shutdown at my house and when i select the ubuntu at grub all i get is that animation of ubuntu lucid lynx that means the system is being loaded, but then nothin happens, the animation just never end. Anybody knows what to do?
<duffydack> p1und3r, I notice my wifi not connecting regardless if I use NM or plain /etc/network/interfaces file.  If it takes too long to boot, my networking doesnt seem to start
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: some people reported it inexplicably disappearing
<thune3> tupi: it's hard to tell. It might just be fsck running on "unclean" disks, but that shouldn't take more than a few minutes in an absolute worst case scenario. You could edit the grub boot line to remove "quiet splash" and see if you get any useful debugging information.
<duffydack> p1und3r, I have to restart networking, or reboot
<p1und3r> duffydack,ilovefairuz: my boot is still fast, but i get no connection unless i run nm-applet in terminal now
<p1und3r> duffydack,ilovefairuz: i know i could just rc.local nm-applet but i rather know the problem :\
<duffydack> p1und3r, fast?  mine isnt slow but any slower than normal (like fsck) and it fails to startup
<p1und3r> duffydack: yeah but now i've restarted 6 times normall without fsck and it's still gone
<tobe> has ANYONE installed OPENBRAVOPOS succesfully?
<duffydack> p1und3r, and starting network-manager works?
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: check system > preferences > startup applications
<vatzec> Hey, folks. :-) I use Ubuntu on two desktops, one in one town, the other in another. Being a university student, I must have my stuff synchronized, so that I can work on projects while wherever. Due to the obvious number of applications used nowadays, I need to have 'em all synchronized. Do you know of any good desktop synchronization methods?
<p1und3r> duffydack: network-manager is running on bootup, just not nm-applet
<fixxxermet> I am pxe booting ubuntu from a NFS share.  Every time I reboot these (http://pastebin.com/tBEiRbmF) lines get added to /etc/fstab and then it fails to boot, saying "waiting" for those filesystems
<Dome> banished: i get internt connection but its not working
<thune3> mrgenixus: are these normal distro kernels? or custom/mainline kernels?
<samrobert> hi
<duffydack> p1und3r, ah.  not that that problem...
<mrgenixus> yeah, this is the normal i386 kernel
<ryoohki> i see "initctl" is like red hat's "service" command
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: NetworkManager is in my startup applications "nm-applet --sm-disable" is that disable normal?
<ryoohki> i see "initctl" is like red hat's "service" command, what is like "chkconfig".  i want to stop some services from starting but upstart starts them anyway
<mrgenixus> ryoohki: Ironically, service used to be redhat's 'service' command
<mrgenixus> thune3: yeah -- normal kernel
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: How can I read the book you mentioned?
<bamrejjeej> I have a problem with my wifi connection: I have dhcp disabled in my router, therefore I must set the IPs manually, I do this using the commands ifconfig and route, but the wireless device insists on keeping a self-assigned Ip, even when "ifconfig eth1" displays the ip I have set.
<Barridus> what's the trick to force evolution calendar syncs with exchange?
<Barridus> (i've set it up already and mail works)
<thune3> mrgenixus: are you on legacy grub?
<Oer> calibre can handle many types Ebooks
<ryoohki> mrgenixus: i'd like to do "chkconfig --list | egrep '3:on|5:on'" and then "service undesired stop ; chkconfig undesired off"
<songer> hello how you doing
<Four2zero> when i try to connect to my win-machine using my ubuntu machine i not able to access the the network...
<mrgenixus> ryoohki: soory -- don't know anything about that -- man pages?
<tobe> ANYONE..... how do you know whether your command was successful or not....?
<tupi> Yesterday i had a suddenly power shutdown at my house and when i select the ubuntu at grub all i get is that animation of ubuntu lucid lynx that means the system is being loaded, but then nothin happens, the animation just never end. Anybody knows what to do?
<mrgenixus> the only error I get on reconfigure is 'dpkg-trigger must be called from maintainer script' which doesn't really say what it didn't do.  I'm running grub2 AFAIK. I had to fix it a while back because of other issues ... I miss legacy grub. I knew how it worked, could use it to boot manually without having to consult the internets or swear a lot
<songer> i have a computer with 256 ram if i install it Maverick Meerkat  it will run ok??
<Dome> i get internt connection but its not working
<ryoohki> mrgenixus: thanks!  i found initctl( like sevrice) already but there seems to be no way to "chkconfig undesired off"
<mrgenixus> thune3: ^^
<yashi-> songer: what do you want to do with that pc?
<Dome> i get internt connection but its not working. im using live cd
<jevidl> I had a software RAID array using mdadm. I enabled AHCI on my motherboard, and my drive assignments changed. My system still boots fine, but my RAID array no longer comes up since it is no longer /dev/sda1/ and /dev/sdc1, but should be /dev/sdb1/ and /dev/sdc1. Any suggestions on how to proceed? I would be ok bringing the array up in a degraded mode and rebuilding it, however I am having trouble putting my finger on those comma
<Leemp> It seems that all the files within my external hard drive are set to executable, how can i change this? If i rightclick them and remove that setting in the file browser it is ignored and immediately reverted. Any ideas?
<mrgenixus> ryoohki: the simple answer would seem to be 'you can't do that
<songer> surf the web listen music
<mrgenixus> ryoohki: usually, if it's something you can do, it will be documented
<mrgenixus> Leemp: what filesystem is it?
<tobe> does anyone know how you know if a command you did was successful
<songer> yashi- nothing heavy
<samrobert> Dome, simply re-connect again :)
<Oer> tobe no error is oke.
#ubuntu 2010-08-17
<jevidl> hmm. Actually, I may have gotten it somewhat by accident.
<jevidl> I managed to get it to assemble, and then I was able to mount it
<tobe> oer: ok thnx
<yashi-> songer: i would go with a gnome alternative like fluxbox or xfce... the problem is even firefox needs more than 256mb ram
<mrgenixus> Leemp: you might want to look at the permissions on the device in 'computer' and reset the device permissions, but the key issue is that you'll need direcories to be 'excecutable'.
<Four2zero> when i try to connect to my win-machine using my ubuntu machine i not able to access the the network...?
<songer> i could cahnge firefox
<Leemp> mrgenixus: It is NTFS iirc
<mrgenixus> Leemp: if you're using fat32 or ntfs, you're probably stuck, and hsouldn't worry so much about it
<Leemp> mrgenixus: Actually it is screwing with another application, so it is a problem. :(
<mrgenixus> Leemp: windows filesystems don't conform to RWX permissions
<Leemp> mrgenixus: Crud.
<mrgenixus> Leemp: 'another application?' ?
<yashi-> songer: sure you could but the alternatives arent better..you need flash which is damn hungry..to cut a long story short.. imo the pc might work as a server but it would be a pain to work with it
<mrgenixus> thune3: I don't think the grub problem is rellevant, I'm working around it
<tupi> Yesterday i had a suddenly power shutdown at my house and when i select the ubuntu at grub all i get is that animation of ubuntu lucid lynx that means the system is being loaded, but then nothin happens, the animation just never end. Anybody knows what to do?
<Leemp> mrgenixus: An application i use.
<mrgenixus> I could try using m-a to reinstall the driver, instead of jockey --do you suppose it matters
<songer> so i would install xubuntu  ? but it has gnome?
<K-Rich> Hi all... I am trying to make it so all my users can run 2 commands: mount --bind /dev/bus /proc/bus and umount -l /proc/bus   .... i'm thinking i can do this in the /etc/sudoers file.... but i'm not sure on the syntax.... can anyone help me with this?
<yashi-> songer: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome so it would be a better choice, yes
<mrgenixus> Leemp: without knowing the nature of the hangup you're having, I can't suggest a workaround -- perhaps, if you only need to access the files on linux, you can create a virtual disk on the device inside a file, format it ext2, and mount it for better results?
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Do you have the grub-pc package installed?
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: indeed
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: relevance?
<Leemp> mrgenixus: Nah, seems too complicated.. i guess i need to just figure a way to reformat my external hd. Ugh. It has 3 TB of data on it and i can't store it anywhere lol
<K-Rich> something like: ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: mount --bind /dev/bus /proc/bus, umount -l /proc/bus   ????
<mrgenixus> K-Rich: it would be easier to configure fstab to allow that
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Your earlier question about your grub.cfg not being updated when a new kernel is installed.
<songer> yashi-,  what about kubuntu?
<stealfalcon_> hi
<stealfalcon_> can sum 1 help me
<stealfalcon_> hey gordon are you a coder
<cesc_xubuntu> I need help with my usb wireless adapter on xubuntu. It's an Alfa Network AWUS036H that I use with no problems on another machine with ubuntu 10.04. But on my xubuntu 10.04 it's not working. Any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> !details | stealfalcon_
<ubottu> stealfalcon_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<K-Rich> mrgenixus: well, i have to undo it, thus the umount, i can't leave it mounted or other devices seem to fail
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: as I say, I think I can work around that by booting manually and google suggests that I run 'grup-update', which I have done, but not tested, but will probably bring my grub config up to date
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: It's update-grub.
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: pastebin: lshw -C network
<Dome> i get internt connection but its not working. im using live cd
<ilovefairuz> !paste > cesc_xubuntu
<Dome> plz help
<ubottu> cesc_xubuntu, please see my private message
<tobe> Execute sh start.sh. In linux you first need to add execution permissions to the files start.sh and configure.sh to do this execute the following commands.. it doesnt do anything....
<tobe> how do i do the above
<Dr_Willis> Dome:  tell the channel how you get internet.. asking for 'help' over and over.. tends to get you iognored
<Four2zero> when i try to connect to my win-machine using my ubuntu machine i not able to access the the network...?
<mrgenixus> K-Rich: if users can mount something, they can unmount it; just add the users keyword to the appropriate lines in fstab
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  you dont need it to be executable for sh whatever.sh
<mrgenixus> K-Rich: youre sudo approach looks pretty good too.
<winterweaver> can someone please help me remove some rogue packages from my system without damage? See my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9727829#post9727829 ... please note I have already tried both ppa-purge and ubuntu-tweaks gui to purge it. But these packages just wont go away, and i need the default ubuntu ones back
<ilovefairuz> Dome: it's better that you install the system and get all the latest updates, live cd has outdated packages
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  chmod +x foo.sh   then ./foo.sh  will work.
<K-Rich> mrgenixus: i only want to allow that command though, no other mount commands
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  or 'sh foo.sh' should work
<elkclone> bashy
<tupi> Yesterday i had a suddenly power shutdown at my house and when i select the ubuntu at grub all i get is that animation of ubuntu lucid lynx that means the system is being loaded, but then nothin happens, the animation just never end. Anybody knows what to do?
<Aemaeth> so would "exec sh script.sh" allow separate dash commands to run simultaneously?
<mrgenixus> K-Rich: create a scrip in /usr/local/scripts, and name it -- 'swap-bus' and you can add the script to sudoers, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> tupi:  try the TEXT option at teh grub menu to disable teh slpash screen so you can see any messages
<mrgenixus> tupi: stop asking the same question
<mrgenixus> I can't suggest anything based on the one you're spamming
<Dr_Willis> Aemaeth:  i never mentioned 'exec'        thats normally only used in scripts.
<K-Rich> thanks mrgenixus.... i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Aemaeth:  chmod +x foo1.sh  foo2.sh  to make them both executable..
<tupi> mrgenixus im not flooding. Im just repeting the question since its not on the screen anymore. Is there a problem?
<hiku> !repeat > tupi
<ubottu> tupi, please see my private message
<mrgenixus> tupi: you're not flooding.  You're either not responding to the suggestions people are making, or you're asking a question no one is answering. You should ask your question differently if the answers don't solve the problem
<Dr_Willis> tupi:  try the TEXT option at teh grub menu to disable teh slpash screen so you can see any messages. 'edit' the grub menu at bootup, and replace the 'quiet nosplash
<mrgenixus> !repeat > mrgenixus
<ubottu> mrgenixus, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> tupi:  try the TEXT option at teh grub menu to disable teh slpash screen so you can see any messages. 'edit' the grub menu at bootup, and replace the 'quiet nosplash' with  just 'text'
<p1und3r> anyone have any idea of how i can make nm-applet work again? this is gunna annoy the crap out of me
<tupi> Dr_Willis ok!
<songer> which one is the most lighter, xubuntu or xubuntu?
<rww> songer: xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> songer:  i would say xubuntu.. :)
<hiku> songer: kinda the same eh?
<Dr_Willis> songer:  lubuntu is lighter. still.
<tobe> Dr_Willis: foo.sh is exactly wut i need to put?
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/479124/
<tupi> mrgenixus relax, im trying to get a answer. Im not bothering nobody, so lets take care of our own business.
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  no... you need to think and loook and apply.. and use whatever YOUR .sh file is named..
<tupi> Dr_Willis ill try to do that. Thanks!
<samrobert> songer, upgrade the ram, now a days every thing require more ram that 256.
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  chmod +x WHATEVERTHEFILENAMEISCALLED
<mneptok> tupi: please allow at least 10 minutes or so before repeating a question.
<tobe> Dr_Wllis: i did i put my file and it said this bash: ./openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin: cannot execute binary file
<songer> yes, but the pc isn't mine
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  then you dident do it right.. or its currupted.
<tobe> ....................
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  chmod +x openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin   , then ./openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian> hi,  I have a problem whit ubuntu 10.4,  I put sudo chmod 777 *, and all me files change his atributs, and now I can not use sudo any more
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  ls -l openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin       to see its permissions
<cristian> son bady can help me to fix this problems?
<Dr_Willis> cristian:  did that in what directroy exactly?
<cristian> all the directory
<cristian> this is the problem
<Dr_Willis> cristian:  that dosent make sence.. 'all what directroy' ?
<cristian> all files in the computer change
<cristian> \
<cristian> root
<p1und3r> anyone know if how i can resolve this: http://pastebin.com/94RYL7Xi maybe it's related to my nm-applet problem?
<mneptok> cristian: that was an extremely bad idea. why would you do that?
<ilovefairuz> cristian: why did you do that??
<mneptok> p1und3r: what is the nm-applet problem?
<Dr_Willis> chrisbuntunerd:  you dident use the -R or -r option did you?
<cristian> i don't put atention in this moment  i write sudo chmod  777 *
<cristian> there some way to fix it ?
<stealfalcon_> can sum 1 help me
<yashi-> mneptok: its the networkmanager applet which gnome uses
<p1und3r> mneptok: it now refuses to start on bootup, i have to open a terminal and run nm-applet to get online, it IS in startup applications
<fidelix> Hey, how do i copy a folder to another and overwrite recursively?
<tobe> Dr_WIllis i could kiss you...........
<Dr_Willis> cristian:  heres my / listing - use a live cd or recovery mode and set the permissions back.. IF you used the 'recursuve' option..id say its time to reinstall..
<Dr_Willis> cristian:  http://pastebin.com/2mpexRrV
<mneptok> p1und3r: remove and re-add the notification area to the GNOME panel
<DASPRiD> tobe, please, take a room :P
<mneptok> yashi-: yeah, i know what nm-applet is
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  it worked when you dident make typops on the filenames?
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  the TAB key is your friend.. hit it often. :)
<p1und3r> mneptok: ok i'll try that brb ill get knocked offline
<cristian> ok, thaks I will that in this moment
<songer> now it hs xp , but i told to  my friend that linux is better but i'll tell him hi need to upgrade ram
<yashi-> mneptok:  sry stopped reading before i reached the end :X
<sailendra> wxdownloader is not working for me
<Dr_Willis> songer:  that thing sould be 2x faster in xp with more ram also..
<tobe> Dr_Willis: i have been working on this feakin program for 3 days straight like 23 hours total... im understanding linux now... this is the first one i actually install
<selig5> songer: try fvwm-crystal, works for me on a 256 RAM computer with ubunu 10.04
<samrobert> songer, since you are only telling him, then simply tell him this also.
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  rember 'case senexitive' and use the tab key...
<tobe> Dr_WIllis: it was a combination of typos and skipping steps and case sensitive and doing the wrong file.. thank you so much...
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  yes.. you have to be exacting and concise :)
<C_Okie> Thanks guys
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/479129/
<songer> hi has no mony but i'll install some diestro
<Dr_Willis> computers are funny that way. :)
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: wives, too
<chrisbuntunerd> ubotty: I thought you moderatyed ubuntu-offtopic.
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: looks like it's working fine, what network manager are you using? NM or Wicd?
<rww> chrisbuntunerd: Ubottu, as her name implies, is a bot.
<p1und3r> mneptok: same thing, notification area is there, nm-applet needed to be manually started
<tobe> Dr_Willis: one last error says i have to be the <super user> how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> tobe:  sudo COMMANDTORUN
<mneptok> p1und3r: right click the notification area. remove it from the panel. then re-add it.
<samrobert> songer, there are other distros out there, google it.
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, how do I know this?
<tobe> Dr_WIllis:  thnx again
<p1und3r> mneptok: that is what i just did, and then restarted my computer to see if nm-applet would start on boot and it didn't
<chrisbuntunerd> realy
<Dr_Willis> !manual | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<songer> i know samrobert but i want some opinions
<songer> if you don't mine
<Dr_Willis> BBL.. wife needs rebooted..
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis: cristian: the /etc/sudors file require specific permissions to work, you'll have to boot the livecd and use chroot with visudo to get it working again
<sailendra> hey can some one listen to me
<tobe> Dr_willis: sorry sorry for noobness
<ilovefairuz> cristian: are you using the live cd now?
<samrobert> songer, that will be off-topic don't you think :)
<selig5> songer: Puppy Linux is an easy to use distro for low rescource computers...
<p1und3r> mneptok: it's not just the notification, nm-applet is not running when i get in to X
<p1und3r> mneptok: yet it is in startup applications
<songer> thaks, samrobert for your interesting in help
<p1und3r> mneptok: and my user has correct permissions because i can run "nm-applet" and get online
<ilovefairuz> !details | sailendra
<ubottu> sailendra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chrisbuntunerd> ubottu is bot
<yashi-> plund3r: are you using always the same router?
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, I have on top right corner NetworkManager  Applet 0.8 . I'm wired connected to the internet, my usb wireless connected to usb port as well.
<p1und3r> yashi-: i am wireless, and use different access points at work and home
<linux> ????????
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: what you click on it, you don't see a list of available wireless networks?
<yashi-> p1und3r: ok then a configuration via wpa_supplicant isnt a solution
<p1und3r> yashi-: i don't understand
<yashi-> p1und3r: what happens if you write nm-applet into the rc.local
<p1und3r> yashi-: nm-applet is an application to manage my network connections, and it refuses to start on boot
<cristian> yes, i am in other machine and i reboot ubuntu with cd live
<ilovefairuz> yashi-: rc.local is not for GUI applications
<p1und3r> yashi-: i haven't tried that yet because there must be a problem if it's not working the ubuntu way
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: delete the entry in startup applications dialog and add a new one
 * mrgenixus is sorry if people wree asking me clarifying questions -- I had a little emergency here -- was AFK
<yashi-> ilovefairuz: you are right..:X
<soreau> yashi-: Use sys>prefs>startup apps for user programs and rc.local for processes that will be run as root
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: ok that was my next step, let me try that
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, yes I can see some now. Does that means it's fully working ? Because before I disconnected the wired internet connection, went to the terminal window, typed iwconfig and wlan0 was like this...
<soreau> yashi-: nm-applet is a user program
<yashi-> soreau:are you sure?
<cesc_xubuntu> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<cesc_xubuntu>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<cesc_xubuntu>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<cesc_xubuntu>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot2> cesc_xubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> yashi-: Yes. See startup applications, it should already be there.
<C_Okie> What's the difference in the stuff you'd burn as an ISO and just burning as a image file?
<sailendra> hello
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: that means it's not connected to any wireless access points/networks, that's normal, it takes time to scan networks
<ilovefairuz> !hi | sailendra
<ubottu> sailendra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, then I tried to put the wireless adapter in mode monitor entering iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor and I got an error
<soreau> C_Okie: You always want to burn image to disk, not as a file. The iso is the raw data image
<sailendra> iam unable to open wxdownloader can u help me
<yashi-> soreau: i deleted it, its useless for me...but i remember that i had to start it via sudo nm-applet otherwise it didnt work
<chrisbuntunerd> bye tizbac
<soreau> yashi-: The only reason it didn't work is because you ran it as root (with sudo)
<chrisbuntunerd> bye tizbac
<C_Okie> IE infra recorder vs iso recorder disk imag to a cd vs iso image to a dvd
<soreau> yashi-: It probably screwed up your permissions and from then on, you could only run it as root
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: you don't need to do this at all for it to scan networks, monitor mode reduces the functionality of the card to ONLY monitor wireless packets, won't connect to any networks
<yashi-> soreau: that might be :)
<ilovefairuz> sailendra: how did you install it?
<soreau> yashi-: You'd have to reset whatever files are owned by root in ~/
<soreau> yashi-: set them back to $USER
<sailendra> iam running ubuntu 10.04, i installed wxwidgets  after that i installed it
<C_Okie> Is using infra recorder vs iso recorder to burn to a cd vs DVD ( iso ) make a difference
<ilovefairuz> sailendra: wxwidgets or wxdownloader? did you use software center?
<sailendra> no
<sailendra> by directly sh installation from termianal
<Four2zero> when i go to places and choose network and select my win7-machine then a pop-up appears then i insert the username and password ....it will not give access...?
<Aemaeth> i just ordered some open source pizza from linux
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: re-adding it to startup applications didn't work either ;/
<sailendra> wxwidgets is a framework like thing for that download manager
<tupi> Hi guys, last night i'd a suddenly power shutdown and i cant pass by ubuntu splash screen, so i disabled the splash at the boot parameters and got it: "init: eucalyptus-network (lo) main process (704) killed by TERM signal", and thats the last message the terminal gives me, then i cant boot the front end. Any idea?
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: is it enabled? (tick the checkbox to the left)
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: yeah i'm not that new
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: im usually pretty good, but this is really strange
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: what happens you when type this in a terminal? nm-applet --sm-disable
<soreau> tupi: Try booting into recovery mode, drop to a root shell and run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: ** (nm-applet:1592): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<tupi> soreau by dropping to a root shell u mean "ctrl + alt F1" and log in as root?
<p1und3r> tupi: sudo su
<p1und3r> tupi: usually on ubuntu u cant log in as root unless u enabled that
<tupi> p1und3r ¬¬ im booting the system man.
<soreau> tupi: No, in this case I mean select Recovery Mode from your boot menu, then it should boot to a screen that lets you select a root shell
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, I'm going to unplug my wired connection... coming back in a few minutes. Thanks..
<tupi> soreau ok. But i already tried to boot with recovery mode and didnt got that option of log in as some user.
<tupi> soreau actually, the recovery mode returned the same "init: eucalyptus-network (lo) main process (704) killed by TERM signal" error
<soreau> tupi: I somehow doubt that's the actual problem even though it's the last message
<xtra_> can anybody helpme with a little sound problem on a laptop asus with hda intel card...
<tupi> soreau me too
<MrBuyLuck> u need some luck? go to http://www.buyingluck.com
<soreau> tupi: Does the system lock up at that point or what happens?
<headkase314> !ask xtra_
<soreau> MrBuyLuck: Do not spam here
<headkase314> !ask | xtra_
<ubottu> xtra_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: any fresh ideas? :( this little thing is gunna kill it for me
<tupi> soreau yes, the system lock's up at that point. After that i got nothing more, just a black screen.
<headkase314> !hi | xtra_
<ubottu> xtra_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xtra_> i plug my earphones and it worked perfect but the voice on the laptop still works
<soreau> tupi: Ugh, that sucks. Do you know how to boot a live cd and chroot into the filesystem?
<StewLin> hello, i just installed ubuntu using wubi, and when i boot to ubuntu it gives me a no  root file  system message, can anyone help me ?
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: is there anything about nm-applet in /tmp, ubuntu's fsck said it found drive errors in tmp, then this problem happened after
<headkase314> !details | xtra_
<ubottu> xtra_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: i wouldn't think so but i can't think of anything else
<i2c> can someone help me? when I boot ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, all I get is a black screen until I get to my desktop, why don't I get the purple ubuntu logo?
<tupi> soreau i know how to boot a live cd, but the part of "chroot" to a filesystem i have no clue.
<MrBuyLuck> is it all not working? i know what u have to do!! go to http://www.buyingluck.com
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: lsof | grep nm-applet
<Four2zero> when i go to places and choose network and select my win7-machine then a pop-up appears then i insert the username and password ....it will not give access...?
<ZykoticK9> MrBuyLuck, please stop.  OPs?
<soreau> tupi: Ok, it tells you how to do it in the grub guide which I will reference, but just use the chroot part and where it says run grub commands, you can run any other commands as if you were booted into that partition
<soreau> ! grub2 | tupi
<ubottu> tupi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: lots of output that i know nothing of, what am i looking at here
<mattwj2002> I need help badly!
<MrBuyLuck> sorry, just though u needed some help :P
<MrBuyLuck> *thought
<tupi> soreau right. I'll try. Thanks!
<mattwj2002> how do I permanently need to change my $PATH!
<mattwj2002> I am on the wrong path haha
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: pastebin
<xtra_> i'm running kubuntu 10.04 and I've got the same problem with ubuntu 10.04 with this laptop when i try to listen everything with earphones it hears from 2 places the laptop phones and the earphones i want to silent the phones when i plug my earphones ...
<Four2zero> when i go to places and choose network and select my win7-machine then a pop-up appears then i insert the username and password ....it will not give access...?
<xtra_> sorry for my english i'm from spain ...
<Guest72862> Hi
<mac9416> mattwj2002, probably add a PATH= line in ~/.bashrc
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/fKD4cuY2
<mac9416> !hi Guest72862
<mattwj2002> I couldn't find anything :(
<Guest72862> Can you use Internet on live cd
<mac9416> !hi | Guest72862
<ubottu> Guest72862: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> tupi: no problem. First thing I would try to do is run apt-get update/upgrade but not too sure about what might have happened exactly. The other thing you can do in the live session is run fsck on the file system (maybe do that first)
<mac9416> Guest72862, yes, absolutely.
<Guest72862> Ye
<xtra_> i've googled for long time and i had no answer to it
<Guest72862> Im having a problem
<Guest72862> My driver is good, connected in the net but I cannot browse websites
<opij> if you have an encrypted /home/, do you only need your sudo password to transfer that same /home/ to a new flavor or do you need some other password?
<mattwj2002> !trouts the room
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<opij> !trout the room
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<winterweaver> can someone please help me remove some rogue packages from my system without damage? See my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9727829#post9727829 ... please note I have already tried both ppa-purge and ubuntu-tweaks gui to purge it. But these packages just wont go away, and i need the default ubuntu ones back
<mattwj2002> :P
<mac9416> Guest72862, how do you know you are connected? What error do you get when you try to browse?
<headkase314> xtra_, This link should apply -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9680614&postcount=7 HOWEVER DO NOT DO IT as it is written.  Wait until someone else replies with the proper word for your computer that appears after the "model="
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, I'm already connected wirelessly.
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: so all worked then? that's good
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: shud i try to fix broken installation with cd or something?
<opij> if you have an encrypted /home/, do you only need your sudo password to transfer that same /home/ to a new flavor or do you need some other password?
<p1und3r> opij: i think u need to unlock the partition with the encryption passphrase, but im not sure 100%
<opij> p1und3r, i don't know what it is. how do i obtain it in the event that i do need it?
<headkase314> xtra_, repeat (bookmark this link?) | This link should apply -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9680614&postcount=7 HOWEVER DO NOT DO IT as it is written.  Wait until someone else replies with the proper word for your computer that appears after the "model="
<p1und3r> opij:u dont thats the whole point of it
<p1und3r> opij: do some more research because im not 100%, but i dont think u can "obtain" the passphrase easily
<opij> p1und3r, what? :/
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Oer> good manual to recover etc
<chutte> Hi
<chutte> Can you connect to the Internet with the live cd
<opij> Oer, thanks but I have an encrypted /home/
<opij> chubby, yes
<opij> chutte, yes
<samrobert_> chutte, got any doubt ?
<chutte> Yes
<chutte> My wireless connection is good
<chutte> But I cannot browse the net
<p1und3r> chutte: wuts the browser say
<p1und3r> chutte: are you able to resolve hostnames?
<chutte> No
<Niglop> what is the piece of malicious code called again? looks something like this: ~(;{:};)` etc etc, just random ascii chaaracters?
<jrenner> Hey everyone I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 Server on a box that has a RAID1 configuration for my HDD and I receive an error every time I try to format a partition. I tried using a 9.10 Desktop CD to format first and then use it but the install required a format. (That technique had worked for installing 10.04 Desktop). So I'm at a loss as to what to do. any help?
<p1und3r> chutte: then check your DNS settings, on both you router and machine
<chutte> The browser said address not found
<mac9416> chutte, what is your test site?
<p1und3r> chutte: does this work: http://173.194.33.104/
<headkase314> xtra_, are you still there?  I think I can walk you through those instructions creating backup files - as it's just text files to be edited and a restart - so they can be copied back.
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: did u ever check that pastebin?
<chutte_> Google.com
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: yes, anyhow, try, sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome
<chutte_> Hi again
<djzn> hey
<chutte_> I still get a unable to connect
<p1und3r> chutte: so u saw the website
<chutte_> No
<djzn> is it possible for a corrupted ext3 filesystem to fake a bad block in samsung's ESTools diagnostics utility???
<jrenner> any help guys?
<chutte_> How do I check DNS settings on ubuntu
<clusty_> hey
<clusty_> i am curious why won't gnome mount samba out of the box
<clusty_> it does not ask for user/pass, but just complains it cannot mount the share
<glauco> olá
<clusty_> ahoy
<jrenner> can I please get some help?
<glauco> alguem do brasil
<clusty_> jrenner, what's the matter. shoot
<jrenner> I'm trying to install member:Ubuntu 10.04 Server on a box that has a RAID1 configuration for my HDD and I receive an error every time I try to format a partition. I tried using a 9.10 Desktop CD to format first and then use it but the install required a format. (That technique had worked for installing 10.04 Desktop). So I'm at a loss as to what to do. any help?
<jrenner> oops that member:ubuntu was a copy past error
<headkase314> jrenner, which you don't have the cloak of.
<chutte> Ok
<chutte> How can I edit network settings
<clusty_> jrenner, fake raid or real raid ?
<jrenner> hardware raid. the real kind
<clusty_> jrenner, so module gets loaded?
<clusty_> as in you can see the disk ?
<jrenner> yup
<ryoohki> how do i tell upstart which services to start and to remove unwanted services from starting now?
<chutte> How cam o edit network settings that will fix the disability of browsing
<evon> for some reason my grub 2 is really laggy. it's takes a long time to switch between boot options. anyone know how to fix this?
<hiexpo> sup all
<clusty_> jrenner, i got no clue. i just installed on my raid partition. it worked without a single glitch
<jrenner> huh really?
<clusty_> jrenner, what sort of error are you getting?
<headkase314> xtra_, are you still there?  I think I can walk you through those instructions creating backup files - as it's just text files to be edited and a restart - so they can be copied back.
<clusty_> jrenner, i got myself an intel raid card
<opij> if you have an encrypted /home/, do you only need your sudo password to transfer that same /home/ to a new install and flavor or do you need some other password? Also, how would you go about transferring /home/ to a new install?
<chutte> Is there no way?
<clusty_> chutte, your question is very broad. describe your problem
<jrenner> clusty_: "Failed to create a file system -- The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID jmicron_RAID0 (mirror) failed"
<rodd> Hi I have a vaio notebook and have just installed ubuntu 10.04, however when loading linux i get no screen, any ideas?
<chutte> Ok
<clusty_> jrenner, gparted ?
<jrenner> ummm gparted isn't in the ubuntu server disk
<chutte> I get Internet but I cannot browse any wesbites
<jrenner> at least to my knowledge
<clusty_> jrenner, so can you boot the regular desktop GUI CD ?
<clusty_> maybe try to partition it like that
<clusty_> and then just install it
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: well when i dropped to tty1 and stopped x, did the reinstall network-manager gnome, it threw back HDD I/O errors
<clusty_> chutte, got DNS ? got IP ?
<evon> for some reason my grub 2 is really laggy. it's takes a long time to switch between boot options. anyone know how to fix this?
<jrenner> I tried that but then the install said that it has to remove system files in order to install
<chutte> How do I obtain I and DNS
<dxtr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <- What is Lucid-updates there?
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: what's your hard disk brand?
<chutte> *ip
<clusty_> jrenner, so basically it forces you to format ?
<Flannel> dxtr: you mean "what does it mean by lucid-updates"? or "where can I find lucid-updates on that page?"
<dxtr> Flannel: What does it mean :) Sorry
<clusty_> you cannot just delete partitions create new ones using the desktop CD, and then reboot with server and just install
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: i dunno the brand of the hdd but it's an acer laptop
<jrenner> clusty_: yup. I think I could get around it if I used advanced install but I have no idea how to get it to detect my cd drive using advanced
<rodd> anyone running ubuntu on a vaio notebook?
<clusty_> jrenner, advanced as in alternate ?
<chutte> How do I obtain DNS and ip for network connections
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: tryig to find details on it, it's an acer aspire 6920G
<Flannel> dxtr: No problem :)  basically, "lucid-updates" is updated packages in lucid, so newer versions (5.4.2 instead of 5.4.1 perhaps) of things in the repositories.  There's also lucid-security, which is updates, but security specific ones
<jrenner> umm nope on the server cd you can select advanced mode
<dxtr> Flannel: Oh, cool. So if I want more recent versions I'll go with lucid-updates?
<opij> if you have an encrypted /home/, do you only need your sudo password to transfer that same /home/ to a new install and flavor or do you need some other password? Also, how would you go about transferring /home/ to a new install?
<dxtr> Flannel: Oh, nevermind
<jrenner> clusty_: here i'll format the disk and then load up the installer and we'll see if you have any idea what to do
<Flannel> dxtr: well, you go with lucid *and* lucid-updates (and lucid-security).  This is almost certainly already enabled for you, so just use your package manager and it'll happen automatically
<dxtr> I see I'm using it :P well then, some package maintainer is lazy!
<DasEi> opij: the copying of /home is same, and of course you also need the key for the crypted part
<opij> DasEi, how do you obtain your key?
<hiexpo> opij,  backup home and do a fresh install
<DasEi> opij: when you set the crypt up, you have to set it
<opij> DasEi, i didn't set it
<opij> DasEi, i just did the auto setup
<hiexpo> sup DasEi
<opij> DasEi, how do i obtain it
<C_Okie> hi
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, yes thanks for your help.
<Dr_Willis> opij:  if you dident set up the encrypted home.. then its not encrypted..
<opij> Dr_Willis, i DID encrypt my home
<opij> how do you obtain your original encrypted home folder passphrase if you already are logged in?
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: you're welcome
<DasEi> opij: I think you speak about EncFS, done at setup, that's handled by a kernelmodule and will be found again in a fresh installation
<headkase314> Is there any draw-back of upgrading the ALSA sound-system to the latest source-based version (http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page <- Version 1.0.23) from Ubuntu 10.04's shipped Version of 1.0.21 using this guide -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ <- the guide is verified to work.  I have ALSA chosen as a non-default setting in "gstreame
<headkase314> r-properties" under the Audio Default Output choice.  ALSA Works fine so PulseAudio is not in use on my system with this setting?  Any drawbacks or should I do it?  I'm thinking I will regardless but would like to know if there is something I'm overlooking.  Waalll of text.  Sorry.
<FloodBot2> headkase314: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FireFreek> I'm trying to install torrentflux-b4rt on ubuntu server 8.10, and i'm trying to log into phpmyadmin but it wont take my password(it's the ONLY password i used during installation)
<Licuadora> where is the ubuntu off topic?
<ilovefairuz> p1und3r: you'll need to download a disk check cd/iso from the hard disk manufacturer and run it
<opij> DasEi, i need to copy my old home folder to a new installation. i want to change to a new flavor
 * Milos_SD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Spavam ... ) | Since: ( Monday, August 16, 2010. 22:13:47 ) Xlack v2.1
<DasEi> opij: yes, just do in a seperate partition, get the blkid of it and set fstab to it, pastebin of you current fstab ?
<p1und3r> ilovefairuz: ok thanks man i appreciate all your help
<Licuadora> HAve you seen the video on youtube "Why linux desktop (still) suks"
<opij> DasEi, im sorry but i dont know what you're talking about at all
<hiexpo> opij,  i told you how back up home and do a fresh install safest way   > you have a usb stick ?
<DasEi> opij: can also do so at setup of fresh install
<thune3> headkase314: is there any benefit to doing so? "if it ain't broke..."
<C_Okie> I have a 150 gb drive which I want to have four partitions, one for windows xp with sp2 ( recomended 1.5 gb but im going + for services) and Ubuntu  (not sure recomended size) and then a bigger data partition for win and a partition ofor ubuntu what should the size for the os of Win and Ubuntu be? 10-15 win / ? Ubuntu
<DasEi> opij: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<opij> hiexpo, how is that?
<DasEi> opij: pastebinit /etc/fstab                   <<give url here
<Licuadora> C_Okie still uses Windows
<corax> here is a question ... does n e body know of a television program in which ubuntu has been mentioned ...or any documentary about ubuntu ...that would be available on the internet i.e. YouTube ?
<opij> DasEi, why do you want me to pastebin something?
<Licuadora> Anywho.. wheres ubuntu off topic?
<Flannel> Licuadora: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hiexpo> opij,  copy all files from home to a usb stick easy
<opij> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> opij: to get an idea of your current setup
<Licuadora> Flannel: thx
<C_Okie> ....
<opij> DasEi, will what hiexpo said work?
<C_Okie> looking it up :)
<DasEi> opij: yes
<petriborg> Hi I was trying to add the XBMC PPA from https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc via the instructions found here http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step which worked flawlessly on my 10.04 box on my 9.10 box the repo gets added but when I do an "apt-get update" it is never in the list and not listed in the repo sets in Synaptic under "Origin" - any suggestions would be welcom
<delaware> running 10.04.  odd symptoms sometimes on bootup.  for example, i have shut down button on upper left bar and it won't show red it'll be grey and unresponsive.  also have cpu frequency applet on top bar and that also will not be responsive to changing settings.  then when i go to shut down the laptop the only way it will shut down is by holding power button for 5 seconds to force hard off.  if i don't it just jumps to the change user
<delaware> screen and won't let me shutdown.  anyone have any ideas as why ubuntu is doing this?
<DasEi> opij: can also save from the opened home to an external and just copy back
<DasEi> opij: use rsync -r -P instead of copy
<wedwo> C_Okie, they will both run comfortably in 6G
<skumara> i forse install this for testing. sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb. how to uninstall this package/
<wildman> I'm having a lot of these lately: geeqie-standard[3474]: segfault at 4 ip b69bbad8 sp bf9092c0 error 4 in libfreetype.so.6.3.22[b6973000+71000], mediatomb[2704]: segfault at 4a4235a2 ip b68a800e sp b1a7b430 error 4 in libavcodec.so.52.20.1[b676c000+52f000], any ideas?
<headkase314> thune3, my system is non-critical I have a USB Hard Drive with a power-button for the many times I reinstall my system.  I can go from format to fully refreshed with the notes I've kept.  So, with that: I'm an update junky.  I treat this system like you shouldn't and have gotton very efficient in reinstallation so it gives me the option of making mistakes.  Learning not to make them with helping others is my next
<headkase314>  step!  Any drawbacks anyone?
<FireFreek> I'm trying to install torrentflux-b4rt on ubuntu server 8.10, and i'm trying to log into phpmyadmin but it wont take my password(it's the ONLY password i used during installation). Can someone help me install torrentflux-b4rt
<C_Okie> Oh
<opij> DasEi, cool. what does rsync -r -P do and in what setting would I preform it?
<DasEi> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 332 kB, installed size 684 kB
<glassresistor> im trying to get the temperature off my radeon card
<DasEi> opij: it's an advanced algorithm, faster, more reliable, -r for subfolders , -P for progress
<DasEi> can also pause n resume, see man rsync
<FireFreek> How do you see what processes are currently open
<glassresistor> but without anyluck aticonfig --od-gettemperatrue says no layout found in xorg
<DasEi> glassresistor: lm-sensors is your friend then
<glassresistor> DasEi: been trying that
<hiexpo> system monitor
<glassresistor> i just installed k10temp manually for my cpu but my gpu still doesn't show up
<FireFreek> hiexpo: in terminal
<C_Okie> Is OS made so it works well with partiioning unlike windows where systems files ( DLL hell - my fucking opengl drivers , DX SDL apps etc) and docs and settings arer stored
<DasEi> glassresistor: install, detect, used an utility to show it ?
<C_Okie> It has a /home dir
<IdleOne> !language | C_Okie
<ubottu> C_Okie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<glassresistor> DasEi: ran sensors-detect didn't help
<DasEi> glassresistor: ic
<petriborg> anyone having problems with the PPA repos? one of mine doesn't seem to be loading anymore
<hiexpo> FireFreek,  ya u can
<FireFreek> How?
<C_Okie> sorry
<C_Okie> Well, are Linux people do dll heck
<bryan__> hello
<headkase314> I really hope my next visit does not revolve around: "my alsa doesn't work"
<C_Okie> sorry
<C_Okie> are they DUMB enough to
<hiexpo> FireFreek, u have a pnel?
<C_Okie> \Debug works good !
<bryan__> which is the best CAD software in Ubuntu?
<DasEi> petriborg: not ppa, but others
<glassresistor> aticonfig --list-adapters
<glassresistor> * 0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<glassresistor> * - Default adapter
<hiexpo> bryan__, best
<linxeh> C_Okie: ?
<bryan__> or better?
<C_Okie> you dont know dll heck
<linxeh> C_Okie: I dont use windows
<hiexpo> that oops
<petriborg> DasEi - your deb repos are broken?
<C_Okie> of course, you musnt have system
<linxeh> C_Okie: but no, linux doesnt suffer from it. and neither does a properly managed windows system
<DasEi> petriborg: I'm just re-checking
<linxeh> C_Okie: now stop trolling and run along
<delaware> running 10.04.  odd symptoms sometimes on bootup.  for example, i have shut down button on upper left bar and it won't show red it'll be grey and unresponsive.  also have cpu frequency applet on top bar and that also will not be responsive to changing settings.  then when i go to shut down the laptop the only way it will shut down is by holding power button for 5 seconds to force hard off.  if i don't it just jumps to the change user
<delaware> [20:18] <delaware> screen and won't let me shutdown.  anyone have any ideas as why ubuntu is doing this?
<glassresistor> brb restart
<hiexpo> debs broken
<jrenner> @clusty_: thanks for the help man, the advanced install worked albeit it was a lot harder
<bryan__> FreeCAD is good choice in ubuntu , isn't it?
<hiexpo>  i don't think so
<Dr_Willis> bryan__:  or qcad
<hiexpo> cad for what ?
<Dr_Willis> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<C_Okie> Well, can I ask, does't the os need to store a lot of stuff where the OS files are and it will grow
<linxeh> C_Okie: if you keep installing stuff, sure, you will use more space
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  my big systems i see that / rarely gets above 10gb..
<bryan__> thx, i try it
<linxeh> C_Okie: linux doesnt store dlls in applications directories like windows though. it has a sensible naming scheme for shared libraries
<petriborg> DasEi - my other repos, medi, google, and ubuntu main are all working properly, i only use one PPA, XBMC, and it completely hosed up right now
<hiexpo> debs are fine
<nimbiotics> guys, using ubuntu 10.04, I'm having troubles trying to share a NTFS partition. Nothing has worked so far and it seems like samba is not properly installed, even though I just reinstalled. Hpw can I check if samba service is properly installed?
<hiexpo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  in the users home dir. right click on the 'Public' directroy and share that..  see if that works
<C_Okie> And the whole directoey of "my stuff - mydocs", doesn't this go along with where the OS stores important files ?
<C_Okie> This is my last question sorry
<linxeh> C_Okie: eh ?
<collabra> nimbiotics: system-config-samba has worked well for me in setting up linux samba servers,... if you have a GUI
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  Huh? In linux the users stuff are all in their /home/USERNAME   the actual  Name of the dirs dont matter much
<linxeh> C_Okie: user files have nothing to do with OS files
<DasEi> petriborg: yes, the german security repo seems down, another works fine now
<C_Okie> But windows expects stuff to be in C:\My Docs\ME\.... which would be on the partition with the OS, If i didn't want to have the os partition grow, I cna move where it recognizes this directory?
<linxeh> C_Okie: you can have anything on any partition in linux
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  its not c:\my docs.. theres a 'users' layout now in windows..    You can easially in linux put /home/ on its own partition, or even on a NFS share..
<linxeh> C_Okie: you can simply mount or create symbolic links to point at different directories if you want to move things onto a different partition
<petriborg> DasEi - hm, i see, but i don't think the PPA is "down" per say, but the output from apt-get doesn't make sense its like its *ignoring* my xbmc ppa
<Dr_Willis> C_Okie:  time to read up on 'mounting filesystems' :) theres lots of neat tricks you can do.
<C_Okie> yup
<C_Okie> thanks
<MasonB> Ok, i created a partition and tried installing ubuntu and i keep getting a root file system error
<MasonB> Can anyone help
<DasEi> petriborg: whole line from sources.list ?
<petriborg> DasEi - i never see Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US etc like I expect
<petriborg> just a sec
<petriborg> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<gbally> Quick question, how do i look into a flash drive via the shell?
<THE_chr0nik> Hey whats u[p
<petriborg> DasEi -- deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu karmic ma
<MasonB> should i just make the partition the active drive and reboot and install from disk?
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  should be mounted somwe where in /media/
<linxeh> C_Okie: you can mount filesystems this way in Windows too btw (in recent versions anyway)
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  so cd /media/whever
<gbally> well, it appears blank
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  it may be blank then?
<gbally> no, files are there. I can see them in GUI
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  check output of mount command.. see that it is mounted.
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  you in the wrong /media/whatever location then.
<gbally> there are only two locations, both are empty
<maze1> hi
<gbally> what should my mount command consist of mount the USB correctly?
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  check out put of the mount command..
<DasEi> petriborg: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /media/MAKEADIRECTROYFIRSZT
<gbally> ah
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  if the file manager can see it.. its mounted somwwhere.
<DasEi> petriborg: sudo apt-get update
<gbally> where is it mounted then??
<DasEi> petriborg: complains about missing key ?
<bryan__> hello
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  use teh 'mount' command.... as ive said... it shows ALL mounted filesystems
<bryan__> i tried Qcad
<Dr_Willis> gbally:  just type mount  .... and look at the output
<DasEi> petriborg: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys >>Number-from-apt-here<<
<petriborg> DasEi - no it doens't complain at all but there is no xbmc in the apt-get update list
<michael_> ok i finally got this far
<mrgenixus> fwiw -- fixed video issues by reinstalling driver -- apparently grub-mkconfig is not being run by kernel package scripts
<bryan__> but it can't open *.dwg files.
<michael_> i am new to ubuntu and need help
<Dr_Willis> !manual | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<petriborg> DasEi - yeah seems like the instructions from http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step -- which as of like a few weeks ago worked for me everywhere, but tonight something happened and its all busted now
<michael_> hmmm i am not sure what is wrong but when i installed it
<michael_>  my main log in is custom and not admin
<psycho789> hey guys how do i save my pitivi project as an avi
<maze1> gbally, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  that made no sence 'custome not admin' ?
<michael_> and i can not access my root directory
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  you mean / or /root ?
<michael_> it says that i am not the owner of it
<michael_> yes
<Dr_Willis> yes to what?
<michael_> ooo root
<petriborg> DasEi - maybe i can clear stuff out and re-add it somehow?
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  you may be confused as to how ubuntu handles 'root' access.
<Dr_Willis> !root | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<michael_> that is possible
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  what is possible? be a bit more verbose and concise... we are having to guess as to what you are meaning.
<DasEi> petriborg: strange thing, I just ran it myself, it also fetched the key, but no entry in my sources.list
<opij> how do you remove a directory, all it's sub directories and folders?
<Dr_Willis> opij:  rm -rf dirtodelste
<petriborg> DasEi - ok so it isn't just me
<michael_> no worries
<petriborg> DasEi - something must be fucked up on the server
<michael_> in my file system
<michael_> i do a properties on it
<hiexpo> !language > petriborg
<ubottu> petriborg, please see my private message
<michael_> just the one that says root in  it
<delaware> michael: gksu is the gui version of sudo
<psycho789> hey im trying to save my pitivi file in avi format but render project is greyed out. anyone know why? cant find an answer
<hiexpo> gksu is dangerous to new users
<delaware> yes it is
<Dr_Willis> new users using sudo when they dont know what they are doing.. are dangerous to ubuntu :)
<maze1> :)
<michael_> hmm
<linxeh> sadly they are dangerous on windows too, but nobody tells them :(
<michael_> make senes
<michael_> and right now i think i am very dangrous :)
<michael_> I do know that my hard drive has serious issues
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  so far ive not really seen you state an actual issue.
<hiexpo> sudo won't let u do to much harm though
<Dr_Willis> gksudo is just a wrapper to sudo..  that sets a few env variables..    its no more or less dangerous tjhen sudo/gksudo
<boss1210> sup room
<DasEi> petriborg: something is wrong there, you seem right, keyserver is ub, but not the subdirs of the ppa server http://pastebin.com/iqN9SxKp
<michael_> hey boss
<psycho789> hey im trying to save my pitivi file in avi format but render project is greyed out. anyone know why? cant find an answer
<michael_> I am very new to ubuntu and have disk issues could somone please private me if you have time
<Dr_Willis> psycho789:  save it to some other format. then convet it.. avi is a container.. not a codec..
<DasEi> michaeljust stay here, fsck problems ?
<michael_> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  best to keep it in the channel. and state what the issue is.  so far its just sounds like you dont understand how linux works.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - true
<michael_> when i do a file brows
<michael_> and i check out the properties of my root directory
<psycho789> Dr_Willis:  cant save it to any video format. i can only save it to project format
<DasEi> michael_: then ?
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  you mean / or /root ? dident i ask that earlier?
<qwer> hey
<qwer> userdel: user ross is currently logged in
<edju> How to get drive icons to show on the desktop in Kubuntu Lucid?
<qwer> how do i solve this problem?
<hiexpo> !linux  > michael_
<ubottu> michael_, please see my private message
<petriborg> DasEi - ok well good to know, i've said something in the xbmc channel but no one is alive there out of some near 200 ppl, so i guess just must wait until someone realizes it and fixes it :(
<qwer> i tried killing all processes that were owned by ross
<RambJoe> how do i know what drive my mbr is on, with grub 2
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  theres no need to be messing with /root/   and / is the system directory.  Not really much need to be messing with that either unless you know what you are doing.
<RambJoe> i wanna install burg :D
<linxeh> qwer: failing everything else, reboot and dont log in as ross
<michael_> i see this under permission "you are not the owner"
<DasEi> michael_: right, root is
<michael_> is that something wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  yes.. you are NOT the owner..  its iowned by root. not your user..
<nimbiotics> When I go to System Monitor->Processes I don't see nothing that reminds me of samba or samba: Does it mean the samba service is not running? TIA!
<linxeh> michael_: no
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: Shouldnt I be able to see my own shares when I go to Places->Network->Windows Network?
<michael_> oh ok
<clusty> michael_: your shit is in /home/<your username>
<Dr_Willis> michael_: ----> .  so far its just sounds like you dont understand how linux works.
<DasEi> michael_: no, that's a proteection liar of linux
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  should be able to.
<clusty> unless you are config-ing, you don't care about anything else
<Dr_Willis> !manual | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<michael_> ok so i did not break anything
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  you may want to read that ubuntu manual..
<DasEi> michael_: it's done so, that regualar user(s) can't damage the system
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<michael_> sweet
<hiexpo> google what is linux and why
<michael_> next i believe this is a serious isue and olnly bying a new hd will fix
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: Any ideas of what might be wrong with my system/installation?
<DasEi> michael_: have you got fsck issues ?
<linxeh> michael_: what is a serious issue ?
<clusty> any clues why i can't mount a SMB FS from gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  not really. hard to tell.
<clusty> i can see shares, but dbl clicking them throws an error window
<DasEi> clusty: out of the dust / is inverted to  \  for smb
<bryan__> where is the lx-viewer deb package?
<clusty> ..informative error window actually
<clusty> DasEi: i can browse them
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  try hiting ctrl-L and entering smb://SERVERNAME/sharename
<clusty> so i am not typing
<DasEi> !info lx-viewer | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: Package lx-viewer does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  or try by the ip# instead of SERVERNAME
<qwer> linxeh: yeah, thinking about it
<michael_> i have tons of bad sectors
<clusty> Dr_Willis: ok. trying now
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  time to buy a new HD then.
<michael_> reallocated sector count is so very high
<Dr_Willis> michael_:  keep the old one in a USB enclosuser for junk storage.
<delaware> michael: umm yeah time to brick that hdd
<bryan__> how can i open .dwg files?
<michael_> 65543 sectors
<delaware> throw it out!
<michael_> ;-)
<DasEi> michael_: don't sell on ebay!
<michael_> yeh i figured when i saw number it was bad
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, are you still there?
<arrabio> any spanish here?
<michael_> i am amazed i can run anything on this  computer
<DasEi> !es | arrabio
<ubottu> arrabio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilovefairuz> cesc_xubuntu: yeap, checking, wait
<corey__> I having some problems getting my gamepad to work, does anyone know much about this?
<delaware> if i saw 1 bad sector on a hdd it's trash to me.
<cesc_xubuntu> ilovefairuz, ok no problem
<michael_> ok that was all for now thank you all very much
<DasEi> delaware: most new hd's come so ..
<Guest38484> I understand different distro's have specific startup functionality for programs and processes. Could someone tell me what it's called in ubuntu?
<delaware> DasEi:  really?  my 160GB and 320GB external are free from bad sectors.
<hiexpo> Guest38484,  grub2
<Dr_Willis> Guest38484:  you mean to startup apps on login?
<hiexpo> after 8.10
<DasEi> delaware: when they get produced, there are sparesectors, you'll never get a glance of, because few are bad from the factory, is what I wanted to point to
<clusty> Dr_Willis: ctrl-l trick worked. negative points for ubuntu not recognizing it's own server shares
<Guest38484> Dr_Willis, yes
<clusty> even mac-os did a better job at figuring things on the fly
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  its more of a name->ip wins issue i belive
<clusty> Dr_Willis: not really
<delaware> DesEi: ah okay
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  i have had identical issues with windows machines.. ip works.. name dosent..
<clusty> i have the [homes] way of sharing enabled
<DasEi> delaware: modern hd's have an inbuilt mechanism to sort them out, the count you see is just when it's reached to the "userspace
<clusty> so i gotta write smb://server/<user>
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  for HOMES i always have to enter the users name   thats a security type feature i belive
<hiexpo> Guest38484,  oops sorry misunderstood
<clusty> while the dumb net browser is trying to connect to smb://server/homes
<Dr_Willis> homes by default is not 'browseble' i recall. so it dosent show all users.
<clusty> which is a bogus share
<psycho789> whats a good video editing software for linux
<clusty> Dr_Willis: mac is asking for password
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  read up in the samba-docs package. it explains it i recall.. i looked it up a few years back
<clusty> and figuring out the real share
<DasEi> psycho789: handbrake
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' and create a samba password
<hiexpo> psych787,  i like deeveedee
<delaware> psycho789: kdenlive
<nimbiotics> Guys, using ubuntu 10.04, it seems like the samba service is not starting. What can I do? TIA!
<corey__> I'm trying to get my gamepad to work, what exactly is /dev/input/js0 do?
<Ober7> psycho789: pitvi is bundled w/ ubuntu
<clusty> Dr_Willis: did that and it worked automagically on os x. now i figured out to get it working also GUI in ubuntu
<Ober7> handbrake is an encoder afaik
<clusty> CLI mounting is getting boring
<Guest38484> hiexpo, do you know what it's called?
<delaware> Ober7: correct
<DasEi>  nimbiotics:/etc/init.d/ samba start            outputs ?
<Ober7> thx delaware
<clusty> nimbiotics: did you install samba ?
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  i recall entering the hostname/ip in my /etc/hosts file.. of course i tend to access a share once.. then bookmark it.
<cystic850> i saw a dock for ubuntu in a youtube video.. it had a little penguin walking across it. what is that called so i can download it?
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  you could mouint them from fstab if you want them to always mount
<corey__> what is /dev/input/js0 for?
<timmy> what would be the best type of partition type to use if I want to make a partition that would share files between windows 7 and ubuntu on the same computer?
<clusty> timmy: ntfs
<delaware> ntfs???
<timmy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  thats the joystick device.
<nimbiotics> DasEi: bash: /etc/init.d/: is a directory
<xangua> cystic850: docky, docky 2, cairo dock, avant, so many docks
<lelle> the cli thing before x starts lists some wireless errors, where can i find the log?
<clusty> nimbiotics: sudo /etc/init.d samba restart
<nimbiotics> clusty: it is installed, but thats abaout all I know about it, it doesnt seem to be running
<DasEi>  nimbiotics:  sudo           /etc/init.d/samba start            outputs ?
<clusty> or services samba restart
<hiexpo> Guest38484,  what > what is called
<psycho789> ober7, thanks but pitiviti doesnt work correctly
<delaware> who's good with wine under ubuntu since no one is alive on the wine channel?
<psycho789> dasei, delaware: thanks ill try those
<clusty> nimbiotics: do a "ps auxw| grep smb"
<Guest38484> hiexpo, I believe it's something like a startup manager for ubuntu
<nimbiotics> clusty: bash: /etc/init.d: is a directory
<clusty> nimbiotics: and see if you get a PID for smb/nbm
<Guest38484> hiexpo,  that's what I was asking before
<clusty> nimbiotics: man. copy paste what i wrote
<corey__> Dr_Willis, I'm using dolphin (a gamecube emulator) and trying to get the gamepad (a gc controller plugged into an adapter) to work. Do I need to point dolphin to use /dev/input/js0?
<clusty> nimbiotics: sudo /etc/init.d samba restart
<Guest38484> But for programs and processes
<corey__> Dr_Willis, or is it more complicated than that?
<Chotaz`> Anyone there knows anything about VBA, I know this isn't a VBA channel, but I need urgent help on the subject and everyone at the proper channel is idling, if you don't mind helping me,please pvt.
<nimbiotics> clusty: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<DasEi> clusty : would be sudo service samba restart , if recognized by upstart
<Am4no> cystic850:sounds like Cario Dock
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  thats about all i did when i tested out dolphin and used their config interface to configure the device.
<DasEi> nimbiotics: samba installed at all ?
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  dolphin dident work all that good.
<hiexpo> Guest38484,  it is startup applications    go to pref > startup applications sorry
<thune3> Guest38484: i'm not sure what you are looking for. system start is done with upstart (/etc/init/*) and sysv init (/etc/init.d) scripts. gnome-session-properties controls login session scripts System->Prefs->Startup Applications
<DasEi> nimbiotics:sudo apt-get install samba
<Chotaz`> Anyone there knows anything about VBA, I know this isn't a VBA channel, but I need urgent help on the subject and everyone at the proper channel is idling, if you don't mind helping me,please pvt. VBA as in Visual Basic for Excel Macros.
<nimbiotics> it is, i reiinstalled a while, just in case. Should I uninstall and install again?
<clusty> good. this channel is good if you are feeling suicidal and undecided if you should end your days
<clusty> it's gonna push off the cliff
<nimbiotics> DasEi: It is, i reiinstalled a while, just in case. Should I uninstall and install again?
<clusty> or encourage you to pick the guns and start sooting random people
<corey__> Dr_Willis, its working well for me, I just want to use my gc controller. I try to tell dolphin to use js0, but nothing happens. Do you think I need some sort of driver for my adapter?
<Guest38484> thune3, thank you that's what I was looking for
<meowsus> When a network location is mounted, where can it be accessed within the filesystem?
<DasEi> nimbiotics:no, but then it'll be in /etc/init.d/ , just cd there and have a look
<cystic850> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs in that video there is a little dock with a penguin running across it but i dont know what its called
<DasEi> meowsus: just on the mountdir
<hiexpo> thune3,  - what was he looking 4 ?
<jrib> meowsus: ~/.gvfs/
<DasEi> meowsus: mount                  in trml shows al mounted drives
<DasEi> all*
<delaware> cystic850:  go into your compiz settings and find it.
<meowsus> jrib, DasEi Thank you both!
<dexi> i'm having trouble finding a working keylogger (disclaimer: it is not for any nefarious purpose, only legal tracking) I've tried lkl, logkeys, and vlogger, but I can't make any of them work :(
<cystic850> ok, i didnt know it was part of compiz i thought it was a third party dock.. i downloaded docky but its not quite it
<delaware> dexi:  lkl will work.  google is your friend.  enough said on shady subject.
<RambJoe> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<nimbiotics> DasEi: installing newest version
<OceanSurf> Hello.....is there an Ubuntu & Vbox expert here who would be willing to walk me through this: http://plumnash.com/it/virtualbox-enhancement-for-opening-winxp-applications/     Ideally we video conf/talk over Skype.
<RambJoe> i get that when ever i try to install something
<DasEi> nimbiotics: gg
<dexi> why is everyone so afraid to talk about keyloggers :-/
<mintypu> Hi I downloaded a movie the expendables and it is asking me for a pass it has a file that says Get password here!.url but when i try to open it I only see some text can any one help me out with this
<DasEi> nimbiotics: sudo  apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> afterwards
<MarkRich> hello, I'm installing the tracker search tool 0.8.15 for gnome un ubuntu 10.4.  I've used synaptic to install it & it lauches but there are no menu options to configure it.  The only thing listed are files, folders, etc on the left hand side.  But there are no menu items.  I've removed & reinstalled it multiple times.  I've also installed it along with the tracker-utils packages & it still does the same thing.  Then I removed i
<MarkRich> t & used apt, which gives the same results.  Any idea what this might be? thanks, Mark
<linxeh> dexi:  I have absolutely no idea......
<sacho> !warez | mintypu
<ubottu> mintypu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
 * linxeh rolls eyes
<Am4no> cystic850, yep thats Cairo Dock, they should have a ppa. here is home page. http://www.glx-dock.org/
<delaware> mintypu:  you downloaded a screener movie off of a torrent site and are having problems opening up an illegal file.  go look for help elsewhere.
<progesterone> Question: Is there any commands that I can use to extract all types of tarball files such as .tar.gz, tar.bz2, .zip?
<linxeh> mintypu: I didnt realise that sites you paid for movies would password protect the download ?
<dexi> linxeh do you know how to properly use lkl?
<IdleOne> ok let's drop the illegal movie comments please
<linxeh> progesterone:    for x in *.tar do; tar xf $x; done
<Sylphid> \
<hiexpo> progesterone,  its not a script its and app that does that
<linxeh> hiexpo: you can easily script that
<hiexpo> yah script an app sure
<cystic850> which setting in compiz controls how the top window becomes transparent when you mouse over another window?
<delaware> IdleOne:  just protecting the channel.  dropped.
<Pici> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<headkase314> Hooray! It worked and solved an issue.  I just switched over to HDMI for my output device and it has speakers.  With id Software games like Doom 3, Quake 4, ... I would get a "Broken Pipe" error in their console outputs and not be able to get sound using any method.  With the new ALSA 1.0.23 I updated to from stock ALSA 1.0.21 the "Broken Pipe" no longer appears in Quake 4 and is reduced to a warning in Doom 3 an
<headkase314> d HDMI audio now works with both.  +1, my system is as much ALSA as it can be - watch update-manager for ALSA packages and uncheck now.  It's just good for games.
<harmandeep> Guys , newbie here ...
<hiexpo> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<IdleOne> delaware: yup I know and it is appreciated :)
<delaware> cystic850: search on youtube for compiz and there's a chick that will show you show to get around many of the settings in it.
<cystic850> thanks
<progesterone> hiexpo linxeh Thanks
<Andorin> So my mother's computer has this odd problem. When I start it up, we get the BIOS screen, then several seconds of a blinking cursor, then a message that goes by too fast to read, then a totally black screen. However, the "login" sound plays, and Pidgin runs on login like usual because I see her sign in. I can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and such to get to terminal windows, which work fine, but nothing for a GUI- even when I boot from a USB stick.
<DasEi> !details | harmandeep
<ubottu> harmandeep: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Chotaz`> Anyone there knows anything about VBA, I know this isn't a VBA channel, but I need urgent help on the subject and everyone at the proper channel is idling, if you don't mind helping me,please pvt. VBA as in Visual Basic for Excel Macros.
<DasEi> Andorin: tried to backup xorg.conf (if any) and reconfigure graphics ?
<harmandeep>  i m not getting how to open man page for ulimit command
<linxeh> hiexpo: if you really wanted to, you could script it in perl or python without using an app
<harmandeep> i had tried # man ulimit
<harmandeep>  but that opens Section 3 of ulimit
<hiexpo> cystic850,  nixie pixel
<harmandeep> whereas i m looking for ulimit (1 )
<DasEi> harmandeep: man ulimit
<Jordan_U> Chotaz`: Try ##windows
<headkase314> And I built (./configure && make) in folders in my /home so I'm just going to archive that up and put it on the USB hard drive.  If I reinstall I just have to pull up the bookmarked-guide to follow through and fast issue just a sudo make install with this made folder structure.
<Andorin> DasEi: Reconfiguring graphics via the command line isn't something I know how to do, sadly
<Pici> headkase314: man 1 ulimit
<harmandeep> mine system is Ubuntu Lucid x64
<harmandeep> man 1 ulimit doesn't works
<OceanSurf> Hello.....is there an Ubuntu & Vbox expert here who would be willing to walk me through this: http://plumnash.com/it/virtualbox-enhancement-for-opening-winxp-applications/     Ideally we video conf/talk over Skype.
<Andorin> But again, this happens when we boot into a live environment too, which suggests something weird with the hardware to me.
<MarkRich> hello, I'm installing the tracker search tool 0.8.15 for gnome un ubuntu 10.4.  I've used synaptic to install it & it lauches but there are no menu options to configure it.
<MarkRich> The only thing listed are files, folders, etc on the left hand side.  But there are no menu items.  I've removed & reinstalled it multiple times.  I've also installed it along with the tracker-utils packages & it still does the same thing.  Then I removed it & used apt, which gives the same results.  Any idea what this might be? thanks, Mark
<headkase314> Pici, sorry ulimit?
<harmandeep> can anyone using Lucid x64 confirm this >>>
<switch10_> Andorin: did you try booting to an older kernel?
<Pici> harmandeep: You need the manpages-posix package installed.  You may also want to grab manpages-dev while you're at it, if you're often looking for that kind of stuff.
<almoxarife> I have a script in a folder in my home folder, I want to create an icon for same, I have managed to get the icon and script to run, the problem is that it does not seem to be recognizing the folder where it started, what am I doing wrong?
<DasEi> Andorin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> harmandeep: http://tinyurl.com/ynqfel
<Andorin> switch10_: No, I booted from an .iso of Lucid I downloaded when it first came out.
<delaware> anyone able to help me with wine?
<Sylphid> \
<harmandeep> although i has searched and found that ulimit is a bash builtin ,,, and as so  # man bash   gets me  ulimit help
<kindofabuzz> I notice that the 64bit iso says amd64, is it for Intel 64bit also?
<Jordan_U> Andorin: Try adding the "xforcevesa" kernel parameter ( hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu, 'e' to edit the entry, ctrl+X to execute the edited entry )
<Andorin> DasEi: Are you keeping in mind that this happens on a live environment too, so it may not be an issue with the installation?
<DasEi> delaware: yes..
<xangua> yes kindofabuzz
<almoxarife> kindofabuzz: yes, worked for me
<DasEi> Andorin: oh, that's strange then, video adapter broken maybe ?
<kindofabuzz> xangua almoxarife : thanks
<DasEi> delaware: first, did you install latest wine ?
<st__> hi guys is there a way to foramt the disk so it has same I.D.?
<Andorin> DasEi: Yeah, that'd be unfortunatel. If it's a hardware problem there's very little I can do.
<Ober7> harmandeep: that (3) is the man revision i guess, this is the amnual yo are looking at
<Jordan_U> Andorin: Is it a black screen or a turned off monitor?
<headkase314> Oh, and - the sound preferences indicator from stock Ubuntu controls the volume and hardware selection as you would expect - even change output device while something is playing with no hiccups.
<augdawg> st__ what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> Andorin: Do you know if the monitor gives usefull error messages when you try to use an unavailable resolution?
<DasEi> Andorin: checked the syslog already  ? and also /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log ?
<Pici> Ober7: No, that is the section of the manpage.  Different stuff goes in different sections.  '5' contains configuration files.
<harmandeep> Ober7: are u referring revision = section ?
<st__> i mean what I just said
<Pici> harmandeep: I can confirm that man 1 ulimit is in manpages-posix, as I have that installed here.
<headkase314> Now to disable the onboard audio in the BIOS and I'm done.
<noobomlet> I'm having trouble getting dhcp to update dns. dns is accepting updates, tried it with nsupdate. static assignments are updating (i see them in the db. file), but regular leases aren't. I have ddns-domain ="domain"; and ddns-hostname = binary-to-ascii(10, 8, "-", leased-address);
<noobomlet> in the subnet definition
<augdawg> st__ i think just rename it the same thing after you reformat it
<delaware> DasEi:  send pvt msg
<harmandeep> ok thanks ... but i just need small info ... will do it with bash man page ....... thanks guys and Pici for info
<DasEi> delaware: not received; why ?
<st__> I.D. = UUID for Grub
<st__> can I format the disk so it stay the same?
<DasEi> Pici: good hint' didn't know that (manpage-posix)
<delaware> DasEi:  idk.  oh well.  yes have newest version via ppa.  let me strip off two errors off of wineboot and see what you can make of them.
<DasEi> delaware: which app ?
<delaware> DasEi:  err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"prodrv06" failed to load
<zelrikriando> hello
<DasEi> delaware: which app you want to run in wine ?
<delaware> DasEi:  rr:module:import_dll Library SCSIPORT.SYS (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\System32\\drivers\\prosync1.sys") not found
<st__> delaware, wine has limited hardware emulation
<delaware> dasEi:  trying to run colin mcrae 2005.  racing game.  has gold/[;atnium rating, installs but keeps on saying it needs a reboot when trying to run exe
<mawst> delaware, so simulate reboot
<hiexpo> ubotu what is wine
<delaware> mawst:  you do that by wineboot correct?
<mawst> http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_Simulate_Windows_Reboot
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<corpse> Hey, not sure if this is a ubuntu problem or not, but i just got a 16mb connection today. When i hook it up via ethernet I can get up to 38mb on speedtest.net. now when i connect via wireless i get around 6mb
<DasEi> delaware: ic, wine is supported in #winehq , and for the last error I'd try to get the missing *sys from a windows site
<Dr_Willis> corpse:  wireless would be a bottleneck
<falckon> what do i do when i get this message? dpkg: error processing language-pack-en (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Guest18291> hi all
<Andorin> Jordan_U: It actually seems to sometimes be a black screen and sometimes a switched-off monitor
<st__> falckon, remove that package manually from /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<nophis_> I installed Subtitle Editor but when I open the program reports a message saying I don't have a H.264 and MPEG4 AAC decoder. Which package should I install to fix this?
<delaware> DasEi:  yup thanks, too bad they're all zombies in that channel that never talk.
<Andorin> Jordan_U: And no, I don't know about useful error messages
<corpse> Dr_Willis: it should not drop my rate that much though, thats over 30mb bottleneck
<Andorin> DasEi: I will check that in a bit
<DasEi> delaware: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724624
<Dr_Willis> corpse:  and is it wireless b/g/n ?  I dotn even know what the theoritical max speeds are for wireless these days
<st__> nophis_, try gstreamer-plugins-*
<cesc> ilovefairuz, are you there? maybe busy anwering other questions... on multiple chats..?
<st__> how can I format the disk so it's UUid would stay the same?
<Guest18291> 8------D  - - -   (())
<corpse> Dr_Willis: I am on a g, I should get a theoretical 54mb
<i2c\> hello everyone can someone please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9727981#post9727981
<panoptical> thats only if your router is connected to a 54mbit connection or better
<panoptical> which it probably isnt
<falckon> st__: thanks, that did it :-)
<DasEi> delaware: the pplatinum/gold was for hardy, possible it won't work no more
<brandini> my android won't automount when I plug it in and turn on storage, how do I make it mount?
<OceanSurf> Question: I have my Ubuntu Desktop folder as Shared Folder in my WinXP vbox vm.  That shared folder which is the x: drive on the WinXP guest is also desigated as the Windows Desktop in the WinXP registry.  Thus I see all my Ubuntu desktop files and folders...on my WinXP desktop.  The problem is that only the files work...if I click a folder...it does not open.  Any idea how to increase the permissions or fix this?
<Ober7> thx delaware
<superlou> Hey folks, did anyone else have today's update break their audio?
<Guest18291> where can download sexy theme on ubuntu, for example I want to see tits instead of - apps, places and sys...
<rich__> I would like to run multiple operating systems.  I have recently gained interest in virtual machines and was thinkin about running vmware with windows and ubuntu on top.  Will I get the same performance as if I partitioned my hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> !themes | Guest18291
<ubottu> Guest18291: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<corey__> I looking for some help with my joystick/gamepad. jscal is giving me a "segmentation fault"?
<bazhang> Guest18291, thats not appropriate for here. keep it family friendly
<st__> i2c\, something happens during the boot, like mismatched swap partition ID
<panoptical> corey__: you could have bad ram segments
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  that app is a bit old. so may not be reliable. I recall a joystick test/config tool at teh getdeb web site i played with the other day
<brandini> my android won't automount when I plug it in and turn on storage, how do I make it mount?
<panoptical> yeah, or the app could be bad
<st__> i2c\, plus, 1gb is more than enough for vista
<delaware> DasEi:  darn, thanks anyways
<rich__> anyone?
<st__> rich__, why would you install Windows in virtual machine? do it vice-versa
<corey__> panoptical, what does ram segments have to do with my joystick though?
<i2c\> st__: it was very slow and awful and I wanted to try linux, so can I fix this to get my boot screen back?
<MarkRich> hello everyone, I'm installing the tracker search tool 0.8.15 for gnome un ubuntu 10.4.  I've used synaptic to install it & it lauches but there are no menu options to configure it.  The only thing listed are files, folders, etc on the left hand side.   But there are no menu items.  I've removed & reinstalled it multiple times.  I've also installed it along with the tracker-utils packages & it still does the same thing.  Then I
<MarkRich>  removed it & used apt, which gives the same results.  Any idea what this might be? thanks, Mark
<rich__> I was under the impression that it worked that way.
<panoptical> corey__, the app has to load itself into ram, but if it tries to load into a place it doesnt have permission to load on, it produces a segmentation fault
<st__> i2c\, check your fstab for invalid UUIDs, you may know them fro your partitions by using 'blockid'
<OceanSurf> Question: I have my Ubuntu Desktop Folder as my Shared Folder in my WinXP virtual box vm.  That shared folder which is the x: drive on the WinXP guest is also desigated as the WinXP Desktop in the WinXP registry.  Thus I see all my Ubuntu desktop files and folders on my WinXP desktop.  The problem is that only the files work...if I click a folder on the WinXP desktop...they does not open.  Any idea how to increase the
<OceanSurf> permissions or fix this?
<DasEi> delaware: fetch an up-to-date one from here : http://appdb.winehq.org/
<rich__> What would be better performing then ST?  Virtual with windows and Ubuntu or partition hardrive?
<i2c\> st__: could you tell me the exact command for doing that? I'm relatively new to linux]
<st__> rich__, windows installation with Ubuntu in vm; or partition if you need your sound and 3d graphics in Ubuntu too
<delaware> DasEi:  up to date what?
<DasEi> delaware: game
<st__> i2c\, sorry i don't have a linux available at the moment
<i2c\> do you have teamviewer? you could connect to my machine
<DasEi> delaware: a game that has platinum/gold status with lucid, not a 4 years old distro
<bazhang> i2c\, the command is sudo blkid
<nophis_> st__, H.264 still missing, I didnt install the dbg packages. Or I need them?
<delaware> DasEi:  but i love that game!  and the newest one that came out is too graphics intesnse for my 3+ yo laptop gpu
<rich__> The reason for these questions, I use ubuntu daily, but, I am wanting to get more in to pc gaming and I want to have windows for gaming.
<bazhang> rich__, then dual boot
<st__> nophis_, no, they are for crash troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> rich__:  gaming in virtualbox - will be limiting..
<i2c\> ok I have 2, ext4 and swap
<i2c\> gaming in virtualbox is almost impossible
<Dr_Willis> rich__:  what games are you wanting to play anyway?
<rich__> virtualbox <VMware
<bazhang> !fstab > i2c\
<ubottu> i2c\, please see my private message
<DasEi> delaware: consider dualboot, I still keep xp for gaming reasons, too
<rich__> COD mostly.
<Gerrin> i need the gnome panel reset code, can anyone help me out
<bazhang> !panels > Gerrin
<ubottu> Gerrin, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Call Of Duty? an old game like that should work in wine id think..
<rich__> COD modern warfare 2
<i2c\> I doubt it would work in VB, probably wine idk though
<i2c\> I tried mw2 and got it to work on my desktop actually in wine
<Dr_Willis> rich__:  I would say dual boot then. for  best performance
<i2c\> but the text was all garbled, didn't know how much ammo I had left, how many kills I had, etc
<delaware> DasEi:  I have thought about that, but i think i need to upgrade my hd first.  160GB just isn't enough anymore when doing video editing in ununtu to sacrifice hd space for winblows.
<banished> rich__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18348
<MarkRich> Hi, I'm installing the tracker search tool 0.8.15 for gnome un ubuntu 10.4.  I've used synaptic to install it & it lauches but there are no menu options to configure it.  The only thing listed are files, folders, etc. on the left hand side.  But there are no menu items.  I've removed & reinstalled it multiple times.  I've also installed it along with the tracker-utils packages & it still does the same thing.  Then I removed it
<MarkRich> & used apt, which gives the same results.  Does anyone know what this could be? thanks, Mark
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: there are few versions, the last ones are very ressource-hungry, up to two could work in wine I guess
<Dr_Willis> With a lot of the Online games. they got the Punkbuster and other anti cheat stuff that can also cause issues in wine.
<DasEi> delaware: might be right, or a second hd
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  yea. I got the old ones..  somewhere.. in a box.. :)
<stuardo> hi everyone.... where can I ask questions about banshee?  It's reading all my folders as media folter (ie the Video folder)  I just want it to scan the Music folder... How can i fix that?
<corey__> Dr_Willis, Okay I found that utility you were talking about, and I found out that /dev/input/js0 is my keyboard for some reason! how can i change this?
<rich__> I am trying to avoid having 2 seperate machines but it is looking like I may have to get another
<st__> stuardo, I believe it's in Options
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  js0 = joystick. how are you determing its your 'keyboard' ?
<delaware> DasEi:  is it even worth it to boot off an external usb hd into xp or would it be too slow?
<asanir22> Is it possible to choose or change default kernel during ubuntu installation process?
<stuardo> st__: negative, I already set it to read only my Music folder as library... but it doesn't care
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  a fancy gamepad could in fact be a joystick and keyboard.. and even mouse...
<Redcl0ud> does anyone have a clue on what would cause the ubuntu software center to not fully load?
<rich__> thanks for the info guys. night.
<st__> asanir22, no
<i2c\> a file is corrupted redlcl0ud?
<administrator__> hellp
<DasEi> delaware: usb 2 and a capable harddrive, possibly sata, that will do
<corey__> Dr_Willis, I ran that utility, it told me that the name of my keyboard was on js0
<i2c\> can you uninstall and reinstall it using sudo apt?
<delaware> DasEi:  Cool thanks!
<st__> asanir22, you will need "alternate installer" in "experet mode"
<OceanSurf> Question: I have my Ubuntu Desktop Folder as my Shared Folder in my WinXP virtual box.  That shared folder which is the x: drive on the WinXP vm is also desigated as the WinXP Desktop in the WinXP registry.  Thus I see all my Ubuntu desktop files and folders on my WinXP desktop.  The problem is that only the files work...if I click a folder on the WinXP desktop...they do not open.  Any idea how to increase the permissions
<OceanSurf> or fix this?
<DasEi> delaware: what are the specs of the desktop box ? and anyway, 2005.. that was not that hungry software
<asanir22> st__ how to enable alternate installer?
<DasEi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Redcl0ud> i2c\, I haven't tried doing that but I am still slowly learning more about ubuntu while I use it
<DasEi> asanir22: ^
<delaware> DasEi:  i forget off the top of my head
<i2c\> I don't know if you can reinstall it using command line, maybe someone more knowledgeable than me can chime in?
<Gerrin> not able to get that panel reset code to work for some reason
<Andorin> Could a broken video adapter stop gnome from displaying on the monitor, but allow anything else (BIOS screen, grub menu, terminal window) to display?
<Dr_Willis> With Suspend/Hibernate..    one is 'to ram' other is to 'disk'  - Its 'suspend to ram' right? and Hibernate is 0 power.. saved to disk? or am i backwards?
<stuardo> st__: found it.. thank you :D
<corey__> Dr_Willis, so what can I do to get my gamepad to be js0?
<Redcl0ud> everything else runs with no problems
<xomp_> anyone know why the folks that were in charge of the wifi icon in ubuntu got a bit dislexic with their online/offline icons? heh when I'm online I get the "Wifi is offline" icon, and when I'm offline I get the "Wifi connected" icon. This is a new install..
<Dr_Willis> windows uses the term 'sleep' and 'hibernate' dosent it..  hibernate = suspend?
<Ober7> Dr_Willis: ur first statement is t
<Ober7> correct
<st__> xomp_, is your system in English?
<Dr_Willis> corey__:  unplug it.. see if /dev/js0 vanishes..  plug it in.. see if it comes back.. every game pad i have is /dev/input/js# buy default
<xomp_> st__, yes
<Ober7> suspend = ram
<Andorin> Because when I start this computer running Lucid, everything goes okay except I get just a black screen when it's time for gtk to run.
<Dr_Willis> Ober7:  Ok. :) they seem to want to change the terms every so often.  i rarely use the features. but its nice to try every so often and see if they work.
<Gerrin> can anyone help, cant get the panel reset code to work
<i2c\> when you put your system in suspend do active programs continue to run? I'm assuming not
<st__> hibernate is suspend-to-disk
<Andorin> Now, this happens in a live environment too, like off a USB drive, so I really don't think it's an issue with the current Lucid install. What I'd like to know is whether this is a hardware issue./
<Dr_Willis> Ober7:  got a new laptop. :) time to see if ubuntu does hibernate/sleep/suspend/goes comatose now with those features
<blackMatrix> hi all. whats the difference between synaptic package manager and ubuntu update manager under administration ? im confused
<elkclone> Andorin: it should take you to gnome desktop wtf.
<Ober7> i2c\: no
<i2c\> lame
<corey__> Dr_Willis, I tried that, js0 doesn't go anywhere after unpluggin and plugging back in
<delaware> DasEi:  ecommended 2ghz, 512mb, 3GB, geforce 8xxx
<Dr_Willis> i2c\:  it wouldent be suspended then .. would it.. :)
<Andorin> elkclone: Well, the login sound plays, and Pidgin runs automatically on login like normal (I can see this computer sign in)
<xomp_> st__, any particular reason you wanted to know if my system was in english? heh
<i2c\> well, the monitor can shut off? :)
<Andorin> elkclone: So I assume the system is running fine; there's just a problem with displaying it
<DasEi> delaware: uups
<Dr_Willis> i2c\:  monitor off - is another option if thats all you want.
<st__> xomp_, it could be translation error then :)
<Dr_Willis> i2c\:  my screensaver does that after 5 min automatically
<elkclone> Andorin: what install is it. and what os is it dual booted with ?
<zelrikriando> is there a serious video editor for ubuntu
<st__> how can I format the disk so it's UUid would stay the same?
<ivan> hi, is there any way to make fsck serial instead of parallel? parallelism made it into 10.04, and it makes fsck about 20x slower for me, because I have three partitions
<xomp_> st__, well it's not textual but rather the graphical icon representation itself
<Andorin> elkclone: It's Lucid, and it's not dual-booting.
<Dr_Willis> st__:  you can set the UUID with the tune2fs command aferwards if you want to.
<delaware> DasEi:  huh?
<elkclone> back up data?
<DasEi> delaware: that's quite huge for 2005 game I think
<Dr_Willis> st__:  tune2fs --help --> the -U option
<elkclone> and boot off disk
<jimthemalformed_> oi
<st__> ok i'll try it
<bazhang> !br | jimthemalformed_
<ubottu> jimthemalformed_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> ivan:  it shouldent be doing partitions in parallel i thought.. only extra hard drives..
<elkclone> Andorin: can you boot off disk and back your data up?
<xomp_> st__, if it would help here is a screencap of the dislexic wifi icon thing http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4174/screenshotdyk.png
<ivan> Dr_Willis: they're definitely all on one hard drive; there's a ticket on launchpad saying it was enabled even for partitions on the same drive, with the rationale that with ionice it won't be slower (but this is a lie)
<Andorin> elkclone: Probably. I can boot from the disk and get the command line, but that's it.
<delaware> DasEi:  yes it is, very intense off road rally race game.  i have everything except the gpu, i only have a geforce go 6150 which will run the graphics at medium level for good fps
<Dr_Willis> ivan:  never noticed. I always set teh 'check after X mounts' differently for every partition. so  i never need to check more then 1 at a time.
<Ober7> Andorin: is ur card nvidia?
<elkclone> Andorin: yah just get in there and make a backup of data and do a reinstall.
<DasEi> Ober7: yes
<ivan> Dr_Willis: ah, I recheck them all the time because ext4 has trashed my data before
<delaware> later all, time to video some lightning...
<Andorin> Ober7: I don't know.. let me check.
<ivan> ext4 fsck is very fast, except, uh, if you do fscks in parallel
<DasEi> Andorin: it is , an onboard
<Dr_Willis> ivan:  ive had more hard drive failures then i have ext4 failures.. :)
<elkclone> Andorin: if you feel lucky you could run update manager from terminal. just google it.
<DasEi> Andorin, Ober7, sorry, nick-miss
<Andorin> elkclone: What would that do for me?
<blackMatrix> very confused about the concept of synaptic package manager and ubuntu update manager
<elkclone> it might update the buggness and a reboot sometimes its preventative maintence that is neglected and a simple update provides a fix to default settings.
<xomp_> st__, I may just make a "ur doing it wrong ubuntu" image macro with my snapshot and post it on websites lol
<Dr_Willis> blackMatrix:  the update manager just basically runs 'sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> blackMatrix:  the package maanger can do that.. and let you install other packages you tell it to.
<st__> xomp_, I would check if it is a known bug first
<blackMatrix> ah, that clears up a bit for me. thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> blackMatrix:  the update manager i also think handles the dialogs telling you theres updates.. but i rarely use it.
<Dr_Willis> blackMatrix:  about once a week i do the update/upgrade thing.
<blackMatrix> so they both use the apt-get binary ?
<corey__> Dr_Willis, I tried that, js0 doesn't go anywhere after unpluggin and plugging back in
<Andorin> Ober7: Nope, not an nvidia
<NixGeek> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could have some help with proftpd
<elkclone> missing vid driver perhaps.
<Andorin> elkclone: Your solution implies that there's something wrong with the current installation of Ubuntu, but once again, this happens when booting from disk -as well as- when booting from USB drive.
<elkclone> oh ok
<Andorin> I have doubts that a reinstallation would fix it.
<blackMatrix> Dr_Willis: do both use apt-get command ?
<elkclone> hardware issue then
<NixGeek> mabey the iso you downloaded is corrput, did u check the hashes?
<asanir22> anyone know how to manually choose kernel during "expert mode" installation of ubuntu server? (sure it's possible)
<elkclone> omg
<Andorin> NixGeek: It's the same .iso I've been using since Lucid came out, so no.
<st__> asanir22, there is a stage for it
<asanir22> cant find it st__
<elkclone> time to twist one sit back and relax m8te.
<asanir22> it doesnt bring that stage
<|enigma|> does python support windows 7
<|enigma|> cus I didn't see windows 7 installer
 * elkclone pulls out Andorin's video card and cleans the contacts. 
<st__> |enigma|, sure it does
<Andorin> elkclone: It's an onboard graphics card
<st__> |enigma|, it's just an interpreter
<|enigma|> okey
<Dr_Willis> !apt | blackMatrix
<ubottu> blackMatrix: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<elkclone> oops .. with chip puller. gently. hehe.
<corey__> Dr_Willis, Alright, i ran jstest --event /dev/input/js0, it prints: Joystick (Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000) has 37 axes (X, Y, Z
<st__> asanir22, strange, I remember it to be there; had you chosen 'expert mode' on boot screen?
<Andorin> So. Hardware issue? If so, is there anything I can do about it?
<vmf007> supertuxkart crashes before I can start playing. in ubuntu 10.04
<NixGeek> When I access my ftp (proftpd managed with gadmin-proftpd). I can delete/rename stuff in the top directory, but when I go into a sub directory, I get 550 permission denied.  Any ideas?
<blackMatrix> thanks Dr_Willis ubottu
 * elkclone begins rubbing feet on carpet in wool socks to generate a charge. 
<asanir22> st__ yeh off course, it's in expert mode
<corey__> Dr_Willis, But even so, shouldnt i get a js1 or something when I plug it in?
<Ober7> Andorin: dont think so because bios is displaying, no startup ssytem speaker beeps etc
<tyler_d> I am running one nic(staticly coded through /etc/network/interfaces) and another which is dynamic and not configured through there... I am running apache, which is unresponsive(bound to the static ip)
<ring0> is it possible to adjust the volume notification from the top right to top left?
<Andorin> Ober7: No, the system is running normally as far as I can tell, but nothing related to the GUI displays on the monitor.
<vmf007> supertuxkart crashes before I can start playing. in ubuntu 10.04
<asanir22> st__ how would you google for that, I failed googling
<elkclone> vmfoo7: awww
<Ober7> Andorin: can u get a virtual terminal? ctrl alt f2 etc?
<Andorin> Ober7: Yes, I can.
<vmf007> thats what my son said elkclone
<blackMatrix> ubottu: that history about APT is cool btw :-)
<elkclone> vmfoo7: just give him your xbox ffs.
<Ober7> Andorin: im stomped really, hope some1 can help us
<Ober7> someone*
<NixGeek> When I access my ftp (proftpd managed with gadmin-proftpd). I can delete/rename stuff in the top directory, but when I go into a sub directory, I get 550 permission denied. Does anyone have a fix for this?
<Ober7> Andorin: did u try # service gdm restart
<DasEi> NixGeek: set the proper permission for it, see man chmod
<Andorin> Ober7: I suppose I could try it. Lemme boot & such.
<vmf007> is there an IRC for supertuxkart?
<ubuntu_> oi
<corey__> Dr_Willis, But even so, shouldnt i get a js1 or something when I plug it in?
<Ober7> Andorin:  and if its a laptop, did u try to unplug it, remove battery wait for 15sec and power it again?
<ubuntu_> msn?
<Andorin> Ober7: Oh, boy, got an error message. Uh... "Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; dadadada" and no it's not a laptop.
<kato> vmf007, my son likes supertuxkart
<ubuntu_> xoteiro_cam@hotmail.com
<Ober7> Andorin: u root?
<vmf007> cool, any idea where to get help with crashes?
<NixGeek> DasEi: thanks, I didn't even have to do that, i just chenged my proftpd name and group to my login name and group and wala!
<Ober7> !br | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Andorin> Ober7: Ok, went through as root
<Andorin> Ober7: Looks like my monitor turned off...
<Andorin> Ober7: Switching back to tty1 turned it back on
<Andorin> Ober7: And still nothing on the GUI.
<ubuntu_> daeh
<kato> vmf007, they have a page at http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net
<vmf007> thanks kato, I'll give it a shot
<mickeeey> how to install sea monkey ?? help
<xangua> sudo apt-get install seamonkey mickeeey
<mickeeey> thank you.
<corey__> My /dev/input/js0 is my keyboard for some reason, how to i fix this to make it my actual joystick?
<xomp_> heh so gimp has no cursor in which you can use to move an image around with on a canvas?
<philosophia> hi - does anyone connect their ubuntu desktop to their hdtv via hdmi cable?
 * philosophia having some video problems
<McLinux> philosophia: yes
<Andorin> Alright. I guess this is a hardware problem. Where can I go online to get help with one of those?
<McLinux> philosophia: are you using ATI graphics card?  I had to plug it in VGA first, and install properietary drivers
<evoka0> hi, I've conected to hdmi
<cystic850> i am loving 10.04.. i have used linux before but I think this time i will keep it for good
<danielches> hey
<danielches> ive recently switched from kde, and im having trouble with the clock, its in american format, how do i switch it to rest of the world data fromat?
<danielches> *date
<ring0> what's the name of the package, which is responsible for volume notification on the top right? something like notify?
<Ober7> Andorin: hope u find a solution, goodluck
<DasEi> danielches: have got the time in you panel ?
<danielches> yeah
<DasEi> danielches: right-click it > paces
<DasEi> places
<DasEi> danielches: under settings
<danielches> locations?
<trism> ring0: indicator-sound
<McLinux> ring0: gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor?
<trism> ring0: or do you mean the popup bubble? that's notify-osd
<ring0> trism, i mean the black box fading in and out
<trism> ring0: yes, that is notify-osd
<McLinux> notify-osd
<ring0> trism, McLinux, thanks for helping out
<ring0> except for volume and mails notification, is there any need for notify-osd?
<mast`> if that's even possible, since the rotation is constant
<Gump> #ubuntu, ever since i installed some updates a couple months ago, my audio out port has stopped working. (audio works perfectly fine still). i just assumed the audio out port was broken, but i just installed windows and the port still works under windows
<trism> ring0: many apps use it, but there isn't necessarily any need for it, it just notifies you when other apps need your attention or have new information
<Gump> what could cause an audio out port to stop working in ubuntu?
<McLinux> ring0: notify-osd is used by many GNOME apps to send notification to the user through that type of pop-up.. but i don't think it's strictly required...
<DasEi> Gump: checked alsamixer for out being unmuted ?
<DasEi> Gump: alsam also at install /update automutes
<DasEi> Gump: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui && alsamixergui
<Gump> k thanks
<corey__> My /dev/input/js0 is my keyboard for some reason, how to i fix this to make it my actual joystick?
<ring0> trism, McLinux, if i try to purge it, it wants to remove deluge, gnome-power-manager and some other packages. i guess, i'll have to stick with it, since i don't want to miss deluge ;) do you know if there's a config-file from notify-osd somewhere to switch off the volume notification?
<saxon> I've got a problem with Wubi.  When I try to load Ubuntu, it takes me to a limited GRUBonDOS menu, and I don't know how to load Ubuntu from there.
<zhobbs> what repo is the jdk in?
<blackMatrix> hi all. is there a way to send files from terminal to another laptop sitting next to me and they are under the same wireless network ?
<urlwallace> saxon does the menu list 2 boot options?
<saxon> The menu list, after you hit escape, has two boot options, but neither do anything.
<ali_z> hi,all , i want to know that which version of ATI official driver is in my Ubuntu system, i just see the package name is xorg-driver-fglrx-2:8.660-0ubuntu4
<htrujillo> blackMatrix: Have you trued SCP?
<Jordan_U> saxon: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<kindofabuzz> I shared my downloads folder so I can transfer some stuff to a Windows 7 box. windows can see the share, but when i put my user name and pass in i get access denied. is this a samba problem or windows problem? anyone know a fix?
<saxon> I have 10.04
<ali_z> blackMatrix: use scp
<blackMatrix> thanks htrujilo ali_z: I will read about scp
<urlwallace> saxon what version of windows?
<glassresistor> anyone know how to boot up the livecd without a gui?
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: is your Windows 7 box participating in a domain? Sometimes your username needs to be "COMPUTERNAME\username"?
<dexi> is anyone willing to help me try to make lkl output? it accepts my starting command but the file stays blank
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: where COMPUTERNAME is your PC name...
<glassresistor> i just need to fsck but its getting stuck on xorg or something can't see behind the splash
<saxon> daniel, Vista
<glassresistor> also fsck hasn't worked on any machine i have had running lucid yet
<glassresistor> well fsck on autoboot
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: yeah just thought about all that. Yeah on the 7 box it says laptop\<name>, do i need to change anything? i know nothing about windows 7
<Jordan_U> Andorin: Did you ever try xforcevesa?
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with the booting of my second sata drive.It's a new install 10.04 and this the third time I've tried to boot it without any success.
<Gump> guys, my audio is not working at all now apparently. what software changes could cause the audio to stop working all together?
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me with this?
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: What happens when you try?
<glassresistor> grub2 also has no alternate boot options which seems bad
<ali_z> Gump: pulseaudio , if you are using GNOME
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: to clarify, you've set up a share on a separate machine that is running W7 and you want to connect your Ubuntu system to that share?
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: What do you mean by that?
<ironfoot495> Jordan_U: It says not support
<Gump> ali_z, what should i do? update it?
<ironfoot495> no such disk!!!
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: What is the exact message?
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: no i want W7 to connect to the Ubuntu share
<ali_z> Gump: did it worked?
<ali_z> if did, try to re-install
<ironfoot495> first it say no such disk then it says not supported.
<urlwallace> saxon I know I had problems with Vista and wubi but not with win 7.  If you havnt uninstsalled the wubi from windows and reinstalled ubuntu with wubi sory I dont know beyond that
<ironfoot495> and hangs.
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: on boot b4 i started using lucid i could boot into recovery modes and old kernels etc.
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Are all of your drives showing up in the BIOS?
<Gump> ali_z, sorry. high as fuck right now :/ so wait, open pulseaudio?
<phoenixandthor> hey guys, I'm having trouble with broadcom-wl and conky
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Ubuntu hides the menu by default, hold shift during boot to see it.
<ironfoot495> I will send you a copy of the fdisk -l I think so ? I have to turn it off to go check.
<ironfoot495> bb
<h00k> !language | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: well i need to run fsck either way, never had this many problems with fsck on boot b4
<corey_> My /dev/input/js0 is my keyboard for some reason, how to i fix this to make it my actual joystick?
<phoenixandthor> anyone know how to get info from NetworkManager into conky?
<ali_z> Gump: first, try to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start'
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: Try checking this fix -- see "Best answer" http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<ali_z> Gump: look at the output
<saxon> I've got a problem with Wubi.  When I try to load Ubuntu, it takes me to a limited GRUBonDOS menu, and I don't know how to load Ubuntu from there.
<Gump> "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: will do. thanks
<Gump> ali_z, "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions" is the output
<Niglop> how can I either A) turn video ts DVD files in an ISO or B) burn video ts DVD files to DVD?
<Jordan_U> saxon: Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't use grub4dos. Are you sure that's the version of Ubuntu you installed, or alternately are you sure it's not a grub2 shell?
<saxon> Jordan, that's what it said at the top of the menu screen
<ali_z> Gump: oh , then, try to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart'
<saxon> I just need a command from the grub> line to reload
<phoenixandthor> I can't get get conky to properly report network info when using the broadcom wl driver
<htrujillo> Niglop: do tou already have the ts folder or need convert video first?
<Jordan_U> saxon: Then you must not have installed Ubuntu 10.04, or maybe you have it left over from an old install. Check what version of Ubuntu you actually installed.
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: actually that's the link i was looking at earlier. but i can't find the Local Security Policy. why does windows have to be so difficult? :)
<glassresistor> so after fsck it get mountall: Filesystem has errors
<Gump> ali_z, it gives the same return no matter what i type in
<Niglop> yeah htrujillo I already have the ts folder
<saxon> Jordan, I upgraded to 10.04 under Wubi
<glassresistor> then modprobe FATAL Error inserting padlock_sha
<glassresistor> No such device
<saxon> I know it is, as I update every 6 months.
<Jordan_U> saxon: Ok, an upgrade from a previous version makes sense.
<Jordan_U> saxon: What version of Ubuntu did you install initially?
<corey_> Ive got a problem with /dev/input/js0, its reading as my keyboard, but I want it to read my joystick, how can i do this?
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: Ask Bill.  I recall trying this with Vista months ago. Do you have a local security policy icon in the Administrative Tools folder in the Control Panel?
<htrujillo> Niglop: use Brasero and create a DVD video project, then drag de ts folder and burn at minimun speed
<Niglop> ok thanks htrujillo
<saxon> 9.04 was installed initially, upgraded to 9.10, then to 10.04
<ilovefairuz> saxon: are you in a grub shell? does it say grub:sh> or grub:rescue> ?
<saxon> it just says grub>
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: no, that's the problem. it's so stupid that there are different versions of windows
<saxon> it offers to hit tab, then it shows a mess of commands.
<ilovefairuz> saxon: ok type: ls  and write the output hee
<ilovefairuz> here *
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: yeah.. home premium?
<Jordan_U> ilovefairuz: It's grub4dos, so it won't have ls.
<saxon> I'd have to reboot to get to that command line, as far as I know
<ilovefairuz> how did this get installed ..
<Jordan_U> ilovefairuz: Before Ubuntu 9.10 grub4dos was used with wubi (with the transition to grub2 which can do this natively, wubi was also transitioned)
<RedXIII> I want to change the format in which the debug locals window displays data (visual studio 2010). Can anyone PM me? Its private.
<ali_z> Gump: it seems that it's normal
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: I guess. just messing with it until Ubuntu 64 is downloaded so i can delete this crap
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: ah, I see
<ACProdig1-LT>  
<McLinux> kindofabuzz: You might have to resort to editing the settings in the Registry if you're confident.  Googling will help you find the answer.
<trelayne> hey all, I've tried a bunch of ways to add a picture to an audio interview that doesn't change slightly when going from frame to frame on vimeo. Does anyone have a how-to link on how to do on ubuntu?
<ali_z> Gump: if you run aplay, could you get some sounds?
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: so the command set is the same as grub 1.x?
<kindofabuzz> McLinux: yeah, screw it, W7 is about to be gone anyways
<saxon> Is there a way to get your files moved over from wubi to windows, while in windows, and just delete, and reinstall?
<ali_z> Gump: run 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Left.wav'
<Jordan_U> ilovefairuz: grub 0.X (the last release of grub legacy was 0.96)
<Gump> ali_z, no, no sound
<Oer> RedXIII visual studio under wine ?
<codygman> Does ubuntu send a system message of any sort when it goes idle? I'm trying to detect when a user goes idle in ubuntu with python and dbus.
<Jordan_U> saxon: Not easily, but it can be done fairly easily from a liveCD
<glassresistor> is there something i can do to force the lucid boot cd to not start x or a splash screen
<RedXIII> Oer: under windows. I'm having trouble getting information over other means
<ali_z> Gump: then, use 'sudo ' to run
 * RedXIII tried #windows and #programming and #linux
<Oer> sorry this is ubuntu support RedXIII
<saxon> Would a 10.04 Live CD work?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | glassresistor
<ubottu> glassresistor: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Jordan_U> saxon: Yes.
<ali_z> Gump: if also no sounds, i guess that the ALSA driver has problem
<ilovefairuz> saxon: can you join IRC from another computer?
<RedXIII> =/ alright.
<Oer> RedXIII,  join #winehq ?
<saxon> fairuz, not possible.
<Gump> ali_z, no sound. what does it mean that the alsa driver has problems?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | saxon
<ubottu> saxon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ironfoot495> Jordan_u:  http://pastebin.ca/1918589
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: thanks but dont have a blank cd, well mabye i do hum
<McLinux> !tab | helloworld
<ubottu> helloworld: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ali_z> Gump: alsa is the sound driver by default
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: It's possible to boot the LiveCD without starting the GUI, but very difficult to actually install after that.
<ali_z> Gump: it has problem, which means it could not drive the sound card normally
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: don't need to install just fsck
<saxon> OK, when I have the live disc booted, how do I access my wubi files from the live disc ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> glassresistor: press shit to get to the grub menu, press e to edit the line, remove "quiet splash", press enter and b to boot
<Gump> ali_z, understood. im gonna try and update the driver
<ali_z> Gump: when you run aplay, what is the output info
<glassresistor> ilovefairuz: press shift*?
<Gump> ali_z, output is "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<Gump> "
<codygman> Does anyone know of a download manager that allows you to choose to only download while idle?
<ilovefairuz> glassresistor: yes
<ali_z> Gump: OMG, the result shows that the alsa driver is working
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Hold shift during boot and select the recovery mode option.
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: In the actual install rather than the LiveCD
<Gump> ali_z, :/ nothing is muted, i checked
<Gump> the sound seems to have coincided with installing the alsa mixer gui
<Gump> i uninstalled it though, and still no audio
<Gump> *the sound disapearing
<Gump> ok i found the problem with my internal speakers
<Gump> the audio out port is still "broken" though
<Gump> the speakers make a split second of sound when plugged in and then it cuts out
<Gump> but the port works under windows
<jgcampbell300> hello ... does anyone know of a way i can reinstall ubuntu from remote or ssh ... something like that from network ?
<Niglop> my dvd isnt showing up, do I have to mount it?
<ilovefairuz> Gump: group your words on one line
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: let boot it boot picked the recovery mode hit edit, im running the server btw, im confused as to what im suppose to do now
<BiggFREE> How can I use wubi ? What is it exactly ?
<chrissharp123> jgcampbell300: are you asking because you don't have physical access to the machine?
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Nothing to edit, just select recovery mode.
<Oer> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jgcampbell300> i do now but i will be traveling soon
<BiggFREE> Oer,  Thanks
<jgcampbell300> and i want to be able to use my test server ... some times i need to start over and reinstalling ubuntu is the only way i know to get everything back to default
<blunts> Hey, I had a question. I'm using ubuntu on a preinstalled dell machine, I upgraded to a different monitor but any time I go to its native resolution it offets the image ot the right and I can't seem to get my xorg to idenitfy it properly. Still thinks its a 19inch HP monitor ;(
<blunts> 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 01:57:06 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jgcampbell300> so any ideas ?
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: ok now it says UNEXPECTED INCOSISTANCY run fsck manually, ..., FS has erros : / then modprobe: FATAL error inserting padlock_sha No such device
<glassresistor> has said that for both recovery kernels
<etherealite_> Whats the best gui ftp app in the ubuntu repos?
<John502> help me
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: And you are not dropped to a shell?
<McLinux> blunts: maybe your xorg.conf has a position set for your default monitor
<Jordan_U> !best | etherealite_
<ubottu> etherealite_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: no im not
<Oer> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<glassresistor> Jordan_U:  thats the problem
<blunts> Is there any way I can change the identifier for the monitor? I thought I did it in XORG but regardless its thinking its the 19inch hp
<DasEi> blunts: nvidia card ?
<blunts> hmm
<blunts> Hangon
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Ok, boot the liveCD. Press any key with the first 5 seconds (when there is a keyboard = accessability symbol at the bottom of the screen) to get a boot menu. Press f6 to change kernel parameters, add "text" to the kernel parameters.
<blunts> I Just hopped on the computer, so I'm not sure its one of these pre built dells
<chrissharp123> jgcampbell300: not really... I mean, it's possible, but you'd probably need more equipment like a KVM switch or something
<DasEi> !who | blunts
<ubottu> blunts: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> blunts: I saw you; lspci in trml lists your hardware
<ironfoot495> Jordan_u:  I'm  back yes they are listed in the bios.
<blunts> ubottu: mybad
<blunts> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<DasEi> blunts: ubott.. is the channe ro-bot
<blunts> DasEi: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<DasEi> blunts: no we got it, well with this I don't know about displaydetection as nvidia offers
<John502> fuck
<FloodBot2> John502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> John502: stop thet, or be removed
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<blunts> DasEi: Hmmm... Well what tool does ubuntu use to like configure this?
<Oer> !language | John502
<ubottu> John502: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blunts> DasEi: Video settings
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<John502> fuck
<FloodBot2> John502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> blunts: you where right to go xorg.conf,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> IdleOne: are you around ?
<bruenig> what up brohams
<DasEi> blunts: give url here
<Guest13252> Hi i am new ubuntu user ... trying to setup my ipod with gtkpod ..but i get the error "Ipod import Database failed" .. entry length smaller than expected...any idea
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: so i booted hit f6 which pulled up a other options menu hit exit typed  text after Boot Options
<glassresistor> and it boots from the local disk
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: You had the boot from first hard drive option selected, you want the "Try Ubuntu without any modification to your computer" options
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: You'll also probably want to remove the "splash" option.
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: ok will try again
<ironfoot495> ok wait one
<ironfoot495> Jordan_u: Ubuntu Pastebin 	      Paste from irondfoot495 at Mon, 16 Aug 2010 23:06:19 -0300
<progesterone> Question: Which FTP clients do you use on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Please post the URL here.
<ironfoot495> oh ok sorry
<etherealite_> progesterone filezilla
<progesterone> etherealite_ Thanks
<etherealite_> To get dual monitors setup properly with my newish ATI video card, do I need to get the proprietary drivers installed?
<DasEi> etherealitewhich ati ?
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DasEi> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<etherealite_> xinerama is dead
<DasEi> etherealite_ :see above
<alberto> when I have any browser (chrome, firefox, etc) I'm unable to play any sound/video on any other application, when I close the browser all start to work again. The last thing that I did was upgrade the alsa driver, any clue on what could fix this? thanks in advance. PS: I don't know if somehow reconfiguring pulseaudio would help, I've tried reinstalling it but nothing seems to work.
<ARGGG> who here is linux pro?
<uchobby> I am having trouble getting X to work with my 1920x1200 monitor, Ive tried several adjsutements in the xorg.conf file, based on web sites offering help. Still dont have something that works, am at 1600x1200 now
<edbian> !ask | ARGGG
<ubottu> ARGGG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> etherealite: you're right, time to remove the factoid, idk for aticards
<ARGGG> !ask edbian
<uchobby> Is there a place where I could find the settings for the xorg.conf file for a 1920x1200 momitor?
<edbian> ARGGG, Are you confused? :)
<Blue1> edbian: always
<DasEi> uchobby: if you give me few minutes, I'd generate one for you
<edbian> Blue1, ha
<Blue1> edbian: decided to tackle ircd - but will try some brain numbing tv for a break
<DasEi> uchobby: lcd or standard ?
<Guest16178> hello all, what can i do here?
<uchobby> LCD
<edbian> Blue1, TV is nice in that way isn't it?
<bobails> newbie need help here ..i am installing wubi on an intel dual core laptop running win7-64, but the wubi is automatically downloading amd64.iso
<edbian> Guest16178, You can ask us questions and we'll try and answer them :)
<Blue1> Guest16178: anything but pr0n
<bobails> will it be a problem?
<Guest16178> how do i have a name?
<Blue1> edbian: set brain in neutral
<bobails> or should i just grab the i386.iso version myself?
<edbian> Blue1, :)
<robertwall> Guest16178: type /nick newnamehere
<rocode> bobails, amd64 is the 64 bit edition. It will work on your 64bit processor.
<rockman> hah,thinks
<bobails> rocode: thanks
<tarikk> hey there.. im using 10.4.. i wanna put the bottom panel to the right side of the screen.. but the icons are all messed up and the images are wrong... is there anothe rsolution?
<rockman> i am the hero rockman ,robert too
<edbian> rockman, Do you like Ubuntu?  Do you have a question about it?
<bobails> btw, what's the difference between wubi and a true win7/linux dual boot? is one way better than the other?
<rockman> since 1998,i use it for years
<ali_> hi all, i downloaded a source of one package('apt-get source *'), then how could i rebuild the source package?
<rocode> tarikk, did you increase the width of the bar to adjust for the width of the icons and text?
<Blue1> bobails: well wubi runs under windows - a dual boot win/linux - linux doesn't run under windows
<uchobby> DasEi, Samsung T260, H30-81 V56-75 1920x1280@60
<rocode> bobails, you will have better performance running in a dual boot scenario, as Ubuntu will not be running as a guest operating system.
<rockman> where are you edbian?
<bobails> blue1: i am more concerned about performance loss
<linux_inferno> HELLO!!!
<edbian> rockman, I'm in VA  (is that what you mean?)
<tarikk> rocode, yes i did.. the background image is tile'd accross the whole bar.. and the the buttons are wrong etc.
<Blue1> bobails: dual boot
<edbian> linux_inferno, Hi
<bobails> rocode: thanks for confirming that
<Blue1> bobails: i run windows in a virtual box - it works - but slowly
<guampa> Blue1: yes it does under colinux or a vm
<rocode> bobails, by default, Ubuntu will attempt to install side by side with Windows 7, and you will just choose which one you wish to boot into at startup.
<edbian> Blue1, zombo?
<rockman> VA? where? in usa?
<Blue1> edbian: biggest time waster on the net...
<rocode> tarikk, how are the buttons wrong?
<edbian> Blue1, ha ha ha
<edbian> rockman, VA = Virginia.  Yes in the US
<Blue1> edbian: ;-p~
<bobails> rocode: you are saying i can just burn a ubuntu CD, and try install it on my win7 lap, it will offer dual boot option?
<linux_inferno> Do I need to add a subnet to my network to be able to netboot server1 from share1 and server 2-5 from share 2
<edbian> rockman, This is ubuntu support.  Do you have an ubuntu related question?
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: it booted in text mode now im getting a constant list of i/o and squashfs errors
<rockman> O,i'm in china,Xchat is like the ICQ?
<ironfoot495> Jordan_u sorry it took so long got caught up in the red tape.
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Bad burn or bad drive.
<glassresistor> possibly both
<glassresistor> thats what i figured
<ironfoot495> Jordan  _u: http://paste-bin.com/view/22c6650f
<ironfoot495> 						
<ironfoot495> View Raw
<ironfoot495> 		    google_protectAndRun("ads_core.google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad); 		
<edbian> rockman, It is.
<FloodBot2> ironfoot495: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocode> bobails, burn the ISO to the disk. Windows can do this just by double-clicking on the iso file. Then, insert the disc and restart your computer. If your BIOS is setup properly, it will boot from disk, and Ubuntu will give you the option of installing or running as a live cd.
<rockman> <edbian, is there chinese support?
<yagreor> hola... se habla español???
<edbian> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<edbian> rockman, yep ^^
<guampa> !es
<ironfoot495> ok
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: Maybe a motherboard issue affecting both the CDROM and hard drive connections.
<Blue1> yagreor: !es
<yagreor> gracias
<Blue1> !es | yagreor
<ubottu> yagreor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tarikk> rocode, do you want a screenshot??
<rocode> tarikk, that would be helpful.
<rockman> ubottu,how do i find them?url? does wine support internet games?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Are you running Ubuntu 9.10?
<tarikk> rocode, ok cool just a minute :)
<keith1> Got a ? I was testing to see if an older Dell Inspiron 1501 would accept Edubuntu (I want it for a laptop for my son) and I selected try before install. I did notice while it tried to boot that there was a wireless firmware error. It suggested I got to a website to upgrade drivers. Is this something I should prepare for upon installing it fully?
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Nvm, I can see you have both 9.10 and 10.04 from the boot info script output.
<edbian> keith1, You should make sure you have a wired internet connection on install.  Then there is a good chance the wifi drivers will be installed when the OS is installed.
<rocode> keith1, after you install, you can get the latest firmware updates and apply them without having to connect from system itself.
<linux_inferno> Can anyone help me with a networking/netbooting issue?????
<rocode> linux_inferno, what seems to be the issue?
<keith1> I understand. I can do a wired connection. I've just had the most problems with Ubuntu on Dell laptops
<glassresistor> Jordan_U: well cdrom is usb and hdd is sata
<robertwall> keith1: If you install the 'b43-fwcutter' package after installation with the ethernet connected, it should fetch them.
<linux_inferno> rocode my roommate has a share on x.x.2.2 and netboots a system. I want to netboot my system off x.x.2.20 Can i do this?
<linux_inferno> rocode or do I need to set up a share on another subnet like x.x.4.2
<keith1> thanks RobertWall I'll do that
<rocode> Yes you can. You won't have an issue using the same subnet.
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479212 , uchobby
<rockman> OMD！ silence only there
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479212 , uchobby_AFK
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Ironically, it appears that Ubuntu 9.10, which is installed on sda1, installed grub to the mbr of sdb.
<edbian> keith1, Dell ships laptops that come with Ubuntu pre-loaded.  You really shouldn't have any problems.
<rocode> edbian, Dell discontinued that program, IIRC.
<edbian> keith1, If you're having a lot of problems with the wifi be sure to look at the tail end of dmesg.  It usually gives a helpful hint :)
<linux_inferno> How would I go about accomplishing this rocode. I was following this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<edbian> rocode, Too bad :(
<keith1> Yeah I did notice that but this was an older Dell, and I was curious if that would apply in this case
<rockman> question, does wine have a default direct_X dll links?
<DasEi> etherealite_ :still around ?
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Which install can you currently boot, 9.10 or 10.04?
<rocode> edbian, IIRC, they discontinued non-server linux. There was a big pooha on slashdot a couple of weeks ago about it.
<ry0n> I had the power fail while I was resizing Partition A to Freespace B. The two changed orders in the partition table but B is still there and the same size and A is unmountable. gpart hangs after the first partition. am I hosed?
<edbian> rockman, keith1: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml
<oscurochu> I am trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 x64. everything *seems* to work fine, i hear the ubuntu login sound after some time, but my monitor goes to sleep shortly after selecting "try ubuntu" on the boot screen. i have an nvidia onboard video card
<DasEi> ry0n: a little, least
<DasEi> ry0n: is there data you still need ?
<rocode> linux_inferno, just make sure both of your subnet ranges do not interfere with each other.
<keith1> Those sneaky Dell people preloading Ubuntu. bet that saved them some $$
<ry0n> DasEi: eh, enough to spend hours but not enough to spend money? It's not important data but I'd rather not lose it if I can manually rebuild the partition table some way.
<iredux> ed, etc latest news I could find was July 26 this: http://www.itworld.com/open-source/115316/calm-down-dell-not-throwing-ubuntu-linux-out
<rocode> keith1, they charged extra for the laptop to come with linux, IIRC. I ended up buying mine with windows and reformatting.
<ry0n> and the two partitions appear to be still there and unchanged.
<linux_inferno> rocode Thanks, Ill look deeper into that
<rockman> other question ,I haver a internal graphic card and i buy a nvidia 7300 ,but cant setup ,got a black screen ,how to do ?
<oscurochu> any help getting my video card working on the ubuntu x64 live CD??
<ironfoot495> looki these pastebin wont let me have a url whats going on hyere??????
<tarikk> rocode, here is the ss http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ose740&s=4
<DasEi> ry0n: ok, then you need another running ubuntu (live cd least, better usb or such), and then have to run testdisk, that can take a long time, depending on drives size
<keith1> thanks for the links. I'll read up on it
<Guest34267> I have a question
<tensorpudding> !ask | Guest34267
<ubottu> Guest34267: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocode> tarikk, what system theme are you using?
<rockman> 10.10 doesnt support nivia
<ry0n> DasEi, hrm, testdisk might succeed where gpart failed? I hadn't checked it out, but it sounds like they do similar things.
<rockman> i mean old nvidia cards?
<tensorpudding> testdisk can restore partitions that exist but do not appear in the partition table
<zhihongye> Hi, does somebody know how to move "system menu" and "position menu" to "Application menu".
<rocode> oscurochu, what seems to be the issue?
<DasEi> ry0n: nah, that's a complete different tool
<bonez2046> DasEi: testdisk helped me a recover a hozed disc once.. it's powerful
<DasEi> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<ry0n> !info gpart
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-11 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Guest34267> I connected my evo 4g to my laptop running Ubuntu and it shows up in the disk utility but it will not show up on the desktop so I cannot access the files on it. How do I get it to show up on the desktop like normal? Thanks I am kind of new to ubuntu
<rocode> Guest34267, go to places, select the device, mount it, and it will appear on your desktop.
<DasEi> rockman: like which ?
<oscurochu> rocode: I try to boot the ubuntu x64 live CD, and my monitor goes to sleep shortly after the boot screen. After a minute or two, i hear the ubuntu startup/login sound. i tried pressing alt+f1, and my monitor still remains sleeping
<tarikk> rocode, default one.. ambiance
<rockman> dasei, 7300GT
<Guest34267> it will not show up in places
<rocode> oscurochu, enter your monitors control panel and disable sleep on lack of input detection.
<ry0n> Thanks for the program suggestion, but I do think it sounds like what gpart does, since they both scan partitions and try to build a new table.
<DasEi> rockman: supported under 10.04, and also propitary driver woks fine on that
<Guest34267> but in the disk utility it shows up as "HTC Android Phone"
<Kurogane> Any1 knows if i'm connected to vpn i get slow conection to internet?
<bsmith093> when i login from sleep where ist asks fro my password, it accepts then lets me back in, goes back to sleep after about 1.5 secs and i enter my pass again and its fine? running lucid
<oscurochu> rocode: it wont let me access the menu, everytime i press the menu button it goes to sleep
<rocode> Guest34267, does it show up under "Computer" as a device?
<Guest34267> no
<Guest34267> it shows up in the disk utility just not the computer
<rockman> DasEi:why cannt setup? is it useful to setup without nvidia card then put it on?
<oscurochu> rocode: i even tried unplugging the cable. this monitor sucks.
<rocode> tarikk, give me a second. Checking it on mine.
<tarikk> rocode, cool thanks
<DasEi> rockman: can be workaround, but why ? what happens if you try to install ?
<rockman> when internal and nvidia both on PC
<rocode> oscurochu, sound like. Let me see if I can find any similar issues. Can you give me your monitor make and model?
<miles_> who are you?
<ironfoot495> jordan_u: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479206/
<rockman> DASei: when they both on PC ,will show black screen i when setup
<Guest34267> My Evo only shows up in Disk Utility it will not show up in Computer, any help?
<rocode> miles_, we are the collective AI known as the "Ubuntu Community". We are coming. Expect us.
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: I've seen it.
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Which install can you currently boot, 9.10 or 10.04?
<DasEi> rockman: bios set correctly ?
<ironfoot495> 9.10
<DasEi> rockman: you can choose there which card should be primary
<miles_> sorry ,this is my first time chatting here.
<rockman> Dasei:bio set nidia on use ,is correct?
<miles_> #ubuntu
<rocode> miles_, no issue. This is the support channel for Ubuntu.
<oscurochu> rocode: i just turned my computer off and then on. every time the display changes, the monitor's menu will disappear, the only way i can access the menu is if i am recieving signal from a video card, but as soon as the signal changes, the menu disappears and i have to reopen it. so now i have it on the ubuntu boot screen while i tinker with the settings. what kind of fucking idiot makes a menu inaccessible for any reason at all?? i 
<DasEi> rockman: I assume you got an onbard, too, in bios you set which card will be the primary
<rocode> tarikk, I can't seem to reproduce that error with the tiling. Could you tell me what you did? Did you just change orientation?
<rocode> oscurochu, sounds like a poorly designed monitor.
<oscurochu> rocode: its an hp vs17e
<rockman> DasEi,I turn off the internal,only nvidia inuse
<DasEi> rockman: yes, for installing
<DasEi> rockman: you can in the later bring it back and use as dualhead
<Lost-in8> I am unable to unlock gdmsetup with "sudo gdmsetup" the unlock button when clicked does nothing. please help
<Guest34267> My Evo 4G will not show up under computer. It will only show up in disk utility can anyone please help me?
<razz1> anyone using vdr with xine, I can watch DVB-T fine but struggling to configure xvdr plugin, I am trying this for the first time, any help appreciated
<Lost-in8> This is with 10.04, i386
<oscurochu> rocode: ok, now it says no input siganl, instead of going to sleep. i think i got it figured out.
<DasEi> Lost-in8: hehe, ubu doesn't like you, well : call gdmsetup without root, then it works
<rockman> DasEi:i encounter this problen since 8.04, you means install with internal card and put on nividia after setup?
<oscurochu> but it still wont let me access the menu without a signal from the video card. oh well, now what?
<Lost-in8> DasEi: did already.... didn't work either
<Lost-in8> DasEi: would it be ok to not have a /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<rocode> oscurochu, do you have another monitor you can test? Because if it is a actual ubuntu display issue, that would be interesting.
<DasEi> rockman: that's strange behaviour then, with the bios correctly set, yes, you can also install via onboard, then install driver for 7300, then put card in
<oscurochu> rocode: yeah ill go get it
<blackMatrix_NY> hi all. Is there a method to see which command spawned of a certain processes that I see under ps
<DasEi> Lost-in8: it's /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Lost-in8> DasEi: oh ok cool, ty
<miles_> who can help me to download some programs used in this system?
<Lost-in8> DasEi: so...any other ideas?
<Lost-in8> DasEi: is there anyway to "reset" gdm without gdmsetup?
<DasEi> Lost-in8: ideas in what ?
<bazhang> miles_, try the software center and have a look at the ubuntu manual
<rockman> DasEi:u mean i must install 7300 driver before put it in? can do it without card?
<Lost-in8> DasEi: with my gdmsetup not letting me unlock it to change settings
<bazhang> !manual | miles_
<ubottu> miles_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<_chun> Can anyone help me with pulseaudio, specifically where I find the "source name/index" for use with "pactl set-source-volume"
<rocode> miles_, what programs are you looking for? You can find the complete package selection under the Software Center.
<DasEi> Lost-in8:  call gdmsetup without root, then it works
<DasEi> no sudo infront
<Lost-in8> DasEi: I did that already and it "didn't" work
<miles_> much thanks
<rpinzon> anyone know how to get working an external hdd using eSata connection? do i need to install something?
<Lost-in8> DasEi: wait.... now it worked....wth!
<oscurochu> rocode: both monitors say no signal
<Lost-in8> DasEi: thanks DasEi
<ry0n> dancing frog bug
<rocode> oscurochu, what is your video card spec?
<DasEi> Lost-in8: see the doc, have fun :)
<rocode> wait
<rocode> oscurochu, are you attaching this to your laptop, or box?
<oscurochu> rocode: nvidia, not sure which model or chipset (or however its is determined)
<oscurochu> rocode: box.
<rocode> oscurochu, is this a second monitor or the only monitor attached?
<DasEi> rockman: yes, can, then shutdown, put card in, setttle bios, reboot
<oscurochu> rocode: i've never had a problem with 32-bit ubuntu, just x64.
<tarikk> rocode, sorry got dropped. im using dual monitors that could be the issue
<oscurochu> rocode: i have tried two different monitors now, i only have one video card btw.
<tarikk> rocode, the screenshot only shows the right side
<Nautilus> someone mind helping a nix noob a little?  I want to grep files in the current dir for 'rounded'.  eg:  grep rounded *css   ?
<DasEi> rockman: to get the modules in kernel, a reboot is needed anyways after driver and header install
<abhijit> cant access pen drive after gparted formated it. urgent help please?????
<rocode> oscurochu, are you sure your system is 64bit?
<oscurochu> Nautilus: ls | grep rounded
<DasEi> rockman: the nvidia homepage gives detailed intructions and the latest driver
<abhijit> help
<oscurochu> rocode: yes, i ran gentoo x64 just fine
<POloser-> hello. i run hardy. do-release-upgrade will work only after 10.04.1 release? when it's planning?
<DasEi> abhijit: choosed wrong fs ? size of it ?
<oscurochu> rocode: plus everything seems to startup fine, i even hear the ubuntu startup sound you hear after logging in, the only problem is the monitor (that i know of)
<rockman> <DasEi> :thanks ,i will try it
<ry0n> If I update my system with "apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" out of habit instead of using the tool is it going to brick my OS eventually?
<bazhang> ry0n, that wont change versions
<rocode> ry0n, no. The tool is simply a graphical UI for that command.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | ry0n
<ubottu> ry0n: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> ry0n, /msg ubottu upgrade for how to change versions
<Nautilus> oscurochu: thanks but that doesnt find anything either. I know 'rounded' exists in the files
<rocode> tarikk, from what I can gather, the tiling issue is related to the window widget.
<abhijit> DasEi, 2gb pen drive
<DasEi> POloser-: http://tinyurl.com/34n4hpe
<ry0n> thanks bazhang, rocode
<DasEi> abhijit: formatted to which fs ?
<ironfoot495> jordan_U is there a cure ?
<Nautilus> oscurochu: oh, I added a * and it works
<oscurochu> Nautilus: rounded exists in the files, or in the directory?
<abhijit> DasEi, i forgot it now. but mainly ntfs or fat32
<Nautilus> oscurochu: in the files
<rocode> oscurochu, did this occur before or after installation?
<DasEi> abhijit: these small ones often just suppport fat32, or fat 16 even
<POloser-> DasEi: thanks. need to wait a little.
<oscurochu> rocode: im attempting to boot the ubuntu x64 live CD, so i havent even installed it yet.
<abhijit> DasEi, what should i do now?
<DasEi> abhijit: run gparted again and use another fs
<rocode> oscurochu, that's odd. It shouldn''t be dumping you to the livecd portion without giving the option of install/livecd. Which version is this?
<abhijit> DasEi, gparted cant detect it.
<ry0n> Holy crap, I think testdisk just succeeded where gpart failed.
<DasEi> abhijit: make new partitiontable, first (msdos)
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" from within 9.10, and make sure that grub is set to be installed to /dev/sda rather than /dev/sdb (do *not* select any partitions). That should also add 10.04 to the grub menu, then you should boot 10.04 and run the same command but select sdb.
<abhijit> DasEi, how?
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo fdisk -l      shows the drive ?
<DasEi> l=l
<DasEi> L
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: That way the two installs won't be stepping on each other when there are grub upgrades.
<tarikk> rocode, i see. but does the show desktop icon and rubbish bin normally get this big? the open windows.. they keep changing sizes get fat then thin when you open more
<ironfoot495> ok will do
<tarikk> rocode, it looks stupid lol.. not sure if this is just with me
<rocode> tarikk, try disabling the expand option in the panel preferences.
<oscurochu> rocode: on the 10.04 x64 live cd, it doesnt appear to give you the option. it shows some sort of splash screen, then continues to boot the live CD. now if you press a key (i pressed an arrow key), then the menu appears. i have only tried the livecd portion of the livecd.
<abhijit> DasEi, no it only shows sda. not my pen drive which is sdb or sdc
<DasEi> abhijit: so it might be broken then
<DasEi> abhijit: try lsusb
<rocode> oscurochu, try doing a straight install without livecd boot
<gundas> hi all, is there a way to setup commands to run i.e. exports, shell scripts when ubuntu server starts and also when it shutsdown / reboots ?
<tarikk> rocode, tried it umm.. its a little neater but the tiling is still there.. but its good enough i think
<tarikk> rocode, thanks!
<mena> hi
<Jordan_U> !boot | gundas
<ubottu> gundas: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rocode> tarikk, I am trying to find a solution to the tiling. I think it relates to how the windows widget builds its alpha for each individual item.
<mena> any one can help me in this
<DasEi> gundas: few, most common is /etc/init  or in the file rc.local
<rocode> mena, please ask your question on one line. Thank you.
<DasEi> gundas: or cronjobs
<mena> oky
<gundas> DasEi: how about shutdown.reboot ?
<abhijit> DasEi, it shows in lsusb but name is wrong. its transcend but it shows alcor corporation
<mena> i wanna install backtreak tools to mine meue
<Blue1> gundas: startup System/Preferences/Startup Applications or you can try rcconf
<ry0n> does cron know about shutdown and boot or is it just based on the clock?
<oscurochu> rocode: same result, screen goes blank. not sure if this is suppose to happen, but i highly doubt it.
<DasEi> gundas: also works, just with this commands in a script
<gundas> Blue1: on server
<abhijit> DasEi, ??  :-o
<Blue1> gundas: rcconf
<gundas> Blue1: thanks
<DasEi> gundas: you can write a script which then is called by cron
<Rubi_c0N> Does anybody have experience setting up GNU w/ Thunderbird in 10.4 TLS ?
<rocode> mena, backtrack is a specialist distribution that is packaged with a custom version of several of those security tools. However, you can find the individual tool list from the backtrack website and go to each tools website to download them.
<DasEi> abhijit: lsusb   finds it ?
<Blue1> Rubi_c0N: yeah
<gundas> you can run a cron when a pc reboots?
<abhijit> DasEi, it shows in lsusb but name is wrong. its transcend but it shows alcor corporation
<abhijit> DasEi, yes lsusb finds it
<mena> any one wanna help me tp install backtreak tools to my ubuntu
<mena> ?
<Blue1> gundas: sudo crontab -e
<Rubi_c0N> Blue1: need help
<ry0n> did someone tell oscurochu to try switching vtt?
<rocode> mena, I just answered your question.
<Blue1> Rubi_c0N: private message ok?
<Rubi_c0N> si
<mena> ty
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gundas> Blue1: does rc.local run even when a user hasn't logged in?
<abhijit> DasEi, i have pastebintit
<abhijit> DasEi, what should i pastebinit?
<HPtwhite> ok im trying to use a wireless adapter. when it tells me i need to put in a new line on the bottom of the modulation configuration file and type in code: then two line breaks then ndiswrapper do i literally put it in like that or just ndiswrapper? (ex: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide)
<DasEi> abhijit: re-plug the usb ,          dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Vigo_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mena> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Blue1> gundas: afaik yes, but I haven't tried it.
<abhijit> DasEi, ok
<mena> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<oscurochu> ry0n: what do you mean
<DasEi> mena: which distro ? live cd ?
<abhijit> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/viCUprfn
<mena> ubuntu 10.4
<ry0n> oscurochu, ctrl+alt+1 or whatever
<DasEi> mena: are you on live cd ?
<oscurochu> ry0n: you mean tty?
<DasEi> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<mena> no i install on hard desk
<blackMatrix_NY> anyway to find out the command that kicked of a process ?
<oscurochu> ry0n: yes, i did try that btw.
<abhijit> DasEi, i give you link.
<ry0n> oscurochu, yeah, it was probably a dumb suggestion though. I was just wondering if you had tried it.
<DasEi> mena: so pastebinit will be there, sure no typo ?
<mena> this massage show for me
<DasEi> abhijit: so least it's not broken, try sudo fdisk -l  again
<abhijit> DasEi, ok
<ouyes> HOW does ubuntu support SSD
<DasEi> mena: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<abhijit> DasEi, this is output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/ZxYQQt71 it only shows my primary internal hdd - sda but it dont show my pen drive which is either sdb or sdc  ??? help????
<oscurochu> ry0n: its only a dumb suggestion if it is completely unrelated to the problem, for instance, telling me to try using a different wireless device, that would be a dumb suggestion because my monitor not working has nothing to do with wireless devices.
<mena> xppresp3@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<opij> no packages or dependencies of any kind are kept in /home, right?
<mena> Reading package lists... Done
<mena> Building dependency tree
<mena> Reading state information... Done
<mena> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<FloodBot2> mena: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oscurochu> DasEi: its supported in the kernel.
<mena> oky sorry
<abhijit> :'(
<oscurochu> DasEi: any OS with kernel level support of SSD can support SSD.
<DasEi> oscurochu: nick miss ouyes: HOW does ubuntu support SSD  :)
<tucemiux> abhijit, the first step is to figure out where is your device
<DasEi> oscurochu: I know that , hehe
<abhijit> tucemiux, and how to do that?
<oscurochu> DasEi: then i dont understand your question.
<DasEi> oscurochu: tell ouyes, who asked  :)
<abhijit> DasEi, you gave upon me? :'(  :'(
<abhijit> :(
<ouyes> DasEi,  nick miss ouyes? what do you mean?
<mena> ??/
<tucemiux> sudo lshw -C disk
<tucemiux> abhijit, sudo lshw -C disk
<DasEi> abhijit: no, but seems like the partiton table has been damaged, so it won't get found anymore
<abhijit> tucemiux, ok
<abhijit> DasEi, reinstall ubuntu?
<DasEi> abhijit: what ? cause a lost pendrive ?
<opij> no packages or dependencies of any kind are kept in /home, right?
<Vigo_> Or repair it.
<rocode> DasEi, erm, okay. Ubuntu supports SSD because the Linux kernel supports SSD. SSD is supported at the kernel level by a specific set of instructions that handle the use of a SSD device. (vague answers are the best for vague questions)
<tucemiux> opij, no -- unless you installed somewhere in there yourself, "/home" contains your personal files
<abhijit> DasEi, yes i want that pen drive. i dont have money to buy new one!!! :( : '(
<opij> ok
<DasEi> rocode: again, you'r on a nick-miss, it was ouyes that asked
<HPtwhite> ok im trying to use a wireless adapter. when it tells me i need to put in a new line on the bottom of the modulation configuration file and type in code: then two line breaks then ndiswrapper do i literally put it in like that or just ndiswrapper? (ex: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide)
<abhijit> tucemiux, two entries shown for sdb and sdc
<rocode> DasEi, my mistake.
<ouyes> DasEi, I want to buy a light lap and improve its mobility(work well in a moving state), so I have to change to ssd, I doubt that ubuntu have good supports for ssd media.
<abhijit> tucemiux, DasEi i found it. its disk sdc and it shows in lshhw -C disk
<tucemiux> abhijit, so you can most likely mount one of those, I try to find out if theyre being mounted already: "sudo fdisk -l"
<rocode> ouyes, Ubuntu supports SSD very well, because Linux supports SSD, and was the first to support SSD.
<tucemiux> abhijit,  ready for step 2?
<abhijit> tucemiux,  no its not mounted
<DasEi> ouyes: but you followed the answers and now know ssd is well supported
<abhijit> tucemiux, yes ready
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: What flavor or version?
<Architeuthis> I was wondering what command to use to update CLamAV
<rocode> Architeuthis, 'freshclam'
<rocode> Will download the latest definitions.
<Architeuthis> ok, thanks
<tucemiux> abhijit, create a mount point for your device, say "/media/pendrive", you have to chown the mount point to yourself either now or after you mount it: sudo chown username:username /media/pendrive
<tucemiux> abhijit, let me know when youre ready for step 3
<abhijit> tucemiux, can you give me step by step instruction? i dont kow how to do that
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo mkdir /media/pendrive
<abhijit> DasEi, done
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo chown -R $USER /media/pendrive
<DasEi> say hello to tucem..
<abhijit> tucemiux, hello
<tucemiux> DasEi, its not mounted yet so dont need -R, maybe after it's mounted then he should chown it
<tucemiux> abhijit, follow DasEi 's directions
<abhijit> DasEi, tucemiux chown: missing operand after `/media/pendrive'
<abhijit> tucemiux, ok
<DasEi> abhijit: typo ?
<abhijit> DasEi, no i use tab key
<pgpkeys> Can someone explain to me how I would track down what is generating these messages?  File descriptor 3 (pipe:[633248]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 23256: /bin/sh
<tucemiux> abhijit, do it the easy way: sudo chown myusername:myusername /media/pendrive
<DasEi> abhijit: I don't think we'll be able to mount it, as partiton table seems broken
<abhijit> tucemiux, DasEi that worked
<pgpkeys> occasionally it pops up when typing in the terminal, othertimes when large text is flowing (such as during an update)
<abhijit> DasEi, that worked username:username worked
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: NDIS , WICD or an actual driver for Hardware?
<abhijit> DasEi, no solution? so what shoud i do with that pen drive now? :'( :'(
<DasEi> abhijit: the lshw,  which one was the pendrive, sdb1 or sdc1 ?
<abhijit> :'(
<abhijit> DasEi, sdc
<tucemiux> abhijit, last step, mount it, im not sure how to do that since I dont know how what partition type your pendrive uses, you typically mount a device like this: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom --- sudo mount [/dev/pendrive_device_name]   /media/pendrive_mountpoint, you have to specify a format somewhere
<DasEi> abhijit: make that sure, else we might kill another drive
<nimbiotics> Guys, for the last 24hrs ive been trying to share a ntfs partition from my ubuntu pc without luck. I cant even see the my own shares, let alone the other PCs on the network. Can some please help me? TIA!
<abhijit> DasEi, yes it is sure sdc
<tucemiux> abhijit, you have to use "sudo fdisk -l" --- make sure you dont use anything that's already mounted
<abhijit> tucemiux, it tells that unkknown device
<abhijit> tucemiux, yah
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<abhijit> :-o
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
 * abhijit is scared!
<abhijit> DasEi, unable to open /dev/sdc
 * dexi is trying to find SOMETHING productive to do before bed... any ideas?
<ry0n> nimbiotics, did you try connecting via IP?
<abhijit> dexi, fix my pen drive?
<uRock> dexi, dishes
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<DasEi> hehehe^
<nimbiotics> ry0n: i've troed everything but witchcraft :/
 * pgpkeys breaks out the wiji bouard
<dexi> abhijit, uRock, dishwasher (not the machine :p) -- Whats wrong with it?
<abhijit> DasEi, done. installed.
<HPtwhite> Vigo: I think its for an actual driver (im a n00b)
<rocode> nimbiotics, sudo apt-get install goats-blood?
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo testdisk
<DasEi> abhijit: new log
<abhijit> DasEi, it takes me to some prompt
<abhijit> DasEi, ok i selected create new log
<DasEi> abhijit: darn sdc listed there ?
<nimbiotics> rocode: E: Couldn't find package goats-blood
<abhijit> DasEi, no
<ry0n> heh.
<HPtwhite> Vigo_: I think its for an actual driver (im a n00b)
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: We all are, some just never admit it, What is the dongle? like Broadcom, Aeros or something?
<rocode> nimbiotics, that was a witchcraft joke. ignore me.
<nimbiotics> rocode: LMAO!!!
<HPtwhite> its a d link EUA 2340
<nimbiotics> rocode: :D :D
<abhijit> DasEi, sdc is not there. only my primay hdd is there
<ry0n> it says something about OSS package names that it seemed believable, perhaps?
<DasEi> abhijit: scroll down, quit
<bingrailed> hello! just installed wubi ubuntu on my win7 laptop and jumped in here from chatzilla! so far so good
<abhijit> DasEi, yah. quited.
<DasEi> abhijit: looks quite bad
<abhijit> DasEi, :(
<rocode> bingrailed, good to hear! =)
<bingrailed> Question: what irc client do u guys recommend?
 * abhijit needs a pen drive.
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo dd if=/dev/null of=dev/sdc
<ry0n> BitchX has the best name.
<rocode> bingrailed, it depends on preference. I am partial to xChat, but there are several others.
<bingrailed> ryon: no doubt about that :)
<HPtwhite> and theres something i found that said to use ndiswrapper with the windows xp driver for it
<pgpkeys> i'm addicted to my irssi, but thats me.
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdc        ,typo above
<abhijit> DasEi, dd: opening `/dev/sdc': No medium found
<ry0n> I use xchat, as the above. People like irssi?
<pgpkeys> i've never been known to be stable
<ry0n> yeah
<abhijit> DasEi, yah i corrected that typo
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rubi_c0N> pgpkeys: LOL
<HPtwhite> so i unzipped it and put the inf, bin, sys, etc in a folder on the desktop and ran some commands from the terminal
<_chun> Can anyone help me with changing application specific volumes from the terminal?
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<pgpkeys> ;)
<bingrailed> ryon: supposed someday i get a job, it's kinda hard to say: i use bitchx and I love it
<visitor1> hi people, i have two old hdd installed on my xubuntu 10.4 machine, i need to mount them manualy, i would like to automount them at boot, what do i need to add into fstab? they are ntfs
<Rubi_c0N> pgpkeys: lets just use md6 and rsa3 ;)
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: Here is the DLink page:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<ry0n> bingrailed, in that case use goats-blood
<pgpkeys> rubi_c0n ~ all over an RS232
<bingrailed> thanks, guys! i am getting xchat then
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdc
<abhijit> DasEi,
<abhijit> /dev/sdc:
<abhijit>  re-reading partition table
<linux_op> hi
<HPtwhite> Vigo_: Tn im    an       ok nw...auff s popinu lol
<Rubi_c0N> pgpkeys: ROFL
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo fdisk -l
<linux_op> Im looking for a light weight distro that can boot from usb and has the 'make' command in its bash
<pgpkeys> uhh in its bash?
<abhijit> DasEi, sdc not listed in fdisk -l :(
<DasEi> linux_op: try headless install and later install icewm
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: It happens: also here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<linux_op> dasei: oww god want something precompiled
<DasEi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<linux_op> im on pmagic atm
<linux_op> booo
<linux_op> kubuntu!
<linux_op> =)
<abhijit> DasEi, mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009) /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<DasEi> abhijit: sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc
<pgpkeys> light weight, but he wants kde
<abhijit> DasEi, mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009) /dev/sdc: No medium found
<linux_op> nonono
<linux_op> I just want something lightweight
<DasEi> linux_op: kde is the heaviest head
<linux_op> can be jwm, blackbox..
<abhijit> :'(
<nimbiotics> Why is it that i cant see my own pc when i go to places->network? furthermore, when i click on windows network, i get error message: "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server". What can be wrong?
<linux_op> oww man
<linux_op> will I ever find a light weight usb distro that has the make command =((
<abhijit> !lubuntu | linux_op
<ubottu> linux_op: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ry0n> I would assume there are lightweight development distros, but I could be wrong?
<DasEi> linux_op: but you can use any base and alter it later to your needs
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linux_op> hmm
<MasonB> Ok, does anyone know how to make the WIFI in ubuntu work
<linux_op> do most or all ubuntu dirivatives use debian?
<Rubi_c0N> MasonB: yes
<linux_op> I know that at least 3 do
<MasonB> How?
<MasonB> Please tell me
<DasEi> !unetbootin | linux_op
<ubottu> linux_op: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ry0n> MasonB, I must, since it worked out of the box?
<rocode> linux_inferno, Ubuntu itself is derived from debian.
<MasonB> I didn't use the box
<pgpkeys> linux_op ~ since ubuntu is itself derived from debian, the answer would most probably be yes
<Rubi_c0N> tyon : LMAO
<ry0n> linux_inferno, ubuntu is a subset of debian
<Omen_20> why is searching ubuntu so slow? Windows search blows it away.
<Vigo_> linux_op: Yes.
<DasEi> abhijit: looks we are through with linux board-tools, next would be specialized data-recovery tools
<abhijit> DasEi, ohhh. how to find that toools?
<linux_op> well
<Vigo_> linux_op: Are you looking for a real lightweight system based on Ubuntu/Debian?
<linux_op> can any1 please tell me how to add the make comand to a distro?
<ry0n> Omen_20, I would assume because windows searching is based on an index it builds in the background?
<DasEi> Omen_20: it's not, once the db is set up
<AzMoo> Hi guys, in other distros I can add a scsi hard-drive to a running machine and run: rescan-scsi-bus.sh to find the drive. I can't seem to find that in ubuntu. Have they replaced it with anything?
<linux_op> oww I would so appriciate it
<Vigo_> linux_op: This is  #offtopic
<pgpkeys> linux_op ~ sudo apt-get install make make-doc
<DasEi> Omen_20: try sudo updatedb (will take time once) and then locate
<HPtwhite> Vigo_: thanks; looks like ive got some reading to do :P
<visitor1> hi people, i have two old hdd installed on my xubuntu 10.4 machine, i have to mount them manualy, i would like to automount them at boot, what do i need to add into fstab? they are ntfs
<rocode> linux_op: Try getting sudo apt-get install build-essential
<h00k> linux_op: your question might be better suited for #linux as it's not Ubuntu specific
<ry0n> linux_op, you could try something like "linux from scratch"
<Vigo_> HPtwhite: Yes, learning is part of the fun!
<Rubi_c0N> Who is having wifi issues ?
<DasEi> visitor1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HPtwhite> i am
<h00k> !who | rocode
<ubottu> rocode: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> visitor1: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<h00k> bah, I meant !ask | Rubi_c0N
<Rubi_c0N> HPTwhite: whats your make of your wifi card
<DasEi> visitor1: give url her
<DasEi> visitor1: give url here
<Vigo_> Rubi_con: HPtwhite is,was.
<rocode> h00k, don't worry. I will take the reminder. =)
<ry0n> MasonB was having wifi problems
<Rubi_c0N> Its like a crackhouse in here
<h00k> rocode: hah :)
<h00k> rocode: sorry
<Rubi_c0N> B33r
<abhijit> DasEi, ??
<ry0n> Rubi_c0N, in what way? I've not been in many crack houses.
<Tricia> Is it possible to install Ubuntu onto a device without booting into the normal installer?
<rocode> Rubi_c0N, this is off peak. During peak, we have about 15 questions a minute.
<Rubi_c0N> ROFL
<rocode> Tricia, have you looked at diskless install?
<Rubi_c0N> This is great
<Tricia> rocode: nope. I'll look at it
<ry0n> rocode, I'm actually surprised there isn't some sort of triage system with multiple channels.
<DasEi> Rubi_c0N: It's quite calm atm
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: WUA-2340 RangeBooster G USB Adapter
<HPtwhite> Dlink...
<pgpkeys> irc is starting to remind me more and more of free-range aol rooms
<DasEi> abhijit: no more ideas, sorry
<rocode> ry0n, actually, we have multiple channels for spills.
<abhijit> DasEi, in my vista it detects my pen drive but it cant access/modify/format/show its partitino. when i double click on pen drive it tell me that first insert medium in Removable disk (E)
<abhijit> DasEi, :'(
 * abhijit is crying
<rocode> ry0n, when we get a new release, we can get up to 20,000 users.
 * abhijit is planning to steal DasEi 's pen drive!
<ry0n> abhijit, you have tried the drive on other computers, yes?
<ry0n> I mean, I assume so.
<DasEi> abhijit: why that ?
<abhijit> ry0n, not another computer. in this same computer with vista
<abhijit> DasEi, joke
<ry0n> uh, couldn't it be a problem with the port or the controller then?
<Ritlee> ok here's a fun one for the scripters out there, how do i delete ALL but one word from a line, when the word's position is not known? ie awk '{ print $# }' will not suffice
<abhijit> ry0n, may be
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i just did the lsusb thing and am not sure what im looking for. Vigp_ gave me a link and my device isnt there so im guessing its not supported anymore, but the lsusb sees it as a dlink and i ran across an i guess older page that said it was compatible (dont have url any longer)
<Rubi_c0N> HPTwhite: mount
<ry0n> Hrm, I think the first thing I'd try is a known good usb port.
<DasEi> Tricia: like a netboot ?
<Rubi_c0N> lsusb
<Rubi_c0N> dmesg
<Tricia> mm. no
<Tricia> DasEi: more like, I'm on ubuntu now, I have a hard drive connected via USB, and I want to install ubuntu on that (so I can put it in a computer later)
<Rubi_c0N> Hptwhite: go to ralink site
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: sorry im a newb do i just type that in? dmesg?
<HPtwhite> ok and what am i looking for there
<DasEi> Tricia: ic, could use vbox for that
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: how new is your USB adapter
<abhijit> brb
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: its an older one. ive had it a couple years. only does G
<Ritlee> DasEi: netbootin should do what you want, or there's another program that comes w/ lucid
<Tricia> DasEi: hm. That might just work.
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: hmm google your make then look it up on backtrack forums , has it worked before ?
<DasEi> Ritlee: tell tricia, but that will not be same like normal install, and usbcreator is there, too (just startmedium)
<abhijit> hmm
<Rubi_c0N> G should work off the distro
<HPtwhite> not on linux, just winblows
<abhijit> wingdows
<Rubi_c0N> More like everybody in the world see through windows
<HPtwhite> yeah i found something on it and i went to follow the instructions and it gave me an odd message...ill see if i can find it again
<ry0n> macrohard
<Vigo_> linux_op: still here?
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: K
<DasEi> abhijit: you can try gparted live cd or oter datarecoverytools, but for now, we tried what was possible without "forensics"
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: worst comes to worst you might have to recompile it somehow off a firmware download
<abhijit> DasEi, ok. thanks for your time tough.
<ry0n> DasEi, what about a known good USB port? I mean, he's only tried it on one port on one computer?
<abhijit> :)
<Ritlee> DasEi: oh heh now i see
<DasEi> Ritlee: it'as funny this day, you're the third doing so :)
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: go to free software center
<nimbiotics> Why is it that i cant see my own pc when i go to places->network? furthermore, when i click on windows network, i get error message: "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server". What can be wrong?
<DasEi> visitor1: ??
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340
<Ritlee> DasEi: heh been a while since i have been on IRC
<DasEi> nimbiotics: smb.conf not altered
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: thats what i was talking about with weird error on the link
<Ritlee> ok here's a fun one for the scripters out there, how do i delete ALL but one word from a line, when the word's position is not known? ie awk '{ print $# }' will not work because the words position that i want can change within the line
<nimbiotics> DasEi: How can I fix that?
<DasEi> Ritlee: happens to me , too, like in in more then two conservations, but let's stay topic
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i went to software center and got ndiswrapper
<DasEi> nimbiotics: gksudo gedit /etc/smb.conf
<DasEi> nimbiotics: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<willwh> howdy folks - how do I do a copy of a dir from one user to another - and assign owner/permissions to the new user?, like: cp -r ~/somedir /home/someuser/somedir - with "someuser" having owner / perms
<ry0n> gksudo? I don't have to use EXPORTs? woah.
<DasEi> !gksudo > ry0n
<ubottu> ry0n, please see my private message
<willwh> cp -r ~/somedir /home/someuser/somedir && sudo -l someuser && chown somedir/   ----something like that?
<willwh> seems a bit overly complex for something I would've thought fairly simple :)
<DasEi> willwh: sudo chown -R someuser ~/somedir /home/someuser/somedir
<HPtwhite> glin
<HPtwhite> sry mt
<willwh> ah, ty
<willwh> man chown and I'd not be asking the question
 * willwh slaps himself
<willwh> thx for the prompt
<ry0n> oh, chown can move? dang.
<DasEi> willwh: problem can be that all files in there are owned by someuser then, even if before it was different
<willwh> DasEi: yes - that primarly what I want in this case
<Zelozelos> is there a way/program to use a web cam as a security cam
<DasEi> willwh: better use rsync, which can bring permissions, too
<DasEi> willwh: so there you go
<willwh> no need :)
<willwh> one time copy
<Tricia> DasEi: hm. don't think it's going to work. Don't think you can use real harddrives as virtual drives with virtualbox. (unlelss I'm mistaken)
<ry0n> Zelozelos, zoneminder?
<Zelozelos> ill check it out ty
<willwh> oh - anyone got a nice guide for configuring mpd?
<DasEi> Tricia: which size has the exterrnal /internal
<Tricia> DasEi: what+?
<willwh> presumably - if symlinking some ~/Music dir - I will need to give mpd user perms to read?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: dont know what else to put in there. workgroup is right, usershare owner only is set to false and I've got at least one share: [mymedia] ///comment = My media & Documents ///read only = yes ///locking = no /// path = /media/My Media /// guest ok = yes
<DasEi> Tricia: the gigabytes
<Tricia> DasEi: 60G
<DasEi> Tricia: which size has the exterrnal /internal
<Zelozelos> ry0n, looks like what i ws lookin for thank you
<Tricia> DasEi: I'm not sure what you mean
<Ritlee> ok here's a fun one for the scripters out there, how do i delete ALL but one word from a line, when the word's position is not known? ie awk '{ print $# }' will not work because the words position that i want can change within the line
<ry0n> Zelozelos, No problem, have fun.
<Tricia> DasEi: external HD is 60GB.
<DasEi> nimbiotics: browseable yes, uncomment wins.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server
 * Zelozelos is gonna catch that possy thats messin w his cars now!
<DasEi> Tricia: and the internal ?
<Tricia> DasEi: I have 23G free.
<ry0n> Ritlee, you want a document that consists of the same word over and over again with lots of space around it?
<DasEi> nimbiotics: after altering, saving, got to restart samba to take effect
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: What did NDIs wrapper do for you
<nimbiotics> DasEi: thanks for the link, hope it works
<Ritlee> ry0n: lol no i want to pull ONE word out of a line,
<Tricia> Ritlee: okay, how do you know which word?
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: did it crack wpa2 enterprise TKIP Mschap version 2 ;)
<willwh> Ritlee: in to what?
<ry0n> yeah, that's what I was wondering. Which word?
<willwh> stdout?
<Ritlee> Tricia: starts with S0 and has one more number ie S01
<DasEi> Tricia: so could set up a virtual hd with 10 gig, afterwards boot live in vbox and then dd it over (also can mount the vdi, might be easier), then later expand again on the 60  gb
<ry0n> wouldn't that be a task for grep, not awk?
<Ritlee> willwh: if i can get it to output into anything i can manipulate it in to what i need
<nimbiotics> DasEi: hmmm you never told me the link was in ... german?!
<willwh> yeah - grep will just print the line where it is exists
<DasEi> nimbiotics: oh sorry, getting tired, second
<Tricia> there's the -o flag
<Ritlee> ry0n: grep displays the whole line that has the expression, i want the "Word" that contains the expression, not to whole line
<willwh> egrep, yah
<Ritlee> Tricia: -o with which command?
<DasEi> nimbiotics: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<willwh> man egrep ( -o, --only-matching       show only the part of a line matching PATTERN)
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i have no idea what u meant by that lol. i used to have it on wpa-psk2 personal TKIP
<thomson1> one thing i've never been able to grasp is correctly partioning a drive to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu
<DasEi> nimbiotics: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<willwh> thomson1: there isn't much to understand really
<DasEi> thomson1: just ask
<willwh> 2 partitions is fine
<Ritlee> -o with egrep hmmm
<Ritlee> i'll try that ;)
<ry0n> thomson1, the problem isn't the partitioning, it's not having windows overwrite grub, right?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: thanks!
<willwh> Ritlee: let me know if you want a simple bash script for iyt
<DasEi> np, bitte
<willwh> I just use a little script all the time, so I can paste what I am looking for in to the terminal
<thomson1> well, it's mainly understanding what partitions i should have and their size
<thomson1> there seems to be a lot of conflicting information about it
<Ritlee> willwh: WOOT! ty got it :D
<willwh> np :)
<willwh> glad I could help
<DasEi> thomson1: swap is orientated on the ram the box got
<Ritlee> i've been googling this for about 5 hours now lol
<willwh> really? :( ouch
<ry0n> thomson1, I suppose because of how you will use them. You could always sequester each OS on like their own 10gb partition and then leave the rest as a FATxx filedump.
<Ritlee> researching under 'sed' and 'awk' but to to avail
<Ritlee> thank ya'll
<DasEi> ry0n: I wouldn't
<willwh> Ritlee: pm :)
<DasEi> thomson1: size of the drive ?
<ry0n> DasEi, yeah, but dual booting implies that you're not sure which OS you're going to use perhaps, if you're *not sure* how much space to give to each.
<thomson1> DasEi: 320 GB
<DasEi> ryon: but then use ext3 least, for it's journaling and fsck-functions
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: I was joking with you
<DasEi> thomson1: so can go with 20GB for each OS, and do the rest in ext3
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: are you up and running
<HPtwhite> o lol
<ry0n> mounting your ext3 data dump under windows requires a 3rd party util though, doesn't it?
<HPtwhite> no im not....i still havent figured out what im supposed to do this is all greek to me
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: really
<DasEi> thomson1: ext3 is well supported under win with a little addon, and home can be moved to all or a part of the storagepart later
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i can tell you what ive done so far if that helps........
<ry0n> I wasn't saying fat was a better fs, just that both of his OSs would read it out of the box.
<DasEi> thomson1: just keep in mind the hd supports only 4 primary partitions
<Rubi_c0N> ry0n : use Acronis if security is not an issue
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: shoot
<willwh> ry0n: I have to agree
<willwh> if unsure - fat filestore
<willwh> otherwise - you'll have a lot of questions/issues in future
<DasEi> thomson1: linux can boot from all partitons, whereas windows, least the recent ones, demanded a primary ,idk for 7
<ry0n> I got in the habit of formatting drives for solely sata to fat for interoperability. This was mostly when ntfs support in debian was minimal.
<ry0n> ehr, data not sata
<DasEi> thomson1: you are aware of primary/extended/logical ?
<thomson1> DasEi: yeah
<DasEi> fine then
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i put the drivers in a folder on the desktop....i installed ndiswrapper....i ran some commands in terminal like sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/Drivers/file name here and then something or another for a module putting ndiswrapper at the end of the file and saving it so it will startup
<abhinav_singh> i am using vsplit in vi to view two files on same screen..please tell me how to switch between files
<DasEi> ry0n: if avoidable, there are lots of good reason to use a journaling fs
<DasEi> also defragmentation
<thomson1> although, maybe i should buy another hdd because i kinda want to keep the partition setup i hvae on this one
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: and then restarted hoping it would boot up. i also configured the wireless settings to my SSID and MAC of my router setting for DHCP automatic
<ry0n> DasEi, yeah, I mean, my behavior is solely due to microsofts posture about interoperability. It has little to do with the merits of relative file systems. I've not had many dual boot machines though.
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: i ran the lsusb commands and found the device in the list...im lost from there
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: ok
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: you went way to deep into that
<ry0n> thomson1, hard drives are cheap as all get out. It's kind of silly not to have more tb that you know what to do with as an end user.
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: when i say linux n00b i really mean it :(
<DasEi> ry0n: datarecovery, defragmentation, speed, filerestrictions, ownership.. could become and endless talk, reall' no fat32
<APERSON> is there a way to have totem remember to hid the video controlls?
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: lol ok just tryin to be thorough
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: me too its all good thats how you learn ;)
<ry0n> All of those advantages dissolve if the user decides to never boot ubuntu again though and only use their windows partition.
<DasEi> ry0n: no, that's not right
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: yeah once i get past this ill need help fixing my sound (all staticy garbled and volume goes up and down on its own), finding a linux equivalant of DVD shrink and how to install it (found some dox, but says something about other prerequisites and i dont know how to check if i have them) and something to burn the backup files from it. once i get that figured out ill be on my path to...
<HPtwhite> ...learning lol
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: Im not daddy day care
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: jk
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: sounds like you have a bad kernel
<DasEi> thomson1: another view worth is encryption of course, there you would want to keep each OS with it's storage alligned
<diannaore> is there a ubuntu noob channel?
<Rubi_c0N> did you check your MD5 checksum
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: lol not sayin ya are. one step at a time. as soon as i get this figured out im calling it a night...work in the mornin
<DasEi> !hi | diannaore
<ubottu> diannaore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ry0n> diannaore, feel free to ask your question here.
<DasEi> diannaore: yes , there is, let me look
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: what dpes lsusb read
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: copy paste
<DasEi> diannaore: just ask here, it's ubuntu-beginners
<HPtwhite> umm which part?
<HPtwhite> i cant im on a different machine because i have no internet
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: usb ciso dual band yata yata
<Rubi_c0N> ok
<diannaore> thanks
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: do you know how to run virtual machines
<HPtwhite> not particularly no
<ry0n> I used to work in a virtual machine shop. I'm a virtual mechanic.
<lshaoli> hi  大家好
<HPtwhite> lawlz ry0n
<Rubi_c0N> ry0n: yea ? whats your flavor ? oracle , vmware , Vpc , or V2 ?
<DasEi> abhijit: pm you ?
<HPtwhite> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 07d1:3a08 D-Link System Predator Bootloader Download Device Descriptor...does that help?
<ry0n> Rubi_c0N, heh. It was actually just a joke, sorry. Although I have used vmware and vpc bothe personally and in the former case professionally. But not for anything interesting.
<ry0n> I just think "virtual machine" is comedic if you read "machine" as something other than "computer". Like a virtual chipper shredder or extruder.
<ry0n> I also did a bunch of POS contracts and no one besides me found the dual nature of the intialism hilarious.
<Rubi_c0N> Ry0n: LOL
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: on it one sec i need a drink
<phoenix_> when i try to run gyachi, its not starting, i am getting an error "segmentation fault". but when i run with root previleges, it runs fine. but i dont want to give root previleges to gyachi. help please.
<coz_> ry0n,  POS as in Point of sale?
<ry0n> coz_, yeah, it was all old IBM 486s and pentium 2s.
<hariom> How to find which process is running on which port and ip? including localhost
<coz_> ry0n,   on linux?
<ry0n> running scales and cash registers and hand scanners and the like.
<ry0n> I have no idea about the OS, I just did hardware. Sorry.
<Rubi_c0N> ry0n: ROFL
<Rubi_c0N> ry0n: 96 BOD
<ry0n> It was a board swapping and soldering job mostly.
<coz_> ry0n,    right understood....oh ok  I was wondering if you tried any of the linux POS software... I have found a nice one     openbravo  java based
<DasEi> hariom: top, better htop
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: is it ok if i PM you in a minute with the terminal info so i dont flood the room and you can answer in channel? im on a windows machine using chatzilla and i dont have anything like pastebin here
<ry0n> coz_, no, sorry. But it sounds interesting. I might have to look into it was well.
<DasEi> hariom: and ip I assume you mean id , pid
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: np hope your using a proxy
<hariom> DasEi: no, IP:Port
<hariom> along with process which is running on it
<HPtwhite> meh? for what? so u dont get my ip address?
<DasEi> hariom: trafshow or etherape
<Rubi_c0N> HPtwhite: just fucking with you , windows box irc usually = FUCKED
<HPtwhite> o lol
<IdleOne> !language | Rubi_c0N
<thomson1> maybe i should just buy a laptop and run ubuntu on that
<ubottu> Rubi_c0N: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ry0n> Okay, a question. I am trying to use testdisk to recover a partition that was hosed by an interrupted resize in gparted. After the deep scan, it shows the partition three times with the same contents listed when I hit "p". How do I tell which is the good one?
<Rubi_c0N> !Commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phoenix_> how to run a program with a particular style
<coz_> phoenix_,  particular style?
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: okiez brb smoke time and drink refill
<phoenix_> coz_: i forgot the command , something like xyz --style -human"
<coz_> phoenix_,  oh mmm let me check
<Jordan_U> ry0n: An interrupted resize is likely not actually a good candidate for fixing with testdisk.
<coz_>    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219277
<coz_> phoenix_,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219277
<ry0n> Jordan_U, does this imply that it's a good candidate for fixing with something else?
<ry0n> I was growing it to fill unallocated space. So the files should have ended up *somewhere*.
<phoenix_> coz_: its not that one
<Jordan_U> ry0n: I doubt that the partition table was actually changed, so you just have a filesystem that's half resized. I don't know what the best tool for fixing it is, but I don't think you should change the partition table as that could lead you to accidentily overwrite data
<ry0n> I'd be fine with mounting it readonly
<Jordan_U> ry0n: What filesystem?
<ry0n> (sheepishly) ntfs
<ju4n64> ntfs
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Since you were growing it rather than shrinking it I think that makes it more likely to be recoverable, since existing files / metadata likely didn't have to be moved.
<ry0n> I was just growing it to fill up unallocated space in gparted, so yeah, nothing should have had to move. Although, the empty space was before it, not after it.
<ry0n> I dunno if that makes a difference.
<HPtwhite> Rubi_c0N: im back
<Jordan_U> ry0n: It does :(
<ry0n> assola
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Do you have the log from gparted?
<ry0n> did it make one? I wasn't here when the power failed.
<coz_> phoenix_,   I have no idea then...however if you remember the command let me know :)
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Ahh, I thought it was a software error rather than lost power.
<phoenix_> coz_: when i try to run gyachi, its not starting, i am getting an error "segmentation fault". but when i run with root previleges, it runs fine. but i dont want to give root previleges to gyachi.
<coz_> phoenix_,  how did you install this?   you may have to change its permissions
<ry0n> oh, sorry, no. Power failed while I was growing an ntfs partition to fill empty space in front of it in the partition table. The partitions are still there with their proper sizes (I think) but they switched places?
<coz_> phoenix_,   I am sure someone can help I have to get to bed ....I am really exhausted and cant think clearly
<phoenix_> coz_: i compiled it from source
<phoenix_> coz_: good night
<coz_> phoenix_,  ok   do you have link   let me google
<phoenix_> coz_: dont strain yourself
<ry0n> This is why I was assuming that testdisk might help, since the partitions are still the same, they've just switched places in the p. table and neither is mountable.
<coz_> phoenix_,  no problem let me check out the source
<ry0n> So I would naively assume the data is still there but just the partition table is hosed?
<phoenix_> coz_: thank you
<coz_> phoenix_,   you realize this is a few years old yes?
<coz_> phoenix_,   do you have vsion 1.1.71?
<mneptok> phoenix_: what does Gyachi do that Empathy does not?
<phoenix_> coz_:i have the latest version 1.2.10-1
<phoenix_> mneptok: voice talk , video cam
<coz_> phoenix_,   you didnt install this via the ppa?
<phoenix_> mneptok: yahoo chat rooms
<phoenix_> coz_: i downloaded the source from sourceforge and compiled it
<coz_> phoenix_,  ok  I am trying to find that version hold on
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Switched places?
<GuyCanada> wooo
<GuyCanada>  computers and such
 * willwh slaps GuyCanada with maple syrup
<thune3> ry0n: what is the current state of the partition table? It is OK to have a partition bigger than the filesystem that occupies it. If you just had unoccupied space, and there is something to be recovered from the filesystem, you should just be able to set the partition to be as big as it was + free space. All this assumes you didn't fsck.
<phoenix_> coz_: i think i found the problem
<coz_> phoenix_,  what is it?
<GuyCanada> maple syrup attacks are unwarranted
<coz_> phoenix_,  and I cant find that version on sourceforge  but again I cant think clearly :)
<phoenix_> coz_: the owner of the binary is root, how to change it to mine
<coz_> phoenix_,  the easy way is to gksudo nautiluls...maneuver to to bin  and right click and change permissions
<phoenix_> coz_: ok
<willwh> GuyCanada: certainly not, I'm living in victoria - we're practically brothers.
<coz_> ok I have to go
<GuyCanada> lol, except we couldnt possibly be further away. im in nova scotia
<GuyCanada> willwh ^
<mneptok> GuyCanada: you could be in Labrador ...
<willwh> ah indeed :) well, I'm from Edinburgh.
<willwh> so... we are practically brothers
 * mneptok adds an "eh?" for authenticity
<willwh> I moved out here about 3 years ago, got permanent residency granted last year
<willwh> the west coast suits me, I think.
<robertwall> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GuyCanada> east coast is where its at, lets engage in gang violence to prove who is right
<willwh> see you in ot
<GuyCanada> edinburgh, that sounds very english
<logan_> Hi all
<logan_> :)
<willwh> hello logan_
<logan_> hey is anyone using wine????
<GuyCanada> not at the moment, but
<logan_> I am having some trouble with it
<willwh> logan_: what's the problem?
<willwh> or rather, what are you trying to do?
<logan_> whenever I am opening any application say yahoo msngr on it, the application stops responding after some time
<willwh> don't use yahoo messenger
<willwh> www.pidgin.im :)
<Andyman> Does anyone here have vmware server 2.0 running on a Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS host?
<logan_> after that I even tried a game I was playing on windows
<logan_> prince of persia Two thrones and again after sometime it stopped responding
<logan_> ???
<logan_> I am a bit confused
<logan_> what to do
<willwh> Well - not used wine much myself - if I need to run a windows application (read: game) - I use windows
<logan_> hmmm
<GuyCanada> yeah wine is far from a perfect solution. only thing i use it for is voice programs for games, vent TS etc
<GuyCanada> not exactly relaible
<willwh> logan_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5612&iTestingId=13162
<logan_> yeah
<logan_> hey thanx willwh
<logan_> :)
<willwh> logan_: you know how to use a terminal?
<logan_> yeah
<logan_> I work on byobu alot
<willwh> locate wine | grep log
<logan_> hmm
<willwh> find where it writes it's error log / log - and start from there
<willwh> it probably crashed for a reason
<logan_> ok
<willwh> I have 2 boxes under my desk, win7 gaming rig, and ubuntu server on a headless box
<willwh> laptop also runs ubuntu
<logan_> ahhhh
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Stop leaving :)
<logan_> I see all the stuf now
<logan_> cool
<ry0n> Jordan_U, Sorry, was setting up and testing my auto-joins in xchat.
<willwh> argh xchat :p quassel ftw.
 * Blue1 is lazy and uses pidgin
<MasonB> Ok, i don't have ndiswrapper installed on my ubuntu and i just downloaded a copy but don't know how to install it
<Jordan_U> ry0n: How far into the resize do you think it was before you lost power?
<MasonB> Can anyone help me?
<Dude-X> which java should i install just to run a boring jar
<Blue1> MasonB: usually (I don't use ndis I am on a 64 bit system) - - sudo dpkg -i <packagenamegoeshere>
<Jordan_U> MasonB: Have you tried connecting via ethernet then going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<ry0n> Jordan_U, I actually have no idea. it was very early when I left (like 8% of the bar, still verifying or whatever) but I came back hours later and the system had rebooted.
<MasonB> I don't have ethernet Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> MasonB: ndiswrapper is rarely actually needed.
<Blue1> MasonB: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Can you fit a full drive backup somewhere?
<MasonB> so enter the name of the package of the ndiswrapper i downloaded?
<Jordan_U> MasonB: Don't install ndiswrapper yet.
<Jordan_U> MasonB: What wireless chipset?
<XxcvfxX> how do i get a usb wireless card to work with ubuntu because i try connecting with the one i have and its not working
<MasonB> All i know is that i have a broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN card
<ry0n> Jordan_U, size of physical drive or size of data on drive/
<Jordan_U> ry0n: Size of physical drive.
<ry0n> Hrm, I don't think I have 500gb free all in one place.
<ry0n> I could back up the entirety of the two partition involved?
<Blue1> ry0n: usually i just backup /home/ and /etc/
<XxcvfxX> anyone?
<Blue1> XxcvfxX: sorry never dealt with usb wirelss
<willwh> XxcvfxX: are you able to see wireless networks?
<ry0n> Jordan_U, what would that do for me if I could though?
<willwh> you're not giving us much info
<XxcvfxX> no
<G1bs0N> back 2 wireless
<willwh> ok, can you open a terminal and type, lsusb | grep -i wireless
<Jordan_U> ry0n: It would mean that you could try possibly destructive fixes without worrying too much.
<XxcvfxX> yea
<ry0n> Hold on, what does the (c)opy feature in testdisk do?
<ry0n> holy crap. no way
<XxcvfxX> k now what?
<willwh> XxcvfxX: ?
<XxcvfxX> the thing someone told me to type
<Jordan_U> ry0n: For a resize "to the left" testdisk may actually help. If you set the partition start back to where it was then the superblock might still be there and the filesystem might be still mountable. I don't know what the likelyhood of that is though.
<Blue1> Jordan_U: big if.
<willwh> XxcvfxX: that was me, what was the problem?
<Jordan_U> Blue1: I know :(
<XxcvfxX> it didnt say
<willwh> ok, just 'lsbusb '
<willwh> sorry
<willwh> lsusb
<ry0n> I hardly believe it, but the (c)opy feature in testdisk seems to be pulling files off the unmountable partition and dumping them in home?
<willwh> ry0n: hoooray?
<XxcvfxX> k heres what it showed, martin@martin-desktop:~$ lsusb
<XxcvfxX> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<XxcvfxX> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ry0n> ehr, perhaps it's just recreating the directory structure?
<ry0n> I dunno, it's still sort of amazing.
<ibrahim-kasem> please tell me what is the Novell Moonlight plugin ??
<ry0n> oh, it's recreating the directory structure and the files but the files are all unreadable.
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : type iwconfig
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : type iwlist
<XxcvfxX> k
<tasslehoff> are there any alternatives to gtkterm and minicom?
<Blue1> ibrahim-kasem: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Novel-Moonlight-Download-37840.html
<XxcvfxX> it returned this, martin@martin-desktop:~$ iwconfig
<XxcvfxX> lo        no wireless extensions.
<XxcvfxX> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<XxcvfxX> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<XxcvfxX>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=9 dBm
<FloodBot3> XxcvfxX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XxcvfxX>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<willwh> softpefia should be shot in the face
<G1bs0N> so your good
<willwh> ibrahim-kasem: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<G1bs0N> what is the issue
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : /etc/init.d/networking start
<ibrahim-kasem> Blue1, thank you
<Blue1> ibrahim-kasem: you are welcome - hope that helps
<hariom> Hi, I am facing a strange problem. I have a TCP/IP server running on my localhost on a defined port. I am trying to connect it with my client application but getting message like refusing connection. WHat could be the problem?
<hariom> When I run server, I can see different ports opening on localhost using trafshow tool
<smw> hariom, do you use iptables or any other firewall software?
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N: what do i do with that?
<vivek312> need help on bootloader..
<hariom> smw: yea firestarter
<smw> hariom, have you checked it?
<hariom> But I don't think, firewall affect anything on localhost
<smw> hariom, my guess is that it setup default deny
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : what is your goal
<hariom> It was working yesterday with firewall on. Iet me try by turning it off
<vivek312> my bootloader shows many options...!!
<smw> hariom, my guess is that firestarter allows localhost to connect anywhere. But the client can't.
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N, to get my wireless card to work
<hariom> client is also running on localhost and connecting to lcoalhost
<juboba> how can I run a program in a specific display (using dualhead, two separate X screens)
<juboba> in fluxbox: how can I run a program in a specific display (using dualhead, two separate X screens)
<smw> hariom, ok
<smw> !who | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hariom> ubottu: sure. will do that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivek312> ubottu can u help ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smw> lol
<vivek312> ubottu,my bootloader shows many options...!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivek312> ubottu: my bootloader shows many options...!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ry0n> ubottu, how do I make *her* notice me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willwh> vivek312: remove some kernels
<GuyCanada> ubottu calculate pi
<vivek312> willwh: can u tell me how?
<smw> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : /etc/init.d/networking start
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : /etc/init.d/networking start force reload
<timemachine3030> Question: in 10.04, running dual monitors. how do I swap which monitor has the menu bars / panels? (nvidia drivers)
<vivek312> willwh: can u explain??
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : ifup wlan0
<yacc> 30849 andreas   20   0 3142m 2.0g 8936 R   61 26.9  22:57.26 pidgin             <= this can't me right, 3G size and 2G resident?
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : ifup wlan1
<neil_d> I have a new laptop :) ... I have installed 10.04 :)... I am trying to get it playing DVDs ... I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras plus mplayer mencode and vlc... I have run the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread/install
<willwh> vivek312: http://jaypeeonline.net/tips-tricks/howto-remove-old-ubuntu-kernels/
<willwh> for example
 * neil_d oops 
<valetudo> is this the right place for ubuntu iphone sync? just need to know how to add videos
<neil_d> and the install css script but it isn't playing.
<neil_d> I keep getting errors from libdvdread
<Jordan_U> !pm | MasonB
<ubottu> MasonB: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<valetudo> how do i add video to iphone with ubuntu
<BSanders84> Hello All!
<valetudo> do i have to get itunes?
<vivek312> willwh: Thanks....
<smw> valetudo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone might help
<MasonB> Ok, how do i get my wireless working without using NDISWrapper
<Jordan_U> MasonB: First download these files and put them onto your Desktop in Ubuntu using a flash drive: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<valetudo> k thanks
<smw> valetudo, most people here probably don't have an ipod...
<well_laid_lawn> !iphone | valetudo
<ubottu> valetudo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MasonB> Save those to a flash drive Jordan?
<morphles> is there a way to boot ubuntu (posibli by editign grub entry in grub menu) into kinda emergency/single user mode, that would have root filesystem mounted readonly or not mounted at all, and would that mode have dd available?
<smw> MasonB, can you plug into the network?
<MasonB> i don't have a home connection
<MasonB> i use wifi
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N, wireless networks still dont show up
<Jordan_U> MasonB: Yes.
<MasonB> ok, now once they are on the desktop what do i do?
<MasonB> Install them?
<smw> MasonB, are you sure you have a broadcom wireless chip?
<MasonB> Yes
<MasonB> I have broadcom BCM43xx
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : your out of range or
<yacc> morphles, well, the option 1 should boot you into init level 1, but no idea if that applies with modern distros anymore. "init=/bin/sh rw" added to the kernel cmdline should give you the shell as "init process" and rw mounted root fs, again no idea how it interacts with initrd ;)
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : its a driver configuration
<Andyman> Hi, did anyone here install vmware sever 2.02 on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS?
<smw> MasonB, the easiest way is to find a place to plugin and run the hardware driver manager.
<mrpinky> Hi, I accidentally "remove from panel" my volume control, how can I get it back?
<G1bs0N> andyman: ya
<smw> MasonB, or install b43-fwcutter (but that still needs internet to install)
<morphles> yacc: well i need root o not be mounted or to be mounted readonly :) since i winat to copy hdd image of whole drive containing root filesystem
<Jordan_U> MasonB: You open a terminal and run "sudo tar -C /lib/firmware -xf Desktop/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz; sudo tar -C /lib/firmware -xf Desktop/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz"
<Andyman> G1bs0N: Did you get it working properly? I managed to install it using raducotescu's script but I cannot reach the guest from the host.
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N, im right next to my router
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N, and it still dosent show up
<G1bs0N> andyman: yea I am having issues try a fresh install
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : its the driver
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : or the usb adapter i have the same issue with one of mine
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : try iwlist wlan0 frequency
<mrpinky> Hi, I accidentally "remove from panel" my volume control, how can I get it back?
<Andyman> G1bs0N: Fresh install of vmware or Ubuntu? Ubuntu was installed a month ago and is up-to-date. I reinstalled vmware several times because I cannot reach the guest.. It seems the virtual network switch isn't working properly.
<yacc> morphles, well, do you use LVM?
<MasonB> Jordan_U: will that make my Linux able to use wireless internet?
<Blue1> mrpinky: private message okay?
<yacc> morphles, then replace rw with ro
<Jordan_U> MasonB: Hopefully, yes.
<mrpinky> Blue1, of course :)
<MasonB> ok
<MasonB> i be right back
<XxcvfxX> G1bs0N, k now what?
<Jordan_U> morphles: Any reason you can't use a LiveCD?
<morphles> yacc: lvm as in? dunno probably not, if that requires any special steps
<yacc> morphles, btw, it's not nice, but as long as the system is idle (single user mode), you can do a backup with a mounted root fs => on restore the kernel will do just a log replay, no problem => the critical thing is that the fs needs to be idle through the whole backup.
<morphles> well whe place where ill be copyng images migth not have cdroms
<yacc> morphles, well the normal installer does not create it.
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : type iwlist
<G1bs0N> XxcvfxX : type iwlist look at options
<morphles> those are quite oldish pcs at school that likely have thier cdroms broken :)
<yacc> morphles, LVM would allow you to do a consistent backup on a running system by doing a snapshot of the root filesystem logical volume ;)
<morphles> and it would do to where? network?
<yacc> morphles, without LVM you need to get the system idle enough that nothing is writing to the fs for the whole time of the backup, ...
<yacc> morphles, LVM just creates a snapshot, what you do with that "other" block device is up to you.
<morphles> but i doubt those pcs have enough ram and or hdd space well the have only one hdd that is fully used
<yacc> morphles, so you can create /dev/vg00/root_fs_snapshot that is a consistent atomic snapshot of /dev/vg00/root_fs and you can than backup that.
<yacc> morphles, well, what are you trying to do?
<prakash> hi any one there ?
<G1bs0N> no
<morphles> well i have hdd that has to be duplicated to severl pcs
<Krowten> :) hello
<G1bs0N> dam 1337 people in here
<morphles> as in fully
<ibrahim-kasem>  guys do you know how to wvdial ? or gnome-ppp ?
<G1bs0N> fuck
<G1bs0N> srry
<morphles> with dd if=/dev/sda
<FloodBot3> G1bs0N: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morphles> so im probably stuck with livecds :)
<G1bs0N> The ubuntu channel is at 1337
<yacc> morphles, using what media? network? external USB hdd? DVDs?
<morphles> most likely i connect empty/unprepared drives to system having prepared drive
<morphles> i cant relly on the network there
<XxcvfxX> how do u create ur own chat channel?
<morphles> XxcvfxX: you should google irc 101 maybe? :)
<Madpilot> XxcvfxX, if you /join a channel that doesn't already exist, it gets created as you join it. It'll vanish as soon as it's empty again.
<well_laid_lawn> XxcvfxX: type /j #XxcvfxX   and see
<yacc> morphles, well than just use a live cd, copy /dev/sda to /dev/sdb or whatever, mount it, and fix /etc as needed (you do not want all boxes to come up with the same hostname or say the same static IP), ...
<morphles> well its dhcp to ips shouldnt be problem
<neil_d> I have a new laptop :) ... I have installed 10.04 :)... I am trying to get it playing DVDs ... I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras plus mplayer mencode and vlc... I have run the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread/install/install-css.sh ... both mplayer and lsdvd report an error like "libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in /buid/buildd/libdvdread-4.1.3/src/ifo_read.c...." can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> neil_d: Are there any io errors in dmesg?
<gsedej> hi! Have Kubuntu 10.04. VLC is not supposed to run as root. How to open file on my mounted sshfs?
<neil_d> Jordan_U: maybe this is important I have several '[sr0] Add. Sense: Media region code is mismatched to logical unit region'
<Aerec> hello
<Aerec> Just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Aerec> No idea what im doing...is this the right channel to get some help?
<neil_d> Jordan_U: as this computer boots windows 7 maybe it has set the region of the DVD to an incorrect value.
<yacc> Aerec, just ask, ...
<skumara> i'm using acer 4741z. just install ubuntu lucid amd64. ubuntu did not detect the wifi. iwconfig says no wireless extension. somebody help/
<skumara> ?
<gopher2x>  can someone suggest a chat room where i can get general help using make for a C (not c++) program?
<skumara> i'm using acer 4741z. just install ubuntu lucid amd64. ubuntu did not detect the wifi. iwconfig says no wireless extension. somebody help?
<morphles> gopher2x:  try googlin make tutorial
<morphles> will be more usefull
<Aerec> no clue where to start yacc...I cant even figure out how to install software
<Aerec> cant even find software I downloaded
<yacc> Aerec, well, with Linux you usually just don't download software and install it, you use the software management tool.
<Aerec> the synaptic package manager?
<yacc> So in the Ubuntu menu you should have a point like Software, e.g. synaptic ;)
<Aerec> ya I found that
<Aerec> clicked on xchat
<Aerec> it installed some files I think
<Aerec> no idea where to find xchat if it did install
<yacc> Aerec, the point is, with Linux you've got basicall the following sorts of software: packages prepackaged for your distribution, source distributed packages that you need to compile/install and the last one would be 3rd party binary installers, which are usually seldom.
<yacc> Aerec, press Alt-F2 and type xchat [Enter]
<yacc> Aerec, it will give you an error if you have it not installed or start xchat.
<Aerec> oh nice
<yacc> Aerec, I'd expect it to be in the Internet group of the menu, btw, ...
<Aerec> that worked
<Aerec> what would be the same as windows c drive? or is ubuntu completely different?
<piaocn> i  got an Intel 5100agn Wireless card and i want to change its MAC address to 0000000000e4 automaticly when ubuntu starts and before it searches and connects to the network  , what should i do...
<yacc> Aerec, one of the issues that make Linux support such a pain is that it by default translates itself, so I cannot tell you the exact strings you have to look for, because my Gnome uses German strings, ...
<yacc> Aerec, Unix/Linux has no concept of drives.
<Aerec> k
<yacc> Aerec, In Unix you have the filesystem and "partitions/drives" can be mounted somewhere, ...
<ry0n> maybe they mean "physical disk" when they say drive.
<yacc> Aerec, so if you have say a Windows C: on the box, I'd expect it somewhere in /media/ to be mounted.
<yacc> ry0n, still, Unix has no concept of "drive letter" as CPM/DOS/Windows ;)
<ranjan> Hi all is there any problem with the plymouth of ubuntu lucid??? In my laptop sometimes it doesnt shows the plymouth at all.
<yacc> Aerec, so your home directory is usually in /home/USERNAME
<piaocn> so no one can help....
<morphles> unix way is better :)
<yacc> Aerec, software is installed under different prefixes (/, /usr, /usr/local or /opt) depending upon a number of properties, but you do not care usually, because the PATH is setup so that it will just find the program as needed.
<Aerec> k
<yacc> morphles, well modern Windowses can also mount devices onto some directory.
<earthmeLon> piaocn /etc/network/interfaces.  research hwaddress
<morphles> they have that ability but thats not default :)
<Aerec> I tried to view youtube
<Aerec> says I need flash
<yacc> Aerec, in Gnome all devices (e.g. Windows partitions, USB storage devices, ...) should show up as icons on your desktop, just double click on them.
<yacc> synaptic => search for flash
<Aerec> k
<morphles> but the thing that makes me dispise windows most is registry, and its kinda sad for me that gnome is trying something very much like registry :(
<morphles> everything is file ftw  :D
<yacc> morphles, well, I switch from time to time, when I cannot fathom Gnome or KDE anymore to something like ion3 ;)
<morphles> i used to be big fan of fluxbox, well still amd, but iuse kde :)
<yacc> morphles, that's not completely true, in some ways, e.g. SysV IPC does not follow the "everything has a file handle" philosophy, but yes, ...
<morphles> although kde is in sory state on ubuntu :(
<Aerec> thnx for the help yacc...im liking Ubuntu a lot more then win7 now :)
<loxs> is there some meta-package to install all that is needed to compile programs?
<G1bs0N> lol
<earthmeLon> loxs build-essential
<earthmeLon> loxs and if you need something to edit files in, try geany
<yacc> morphles, basically ioctl is the syscall that kills somehow the everything is a file dream, ...
<loxs> earthmeLon, no, thanks, I have Emacs :D
<earthmeLon> ^_^
<Aerec> where can i view the current system resource usage?
<ibrahim-kasem> did you try installing nokia pc suit using wine ??
<morphles> hm im not too familiar with ioctl
<neil_d> I think "windows 7" might have changed the region of my DVD drive in my new laptop :(  how can I find out what region it is now set to?
<yacc> Aerec, why would you care?
<yacc> Aerec, there are probably a number of GUI apps for this somewhere in the Gnome menu, but it's usually really not an issue.
<GuyCanada> i think the region stuff goes beyond software. i dont think u can jsut up and change it. at least without a lot of effort
<etherealite> Region doesn't even matter
<GuyCanada> not that i know anyhting about it but if it were so easy everyone would be switching their dvd regions to places where its easy to pirate dvds id imagine
<GuyCanada> again. i know litterally nothing but thats my thinking
<yacc> Aerec, plus "resources" in the Windows sense there aren't any. There are stuff like CPU load or memory usage, and especially this is often misinterpreted => free memory on a Linux box as such is bad => much better to use it for cache, ...
<yacc> Aerec, but WindowsXP users complain usually that all the memory is taken rather quickly, ...
<etherealite> pretty sure that if all your doing is playing movies with Linux, then region doesn't matter at all.
<yacc> Aerec, but in fact that's a good thing.
<BSanders84> normally you can only change your region like 3 or 4 times i believe...
<earthmeLon> DVDBurning/playing is still affected by region, eh?
<Simeon_H> I hate cyberlink so much
<etherealite> unless your using commercial DVD playinga and burning software, I don't see what the problem is
<Aerec> neil_d you can download DISC info and it will tell you what region ur drive is
<etherealite> don't use cyberlink, its awful.
<Simeon_H> has anybody ever gotten powerdvd linux to work in lucid?
<etherealite> why would yo uwant to?
<Simeon_H> well I'm $50 poorer now
<Simeon_H> :(
<Simeon_H> I don't even remember why I bought it
<etherealite> Simeon_H I don't see how your making such a big deal out of a non issue.
<Simeon_H> I was probably drunk
<morphles> those region codes are retarded...
<Simeon_H> but I bought it
<Simeon_H> and I want the software I paid for to work
<etherealite> software you never should have paid for
<etherealite> or use
<Aerec> wow, think I just fell in love with ubuntu
<loxs> earthmeLon, build-essential didn't install aclocal, automake, autoconf
<Aerec> looking at this system monitor, my cpu isnt going over 2%...windows7 I would run about ~30% with the same amount of windows open
<yacc> etherealite, region code nowadays is implemented in the DVD hardware, so it applies to Linux too, sorry, complain to Hollywood ;)
<earthmeLon> loxs.  Im pretty sure build-essential (sudo apt-get install build-essential) will install those.  You can check the build-essential package page
<Simeon_H> nero linux was certainly worth the money though
<etherealite> yacc you mus be kidding me
<yacc> etherealite, nope, the fact that it's done in hardware has been mandated nowadays for quite some time, ...
<yacc> etherealite, so some people end up with having multiple DVD drives.
<skumara> i'm using acer 4741z. just install ubuntu lucid amd64. ubuntu did not detect the wifi. iwconfig says no wireless extension?
<Aerec> yacc If I wanna uninstall something what would I do?
<yacc> etherealite, well, I personally dislike hardware media anyway, prefer to rip it to my dreambox, anyway.
<yacc> Aerec, synaptic
<etherealite> yacc, so you can't rip the image at all without proper region?
<Simeon_H> if you're talking about the region coding it is possible to reflash your drive
<Simeon_H> which will at least reset the counter
<Aerec> dvd reagion killer
<Aerec> unlock ur drive
<yacc> etherealite, yeah, it all depends slightly on the hardware, not every vendor implements it as hardcore, but yes.
<Simeon_H> and usually you can downgrade to RCP1
<yacc> Simeon_H, that depends upon the drive.
<Aerec> dvd region* killer
<etherealite> oh man, this is very saddening
<Simeon_H> or if you're handy with a soldering iron like me you can probably modchip it somehow
<yacc> etherealite, not really, the sad part is that with a 100mbit cable connection, dvds start to be so yesterday, ...
<etherealite> yacc who has 100mbit in the usa
<neil_d> Aerec: how do I download DISK info?
<morphles> and movie companies wonder why people go the way of "piracy"
<yacc> etherealite, well, what shall I say, in Europe you can usually only get it in cities, ...
<etherealite> yacc can you steal it like in the USA?
<yacc> etherealite, e.g. my dad in the suburbs can get only 50mbit or so.
<robertwall> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertwall> ubottu: piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<skumara> is this ubuntu support channel?
<hunterm> yes
<Aerec> google it neil_d
<Aerec> ur using widows right?
<Simeon_H> I reserve my right to make backups of my dvd's so I can carry them around without worrying if they get damaged
<skumara> got anyone know how to enable wireless in laptop?
<Simeon_H> even if I don't legally have that right
<Aerec> assuming u are since u said "ur windows7 changed something"
<morphles> skumara: id say if it doesnt work right out the box chances are good it will hardly work
<morphles> or will at least need good deal of tinkering
<skumara> oh .. boy. i just bought this laptop!!!
<Aerec> skumara most laptops have a key with a blue Fn on it or some other lettering and another key like one of the Fkeys will toggle the wifi
<techwizrd> Is there any way I can remap a drag right-click to emulate a scroll wheel? My bamboo pen tablet has no scrolling functionality and it's quite irksome. Any ideas?
<yacc> Simeon_H, don't want to kill your dreams, but see the copyright EU directive and the DMCA, you have no right to break DRM systems just to backup.
<abhijit> hiyaaa!!! :)
<Simeon_H> as I said, I don't care if I don't have the right, I still reserve it
<Simeon_H> :p
<Simeon_H> plus I'm not covered by either of those laws
<Blue1> is there a port that needs to be open in my router to do irc file transfers?
<morphles> techwizrd: probably there is , in linux ther is a way for almost anything:D but i dont know how one goes about doing that
<babu__> whenever i tried to modify the tag using easytag,it shows an error as the file may be read-only,don't have permission to edit the file......wat to do
<morphles> Blue1: i suggest googlgink irc dcc
<skumara> Aerec, that icon u said enable my bluetooth, but it does not enable wifi. in windows that button bring up a menu that can enable both bluetooth and wifi.
<neil_d> Aerec: I have been using google for the last couple of hours... It seems the the DVD vendor Matshita might be enforcing region encoding in the firmware.
<Blue1> morphles: no, I new client wont fix it - we've tried it with xchat and pidgin 0- no worka
<morphles> Blue1:  im not suggesting new client...
<skumara> is the any way we can reconfigure the Fn button function?
<morphles> dcc is protocl witch is used to send file over irc
<Aerec> neil_d -> http://discinfo.rpc1.org/
<morphles> google about it and youll find port needed
<morphles> i guess
<morphles> but im not sure
<FloodBot3> morphles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techwizrd> morphles: I was thinking I could edit my xorg.conf, but the relevant options only apply to /dev/input/mice, not /dev/input/wacom.
<Blue1> morphles: sorry that is beyond my knowledge level then
<abhijit> from the first day of my ubuntu i have used this scheme: default account for admin purpose and new standard non-sudo accoutn for me for day to day use. is it the recommended way? or i just use the default admin account as my day to day purpose account?
<abhijit> suggestion ^^
<Aerec> that will tell you what region you are on, if you need to you can use DVD Region Killer to unlock the drive
<Simeon_H> maybe, just maybe if I recompile python2.5 from source and break everything powerdvd will work
<Simeon_H> haha
<etherealite> Hey, I've got a dual head system, both systems have completely different aspect ratios. Therefore there is a large amount of non-visible desktop area. Is there a way I can keep my self from dragging windows into this area and loosing them?
<babu__> pls reply for me
<abhijit> suggestion pleas?
<morphles> Blue1: enter "irc dcc port forwarding" in gogloe without (") and read first link, should give you an idea, althoug its about mirc i think youll be able to handle that ;)
<Blue1> morphles: I will have to research it - I have never seen googlgink
<morphles> Blue1: what i meant is first result of search
<abhijit> hmm???
<morphles> abhijit: your ways is not bad :) but i wouldnt worry too much of using sudoing account as default, but using other user is safer
<abhijit> morphles, yah
<blue-frog> trying to restrict login hours for the user "test". Added   ssh;*;test;Al0900-1000    to /etc/security/time.conf  and added    account requisite pam_time.so  in /etc/pam.d/common-account  (I also tried in /etc/pam.d/login). I even rebooted the computer afterwards. The user "test" can still ssh while the time restriction should occur. What am I missing?
<Aerec> is there a good video converter for ubuntu?
<abhijit> Aerec, mobile media convertor
<morphles> Aerec: tryy searching for mencoder gui or frontend i guess
<Blue1> morphles: wa kari masu.  domo
<morphles> Blue1:  :D
<yacc> Aerec, that depends, you start with avidemux
<Kangarooo> hello whats the name of programm that every 20-30 comp startups makes filesystem check?
<yacc> Aerec, there are a number of commandline tools that are quite useful if you need to do batch converting, ...
<robertwall> Kangarooo: fsck
<yacc> (e.g. mencoder that can play almost anything as mplayer and encode it)
<morphles> yeah mplayer mencoder are super programas :D
<Kangarooo> robertwall: can u tell me also package name? tryd finding using whereis fsck didnt helped
<Pax> Hello.
<Aerec> eh accidently closed irc...I missed the answer if anyone responded, whats a good video converter for ubuntu?
<robertwall> Kangarooo: Depends on the filesystem you're using. What are you trying to do that's prompting these questions?
<morphles> does ubuntu still dont have ability to fetch dist upgrade packages using torrents?
<abhijit> Aerec, mobile media convertor
<morphles> Aerec:  or some gui / frontend for mencoder
<morphles>  or just mencoder if you can handle it :D
<Aerec> mobile? does that deal with just mobile formats?
<abhijit> Aerec, it deals with all formats
<Kangarooo> robertwall: i want to post bug report about programm that runs on every20-30 startup checking filesystem i have ext4
<robertwall> Kangarooo: e2fsprogs
<yacc> Aerec, avidemux is okay for some stuff too.
<snow_> hi
<Kangarooo> thx robertwall
<morphles> so is there any way to fetch packages needed for distribution upgrade using torrents?
<Ichat> when i want to connect to  smb shares on windows 7 professional  -  its seams that i cant connect to the shares most of the time ...    givving me a dbus error ...  i allready de-installed MSN-Live (all components).  but to no luck.. i seam to be able to list al shares but mounting them fails. i worked before but now i doesn't ...  any tips where to look would be helpfull i guess.
<robertwall> morphles: nope. The only supported way to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another is with the upgrade tool, which only supports direct downloads.
<robertwall> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<morphles> :(
<Ichat> cant you upgrade from cdrom??
<abhijit> Ichat, you can
<ikonia> Ichat: you can if you use the alternative cd
<Ichat> well torrent the ISO mount it and upgrade than - right?
<morphles> but it will be just part of packages as i understand
<abhijit> !alternate | Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Pax> I screwed up my video on startup.  I'm in recovery mode right now, but the only option that works is "run Ubuntu in low resolution mode for one session".  Preferences -> Monitor won't let me change resolution.  How can I get Ubuntu to redetect graphics?
<morphles> Pax:  whats your video card?
<Pax> ATI Radeon 1800XL All-In-Wonder
<Ichat> pax,  removing xorg.conf  could do the trick   -
<morphles> Pax: well i have no expirience with ati so i cant help
<Pax> It WAS working, but I messed up my configuration.
<morphles> Pax: maybe you have beckup?
<Pax> -lchat Just remove xorg.conf, then reboot?
<morphles> backup*
<Ichat> yups
<Ichat> if it doesn't work ati uses its own configuration... in that case  removing xorgs config file first and uninstalling / reinstalling the ati driver should do
<Pax> 'morples No backup I know of.
<morphles> no need tyo reboot i think, just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pax> Where is xorg.conf?
<Ichat> (remember if uninstalling ati driver.... to 'make it completely removing it (thus WITH the conig files)
<morphles> hm Pax how did you mess up your config while not knowing where xorg.conf is?
<Ichat> morphles:  -  gui :)
<morphles>  :)
<morphles> trminal ftw :)
<Pax> Was trying to resize Ubuntu bigger, and WinXP smaller.
<Ichat> $   /etc/x11/xorg.conf   (i think)
<yacc> morphles, well, I'd guess that the upgrade tool does internally an apt-get dist-upgrade too, after fixing the configuration files, so you can probably use apt-torrent as a source. OTOH, why do you care? *g*
<morphles> yacc: i have quite slow net connection, and torrents are much more flexible :)
<Ichat> yacc:  - is there an apt-torrent :$ - lol really???
<yacc> morphles, well, torrents with a slow net connection are still slow.
<yacc> Ichat, yeah, although I never managed to set it up, ...
<morphles> but they are better at resuming
<morphles> speed managment etc
<Aerec> how do u do the cube rotation effect?
<yacc> Ichat, I can live well enough with a locla mirror.
<yacc> morphles, not really.
<morphles> Aerec: you need compiz
<Aerec> I have it set up already...just dont know how to actually do it
<yacc> morphles, http can easily resume and apt does use the Range header.
<Pax> Hmmm, no /etc/x11/xorg.conf   - do have xorg.conf.failsafe
<morphles> Aerec: check configuration, and see what are the bindings, if its enabled it most likely is ctrl+alt+mouseclick and drag
<yacc> morphles, and TCP has builtin bandwidth management that torrents don't have, well with torrents it partially depends upon your client.
<morphles> yacc: i just basicly runt upgrade tool trhour severl days?
<morphles> run it then cancel then run it again nex day, all should be well?
<yacc> morphles, well the upgrade tool first downloads all needed packages, and then it does apply the packages.
<soreau> Pax: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the failed session?
<blue-frog> *;*;test;!Al0900-1000  works  but   ssh;*;test;!Al0900-1000  does not (meaning test can ssh).  An idea?
<yacc> morphles, actually not sure about that, but if the upgrade tool gets aborted, the worst that can happen is that you will need to run apt-get dist-upgrade yourself, ...
<morphles> or best i take my pc to may gf, she has awsome connection :D dlding will be doen in no time :D
<yacc> morphles, define awesome ;)
<morphles>  10Mbit i think :)
<morphles> compared to my ~1Mbit :D
<Jigal> how to install java6openjdk?
<morphles> Jigal: probably as any other stuf? using synaptic
<Jigal> morphles, found it $ sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<babu__> whenever i tried to modify the tag using easytag,it shows an error as the file may be read-only,don't have permission to edit the file......wat to do
<yacc> Jigal, that's just the cmdline equivalent of synaptic
<Aerec> one of the keybindings is <super>e
<Aerec> what is that?
<Ichat> yacc:  -  i never understood why  torrent isn't used  for dist-upgrade  and  new iso releases   - i can emagin that some poeple rahter not have to pay for upload, but it would be usefull for download speeds of it was made harder for people to NOT choos http/ftp downloads.
<yacc> Ichat, that's not really true.
<yacc> Ichat, torrents work only good for stable files.
<yacc> Ichat, because most users have a much bigger down-pipe.
<morphles> yacc: but most user wont be downloading packages all the time while they could seed for much longer
<yacc> Ichat, hence for "new files" where 99.999% of the users want to fetch it, you won't have much better download rates than the average upload rate of all interested peers, ...
<morphles> event if every user just givs 5KBps if you have 100k users its quite some :
<yacc> morphles, well, actually most users will want to have the upgrades ASAP => so you'll be usually in "initial seeding" mode which is slow.
<yacc> morphles, just take any random file from a tracker, that is new and has only one seeder and see how fast you can download.
<morphles> well upload could be not capped while user is also downloading packages
<morphles> yeah i know
<fourcolors> hi, I just installed a ubuntu server and am setting up passenger, just wondering where I should be putting my passenger.config file (Best Practices wise that is0
<morphles> but original seed would be on couple of ubuntu servers
<fourcolors> also are there any special commands I should know about
<morphles> and could give enough of start boost
<morphles> it wouldnt be some poor person with 10Mbps  upload :)
<yacc> morphles, as I have a 100/10mbit connection, I often download such files with 50KB while uploading with >500KB/s to other peers => good for the ratio, but not as fast as a dedicated distributed server network (which is what Ubuntu mirrors amount to).
<Ichat> 5kb per user, would still be 5% overall increase in speeds,   - it would offload the servers for quite a bit..     - without costing to mutch.
<Ichat> note any mbit saved on the ubuntu servers  save cononical money...... cash better spend on the devolopment of new code for the next version
<yacc> Ichat, again, torrents are used for CD/DVD images which are relatively longliving. deb packages OTOH, often can change multiple times daily, ...
<morphles> yeah i think i stand correct yacc seems to be very correct :
<yacc> Ichat, but Ubuntu is not delivered mostly from Canonical, it's delivered mostly from mirror servers that are usually sponsored by somebody else.
<fam_> Can we have a short thread in german here?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please use ubuntu-de for german chat
<fam_> merci!
<Ichat> yacc, thats why i talked about distupgrades and  iso only - those are  big packages  and everybody wants them at teh same time
<yacc> But distupgrades are dynamic too.
<yacc> and isos are done already via torrents.
<yacc> dist-upgrade is dynamic.
<yacc> If you do and distribution upgrade it will upgrade to the newest versions of the relevant packages.
<Ichat> hmmz.
<ZERO_COOL> No HDMI output from laptop?
<Jigal> hello trying to instal java6openjdk but it is installed already but lib/tools.jar isn't there
<Jigal> what to do
<mikebeecham> guys...how stable is Maverick at the moment?  I'm thinking of upgrading, but not sure if I should
<abhijit> is basket no more developed?
<trijntje> !+1 | mikebeecham
<neil_d> Aerec: well that program doesn't seem to run on windows 7
<abhijit> !10.10 | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trijntje> thanks abhijit
<abhijit> trijntje, :)
<mikebeecham> abhijit: then that answers the question :D
<abhijit> mikebeecham, yes. :D
<mikebeecham> just in time for my birthday though, which should be a nice surprise...I hope
<ZERO_COOL> Lucid Lynx no HDMI output from laptop with a Radeon HD 3200M?
<Gangrel> can someone help me with my wireless card? its levelone WNC-301 pci suddenly it vanished from the network manager
<morphles> Gangrel: sudenly? as in after update or as in after i accidently swirch off wireles switch? :)
<Gangrel> morphles after desktop restart
<dr770> hello I just installed a new ethernet card and ubuntu lucid doesnt see it with network-manager
<Gangrel> and it is as it doesn't exist
<morphles>  weird maybe driver didnt load for some reason, i dont have any other ideas
<Gangrel> morphles any idea?
<Gangrel> btw how can i see my devices ? i mean what is the command for the terminal
<Ichat> lspci
<morphles> not realy, try reboot once more if it persists tyr asking someone else, or looking at dmesg and such
<ibrahim-kasem> I am trying to install nokia software updater using wine but it is blocked !
<Ichat> ibrahim-kasem:  -  id recomend,  running from inside windows (xp)  ....  you can install xp in for example  virtualbox..
<ibrahim-kasem> Ichat, I only have ubuntu now
<ibrahim-kasem> Ichat, you are right virtual box is much better or installing it on another windows machine but that option is not available
<Ichat> in that case youd be better of  going to a nokia service point
<jgblanco> hi
<abhijit> who uses basket?
<ibrahim-kasem> Ichat, this will cost me 14$ I'd rather updating my software online hahah thank you.
<yessir_turan> Hi, how can i install vi 7.3 on ubuntu?
<yessir_turan> *vim 7.3
<Ichat> ibrahim-kasem:  in that case you could aways download a  trial version (of windows) from say   the pirate bay ;) )
<Ichat> most (new) versions of windows support a  30day non activated trial period
<trijntje> Ichat, please dont discuss those topics here
<Ichat> trijntje,  its not illigal
<Ichat> as long as you dont use, pirrated  licence keys or sutch.
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, what is the best way in terminal to check diskspace usage per partition ?
<trijntje> lost_and_unfound, sudo fdisk -l
<lost_and_unfound> trijntje: sorry, I meant disk usage
<jatt> df
<trijntje> Ichat, thats debatable, its not like you can go to microsoft.com to download I trial, as far as I know
<Ichat> trijntje looking for the weblink now,  .....
<Ichat> its there or it used to be there ... -
<lost_and_unfound> i have gone thru multiple df / du commands... my / is full and i cannot seem to find a simple application / command in CLI to show me which directory is the space hog. The /home/ is also being processed in the du command that makes troubleshooting a bit more complex to find the culprit
<endri> hi i use slim and xfce. how can i change the system language? i want different languages for different users... maybe some command line...
<trijntje> Ichat, well there used to be a win7 beta/rc that was free to download
<ikonia> guys - this isn't an ubuntu issue, can you please take it to ##windows
<Ichat> sorry mate your right
<trijntje> ill stop talking too ;)
<ikonia> thanks guys
<Hey_neken> Hi, I've bought a new Dell R610 server (2x xeon 5520 16gb) and made a 10.04 server installation. I've serious performance problems with KVM. Is there any known bug related? (i've searched on launchpad and got nothing)
<ikonia> Hey_neken: make sure virtualisation on the cpu is enabled in the bios
<Hey_neken> ikonia, it is
<ikonia> Hey_neken: what sort of performance issues are you having, visual performance issues, or physical processing in the vm issues
<Hey_neken> ikonia, processing
<ikonia> Hey_neken: can you give me an example ?
<Hey_neken> just to compare to the old server (a xeon 3302) i created a new vm with 1 cpu and 512 on each server and the old server with 9.04 is 6x faster
<Hey_neken> installing ubuntu
<ikonia> ok - forget the install routine, can you give me an example of it struggling with processing
<Hey_neken> ikonia, made a cp of a vm from the old to the new server. a vm with a mysql server on it and the app cry at start time on the new server
<ikonia> please explain better than "cry"
<Hey_neken> slower
<Hey_neken> 10times slower
<ikonia> Hey_neken: ok - so please explain how you know that is processing
<abhijit> who uses basket?
<Hey_neken> ikonia, the same VM on a newer and faster machine is slower, what else can it be?
<ikonia> Hey_neken: it can be many things,
<ikonia> Hey_neken: hence why I'm asking how you know it's processing
<hateball> Is there a way to tell Nautilus which iocharset to use when doing a cifs.mount? I need to specify utf-8, which works via CLI but that requires root to mount.
<Hey_neken> ikonia, they are in the same network attached to the same switch; the same VM has been used to test the same app on the same version; on the 10.04 install I've no other "big" process running, its a fresh install with minimun gnome to user virt-manager
<ikonia> Hey_neken: ok, so monitor the processors in the virtual machine AND on the host at the same time while you are working/having problems, see if there are any differences in behaviour, or any corolation, that can guide you as to where there are potential issues
<Hey_neken> ikonia, ok, will
<ikonia> Hey_neken: got to shoot off now.
<bytesaber> any macbook users?   my /sys/class/backlight/ is empty
<bytesaber> trying to get my brightness controlls back
<bytesaber> i can modprobe hal_nvidia_bl but there is no device for it to connect to
<Funhouse> i love ubuntu
<Funhouse> windows is a thing of the past now
<ibrahim-kasem> why there is always new versions of ubuntu in short time ?? 9.10 > 10.04 and now 10.10 ?
<ibrahim-kasem> i mean in two months 10.10
<wurlington> cuz ubuntu rawks
<sacho> ibrahim-kasem: the short release cycle keeps ubuntu up-to-date with the latest software, for example. You are not really required to upgrade...ie you could just jump from LTS to LTS
<wurlington> sacho, its cuz ubuntu rawks k
<wurlington> :-D
<wurlington> i didnt even know there was a 10.10 though, im still on 10.04
<sacho> Well, there isn't, yet. 10.10 is in development and scheduled to be released in october(that's what the .10 means)
<wurlington> what is the length of time from 10.04 to 10.10?
<wurlington> is it the six months?
<bobthemilkman> 6 months.
<wurlington> cool, then all is on schedule
<bobthemilkman> Ubuntu is released every 6 months, in April (04) and October (10), hence the X.04 and X.10
<bobthemilkman> 10.04 was released in April 2010. Quite an interesting numbering scheme.
<younder> When running World of Warcraft (WoW)) under wine the sund intermittently cuts out. I get it back for a while if toggle between system default/default in the sound menu. Anyone know a fix for this?
<younder> s/sund/sound/
<wurlington> what is this s/sund/sound/ thing? i have been seeing a lot of similar activity
<wurlington> is there a glitch in the matrix
<well_laid_lawn> it's called regex
<wurlington> regex
<wurlington> ahh, gotcha
<wurlington> thanks
<younder> it means subsitute sound for sund. Thus correcting the spelling mistake in the statement above
<well_laid_lawn> regex=REGular EXpression
<alesan> hi
<alesan> do you know of a *working* rdate server?
<wurlington> yea, gotcha younder , well_laid_lawn , thanks
<alesan> I cannot find one that works with rdate -s
<younder> alesan, find a what?
<lost_and_unfound> http://pastebin.org/567700 - having disk usage issues on '/' any suggestions how to narrow down the search or better tools to manage this better ?
<younder> I got a boot issue as well. Get a warning on startup program?? wont load. I suspect the primary boot partion is damaged and that it is booting from the seconady (backup) boot partion. How can I get the primary boot partion reinstalled? (After correcting for any damaged sectors..)
<jimlovell777> I was recently given a media center PC that uses a 64 bit dual core AMD CPU. The computer has less than four gigs of RAM. I've tried 6 flavors of Linux, some Ubuntu, Fedora, etc... All run in low graphics mode to install and never boot fully again. I know this is a hot button issue but am I losing a noticeable amount of performance by installing the 32bit version of Ubuntu? It seems to have better support, right?
<younder> s/startup/startup./
<qUaNtiC_> hi i finally found the driver for my internet key, but i need to install it manually without using any automatic software, how do i do that?
<Guest28233> hai
<collabra> jimlovell777: I've been running kubuntu since 10.04 and I have had no stability or support issues.
<collabra> jimlovell777: sorry i'm running the 64 bit edition
<Guest28233> kubuntu 10.04 is having some issues with me too
<younder> jimlovell777, Well 32 bit is of course slower than 64 bit.. It also uses less RAm. But 4 gigs should be plenty.
<Guest28233> its working slow in my pc
<younder> jimlovell777, Anyhow 64 bit should be well supported by now.
<collabra> i love kubuntu 64 bit,... never have had any problems or issues...
<jimlovell777> collabra: Yea I've been using Ubuntu and other versions of Linux exclusively for years with no problems I couldn't solve. This one computer seems to be an exception to the norm.
<younder> jimlovell777, If you do find a program compiled for 32 bit get the source and recompile it. ./configure should usually do all the configuring automatically.
<collabra> this system, for me, has been the most stable system i've used,....
<jimlovell777> collabra: I might give kubuntu a try, it did just occur to me I've been trying mostly gnome based distrobutions.
<billy_> Network:   Card-1 RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g driver rt61pci v: 2.3.0
<billy_>            Card-2 Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller driver r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI at port d000
<younder> jimlovell777, so you cot the usual: :./configure && make && make install
<collabra> even windows couldn't be as stable as this machine
<collabra> never have i had any sort of freeze or hang or problem
<younder> collabra, even windows.. :)
<collabra> the worst i've had happen is my mouse freeze for 10 to 20 seconds,... but it has always recovered,... from everything i've put it through
<collabra> windows could NEVER run the heavy data intense apps i've used
<dabukalam> if a package "predepends" another package, what does that mean?
<younder> collabra, Oh you have the hardware misconfigured. The hand is caused by two devices using the same interrupt.
<collabra> guaranteed windows would slow down or even hang at some point,... if windows was put through the things i've put kubuntu through
<VP1> how to format a usb disk in Ubuntu 9.04
<tarelerulz> Any of you every have movie you download not work after while? They are all rar so that have something to do with it. also on ntfs . anyone
<collabra> younder,... you haven't followed what i've said,... I've no problems or issues.
<joschi> VP1: choose the filesystem and run `sudo mkfs.$FS /dev/$partition-on-your-usb-drive`. e. g. `sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdd1`
<VP1> joschi: thnx, but there should also be a GUI tool, isn't it?
<brijithmac> hi all, I cannot kill a process. please help
<SirGrant> try kill -9
<joschi> VP1: there probably is, but I'm not a gui kind of guy ;)
<younder> VP1, well there is no usch thing as a usb disk. Merly a disk connected to usb which will be automounted.
<younder> VP1, man mkfs.ext4
<younder> brijithmac, 'ps  aux | grep <program name>' and then kill -p PID
<younder> brijithmac, where PID is the 4 digit punber returen by the 'ps..' command
<Lupin`> Hiya, does anyone know a good way of reducing image sizes in Ubuntu? I've got quite a fed large images that I'd like to take down to, say, VGA resolution - but I'm not sure of the best way to do it
<younder> Lupin, use the gimp
<llutz> Lupin`: convert (from package imagemagick)
<Lupin`> llutz: is that particularly difficult to do?
<younder> llutz, yes, that's a good command line option.
<llutz> Lupin`: no
<sharkzz> anyone can help..
<llutz> Lupin`: convert -resize 640x480 pic.jpg smal_pic.jpg
<sharkzz> i have problm with dpkg-reconfigure gdm...
<brijithmac> younder:please see  http://pastebin.com/fxA85xiQ
<younder> Lupin`, you will have to decide if you want a crop (Cut out a bit) or shrink.
<sharkzz> can tell me how to view?
<dr0id> how can I have IE7 or IE8 on ubuntu ?
<llutz> Lupin`: if you want batch-resizing, use  a for-loop
<Lupin`> younder: shrinking would be fine, I think
<Lupin`> llutz: is there any way to do it for all the images in a folder?
<collabra> younder: oh,.. you meant the temporary stall with my mouse,,,?   It happens maybey once a week for ten seconds,... And always while my cpu's are pegged at 100 percent,... but if you want a testimony,... my cpu's are often pegged a 100percent and i still have full control of my machine.  :)
<younder> brijithmac, root      1656  0.7  3.4  83104 69696 ?        Sl   10:05   2:01 ruby script/server -e production
<Lekensteyn> Hello
<younder> brijithmac, kill -9 1656
<brijithmac> younder: -9 ?
<younder> brijithmac, that third entry in the table is the program ID (PID)
<llutz> Lupin`: for pic in *.jpg; do convert -resize 640x480 "$pic" _$pic;done
<brijithmac> younder: so kill -9 83104
<brijithmac> younder: will do it for me, rt ?
<Lupin`> llutz: so how do I actually enter the command, then?
<stelt> Will 'windows7 multi-touch screens" work in Maverick Meerkat ?
<brijithmac> younder: sudo kill -9 1656 worked for me..
<younder> brijithmac, right after the owner PID is the second entry
<younder> brijithmac, try a ps and see the top line
<llutz> Lupin`: ? that was the command to resize all jpg in a folder.
<TendencyDriven> Hello, for some reason my Ubuntu live CD won't detect any HDD's.
<brijithmac> younder: Ok  thank :)
<younder> brijithmac, erm ps aux
<Lekensteyn> TendencyDriven, are you sure? What does sudo fdisk -l give?
<younder> (from a BSD background with that sonos 3 etc from my youth)
<TendencyDriven> Lekensteyn, it's blank.
<younder> sunos
<llutz> brijithmac: read about pgrep/pkill
<TendencyDriven> And lshw picks up no HDD's either.
<Lekensteyn> run "sudo dmesg", it might have more information. Use pastebin
<dabukalam> if a package "predepends" another package, what does that mean?
<dr0id> how can I have IE7 or IE8 on ubuntu ?
<wurlington> prolly you have to install it before dabukalam
<wurlington> like a dependency
<dabukalam> wurlington: but it's already been installed...
<Lekensteyn> dr0id, you can't, unless you use an emulator like Wine
<dr0id> :(
<Lekensteyn> A better solution would be VirtualBox
<Lekensteyn> assuming you're testing websites
<dr0id> I have Virtual Box but that makes my box slow
<wurlington> i duno dabukalam
<dr0id> yeah, I just need to test websites...
<dabukalam> dr0id: you a web developer?
<dr0id> yes
<Lekensteyn> How many RAM do you have?
<dr0id> 2gb
<dr0id> quad core
<Lekensteyn> that shjould be enough
<dabukalam> dr0id: *sigh of relief*
<Lekensteyn> I'm running a bare bones WiNXP 90MB :p
<dr0id> Lekensteyn: hey
<dr0id> the first week of virtual box ose use was fantastic
<dr0id> but gradually it started making my system slow
<pure_hate> dr0id, I use the ie tab in chrome for we site testing
<dr0id> and now whenever I switch on virtualbox, it pretty hangs my box
<pure_hate> s/we/web
<dr0id> ie tab in chrome ?
<Lekensteyn> A friend of my was having troubles with multiple cores too
<pure_hate> dr0id, Its a add on /extension
<TendencyDriven> Lekensteyn, http://pastebin.com/ii5JzcqD
<dr0id> pure_hate: that renders websites as in IE ?
<Lekensteyn> dr0id, try installing Guest additions
<dr0id> Lekensteyn: have those already
<pure_hate> dr0id, yes
<dr0id> pure_hate: fantastic :)
<dr0id> just tell me where can I get it ?
<dr0id> dabukalam: what happened? sigh of relief ?
<pure_hate> dr0id, https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hehijbfgiekmjfkfjpbkbammjbdenadd
<Lekensteyn> What about this: http://browsershots.org/
<TendencyDriven> Epic link.
<dr0id> Lekensteyn: sucks :P
<Lekensteyn> Ok :p
<dr0id> also I need to continuously change code and see the result
<dr0id> so that won't work
<dr0id> infact browserlabs from adobe is DAMN better than browsershots
<dr0id> also this one is good -> http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/
<dr0id> but as I said you, I need to do it realtime...so change the code, refresh and see the results heh :)
<dr0id> dabukalam: hello ?
<dr0id> what did you mean ?
<Lekensteyn> TendencyDriven, I can't see any HDD being detected :/
<younder> someone ought to write a python script that displayed a bomb in the system bar. you click the bomb , the cursor turns into a bomb. You move it over the frozen window. Click again. A boom sound comes. The window ge't killed.
<TendencyDriven> Lekensteyn, any suggestions of what I should do?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu (newest) to my 80GB HDD (just installed) but I have a 500gb in there as well...
<Lekensteyn> A fresh HDD from the shop?
<qUaNtiC_> so can anyone help me installing this internet key? i found the driver but i need to install it manually and i dunno how to do that, can someone help? thanks
<younder> Lekensteyn, 50-100$ nop
<TendencyDriven> Lekensteyn, not straight from the shop but it's been used before and I tested it.
<Lekensteyn> Okay, is the HDD visible in other OS's on the machine?
<TendencyDriven> Lekensteyn, In W7 both are visible.
<dr0id> DAMN
<dr0id> the chrome extension was for WINDOWS ONLY
<Lekensteyn> LOL
<iron> hi
<dr0id> pure_hate
<Lekensteyn> hello
<TendencyDriven> dr0id, makes sense.  It just uses the built-in web browser control to save you having different windows open.  Your best bet is Wine or Virtualbox
<dabukalam> dr0id: I meant I would have been worried if you weren't a webdev and wanted to actually use IE7/8 on ubuntu... :P
<dr0id> I c
<dr0id> I thought you had some project for me lol
<iron> i tried to configure my grub2 to load the "last booted os". and i found in the manual that you could enter GRUB_DEFAULT=saved. i even did sudo update-grub. but it does not work.
<dr0id> why doesn't the world gets rid of IE and Microsoft and eventually WINDOWS? :(
<iron> i got it to work with GRUB_DEFAULT=6, but its not the same
<iron> is there any reason why it is not working for me?
<Lekensteyn> have you run 'update-grub' as root?
<Lekensteyn> ow
<Lekensteyn> nvm
<iron> :)
<iron> i should state that i booted windows 7
<iron> dont know if this matters
<Lekensteyn> I think that does
<iron> so it works only for linux?
<Lekensteyn> I've seen a line 'savedefault' or something in ubuntu
<iron> yeah that was grub 1
<ibrahim-kasem> how can i chabge the login window in lucid 10.04 ?
<Lekensteyn> iron, have you set "SAVEDEFAULT=true" in /etc/default/grub ?
<iron> no
<Lekensteyn> try that
<iron> i will try that
<iron> ok :)
<Lekensteyn> it's stated in the community wiki
<Lekensteyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Saved
<artinfrieden> My panel doesn't show the apps anymore, how can I get them back there please?
<monzo> artinfrieden: rightclick on panel -> add to panel...
<monzo> choose windowlist
<monzo>  ibrahim-kasem: it's not so simple anymore, I am trying to find out myself.
<lxd> hi
<monzo> so far, the only thing I've found is disabling the user list
<artinfrieden> monzo: amazing thanks big time!
<lxd> hi
<lxd> everyone
<GobBLUTH> Am I missing a step for setting up Ubuntu Desktop as a RAID1 system?
<GobBLUTH> There's no option for configuring software raid in the installer a la Debian.
<ibrahim-kasem> monzo, yes ur right and i can't find out why this complex
<BromaxSux> hi i cant get flash applets to receive my keystrokes (only mouse events) [[ ubuntu 10.04, kern 2.6.32-24 generic, ff3.6.8, flash 10.0.22.87 ]]
<monzo> ibrahim-kasem: It looks like it is taken from 10.04 because I can find it for older versions
<monzo> I did find a package that gives the option for a non-Ubuntu-edited Gnome, but have no idea if GDM is changed by that package
<owd95> someone that now a good cpu stress application in ubuntu?
<iceroot> owd95: cpuburn
<owd95> iceroot: thx
<_YOO_HOO_> HI, I'm new to Linux world, I have ubuntu 8.04 and I noticed that I don't get the newest version of softwares I download via software manager. I'm wondering how can I get the latest versions without downloading the source code and compile it my self. Thank You!
<babu__> how to extract the rar file..
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ibrahim-kasem> I get this error everytime i try to update the system http://paste.ubuntu.com/479325/
<iceroot> babu__: unrar filename
<WXZ> how can I schedule tasks in ubuntu?
<WXZ> system scheduler is being a dick
<iceroot> !cron | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<erUSUL> WXZ: gnome-schedule
<WXZ> url wasn't working iceroot
<iceroot> WXZ: man cron
<WXZ> erUSUL: yeah, "gnome-schedule" that's what I'm using
<monzo> WXZ: use crontab -e if you want to do it as non-root
<WXZ> it doesn't do recursive tasks so well
<iceroot> WXZ: and the first url is working fine
<erUSUL> WXZ: if it is a fire once task use at if it si something periodic cron
<RudyValencia> Does anyone know why blackjack is no longer in Ubuntu?
<WXZ> ok @ USUL
<erUSUL> WXZ: what is recursive task ?
<iceroot> RudyValencia: apt-cache search blackjack
<WXZ> recursive/periodic << same thing
<RudyValencia> There isn't a blackjack game anymore since GNOME games removed theirs
<monzo> ibrahim-kasem: look for new gpg-keys
<RudyValencia> I checked on packages.ubuntu.com
<stevieG> hey i need help turning my wireless card on in ubuntu, it is turned on with fn+f1 in windows but this isn't possible in ubuntu, there is no physical switch
<iceroot> RudyValencia: recursiv != periodic
<iceroot> RudyValencia: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> WXZ: recursiv != periodic
<behelit> hi! i've edited typesizes.h to increase maximum number of open FDs. however, installing httperf with apt-get does not seem to honor this change. anything cached or something?
<WXZ> well yes, I know
<ibrahim-kasem> monzo, how can i do that ?
<ibrahim-kasem> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<WXZ> but in this case, it practically is
<_YOO_HOO_> How can I get the latest version of softwares without upgrading my system (Ubuntu 8.04)?
<erUSUL> stevieG: maybe you can use rfkill « sudo rfkill unblock all »
<monzo> _YOO_HOO_: upgrade to 10.04 for the newest versions of software
<erUSUL> !backports | _YOO_HOO_
<ubottu> _YOO_HOO_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<monzo> backup first, just in case
<WXZ> * * * * * tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1, see I opened up cron -e
<_YOO_HOO_> thank you
<WXZ> and it's already in there
<WXZ> but it's not firing
<erUSUL> WXZ: you need to export display
<WXZ> export display?
<stevieG> erUSL: nothing is being displayed using rfkill since ive restarted laptop
<erUSUL> WXZ: DISPLAY=:0.0 tomboy --open-note "New Note 48"
<WXZ> ok
<monzo> ibrahim-kasem: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication%20Tab
<stevieG> erUSUL: it did show that the wireless card was hard blocked not soft blocked but now nothing is displayed
<monzo> (and the rest of that page)
<WXZ> waiting 40 seconds
<ibrahim-kasem> monzo, okay thanks again
<erUSUL> stevieG: what wifi card is this ?
<erUSUL> WXZ: cron was not designed to run graphical apps btw
<stevieG> erUSUL: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<WXZ> erUSUL: but the command works fine when it's not "periodic"
<WXZ> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1 doesn't work either
<erUSUL> WXZ: as i said is handled by a different program --> at . which is easier to use
<stevieG> erUSUL: i tried resolving issue yesterday for 6 hours and then magically it worked, i have since restarted my laptop and it is not working, enable wireless is no longer visible in network manager, the wireless still works in windows however
<erUSUL> stevieG: what laptop is this ?
<stevieG> fujitsu siemens amilo li 2735
<WXZ> if it is a fire once task use at
<WXZ> "(06:17:28 AM) erUSUL: WXZ: if it is a fire once task use at"
<WXZ> did you mean the other way around, if it is periodic use at?
<erUSUL> stevieG: lsmod | grep fujitsu
<iceroot> WXZ: at = once, cron = always
<WXZ> yeah, I'm using cron, because this is a task which I want repeated
<erUSUL> stevieG: do you get any output ?
<WXZ> it's just not firing
<stevieG> erUSUL  no output
<stevieG> :(
<erUSUL> stevieG: sudo modprobe fujitsu-laptop
<iceroot> WXZ: use absolut paths on cron
<erUSUL> stevieG: try that
<WXZ> ok
<iceroot> WXZ: that is wrong * * * * * tomboy --open-note "New Note 48"
<stevieG> erUSUSL: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<stevieG> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/amilo_special_keys.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release.
<WXZ> iceroot: how would I find out the absolute path of tomboy?
<iceroot> WXZ: that is correct * * * * * /path/to/tomboy --open-note "New Note 48"
<erUSUL> WXZ: iceroot good point /usr/bin/tomboy
<iceroot> WXZ: type "which tomboy"
<WXZ> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> WXZ: "which tomboy"
<WXZ> and thank iceroot, that's a useful command
<monzo> erUSUL: thanks for at, didn't know that one
<erUSUL> stevieG: did you try installing ndiswrapper ?
<stevieG> yesterday i did yeah
<erUSUL> monzo: no problem
<WXZ> 30 seconds.
<erUSUL> stevieG: so maybe it worked with ndiswraper ?
<stevieG> maybe but i dont know how,
<WXZ> and nothing :\
<Calinou> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<WXZ> * * * * * /usr/bin/tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1
<erUSUL> WXZ: use both things the DISPLAY and the full path
<stevieG> erUSUL: typing ifconfig no longer displays wlan0
<WXZ> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1
<WXZ> erUSUL: ?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, any suggestion for reading on how to create "bulk-install" script that can be used after new installiation
<erUSUL> stevieG: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<jpds> erUSUL/iceroot: Why does cron need the full PATH?
<stevieG> erUSUL: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<stevieG> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/amilo_special_keys.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release.
<erUSUL> jpds: env vars are not set up. so no $PATH
<jpds> Hmm.
<Parsi> has anyone knows how to run .sh file in DSL linux?
<erUSUL> jpds: if instead a oneliner you are doing a script for cron you set up PATH ( restrictive ) at the beggining
<llutz> jpds: you can defince crons PATH in crontab (PATH= ...)
<Parsi> 'sh [filename.sh]' returns "can't get the number of the available blocks on the system" error
<llutz> define
<WXZ> still didn't run
<WXZ> I'll try with permissions
<erUSUL> WXZ:
<WXZ> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1, unless you meant * * * * * /usr/bin/tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" # JOB_ID_1 DISPLAY=:0.0
<monzo> stevieG: modprobe fsam7400, source: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1036744.html
<erUSUL> WXZ: run this « xhost +SI:localuser:$USER » in a terminal; try again
<BlackDalek> I need help building a game from source - Excalibur:Morganas Revenge. I think I have all the requirements. It says I need to install AlephOne first. I think that was successful, although I am not sure where it installed to. Now the EMR game's install instructions ask that you edit the Makefile to specify the location of the alephone executable - I can't find this, so I don't know the location.. yet it seems to exist be
<BlackDalek> cause I don't get "command not found" when I type alephone into the terminal. HELP ME!! I don't know how to proceed...
<erUSUL> WXZ: as i said cron was not designed to run graphical apps
<erUSUL> stevieG: does wlna0 appear now ?
<WXZ> so I have to look for an alternative basically?
<geirha> WXZ: I recommend using gnome-schedule to run graphical apps in cron
<WXZ> I am/was using gnome schedule
<erUSUL> WXZ: no; but it is more cpmplex that it needs to
<WXZ> I'm writing the crons via the terminal
<erUSUL> WXZ: no; but it is more complex that it needs to
<WXZ> but they ARE showing up in g-schedule
<stevieG> erUSUL: wlan0 appears when i type iwconfig not when i type ifconfig
<geirha> It sets DISPLAY for you if you specify it is an X app
<WXZ> ok, I set it to x-application
<WXZ> have to wait a minute though
<erUSUL> stevieG: and can you use it now ? « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<geirha> WXZ: And now crontab -l is showing some python stuff and xwrapper.py, right?
<WXZ> yes PYTHONPATH:=wejrlkwjer
<stevieG> erUSUL: no such device
<WXZ> nope, still didn't run
<WXZ> * * * * * PYTHONPATH=::/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/:$PYTHONPATH /usr/bin/python /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py c 1 # JOB_ID_1
<geirha> WXZ: You need to wait more than a minute.
<erUSUL> stevieG: no typo ?
<BlackDalek> help ! how do I find the location that the alephone executable was installed to?
<WXZ> ok, well it's set to run every minute
<stevieG> erUSUL: nope tried it a few times
<geirha> WXZ: It could take a minute for cron to notice the new cronjob
<erUSUL> BlackDalek: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<WXZ> alright, well I'll come back in 2-3
<WXZ> see if anything pops up
<stevieG> erUSUL: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan -> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<erUSUL> stevieG: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<stevieG> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<erUSUL> :/
<monzo> erUSUL: stevieG: sudo iwconfig wlan0 up instead of ifconfig?
<BlackDalek> erUSUL, that tells me alephone is not installed? but if I type "alephone" into a terminal, it runs.... what's up with that?
<erUSUL> stevieG: try rfkill now... « sudo rfkill unblock all »
<monzo> BlackDalek: which alephone
<stevieG> monzo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<erUSUL> BlackDalek: the name of the package does not match the name of the binary. « which alephone  »
<stevieG> erUSUL: tom@tom-laptop:~$ rfkill list
<stevieG> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<stevieG> 	Soft blocked: no
<stevieG> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot3> stevieG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheBase> hello
<monzo> erUSUL: what kind of quotes do you put around commands?
<erUSUL> stevieG: really dunno maybe ndiswrapper is interfering ...? « sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper »
<stevieG> tom@tom-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.///WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/amilo_special_keys.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release
<erUSUL> monzo: do not know the name. AltGr + z x gives them in my spanish keyboard
<monzo> ok
<erUSUL> stevieG: try « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up » again ?
<stevieG> erUSUL: still no such device
<BlackDalek> erUSUL, I do not know which alephone. I installed AlephOne from http://sourceforge.net/projects/marathon/ because I am trying to install Excalibur Morgana's Revenge and the instructions for that told me I have to install AlephOne first....
<erUSUL> stevieG: :( i'm sorry but i think i can not help further; dunno why it does not work
<stevieG> i think that ndiswrapper has interferred and also i have tried windows wireless drivers with the windows driver and i think that may have caused a problem, should I just reinstall uubuntu?
<monzo> stevieG: no
<monzo> just uninstall (of deactivate) ndiswrapper
<lupin_> can you speak polosh
<WXZ> geirha: nope, didn't work
<robertwall> ubottu: pl | lupin_
<ubottu> lupin_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<stevieG> monzo: how?
<monzo> Did you just install ndiswrapper?
<stevieG> yeah
<monzo> ok, sudo aptitude remove --purge ndiswrapper
<stevieG> monzo: done
<BlackDalek> ANyone got a .deb file of AlephOne Marathon or Excalibur MOrganas Revenge?
<WXZ> this is frustrating, because it worked in karmic
<geirha> WXZ: Should have worked. No idea why it didn't. :/
<monzo> stevieG: sudo modprobe fsam7400, read more at: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1036744.html
<WXZ> it works as a run-once task :s
<stevieG> monzo: being very new to ubuntu im finding a bit overwhelming, sorry if i get a bit frustrating :)
<TheBase> I want to use ffmpeg to encode a video with aac. The standard repository version of ffmpeg (and libavcodec-extra-52) doesn't come with libfaac support. I saw that the libavcodec-extra-52 on Medibuntu has the libfaac but I couldn't find ffmpeg in the Medibuntu package list. What can I do now? Do I need the ffmpeg source package?
<monzo> stevieG: no problem, it is a bit hard sometimes
<WXZ> apparently this isn't a new issue
<WXZ> cron doesn't like tomboy
<monzo> stevieG: don't give up though, once you get around to the fun stuff, the OS (Ubuntu) will stay out of your way and help where possible
<erUSUL> TheBase: install the lib? libavcodec-extra-52
<WXZ> is there a way I can make cron send a command with a parameter to terminal though
<erUSUL> TheBase: or just enable the medibuntu repo an do an update
<WXZ> something like terminal --command="tomboy open-note New Note 48"
<TheBase> erUSUL, what about the --enable-libfaac ?
<TheBase> don't I have to recompile ffmpeg with that?
<stevieG> monzo: :) thanks, just tried modprobe fsam7400 and got this result//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/amilo_special_keys.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release.//FATAL: Error inserting fsam7400 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/ubuntu/fsam7400/fsam7400.ko): Operation not permitted
<quibbler> TheBase-> you can find  ffmpeg in synaptic
<BlackDalek> HELP! Anyone know how to get this - http://sourceforge.net/projects/emr3/ installed and working ????? I get this so far.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479335/  - I think this may be because I cannot work out where I installed AlephOne to...
<monzo> stevieG: did you use sudo?
<monzo> as in sudo modprobe ...
<TheBase> quibbler, yes. I already have it installed. the --enable-libfaac option is what's worrying me. Anyway I'll upgrade the libavcodec from the Medibuntu first and see what happens
<stevieG> monzo: rfkill list is now showing the wlan as 0 rather than wlan0
<stevieG> monzo: oops ill try that modprobe business again
<stevieG> monzo: yeah i did use sudo :/
<monzo> reboot to see if all the ndiswrapper-stuff disappears
<monzo> and then sudo modprobe...
<stevieG> monzo: ok, seeyou soon :)
<monzo> ok
<mungojerry> any news on 10.04.1 - supposed to release today?
<younder> sudo su root && passwd root  root ; me be damned
<younder> mungojerry, released a long time ago
<younder> mungojerry, most of us are running it
<mungojerry> younder, really? .1 update to 10.04?
<prakash> yea am also using 10.04.1
<Iraklis> hi all fellows! i am having some trouble with my laptop. i am having a fat32 partition, i extracted there the iso, install syslinux, copy the text.cfg to syslinux.cfg, install grub on mbr
<younder> mungojerry, avoid minor updates
<Iraklis> i use the chainloader to boot syslinux but when its boot ubuntu
<Iraklis> i got an error init: line 7
<Iraklis> it cannot read from cd
<mungojerry> hmm.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule says 10.04.1 today
<Iraklis> is there any boot option for root?
<mungojerry> i'm about to upgrade from 9.10 but thought i'd get the .1 instead of 10.04
<prakash> Iraklis, i suppose no
<prakash> did u tried upgrading the grub >?
<stevieG> monzo: hi again, got the same result with sudo modprobe fsam7400
<Iraklis> the grub only chainloads t syslinux
<robertwall> mungojerry: 10.04.1 is just 10.04 with updates applied.
<Iraklis> so syslinux boot the system
<stevieG> monzo: am i missing something? do i need to install fsam7400?
<logan_wolf> Hey i have a question
<mungojerry> robertwall, yes, i notice my work PC has 10.04.1 but no iso released yet?
<logan_wolf> How can I scan my memory card using ubuntu
<TheBase> Awesome. Just upgrading libavcodec-extra-52 with the Medibuntu version did the job.
<TheBase> Thanks
<younder> mungojerry, I suggest you wait a month and wait unil the bugs have been worked out.
<robertwall> mungojerry: The update that makes 10.04 systems identify as 10.04.1 came out a few weeks ago, because 10.04.1 was originally supposed to come out a few weeks ago.
<mungojerry> if i wait a month i'll probably end up installing maverick beta ;)
<robertwall> younder: considering that 10.04.1 = 10.04 + lucid-updates + lucid-security, there's really no point in waiting...
<mungojerry> i wonder if 10.04.1 is a bit cleaner since some bugs are "xxx package does not need to be in the installation"
<younder> in ubuntu program center (or whatever it is called in your language) change to 'Updates' -> 'Updates with long support'
<robertwall> younder: 10.04 to 10.04.1 is not a distribution upgrade, so that setting doesn't apply.
<Solow_> Is there a way to re-install ubuntu, while keeping my applications and files intact? so just re-install ubuntu itself. or "reset"
<younder> robertwall, what?
<younder> robertwall, explain that to me please.
<CitKane> Hi, is anybody else experiencing freezes in CD ripping on Lucid? This happens to me, especially when ripping offline and on multiple computers.
<robertwall> mungojerry: the ubuntu-meta source package hasn't been changed since 10.04's release, so no
<mungojerry> ok robertwall, thanks for the info ...i;'ll stick with the 10.04 cd + large update then :)
<mungojerry> thansk too younder
<robertwall> younder: 10.04.1 is simply an updated ISO containing packages that have been published in lucid-updates and lucid-security since release. 10.04 systems receiving updates properly automatically reversion to 10.04.1. The setting you mentioned only covers actual new releases (e.g. 10.04 -> 10.10, or 10.04 -> 12.04)
<weed37> hey guys need some help with gparted
<younder> robertwall, so to make it short and sweet the major updates happen once every 6 months. And I have set it to hold on to it and just acept security updates?
<stevieG> monzo: hey, root@tom-laptop:/home/tom# sudo modprobe fsam7400//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.//WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/amilo_special_keys.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Zwei> Hi, in vim and emacs, I'm able to start parallel sessions on the same file. Can I do this with gedit?
<younder> accept
<tensorpudding> stevieG: please don't paste multi-line stuff in here
<robertwall> younder: setting that setting to "Updates with long support" means you're not going to get prompted about distribution upgrades until the next LTS (in two years). Whether or not you get security and recommended updates is covered by the "Ubuntu updates" section on the same tab.
<younder> tensorpudding, looks like a simple 4 liner here
<robertwall> younder: whereas setting it to "Normal releases" will prompt you when 10.10 comes out
<tensorpudding> Zwei: i don't think gedit allows you to have more than one open instance
<Zwei> tensorpudding: Ah, thanks. Back to vim I go...
<younder> Robertwall, thank god. After two reinstalls this year the last thing I need is another. (I did it right)
<tensorpudding> Zwei: why do you need this?
<robertwall> younder: hah, yeah, I'm sticking with 10.04 for a while too :)
<weed37> do you guys have a gparted help chan ?
<Zwei> tensorpudding: When dealing with a long file, sometimes I need to view two parts of the same file at the same time.
<anymous> hello, is there a ubuntu-udev channel?
<Zwei> tensorpudding: In gedit, I can open one instance in read/write mode and the rest in read-only mode. But that doesn't give me the flexibility to edit the parts I want if I'm currently on it in the read-only section.
<ilovefairuz> anymous: no, ask here
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ilovefairuz> weed37: what's your issue with gparted?
<anymous> ilovefairuz, ah thanks
<ilovefairuz> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> ilovefairuz: I don't like that factoid!
<weed37> any chance i can pm u ilovefairuz  plz
<Zwei> Also, editing the read-write file has the consequence that all the r-o files have this "The file has been modified, would you like to re-load the file?" sign. If I click yes, the file re-loads and go to the top of the file.
<ilovefairuz> weed37: it's preferable that you ask technical questions in channel but, you may pm.
<Zwei> s/r-o files/r-o instances of the file/
<CitKane> Survey please - yes/ no will do: Is anybody else having intermittent problems with CD ripping in Lucid, especially when ripping while offline?
<cagge> what is the name of a c++ channel ubuntu
<robertwall> cagge: ##c++
<cagge> join ##c++
<yashi-> hi, is there a good commandline partitionmanager? man fdisk says dont use me...man parted says the same :?
<ilovefairuz> yashi-: cfdisk
<cagge> How do i join
<cagge> kid of new with irc
<cagge> kind*
<marcio> brasil
<ilovefairuz> cagge: /join ##c++
<yashi-> ilovefaruz:thx
<Guest65303> brasil
<robertwall> ubottu: br | Guest65303
<ubottu> Guest65303: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anymous> if i start a VM with kvm and nfsroot device nodes like /dev/sda /dev/sdb are not created, / is mounted rw, i'm runnin udevd with --debug, and log-priority=debug. the RUN rule is evaluated but if I add a SYMLINK, then neither the RUN nor the SYMLINK is evaluated. this is under Lucid.
<iceroot> jpds: because cron doesnt have PATH by default
<cagge> no dosnt work
<ilovefairuz> cagge: works fine for me
<cagge> does anyone know howto hide cursor with c++ on unbuntu
<cagge> ubuntu
<iceroot> cagge: ##c++
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have an HDAV1.3 Deluxe sound card. Works like a treat most of the time, then sound stops working. After this happens loading a music file or some such in totem, vlc etc causes the app to either lock up (totem) or play but with no sound (VLC). Restarting pulseaudio and alsa processes fixes it. Any ideas?
<prodigel> hi all. What ports/interfaces/ip's are involved when I run mysql -u root?
<ilovefairuz> prodigel: it invokes mysql client to connect (as MYSQL USER root not THE REAL root) to the server running on localhost through a unix socket file
<prodigel> ilovefairuz, if connecting to a socket it means it's not using the network at all? I'm trying to catch that traffic with tcpdump, and nothing shows up
<ilovefairuz> prodigel: no tcp/ip network traffic, yes
<prodigel> ilovefairuz, my problem is that I've implemented iptables+ulog+mysql but probably through recursion ulog blocks all mysql opened ports. Any idea how could I identify ulog's conections to mysql from the same host to avoid logging them also?
<Ghostly> I am curious can i make quick launcher for a shared location, i have tried one with smb://location but every time i reboot i have to manually set it up again any advice?
<VP1> how to format a usb disk in Ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> Ghostly: you need to put the samba mount in your fstab to automount at boot, as smb:// will only work on authenticated (mounting it is the easy way) shares
<ikonia> VP1: use gparted
<VP1> how to?
<ikonia> VP1: launch it from the applications menu
<Dr_Willis> Ghostly:  i just bookmark the smb:// share once i connect in nautilus to easially get back to it.
<barfoo365> Hi all, whenever I create a samba share from a folder in my home directory I am unable to access it.  Create one from a folder anywhere else and its fine.  Anyone any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> barfoo365:  sounds like a permission issue on the parent directries.
<barfoo365> Dr_Willis : Thats what i'm thinking but I have run chmod 777 on them.  I was thinking more along the lines of a samba specific permissions issue?
<ilovefairuz> prodigel: it probably uses a tcp connection, try: netstat -pant, to see all open tcp connections
<Dr_Willis> You really DONT need your /home/username to be '777'
<Dr_Willis> my home --> drwxr-xr-x 103 willis    willis     4096 2010-08-16 21:55 willis
<barfoo365> Dr_Willis : The folder is /home/username/sharefolder
<ikonia> move it out of your home dir
<midhas> my home is, too, not 777, just 700, and works finde
<prodigel> ilovefairuz, thanks. I'll try that
<barfoo365> Ikonia, I could just move it I guess
<Dr_Willis> I did notice that it made the share that i set to allow all, allow guests full access to (just now as a test) mode 777
<barfoo365> The post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936571 seems to have solved the issue I am having, but it doesn't really elaborate on the solution much
<Oer> i like SWAT, to configure smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> I find swat annoying and old.. :) but ive read theusing samba book in the past.. so i sort of know enough to not need swat these days
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 (lucid), package size 7825 kB, installed size 16104 kB
<barfoo365> I originally used webmin to administer samba, now i'm diggin in the smb.conf with nano instead
<phlak_user> barfoo365: you could use swat also
<phlak_user> barfoo365: this link might help --> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-easily-manage-samba-with-swat-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<glaucous> Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu/Kubuntu without losing programs and settings?
<erUSUL> !clone | glaucous
<ubottu> glaucous: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<WXZ> erUSUL: do you have any other suggestions about my cron problem?
<erUSUL> glaucous: and backup your home folder and maybe some of the files in /etc/ if you modified them
<glaucous> erUSUL: Ah, thanks
<erUSUL> WXZ: no; sorry. gnome-schedule did not work ( with geirha suggestion)?
<WXZ> nope
<WXZ> can I get cronjob to send a command to terminal though?
<stork_> #
<glaucous> erUSUL: Perhaps you know, is there a way to view most recent updates done?
<WXZ> something like terminal --command="command"?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  I imagine its possible. but not very common
<erUSUL> glaucous: synaptic has a log in File>histori log or some such
<WXZ> that's the only work around I see
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  the 'openvt' command Might let you do that.
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  that could send info to a Console..
<WXZ> reading docs on it
<phlak_user> WXZ: does the command have to run in a terminal (meaning foreground?)
<WXZ> no
<phlak_user> WXZ: ok so is it possible that you get crontab to execute a command and send the output to notification area via libnotify?
<WXZ> I don't know what the notification area is
<Dr_Willis> Ok this is weird..I have a little NAS 'gizmo' that shares 2 hard drives to the network via samba. (it actually runs linux)   I go to network:/// in the file manager.. it shows 'Windows Network' AND it shoes the 'NAS'    How can it be showing up there?
<phlak_user> WXZ: top right hand corner of panel in Gnome Session
<WXZ> ok, nevermind
<WXZ> phlak, I'm trying to send a "command" to the terminal
<WXZ> as a workaround for cron not communicating well with tomboy
<phlak_user> WXZ: are you trying to launch tomboy through a script that cron will execute?
<WXZ> phlak_user: yes, I'm trying to get a note to pop up
<WXZ> long story short, it doesn't pop up
<phlak_user> WXZ: wouldnt it be easier to use the Tomboy D-bus interface to do this?
<phlak_user> WXZ: like this article says --> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2007/09/using-the-tomboy-d-bus-interface.ars
<WXZ> so write a python script
<WXZ> and launch that python script?
<phlak_user> WXZ: yes
<WXZ> that's the last resort
<eyedol> I'm trying to do a post request that does file upload -- image via curl command line
<Flynsarmy> I did a sudo apt-get install sqlite3 but now it says 'bash: /usr/bin/sqlite: no such file or directory'. ideas?
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: dpkg -S sqlite3
<benuntu> hi i have a simple screen session running, works well, i want to create a shell script which attaches to it runs a command and detaches via a cron
<benuntu> is this possible
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: thanks
<eyedol> doing this doesn't see the variables I pass to the URL curl -F "task=report&incident_title=Test&incident_description=Testing+with+the+api.&incident_date=03/18/2009&incident_hour=10&incident_minute=10&incident_ampm=pm&incident_category=2,4,5,7&latitude=-1.28730007&longitude=36.82145118200820&location_name=accra&person_first=Henry+Addo&person_last=Addo&person_email=henry@ushahidi.com&resp=xml&incident_photo[]=@funny.jpg" http://somedomain.com/api
<eyedol> any ideas ?
<phlak_user> eyedol: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/httpscripting.html
<phlak_user> eyedol: passing variables is like so -->  curl -F upload=@localfilename -F press=OK [URL]
<eyedol> phlak_user, its the exact syntax i'm using
<eyedol> but it misses sending the variables
<phlak_user> eyedol: you probably need to url-encode the data using --data-urlencode <data>
<eyedol> phlak_user, let me try that
<dubey> hello
<phlak_user> !hi| dubey
<ubottu> dubey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dubey> i am using Acer Asire 5740, and installed ubuntu 10.4, Everything is working fine except brightness
<dubey> brightness controller works fine with no effects at all
<phlak_user> dubey: you mean if you set the effects to "none", brightness works?
<dubey> phlak_user : no, I means when i press hotkey to change brightness, it show the status but actual effect doesn't happens
<phlak_user> dubey: ah
<phlak_user> dubey: does it work if you hold down fn key and use the right or left arrow keys in the bottom right corner?
<iceroot> is there a way to use dd on a 80GB hdd (which contains 10GB data) so the image will be 10GB and not 80GB? atm i am using dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/foobar  and foobar is 80GB
<dubey> phlak_user: no
<phlak_user> dubey: oh ok
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  Not via just dd
<abhijit>  
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  there are some drive image tools out that can just archive the actual data. not the whole disk. So would be smalller
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  but somthing seems backwards here.. perhaps we are confused as to what you are doing.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but i need the disc-dump which i can boot directlys, so maybe i have to pipe the output of dd into zip or something like that
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  even ziping it wont make it smaller.. UNLESS you 'zero out the  free space' so its all 0's  thus compresses better.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i have to copy a windows-xp image from a hdd (80gb hdd) on a 30gb hdd and the data from win xp are 10gb, rest is zero
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i guess the missing 70gb are zeros
<Dr_Willis> even if the drive is mostly empty. dd will dd the rest of the drive.. it WONT be all zeros Unless you zero out the free space.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  one 'way' would be to resize the HD down to 10gb or whatevver size you can shrink it to.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: hm ok, i think best way is to search for a bigger hdd for the disc-dump
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: resize without a backup is a bad idea for this important image
<_Deko_> Good day I am having a problem it is wireless all the time asking for password not think the network connects more
<oDesk> hello, quick Question please,   how to mv file.ext efe/fefe/fefe   where efe/fefe/fefe  is new directories i want to create at the same time while moving the file ?
<Dr_Willis> also dd'ing a whole drive instead of a parition will be a little harder to 'mount' the image file.. if thats what you want to do with it.
<dubey> any help ?
 * Dr_Willis notices he has more then 80gb in wallpaper and icons.. :)  heh.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: the whole drive is one partiton (dev/sda with mbr and /dev/sda1 with the 80gb data)
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yes.. but what are you going to do with the image after you dd it somewhere?
<coz_> dubey,  you want to adjust the gamma?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i am saving it on a storage and if i need to role the windows xp back i am just dding the image back to the 80gb hdd
<coz_> dubey, I didnt scroll back far enough maybe... let me scroll back tobe sure
<dubey> coz_ : not only gamma, overall brightness
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  there are some other tools out there for partion imageing like that.. that are smarter and more efficient.
<Dr_Willis> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<phlak_user> oDesk: I dont know how using the mv command; but with the mkdir -p /efe/efe/efe you can create the directory structure and then use mv
<ibrahim-kasem>  I get this error everytime i try to update the system http://paste.ubuntu.com/479325/
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i think that one would not image the empty part of the hd. thus be a lot smaller image file.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i will have a look at it, thanks
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  and theres others I recall. but i rarely use the things
<oDesk> phlak_user: there should be some a way
<ibrahim-kasem> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<coz_> dubey,  the brightness applet ...if this is gnome...doesnt work?
<dubey> coz_ :  what does it means ?
<coz_> dubey,   are you using gnome?
<dubey> coz_ yes
<bcroom> hey, I know I need to add "wins" to my /etc/nsswitch.conf file to get WINS lookups to work, but do I need to also install any additional packages for it to work?
<coz_> dubey,   right click the panel...Add to Panel....look for birghtness applet
<MaMoUs> is there an application for ubuntu that Gives u IP Address Details??
<kjeldor> Can I partition my disk now while running UBUNTU? I plan to do a clean install of Win7, and then re-install UBUNTU so I have dual-boot. But first, I have to partition my disk first! Any suggestions how? I have a bootable USB disk with WIN7 installer in it
<phlak_user> MaMoUs: simplest way is to right click on Network Manager and click on Connection information
<dubey> coz_ : tried, but no effect
<phlak_user> kjeldor: you can boot off the livecd/usb and then do this
<phlak_user> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<oDesk> mv file.ext  folder/folder/file.ext    there should be some way to create the folders that doesn't exist at time of moving, i want to move mass number of files in different folders and i only have the path to the new location as string
<kjeldor> phlak_user I already have UBUNTU installed, I want to partition my disk first before installing win7, and then UBUNTU
<coz_> dubey,   mm I dont  use laptops  but  this  "may"  help ...certainly i cant gurantee it and it is an older post ...    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2877962#post2877962
<phlak_user> kjeldor: i understood that; but you need to boot off a usb/cd to partition the drive
<kjeldor> I use the UBUNTU CD for partitioning my HD?
<kjeldor> But I am gonna install win7 first, before UBUNTU
<phlak_user> kjeldor: you can partition with Ubuntu CD and then boot off the Win7 and install (I dont know enuff about win7 to say if can help partition)
<babu__> is there any applcn to tag the mp3 files
<jf1976> hi all, can anyone point me in the direction of the log for poweroff and reboot ?, im trying to find out why my machine reboots at least once a day for no reason, thanks
<bazhang> babu__, easytag amongst others
<babu__> i have installed tat applcn..but whn i'm trying,error in tagging the file..wat tat means
<wwwwwwwwwwwwww> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phlak_user> !mp3info | babu__
<edwin___> I tried to install ubuntu at home in an old AMD driven machine. Installation finished OK using the alternate 9.1 live disk but it seems to have problems opening the graphics environment
<phlak_user> !info mp3info | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: mp3info (source: mp3info): An MP3 technical info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5a-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jf1976> babu__: i use rapid evolution for mp3/dj stuff including key bpm etc, its java based run on mac and windows, never tried it under Ubuntu
<sacarlson> do we have a package in ubuntu to  test one of these usb flash drives to verify the 2gb drive has the full 2gb.  like a pattern test or image compare to fully test a disk partition?
<Synthead> I can't write to /sys devices:
<Synthead> echo 2 > bConfigurationValue
<Synthead> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Synthead> how can I get around this?
<Synthead> (this is as root)
<abhijit> !enter | Synthead
<ubottu> Synthead: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> hey all
<abhijit> hey
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/bugs/619202
<abhijit> ??
<edwin___> Sorry, is there anybody able to give me a hand with this? I tried to install ubuntu at home in an old AMD driven machine. Installation finished OK using the alternate 9.1 live disk but it seems to have problems opening the graphics environment
<Oer> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bingbuntu> hello
<monzo> edwin__: what is the message?
<Oer> edwin___, install gnome or kde manually ?
<phlak_user> !hi | bingbuntu
<ubottu> bingbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edwin___> monzo: the problem is that the machine starts booting but then nothing happens it seems to be a graphics problem
<Shurakai> anyone here who knows what i need to look for when i want a "cd /v/l/" to expand automatically to "cd /var/log/"?
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, the usb stick device indicator should show the capacity
<babu__> how to install mp3info in ubuntu
<monzo> hold down shift while booting, should give bootmenu
<abhijit> !tab | Shurakai
<ubottu> Shurakai: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> babu__, synaptic package manager
<ranjan> Shurakai, aliasing
<monzo> but first try alt+F2
<abhijit> babu__, sudo apt-get install mp3info
<bazhang> babu__, you should really have a read of the manual
<abhijit> :)
<bazhang> !manual | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<edwin___> I cn access the calssical GRUB menu and can also start the machine in safe mode and then logon as a user
<monzo> good
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: I have purchased 2 fake usb flash that had 1/10th the space it had on the package.  I just got a new one that has 7 day waranty if I can show it is the same.
<edwin___> but can not get the gnome desktop
<Shurakai> thanks
<ranjan> babu__, sudo apt-get install mp3info
<phlak_user> edwin___: install gnome-desktop
<monzo> have you used aptitude before in ncurses-mode?
<phlak_user> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> ah
<monzo> it's gnome
<edwin___> no
<bazhang> phlak_user, ubuntu-desktop
<abhijit> wow!! gnome is not in lucid!!! :D :D lol
<babu__> is there also need to install id3x tag editor along wit mp3 info for tagging the mp3 files
<phlak_user> bazhang: ah yes tx :)
<monzo> edwin__: sudo aptitude
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: I mean the ones I already had showed when mounted had space but after writeing didn't return the original contents
<edwin___> so, you say i shoud install gnome from the console
<edwin___> yes, but i thought the desktop was installed by default
<monzo> \/ and type gnome-core
<bazhang> babu__, install whatever you wish and try them out
<babu__> i installed both id3 tag and mp3 info..now how to tag the mp3 files
<monzo> isn't alternate is a text-based alternative?
<edwin___> maybe
<bazhang> monzo, ncurses based
<edwin___> I didnt know
<monzo> like it said above
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: I just want a quick way to verify that the usb flash has what it states it has when mounted
<monzo> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<siva_> hi all
<monzo> it means dat there is no desktop ( I think)
<edwin___> I see. my problem was with graphics since the first time
<bazhang> monzo, no live mode, install only
<edwin___> taht was the r4eason why I couldn use the regular lice cd
<babu__> pls reply
<edwin___> live cd
<bazhang> babu__, try them out.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I just went to edit /etc/resolv.conf, but it says not to.  Where do I add name servers?
<phlak_user> !patience | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<monzo> easy way to get graphics: sudo aptitude install xorg and a desktop, on older hardware: jwm or xfce ofr lxde
<marekw2143> hi, which interned radio player do you use :)?
<siva_> i just now installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit in my laptop. but flash player in firefox is not wroking, i cant able to install 32bit also. any one plz help me
<KE1HA> monzo, and in whatever distro you pull that's what desktop you'll get, except server, then you can pick with one you want.
<phlak_user> dsnyders: in the network manager
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, if the usb are fake, then they'll show whatever the capacity is , maybe not the advertized size but the real size.
<monzo> aha
<monzo> KE1HA: thanks
<siva_> i just now installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit in my dell n5010 laptop. but flash player in firefox is not wroking, i cant able to install 32bit also. any one plz help me
<abhijit> !flash | siva_
<ubottu> siva_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<edwin___> well i will try installing the desktop at home after work
<phlak_user> !repeat | siva_
<ubottu> siva_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<edwin___> thanks a lot
<bazhang> siva_, dont repeat so quickly
<SwedeMike> siva_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<dsnyders> phlak_user, network manager... interesting... where is that?
<bingbuntu> how do i know my nick has been registered?
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: no that's the problem I had last time when I pluged it in it said I had 2gig so I wrote to it but when I needed to read the pictures the files were just all zero's .  I later ran a tester in windows to see that they had only real storage from 0 to 100 meg bytes  then all data turned to zero.  so I need a way to test to see that the new one will not have the same effect before the warantee runs out
<phlak_user> dsnyders: if you are on the gnome-desktop, its on the top right corner
<bazhang> bingbuntu, please ask in #freenode
<bingbuntu> thanks
<sacarlson> sacarlson if not maybe I will have to write one.  but mine will be very slow and take alot of disk space since I will write it in bash or ruby.  so speak now or make me start to write something that will take about 2 hours to test a 2 gig usb flash drive.
<somethinginteres> hey gents, is there a way to make it so that I can copy direct into my apache server /var/www?
<dsnyders> phlak_user, I tried using that yesterday to change from dhcp to static addressing.  It didn't seem to work.
<siva_> swedeMike: ya i have tried it it is not working for me http://pastebin.com/QVMnqSNg can u suggest me :(
<phlak_user> dsnyders: works for me
<sacarlson> somethinginteres: just drag and drop with nautilus to your /var/www page
<SwedeMike> siva_: try the supported way with 32bit flash instead.
<KE1HA> you need ia32-libs also, I'd use the package-manager
<siva_> SweddeMike: i cant understand, can u send me the link
<matiu> Hey guys, I need to extract just the rtl8187 kernel module from linux-image .. on my system .. is there an easy way to do it ?
<dsnyders> phlak_user, Odd? There's only one field for dns server.  Where do you put secondary server addresses?
<phlak_user> dsnyders: use comma
<kimi_d> hi everone!
<matiu> Hi kimi_d
<matiu> so I screwed my rtl8187 on my friends laptop
<kimi_d> i want to ask about my hdd. disk utility from ubuntu writes that i have few bad sector to my hdd. what should i do now ? ubuntu can ignore these sectors or it writes up on them ? :(
<bingbuntu> newbie here ... just installed ubuntu and registered my nick. Hi every1
<matiu> trying to upgrade it .. how can I get an original version :(
<Sangeeth> i'm a newbie to ubuntu... Best place to learn stuffs, basics in main...
<matiu> kernel module ..
<KE1HA> matiu, ever thing you want to know about UB-Kernels, and probably much more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<prodigel> hi all. I have a simple set of iptables rules that should monitor and log into mysql - using ulogd - connections from and to the server. The problem is that the first ulogd mysql connection triggers a recursive set of connections that block my mysql server. How can I make such a rule to prevent ulogd localhost mysql connections from being logged?
<matiu> my theory is that the kernel module I want is zipped up in the linux-image...deb on my system somewhere
<Sangeeth> KE1HA : Kernel development is my field of interest too... Please tell me the ways to begin too...
<dsnyders> phlak_user, Okay, I entered the static address, the network mask, the name server addresses.  However, it would not take the gateway address, and the apply button is greyed out.
<KE1HA> Sangeeth, Line-1 on the previous link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQDeveloper
<houserockr1> hey guys, is it possible to install kernel 2.6.35 for lucid (10.04)? are there any precompiled versions in repos? the kernel ppa only has a version for maverick, would that be ok, too?
<guampa> houserockr1: i'm running it from a ppa, wait i'll look it up
<luka_> hey ppl need some help around audio settings
<guampa> houserockr1: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<guampa> (lucid main)
<Dynamic_Fails> Could someone help me install mjpg_streamer on ubuntu?
<Dynamic_Fails> 10.04
<luka_> anyone willing to help?
<luka_> o.O
<houserockr> guampa: thx, but i can only find kernels for maverick
<houserockr> guampa: are all future kernels in the maverick branch?
<gentooxer> luka_: just ask what you need to know and someone will answer
<glaucous> When installing ATI proprietary drivers. What's the difference between standard installation and "generate distribution specific packages"?
<guampa> houserockr: mm my apt line is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<guampa> i've installed it from there
<houserockr> k, lets see ...
<luka_> gentooxer, it's complicated it would be better in pm
<luka_> :)
<abhijit> !sound | luka_
<ubottu> luka_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> !pm | luka_
<ubottu> luka_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<prodigel> Sorry for the repost. I think my first post was trimmed somehow: I have a simple set of iptables rules that should monitor and log into mysql - using ulogd - connections from and to the server. The problem is that the first ulogd mysql connection triggers a recursive set of connections that block my mysql server. How can I make such a rule to prevent ulogd localhost mysql connections from being logged?
<erUSUL> glaucous: i guess that the later produces deb files you can remove if needed more easily
<glaucous> erUSUL: But since ATI actually has an uninstallation SH script, that shouldn't be a problem?
<erUSUL> glaucous: well it can be argued that debs are cleaner but anyway. your system your choice :)
<Pici> prodigel: You may want to ask in #iptables , and maybe #ubuntu-server as well.  #ubuntu tends to be more desktop oriented.
<prodigel> Pici, Thanks ;)
<ascheel> is there a way to enable verbose logging for nautilus?  Any time I open a nautilus window for a directory, it's blank for about 5 seconds and I would like to determine what I've done to cause it to bog down.
<jpds> ascheel: Probably an external share.
<ascheel> jpds, I don't have any external shares, though.  Not even anything mounted in .gvfs
<administrator_> hah
<kimi_d> i want to ask about my hdd. disk utility from ubuntu writes that i have few bad sector to my hdd. what should i do now ? ubuntu can ignore these sectors or it writes up on them ? :(
<ranjan> any solution for the delayed plymouth in ubuntu with nvidia restricted drivers??
<ascheel> kimi_d: replace the drive, IMO.
<erUSUL> kimi_d: the drive itself ignores those sectors, if the sector count grow are is hight it can be a sign of a dying drive ( buy new one and backup ASAP )
<luka_> is there anyone willing to help me around audio settings pm me
<erUSUL> kimi_d: the drive itself ignores those sectors, if the sector count grow or is very hight it can be a sign of a dying drive ( buy new one and backup ASAP )
<BluesKaj> kimi_d, if your hdd has bad sectors , linux will ignore them as bad an d won't write to them
<kimi_d>  BluesKaj: i read that. but i thinkimg : if ubuntu flags thosebad sectors, after format will lose this flags. am i right ? so after format it can not know where was the bad sectos ? :( so this is another problem ?
<BluesKaj> hehe , I 've had the same message for over a yr on my hdd , but the sectors are still not used because they are redetected during formatting
<BluesKaj> kimi_d, read above
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> a bad sector stays "bad" in my experience , kimi_d
<kimi_d>  BluesKaj: hmm.
<kimi_d>  BluesKaj: but windows can do that ?
<jxj> hh
<iceroot> kimi_d: no
<BluesKaj> kimi_d, you might get sector count arroe message tho
<gentooxer> kimi_d: you harddrive will try to map the defect Sectors to spare sectors
<BluesKaj> error
<kimi_d>  iceroot: im stupid. sorry. windows can not do anythink...
<gentooxer> kimi_d: but I would get a new HD as soon as posible
<kimi_d> gentooxer: so there is no problem if there are bad sectors on my hdd ? (except my old datas)
<gentooxer> kimi_d: If there are only a few it should be OK
<philinux> kimi_d: Bad sectors are remapped by the HD itself.
<kimi_d>  philinux: so this is not ubuntus feature ?
<gentooxer> kimi_d: no it's a hardware feature
<ibrahim-kasem> ubuntu login logo becomes big and ugly after activating nvidia drivers !!
<philinux> kimi_d: No. Ubuntu is using software to interogate the drives SMART data
<kimi_d> gentooxer: ok. thank you everyone!...
<gentooxer> kimi_d: did you get the SMART output?
<thrillERboy> Hi ubuntu acts weird, when I place cursor on any text input field, it automatically types periods
<thrillERboy> Its not the keyboard
<kimi_d> philinux: "interogate the drives SMART data" i dont know what you mean. sorry for my english.
<luka_> hey can someone explain me how to redirect sound to blue jack on sound card... I tried with alsamixer and in sound settings but nothing
<philinux> kimi_d: read para 2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_sector
<ascheel> My folder windows (nautilus) take about 5 seconds to display.  It bogs down for about 5 seconds before anything displays.  Is there a way to enable debugging to see what's taking so long to load?
<kimi_d> gentooxer:  what is smart out ?
<philinux> kimi_d: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<gentooxer> kimi_d: it's a HD selftest feature
<luka_> hey can someone explain me how to redirect sound to blue jack on sound card... I tried with alsamixer and in sound settings but nothing
<kimi_d>  gentooxer: ok. i understand. so i will not do anythink now. im safe at least now.
<philinux> kimi_d: How many bad sectors are being reported by the disk utility
<gentooxer> kimi_d: you can get the SMART information with the tool  smartctl
<kimi_d> philinux: 27
<philinux> kimi_d: Two utilities in Ubuntu. System>admin>disk utility or from synaptic gsmartcontrol
<kimi_d> it says warning on "reallocated sectores count"
<Sangeeth> i'm interested in contributing to the open source community... mysql  is favourite... How to?..:-(
<kimi_d> disk utility i know it. i have opened it now.
<philinux> kimi_d: ok well keep an eye on it. What's the Threshold number
<jrib> !contribute | Sangeeth
<ubottu> Sangeeth: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jrib> Sangeeth: if you want to help with mysql specifically, try their irc channel
<microsoft> hi everyone
<kimi_d> philinux: no a noumber like this. but smart status is green . but writes a few bad sectors on this hdd.
<philinux> kimi_d: If it's green thats ok
<Sangeeth> jrib : Do you know the exact name of the channel?..
<kimi_d>  philinux: if it is red ?
<arvind_khadri> Sangeeth, #mysql
<jrib> Sangeeth: I'm guessing #mysql?
<sacarlson> well I found a solution to my usb flash drive capacity verification.  I just loaded a full set of iso files that I had until the usb flash was full and ran k3b cd burner with I setup to burn each file from the usb flash that returns the md5 checksum of each file.  I went and compared this value with what I put on the disk and this time the usb flash is GOOD!!  so I"m happy it's not a fake usb flash this time.
<sorin7486> hey microsoft :))
<microsoft> guys i need to ask why when i play hd clips my cpu is used in about 65% and when i play normal clips it use 1% of my cpu
<microsoft> how to sort it out?
<gentooxer> microsoft: what application do you use to watch it?
<_Deko_> good morning my wireless keeps asking for password every time and does not connect anyone know help me?
<Dynamic_Fails> Is there a way to make your network settings in /etc/network/interfaces to come up automatically?
<microsoft> tried my different ones vlc gnome player the same is if im wotching on youtube
<microsoft> low resolution is ok
<microsoft> but when play hd cpu is on fire
<guampa> Dynamic_Fails: put an "auto the_interface" stanza in it
<Sangeeth> does anyone know the chatroom of mysql guys?..
<_Deko_> good morning my wireless keeps asking for password every time and does not connect anyone know help me?
<gentooxer> microsoft: youtube uses flash and you CPU has to compile every pixel
<tmos> _Deko_ set it to auto
<robyromania> hello, i want to talk to some real pro regarding some driver that needs to be compiled in lucid, which has some problems with the linux headers
<Dynamic_Fails> guampa, I have auto in the file, but it still doesn't work
<gentooxer> microsoft: so you need more CPU Power for more pixel
<Oer> microsoft HD films use more cpu, 65% is not bad
<microsoft> gentooxer,  but the same is when i play clips from desktop
<ascheel> microsoft: you have a cheap video card or do not have the proper drivers installed
<sorin7486> Sangeeth http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/IRC
<Dynamic_Fails> guampa, also is there a way to have an interface set up so if something ends up being connected it will come up automatically?
<ascheel> microsoft and gentooxer, good video cards WILL help out with video, including flash.
<microsoft> ascheel, i have ati hd4850
<microsoft> cpu q9000
<_Deko_> someone help me please
<microsoft> and all drivers are corect
<arvind_khadri> robyromania, what is the problem that you face ?
<guampa> Dynamic_Fails: you want to connect an interface after another goes up?
<microsoft> from ati site and they work with lucid
<_Deko_> someone help me please
<robyromania> arvind_khadri:  my problem is, that i was trying to compile the acerhk module. i've installed the source package from the repository and tried to install it with module-assistant. i've got some serious errors
<ascheel> microsoft: then the players you're using are not taking advantage of it.  I do not know if that's the case anymore, but ATI was less than awesome in Linux.
<ascheel> _Deko_: you have to ask a question before anybody can help.
<ascheel> !ask | _Deku_
<ubottu> _Deku_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robyromania> arvind_khadri, i've done exactly the same thing in karmic, and it worked flawlessly
<philinux> !question | _Deko_
<ubottu> _Deko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Deko_> ascheel good morning my wireless keeps asking for password every time and does not connect anyone know help me?
<ascheel> !wireless | _Deko_
<ubottu> _Deko_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Deko_> had already asked
<robyromania> arvind_khadri, after that i've tried all sorts of stuff: i've downloaded the driver, tried to compile it, but it didn't work either
<jungleberrykid> @Deko: what type of wireless is it?
<BluesKaj> jungleberrykid, the @ doesn't work on irc
<robyromania> arvind_khadri, i've read in the forums, that you need linux-source-2.6.32 package. i've installed it, unpacked it, and pointed the location in the driver Makefile to it
<microsoft> ascheel,  i use compiz full everything 3d and u know what? it use nothing of my cpu about max 1 to 5%  just the one problem is when im watching hd clips from youtube or desktop the cpu is going to 65% and when i do the same in win 7 it doesnt use cpu
<_Deko_> jungkeberrykid wireless laptop
<ascheel> microsoft: then the players you're using are not written to take advantage of ATI video cards
<robyromania> arvind_khadri, it compiled the driver module, but at "make install" it had new errors, also with the kernel and headers and so on
<gentooxer> microsoft: compiz uses your GPU not CPU
<BluesKaj> jungleberrykid, just the person's nick and it will highlight
<Oer> microsoft you use a software decoding, that could explain the cpu usage.
<ascheel> microsoft: Let me look around for you
<ascheel> gentooxer: so do HD videos if the player supports it
<Oer> microsoft 65% is not bad ?
<microsoft> its bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<microsoft> its linux!!
<microsoft> not windows
<microsoft> and when i play hd in win 7 it use 5% of my cpu
<robyromania> arvind_khadri, i've compiled the module manually in karmic, and tried to add it in lucid: i've copied it in //lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/extra and tried to add it with modprobe, but it said invalid module format
<jungleberrykid> Deko, paste the output of the following command here... "lshw -C network | grep product"
<KE1HA> microsoft, If you feel the player you using is not doing what You "think / feel" is should file a bug report. Its working, but just not to a perceived expectation, and a non-relevant comparison, I don't understand why you think this is a problem.
<ascheel> microsoft: just stand by a minute.
<microsoft> <KE1HA> its problem do you know why?
<gentooxer> ascheel: that wasn't the point
<microsoft> cuz on youtube 45% of clips are in 1080p
<Oer> microsoft, use a videotool like vlc 1.1.2 that could use hardware decoding.
<microsoft> oer will it help with youtube too?
<Oer> microsoft, you can open any url in vlc.
<KE1HA> microsoft, I would recommend filing a bug resport if you feel 65% usage it too high on a given applicaiont.
<robyromania> arvind_k, are you still there?
<storm_zen> Last night I used PGP full disk encryption to encrypt the disk from inside a Windows partition.  ( As the software is meant to do. ) ... the problem is that now I can't boot into my usual Lucid environment.  I'm not sure how to fix this.  Grub2 is complaining and listing a UUID ( I can't see what the entire error message is because it is going off the screen. )  .. how do I fix this?
<glaucous> What was that command so that you could backup/mirror folders and  so on?
<benjgvps> If I were to make a startup script to say, start game server like Garry's Mod, how would I make it so I can access that server with screen?
<Dynamic_Fails> guampa, well I have my normal wired interface set up with vlans that I want to be able to come up automatically, but i also have a usb device that comes up as eth2 when it is plugged in because it does IP over USB, and I would like the settings I have set up in the /etc/network/interfaces to come up automatically when it comes up
<guampa> microsoft: you can try downlading the clip and playing it with vlc to see if it gets better
<_Deko_> ;hop
<arvind_k> robyromania, yes, it says so, as kernels are different, you need to compile it again for lucid
<Quantum_Ion> microsoft, Yeah and all you tube flash videos are loaded into the /tmp directory so all you have to do is wait until the video is downloaded switch into /tmp folder and rename the Flash video to Flash.flv and you can use ffmpeg to turn the flv video into an mpeg
<microsoft> guampa>  i just said when i play hd from you tube cpu is high the same when i play hd from destop cpu is high
<storm_zen> ( Oh, I should probably mention that the Lucid partition was installed from the alt disk with an encrypted partition. )
<robyromania> arvind_k, did you read everything i wrote?
<ascheel> microsoft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI    Try using the non-free (as in speech) driver.
<KE1HA> microsoft, or to validate your findings, have a friend test that file, and compare results.
<arvind_k> robyromania, yes
<robyromania> arvind_k, i've compiled for lucid, but i has some problems with the headers. i guess that they've made some major modifications from karmic to lucid
<gentooxer> Quantum_Ion: but the he needs the cpu to transcode ...
<robyromania> arvind_k, but it has*
<Quantum_Ion> gentooxer, okay I missed that part
<robyromania> arvind_k, that's why i've wanted to talk to someone pro
<guampa> Dynamic_Fails: post_up is perfect for that. for example add a line in the eth0 section (assuming eth0 is your wired interface) like "post-up ifup vlanXX; ifup other_iface" etc
<ascheel> gentooxer: you're missing the point here.  His GPU can handle video processing, assuming it's a supported codec (which flash is)
<arvind_k> robyromania, of course, there would be changes, do you have the headers installed?
<robyromania> arvind_k, yes
<guampa> Dynamic_Fails: or call a script that ups several ifaces, etc
<ascheel> gentooxer: the issue is finding out why the video players are not passing that duty off to the GPU and are instead relying on the CPU
<robyromania> arvind_k, everything, even the sources of the kernel
<bingbuntu> hello! does java come preloaded with standard ubuntu? thx
<robyromania> arvind_k, and i've pointed the makefile to them
<Quantum_Ion> bindi, No
<guampa> Dynamic_Fails: sorry it was post-up not post_up. check the man page for "interfaces" it's all there
<arvind_k> robyromania, what error message do you get, paste the exact message when you try to compile it on Lucid. Please dont use enter as a punctuation mark.
<bingbuntu> quantum: talking to me?
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, It is best to get the Java from the Oracle site and install it
<bingbuntu> thanks
<ascheel> The GPU is MADE to handle playing both 3D and video, but if the player doesn't, or doesn't know HOW to interact directly with the GPU, then the only thing it can do is use the CPU, which is why Windows is playing it.  ATI doesn't like the FOSS community so their drivers suck for it.
<robyromania> arvind_k, it should have worked with module-assistant, it's the straightest way
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, yeah
<robyromania> arvind_k, ok, wait
<bingbuntu> quantum: what about searching ubuntu software center?
<arvind_k> robyromania, paste it on pastebin
<robyromania> arvind_k, give me a link please
<Oer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, No it is best to get the Java from Oracle it runs 100% on Ubuntu Linux
<arvind_k> robyromania, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<robyromania> arvind_k, ok, it's processing now
<bingbuntu> quantum: got it
<robyromania> arvind_k,  the only problem is at make install
<arvind_k> robyromania, paste the error you get. with the commands you use, what happens at the end of ./configure or whatever is used to do the configure
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/linux/whatsnew/index.html
<robyromania> arvind_k, http://paste.ubuntu.com/479411/
<robyromania> arvind_k, it has no configure
<robyromania> arvind_k, i guess, kernel drivers don't have configure
<administrator_> 大家好
<robyromania> arvind_k, but i think, the solution is in some hidden package, that needs to be installed, or something like that.
<administrator_> 有人没有
<TenPhil> can someone tell my how to get the text to display correctly, screen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46728050@N05/4901370292/lightbox/
<arvind_k> robyromania, did you check the README ? what is the card model ?
<guampa> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bingbuntu> test
<c3l> bingbuntu: works
<robyromania> arvind_k, it's not for the card, it's for the led and the button for enabling wireless
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<robyromania> arvind_k, i've read everything, and done it as written
<Mrokii> Is there a way to change the standard blue-color that Ubuntu/Gnome uses for links, like in the Help Centre? Through some config-file?
<Somelauw> How could it be that my ubuntu is slow?
<Quantum_Ion> bingbuntu, The Oracle Linux version of Java is more advanced
<robyromania> arvind_k, but why do they add some source package to the repos, if it doesn't compile with module-assistant?
<Somelauw> Both Firefox and netbeans are slow.
<c3l> Quantum_Ion: isnt it closed source too?
<bingbuntu> quantum: thanks!
<sipior> Somelauw: and by "slow", you mean?
<Quantum_Ion> c3l, I think so
<Somelauw> And my computer isn't really old or anything.
<robyromania> arvind_k, it works so flawlessly with karmic.. in 5 minutes it was done, everything.
<arvind_k> robyromania, could you point me to the documentation?
<Quantum_Ion> Somelauw, How much RAM does your computer have ?
<robyromania> arvind_k, what documentation?
<c3l> Somelauw: do you have any process eating cpu or so? look in top, or maybe htop is easier
<Somelauw> sipior, for example: You start typing and it takes a while before they are visible on the screen
<arvind_k> robyromania, from wherever you are doing this.
<Quantum_Ion> He probably has under 4GB of RAM is FireFox and Netbeans are that slow
<arvind_k> robyromania, what is the name of the package? from where are you downloading it ?
<robyromania> arvind_k, from synaptic
<robyromania> arvind_k, it's arcerhk-source
<cesc> Guys, I use xchat version 2.8.6. Latest version is 2.8.8 but update manager (ubuntu  repositories) doesn't offer the possibility to upgrade to 2.8.8. It is safe to add xchat official repo to my source list?
<Oer> Somelauw, these tweaks do speedup FF > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<Somelauw> Quantum_Ion, Mem:          3929       1689       2239          0        156        894
<Quantum_Ion> I tried running Eclipse under less then 1GB of RAM and Eclipse kept crashing
<robyromania> arvind_k, i've downloaded it and tried to install with module-assistant
<arvind_k> robyromania, then why are you compiling it ?
<Somelauw> c3l, only dropbox is always running
<robyromania> arvind_k, because module assistant gives me errors
<yashi-> Somelauw: looks normal
<robyromania> arvind_k, and it's not normal
<Somelauw> c3l, and all defaults
<Quantum_Ion> Somelauw, The minimum nowadays is at least 2GB of RAM
<robyromania> arvind_k, that i get errors with module-assistant
<Quantum_Ion> or else your modern computer will just crawl
<robyromania> arvind_k, so i tried to compile manually
<robyromania> arvind_k, like here: http://www.edbl.no/karmic/amilo_1718_wireless_in_ubuntu_9.10.txt
<yashi-> Somelauw: btw. i have the same problem after waking my pc from standby...i cant even properly use the terminal
<robyromania> arvind_k, are you familliar with module-assistant?
<arvind_k> robyromania, just give me a moment
<Oer> cesc the xchat ppa gives 2.8.8 only for Macerick 10.10 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat
<babu__> is there any room for mysql
<c3l> Somelauw: thats strange, whave version are you running and how long have you had the issues?
<c3l> Quantum_Ion: wtf? 512 is enough by far, unless youre running some heave fancy DE
<Pici> babu__: Oddly enough, #mysql
<Somelauw> My terminal acts normal, it has more to do with GUI's like firefox and netbeans.
<c3l> sorry language :(
<jacks__> 10.04.1 today?
<Somelauw> c3l, 10.04.01
<crazydiamond> Hi. Knows anybody what to do if apache2 and mysql don't starts during boot process? Logs are clear and I can start them manually by "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" (and the same for mysql)? I'm on 10.04.
<c3l> Somelauw: I suggest turning of all evil compositing and fancy shiny stuff
<bingbuntu> would there be any problem if i install java-32 on an ubuntu-64? thanks
<Somelauw> c3l, that's just dropbox.
<c3l> Somelauw: you use gnome or kde?
<robyromania> sburjan, salut, ma poti ajuta cu o chestie?
<tmos> No, 32-bit will work with no problem
<Somelauw> Compiling and stuff all runs fast. Only when I type an adress or when I wait for autocompletion it takes 5 sec or something.
<Somelauw> c3l, gnome
<c3l> Somelauw: do you use any graphical effects? compositing as its called. such ass effects when you minimize a window or similar?
<acegiak> guys my laptop sound worked on 9.10 but on 10.04 in the sound preferences I've only got dummy out
<acegiak> the input appears to be working
<Somelauw> It's not as bad as windows where I have to wait 15 minutes before my desktop appears (that happens after 2 years or something)
<Somelauw> c3l, I use the default graphical effects.
<babu__> how to rename the tag of six songs with same album and composer...pls give cmnd
<c3l> Somelauw: if your computer is quite old and weak hardware wise, I suggest using some lighter DE than gnome and kde, looka at lxde maybe, or just use a wm without a DE, but that might be a bit more complex
<c3l> Somelauw: turn all the fancy stuff off :)
<arvind_k> robyromania, did you do make before make install ??
<robyromania> arvind_k, yeah, i did that
<acegiak> anyone able to help me with my sound problem?
<robyromania> arvind_k, it took 4 hours or so to compile
<arvind_k> robyromania, does it run fine, you dont get any errors on it??
<robyromania> arvind_k, on compiling, no
<Somelauw> c3l, it's not old and I have no fancy stuff except default stuff. All programs run fast and booting is very fast too. Only firefox and netbeans sometimes freeze for a few seconds.
<robyromania> arvind_k, but i had to modifiy the makefile to compile
<robyromania> arvind_k, and install linux-source-2.6.32
<abhijit> !sound | acegiak
<ubottu> acegiak: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<robyromania> arvind_k, and point the Makefile there, because i didn't work (it was pointing to the headers, but gave errors)
<robyromania> arvind_k, that's why i'm asking what the problem with the headers is in lucid
<acegiak> thanks abhjit
<c3l> Somelauw: hmm, well as some one else statde it sounds like not enough ram. if you run firefoxa lone, does it still cause troubble?
<Somelauw> c3l, "alone"? No other applications opened? Only one tab? What do you mean?
<c3l> Somelauw: exactly
<crazydiamond> Hi. Knows anybody what to do if apache2 and mysql don't starts during boot process? Logs are clear and I can start them manually by "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" (and the same for mysql)? I'm on 10.04.
<arvind_k> robyromania, what is the model of your laptop?
<robyromania> arvind_k, fujitsu-siemens amilo li 1718
<babu__> how to rename the tag of six songs with same album and composer...pls give cmnd
<gos> Hi, if i have adware tracking cookie on linux how can remove it?
<KE1HA> crazydiamond, checkconfig or update rc.d
<c3l> babu__: youll need some software to easy handle id3 tags
<crazydiamond> thanks. I'll check this out
<dariopnc> hello everyone! question: is there a way to set my online status (within empathy) from CLI?
<ikonia> dariopnc: no, it's a gui tool
<dariopnc> thanks ikonia!
<storm_zen> Last night I used PGP full disk encryption to encrypt the disk from inside a Windows partition.  ( As the software is meant to do. ) ... the problem is that now I can't boot into my usual Lucid environment.  I'm not sure how to fix this.  Grub2 is complaining and listing a UUID ( I can't see what the entire error message is because it is going off the screen. )  .. how do I fix this?
<c3l> dariopnc: if you like chatting from the terminal I suggest using irssi as irc client and bitlbee to get your IM (msn, google talk, jabber icq etcetc)into irssi
<Somelauw> c3l, right now I have only one tab open.
<Somelauw> It's still slow
<fake51> hi guys. Need help with bind9 - I've installed ubuntu server 10.04, installed bind9 and set a nameserver and forwarders for it
<fake51> I'm getting slow responses, that don't seem to hit the cache
<Somelauw> But the tab I have open is google images. Maybe that is the problem.
<Somelauw> c3l, now it's fast again.
<fake51> then I run screen on the box, and the cache works great (response time 0ms)
<gos> Hi, if i have adware tracking cookie on linux how can remove it?
<dariopnc> c3l: thank you for the suggestion but i'm trying to interact with empathy to change the login status
<arvind_k> robyromania, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180170
<crazydiamond> And can I fire the same process that runs on boot and writes all the lines with [ OK ] and [fail]?
<fake51> anyone with an idea why the cache for bind9 is only hit when I run screen and not when running normally?
<c3l> Somelauw: strange, well its got to be something with firefox. try fixing it the ugly way, completly wipe firefox and reinstall it :)
<c3l> Somelauw: I have no ideas otherwise sorry
<babu> sd
<gos> Hi if i have adware tracking cookie on linux how can detect it and remove it?
<fake51> gos, use your browsers options to clear cookies
<babu> #mysql
<robyromania> arvind_k, i've been through that. those steps are for karmic. i have no problems in karmic, it goes much easier than in that post
<quilby> anyone here?
<quilby> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.10?
<arvind_k> robyromania, its for lucid
<quilby> its not in /etc/X11
<mindloss> anyone know anything about setfont? i've got a weird problem
<Somelauw> c3l, well thanks for your ideas.
<robyromania> arvind_k, the posts are so old..
<arvind_k> robyromania, sorry, dint see that
<gos> fake51 its adware tracking cookie hidden that is not removed by the cleaner firefox
<storm_zen> Where is a good place to ask a question about encrypted partitions not booting?  In particular, /dev/disk/by-uuid seems to be missing.
<fake51> gos, a cookie is a browser thing
<mindloss> i used setfont on one of my virtual (ctrl+alt+f4) terminals to change the font, and now my typing is getting randomly replaced by underscores -- the actual letter typed is the same, but it displays on the screen as an underscore. any idea how to fix this, or reset things?
<KE1HA> storm_zen, I think you just asked in a good place. If anyone knows the answer they will speak up Im sure.
<Pici> quilby: xorg.conf has been optional for a few releases now.  Maverick questions belong in #ubuntu+1 though.
<quilby> pici: ok thanks
<gos> fake51, adware tracking cookie is injected into the flash player
<fake51> gos, find your flash players tmp directory then, most likely place for it
<bazhang> gos, that is not an ubuntu issue, but an adobe one; go to their website and set it there
<Xpistos> Is there a way I can create a .txt file of all the software i have installed?
<arvind_k> robyromania, file a bug
<jrib> Xpistos: why...?
<guampa> Xpistos: dpkg --get-selections > textfile.txt
<KE1HA> dpkg -l >> Installed-Files.txt
<robyromania> arvind_k, what? i don't get it
<abhijit> guampa, wow!! thanks ! i also needed that!!! :D
<arvind_k> !bug | robyromania
<ubottu> robyromania: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<robyromania> arvind_k, ok, thanks for the time
<abhijit> guampa, and any way to just read that file again and install from it?
<gos> bazhang ,Aware the tracking cookie "is a threat for linux or only  work  with windows?
<arvind_k> robyromania, np. couldnt be of much help
<guampa> abhijit: later you can do "dpkg --set-selections < textfile.txt" and "apt-get dselect-upgrade" to install them all again
<bazhang> gos, all flash. not an OS specific issue, so not ontopic here; as I said, go to adobe website and fix it there
<venik> java is not working properly in ANY of my browsers
<Nijverheid> on a ubuntu server, I change /etc/motd with sudo, but it keeps changing it back to the original >_> how do I stop it from doing this?
<sipior> venik: have you installed the plugin?
<venik> I have Icedtea
<abhijit> guampa, just can you tell me what the apt-get dselect-upgrade will do?
<llutz> Nijverheid: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/changing-default-motd-debian-lenny/
<Xpistos> guampa: thanks. It wasn't auto completeing so i thought it was going to work
<llutz> Nijverheid: should work on ubuntu too
<venik> which plugin do I need?
<Nijverheid> llutz: cheers
<guampa> abhijit: it will install all the packages selected by the previous "dpkg --set-selections"
<abhijit> guampa, ok
<sipior> venik: icedtea6-plugin, i believe
<Nijverheid> llutz: thing is... it's not even rebooting and the motd changes
<Nijverheid> which is what is throwing me
<gos> bazhang, the adware tracking cookie Can violate your online privacy also with Linux or Windows only?
<venik> can't find icedtea*
<yashi-> gos: cookies work everywhere
<bazhang> venik, enable partner repo
<sipior> venik: what does "apt-cache search icedtea" report?
<bazhang> !partner | venik
<ubottu> venik: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java > venik
<ubottu> venik, please see my private message
<gos> Yashi then I'm super polluted by the adware tracking cookie using linux and I have no tools to remove it
<bazhang> gos, I already told you what to do
<plitter> Hey, when i mount a heroes of might and magic 3 iso cd all the filenames ends with ;1 is there a way to change that?
<gos> bazhang where is for linux a ccleaner or a superantispyware or similar for linux?
<bazhang> gos, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll give you the flash link
<bazhang> gos, no spyware for linux
<KE1HA> There's no need really :-)
<abhijit> guampa, ok
<gos> bazhang but if i have adware traclking cookie ....
<storm_zen> Last night I used PGP full disk encryption to encrypt the disk from inside a Windows partition.  ( As the software is meant to do. ) ... the problem is that now I can't boot into my usual encrypted Lucid environment.  I'm not sure how to fix this.  Grub2 is complaining and listing a UUID ( I can't see what the entire error message is because it is going off the screen. )  .. how do I fix this?
<KE1HA> gos, go to ubuntu-offtopic  bazhang is there to talk to you
<KE1HA> storm_zen, I saw ur post earlier, is this a widows ap, or linux app that did the PGP encrypt?
<KE1HA> or in other words, how did you encrypt this partition.
<storm_zen> PGP Desktop, a Windows program.
<storm_zen> KE1HA: ... but not a partition encryption... a full disk encryption..
<KE1HA> storm_zen, ok, and you encrypted the partition Post UB installation ?
<storm_zen> I encrypted the disk post encrypted Ubuntu installation.
<acarr> howdy
<KE1HA> storm_zen, I need to think on that one fer a bit, but I dont think you'll get through the encryption layer with a bootloader, but could be wrong.
<storm_zen> KE1HA: Would such a thing change the UUID of the partition?  That seems to be my issue.
<storm_zen> KE1HA: I had Karmic running successfully Linux encrypted partition + PGP Desktop full disk encryption on top of it.
<acarr> Some help..?  :) I recently left the gnome world for kde... however, I can not seem to get KDE to remember my video settings.  I have read forum after forum and tried fix after fix.  Any suggestions?  I have 2 25 inch acers.  I am running kubuntu 10.04.  I have a nvidia gs 7200.
<KE1HA> storm_zen, I'm not familiar with the app your referring too, I've not used it, nor can I see a reason for it, but that's here nor there. Can you use this windows app to remove this encryption ?
<storm_zen> KE1HA: In theory, yes.  But that's not my first choice:  It's a 10 hour commitment to do so.
<Sangeeth> I'm using my college's wifi to connect to internet... I must give username and password for every session of any browser... Thus, it is not possible for me to update through terminal... Is there a way that i could enter the username and password of my wifi connection in the terminal...
<arvind_k> Sangeeth, use tabbed browsing
<acarr> Some help..?  :) I recently left the gnome world for kde... however, I can not seem to get KDE to remember my video settings.  I have read forum after forum and tried fix after fix.  Any suggestions?  I have 2 25 inch acers.  I am running kubuntu 10.04.  I have a nvidia gs 7200.
<KE1HA> storm_zen, I can't tell you how Grub2 is reacting to the encryption layer, I just don't, and to try and fix this from within the Linux environment, make cause all sorts of issues. Many things have changed from Karmic to Lucid.
<krish> hey guys, my empathy doesnt show userlist in irc
<krish> in channel
<Kai69> How i can change a channel? O_o"
<venik> I followed the instructions in the wiki, but Java still does not work.  If I boot Windows on this machine, it does work-- no hardware problems here
<jellow> Kai69:  /join #channel
<Kai69> thanks ^^
<bazhang> venik, you enabled partner repo?
<storm_zen> KE1HA: I wasn't looking to make any changes other than config changes.  I wanted to see if I could figure out a way to manually boot into the partition... to start, where is it getting the UUID that is in the error message?
<storm_zen> KE1HA: I tried booting into rescue, but blkid returns nothing.
<KE1HA> storm_zen, My recommendation would be to go to the PGP Windows people and ask them how to fix the problem, as you asking Linux folks to understand what a Windows app is doing to a Linux machine :-) wow that's interesting.
<felicity> hey, am new to ubuntu, how can i install the dina font?
<manu__> download the ttf font and open it
<felicity> manu__: how?apt-get install ttf?
<BlaDe^> ‎Hi guys, I have gnome-media and gnome-media-common installed but I need gnome-media-profiles >= 2.8 	  and can't find it anywhere--- any ideas?
<storm_zen> KE1HA: I'm not asking linux folks to understand PGP desktop... I'm asking which part of the boot process is out of synch on a linux machine.  Where is the broken connection?
<manu__> google the font that u want and just open it
<felicity> manu__: i need a fail hat :( thanks
<manu__> what is fail hat
<felicity> manu__: lol, a fail hat, as in "fail", for being silly
<KE1HA> storm_zen, it seems the root cause was the secondardy encrypt, beyond that Im out of suggesitons.
<manu__> i just installed some ttf fonts by just opening them
<storm_zen> KE1HA: Fair enough.  Is there a channel for grub2?
<Nikie> Hello ! Anyone there ?
<manu__> im here
<KE1HA> storm_zen, not a ubuntu channel no, seach the channel listing fer grub.
<Nikie> hey manu_
<CraHan> join /#fpn
<manu__> hi niki
<CraHan> oops
<venik> bazhang-- partner repo does not seem enabled.  How do I do that (and why)?
<CraHan> guess that was a / short of what it had to be :)
<Nikie> I'm new to Linux.. I've encountered problem with wireless network
<BlaDe^> does anyone know where I can get gnome-media-profiles?
<venik> I take it back-- it IS enabled
<manu__> no idea friend.I am using wired network
<storm_zen> How do I get a channel list on empathy?
<Nikie> @Manu - It has detected the wireless network but is not getting connected
<bazhang> venik, to get the sun-java6 plugin for your browser, which is what I thought you wanted
<joofl> Hey guys i'm trying to completely purge my system of nvidia drivers so that i can install new ones and "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" returns a long list of packages and then "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-*"
<Nikie> Anybody there who can assist me with the problem...
<abhijit> !tab | Nikie
<ubottu> Nikie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abhijit> !wifi | Nikie
<ubottu> Nikie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<manu__> bye guys
<bazhang> venik, once you enabled it, you updated the sources list, right? sudo apt-get update ?
<joofl> If anyone can help could you pm me?
<bazhang> joofl, just ask here
<joofl> I just did.
<Mbear> 10.04 CUPS doesn't start at boot time.  I have to use BUM to start it.  Any ideas? Thx
<venik> It mentions a bunch of things, Cacao, etc.
<Nikie> @ubottu - apologies ! I didn't get you
<venik> it seems to be there
<bazhang> venik, you want the sun-java6 plugin
<Xyh> hello, I am having a weird (to me) problem with permissions set on samba share, that is: I needed to make a share that users will be able to write to (eg. they work from lesson etc.), and they wont have the right to remove it, and also it can't be red by others etc. I used samba create mask switch for tht share and set up it like this: create mask = 0111, which does the job. I also added standard admin users for the share, and here is wwhere it beg
<Xyh> <Xyh> ins: I can read the file as domain admin, but can't delete it. From the linux server I can do it without a problem. I am using ebox 1.4.2 with Samba 3.4.
<venik> I think I do have the sun java6 plugin, but java is still misbehaving.  I am on a 64 bit machine
<joofl> I need to completely remove my nvidia drivers to install new ones from the site but they just wont remove, gives me E: Couldn't find package Nvidia*
<joofl> And i've done this before, that's why i'm confused
<venik> apt-cache search icedtea
<venik> icedtea6-plugin - web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<bazhang> venik, icedtea are not the ones you want
<venik> that is one of the lines I get
<Meraxupypr> hello
<venik> so tell me which ones I want
<bazhang> joofl, just open up package manager and remove from there
<abhijit> !hi | Meraxupypr
<ubottu> Meraxupypr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<joofl> They're not listed in the package manager because i installed them manually last time
<bazhang> venik, the sun-java6 one, remove the icedtea
<VCoolio> joofl: then apt-get also doesn't know about it
<KE1HA> Go to the web-site and read them, dont just install things, that'w how you get into jams like this.
<joofl> So how do i go about removing it?
<Nikie> @ubottu - Thank you da ! I'll go through the doc n get back to you if it doesn't work
<Nikie> :)
<abhijit> :(
<lucas-arg> hello, i have a problem with my laptop (HP dv6) when i switch from AC to battery and from battery to AC the system does not recognize that change and gnome power manager doesnt either...  i dont know how to fix this if theres any fix for it...?
<bazhang> venik, well you went outside package management (not a wise choice for video drivers) so you cannot use apt to remove them
<abhijit> Nikie, ubottu is bot. see what happend when you type 'abh' and then press tab key
<Sangeeth> Hi all... I am using the wifi connection in my college... It needs the username and password given specifically to me, every time i open the browser... But, I can't use the connection for updating in my terminal... Is there any way in which i can enter my username and password in the terminal?.. Please help me...
<joofl> How do i remove manually installed nvidia drivers
<RainRain> trying to install a minimise to tray application like kdocker or alltray - when i use the software centre it gives me an error and someone said that the best way to install was if one gets this error was to download the .deb package but there doestn seem to be on on either of those sites - what about the terminal how would i install it from there - any help appreciated
<venik> ok-- removed  icedtea
<VCoolio> joofl: I asked google, it says: sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<peter__> I've set everything up in compiz to try out the rotating cube, but it just doesn't seem to work (I'm using Ubuntu through a virtual machine)
<joofl> ok
<VCoolio> joofl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual#Uninstalling%20the%20Driver
<Meraxupypr> what is best way to share folder on windows, so i could connect from ubuntu (i need it for rsync)? windows share wont work, as connection via internet using hostname (i don't care about privacy)
<Sangeeth> please help me...
<lucas-arg> !battery
<venik> icedtea was the problem-- now things work fine.  Thanks a lot!
<KE1HA> joofl, Consult the README that comes with the Nvidia Drivers, they have comments on driver removal.
<bazhang> venik, welcome
<lucas-arg> no idea about battery issue?
<Sangeeth> wildbat: remember me?..
<abhijit> lucas-arg, what happend?
<arvind_k> Meraxupypr, samba
<Nikie> @ubutto - This stuff is too technical...
<lucas-arg> abhijit: when i switch from battery to ac or ac to battery gnome or what ever the power manager is, does not recognize that switch...
<Nikie> :(
<abhijit> Nikie, can you read me?
<abhijit> lucas-arg, ohh
<Nikie> abh
<VCoolio> RainRain: sudo apt-get install alltray    if an error paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<Nikie> abhijit - Ya
<abhijit> Nikie, ubottu is bot. see what happend when you type 'abh' and then press tab key
<Sangeeth> please help me... Is there any option to give the username and password for a wifi network in the TERMINAL...
<abhijit> Nikie, can you read me now? i just said that ubottu is bot.
<Nikie> bot ?
<shayaknyc> hey all, i'm hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I've followed the instruction on various websites on how to set up a vpn server on my ubuntu 10.04. It appears to be set up correctly, but for some reason, I cannot connect with my windows 7 machine....any ideas?
<abhijit> Nikie, robot
<abhijit> !bot | Nikie
<ubottu> Nikie: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<bazhang> Sangeeth, whose wifi network? what are you trying to do?
<Nikie> oops ! I'm very new to this chat..
<Frater> shayaknyc: What are you trying to connect? FTP? HTTP?
<Nikie> :P
<KE1HA> abhijit, doesn't work always, there's other abh folks here.
<babu__> #mysq
<geirha> ubottu is its own favorite?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babu__> #mysql
<shayaknyc> Frater: no, i'd like to be able to VPN tunnel in to my ubuntu machine at home. I can ssh just fine, but am interested in making the VPN work
<abhijit> KE1HA, hmm
<shayaknyc> Frater: I've followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<RainRain> VCoolio: thanks - that worked
<Nikie> Abhijit, can you help me with my problem ?
<Frater> Btw, hi all :) Question: Is anyone aware of the issues with IPSEC/PLUTO when running 2.6.30+ kernels with the KLIPS module compiled? It keeps crashing on me with a [3496905.773643] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)
<D-Chymera1> hi guys, I need some kind of web app with which I and others can edit texts over the internet and which keeps all versions of the texts and also allows forking (ie. somebody modifies a text and continues from there, but somebody else continues from before that modification) could you help me out? I believe this would be someting like the apps used to manage code by foss projects
<KE1HA> abhijit, Like this person - abhijeet,
<microsoft> guys do know you can buy win7 home premium for 30$
<babu__> i,m blocked from the specific channel...how do i enter to it..
<microsoft> babu_ change ip
<bazhang> !ot | microsoft
<ubottu> microsoft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhijit> KE1HA, yah i got it. issue is not how may abh starting nick are there. issue is letting him know how to use tab key
<Sangeeth> bazhang: Actually, i got a wifi network at college and i'm given a separate login and password... So, whenever i open the browser after connecting to wifi, i have to enter the username and password...
<microsoft> bazhang> why ubuntu is better thaan win 7 ?
<microsoft> do you know ?
<KE1HA> abhijit, I do it all the time, send things to wrong people Whoops :-)
<BlaDe^> Hi, I'm getting No package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' found   however   gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version.              --- What shall I do?
<abhijit> Nikie, you first read that link given by ubottu carefully. if not understood then ask your question with details in one line here and wait. if anyone knows they will answer.
<bazhang> microsoft, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frater> shayaknyc: So any error messages or the likes? Whats the tunnel name, whats the output of 'pon tunnelname'
<abhijit> KE1HA, :)
<Nikie> abhijit, I've kind of quickly gone through it....but it's too techno...
<Sangeeth> bazhang: So, i can't update through terminal as i don't login into the network with my username and password... Is there any ways to enter my username and password at terminal...
<babigeneric> hi guys, I have set up Samba4 on ubuntu 10 and bind9 is setup as primary dns server, I have another primary dns server running on windows 2003 r2 which contains all the correct dns settings, is there a way to migrate the dns entries from windows to ubuntu on bind9
<RainRain> installed alltray but it's not working - when i click on the new icon which it creates in the tray nothing happens
<shayaknyc> Frater: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<Meraxupypr> arvind_k, thx, but i need make share on windows, not linux
<Nikie> as said, I'm new to Linux & ubuntu. Infact, this is for the first time i'm using ubuntu..:-s
<abhijit> Nikie, cant help. its linux. if you help yourself then only others will be able to help you.
<bazhang> Sangeeth, its browser based? then I would guess not
<scampbell> BlaDe^: Are you trying to compile something against it, you need to load the -dev package then.
<shayaknyc> I'm currently in Windows 7, and am trying to VPN into my ubuntu machine (which I am SSH'd into)
<Guest39752> hi all!  every time i use apt-get install he wants to configure  zephyr-clients  but i like to remove it from apt ... whats the solution?
<abhijit> Nikie, if you are new then its very necessary for you to learn. dont tell others to do your homework
<BlaDe^> ah okay scampbell
<Nikie> oops ! homework ?
<Sangeeth> bazhang: Ya...whenever i open the browser i have to enter the username and password... IS there any way that i could update through the terminal...
<scampbell> babigeneric: make your bind server a slave to ms server, tell ms server your linux server is allowed zone transfers.  Bring up bind and query and name.  Bind will bring copies of the dns over, change the domain in bind from slave to master.  You're done.
<Nikie> I've gone through the ubuntu forums..n posted a few threads..n entered here to seek some guidance..
<bazhang> Sangeeth, I'd say no. try to contact your school network admin
<jellow> Guest39752: sudo apt-get remove zephr-cli* --purge ?
<abhijit> i am loosing my tempor now. so i set him on ignore for some time now.
<KE1HA> Nikie, there are allot of New User Information sources besides the IRC channel, if you'd like to read up on things we can provide you with the right links.
<BlaDe^> scampbell:  sudo apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-plugin | grep dev doesn't return anything
<BlaDe^> there's good/bad/ugly etc but no dev
<scampbell> BlaDe^: one sec, lemme look what they called it
<BlaDe^> there's base-apps too, is that what I want?
<Frater> shayaknyc: Well, you have the server and the client side. What is the error message on the client when you try to connect. What does the logfiles say on the server after you tried to connect.
<shayaknyc> Frater: checking now
<babigeneric> thanks scampbell thats what i was wondering if it is at all possible to do that so all i need is to change the line in the zone file from slave to master
<Nikie> I just would like to you to understand the problem i've encountered, n help if you had already come across this scenario before..
<scampbell> BlaDe^:  apt-cache search gstreamer | grep dev   shows me libgstreamer0.10-dev
<Nikie> That's all !
<BlaDe^> scampbell:  I have that already
<scampbell> babigeneric: yep, once you got the copy it's yours.
<babigeneric> once the zone has been updated
<Sangeeth> bazhang: Why?..  Is there any way?..
<Nikie> so, you could help me..anyway, thank you for your time !
<BlaDe^> plugins must have a different dev package but I don't know which one
<bazhang> Sangeeth, from the terminal? no.
<Sangeeth> Hi all... I need some support at connecting to a wifi network... Some one help please...
<scampbell> BlaDe^: sorry,  libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev  but if you do that apt-get search gstreamer | grep dev  you'll see it and others that you may run into needing.
<Sangeeth> bazhang: :(
<babigeneric> Scampbell you are fantastic a million thanks
<bazhang> Sangeeth, I just told you you cannot; why are you still asking?
<shayaknyc> Frater: Error 800: The remote connection was not made because the attempted VPN tunnerls failed. The VPN serber might be unreachable. If this connection is attemtpting to use L2TP/IPsec tunner, the security parameters required for IPsec negotion might not be properly configured
<BlaDe^> okay thanks a lot scampbell!
<shayaknyc> Frater: but I'm not trying to use LT2Sec
<KE1HA> Nikie, I don't know, I missed what your exact problem is?
<shayaknyc> Frater: L2TP*
<Sangeeth> bazhang: Enthusiasm, agony :(
<Frater> shayaknyc: And you did of course check the configuration is the same for the security things, and you also made sure the pptpd is running and listening for incoming calls, right?
<yeabean> translation software for free . name ,just tell me . more
<bazhang> yeabean, translate.google.com
<Nikie> Kelha - Initially when i installed ubuntu 10.04 on virtual Machine, it was able to detect the wireless network and got connected to it automatically...However, when i've installed ubuntu as a dual OS, it has detected the wireless network but is not getting connected.
<yeabean> ubuntu can install
<shayaknyc> Frater: as far as I know, the server is running fine, how do I go about checking to make sure it works? is there a way to log in locally from commandline?
<Nikie> Kelha, Appreciate your time !
<arvind_k> yeabean, its a site
<yeabean> yes i know
<bazhang> yeabean, open firefox, go to the site
<yeabean> but i want software
<bazhang> yeabean, search in synaptic package manager
<Frater>  shayaknyc: NNNNNGH. I hate PPTP and i have to get an IPSEC Tunnel working myself, iam afraid i can not give you enough attention to fix this (even tho i had exactly that recently).
<shayaknyc> Frater: no worries...thanks for your help...if you could even point me in the right direction, I'd be MUCH obliged
<hareldvd> just downloaded a package using apt-get install --download_only package. Where is the file?
<arvind_k> hareldvd, probably in your home folder
<hareldvd> arvind_k, I was lucky. found it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<guampa> hareldvd: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Nikie> harldvd, home folder or guess in your downloads directory
<KE1HA> Nikie, sri but Im not a wireless expret, but for these guys to help they will need the Wireless card information etc.
<Frater> shayaknyc:  Hm, i ran into the following problems.... IPTABLES blocked GRE ports (needed for PPTP). PPTP server was not started (ps aux | grep pptpd). Masquerading in IPTABLES; if you use it, has to be configured correctly...
<Nikie> Yep, i can provide that..:)
<j_ayen_green> running lucid. this morning, the screen was black, and I couldn't get a response. It's running in vbox, so after about 45 minutes, I just shut it down. It turns out that it was doing a full backup, because I had forgotten to mount the network drive where the backups are kept, so it was treating the mount point as a local directory, found no interim backups, and so began a full. Is there some...
<j_ayen_green> ...way to get a response when something like that is going on, a linux version of ctl-alt-del?
<nEw2be> i am getting locale error how to fix that LANGUAGE UNSET ; LOCAL ALL UNSET error
<shayaknyc> frater: my iptables are configged properly (i believe) and pptpd is running :(
<Nixie> Hey :)
<Nixie> I need some help here, can I get any support here
<Nixie> ? :)
<j_ayen_green> ask the question, not if you can ask a question
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: trick for the future.  Remove all permissions on the mountpoints (when they aren't mounted).  chmod a-rwx /mountpoint.   When mounted it will have whatever permissions the media wants, when not it's untouchable so that sort thing stands right up instead of hosing all your disk space.
<`oi> eh what is the best distro on the earth and.. on the moon?
<LoRez> `oi: seriously.
<Pici> `oi: If you're expecting any other answer than Ubuntu, then you should be asking in ##linux, not here.
<scampbell> Nixie: just ask your question and we'll see if someone here knows how to help you.
<Nixie> In dockbarx nautilus doesn't show up :) how can I make it show up, nautilus shows up in default window list, what do I Need to do?
<slow-motion> bye
<Pici> `oi: And even then....
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: thanks, great tip. aside from that, when a process like that is running and linux won't respond..is there a way to force some response?
<ranjan> Hi all my Ubuntu machine fully updated is not showing the plymouth :( and sometimes it shows for just a split second. any workaround??
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: my guess is that you ran out of disk space for crucial needs, it's very difficult for me to guess the exact situation.  My flailing attempt would be ctrl-alt-f1 for a text screen and see if I can unfsck things from there.
<Nixie> In dockbarx nautilus doesn't show up :) how can I make it show up, nautilus shows up in default window list, what do I Need to do to make it show up in dockbarx?
<Oer> ranjan your pc boots too fast ? i don't have a solution for that.
<Oer> Nixie dockbar use compiz, do you have compiz enabled ?
<ranjan> Oer, if that was the situation i would be happy ...but here booting is also slower :(
<luka> hey guys need some help here around sound settings?
<Nixie> Oer, of course other applications work in dockbarx :)
<bazhang> luka, installed pavucontrol padevchooser yet?
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: no, wasn't out of disk space...I'm only using about 10 gig out of 50. I was watching the process monitor in windows (the host) while this was going on, and it was a lot of disk action, the occasional network action (reading a different networked drive that it includes in the backup) and about 80% cpu...so it was active, it was a matter of the screen saver wouldn't respond and clear
<luka> bazhang, no... what's that?
<luka> o.O
<bazhang> luka, pulseaudio settings devices
<BlaDe^> Has anyone tried Chrome OS? I want to dual boot it but I don't have a USB stick and all the guides use one, can it be done without? I have the img files
<ikonia> BlaDe^: chrome OS isn't anything to do with ubuntu
<BlaDe^> no but I want to make the partition and install it in ubuntu
<ikonia> BlaDe^: ok - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> BlaDe^: you can use gparted to make a partition though
<BlaDe^> okay thanks
<luka> bazhang, I need to redirect sound from my notebook speakers to line in jack 'couse my line out jack is dead
<bazhang> !gparted > BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^, please see my private message
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: Don't know, the evidence given was that a backup process was writing to the wrong place and your system became unresponsive.  I've seen the  screen saver and X in general lock up hard for disk space issues before. If that's not the case for you then we are just playing darwinian pool :)
<luka> bazhang, any idea?
<bazhang> luka, I'd suggest trying with those first
<scampbell> er, darwinian pool:  You are given a pool table with the balls in the pockets you must tell us how they got there .
<eNew>  usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<luka> bazhang, ok I installed it but dunno how to set it
<luka> :)
<eNew> how can i solve this&
<eNew> please help
<bazhang> luka, right click add to panel and adjust there
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: I can say that in the specific case of the locked screensaved it's goign to be extremely difficult to get around that if it's failed.  It's designed just for that.  Personally, I don't allow screen saver or screen locks to happen on my servers as a matter of safety.
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: well, it's that it was backing up what is 20% of the total disk space available, so I don't know how that could have filled it.  I shut down the host, rebooted, and then received a fail message on the mount, because the mount point now had files in it, a good share of the full backup, and the deja dup gave me a popup saying the backup had failed for unknown reasons. I presume...
<j_ayen_green> ...based on the activity that it was still cruising along doing the backup, and that had the system pegged
<Nikie> Ke1ha, i've wireless card info...
<OneMillionDollar> is there a way to check how many time someone try to log on to my ubuntu pc ?
<OneMillionDollar> is there a log recording this ?
<Seveas-train> OneMillionDollar, /var/log/auth.log
<Seveas-train> OneMillionDollar, and /var/log/daemon.log for ssh
<unimatrix> Is there a way to force nautilus to always sort folders by name? Like how Windows file browser behaves by default ?
<nEw2be> locale unset error need fix in 10.04
<dmaxx> need some help here 2 with the directions...what channal is it best 2 go 2 if i need help with linux itself ?
<aeon-ltd> dmaxx: #linux maybe?
<luka> bazhang, dunno where are setting for choosing output jack
<stercor> Does Ubuntu have a GUI for firewall management tool?
<aeon-ltd> stercor: gufw
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: likely so.  It's just terribly difficult to debug a situation like that, you can comb the logs for evidence of the issue but if some resource exhaustion occured there a pretty good likelyhood it didn't make it to the logs anyway. :(
<eNew> How to fix /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed? How to install these modules&
<Nikie> wireless network detected but not getting connected..
<stercor> aeon-ltd: hanks
<dmaxx> i must have a invite it say aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> stercor: your welcome
<Nikie> folks any help..?
<RainRain> cant get alltray working - can anybody help me - i have it installed but it just wont do what it's supposed to
<hareldvd> How do I force download of a package if the package is already up to date?
<profxavier> hareldvd, what package and why ?
<trism> hareldvd: aptitude download package_name; will download it to the current directory if that is what you want
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: I've noticed in the past that the photo slide show screen saver sometimes just sits there black, and that it's sometimes slow to respond to a mouse click, to clear itself. I wonder if the system being pegged like that and the screen saver having (presumably) a very low priority was a fatal situation
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: that's one form a resource exhaustion.  Perhaps a message queue got stuffed by the backup software trying to complain about the situation, I could make up others but they're all without evidence :(
<dmaxx> anyway i have manages 2 cloned wrong driver into a the drive i was gonna to clone with g4l and now the HDD is wiped from info and is replaced with the g4l itself,i kind of need it get bk as i have 5 year of work there xD
<nilsa5> stercor: ufw firewall has a gui install it with: sudo apt-get install gufw
<carandraug> Hi! I'm writing an extension for firefox. Since it I'm writing it from the ground up, is it possible to write it in a way to make it compatible (or easy to port for) with Google chrome. has anyone attempted to do do something like this? Any link for a web page about it?
<scampbell> carandraug: I don't think the #ubuntu channel can tell you much about that. Perhaps ask in a firefox channel about such programming.
<stercor> nilsa5: I've installed gufw.  Is that the one you mentioned?
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: could be. I'm of the opinion for some reason that the backup software was having no problem, since it had already created numerous full backup volumes and had plenty of disk space left, but that I just couldn't get to the desktop because of the screen saver being in the way
<nilsa5> stercor: yes
<luka> #ubuntu GUYS I NEED HELP FOR REDIRECTING SOUND OUTPUT TO LINE IN JACK(BLUE ONE) BECAUSE LINE OUT JACK(GREEN ONE) IS DEAD!
<carandraug> scampbell, thanks. I asked ubuntu-app-devel but got no answer there. I'm so used to look only into the ubuntu community that it never ocurred me to ask firefox
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: You would certainly have a better feel for it they I would from this distance :)   I stand by my statement that screen savers don't belong on servers.
<abhijit> !caps | luka
<ubottu> luka: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flomaster> I am getting this error when trying to run  sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgrade   my pastebin>>>>> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0gqU9XF6
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: well, you have my vote now. i'll look for a desktop slideshow instead of the screensaver :)
<doodom> hi everybody
<dmaxx> .... still need some advice here u know -_-
<luka> #ubuntu guys i need help for redirecting sound output to line in jack (blue one) because line out jack(green one) is dead. it's lower case, will someone answer now?
<nilsa5> stercor: you can try firestarter instead(its a another firewall): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<dmaxx> tought firestarter is not that good option after what i mean-_-
<luka> anyone? I asked in lowercase o.O that's important
<dmaxx> yo luka stand in line/?/
<dmaxx> xD
<scampbell> luka: line in is for input, line out and speaker out would be for output.  Both line out and speaker out are likely outputting by default, however, line out is a signifcantly lower voltage.  You might try alsamixer to ensure the individual volumes are turned up but line out and speaker out or not interchangable electronically.
<Quantum_Ion> lol@stand in line
<luka> scampbell, with windows I managed that with realtek hd audio manager
<wwwwwwwwwwwwww> is there an easy way to switch between network interface settigns?
<dmaxx> nooow that is answer,could some pretty pretty please with cherry on top give a little lost guy like me a little help maybe?
<dmaxx> xD
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: so what's ctl-alt-f1 do? I just did it, to try, and the screen went blank and asked for a login, which I gave, and now it's just sitting there
<scampbell> luka: then try alsamixer, if the voltage is sufficient for your need fine, just wanted you to be aware of the electronic issue there.
<BluesKaj> !ask | dmaxx
<ubottu> dmaxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scampbell> dmaxx: If you have a disk image perhaps you can mount it on another system.  I don't use ghost so I don't know what it put on the backup disk really.
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: ah, now I appear to be at the command ine
<dmaxx> i know that without u  blue gonna tell the bot 2 tell me xD
<j_ayen_green> *line
<luka> scampbell, man... i just want my speakers play when i turn them in blue jack
<luka> :D
<Oer> luka laptop ?
<luka> not notebook speakers but those real one with subs
<luka> :)
<luka> Oer, yes
<scampbell> luka: you can change in the individual volumes of the various outputs on your sound card up and down with alsamixer.   why not give it a try?
<dmaxx> what i mean scampbell i need 2 find a way 2 get bk all the files and stuff that a clone software whave removed,any good software for that??
<duffydack> isnt today 10.04.1 day?
<Friar> how do I know if TRIM is working with my SSD? I upgraded to 2.6.33 kernel, and I have changed my fstab file.
<Oer> luka, there are some issues with laptops with no line out working.
<dmaxx> except testdisk???
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: ctrl_alt_f1 switches you to the text screen, no gui at all.  ctrl-alt-f7 (or 8 depending on your installation) will take you back to the graphical.
<luka> scampbell, i did but only notebook speakers work...
<R\Peaceman> I am desperate, and searching for someone who can help me with permissions in ubuntu, (ProFTPD and Samba)
<j_ayen_green> scampbell: ah! thanks :)
<scampbell> j_ayen_green: be aware that a locked screen saver will disallow that action so you can't get out of it that way. another reason why I think screensavers are bad.
<luka> Oer, thaks man you made my day
<luka> :)
<luka> xD
<Oer> luka did you google ubuntu + laptopname + laptop typ  + line out ?
<threefox> Hai
<threefox> Can someone remember me how to mount windows desktop on ubuntu?
<abhijit> !permissions | R\Peaceman
<ubottu> R\Peaceman: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blackMatrix_NY> hi all. I have inserted some aliases and variables in /home/<my-username>/.profile but it is not recognizing it even after I logoff and logon. Is there something Im missing ?
<elitexray> Ubottu , do you get paid for this job?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> elitexray, its a bot
<elitexray> oh
<BluesKaj> !volunteeers | elitexray
<toter> does anyone have a link to download the new ubuntu font/
<kikela1> hello, i have a problem with empathy. I entered the password but the server answer what is a registred nikname. How i can send the password to identify ?
<prakash-567> hi am new to IRC can any one tell how to connect to the other IRCservers ? most of them are denying my host.
<Akashaa> hi, I've just upgraded from karmic to lucid lynx on an asus a6000KM laptop. I've managed to get the wifi up, and seemingly everything works fine. I just can't reboot if I stop the system.
<pedro__> hi... i'm experiencing some trouble after the ubuntu upgrade the xorg... it seems that i can use my gpu and my computer is getting very hot...
<beto> boa tarde a todos
<BluesKaj> we're all volunteeers elitexray...nobody here gets paid afaik
<bazhang> !br | beto
<ubottu> beto: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<djzn> when is 10.04.1 out
<jpds> djzn: Sometime today.
<djzn> jpds: but it is for sure today...right
<jpds> djzn: Most likely.
<djzn> jpds: good!!! been waiting weeks
<prakash-567> hi am using a new ubuntu distro called pinguyos
<prakash-567> its awesome
<bazhang> jpds, already got it here
<mrdk> How to uncompile java gcc into ghc piped thorugh xterm in bash via vb.NET (and I want the god damn makefile for it)
<djzn> bazhang: what do you got there
<navneeth> Hi 10.04 user here... I'm not able to group windows using compiz for some reason. Can someone help?
<bazhang> prakash-567, thats not supported here, hence offtopic
<bazhang> djzn, 10.04.1
<djzn> bazhang: where did you get the iso
<sipior> mrdk: that was quite a string of gibberish.
<tseug> Hi, I'm testing a program in a terminal.  How can I enter a "newline" in the terminal?  Pressing the Enter key submits my text.  Is there a key combination like Ctrl+Enter, or something, to make a newline?
<bazhang> djzn, not the iso. just apt-get upgrade
<djzn> bazhang: i am not talking about updates.... i am talking about installing it in 40 machines... without having to do anything
<Seveas-train> sipior, impressively almost-coherent though :)
<sipior> Seveas-train: perhaps he works in management
<mrdk> sipior: no, really not
<mrdk> sipior: my brother wanted to know
<bazhang> djzn, ah, then what jpds said
<kiamo> what torrent clients do people recommend?  transmission is causing my system to freeze :(
<mrdk> sipior: help me
<Seveas-train> ah, the brother argument....
<bazhang> !torrent > kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo, please see my private message
<mrdk> sipior: plz
<milko> hi!
<misha> Hi folks. I'm running LL, and on a regular basis my system hangs. It just quits responding to everything (network contacts, too), and the only way to fix the problem is a reboot through the power button. I've poked around in syslog for some solutions to the problem, but found nothing out of the ordinary. Any other log or similar place I should go to, to get som hints to the roots of the problem?
<milko> I have a problem when I want to install ubuntu 10.4
<sipior> mrdk: you might try using coherent language. that will make it easier for both of us.
<navneeth> tseug: \ and then hit Enter
<abhijit> !details | milko
<ubottu> milko: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<milko> I have my disk with the partitions, but the ubuntu installar doesn't recognize these
<mrdk> sipior: isn't my question sophisticated enough for a toilet cleaner like you?
<Seveas-train> mrdk, you get linker to thwirble the objectcode and then it's a matter of degrubbing the results with a preprocessor
<milko> the strange thing is that when I open nautilus
<yashi-> misha: are you using a notebook?
<milko> all partitiones are there
<bazhang> mrdk, thats enough
<mrdk> Seveas-train: I guess that'll work, that might be the correct way to do it
<sipior> mrdk: classy. you didn't actually understand your question, did you?
<milko> ubottu, abhijeet ^
<misha> yashi: Nope, a "normal" computer. I suspect the fancy Nvidia-graphics-card...
<mrdk> bazhang: no you DIDN'T
<Vigo_> misha: Have you tried ifup and ifdown
<Seveas-train> bazhang, could you be a dear and remove the nuisance?
<typhon_> Just wondering has anybody tried installing the latest distro onto a dell 745?
<sipior> bazhang, could you do the honours?
<misha> vigo: No, what does those tool do?
<Vigo_> misha: They are just network resets, one moment,,,,
<Seveas-train> ahh, ikonia stole it
<yanick_> hi, process-monitor does not show the "real" memory usage; in the resources tab, I see that there is 3.7GB of RAM used, +759MB SWAP, but the processes tab shows that the biggest process (Chrome) uses not even 800MB, and all other are less than 200MB. .... I'm confused
<Nikie> Hi there, help on wireless network problem...any experts ??
<bazhang> Nikie, give us a lot more details
<Seveas-train> yanick_, how much ram is used as filecache?
<yanick_> it doesn't add up
<Seveas-train> yanick_, what is the output of 'free -m'
<misha> vigo: OK. Well, the system hangs *completely*. Keyboard/mouse doesn't react, and so on
<Vigo_> misha: here is one page on it:> http://www.ubuntu.com/search/google-appliance/ifup
<milko> ubottu, abhijeet: with gparted I got "unallocated"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nikie> bazhang - Initially when i installed ubuntu 10.04 on virtual Machine, it was able to detect the wireless network and got connected to it automatically...However, when i've installed ubuntu as a dual OS, it has detected the wireless network but is not getting connected.
<yanick_> Seveas-train, hold on... severe system lag :(
<OpenSourceCode> Does anyone know good font to use on ubuntu 10.04 Ambiance?
<misha> vigo: Thx, I'll have a peek. But, as I said, it seems to be more than a network error.
<typhon_> Has anybody tried installing the latest Distro on a Dell 745? When I try it gives me a black screen but I can install the netbook edition....
<navneeth> could I get some help on compiz, please? I have the group and tab windows plugin enabled, but the thing doesn't work when I select windows
<yanick_> Seveas-train, it shows 3060 total, 3923 used, 37 free, 0 shared, 10 buffers, 136 cached
<bazhang> Nikie, lspci  to paste.ubuntu.com please; also the output of ifconfig , then give us the URL; dont paste into channel but to that website
<bazhang> navneeth, try #compiz
<undecim> What command would I use to mount a thumb drive without root privs?
<Seveas-train> yanick_, pastebin full output please
<Vigo_> misha: That page also covers that, the ifup/down are system calls, they also may assist in locating the error or dropped packets.
<undecim> As if I had clicked on the drive from a file manager?
<navneeth> bazhang, that place is quieter than a graveyard
<bazhang> navneeth, then be patient
<xangua> navneeth: then read the compiz wiki
<yanick_> Seveas-train, http://pastie.org/1097931
<navneeth> xangua, did that too... the instructions are pretty clear, and I have used this feature before... but for some reason, in a new installation where plugins-extra was not installed until an hour ago this feature is not working
<Seveas-train> yanick_, of your 3.9gb used, 3.7 is used by the os to cache files. This is good.
<OpenSourceCode> Anyone know good wallpaper for Ambiance theme?
<misha> vigo: Mmm...ok...I'll have a look. Should an error situation result in some log entries?
<undecim> What command does Nautilus use to mount drives without root privs?
<dmaxx> do someone know a better software then testdisk 2 use 2 recover a formatted/wiped HDD??
<Nikie> bazhang - http://paste.ubuntu.com/479464/
<Vigo_> misha: That is the next step to look into, yes.
<yanick_> Seveas-train, oh yeah? my system is lagging as hell as soon as my hd starts spinning and writing like crazy for 30 seconds every 5 min and the mouse stops moving, etc.
<yanick_> this is GOOD?
<Seveas-train> yanick_, the moment an application needs the memory, those files are removed from the cache.
<Seveas-train> yanick_, this is not the reason of your disk spinning like hell. That is something else
<misha> Which logfile would be closest? As I said, syslog just ends without any mention of any problems...
<yanick_> Seveas-train, the biggest app open are Chrome and Netbeans... how can they use 4GB of RAM??
<remote> dmaxx, a magnifying glass
<bazhang> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN Nikie and ifconfig shows wlan0
<dmaxx> remote????? whoot??
<Seveas-train> yanick_, they are not. Most of your memory is actually unused, so linux uses it to cache recently used files this makes your system considerably faster. Try to find out what is running during your periods of lag and what it is doing.
<bazhang> Nikie, you have an unencrypted wifi spot to test on?
<dmaxx> is that really a software??? >_<
<yanick_> Seveas-train, the system is fine until it goes in screen saver mode (screen locked), then everything starts to get sticky, slow and laggish
<remote> dmaxx, i admire your originality
<Vigo_> misha: Network Interfaces, should be
<dmaxx> :-p
<Seveas-train> yanick_, that looks more like you have enabled opengl screensavers while using an intel or old videocard
<misha> vigo: I had a quick peek at ifup/dn but can't immediately figure out how they would detect a complete system crash...
<yanick_> Seveas-train, my video card is an ATI Radeo HD 3670
<Friar> Is it possible to delete your swap partition and add it to your main one? I have 4GB of RAM and haven't used swap in a LONG time. I don't think so anyways. I long ago set my swapiness to 0.
<cole_> hello
<Seveas-train> yanick_, or some screensaver that insists on loading gigs of photos
<yanick_> Seveas-train, my system is a Dell Studio XPS 16 , so I'd say pretty recent hardware, there shouldn't be any lag....
<cole_> how to set the login windows backgroud in ubuntu 10.04
<Nikie> bazhang - No :(
<Vigo_> misha: I only suggested those as an alternative to a system boot, and those sys calls may help find the error.
<yanick_> Seveas-train, yeah... that should be more like it, even though all I see for pictures are the gnome color test one all the time :/
<OpenSourceCode> how can I reduce resolution of wallpaper from 1920x1600 to 1024x768 without losing picture capacity
<yanick_> are = is
<Seveas-train> yanick_, just use 'blank screen' as screensaver. You're not looking at it anyway :)
<candrea> Friar: I would not recommend removing the swap partition (although is possible). Are you having problems of space on the disk?
<cole_> anyone can help me ?
<misha> vigo: OK. Well, the problem is that I can't do *anything* with the computer. The mouse and keyboard is dead, it just lacks responding :(
<xangua> OpenSourceCode:  use gimp
<ojii> hi everyone
<Seveas-train> cole_, install gdm2setup
<undecim> What command replaces devkit-disks in 10.04?
<cole_> thank you
<Nikie> bazhang - but, i can change the settings so that any user can access without having to enter the password ? Is that ok ?
<ojii> I know ubuntu has the UbuntuOne store but it really doesn't have any artists I like in it. I'd love to actually buy music but I can't see how I can do this on linux. Is there any way I can buy itunes music on linux/ubuntu?
<Friar> candrea, I have a 30GB SSD, so I'm kind of tight....also, I don't know if I have anything in a recycle bin. My wife kept putting pictures on the SSD when I told her to used the external HDD for that becasue we simply do not have the storage space. We take a lot of pictures.
<abhijit> cole_, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<cole_> oh no,my version is 10.04
<yanick_> Seveas-train, aawww... but they are nice looking and makes Ubuntu look cool :P yeah. I'll try to use the blank screen only and see if the problem persists. However, I think it is a -1 for Ubuntu; the fact that it get's laggy with OpenGL screensavers...
<bazhang> Nikie, that is what unencrypted means
<cole_> there is no gdm2setup
<abhijit> cole_, i gave you the link
<Seveas-train> yanick_, did you install the closed source driver for your ati card?
<bazhang> ojii, check the appdb and join #winehq
<yanick_> Seveas-train, yes
<bazhang> !appdb | ojii
<ubottu> ojii: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yanick_> Seveas-train, I activated the thrid party repos and insalled it
<ojii> bazhang, I'm aware of wine, but that's not what I call a solution
<Seveas-train> yanick_, err, it's not in a 3rd party repo...
<yanick_> Seveas-train, or do you mean did I download it from the ATI site ?
<bazhang> Nikie, once that is done, then sudo dhclient wlan0 to test
<Seveas-train> yanick_, no, from the 'restricted' repo
<MACscr> Do you foresee issues with using debs in lucid, but werent created for karmic? Was going to use this ppa for the dcc-client, etc. http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonasped/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dcc/
<yanick_> Seveas-train, then yes, sorry I meant restricted
<bazhang> ojii, that or use virtualbox with windows, there is not a linux version of iTunes, nor will there ever be
<CopyWriter> hello all
<Nikie> ya..i understood...:) I'll do it..
<abhijit> hi
<Seveas-train> hi
<candrea> Friar: to remove the swap you'll have to both delete the partition and remove the reference from /etc/fstab
<Nikie> n ping u back...
<CopyWriter> quick question does anybody else find 8.04.4 more stable than 10.04
<ojii> bazhang, :(
<abhijit> 8.04? :-o   nooooo
<bazhang> MACscr, could work, but completely at your own risk and unsupported when/if it breaks
<CopyWriter> why i'm asking is i'm thinking of going back
<CopyWriter> to 8.04.4
<Friar> candrea, will deleting the partition allow me to have the extra 2GB of space?
<iceroot> CopyWriter: 8.04 is more tested and fixed then 10.04 because its older and still supported
<CopyWriter> or should i just stick to 10.04
<histo_> CopyWriter: 8.04.4 will have more testing and bug sqaushing done.
<candrea> Friar: yes, but first you'll have to resize your "main" partition too
<ajsie> could someone explain what RSA keypair is all about?
<yanick_> ajsie, Google RSA
<Friar> I see...so I have to unmount swap before I can do it...candrea.
<candrea> Friar: you can also resize your swap to e.g. 500 MB
<abhijit> !google | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<CopyWriter> i love the 10.04 lts release but it's a paiin to configure my wireless drivers
<abhijit> yanick_, that was for you ^^^^
<Seveas-train> ajsie, or look on wikipedia for "public key cryptography"
<CopyWriter> propriety hardware driver doesn't detect it
<yanick_> abhijit, good to know
<candrea> Friar: to modify partitions you'll have to use a live cd
<aj00200> ajsie: its a form of asymetric key encryption. Its a rather indepth topic, so you should google it.
<CopyWriter> but in your opinions guys which would you choose the 8.04 lts or 10.03
<CopyWriter> i mean 10.04
<Friar> Candrea. Thanks for the help. I'm not sure I want to risk it at the moment. I have heard that people can sometimes have problems changing partitions...like losing everything.
<histo> !poll | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> CopyWriter, dont poll here
<CopyWriter> sorry about that guys
<Vigo_> ajsle: They are for Authentication
<CopyWriter> did it without even realizing
<MACscr> bazhang: think it might be better just to get the packages from the developers and compile it?
<CopyWriter> didn't mean to offend anyone
<bazhang> MACscr, certainly safer
<aeon-ltd> CopyWriter: whats the point of asking?, neither maintain your own ubuntu :)
<candrea> Friar: to try to save more disk space have you tried using the Disk Usage Analyzer?
<yanick_> ajsie, basically, RSA is an encryption algorithm that uses a private key to encrypt data and use a public key to be able to decrypt it
 * CopyWriter scratches his head, trying to figure out how to ask bestbot
<Friar> candrea, I have not. what is that/
<ajsie> yanick_: i think u got it wrong
<ajsie> yanick_: public key to encrypt and private to decrypt
<Intnz> mouse and keyboard hangs during installation of ubuntu 10.04 .what to do ?
<candrea> Friar: it's a tool that you can access from Applications→Accessories
<yanick_> ajsie, something like that
<ajsie> read it in wiki =)
<lukaszg> Hi! Can I install Ubuntu 32bit on the notebook with the i3-330M processor ( http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47663 ) ?
<CopyWriter> yes figured iti out
<Seveas-train> Intnz, use a different keyboard :)
<ajsie> yanick_: ive got 2 files: id_rsa  id_rsa.pub
<misha> Does anyone here have any experience with the nvidia-drivers. I'm suspecting those for causing my system to hang...
<bazhang> lukaszg, sure
<ajsie> so the first one is private and the second one is public?
<Intnz> seveas-train :and mouse?
<yanick_> yes
<candrea> Friar: if you have more users on your computer, tell it to scan the entire filesystem
<hans_> ajsie: thats right
<aj00200> !anyone | misha
<ubottu> misha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ajsie> hans_: okay
<lukaszg> bazhang, thanks! :)
<candrea> Friar: it will show you which files/folders occupy more space
<iceroot> lukaszg: yes, also you can use the amd64 version
<bazhang> lukaszg, how much ram
<lukaszg> bazhang, 4GB
<Friar> candrea, I've never tried it. I'm looking right now...do kernels take up a big portion of the disk? can I remove old ones?
<misha> :) Is the nvidia-driver unstable?
<bazhang> lukaszg, then install the linux-generic-pae package to get all 4GB in use
<gnomefreak> misha: not in lucid
<lukaszg> iceroot, , i do not like amd ;)
<gnomefreak> mine works in Lucid at this time
<acarr>  Heya!  Kubuntu:10.04 ---> KDE , NDvIDIA 7200gs, 2 acer 25 inch monitors... Everytime I restart kde I lose multimonitor config.  I have read forums and tried most fixes. Please advise! :)
<candrea> Friar: you can safely remove old kernels (if you are sure that the new one works OK), but it won't save much space
<iceroot> lukaszg: amd64 has nothing to do with amd cpus, its also for intel cpus
<Akashaa> hi, I've just upgraded from karmic to lucid lynx on an asus a6000KM laptop. I've managed to get the wifi up, and seemingly everything works fine. I just can't reboot if I stop the system.
<misha> gnomefreak: And it works?Did you install it manually, or was it the one that installed automagically?
<CopyWriter> bestbot is a repository of wisdom
<gnomefreak> always keep 2 kenrels around
<CopyWriter> :)
<lukaszg> bazhang, the notebook is here: http://www.samsung.com/pl/consumer/pc-peripherals-prtinters/ultra-mobile-pc/r-series/NP-R580-JS0APL/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<gnomefreak> misha: i used jockey-gtk (also know in the menus as hardware drivers
<misha> gnomefreak: Which version do you have?
<CopyWriter> later guys
<tatofoo> hello, I want to find out an IP from a computer name, I've used nslookup but it's not working since my DNS server isn't telling me the IP, how else can I do it? or do I have to setup my own DNS somewhere?
<Friar> candrea, I am pretty sure...I just updated to 2.6.33 for the TRIM support. I have a file that is 1GB called bootchart. It is in /var/log and it says there are 382 items in it....
<milko> what means if when I run gparted I got the message "can't have overllaping partitions"?
<gnomefreak> misha: nvidia-current: Installed: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<acarr> normally, the ping command will resolve an ip address from a domain name.
<Seveas-train> milko, that you're trying to make 2 partitions occupy the same space
<acarr> tatofoo: fyi
<Nazdravi> anyone have any experience with a good bluetooth manager for tethering to an iphone for kde 3.x?
<aj00200> tatofoo: do you mean a domain name? Like get the ip for google.com?
<misha> gnomefreak: Yeah, same as me :( I'm just fumbling around in the dark with this system of mine.
<hans_> tatofoo: you can use ping
<acarr> tatofoo:  normally, the ping command will resolve an ip address from a domain name.
<tatofoo> if I do 'ping COMPUTER01' it's telling me 'ping: unknown host COMPUTER01'
<lukaszg> bazhang, so, do you think that ubuntu 32bit will be works fine on it?
<tatofoo> and we are on the same network
<Friar> candrea, my disk usage also says that I only have 14GB on /. So I am clearly missing something...cause my df command gives this for sda: 25540128   2424776  92%
<candrea> Friar: mh, bootchart file should be an image containing some information about the boot
<sipior> tatofoo: is the name you are trying to resolve from one of your own domains?
<bazhang> lukaszg, of course, just install the pae package I mentioned
<milko> Seveas, my problem is when I want to install ubuntu
<candrea> Friar: if you don't know what bootchart is, you can safely remove this file and the 'bootchart' package
<Chillance> how do run adobe air apps? (adobe air 2 is installed)
<aj00200> tatofoo: what do you need the ip for?
<lukaszg> bazhang, ok, thanks you very much
<bazhang> lukaszg, welcome
<tatofoo> sipior: yah, I looked up in /etc/resolv.conf and they both have the same domain
<acarr> tatofoo:  If you are trying to ping a system on your own network with a computer name of "computer01" you will either need a hosts entry in your /etc/hosts file or the ip address / mac address to contact the device....
<Nasder> New user, installing ubuntu on my notebook and I am unsure on how to partition it, 250gig. 2 gig swap, 40Mbyte boot, how big should I make root and home with the remaining 248ish Gigs?
<Friar> candrea, I remember doing something about it when I first got my SSD to see the boot time. It seems like every boot has saved a file though.
<candrea> Friar: can you please give me the usage of /, given by "df -h"?
<milko> Sevas_afk, with the live cd the partitions are showed with nautilus
<milko> but these are not recognized by the installer
<bazhang> Nasder, boot should be a bit bigger, at least 100MB, although I use 250MB
<spvensko> hello, stupid question but probably easy to answer - could i run a 64 bit ubuntu vm within a 32 bit ubuntu host OS?
<tatofoo> aj00200: I want to administer remotly some computers and they have their IP dynamically assigned, changing it to static is not an option :(
 * jwheare_local sdflj
<tensorpudding> tatofoo: Try getting DynDNS.
<tatofoo> acarr: MAC address :O! can I specify it in /etc/hosts instead of the IP?
<Nasder> bazhang, I'll correct that then, should I split root and /home 50/50?
<microsoft> how to check what wifi drivers are loaded to my system ?
<bazhang> Nasder, 20-30GB for root, then the rest for a separate home partition
<Friar> candrea, I may have just screwed things up....I did sudo apt-get remove bootchart....I dont know what my command line is doing now.
<candrea> Friar: yes, for this reason bootchart eats a lot of space -- if you no longer need it remove both the packages and the files in /var/log/bootchart
<_BEAST> microsoft: ?
<bazhang> Nasder, way too large, even if you install the entire repo
<tensorpudding> tatofoo: If they're behind a NAT, you'll need to setup port forwarding.
<aj00200> tatofoo: Ummm. You might want to look at using nmap to scan your entire network and get their names, but I forget the option to do that
<thelearner> hello people!
<abhijit> !hi | thelearner
<ubottu> thelearner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acarr> tatofoo:  o
<acarr> tatofoo: no
<bazhang> microsoft, lsmod ? what chipset do you have?
<thelearner> hi abhi
<milko> can somebody help me?
<microsoft> i have wifi device and i know lucid come with different drivers already installed so i want to know what drivers are loaded
<candrea> Friar: can you paste the output of apt-get on http://paste.ubuntu.com , please?
<Nasder> bazhang, thanks!
<microsoft> zd1211
<acarr> tatofoo: Do you have the mac address of the machine you are trying to reach?
<abhijit> !ask | milko
<ubottu> milko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> microsoft, could you paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci and ifconfig please?
<acarr> tatofoo: also, is the machine on the same subnet as the machine you are trying to reach it from, or, do you have a static route setup if it is not?
<tatofoo> acarr: yes, I use it already for wake on LAN, can I get the IP from it?
<milko> I don't know why, but when I want to install ubuntu 10.4, the partitions are not recognized... but the partitiones are showed in nautillus
<tmos> Hey guys, how do I find out the host address of my printer?
<tatofoo> acarr: same subnet
<Friar> candrea, too late....I removed the bootchart folder and contents and it used up the buffer on my terminal.
<acarr> tatofoo: dhcp?
<acarr> tatofoo: or static ips
<Friar> candrea, well, here's to hoping that I can still boot next time I start my computer.
<aj00200> tmos: is this a network printer?
<tatofoo> acarr: dhcp, static is not an option
<tmos> Yes aj
<acarr> tatofoo: what is the ip of the machine you are on?
<microsoft> i cant give u my ifconfig cuz there is to much private info
<Nasder> So it's good when set as, 200Mbyte root, 2 Gbyte swap, 20Gig Root and the rest (225ish Gig) for /home
<bazhang> microsoft, just tell me if it shows wlan0 or the like then
<microsoft> <bazhang> yes it show wlan0
<abhijit> milko, just try this it is not guranteed solution bu try it go to gparted from ubuntu livecd and make a partition blank on which you want to install ubuntu and then try installing it
<aj00200> tmos: let me see if I can find how to do this. I did something similar recently
<tatofoo> acarr: 10.0.18.82 and the other is 10.0.18.78
<Friar> well candrea, thanks for the help. I appreciate it. I have to get dinner ready.
<bazhang> microsoft, and pastebin lspci please
<Synthead> I have a USB Multitech ZBA modem that doesn't get properly probed under a clean Ubuntu 10.04.  In Arch Linux, it works, and this is the output: http://codepad.org/aHa6gbH1  What should I do to get it to work?
<tmos> Ok aj thanks
<acarr> tatofoo: but you dont know the ip of "computer01"
<milko> how can I fix the problem "can't have overllaping partitions" with gparted?
<vicpeng> bazhang: /boot  100M  / 20G /swap 2g   the rest for /home
<bazhang> vicpeng, this is Nasder ?
<microsoft> <bazhang> but i can do for example modprobe rt2870sta and i know device rt2870 is no connected but the driver is loaded but how to check that this driver is loaded or get list of lodad drivers cuz for example why i type lsmod it show me connected devices and the drivers those devices use at the moment
<Nasder> bazhang, I reckon he pinpointed it to you as I just threw it out there.
<aj00200> tmos: Is this printer already setup for printer sharing with a windows network?
<tatofoo> acarr: right now I know because I looked at it, but let's say, I shut them down and power them tomorrow (asumming there is not only one machine but 50 now) I won't know the IP of all of them, so that's why I was asking the NAME -> IP thing
<bazhang> Nasder, okay you saw he said about the same then
<microsoft> but that doesnt mean that this are all loaded drivers
<microsoft> there maybe more loaded but not in use
<tmos> Yes it is working with Windows 7 on my other box
<Synthead> Any thoughts about the USB modem?
<Akashaa> hi, I've reinstall grub using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 point 13. At startup it reports "Error: file not found", but it still manages to boot. How can I make sure that grub will work for sure?
<aj00200> tmos: then you should eiter be able to get the hostname from there, or use the "Windows Printer via SAMBA" option in the printer setup page. You might need to install samba first "sudo apt-get install samba"
<aj00200> !samba | tmos
<ubottu> tmos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acarr> tatofoo: you can pole your dhcp server
<acarr> tatofoo: is it your dhcp server?
<R\Peaceman> I am desperate, and searching for someone who can help me with permissions in ubuntu, (Samba)
<tmos> Ok , I will have a go now, thanks
<aj00200> tmos: no problem
<aj00200> R\Peaceman: you may also want to ask in #samba
<Synthead> this channel is so useless
<R\Peaceman> aj00200 thx
<bobo123> Synthead: no, not allways ;-)
<aj00200> Synthead: why do you say that?
<tatofoo> acarr: :O how would I do that?
<bobo123> ahev anyone here playes Glest? is it supposed to be like 320x200 or is there something I can do to make it run in like 800x600 or so?
<bobo123> *have
<bobo123> since it is 3D-vector graphics I suppose it is not dependent of a certain resolution, but there are no settings for that in the games setting....
<candrea> bobo123: I've never used Glest, but I've found this page on the web: http://glest.org/glest_board/index.php?topic=4601.0;wap2
<MaRk-I> bobo123: hit "alt+enter" while in game
<babu__> how to install skype in ubuntu10.04
<iceroot> !skype | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Nikie> bazhang,
<Nikie> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/479478/
<Nikie> Here is the output !
<R\Peaceman> Someone who can help me with my samba share, got permission problems
<sipior> R\Peaceman: you'll have better luck if you supply the channel with a clear description of your problem.
<flixil> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and seems to freeze randomly. Even when not logging in and using a terminal (but with gdm running). I don't see grub at the beggining. Freezes really quick without giving time to do much. I got freezes on the installer as well, but in the end I was able to install ubuntu by trying several times. I use ubuntu gnome am64 the new stable one. Thanks
<flixil> By terminal I mean tty1 or tty2 and so on...
<oCean__> Nikie: I think bazhang is not online. What was your question? The output shows you got an ip address on your wireless interface..
<toter> Does anyone have access to the font for Ubuntu's Logo? Any link to download? Geez... it's easier to compile the kernel than to have access to this font...
<kmicinski> Hey all, when installing openoffice I keep getting an error of "short read in buffer_copy" in an OO debian package.
<Nikie> ocean, oops ! thank you for the update, herez the recap...;)
<Some_Person> toter: That's because there is no font. IIRC, it's just a custom logo
<Nikie> ocean, Initially when i installed ubuntu 10.04 on virtual Machine, it was able to detect the wireless network and got connected to it automatically...However, when i've installed ubuntu as a dual OS, it has detected the wireless network but is not getting connected.
<R\Peaceman> I've set up an samba share, and added a directory to share. The directory also includes 2 hard drives that is running on a another computer that I've mounted. The problem is that when I try to create a folder och upload a file from my computer, I get a message "no permissions" but when I am in putty and dir into the directory, I am allowed to create a folder and so on.
<toter> Some_Person: http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<toter> There is a font
<toter> and it's new
<toter> and it's impossible to get
<oCean_> Nikie: but the dhclient command seems to have connected!
<njain> flixil: you have sufficient hardware required by ubuntu version you are installing
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone have a console music player besides music on console (MOC) they recommend? It appears the MOC for meerkat in lubuntu is broken.
<Nikie> ocean, he asked me to run the commands and give him the output
<Nikie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479464/
<Nikie> That's the output...
<hiku> R\Peaceman: does samba have permissions to write to the mounted disks? who owns the mount point?
<xangua> !mpd | econdudeawesome
<xangua> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.4-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 174 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Synthead> bobo123, aj00200: there are over 1500 people in this channel and I've yet to get a reply to any problems I have posted in here, ever
<R\Peaceman> I've put all permissions to 777, and I am able to create folder and so on when i am using ssh
<iflema> econdudeawesome mplayer and mpg321 to name two....
<econdudeawesome> xangua: package is "mpd" (is in apt-get install mpd?)
<candrea> toter: the Ubuntu font is currently in beta, and only Ubuntu Members can access it, sorry
<Nikie> ya..true..earlier when i was using encrypted connection, it was not getting connected...he asked me to use unencrypted connection..so, i had disabled the password encryption..n u can see the dhclient connected
<oCean_> Nikie: ok, the output frm the dhclient command gave you an actual ip-address on wlan0. If you would do a 'ifconfig wlan0' at this point, it should show that there is an ipaddress. Can you connect to internet(sites) now?
<econdudeawesome> xangua: iflema: do you recommend these over MOC in general also, or because my particular install is crapping out ;-) ?
<R\Peaceman> I just dont get why I cant do it when i am using my own computer, literally speaking I am using the same user? because I log into the share with the ubuntu username and password?
<Synthead> bobo123, aj00200: I understand that all our time here is a donation to the community, and I respect that, but I am an active supporter of the community too
<Nikie> ya..without password encryption..
<hiku> R\Peaceman: when you try to write over the samba mount, are you logging in? is it prompting you for username/password, or did you set the default permissions so that anyone can write to it?
<toter> candrea: it's just a font... I don't understand the difficulty in trying to get it...
<flixil> I don't have even time to install ssh-server or stop gdm using the console. Is there a way to start without X if there is no grub?
<flixil> The system is a fresh instalation
<iflema> econdudeawesome your install is not supported here ;)
<sipior> toter: deal with it until it is publicly available.
<xangua> econdudeawesome: well mpd has terminal and gui inferfaces
<toter> nobody has a freaking website so I can download this font?
<Some_Person> toter: Seems odd that they would release it as a closed beta. I thought ubuntu was all about open-ness
<R\Peaceman> I've tried both, to mount a windows share and put in the login information and i've tried without logging in, nothing is working
<Nikie> however, when i'm encrypting, I'm not able to connect..( to restrain others 2 us my network i protected with password)
<oCean_> Nikie: indeed. What could help (not sure if you already tried) is go to menu System > Preferences > Network Connections and remove the current wireless setup and then add it again
<xangua> toter: wait until maverick relelase
<econdudeawesome> iflema: I know ;-) Just looking for some advice. MOC is the shiznick and I'm sad it bricked (as far as a program can brick)
<toter> I am going to become a Ubuntu Member, download this font and provide everybody with a link
<flixil> njain, yes, the computer is one year old
<hiku> R\Peaceman: can you pastebin your smb.conf for me
<Nikie> oh ! okai...I've not tried it..
<oCean_> toter: "becoming a member" is not something done very easily
<Cryophil1> toter: sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<iflema> econdudeawesome this channel is for released versions of Ubuntu, #ubuntu+1    for 10.10  and Lubuntu is not supported here.
<toter> oCean_: I don't care... I'll try just to get this font
<bobo123> candrea: thanks. now I changed /home/ubuntu/.config/glest/glest.ini and it works. I wish the games started in at least 800x600 by default and had a setting for it in it settings screen though :-)
<njain> flixil: one year doesn't matter
<toter> Cryophil1: yeah... thank you... but that's not the NEW font
<njain> just check the speifications
<oCean_> toter: yeah, but becoming a member requires extensive "proof/documentation" on your contributions to ubuntu (-community)
<R\Peaceman> hiku
<candrea> toter: well, I actually don't know why it's not available to everyone... probably on #ayatana you'll get more answers
<hiku> !pastebin > R\Peaceman
<ubottu> R\Peaceman, please see my private message
<hiku> oCean_: isn't part of that "proof" logged for #ubuntu =).
<njain> apache2 doesn't execute a simple cgi script
<njain> is it apparamor blocking it?
<candrea> bobo123: if you want to, you can open a feature request here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glest/+filebug
<njain> how do I find out.
<gossedu972> slt
<gossedu972> quelqun parle francais ??
<toter> !fr | gossedu972
<ubottu> gossedu972: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bobo123> Synthead: hehe... some problems are harder than others I guess. what is what you need help of, perhaps I know something. (and I don't think all 1500 people are at their computer.... and I guess some people have some automatic that beeps them when someone asks a bout a certain keyword about their application is written)
<Synthead> I have a USB Multitech ZBA modem that doesn't get properly probed under a clean Ubuntu 10.04.  In Arch Linux, it works, and this is the output: http://codepad.org/aHa6gbH1  What should I do to get it to work?
<candrea> flixil: are you sure the amd64 version is the right one for you? also, are you using some unusual hardware?
<Synthead> bobo123: I'm sorry to be such a critique :/  that was rude of me
<mih1406> #ubuntu-devel
<bobo123> candrea: ok I go there. perhaps I should ask for the feature that the text font is increased when resolution is larger too. in 1024x768 the text is too small otherwise.
<candrea> bobo123: yeah, feel free to open a new bug report for each issue you find ;-)
<BrixSat> if i want to run an iptables command every time pc starts where should i put it?
<Spaztic_One> Hey, I'm in a bit of a pickle.... I was using teamviewer when it stopped responding, and now most of linux is frozen.
<guest__> BrixSat /etc/rc.local
<candrea> BrixSat: do you want it to run when you boot the computer, or when you log in into your account?
<BrixSat> thanks guest__
<BrixSat> candrea:  when i boot the pc
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to insert ubuntu server in usb?
<candrea> BrixSat: then rc.local is the right place (like guest__ suggested)
<bobo123> Synthead: ohh... I don't know much about usb-modems... haven't seen any such actually but I talked with someone in australia that tried to use some usb 3G-mobilephone-modem with win98 before... I wasn't much help there either though :-/
<LibertyZero> njain: If I  recall correctly you can only execute cgi's in /usr/lib/cgi-bin by default. Maybe you want to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<njain> LibertyZero: thanks, I got that fixed.
<JackomoLight> echo _harri_
<bobo123> Synthead: if noone here know perhaps you can ask at #ubuntu-beginners too.
<Spaztic_One> Here, let me elaborate, I can move the mouse, but cannot click. I can change workspaces, but can't alt-tab to other windows in a workspace. I was able to start chatzilla and join irc using the keyboard.
<Spaztic_One> there is also a menu that is stuck open
<candrea> Spaztic_One: does this happen every time you switch on the computer? or does it happen when you do something special?
<Spaztic_One> I was using teamviewer when it stopped responding
<Spaztic_One> this is the first time it has happened
<bobo123> Spaztic_One: I guess perhaps some application have 'stolen' your mouse and are not releasing it... what happens if you remove the mouse and insert it in the computer again after som seconds?
<Spaztic_One> Its hard to remove a touchpad >.>
<bobo123> ah....
<Spaztic_One> Might add, I am using a laptop and Ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> The right ctrl key doesn't release the mouse?
<candrea> Spaztic_One: is teamviewer still running?
<Spaztic_One> Coincidentally, I do have a mouse hooked up and tried that, and nothing changed, probably due to the fact that the touch pad never gets disconnected
<Spaztic_One> candrea: yes, sort of. Its greyed out and non-responsive, with a dropdown menu that is on every workspace
<candrea> Spaztic_One: that must be the problem
<bobo123> Spaztic_One:  if nothing else works, you can press ctrl-alt-F1 to get a textmode console and there kill teamviewer with pkill teamviewer  or ps to find the number and kill that number
<candrea> Spaztic_One: do you know how to use tty?
<guest__> killall blah
<bobo123> (and ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to graphic screen after)
<Spaztic_One> do I need to use a full blown textmode console, or can I just use the terminal?
<guest__> term
<candrea> Spaztic_One: if you can open the terminal, you can use it
<bobo123> Spaztic_One: yeah normal terminal window works fine allso
<amanita_> Spaztic_One: just run xkill then click on the app that you want to kill
<guest__> amanita_ can't click   heh
<Spaztic_One> YEah, short cut for it still works.
<pierre_> im running ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and have a strange problem
<luist> how do i install python-pykickstart on my ubuntu 10.04??
<pierre_> i cant watch youtube/streamed videos when ive connected my TV to it
<pierre_> i can only watch in small screen cant use fullscreen
<Spaztic_One> But no, I don't know how to use tty
<pierre_> any idea what to do?
<pierre_> ubuntu 10.04 ....
<candrea> Spaztic_One: no problem: if you use a terminal, you don't need a tty
<amanita_> Spaztic_One: if you are in a terminal sudo apt-get install htop then run htop
<guest__> need ?     hmmm      we don't need computers at all.
<amanita_> spaztic_one: it will help you to kill processess.
<reggi> pierre_: do you know if you have the drivers for your video card installed?
<pierre_> yeah
<pierre_> regular movies works etc
<pierre_> and drivers are installed for everything
<reggi> just youtube in full screen doesn't work pierre_?
<Spaztic_One> So, I need to get htop to be able to list running processes to kill them?
<pierre_> ANY streamed video via browser
<Cheery> how to set smbd workgroup?
<pierre_> works on normal but not fullscreen
<guest__> Spaztic_One no.    there are several ways to list processes
<reggi> pierre_: is this a new installation of ubuntu?
<candrea> Spaztic_One: not necessarily, you can also just use "killall teamviewer"
<pierre_> reggi: didnt work on my old one either
<pierre_> reggi: ive had the installation for 3-4 months tho
<dewman> is anyone familier with how to configure amanda for 10.04?
<reggi> pierre_: which browser are you using?
<m4dv0y> hi there
<pierre_> firefox
<guest__> Spaztic_One if you know the name of an app you want to kill just run    killall <name>     or you can search for the name with things like "ps"  which is already installed
<Spaztic_One> What is one that lists processes because it can't find a process called teamviewer
<Spaztic_One> and ps only lists two items
<reggi> pierre_: do you have chromium?
<pierre_> nah getting it
<pierre_> brb
<guest__> Spaztic_One "ps ax"
<reggi> pierre_: ok
<candrea> Spaztic_One: ps x
<luist> how do i install python-pykickstart on my ubuntu 10.04??
<candrea> Spaztic_One: or, since you can't use the mouse: ps x | less
<Spaztic_One> thanks, was just about to ask how to only display one page at a time
<guest__> luist apt-get install <blah>     if you have the package you can use   dpkg -i <path/to/blah>
<Bisa> hello folks, Im trying to solve some problems with my hard drives and usb disks - am I assuming that erasing fstab and restarting enables me to get a fresh start so to speak or will this totally break the mounting of my devices?
<luist> guest__: its not in the repos and i dont have the package
<guest__> Spaztic_One heh.  you can scroll up in the terminal too...
<guampa> anyone using nx?
<guest__> luist then find the package and go from there.
<luist> guest__: where can i find it? any deb package is ok?
<MiketheMagiCat> Hi.  Can someone help me? I had Ubuntu installed on my computer. I also have Windows Vista (which I hate). But today it would not let me go online. It said there was a broken link. I could not find it. I uninstalled it. I installed Download Ubuntu Desktop Edition 32 bit. And then it told me when it finished downloading to choose a program to open it up. I chose Internet Explorer. Now I can't find the
<MiketheMagiCat> 	MiketheMagiCat	program anywhere on the computer, or in my files. I also tried loading it on to my usb flash drive, and it didn't work. Is there a phone number to call for support for Linux products. I am a beginner and an idiot.
<maitrey> <maitrey> Hi,  I have formatted my usb and then there was the permissions problem. I have used the "chown" message in terminal, but now I can't copy anything on it from another computers. How shall I give the permissions to all the computer/users?
<maitrey> <maitrey> <maitrey> thanks
<candrea> Spaztic_One: once you have found the pid of the process (the number in the leftmost column), type "q" to exit from less
<guest__> luist where... python.org ???   any .deb ok... no.  use one that is compatable with your other packages (python)
<schorem> hi all
<pgpkeys> I'm getting a bunch of errors   .: 5: Can't open /scripts/functions
<Spaztic_One> candrea, can't scroll when the mouse doesn't work, or at least I don't know how to via the keyboard
<pgpkeys> when update-grub is run from packages like linux-image
<guest__> luist dpkg will warn you if there are dependancy issues.   and you can take action to correct that
<candrea> Spaztic_One: if you're using less, just use the arrows of the keyboard
<pgpkeys> i get the errors right after cryptsetup runs (even though I'm not using an encrypted config)
<guest__> Spaztic_One page-up  button   or maybe   shift+page-up
<yashi-> Spaztic_One: just put |less behind the command
<guest__> s/button/key/
<jacob_> Hey guys
<pgpkeys> it looks like its occuring right after cryptsetup adds the information to the initrd image about the resume device candidate(s)
<oCean_> Spaztic_One: or, just search for a pattern: ps axuw | grep team
<Spaztic_One> I was talking about scrolling when not in |less
<jacob_> anyone willing to help me with something?
<guest__> Spaztic_One me too
<pgpkeys> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, ect ect. Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<oCean_> jacob_: just ask your question in the channel please
<luist> guest__: python.org wont give me this package :P
<Spaztic_One> but either way, pkill teamviewer and pkill <pid> didn't nuke the program
<pgpkeys> damn. thought i'd disabled that trigger permenantly
<candrea> Spaztic_One: use "kill -9 <pid>"
<jacob_> My external hard drive will not connect to ubuntu, it is the only problem i seem to have, its a 500gb WD elements external HDD, any other USB devices and external hard drives seem to work except this one
<oCean_> luist: why would you need it? Whoever told you you need it, can't they provide the package?
<Spaztic_One> HUZZAH!
<Spaztic_One> Thanks guys
<yashi-> jacob_: what do you mean? auto mount doesnt work? or doesnt ubuntu detect it?
<jacob_> ubuntu seems to detect it, the auto mount does not work
<insigne_> algum brasileiro ?/
<Pici> !br | insigne_
<ubottu> insigne_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<luist> oCean_: ill take a better look... i need it to build a livecd image to install meego on a virtual machine
<candrea> Spaztic_One: glad to know that your problem is solved :)
<Spaztic_One> Yup
<yashi-> jacob_: so you can mount it manually?
<jacob_> i beleive i have been told to try this but it didnt work
<jkiv> I tried installing something with dpkg and it failed... but when I use apt-get, it references the file I tried to dpkg and fails to do what I want it to do: "E: Couldn't find package openoffice.org3.2-debian-menus_3.2-9502_all.deb"
<jacob_> i was on Linux forums, i can give you the link if you wish
<rowan_> hi i need help
<yashi-> jacob_: you can see all harddrives which ubuntu found via sudo fdisk -l
<IdleOne> rowan_: ask and someone will help if they can
<Spaztic_One> In retrospect, it probably would have been easier to simply ask how to locate/identify and kill a program using the terminal only. I was about 99% sure that it was teamviewer that was causing the problem
<yashi-> jacob_: then try sudo mount /dev/harddrive name(something like sdc1) /add the folder where you want to mount it
<xangua> jkiv: not a good idea install packages from other distros
<jacob_> Okay i will try this and report back
<guest__> who broke eject ?    it doesn't work when things are mounted other than /media   ???
<jkiv> xangua, trying to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404156 on 9.04.  Last step failed.  Trying to back out.
<scampbell> guest__: it won't eject if the mount is in use, it works fine for me from manual mount points though.
<rowan_> i have a network drive being shared by windows network and today when i sign in i get some thing on my desktop called "drive letter"onmedion.volume and in my places it is called x-nautilus-desktop: f on medion.volume however when i go to open this network drive it opens up alot of windows with the folder manager but you can stop them with xkill. Eventually they go but i cant view any of my files or places
<yashi-> guest__: use umount instead of eject :/
<rowan_> but you can't stop them*
<jacob_> so i should do something like this?
<jacob_> jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3/media
<guest__> scampbell hmmm   i have to use umount because eject complains about blah not being under /media   ;/
<xangua> jkiv: just extract the deb and install it, make sure to first remove openoffice from repository
<djbeenie_> im getting fed up with the sound on my ubuntu, it works some days and somedays it does not
<guest__> yashi- pfft    yeah   umount and then manually open the tray
<uberj> djbeenie_: the more you use it the easeir it becomes
<rowan_> i have a network drive being shared by windows network and today when i sign in i get some thing on my desktop called "drive letter"onmedion.volume and in my places it is called x-nautilus-desktop: f on medion.volume however when i go to open this network drive it opens up alot of windows with the folder manager but you can't stop them with xkill. Eventually they go but i cant view any of my files or places
<djbeenie_> lol
<rowan_> apparently this bug was meant to be solved by the latest update
<yanick_> Seveas-train, ...hmm... if my memory is mostly free, then I would like to know why I just watched my hd scratch for over 2 min straight after I switched from Netbeans to Chrome ?
<rowan_> i checked and i have them all
<scampbell> guest__: Hmm, I just mounted a dvd to /mnt and ejected it. guess I'm of no use :(
<rowan_> any ideas guys?
<jkiv> xangua, doing so failed.  I'm trying to revert.  apt-get, for some reason, wants the location of the failed .deb.
<jimbo> I wish to make an empty .deb package that simply brings in other packages as dependencies.  Is there a name for this so I can learn how?
<yanick_> I have a core 2 duo with 4GB of RAM, Netbeans ans Chrome is open, but yet simply opening a terminal takes 30 seconds.
<yashi-> jacob_: are you sure it is sda3? sda is the name of the hard drive the numbers behind it represend the single partitions...im just wondering because sda is my primary device (internal)
<djbeenie_> is there a way to re-start alsa, this was easy to do in gentoo.  /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<rowan_> i have a network drive being shared by windows network and today when i sign in i get some thing on my desktop called "drive letter"onmedion.volume and in my places it is called x-nautilus-desktop: f on medion.volume however when i go to open this network drive it opens up alot of windows with the folder manager but you can't stop them with xkill. Eventually they go but i cant view any of my files or places
<yanick_> top is not reporting the same thing as system-monitor
<jacob_> it might be just sdb
<guest__> yashi- yeah  sda is usually the boot device
<yashi-> jacob_: type sudo fdisk -l it lists all devices you have
<jacob_> Yeah it must be /dev/sdb because its the only 500gb there
<guest__> there ya go
<yashi-> jacob_: ok now you have to mount the device for example sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<pierre_> reggi: tried with chrome, didnt work i still get the video on my laptop instead of the TV
<yashi-> there has to be a folder in media called sdb1
<pierre_> reggi: even tho i have the browser on the TV screen not the laptop
<guest__> sdb if it's not partitioned
<jacob_> its not partitioned
<djbeenie_> anyone know how to restart alsa?
<yashi-> jacob_: you should do that before mounting it
<jkiv> xanga, got it. I was in the dir with the .deb... Doing a wildcard openoffice* had it thinking it was a file satisfying the wildcard.
<guest__> yashi- do what before mounting it ???
<jacob_> Why? and this is what i get, : jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb/media/sdb        mount: can't find /dev/sdb/media/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rowan_> Help Me Please
<rowan_> i have a network drive being shared by windows network and today when i sign in i get some thing on my desktop called "drive letter"onmedion.volume and in my places it is called x-nautilus-desktop: f on medion.volume however when i go to open this network drive it opens up alot of windows with the folder manager but you can't stop them with xkill. Eventually they go but i cant view any of my files or places
<Typh> Is there any way to fix the bug where clicks constantly go "through" the title bar you're clicking on?
<guest__> heh jacob_ missing a space between device and mountpoint
<yashi-> jacob_: you have to put a blank between the /dev/sdb<->and the mount folder
<jimbo> jacob_: /dev/sdb is the device.  /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on the device.  You only mount partititions.
<guest__> jimbo no   wrong.  you only mount file systems.   you don't mount partitions
<RainRain> what do people do for scheduled backups on ubuntu - have been using the very powerful cobian on windows for the last year but i cant seem to find anything like it on windows ( GUI and scheduled and network backups ) .. thanks
<jimbo> Also guys I don't think it's beneficial to name mountpoints after partition names.  They can change, and then things get very confusing.
<jimbo> guest__: fair enough
<jimbo> but filesystems exist on partitions
<guest__> jimbo you can have a file system without a partition
<rowan_> i have a network drive being shared by windows network and today when i sign in i get some thing on my desktop called "drive letter"onmedion.volume and in my places it is called x-nautilus-desktop: f on medion.volume however when i go to open this network drive it opens up alot of windows with the folder manager but you can't stop them with xkill. Eventually they go but i cant view any of my files or places
<xangua> !repeat > rowan_
<ubottu> rowan_, please see my private message
<yanick_> I just closed every application exception system-monitor and x-chat... still 2GB or RAM used. what's using so much ram???
<rowan_> i cannot see it
<yashi-> yashi-: ps -aux
<guest__> jimbo on this computer for example.  my root file system is on /dev/sda   there are no partitions
<yashi-> yanick_: ps -aux
<jacob_> so how should it be? could u correct it so i can copy paste just so i know im doing it right?
<rowan_> how do i view them in xchat
<rowan_> ?
<yanick_> yashi-, "Please wait while the system is lagging trying to open web browser...."
<guest__> jacob_ for q in sda5 sda4 sda3 sda2 sda1 sda ;do mount /dev/$q /mnt ;done
<guest__> err
<rowan_> how do i view private messages in xchat
<guest__> jacob_ for q in sdb5 sdb4 sdb3 sdb2 sdb1 sdb ;do mount /dev/$q /mnt ;done
<yanick_> yashi-, http://pastie.org/1098161
<DeepThoughts> I just apt-get upgrade on my Ubuntu Server 10.04 and it installed an updated version of Samba. Now I'm unable to access my shares (not even from the server using smbclient). The error I see when typing ls in smbclient is the following: "NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED listing \*", does anyone have a clue what might have gone wrong?
<guest__> jacob_ sorry   was thinking sda  not sdb   but you get the idea.   that will mount what ever is there...
<yanick_> yashi-, http://pastie.org/1098162
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<jacob_> Im sorry but i dont understand where to start or stop copy pasting on that  =/
<yashi-> yanick_: looks ok, its practically the same here.
<jacob_> Lol very novice ubuntuer
<yanick_> yashi-, ubuntu uses 2GB or RAM being idle??
<guest__> jacob_   heh  the whole line execpt your nickname
<guest__> jacob_   for q in sdb5 sdb4 sdb3 sdb2 sdb1 sdb ;do sudo mount /dev/$q /mnt ;done
<rowan_> Guys i'm a noob i dont know how to view private messages in xchat
<ubuntufreak> hi everyone, after a recent update in my Ubuntu 10.04 the font rendering is really poor even after changing the rendering it looks bad, anyway to change it ?
<yanick_> yashi-, that's when I close everything that is running, if I have Chrome and Netbeans open, it jumps to 3.9GB used +1.1GB SWAP
<rowan_> b5 sdb4 sdb3 sdb2 sdb1 sdb ;do sudo mount /dev/$q /mnt ;done
<rowan_> * epure_ has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<IdleOne> rowan_: you should have a tab at the bottom or maybe on the left side of the window the is named ubottu
<IdleOne> s/the/that
<yashi-> yanick_: hmm afaik the linux ram management is different it isnt really using it, it just uses what it has (i read that somewhere...)
<jacob_> i get this
<jacob_> jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ for q in sda5 sda4 sda3 sda2 sda1 sdb ;do mount /dev/$q /mnt ;done
<jacob_> mount: only root can do that
<jacob_> mount: only root can do that
<FloodBot3> jacob_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spaztic_One> Just throwing this out there, but with firefox, dwarf fortress, and several misceleanous windows and text documents open, I am sitting right at 1 GB of ram, and 0 bytes of swap.
<yashi-> yanick_: http://pastie.org/1098165
<yanick_> yashi-, that's what everyone tell me, however why, then, my hard drive is ALWAYS, constently writing stuff?
<rowan_> how to restore ubuntu to an earlier time?
<jacob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479505/ this is what i get
<yashi-> yanick_: well it is curious that it uses the swap partition :/ that shouldnt be unless its necessary
<[R]> brasileiros ?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<OpenSourceCode> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat release date 10.10.10.
<yanick_> yashi-, yep. On stackoverflow.com, I have been suggested to do : "sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=20" and it seems to improve a little (the default value is 60), what do you think?
<svm_invictvs-> How do I kill X?
<svm_invictvs-> Control+Alt+Backspace, right?
<IdleOne> alt-sysrq-k
<Pici> OpenSourceCode: Is there a question there?  Maverick discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1
<yanick_> svm_invictvs-, sudo service stop gdm ?
<yashi-> yanick_: actually ive no clue :P i never had that problem
<OpenSourceCode> I'm just saying.
<guest__> ffr <<< for Q in sd{j..b}{8..1} sd{j..b} ;do sudo mount /dev/$Q /mnt ;done >>> mount what ever is there in the sd? range.
<jacob_> can anyone help me with the problem?
<yashi-> yanick_: but imo its a ugly solution..it doesnt solve the real problem ...ubuntu shouldnt touch the swap partition at all
<younder> When running World of Warcraft (WoW)) under wine the sund intermittently cuts out. I get it back for a while if toggle between system default/default in the sound menu. Anyone know a fix for this?
<guest__> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<IdleOne> younder: ##winehq
<younder> thx
<yanick_> yashi-, I chose Ubuntu especially so I don't have to hack my way around kernel issues (unlike other "compile-yourself" linux distros) so I have no idea how to find/solve this problem
<younder> yanick_, lol. good luck. Never been there myself
<blackMatrix_NY> hi everyone, is /home/blackMatrix_NY/.profile the place where you set command aliases and variables ?
<jacob_> yashi- guest__ isnt responding could u help me again?
<yanick_> blackMatrix_NY, .bashrc
<yashi-> yanick_: me neither. the point is your ram isnt even used 100% but linux is using the swap partition already strange
<blackMatrix_NY> yanic_: what's the difference between .bashrc and .profile ?
<blackMatrix_NY> yanick_: what's the difference between .bashrc and .profile ?
<yanick_> yashi-, or the RAM gets used really really fast, and I have to close everything to finally have some breathing room again
<guest__> blackMatrix_NY or .bash_bashrc .bash_profile .bashrc .profile   or if you want system wide settings /etc/profile /etc/bash_bash*
<juboba> BlackBinary: bashrc is called when opening a terminal
<prince_jammys> blackMatrix_NY: the former gets sourced everytime you start an interactive shell. the latter only gets sourced on login.
<juboba> profile only when you login
<zerothis> Both x/ubuntu 10.04 freezes after splash. Low-graph mode freezes on its warning dialog. Early versions work fine
<jacob_> Anyone going to help me?
<yanick_> blackMatrix_NY, .profile includes .bashrc.
<juboba> jacob_: what's your problem?
<svm_invictvs-> yanick_: How am I supposed to do that without a terminal?
<yanick_> svm_invictvs-, CTRL+T opens a terminal :)
<svm_invictvs-> how do you switch to a terminal in Ubunto?
<dewman> is there any good backup programs that can write to dds that has a simple install and a nice gui?
<svm_invictvs-> yanick_: Fromt he login screen?
<yanick_> svm_invictvs-, CTRL+ALT+F1...F6 to select a terminal
<jacob_> i am trying to manually mount my external had drive , guest__ was previously helping me with it and we got to trying to put this command in but i got the error that appears http://paste.ubuntu.com/479505/
<juboba> svm_invictvs-: CTRL ALT FX , where X in 1...12
<yanick_> CTRL+ALT+F7 to switch to a graphical one
<svm_invictvs-> Didn't work, weird.
<svm_invictvs-> Okay
<jacob_> the external hard drive wont mount itself
<svm_invictvs-> well
<guest__> ffr <<< for Q in sd{j..b}{8..1} sd{j..b} ;do sudo mount /dev/$Q /mnt ;done >>> mount what ever is there in the sd? range.   jacob_
<yanick_> svm_invictvs-, sorry, CTRL+ALT+T
<guest__>                                  ^
<guest__> jacob_ and the command "mount" will list what mounted.
<jacob_> guest__ for that i i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4JHwYRHT
<yashi-> jacob_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<younder> what is thest way to get Unicode code-page 4 without stepping on any other program using unicode?
<younder> need mathML and the math symbols
<thune3> jacob_: mounting 7 drives on /mnt directory will succeed but won't function (only the last drive mounted on mountpoint /mnt will be visable
<blackMatrix_NY> guest__. bash_bashrc .bash_profile .bashrc .profile ... are they all found in ubuntu or only .bashrc ?
<guest__> jacob_ and mount shows what ?
<prince_jammys> blackMatrix_NY: ''ls -a /etc/skel''
<jacob_> moutn shows this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BzqVsAX7
<abhijit> !mount | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<blackMatrix_NY> yanick_: thanks I see the call to .bashrc in .profile
<yashi-> jacob_: could you paste youre sudo fdisk -l?
<guest__> blackMatrix_NY they are all used by bash if found   none of them are self generated.   i.e.  only what a particular distro sets up in /etc/skel/ is put in the users home by default
<cached> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what exactly does gnome *do*? Is there a good reason I can't get a decent graphical text editor on my server without installing at least hundreds of megs of other stuff (I'm looking at you, gnome,kde, and emacs)?
<guest__> blackMatrix_NY so.  any one of them will work.   man bash for more info
<jacob_> yashi- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EdwzsxMa
<blackMatrix_NY> ah, that clears up more dust. thanks prince_jammys: guest__: yanick_
<iceroot> cached: emacs has a gui without using the x-server imo
<iceroot> cached: and of course you dont want a gui or a gui text editor on a server
<cached> iceroot: why not? for x forwarding?
<iceroot> cached: not a text-editor
<iceroot> cached: vimtutor
<guest__> jacob_ line 16   sdb1 is mounted in /media   fuse
<yashi-> jacob_: your external drive got a (working) partition ->sdb1
<cached> iceroot: as for emacs, sudo apt-get install emacs gives me this beaut: "After this operation, 127MB of additional disk space will be used."
<phillyj> i got a "kernel panic: not syncing vfs" message when I tried to boot into WUBI
<jacob_> My external hard drive is only sdb i thought
<guest__> yashi- working is questionable  but yes it's mounted.
<iceroot> cached: sudo apt-get install vim
<jacob_> it isnt partitioned is it?
<phillyj> i had just installed some updates and restarted it
<guest__> jacob_ it is partitioned.  who did it, we don't know.
<yashi-> guest__: (working) ;)
<phillyj> any ideas?
<afro> join/##urbandictionary
<guest__> yashi- heh   yeah working....    like i should be...
<jacob_> So how can i mount it so i can use it on linux then?
<Aiya> I have a server so How do I configure it and make shells and give it to people so they can install bnc eggdrop.Thanks
<guest__> jacob_ open your file manager and navigate to  /media/A6BA8F35BA8F00D3
<cached> iceroot: i'm fully aware of and have used vim, nano, pico. heck, i even used ed for a while for fun. but i've switched back to using gedit on my desktop since something graphical is occasionally nice, and would have liked to do the same with my server.
<jacob_> Done
<jacob_> thats my windows partition
<mneptok> Aiya: if you don't know how SSH works, you should probably not be providing shell accounts to eggdrop users.
<yashi-> guest__: thats sda1 not sdb1
<Aiya> mneptok
<mneptok> Aiya: it's like saying "I have a new jet aircraft. Can someone tell me where the door is so I can break the sound barrier?"
<yashi-> jacob_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/jacob/usbdrive
<DarkSector> uname -r gives me this 2.6.31-22-generic However my updates show that I need to install EXACTLY the same kernel ? can anyone please explain this ?
<Aiya> mneptok  : Im willing to learn.I just need some tutorial to make it
<mneptok> Aiya: learn *before* you give access.
<frefrejojo> hi,
<yashi-> jacob_: that would mount it if you create the folder /home/jacob/usbdrive first
<Physicsloser> guys could someone take me to a white board and help me witha physics packet
<Aiya> mneptok  : How?
<frefrejojo> i've an issue when installing gnuplot 4.4.0
<jacob_> okay ill give it a shot
<frefrejojo> during the make i've this error:
<Physicsloser> jacob you will help me?
<frefrejojo> gcc  -g -O2  -L/usr/lib -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -L/usr/local/lib -o gnuplot_x11 gplt_x11.o gpexecute.o getcolor_x11.o -lX11  -lm
<frefrejojo> /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `getcolor_x11.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<jacob_> i really cant help u man lol
<frefrejojo> it's weird seems like i've 32bits version of the lib x11
<frefrejojo> can someone help me with this issue
<Pici> frefrejojo: Is there a reason why you're installing gnuplot from source and not from the repositories?
<yashi-> jacob_: did it work? to create the folder you can type: mkdir /home/jacob/usbdrive
<jacob_> yahi- i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t4BTsFyY
<rickabillie> When I try to use the startup disk creator, it always fails on 47%. 4gig mem stick, edubuntu (md5checked) tried using the live dvd startup dik creater also, same result, anyone have an idea of what to try next?
<DarkSector> uname -r gives me this 2.6.31-22-generic However my updates show that I need to install EXACTLY the same kernel ? can anyone please explain this ?
<frefrejojo> Pici yes i want the last version 4.4.0 (which have options for ploting "types" )
<frefrejojo> and a manual install let you have the autocompletion also
<frefrejojo> (with ./configure --with-readline=gnu for exemple)
<frefrejojo> so yeah i've a to install it manually
<jacob_> yashi- i know my external HDD is working perfectly aswell because it mounts on windows and i can save, delete, watch films and play music from it
<yashi-> jacob_: 1.) you created the folder /home/jacob/usbdrive? if yes. eventually mount cant handle ntfs on its own(not sure, dont have ntfs) 3. your partitiontable is screwed
<yashi-> jacob_: do you use the save remove function in windows when you remove the drive?
<jacob_> safe or save?
<jacob_> safe - yes    save - i dont know what you mean
<Professor_G> coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yashi-> jacob_: ye safely remove
<arifovic> Anyone help me to convert video file to 3gp?
<arifovic> PV me.
<jacob_> yes i do
<DarkSector> uname -r gives me this 2.6.31-22-generic However my updates show that I need to install EXACTLY the same kernel ? can anyone please explain this ?
<yashi-> jacob_: well all i can do now is searching the net. i found this sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /home/jacob/usbdrive
<jacob_> yashi- also on windows it shows that my external Hard drive doesnt have any partitions
<Kjeldor> what are the best programs for UBUNTU out there?
<Ober7> DarkSector: could you clearify on "my updates" synaptic? update manager? apt-get?
<Slart> !best | Kjeldor
<ubottu> Kjeldor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<trism> DarkSector: kernels have a minor version that isn't reflected in uname, dpkg -l linux-image* will give you the full versions
<Slart> Kjeldor: personally I think bash is pretty awesome
<DarkSector> Ober7, update manager, synaptic, apt-get everything shares the same
<yashi-> jacob: if it doesnt have a partition you couldnt use it. your drive has one 500gb ntfs partition
<arifovic> How to convert video files to 3gp?
<Kjeldor> Slart, what does BASH do?
<jacob_> hmm
<Slart> Kjeldor: it's the terminal enviroment.. the command line interface
<munim> hey.. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my new laptop.. I can't change the LCD brightness using the fn+keys.. it shows the brightness change notification on the top right but the brightness doesn't actually change.. any ideas?
<DarkSector> trism, ok and how do I check which one is asking to be installed ?
<Kjeldor> Slart: other than that?
<Ober7> DarkSector: or you could right click on the package to be update> properties and check the version differences
<DarkSector> trism, considering even the installed one has variant
<yashi-> jacob: you should try search for cant mount ntfs partition or something like that. im sure you will find a solution this way
<trism> DarkSector: update manager should tell you if you click on it, in the description (version something -> something else)
<Slart> Kjeldor: huh?
<Kjeldor> Slart: other than BASH..?
<DarkSector> trism, ah ok, lemme check
<Slart> Kjeldor: have a look at http://popcon.ubuntu.com , they have statistics of which packages people install.. the most common ones are probably pretty good
<Kjeldor> cool!
<OpenSourceCode> Anyone knows if you could play Call of Duty Black Ops on Ubuntu?
<Slart> !appdb | OpenSourceCode
<ubottu> OpenSourceCode: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<minimec> arifovic: Try to use vlc and check the convert options.
<llutz> Slart: 48 dash   vs   6055 zsh    :(
<DarkSector> trism, thanks for the info, the new version is being installed
<gsp2009> hey folks... I am in a bit of a panic... is there a way to recover text from a temp dir if you edited a file in gedit and it corrupted?
<jacob_> ok ill give that a shot, thanks for all your help
<aendruk> What is the zenity --listen switch used for?
<abhijit> hey
 * abhijit waves
<DarkSector> Ober7, you too
<Slart> llutz: I'm guessing you're a fan of zsh? =)
<llutz> :D
<prince_jammys> well, dash comes preinstalled, whereas you have to voluntarily install zsh.
<luist> can anyone help me with this: mic2 requires syslinux version >= 3.85, please update syslinux to 3.85
<luist> i use ubunu 10.04
<Slart> isn't sh symlinked to dash too? that should push up the usage count
<prince_jammys> yep
<prince_jammys> every init script is run by dash
<trism> aendruk: check out http://muzso.hu/2009/05/26/zenity-gtk-dialogs-for-shell-scripts it describes one usage anyway
<Nikie> Ocean, thanks a lot for your help ! I'm online now....Am able to connect to wireless network now :)
<llutz> Slart: so not always: " the most common ones are probably pretty good"
<Slart> llutz: what do you mean.. debianutils isn't awesome? I'm shocked! =)
<jgcampbell300> hello, I have spent about a week trying to get openchange server installed on ubuntu and I have been reading today about groupware ... the question i am coming up with is this ... what exactly is the difrence in something like an exchange server and something like Citadel or "groupware" ... from a glance it seems to be doing the same thing
<Pupeno> How do I trigger the unnatended upgrades on Ubuntu (server)
<abhijit> Pupeno, try in #ubuntu-server
<aendruk> trism: Thanks!
<nitze> hiz
<KEROLiUKAS> Anyone here have ubuntu running on an Acer Aspire One 521?
<jacks__> 10.04.1 today?
<nitze> join #ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> nitze: uhhh. your already here?
<KEROLiUKAS> i installed it, and it was working fine, today i updated the BIOS, and the keyboard/touchpad stops working in ubuntu. any ideas?
<seekwill> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu off a USB disk. Installation seemed to have been going well, but now it's trying to retrieve some files. I'm guessing it's coming off the Internet. But it's going reallllly slow and our Internet is generally really fast. Just wondering if there is a tcpip problem, would the installer just timeout and go to the next file, or prompt with some error
<aeon-ltd> seekwill: (suggestion not solution) why don't you use the full iso instead of the network iso?
<luist> can anyone help me with this: mic2 requires syslinux version >= 3.85, please update syslinux to 3.85... im using ubuntu 10.04
<Oer> seekwill, those last 3% depends on your internet speed
<thune3> gsp2009: in Nautilus you can select View-> and check Show Hidden Files. The default setup of gedit keeps a previous version in filename~
<djzn> how long until 10.04.1
<LordDragon> hey all
<gsp2009> thune: so in /home/username?
<minimec> luist: I cannot find any mic2 package in the repository. --> Innofficial package? What is 'mic2'?
<LordDragon> is maverick a beta or something? im assuming lucid is the latest official release?
<thune3> gsp2009: it keeps the previous version in the same dir as you keep the original.
<jacob_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8aMtsszG if anyone is out there that knows how to correct this, please help me lol
<gsp2009> thune3 ok well this may be a prob. It was saved on an external usb device, then it was unplugged by my 4 year old before unmounting cleanly... nothing on the device... :(
<minimec> luist: This is the 10.04 version of Syslinux... http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/syslinux
<llutz> jacob_: do you have a windows pc? check that drive from windows
<arifovic> KEROLiUKAS, try to not upgrade bios if not urgently.
<VCoolio> LordDragon: yes (maybe even alpha still) and yes, lucid is latest stable
<LordDragon> ah ok
<KEROLiUKAS> arifovic, i know, but how do i roll back now?
<VCoolio> LordDragon: maverick will be 10.10, due for october (hence, .10)
<KEROLiUKAS> i don't think they offer the original bios on the website
<LordDragon> ahhh cool :)
<LordDragon> i only bring it up cuz it seems theres no easy way to install the latest vlc 1.1.2 in 10.04. only a much older version is available from the built in repos
<arifovic> KEROLiUKAS, I have experience about upgrade or downgrade bios. Sorry...
<VCoolio> LordDragon: check if launchpad.org has a repo, also the vlc site has instructions if I remember right
<arifovic> KEROLiUKAS, I have no experience about upgrade or downgrade bios. Sorry...
<LordDragon> VCoolio, all the vlc site says about latest vlc on 10.04 is "it must be manually installed"
<minimec> LordDragon: There is a vlc ppa. I am using 1.1.2.1 here
<LordDragon> VCoolio, i went to launchpad.org and into the /videolan dir and it only has packages for maverick
<medfly> I have issues with apt-get returning errors when trying to setup python-gmenu, is this a known issue? I keep getting this error in a lot of places: /usr/bin/python: relocation error: /usr/bin/python: symbol __realpath_chk, version GLIBC_2.4 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<LordDragon> minimec, really? i been looking for one but been unsuccessful. dont suppose u have a link?
<thune3> gsp2009: what do you mean nothing on the device? if you fsck the drive there is a very small chance that the /media/mntpoint/lost+found might still have some of the file.
<arifovic> Why Iriverter not start after installed?
<medfly> I'd google, but this issue made firefox not work ;)
<minimec> LordDragon: 'google' for ppa vlc korn
<seekwill> aeon-ltd: Hi. Well, I tried booting off a CD but that didn't seem to work for some reason. Got a bad PBR message. But luckily I had a USB disk that I used previously for a LiveCD stuff, so I tried installing from that
<gsp2009> thune3, thanks... I was doing that when you wrote... I am surprised I remembered... and JOY! I got it... just saved me a ton of work.. thanks for all your help.
<minimec> LordDragon: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/c-korn-vlc/
<seekwill> Oer: Approx how much is it downloading at the last 3%? Our normal speed is 2+MB/second, and it's been going on for over 30 minutes
<Oer> seekwill, does your router give any sign downloaden ?
<Gangrel> can someone help me set up wireless internet sharing from my desktop pc to my laptop?
<Gangrel> !adhoc
<LordDragon> minimec, i tried that. when i go there with my browser i get this:
<LordDragon> Not Found
<LordDragon> The requested URL /c-korn/vlc/ was not found on this server.
<Gangrel> !ad-hoc
<Oer> seekwill, if not, you may skip and do this after reboot.
<Gangrel> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<minimec> LordDragon: See that now... Hmmm... The account is not available I gues...
<VCoolio> LordDragon: you could try this, but it will take some time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398119&highlight=vlc
<seekwill> Oer: Well, yes, but because I have other computers on the network I don't know who's who :)
<seekwill> Oer: Ok, thanks!
<wng-> what is the fastest way to clone linux systems? I have 1 system i need to clone into 95 machines
<charmer> hello all
<Oer> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<wng-> no, i mean clone hard drives, not package selection
<cdm10> wng-: http://ignatz.brinkster.net/cimages/cheader01.jpg
<bzrk> wng-: dd
<Oer> wng-, use dd ?
<wng-> i figured dd would be slow
<cdm10> wng-: but in more seriousness, there's dd, which can be kinda slow and ugly, but there's also partimage, which only copies the used parts of the drive.
<bzrk> wng-: its not
<bzrk> wng-: you can fiddle with the blocksizes and it will really go fast then
<aeon-ltd> wng-: clonezilla?
<abhijit> bye
<cdm10> wng-: partimage is filesystem-aware, as is, I believe, Clonezilla, so it'll only copy used blocks of the drive, rather than all the zeroes or randomness that fills the rest of the drive.
<medfly> :((
<bzrk> wng-: with 95 machines its probably worth looking into something more elaborate and powerful, like fai or preseeding or puppet
<medfly> oh man, in trying to fix something myself, I think I've created a bigger problem :)
<minimec> LordDragon: All the Howto's I find on the Net are referring to the 'korn ppa'... I don't know why that one is down now...
<lukaszg> Hi! Is there any application in linux to check the "Wear level" parameter in notebooks?
<lov255> hello
<Gunni> how do i share a folder from one ubuntu server to another
<Gunni> kinda like windows file sharing
<LordDragon> minimec, ahh bummer. like you, the c-korn has been the only source ive been able to find also. and its gone now it seems
<aeon-ltd> Gunni: look up samba
<Gunni> i have to use samba?
<aeon-ltd> Gunni: you don't have to.
<Gunni> i thought linux had their own folder sharing thingy
<bzrk> Gunni: there are tons of methods, if both machines are linux and you have an account sshfs is very simple
<Gunni> ah sshfs ofcourse
<medfly> anyone? :-/
<Gunni> what medfly
<medfly> I have this recurring error with aptitude (as well as a couple of other things), and it also returns some errors :/
<medfly> /usr/bin/python: relocation error: /usr/bin/python: symbol __realpath_chk, version GLIBC_2.4 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<medfly> I would google it and see if other people managed to overcome the same issues but it also happens when I try to start firefox :o
<_BEAST> medfly: what
<medfly> this error: /usr/bin/python: relocation error: /usr/bin/python: symbol __realpath_chk, version GLIBC_2.4 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Fujoor> hey guys, is there anything like gnome-do for lxde?
<jacob_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0NhGHB5U Can someone tell me what to do next please to mount sdb1
<VCoolio> Fujoor: try kupfer
<KomiaPoika> what is the name of the package to get ubuntu driver for macbook airport? bcw43-fwcutter or something
<Fujoor> VCoolio: alright thanks
<_BEAST> medfly: I dunno on that
<Fujoor> VCoolio: does it start by default or do i have to do smt to make it autorun
<luist> whats the root password for livecd ???
<_BEAST> KomiaPokia : have you tried Ralink ?
<VCoolio> Fujoor: smt? anyway, you need to add it to startup apps; http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<christopher> hi
<Fujoor> VCoolio: thanks a bunch :)
<gary_inNYC> Is there a way to make nautilus change its default behavior so that new window events triggered by links and applications are opened as new tabs in the current unfocused Nautilus window instead?
<christopher> hi
<_BEAST> luist: try toor
<christopher> hi
<christopher> hi
<FloodBot4> christopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thune3> luist: user:<empty> password:<empty>
<luist> thune3: ?
<christopher> is this linux?
<thune3> luist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Troubles%20with%20a%20LiveCD
<Pici> christopher: Is Ubuntu linux? Yes.
<_BEAST> WOW
<Gunni> sucks
<christopher> linux sucks you cant install anyting
<_BEAST> Gunni: agreed never played
<Pici> christopher: Do you have a support question?
<thune3> luist: i misread your question, sorry. there is no root password. you can sudo -i, or sudo <command> to run things as root.
<Gunni> or just sudo su like i do ;D
<KEROLiUKAS> http://ubuntuaddict.com/all-variants-aspire-one-521-athlon-ii-neo-procesor-k125-installation-problem/ i'm having the same problem with the same hardware, anyone have any ideas?
<dewman> how do i find my tape drive device?
<Gunni> dewman ls /dev
<elkclone> dewman: dumpster dive
<Galvatron> Hi
<Gunni> i thought tape drives were ancient and no longer used
<Gunni> heck i can go get a 2 TB cheap nowadays
<orospakr> Hi!  There's a help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com page somewhere that documents how to do what jockey does manually (ie., install the appropriate packages and set up the GL library redirection) with the proprietary drivers.  I had a link to it less than a month ago, and now 20 minutes of googling later I still can't find it.
<orospakr> Any leads?
<ActionParsnip> christopher: ubuntu is a distribution of linux
<hiku> Gunni: I so wish that were true
<Gunni> sata disk tbh
<juan__> estoy muy interesado en saber como montar un sistema virtual en linux
<ActionParsnip> christopher: you can use software-centre to install stuff
<_BEAST> juan: que pasa
<Pici> !es | juan__
<juan__> i speakin espanic
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guampa> juan__: pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<skumara> when sudo sensors-detect i get a message no Driver `k8temp' (autoloaded): Chip `AMD K8 thermal sensors' No modules to load, skipping modules configuration. Is there something wrong?
<_BEAST> juan_ : pkill -9
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<juan__> join#ubuntu
<skumara> i want to configure fan speed
<juan__> i spanich
<skumara> ActionParsnip, lm-sensors already installed.
<Gunni> juan__: #ubuntu-es
<Gunni> click it
<_BEAST> juan_ : we got that amigo
<P3nfold> i
<ActionParsnip> skumara: did you follow that guide?
<juan__> i neec ayuda
<Shadow-777> Hi all
<juan__> i am in colombia
<itsux2bu> are ubuntu novice welcome here?
<_BEAST> juan_: AOL chat for tu
<gary_inNYC> is Nautilus unable to open new windows as tabs when unfocused?
<juan__>  ola lorenso
<CuDobh> Please... Firefox (any build) won't start for me in Ubuntu 9.10.. Help!
<Pici> juan__: /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: all are welcome as long as you are wanting Ubuntu support
<_BEAST> Shadow-777 : sup
<Shadow-777> Can you help me with recover Win xp on Ubuntu?
<medfly> CuDobh, same issue here
<ActionParsnip> CuDobh: rename ~/.mozilla   is it ok then?
<juan__> necesito saber que programa ontar
<Gunni> recover what shad0wgen
<Gunni> Shadow-777
<Gunni> stupid tab completion
<jkiv> hehe
<_BEAST> Shadow-777 : More info
<skumara> ActionParsnip, lm-sensors was already installed in my laptop. i did not installed it.
<CuDobh> ActionParsnip: tried and no go...
<Pici> juan__: escribe /join #ubuntu-es por español
<itsux2bu> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 server in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> CuDobh: tried the mozilla ppa?
<Gunni> itsux2bu and?
<medfly> CuDobh, do you get this error?: /usr/bin/python: relocation error: /usr/bin/python: symbol __realpath_chk, version GLIBC_2.4 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<_BEAST> Shadow-777 : No need to recover xp just get what you need an install ubuntu
<CuDobh> Ahh.. thanx ActionParsnip.. that the only thing I have not done yet..
<medfly> what is the mozilla ppa?
<ActionParsnip> skumara: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/127/how-to-control-fan-speed-lm-sensors-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> CuDobh: worth a shot
<medfly> ActionParsnip, what is the moziilla ppa?
<itsux2bu> i saw a message when ubuntu loaded about updates.. what do i do to update my ubuntu/linux programs?
<ActionParsnip> medfly: its a later build ofthe same browser
<medfly> ActionParsnip, how do I get it?
<medfly> ActionParsnip, I have an issue with firefox too :-/
<ActionParsnip> medfly: CuDobh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<CuDobh> medfly: No.. it just says that it is already running though it is not really
<ActionParsnip> firefox sucks imho, but I know the PPA
<medfly> oh, okay. thanks
<Rummage> Okay, so I have a problem which takes a lot of explanation. I have a post about it on the forums that has gone unanswered (Wireless issue):  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9729067
<goodnight> NATTY NARWHAL is coming
<CuDobh> Thanx ActionParsnip.. copy-paste-save on that .. T
<ActionParsnip> CuDobh: copy it and paste it to a terminal
<philsf> My sound applet does not appear in my netbook panel anymore. How can I re-enable it?
<minimec> medfly: the ppa some kind of messed up my installation, as ist fu.. up some xulrunner stuff...
<skumara> ActionParsnip, u see action, this is my problem . when i run sudo pwnconfig , i get /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed. but i am using awn applet to monitor my temp.
<CuDobh> ActionParsnip.: know will do it when I get to my own computer...
<ActionParsnip> skumara: thats all I know dude
<minimec> medfly: I don't use it anymore!
<medfly> it seems to be fetching a lot of stuff
<medfly> this could go horribly wrong :P
<skumara> ActionParsnip, how to reinstall lm-sensors?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: press ALT+F2 paste or type: gnome-volume-control-applet    press enter
<ActionParsnip> skumara: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lm-sensors
<xangua> philsf: add the indicator applet to the pabel
<philsf> ActionParsnip, thanks, the gnome one appeared, but this is not the one that used to appear
<philsf> xangua, how do I do this?
<ShapeShifter499> what gdm does ubuntu use?
<ShapeShifter499> not gdm3 right?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: it uses gdm
<vershan> oh guys and girls serious  help required i cant seem to get ubuntu 10.0.4 live cd to boot up - ubuntu server 10.0.4 boots up fine - i downloaded the iso image from two different locations Please help me
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, I know but not gdm3
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, right?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: then you need to find what volume applet you use, that program is the default applet for gnome
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: no, i guess thats the one for gnome3
<philsf> ActionParsnip, I meant the indicator applet
<ActionParsnip> philsf: then right click the panel -> add item    then add the applet
<condon> running ubuntu 10.04 and recently ran an update (reccomended by ubuntu) and my audio control is now missing from the panel and I have now sound (from speaker... may just be muted)
<condon> how do I get my audio control back...
<ActionParsnip> vershan: did you MD5 test the ISO? Did you burn the CD as slowly as you could? Did you check the CD for defects?
<condon> tried KMix but that doesn't seem to have any effect.
<agruman> my soundcard is detected with two different devices, and ac3 playback does not work on the default, aplay sound.ac3 opens, but does not play, aplay -D hw:0,0 sound.ac3 works (though device 2 is named iec958). How do i set hw:0,0 for ac3 as well?
<tantiv> For some reason my ethernet card got "eth1" instead of "eth0"... is there a way to manually fix this?
<Gunni> md5 is outdated, unsecure and should never be used
<Bombo> hi
<ActionParsnip> condon: are you using kde?
<thune3> Gunni: it's fine as a digest
<Gunni> meh
<ActionParsnip> Gunni: its better than no check at all, its sufficient
<condon> ActionParsnip: no, in Gnome... have issues with KDE
<Gunni> i use sha1 for digesting ;D
<ActionParsnip> condon: then press ALT+F2 and run: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Bombo> i installed ffmpeg on ubuntu but it cant find the x264 preset files, where can i find them?
<krab> скажите почему хубунту не видит флэшку как исправить
<agruman> Gunni, sha1 is compromised as well
<ActionParsnip> Gunni: md5 is fine
<Pici> !ru | krab
<ubottu> krab: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gunni> well what's not agruman
<vershan> Actionparsnip - i have checked the disks - i copied 10 disc thus far i even burned dvd at 3x
<root___> test
<agruman> Gunni, :D
<prizm> What package is the Look and Feel component of KDE4's control panel in?
<root___> guys, i'm getting weird messages from the usb device
<prizm> I don't want to bring the whole KDE 4 in.
<agruman> no alsa guru around ? :(
<vershan> Action is it possible to run the cd from ubuntu its self I have ubuntu 10.10
<Shadow-777> On windows I have problems With Viruses , and I have to Boot in safe mode , and use Kaspersky Remooval Tool , then I reboot my Netbook , And I can't Boot Windows XP , in all mods , I can boot only Linux . I haven't Disk With Win XP , and I have a netbook , what can i do in Linux for Save Windows?
<root___> hub2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<ActionParsnip> vershan: do they check when you use the "Check CD for defects"? or are you useing human eyes to test?
<root___> at boot my mouse stopped working out of the blue
<ActionParsnip> vershan: you may be able to, if some files have bit errors, it will cause issues
<Th3raid0r> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having trouble getting my Belkin F7D1101 running with my WEP (secured) network... I am using these instructions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731333
<Rummage> Okay, I guess I can simplify this. . . I have a basically clean 10.04 install which works natively with my wireless card: How do I get captive portal systems to work?
<Skaja> How Do I mount my mp3 player in ubuntu?
<vershan> action let me take that chance please
<ePirat> i need a litle help, i use the newest ubuntu and i want to autostart an command on startup, now i found the gnome startup manager, but how can i run more then one command ?
<thune3> Skaja: what kind of mp3 player?
<vershan> Action how do I do that
<Skaja> eclipse 180
<agruman> ePirat, sh -c 'cmds as a coomand; next command ....; last cmd'
<agruman> ePirat, or do a script
<ePirat> o.o
<ePirat> agruman: i used the gui program... anyway i will try your method
<minimec> thune3: http://live.gnome.org/Rhythmbox/FAQ
<Th3raid0r> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having trouble getting my Belkin F7D1101 running with my WEP (secured) network... I am using these instructions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731333
<agruman> ePirat, yeah, that is meant for gui prog
<ePirat> but why sh -c ?
<agruman> ePirat, you add sh -c '' as the command to start
<ePirat> ok
<agruman> ePirat, then you have a shell, and with that a lot more power
<ePirat> ok
<jimbo> Any way to determine the install date for the OS?
<agruman> ePirat, you can do whatever, use ; instead of endline
<minimec> thune3: sorry... The story is about a .is_sudio_player file youhave to put in the '/' folder. google for it's content. You can define a /music folder and so on. I use that with my normal USB sticks too...
<medfly> :(
<medfly> ActionParsnip, it didn't work. getting the mozilla ppa. the problem is more than just firefox, too.
<vershan> ActionParsnip any other way to have this cd booted and installed
<condon> ActionParsnip: Sorry, alt-f2 doesn't seem to be working for some reason and accidentilly hit cntrl+alt-f2... any idea how to get back from that without rebooting in the future?
<ejcweb> I've got a bunch of JPGs which are named like this: xxxx_xxxx_xxxx_12305_xxxx_x.jpg. I want to rename them so that I can just order them by the 4th number in the filename (the x's refer to other variable length numbers). Can this be done on the terminal?
<ejcweb> With a regex or something?
<jimbo> probably, but easier with a short script if you know any languages
<jk_> condon: ctrl-alt-f7 and if that doesn't work try ctrl-alt-f8...
<Pici> ejcweb: You want to remove everything but the fourth number?
<Th3raid0r> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having trouble getting my Belkin F7D1101 running with my WEP (secured) network... I am using these instructions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731333
<ejcweb> Pici: Yes.
<condon> jk_: thanks man.
<condon> jk_: you any good with sound in ubuntu?  Trying to get the little speaker back on my task bar up top to get sound back
<thune3> minimec: i was just asking clarifying question to Skaja, please direct advice to Skaja.
<condon> jk_: ran some ubuntu updates and it's disappeared and I have no sound.
<vershan> is there anyway to check why an ubuntu live cd is not bootable
<gary_inNYC> can anyone set nautilus to open new windows as tabs when unfocused?
<jk_> condon: unfortunately no; mine is flaky too!
<xangua> condon: add the indicator applet to the panel
<jimbo> ejcweb: ls | sed -e "s/^.*_([^_]+)/\1.jpg/g;"   Try that.
<vershan> ubuntu 10.0.4 to be precice
<minimec> thune3: ;) Skaja http://www.floccinaucinihilipilification.net/wiki/index.php/.is_audio_player_file_format
<condon> xangua: how do I do that?
<jimbo> ejcweb: if the output looks good, we can finish it off.
<minimec> Skaja: sorry... The story is about a .is_sudio_player file youhave to put in the '/' folder. google for it's content. You can define a /music folder and so on. I use that with my normal USB sticks too...
<thune3> Skaja: i'm having trouble determining if it is mtp or msc device. rhythmbox is supposed to work with it out-of-the-box. Have you plugged it in?
<xangua> condon: right clic in the panel> add> indicator
<Pici> jimbo: you could use the -nv switch for rename so it just simulates the action and doesn't actually do it.
<Skaja> Yeah its pluged in.
<Rummage> So. . . no ideas on the captive portal thing?
<jimbo> Pici: cool, ty
<xangua> !panels | condon
<xangua> or just restore default panel setting
<ubottu> condon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<condon> xangua: thank you
<Th3raid0r> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having trouble getting my Belkin F7D1101 running with my WEP (secured) network... I am using these instructions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731333
<agruman> does pulseaudio respect asound.conf when confed with hal or udev?
<jimbo> Pici: -nv doesn't appear to mean "dry run" in my man page.
<Gnea> Th3raid0r: first problem: WEP is not secure.
<ejcweb> jimbo: That results in nothing being printed to the terminal.
<ivers> neither is the other types of encryption Gnea
<Pici> jimbo: -n seems to suggest 'no-act', that sounds like a dry run to me.
<Th3raid0r> Gnea: it may not be, but it isn't really mine, so i can't change it
<Pici> Oh, I suppose -v is moot there then.
<Skaja> ubuntu sees the drive but wont mount it
<vershan> ubottu is there any way to check why an ubuntu live cd is not booting 10.0.4 - server boots up fine
<agruman> ivers, they are better
<ejcweb> jimbo: If it helps, here is an example filename - 45904_462108091531_512571531_6406750_3474961_n.jpg
<luist> hey... when im using LiveCD, how can i find out whats the /dev/XXX that has the real hd of my virtual machine?
<Th3raid0r> Gnea: I must work with what I have got, any Ideas?
<Pici> vershan: ubottu is a bot.
<jimbo> Pici: may page says it means "no clobber" (don't overwrite existing)
<Pici> jimbo: odd.
<jimbo> Pici: indeed.  10.04 stock
<jimbo> ejcweb: okay, just a sec.
<Gnea> Th3raid0r: the first order of business is to set it to open mode, with no security, and make sure you can connect to it that way
<agruman> ejcweb, the rename command has regexp support
<minimec> Skaja: You mean... you stick the player to your computer, the filemanager sees it as device, but the rhythmbox or banshee player will not see it?
<jimbo> Pici: oh, I was looking at the mv manpage.  I did not realize rename was anything more than an alias.  TIL.
<Th3raid0r> Gnea: My landlord won't like it, but I am doing that now
<Skaja> Linux shows the drive but won't mount it
<xerox1> i am using kile to write latex documents; now i would like to do a spell check; problem: the check does not know the latex-words like "begin"; is there a way to add all these words at once to the checker?
<Gnea> Th3raid0r: once you know that you've solved any issues with your wlan0, then switch it to WEP
<Gnea> Th3raid0r: just disconnect it from the internet until you have WEP working
<minimec> Skaja: that is not a clear answer for me...
<Skaja> I can't get linux to mount the mp3 player
<Gnea> Skaja: what mp3 player?
<minimec> Skaja: We are not talking about 'Linux'. We are talking about a mp3 player and some oftware. What software sees the device?
<Skaja> None of the software sees it
<minimec> Skaja: So how can you say, 'Linux' sees it? Did you check dmesg?
<jimbo> ejcweb: using rename would be the superior solution but as I already wrote it, I will give you this.  ls | sed -e "s/^.*_\([^_]\+\)_.\+_.\+\.jpg/\1.jpg/g;"
<Skaja> Linux see a 8.2GB drive but wont mount it
<jimbo> what does `sudo fdisk -l` say
<minimec> Skaja: OK. I have to guess, that you mean 'Linux'='Filemanager'. IS there an icon? Double click it?
<medfly> maybe you need to, like, tell it to mount things?
<harovali1> hi , I noted that resolv.con is now a directory. Where is correct to put an old-style resolv.conf file, and with which name ?
<minimec> Skaja: You may have to put your password...
<opij> could anyone tell me how to install ubuntu using an old /home ?
<minimec> Skaja: No. forget that last line ;)
<Skaja> fdisk dont display the mp3 player
<ejcweb> jimbo: Great, thanks! That gives a list of all the files - so how would I actually make them adopt these new names?
<webczat> Hey.
<Felicity> I want to make all the text including man pages green on my terminal. Which file do i have to edit?
<webczat> If i don't have ubuntu but i have linux, then how to put iso on the pendrive? i mean a full installer
<Some_Person> I have a working ubuntu system and would like to install ubuntu onto a different media. I do not have a CD handy to burn the ISO to, so is there any way I can install using my existing ubuntu installation?
<guampa> Felicity: in the terminal options theres a green scheme
<opij> webczat, try #linux
<panfist> i have an nfs share mounted that's owned by a user that's present on both the client and the server. i was wondering how did the system decide to pick this user as the owner and how come when i try to chown it, the chown command executes, but nothing happens, no warnings or errors either
<Felicity> guampa, am using urxvt
<Gunni> how can i see CURRENT cpu speed?
<yashi-> Some_Person: you can install ubuntu from a usb stick.. would that solve your problem?
<Some_Person> yashi-: It would if I had one
<guampa> ups, then i dunno
<Some_Person> yashi-: What I want to do is install maverick onto an SD card, but I have nothing handy to burn the ISO to
<luist> hey... when im using LiveCD, how can i find out whats the /dev/XXX that has the real hd of my virtual machine?
<Pici> opij: If you select manual partitioning during your install, then you should be able to choose your home partition for /home to be mounted at.  Make sure that you specify another partition for /  and that you don't format your /home.
<minimec> Some_Person: No. You will have to download an iso file and put it on a USB stick You can create a boot Image on your stick
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Yes, you can setup grub2 to boot the Ubuntu iso from your existing Ubuntu partition.
<thune3> Skaja: it's really hard to tell what is happening. You should be able to start rhythmbox and plug it in, and then see it in rhythmbox. It would help to see "dmesg | tail -n 50" *after* you plug it in. Could you pastebin this output?
<panfist> Jordan_U wow since when is this possible??
<yashi-> Some_Person: is it wise to install a distribution on a flashcard? they have limited writecycles :/
<Jordan_U> panfist: A few years IIRC
<guest__> since grub2
<Some_Person> yashi-: I tested lucid in the same way
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I use grub1
<skumara> how to find out my kernal version?
<medfly> uname -a ?
<medfly> with uname, anyway
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Any reason you haven't upgraded?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I find it easier to configure
<guest__> Some_Person grub version 1.XX == grub2    grub1 == grub version 0.99
<sam_mule> made app link for irssi on taskbar, but dosn't work.  Whats the command line string for such function.
<Some_Person> guest__: I know
<Skaja> I just downloaded unetbootin.. that app see's my mp3 player
<minimec> sam_mule: gnome-terminal -e irssi I guess
<guest__> Some_Person grub1 == yucky     grub2 == yummy
<guest__> :)
<Some_Person> guest__: What's so great about grub2?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: It lets you boot from iso files for one :)
<lov255> where do I find Removable Drives and Media Preferences?
<sam_mule> minimec: Thanks mate. EASY !!
<corpsegrindr> Hi I am having some major problems with my wifi card. Its a Cisco AE1000. I can get it to connect here and there, but after awile it will disconnect and then I get "Bad Password" when I try to reconnect. The only thing i can do is reboot until it works again.
<guest__> Some_Person for one thing it doesn't depend on a partition table or partition...   grub1 did.   it's more powerful.  more flexable too.
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Also grub legacy hasn't had an upstream for over 4 years now.
<opij> Pici, do you have a guide i could look at?
<minimec> sam_mule: I use the xfce4-terminal for my irssi. Like that I can configure special mouse gestures for irssi (xfce4-terminal) That is cool ;)
<lov255> corpsegrindr I was having problems with the Cisco cards, I gave up and bought this Belkin USB Wireless and plugged it in and it worked right away
<guest__> grub2 => lilo => grub1    imo
<Gunni> how can i see CURRENT cpu speed?
<lov255> Can anyone tell me how to get Removable Drives and Media Preferences?
<minimec> sam_mule: I use easystroke and configure special gestures for the terminal...
<Pici> opij: Let me grab one.
<opij> Gunni, system monitor
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Was there a particular problem you had trying to configure grub2?
<Gunni> opij in ubuntu server, cli only
<itsux2bu> how do i edit  ~/.xinitrc ?  i assume its a text file.
<panfist> i have an nfs share mounted that's owned by a user that's present on both the client and the server. i was wondering how did the system decide to pick this user as the owner and how come when i try to chown it, the chown command executes, but nothing happens, no warnings or errors either
<lov255> !gnome-volume-properties
<opij> wake up ubottu
<ZykoticK9> lov255, open nautilus - then Edit / Preferences - Media tab
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: You can't make a file you can feed to the Windows loader to load ubuntu
<luist> hey.. i have a ubuntu liveCD in a virtual machine... how can i access the real HD of the machine? something like /dev/XXX
<brontoeee> how do i figure out what is taking port 80?
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone !
<Gunni> luist, check /media
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: It's not easy, and that file would need to contain grub2.
<lov255> Thanks Zykotick9
<Gunni> or /mount
<Gunni> or /mnt
<LunaVorax> I'm looking for a software other than Cheese to record video with my webcam and then edit it with a software like OpenShot or such
<minimec> brontoeee: your http connection is useing port 80 like firefox ;)
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: With grub1 you just dd the partition's bootloader, doesn't work for grub2
<ZykoticK9> luist, i doubt your VM will be seeing your actual HD (i could be wrong), good luck
<Pici> opij: This is what you essentially want, except don't create a new parition for /home, use one you already have: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/createseparatehome07.png is how you'll want it to look in the end.
<Gunni> how can i see CURRENT cpu speed? (ubuntu server, cli)
<brontoeee> minimec, yeah, i mean web server is complaining that it cant listen on port 80
<remote> LunaVorax, what's wrong with Cheese?
<ZykoticK9> Gunni, does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" help?
<unbkbl> "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: That doesn't work for liveCDs, never has.
<Gunni> no that shows actual speed
<Gunni> i need CURRENT
<Gunni> os can control speed
<minimec> brontoeee: That could mean, that a firewall blocks the connection. That could be on your computer, or even on your router, if there is one...
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: yes, use what editor you like
<luist> ZykoticK9: why wouldnt it?
<LorgonJortle> Is there a way to turn off compiz fusion when I don't want it, and then turn it back on and have all of the same things enabled? If I go under Preferences->Appearance and turn off effects, when I reenable them I need to reenable everything in the compiz manager, too.
<ZykoticK9> luist, VM's don't typically see physical hardware
<Pici> LorgonJortle: Install fusion-icon and run it, it puts a little icon in your notification area that you can use to toggle compiz.
<LunaVorax> remote, it records video in ogv(theora+vorbis) and apparently OpenShot dosen't want to handle such a format/codec right now (?!) ; But also I would like to be able to tweak the quality of the recording as the video are intended to be edited which mean recompressed.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: ???
<xangua> LorgonJortle: metacity --replace >for disabe it; compiz --replace >to enable it
<luist> ZykoticK9: not the physical hardware... the HD i set to the VM... it has a base HD and a cd driver... and im using the livecd image
<LorgonJortle> Pici: Alright, I think Cairo Dock has one. Thanks also, xangua. If the icon doesn't work, I'll do that.
<remote> LunaVorax, you can control the quality of the recorded video with Cheese
<unbkbl> Gunni, http://www.waltercedric.com/component/content/article/193-technical/1481-setting-the-cpu-speed-of-your-linux-server.html
<Gunni> can i use that to SEE the speed?
<unbkbl> to see and to set
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: if you press ALT+F@ and run: metacity --replace     you can switch effects off
<Gunni> nie
<Gunni> nice ty
<LunaVorax> remote, I can tweak the siez of the image, not the compression of the codec afaik
<remote> LunaVorax, ok use mencoder then
<opij> thanks pi
<opij> thanks Pici
<LunaVorax> remote, is it a webcam software ?
<Hzk> what's up with the server 0.o
<Eqlzer> anyone know the best twitter client for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: If there is something you don't understand please ask a question, "???" means nothing to me.
<remote> LunaVorax, not specifically but it can record from a webcam to a file
<ActionParsnip> Eqlzer: there isnt a best anything in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Eqlzer: or for that matter, in life
<Jordan_U> !best | Eqlzer
<remote> LunaVorax, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ubottu> Eqlzer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<itsux2bu> what is ~/   in   ~/.xinitrc ?
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, ~ is shortcut to homedirectory
<Jordan_U> itsux2bu: /home/you/
<ActionParsnip> Eqlzer: there are numerous twitter apps, none are best. Just like there is no best web browser
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: lol, but anyway, I'm just saying that with grub1, you can dd the partition's bootloader and feed that file to the windows bootloader to load grub. It doesn't work with grub2. And I didn't mention live CDs at all
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, try "cd ~" (but "cd" by itself is faster in that particular case)
<itsux2bu> when i did   nano ~/.xinitrc   it said new file
<dk> newbie to ubuntu
<dk> need help on getting around with the basic commands
<specialbats> Is there an open-source equivalent of Photoshop?
<ActionParsnip> specialbats: gimp
<m1ck3y> specialbats: gimpshop
<specialbats> Is it free of charge?
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, .xinitrc isn't there by default - and won't be used by GDM btw, you'd need to use startx for that file to work i believe (i could be wrong)
<m1ck3y> specialbats: yes
<specialbats> And is there a version of it compatible with a Macintosh OS?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: You can do that with grub2 also, I never said otherwise (though there is a more reliable way to do it, which wubi uses).
<specialbats> (this is for my mother who is trying to avoid buying Adobe Photoshop for her Mac.)
<jimbo> On a fresh ubuntu install a lot of standard sysadmin tools are missing.  Please help me with suggestions: nmap htop traceroute whois build-essentials sysstat vim-nox
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: How do you do it with GRUB 2? My attempts have failed every time
<specialbats> answered my own question. :3
<m1ck3y> specialbats: I think it is possible, but i'm not sure how. You should check out their website http://www.gimp.org
<dk> well have u attempted using wine
<ActionParsnip> jimbo: just install them from the repos
<dk> very good application sure for photoshop i guess
<sam_mule> in irssi, when i uit and open again I have to change my nickname because someone else has the name.  Can i save this change.
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: of course.  I am just trying to compile a list.  I'm making metapackages for all the machines I have to admin.
<aeon-ltd> specialbats: if your cpu isn't great your gonna have to settle for gimp, or dual boot
<abood> hi - i cont setup my hotmail email on evolution
<specialbats> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17629/gimpshop If anyone asks you again, here's a link to the download. :>
<ActionParsnip> specialbats: its a very very good alternative, people whos use is terribly ingrained with adobe tools wil say it sucks, when its actually vey able
<m1ck3y> For whatever reason, I cannot get through a full ubuntu 10.4 install without it crashing at the end. And then ubuntu works but crashes periodically. Has anyone else had / heard of this problem?
<minimec> sam_mule: try /save
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: so I have server-base, workstation-base, laptop-base, etc metapackages for each deployment.  It's annoying everytime I hop on a machine I need to support and there's no traceroute or whatever.  Trying to standardize that.
<ActionParsnip> jimbo: cool, i'd throw in ssh too
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: I don't know the details but you can look into how wubi does it. grub2 contains code specifically to allow it to reliably be loaded from ntldr. The other option, installing grub to a partition is generally not recommended as it requires blocklists which are unreliable (but that shouldn't be a problem for a one time solution).
<abood> hi - i cont setup my hotmail email on evolution any help
<LunaVorax> ok thanks remote
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I'm using winload (Vista/7 loader), not ntldr
<ActionParsnip> jimbo: I have a setup script which guts the OS then installs a lot of stuff I need
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: mind sharing?
<specialbats> Okay. I'm sure there's a tutorial and other references my mother can use, yes?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: It's the same protocall.
<brontoeee> according to 'abyss web server' docs, one has to be sudo to open port 80, how does apache, lighttpd and others handle that? seems weird to run web server as root...
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: I'm looking to do some gutting myself.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Ok, I'll look into it then
<jimbo> brontoeee: they bind to 80 and then drop to a non-root uid
<sam_mule> . /save -- nope
<itsux2bu> add following two commands to your ~/.xinitrc file:  setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0   xset s off  ..   i tried using  nano ~/.xinitrc   but said  new file.  instructions say add.. so shouldn't it already exist?  is there a linux equiv of autoexec.bat?
<sinequanon> no si y me sale wl
<ActionParsnip> jimbo: you could start with the minimal and build up. You can then use partimage to transfer the stock image to multiple PCs
<sinequanon> hasta ahi no hay problema
<sam_mule> do i need to load that file at startup of irssi
<abood> how to setup my hotmail email on evolution any help
<brontoeee> jimbo, ok, how to solve that with abyss?
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: they're all different hardware/arch
<millertimek1a2m3> hey I need some help with flash on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<millertimek1a2m3> it doesn't play right
<jimbo> brontoeee: solve what?
<brontoeee> jimbo, i just need a simple development server on this machine
<jimbo> brontoeee: I'd just run on a higher port then.  ANything >1024 doesn't require root to bind
<brontoeee> jimbo, solve 'not running web server' as root
<ActionParsnip> jimbo: hmm, not so easy then, similar hardware purchasing makes support much easier
<ZykoticK9> millertimek1a2m3, clicking not working?
<brontoeee> jimbo, ok
<millertimek1a2m3> ZykoticK9, no, that's not it
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: you can create the file and put those lines in; it will be run on each login; no autoexec.bat in linux
<jimbo> brontoeee: the abyss webserver should know to drop root, even though you start it with root.  So it's not really "running as root" (assuming this about abyss.)
<jimbo> ActionParsnip: yes indeed.
<millertimek1a2m3> I have some problems with flash between how ubuntu handles what plays swf files and how the Ubuntu software center registers installed packages
<itsux2bu> no  1 file that i can put all my startup commands in?
<brontoeee> jimbo, ic, let me try...
<pietro10> I wonder
<pietro10> !accessibility
<kingropen_> how i setup my hotmail on evolution
<pietro10> [4:01pm] ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility
<pietro10> >_>
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: yes, .xinitrc for example; or one script-like file that you put in startup apps
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: you can put them in /etc/rc.local if the command needs running as root
<xangua> kingropen_: http://lifehacker.com/5169684/hotmail-finally-enables-pop3-worldwide
<kingropen_> في حد عربي هون
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: you can put the command in your startup items if you use a desktop system
<pietro10> What's the best way to get magnification without screen reading on Ubuntu 10.04? Google is only giving me old stuff (2007 or so)
<maco> !sa | kingropen_
<ubottu> kingropen_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<millertimek1a2m3> ahah! found the problem
<minimec> itsux2bu: that depends on the desktop-manager you use. In gnome there is a GUI tool 'startup applications'
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: compiz has a zoom feature
<itsux2bu> using ubuntu server.. no gui
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: but compiz decreases the size of the mouse cursor, which cancels whatever benefit i did have
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: you can put scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart   if you use kde
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: set a larger mouse cursor then
<pietro10> ok then...
<figure002> hello. i'm having trouble getting my gpg key properly set up on my ubuntu desktop. in the past, i've successfully created and used this gpg key. i'm using thunderbird to save an encrypted draft message, but it keeps giving me this error: "gpg: [stdin]: sign+encrypt failed: secret key not available". how can i fix this?
<pietro10> how do I get to compositing?>
<nubbe> when runnung K3b, I have gvfs-cdda interfering. it has to be terminated, anyone have any info on this? feels like I have had similar problems over the years on different computers
<guampa> i have an issue with compiz, it don't recognize the mouse cursors from gnome
<stealfalcon> hi
<stealfalcon> i need help
<pietro10> with what
<pietro10> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hJc> No
<hJc> I need help
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: you need to get 3D accelleration enabled, once that gets going it will be enabled bt default
<figure002> !ask | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: yeah I installed my nVidia drivers
<pietro10> I just need to know how to get in it =P
<minimec> itsux2bu: Could that be a solution?
<minimec> itsux2bu: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/65946-launch-program-startup-how.html
<minimec> itsux2bu: "start up scripts can be placed in /etc/rc.local (or maybe ) /etc/init.d/rc.local file ..."
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: if you run:  compiz --replace    it should enable, you can then run ccsm and configure stuff
<brontoeee> jimbo, yeah, seems to be running under my user now
<hJc> Recovering Ubuntu after Windows 7 install  - Need some guidance. Noob here. PM PLEASE
<pietro10> ok
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | hjc
<ubottu> hjc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<itsux2bu> thx..  i'll go read
<hJc> Recovering Ubuntu after Windows 7 install  - Need some guidance. Noob here. PM PLEASE
<stealfalcon> some 1 help1!!!!!|
<hJc> I know
<ActionParsnip> hJc: the uide will show how to reinstall grub2
<pietro10> stealfalcon: you're not asking.
<figure002> !ask | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stealfalcon> ok i shut down my pc and i can start it i had to use a live cd
<ActionParsnip> hJc: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7   also that
<stealfalcon> i cant mount it
<cheip> good evening, someone knows package "flashplugin-nonfree" doesen't works after last upgrade?
<hJc> The uide ill show me ? What is the uide?
<hJc> will*
<pietro10> stealfalcon: so let me get this straight
<minimec> itsux2bu: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ remember to verify... These are rather old blog posts ...
<ActionParsnip> hJc: found that in 30 seconds, literally
<pietro10> you can't boot your computer up?
<xangua> hJc: there is also supergrubdisk2 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<stealfalcon> my main hdd
<ActionParsnip> hJc: uide == guide
<hJc> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731466#post9731466
<hJc> ah
<riis> how would you reccomend I disable bluetooth entirely in Ubuntu?
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: well it doesn't look like ccsm is installed
<pietro10> hm
<FremenBlue> goto startup programs
<hJc> action
<hJc> :-D
<hJc> check out my thread
<ActionParsnip> hJc: the guide I gave, use method 2
<FremenBlue> and disable it riis
<pietro10> or is that a differnet command?
<FremenBlue> riis: goto system, preferences, start up programs, uncheck bluetooth
<hJc> Thanks
<riis> FremenBlue: you mean "start-up applications"?
<FremenBlue> riis: ya
<millertimek1a2m3> I'm having trouble with the adobe flash plugin installer for ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> hJc: if windows has killed grub, it needs reinstating using livecd
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> found it
<millertimek1a2m3> pause and play doesn't work at youtube.com
<riis> FremenBlue: that is just the applet for managing bluetooth, not bluetooth it self
<milko> hi!
<hJc> I'm following the UIDE you gave me
<FremenBlue> riis: have u tried disabling it in BIOS?
<stealfalcon> god damn it help me
<stealfalcon> !!!
<hJc> Lets hope i dont mess up windows
<pietro10> stealfalcon: I asked you a question
<pietro10> what is your problem? your statement was too vague
<millertimek1a2m3> neither does the volume
<pietro10> are you unable to boot up?
<milko> how can I modify the grub with ubuntu 10.4? I have installed windows xp after install ubuntu, but the classical menu.list is not more the way!
<stealfalcon> no i cant
<duffydack> millertimek1a2m3, what arch is your ubuntu and what version is your adobe flash
<pietro10> ok
<riis> FremenBlue: cant, it's just hooked up to USB internally in  my laptop. But yes, I have tried
<stealfalcon> i have to use a live cd
<pietro10> stealfalcon: what happened when you tried to boot up?
<ActionParsnip> stealfalcon: if you are booting to the livecd you don't mount it. You reboot the system and boot to that instead of the internal drive
<stealfalcon> um i got to the shell
<pietro10> stealfalcon: ok let's try again
<pietro10> without the livecd in the drive
<pietro10> boot up
<stealfalcon> and i could only run cmds
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack: idk my version of adobe
<VCoolio> riis: use bum to disable the automatic loading on boot, or the update-rc.d command or something like that
<pietro10> what happens?
<FremenBlue> riis: idk then, i would think maybe find the module that loads the bluetooth and then blacklist it is your next logical step
<ActionParsnip> stealfalcon: did you md5 test the iso you burned? did you check the cd for defects? did you burn the cd slowly
<hJc> milko: grub2 uses another file then menu.list
<hJc> than*
<stealfalcon> i get some cmd thing
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, I think my arch is amd64
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, because I'm on an intel i5
<stealfalcon> i allready had it on
<nimbiotics> Guys, this is my 3rd day trying to share some devices using samba in ubuntu 10.04. On the ubuntu PC, I cannot see myself when I go to Places->Network and if I click on Windows Network I get an error message. On the windows PC, I can see the ubuntu PC, but when I click on it I get another error message stating that windows cannot find the computer. Please, please help me. TIA!
<Fujoor> hey, anybody who knows how to autostart programs in lxde?
<stealfalcon> for 2 months
<minimec> milko: Fist I would start ubuntu and do 'sudo update grub', then reboot. see what happens...
<duffydack> millertimek1a2m3, try this if you are 64bit using 32bit flash.  http://www.ubuntumini.com/
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, is there any command to find out my arch?
<riis> VCoolio: I installd bum and it had almost zero relavant services listed in it....maybe I used it wrong
<minimec> milko: ... in a console ;)
<aeon-ltd> millertimek1a2m3: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> hJc: milko: it uses rub.cfg which is generated, so don't bother editting it, it's even chmodded so its not edittable
<FremenBlue> riis: did you try blacklisting any bluetooth modules that ubuntu loads? if ubuntu can't load the driver then for all intents and purposes bluetooth is disabled
<dewman> does anyone know anything about bacula?
<stealfalcon> can anyone help?
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: fff how do I reset Compiz's settings to the defaults?
<milko> ActionParsnip, so, how I can restore the grub?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: try pressing alt+f2   type: smb://servername/sharename   to access the share
<riis> FremenBlue: Yeah I think I need to do that. Where to start?
<FremenBlue> milko: there's a detailed page on ubuntuwiki for restoring all grub versions
<minimec> milko: Sorry I didn't read the question... ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pietro10> stealfalcon: ok "I already had it on for two months" doesn't quite communicate what happens
<ActionParsnip> milko: boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system and run: sudo update-grub
<pietro10> turn the computer off
<FremenBlue> riis: whenever i need to find something like that i use google.com
<milko> thx minimec :)
<pietro10> turn it on and take out the livecd
<pietro10> what happens when it tries to go into the system?
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, x86_64bit
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: you could rename the compiz folders, look in $HOME and $HOME/.config  maybe
<FremenBlue> pietro10: ya, uninstalling and reinstalling won't work because the config files won't change
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: "Failed to mount windows share."
<riis> FremenBlue: sorry :) will google
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: can you ping the server name?
<figure002> hello. i'm having trouble getting my gpg key properly set up on my ubuntu desktop. in the past, i've successfully created and used this gpg key. i'm using thunderbird to save an encrypted draft message, but it keeps giving me this error: "gpg: [stdin]: sign+encrypt failed: secret key not available". how can i fix this?
<duffydack> millertimek1a2m3, mine is fine, but seems for some people youtube controls dont work... so thats supposed to be a 'fix'
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, thanks!
<hJc> ACtionParsnip: stuck again. The guide says "Here assuming the Ubuntu partition is sda7,and /boot partition is sda6 (if you have a separate /boot partition)." I know what my boot partition is, it is /dev/sdb1/ But what is my /boot partition ?. ActionParsnip, could you take a look at my boot info script here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731466#post9731466 and tell me what to input
<CarlFK1> what is the bash command that given a pathname returns the file name?
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: meh, forget it
<ActionParsnip> hJc: your boot partition is part of your linux partition, some folks like to have a seperate /boot partition but the default install uses one partitoin
<pietro10> it only turned off Negative Image, which I don't need
<pietro10> hm
<FremenBlue> figure002: i had that problem before as well, the cause for me was a firewall blocking certain port traffic
<pietro10> I could scale the mouse cursor up but the original size stays there, which is annoying
<pietro10> >_>
<Tenantry> hi anyone know were I can get and old deb for skype? for hardy 8.04?
<VCoolio> Fujoor: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#Automatically_start_some_applications_on_login
<FremenBlue> figure002: if u are certain ur internet connection is not blocking it, then idk what the problem is
<duffydack> millertimek1a2m3, if all else fails, there is a 64bit flash thats been abandoned while they make a new/better version but its got some security flaw to it..
<hJc> i have no clue what to input now ActionParnsip
<hJc> Have you been able to take a look at my HDD setup
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: theres xzoom too
<ActionParsnip> hJc: yes
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: I specifically want the full-screen zooming, not an overlay though
<hJc> :- D
<hJc> Do i have a boot partition ?
<figure002> FremenBlue: i just disabled my firewall, but still getting that error.. what it IDK?
<bpgoldsb> I'm trying to find out what has an LVM LV open.  It's not mounted.  lsof /dev/mapper/vg0-lv1 shows nothing.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hJc: no, like I said, its part of your linux partition
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, well crap that didn't fix it!
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: oh I see, it's a separate option
<pietro10> thanks though :)
<yogu> hey guys does anyone knows which port does my keyboard uses to send the keystroke to kernel?
<FremenBlue> figure002: sorry idk
<milko> ActionParsnip, sudo update-grub2, right?
<hJc> ah
<figure002> FremenBlue: i meant, what does "idk" mean?
<Tenantry> hi anyone know were I can get and old deb for skype? for hardy 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> milko: sure
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, oh wait... i didn't do it right
<hJc> ActionParsnip: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<millertimek1a2m3> duffydack, ok it worked!
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks a lot!
<cheip> that's a problem with flashplugin-nonfree!!!!
<duffydack> cool
<FremenBlue> figure002: idk means i don't know
<Sovereign> If i install flask from snaptic will it work for all browsers chromium and FF
<cheip> there is any developer here??
<Sovereign> flash
<xangua> flask¿
<duffydack> Sovereign, yes..
<BluesKaj> cheip,use flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> hJc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<duffydack> Sovereign, flashplugin-installer
<Sovereign> duffydack: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sovereign: yes
<krabador> sin.ch
<xangua> you can also install flash from !partner Sovereign BluesKaj
<figure002> FremenBlue: ah ok, thanks anyway
<hJc> CAnt you just tell me what to input
<hJc> since i dont understand ANYTHING of this
<hJc> instead of me risking to mess up something
<cheip> BluesKaj, flashplugin-nonfree isn't a redierect to flashplugin-installer?
<hJc> and i dont want to lose anything
<hJc> you know my setup
<hJc> why not tell me
<ActionParsnip> hJc: all I will be doing is copying and pasting from the page
<Sovereign> xangua: i dont know what that one is
<ActionParsnip> hJc: You should have backups if you dont want to lose anything
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-installer replaces flashplugin-nonfree, cheip
<hJc> I have to a certain extend
<DrPoO> has anybody used unetbootin to create a bootable usb key with another OS distro on it (Lenny)??
<Sovereign> flashplugin installer or the nonfree?
<hJc> guides
<hJc> guide
<hJc> fucking guides
<hJc> s
<hJc> wheres the personal help uh
<FloodBot4> hJc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<millertimek1a2m3> I'm having trouble with staying connected to a WPA network on ubuntu
<millertimek1a2m3> I don't know what the problem is. I'll be streaming video, and it will just disconnect
<millertimek1a2m3> It's getting REALLY old. and I'm being forced to use windows...
<figure002> in thunderbird+engimal extension there's an option to sign my gpg key. should i sign my own key before i can use it so sign/encrypt stuff?
<ActionParsnip> millertimek1a2m3: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    what is output?
<millertimek1a2m3> ok thanks
<cheip> BluesKaj, i already have installed flashplugin-installer, it doesen't works :D
<Tenantry> im in skype hell, can anyone help. its only letting me use beta for mids. need old skype but cant find it anywere :/
<sandking> hey
<avis> hi Flannel
<sandking> is there a way to make Rhythmbox resume playing podcasts from previous place it was plyed?
<BluesKaj> cheip, doesn't work on what ?
<avi_> hey there guys, is there a terminal parameter for "mv" that shows like a progress bar of how far the transfer is in?
<cheip> chromium & firefox
<cheip> with youtube and wordpress
<ActionParsnip> cheip: can you give the output of: lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> cheip: use www.pastie.org   to give the output
<xangua> cheip: did you restart your browsers¿
<VCoolio> avis: http://github.com/yannicklm/pycp
<BluesKaj> cheip, open firefox , in the utl bar type about:plugins , see if you have flashplugin listed there
<VCoolio> avis: sorry, was meant for avi_
<cheip> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/eU4hcdQG
<BluesKaj> err url
<cheip> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/eU4hcdQG
<maco> avis: http://mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=22370
<cheip> xangua, i've also restarted my computer :D
<avi_> VCoolio, I didn't get it, I actually just had to restart my X. Could you please send again?
<VCoolio> avi_: http://github.com/yannicklm/pycp
<Sovereign> cheip: i installed flashplgin installer and it worked for Chromium FF and Opera
<Elnino> help guyz, can't connect nor access any wireless network on my system
<xangua> cheip: did you install other flash plugin like Gnash or Swfdec ¿
<cheip> Sovereign, right now? With the last update?
<avi_> VCoolio, Woah, cool. There's really no parameter to do this with vanilla mv?
<cheip> xangua, no
<ActionParsnip> cheip: try this: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<VCoolio> avi_: no, not that I know of
<avi_> VCoolio, Wow, that stinks. Well I'm adding the ppa for that thing, thanks.
<Sovereign> cheip: it shpould be the latest update i just installed
<Elnino> #
<Sovereign> it even works with youtube
<cheip> ActionParsnip, why i must create a link?
<blackMatrix_NY> hi. Anybody know where tomboy notes or sticky notes store the notes ?
<cheip> if I install from repostory, it MUST work!!
<ActionParsnip> cheip: thats the chromium plugin folder, so you can copy the file there, or a symlink which uses no extra space
<minimec> blackMatrix_NY: try .config/tomboy
<BluesKaj> cheip, do you have the canonical partners and other sources enabled in your package manager ?
<cosoal> ?
<cosoal> help me
<Elnino> help guyz, can't connect nor access any wireless network on my system
<cosoal> ?
<ActionParsnip> cosoal: you havent asked a question, so we cant
<maco> avi_: gentoo's version of coreutils has -g, but not vanilla coreutils
<myndian> I am having an odd problem since I upgraded from karmic to lucid. When using any of the TTY's, the characters "^@" randomly get thrown into what I am typing... I investigated this with showkey-s and got some odd results... pastebin here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ -- The problem does NOT occur under X, only in TTY.. and also, it is not the keyboard, I reinstalled karmic and it works fine... upgraded to lucid again and same pro
<avi_> maco, Ah. Cool. Do you think this would work for mv and cp? http://clpbar.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Elnino: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network    use www.pastie.org to give the output
<myndian> whoops
<cosoal> heop me
<DrPoO> How can I install debian from ubuntu?
<minimec> blackMatrix_NY: Sorry... It's .local/share/tomboy
<cosoal> help me
<llutz> DrPoO: use debootstrap
<ActionParsnip> cosoal: ask a question, or we can't
<nichos> is anyone using an HVR-2250 card? I seem to be losing it every time I reboot
<ActionParsnip> !ask | cosoal
<ubottu> cosoal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cosoal> not ubuntu
<cosoal> me
<myndian> my bad on the pastebin.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/weZiv5yn
<blackMatrix_NY> minimec: why does it have dlls and exe's ? Is there a better sticky notes. trying to stay away from windows related things :-)
<ActionParsnip> cosoal: this is ubuntu only support, all other subjects are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> blackMatrix_NY: are you talking about tomboy¿
<avis> does amazonmp3 work with ubuntu yet ?
<avis> my soul is not at ease unless you make it so
<avis> :)
<blackMatrix_NY> minimec: thanks found it in .local/share/tomboy :-)
<millertimek1a2m3> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/K3mWYfEM
<minimec> blackMatrix_NY: What are you talking about? Where do you see any *.exe file in .config/tomboy or .local/share/tomboy?
<blackMatrix_NY> yes xangua
<minimec> blackMatrix_NY: np ;)
<ActionParsnip> avis: http://blog.binarykatana.com/post/amazon-mp3-downloader-on-lucid/
<millertimek1a2m3> ActionParsnip, you there?
<myndian> Can anyone help with my above question? Or should I submit a bug report?
<blackMatrix_NY> /usr/lib/tomboy/addins
<ActionParsnip> millertimek1a2m3: ok then find out what reason 3 is
<xangua> blackMatrix_NY: well it uses mono, you can try Gnote, it's virual identical but only uses c++; if is not in your repository here it is the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gnote/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Cockroach_> hat can i use to play a live m3u8 stream (designed for iphone)?
<blackMatrix_NY> minimec: i saw them in /usr/lib/tomboy/addins
<Elnino> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/dW3MKZnn
<blackMatrix_NY> thanks xangua: I will take a look at it
<xangua> blackMatrix_NY: https://launchpad.net/~gnote/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> Elnino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Oer> !info m3u8
<ubottu> Package m3u8 does not exist in lucid
<sanguisdex> is there a way to auto download required packages when using "apt-get source -b"
<sanguisdex> ?
<millertimek1a2m3> ActionParsnip, i found a link that says a new kernel will fix the problem
<Oer> Cockroach_, VLC might do m3u8
<minimec> sanguisdex: does apt-get build-dep package-name do the thing?
<Cockroach_> Oer seems to put the first segments in the play list, play those (with rough joins) and then stop, whereas it should continue new segments
<sifter> i am using ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on my asus eee pc 900a, and there are "No network devices available"
<sanguisdex> minimec: it should, I compleltey forgot about that
<Oer> Cockroach, it is not open source i presume
<ristaloff> hi, don't know if this is the place tio ask this, have really little time:  I'm using running ubuntu and yakuake. When I hit "tab" to autocomplete it won't work. It just makes a space... like in notepad. How to fix?
<sifter> the previous netbook version of ubuntu worked with my wireless card flawlessly, but it is not anymore
<sifter> i am using ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on my asus eee pc 900a, and there are "No network devices available"
<sanguisdex> sifter: do you have a usb cdrom drive?
<sifter> i used the usb live option to install
<sanguisdex> sifter: did you use a USB or CD?
<sifter> usb
<sanguisdex> ok
<sanguisdex> try going into software sources
<sanguisdex> and enableing the CD, then update your packages
<sifter> just check the box and click "revert"?
<myndian> Well thanks for all the help, guys :)
<sanguisdex> do click revert
<sanguisdex> just close it
<Cockroach_> oh no, i've forgotten my password. how can i log in?
<sifter> "You need a working internet connection to continue"
<apn> Cockroach, you can gain access to your /etc/passwd file, remove an x from behind the name, log in with no password, and change it.
<sifter> "W: Failed to fetch . . . ."
<apn> Or, if you have the root account set up, just log in to that and change the password from this point
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: boot to root recovery console and run: passwd foo     where foo is your login name
<sanguisdex> sifter then you need to disable any other sources
<ActionParsnip> apn: not necessary to edit files and potentially screw logins
<sanguisdex> other then the CD
<mattish> hello
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: you can then reboot with: shutdown -r now    and log on, with the password you set
<apn> sanguisdex: no cd necessary. single user mode works fine.
<PeskyJ> funny thing - the touchpad on my laptop somehow has managed to disable itself under ubuntu and I can't turn it back on again
<mattish> if im grepping a file for test. why does it show me lines that has test in without the dot ?
<Cockroach_> how do i get into recovery mode
<mattish> as it doesnt match ?
<apn> ActionParsnip: I've never expected Linux to be so touchy. Standard ways are better than unknown scripts / solutions. Obscurity is the key of stability.
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then scroll down with cursor to the root option
<ActionParsnip> apn: if theres a simpler way then use it is all I can say, allowing the system to modify its own files is a safer option for Linux virgins
<Cockroach_> i swear i press esc to get to grub normally (this is a vm)
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: lucid uses grub2 which uses shift
<Cockroach_> you know, just as i did it, i think i remembered my pw, but its too late now
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: if you havent ran the passwd command, you can simply reboot and retry
<Cockroach_> i had, but i've rebooted and the login keyring isn't working with what i thought it was. how do i fix this\?
<ActionParsnip> Cockroach_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<Traedre> Hi
<sanguisdex> apn: but if he can't get his netbook online then he can see if the drivers are on the CD
<Cockroach_> cheers
<AviMarcus> when I open a video in the movie player, it reuses the open movie window without asking me. Is there a way to have it open a new instance?
<lov255> how do I get to the login manager?
<sanguisdex> apn: if they are then he can make a custom PPA line for the USB drive and install from there
<sifter> sanguisdex there are still no network devices available
<thune3> ActionParsnip: i was worried until i read that "reset" means "delete and start over, you loose all keys stored by keyring".
<sanguisdex> sifter: try rebooting
<Oer> lov255 logout
<ActionParsnip> thune3: thats the only way I know too
<sifter> rebooting sanguisdex, you said to "update packages" after doing the stuff in software sources, is there another place i need to go to do that?
<lov255> anyone know how to get to the longin manager?
<ActionParsnip> lov255: can you expand on that please
<thune3> ActionParsnip: it's the way it should be, when I saw your link I was worried that there was some easy way to unlock the keyring.
<sifter> still no network devices available
<sanguisdex> sifter: you were not prompted to relaoed the packages?
<sifter> i was
<sifter> and it loaded 6/6
<sanguisdex> ok
<sanguisdex> and you rebooted?
<sifter> yes
<wedwo> lov255, what do you mean by the loggin manager"
<lov255> I am reading a not so well written book on Ubuntu - it is talking about "login Manager - System Settings" menu
<sanguisdex> sifter: then I am sorry but I cnat help you as the drivers for your NIC are not in the CD
<wrekt> hello. looking for advice on a stable parallel desktop envioronment to run within 10.04 so that I can practice my rosetta stone language sessions. any suggestions on FREE ones?
<wedwo> lov255, it may be talking abt an older version?
<lov255> possibly better known as a Display manager?
<sifter> i will have to manually install the driver?
<lov255> No the book is on 10.04
<husimon> hey does anyone have experience with using libvirt and kvm in ubuntu?  I'm trying to load up an existing qcow image and use bridged networking
<Oer> lov255,  gnome-session-save --logout
<lov255> it is poorly written - dose not tell you where to go or commands to use to get to where it is talking about - it says that this is found when you type in gdmsetup
<sanguisdex> sifter: I would guess that you should do a search for 'ubuntu 10.04 NETBOOK MODLE "ERROR TEXT"'
<wedwo> lov255, display manager? absolutely no idea. maybe window manager?
<lov255> Says that you should be able to change thge Aperance, font, background, shutdown, uders and convnience
<sanguisdex> I am sure you are no the first to encounter that error
<aafuentes> http://pastebin.com/4k5nvtUR <-- anybody can help me with this? (package system broken)
<wedwo> lov255 gdm = gnome desktop manager
<lov255> awww how do I get to gdm?
<edbian> aafuentes, Just off the top of my head.  sudo aptitude install -f
<thune3> lov255: it would probably be easier if you explained what you are trying to accomplish, and then someone may be able to help with that. System->Administartion->Login Screen launches gdmsetup, but it doesn't do much.
<sifter> thanks, sanguisdex
<wedwo> lov255 , it's called Preferences
<duffydack> display manager
<ZykoticK9> lov255, gdmsetup has features gutted on new GDM
<carlos_> hi
<edbian> aafuentes, That command attempts to fix all broken packages.  Be sure to read what it wants to do and think about it before hitting yes blindly! :)
<dewman> any bacula users in here?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ZykoticK9> edbian, sorry ;)
<edbian> ZykoticK9, Why not aptitude ??
<ZykoticK9> edbian, same difference
<edbian> aafuentes, sudo aptitude -f install
<edbian> ZykoticK9, Thanks
<magicianlord> when installing the base system, i need to configure dual display resolutions using a GUI app. what ist he proper app to install to manage intel multi-monitor settings
<jacob_> i have an external hard drive that will not mount onto ubuntu, i must have tried everything by now and i dont know what else to do, if anyone has any ideas please tell me
<edbian> jacob_, Does your external show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ZykoticK9> jacob_, with the drive plugged in could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<edbian> ZykoticK9, Hey don't copy me!
<aafuentes> edbian --> new output... same error  :S http://pastebin.com/wUXtz6v0
<jacob_> yes it does and ill just do that for you
<edbian> aafuentes, Did you try removing it?
<aafuentes> edbian, yep
<aafuentes> with aptitude, apt-get and dpkg
<jacob_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/g3uzZ1RX Here you go guys
<jacob_> My External HDD is sdb1
<WXZ> I was trying to launch a tomboy note from crontob in root
<WXZ> I used gnome-scheduler and set it as an x-application
<WXZ> and I got this output in terminal
<aafuentes> edbian, any Other guess from the top of your head? is it my package system broken forever?
<Jordan_U> jaykub: What is the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/"?
<edbian> aafuentes, Where did this package come from?  A special repo or something?
<WXZ> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)
<WXZ> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)
<WXZ> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject)
<aafuentes> edbian sourforge navalplan
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: use: sudo crontab -e   to cron as root
<aafuentes> sourceforge*
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: I basically did
<jacob_> just getting it for you Jordan_U
<WXZ> I just used gnome-schedule with sudo, which is just a graphical view of cron tab
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: so do you get those messages when the job comes to running?
<WXZ> when I started it
<jacob_> Jordan_U http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7P4ged5q
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: you should use gnome-schedule with gksudo, not sudo
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: so you get the errors when you started the gnome-schedule app??
<edbian> aafuentes, I think that package is written poorly.  I'm not sure how to remove it though :(  What command did you run to install it in the first place?  dpkg?  Did you download a .deb ??
<WXZ> I get "messages"
<WXZ> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)
<AbuBadr> how to install .bin files??
<WXZ> like that
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: yes but WHEN do they occur?? 1. When the cron'd job runs, or 2. When you run gnome-schedule to setup the cron?
<ZykoticK9> AbuBadr, typically you shouldn't.  but make the file executable by using "chmod +x $FILENAME" then run with "./$FILENAME"
<WXZ> when I run gnome-schedule
<aafuentes> edbian, i tried dpkg -i package.deb ... then unmet dependencies, so i run apt-get install -f... then this nightmare began :(
<Jordan_U> jacob_: Any of the hints seem relevant? Can you use this drive/partition with windows?
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: mark it as executable then run itin a terminal or double click it
<Bisa> anyone able to assist me in shrinking my ntfs file system? (its been declared bigger then the device but ntfsresize wont touch it for some reason)
<edbian> aafuentes, Can you sudo apt-get purge package    ??
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: ok then use the command I gave and you wont get that as it uses a terminal based interface
<WXZ> I also do get an output each time a cronjob is run
<aafuentes> edbian, nop :(
<ActionParsnip> Bisa: is the ntfs system a bootable win7 / vista partition??
<WXZ> well, I don't really care about the errors ActionParsnip
<edbian> aafuentes, I'm not sure then.  Sorry! :(
<e_s-iOS> Hi.
<aafuentes> gee... :(
<WXZ> because they don't stop me from creating a new cronjob
<Jordan_U> Bisa: When shrinking a filesystem with ntfsresize you need to resize first, then change the partition table. Not the other way around.
<aafuentes> thanks anyway edbian
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: ok so where's the issue?
<edbian> aafuentes, Good luck!
<WXZ> this is just my problem from the morning, I can't get crontab to run "tomboy --open-note x"
<WXZ> I was just wondering if those messages relate
<Bisa> No, its just my storage disk which I tried to get over here when swaping to linux after 16 years of windows :p (how do I add names without having to spell them)
<WXZ> I've tried cron -e, with display=::0.0 and without it
<jacob__> Jorden_U i am back sorry internet went abit funny
<WXZ> I've tried using the full path of tomboy
<e_s-iOS> I have a question. I'm installing ubuntu on my ext HD to boot from it, and I created a partition for the install, but it doesn't show up on the install list. Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: possibly, not sure. I don't really cron X based jobs, is there a switch it needs?
<WXZ> well someone told me when I create the job in gnome-schedule
<wedwo> Bisa, type 3 letters and then Tab
<wwwwwwwwwwwwww> how would i I find the Xth oldest file in a directory
<WXZ> I should set it to "x-application"
<Bisa> WXZ: cheers
<WXZ> bye bisa :s
<ubbuntu> I just made a new partition for my home directory and copied everything over to it. Now, I cant start my system. On Ubuntu, it gives me some error message about permissions on the home folder and encryption and then it goes to a blank desktop that has absolutely nothing on it but wallpaper. On Lubuntu, I have only 2 options in my menu, run and logout, and in My documents there are two files, one says "My private desktop" and the othe
<ubbuntu> r is a README file. Could anyone help?
<Bisa> what?
<WXZ> doesn't cheers mean bye?
<Bisa> WXZ: oh, not according to me :p I meant it as "thank you with a happy smile" :p
<WXZ> I don't believe I helped you though, lol
<aafuentes> thanks edbian, i can't reinstall now :( i am in a very busy month
<ActionParsnip> ubbuntu: boot to livecd and chown the data to foo:foo   replace foo with your username
<Bisa> WXZ: u did, without you Id never have figured to use Tab :)
<ubbuntu> ActionParsnip, what?
<edbian> aafuentes, I don't think you'll have to re-install.
<svm_invictvs-> Heya
<svm_invictvs-> So I want to talk to a /dev entry that is basically a serial port.
<WXZ> oh
<ActionParsnip> ubbuntu: if you don't have permissions, the data may need chowning to your user so you DO have access. You can do this in root recovery mode
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the deal with 10.04.1 point release? I read it was behind schedule and was going to be scheduled for today. This true?
<WXZ> well yw then
<edbian> aafuentes, Ask the channel in a different manner.  "Why can't I remove a package from my system?"
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<ubbuntu> ActionParsnip, i dont know how to do that
<svm_invictvs-> Technically speaking, it's a USB masquerading as an RS232 port.  How do I talk to that entry to say set the baud and all that?
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: Ok thanks
<svm_invictvs-> is there a good serial terminal emulator available on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubbuntu: boot to root recovery mode and run: cd /home; sudo chown -R foo:foo ./foo    replace foo with your usual username
<ubbuntu> ActionParsnip, that's it?
<ActionParsnip> ubbuntu: yes, this wil ensure all the data is owned by the right user
<lov255> I am using 10.04, I would like to set a pause when loging in so that if someoen types in the wrong PW they have to wait like a min
<Bisa> any way, back to my ntfsresize problem, I'm not trying to change the partition, I want to shrink the file system as it is currently larger thent he partition (or should I indeed shrink the partition first then change the size of the file system?)
<jacob__> Anyone wish to help me with my External HDD not mounting, even a forced mount and it wont.
<headkase314> ActionParsnip, ubbuntu , I believe the Control+Alt+t to launch a terminal then in the terminal type: "chown -R (username):(username) /home/(username)" with replacing all occurances of "(username)" with your username.
<aafuentes> edbian, ill try...
<ZykoticK9> lov255, a delay feature is already built into GDM i believe, after 3 attempts I believe it starts increasing wait time
<aafuentes> hello ubuntu channel! why can i remove a package from my system?
<aafuentes> cant*
<lov255> thanks
<ActionParsnip> svm_invictvs-: http://pastebin.com/ke1A2Rer
<headkase314> ActionParsnip, ubbuntu , ActionParsnip is that correct?
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: plug the usb device and check with 'dmesg' in a console, if the device is recognized. It should be someting like ttyS0
<ActionParsnip> headkase314: if the user can launch a terminal, sure why not
<thune3> LinuxGuy2009: "any day now" is my understanding: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04.1
<headkase314> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<apn> jacob__: absolutely. what is the file system on your HDD, and what errors are you receiving?
<Jordan_U> jacob__: Any of the hints seem relevant? Can you use this drive/partition with windows?
<ubbuntu> ActionParsnip, headkase314 i cant launch a terminal
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: minicom
<aeon-ltd> aafuentes: are you using sudo?
<ZykoticK9> thune3, 10.04.1 is already out.  use "lsb_release -a"
<Oer> aafuentes, you can search & remove any package you like in synaptic
<tuxifier> svm_invictvs-: minicom
<ActionParsnip> ubbuntu: then boot to root recovery mode and do it there
<ZykoticK9> thune3, it was released early actually (i see LinuxGuy2009 is already gone)
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: I just checked and dont see a point release for download.
<headkase314> ubbuntu, does Control+Alt+F1 give you a login screen?  WARNING Control+Alt+F7 is needed to return to the graphical mode.  If you can get one of the "Virtual Consoles" you can login using your username to a console and then try that command.
<jacob__> yes i can use it with windows
<jacob__> also the file system is NTFS so it should mount fine
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, if you are looking for an ISO I really don't know what the deal with that is?  sorry.
<tuxifier> jacob__: tried ntfs-3g ?
<svm_invictvs-> minimec: Yeah, I know what dev it is.  It's /dev/ttySACM0
<ColbyLudwig> Anybody know how to solve graphics corruption?
<Bisa> jacob__ could have the same problem as I have perhaps? errounous partition table) just guessing
<Jordan_U> jacob__: Are you sure it's not a windows "dynamic disk"?
<ColbyLudwig> with an ATi Radeon x1270.
<svm_invictvs-> The problem is that whenever I send data to it, the device doesn't make any sense of it.  in Windows when I connect the devie the exact same set of commands actually works.
<jacob__> yes i am definatly sure
<jacob__> its a 500gb WD elements external HDD
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: ok. It's nice to know that these adapters work... what manufactor is this?
<Jordan_U> jacob__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<svm_invictvs-> minimec: Oh boy.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to day.
<svm_invictvs-> s/day/say
<eme> 06
<jacob__> will do
<mickeeey> hi
<svm_invictvs-> minimec: It's a phone.
<eme> LIYBT
<svm_invictvs-> Spcifically, it's running a test kit for which I have written the kernl drivers for (on the phone).
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: use minicom or cutecom as terminal emulator...
<svm_invictvs-> Okay
<thune3> ZykoticK9: i'm not sure i believe you, 10.04.1 download is nowhere to be found.
<chrissharp123> aafuentes: try 'sudo dkpg -r navalplan'
<ZykoticK9> thune3, "lsb_realease -a" on your own system
<gasull> Hi. I'm using ufw on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to add rule iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags RST RST -j DROP but it's gone after reboot even if I run iptables-save. What am I doing wrong? Thank you.
<jacob__> Jordan_U http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yhRBDuna
<svm_invictvs-> Can i pipe commands through to it from within a python script?
<svm_invictvs-> hm.
<ZykoticK9> thune3, i'm not sure about the ISO stuff
<aeon-ltd> gasull: uhhh ufw and iptables are 2 different apps
<ColbyLudwig> Any idea
<ColbyLudwig> ?
<thune3> ZykoticK9: the point release livecd has not dropped as far as I can tell.
<gasull> aeon-ltd, I know. I wonder if ufw is messing up my iptables.
<itsux2bu> does a period (.) at the start of a file have a special meaning in linux?
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, hidden file
<itsux2bu> .bashrc
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: I guess minicom is a kind of 'SwissArmyKnife', but I cannot answer your specific question.
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: then it's hidden
<svm_invictvs-> I see.
<jacob__> Do i need any packages installed for NTFS?
<svm_invictvs-> I also found setserial
<itsux2bu> ok..
<headkase314> jacob__, ntfs works out of the box for me.
<itsux2bu> but i see it when i do a ls -al
<Jordan_U> jacob__: Either you copied and pasted wrong, I'm very confused, or blkid is very confused. Likely 2 and 3 :)
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, "ls -a" = show hidden(all) files
<minimec> svm_invictvs-: Setserial is only for the setup of the serial port. You don't need that I guess...
<VCoolio> jacob__: try ntfs-3g, install, then 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/existingfolder -t ntfs-3g -o user,rw' gives us errors if any
<chrissharp123> itsux2bu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/explain-linux-unix-dot-files/
<Jordan_U> VCoolio: ntfs-3g is installed and used by default.
<VCoolio> Jordan_U, jacob__ ok, still, any useful errors on that?
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: that's what the -a thing on ls does; show hidden files
<WXZ> I used gnome-schedule to create a recurrent task to run everyminute which was "tomboy --open-note New Note 48", I also did it with the full path of tomboy, I also tried setting the task to x-application (full path and not full path), << did all these things in root as well.. none of them worked
<jacob__> VCoolio how do i do this?
<Jordan_U> jacob__: Ahh, it was option 4, my browser was misrendering the page (refresh fixed it).
<thune3> gasull: i think you need to add rule using ufw syntax, that way when ufw rewrites your iptables it will be there.
<VCoolio> jacob__: enter the sudo mount etc in a terminal, create a folder to mount to first (sudo mkdir /media/somefolder)
<chrisbuntunerd> ubuntu on hp 60 ?
<jacob__> ahh okay Jordan_U and i have a folder to mount too and i have tried to mount it before
<avis> i have a 25" monitor.  at 1920x???? it wont fill the screen after ATI driver install.  can anyone lend me a hand ?  perhaps catalyst control panel ?
<jacob__> ill copy what happens when i try to mount
<Jordan_U> VCoolio: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7P4ged5q
<VCoolio> WXZ: did you do DISPLAY=:0.0 command?
<shtower> avis: I use the catalyst control panel to control my screen resolution
<shtower> what happens when you open the catalyst control panel?
<aeon-ltd> gasull: check in the actual rules file, also is the daemon started at boot?
<gasull> thune3, thanks, I 'll try to rewrite it
<headkase314> shtower, which mode of the two icons it provides: normal or administrative?
<gasull> aeon-ltd, yes, I think so
<VCoolio> jacob__: hmm, try to check the disk for errors with a tool on windows, otherwise I don't know
<jacob__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7kA4zZaq Thats the error i get when trying to mount it
<jacob__> VCoolio
<shtower> headkase: both are provided for me in the system > preferences menu
<jacob__> i have done that and it says there is none
<headkase314> shtower, you need to launch the "administrative" one to be able to change the resolution to another mode.
<shtower> you can also access it from a console by typing amdcccle
<shtower> yes,
<headkase314> shtower, ok continue then - next thing?
<shtower> headkase: I don't know why, but you do
<gasull> thune3, aeon-ltd, it seems you cannot write a DROP rule with ufw.
<VCoolio> jacob__: it's complaining about a sector; it's not something on the ubuntu side I'd say, but I'm afraid I can't help debugging this, sorry
<WXZ> sorry vcoolio
<WXZ> I didn't see your message
<WXZ> yes I did do DISPLAY=:0.0
<itsux2bu> i want to turn off screen blanking.. how do i find what file turns on screen blanking so i can comment it out.. ?
<shtower> headkase, sometimes you have to reboot your computer for the changes to take affect....I found this to be the case when I downloaded the driver from the ATI website.
<aeon-ltd> gasull: meh, just compromise, use iptables only
<gasull> thune3, aeon-ltd, that iptables rule I'm trying avoids traffic shaping, BTW
<WXZ> tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" DISPLAY=:0.0
<WXZ> right?
<jacob__> Okay =/
<hiku> itsux2bu: try - setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<itsux2bu> i search for that?
<hiku> itsux2bu: no, you run it from a shell
<headkase314> shtower, as installed mine will change to the new resolution and pop up a countdown-cancel window to confirm the new resolution without restarting.
<VCoolio> WXZ: I tried gnome-schedule once, couldn't get it to work, used crontab -e ever since; it seems difficult, but isn't really; also root shouldn't be necessary
<VCoolio> WXZ: no, DISPLAY= at the beginning
<M5800> yoooooo wassaaaaap ubuntu frienss
<M5800> lol
<shtower> headkase...that's what happens for me too.
<headkase314> shtower, but when you do reboot does the new resolution "stick" or remain what you selected?
<WXZ> ok, I did it at the beginning too
<jacob__> I can get a copy paste of >chkdsk g:/f that i have run in windows earlier today if that would help
<gasull> aeon-ltd, I'll do that. thanks
<M5800> :D
<shtower> It sticks.
<WXZ> the thing is, when you add a cronjob via gnome-scheduler
<WXZ> you see it in cron -e anyway
<itsux2bu> hiku, how i run  that for every user?
<M5800> anybody here knows how to fix installer display crash?
<headkase314> shtower, so to answer your question: that is what happens when I open the administrative mode?
<WXZ> DISPLAY=:0.0 tomboy --open-note "New Note 48" right vcoolio?
<M5800> As in I was installing 10.04 using the normal CD and also the Alternative CD. Both died onmy monitor halfway thru the intallation, randomly, no specific time
<chrissharp123> !alternate | M5800
<ubottu> M5800: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<VCoolio> WXZ: yes, if the tomboy part is right it's ok
<M5800> It must be my machine because I installed it on my Laptop fine
<hiku> itsux2bu: you can add it to "System->Prefs->Startup Applications"
<shtower> headkase...that's what happens for me too.
<WXZ> it's right, I've tested it as a single task in scheduler
<shtower> headkase...that's good then
<M5800> chrissharp123?
<itsux2bu> not using a gui
<headkase314> shtower, do you have the Ati drivers installed from -> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers or did you install the driver from Ati's site?
<M5800> installing video drivers have been tricky for me...
<VCoolio> WXZ: last shot: what is the complete line in cron then?
<WXZ> doesn't work with crontab -e either
<chrissharp123> M5800: I'm suggesting that you use the alternate CD to install...
<WXZ> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 tomboy --open-note "x"
<headkase314> shtower, or are you using the built-in Ati drivers?
<WXZ> (just changed the note name, that note exists too)
<M5800> chrissharp123: yeah i used the alternate CD too
<shtower> headkase: I installed it from System -> Administration > hardware Drivers.
<chrissharp123> M5800: sorry - missed your second post - don't know what to suggest - sounds like it could be two bad burns or a hardware issue (possibly CD-ROM?)
<laeg> what's the difference between deny and reject on the firewall 10.04?
<itsux2bu> let me ask it another was.. when i want to run a command at startup for everyone in a non-gui server, what file do i put it in?
<VCoolio> WXZ: five start can't be right, make it for example 01 * * * *  to do it every hour at HH:01
<M5800> chrissharp123: hmms im not too sure about that because Ive used the CD to install on my laptop and it works fine. tried it the day after that
<WXZ> five stars is every minute VCoolio
<headkase314> shtower, ok because I installed from Ati's site.  A word of advice since I installed from Ati's site whenever an X-related update comes through "update manager" I get a broken desktop.  I need to uninstall the Ati site driver from a console (make note of that command when you install!) and reinstall the Ati site driver to fix the graphical X mode.
<hiku> itsux2bu: you could place it in bashrc
<VCoolio> WXZ: really, ok, then I'm done, sorry
<M5800> chrissharp123: that's why it really puzzled me... is it even possible for the machine to reject the installation? coz it's an Acer
<WXZ> I know, because if I replace tomboy --open-note "x" with something different like echo "hi"
<WXZ> it works
<chrissharp123> M5800: could be the CD-ROM drive... can you install from USB?
<itsux2bu> thx
<WXZ> thanks VCoolio
<shtower> headkase: yeah, I went through that.
<WXZ> wouldn't happen to know where cron output goes though, would you?
<islandfellow> I just a few days ago install ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite, which has a intel centrio duo inside with 1 GB ram and every now and again it freeze up, and i have to turn it off, any idea what may be causing this issue
<shtower> headkase: do you know how to uninstall the driver?
<M5800> chrissharp123: yeah good idea, have been thinking of that too... since you said it, I'll try it soon. But just FYI, i reformatted windows the same day too..
<headkase314> shtower, since I installed the Ati site driver.  However that driver has the most current updates so I don't mind doing that on the occasion.
<M5800> using the same DVD drive.
<laeg> what's the difference between deny and reject on the firewall 10.04? the documentation is patch, and seems to have left some words from this sentence - "The difference between deny and reject is that in the first case and ignores the second responds with a refusal."
<VCoolio> WXZ: there is a log, somewhere in /var/log but don't know exactly
<M5800> chrissharp123: yeah but I'll try the USB the next time...
<WXZ> ok, thanks
<unbkbl> islandfellow, i had the same problem in my centrino hp dv1000 u should try a system update, taht fixed my problem
<headkase314> shtower, you would go to System > Administrative > Hardware Drivers again and "de-Activate" the driver.  This will deactivate the current proprietary driver from Hardware Drivers and enable the built-in Ati driver.
<M5800> chrissharp123: thanks btw. I'll get back here if it still wont work. I really hate it when this happens... last time my old desktop too cant install ubuntu
<islandfellow> unbkbl: ok will try that
<ubbuntu> I just transfered my /home directory to a new partition. Now there is a completely new home folder but there is a file called "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and a readme that tells me to run the command ecryptfs-mount-private I run this command and it asks me for a passphrase but I don't remember what it is. What should I do?
<chrissharp123> M5800: good luck!
<headkase314> shtower, and a reboot in there between deactivating the old driver and rebooted into the built-in
<bisa_> anyone able to assist me with shrinking my ntfs file system? (ntfsresize is not working giving me http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3S6xFKTj )
<jeffryh> um
<jeffryh> does anyone know what the default password for a machine created with ubuntu-vu-builder is?
<hiexpo> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<M5800> chrissharp123: haha thanks. its actually my siblings' desktop... they dont know how to take care of windows well... so i thought of letting them feel the POWER OF UBUNTU (but basically ill have to set it up first lol)
<ubbuntu> hiexpo, this isn't a password
<jeffryh> ugg fine i'll single user mode it
<jeffryh> but there should be a documented default
<hiexpo> oh ok
<M5800> im off, cya... soon lol
<jeffryh> figured it out
<jeffryh> ubuntu/ubuntu
<shtower> headkase: thanks. When you say built in driver, do you mean the open source ATI driver that Ubuntu uses by default if no proprietary driver is installed?
<headkase314> shtower, yes - exactly.
<chrissharp123> bisa_: have you tried gparted?
<ubbuntu> can anyone help please?
<bisa_> chrissharp123, yes
<bisa_> it wont let me touch the partition/filesystem
<chrissharp123> bisa_: can you explain that a little?  I'm not sure I understand :-)
<ubbuntu> I just transfered my /home directory to a new partition. Now there is a completely new home folder but there is a file called "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and a readme that tells me to run the command ecryptfs-mount-private I run this command and it asks me for a passphrase but I don't remember what it is. What should I do?
<shtower> headkase: I was using that driver for a while. I found the ATI driver performed better.
<bisa_> chrissharp123: well, basically Im in gparted, I try the resize/move option but it wont let me pull the handles to change anything
<shtower> ubbuntu: is it asking for the root password?
<ubbuntu> shtower, no. It's asking for a *passPHRASE*
<headkase314> shtower, that is correct the Ati proprietary driver does have excellent performance compared to the Open-Source driver at the moment.  However if you have older hardware often the Ati Open-Source driver is your only option.
<shtower> headkase: I'm lucky there. My graphics card is pretty new.
<headkase314> shtower, I only have a 4670 but it performs fine for what I want.  Pre- Radeon HD 2000 series - hardware is what must use the Open-Source Ati driver.
<shtower> ubbuntu: hmmmm....does it tell you what the passphrase is for (user account, root account etc)?
<ubbuntu> is  an encrypted home folder a feature of any other linux distros?
<ubbuntu> shtower, for my encrypted  home folder
<shtower> ubbuntu: I think it is....I had the option when installing Ubuntu Server Edition a while ago.
<tesseracter> argggg! gedit is driving me NUTS, not being able to have tabs for one type of document, and spaces for another. NUTS
<chrissharp123> bisa_: have you seen this? it looks related http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=21304#p21304
<ubbuntu> I just transfered my /home directory to a new partition. Now there is a completely new home folder but there is a file called "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and a readme that tells me to run the command ecryptfs-mount-private I run this command and it asks me for a passphrase but I don't remember what it is. What should I do?
<bisa_> chrissharp123: lemmi check it out
<trelayne> hey all, I'm trying to run tcpdump for debuggin purposes on my Ubuntu LTS 10.04 server but I keep getting the following error: pcap_loop: corrupted frame on kernel ring mac offset 94 .. Anyone know why that might be?
<itsux2bu> is there "reboot" version of this?   sudo shutdown -p now
<itsux2bu> oops..   -P
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, "sudo shutdown -r now"
<itsux2bu> ok.. thx
<hiku> trelayne: have you tried wireshark?
<bisa_> chrissharp123: yea kinda, but I couldn't really find any instructions there (google pointed me tot hat topic as well)
<trelayne> hiku,  it's server only no X. I've tried with tshark and get a different error: tshark: cap_set_proc() fail return: Operation not permitted
<chrissharp123> bisa_: sorry - I don't know what to suggest :-)
<shtower> ubbuntu: I just did a quick search, and there is no way to recover the passphrase
<bisa_> chrissharp123: np, thnx for trying tho :)
<hiku> trelayne: did you run tshark with sudo ?
<gary_inNYC> why is the share i created (right-click folder, sharing options, share folder checked) never working... what's the point if i have to edit smb.conf anyway?
<trelayne> hiku,  yes.. but now I'm wondering if the user needs to part of a special group
<shtower> ubbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320687
<hiku> trelayne: looks like it could be a libpcap bug...checking now
<thune3> ubbuntu: it is in the keyring of the old system, but i'm not sure how that might help...
<trelayne> thanks hiku
<shtower> ubbuntu: maybe if you put your home folder back where it was before.
<itsux2bu> so with an alias i could make a pwroff and reboot  commands?
<KingOfDos> nice. all routes to ubuntu are broken
<KingOfDos> 80% packetloss
<shtower> ubbuntu: that might allow you to access your data again.
 * KingOfDos kills Level3
<hiku> trelayne: what command are you running with tcpdump, I'll try to see if it happens to me here.
<hiku> trelayne: also, what version of libpcap are you running?
<trelayne> hiku: sudo tcpdump -s0 -i eth0 -w /tmp/output
<hiku> trelayne: I have 1.0.0-6 libpcap installed right now.
<trelayne> libpcap.so.0.8
<chrissharp123> itsux2bu: no need to alias... "sudo halt" and "sudo reboot" already work ;-)
<itsux2bu> cool
<hiku> trelayne: ok same version. I'm running it now, and so far, no errors
<itsux2bu> but i could even put the sudo in the alias
<trelayne> hiku,  I'm wondering whether it's because my kernel does not support capture (it's a VM)
<hiku> trelayne: oooo, yeah, good question.
<hiku> trelayne: haven't tried running tcpdump from a vm.
<j_a_v_i_e_r> hola
<trelayne> hiku,  that's probably the problem... but thank's nonetheless.. I guess I'll have to debug other ways... thanks again!
<hiku> trelayne: anytime man, and good luck
<ImaLamer> how do i restart the pulseaudio server, it seems to have died on me
<j_a_v_i_e_r> reinstall it
<j_a_v_i_e_r> save the music in a folder
<ImaLamer> just died for this session, i'm in the middle of a poker game so i want to avoid logging out
<ImaLamer> uggh j_a_v_i_e_r, you're way off
<j_a_v_i_e_r> ¿?
<lov255> where can I donwnload pine at?
<minimec> ImaLamer: killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio in a console should do
<ImaLamer> what music lol
<shuman> ImaLamer: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ?
<hiku> lov255: it's not pine anymore it's called "alpine"
<lov255> ????
<Seveas> !info alpine | lov255
<ubottu> lov255: alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.00+dfsg-6 (lucid), package size 2851 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<j_a_v_i_e_r> try to find reported bugs of pulseaudio on launchpad
<hiku> lov255: so run - sudo apt-get install alpine and your all set.
<lov255> thanks
<lov255> alpine will be start up commmand?
<hiku> lov255: yes
<j_a_v_i_e_r> one noob question whats alpine?
<hiku> lov255: you could also make an alias in ~/.bashrc to use the name pine instead =). thats what I did anyway
<Seveas> !info alpine > j_a_v_i_e_r
<lov255> thanks
<lov255> vi
<lov255> oooops wrong terminal
<chrisbuntunerd> ubuntu: hey ubuntu how did you get the name
<chrisbuntunerd> hey awe
<lov255> can I run multipul screens in 10.04?
<hiku> lov255: like multi-monitor support? yes if your graphics card can support it.
<ubuntu> can anyone please tell me how to use my old home partition in a new installation of ubuntu?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> lov255, try to configure compiz
<rooks> lov255, im running dual monitor so i guess yes
<hiku> ubuntu: did you backup your old /home dir?
<ubbuntu> hiku, yes
<hiku> j_a_v_i_e_r: compiz has nothing to do with running more than 1 monitor.
<rooks> lov255, system, preferences, monitor
<lov255> no like have the enhanced the screen command so possibly I would be able to run multipul desk tops on one display - for instance one desktop would have a set of terminal windows and the next would have my firefox and instant messager up
<hiku> ubbuntu: ok then just copy over your data from old home to new one.
<j_a_v_i_e_r> ah, its about using an external screen?
<ubbuntu> ok
<j_a_v_i_e_r> yes, find it in system,preferences and monitors
<LorgonJortle> Are there any debuggers that compare to Olly in Ubuntu?
<hiku> lov255: there is already a small app called "workspace switcher" that will do that for you.
<rooks> lov255, its in lower right corner, those 4 boxes are 4 desktops
<j_a_v_i_e_r> click in the button "detect monitors" when you have plugged in the external monitor
<lov255> Thank you - I can sudo apt-get install workspace_switcher?
<xomp_> hi, I have ubuntu 10 installed on my acer aspire one d260 and everything seems to be working good. Except I don't think the SD Card reader works at all. I have an SD card inserted right now and don't see anything mounted for it. Can someone help?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> aspire one?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> i have one too
<xomp_> j_a_v_i_e_r, yeps
<j_a_v_i_e_r> i cannot help you, sorry, i have never tryed with a card reader
<bisa_> does anyone know of a simple (newb friendly way of editing partition tables for ntfs?)
<j_a_v_i_e_r> yes
<j_a_v_i_e_r> gparted
<xomp_> j_a_v_i_e_r, it's the built-in card reader on this laptop :/
<nimbiotics> Guys, this is my 3rd day trying to share some devices using samba in ubuntu 10.04. On the ubuntu PC, I cannot see myself when I go to Places->Network and if I click on Windows Network I get an error message. On the windows PC, I can see the ubuntu PC, but when I click on it I get another error message stating that windows cannot find the computer. Please, please help me. TIA!
<hiku> lov255: it's already installed. are you using gnome as your desktop?
<itsux2bu> found instructions to turn off screensaver.. but second command gives a  ' unable to open display "" '
<itsux2bu> setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0
<itsux2bu> xset s off
<bisa_> j_a_v_i_e_r: been there, not working :p I'll try the live one tho
<Chetic> In 10.04, how do I kill an application that has taken control over my mouse, and doesn't allow alt+tab etc?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> install lswh and execute it
<j_a_v_i_e_r> it,ll list your hardware and you search your card reader
<lov255> hiku yes I am using GNOME - what is the command for it?
<gbally> help
<j_a_v_i_e_r> then, with the model of card reader you search on internet
<gbally> what is the login command for IRC? Prior to registering a nickname, its requesting I login
<avis> i'm supposed to do the following but i have a pae kernel linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<SCD[Eire]> gbally, register and THEN login
<j_a_v_i_e_r> lshw is a very complete hardware lister
<hiku> lov255: right click the bottom bar and choose add to panel, then scroll down to the bottom and choose workspace switcher.
<j_a_v_i_e_r> youll find it
<Slart> Chetic: does ALT+F2 work? or CTRL+ALT+F1 ? (ALT+F7 to get back from that last one)
<nerdy_kid> my touchpad stops working in sdl apps randomly; when it does my touchpad settings utility's options are all grayed out and the utilty returns "VertEdgeScroll          = format mismatch (32)" when run from the commandline.  can anyone help?
<Slart> Chetic: CTRL+ALT+F1 will get you a terminal.. from there you can kill the application..
<gbally> i did register. via the site. now I'm not able to follow through with the register command, as it tells me the name is already registered. Although I got the registration email with password.
<avis> how do i fall back to defaut non-pae kernel ?
<Chetic> Slart: Actually ctrl+alt+f1 won't let me log in.. just has the blinking '_'
<avis> i need alsa 8788 modules
<avis> and can't with pae using ubuntu-audio-dev repo
<Slart> Chetic: hmm.. no login prompt? that's odd.. even if you wait a while?
<Chetic> Slart: Especially if I wait a while!
<hiku> Chetic: try F4 or F3
<SCD[Eire]> nerdy_kid, try run an update. There should be a fix for that
<Chetic> hiku: 1-6 and 8-12, same thing
<nerdy_kid> SCD[Eire my system is up to date (running kubuntu lucid)
<hiku> Chetic: hmm, reboot I guess
<hiku> Chetic: what app did this?
<SCD[Eire]> Ok gbally the login with /msg nickserv identify "password"
<gbally> i did that with the password i the email. and it says wrong pass
<Vilemaxim> How do you get into grub at boot. I don't get a promt
<Chetic> hiku: yeah ctrl+alt+del in one of the ctrl+alt+f-screens was the ONLY way I could find to get ANY response from anything
<Chetic> hiku: dosbox, heh
<hiku> Chetic: hmm, ok never used it before. that is odd tho....
<SCD[Eire]> nerdy_kid, have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/touchpad-doesnt-click-anymore-after-updating-to-current-732251/
<chrz0r> hey could someone help me, i've just got the new ubuntu and im trying to get my WUSB54GC wireles USB card to work.. could someone help? What drivers should I use and how do I use ndiswrapper to install ?
<hiku> !ndiswrapper > chrz0r
<ubottu> chrz0r, please see my private message
<chrz0r> kk
<Chetic> hiku: thanks though
<hiku> Chetic: sorry man wish I could be more help.
<SCD[Eire]> chrz0r, go to System->Administration->Windows Ireless drivers
<j_a_v_i_e_r> hi have anyone tryed the dolphin wii emulator?
<gbally> Here is the message i get from nickserv
<gbally> -NickServ- Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<wedwo> chrz0r search ubuntu forums for the solution. it involves blacklisting 3 drivers which I can't remember off the top of my head (all 2800)
<acroporas> Can anyone help me install ubuntu on a Dell Latitude e6510 with Intel HD Graphics card.  The live cd boots (can hear the welcome jingle) but the screen is blank.
<Chetic> hiku: np! but lol, realised I can ssh with my iphone or laptop and kill that sucker if it happens again
<nsaw> Hi
<gbally> Fixed.
<nerdy_kid> SCD[Eire thank you very useful link :)
<oxidkor> hello everyone - my previous nick was pil and I was complaining about my X window freezing from time to time - this happened again a minute ago and I got the lspci -k output it is here ..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/479639/   -- could someone please look it up and tell me what was wrong with it...?
<MmikeDOMA> I cant' remove file: root@buntor:~# rm -rf /mnt/autofs/silos
<MmikeDOMA> rm: cannot remove directory `/mnt/autofs/silos': Device or resource busy
<MmikeDOMA> lsof and fuser show nothing
<hiku> Chetic: yea, now thats an idea
<avis> does oss work in lucid ?
<nsaw> I am trying to install the Ubuntu Server CD on a SunFire v40z with an USB keybord due to lack of a ps2 one. I can open the Bios with the usb keyboard, but if i try to install ubuntu i can not leave the language selection because the keyboard seems not to work during booting the ubuntu cd. I didn't find an option to enable usb keyboard support in the bios. Is there anoter install cd which skips the language selection?
<hiku> MmikeDOMA: is /var/log/message reporting any errors?
<nsaw> i think if the kernel is loaded the usb keyboard will work
<hiku> nsaw: how about legacy usb support in the bios?
<linxeh> nsaw: alt might ?
<linxeh> hiku: he said he couldnt find that...
<nsaw> hiku there seems to be nothing like this
<nsaw> alt might? What do you mean?
<oxidkor> hello everyone - my previous nick was pil and I was complaining about my X window freezing from time to time - this happened again a minute ago and I got the lspci -k output it is here ..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/479639/   -- could someone please look it up and tell me what was wrong with it...?
<nsaw> alternate install?
<nsaw> maybe i can give it a try
<Vilemaxim> anyone know how to get into grub at boot.
<lelle> i cant find beep media player x in the repo anymore... has it been removed?
<Vilemaxim> need to pass form options, but I cannot figure out the key to kit to get a menu
<itsux2bu> in non-gui mode of ubuntu server, how do i find out what updates are available?
<minimec> Vilemaxim: left<shift> button
<hiku> nsaw: your v40z has usb support and it is in the bios. read - http://docs.sun.com/source/817-5248-21/chapter2.html#0_91113
<MmikeDOMA> hiku, none.
<hiku> nsaw: most new servers by default have legacy usb turned off. all mine systems were... kinda dumb  I think.
<Vilemaxim> minimec, hmmm.. not working
<minimec> itsux2bu: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<nsaw> hiku i didnt find the option, i am going to have a look at your link
<Vilemaxim> minimec, nevermind... I starting hitting it like moris code and it worked
<hiku> nsaw: yea check it out. I'll keep looking around
<minimec> Vilemaxim: After the BIOS screen quicckly press and hold the left<shit> button. that should give you the grub menu.
<nsaw> i wonder why i can run into the bios with the f2 key but not use it to install the cd. Normally if USB Support is disabled i couldn't enter the bios too...
<Vilemaxim> minimec, tanks
<hiku> nsaw: in the bios, go to the i/o device configuration menu. (thats from the docs).
<nsaw> but maybe i find the option in the list. So for now the machine is of and the noise is much better at the time ^^
<nsaw> machine is runnig and my ears are burning again :)
<hiku> nsaw: post hasn't completed thats why you are able to use the F2 to get access to the bios. once post is finished the bios disables the usb port until the host os is running and asks for it.
<jevidl> does anyone know if you can remove a disk label once it is set?
<nsaw> oh ok that seems to be the sollution
<nsaw> thx
<p1und3r> anyone know what to do about my line-in and internal mic not working on Sony VAIO ALC275 <-- known issues :|
<hiku> nsaw: your welcome
<nsaw> In deed i found the option, i wonder why i didnt see it a few minutes ago :)
<lov255> Setting up POP E-mail in Alpine - how do I put in the port that I need it to be set to?
<hiku> lov255: try - http://shakthimaan.com/installs/alpine-email-setup.html
<bidabrain> f
<lov255> Okay I am confused with setting up alpine - the option is for Inbox Path - do I have to set something different up for the "inbox" to get it to pull from my pop
<lov255> Thank you hiku
<hiku> lov255: your welcome
<hiku> lov255: if your tryin to set it up with gmail check this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596964
<Sir_Konrad> would it be possible to install Ubuntu on a bunch of different HDs and stick them into a bunch of different computers that have WAY different hardware? Or would Ubuntu revolt because I used a different machine to install the OS to the drive?
<twisted`> yo, I changed the workgroup name for samba in /etc/samba/smb.conf but it won't change at all. Tried restarting/stop/kill/start... no difference. any idea?
<hiku> Sir_Konrad: should be ok. bigger question is. why would you want to do that in the first place.
<twisted`> Sir_Konrad: should be able, generic kernel, generic sw
<H2O> hello everyone, i've got a problem with my newly installed ubuntu 10.04 on my comp. ... As soon as i get logged in and try to open an aplication the screen turns black, all i can see is the mouse pointer(frozen) and a frozen blinking cursor in the top left corner of the screen... i've got ati graphics...any idea anyone? please help
<twisted`> hiku: easier to install usually
<p1und3r> Sir_Konrad: your config files would cause annoyances between hardware i bet
<hiku> twisted`: lol custom preseed file (kickstart) even better
<Sir_Konrad> hiku: because if I start a computer repair business I could replace the HD and stick a new one in that was ready to go. I wouldn't have to stay at my client's location to install Ubuntu.
<gryllida> where is terminal located in kde?
<hiku> Sir_Konrad: ok
<Riddell> alt-f2 konsole
<quietone> When I choose Help->contents from epiphany, I get  "The requested URI "ghelp:epiphany" is invalid" How do I get to help?
<Sir_Konrad> I bet it would be better to just carry around a Live Ubuntu on a USB Flash Drive and install from there. It would be much quicker then doing it on CDs.
<lov255> Trying to exit vi - :q is not working....any ideas?
<H2O> hello everyone, i've got a problem with my newly installed ubuntu 10.04 on my comp. ... As soon as i get logged in and try to open an aplication the screen turns black, all i can see is the mouse pointer(frozen) and a frozen blinking cursor in the top left corner of the screen... i've got ati graphics...any idea anyone? please help... it's driving me crazy
<H2O> i try to open the update manager
<H2O> but the system freezes
<H2O> :(
<hiku> Sir_Konrad: thats how I'd do it. and if you read up on preseed files, you could have a pre-setup installation all ready to go on a usb stick that does all the disk part stuff, and user account/password and what not.
<hiku> lov255: did you start vi with sudo?
<Sir_Konrad> right. I think that's how I'll do it. Then the config files would be prepared for that hardware.
<Sir_Konrad> thanks hiku. :)
<lov255> no
<lov255> hiku no I did not
<hiku> Sir_Konrad: yup. and your welcome
<hiku> lov255:  is this a file outside of $HOME that your editing?
<lov255> I am just going to kill the terminal
<hiku> lov255: just type ctrl+z
<Cryophile> H2O: try an apt-get upgrade if you can
<hiku> lov255: and to force a vi exit you can use :q!
<LorgonJortle> I'm trying to install VMware workstation, and the terminal isn't doing anything...
<ldwingate> hey can someone help me with a Freedroid RPG problem
<hiku> !ask | ldwingate
<ubottu> ldwingate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LorgonJortle> I've entered: sudo ./vmware-workstation-full-7.1.0-261024.x86_64.bundle  -- And it's just chillin' there.
<lelle> my sound has just stopped working this day dont know exactly what, but the sound speaker icon has an x over it and doesnt change no matter what... ideas?
<ldwingate> I am runnign linux mint 9 and i have installed freedroidrpg but when i go to launch the game it doesnt do anything
<UmlautBanana> I have a problem with a linksys router; it's way too long to explain here, so here's the link to the forum topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731516
<hiku> LorgonJortle: did you chmod the file before running that command? chmod +x vmware-workstation-full-7.1.0-261024.x86_64.bundle
<ldwingate> i can click the freedroidrpg icon all day but the game wont launch
<LorgonJortle> hiku: Yes
<H2O> Cryophile could it be doing this because i installed the 32-bit version, but my processor is 64bit? or this doesn't matter at all?
<itsux2bu> i just did a    sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade ..  but three items "been keep back"  linux-generic-pae, linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-image-generic-pae.. anybody know why it didn't upgrade them?
<aboudreault_> hi. I have a radeon x1400, which is relatively decent. Why fglrx doesn't support it anymore ?
<Cryophile> it doesn't matter
<lelle> ldwingate: try run freedroidrpg in terminal and see if it gives you any error output..
<ldwingate> i had it launched once once and i changed the scree resolution could that be the problem
<Cryophile> im currently running 32bit on 64
<hiku> LorgonJortle: are you running this from your local machine or a remote one via ssh?
<aboudreault_> I'm reading: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<ldwingate> lelle how do i run it in terminal im new to Linux
<H2O> 32 is more stable? or what.. i don't see the difference
<LorgonJortle> hiku: Local x64 10.04 LTS
<Tricia> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu server on this hard drive I have. I don't have access to the rest of the hardware yet, just the harddrive. If need be I can use this computer, but I was wondering if it is possible to run the installer or something from within an already installed ubuntu.
#ubuntu 2010-08-18
<emery> Is there a customized desktop available for fluxbox like Gnome ?
<H2O> i did the sudo apt-get update .... it listed the source list and then got black again :/
<lelle> ldwingate: open a terminal which you can find in start menu somewhere and just write freedroidrpg then enter
<H2O> Cryophile:
<Cryophile> you need to do upgrade
<H2O> upgrade? not update? ;)
<hiku> LorgonJortle: did the file come with an md5sum file you could check to make sure the download is ok?
<Cryophile> update will just update the package lists from your repo's
<nsaw> hiku, maybe its offtopic now but may I ask you another question? Do you know if it is possible to slow down the fans in the sun machines during installation?
<LorgonJortle> hiku: Negative.
<dexi> Hey guys im having trouble finding a network printer. I'm not sure exactly how to search for it, but a blank search didn't find it
<itsux2bu> i just did a    sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade ..  but three items "been keep back"  linux-generic-pae, linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-image-generic-pae.. anybody know why it didn't upgrade them?
<H2O> oh ok...
<H2O> and that froze my pc too... :/
<ldwingate> Command No FOund
<hiku> nsaw: during install? doubt it unless you have ipmi configured, then you could do it that way
<H2O> i hope it works this time
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so I just tried installing "nvidia-current_195.36.15-0ubuntu2_i386.deb" and "nvidia-settings_195.36.08-0ubuntu2_i386.deb". And then I ran sudo '/usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig' in a terminal and it doesnt activate and I dont see the nvidia configuration tool in system, administration. What am I missing?
<H2O> i rebooted it like a 1000 times now
<lelle> write free then press tab and it should give you examples of any application starting with free
<hiku> LorgonJortle: does vmware's website have an md5sum file for that file you could download then hash it to check the download?
<UmlautBanana> Again, here's the forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731516
<nsaw> i have configured nothing yet but i see the server install cd has not much commands, so i am in doubt that it is possible
<hiku> LorgonJortle: what do you get from $> file vmware-workstation-full-7.1.0-261024.x86_64.bundle
<ldwingate> when i type free it just gives me discspace
<LorgonJortle> Not sure. But I just tried another chmod +x and then running it and it said it "couldn't run the binary"
<LinuxGuy2009> Im trying to install the nvidia drivers on an offline machine.
<H2O> Cryophile: nope...the screen goes black as soon as i press enter to execute the command... what now?
<hiku> LorgonJortle: ah...., run the command "file" on it and see what it says
<LorgonJortle> hiku: vmware-workstation-full-7.1.0-261024.x86_64.bundle: data
<ldwingate> lelle when i type freedroidrpg it says COmmand Not FOund
<H2O> Cryophile: should i boot in in non-graphic mode?
<Cryophile> if you can
<H2O> is that even possible? ;)
<emery> Is there a customized desktop available for fluxbox like Gnome ?
<Cryophile> yes
<H2O> what's the hotkey
<LorgonJortle> ldwingate: Try typing "free" and hitting tab
<hiku> LorgonJortle: hmm. usually vmware has .bin files for installation. Try a different download link?
<LorgonJortle> hiku: Yeah, I'll redownload it. Thanks. :)
<hiku> LorgonJortle: your welcome. good luck
<lelle> ldwingate: hmm try edit the start menu, and there you will see name you will have to run freedriodrpg in terminal..
<Cryophile> i have no idea, if someone else could help him with that?
<ldwingate> Freedroid has encountered a problem:
<ldwingate> In Function: set_video_mode_for_open_gl.
<ldwingate> FreedroidRPG package and version number: freedroidrpg 0.12.1.
<ldwingate> SDL reported, that the video mode mentioned above is not supported
<FloodBot4> ldwingate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldwingate> it says the SDL reported that the video mode mentioned above is not supported
<wilhart> what was channel for 10.10
<LibertyZero> itsux2bu: try  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lelle> ldwingate: dont know what to do.. i guess you need new drivers
<hiku> wilhart: ?huh
<H2O> Cryophile: dead end huh?
<UmlautBanana> [20:35] * assoupis (~assoupis@216.239.71.25) Quit ( Read error: Connection reset by peer )
<wilhart> mean that is 10.10 nodays stable ?
<UmlautBanana> um, sorry, icechat copied by itself
<ldwingate> well when i got the game to open the first time i changed the resolution and ever since then i cant get it to work
<hiku> wilhart: I don't believe 10.10 has been released as stable yet.
<wilhart> hiku: what state is it?
<wilhart> hiku: beta?
<Quantum_Ion> Dont take it until its stable
<wilhart> ok
<ldwingate> im getting an error from Set_VIdeo_Mode_For_Open_GL
<dexi> Can anyone tell me how to get my trash icon back on my task bar?
<Cryophile> H2O: i think it's ctrl+alt+F1
<hiku> wilhart: my bad, just checked ubuntu.com and I guess 10.10 out
<ldwingate> anyway i can change the resolution back to default from terminal
<H2O> Cryophile: nope ;)
<hiku> wilhart: nope, nevermind.... my bad.... it's still 10.04
<wilhart> hiku: ok i got a stick i need to burn iso on stick? is that same as burning for cd?
<lelle> dexi right click any open space in panel and press add widgets or something like that, look for paperbin, trash etc it should be there
<lov255> I can't sudo alpine?  Seems like I need root in order to add the folder
<cfedde> dexi: gnome? right click on it and select 'add to panel'
<oxidkor> zodiac: can I private message you?
<Quantum_Ion> Is there a new release of Ubuntu about every 6 months ?
<ldwingate> or anyway i can delete the game and all the data and just redownload the game....cause i tried doing it from the Software Manager and it just uninstalls the gam but eeps all the data
<hiku> wilhart: hmm, do you want the stick to be bootable?
<wilhart> yea
<jpds> Quantum_Ion: Yes.
<hiku> wilhart: I use unetbootin (it's an apt you can install) to do that. some of the more exp guys/gals here might know of a better app to do it tho.
<Quantum_Ion> ty wilhart and jpds
<H2O> Cryophile: what could be the problem? when i log in everything seems cool...whenever i leave the mouse idle for 20 sec. it goes black, whenever i do anything it goes black.... i turned off the screensaver and visual effects and still...
<wilhart> hiku: hmm
<H2O> anyone else got any ideas?
<Cryophile> im not sure what it could be, but if there are any update available it could fix it.
<H2O> there are...i'm sure of that...i just made a clean install
<Cryophile> do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<H2O> but i can't get the system to upgrade :( it freezes as soon as it starts
<wilhart> ok hiku unetbootin
<itsux2bu> LibertyZero, thx.. that worked.. i'm completely upgraded now
<H2O> Cryophile: don't know...probably not...it didn't notify me about any restricted drivers on install or after
<Coolwhoami> Hello, I am having an issue creating a file in /usr/share/doc/, apparently I don't have the ability to change root file properties despite being the only user on this computer. Any ideas?
<dexi> lelamal, cfedde thanks
<H2O> Cryophile: i'll check now
<H2O> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<H2O> !!!
<Cryophile> H2O: with it being a fresh install, have you tryed installing again?
<H2O> it froze again
<ldwingate> how do i delete files permanently from Software Manager
<H2O> maybe i installed it on a partition 2 small?
<H2O> 14 gb
<ldwingate> reove just Uninstalls it
<Cryophile> that shouldn't matter
<ldwingate> i want to delete it completely and redownload the file
<H2O> i don't believe i will solve this problem just by reinstalling it
<H2O> i didn't do nothing...no conf
<hiexpo> than it don't matter
<hiexpo> even if config
<H2O> what do you suggest then?
<H2O> to reinstall it anyway?
<hiexpo> H2O,  why it did not work
<H2O> i don't know? lol ;)
<hiexpo> it told u
<H2O> it installed with no problems
<H2O> i log in
<Cryophile> ctrl+alt+backspace should kill gdm or so this forum says
<H2O> and then, as soon as want to do ANYTHING ... the screen goes black
<wilhart> F
<wilhart> EXIT
<H2O> and the system freezes
<H2O> can't do sheet anymore ;)
<H2O> only hard reboot
<hiexpo> what app missed that part
<H2O> what?
<hiexpo> what application
<H2O> any application ;)
<tarrant> ldwingate: apt-get remove --purge <file>
<H2O> the update manager, the terminal
<H2O> sound manager
<H2O> doesn't matter...whatever i do...the system freezes
<welinux> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/webdev/49952/
<H2O> i somehow managed to get in to xterm session on login
<lilmonsta> hello all , apolagies for asking but is 10.01.1 still due today?\
<H2O> i saw the option on the bottom of the screen
<H2O> upgrading the system now...
<lilmonsta> 10.04.1 i mean
<H2O> .hope it'll help
<C_Okie> hi
<H2O> hiexpo Cryophile freeze again ;) phuck man
<H2O> it's starting to eat my nerves
<welinux> 10.10 - is development branch do not use it for everyday life for now
<Cryophile> boot into the live disk and check the partition is healthy
<C_Okie> How does journaling stop inconsistency if there is a crash in the middle of a write to the journal  like it could to an immediate write with non journaled FS
<C_Okie> I realize the Inodes could be saved from being leaked with journaled
<lilmonsta> welinux I meant the lucid update due today?
<ARGGG> how do i get my
<H2O> Cryophile: how do i know it's healthy
<ThomasB2k> Natty Narwhal <_<
<ARGGG> (s-video) tv to work on 9.10
<AlanB> Does anyone aware of a possibility to install an older fglrx driver (like 8.24.8) to get my ati x1400 working (lucid)?
<Cryophile> you can use the disk utility inthe system-administration list to run tests on the partition
<H2O> Cryophile: actually now it froze even if i did nothing ;)
<robertwall> AlanB: you'd need to install an old version of X.org. This has a very, very high chance of breaking your system completely and isn't supported.
<Cryophile> with you doing nothing it sounds (to me at least) as if it's tripping over something in the hardware
<AlanB> robertwall: god ... :(
<lov255> okay I keep trying to add my inbox gmail server to alpine - it keeps coming back that it can not create the folder
<progre55> hey guys, when you have exim installed on a server, where you co have your mails by default? how to see them on a terminal?
<jim_Ubuntu> Hello everyone. Setting up firewire, is it me or does this seem harder then it should be?????? 4 cards installed and nothing works. external cdrom or hard drive...
<C_Okie> How does a journal turn push MOV   AX,1234H  PUSH  AX  MOV   AH,09  INT   21H  POP   AX into one step that can't be intermediated anyway
<H2O> Cryophile: maybe...
<H2O> could it be the monitor?
<H2O> ;)
<H2O> i have a strange cable for it
<H2O> it need's an adaptor to connect to a pc
<C_Okie> ....
<tomo> How can i get to instal empathy irc channels list?
<ARGGG> what would cause ubuntu not seeing my s-video when i try to detect it in display?
<coolwhoami> I am trying to add a file to a folder in /usr/share/doc/ but I do not have permissions, nor can I change them (only one account in computer), any ideas?
<sifter_> "No network devices available" on my asus eee pc 900a with 10.04 netbook edition
<BoltCS> NUGGUH
<JamesVoss> I am running ubuntu-server and I am curious what program I can use to secure my server from normal users being able to ls / etc, I want them to only be able to see what is in there home directory
<C_Okie> So journals have certain interpreted 1.) deleting a files director and 2.) deleting and reallotting the inode
<sifter_> i think i have to install the drivers manually
<sifter_> is this possible?
<welinux> coolwhoami: man sudo_root
<C_Okie> *interpreted commands"
<pure_hate> sifter_, what wifi card is it?
<C_Okie> with atomicity
<sifter_> atheros
<pure_hate> sifter_, try "modprobe ath5k"
<JamesVoss> anybody have any ideas?
<sifter_> error inserting cfg80211
<sifter_> error iserting tah
<sifter_> error inserting mac80211
<C_Okie> Nevermind
<sifter_> error inserting ath*
<psyberpnk> anyone out there having trouble installing build-essential?  Synaptic says it cant find files on the server
<hiku> JamesVoss: look into chroot-jail
<coolwhoami> welinux: I am not really familiar enough with terminal commands to create a file in a folder using it, any help with that?
<JamesVoss> thank you
<C_Okie> I get it
<hiku> JamesVoss: your welcome
<welinux> coolwhoami: you will have to
<hiku> JamesVoss: alot of ISP's use chroot-jails to restrict users from doing harmful things.
<JamesVoss> thank you
<H2O> Cryophile: i'll try installing it on a different partition
<JamesVoss> i will look into it
<H2O> Cryophile: although i doubt it'll help
<H2O> i remember having the same issue with an older release of ubuntu
<sifter_> error inserting cfg80211
<H2O> with this same computer
<sifter_> error inserting tha
<sifter_> error inserting mac80211
<sifter_> ath*
<coolwhoami> welinux: So I will have to create the file using terminal. How do I do that (I apologize if this isnt really supported, if not give me a link to some basic terminal infos)
<welinux> coolwhoami: open up Terminal. Type only two words ------------   gksu nautilus     ------ and use nautilus as administrator. But be careful.
<C_Okie> About journal filesystems though, the wiki said "Instead of actually writing directly to the part of the disk where the file is stored, it first writes it to another part of the hard drive"...
<sifter_> any other suggestion, pure hate?
<welinux> coolwhoami: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<moda> Olá
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I manually install nvidia driver package on an offline machine and get it working?
<hiexpo> gksu nautilus  hes toast
<C_Okie> does it write a new file consisting of the changes so it's be a txt file with just "the end of the sentence" or does it copy the oldfile and write to it and note log changes
<co> nick hyb
<H2O> ext4 and ext3 ... what's the difference?
<C_Okie> :P
<hyb> clear
<hyb> >_>
<psyberpnk> is it possible for a file to be missing from the repo?
<H2O> which is better? faster? more stable?
<JamesVoss> in ubuntu-server does anybody know of a tool that say typing tlock it would lock the terminal and require the person to enter a password to use it again?
<coolwhoami> welinux: Thank you!
<welinux> coolwhoami: http://www.linfo.org/command_index.html
<ectospasm> LinuxGuy2009: download the deb (see apt-get/aptitude --help), transfer it to the target machine, and run dpkg on the deb
<powersurge> so uh... does anyone here know how to set up a wireless ad hoc network? I thought I had it but it continously connected disconnected :<
<sifter_> "No network devices available" on my asus eee pc 900a (atheros card)
<JamesVoss> nvm got it
<sifter_> suggestions?
<welinux> coolwhoami: glad to help you
<hyb> Can anybody help me, i need to trim the first few chars from a tail output
<C_Okie> ...'
<thinkinginvain> Hi all, I have been reading up on and trying different media players in ubuntu. Rythmbox seems buggy, banshee sounds horrible, songbird has stopped l;inux development and amarok requires to many kde libraries. That leaves exaile which is sluggish. is there a media player/library management/playlist management tool for Gnome tahts solid, fast, feature rich and stable?
<jamiewan> thinkinginvain: vlc player
<ThomasB2k> Banshee is great
<psyberpnk> vlc
<thinkinginvain> vlc doesnt do good library mangement
<hiku> hyb: what are you trying to do?
<welinux> thinkinginvain: mpg123 or mocp :)
<thinkinginvain> banshee sounds horrible, play the same track in banshee and then play it in exaile, very noticable difference
<jamiewan> thinkinginvain: audatious
<welinux> yes audatious
<ThomasB2k> grammar nazi: *audacious i think
<jamiewan> vlc eq setting wont stick sometimes but audatious works great
<hyb> hiku, im running log files through tail and i need to trim some unnecessary chars from the beginning of each line
<ePirat> sry.. i forgot how to auto run more than one command, was it like this: sh -c 'CMD1, CMD2, Lastcmd' ?
<C_Okie> Am I asking a question that;s hard for you to understand what I am saying ( I am just wondering ) ?
<C_Okie> *that's
<sifter_> i'm having a problem with my wireless card (atheros) in ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition ("No network devices available"). does anyone have suggestions?
<ThomasB2k> maybe GNOME Media Player. It's based on VLC
<H2O> does it matter how much space you give your swap partition?
<psyberpnk> sifter_, is your card enabled?
<sifter_> how can i check? i never manually enabled it
<H2O> how much should i give?
<thinkinginvain> Thans all! any plugins recommended for audacious?
<hiku> hyb: try using the "cut" command
<hiku> hyb: man cut
<ThomasB2k> sifter_ in the network applet in the panel, right click on it and choose "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless"
<hiku> H2O: 2x the amount of ram is a good place to start.
<jamiewan> H2O: 2 or 3 time ya ram be ample
<LibertyZero> LinuxGuy2009: If you have an offline Ubuntu PC you might be interested in Keryx http://keryxproject.org/
<H2O> so can it be i've been experiencing problems with freezing because i had it set to 1.5 GB only? .. have 4 gb of ram...
<welinux> ThomasB2k: grammar nazi doesn't sleep you are right
<sifter_> "enable wireless" is not on there
<psyberpnk> sifter_, are you dual booting?  if so, you might need to enable the card from windows.  There is a walkthrough for connecting to the Internet in the help files that come installed with ubuntu
<C_Okie> I mean the article I am reading ( the beginners article ) coulda told the answer to someones stupid question about ext2 and ext3 and I just dont undedrstand  one thing on the article : v
<C_Okie> https://help.ubuntuacom/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<sifter_> only "enable networking" and "enable notifications"
<ThomasB2k> H20, I have 4gb of RAM and my swap is 10 GB. Try that.
<sifter_> i am not dualbooting
<H2O> hiku jamiewan one more question...the swap partition type should be Logical - Beginning ... right?
<H2O> or is it primary?
<dschuett> Does anyone know the proper way to change the mysql root password on mysql 5.1.4 on ubuntu 10.04
<Stale> Hello does anybody knows how a Ubuntu 7.04.4 installation would turn out?
<Stale> I'm looking for some user experience
<amr> is there a channel on here for ubuntu on netbooks? (not using nbr)
<Brack10> Hey
<jamiewan> H2O: i would imagine so mate
<Stale> amr: netbooks are the same as laptops, right?
<welinux> thinkinginvain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479664/ - the best player ever
<psyberpnk> anyone have any idea as to why linux-libc-dev cannot be found?
<amr> Stale, essentially
<Oer> dschuett, 7.04 Feisty is nolonger supported, current version is 10.04
<Brack10> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu on different hardware and ethernet isn't working.  Tried to use modprobe to add e1000, but apparently I've got not business using that command.  Anyone got any advice?
<welinux>  Stale: netbooks kinda laptops
<dschuett> Oer: i said 10.04
<hiku> Brack10: try sudo modprobe e1000
<Stale> welinux: thanks for your input
<Oer> sorry dschuett, i mistyped
<Oer> Stale, 7.04 Feisty is nolonger supported, current version is 10.04
<headkase314> psyberpnk, "apt-cache search linux-libc-dev" returns a listing for the package for me.  You should do "sudo apt-get update".
<Brack10> hiku: then restart?
<dschuett> so do you know how to change to root password on 10.04 in mysql?
<eliezer> is this the help channel ?
<dibs> Can anyone tell me where conky gets it's eth0 total up figures from?
<Brack10> eliezer: yep
<hiku> Brack10: no you don't need to restart for that command. it will load the network cards driver, then type dmesg to see if there are any errors etc. etc.
<i2c> should I use openjre and open jdk or the standard java one?
<headkase314> psyberpnk, update before checking apt-cache
<eliezer> ok thanks
<psyberpnk> headkase314, I can see it, but when I try to dl it (more specifically, try to install dev-essential) synaptic says it cant find the file
<hiku> !hi | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stale> Oer: that is true. My case scenario is that I still have a PC hold 128 RAM, and 7.04 is as low as it can go.
<JamesVoss> Are there any programs out there for linux like this one? http://www.securecentos.com/basic-security/install-les/
<eliezer> i think i made a mistake during installation and now i have no swap memory
<eliezer> because i specifi partition in a new disk
<jrib> !swap | eliezer
<Stale> Oer: speaking for no minimal installation
<ubottu> eliezer: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<KrowTen> hello, when i run virtualbox ose, is there a way to make the window larger, like maybe close to full screen, this little window is difficult to use effectively
<jrib> psyberpnk: erm "dev-essential"?
<i2c> yo yo openjdk/jre or java's jdk/jre!
<jrib> KrowTen: yes, what is your guest os?
<jamiewan> eliezer: just allocate some more
<psyberpnk> jrib, yeah, that one too.  :-)
<jrib> i2c: use what you want
<eliezer> so i dont need swap,my computer neves sleeps
<headkase314> psyberpnk, I get no apt-cache search result for dev-essential.  Are you trying to install build-essential?
<jrib> psyberpnk: there's no such package
<Brack10> hiku: so I did dmesg | grep e1000 and don't see any errors, but it fails when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<i2c> which one is better jrib?
<hiku> JamesVoss: that is a linux app
<Brack10> eth0 not found
<KrowTen> winxp
<JamesVoss> does not work on ubuntu though
<jrib> i2c: they each have their benefits
<JamesVoss> RedHat/RPM based environments
<eliezer> i dont undesrstand allocate ??jaimiewan
<KrowTen> jrib: windowsxp
<i2c> jrib: what about ap computer science in high school?
<hiku> JamesVoss: really? it's a tar.gz file with a .sh script how is that an rpm?
<eliezer> how can i do that ?
<JamesVoss> do I just apt-get install rpm?
<JamesVoss> and then I can use it?
<Stale> so... you can say that I want to make my 128 RAM PC more usable as in it is in the times.
<jrib> KrowTen: try #vbox, but you probably want to install guest additions and then you should be able to resize the window
<hyb> hiku, thanks worked a treat :)
<Oer> dschuett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dibs> can anyone tell me where linux stores it's netowrk totals i.e. total upload etc..
<hiku> JamesVoss: No, you download the tar.gz file and read the install howto on the link you just pasted
<jamiewan> eliezer: gpart some space on disc and format it to swap
<headkase314> !info build_essential | psyberpnk
<ubottu> psyberpnk: Package build_essential does not exist in lucid
<hiku> hyb: oh great...congrats...
<jrib> JamesVoss: why do you want it?  What is your goal?
<headkase314> !info build-essential | psyberpnk
<ubottu> psyberpnk: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<JamesVoss> secure my ubuntu server
<KrowTen> jrib: thank you
<eliezer> jaimiewan, thans
<welinux> C_Okie: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0328/h_1269738388_29fe09e08c.png
<Brack10> Wow Ubuntu boots in less than 30 seconds on my ESX server
<hiku> jrib: he's trying to lock down all commands from normal users like ls, etc ,etc. I mentioned chroot-jail and he found http://www.securecentos.com/basic-security/install-les/ and doesn't know how to set it up
<psyberpnk> jrib, no such package as what?
<jrib> JamesVoss: erm, "secure" in what respect?
<jrib> psyberpnk: as "dev-essential"
<Brack10> of course this is without ethernet working
<Brack10> hiku: still not there...
<JamesVoss> make users not be able to view core system folders
<C_Okie> welinux is this about the types of filesystems or journal filesystem
<headkase314> psyberpnk, jrb, no such package as "dev-essential" are you instead looking for "build-essential"?
<headkase314> !info build-essential | psyberpnk
<ubottu> psyberpnk: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<p1und3r> can anyone help me get my mic working on a vaio with realtek ALC275
<carandraug> I'm trying to create an ext4 filesystem in a device with a GPT partition table. I also want to change the reserved space for super user. I tried to use cfdisk and fdisk but they don't support GPT parition tables. I installed GNU parted but I can't specify the start and end correctly
<welinux> C_Okie: it is modern journal filesystem of my Ubuntu now
<hiku> carandraug: you need to use parted /dev/sdXXXX
<jrib> JamesVoss: but that link you gave doesn't even mention that
<psyberpnk> yes, I am looking for, and can find, build-essential.  The problem is that when I install through synaptic it cannot find one of the dependencies
<JamesVoss> "enforcing root-only permissions on system binaries (binaries that have no place being
<JamesVoss> executed by normal users)"
<thinkinginvain> Hi, Thanks everyone for your tips on music players. Sadly audacious and gnome media player do not do what I want. I have a library of over 20,000 tracks i want a player that can track/monitor that library, manage playlists and is stable and reliable. Is there such a thing for Gnome? to recap: Banshee: sounds terrible compared to other players, Rhythmbox: to buggy, Songbird: stopped linux development, amarok: slow and dependant on kde libraries, e
<C_Okie> oh
<thinkinginvain> xaile: slow, VLC: lacks library management as does audacious and Gnome media player
<headkase314> psyberpnk, if there is a particular application you are trying to build perhaps a guide can be found on that topic?
<JamesVoss> fuck this channel scrolls so fast
<eliezer> jaimewan, looks like im going to need gparted for that,,i dont see how to create swap using Disk Utility,,,just installed
<carandraug> hiku, yes. I did it. And I ttried to then use mkpart primary ext4 4big 0 100 (before that I used unit % to specify unit in percentage). However, that created me a partition but still left 120Gb out as free space
<eliezer> and im downloading updates now
<hiku> !languge | JamesVoss
<C_Okie> so is the copy of the file an entire copy in the intermediate area that is written to?
<psyberpnk> headkase314, I am working my way through the packaging tutorial
<JamesVoss> !language | James Voss
<ubottu> James Voss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<headkase314> psyberpnk, do you have the link for the tutorial you are following?
<jrib> JamesVoss: honestly, ubuntu is likely fine for what you want to do, I don't understand what exactly you want to accomplish
<JamesVoss> okay
<JamesVoss> nvm
<welinux>  dibs: /var/cache/apt/archives --- for packages ; /tmp  ---- for flv video (YouTube and so on)
<JamesVoss> thank you
<chrisbuntunerd> ls 'yes' says ls: cannot access yes: No such file or directory
<jrib> JamesVoss: maybe you want to chroot jail your users but that's just a hassle
<headkase314> psyberpnk, I installed build-essential last night on this machine without errors.
<JamesVoss> 10-4
<psyberpnk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jrib> chrisbuntunerd: are you addressing that to someone?
<chrisbuntunerd> anyone
<Dr_Willis> chrisbuntunerd:  what are you even trying to do?
<chrisbuntunerd> crash my system
<hiku> chrisbuntunerd: you might want to stay in #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have a legit ubuntu support question
<jamiewan> eliezer: and you will have to turn the swap on i think also after you set it up
<eliezer> sorri i got it now,im creating Swap whats i Gb in Mb i want to create a 2G Swap ??
<hayoo> bonjour tout le monde
<hayoo> ah
<chrisbuntunerd> lahran said to
<C_Okie> like C:\foo.c would be just int main(char argv[]) { }  and if you wanted to write to it as main(char argv[]) { BST tree; tree.push(new tree); } to the file would it copy the old one save the changes and then note changes in the intermediate area
<DARPA> hayoo: Siegsigev
<eliezer> how can i run that swap partition ?
<headkase314> psyberpnk, is there a specific point in that guide you have reached giving the error?
<sifter_> when i try to run "sudo -C network" it simply displays "PCI (sysfs)" for several seconds and then disappears
<sifter_> why is this happening?
<eliezer> if i restart will that take effect con restart,,Swap partition
<dibs> welinux: I am trying to get the total internet usage in a text format, is that stored somewhere in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<psyberpnk> headkase314, hum looks like updating apt did the trick.  It worked this time.  thx.
<jamiewan> eliezer: have you created it yet
<jrib> sifter_: I'm guessing there should be a "lshw" in there?
<Dr_Willis> eliezer:  2gb  about 2000mb +- rounding.. since it may want round up to the nearest cylinder
<headkase314> psyberpnk, have you double-checked the lines entered?  Ok, glad it's working for good!
<IdleOne> chrisbuntunerd: please do not troll here
<welinux> dibs: it was about soft
<carandraug> hiku, I don't know how to adjust the reserved space with parted but is the only that I see that creates partitions only when using GUID partition tables. I plan to then make the filesystem with mkfs
<psyberpnk> headkase314, no, I am not having any problems, just trying to get the packages needed to start playing around with packaging
<dibs> welinux: I'm not after soft?
<welinux> ok
<eliezer> not yet,im just a few clicks away,,im making sure,,thanks Dr_Willis
<psyberpnk> headkase314, synaptic was just misbehaving.
<chrisbuntunerd> Idleone:sorry
<sifter_> yeah,jrib
<headkase314> psyberpnk, ok good, done! ;)
<dibs> welinux: Do you know where I can find the eth0 figures?
<sifter_> i have been typing "sudo lswh -C network"
<C_Okie> did I make that really complicated
<jrib> sifter_: do you get network info if you don't include the -C?  Try typing "reset" first
<welinux> dibs: ifconfig
<dibs> ok cool, will see what I can find
<wilhart> just installed new ubuntu, i have windows 7 but grub didnt ask for what to boot to
<jamiewan> eliezer: gparted should give you option to turn it on or off the swap partition that is
<wilhart> what is the filename to edit that?
<thune3> dibs: "cat /proc/net/dev" has stats since boot
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you are in ubuntu now? you may want to rerun 'sudo update-grub' and reboot and see if it shows Windows in the grub menus then.
<sifter_> sorry, i was booted
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: trying that now
<sifter_> what was your advice?
<eliezer> jaimewan im using this   http://imagebin.org/110125
<welinux> dibs: sudo aptitude install ettercap-gtk   ----- a lot of interesting net tools :)
<eliezer> is the one it brings as default
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: hmm
<eliezer> im updating,,have to wait to get gparted
<jamiewan> yep yep
<eliezer> could this be done in terminal ?
<vol7ron> what does that circle button do in the window ?
<jamiewan> yes
<vol7ron> is it just a close window?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: should there show windows after generating grub.cfg?
<hiku> eliezer: jamiewan are you trying to turn on your swap partition?
<Aemaeth> i've been having problems with the xbmc repositories
<sifter_> when i type "sudo lshw -C network" all i get is  PCI sysfs for a few seconds and then nothing. what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  yes. I have windows in my grub menu..
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: hmm
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: it didnt say windows at all
<jamiewan> hiku: hes creating some swap space
<CT1> Hi all. Is it possible (if so, is it not advisable?) to have my home on an ntfs volume.  I dual boot (well, single boot now that W7 is broken) my OS('s) are on one partitioned disk. My "Data" is on a seperate, large drive.  Before windows "broke" I doctored the registry to see "My Documents"... etc... as folders/directories on my big disk.  Can I have Ubuntu see that as my home directory? Please point me to some documents describing how, or expl
<eliezer> hiku , i just created a Swap partition,,need to run it
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:   No idea. Try rebooting and see if it shows up.. or look in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: just linux image, initrd and memtest
<hiku> eliezer: try swapon /dev/sdX
<lax_> hey guys, where is my root password stored?
<maco> CT1: very bad idea
<hiku> lax_: there is no root password
<hiku> !sudo | lax
<ubottu> lax: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> CT1: do not put home on ntfs, you'll have permission issues
<Gnea> lax_: the root password is stored nowhere
<sifter_> i am troubleshooting my wireless connection. when i type "sudo lshw -C network" all i get is  PCI sysfs for a few seconds and then nothing. what should i do?
<lax_> isint it in /etc/shadow?
<jrib> lax_: no
<maco> CT1: however you could have an NTFS partition that mounts at ~/Data  or something
<hiku> lax_: !sudo > lax
<jrib> !root | lax_
<ubottu> lax_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eliezer> no such file or directiry
<lax_> what about sudo password?
<Gnea> lax_: it can't store what does not exist. please to be using sudo.
<Gnea> sudo uses your password
<lax_> so where is my sudo password stored?
<jrib> lax_: there's a hash of your password in /etc/shadow...
<Gnea> it's your password
<blet> how to add a user into sudo group?
<sifter_> i am troubleshooting my wireless connection. when i type "sudo lshw -C network" all i get is  PCI sysfs for a few seconds and then nothing. what should i do?
<lax_> yes, jrib can i encrypt my /etc/shadow?
<jrib> blet: add the user to the admin group: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Gnea> blet: that website should explain it
<jrib> lax_: erm, why...
<Gnea> lax_: /etc/shadow is already encrypted.
<hiku> lax_: that wouldn't be a good idea
<lax_> hash can be broken
<welinux>  blet: try to ad to *admin* group
<Dr_Willis> lax_:  if they can get to the hash...
<eliezer> hiku,i t says no such file or directory
<jrib> lax_: really?  break it...
<Gnea> lax_: only if the password is weak.
<blet> ok
<sifter_> i am troubleshooting my wireless connection. when i type "sudo lshw -C network" all i get is  PCI sysfs for a few seconds and then nothing. what should i do?
<hiku> lax_: can anyone access your machine besides you like can they touch it?
<lax_> md5 hash if u use a rainbow cracker.. takes a few hours to crack
<lax_> def doable
<hiku> eliezer: what is the /dev/ for your swap partition?
<Gnea> if you use a weak password, you deserve to get pwned
<jrib> you guys are silly
<lax_> hiku yes, via ssh
<DARPA> lax_ : md6
<sifter_> i am troubleshooting my wireless connection. when i type "sudo lshw -C network" all i get is  PCI sysfs for a few seconds and then nothing. what should i do?
<jrib> lax_: look at permission on /etc/shadow for starters
<hiku> lax_: so, your saying that anyone with ssh can phycially touch your computer?
<eliezer> u got me there,,i dont know what u mean
<sifter_> i need help
<lax_> well my ssh if its not updated can be vuln
<DARPA> sifter_ type iwconfig
<lax_> lots of ssh exploits out there
<DARPA> lax_ : lol
<McLinux> lax_: do you have top clearance data on your machine?
<lax_> no
<DARPA> ROFL
<sifter_> "no wireless extensions"
<hiku> eliezer: a partition of the disk will leave you with /dev(device/sda1 that would be partition 1 of the harddrive sda
<thune3> Aemaeth: it looks like development has moved to https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/ppa , but some are still having problems. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9730697
<Gnea> lax_: lots of people who read them, too
<eliezer> do i need to run it as sudo
<eliezer> ok let me see
<CT1> maco: I'm happy with my current setup. I know where things are. But I have siblings over from time to time that (I don't blame them) look in "Places>Music" for my music for example.  It seems logical to them, they instantly feel alienated from the entire linux scene because of my poor storage setup...
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: is it possible linux removed windows boot sector ?
<DARPA> sifter_ :  lsusb make
<hiku> eliezer: yes, sudo swapon /dev/sd#
<eliezer> http://imagebin.org/110125  see this
<lax_> does anyone here enable root for their ubuntu?
<eliezer> is a screenshot
<linoge> is there any way for network manager to use /dev/ttyACM0 instead of /dev/ttyACM1 when using for usb modem?
<DARPA> lax_: does a bear poop in the woods
<maco> CT1: make symlinks
<hiku> lax_: lol I do.... =) but that's just me.
<lax_> yup
<headkase314> lax_, root should be avoided completely.
<eliezer> ok let me try as sudo
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  grub installs to the MBR of the first hard drive.. so Yes.. thast does remove the windows boot loader on the MBR and replaces it with GRUB - thats how it normally works,.
<DARPA> lol
<maco> CT1: ln -s ~/Data/My\ Music  ~/Music
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  can you mount/access your windows partitions  at all from Linux?
<lax_> gentoo and all the flavor distros use root
<Gnea> lax_, hiku: doing so is not encouraged here.
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: yea i can mount it.
<sifter_> lsub make command not found?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: sdb1
<maco> CT1: the goal is to keep things like .ssh, .Xauthority, .bashrc etc on your normal ext3 partition
<Gnea> lax_: they also have sudo
<lax_> gotcha
<hiku> Gnea: hmm, yeah, I know. been using linux way before ubuntu was a twinkle in anyones eye
<maco> CT1: or ext4... but... a linux filesystem
<Gnea> so you don't HAVE to use su all the time
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you could try using the pc's boot menus/bios to tell it to boot the 2nd hd..  I have several systems set up that way.
<sifter_> darpa, lsub command not found
<CT1> jrib: sorry, I was going to reply/ask something but that simlink stuff caught my attention.
<headkase314> lax_, if you're in the recovery console you end up as root and that is the proper place to be root.  Every other instance of needing elavation beyond being in a recovery console should use sudo.
<Gnea> hiku: same
<eliezer> i did like this,,,sudo swapon /dev/sda2,,,thats how my partition ends
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: yep. i tried the other disc too
<eliezer> is that how it is done on terminal
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: have to try again or something
<jrib> CT1: what maco says is good advice
<McLinux> also, sudo lets you track who's using commands and such
<hiku> eliezer: yes
<Gnea> hiku: but, this channel being what it is, it is expected that such a concept be respected
<maco> CT1: then the Places menu would still work and the permissions that dotfiles need to have inside ~ are available
<lax_> thanks headkase314
<McLinux> so you can easily see who's attempting to violate your system
<hiku> eliezer: perfect
<eliezer> ok i did and nothing seem to happend
<DARPA> sifter_ lsusb
<eliezer> just got another line
<eliezer> to run another command
<headkase314> lax_, you're welcome - that is how I see it and it works for me! ;)
<eliezer> is that mean it is ok ?
<hiku> Gnea: totally. and I didn't tell him how to do it. I only stated that I did it when replying to his question.
<Gnea> hiku: :)
<linoge> is there any way for network manager to use /dev/ttyACM0 instead of /dev/ttyACM1 when using for usb modem?
<sifter_> darpa, it lists several options -v, -s, -d, -D, -t, -V
<CT1> maco: I'm rather new-ish to this, but the symlink stuff sounds perfect for my situation.  /me thanks all and fires up google to research.  Thanks!
<Gnea> linoge: can't you change it in the settings?
<hiku> eliezer: yes, now add that to your /etc/fstab
<eliezer> ooo yes is now o system monitor
<DARPA> sifter_ : is your wifi usb or pci compliance ?
<eliezer> ok how i do that ?
<hiku> eliezer: it should look like - /dev/sda2 swap sw 0 0
<sifter_> i believe it is pci, there is nothing external
<maco> CT1: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/11/links.html
<hiku> ok nite all.
<sifter_> how can i check?
<eliezer> run that on terminal,hiku
<sifter_> it is  atheros
<sifter_> on my asus eee pc 900a
<hiku> eliezer: no, edit /etc/fstab and add that entry to the end of the file. sudo vi /etc/fstab
<headkase314> !gksduo | lax_  Should be used for graphical applications.
<CT1> maco: Thankyou!
<sifter_> i am trying to troubleshoot the problem . . . "No network devices available"
<kapipi> Hey, I am having intermittent issues with mouse and keyboard input. Keyboard input stops working in non-gtk (apparently) applications like Netbeans and Opera. Also mouse ceases to work normally at intervals (maybe 3 times a day), meaning that I can still move the pointer around, but clicking does nothing, or sometimes clicks are misplaced, so that if I click on the windows border it instead registers as a click inside the windows. The issue 
<billybigrigger> sifter_, iwconfig
<billybigrigger> ?
<DARPA> sifter_ : dunno look at the serial number and google it
<billybigrigger> what does it say?
<linoge> Gnea: where? There's no place to point ttyACM1 as the default device
<linoge> *ttyACM0
<sifter_> iwconfig "no wireless extensions"
<billybigrigger> sifter_, lsmod | grep ath
<billybigrigger> sifter_, will show you if any atheros modules are loaded
<headkase314> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in lucid
<eliezer> how can i run the fstab editor,,on gedit
<headkase314> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<headkase314> ^ lax_
<sifter_> there was no output for lsmod | grep ath
<billybigrigger> sifter_, btw what atheros card?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: ok it doenst ever show a grub i have 2 initrds
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: jsut hops over grub and boots directly
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: to the default kernel
<sifter_> i'm looking for the specific name of the card
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: i have 2 kernels there and memtest should be visible too
<billybigrigger> sifter_, lspci | grep net
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  sounds like grub isent seeing the windows drives.. Time to check the grub2 docs.
<billybigrigger> should display your wireless card
<Dr_Willis> !grub2  | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<doctorZeus> Is there an easy way to look at my hard drive usage (used/free) in GB?  In Nautilus it only shows it in 1.x TB
<billybigrigger> doctorZeus, df -h
<Dr_Willis> doctorZeus:  command line.. 'df -h'
<thinkinginvain> anyone ever use gmusicbrowser?
<sifter_> sifter_, lspci | grep net yields no output
<sifter_> haha
<sifter_> ther eis no sifter in there, i just copied it
<eliezer> ok hiku,,is this how look like when done adding that line ?
<sifter_> lspci | grep net yeilds no output
<eliezer> http://imagebin.org/110133
<doctorZeus> ty
<eliezer> i havent save it yet
<Aemaeth> thanks thun3 finally got it to recognize after a lot of updating
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: should i boot with windows cd and go to console and type fixmbr ? or something
<thune3> thune3: np, just to confirm: the ~team-xbmc-svn ppa is ok? (in case someone else asks)
<RPG-Master> OK, I've been having this terrible problem, where my system will randomly freeze and my screen will be filled with this random jagged pattern. No amount of key pressing will fix it. I just have to hold down my power button and kill it.... is this an issue with my NVIDIA drivers? Or even the graphic chip it's self?
<thune3> Aemaeth: np, just to confirm: the ~team-xbmc-svn ppa is ok? (in case someone else asks)
<jrib> RPG-Master: I've had a grahics card fail like that...
<Aemaeth> the page you gave me linked to the correct ppa yes
<RPG-Master> jrib: D:
<gravyface> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition and mistakenly choose "Mail Server" and would now like to remove it.  Is this possible?
<jrib> RPG-Master: can you swap it or is that not really feasible?
<RPG-Master> jrib: And then you can still turn it on  and it's fine for a little while?
<jrib> RPG-Master: yep and when you put a new one it works fine forever :P
<RPG-Master> jrib: Nope it's a laptop :(
<jrib> RPG-Master: try the open source drivers and see if it still happens maybe.  Yep, mine was a laptop card too
<RPG-Master> CRRRRRAAAAAAAAAPPPPPP
<happyface1994> how do I enable screen compositing in unr 10.04?
<djzn> any chances to see 10.04.1 released yet TONIGHT ?
<ChogyDan> djzn: why?  Isn't it just updated ISOs?
<headkase314> RPG-Master, at any time do you have a legible display like showing a proper boot-screen?
<hunterm> yes
<djzn> yes right
<happyface1994> how do I enable screen compositing in unr 10.04?
<dr3mro> plz where to download ubuntu 10.04.1 iso .... it should have been released today .17th aug 2010 ... but i can't find a link to it
<djzn> however, when you do installation production, it is handy
<djzn> i need to reinstall 50 machines
<en1ac3r> woooo aaaa....us here !
<RPG-Master> headkase314: I'm using it right now.
<en1ac3r> have we any backtrack fans here tonight ?
<Dr_Willis> en1ac3r:  not really.. they have their own support channel.
<headkase314> RPG-Master, do you have a Live-CD you can boot the the desktop using and see if that temporary environment works as expected?  Come here from the Live-CD if you can?
<en1ac3r> no backtrack 4 enthusiasts ?
<Dr_Willis> en1ac3r:  not really.. they have their own support channel. <------------------- Not here.
<djzn> dr3mro: you also want the .1 release
<RPG-Master> headkase314: Well that problem is, I don't know what triggers it... Like, I'm doing fine right now, I can play videos and everything...
<en1ac3r> im pissed off....milworm has finished...
<djzn> 10.04.1, please!!!!!!!!
<RPG-Master> *the
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r: SUP
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: can you help please
<en1ac3r> milworm has left the building
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r: RSA3 MD6
<headkase314> RPG-Master, intermittent and not based on any specific program supports hardware failure as probable.
<djzn> 0.04.1
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  all i can say is check the grub2 forums and wiki pages. I have rarely had issues with grub2. You have not even mentioned what version of windows you are using.
<dr3mro> djzn, yes ...
<en1ac3r> rsa3 md6 ?
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r: conflick3r
<en1ac3r> conflick3r  ?
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r: nvd hash
<RPG-Master> headkase314: Once Again.... CCCRRRAAAAAPPPP
<evon> anyone no where i can get some ubuntu wallpapers for dual monitors that are tall instead of wide?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: windows7
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: should i install ubuntu again ?
<dr3mro> where is the 10.04.1 ISO file ... it's not on the servers yet ? and it should have been released a month ago but postponed twice for yesterday 17th aug ..??
<RPG-Master> evon: How about some beautiful photography? :D
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  ive not used GRUB2 with win7 yet either. My only win7 box has 2 hard drives. one for ubuntu one for windows.
<headkase314> RPG-Master, ideally just let it run MemTest from the GBUB menu?  See if you can get that to loop a few times for display corruption?  Hold Shift while booting to get the mem-test diagnostic utility?
<superjoe> is mod_ssl no longer the preferred way of supporting HTTPS connections with apache?
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you may have better luck learning/reading up and figureing out how to fix GRUB then just trying to reinstgall.. (thats windows thinking)
<RPG-Master> headkase314: I'll try that
<superjoe> looks like libapache2-mod-gnutls is the closest alternative
<RPG-Master> evon: 'cus I can supply some of that ;D
<suave> hello
<headkase314> RPG-Master, if it never happens to corrupt as long as you keep Mem-Test looping then try another OS on it to rule out faulty-drivers.
<evon> rpg-master: i'm down with that
<en1ac3r> alpha six 3 : sweet3r my man..right on brother :)
<Xearo> Question, I am running a rooted Android phone with Wireless Tether and I am not seeing the SSID pop-up on my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop but it will pop-up on one of my Windows 7 machines. I tried manually putting the SSID in for the setting but no luck. Tried googling it with no luck. Any ideas?
<RPG-Master> evon: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpgmaster94/
<wilhart> hmmm
<dr3mro> at least someone tell us it's delayed again ?? so we go away ??? ubuntu 10.04.1
<evon> rpg-master: thanks i'll take a look
<ubbuntu> what did  maco say that package was again?
<RPG-Master> evon: I don't like how they hid the original size option for downloading... just ask if you need help finding it. :)
<headkase314> RPG-Master, the period "never" is a few days of running MemTest and seeing if the graphics corrupt and it locks.  If it doesn't then try another os.  Whatever happens that machine just moved over from operating as normal to an "unstable" status so if you got stuff you want to save burn or backup data on that machine.
<wilhart>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<wilhart> /dev/sdb1               1       30402   244196352    7  HPFS/NTFS
<thune3> dr3mro, djzn: it'll drop when it's ready. to get 99.9% of the way there you could take your chances with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/ , though sometimes it doens't fit on a cd (though i think these actually do.
<wilhart> how do i put in grub.conf to show this sector so i can boot to windows 7
<RPG-Master> headkase314: Will do.... Thanks for delivering this sad news :(
<headkase314> RPG-Master, Good luck!
<evon> rpg-master: they look great. "Unreal" is one of my favourites
<solow> what IM has webcam support?
<en1ac3r> who,s backtracking tonight....
<CT1> unbootable (PAID FOR!) w7 won't boot.  I'm happy, my siblings/room-mates are happy.  I've showed them where their files are (symlinks will come soon to make it even smoother) But I miss PCDJ Red and Cooledit Pro 2.1.  Are there REPLICAS (I say replica because when I'm in a "creative state of mind" relearning interfaces ruines the flow)
<the20year> anyone know when they're going to update ubuntu for idiots?
<eliezer> hiku,i can just use sawp on only for seccion then i tur it on wigh gparted,,when i restart is gone,,i dont see it on system monitor
<headkase314> !skype | solow, Skype will have the most likely to work for you if you have Windows counterparts using it.
<ubottu> solow, Skype will have the most likely to work for you if you have Windows counterparts using it.: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<itsux2bu> can a gui be added to server version of ubuntu ?
<en1ac3r> where can i get a fake ap script from...?
<CT1> the20year:  No specific date so far. Waiting with as much anticipation as you.... Idiots unite? :p
<eliezer> how cain i add Swap to fstab ?
<borja_> cool
<the20year> having an awful time installing a few games for ubuntu :(
<bastid_raZor> !swap | eliezer :follow the guide here
<ubottu> eliezer :follow the guide here: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<eliezer> i created the partition,,just need to add it to fstad ?
<thinkinginvain> sudo apt-get install zim
<en1ac3r> anyone knows of a goosd fake ap script...?
<thinkinginvain> soory, disregard, wrong window
<corespee1xxx> I just change my umask in the /etc/profile, ideas what command to run to make changes take effect?
<en1ac3r> fake ap script antone ?
<headkase314> solow, my grammar really sucked on explaining that last line:  Skype is a good choice if you want to keep in contact with not only Linux users but also need Windows, and OSX users included.  It's proprietary but at the same time it is pragmatic.
<wilhart> ok my GRUB does not load on reboot
<wilhart> it just jumps over the selecrion screen
<CT1> eliezer: Idioticly, after many format/reinstall cycles (windows based) I found I ended up with 2 swap partitions on one disk, which ubuntu uses automatically.
<carlos111> RhythmBox wants text/html decoder plugin. Does anyone know witch package contains it? i tried several already
<A|phA_SIX3> headkase314: skype is the worst choice ever
<en1ac3r> i need scripts...i live for scripts....i must have scripts....woooooaghhhh
<borja_> alternative to skipe?
<headkase314> A|phA_SIX3, explain the better options?
<en1ac3r> scripts !
<solow> headkase314, thanks :)
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  That is a 10-4 DUH
<headkase314> solow, you're welcome - getting your web-cam and microphone set up can turn out to be further issues and if so just come back here, you're welcome!
<solow> :)
<arturo393> hi
<en1ac3r> alpha..do you know of a good fake ap script
<thune3> itsux2bu: you can add desktop to server version. depends on how much of the desktop you want installed, but ubuntu-desktop package will install everything with the trimmings.
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  yea
<eliezer> well i created a swap about 2G for a 51G Hard Drive,,im reading how to add to fstab
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  L1
<en1ac3r> :)
<en1ac3r> l1 ?
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  Bt4 r1
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  tether a droid
<arturo393> anyone knows how to improve the suspension time on start up?
<cliff_> Does any1 know how to end an unresponsive terminal command? (not a running GUI program, but when you write a command in terminal and it never ends.)
<en1ac3r> yes,seen that on there...
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  goal
<A|phA_SIX3> en1ac3r:  goal ?
<bastid_raZor> cliff_: press ctrl C
<en1ac3r> bingo,japs a gud un :)
<arturo393> cliff_: ctrl+C or ctrl+D
<borja_> red like mars is the color of my flag
<itsux2bu> i have i have ubuntu 10.04 server.. how can i add a desktop to it? what the default gui for ubuntu?
<A|phA_SIX3> borja_ : I like your status
<cliff_> bastid_raZor, and arturo393: TY both!
<rafazed> ubuntu 32 bits vs 64 bits?
<rafazed> i will buy and amd athlon II x4 with 64 bits support, should I install Ubuntu 64bits version?
<billybigrigger> itsux2bu, why did you download ubuntu 10.04 server and want to put a desktop on it?
<billybigrigger> you should have just installed ubuntu 10.04
<orion_Xorg> corespee1xxx,    'source /etc/profile
<xangua> itsux2bu: why not better install the ubuntu desktop cd instead of server¿¿ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<arturo393> cliff_: you always can kill a process if it does not respond , try htop to perform it.
<teejis> has anyone had issues with installing wubi 10 on an ibm thinkpad t41?
<CT1> Oh! Cooledit<=Wine!  Perhaps. I hope so. The, full featured and superior open source (+cross platform) alternative has a vastly different interface.  I'm sure is far better and more intuitive, but I'm drunk... I mean, I want my inspiration to shine, rather than being clouded with new...  Wrong channel.  Drink distorts things.  I respect and love you collectively for your technical help whenever it's needed... again, a little drunk.... I'm off.  
<corespee1xxx> orion_Xorg: Yeah, I've changed it. How do I make changes come alive?
<xangua> rafazed: how many ram does it have¿
<itsux2bu> ok.. next question..
<rafazed> what is the key combination to restar the computer, it was like REISUB or something like that
<headkase314> A|phA_SIX3, please answer truthfully if you are a bot?  What was your favorite childrhood memory?
<rafazed> 4gb
<rafazed> 2x2
<itsux2bu> is there a linux versuon of vlc ?
<coz_> itsux2bu,  yes there is
<orion_Xorg> corespee1xxx, the command line is 'source' As I have told you
<A|phA_SIX3> headkase314: AIDS
<coz_> itsux2bu,   sud apt-get install vlc
<itsux2bu> sudo
<coz_> yes
<rafazed> xangua
<coz_> itsux2bu,  yes sudo
<itsux2bu> ok..
<xangua> rafazed: try 64bit then, you can also use 32bit with no problem
<headkase314> A|phA_SIX3, achieved !troll status! ;)
<sharky> +1
<A|phA_SIX3> headkase314: Wow can I become a wizard with mystical powers
<rafazed> but i have heard of some problems on 64bit version
<rafazed> first it takes more ram
<xangua> rafazed: the only issue with 32bit is it doesn't detect 4gb of ram but you can detect them with !pae
<rafazed> and second it isnt compatible with all of the programs
<en1ac3r> anyone got anygood wpa password lists ?
<rafazed> xangua: btw how do i send you a private message like u?
<headkase314> A|phA_SIX3, this is a courtesy comment to say I will not be feeding you - I will haughtily proceed to ignore you now.
<Guest69919> I suddenly can't boot into Lucid. It freezes at Logo. No key combination will get response inluding alt-prtscrn-reisub. I'm in CLI now.
<dr3mro> please can any one help me with my laptop overheat
<Guest69919> Previously was not doing anything I thought was suspect.
<A|phA_SIX3> headkase314: Good because I bite the hand that feeds JIT
<en1ac3r> dr3mro....proceed to the window and let go in a forward fashion
<shawnboy> So, if anyone has advice on what to try to fix my freezing on boot, I'd appreciate help.
<A|phA_SIX3> headkase314: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Gt2D5mbrU
<rafazed> xangua
<coz_> shawnboy,  is this a fresh install... an upgraded previous version...or did this occur after updates?
<shawnboy> coz_: no, been using it for quite some time. Latest updates I remember were seemingly insignificant lang_en updates.
<itsux2bu> oh wait.. i need to install  guest additions in vbox..
<coz_> shawnboy,  mmm that;s odd if they were just language updates...not sure they could have this effect
<Tempus_Fugit> Hello all...........does anyone know a simple way to make my laptop a hotspot to share my eth connection with my android phone?
<shawnboy> coz_: s'what I thought.
<coz_> shawnboy,  and each attemtp to boot  freezes?
<shawnboy> tried 4 times
<shawnboy> locks hard.
<shawnboy> at logo
<rafazed> @xangua hi
<coz_> shawnboy,  mm...at logon you mean ...yes??
<itsux2bu> i am liking this vm stuff..  have my windows, while i learn ubuntu/linux
<shawnboy> no, ubuntu Lucid logo. never get to logon gdm screen.
<coz_> shawnboy,  at that point  can you hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get into text console?
<coz_> shawnboy,  oh
<xangua> rafazed: ¿¿
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: can you check your logs?
<coz_> shawnboy,  do you have nvidia card by chance?
<rafazed> how do i send you a private message like your last message?
<zkriesse> rafazed: /msg nick
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: was only question I could think of.. but I've never done that, so would need some guidance (seeing what's going on when it freezes).
<Tempus_Fugit> Looking to turn my laptop into a hotspot for wifi on my phone anyone know how I can do this with lucid ???
<itsux2bu> does vlc need a gui?
<AndrewMC> Tempus_Fugit~ right click network icon in menu>> edit connections>> edit eth0>> then ipv4 settings>> then shared with other computers
<shawnboy> I'm basically familiar with CLI... nano et. in irssi now.
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: I would check kern.log then Xorg.?.log or something   both in /var/log
<coz_> ChogyDan,  ah  I thought he said it freezes with the  plymouth ubuntu theme...yes?
<ChogyDan> coz_: yeah, it sounds like it is before gdm kicks in
<Tempus_Fugit> AndrewMC: Not seeing the shared with other computers ...was with you all the way to ipv4 settings...a box at the bottom is checked that says available to all users ..however that is just for all users with an acct on the laptop
<coz_> ChogyDan,  not sure he can access the logs without perhaps the live cd
<AndrewMC> Tempus_Fugit~ its in the automatic(DHCP) dropdown menu
<rafazed> what else, besides recognizing more than 3.2gb ram, the 64bit version can do?
<coz_> ChogyDan,  and even then the logs would not have recorded anything at that point  I dont believe
<the20year> is it possible that a program i've installed using ubuntu software center is stuck on my system? I'm trying to download a game off playdeb.net and for some reason every time i install it , i get the out of date version which i thought I removed from my system
<Tempus_Fugit> AndrewMC: mine does not show a drop down menu for dhcp just an input box however there is a icon that says "routes"
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: looks like last signif entry in kern.log is loading (or trying) kernel.
<AndrewMC> Tempus_Fugit~ do you see a drop down next to something like "Method:"
<xangua> rafazed: with !pae 32bit can detect more than 3.2bgof ram
<the20year> anyone?
<headkase314> the20year, playdeb and it's related getdeb both require a one-time install of a package from their respective web-sites to place their repository information into sources.list.
<itsux2bu> what is dkms ?
<the20year> is there a way to remove the getdeb that's on my system? playdeb.net says it has the newest compile of the program , but the software center has a 1 year old version  ,I installed the software center version , then uninstalled it
<avi_> hey guys, I'm on Lucid, and I think my C/C++ compilers are broken. I can't compile from the command line (garbage errors) using g++, and I can't compile in Code::Blocks, running from the terminal it says it couldn't find Intel c/c++ compiler. I can't even launch codelite, because of the same issue. What
<headkase314> the20year, have you done that?  Installed a .deb file using gdebi and then "sudo apt-get update" to ensure you were getting the latest versions?  "sudo apt-get upgrade" will do this.
<avi_> 's up?
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: yeah, I dunno, maybe coz_ has an idea?  Are you booting into recovery mode?
<the20year> i'm running it now , i did it somewhat recently, will it update even though the program is currently uninstalled?
<_pg_> I'm wanting to make a media center on a weaker computer, can someone recommend the lightest/best way to go? It runs boxee decently as long as the content is local.
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: yes, I'm in recovery mode now... CLI root w/ networking.
<headkase314> the20year, you can go to -> Aministration > Software Sources to remove the playdeb repository information but unfortunately just doing that alone may leave you with some programs that are installed as "greater version" number programs - you're system won't automatically remove packages that came from the playdeb repository.
<the20year> k
<thinkinginvain> Guayadeque Music Player looks promising
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: can you pastebin your kern.log?  pastebinit makes it easy
<the20year> i'm looking at it now , and after looking at the 'install additional software' that was required to install it , the data that it says it used was from the old versiom
<cannonfodder> is there a program that spits out the hex or ascii value of any key i hit on keyboard?  i want to see wat ascii value gets spit out when i hit the volume button on my new laptop...the volume doesnt seem to respond when i hit the volume buttons
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: I think. I'd have to check really quick if I have lynx installed and if it will be lynx friendly. Won't tak long. You'd only want latest few screens I'm guessing.
<headkase314> the20year, research ppa-purge if you need to remove the repository in a sane manner.  ppa-purge right now comes from a few testing repositories.  Those aren't really good to get it from as they tend to include stuff you don't want.  Give me a minute with google.
<tone>  - -
<tone> go home
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: just use: pastebinit kern.log
<tarikk> Hey guys, I'm trying to connect MSN on empathy but I can't get it to login. I'm assuming this is because I'm behind a proxy. What do I do? I've setup system-wide proxy settings and everything works fine..
<_pg_> I'm wanting to make a media center on a weaker computer, can someone recommend the lightest/best way to go? It runs boxee decently as long as the content is local.
<tone> you can use emesene..
<the20year> i'll look at it , i just don't understand i guess, i'm used to windows
<tarikk> Its just empathy
<tone> if you just hava empathy  i cant help you /
<tone> im a newer.
<delaware> how often does your ubuntu have to be reinstalled from curroption like windows always has to?  just interested in other people's experiences.
<xaemonic_> hi guys
<headkase314> the20year, see this -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html <- for instructions and a download link as a .deb package you install with gdebi.  It will only install the ppa-purge command - nothing else.  Then you can try to work through those instructions and try?  I'm not sure if it will cleanly remove the programs if the repository isn't an actual ppa however: so, I don't know
<xaemonic_> how do i install a fserv script into my xchat irc.....
<headkase314> completely if ppa-purge will work for you! :(
<FloodBot4> headkase314: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thune3> cannonfodder: maybe "xinput list | grep id" then "xinput test <id_number>"
<tone> - -#
<shawnboy> :)  anyone know how to copy / paste in pure CLI mode? ie from nano to lynx paste-bin ?
<cannonfodder> thanks thune3
<xaemonic_> how do i install a fserv script into my xchat irc..
<pgpkeys> any recommendations for a viable alternative to evolution?
<delaware> pgpkeys: gmail
<robertwall> thunderbird
<pgpkeys> i have gmail. i want something for local usage.
<cteeto> Does anyone know if its possible to get the 3in1 magicjoybox pc controller adapter to work in linux? It does not offiicially support linux, but it shows up when I run hwinfo
<pgpkeys> having too many problems with evolution only getting so many emails and then gaking and forgetting passwords, and .. driving me nuts :)
<Tempus_Fugit> AndrewMC: Hmm ok well that disconnected me
<tik> hi
<tik> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: I have log file in one screen, lynx paste-bin in another, but don't know how get part or all of log file into paste-bin without GUI.  :(
<delaware> pgpkeys:  honestly i don't know.  i either use gmail's web client or check it on my blackberry.
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: did pastebinit not work?
<pgpkeys> actually since google handles the email for my domain as it is, I was hoping for an all-in-one that also integrated with google calendars
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: I am not familiar with pasti-binit. Is it command line utility package I can install?
<jellow> shawnboy: yes
<coz_> shawnboy,  did you get to your logs?
<shawnboy> Ahah! There's an answer for everything, it seems. I'll install really fast.
<AndrewMC> Tempus_Fugit~ sorry thats all i know on that matter
<headkase314> !ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking ppa-purge is going to be in the default repos in the next release.
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak also has ppa-purge support now i think
<gxa> 大家好
<gxa> 我是中国的LINUX用户，我使用的是YLMF OS 3.0
<headkase314> !ppa-purge | Will be standard in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick -> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/247556
<delaware> ^^ toyota
<wilhart> where do i see if i have sill a working windows7 on my sdb1 ?
<shawnboy> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/KpgiQMSD
<wilhart> i think my install failed my windows 7
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you had linux on its own hard drive? sda, and windows on sdb?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: windows in 250giga and linux in 320giga now it said i ubuntu install that there is no operation system in sda
<Blue1> wilhart: tried this?  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: the install
<gxa> 我的PC上安装了WINDOWS XP ，WINDOWS 7 ，PUPPY LINUX， YLMF OS3.0四个系统，运行非常稳定
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you have 2 hard drives? sda (linux) and sdb (windows) ? or 2 partitions?
<gxa> 一个硬盘，多个分区
<M5800> yoros
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: yeap..
<M5800> yobros
<maco> !cn | gxa
<ubottu> gxa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: the first one
<Blue1> !cn | gxa
<delaware> will someone kick gxa?
<Dr_Willis> If  You have 2 seperate hard drives. You could let grub stay on the linux HD.. and windows on its own.. and let each use their own bootloader.
<M5800> hahah
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  I would say Unpluyg the linux hd. and see if windows boots.
<Blue1> delaware: ahh cap'n but I don' think I've got the pow'r!
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: i've tried everything ever windows repair didnt find no windows oh well .
<M5800> @delware i think if ure install linix, u should only put 1 HD in and vice versa
<KB1JWQ> delaware: Unrikery.  The !cn factoid seems to have worked. :-)
<IdeAleSs> I need a simple image editing tool for my wife.  Something like irfanview.  Is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  you may want to ask in #windows.
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: hmm, your wifi is getting there.  Have you tried alt+sysrq+k?
<Blue1> IdeAleSs: gimp
<Richiie> could anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> IdeAleSs:  thats more of an image viewer.. what editing tasks are you doing?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: it wont help is't broken and os cant find windows 7 anywhere
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: I'm only guessing about the wifi actually
<M5800> delware: then from there u can use the BIOS to boot from which first. Im not sure whether it works anot, no experiance
<Richiie> i have installed enlightment on my other PC and im trying to manually force my WIFI card to go on
<blaine> Hi can anyone help me? With Alacarte, I as normal user I can uncheck games from the Games menu but when I go to the the menu its unchanged. Reopening Alacarte shows the settings saved. All the other menus besides games work fine.  If i sudo alacarte it won't save changes at all.
<Richiie> is it only ifup wlan0 or am i doing wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  for getting windows fixed - its best to ask in #windows  they may know some fix.. OR reinstall..
<delaware> M5800:  your answering wilhart's question, not mine
<wilhart> hm.
<M5800> richiie: same problem here, i think the driver is not ready out of the box
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: this helped me (from jordon_u)  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<IdeAleSs> Dr_Willis, Resizing and minor color adjustment.
<rafazed> how much ram does ubuntu lucid uses on a clean install?
<IdeAleSs> Blue1, not a chance of getting my wife to jump into gimp.
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  Ive often installed windows to sda, wuth the linux HD unplugged.. THEN unplugged the windows HD. and insstalled Linux to  the 2nd hd..
<delaware> rafazed:  roughly 300mb
<Blue1> IdeAleSs: sorry only thing I can think of....
<pbarros> wilhart have you tried testdisk?
<Richiie> M5800: are you sure ? im using Ubuntu 9.10 whit Enlightment 17 as Desktop Manager
<Dr_Willis> IdeAleSs:  check the package manager. thers some image editing tools  and viewers that may do those.. Irvanview does work in Wine.
<IdeAleSs> Blue1, np.  I live in gimp.  :-)
<wilhart> pbarros: nope
<gxa> 我找不到UBUNTU－CN
<Blue1> IdeAleSs: you can run photoshoppe under wine iirc
<Richiie> M5800: is it impssible to force the network to come up ?
<maco> gxa: /join #ubuntu-cn
<headkase314> rafazed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements <- System requirements.
<M5800> Broz, is it possible that a fresh install of linux, and when i boot into linux and use it, the OS might make my graphic card heat up as compared to using windows? Maybe because it has not have a better driver yet?
<rafazed> i know the system requirements
<pbarros> if you have lost a partition testdisk will have a good chance of finding it
<rafazed> but i wanted to know exactly the consumption
<IdeAleSs> yeah, did I read somewhere that conical was replacing gimp with something more straight forward?  I can't recall the application though.
<Richiie> what other terminal commands can force a network to manually come up ?
<Richiie> ifup wlan0
<Richiie> and more ?
<headkase314> rafazed, do you need to do anything that would require more or less system resources?
<blaine> Hi can anyone help me? With Alacarte, I as normal user I can uncheck games from the Games menu but when I go to the the menu its unchanged. Reopening Alacarte shows the settings saved. All the other menus besides games work fine.  If i sudo alacarte it won't save changes at all. Running Lucid
<Blue1> blaine: sorry never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  ive rarely heard of Video Card OVerheating issues.. those things tend to either kick the fans on HIGH  if the drivers are not properly controlling the fans.. or they throttle down if getting too hot.
<shawnboy> coz: http://pastebin.com/KpgiQMSD ChogyDan: no, but I tried alt-PrS-REISUB
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  you playing some 3d games in linux?
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  its possible the fan controlls under windows are not as optmized. but that should just make the fans run more/louder.
<Richiie> could anyone make a list for me about Network terminal commands ?
<Richiie> like ifup wlan0 ifconfig etc what more to get my network working under Enlightment 17
<M5800> Dr_Willis: it's because i installed it, and i was using it as normal, trying to find a solution to get my internet working, so basically no better/new drivers are installed yet. Then half way, it shuts down. I opened up the top and can really tell the GFX is REALLY heated up. as compared to running it in windows
<M5800> Dr_Willis: Happens all the time bte
<M5800> Dr_Willis: btw i mean
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  i would find it odd that just the normal desktop would overload any video card.
<Blue1> YEA!
<Dr_Willis> pay attention to the fans under both os's - it could be the fans are being contriolled wrongly
<delaware> dr_willis:  unless they had every option turned on compiz on a laptop gpu, then i could see that happening.
<pbarros> wilhart:  Even if Testdisk doesn't find windows7 on your 2nd harddrive, you may still be able to recover the data
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  i would find that hard to do also.. of course could be some older overheat prone video cards as well. :)
<zachary> hi if i have a computer running ubuntu with localhost, what steps do i have to do to get that to be a server published online?
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  gotta love SLI enabled Desktops with Compiz! :)
<M5800> Dr_Willis: yeah never encountered this before. my other installations went fine. only with this Desktop. Btw i can see the fans move the same in both WIN and LINUX. so i thought it was ubuntu running the clock too high? because of some incompatible out of the box drivers?
<zachary> i just need the files in the server to be accessed via web
<delaware> Dr_Willis:  oh yeah, until you see your electric bill at the end of the month for that 700watt psu your running!!!!!
<zachary> like any website
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  what video card anyway?
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  700? Phhh.. ive seen systems with 1000W.. even seen them with TWIN 1000W
<M5800> Dr_Willis: GT220 it's an Acer Desktop btw.
<Dr_Willis> still not sure what that guy used 2x1000W PSU's for..
<zachary> any help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  check the forums perhaps. Ive not seen anyone else mention similer issues with nvidia cards overheating.
<M5800> Dr_Willis: Nvidia GT220
<delaware> Dr_Willis:  that's insane!  my hp laptop my be almost 3 years old, but once the batteries charged the most it will pull is 35watts from the wall at full tilt transcoding.  i'll sacrifice a little speed to save $50 a month in electricity bills.
<wilhart> pbarros: yea i'm copyuing data from that harddrive
<Dr_Willis> M5800:  as a test.. you could just boot to the console  and let it sit for a while and monitor the heat..
<wilhart> pbarros: its no biggie windows 7 is easy to install
<rafazed> has anyone tried 64bits ubuntu version?
<wilhart> yea i have 64bit
<M5800> Dr_Willis: yeah... i might just give up on making it work haha. Because it's my siblings desktop anyways... i have my own machine to use it on
<Blue1> rafazed: i am using 64 bit here
<delaware> M5800:  if your pc is new enough just boot into the bios and monitor the temps from there for 15 minutes as a baseline
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  My New laptop has a ECO mode (windows only) and a graph showing its Watt ussage. :) idling/desktop = 20-30W.  Playing Crysis = 120W  :)
<headkase314> rafazed, I had 64-bit but recently reinstalled 32-bit mainly because I only have 3GB of system memory.
<M5800> Dr_Willis: yeah i was planning to do that, now waiting for the GFX to cool down
<owner> Hello I did the Mac4Lin thing and I want to replace the Gnome Foot with the Apple logo.
<owner> How can I do this?
<delaware> Dr_Willis:  that's a cool gadget I'd love to see!!  Blows only for winblows though.
<Dr_Willis> Is there a tool/way to determine the "W" ussage of a machine in a general way? Ive never noticed sich a tool under Linux, only seen it on this one laptop under windows also.
<Dr_Willis> Theres those Watt meter devices.. but thats not what this is measuring.
<delaware> Dr_Willis:  I'm using a kill-a-watt meter to measure all power consumption from my linux laptop.
<owner> I tried using Ubuntu tweak to Change my menu icon but it wouldn't let me do that.
<headkase314> "Additionally, a plug computer uses 5 watts under normal operations, in contrast to the typical 25 to 100 watts for a dedicated PC." <--> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/the-linux-distillery/41230-cheap-linux-wall-warts-small-on-size-big-on-possib
<owner> Hey maybe someone can help me figure out why I'm invisible in this IRC Chat
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  yea. well this is measuing what its actually using. I would think those watt meters on a laptop would be doing more of a 'charge' thing also.  But its nice to see the pc makers actually paying attention to the power ussage.
<headkase314> rafazed, in response to your private message: since you have 4GB of system memory it would be appropriate to either use 64-bit or a 32-bit PAE kernel.
<delaware> headkase314:  where do you buy those?
<headkase314> !pae | rafazed
<ubottu> rafazed: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  it even has some way of throttling down the drives, cpu, video, and other things to reduce power.    I need to get one of those Killawatt meters to compare it under linux and windows.
<xomp_> anyone know how I can verify that ubuntu is recognizing my SD slot? Acer Aspire One d260
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  for some of those laptops - it will ONOLY see the sd cards IF its plugged in when the system boots.. and can lose the slot if you use suspend/hibernate.
<delaware> Dr_Willis:  for $20 at lowes you can't beat it.  it's a nice handy little toy (er ah tool) to have around the house.
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  ive had a lot of 'fighting' with sd card/slots in the past. :(
<xomp_> Dr_Willis, oh sheesh that doesn't sound too good heh
<Dr_Willis> delaware:  yea. I need to get one for my PC toolbox to sit next to my Decible Meter.
<jdsbluedevl> HELP ME I'M IN INTERNET SHARING HELL!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  the MB/PC makers do such odd things with built in slot readers.
<owner> I'm still waiting
<owner> Anyone know how to change the menu icon?
<jdsbluedevl> sorry to be dramatic
<xomp_> I will try booting my system with my card in and see if it mounts it
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  a $5 usb card reader = good investment.
<jdsbluedevl> but I have gotten ZERO help in the past two months
<jdsbluedevl> from anyone here, from the forums, and from the dipwits at Roku
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know who Roku is
<jdsbluedevl> Roku = the Netflix streaming box
<xomp_> Dr_Willis, well, I'd much rather use the one I have in my laptop since it's an SDHC reader :P and having to carry around devices is so Windows 98'ish
<owner> HELLO
<jdsbluedevl> heck, I already changed my computer and moved everything over.  No dice.  Apparently the motherboard wasn't the problem
<xomp_> reboot time heh
<iflema> !patience | owner
<ubottu> owner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jdsbluedevl> so it's gotta be the SOFTWARE!!!
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  yea. also had friends with issues with SDHC cards.. in a normal SD slot..
<xomp_> thanks Dr_Willis \o
<thune3> owner: on my 9.10 system the image is /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/places/start-here.png , which I can replace
<vol7ron> does anyone else have problems when installing Eclipse from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<MrPrinny> Let me try.
<Dr_Willis> jdsbluedevl:  so far youve not really stated the problem.. all i can gather is 'roku dont work with internet shareing' (or somthing like that)
<rod__> howdy! Has anyone here configured gedit to work with latex in ubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> Dr_Willis: sorry, I just feel frustrated
<jdsbluedevl> so the problem is that my Ubuntu computer fails to recognize the Roku box as a connection
<jdsbluedevl> Dr_Willis: for that matter, when I try to share the Internet with my laptop, it shows a connection, but the throughput is ZERO
<econdudeawesome> I'll ask with the right nick: Has anyone here successfully configured gedit to work with latex?
<MrPrinny> vol7ron: It seems to be downloading/installing just fine so far.
<jdsbluedevl> Dr_Willis: and the only response I got in the forums is a SPAMBOT!
<pbarros> owner,  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478864
<tym> hi
<rafazed> does it really worth to install the 64bits version? what are the advantages?
<xomp_> Dr_Willis, welp, no love with SD card inserted with reboot heh
<xomp_> I may end up going back to Windows 7 Starter :/
<MrPrinny> vol7ron: I will admit that it's downloading rather slowly, though.
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  check the forums. for some of my laptops ive had to use some kernel boot options.
<Dr_Willis> xomp_:  i recall on my old AAO i had to use some boot option to get both slots working. and even then one side slot had to have a card inserrted at boot time
<Dr_Willis> rafazed:  if you can use 64bit.. i say YES . use 64bit
<headkase314> rafazed, program executables are on average 9% bigger with 64-bit although just the programs, not the data.  And overall 64-bit programs run 3-4% faster than the exact same program compiled with 32-bit.  I would go 32-bit PAE if I were you!
<jdsbluedevl> Here's my thread, complete with BUMP ranting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517232&highlight=roku
<headkase314> !pae | rafazed
<ubottu> rafazed: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Chiggins> How can I change the sudoers file to allow NOPASSWD on a specific set of commands
<Dr_Willis> rafazed:  benchmark sites ive seen say that 32bit PAE can be SLOWER then normal 32bit. and definatly slower then 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> Chiggins:  theres a wiki page on editing the sudowers file with examples
<Dr_Willis> !sudoers
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, that's not the problem..  the problem is when installing plugins
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. work time for me
<jdsbluedevl> Dr_Willis: I'm actually getting really close to doing a second wipe of my hard drive to fix the problem
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, rafazed, thank you!
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, at least on x64
<MrPrinny> Oh, I didn't see the part about plugins.
<jdsbluedevl> And once again, nobody hears my cry for help
<jdsbluedevl> Not the chat, not the forums.  I might as well be dead to Ubuntu
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, I didn't add it... it's hard to be noticed in #ubuntu
<MrPrinny> Well, there are lots of people trying to ask for help. I can understand why it may be difficult at times to get someone to help out.
<MrPrinny> Which plugins are you having trouble with?
<headkase314> rafazed, if you have a fast processor you may not notice much difference?  Do you know your general hardware specs?  Perhaps as Dr_Willis is seeming to recommend 64-bit would be best?
<excess^|home> Does anyone know if there is an alternative to MySQL Workbench available on Ubuntu?
<Chiggins> Alright, I see how to add NOPASSWD to ALL, but how do i add it to specific commands
<jellow> how can i force passwd to take a simple password ( with out touching /etc/shadow/ )
<vol7ron> MrPinny: anything from: http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/
<vol7ron> MrPinny: found a post a while ago that said to 'apt-get install eclipse-pde', which seems to work, but who knows
<vol7ron> MrPinny, this shows that there's a problem with the Ub Soft Center
<MrPrinny> vol7ron: I'm trying to see if I can have any luck.
<MrPrinny> one moment, please.
<Chiggins> Where is the location of the commands ifconfig and dhclient
<guampa> jdsbluedevl: sorry what's a roku box?
<pbarros> Chiggins:   have you tried the which command in a terminal?
<excess^|home> Does anyone know if there as a MySQL Workbench alternative on Ubuntu?
<pbarros> it will give you the locations of any command
<Chiggins> pbarros, ha didnt know that, thanks
<pbarros> np...  I like the easy ones!
<hanasaki> any reason why the screen saver in gnome would take 5mins or so to timeout on a bad password?
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, I hope you didn't apt-get
<MrPrinny> Not yet, why?
<malik_> hii
<malik_> i hate ubuntu
<malik_> and mac
<MrPrinny> Any particular reason?
<malik_> ubuntu bcoz ov terminal commands
<malik_> mac coz u get no u have to use mac software
<harovali> hi , Today I try to edit a /etc/resolv.conf in a remote newly installed ubuntu (whose /etc/debian_version contains squezze/syd )  , and to my surprise /etc/resolv.conf  was a directory instead of a file. What am I supposed to do if I want to put a nameserver line in there ?  Whay has that changed ??
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, because that seems to be the fix
<MrPrinny> Oh, so you're all good to go?
<vol7ron> I think so, but the fact that the Software Center doesn't come with the needed plugin is what I'm bringing up
<malik_> maa choo haram khoor
<malik_> maa di phudi
<malik_> ubuntu di
<MrPrinny> Well, sometimes you have to go out a bit out of your way to change your repositories.
<Blue1> malik_: chocolate fudge pudding cup?
<malik_> lol
<malik_> maa lun blue
<malik_> teri gand maraan
<MrPrinny> I'm wondering if anyone here could possibly help me with my network manager issue. For whatever reason last night, I lost the ability to connect wirelessly to my Internet. When I right click on the network manager I see that "Enable Wireless" is grayed out and I'm unable to check it back on.
<MrPrinny> I've looked at a few different threads and pages to see if resetting it would fix it, but nothing has worked yet.
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, I noticed the same exact thing today
<MrPrinny> Did you? Are you unable to connect wirelessly?
<vol7ron> MrPrinny, no I just restarted
<MrPrinny> Because my netbook has had that issue since roughtly 11 PM last night.
<MrPrinny> Ah, see, that didn't fix it for me.
<jellow> MrPrinny: what does ifconfig show?
<McLinux> MrPrinny, is there a radio button to enable/disable your wlan card?
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thune3> harovali: i'm not sure i follow, there is some /etc/resolvconf/ dir with some avahi thing in it, but /etc/resolv.conf is still the right file, unless I'm missing something.
<harovali> thune3: you made me realize that the person over the phone might have missed the dot
<Blue1> anyone here familiar with autofs?
<harovali> thune3: thanks
<MrPrinny> jellow: what exactly am I looking for in the ifconfig? (Sorry, I'm still new at this) McLinux: Where would I find said radio button? When I right click I see that it's unchecked, but it won't let me change that. vol7ron: I ran that command actually, but it didn't help.
<harovali> inside the directory, effectively there is an avahi thing
<cappicard> hrmm... when is adobe going to fix the atrocity called flash? It is crashing way too often when playing videos. I have to reload pages repeatedly.
<McLinux> MrPrinny: there's usually a hardware switch on your physical netbook that disables/enables the wireless radio
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<MrPrinny> OK, one moment. I'll try restarting my dbus.
<Blue1> cappicard: 64 bit system?
<cappicard> yes
<cappicard> and this is happening alot in chrome as well
<Blue1> cappicard: the 32 bit flash installed on 64 bit systems in problematic
<pgpkeys> i hear so many problems with flash and while i have a couple, i rarely have them happen
<Blue1> cappicard: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=161
<McLinux> My netbook has extreme issues with flash.. (32bit) while my 64bit install runs it flawlessly
<pgpkeys> 64bit here as well
<MrPrinny> vol7ron: I tried out that command, but it didn't restart. I got a message about using service dbus restart, instead
<MrPrinny> Then a message about it being an upstart job.
<Blue1> McLinux: i've problems with the 32 bit flash operating in a 64 bit environ
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: right
<vol7ron> is your device in lsusb
<McLinux> vol7ron: how is dbus related to wlan?
<Blue1> McLinux: i solved it with the alpha 64 bit plugin ---
<cappicard> Blue1, the ftp site that it has linked there is invalid
<leonardo_> hi
<Blue1> cappicard: let me look
<leonardo_> hello
<vol7ron> McLinux: it's about getting the computer to recognize the device again
<vol7ron> or at least, refresh it
<Blue1> cappicard: hmm works here what kind of error did you get?
<cappicard> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to wayno.ath.cx
<MrPrinny> vol7ron: How would I go about checking that? I apologize once again for my extreme lack of knowledge in this area.
<ubbuntu> how do you change to another directory in terminal?
<MrPrinny> cd /your/path/here
<Blue1> cappicard hmm let me check somethin
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: `lsusb`
<ubbuntu> lxterminal is telling me that "cd" isnt a command
<cappicard> it's attempting to connect to 24.255.62.145 and timing out
<McLinux> Is it even a usb device? Its a netbook...
<cappicard> got in that time
<Blue1> cappicard: right ip gonign to try it in chrome
<ShrekLappy> is there a way to integrate gimp and nautilus? i would like to change an entire folder of pictures at once instead of one by one
<McLinux> MrPrinny: open a term and type "dmesg | grep wlan" -- what does it show?
<ShrekLappy> and scripting gimp seems ugly
<cappicard> ncftp works fine
<Blue1> cappicard: hmm dunno it works here..
<cappicard> it's something goofy with chrome
<MrPrinny> [   17.177791] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Blue1> cappicard: most likely
<dwox> hi, how to find out what chipset my netbook is using in ubuntu?
<cappicard> ah, I see the file.
<ubbuntu> lxterminal is telling me that "cd" isnt a command anyone know what's wrong?
<MrPrinny> And vol7ron: I don't see anything in lsusb that looks like it pertains to my wireless card or anything network related.
<ejandi> #ndy40
<Blue1> dwox: chipset for?  usually just lspci
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: ok
<KB1JWQ> MrPrinny: lsusb to a pastebin. lspci too, while you're at it.
<vol7ron> McLinux: it may be, depending on the device.  I forgot I use vmware, so it's "usb" for me
<canthiswait> I'm having trouble sharing files on a USB drive, it says I need to allow read by others, and i've done that, but it still won't allow others to connect to that share
<Blue1> dwox: might help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=127
<McLinux> I would try to rule out the physical aspect.. it's so easy to "bump" your radio switch and disable Wireless
<vol7ron> I agree
<MrPrinny> My radio switch on my netbook actually does nothing as far as I can tell. I thought it was that at first, but it doesn't seem to have any affect on it whatsoever.
<MrPrinny> IT's never been an issue before last night.
<dwox> thanks Blue1
<Blue1> dwox: hope that helps
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: not to say this is the reason, but it could also be that your card got damaged
<McLinux> In my experience, the radio switch doesn't appear to do anything under linux beacuse it doesn't toggle the LED correctly.
<MrPrinny> I wouldn't rule out that possibility.
<McLinux> I usually have to flip the switch one time and reboot, to be sure.
<Niglop> what is the guys name with the beard that talks about linux and stuff :P?
<Blue1> Niglop: santa claus
<Gander> Hi
<Gander> Can i install ubuntu without deleting all my files
<Niglop> LMAO
<vol7ron> Polgin
<zkriesse> Gander: A back up is recommended
<guampa> Niglop: Gandalf
<Niglop> richard stallman..
<Niglop> thanku lol
<McLinux> Niglop; oh yeah he's the other guy with the beard... be mor specific.
<Niglop> LOL
<Niglop> sorry
<guampa> its less important than santa & gandalf tho
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I need help desperately. I havent been able to use the shares  on my ubuntu 10.04 PC on a windows 7 PC. I can see the Computer but when I click on it, Windows 7 tells me it cannot find my ubuntu PC. Heres my smba.conf: http://pastebin.com/8ZBDgDNT. Please help me.!!! TIA
<McLinux> *especially* gandalf
<McLinux> nimbiotics: has this worked before?
<guampa> yes, hes a linux wiz!
<nimbiotics> McLinux: no, never tried before
<asoltys> e
<McLinux> google "Windows 7 Samba not working".. there are issues and workarounds
<nimbiotics> McLinux: Thanks, wil do
<Blue1> McLinux: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<bullgard> Why does Ubuntu not offer a package for guayadeque_(music_player)?
<Blue1> bullgard: they will in 10.10
<bullgard> Blue1: Ah! Thank you very much for your information.
<Blue1> bullgard: this will get you started:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<cappicard> Blue1, ah, got it it installed. let's see how this behaves.
<LorgonJortle> I've a shell script and I want to make a shortcut to it in Cairo Dock. The only problem is, when I click it in the dock, it opens it with Gedit, and not in the terminal. Is there a way to specify how to open it?
<Blue1> cappicard: it has rapidly become my fav.
<nimbiotics> How can I check if samba process is running?
<guampa> nimbiotics: pgrep -l smbd
<Blue1> cappicard: light years ahead of amaschlock
<McLinux> LorgonJortle: is the executable bit set in permissions?
<cappicard> 10.0.45 seems more stable than 10.0.87 flash...
<Blue1> cappicard: indeed
<LorgonJortle> McLinux: Yes
<McLinux> and if you double-click it in nautilus it works normally?
<cappicard> i've been using banshee for my music player.  i prefer it over rhythmbox.
<cappicard> banshee works better with my sansa e260 loaded with rockbox
<LorgonJortle> If I double click it, it says it's an executable and prompts me with what to do. If I choose "Run" or "Run in terminal" then it works properly, yes. McLinux
<Blue1> cappicard: give guyadeque a try -- it will be standard on 10.10
<nawk> cappicard did they fix the problem with video playback problems in banshee?
<nawk> last time i tried it was still buggy
<McLinux> guyadeque will be the standard music player on 10.10?
<Blue1> cappicard: I am trying to figure hout how to put a video on my sansa
<Blue1> McLinux: it will come pre-installed, if the rumours are to be belived
<McLinux> LorgonJortle: does it have the appropriate extension? e.g. .sh for shell?
<McLinux> Blue1: what the heck?
<cappicard> ah, it needs to be MPEG  video if you have rockbox on your sansa
<voss749> flash is now at 10.1
<LorgonJortle> McLinux: It hasn't an extension.
<Blue1> cappicard: it's a sansa fuse
<LorgonJortle> I'll append the appropriate .sh to it.
<cappicard> ah, rockbox does support the fuse i believe.
<Blue1> i have noever heard of rockbox let me see what I can find brb
<cappicard> if it's the original firmware,  i think the video has to be mp3 audio and wmv video.
<nimbiotics> guampa: thanks
<cappicard> rockbox.org
<LorgonJortle> McLinux: Appending .sh to the filename did the trick. thanks for the tip.
<bullgard> Blue1: Thank you very much for your help.
<McLinux> No problem, LorgonJortle
<Blue1> cappicard: I have an avi file, and it needs to be resized, but I don't know the parms for resizeing
<Blue1> bullg
<Blue1> bullgard: welcome
<guampa> np nimbiotics
<cappicard> ah, the convert command works great for that :)
<cappicard> i think it has options for compression or whatnot
<nitnatsnok> I use xubuntu 10.04(but I removed XFCE and installed OpenBox). I have a problem with sound. Alsamixer shows at least 2 sound cards but I have no sound and all of programs that use alsa can not detect any sound cards. can anyone help me?
<Blue1> cappicard: ;=( SanDisk: Sansa c200 series (not v2), e200 series (all models), and Fuze v1 (not v2)
<cappicard> let's try guaydeque. :)
<cappicard> ah, damn... yeah.
<cappicard> yeah, i think the video has to be mp3/wmv
<cappicard> for the original firmware.
<Blue1> cappicard: i could prolly transcode it --
<cappicard> ya
<Blue1> there's a programme calles fuzemux
<zachary> hi how can i make my localhost viewable on the web?
<ubuntu> hi..
<ubuntu> hi??
<Blue1> zachary: why would you want to do that?  you mean like a webserver?
<nitnatsnok> I use xubuntu 10.04(but I removed XFCE and installed OpenBox). I have a problem with sound. Alsamixer shows at least 2 sound cards but I have no sound and all of programs that use alsa can not detect any sound cards. can anyone help me?
<avis> i tried to upgrade to alsa *.21 to alsa ending in .23 and now my sound isn't working
<avis> in lucid
<avis> is that rough one ?
<zachary> Blue1, ty for your help. yes i want to make my localhost viewable on the net
<zachary> Blue1, trying to find tutorials etc
<Blue1> zachary: let's define first, what you mean by local host
<cappicard> Blue1, oh the development builds seem to support the fuze v2.
<zachary> Blue1, i have 127.0.0.1 up and running. i can view files on my computer via the local host web server
<Blue1> cappicard: thanks I will give it a shot then...
<cappicard> but not the usb part
<zachary> Blue1, now i want to make that an actual web server domain so anyone can view it
<Blue1> zachary: what do you mean by "localhost web server?"
<cappicard> my e260 is v1
<zachary> Blue1, i mean 127.0.0.1
<nitnatsnok> I use xubuntu 10.04(but I removed XFCE and installed OpenBox). I have a problem with sound. Alsamixer shows at least 2 sound cards but I have no sound and all of programs that use alsa can not detect any sound cards. can anyone help me?
<McLinux> trying out guayadeque
<McLinux> like what I see so far
<ubbuntu> how do you copy a directory in terminal
<Blue1> zachary: you'd use apache2 - but many isp's block incomingg http port 80 requests - -my isp does...
<cappicard> whee. time to run subversion.
<Blue1> zachary: you can host on liquenox for $2.75/month -- has all the goodies
<nitnatsnok> I use xubuntu 10.04(but I removed XFCE and installed OpenBox). I have a problem with sound. Alsamixer shows at least 2 sound cards but I have no sound and all of programs that use alsa can not detect any sound cards. can anyone help me?
<zachary> Blue1, if my isp blocks 80 then what can i do?
<cappicard> ah, looks like  this build may take a while
<McLinux> did you check alsamixer, nitnatsnok?
<cappicard> zachary, if it's a major ISP, probably not.
<Blue1> zachary: you'd have to use a nonstandard port like 8080 for example...
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, of course
<zachary> Blue1, yeah  i know i can host somewhere - i spend $1k a month on hosting - i just want to be able to have my box viewable on the web for my developers to view notes, screenshots
<Blue1> cappicard: cox blocks incoming http traffic
<McLinux> nitnatsnok: did you check that none of the outputs are muted / turned all the way down?
<zachary> cappicard, i think my isp is  a major one. Insight in Kentucky??
<cappicard> Blue1, oh yeah. i used to have cox cable
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, of course :D
<Blue1> zachary: yeah google apache2 server install...
<zachary> Blue1, is it easy to change the port? i will install Apache2 now
<cappicard> zachary, try another port.
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, I'm not fool
<zachary> cappicard, ty so much for ur help i am going to install now
<nitnatsnok> be sure
<zachary> Blue1, ty so much for ur help i am going to install now
<Blue1> zachary: usually other port is 8080 however
<cappicard> or even 8888
<shadowflee> hello
<siraset> add
<siraset> help
<Blue1> zachary: you might want a lamp system (linux-apache-mysql-php)  you can do a lot with that
<jellow> i need help with a sd card that fdisk and gparted will not pick up
<McLinux> nitnatsnok: i didn't call you a fool.  now check if you have gnome-vol-control
<zachary> Blue1, i thought LAMP was isntalled with my localhost
<BentFranklin> In the old days you had .login to do things in your login shell that you woudln't do in every .cshrc.  What do we do now for things like that?
<Blue1> zachary: not on my system...
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, I don't have it
<zachary> Blue1, what constitutes a localhost setup on ubuntu?
<zachary> Blue1, sorry i'm confused
<McLinux> nitnatsnok: what app are you using to adjust your vol?
<Blue1> BentFranklin: ssh authentication  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<cappicard> Blue1, still building. least I'm not building X itself. LOL
<cappicard> I once build XFree86 on a K6-2 350 with 32MB of ram. took me 8 1/2 hours for it to build!
<Blue1> zachary: well again depends on what you are trying to do, for web stuph, if that's all you want apache2 -- but the other stuff are nice addons -- do apache then add on....
<cappicard> s/build/built/
<McLinux> so why is guyadeque adding songs randomly?
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, alsamixer
<Blue1> McLinux: cause you didn't tellit differently
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, gvolwheel
<zachary> Blue1, i thought if i had localhost running i had LAMP already on my system
<zachary> Blue1, then it would be the task of just publishing it to the web
<Blue1> zachary: apache, mysql, and php did NOT come pre-installed on my system.
<McLinux> ah, play random tracks
<McLinux> that hsould prob be off by default-- its a little annoying. ;)
<zachary> Blue1, so just install LAMP server on my system. but what do i do to make it publishable/viewable on web?
<j4e> hello
<jellow> i need help with a sd card that fdisk and gparted will not pick up but is pick up in dmesg
<nitnatsnok> McLinux, but I can't adjust vol because I have no sound
<Blue1> zachary: there is no lamp server - each component, apache, mysql, php, must be installed seperately
<j4e> I installed ubuntu but when I boot it i guess unbuntu doesn't ready my tv sreen. is there anyway i can fix this problem...
<zachary> Blue1, seems like here i can do it all? http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/570-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-910
<Blue1> zachary: the great thing about linux is, that you are your own system administrator - the worst thing about linux is, you are your own system administrator
<cappicard> hmm... i'm getting alot of build errors.
<cappicard> guayadeque/src/wxsqlite3/wxsqlite3.cpp:222: error: ‘SQLITE_IOERR_READ’ was not declared in this scope
<Blue1> zachary: good call.  I didn't know it had changed - last time I played with that was 9.04
<nitnatsnok> I use xubuntu 10.04(but I removed XFCE and installed OpenBox). I have a problem with sound. Alsamixer shows at least 2 sound cards but I have no sound and all of programs that use alsa can not detect any sound cards. can anyone help me?
<zachary> Blue1, cool. going to run that and then see what i have to do to make it viewable on web
<Blue1> cappicard: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zachary> Blue1, once i change port to whatever it should be do i just type in my IP to view the files?
<Blue1> cappicard: also did you install all the precursors?
<Blue1> cappicard: recipe heere:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<cappicard> 10.04.1
<vol7ron> MrPrinny: outcome?
<cappicard> i followed it to a T
<Blue1> cappicard: you don't just install guayadeque lots of stuff before that...
<cappicard> i know.
<cappicard> i did the prerequisites.
<Blue1> cappicard: can you pastebin the output?
<cappicard> let me try again.
<shadowflee> hey is there a thing like logmein on ubuntu
<cappicard> i tried sudo apt-get install libsqlite-dev in addition to that first line
<Blue1> cappicard: pastebin the output - -maybe we can figure it out
<cappicard> ok. let me see if i get that error again
<synthead> how do I stop the creation of ~/.cache upon login?
<zachary> Blue1, installing LAMP :)
<synthead> how do I stop the creation of ~/.cache upon login?
<Blue1> zachary: well done - -I'll have to try that...
<zachary> Blue1, just installed. now going to try to make it viewable via web
<Blue1> zachary: excellent
<cappicard> Blue1, http://pastebin.com/Ez4JzXnk
<zachary> Blue1, fudge hostname and ip addy in browser isn't pulling apache2
<MrPrinny> Success! I'm now connected wirelessly.
<Blue1> cappicard: omw (on my way)
<Blue1> cappicard: priv. message ok?
<JoeSomebody> hello, i have a multiboot os system , will this work on the latest ubuntu? GIGABYTE GV-R583UD-1GD Radeon HD 5830 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
<cappicard> sure
<JoeSomebody> it rocks on windows, but windows dont rock
<Blue1> !hcl | Joesomebody
<ubottu> Joesomebody: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MrPrinny> Thank you vol7ron, McLinux and KB1JWQ
<Blue1> cappicard: private message ok?
<cappicard> Blue1, yep. go for it
<brvalyntein> MrPrinny: would your name happen to be derived from a penguin-esque anime character of the same name?
 * kakoi away: [bt] horario: 00:21
<MrPrinny> brvalyntein: Why yes, yes it is. I actually use Prinny for nearly everything, but it's taken on this server.
<JoeSomebody> that link aint helping , does anyone know the answer?
<JoeSomebody> Radeon HD 5830
<JoeSomebody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, You realize you could figure this out easily by inserting the disk into your computer and booting into Preview Mode.
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, If it's not supported, you'll know right away
<JoeSomebody> i havent bought it yet, kinda need to know first
<zachary> if my IP or host name is not pulling up my webserver on my computer what should i do?
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, Oh! You don't have that computer yet?
<JoeSomebody> itI WILL work on the other OSes
<C_Okie> Baesball Famer Johnson Died today :(
<JoeSomebody> have computer, upgrading video
<JoeSomebody> windows will like it, but thats not enough
<abhijit> hi
<JoeSomebody> so i need to know to make a purchase decision
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, Looking...
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, It's compatiable
<brvalyntein> MrPrinny: i've only ever seen a poster of the character, and took a wild guess
<JoeSomebody> cypher-neo thanks
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, There might be a couple issues with video at extremely high resolutions
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, But those reports that I saw were several years old.
<JoeSomebody> i don`t need the highest res
<cypher-neo> JoeSomebody, All the current reports say everything should work
<JoeSomebody> right on
<AvonGenesis> How can I access higher screen resolutions than what is on the list? I usually run at 1440x900 but the max i get is 1280x1024
<JoeSomebody> my current video is an nvidia 512 mb, ubuntu likes it but its time for a bigger card
<C_Okie> Hi I have a question I tried to lookup and look around on but couldn't find exactly what I wanted to do.... Can you mount a drive in windows so the C:Documents and Settings\ stuff is stored in a seperate partition
<JoeSomebody> ati is the better buy right now (i think)
<C_Okie> I am kinda stuck on this before I setup the rest of windows to then setup ubuntu
<apn> C_Okie: sort of. You can install windows itself on D, but the Documents and Settings will be by default in C.
 * cypher-neo thinks Windows is retarded...
<fRoMdOwNyOnDeR> Any help with aircrack? pvt message me
<avis> i have no sound and sound controller for gnome wont detect any audio devices.  i tried to get modules for ubuntu-audio-dev ppa but i already had a pae kernel so that did not work
<Threten> Is there anyone here who could help me?
<Gander> Nope
<apn> Threten: I am sure there is.
<Gander> youre on your onw fucking faggot
<cypher-neo> :o
<avis> i had tried upgrading alsa.
<bazhang> Gander, watch the language
<pbarros> C_Okie:  I'm confused why you would wan't it set that way before you can install ubuntu
<avis> thats where i lost detection of audio
<bazhang> fRoMdOwNyOnDeR, what are you trying to do. explain
<Gander> o
<Threten> Could someone assist me with an internet connectivity problem?
<cypher-neo> Threten, Describe the problem. I'll try.
<C_Okie> Becaue I dont know how mounting to a windows ntfs partition works for ubuntu and what I need to do pbarros barros:
<zus> how do i do a md5 check sum again?
<pbarros> C_Okie:  you can mount to a windows ntfs partition just fine in Ubuntu.
<goofrider> hi all, can someone help me with Openldap? I installed the package but dpkg-configure never ask me to set up an admin password
<MrPrinny> brvalyntein: Lucky guess, heh.
<Threten> Well until recently I hadn't been able to get my PCI network card to work, but I did. Afterwards, I saw a recommendation to disable IPv6, and somewhere, while I was editing sysctl.conf, something got changed that makes it so internet pages dont load (even though I appear connected), and even my USB WiFi plugin wont fix the issue (it previously worked).
<Threten> I am on my Windows hard drive right now, because I cannot connect to anything on Ubuntu.
<brvalyntein> MrPrinny: My friends call me Sherlock due to my uncanny ability to figure things out, if only they knew how often i guessed x]
<C_Okie> So IF I want to store the data ( in C:\Documents and Settings\ ) I'd need to install it in D:
<cypher-neo> Threten, Give me a couple minutes. Let me look up some stuff...
<Threten> Alright thank you.
<C_Okie> brbr
<Guest21481> bye
<Gander> bye and fuck off
<brvalyntein> gander: no need for the language
<cypher-neo> Threten, All right... let's give this a try
<zus> ok what folders are the book marks only for  chromium and firefox? i dont care about the settings  but i need to copy and paste these into a thumb drive
<cypher-neo> Threten, Open a Terminal window, and type in: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cypher-neo> Threten, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Threten> Alright.
<Threten> Im going to write this down, Im on my Windows partition because Ubuntu wont let me connect.
<cypher-neo> Threten, That should in theory in wipe all the settings from the Network Manager and restore it to the state as if it were a fresh install.
<pbarros> zus:  look in the hidden folder .mozilla in your home directory
<Threten> Alright. And that includes the files I changed?
<cypher-neo> Threten, I think so...
<bgs> so........
<overrider> i often log into my server and ifstat tells me there is f.e 100kb in or outgoing traffic. Is there a beautiful console command i can use to quickly see WHAT that traffic consists of (pop,http,ssh,..,)? I know iftop and trafshow, am wondering if there is something better.
<Threten> Ok. I will try to do that.
<cypher-neo> Threten, I'm hoping you can try this soon. It's almost midnight here, so I can hang around for about 30 more minutes before i log off to sleep.
<Threten> Thank you!
<XPCLIENT> whoami
<Threten> ill be back asap
<cypher-neo> Threten, Log back in and tell me how it goes. :)
<adelcampo> how do I share a directory on a removable drive?
<adelcampo> sharing works fine on everything else except removable drives
<Prinny> I'm not too sure, adelcampo. The only removable drive I've shared is connected to my Windows box and all I had to do was ensure I enabled sharing on it.
<Prinny> (I know, it's not much help, but I didn't want you to think that no one was reading your question.)
<adelcampo> Prinny, that's what it seems like should happen. gnome apparently sets the wrong umask and that won't allow me to share external drives
<XPCLIENT> hello
<adelcampo> cool thanks Prinny
<pbarros> overrider: have you tried netstat?
<XPCLIENT> quit
<XPCLIENT_> hello
<lyhux> test
<overrider> pbarros: ya, its not what im looking for
<sacarlson> does ubuntu or even linux have a way to print bank checks like with E13-B MICR fonts?  I think I found the font just need something that will print one check.
<Threaten> Hi Im back.
<cypher-neo> Threaten, And?
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Any good news?
<Threaten> Well I did it, and it returned the response "Ignoring uknown interface wlan1=wlan1"
<Threaten> So it did NOT work...
<zus> pbarros,   by pasting the folders the browser gets all my book marks, i would still have to redown load read it later though right?
<Threaten> Well the good news is is that Im on a laptop so I dont have to switch my OS every time I need to talk to you.
<zus> pbarros,  or will the readit later  add on be there
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Other than the network reset I gave you, I'm at a loss. That should have completely restored your network settings to default.
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Did you try to fire up the network after the reset?
<cypher-neo> Threaten, It might establish your connection through another point than wlan1
<Threaten> I did actually, and it seemed to work but then it disconnected and is not reconnecting.
<cypher-neo> Darn
<cypher-neo> :(
<Threaten> Is there any steps for it to make wlan1 "known"?
<cypher-neo> Threaten, So... we're halfway there.
<Threaten> ok well thats good.
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Unless it means that it's a hidden network... I have no clue.
<cer___> how can i determine my ctcp version?
<Threaten> Well its not hidden. The network is seen, and everything. Just wont connect.
<Threaten> What about restoring just the file i changed?
<jellow> i need help reformating an sd card , i use fdisk and it gets stuck formating and gparted springs and error about it lable not being reconized
<jellow> but it gets picked up in dmesg
<homecable> i just setup my 100mbit line need to test my inet line i need alot of people to wget http://evilbox.ath.cx/pub/iso/systemrescuecd-x86-1.5.8.iso
<pbarros> zus:  I didn't understand your last two questions.  Are you just trying to backup your bookmarks from firefox?
<eigma> I'm trying to debug a segfault in a program; I've installed the corresponding *-dbg and get a backtrace in gdb with function names, but no source filenames/line numbers. is there a way to get those without rebuilding the package?
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Hmmm
<zus> pbarros,  yeah i essentially  yes, but i had addons and was wondering if they travel too if i were to drop this folder on my other machine
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Are you using Lucid?
<pbarros> overrider: are you trying to do packet sniffing or just see what kinds of current connections are on the machine?
<Threaten> Yes. Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Linux x84
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Well, the only other thing I can think to do would be to reinstall the network manager itself.
<sacarlson> Threaten: what is it that you changed to disable ipv6?  If I recall at one time I did that by rename of some file in the kernel.
<Arulida> siang ubuntu..
<Threaten> I looked it up on Google, and there was something you need to change in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Threaten> How would I go about re-installing the network manager?
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Open Synaptic and look for the "network-manager-gnome" and "network-manager" packages. Mark them for reinstallation.
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Apparently your Googling is better than mine
<sacarlson> Threaten: oh ok,  I don't know how that could break anything.
<Threaten> I followed this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<sacarlson> threaten: well you could just look at all your networking values with ifconfig,  iwconfig,  route  and the values that are in the /etc/resolve.conf file.  pastebin all that and let us see it.
<Threaten> ok
<cypher-neo> Threaten, Why do you need to disable IPv6?
<Threaten> I think I saw it in the Ubuntu Help, and read that it speeds up your internet as it is not supported well.
<cypher-neo> I've never heard of v6 slowing down a connection before. And disabling it at a system level can sometimes lead to weird issues.
<Threaten> posting on pastebin now
<Prinny> Threaten: Was this the article you saw? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cypher-neo> But, meh... Threaten, sacarlson can help you with this hopefully. I'm going to bed. Good luck with your problem.
<pbarros> zus:  yes, I believe it should.  but you should only need the "mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default"  folder as that is the folder with all your bookmarks and extensions
<Threaten> sacarlson: www.pastebin.org/570205
<Threaten> the realtek one is what im trying to use
<Threaten> THANKS A TON cypher-neo
<Threaten> I really appreciate it.
<zus> what about the crhome one?
<sacarlson> Threaten: the last one you sent is blank
<zus> pbarros,  and for google  chromium?
<Threaten> sacarlson Ill try again. Sorry
<sikilpaake> how can i mount a truecrypt drive that's on a samba share?
<Threaten> sacarlson http://pastebin.org/570205
<sacarlson> Threaten: oh realtek wifi?  I think that is your problem.  try use wire cat5 cable and see if your system works wired.
<Threaten> Use what?
<_BEAST> lol
<Prinny> cat5 is the "standard" ethernet cable.
<Threaten> This is a desktop computer with a Realtek NIC installed in the PCI.
<sacarlson> Threaten: but all that in paste 570205 look good
<Threaten> okay.
<Threaten> Ill try rebooting now.
<sacarlson> Threaten: looks to have asosiated to your accesspoint.  you got a ip address from dhcp ok.
<sacarlson> Threaten: can you ping your gateway address 10.0.0.1 ?
<Threaten> scarlson, yes I can.
<sacarlson> threaten:  oh I don't see the resolve.conf file
<Threaten> scarlson, is that an issue?
<sacarlson> Threaten: were is the pastebin of /etc/resolve.conf ?
<Threaten> i need to make one
<pbarros> zus:  for google chrome look in  ".config/google-chrome/Default"  under your home directory.  I've stopped using google chrome so not sure if that is still correct
<Threaten> Apparently there is no file called resolve.conf
<Arulida> ada yang dari indonesia ga neh?
<Threaten> Nevermind.
<sacarlson> Threaten: sorry typeo on my side /etc/resolv.conf
<Threaten> sacarlson, it is extremely short. # Generated by NetworkManager <line break> nameserver 10.0.0.1
<sacarlson> Threaten: ok can you ping google.com
<Threaten> sacarlson, yes I can.
<sacarlson> Threaten: ok your online
<Threaten> It seems that stuff like this is working, but I cannot install any packages.
<Threaten> And I disconnect and reconnect a lot.
<shawnboy> My Lucid just stopped booting. Freezes hard (only power button works) at Ubuntu logo before X login. Any help?
<sacarlson> Threaten: ok that's probly your realtek wifi device.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what the fix in the 10.04.1?
<Threaten> alright. anything I can do to improve that?
<zus> pbarros,  thank you
<sacarlson> Threaten: can you browse in like firefox?
<sacarlson> Threaten: what error do you get in package install.  did you try apt-get update ?
<zus> pbarros,  im thinking on going Kubuntu and dont know how my home folder will react to KDE from Gnome.
<Arulida> <Arulida>  ombilin/sajadah mendukung intel GMA 500 ga gan? alnya laptop saya acer aspire one 1,33 GHz Intel GMA 500 hdd 250 gb ram 2 gb.. saya sudah pernah nyoba ubuntu dari 9.04 ampe 10.04 LTS, semuanya pasti pake resolusi 1024x768, yang harusnya khan 1366x768 fit on screen, kalo pake driver dari poulsbo ppa intel gma 500 bisa koq, tapi masalahnya kadang output videonya ngblank atu yang lebih parah lagi sound hilang padahal saya sudah install ubuntu-res
<Arulida> tricted-extras?  karena masalah koneksi di tempat saya, saya ga bisa akses download ombilin, bisa ga blankon pake cara shipit dari ubuntu??
<Threaten> Well I am trying to re-install 2 packages (network-manager and gnome-network-manager or something like that) and it will not download the packages.
<sacarlson> Threaten: well that could be the package server.
<pbarros> qqq
<sacarlson> Threaten: you can change to another mirror site
<sacarlson> Threaten: how is the browser working?
<Threaten> sacarlson okay. Thank you. How do I do that?
<Threaten> and the browser is not working.
<Threaten> I am still disconnecting. This same NIC doesn't disconnect like this in Windows though.
<sacarlson> Threaten: then try ping google.com again  also what site is not working did you try other sites in firefox?
<Threaten> well i tried google...
<sacarlson> Threaten: so network is down now?  ping yahoo.com?
<shawnboy> Lucid locks up  at logo before X login. Any ideas for diagnozsing and fixing this?
<Threaten> i am still trying to reconnect to my network.
<pbarros> zus:  not sure there since I don't use Kubuntu.  I can't see it being to much of a problem though.  But just remember that firefox always generates a different name for the profile folder
<Blue1> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Threaten> This laptop im using to talk to you is on the same network, and hasnt lost connection yet.
<Kaepora> Hi, is anyone here a CISSP by any chance?
<cschneid> I'm using apt-get in a script with no terminal attached, and it spews debug info about not being able to use frontends (dialog, then readline, then finally decides to go with teletype).  How can I give it a default frontend to avoid all that
<pbarros> You'll need to paste the contents of the backed'up profile folder into the new one that firefox creates.  Or use the backup/import feature built into firefox
<Threaten> sacarlson, I can ping yahoo.
<Threaten> Now that I reconnected
<sacarlson> Threaten: well your most likly suspect is the realtek wifi device they have a history.  so I would try wired to verify that is the case.  if wire works then I would look at posibly install of anther wifi driver or try another kernel.
<maitrey>  Hi, I've tried it yesterday, but got no answer. So I'll try my luck once more. I've recently formatted ext. hdd seagate and I'm not able to set the permissions for more users (in whatever format -ext3,4,ntfs) - nothing works. Google is also somehow not useful. Please..
<ken> oh
<zus> pbarros,  i did not know that. i know readi it later keeps my bookmarks on web. neat little addon i cant use  FF without it. have it for chrome as well but i dont like chromes lookf and feel for it, i dont trsut it.
<Threaten> another wifi driver?
<sacarlson> Threaten: is ping slow?  if slow what is slow the look up of the name to number (called DNS)?
<maco> !indonesia | Arulida
<ubottu> Arulida: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<i2c> my laptop has 0% battery left right now
<i2c> why is it still on?
<i2c> ubuntu's battery detection is kinda wack on this laptop
<Threaten> Well pinging yahoo.com takes 76ms
<aniza_gokil> ai
<sacarlson> Threaten: well first you need to verify that wifi is the fault and yes if so upgrade the wifi driver note sometimes older drivers are better than new ones also
<FlintWestWood> hello
<Threaten> sacarlson, it also varies, it went down to 36ms, then up to 136ms
<Threaten> So i could find an updated driver and install that?
<sacarlson> Threaten: those numbers are good
<sacarlson> Threaten: maybe try wget some file and verify the problem is not in the browser?
<Threaten> and its still ok that I can't browse? im connected and pinging yahoo but I cant get to google.com
<Threaten> How do I verify that?
<fotoflo> hi all, i have a ubuntu server question: is this the place to ask it?  I have a mediawiki server running on my server and i want to provide SFTP access to a directory with authentication based on the mediawiki username and password - is there a way to do this? how do i do it
<Threaten> well i can connect with google chrome
<sacarlson> Threaten: well first you need to find a file online that you want the wget http://thesite.com/thefile.something
<sacarlson> Threaten: oh so chrome is working?
<i2c> my laptop has 0% battery life right now, how can I recalibrate the ubuntu battery system?
<Threaten> yes chrome will load pages
<sacarlson> Threaten: ok so firefox is broken not your network
<Soma_Cruz> I installed ubuntu on a separate partition on my harddrive..but I don't want it anymore how do I uninstall it?
<Threaten> okay. so if i re installed firefox, it would work?
<sacarlson> Threaten: I'm not sure what's wrong with your firefox.  but you could give that a try.   oh maybe start a new account and login to it and run firefox in it.  it could be you changed some config in firefox that broke it.
<Threaten> okay. will i be able to restore things using the install disk as well?
<sacarlson> Threaten: I don't know.  I always have connection when I install
<Threaten> okay. thank you for your patience, but I have to go now.
<Threaten> thanks for helping
<sacarlson> TheAnswer: no problem at least you part way there
<jellow> i left fdisk reformating an sd card it has been going for 2 hours straight i think somthing is wrong
<coz_> jellow,  how big is the the card?
<jellow> coz_: 8 gb
<coz_> mmm
<Soma_Cruz> um so is it possible to uninstall ubuntu from my harddrive?
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  sure it is
<nimbiotics> I can see a flash of an error message on boot, just before GUI shows up. How can I see this error message?
<ELREY> question is.. why would you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<coz_> jellow,   this one i am not sure of  you may want to go to the ##linux channel and check there
<pbarros> Soma_Cruz:  yes it is.  do you also have another partition with windows on it?
<Soma_Cruz> Yes I do pbarros
<nimbiotics> I can see a flash of an error message on boot, just before GUI shows up. How can I see this error message?
<Soma_Cruz> and I'm giving my laptop to my father and he's more of windows perons
<coz_> Soma_Cruz, try foing into windows and format the linux paritions  or delete it
<nimbiotics> sorry, didnt mean to duplicate message
<coz_> nimbiotics,   andything smb2
<coz_> nimbiotics,  did you see any part of the error message
<N4ck0> hi all
<Soma_Cruz> just curious though..wouldn't that mess up the grub loader?
<pbarros> coz:  he may still have problems with the grub loader though
<nimbiotics> coz_: only the word error
<_pg__> I dont have a cursor anymore! even after I blasted it my install and now from a live cd i still dont have a cursor! Ive tried 4 mice! what can i DO?
<coz_> nimbiotics,   "error probing  smb2" maybe?
<nimbiotics> coz_: the issue with samba you mean? getting more complicated by the minute
<mkanat> Wow, Ubuntu starts up quickly.
<mkanat> I like the coloring of the grep output, too.
<Soma_Cruz> ok I'll delete the partitions..
<nimbiotics> coz_: i cant remember the word i saw, but it sound more like an issue with a drive
<coz_> nimbiotics,  oh ok  ah   not sure you could try   pause break to see if it sticks that screen
<keith> Yeah my ubuntu loads in about 7 seconds
<pbarros> nimbiotics:  have you tried "ctrl-alt-f1"  while it's booting?
<pbarros> also check dmesg
<keith> Windows 7, about 20 seconds
<coz_> _pg_,  whoa   that is not good
<pmarch> hi guys, could someone tell me which software I could download to record audio on my pc?
<coz_> _pg_,  is it a usb mouse?
<coz_> pmarch,   like  real recording     maybe ardour
<coz_> pmarch,  or do you mean from a mic?
<pmarch> ok coz
<pmarch> I'm new here on linx
<keith> pmarch the software center usually has something good
<abhijit> !manual | pmarch
<ubottu> pmarch: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coz_> pmarch,  ok   do you want to record from an instrument   or a microphone?
<pmarch> no from whatever is playing on my system in audio... website sounds
<coz_> pmarch,  ah ,,,,,mmmm
<pmarch> Ok thanks a lot
<nimbiotics_> pbarros: its not while booting but after grub
<coz_> pmarch,  hold on
<pmarch> k
<coz_> pmarch,   look for  sound recorder under sound and video
<coz_> pmarch,  I believe that can capture suond on the system
<Deanes> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used the maverick kernel backports with lucid?
<pmarch> This kubuntu for netbook is very different than what I used to see in ubuntu previous versions
<coz_> pmarch,    Applications/  Sound and video/  sound recorder
<coz_> pmarch,  oh you are on kde
<pmarch> yep
<Sevith> Stupid question but which file and where do i edit to change my shell to only show the directory i am in and not the entire path
<coz_> pmarch,  hold on
<maco> pmarch: hi i use kubuntu netbook
<pmarch> Next time I will download ubuntu
<pmarch> it's more user friendly
<pbarros> nimbiotics:  but after grub should be during the boot process
<maco> pmarch: what are you trying to find?
<pmarch> oh something so I could record audio from the web
<pmarch> streaming audio
<Sevith> Stupid question but which file and where do i edit to change my shell to only show the directory i am in and not the entire path
<keith> Had a storm here knocked out my modem for a bit, along with my computer..tried to call home but wife doesn't know where to find the power button. Anyway spent almost two hours in Windows 7 reconfiguring my modem..Ubuntu never even missed a beat, booted correctly first time.
<maco> pmarch: hmm...is that something mplayer can do?
<pmarch> don't know at all
<pmarch> sorry I'm new to linux
<pmarch> getting old I guess
<pmarch> lol
<maco> pmarch: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/03/save-streaming-audio-and-video-as-a-file-with-mplayer/
<jimlovell777> Someone gave me an HP touchsmart PC and I'm having trouble getting the display to work. It's a touchscreen (which does work) but the computer always boots into low graphics mode or not at all. I've tried the restricted nVidia drivers to no avail. Any suggestions? Google and the troubleshooting docs have thus far been unhelpful.
<Sevith> Which file and where do i edit to change my shell to only show the directory i am in and not the entire path
<mkquist> pmarch: a radio stream?
<pmarch> mmm
<nimbiotics> pbarros: guess u r rite, in just too tired of fighting with samba. will boot again and see what happens
<maco> Sevith: your ~/.bashrc i think
<shawnboy> I'm reaching out for a life-line. Lucid stopped booting. Freezes before login screen.
<pmarch> The thing is in flash
<pmarch> so all I can do really is to record the audio that plays on the computer
<mkquist> pmarch: might wanna check for a flash-got plugin for your browser
<pmarch> In pc world, it would be coming out from 'what you hear'
<keith> HP has some specific drivers for their touch screen. is the device manager showing the driver?
<abhijit> bye
<pmarch> yep, that was my second question
<pmarch> :(
<maco> Sevith: see the PROMPT_COMMAND definition in there?
<Sevith> maco,  ok
<pmarch> sudo apt-get install flash?
<Sevith> maco, im looking right now
<pbarros> Sevith:  I think that is in your .bashrc file
<pmarch> let me check for flash-got
<pmarch> brb
<pmarch> thanks a lot gys
<pmarch> guys
<coz_> pmarch,  well  sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-restricted-extras  if you want flash
<jimlovell777> I get the errors, "configuration found but no screens present", "You have an unusual laptop display, please report it", kernel panic --not syncing, attempted to kill init", "You don't appear to be using the nVidia xserver, as root type nvidia-xconfig" I can't figure this out and why is it always something different?
<coz_> pmarch,  but that will also pull icedtea   and I am not sure you want that
<Sevith> maco,  Negative not in the bashrc
<Soma_Cruz> hey coz I removed the partitions like you said
<Sevith> pbarros, Negative not in bashrc
<pmarch> ok coz
<pmarch> for flash?
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  ok and were you able to boot into window also
<Soma_Cruz> ah no..
<SealedWithAKiss> Why can't I enable advanced desktop effect in Ubuntu 10.04 when I have a decent graphics card?
<Soma_Cruz> it won't boot anymore lol
<coz_> pmarch,  yeah that will bring down  adobe flash
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  oh
<pmarch> what's wrong with icedtea?
<keith> I've worked on them with Windows 7 but not in Linux..have you checked the HP website to see if they have any support for Linux?
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  xp  vist  or windows 7?
<ThomasB2k> SealedWithAKiss, do you have the proprietary drivers for your graphics card installed?
<coz_> vista
<Soma_Cruz> I have xp
<N4ck0> SealedWithAKiss: what your graphic card
<pmarch> Ok let me download the restricted-extras first
<pmarch> brb
<SealedWithAKiss> ThomasB2k, I am using drivers that I obtained from the AMD website.
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  do you stll have the xp installation disk?
<SealedWithAKiss> N4ck0, ATI Radeon HD 4670.
<Soma_Cruz> Yes I do...I gotta reinstall I'm guessing?
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,   if you still have the installation  disk then look here to recover the bool lader for xp   http://www.ehow.com/how_4891476_reinstall-xp-bootloader.html
<pbarros> Sevith:  hmm...   you are talking about your shell in terminal right?  let me look at mine
<SealedWithAKiss> ThomasB2k, the basic drivers that Ubuntu installs were not allowing me to enable to advanced effects, that's why I decided to download and install the ones from AMD.
<Sevith> pbarros, Yes
<ThomasB2k> SealedWithAKiss, what about the ones in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Sevith> pbarros, I seen the PS1 Var right at the begging but it wont let me edit the var...where does it store PS1?
<Soma_Cruz> ok I'll give that a shot
<coz_> Soma_Cruz,  that should work  well.... I would just write everything down there so you have it on hand
<pmarch> ok
<SealedWithAKiss> ThomasB2k, is displays the FGLRX driver which is currently disabled.
<coz_> pmarch,  did you find something?
<ThomasB2k> hmm
<pmarch> coz, I had to install my kubuntu here from windoze and I noticed that it didn't create me a ext 3 or ext 4 file system
<ThomasB2k> I don't know, sorry :/
<abhinav_singh> which is most popular email service ...yahoo,gmail,aol or hotmail?
<pmarch> coz it's downloading the extras
<pmarch> right now
<ThomasB2k> gmail, abhinav
<coz_> pmarch,    ok   is this a wubi install ?
<songer> hhelo how you doing?
<coz_> pmarch,   is this a laptop or desktop?
<pmarch> it's a netbook .. small laptop
<coz_> pmarch,  ok that makes sense :)
<mneptok> pmarch: you used Wubi?
<pmarch> what is wubi?
<ThomasB2k> wubi is the "windows program style" ubuntu
<coz_> pmarch,  a way to install ubuntu onto a windows disk instead of its own partition essentially
<songer> i have a question, if i install maverick alpha-3 when comes out the final vercion of ubuntu do i will to install ubuntu again?
<ThomasB2k> Ubuntu will actually install itself as a Windows program
<pmarch> exactly
<xangua> songer: yes
<ThomasB2k> No songer
<ThomasB2k> hmm?
<coz_> songer,  if you are wise  yes...you want to download the actual release version
<xangua> sorry, no songer
<pmarch> I guess ubuntu would run faster if installed in its own native file system, right?\
<pmarch> because this isn't very fast...
<coz_> pmarch,  most likely and you would probably be much happier with it :)
<ThomasB2k> Songer, it'd be better if you did install Ubuntu again. Apt upgrades don't always work too well.
<pmarch> I have 2 GB
<mneptok> coz_: there will be no difference between installing from -final media and updating an alpha
<pmarch> Unfortunately, I get errors when I do install it the normal way
<coz_> mnemon,  my experience since day one  counters that but ok
<keith> jimlovell777 I was able to look this link up about the touchsmart..maybe it'll help with your issue  http://www.touchsmartdevzone.com/article/1940/How-To-Install-Linux-on-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-1250/
<coz_> pmarch,  ah ok
<pmarch> I'll try to download the ubuntu version for netbook
<coz_> pmarch,  do you remember any of the errors?
<ThomasB2k> *Apt upgrades don't always work well if you're doing a dist upgrade, or even upgrading a lot of software.
<pmarch> maybe there's just bugs in kubuntu
<ThomasB2k> Of course there's bugs in Kubuntu
<pmarch> mmm well, there were two
<ThomasB2k> There's bugs in all Linux
<flowbee___a> i cant hear audio out of my rear two speakers.  i have a sound blaster live card with 4.1 output
<coz_> pmarch,   if you download the cd  make sure you check the disk for erros and also burn it at the slowest speed preferably 1x if possible
<pmarch> the first one was that I had to remove my pendrive out before going to the next step
<pmarch> otherwise the installation would hang at 47%
<pbarros> Sevith:  look for a line in .bashrc that has this    "PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ "
<maco> Sevith: ah its the PS1 variable
<pmarch> I don't even have a CD rom here
<coz_> flowbee,   open a terminal....    alsmixer      make sure non sliders are off or muted   if muted hit the keyboard lower case "m"  to unmute
<songer> ok ask because i', going to install ubuntu or xubuntu to my friend but almost the final maverick is coming out so
<Xearo> Would this be the right place to ask advice about how to get the xvid codec to run in chrome for Linux?
<pmarch> I have to install from pendrive
<Sevith> pbarros, Yeah I found it but  mine is a bit different I just commented out a few things and am messing with it now :) Thx
<maco> Sevith: oh you found that out already
<pbarros> change the lower case "w" to an uppercase W
<pmarch> Ok but it could be a good lead. Thanks
<maco> pbarros: too slow?
<coz_> pmarch,  ah ok sorry
<pmarch> And finally the other error was very extensive
<pbarros> yep :D
<maco> oh well id been wondering this a while too
<pmarch> it told me sorry but the install crashed essentially
<coz_> mm
<robertwall> songer: Maverick is not stable at all right now. It's probably not a good idea to give it to your friend, unless you and/or him really enjoy fixing broken stuff.
<robertwall> songer: There's a reason why it isn't released yet :)
<keith> songer: You can upgrade easily from Ubuntu or Xubuntu to later distros
<etherealite> If I install the FGLX package in the 10.4 repos can I expect a sucky experience with my Radeon X1900 XT?
<etherealite> FGLRX*
<Some_Person> Is it possible to connect to an OpenSSH server and share the VPN over wifi?
<Some_Person> s/OpenSSH/OpenVPN
<coz_> etherealite,  not sure about ati  but I can show you the readout we use for compiz   ...    For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<coz_> pmarch,   I have "no" experience with netbooks at all
<coz_> pmarch,  I have installe kubuntu netbook on my desktop a few times but that is a differetn procedure
<pmarch> coz_ thank you, the flash is working good!
<pmarch> thanks
<coz_> ok
<jimlovell777> keith: thanks I'll give it a read.
<sacarlson> Some_Person: I would say yes.  but is the vpn server on the internet of is is local?  my local experience I found some complications in the local side.
<etherealite> coz_ whats the word on using the open source driver with an older card (2004 X1900 XT)
<samsung> hi you all!
<Some_Person> sacarlson: internet
<coz_> etherealite, ` not really sure... I know far too little about ati to suggest anything other than that one post.... you could ask in #radeon channel though
<sacarlson> Some_Person: then sure why not?
<etherealite> coz_ thanx
<coz_> etherealite,  no problem
<pmarch> .
<pmarch> coz_ so now, which apt would you suggest I download to record the flash audio?
<pbarros> etherealite:  actually with the older ati cards the opens source drivers are your only option now in 10.04
<pbarros> from what I understand
<pmarch> It would be nice if I could have the ability to stop recording after 1 or 2 hours automatically
<coz_> pmarch,   well   again  not sure.... I believe kubuntu netbook uses  konqueror  for a browser yes??/
<pmarch> coz_ yes you are right but I downloaded chrome
<pmarch> works much better
<alexbev> hello
<coz_> pmarch,  it should yes but I dont know of any chrom plugins that will allow recording....
<pmarch> mmm ok
<pmarch> so it is browser related
<itsux2bu> what this mean?  "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Terminus> hello. i'm having trouble getting ldap to run. i'm getting the error "<olcDbIndex> failed startup". config is at http://pastebin.com/5RaRkFws anybody have any ideas?
<coz_> pmarch,  well for me ... I use   video downloahelper for firefox
<pmarch> I thought I could just download anything and it will record whatever plays on my ctr
<coz_> pmarch,  but firefox on netbook would probably be painfully slow
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: it is post install configuration,nothing to worry about
<pmarch> I don't think so...
<pmarch> let me check it out
<pmarch> will your software record only the audio tooo
<coz_> pmarch,   I hate to say this but     google kubuntu desktop sound recording
<pmarch> coz_ Would your applet record the audio only?
<alexbev> Can anyone help with properly installing a Hauppauge HVR-2200MCE on Ubuntu 64bit?
<coz_> pmarch,  ah I havent tried that  let me check hold on
<prince_jammys> Terminus: you may try also at #ldap
<pmarch> coz_ ok thanks
<z1lt0id> Has anyone had much luck with any kernels above 2.6.32 with Lucid?
<maco> pmarch: what was wrong with the mplayer link i gave?
<maco> pmarch: it says it does audio & video...
<Terminus> prince_jammys: thanks.
<prince_jammys> welcome
<coz_> pmarch,  according to the preferences it does capture mp3
<pmarch> Awsome
<pmarch> Ok let me try firefox
<maco> ive ripped mp3s out of flvs before
<coz_> pmarch,  hold on
<coz_> pmarch,  firefox is going to be a load on netbook is my guess
<maco> pmarch: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<pbarros> maco:  just confirmed that the .bashrc change from w to W does work.  I know you said you were curious about that with the command prompt
<maco> pbarros: yep i changed it here
<coz_> phaedra,  maybe vlc  would work
<pmarch> thanks maco, let me check it out
<coz_> pmarch,  maybe vlc would work
<coz_> phaedra,  sorry wrong nick
<maco> coz_: ff is pretty heavy for a netbook but not too awful... i can run ff, kmail, quassel all at once without using all the ram
<maco> coz_: well then again i have 2 gb... that does get it pretty close to 1 for the load avg though
<coz_> maco,  ok cool
<pmarch> oh yes vlc
<maco> coz_: i dont have 50 tabs open on here like i do on the main laptop, but 10? sure
<coz_> pmarch,   look here    also    http://www.seoras.com/2008/05/26/how-to-record-streaming-audio-with-audacity-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<pmarch> coz_ yes VLC good idea
<coz_> pmarch,  try that link also for audacity
<pmarch> apt-get install vlc?
<coz_> pmarch,   that should work yes
<coz_> pmarch,  but also read that link   http://www.seoras.com/2008/05/26/how-to-record-streaming-audio-with-audacity-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<coz_> pmarch,  its an older post though
<pbarros> don't forget the sudo in front of it!  ;)
<coz_> pmarch,  yes please  sudo apt-get install vlc
<coz_> pmarch,  forget about audacity that is not  kde application
<pmarch> the suggestion from maco doesn't have a gui, it's all old style
<pmarch> tomorrow I think I will try to install ubuntu for netbook instead
<Xearo> Question, How do I get video codecs I install (ex. xvid) to work with my web browsers?
<maco> coz_: does it matter whether its a kde app? i use terminator & pidgin, and i'm a kde user/fan
<coz_> pmarch,   you may want to go to the #kubuntu channel to see if they have a native application for recording streaming audio on kde
<maco> pmarch: dont like the search & launch?
<coz_> maco,   well only if you are a purist...personally I use Edubuntu because it uses both kde and gnome libraies
<coz_> libraries
<maco> coz_: i have svn access in kde :P  i still prefer some gnome apps though. just use what works, regardless of target-DE
<itsux2bu> vlc require a gui?
<ssfdre38> how do i get my ftp on my server to beable to upload
<coz_> maco,    whatever  works :)
<mneptok> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 2742 kB, installed size 7640 kB
<poi77> Hi! I'm new to linux editors. I'm in VI -- using the -d option -- how do I switch between the side-by-side files?
<maco> ssfdre38: install openssh-server and youll have ssh and sftp acess
<xangua> itsux2bu: you can use vlc with cli i believe
<mneptok> itsux2bu:^^
<maco> poi77: ctrl+W followed by an arrow key
<poi77> maco: Awesome! Thanks!
<ssfdre38> and that will make it where i can upload maco?
<mneptok> poi77: why not get started with an easier editor? vi's learning curve can be steep.
<maco> ssfdre38: yes, just sftp user@machine, put in password, and then "put filename"
<pmarch> coz_ looks like VLC is only a player, not a recorder
<pmarch> maco what is search & launch?\
<maco> pmarch: the menu thing that makes kubuntu netbook different from regular kubuntu... where you have the favourites at top and categories at bottom and a search bar in the middle
<SwedeMike> pmarch: vlc can record/stream as well.
<sikilpaake> how can i mount a truecrypt drive that's on a samba share?
<Xearo> Question, How do I get video codecs I install (ex. xvid) to work with my web browsers?
<coz_> pmarch,  o0   mmm let me check hold on
<ssfdre38> what is the sudo to install it to the server?
<maco> ssfdre38: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pbarros> mneptok:  true, but once you learn vi it can some times be faster than having to use a mouse to make edits.
<pmarch> maco oh yes, I hate this search
<poi77> mneptok: Any suggestions?
<duanerousselle> Hello, I am trying to edit a book for an internet archive in the newest openoffice. Does anybody know if there is a way to turn all italics to <em>STRING</em> and all of the footnotes to [1] FOOTNOTE_HERE ?
<coz_> pmarch,     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354290
<mneptok> poi77: ne
<z1lt0id> What is the difference between the mainline kernels and the backported maverick kernels out of curiosity?
<mneptok> poi77: it's drop-dead simple to use.
<xangua> Xearo: installing them should be enought
<Delvien> z1lt0id: are you running lucid atm?
<poi77> mneptok: Thanks, will look into this!\
<coz_> pmarch,  older post but it should offer some insight
<z1lt0id> Delvien: That is correct
<maco> pmarch: ah well maybe give normal kubuntu UI a try then. systemsettings -> workspace lets you pick between desktop & netbook
<pmarch> SwedeMike would you mind telling me how to record from VLC?
<Delvien> z1lt0id: maverick kernels are for 10.10, and not 10.04 as you are using, it would be a bad idea to install them :)
<Xearo> xangua: I read the INSTALL file and done everything it said including the linking and it said everything was successful and then I go back to the website to watch the xvid movie and it says I still mee the codec
<z1lt0id> Delvien: Even though they are backported for the official kernel PPA.  Out of curiosity why is it bad to upgrade the kernel?
<Delvien> pmarch google would be your best friend for that sort of question
 * kakoi voltou: [bt] duração: 2hrs 3mins 58secs
<maitrey>  Hi, I've tried it yesterday, but got no answer. So I'll try my luck once more. I've recently formatted ext. hdd seagate and I'm not able to set the permissions for more users (in whatever format -ext3,4,ntfs) - nothing works. Google is also somehow not useful. Please..
<pbarros> poi77:  why did you start using VI in the first place?  do you have to do most your editing via the command line?
<xangua> Xearo: what install file¿ did you install restricted-extras¿
<Delvien> z1lt0id:  well for one, none of the modules in lucid are built for maverick kernels. You probably would not be able to start X, some drivers, network prolly wouldnt work, etc.
<Xearo> I downloaded the linux codec from xvid.org and done the ./configure, make and make install
<Delvien> Xearo: did you restart your browser?
<lonejack> does anyone know why jdk has been removed from repo(10.4)?
<Delvien> Xearo: and did you do "make install" or "sudo make install"?
<Aerec> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<Xearo> sudo make install
<Delvien> lonejack: good question. I would assume its due to oracle :P
<Xearo> And yes I restarted my browser
<coz_> Aerec,  transmission
<z1lt0id> Delvien:  Ah that is a very good point.  Just have to wait till 10.10 to use that kernel build then.  I did try a mainline kernel update of .35 and i got some bizarre error messages, mainly with mountall.. it wouldn't mount my drives properly.  Must be a Plymouth thing
<Xearo> And I tried it in Chrome and Firefox
<coz_> Aerec,  its already installed
<shawnboy> coz_, I'm not stalking you.  :)  just happen to be back. I've looked at more logs and tried couple things. Lucid still freezes. Do you know what it means that the last kern.log stops hard after load kernel line?
<z1lt0id> Aerec:  You could try Vuze as well but it is a little bloaty, but tons of fantastic features.
<Delvien> Aerec: Transmission and Deluge are both good ones. Transmission comes default
<coz_> shawnboy,  oh man still issues ?   yikes
<Aerec> vuze can suck me
<z1lt0id> Aelec: Deluge is good reminds me uTorrent
<Delvien> utorrent is coming to linux soon btw
<coz_> shawnboy,  did you reinstall lucid?
<z1lt0id> Aelec: If you can wait a bit longer uTorrent will be available for linux
<shawnboy> coz_, I removed nomodeset & apic. no good.
<z1lt0id> Delvien: You beat me
<xangua> Xearo: uninstall what you have installed and better install: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> Aerec,  vuze  is not nice :)
<Delvien> z1lt0id:  :)
<Aerec> <3 utorrent
<LucidFox> Greetings! When trying to use an Audigy SB Live sound card in Lucid, the device is identified, but all I get is static noise.
<shawnboy> nope. hoping to try to rescue this one if possible.
<LucidFox> Any iedas?
<coz_> shawnboy,  oh man.... mmm  not sure what to say at this point
<coz_> LucidFox,  did you c heck in alsamixer?
<z1lt0id> LucidFox: I find that the inputs are all weird of Sound Blaster cards in Linux
<coz_> LucidFox,   open a terminal   tyep    alsamixer
<lonejack> Delvien, is it no longer free?
<Xearo> ok, I will try that now
<shawnboy> coz_, ok. well, thought I'd ask. looks like from kern.log a hard freeze is happening when tries to load kernel, but that is way over my head to diagnose.
<z1lt0id> LucidFox: But try alsamixer as well, I had to change around my inputs.
<LucidFox> coz_> I have lots and lots of channels in alsamixer
<coz_> shawnboy,  when does this freeze up on you?
<Delvien> LucidFox: go to sound options, then the output tab, and play with the "connector" drop down, see if one of those work for you, other than that, make sure you have your volume up past 25%
<z1lt0id> LucidFox: With my x-fi the rear and middle speakers are in different inputs compared to windows.  I hate getting behind my computer to change that
<coz_> LucidFox,  same here   but make sure none are turned down or muted
<Delvien> lonejack: I'm not sure if I understand your question
<moskK> how can I make a fake reverse to a domain?
<shawnboy> coz_, with Lucid logo in middle of screen.
<moskK> porn.com > 127.0.0.1
<coz_> shawnboy,  yikes
<moskK> *local
<coz_> shawnboy,   how old is this install?
<shawnboy> coz_, yeah. weird thing is I wasn't doing any "risky" stuff on the system lately.
<LucidFox> Delvien> I don't see any connector dropdown on the output tab
<Delvien> moskK lets not have any of that please :)
<goofrider> hi all, can someone help me with getting PAM to authenticate via LDAP in Lucid
<goofrider> ??
<coz_> shawnboy,  did you say this was a fairly new install ?
<reggi_au> does anyone know anything about "RAID 1"? We're having a minor dissagreement here and I think I'm
<Delvien> LucidFox: it's right below the balance slider
<shawnboy> coz_, Gosh, installed when Lucide officially released, been updating regularly ever since.
<coz_> shawnboy,  oh ok
<reggi_au> does anyone know anything about "RAID 1"? We're having a minor disagreement here in the office about a technical point (in which i think I'm right)
<coz_> shawnboy, mmm  do you use  PPA 's  of any kind?
<coz_> reggi_au,  not off hand but you could try the ##linux channel :)
<shawnboy> coz_, yes. Trying to remember what PPA's I messed with last.
<LucidFox> Delvien> It's called the Russian word for "Channel", the only options I see there are "No Amplifier" and "Amplifier"
<LucidFox> it's set to "Amplifier" now
<reggi_au> cool thanks coz
<shawnboy> coz_, nothing comes to ming specifically from lately.
<coz_> shawnboy,  gimp ppa maybe?
<coz_> shawnboy,  xorg-edgers ppa?
<Delvien> LucidFox: I'm at a loss then on all of my machines I've never had anything say amp
<andi_> test
<ubuntu> русский чат
<lonejack> Delvien,  I thought jdk was no more free software... But on sun site it is possible download jdk. So it's quite strange that jdk isn't present on repo..
<shawnboy> coz_, I don't remember doing gimp ppa, standard is good enough. Def not edgers.
<bazhang> ubuntu, #ubuntu-ru
<Delvien> lonejack: i see, jdk is still free software, but oracle is changing alot of suns stuff, so I was just saying it could be that
<coz_> shawnboy, mm  sometimes  ppa 's have versions of libraries  that can conflict with the current install  I am hoping this did not happen to you
<ssfdre38> hey maco what is the sudo for sftp?
<shawnboy> I do have previous kernel listing in grub. haven't tried yet because I'm trying to preserve log files of broken system, but may be time to try.
<maco> ssfdre38: er...what?
<maco> ssfdre38: i thought when you said that before that you meant "whats the command to install it?" and i said "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" .... is that not what you wanted?
<coz_> shawnboy,   understood
<shawnboy> coz_, I just thought... I can glance at my sources.list to see PPAs.
<ssfdre38> you said that i need sftp as well
<Delvien> maco I think he wants to know how he uses sftp in terminal, and has his terminology confused.
<maco> ssfdre38: that package includes ssh and sftp
<ssfdre38> ohh ok
<coz_> shawnboy,  that would be good but I believe you can also view log files via live cd  if I am not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: ssh is a swissarmyknife of abilities
<LucidFox> By the way
<LucidFox> the background noise only appears when I don't try to play sound
<gary_inNYC> how can i set my touchpad to trigger navigate forward/back (alt-left/right) actions?  i'm on a Thinkpad T40 laptop.
<LucidFox> when I do, it just mutes completely
<Delvien> LucidFox: what is your volume at?
<LucidFox> 100%
<Delvien> weird.
<z1lt0id> Arghhh still waiting for the XBMC repos to go back to normal.
<z1lt0id> sigh ;)
<goofrider> hi all, can someone help me with getting PAM to authenticate via OpenLDAP in Lucid?
<coz_> LucidFox,  mmm  have you checked in #pulseaudio or #alsa channels?
<LucidFox> in alsamixer, master is at 91%
<maco> gary_inNYC: enable horizontal scrolling in touchpad preferences, then edit your browser's config for that
<maco> gary_inNYC: if youre using firefox, thats in about:config
<lonejack> Delvien, my problem is that I use the netbeans+php. I understand that I can install it from repo with(Openjdk) but I don't know how to set the php-netbans...
<Delvien> maco horiz scrolling got borked in lucid for most touchpads btw.
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: you could configure the screen edges to do it but you will lose the ability to drag windows from cube side to cube side (I assume you use a full compiz)
<maco> Delvien: oh. well if the driver's broken there's nothing you can do about that
<jamiewan> LucidFox: pcm levels?
<maco> Delvien: er...other than submit a patch :)
<Delvien> lonejack: THat's greek to me man :C
<shawnboy> well, coz_ I think I'm done for tonight. Thank you for taking a stab at it with me.
<Delvien> maco canonical is working on a fix. slloooooooooooooooooooooooowly
<coz_> shawnboy,  I am interested in the soluton to ghis
<coz_> this
<LucidFox> jamiewan> All at 100% in alsamixer, trying to change PCM below 100% drops master instead
<riis> I find myself having to "echo disable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth" on every boot, is there a config somewhere that I can set it permanently, or should/can I rebuild the appropriate kernel module withot BT support?
<coz_> shawnboy,  this   if you find one let me know
<gary_inNYC> ty
<ActionParsnip> riis: add it to /etc/rc.local ,above the exit 0 line
<shawnboy> coz_, will do.
<jamiewan> LucidFox: whats the main prob only just got on missed it
<ActionParsnip> riis: it will also run as root :)
<riis> ActionParsnip: would it be possible to disable it in the module itself?
<Delvien> riis: you can remove the module so it doesnt run
<riis> guess that's a per-module thing really
<LucidFox> jamiewan> No sound on an Audigy SB Live, just background noise
<riis> Delvien: I think it's the thinkpad_acpi mod or something, so that might not be desireable as I'll lose other features too
<ActionParsnip> riis: you could with module options in /etc/modprobe.d ,just make a new file ending in .conf and add the option line
<riis> I already blacklist btusb and bluetooth
<rystraum> Hi guys, is there a way to convert a GPT to MBR under Ubuntu Live USB? And, if possible, without needing to clear out that particular disk?
<jamiewan> LucidFox: white noise?
<ActionParsnip> riis: you will add: option modulename something ,just change the something to the option. The rest will be the same
<riis> ActionParsnip: yeah tried that, but couldn't figure out the syntax. I guess I need to know exactly which module "hosts" /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth, how to do that?
<LucidFox> jamiewan> It's most obvious when I move the mouse, temporarily disappears when I press Enter on my keyboard, and disappears completely when I try to play audio
<Delvien> riis what model of laptop do you own?
<riis> Lenovo thinkpad
<Delvien> model number?
<ActionParsnip> riis: lsmod ,will list the modules and you can play from there. I'd just go for the rc.local file as you will hit the gold immediately
<chemical-death> rystraum:  there is a way ...try this...http://greg.agiletortoise.com/2008/09/08/converting-gpt-partition-to-mbr-for-vista/
<jamiewan> LucidFox: mate thats weird, i dont know prob go over all the channels make sure the correct boxes check and unchecked
<LucidFox> I'm not your mater
<LucidFox> * mate
<ActionParsnip> LucidFox: is it a create audigy something
<Delvien> LucidFox: he was just being friendly
<LucidFox> I tried setting different muted channels to 100% in alsamixer
<LucidFox> with no result whatsoever
<riis> ActionParsnip: will that setting be applied immediately when the mod loads or "later"? (I hate BT with a vengance so want to kill it as hard as possible :) )
<LucidFox> ActionParsnip> Yes, it is
<pmarch> cos_ I'm now trying to play the website in Firefox, which addon would you recommend I download for playing flash ? Gecko, Totem, VLC or gxine?
<ActionParsnip> riis: after everything, just before login prompt shows up
<jamiewan> alsm funny sometimes and thats prob and understatement, but i found some things need to be on for it to work in my system anyway, like capture switches and other things.
<jamiewan> *alsa
<xorwhy> How do I enter a directory path into Nautilus with the keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> LucidFox: thought so, those things are a pain to get nice. Not worth it.
<coz_> pmarch,  you already have flash installed
<coz_> pmarch,  isnt it showing up in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: there's a hack in gconf-editor which is a boolean, switches from folder things to text.
<LucidFox> ActionParsnip> Well, I wouldn't bother buying, but it's my work computer, and apparently it either doesn't have built-in sound or it's not connected
<xorwhy> ah ok, thanks
<gary_inNYC> ok, so I was able to set the backspace button to nav back in Firefox, but how about setting swipe hotspots on a touchpad to navigate back/forward in Nautilus & Firefox?
<coz_> pmarch,  go to youtube.com and play one of the videos
<pmarch> nope, it wants me to download one of those add ons
<johnathan> is the a ubuntu console that one can install on a windows machine to allow one access to the server with out having to have a mouse, keyboard and a monitor connected?
<jamiewan> LucidFox: but when you get it it is worth it, has been for me works great no dramas
<riis> Okay, off for a reboot to test this
<pmarch> let me check (youtube
<coz_> pmarch,  if that works   then flash is working
<LucidFox> jamiewan> I'm not an audiophile, I probably wouldn't even hear any difference
<ActionParsnip> LucidFox: true, some people have had luck switching back to OSS
<LucidFox> ........ewwwww
<LucidFox> Don't suggest that. Ever.
<coz_> :)
<jamiewan> noooooo
<jamiewan> lol
<riis> ActionParsnip: btw. I just threw it in a file thinkpad.conf, but the system will read all *.conf from there right? I don't have to add it somewhere?
<LucidFox> On an unrelated note
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: you could use gestures to go back and forward in browser. There are packages for that sort of stuff
<LucidFox> why is the volume level in the indicator displayed as greater than in sound properties?
<ActionParsnip> riis: they will all be read, yes
<bill> hello
<riis> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<bill> is this the nerd server ?
<coz_> gary_inNYC,  if you want to use gestures systemically install easystroke
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: you don't by chance know the name of the key I'm looking for?
<_BEAST> lol
<jamiewan> LucidFox: prob one is master and the other pcm
<bazhang> !ot | bill
<ubottu> bill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: not sure. There are guides around though
<spaceghost_> anyone know how to fix tsclient not having a gnome border? I don't have compiz on. screenshot: http://i37.tinypic.com/2506kch.jpg
<pmarch> cos_ yes youtube works
<gary_inNYC> ic, i'll check the repos
<demon1981> hi all))) how I can rollback changes after apt-get upgrade?
<pmarch> but not this website I am trying to listen from
<xorwhy> Ah i found it
<xorwhy> "Always use location entry"
<jamiewan> LucidFox: open the sound gui and then adjust the vol on the indicator and see what moves
<coz_> spaceghost_,  that screenshot shows borders :)
<spaceghost_> not on the tsclient window
<johnathan> is the a ubuntu console that one can install on a windows machine to allow one access to the server with out having to have a mouse, keyboard and a monitor connected?
<LucidFox> jamiewan> they move together, but the indicator one displays a greater value, it's at 100% while the dialog one still has some distance to go
<LucidFox> although the dialog also displays 100%, huh
<jamiewan> hmm
<coz_> spaceghost_,  which paint app is that ? :)  sorry not about issue
<spaceghost_> coz_: the paint app is paint from windows 7, which is what my tsclient is connected to
<coz_> spaceghost_,  ah gotcha
<pmarch> cos_ ok I installed gecko and it works now
<pmarch> cos_ now looking for a plugin that will allow me to record ouf
<coz_> pmarch,   ouf?
<pmarch> sorry coz, not cos
<pmarch> ouf... means in french... what a work
<pmarch> or something like that
<z1lt0id> I'm having issues with Conky disappearing occasionally, has anyone else had this issue before?
<coz_> pmarch,  generally if you type the firs 2 or 3  letters of somones name then hit the tab button it will complete the name allerting that person:)
<BiggFREE> yes it is ... pmarch
<coz_> pmarch,  entendu
<BiggFREE> I am speaking french
<coz_> pmarch,  je compris
<coz_> pmarch,  it is nearly 2am here I need to get to bed
<etherealite> So now that there is no xorg.conf, how do we configure X?
<coz_> pmarch,  good luck on this ../... I am sure others can lend a hand for you :)
<Rummage> Does anyone know about issues concerning wireless portals? - I know I'm to ask the question directly, but it's a long question.
<jamiewan> LucidFox: get the gnome-alsa mixer it shows more options and channels
<chemical-death> z1lt0id: try "conkyrc" conf file there is a setting "use_own_window" switch it to "no" maybe it helps
<bill> mc cd doesn't open anymore
<bill> my cd
<bill> it is stuck
<bill> hwo do i get it out
<bill> help
<FloodBot4> bill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bill> ok
<Gnea> bill: press the button
<Gnea> bill: after you unmount it
<bill> my cd is in the cd player but i pressed the button
<bill> unmount
<bill> what horse from ?
<Gnea> it needs to be unmounted first, then it will open
<bill> what
<bill> ?
<Gnea> bill: this is your first time using Linux/Ubuntu?
<bill> yes
<Gnea> okay
<z1lt0id> chemical_death: cheers i'll try that
<bill> so did i lose my cd
<bill> did ubuntu eat it ?
<Gnea> a little known fact about Linux is that, when you want to read any device, be it a hard drive, cdrom, flash driver, etc, it needs to be mounted to a directory first
<moawia> i hear ubuntu gets hungry
<Gnea> in the case of a cdrom, when it is mounted, it locks the drive so that the disc can't be ejected accidentally during a read
<spaceghost_> if I fixed a problem and there aren't any topics on it, can I post it on the forums for posterity? like [solved] blah?
<moawia> <~~~ aka darth_tux71 on neighbors puter on a fresh install
<bill> ok
<Rummage> Bill: Right click its icon on the desktop (there should be one given most setups), select unmount.
<Gnea> that way if you bump the button while watching a movie, for instance, it won't stop and eject the disc
<bill> how does it come out
<bill> great idea
<bill> but not right now
<bazhang> !enter | bill
<ubottu> bill: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> well, first you need to unmount the disc - start by opening up Places->Computer
<xorwhy> Whats a good little ftp program I can use to upload web files to my web server?
<Gnea> or look for the CDROM disc icon on your desktop
<etherealite> So now that there is no xorg.conf, how do we configure xorg??
<Gnea> right-click on the CDROM disc icon, select 'unmount'
<etherealite> xorwhy fillzilla
<bill> ok found it
<pmarch> cos_ thank you very much
<pmarch> good night
<z1lt0id> chemical-death: that just made it disappear permanently
<bill> yes i have selected it
<xorwhy> etherealite: k
<mneptok> xorwhy: are you using GNOME?
<Gnea> bill: if all goes well, you should now be able to press the button and have it eject, if it didn't give any error messages
<Rummage> Captive portals, anyone? Failing in that, the 'i agree' page before you can freely use wi-fi?
<chemical-death> z1lt0id: did you restart the conky thing?
<bill> great
<z1lt0id> i did
<bill> it works
<xorwhy> mneptok: yes, i tried nautilus, it says it can't handle the ftp protocol?
<Gnea> excellent
<z1lt0id> chemical-death: i did
<bill> now i'm gonna install windows
 * moawia still remembers having to read about mount umount in the manual
<bill> this is awefull
<bill> but thanks
<bill> bye
<FloodBot4> bill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> whatever suits you
<look> bill, NO DONT INSTALL WINGDOZE
<Gnea> good luck
<chemical-death> z1lt0id: no prob switch it back to "yes"
<Gnea> look: stop.
<bazhang> look, stop that
<xorwhy> mount unmount is still quite relevant
<z1lt0id> chemical-death: i think it might be something to do with compiz.  do you want me to paste my conkyrc to pastebin so you can look at it
<mneptok> xorwhy: it certainly does. use "Connect to server" from the "Places" menu
<look> ok
<excess^|home> Wow! This Pandora icon looks terrible on the top panel. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Gnea> people have a right to their choice, it is disrespectful to try to dissuade someone who has already made up their mind
<chemical-death> z1lt0id: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/conky-disappears-after-i-click-anywhere-else-on-desktop-help-needed-724058/
<xangua> excess^|home: no idea what are you talking about
<Prinny> It's a shame that not being able to eject his disc discouraged him from Linux. Hopefully he'll give it a try again later.
<Prinny> I know it took me forever to make the plunge myself.
<Gnea> Prinny: I'm willing to bet it's a bunch of other things, and the disc issue was just the icing on the cake.
<Rummage> Okay, regardless: I can ping the gateway server but I cannot reach the captive portal system on a wireless network. Ideas?
<xorwhy> Cannot connect to server. You must enter a name for the server.
<Gnea> he could have also been BSing us :)
<xorwhy> That's stupid there is only one input box.
<_BEAST> Rummage: WHAT ?
<Loneclock> poem time...anyone like my poem http://pastebin.com/516NPzaT
<pbarros> Gnea:  I'm going to bet that was the case :D
<Prinny> Either of those two possibilities could be true, Gnea.
<bazhang> Loneclock, wrong channel
<majdekalel_> hello guys
<_BEAST> lol
<Loneclock> bazhang, which channel?
<robertwall> Loneclock: #ubuntu-offtopic
<majdekalel_> nice to see you
<Prinny> Howdy, majdekalel_.
<_BEAST> Loneclock: #pkill-9
<majdekalel_> howdy !!
<Gnea> pbarros: anything's possible, but maybe he'll feel likely to give it another shot sometime now :)
<Rummage> _Beast: As I say. I connect to a wireless network, no captive portal appears. I use the windows partition to get the address of the portal system and the ip of the gateway server. I try inputting the portal address, an apparently hanging 'looking up. . .' from firefox. Pinged the gateway server, that immediately responds. Try inputting the IP into firefox, it attempts to connect for a moment before telling me the connection has timed out or so.
<chemical-death> z1lt0id: another one which helps maybe as well http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290371
<majdekalel_> hi Prinny are you good in ubuntu server stuff ?
<majdekalel_> i have a question
<majdekalel_> ?
<Prinny> I'm afraid not. =( But I'm sure someone here is.
<sacarlson> does ubuntu or even linux have a way to print bank checks like with E13-B MICR fonts?  I think I found the font just need something that will print one check.  I even tried windows and fail to find a free one
<chemical-death> g2g
<Prinny> Just post your question and hopefully someone will be able to answer.
<xorwhy> mneptok: Does not work. Only two input boxes. One for bookmark. Other for location. After hitting OK, error: You must enter a name for the server"
<excess^|home> xangua, look http://yfrog.com/nfscreenshotlep
<_BEAST> Rummage:  Are you using a proxy ?
<majdekalel_> ok can i build domain controller on ubuntu like in that exist in windows server 2003 ?
<shawnboy> What's the tar command to tgz all files in current dir without going into sub directories?
<Rummage> _Beast: I should hope not. This is a public wi-fi node and I've got a clean 10.04 install.
<pmarch> does anyone here would know how to record any sound that comes from my computer under mp3?
<mneptok> xorwhy: is this a public (anonymous) FTP server?
<_BEAST> Rummage:  Hmm
<xorwhy> mneptok: it has a public ftp://foo address, if that answers the questions
<xorwhy> ^-s
<mneptok> xorwhy: i suggest you look *carefully* at the "Connect to server" dialog box and make selections carefully.
<xorwhy> Service type, Custom Location.
<_BEAST> Rummage: could be the wifi
<xorwhy> This is the only available selection.
<Rummage> _Beast: This is a problem on two different wi-fi nodes.
<majdekalel_>  ok can i build domain controller on ubuntu like in that exist in windows server 2003 ?
<mneptok> xorwhy: and ftp:// is implied by the connection type. just put an address.
<Rummage> One run by a corporation, one by the government.
<_BEAST> Rummage: different subnets
<_BEAST> Rummage: k
<_BEAST> Rummage: obviously for a portal
<_BEAST> Rummage: what is the error message ? when it times out ?
<xorwhy> this isnt going to work
<z1lt0id> chemical-death: i'll look into thanks
<Rummage> Standard Firefox error message for timeout. Check you can connect to the internet, firewalls, that sort of thing.
<joschi> majdekalel_: you'll probably have to wait until samba 4 will be released -> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO
<_BEAST> Rummage: hmm, you try to run nmap and find some open ports and see if you can connect ? Wait its a portal
<joschi> majdekalel_: there's also a similar project for linux: freeIPA (http://freeipa.org/), but it's not compatible to AD
<_BEAST> Rummage: do you have a smart phone
<Rummage> No, unless you count the Rant in that (I don't).
<demon1981> hi all How I can list all packages installed in my 10.04 with versions?
<ZykoticK9> !clone | demon1981
<ubottu> demon1981: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<robertwall> demon1981: dpkg -l
<_BEAST> Rummage: did you try wget ?
<demon1981> thank:)
<Rummage> _Beast: Hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it. And, I'm sorry to say we're going to have to run off of theory for now.
<demon1981> ZykoticK9: that it means?
<_BEAST> Rummage: ?
<tech-mike> sup peeps....how can i change mouse wheel scroll sensitivity?
<majdekalel_> thank you joschi
<_BEAST> Rummage: you lose connectivity ?
<Rummage> That is, I appreciate the next step is to tell me to try wget, but I can't as I'm not at the node and indeed completely out of wifi range.
<_BEAST> Rummage: War driving ?
<Rummage> Pardon?
<excess^|home> Why do when I connect through VNC Viewer to my home Ubuntu screen, I am able to login however not able to interact with the system?
<_BEAST> Rummage: Well if you are completely out of range and you are using two different wifi nodes my first inclination would be that you are war driving , just my 2 cents
<dubey> hello
<dubey> i am running ppp connection using USB Data Card on linux, and sharing that connection to other laptops using wirless AP using iptables. Everyone is able to use internet But they are not able to ping AP & linux box and Linux box is also not able to ping AP and any laptops
<Rummage> I don't know what war driving is. I'm connecting to a library and an internet cafe for these tests.
<dubey> http://pastebin.com/tNFrjc8s
<_BEAST> Rummage: Gottcha
<_BEAST> dubey: that is a high tech question
<Rummage> Now looking at wget's man pages, it appears the idea behind it is to manhandle spotty connections, which, whilst cool, is really not the idea. I'm going to university in. . . *checks time* eight days now, and they have a portal system on campus.
<dubey> what does it mean ?
<_BEAST> dubey: how do you pronounce that du bay  or du bee?
<dubey> du bay
<_BEAST> dubey: I can only help you if if it is dubee sorry ;)
<dubey> anyone else ?
<etherealite> So now that there is no xorg.conf, how do we configure X?
<_BEAST> dubey: How do you have your iptables configured ?
<_BEAST> Rummage: What campus ?
<Rummage> GMU
<_BEAST> mason?
<Rummage> Aye.
<_BEAST> ;)
<_BEAST> Rummage: G00d school
<dubey> _BEST :  http://pastebin.com/9CDKM8AD
<Rummage> Well, thanks, but it's going to suck if I can't get onto the bloody wifi.
<_BEAST> Rummage: what do you mean you are connected right now im sure that the issue will be resolved the  portal could be down
<Rummage> This is my tower computer.
<Rummage> On a modem connection.
<Rummage> On XP.
<mneptok> Rummage: who makes the wifi chipset in your machine?
<_BEAST> good call
<Rummage> Realtek.
<Rummage> Realtek 8172 to be precise.
<mneptok> Rummage: laptop or desktop?
<_BEAST> dubee: I do not see where that affects your AP points
<Rummage> Laptop.
<mneptok> Rummage: embedded, cardbus, PCI-E ...?
<_BEAST> embedded
<_BEAST> Oh wait a tower
<mneptok> _BEAST: do try to keep up, dear :P
 * Rummage facedesks
<Rummage> There are two machines. The one I am communicating with is an XP tower computer that will not be coming with me.
<_BEAST> lol
<Rummage> The one I am working on is an Ubuntu laptop which will.
<mneptok> Rummage: is the Realtek embedded or an add-in card of some type?
<_BEAST> so your wifi is embedded
<Rummage> It came with the laptop.
<_BEAST> Rummage: iwconfig output
<mneptok> Rummage: my laptop came with WiFI, and it's a Mini PCI-E half-height add-in card
<Rummage> Well, it came installed and functional on W7. A toshiba satellite.
<Rummage> I don't see any wireless card ports on it :|
<_BEAST> Rummage: iwconfig output
<_BEAST> Rummage: terminal type iwconfig output
<_BEAST> Rummage: terminal type iwconfig then tell me the output
<Rummage> I'm trying.
<Rummage> What are you looking for? I have to manually type it to you.
<_BEAST> Rummage: what does it say when you type iwconfig
<therealpxc> if only it was easy for a newbie to start a read-only screen session and share read access to a terminal over IRC... I guess 'til then we have the pastebin
<therealpxc> (it's still a viable option for anyone who wants to try it, but it can't be a default recommendation)
<_BEAST> lol
<dubey> anyone
<Rummage> therealpxc: The laptop and the communicating computer are separate. I have to manually type up the output, pastebin or no.
<_BEAST> Rummage: terminal type iwconfig output
<_BEAST> Rummage: terminal type iwconfig
<Rummage> lo and eth0 both have nothing. wlan0 has 802.11bgn nickname:"rtl8191seva2" (weird since I know this is 8172, but the driver is 8192SE, this is supposed to function) Mode:managed frequency=2.412Ghz Access point: Not-Associated Bit Rate: 300MB/s Retry: on RTS thr: off Fragment thr:off Power Management: off
<_BEAST> Rummage: perfect
<Rummage> Don't want the rest, then?
<_BEAST> Rummage: no you can give the rest
<_BEAST> Rummage: but your wifi is working
<Rummage> Link Quality=10/100 Signal level=0 dbm Noise level=-100 dbm Rx invalid nwid:0 rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0
<Rummage> That's all of it.
<therealpxc> Rummage: the two things you generally need to check for WiFi connectivity are whether or not you're associated (iwconfig) and if you have an IP address (ifconfig). You might also want to check your default gateway (route) or nameservers (cat /etc/resolv.conf), but probably not.
<Rummage> I'm willing to try anything at this point.
<Rummage> On ifconfig, would that be the HWAddr?
<therealpxc> I missed some of the earlier conversation. What are the symptoms? An apparent connection, but no actual connectivity?
<therealpxc> Under ifconfig, it's the "inet addr"
<Rummage> therealpxc: Can ping the gateway server of a wi-fi node, but can't connect to it for the portal page.
<therealpxc> have you tried multiple browsers?
<Rummage> I only have an inet addr output for local loopback.
<therealpxc> it may be a left-behind proxy setting or the like
<therealpxc> it looks like you aren't _really_ on the network with wlan0
<Rummage> therealpxc: This is a clean 10.04 install, that has never been able to connect to the net. :|
<therealpxc> run "sudo dhclient wlan0" to try to get a new IP
<_BEAST> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<_BEAST> STFU
<mneptok> Rummage: and the WAP SSID is *really* "Not-Associated?"
<mneptok> _BEAST: language, please
<Rummage> mneptok: That's what it says.
<Rummage> therealpxc: Was that command predicated on the assumption that I am near a wifi node? Because I'm not.
<mneptok> Rummage: and you connected to this by using nm-applet to look for available access points?
<_BEAST> lol @ the answer depart message
<therealpxc> I'm sorry, mate. If you plug it into wired, you can install the linux-backports-modules-wireless which may help. Other than that, we can slug through setting up NDISwrapper together! :D
<therealpxc> Rummage: it was, I'm sorry. The other guy said you were connected so I didn't bother to check to read for association myself
<Rummage> mneptok: Whichever one is responsible for our little connection widget on the status bar.
<Rummage> And I don't have the means to connect the laptop wired, unfortunately.
<mneptok> therealpxc: if Rummage can see access points in nm-applet, there's no need for ndiswrapper.
<Rummage> Basically, I have a USB drive that can handle files 5gb or less.
<Rummage> And that's the only way to get data to the laptop at the moment.
<therealpxc> Let me see if I'm caught up. You can see nearby APs, but can't associate? Are they secured? Sometimes unsecured association works while WPA/WPA2 is flakey on some drivers
<Rummage> Both of these networks are unsecured. No passwords. However, before you're free to go a-roamin' they require viewing a captive portal page, which gives you terms and conditions and an I Agree button. On most computers, apparently, this page comes up automagically. For me it does not, and my attempts to reach it have been futile.
<mneptok> Rummage: try "nslookup cnn.com" in a terminal
<therealpxc> It seems to me, though, that you're not even associated with the AP, let alone having a place on the network represented with an IP. It baffles me that you said you could ping the gateway
<Rummage> mneptok: I am not connected in any way on this laptop. . .
<kalimba> hi
<Rummage> therealpxc: It did give me an ip, .52 to the gateway's .1
<mneptok> Rummage: then you cannot possibly ping anything.
<Rummage> mneptok: I am reporting on past attempts. I am not sitting in a library at 2am asking you these questions.
<mneptok> Rummage: then there's no point in trying to help, as anything we suggest cannot be tested.
<Rummage> mneptok: You guys are the only ones who've even responded to my queries, and I can test an idea later, and report back. It's a slow process, yes, but it's all I've got.
<LucidFox> ActionParsnip, jamiewan, never mind, I'm really stupid
<LucidFox> I plugged my earphones into the wrong sound card
<HomeBoy> Hi, ive set up a real nice "conky" but cant work out how to make it wider! Any help gratefully received -:)
<WXZ> hey ubuntu, how do I send a command to an already existing instance of an application, for example I know pidgin -n creates a new instance of pidgin and sets it to offline
<LucidFox> the onboard one, which doesn't work
<manuelx> :-)rn
<quentusrex> What header file on Ubuntu 10.04 defines PATH_MAX ?
<LucidFox> when I plugged them into the SB Live, I got sound
<WXZ> anyway I can send the "-n" paramater to the already running instance of pidgin though?
<LucidFox> out of the box
<therealpxc> Rummage: well, it's gonna be hard to work on this with no APs nearby, and it's 1:49am where I am, but I'd like to help you through this problem when I can. Would you mind if I contacted you over email or IM?
<Rummage> My next attempt I can use IM on my phone as I work on my laptop, so I guess that.
<therealpxc> okay
<dr0id> how do I open a rar file on ubunut ?
<therealpxc> dr0id: you need to install "unrar", or something similar, since it's non-free. If you install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras", it will take care of this and some other common things
<dr0id> thanks,done :)
<dr0id> therealpxc: I installed unrar-free
<dr0id> but when I extract the file isn't getting extracted
<brontoeee> dr0id, some rar archives may not be supported or b. your rar is borken
<kostkon> dr0id, better remove "unrar-free" and install "unrar". Also install "rar".
<dr0id> unrar is paid
<awk> hi guys, hmm, using ubuntu 10.04 ... network manager / either cisco vpn or / windows pptp vpn connections, I can create them but I can't connect to them.. if I go to network manager -> vpn connections I click on the name and it does nothing, doesn't ask to connect or doesn't connect, anyone else experienced this bug?
<kostkon> dr0id, "unrar" is the non-free version but it has better support for the various formats of rar archives
<dr0id> kostkon: so will I be allowed to install it, since its non-free ?
<kostkon> dr0id, yes
<dr0id> lol, wait, let me try
<kostkon> dr0id, install "unrar" and "rar"
<dr0id> then what is the meaning of non-freE? :P
<kostkon> dr0id, err let's c
<kostkon> !info unrar | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<kostkon> hmm not much info there
<IdleOne> man unrar
<dr0id> ohh gr8 kostkon
<dr0id> thanks a TON TON TON TON TON :)
<kostkon> dr0id, np
<dr0id> you don't even know how much your help as benefitted me ;)
<dr0id> thanks :)
<kostkon> dr0id, :)
<awk> hmm, in ubuntu how do I search a package eg: apt-cache info package.. what im trying to do is check what binary is used for the compiled/installed package
<awk> eg: what binary would be used for execution for a specific package I installed
<litel> hello, yesterday i pute mi computer into sleep for the night, during night the electricity was shuted down for some few seconds , now i wake up and i can't boot mi computer, when i try i hear some sort of clicing noise, and the alimentation fan, but nothing on screen, what should i do ?
<Kaga> mi troll detector say beep
<PEN21> hi all
<PEN21> any taiwanese here?
<netlarip> Hi
<Xearo> So I have been fighting with Chrome and xvid for about 3 hours now. I installed the restricted extras, the xvid plug-in from xvid.org and a couple other suggestions I tried using Google and I still cannot play Xvid that stream in the internet browser. Any suggestions to make this work? I am using Google Chrome for Linux
<raiffa> how do I configure an ubuntu workstation to set it's hostname from dhcp?
<cheeseexeesee> hi
<etherealite> I've got an issue with my mouse bing slow as molasses in 10.4, anyone know how to speed it up, its already maxed.
<cheeseexeesee> how do i start with ONE?
<Gnea> cheeseexeesee: what kind of mouse is it? ps2? usb?
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> etherealite: that was meant for you ^^^
<Gnea> cheeseexeesee: 'ONE'?
<etherealite> Gnea USB Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)
<etherealite> according to xinput
<etherealite> Gnea Its looking like I need to write a udev rule
<Gnea> etherealite: is it slow all the time or only if it's plugged/unplugged?
<mneptok> etherealite: or drink 15 Red Bulls and get a 6 hectare mouse pad
<Gnea> etherealite: have you checked the laser portion on the bottom of the mouse to make sure there isn't like a small hair or piece of lint in the way?
<Orborde> I'm getting errors to the tune of "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" on my Ubuntu 10.04 torrents.
<Orborde> Is something broken?
<rebirth> i'm trying to install yahoo msger and i'm getting this: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0)
<UMIT> hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu setup.  I get the unknown uid before login screen comes up, what could be the problem?
<etherealite> Gnea yes I have checked for hair and stuff, there's none, plus it works fine with windows.
<quietone> When I choose Help->contents from epiphany, I get  "The requested URI "ghelp:epiphany" is invalid" How do I get the help? lucid
<johnathan> does anyone know of a app that can be used on a windows machine to allow me access to my ubuntu server?
<well_laid_lawn> putty might work
<johnathan> k thx lm checking it out now
<Gnea> etherealite: have you tried it with gpm?
<ThomasB2k> good night
<trimeta> What's a good KDirStat equivalent for Gnome?
<sacarlson> is there a way to kill this defuct process I see in ps -A  with dhclient <defunct>.  I tried sudo killall dhclient and it's still there
<sacarlson> I also tried logout and login again and it's still there.  I guess I have to reboot?
<etherealite> Gnea does gpm that work with xorg?
<sacarlson> etherealite: yes it does
<trimeta> Am I the only one getting random PMs asking for my bra size? It started happening after I posted in here and in #gentoo, and it seems more likely that someone is trolling here.
<Gnea> etherealite: yes, you can switch between console and X and still have a working mouse.... well, that's a matter of debate at this point :)
<sacarlson> etherealite: opps maybe I thought you meant gdm
<etherealite> I have to install the entire gnome dep tree for gdm to work, gahhhh.
<Gnea> no
<Gnea> GPM, not GDM
<Gnea> P != D
<johnathan> well_laid_lawn: it worked thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<etherealite> Gnea seems to me like its not going to help me when I'm in X, only in console .
<robertwall> trijntje: it's spam, let #freenode know about it (without pasting the message in there)
<Gnea> etherealite: point is, will it be slow in console or not?
<robertwall> trijntje: ... mistab, sorry
<johnathan> no to start playing
<johnathan> lm now using my windows pc to type here :P
<ARGGG> how does one adjust overscan on ubuntu 10.04?
<johnathan> say lm using putty to access my server how would l start my GUI from the windows machine?
<ARGGG> is there any way to fix overscan?
<gimpy283> Having problem with 10.04-Server setting the wrong resolution (no GUI).  It boots up to the point where Ubu tries to set its console resoltion but sets it wrong so it does not work and my monitor just shows "No input".  Setting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub did not help at all.
<johnathan> cos l tried it but it told me that l don't have the permission to startx
<gimpy283> johnathan: you mean run a GUI through SSH so it shows up on the Windows box?
<johnathan> yes something like that
<marekw2143> hi, on ubuntu 8.10 I have mesa 7.2 installed, and would like to update it to 7.8 version, I downloaded .deb packages from https://launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/bronze/+build/1734305, what to do to upgrade existing version?
<gimpy283> johnathan: It's a pain on Windows, but there are guides on Google.  It's called X11 forwarding and I've never had it work via Putty, only Linux to Linux (OpenSSH) and using Cygwin on Windows with the Windows variant of OpenSSH
<johnathan> you see l wanna be able yo remove my monitor,mouse and keyboard and only access the server via my windows machine.I put putty on and also tightvnc is installed as that is how lm typing here
<mick_> I'm trying to move a cloned partition to a large disk and make it bootable using Clonezilla. Anyone have any experience of doing this that can help me out?
<gimpy283> johnathan: ...or use VNC if you want a GUI always running like that.  You don't need putty for VNC.
<robertwall> marekw2143: Ubuntu 8.10 reached End of Life in April, and is thus no longer receiving security updates or supported by this channel. For information on upgrading to a supported Ubuntu version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<johnathan> k
<ARGGG> no one with a suggestion on how to fix overscan?
<johnathan> l do plan on only using the terminal for work needing done on the server but lm still new to ubuntu so lm still getting the hang of things
<johnathan> so then l can use putty as lm hoping to stop using a GUI completely in the end.
<IdleOne> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bryan_r59> test
<IdleOne> pass
 * robertwall steals IdleOne's pastry
<ARGGG> does wine run ati drivers?
<gimpy283> johnathan: I think you are mixing thigs up....VNC has nothing to do with Putty, it's for command line access and some others things like X11 forwarding.  If you want to see the GUI and have tightvncsever running on the Ubu box, then just use a VNC client/viewer to connect to it.
 * IdleOne gives robertwall a mill feuille
<johnathan> not really gimpy283. As lm still new to ubuntu so lm using the GUI on it and am using tightvnc to be able to use the GUI on my server.But once l have better know how of ubuntu then l will only use putty to do everything via command line
<Seveas-train> johnathan, fix your keyboard first. An l is not an I.
<muneeb> hi
<Seveas-train> hi muneeb
<muneeb> i'm trying to recompile linux kernelwith k10temp
<jimlovell777> I'm trying to convert VOB files from a Sony camcorder to avi, mpg, mp4 (I don't care which) so I can import the files into a video editor. What would be a good set of params for FFMPEG to not loos video quality or audio sync? I can't seem to use mp3 audio, read a little about it but I don't know what to do since the mediabuntu repo is throwing 404s for everything...
<muneeb> but i'm getting error
<muneeb> can anyone help me?
<Gnea> jimlovell777: avidemux can do that, forget about ffmpeg
<IdleOne> muneeb: ##linux
<johnathan> Seveas-train: There is nothing wrong with my keyboard as lm not pressing shift and the i button together
<etherealite> I've got to conflicting docs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input#Input Configuration with udev (Ubuntu 10.04) and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/InputConfiguration#Driver/device options (Ubuntu 9.10)
<Seveas-train> johnathan, then fix your brain.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<IdleOne> johnathan: you are clearly not pressing shift+i because you are pressing l
<muneeb> @idleone what?
<Gnea> etherealite: of course you do, one is for 9.10 the other is for 10.04
<johnathan> Seveas-train: that was a uncalled for comment
<IdleOne> muneeb: try asking in ##linux
<jimlovell777> Gnea: Ok I'll give it a shot
<johnathan> l will have it taken further
<etherealite> Gnea look closer specifically this line in the 9.10 docs:  The x11_options properties are not supported in Ubuntu 10.04. Use xorg.conf.d snippets instead.
<Gnea> jimlovell777: just treat the VOB file as an MPEG
<muneeb> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/build/System.map': No such file or directory
<johnathan> yes lm not pressing shift+i l am pressing l
<muneeb> i'm getting this error
<Gnea> !kernel | muneeb
<robertwall> johnathan: why?
<ubottu> muneeb: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Seveas-train> johnathan, that's pretty damn stupid. That's why I suggest you get your brain fixed.
<johnathan> robertwall: why what?
<Gnea> etherealite: exactly.
<IdleOne> Seveas-train: agreed, let's be civil anyway :)
<Gnea> etherealite: still, you should be able to use GpM.
<muneeb> thank you guys
<johnathan> Seveas-train: l will type how ever l want cos you seem to be the only one that has a problem with it
<Seveas-train> !ops | please remove trollboy johnathan
<ubottu> please remove trollboy johnathan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Gnea> !attitude | johnathan, Seveas-train
<ubottu> johnathan, Seveas-train: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<etherealite> Gnea I know I can use gpm when i'm doing console work, but most of my work is done in X in a web browser.
<marekw2143> robertwall: thanks
<Gnea> etherealite: you still haven't answered my question: is the mouse still slow with gpm or not?
<kyle_> in ubuntu 10.4 explorer, how so i search in sub folders..
<winkzhang> ...
<Seveas-train> kyle_, explorer? You mean nautilus?
<etherealite> Gnea haven't tried yet be right back.
<gsergiu> hello people
<kyle_> Seveas_train: um yes.. lol oops
<gsergiu> can anyone help me with something
<IdleOne> ask
<gimpy283> !ask:gsergiu
<vivek312> Can we connect Tata Photon to Ubuntu 10.4??
<gsergiu> well I'm a ubuntu newbie and I have a really tricky modem
<gsergiu> and I've been going through a lot of problems my current one is that
<Gnea> gsergiu: what sort of modem? dialup? dsl?
<gsergiu> dsl
<gsergiu> ppoe
<gsergiu> dsl speedtouch 330
<Gnea> aaah
<Gnea> those are fun
<gsergiu> yeah I've been trying to get it work before and just quit but this time I'm determined
<gsergiu> well the problem is
<Gnea> have you read this guide yet?
<gsergiu> sec gotta search some file names
<Gnea> !dsl | gsergiu
<ubottu> gsergiu: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<gsergiu> I've read all I could lay my hands on
<gsergiu> I'm tryign to get it work through usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.8_i386.deb
<gsergiu> and the thing is it needs python-gnome2-extras_2.19.1-3.1_i386.deb to work which is troublesome
<vivek312> ubottu: Can we connect Tata Photon to Ubuntu 10.4??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gsergiu> after i uninstalled it from linux (had to uninstall another thing) then reinstall some dependencies
<gsergiu> i've ran into a brick wall
<gsergiu> it says it needs python <<2.6
<Mouzz> The gdm face browser shows who is currently logged in. They have a green marker net to their name. It also possible to get this marker when logging in through the remote greeter using XDMCP?
<gsergiu> which I believe I have
<Gnea> gsergiu: so you're trying to install these packages without an internet connection to it?
<bazhang> !enter | gsergiu
<ubottu> gsergiu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gsergiu> well I have a internet connection on windows (which I'm currently using)
<gsergiu> and i've just been switching os
<Gnea> okay
<gsergiu> everytime i needed something downloaded
<bazhang> gsergiu, stop using the enter key after a couple of words
<Gnea> gsergiu: so, my question to you is, and I'm only looking for a yes or no, nothing more, is have you read the website that I had ubottu point out to you? I don't care about any other site at this point.
<vivek312> ubottu: Can we connect Tata Photon to Ubuntu 10.4??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gsergiu> no i have not, let me read through it
<Gnea> please do.
<c3l> it seems dwm is installed by default on ubuntu, but where too? how do configure the header files etc as you would normally do? is it only a binary thats installed, thatd be quite pointless?
<bazhang> vivek312, ubottu is a bot
<Seveas-train> vivek312, what is tata photon?
<vivek312> Seveas-train: its a modem..
<Gnea> Seveas-train: it's a wireless modem, basically
<Seveas-train> c3l, it is not installed by default
<vivek312> bazhang: so what it means??
<alex_joni> having problems with grub2 installing 10.04
<Mouzz> In what channel could I best ask a question about the gdm face browser in combination with XDMCP?
<Seveas-train> vivek312, then probably yes
<bazhang> vivek312, not human
<alex_joni> anything I've tried so far, and I always get: error: unknown filesystem
<alex_joni> then it drops into grub rescue>
<bidabrain> ll
<vivek312> bazhang: ok..
<IdleOne> vivek312: http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/how-to-connect-tata-photon-whizplug2surf-with-ubuntu-linux.html
<vivek312> Seveas-train: do you know how to configure it?
<Seveas-train> vivek312, I'm afraid not. IdleOne's link sounds promising though
<Gnea> vivek312: see what IdleOne gave you
<c3l> Seveas-train: for some reason I had it on both my desktop and notebook, maybe it came with dwm-tools I used for xmonad, anyways. where do I make the configurations?
<gsergiu> I'll just save the page with save as and try to go through the instructions in ubuntu, if i have any problems I'll come back, and I'm sure I will
<gsergiu> thanks for the help guys
<vivek312> IdleOne: thankyou very much....!!!
<IdleOne> vivek312: welcome, hope it works
<Gnea> gsergiu: good luck
<x0r_> After installing and updating my system was just hanging,  i reinstalled windows (had to anyhow) and now i'm booted from livecd ,  to reinstall grub(2) do I just need to use grub-setup w/ -d ??  I just need to rewrite the MBR ?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | x0r_
<ubottu> x0r_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boxbeatsy> hi, how can i pass a really long piece of text via command line argument without running into escaping issues?
<vivek312> IdleOne: yes it works....!!!
<boxbeatsy> is there an equivalent to """ in python?
<Seveas-train> boxbeatsy, you don't :)
<vivek312> IdleOne: thanks again....
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Seveas-train> pipe it to the commands stdin and make the command use it
<boxbeatsy> Seveas-train: what's the alternative?
<Seveas-train> commandline is not suitable for passing long strings
<x0r_> IdleOne, thats not really helpfull atm ...
<boxbeatsy> Seveas-train: i see, can you give me an example of how to use stdin when calling a python script?
<boxbeatsy> i want to do python scriptname.py longstring
<IdleOne> x0r_: see section 11 on that page
<Seveas-train> boxbeatsy, where are you getting the long string from?
<boxbeatsy> a http request
<Seveas-train> and how are you getting it? Some cgi script?
<boxbeatsy> o i meant php actually
<boxbeatsy> so i want to do php scriptname.php longstring
<boxbeatsy> and i'm getting the argument via the $_REQUESTS array
<Seveas-train> boxbeatsy, ok, in your php script, use something like popen() to start the python process. Then you can use write() to write the data to it and read() to get output. But this is fairly offtopic here, try #php
<Shish> putting the data in a file makes most sense imo
<boxbeatsy> Seveas-train: ok thanks!
<x0r_> IdleOne, ah i see .. so grub-setup -d ... is correct ,  but since i'm using a separate /boot partition and the fact that my root is lvm2 stripe make any difference ?
<IdleOne> x0r_: heh, got me
<ibrahim-kasem> I forgot my 10.04 login password what should I do ??
<robertwall> ubottu: password | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<x0r_> IdleOne, yea not so common i guess ... thanks will just have to try it out I guess ... even before i wasn't getting any menus i think b/c it loads the fonts from /usr/share before it loaded lvm2 module ... which is kindof silly maybe i'll file a bug report
<gsergiu> well, I'm back as I guessed, I followed the instructions on the page you directed me to but the problem is that when it asks me if my ethernet connection is listed there the one that my moden used isn't there, in windows I had a extra connection that was used for my modem
<gsergiu> I have no ideea where to go from there, how do I add the one that's used to connect to the internet?
<x0r_> well here goes ... hopefully works b/c this livecd takes like 20mins to load up fully ... doesn't make multiple tries very fun hah
<gsergiu> I'm the guy with the speedtouch 330 modem problems , sudo pppoeconf works but I don't have the connection that was used by the modem
<gsergiu> Gnea: are you still around?
<Gnea> yup
<gsergiu> well what's the problem, how do I get that 2nd connection to appear so I can connect through it?
<Gnea> well, you need to get the first connection through eth0 setup
<gsergiu> how do I go about at doing that , it's not included in the page you linked me to :)
<etherealite> Gnea I tested out gpm like you said. Mouse was still slow.
<Gnea> etherealite: okay, so the problem is definately with the mouse, or the way the protocol is trying to work
<etherealite> okj
<Gnea> gsergiu: well, did you put your info in when you ran sudo pppoeconf?
<gsergiu> I could not put in my info... because I cannot connect through eth0
<Gnea> uh
<Gnea> it asks for your username and password
<Gnea> that's your info - that has no bearing on whether or not you can connect or not - in fact, you can't connect without it
<gsergiu> It doesn't because it can not connect through eth0, as I said in windows the drivers installed a 2'd (eth card) named "speedtouch ethernet adaptor)
<Gnea> gsergiu: you have to go through each step of pppoeconf and fill it out properly.
<etherealite> Gnea so if I know that the problem is with udev?
<Gnea> etherealite: well, I wouldn't say udev is the problem, but likely the solution
<dontput> hi guys.. is there anyway i could do. Like Ubuntu 10.04 is my Server and my station is Windows. Acts like ActiveDirectory on Windows 2008 Server
<tree> hey guys...I have an acer 5930g..and the keyboard doesnt have numpad key..instead uses the fn key in combination with some other key...but the numeric numpad doesnt work..any ideas how to fix that ?
<gsergiu> the basic procedure doesn't work for speedtouch 330 as I said, I could not get to introduce my name and password, when asked if I have my ethernet card detected I pressed yes and it said it can't connect through it
<mick_> dontput, try OpenLDAP
<Gnea> gsergiu: you're skipping ahead too many steps and going too fast. please to be slowing down and answering each question, one at a time, without assuming anything and trying to skip ahead.
<etherealite> dontput yes there is a way
<etherealite> dontput its not going to be easy
<dontput> etherealite, :( well i could try.. theres no way to learn but to try it
<gsergiu> please understand the problem is not on my side, it's the modem
<Guest60820> hi Tree can i try t help you with your question
<tree> Guest60820, pls try :)
<Gnea> gsergiu: and please understand that I have used the speedtouch 330 modem before with linux and it worked fine.
<etherealite> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_LDAP
<etherealite> dontput http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_LDAP
<gsergiu> have you used it with 10.4?
<Gnea> no, I used it with debian, this was years ago
<Guest60820> Tree, try going to system > preferences > Keyboard for me - then click 'keyboard modle'
<etherealite> dontput good luck and god bless
<tree> Guest60820, so...some of the combination with the fn key work fine...the only problem is with the numeric and and the dot numpad
<Gnea> gsergiu: what I recall was that I could get into the modem config and change it between pppoe or using dhcp
<corni> Hey, my network manager applet disappeared from the panel. I've got a notification area set up there, and did a killall nm-applet and starting nm-applet in a terminal after that, but i still don't have it - Any ideas?
<corni> it's Ubuntu 10.04, i should say
<corni> updated yesterday
<marekw2143> how to install mesa and opengl on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Gnea> gsergiu: I preferred using the pppoe method, but I tried dhcp just to see if it would work and then switched it back and got it to work
<ilovefairuz> corni: run it from a terminal and check if there are any relevant messages
<marekw2143> which packages?
<gsergiu> well I don't know what to say, I don't get to the step where I'm asked to introduced my name/pass, when I press yes if my eth card is detected it's unable to connect through it
<tree> Guest60820, done that...keyboard model is setup to acer laptop
<Guest60820> tree > now click options
<Gnea> gsergiu: and you're sure that you're using pppoe in windows?
<corni> ilovefairuz: unfortunately there aren't any, except some stating that it wasn't shut down properly
<gsergiu> 100%
<Gnea> gsergiu: is eth0 the only card on the system?
<gsergiu> in linux yes
<gsergiu> in windows i have a 2nd one
<Gnea> wait.
<Gnea> a 2nd one?
<tree> Guest60820, did that...
<Gnea> why wouldn't it be in linux?
<ilovefairuz> corni: did you verify that the notification area applet is present in your panel?
<gsergiu> yes a 2nd one installed by the driver on the cd
<Guest60820> in numeric keypad selection > what is the selected option
<Gnea> no no no, I'm talking about a real, physical network interface card
<ilovefairuz> gsergiu: pastebin: lshw -C network
<gsergiu> as i said its named "Speedtouch ethernet adapter" and the network card one is called "realtek bla bla"
<ilovefairuz> !paste > gsergiu
<ubottu> gsergiu, please see my private message
<corni> ilovefairuz: yes, the speaker symbol is there
<Gnea> ilovefairuz: no need
<tree> Guest60820, default
<erikwt> I installed flashplugin-installer, but how can i actually install flash now? flashplugin-installer is not a executable in my path (nor root's path)
<gsergiu> I don't have two physical network interface cards gnea
<Gnea> gsergiu: that's just the virtual interface that it uses with pppoe to connect - you'll likely get something like that working with ubuntu as well, but that software should already be installed to provide it
<Guest60820> Tree > Thats OK > can you click on the button next to keyboard modle & make sure the right modle is selected  ?
<gsergiu> I understand that, and with that problem I came here, the softwared needed for it is giving me trouble
<robertwall> erikwt: flashplugin-installer downloads and installs flash during its setup. you don't need to do it after installation.
<gsergiu> but you then just redirected me to that link
<ilovefairuz> corni: right click on the panel, select add, select notification area and see what happens
<Gnea> gsergiu: okay, so my question to you now is: when you went through pppoeconf, did it say anything else about other than eth0, like maybe tap0 or tun0?
<gsergiu> no it didn't
<Gnea> ok, one moment please
<tree> Guest60820, keyboard model is acer laptop..it was default earlier...but the numeric numpad didnt worked also
<corni> ilovefairuz: I get a second loudspeaker symbol...
<gsergiu> ok, and thanks for the help
<Guest60820> OK tree one second....
<erikwt> robertwall, well, it still doesnt work :) even after i restarted firefox
<corni> ilovefairuz: ah no
<corni> ilovefairuz: I chose the wrong one, for a 'Notification Area' I get three horizontal lines with ~4px width
<ilovefairuz> corni: try starting nm-applet now
<corni> ilovefairuz: nothing...
<ilovefairuz> corni: ok, you can reset that panel but that will erase any customizations you did to it, is that ok?
<corni> ilovefairuz: yeah, i can redo them
<ilovefairuz> !panels | corni
<ubottu> corni: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<corni> ilovefairuz: now i got the default panel, but no network manager...
<ilovefairuz> corni: try starting it from terminal
<corni> ilovefairuz: nothing...
<lhavelund> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<corni> ilovefairuz: but there's sth wrong on my system, i can't setup a working network by hand there...
<corni> ilovefairuz: cable network
<lhavelund> !bots > dontput
<ubottu> dontput, please see my private message
<tree> it seem that the numeric numpad key works as arrows to navigate...but I want them to type numbers...how can I do that ?
<ilovefairuz> corni: did it work before the icon disappeared?
<gsergiu> Gnea: may I tell you how I tried to make it work and maybe we can go from there?
<corni> ilovefairuz: I never had that icon, i installed the system yesterday, and yesterday it worked without icon
<kostkon> tree, press the Num Lock key
<wesp> Just did a fresh install of kubuntu, initially audio worked fine, after installing nvidia video drivers and rebooting, skype audio dropped out, i tested flashed audio from youtube, no go there as well. I tried installing pulse audio server, it didnt help, though i recieve good boot up and shutdown audio
<ilovefairuz> corni: so no way to connect to internet and install updates?
<corni> ilovefairuz: no, but there's something weird in the dmesg output
<ilovefairuz> corni: open a terminal and try this: sudo dhclient eth0
<corni> ilovefairuz: I don't have dhcp
<Snakkah> Hello. I just reinstalled Ubuntu, and it occurred to me as I was using Arch Linux... is there something similar to "yaourt" in Ubuntu? It's a package manager specifically for tarball files. It integrates with "pacman" (Arch's package manager). Is there a package manager for tarball files that would integrate with apt-get in Ubuntu?
<corni> ilovefairuz: I'll try a restart, maybe that'll fix my kernel problems
<ilovefairuz> corni: you can set it up statically in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ak1ra> i'm tryign to install ubuntu to a laptop with a faulty cdrom drive that presents to many read errors to successfully install (tho it does boot to trial mode)... i also can't seem to make a usb drive bootable, though i can easily mirror the cd to the usb..... is there some way to boot into trial on the CD, switch the source to the usb (chroot or something?) and continue with installation that way?  :)
<lhavelund> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ilovefairuz> !install | Ak1ra
<ubottu> Ak1ra: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vlt> Hello. After a machine crash I want to run vncserver again but I get "Warning: :1 is taken because of /tmp/.X1-lock". That file is owned by root:root so I can't remove it. Any idea why and how to solve it?
<DannyButterman> Hi. Does someone know how is called the bluetooth tty in ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> I can't find ggv or gnome-gv in repository of 10.04, it's a GNOME PostScript previewer,  is there a replacement for this that works on the command line that I can pipe postscript into to view results?
<Ak1ra> yes yes, i have read all of that
<corni> ilovefairuz: A restart fixed my network problems, i just don't get the nm-applet for now, i think i can live with that, thanks
<ilovefairuz> vlt: sudo rm /tmp/.X1-lock
<ilovefairuz> corni: install all updates
<gsergiu> Gnea don't leave me brother, you're my only hope ! :D
<corni> ilovefairuz: there are non, i checked with apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade
<vlt> ilovefairuz: No sudo permission.
<vlt> ilovefairuz: Any idea why it is owned by root at all?
<Gnea> gsergiu: havne't left, trying to find a solution... of course if anyone knows how pppoe works, feel free to jump in
<das_grosse_W> my xserver won't start anymore. "ubuntu is running with low graphic settings" (EE) Microsoft Mocrosoft(R) Digital Media Pro Keyboard: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<gsergiu> well I've been trying to get it to work through usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.8_i386.deb
<ilovefairuz> vlt: no, sorry
<bacon> Hi please, can someone tell me where i can find informations about the exit codes of the dpkg-genchanges soft? I'm encoutering one while packaging a .deb, and I can't figure out why it is raised
<gsergiu> which was a good solution till 10.04 as I saw on some forums
<gsergiu> but the problem is one of the dependencies is python-gnome2-extras_2.19.1-3.1_i386.deb
<ilovefairuz> bacon: pastebin the error messages
<bacon> it's in french :s
<gsergiu> but the python-gtkspell python-gtkmozembed python-gksu2 python-gdl python-gda python-eggtrayicon replace it
<DannyButterman> How can I know the dev bluetooth name ?
<bacon> ilovefairuz: but here it is http://pastebin.com/yZ91BfXS
<gsergiu> so I can't install it, so I tried uninstalling the conflictings packages and just
<gsergiu> installing the dependent ones
<bacon> and my rules file http://pastebin.com/TaxvKvUj
<ilovefairuz> DannyButterman: hcitool
<gsergiu> are you following me till now ?:P
<bacon> ilovefairuz: the traduction of the error should be "dpkg-genchanges failure cannot read files list file no such file or directory"
<ilovefairuz> DannyButterman: hcitool dev, to enumerate all devices
<sftcr> hi! I need to capture the audio multiple firefox windows at the same time. does somebody have a clue about how to achieve this and point me in the right direction?
<FrancoZuccotti> Hi everyone!
<gsergiu> Gnea: can you please read what I wrote?
<FrancoZuccotti> Hi everyone! May I ask you a question about the newest version of Ubuntu (10.04 LTS) please?
<SwedeMike> !ask | FrancoZuccotti
<ubottu> FrancoZuccotti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> bacon: what's the command you're using? and post your control file
<ilovefairuz> !details | FrancoZuccotti
<ubottu> FrancoZuccotti: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> sftcr: http://outrec.sourceforge.net/
<bacon> ilovefairuz: i'm using dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc , here is my control file http://pastebin.com/UjpNUHEJ. I just found on the net that including the dpkg-gencontrol command in the binary-indep rule should help to resolve this error
<bacon> ilovefairuz: but as i'm new to debian packaging I'm a bit confused.
<blu[Work]> hi, im installing ubuntu server on a VM and i'm having some trouble, it seems the DVD has unmounted itself and i ended killing a few processes to be able to choose the install options again
<blu[Work]> i can install the LAMP and stuff myself but how do i go about ltsp chroot?
<DannyButterman> ilovefairuz: thanks. But hcitool list olny one device which is hci0. unfortunately there is no /dev/hci0 nor any hci0 under any of the /dev folders
<blu[Work]> is it just a matter of ltsp-build-client?
<tree> can anyone help me set my fn key right ?
<gsergiu> gnea, is there any chance I can talk to you by pm to make it easier?
<FrancoZuccotti> I have a question about 10.04LTS. I tried to install it on my laptop (IBM Thinkpad R51)  but I didn't succeeded as my screen got blank and stuck. I read tons of docs about this and I realized that my laptop is probably too old to support some new Ubuntu video features which seems to be vital for it to be installed. Hence...will I have to be forced to be tied to my 8.04LTS forever? How is it possible that Ubuntu now shares the same Windows 
<sftcr> ilovefairuz: thx alot, but i need a command line tool, because i have to do this automatically
<ilovefairuz> bacon: the rules file is debian/rules
<ilovefairuz> DannyButterman: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<ilovefairuz> sftcr: man pacat
<DannyButterman> ilovefairuz: I'm trying to browse my mobile phone files using obextool. it requires a /dev name in its config file
<Snakkah> Anyone used "apt-build world"? What happened when you used it? I'm seeing mixed opinions.
<Snakkah> Some say it works great. Some say it's a horrible idea.
<Snakkah> And some say it makes no difference.
<gsergiu> Gnea I'm sorry for being a bother but are you still here? can I pm you so the discussion is easier to follow?
<DannyButterman> ilovefairuz:I eventually found /dev/bus/usb/003/001 but still obextool is not browsing my files
<bacon> ilovefairuz: yes, and?..
<sftcr> ilovefairuz: thats the hint i was looking for. thanks!
<bacon> ilovefairuz: sorry I did not understand what you pointed out
<ilovefairuz> DannyButterman: have you tried just using hci0 ?
<ilovefairuz> bacon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#rules
<laeg> is there anyway to easily switch from the prop nvidia driver to an open source one, but roll back if i choose to?
<DannyButterman> ilovefairuz: you mean changing '-t /dev/somedev' to '-t hci0' ? obextool will look for a file named this way on the root folder and won't find it as far as I understand
<aperson> can anyone help me get vlc to support my logitec g11's multimedia keys? they work in totem
<JPT> hey, i've got some issues concerning mpd: everything is working except the mpd does not make any noise. the errorlog is "empty", i configured it to use pulseaudio. any hints? :)
<ilovefairuz> aperson: check around vlc settings for keyboard shortcuts/bindings, and change them to the multimedia keys
<ilovefairuz> DannyButterman: try /dev/ttyACM0
<aperson> ilovefairuz, when I do that, it doesn't register the keypresses.  I know in totem I have to use the 'multimedia keys' plugin
<ubiman> how can i make requet for a free ubuntu studio
<ilovefairuz> aperson: perhaps they are blocked by the global shortcuts, check system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<aperson> ilovefairuz, they're shown in there Play/Pause is XF86AudioPlay, etc...
<ilovefairuz> aperson: clear them there and try again in vlc
<DannyButterman> ilovefairuz: I don't have such a dev. Meanwhile, using -t hci0 worked. Obextool isn't ok to download the only file I see, but I think it's a phone issue. thank you !
<ubiman> aperson: how can i make requet for a free ubuntu studio
<ubiman> aperson: how can i make request for a free ubuntu studio
<ilovefairuz> ubiman: i don't think it's possible for ubuntu studio
<gsergiu> anyone here knows how to make a speedtouch 330 work on ubuntu 10.04?
<ubiman> <ilovefairuz>oh.........no........
<aperson> ilovefairuz, thank you
<ilovefairuz> gsergiu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9498429&postcount=5 ?
<ilovefairuz> check full thread
<ilovefairuz> aperson: DannyButterman: you're welcome
<gsergiu> i did ilovefairuzi i have , python-gnome2-extras isnt compatible with 10.04
<gsergiu> i'll try the last post though if gnea doesn't respond, i think he's afk
<jaybird> I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW
<jaybird> I just synced my ipod touch and my iphone with rhythmbox
<jaybird> I can't believe it
<Gnea> gsergiu: I'm lost, can't seem to find any modern info on it
<jaybird> I've been fiddling and struggling with this for so long
<gsergiu> yeah me neither
<gsergiu> :(
<JPT> hm.. may i bump my problem with mpd? :)
<Gnea> gsergiu: made a post to ubuntuforums.org yet?
<ilovefairuz> !details | JPT
<ubottu> JPT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gsergiu> not yet, I'll try one more thing then I will
<JPT> hey, i've got some issues concerning mpd: everything is working except the mpd does not make any noise. the errorlog is "empty", i configured it to use pulseaudio.
<gsergiu> brb 15 mins or so logging ubuntu
<JPT> i'm using ubuntu 10.4, i don't know exactly, what sound system i'm using right now.
<JPT> i tried to have mpd use alsa, but that failed with errors.
<ilovefairuz> JPT: what errors? pastebin
<JPT> my first question is: what soundsystem is the default on ubuntu 10.4?
<acidflash> hello people,
<acidflash> i am having some trouble with a startup script, is anyone familiar with bin/sh startup scripts?
<ALAYA> [Question] How can I grant all rights to a simple user to manage a usb printer ? thanks :)
<ilovefairuz> JPT: it's pulseaudio running over alsa, i suppose your problem is that mpd is unable to connect to a pulseaudio instance
<ilovefairuz> !details | acidflash
<ubottu> acidflash: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JPT> i'll paste the current errorlog, there are none about pulseaudio
<JPT> http://pastebin.ca/1919321
<judgen> Can i clear grub2 from mrb using the net-boot iso, and if so: How would i go about doing this?
<tmpchanges> while the /tmp filesystem was mounted on /dev/sdaX and the whole system was up and running I made the mistake of zeroing the whole partition /dev/sdaX, thinking that erasing a /tmp folder would have no negative impact on the system. Was I wrong... Now the system cannot boot properly because it cannot mount /tmp (it expects to find a given UID).What can I do in order to fix this?
<ilovefairuz> JPT: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476526
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD JPT seen this?
<AiAliMasoudiAlav> hi friends, i have a problem in ubuntu, after new update in my ubuntu my tab key does n't work, means i can use alt+tab but i cant use it single, also my ctrl+c and ctrl+p has problem, can anyone help me?
<acidflash> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i installed a software called squid which did not come with startup script for /etc/init.d/ i copied one from the internet and it works fine on other systems, but for me for some reason its not working.. its giving me a "/etc/init.d/squid: 43: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}") "
<robertwall> tmpchanges: boot from a Live CD, mount the partition that has /etc/fstab on it, edit that file and #comment out the /tmp line
<JPT> bazhang: i've seen that. but that didn't really fix it
<acidflash> ubuntu 10.04 server
<JPT> ilovefairuz: i'll check it :)
<robertwall> tmpchanges: or put a filesystem back on the /tmp partition and use "sudo blkid" to get the new ID, then edit fstab appropriately
<Gnea> wow, hard to believe wicd sucks as bad as network manager
<bazhang> sudo usermod -aG pulse,pulse-access mpd  JPT this?
<JPT> i did it
<bazhang> JPT, then restarted it?
<tmpchanges> robertwall: what I dont understand is what the /tmp ID is all about, I thought this could be just mounted as such, with no ID or anything...
<tmpchanges> robertwall: I did mke2fs -t ext2 /dev/sdaX
<tmpchanges> should I add the "Blkid" thing¿?
 * Gnea notes the lameness that results when trying to connect wireless and wired at the same time, with wired as a static ip, yet both can't be setup at the same time
<AiAliMasoudiAlav> hi friends, i have a problem in ubuntu, after new update in my ubuntu my tab key does n't work, means i can use alt+tab but i cant use it single, also my ctrl+c and ctrl+p has problem, can anyone help me?
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: it DOES come with an init.d script, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/squid/filelist
<ilovefairuz> !patience | AiAliMasoudiAlav
<ubottu> AiAliMasoudiAlav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<robertwall> tmpchanges: by default, Ubuntu creates fstab with UUIDs instead of /dev/sdXY syntax. The old way caused issues when drive orders changed (because of cabling changes, removable drives, etc.)
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: its 64 bit version
<JPT> bazhang: i restarted it, yes.
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: same
<robertwall> tmpchanges: run "sudo blkid", get the new UUID, put it in the Ubuntu installation's /etc/fstab
<judgen> I find loads of info on installing and reinstalling grub.. but nothing on removing it.
<JPT> right now, i used the "ao" type output thing and it caused some erros
<JPT> *errors
<tmpchanges> robertwall: I see... and how should blkid invocated? "sudo blkid /dev/sdaX"?
<JPT> "cannot open libao device"
<ilovefairuz> judgen: what are you trying to accomplish?
<fourcolors> hi, is there an apt-get install for postgis on ubuntu 10.04?
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: it did not install a script though, i compiled from source...
<robertwall> tmpchanges: just "sudo blkid" is fine. It'll list the UUID for each partition..
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-mpd-with-pulseaudio-independent-on-x.html JPT and this?
<tmpchanges> okay
<robertwall> I think your way works too, though
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: the apt-get version is outdated...
<tmpchanges> robertwall: but can it list UUID of partitions which are not mounted as well?
<robertwall> tmpchanges: yes
<FrancoZuccotti> ﻿Hi all, I tried to install 10.04LTS on my laptop (IBM Thinkpad R51)  but I didn't succeeded as my screen got blank and stuck. I read tons of docs about this and I realized that my laptop is probably too old to support some new Ubuntu video features which seem to be vital for installation. Hence...will I have to be forced to be tied to my 8.04LTS forever? How is it possible that Ubuntu now shares the same Windows policy "if you want to r
<judgen> ilovefairuz, i am trying to remove grub from the windows disk as windows wont boot now that my ubuntu disk broke down.
<JPT> bazhang: i'll check that, thanks for the new ressource :)
<bazhang> !info postgis | fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors: postgis (source: postgis): geographic objects support for PostgreSQL -- common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (lucid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<tmpchanges> robertwall: thank you very much. I am gonna try to do it and I will came back if I have a problem doing so.Thank you very much for your help!
<ilovefairuz> judgen: what version of windows is that? you'll have to use the windows cd to restore the mbr
<webczat> Hey.
<fourcolors> bazhang: where did u find that stuff?
<bazhang> fourcolors, a web search
<ilovefairuz> FrancoZuccotti: have you tried the alternative installation cd?
<fourcolors> bazhang: blah.. kk
<webczat> How to manually make the ubuntu live pendrive?
<judgen> ilovefairuz, Afaik it is possible to just clear the mbr, is that not possible?
<bazhang> fourcolors, in this case a PM with ubottu actually
<ilovefairuz> judgen: clearing it won't boot your windows instance
<tmpchanges> the MBR can be restored by issuing from a ms-dos prompt the following command "fdisk /MBR". At least that restores windows' ability to boot, though it's not a command purists like
<bazhang> fourcolors, /msg ubottu find postgis
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: yes, I tried it...
<sacarlson> how do I make a font.ttf file available to Ghostscript.  I thought when I opened the font file and hit install that would be it but this postscript generator still didn't get it.
<judgen> ilovefairuz, It did work on other systems, like BeOS and windows 9x.
<ilovefairuz> FrancoZuccotti: and ?
<tmpchanges> exit
<bazhang> webczat, the reason not to use unetbootin or usb-creator is?
<ilovefairuz> judgen: it won't work in your case
<fourcolors> ok
<ilovefairuz> judgen:  simply use the windows cd to restore the mbr
<webczat> thereason to not use it is: how to use tools you don't have?
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: ..and I got my screen blanck and stuck as well.
<judgen> ilovefairuz, Impossible as i do not have a windows cd
<bazhang> webczat, download unetbootin then
<ilovefairuz> FrancoZuccotti: during or after installation ?
<webczat> bazhang: and install it on linux? :) unless it is possible?
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: during installation
<webczat> ehh it is
<bazhang> webczat, you on linux now or windows
<webczat> bazhang: linux text console
<FrancoZuccotti> however I'm doing well with my 8.04LTS so I think that....I will be tied with it until its end of support... :-)
<administrator_> anyone?
<ilovefairuz> FrancoZuccotti: try the  "safe graphics mode" (by pressing f4 in installation screen)
<webczat> bazhang: and unetbootin is qt that disallows me from using it, cause i'm the gtk user that is blind in addition. but i'm more of a text console than gtk user
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: unfortunately I already tried it
<battler> Could anyone help me with a kernel panic error?
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: thank you very much anyway, I'll be stuck with my old (and working) 8.04LTS :-)
<ilovefairuz> FrancoZuccotti: try another distro
<ilovefairuz> !details | battler
<ubottu> battler: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> webczat: just use dd
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know of a media library app for videos? where one could sort by and edit meta data?
<FrancoZuccotti> ilovefairuz: ...uhm...you're right: I'll do it for sure. Thank you, bye
<Suit_Of_Sables> like guayadeque for movies? :)
<webczat> ilovefairuz: can you directly dd ubuntu iso without changing it?
<bazhang> webczat, nothing stops you other than aesthetics ? qt vs. gtk2?
<JPT> okay, i guess i just have to double-check my mixer settings
<webczat> bazhang: you didn't read the next part of the message
<JPT> once kde stopped, i heard the music
<JPT> thanks for you support :)
<bazhang> webczat, sure I did
<MSMANU> JPT: thanks
<webczat> bazhang: that is more important
<webczat> bazhang: qt is completely inaccessible
<battler> Thank you ubottu. I was going to upgrade from ubuntu 9.1 (server) to 10.4. After a freeze during the install I rebooted. After that the only message I get is Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0). I downloaded the ubuntu image so I could perform a rescue. I was able to find my grub and I found out that i started using grub2 instead of 1. Now unfortunately I have no idea what to look for.
<ilovefairuz> webczat: not sure if lucid supports that, but you could try
<Simeon_H> how can I repair my system now that I've broken python completely?
<ilovefairuz> battler: have you tried reinstalling grub ?
<webczat> bazhang: and that completely disallows me from using qt in any program
<ilovefairuz> Simeon_H: chroot from live cd, reinstall the broken packages
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method%203:%20Copying%20the%20ISO%20CD%20image%20to%20the%20USB%20drive webczat
<battler> ilovefairuz: Thank you, i'm trying that right now.
<bazhang> !usb | webczat please have a read
<ubottu> webczat please have a read: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ilovefairuz> battler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<fourcolors> hey, im looking for a file onmy computer via command line, how can I find it? I need to do a system wide search for it
<ilovefairuz> fourcolors: find / -name filename
<ALAYA> [ Question ] : Please how can I grant all rights to a simple user to manage a usb printer ? thanks :)
<battler> ilovefairuz. I see 3 partitions. Linux LVM, Extended and Linux. I'm doubting between Linux LVM and Linux
<battler> Mount the partition containing the Ubuntu installation. <-- this should be Linux LVM
<Simeon_H> do you mean boot from a livecd and chroot my existing installation or chroot a livecd from my existing installation?
<ilovefairuz> battler: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<ilovefairuz> Simeon_H: chroot your installation from a livecd
<shomon> hi, I'm always getting this error when trying to install anything via apt: http://pastebin.ca/1919335
<hassanz> hi my sound is not working after the update
<battler> thanx, trying that right now
<shomon> basically, error processing fglrx
<shomon> does anyone know how to solve this on lucid? I upgraded from hoary which may be the reason. I hear this is a true pain to solve
<garymc> HOw DO I find my PoE switch IP address that ive just plugged into my server?
<bazhang> shomon, from hoary? or hardy
<garymc> I know my server is using DHCP but how do I check ?
<shomon> um... 8.06?
<bazhang> 8.04?
<shomon> that's the one bazhang !
<shomon> sorry about my uselessness in remembering version numbers :)
<ilovefairuz> battler: are you boot files on a different partition? perhaps just the "linux" one
<ilovefairuz> your *
<bazhang> shomon, start in recovery mode remove the driver try again?
<shomon> remove the driver?
<battler> ilovefairuz: At the end of the tut. I should mount my found partititions. I found these to with lvscan: /dev/perfect-linux/root
<bazhang> fglrx
<shomon> how do I start in recovery mode?
<bazhang> shomon, hold shift at boot
<shomon> and then run synaptic?
<battler> thats the hdd where everything should be on. Should I mount that like mount /dev/perfect-linux/root /
<ilovefairuz> battler: mount both linux partitions and check if /boot is on a separate one
<bazhang> shomon, once you are into the desktop, then go to hardware drivers under system administration
<shomon> ah okay
<ilovefairuz> !sound > hassanz
<webczat> bazhang: a question: if i don't want persistent mode, do i need to change anything in the bootloader config?
<ubottu> hassanz, please see my private message
<battler> ilovefairuz: the partition that i've found is the entire root. How can I mount this?
<shomon> thanks bazhang
<ilovefairuz> battler: pastebin
<battler> I found the root and the swap
<Professor_G> headphones not auto connecting. help
<gimpy283> Having problem with 10.04-Server setting the wrong resolution (no GUI).  It boots up to the point where Ubu tries to set its console resoltion but sets it wrong so it does not work and my monitor just shows "No input".  Setting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub did not help at all.
<shomon> hmmm but when I open hardware drivers now, I get "no proprietary drivers", bazhang - will that change when in recovery mode?
<battler> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3ewqLWW3
<Guest62529> ęcy
<fourcolors> anyone here work with postGIS on ubuntu?
<fourcolors> I need some help with creating a template postgis database
<bazhang> !pl | Guest62529
<ubottu> Guest62529: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ilovefairuz> battler: mount the other linux partition and check what's on it
<shomon> ok well, I'll try and see.
<battler> you mean the swap?
<bazhang> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  webczat tons of resources here; including multiple from a single usb stick; if you have grub2 you can also boot from an iso on the hdd
<ilovefairuz> battler: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<gsergiu_> hey
<c3l> how do I test if hostname == foo in a shellscript?
<Professor_G> headphones not auto connecting. help
<gimpy283> c3l: Something like: if [ "$HOSTNAME" = "foo" ];then.....but you are vbetter off asking in #bash
<bazhang> !details | Professor_G
<ubottu> Professor_G: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<c3l> gimpy283: ah thanks
<gsergiu_> gea you still here?
<battler> ilovefiaruz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7q85ZtHD
<alejandro_> hi bazhang - I just restarted using the same kernel, in recovery mode, went to "failsafe graphics mode" and then into hardware drivers.
<gsergiu_> by the way Ilovefiaruz I managed to make it work
<alejandro_> no proprietary drivers
<gsergiu_> thanks for the help mate
<uatec> hi there
<ilovefairuz> battler: there's a non-LVM partition on sda5, are you sure your installation is  on sda1?
<uatec> i am trying to connect to my ubuntu machine via SFTP, but i'm getting "Authentication failed. Critical error. Could not connect to server." from filezilla
<Professor_G> ok i plug my headphones in and thay dont automatically switch when pluged in i have to manualey activate headphones
<uatec> where can i find out more about the problem? SFTP logs? security logs?
<ilovefairuz> battler: you could mount it and browse the files: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<battler> i think sow. If i look at the start and end block size would'nt sda5 be to small?
<battler> i will mount just to be sure
<Professor_G> bazhang,  whats the solution
<alejandro_> I'm getting a different error now though: a window appears from a "!" icon - "sorry, the package fglrx bla bla failed to install or upgrade"
<Alchimista> how can i ad windows.forms to wine?
<Professor_G>  bazhang ok i plug my headphones in and thay dont automatically switch when pluged in i have to manualey activate headphones
<ilovefairuz> battler: to mount the one inside lvm use: sudo mkdir /mnt/b && sudo mount /dev/perfect-linux/root /mnt/b
<ilovefairuz> battler: browse both directories and check when one has your installation
<bazhang> Professor_G, so they work?
<battler> sda5 is empty
<fourcolors> could someone help me compile postgis? Im getting this error when trying to compile when I run "make" http://pastie.org/1099620
<Professor_G> bazhang,  when i manualy select analog headphones yes. but i want them to automatically switch on when connectes
<battler> i'm going to try the root now
<fourcolors> I don't know what is wrong or why it's not working
<bazhang> fourcolors, why compile when its in the repos
<battler> Ilovefairuz: I;ve mounted both, but both dirs are empty:S
<uatec> Alchimista, download winetricks. It is basically an installer for a whole bunch of windows components for wine.
<uatec> including .net 2.0
<Alchimista> uatec: i already have it :S
<Deputaats_> hi. I downloaded git with git://... from their homepage. But now in that newly created git dir I have bunch of files. I'm accessing my ubuntu server through SSH. But I'm windows user. So - what to do next?
<uatec> and it hasn't installed System.Windows.Forms.dll?
<uatec> well in that case it's beyond me. sorry
<fourcolors> bazhang: does the repo have the latest version? The problem was when I installed postGIS and tried to find "geography_columns" when creating my postgis template database it wasn't there... so i figured the ubuntu package was out of date
<Alchimista> uatec: nops, even with it installed, i have no forms :S
<ilovefairuz> battler: ah ..
<kohwj> palimpsest says that my 3-month old laptop hard drive (a TOSHIBA MK6465GSX) has 271 bad sectors. is this normal?
<fourcolors>  what is the lastest version in the repo of postGIS ?
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help with sound. Sound card is ALC662 and I raised volume to the end in mixer option. In mixer card selected is HDA Intel. Then, I've noticed pulsemixer, selected it and raise sound to the end. Why I had to do that? Why mixer didn't give me sound on HDA intel but gave on pulse? Thx
<Znudzon> i have problem with libstdc++. When i try compiling program with GHC i have : can't load .so/.DLL for: stdc++ (libstdc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Znudzon>      It is my Ubuntu fault ?
<bazhang> 1.4.0-2 fourcolors
<battler> just to be sure i've try a mount /dev/perfect-linux/root /mnt/b and it says its already mounted on /mnt/b so I think the mount is ok
<fourcolors> bazhang: I need 1.5
<gimpy283> Having problem with 10.04-Server setting the wrong resolution (no GUI).  It boots up to the point where Ubu tries to set its console resoltion but sets it wrong so it does not work and my monitor just shows "No input".  Setting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub did not help at all.
<fourcolors> bazhang: not sure 1.4 has geography support :(
<battler> ilovefairuz: Am i screwed..?
<uatec> gimpy283, you can press alt+f1 to get to a console. from there you can log in and change the resolution in the X config
<uatec> somebody else will have to tell you where the X config is though :S
<fourcolors> bazhang: why might this not be compiling do you know what the cause might be
<gimpy283> uatec: As mentioned, there is no X, this is just a stock ubuntu-server.
<uatec> without x installed i would have thought it would just sit at the normal 80x25 resolution... that's weird :S
<StaRetji> Really need help to understand why HDA Intel in mixer doesn't produce sound and on the other side selecting Playback from pulseaudio mixer produces sound?
<Professor_G> bazhang,  so whats the sulution
<gimpy283> uatec: Not in 10.04, 10.04 changes to something higher if it can.
<bazhang> Professor_G, no idea, I dont use headphones
<battler> could it be that it cant mount the /sda1 because its a Linux LVM?
<Professor_G> who can help me?
<ilovefairuz> battler: you can't mount it directly because it doesn't have a single file system, it contains multiple ones, and so you have to use lvscan
<alejandro_> what is the problem again Professor_G? I used to get both headphones and laptop speakers working when I plugged them in, until ubuntu forums showed me some secret hidden config somewhere to get the headphone jack to automatically switch off the main speakers
<battler> i'm going to follow your tut once more maybe i missed something. Because when I look in my /etc/ i do see all my files
<alejandro_> but that's all I know... sorry
<Professor_G> alejandro_,  thats what i have at the momant unless i select analog headphones in settings
<ilovefairuz> battler: /etc on what partition ?
<battler> how can I see this?
<battler> when I look in my root all my files are there
<battler> I asume that this is on /sda1
<ilovefairuz> battler: that's only the livecd
<ilovefairuz> nope, not sda1
<alejandro_> bazhang, I'm going to try this solution, but it involves deleting an important looking library! do you think it's okay? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1092212.html
<ilovefairuz> battler: the livecd has it's own filesystem too
<bazhang> alejandro_, thought you had a problem with fglrx?
<alejandro_> yes I do
<battler> I can see my iptables config etc..
<bazhang> alejandro_, that is ati, the forums link is for nvidia
<battler> I've made a few iptables scripts in the past, and stored them in /etc/iptables. I can see them right now
<alejandro_> well, I want to remove fglrx.
<bazhang> alejandro_, and fglrx is for ati; nvidia-glx is not
<alejandro_> if that will get me the ability to use apt and synaptic again
<ilovefairuz> battler: type: pwd
<bazhang> alejandro_, try going into synaptic and removing
<alejandro_> in synaptic?
<alejandro_> ok
<battler> ilovefairuz: /pwd: /etc/iptales
<Professor_G> are we actually getting a sulution here?
<bazhang> !helpme | Professor_G
<ubottu> Professor_G: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<battler> ilovefairuz: /pwd: /etc/iptables
<ilovefairuz> battler: are you on the livecd?
<Calinou> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<battler> no, its the rescue part of the server install cd
<Calinou> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<alejandro_> Professor_G, I can suggest a search of ubuntu forums...
<battler> ilovefairuz: in the boot menu of the cd i check the rescue a broken system part that brought me in this terminal
<alejandro_> and yeah some audio headphone person might be here later on
<ilovefairuz> battler: well you should have said so instead of confusing me, anyhow, pastebin mount
<battler> run from /perfect-linux/root
<alejandro_> hmm, fglrx is outlined in red...
<battler> ilovefairuz: I'm sorry didnt got that
<Professor_G> alejandro_,  great mor shearching
<ibrahim-kasem_> ilovefairuz, hi
<ilovefairuz> hello ibrahim-kasem
<alejandro_> isn't life just a big search for proper headphone config...
<ilovefairuz> battler: pastebin: mount
<harmandeep> hi guys
<ilovefairuz> !hi | harmandeep
<ubottu> harmandeep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<harmandeep>  i need to what is Debain Default RunLevel Configuration file ... ( its path and name ) ... like /etc/inittab for RedHat and like
<Professor_G> alejandro_,  yeah it is
<ilovefairuz> harmandeep: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<alejandro_> good luck!
<harmandeep> i need to know the name and path of that file. ... thats it
<harmandeep> i m not having debain installed
<alejandro_> bazhang, same error: http://pastebin.ca/1919354
<harmandeep> is it    /etc/inittab    OR       /etc/event.d/rc-default     ?
<alejandro_> would manually removing or renaming /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa work maybe?
<Kjeldor> what is the weather code for Manila, philippines? I cant get yahoo to work on it
<ububu2> I have a new hp dv600 pavillion and want to put ubuntu in it
<ububu2> There is one thing i wanto to know befor i do so
<akheron> I'm upgrading a server installation from karmic to lucid using do-release-upgrade. After the step "Setting up libc6-i686" all the following steps fail with an error:
<akheron> /bin/sh: /lib/tls/i686/nosegneg/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /bin/sh
<ububu2> on this hp, before the windows boots up, hp has its own small OS thingy that allows me to surf internet and listen to music even bofore booting windows
<battler> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2FTeMg9S
<alejandro_> aah, that file doesn't actually even exist on my computer!
<akheron> ideas?
<ububu2> so if I dual boot ubuntu, can i still have that hp OS boot up first?
<battler> ilovefairuz: sorry it took so long, it was a lot of typing
<trijntje> ububu, yes, you can set up grub to default to that OS
<Znudzon> Hello. I have a little problem with ubuntu. When i would like to compile program ith haskell i have error : can't load .so/.DLL for: stdc++ (libstdc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Znudzon>    Can any help me ?
<phamp> can anyone recommend a newsreader with nzb support for ubuntu?
<ububu2> trijntje: would it be possible to choose between hp OS and Ubuntu, so I can log into which i want
<akheron> Znudzon: try "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6"
<ARGGG> is there any way to fix overscan?
<trijntje> ububu2, yes, you can set grub so that it waits for your input before it boots to an OS
<theboredom> Seony herE?
<ububu2> i m afraid grub will remove the hp OS or something like, it wont let me choose between HP and Ubuntu
<ububu2> ok, thanks,
<Znudzon> ahkeron: the problem is... i have this package
<trijntje> ububu2, I would think grub wil recognise the small OS, but i'm not 100% sure
<th0r> Znudzon: see if there is a -dev package for libstdc
<trijntje> ububu2, it will remain on you PC anyway, even if grub cant find it
<trijntje> but then you will have to add it to grub manually later on
<ububu2> trijntje: thats true,
<ububu2> trijntje:  thanks, cant wait to use ubuntu again : missed it
<battler> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2FTeMg9S
<Znudzon> th0r: i have all packages from libstdc...
<stonit> kazvam se stoqn
<zatan> hi my master volume in the taskbar doesn't make any difference to the volume, I can adjust volume just only through terminal alsamixer, any solution?
<LucidFox> zatan> What about the slider in the sound properties dialog?
<ilovefairuz> battler: sda5 if your /boot partition, pastebin: ls /boot
<zatan> LucidFox,  its still the same no sound
<LucidFox> zatan> What are your Master and PCM levels in alsamixer?
<LucidFox> do you use PulseAudio?
<zatan> LucidFox,  my master and PCM levels are 100.
<battler> ilovefairuz: /bin/sh: /boot: permission denied
<alejandro_> yaay! solved my issue! I think!
<ilovefairuz> battler: sudo ls /boot
<ilovefairuz> battler: or rather, sudo ls -R /boot
<battler> ilovefairuz: ohh thats a lot, do I need to type the entire dir?
<slow-motion> hi
<fourcolors> I have a question about compiling programs. If i compile a program (with make, then make install) after it's done doin its thing, can I delete the file I configured, did a make and make install in? or do I have to keep that folder?
<itsux2bu> whats the diff between putty and vnc?
<ilovefairuz> battler: does it have grub2 related entries?
<splashote> hi, any alternative to "killall" in order to kill a zombie?
<delijati> i have a problem with removing a route ... ip route delete <ROUTE> works but after restart the route still exists ... in /etc/network/interfaces is the route commented ... same with route del <ROUTE>
<Terminus> fourcolors: usually, a properly coded program will install it into /usr/local by default. you can erase the directory you used to build after that. SOP would be configure; make; make install. you can usually change the target directory by running ./configure --prefix=$SOMEWHERE_ELSE.
<Terminus> fourcolors: for more info, you can run ./configure --help
<battler> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3j4c6dqq
<theboredom> hi any cute korean guys here?
<splashote> i got to kill transmission.. it's a zombie! how do i get rid of it?
<dov> did you get the pid yet?
<Ober7> !offtopic | theboredom
<ubottu> theboredom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theboredom> Any cute korean guys out therE? pm me
<[nrx]> dude
<[nrx]> get a grip already
<hassanz> im still lost at the sound issue
<plitter> anyone have any experience playing multiplayer in virtualbox+
<plitter> ?
<ilovefairuz> battler: the problem is, whether the grub files contain the correct configuration for your lvm partition or not, but anyhow, try to just run grub-install  /dev/sda
<plitter> i cant get it to work
<trijntje> !details | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joachim> is it possible to downgrade php 5.3 to 5.2 on ubuntu 10.04 without breaking stuff?
<hhhhhhhhh> ivw tried to install ubuntu but it fucked me up
<trijntje> hhhhhhhhh, please mind your language, what is the problem?
<hhhhhhhhh> it cannot even boot after install, i cannot see console and my clock is borkef
<[nrx]> hhhhhhhhh, describe your problem
<hassanz> hhhhhhhhh: +1
<battler> ilovefairuz: I tun the grub-install command, should i try to reboot ?
<ilovefairuz> yes
<hhhhhhhhh> i see a grub menu with vista loader in it
<battler> hope it worked..
<ilovefairuz> hhhhhhhhh: did you install using wubi ?
<plitter> I have a problem with Virtuel box, i am running ubuntu 10.04. I am trying to play heroes of might and magic 3 in multiplayer and i cant find anyone else, but the other guys here find eachother ...
<hhhhhhhhh> also during install the console was displaying snow and screen was in vga mode
<hhhhhhhhh> i did
<NTpspE> @plitter is your virtualbox able to connect to the LAN?
<ilovefairuz> joachim: downgrade how? lucid doesn't ship a 5.2 package
<battler> ilovefairuz: When I boot I directly get some kind of grub editor mode
<ilovefairuz> hhhhhhhhh: get your windows cd and restore mbr
<hhhhhhhhh> my mbr is fine
<battler> ilovefairuz: It says Minimal BASH-lke line editiing is supported.
<joachim> ilovefairuz: i don't know. i have a drupal site on localhost which doesn't work with php 5.3
<hhhhhhhhh> grub on wubi disk is broken
<plitter> NTpspE: yes
<NTpspE> @plitter have you installed virtualbox guest additions?
<hassanz> damn i lost all my day just trying to make audio work
<plitter> NTpspE: yes
<hassanz> its still not working :@
<plitter> NTpspE: well, i did run the script that i found on the cd, i hope thats the same ?
<ilovefairuz> joachim:  what version of drupal is that? newer versions support 5.3
<hhhhhhhhh> and now i am suppose to reinstakk that damned thing once again?!
<joachim> unfortunately it's an older version of drupal, 4.7. it's not possible to upgrade it to 7 yet
<c3l> how do i remove gdm (or kdm) from automatically starting? Id like to take controll of the starting of X manually, and not use gdm (kdm) at all
<NTpspE> @plitter you click on the bar that comes when you load the guest os, and there is a choic to "install guest additions"
<ilovefairuz> hhhhhhhhh: wubi is problematic, install on a normal partition
<NTpspE> @plitter that normally helps configure everything on the system, so it can use your hardware to full potential as if it was installed
<scotty00> this makes my wifi pci card work how can i make this a constant fix and not type it all the time sudo modprobe orinoco_pci
<hhhhhhhhh> i don't have normal partition, why it is on CD then if it doesn't work?
<ilovefairuz> joachim: ubuntu server hardy/8.04 is an LTS release and it ships 5.2
<administrator_> 0.0
<plitter> NTpspE: trying to install now by using the script VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<joachim> ilovefairuz, i guess it's not possible, just wanted to know for sure.
<NTpspE> @plitter yeah i think that's it. If not, make sure your network adapted is "connected to NAT"
<ilovefairuz> joachim: you can install it in virtualbox and access it on there
<battler> ilovefairuz: When I boot I directly get some kind of grub editor mode
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out a bit. I need to remove decoration (title bar) of a running app. Is there a way to do it in ubuntu?
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out a bit. I need to remove decoration (title bar) of a running app. Is there a way to do it in ubuntu?
<StaRetji> ah, sorry for double post
<joachim> ilovefairuz, ah. thanks. i'll research it
<amagee> hey, in ubuntu 10.04 the behaviour of rhythmbox in the system tray is rather stupid.  it doesn't show the currently-playing track on mouse over, and single clicking doesn't open the application window.  the rhythmbox people say it's something to do with the ubuntu package.  does anyone know of a ubuntu rhythmbox package with sane system tray behaviour?
<shomon> hi, can I remove all the apt packages my computer is storing, maybe via synaptic somehow?
<hhhhhhhhh> amagee: i wouldnt trust them, they always try to scunk the responsibility
<shomon> just to make space... also maybe all the old linux kernels?
<amagee> urgh
<amagee> this is ridiculous
<NTpspE> @amagee what are you after?
<amagee> NTpspE: my previous message is pretty complete
<ilovefairuz> battler: grub-install –modules=”pc ext4 lvm” /dev/sda
<shomon> StaRetji, all I know is that that should be controlled by the window manager, and way back when I had a suse box you could hide window decor or just choose a window manager with minimal decoration
<hhhhhhhhh> ok so how can I make the console work, it prints the initial kernel stuff fine then poof and monitor is out of sync untill video mode started
<tweak_> shomon: theres a program called computer janitor available in software center for that
<StaRetji> thx shomon
<shomon> ah yeah I've seen it... ok will try it!
<shomon> thanks tweak_ and no prob StaRetji
<NTpspE> @amagee i think older versions of ubuntu worked it a different way, it's the new notification system that's to blame. When a song changes, it will tell you what the new song is
<amagee> NTpspE: that's not what i want though
<amagee> can i fix it?
<SauLus> do you know how to enable nfs-kernel logging?
<hhhhhhhhh> amagee: yes, migrate to banshee
<amagee> *tries this*
<amagee> sigh
<amagee> rhythmbox is so close to being a decent player
<jamiewan> amagee: use vlc player instead,
<hhhhhhhhh> jamiewan: since when vlc has library?
<amagee> vlc for huge music collections?
<no> #kubuntu
<nanix> Hello. My fresh installed ubuntu freezes even if started without X. Should not be a hardware problem as gentoo was working correctly in this machine as well as windows. Can someone provide some insight?
<tweak_> amagee : you could use a screenlet
<amagee> what is a screenlet
<hhhhhhhhh> nanix: boot other OS and check logs
<c3l> how do i remove gdm (or kdm) from automatically starting? Id like to take controll of the starting of X manually, and not use gdm (kdm) at all
<tweak_> should be under Applications > Accessories
<tweak_> can be anything but the one i mean it keeps a now playing on ur desktop
<hhhhhhhhh> can someone tell me how to make console to stay in normal mode?
<[nrx]> "normal" mode?
<nanix> hhhhhhhhh, what do you mean by "normal"?
<hhhhhhhhh> 80x25,. 80x50 not the mess it does
<battler> ilovefairuz: I tried: grub-install -modules="/dev/Perfect-Linux ext4 lvm" /dev/sda but is says unrecognized option
<dcat_> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<[nrx]> you're talkin as though we can see what's on your screen. A little bit more information would go a long way
<nanix> hhhhhhhhh, are you talking about number of characters on your screen while seeying ttys?
<c3l> how is gdm started? and how do I change that?
<battler> ilovefairuz: you typed pc do I need to type Perfect-Linux (my pc name) because that doesnt work
<hhhhhhhhh> me? during boot console swith to some mode the monitor cannot handle and theres a mess resulting
<nanix> c3l, gdm is started with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<amagee> thanks for the banshee suggestion btw, it's fixed the problems that were most annoying me
<nanix> c3l, do you wanna avoid it to start automatically or just stop it temporarily?
<amagee> why do rhythmbox and banshee both exist?
<hhhhhhhhh> its some thin g new, 8.10 did not
<c3l> nanix: prevent it from automatically starting
<c3l> nanix: does everything inside /etc/init.d/ autimatically run at boot?
<nanix> c3l, no, everything in init.d can be started at boot, but /etc/rcX.d/ determine what to start
<nanix> being X the runlevel
<nanix> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443298
<_hans_> c3l: no, only if there is a link in one of ther /etc/rc* files to it
<geirha> c3l: You can use update-rc.d to set which init scripts to run in which runlevel, or just create the symlinks manually.
<meatbun> how to tell crontab to print out warning before shutdown computer?
<rob_p_> meatbun: Why would cron shut down the computer unless you had a job (script or program) which told it to do so?
<nanix> just make that job to print out the warning
<meatbun> rob_p_, just experimenting
<rob_p_> meatbun: There's a clue in there, by the way! :-)
<ilovefairuz> battler: no, just use "pc"
<shomon> meatbun, as rob_p_ is saying, you need to look in the crontab and change the script that shuts the computer down to add some kind of message
<meatbun> yeah. i go write a script and keep an extra file on my hdd
<ilovefairuz> battler: grub-install --modules=”pc ext4 lvm” /dev/sda
<meatbun> shomon, was hoping cron has a default feature, so i dont have to write my own script
<shomon> cron is as old as the god chronos... in unix time that is
<shomon> man 5 crontab may still give good info
<battler> ilovefairuz: unrecognized option '-modules-pc ext4 lvm'
<ilovefairuz> battler: it's --, not -
<ilovefairuz> two -
<OspreyJr> Did 10.04.1 update the kernel?
<shomon> I'm guessing to write something that actually sends an alert, you'd need to write something that could display a message on your screen like "rebooting! save your work"
<hhhhhhhhh> OspreyJr: yes, among many other updates
<battler> ilovefairuz I get the same error: : unrecognized option '--modules-pc ext4 lvm'
<shomon> the shutdown command does this on xterms, but I'm not sure if it actually displays a message on the gui
<battler> modules=pc ext4 lvm
<nanix> Do you want a graphic alert or just something on tty?
<ilovefairuz> battler: --modules="pc ext4 lvm"
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm trying to upgrade a machine here to 10.04, but apt-get keeps returning 403 Forbidden messages without even going out onto the network (i.e. i run tcpdump and there's no network traffic happening that could lead to those "forbidden" messages). any ideas?
<shomon> nanix, it was meatbun who was asking...
<meatbun> shomon, i got it to work
<pvh_sa> ah, found it. bad proxy configured in apt.conf
<shomon> cool!
<battler> ilovefairuz: grub: unrecognized option '--modules=pc ext4 lvm'
<shomon> just out of curiosity, how did you do it meatbun ?
<OspreyJr> hhhhhhhhh What kernel version is in 10.04.1? Can't find that info.
<battler> ilovefairuz: i typed: grub install --modules="pc ext4 lvm" /dev/sda
<meatbun> shomon, script
<ilovefairuz> battler: it's grub-install
<wastl> 0spreyJr: mine says 2.6.32-24-generic
<battler> ilovefairuz: ahh men I suck..
<OspreyJr> thank you wastl
<ilovefairuz> don't worry, it happens
<xor> How do we upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04.1?
<nanix> Which logs can be interesting to detect why a computer hungs without X. Probably a kernel problem. Nothing interesting in kern.log, dmesg, or others...
<nanix> What should I be looking for hhhhhhhhh?
<hhhhhhhhh> xor: you fdon't
<wastl> xor: just do apt-get upgrade oder apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hhhhhhhhh> nanix: dmesg of course
<lelle> why do i have a big x covering my sound speaker symbol in the tray and no sound? :s
<nanix> It's not apt-get safe-upgrade? (maybe it's a debian command)
<shomon> lelle,  your sound is muted
<nanix> hhhhhhhhh, nothing in dmesg as well, the last information is avout pdev: user-space parallel port driver
<battler> ilovefairuz:  grub-install --modules="pc ext4 lvm" /dev/sda unrecognized option '--modules=pc ext4 lvm'
<rww> nanix: safe-upgrade is an aptitude command, not an apt-get one
<lelle> shomon yes but why, it just stopped working yesterday
<nanix> ohh sorry, long time without using a debian based packing system
<ilovefairuz> battler: grub-install -v
<battler> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<battler> ohh maybe this is the old grub not the grub2?
<shomon> lelle, did you try messing around in sound preferences? maybe some driver crashed.
<shomon> all just guesses really though :(
<wastl> battler: afair GRUB 0.97 used to be an early beta of Grub2
<lelle> shomon: no nothing, but my laptop is ghetto so i dont know if a cord fell of inside of it or something..
<battler> wastl: maybe I should try to update my grub2
<wastl> battler: maybe...however some distrbutions including ubuntu shipped whith 0.97 ...
<ilovefairuz> battler: that's grub 1
<battler> ilovefairuz: should i do a apt-get install grub2 ?
<nanix> The system hungs (even without X) and seems random. I didn't see any message in /var/log about any kind of error or problem (dmesg, kern.log...) How to track down this error? Thanks
<ilovefairuz> battler: i guess so ... anyway, upgrading is often problematic on significant releases, i suggest you back up your data, do a clean install and select "use entire disk" in the installer to erase the old partitions
<battler> Ilovefairuz: I'm afraid that i'll miss configuration files. Is there a way to make sure that I get all my files/data/apps
<nanix> The system hang even using acpi=off noapic and nolapic when booting
<ilovefairuz> battler:  configurations of what applications?
<battler> e-mail server, database, roundcube, cacti, log server and sow on
<dubey> hello
<vivek312> hi
<sed`> which code name scheme will ubuntu use in 2018?
<battler> ilovefairuz: i installed grub2 and run your command but it says. cannot stat /usr/lub/grub/i386-pc/pc.mod
<dubey> i am looking for opensource application to install on of my LAN Host and monitor the network traffic of my LAN, Special which ip used how much data transfer
<battler> soww i think its really broken
<ilovefairuz> battler: backup your /etc/ directory and hand-pick the files after you finish the fresh install
<dubey> anyone ?
<wolves> hi dubey
<battler> hmm too bad it will take a while to get the system up and running again as before the upgrade
<dubey> wolves : hi
<brizzio> ls
<brizzio> pwd
<brizzio> ls
<brizzio> pwd
<FloodBot2> brizzio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<battler> ilovefairuz: anyways thank you very much for your patience and help! too bad that this isnt fixable
<jatt> how do I tell if cron is running?
<korst3n> Hi, apt-get started giving package unknown for every single package. any ideas?
<korst3n> `you're about to install software that can't be authenticated` is the message i get for every single package
<dagb_wrk> current 10.10 snapshot does not boot for me. anyone here tried yesterday's snap?
<ravionrails> remote dektop viewer doesnot display live dektop
<ilovefairuz> battler: you could try converting the lvm partitions to normal ones but you'll need to resize the existing parition to make room for two new partitions with sufficient space and then use 'dd' to copy the lvm partitions over to them
<ravionrails> just display a single image and it does not change after that
<dubey> wolves : any idea ?
<battler> ilovefairuz: I have a spare drive in the system same 80 gig that isnt being used. Can I do something with that?
<plitter> I am having a problem with virtual box. I am running ubuntu 10.04 and virtually windows xp. The problem is that i am trying to play a game over LAN and it doesn't find the other people. I guess its because I am behind the virtual machine, but how do i fix that...
<ilovefairuz> battler: yes you can make the two partitions there (one for root and one for swap)
<wastl> plitter: did you set virtual lan on that machine to nat or to bridge?
<ilovefairuz> battler: i'm not really sure if this will work for your case, so unless you're willing to put extra time in this, i still suggest the clean installation
<plitter> wastl: nat
<plitter> should i put bridge?
<hhhhhhhhh> plitter: which game?
<plitter> hhhhhhhhh: heroes of might and magic 3:D
<wastl> plitter: so maybe the nat is the problem...if natted your vm gets an internal ip from virtualbox and due to nat the game cannot make direct connections on ports an all that
<battler> i'm afraid that things wont work after a reinstall. squid proxy server, webserver, log server, mail server, dhcp server.. its a lot of work to get this working again.
<wastl> plitter: i'd try bridge
<battler> then again a full reinstall would be the best
<nanix> plitter, isn't heroes of might and magic 4 out there already?
<plitter> nanix: 5 actually;)
<plitter> battler:  full reinstall?
<nanix> wow, I feel out
<smal> привет
<battler> hmm i'm think i'm just gonna do a full reinstall. that way i'll be sure that the apps are 10.05 compatible
<plitter> wastl: when i put it on bridged adapter it doesnt connect
<plitter> wastl: i put it on eth0
<wastl> no dhcp on your lan?
<Olytibar> I have the following problem with tomboy: http://pastebin.com/LTjtkWtP
<samyBgood> hello
<bisa> hey, any idea why my gparted live usb freezes at the initial boot screen? or am I supposed to press a key combination of sorts to get it running
<plitter> wastl: dhcp is on
<philinux> korst3n: Post up your sources.list
<iceroot> bisa: doesnt sound like ubuntu-support
<bisa> iceroot: point taken, sorry :)
<wastl> plitter: did you check if your virtual interface got an ip address n your xp vm?
<martinb_> Hi, anybody know where my volume control option has vanished to from my panel, and more importantly, how to get it back? Ubuntu 10.04?
<korst3n> philinux, http://pastebin.ca/1919393
<Olytibar> help?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | martinb_
<ubottu> martinb_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> Olytibar: ask a questions,
<plitter> wastl: still getting 10.0.2.15
<Dr_Willis> martinb_:  theres the old gnome-volume-controll-applet (i think) you can also run for a alternative volume controll.
<odesk_> hi
<odesk_> any shell experts ?
<wastl> hm maybe the VirtualBox internal lan and your lan use the same subnet? That would lead into routing chaos in vms ;)
<plitter> wastl: same subnet?
<plitter> wastl: incase thats the problem how do i fix it?
<wastl> plitter: hm dunno if you can reconfigure virtualbox's internal lan
<odesk_> guys how to mach a string to a file exactly
<odesk_> in shell
<ravionrails> somebody help me my remote desktop viewer does not show me live desktop after connecting the remote desktop changes but doesnot reflect on my pc
<ZykoticK9> plitter, VBox by default gives out 10.x.x.x IPs if you are using NAT - if you want a real IP address which your VM to using Bridged or Internal I believe
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: what are you trying to do?
<ZykoticK9> s/which/switch
<odesk_> well
<odesk_> @ilovefairuz I try to check if variable $1 is exists EXACTLY in the file $2 or not
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: grep string /path/to/file
<odesk_> grep do not do that EXACTLY
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: elaborate
<odesk_> if any additional chars added to $1 it will still be found
<laeg> does anyone know how i can change the owner of a .pdf file and then 'secure' it?
<plitter> ZykoticK9: i've tried both internal and bridged with different options, but i cant get to the internet with those settings... is there something i have to do in ubuntu to allow it to get through?
<odesk_> I mean
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: "\bstring\b"
<odesk_> ?
<odesk_> how to use that
<odesk_> can you give me example ?
<Professor_G> internet explorer for linux? is there one
<actionparsnip> plitter: you may need to manually set the DNS servers
<actionparsnip> Professor_G: theres ies4linux but its pretty poor
<ZykoticK9> plitter, i'd imagine that your /etc/resolv.conf may be the internet issue
<Professor_G> actionparsnip,  define pritty poor
<ZykoticK9> Professor_G, ies4linux is using an old IE at this point...
<wastl> Professor_G: you do not want to scam your linux with ie !
<wastl> scnr
<actionparsnip> Professor_G: bad rendering, unstable
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: grep "\bSTRINGHERE\b" filename
<ilovefairuz> odesk_: replace STRINGHERE with your string
<plitter> ZykoticK9: there is basicly nothing there:P
<actionparsnip> Professor_G: if yuo want to webtest pages using IE, the only real way to get a true test is to run a virtualbox and use IE there
<odesk_> ok thanks
<Professor_G> you see this site says a nee IE for it to work and i want it to work? how?
<odesk_> I will try now
<ZykoticK9> plitter, that "nothing" is your DNS server addresses
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: google ie4linux
<actionparsnip> Professor_G: grab an agent switcher for your browser, it wil trick the site into thinking yuo have a different browser
<plitter> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/wXWRYKWh this is what i got
<ZykoticK9> Professor_G, actionparsnip's suggestion above is better then IEs4linux...
<actionparsnip> plitter: set your primary dns to 8.8.8.8  and your secondary to 8.8.4.4    you will get a connection then#
<Professor_G> actionparsnip,  so the first step is to?
<solow> Is it possible to install ubuntu without a usb flash drive of empty disk?
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: what browser are you currently using?
<ZykoticK9> plitter, if that is with DHCP turned on, you should try seeing if that info is there in Bridged mode
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  Firefox
<abhijit> hello! :)
<Dr_Willis> solow:  Huh?  Clarify that question.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, hiii :)
<abhijit> :)
<actionparsnip> Professor_G: then search the firefox addons. Why not websearch a little based off the information I have given you rather than spoonfeeding. You will learn more
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: install https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59/ and switch from the tools menu (after you restart firefox)
<solow> Dr_Willis, uhm... It's just like I said. I dont have empty cd disks, and no usb stick atm. And I wish to install ubuntu using nothing but my laptop, and it's hd
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: that will make your firefox appear as if it's IE but this may or may not get your site to work properly
<solow> I thought I could create a nother partition with the installation files on it, and merge it with the installation afterward.
<Dr_Willis> solow:  you could use unetbootin to make a 'live' install to a small parition at teh start of the HD.. boot it. then do a normal install to the rest of the HD. (Icky)
<solow> Dr_Willis, kind of like I said :p
<actionparsnip> solow: you can use a pxe boot but you will need another pc running the pxe server and your bios must be able to pxe boot
<deanes> Hey guys, after I do a sudo update-initramfs i get the error "cannot open scripts/casper-functions
<deanes> any ideas why
<sacho> Dr_Willis: why icky? that's exactly how I install! :P
<Dr_Willis> solow:  or if you had any other linux's out there.. you could set up grub2 to boot the ISo files from a partition
<wastl> solow: then the only way would be to boot from lan - if your laptoop's nic is capable of that..which would also require you to set up a pxe
<Dr_Willis> sacho:   I use flash drives. :) and iso/grub2.
<solow> nice idea
<solow> I'll use the lan
<solow> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sacho:  or i set up a /restore/ type partition with the iso and grub2 :)
<Andycas> does anyone know an app that allows you to specify custom file header magic to recover files?
<sacho> Dr_Willis: oh, so I was wrong..not exactly, yes, what you said. :s
<actionparsnip> Andycas: you can recover files with foremost. Why do yuo not have a backup??
<Professor_G> addon incompatable with my firefox
<Andycas> actionparsnip, I did have backup, but forgot to backup 2 important configuration files for my VM
<Andycas> I cant recreate them either, because they were encrypted :/
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: take a screenshot
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  of the site or of the bowser
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: where do you see this message? when clicking download button on the site or in browser?
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  on the site
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: no option to "download anyway" ?
<sie> I acidentally deleted /etc, what should I do. (I logged in the login screen with 'root' and my password and thought I'd check out this thing. What should I do? Everything's pretty laggy now.
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  nope its on a site
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: take a screenshot of it
<ilovefairuz> the whole browser
<pheonixman> hey guys, any channel dedicated for database.?
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  here is the browser displaying the site (with error)
<ilovefairuz> pheonixman: depending on which database
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2263/screenshotpny.png
<gaborn>  hello :) i have problem with dual monitors -  LCD + external CRT - image shows up - i even can set reresh rate via xrandr etc. but problem is I cannot get such good image as i get with default config.(general monitor without pnp) in win(7)  - it is old 20" panasync pro 6a - tx-d2032 - it can handle in win 1024x768 100hz but in linuxu image is not sharp and eges keep vibrating - i tried  different modeline generators with info i found
<gaborn>  - Panasonic, PanaSync Pro 6A,  20", 30-82kHz, 50-120Hz, 0.28mm - but it doesn t help. thx for advice nad comments
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: this is not the addon page!! it's here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59/
<pheonixman> ilovefairuz, mysql
<Pici> pheonixman: #mysql oddly enough.
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  no this is the browser in the site i'm having issues with
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: did you install the addon, restart firefox and switch to IE user agent from tools menu ?
<laeg> does anyone know how i can change the owner of a .pdf file and then 'secure' it?
<gimpy283> Having problem with 10.04-Server setting the wrong resolution (no GUI, no X).  It boots up to the point where Ubu tries to set its console resoltion but sets it wrong so it does not work and my monitor just shows "No input".  Setting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub did not help at all.
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  same issue
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: what did you select from the tools menu?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I returned the WUSB100 and picked up a belkin, worked right when I hooked it up and no issues
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  IE 7
<txwikinger> why is /etc/acpi/lid.sh all the time respawn?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: well done!
<txwikinger> like twice a minute
<actionparsnip> laeg: you can chown and chmod it so only one user or group has access
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  tried all of the IEs in list nothing shanges
<Professor_G> *changes
<ZykoticK9> Professor_G, if you "really" want that site - i'd recommend visiting a friend with Windows (or an internet cafe).  Good luck man.
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: ok, open a terminal and type this:  wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: after it finishes, sudo apt-get install wine
<Jinxed-> How would you from command line find the oldest file in a folder
<Vroomfondle> ls -alt | tail
<Jinxed-> I know ls -c orders files by creation date
<Vroomfondle> though... hrm, that might only work on bsd/solaris, not sure
<Vroomfondle> ah, works on Linux too - just checked
<Jinxed-> Vroomfondle, I just tried it in ubuntu 10.04 but it didn't work for me
<Vroomfondle> hmm. Am on MacOS/Solaris/Debian at the moment so can't confirm, but I don't see why Ubuntu is different
<Vroomfondle> what did it do for you?
<sie> Is it okay to do everything with root?
<Vroomfondle> it's quite a bad idea as a rule, sie. You might accidentally trash your system.
<ortsvorsteher> just installed 10.04 and have problem with sound. lspci returns me a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I I found something in the web that there is a problem with that device. so, how can i geht sound working?
<gsergiu> anyone has a clue why I'm getting a "system tray is not avaliable" error?
<gimpy283> sie: To do what?
<sie> gimpy283, Everythig.
<ortsvorsteher> !root | sie
<ubottu> sie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sie> I don't want to write passwords.
<laeg> actionparsnip: i just want it to read that i authored the document? when i say secure i mean that when i post my cv to people they can't copy and paste, i know this is possible with pdf.
<gimpy283> sie: If you run as root one small mistake could kill everything.
<ortsvorsteher> sie, i wouldnt use root to do all. with sudo you are able to do anything what is needed
<gimpy283> sie: You can tell sudo not to ask for a password though.
<ezraw> sie: you can set your sudo command to be password-less
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: works for me
<fumanchu182> Outside of server processes and init.d if I wanted a desktop app to start at system login how could I make that happen?
<sie> Okay, but I can't sudo anymore. It says can't find /etc/sudoers. I think I deleted some folder.
<gsergiu> I know this is a stupid quesiton but someone help me, I'm getting an error when trying to run a application saying "system tray is not avaliable, the application isn't able to run properly"
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, that just listed all the files for me
<Jinxed-> all I want is the name of the oldest file
<ilovefairuz> sie: just great, you'll have to use the livecd to fix your system
<Jinxed-> ls -c can list the files by creation date... i just need it to pick the first file from the stream
<Jinxed-> like
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: ls -at | tail -n 1 ?
<ZykoticK9> gsergiu, what program are you running?
<sie> ilovefairuz, is that hard/
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, perfect
<azraelgreen> great
<gsergiu> ubudsl, the thing is that program lets me connect to the internet
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  yep wine is installed now what
<gimpy283> sie: What he said, boot into a livecd, copy the live CD's sudoers to your real /etc and then modify it with a line like: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<gsergiu> and without it im pretty much ruined
<ilovefairuz> sie: no but let's just say it's not smart to delete stuff like that, anyhow, boot from the live cd and come back here when you're don
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  yep wine is installed now what
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: follow the few commands at the bottom of http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<gsergiu> i've used it with no problem till a few moments ago
<sie> ilovefairuz, gimpy283, Okay, I'll do it some today, when I'll've time. :]
<minimec> gsergiu: are you running on a console? Did you delete the systray applet in the panel?
<weed37> ilovefairuz, mind if i pm you m8
<enzo_5> hi
<gsergiu> i think I might have, i'm a newbie just installed it today and started tinkering with the looks
<ilovefairuz> weed37: i don't mind
<enzo_5> I've erased by mistake a config file of a awstats. What is the command to reinstall the config files please ?
<gimpy283> enzo_5: Which file?
<gsergiu> how do I get it back?
<enzo_5> awstats.conf ...
<ezraw> gsergui: did you try to right-click and "add to panel?"
<ezraw> gsergiu ^^
<gsergiu> add to panel what , is there an option to ad systray  with add to panel, if yes i feel retarded, thanks
<gsergiu> :D
<gimpy283> enzo_5: I'm no help then, never heard of that one, but if it only had default entries, re-installing the package which provides it might work.
<ZykoticK9> gsergiu, i think it's the "notification area" that you're looking for.  Not sure though.
<ezraw> gsergiu: indicator applet I think
<rxd> i have text file of packages to be remove how do i remove them automatically
<minimec> gsergiu: ok. Go on your panel and 'right click' with the mouse on it... Add the corresponding applet. In german it's called 'Benachrichtigungsfeld'. I don't know how they call it in english now. Something with 'message' or 'notification area' maybe.
<ilovefairuz> enzo_5: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<gsergiu> ill go and try it now, thanks
<enzo_5> ok ilovefairuz but it doesn't reinstall awstats.conf, that's strange
<vvvv> hello
<vvvv> I don't know why the sound don't work!
<rxd> apt-get remove [package_name] <- it this the only way to remove the package and type each package name, how do i do it say if i have a file with all the packages to be remove
<vvvv> i did try restore alsamixer levels, but nothing happend
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  error BadIDchoice
<JamesWstubbs> Hello, Has anyone here used e17 and illume on Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Professor_G, ie4linux failed on my system too
<ilovefairuz> rxd: cat filename | xargs apt-get autoremove
<rxd> ilovefairuz: yes! will try that
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, do you know how to find the total filesize of certain files... like I have files starting video_* so I basically want the total file size  of ls -c video_*
<minimec> vvvv: Check the audio settings of the volume-applet on your panel. Check 'HArdware and 'Output' Does it use the right settings?
<rxd> ilovefairuz: nah autoremove parameter maybe wrong not even remove
<lov255> What is the hot key is Work Space to switch between desktops?
<ezraw> love255: ctrl-alt arrow
<amstan> i would like to download the whole repo for an offline machine, does anyone have a link to that and some size information?
<lov255> thanks
<olokki> Hello ppl. Anyone can direct me to a resource to solve the recent upstart mysql script problems with 10.04?
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> How to run ubuntu's desktop cd with orca? i am not sure if instructions on the wiki are those i need
<U8untu> hey, how can i hide the grub menu? when i start the pc it logs me directly to ubuntu, but, it asks me about Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 10.04 (Recovery mode) and Windows .. how can I hide that menu?
<rxd> ilovefairuz: i did a small bash script reading the file each line and execute apt-get remove $line <- does not work also
<ilovefairuz> rxd: what's the error you get?
<ilovefairuz> rxd: with xargs, pastebin
<webczat> ?
<gimpy283> Having problem with 10.04-Server setting the wrong resolution (no GUI, no X).  It boots up to the point where Ubu tries to set its console resoltion but sets it wrong so it does not work and my monitor just shows "No input".  Setting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub did not help at all.
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: wc video_ * | grep total
<cosmic> is there any video software better than totem?
<rxd> ilovefairuz:http://pastebin.com/jrMu7e53
<webczat> mplayer? etc
<gimpy283> cosmic: VLC
<U8untu> hey, how can i hide the grub menu? when i start the pc it logs me directly to ubuntu, but, it asks me about Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 10.04 (Recovery mode) and Windows .. how can I hide that menu?
<mweijts> !grub2 | U8untu
<ubottu> U8untu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<webczat> or vlc
<minimec> gimpy283: What kind of GPU is that? With Intel or ATI (opensource driver) you could try to disable KMS (kernel mode settings) at boot.
<cosmic>  thank you gimpy283
<U8untu> mweijts and can i make it to dissapear? :D
<ilovefairuz> rxd: the command is correct but some packages inside the file are not installed in the first place
<ActionParsnip> gimpy283: use this until the embedded video: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<webczat> no one knows?
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: i missed -c, it's wc -c
<rxd> ilovefairuz: most of the files are installed
<gimpy283> minimec: It's nvidia.  I'll try kms, just found a page for it in the Ubuntu docs.
<rxd> ilovefairuz: apt-get remove acpid for example works
<ZykoticK9> gimpy283, do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<olokki> the upstart scripts for mysql in 10.04 server are horribly broken (what a shame for an LTS) is there anything i can do to make my mysql-server installation boot on startup??
<rxd> ilovefairuz: only i have to type them on the terminal
<ActionParsnip> cosmic: there is no better or best, just different
<ActionParsnip> !player | cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mweijts> U8untu: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 see !grub2
<wilhart> why does my grub not start in bootup ?
<wilhart> there should be a selection memtest and kernels
<wilhart> but it does not show
<webczat> !accessibility
<U8untu> and how do i go into its config file? i am new in ubuntu mweijts
<minimec> gimpy283: what if you installed the property driver? I guess nouveau is still 'late alpha', when it comes to features
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, if you are using grub2 hold down shift as computer starts to get the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> !boot | olokki
<ubottu> olokki: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jinxed-> ilovefairuz, that is very close to what i need... now how would I get the exact value to display as just a number (trying to write a bash script). I got the total your way and using du --total video_* | tail -n 1
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: oh..
<minimec> gimpy283: 'nouveau' is the open source driver for nvidia cards.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: where do i see what grub i use ?
<Kyuusai-San> does anyone one know of any command line browsers that let me view the internet with out using x
<mweijts> !grub2 | U8untu read everything on that page !
<ubottu> U8untu read everything on that page !: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<webczat> ugh
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, what version of Ubuntu are you using (was it fresh installed?)
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: just isntalled resh
<olokki> the upstart scripts are broken... u can see the bug reports on lauchpad, am looking for a workaround...
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: 10.04
<webczat> is the ubuntu desktop cd a livecd?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, then grub2
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: fresh
<Pici> webczat: Yes.
<jatt> how do I insert a TAB character in gnome terminal shell
<cosmic> gimpy283: thanks,vlc is good.
<gimpy283> minimec: I'm going to try a few things but it will take a while.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: oh are you sure? shift button ok..
<webczat> Pici: can you run a screenreader there?
<sivang> hi all
<aeon-ltd> sivang: hi
<Pici> webczat: I don't see why not.
<sivang> I am trying to use rsyslog with gnu tls , but I get "/usr/lib/rsyslog/lmnsd_gtls.so missing"
<sivang> is taht known?
<sivang> I'm on Karmic
<sivang> and then rsyslog goes to consume 100% cpu ;)
<minimec> U8untu: Well it does that, because there is another OS (Windos)... You should be able to disable the brub boot by editing /etc/default/grub
<sivang> hi aeon-ltd
<webczat> Pici: for example because graphical install community docs say that i see a language selection then i must select a keymap, while the accessibility guide says that i see the language selection, i can press enter, then f5 to select accessibility options, ...
<ruggero> hi
<Kyuusai-San> does anyone one know of any command line browsers that let me view the internet with out using x
<U8untu> mweijts windows and ubuntu are on the same partition Local disc C:\
<ruggero> is somebody expert in setting up touchscreens ?
<ilovefairuz> Jinxed-: append: | cut -d " " -f 1
<sivang> a quick dpkg -S for this file shown nothing
<ZykoticK9> !info links2 | Kyuusai-San
<ubottu> Kyuusai-San: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (lucid), package size 1972 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<ilovefairuz> rxd: is that a comma delimited csv file or a space delimited one?
<Pici> webczat: I personally haven't been through the installer in a while, the folks at #ubuntu-accessibility might be able to point you in the right direction for accessable installer help.  Be aware that the channel is definitely not as busy as this one.
<Kyuusai-San> ZykoticK9 thanks legend
<cain__> hello
<luist> hey... im running ubuntu liveCD in a VM, how do i mount /dev/sda to access the HD of this VM?
<rxd> ilovefairuz: a text file
<mike> Hi
<ilovefairuz> rxd: pastebin it
<ilovefairuz> !hi | mike
<ubottu> mike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cain__> how to catch TV?
<ruggero> I have an ACER T230H. Its a touch screen. I have lucid lynx, somebody has experience with this screen ?
<mike> Thanks :D
<Guest82376> Oh, how do i identify it?
<HandyGandy> Can someone recommend a youtube downloader: one that allows you to que them up and download one at a time?
<lov255> I am having a nightmare with alpine
<ActionParsnip> luist: if you run: sudo fdisk -l   can you see the partitions?  you can't mount /dev/sda
<ilovefairuz> HandyGandy: i think kget can do this
<ActionParsnip> HandyGandy: youtube-dl
<Pici> HandyGandy: abby perhaps.
<Guest82376> How do i change my name? :)
<U8untu> i cant edit the etc/default/grub mweijts
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest82376
<ubottu> Guest82376: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<luist> actionparsnip: no i dont... is there any way to access this filesystem?
<cain__> i do not know
<erUSUL> HandyGandy: use unplug + download them all
<ActionParsnip> luist: check your VM config so that the drive image is available etc
<Mikebcbc> Thx!
<ilovefairuz> luist: mount it to what? to the VM to on the host?
<amstan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository <<< this page tells me how to download the package list for offline use, but it doesn't tell me how to actually download the packages(all the debs)
<Mikebcbc> Does anyone know a good program (or if its linux alerdy) to password protect files?
<rxd> ilovefairuz:http://pastebin.com/engHR588
<ruggero> hi, do some of you use touchscreen on Ubuntu ?
<amstan> Mikebcbc: truecrypt
<Mikebcbc> Thanks
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: individual files? use gpg
<Mikebcbc> Now i have to choose :P , which one is more light weight?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: if i install my windows 7, i need to boot with live cd and start grub and?
<rxd>  ilovefairuz: one package name each line on the text file
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: root(hd0,0) and setup(0,1) or something?
<ilovefairuz> Mikebcbc: gpg, truecrypt is for whole partitions
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: truecrypt encryts whole partitions gpg is for individual files. So you first make your requirements
<dam_switch> HI all
<tyleruk> o/
<Mikebcbc> ilovefairuz: thanks
<Mikebcbc> thanks too erUSUL
<dam_switch> does anyone know how to play windows server medias ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, see details from the link in !grub2
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart, please see my private message
<dam_switch> on whs ?
<luist> ilovefairuz: well anywhere... im trying to access it from inside the liveCD
<luist> ilovefairuz: im trying to copy a /boot folder to be able to boot that image...
<jrenner> Hey everyone. I set up an ubuntu live usb (on a microSD chip cuz its the only I had that was big enough) using the mac instructions and now I want to reclaim my microSD chip but I can't seem to mount it with anything. any suggestions?
<yusuoXS> hello
<Mikebcbc> Ahhh, so gpg is a command?
<ilovefairuz> luist: your best shot is to attach it into an existing VM or something and ssh to it, i've searched before for a tool to mount virtualbox partitions and couldn't find much
<minimec> jrenner: I guess you have to reformat it again to fat32
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: yes
<ruggero> mikebcbc: just use a LINUX command, type this in a terminal and read : man zip | grep password
<jrenner> minimec: I know I need to but since I can't mount it I can't format it...
<tyler_> "gpg -c [filename]" to encrypt and "gpg -d [filename]" to decrypt
<Mikebcbc> ruggero: Okayy.
<Mikebcbc> ruggero: One sec.
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: but if you have nautilus actions you can just right click on a file and choose cipher
<c3l> how does the directory /etc/init/ work? is everything in there automatically started?
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Im new to this, so the only thing i no about nautlius is that i can use it to file browse in root.
<bidabrain1> ls
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: nautilus is the file browser ( like explorer is in windows )
<ilovefairuz> Mikebcbc: http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/05/22/encryptingdecrypting-with-gnome/
<c3l> Mikebcbc: sudo nautilus
<U8untu> how can i edit the /etc/default/grub file? i cant do it
<ilovefairuz> c3l: why??
<lov255> sudo alpine
<mgj> In ubuntu (every release i have tried, including the newest 10.04) it is not possible for me to use Wireshark to capture from any interface if i am not root. How do i go about changing this so i can capture with a regular user?
<minimec> jrenner: Try to install gparted once. It's a nice GUI for partitions. On the upper right you can choose a device. I personally don't see any reason why your microSD shouldn't work anymore. But maybe you are just unlucky...
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: so when i go into nautilus, i can just right click and cipher ?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: he wanted to run it as root, thats what sudo is designed for
<costas> test
<costas> hello
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: if you have nautilu-actions
<c3l> costas: works
<erUSUL> !info nautilus-actions
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 776 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<Guest35740> <meta name="verify-v1" content="1q1gxoRa+IZg8YHZopxBzhkMu01MsavulxEbD2cyLqw=" >
<costas> thanks c3l ;)
<ilovefairuz> c3l: root file system (/) is not the same as root user
<gimpy283> Whoever was helping me before, looks I got it to work with a slightly older nvidia driver from the nvidia-vdpau ppa, I know can see the login prompt on that monitor.
<th0r> mgj: you can add an exception in the sudoers file
<ZykoticK9> c3l, don't use "sudo" with GUI applications!  use gksu if you have too use a GUI app with root privs (i'm not sure why you'd want too however)
<jrenner> minimec: kk maybe my little USB adapter is just screwed I'll try something else. also do you know what format it's in now? having the live usb all set up
<mgj> th0r, hmm?
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Okay, im still confused, do i ahve to download something? Nautilus-actions?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: I thought he wanted to make changes to those files, for that he needs rootpermission (or changing permission on the files)
<c3l> ZykoticK9: why? its worked for me the times I needed it
<th0r> mgj: read the man page for sudo and google the sudoers file
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<minimec> jrenner: Well... I think it is also fat32... :(
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Found it.
<c3l> nice
<jrenner> okay //grabs a new usb adapter
<visof> i have lost the ~/.bashrc , can i remodify it
<visof> is there standard ?
<c3l> visof: its the file your shell uses to configure itsel, for example adding aliases is probably whats its most used for
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-encrypt-files-gpg
<th0r> visof: there should be a default file in /etc/skel
<ZykoticK9> visof, check /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Guest35740> http://78-131-150-254.gal.pl/graphs/iface/wlan1_5ghz/
<erUSUL> visof: copy it again from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<mgj> th0r, thanks, i will. But adding an exception to sudo which allows me to auto-run wireshark as root is not a good solution in my case. I would much prefer if i could add a user to <somegroup> which would allow me access to the device.
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Basiccaly i just get Nautilus Actions and right click, cipher?
<c3l> visof: there should be one in /etc/skel/.bash_logout
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: In Nautilus
<th0r> visof: don't modify it, copy it to your home dir and edit that
<c3l> /etc/skel/.bashrc I mean
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: yes iirc
<ilovefairuz> visof: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Thanks, You helped alot :)
<lov255> Okay I need some help here alpine is driving me crazy - the goal is to hook up to my E-mail that is hosted through Gmail (google apps) - so it is like having a google account - I have edited the .pinerc file to include the following line: inbox-path{pop.gmail.com/pop3/ssl/novalidate-cert/mosescomputer@josejr.com}INBOX - I keep getting an error returned that it can not connect
<ronnie_vd_C> does somebody know how to lower the delay of raising the focus of a window, by moving a file(or other 'object') above the windowlist in gnome panel?
<jrenner> minimec: yeah the adapter was the problem. all fixed!
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: root(hd0,0) and setup(0
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ehmm.. shift did not work.
<minimec> jrenner: cool ;)
<reggi_au> hi folks does anyone here know a thing or two about "RAID 1"?
<Mikebcbc> lov255: Hmm. Try removing the INBOX, works for me jsut fine without INBOX
<c3l> how does the directory /etc/init/ work? is everything in there automatically started?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, sorry don't know then.  good luck.
<lov255> So Mikebcbc - remove the INBOX keep the same command?
<Mikebcbc> lov255: Try it, I cant promise you anything though.
<pbx> I'm troubleshooting video issues with 10.04 (fresh install) on an Inspiron 4000. Was told to try "radeon.modeset=0" or "nomodeset" via grub, but I'm not sure I did it right. There's a config file I can edit instead of doing it on the fly on boot, right?
<reggi_au> hi folks does anyone here know a thing or two about "RAID 1"?
<lov255> reggi_au shoot
<abhijit> !raid | reggi_au
<ubottu> reggi_au: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<reggi_au> hey lov255, we're having some disagreement here in the office about something
<reggi_au> lov255: heres the thing...
<korst3n> Hi, apt-get started giving package unauthenticated  for every single package. any ideas?
<reggi_au> lov255: we had a software raid1 setup with two 80GB HDD
<reggi_au> lov255: then we decided to replace one of the 80GB HDD with a 1TB HDD and rebuild it. this worked fine showing a Raid of 80GB total.
<reggi_au> lov255: next, we replaced the remaining 80GB HDD with another 1TB HDD and rebuilt the RAID1. So now, there are two 1TB HDD running in RAID1 but the total size of RAID is only 80GB. Why isn't it 1TB?
<reggi_au> lov255: I say that the RAID needs to be repartitioned and reformated to 1TB
<ikonia> reggi_au: raid1 is a mirror, so you can only mirror the smallests disk size
<erUSUL> reggi_au: resized the filesystem ?
<Mikebcbc> reggi_au: It's Possesed and pissed.
<lov255> reggi_au Because when you had the both running the TB was partitioned into 80GB and the rest was left to no use
<reggi_au> ikonia: that is correct but now the smallest disk size is 1TGB
<ikonia> reggi_au: no it's not, it's still 80GB unless you created a new mirror stripe of 1TB
<magnetron> Hi, i need to disable pulseaudio temporarily for a game. how to? (killing will only reboot it)
<mgj> th0r, thanks for your suggestion, but i think you misunderstood my question. I can start tshark/wireshark with any user. But any user simply does not seem to have access to my eth0 device. Only root. Any ideas how i can change the permissions of the eth0 device accordingly? (To my surprise, ubuntu does not keep this in /dev/eth0)
<lov255> reggi_au: What you need to do is copy over the data on the TB drive to the new TB drive, repartition the old TB drive and you should be all set
<QuantitizingQuib> hi
<guampa> magnetron: pasuspender
<reggi_au> YES! thanks everyone. That's right!
<lov255> NP
<reggi_au> cool thanks for confirming it
<guampa> *man pasuspender
<acegiak> guys, my wacom tablet thinks that as soon as it's detecting location, that counts as mousedown, anyone good at xorg input stuff in 10.04?
<th0r> mgj: I didn't misunderstand. I know better than to mess with the permissions and ownership of devices, and I offered the solution I would use. I am pretty sure you can do what you want the way I suggested.
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: You still there?
<QuantitizingQuib> Long story short, has anyone ever configured their Host Ubuntu OS to use a Anonymity service that only assigns a proxy by logging in with their client?
<erUSUL> yes
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Okay.
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Well,
<minimec> isn't there a configuration GUI for these tablets now? Otherwise --> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I installed nautilus actions, and i am in nautilus right now...  but when i right click my file , i  have no option to cipher it.\
<valio> hi, I have a question about creating a new user in ubuntu.
<minimec> acegiak: isn't there a configuration GUI for these tablets now? Otherwise --> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<battler> valio: what do you want to know?
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: maybe you need to restart nautilus ? try loging out and log in again
<Mikebcbc> I have. I even restarted the computer.
<OpenSourceCode> what does that command do?
<OpenSourceCode> sudo -s
<OpenSourceCode> sync && echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<valio> When a user is created, by default it creates a folder with read option enabled for all users
<OpenSourceCode> exit
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: thats why i was logged out.
<FloodBot2> OpenSourceCode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acegiak> minimec, where would the gui be? all I've found online is "play with xorg conf files!"
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: maybe it is another program providing this ... do you have seahorse installed ?
<acegiak> minimec, which I don't want to do
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I got it in software center though, not in terminal. But i wouldnt think that would be a problem
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: No.
<mgj> th0r, yes, i know its probably not wise to mess with the permissions. I simply want wireshark to be able to capture packets from interfaces, even if i am not using sudo. AFAIR changing the sudoers file will not change this in any reasonable. It seems more suitable for letting regular users run commands which they otherwise are not allowed to. This is not what i want.
<mgj> in this case, messing with the permissions of the device is ok
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: i think grub waits 0 seconds in grub that's why it doesnt start, wehre do i change this?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, with grub2 in /etc/default/grub
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I think i jsut got it.
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: One second
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: ok
<mgj> th0r, a solution which requires me to, at any point, type "sudo" is not a solution in this case unfortunately
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ok what GRUB_DEFAULT=0 this or ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, that's which OS to boot
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: Okay, as i said i got in in software center. and in hte picture there is a configuration tool. But i dont seem to ahve a config tool.
<wilhart> timeout=10 ?
<battler> valio: I dont get your question
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, yup
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: it's at 10 :P
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I foudn it.\
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: i tihnk you need to install seahorse
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I was looking in applications, but it was under system..
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: and what is seahorse?
<th0r> mgj: you put an exception for yourself using wireshark in the sudoers file, put sudo in the shortcut to wireshark, and the whole thing should then be transparent to you as a user
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, do you have the same value for hidden timout?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: 0 at hidden timeout
<minimec> acegiak: I was guessing for th GUI, as there is no xorg.conf generally anymore. It could also be a thing that you might have to add some udev rule, to seperate the xevents from the wacom tablet and other pointer devices.
<erUSUL> Mikebcbc: is a tool to mange encryption keys and the like a kind of gui to gpg and ssh
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, not sure then man, good luck.  that hidden timout =0 should SHOW grub on boot i believe
<lov255> I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<g0tr00t> Did what? :)
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: hmm okay. if this doesent work i am going to install Seahorse... Its asking me to create a new action
<g0tr00t> Can anyone recommend a good Emerald/GTK theme ?
<magnetron> guampa: using pasuspender doesn't solve my problem. i get 25 second delays when using pulseaudio, and no sound at all when using pasuspender
<valio> for example if I create suer called test it creates folder /home/test with file permissions 755
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | g0tr00t
<ubottu> g0tr00t: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ronnie_vd_C> Mikebcbc: i think you have to install seahorse-plugins
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: guess what
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: it worked, i dont know why ubuntu made that 0
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C and erUSUL, i m going to install it now.
<valio> Isn't that a little unsecure. How to change ubuntu settings so when I create user to create its home folder with 750
<guampa> mm, try writing "pa" and tabbing, there are a bunch of pulseaudio commands, maybe some can be useful
<mgj> th0r, thanks
<QuantitizingQuib> I have Ubuntu Operating System as HOST OS. My GUEST OS has a host interface,  and uses a anonymity program which creates its own public connection. How do I configure my host Ubuntu OS to also connect through the public connection on the guest? :Sorry I do not know if #ubuntu or #vbox is better
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL and rd, i alerdy have seahorse installed. i think -.-
<reggi_au> I LOVE UBUNTU
<slow-motion> bye
<Mikebcbc> erUSUL: I search seahorse in Software Center and i get Manage encryption and key and somethin like that. But It says i ahve it installed.
<zMX3> i want to run interactive script before gdm starts. I made config file for upstart. it works fine (starts before gdm. gdm runs after script execution). my PROBLEM is: script runs on TTY1 . output goes to graphics console TTY7.  active console is tty7. HOW can I keep text mode on tty1 until gdm starts?
<ronnie_vd_C> Mikebcbc: i think its seahorse-plugins is called in Software Centre "Decrypt files"
<ZykoticK9> QuantitizingQuib, what you are describing Host OS using Guest OS's Internet connection - is not possible.
<FastReading> I am unable to log in to my account, the following message is displayed "Problem with the configuration of the server /usr/lib/libg-conf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with state 256"
<FastReading> how can I fix this?
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C: ya i just noticed that. im getting it now, after that what should i do?
<ibrahim-kasem> I get this error when I press check in the update manager http://pastebin.com/LeVCtGux
<ronnie_vd_C> Mikebcbc: log out and login to be sure nautilus is restarted
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C: Alright
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C: Its just downloading, so ill log out and in after it downloads xD
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C: Alright, Off i go.
<Mikebcbc> ronnie_vd_C: If i dont come back it worked XD
<ronnie_vd_C> ok :D
<Mikebcbc> Thanks!!!!
<gzerphey> Hello all I am running kernel 2.6.32-24-generic from 10.04LTS and I am having a wireless disconnect problem.  before I was able to solve this by installing backports-modules-jaunty, but that does not seem to be available for this kernel.  Is there any way I can get this package for my kernel in the repositories?
<gzerphey> thank you
<FastReading> I am unable to log in to my account, the following message is displayed "Problem with the configuration of the server /usr/lib/libg-conf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with state 256". How could I fix this?
<QuantitizingQuib> ZykoticK9, i have bridge adapter and then host adapter
<wastl> ouch new security hole in linux kernels discovered
<[nrx]> oh?
<ibrahim-kasem> wastl, what security holes ?
<wastl> now old ones
<wastl> in memory mangagement
<wastl> http://www.invisiblethingslab.com/resources/misc-2010/xorg-large-memory-attacks.pdf
<abhijit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilhart> in .mplayer/config to use vpdau i should add: vo=xv
<funkyweasel> Why does Open Office 3.2 keep crashing?
<laeg> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Indy__> Hello, I bought a new computer with 2GB RAM and I will add another 2GB, for a total of 4GB RAM. I am going to install Ubuntu 10.04. How much swap space should I go for?
<Indy__> 4GB?
<corpsegrindr> I am having problems with a cisco AE1000 wifi usb stick. It works great for a few awile then it will just disconnect. After every disconnect it then will tell me my password is incorrect, until i reboot then it works again.
<abhijit> !swap | Indy__
<ubottu> Indy__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wastl> Indy__: there  is a directive that says swap should be at least 2x the size of physical ram
<gzerphey> Hello all I am running kernel 2.6.32-24-generic from 10.04LTS and I am having a wireless disconnect problem. before I was able to solve this by installing backports-modules-jaunty, but that does not seem to be available for this kernel. Is there any way I can get this package for my kernel in the repositories?
<Indy__> wastl: isn't 8GB of swap too much?
<sipior> wastl: that's a bit old-fashioned, i think.
<Indy__> sipior: so, how much?
<Indy__> abhijit: how much, then?
<abhijit> Indy__, 2x when you dont have sufficient.
<Indy__> abhijit: 8GB of swap?!
<th0r> Indy__: with 4GB ram I wouldn't set up swap, but you might want to set aside 1GB or so if you can spare the disk space
<abhijit> Indy__, in your case you 'will' have sufficeint 4gb space.
<abhijit> Indy__, no no need ot 8 gb
<sipior> Indy__: frankly, it doesn't really matter. 4gb is probably more than enough, unless this is a laptop that you'll be suspending.
<acegiak> minimec, are you still around? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9Eb8VHMJ that's my 10-wacom.conf which is apparently the xorg setup for wacom devices these days, is MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" what you were talking about?
<abhijit> Indy__, yah gb will be ok give a try you can add to it later if you need. bu you will not. 1gb is ok
<funkyweasel> Is Open Office 3.2 unstable when ran in combination with certain applications?  e.g. Firefox, Eclipse?
<Indy__> th0r: OK, I will set a swap of 1GB.
<mgj> th0r, am i doing it wrong, or will the method you described still require me to type in the sudo password?
<Indy__> thanks, everybody
<abhijit> funkyweasel, ask in #openoffice.org
<corpsegrindr> Indy__: I have 4gb ram and use 2gb swap, and it hardly ever gets used
<SwedeMike> funkyweasel: shouldn't be.
<Indy__> ok
<th0r> mgj: if you do it right there will be no password....check the NOPASSWD option in sudoers
<Indy__> thanks
<funkyweasel> abhijit: Nice one.
<abhijit> funkyweasel, hmm
<mgj> th0r, alright thanks
<woble> what could cause a pc not to respect BIOS boot listing? I have an old pc here that ignores my "boot from cd first"
<Pici> woble: This channel is only for Ubuntu issues, ##hardware would be your best bet for your question.
<itsux2bu> whats the startup command for apache?
<minimec> acegiak: When you plug your wacom device, it is recognized by the system and a /dev/input/event* is goven to it. * depends on the other devices plugged in. You can verify that when typing 'dmesg' in aconsole right after you plugged the wacom device.
<[nrx]> ./etc/init.d/httpd start
<[nrx]> or apachectl start
<wastl> itsux2bu: /etc/init.d/apache2 start or apache2ctl start if its apache 2.x
<woble> Pici, its an Ubuntu Live disc. I assume it should work on even the oldest pc's around? Right now it has an "old" 9.04 install running. I assumed 10.04 would work as well then.
<OpenSourceCode> what does that do? sudo -s
<OpenSourceCode> sync && echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<OpenSourceCode> exit
<sipior> woble: you're trying to install ubuntu? have you verified that the disk works in other machines?
<ARGGG> how does one update vlc to 1.2 on 10.04?
<sipior> woble: how old we talking here?
<minimec> acegiak: You can also add a udev rule to your system. Like that, your tablet is always recognized the same way. search the net for wacom udev or even better, take the 1b96:0001 product number in combination with 'udev' and 'ubuntu'
<woble> sipior, yes, its the same disc i used on other machines as well. but it looks like it doesnt boot up or something. The system hangs on "atapi cdrom" and then continues with GRUB after 2 minutes. Its an old gateway, 256mb RAM,80gb HD
<acegiak> minimec, I'll have a look
<minimec> acegiak: bad news ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/510311
<corpsegrindr> I am having problems with a cisco AE1000 wifi usb stick. It works great for a few awile then it will just disconnect. After every disconnect it then will tell me my password is incorrect, until i reboot then it works again.
<funkyweasel> abhijit: Sadly #OpenOffice.org looks dead.
<abhijit> funkyweasel, no its not
<abhijit> funkyweasel, 63 people there
<Kiana> The links here are outdated: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt Where can I find the latest alternative amd64 torrent?
<funkyweasel> abhijit: Few are interacting.
<abhijit> funkyweasel, yah
<acegiak> minimec, aaah, bugger
<sipior> woble: you might try the xubuntu live cd, with lower memory requirements.
<minimec> acegiak: Well... at least you know the source of your problem...
<sipior> woble: anyway, it would help to eliminate one variable.
<acegiak> minimec, and I know where to watch as well
<woble> sipior, i will give it a try.. i might try it with a bootable USB as well
<itsux2bu> how do i find out if apache is already running?
<craigmarshall9> I'm thinking of downloading the Alpha 3 of Maverick Meerkat, and I have a core i5 processor in my laptop, should I go for the 32 or 64 bit download?
<itsux2bu> ps ?
<craigmarshall9> itsux2bu: ps -aux | grep apache will tell you
<erUSUL> craigmarshall9: ask in #ubuntu+1
<craigmarshall9> erUSUL: thanks
<minimec> acegiak: just flying through the bug posts. They don't use a specific udev rule, as I see. There maybe some hope. udev is the service that manages the usb devices. adding a custom rule might help udev to do the right choice...
<Humanbomb> Salut les Geeks :D
<minimec> acegiak: I would search the net a bit...
<acegiak> minimec, ok I'll keep looking
 * Humanbomb search french
<henkpoley> On default ubuntu, where can can you hook in specific kill signals upon hibernate?
<Pici> !fr | Humanbomb
<ubottu> Humanbomb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abhijit> :(
<Pici> abhijit: Yes?
<henkpoley> So.. when I press the sleep button, some program is quit when my machine wakes up again
<abhijit> Pici, :) nothing. you beat me !!! i was going to do !fr
<sipior> abhijit: i think you need a hobby.
<nanix_> The system hungs (even without X) and seems random. With a kernel without PAE it happens as well. Ubuntu 10.4 fresh install.
<TOMSKi> Hi! Can anyone tell me how I do a fresh install of ubuntu on a software raid 5 array?
<abhijit> sipior, like? e.g.?
<Pici> TOMSKi: I believe  you need to use the alternate CD, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID for details.
<beli> nanix_: did you verify your hardware, in special your memory?
<TOMSKi> thx
<nanix_> I got no problems with memory. I verified, as well as the installation cd
<sipior> henkpoley: have a look at the acpid man page. i think you can get it to do what you want.
<beli> nanix_: its just to make sure....so describe your problem from the start
<nanix_> during installation the cdlive hand several times, I had to try again and again to install ubuntu
<nanix_> The hardware works with a Ubuntu cd live 9.10 that I have. But not with the new ubuntu 10.4
<beli> nanix_: ok, you verified md5 checksum of the iso image? you tried to burn another medium?
<nanix_> beli, the problem is that my computer hangs even without X, with just tty. It seems randomly, and it's very quick after the start.
<adityag> how do i recover mysql databases from a not working ext3 file system ?
<nanix_> I checksum, I tried using a pendrive as well. Same result
<gwallace1553> Just got the email about 10.04.1 available.  Was wondering if there is a way to to an upgrade / update to 10.04.1
<ZykoticK9> gwallace1553, try running "lsb_release -a" you might already have it ;)
<beli> nanix_: ok...seems to be kernel stuff....do you know what sysrq is?
<sipior> adityag: depends on the extent of the damage. what happened, exactly?
<Pici> gwallace1553: If you've been applying updates, you're already at .1
<abhijit> adityag, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<beli> nanix_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key   you can do low level stuff with it on the linux kernel on most "hangs"
<nanix_> I did chroot to the guest Os Ubuntu 10.4 from the cdlive and installed the kernel without PAE and same result.
<gwallace1553> ZykoticK9, That shows a description of 10.04.1  Pici: I have been getting all the updates, just wanted to make sure that I was already there.  Thanks for the help guys
<lontra> hi ... is there a way to use the unity docking bar with gnome?
<adityag> sipior: my ubuntu installation has stopped working... how do i recover all the databases?
<nanix_> beli, how can I system request is? If I'm logged in using ssh the connection fails
<nanix_> I didn't see anything relevant on the logs, but I can post them
<nanix_> Well... I didn't know what to look for, so I was looking for warnings and errors
<nanix_> How can I see which system request causes the possible kernel hang?
<FloodBot2> nanix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henkpoley> btw, the answer to my question is: create a script in /etc/pm/sleep/ that does the things you need. Other scripts in there can be used as template.
<beli> nanix_: you could also enable sync log file writing for the system stuff...so you may get information in the logs, you need to adjust the syslogd settings to log sync and mount the partition as sync (fstab)
<sipior> adityag: when i asked you "what happened, exactly?", i was hoping for slightly more detail.
<jimmy51_> on boot my wife's machine complained about a volume in fstab could not be mounted and dropped me to a maintenance shell. how can i figure out which device it is complaining about? there are 3 drives connected to her system. (9.10)
<nanix_> beli, it sounds easier to enable the sync log. I'll try first that
<beli> nanix_: i would also try to drop acpi stuff....its just a guess...but had some systems in the past with acpi making problems/hangs
<Vanadis_Work> hai
<adityag>  sipior: i have no idea what happened, but the HDD got corrupted some how & ubuntu does nt start, now i want to recover all the mysql databases.
<minimec> acegiak: Is that a fresh install? Why don't you just step back and install 9.10? Could this be an option?
<nanix_> beli, I tried with acpi=off noapic nolapic with same results
<sipior> adityag: what errors are given at startup?
<sipior> (if any_
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Vanadis_Work> A question to 64 Bit Ubuntu 10.04, do i still need --force-architecture to install 32 Bit Applications?
<beli> jimmy51_: cat /etc/fstab
<lontra> is there a way to force a downgrade via apt-get?
<adityag>  sipior: unalble to mount /tmp
<acegiak> minimec, it's not a fresh install but I could perhaps jump back if I needed to
<jimmy51_> beli: ok, i see the items i want to mount
<jimmy51_> beli: oh... i see.  i should write down the UUID that it compaliedn about
<jimmy51_> (complained)
<acegiak> minimec, I'm gonna have a go with chucking in a custom udev rule file because I've found a thread for similar with my device
<acegiak> minimec, I'll keep you posted :P
<mweijts> FloodBot2: [16:18:55] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! ... please use #ubuntu ! there...#ubuntu! sends to wrong channel
<sipior> adityag: have you tried booting the system from a live cd? you could attempt to mount the disk, maybe give a better idea of what's going on.
<Pici> mweijts: Excuse me?
<minimec> acegiak: If your /home is on a seperate partition, I would install 9.10..
<minimec> acegiak: Nice. THat would be cool for the other affected people too..
<nanix_> beli, how to enable the syslogd to log? Is in sysctl.conf or I'm completly wrong?
<acegiak> minimec, well my /pile is on it's own partition which is my main storage area shared across both OSes
<adityag>  sipior: i have currently started the system from a live disk, now i want to locate the mysql databases in the file system, i have no idea where they are located
<jimmy51_> beli: i just rebooted and noticed it's saying one or more and lists several UUID's.  how can i tell which one is the problem?
<nanix_> oh I have rsyslog
<adityag>  sipior: i have mounted the ext3 partition
<beli> nanix_: untuntu is using rsyslogd
<mweijts> Pici: thats the channel welcome message from the server for this channel
<sipior> adityag: try /var/lib/mysql
<ZykoticK9> Vanadis_Work, if you are installing 32bit DEBs then yes
<beli> jimmy51_: since its not booting, it may be something system involved.....like /  or /boot/
<minimec> acegiak: So no problem with that... maybe backup the .* folders of your /home/yourname directory, and you are good... (just in case)
<monitor> oi
<acegiak> minimec, disappearing for a second
<minimec> acegiak: np
<monitor> eai galera
<beli> adityag: take care! DONT boot your faulty system. use a live cd, mount your disc, copy your mysql data directory away....THEN start to fix the problem or run a mysqld from your live run and try to dump the data
<adityag>  sipior: cool... i see all the databases
<jimmy51_> crap.  it looks like it's her /home.  when i try to  mount it (mount /dev/sdb5 /home) i get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock.  IO Error, dev sdb, sector 483143926 DRDY ERR, etc
<nanix_> How to enable sync log for rsyslogd? I find nothing related to sync on rsyslog.conf man
<jimmy51_> is there a utility to try to repair it?
<kyentei> jimmy51_: fsck
<jimmy51_> kyentei:  {  fsck /dev/sdb5  }  ?
<beli> jimmy51_: /home is not HERE home...its the home of ALL users but the superuser...thats under /root
<ZykoticK9> jimmy51_, i'd check "dmesg" and see if your drive is getting errors
<kyentei> jimmy51_: And if everything else fails, create a clone of the disk (dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=whatever.img) and then let forensic toolkit foremost recover the files on it.
<adityag> beli: im on live cd now.... at /var/lib/mysql ,
<kyentei> jimmy51_: And yes, mind what beli said there. /home is everybody's home. But try and repair it.
<kyentei> jimmy51_: fsck --help
<beli> adityag: copy the whole directory to different storage medium
<adityag> beli: ok... wait let me copy
<monitor> nao etnetndi
<monitor> beli Brasil
<beli> monitor: nope, german
<kyentei> !brasil | monitor
<kyentei> Does that work? ^_^
<kyentei> I guess it doesn't.
<adityag>  beli: done copying. Now ?
<monitor> sim
<monitor> yes
<Pici> !br | monitor
<ubottu> monitor: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyentei> Pici: Buh. I'll remember that.
<minimec> lastlog minimec
<acegiak> minimec, no love with custom udev rules
<adityag>  beli: is there anything else i need to copy apart from /var/lib/mysql ?
<jimmy51_> kyentei, beli: ok.  fsck'ing now, i'll DD after it's done.
<craigmarshall9> will ubuntu resize an ntfs partition nowadays?
<blink> i have mounted usb device on my pc. how can i remove its icon from desktop permanently?
<kimi_p> hi all!
<kyentei> jimmy51_: After it's done and still does not work ;-) Remember to dd to a location with at least the size of sdb5.
<craigmarshall9> blink: masking tape :)
<monitor> german yes
<kyentei> jimmy51_: But that's really your "if all else fails" option.
<craigmarshall9> blink: sorry, don't know
<beli> adityag: depends on your config. but i dont think so
<minimec> acegiak: Looks tricky, but it's often easier than you think...
<jimmy51_> kyentei: uh oh.  it's gotta be bigger, even if sdb5 isn't fully utilized?  it's a 500GB drive with about 1 GB of baby pictures
<beli> adityag: take a look into the logs of your mounted partition
<acegiak> minimec, well I created /etc/udev/rules.d/70-wacom-tablet.rules
<kyentei> jimmy51_: Yea, because you're cloning the entire partition with dd. Just pray fsck works.. and search other alternatives before using dd.
<craigmarshall9> Anyone? resize ntfs partition with ubuntu - possible?
<acegiak> minimec, and put in the rules I found here: http://www.mail-archive.com/linuxwacom-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00987.html
<acegiak> minimec, but no change in behaviour
<adityag> beli: i just installed mysql from apt, dint make any changes to its config... i want to format this ubuntu system & reinstall it
<acegiak> minimec, unless I now also need to change my xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> craigmarshall9, "usually", i think you might need some ntfs package - i'm not the person to know...
<kyentei> jimmy51_: I guess you could use foremost on the partition itself too.. you can filter for, for instance, .jpeg files and all that.
<kyentei> jimmy51_: http://ion-box.org/#foremost
<beli> adityag: dont do that....look out for the error....if its your hardware..the error is going to come back...next time maybe crashing more
<kimi_p> i use ubuntu 10.04. i close my computer and i unplug all cablo s (the electricity). i re-open my computer but now there is no sound from ubuntu. but windows work fine. can you help me about this situation please.
<snowrichard> the darn cat stood on the keyboard
<craigmarshall9> ZykoticK9: thanks. I will try to get hold of a knoppix cd too.
<kyentei> jimmy51_: I'll be gone now. Goodluck with recovering the pictures! Best of luck to you.
<jimmy51_> kyentei: thanks!
<beli> jimmy51_: take a look are systemrescuecd for hd/partition backups
<adityag> beli: ok. so how do i check for logs of mounted partition ?
<minimec> acegiak: You have to check the product numbers and change them ... for your device...
<minimec> acegiak: 1b96:0001
<kimi_p> i use ubuntu 10.04. i close my computer and i unplug all cablo s (the electricity). i re-open my computer but now there is no sound from ubuntu. but windows work fine. can you help me about this situation please.
<beli> adityag: where did you mount your old root partition? mount point?
<jimmy51_> kyentei: definitely!
<lov255> well I am going to go home and get some sleep....night ubuntu world
<Bombo> i installed ffmpeg on ubuntu but it cant find the x264 preset files, where can i find them?
<beli> kimi_p: muted sound maybe? what ubuntu version?
<acegiak> KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0013",
<acegiak> SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3" matches the output of lusb for me
<minimec> the first 4 digits are 'vendorid' the others 'idproduct'
<beli> kimi_p: 10.04 i see...
<kimi_p>  beli: no muted sound. it is opened. i use ubuntu 10.04 updated.
<ZykoticK9> Bombo, ffmpeg in ubuntu doesn't support AAC audio (default for MP4) BTW
<beli> kimi_p: verify please with alsamixer
<minimec> acegiak: it has to be 1b96 and 0001 ;)
<kimi_p> beli: verify ?
<monitor> beloi
<Bombo> ZykoticK9: thats ok for me, i want mp3 in mp4 ;)
<beli> kimi_p: check if its not muted...use alsamixer in terminal and see if it has OO under the first MASTER bar....andnot MM
<adityag> beli: at / .... next to the network connection, it says, *DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS*
<acegiak> minimec, really? my lusb output has 1b96 for all my hubs, but not my actual devices?
<kimi_p>  beli:  i looked. it is opened.
<minchh> Hai, i got ubuntu on me laptop just the otherday. Then i could browse up my windows computers shared folders easily over the network. But now i installed ubuntu on that one too. How can i do something similar now so i can acces my storage on that computer through a file browser of some sort? thx
<Vanadis_Work> ZykoticK9, kthx
<minimec> acegiak: Well mine is mostly 046d (Logitech) ;)
<kimi_p> beli:  i looked it now from the terminal.
<beli> adityag: ah it was auto mounted, ok...so bad sectors are a hardware problem....for secure work you should exchange your harddrive
<monitor> beli add me on msn luisteilor@hotmail.com
<beli> monitor: i am not from brazil
<beli> monitor: and, guess, i don't use msn ;)
<ZykoticK9> minchh, did you try Places / Network / Windows Network?
<ExtremeDpup> How do I boot 10.04 LTS live CD to a command line?
<acegiak> minimec, so do I want my rule line to look like if Bus 004 Device 003: ID 056a:0013 Wacom Co., Ltd Graphire 3 4x5 is the relevant line from the output of lusb?
<bazhang> !nox | ExtremeDpup
<ubottu> ExtremeDpup: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<adityag> beli: ok. do you think it will work after formatting the entire disk ? or do i have to replace the HDD?
<minchh> ZykoticK9: Aye, but theres nothing there now. (since i got no windows machines o.O)
<ZykoticK9> minchh, sorry then i don't understand your issue
<bazhang> ExtremeDpup, although if you want a text only installer, you can get the alternate installer cd
<minchh> ZykoticK9:  nps :)
<beli> adityag: bad sectors are physically damaged locations on your harddrive...on new full format they will be marked as BAD.....and not used anymore
<monitor> beli
<monitor> bay
<minimec> all 056a:0013 stuff has to be replaced with '1b96:0001' or only '1b96' and '0001'
<ExtremeDpup> i have the mini distro and the full live.. i'll try "text" option..thanks.
<bazhang> !ot | monitor
<ubottu> monitor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beli> adityag: BUT a disk staring to get bad sectors is a risk for your data...i wont use it for really needed data anymore
<beli> s/star/start/
<minimec> acegiak: all 056a:0013 stuff has to be replaced with '1b96:0001' or only '1b96' and '0001'
<textencrypt> hello does anyone know of a simple good text or doc or file encrypter for linux
<adityag> beli: ok. thanks. I'll exchange the HDD,  i have copied all the mysql data from this disk, now how do i restore the mysql databases ?
<mleger> hello all, I'm having issues after messing around with the messaging menu in Ubuntu 10.04. Is there any way to re-install the messaging menu or reset it to default settings?
<ExtremeDpup> will nox do the same as text at bootup?  is it nox or !nox ?
<acegiak> minimec, that won't stuff up the other usb devices on that hub?
<kimi_p>  has anyone installed ms office 2010 on Ubuntu ?
<minimec> acegiak: But only on one line, as each line is a different devicein the pastebin you gave me... You could also chnage the Symlink to input/touchscreen
<minimec> acegiak: no that should not be a problem.
<bazhang> ExtremeDpup, you want to install from a non live environment?
<nanix> beli, Shit, now that I'm waiting for the system to hang to try the magic sysrq I doesn't hang :)
<ZykoticK9> kimi_p, you might want to try #winehq (if you don't get an answer here)
<bazhang> nanix, watch the language
<bazhang> kimi_p, check the appdb as well
<kimi_p> ZykoticK9: they havent yet. i justasked here maybe someone had it..
<bazhang> !appdb | kimi_p
<ubottu> kimi_p: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<beli> addisonj: install the system to a new disc...disable mysqld...copy your saved var/lib/mysql dir over, then start mysqld...take a look ;)
<mleger> hello all, I'm having issues after messing around with the messaging menu in Ubuntu 10.04. Is there any way to re-install the messaging menu or reset it to default settings?
<ExtremeDpup> bazhang, i'm trying to boot 10.04 LTS (liveCD) to the desktop, but it's not recognizing my graphics card: radeon 3650
<adityag>  beli: ok. thanks. I'll exchange the HDD,  i have copied all the mysql data from this disk, now how do i restore the mysql databases ?
<acegiak> minimec, so this is my output from lusb: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aFj7d47A
<TsGh> Goodmorning everyone im trying to find a GUI that i would like any ideas
<ExtremeDpup> it goes black each time i boot..even with "text' added to the kernel line.
<textencrypt> does anyone know of a simple good text or doc or file encrypter for linux
<bazhang> ExtremeDpup, for purposes of install? then the alternate would be a good choice as it works when the live sometimes does not
<beli> adityag: and take care of the permissions...
<sipior> textencrypt: gnupg is quite serviceable
<bazhang> TsGh, gui for what
<ExtremeDpup> no.i just want to the live cd mode.
<TsGhAk47> ubuntu 10.4
<textencrypt> Awesome thanks sipior
<acegiak> minimec, and this is what I've got as my udev rules file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Vc1DfHMY
<bazhang> TsGhAk47, it has one already
<TsGhAk47> i want a different one
<adityag> beli: i gave 777 to /var/lib/mysql to copy to another storage medium. ..
<TsGhAk47> i dont like it
<nanix> Ok beli after the system hangs, the magic sysrq doesn't work
<nanix> Actually the bloq num on the keyboard doesn't work as well
<ExtremeDpup> Can i boot into an Xvesa server withh the live CD?
<bazhang> TsGhAk47, gnome? kde4? xfce4? lxde?
<TsGhAk47> Gnome
<bazhang> TsGhAk47, gnome is ubuntu
<TsGhAk47> yea i know that is there any way i can change it thou
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, lol "gnome is ubuntu" is a broad statement ;)
<blackMatrix_NY> hi everyone. I have 10.0.4 on laptop. Is it necessary that I install laptop-mode-tools or it comes with a built in ?
<minimec> acegiak: ok. you are right... Forget, what I said. This is good. now unplug the device, open aconsole and sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart Then plug in the device.
<bazhang> TsGhAk47, change the theme?
<Jinxed-> Is there a way to take a snapshot of my ubuntu 10.04 system so if something were to happen I could have it restored exactly the way it is today
<TsGhAk47> not theme but whole gui like to kde
<bazhang> !themes | TsGhAk47
<ubottu> TsGhAk47: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<corpsegrindr> TsGhAk47: you can use xbuntu for kde
<lili> hi
<beli> nanix: sure its not hardware issue? did you boot from another live distro to verify if it hangs too?
<trijntje> Jinxed-, if you have a big enough external drive you can make an image of your harddrive
<TsGhAk47> ok gotcha thanks everyone
<lili> i want to make a firewall (with iptables) on ubuntu 10.4
<yacc> Wonder if the Ubuntu smartbook release 10.7 is available somewhere for download?
<bazhang> TsGhAk47, kubuntu-desktop then
<lili> i'm not proffessional on ubuntu and linux
<lili> how start to it
<bazhang> !une > lili
<ubottu> lili, please see my private message
<adityag> beli: i gave 777 to /var/lib/mysql to copy to another storage medium. .. & how do i restore these databases ?
<Oer> nanix, is the numpad your mouse now ? change this in system > keyboard
<corpsegrindr> TsGhAk47: err sorry kbuntu for kde xbuntu for XFCE
<bazhang> whoops sorry lill
<bazhang> lili, you could try gufw
<acegiak> minimec, done, try it?
<beli> adityag: like i told you before....the databases are in /var/lib/mysql.......mysqld gets all the information from there....
<bazhang> yacc, you mean ubuntu netbook edition
<TsGhAk47> yea ubuntu is a lil different from fedora 13 i just switched yesterday
<minimec> acegiak: well... try it....
<acegiak> minimec, just checking there's nothing else to do first
<lili> ubuntu
<lili> ?
<acegiak> minimec, still getting the continual mousedown problem
<trijntje> lili, install the package guwf
<bazhang> lili, gufw is the graphical firewall frontend
<Jinxed-> trijntje, how would i go about imaging it
<adityag> beli: so i should put these backups again to the same folder & access them ? & hey i gave 777 to copy them, i know its wrong, can u tell me the right permissions ?
<beli> adityag: to save wahts in there in sql foramt...use mysqldump
<lili> ubuntu bazhang trijntje: i dont know them
<adityag>  beli: & others?
<lili> i have to install it from source
<yacc> bazhang, Ubuntu Netbook Edition for ARM then :-P
<bazhang> lili, install it and try?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install gufw lili
<minimec> acegiak: Well we tried it... Maybe 9.10 is a solution, but first try the device with the live CD ;)
<korst3n> apt-get started giving package unauthenticated  for every single package. any ideas?
<lili> bazhang: no
<bazhang> lili, zero reason to compile it
<acegiak> minimec, yeah I'll just have to survive without for now
<trijntje> Jinxed-, best way to do it is to first zero all empty space on the drive with 'dd if=/dev/zero of=./bigfile'
<adityag>  beli: there are hardly any sql formats in it.... most of them are FRM, MYI, MYD
<beli> adityag: try it with 777 and then look into the mysql log ;) but it has to be 700 and mysql:mysql
<ZykoticK9> Jinxed-, you might want to check out Clonezilla (there is a LiveCD version), it's similar to Norton Ghost
<lontra> hi i spelled my name wrong when i installed ubuntu .. how can i change this so that it shows up correctly when i log in?
<ottermaton> I know there has to be some slashdot readers here. Has anyone else had problems with the auto-more feature, the one where it automatically loads more articles when you scroll to the bottom of the page? Any ideas why this may no longer be working for me?
<nanix> Ok beli after the system hangs, the magic sysrq doesn't work
<nanix> . Actually the bloq num on the keyboard doesn't work as well
<ZykoticK9> lontra, create a new user with the correct name
<lontra> users and groups .. ok
<minimec> acegiak: ON the other hand... maverick comes with a new xorg... maybe that bug is gone with 10.10 ...
<adityag> beli: ok got you on that. restoring databases just requires me to copy these backed up files to a new installation of ubuntu to /var/lib/mysql ?
<nanix> How to enable sync log for rsyslogd? I find nothing related to sync on rsyslog.conf man
<beli> nanix: i read that...and i asked if you verified with another distribution or older ubuntu if its really no hardware problem
<trijntje> Jinxed-, then remove that bigfile and use 'dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /path/to/image.img' to create the image
<beli> adityag: right, but stop mysqld before you do that
<ZykoticK9> ottermaton, it stopped working on my system as well ???
<acegiak> minimec, biding my time sounds more my style
<trijntje> Jinxed-, then you can restore it later with 'gzip -dc /path/to/image.img | dd of=/dev/sda'
<adityag> beli: ok. thanks a lot.... god bless you!!!
<beli> adityag: and take a look into mysqld log files after doing it...
<trijntje> Jinxed-, modify /path/ and /dev/sda to suit your needs
<adityag> beli: ok. thanks
<beli> adityag: and dont exscpect ALL dbs to be correct afterwards since you had bad sectors...
<minimec> acegiak: If it's worth waiting...
<ottermaton> ZykoticK9, I wonder if it's something not working on slashdot's side
<adityag> beli: what if there were no bad sectors in these files? it will work correctly, right ?
<beli> adityag: i would also first try to repair your actual harddrive...and after repair see if mysql is fine with the databases....
<beli> adityag: right
<ZykoticK9> ottermaton, that would be my "guess"
<adityag>  beli: im giving away my HDD for replacement
<adityag>  beli: its under guarantee, new HDD is cool
<nanix_> My connection is really bad :(
<yacc> bazhang, I don't see much beyond youtube videos of demos, but no download for the ARM stuff :(
<beli> adityag: try to fix the problems first...then you can see if your dbs are fine
<nanix_> I was saying that after the system freezes, magic sysrq cannot reboot the machine.
<beli> nanix_: thats why i thinks its an hardware issue...io/cable/memory/...
<beli> adityag: read -> man badblocks
<nanix_> mmm... If it's not the memory (it's tested) what else can it be? And how can I check it?
<adityag> how do i view hidden folders( . ) in nautilius ?
<trijntje> adityag, ctrl + h
<caballero> has anyone used mercurial? do they like it?
<Jinxed-> trijntje, Is there a way to make a "live cd" with a gui of my current settigns so that if I wanted to install ubuntu on more computers I could have the exact same setup
<trijntje> Jinxed-, It is possible but i've never done it, google for 'custom live cd' or something like that
<beli> nanix_: anything in the synced syslog?
<Jinxed-> hmm maybe remastersys
<caballero> exit
<Friar> I just made a script to update/upgrade from command line and made a quick launch button. the script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479964/  The only problem is that when it finishes the terminal window closes right away. Is there a way to make the terminal window stay open after the script is done?
<beli> Friar: what scripting language?
<Friar> beli, I am pretty sure it is just bash...not sure what language...it is a shell script
<beli> Friar: read foobar
<ninjai> Does anyone know if it's possible to change gnome-terminal to have a different backspace and function key setup?  I'm looking to change these like you can in Putty.  Is this possible?
<beli> Friar: just wait for an input ;)
<Jaguar01> I have note-book  dell inspiron1501,linux ubunty 10.04. Wi-fi doesn't working. On the web-site ubuntu1501.com there are some adjustments for wi-fi, but it's only for old ubuntu (ubuntu 8.x).Is there any differens in adjustments for these versions of ubuntu(8.x and 10.04)?
<Friar> beli, I'm not quite sure what that means...what is foobar/
<beli> Friar: exchange foobar with what ever you want ;) its the variable name i've choosen
<beli> Friar: enter "read friar" on your shell and see
<mbeierl> is it normal for X in lucid to be using 800m of memory with 2g of virtual?
<blink> quick question about the terminal.. how can i return to my sessions if i opened a document within the terminal?
<beli> blink: not sure what you wanna do....be more specific
<robson8282828282> hi
<sampleee> hello people
<Friar> beli, I think I see what you mean. it hung until I hit enter. is there a way to get it to return to a prompt so that I can actually used the terminal after I launch the application?
<sampleee> gotta prob with nvidia-drivers
<blink> beli: from example, i used "man conky", now i want to return to my sessions and close this manual.
<Pici> blink: press q
<sampleee> since ive installed em i can only choose between 320X something or 640x something
<beli> blink: you can use "q" key to quit manuals
<blink> Pici: thanks bro.
<sampleee> any ideas?
<blink> beli: thanks as well
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, did you restart after installing?
<sampleee> sure i did
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, did you use "Hardware Drivers" to install?
<sampleee> just got rid of em so i can use the machine
<beli> Friar: what terminal emulator are you using?
<sampleee> ja i did
<sampleee> found me some nvidia-drivers and i activated em
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, is this a new Nvidia card?
<Jaguar01> hello? can you help me? I have note-book  dell inspiron1501,linux ubunty 10.04. Wi-fi doesn't working. On the web-site ubuntu1501.com there are some adjustments for wi-fi, but it's only for old ubuntu (ubuntu 8.x).Is there any differens in adjustments for these versions of ubuntu(8.x and 10.04)?
<sampleee> nope
<sampleee> its damned old
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sampleee> its a 1ghz machine
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, sorry I don't know then.  Best of luck.
<sampleee> just there to play music
<Friar> beli, gnome-terminal....I think
<sampleee> how comes anyways that xorg.conf doesnt contain any information about resolution and shit?
<sampleee> that was one atempt of mine
<bazhang> sampleee, watch the language
<sampleee> just trying to change it there
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, did you using "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to create your xorg.conf?
<sampleee> jaman :-) i did
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, Find the VGA Controller section in "lspci -vnvn" and see what kernel driver is in use
<sampleee> allright
<sampleee> ill try
<sampleee> while this machine here reboots, gimme a hint please. how do i manage to "pm" you. so that my nick s gonna be kinda highlighted?
<erUSUL> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<beli> Friar: gnome-terminal -x "/bin/bash /path/to/youscript" maybe?
<Friar> beli, thanks I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes...
<chims> join #backtrack
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, to highlight you just put the persons NIC in the message (also you can use TAB for nic completion)
<sukima> I want to make my own live USB drive. The tutorials all assume that the live linux is the _only_ think on the drive. Using grub4dos I can have multiple bootable images. How can I create a live ISO (including persistence) compatable as only image files?
<wilhart> $ cd Dowbash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (fi_FI.ISO-8859-15)
<wilhart> how do i remove that error
<korst3n> apt-get started giving package unauthenticated  for every single package. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> korst3n, are you able to "sudo apt-get update" ok?
<sampleee> ZykoticK9, kewl man! its like 10 years ago i last irc-ed
<will_> Hello! Is there an app that will play music from shared iTunes macs?
<ARGGG> is there a program that i can use for open source ati drivers to adjust overscan on my secondary monitor(s-video)
<korst3n> ZykoticK9, yes
<ZykoticK9> korst3n, hummm, not sure man.  Good luck.
<Oer> korst3n, did you add a PPA without key ?
<Linux000> will_: Is this a networked computer?
<ezhangin> hey dudes
<korst3n> Oer, yes
<ezhangin> Does anyone know the difference between using mdadm from the command line and using the GUI in ubuntu 10.04 when it comes to creating a RAID array?
<wilhart> where do i set LC_CTYPE=fi_FI.ISO-8859-15 to LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] [10de:0110] (rev a1)
<sampleee2> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<sampleee2> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<sampleee2> 	Latency: 64 (1250ns min, 250ns max)
<sampleee2> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0
<FloodBot2> sampleee2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oer> korst3n, copy the ppa name, and we will hellp you add the key, so packages are 'trusted'
<sampleee2> 	Region 0: Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<cancuengt> hi. My eht0 is not starting automatically, any ideas how to find why?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | sampleee2
<ubottu> sampleee2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<korst3n> Oer, ah nope - i don't see it in my sources.list . i remember messing with repos though
<will_> Linux000: Yeah. Our office is mainly Macs, and we all share our music. So looking to be cool and join in. :) I see some apps that I can share music to iTunes, but not the other way around
<Friar> beli, That was close and it got me on the right track....I just added bash to the final line on my script. That way it runs the script and ends up with a prompt ready to go!! thanks for the help.
<Tricks> alright guys, I've enabled vhosts and it's working fine. However, other people within the building need to access my server root (/var/www) and now when they enter the IP of my machine it goes to my vhost directory
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, sorry for the mega-paste
<sampleee2> how does that past-framework workẞ
<Linux000> will_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462582
<sukima> will_: I maybe way wrong but I thought iTunes was an icecast server underneath
<Tricks> anybody know why? I've tried creating another conf file within sites-available with <VirtualHost *:80> but this doesn't work :S
<beli> Friar: i think you could have made it with the original shell by taking track of the right exit code...but ok...your solution works also :)
<korst3n> Oer, oddly enough, apt-get update seem to have fixed my problem. but thank you
<ZykoticK9> sampleee2, paste to the pastebin page, and it will give you a link that you bring back and post in the channel
<Friar> beli, taking track of the right exit code?? what does that mean? can I put an exit code on a script?
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, my bad. its easy. here s the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479973/
<Oer> korst3n, have fun :-)
<will_> Linux000: Reading now, thanks!
<will_> sukima: Checking up on that, thanks
<ZykoticK9> sampleee2, i have no idea what's up with your system?  You don't have a "kernel driver in use" line for some reason???  Here is mine BTW http://paste.ubuntu.com/479974/
<KomiaPoika> is linux better than freebsd?
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, question on the side are you french?
<sipior> ...he asked on a linux support channel
<ZykoticK9> KomiaPoika, that's offtopic for this channel
<econdudeawesome> KomiaPoika: I don't know, never tried freebsd. I do think that everything in Linux works that I've run across. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> sampleee2, so sorry
<ZykoticK9> sampleee2, s/so/no
<astra-x> so i just installed another HD into my system. before i had a fakeraid with /home on a seperate partition. I added the HD (/dev/sdc1)
<astra-x> then i changed the old /home partition to /home/user/Downloads and the new hd to /home/astra
<astra-x> well user=astra
<fasta> Which program is supposed to popup that I inserted an usb key?
<astra-x> yet nautilus is still confusing that has a /home
<astra-x> and my nautilus mount points are all screwey
<fasta> It is not working, but the kernel shows I inserted a device without error messages.
<owd95> which webbrowser you recommend? firefox feels so slow...
<ZykoticK9> owd95, chromium-browser is one alternative
<fasta> owd95, chromium-browser
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, anyways just cause that file had some french parts. this what installation of nvidia said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479976/
<owd95> fasta: whats the different between chromium-browser and google-chrome that you can download from ther website?
<fasta> owd95, I never looked at the diff, but I think it does less tracking.
<ZykoticK9> sampleee2, there appears to be a problem with your jockey (Hardware Drivers) for some reason - I'm affraid I have no suggestion though.  Good luck man.
<fasta> owd95, if you really want to know, compile it yourself from source.
<wilhart> äöå
<wilhart> damn
<wilhart> any good pages for fixing locales
<owd95> fasta, thx :)
<sampleee2> ZykoticK9, well thanks a real lot for trying anyways dude. have agood time. bye
<ZykoticK9> owd95, google-chrome is closed source, chromium is opensource that google-chrome is based off of
<owd95> ZakoticK9: alright, thx!
<ZykoticK9> !tab > owd95
<ubottu> owd95, please see my private message
<AviMarcus> Hi. I just lost the maximize/minimize/close buttons. What do I need to do to get that back?
<ZykoticK9> AviMarcus, metacity --replace
<ZykoticK9> AviMarcus, "compiz --replace" to try compiz again
<Berto> Hi - Does anyone know how to switch from 8.04 normal to 10.04 Server LTS on a VPS?  I don't have access to CDRom...
<Berto> I can mount the 10.04 Server LTS CD locally...  but isn't there an easier way by just pointing it towards 10.04 Server LTS sources?
<OceanSurf> Is it ..without great complication....easy for me to network a Ubuntu lapto and WinXP laptop via an ethernet cable?  If so how?  or link you can refer me to?
<econdudeawesome> !chromium > owd95
<ZykoticK9> Berto, you can't go from Desktop to Server without clean installing
<Berto> ZykoticK9, ugh... yuck.  I'm in a no-support zone :(
<guampa> OceanSurf: easy
<ZykoticK9> Berto, also you need alternativecd to upgrade with
 * guampa brushes teeth
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9: why can't you? Seems like you should be able to. If nothing else, can install it to a separate partition...
<wilhart> ok gotit
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, of course you could dual boot desktop/server
<OceanSurf> guampa i have teh ethernet cable plugged into both.....next step?
<guampa> ahh there
<guampa> wai a sec
<FirstgearOne> I made a package with checkinstall but when I try and install the package I receive this error: "unable to create `/selinux/context.dpkg-new' (while processing `./selinux/context'): Permission denied" anyone know how to get around this problem?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, reading the error might help?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, obviously you don't have the permission to execute that.
<guampa> OceanSurf: right  click on the connection manager, over the notification area
<FirstgearOne> yes im installing it as sudo dpkg -i package.deb  so why isn't it working?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, sudo is not root.
<OceanSurf> in WinXP or in Ubuntu?
<guampa> OceanSurf: in ubuntu
<fasta> FirstgearOne, not that there is a default root on Ubuntu, but still.
<ZykoticK9> fasta, yes it is..  sudo = execute as root
<[nrx]> "Super User Do"
<OceanSurf> im not sure where that is...looking now.
<ZykoticK9> [nrx], actually no - switch user do
<guampa> OceanSurf: near the clock
<fasta> FirstgearOne, does it work when you do it really as root?
<[nrx]> ZykoticK9, yeah, but I was trying to make it more simple to understand because in Ubuntu you don't *actually* switch user
<OceanSurf> my clock is at the bottom near the two Workspace icons
<OceanSurf> can i access this from teh systems tab
<FirstgearOne> fasta:I'll try that now
<ZykoticK9> bbl - good luck guys
<fasta> FirstgearOne, and it might be that selinux has all kinds of special policies which disallow what you want to do. In principle root should be able to do everything.
<FirstgearOne> fasta: still get the error even as root
<fasta> FirstgearOne, then you have to find the exact call which returns there is no "permission".
<FirstgearOne> might be because I used "checkinstall" to make the package
<john__> hello can someone help me? My laptop's internal wifi stopped working yesterday and has been working on and off since then, I'm on a usb wifi adapter now
<john__> it's an atheros r5001 if that makes a difference
<Shish> isn't /selinux a virtual filesystem like /proc? Not sure, but possibly worth checking
<tyleruk> hi
<fasta> FirstgearOne, what does mount | grep selinux return?
<ghassen_> please help: how can i install python2.5 on ubuntu 10.04 i didn't find it in the synaptic
<FirstgearOne> none on /selinux type selinuxfs (rw,relatime)
<aar> Hi, as a home user, shoudl I be worrying about my system's entropy levels, or is that over-kill for everyday needs?
<H2O> Hello everyone...i've got a problem...i've just made a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 on my pc, and when i get in, after a couple of seconds the screen turns blank and i can only see and move the mouse pointer
<H2O> had to hard reset
<fasta> FirstgearOne, selinuxfs probably has semantics that I don't know.
<H2O> any ideas anyone?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, since you use selinuxfs, I assume you know what you are doing.
<sipior> aar: frankly, yes it is over-kill :-)
<FirstgearOne> fasta: :o) how do I remove selinuxfs and place selinux on there
<ghassen_> H2O, it's the graphics driver is not working, i assume that ur VGA is Intel
<john__> hello can someone help me? My laptop's internal wifi stopped working yesterday and has been working on and off since then, I'm on a usb wifi adapter now
<ghassen_> please help: how can i install python2.5 on ubuntu 10.04 i didn't find it in the synaptic
<fasta> FirstgearOne, I cannot understand that sentence.
<fasta> FirstgearOne, selinuxfs is the name of the file system.
<fasta> FirstgearOne, it is also the layer which says you do not have permission.
<H2O> ghassen_: i have Nvidia Geforce chipset, and ati radeon graphic card....i think it's the graphics driver too...but how to fix this??
<FirstgearOne> fasta: that makes sense thanks
<sipior> ghassen_: does apt-cache search python2.5 not report anything?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, now, it might be that writing to selinuxfs is not possible to begin with.
<Berto> If I run  "do-release-upgrade -m server"  -- will this give me 10.04 Server LTS?  Is there a difference between 10.04 Server and 10.04 Server LTS?
<fasta> FirstgearOne, so, it returns the silly message "no permission".
<fasta> FirstgearOne, basically you are using a badly written program.
<FirstgearOne> fasta: I think it's old
<fasta> FirstgearOne, or rather one without special code for common cases.
<H2O> ghassen_: i now booted in netroot and tried to upgrade, but i get a strange error... E: Method http had died unexpectedly! E: Sub-process http recieved a sementation fault
<fasta> FirstgearOne, you could say it is a design flaw in the file-system API.
<fasta> Although, there probably is a way to report to e.g. the kernel log that something went wrong or another log.
<FirstgearOne> fasta: thanks for your help will look into it.
<fasta> FirstgearOne, probably selinux has some kind of log.
<Roland> hi. I'm thinking of setting up a RAID array on my home computer.  Anyone know about some good guides/FAQ's/tutorials or what not to do? The end result: Ubuntu and W7 dual boot; RAID1 partition for pictures/documents/music/etc; RAID0 partition for video editing/movies/games
<fasta> FirstgearOne, which package is it anyway?
<ghassen_> H2O,  it happened to me one on when i wanted to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 , the only solution is to go back to a version that works fine on ur pc , and then upgrade by update manager, it worked from me :)
<FirstgearOne> I made it myself. it's the later development of  swftools
<H2O> ghassen_: but i don't remember which one worked... 8.04 i think
<ghassen_> sipior, i found nothing
<FirstgearOne> fasta, but I used "checkinstall" to make it
<H2O> ghassen_: why does it say Segmentation fault when i try to do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<ghassen_> no 9.10 didn't work H2O
<H2O> segmentation fault? anyone?
<Roland> H2O, the program crashed ;)
<ghassen_> try it , u have nothing to lose
<H2O> time?
<Shish> segfault is the second most generic error message on unix, only beaten by "error" v.v
<H2O> i don't want to have an old version of linux
<ghassen_> anyone knows how to install python2.5 on ubuntu 10.04
<H2O> 8.04....
<ghassen_> try another version then
<wilhart> does medibuntu have latest mplayer ? smplayer says that my mplayer is too old
<ghassen_> i assume that ur pc is old right?
<H2O> ok i have another question then.... does the installation of ubuntu automatically download and install updates if internet connection is present during installation???
<H2O> ghassen_ yes, but not that much old...
<c3l> it seems my alsa crashed, how do i restart it?
<ghassen_> try lubuntu is light weight version, it may work
<H2O> Roland: could it be because i didn't update the source list before doing upgrade? :)
<Roland> H2O, if you do an upgrade.. the latest packages are downloaded.. when installing from an USB disk/CD don't think so
<Friar> What is a good transfer rate over an ssh tunnel? I'm getting about 80 - 90 KB/sec.
<wilhart> how do i setup medibuntu to lucid
<Roland> H2O, well segfault means the application tried to read some data from memory where it wasn't allowed to. So the cause could have been anything :D.... totally unhelpful :D
<xiaohao> oh yeah.. i can used xchat ... huhu~~
<hassanz> hi i mounted a partition but ls returns nothing
<H2O> Roland now it stopped at a different point
<ZykoticK9> !medibuntu | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<coz_> wilhart,   did you look here ?  http://medibuntu.org/
<dorbin> I'd like to know the answer to Friar's Q as well - 80-90KB/sec sounds bad - I thought usenet downloads went through SSL tunnels
<H2O> Roland kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! .... what does this mean
<coz_> wilhart,  you can go to the "Repository how to "  on that link or  "Packages"  for downloading individual packages
<phoenix90> @h2o:probably your filesystem settings are incorrect
<Friar> dorbin, I have a server at home, and I want to transfer some movies from it...I'm abroad for work right now....but it takes forever. I'm transferring a few GB right now and it says 22 hours.
<hassanz> can someone help im sure its a simple problem
<H2O> does anyone advise some other ubuntu-like desktop linux? ... coz this one is eating up my nerves pretty quickly
<ikonia> Friar: so what's the issue
<ikonia> H2O: no, we just discuss ubuntu in here
<Roland> H2O, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kernel+panic
<mbeierl> is it normal for X in lucid to be using 800m of memory with 2g of virtual?
<dorbin> Friar: have you checked the max speed of your line?
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, if you type "mount" in a terminal does it show what you mounted?
<Friar> ikonia, it just seems like it is a really slow transfer rate. I'm just trying to clear up some confusion on what sort of rates I can expect, and if there is a way to check upload/dl speed on each end.
<ikonia> mbeierl: it can do, depends on your drivers and your compiz config
<odesk> Hi, how can I make sed deletes all the lines starts with $1 form file $2 ?
<beli> Friar: depends on your line ;) and....your home server...maybe its really slow and encrypting stuff takes time...
<ikonia> Friar: that's not really anything to do with ubuntu, you'd need to speak to your line providers
<Friar> I have checked here, and it is much higher than that....
<aliendude5300> msg tcopeland http://www.yamaha.com/yec/compare/Detail.html?compitem1=&compitem2=5117694&compitem3=5117636&CTID=5000700&VNM=LIVE&B_compare.x=26&B_compare.y=14&comp_items=5117694&comp_items=5117636
<hassanz> ZykoticK9: yes id does
<aliendude5300> oops that was supposed to be a private message, sorry
<banished> Is it possible to force the use of the VESA driver by a grub parameter?
<mbeierl> ikonia: thanks.  nvidia and compiz, full wobbly and 4 sided cube.  been that way for many releases but this is the first time X has gotten so huge.
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, so can you cd to where it is mounted?
<odesk> Hi, how can I make sed deletes all the lines starts with $1 form file $2 ?
<hassanz> yes but it dont go any further
<luist> hey... lets say i have a folder with a filesystem inside (used as chroot) and i want to transform that folder content into a .img file to transform to a .vdi and load into virtualbox... how do i make the .img?
<beli> Friar: setup a webserver that points to your movie directory and has dirlisting available...try to download it that way....
<Friar> dorbin, beli, ikonia, thanks for the info...even if it isn't what I wanted to hear. at least I know there isn't anything wrong with my server...
<lava1> Hi All, please help me my VGA is not working
<lucas-arg> i need help with plymouth... i guess, i have nvidia propietary drivers installed, and my pc just starts when it wants, i only see a black screen of death and thats pretty much it... any ideas how to solve this?
<Friar> beli, could my isp be throttling down certain ports?
<beli> Friar: it CAN be your server.....a 133 mhz server is encrypting slowly
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lucas-arg> ZykoticK9: 10.04 32bits
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, ok - i was just checking it wasn't 10.10 (which has an nvidia issue right now).  I have no suggestions for you - Good luck.
<lava1> Hi All, please help me my VGA is not working
<Friar> beli, it is an old p4 at 1.7 GHz with 4GB of ram and 2 SATA I drives in RAID1
<banished> !ask | lava1
<ubottu> lava1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucas-arg> damn why plymouth? i was so happy before
<sipior> odesk: sed -e "/^foo/d"
<sipior> odesk: also: "info sed"
<hassanz> ZykoticK9: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AW9JKH75 please help
<lucas-arg> !plymouth
<beli> Friar: should be fine....but if no extra security is needed, try the webserver solution i told to you
<wilhart> i get flickering while watching 1080p
<Friar> beli, I'm going to try the webserver thing right now to see what I get.....i have a what if, but I'll wait.
<odesk> thanks
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, you have something gnome is automounting to /home/hunterseeker/.gvfs - is that what you are trying to mount?
<lava1> I am using VGA to display to external monitor, when i did system test, i saw blank sreen on my tv but then the system hangs, how do i resolve this issue
<hassanz> im just trying to access this automounted drive from console
<aliendude5300> does anyone know of a good Skype alternative? The Skype client for linux is _horrible_...
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, "cd /home/hunterseeker/.gvfs"
<wilhart> should i use vpdau or xv ?
<wilhart> with mplayer
<banished> lava1: which graphic card are you using?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, do you have nvidia?
<banished> wilhart: vdpau if you have a recent nvidia card
<lava1> Banished, iam not sure how to check that
<hassanz> its the IBM_PRELOAD i want to access :/
<banished> lava1: open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t), lspci | grep VGA
<vicpeng>  /quit
<migue_> hola
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, "cd /home/hunterseeker/.gvfs" is still my answer?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: iu have nvidia yes
<migue_> alguien habla español
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: how do i enable vpdau then ?
<lava1> Banished, this is the output for it "0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<banished> !es | migue_
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, you need to have libvdpau1 installed to use vpdau i believe
<ubottu> migue_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: in .mplayer/config ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, install the lib then test with "mplayer -vo vdpau $FILENAME"
<hassanz> ZykoticK9: it says "bash: cd: /home/hunterseeker/.gvfs: Permission denied"
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, what filesystem type are you using?
<banished> lava1: you just plugged in the external monitor and then?
<hassanz> its ntfs
<ZykoticK9> hassanz, oh sorry i can't help then, good luck.
<Arimoto_> does apt or dpkg have a capability to list the attribute changes (e.g., permissions, ownership, modification date, etc.) for files installed as part of a package?
<pbx> Fresh install of 10.04 on an Inspiron 4000. Not seeing my wifi card, which worked with the last version of Ubuntu I used on this machine. How to get this working with minimal fuss?
<saganbyte> Hi :) I ve just installed the Hamster time tracking applet... I m aware that it does not create a short cut in the Applications menu dropdown and needs to be added in some other way coz its an applet.. just cant remember how to do that.. please help
<ZykoticK9> pbx, plug in ethernet - do all updates, then check System / Admin / Hardware drivers
<lava1> Barnished, "then i entered "fn+f8 on my keyboard i.e external crt/lcd"
<AviMarcus> ZykoticK9: thanks, the compiz --replace worked.
<pbx> ZykoticK9: No ethernet.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: what lib?
<lava1> Barnished, I am not seeing the display on my tv
<banished> lava1: rather try the System->Settings->Displays applet
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, libvdpau1
<banished> pbx: which wifi card? can you post dmesg output?
<ZykoticK9> pbx, you probably need it
<Vilemaxim> just setup a system with a mdadm raid and it failed at boot asking if I want to boot degraded. The drives look like they are resyncing. Will booting degraded allow this to finish resyncing?
<John__> whenever I boot up my ubuntu laptop it goes to an (initramfs) command prompt and not my desktop wtf
<banished> John__: what does it say?
<John__> um
<Friar> beli, when I set it to download a movie from the website it goes at about 110 - 113 KB/s but the speed of the SSH transfer didn't slow down at all.....it is still at 92 KB/s and has been going for a few minutes like this now.
<John__> busybox v1.13.3 ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11 built in shell (ash) engter help for al ist of build in comamnds
<banished> John__: anything else?
<odesk> it worked, thanks
<John__> (initramfs) and a blinking _
<kaushal> hi
<John__> well above it it has a bunch of stuff
<John__> let me take a picture
<kaushal> is there a way to know which package contains /etc/nagios/nrpe.cfg
<sipior> kaushal: dpkg -S /etc/nagios/nrpe.cfg
<kaushal> dpkg: /etc/nagios/nrpe.cfg not found.
<beli> Friar: so than its slow encrypting
<ZykoticK9> kaushal, i'm just guessing but perhaps nagios3?
<pbx> ZykoticK9: I can't post full dmesg output because the machine is not online. Card is a Tellus C100 (I Googled its FCC ID). What next? Network access not an option. I could copy files to the machine via USB key if needed.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ok vo="vpdau" #video out, i'll add this in .mplayer/config then from filemanager open file with mplayer ?
<Friar> beli, I see....that is a matter of the server not being able to encrypt it fast enough? does it encrypt it if it is just password? I don't have a key activated on the ssh side.
<ZykoticK9> pbx, it wasn't me who asked for dmesg output.  Without internet I can't help - hopefully someone else can.  Good luck.
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, i'd test before you add that to config!!!
<banished> pbx: best copy dmesg to usb
<John__> http://yfrog.com/nf0000805j
<sipior> kaushal: not part of any package, then.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: audio is coming after doesnt sync
<pbx> banished: OK, doing that now
<wilhart> now in sync again
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, try with the xv output then
<banished> John__: did it do that right after installation?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: i tried it flickers vpdau is good no flickering
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, try with the gl output then (sorry)
<John__> no I installed yesterday
<John__> I booted it up today with the screen closed and it didn't go to my desktop
<banished> John__: so it worked at first?
<John__> said like john-laptop login:
<John__> yes banished
<John__> and I typed john and my password, and tried startx but it didnt' work so I held in the power button
<banished> did you do anything since then?
<ezhangin> should i be using ext4 on a raid array?
<John__> and then I tried to turn it on again and this happened
<ezhangin> i would think no
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: gl output ?
<sipior> ezhangin: why not?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, gl over xv, but vdpau is better!
<John__> banished: am I going to have to reinstall?
<ezhangin> silverraindog: not sure, i've heard not to
<gdoteof> I forgot my root password but have sudo access
<gdoteof> can I change it?
<banished> John__: can you type fschk there?
<ZykoticK9> !root | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> ezhangin: well, that's a powerful argument :-)
<John__> /bin/sh: fschk: not found
<lava1> Barnished, I did as you suggested, the tv was displayed with blank screen, and system came with blank screen and keyboard and mouse got hung
<ezhangin> silverraindog: can't find a guide for it also
<ezhangin> oops
<ezhangin> sipior: i mean i've heard that multiple times
<banished> John__: sorry, fsck
<ezhangin> lol, sorry for the vagueness
<sacarlson> gdoteof: well sudo has the same access as root.  ubuntu has no root password
<John__> not found
<gdoteof> ZykoticK9: I have a root, I just forgot the password
<ZykoticK9> gdoteof, not supported here then
<gdoteof> hrm.  maybe i don't have a root
<banished> John__: you can boot from a LiveCD and run it from there
<gdoteof> ok.  thanks
<gdoteof> annoying to type sudo ..
<gdoteof> sudo ..
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sipior> gdoteof: you can set it again with sudo passwd, or unset it with sudo passwd -d (generally recommended)
<sacarlson> gdoteof: well if you sudo su  then you will have a # prompt and no need to add password
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: is there some codecs that i must manually install ?
<gdoteof> sudo su
<gdoteof> nice
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, "sudo su" is not a good idea - "sudo -i" is better
<ZykoticK9> gdoteof, see above!
<gdoteof> i see
<gdoteof> ty
<i2c> ok I'm back banished I had to change my name I'm downloading the livecd I only have the beta might as well get the new one
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: libmatroska or some ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, you might need the vdpau PPA perhaps?
<gdoteof> why is sudo -i better
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: what is the diff in -i and su?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: should i disable/enable something in nvidia-settings, and do i need to have glx in xorg.conf ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, it's not a codec issue
<lava1> Barnished, I did as you suggested, the tv was displayed with blank screen, and system came with blank screen and keyboard and mouse got hung, i have to restart the system unplugging vga cable
<saganbyte> is there some way i can track for how long the system has been booted?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, sudo -i sets environment variables better (less likely to break system)
<gdoteof> saganbyte: uptime
<saganbyte> gdoteof, thanks :)
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: ok cool,  I just tried it get the same # but not sure about env
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: what about glx in xorg.conf ?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, can you pastebin "mplayer -vo vdpau $FILENAME"
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: sure
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, "sudo su" is highly frowned upon here
<i2c> why?
<North_Italian69> It is possible to rename the menu names on panel, like 'Applications', 'Places', 'System' in 'App', 'Sys"?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: not by me, but I'm old school
<lake> <-- needs recommendations for a USB Wifi Card cuz my BCMXXX card/drivers b-b-b-bloooow
<gdoteof> ZykoticK9: why is sudo -i better?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.ca/1919515
<pbx> banished: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/M9zdXp1M
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, is the video playing?
<ZykoticK9> gdoteof, environment is setup better (less likely to break system)
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: yea
<lake> I prefer a card with open source drivers from the manufacturer; I've heard anything with an atheros chip is good?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, so what's wrong then?
<gdoteof> ZykoticK9: how are you less likely to break the system?
<erUSUL> lake: correct
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: minor flicker once in a while, and i have 5.1 speakers that shows 2speakers
<ZykoticK9> gdoteof, use "sudo su" if you want - but be warned...
<rww> you may be eaten by a grue
<erUSUL> !rootshell | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: and it's 48000Hz it should be smaller
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, that is an audio issue - sorry i can't assist with that?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ok.
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: minor flickering :( should i enable glx in xorg.conf ?
<North_Italian69> It is possible on Gnome to rename the menu names on panel, like 'Apps' for 'Applications and so on?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, flickering?  does it flicker with "gl" instead of "vdpau"?
<owd95> someone that knows when the spotify linux native client works with spotify free?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, you might want to try the "sync to vblank" in nvidia-settings and see if that helps???
<i2c> bannished: I'm burning the cd stand by
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: yea it's ON
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, do you get the flickering using gl instead of vdpau?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: havent tried gl yes is that same than xv?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, no gl or gl2 are different from xv
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ok
<wilhart> mplayer -vo gl melite-coto-1080p-rpk.mkv ?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ^
<i2c> banished: I'm booting the cd right now what exactly is the command I issue?
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, sure
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: ok i'll try it if this doesnt flicker anymore i enabled vsync and glx
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, if you are playing 1080p video your system might not be fast enough?
<dorbin> wilhart: have you been getting bad flickering in lucid?
<wilhart> ZykoticK9: i have 2.33ghz dualcore 64bit with nvidia 8800glx
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, that's fast enough ;)
<wilhart> :D
<LintWad> Im having trouble gaining internet connection after a new install on an Acer laptop. Looking for a little help if someone has the time.
<wilhart> have to go for pizza now tnx for help ZykoticK9
<lake> erUSUL: is that the best I could get?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: I had to find out the diff of sudo -i and sudo su and you are correct there is a difference in them,  but the only thing I see is the XDG_SESSION_COOKIE is set in sudo su and not in sudo -i. as see here compared to sudo -i sudo su and a standard user  http://paste.ubuntu.com/480003/
<erUSUL> lake: intel and atheros both work in their drivers for linux
<sascha_> #egroupware
<i2c> what about this http://cgi.ebay.com/Realtek-RTL8187B-802-11a-b-g-Mini-PCIe-Wireless-Card-/270590099957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0#ht_790wt_911
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, interesting...  thanks man.
<sacarlson> LintWad: for any hope of help with you intenet connection you will need to provide much more info like pastebin us the results of: ifconfig , iwconfig, route, the contents of /etc/resolv.conf , lsusb , lshw, lspci ,  that's all I can think of. with that someone should be able to help you.
<pgpkeys> and dmeswg output of what the system sees the device as, and lsmod as well so we can see what device modules are loaded
<pgpkeys> err dmesg even
<LintWad> Alright. Let's see what I can do. Have to switch between machines.
<lake> erUSUL: I've got a laptop -- you think I should replace the pci card or just get a usb stick?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: I always want to know why.  but I don't even know what XDG_SESSION_COOKIE is or what it does so I'll save that for later.
<lake> I'm not even really sure how to put a pci card in, so usb option is me being lazy/ignorant
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, nor i ;)
<i2c> good my ubuntu livecd doesn't even work WTF
<rww> ZykoticK9, sacarlson: It's set by your login manager and used by ConsoleKit to determine which desktop session a given terminal belongs to
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<LintWad> sacarlson, pgpkeys http://pastebin.com/bmH5Wwyi
<rww> maybe s/terminal/process/. not sure.
<sacarlson> i2c: cool I have had many people with problems with that device I didn't know it was a laptop thing.  I thought it was a usb device.
<LintWad> I think its important to note this is my first attempt at an install.
<erUSUL> lake: what wifi chip thoes the laptop come with ?
<North_Italian69> How to rename the menu names on Gnome panel, like 'Apps' for 'Applications and so on?
<antlong> hello, what command do i run to switch my system python from 2.6 to 2.7, i believe its update-alternatives but i dont know the rest
<VCoolio> North_Italian69: don't know if possible; there are other, smaller menu applets for gnome-panel though, look into those
<erUSUL> antlong: 2.7 version is not aviable in lucid
<antlong> i built it and installed it
<antlong> i just need to switch
<antlong> im on 10.4
<sacarlson> LintWad: well I don't see any wifi device in that list.  is that what I'm looking for?
<LintWad> I'm not getting internet period. Not even hardlined.
<LintWad> But it would be great to get the wifi up.
<sacarlson> LintWad: were is the more important info like ifconfig and iwconfig?
<LintWad> Hrms. I saved that output. Let me check.
<erUSUL> antlong: well that could lead to something braking at system level. why not just make a PATH hack or alias for your user ?
<sacarlson> LintWad: I put this list in the order of importance
<LintWad> And I ran it in the order you gave me.
<LintWad> seems it didn't save correctly.
<lake> erUSUL: I'm not sure -- It's a BCM4312
<sacarlson> LintWad: or I viewed it wrong?
<LintWad> Probably not. I opened the document I saved it in and it looks truncated.
<LintWad> Running again.
<erUSUL> lake: althout you have to install the firmware those cards seems to work ok ...
<bugaloo> guys... I'd like to make my ubuntu box (10.04) like a surveillance box... Using a webcam, what software can I use to a remote view?
<lake> erUSUL: it's working right now, yes
<LintWad> sacarlson http://pastebin.com/NjF15vyV
<lake> erUSUL: seems to drop a lot for me
<lake> if i stream a video, for instance, it cuts out
<erUSUL> lake: tried installing the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package ?
<antlong> is there a version of python_select for ubuntu
<lake> erUSUL: no, why should I do that
<styx993> hello all
<sacarlson> LintWad: well from the looks of it you have no wifi device but I still have no lsusb to verify that.  do you have a wire connected like cat5 ethernet?  if so you have no ip address there.
<LintWad> Yes. I am connected via wire.
<erUSUL> lake: new version of the driver *may* be more stable
<styx993> anybody know where i can find information on policykit?
<LintWad> I was getting wireless when running w7, so the device exists.
<LintWad> It's just not being recognized.
<lake>  interesting -- so is that all I need to do?
<laeg> does anyone know how i can change the owner of a .pdf file and then 'secure' it? i have acroreader installed but it doesn't have that option.
<lake> erUSUL: will it automatically require the right module, etc
<erUSUL> lake: to try a newer version of the driver? yes. note the mephasis on *may*. there are no waranties of the newer driver being better
<sacarlson> LintWad: well the ethernet has a wire but no address so we could try install wicd  with apt-get install wicd  to see if we can manualy set it or we can do it with term commands.
<lake>    erUSUL ok
<sacarlson> LintWad: this might be good to try at a command term dhclient eth0
<lake> erUSUL: i'm going to hit youtube -- if it drops, I'll try the new driver. lol
<erUSUL> lake: good luck.
<LintWad> Getting a lot of "permission denied" on that command.
<sacarlson> LintWad: oh sorry forgot no connection so that's the only thing we can do is dhclient eth0
<LintWad> Right.
<LintWad> "permission denied"
<LintWad> "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: permission denied"
<sacarlson> LintWad: oh yes so it's sudo dhclient eth0
<glick> hey can anyone recommend any good hosting services? anyone ever used linode?
<LintWad> Ok. That loks like it's working
<LintWad> Well, doing something at least.
<Oer> hosting is no Ubuntu issue, join #Ubuntu-offtopic for that, glick
<sacarlson> LintWad: if that looks like it got something take a look at ifconfig again and see if we go an ip
<lucenut> Hey guys. How do I start getting a microphone and webcam to work on ubuntu 10.04?
<lake> erUSUL: yep, dropped.
<lucenut> I plugged the usb camera in and nothing happened.
<LintWad> It almost looks like it's in a loop.
<sacarlson> lucenut: did you try the program cheese?
<lucenut> No.
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, start with cheese as sacarlson suggests
<yunf> ?
<lucenut> Will I find it in the software center?
<sacarlson> lucenut: well that might make you camera take pics
<c3l> it seems my alsa crashed, how do i restart it?
<trism> styx993: there is the policykit-1-doc package, although the most useful information there are probably just the html versions of the manpages you already have, polkit(8) and pklocalauthority(8)
<mauri> which is the channel for maverick?
<ZykoticK9> mauri, #ubuntu+1
<mauri> ZykoticK9: tnk
<lake> erUSUL: my kernel is 2.6.34
<lake> the install pulled me back down to 2.6.32
<trueno> Hi there!
<styx993> trism: okay, thank you.  would you happen to know if i can allow a user to perform an action without entering a password?
<trueno> Is there a way to use ipod touch 2g in banshee just as with rhythmbox?
<maco> styx993: you want to give a specific user a specific command they can run as admin without a password?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Unanswered question? try http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<zonkers1> how do I upgrade to 10.04.1???
<styx993> maco: yes, i want her to be able to update the computer
<maco> styx993: that can be done with "sudo visudo"  edit that file (comments in there explain what to do)
<maco> zonkers1: just install updates as usual
<ZykoticK9> zonkers1, "lsb_realease -a" and see if you already have it.  Update as normal.
<zonkers1> maco, that's it?
<maco> zonkers1: yep.
<styx993> maco: edit what file?
<maco> zonkers1: 10.04.1 is just a CD release with all the updates bundled
<maco> styx993: "sudo visudo" will open an editor to the /etc/sudoers file, but itll have checks in place to make sure you don't break it before you save
<maco> styx993: you'll want to put her username, the command she can do, and NOPASSWORD
<styx993> maco: i want to edit the system policies, not give her access to sudo
<blackMatrix_NY> Hi. I set a symbolic link in /var/www/ to point to a web application folder in my home directory. But the only way the web app works is if I chmod the directory to 777. This doesn't seem safe. Any other way around this ?
<br14n4b4nks> can someone help me with smplayer and wmap codec pls ??
<maco> styx993: oooh ok
<zonkers1> maco thanks.
<br14n4b4nks> i have no sound
<styx993> it's not a console command, its the system update applet
<styx993> it's something with polkit, i just don't know how to work it
<maco> zonkers1: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3/how-can-i-set-the-software-center-to-install-software-for-non-root-users has an explanation
<dorbin> most of my home folders (Docs, Downloads, Music, etc,) are missing from 'Places' (top panel) - how do I restore them?
<styx993> aha, that is perfect
<styx993> thank you zonkers1 for asking the right question
<ZykoticK9> maco, linking stackexchange already eh?  nice!
<styx993> and maco, thank you for providing the right answer
<maco> ZykoticK9: i saw it on there a couple days ago :P
<zonkers1> styx993,  I LOVE ubuntu....it's the best...
<styx993> :)  i've appreciated it lately too
<lucenut> Does chrome work on ubuntu?
<trueno> Is there a way to use ipod touch 2g in banshee just as with rhythmbox? It works with rhythmbox, but I can't get it working with banshee... Any clue? where could I have a look? I am using banshee 1.7.4
<erUSUL> lucenut: yes
<maco> lucenut: yep
<lucenut> How? I googled and it doesn't seem straightforward.
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, chromium-browser is in default 10.04 repo (open source version of chrome)
<lucenut> One place has a link to an old .deb version.
<zonkers1> i have 10.04.1 wooo hooo
<zonkers1> will i notice anything different if I install the newer version of freetype?
<lucenut> Ah Chromium
<oCean_> !info chromium-browser | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.99~r51029-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11557 kB, installed size 38420 kB
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, FYI chromium is a game, chromium-browser is the web browser
<bihari_> any one know how to install backtrack
<bihari_> ?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bihari_> ?
<bihari_> !gyachi | ZykoticK9
<bihari_> !gyachi | bihari
<ZykoticK9> bihari, we don't support Backtrack here - see #buacktrack-linux
<bihari_> ok
<ZykoticK9> bihari, type on the irc address there ;)
<ZykoticK9> s/type/typo
<bastid_raZor> lucenut: one way of getting up-to-date chromium.. is the PPA. https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<bihari_> s/type/typo
<bihari_> ?
<zezu> is skype on a PPA now ?
<bastid_raZor> lucenut: updates are around 9PM EST daily.
<bihari_> ZykoticK9,  ? i didnuthing happen
<ZykoticK9> bihari, sorry s(ubstitue)/type/(for)typo
<solow> omg u guys, this just proofs how awesome ubuntu is
<solow> With windows, my printer didnt work until I installed a 300mb app from hp
<bihari_> s/type
<rooks> zezu, i installed skype from that extra enabled repos that are by default disabled on fresh install of ubuntu
<solow> I just plugged it in at ubuntu, 3 seconds, and it works
<IdleOne> bihari: backtrack is not for beginners, if you can't even install it you really should NOT be using it
<zezu> rooks i thought so but don't see it,  then again i should prob. be asking in +1
<bihari_> Idle0ne i know but i have curiosity thats why i wants to try
<bihari_> JUst for curiosity i wants to install
<lucenut> Hmm. I still haven't gotten ubuntu to realize I have a webcam and mic plugged in.
<IdleOne> bihari: /join #backtrack-linux
<maco> lucenut: maybe its a bug?
<bihari> IdleOne,  thanks
<rooks> zezu, just enable partner repositories in system/administration/synaptic/settings/repositories/other software
<rooks> zezu and then reload
<lucenut> Would a guy have to do anything when you plug a mic in on ubuntu?
<lucenut> The webcam is usb so shouldn't ubuntu make a noise or throw up an alert or something?
<rooks> zezu and give a moment for quick search to catch up with updates, since it falls behind reload a bit
<shadowhywind_> hay all, I just a replacement hdd in the mail, I am going to use dd to copy everything from my old hdd to the new one. Will dd also copy the mbr/grub ? also what should be the dd command I should issue?
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, generally on unix/linux "no news is good news" ;)
<IdleOne> !register | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lucenut> Well, I tried the Sound Recorder and it doesn't show any level or record anything.
<rooks> shadowhywind_, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb will copy all, including mbr, grub and whatever is on the drive
<bihari> now
<lucenut> Is there a "Device Manager" of some sort like in windows?
<b1ank> hi there. i'm looking for recommendations for a very low-cost, low-power and quiet home server running ubuntu. it's mostly going to be a backup, file and media server, maybe a low volume tor node. ~$100 barebones Atom boxes by foxconn look tempting on price, anyone used one? you can see them here http://bit.ly/zVA6y
<shadowhywind_> rooks: would I have to include the bs flag or conv=notrunc or anything like that
<felicity> hey, i downloaded the dina.ttf font but am having trouble using it.i use the command line alot, so i have no graphical file browser(slow internet, so i stick to small apps).so, how do i install the font?
<rooks> shadowhywind_, tho better reinstall grub since grub operates on uuid's which can change due to different hdd serial nr
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, you might want to try/install gnome-device-manager
<ranjan> Hi all, is it possible to connect two laptops kept side by side using wireless adapter/
<shadowhywind_> rooks: k, I will first use dd to copy everything over, and see if grub is screwed up and then reinstall/fix if needed
<IdleOne> !ot | b1ank
<wilhart> is pulse no more available?
<ubottu> b1ank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooks> shadowhywind_, give bs 4 megabytes, dont do any conv voodo, it might corrupt fresh install
<b1ank> sorry
<Queops> Heya, I wanted to take a look at the default bluetooth application sourcecode but I can't figure how, any help?
<Bambr> hey, i've got a problem with samba server, i installed on my 10.4 box samba and smbfs and configured samba according to tutorial and it's not accessible from windows
<shadowhywind_> rooks: what does bs do in the first place?
<rww> felicity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<rooks> shadowhywind_, it determines how much data dd reads and writes at one go, so it will read 4mb of data and then it will write it, 4mb should be ok, since cache on hdd's is about 8mb these days
<rww> felicity: (it uses nautilus, but just copying in the terminal with cp would work just as well)
<ninjai> anyone here know how I can make the F1-12 keys function as ESC[n~ (from putty) in Konsole?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: so would be dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4mb or would it be bs=4120 (ish)
<rooks> shadowhywind_, maybe dd operates differently when it deals with two seperate devices, but i guess it only passes read/write requests to kernel, so kernel will handle all the caching and such
<shadowhywind_> rooks: otherwise, bs is what 512 bytes?
<rooks> shadowhywind_, no idea on proper bs= synaptic, its in the man dd how to spell megabytes properly for it
<lucas-arg> i have problems with startup, ubuntu shows a blackscreen, i have to restart the pc and hope it actually starts up, i disabled splash to see that was going on and it stops in memory check or something... any ideas?
<rooks> i think so, something like that
<Guest31764> looking for help to load on system with internal RAID0
<shadowhywind_> rooks: ah, in that case I think i might just skip bs, since the other harddrive is dying, don't want to task it to much
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Guest31764
<ubottu> Guest31764: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rooks> shadowhywind_, youre booting from live cd btw, not from hdd youre copying, right?
<shadowhywind_> rooks:  that is true, live cd
<shadowhywind_> not that stupid , hehe
<rooks> shadowhywind_, well, its tasking it one way or another, having proper bs will help to smooth out the whole experience
<rooks> like faster transfer times
<U8untu> hey, i have installed Windows XP SP3 and Ubuntu 10.04 on the same partition C:\ .. how could i delete windows and stay with ubuntu?
<shadowhywind_> rooks:  oh, so your still thinking go with 4 mb?
<lucenut> In the software center, it looks like Skype is already installed. There's no "Install" button.
<lucenut> Where would I find it?
<rooks> shadowhywind_, yup, i would go with bs=4M if i was about to do that copying, given the hdd's are the same size
<i2c> skype.com or w/e
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<lucenut> Is it pre-installed?
<caseyc> hi all - quick newb question - when i do dpkg -l | grep php, I'm getting an "li" or "rc" before the package name
<caseyc> what is this for?
<rooks> shadowhywind_, it would make controllers happy i think :)
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, "perhaps" you need to add the Partner repo?
<erUSUL> caseyc: flags the indicate what is the package state in dpkg DB
<caseyc> what does rc mean?
<U8untu> hey, i have installed Windows XP SP3 and Ubuntu 10.04 on the same partition C:\ .. how could i delete windows and stay with ubuntu?
<maco> caseyc: the first 3 lines of output explain that
<rooks> lucenut,  enable partner repositories in system/administration/synaptic/settings/repositories/other software
<Queops> Heya, I wanted to take a look at the default bluetooth application sourcecode but I can't figure how, any help?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: then one last thing, just to make sure im doing this right, since it seams very wrong, bs is in bytes, to do 4 mb.. i would have to do bs=4194304 ?? that just seams a bit wrong
<itterbium> you cant
<itterbium> how can i install ubuntu without internet ? i cant step over choose-mirror
<maco> caseyc: first column corresponds to first line's guide, so r means its been marked as desired for removal (you hit remove at some point)
<rooks> shadowhywind_, man says when you do "bs=4M" it will understand this as bs=4*1024*1024
<shadowhywind_> oh lol i think i missed that part
<maco> caseyc: second column to second line, which says its for the actual current status. yours is c, so thats conf-files... the executables are gone but configuration files remain so you dont need to reconfigure if you ever reinstall it
<manuel_> Can someone help me with the installation of my drivers? I tried "tar zxvf AR81Family-Linux-v1.0.1.9.tar.gz" and i get this error "gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored
<manuel_> src/atl1e.h
<manuel_> tar: Child returned status 2
<manuel_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<manuel_> "
<FloodBot2> manuel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooks> shadowhywind_, its below all the parameters :P
<shadowhywind_> rooks:  or at least thats what I get for using a website..
<jfcarroll> How do I get a .deb file for a package in the Ubuntu repository?  Specifically, I'd like to download a .deb file for gnucash 2.2.  Thanks!
<U8untu> anybody help me?
<maco> jfcarroll: packages.ubuntu.com lets you download any packages in the official repos
<ZykoticK9> U8untu, do you mean you used Wubi and installed Ubuntu inside Windows?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: thanks again for all the help
<caseyc> maco - thanks, i appreciate it. so its not installed? or is it? if i try to remove it, it says its not installed
<U8untu> yes ZykoticK9
<i2c> hello everyone I'm having trouble with my wireless card, it worked earlier today but now will not work, seems like it just cut out of nowhere (no I haven't messed with drivers or anything) is there any way to debug it from within ubuntu?
<maco> caseyc: its not installed but config files remain in case you reinstall some day
<rooks> shadowhywind_, youre welcome:) http://planet.admon.org/howto/basic-understanding-of-the-dd-command/ btw :)
<woble> U8untu, installed two OS on the same partition? Sure about that?
<Queops> Oh comon why others answers are being answered before :S
<U8untu> yes woble
<maco> caseyc: if you want to get rid of config files too, apt-get purge <packagename> will do that
<Queops> I'll ask for support somewhere >.<
<ZykoticK9> U8untu, i doubt it's possible really - but I wouldn't know.  I've seen reference to a migrating Wubi to physical install, but it's probably MUCH easier to just fresh install.  Best of luck.
<woble> U8untu, ah wubi, well, if you'd like to stick to ubuntu i would do a complete fresh install with a separate home partition
<rooks> shadowhywind_, when dd is running you can do from other terminal killall dd -USR1 so it will print nice statisctics on how its doing :)
<caseyc> maco: when i try to install it, it says "php5-mcrypt: Depends: phpapi-20090626"
<dorbin> most of my home folders (Docs, Downloads, Music, etc,) are missing from 'Places' (top panel) - how do I restore them?
<caseyc> maco: you know a solution to that?
<U8untu> woble my windows is fully virused..if i reinstall another windows..same virus appears.. so.. i want to get rid of it
<maco> caseyc: is there more to it? like a complaint that phpapi isnt avilable?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: repeate that one more time, wouldn't killall dd actraully kill the copy
<U8untu> and i dont have and dont know how to make a ubuntu bootable disk woble
<woble> U8unti, just download the iso, and burn :)
<Trikkex> Hey there, my trackpad only works on the login screen. But once I've logged in it loses all functionality. any suggestions?
<dorbin> U8untu: just boot up from CD/USB and format your c: partition while installing ubuntu - that take care of your worries
<rooks> shadowhywind_, no, killall -USR1 dd will only send USR1 signal to dd, which will cause it to display statisctics on how its going, its all in the manual :) man dd :P
<U8untu> woble and how is that? how to burn? lol? i am newbie :D
<caseyc> maco: says some packages could not be installed - the following information may help resolve the situation: the following packages have unmet dependencies
<maco> !pastebin | caseyc
<ubottu> caseyc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<caseyc> maco: E: broken packages
<caseyc> ok
<woble> U8untu, do you know how to burn cd's?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: hehe, i will have to issue that command, since its a 640 gb drive
<U8untu> woble copy/paste .. thats how i do cd`s :D
<teddy_> I installed Ubuntu as my workstation. I moved our Windows XP as a second PC. Then I use TSClient to connect to the Windows XP from Linux. I toggle the full screen with CTRL-ALT-ENTER and switch between the 2 boxes. Then I have an ESXI with 20 OS's on it. It is a nice setup. I do this because not everyone can use Linux, and they can use TSClient to access their Windows XP.
<VCoolio> dorbin: check what ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs says
<IdleOne> U8untu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pardac> Hi. Help needed with video files, using Ubuntu 10.04. Can't seem to get any picture just the sound. Youtube videos play but blank out on full screen. Where should I start? I've followed many tutorials but failed.
<woble> U8untu, launch ubuntu with wubi, download the ubuntu .iso from the website. right click -> burn
<maco> !pm | jfcarroll
<ubottu> jfcarroll: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<caseyc> maco: http://pastebin.com/P8yYu49F
<IdleOne> U8untu: the above link will explain how to burn the iso file so it is bootable
<GrimCrimson> Hey everyone
<maco> jfcarroll: the page on packages.ubuntu.com from which you grabbed it lists the dependencies.  you dont need to worry about recommends/suggests. only depends are absolutely required
<i2c> hello everyone I'm having trouble with my wireless card, it worked earlier today but now will not work, seems like it just cut out of nowhere (no I haven't messed with drivers or anything) is there any way to debug it from within ubuntu?
<Trikkex> Can anyone help me with my laptop trackpad? It doesn't work after login.
<woble> U8untu, make sure you test your livedisc before performing a format whatsoever, and be sure to backup your personal files before touching anything
<U8untu> woble and what if put the iso image to a usb flash driver? it will boot it?
<GrimCrimson> is there a way to run a bootable usb inside ubuntu?
<woble> U8untu, another possibility if your pc supports it. use the ubuntu startup disc creator
<IdleOne> !usb | U8untu
<blinkyb> any good dock applications beside "Docky"?
<ubottu> U8untu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jfcarroll> Maco, thank you for answering my questions.  I apologize for the unapproved private message (pm?).  I am new to IRC, but not new to Ubuntu.
<GrimCrimson> i don twant to install to/from a usb
<ninjai> is there any way/program to capture the exact keycodes a terminal sends to a remote server?
<dorbin> pardac: maybe reinstall flash - goto system - administration - synaptic packet manager and search for flash. Check the green square and choose reinstall
<en1ac3r> realtek problems in ultimate edition 2.7
<VCoolio> ninjai: xev
<GrimCrimson> i have BT4 on a bootable usb and want to try to run it inside ubuntu, maybe using VBox or something
<VCoolio> blinkyb: cairo-dock, awn (avant window navigator)
<teddy_> i can even do multimedia and filesharing between XP and Ubuntu with TSClient. Then agian, I do have freenas as one my my 20 distros on my ESXI. Every admin should be running this setup. Its great stuff.
<jfcarroll> Pardac:  Could you give a specific example?  Perhaps a particular YouTube URL that won't play?  Are you familiar with video codecs?
<blinkyb> VCoolio: thx
<kandjar> hi there,
<erUSUL> ninjai: an sniffer captures all traffic that goes through an interface
<IdleOne> GrimCrimson: install virtualbox :) you ansswered your own question
<erUSUL> ninjai: what are you trying to do ?
<IdleOne> -s
<dorbin> blinkyb: I cannot live without gnome-do
<en1ac3r> realtek 8187 driver problems in ultimate edition 2.7
<U8untu> woble and if i dont touch the windows? and let the both on the same partition? will be a problem for ubuntu later? i made that way,that when my pc starts,in logs in directly to ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ultimate > en1ac3r
<ubottu> en1ac3r, please see my private message
<kandjar> I had to reboot my ubuntu server this morning, because the process table was flooded with root process running: /USR/BIN/CRON (all caps); does anyone know a possible reason? or has anyone seen that?
<woble> U8untu you cant have 2 OS on the same partition.
<caseyc> maco: did the pastbin make sense?
<U8untu> woble why?
<ninjai> erUSUL: I'm trying to figure out what keycodes putty sends with ESC[n~, in hopes to use that keycode in Konsole
<woble> U8untu you can use the livedisc to make a new partition, be sure to check out the installation manual / guide on how to do this
<pardac> jfcarroll: It happens with all videos. I've folloved tutorials to install video codecs but failed for some reason. I have the restricted extras and sort of things installed but no luck. Don't know how to go on.
<maco> caseyc: yes. phpapi-20090626 isnt in the repos but php5-mcrypt depends on it. thats a bug...
<en1ac3r> sorry,where message
<Loneclock> sorry for my lack of computer knowledge but is there a way to chain 2 computers together to increase your processing power?
<U8untu> now i`m on ubuntu, and dont want to go on windows ever
<caseyc> maco: how can i fix that? its strange because it's not doing that on my local dev box, but on the rackspace dev box, it's throwing htis
<maco> caseyc: oh...wait it was from my rackspace that i was looking too
<erUSUL> caseyc: maybe you have a third party repo ?
<caseyc> i installed php5.2.10 so i can get memcache to work
<slow-motion> hi
<jfcarroll> Pardac:  Have you tried vlc?  It is a good player that plays just about everything.  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<en1ac3r> ubottu,where message
<woble> U8untu, if you feel the time is right to drop windows.. backup your personal files, format, and start with a new and fresh Ubuntu install. did you already take a look at the manual? ubuntu-manual.org
<maco> caseyc: my local system agrees with my rackspace that that package doesnt exist in the repos
<erUSUL> !ultimate | en1ac3r
<ubottu> en1ac3r: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<pardac> jfcarroll: Yes, I tried VLC but the same thing with that. Just sound, no picture.
<maco> caseyc: not really something you'd fix though...its a bug on our (ubuntu's) side
<caseyc> maco, so where does that leave me?
<maco> caseyc: not using phpmyadmin?
<U8untu> woble how to make backup, how to format?i dont get it :(
<en1ac3r> okay cheers....
<caseyc> maco, how could it work on my local box though?
<caseyc> sorry, im new to all this
<rooks> shadowhywind_, one more thing, be sure from what drive youre copying data to what :) its kinda important to know these things when doing dd :)
<maco> caseyc: dont know
<woble> U8untu, i assume there are files on the disc you can not loose?
<shadowhywind_> rooks: yah i know, already double checked with fdisk -l
<rooks> k :)
<U8untu> woble what disc?
<jfcarroll> pardac: Can you play audio files?  .ogg?  .mp3?  I assume you've tested your sound system, and it's working, right?
<maco> caseyc: oh!
<woble> U8untu, on your computer
<woble> U8untu, like photo's, word documents, personal files etc.
<caseyc> maco: ???!
<pardac> jfcarroll: sound files work fine yes.
<U8untu> woble no, and even if i hafe, those are on other partitions like D:\
<en1ac3r> if you want to try a ubuntu 64 bit in virtulization,use vmware,vbox not support virtulization,xtra software needed
<maco> caseyc: install php5-cli
<maco> caseyc: it provides phpapi-20090626
<caseyc> maco, it's in
<DDAZZA> Hello, How can I kill X?  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace won't work.  Whats the shortcut?
<lucenut> Hey guys, I've been googling with no luck. Trying to get my Intel CS330 Webcam to work on 10.04
<jfcarroll> pardac:  I wish I could help you more, but I don't know how.  Keep asking.  I believe you have come to the right place.
<caseyc> maco, ill pastbin the dpkg -l, cool?
<en1ac3r> oh no.....ultimate editon website is down,can some one else check for me
<VCoolio> DDAZZA: alt+sysrq+k
<bastid_raZor> DDAZZA: alt + sysrq + k
<pardac> jfcarroll: Thank you. I guess I have to find someone with the knoledge of video card drivers or smth.
<DDAZZA> thank you VCoolio bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> DDAZZA: you're welcome.
<bastid_raZor> en1ac3r: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<corigo> How can I tell if my USB Wireless card has been loaded by the system?
<caseyc> maco: http://pastebin.com/U6LUAAua
<Blue1> corigo: lsusb
<bonks> I installed a fresh ubuntu server edition so I can set up a subversion server. Is there anything I should do in terms of security, maintenance, etc before continuing? This server will only be accessible within my network.
<erUSUL> corigo: run « iwconfig » see if a wlan0 appeared
<woble> U8untu, I will almost recommend backing up your entire disc, for the sake of being sure. But when you follow the guidelines it is quiet safe to grab a livedisc and install ubuntu on partition C:\  <-- C:\ is a windows partition so it will have a different name in the installer
<U8untu> woble so all my photos, music, and other documents are in other partitions.. not C:\ .. i want to put only the ubuntu on C:\ and delete the windows .. but i dont know how to make a bootable disc
<IdleOne> U8untu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pardac> dorbin: I reinstalled the flash but the same thing. It plays videos embedded but on full screen I see only white blank full screen, no picture.
<Blue1> U8untu: bootable - hard drive or bootable cd?
<maco> caseyc: i dont know... assuming everything's up to date, it should work. my rackspace does seem happy to install phpmyadmin
<U8untu> Blue1 cd
<caseyc> maco: how can i verify that everything is up to date?
<Blue1> U8untu: that will be done when you burn the iso image...
<maco> caseyc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lava1> Banished, I am still having issue for displaying on tv with VGA cable
<andrew__> is there a rootkit detector in karmic koala
<caseyc> maco, ill try right now
<dorbin> pardac: have you tried another driver for your video card?
<corigo> Ok, in lsusb I see an Ralink device, and under iwconfig I see wlan0 as Managed... now how can I see a list of available wireless networks
<Blue1> corigo: eggsalad!
<bastid_raZor> !rkhunter | andrew__
<IdleOne> andrew__: chkrootkit
<erUSUL> corigo: click on the network manager icon
<lucenut> In Cheese Preferences I see the Device as USB Camera (0733:0401) but it won't take a picture.
<bastid_raZor> andrew__: err.. wrong factoid. rkhunter
<corigo> Blue1: no, that's eggsalad | fork
<lucenut> Just black.
<LibertyZero> bonks: ubuntu server has very reasonable defaults so you will be fine :-)
<pardac> dorbin: As far as I know there is just one driver - openchrome for VIA and I'm using that. Do you know any other?
<erUSUL> corigo: up right corner near the clock
<Blue1> corigo: heh
<U8untu> Blue1 and if i burn the image to a usb flash drive..will it boot it? will i boot it and install it on local disc C:\ (instead of windows)?
<Blue1> U8untu: you'd use the usb creator
<dorbin> pardac: ..or uninstall it to see if flash works without the video-driver?
<lava1> Any one please help me iam having issue with my external display, when i connect my tv with vga cable the tv and system displays blank and system freezes.
<corigo> erUSUL: A little too obvious, no networks listing up there, only options appear to be Create New or Connect to Hidden.
<en1ac3r> no,ultimateedition is down....oh sh....!
<U8untu> Blue1 what is that?
<andrew__> I tried finding rkhunter and i could not
<glace1> I registered a nickname in freenode ,"glace" . I use it every time, but it was used by another one now, why?...
<Blue1> U8untu: System/Admnistration/Startup Disk Creator
<bastid_raZor> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 218 kB, installed size 884 kB
<andrew__> i could not find rkhunter
<erUSUL> corigo: check in command line « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<andrew__> how do i get that?
<pardac> dorbin: Can I do that? When video driver is uninstalled will I be able to see anything then?
<en1ac3r> can some one else try...see if you get the gator host page....?
<U8untu> Blue1 i dont have that
<erUSUL> glace1: ask in freenode
<corigo> Create new works, not used to this XFCE interface
<erUSUL> glace1: ask in #freenode
<Blue1> en1ac3r: url?
<U8untu> ooh..i have it
<IdleOne> !ot | en1ac3r
<ubottu> en1ac3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dorbin> yes - the standard VGA driver works fine in most cases - just not able to have fancy effects
<U8untu> and what i do there Blue1 ? :)))
<teja> hie...i want to configure compiz config with some special effects like brick maximize can anyone help how to do it
<en1ac3r> http://www.eltimateedition.info/
<dorbin> pardac: yes - the standard VGA driver works fine in most cases - just not able to have fancy effects
<glace1> erUSUL: ok~
<pardac> dorbin: I'll try that then. Just a moment, thanks.
<en1ac3r> http://www.ultimateedition.info/                          sorry
<Blue1> U8untu: okay what do you have?  have you downloaded the iso, and verified (via md5sum) that you got a good download?
<U8untu> and where do i find the iso image for ubuntu? :D
<IdleOne> en1ac3r: ultimate edition is not supported here and is offtopic. please search for support regarding that somewhere else
<davide_> dir
<erUSUL> U8untu: www.ubuntu.com
<U8untu> Blue1 md what? :D
<caseyc> maco: im reading that i need php5-cgi which also has the rc status
<Blue1> U8untu: oh boy
<caseyc> could that be it?
<U8untu> Blue1 i`m newbie in ubuntu :D
<Blue1> U8untu: you must be a noob
<maco> caseyc: maybe? try installing both
<U8untu> Blue1 no..i am just new in ubuntu.. i used just windows
<caseyc> maco, can we do pm?
<Blue1> U8untu: go there and download the iso
<maco> caseyc: i dont really have any more solutions to offer, sorry
<en1ac3r> oh aircrack !
<caseyc> maco: one last thing: php5-cgi says it needs php5-common (= 5.3.2), but  5.2.10 installed
<Blue1> U8untu: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maco> caseyc: 5.3.2 is whats in the repos
<U8untu> Blue1 im downloading it..but..it says 3 hours remaining :D
<caseyc> maco: i have php5-common installed though
<caseyc> 5.2 on my local box
<caseyc> and it works
<Italian_Plumber> interesting that all the default options during install are still "USA".
<U8untu> Blue1 55 kb/s the download speed... good
<maco> caseyc: is your local box running a different version of ubuntu?
<Blue1> U8untu: kewl all the directions on how to make a cd or bootable usb drive are there.
<U8untu> i mean..god damnit :))
<caseyc> maco: no same
<maco> caseyc: disagree
<caseyc> ubuntu 10.04
<maco> caseyc: 5.2.10 is in 9.10
<caseyc> maco: i installed 5.2 so i can get memcache to work
<maco> caseyc: then nothing php from repos will work for you
<U8untu> thx 4 help Blue1  and the other ones... :) have a nice day
<caseyc> maco, can i do anything manually?
<solow> is it possible to do this: $this->addElement(((true) ? 'something' : 'something else'));
<maco> caseyc: you need to manually install all your php (whether using 9.10's debs or compiling) and then lock version on it to keep updates from overwriting
<solow> wrong channel sorry
<maco> caseyc: of course... download the debs, and install with sudo dpkg -i
<leahey> is there a netbook remix specific channel?
<caseyc> ok
<caseyc> thanks maco
<maco> caseyc: then "sudo aptitude hold <package names>" to say that those should never be updated
<maco> caseyc: from a security standpoints it's a stupid thing to do, but...
<projeta> howdy, I need help setting up a cron job. the /var/log/cron.log says my script was run but some of the commands inside the script are not executed. how can I debug this?
<Blue1> projeta: run it manually in a terminal window and look at the output
<projeta> Blue1: if run on a terminal, the script runs just fine
<Blue1> projeta: what about the system log -- dmesg
<leahey> what does everyone use as a twitter client, if i may ask?
<Blue1> leahey: what ever is built into ff
<projeta> Blue1: it's only listing the startup stuff
<leahey> a ff extension, Bluel?
<Blue1> leahey: what ever comes with ff I just go to twitter url and login.
<xangua> leahey: ubuntu brings gwibber for twitter, facebook, etc by default
<corigo> when I shut down, the OS closes, and video shuts off, but the machine remains powered up... any thoughts?
<leahey> xangua, yeah I see that, I find gwibbers ui to be appealing but it doesnt seem to support lists
<bonks> LibertyZero: i just saw your response, thanks for the tip!
<logan_wolf> hi all
<logan_wolf> I have an issue
<Blue1> projeta: you can put in some debug statments like echoing back where you are in the script...
<wilhart> is there a equalizer for ubu or so ?
<logan_wolf> my memory stick wont get mounted on the system....
<logan_wolf> what shall i do
<sarthor> HI, how to check that my computer is 32 bit or 64 and are all xeon are 64 bit pcs?
<projeta> Blue1: I'll try that, thanks
<feydr> what do I need to look at to see why my box isn't shutting down when i do a poweroff? I have ot manually press the power button on 10.10
<Blue1> sarthor: uname -a
<pgpkeys> anyone have any thoughts on how to track down why kdm can not correctly reset the screen when you log out but not shut down or restart the machine? the screen looks like the top is totally pinched and out of sync
<webczat> Hey.
<Blue1> sarthor: oh the hardware - you'd have to have the make and model number and go to the manufacturers site...
<stijn> i would like to install: wireless-N network PCI card WL-181
<pardac> It's an issue of video card driver. Without it I could play video and flash. Strange thing is that I had no problems with video on previous verisons
<webczat> Why the newest syslinux tells me that vesamenu.c32 is not a com32 bootable image? he?
<pgpkeys> gdm works perfectly, kdm doesn't reset the screen correctly
<erUSUL> sarthor: run this in terminal « if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck :("; fi
<sarthor> erUSUL, if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck :("; fi
<sarthor> is 64 bits
<blinkyb> i just uninstalled docky but it is still available. how can i close it using terminal? tried kill and killall
<FoolishOwl> I'm confused about the release of 10.04.1. I don't see any way to upgrade to it from 10.04.
<blinkyb> nada
<erUSUL> sarthor: then your cpu supports 64 bits
<sarthor> this machine on which i ran this command, is 32 bit :)
<appamajig> Do I need to boot from a LiveCD to increase the size of my Home partition with gparted?
<pgpkeys> i usually have to CTL F1 to get to a vt, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart and then it resets correctly
<erUSUL> FoolishOwl: if you are up to date with offered upgrades you already are
<erUSUL> FoolishOwl: lsb_release -a
<lava1> Any one please help me iam having issue with my external display, when i connect my tv with vga cable the tv and system displays blank and system freezes., how to resolve this issue
<stijn> hi there. problems getting my wireless network pci card running. anyone?
<Italian_Plumber> how can I get the alternate install CD to use my local apt-cache?
<Blue1> lava1: might have to do with refresh rates...
<FoolishOwl> erUSUL, thanks.
<Blue1> lava1: System/Preferences/Monitors/Refresh Rate
<erUSUL> stijn: which chip ? « lspci | grep -i net »
<appamajig> Does anyone know if I can get away with not booting to a LiveCD to resize the home partition with gparted?
<stijn> ralink rt2800 802.11n pci
<appamajig> I have some mission-critical services running on the installation that I'm hoping to resize
<sarthor> i have hp proliant ml110 no OS installed, how to check that this machine is 32 or 64 bit?
<Italian_Plumber> appamajig: you have to boot to some other partition other than the one hta tyou want to re-size... the easiest way to do that is to use a live CD
<erUSUL> appamajig: you can boot into recovery mode and use command line tools from it ( after umounting the home partition )
<erUSUL> sarthor: use a livecd ?
<Blue1> sarthor: head on hover to http://www.hp.com and find that computer there - it will tell you the specs
<erUSUL> sarthor: or check the maker docs about the machine
<sarthor> ok
<appamajig> Italian_Plumber, erUSUL: Ok thanks guys I appreciate the feedback!
<tstaerk> Hi, I get an error msg when trying to install anything:
<tstaerk> kde: Depends: kde-core (>= 5:47) but it is not going to be installed
<tstaerk> what does that mean?
<pgpkeys> also you can dmesg | less and read the output
<pgpkeys> also look in your /var/log/kern.log file
<wilhart> is there a equalizer for ubu or so ?
<wilhart> i hvae soudblaster xfi audio
<stijn> erUSUL. chip: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI
<wilhart> i need to decrease bass
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: I think you can: sudo apt-get install kde-core     to see why it isn;t installable.  Or maybe try using synaptic
<erUSUL> stijn: system>admin>hardware drivers do not offer a driver ?
<Blue1> wilhart: no eq I am aware of - there is one is guayadeque
<sn3ipen_> wilhart: Try to type alsamixer in the terminal
<sarthor> i am not an expert ,is this mean that this machine is 64bit? "Microsoft Windows Storage Server 2003 Release 2, Workgroup x64 Edition (320 GB SATA model)"
<tstaerk> kde-core: Depends: arts (>= 1.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<erUSUL> wilhart: there is a pulseaudio equalizer... i needed a ppa to install it
<erUSUL> !ppa | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: keep going  :)
<tstaerk> apt-get install arts
<outer_space> my sound icon got grayed out after an update yesterday and now sound doesnt work, what can I do?
<tstaerk> says
<Blue1> sarthor: again do your homework and go to the site and check.
<erUSUL> sarthor: if it can run x64 version of windows it is 64 bits
<kisplit> Is there an easy way I can figure out what is fixed/new features to a package that is being upgraded? For example, chromium ppa has a new update and I like to know what's been fixed, etc
<ChogyDan> sarthor: FYI, you can just use 32bit, then you don't need to worry about 64 vs 32
<sarthor> ChogyDan, great, yes. i wanna install 32bit os on the machine.
<erUSUL> wilhart: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html <<< this
<Italian_Plumber>  how can I get the alternate install CD to use my local apt-cache?
<tstaerk> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<tstaerk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tstaerk>   psa-backup-manager: Depends: psa-9.3.0
<ChogyDan> sarthor: yeah, then it doesn't matter.  64bit machines can run 32bit
<wilhart> ok tnx.
<stijn> erUSUL: no driver inside system/admin/hardware
<pgpkeys> chogydan ~ you can use apt-listchanges
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: oh, you need to run the apt-get -f install
<U8untu> woble how did you say? or it was Blue1  ?? how to verify if i have downloaded the right ubuntu? what command? md5 .... ?? what? :D
<sn3ipen_> kisplit: No if the packager didnt include a changelog in the package you have to do a google search about the actual program.
<woble> U8untu md5 checksum.. but to be honest, i never check
<pardac> Where are video card driver settings stored in Ubuntu 10.04?
<pgpkeys> if its an official package it damn well better include a changelog!
<ChogyDan> pgpkeys: was that for kisplit?
<stijn> erUSUL: no driver inside system/admin/hardware
<U8untu> woble how is that md5 checksum?
<appamajig> kisplit: often-times a google search for MyProgram changelog will give you that info
<pgpkeys> chogydan ~ no for reading changes in packages
<IdleOne> !md5 | U8untu
<ubottu> U8untu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<U8untu> in a new terminal woble  ?
<Italian_Plumber> you can also verify it after you burn it and put it in the computer.. yeah it's too late by then if it's bad, but I've never had a bad one
<prefrontal> in FF closing browser tabs that contain flash elements sometimes nukes all flash elements in all other browser tabs
<prefrontal> happens once to twice per day.
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, apt-get -f install hangs at
<Italian_Plumber> "Verify disk contents" is the option
<tstaerk> Trying to establish test connection...
<DrPoO> i have an ati card and have been having flickering issues with my external monitor. After googling around I installed a new kernel -2.6.34-020634rc6 ... and now my window decorations in 10.04 disappear at random times. Help
<xangua> prefrontal: are you using 64bit OS¿
<nellie> for ubuntu 10.04 how do you get the floating dock like on osx ?  I have compiz running now with effects on if that means anything
<kisplit> sn3ipen_ and appamajig: Thanks for the info =]
<OpenSourceCode> Does anyone know how to solve problem watching flash movies (youtube,..) on fullscreen is laggy. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, with ubuntu's graphics drivers.
<prefrontal> xangua, yes
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: I dunno.  Can you pastebin all the output?
<xangua> prefrontal: well that's the problem :S
<Varuna_Senevirat> Hi I am new to Ubuntu, I want to know how to connect to the Internet after installing Ubuntu
<ChogyDan> OpenSourceCode: I would start with the cpu frequency applet
<Varuna_Senevirat> I have a router
<xangua> Varuna_Senevirat: clic in the network icon, select your network, enter your password
<stijn> trying to install chip:rt2800 802.11n pci. wireless signals are visible, but unable to connect
<Varuna_Senevirat> can any body help?
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/4pKJtvQE
<Varuna_Senevirat> where is the network icon?
<OpenSourceCode> chogydan, where?
<appamajig> ChogyDan: the cpu frequency applet? the one that changes the cpu frequency on the fly? I would think that that would not affect it...
<appamajig> OpenSourceCode: Who manufactured your video card?
<OpenSourceCode> nvidia
<david_> is btrfs useable in ubuntu server?
<appamajig> ChogyDan: it should change the cpu frequency fast enough that it wouldn't affect anything except power consumption
<AkuZ`> MeSko
<xangua> david_: i don't think btrfs is usable still
<appamajig> OpenSourceCode: may want to try installing the newest drivers from the nvidia website newest non-beta drivers are 256.35.
<OpenSourceCode> when I watch in normal mode... it's normal
<ChogyDan> OpenSourceCode: you gotta right click your panel, and add to panel, add cpu frequency monitor.    it does, flash doesn't maintain a high cpu usage, so you get stuttering
<OpenSourceCode> but...they're not open source?
<appamajig> ChogyDan: ah, I didn't know about that bug
<david_> xangua: but I read that btrfs is going to be the default fs in ubuntu 10.10
<Nikie> Hello Folks ! Need some help
<Varuna_Senevirat> xangua: what do u mean by network icon
<xangua> david_: unless it was in mark's blog or something i don't think so
<appamajig> OpenSourceCode: you'll be looking for CPU Frequency Monitor
<stijn> install nvidea drivers via system/admin/hardware drivers
<Oer> david_,  no btrfs will be an option
<xangua> Varuna_Senevirat: the one little network icon in your upper corner
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: what are those packages?
<tstaerk> no idea they are from my hoster.
<david_> xangua: no, it for example is written in http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-10-Alpha-2-Gets-Linux-Kernel-2-6-35-and-Btrfs-145922.shtml
<DrPoO>  anybody here ever experienced problems with an ATI card on a laptop???
<BlueEagle> Nikie: Then I suggest you tell us what you need help with...
<Nikie> what's the application similar to that of a winzip in ubuntu ?
<Varuna_Senevirat> and what is the network that I should select
<DrPoO> with the VGA output...
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, they establish a connection to mysql somehow, but I do not want this.
<stijn> trying to install chip:rt2800 802.11n pci. wireless signals are visible, but unable to connect. anyone?
<Pici> david_: Its not default.  And 10.10 discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1
<Ober7> Nikie: archive amanger
<Nikie> BlueEagle - Is Archive Manager
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: where did you get psa-imp?
<Ober7> manager*
<appamajig> DrPoO: yeah, lots. It's a tough deal to get drivers installed for it. What video chipset do you have on your laptop?
<Nikie> oh! alright :D Thank you !
<Italian_Plumber> nikie: ubuntu (and windows) have archiving/zipping built in
<david_> But Maverick Meerkat is quite near and I am just rebuilding my server and I want a good file system. Pici good to know, Ill switch over ;)
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, it was installed when I got the server from my hoster.
<Nikie> so, we can zip the files with Archive Manager and unzip as well ?
<Ober7> Nikie: just double click the zip file and it should work
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: are you running Ubuntu?
<stijn> trying to install chip:rt2800 802.11n pci. wireless signals are visible, but unable to connect. anyone?
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, yes
<tstaerk> root@lvps83-169-3-117:~# lsb_release -d
<tstaerk> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<Varuna_Senevirat> xangua:network icon in your upper corner, is it the right upper corner
<DrPoO> appamajig, I have an X1300 Mobility Radeon
<Ober7> Nikie: or right click file/s and choose compress
<DrPoO> appamajig, had problems with the vga output... but fixed that by updating the kernel...
<Italian_Plumber> rar and tar .. .and unzip ... are all available too... but if all you need is simple compression, use archive manager
<DrPoO> appamajig, and now my window decorations are desapearing
<DrPoO> :p
<appamajig> oh
<BlueEagle> Nikie: The .zip fileformat is not so popular in Linux as it is in Windows. Linux users tend to favour other compression algorithms like bz2 and 7z.
<Varuna_Senevirat> Xangua: what is the network that I should select?
<appamajig> DrPoO: you mean the outline and top bar of the windows?
<xangua> Varuna_Senevirat: aah....your network¿
<Ober7> Varuna_Senevirat: the network of your router
<DrPoO> appamajig, yup
<Italian_Plumber> one of the main reasons I like ubuntu is that the unrar program/command is free and easy to install and use.
<DrPoO> appamajig, and strange things happen when i enable composting
<Varuna_Senevirat> DrPoO: I don't really get it
<Italian_Plumber> many torrents come rar'ed and it's nice to have a simple program to unrar them with
<Nikie> What's the importance of it ? I mean how is it better over .zip ? If you wouldn't mind ? :)
<bugaloo> people... does anyone know a good program to transmit an audio streaming with ubuntu 10.04? I want to listen remotly what is going on my remote laptop
<appamajig> DrPoO: what driver are you using? fglrx? or the ATI-provided drivers?
<DrPoO> fglrx
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: well, it looks like psa-imp is failing to remove, but I've no idea what that is.  You can force it to remove by deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info/psa-imp.postrm and then running apt-get remove psa-imp
<Nikie> I'm quit new to LInux/ubuntu. Appreciate your time !
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, that sounds like a solution!
<DrPoO> woops its the ATI drivers
<Typh> Italian_Plumber: combine it with atool :). "aunpack" will unpack/uncompress pretty much everything with the one command, no flags
<appamajig> DrPoO: and what do you mean by 'strange things' with composite? (I'm assuming with compiz?)
<kyle_> error on install of picasa, anyone help?
<kyle_> /usr/bin/picasa: line 139:  2920 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR"/wrapper check_dir.exe.so
<kyle_> /usr/bin/picasa: line 175:  3023 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR/wrapper" regedit /E $registry_export HKEY_USERS\\S-1-5-4\\Software\\Google\\Picasa\\Picasa2\\Preferences\\
<kyle_> kyle@ubuntu-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> kyle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varuna_Senevirat> xangua: the network of your router, does it mean the router, how will it be displayed in the settings
<Italian_Plumber> Typh: is that command-line?  I run ubuntu with no GUI
<Oer> itś a wine problem, kyle_
<Typh> Italian_Plumber: yep
<appamajig> DrPoO: hmmm, might wanna try updating to the newest drivers from the ATI website. It can be an ordeal to get installed. I'll find the link
<Italian_Plumber> *rubs hands together like mad scientist*
<kyle_> not wine, is a linux install
<Ober7> Italian_Plumber: no gui, why not debian them?
<apn> Nikie: zip by itself does not hold permissions and other attributes common for unix. To go around this problem, create .tar archive first, and zip the file. As to zip, there are better results with other compression methods.
<DrPoO> appamajig, I can reproduce the dissapearence of the window decorations by simply changing the graphic settings on gnome from none to normal.
<wilhart> erUSUL: got it working .. changed video/audo to pulse server now eq works
<Italian_Plumber> wow... the new .1 release of lucing is taking FOREVER to install on my virtual machine... maybe I should have given it more than 256 MB of RAM.
<DrPoO> appamajig, thats what i meant
<Italian_Plumber> Ober7: not sure what you're asking
<DrPoO> appamajig, i could try running fglrx?
<grubrecue> hi, ive accidentally deleted the partition with ubuntu on, now my sytem is getting "error: unknown filesystem//grub rescue>" how do i boot into windows 7 from here
<Vardan> hi all
<alexandre> hi
<Varuna_Senevirat> hey guys my network type?
<Oer> kyle_,  yes it does http://wiki.winehq.org/picasa
<weed37> hey guys i have a question how do i run windows apps from ubuntu
<Ober7> Why would your run Ubuntu w/ no gui, id rather run debian.
<Nikie> oh! ya..I've heard of .tar n used it before..but wasn't sure of the importance..
<Nikie> :)
<coz_> grubrecue,  you will have to reinstall the windows boot ini
<xangua> !appdb | weed37
<ubottu> weed37: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<grubrecue> coz_howw?
<weed37> ty
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, big thanks - worx.
<Guest5132> i'm a great problem with windows 7 , please help me
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: yw
<wilhart> erUSUL: there?
<coz_> grubrecue,  look here   http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/720866-how-can-i-restore-the-windows-7-bootloader/  at  _Snow!'s response
<apn> Guest5132: What's the problem?
<appamajig> DrPoO: you could try fglrx for sure... might work
<Pici> Guest5132: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please use ##windows for Windows support.
<kyle_> Oer: i'm not using wine.
<Italian_Plumber> I run ubuntu without a GUI because I have a laptop from work that's XP... I use it for my GUI machine, but I like to have my own ubuntu machine to run rtorrent, subversion, and for virtual machine hosting... none of which needs a GUI
<rockhopper> hi
<Oer> kyle_,  read after point 5 ... running the Linux version (with its built-in wine)
<Guest5132> Pici : my windows 7 is dead tomorrow
<appamajig> DrPoO: I would think that this is almost certainly a driver issue. what kernel version are you running? have you ran the update manager lately?
<coz_> grubrecue,   or here    http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, rpm has something called nopreun
<tstaerk> for no pre uninstall
<Vardan> people I have problem with my USB flash drive. When I plug it in ubuntu mount that, but I couldn't create/copy anything on that, also I can't delete anything from there. Here is an error message: "Error removing file: Read-only file system"
<tstaerk> and nopostin
<tstaerk> for you info.
<rockhopper> I'm running UNR on ma new netbook.. And i have a router, which has only two outputs, one's a normal ethernet adapter and the other's a usb ethernet . I want to use the usb port for the linux, but I amm unable to find the drivers nor any knid of information about it
<Varuna_Senevirat> can any body please explain what is the network that should be selected when configuring a network connection through Ubuntu using a DSL router
<apn> Guest5132: I'm sorry. You will have to contact Microsoft channels or Windows community channels to get it back running.
<rockhopper> Can anyone help me?
<Guest5132> hi
<ChogyDan> tstaerk: interesting.  I don't know if dpkg has those, I'll have to check
<Ober7> Italian_Plumber: ubuntu is essentially debian + gui + other user friendly tools
<appamajig> DrPoO: you said that you fixed a problem with the VGA output, right? does that mean that it would work on the laptop screen, but not to an external monitor? might want to take a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<apn> rockhopper: Probably, but you will have to express your problem first.
<tstaerk> ChogyDan, I have looked for them some hours.
<Ober7> Italian_Plumber: so if u wanna ditch the gui, use debain lol
<Italian_Plumber> Ober7: I acutally run ubuntu server
<grubrecue> coz_: i have a problem that my dvd drive is broken so i cant put my windows disc in to boot from!
<kyle_> Oer: I see. how do i fix?
<Ober7> Italian_Plumber: ahh ok
<rockhopper> can someone help me please with how to configure a usb ethernet on my ubuntu?
<bhauff> Should there be 5 or so postgres processes running on a stock 10.0.4 VM?
<coz_> rockhopper,  check here maybe   https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<Italian_Plumber> I dunno.. what does Debian have that Ubuntu server doesn't? ... or what does Ubuntu server have that I don't need? :)
<pgpkeys> bhauff ~ yes
<coz_> grubrecue,  that is going to be a problem then hold on
<bhauff> pgpkeys: What are they used for?
<DrPoO> appamajig, its fixed in the sense that every works perfectly: my monitor, my external vga and i can use Fn+F7 to change xrandr modes
<koopa2> exit
<Vardan> any solution for my problem?
<itsux2bu> is X windows and gnome, kde all the same thing?
<Guest5132> my great mother is dead
<apn> grubrecue: please contact Microsoft channel for this, or #windows.
<itsux2bu> are they all desktop gui's?
<Italian_Plumber> itsux2bu: They are all GUIs for Linux, but they are not the same.
<pgpkeys> writer, wal writer, autovacuuming of tables, and stats collector above and beyond the controlling server process itself
<DrPoO> appamajig, im running 2.6.34-020634rc6-generic
<Varuna_Senevirat> any solution for me please?
<pgpkeys> bhauff ~ I'd suggest reading the postgresql docs from the main site
<pgpkeys> explains a lot of stuff for you
<bhauff> pgpkeys: Ok, thanks for the help there!
<DrPoO> appamajig, its on a amd64 platform
<pgpkeys> welcome
<kyle_> anyone know of an app that works like picasa? for ubuntu 10.4
<grubrecue> apn: i though here was relevant because i can only get grub recue command to show and nothing else sorry
<ChogyDan> kyle_: have you tried f-spot?
<Pici> kyle_: f-spot?
<coz_> grubrecue,   I cant think of any way to  recover the master boot record withouth the windows7 dvd
<erUSUL> wilhart: congrats
<coz_> grubrecue,  do you have a working cd player?
<grubrecue> thanks i will try windows channel :)
<appamajig> DrPoO: aha! I think this is what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<grubrecue> coz: im on a laptop :/ thanks again
<coz_> grubrecue,  ok
<DrPoO> appamajig, its on 10.04 though
<Oer> kyle 3 is still beta To get patches on Picasa for Linux, go to http://code.google.com/wine.html. Please note that most of these patches are already in the main wine tree at winehq.org.
<pardac> Thanks a lot, have a nice time! Bye for now!
<Varuna_Senevirat> DrPoO:  please explain what is the network that should be selected when configuring a network connection through Ubuntu using a DSL router
<kyle_> PICASA, Well i have images on a smb://.  the thumbnails do not show pictures, so wanted something like picasa to show all pictures. if you get me.
<george_> is there a program similar to Hamchi for ubuntu
<appamajig> DrPoO: ah, yeah, that's not the one I was thinking of. I ran into problems getting ATI drivers installed on my laptop as well. I found a great link that explained everything. One moment I'm still looking for it
<appamajig> DrPoO: I had to use those instructions to get decentish opengl working
<appamajig> DrPoO: looking closer, that's definitely not what I used
<bhauff> pgpkeys: Hmm, the documentation I found is describing how to install postgres on 10.0.4, but it seems to come preinstalled and running.
<apn> grubrecue: Not really. It's not really up to grub, but Microsoft Windows design itself. Microsoft channel will have to help you with alternative means of installation.
<DARKGuy> whoah, crazy proxy stuff
<pgpkeys> bhauff ~ you just need to dig through the docs
<DARKGuy> anyways, anybody knows how do I avoid the dialog "run in terminal - display - etc" when I double-click a +x file on my desktop ?
<kyle_> PICASA, Well i have images on a smb://.  the thumbnails do not show pictures, so wanted something like picasa to show all pictures. if you get me.
<pgpkeys> i can't give you the EXACT sub-procs that are run. those are the ones it normally runs and I've generally explained what they do
<Varuna_Senevirat> xangua: Please help
<DrPoO> appamajig, ill give the binary drivers a shot
<DrPoO> and see how it goes
<DrPoO> bye
<minimec> DARKGuy: right click on the icon -> properties -> make it executable.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<nebula_> now update 10.04.1 ...?
<itsux2bu> i installed Virtualbox and Ubuntu 10.04 server with LAMP on my windows vista system. my router has assigned ubuntu a "local" IP address.. but how can someone on the other side of my router see my ubuntu/LAMP system?
<LibertyZero> kyle_: The File Manager does not show previews for remote locations by default. You can change that behaviour in the preferences
<LibertyZero> Varuna_Senevirat: Are we talking about wireless or a cable connection to the router?
<Trikkex> I love ubuntu but not all my games work so I decided to try and dual boot with win7. But not a single copy of windows I have in my possession will work, they all say the HDD is missing. But yet ubuntu works fine. Am I missing something here?
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero:cabel connection to the router
<nouwanda> Hi!
<bonks> I'm using ubuntu server edition, how do can I make editing in the cmd line easier? Such as using arrow keys, copy/paste, last command, etc. I don't have these abilities
<vvvv> Hello
<DARKGuy> minimec: I did, but it shows the dialog :/
<Trikkex> @bonks to paste you have to do ctrl+shift+v
<red> In my nautilus there are no text next or below icons in any other view than List view :/
<red> Same on desktop
<red> Any idea what I could have misconfigured?
<pgpkeys> trikkex ~ make sure that windows is installed first and on the first partition
<itsux2bu> bonks, you can't press up arrow for previous commands?
<bonks> itsux2bu: I cannot. I'm also running it within vmware player
<pgpkeys> windows does NOT like being put elsewhere. also make sure that your particular IDE controller is supported by windows. most are but you might have an offboard SATA it doesn't have a driver for or something
<appamajig> DrPoO: I have to run, I wish you luck!
<minimec> DARKGuy: Is that a start script or or a prism WebPage Starter or something kike that?
<Trikkex> @pgpkeys I tried to install windows before and after linux. I had windows installed and got a nasty virus (surprise surprise) and wiped out everything, but I accidently deleted all the partitions, so I'm guessing I killed the SATA drivers as well. How the F do I reinstall SATA drivers?
<vvvv> there is something strange in my windows, the X button to close, the _ button to minimize and the square button to maximize are in the left side od the window, how to change it to the right side? maybe with configuration editor Gconf?
<itsux2bu> bonks, i'm running ubuntu server in virtualbox
<Pici> !controls | vvvv
<ubottu> vvvv: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<mikeru> wait, is this windows support channel or something?
<maco> vvvv: its just the theme
<maco> mikeru: no...ubuntu
<DARKGuy> minimec: it's a bash script :P
<mikeru> then... what's up with this windows discussion?
<pgpkeys> mikeru ~ dual booting
<mikeru> ahh
<pgpkeys> the little gotchas that go along with it :)
<heoa> how to reset buffalo whr-54g? press the top key down, press reset key down, power on, wait 30 seconds, power off -- but cannot reset it.
<vvvv> maco, got it
<maco> mikeru: vvvv was referring to the windows that are managed by your window manager in ubuntu...
<mikeru> proceed :)
<pgpkeys> heh
<LibertyZero> Varuna_Senevirat: Does the router establish the connection to the internet by itself? Please right click on the network symbol and click on Connection Information. D you have an IP address?
<Trikkex> @mikeru Have you every tried to ask Microsoft for help? people here are much better lol
<vvvv> I was trying Atlante to reduce cpu usage xD
<look> how do i force a partition to mount?
<vvvv> Atlanta*
<pgpkeys> trikkex ~ yeah but we only respond as it relates to dual boots and possible driver issues
<mikeru> Trikkex: have you? I have never bothered in my whole life.
<bonks> itsux2bu: I think i'll switch over to virtualbox then
<pgpkeys> if you are looking for specific windows help outside of that germane, you're pretty much screwed in here
<sebsebseb> Hi
<itsux2bu> host OS windows
<itsux2bu> ?
<Trikkex> @Mikeru: Tried once. Never got through to anyone. Never tried again
<pgpkeys> except for like samba and stuff
<vvvv> sharing knowledge!
<vvvv> sk8 or die
<look> Does anyone know how to force mount a harddrive?
<Pici> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mikeru> Trikkex, ouch
<pgpkeys> yeppers, except for where the 2 integrate
<Varuna_Senevirat> No the router does not establish Internet connection by it self,D you have an IP address? the IP address of the router is 192.168.1.1
<minimec> DARKGuy: Make a special starter fot it...
<Trikkex> So anyways... Is it possible to install SATA drivers with only ubuntu installed? I know its possible to install windows after Ubuntu with a little Grub tweaking
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero:No the router does not establish Internet connection by it self,D you have an IP address? the IP address of the router is 192.168.1.1
<mikeru> Trikkex, try /join ##windows, afaik you need not an OS installed.
<pgpkeys> trikkex ~ the windows installer usually gives you the option to add drivers from a disk. F6 option iirc
<itsux2bu> i installed Virtualbox and Ubuntu 10.04 server with LAMP on my windows vista system. my router has assigned ubuntu a "local" IP address.. but how can someone on the other side of my router see my ubuntu/LAMP system?
<pgpkeys> but as the others are pointing out, thats outside the scope of this channel
<DARKGuy> minimec: aw, I wanted to avoid that :P
<Trikkex> @pgpkeys alright thanks alot, I'm gonna go give that a shot. Sorry for abusing the room ;)
<pgpkeys> IRC is called channels not rooms like AOL, but you're welcome
<minimec> DARKGuy: I never start my scripts via GUI... ;) Why change default behaviour, if you have that quiet elegant workaround... ;)
<itsux2bu> and the difference between a room and a channel?
<pgpkeys> terminology.
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero:Under WindowsXP, IP address is 192.168.1.2, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<coz_> itsux2bu, nothing different    tomatoe  tomato
<pgpkeys> like fibre. makers call them strands, network guys call them channels. take your pick
<guntbert> itsux2bu: you must configure your router to forward packets to your virtual host -- be careful  - direct access to a local machine could be harmfuls to your system
<Varuna_Senevirat> Prefered DNS is 203.115.0.45
<itsux2bu> in the US we have elevators.. in England they have Lifts.. same damn thing
<guntbert> !ot | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pgpkeys> yep
<itsux2bu> so why bother correcting people?
<LibertyZero> Varuna_Senevirat: Have you opened the Connection Information? Which IP is shown there?
<_BEAST> Thx 4 Dns
<pgpkeys> ok come on guys, enough with the off topic pointers. we know. a tiny bit of side conversation never hurt so long as its not a huge bulk.
<Pici> itsux2bu: We'll be happy to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic, but #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<pgpkeys> jumans sometimes need a side commect or two to feel linked in. deal with it
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: !nice
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: love it
<pgpkeys> i *do* try to be nice. and I agree in general with the OT split
<pgpkeys> some times though a comment here or there isn't bad
<Pici> pgpkeys: Its beyond 1 comment now.
<pgpkeys> anyways, now *I* am OT
<itsux2bu> ok.. back to ubuntu..
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero:In windows I manully put it, IP is 192.168.1.2
<itsux2bu> i installed Virtualbox and Ubuntu 10.04 server with LAMP on my windows vista system. my router has assigned ubuntu a "local" IP address.. but how can someone on the other side of my router see my ubuntu/LAMP system?
<_BEAST> Varuna_Senevira: do you have a second DNS BLOCK ?
<pgpkeys> itsux2bu ~ you need to port forward fromt he router to the virt's IP
<llutz> itsux2bu: use port-forwarding
<harrison> anyone here good at filesystem recovery?
<pgpkeys> i would also make sure you apply the windows firewalling to the vm interface for additional security (as an aside)
<Varuna_Senevirat> BEAST: I don't knw what u mean by second DNS block?
<itsux2bu> and port-forwarding isn't part of this "channel's" topic
<YoJack> any wimax guru here
<pgpkeys> itsux2bu ~ i say that because I'm under the impression you are running ubuntu in a vm with windows as the host
<_BEAST> Varuna_Senevira: NVD all g00d
<pgpkeys> yeah thats your router's docs or its own channel
<technikfreak> hello together is there a easyly remote tool like vnc sc for linux available?>
<minimec> itsux2bu: If you have a local ip from the router for your virtual machine (bridge!) you should be able to configure the router to pass all incoming stuff to the IP of the virtual server.
<_BEAST> Varuna_Senevira: I suggest you use 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 :)
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero: My DHCP is disabled so I hve put all the settings manually
<cn1109> Hello. When I try and ping http://www.google.com unknown host but when I ping google.com I get replies.
<guntbert> itsux2bu: I answered 5 minutes ago already
<zezu> How can I switch functionality of scroll wheels on a two wheel mouse?
<red> My filenames aren't visible in nautilus. Where do I configure this? Tried googling to no avail.
<YoJack> cn1109 check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Varuna_Senevirat> The problem is I don't know where to put them in Ubuntu
<LibertyZero> Varuna_Senevirat: Then right click on the network icon, select Edit Connections...
<rww> cn1109: "ping http://www.google.com" won't work because ping takes a hostname as an argument, not a URL. try "ping www.google.com"
<itsux2bu> sry guntbert, i missed it
<Varuna_Senevirat> LibertyZero: Ok Ok thanks
<cn1109> rww: That works. The only problem is I'm running apt-get update and it tries to connect to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<clerical> Hello guys! I have a question about 720p playback on a Lenovo Thinkpad X60 tablett PC, Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU L2400  @ 1.66GHz, is there any chance that would work?
<ikonia> clerical: possibly fine
<pgpkeys> cn1109 ~ probably listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rww> cn1109: I assume "tries" means it failed?
<Arimoto_> does apt or dpkg have a capability to list the attribute changes (e.g., permissions, ownership, modification date, etc.) for files installed as part of a package?
<cn1109> rww: Correct.
<pgpkeys> or if archive.ubuntu.com is the only thing listed the servers could be configured to check where you are coming from and kick you to that country's server
<moskitek> #wicket
<clerical> ikonia: sweet, do you have any tips or tricks? i've installed / compiled mplayer with coreavc, but mplayer just hangs
<rww> pgpkeys: it's set at installation using the country you chose during installation, actually
<red> My filenames aren't visible in nautilus. Where do I configure this? Tried googling to no avail.
<ikonia> clerical: don't compile software, that's a good tip
<rww> cn1109: does "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com" work?
<pgpkeys> rww ahh thanks for the clarification
<clerical> ikonia: oks? then point me in the right direction please :)
<ikonia> clerical: as long as the video is encoded with a sensible codec, and with reasonable settings, it should be fine, if not you either have to change encoding or get a better laptop
<jerryscape> hey, I'm trying to install a LAMP server on my ubuntu desktop machine, I installed phpmyadmin, and apt-get says it is installed, but http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ does not exist
<c3l> Ive removed kdm from autostart with sudo update-rc.d -f kdm disable, this was maybe not so smart in ubuntu as I now have no sound and the bootsplash never ends, I can get past it by logging in to a tty and starting x manually, but the sound is still not there, alsa reload etc doesnt help, any clues?
<clerical> ikonia: well, yes, but that doenst help me much cause all my videos will be jerky.. when played with eg. vlc and such
<cn1109> rww: It does.
<clerical> ikonia: plays fine on windows 7
<cn1109> rww: Should I change the source list and remove http?
<rww> cn1109: no, the http's supposed to be there
<cn1109> rww: okay
<rww> cn1109: try "sudo apt-get update", if it has errors again, copy the entire output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here
<clerical> i read somewhere that there was an issue with intels graphics chipset and hd-playback, anyone know something about that?
<hoodoos> excuse me, can anybody give me some help with "upstart"?
<ikonia> clerical: then it's probably a codec issue, find out what they where encoded with
<minimec> cn1109: That might help too...
<minimec> cn1109: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<vindu> Hello, when i use CTRL+ALT+F1 to open the tty¨s the only thing i see, is a blinking line :(
<Mjuksel> guys
<muellisoft> vindu: try alt+left or alt+right to cycle through the allocated ttys. If none is there, check /etc/init/. ttys are defined there
<vindu> muellisoft: they are there, but it seems that nothing will happen on them, only the blinking line :(
<cn1109> rww: Getting 404 errors on request. Still need the generated error?
<muellisoft> vindu: check  i.e. /etc/init/tty1 whether a "getty" is actually spawned there
<hoodoos> excuse me, can anybody give me some help with "upstart"?
<clerical> ikonia: they are encoded with avc1
<rww> cn1109: no. 404 errors just mean that the mirror didn't sync fully. The major ones (like the one that serve us.archive.ubuntu.com) sync pretty often, so it'll probably have fixed itself by tomorrow.
<ikonia> clerical: never used that on linux, just having a look at it's support now
<Greg-O> I need help, i am currently running ubuntu  and i want to switch to windows 7, but i dont have a usb/dvd big enough to hold the. iso file. how can i install windows 7 without one?
<hoodoos_> hello, anybody hear me?
<ikonia> Greg-O: ask in ##windows
<Pici> !ask | hoodoos_
<ubottu> hoodoos_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pgpkeys> nope. none of us can hear you
<Greg-O> but im running ubuntu
<rww> cn1109: if you need to use it before then, you can change to a different mirror. Do you want instructions for doing tha
<rww> t?
<_BEAST> vindu: try F1 with F7
<ikonia> Greg-O: but you want to install windows
<clerical> ikonia: but that'
<ikonia> Greg-O: ask the ##windows guys for help
<ikonia> clerical: pardon ?
<clerical> ikonia: but that's kind of what the most videos are encoded with?
<Greg-O> they would know what to do if was running windows, but im not
<vindu> _BEAST: all tty shows only a blinking line
<hoodoos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cn1109> rww: That would be great if you don't mind. THanks
<ikonia> clerical: mine aren't, I use h264, xvid
<th0r> Greg-O: you insert the install dvd in the drive and reboot
<rww> cn1109: or, hrm, actually, I forgot something. Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<ikonia> Greg-O: you can't install windows from within ubuntu
<ikonia> Greg-O: they will need to guide your on other windows install methods
<dougsko> is there some sort of trick to getting thegnome main menu editor to work right? i added a folder but i cant put anything in it
<Greg-O> ugh, ok
<pgpkeys> hoodoos ~ basically..
<pgpkeys> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, ect ect. Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<cn1109> rww: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<clerical> ikonia: it's h264.
<rww> cn1109: oh, good. The other reason it might happen is if you were on an old Ubuntu version, but 10.04.1 is fine.
<ikonia> clerical: ok, so that's a good but cpu hungry codec, monitor your cpu while playing, that's a good start
<cn1109> rww: :) That's good
<rww> cn1109: Are you using the command-line, GNOME, KDE, something else?
<cn1109> rww: ssh terminal and on the console as well
<minimec> Greg-O: You are asking us the following. He yI want to intall an illegal version of Windows and I have no install medium. What should I do? Do you really think we can give you some hints ;)
<ikonia> clerical: also pay attention to your video card config, poor performing video card drives/config can cause choppy video too
<_BEAST> vindu: I dont copy ? Blinking where ?
<hoodoos> guys, I got a problem with redirecting output running my upstart script, if I run something that will fail for sure, nothing is being written in logs, but standart output is being redirected. I use following line to run my script: "exec sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/node /usr/local/mcore/core.js 2>&1 >> /var/log/mcore.log" core.js should generate error, but log is empty :(
<clerical> ikonia: yes, that was why I was wondering about the intel chipset and the latest ubuntu, lucid, release
<pgpkeys> _beast ~ mine does it too. on bootup, the first vt just shows a blinking cursor in the upper left. aftger awhile it will present you with a login
<pgpkeys> but usually takes quite some time.
<pgpkeys> only the first one does it on mine, not all of them
<ikonia> clerical: ok, so to give you a clue, I'm currently on a dell laptop, with a core2 duo, and the intel driver is in use, 9 times out of 10 I can play 720p video or just under over a wirless network without any choppy effects, on rare occasions the audio pops
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: Does it say press F1 to continue ?
<c3l> Ive removed kdm from autostart with sudo update-rc.d -f kdm disable, this was maybe not so smart in ubuntu as I now have no sound and the bootsplash never ends, I can get past it by logging in to a tty and starting x manually, but the sound is still not there, alsa reload etc doesnt help, any clues? easies might be to add kdm back to the automatic upstart, but how?
<ikonia> clerical: I have zero issue playing xvid4 and h264 locally
<hoodoos> i also checked usual redirection and it works fine
<pgpkeys> no
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: Then its not the bios
<pgpkeys> _beast ~ nope. just the blinking cursor
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: Hmm
<ikonia> clerical: just to give you an idea of what I'm seeing with a similar config/setup
<pgpkeys> _beast ~ yeah I doubt its the BIOS, but not a problem worth looking into for me since my other VTs work
<pgpkeys> i guess HIS are ALL not working though so he'll need to dig
<dxtr> Can I add one interface twice to /etc/network/interfaces? I mean one for inet and one for inet6
<rww> cn1109: Automatic way: run    sudo sed -i "s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.osuosl.org/" /etc/apt/sources.list      Manual way: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", change "us.archive.ubuntu.com" to "ubuntu.osuosl.org" (leaving the rest of the line intact), save, run sudo apt-get update again.
<clerical> ikonia: alright mate! how do I find out what driver that's in use for my intel graphics?
<ikonia> dxtr: no
<hoodoos> maybe I should try another channel with my upstart specific problem?
<rww> cn1109: (ubuntu.osuosl.org is a mirror in Oregon. It's the one I use, and appears to be working fine.)
<dxtr> ikonia: So.. What's the solution? :P
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: LOL @ dig I m am having VT isssues as well I think it  is a 64 bit issue
<ikonia> clerical: well, as X auto dectects it will eithe rbe i810 or intel (I have much better performance with intel over i810)
<pgpkeys> hoodoos ~ well first off you can quit messaging people privately for help.
<ikonia> clerical: look in your xorg logs, OR try forcing the intel driver by building an xorg.conf
<pgpkeys> *I* specifically run a whitelist of allowed nicks that can msg me, otherwise i don't see it
<cn1109> rww: Thank you. Trying it right now
<clerical> ikonia: coolio, i'll check it, thanks mate
<hoodoos> pgpkeys: i'm just new here, i'm not even sure somebody hear me :)
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: oR you could just use a blacklist
<pgpkeys> hoodoos ~ its rude to msg without asking. and people have the right to NOT assist you know. now ask the question with as much meat as you can IN THE CHANNEL and see what happens
<cn1109> rww: That worked. Wow that took an hour of my time.
<ikonia> hoodoos: you've been told multiple times people can hear you
<pgpkeys> it can take a bit for folks to respond as they might research the question, or they might need time to type out asking for more info
<hoodoos> i'm sorry..
<cn1109> rww: Is there a site with a list of mirrors?
<pgpkeys> _beast ~ hehe it IS a blacklist. aka, everyone is on the blacklist until i allow them :)
<sanduz2>  i bought a new router and i had to clone my PC's MAC address to get the WAN working. the only MAC address i registered with my ISP is my Cable Modem so why does it need my PC's MAC? doesn't make sense to me, just wondering.
<Greg-O> ikonia: i asked ##windows, they scorned me and told me to ask #ubuntu
<ikonia> sanduz2: ask your router vendor/isp
<rockhopper> hi
<route66rj> i not booting ubuntu 10.04 without monitor, someone can help ?
<sanduz2> they are chinese so they barely understandable
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: Unless they get a lumber list
<rockhopper> i need some help with a driver installation
<ikonia> Greg-O: you need to explain you want to install windows outside of ubuntu
<pgpkeys> lumber list?
<blink> anyone uses a Dock in here? Preferly Gnome-Do A/O Docky. Private message please.
<rockhopper> I connected usb ethernet to my ubuntu installed pc
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: wrong channel
<_BEAST> pgpkeys: srry
<Greg-O> but i dont want to, i want to replace ubuntu with windows 7
<pgpkeys> ahh
<ikonia> Greg-O: ok - tell them that
<Zta> When's the new Ubuntu going to be released?  What's its state?  And where can I read more?
<Pici> !10.10 | Zta
<rww> cn1109: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors . The part that you'd put into sources.list is linked to the right of the first column. e.g., for the top mirror, you'd change http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to http://ubuntu.innova-red.net/ubuntu/
<ubottu> Zta: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hoodoos> so, the question is: i'm running some nodejs script and I want to see something in log if it crashes, to demonize it i use upstart. so the question is how to write a run script so it will output STDERR to me, this one is not working: "exec sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/node /usr/local/mcore/core.js 2>&1 >> /var/log/mcore.log" i get standart output but no STDERR, what to do?
<route66rj> i not booting ubuntu 10.04 without monitor, someone can help ?
<Greg-O> i did, and they scorned me and told me to ask here
<cn1109> rww: Thank you! You have a been a great help.
<ikonia> Greg-O: they didnt, I'm in the channel, ask again and explain you want to replace ubuntu with windows
<rockhopper> when i did lsusb, its showed as globespan Inc, LAN modem.. Then i searched in net and downloaded a driver for it, from http://sourceforge.net/projects/eciadsl/files/
<rockhopper> but its not recognising it yet
<rockhopper> can someone help me please
<Lukasz> msg NickServ identify $yiked66355tf
<route66rj> i not booting ubuntu 10.04 without monitor,  can someone  help  me?
<Zta> Pici: thanks
<rww> Lukasz: I'd recommend changing your nickserv password now.
<duffydack> Lukasz, oh dear... change your password quick.
<Darkas> hi
<Lukasz> yeah dam mistake
<Pici> rww: pm?
<pgpkeys> yeah most ricky tick
<rww> Pici: any time
<Darkas> I'm having problems with ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1830T
<guntbert> hoodoos: if I read correctly your primary problem is redirection of stderr, no matter if it is an upstart script or not - you might be lucky if you ask in #bash
<Darkas> when I first installed it (10.4), I could enable wireless with the network manager, but now the menu item is gone
<Darkas> (after updating)
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: ... >>/var/log/foo 2>&1
<ikonia> Darkas: that normally happens when you've knocked the kill switch (I do it all the time)
<Lukasz1> someone please drop Lukasz Tarkowski account I forgot my password and can't remember the email
<rockhopper> can someone help me please?
<ikonia> Lukasz1: ask in #freenode
<hoodoos> prince_jammys: let me try :)
<Lukasz1> The nickserv one
<Lukasz1> Ok thanks
<ikonia> Lukasz1: ask in #freenode
<Darkas> ikona: the kill switch?
<vindu> i still cant use the evil ttys :(
<minimec> Darkas: First... LOoks like there is a site about your machine. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Aspire1830T
<rockhopper> I need help about the driver installation
<rockhopper> can someone help me?
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to get Intel HDA 5 audio working in Ubuntu? :/
<zezu> I have a usb phone that isn't working,  its detected in lsusb,  and its detected by pulse,  but In sound prefs. no matter of the config. i'm not getting any input from it
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: you were saying 'send everything going to FD 2 to the same place as FD 1' _before_ sending FD1 to you log file.
<Darkas> minimec, I've seen this one, but it didn't help
<corigo> rockhopper: what does iwconfig say for wlan0?
<Darkas> my cable network is working, but I can't enable wifi anymore
<ikonia> Darkas: check the kill switch
<minimec> Darkas: What do you mean with 'menu item'? Where? What menu?
<Darkas> minimec: the menu of the network manager
<zezu> hey ikonia ;p
<ikonia> zezu: hello ?
<Darkas> ikonia: I don't know any kill switch...?
<ikonia> Darkas: is this a laptop ?
<Darkas> ikona: yes
<ikonia> Darkas: most laptops either have a switch or key sequence that enables / disabled the wirless hardware, it's called the kill switch
<ikonia> Darkas: a lot of the time when the wirless option disappears, it's because you've hit the kill switch (I do it all the time)
<minimec> Darkas: Right click on the network-manager icon on the panel... Is networking and wireless enabled?
<rockhopper> corigo when i did iwconfig, for wlan0, it says IEEE 802.11dgn ESSID:off/any
<rockhopper> MODE:managed Access Point:not associated
<rockhopper> Tx-power=off
<Darkas> ikonia: this isn't working... on windows, I have menu that pops up when I want to enable it, which lets me select wifi or bluetooth
<Darkas> but here, it just enables or disables bluetooth
<Guest95401> Hello everybody. I have a hopefully simple question: Is there an easy way to install mySQL 5.1.6+ on Jaunty (I'm stuck with Jaunty because this is a VPS running OpenVZ and I only have access inside the host or I would upgrade to Lucid)
<Darkas> minimec: Networking enabled, wireless menu item missing
<clerical> ikonia: do you use an xorg.conf file? i'm having trouble to figure out how to read the log-file and there find out what driver it's using
<minimec> Darkas: open a console and type iwconfig in it. what so you get?
<tusk> hey
<Darkas> I have lo and eth1 both without wireless
<Darkas> eth1 is my cable network
<tusk> i need help with wireless
<rockhopper> corigo i have my wifi off
<tusk> ubuntu doesnt recognise my wireless pci adapter
<ikonia> clerical: I used to use one with 9.10 as xorg always forced the i810, but with 10.04 it's finding the card as intel now
<hoodoos> prince_jammys: this works this way: "exec sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/node /usr/local/mcore/core.js >> /var/log/mcore.log 2>&1"
<kyle_> ok, got picasa working need to mount a smb folder.  how do in ubuntu 10.4
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: yep
<hoodoos> prince_jammys: btw, what does sh -c "..." should mean? since it doesn't write anything with it
<clerical> ikonia: Ok, it seems like X is finding the correct driver for my card to
<LukaszTarkowski> I will be right back
<clerical> ikonia: and I that was hoping for a quick fix *sobs*
<llutz> hoodoos: shorter: "..... & >> /var/log/mcore.log"
<tusk> hello can anyone help me installing drivers for my wireless pci adapter.... The official website tells me to install madwifi and I get errors when installing it !
<erUSUL> kyle_: Places>Network>Windows Network  or Places>connect to server
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: sh -c '...'  runs sh (the system shell) with '...' as the shell script.
<tusk> hello can anyone help me installing drivers for my wireless pci adapter.... The official website tells me to install madwifi and I get errors when installing it !
<kyle_> is there a way to do this at boot.
<_BEAST> There should be a separate Ubuntu wireless channel I bet half of the load would go there
<tusk> lol
<Darkas> minimec: I've just recognized that I have a proprietary wireless driver, but it's not in use
<tusk> can anyone help me please... I need to get this wireless
<rockhopper> corigo you know of any solution?
<_BEAST> lol
<tusk> can anyone help me please ?
<tusk> hello can anyone help me installing drivers for my wireless pci adapter.... The official website tells me to install madwifi and I get errors when installing it !
<ikonia> Darkas: that really sounds like a kill switch
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: you probably needed that somewhere so that the redirections take place as a different user. otherwise >foo is set up _before_ sudo is run.
<LukaszTarkowski> Yey I have my name back ;)
<Guest95401> kyle_ yes you need to put it in /etc/fstab 1 sec and I'll get you the exact line
<kyle_> erUSUL: can this be done at boot?
<tusk> hello can anyone help me installing drivers for my wireless pci adapter.... The official website tells me to install madwifi and I get errors when installing it !
<banished> tusk: can you please paste your lspci -k and dmesg
<rockhopper> tusk are you using a netbook/notebook?
<banished> !paste tusk
<tusk> no pc
<tusk> !paste banished
<Darkas> ikonia: the wifi menu item in the network manager turned my wifi card on
<erUSUL> kyle_: yes via fstab
<minimec> Darkas: That is a good start. ;) enable it...
<erUSUL> !samba | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<banished> !paste | tusk
<ubottu> tusk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Darkas: ooh, ool
<ikonia> cool
<tusk> hang on banished
<Darkas> minimec: where?
<Guest95401> kyle: //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<tusk> !paste | banished
<ubottu> banished: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rockhopper> coz i've seen somewhere that the wifi pci card's not being recognised in ubuntu
<Guest95401> in fstab
<tusk> hey banished
<Darkas> minimec: there's just a remove button ;)
<Seveas-train> tusk, read what ubottu says instead of just repeating the command...
<tusk> how do i only view your replies
<hoodoos> price_jammys: i'm not quite sure i understood everything, but i'll do my best, thanks a lot :)
<tusk> banished i will paste but i need the commands again
<Darkas> minimec: could it be that the module doesn't work anymore after a kernel update?
<minimec> Darkas: PLay around with it. Just ensure, that it's on. Reboot the machines after a change.
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: the shell sets up the redirections _before_ running a command. so ''sudo blah >somefile'' will fail if the _current_ user doesn't have permission to write to somefile.
<banished> tusk: dmesg and lspci -k
<kyle_> Guest95401: Do i need to reboot to make this work?
<tusk> ive done lspci -k
<tusk> how do i paste it in here ?
<minimec> Darkas: You can verify that... Load an older kernel. (left <shift> for grub menu)
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: if you run ''sudo sh -c 'blah >somefile' ''  , you're running sh via sudo, so in sh's eyes, you are root, and the redirection works.
<kyle_> Guest95401: Also, what happens if the smb is nt avalible
<tusk> banished: ive done it
<tusk> banished: how do i paste it ?
<banished> !paste | tusk
<ubottu> tusk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480091/
<tusk> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480091/
<Darkas> minimac: ok, I'll be back in a minute ;)
<tusk> just realised !
<rockhopper> Does anyone know the solution of my problem?
<Guest95401> kyle_ you got my PMs right?
<emidio> buonasera a tutti
<prince_jammys> rockhopper: yes: missing question.
<tusk> hey banished
<crilly> where does apt-get install the 'zendframework' package?
<crilly> got it
<tusk> banished: Ive written "dmesg" into terminal and i get too many lines, too many that i cant scroll up any more =[
<Guest95401> tusk: dmesg | more
<rockhopper> prince_jammys I plugged in usb ethernet from my modem to my ubuntu netbook, and when i used lsusb, it shows as globespan Inc LAM modem, Then i downloaded and installed driver for that from http://sourceforge.net/projects/eciadsl/files/. But even after i restart, the network's not getting recognised
<banished> tusk: the last few dozend lines should be enough
<tusk> huh ?
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, ah! got it
<tusk> hang on
<banished> tusk: you can also open /var/log/dmesg in an editor
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, looks really strange indeed
<prince_jammys> it's all a mess :)
<tusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480092/
<tusk> banished:http://paste.ubuntu.com/480092/
<tusk> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480092/
<tusk> oh
<tusk> ill do that if you need more
<kyle_> Guest95401: PM..
<weedar> I'm trying to find out what features seahorse-plugins provide, there isn't really much information about it online..Does anyone know?
<rockhopper> prince_jammys do you know any solution for that problem?
<tusk> banished: I know that my pci adapter is there, i used the ubuntu troubleshoot wireless internet connection and there was a command to check if my device was plugged in
<banished> tusk: so you are using ndiswrapper?
<tusk> banished: ubuntu knows its there
<tusk> banished: i have it installed
<prince_jammys> rockhopper: i don't
<tusk> how do i know if i am using it ?
<rww> weedar: right-click -> Encrypt in Nautilus, encrypt/decrypt plugins for gedit, double-click actions for encrypted files, signed files, and keyrings, etc.
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, i got another problem now, following script (http://pastebin.com/XsQ91zeE) doesn't make my node see NODE_PATH variable when I run it. my guess is maybe export is not being made under root, however i use SUDO to start my script, where can be a problem?
<tusk> banished: I have got windows drivers for my card but they donot work in windows and neither do they work in the windows driver application in ubuntu
<LukaszTarkowski> offtopic wen't crazy little bit
<tusk> banished: correction - its called windows wireless drivers
<banished> tusk: can you do sudo modprobe acx and check if there is something in iwconfig afterwards? or dmesg
<tusk> banished: huh?
<rockhopper> prince_jammys, when i tried to start the driver, it says, grep:/proc/bus/usb/devices: No such fule or directory
<weedar> rww: Thanks, that was a great answer :) double-click action for encrypted files expect a specific filename-suffix I suppose?
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, or maybe problem in -u www-data really? so i export variable in some other context?
<tusk> banished: ill do sudo modprobe acx and paste what is there ?
<ispirto> hey, where is the config file for keyboard layout, it keeps changing, i'll lock it
<rww> weedar: I'm not sure. If it uses suffixes, it'd be .asc and .gpg. It might just detect, though
<rww> (from the file contents)
<hoodoos> and question for everyone: what should i read to stop ask questions like that? i mean that primitive :)
<prince_jammys> rockhopper: address the main channel; someone might help
<tusk> banished: it says warning: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<rockhopper> ok
<tusk> banished: followed by FATAL: Module acx not found
<bhauff> What would be the best way to login and use a Ubuntu Desktop install on a VM from Windows.  Is there a remote desktop kind of solution?
<rockhopper> when i tried to start the driver, it says, grep:/proc/bus/usb/devices: No such fule or directory can someone help me?
<tusk> banished: ill do ifconfig now
<banished> tusk: hm, yes it's not included in mailine - you can get it at http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ but hang on…
<LukaszTarkowski> What picture resizer can I use in Ubuntu?
<tusk> banished: ok
<erUSUL> !vnc | bhauff
<ubottu> bhauff: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<llutz> LukaszTarkowski: convert/imagemagick
<guntbert> hoodoos: a starting point : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: sudo 'cleans' the environment. try: sudo -u www-data NODE_PATH=whatever /usr/bin....
<tusk> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480096/
<LukaszTarkowski> Is there an gui one?
<bhauff> ubottu: How will the graphical performance be with VNC if both machines are on the same LAN?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<csis> LukaszTarkowski, just use gimp
<erUSUL> LukaszTarkowski: for batch converting ¿? or just a few images one by one
<bhauff> erUSUL: Are you saying not VNC?
<tusk> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480097/
<tusk> check that
<soap__> hi all
<technikfreak> bhauff normally good but you cpouldn"t watch a video over them
<MaRk-I> LukaszTarkowski: you can use gimp, or phatch for batch conversion
<LukaszTarkowski> yeah for bath converting erUSUL
<rooks> bhauff, its like using xorg on some old vesa grade non accelerated 2d graphics card
<tusk> banished: the -network UNCLAIMED is my wireless interface
<erUSUL> bhauff: vnc is one solution you can use a Xserver in windows to run apps in ubuntu and display output in windows
<bhauff> erUSUL: Which is preferred?
<Darkas> minimac: it works with the older kernel
<rooks> bhauff, yes, tunneling X over ssh is my method of choice too
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, ah it worked.. btw, i don't feel really goot to running my script as sudo.. it doesn't seem to use any privilages. so can i make owner of the script some other user? maybe www-data and run it under it?
<rooks> bhauff, tho on windows you need xming
<bhauff> rooks: Do you need to use cygwin to get X in Windows or is there a way to natively install it?
<rooks> bhauff, xming
<banished> tusk: hm, that's odd, the driver seemed to have been included in ubuntu, but now it seems gone, you might have to compile it yourself, but beware that it is said not to work well with network manager
<bhauff> In the past I remember using cygwin, X, putty, and X11 forwarding to make a half way decent system
<tusk> banished: did you read sudo lshw -c network ?
<rooks> bhauff, xming makes thing work just like that
<tusk> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480097/
<bhauff> rooks: Would you recommend that setup over vnc?
<tusk> banished: i dont know how to
<tusk> banished: can you guide me through it
<tusk> banished: somehow =[
<rooks> bhauff, i use tunneled X over ssh quite often, i only use vnc when i need to have running program after i disconnect
<banished> tusk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111 seems to be a bit dated, but might work
<oxidkor> hello - my Xorg -version is 1.7.6 which is not the latest one - how can I install the latest Xorg drive into my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> LukaszTarkowski: i do not know of any but using mogrify or convert in command line is easy enough
<tusk> banished: what do i do once installed?
<banished> tusk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<tusk> banished: yes
<rooks> bhauff, i use vnc like screen in commandline :)
<tusk> banished: do i download both ?
<tmos> Can anyone recommend a good download manager similar to Flashget. I have multiple Rapidshare links to download
<Darkas> minimac: do you know a way to get the module also working with the newest kernel?
<tusk> banished: acx100/111 ?
<bhauff> rooks: That makes sense
<hoodoos> guntbert, thanks for link
<banished> tusk: the 100 one
<tusk> ok
<guntbert> hoodoos: you're welcome :-) I hope it helps
<tusk> banished: ok
<tusk> banished: what do i do once installed ?
<tusk> banished: ill report back to you
<minimec> Darkas: What module are we talking about, and what kernel do you think is 'the newest'?
<hoodoos> guntbert, it's a whole world to know.. who showed my windows when i was 12..
<oxidkor> hello - my Xorg -version is 1.7.6 which is not the latest one - how can I install the latest Xorg drive into my ubuntu?
<rizzuh_laptop> I want to restore GRUB2 config. While messing around I somehow got it to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<tusk> banished: hey my driver isnt in the device list it tells you to downlaod
<Darkas> minimec: It's the Broadcom-STA-WLAN Driver
<guntbert> hoodoos: here is another one: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/   (don't be frightened by "adavnced...")
<bork> running 10.04 netbook. I've tried to watch a video a couple of times, and each time my X has crashed (and sudo service gdm restart won't restart it)
<tusk> banished: i mean my device isnt listed
<rizzuh_laptop> I need to grab some data off of /home but it's encrypted, so I have to boot in the installed system.
<hoodoos> guntbert, it looks like a huge thing, will look into it.. thanks
<Rummage> Central problem: speakers work, headphones don't (laptop). Yes, I've fiddled with alsamixer.
<hoodoos> thanks everybody!
<Darkas> minimac: the kernel is the 32-24 kernel
<hoodoos> prince_jammys, thanks a lot :)
<rizzuh_laptop> This is 10.04.
<erUSUL> LukaszTarkowski: for example to resize to half size all jpeg images of a folder do « cd folder/ ; for file in *.jpeg; do mogrify -resize 50% "$file"; done »
<oxidkor> hello - someone please help me - my Xorg -version is 1.7.6 which is not the latest one - how can I install the latest Xorg drive into my ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: latest
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<erUSUL> !latest | oxidkor
<ubottu> oxidkor: please see above
<minimec> Darkas: IS that the module that the 'Computer Janitor' Software found?
<tusk> banished: hey you there ?
<prince_jammys> hoodoos: welcome
<oxidkor> ubottu: in fedora - they have version 1.8.something...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tusk> lol oxidkor
<charley__> where can i look up available wireless networks in lxde dsktop
<Darkas> minimec: no, I found it in the proprietary hardware drivers
<oxidkor> that's why my compiz freezes sometimes I guess because of the Xorg driver...
<minimec> Darkas: Yes... MY fault. So did you activate that one?
<LukaszTarkowski> I found a program called gthumb ;)
<tusk> banished: hey banished i dont know which link to download from the acx100.erley.org !
<MaverickXero> Hello everybody. I have a hopefully simple question: Is there an easy way to install mySQL 5.1.6+ on Jaunty (I'm stuck with Jaunty because this is a VPS running OpenVZ and I only have access inside the host or I would upgrade to Lucid)
<tusk> hey banished
<Darkas> minimec: not really... in the 32-21 kernel it just works, and in 32-24 not
<tusk> banished:
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<sipickles> Hello, can anyone tell me the simplest way to get an application to run at power on. I've googled and there seem to be so many ways - rc this and init that! Help! :)
<Seveas-train> MaverickXero, download the sources for the lucid or maverick package and rebuild on jaunty
<erUSUL> sipickles: what app ? gui ?
<Seveas-train> sipickles, what kind of application?
<sipickles> ubuntu server
<sipickles> ah sry
<minimec> Darkas: So we are talking about a regression... Did you find any bug on launchpad on that? As dirty workaround, you could edit /etc/default/grub to make the *.21 Kernel default on boot.
<erUSUL> sipickles: easiest way add to /etc/rc.local an entry for it
<sipickles> one is flashpolicyd
<sipickles> other is my own python socket server
<erUSUL> sipickles: if you need more control do an init script based on /etc/init.d/skeleton
<sipickles> no control required, just a pure background process
<sipickles> erUSUL: what is 'an entry' in rc.local? the command to run it?
<sipickles> or symlink?
<sipickles> bit of a noob sry
<bork> my X sometimes crashes, and 'sudo service gdm restart' won't restart it. It says "Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error" in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, which I suspect is the relevant error.
<erUSUL> sipickles: yes and a & at the end ;P
<tusk> hey can anyone explain to me how to install the following ?
<tusk> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tusk> how do i type it into terminal
<tusk> the linux headers bit
<sipickles> erUSUL: ok thx will try
<tusk> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<kermit> my wireless cuts out hourly, *exactly* hourly.
<erUSUL> tusk: « sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<tusk> huh ?
<tusk> i only need linux headers
<tusk> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> tusk: it is equivalent but easier to type (hopefully)
<tusk> erUSUL: i dont know what the 'uname -r' is
<tusk> so i just type what you just typed
<tusk> into terminal ?
<erUSUL> tusk: that will get replaced by your kernel version
<tusk> erUSUL: ?
<tusk> erUSUL: if i type what you just wrote it will work
<tusk> ?
<erUSUL> tusk: is a shell trick. when you run this $(uname -r) will be replaced automatically with your kernel version
<antlong> is it possible to remove the gui from ubuntu, so there is just a terminal when you boot in
<erUSUL> tusk: yes it will work
<Seveas-train> !info mysql-server-5.1 | MaverickXero
<ubottu> MaverickXero: mysql-server-5.1 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6 (lucid), package size 6843 kB, installed size 14624 kB
<tusk> oh
<erUSUL> antlong: yes
<tusk> erUSUL: ill try and tell you if it works
<Darkmoon_UK> antlog: if you mean, stop the gui loading, then yes.
<erUSUL> antlong: a server install has no gui
<antlong> erUSUL: hmn, would that be practical for running in a VM
<tusk> erUSUL: thx
<Darkmoon_UK> To do that, first install boot up manager
<tusk> erUSUL: turns out i already had it
<Darkmoon_UK> apt-get install bum
<Darkmoon_UK> :-)
<antlong> Darkmoon_UK: ty
<Darkas> minimec: I guess it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/514623
<LukaszTarkowski> thank you for your help ;)
<Darkmoon_UK> then, antlong, disable gdm for runlevel 3
<erUSUL> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Rummage> So irritating. Windows is working perfectly at everything, but it was a preinstall so of course it is, and I hate it.
<Darkmoon_UK> gdm will appear in the list of things that load
<tusk> hey im stuck
<jsphslgr> hey, quick question, I might have to come back later, but is there a script that I can edit to perform an action after my wireless connection reconnects?
<tusk> erUSUL: make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
<belkinsa> What's the problem?
<tusk> it doesnt work
<tusk> it gives me errors
<Seveas-train> jsphslgr, yes there is
<erUSUL> tusk: error message ?
<tusk> yes
<tusk> read
<Seveas-train> jsphslgr, you can stick things in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<tusk> hangon
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jsphslgr> cool. thanks. I'll check that out
<_jesse__> hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble remembering the command that lists profiling information for a particular program (e.g. system time, user time, etc.)
<sipickles> erUSUL: if a command fails in rc.local, where will it put any error output?
<minimec> Darkas: It's a rather old bug (2010-01-30). You update more recantly, I guess ;)
<tusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480111/
<Darkas> minimec: that's true, but it looks at if it's exactly the same ;)
<erUSUL> sipickles: lost; afaik. use "comand > /tmp/command.log 2>&1 & " in the file so stueff gets logged in /tmp/command.log
<gonzojive> my computer keeps crashing.  it will lock up, ofter freezing the mouse and keyboard, but things like the mouse cursor still blink.
<minimec> Darkas: So you have to use the *.21 kernel...
<Darkas> minimec: this is bug looks also like mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/504639
<sipickles> erUSUL: good idea, ta
<erUSUL> tusk: maybe the driver acx-20080210 ( from 2008) is too old
<gonzojive> var/log/messages shows chrome segfaulting but that's it
<Darkas> but that's even older...
<gonzojive> where to look for info on why my computer's crashing besides dmesg?
<Seveas-train> gonzojive, /var/log/*
<Rummage> Okay, fellows, I have confirmed that it is a software issue: Ubuntu won't play the headphones.
<sipickles> erUSUL: what does the "2>&1" bit of that command do?
<tusk> erUSUL: what do yo ureccomend
<tusk> erUSUL: i know that it will work
<tusk> erUSUL: its not that old
<tusk> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<gonzojive> Seveas-train: libflashplayer.so has a lot of segfaults, but that's all I see in the logs
<tusk> erUSUL: i am doing that
<tusk> i am fixing my wireless pci adapter
<tusk> well installing it actually
<tusk> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> tusk: instructionsa are for Ubuntu 6.06 a 4 years old release
<tusk> what do you propose erUSUL ?
<tusk> erUSUL: what should i do ?
<Snakkah> Can someone tell me where the file(s) are that contain the hooks that are run at startup?
<minimec> Darkas: If you want to trace the bug, check your exact hardware with tools like 'lspci' 'lsusb' and 'dmesg' The output of these files give you a lot of information.
<tusk> erUSUL: i want to get my wireless pci adapter up and running but ubuntu doesnt acknoledge it !
<erUSUL> tusk: see this threath http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404097&highlight=acx
<tusk> erUSUL: ok will do
<erUSUL> Snakkah: /etc/init/ /etc/init.d/ for example
<monokrome> Is anyone here familiar with xcompmngr works regarding transparency?
<greyneon> i have a 5.1 USB headset and when i start a music player i go into system,settings, sound and changes my headset from analog 5.1 to 4,1 and then back to 5.1 abd the vibration comes and then when my music player (doesent matter wich cuz this happens in everyone) changes song the vibratien is gone and i have to change back
<monokrome> I am wondering if I can set window transparency in .Xdefaults
<Snakkah> Oh my...okay...umm...well then, how do I add hooks?
<Darkas> minimec: I'll try reinstalling first ;)
<minimec> Darkas: You don't need to reinstall. THat will change nothing, I guess!!!
<sipickles> erUSUL: what does the "2>&1" bit of "comand > /tmp/command.log 2>&1 & " do?
<minimec> Darkas: Just start the system with the *.21 kernel
<erUSUL> sipickles: redirect both normal output and errors to the file
<sipickles> erUSUL: cool thanks
<greyneon> anyone having a solution to my problem? =)
<_jesse__> found the profiler, 'time', but how do I supply arguments to it? e.g. < time -v ls > reports that '-v: command not found'
<LukaszTarkowski> lets see if offtopic calmed down
<erUSUL> _jesse__: bash has a built it time that has no -v option
<erUSUL> _jesse__: /usr/bin/time -v ls
<erUSUL> built in*
<LukaszTarkowski> Well I will stick here for a while
<_jesse__> erUSUL: ah there we go, thanks :) that was confusing
<erUSUL> _jesse__: no problem
<LukaszTarkowski> Thanks for fixing the skype problem ;)
<OpalMoon> Any suggestions on getting Ubuntu installed on my laptop - install components keep crashing - TZ and ubi-disk
<neri> is there a file like .bashrc for bash, but for when a user logon onto gnome?:
<khamer> jseval setTimeout(function() { print("hi"); },10);
<khamer> jseval print("hi")
<khamer> whoops, wrong channel :P
<rww> ubottu: startup | neri
<ubottu> neri: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<OpalMoon> @neri - look at /etc/bashrc and /etc/profile
<antlong> does python_select exist for ubuntu
<antlong> if not, whats the best way to upgrade the system python or side install python 2.7
<tusk> ubuntu sucks for wifi users, im switching to knoppix !
<ikonia> antlong: neither
<ikonia> antlong: why do you need 2.7 ?
<Maui> I generally use the ActiveState binaries, Antlong
<ikonia> tusk: ok, bye
<tusk> hey is KDE 4.0 like ubuntu ? like an actual os ?
<antlong> i code in 2.7 on my mac
<tusk> or is it like a skin ?
<ikonia> tusk: its the same OS
<antlong> i need to keep it the same on the vm
<tusk> its like a skin ?
<ikonia> tusk: all the linux distros share the same kernel and libraries, good luck with the others
<LukaszTarkowski> I just moved empathy to desk2 how can I get it back?
<ikonia> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/
<tusk> i really like ubuntu but cant seem to setup my wireless pci card
<ikonia> !info python
<mneptok> tusk: who makes the chipset?
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ikonia> tusk: good luck with knoppix
<tusk> can i install kde 4.0 like i did to ubuntu ?
<neri> OpalMoon: I used the ~/.bashrc but it only works when i open therminal. rww I'll checkout... but i need to do it in a file so i can alter /etc/skel
<tusk> acx100
<tusk> 3com
<ikonia> tusk: yes, it's just  desktop
<LukaszTarkowski> nevermind ;)
<tusk> so cnt install ?
<ikonia> antlong: if you really need 2.7 I'd suggest installing it into your home directory
<tusk> its alright
<tusk> im more familiar with knoppix
<ikonia> tusk: yes, it's just a directory, use the kubuntu-desktop pagage
<ikonia> tusk: ok - then go and use it
<tusk> that is why im using it
<mneptok> tusk: and is there a driver in the mailine Linux kernel for that chipset? if not, switching to Knoppix won't help.
<tusk> oh ok
<tusk> there was
<tusk> but apparently it was too buggy so they removed it
<tusk> i came accross this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<greyneon> i have a 5.1 USB headset and when i start a music player i go into system,settings, sound and changes my headset from analog 5.1 to 4,1 and then back to 5.1 abd the vibration comes and then when my music player (doesent matter wich cuz this happens in everyone) changes song the vibratien is gone and i have to change back
<tusk> but it is for ubuntu 4 years ago
<mneptok> tusk: why not just buy a well-supported card for US$20?
<tusk> because im stingy !!!
<tusk> jk
<tusk> i want to use this one
<tusk> it has worked before
<antlong> how can i make the system use 2.7
<tusk> but i just cant get it working on here
<mneptok> tusk: no G or N speeds. probably no WPA WPA2.
<ikonia> antlong: I explained earlier
<maco> tusk: kde 4.4 is in 10.04
<antlong> into my homedir?
<tusk> it is G with WPA2
<antlong> i need it to be systemwide
<hiexpo> gotta break down and spend 20
<tusk> is it ?
<tusk> thats good
<maco> tusk: the version of ubuntu that comes with kde is called kubuntu
<ikonia> antlong: it's not packaged for 10.04 so you'd have to build a package, hoever having 2 different versions on the same system is dangerous, so I'd advise using your home dir for python 2.7
<blackrosejt> anyone in here using jolicloud?
<ikonia> antlong: why do you need it installed outside of your home dir ?
<mneptok> tusk: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166038  <--- problem solved
<tusk> the guy helping me with installing the driver left and gave me a webpage which is for 4years ago !
<antlong> ikonia: eh not sure, probably dont
<antlong> whats the prefix to install it in home
<tusk> mneptok: i cba
<ikonia> antlong: ok - so that would be my best advice to make sure it doesn't conflict with your system installed python
<tusk> i want to use the current one i9 have
<ikonia> antlong: it's --prefix at the configure time
<antlong> --prefix=~/opt ?
<mneptok> tusk: OK, best of luck.
<tusk> put it this way, ubuntu took the micky setting up WIRED internet !
<ikonia> antlong: no, --prefix=/home/$username
<tusk> knoppix = plug n play
<erUSUL> tusk: i left you with a pointer at using ndiswrapper you never come back with any problem or issue
<tusk> even bloody windows plug n play
<ikonia> tusk: then use knoppix, it's getting old hearing you cry
<tusk> oh yeah
<tusk> ersul: the topic was no help
<tusk> erUSUL: the topic is not compatible with my device
<erUSUL> tusk: how come; i guy with the same card as you asked for help and got the problem solved
<antlong> ikonia: whats the prefix?
<tusk> did he ?
<tusk> what do i do
<ikonia> antlong: your home dir
<antlong> --prefix=~ ?
<tusk> ive got that nt thingy installed
<tusk> but havent tried
<tusk> how do i try
<ikonia> antlong: prefix=/home/$your_uername
<Licuadora> Does anyone here knows about PHORONIX?
<tusk> erUSUL: walk me through it
<slow-motion> n8
<erUSUL> tusk: see the comment 13
<tusk> ok
<tusk> hang on
<tusk> on that topic ?
<erUSUL> tusk: you mjay have to change the inf file to match your device
<tusk> i need link again
<tusk> how ?
<neri> rww: is there a file to edit ? like .gnomerc?
<erUSUL> tusk: see comment 12 too
<erUSUL> tusk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=044fc78e88b685c7cff88e2a0caff52a&t=1404097&highlight=acx&page=2
<tusk> erUSUL: thanks
<tusk> erUSUL: ill try hang on
<Rummage> New problem guys: Apparently to get my wireless card working I need to update the linux kernel via lucid-updates. However, since my wireless card isn't working, I can't download it directly using synaptic or aptitude, and have to sort out dependencies by hand. A little help?
<erUSUL> Licuadora: only that the benchmarks are most of the time meaningless
<rww> neri: I'm not sure. If it's stored in gconf, it'd be /etc/gconf/ , I think
<erUSUL> Rummage: download from packages.ubuntu.com ( linux-image-whatever-version ) copy in a usb key
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cn1109> has anyone tired vhcs2 on Ubuntu.
<Darkas> minimec: ok reinstalling + rebooting did not help
<neri> rww: doesnt make much sense, because every user has a profile... imagine everyprofile in a single file
<hiexpo> who did that
<cn1109> So far no good. I get {TR_GENERAL_INFORMATION} tags and no images.
<Darkas> minimec: the problem is that cable network doesn't work with the older kernel :P
<wilhart> is there any way to reset and reinstall locales all files and settings? i fucked this up
<tusk> erUSUL: hey i lost the cd with my drivers
<tusk> erUSUL: so i need to download the driver
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tusk> erUSUL: but cant seem to find it
<minimec> Darkas: press (and hold)  the left<shift> button just after the BIOS screen and choose an older kernel (you said, that 2.6.32.21 was working)
<IdleOne> !locales | wilhart Please watch your language
<ubottu> wilhart Please watch your language: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Licuadora> erUSUL: Anyway, when i was about to install it, a message tells me that there is another version in the Uuntu Software Center, but i installed the most recent version from the main site
<minimec> Darkas: Sorry. se the cable problem now...
<avi_> hey guys, how do I tell nautilus to forget logins/passwords for samba shares?
<Licuadora> erUSUL:U think thats the reason i can't open it?
<Darkas> minimec: that's ok for now
<Rummage> erUSUL: I can't find the package :|
<Darkas> minimec: ah, I wanted to look at dmesg ;)
<minimec> Darkas: Always a good idea...
<tusk> erUSUL: hey
<tusk> erUSUL: i have got the driver
<cn1109> How can I install php4?
<tusk> erUSUL: what next ?
<pZombie> Hey!
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/1919665
<wilhart> how do i fix this?
<LukaszTarkowski> bye bye for now
<pas> Hey all
<Darkas> minimec: I've found this: [   18.886660] wl: disagrees about version of symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<wilhart> ubottu: oh u gave link tnx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pas> Is there a linux distribution that naturally stores all config files into source control of some sort?
<Daekdroom> !ot | pas
<ubottu> pas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zakizaki7> part
<pZombie> I am looking to install ubuntu 10.4 SERVER NOT client on a computer without a cdrom drive. Is there a way to put the iso or the extracted iso on a USB stick/drive which is bootable and install it from there with grub4dos or similar?
<rww> cn1109: PHP4 was dropped from Ubuntu's repositories in 2007, and isn't supported any more. If you need it, you'd need to compile it from source (which is also not supported here).
<Friar>  If I install kvpnc will I be able to run it in a gnome session? I'm trying to configure my vpn and I've been told that using kvpnc is the best way.
<pZombie> i am getting to the point where it starts the installation using grub4dos, but then complains about missing the cdrom
<Friar> When I do sudo apt-get install kvpnc it has all kinds of things it wants to install with it. I think lots of KDE type stuff....
<raiffa> is it safe to remove lucid-updates? I have server that I configured for a single purpose and don't ever want to change it
<Tonus> !unetbootin | pZombie
<ubottu> pZombie: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maco> raiffa: updates, yes
<rww> raiffa: -updates is optional. you should probably keep -security, though.
<maco> raiffa: disabling -security is a bad idea though
<pZombie> Tonus - that tutorial does not apply to the server iso
<Suit_Of_Sables> hmmm I'm having a hard time finding where I set the iPod's mount point in gtkpod. I have the ipod mounted in /mnt/ipod but gtkpod doesn't see it. and I don't see a field to set the mount point in the program's preferences
<minimec> Darkas: That error could be a goof start for a bug trace ;)
<istvan> hey, when i try to connect to the wired netowork in my house, i click 'auto eth0' from the toolbar, the, the symbol does it's connecting dance, after which i am told that the wired network is disconnected. want logs or anything?
<raiffa> maco, rww: okay. yeah, I figured -security was necessary
<MaRk-I> pZombie: doesn't matter
<raiffa> thanks
<Tonus> pZombie, but it works just as well. unetbootin allows you to turn any bootable iso into a usb stick.
<Darkas> minimec: google points to 2 bugs in launchpad, both with this module
<Darkas> but with different kernels
<Darkas> minimec: seems like this appears and disappears sometimes...
<pZombie> Tonus - You CANNOT boot ANY bootable iso using unetbootin from a usb stick. It works only with SOME bootable isos ...
<thune3> wilhart: it looks like the main LANGUAGE = "en_US:en" is no good. You might set this in /etc/default/locale to something known good LANG="en_US.UTF-8", and then move forward.
<semi-fly> is anyone using ubuntu netbook on their desktop?
<Tonus> pZombie, I've never had one that didn't work.
<xymptlx> 1st time on, During Ubuntu installer for windows install, I get this message: ERROR  root: [Errno 14] HTTP Error 404: Not Found.  Can anyone here help?
<pZombie> Tonus - have you tried 10.4 lucid lynx SERVER this way?
<Tonus> pZombie, yes.
<h00k> !anyone | semi-fly
<ubottu> semi-fly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pZombie> Tonus - i will try and will stand corrected i guess
<erUSUL> tusk: you have to extact the *.inf file from windows drivers and install ndiswraper
<Tonus> pZombie, mind you, I was not refering to the default tool that comes with ubuntu, called usb-creator-gtk, that doesn't take all iso's as you said.
<rkavalap> Hi guys, I am having a slow boot, I checked dmesg and find several errors.
<Rummage> erUSUL: I know the procedure, I can't find what I'm looking for. The instructions just say to install the linux kernel from lucid-updates, which is, given what my searches have turned up, REALLY vague.
<wilhart> thune3: move forward? my locales are not kind to me
<pZombie> Tonus - the site you linked me to, does not apply?
<untwisted> Howdy, quick question for anyone that may know about the photo submission for desktop backgrounds.  The photos have to be 1920x1680 but to offer photos at that resolution the submitter must have a pro account (which I do not) can I still submit?
<rockhopper> bye
<erUSUL> Rummage: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-2.6.32&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<istvan> hey, when i try to connect to the wired netowork in my house, i click 'auto eth0' from the toolbar, the, the symbol does it's connecting dance, after which i am told that the wired network is disconnected. want logs or anything?
<wilhart> thune3: how to i change fi_FI to en_US ?
<wilhart> thune3: where is the file that determinates that locale
<wilhart> thune3: how it looks like
<kyentei> istvan: Could you type "sudo dhclient eth0" in terminal and see if you get an IP adres?
<Rummage> erUSUL: Okay, that's one step closer, but I still have no clue which one to get.
<domedagen> Why do they keep saying we need to make one distrobution standard in order to get apps ported? Doesn't .bin work on every major distro?
<erUSUL> Rummage: that would be linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<Odd-rationale> wilhart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<rkavalap> http://pastebin.com/ZrP2Aq3s
<erUSUL> Rummage: the one from updates
<Rummage> Retracted, I think I have it.
<istvan> kyentei, yes, i have an IP
<wilhart> Odd-rationale: did it like 100 times now
<shcherbak> I run 10.04 with counter-strike (steam) on vt6, trouble is when i swap back to 7, cs crash after 1 minute, but fast swaps are ok, any thoughts?
<kyentei> istvan: On eth0?
<kyentei> istvan: type "ifconfig eth0" to check
<Mogga> how can i query the fs type of a volume?
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  hola
<delaware> is there any real world performance increase running the 64bit version of ubuntu on amd 64 turion x2 laptop cpu's?
<istvan> kyentei, yup, that shows the same ip (192.168.15.171)
<SwedMike> delaware: if you need to ask, most likely no.
<kyentei> istvan: Okay. So your eth0 should be working and DHCP works just fine. Do you, by any chance, have changed the settings of eth0 in the connection manager applet you use (top right icon)
<delaware> SwedMike:  i only ask since i have never tried the 64 bit verion of either linux or winblows.
<SwedMike> delaware: 64bit isn't a performance upgrade, it's a addressing size upgrade, you do it because you need to address more memory
<wilhart> i cant see my scandit now this is great
<tom_> co tam
<pZombie> Tonus - "install cdrom-detect/try-usb=true"  i think this is what i missed
<wilhart> i need a url for remove all locales settings and then reinstall them again
<SwedeMike> ... or you need AES-NI on newer intel CPUs, because that's 64bit only.
<pZombie> going to try now
<istvan> kyentei, i have been in here a week trying to get it work - in the process I have changed settings in gui and cli. i think they are back to normal though now (think)
<delaware> SwedMike:  in that case no i don't need it with only 3gb of ram
<kyentei> istvan: Is that PC connected to the internet with any other interface? If not, try pinging google.com
<SwedeMike> delaware: for a desktop system I'd advice against it then, it's more trouble than it's worth.
<istvan> kyentei, ok, one sec
<varlon> hi, I have a laptop with ubuntu 9.10. Something happend and system can't boot. When I got this notebook I had saw, that root (/) partition damaged (this ubuntu have /, /home, /var, /usr, /tmp, swap). So, I boot by livecd 10.04 and call fsck -y -f /dev/sda1, this improoved all errors. But lost /sbin. So, what a best way to repair this system?
<TCHsu> .
<SwedeMike> varlon: if /sbin is completely gone, I'd recommend re-install to be safe, it can be rescued but since you're asking, I'd advice against it.
<gasull> Hi.  I'm trying to set ACLs in my system.  I did sudo aptitude install acl and modified /etc/fstab.  Whenever I try to use setfacl I get the error "Operation not supported".  I don't see "acl" anywhere in /etc/mtab.  Should it be there?  Thanks.
<guest> need urgent help, screwed up display by hitting monitor change key  (Fn + F7) on sony laptop F series. Monitor will shut off the screen backlight and wont let me see anything this happens after restart too.
<varlon> is it passible to save /home with new installation?
<istvan> kyentei, nope, no go
<erUSUL> guest: what did you put in fstab ?
<SwedeMike> varlon: yes.
<glassresistor> running 10.4 netbook remix and alt-tab just shows the highlighted border and does not bring the window to the front
<glassresistor> how would i change this
<LukaszTarkowski> I am back now ;)
<wilhart> ok got scandit working but not in tinyfugue
<kyentei> istvan: And if you type "route" in terminal. Does it go all the way to your gateway & can you ping your gateway?
<thune3> wilhart: locale variables settings can be set anywhere along the environment settings chain. ' grep "fi_FI.UTF-8" ~/.* /etc/environment /etc/default/locale /etc/security/pam_env.conf ' may find it.
<guest> erUSUL, dont know what fstab is. Im using another acc with root priv. can you tell me so I can check from here?
<erUSUL> guest: sorry wrong nick
<gasull> varlon: Using the alternate installation CD and entering in the shell you might be able to mount the filesystem again.
<varlon> I need  unuse them while installation and mount mounualy after or ubuntu 10.04 can use existens /home whithout clearing?
<varlon> SwedeMike
<erUSUL> gasull: show the fstab line you used ?
<SwedeMike> varlon: you can make it use /home just tell it to not format it.
<varlon> ok, thanks!
<varlon> :-)
<glassresistor> not having the windows immediately focus when selected if everything is full screen makes it hard to figure out which window im selecting
<guest> can any1 else help with my problem?
<SwedeMike> varlon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859336
<gasull> erUSUL: /dev/mapper/sanfran-root /               ext4,acl    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gasull> (I have full-disk encryption, BTW)
<LukaszTarkowski> brb gonna reset my connection
<wilhart> thune3: hmm, those are all good, can i delete the files?
<istvan> kyentei, route is empty, and pinging the router gives me 'network unreachable'
<erUSUL> gasull: wrong filed it would be " .... ext4  errors=remount-ro,acl ... "
<erUSUL> gasull: wrong field it would be " .... ext4  errors=remount-ro,acl ... "
<thune3> wilhart: delete what? i wouldn't recommend it...
<gasull> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<varlon> SwedeMike, thanks twice :)
<wilhart> thune3: what should /etc/enviroment have?
<kyentei> istvan: So could you, by any chance, have set that IP static? When you did the dhclient, did you get a dhcpoffer from your gateway, or did it just enter an IP address right away?
<wilhart> thune3: i wonder where it definse to that fi_FI.UTF-8
<wilhart> thune3: i want that to en_US.UTF-8
<look> Can i get some help booting ubntu 10.04? i can't boot because of some driver issue with the Nvidia cards
<DJAshnar> Hello, I have a Toshiba Sattelite c655d AMD Athlon II 2.1ghz laptop, and  Ubuntu 10.04 freezes on boot UNLESS I use acpi=off on boot.  Is there any fix for this?
<thune3> wilhart: my /etc/environment just has a path and that's it.
<DJAshnar> For the record, BackTrack 4 boots fine, tho
<DJAshnar> And it is based on Gentoo
<istvan> kyentei, it's not static, i think that dhclient did show an offer
<wilhart> thune3: damn i havent got thos paths there.
<istvan> let me go check
<wilhart> thune3: sorry wrong allert i hvae em
<kyentei> istvan: Not static in gui? How about /etc/network/interfaces ?
<giorgio> Ciao!
<MaRk-I> look: reboot and when you see the 2 icons press shift or spacebar and then press F6 you get a line that at the end says"  quiet splash --    add nomodeset to that line before the 2 dashes like so:   quiet splash nomodeset --
<hiexpo> DJAshnar,  backtrack is not based on gentoo and this is not backtrack channel you just left there
<DJAshnar> oops Pentoo is gentoo
<kyentei> DJAshnar: BackTrack 4 is based on Ubuntu 8.10. Your issue could very well be a kernel issue.
<wilhart> thune3: ok scandit works in konsole and irssi but not tinyfugue
<look> MaRk-I, thanks ill try that
<kyentei> DJAshnar: I've had Toshiba issues on a laptop too. That was with 9.10. Perhaps 10.10 will fix it for you.
<DJAshnar> I updated the Kernel
<DJAshnar> 10.10 beta out yet?
<kyentei> DJAshnar: No, it's in alpha 3 now.
<lguenhael> hello everybody
<istvan> kyentei, it did the whole request pack bound thing accouridn to dhclient
<DJAshnar> Hmmm.  Can I use Wubi to install the alpha?
<kyentei> istvan: And can you ping the device from which you received your IP Address?
<bruce__> DJAshnar: wubi install isn't working yet in 10.10
<itsux2bu> i installed Virtualbox and Ubuntu 10.04 server with LAMP on my windows vista system. my router has assigned ubuntu a "local" IP address.. I know i need to port forward.. but what port(s) and how does someone on the other side of my router "surf" to my LAMP webserver? i don't have a domain name pointing to my system..
<Andorin> So I'm trying to make a video for someone with limited hardware... I recorded video with Cheese and gtkRecordMyDesktop, audio with the Sound Recorder, blended them together with Pitivi and rendered it as both .ogv and .mpeg... when I open the file in WinFF to convert to another format, it plays the video all wrong... colors are screwed up, the whole thing looks staticy, it's made up of large blocks of discolored pixels. Are there no other
<lguenhael> I would like to know if it is possible to do a virtual installation of a 64bits OS if the real computer is a 32bits one?
<Andorin> good converters?
<aeon-ltd> Andorin: for what?
<Andorin> aeon-ltd: Video files
<hiexpo> lguenhael,  no
<kermit> why is something sending signal 15 to my ntpd whenever my wireless connection changes?
<kermit> (and how do i stop it)
<h00k> itsux2bu: that's probably better suited for #vbox or ##windows for how to set that up
<kyentei> Andorin: ffmpeg?
<Andorin> kyentei: WinFF is a graphical front end for ffmpeg
<istvan> kyentei, and /etc/network/interfaces has only 2 lines. one is auto lo, and the second is similar. and i can't ping the device i got the ip from
<axisys> how can convert this [858919.623359] in human readable time format like Aug 18 06:27:12 or something similar ?
<axisys> that was from dmesg
<kyentei> Andorin: Then I do not know, sorry
<istvan> kyentei, after tying to connect for a few seconds it shows me that error "wired network - you are now disconnected"
<kyentei> istvan: Pff..
<DJAshnar> Hmmm.  Need to learn a non Wubi install for the lappie then
<kyentei> istvan: yea, I'm familiar with that error. That's just the popup though, doesn't give us any info about the cause
<istvan> kyentei, where would i find the log for that error?
<h00k> axisys: you could do the math, that's how many seconds *after* power-on
<aeon-ltd> Andorin: handbrake
<kyentei> istvan: All your logs are saved in /var/log
<kermit> axisys: date -d "-858919.623359 seconds"
<bruce__> DJAshnar: I don't recommend an alpha release to fix a problem. You could try the live CD version of 10.10, but I wouldn't mess with it unless you have good backups
<rkavalap> Hello, require some help in debugging firmware failure
<istvan> kyentei, which one should i look at for this?
<istvan> kyentei, messages?
<kyentei> istvan: I have no answer to that. I don't think this is an error that will be logged.
<glassresistor> why did they switch the default alt-tab behaviour(switch window immediately focus) to show borders but not the window?
<axisys> kermit: awesome! thanks a lot
<kyentei> istvan: Is there an "auto eth0" in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<LukaszTarkowski> alright everything seems to be working fine now ;)
<kyentei> istvan: Nevermind, I don't have that in there either.
<wilhart> how do i setI set recode_out_default_charset to ISO-8859-1. default
<axisys> kermit: time to read the date manual again :-)
<kyentei> istvan: Pff.. I don't think your problem is ubuntu related. Unless, of course, any other operating system on your PC does fine.
<LukaszTarkowski> Well I'm gonna get something to eat so bye for now
<Andorin> aeon-ltd: Latest version of handbrake is incompatible with Ubuntu's GNOME
<istvan> kyentei, there is a message in that log that says 'eth0 pausing enabled'
<toader> hi, how to restart Ubuntu to recovery mode by command line? As now i am at home, i can ssh to my computer in office. I want to restart the Ubuntu without starting X-window as i need to run a program. thanks
<istvan> kyentei, i have other computers connected to the same switch (including ubuntu) that work fine. no idea why this one won't
<kyentei> istvan: Okay, does it give you any other information?
<kyentei> istvan: And live cd's? Could you try a live cd in that PC for me and test network connectivity?
<istvan> kyentei, sure, i'll go try a live cd now
<Mogga> how can i query the filesystem type of a volume?
<hiexpo> DJAshnar,   why are you in all of are channels pentoo backtrack_linux and here in ubuntu are you trying to do a specific thing or just roaming for any free info you can get ?
<gimmickless_> anybody know the terminal command to sniff out wireless access points?
<erUSUL> Mogga: sudo blkid ?
<_F-117> lol
<axisys> kermit: 858919 sec should be 9 days since I last reboot on Aug 5
<aeon-ltd> Andorin: hows it?
<toader> hi, how to restart Ubuntu to recovery mode by command line? As now i am at home, i can ssh to my computer in office. I want to reboot it  but without starting X-window in order to  run a program. thanks
<kermit> axisys: yeah i figured
<bint> hi there
<axisys> kermit: but date -d "-858919.623359 seconds" give Aug 8
<bint> is it easy to change the language of an ubuntu system after installation?
<axisys> kermit: thats only 3 days
<jaymon> i noticed that jaunty auto starts monit. how do i restart monit ? i
<kermit> axisys: aug 5 was 13 days ago
<axisys> kermit: and 858919 secs later it should be aug 14
<jaymon> initctl list doesn't show 'monit' on its list
<Mogga> erUSUL: thanks that's perfect
<toader> hi, how to restart Ubuntu to recovery mode by command line? As now i am at home, i can ssh to my computer in office. I want to reboot it but without starting X-window in order to run a program. thanks
<kermit> axisys: i don't understand what you're trying to do
<axisys> kermit: [858919.623359] device-mapper: table: 252:0: multipath: error getting device
<axisys> kermit: i want to find out what day is that
<toader> hi, how to restart Ubuntu to recovery mode by command line? As now i am at home, i can ssh to my computer in office. I want to reboot it but without starting X-window in order to run a program. thanks
<erUSUL> toader: recovery mode wont run sshd; will it?
<axisys> kermit: normal math says sometime aug 13
<axisys> kermit: how do I get aug 13 using date tool ?
<aeon-ltd> Andorin: it claims 10.04 should have fixed the issue with 9.10
<sammarks> hey guys, im experiencing a major problem.
<axisys> kermit: i am getting aug 8
<kermit> axisys: oh, that time, n, is ((field 2 of /proc/uptime) -n) seconds ago
<toader> erUSUL: oh, yes, so how can i restart it without start the x-window
<Andorin> Now it looks like my problem is that ffmpeg won't correctly play back an .ogv file.
<Cl1FF> any1 know how to empty Ubuntu's recent memory? (it might be called the cache) Lucid 64bit
<bruce__> DJAshnar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520618
<kermit> Cl1FF: aptitude clean
<sammarks> okay, so whenever i install ubuntu separate from windows, as in a dual boot, and i get it started and running, after a short period of time it'll either log me off or shut down completely. I've heard that it's because of X-Server, but i disabled that and the problem is still occuring. Any suggestions?
<harrison> does anyone here know of datarecovery software other than testdisk?
<sammarks> but when i install it in a virtual machine, it runs fine.
<sammarks> i think it may be because my processor is a little warmer than it should be
<erUSUL> toader: disable gdm from starting. edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment ( put # in front) lines from "start on" to "stop on" included ( make a backup of the file just in case )
<sammarks> but that doesn't mean my computer should crash on me :/
<erUSUL> !undelete | harrison
<ubottu> harrison: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<PeterDrop> Not recommended for daily desktop usage <--- what mean that?
<PeterDrop> ubuntu 64 bits
<axisys> kermit: so is there a way I can get the time in same time format as in syslog.. so that i could say it happend on aug 13
<BiggFREE> Can we trust the wubi app ?
<axisys> instead of doing the math myself everytime
<foul_owl> I'm having some wierd freezing issues. I'm running Ubuntu Hardy on a Dell Poweredge R200. Running firefox, nautilus, and gkrellm. Sometimes the mouse pointer will just freeze during periods of high CPU load, despite having two processors. Running top when idle, xorg seems to be using the most processor power, somewhere between 13% and 23%.
<harrison> ubottu  I am useing an ext4 file system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harrison> to bad
<Cl1FF> kermit, thanx a ton!
<BiggFREE> Can we trust the wubi app ?
<rocode> Yes.
<BiggFREE> ty
<PeterDrop> what about the 64 bit, ubuntu installation warning?
<kermit> axisys: read a b < /proc/uptime;date -d "-$((${b/.[0-9]*/}-858919)) seconds"
<PeterDrop> i have a 64 bits machine, what its supose to do
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: works like a charm - maybe you will encounter some problems with flash
<gasull> Hi.  Can anybody tell me why I can't use gedit to edit a file as another user? http://dpaste.com/230816/  Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> gasull: sudo makes you root? not chnage users
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: what about the sound? nvidia integrated
<Rummage> Because gedit hates you. Or maybe you don't have the file in this other user's possession.
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: can't tell
<gasull> aeon-ltd: sudo -u makes you the user you want
<axisys> kermit: that gives aug 16.. not aug 13
<PeterDrop> grgrgr, well i have to test xD thanks tuxifier
<aeon-ltd> gasull: 2nd thing, your using vim?
<gasull> aeon-ltd: try sudo -u anotheruser whoami
<axisys> kermit: so what are those two seconds in /proc/uptime
<magicianlord> *you're
<axisys> kermit: in the meantime.. /var/log/kern.log gives the right format
<gasull> aeon-ltd: I am able to edit the file with vim as another user, but not with gedit
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gasull> erUSUL: thanks
<axisys> according to /var/log/kern.log that time is from Aug 15 06:52:14
<axisys> kermit: ^
<gasull> erUSUL: same error: (gedit:2443): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<axisys> kermit: so your one liner should give a date something similar..
<C_Okie> So I think I confused what I wanted to do when I wanted to explained it last night, I would like to have the %UserRoot% in windows be stored on a seperate partition as from the OS and System Files , could mounting do this? And I want to do this for backup ease purposes, would this be best to keep the system files with the os , or store it on another partition?
<TheSimkin> hey guys, how do you install kdevelop on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !software | TheSimkin
<ubottu> TheSimkin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<axisys> kermit: it is giving Mon Aug 16 15:59:42 EDT 2010 instead
<display> I just want everyone to know that using this nickname on this channel is a really really bad idea.
<edbian> display, Why is that?
<erUSUL> edbian: constant highlighting ?
<axisys> kermit: so I guess easy answer is if you want to get the dmesg timestamp in human readable format .. just look at /var/log/kern.log
<display> every other message is someone who can't get their "display" driver to work, so I keep getting beeped, edbian
<hiexpo> sup edbian
<C_Okie> back '
<edbian> display, ha, that sucks
<edbian> hiexpo, Hey.  How are you?
<magicianlord> what is the correct time on the moon right now?
<trism> gasull: if you want to use gedit with another user other than root, you need to add them to xhost, so they can use the x server: xhost +si:localuser:username;
<tuxifier> edbian: would be wheel of fortune feeling :P
<hiexpo> good and you edbian
<tuxifier> ding ding ding ding :P
<twisted_> yo :) I have a server with ubuntu server on it. However I have a file (multiple actually) that have unicode characters. The server claims it doesn't exist... so I have the feeling the charset is not properly set. Is the kernel compiled with UTF-8/16 or... C?
<C_Okie> ...
<bsmith093> im downloading an extremely large (5.6GB) bz2 file will my ext4 partition have any problem with it
<erUSUL> gasull: just use a terminal editor
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: nice post here ""Not recommended for daily usage" is ridiculous. Does it work only if you use it once a week? Three times a month? On the second Tuesday after Easter? If it works once a week it will work every day right?
<PeterDrop> xd
<edbian> tuxifier, ha ha
<duffydack> bsmith093, no
<edbian> hiexpo, I'm good.  Here to help! :)
<bsmith093> so what are the size limits if any?
<gasull> trism: would it be xhost +si:myuser:otheruser ?
<hiexpo> edbian,  ya and learn a little both ways
<trism> gasull: no, just replace username with the username you want to add: xhost +si:localuser:someguy;
<duffydack> is it TB or XB, i dont know
<trism> gasull: if the username was someguy
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: :)) I'm using ubuntu 64 bit cause I have 8GB of RAM on my notebook
<gasull> erUSUL: actually, I'm trying to run Windows apps in Wine as another user, but I'm starting with something simpler first :-)
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<rww> bsmith093: 16 TiB on a 4k block filesystem
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: and I can't tell any problems except flash issues from time to time
<gasull> trism:  got it. thanks
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: the 32bit flash wrapper consumes a lot of cpu in some cases
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: humm, what a bout use gnome or kde?
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: I am using both
<trism> gasull: you can remove the user when you're done by replacing + with -
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: iam just devel, and i dont care about nice widget or that stuff
<kermit> why is NetworkManager sending signal 15 to ntpd?
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: as I said - only flash issues on some websites that's all
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: why use both? one is not enought? just curious, before ..
<TheSimkin> ubottu: the problem is i used to do apt-get install kdevelop
<TheSimkin> ubottu: but now it's not there.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gasull> trim: great.  It works now.  Thank you :-)
<TheSimkin> it says to install qdevelop, not the same thing
<axisys> looks like going with kern.log is the recommended method
<axisys> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17829/
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: I'm a curious guy and linux professional - just wanna be on track :)
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: ahh ok :)
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<webczat> Hey.
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: I am playing and working a lot with linux which includes a lot learning by doing - and sometimes learning by burning :P
<bint> a question: when i set up ubuntu
<bint> it asks me for a username and a password
<bint> is this the standard root user?
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: well i burn a lot
<webczat> How to make a live usb pendrive with language selection/etc, if i can't really use startup disk creator or unetbootin?
<webczat> i mean this requires gfxboot that i'm not sure how to use
<h00k> ubottu: sudo | bint
<ubottu> bint: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bint> well i just installed unbuntu.. never had linux before..
<bint> but if i do a sudo command i need a password? don't i?
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: i am just researching what linux dist choose, u are test another dist apart of ubuntu?
<uh0g0rl0n0s> congratulations
<webczat> ?
<bint> and this password is the one i did choose while installing ubntu=?
<tuxifier> bint: thats the pw you specified on installation
<bint> ahh
<bint> k
<badnaam> hello all
<edbian> PeterDrop, I use Debian :)
<bint> so my login passwd and the sudu passwd are the same
<badnaam> I am having an issue where sound comes out my laptop speaks and external connected speakers at the same time
<aguitel> how uninstall all games?
<bint> so if i wanna have 1 account for too ppl without permisson for sudo i have to create another account and call this one administrator
<PeterDrop> edbian: iam just whatching some screenshots
<badnaam> looking through the forums it seems I need to install linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-13-generic but I don't know how to, can someone please help?
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: I testet a lot suse, redhat, debian, gentoo, fedora, mandrake, slackware, lfs, yellowdog, puppy, easy linux, ubuntu, kubuntu :)
<PeterDrop> :S
<VOVS04> 8-)
<webczat> no one knows what i can do?
<tuxifier> bint: ?
<badnaam> looking through the forums it seems I need to install linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-13-generic but I don't know how to
<duffydack> badnaam, sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-13-generic
<badnaam> duffydack it says can't find package
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: if you want to learn how linux "reallly" works - give gentoo a try - but consider a lot of frustration :P
<aguitel> how uninstall all games?
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: and a lot of rtfm
<duffydack> bint, first user created has sudo rights.  make another user and add them to sudoers if you want 2 accounts with sudo
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: nono, i dont have to many time for spend
<foul_owl> I'm having some wierd freezing issues. I'm running Ubuntu Hardy on a Dell Poweredge R200. Running firefox, nautilus, and gkrellm. Sometimes the mouse pointer will just freeze during periods of high CPU load, despite having two processors. Running top when idle, xorg seems to be using the most processor power, somewhere between 13% and 23%.
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: i dont wanna be frustrated a week instaling some driver or exploring some rare config file
<babu__> how to install skype messenger in lucid
<duffydack> badnaam, seems it doesnt exist.  odd
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: they live, they learn, they die. they live :P
<PeterDrop> haha
<neverblue> babu__, there is the ubuntu guide
 * dreamtraveler geia
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: no time
<neverblue> i believe its covered in it, as well as, many other application installations
<badnaam> duffyback: thanks for checking, any ideas on how to fix issues with sound. my sound comes out of the laptop speaker and external speakers (connected to headphone jack) at the same time
<bint> if i wanna see everything listed (ctrl 2) is there an option to activate it for everything?
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: i think iam gonna master ubuntu+gnome , just i need a nice programing desktop
<PeterDrop> tuxifier: i get the less side problem posible
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: if you are a dev guy - you may check out kdevelop :)
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: can be installed in ubuntu but needs some kde libs
<duffydack> babu__, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-p4
<PeterDrop> i use netbeans for dev
<tuxifier> PeterDrop: I see
<duffydack> badnaam, thats a bug, it happens to me
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<badnaam> duffydack: no resolution? thats a bad bug!
<jsemar> can someone recommend a linux tool for me to take an .mpeg => crop out about 45 seconds => convert to .mp4
<duffydack> badnaam, wouldnt be a bug if it had one
<underdev> hi- how do i get the total size of a directory + all it's sub directory
<underdev> ?
<badnaam> duffydack: :)doh!
<tuxifier> jsemar: ffmpeg maybe?
<ChogyDan> jsemar: avidemux
<duffydack> jsemar, avidemux
<jsemar> thx
<tuxifier> underdev: du -s <dir>
<duffydack> badnaam, file a bug report
<badnaam> ok, thanks for your help
<underdev> jsemar: to crop use audacity
<duffydack> badnaam, or wait for 10.10, it might fix it :)
<underdev> jsemar: to convery use winff
<underdev> jsemar: if you want the simple graphical tools
<jsemar> sounds right
<underdev> tuxifier: thank yuo!
<duffydack> jsemar, for cropping with easy tools, use avidemux
<tuxifier> underdev: or check my blog post http://www.tuxify.de/?p=27 - this article is in german but the commands are international of cource
<russellcox> so what do people normally use this for?
<duffydack> winff isnt quite the same anymore now ffmpeg has presets.. not as useful as it once was.  if I need ffmpeg for something I use shell
<underdev> tuxifier: no, that's exacltly what i needed
<Rummage> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with alsamixer. Every time I boot the speaker volume is muted.
<tuxifier> underdev: the post gives you disk top ten and stuff
<underdev> duffydack: we can't all be that cool :)
<tuxifier> underdev: a tool you might also consider is ncdu
<trijntje> Hi all,  I want to run a program sequentially on a map and all its submaps, how would I do this?
<babu__> wat's the main difference bn java and j2me
<tuxifier> folks I am out for today - time to take a nap in germany :)
<duffydack> underdev, winff is missing a lot of what I once used.  it only has presets itself for extensions I dont need.  ffmpeg -vpre {preset} much more useful
<tuxifier> bye
<Typhlosion> Can someone help me with a wlan problem?
<underdev> duffydack: okay.  I just use it mostly to turn flv's into mp3s
<soreau> Typhlosion: Not if you dont ask your question
<shawnboy> ChogyDan, Remember I was having lock ups at boot? I don't know what changed, but I uninstalled fglrx ati proprietary driver and reinstalled. That fixed it. FYI.
<meltingwax> does ubuntu install any firewalls by default?
<babu__> wat's the main difference bn java and j2me
<duffydack> underdev, ok.  ffmpeg -i file.flv -ab 192k -ac 2 file.mp3
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: maybe it was just a harddrive error
<trijntje> !firewall | meltingwax
<ubottu> meltingwax: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<underdev> duffydack: lol- see that's why i need winff :)  i'll never remember that :)
<wilhart> anyone know how to set all these: http://pastebin.ca/1919705 to en_US ?
<underdev> duffydack: i don't even know my cell phone number offhand
<underdev> yet i'm linux all the way!  Ubuntu- so easy a caveman can use it.
<Typhlosion> I recently installed updates, then I restarted and now my wlan does not want to work anymore. It says all wireless networks would be deactivated. dmesg http://pastebin.com/aG1pJz01
<Alan502> Hi, Please i need help! i cannot access my /home/ directory unless it is from a live cd!
<Alan502> Two weird files are on that partition: al?.s?id?.pub  al?.s?id?.pub.pub
<Alan502> does anybody know what are those_
<monokrome> I am using Intel HDA version 5 audio as my sound card and Ubuntu does not automatically start snd_hda_intel, so I have to use modprobe to do it
<monokrome> Now that I've used modprobe, how can I make it default?
<Alan502> is anybody helpful here by the way?
<Rummage> Okay guys, I've set up a dirty workaround that requires me to enter my password twice on login, because the only way I've found to get my speakers set up quickly is sudo alsactl restore.
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Tulutu
<Typhlosion> I think not
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Tulutu
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Tulut
<Tulutu> DarkNeo
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Windows is better than Ubuntu !
<Tulutu> WINDOWS IS BETTER
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Ubuntu SUXXXXX !
<ubuntu> o_o
<Tulutu> WINDOWS RULEZ
<Xx-Dark_Neo-xX> Ubuntuis for THE GAY !!
<duffydack> srsly
<ubuntu> Xx-Dark_Neo-xX: please leave
<edbian> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<rizzuh_laptop> Here's another troll
<Tulutu> WINDOWS
<Tulutu> WINDOWS
<Tulutu> WINDOWS
<FloodBot2> Tulutu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizzuh_laptop> ubuntu, you stole the name.
<klappi> monokrome: add it to /etc/modules
<maco> dangit wrong xx<tab>
<Tulutu> WINDOWS FOREVER
<Tulutu> NEVER GIVE YOU UP
<Tulutu> WINDOWS
<datacrusher> Tulutu, you bet there will be
<iceroot> !ops | Tulutu
<ubottu> Tulutu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<datacrusher> get your cheers to #windows
<rizzuh_laptop> thanks maco and h00k
 * datacrusher likes to feed trolls
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :|
<wilhart> anyone know how to set all these: http://pastebin.ca/1919705 to en_US ?
<ceno> hi guys
<shawnboy> ChogyDan, sometimes I run my notebook on AC with removed battery. Could've been low power "dip." Who knows. Glad I didn't have to reinstall.
<display> Can someone do me a big favour and send me a PM real quick?
<xxploit> maco, what was i kicked for?
<Typhlosion> I think that it is easier to build a linux myself than to use Ubuntu with all its annoying bugs
<IdleOne> xxploit: it was a tab fail I believe
<maco> xxploit: by accident
<jstar> xD
<underdev> Alan502: people are helpful, i just don't think anyone knows what your problem is
 * MSHughes gives _ng a hearty slap
<underdev> Alan502: i don't
<maco> xxploit: someone else who started with xx was trolling and i was trying to kick them and missed
 * _ng smacks MSHughes with a red Swingline stapler
<duffydack> moan whine bitch moan.
<ceno> I'm trying to share a folder on a usb hard drive (FAT32) over a samba network share but I get "Unable to mount location". Is this a permission problem?
<aeon-ltd> Typhlosion: everything has bugs
<xxploit> maco, ok thx thought maybe my ferret got on my comp and sent stuff to the channel lol, cause usually i just idle here
<IdleOne> !language | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<duffydack> sorry
<maco> xxploit: i sent you a PM to tell you what happened...or at least i think i did
<rizzuh_laptop> While messing around I somehow got Grub 2 to only display Windows 7 (loader) and not the Ubuntu entries. How do I get it back? I followed the Grub2 article on the wiki, section Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD exactly, update-grub saw the Linux kernel and Windows 7 loader, but it only added W7 to the config file :| I'm leaning towards wiping the partitions.
<xxploit> maco, yes i see that now, have so many channels open i didnt take notice, thx man
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, I wish I had an explanation to that.  How much was you "messing" around
<Alan502> underdev: do you know what those files might be_
<Alan502> underdev: I know many people here are better with ubuntu than me!
<zus> lol i likr the tabs in xchat but ive so many channels i went to tree view
<zus> display,  are you all set?
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, trying to get Grub to only display "Ubuntu 10.04" and "Windows 7" in the menu.
<Typhlosion> aeon-ltd, yes, but if you create your own os you would have a far better ability to fix the bugs. At least in my own program I know when a bug occurs why it occurs or I can easily find it out.
<display> did the messages send before, zus?? The ones I sent?
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, did you chroot ?
<zus> display,  yeah
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, when I tried recovering?
<zus> display,  your a star and are you getting this
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, yeah
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, at that time, yes.
<display> zus, aces. I'm working on my first real attempt at an IRC client, which promptly crashed for some reason
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, I followed the guide on the wiki
<masta_> hi
<display> zus, thanks for your help though :D
<Typhlosion> But with Ubuntu there are too many programs doing stuff so I have to search in the internet for days to find a solution - or no solution... :/
<Typhlosion> same as with Windows
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, odd..    do you have a seperate home partition?
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, yeah.
<russellcox> how do i install a .sh file?
<look> I need a bit of help
<mneptok> russellcox: what is the file?
<russellcox> install.sh
<underdev> Alan502: i don't.  but it's not due to lack of helpfulness.  See the pure gold about audacity/winff earlier :)
<mneptok> russellcox: what do you expect it to install?
<MSHughes> russellcox, make it executable and just ./install.sh
<russellcox> game
<look> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 and need to install the latest drivers but i can't ping google...
<mneptok> russellcox: WHAT game?
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, well its not ideal but since you have been asking for a while... it might be worth marking your installed packages, then reinstalling, but not formatting your home partition.
<look> i know i had an internet connection on it before
<russellcox> Wormux
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, it's encrypted :|
<mneptok> russellcox: install from the repos
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, if you have followed the wiki, and chrooted etc, then I dont know what else
<russellcox> ok
<mneptok> russellcox: sudo apt-get install wormux
<masta_> list
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, and me hasn't saved the encryption key.
<russellcox> look: are u using a wired or wireless connection?
<Friar> I'm getting an error when trying to connect to my vpn with kvpnc...it says:the current -script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, your home or your whole hd.
<meltingwax> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Friar> Is that the reason that I can't get connected
<webczat> Hey!
<webczat> Can i use usb-creator on non-ubuntu?
<meltingwax> lal
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, home.
<look> russellcox, a wired connection
<webczat> The problem is that i downloaded it and it sait that i don't have udisks running while i do!
<russellcox> ask it again for others i personally have never used a VPN
<look> russellcox, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 from the CD to a system that i had to force xvesa to get the nvidia driver
<hiexpo> omg
<webczat> so?
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, any chance of just backing up your files and remaking it
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, might be time consuming but it would fix it :(
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, I can't access them, that's the issue. Can't boot into Ubuntu.
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, oh, duh me
<ceno> Answered my own question, it was a permission problem. Does anyone know if samba logs errors to some file? "failed" isn't really much of an error >_<
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, you cant access them from the livecd?
<okapi14> Hi all I can I fix this error "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt-gtk-3.6-java_3.6-1~ppa4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<okapi14>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/java/swt.jar', which is also in package libswt-gtk-3.5-java 0:3.5.2-1~ppa1
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, no, as /home is encrypted :|
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, odd.  my usbstick is encrypted but it mounts, with the proper password
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, I guess it will work if I enter my password, but how do I mount it and log-in? xD
<hassanz> hi my alsa mixer setting reset after reboot anyine got any idea why?
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, from the live CD?
<ceno> Does anyone know the default "configuration" used when auto mounting an external usb disk?
<babu__> is there any room for ieee
<look> ubuntu does not have a driver for my network card...
<babu__> #ieee
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop,  like any other drive?
<look> any ideas on how i can install this driver?
<xangua> babu__: ieee¿
<xangua> look: what driver¿
<look> xangua, the nvidia drivers...
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, well, I have no idea xD I'd need to mount it as /home at the login screen, but I have no idea how.
<look> xangua, and i have no idea what driver i need
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, you dont need to mount it as /home, just mount it to get your data off it
<xangua> look: just go to system>administration>hardware support, install the one that recomends you
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, it needs to be decrypted first though.
<look> xangua, that would be easy if i had the drivers for the internet connection
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, which it does, when you give the password
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, it never asks for the password when I mount it.
<xangua> and what is your wireless card look¿
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, ah.  how did you encrypt it
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, during the install I selected the "ecrypt my home directory" option.
<look> xangua, i don't have a wireless card in a desktop, i didn't say i had a laptop, i have an Nvidia made wired connection NIC
<hassanz> hi my alsa mixer setting reset after reboot anyone got any idea why?
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, any way to completely remove grub2 and reinstall it from live cd when chrooted?
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, will aptitude work fine?
<hiexpo> gl
<mneptok> look: most nVidia wired NIC chipsets have open drivers that are included in the kernel by default.
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, it should have worked as is...   grub-install /whatever and update-grub
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, well update-grub said it detected Linux kernel and Windows 7, but only 7 shows up on the menu.
<look> mneptok, well my ubuntu install does not see the NIC card at all only the local loopback
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, to remove it I guess you`d need your windows 7 cd and boot it choose repair and bootsect /nt60 c:\ /mbr
<mneptok> look: is the interface enabled in the BIOS?
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, but that wont fix it
<look> mneptok, in my BIOS?!
<mneptok> look: ys, in the BIOS.
<rizzuh_laptop> duffydack, I know how to restore the Windows bootloader to the MBR, but I mean, will I be able to remoev the grub2 package completely with settings and so on and reinstall it?
<KE1HA> rizzuh_laptop, have you tried the ALT then F4 and got to the Recovery mode?
<KE1HA> ALT meaning ALT ISO
<rizzuh_laptop> KE1HA, nope.
<rizzuh_laptop> KE1HA, when should I press that?
<look> mneptok, can you explain a bit? ive had a huge hassel getting this install to work im just getting rly annoyed at it.
<duffydack> rizzuh_laptop, I dont think it will make a difference.  update-grub isnt adding ubuntu to your grub.cfg for some odd reason.
<mneptok> look: reboot the machine. press the correct key to enter the BIOS. look around in the BIOS settings and make sure that the onboard Ethernet has not been disabled there.
<rizzuh_laptop> Yep, but I guess reinstalling clean will fix that, the grub2 files may be corrupted or something IDK :|
<KE1HA> Give that a Shot, get an ALT ISO. When your presented with Install test, etc. select recovery mode, you can repair / re-install Grub from there.
<look> mneptok, ok and once that is done tell me the drivers i need to install if the BIOS does not work
<mneptok> look: i have no idea.
<rizzuh_laptop> KE1HA, oh, alternate CD. Will try.
<tuga3d> hi, i'm on a dell laptop and ubuntu 10.04 and my laptop has random freezes, how can i make sure is hardware related?
<mneptok> look: *what* nVidia NOC shipset? what revision? who supplies the Linux drivers, nVidia ... or? where do you get them? do you have to compile a Linux kernel module yourself? is it already compiled?
<lov255> look: your BIOS is not working?
<KE1HA> Yeah, I tested allot of those this week, works pretty well. Just make sure you recover the right partitions :-)
<zus> display_ hello
<wabash> Can anyone point me to a good resource for getting wireless networking working?
<Blue1> tuga3d: have you tried another operating system?
<hiexpo> look,  relax everyone here is just here to help free of charge we help others on our own time not yours thanks
<mneptok> look: you need to provide a LOT more information about your hardware before anyone can give you educated advice.
<lov255> wabash: explain a little more of what you are trying to do
<Blue1> wabash: what kind of lan?
<vieira> estou usando o lubuntu
<bcbc2> tuga3d: does it freeze during boot up (before the login screen)?
<hassanz> hi my alsa mixer setting reset after reboot anyine got any idea why?
<Blue1> !es | vieira
<ubottu> vieira: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tuga3d> Blue1: yep, other linux distros, also freezes
<mneptok> Blue1: too bad that's Portugese :P
<bint> hey there... i'm using ubuntu for 5 minutes now.. but there's something i really dont like.. if i change a directory it doesn't show me the full path where i'm in right now and i can't copy the path of my current location
<bint> can i somehow change this?
<xangua> thats portuguese Blue
<xangua> Blue1*
<wabash> Blue1:  lov255: Well, I don't know much about wireless on Ubu yet. I am not seeing wlan0 as a device, so I'm not sure how to get started. The wiki is really really full of holes.
<Blue1> mneptok: I have enough difficulties with english
<bint> and is it possible to display everything listed (ctrl 2)
<lov255> bint: pwd
<bint> pwd?
<tuga3d> blue1: are you portuguese?
<aeon-ltd> Typhlosion: you still here?, i think arch linux is a distro you'd like, its almost completely barebones from base, and everything is built by you(and the package manager) so all conflict bugs are easy to spot
<Blue1> tuga3d: that would indicate a hardware problem
<look> can some one tell me the drivers i need for a ubuntu 10.04 install?
<ThomasB2k> bint
<lov255> wabash: what are you using for Ubuntu box and wireless card?
 * Blue1 checks
<ThomasB2k> bint, in the file manager, press Ctrl L
 * Blue1 is american today
<wabash> lov255: it's all built in. Newish laptop
<tuga3d> blue1: thanks
<hiexpo> look,  what wifi card you have  > thats first ?
<lov255> bint: type pwd to get your current full path
<Typhlosion> aeon-ltd: Thank you, I will tray it :)
<bint> ahh thx ThomasB2k
<wabash> hiexpo: How do you do that?
<look> hiexpo, i have a Nvidia made wired card
<tuga3d> Blue1: is there some software to try to pinpoint with hardware part is faulty?
<bint> is this permanent when i pressed ctrl L?
<bint> well i'll see thx :)
<Blue1> tuga3d: yeah you can run a sytem diagnostic hang on
<lov255> wabash: awww you are going to have problems, let me suggest you do what I did, go out and buy a cheep Belkin USB wireless G adapter, I got mine from PC Richard & Son for $29
<wabash> lov255: Ok, good idea. But I'd also like to learn how to deal with the system.
<Blue1> tuga3d: System/Adminstration/System Testing
<tuga3d> Blue1:  thanks again :)
<hiexpo> one sec busy in another channel
<lov255> wabash: last week I spent 5 days trying to get a Linksys USB card to work with my Ubuntu, with the help of major guru's in this chat room we where not able to make it work...I am very hard headed and spent over 50 hours trying to get it to work...trust me I bought my Belkin and pluged in to laptop and worked in 2 sec
<lov255> wabash: 50+ hours or 2 sec. it s up to you, there are people in thie room that will work with you for the 50+ hours LOL
<Blue1> lov255: would that work with a network printer, you think?
<lov255> blue1: to connect to the Network printer?
<hiexpo> lspci -v | less
<Blue1> lov255: yes
<MrNicely> omg
<hiexpo> look,  lspci -v | less
<Blue1> lov255: it's either that, or I need either get a wireless router with more then 4 ports, or put a router behind a router
<look> hiexpo, i have given up and just going to install 9.10 till the driver issue is fixed
<itsux2bu> you just ned more wired ports??
<lov255> blue1: I really am not sure, I do not know enough about the communications with printers in ubuntu...I would assume Linux would be looking for printer on LPT or USB ports...and well card is attached to USB, however the driver would have to tell the USB to detect the wireless printer
<lov255> blue1: however on the other hand if the printer has an IP address on your network I do not see why Ubuntu would not be able to pick it up
<hiexpo> look,  you may never get the driver than
<Blue1> lov255: YEAH that's excatly what I don't know....
<Sonja> is it really gonna be called Orgasmic Ocelot?
<lov255> blue1: last time I worked with wireless printers was over a year ago...to make it work it needed an IP on the network through the router
 * Blue1 is proud of himself - only took about 2.5 hours to debug and get autofs up and running yesterday 
<hiexpo> look and yes i still use 9.10
<harmandeep> hi guys
<lov255> blue1: if you get the IP from the printer and set it up on Ubuntu as a network device you should not have a problem
<harmandeep> newbie here
<hiexpo> !ask  | harmandeep
<ubottu> harmandeep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> lov255: ahh that's twhat I thought I might put some of my less used devices like dvr and phone on to another router behind the router -- chepeast way to go, that would free port for printer
<iury> Hi Guys
#ubuntu 2010-08-19
<itsux2bu> why get a router, just get a switch..
<iury> My touchpad is freezing
<lov255> blue1: just make sure you set the other router with a base IP address that is different from your first or they will conflict
<wabash> Is there any way to find out, through the OS, what model of computer you have? something in /proc, maybe?
<iury> I got a dell xps studio 1340 with ubuntu lucid
<Striker723> if i recompile the kernel manually outside of gmerge, what do i need to copy over correctly to ensure it boots up fine? just the vmlinux.uimg ?
<harmandeep> although CHKCONFIG can be installed on UBUNTU LUCID via repositories ... ||| i m not able to configure services via it ... it throws some errors at output ........ so can we CHKCONFIG on UBUNTU/DEBIAN systems or not for  CONFIGURING SERVICES
<lov255> itsux2bu: I was assuming he wanted two seperate lans, good idea with a phone system
<KE1HA> Blue1, you don't need a second router, just a hub to hang off your existing router is more than sufficient.
<itsux2bu> VOIP?
<harmandeep> or do we need to use some DEBIAN BASED utils ?
<iury> Even restarting the gnome the cursor stays freeze
<itsux2bu> yea.. KE1HA
<lov255> I think he said VOIP
<lov255> blue1: you still here?
<Alan502> Hi! I cannot mount the partition where i have my /home in any directory, i can only view it from a live cd. When i try to mount he parition it says that it "is already mounted or <directory> is busy." However, when i run umount /dev/sdb7 (which is the partition with my home directory) it says /dev/sdb7 is not mounted. What could be the problem, any help will be appreciated!
<C_Okie> Hei Hvordan Er Deg
<lov255> alan502: New install of Ubuntu?
<Blue1> lov255: i can be
<jet> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu on an old iBook G4, but the keymap is wrong, and i can't do no pipe or tilde, I only could find on forums old answers which don't work for Lucid, thanks for your help
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi people
<Alan502> lov255: not at all, i installed it like 4 months ago
<lov255> blue1: LOL we where wondering if you where talking about VOIP - I was assuming you where talking about VOIP that is why I did not say anything about the double router
<hiexpo> wabash,  yes i just don't rem the command though
<Alan502> lov255: i didn't do anything unsual for it to happen, i think the last thing i did was run the update manager
<C_Okie> No responce :)
<Blue1> lov255: no, no voice over ip.  I have a captioning telephone -
<C_Okie> parse error ?
<lov255> Alan502: Sorry I can not help you someone else will have to help, if it was a new install I figured you might have had the same prob I had
<wabash> hiexpo: thank you.
<wabash> Anyone else maybe know it?
<Maximillion> I just installed IDLE and it's using python 2.6.5, is there a version for python 3?
<harmandeep> guys ... please answer
<Muscovy> Could someone tell me how to download a file using "ftpes"? I can't find any mention of it in the manpage.
<Muscovy> I'm trying to use wget.
<Alan502> lov255: what problem did you have?
<erUSUL> wabash: sudo dmidecode | less or sudo lshw | less
<hiexpo> wabash,  no prob
<wabash> erUSUL: thank you
<Blue1> lov255: http://www.captel.com/captel-800i.php
<C_Okie> Hiexpo, is having a seperate partition for C:\My Documents and Settings\ possible
<C_Okie> *?
<lov255> blue1: I would still say if you are doing telephone on the internet throw it on another router or acutally use your first for the telephone and second for all other...I would figure talking on the phone is more important then internet actavity, so your first router will run faster then 2nd...might sound a bit confusing the way I explained it
<pgpkeys> i sure would like to know what the heck is causing my system to completely stop responding when an email is being delivered and then respond fine once it's delivered
<enav> hi people.. i got some crazy problem with my computer.... im ubuntu user and 4 days ago i decided to use my second partition to install WinXp just to play online games.... well before 3 days my network card just stop to work on winxp, i made it work changing the speed mode of my NIC to 10PMPS,   and all is ok... the crazy thing of this is after doing that and rebooting my pc to load ubuntu... those changes just got permanent on the NIC...   how this is possible
<Blue1> lov255: I get fewer than 5 calls/week
<pgpkeys> i mean come on, can't be generating THAT damn much i/o to make the laptop go slughead first
<lov255> blue1: lol then do the oppisit
<enav> now i cant use my NIC on Ubuntu this is crazy i thought drivers only load on RAM not in the devices
<lov255> blue1 or use switch
<lov255> Although unless you get a managed switch you run into lost packet problems and etc...if you have the 2nd router best way to go
<erUSUL> enav: change the mode in ubuntu use ethtool ?
<Blue1> lov255: i will put a router behind a router - I have a non-wireless router, just taking up space, so no is the time to to it.  no cost just time to set up -- iirc the gateway for the 2nd router must be the ip addy of the first router.
<hiexpo> C_Okie,  i am not a windows guy sory
<enav> ok but is posible that my NIC save setting on some kind of temporal memory?????
<enav> i neve saw this before never
<C_Okie> ok
<itsux2bu> my voip box is a router
<Blue1> itsux2bu: yeah this is NOT voip
<itsux2bu> i can browse to it using its ip address
<erUSUL> enav: some nic hve a eeprom dunno if that saves settings or not... maybe they just keep whatver setting they had on shutdown
<C_Okie> Does ANYONE know if you can store C:\My doc and Settigns on a seperate partition?
<erUSUL> C_Okie: ##windows should know
<KE1HA> Yep same here, I dont understand this one, never see a need for a router behind a router, unless a DMZ was / is involoved.
<Blue1> C_Okie: i don't understand the question....I'll bet no one else does either
<wilhart> wilhart@dragonfly:~$ export LC_CTYPE=en_US.ISO-8859-1
<wilhart> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US.ISO-8859-1): No such file or directory
<enav> erUSUL:  yes i thought that  some NVRAM or EEPROM....
<wilhart> what directory and file does this search for?
<itsux2bu> oh.. what is it?  not Magicjack shit?
<lov255> blue1 gateway 255.255.255.0  - just make sure you change the defualt router IP to something different then the first - it is going to pull DHCP from your ISP
<hiexpo> C_Okie,  put them files  on a usb drive
<zarew> C_Okie: yea
<Blue1> itsux2bu: http://www.captel.com/captel-800i.php
<zarew> C_Okie: yea you can
<enav> erUSUL: is the first time i see this kind of feature on a device
<Blue1> lov255: okay
<tusk> hey
<erUSUL> lov255: gateway 255.255.255.0 ?? surely you meant netmask ?
<magicianlord> is it safe to use broadcom's closed source wireless driver? could it be leaking infoermation unsafely
<C_Okie> I mean a seperate partition on the same drive hiexpo
<Blue1> lov255: yeah I'd have a 192. net work and a 10. network -- and they don't need to talk to each other
<C_Okie> and zarew: how
<erUSUL> magicianlord: you are only using the firmware from them
<magicianlord> erUSUL: as in
<magicianlord> what is firmware
<Blue1> erUSUL: i always thought the gateway of the 2nd router, had to be the IP of the first router
<hiexpo> C_Okie,  i understand that why u wanna do that though ?
<tusk> whenever i open System -> administration -> windows wireless drivers     It crashes and doesnt respond (becomes black), i have tried reinstalling aswell as removing->installing again. This has not worked. Any help ?
<erUSUL> magicianlord: some kind of "bios" for the card
<zarew> C_Okie: right click my docs icon allows one to set any path
<lov255> blue1: do 192.168.15.1  your default is probably 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<Blue1> lov255: ahh okay...
<zarew> C_Okie: what version of windoze u on?
<itsux2bu> this for a deaf person?
<C_Okie> too have a backup of just that data i can backup on an ext hd once a while
<tusk> whenever i open System -> administration -> windows wireless drivers     It crashes and doesnt respond (becomes black), i have tried reinstalling aswell as removing->installing again. This has not worked. Any help ?
<LukaszTarkowski> Ok so now I'm identified ;)
<C_Okie> vista
<erUSUL> !ot | C_Okie zarew
<ubottu> C_Okie zarew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tusk> whenever i open System -> administration -> windows wireless drivers     It crashes and doesnt respond (becomes black), i have tried reinstalling aswell as removing->installing again. This has not worked. Any help ?
<hiexpo> C_Okie,  buy a usbthumb drive you can do that also and id is better also no partion computer crashes you don't
<zarew> sure I agree
<magicianlord> erUSUL: thanks
<tusk> hey erUSUL I found another wireless adapter - a USB NETGEAR MA111, I installed driver using windows wireless drivers then the system crashed -> rebooted -> windows wireless drivers nolonger works =[ what should i do ?
<C_Okie> ID?
<hiexpo> ^ sorry meant it
<tusk> hey
<hiexpo> C_Okie,  ^
<tusk> hey erUSUL I found another wireless adapter - a USB NETGEAR MA111, I installed driver using windows wireless drivers then the system crashed -> rebooted -> windows wireless drivers nolonger works =[ what should i do ?
<erUSUL> tusk: does not work out of the box ? without the windows thing ?
<KE1HA> tusk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear
<tusk> ??
<erUSUL> tusk: « sudo modprobe prism2_usb »
<C_Okie> sorry i am  just a lil out of it had wisdom teeth pulled
<tusk> erUSUL: will try
<tusk> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<tusk> ???
<tusk> what do i do ?
<LukaszTarkowski> I am having trouble with Ubuntu-One won't start the settings
<erUSUL> tusk: is just a warning. ignore
<tusk> how ?
<tusk> the terminal isnt doing anything
<erUSUL> tusk: it does not have to. do « iwconfig » do you see a wlan0 interface listed  ?
<LukaszTarkowski> oops I forgot I installed firefox extension and need a reboot
<LukaszTarkowski> brb
<tusk> erUSUL: I dont have the option to type anything in yet
<hiexpo> attention windows users < the best thing to do is determine if your computer is all comparable  with linux before  installing it / why yell at us ?
<tusk> erUSUL: i dont see a $ sign
<bonks> I am running ubuntu servfer edition and whenever I type 'sudo su' and enter my password, it says "[username] is not in the sudoers file". How do I fix this?
<jellow> bonks: do sudo -i
<erUSUL> tusk: ?? weird. the modprobe should return imediatly or error out
<tusk> erUSUL: i opened a new terminal and typed ifconfig -> no wlan0
<bonks> jellow: I get the same error
<erUSUL> bonks: is the user in the admin group ?
<tusk> erUSUL: i opened new terminal and tried again
<tusk> erUSUL: still no luck
<jellow> bonks: well edit /etc/sudoers
<erUSUL> tusk: :/ maybe uninstall ndiswrapper ?
<bonks> i think I must've overwritten my groups for my user... 'id ryan' shows 3 instances of group 'ryan'
<tusk> erUSUL:
<tusk> erUSUL: how ?
<tusk> erUSUL: through sypnatic ?
<hiexpo> ^ linux is an operating system not god linux did not build it
<erUSUL> tusk: yes
<tusk> erUSUL: will try
<zarew> hiexpo: god didbuild linux :P
<hiexpo> we just try to make it work :)
<erUSUL> bonks: well you will need to add yourself to the admin group again. boot in recovery mode an run « adduser youruser admin »
<bonks> erUSUL: I'll try that
<erUSUL> bonks: once you can use sudo again add yourself to the other usefull groups in the same way
<bonks> what are the default groups, that I may have overwritten?
<BluesKaj> unfortunately my old desktop pc suffers from poor ati graphics support ... i'm wondering if any of you can recommend a desktop that might be stable with ati x200m card ?\
<tusk> erUSUL: uninstalled
<tusk> erUSUL: shall i modprobe again ?
<erUSUL> bonks: fuse plugdev audio cdrom lpadmin kvm etc etc
<piero> Hi! I can't configure an ad-hoc network on my 9.10 due my module for realtek 8185 seens to not work so well... Can I fix it? Do you have a suggestion?
<tusk> erUSUL: still not working
<tusk> erUSUL: still stuck
<erUSUL> tusk: sudo modprobe -r prism2_usb && sudo modprobe  prism2_usb
<erUSUL> tusk: reboot
<BluesKaj> gnome and kde are really crashy on my old desktop
<tusk> erUSUL: hey when I sudo modprobe -r prism2_usb && sudo modprobe  prism2_usb
<KE1HA> erUSUL, did he add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules ?
<tusk> erUSUL: I get prism2_usb            174122  1
<jellow> BluesKaj: There are alternatives like fluxbox and xfce
<tusk> KE1HA: i dont remember doing that
<erUSUL> tusk: do « iwconfig » no iface with wireless extensions ?
<tusk> no
<erUSUL> :/
<zarew> BluesKaj: why are they crashing?
<bonks> hmm, my uid and gid are  both 'ryan', how and what should they be?
<tusk> erUSUL: there was before when i used windows wireless drivers but now that is obsolete since it decides to crash on me and only way to stop is to force quit
<Andorin> So WinFF seems to have a problem playing .ogv files that I create... the video doesn't display quite right. Anyone know why? Here's the output of ffmpeg -i on the file: http://pastebin.com/VXepjMiu
<erUSUL> tusk: i'm out of ideas sorry. i am quitting for today
<erUSUL> tusk: good luck
<BluesKaj> zarew, I wish I knew why , i'd try to fix the problem ..but I think the ati graphics driver is unstable on lucid with my card
<tusk> erUSUL: owwww
<kermit> why would my wireless disconnect at the same time every hour, only when connected to a certain access point that works fine for everyone else?
<tusk> erUSUL: shall i reinstall ubuntu ?
<zarew> BluesKaj: ati and ubuntu is buggy
<BluesKaj> I'm not willingh to put money into a 5yr old pc
<jellow> kermit: Check the router
<BluesKaj> so suggestions about a new graphics card aren't gonna be considered
<zarew> BluesKaj: its more likely ati card than ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Which card?
<kermit> jellow: for what? it works fine for everyone else
<thansen> is there a generic linux way of creating an ubuntu boot usb drive?
<BluesKaj> I run ubuntu server and kubuntu on this laptop so I know it's stable on newer nvidia and intels
<KE1HA> BluesKaj, Have your tried Xubuntu, with the ALT ISO installation, if not, may want to consider that one.
<tensorpudding> thansen: unetbootin
<thansen> I don't have ubuntu installed and would like to get downloaded iso properly installed on it
<BluesKaj> KE1HA, ok I'll check that out, thanks
<jellow> kermit: how exactly are you disconnected, Can you reconnect after
<tensorpudding> thansen: unetbootin will download the right ISO for you
<Oer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Andorin> thansen: What OS are you running right now?
<kermit> jellow: yeah, it disconnects then reconnects.. but not for anyone else in the house.
<kermit> jellow: wireless disconnects
<thansen> I'm on gentoo, I already downloaded the daily iso image and would prefer to not download another iso
<tensorpudding> thansen: you can install it from an iso file also
<Andorin> Doesn't Gentoo have a package that lets you create a bootable system with a USB drive and .iso?
<Oer> yes
<tensorpudding> thansen: unetbootin should be in portage
<thansen> unetbootin is
<Oer> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-boot/unetbootin
<thansen> I can use that with my already downloaded is?
<jellow> kermit: have a look in /var/log and dmesg
<tensorpudding> thansen: yes
<Andorin> Yes
 * thansen tries...
 * thansen swears...qt
<jellow> kermit: no one will be able to help you with out some kind of error message
<congiman> hello, i have been running into an issue with preseed and serial support in grub (the /etc/default/grub) file that gets installed seems to bepopulated with incorrect values.
<zarew> oopppss
<congiman> heres an example:
<bsmith093> how do i create a revocation cert using seahorse ( the default gpg client in lucid)
<congiman> GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND="serial --unit=0 --speed=8 --word=1 --parity=no --stop=1"
<congiman> it should read:
<congiman> GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND="serial --speed=115200 --unit=0 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1"
<FloodBot2> congiman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kermit> jellow:  wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 16)
<Tosko_> Is there anyone here who can tell me whether the high frequency of load/unload cycles has been fixed in 10.04 (Lucid)?
<Ario> can anyone help me with a boot problem
<zarew> Tosko_: thats not a beginners help question
<bcbc2> Tosko_: if you have lucid installed you should be able to check with powertop
<Vilemaxim> Anyone else having a problem installing ubuntu server with linux software raid?
<Tosko_> I don't have it installed yet, I really want to install ubuntu again. What if the problem is there, how could I possibly solve it?
<Ken-Young> When I turn off the backlight on my Sony Viao laptop, Ubuntu makes a LED array under the keyboard slowly dim and brighten, at about 1/2 Hz.   I find that very annoying - does anyone know how to disable that behavior?
<bcbc2> Tosko_: Here's the bug - it says triaged. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/524281
<Ario>  I have just installed gentoo on a new clean partion of my harddrive but it installed or changed my boot loader so it no longer shows up ubuntu, how do i a) get ubuntu back onto my bootloader with out losing gentoo and B) check my ubuntu partition is alright??
<KE1HA> Tosko_, that's asking a hypercritical question of which we have no way to answer.
<galuszkak> Ario: Well I think if you are using Gentoo that should be easy for you. Please go to Gentoo Docs there will an answer :]
<Ario> ok thanks for the advice
<KE1HA> Ario, Try the ALT ISO, Rescue Mode.
<zarew> Ken-Young: the keyboard slowly dim and brighten, at about 1/2 Hz    how do you work this out?
<KE1HA> You can chroot from there.
<zarew> Ken-Young: just curious
<babu__> wat is meant by fault injection framework
<Ken-Young> zarew, It's not the LED array illuminating the keys - it's this other array of LEDs under the keyboard.   It's apparently done to let you know that the laptop is still on, even thogh the backlight is off, but it is *bright* and makes it impossible to sleep in the room with it, unless I physically block the LEDs.
<strangeseraph_> Hi
<z1lt0id> Hi guys, just wondering I am upgrading from a quadcore intel chip to an amd hexacore cpu with a new mobo and memory.  Would it be wise to reinstall linux?
<KE1HA> babu__, that could be any number of, in which applicaiton or process are you referring too ?
<strangeseraph_> quick question; I have the default ubuntu chat client set to startup when the computer starts, but it doesn't.
<Andorin> So WinFF seems to have a problem playing .ogv files that I create... the video doesn't display quite right. Anyone know why? Here's the output of ffmpeg -i on the file: http://pastebin.com/VXepjMiu
<zarew> Ken-Young:  sure so tape helps    but how do you figure at about 1/2 Hz?
<jellow> kermit: After googling all i could see was changing from TKIP to AES on the router but this more than likely irrelevant to good luck
<coz_> strangeseraph_,  you mean   pidgin?
<_F-117> 2010 64 bit still not stable , I got an idea lets make 128 bit OS WTF!
<strangeseraph_> Empathy
<strangeseraph_> it comes with Ubuntu 10.04
<z1lt0id> anyone?
<harmandeep> when we use  service command to manage SERVICES .... what is difference for these two OPTIONS .... 1) Restart 2) Reload
<coz_> strangeseraph_,  ok and you are sure you have  "empathy"  as the command for start up...yes?
<strangeseraph_> its got an option under preferences to start when I login, but it doesn't start.
<jellow> kermit: also update to latest kernel and cross fingers
<strangeseraph_> I just went to the program, clicked about and it says 'Empathy'
<Ken-Young> zarew, I figued out the 1/2 Hz by timing it.   I am tempted to solve the problem with a soldering iron.
<strangeseraph_> 2.30.2
<coz_> strangeseraph_,  ok open   /system/preferences/ startup applications
<Vilemaxim> z1lt0id, unless the system was giving me a problem I wouldn't
<valbaca> I have a few questions about 10.04.1. #1: is the ubuntu that is downloaded from ubuntu.com 10.04 or 10.04.1. #2: how do I "upgrade" to 10.04.1? is sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt get dist-upgrade enough?
<coz_> strangeseraph_,   click  "Add"   name it  and the command is      empathy
<z1lt0id> Vilemaxim: So it will just modularly pick up what hardware it is
<Vilemaxim> z1lt0id, no reason to lestin to me though
<_F-117> lol
<z1lt0id> Vilemaxim: haha
<KE1HA> valbaca, the new ISO's are 10.04.1
<strangeseraph_> thanks :)
<Vilemaxim> z1lt0id, yeah... linux is much better about those things now days
<coz_> strangeseraph_,  no problem... test it to be sure...if that doesnt work then it's empathy  that is the problem most likely
<_F-117> Anybody having issues 64 bit wise ?
<KE1HA> for upgrading, all you should have to d is sudo ap-get install dist-upgrade
<z1lt0id> Vilemaxim: Ah k
<valbaca> KE1HA, thanks
<coz_> _F-117,  you mean wine  yes?? :)
<zarew> Ken-Young:  cool but VERY geeky!
<z1lt0id> Does anyone ever come across an issue with casper-scripts.  I can't update initramfs
<Oer> valbaca, 10.04.1 comes with normal updates, maybe you have it now , check with terminal > cat /etc/lsb-release
<coz_> _F-117,   oh I see what you meant... sorry I dont use 64 bit here
<_F-117> coz_ : Everything Thundebird, pgp , vbox
<KE1HA> valbaca, to check if you have it already, in a terminal lsb_release -rd
<Ken-Young> zarew, It will be very satisfying to disable those damn LEDs permanently.   I have *no* use for them.
<valbaca> KE1HA, I do! :D
<KE1HA> Job Done :-)
<harmandeep> anyone please ...
<zarew> Ken-Young:  so just snip one end of the leds in question
<zarew> Ken-Young:  but thats your warranty F**ked
<Ken-Young> zarew, I'll bet it's a surface mounted array.
<Ken-Young> zarew, The laptop is 3 years old...
<KE1HA> just use a pencil, H2 and write on the SM-LED
<bint> lol
<bint> how can i open the root directory
<bint> i dont have the permission right now
<KE1HA> cd /root
<bint> permission denied
<bint> i tried sudo cd /root but cd isn't a command then :)
<shcherbak> su root
<Leemp> What does "futex_wait_queue_me" mean in an process status? I've got a process that goes into that immediately (python's pip, heh)
<KE1HA> oh, well now what did you do to get into that fix?
<TxMatt> sudo -i
<zarew> bint: cd isnt a command???
<bint> container@container-desktop:~$ sudo cd /root                            sudo: cd: command not found
<sdfghjk> Is 06:00 the middle of the morning?
<TxMatt> okay, become root by typing sudo -i then do the command
<strangeseraph> Another problem I have I've already checked the bug site about, rhythmbox crashing when the volume control is used during playback. So far I don't know if they're fixing that or not.
<KE1HA> sdfghjk, yes
<hassanz> can anyone guide me on installing compiz?
<soreau> hassanz: Its already installed by default
<bint> hmm
<hassanz> lol didnt know that
<bint> i did sudo -i
<bint> now i'm root
<coz_> hassanz,  do you know which video card you have?
<zarew> sdfghjk    depends on whether your on top of of the world or below it! :P
<hassanz> yes
<bint> but when i type cd /root nothing happens
<TxMatt> okay now type ls bent
<hassanz> its ati radeon 9500
<coz_> hassanz,  ok and is the driver already installed for that?
<TxMatt> see what dir your in
<bint> just a new line drops but i'm still nowwhere
<soreau> coz_: There is no driver to install
<TxMatt> if your not in the correct dir type cd .. and it will bring you back one dir
<zarew> bint: pastebin it please
<coz_> soreau,  oh ok
<soreau> It is already installed by default
<TxMatt> then type ls to see what dir your in
<bint> but i can change to media
<coz_> soreau,  understood
<bint> and media is in the same directory like root
<KE1HA> or pwd
<soreau> ! compiz | hassanz
<hassanz> i guess its installed because extra desktop effects are working but games are quite laggy when i run them with wine
<ubottu> hassanz: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<coz_> hassanz,  so  first thing you might want to do is open a terminal   sudo apt-get install  compizconfig-settings-manager   compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<hager> any one can speak arabic?
<coz_> hager,  I only wish :)
<soreau> hassanz: If you have anything other than None set in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects, compiz is running. You do not need fusion-icon
<zarew> bint:  you could    pwd and tell what it says
<bint> if i enter pwd it drops one line and sais root
<zarew> come on VOGUE
<bint> if i enter just /root without cd it says: root is a directory
<z1lt0id> When I use "sudo update-initramfs -u" i get the error message "Can't open /scripts/casper-functions". Any ideas how to resolve this problem?
<KE1HA> bint, reboot the box, and go back to aterminal
<zarew> bint:  HEY COME ON   CD INTO ROOT
<KE1HA> he tried that, said it was not a command.
<hassanz> soreau: it says i have to install when i wrote that command in the terminal
<hassanz> does this mean its not installed?
<bint> its rebooting right now
<Ario> i am still having problems with getting ubuntu back on my opensuse bootloader anyone got a link to a tut or video show how to do it?
<coz_> hassanz,  for ccsm     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<zarew> dance on air
<hager> arabic
<hager> ???????????????
<bint> so here i am container@container-desktop:~$
<zarew> bint:  so this is a second pc?
<bint> i gonna enter sudo -i now
<bint> no its a virtual machine
<KE1HA> type pwd what's that say
<coz_> hager   لا اعلم لأحد أن يتكلم العربية
<bint> container@container-desktop:~$ pwd
<zarew> bint:  any vm is a second pc
<bint> container@container-desktop:~$ pwd
<bint> /home/container
<naebeth> has anyone here got time to talk me through editing my GRUB2 system? just installed Ubuntu next to Win7, but there's about 9 entries and I'd prefer to get rid of all but the OSs and their recovery systems (so strip 5 off)
<TxMatt> bint: type cd .. go back one dir, then type ls..
<TxMatt> and you should see your root folder
<coz_> hassanz,   also you might want to join  #compiz channel
<KE1HA> bint, ok cd /etc
<KE1HA> what's that do ?
<TxMatt> cd ..  <like that
<aeon-ltd> KE1HA: changes directory
<zarew> bint:  ok thats normal output
<KE1HA> There ya go, now what you trying to do, sounds like things are working.
<jinxzs> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bint> root@container-desktop:~# pwd
<bint> root@container-desktop:~# pwd
<bint> /root
<FloodBot2> bint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bint> got it :)
<magicianlord> wow
<bullkram> i changed monitors and cannot get more than a 60hz refresh rate..  in windoze i can get up to 85
<magicianlord> what a fantastical idea
<bint> did i really flood?
<magicianlord> bullkram: sometimes it's not supported under linux as well
<bcbc2> naebeth: this guide is pretty good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<bullkram> that bites
<zarew> bint:  stop flooooooding !
<Andorin> So WinFF seems to have a problem playing .ogv files that I create... the video doesn't display quite right. Anyone know why? Here's the output of ffmpeg -i on the file: http://pastebin.com/VXepjMiu
<KE1HA> bint, what are you trying to do to the system  and you think it's not doing it correctly ?
<bullkram> 60hz gives me a headache
<jinxzs> what code can go to other channel.
<bint> KE1HA nothing i just wanna be able to access every folder...
<magicianlord> if you have an lcd, you shouldnt need more htan 60hz
<bint> i kinda dont like it if a system forbids me to enter anything
<KE1HA> sounds like your there then.
<aeon-ltd> bullkram: you could google how to force it in xorg.conf, but then again xorg.conf is getting pretty deprecated
<bint> coz its my system..
<bullkram> i have a crt.
<bint> i wanna be the master :)
<magicianlord> buy a flat panel bullkram
<KE1HA> You are.
<bullkram> i need one.. just getting by for now
<bint> if i enter "dir" it doesn't list anything
<zarew> bint:  what are you doing that needs help
<bint> isn't this a command or is root really emty?
<KE1HA> correct
<bint> zarew i'm getting into ubuntu and linux
<bint> i gonna rent a server the end of this month
<bint> and i wanna be able to set up a ftpd server, host websites etc..
<bint> just the basics
<zarew> bint:  for the firat time :P
<KE1HA> bint, I would sujject reading this: Ubuntu Manual - http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bint> thx :)
<KE1HA> :-) suggest :-)
<bint> what is firat :D
<zarew> bint:  for the first time :P
<bint> yep
<coz_> hassanz,   everything working?
<zarew> bint:  thought so :P
<bint> is this manual for desktop and server edition?
<KE1HA> bint, and to further expand your horizons: Other Documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html
<KE1HA> bint, Server manual: Server Manual - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<hassanz> coz_: yeah
<lubuser> I have used ubuntu and lubuntu... and I am changing distros
<bint> should i use ubuntu in my native language or in english
<coz_> hassanz,  it might be easier  on the #compiz channel to get help.... we are there most of the time and not as many people in that channel as this one :)
<KE1HA> bint, your choice
<bint> i think it would be easier for me in german... but i think support from irc and friends would be easier in english
<hassanz> ok catch you there :) thanks man
<KE1HA> bint, again, your choice.
<bint> is it easy to change the language once you installed it?
<bint> like the whole system language
<zarew>  bint what is your actual issue please :)
<lubuser> debian is better
<bint> my issue is that i dont know weather i can change languange once its installed or not
<bint> if i can't i'll install it in english
<magicianlord> bint: yes
<lubuser> how come xubuntu is seen as so bloated when it is just using xfce desktop?
<KE1HA> bint, make a VM of each, then descide.
<zarew>  bint  weather    HAHA
<bint> weather :D
<pgpkeys> who cares why people see X Y or Z as bloated
<bint> you see.. english is not my 1st language :D
<KE1HA> Im sure sombody cares, jsut not me.
<pgpkeys> there will always be someone who thinks this or that is bloated. most of the ones thinking that don't know their butts from their faces
<pgpkeys> so why worry
<johnjohn101> ubuntu just keeps getting better and better
<magicianlord> lubuser: because it
<lubuser> pgpkeys,  because every distro comparable is said to run better than $buntu's version
<magicianlord> becaues it doesnt fullfill the purpose ofa  lightweight desktop
<lubuser> johnjohn101,  worse
<magicianlord> if you want light, you use openbox
<pgpkeys> yeah well windows runs better than all of them, freebsd runs better than windows and linux
<lubuser> magicianlord,  xfce is lightweight by design
<pgpkeys> can we get any more subjective
<johnjohn101> lubuser: ubuntu is getting worse?
<lubuser> pgpkeys, I am not talking about windows!
<magicianlord> lubuser: its not light enough as a desktop. it fails at that. only components of it are
<lubuser> johnjohn101, I think so
<KE1HA> pgpkeys, Well, I'd ahve to say, that's a matter of how its tested, and against what standards.
<pgpkeys> lubuser ~ never mind your too slow
<lubuser> mint kde is better than kubuntu
<lubuser> mint xfce is better than xubuntu
<johnjohn101> don't use KDE,  I left it
<pgpkeys> and kubuntu is better than ubuntu right?
<lubuser> debian and mint is better than ubuntu
<magicianlord> openbox is better
<pgpkeys> hehe nevermind. not worth this discussion
<tdawg> love me some openbox
<LinuxGuy2009> "Could not apply stored configuration of monitors" is the error message that I get when using the nvidia driver from the nvidia website. What am I missing?
<magicianlord> arch and openbox
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> please keep in the topic :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lubuser> xfce mint works how it should and debian integrates either lxde or xfce as it should
<valbaca> lubuser: why are you in an ubuntu support forum doing nothing but bashing ubuntu
<IdleOne> lubuser: can you please stop trolling
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: +1
<magicianlord> tru
<xangua> LinuxGuy2009: what about the open source driver¿ was there a problem with it that forced you to use the colsed driver¿
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: nice n lite :)
<zarew>  bint try english if it suits
<magicianlord> aeon-ltd: yeah. works great on netbooks too
<KE1HA> Well permission granted to change channels.
<magicianlord> aeon-ltd: with arkid theme
<tdawg> I put openbox on this 10 year old hunk of junk yesterday and it runs like a champ
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: yeah, very minimal much nicer than gnome + metacity
<zarew> bint:  try english if it suits
<IdleOne> magicianlord: conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: same for you
<magicianlord> lol ok. calm down
<aeon-ltd> ok
<IdleOne> magicianlord: you know the rules of #ubuntu why do I even have to ask you to stop?
<gimmickless_> trouble installing Ubuntu Server. Known good USB wireless card installed. Network autoconfig fails. Appears USB wireless card does not power on (no LED blink). Ideas?
<magicianlord> IdleOne: dont worry. it was a 3 line exchange
<axisys> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:my/repo  adds it.. how do I remove it short from removing it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<drgbr> hi there
<SoulSeeker> .
<drgbr> does anyone knows of an alternative to centerim?
<drgbr> that supports utf8
<IdleOne> axisys: there is no command to remove PPA afaik, deleting from sources.list or from Software Sources is the only way
<bint> why is ubuntu.de invite only?
<LinuxGuy2009> xangua: I cant seem to get the nvidia driver from the repo to install on my offline machine.
<xangua> axisys: with ppa-purge: sudo ppa-purge ppa:my/repo
<axisys> IdleOne: i guess so.. thanks
<axisys> xangua: wow! just when we thought there is none.. hehe
<IdleOne> axisys: seems xangua knew the way :)
<axisys> IdleOne: :-)
<xangua> axisys: ppa-purge is not in lucid but it will be in maverick; you will need to find a ppa-purge .deb
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<axisys> xangua: that were going to be my next question.. thanks for url
<kandjar> Hi there, I had to reboot my ubuntu server this morning, because the process table was flooded with root process running: /USR/BIN/CRON (all caps); does anyone know a possible reason? or has anyone seen that?
<ivarson> I have a pretty annoying behavior with my mx1000 mouse in 10.04.. mouse works initally, but after random time, it gets stuck in some area, rendering it unusable.. Ive read that this bug has existed even since 2005, is there anyway of getting rid off it?
<R-learner> how can I connect to port 88 of a remote machine ? I thikn its for svn
<IdleOne> kandjar: you can also try #ubuntu-server and see if anybody there can help
<ivarson> only "solution" now is to unplug/replug it
<kandjar> :)
<bint> strange bug
<R-learner> how can I svn into port 88 of a machine ?
<rooks> hmm.. is there something like µubuntu, like only a core is provided with package systems in place?
<IdleOne> !minimal | rooks
<ubottu> rooks: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rooks> wow, sweet
<ivarson> it is.. fedora seems to have a fix bundled.. but then again.. i rather live with tty1-6 than with RPM's
<drgbr> can anyone recommend a console based IM client that supports utf8?
<ivarson> centerim/icq?
<edbian> I'm helping a friend boot a live CD for the first time.  It's taking a very long time to boot Ubuntu but it is making progress.  After 30 minutes of waiting for the desktop to finish loading I told him to reboot and try again.  Any suggestions for why it might be taking so long??
<IdleOne> edbian: low ram?
<xangua> drgbr: if you like pidgin try finch, it's a cli app that uses the same configuration
<drgbr> ivarson: centerim doesn't support utf8 =/
<edbian> IdleOne, It's a newer PC.  I don't know how much ram he has but I know he's running windows 7 just fine.
<drgbr> xangua: I've tried it a long time ago and hated the interface, but I will give it another try.. thanks
<ivarson> drgbr: mm.. sorry then.. i ws pretty sure i saw utf8 as a choice when hitting F4 for settings
<drgbr> ivarson: np.. it seems that the next version, CIM5, is going to support it...
<KE1HA> drgbr, have a look at: climm
<drgbr> KE1HA: I will, thx
<KE1HA> drgbr, http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/climm-Screenshot-36647.html
<drgbr> KE1HA: thx, dude, I'll try it :)
<R-learner> how can I connect to port 88 on svn
<R-learner> in that host it shows tcp 0.0.0.0:88
<Some_Person> Why isn't the "Dingbats" font working in Gimp?
<KE1HA> R-learner, Lots of SVN info + Tips: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.1/ch06s03.html
<drgbr> KE1HA: dude, perfect.. thx a lot =)
<KE1HA> Welcome.
<Some_Person> How can I get the "Dingbats" font to work properly in GIMP?
<R-learner> KE1HA, I want to ssh into that machine, the admin said that ssh is closed by I can svn into port 88 into that machine
<R-learner> how do I do that
<R-learner> I tried svn co svn+ssh:\\x.x.x.x:88\home\user
<jasonbourne> how do i create post script files for a .deb file?
<R-learner> doesnt work
<linus> how can i use medusa with ubuntu?
<KE1HA> R-learner, I think, but not an SVN expert, you ahve to use the http://address:88
<johnjohn101> how do I fix my ubuntu to come up in the screen resolution that I want. it always comes up at 1024x768 and I'd like 1400x900
<linus> somebody can i help me?
<zkriesse> !someone | linus
<ubottu> linus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KE1HA> R-learner,Here's an example: svn checkout http://host.example.com:88/repos/project
<ivarson> johnjohn101: check with xrandr if that resolution is supported
<vitaly> anyone mounted BSD partitions under Ubuntu 10?
<johnjohn101> ivarson, yes, I can reset to 1400x900 after reboot xrandr supports it.
<glick> in ubuntu when i install postgres, is an initial datastoreage area already created?
<toe_> does anyone know of a ip address rerouting program .
<toe_> you know so my address changes every few mins
<bastid_raZor> toe_: dyndns can give you a dynamic domain and they also offer a dns-domain-ip-updater script
<vitaly> mounting bsd drives under l00nix, anyone?
<ivarson> cant u just set the desired resoltion in settings/monitors (not sure on the english labels
<bastid_raZor> toe_: oh, i misread your statement. nevermind me.
<johnjohn101> ivarson, I can reset after reboot but it's a pain. I'd like to boot into the resolution that I want
<R-learner> KE1HA, does it has to svn into the svn directory of the host machine ?
<johnjohn101> ivarson, i set it with the nvidia program and do save to xorg.conf
<pZombie> ok, after trying some time, i have to come back and ask again
<ivarson> johnjohn101: yeah sure.. if you're root (or sudo) and manually hit save conf. to xorg.conf
<KE1HA> R-learner, what are you trying to c/o ?
<johnjohn101> ivarson. I've done that 100 times. I've even deleted the xorg.conf file 100 times
<pZombie> did anyone in here manage to install 10.4 lucid lynx SERVER _from_ a bootable USB stick onto a computer without network access and without a CDrom drive?
<R-learner> KE1HA, just to get access to the machine so I can run R code
<KE1HA> pZombie, yes, abotu 10 times yesterday.
<KE1HA> R-learner, if they have SSH disabled, no chance.
<KE1HA> pZombie, use the Start Up Disk Creator, works well.
<pZombie> Ke1ha mind sharing the knowledge? I came quite far.. using grub4dos with following entries find --set-root /ubu-s.iso
<pZombie> map /ubu-s.iso (hd32)
<pZombie> map --hook
<pZombie> chainloader (hd32)
<R-learner> so I can ssh into port 88 ?
<FloodBot2> pZombie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivarson> johnjohn101: have you verified that the settings are stored?
<R-learner> KE1HA, I have access to both machines
<pZombie> it starts booting, but then gets stuck at the CDrom
<R-learner> KE1HA, can I start ssh into port 88 insteead or port 22 ?
<chrisbuntunerd> probably
<pZombie> which i read is normal, because a usb stick cannot do a full cdrom emulation
<bastid_raZor> R-learner: yes, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KE1HA> R-learner, No, only way you can SSH to Port 88 is if they set that port to SSH, but I highly doubt they'd do that.
<johnjohn101> ivarson, I can post my xorg.conf
<KE1HA> R-learner, if you onw the server, yes, you can set the port to whatever you want.
<mikeru> johnjohn101, use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<pZombie> Ke1ha - why would the startup disk creator be useful? And how would i use it?
<ivarson> johnjohn101: nah.. just "grep <yourresolution> /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or something
<ivarson> just to make sure its written ok
<KE1HA> pZombie, it puts the ISO on the USB key for you. The boots like a CD-Rom ISO
<mikeru> wait, who reversed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ in the channel topic?
<R-learner> KE1HA, yes I do own it, so can I change the Port from 22 to 88 in the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config and restart ssh it should work fine ?
<ivarson> johnjohn101: btw are u using an old CRT monitor?
<pZombie> ke1ha - do you maybe use a special usb stick which can emulate a cdrom?
<turt1e> pZombie:  are you trying to USB boot a machine that doesn't have support for booting via USB in the bios?
<johnjohn101> ivarson, no I have a 22" flat panel
<bastid_raZor> R-learner: if you're behind a router you will need to portfoward the port to your internal ip as well.
<R-learner> KE1HA, I see almost the entire file been #d
<Zed`> CAn someone point me to documentation on getting remote desktop working? I would like to control a VM from a mac. thx
<pZombie> turt1e - i made a partition on my usb 250gb HDD, and i made it boot grub4dos
<KE1HA> pZombie, Yes, it makes a bootable ISO image so you can install from it.
<KE1HA> R-learner, is this fer an Active Directory situation ?
<ivarson> johnjohn101: is your desired resoltion mentioned in xorg.conf? and only that one?
<johnjohn101> yes
<johnjohn101> i just posted
<pZombie> ke1ha - sorry, but this makes no sense to me, because i have no clue which startup disk program you are talking about, and how it is supposed to make my usb stick or usb hdd bootable and put the iso on it. then make sure it all acts like a cdrom.
<johnjohn101> ivarson:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/480192/
<LintWad> Evening.
<KE1HA> pZombie, Ok, let me find a link fer you to read so it explains better.
<LintWad> Seems whenever I try to install a package I get an error which returns "bcmwl-kernel-source failed to install". Anyone running into this? Know how to fix it?
<KE1HA> pZombie, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pZombie> ke1ha i already read that. the information it contains is less than incomplete
<Snakkah> Every time I start Rhythmbox, I get a notice that says something about a plugin needing to be installed. "ID3 tag demuxer." I tried searching for said plugin in Synaptic, and was led to something called "id3" and installed it. Still no luck getting this annoying notice to go away. It pops up every time I start Rhythmbox.
<KE1HA> R-learner, is the machine your trying to SVN to an Active Directory machine ?
<Snakkah> Is there any way to get that notice to go away?
<KE1HA> pZombie, Well, System >> Statup Disk Creator, that's all there is too it.
<pZombie> there is no usb-creator.exe on the 10.4 server ISO
<pZombie> you assume i already have a ubuntu system installed, right?
<KE1HA> pZombie, then you select the ISO, and the USB Key and go, that's it, no magic to it.
<KE1HA> pZombie, Use the Live CD from a System that you Can connect to the Inet too / with, and download the ISO image and do the same.
<bastid_raZor> pZombie: since you're less than forthcoming of all the information.. if you're using windows then use 'unetbootin'
<pZombie> i think i understand now where all the confusion came from
<pZombie> you were assuming i am very experienecd with ubuntu and that i already have it installed
<Licuadora> !ubuntu | pZombie
<ubottu> pZombie: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pZombie> wow thanks, now i know!
<turt1e> pZombie:  so explain to us the current state of the system as far as operating systems installed on it.  and how you got Grub loaded on it
<mikeru> http://www.appledefects.com/wiki/index.php?title=Macbook#Burning_Chemical.2FSolvent_odor
<pZombie> i have win32bit, win64bit, and plan on linux ubuntu server because i want to test xen
<mikeru> hopefully that will take care of the burning smell in my macbook
<pZombie> i want to have several OSes installed, and be able to switch between them, with all having hardware access
<duanpiyu> hi
<pZombie> not sure if xen will do that for me, but i want to try it
<mikeru> OOPS wrong channel hahahah
<pZombie> the grub4dos is on a 250gb external usb hdd i managed to partition and make bootable
<KE1HA> pZombie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install%20Ubuntu%20after%20Windows
<ilovefairuz> pZombie: why not use virtualbox ?
<KE1HA> Backup your data first !!
<ilovefairuz> !hi | duanpiyu
<ubottu> duanpiyu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LintWad> Im getting a bcwml-kernel-source failure when I try to install packages, any clue what might be causing this? Anyone want to give me a hand?
<KE1HA> or Yes, VMware / VirtualBox ose
<turt1e> pZombie:  ok, and just to be clear,  this system has no support for booting via USB in the bios right?
<pZombie> because virtualbox does not allow to install 32bit or 64bit drivers. it uses emulated drivers
<KE1HA> ?
<pZombie> trut1e - yes, it does. it actually boots grub4dos, the menu
<pZombie> but grub4dos, while it can run some ISOs, is not a substitute for a read CDrom booting sequence
<pZombie> it works only up until some point, for some indepth reason i only partly understood
<pZombie> has something to do with int13
<ilovefairuz> LintWad: pastebin
<KE1HA> pZombie, the Install a Dual Boot Native System.
<LintWad> ilovefairuz, the error report?
<ilovefairuz> LintWad: yes
<pZombie> dual boot means that i have to boot every OS
<pZombie> i want xen so all OSes run parallel
<LibertyZero> pZombie: Low Level Virtualization can be very tricky. Have you already asked the guys over at #ubuntu-server?
<ilovefairuz> !enter | pZombie
<ubottu> pZombie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<turt1e> pZombie:  wait,  if you have a bios option that you can set the boot order to USB first I don't understand why you are using grub4dos
<KE1HA> pZombie, Pass, can't help with that.,
<pZombie> LibertyZero - No need yet. First i need to get the server installed on this PC without cdrom
<johnjohn101> ivarson:  I had to reboot. and it still came up as 1024x768
<LintWad> ilovefairuz, I'm somewhat new to dealing with these problems. I seem to be having trouble getting the error report to output.
<KE1HA> turt1e, it's a paravirtual enviroment.
<LintWad> Let me try something real quick.
<glick> hey in ubuntu how do i reload postgres?
<pZombie> turtl1e - i was using it because it allows me to install a lot of other ISOs. Just ubuntu server fails at some point using it
<ilovefairuz> LintWad: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<SaladCopper> I am having USB speed issues with a fresh install of 10.04 Getting about 800kbps. How do I check if the drive is being mounted synchronously and whether it is being mounted as a USB 2.0 device?
<xNice> hi
<xNice> can i use vnc or other to view the current desktop? i dont want to start another x session i want to use the same one running in my monitor
<detrate`> is youtube-dl working for anyone else? I've tried about 6 videos without luck
<KE1HA> detrate`, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/#
<ilovefairuz> glick: sudo service postgresql-8.4 restart
<detrate`> uhhh
<IdleOne> youtube-dl is an app
<IdleOne> :)
<detrate`> I don't think you understood the question >> youtube-dl is an app
<KE1HA> put the url in that box, it will check it for you
<IdleOne> detrate`: msg me the link I'll try
<KE1HA> Oh, SRI mate.
<KE1HA> I thought you met the Site. Whoops :-)
<xNice> hello...
<glick> thanks
<pZombie> going to try unetbootin now first just because it s the fastest i have access to. if that does not work, i try the live C ke1ha suggested.
<ilovefairuz> SaladCopper: unplug is; sudo tail -f /var/log/messages; plug it and watch for relevant messages
<BeeBuu> my program was killed unexpectly, i think maybe it was over the source of system,how can i know how many source used of my running program?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | xNice
<ubottu> xNice: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KE1HA> pZombie,  I dont set up those env's so not much help on that configuration.
<SaladCopper> ilovefairuz: thanks! is udev responsibile for the task of automounting usb drives, or is it gvfs or something?
<ilovefairuz> BeeBuu: use gnome-system-monitor for htop in terminal
<ilovefairuz> SaladCopper: udev + udisks
<BeeBuu> ilovefairuz: i had run htop
<SaladCopper> ilovefairuz: thank you!
<BeeBuu> but i can't see more msg..
<pZombie> ke1ha - i am completely clueless what awaits me. vmware esxi didn t work at all. all i got was a screen telling me that my network card was not compatible, and no option to install guest OSes
<ilovefairuz> BeeBuu: what "message" are you looking for?
<xNice> can i use vnc or other to view the current desktop? i dont want to start another x session i want to use the same one running in my monitor
<Guest2813> what's the keyboard shortcut for creating a symbolic link?  I remember you have to hold something down whilst dragging the folder to it's location
<KE1HA> pZombie, I dont work in parallel environments, I've never needed that. VM-ESX may halp but have no idea really.
<BeeBuu> ilovefairuz: for example, stack size
<BeeBuu> where i can get that?
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know of a media library for video? I want to be able to tag my movie files by director and genre and be able to sort/browse them by such tags. :) adding movie poster/cover art would be awesome to :D
<pZombie> i need paravirtualization for dummies, so i don t bother with something as unintuitive like vmware esxi
<Suit_Of_Sables> I use guayadeque for music and calibre for books. just need something for all my videos!
<Mike2> what's the keyboard shortcut for creating a symbolic link?  I remember you have to hold something down whilst dragging the folder to it's location
<KE1HA> I suggest the #ubuntu-server channel :-)
<pZombie> what i imagine is me installing xen, then get a menu which OSes i want to install, and then be able to switch between them in an easy manner
<pZombie> i will go there once i got server installed
<Blue1> Mike2: ln -s <source> <destination>
<ilovefairuz> BeeBuu: /proc/$PID/ has all that's there to know about a process
<pZombie> anyway, thanks for the help.. got to reboot now, unetbootin is done - bbl
<Tac_Home> does anyone in here have 10.04 installed on and acer aspire one netbook, that's gotten microphone/video working?
<Tac_Home> with skype ( sorry )
<xangua> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BeeBuu> ilovefairuz: thanks, let me check that. tons of thanks to you.
<Tac_Home> xangua, that was my question.... video/microphone does not work with skype...
<xNice> can someone point me to the solution to remote desktop access viewing the current running x session...i dont want to start new x session like vnc doing
<ilovefairuz> xangua: i suggest you use !details, it's a lot easier to understand
<ilovefairuz> Tac_Home: have you check the input table in sound preferences?
<bebo_m_z> hi i need help when i get install update from update manager and when remove a program get a masseage say package operation failed
<BeeBuu> ilovefairuz: any document about that /proc/$PID/stack ? i don't know what the mean about the context in it
<edbian> How do I do something with sudo on a live CD?  What's the password?
<xNice> edbian: sudo passwd root
<xNice> and put your own root passwd
<ilovefairuz> BeeBuu: there are some tools to analyze the whole directory, let me try to find a link
<ilovefairuz> edbian: no root password or sudo password needed for livecd
<edbian> ilovefairuz, I noticed :)
<BeeBuu> ilovefaiuz: thanks, you are so kind
<pinPoint> i need help with my cron.
<pinPoint> i made a cron to run in intervals in ubuntu 8
<pinPoint> no im upgraded to 10.04 lts and cannot get crontab -e to work
<geekaia> Hi
<geekaia> i'm having some problems to setup OpenLdap
<pinPoint> it just returns a nuber
<Blue1> pinPoint: try sudo crontab -e
<geekaia> on ubuntu 10.04
<geekaia> anyone can help me
<geekaia> ??
<pinPoint> Blue1: it returns 868
<ilovefairuz> !details | geekaia, all on one line
<ubottu> geekaia, all on one line: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> If I want to install software from the repos on the live CD do I have to do anything special?
<Blue1> pinPoint: when you do a sudo crontab -e ?
<pinPoint> Blue1: no crontab for root - using an empty one
<pinPoint> 29
<Blue1> pinPoint: hmm dunno  -- it works priv/unpriv for me.
<turt1e> BeeBuu:  would this help?  http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/understanding-proc_82.html
<Tac_Home> ilovefairuz, sorry .... so anyways video / microphone work outside of skype.... but skype doesn't pick up either... I do  test call, and get nothing, and when I click test video, the little video box hangs..
<Tac_Home> ilovefairuz, i test microphone with sound recorder, and video with cheese
<gsergiu> hello there, ubuntu newbie here, can anyone tell me what's the shortcut to show desktop? like WINDOWS+D in windows?
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  I remember in Skype there being an option for selecting which hardware device to use for outputing audio, mic, etc...   did you see that by chance?
<pZombie> turt1e - amazing, how easy unetbootin worked. it works
<bebo_m_z> hi i need help when i get install update from update manager and when remove a program get a masseage say package operation failed
<geekaia_> Do you know any tutorial that implements OpenLdap and Samba on Ubuntu 10.04 ??
<valbaca> gsergiu, ctrl+alt+D
<ilovefairuz> gsergiu: ctrl + alt + d
<Oph5pr1n6> Is it necessary to upgrade to 10.4.1 if I'm already using 10.4?
<Qudie> hello everyone
<rww> Oph5pr1n6: no
<rww> Oph5pr1n6: 10.04.1 = 10.04 + the routine updates you should have been getting already
<pZombie> turt1e - of course it killed my original MBR booting grub4dos, but that can be fixed easy later. i have one more question however if you happen to know. is what unetbootin does with one ISO, possible with many ISOs, so i can pick which ISO to install, or do i have to use unetbootin everytime i want to install a different ISO without the CD?
<pinPoint> Blue1: i made a cron file a while back on 8
<turt1e> pZombie:  very cool, glad you got that resolved.  and I'll have to file unetbootin away for future use.  Hadn't seen that one before
<BeeBuu> turt1e: let me see
<gsergiu> thanis, also in pidgin can anyone tell me how to reconnect to you yahoo after going offline? there's no "Connect" button http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/9404/screenshotcm.png
<pinPoint> Blue1: now I am getting emails set from my script. all over sudden. There is a .sh tied to cron somewhere that updates my IP
<Oph5pr1n6> Okay Thanks!
<gsergiu> thanks* and its empathy not pidgin, im sorry its late
<pinPoint> Blue1: how do I look into that crob job?
<xangua> gsergiu: that's not pidgin
<Tac_Home> turt1e, there are only options for pulse audio for the sound prefs, and WebCam ( /dev/video0 ) for video.. no other options
<gsergiu> I know I rectified :D
<turt1e> pZombie:  I've never used unetbootin before
<itsux2bu> what is unetbootin?
<xangua> gsergiu: just clic in the indicator session aplet and set your status online
<Blue1> pinPoint: easeast way is just to edit the file:  crontab -e   or sudo crontab -e
<pinPoint> Blue1: i just returns 868
<pinPoint> what does that mean
<pinPoint> it*
<Blue1> pinPoint: don't know you'd have to google that one -
<pZombie> itsux2bu - it s a program i used in windows to get ubuntu 10.4 server onto my usb HDD and make it bootable, so i can install without a CD rom drive
<gsergiu> can't
<gsergiu> it's greyed out
<KE1HA> itsux2bu, easier to read than explain: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mhzdyr> hello
<pZombie> it extracts the ISO and creates the right MBR on a usb stick/hdd
<mhzdyr> i want to ask
<mhzdyr> how to reload a service samba in ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> gsergiu: how about in the empathy window¿
<gsergiu> xangua: I can't find a connect button in the empathy window
<gsergiu> xangua: i must say this new default messenger is a piece of garbage, and if I uninstall it I'll have right upper icon with the message icon just laying around useless
<xangua> gsergiu: clic where it says 'offline'
<itsux2bu> KE1HA, does it just turn a usb drive into an install drive?
<KE1HA> mhzdyr, sudo service smdb restart
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  so the drop down menus in those device sections only give you one option, or does it present multiple to choose from.  If so have you gone down the list trying each available device?
<mhzdyr> KE1HA thank you
<Tac_Home> turt1e, no, just one option for everything
 * kakoi away: [bt] horario: 22:32
<rww> ubottu: away > kakoi
<ubottu> kakoi, please see my private message
<KE1HA> itsux2bu, is can do either I believe, LiveUSB ot install to the HD
<gsergiu> xangua: works xangua, do you have any clue why I can't select my status from the indicator session?
<xangua> gsergiu: looks like when you put 'offline' in the indicator session you can't change it back, happens the same to me with pidgin
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  hmmm... then if your devices work ok outside of Skype then it most likely is a skype issue.  and because  it's proprietary it's tuff getting issues like these resolved
<Tac_Home> turt1e, it's funny because the only reason I'm trying to get skype working, is because google doesn't support video chat in gmail for linux, and I figured this would work :-p
<gsergiu> xangua: i'm "invisible" right now but still can't change it
<Tac_Home> turt1e, I didn't expect much 'support' for those very reasons... I was more or less hoping someone else had run into a similar issue
<zus> can images be erased from dvd rw?
<turt1e> Tac_Home: what version ubuntu are you running again?
<Tac_Home> 10.04, netbook remix
<h00k> Tac_Home: Sorry, I missed your question, what was it again?
<bebo_m_z> hit to all
<Tac_Home> h00k video/mic don't work in skype, but work in sound recorder/cheese
<bebo_m_z> i need help when i get install update from update manager and when remove a program get a masseage say package operation failed
<ilovefairuz> zus: not particular files, all the disk at once
<zus> seriously i cant get braserio or k3b to erase a dvd rw
<ToStItOs> I have a 3G usb cellular modem. I installed wvdial but now I need to edit the Isp info. how do I do this???
<h00k> Tac_Home: Ah, I'm not sure then, I know it works on my netbook in both places. Ensure the sound settings are set to PulseAudio
<mhzdyr> after i reload smbd with #service smbd restart...the result is smbd start/running, process 6260. Is that right result?
<h00k> Tac_Home: incoming/outgoing/ring
<Tac_Home> h00k, they are, they are the only options as well
<coz_> ToStItOs,  if no one  knows here right at this moment   try the  ##linux channel
<Tac_Home> h00k, sound works, mic doesn't
<dclake> where can I get evolution express which should be in 10.10 netbook?
<ilovefairuz> zus: wodim blank=fast
<KE1HA> mhzdyr, looks ok to me.
<xangua> dclake: just launch: evolution -express or something like that
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  if you have the capability of booting into a liveCD/USB  then you may try 9.10 and install skype in a live session and see if it works on a downgraded version of ubuntu
<zus> ilovefairuz,  keeps asking for blank media.. i'd have blank media if it only did what i want whats wodim?
<dclake> do I do that from terminal?
<Tac_Home> turt1e, I don't have the usb here, it's in the office, but I could do that at some point
<ilovefairuz> zus: a shell command, open a terminal and type it
<Blue1> Tac_Home: I have skype installed here on 10.04 (64 bit) seems okay - and it works on my netbook (32 bit)
<pZombie> does anyone know if recent motherboards have an "intel trng" or similar hardware random number generator included?
<xangua> dclake: evolution --express ; only works with evolution 2.30, i have 2.28 in lucid
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  I had to do that for my sister's Acer,  skype would only work on 8.10, but not 9.04 if I remember correctly
<Blue1> pZombie: not that I know of - realise that random number generation is really pseudo random numbers
<dclake> it tells me it does not recognise the comand
<Tac_Home> Blue1, which netbook?  I have an acer aspire one
<mhzdyr> how to configuration for sharing printer in smb.conf?
<Blue1> Tac_Home: that's what I have
<Tac_Home> Blue1, 250?
<Blue1> Tac_Home: yes
<pZombie> blue1 - not if it is done via an intel trng which some motherboards have. i am trying to check if mine has one, which i doubt
<Blue1> Tac_Home: with 2 gig/ram
<Tac_Home> Blue1, did you install skype via synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> mhzdyr:  i thought it was conigured that way by default.
<Blue1> Tac_Home: negative
<Tac_Home> wait, maybe i didn't either... I think I tried but it wasn't in there
<Tac_Home> maybe I'll try re-installing :-/
<dclake> ok
<zus> ilovefairuz,  well tried it wont work its aborting,... im out of a dvd rw...
<Blue1> Tac_Home: yeha I just grabbed it off their site and installed it...the 64 bit one is an alpha iirc but seems to work fine
<dclake> is evolution 2.30 available?
<KE1HA> pZombie, that would be an Intel HW questoin, not a UB general support question.
<mhzdyr> Dr_Willis, succesful?
<Dr_Willis> mhzdyr:  uncomment the proper lines that have ; at the front. remove the ;   (thats a comment character like #)
<turt1e> Tac_Home:  I hope it's that simple for you!  ;)
<ToStItOs> How do I edit the isp info in wvdial???
<dclake> think I found something on it
<Dr_Willis> mhzdyr:  ive shared printers befor with minimal effort. Cups does most of the work.  I got a networked printer now. no pc needed. so havent used cups/samba for a printer share in 9+ Mo.
<Blue1> ToStItOs: wow I haven't used dailup in about a decade pretty rusty...
<pZombie> ke1ha - the UB question was going to follow once i found out if i have such hardware, but you are right
<sticky> ToStItOs, gedit wvdial.conf ?
<ilovefairuz> zus: if you don't have a dvd rw disk in the dvd drive, then what were you trying to erase?
<xangua> dclake: you can try a PPA under your own risk and safetely remove it woth ppa-purge; first, do you have ppa-purge¿
<Dr_Willis> mhzdyr:  the default print$ share I Thought handled it all
<sticky> ToStItOs, http://linux.die.net/man/1/wvdial
<dclake> no
<Epicly> Hey does anyone know the help section of Ubuntu IRC?
<Epicly> i forgot the name
<zus> ilovefairuz,  the disc is in the drive, of course,..
<ToStItOs> Blue1, I am actually using a 3G usb broadband modem
<sticky> ToStItOs, http://linux.die.net/man/5/wvdial.conf
<dclake> where do i get the ppa-purge and what does it do?
<zus> ilovefairuz,  im trying to erase an old LinuxMint image so i can have a blank dvd...
<ToStItOs> I have to use wvdial to get it to recognized
<sticky> ToStItOs, <yourphonenumber>@<yourprovider> for username, and then <yourprovider> typically for password, and number #777
<Epicly> is it a CD-R?
<zus> dvd-RW
<Epicly> wont work
<zus> +
<Epicly> they cant rewrite
<Blue1> ToStItOs: well wvdial, iirc is for dailup
 * sticky hears a wood duck outside
<ToStItOs> sticky a question what if I do not have user name and password and I just have a phone number????
<Epicly> not sure whu but yeah
<sticky> Blue1, what do you think 3g modems are....
<sticky> ToStItOs, yes...read what I said
<Blue1> sticky: I dunno, I don't have one....
<zus> i know dvd and cd "R" cant but why wont a "RW" not be formatted?
<sticky> Blue1, cell modems == dialup modems that are way faster
<Blue1> sticky: ahh
<Blue1> sticky: but the question is....in the world of broadband.....nvm
<ToStItOs> sticky thanks a lot
<ilovefairuz> zus: is the disk rw?
<sticky> ToStItOs, no problem
<segaloco> okay, quick question that nobody else could answer :P
<sticky> Blue1, what's your question?
<segaloco> so im installing gcc 4.5.1 from source, could i remove the 4.4.3 that came with ubuntu?
<zus> ilovefairuz,  dvd+RW yeah
<Blue1> sticky: why dialup in a broadband world?
<sticky> Blue1, because that's how it works
<segaloco> (i cant though the normal channels as its a dependency of a lot of stuff :P)
<ilovefairuz> zus: what happens when you run: wodim blank=fast
<Blue1> sticky: I have a plain jane cell phone - so......
<KE1HA> Blue1, BB availability, not always an option.
<sticky> Blue1, even that phone would call #777 if it was to access the net
<mhzdyr> is different between content smb.conf before ubuntu 10.04?
<Blue1> sticky: it's so plain jane, that even lipstick wouldn't make it look like a pig
<zus> ilovefairuz,  one sec
<ToStItOs> had to install gedit
<sticky> ToStItOs, here's an old guide that I found on google. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235630
<sticky> ToStItOs, gedit/nano/pico/vi/vim/kedit, any of them would work
<epinky> segaloco: are you using --prefix ;?
<zus> ilovefairuz,  i got Errno: 5 (Input/output error), blank unit scsi sendcmd: no error,
<Blue1> KE1HA: DE ka5fve - -thanks didn't know that....I guess unlike at&t that bp oil slick is guarenteed to cover everyone.  ;-)
<segaloco> its in /usr/local (id do just /usr and overwrite... but can you overwrite the compiler with the compiler???)
<segaloco> and package management would probably start acting weird then :X
<yuehai> Does anyone ever use the asynchronous mode for samba? I tried it but failed.
<KE1HA> Indeed :-)
 * sticky moves away from #ubuntu 
<sticky> I've been helpful enough
<zus> ilovefairuz,  before that it detected the disc and tried to erase but then it stops and aborts
<sticky> ToStItOs, if you need more help just /msg me
<yuehai> I rebuilt the samba with "--with-aio-support" and add "aio read size=1" the smb.conf, but the requests seems still synchronous.
<ToStItOs> I will in a sec
<epinky> segaloco: if you're using --prefix then no problemo, else be careful
<ilovefairuz> zus: looks like the disk is busted
<Blue1> yuehai: the article pointed to here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309  might help - YMMV applies
<segaloco> ah, well still, wont it mess with package management either way, its expecting 4.4.3-ubuntu or whatever, and im putting 4.5.1 in its place :X
<cheese1756> Hello #ubuntu! I have one quick question: What do you think is the best Ubuntu compatible wireless card?
<segaloco> cheese1756: i use a linksys WUSB100v2 and it gets me by :P
<Blue1> cheese1756: one that works
<segaloco> anything with ralink chips in it
<segaloco> bcm is .. tricky
<cheese1756> Blue1: My criteria is that it works well
<Blue1> so is atheros
<ilovefairuz> cheese1756: intel stuff usually works fine
<yuehai> Blue1, thanks!
<zus> ilovefairuz,  it cant be, i used it to make the image file... however never ever had i needed to re-use a disc before
<cheese1756> Thanks, I'll look both of those up
<segaloco> my best experience have been WUSB54GC and WUSB100v2 ;) both ralink
<segaloco> my worst experience (not even working) was WUSB54GSCv2 <_<
<Blue1> i had problems with atheroes in 9.10 on my netbook, had to backport - fixed in 10.04
<segaloco> and that was b43 or something
<ilovefairuz> zus: why not, could be bad media
<segaloco> dang tests on gcc take forever :P
<zus> ilovefairuz,  true, my maxwelldvd+RW werent even detected  and they're new
<segaloco> so while im messing with gcc, whats everyone else up to in ubuntu land :P
<BiggFREE> Why my display desktop of Ubuntu 10.04 is wrong and all icons of my up taskbar are always moving at each start or restart ?
<Blue1> segaloco: I spent 2 hours yesterday getting automount to work
<segaloco> ah, i had automount screwed up for about a month
<BiggFREE> I am using an LCD monitor.
<segaloco> the culprit, a second install of glib i did myself :P
<zus> ilovefairuz,  but would it then only  burn and image boot up into mint and then decided its bad media on re-write?
<segaloco> turns out glib doesnt play nice with other versions still installed
<N3VV3K> hi guys i have a computer with ubuntu on the whole harddrive id like to shrink the partion and install windows xp on half of it how could i install the boot loader and shrink the partion with out wiping out my ubuntu partion
<Blue1> segaloco: tis easy, once you look at /var/messages and realise that notail is an invalid option for ext4
<cheese1756> Does anyone know any good PCI Ubuntu compatible wireless cards?
<BiggFREE> Why my display desktop of Ubuntu 10.04 is wrong and all icons of my up taskbar are always moving at each start or restart ?
<BiggFREE> I am using an LCD monitor.
<Blue1> !hcl | cheese1756
<ubottu> cheese1756: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ilovefairuz> zus: reading and rewriting are very different
<zus> ilovefairuz,  ill try a few others then,... im sure i can find a disc i can delete....thanks for the help i didnt know what wodim was :)
<segaloco> ah
<segaloco> but yeah, it was glib in my case
<Xuzz> So I'm trying to switch to Ubuntu, I /really/ want to stop using all this closed-source crap.
<Xuzz> But I'm finding it really hard to want to use Ubuntu once I start.
<Xuzz> :(
<Blue1> Xuzz: how can we help get you there?
<BiggFREE> Anyone ?
<Blue1> Xuzz: start with wubi
<segaloco> only closed source thing i use is the nvidia graphics driver :P
<Xuzz> Blue1: I'm on osx.
<Blue1> Xuzz: linux running under windows
<Blue1> Xuzz: my bad
<Xuzz> I don't use Windows.
<Xuzz> :P
<Xuzz> I did mess with it in a VM, and it worked reasonably well there.
<BiggFREE> It is a NDIVIA card.
<Blue1> Xuzz: is dual boot an option for the mac?
<Xuzz> but when i installed it, i had to go steal my wifi card out of my laptop to be able to get internet
<zus> ilovefairuz,  i got one of them +/- tscorp dvd burnners  worked well on my cd's  but dvd's
<segaloco> man, the gcc checks are taking a toll on my performance Dx
<Xuzz> Blue1: It is: I'm fine with Linux usage, it's just getting it setup is the issue,
<Xuzz> My iPhone didn't work correctly to let me sync once I finally got online.
<ilovefairuz> zus: i have one and works fine with dvds
<cheese1756> Blue1: Yes, it's called Boot Camp
<mhzdyr> is update important?
<BiggFREE> Why my display desktop of Ubuntu 10.04 is wrong and all icons of my up taskbar are always moving at each start or restart ?
<Xuzz> And just a bunch of other small, "not working" things.
<BiggFREE> I am using an LCD monitor.
<BiggFREE> It is a NDIVIA card.
<cheese1756> Blue1: It's made for dual booting Windows but it works perfectly well with Ubuntu
<Xuzz> Of course, I might just not know how to make them work, but shouldn't Ubuntu just work out of the (proverbial) box?
<segaloco> well, worst case scenario you could try to install more gnu and open source stuff on mac os x :P
<segaloco> Xuzz: not always
<Xuzz> segaloco: :(
<Blue1> BiggFREE: once you get things set up... try System/Preferences/Startup Applications/Options/Remember currently running application (check mark)
<segaloco> although it is one of the simplest linuxes to set up
<segaloco> im sure it can be done, in fact, i know it can be done
<segaloco> my friend with a mac had ubuntu set up
<segaloco> i just cant remember how he did it...
 * kakoi voltou: [off] duração: 29mins 42secs
<segaloco> its something with the EFI, choosing boot devices is... different
<cheese1756> Xuzz: Most of the time it works out of the box, there is a mac compatibility list out there somewhere
<Blue1> BiggFREE: click on I mean...
<BiggFREE> Thanks a lot ... Blue1
<Blue1> BiggFREE: hope that helps...
<Xuzz> I find it sad that my computer here (random PC) worked easier with getting OSX working (not even allowed via EULA!) than getting Ubuntu up to the same level :(
<segaloco> simple is too boring for me though >:D
<segaloco> thats why im replacing a ton of the major system components from source
<BiggFREE> I will try
<q_a_z_steve> okay, my liveCD session is totally hosed, I just hit Ctrl+Alt+Del and got a box full of [] [] [] . I clicked the first one, what did I pick?
<segaloco> what version?
<q_a_z_steve> 10.04
<segaloco> shutdown if its the same as mine
<segaloco> then again ive replaced so much from source its not even right to call it ubuntu anymore :P
<q_a_z_steve> it's definitely not going quietly...
<ilovefairuz> Xuzz: it's a free country down here, feel free to try other distros and see what works well for you
<segaloco> :D first build test is successful on gcc
<segaloco> speaking of distros and whatnot, ive always wondered, could lfs be built from mac os x? or does it have to be a linux kernel
<Blue1> segaloco: I always thought mac was bsd based....
<pgpkeys> I pledge allegiance to the Ubuntu of the united countries of the world. And to the freedom for which it stands, One user under no one, with liberty and computing freedom for all!
<segaloco> yeah, sorta :P
<segaloco> bsd isnt linux though, its bsd xD
<Blue1> pgpkeys: I pledge no allegiance to Mark Shuttleworh
<syn-ack> segaloco: has to be a linux based host, though it's offtopic
<segaloco> :P
<Xuzz> ilovefairuz: Are others more "otb" than Ubuntu?
<segaloco> Xuzz: in my experience, ubuntu is one of the simplest to set up and use
<cheese1756> Blue1: Mac is unix based
<segaloco> then theres fedora, a pain in the butt
<segaloco> cheese1756: unix like doesnt necessarily mean linux
<pgpkeys> so glad I don't work for redhat anymore.
<segaloco> and bsd is a unix-like kernel too :P
<Xuzz> segaloco: ok, if ubuntu is too hard for me, I'm staying away from linux then :/
<xawan> Hey all! I wanna know...the best free way to play games of windows (like starcraft) on ubuntu :B
<cheese1756> pgpkeys: How is redhat? I've never tried it.
<pgpkeys> rpm was killin me. give me dpkg/apt any day (native, not alien)
<segaloco> nah, its just your mac, theres a way to do it, i know it
<syn-ack> cheese1756: OS X is Darwin based, not BSD based
<ilovefairuz> Xuzz: some strive to be an OTB experience (regardless of how does it compare to ubuntu, could do better at things and worest at others) try fedora or opensuse
<segaloco> macs are different from pc's in system setup
<Blue1> I cut my teeth os SuSE  but 11.0 was so bad...
<Xuzz> ilovefairuz: ok
<segaloco> syn-ack: darwin is bsd based :P
<pgpkeys> cheese1756 ~ solid distribution, until you start making RPms or trying to resolve RPM dependencies
<Xuzz> segaloco: this is a PC
<Xuzz> segaloco: (just happens to be running OSX)
<segaloco> in that sense yes
<segaloco> ...
<syn-ack> segaloco: not completely
<pZombie> is there anything BSD cna do which linux cannot and vice versa?
<segaloco> oh, you running osx86 or something?
<Xuzz> segaloco: yeah
<syn-ack> segaloco: it's got a mach kernel
<segaloco> ....
<cheese1756> pgpkeys: The only thing I don't like about it is that it's paid. Doesn't that defeat the point of Linux?
<segaloco> then it uses BIOS and not EFI, it should be simple to set up compared to osx86, that's a nightmare @_@
<Xuzz> osx uses a hybrid of freebsd and mach
<Xuzz> an insane hybrid, IMO, but meh
<segaloco> syn-ack: yeah, i was about to say that, busy talking to Xuzz dX
<pgpkeys> uhh no not really
<segaloco> but yeah, Xuzz: just get the iso, burn it, and pop it in
<segaloco> should work
<pgpkeys> you're paying for the support and additional addons they've written from scratch that are not released to the general public if you so desired they were written
<Xuzz> segaloco: if my wifi works... that'd be awesome
<segaloco> BIOS is much easier to work with than EFI (well i dunno, its just what most are more familiar with)
<Xuzz> segaloco: because i had to use some ndiswrapper crap last time
<syn-ack> meh
<segaloco> what card do you have?
<syn-ack> I love my EFI
<Xuzz> (the bcm43xx website says mine is not supported)
<mawst> I keep hearing that, wth is EFI?
<segaloco> oh
<Xuzz> bcm4353
<segaloco> yeah, bcm43xx is a tough cookie
<segaloco> :/ i dunno what to say then
<syn-ack> mawst: it's a BIOS replacement
<Ddorda> how do i reinstall a program via apt-get?
<segaloco> its not a matter of the distro, its a matter of whatever the current kernel has in its driver pool
<Xuzz> segaloco: weirdly, every computer in my house (all 5) have bcm43xx cards :(
<segaloco> Ddorda: like if you removed it or something?
<segaloco> owch
<Xuzz> which the mac natively supports :/
<segaloco> hmm
<Blue1> Ddorda: depends - normally you'd remove it, then install it again - then there's the purge option which is akin to kill
<Ddorda> segaloco: no. to reinsatll
<rww> Ddorda: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagenamehere
<Ddorda> rww: thanks :)
<segaloco> well, i dunno, a friend of mine has this same problem (a different chip, but still bcm43xx)
<Blue1> rww: I've had problems with that  why I nuke first
<segaloco> bcm43xx is just a nasty family to use compared with ralink cards and the such
 * syn-ack kisses is ath5k
<syn-ack> s/is/his
<segaloco> lol
<pZombie> i want to write my own OS
<papa> hi
<syn-ack> Rule #1 when shopping for new hardware. ALWAYS check the HCL
<pgpkeys> ath9k here
<segaloco> yeah
<doctorZeus> on the Ubuntu download site, next to the 64 bit version it says: Not recommended for daily desktop usage .. all patronizing aside, can someone elaborate what this really means?  Is it simply considered to be "not completely stable"?
<segaloco> well, due to the legacy of 32bit
<segaloco> a lot of stuff has some stuff that makes it ... kinda yucky on 64bit
<maco> doctorZeus: more to do with people not knowing whether they have 32 or 64 but figuring big number = better and downloading something incompatible
<Blue1> doctorZeus: I use the 64 bit version for daily use
<syn-ack> doctorZeus: well, OS wise, it's completely stable, but you may run into some things not working(right) on 64 bit
<pgpkeys> not sure. I run a 64bit every day
<segaloco> that too :p
<sam555> hello all!
<maco> doctorZeus: meanwhile 64bit machines can run 32bit
<syn-ack> or are just a pain in the butt to get working
<segaloco> 64bit for me though ;)
<pZombie> the world is moving to 64bit
<sam555> i had a dual boot of ubuntu 9 and win7.  I had to reinstall win7 and now I'm not seeing the grub.  Any ideas?
<segaloco> there is just a handful of software that doesnt work with 64bit
<maco> doctorZeus: there's also not a native flash player for 64bit currently, but the ubuntu packages are made to workaround that anyway so in practice it ends up not mattering
<Blue1> doctorZeus: however, the 32 bit flash shipped with the 64 bit firefox, makes it quite unstable
<syn-ack> And considering that Adobe pulled their 64 bit flashplayer, you get really REALLY crappy flash support in 64 bit linux
<segaloco> (although in ubuntu at least you can install 32bit libraries and run 32bit software anyway :P)
<syn-ack> maco++
<Blue1> segaloco: yes but I have a copy on my ftp
<segaloco> syn-ack: got it before they pulled it :P
<pgpkeys> the world has to moev to 64bit. 32bit has already been marked as legacy, manufacturers and software companies are rewriting for 64bit system or writing from scratch for them..
<pgpkeys> pretty soon we'll probably end up having the first 128 bit machine released :)
<doctorZeus> I just heard the christening hum of a new rig I just put together and was going to put 64 on there .. thanks for all the responses
<Blue1> segaloco: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=161
<segaloco> speaking of 32bit vs 64bit, i havent checked in forever
<segaloco> is wine 64bit native yet?
<syn-ack> Really though, 64 bit is alright if you have a need for. Heck I have 64 bit machine and I'm running Ubuntu 32 bit for the time being
<segaloco> cool
<Blue1> segaloco: they do have a 64 bit version, yes
<segaloco> no 32bit deps in any way?
<pZombie> 32bit is simply too little for the memory demands some new software requires
<cheese1756> Does anyone have any experience with the TP-LINK TL-WN321G wireless adapter?
<segaloco> good
<pZombie> you run into tons of problems coding in 32bit
<cheese1756> Or anything TP-Link?
<pZombie> because of memory issues
<Blue1> segaloco: i forced installed lightscribe (32 bit app) and installed the ia32 libs
<BiggFREE> Blue1: My computer cannot remember the resolution settings after a start or a restart,
<segaloco> ah
<pgpkeys> pzombie ~ due to the 4GB limit, sure
<Oer> sam555, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Blue1> BiggFREE: that's an X issue - and that's not my forte' unfortunately....
<BiggFREE> Blue1: It is my main problem now.
<segaloco> Oer: shoot, speaking of windows and grub and whatnot
<segaloco> mines kinda backwards, my windows install is still there, but its lost its ... osness? i guess
<charmer> i also run 64bit as my main OS, and have no issues with it whatsoever
<Blue1> BiggFREE: we can check a couple of things
<segaloco> NOTHING recognises it as a system disc
<BiggFREE> ok
<Blue1> BiggFREE: what country are you located in?
<sam555> Oer: thanks!
<BiggFREE> CANADA
<segaloco> no grub autoconfigure stuff, ubuntu doesnt request a password before mounting, etc....
<cheese1756> If a driver is supported in Kubuntu, will it work in Ubuntu?
<segaloco> but all the files are still on the hard drive, untouched, is there a way to save it :/
<syn-ack> charmer: I really didn't either. Just didn't feel like futzing with the 32 bit only software I install and making it work
<pgpkeys> its just the progression of computing. another 50 years and we 8will* have 128 bit or greater systems
<Blue1> BiggFREE: okay let's check the refresh rate...
<johnjohn101> i want to have my 10.04 system boot to 1400x900. It boots to 1024x768 not matter what I try to configure.  can someone help?
<syn-ack> cheese1756: yes
<BiggFREE> 60
<EFrog> hmm
<syn-ack> cheasee: drivers are kernel thing so yeah
<cheese1756> syn-ack: Thanks. I've now found a good wireless card.
<Blue1> BiggFREE: are you using any hardware drivers?
<segaloco> johnjohn101: like... what do you mean, the desktop resolution, or the usplash/vterminals
<BiggFREE> I do not
<pgpkeys> cheese1756 ~ kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE for the desktop environment rather than gnome which is the default in ubuntu
<johnjohn101> segaloco, the desktop resolution
<segaloco> okay, what video driver do you use?
<th0r> johnjohn101: it used to be done with a vga= parameter in the grub boot line, but I don't know now with grub2
<BiggFREE> It is not a LCD PnP Monitor
<johnjohn101> i use nvdia
<syn-ack> cheasee: for best case man, I always suggest an Atheros based card. Preferably something that uses the ath5k driver
<Blue1> BiggFREE: do:  lspci | grep VGA
<rtaibah> Hello guys. I got /boot on a seperate partition (around 100 MB,) now when I want to update newer kernels it tells me no space. So I went on and deleted older kernels and what not. "ls -lh" tells me /boot is still almost full, but in reality there no files that total up to more than 20 MB any ideas?
<Blue1> BiggFREE: and post the line here
<segaloco> ah, i know that problem, just set the res to 1400x900 in the nvidia settings
<segaloco> then.... lemme try and remember
<johnjohn101> segaloco, I've done that a zillion times
<BiggFREE> My eyes are really bad tonight.
<segaloco> wait wait im not done :|
<johnjohn101> and have have it save to xorg.conf
<segaloco> then open up the regular monitor setting
<segaloco> click no when it asks do you want to use yoru vendors tool
<Blue1> rtaibah: 100 meg is too small for just about anything except maybe server
<segaloco> and click apply in that window
<charmer> syn-ack: i have only run across a single package that i couldnt get via the repos, and just found a 64-bit package for it on the dev's site.
<Chowder> hi all. I just bought a laptop and its running Windows 7. Obviously I wanna get rid of Windows 7. However, when I booted up the live CD the touchpad wasn't working properly. Any advice? I'm on a lenovo Ideapad Z560 if that helps.
<segaloco> if that doesnt fix it then its a different problem altogether
<segaloco> then for a quick test
<segaloco> ctrl+alt+f1
<johnjohn101> segaloco, where is that monitors screen?
<syn-ack> charmer: I run a lot of *gasp* closed source stuff
<segaloco> sudo service gdm restart
<rtaibah> Blue1 100mb works fine for a couple of kernels (2-3)
<segaloco> johnjohn101 system->preferences->monitors
<Blue1> rtaibah: YMMV I guess...
<johnjohn101> segaloco, i got it brb
<segaloco> k
<pgpkeys> you might be running into the reserve limit of the fs for root
<pgpkeys> use tune2fs to change the reserved amount.
<pgpkeys> -m iirc
<Blue1> rtaibah: I installed ubuntu server and the best I could do, was to get it down to like 500 meg
<pgpkeys> don't drop below 3%
<turt1e> Chowder: is the touchpad working at all, or just some of the features like scrolling not working?
<rtaibah> Blue1 I don't know why I chose to put /boot on a different partition, I guess it was just something I picked up from Gentoo
<segaloco> dang, its been like an our since i started the make check-gcc on this....
<Blue1> BiggFREE: are you there?
<Chowder> turt1e, its pretty much not working at all. I move my finger around on the touchpad and the cursor moves like a minute alter
<Chowder> *later
<segaloco> anything?
<johnjohn101> segaloco, that fixed it
<segaloco> good :D
<BiggFREE> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<BiggFREE> manado1952@SERVEROLD:~$
<rtaibah> Blue1 Anyways, any ideas why its full? I mean just going through the files they could never add up to 90mb. 3 under 10 mb, the rest are in kb's
<johnjohn101> wow, I've been struggling with it for months and months
<Blue1> rtaibah: sorry beyond my experience level
<pgpkeys> rtaibah ~ reread what i said\
<BiggFREE> Did you read my post ? ... Blue1
<Blue1> nv18
<segaloco> johnjohn101: its because nvidia doesnt work with xorg.conf correctly or something
<segaloco> using the builtin configuration writes it correctly
<Chowder> segaloco, doesn't the latest xorg not use the config?
<rtaibah> pgpkeys, run tune2fs?
<segaloco> no clue
<segaloco> :P
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Chowder> pretty sure that's the case
<johnjohn101> i am using nvidia 195.x. is there a way to get it use the latest nvidia?
<pgpkeys> yes yes yes
<segaloco> johnjohn, yeah
<segaloco> their nvidia unix drivers page
<segaloco> just download the driver
<pgpkeys> man tune2fs for more details. look at the -m switch
<segaloco> put it... wherever
<segaloco> ctrl+alt+f1
<segaloco> sudo service gdm stop
<segaloco> then sh <name of the driver>
<segaloco> and follow the directions
<johnjohn101> ok i can do that
<pgpkeys> and again, do not drop below 3% on the reserved space
<segaloco> you might need to chmod a+x it though
<pgpkeys> anyways.. cig break
<rtaibah> pgpkeys 10%?
<pgpkeys> no, default is 5%
<Oer> segaloco easy way is download the nvidia driver tru system > hardwaredrivers
<johnjohn101> will I see any difference if I load freetype 2.4 on 10.04?
<segaloco> its not up to date though
<Blue1> BiggFREE:  can you do this, then pastebin the results:  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<segaloco> hardwaredrivers has .. 192.x i think, the latest is 256.x or something
<BiggFREE> OK
<tehuff> hello... I have a clean install of ubuntu 10.04.  everything installed ok, but the generic SVGA driver was a little glitchy w/ my 64MB ATI agp 9200 card.  so, I upgrade via pkg manager to the incld. ATI drivers.  Big improvement.  But, now my fav screensaver glMATRIX doesn't work?  Am I missing some 3D lib?  What do I need to configure?  TIA.
<segaloco> yeah, 256.44 is the latest
<johnjohn101> so why are the 256.44 drivers not in a repo somewhere?
<segaloco> just new is all
<pgpkeys> tehuff ~ naa, the ati cards goof with the screensavers that are gl based. even with the fglrx kernel mod installed
<segaloco> ati's implementation of opengl is probably to blame
<segaloco> yeah, what pgp there said :v
<tehuff> anything I can do?
<johnjohn101> do u think they will ship with 10.10?
<segaloco> no clue
<segaloco> i dont care what ubuntu ships with though, if i dont like it i grab the source and install the latest :P
<segaloco> (or binary distribution on closed source stuff)
<segaloco> like im doing with gcc right now :P
<johnjohn101> only thing I dont like about that is that it doesn't show up in package mgmt
<segaloco> gcc is a bit out of date :P
<pgpkeys> i'd do the same, i just hate having to pin everything
<tehuff> bummer... luv that MATRIX screensaver  :(
<pgpkeys> sort of defeatts the purpose of the pkg system :)
<segaloco> johnjohn: yeah, i just ignore package managements existence
<segaloco> tehuff: i know, i use that one too :P
<tehuff> thx all
<tehuff> what card segaloco?
<segaloco> nvidia :P
<pgpkeys> yeah i use that damn triangle that bounces around the screen since the matrix one doesn't work with this ati card
<turt1e> BiggFree:  isn't the issue you are having the exact same thing that johnjohn101 just resolved?
<segaloco> ati is ... funky
<pgpkeys> this is an 8800 or some such. i forget
<pgpkeys> hp laptop
<johnjohn101> i'm never going back to suse
<Blue1> turt1e: that's why I am trying to see what driver he's using...
<rtaibah> pgpkeys, how would the syntax be? tune2fs -m 3? Sorry this is all new to me
<segaloco> pffft, why would you :p
<segaloco> pgpkeys: hp uses ati??? every hp machine ive seen uses nvidia???
<BiggFREE> Blue1: I did not read him
<turt1e> ahhh... gotchya
<tehuff> so, you all think NVDA is more "stable" under the ubuntu pkg?
<pgpkeys> ati raedon
<syn-ack> segaloco: No. ATI is evil.
<Blue1> johnjohn101: suse 11.0 was a big disappointment
<segaloco> true dat
<johnjohn101> blue1:  kde 4 has been a big disappointment
<segaloco> nvidia here :3
<Blue1> BiggFREE: did you postbin the output yet?
<syn-ack> Blue1: It was better than 10.x
<segaloco> kde is a disappointment :/
<Blue1> johnjohn101: yeah you'd conclude linux is broke
<segaloco> it reminds me too much of windows though :P
<pgpkeys> hehe love my kde. kde4 is a major improvement over previous releases
<segaloco> ill stick to good old gnome 2.30
<tehuff> thx all
<Oer> segaloco how can you say, if Johnjohn101 use 195.*.* driver, he can use 255..*.* driver  ? > complete higher grade video class driver, not suitable fot 195 like cards
<BiggFREE> Blue1: ... I did the command but nothing happened
<pgpkeys> cant wait until kde5 is released and put into ubuntu
<Blue1> there's no placd like gnome
<syn-ack> I liked KDE 3.5x
<Oer> crap
<segaloco> Oer: i used to use the old one, and i use the new one
<Blue1> BiggFREE: you are probably running stock drivers
<pgpkeys> i'm a died in the wool gnome desktop hater :)
<Blue1> BiggFREE: go into System/Administration/hardware drivers
<BiggFREE> ok
<syn-ack> I was kinda happy to see that Gnome 3 was NOT going to be included in 10.10
<pgpkeys> even tried using gnome again with 10.04 ubuntu. used it for 3 months. couldn't wait until the time was up so i could go back to my kde
<Blue1> BiggFREE: but you should have gotten something back like this:  (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:52:00 PDT 2010
<segaloco> syn-ack: is gnome 3 even ready?
<thune3> are there any active questions that scrolled off the screen becasue of this OT fest?
<pgpkeys> (i ordered myself to give gnome a fair tryout and gave it a 90 day usage requirement)
<syn-ack> segaloco: no, they were banking on tho
<segaloco> isnt even gtk 3 still in development
<syn-ack> Ubuntu that is
<BiggFREE> No driver is active ... Blue1
<segaloco> ah
<syn-ack> segaloco: it's still very much under development
<Blue1> BiggFREE: okay choose one of the nvidia driver (recommended one) should be latest version
<segaloco> ah
<segaloco> yeah, gnome 3 is far off then :P
<segaloco> 2.30 for me :P
<BiggFREE> My puter do not support the propriatery driver suggested
<turt1e> pgpkeys:  what exactly is it about gnome you don't care for.  menuing structure?  layout?
<syn-ack> apparently Debian 6 is still on schedule to drop when 10.10 does though
<Blue1> BiggFREE: hmm
<BiggFREE> My puter is not enough fast for it ... Blue1
<BiggFREE> I tried it
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: wait, what?
<segaloco> i've always wondered, when a version number is x.y.z-ubuntu or something, what exactly has been changed :/
<Blue1> BiggFREE: how old is your computer?
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: how is it not fast enough? What do you have for a video card?
<segaloco> or do they just like sticking their name in there
<BiggFREE> 2 years
<pgpkeys> both, plus its looks are generally shabby, regardless of theming, looks like something my 12 year old would build. Plus the interoperability with kde applications is shaky. lots of little things that bug the hell out of me
<BiggFREE> About
<pinPoint> I have -- 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Blue1> syn-ack: he has:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<BiggFREE> NDIVIA
<syn-ack> oh, thats kinda old
<pgpkeys> if i was a better coder i'd work on it.
<pinPoint> in my /etc/crontab... and crontab -e. Do they need to be there?
<johnjohn101> segaloco life is good again
<segaloco> :D
<syn-ack> Blue1: try the legacy driver
<Blue1> syn-ack: yeah he may be in legacy support with that...
<segaloco> yeah, i remember my first time with linux, same problem
<syn-ack> rather, BiggFREE, not Blue1
<syn-ack> heh
<segaloco> almost done with gcc tests hopefully :)
<Blue1> okay need a break bbl
<johnjohn101> why new gcc?
<segaloco> b/c im me, im just like that :P
<Oer> use the nvidia 96 driver for mx400,
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: What is a legacy driver ?
<segaloco> and i dont like that window users have a newer version of gcc than me
<segaloco> last i checked mingw has 4.5.0
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: what Oer said. heh
<segaloco> and i had 4.4.3 :/
<johnjohn101> what will happen if you have to compile a kernel module
<segaloco> so im updating 4.5.1 :P
<turt1e> pgpkeys:  funny you should mention the 12 year old comment.   My feeling on kde every time I tried it was that it seemed like the fisher price version of gnome.  Kind of like windowsxp.  It was maddening to me how many clicks it took to get into system preferences or applications
<BiggFREE> I tried it
<pZombie> windows users don t even know what gcc is :D
<syn-ack> segaloco: careful when you start messing with the toolchain
<segaloco> johnjohn101: keeping 4.4.3 :P
<segaloco> or i could just update the kernel too
<rtaibah> pgpkeys, well that fixed it, but barely put me over the required threshold for the update, still doesn't explain where all the MB's gone
<turt1e> I guess different strokes for different folks
<pgpkeys> turt1e ~ hehe yea. depending on which 'camp' you belong to that's usually the same complaint you hear on both sides of the aisle
<johnjohn101> segaloco, I dont' mess with any of that stuff once it's working I'm no messing with it
<bebo_m_z> hi every one
<segaloco> well thats you, this is me :P
<bebo_m_z> i need help
<johnjohn101> i used to be the same way. no time
<segaloco> i want any software i write to be built on the latest
<thune3> pinPoint: in your personal crontab? no. But the system crontab (/etc/crontab) needs that line.
<BiggFREE> oer syn-ack Blue1 ... I will try again
<valbaca> please ask your question bebo_m_z
<sarthor> HI, using lucid,  HELP , modprobe tun
<sarthor> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<pgpkeys> rtaibah ~ they didn't go anywhere. some of the space is saved for root so that non root apps can't take over everything and cause a filesystem to get so full that not even root can do anything
<segaloco> next... binutils
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pgpkeys> turt1e ~ yeah that's generally where i leave it myself
<BiggFREE> But I will come back tomorrow Thanks for now
<pinPoint> thune3: its in my /etc/crontab
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: pastebin your output from the error for us, please
<bebo_m_z> valbaca:when i get install update from update manager and when remove a program get a masseage say package operation failed
<pinPoint> thune3: I want it to stop mailing me
<pgpkeys> turt1e ~ i figure use what you like
<sam555> Oer: it worked!!!
<sam555> Oer: thank you thank you!
<rtaibah> pgpkeys yeah I got the the idea, but thats not what I meant. ls tells me that /boot is almost full, but there isn't any files to make it full
<valbaca> bebo_m_z are you able to update from the terminal using sudo apt-get update ?
<Oer> have fun
<BiggFREE> What exactly ? And how ? syn-ack
<pinPoint> thune3: /bin/sh: root: not found
<pinPoint> thats in my email.
<bebo_m_z> yes
<segaloco> gonna update to 2.6.35.2
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: ?
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: nm that
<bebo_m_z> valbaca: yes normally
<segaloco> 2.6.32.21 just seems... old compared to that :
<segaloco> :P*
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: Did you read me ?
<pgpkeys> rtaibah ~ hrmm add up the total used + the free space + the reserved space and see what you come up with. remember 100MB partition will be smaller than that when formatted
<pgpkeys> so you lose some there as well
<valbaca> bebo_m_z so is the problem when you deselect an update from the GUI update-manager?
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: sure did, that's why I said never mind to that idea
<pZombie> linux as a desktop has some way to go still imo. the ubuntu way of installing packages is as good as it gets when it comes to linux as a desktop, but there is a lot of shortcoming still
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: ... I did not get the log.
<pgpkeys> you just changed it to 3% reserved so thats 3MB, you lose .. what? 3 - 5MB in the formatting?
<bebo_m_z> valbaca i not understand
<pgpkeys> add it all up
<Oer> maybe this is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Low%20Screen%20Resolutions
<mikeru> hey, I had to build the r8001 (or something like that) ethernet driver for my lap for it to work. however, I've heard that those make installs only work for the current kernel and when there's an update I will have to do it again, and again... how do I set it up to use DKMS?
<segaloco> well, binutils, then gdb, just.. i want an up to date build system :P
<valbaca> bebo_m_z neither do I. what is the problem?
<pgpkeys> other than that, I got no clue. been my experience since '94 that thats normally the issue. people forget the formatting loss and the reserved space loss
<sarthor> HI, using lucid,  HELP , modprobe tun
<thune3> pinPoint: that's weird. could you pastebin your /etc/crontab? you could try adding MAILTO="" line up near SHELL and PATH to *possibly* disable the mail.
<sarthor> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<pZombie> i don t like that when you install something manually, you end up not knowing where it installed all files at times, as well as there is no central application dedicated to uninstalling installed software you installed manually
<segaloco> what is tun?
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: I will try again the legacy driver later.
<pinPoint> thune3: can I pm?
<thune3> pinPoint: sure
<BiggFREE> Tomorrow I will login again.
<pgpkeys> mikeru ~ if you're not using a prebuilt package then you'll have to write your own deb
<mikeru> pgpkeys, will checkinstall suffice?
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: I will give you the result.
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: k
<segaloco> mikeru: what are you building, a kernel module?
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: Thanks for now :)
<mikeru> segaloco, yes, for a realtek ethernet card
<syn-ack> np
<segaloco> hmm
<sarthor> modprobe tun
<sarthor> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<sarthor> , I am using lucid, and am trying to configure chillispot with this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ChillispotHotspot/8.04
<BiggFREE> Blue1 oer
<segaloco> yeah, it'll have to be updated with any kernel updates
<pgpkeys> mikeru ~ could
<bebo_m_z> valbaca:i say to look to the massage 1-http://pastebin.com/104VUDXL and 2-http://pastebin.com/24XJXeXy and i also have pis for this
<thune3> pZombie: it doesn't have every file generated, but /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list files show what was installed.
<pZombie> imo, software which installs any files outside a single folder should be required to send information to a central uninstall application, telling it which files it added removed or replaced, otherwise it should not be allowed to install any files outside a single folder the user picks
<segaloco> so you could either keep the source around and just rebuild whenever you update
<segaloco> or something like that :P
<syn-ack> I'd love to be of help with DKMS but, I've never played with it. :/
<segaloco> oh come on gcc, finish testing already Dx
<pgpkeys> heh
<syn-ack> segaloco: Testing? Are you beyond it bootstrapping it's self?
<rtaibah> phpkeys outputs of ls -lh and df -h there is a discrepancy http://i.imgur.com/n0Mxx.png
<segaloco> yeah
<segaloco> just running the make checks
<syn-ack> segaloco: ah, gotcha
<rtaibah> pgpkeys, its /dev/sda1
<segaloco> im starting to wonder if thats even necessary :P
<syn-ack> yeah, it is
<valbaca> bebo_m_z, that's beyond me. Can anyone else help him out?
<segaloco> its taking an eternity to do it though Dx
<syn-ack> Makes sure it's got everything setup correctly like the linker and such
<segaloco> true, true
<syn-ack> segaloco: still have fun when you completely and utterly break your toolchain. :D
<bebo_m_z> valbaca: did you get know what is the proplem
<segaloco> xD i will
<pgpkeys> :shrug: I'm not going to try to troubleshoot where your space is going. checking that info i told you is all i have to give you. 99.999% of the problems related to 'lost space' are covered by those 3 things. total used, free available, and root reserved
<segaloco> i mean, im keeping 4.4.3 on until i make sure it works
<Zelozelos> how do i discover what vid card this computer has?
<valbaca> bebo_m_z, sorry,  I have no idea
<segaloco> ...
<pgpkeys> unless you've changed your block size, and/or the installer isn't realizing the correct block size the partition was formatted at, that which i've told you covers it
<segaloco> since when did nano do syntax highlighting
<BalSak> hi guys & gals. is anyone here fairly familiar with rsync? I want to copy over the network & then delete the source after a sucsesful checksum comparison
<segaloco> :D
<segaloco> 4.5.1 works
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: sudo lspci | grep video
<pgpkeys> ok i seriously need a cig. bbiab
<sarthor> , I am using lucid, and am trying to configure chillispot with this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ChillispotHotspot/8.04
<bebo_m_z> ok , anyone can help me
<monokrome> Hey. Why can't Ubuntu 10 play DVDs?
<syn-ack> sarthor: what you just said is like me coming in here and saying "I drive a For Focus and it wont start"
<Jordan_U> !dvd | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zelozelos> syn-ack thats not reporting anything, after enter it asked for password, then just returned to prompt
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: standby
<coz_> hey guys   is eject -T  and eject -t  working for anyone?
<segaloco> lol my leg randomly started bleeding
<RamsRambo> After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 it is not booting ? I have wubi installer
<monokrome> Jordan_U: Thanks, but there is no libdvdcss2 package. Already saw that page.
<Jordan_U> RamsRambo: What happens when you try to boot?
<zkriesse> segaloco: off topic
<zkriesse> segaloco: and fix it
<segaloco> :X k
<sarthor> syn-ack, Ok. i will wait, you are right, Sorry !!
<RamsRambo> Jordan_U : it resets the machine again
<syn-ack> monokrome: you have to add the mediubuntu repo to install it
<monokrome> aha. install-css.sh
<coz_> monokrome,    *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<syn-ack> sarthor: give us some more info and if someone knows what's going they be able to help
<monokrome> Yep. That fixed it. Thank all of you :)
<RamsRambo> Jordan_U :any suggestion you hv?
<valbaca> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RamsRambo>  After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 it is not booting ? I have wubi installer
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: sudo lshw | grep Multimedia
<sarthor> syn-ack, my lucid is not loading tun module, i read / followed this thread, but no success, i made faketun as said in this thread, but no result for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459559
<zus> can soeone please tell me the command  when editing a launcher on a widget to get chromium going? everything i've tried is not working
<sarthor> it seems there is not tun module in 10.04.
<ubuntu> i'm booted into a liveusb, trying to install some packages.  I get an error. "you dont' have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives"  How do I point that directory to the hard drive where there is more space?
<etherealite> zus chromium-browser %U
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, pci (sysfs) scsi im thinking its sayin i have on-board graphics?
<zus> thans thats what i thought,... something else must be wrong then... thakn you
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: Go ahead and run sudo lshw without the grep as it seems that grep isnt wanting to play right with it
<syn-ack> it'll be in there, you'll just have to scroll the page is all
<tpmccallum> Can anyone help me with iptables rules to allow RPD from Ubuntu machine (firewall machine, mu computer) to Windows machine (wifes laptop), eth0 and eth1 are in the Ubuntu machine. eth0 is WAN, eth1 is LAN.
<etherealite> zus check its in your bin DIRs
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, says Multimedia command not found that was "suso lshw | Multimedia" right?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: no
<syn-ack> just run
<syn-ack> err
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: just run 'sudo lshw'
<syn-ack> without the quotes
<Talon^> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 64bit version, I recently purchased a replacement printer for my home network which has built in wireless, so my printer is on the wireless network. How do I get ubuntu to recognize the printer?
<EvilTrek> Talon^:  you need to tell Ubuntu where it is
<EvilTrek> Talon^:  when you add a printer that is
<Talon^> I've never printed anything from ubuntu, only windows, so I don't know where to begin.
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, it didnt list the video card, just the hd, cdrom, serial and battery
<Licuadora> Is there a way to turn off the PC after like, 3 hours from now?
<posciak> hi, could anybody help me configure networking in such a way, that static ip settings would persist across device connections/disconnections?
<Licuadora> with a command or something?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: weird
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: Came up fine on my end
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: what type of computer is this? Bought or built?
<Licuadora> I am rendering a scene in blender, but i want to turn it off automatically, because i am going to sleep now
<Zelozelos> bought, its a dell vostro
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: check Dell's website.
<mikeru> Licuadora, leave it on :)
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: standby
<syn-ack> Licuadora: you could set an anacron for it
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, ahh just found it, its intergrated vid
<mikeru> Licuadora, otherwise, use shutdown TIME_IN_SECONDS
<Licuadora> mikeru: poor PC has been ON all day
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: think it's intel
<syn-ack> mikegerwitz: could do that too.. heh
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, i ws hoping to find a better driver for it it gets laggy sometimes
<hanasaki> what is a network based / wireless? printer / scanner / that works w/ ubuntu?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: it's not the driver.
<Licuadora> $ sudo shtdown 10000 (like that?)
<mikeru> Licuadora, could work
<syn-ack> Licuadora: no
<mikeru> nevermind
<Licuadora> Ah, naughty mikeru
<mikeru> Licuadora, read the man page ('man shutdown')
<syn-ack> Licuadora: shutdown -h then your time
<mikeru> syn-ack, why the -h
<mikeru> ?
<Licuadora> Can i trust you syn-ack?
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, ahh its just the crappy vid...shux cant do anything about it cept throw it in the trash rofl
<syn-ack> mikeru: halts the system
<mikeru> AHHHH, sorry I did forget halt
<Licuadora> I am going to trust you syn-ack
<syn-ack> mikeru: otherwise, it doesnt shutdown, just displays the message
<mikeru> Licuadora, yes, add the -h or it will only bring it down to single user mode (a console with no other ttys and no services basicaly)
<mikeru> (AFAIK)
<itsux2bu> damn.. bittorrent downloads the ubuntu .iso lightning fast compared to the ubuntu website..
<tpmccallum> posciak: When you say connections and disconnections do you mean physically removing devices or just powering up and down?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: try upping the memory it uses in the bios if you can
<tpmccallum> Do you know how to use the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<rocode> Licuadora, If you can't trust people in this channel, then you are beyond community support, and should consider commercial support from Canonical.
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: otherwise you could buy an aftermarket card for it
<Licuadora> Well, mikeru... you know
<turt1e> Licuadora:  but do you trust the your blender rendering will be done by the time you set your shutdown.  Would be a shame for the system to shutdown before your rendering finished processing
<Licuadora> Anywho.... Is there a way to cancel it?
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, not sure im capable. idk much bout nuthin, its a lappie also sooo...it tis what it is
<mikeru> Licuadora, you will understand better if you read the man page.
<syn-ack> Licuadora: shutdown -c
<Licuadora> I typed 1000, and that is a 1000 minutes, not seconds
<syn-ack> but yeah man shutdown
<mikeru> Licuadora, WHAT? weird...
<syn-ack> should be seconds
<Licuadora> maybe is because i have the most recent kernel
<syn-ack> oh wow
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, thanks for the help though
<syn-ack> it was changed to minutes
<mikeru> Licuadora, yes, it should be seconds. whatever, to cancel you use sudo shutdown -c
<mikeru> nevermind
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: np
<mikeru> about the seconds thing, which kernel is that?
<Licuadora> there you go
<posciak> tpmccallum:  both would be preferable, is there a difference? I know only basic /etc/network/interfaces syntax
<mikeru> Licuadora, in that case, then i highly suggest you read the manpage considering things have changed.
<syn-ack> mikeru: last time I used a time was with a 2.4 kernel
<syrius> esperanto + ubuntu best buds
<syn-ack> mikeru: Even I had to pull the man for that. heh
<mikeru> syn-ack, I'm using 2.6.32-24-generic and it's still seconds
<syrius> ubuntu + google + wikipedia + esperanto = best buds
<mikeru> NO
<mikeru> it is minutes
<Licuadora> I just adjusted the time
<Licuadora> Thanks a lot everyone
<Licuadora> You too mikeru
<mikeru> your welcome
<Licuadora> now, i am going to sleep
<Licuadora> godd night
<syn-ack> mikeru:  "All logged-in users are notified that the system is going down and,  within the last five minutes of TIME, new logins are prevented."
<syn-ack> from the manpage
<mikeru> syn-ack, I'm confused but whatever. not like I used the time option all teh time. but i'm curious as to how you use seconds now though...
<justin__> Hi, I need some help. Does anyone know how to transfer GRUB from a partition?
<justin__> I was dualbooting Ubuntu and XP, and I did something in gparted to mess up GRUB
<justin__> so then i instaled another partition so grub would work
<syn-ack> mikeru: Not really sure, tbh though it says it can accept any valid TIME format
<EvilTrek> justin__:  it installs to whichever partition has the MBR.  Or it rewrites the MBR.
<justin__> now i have 2 ubuntu partitions, and i need to delete one. any help?
<mikeru> and what's the TIME format?
<syn-ack> mikeru: so I would assume HH:MM:SS
<EvilTrek> justin__:  you need to reinstall GRUB
<EvilTrek> justin__:  after removing the partition you arent using
<mikeru> syn-ack, hm...
<pZombie> eviltrek - you cannot tell grub to create an MBR on a particular HDD?
<EpicCyndaquil1> my wireless connection randomly dies. then after about a minute it tells me I need to enter the WEP key. It's already entered, it works. This isn't a problem with my router, I'm 110% sure of that. Any ideas?
<justin__> EvilTrek: ok, so delete the extra partiton, and install grub with glapted live?
<justin__> gparted*
<EvilTrek> justin__:  i'm not a pro with grub, but i know that you need to reinstall it.  ask someone else here how to, they might know.
<syn-ack> sudo update-grub, iirc
<syn-ack> it could come up with a curses screen asking where you want it installed
<dsnyders> HI all!  Now that /etc/resolv.conf is generated by code, what file do you edit to manually add nameservers?
<justin__> thx eviltrek. syn-ack: do this from the partition with grub installed?
<charmander> #ubuntu-br
<syn-ack> nah, from where ever you're running it
<syn-ack> it'll scan your parts and ask you
<justin__> ok thx ill give it a try
<arosen1> Hello, After setting up my display and rebooting my gnome toolbars seemed to have disappeared. I can login as root and then run startx and  roots X will start with the gnome-toolbar but my user won't. Anyone know why?
<syn-ack> arosen1: you need to fix your .xauthority file in ~/
<justin__> syn-ack: the command in "sudo update-grub, iirc"?
<flomaster_> any sound gurus up in here... when playing AAC audio it gets sent as PCM to my amp but my center channel and rear left channel speakers are switched
<justin__> command is*
<arosen1> syn-ack: can i just copy roots .gconfd to my dir?
<syn-ack> justin__: no "sudo update-grub"
<arosen1> syn-ack: whats wrong with my .xauthority ?
<dsnyders> flomaster_, Not a sound guru, but dumb question... have you checked that the speakers are plugged in the right jacks?
<syn-ack> arosen1: Don't know..
<syn-ack> arosen1: lemme check mine, been a few years since I've had that issue
<StalkerNOVA> Hi, trying to start RAID on Server, but it's not detected. Intel offers drivers for redhat and opensuse. Tried redhat rmp to convert to deb, smth went wrong and installation failed. Can anyone help?
<justin__> syn-ack: ok thx, so now grub is on this partition? and i can delete the unused one?
<arosen1> syn-ack: mine is empty
<cLeMsOnTiGeR> #kismet
<flomaster_> dsnyders:  yeah its all good when playing dts, and dolby digital just the AAC audio is fubar i have the alsa sound drivers intalled  on my zotac ionitx mobo with onboard Nvidia chipset
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> seems that things have changed a bit, arosen1 standby
<arosen1> syn-ack: i'll tryp copying my .gconfd and see if that fixes it since it works fine as root
<syn-ack> justin__: did it bring up the screen asking you where you want it installed?
<flomaster_> dsnyders: this is an HTPC running xbmc-live so its only purpose is to play movies, music, tv.shows and photos so having the aac audio mixed up is no bueno
<syn-ack> justin__: if not, DO NOT REBOOT
<justin__> i ran sudo update-grub, and it gave me a list of the entries
<andrew_708476> anyone in here good with Ubuntu
<syn-ack> what did it say? do you still have the output to pastebin?
 * Prophet1337 =/
<EvilTrek> andrew_708476:  several of us are
<EvilTrek> !ask | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Teekin> I'm trying to configure my wireless network through 'iwconfig', but every time I set the ESSID, it turns it into escaped nonsense like this: \xA3\x84\x7F-\x...
<justin__> Generating grub.cfg ...
<justin__> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<justin__> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<justin__> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic
<justin__> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic
<FloodBot2> justin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teekin> Never seen that before. Anyone know what it might be?
<justin__> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<syn-ack> justin__: I said to pastebin. :/
<_klk_>  hi all, i'm trying to test responsiveness of a service running on my server using the following command:
<Prophet1337> Teekin, are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<Teekin> Prophet1337: Laptop.
<_klk_> perl -e 'printf "<policy-file-request/>%c",0' | nc -v <server name> 843
<syn-ack> Well, it seems to have found your images, so that's good
<Teekin> Prodego: A Compaq uhm... something, specifically. ;)
<_klk_> it works on all machines i've tried it on so far
<andrew_708476> ok well Im having a few problems installing one Anti Virus
<EpicCyndaquil1> Ubuntu. Wireless. Crashing. Help.
<_klk_> but when i try it on my ubuntu 10.04 desktop, it doesn't work
<syn-ack> justin__: give me a couple to start a vm real quick
<_klk_> meaning i don't see the server response
<_klk_> anyone have an idea why?
 * Prodego redirects to Prophet1337 
<Prophet1337> And you have your own wireless network? Does your wireless card identify your network?
<justin__> syn-ack: sorry about that. ill waic
<_klk_> i should also mention that this ubuntu instance is running in a vmware VM hosted on windows xp, with bridged networking setup
<justin__> wait*
<wangjiacheng> hello!
<gary_inNYC> a minute ago, my system went black, the mouse pointer was still on screen although it wouldn't move, and my caps lock light was flashing
<dsnyders> flomaster_, I know almost diddly-squat about sound.  It just seems like an odd pair of channels to get swapped.  Front/rear, left/right, I could see, but center and rear-left?  Seemed like miswiring to me.  However, as you say, it's fine with other software, so it ain't the wiring.
<wilow49> is there a french here?to explain to me one thing i don't understand what ii must do to keep my 6 wallpapers on my six differents desktop in kubuntu with the cube 3D? because after each reboot, wallpapers are removed to wallpaper basic.thanks to answer in private message....thks
<IdleOne> !fr | wilow49
<ubottu> wilow49: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Teekin> Prodego: Oh yes... well, thing is, it works fine with the Gnome network manager thing (GUI). So drivers and such are not a problem. But now I'm trying to connect when using XFCE.
<syn-ack> gary_inNYC: core dump
<Teekin> Prophet1337, even.
<Prophet1337> OH.
<Prodego> yes :)
<Teekin> I figured piece of cake with a command line, but then this happens.
<gary_inNYC> syn-ack: what do i do?  i just rebooted and it's working but i just want to know what happened
<Teekin> And the command line shows the right network and all when I'm in Gnome connected through the GUI thingy.
<wangjiacheng> Hello. I come from China
<Teekin> And I thought I was so elite. ;) Beating by the command line after only a few months getting hooked on Gnome.
<wangjiacheng> How about you?
<Teekin> s/Beating/Beaten
<wilow49> hello i m in france :)
<IdleOne> !ot | wangjiacheng
<ubottu> wangjiacheng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<syn-ack> gary_inNYC: if it's working, great. now you need to figure out what caused the core dump. Usually video driver or something
<gary_inNYC> syn-ack: where do i go to find out?
<tpmccallum> what does error "unknown option --dport" mean ?
<syn-ack> gary_inNYC: you should see something either in your home or roots home called "core"
<wangjiacheng> You came to China?
<mateo> Hello.  I am having trouble using my iphone 3GS with rhythmbox - I keep getting a message asking if i want to initialize my iphone. running lucid
<Teekin> mateo: You're running Ubuntu on the iPhone?!
<mateo> ha! no
<syn-ack> justin__: found it
<mateo> 3gs 3.1.3...i think
<hanasaki> printing to cupsPDF the syslog is showing the following.    looks like apparm...   how can it be fixed ?  profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1001 ouid=0 name="/proc/filesystems"
<syn-ack> justin__: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<mateo> i have not upgraded
<fancybit> good day gentalmen
<syrius> UBUNTU
<syrius> ROCKS
<muellis3> hanasaki: uh. file a bug. that looks serious.
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: Are you still there ?
<syn-ack> justin__: make sure to add a sudo at the beginning of that
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: yeah
<hanasaki> muellis3: they say it is fixed... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/147551
<pZombie> syn-ack how does grub-install work?
<fancybit> I use rsync making a mirror from linux kernel srouce to my own laptop
<justin__> syn-ack: it brings up linux default command line
<dsnyders> HI all!  Now that /etc/resolv.conf is generated by code, what file do you edit to manually add nameservers?
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: I solved my problem for now.
<syn-ack> justin__: good
<syn-ack> justin__: TAB enter
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: yeah? what was it?
<gary_inNYC> syn-ack: no luck, i don't see the file
<mateo> @teekin no ubuntu on my iphone -
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: I installed the proprietary driver and I changed the all fonts.
<syn-ack> gary_inNYC: Check /var/log as well
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: Good deal
<BiggFREE> (the)
<pZombie> syn-ack - can i use grub-install to put an MBR and file on any HDD including USB sticks/HDDs?
<pZombie> files*
<justin__> syn-ack: now it says GRUB Install Devices
<syn-ack> justin__: good good
<syn-ack> justin__: select the partition to which you want to install GRUB
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: ... Maybe my monitor is not working very well.
<syn-ack> pZombie: I'm sure you can, you'd have to refer to it's documentation
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: Maybe it needs some reparations.
<mateo> Hello.  I am having trouble using my iphone 3GS with rhythmbox - I keep getting a message asking if i want to initialize my iphone. running lucid on my laptop. any help would be appreciated
<justin__> ok, now it says Installation finished. No error reported. Then it lists the images, and ends terminal process
<fancybit> I use rsync making a mirror from linux kernel srouce to my own laptop. but forgot to set the sub directory, then the owner of /home/fancybit/ directory  become a strange user. when I reboot my computer ubuntu seems like encrypted my /home/fancybit/ left a script. I use "su" command and "chown" change the nearlay exec it,
<syn-ack> justin__: There you go. Fixed
<fancybit> help...
<gary_inNYC> syn-ack: no file named core in /var/log
<fancybit> lot's of data lost
<BiggFREE> syn-ack: I did apprecite your help. Thanks a lot :)
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  look in /var/crash maybe?
<BiggFREE> appreciate
<syn-ack> justin__: Sorry about taking so long, I forgot what grub2 was named. ;)
<syn-ack> BiggFREE: np,
<fancybit> I must desc the situation in long text...
<syn-ack> gary_inNYC: hrm
<mhzdyr1> i have update software hp and any trouble with the printer...
<Nemo127> looking to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a Mac PPC, the docs im finding say its community supported. Does that mean it wont work "out of the box"?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: not there either :(
<justin__> syn-ack: thanks! no problem about waiting at all. i could not figure it out for hours. restarting now, thanks again
<mhzdyr1> HP Deskjet f2100 Series hpijs, 3.10.2 (color) is the true driver for HP Deskjet F2179
<syn-ack> brb
<gary_inNYC> it's odd, my computer just locked, went black and my caps lock light kept flashing
<hypercube32> ok someone tell me how in the world to change the mysqld password for root (the fact that there is a default set is just plain stupid)
<gary_inNYC> i google searched it and it could be a kernel panic?
<itsux2bu> where does ubuntu store its mounted cd-rom devices
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  do you remember a time frame of when it possibly happened?
<fancybit> I use rsync making a mirror from linux kernel srouce to my own laptop. but forgot to set the sub directory, then the owner of /home/fancybit/ directory  become a strange user. when I reboot my computer ubuntu seems like encrypted my /home/fancybit/ left a script. I use "su" command and "chown" change the nearlay exec it,
<gary_inNYC> yes, about 15 mins ago
<gary_inNYC> i had to force power off and power on again
<turt1e> if so you can maybe check /var/log/syslog time stamps and see if you have a CPU panic showing up
<fancybit> but ubuntu tells me ,the directory isn't yours- -
<Dice-Man> hi all people
<fancybit> damm ownership
<fancybit> anyone help?
<Terminus> itsux2bu: when you insert a cd/dvd, it will appear as a directory in /media
<Dice-Man> i wonder if someone here had troubles with the integrated graphic card intel gma 1150
<Dice-Man> intel gma 1150 is on most of netbooks
<user_> Question: Using 10.04 LTS,  connection to my wireless router keeps failing, even though it is on an auto connect sometimes it gives up, is there a way I can keep it connected to it even when it fails?
<user_> itsux2bu: /media
<Dice-Man> amidelalune, bonjour
<amidelalune> Dice-Man, bjr :)
<Dice-Man> amidelalune, some troubles ?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: this was the first time this happened, i don't understand what went wrong
<amidelalune> Dice-Man, no why?
<Dice-Man> no idea with my question people ?
<maco> Dice-Man: is that a poulsbo?
<Dice-Man> macp
<uiooiu> does bleachbit clear your bookmarks?
<Dice-Man> maco, ka ou di la ?
<maco> Dice-Man: what?
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  did you check /var/log/syslog and the other syslog.1 files for errors around that time frame?
<Dice-Man> maco, what a poulsbo is ?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: k i'll check now
<Dice-Man> maco, i did not understand this word
<maco> Dice-Man: a graphics chipset intel dropped support for
<Dice-Man> yes
<maco> Dice-Man: its a name
<Dice-Man> ok
<Dice-Man> hum
<maco> not actual english word ;-)
<Dice-Man> intel gma 1150 is on atom
<WXZ> how do I install the java plugin for 10.10?
<WXZ> I already added the partner respository
<maco> Dice-Man: im using an aton right now but my graphics are called N10
<WXZ> forgot package name
<Dice-Man> maco, wich netbook are you using ?
<maco> Dice-Man: zareason terra hd
<WXZ> nobody?
<maco> Dice-Man: googling, i think poulsbo is gma500, which isnt what you have, so im going to assume that the poulsbo drivers arent what you need
<maco> WXZ: the one in partner is sun-java6-jre
<koopa2> hi
<maco> Dice-Man: in which case, no idea
<marca311> hello, anyone good with apt-get errors?  mysql-server-5.1 refuses to do anything
<gary_inNYC> turtle: i have the syslog files open, what am i looking for?
<ilovefairuz> marca311: pastebin
<dislo> hey guys i want to set up keyless ssh authentication and it works for unprivleged accounts but when i try to connect using root it fails and gives me a password prompt.
<Dice-Man> maco, i got wrong with the name of the chipset, the correct name of mine is intel gma 3150
<dislo> what am i doing wrong
<marca311> ilovefairuz: k, hold on
<tkroo> i'm unable to install firefox (or abrowser) in lucid. http://www.pasteall.org/15069 can anyone help?
<nikk1> so I am going to put ubuntu on my new HP
<glick> in ubuntu for apache2 do i want to edit apach2.conf or http.conf?
<guampa> dislo: check PermitRootLogin and AllowUsers
<maco> glick: the one that's not empt?
<maco> *empty
<WXZ> maco thanks
<nikk1> when it boots up, the OS of HP boots up before Win7 - which is cool and fast for using internet. After installing Ubuntu, will I lose that OS of HP ?
<glick> then whats the poitn of http.conf?
<Dice-Man> maco, what is a maco ?
<maco> Dice-Man: my nickname
<maco> glick: for not confusing red hat users who are used to that name? *shrug*
<maco> tkroo: can you just install firefox-3.6 and not the firefox metapackage?
<maco> tkroo: why is firefox not installed to start with?
<tkroo> maco, i'm not sure...
<marca311> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480236/
<maco> tkroo: it shouldve been part of the default install
<tkroo> maco, i've tried installing it from software center, synaptic, and using apt-get, none work
<ilovefairuz> marca311: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tkroo> hmmm
<tkroo> maco, ok, so how do i get it back?
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  for the time period you think the panic happened look for any Warning, ERROR,  Panic msgs in the log.
<tkroo> is there some sort of apt-get clean or rebuild command ?
<marca311> ilovefairuz: i have (output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480237/)
<ilovefairuz> marca311: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  mysql-server-5.1
<user_> Question: Using 10.04 LTS,  connection to my wireless router keeps failing, even though it is on an auto connect sometimes it gives up, is there a way I can keep it connected to it even when it fails?
<maco> Dice-Man: wikipedia says we have the same graphics because i have a N420 and that apparently is GMA 3150. works fine for me
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  you may also check the dmesg files in that same directory.   From a terminal try something like   "grep Warn syslog*" with out the quotes of course
<tucemiux> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mateo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RR74RLKe
<Dice-Man> ok maco thanks
<tucemiux> ubottu, thank you !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lov255> Okay guys - to play farmville on Ubuntu what do I have to do?
<Dice-Man> i did not know the brand Zareason
<ilovefairuz> user_: it should autoreconnect by default
<Dice-Man> it seems good
<tucemiux> lov255, what's farmville?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: i see 2 warnings... "no seat id found" and "unable to load file /etc/gdm/custom.conf no such file or directory"
<marca311> ilovefairuz: it just freezes on: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480238/
<lov255> LMAO
<dsnyders> tucemiux, a farm simulation game.
<Dice-Man> how much did you pay your netbook maco ?
<gremlin133> ello, does anyone know a way to stop apache from asking for the SSL passphrase on startup? and just ignore that certificate unitl apache can be manually restarted
<maco> tkroo: try:   cd /usr/bin ; sudo ln -s ./lib/firefox-3.6.8/firefox.sh firefox
<marca311> ilovefairuz: and i have to restart for anything to work again
<Dice-Man> gremlin133, try #apache
<Dice-Man> idk
<maco> tkroo: then re-run the install?
<tkroo> maco, ok i'll take a look
<gremlin133> ah yeah.. true lol
<dsnyders> tucemiux, check it  out here: http://www.farmville.com/
<tkroo> a symlink, ok thanks maco
<tucemiux> dsnyders, oi thanks !
<maco> Dice-Man: 650, but i got extra ram, an SSD, and a 3G modem built in
<turt1e> gary_inNYC: do the time stamps for those two warning match the time you had the issue?
<Dice-Man> maco, did they ship to europe ?
<ilovefairuz> marca311: pastebin: ps axjf
<dislo> guampa, it all looked good on the server
<maco> Dice-Man: oh...and the carrying case is included in that...  and yes, they ship to europe and can do european plugs
<lov255> Anyone know command for the lastest flash drivers on firefox?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: roughly yes 11:20 to 11:30 or so
<Dice-Man> maco, zareason seems to be espacially built for ubuntu :D
<dislo> guampa, i can pastebin a verbose output of ssh
<ilovefairuz> !flash > lov255
<maco> Dice-Man: yep, though they've recently started offering other distros like fedora, qimo, debian...
<ubottu> lov255, please see my private message
<Dice-Man> oh good
<marca311> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480240/
<tkroo> maco, i see that /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox (which doesn't exist)
<tkroo> thanks
<bandeira> hi, there! i expect this error while i'm trying to move a folder into another one by console.. "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' " how do i fix it?
<lov255> Thanks !ubottu | ilovefairuz
<maco> bandeira: is there a ( in the name of a file/folder?
<guampa> dislo: ok
<bandeira> yes. that's what it shows on bash error.
<user_> anyone?
<maco> bandeira: if so, you need to put a \ before it or put " " around the whole path
<maco> bandeira: if you use <tab> key to finish names of files as you go, it'll automatically put the \'s in
<user_> please!! Question: Using 10.04 LTS,  connection to my wireless router keeps failing, even though it is on an auto connect sometimes it gives up, is there a way I can keep it connected to it even when it fails?
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  ok from here I would suggest a google search on those warnings to see if it leads you any were.  But be aware that warning msgs usually don't amount to much.  Try the grep search again but this time instead of warning try error or panic.  Are you familiar with grep and its options?
<flourish> hello everyone, quick question. Is there a scripting language with sys or sqs as the script extension
<ilovefairuz> marca311: did you kill the apt-get process? don't
<gary_inNYC> turtle: unfortunately no
<tucemiux> user_,  sounds like a bad bug on your wireless card, what card do you have?
<marca311> ilovefairuz: haven't yet
<monokrome> I have a Ubuntu server that I have configured to have a static IP
<bandeira> maco: it works by using "" on its name.
<monokrome> every few hours, it gets an IP over DHCP
<tucemiux> monokrome, what is the question, all in ***one line***
<ilovefairuz> marca311: so it's still running and hanged?
<marca311> ilovefairuz:
<marca311> ilovefairuz: whoops, only apt-get is hanging
<monokrome> I have a Ubuntu server that I have configured to have a static IP - but every few hours, it gets an IP over DHCP. My /etc/network/interfaces looks like this: http://dpaste.com/230918/ . Also, you will need to make your screen wider so that this all fits on one line, tucemiux.
<gary_inNYC> turtle: i found "registered panic notifier" in syslog
<ilovefairuz> marca311:  that's not the full output, do: ps  axjf > ps.txt  .. and then pastebin the file
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  grep is case sensitive but it can be used to search through files and directories for specific patterns.  try a "grep -i pattern file" to make the search case insensitive
<cLeMsOnTiGeR> can aNYONE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE TO FIND THE KISMET CONFIG FILE ON BACKTRACK4 R1
<mikeru> why uname -p == "unknown" yet arch == "i686" ?
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  no clue what that is unfortunately.   try google search on it
<mismatso> Hola, alguien aquí habla español?
<guampa> mismatso: #ubuntu-es
<mikeru> mismatso: yes, but you should /join #ubuntu-es
<dislo> guampa, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480245/
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: sorry, i forgot my computer is set to turn off at 11
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: , do: ps  axjf > ps.txt  .. and then pastebin the file
<mismatso> ok, thanks
<TxMatt> Quick question, I'm using wine and running convertx2dvd  and sometimes it likes to disappear from my screen without leaving a running icon but its till shows up in running processes, is there a command i can use to make it visible again?
<gary_inNYC> turtle: perhaps this pastebin might help?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QkKnrX9G
<tkroo> maco, thanks again.
<flourish> hello everyone, quick question. Is there a scripting language with sys or sqs as the script file's extension
<Andyman> How can I start the installer after installation finished?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: nothing
<mikeru> flourish, why?
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: nothing what? there's a file created now, ps.txt, open it with gedit and pastebin
<tucemiux> monokrome,  your configuration looks OK, as long as your router's IP is 192.168.0.1, that is a very weird problem you are having, I would check your logs and check your router
<Andyman> or rather, how can I install the LAMP task without having to name each separate package?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: sorry, complete mind blank, i'll get right to it
<mattyp> I am having trouble using my iphone 3GS with rhythmbox - I keep getting this message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RR74RLKe  Running lucid on my laptop with all the updates and libmobile device installed.  (yes this is same person as mateo who posted this question earlier)
<flourish> mikeru: maybe my next job is just writing such scripting
<Andyman> ah, found it.. sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<guampa> dislo: it doesnt say much, id do all this: 1) use ssh -i and use the same private key you use with another user, 2) check permissions on /root/.ssh and everything below (700 / 600)
<mikeru> flourish, but my question is, why is the file extension so important??
<guampa> dislo: what do you have in PermitRootLogin?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480246/
<tucemiux> monokrome, did a reboot and a /etc/init.d/networking restart help at all?
<flourish> mikeru: ??? i didn't see the extension is important, but the file usually saved with a sys/sqs suffix.
<mikeru> flourish, "Is there a scripting language with sys or sqs as the script file's extension"
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: did you do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  mysql-server-5.1  .. and left it stuck ?
<mikeru> anyhow, no idea
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: yes
<shawnboy> How do I exit gpg at terminal?
<flourish> well, think about python and perl? python's extension is .py and perl's is .pl or .plx
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: where did you leave it? in another gnome-terminal tab?
<dislo> guampa, i would need to change that setting on the server
<guampa> shawnboy: ctl+d
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: my computer restarted, remember?
<shawnboy> guampa: thanks.
<guampa> dislo: set it to "without-password" so it only allows root login with keys
<guampa> otherwise you are exposed to dictionary attacks
<edit> Is there any way to use wine to install .net support in the fake c:/ path?
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: naturally, you should redo the command after the computer boots up, sudo apt-get install --reinstall  mysql-server-5.1 .. then open another terminal and do: ps  axjf > ps.txt
<turt1e> gary_inNYC:  couldn't find much of relavance about those warnings.  GDM is your Gnome Display manager and is essentially the gui login window.
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: k
<turt1e> gary_inNYC: my only real suggestion at this point would be to monitor and see if that error occurs again or if it was a one time only thing
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: it just gave me the apt-get --configure error again and nothing else
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: pastebin
<marca3111> k
<TeslaTony> Is there any way, in Ubuntu Netbook Remix,  to add a program to the favorites menu that is run from a folder in the home directory?
<a3Dman> Weird, nautilus file transfer starts fast then it slows down very badly
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480248/
<Blue1> a3Dman: yeha I've noticed that - for large files
<a3Dman> yeah
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Blue1> a3Dman: starts at 19m and then settles somewhere around 5 meg
<a3Dman> I'm transferring 100GB files
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: same as before
<a3Dman> it started at 30MB/s (device speed)
<Blue1> a3Dman: smoke em if you have em
<a3Dman> now 11.7 and it gows down
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: now stuck ?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: no
<Blue1> a3Dman: i wonder why it throttles like that?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: not yet
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: please pastebin the output of any command i give you
<a3Dman> I don't know, I will cancel it...
<marca3111> k
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480250/
<gary_inNYC> turtle: ok thanks
<Blue1> a3Dman: i just let it run all night, and then when I get up, it's done.  I think I moved about 55G in about 4 hours or so
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  mysql-server-5.1
<a3Dman> it will go down till it gets 100KB/s with 100GB of files
<Blue1> a3Dman: want a slow copy?  copy from ntfs to anything else...
<Blue1> a3Dman: you'd be there for days...
<syn-ack> just got back... turt1e not completely unheard of a kernel panic not producing a core... Strange but not unheard of. I wonder what he was doing when it happened
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480252/
<kiffer> hello bill here
<Blue1> kiffer: sup?
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: stuck now?
<kiffer> is there some guy named tux something here
<mattyp> I am having trouble using my iphone 3GS with rhythmbox - I keep getting this message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RR74RLKe. How can I fix this problem?  Running lucid on my laptop with all the updates and libmobile device installed.
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: yup
<kiffer> dark tux or something
<ilovefairuz> marca3111:  ps  axjf > ps.txt
<kiffer> hi Blue1 nothing much
<a3Dman> I'm getting pcmanfm
<turt1e> syn-ack:  that is actually more common that not  on some systems,  for kernel panic to not produce a core that is.
<syn-ack> turt1e: right...
<Blue1> a3Dman: yeah anything has to be better
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480253/
<a3Dman> no one reported this nautilus bug?
<Blue1> a3Dman: dunno.  almost makes me want to see what another distro would do.
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: sudo kill -KILL 3857
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: done
<kiffer> hello there is one big thing
<kiffer> about ununtu that i do not like
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: now check the other terminal
<kiffer> and i haven't liked it since well 6 7 years
<Blue1> kiffer: what's that?
<kiffer> it has no 7.1 sound support
<kiffer> i really miss that
<kiffer> that is the only reason i come back to windows
<Blue1> kiffer: never heard of that what is it?
<kiffer> i can do anything in ubunutu
<kiffer> really
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480254/
<kiffer> 7.1 souround system
<kiffer> you know
<syn-ack> kiffer: disable Pulseaudio and use straight ALSA. ;)
<kiffer> 7 boxes one subwoofer
<kiffer> still
<turt1e> kiffer: what, are you running a home theater off a windows box or something?
<kiffer> alsa has only 5.1
<syn-ack> kiffer: Not sure you have to now, but back in the day you did, iirc
<Blue1> kiffer: ah no -- we have 5.1 dolby here.  I live in an apt - so surround sound
<kiffer> yes
<kiffer> but only 5.1
<kiffer> so i will be missing 2 boxes
<kiffer> i can get 5.1 to work sure fine no problem
<kiffer> but there has never been build a proper 7.1 support it seems
<a3Dman> pcmanfm is a lot faster
<kiffer> i could be wrong it could have been build by now
<kiffer> but i do not like to miss 2 of my boxes
<turt1e> maybe it's because I'm just not that much of an audiophile but really?  2 speakers makes that much of a difference?
<kiffer> to me it does
<kiffer> i can twinker with ubuntu and i'm kinda a perfectionist
<kiffer> so
<HinHin> hi there
<kiffer> i can make my graphic card everything work
<kiffer> fine
<kiffer> except for this small thing
<HinHin> how do i stop the iptables service in 10.04?
<guampa> kiffer: a quick check on google shows 7.1 in fact works in linux
<troopperi> HinHin: http://blog.hbcom.info/archives/44
<syn-ack> guampa: He did quantify it in the beginning by specifically pointing out Ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: sudo apt-get remove  mysql-server-5.1
<HinHin> troopperi, thanks
<kiffer> where guampa
<kiffer> i can only find 5.1 with some wire twinkering
<kiffer> i don't like that
<kiffer> idea
<kiffer> of losing sound by adding wires to a surround set
<guampa> google linux "7.1" surround
<ilovefairuz> !enter | kiffer
<ubottu> kiffer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<syn-ack> kiffer: dude, it's the first friggin hit on google
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480256/
<syn-ack> kiffer: and Wouldn't ya know it, it's in Ubuntu Forums.
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: do it kill dpkg?
<kiffer> syn-ack that is still 5.1
<kiffer> being adjusted to 7.1
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: is the other terminal still hanging?
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: yes
<turt1e> kiffer:  you have 2 more speakers, of course you are going to add more wires right?
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: no more output?
<syn-ack> turt1e++
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: no more than the second last pastebin link i sent you
<kiffer> no i was refering to adding plugs to have those 2 boxes work on the others
<kiffer> so you don't really have surroun but you do have sound
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: pastebin: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.prerm
<kiffer> but i do not like it that way and what i read from it linux still have no 7.1 support
<syn-ack> kiffer: Please stop using your enter key like that. You were already asked once.
<kiffer> The dynamic range compression requirement also indicates why it's bad for the "standard" to become 7.1 when you only have 5.1 equipment (like most people do).
<kiffer> i do make full sentences now i do not enter all the time
<joebobjoe> wow the ubuntu bots are tough on you
<ilovefairuz> kiffer: group them
<mattyp> I am having trouble using my iphone 3GS with rhythmbox - I keep getting this message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RR74RLKe. How can I fix this problem?  Running lucid on my laptop with all the updates and libmobile device installed.
<wombatguy> anyone know a program already in existence that's capable of sorting files into directories based on file extension and possibly other criteria
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480262/
<syn-ack> wombatguy: use sort and some regex and you should be good to go
<wombatguy> i've been trying to write a script for this but i run into problems and i am kinda hoping something like what i want already exists. The particular idea would be to look at a directory of files and then if they are n days old they will be moved into directories based on extensions and such
<plouffe> wombatguy, can't you have your wombat do it for you?
<syn-ack> *Rim_shot*
<wombatguy> i might have to
<wombatguy> im surprised this hasn't been done yet
<syn-ack> wombatguy: like I said, sort and regex and you'll be ok
<wombatguy> i'd like to add some ability to look into compressed archives and further sort based on contents
<wombatguy> yea i guess i didn't understand sort
<wombatguy> looking into it now
<Terminus> wombatguy: you can use find to select files by age.
<wombatguy> yea mtime
<wombatguy> that's how i was doing it
<syn-ack> wombatguy: wombatguy check this out: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<guampa> kiffer: i still see people geting output to all the 8 channels
<kiffer> guampa well i guess you see more than me
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<guampa> http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/surround-pulse.shtml
<kiffer> did you read that update ?
<kiffer> i already tried all of that
<kiffer> like 2 years ago
<kiffer> the last link is 5.1
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: looks like there's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/551130
<kiffer> the build in sound surround thing by ubuntu only gives out 5.1 why nobody know
<guampa> kiffer: dude, second link, point 1
<guampa> what does it mention?
<kiffer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<HinHin> hi there >.< anyone good with iptables here?
<kiffer> o well
<kiffer> i might get a new ubuntu
<kiffer> and install it
<guampa> as to the first link, it doesnt say it doesnt work anymore, so if your system by default dont show all the channels may well be something to try
<HinHin> I want to allow local port 80 connections
<kiffer> and try it out
<HinHin> but block remote connections to port 80
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: kill it and try
<kiffer> i just have to back up my stuff
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: sudo apt-get -f remove
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: k
<eniacpx> ^quit
<Stale> Guess what everybody? I installed Ubuntu on a PC with 128 RAM
<kiffer> you are using ubuntu for a good propuse
<Stale> It took almost a day, lol :D
<greezmunkey> Stale: Now, turn your swap file off... ;)
<kiffer> i did that once on a friends computer
<kiffer> he went beserk
<kiffer> i did it with ssh
<tonsilitis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Stale> greezmunkey: I do not know what would happen, but I do want to know what would happen... (it's a dual-booted PC).
<marca3111> ilovefairuz: seems to have worked, i'll reboot
<tonsilitis> how do you install wine from the command line?
<greezmunkey> Stale: check this: man swapoff and swapon
<troopperi> tonsilitis: sudo apt-get install wine
<Stale> tonsilitis: that is easy if you follow a webpage's instructions.
<mazafaka> hi :D
<ilovefairuz> marca3111: pastebin
<Stale> !man swapoff
<ilovefairuz> !hi | mazafaka
<ubottu> mazafaka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stale> !swapon
<glick> hey whats a good mail server to use with ubuntu? the docs list a few, but whats the difference?
<greezmunkey> Stale: try that in a terminal window on your U-box.
<guampa> glick: postfix is one good
<marca311> ilovefairuz: it worked! thank you very much!
<ilovefairuz> marca311: you're welcome
<marca311> ilovefairuz: now i can go to bed, thank you!
<Stale> greezmunkey: I will do that .
<marca311> ilovefairuz: one quick question though, what's the username?
<marca311> about
<ilovefairuz> marca311: of what? mysql?
<marca311> ilovefairuz: no, your irc username
<ilovefairuz>  <--- marca311
<marca311> ilovefairuz: no!, i'm not that stupid, why the username "ilovefairuz"
<candive> ferrets
<Stale> I was just kidding about inputting the terminal commands hehe ^^, zzzz.
<ilovefairuz> marca311: check the link in the pm
<zill> hello
<Stale> halo amigos!
<marca311> candive: i agree (what are you talking about?, forget it, i don't want to know)
<Stale> hola amigos!
<marca311> ilovefairuz: k
<ilovefairuz> !es | Stale
<ubottu> Stale: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zill> i've got some problems with formula-editing.any good editor?
<Stale> thank you and gracias, ilovefairuz.
<ilovefairuz> zill: check out 'kile'
<candive> ilovefairuz: sorry i thought your nickname refered to the lovable ferret (weasel)
<smw> zill, what about openoffice math?
<syn-ack> or gnumeric
<candive> over tired nite
<ilovefairuz> candive: join #ubuntu-offtopic or pm, it's not really appropriate place here, but it's not a ferret, she's a vocalist
<ssspog> what
<Stale> yeah!
<smw> really?
<ssspog> really
<Stale> big ole smiles
<tonsilitis> does anyone know if AOL Instant Messenger (AIM) works on Wine?
<Stale> tonsilities: that depends what version you are using.
<ilovefairuz> !appdb | tonsilitis
<ubottu> tonsilitis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ssspog> yeah it does hella
<Stale> tonsilitis: what aol version you are using?
<tonsilitis> Stale, I'm not using AOL.
<dr770> hello, from netstat I get this line: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:40735           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<dr770> hiw can I tell what service in using this port?
<Stale> tonsilitis: okay, what version of AIM you are using?
<tonsilitis> Stale, none
<ilovefairuz> tonsilitis: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=109 .. the gold and bronze ratings are what to look for
<ssspog> dude all of em do
<ssspog> err
<abhijit> hi
<ilovefairuz> hello abhijit
<Stale> tonsilitis: okay, here is the list of many versions for the WineHQ, http://www.oldapps.com/aim.php . You can give them a try. One is bound to work :D
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, :)
<rlaager> Why aren't packages in maverick listed on packages.ubuntu.com?
<thune3> dr770: lsof -i
<thune3> dr770: sudo lsof -i    maybe
<abhijit> !10.10 | rlaager
<ubottu> rlaager: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr770> thune3, got it  thanks
<rlaager> abhijit: That doesn't answer my question, unless your implied answer is, "At some point in the recentish past, a decision was made to not show the development version on packages.ubuntu.com any more."
<wissem> hello all
<wissem> does anyone know how to change offline mode by default in firefox ?
<Stale> 10.04 is dangerous, I think that's the message.
<ilovefairuz> dr770: sudo netstat -pant
<abhijit> rlaager, the answer is this channel is only for upto lucid discussion. for marverick discussion join #ubuntu+1 and talk there
<tonsilitis> I cant even get the damn thing to load
<wissem> ?
<Stale> tonsilitis: the WineHQ won't load?
 * cystic has been grinning ear to ear since installing 10.04
<tonsilitis> tonsilitis, no, the AIM that had the bronze rating wouldn't load
<turt1e> any of you here share are /home partition among multiple ubuntu installs?  curious how the installer for each subsequent ubuntu/kubuntu install handles the /home partition that was created by the first install
<ilovefairuz> wissem: by default? it's not, it goes offline when network manager goes offline
<wissem> ilovefairuz, no i have ubuntu with lxde as gui , it have wiced as the network manager :)
<SteveThing> evening all... anyone have any experience with transparent proxies and/or stateful firewall software?
<Stale> tonsilitis: You can try out the other AIM versions.
<turt1e> primarly if you set the flag to not partiion /home will it play nicely with the files already on that partiion?  I assume different usernames for each install is a neccessity?
<_F-117> SteveThing: transparent proxies socks ?
<ilovefairuz> wissem: that's probably why it goes offline
<Kebert_Xela> im rather pleased with 10.04
<Kebert_Xela> last time i used ubuntu was like 7.10
<wissem> is there anything , i can do to solve this ?
<tonsilitis> Stale, do you use AIM for windows?
<wissem> i've that's a firefox bug
<wissem> :/
<SteveThing> _F-117, i'm wanting to see if they are compatible with gaming consoles (Wii and PS3) or if they really don't care
<ilovefairuz> turt1e: depends on whether the application in question can handle old config files or not
<Kebert_Xela> my father used to tell me that drinking a cup of bleach can solve all of your problems
<HeLLRaZeR> windows suck
<_F-117> SteveThing: dam thats a good question , you have ubuntu running on PS3 ?
<abhijit> i was disconnected.
<ilovefairuz> wissem: is firefox-gnome-support installed? if so, try removing it
<SteveThing> _F-117, no, just sitting on my network
<Kebert_Xela> say, how does one release their ip address and renew it?
<Kebert_Xela> in ubuntu gnome of course
<SteveThing> _F-117, stupid sony update disabled my linux install... real f-tards
<ilovefairuz> Kebert_Xela: sudo killall dhclient && sudo dhclient eth0
<Stale> tonsilitis: yes, so I would try install the Windows AIM. The WineHQ will take care of the rest.
<tonsilitis> Stale, do you use AIM for windows?
<wissem> okay , ilovefairuz , thnks
<Kebert_Xela> alright ill make a note of that
<Kebert_Xela> thanks ilovefairuz
<_F-117> SteveThing: Dam, I know I use to have a setup all networked when i ran windows , but never did proxies with xbox never really thought about it
<_F-117> SteveThing: Whats the goal ?
<tonsilitis> Stale, good. The reason I'm trying to download it is because I'm looking for a friend I met online, I only know him by his username, is there a search option in AIM to search by username?
<SteveThing> _F-117, I don't really need to, but I'd like to see how robust they are for experience purposes
<tonsilitis> Stale, actually i just know what he went by
<tonsilitis> Stale, not his actual username
<Kebert_Xela> anyone have any tips for learing the code faster? other than just fixing and customizing with terminal?
<tonsilitis> Stale, just his alias
<_F-117> tonsiltis: intitle : AOL username on google
<turt1e> ilovefairuz:  well the application would be ubuntu installer from livecd.  I just want to make sure that if I share my existing /home partition if I decide to install say ubuntu 9.10 that it won't try to format /home partition even though I leave the option unchecked during install
<tonsilitis> _F-117, I've tried that.
<SteveThing> _F-117, good concept and seems pretty simple... but i'd like to test it with various hardware on my network
<_F-117> SteveThing: Thats some shit I would do
<Stale> tonsilitis: I'll see if AIM have a search option.
<tonsilitis> ok thanks
<Pink_Flood> hi.... im using gnome... everytime i want to uninstall an app like.... chesse.... the apt wants to uninstall a lot of gnome apps as well.... how can i fix that
<Pink_Flood> and make apt remove only the app i want
<wissem> negative , ilovefairuz  , that dosent work
<ilovefairuz> turt1e: no, the applications are the individual applications you use inside ubuntu after it's installed, these are the ones that read/write config files in your home directory
<SteveThing> Pink_Flood, apt-get check?
<_F-117> SteveThing: Thats c00l throw a phone into the mix to spice it up and proxy using your phone
<SteveThing> _F-117, already planning it :)
<_F-117> SteveThing: Do you have a smartphone
<SteveThing> _F-117, my neighbor does and I let him use my wifi
<SteveThing> _F-117, one of the T-Mobile ones hat needs updates constantly... should be an interesting test
<Stale> tonsilitis: I can see the webpage version of AIM here. http://www.aim.com/
<turt1e> ilovefairuz:  oh!  yeah no those I'm confident wouldn't be an issue because I would have a different user name for each install.  More worried about the installer doing something silly like formating or overwriting the data already on /home partiion
<_F-117> SteveThing: android ?
<ilovefairuz> wissem: open new tab, about:config, in search box type "toolkit.networkmanager.disable" .. when it comes up double click to set to false
<Stale> tonsilitis: or this link. http://o.aolcdn.com/aim/gromit/aim_express/gm/100426.2.4571.en-us/WidgetMain.html
<Kebert_Xela> i have a stupid question, is the code used in terminal: UNIX or otherwise?
<ilovefairuz> turt1e: no it wouldn't
<SteveThing> _F-117, some google phone.. i dunno... he just got it and keeps jizzing in his pants about it
<ilovefairuz> !language | SteveThing
<ubottu> SteveThing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wissem> ilovefairuz, i ll be careful i promise lol
<wissem> onna try that :D
<_F-117> SteveThing: lol use Sip and pre pay and you get non traceable free service
<SteveThing> So neat trick for anyone with a bluetooth capable laptop and a bluetooth unit in your car/truck... you can stream movie audio through your car stereo using bluetooth A2DP :) Sounds alot better than those tinny laptop speakers
<SteveThing> really easy with netbook remix too
<Kebert_Xela> is gparted capable of resizing a raid 0 partition? and actually maintain the integrety of the data strip?
<SteveThing> Kebert_Xela, don't think so
<Kebert_Xela> so doubtful that i could install with raid 0 on a partition, copy my backed up stuff onto it, then resize the raid partition to aquire the remaining 150gb or so?
<ilovefairuz> Pink_Flood: pastebin
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Pink_Flood
<ubottu> Pink_Flood, please see my private message
<SteveThing> Kebert_Xela, don't think so... but i'm sure there is a way to do some fun image juggling to achieve that if you've got a spare drive laying around
<Kebert_Xela> unfortunately i dont really
<Kebert_Xela> not one capable of
<Kebert_Xela> well maybe
<SteveThing> Kebert_Xela, i'm no expert, maybe someone else on here knows...
<Kebert_Xela> thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> Sup?
<Stale> tonsilitis: you can also let that username to search for your ID (so you don't have to).
<tonsilitis> Stale, thanks that worked!
<SteveThing> anyone know if a picoITX machine would be capable of running ubuntu server for the purposes of stateful firewall and transparent cached proxy?
<valbaca> can anyone else confirm that the ubuntu torrents are not working? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: fitpc :)
<Stale> tonsilitis: The "forcing the other user to find your ID" idea works?
<valbaca> let me rephrase that: the .torrent files are not available for download
<tonsilitis> no stale
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, heh, i forgot about those... i wonder if the price has dropped since release... /google
<tonsilitis> the original idea worked
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, thanx bud
<Stale> tonsilitis: oh, cool.
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: grab the dual lan one and you are smug
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: could set it use as a router and ditch your home grade pos
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, I'm using Cisco... nothing "home grade" about it :)
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: nice. Do you mean a real cisco, or a linksys?
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, but I will probably be using the new device as a router to seperate broadcast domains
<Stale> valbaca: I know where are the archives at.
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, Cisco 877W... it's a branch office router... not cheap either... got it for $5 at a pizza-hut closeout auction :)
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: there are tiny devices which can run as file/torrent clients and are pretty spot on. For the proxy you'll need a bit more bite
<thune3> valbaca: that page doesn't seem to have been updated since 10.04.1 release. just add the .1 as appropriate in the address e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<valbaca> Stale, the website links to the 10.04 torrents, not the 10.04.1. The 10.04.1 torrent that I was looking for is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ problem solved
<Stale> valbaca: that is good.
<U8untu> Blue1 hi .. i have a question .. i reboot my pc..and press F8 to go in SAFE MODE .. but..it shows me only Ubuntu there..is it possible that the Windows was automatically deleted?
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: wow, nice. I'm moving my fileserver to router soon to replace my linksys. Just need time when I'm not tired or out
<valbaca> thune3, thanks.
<valbaca>  Is there anyway to let Canonical know to update the site?
<ActionParsnip> valbaca: id inform in #freenode
<U8untu> hey, i had both windows and linux on same partition C:\ ..is it possible that windows was deleted?
<Stale> U8untu: the boot options usually shows a list of kernels/OS.
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: doubtful. Sounds like you need to run: sudo update-grub ,in ubuntu
<creast> 里面有多少是会说汉语的？
<elkclone> sweet
<maco> !cn | creast
<ubottu> creast: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<creast> sweet??
<Stale> U8untu: You can also try rebooting.
<Aliselyn> hi, I'm having some trouble connecting to the internet on my laptop. is it possible to get some help?
<creast> 甜心？？
<wombatguy> anythings possible
<ActionParsnip> !details | Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Stale> creast: sweet, yes.
<maco> valbaca: there's a ubuntu-website project on launchpad.net  -- report a bug
<wombatguy> ask the question though
<riya> hello i have problem with my internet connection
<wissem> what's your problem Aliselyn ?
<valbaca> maco, thanks I actually just opened launchpad.net :)
<zhoubing> There is no boundary in communication.
<Stale> creast: this is not a cyberin'. No offense intended.
<frogzoo1> any idea why OpenProj isn't in the repos?
<creast> thank u ! just know a little English .
<Aliselyn> thank you..... I'm running 10.04 on a Sony Vaio, and am trying to connect to dialup. I tried adding a connection using pppconfig, but when I try to connect, it says "Error: only members of the 'dip' group can use this command"
<Stale> creast: that is ok too.
<zhoubing> me too
<abhijit> frogzoo1, i think may be #ubuntu-motu and/or #ubuntu-packaging people have more info on this
<glick> hey im reading the ubuntu server documentation for installing postfix
<abhijit> good
<glick> when it asks you for Root and postmaster mail recipient, do i make up an account, or does that account have to be on the system
<Mano_Chao> alguem ae do brazil???
<abhijit> glick, ask in #ubuntu-server
<abhijit> !br | Mano_Chao
<ubottu> Mano_Chao: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mano_Chao> to lah tb.. soh quero sabe se aqui tem alguem que fala portugues tb
<abhijit> :/
<Stale> :D
<Aliselyn> oh, sorry, the command I used was "pon Intergate"
<wissem> Aliselyn: did your connection work on a windows installation ?
<creast> i can't find #ubuntu-cn !!
<Aliselyn> wissem: yes, it worked on XP
<abhijit> Mano_Chao, join # ubuntu-br você encontra todas as pessoas que falam português lá
<Stale> creast: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Mano_Chao> tah... isso quer dizer que nao posso ficar aqui...
<Mano_Chao> ou que se eu encontrar alguem que fale portugues aqui nao posso conversar...
<wissem> okay
<sailerboy> hey, does anyone have a vps at thrustvps.com or damnvps.com? (they are the same)
<rparedes> alguna mujer en esre canal
<wissem> Aliselyn: try adding your user to the dip group
<abhijit> :-|
<Stale> Mano_Chao: you can stay.
<Aliselyn> wissem: already did, and it says when I try to add that it has already been added
<Mano_Chao> thanks
<creast> nobody was in ubuntu -cn.-.-
<creast> so sad!
<dulio> CN?
<jellow> There is a key i can't find is there a way to implement another key for that character im missing?
<abhijit> Mano_Chao, você pode ficar neste canal o tempo que desejar
<zhoubing> there is aways few peple in  #ubuntu-cn.
<dulio> zhoubing, that's right...
<Mano_Chao> obrigado... vc eh do brasil
<Stale> creast: no problem, that is why there is #ubuntu
<wissem> Aliselyn: does the user that you added is in the sudoers file?
<abhijit> what is the meaning of vc eh of Brazil?
<abhijit> :/
<zhoubing> i come here just listening and  study.
<dulio> zhoubing, me2
<Mano_Chao> você é
<Mano_Chao> (:
<lili1> hello. i want install a distro of ubuntu. my frineds say that ubuntu 10.4 have very bug?
<abhijit> Mano_Chao, Ei, eu estou falando com você usando o Google Translate ferramenta. Eu não sei português!
<lili1> is it itru?
<lili1> true?
<zhoubing> dulio ,so you come from china too ?
<Mano_Chao> entendi então melhor falar mais formal né
<dulio> Mano_Chao, yes
<Aliselyn> wissen: I'm sorry, does that mean that I can use sudo as an admin?
<dulio> zhoubing, yes
<Stale> lili1: any version is bound to have bugs.
<abhijit> lili1, answer is - try it yourself and have yoru own opinion. because 50% will say lucid is bad nad 50% will say its good. i say its really awesome!
<dooglus> I just installed ubuntu on a netbook.  it crashes every time I boot.  seems to be when the 'drumming' sound is played on the login screen.  which file can I edit to disable the drums?
<Mano_Chao> preciso dessa ferramenta
<dulio> zhoubing, i am finding a client for blackberry
<dulio> zhoubing, do you know?
<Mano_Chao> tem nos repositórios...??
<Aliselyn> wissem: I'm sorry, does that mean that I can use sudo as an admin?
<abhijit> !en | Mano_Chao
<ubottu> Mano_Chao: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wissem> i don't like the 10.04 , i moved to lxde to avoid crashes :/
<lili1> abhijit: i'm not professinal to work linux. is ubuntu 10.4 fitt for me to start work with liinux?
<wissem> Aliselyn, i mean does your user is whithin the root group?
<abhijit> lili1, ofcourse its good. i rocomment lucid to you. and also if you have 64 bit cpu go for 64 bit lucid :)
<cystic> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.480006
<Aliselyn> wissem: I'm pretty sure it is, I'm the only user. How can I check?
<cystic> what do you guys think about that as an htpc? I think I might buy
<Flannel> cystic: That'd be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: type 'groups' in a terminal. you should see 'admin' listed.
<glick> how can i give a new user sudo root capability?
<SteveThing> cystic, what are you trying to do with your HTPC? DVR? Blu-Ray playback?
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: if you just added yourself to a new group, log out and back in again.
<wissem> Aliselyn, type id in your console
<Aliselyn> prnce_jammys" thank you, it is listed
<HinHin> has anyone installed GetSimple CMS here?
<wissem> and look for gid
<cystic> downloading 1080 torrents on ubuntu and displaying them on the big screen
<Aliselyn> so log out then back in again since I added myself to dip?
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: yes.
<thune3> lili1: 10.04.1 just came out, many bugs were fixed. I recommend running 10.04.1 live cd. If it loads, detects your hardware, and you like it: then it's good. (64-bit is not a standard recommendation for someone new to ubuntu)
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: ok, did that
<wers> webpage fonts on Firefox 4 beta aren't rendered well. this is always the case for beta releases of firefox. any fix? :)
<abhijit> !64 | thune3
<SteveThing> cystic, looks like it would work just fine for that... looks like a great deal actually
<ubottu> thune3: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ak-tom> Currently am on 10.04, I erred badly in using the sudo commands for loading Qgis. Consequently it deleted many files from my system, I suspect xorg and window manager routines. My system is operative but marginal. Is there anyway short of a total system load to accomplish repairs?
<SteveThing> cystic, if you plan on using linux, i'd do some research on that graphics card and HDMI out first... see if it works with linux
<prince_jammys> ak-tom: what did you do, and what symptoms are you seeing?
<cystic> graphics card would be the only thing I need to look at for compatability?
<Aliselyn> wissem: ok, when I try to connect again using pon, it does nothing
<abhijit> !hardware | cystic
<ubottu> cystic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ak-tom> numerous- jittery screen on gnome. KDE screen relatively ok.
<SteveThing> cystic, well, check the drivers for the motherboard too... the audio chipset might not be compatible... or mayve the gfx card can't output sound over HDMI, just look around for anything that will require a driver... NIC drivers, etc
<tvsophie> sexe
<cystic> cool i will check it out further then instead of impulse buying it
<dooglus> I just installed ubuntu on a netbook.  it crashes every time I boot.  seems to be when the 'drumming' sound is played on the login screen.  which file can I edit to disable the drums?
<tuan_> hay
<abhijit> dooglus, remove/disable gnome login sound from system>preferences>startup aps
<ak-tom> <prince_jammys>  numerous- jittery screen on gnome. KDE screen relatively ok.
<dooglus> abhijit: it crashes at the gdm screen.  I can't see 'system>preferences>...' because I can't log in
<abhijit> dooglus, amm dunno then
<Aliselyn> wissem: have I lost you?
<dooglus> abhijit: I can boot from the alternate iso and get a shell
<dooglus> abhijit: from there I can edit files, but can't run X it seems
<thune3> dooglus: does the login screen show? (the drums are sort of coincident with the starting of X). Do you maybe have one of the common graphics startup "black screen" issues: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<abhijit> dooglus, hmm
<dooglus> thune3: the login screen shows, but with no users listed.  it plays the beginning of the drumming sample 3 or 4 times in a loop, then freezes.  no black screen
<dooglus> thune3: I tried recovering 'factory settings' (windows 7) but that didn't work either.  I suspect the machine isn't compatible with ubuntu, but the shop won't take it back without windows 7 working on it
<abhijit> !hardware | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sacarlson> c3l: were are those dooglus sounds like a interupt comflict problem in the sound card.  did you try disable sound in bios?
<dash9> I set the Alt+AltGr combination to switch the current keyboard layout to the next one, and it works fine when the current keyboard layout is USA, or Deu, but it does not work when the current layout is Rou. Is this a known problem?
<hubi123> Hi, I lost the data on the HDD in NTFS. Movies, programs, ISO images ... How can I restore the data?
<dooglus> sacarlson: I didn't know there was any such option.  I was thinking of blacklisting the sound kernel module, but don't know how
<thune3> dooglus: do you make/model# for your netbook?
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: I seem to have lost wissem.... when you aren't busy, would you mind helping?
<dooglus> thune3: it's a gateway LT3201h
<Seveas-train> dash9, not all keyboard layouts differentiate between alt and altgr. My guess is that Rou sees altgr as simply another alt
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: repeat the whole question to the channel. if i have an idea, i'll help. i don't know what you're doing.
<sacarlson> dooglus: I assume it's a laptop or a unit with build in sound?  if so then you can boot get into bios and disable it
<hubi123> Hi, I lost the data on the HDD in NTFS. Movies, programs, ISO images ... How can I restore the data?
<dooglus> sacarlson: it's a netbook.  lspci tells me it has intel sound
<Seveas-train> hubi123, wrong channel. Try ##windows
<tvsophie> salut
<dooglus> sacarlson: I'm currently reinstalling from the alternate iso - doubt it'll help, but I was out of ideas
<Seveas-train> hello tvsophie
<sacarlson> dooglus: I don't recall any problems with intel sound but the loop sound is what I'm used to with conflicting interupts
<tvsophie> salut seveas
<abhijit> hubi123, wait
<tvsophie> i try tuo join undernet
<U8untu> hey, i am going to System --> Preferences ..and i have no sound settings..why ?
<abhijit> hubi123, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<tvsophie> it work before i want to go undernet
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: oh, I'm sorry, I thought you might have seen it. my fault. my problem is that I'm having trouble connecting to dialup on my laptop. I'm using 10.04, and using pppconfig to add a connection. I have tried connecting via "pon", but to no avail
<Pakamamani> Thefirst Time here...Halloo everybody!!!
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, /server eu.undernet.org
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: address the whole channel; i really don't know about dialup. tell everyone the problem, and what you've already tried.
<tvsophie> where i do that
<abhijit>  /newserver will be better
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, same box as you type text :)
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: thank you for the help you've already given me :)
<prince_jammys> welcome
<tvsophie> eu.undernet.org
<abhijit> tvsophie,  /newserver en.undernet.org
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, no, you need to type the /server part too :)
<U8untu> hey, i am going to System --> Preferences ..and i have no sound settings..why ?
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, here are some more undernet servers: http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<Aliselyn> I'm having trouble connecting to dialup on my laptop. I'm using 10.04, and using pppconfig to add a connection. I successfully made the connection, and I have tried connecting via "pon", but to no avail
<sacarlson> dooglus: oh netbook with no cd?
<alexbev> hello
<alexbev> Does anyone have any recommendations on the best media center software to use on Ubuntu?
<alexbev> I've been trying to get XBMC and MythTV working with my WinTV-HVR-2200 MC but its just too hard
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: have you looked at this? seems to provide a few different methods, including 'pon': http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Seveas-train> alexbev, moovida?
<tvsophie> en.undernet.org
<abhijit> alexbev, go thro the full circle issue 32
<tvsophie> fuck i have it before
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, no swearing in here
<tvsophie> ok scuse
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, and you keep forgetting to type /server
<prince_jammys> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: see that too ^^
<U8untu> hey, i am going to System --> Preferences ..and i have no sound settings..why ?
<tvsophie>  /server en.undernet.org
<sidh> Greetings
<abhijit> tvsophie, without space before '/'
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: in fact, look at that URL first. it's from ubuntu.com
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: yes I have. the gnome is not installed, ppp is not listed in the networking tab
<Seveas-train> tvsophie, no spaces before the /
<abhijit> alexbev, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-32/
<hubi123> And how do I join the ATI UbuntuLive USB? Because otherwise I can not run the latest ubuntu.'
<Aliselyn> oh! thank you both prince_jammys and ubottu
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: ah, ok. i don't have clue, so i can just throw links at you :)
<AfterTech> Hello I need some advice
<abhijit> !usb | hubi123
<ubottu> hubi123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhijit> AfterTech, ask
<sidh> i have xubuntu 10.04 and i really dont' like the fact that network is dependant of the desktop environement, i would like to have my NIC up in the old school way (filling interfaces file) is it possible ?
<AfterTech> abhijeet, I was wondering about a hardcore version of ubuntu
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> abhijeet, now answer!!!
<abhijit> :P
<AfterTech> whoops
<U8untu> hey, i am going to System --> Preferences ..and i have no sound settings..why ?
<sacarlson> sidh: yes that's how I still do it.  setup a static ip address?
<Seveas-train> U8untu, but do you have sound?
<AfterTech> guys I really need help here
<abhijit> !details | AfterTech
<Seveas-train> AfterTech, with what?
<ubottu> AfterTech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<U8untu> Seveas yes..i`m listening to radio
<AfterTech> I need a more hardcore version of ubuntu
<abhijit> what is hard core version?
<U8untu> i mean Seveas-train  yes
<AfterTech> that's what I'm asking you, brosef
<sacarlson> sidh: I'm not sure my solution is quite right yet sometimes it seems network-manager tries to take back control if the plug gets unpluged and pluged again.
<abhijit> :/
<bazhang> AfterTech, that makes zero sense
<AfterTech> I want Ubuntu
<AfterTech> but more hardcore
<AfterTech> I dont see what doesn't make sense
<acw> hey, i'm trying to run a computer headless, so that i just VNC into it. but each time it boots up that damn auto config of X sets it to 640x480, even though i set it to 1024 when i left it. wat do
<sidh> sacarlson: yes but via the interfaces file, not through a UI , thes week i experienced freezes of ubuntu and was not able to login through ssh to reboot the machine
<bazhang> AfterTech, if you have an actual support issue then ask. nonsense in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> AfterTech: try http://ur1.ca/16g70
<Gnea> AfterTech: hardcore? you mean to compile stuff?
<pthsWork> AfterTech: Ubuntu is not meant to be hardcore. If you want a hardcore Linux distro go for Slackware or Gentoo
<Seveas-train> U8untu, try the gnome-volume-control command
<AfterTech> rww, I make it a rule not to follow random shortified links
<rww> AfterTech: your loss
<sacarlson> sidh: yes /etc/network/intefaces
<bazhang> !ot | AfterTech
<ubottu> AfterTech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pthsWork> or Linux from scratch
<Gnea> AfterTech: it is clear that you do not understand how this channel works.
<sacarlson> sidh: it seems to work fine at boot but I still loose it at times
<cattlefraud> Im using ubuntu netbook 10.4 (i think) ... How can I prevent every new window from being fully maximized, its getting annoying as hell!
<AfterTech> bazhang, I saw the first time you mentioned that, and I ignored it because it wasn't off topic, but thanks for your concern
<bazhang> AfterTech, not concern. Please stop
<thune3> dooglus: i'm going to guess that X is crashing repeatedly, causing multiple bongos. I'm *still* going to recommend you try xforcevesa grub option, to see if you can at least get into desktop.
<AfterTech> pthsWork, Slackware and Gentoo are both bad distros
<AfterTech> Slackware doesn't have repos and portage sucks
<cattlefraud> AfterTech: no one cares but you
<U8untu> Seveas-train it said that i dont have installed it
<Seveas-train> U8untu, did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<U8untu> ubuntu
<sacarlson> sidh: like yestarday we had a power failure that knocked out my router but my computer has UPS power but in recovery of the router my pc some how lost route
<Seveas-train> U8untu, looks like you're missing a chunk of your system. Try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sidh> when we have a freeze is it possible to check somewhere some log before the hard reset
<pvl1> is there a way to install x64 over a 32 bit install?
<Gnea> bazhang: do you have any experience with building a .deb?
<Seveas-train> pvl1, boot the x64 installer and wipe the x32 install :)
<cattlefraud> how to prevent new windows from opening maximized? Anyone?
<pvl1> Seveas-train, i cant just install a 64 bit package over the 32 bit ones?
<rww> pvl1: nope
<Seveas-train> pvl1, no.
<bazhang> Gnea, sorry a bit busy atm
<sacarlson> sidh: a freeze?  do you mean you lost network?  sounds like you remote in and all you lost was a connection.  normaly if it locks up the logs won't show much.  doesn't hurt to look.
<pvl1> :(
<pvl1> eh oh well im sure ican partition the important stuff out
<Gnea> I bought a new wifi card today and was able to hack the driver from ralink's site to work.  I'm typing over it right now.  There's no .deb package for it and it hasn't been integrated into the kernel yet, and I'm wondering if there's a general area where I could store the .deb for public consumption that would be acceptable
<Gnea> bazhang: okay
<acw> ya so how come my ubuntu boots into 640by480 and not 1024 like i told it to?
<Gnea> acw: no idea, are you on a KVM?
<Seveas-train> Gnea, if the thing is open source, create a ppa on launchpad.net. If not: stick it on your own server
<acw> im trying to run it headless and jsut vnc into it
<sacarlson> sidh: my total lock up problems are normaly bad memory or just dirty contacts on memory sims.  you can try run a long mem test.
<acw> but it boots up to 640
<acw> annoying
<acw> and i cant change it
<Seveas-train> acw, if no monitor is connected you need to force a resolution in xorg.conf
<Gnea> Seveas-train: well ralink provides the source on their website for the card, so it's plenty open source. Sounds like a good idea though, I'll host it myself for now and make a ppa once it's refined.
<acw> i looked into that but somehting somewher said not to because it auto does thing?
<acw> s
<Seveas-train> acw, well, it can only autodetect supported resolutions when an actual monitor is connected
<sacarlson> acw: what is you want to run on this headless machine?
<acw> i jsut vnc into it to check this webcam streaming app
<acw> no need to even have a display
<sacarlson> acw: why not just ssh into then?
<acw> it runs inside the browser
<acw> and i dont want to x forward
<acw> for its flash
<acw> and errors liek mad
<sacarlson> acw: that might make sence
<Seveas-train> acw, why not use a different webcam app?
<acw> well im streaming it to ustream. i just used their web browser flash streamer
<77CAA3LEK> hi guys i have a computer with ubuntu on the whole harddrive id like to shrink the partion and install windows xp on half of it how could i install the boot loader and shrink the partion with out wiping out my ubuntu partion
<prince_jammys> perhaps serve it over http.
<Seveas-train> makes sense
<dooglus>  thune3, sacarlson: the alternate iso is taking a long time to install
<acw> is there another way?
<dooglus> sacarlson: no cd drive, right.  I'm installing from USB stick
<sacarlson> dooglus: with a usb flash?
<hubi123> Testdisk nie przywraca plików, a photorec odzyskuje pojedynczo... My tutaj rozmawiamy o kilkudziesięciu tysięcy plikach...
<dash9> Seveas-train, when I use keyboard layouts Rou, Deu, "xev" reports the same keycodes when I press Alt (64). Also for AltGr (108). But still, Alt+AltGr only works from Deu->Rou, not the other way. And in the "Choose a Layout" window, both layouts show "ISO_L..." for the AltGr key (USA has "Meta_R Alt_R"). Oh, and AltGr in Rou is different than Alt, it has different effects on keys, so it's not the same.
<hubi123> TestDisk does not restore the files, and recover PhotoRec one ... We are here talking about tens of thousands of files ...
<sacarlson> dooglus: I have an eeepc that I installed easy peasy
<abhijit> !fixgrub  77CAA3LEK install xp in regular way fter that you need to do this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jlab> hey guys i dont know if this is the right place but I just installed Ubuntu and can't figure out how to install basket notes
<abhijit> !fixgrub  | 77CAA3LEK install xp in regular way fter that you need to do this
<ubottu> 77CAA3LEK install xp in regular way fter that you need to do this: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sacarlson> dooglus: It's like yours with no cd and I had to install with usb flash drive
<prince_jammys> jlab: sudo apt-get install basket
<prince_jammys> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3334 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<dooglus> sacarlson: I've installed that way on lots of computers.  this one didn't work though.  I didn't even try the 'try ubuntu' option first, just went straight for the install.  should have, because it doesn't work either, and I wouldn't have ended up trashing windows then
<abhijit> i like basket. :)
<abhijit> hubi123, look for professional help then
<sacarlson> dooglus: ya if it's an option to try then always try first. newer is not always better.
<jlab> prince_jammys: thanks!
<prince_jammys> jlab: welcome.
<Aliselyn> ok, trying to install wvdial-1.61.tar.gz with tar -xvzf wvdial-1.61.tar.gz and I'm getting this error "cannot open: no such file or directory" I have the file on the desktop, so I'm not sure what is going wrong (sorry, very new at this)
<77CAA3LEK> abhijit, so how do i shrink my ubuntu partition
<dooglus> Aliselyn: try just: tar xf wv*gz
<abhijit> !gparted | 77CAA3LEK using this from ubutnu live cd
<ubottu> 77CAA3LEK using this from ubutnu live cd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abhijit> N3VV3K, ^^
<Aliselyn> dooglus: same error
<cattlefraud> This channel is too broad
<Seveas-train> Aliselyn, you don't need to install it from source. sudo apt-get install wvdial
<Seveas-train> cattlefraud, it's been on slim-fast for a while now :)
<Gnea> cattlefraud: that's why other channels exist.
<Aliselyn> Seveas-train: I would, except I cannot connect to the internet without it
<cattlefraud> Oh yeah? Is there one for the UI?
<Gnea> there are channels for multiple UI's
<Seveas-train> Aliselyn, then download the appropriate .deb package the same way you downloaded the tar.gz and install it
<cattlefraud> Is there one for Ubuntu UI?
<Aliselyn> Seveas-train: is it the same install procedure?
<Gnea> that would be gnome, for Ubuntu, kde for Kubuntu, xfce for Xubuntu
<Seveas-train> Aliselyn, sudo dpkg -i wdial_*.deb
<cattlefraud> Oh yeah, duh (*slaps himself*)
<Gnea> it shouldn't take a rocket scientist to put 2 and 2 together
<Gnea> (although I do happen to know some of those hehe)
<Seveas-train> Gnea, sometimes it does. For obscure values of 2
<dooglus> Aliselyn: type "cd; cd Desktop" first
<Gnea> Seveas-train: like 7?
<dooglus> Aliselyn: to make sure you're "in" the right place
<dooglus> thune3: where do I add "xforcevesa" to the grub script?
<Aliselyn> dooglus: thank you, that worked perfectly (I really didn't know how to navigate via terminal, thank you)
<KFC> Hello
<KFC> I need some help
<Gnea> I need some chicken
<KFC> Is it possible to get some?
<bilalakhtar> !question | kfc
<ubottu> kfc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> j/k, what's the problem?
<Seveas-train> KFC, not if you don't tell us what the problem is :)
<code64> hi
<KFC> Remove the executable bit from /etc/grub.d/10_linux, /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ and /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<KFC> Removing the executable bit from any file in /etc/grub.d will exclude the file from being included in grub updates.
<KFC> Code:
<KFC> sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/10_linux /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<KFC>  
<FloodBot2> KFC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas-train> hello
<KFC> is this refering to
<Gnea> I said chicken, not spam!
<dooglus> Aliselyn: "cd" is "change directory".  just "cd" on its own takes you "home"
<bilalakhtar> !ot | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas-train> Gnea, spam, spam, chicken and spam :)
<thune3> dooglus: for a normal boot, you hold down shift during boot to get grub menu, then hit 'e' and add it right after 'quiet splash'. ctrl-x to boot
<Gnea> !pastebin | KFC
<ubottu> KFC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> bilalakhtar: hardly, please to be backing off now.
<KFC> well anyway
<KFC> Lemme pastebin
<dooglus> thune3: I had just hit ctrl-x as you said that :)  thanks
<bilalakhtar> KFC: yes, that's the good way
<KFC> it's only 3 lines of code
<KFC> ok
<KFC> sorry
<dooglus> thune3: this time it crashed shortly before the user list appeared
<KFC> first time
<FloodBot2> KFC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aliselyn> dooglus: I wasn't sure if the same held true for ubuntu as windws, and cd.. didn't work :)
<dooglus> thune3: but still the sound looped a few times before it did
<bilalakhtar> KFC: we understand ;)
<dooglus> Aliselyn: "cd .." needs a space in ubuntu
<abhijit> !dcc | hubi123
<ubottu> hubi123: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Aliselyn> dooglus: ahh, that explains it
<thune3> dooglus: can you get to a vterm/tty ctrl-alt-f1
<abhijit> !pm | hubi123
<ubottu> hubi123: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * look sighs and stares at all the bot abuse
<dooglus> thune3: nope.  can't even alt-sysreq-b to reboot it
<dooglus> thune3: it's frozen solid
<alexbev> thanks abhijit & seveas... sorry I was AFK for a while
<abhijit> alexbev, yah
<KFC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480298/ is this asking me to do the command, or am i supposed to do something else @line 1
<look> dooglus, now is the best time to just unplug it....unless your doing somthing important
 * bilalakhtar looks at KFC 's paste
 * KFC smiles and waits. he is very thankful people are so friendly here
<bilalakhtar> KFC: Could you please explain what you are trying to acieve?
<bilalakhtar> *achieve
<code64> try going to other channels you'll get RTFM for all your answers lol it sucks
<dooglus> look: it's a netbook.  unplugging it has no effect
<muzaffar> hi
<bilalakhtar> !language | code64
<ubottu> code64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KFC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 customize menu
<bilalakhtar> KFC: ah thanks
<KFC> customized menu*
<look> dooglus, does it have a battery?
<code64> seriously? i didn't even curse
<look> dooglus, if so yank it
<dooglus> look: ye
<dooglus> look: holding the power button for 5 seconds turns it off
<code64> i used acronyms and you don't know what my interpretation of the acronym is
<look> dooglus, that works to
<look> dooglus, whats the main problem?
<KFC> sucks <just testing
<KFC> oh ok
<Aliselyn> dooglus: does the tar -xvzf just extract it, or does it install?
<bilalakhtar> KFC: hmm, so you want to remove the unnecessary entries from GRUB ?
<mintypu> Hi every one I have downloaded urban terror from http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/ this site and followed the instruction on how to install it but when I run it I get a black screen and my monitor say input signal out of range can anyone help me with this
<dooglus> look: I installed ubuntu over windows7 on a new netbook.  ubuntu doesn't work on it, and I can't recover win7 from the restore partition, so the shop won't take it back
<KFC> Right bilalakhtar i'm at the part were you edit menus
<code64> probably your resolution minitypu
<look> dooglus, ubuntu 10.04? try installing 9,10 or Lubuntu 10.04
<dooglus> Aliselyn: what you have there is a source code archive I expect.  you'll need to extract (you did it), compile, and install it.  you probably can find a package though where that's all done for you
<mintypu> how can I adjust that
<dooglus> look: tried 10.04 and 10.04.1
<code64> change your resolution
<look> dooglus, try 9.10
<bilalakhtar> KFC: then you can execute this code
<look> dooglus, ubuntu 10.04 kinda sucks right now
<mintypu> ok
<Suit_Of_Sables> could someone do me a favour and look at this error output I get when I try and launch xbmc: http://pastebin.com/ddNmnJqH  It seems to be a dbus problem but I don't know how to go about sorting it out
<KFC> so that snippet I showed you is refering to the command?
<bilalakhtar> KFC: yes
<Suit_Of_Sables> #xbmc has been dead for about 6 hours :/
<KFC> ok thank you
<dooglus> Aliselyn: wvdial is in the ubuntu repositories, ready to install from the software centre:
<abhijit> !patience | hubi123
<ubottu> hubi123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<dooglus> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.3 (lucid), package size 170 kB, installed size 456 kB
<bilalakhtar> KFC: but you just need to run that command
<thune3> dooglus: i might look into bios, and see if you can't make some graphics related change (or audio). You have cli if you boot text, wouldn't it be possible to do whatever you planned for restore from cli?
<KFC> ok, is it supposed to output anything?
<mintypu> I am new to ubuntu where do you go to change your resolution
<KFC> I just ran it as root
<dooglus> thune3: I can boot to a shell from the alt. iso, yes, but don't know what to change there
<dooglus> thune3: I don't see anything in the BIOS setup about turning off sound
<bilalakhtar> KFC: no, it won't output anything
<bilalakhtar> KFC: unless there is some problem
<KFC> ok thank you
<KFC> It's done now:) I will be join this irc alot from now on
<KFC> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hubi123> abhijit: TestDisk recover single files, but we are here talking about many thousands of files ... Maybe a Windows run a program to recover the wine?
<bilalakhtar> !resolution > mintypu
<ubottu> mintypu, please see my private message
<thune3> dooglus: you might try older live OS. What were you planning to do exactly. Certianly everything *could* be done using cli.
<code64> mintypu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZKNGXMSChE
<KFC> bye bilalakhtar thank you so much
<KFC> going to test now night
<bilalakhtar> KFC: np
<dooglus> thune3: I think it best to restore factory settings (win7) and return the computer to the store and get a replacement.  a dell, acer, asus, maybe - not a gateway!
<dooglus> thune3: the manual says holding alt-f10 at boot will restore win7 from the restore partition, but it doesn't - it just takes me to the grub menu
<Aliselyn> dooglus: thank you, but I'm still getting errors when I try to compile it
<alexbev> abhijit, right now I just want to see if I can use it with VLC but I don't understand the dialogues in VLC
<dooglus> Aliselyn: don't try to compile it - just install it from the software centre
<abhijit> alexbev, vlc is great tool to use. :P
<dooglus> Aliselyn: see at the bottom of the 'applications' menu?
<hubi123> abhijit: TestDisk recover single files, but we are here talking about many thousands of files ... Maybe a Windows run a program to recover the wine?
<abhijit> hubi123, i think test disk does that. you just read their manual and give it a try
<Aliselyn> dooglus: I'm not connected to the internet on ubuntu. I need wvdial working so I can attempt to get it to connect to dialup
<thune3> dooglus: so you need to boot your restore partition (and you didn't delete it). The question is still: what do you need in gui that is essential to doing that? (i'm checking into gateway restore...)
<bill> i don't like to read manuals
<ByteProject> join macdev
<bill> i'm allergic to them
<Aliselyn> dooglus: I'm currently on my desktop, and ubuntu is on my laptop
<dooglus> thune3: I don't need the GUI for that.  either (a) I get ubuntu working (with the gui) or (b) I restore win7 and take it back
<dooglus> Aliselyn: ubuntu 10.04?
<Aliselyn> dooglus: yes
<code64> why not run ubuntu inside windows 7 using vmware or virtual box dooglus ?
<glick> damn no one in #ubuntu is up
<glick> or alive
<code64> or run win7 inside ubuntu!
<hubi123> abhijit: My English is weak, so I ask again. TestDisk can help me?
<alexbev> I think I have the card installed correctly
<_F-117> code64: vmware or vbox ?
<K-Rich> Does anyone know of a Mouseposé  type program for Ubuntu/Linux ?
<alexbev> How should I configure the capture device section in VLC?
<alexbev> Video For Linux looks complicated
<abhijit> hubi123, yes
<rww> glick: the account should be on the system. "sudo adduser usernamehere admin"
<bilalakhtar> alexbev: try asking your question in #videolan, if you don't get an answer here
<abhijit> hubi123, you can translate that testdisk page your your language using google
<rww> don't see anything else in my scrollback you didn't get answered ;P
<abhijit> hubi123, there is google tool to do this
<code64> yeah _F-117 vmware player and virtual box will let you run other operating systems inside of them
<code64> they are virtual machines
<K-Rich> _F-117: http://www.virtualbox.org/   alows to run other OSes inside a window on your current OS
<abhijit> hubi123, or just ask in the your language channel so they can tell you more specific about it. which is your langauge?
<thune3> dooglus: got ya. the first paragraph here seems to indicate that grub2 should have found your restore partition: http://www.familytidings.com/blog/?p=483
<code64> so you can run an operating system or multiple inside of another
<K-Rich> (or fullscreen)
<_F-117> yes I am debating
<_F-117> Vmware vs vbox
<code64> both are easy to use
<alexbev> ok thanks bilalakhtar
<_F-117> i know
<code64> vmware player is easier to set up imo
<_F-117> I just cant find a dl for vmware for ubuntu
<jlab> Hey I cant get firefox to start. I've restarted twice but each time I try to start firefox it says its already running
<hubi123> abhijit:So I choose the advanced testdisk'u? I'm from Polish;)
<abhijit> !pl | hubi123 ask in this chennl they will explain you in your language
<ubottu> hubi123 ask in this chennl they will explain you in your language: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<code64> _F-117:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<abhijit> hubi123, test disk may damage your hdd if used in wrong direction.
<HomeBoy> I accidentally deleted some mpg files, so i used testdisk to recover them. now i have two folders that i cannot delete! Any suggestions?
<spinningcompass> Yeah but it makes for a great Run DMC / Aerosmith mash-up.
<_F-117> Yes but I need workstation
<code64> oh, i'm not sure then _F-117
<hubi123> abhijit: This may the Lord will guide me? I think a long time it would not last, and health, I would have saved ...
<K-Rich> Does anyone know of a Mouseposé like program for linux?
<code64> _F-117:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<abhijit> alexbev, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-143732.html
<jlab> firefox will not open, it says the process is already running, restarting has not helped!
<code64> kill the process
<code64> see if it's running
<abhijit> hubi123, i only know that test disk does the thing you want. i never used test dis. using test disk may damager your hard disk. for polish join #ubuntu-pl
<Gimped> jlab: ps aux | grep firefox
<_F-117> code64: thx i tried that before and had no luck
<code64> oh okay sorry then
<code64> then go with virtual box :D
<Gimped> jlab: kill -9 [firefoxPID]
<code64> lol
<_F-117> code64: dont be sorry I appreciate it
<code64> anytime
<thune3> HomeBoy: i would go this route (substituting your user name) : sudo chown HomeBoy:HomeBoy /path/to/dir1 /path/to/dir2
<thune3> HomeBoy: chown -R H.......
<code64> haha whenever i hear homeboy i always think of that youtube video with antoine dodson who was on the news
<code64> you guys seen it?
<abhijit> no
<Gimped> nope sorry
<code64> haha it's hilarious
<Aliselyn> dooglus: ok, so I cannot get wvdial to work, even with a deb.... I'm going to try gnome-ppp next, and hope that works
<code64> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw
<code64> has over 10 million views
<jlab> Gimped: that didnt work and that second line you gave me didnt work either
<code64> in like 2 weeks
<abhijit> ok
<hubi123> <abhijit> At the polish join # ubuntu-au discourage the use of TestDisk me, because he only recovers partitions, and recover PhotoRec using signatures.
<code64> they pretty much took this guys news story and auto tuned it and put it to music
<code64> lol
<Gimped> jlab: have to run those commands in terminal, (you need to take the PID from 1st command i gave and use that to kill firefox in 2nd command i gave)
<code64> they have a whole series of them called "auto-tune the news"
<Gimped> jlab: in anycase, restarting X should work
<abhijit> hubi123, amm then test disk is not the solution. i cant help further. sorry
<HomeBoy> thune3, No luck it gives the usual response: "no such file or directory"
<Gnea> wooo, the package is building :D
<basso> hello, im having problems getting the tty working on ctrl+alt+f1, the only think im getting is a blinking line
<jlab> Gimped: i still couldnt figure out terminal, kept on giving me bash: kill: [firefox]: arguments must be process or job IDs
<jlab>  I will restart again and see if it works this time
<Gnea> basso: what about alt-f2 or alt-f3?
<hubi123> <abhijit> but you say that TestDisk can help, and Polish ubuntu, they say they do not ... I do not know what I think about it.
<basso> Gnea: same story
<Aliselyn> ok, having trouble with my deb files.... I dled a wvdial deb file, and it had the error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libuniconf4.4" can someone explain this?
<juboba> what is the most cutsomizable window manager?
<juboba> which is the most cutsomizable window manager?
<abhijit> hubi123, i dont know. actually i never used test disk i only know what is written on their web site. and you can test test disk by testing it yourself!!! :P
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> juboba, kde
<jlab> Gimped: I havent restarted yet but firefox isnt in my list of processes in system monitor
<Gimped> jlab: ok try launching firefox now =)
<thune3> HomeBoy: you can see these dirs in an "ls -l" listing from the parent dir?
<Aliselyn> dooglus: busy?
<jlab> Gimped: haha i try and then it gives me the error message. it makes no sense
<Gnea> basso: try running this in a terminal:  sudo init q
<Gimped> jlab: restart X (ctrl+alt+bs)
<Gnea> juboba: Enlightenment
<abhijit> !kde | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<prince_jammys> heh.
<abhijit> :P
<prince_jammys> but it's not a window manager!
<abhijit> :(
<Gnea> !englightenment | juboba
<Gnea> !enlightenment | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<code64> bbl
<Gnea> yes, KDE is a Desktop Environment
<bill> it is
<bill> Gnea are you sure
<prince_jammys> (!fluxbox)
<HomeBoy> thune3, huh? im new at this
<Gnea> bill: 100%
<abhijit> !compiz | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<vdp> Hi! Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 install disk doesn't recognize the video modes supported by my display. How can I set custom resolution?
<basso> Gnea: nothing happened it seems :3
<juboba> how about enlightenment?
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: I think I might have a question you can help me with
<prince_jammys> juboba: ask at #ubuntu-offtopic
<jlab> didnt work :( still getting the error message
<juboba> why is it offtopic?
<jlab> Gimped: didnt work
<prince_jammys> because "which is the best ____" is offtopic here
<Gnea> basso: it's not supposed to echo anything, should just return the next line
<abhijit> i dont think its ot
<prince_jammys> i do :)
<abhijit> :)
<Gnea> !best | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhijit> so?
<Gimped> jlab: can you pastebin the error msg? http://pastebin.com/ <<<
<basso> Gnea: ah, but still, didnt fix it :p
<Gnea> basso: odd.. what changed previously?
<jlab> Gimped: how do i get there if i dont have a browser?
<Gimped> jlab: use epiphany or konqueror or another native linux browser
<jlab> Gimped: before this happened I pressed like ctrl alt f1 and got into a weird screen maybe i messed something up?
<thune3> HomeBoy: pm ok?
<Gimped> jlab: was it black screen with login?
<jlab> Gimped: yes
<basso> Gnea: i think my computer has always been like this, since i never access the TTYs, but now, when i need to access it to install drivers, i figured it dont work xD
<Gimped> jlab: lol...reboot your system plz that should do the trick
<Gimped> jlab: you went to a tty screen
<jlab> Gimped: i have, for a total of 3 times now
<FreeGhost> hello world
<Gimped> jlab: hm..ok pastebin the error log with a native linux browser (ie. epiphany or konqueror) plz
<Gimped> jlab: msg*
<craigmarshall9> Does anyone have any idea why it takes my laptop so long to reconnect to wireless after a resume? I'm using Meerkat with a proprietary Broadcom driver
<raiffa> how do i add 32 bit repositories on a 64 bit installation? I want to mirror (via apt-mirror) both but copying lines from sources.list to mirror.list only get the 64 bit repos...
<abhijit>  !10.10 | craigmarshall9
<ubottu> craigmarshall9: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<golgo13> i just upgraded to 10.04 lucid i am trying to repair a usb disk that is not mounted. e2fsck -p -v /dev/sdb1 returns  Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<golgo13> how can i force it to repair
<craigmarshall9> ubottu: Okay I knew that - I just thought there might have been some general advice, perhaps a setting for how often the software scans for new networks or similar.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aliselyn> I need some help on compiling a file. I have it extracted, and the deb has dependency issues.
<craigmarshall9> ubottu: I will ask in ubuntu+1 though, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<craigmarshall9> Oops :-)
<abhijit> !compile | Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<basso> Gnea: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1545652&highlight=blinking+line+tty same problem
<Aliselyn> thank you abhijit
<ThomasB2k> wow, ubottu is pretty smart :D
<abhijit> yah
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: there should be documentation either shipped with what you downloaded, or at the website. You should not have to go through this charade.
<prince_jammys> maybe a README file
<jlab> Gimped: so post it to pastebin now? i typed in what the pop-up said
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: I have been trying to ask as few questions as possible, and try to get to know ubuntu independently, but sadly that is proving to be difficult when I don't know even what to search for. thank you for helping me, really. I'm sorry if I'm causing any trouble
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: i'm not suggesting at all that you're causing trouble
<jlab> Gimped: also I held down the power button on my laptop cause I couldnt figure out how to exit tty
<jlab> didnt know if that was relevant
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: i'm saying you shouldn't have to go through all this to get dialup to work. The help.ubuntu.com site wasn't useful?
<prince_jammys> the one from ubottu
<Gimped> jlab: paste the error msg into pastebin, upload it, then send the link of that here
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: it was helpful up to a point, but it assumes that you already have an internet connection
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: I also seem to be missing a lot of the files that are required for the packages and debs to run correctly
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: ah, to install a package, i suppose.
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: yes
<jlab> Gimped: http://pastebin.com/zeT8X2np
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: do you mind if I just pm you? I think it's just me being so new to ubuntu that I'm having so much trouble
<abhijit> !manual | Aliselyn for beginners
<ubottu> Aliselyn for beginners: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: so, you're downloading files in another box and somehow transfering them to ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: well, it's extra difficult when you don't have internet.
<prince_jammys> Aliselyn: talk here, because i know little about this, and others might.
<prince_jammys> it's not a problem.
<abhijit> Aliselyn, are you trying to install wvdial offline?
<ex_> hi all
<Aliselyn> prince_jammys: I'm using my desktop to get the files, and transferring via a flash drive to get the files onto ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ok
<Aliselyn> yes, abhijit
<abhijit> Aliselyn, see this: http://jimstech.wordpress.com/2010/02/09/how-to-install-wvdial-in-ubuntu-offline/
<prince_jammys> looks promising
<ex_> sry guys do u know some czech servers?
<Gimped> jlab: you said you had pressed "ctrl+alt+f1" earlier correct?
<jlab> yes
<Aliselyn> thank you, abhijit, I'm loading it to look at
<prince_jammys> ex_: do you mean #ubuntu in czech?
<K-Rich> Does anyone know of a Mouseposé like program for linux? To display key presses on the screen ?
<abhijit> Aliselyn, hmm
<fs10gubo> kek
<Gimped> jlab: how did you exit that TTY screen?
<ex_> yes becouse my english is not good and i need help :)
<prince_jammys> !cz | ex_
<ubottu> ex_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jlab> Gimped: I held down my power button, forefully shutting down my laptop
<ex_> thanks
<K-Rich> Applications > Accesories > Terminal -> 'pkill firefox'
<nordroid> Hello everybody!
<Gimped> jlab: is there a firefox running still? (do "ps aux | grep firefox" for me again plz)
<Juniksz> hello, can i watch later the recommended programs, because i've installed the mp3blaster and isn't working well. Maybe something missing
<jlab> Gimped: what am I looking for here? sorry, I just installed Ubuntu today
<jlab> K-Rich: didnt help
<K-Rich> hmmmmm
<Gimped> jlab: look to see if there is a process called "firefox" running (since you grepped it, it should be the only process, if any, to be shown)
<jlab> Gimped is trying to help me. Before this happened I entered tty, didnt know what it was and held my power button to shut down
<atude_> I need software to add music to my iPod.. who do I speak with?
<abhijit> !ipod | atude_
<ubottu> atude_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gimped> K-Rich: jlab went into TTY1 with ctrl+alt+f1, he is currently having firefox instance running and unable to launch another instance
<K-Rich> hmmmmmm
<jlab> Gimped: I have no clue what Im looking at, want me to paste bin it again? lol
<Gimped> K-Rich: I've already had him restart X to reset system, he said he's rebooted it also, and no luck
<Gimped> jlab: yes plz
<abhijit> hey
<K-Rich> Odd
<abhijit> so if my / and /home are sepearte partitions. if i reinstall ubuntu then will it cause any compatibility issue? i currently have lucid and i wll insallt lucicd only?
<golgo13> can anyone help me?
<abhijit> !ask | golgo13
<ubottu> golgo13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nobarking> is firefox 4 beta in the repositories?
<jlab> Gimped: http://pastebin.com/GupvYNJ4
<K-Rich> could always do ummmm.... 'sudo apt-get autoremove firefox && dpkg -P `dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}'` && sudo apt-get install firefox'  lol
<abhijit> help
<abhijit> so if my / and /home are sepearte partitions. if i reinstall ubuntu then will it cause any compatibility issue? i currently have lucid and i wll insallt lucicd only?
<abhijit> ??
<Gimped> jlab: hm...type in terminal "firefox" and see wht happens
<DASPRiD> !!
<Gimped> jlab: let me know if it sends out error msg again
<jlab> Gimped: yes
<jlab> should i just uninstall and reinstall?
<Gimped> jlab: ok go into TTY2 (ctrl+alt+F2) and type "reboot" at command prompt or you can just uninstall/reinstall
<Gimped> jlab: up to you =)
<Gimped> jlab: brb real quick
<jlab> Gimped: okay ill uninstall/reinstall and let you know how it goes
<K-Rich> the command i gave above, will uninstall firefox, remove any leftover cruft and config files, then reinstall firefox
<jlab> k thanks
<jlab> will use
<K-Rich> you could also try 'rm -rf ~/.mozilla'
<K-Rich> and try to rerun.... you'd loose your bookmarlks though
<K-Rich> and i think extentions
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> which is recommendd? having /home on separate partition? or not having?
<abhijit> suggestion^^^^^^
<andrew_708476> anyone here good with Ubuntu
<KB1JWQ>  No, nobody.
<andrew_708476> then why do they call it the Ubuntu room
<K-Rich> abhijit: i have /home on a seperate partition..... i also use a command to copy all installed app names to a file then pipe it into apt-get on reinstall
<the_german> andrew_708476: so that you got something to ask...pfff
<abhijit> K-Rich, ok
<abhijit> !ask | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhijit> andrew_708476, ^^^ that was for you
<K-Rich> `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' > installed      will list all files you have installed
<ex_> have someone manual(for newbee) to isntal ubuntu from network ?
<K-Rich> and put them in a file called 'installed'
<K-Rich> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' > installed
<K-Rich> actially
<abhijit> ex_, is this what you want? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE
<K-Rich> then 'sudo apt-get install `cat installed`' will reinstall all you have...... then you don't need to remember everything and your config files in /home/USER will still work
<abhijit> K-Rich, if i reinstall ubuntu then will there be any compatibility issues? should i format /home also?
<andrew_708476> How do you register a nick name
<abhijit> !register | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<abhijit> K-Rich, ??? help???
<ex_> abhijit/ yes, but thisone is very difficult for me :/
<K-Rich> not really, you just need to mount the /home partition to /home...... i personally also suggest a seperate /boot partition
<abhijit> ex_, :(
<abhijit> K-Rich, this pc is just for day to day purpose. no critical applications. so do i really need separate /home and /boot ???
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Out`Of`Control> w0w
<bill> haha
<bill> i took controle
<K-Rich> not really
<bill> i mounted the swap drive of irc
<ikonia> bill: please stop talking nonsense
<bill> i'm not doing so
<bill> i took over the server
<bill> yes i did
<PigeonCluster> aand join flood in 5... 4 .... 3 ....
<PigeonCluster> splitties are fun in these big channels
<jlab> K-Rich: hey it didnt work
<jlab> Gimped: rebooting didnt work either
<K-Rich> jlab: i beg your pardon?   Which/what didn't work?
<K-Rich> firefox?
<jlab> yes
<jlab> uninstalling and reinstalling
<K-Rich> odd
<davidos> split i like split ;]
<Suit_Of_Sables> is that an automated freenode thing to boot idle connections?
<kpkarl> a netsplit is where a link between IRC servers is broken
<K-Rich> jlab: could you try (in a terminal) 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep firefox'    this will display WHAT firefox packages are installed
<K-Rich> jlab: and post results here or to pastebin
<jlab> K-Rich:ii  firefox                               3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1         safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<jlab> ii  firefox-branding                      3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1         Package that ships the firefox branding
<RandyRKelly> How can I remove Ubuntu
<zkriesse> RandyRKelly: ah delete it/reformat your harddrive
<RandyRKelly> Like I Gage moto many damn log in for Linux
<RandyRKelly> The hole drive?
<kpkarl> RandyRKelly: you can also delete the ubuntu partitions and resize the windows partition to fill the hard disk
<ikonia> RandyRKelly: you need to install a replacment operating system
<ikonia> RandyRKelly: that's how you remove it
<RandyRKelly> I have win 7 on the side
<abhijit> K-Rich, is 100mb /boot is ok for my ubuntu?
<K-Rich> jlab: hmmmmmmm same as i have minus a few things that are optional......
<the_german> Anybody here use LVM with Ubuntu 10.04 ??
<K-Rich> abhijit: more than enough i think
<ikonia> RandyRKelly: ok, so y ou can remove the ubuntu partition, and then re-install the windows boot loader, ubuntu will be %100 gone
<ikonia> the_german: yes
<abhijit> K-Rich, ok
<RandyRKelly> Ok
<RandyRKelly> Xaudr I upgraded the kernels now I have 3. Different log in
<jlab> K-Rich: im at the point where i wanna just reinstall ubuntu , will that fix it?
<K-Rich> abhijit: my /boot is currently 33mb in size... i have it on a 50mb partition, though i only run ubuntu
<K-Rich> jlab: most likely... i'm not sure what it's doing.... makes no sence to me really
<abhijit> K-Rich, i am gointg have more linux os! not only ubuntu
<abhijit> K-Rich, for distro hopping
<K-Rich> abhijit: than 100mb should be fine
<abhijit> K-Rich, ok
<abhijit> K-Rich, and what is the real application of having /boot in seperate partition?
<K-Rich> abhijit: helps to stop boot corruption...
<abhijit> K-Rich, ok. thanks
<jlab> If I have 4GB ram is swap necessary?
<rww> not really
<well_laid_lawn> jlab: I make a 512mb swap just in case an app expects it
<kpkarl> jlab: not really. Unless you want to use hibernation
<jlab> kpkarl: is 512mb enough for hibernation?
<well_laid_lawn> you can set a file as swap like windows does apparently
<abhijit> ok guys. now reinstalling. will come back!!! (pray for me!!! ) :D :D
<kpkarl> jlab: if you have 4 GB of RAM, then you need 4 GB of swap. I recommending setting the swap to 1.5 times that of your RAM
<abhijit> bye
<jlab> is there a walkthrough that explains how to set swap as a file?
<Aliselyn> after installing all the dependencies for wvdial and getting gnome-ppp working, now I have another issue: when I try to connect with gnome-ppp, it cannot open the modem. I have the modem set as /dev/ttyS0, which when I did ls -lt /dev/modem it showed as being the modem
<well_laid_lawn> jlab: I've only heard it mentioned - never paid attention since it is not something I need
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<gimpy283> Running 10.04 SERVER, having trouble getting sound to work.  I've installed PulseAudio and apps appear to connect to the card just fine but I don't hear anything.  Using alsamixer and aumix I have confirmed nothing is muted and the volume is up.  Logs show nothing about this, what can I do to get audio to work?
<csis> gimpy283, alsa reload
<gimpy283> csis: Could you provide a little more detail please?
<csis> Yes, try reloading alsa
<gimpy283> csis: I'm using pulseaudio, not alsa, alsa could not even see the card.
<Aliselyn> lif gnome-ppp says that it cannot open the modem, is that most likely because it doesn't have the driver for the modem?
<csis> gimpy283, check if pulsaudio daemon is running
<csis> pulseaudio --check
<gimpy283> csis: It was not tunnimg, I strate dit as the user who needs it, still no sound.
<csis> Try reconfiguring it with pacmd while playing something in the background. And be sure to check preferences of your audio playback application.
<royprateek> hey can anybody tell me whether empathy or pidgin is better
<csis> That's on you to decide, isn't it ?
<royprateek> im a complete beginner which is easier to use
<csis> Both are easy to use, I prefer pidgin.
<royprateek> ok
<Kingsy101> does anyone know if pdfcreator is in the ubuntu repos?
<dwatkins> apt-cache search pdfcreator says it is not, Kingsy101
<Kingsy101> hmm what is the best pdf creator software for linux?
<Kingsy101> has anyone got adobe acrobat to work under wine?
<dwatkins> I don't know the best one, but you can exprt as PDF from OpenOffice, Kingsy101
<Kingsy101> dwatkins - naw I need to be able to create a a pdf thats editable
<Wipster> got a problem with sending over ftp, I set my ip to be static and connect to the device and send a file in binary to it then if I try again it stops on the first hash block (in debug) and doesn't progress. The only way I have found is rebooting my machine, is there a quicker way, ifconfig eth0 down doesn't solve it
<gimpy283> csis: The app playing the audio is fine, when I did an "info" I found a line which says "muted: yes".  The other apps (aumix and alsamixer) do not show this, but I was able to unmute it, which set the volume to 0% and refuses to change that now with set-sink-volume
<davidos> OMG
<Kingsy101> wow
<dwatkins> Kingsy101: PDFs are not supposed to be editable, though.
<oxidkor> hello everyone - how can I install metacity themes? can someone please help me?
<oxidkor> I am un lucid
<oxidkor> I am on lucid
<Kingsy101> dwatkins - isnt that what adobe acrobat is for?
<dwatkins> Kingsy101: acrobat is for creating PDFs
<ihsan> can anyone help me
<Kingsy101> dwatkins - ah
<dwatkins> Kingsy101: if you want a document to be editable, why not use a format designed to be edited?
<csis> Wipster, that's weird. Maybe there's a timeout on that FTP server, for example you have to wait one minute or so to upload again ..
<ihsan> my comp cant produce any sound
<ihsan> ihsan
<Kingsy101> dwatkins - yea good point
<Wipster> whoah
<gimpy283> Anyone have any clues why pulseaudio refuses to play any sound?  pacmd shows unmuted but volume as 0% on sink and source index 0.
<julianoliver> ahah.. here we go.
<rileyp> bah
<droopal> I tried stopping the terminal, then tried to update again, and got a message saying that bI had to sudo dpkg --configure -a which I did, then its stuck at exactly the same place
<droopal> been stuck for ages
<bill> i sneaked in during the net split
<bill> linus told me to do so
<bill> to give you a small message
<bill> there will be a new linux kernel soon
<julianoliver> droopal: i would sudo aptitude install firefox and then continue the upgrade. really though you should use update-manager and not 'apt-get upgrade'.
<bill> i will be leaving you soon
<bill> but be prepaired for the new kernel
<bill> it will be so good
<rww> ubottu: ot | bill
<ubottu> bill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bill> it will be the new linux for all
<droopal> hi, well the problem is, I get told by one person when something goes oh, you use the terminal, then somebody else comes alng and something different, and for about 2 years I have update using that method, and it was sudo apt-get update, not upgrade.......what am I supposed to do?
<shiloh09> Ubuntu noob here, just testing irc
<droopal> hello anybody still there? Dont know what is going on with irc right now
<nibbler_> droopal, update just updates the packetinfo, upgrade upgrades the packages
<shiloh09> i see you droopal
<deuterium> droopal: update only updates the list of available packages/updates. upgrades actually installs the updates.
<nibbler_> droopal, and dist-upgrade and safe-upgrade so upgrades
<droopal> thank you, but that still does help with the fact that its stopped doing anything when it says it was updating Furefox, with a blank next line, so I cant even use the terminal, it wont do anything
<droopal> doesnt help*
<droopal> its stopped there
<kubanc> how do i disable login screen of Ubuntu, so i can see messages, when I run selected kernel for ubuntu? when you are in grub menu isn't doesn't somethig have to do with ESC ?
<webczat> Hey!
<rileyp> may not be defaultdroppal it might be an internet problem as  this is pyscho
<rileyp> did it download ok
<webczat> What can i do if i want/must manually create an ubuntu usb pendrive for lucid? i want it to have language selection screen/etc too!
<rileyp> the updfates
<erUSUL_> !unetbootin | webczat
<webczat> erUSUL_: hmm, i see you read my question. :D
<rileyp> or if you have a windows machine pendrivelinux
<webczat> erUSUL_: i sait, manually
<webczat> i don't have ubuntu or windows, and unetbootin is qt, i'm blind
<webczat> and qt is inaccessible
<webczat> hmm, and in addition, usb-creator doesn't want to work for me because udisks is not running. i want to say to you that yes, it is running
<droopal> sorry, having problems reading fast enough, to leep up, rileyp: the updates downloaded fine with no problems,
<rileyp> if you dont have ubuntu or windows you on your iphone?
<rileyp> lol
<erUSUL_> webczat: dd + syslinux ?
<domedagen> Anyone one else having trouble messaging NickServ?
<Gnea> domedagen: it's down
<rileyp> domedagen irc is stuffed atm
<webczat> rileyp: is ubuntu the only type of linux? :)
<rileyp> only 761 connections
<Seveas> 760
<deuterium> rileyp: what's up with irc today?
<rileyp> lol no there are more versions of linux than you can count prolly
<Seveas> it's about split in half, usually there's about 1400 people at this time
<webczat> erUSUL_: you still don't read: i sait that i also want language selection screen, and i heart this is gfxboot, and i don't know how to configure it, new syslinux have it as a module.
<deuterium> Seveas: ic
<domedagen> Gnea and rileyp: k, that's sad
<Seveas> deuterium, probably two core nodes in the freenode network refuse to talk to each other for some reason. Maybe hormones.
<rileyp> Its either freenode server is having heart attack or in ainetrnational inetrenet cable /connection falling over
<domedagen> Gnea and rileyp: I can't join ##c without it
<deuterium> Seveas: lol
<Seveas> domedagen, you'll have to wait a bit then until the split servers come to terms
<N3VV3K> hey guys i haad ubuntu installed on an entire harddrive i used gparted to allocate enough room for a windows partition but when i go to install windows xp i get an error that almost looks like blue screen of death but just says to scan my harddrive for viruses and disconect any other harddrives i tried formating the new partition to ntfs but that hasnt help either
<erUSUL_> webczat: ok i see you are two steps ahead of me. good luck
<rileyp> N3VV3K,  install windows first then ubuntu
<webczat> i am confuuuseed!
<rileyp> then it just works easy
<ectospasm> 's
<Gnea> domedagen: just got to wait until they fix it
<alkisg> I want to backup an ext3 partition, format it as ext4 (it has some bad sectors so I want a full format), and then restore the data. That ext3 partition also has a lot of symlinks, hardlinks etc. I'm thinking first to dd the ext3 partition to a file, and then try to restore it to the ext4 partition with tar - would that work for hardlinks etc?
<rileyp> webcatz theer are hundred of versions of linux
<ectospasm> N3VV3K: install WinXP *before* Linux, you'll be much happier
<ectospasm> N3VV3K: WinXP doesn't play nice with other OSes
<royprateek> is there anyway to configure the notification area
<rileyp> its like cars all run on petrol but made by differnt manufacturers for diff purposes
<Seveas> or just don't install windows and be even happier :)
<N3VV3K> ok so ill have to wipe out my linux partion o well
<Seveas> royprateek, what do you want to change about it?
<domedagen> Gnea: I guess so. You don't happen to know anything about Shellsort?
<royprateek> i am a beginner removed empathy by remove from panel
<royprateek> it removed my transmission also
<Gnea> domedagen: what's that?
<Terminus> alkisg: i don't know about tar, but you can use rsync and preserve hard links.
<N3VV3K_> ectospasm, so if i format my entire hdd to ntfs with a live cd windows will insta
<Gnea> yay, services are back (nickserv works)
<kubanc> how do i disable ubuntu splash sceen before starting selected kernel in grub menu?
<Seveas> boom
<domedagen> Gnea: :(
<Gnea> domedagen: now, what is shellsort?
<Seveas> Gnea, a nice sorting algorithm
<alkisg> Terminus: thank you, so, I could mount -o loop the dd'ed image, and then just run rsync -av /dd-image /target-image ?
<Sonderblade> how do you stop gnome from hiding some programs such as gconf-editor in the start menu?
<phoenix90> kubanc try editing /etc/grub.conf there should b something for the splash screen
<Seveas> Sonderblade, rightclick on the ubuntu logo in the top left corner and select "edit menu"
<Seveas> !pm | royprateek
<ubottu> royprateek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kubanc> yes, but what if i am in grub menu... Does the solution with ESC button, then editing booting options still works for ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> kubanc: edit /etc/default/grub and quit splash from kernel parameters
<ddavids> hi all, pls can i share a video using ubuntu one?
<Seveas> ddavids, yes. ubuntu one does not filter filetypes.
<Sonderblade> Seveas, is there no way to make it so items are never hidden?
<ddavids> Seveas: thanx
<minimec> kubanc: /etc/default/grub ;) Don't forget to do 'sudo update-grub after the changes...
<Seveas> Sonderblade, I don't think so
<royprateek> can  anybody help me with configuring the norification area
<Seveas> royprateek, what do you want to change about it?
<domedagen> Gnea: It's a imo very complicated sorting program. I think it is supposed to number from input in increasing order
<minimec> royprateek: There is not much to configure I guess...
<ex_> how can i format my flash disk in gparted pls?
<Gnea> domedagen: okay, and it's relevance to ubuntu is...?
<domedagen> Gnea: *fuction
<royprateek> i removed empathy along with it mtransmission also wenty vol control and
<Seveas> Gnea, he was looking for ##c but could not enter :)
<Aliselyn> can someone help me interpret what scanModem's info in ModemData means? I'm trying to get my modem to work, and find the correct driver
<Sandking> hey
<logan_wolf> Hi all
<logan_wolf> hey I am facing an issue
<logan_wolf> I am not able to mount my external drive on my box
<Sandking> is there some alarm clock app that would wake my computer from sleep and start selected actions ?
<minimec> royprateek: That command in a console would reset the panel to it's defaults... gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel
<webczat> Hey again, why the usb-creator tells me that i don't have udisks when it is both present and running?
<rww> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<webczat> version latest
<slacker-> Hi, I have an old pc standing around which I would like to use to display some munin graphs
<webczat> ?
<zamba> i'm trying to set up openldap as a -transparent- proxy for active directory.. does anyone have any experience doing this? i know this is a meta question, but i'm looking for someone who can help and guide me through the whole process..
<slacker-> I don't want to install X on it so I was hoping I could use the framebuffered console in combination with a console programm to display those images. Any suggestions?
<slacker-> I found fbi but it doesn't seem to reload the image even if it changes its timestamp
<logan_wolf> can anyone help me
<logan_wolf> plzz
<Gnea> !ask | logan_wolf
<ubottu> logan_wolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sonderblade> how can you access samba shares in the shell?
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: smbmount
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: or cifs.mount
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: that's mount.cifs (oops)
<Sonderblade> ectospasm, thanks but i thought that was what nautilus did when you connect to a share?
<logan_wolf> i asked it : I am not able to mount an external drive on the box
<logan_wolf> I am using lucid
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: you can mount it to a local directory, and navigate it like a normal directory
<ectospasm> ...with smbmount or mount.cifs
<logan_wolf> I was able to mount it earlier but not now
<logan_wolf> what could be the problem
<Sonderblade> ectospasm: so you can't mount samba using nautilus?
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: use the URI smb:///
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: I thought you said the shell
<ectospasm> logan_wolf: does anything happen in dmesg when you insert the drive?  Try disconnecting it, and watch "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" as you insert it.
<Sonderblade> ectospasm: nevermind, i thought nautilus would mount the share when you click the "connect to sever" option but apparently it doesnt
<logan_wolf> ok i will do that
<itsux2bu> desktop ubuntu installs differently than server unbuntu... where's the option to install LAMP/OpenSSH/Samba like i did on the server version?
<stanman246> hi in here, i've got me a brand new ssd disk i want to put in my ubu 10.04 laptop. What's  the best way to do so?
<stanman246> what filesystem should i use?
<rww> ubottu: lamp | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<itsux2bu> i know all that
<antagomir> anyone succeeded to install Ubuntu without problem on Sony Vaio Z12M9E/B ?
<fabio> Hi guys. I am using ubuntu Lucid on my Desktop PC. When I plug in my headphones, the speakers are not muted. Both play the audio (headphones and speakers). I want speakers to be muted when headphones are inserted, or at least to have the option to mute them while headphones keep playing. However in the Sound Preferences I don't see a headphones option. Can someone help me? Thank you.
<ectospasm> Sonderblade: you have to record it as a bookmark for that.
<volatile_rinc> hi all, did you ever run in to "permission denied" problem with tftpd-hpa?
<logan_wolf> ecolitan, no error message
<minimec> itsux2bu: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server Voilà your LAMP
<logan_wolf> ecolitan, hey, it shows sdc unknown partition table
<itsux2bu> so in a desktop install things like  LAMP/OpenSSH/Samba are separate manual steps?
<phoenix90> logan_wolf, means u'll have to set up a partition on it first
<volatile_rinc> how to remove tftpd-hpa package if "apt-get remove tftpd-hpa" returns error?
<phoenix90> logan_wolf, try fdisk
<logan_wolf> phoenix90, Can I get my data after that
<phoenix90> logan_wolf, u have data on that? no once u make a new partition your old data is lost
<rob_p_> volatile_rinc: Try, "sudo apt-get remove tftpd-hpa" or, "sudo apt-get --purge remove tftpd-hpa" to remove all configs, for it etc.
<Prototype> Hello, can anyone help me ? :/
<logan_wolf> phoenix90, Have you tried ddrescue??
<LjL> phoenix90, logan_wolf: that's not entirely accurate. unless the partition was formatted (zero-filled), the data is probably still there, just a bit harder to recover
<LjL> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<LjL> !recover > logan_wolf
<ubottu> logan_wolf, please see my private message
<minimec> itsux2bu: Ubuntu is like a big modular box. You install what you need, the rest is available, but not installed. You can use graphical tools like the software center or Synaptic, or install the software via console with apt-get, aptitude... so for smaba... 'sudo apt-get installsamba' ...
<logan_wolf> LjL, thnx man
<itsux2bu> minimec, thx.. i'm just saying that the server install was a little more automatic
<minimec> itsux2bu: Never used that one, but that's possible. Normally a Desktop User doesn't need a full Lamp Server, does he?
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> there is a tool like "ms query" for ubuntu?
<volatile_rinc> desktop users usually needs games, films and music. lamps? no
<laxmi> I am facing a problem in karmic update
<laxmi> : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FF370EF786F4C28E
<logan_wolf> had anyone ever used ddrescue??
<rww> ubottu: gpgerr | laxmi
<ubottu> laxmi: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<slacker-> hm, I guess the times of consoles are over then ... :(
<itsux2bu> minimec, yes.. each install.. server vs desktop is geared toward the type of user
<deuterium> does anybody of you use http://www.gandi.net/ for domain registrations and/or hosting? any opinions? or are there any other recommended .com domain registrars that don't try to trick customers into signing up for hosting plans etc.?
<rww> ubottu: ot | deuterium
<ubottu> deuterium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deuterium> rww: ok
<leeb9972> i dont get option to add macine on ubuntu one, any ideas?
<webczat> Hey.
<minimec> laxmi: How did you add that ppa? With add-apt-repository? There is the signed key missing for the ppa.
<webczat> I have the problem, i manually installed the newest usb-creator and it freezed after "create startup disk". unless the process is long?
<laxmi> hi webczat I will try to freez it if so
<ranjan> hi all is there anyone with an nvidia graphics chipset using Ubuntu Lucid??
<DASPRiD> yes
<Janhouse> How much space do i need for boot partition?
<minimec> itsux2bu: Exactly. In fact, the Server edition and the Desktop edition are the same 'Ubuntu' just bundled differently...
<DASPRiD> ranjan, yes, i assume there are about 40% or so ;)
<Janhouse> For ubuntu server. What would be optional
<ranjan> DASPRiD, so are you one among them?
<DASPRiD> ranjan, yes, on all 4 machines
<ranjan> DASPRiD, so are you using the proprietary drivers?
<DASPRiD> on three of them, yes
<ranjan> DASPRiD, ok great then i want to know your experience  on the boot experience and plymouth
<DASPRiD> ranjan, same as anyone using nvidia blob there: low resolution
<ranjan> DASPRiD, so is there any workaround for that??
<itsux2bu> how do i change the desktop gui's resolution?
<DASPRiD> ranjan, nope, nvidia has to implement kms for that
<DASPRiD> ranjan, but I don't really see that as a problem, you usually see the plymouth screen for about 5 seconds a day ;)
<webczat> fuuuuuck!
<DASPRiD> webczat, shhh, kids in here :>
<rww> webczat: watch your language, please
<Acid> wazzup
<minimec> itsux2bu: on gnome desktop ->system->preferences->Monitors. If you installed some property GPU-driver from Nvidia or ATI, there is a special configuration tool for the driver.
<david__> Since there is no linux-image-vserver for marvic, yet, I am thinking about using lucid server 32b with bttrfs for root and ext4 for /boot. How is the experience about that? Will I ran into too much trouble?
<rww> david__: maverick support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<itsux2bu> minimec, i have a nvidia video card
<minimec> itsux2bu: Do you use the restricted driver from ->System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<david__> rww: I know and also asked there but I forgot to mention that I am thinking about using this setup in lucid
<itsux2bu> i haven't used anything yet
<rww> david__: btrfs isn't supported on Lucid ;)
<david__> uh
<minimec> itsux2bu: So try ->system->preferences->monitors to change resolution.
<david__> thats a definite answer rww ;)
<rww> or am I mixing up filesystems again
<Gnea> finally!!! dpkg-deb: building package `linuxsta-rt3572' in `../linuxsta-rt3572_2.4.0.1+20100709-1_i386.deb'.
<david__> I thought btrfs is shipped with ubuntu since karmic
<rww> david__: yeah, I think I'm thinking of something else. sorry
<bazhang> david__, no, perhaps with #ubuntu+1
<david__> ok, ubuntu+1 definitely has it. Thanks guys
<bazhang> david__, you can certainly go there, and ask about the debian-installer way to do it (alternate cd) but currently not an option
<bazhang> david__, welcome
<david__> bazhang: I have it running: marvic + btrfs
<bazhang> david__, yep, that's the correct channel for support and discussion as its the development version
<david__> bazhang: but I need linux-vserver and these are not yet available for marvic but a repo exists that provides them for lucid
<itsux2bu> minimec, it gives me no choices.. just lame 800 x 600
<webczat> why usb-creator freezes after i pressed create-startup-disk?
<david__> seems like I have to compile my own kernel
<batti> I have this hp machine that I wanto to put ubuntu on, but I do not want to loose the OS of HP also that boots up before windows does and gives me webbrowse etc options
<minimec> david__: maverick not marvic ;)
<webczat> i see installing but it doesn't do anything
<batti> so if install, will i lose the HP OS
<david__> minimec: oh ;)
<volatile_rinc> u will lose hp os if you install ubuntu ova it
<bazhang> webczat, tried unetbootin?
<batti> volatile_rinc:  thats sad, is there a way out? i really dont want to run ubntun on a virtual machine
<minimec> itsux2bu: So try to activate the restricted driver in ->system->administration->HArdware Drivers... Then reboot... You should then have a new Nvidia-Configuration Software in 'Applications'
<volatile_rinc> just make space for ubuntu and install into separate partition
<splashote> hey guys, i want to start a discussion on flattr in the forums but im not sure where to open the thread, what do you think?
<splashote> (and girls...)
<bazhang> splashote, try #ubuntuforums
<splashote> bazhang: yeah, but which subforum?
<bazhang> splashote, its an irc channel
<minimec> itsux2bu: THe Software is called Nvidia Settings and it's in ->System->Administration ;)
<itsux2bu> minimec, nothing listed there
<minimec> itsux2bu: THe Software is called Nvidia Settings and it's in ->System->Administration ;)
<splashote> bazhang: oh, ok
<batti> i have just one disk, so i can only make partitions in it, i could put ubuntu on the partition, i know i can get boot windows as i have done dual boot before, but i m not sure about the HP Os which is so fantastic
<noplamodo> Hmph...I'm trying to validate my PGP-key on launchpad. Currently i try to decrypt the email (which i put into a text-file) with 'gpg --decrypt [filename]' but i can't put any passphrase
<noplamodo> neither by typing, nor by copy-paste
<lamefun> The bittorent links are broken: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<zvacet> lamefun: try http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<royprateek> hey does anyone knows how to switch off join left messages in empathy clent
<laxmi> solved
<phoenixandthor> does anyone have trouble connecting to unsecured (wide open, fully public) access points using the BCM 4312 wireless card and the b43 driver?
<phoenixandthor> running ubuntu 10.04 here on a netbook
<royprateek> is there any good instructions for notification area
<phoenixandthor> I can get the card to conect to encrypted networks okay, but when trying to connect to other networks (the public library, for example) it will always fail to grab an address with dhcp
<ex_> pls give me link to czech ubuntu server
<rizzuh_laptop> I'm starting to consider switching my laptop to mainly use Ubuntu, even though I've been a Windows user for over 10 years. The moment I played a song I immediately noticed the volume was more than twice as high as it was on Windows :D
<phoenixandthor> I can't find anything in the logs, but then again, I don't know what to look for
<lyhux> hello all
<phoenixandthor> google isn't helping either
<Illuminatus> what programa can I use to record the desktop ?
<blq_> hi
<Illuminatus> I wanna make a video tutorial
<phoenixandthor> anyone in here to actually answer questions? I kind of need to get this done before class
<basso> im having problems with EDUROAM on ubuntu, it systematicly disconnects and reconnects, anyone at another university having the same problem?
<phoenixandthor> does anyone have trouble connecting to unsecured (wide open, fully public) access points using the BCM 4312 wireless card and the b43 driver?
<blq_> I just switched to ubuntu .. I m a bit confused about upstart :/ somehow the init scripts in /etc/rc*.d dont get startet ....
<rww> phoenixandthor: BCM4312 doesn't work with the b43 driver for me at all. I use the STA/bcmwl driver instead
<phoenixandthor> okay, i'm using the jockey thing to change it right now
<atude> How do I turn this automatic brightness decreasing stuff off?
<atude> It's so annoying
<Kyuusai-San> does anyone have any experience with links2
<atude> sure
<atude> ask your question
<arfoll> how do I find out what package a file belongs to?
<Kyuusai-San> atude im trying to get my links2 to to run in -g mode in my command line
<Kyuusai-San> but i cant get it to go
<Kyuusai-San> and cant find the configuration file to edit it
<atude> Kyuusai-San: it's just `links2 -g`
<atude> what error does it spit out?
<Slart> arfoll: apt-file might be useful, or you can use the bot here in the channel
<bluenine> Urgh, having problems with fonts/symbols :( I've finally got my computer to work with UK english, but now firefox is showing some text as weird symbols
<bluenine> Is this a firefox thing, or a bunty thing?
<NevroPus_> Hi. How can I set keyboard shortcuts for a user in ubuntu?
<rkavalap> how do i get to detect my wireless card ?
<blq_> I just switched to ubuntu 10 on one of my vservers ... I've never used ubuntu/upstart before, and somehow the init scripts dont get executed while booting ... I ve read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html but everything looks fine as far as I can tell :/
<phoenixandthor> you still there rww?
<rww> phoenixandthor: yes
<Kyuusai-San> atude its moaning at me because its saying theres no mouse but im using a touchpad
<blq_> rkavalap: what kind of wireless card is it?
<Kyuusai-San> lol and its also moaning about the video mode
<rkavalap> its intel ipw2200 cant find it when i check lspci
<Kyuusai-San> but thing is i dont know where or how to edit the ./config file
<phoenixandthor> now I have a new problem. I can get this thing to connect to my neighbors access point (who has graciously agreed to temporarily disable his WPA), and it connects just fin
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<webczat> I really don't know why usb creator 0.22 freezes after i pressed make startup disk. aaaaargh!!!
<arfoll> Slart, awesome thanks - apt-file looks like the ticket
<rkavalap> blq_:its intel ipw2200 cant find it when i check lspci
<phoenixandthor> but now, iwconfig is reporting this card as eth1, I can't get current connection info with a plain iwconfig command, and my conky netstats just quite working
<rww> phoenixandthor: yeah, STA reports as eth1 instead of wlan0. no idea why.
<webczat> any ideas?
<blq_> rkavalap: are u sure that it doesnt show up on lspci | grep -i net ?
<phoenixandthor> so why did all my network related programs stop working?
<rww> phoenixandthor: the driver kinda sucks at interacting with other software, but the performance is better for me. stupid non-Free stuff :(
 * webczat wrrs loudly!
<rkavalap> blq_: I get the broadcom ethernet but not the intel wireless.
<rkavalap> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<hassanz> hi is there any algx channel?
<phoenixandthor> iwconfig won't work, conky won't work (and yes, I changed it from wlan0 to eth1), and my xfce panel applets stopped working. the thing that can get any info at all about my connection is NetworkManager
<rww> phoenixandthor: yup.
<ranjan> Hey where is that nvidia guy
<volatile_rinc> is anyone alive here who touched tftpd-hpa?
<phoenixandthor> is there any way to fix it so that I can at least have conky working?
<ranjan> DASPRiD, are you there?
<blq> rkavalap: hm.. it should show up ... are u sure it isnt deactivated in bios?
<rww> phoenixandthor: not that I've ever found. Like I said, STA doesn't play nice, and it's not open source so we can't fix it.
<blq> rkavalap: maybe you switched it off by some key on your laptop?
<rww> (and this is why I'm looking for a new wifi card :\)
<phoenixandthor> now I need one too!
<rkavalap> blq: i checked the bios as well. its enabled. I used Fn+F2 key and checked iwconfig it doesnt detect the wireless card
<blq> I could really need some help getting init scripts work with upstart .. I m kinda screwed up with that :/
<phoenixandthor> and how you make your text red like that?
 * dreamtraveler brb
<blq> rkavalap: lspci should definitly show the device if its correctly mounted into its slot and turned on
<phoenixandthor> ??
<rww> phoenixandthor: that's your client highlighting my messages because I'm putting your nick at the start of them with tabcompletion
<webczat> Usb-creator 0.2.22 freezes immediately after i press make startup disk and i really don't know what it is. installing window shows but nothing else.
<rww> ubottu: tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phoenixandthor> rww, like this?
<rww> phoenixandthor: yes
<rkavalap> can't believe it isnt showing :(
<magicianlord> what isnt
<phoenixandthor> and that makes my stuff come up in red for you?
<phoenixandthor> a bit of a noob at irc
<Kyuusai-San> atude do you know where the config file is for links2
 * webczat fires a fireball at everyone
<phoenixandthor> (and asking for help in general)
<Danker> Hi
<phoenixandthor> *phoenixanthor
<Danker> Does current ubuntu livecd have LVM tools?
<phoenixandthor> not that I know of
<blq> I could really need some help getting init scripts work with upstart .. I m kinda screwed up with that :/
<magicianlord> use rc.local?
<Cesc> If someone gets access to your unprotected wifi network or hacks your password, what can he/she  do apart of using your internet connection for free? Can the hacker see your documents?
<phoenixandthor> well, I got to go out and find a new wireless card now
<phoenixandthor> catch ya later
<Kyuusai-San> Cesc
<Kyuusai-San> they will have complete access to your entire network
<blq> magicianlord: the problem is that somehow the scripts in the /etc/rc2.d/ folder arent getting executed
<Kyuusai-San> if you do not have any passwords on your machines
<magicianlord> ok blq
<Kyuusai-San> or if you have any unprotected shared resources
<Kyuusai-San> they will have entire access
<Cesc> Kyuusai-San, thanks.
<sinurge> whatz a good and easy firewall
<Nevro> Hi. How can I set keyboard shortcuts in gnome? I wish to add Meta + a to open my terminal, but don't know how I set it. Tried system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, but that opens the terminal in / instead of ~
<Kyuusai-San> Nevro
<zerocool> bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Kyuusai-San> do you need to be root
<Kyuusai-San> ?
<rww> zerocool: something we can help you with?
<blq> magicianlord: any ideas? it looks like /etc/init.d/rc isnt getting executed properly by rc-sysinit
<Nevro> Kyuusai-San: I'm not root. I don't wan't to be root either. I just want to start a terminal in ~ when I press meta+a
<Kyuusai-San> oh cant help ya then
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<zerocool> fuck lol
<Cesc> sinurge, have a look at 	Guarddog, Firestarter, GUFW, iptables
<rww> zerocool: watch your language, please
<Nevro> anyone else then?
<rww> ubottu: firewall | sinurge
<ubottu> sinurge: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Nevro> I could set fluxbox as my wm though, but how do I do that?
<sinurge> Cesc, thanks, firestarter and gufw but am not sure they are so simple to understand....
<Kyuusai-San> how do you start services in ubuntu in command line
<pejay> Whoa - has anyone checked the date today with 'ddate' ?
<rww> firestarter is a mess, but gufw isn't hard
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<rww> pejay: yes, what about it?
<basso> 123
<pejay> "Today is Sweetmorn, the 12nd day of Bureaucracy in the YOLD 3176"
<rww> pejay: standard Discordian calendar ;)
<sinurge> rww, had gufw was able to get the torrent service registered, but when tried to get chromium running i just could nt not configure it
<pejay> Surely that's gotta be the most useless command included in every distro?!
<abhijit> hello!!! :) I am back!!!
<Cesc> sinurge, I cannot help you on this, I just gave you a few names of firewalls for linux.. if someone with more expertice can give you a hand....
<sinurge> i opened up http for it
<zerocool> bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rww> zerocool: stop that
<magicianlord> hi, rww
<zerocool> fuck you ok
<rww> !ops | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sinurge> Cesc, thanks....will check that link that ubottu, the friendly bot gave
<Cesc> sinurge, yes could be a good start point
<rww> pejay: possibly, yes. I find it useful, though :)
<Prototype__> kamoulbox
<bastid_raZor> rww: not only are you popular in -ot .. you're very popular here too :P
<bastid_raZor> i think that was one of the more despondent candidates for marriage.
<rww> bastid_raZor: I'm not that popular ;P
<bastid_raZor> :grins:
<bastid_raZor> time for bed. bask in the moment.. for it will fade
<skumara> i just uninstall avant manager. a message pop out when i was updating software sources saying there are 3 broken package and ask me to do something. how do i seek and uninstall these broken package?
<rcdavis> Please help :  Blank screen on irregular basis.  The only way to recover is to reboot.  Ver 10.4  Intel,  LG Flatron W2243S.
<Nevro> Seriously! Does anyone know how to start xterm using meta+a, and start it in ~ instead of /?
<MSHughes> rcdavis, you mean W2234S?
<rcdavis> NO
<lucy> shutup
<Oer> skumara, open synaptic, in the edit menu > fix broken package,  or use  terminal sudo apt-get install -f
<MSHughes> rcdavis, ok then never mind, just curios, I have 2 of them, and theyre both faulty after 1y, could be the monitor
<skumara> Oer, thanks
<Guest727> no
<Guest727> fuckoff
<rewtbawt> can anyone here help with arabic scripts not showing correctly ?
<rww> Guest727: watch your language in here, please
<Guest727> no
<MSHughes> Guest727, you honestly have nothing better to do?
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest727 about guidelines
<ubottu> Guest727, please see my private message
<North_Italian69> how to stop unwanted services?  I have at least 10 services to sop http://paste.ubuntu.com/480378/
<minimec> skumara: open Synaptic... On the left half you have some buttons... One sais 'Status'. Click on that. Then choose broken packages on the upper lft half.
<Guest727> imsorry
<_F-117> ls
<Guest727> what doudo
<Guest727> pooh
<skumara> minimec there are installed and not installed packages. there are no broken packages.
<North_Italian69> how to stop unwanted services?  I have at least 10 services to stop loading at startup http://paste.ubuntu.com/480378/
<Guest727> who ismybff
<rcdavis> Can anyone please help :  Blank screen on irregular basis.  The only way to recover is to reboot.  Ver 10.4  Intel,  LG Flatron W2243S.
<skumara> minimec i found it. it is in custam filters and choose broken.
<Sonderblade> How do you disable metacity's desktop effects?
<Kyuusai-San> anyone know how to get links2 graphically in a commandline
<logan_wolf> i have installed ddrescue on lucid
<logan_wolf> I want to know how it works???
<logan_wolf> i have a memory stick which I want to recover
<sbdccjt> does there exists a cd image of 10.10 Alpha 3 that is smaller than 650MB?
<rww> sbdccjt: Maverick questions and support are in #ubuntu+1
<minimec> skumara: oh 'custom filters'... thanks ;)
<KiLLeRRo> hi evryone
<rizzuh_laptop> How do I get the temperature of the processor in Lucid?
<KiLLeRRo> im noob in linux i have intel graphic in my laptop, but no drivers for this card in backtrack 4
<KiLLeRRo> help me
<rww> ubottu: lm-sensors | rizzuh_laptop
<ubottu> rizzuh_laptop: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rww> KiLLeRRo: Backtrack isn't supported here. Try #backtrack-linux
<muellisoft> !backtrack | KiLLeRRo
<ubottu> KiLLeRRo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rizzuh_laptop> thanks rww
<KiLLeRRo> thx rww
<amorphine> Hello all
<rizzuh_laptop> Is it generally safe to enable the proposed and backports repos?
<rww> rizzuh_laptop: backports is fairly stable. proposed is not, and I'd recommend not enabling it
<rww> rizzuh_laptop: Personally, I don't enable backports either unless there's something I need from it
<rileyp> my real name symlinks open and play perfect on the be but on the FE they folder is empty If i put a std file in the symlionk folder it appears on the fe though
<amorphine> hey, guys, why don't you use jabber?
 * [gnubie] waves
<rww> amorphine: because I don't use instant messaging. I imagine #ubuntu-offtopic would be more likely to get you a response, since that isn't really an Ubuntu support question :)
<amorphine> rww, jabber is not only an instant messaging, there're conferences
<[gnubie]> i'm using ubuntu lucid amd64 on my pc. how can i authenticate to my open directory hosted in mac os x snow leopard server?
<rww> amorphine: I don't use them, either. IRC works a lot better for me.
<rizzuh_laptop> rww, I need the k10temp driver but it's available in the next kernel release only (2.6.33). What can I do?
<amorphine> rww, IRC has nothing better, than Jabber. And the Jabber needs to be populated as the best IM
<rizzuh_laptop> I get this error when trying to install the k10temp driver, after compiling it: http://codepad.org/TbSzx1pR
<rww> rizzuh_laptop: -backports and -proposed won't have 2.6.33 in them. As far as I know, there isn't a supported way to get anything above 2.6.32 in Lucid right now (though there was talk during the development cycle of setting up a process for that. Perhaps when Maverick comes out...)
<rizzuh_laptop> :(
<cinnabarisland12> ubuntu 10.04.1 has been released but no upgrade notification?
<[gnubie]> i'm not sure if my question is considered ot on this channel.. i'm running mac mini server snow leopard with open directory for authentication. now, my ubuntu lucid amd64 cannot authenticate or getting an error of: failed due to unknown user.. any advice you can share?
<rww> cinnabarisland12: point releases don't get upgrade notifications in update manager, because they're just ISO updates with updates that 10.04 users already got
<rww> 10.04.1 = 10.04 + lucid-updates + lucid-security
<sathish> Hi, I've Ubuntu install freezes a lot on my desktop
<sathish> but works fine on my laptop :/
<wildman> where can I find the firewall settings (and how can I modify 'em) for an Ubuntu 10.04 x86 desktop?
<daglees> Can I create a symbolic link where i connect through ssh?
<daglees> something link ln -s user@host:/some/path
<daglees> ?
<abhijit> !ufw | wildman
<ubottu> wildman: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ToXa> Ы
<bridie> Hi guys, I installed 10.04 on my mother in law's computer, and today I ran an update which updated flash, and certain things don't work, e.g. youtube
<bridie> But the flash test, for example, does
<wildman> abhijit: thx, I was expecting also a pre-installed frontend to it :)
<sandr1x> ToXa ûõû
<wastl> hi
<abhijit> wildman, sudo apt-get install gufw
<sandr1x> wildbat sudo apt-get install firestarter
<the_german> bridie: Adobe Flash or something open e.g. gnash??
<rcdavis> Can anyone please help :  Blank screen on irregular basis.  The only way to recover is to reboot.  Ver 10.4  Intel,  LG Flatron W2243S.
<abhijit> sandr1x, no
<bridie> Adobe Flash
<sandr1x> wildman sudo apt-get install firestarter
<bridie> @the_german
<wildman> abhijit, sandr1x: yeah... on my way
<wildbat>  sandr1x and then?XD ;p
<sandr1x> wildbat to many WILD people here :)
<wildbat> sandr1x, i know XD
<the_german> bridie: did you try purging it and reinstalling it...?
<bridie> Tried that using AIRAid for Firefox, yeah, the_gernan
<bridie> *the_german
<abhijit> wildman, sandr1x firestarter is completly separate new firewall. gufw is only frontend for ufw. so install gufw
<wildman> abhijit: already did... and found out that the firewall is disabled by default... so I cannot mount NFS shares for another reason then :)
<wildman> abhijit: I thought my NFS problems (as a client) were firewall related
<abhijit> wildman, hmm
<mikebeecham> I'm on 10.04...is it worth upgrading to 10.10 yet?
<abhijit> may be
<mikebeecham> or leave it till proper release?
<abhijit> !10.10 | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<the_german> bridie: well that only removes the firefox plugin, but not the whole package. Try apt-get purge and then reinstall...worked for me a couple of weeks ago
<bridie> Okay, I'll give it a try
<the_german> bridie: btw...what version of firefox??
<sipior> mikebeecham: if you want to be a beta (actually, alpha) tester, and write up bug reports when things break, go ahead. they can use all the testers they can get, i'm sure.
<sandr1x> abhijeet wrong
<KiLLeRRo> *rww help, i heve register nick in backtrack chat but i have autoresponder is not a valid email address.
<sandr1x> firestarter - iptables front-end
<bridie> 3.6.8, the_german
<abhijit> sandr1x, check firestarter description in your software center
<mikebeecham> sipior, the only problem, is that this is also a family machine.  I dont want to really break something that will affect more than me
<sandr1x> abhijeet check wiki
<sipior> mikebeecham: well, there you go :-)
<abhijit> sandr1x, he wanted the ufw frontend not the another firewall
<sandr1x> abhijeet <wildman> where can I find the firewall settings (and how can I modify 'em) for an Ubuntu 10.04 x86 desktop?
<sandr1x> don't see 'ufw'
<abhijit> :/
<sandr1x> ;)
<wastl> sudo iptalbles -L
<wastl> *g*
<wildman> abhijit, sandr1x: already installed gufw, but the firewall wasn't my pb (I think ;)), thanks anyway, and forget it ;)
<wastl> - one l
<wastl> sudo iptables -L
<abhijit> :|
<greennode> hi, it is possible that after application of most recent updates in ubuntu 10.04 the one of the users vanished?
<greennode> with its home catalogue...
<abhijit> no
<greennode> i will check it again then.... it seems impossible
<sipior> greennode: a system "user", or a human one?
<greennode> system user ofcoz
<abhijit> :-o
<sipior> greennode: why "ofcoz"?
<greennode> man, this is not some cartoon:P
<k^2[at]work> helo
<greennode> and i have not drinked anything
<andersen> any one installed ubuntu10.04 server with raid1(fakeraid)?
<sipior> greennode: i mean, a user like "backup", or "news" or "syslog". don't be daft.
<greennode> a user account. it not shows on the login screen as an option
<greennode> anymore, only my root an this is all
<psyt7> I'm having problems with pulseaudio in 10.04. suddenly I cannot change volyme with the speaker applet in the panel notification area. not possible anymore to get rid of pulseaudio in an easy manner?
<sipior> greennode: have you tried logging in as that user at a terminal?
<greennode> yes, and the system not recognized this name as a user
<sipior> greennode: and the home directory is gone as well?
<greennode> i will check this again. if nothing will work then this must be some sort of bug or sth...(?)
<ibrahim-kasem> !rdp
<greennode> home directory too
<greennode> to my regret;/
<tenochslb> is there a way rhythm box can sync to micro sd cards?
<hassanz> hi how do i build a program?
<abhijit> hassanz, you mean building from source or you mean how to create linux program?
<greennode> to create linux program?
<Sandking> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1PykOXo2c5I/TGoDeyJ20bI/AAAAAAAAAaA/5Ms5WBZHzv8/s1600/ryan-desktop.png wjat
<taomaster> i have 10.4 installed. do i have to reinstall ubuntu 10.4 with the new release 10.4.1
<Sandking> s the monitoring app on the right?
<greennode> what is the best tool?
<sipior> taomaster: no, regular updates will get you there
<ibrahim-kasem> #hacker.org
<taomaster> cool thanx
<Sonderblade> when i move files to a samba share, mv says "Preserving times for "filename": Operation not permitted" how do i fix that?
<csis> Sonderblade, You're not root ?
<Sonderblade> csis: no
<csis> try as a root,  i guess
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever seeing  that befor. Is it NOT moving the files Sonderblade or is it just giving a warning and moving them?
<Sonderblade> csis: with sudo it works, but i want it to work for normal users too
<Sonderblade> Dr_Willis: just the warning
<csis> Set permissions ..
<Dr_Willis> check that its actually  perserving the times.. Im not even ure what times its talking about
<karthi> hello all
<Sonderblade> Dr_Willis: it actually appears to be "preserving the times" so i have no idea why it gives me a warning
<Dr_Willis> Sonderblade:  i wonder if 'cp' would also give the same warning,.
<Niglop> is there a channel for general internet based chat?
<Sonderblade> Dr_Willis: cp -p does
<abhijit> Niglop, #off-topic
<itsux2bu> where do i get NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT drivers for ubuntu desktop?
<abhijit> !nvidia | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<itsux2bu> ubuntu desktop 64-bit
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  use the hardware-drivers tool in the menu.
<ayekat> Hi. Is there a way to extract a raw binary floppy image out of an ISO file?
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, its blank
<Dr_Willis> thats weird. You sould of said that in the first place. :)
<wastl> ayekat: mount it  and copy the files to somewhere?
<wastl> argh...I should read more carefully
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  check the package manager for  the nvidia-???? package.    I forget the exact name.
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common, nvidia-settings, nvidia-173 (and 26 others)
<tommy^m> default font size should be 9 in the next ubuntu release, and radiance as default theme. look much better
<wastl> usually the hardware-drivers tool should find and install it for you
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | tommy^m
<ubottu> tommy^m: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ayekat> wastl: what do you mean with "copy"? What about the bootsector and so on?
<wastl> that's the easiest way
<tommy^m> ubottu: ok thanks ddue
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tommy^m> dude
<wastl> ayekat: I didn't read carefully enough...am too tired....
<greennode> ok
<neil_d> I have a weird problem here... I have 4 hot-swap sata drives... 2 or those are used in a raid 1 for a boot partition... A fault has developed somewhere.. the system isn't showing the grub screen when booting :( ... If I remove one of the other drives (i.e. not part of the raid 1).. grub will start properly.. I then plug that drive back in and everything works OK... this didn't use to happen until a few days ago!  I have replaced the driv
<neil_d> e with another... what could cause this?
<greennode> everything is fine now
<ayekat> wastl: :-)
<greennode> the user is back
<greennode> :)
<wastl> ayekat:  not sure if that is  possible....most live and install cd 's use a packed fs wich won't fit on a floppy
<Dr_Willis> a bootable cd. has some sort of 'floppy' image (or at least used to) to make it bootable  thats built into the iso some how isent it? Ive never dug that hard into bootable cds
<greennode> it was caused by two ubuntu installations 10.04
<greennode> one 64bit and one32
<erUSUL> neil_d: someone reordered the drives in bios and the hd containing the grub mbr is not the first in the boot sequence ?
<greennode> only one of them has two users
<greennode> the other only root
 * wastl suggests using unetbootin and put it onto usb stick
<erUSUL> neil_d: s/someone/something/
<greennode> looks like grub switched the list
<ayekat> wastl: so IMG -> ISO is possible but not vice versa?
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, synapic package manager?
<wastl> IMG _> ISO is not possible directly hence its different formats
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  yes. or the command line..
<neil_d> erUSUL: ok I don't see how, but I will reorder the drives.. (it this computer) ... so bye for now.
<ayekat> wastl: ok, I'll look for unetbootin
<wastl> sudo apt-get install unetbootin should do
<wastl> afair its somewhere in universe or multiverse repo
<hj> i've got a question about ubuntu server, sometimes it doesn't respond for a minute or so.. i can't find anything about it in the log files. what should I check next?
<wastl> what exactly don't respond hj? No ping, no http, no something? no natwork traffic at all?
<abhijit> hj, try in #ubuntu-server
<hj> nothing, not even ssh
<wastl> join #ubuntu-server
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<spazmi> it still works but I get all these errors
<hj> i'll try server, thanks
<rizzuh_laptop> Is there a program to edit .iso files in the repos?
<erUSUL> ayekat: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=308491
<csis> rizzuh_laptop, mount that iso
<csis> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<wastl> sudo it csis :)
<wastl> we're on ubuntu :)
<csis> yeah :)
<DJAshnar> k.  10.10 Alpha 3 is installed.  Who dares me to reboot?
<csis> reboot!
<DJAshnar> I WUBI'd it
<iceroot> DJAshnar: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> rizzuh_laptop:  i think there is.. but i dont recall everusing it..  Ive seen other ask in here and get an anser)
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, ok.. several entries have green dots next to them..
<manipulate> D:
<rizzuh_laptop> csis, that's read-only.
<rizzuh_laptop> csis, I need to edit a .iso.
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  clarify what you are talking about please. on IRC - we tend to have an attention span thats only as long as the screen buffer is tall...
<csis> rizzuh_laptop, --rw
<csis> or -w
<csis> Use man frequently
<wastl> rizzuh_laptop: you cannot simply "edit" an iso image
<wastl> you can mount it
<wastl> and change it
<wastl> then unmount it
<rizzuh_laptop> Yeah well mounting it results in... read-only
<neil_d_> reordering the drives did fix it :)  ... had to try two times.
<itsux2bu> in synaptic are several "nvidia" entries with green dots next to them.. which looks as if that indicates they are installed, maybe?
<csis> well pass the -w argument
<DJAshnar> gonna reboot!  WOOWOO!  *prays ACPI works*
<rizzuh_laptop> csis, oh...
<csis> use "man mount"
<DJAshnar> MAN MOUNT!?!?!  AHHHHH!
 * DJAshnar hides
<wastl> rizzuh_laptop: mount -o loop,rw -t iso9660 isoimage.iso /mnt
<wastl> ops forgot the sudo too
<wastl> *g*
<DJAshnar> First Linux command to teach GF....
<DJAshnar> AFTER "SUDO get-me-beer"
<wastl> lol
<csis> :D
<anurag> how can get connect my spice mobile for internet acees
<itsux2bu> how do i exit a gui in *nix?
<guyfrompluto> hi all
<raven> how to display boot-logfile?
<ThomasB2k> itsux2bu
<anurag> how can get connect my spice mobile for internet acees ,can any one help me
<ThomasB2k> Ctrl Alt F1 i think
<rizzuh_laptop> wastl, still says read-only :|
<csis> what's a spice mobile ?
<anurag> yes
<ayekat> erUSUL: thanks, but to be honest, I'm trying to create a floppy disk image of a Windows copy. I know, this is not the right channel, but I intend to do that on a Linux machine...
<aeon-ltd> old spice?
<_raven_> how to return to graphical mode after ctrl-alt-f1?
<anurag> avtually my some friend having spice and samsung,these devices wil not  support for establishing connection,nokia is working very good
<aeon-ltd> _raven_: ctrl alt f7
<_raven_> aeon-ltd, tnx
<raven> how to ctrl-alt-f1 in a vbox vm?
<csis> anurag, you're pakistani ?
<aeon-ltd> _raven_: or ctrl alt-f(X) what ever amount of ttys you have
<anurag> no
<ayekat> _raven_: the right ctrl+f1
<guyfrompluto> indian
<anurag> i am hindustani
<guyfrompluto> knew it
<csis> ah
<csis> that's a big difference
<raven> how to ctrl-alt-f1 in a vbox vm?
<anurag> i am pursuing MCA 5Th sem from BHU
<AngelFire> is there a way to search in ppa for specific package ?  seems the search page searches only the names and descriptions of ppa repos but not the packages inside ...
<ayekat> raven: Ctrl+F1, using the right Ctrl-key
<Dr_Willis> AngelFire:  ive seen a 'ppa search' tool somewhere... that i think gave more info.
<olskolirc> Paltalk is down for maint
<csis> Hell, anurag i kindly suggest you to use google translate, I actually might help If I could figure out what are you talking.
<olskolirc> smooches Dr_Willis
<ayekat> if you didn't change the VBox settings, then the right Ctrl-key ist the "god-like" key for stuff like that
<ibrahim-kasem> who is using freeNX ?
<AngelFire> Dr_Willis: interesting, i'll take a look. Thanks
<itsux2bu> why did my command line prompt change from ~$ to ~# after a sudo -i    maybe to tell me i'm root now?
<aronaliaga_> holaa
<aronaliaga_> q tal estais por ahi?
<aeon-ltd> itsux2bu: yes
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:   You got it.
<raven> ayekat, my fault it is already textmode in that vm. i need to see the bootlog from this machine
<chosen> im trying to make a workspace directory in my var www directory but when i try to use it with eclipse it says to choose a different one
<aronaliaga_> españa
<aronaliaga_> chat?
<aronaliaga_> donde esta?
<csis> aronaliaga_, hola
<anurag> mr. csis i am just talking about how could get connected via mobile phome modem as spice or samsung for internet access
<aronaliaga_> hola
<csis> aronaliaga_, e tu, como estas ?
<Pici> !es | aronaliaga_
<aronaliaga_> necesito
<ubottu> aronaliaga_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aronaliaga_> ayuda
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<guyfrompluto> omg i can view windows files of password protected users via ubuntu, how cool
<blue_anna> my computer is failing to install the cabextract update
<psycho> I'm trying to connect my xbox 360 to me computer...and its not working!!
<csis> aronaliaga_, si,  habla
<itsux2bu> i'm going to do a   apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade.. because i just installed ubuntu.. ther has to be out-of-date software on here
<Pici> csis: Please use #ubuntu-es for spanish.  #ubuntu is english only.
<aeon-ltd> blue_anna: what is it showing?
<blue_anna> the process freezes while unpackaging it -- and I have to kill apt and clean up the lock and dpkg stuff because of it
<ayekat> raven: you mean something like dmesg?
<csis> Pici, I don't know Spanish
<csis> Those are from tv soaps
<blue_anna> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de cabextract ...
<csis> Those lines *
<Pici> csis: Then I suggest that you don't try to speak it here.
<raven> ayekat, i thought but there is nothing what was displayed during bootup
<blue_anna> it'll sit there all day -- I know, I eft it running over night
<dagon666> csis: :D
<psycho> the xbox can't see the computer, but the computer can see the packets from the xbox through `wireshark` (a packet scanner)
<csis> Pici, Oky Doky
<aronaliaga_> mira
<aronaliaga_> de golpe y repente
<aronaliaga_> no puedo reproducir mp3
<_F-117> wireshark on xbox ?
<csis> psycho, routing tables, checked ?
<chosen> im trying to make a workspace directory in my var www directory but when i try to use it with eclipse it says to choose a different one
<ayekat> raven: well, ok, I can't help you on that, sorry :-(
<psycho> csis: iptables -L shows nothing
<raven> ok
<psycho> csis: route shows: 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<blackswan> i installed netbook ubuntu 10.04 on an eee, then installed emacs23. when i run emacs, i can't seem to get it to get the input focus so no keystrokes do anything. mouse commands work, though. any ideas?
<rizzuh_laptop> Is there a program to edit .iso files available for Ubuntu? mount -o loop,rw -t iso9660 gives me a read-only fs.
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso | rizzuh_laptop
<ubottu> rizzuh_laptop: kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Dr_Willis> rizzuh_laptop:  and proberly some others in the repos/sesrch the package manager tools
<rizzuh_laptop> Dr_Willis, oh... sorry, KIso won't save.
<psycho> _F-117: I'm trying to play videos from the computer on the xbox 360...using `ushare`
<blue_anna> you'd think something that is designed for cab files would be amazingly stable -- cab file format hasnt changed in like 20 years
<rizzuh_laptop> Aside from being a total pain in the back to browse for the file.
<manipulate> -.-
<anurag> mr. csis i am just talking about how could get connected via mobile phome modem as spice or samsung for internet access
<olskolirc> !info iso |olskolirc
<ubottu> None: Package iso does not exist in lucid
<blue_anna> thats an MSDOS file format
<itsux2bu> is there a difference between exiting a gui and getting a command line while gui is still in the background? how do i make sure i have completely exited a gui?  ps?
<csis> rizzuh_laptop, what you do is: copy after mount every file in /mnt/whatever to somewhere on your hd, then change it as you like it; after that make iso out of it
<olskolirc> wow ubottu knows what version im on
<dagon666> how to put an mbr onto pendrive - I want to make a bootable drive
<_F-117> psycho: where does packet captures come into play
<csis> csis, add a route to your PC (if you're over router)
<csis> psycho, *
<blue_anna> !cabextract
<olskolirc> !info googleearth-package  |olskolirc
<ubottu> None: googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.7 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<rizzuh_laptop> csis, that's pretty crude...
<csis> rizzuh_laptop, what exactly do you want then ?
<anurag_> dear sir how can i resolved my problem mr. csis i am just talking about how could get connected via mobile phome modem as spice or samsung for internet access
<rizzuh_laptop> To simply add a file to a .iso. There's a bazillion programs to do that on Windows or OS X, looks like next to none for Linux-based.
<csis> mr. csis :) Oh Lord
<_F-117> anurag_ : root the phone or jailbreak then tether
<Gnea> rizzuh_laptop: looks like you're not looking and giving up easy
<blue_anna> how can I instruct my system not to EVER update the cabextract package?
<csis> anurag_, I'm sorry, I cannot help you, Keep trying though, I'm not so experienced
<Gnea> rizzuh_laptop: k3b will do it
<guyfrompluto> excuse me, am new to irc, when trying to connect to ##python the channel instructs me to identify myself with nickserv
<guyfrompluto> can anyone help me on this please?
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: file-roller the default ubuntu archive manage4r can do it easily like to any other archiver format
<itsux2bu> is there a difference between exiting a gui and getting a command line while gui is still in the background? how do i make sure i have completely exited a gui?  ps?
<anurag_> ok
<DarkStar1> what's a good image posting site?
<erUSUL> !screencast
<guyfrompluto> "/help <NickServ> does nothing
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<anurag_> thank csis
<psycho> _F-117: I used packet capturing to see if the computer was able to hear the xbox 360.  When the xbox tries to test the network connection, it sends these packets: DHCP, "who has 169.254.251.80?", ARP Requests/Reply, NOTIFY HTTP/1.1....all being totally useless because the computer does not respond to the xbox.
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<_F-117> anurag_ : hmm isnt ping easier
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: sudo stop gdm; sudo pkill X
<csis> guyfrompluto, register your nickname, like this: /ns register your@email password
<Pici> !register | guyfrompluto
<ubottu> guyfrompluto: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rizzuh_laptop> erUSUL, file roller lists all files and folders with names comprised of only underscores. Hardly helpful.
<blue_anna> how can I instruct my system not to EVER update the cabextract package?
<rizzuh_laptop> Gnea, will take a look at k3b.
<guyfrompluto> thank you very much
<psycho> Why doesn't Mr. Computer want to talk to Mr. Xbox 360? :(
<blue_anna> the version I have is the last version I want to install
<blue_anna> come on, no one knows apt ?
<psycho> Is Mr. Computer sick? :(
<erUSUL> !info acetoneiso | rizzuh_laptop
<ubottu> rizzuh_laptop: acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (lucid), package size 1061 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<rizzuh_laptop> How do I unmount a mount point forcefully? I have no idea what program might be using it.
<kunka> FUCK
<sipior> psycho: sorry, missed your earlier posts: how are the two connected?
<psycho> `sudo route` OK. `iptables -L` OK.
<psycho> sipior: an ethernet cable.
<sipior> kunka: try #tourettes
<psycho> sipior directly
<Dr_Willis> rizzuh_laptop:  if you cd to teh mountpoint, then 'sudo -s'  or -i, that can still be using it.  ive had that happen befor
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: "sudo lsof /dev/sdxx" should show what is using it
<rizzuh_laptop> Oh, and "system testing" has been running "gathering information" for over two hours, what's the process name so I can kill it?
<battler> anyone who can help me with a corrupted grub?
<rizzuh_laptop> erUSUL, it's a .iso file, not a device; will that still work?
<Dr_Willis> rizzuh_laptop:  if it has a GUI window. use the xkill command
<sipior> psycho: a crossover cable? does the xbox nic do auto-MDIX?
<blue_anna> I should not have to remove the lokc file and reconfigure dpkg from an automatic update that wont go away :(
<csis> sure
<ddvlad> hi, i can't install libgtk2.0-dev; it says that it requires libgtk2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu1, but i have version ubuntu2 -- any workaround to this other than downgrading libgtk, which has a lot of consequences?
<sipior> psycho: or your computer's card, for that matter?
<blue_anna> definitely not more than once
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: iso got mounted in loop devices. /dev/loop0
<csis> battler, where's the problem ?
<Pici> !pinning | blue_anna this may help
<ubottu> blue_anna this may help: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ranjan> hi all where is the skin directory for latest xbmc
<Pici> rizzuh_laptop: iirc, the process is checkbox.
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: but i think « sudo lsof /mount/point » also work
<_F-117> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFW4LqsTPO0
<itsux2bu> erUSUL, thx.. worked perfectly
<rizzuh_laptop> erUSUL, looks like bash is using it... how I don't know.
<battler> csis: well I tried to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 after that the entire system was screwed.
<csis> battler, grub you mean ?
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: see Dr_Willis comment. do you have a terminal open on the folder?
<Pici> _F-117: This is a support channel, please don't advertise  here.
<battler> csis: 9.10 uses grub and 10.4 uses grub2 this messed up my system
<rizzuh_laptop> erUSUL, nope I don't. I'll close bash and try then.
<battler> csis: Maybe someone can help me with fixing my grub
<_F-117> OPs
<rizzuh_laptop> Yeah that did it
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: anyway; lsof gives you the PID of the process and the owner. just kill it
<blue_anna> Pici - thank you
<csis> battler, use your live cd 10.4 and fixmbr
<erUSUL> rizzuh_laptop: kill PID
<csis> edit grub.conf as needed.
<battler> If I try a live cd I get a blank screen.
<blue_anna> oo wow I got a preal problem .. it's trying to unpackage the cabextract file before it will do anything.
<csis> battler, why is that ?
<blue_anna> Like I just ran sudo apt-get autoremove, and it went back to unpackaging the cabextract.deb file
<battler> csis: i'm trying to "recover a system mode" from ubuntu server
<blue_anna> which hangs
<rizzuh_laptop> erUSUL, I used xkill
<KE1HA> battler, try using the ALT ISO, when prompted select rescue
<KE1HA> then re-install your Grub from there.
<olskolirc> easier said than done KE1HA
<battler> KE1HA: Where can I get the ALT ISO? Is this from ubuntu self?
<KE1HA> battler, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<abhijit> !alternate | battler
<ubottu> battler: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<battler> nice thank you all! Downloading it right away
<aronaliaga> piciiii
<aronaliaga> estas ahi?
<battler> it will take about one hour to download that. Can someone give me a few steps of things I should do
<KE1HA> battler, then follow "Recovery Using the UB ALT Install CD" section from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<collabra> !es |aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blue_anna> how can I repair the state of a package I uninstalled
<aronaliaga> PICI?
<aronaliaga> ESTAS AHI?
<KE1HA> it says for Windows, but the process is for Grub recovery, so should not present a problem if done correctly.
<aronaliaga> are you here pici?
<abhijit> Pici, he wants to talk to you
<battler> KE1HA: Thank you very much!
<aronaliaga> i thing that i have the solution to my problem
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, q quieres?
<aronaliaga> jajaj
<erUSUL> blue_anna: editting /var/lib/dpkg/status by hand???? dangerous thing. make a backup
<aronaliaga> esq anetes he comentado un problema
<noname> Hi guys i'm new with ubuntu and trying to install a virtual machine on it .Any help abt the best one for linux and the way to download and install it .thanks
<aronaliaga> con el audio
<KE1HA> Dont thank me yet, lets see if it works first.
<blue_anna> ouch
<erUSUL> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blue_anna> this all happened from automatic updates!
<_nick> noname, virtualbox
<aronaliaga> esq no me va el chat español, por tanto
<aronaliaga> voy a hablar por aca
<aronaliaga> mientras no me baneen
<aronaliaga> ok?
<noname> @_nick : can you guid me how to unstall it :)
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, pero sí puedes decirlo en ambos - bien. otr vez, debes usar la otra canal
<aronaliaga> esq mi ingles es a nivel de usuario y tal
<ayekat> noname: use APT => (as root): apt-get install virtualbox
<aronaliaga> anna, no me seas asi,jejejeee   q no te he hecho nada malo
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, pues .. vale
<ayekat> noname: or "aptitude", if you like
<aronaliaga> esto es personal?
<aronaliaga> jajaja
<neil_d_> I can play a movie with vlc and mplayer.. but I can't use mencoder on it :(.. I think it is because mencoder tries to read the DVD at maximum speed and the others don't ... can I tell mencoder to slow down its reading of the DVD?
<guyfrompluto> yeah done it
<_nick> noname, search it on ubuntu software center
<erUSUL> aronaliaga: no; no está bien. No hay ningun problema con el chat en español. Si te quedas aqui usa ingles.-
<noname> @_nick : i'm gunna test that thanks
<aronaliaga> esq no me va el chat español
<aronaliaga> le doy y no entra
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, its ok, just try in english :)
<Vroomfondle> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blue_anna> he can't access the es channel for some reason
<hassanz> gcc
<aronaliaga> yess
<aronaliaga> anna
<aronaliaga> my inglish is very very bad
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, sí, bueno, vale la pena :P
<blue_anna> intentalo
<aronaliaga> lo intento
<aronaliaga> pero no entra
<blue_anna> :o
<KE1HA> noname, follow the instructions on the VirtualBox site, it yields a better installation. Also, you need build-essential and linux headers to install the add-on's.
<blue_anna> you need to say more english than that :)
<battler> KE1HA: I'm using a LVM will this tut still work?
<blue_anna> ooh
<aronaliaga> mi duda es super rapida
<aronaliaga> anna
<aronaliaga> si me haces el favor
<aronaliaga> pleaseee
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, lo siento, no tengo la razón para eso
<noname> @KE1HA : Give me the link ?
<collabra> cmon,... this is not a spanish channel
<ayekat> KE1HA, noname: why not use a package manager? Easier to learn, to use and to maintain...
<KE1HA> battler, I'e tried it on a standard LVM, but not encrtypted.
<aronaliaga> collabra excuse me
<blue_anna> aronaliaga, charlar conmigo privadamente
<aronaliaga> ok
<KE1HA> ayekat, you can if you so choose, but the VirtualBox site instructions has a better implementation.
<noname> @ ayekat : i'm new with linux ..what's package manager ?
<ortsvorsteher> Hi, on my laptop sound doesnt works. after switching from also to oss4 still no sound. ubuntu 10.04, intel soundcard. any idea how to manage that sound works?
<battler> KE1HA: Only my home dir is encrypted so that should be ok
<ayekat> KE1HA, noname: Ok, the package manager only provides the opensource edition... without USB support but -
<KE1HA> ayekat, if you read the site, you will see what the diffrences are.
<ayekat> noname: in Ubuntu (and also other distros), many programms are also provided in so-called "packages"
<MrDudle> why does the download page say 64bit isn't recommended for daily usage
<MrDudle> what is the perk of 32
<ikonia> MrDudle: that's a old statment that needs removing
<MrDudle> ah
<ayekat> noname: you can use "Synaptic" (a GUI tool) to install/uninstall/update packages
<hassanz> hi how do i fix this error? configure: error: no acceptable C++ compiler found in $PATH
<MrDudle> cause my system came with win7 64bit so i was like wut
<LjL> !b-e > hassanz
<ubottu> hassanz, please see my private message
<collabra> MrDudle: I've been using the 64 bit flavor of kubuntu since 10.04,... I'ts stable and secure... I've had no problems
<godbod> Hello, someone knows how to get DHCP and static ip activated on the same eth0 card for instance ?
<ayekat> noname: it's faster than searching for the programm on the web and then download and compile and install it all by hand.
<MrDudle> k
<noname> @ayekat : where can i find that tool ?
<wastl> hassanz:  check if you have the c++ compiler and dependencies installed
<hassanz> i have gcc installed
<wastl> hassanz: sudo apt-get install build-essential should install all you need
<hassanz> ok thanks
<minimec> MrDudle: In my ees that comes 'from ancient times', when there were some incompabilities with very current software... Shlouldn't be a problem anymore.
<collabra> MrDudle: I've been apologizing for that 'suggestion' since the beginning... It's a mis-nomer of sorts... I wish they wouldn't have posted those comments.
<ayekat> noname: you can also use the console, if you prefer, with "apt-get" or "aptitude"
<MrDudle> kk
<ortsvorsteher> Hi, on my laptop sound doesnt works. after switching from also to oss4 still no sound. ubuntu 10.04, intel soundcard. any idea how to manage that sound works?
<MrDudle> now if only ubuntu would download faster than 10kb/s... ---
<wastl> godbod: you can't. What you can do is let eth0 do dhcp and create a "virtual" eth0: with  a static config
<ylmfos> i don't know how to perfect my system
<wastl> godbod: but in this case mind your routing
<ayekat> noname: although I would recommend "Synaptic" for the beginning...
<collabra> MrDudle: lol,... yeah :)
<abhijit> !sound | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrDudle> collabra, wait is that normal?
<noname> ayekat : thanks for info
<noname> :)
<MrDudle> cause i'm very used to things downloading at 100kb/s+
<_raven_> need help with ubuntu and openMOSIX please
<ortsvorsteher> abhijit, i tried all the links yesterday, still no sound...
 * abhijit have upto 40KB/s
<godbod> wastl > how can I do that ?
<abhijit> ortsvorsteher, i cant help
<collabra> MrDudle : the website is throttled,... not much you can do,... but I usually get around 170 to 230 KBs
<blue_anna> I need help cleaning the system state after an automatic install blew up my system -- detailed help please, because editing a dangerous file without any idea of what Im doing just sounds like the wrong way™
<MrDudle> collabra, omfg
 * MrDudle detests throttlingn
<collabra> Kbits,... sorry
<ortsvorsteher> Hi, on my laptop sound doesnt works. after switching from alsa to oss4 still no sound. ubuntu 10.04, intel soundcard. any idea how to manage that sound works?
<ayekat> ayekat: you're welcome - of course you might also want to install programms that aren't provided as pacakges - such as VirtualBox
<MrDudle> oh even greater collabra
<MrDudle> the torrents aren't there -_-
<collabra> MrDudle: lol,.. yeah.
<MrDudle> apparently i'm not supposed to download it
<hassanz> ortsvorsteher: press that mute button
<collabra> lol
<ayekat> noname: as KE1HA said, there are differences between the opensource version ("sudo apt-get install virtualbox") and the original version (=> website)
<noname> i need to install flash player to make my youtube videos work in ubuntu .how to do that guys
<ortsvorsteher> hassanz, an then?
<hassanz> it worked for me
<MrDudle> collabra, is there some weird bs going on with downloads today
<_raven_> need help with ubuntu and openMOSIX please
<noname> ayekat : yes i get it
<blue_anna> seems like there aught to be a apt-get clean pkg_name or something
<ortsvorsteher> hassanz, i tried, it doesnt work
<hassanz> ortsvorsteher: the mute button on laptops just change the mixer settings and dont show it on gui
<collabra> MrDudle: if you have an ethernet connection, I suggest downloading the ubuntu minimal.... from there you can do a net install,... your final product will be fully updated.
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: First, go back to the default pulse+alsa settings and check the properties of the volume applet. If your card is not listed there, you have an alsa problem. In my eyes oss is depreciated
<olskolirc> Paltalk is still down :-(
<noname> ayekat : do you know what's the package name of flash player
<MrDudle> collabra, yeah i'm too lazy for that
<BluesKaj> noname, install flashplugin-installer
 * MrDudle just wants his slightly less than 700mb iso to burn and go
<collabra> MrDudle: It'll save you alot of time...
<olskolirc> I wish irc would go audio/video chat
<noname> BluesKaj : thanks
<olskolirc> we need to get a team together and make it happen
<collabra> MrDudle: the download is about 17mb
 * MrDudle just goes to find a copy he has on a flashdrive or cd
<BluesKaj> noname, np
<olskolirc> you guys ever hear of paltalk?
<collabra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <---- MrDudle
<crankyadmin> olskolirc == FAIL!
<aeon-ltd> olskolirc: why not just use skype?
<olskolirc> they made an audio video chat for linux and mac
<crankyadmin> unless your a pervert
<ortsvorsteher> minimec, i see that oss supports my soundcard, but the documentation seems to be for 9.10. why should i switch back to alsa when alsa doesnt support my hardware?
<olskolirc> aeon-ltd, paltalk is a chat room with audio and cams
<furuno> Hello, I'm accidentaly broken my bash autocompletion (by trying to install groovy autocompletion), what's the quickest way to restore autocompletion?
<crankyadmin> Paltalk == Good for perverts
<olskolirc> skype is just skype
 * crankyadmin knows!
<aeon-ltd> olskolirc: irc is better this way, unless you want to see 600 users cameras in #ubuntu]
<crankyadmin> ;)
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, i think bandwidth would be a problem...check the number of ppl here
<olskolirc> lol aeon-ltd right
<jasonmchristos> good morning all
<olskolirc> oh snap 1498
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: Are you sure that you checked all possible errors in alsa?
<erUSUL> furuno: what exactly you did ?
<noname> BluesKaj : doesnt work i get an error message "packege flushplugin-installer is not available ,but is reffered by another package "
<olskolirc> holy netsplit lol
<ortsvorsteher> minimec, i think so... i tried yesterday the whole day...
<noname> BluesKaj : doesnt work i get an error message "packege flushplugin-installer is not available ,but is reffered by another package "
<blue_anna> woohoo, I didi it ! I manually changed /var/lib/dpkg/status and got rid of cabextract from the install queue :)
<furuno> erUSUL: http://www.grails.org/Grails%20Bash%20Completion, I suppose
<erUSUL> furuno: you can try to reinstall bash-completion. but without knowing what you did is hard to know if that will be of any help
<jasonmchristos> i am having a problem where disk usge ana. says i have 4.1 gb in the log directory but when i open it in the file browser it says 2.5 gb freespace which doesnt make snse to me
<KE1HA> ayekat, the main problem with using the repo version is, when you install Guest-Add-On's you'll get failures, which causes issues in screen resizing, mouse control and sometime even networking issues.
<BluesKaj> noname, open your package manager and enable canonical partners and other sources in the sources option
<blue_anna> what's going on? now I'm having problems unpacking the next package in the install list ..
<olskolirc> I can't install google earth
<jasonmchristos> please halp!
<blue_anna> it looks like suddenly my computer started having problems unpackaging things
<blue_anna> like, in general
<olskolirc> it crashes on lucid
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: what does dmesg |grep Audio give you as output?
<BluesKaj> noname, then install
<noname> BluesKaj: as i told you i'm new with ubuntu . can you guid me to package manager
<furuno> erUSUL: umm, let me recheck the user's bashrc and global bashrc, but I seems to forget where...
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: why not?
<erUSUL> furuno: undo your modification to ~/.bash_profile ( or ~/.profile )
<olskolirc> crashes jasonmchristos
<ortsvorsteher> minimec, nothing.
<ayekat> KE1HA: I see - well, then maybe better use the non-opensource edition...
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: Audio not audio
<erUSUL> furuno: that's alll that's needed ( and remove the script if you are not going to use it )
<olskolirc> I read getting google earth on Lucid was a problem jasonmchristos
<collabra> blue_anna: sounds like you otta put cabextract back in... lol
<ortsvorsteher> yes minimec, i tried Audio
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: i dunno ive had it on karmic and havent tried it it runs much better on windoz anyway
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: Stupid me... lspci |grep Audio
<blue_anna> I dont understand .. I mean its not required for linux packages .. its required for microsoft updates and stuff
<jasonmchristos> in my experience
<blue_anna> its basically the old Z "zip" format
<BluesKaj> noname, the same package manager you used to try to install flashplugin-insyaller
<blue_anna> with fixded block sizes
<ortsvorsteher> minimec, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<olskolirc> it always ran better for me on linux jasonmchristos and i can run virtualbox at the same time without cpu problems unlike windows
<furuno> erUSUL: Just in case, I want to check the global bash profile, but I forget where it is... any enlightment?
<noname> i used terminal for that
<blue_anna> and I was having this problem before I removed cabextract
<noname> BluesKaj: iused terminal for that
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: well im not ure i did it on karmc and had no problems try and figure out why it is crashing
<collabra> blue_anna: maybe cabextract was a pre-requisite for the next on the list?... :(
<blue_anna> in fact, this is the problem I -had- removing cabextract
<erUSUL> furuno: /etc/profile ? /etc/skel/.profile ? you should know what files you edited
<olskolirc> im on Lucid jasonmchristos
<blue_anna> ** upgrading it
<BluesKaj> noname, look in the panel
<olskolirc> its a tuffy
<erUSUL> blue_anna: apt-cache rdepends cabextract
<olskolirc> i have the crash log but im to exhuasted to go through it or use pastebin jasonmchristos
<blue_anna> there are a few things in that list
<blue_anna> but I know that at least some of them are not installed
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: yes i know alls i can offer is try to figure out why it is crashing, seems like if its crashing its already installed
<collabra> blue_anna: try what erUSUL suggested
<blue_anna> like liborange and orange, I saw that in synaptic when I went to deinstall cabextract -- it wasnt ever isntalled
<blue_anna> collabra, I did
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: Did you see that post (just found that) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036508
<blue_anna> collabra, it lists things regardless of whether they are actually installed
<collabra> blue_anna: Ah,.. and...?
<erUSUL> collabra: blue_anna that only shows the packges that need cabextract
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: get some rest and things will come together much easier try again tomorrow
<olskolirc> i should dump 057 and use an older one jasonmchristos
<jasonmchristos> olskolirc: 057?
<olskolirc> version
<olskolirc> 0.5.7
<jasonmchristos> of google earth?
<noname> BluesKaj : panel .(Applications -Places - system) pachage manager under which opetion ?
<olskolirc> yeah
<blue_anna> collabra, I did the uninstall through synaptic -- so before it had problems it first uninstalled the depeneds I had that had it .. there was just the ttf microsoft installer
<ortsvorsteher> minimec, so i try to switch back to alsa and after that i try that link which you gave me. thank you
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: The line you pasted is a good start for bug tracking... http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=Intel%20Corporation%2082801I%20ubuntu&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<jasonmchristos> i usually go with the newest version unless for some reason it wont work
<minimec> ortsvorsteher: No problem.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<furuno> erUSUL: I guess I've cleaned the files... just in case should I just reinstall bash completion?
<blue_anna> but this is the first thing I noticed .. cabextract was hanging when being updated .. during the unpackaging. it sat overnight, never completed
<BluesKaj> noname, sources
<jasonmchristos> i have a dell computer that i have to use old karmic intel drivers for but its rrunning lucid or else it will crash xorg
<blue_anna> now thats gone, and Im running the updates .. and it is hanging on the next (unrelated) file in the update list
<erUSUL> furuno: if you only did what that page says there shouldn't be needed
<jasonmchristos> it had that problem in karmic also though
<blue_anna> so it looks slike something more fundamental than cabextract was the issue all along
<BluesKaj> noname or you could do alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources list and remove the # from the deb url repositories then in the terminal. sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<olskolirc> i have Meerkat in virtualbox jasonmchristos ITS SWEET - when it gets stable its going to rock
<jasonmchristos> but it seems xorg doesnt want to fix it its an problem thats been repored
<furuno> erUSUL: well, will try rebooting now (reinstalled video driver), thanks!
<jasonmchristos> whats meerkat?
<noname> BluesKaj : well now the answer is clear
<noname> :)
<olskolirc> the new ubuntu coming out in October jasonmchristos
<collabra> blue_anna: I always use aptitude for installing and uninstalling.... I feel i have more control... like when uninstalling,... I'll pick the package I want to uninstall,... then select the depends and the recommends,... hit enter and it automatically keeps the packages i need and uninstalls the orphans
<noname> BluesKaj :thanks
<olskolirc> RC3 is out now jasonmchristos
<blue_anna> kinda like a praerie rat
<jasonmchristos> oh cool
<Pici> olskolirc: No, Alpha 3.
<blue_anna> collabra, this was the system automatic update :P
<olskolirc> oops
<rileyp> symbolic link on front end not showing up in mounted dir when both symlink folder and original file folder are both mounted locally in exact same dirs
<BluesKaj> noname, you're welcome
<AzaToth> I've got an older HP Pavilion tx1000 and trying to figure out how to get both cores to work, at the moment only one of them is working
<blue_anna> collabra, I didnt do a damn thing to start this, just turn on my computer the other day
<collabra> blue_anna: that would be frustrating
<rileyp> Can anyone help me with this
<jasonmchristos> i am having a problem where disk usge ana. says i have 4.1 gb in the log directory but when i open it in the file browser it says 2.5 gb freespace which doesnt make snse to me
<bobthemilkman> I think I broke apt-get. I was trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, but due to some issues with it not properly respecting $HTTP_PROXY or ctrl+c interrupts, I killed the process. Now nothing works with apt-get.
<blue_anna> I still dont understand why cabextract is getting yearly updates .. nothing about that software has changed in _at least_ 20 years
<sburjan> hello. is there a way to shring a linux partition ?
<blue_anna> for as long as microsoft was a major company
<Pici> blue_anna: Have you looked at the changelogs?
<jasonmchristos> sburjan samba
<bobthemilkman> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<minimec> bobthemilkman: open a console and type sudo dpkg --configure -a in it. Close synaptic before...
<_raven_> how to run ubuntu as openMOSIX-host?
<furuno> erUSUL: well, I got "normal" bash completion but cannot have autocompletion with apt-get...
<sburjan> jasonmchristos, : not to share, to shrink .. to make it smaller
<bobthemilkman> minimec: Done it, does nothing.
<bobthemilkman> Also gives me the same error about resource temporarily unavailable.
<collabra> blue_anna: the linux community,... or ubuntu,.. need to come up with some sort of system restore for linux.
<minimec> bobthemilkman: ok. sudo apt-get update
<bobthemilkman> update works.
<_raven_> how to run ubuntu as openMOSIX-host?
<minimec> bobthemilkman: ok. sudo apt-get upgrade
<p1und3r> hey all, does anyone know the best way to mount the SAME drive to the SAME mount point everytime? i have 2 externals but one time they may sdc another time it could be sdd
<bobthemilkman> upgrade doesn't.
<bobthemilkman> "2 not fully installed or removed." then same error.
<minimec> bobthemilkman: error mesage?
<bobthemilkman> "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<blue_anna> I wouldnt know where to restore it to if I did it
<jasonmchristos> sburjan im sure there is a way not sure if gparted would do it or not
<blue_anna> I never saw what broke, I just saw afterwards, when my system apparently started having problems unextracting all deb files
<sburjan> thanks
<minimec> bobthemilkman: ok. there is another apt process hanging...
<bobthemilkman> There isn't. ps -ef | grep apt only returns the grep command.
<furuno> hmm according to some threda in a forum, I seems to be missing "/etc/bash_completion", anyone kind enough to give me a sample?
<bobthemilkman> pgrep apt returns nothing.
<minimec> bobthemilkman: If there is no other package software open, I would consider a reboot to kill that process. You can also kill it in the gnome-system-monitor, I guess.
<furuno> or should I just reinstall bash_completion?
<bobthemilkman> minimec: There is no process.
<sipior> furuno: that'd be simplest, i think
<bobthemilkman> Hold up, the problem fixed itself.
<BluesKaj> bobthemilkman, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobthemilkman> I think when I killed apt-get before, there was a hanging thread or something.
<bobthemilkman> Anyway, it's fixed itself after about 10 minutes.
<minimec> bobthemilkman: That's the calssic error message. Try a reboot first.
<erUSUL> furuno: reinstall the package  then...
<collabra> blue_anna: you're making me a little pensive about having my system automatically update.
<bobthemilkman> The problem just went away.
<blue_anna> wow I see like a dozen dpkg apps running here
<minimec> bobthemilkman: So we are lucky ;)
<furuno> sipioir, erUSUL: did that, now all's good :) many thanks
<bobthemilkman> minimec: If you call having the latest version of flashplayer lucky :(
<erUSUL> furuno: ... you did more ( damage ) that what that web page said....
<bobthemilkman> I swear to God, every single thing about flash makes me want to kill myself.
<furuno> erUSUL: indeed
<ljsoftnet> yeah
<ljsoftnet> it eats too much CPU power for just a simple youtube video
<jasonmchristos> is it safe to delete whats in var/log
<blue_anna> err .. they don't respond to kill -9 either
<blue_anna> guess Im gonna reboot
<jimishol> hello
<minimec> bobthemilkman: I do agree, but I was rather thinking about a sane package system ;)
<jasonmchristos> question: is it safe to delete whats in var/log
<collabra> blue_anna: that's what i'd do...
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: if it is a file too big; it is safer to zero it
<bobthemilkman> In that sense, yes, I'm lucky :P
<mikebeecham> hi guys...quick question.  I want to download the 10.04 iso...using grub2, will I need to place this somewhere in order to boot from it, or can I just double-click the iso from the HDD?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: i have 4.1gb of logs its rediculous
<furuno> mikebeecham: you'll need to burn the ISO to a CD
<_raven_> how to run ubuntu as openMOSIX-host?
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: first findo out the culprit ( the actual log file) then check what is spamming the log
<mikebeecham> furuno, someone mentioned that Grub2 would allow me to do it differently somehow?
<furuno> mikebeecham: if you're using windows 7, there's should be very easy, just select the ISO and choose Burn Disc Image from the menu
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: i think i t might be system mail
<mikebeecham> furuno, Ubuntu
<jcrawford> hey guys currently my /usr/bin/java points to alternative, how can I make this use the sun java?
<erUSUL> jcrawford: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jasonmchristos> i have something sending every ip connection to my usemail
<mikebeecham> I'm using 10.04, and I want to do a completely clean install...I've been using linux 3 years and think I've built up loads of rubbish
<mikebeecham> I was going to start fresh
<csgeek> I've removed /var/lib/posgresql, and removed all the postgres related packages, now I'm trying to re-install all of them but its not re-creating the directory or the binaries needed.
<furuno> mikebeecham: GRUB2 is a bootloader, which give you the ability to choose what operating system you want to use in a pc with more than one OS (like Win7 and Ubuntu)
<csgeek> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<mikebeecham> furuno, so it might be better to just download to a Pen Drive
<mikebeecham> I dont have blank CDs
<jcrawford> hmm says there is a manual and auto mode both point to the same java-6-sun so it seems it is using sun :)
<furuno> mikebeecham: using a pendrive is fine too (and actually faster)
<atude> I need a rubiks cube application. which do I use?
<atude> are tehr eany?
<atude> ther e*
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, place a copy of sun java in usr/bin. that's the normal dir for app executables
<minimec> jcrawford: Is sun java installed? How did you install it? Via the Partner repository?
<mikebeecham> furuno, will do that then....as an aside.  Is this something that is actually advised on Linux, or am I still looking at this from a Windows persepctive?
<furuno> mikebeecham: actually, I do a lot of install using a pendrive
<mikebeecham> will a 2Gb pen drive be sufficient?
<furuno> mikebeecham: yes, you'll only need about 700 MB
<meatbun> i am using 10.x ubuntu. cpu on flash video is high, even after i press pause. how to fix?
<mikebeecham> ok...and furuno , back to my previous question.  Reinstalling...is this really an advised thing to do?
<meatbun> my windows machine, upon clicking of pause, cpu drops to 10%.
<mikebeecham> or am I still too windows-oriented?
<furuno> mikebeecham: you want to reinstall Ubuntu?
<abhijit> hello
<mikebeecham> furuno, yessir...I reckon after 3 years I've collected too much rubbish on my hdd
<mikebeecham> a clean reinstall seemed a good way to go
<mikebeecham> wipe the HDD and start again
<furuno> mikebeecham: it's completely OK
<csgeek> nvm.. got it
<roberto_> ubuntu - designed from the ground up with fault tolerance in mind
<snoopt> hello
<roberto_> that is, with the idea that you shouldbe fault tolerant
<mikebeecham> furuno, well, lets hope it goes well...I've only installed linux once 3 years ago...and even then had help.  Someone told me recently to create a second partition for files....a / partition...correct?
<ivers_> anyone knows what Firewall Throughput in munin displays ?
<furuno> mikebeecham: nope, linux installation is *much* more easier these days
<snoopt> a little problem, when i`m switching to tty1 i`ve got just a blinking cursor. Anyone knows how to fix it
<furuno> mikebeecham: and you can always chat while you're installing :)
<Mrokii> Hello. I have the problem that whenever I try to copy large files to a usb-stick, the copy-speed varies a lot and stalls sometimes inbetween. And it *especially* stalls, after the copy-process is over (0 seconds left). I mean, Nautilus' copy-process window stays open for a very long time.
<mikebeecham> furuno, oh?  Can I?
<furuno> mikebeecham: yes, because Ubuntu is a live cd
<mikebeecham> oh mind you...I'll have irc on my windows machine...would you mind me asking lots of annoying questions whilst I go through the install process?
<Bizzeh> hi, im looking at setting up an ubuntu server install as a semi-router/server install.. pretty much the only thing i want it to do at the moment is act as a DNS server, i want to pipe all office DNS quereies via the server so that i am able to filter out certain ones from being accessed in the office.. all the routing and ip assignment is done via an off the shelf router for now. does anyone have any sort of guide for setting this type of system up
<_raven_> how to run ubuntu as openMOSIX-host?
<furuno> Mrokii: well, it how it'll work, at the end, it's looks like Linux is "finalizing" the file
<collabra> blue_anna: ... you there?
<ibrahim-kasem> hi
<furuno> mikebeecham: you can even use IRC from the ubuntu installation, just try it
<romankrv> Hi. What can get login for irc.freenode
<ibrahim-kasem> why there is no modem support for ubuntu :(
<Vroomfondle> _raven_: I thought openMOSIX only worked on 2.4 kernels?
<mikebeecham> oh, I didnt realise :D  great news furuno
<collabra> !register | romankrv
<ubottu> romankrv: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<furuno> romankrv: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<brais> #vigo
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<furuno> !hi | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<romankrv> ok
<mikebeecham1> furuno: I'm now on my windows machine (it sits next to my linux machine!!) So I'll chat in a bit....thanks for all your help anyway mate!
<mikebeecham1> be back soon
<acid> qual o canal ubunto em portugues?
<Pici> !pt | acid
<ubottu> acid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mrokii> furuno:  So, it is *supposed* to work like that? If so, it doesn't make much sense to me. What could Linux "finalize", once the file is copied?
<zachary> if i leave the computer for five mins it makes me log back in. how do i remove that?
<zachary> any help would be greatly appreciated
<furuno> Mrokii: I don't know the in-depth detail though... it just works like that...
<furuno> zachary: System > Preference > Screensaver
<ayekat> zachary: you will probably have to configure your screensaver settings
<zachary> furuno, ty i will try this!
<zachary> ayekat, ty i will try this!
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help me... I'm trying to backup my netbook via ethernet and ssh but every time my netbook turns off its display due to inactivity my other comp stops copying files how do I prevent my comp from shutting off its display or whatnot?
<Mrokii> furuno:  okay, thank you. Not really satisfying, but it seems as if I can't do anything about it :/
<furuno> ShapeShifter499: see System > Preference > Sceensaver
<furuno> Mrokii: just note that USB flash drive performance will degrade after time
<CoreGate1> Hi *!
<collabra> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mrokii> furuno:  It doesn't really matter which usb stick I connect. It's all the same with all of them.
<sakekasi1994> I have a bunch of partitions on my laptop, and they look like this: http://goo.gl/AtSo. How can I grow /dev/sda5 by the 40 gb of empty space I have?
<collabra> sakekasi1994: gparted
<ShapeShifter499> furuno, I've tried that but I can't seem to keep my comp from turning off its display
<Sahr> Hey
<acid> algum bras na sala?
<collabra> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sakekasi1994> collabra I am using gparted
<sakekasi1994> I still can't grow the partition by the free space
<furuno> ShapeShifter499: How about System > Preference > Power Management
<acid> alguem poderia me dar um help?
<aeon-ltd> sakekasi1994: you can't do it while its mounted use the liveCD
<Sahr> Got a wireless question. thanks to you guys I have managed to get ubuntu picking up wireless signals, HOWEVER when I try to connect to my wireless connection it wont work, it just keeps trying to connect and failing, even tho the signal is there and every minute or so it keeps making me reenter the password. This happens no matter what encryption I use, so what should I do?
<sakekasi1994> aeon-ltd it's not mounted
<ColbyLudwig> Does GRUB2 recognize HFS+ partitions?
<acid> qual é a sala do ubuntu em portugues?
<furuno> !pt | acid
<ubottu> acid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aeon-ltd> sakekasi1994: contiguous space?
<ShapeShifter499> furuno, Iol I just saw that...
<ShapeShifter499> furuno, now to see if it works
<sakekasi1994> aeon-ltd I don't know what that is, but /dev/sda5 is inside another thing with the name /dev/sda4
<sakekasi1994> aeon-ltd it's all in the link
<sakekasi1994> aeon-ltd http://goo.gl/AtSo
<Sahr> ANyone?
<collabra> sakekasi1994: where is your linux partition.... I only see ntfs
<n0rbeer7> hello! I know my question is not about ubuntu, but do you know, cat5e is capable of 1000 mbps?
<sakekasi1994> collabra it's a wubi installation
<ShapeShifter499> furuno, seems to be working thinks
<collabra> sakekasi1994: i don't know if you can expand a wubi installation.
<sakekasi1994> collabra I'm not trying to
<sakekasi1994> collabra http://goo.gl/AtSo is a screenshot of my gparted
<ZykoticK9> n0rbeer7, try ##hardware if you don't get an answer here
<abhijit> hey
<n0rbeer7> okay, thanks
<collabra> sakekasi1994: ok,... so what are you trying to extend,...
<n0rbeer7> I am going to try there
<n0rbeer7> bye
<n0rbeer7> have a nice day
<FloodBot4> n0rbeer7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sakekasi1994> collabra my documents partition
<sakekasi1994> sakekasi1994 I just use it to keep my files separate from my OS
<collabra> sakekasi1994: why don't you use windows to do this...?
<sakekasi1994> collabra windows won't let me either
<KE1HA> May as well install Windows all those NTFS partitins.
<collabra> sakekasi1994: yeah,... I can't help you to extend a ntfs partition using gparted,... I've never heard of it,... try using partition magic.
<sakekasi1994> collabra ok can I get a link?
<rileyp> how can I cllaim owner ship of symllink on a remote front end that list them like this
<KE1HA> and it's all on one physical drive, so not much point in makig all the partitions in the first place.
<rileyp> l????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Shaun the Sheep.9.mpg
<collabra> http://www.symantec.com/norton/theme.jsp?themeid=partition_magic&depthpath=0&header=0 <--- or try a torrent if you want it for free.
<sakekasi1994> KE1HA it's for organizational reasons and when I switch from windows to ubuntu, i can still access my files
<ZykoticK9> !warez | collabra
<sakekasi1994> thanks collabra
<ubottu> collabra: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<aeon-ltd> collabra: shameless advertising for piracy eh?
<collabra> i'll not be shamed,... save it for the corporations.
<sakekasi1994> collabra norton discontinued partitionmajic
<KE1HA> sakekasi1994, fare enough, to each his own, but NTFS and EXT don't play well together.
<collabra> :)
<sakekasi1994> KE1HA i'm using a wubi installation
<sakekasi1994> KE1HA also, I agree with you
<ZykoticK9> collabra, respecting copyrights = respect for open source (open source is based on copyrights)
<KE1HA> sakekasi1994, you'd be better off with a SAN or NAS soluiton.
<sakekasi1994> KE1HA ok
<collabra> ZykoticK9: which corporation owns open source?
<wilhart> can u use kde4 effects with X screen
<wilhart> multiscreen
<kek> collabra: oracle owns it
<nikitis> I need some help on setting up multiple ftp servers through one external IP Address.  When i change port 21 to a different port on the server, and port forward on my router, i can connect, but I never get directory listings, and a message that says I get an unroutable address.  Can someone please tell me what the hell is goin on here?
<ZykoticK9> collabra, it's not a corporation.  GPL is a copyright document.  !ot for this channel.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<ivers_> use a ftp proxy, nikitis
<KomiaPoika> is there a package for truecrypt in ubuntu?
<collabra> again,... save your shame for those who deserve it...
<nikitis> ivers_, how does that work?
<erry> Hi, my network applet says device not managed
<erry> how can i fi xit?
<wilhart> ack
<ivers_> nikitis: http://www.ftpproxy.org/
<sakekasi1994> i just realized what was wrong
<sakekasi1994> I forgot to resisze my extended partition first
<ZykoticK9> erry, if you have set anything in /etc/network/interfaces you'll get that message
<KE1HA> KomiaPoika, have a look at easycrypt
<erry> ZykoticK9, i havbe
<erry> yhow can i undo it?
<monitor> oi
<Sahr> Got a wireless question. thanks to you guys I have managed to get ubuntu picking up wireless signals, HOWEVER when I try to connect to my wireless connection it wont work, it just keeps trying to connect and failing, even tho the signal is there and every minute or so it keeps making me reenter the password. This happens no matter what encryption I use, so what should I do?
<ZykoticK9> erry, reverse what you did
<erry> ZykoticK9, so i just remove everything?
<ZykoticK9> erry, probably not "everything"
<Sahr> Anyone?
<ayekat> Sahr: does dmesg|tail say something like "disconnected by local choice; reason=3" ?
<nikitis> ivers_, i don't think that is an option for me
<ZykoticK9> erry, mine has 2 line --- line 1= auto lo --- and line 2 = iface lo inet loopback
<Sahr> Let me have a look ayekat
<monitor> online on brasil
<Pici> !pt | monitor
<ubottu> monitor: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erry> ZykoticK9, i put mine like that and restarted networking
<erry> but it wont do
<BluesKaj> Sahr, you have use the encryption you set the router up to use and if needed a user password
<Sahr> Nope ayekat, want me to copy what it comes up with?
<KE1HA> Sahr, what type of encryption are you using WEP / WAP ?  try turning it off and connecting first, then enable and try it again to see if it connects.
<nikitis> I've search for days on how to run multiple ftp servers, and i got nothing, can someone help me out with this?
<minimec> erry: You will have to logout the session and login again.
<Sahr> KE1HA, I have tried all types of different encryption, even without enryption it does not work
<ayekat> Sahr: Well, no, it's just that I also had some wireless problems
<erry> minimec, but if i do that maybe internet will break forever
<erry> I don't want to
<erry> then i'll have to re-install again
<erry> ><
<erry> well i have to restart anyway
<ivers_>  /whois ivers
<ivers_> ops
<erry> bb
<KE1HA> Sahr, ok, try it without a password on the router.
<Sahr> KE1HA done that already, no luck
<Sahr> it keeps trying to connect and connect and failing, only difference is it does not ask me for a password
<KomiaPoika> with ubuntu on dual screen, how can i have 2 different backgroud pictures on the laptop screen and on the external screen?
<nikitis> anyone know how to change the control and data ports that vsftpd uses?
<KE1HA> Sahr, pass then, not much more I can suggest then.
<Sahr> Ok ke1ha mate
<BluesKaj> Sahr, what kind of wifi , on a laptop or usb adapter or...?
<Sahr> Its a odd problem, and I have no idea whats wrong with it
<Sahr> using a Broadcom Driver on a dell Mini 10 Blues
<ivers> lol Sahr
<ivers> install firmware
<ZykoticK9> KomiaPoika, do both screens act as a single large desktop?  or are then completely independent X windows?
<Sahr> With wpa-psk encryption
<Sonderblade> How do you check which files an installed package provides?
<ivers> Sahr: have you installed firmware ?
<Sahr> Yeah ivers, I installed all the drivers
<KE1HA> I will be so glad with the kernel supports all these these broadcomm cards !
<BluesKaj> Sahr, b ut what kind of connection to your dell mini , usb wifi or pci ?
<Sahr> Wifi using WPA-PSK
<erry> Ok it works
<erry> but now my notification area disappeared
<KE1HA> On mt dell, I had to update firmware for WPA-PSK.
<erry> nvm its there
<erry> sorry
<erry> ><
<collabra> oracle owns linux... lol.
<ZykoticK9> !enter > erry
<ubottu> erry, please see my private message
<erry> sorry :(
<ZykoticK9> !ot | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sahr> Hmmmmm
<Sahr> I cant figure out what is wrong with it
<collabra> Please,... ZykoticK9... I'm just finishing a conversation.
<Complexe> Hi all
<BluesKaj> Sahr, I'll ask one more time ...what kind of connection to your dell mini , usb wifi or pci ?
<Sahr> WIFI blueskaj
<Sahr> Said it 2 times mate
<Complexe> i want to use a script mIRC, like other script with windows
 * BluesKaj bangs his head on the dek
<KE1HA> LOL
<Sahr> Or do you meen something else BluesKaj?
<Pici> Sahr: BluesKaj wants to know if you're using an internal adapter or something that plugs in your usb port.
<Sahr> Ooohh
<Sahr> Using a wireless card, so a internal adapter I would think?
<Sahr> (Not really that good with this stuff, sorry)
<erry> Btw, anybody got wireless to work on a toshiba t110?
<KomiaPoika> ZykoticK9: are independants X display areas
<erry> I have rtl8187se card and it causes kernel panics
<erry> I posted a bug report about it which nobody seemed to pay attention to
<KE1HA> erry, Not a T110, but on an ASUS-A6V my RT carrd is working wiht WPA
<erry> KE1HA, rtl8187se?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: So they have different size and you don't use compiz?
<erry> KE1HA, it matters. rtl8187b which i have in another laptop works fine, but se won't.
<KomiaPoika> what is compiz?
<KomiaPoika> yes, they have different sizes
<KE1HA> Im not sure which one it is specificalyl, but it's an 8-Series RT card I know htat
<erry> KE1HA, well seems i got really unlucky with the specific model./
<KE1HA> Ahh, ok
<erry> Although it may be a combination of the card and something else on that netbook, n/i
<minimec> KomiaPoika: the 3D Gimmick Desktop. What happens if you do <ctrl><alt>arrow right?
<KomiaPoika> minimec: it changes virtual desktop
<erry> If the prob was the card and i loaded it on another computer without that card, would it panic or just not load it cause the hardware isnt' there?
<Sahr> Well guys, thanks for the help anyway
<BluesKaj> Sahr, ok do lspci in the terminal and tell us what is listed as either mobile/ network devices, or pastebin the list p;s.
<Sahr> BluesKaj, I gotta go in about 10 mins man
<KE1HA> erry, did you looke at the UB-WiFI docs ?
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Ok I will look tho
<abhijit> !compiz | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<minimec> KomiaPoika: do you get a smoll window that indicates the change or a big transparent one?
<erry> KE1HA, don't think so
<KomiaPoika> also, i don't have any sound when i plug speakers
<erry> KE1HA, it's not just that it doesn't work... It crashes the system
<KomiaPoika> i use gnome
<KE1HA> erry, it's for 804 / 9.10 but worth a shot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<erry> KE1HA, B works fine.
<erry> KE1HA, i have a problem with SE\
<gz0> I'm trying to install a wusb54g v1 on ubuntu lucid, the device is recognized in lsusb but I cant bring it up with iwconfig
<KomiaPoika> minimec: a small transparent rectangle
<Sahr> BluesKaj uploading to pastebin 2 mins
<KomiaPoika> also, i have video in flash player, but i cant play any video with xine, vlc or mplayer
<BluesKaj> Sahr, ok good
<minimec> KomiaPoika: not all at the same time...
<KE1HA> erry,: http://www.eukhost.com/forums/f15/have-realtek-rtl8187se-wireless-ubuntu-will-work-7093/
<KE1HA> seem after 9.10 is shold eb supproted out of the Box, are yo sure the cards functional ?
<KomiaPoika> when i try to play a video file, i get some vague line on top of the screen, but not any playback
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sahr> BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/gF6wwqSB
<KomiaPoika> i have medibuntu
<erry> ok
<erry> thanks. i'll try it out.
<erry> When i had googled, i didn't see that thread :p
<foobarbecue> Hi, any idea why my gnome-volume control is using 100mb of memory?
<abhijit> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<minimec> KomiaPoika: COUld you just start with one screen first, before we plug the 2nd. That would help us.
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, youll find the required repos for libdvdcss2 etc there
<KomiaPoika> i have
<Sahr> AND ALSO  I have something else that someone told me to enter, dunno if this helps
<Sahr> http://pastebin.com/hdtCMghE
<rizzuh_laptop> I had a weird problem where no mouse click or key press would do anything, but the mouse would move fine, so I had to drop power hard to the computer and restart. What could be causing it? Using Lucid with all supported updates.
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone help me partition my hard disk for new Ubuntu install
<mikebeecham> it's telling me that I have sda1 and sda5 (swap)
<mikebeecham> is this all I need?
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, what sort of install are you wanting to do ?
<erry> um
<erry> KE1HA, the binaries in that forum are for an older kernel..
<erry> is it ok to get them anywya\/
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: I'm wanting to format my hard drive and reinstall 10.04 onto it
<KE1HA> erry, according to the WiFI docs, ur card is natively supported, so I dont dont know what the deal is there.
<erry> KE1HA, it crashes the system if i load the driver.
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, ok, so a complete installaiton, no other OS on th3e drive ?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | Sahr
<ubottu> Sahr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: I originally put the swap partition on there because I was dual-booting...I'm no longer doing that
<erry> KE1HA, perhaps if it didn't crash the system it would work
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: only Ubuntu now
<minimec> mikebeecham: KE1HA: I told him on #ubuntu+1, that he should consider a seperate /home partition for his data, and maybe an SWAP=RAM partition for suspend...
<Sahr> BluesKaJ looking now mate
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, I'd recommend using the option, to "Use The Entire Drive" is you dont want to Dual-Boot anymore.
<jimmy51_> how can i output a diff between two folders, recursively?
<jimmy51_> (i'm in the maintanence shell)
<pZombie> This is the third time, on two different PCs i run into problems after installing ubuntu, it failing to boot of the right HDD after installing a boot sector on the correct HDD
<geirha> jimmy51_: diff -ur dir1/ dir2/
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: is minimec's advice of good use to me?  about a seperate /home partition for data?
<the_german> pZombie: I had the same problem. Try reinstalling grub with a live DVD
<erry> :(
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, that's an option for Manually partitioning, yes, but it's more complicated.
<collabra> mikebeecham: I would at least go with the SWAP=RAM
<jimmy51_> geirha: thanks.
<alkisg_> My laptop hard disk temperature is 91° C, should I be worried? (I did see some bad sectors...)
<KomiaPoika> minimec: with only 1 screen, i can play a video, but with 2 monitors, the videos are black or grey
<pZombie> Something is going seriously wrong with linux distros or ubuntu distros developement. How hard can it be to put a few bits on a sector for the boot loader to check if the partition is actually the right one?
<mikebeecham> collabra: I already have a 3Gb swap on there
<pZombie> honestly this is unexcusable
<BluesKaj> pZombie, what is ?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: So. With one screen, for you everything seems ok? Is that true?
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, for a standard installation, you need 3 partitions, /boot /swap and /root  and that's it, using RAM for swap is not standard.
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: so currently I have a 76Gb Ext3, and a 3Gb Swap...is this ok?
<KomiaPoika> yes
<KE1HA> Yes
<erry> ugh
<erry> now it wont read my usb
<hv> how can I fix "locale" issues between different ubuntu and debian machines? some have $LANG=C some have $LANG=..._utf8.
<andre_pl> is it possible to connect to a VPN only for one ssh connection and have the rest of my network traffic stay on my "normal" connection?
<pZombie> installing ubuntu or other linux distros which install fine, and then the distros being too stupid to set grub up properly to boot from the right partition for WHATEVER reason
<Sahr> Hmm BluesKaj I got a message when I entered sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: I only have two partitions...
<mikebeecham> eek
<pZombie> the reason of course is, that they try to boot of some other HDD/partition after the splash screen
<Sahr> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: ok. Do you use any driver of the ->system->administration->HArdware Dirver for your Graphics CArd?
<Sahr> It said that 3 times in a row
<collabra> mikebeecham: you don't need the /boot if you have the /root
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, I dont knwo why your tryignt o set you partitions manually, yo dont knwo how to do it, however, like I said, you need three /boot /toot and /swap.
<pZombie> this could be prevented so easy by installing some bitcode on a specific sector location the boot sequence looks for when in doubt
<KomiaPoika> minimec: checking
<erry> pZombie, if it's so easy do it yourself
 * erry hides
<KE1HA> sri /boot /root /swap
<gnubie> mikebeecham; http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/  there is a rather long video that takes you through the partition options here. You need to scroll to find the partition video.
<mikebeecham> confused KE1HA and collabra seems to be contradicting each other
<KomiaPoika> minimec: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<pZombie> erry - easy for those who are developing. i am not involved but allow me to theorize about it, yes?
<collabra> mikebeecham: i think keisha is talking,... you need a /boot if you are encrypting your entire drive,... if you are not you do not need the /boot
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, Im not, My Advise, is to Use the Install CD and Do a Full disk Install. If you choose to partition manuallt, I can't help you.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Ok. That's not so bad, as everything should be handled by the system.
<the_german> Anyone using Kerberos with Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<collabra> mikebeecham: /root will suffice
<KomiaPoika> minimec: it's a macbook
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: collabra thanks guys
<erry> Funnny, i have more complaints about windows which costs some hudreds of dolars than about linux which is free
<mikebeecham> I'm going automatic :D
<AnxiousNut> I just wanna make sure, init 0 sutdowns and init 1 reboots, right?
<collabra> mikebeecham: lol
<pZombie> erry - at least windows detects all my harddrives and does not fail to boot after an install
<BluesKaj> Sahr, what is the message ?
<Sahr> BluesKaj WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<pZombie> ubuntu seems to have problems with more than one harddrive installed
<erry> pZombie, never had that problem
<the_german> pZombie: For how long have you been using linux??
<Sahr> It repeated that 3 times in a row BluesKaj mate
<jimmy51_> ok, after a DIFF check it seems many files are missing on my target.  how can i order only a copy of the different/missing files?
<harmandeep> guys, is using RELOAD option with SERVICE command , equivalent to process SIGNAL 1 = SIGHUP ( which r
<harmandeep> Signal name Signal number
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Now I want you to go to go to ->system->preferences->Appearence in the 'Visual Efects TAb' Select 'None' there.
<harmandeep> SIGTERM     15
<harmandeep>                           eread the configuration file.
<FloodBot4> harmandeep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> pZombie, i have a single hdd but multiple partitions
<harmandeep> which re-reads the config file
<pZombie> the german - i used linux quite often, but only when needed it for special tasks. it s not really worth the time and effort trying to fix all problems it has.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: was already on none
<pZombie> if i was to write software, i would first write my own OS
<Alcohol52> Can any one tell me what is wrong with mac number 01:1E:90:D9:4C:5B? I cannot change the mac number of laptop to that same mac thoaugh it can be changed to other mac numbers?
<KE1HA> pZombie, is there a quesiton in that somwhere ?
<bazhang> pZombie, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erry> i only have problems with wireless, but i can't really compl--- crap, i got the 32-bit.
<Pici> pZombie: This isn't a complaint channel, its a support channel.  If you'd like support, ask.  If you want to make a suggestion, try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<erry> um
<erry> KE1HA, those binaries you linked me to are 32 bit and i have 64 bit
<minimec> KomiaPoika: ok. now. PLug the 2nd monitor and go to ->system->preferences->monitors
<pZombie> the question is, why does ubuntu install on a HDD and then try to boot from another?
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i see a vague 1 line animation on 1st line of the big monitor when i try to play a video
<KE1HA> erry, Sri mate, that's the only one I could find.
<pZombie> and where do i fix this?
<ZykoticK9> Alcohol52, i notice all my MAC addresses start 00, certainly not sure that's the issue ;)  Goog luck man.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: im there
<minimec> KomiaPoika: We are not yet there...
<stefan33> I have been hitting Google looking for help, has anyone seen issues with Switch User on 32-bit installs?  I have two machines with troubles there....
<the_german> pZombie: Maybe it is configured wrong in your BIOS??!!
<harmandeep> Guys, what is the difference b/w RELOAD and RESTART options with SERVICE command ,     is RELOAD equivalent to   process SIGNAL 1 = SIGHUP ( which re-reads daemon config file , instead of restarting it completely ) ???
<erry> isn't there a way to force 32 bit
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Do you see both monitors in there now?
<erry> theres a command but i cant remember
<KomiaPoika> yes$
<stefan33> (please bear with me, I am relatively rusty at IRC)
<pZombie> the_german then why does windows have no problems with it?
<KE1HA> pZombie, well it all depends on how you installed, how did you perform the Ubuntu Installation ?
<KomiaPoika> with correct resolution
<KE1HA> pZombie, retorical question, we can't answer Windows Questions
<the_german> pZombie: I am not aware of your whole configuration that is why we are all just speculating here...
<minimec> KomiaPoika: NOw configure both monitors. First do 'detect monitors'. You can also choose the position with drag&drop on a monitor
<pZombie> ke1ha - i installed from my USB hdd made bootable to act like a CDrom, using unetbootin. Ubuntu 10.4 server, detected only one of my HDDs , i just used the whole HDD. It installed all, then when booting, i got only the splash screen, and it just got stuck.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i already done that
<stefan33> :harmandeep - I think you have it right, reload re-reads the configs (if supported), restart kills the process and starts a new one.
<erry> KE1HA, it says r8180 wasnt found
<harmandeep> thanks stefan33
<stefan33> :harmandeep  Side note....dhcpd does not support reload, must restart.
<hv> I am connecting to another machine, looking at a unicode file there, and some characters do not show well (multiple characters for certain unicode ones). What could be the problem?
<stefan33> (there is a long discussion of this in the man pages)
<KE1HA> pZombie, what chipset is you machine running ?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Ok. SO you have both monitors in front of you and on one of them there is a panel, but not on the other?
<KE1HA> erry, sri, I can't help any further on that one.
<erry> wish someone could
<pZombie> it s a p6x58d-e asus motherboard with a x58 chipset
<BluesKaj> Sahr, what's the output if you do , sudo apt-get install broadcom-wl
<pZombie> i7-930 cpu
<ZykoticK9> stefan33, if you want to re-load dhcp use "sudo dhclient eth0" for example
<harmandeep> does it means that dhcpd doesn't represent RELOAD option in SERVICE command ?
<shleda> hi, can I print ubuntu logo  on T-shirt for free?
<stefan33> Testing
<erry> KE1HA, maybe if i update the kernel?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: What software are you using?
<KomiaPoika> minimec: yes, the small monitor has the panel, the big monitor has only windows
<KE1HA> pZombie, abd this is a native install, not a Virtual VM install ?
<Alcohol52> ZykoticK9: I have a desktop with THAT MAC number and connected to internal lan that uses mac filtering for internet connection. I want to use laptop to connect to that network since my desktop is down.
<stefan33> :harmandeep - I believe it will balk if given a reload command....if it doesn't...I know it will not re-read the config file (from experience).
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i can't play video with any player, each of that works when only 1 monitor is active
<Sahr> BluesKaj, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sahr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ZykoticK9> Alcohol52, sorry i gave my 2 cents worth - but that's all I got ;)  Good luck man.
<erry> .
<pZombie> ke1ha - this is a native 10.4 lucid lynx server install. all installed fine. after the reboot, splash appeared, then stuck
<harmandeep> ok
<KE1HA> erry, pass mate, have no idea why it's not working.
<erry> did my laptop just turn itself on?
<stefan33> :harmandeep - I don't remember the specifics, but basically the developers talked about the issues with concurrency or some such and suggested if it really bothered someone, they could try and come up with a solution...they had much bigger fish to fry.  I would love to help them out...but I too am lacking time (and skill) and not that bothered by it.
<pZombie> ke1ha - installed on a single 250gb HDD using default partitioning it suggested. It failed to detect my second 250gb hdd. it failed to detect my 80gb SSD
<KE1HA> pZombie, well there's many bugs on the Black Screen After Boot issue, I would only be guessing if I said I know the specific problem.
<shleda> hi, can I print ubuntu logo on T-shirt for free?
<stefan33> :harmandeep - the restart takes all of a couple seconds, and dhcpd isn't exactly under "constant" use.
<BluesKaj> Sahr,sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<minimec> KomiaPoika: This was a laptop right? What monitor is configured as main monitor?
<stefan33> (ie, little harm in restart vs. reload)
<KE1HA> pZombie, SSD technology is not fully supported in Linux.
<harmandeep> ok
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Gonna have to pastebin this one, its asking me Y/N, give me a sec
<Pici> shleda: See http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy , particularly the part about Permitted use.  There is a 'contact us' link on that page for more information.
<Alcohol52> ZykoticK9: I may be mistaken I will recheck the mac tomorrow. Thanks any way
<xektrum> I have / before /home, /home is almost full, and / have at leas 30 GB free, so I want to reduce / and expand /home, is it too dangerous to do this?
<shleda> Pici: thanks, i will look at it
<Sahr> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/zdgF08Vj
<Sahr> Do I press Yes Or No
<KomiaPoika> minimec: the laptop's monitor has the taskbars
<erry> Can you remind me which is the file that says
<BluesKaj> Sahr, it means you have either a pckage manager or another terminal open which is attempting to execute a command
<erry> Search lan
<erry> domain whatever
<KE1HA> pZombie, and for a Native server install, what splash are you referring too, as the service install does not install X11
<erry> i really cant remember
<Sahr> Ahh right
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sahr> BluesKaj, So I should press yes?
<pZombie> ke1ha - the initial ubuntu splash screen, with the dots below flashing
<erry> Please
<Pici> erry: Please stop pressing enter between every two words, you've been told this a number of times already.  I will be forced to remove you if you continue.
<erry> -_-
<Sahr> BluesKaj, This is what I get
<Sahr> Kill process 1930 ? (y/N) y
<Sahr> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<erry> can you please tell me what the file is?
<KE1HA> pZombie, that's my point, the server installation doesn't ahve a "splash screen"
<stefan33> erry:  Your are looking for /etc/resolv.conf I believe
<erry> thanks
<stefan33> (your -> you)
<BluesKaj> Sahr, close the other terminal or the pkg manager , whichever is open
<pZombie> ke1ha - cannot be. it was the server i installed... it has a splash.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Your problem seems to be hardware related. Check glxinfo and glxgears (sudo apt-get install mesa-utils).
<Sahr> Ok
<KE1HA> pZombie, ok.
<pZombie> ke1ha - maybe it was because i installed the ubuntu desktop as package as well?
<stefan33> erry:  'man resolv.conf' should give you lots of info on the behavior and get you well on your way.
<monokrome> Hey, Ubuntu only allows me to choose 6 channel and 8 channel audio... I just want 2 channels :/
<pZombie> ke1ha - you installed the raw server only?
<erry> stefan33, i know how it works i just forgot its name
<KE1HA> pZombie, I would say, yes, that is most likely the problem.
<stefan33> erry:  No worries, just making sure you can get all the info you might need :)
<minimec> KomiaPoika: CAn you give me your exact type of MacBook?
<KE1HA> pZombie, I ahve installe "many" servers and have never seen a splach screen.
<KE1HA> oosp splash screen.
<stefan33> Sorry to ask again, but anyone on here seen issues with Switch User?
<Sahr> BluesKaj, I did it then reentered the command, this is what I got
<Sahr> http://pastebin.com/eihfc36Z
<stefan33> (or better yet know of solutions for Switch User making X have problems, garbling the screen?)
<pZombie> i picked quite a few packages from the standard. i have no clue with what servers are actually good for. all i care about is getting xen ready and several OSes on top, just to see how this is supposed to work
<KE1HA> pZombie, Ensure you ISO says ubuntu-server-arch.ISO, where ach is either i386 or amd64
<KomiaPoika> minimec: a white macbook from 2007
<Roasted> bazhang, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KomiaPoika> minimec: what should i do with glxinfo and glxgears
<erry> my lan is messed up ;/
<BluesKaj> Sahr, did you run sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source , already?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: They are almost all white... ;) Is that the small tiny version?
<stefan33> erry:  HOw big is your LAN?
<Roasted> Dear Bazhang, I would greatly appreciate it if you could teach me the secret of life when it comes to successfully getting the Atheros AR5001 wireless card working in Ubuntu 10.04.
<erry> stefan33, a few computers
<tik> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erry> but i just got a new isp and router
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Check if you have direct rendering with both screens activated.
<KE1HA> pZombie, well I would say that "I have noe clue" is the problem. Download the proper Server ISO, and istall that pse.
<stefan33> erry:  All running Linux?
<erry> and now they won't resolve eachother
<erry> stefan33, yeah
<erry> and i have to get their ips each time
<erry> that's really frusterating
<stefan33> OK...problem lies in the router, not Linux most likely.
<mikebeecham> I'm currently reformatting my HDD and using the partitioner within the Ubuntu install to carry out the work resizing partitions.  it's now been at 50% for about 10 minutes now...is that about right?
<erry> stefan33, i know -_-
<mikebeecham> or should I be worrying?
<stefan33> What is your DNS set as on the boxes?  Is it the router or your ISP?
<Sahr> Hmm, BluesKaj is it saying I have yes, and everything there is installed
<pZombie> ke1ha - http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64.iso this is what i downloaded
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i have 3300 fps on both screens
<pZombie> ke1ha - this is not the server?
<archana>          E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) how to remove this?
<airtonix> if i compile a glade-sharp project using monodevelop and specify that it create both linux and win32 binaries... am i to expect that the win32 binaries would run on windowsXP with at least .Net3.5?
<Sahr> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<Sahr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<erry> Hey guys
<tik> hi
<erry> about my wireless problem, if i modprobe the same driver in another laptop it doesn't crash
<erry> But maybe that's b/c it doesn't ahve the hardware for it?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: That's ok.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: when i play a flash video on a website, it works
<KomiaPoika> minimec: it just doesnt work when i try to play a local video file
<_F-117> how would i transfer a ralink setup from BT to ubuntu
<KE1HA> pZombie, that is a server ISO yes.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: and your sound problem is only related to local media too, or also for flash video?
<BluesKaj> Sahr, open your package manager and enable the canonical parteners and other sources in the "sources" option.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i have sound from the laptop itself but when i plug then jack for speakers, the sound is off even tho the speakers are on and with volume
<pZombie> ke1ha then it is the server i installed.
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Ok, doing that now, give me 5 minutes
<erry> I guess there's no hope :/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469799 Roasted check post #4
<KE1HA> pZombie, I have no Idea what you installed, all I know is that is a Server ISO.
<_F-117> erry: way 2 stay positive
<KE1HA> pZombie, and server installations, Do Not have X11 installed.
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  I am really not sure what you meen mate
<pZombie> ke1ha - i wasn t looking for your confirmation. just telling you what i installed
<stefan33> erry:  Do you want to try and sort out your local name resolution, or worry about that another time
<erry> _F-117, i dunno ;/
<stefan33> ?
<KE1HA> pZombie, what your saying you did, and what your seeing, does not add up.
<erry> stefan33, no that's fine I'd rather i sorted out my wireless
<stefan33> Fair enough, best of luck.
<erry> I'll try getting 9.04
<erry> but it's not supported anymore is it
<minimec> KomiaPoika: For the speaker. Go to the volume-applet on the panel and click on it. ->sound preferences 'OUtput'-TAB -> 'Connector'=Analog Headphones. Try that.
<stefan33> I believe 9.04 updates are still available for a few more months (but don't go to court with that)
<pZombie> ke1ha - well, the server installation got me to a menu allowing me to pick several desktop environments as packages, which i did. i picked ubuntu desktop. or are you saying that it is impossible to install x11 on top of a server?
<erry> :(
<matrixa1> is it possible to do a "compact" backup in ubuntu? I mean that it will only remember a list of currently installed programs and fetch them
<KE1HA> pZombie, See, now your changing what you said you did.
<erry> is it possible to download like a kernel update in this computer and move it in another?
<erry> With all the dependancies?
<pZombie> ke1ha - no, i said the same before.
<matrixa1> or even better, can I make a list of currently installed programs, and export it to another computer's synaptic?
<_F-117> anyone good with vbox settings
<KE1HA> pZombie, and yes, the service installation CD does allow for Desktop installation, however, the base server installation does nto include a desktop by default.
<BluesKaj> Sahr, look in synaptic , settings/repositories  then enable all repositories in ubuntu and other sources , except for the cdrom one
<Professor_G> hi all
<pZombie> ke1ha - i know that.. and that is what i already told you
<KE1HA> pZombie, Im sorry I can't help you further, you did this yesterday as well.
<mikebeecham> minimec: I'm re-partitioning as we speak....its been sat on 50% for about 20 mins now...would that be right?
<harmandeep> guys, when i want ssh server to re-read config file , what command should be run .... 1) service ssh reload   or     2) service sshd reload    ???  1 or 2
<Professor_G> wi-fi signal is intermitant unless i'm in the same room as wireless box
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Done it, now what should I try?
<minimec> mikebeecham: The whole installation or the formatting process?
<pZombie> ke1ha - no need to be sorry. i am not paying you for this..
<erry> i guess i should just forget about it
<Seveas-train> Professor_G, buy a better wireless box or remove the lead wallpaper :)
<Sahr> And BluesKaj Not leaving, just back in 2 minutes mate
<guampa> harmandeep: whatever the script name in /etc/init.d is
<Sahr> Back*
<mikebeecham> minimec: formatting process
<BluesKaj> Sahr, in synaptic look for the broadcom-wl and install it
<mikebeecham> it's on "resizing partition"
<mikebeecham> and has been on 50% for a while
<bazhang> mikebeecham, what is the partition size
<harmandeep> but what is normally ssh server script name is ???
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Doing it now
<minimec> mikebeecham: No. that is far to long. How much partitions did you choose, did you reformat the entire disk?
<BluesKaj> Sahr, specifically look for BCM4312
<Professor_G> Seveas-train,  its fine on another laptop just not this one
<meek_> does the universe component also include non-free software?
<KE1HA> harmandeep, sudo service sshd restart / stop / start etc
<andre_pl> Is there a way to get a better error message from ubuntu about VPN Failures? Even /var/log/messages just tells me "Connection Terminated" I have no idea why
<andre_pl> i h ave tried tons of combinations of settings.
<mikebeecham> minimec: i chose the automatic option - so it's resizing the main partition of 73Gb, and the swap of 3Gb
<mikebeecham> it did nothing for a while, then shot to 50% and has sat there ever since
<minimec> mikebeecham: OK. Rezising takes time!!! Don't touch it. ;)
<mikebeecham> ok :D
<mikebeecham> since you smile as you say it...I'll trust you :D
<minimec> mikebeecham: It may happen that it suddenly jumps to 90%
<mikebeecham> minimec: I'll be waiting for that to happen :D
<Cesc> It would be interesting in those chats .... a way to mark a question (ok question mark ? is fine, maybe another) so the IRC client would interpret which questions have been asked and instead of have to read all the text all the time and scroll up and down.. be able to in a separate window (a window catching questions) be able to detect those question and be able to give to the people formulating the question your opinion. I'm saying th
<Cesc> at because i left the xchat open for a while.... I don't know if there exist such a thing already or a script that does this.. would be interesting.
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Now its not picking up any wireless signals at all
<PyLinX> hi everyone
<slow-motion> hi
<JayRor> can I install Ubuntu 10.04 on a flash card and have the same seettings ?
<JayRor> I read somwhere I can do that dont remember where !
<BluesKaj> Sahr, go into NM and choose wirelss edit , then choose you encryption that was setup on your router put in your pw
<CVirus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<poff> Hi folks ! is there a way to limit ethernet frame size to 1514 bytes? When I xfer (ftp) a file on the lan I can see huge frames (16450 bytes).
<CVirus> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> CVirus, /msg ubottu please
<CVirus> bazhang: sorry
<mhall119> does anybody know if ext4 cache is flushed before my laptop suspends?
<JayRor> anyone know if I can install on LIve USB, and use ubuntu without installing it on a computer ?
<arfoll> how would I go about executing an application in X from an ssh terminal
<bazhang> JayRor, sure. use unetbootin
<bazhang> !usb > JayRor
<ubottu> JayRor, please see my private message
<KE1HA> !wubi > JayRor,
<Guest> erm
<Sahr> BluesKaj, When I do that it has established the connection, but wont let me browse internet
<Sahr> So IDK man
<Guest> the built in microphone on my acer aspire 1 doesnt work when i use skype or empathy, but works when i use sound recorder (ubuntu 10.04). any help?
<Thqrmt> how the heck do I open an .epub ebook on ubuntu?
<CVirus> where is add-apt-repository ?
<CVirus> in which package I mean .. I'm running lucid server
<bazhang> Thqrmt, perhaps epub-utils can help
<arfoll> arfoll, ok found it with DISPLAY=:0.0 and nohup
<Guest> the microphone on my acer apsire one doesnt work with chat clients, but works with sound recorder. any help on fixing it?
<KE1HA> Thqrmt, in the package manager, in search type in epub, there's some extensions, and reader options there.
<Thqrmt> fbreader is installed
<BluesKaj> Sahr, try a reboot
<Thqrmt> how would I run that...
<dzup> is there something to boost up the volumen of my speakers?
<Jesc> Hi guys, i have a bit of a problem: I installed ubuntu 10.4 from dvd drive, i got this message: "end-request: I/O error dev sr0, sector 502544" then as i restart the machine i can use the install cd but i cannot use a cdrom version of maple 12 nor the dvd version of maple 13" Ive tried mounting other cds/dvds i cannot even force mount them, each time there is an error about needing to input filesystem type
<KE1HA> Thqrmt, Systems >> Admin Synaptic Package manager
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  Doing it now, back in 5 mins
<Thqrmt> KE1HA I got the reader open but the file is blank...
<Guest> dzup: cant u manually adjust the speaker vol in sound preferences? you can set it above 100%
<KE1HA> Which reader ?
<dzup> Guest everything is on 100%, laptop speakers here, on windows sounds louder, i wonder if there is a aquelizer or some kind of volumen boost.
<KE1HA> in any case, I'd try installing ebook-tools-dbg for additional format support.
<JayRor> I have a Ubuntu 10.04 on a starting disc but everytime I start it from my computer it doesnt install Ubuntu
<Professor_G> whats python?
<KE1HA> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/
<Jesc> anybody?
<Professor_G> Jesc,  yes
<Jesc> Hi guys, i have a bit of a problem: I installed ubuntu 10.4 from dvd drive, i got this message: "end-request: I/O error dev sr0, sector 502544" then as i restart the machine i can use the install cd but i cannot use a cdrom version of maple 12 nor the dvd version of maple 13" Ive tried mounting other cds/dvds i cannot even force mount them, each time there is an error about needing to input filesystem type
<Jesc> its not a maple problem, just DVD drive problem
<ignore> hi
<KE1HA> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dzup> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<candrea> Jesc: hi, did you get the "end-request: I/O error..." from the installation cd?
<tmwsiy2012> Hi Im stumped on this, have some excutable files that I own, have execute for and will tab complete when in the directory. But I get a no such file or directory when I try to run... the file stats ok... Any ideas? other files can be written and read
<Jesc> yes i did
<Jesc> its the only cd i can mount
<mkarnicki> tmwsiy2012: chmod u+x filename; ./filename
<KE1HA> tmwsiy2012, did you change the file to 755
<ZykoticK9> tmwsiy2012, are you running 64bit Ubuntu?
<Sahr> Back
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I am using Xchat GNOME. I noticed that the original Xchat has a Friends list feature, and I was wondering if there's a way to access this in Xchat GNOME
<candrea> Jesc: probably there were a problem when you downloaded/burned the Ubuntu installation cd, try to re-download and re-burn it (at a slow speed, possibly)
<Sahr> BluesKaj, It picks up the wireless connection but I get the same problem as before
<tmwsiy2012> yes 64 bit ubuntu server 10.4, permissions are 755
<Jesc> candrea, installed lucid on another machine with same cd and no such error
<ZykoticK9> tmwsiy2012, install ia32-libs
<KE1HA> ThomasB2k, you can't that's why I use xChat too, they change allot of things in Gnome-Xchat
<ThomasB2k> Okay, thanks for answering
<candrea> Jesc: is your cd reader damaged or is the cd surface dirty?
<tmwsiy2012> ZykoticK9: will try that thanks!
<Jesc> candrea, i suspect maybe a damaged reader, but then why can i only mount the ubuntu cd and nothing else?
<Sahr> Incase anyone else thinks thhey can help, Basically I am using a Dell Mini 10 with a broadcom wireless card, Ubuntu CAN pick the connections up but it cant connect to them nomatter what encryption type I use, currently I am using a WEP-PSK
<Sahr> So yeah, if anyone could help it would be nice
<Jesc> i havent tried a music cd admitedly
<KE1HA> candrea, +1 on the reader issue, I see that on a USB DVD drive, an it's go issues similar to what your seeing.
<candrea> Jesc: if you got an error from the installer, it means that Ubuntu were not installed correctly, so it may misbehave
<candrea> Jesc: I strongly suggest you to try to reinstall it
<aljosa> where does ubuntu define current runlevel (was /etc/inittab)?
<Jesc> candrea, yeah i would suspect the same, but it did install fine on another machine
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | aljosa
<ubottu> aljosa: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<tmwsiy2012> ZykoticK9: that worked like a charm THANKS!
<ZykoticK9> tmwsiy2012, glad to help
<candrea> Jesc: yes, but if the cd drive is damaged (or something) something may fail, also if the cd is OK
<BluesKaj> Sahr, run sudo dhclient
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i think you need to add a device eth0 to that command
<aljosa> ZykoticK9:  update-rc.d also manages upstart scripts?
<JayRor> Does the 10.04 version has minimum system requirement ?
<Sahr> BluesKaj this is going to be a pastebin job, 2 minutes
<ZykoticK9> aljosa, for backwards compatibility i "believe" so (NOT sure however)
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I just want to see the output
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, ahh sorry
<KE1HA> JayRor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  http://pastebin.com/kiBJk9g8
<mikebeecham> minimec: I realised what had gone wrong with my install.  I had chosen the wrong option, and it was installing 10.04.1, next to 10.04
<mikebeecham> eeep!
<gartral> is it possible to make my wifi card work in repeater node? so i can temporarily extend a wifi network?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, , Sahr can connect by wifi to his router but not thru to the internet
<KE1HA> gartral, you mean man an ad-hoc network, yes.
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, verify that /etc/resolv.conf has valid entries
<KE1HA>  .. mena make .. ..
<goran> guys i am trying to install ati fglrx on lucid with 34 kernel
<goran> is this doable?
<Jesc> candrea, ok well ive reinstalled 2 times already, ill clean cd once again and hope for the best
<gartral> KE1HA: no, a repeater, it extends an existing AP and keeps infrastucture profile
<candrea> Jesc: can you try with a different cd reader too?
<Jesc> candrea, no :( just have one
<Sahr> What does that tell you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Sahr, can you surf now ?
<minimec> mikebeecham: so you have two parallel ubuntu installs on how many partitions? Ha sthe new installation a seperate /home partition?
<Sahr> With a wireless connection no.
<KE1HA> gartral, so you want to make an AP, I think so, nore sure about an"extender" never heard it called that before.
<candrea> Jesc: well, good luck then. I'm sorry that I can't give you more help :(
<Sahr> It keeps trying to connect, says connection established then I go to firefox and bang nothing
<Jesc> candrea, i think i may just need a new reader, but ive read online that many people have the same issue with lucid, also had hardy installed previously with no problems, so i think it may be just a driver problem
<ross> Hello?
<Jesc> candrea, thanks no worries :)
<KE1HA> gartral, Het a Higher Gain Antenna, much simpler solution.
<NAJI> hello
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Like I said it picks up the connection, says its connected but it wont do anything
<NAJI> I need help with something in ubuntu please!!
<abhijit> !hi Guest46656
<ZykoticK9> !ask | NAJI
<abhijit> !hi | Guest46656
<ubottu> Guest46656: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> NAJI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<candrea> Jesc: when you insert a cd, typing `dmesg` in a terminal after a while may show some useful information
<mikebeecham> minimec: I stopped it when I realised and re-did it
<mikebeecham> I'm now on the new install already :D
<NAJI> I need something to automate packages downloading after fresh installation of ubuntu
<NAJI> packages I use most
<ZykoticK9> NAJI, create a script (method I use)
<voodootikigod> I am having a problem where after powerloss shutdown, certain services to not return seems like it does not get past a certain number of init scripts. Any pointers/assistance appreciated
<ActionParsnip> !clone | NAJI
<ubottu> NAJI: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<NAJI> I don't know programming!
<Jesc> candrea, [ 2465.956341] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0 (does that over and over)
<gartral> KE1HA: neither the wifi router, nor the wii, has an external antenna.. neither does my comp. so this is a must-work issue
<NAJI> just converter from win
<ZykoticK9> NAJI, well scripting != programming (i don't program either ;)
<KE1HA> I know, Hold on there's ways to make the ANt much better very easy.
<abhijit> !manual | NAJI
<ubottu> NAJI: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BluesKaj> Sahr,, pastebin iwconfig
<Sahr> Kk BluesKaj
<ActionParsnip> NAJI: you dont have to "know programming". The factoid text gives exact commands how to clone the package's installed no one system to another#
<NAJI> that llok nicer
<NAJI> look*
<TheAppleMan> do you use backtrack?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | TheAppleMan
<ubottu> TheAppleMan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<NAJI> can I do it with gedit?
<ActionParsnip> NAJI: if you make a text file with the packages you want to install you can use that in the same sort of commands/
<bazhang> TheAppleMan, in #backtrack-linux not here
<Sahr> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/amS2TvpZ
<ActionParsnip> NAJI: sure, any text editor will do
<TheAppleMan> !backtrack
<NAJI> in what way shall I write that script??
<bazhang> TheAppleMan, /join #backtrack-linux  it is not supported here
<TheAppleMan> ok thx
<NAJI> and where to get the names of all the packages??
<voodootikigod> anyone on the init script not starting after power loss?
<mathk> ubottu: !windows > mathk
<ActionParsnip> NAJI: you can search software centre or use: apt-cache search something
<ubottu> mathk, please see my private message
<KE1HA> gartral, Wll, in the case of all "internal" may be a bot tricky, but the parabolic is the same in frequency. But thie is OT for her, have a look at this: http://www.card-wireless.net/2009/01/parabolic-wifi-reflector.html
<NAJI> okay, thanks so much, link I love links!!
<ActionParsnip> NAJI: the packages currently installed can be seen using the command ubottu gave
<ZykoticK9> mathk, if you want to privately see a factoid use "/msg ubottu !foo"
<Bebe>  /join #backtrack-linux
<BluesKaj> Sahr, you using an ethernet connection on the same pc we're trying wifi with?
<candrea> Jesc: such messages are not errors, it happens sometimes when you eject a cd with the drive button
<Sahr> Yes BluesKaj
<Bebe> why am i banned from backtrack-linux?
<valdur55_> help
<ZykoticK9> !register > Bebe
<ubottu> Bebe, please see my private message
<mikebeecham> minimec: horrible...i was running the default drivers on install, and the boot screen looked lovely.  I've just installed the recommended drivers and now the boot screen looks like windows :(
<mikebeecham> grrrr
<ActionParsnip> Bebe: you may have to register, if you are registerd, goask in #freenode
<Jesc> candrea,.....hmm thats interesting
<BluesKaj> Sahr, are you disconnecting the cable when trying wifi ?
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: use this guide until you hit the embedded video; http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  Yeah
<mathk> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip I am looking for an article about why most beginner quite linux for windows
<Jesc> candrea, thats odd since it wont even mount that disk
<mathk> I remeber on the ubottu has but can find it
<meek_> does the universe component also contain non-free software? the homepage does not clearly state this
<ZykoticK9> mathk, you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##windows
<figuringout> hi, i'm installing 10.04 via wubi. For some reason ubuntu fails to recognize by Broadcom wireless card. Is there something I can do so that it does? I dont have a wired line at present.
<KE1HA> meek_, I dont think so, but let me check.
<minimec> mikebeecham: what? Oh you get the logo of the GPU manufactor?
<mathk> ZykoticK9: the ubottu has one IIRC
<ZykoticK9> figuringout, do all updates and try System / Admin / Hardware Drivers (i'm not sure about Broadcom mind you)
<minimec> mikebeecham: You can turn that in the settings tool for your GPU.
<candrea> Jesc: you could try to: 1. restart ubuntu; 2. insert a cd; 3. wait a while; 4. type `dmesg` without ejecting the cd
<candrea> Jesc: this would give some useful information
<BluesKaj> ok Sahr , sorry but I came across this same problem in the past with broadcom running the wifi and intel on the ethO  , but couldn't figure out how to use both ...I'm out of ideas :(
<ZykoticK9> mathk, you could try looking on my list of factoids page at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/reference/ubottu-factoids
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Thanks for the help anyway man
<BlueEagle> figuringout: Just to be clear: The wireless card is recognized when you install Ubuntu 10.04 without wubi but not when you install it with wubi?
<KE1HA> meek_, I think it's in restricted, but try this:
<figuringout> ZykoticK9: is there something I can do in windows to get the driver before hand?
<KE1HA> meek_, $ grep "restricted\|multiverse" /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "^#"
<KE1HA> should return nothing
<KE1HA> and this
<figuringout> BlueEagle: it's never recognized
<KE1HA> meek_, dpkg -l linux-restricted-* |  grep -vE "^[a-z]n"
<Sahr> BluesKaj, if you could give me a quick rundown on what its doing, I have 3 days of doing nothing so odds are I can sort this out by then
<ZykoticK9> figuringout, sorry i don't know
<KE1HA> should both return nothign
<mikebeecham> minimec: nope....I get the ubuntu logo fine...but now it's HUGE and looks like it's 256 colours
<mikebeecham> very pixelated
<rp2> is anyone here keeping a (personal) journal on an Ubuntu machine that, like mine, is too old to comfortably support a blogging web app?
<BlueEagle> figuringout: I see. Then wubi or not is quite irrellevant. First off we need to figure out which chipset the wireless network card is buildt around. To do that open a terminal and type: lspci|grep broad
<Jesc> candrea, ok will do, be back in 5
<rp2> i'm considering org-mode, but i'd have to learn emacs
<mathk> ZykoticK9: that was this one: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<knoppix> hallo
<mathk> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> mathk, glad to help
<mikebeecham> minimec: if that makes sense?
<JayRor> why does writing Ubunto 10.04 to disk fails at arroun 58% ?
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: the video was a little abstract...not sure what I should be looking at?
<minimec> mikebeecham: Ok. Try a 'sudo update-grub' in a console. That will reset the framebuffer.
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, if you have a proprietary driver it will probably NOT use proper graphics for Plymouth (by default)
<BluesKaj> Sahr, the wifi section isn't looking for a broadcast from the router , since the ethernet connection seems to replace any others ,whether the cable is connected or not . That's the only way I can explain it .I had the same problem with a usb belkin wifi adapter , that used tow ork on wicd on karmic but no longer works on lucid
<mikebeecham> minimec: updating now
<mikebeecham> done
<minimec> mikebeecham: In fact it will regenerate the boot menu and options -> resolution.
<meek_> KE1HA I'm not using ubuntu. There are licence policies for main and restricted on the homepage, but not for universe. the homepage says: "The universe component is a snapshot of the free, open-source, and Linux world.". what does that mean?
<mikebeecham> minimec: cool...will reboot in a min to make sure :D
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, grub-update isn't going to help...
<mikebeecham> thanks for being here today minimec - very helpful
<minimec> mikebeecham: no problem.
<KE1HA> meek_, means it's covered by GNU Lic.
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: then is there anything I can do?
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, ya - but I've never bothered - there is something you can config/install to get it working
<Gangrel> anyone knows the install directory of audacious?
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, see http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<KE1HA> meek_, See here for more info on GNU open-source Lic: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: not the video, the ext and commands above it
<meek_> KE1HA so it means it contains free and only free software?
<BlueEagle> JayRor: because you have a broken download?
<meek_> KE1HA I know the definition of free software
<meek_> KE1HA I just found the sentence unclear
<KE1HA> meek_, well non-free doesn't mean it costs you anything.
<minimec> Gangrel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/audacious/download
<KE1HA> meek_, I try to rationalise it similar to restricted drivers, there free, but non open to open-source development.
<ZykoticK9> Gangrel, for the binary use "which audacious"
<minimec> Gangrel: sorry http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/audacious/filelist
<KE1HA> meek_, But agreed, it is kind of confusing.
<meek_> KE1HA they are not free in terms of free software foundation
<BlueEagle> JayRor: Try running a md5-sum on your downloaded file and check it against what it is supposed to be.
<KE1HA> meek_, yes, that's what way I understand it.
<rp2> does anyone here happen to  know an Xorg expert whom I can pay to fix my setup in Eindhoven, .nl ?
<figuringout> BlueEagle: its defintiely the Broadcom 43xx series, 4315 in all probability
<DrPoO> rp2, whats the issue?
<houserockr> hey guys! I am running lucid (10.04) and I've just installed kernel 2.6.35.2 (from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.2-maverick/). I am now encountering some severe lag-issues where my mouse hangs for a certain amount of time and the sound playback also hangs. are there any known issues?
<rp2> I can't get a decent resolution. the ones I had with previous distributions and XFree no longer work
<Sonderblade> how do you stop ubuntu from trying to use ipv6?
<meek_> KE1HA I mean there's no explanation for what "free" and "open-source" means for the universe component. and "linux world" could also include non-free software. there's a detailed licence policy for main and restricted, but not for universe
<ZykoticK9> !latest | houserockr
<ubottu> houserockr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<rp2> this is an old computer with a very old video card btw
<DrPoO> rp2, what video card do you have?
<KE1HA> houserockr, for maverick, or related support pse use #ubuntu+1
<Jesc> candrea, I get these two lines: 1)sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray, 2)sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<rp2> i think it's a Diamond Stealth, but i'd have to look it up
<rp2> 10 years old at least in any case
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, it's not a maverick issue if they are using Lucid with upgraded kernel
<Jesc> candrea, associated with the drive, of course
<KE1HA> It's a Maverick kenernel is it not ?
<DrPoO> rp2, open a terminal and run lspci
<Ario> hi guys i have a quick question, i just installed opensuse 11.3 but it doesnt show up on grub how do i add it?
<rp2> yes, i will when i get home ...
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, yes, but it's not Maverick is it.
<DrPoO> rp2,  there should be a line that reads VGA compatible controller
<BlueEagle> figuringout: Please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979&page=3
<KE1HA> meek_, I suspect there's legal begal stuff in all that, I just dont have the "legal begal" answers :-)
<rp2> i've spent a couple of evenings on this already and i'm tired of it.
<itsux2bu> i want to sech all the files in my current directory for  "-powersave"
<BlueEagle> figuringout: This does not need to be a thumb drive as the .deb should be availible on any CD you install from.
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, I wold say yes, as it's not a Lucid 10.04xx kernel right?
<rp2> i think it's using VESA mode, from what i remember
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, they've asked in +1 already - awaiting replies ;)
<rp2> itsux2bu: grep -e -powersave *
<DrPoO> rp2, it should be fixable
<figuringout> BlueEagle: i'm installing from wubi, so I can potentially download the .deb in windows and then install from ubuntu offline?
<KE1HA> and he clearly stated Im using [ http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.2-maverick/ }
<gnugr> I'm calling Poedit but it doesn't appears, whats wrong with it
<antlong> what command do i need to run, to remove the need to sudo everything
<rp2> fixable, but not by me. i have a whole stack of such problems lined up
<ZykoticK9> antlong, you don't
<goldy> Hey all :)
<antlong> ZykoticK9: i really dont need sudo
<BlueEagle> figuringout: Or you could just boot linux, mount the CD and open the files there...
<rp2> but i'll go home and return here, it would be great to have one more try ...
<rp2> thanks
<Ario> hi guys i have a quick question, i just installed opensuse 11.3 but it doesnt show up on grub  so how do i add it?
<DrPoO> np
<BluesKaj> figuringout, you can just install debs within ubuntu
<figuringout> BlueEagle: but I dont want to write a new CD, dont have one on hand for the moment
<abhijit> hello
<KE1HA> Ario, you asked this yesterday, have you tried talking to the OpenSuse folks
<abhijit> i need a code to convert all audio and video in bulk to ogg??????????????????????/
<abhijit> help
<BlueEagle> figuringout: Did you not have one when you installed?
<gnugr> anyone knows about Poedit
<itsux2bu> i want to sech all the files in my current directory for  "-powersave"
<Ario> there irc is dead and i had a different problem. all i want to do now is update my grub to show the opensuse when i boot
<GoldWyvern> My question is that I need to know how to properly document what I believe is a bug on boot up, so I might get some assistance with it. If someone has a moment, please let me know. It's pretty busy in here.
<abhijit> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<minimec> Ario: And OpenSUse didn't rewrite the master boot? JUst start Ubuntu an do 'sudo update grub' in a console.
<figuringout> BlueEagle: no, i've been doing wubi throughout
<DrPoO> abhijit, what file format do you want to convert to ogg?
<Ario> ok will give it a go thanks
<guampa> GoldWyvern: you can file a bug report
<airtonix> itsux2bu, grep -Rin powersave ./
<abhijit> DrPoO, all - mp3 anything you can imagine all
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, just an FYI but converting lossy to lossy will lower the quality...
<abhijit> DrPoO, approximately 20 gb of data
<GoldWyvern> Guampa: Yes, but I need to know how to gather information from Ubuntu, since it's Ubuntu that crashes on reboot but not cold boot.
<BlueEagle> figuringout: Well then you'll need to find the .deb-files and dependencies (should be three). Download them to a shared location and you should be good to go.
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ohhhh
<DrPoO> abhijit, So you have 20Gb s of mp3s that you want to convert to Ogg?
<minimec> Ario: sudo update-grub ;)
<abhijit> DrPoO, not only mp3 all of them mp3 mp4 real player mpeg all of them
<Ario> yeah it doing it now
<candrea> Jesc: I've tried to use a dirty cd and I get exactly the error you are seeing
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: converting from one lossy format to another will damage quality
<figuringout> BlueEagle: where can i manually download the deb files?
<gnugr> hey guys do you know why Peodit is not workong on Ubuntu
<Ario> it showed suse in the list of operating systems so i am guessing it worked
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, how to know if the one i have is lossy format?
<gnugr> working*****
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, i'm all for opensource codecs, but converting might not be the best idea... except for flac files ;)  Good luck though.
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: mp3 is a lossy format
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ok
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, lossy means not good?
<xapantu> Bonjour tout le monde !
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, lossy just means "non-perfect" quality
<maco> !fr | xapantu
<ubottu> xapantu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guampa> GoldWyvern: it's in ubuntu launchpad where you want to file the report then, and start by describing the conditions of the error and maybe a dmesg
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ok
<itsux2bu> in a server (non-desktop gui) where does ubuntu put Alias defs?
<xapantu> maco, oops, sorry...
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, ZykoticK9 DrPoO ok. i decided not to convert. thanks all ! :)
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: it means when the sound is digitised you lose quality as digital levels sample sound at intervals. If yuo then sample that again it can lose quality
<GoldWyvern> Guampa: I have operating systems, type of drives, install areas, conditions and error messages. Will this be enough?
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<guampa> GoldWyvern: seems plenty
<GoldWyvern> Guampa: Thank you very much!
<winjournal> anyone know how to view windows journal files in ubuntu?
<guampa> your welcome
<guampa> *you're
<abhijit> !ntfs | winjournal
<ubottu> winjournal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: like this: http://musikality.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/quantised_waveform.png
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: more bits mean the sample is closer as there will be fewer gaps
<winjournal> abhijit: that was not even close to my question
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, ohhh ok
<minimec> itsux2bu: For the network? /etc/hosts
<abhijit> winjournal, sorry
<ario> Thanks minimec just did a quick reboot and it now shows suse, vista and ubuntu.
<minimec> ario: no problem
<pepePlu> hey peeps, before i traveled i had to put windows as default os and sat the timeout in grub.cnf to 0 how can i  fix it
<winjournal> anyone know how to view Microsoft Windows Journal (R) files in ubuntu?
<itsux2bu> ok... i put  'setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0' in a startup file.. but i can't remember which one..
<TiK> itsux2bu: in a startup file?
<ZykoticK9> winjournal, just FYI but Journal Viewer gets a Garbage rating on winedb http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7238
<winjournal> Zykotick9: i know it won't work with wine, is there a linux/ubuntu program that can open these files; i need them for school
<DrPoO> winjournal,  you can always use a virtualbox
<itsux2bu> init.rc  or bash i don't remember
<Jesc> candrea, ok! well then ill clean and install again! ill let you know what happens
<winjournal> DrPo0: so run windows is the answer?
<TiK> init.d ?
<Raptors> Hey guys, does the ubuntu live CD have a memory test?
<TiK> Raptors: yes
<Raptors> kk
<erUSUL> Raptors: yes;
<DrPoO> winjournal,  lol yup
<pepePlu> how to sudo files from live cd please
<DrPoO> winjournal,  or try it out with wine... but i dunno if it will work
<utkanos> is there a way to have a bottom panel in gnome with dual monitors that lets you span the window list to both panels?
<DrPoO> pepePlu, use su -s
<winjournal> DrPoO: okay, will try
<TiK> can anyone get mytheon to work in linux?  its a free mmorpg
<ZykoticK9> DrPoO, wine is fail for this  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7238
<itsux2bu> i think it was in  etc
<utkanos> right now they're just stuck on the left panel, i cannot get it to span both panels
<pepePlu> DrPoO i will try
<ZykoticK9> utkanos, i've never seen that as an option i'm affraid.  Good luck.
<utkanos> it used to work in ubuntu 9 just fine
<DrPoO> pepePlu, it might be sudo -s actually
<krax> hello
<utkanos> ie having one giant panel that spans both monitors
<DrPoO> that way you login as root
<winjournal> !hello | krax
<ubottu> krax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<utkanos> its a PITA to have all the windows crowded up
<pepePlu> ok going to try both hope it works
<pepePlu> thanx DrPoO
<Sahr> BluesKaj, YOU GOT MY WIRELESS WORKING =D
<Sahr> I just tried to connect again now, resetting the router, and it bloody worked =D. Thanks so much mate
<winjournal> DrPoO: wine will install but not even run the GUI for Windows Journal Viewer (R)
<DrPoO> winjournal, as ZykoticK9 pointed out, windowns journal will not work on wine...
<uazure> hi
<utkanos> anyone had success getting window list to appear across two monitors in gnome? this definitely used to work
<winjournal> DrPo0: are the Windows Journal Viewers xml based? so they can be opened in gedit?
<DrPoO> winjournal, so you will have to try a virtualbox and install windoze
<JayRor> Do I just stick the CD with Ubuntu 10.04 into the drive and restart my computer to install Ubuntu ?
<m15k> does anyone run a local webserver?
<uazure> Why mplayer and vlc builds in ubutu are so old?
<ZykoticK9> utkanos, i believe that would mean windows would also span both monitors, i doubt you want your webbrowser to maximize across both monitors (or perhaps you do?)
<DrPoO> winjournal, you could use any text editor, but making sense of them will be another issue
<krax> winjournal: could you tell me by visiting your native ubuntu video player not vlc  edit>preference.> display and tell me what you see in "type of visualization"]
<uazure> ffmpeg too
<uazure> it cant play webm :(
<utkanos> ZykoticK9, thats how twinview used to work
<DrPoO> m15k, yes
<utkanos> it appears theyve changed it to act more like xinerama
<winjournal> DrPoO: okay, maybe i'll unzip the files and read in gedit, thanks all
<utkanos> which helps in the sense that windows dont start in the middle and i can maximize based on monitor position
<utkanos> but ive also lost the ability to actually utilize a giant task bar
<uazure> m15k: i do
<BluesKaj> Sahr, really ?
<DrPoO> :p
<utkanos> in the meantime ive installed a second panel and a second window list that manages the iwndows for the second monitor but thats a dirty hack
<JayRor> I am having proble imstalling ubuntu, Do I just stick the CD with Ubuntu 10.04 into the drive and restart my computer to install Ubuntu ?
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  YEah, I am on wireless now
<krax> could you tell me by visiting your native ubuntu video player not vlc  edit>preference.> display and tell me what you see in "type of visualization"
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Tried it before, so its something you have done
<ZykoticK9> JayRor, assuming your BIOS is set to boot from CDROM before HD, yes
<Sahr> Thanks so  much mate anyway
<BluesKaj> Sahr, cool :)
<BlueEagle> figuringout: That was a very good question. It does appear that you would need to grab a new image with them on and burn it to a disk or unpack the files with some cd-emulator.
<krax> could you tell me by visiting your native ubuntu video player not vlc  edit>preference.> display and tell me what you see in "type of visualization"
<uazure> where can i ask to upgrade mplayer, vlc and ffmpeg to recent versions?
<JayRor> yes ..it is
<m15k> DrPoO uazure may you confirm a possible bug: what happens when you start your local webserver and disconnect your internet connection. It is still possible to connect to your webserver?
<DrPoO> m15k, yes it is...
<figuringout> BlueEagle: ouch! ok, thanks. what about this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/b43-fwcutter
<DrPoO> m15k, did you install apache2?
<m15k> no
<uazure> m15k: guess it depends on config
<Sahr> BluesKaj, Thanks so much for the help, I had been trying for about 3 days before you did this
<Sahr> So I am now a full time ubuntu users, huzzah
<m15k> got the problem with glassfish v3 and h2 database web interface
<DrPoO> m15k, which server did you install and how?
<ZykoticK9> uazure, you could search https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for PPAs with the updated versions
<uazure> if the socket is opened on *:80 then everything should be ok
<BlueEagle> figuringout: No clue.
<uazure> i guess
<figuringout> ok, thanks! let me see how it goes
<BluesKaj> Sahr, maybe it was just the right driver for broadcom that did the trick
<Sahr> BluesKaj,  I think that could be the case
<DrPoO> m15k, is there any particular reason on why you are using glassfish?
<DrPoO> m15k, have you tried tomcat?
<m15k> not yet
<m15k> but h2 web interface is the same problem
<krax> help c ould you tell me by visiting your native ubuntu video player not vlc  edit>preference.> display and tell me what you see in "type of visualization"
<m15k> DrPoO and gf is well integrated in my ide
<DrPoO> m15k, what is "h2 web interface"??
<m15k> DrPoO h2 is a database
<DrPoO> m15k, and you cant run you database natively on an SQL server?
<ganja_> hi, I have a problem about burning an iso file, how can I check that it comes from the DVD writer?
<DrPoO> m15k, or on another RDBMS
<m15k> DrPoO this is for developing purpose
<abhijit> ganja_, try another software?
<DrPoO> m15k, you should probably ask gf people about this problem then
<Stava> i accidentally change permissions on /var/lib/php5, how do i restore them? :p
<ganja_> I tried it doesn't worked either. I bet it's that
<ganja_> I can't understand the brasero log file
<m15k> DrPoO its strange cause h2 interface is standalone and not does not contact with gf
<coz_> ganja,   could you pastebin the log file at pastebin.com maybe one of us can see the issue
<ZykoticK9> ganja, honesetly i find Brasero pretty poor... (just a personal opinion - NOT fact)
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  I agree
<ganja_> I will coz
<ganja_> what do you use?
<ganja_> ZykoticK9
<uazure> m15k:
<uazure> sorry )
<ZykoticK9> ganja, i use K3b (BUT that requires KDE Libs, not what most would want)
<coz_> ganja,   personally I trust gnomebaker  on gnome
<DrPoO> m15k, are you using sun-java6-jre/jdk?
<abhijit> ganja_, try k3b
<m15k> DrPoO 1.6.0.20-b02
<coz_> ganja,   or gnomebaker if you have  gnome as your Desktop Environment
<ganja_> I will...but I'm not fond of KDE
<ganja_> http://pastebin.com/mDpm5eAr
<m15k> DrPoO thinking of an jre bug?
<coz_> ganja,   then dont install that...it will pull down a whole host of kde libs
<abhijit> !k3b | ganja_ to use k3b you dont need to install kde or kubuntu. issue is to make your cd drive work not - not using kde
<ubottu> ganja_ to use k3b you dont need to install kde or kubuntu. issue is to make your cd drive work not - not using kde: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<DrPoO> m15k, well the opensource java has always given me problems with eclipse and tomcat
<DrPoO> m15k,so i always install those programs by hand (not using apt-get)
<ZykoticK9> !away > easter_egg|off
<ubottu> easter_egg|off, please see my private message
<ganja_> I already have the kde libs for some applications, that's why I know I don't like a lot the KDE style
<ganja_> I will try gnomebaker, this some good
<ganja_> but why is brasero installed by default if gnomebaker is better?
<duffydack> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=isofile.iso always does me :)
<coz_> ganja,   I have no idea.... developer desires maybe
<walery> hello, can somebody tell my how to set cron as respawn, i don't understand this event.d idea
<coz_> ganja,   I cant recall any issues with gnomebaker   however with  brasero   burning iso images seems to fail all the time or  more often than not
<abhijit> !cron | walery
<ubottu> walery: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<duffydack> I used to have probs with brasero, but its fine now since 10.04
<uazure> well
<coz_> ganja,   I personally dont like k3b at all  but out of the ones available gnomebaker or k3b  would be the better 2
<uazure> who advised me to use ppa for mplayer, vlc etc?
<ZykoticK9> uazure, that would be me
<ganja> coz_, ganja_ is using my nick . Please dont ping with ganja_ in messages
<coz_> uazure,  are you having issues?
<coz_> ganja,  ah  I see
<ZykoticK9> coz_, uazure just stated they wanted updated versions
<uazure> yep
<uazure> $ mplayer
<uazure> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<m15k> DrPoo i tried it on another machine seems to be working, same jre :-/
<coz_> ganja_,   those were for you apparenlty    gnomebaker is my choice
<abhijit> ganja, do you own that nick? then you can enable nick protection
<ganja> abhijit, how
<ganja> ?
<ganja> i own this nick
<walery> ubottu: i need cron as respawn in my computer, i know how to use it. With dabian i was using inittab, but ubuntu do it in other way
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cl1FF> is there any way to give a command that maximizes a window?
<abhijit> ganja, no i forget the exact procedure but you can ask in #freenode
<DrPoO> m15k, sometimes you must rely on "magic"... :p
<coz_> which one is having the burning issue   ganja   or ganja_
<ganja> abhijit, thanx i l do so .
<ganja> ganja :)
<ganja> now better
<ganjaman> yeah
<ganjaman> I'm lazy to find a nick
<coz_> I am definitly confused
<murlidhar> ganjaman: me too very lzy
<ganjaman> it'as me who have a burning issue
<murlidhar> ganjaman: so i decided to have my name as nick
<abhijit> do that word 'ganja' have some meaning?
<abhijit> murlidhar, me too
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ganjaman> my name is already taken :(
<coz_> ok so now who is having burning issues   ganja   or ganjaman
<ganja> abhijit, ya :) meaning bald , and ... intoxicant :D
<ganjaman> yeah it's a sanskrit world for hemp
<abhijit> ganja, :D
<ganjaman> word*
<boghog> does anyone know how one can install a newer version of the subversion client on Ubuntu 10.04? neweest I can get in synaptic is 1.6.6, but I need a newer version to work around a problem with subversion 1.6.6 being strict about SSL certificates used by subversion/httpd servers
<oCean_> can we move on?
<duffydack> the 420
<m15k> is there any repository which provides actual jdk versions?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | boghog
<ubottu> boghog: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<m15k> *lazyman*
<ActionParsnip> boghog: there may be a ppa with a newer one
<abhijit> !java | m15k
<ubottu> m15k: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ZykoticK9> m15k, add the Partner repo
<nesuno2> Hi! In NetworkManager's ipv4 settings what means "Link-local only and lastly" and "Shared to other computers"?
<boghog> ActionParsnip, thanks
<coz_> boghog,  which version do you need ?
<KE1HA> boghog, if it's not in the repo's, only thing I can suggest is to build it from upstream sources. but there's risks in deps on that.
<boghog> coz_, not sure, something that is newer than 1.6.6 I guess :s  I only know that it works with 1.6.12 that I have running on a gentoo box
<KE1HA> boghog, Try a source build in a VM and see how it plays for you.
<coz_> boghog,  ok I have a link to download the source for 1.6.12   although I never have from this site    http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Version-Control/Subversion-3007.shtml
<m15k> abhijit ZykoticK9 : 1.6.0_20-b02 might not based on update 21?!
<boghog> hmm I found https://launchpad.net/~mdiers/+ppa-packages
<m15k> which came witch partner repo
<boghog> seems there are some >1.6.6 packages in there
<SYstem_Of_A_> Hi all!
<SYstem_Of_A_> How are you?
<ZykoticK9> !hi | SYstem_Of_A_
<ubottu> SYstem_Of_A_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DrPoO> great how are you?
<boghog> oh I found one with 1.6.12: https://launchpad.net/~svn/+archive/ppa  thanks for the pointers guys <3
<mrandrzejak> hello all! is there an ubuntu netbook specific IRC channel?
<SYstem_Of_A_> I am feeling great!
<ZykoticK9> mrandrzejak, nope - here
<sed`> How can I make a 2nd hard drive (S-ATA connected) behave like an external storage device? If it's connected, it should show up on the desktop like a USB stick, possibly auto-mounted without an entry in /etc/fstab.
<coz_> boghog,  there you go :)
<mrandrzejak> ok, thanks. is there any way to increase the size of the icons in Ubuntu netbook?
<mikebeecham> hi there, is there an easy way to access SMB shares on 10.04 or will I need to install SAMBA?
<sed`> would I have to modify the UDisks rules for that?
<ZykoticK9> sed`, mutually exclusive - fstab mounted stuff doesn't show on desktop
<sed`> ZykoticK9: i don't want it in /etc/fstab
<SYstem_Of_A_> What is the topic of this room?
<oCean_> SYstem_Of_A_: this is ubuntu technical support, for social chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> sed`, then i don't think it's going to show up???
<murlidhar> SYstem_Of_A_: do a /topic :)
<abhijit> SYstem_Of_A_, type /topic
<KE1HA> sed`, if you've not partitioned it, use the Disk Utility to create a partitions & Mount Point.
<sed`> ZykoticK9: yeah, that's the point. I want it to behave like an external storage device, e.g. an USB storage medium.
<KE1HA> as in /data or something
<ZykoticK9> sed`, i'm unaware of that option - best of luck
<KE1HA> That's how I mount an LVM 2x 1TB drives / data
<sed`> KE1HA: at the moment I've manually created an fstab entry and it works just fine but I'd rather have it behave like a USB stick. I guess one would have to modify HAL or UDisks rules for that?
<KE1HA> Just make it a (rw) mot ping /dev/sdx /data (rw) and should be good to go.
<sed`> at some point in the hotplug chain some script obviously decides whether a drive should be treated as "removable" and auto-mounted
<KE1HA> Mounting it not mot ping :-) sri
<Vigo_> mrandrzejak: I am sure there is, although I do not use the Netbook remix, it is usually in gconf or System>Preferences>Appearance
<KE1HA> sed`, it wont Hot-Plug as a normal USB device, there's no way to do that, unless it's actually a USB device.
<sed`> KE1HA: okay, well thanks for pointing out the GUI way to determine mount points. that's good enough for this case.
<KE1HA> It's simple, and workes pretty easy.
<govind> hello
<abhijit> hi
<govind> its the first time i an using xchat
<sed`> hello govind
<govind> hello sed`
<abhijit> !hi | govind
<ubottu> govind: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<govind> guys i have problems browsing some websites in firefox
<govind> 3.7
<govind> in linux x86_64
<govind> some pages never load
<ZykoticK9> !enter | govind
<ubottu> govind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<govind> thanks for the info
<mikebeecham> hi there, is there an easy way to access SMB shares on 10.04 or will I need to install SAMBA?
<Vigo_> govind: Are you also new to Ubuntu?
<murlidhar> !#237373
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, Places / network
<BluesKaj> bbl, stuff to do
<govind> well not exactly to new
<Pici> murlidhar: There is no bug parsing here.
<govind> but only now i am knowing it in depth
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: will I be able to mount each share under 'places' upon reboot?
<murlidhar> oh. i guess there was earlier. as far as i remember.
<Pici> murlidhar: Never.
<Vigo_> govind: Ok, Is your system updated and such?
<govind> yeah
<murlidhar> Pici: i remember.
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: or will I need to edit fstab again?
<govind> i tried to install firefox 4 beta
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, sorry i don't understand?  Places looks for SMB shares, do your shares change after reboot?
<abhijit> murlidhar, that is in bug channel, not here
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, fstab not required
<govind> but couldnt even go to the webpage to download it
<murlidhar> abhijit: you mean ubuntu+1
<murlidhar> ?
<abhijit> no
<Wavesonics> i need JAVA_HOME in my path, but i cant find where it should point to, im using OpenJDK, any ideas?
<abhijit> murlidhar, ubuntu-bugs
<Vigo_> govind: I am guessing that it is some browser settings, did or have you edited any of the Prefs settings?
<govind> none
<murlidhar> nah in feisty days... it was here.
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: perhaps I am not explaining myself here.  I know that I can view my shares under network...but what I want is to be able to have those shares automounted for when Ubuntu reboots....so I switch on my machine, Ubuntu boots, I go to places...and my shares are all listed there
<Pici> abhijit, murlidhar; Many ubuntu channels parse bugs, but not this one.
<abhijit> Pici, i see
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: so I wondered if there was an easy way to do that
<govind> i just installed flashblock to see if i can disable any problems due to falsh
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, ya, add them to fstab
<govind> but so for no positive results
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, easy as editing fstab?
<govind> installed opera and chrome too
<govind> still a negative result
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: I backed up my old fstab, just in case :D
<mrandrzejak> Is there any way to increase the size of the icons in Ubuntu netbook?
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, wise man :)
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: i thank you :D
<Vigo_> govind: That is the error then, or appears to be, there is a clicky on that to allow or dis-allow scripts, there in is usually where the page load error occurs.
<Vigo_> govind: Have you restarted since these installs?
<govind> yes
<uazure1> govind: u can block flash by opera (10.60+)
<govind> this problem has been going on for a month
<skumara> how do i find out what is using my network bandwith?
<uazure1> in opera:config
<uazure1> google for it
<Vigo_> govind: Have you ran the CLI apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> !google > uazure1
<ubottu> uazure1, please see my private message
<govind> well
<govind> the  thing is my internet connection is very slow <0.5 Mbps> and it takes eons to download a lot of packages
<govind> so i install only specific ones
<uazure1> govind: u should do that :)
<govind> i will run an update overnight
<govind> definitely
<govind> thanks for the help uazure1
<govind> and vigo_
<govind> :)
<ganjaman> re, k3b told me that cdrecord didn't have a permission, when I grant it I got "cdrecord returned an unknow error (code 254)" and "Sometimes using TAO writing mode solves this issue"
<uazure1> does anyone can help me in testing .webm video
<Vigo_> govind: That is wise, a system that is not updated is very poorly configured, also make backups in the off line times.
<uazure1> someone with opera 10.60+ browser for example
<govind> yeah . i just got a new HDD yesterday
<uazure1> of some chromium build that supports webm
<wilhart> do i have to format usb stick before i unetbooting image on it?
<abhijit> m back
<govind> so i am in the process of backing up data
<abhijit> wilhart, yes
<abhijit> wilhart, with fat16 or 32
<wilhart> abhijit: how doi format it 32?
<abhijit> wilhart, using gparted
<PsyNet> I've installed an application however the bin isn't in the /usr/bin/ dir, So I can't run it via just putting dmd in terminal
<PsyNet> How mite I fix this?
<tucemiux> govind, what's the question? all in one line
<Kjeldor> where is my setting that when i close the lid on my laptop, it should be "nothing happens"
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: ok...can i REALLY test your linux knowledge now?
<israfel> wilhart, I believe when it says FAT it means the 32 version.
<Frankiitaa> does somebody knows some software to know how much download?
<coz_> psych787,  which application is this?
<Vigo_> govind: You are wiser than many many users, I can never stress how important and easy it is to repair a broken system with a  simple backup plan/routine.
<wilhart> israfel: what is the command in console?
<coz_> PsyNet,  which application is this
<govind> well . its just that my browsers are not loading webpages
<coz_> psych787,  sorry wrong nick
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, ummm is it about mounting SMB shares with fstab?  if so I'm NOT the person to ask - i don't do Windows stuff anymore.
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<PsyNet> coz_ dmd the D compiler
<govind> well its just that a lot of webpages like wired.com
<coz_> PsyNet,  ok hold on
<mikebeecham> ok, I would have thought it's more linux based...if I may?  you can always say...Dont know!
<govind>  techreport.com are not loading in my browsers
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, ask away
<govind> so i wanted to know if there is anything i can do to solve it
<Dravekx> can someone help me transfer files from my CD to a directory on ubuntu server? I'm not sure how to do it via SSH.
<Kjeldor> where is my setting that when i close the lid on my laptop, it should be "nothing happens"
<Frankiitaa> how can i to know how much download from inet?
<wilhart> please?
<Vigo_> govind: Have you tried any of the Debian or unbranded browsers?
<wilhart> israfel: what is the command in console?
<ZykoticK9> Kjeldor, System / Preference / Power Management
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: I have moved across my fstab, and I now see my shares listed under Places....I will click on one...let's say "albums"...it mounts albums and now I have two lots of Albums listed....why the duplication?
<wilhart> israfel: for formatttin fat53
<govind> none
<wilhart> 32
<govind>  vigo_
<govind> i just use firefox , opera and chrome
<uazure1> govind: try "nc techreport.com 80"
<guampa> Frankiitaa: what do you mean?
<uazure1> in console
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 10.04, fresh installed but no sound. in lspci i can see my intel hda card, the modules are loaded and i tried the soundproblem documentation. so i dont know where i can find the solution to get sound working
<uazure1> they type "GET /"
<{bosco}> i have installed 2 copys of winxp and one copy of ubuntu 10.04 when i installed grub2 it removed my windows from grub any ideas on how to get that back when eding the grub file???
<uazure1> and press enter
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, don't use Places if you have them in fstab - just use Nautilus/cli to go to the mount point you used in fstab
<uazure1> until get somethign
<govind> uazure1 :
<govind> mid if i ask what nc is ??
<Kjeldor> I dont want to "suspend" my laptop when my lid closes, can i do something about that?
<coz_> PsyNet,  I did find this  http://www.digitalmars.com/d/archives/digitalmars/D/learn/dmd_on_ubuntu_installation_16486.html
<Frankiitaa> guampa i want to know my total download by mont
<uazure1> ortsvorsteher: try to switch over device outputs in sound settings
<Frankiitaa> or week
<uazure1> govind: nc is netcat
<KFC> how can I make grub react to my arrows keys better
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: so if I want them listed under places, for easy accessibility, I will have to put up with the double listing?
<ZykoticK9> Kjeldor, System / Preference / Power Management
<KFC> it lags
<Vigo_> govind: That might be a good test, your choice there, Empathy , IceCat, Midori or about twenty others, is always worth testing to see if it is the rendering or capture agent.
<Oer> govind, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/wired.com
<ortsvorsteher> uazure1, i try
<uazure1> govind: raw tcp/udp viewer :)
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, sounds like you don't really want the in Fstab if you want to use Places instead
<Kjeldor> ZykoticK9 there is no option for what I want there
<uazure1> govind: nice in testing network
<govind> got it :)
<ZykoticK9> Kjeldor, really?  I'd have to go grab my laptop - but i was sure there was an option about "lid" in there
<k5220> ea
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: I just want them easily accessible without me having to go into network all the time.  Also it means that I can add music to Banshee / RB easier if they are listed?
<mikebeecham> unless I'm missing a trick somewhere
<gnugr> anyone knows what i need to make Poedit works
<Dravekx> Can someone help me mount a second drive, copy files to it, and make it a symlink?
<govind> Oer : it says its just down for me
<Kjeldor> I dont want to "suspend" my laptop when my lid closes, only options are SUSPEND, HIBERNATE AND SHUTDOWN. I dont want any of those. I want "Do Nothing" can i do something about that?
<govind> so shall try updating it tonight
<ZykoticK9> gnugr, "poedit - gettext catalog editor" what is poedit exactly?
<Oer> here it is up, govind. but it is a test, handy
<tucemiux> Dravekx, do you want to mount that second drive permanently or just temporarily?
<guampa> Frankiitaa: vnstats maybe
<Dravekx> tucemiux, its permanent
<gnugr> text editor for C and g++
<govind> Oer : yeah . thanks for the info . it will help me in the future
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, personally, i'd recommend using Fstab and forgetting about Places...
<ortsvorsteher> uazure1, still no success
<govind> anyway thanks for the help guys . i was a little intimidated in using IRC first
<m15k> DrPoO also tried with tomcat
<govind> now i like it
<Frankiitaa> guampa ok thanks i ll take a look
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: but putting them into fstab displays them in places, no/
<guampa> welcome
<m15k> DrPoO same result
<uazure1> govind: so u still can't open that page?
<govind> nope
<govind> will update my system
<govind> and see it that helps
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, then perhaps I'm not understanding...  Places double mounts them when you click though?
<Dravekx> tucemiux, it is already installed, but I do not know how to access it. I want to symlink it so I can access my files on it via the web.
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: yessir
<uazure1> ortsvorsteher: make some music "play"
<Dravekx> tucemiux, all my files are on a DVD
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, sorry I have no idea then?  good luck man.
<tucemiux> Dravekx, step 1. make a mount point, sudo mkdir /media/mymountpointhere step 2. Identify the device, sudo fdisk -l  3. Now that you know which drive it is, ex /dev/sdb you need to find the UUID: sudo blkid, 4.  Configure your /etc/fstab to mount it to the mount point your created using the UUID -- once you have a mount point and UUID let me know and Ill help you with this step
<PsyNet> coz_ I tried using $ PATH=$PATH:$HOME/dmd/linux/bin  but that didn't work
<uazure1> do u see any channels of your audio device?
<uazure1> govind: see private message
<ortsvorsteher> i try with aplay to play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav uazure1
<ortsvorsteher> any channels? uazure1
<tucemiux> Dravekx, forget about my last post, you are NOT explaining yourself, you ask about a hard drive now a DVD -- ask your question again -- ****all in one line ***
<uazure1> i have about 15 different outputs
<Dravekx> tucemiux, ty :)
<Ario> hay guys i have a new problem, i for some reason can no longer use my wifi, i ran the nm-tool and it shows wlan0 state as disconnected how do i go about sorting this?
<coz_> PsyNet,  mm  let me check again
<uazure1> for my emu10k sound card
<uazure1> two of them works
<uazure1> :)
<ActionParsnip> Ario: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   ,do you see access points?
<KFC> How can I make grub react better to my arrow keys?
<ActionParsnip> KFC: make sure your BIOS has keyboard set to legacy support
<tucemiux> Dravekx, i dont know what youre doing, dont know i helped, youre not being clear as to what the problem is
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, "It's like teling water to "be wet" it achieves nothing."  excellent :)  </ot>
<KFC> ActionParsnip, it won't affect anything else will it?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: some people just need telling
<minimec> Ario: Do you have a harware switch for wlan? ;) That's a common error...
<ActionParsnip> KFC: no, shouldnt do
<KFC> ok, also, grub is a bit slow on the loading time
<abhijain> hello
<coz_> PsyNet,   not sure   I now dmd  is closed source and it open source  buddy is  gdc
<psych787> coz_: No problem.
<tucemiux> Ario, either hardware switch you can just switch on or something like "Fn+F2" key combination that would turn off your wireless
<abhijain> abhijit: helo
<Ario> wlan0 said failed to read scan data
<mikebeecham> Is anyone here who really understands SMB shares, Fstab, etc?
<abhijit> abhijain, ??
<coz_> PsyNet,   have you tried using gdc ?
<abhijain> abhijit: any idea how can i  install devnagri font for open office
<Vigo_> KFC: Grub2?
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, i understand fstab -- but what's the real question: ****all in one line***
<abhijit> !smb | mikebeecham read this
<ubottu> mikebeecham read this: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coz_> abhijain,  have you installed it on the system?
<abhijit> abhijain, you can type in oo in devanagari using ibus
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: i'd give you mine but my wifi needs the driver compiling when i get home
<Ario> my wireless is controlled by a touch panel above the keyboard and it doesnt do anything in ubuntu
<KFC> yES VIGO_
<KFC> sorry for caps
<PsyNet> coz_ It's ok I'm using an IDE & in amongst the settings it does allow you to alter the location of the dmd bin
<abhijain> abhijit: i have book.doc format e book which is in hindi and now i want to read it
<coz_> abhijain,   if you installed it on the system did you also refenerate the font cache?  it should show up
<coz_> PsyNet,  cool... i was getting a bit confused  :)
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: very good point...sorry!  Ok, I have just done a clean install of 10.04 and used my backup of fstab.  I can see all of my shares listed under 'places'.  This is what I want.  However, when I click any of the shares within Places, it then seems to mount the share and list it twice under places.  Is there any way I can just have them listed under Places, click them and keep the share listed only once?
<mikebeecham> I dont understand why it duplicates
<Dravekx> tucemiux, I have a sda1 *boot* (Linux), a sda2 (extended) and sda5 (linux swap) .. does that mean my 2nd drive is split?
<abhijit> abhijain, follow coz_
<Vigo_> KFC: Have you added or made any configuration edits to the .grub loaded?
<Dravekx> tucemiux, sda 1 is my main drive, but i think sda 2 and sda5 are one drive.
<coz_> abhijain,   did you already install it in  /usr/share/fonts  ?
<KFC> I've added a custom menu, but it was slow before that Vigo_
<abhijain> coz_: no
<abhijit> !font | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<panbinji> hello
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, sda is all one drive, the numbers after are different partitions on that drive, sdb would be a 2nd drive
<KE1HA> Dravekx, no, those are all /dev/sda  there just diffrent partitions on the same physical drive.
<abhijit> !hi | panbinji
<ubottu> panbinji: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: its all one one drive.../dev/sda  the numbers after are partition numbers
<panbinji> who is i
<Dravekx> oh
<coz_> abhijain,   what is the name of the font again?
<Dravekx> Oh, i see
<sed`> Dravekx: PC drive partitions are numbered /dev/sd*[1-4] for the primary partitions, /dev/sd*[5-...] for logical partitions
<Vigo_> KFC: Dual Booting? (I am looking at some data on that now)
<Dravekx> :)
<Ario> wlan0 said failed to read scan data: network is down
<KFC> Dual booted with windows 7 Vigo_
<guntbert> panbinji:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<SwissFox> Hey everybody
<coz_> SwissFox,  hey guy
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, sounds like youre mounting the shares twice, how do you have the shared places configured??  Everything in your fstab should have its own mount point and be mounted, must be something with your fstab
<panbinji> 我是ywyg
<panbinji> 我是谁
<Dravekx> sd', cool. ty.
<ActionParsnip> Ario: ok, what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product    ? One line will identify the wireless chip
<klay> i have a question, i am trying to take a online test, all they require is flash, java, and mozilla.
<maco> !cn | panbinji
<ubottu> panbinji: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<madmax_x> hello all quick question...i have a pptp server i connect one of my ubuntu servers to...the problem is the connection will drop and i have to manually reconnect to the vpn...is there a quick and dirty way to have it autoreconnect if the ubuntubox cannot ping 192.168.x.1?
 * SwissFox has been trying to get compiz to work on a powermac g5 with an ATI graphics card
<ActionParsnip> klay: ok, install them
<klay> but the problem is for some reason even if you have those installed on your machine, they wont let you procede
<SwissFox> But I take it it doesnt work
<klay> cause your not running windows
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: I have created folders relevant to the shares under Media....so I have media > albums, movies, tv shows, etc....would this be a good first point?
<klay> i dont want to mess with virtual box now
<tucemiux> Dragnslicer, /dev/sda means hard drive one, you can break up the hard drive into partitions, /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 is the same hard drive just different partitions
<madmax_x> i have autoconnect enabled in nm-applet but it doesent reconnect
<coz_> madmax_x,   I dont know but if no one here can answer that go to the ##linux channel ...they may be able to solve it
<abhijit> when i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in my ctrl alt fn session (while i am in my non sudo account) then it say there is no updates. but when i come in my admin account and manualy check for update then there are updates? how this possible?
<ActionParsnip> klay: can you use: www.pastie.org   to give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep java
<klay> but i thing its screwed up they deny you the test cause you are running linux
<madmax_x> thnx coz_
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip, he has a problem with his hard drive or his DVD or something
<ZykoticK9> klay, as an alternative to VBox you could try installing firefox (and pluggins) in Wine (which will appear to the site to be running on windows)
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: gotcha
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: may I go to pm with you, so that I can show you a pastebin of my fstab?
<abhijit> abhijain, ping
<SwissFox> so does anybody know about the whole compiz on a G5 deal?
<coz_> ok guys I have to break here    hopefully retune later
<Dravekx> tucemiux, the 2nd drive is /dev/sdb1 and the UUID is 6C50BBAD50BB7D00 (NTFS)
<klay> that works?
<SwissFox> I would mess around, but today is my second day using ubuntu...
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, sorry im kinda busy, your best bet is the room, if I dont reply someone else will
<abhijit> !manual | SwissFox
<ubottu> SwissFox: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<qww> check out this site www.usawireless,com
<SwissFox> thanks guys
<tucemiux> Dravekx, umm... I still dont know what your question is, you were talking about a hard drive and then about a DVD, you need to ask your question again, all ***in one line****
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: no worries - ok, so as a first port of call, am I right to create elevant share folders within /media?  so media/albums, etc?
<SwissFox> Do I type !manual into the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Ario: I use the AR5001+ in my server and is the one I screwed. You can use this guide to compile the driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<abhijit> SwissFox, no
<SwissFox> because that didnt do anything XD
<SwissFox> where do I put that then?
<abhijit> SwissFox, folow the link given by ubottu
<SwissFox> ahhhh
<ZykoticK9> SwissFox, !manual was just sent for the link to the Ubuntu Manual (general Ubuntu help)
<SwissFox> k
<KFC> Vigo_, I might be doing something else if you could please highlight me
<Vigo_> KFC: I found an older, (9,10) on it, may help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/420933 <: there are sublinks at top I am still looking...
<KFC> ok thank you
<wilhart> how do i in dolphine see .* files?
<ZykoticK9> SwissFox, don't think that will help you with your ATI+Compiz issue :|
<maco> SwissFox: do you have restricted drivers enabled for the ati card?
<pkundu> I am trying to install 10.04 in my computer But after the boot where it says to chose to install or run live CD my keyboard freeze and cant give input. I am using ps/2 keyboard and mouse.My processor is Pentium D 820 on an Intel MB.
<maco> SwissFox: im not even sure they're available for powerpc...
<pkundu> please help me
<Dravekx> tucemiux, I have a 2nd hard drive on my home server. I have videos on a DVD.  I want to symlink the 2nd drive to a media folder i haave created, then copy the videos from the dvd to the 2nd drive, so i can access them via the network.
<klay> zykotic k9 have you done this before?
<abhijit> when i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in my ctrl alt fn session (while i am in my non sudo account) then it say there is no updates. but when i come in my admin account and manualy check for update then there are updates? how this possible?
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, i dont know what you mean by "shares", what is your definition of a "share"?  A share is usually a folder that you can make accessible to other computers on the network
<Ario> ActionParsnip i will give it a go
<ZykoticK9> !tab | klay
<ubottu> klay: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tucemiux> Dravekx, step 1. make a mount point, sudo mkdir /media/mymountpointhere step 2. Identify the device, sudo fdisk -l  3. Now that you know which drive it is, ex /dev/sdb you need to find the UUID: sudo blkid, 4.  Configure your /etc/fstab to mount it to the mount point your created using the UUID -- once you have a mount point and UUID let me know and Ill help you with this step
<ldlework> Can anyone help me get Baderports working for Synaptic?
<maco> abhijit: your non-sudo account cant check for updates
<ZykoticK9> klay, yes - but last time i tried it failed :(  My steps documented at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/cbc-videos-on-ubuntu
<_Trullo> I have a disks installed in my computer, they are named sdc/sdb/sde/sdf, I put in one more, then sde became sdf.. is this normal?
<Dravekx> tucemiux, i did that already. now what?
<ldlework> I did what the site said, but I don't see its packages anywhere
<abhijit> maco,  you ddnt read the question correctly
<Dravekx> oh wait. LOL
<Vigo_> KFC: And here is one on Lucid,Windows and such: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/533643
<tucemiux> Dravekx, so basically what I need you to do is to A) have a mount point created for the hard drive B) you need to knwo the UUID of the hard drive, do you have that information on hand?
<maco> abhijit: "(while i am in my non sudo account) " doesnt mean you're in your non-sudo account?
<klay> all they ask for is mozilla2.0+ , java VM and ability to spam you with popups and winblows98
<klay> or greater
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: ok...On my mac downstairs I have an external HDD connected to it.  This contains a number of folders, such as albums, movies, tv shows, etc.  These have all been shared.  Now, upstairs on ubuntu I have used fstab to access these shares in such a way as they auto mount upon bootup and list under Places...
<abhijit> maco the sentest just before that bracket read that
<maco> abhijit: im reading that as "i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as my non-sudo account" since you put that parenthetical there.  if that's not what you mean, then why the parenthetical?
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: so now, I want to be able to click one of these shares under places, and it open up.  This it does, but upon opening up the share it then duplicates the share name within Places.  So if I click on the share "albums", I then see Albums listed twice within Places
<abhijit> maco,  ok forget that
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, go to your "/etc/fstab",  most likely youre mounting these shares --- you need to make sure the mount points exist in your hard drive,  your fstab should hav ea reference to something like /media/shareone etc. make sure these exist
<abhijit> when i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in my admin account in ctrl alt fn session  then it say there is no updates. but when i come in my admin account and manualy check for update then there are updates? how this possible?
<abhijit> maco ^^^^
<ZykoticK9> _Trullo, the sdX letters are determined by drive input on the motherboard/controller
<Somelauw> I installed a propierty driver of Nvidia, but now it takes much longer to boot.
<maco> abhijit: are you actually clicking the "check for updates" button or just still seeing a notification of updates?
<klay> wasnt the tool to setup wine called wine-tools
<klay> ?
<Dravekx> tucemiux, yes. but i need to repartition the drive. it seems to be in NTFS format instead of ext4. or do I mount it first?
<abhijit> maco,  no i am going to update manager and clicking on update button
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: yes...I have done this.  In line with fstab I have created relevant 'receiving' folder within 'media'...so on my ubuntu machine I currently have media/albums, media/movies, etc
<tucemiux> Dravekx, you need to unmount your hard drive to format it
<abhijit> maco i want to know why my ctrl alt f1 session dont show updates?
<KFC> viga_
<maco> abhijit: i'm guessing a bug
<abhijit> maco ohhh
<KFC> vigo_ It doesn't take a few minutes
<abhijit> maco should i submit bug?
<Pici> abhijit: Can you try doing apt-get dist-upgrade and seeing if it gives you updates?
<KFC> but it takes quite some tim
<KE1HA> The other question, why use ctrl+alt F1, when a simple terminal wouls suffice.
<maco> Pici: oh yeah good point
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, chown the mount points to yourself, sudo chown username:username /media/mountpoint
<madduck> how do I encrypt an Ubuntu system, i.e. the entire harddrive?
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, i don't see updates available on terminal?  is that a feature/option?
<abhijit> Pici, but thats the distribution upgrade naa?  i am talking about regular updates?
<madduck> must I go via external harddisk?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | no abhijit
<ubottu> no abhijit: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, hey you all wait you all are getting me wrong
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> wait
<maco> abhijit: dist-upgrade != do-release-upgrade
<Dravekx> tucemiux, ok. first then. how do I repartition a secondary drive and format it to ext4?
<abhijit> see i explaing again
<abhijit> no wait
<FloodBot4> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tucemiux> Dravekx, first isntall gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted
<maco> abhijit: apt-get dist-upgrade, despite the stupid name, does not change what version of ubuntu you have
<maco> abhijit: it just lets new packages be added and old ones be removed. aptitude (smartly) renamed it to full-upgrade to remove the confusion
<tucemiux> Dravekx, after you install gparted, fire it up, sudo gparted --- once in gparted make sure your phasers point to the correct drive, you will have the option to unmount the hard drive then format it
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, sorry - re-read your earlier question.  I use "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" for most command line updates?
<m15k> abhijit do you use amd64?
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: gksudo gparted    dude, sudo isnt for gui apps
<abhijit> condition 1) i am log in to my admin account. then i go to system->admin->update manager then i click on update button then it shows me updates and i install those updats. now see condition 2) now i log into my non sudo account. ok? now i press ctrl + alt + f1 right? now it will take me to witought x session. right? then from there i login to admin account i tpe admin username i typ admin password. now i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. and the
<abhijit> n it dotn show any update? but actaully there are update?????
<abhijit> maco ZykoticK9 Pici now you got me?
<tucemiux> Dravekx, gksudo gparted as ActionParsnip sez
<abhijit> m15k, yes
<Dravekx> i dont have a gui
<maco> abhijit: /after/ you install updates in condition 1 there should not be any remaining
<tucemiux> Dravekx, you have ubuntu server?
<Pici> abhijit: The gui does the equivilent of an apt-get dist-upgrade, so if you aren't doing that on the tty, then you won't see the same thing.
<Dravekx> tucemiux, yes.
<maco> abhijit: but "apt-get upgrade" will only show SOME of what "apt-get dist-upgrade"  shows
<abhijit> maco,  Pici ok i understood. so i need to do dist-upgrade? ok thanks
<tucemiux> Dravekx, you have to use a command line utility to do that then, sorry I forgot the utility to do that
<Dravekx> tucemiux, (gpartedbin:5978): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  ~ I think this only works with a gui
<Dravekx> lol
<tucemiux> Dravekx, use the command line utlity, try fdisk [hard drive]
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, gparted is GnomeParted - you could check out the cli app "parted"
<tucemiux> Dravekx, sudo fdisk [HARDDRIVE]
<guntbert> Dravekx: did you see the ubuntu server guide?
<abhijit> maco, so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade will be right command? if not then?
<Dravekx> gunbert, im looking as tucemiux helps me.
<maco> abhijit: no
<guntbert> Dravekx: ok :)
<maco> abhijit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<abhijit> maco,  ok thanks
<qwe> Hello. Is there any network manager package GNOME analogue for KDE
<qwe> ?
<tucemiux> Dravekx, you should be able to format the drive with fdisk, let me know when youre done
<qwe> Hello
<qwe> Can anyone help me here?
<abhijain> abhijit: hello
<ibrahim> hello
<erUSUL> qwe: knetworkmanager ?
<fredo> I want to install package but the order of installing is wrong??
<guntbert> qwe: there is the network manager applet, it should be installed on your system
<fredo> wat 2 do??
<qwe> erUSUL: Is it installed by default in KDE?
<abhijit> abhijain, not to me ask in general
<erUSUL> qwe: dunno; i guess so. probably in #kubuntu they know for sure
<guntbert> qwe: sorry, I misread -- ignore me
<fission6> how do i get application / window icon to show in my windows? they show when minimized
<qwe> erUSUL: Thanks
<erUSUL> qwe: is network-manager-kde nowadays
<qwe> Can anyone give me proper details about using SpamAssasin??
<m15k> abhijit do your webserver use ip4 or ip6?
<ZykoticK9> fission6, screenshot?
<fredo> If i inatall any package it gives always an error ...this package is not install first install it....
<abhijit> m15k, i dont know :-o
<qwe> erUSUL: lemme chk
<abhijit> m15k, why are you asking me that? :-o
<fredo> what is t order??
<cbrinke1> Is Upstart ready for developers to be making jobs for it?
<abhijit> abhijain, come in im
<ZykoticK9> fredo, "sudo apt-get -f install" if you have a broken package(s)
<cbrinke1> I am hitting multiple serious bugs, some of which I can only recover from if I reboot?
<qwe> erUSUL: No thats an applet
<m15k> abhijit because i cant access mine via browser, when im not connected to the internet
<qwe> Can anyone give me proper details about using SpamAssasin??
<erUSUL> qwe: what do you expect it to be? nm-applet is an applet too
<abhijit> m15k, i dont know
<abhijit> bye
<Dravekx> tucemiux, i keep getting this. should I reboot the server? WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) Syncing disks.
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, that message mean you have to reboot to apply changes to partition table
<fredo> my frnd gave me the d/w packages.... how should i make order i.e. repository???
<Dravekx> cool :D hope it comes back online. LOL
<abhijain> coz
<shro0ms> it's not letting me copy anything to my usb. its telling me that its a "Read-only file system"
<ZykoticK9> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<tucemiux> Dravekx, what did you use for HARD DRIVE in fdisk ?
<ZykoticK9> fredo, d/w?
<qwe> erUSUL: Well.. no not an applet.. Have you used Network Manager (from Administration option in menu maybe) in GNOME?
 * Mud|afk slaps ZykoticK9
<fredo>  download
<Mud|afk> cya :W
<ZykoticK9> fredo, are these standard ubuntu DEBs or from a 3rd party?  (can you install these programs using default repository is my question)
<fredo> third party
<fredo> yes
<TiK> shro0ms: it mounted ro ?
<ZykoticK9> fredo, 3rd party - or they are in the default repo?
<fredo> they are third party
<ZykoticK9> fredo, then order is important - sorry I can't help.
<fredo> extension is .deb
<abhijit> abhijain, come in im
<TiK> fredo: dpkg -i filename
<fredo> any hint
<tucemiux> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<StPiere> hello, i after updating grub i cannot start windows 7 - NTLDR is missing
<e01> how can i setup to resize windows with alt+2nd button of mouse instand of alt+scroll
<StPiere> any solution ?
<Ario> how do i get the network applet back in the system tray?
<fredo> i tried dpkg
<e01> when using compiz
<TiK> fredo: whats th error then?
<tucemiux> StPiere, that is not a problem with grub, it's a problem with windows, first fix windows and then reinstall grub
<guntbert> fredo: are you certain that the software you want is not in the repos anyway?
<ZykoticK9> fredo, there is an alternative to dpkg which does some dependency checking - sorry i don't remember the name
<StPiere> ok ,thanks
<xangua> Ario: first, do you have the notification area in the panel¿ if not add it first; second: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<TiK> fredo: whats the error?
<daglees> How do you make your machine respond to pings?
<aeon-ltd> e01: http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM#Keybindings
<abhijit> abhijain, ping
<qwe> Can anyone give me proper details about using SpamAssasin??
<daglees> I can access its web server and other services but I can't ping it
<blinkyb> how to retrive system information using terminal? or any other way?
<fredo> error is it says these package r not install  first inatall them
<daglees> It doesn't respond
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: like what kind of system info?
<shro0ms> TiK: yea, i don't know why
<TiK> fredo: uhm paste me the acctual error in PM
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd: ram, cpus, etc..
<fredo> i want to know the order
<TiK> shro0ms: remount it?
<erUSUL> blinkyb: sudo lshw
<Ario> xangua it showed me  this when i used nm-applet ** (nm-applet:10618): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<TiK> shro0ms: idk why it mounted in ro
<blinkyb> erUSUL: yeah exactly. thanks a lot.
<shro0ms> TiK: thanks. worked. tha'ts really freaking weird
<fredo> when i install wine by using dpkg then it says first install these 3 packages
<bosco> http://pastebin.com/nbReL9UT look at this anytime i select anther file from grub to boot other than ubuntu it loads windows loader MBR and not just loading windows how to dii fix that that is my grub .cfg  file??????
<ZykoticK9> fredo, wine is in default repo (or updated PPA)
<e01> aeon-ltd, i am setting it up
<fredo> i m giving u an example
<e01> but it won`t initiate resizing
<TiK> ZykoticK9: the repo wine sucks
<Dravekx> what's the command line to create a ext4 file system?
<KE1HA> wine1.2 is fairly descent.
<|PHANTOm|> is anyone having trouble with suspend/hibernate after last kernel upgrade?
<lov255> dravekk: fdisk
<TiK> KE1HA: I installed wine1.2 from the repos and it wasnt 1.2
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, mkfs.ext4
<Dravekx> ZykoticK9, ahhh :)
<bosco> anyone??
<TiK> fredo: if you don't start your problem I can not help you
<TiK> er state
<lov255> bocco whats the question?
<fredo> ??
<KE1HA> TiK, Sri, dont know why, mine is 1.2
<ibrahim> open vpn configuration
<TiK> fredo: what is th problem?
<ibrahim> open vpn configuration
<ibrahim> open vpn configuration
<ibrahim> open vpn configuration
<FloodBot4> ibrahim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiK> KE1HA: with wine --version whas it say
<aar>  Hi, I've got a small cluster running (3 clients). 1. Is it possible to run mencoder on the cluster as a distributed process? 2. Would I need to recompile mencoder for it to work as a distributed process?
<KE1HA> wine-1.2.11
<TiK> KE1HA: weird mines 1.3 now :P
<bosco> http://pastebin.com/nbReL9UT look at this anytime i select anther file from grub to boot other than ubuntu it loads windows loader MBR and not just loading windows how to dii fix that that is my grub .cfg  file??????
<KE1HA> :-) .. So Im behind as well :-)
<TiK> KE1HA: its dev.. not stable the one from repos was 1.1.4
<jimcooncat> I'm preseeding a lubuntu install -- what do I put in for tasksel tasksel/first multiselect?
<TiK> KE1HA: for me..
<fredo> Tik: my friend download 3 party package for me,now when install using dpkg it says first insatll given packages in the order....
<KE1HA> TiK, Ahh Ok that may be it then.
<fredo> third party
<fredo> tik:
<pepePlu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9739979#post9739979
<KE1HA> TiK, I only use it fer testing small apps, Notepad and things to make sure it works.
<TiK> fredo: wel it might be the .deb ...
<TiK> KE1HA: it wouldnt run MAME for me
<pepePlu> please help :D
<KE1HA> I have no real need for Wine
<fredo> yes it is .deb
<abhijit> hey
<abhijit> in which file does google desktpo sotres its indexing?
<blinkyb> erUSUL: what is that colored terminal-like thing in this picture? http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/161/5/5/My_June_Linux_Screenshot__s_by_soresvan.png
<hager> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<abhijit> !hi | hager
<ubottu> hager: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qwe> Hello
<KE1HA> channel monitor
<fredo> ??
<qwe> Has anyone used Spam-assasin?
<fredo> tik : any idea
<KE1HA> qwe, yes but t's been a long time.
<TiK> pepe: ou have to chroot on the livecd and update grub
<erUSUL> blinkyb: dunno; sorry
<sipior> qwe: what specific question did you have about it?
<Dravekx> im so lost. is this right or should i use sdb1?: /dev/sdb is entire device, not just one partition! Proceed anyway?
<TiK> fredo: no I can't do anything without the actual error
<qwe> KE1HA: sipior: Could you give poper detail instruction about it?
<VCoolio> blinkyb: it's a terminal, probably rxvt-unicode
<sipior> qwe: when i said specific...
<KE1HA> qwe, What is the specific quesiotn you ahve ?
<VCoolio> blinkyb: it IS urxvt, check the panel
<qwe> sipior: Sorry? What ?
<abhijit> !details | qwe
<ubottu> qwe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qwe> sipior: As if i cannot ask general question on specific package?
<KE1HA> qwe, You want to configure spam-assassin with Postfix or something ?
<sipior> qwe: well how exactly am i supposed to answer a general question? just start typing a few megabytes of data until you get what you need?
<guntbert> qwe: and please be more patient, don't leave a channel 2 minutes after asking
<sipior> qwe: look here: http://www.debuntu.org/postfix-and-pamassassin-how-to-filter-spam
<Hounddog> Hi, i am just trying to create a partition as reiserfs but getting an error filesystem tools not installed and i do not know which packages would be required now
<qwe> Wow! Got no other user to be tamed?
<KE1HA> LOL.. ok that was good.
<qwe> Thank you
<|PHANTOm|> sipior: i think it's "reiserfsprogs"
<Jordan_U> Hounddog: reiserfs is a dying filesystem, is there a particular reason you want to use it?
<erUSUL> !find reiser
<ubottu> Found: libreiser4-dev, reiser4progs, reiserfsprogs
<KE1HA> qwe, More details: http://townx.org/blog/elliot/simple_spamassassin_setup_with_postfix_and_dovecot_on_ubuntu_breezy
<sipior> |PHANTOm|: mis-tell?
<|PHANTOm|> or reiserfs-tools
<erUSUL> Hounddog: reiserfsprogs
<Hounddog> Jordan_U actually not really... but i want to use the virtualbox and it is complaining about ext4
<KE1HA> may be diffrent for Lucid :-)
<Jordan_U> Hounddog: What is the exact error you are getting from Virtualbox?
<Hounddog> one sec... need to start again
<Hounddog> Jordan_U need 5 mins... i just formated the partition where i had the vb harddisks
<guntbert> Hounddog: you misread: with ext4 and sata you have to switch on "use host i/o cache" -- virtual box support in #vbox
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: sorry mate...had to nip away...what is CHOWN?
<clh> hello
<mikebeecham> what will that do?
<Hounddog> guntberti read something about problems with ext4 also
<clh> my china
<abhijit> !cn | clh
<ubottu> clh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hounddog> guntbert or is there no issue if i use it on ext4?
<KE1HA> !chown > mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham, please see my private message
<qwe> Thank you.. will brb
<Hounddog> sorry for asking... was  actually using it on a windows machine and now switching to a linux host...
<LinuxGeek> Chown is used to change file owner and group.
<guntbert> Hounddog: please join #vbox, there we can have a look at it
<mikebeecham> I dont understand WHY I'm going to chown...are they double-listing because of permissions?
<test_> my keyboard device uses specific ALT CODES. Is there any existing solution to remap these key sequences without writing a xim server/filter?
<_eXeCuTeR> is it possible to install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<qwe> How to test Spamassasin?
<_eXeCuTeR> and btw, what does LTS mean?
<KE1HA> _eXeCuTeR, ye
<KE1HA> yes
<qwe> How to test Spam-assasin?
<maco> qwe: just wait?
<ZykoticK9> _eXeCuTeR, sure "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<ZykoticK9> _eXeCuTeR, Long Term Support
<qwe> maco: What?
<maco> qwe: i mean... a day doesn't go by without you getting spam, does it?
<maco> qwe: so, install it and check tomorrow and see if it caught all the spam
<_eXeCuTeR> ZykoticK9, what does this essentially mean?
<aeon-ltd> qwe: look for websites to sign up to get free ipods
<ZykoticK9> _eXeCuTeR, 3 years desktop support instead of the regular 18? months
<_eXeCuTeR> ZykoticK9, hmm what do you mean? regular what? im pretty new to these things
<qwe> maco: Thank you aeon-ltd
<ZykoticK9> !lts | _eXeCuTeR
<ubottu> _eXeCuTeR: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tucemiux> mikebeecham, change of ownership, man chown
<_eXeCuTeR> ZykoticK9, oh then it's a great version of ubuntu!
<mikebeecham> tucemiux: sure...but why?  will this resolve the issue?
<qwe> _eCeCuTeR: Just start using Lucid.. its the best till now....
<Dravekx> where do people normally mount other hardrives to? I mean.. on the root directory? media directory? etc?
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, I just downloaded the latest version available on ubuntu.com
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, /mnt is sorta a quasi-standard - but it doesn't matter
<Dravekx> cd /mnt
<KE1HA> Dravekx, Depends, are they just data / storage drives ?
<maco> Dravekx: depends how you want it to act
<qwe> _eCeCuTeR: Great! Burn it and do a fresh install
<Friar> I'm having some problems with openvpn and I could use some help. I'm not really sure where to start though.
<Dravekx> KE1HA, yes. media files and storage
<maco> Dravekx: if you want it to act like an external device and show up on the desktop, then /media .. but if you dont, then /mnt
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: Great! Burn it and do a fresh install  (Sorry)
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, yeah i have had linux fo a pretty long time, just wasn't sure about LTS :p
<KE1HA> Dravekx, Just mount them to a name you like then /data /media /music etc etc
<ZykoticK9> maco, really is stuff is mounted under /media it shows up on the desktop?  Good to know thanks - oops for my message to someone earlier ;)
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: Good.. how are you finding Lucid till now?
<maco> ZykoticK9: yep
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, hmm i just finished burning at, installing it atm
<maco> ZykoticK9: thats how nautilus determines which devices to show if you enable showing devices on desktop
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, thanks for the help. thank you ZykoticK9 too!
<hoare> guys I have mistakenly chmod 777'ed a directory
<hoare> how can I fix it back
<hoare> just an ordinary folder under ~
<_eXeCuTeR> oh one last question - i wanna install my ubuntu distro over my openSUSE one, but there's also Windows XP in here.
<abhijit> so what is the question?
<_eXeCuTeR> Is this possible to just override where openSUSE sits and keep XP alive?
<ortsvorsteher> hoare, try chmod 755
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, yes
<root333> hrllo
<hoare> ortsvorsteher: thankds
<ortsvorsteher> yw
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, how exactly? i clicked on the specify partitions manually but it didn't open anything. should I move forward?
<KE1HA> hoare, no need to bash all the files / folders with execute, 750 / 740 is fine
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, you mean delete suse, install ubuntu in the place of suse and keep xp. right?
<KE1HA> 600 is you want to get real tight with premissions.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, yeah. essentially just tell the ubuntu install to reside over openSUSEs partitions
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, i clicked on Specify partitions manually but nothing opened or popped. should I press forward?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, then you just delete suse partition from ubuntu installation process? and install ubuntu there?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, yeah. how is that possible in this installation?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, no after selecting the cirlce of specify partitions manualy you need to click on forward buttont then it will show
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, ok
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, should I first erase all partitions taken by suse, then create only one single partition for ubuntu?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, I know that swap is needed but I'm not sure if it'll automatically allocate space for it
<aarcane> how do I launch the touch screen calibration utility ?  I can't find it anywhere.  (Ubuntu 10.04)
<guntbert> root333: don't irc (or any regular tasks) as root
<KE1HA> _eXeCuTeR, Just select the full drive option, Ubuntu installer will do the rest, assuming you want nothing but Ubuntu on the disk when your done.
<kubanc> is there any how to look for how long i have Ubuntu OS installed?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, yes first you make clear which is xp partition and DONT touch it and then delete suse partition, it will create new free space now create new partitin in that freespace and tell ubuntu to be instaleld there
<maco> kubanc: ls -l /var/log/installer/*
<_eXeCuTeR> KE1HA, no..I wanna keep XP alive
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, in manual partition sheme it dont automatically alocates swap. you need to alocate it
<KE1HA> _eXeCuTeR, then use the Migrate option.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, is that possible to delete openSUSE partitions, then go back and choose the free space option?
<kubanc> ok, thnx
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, when you will delete suse partitino then you are going no where. you will be inside that same windows only
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: Yes, that would work.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit and Jordan_U, thanks
<jackill> hi all
<asus> hi
<jorn> hey guys, is it possible that scripts in /etc/cron.daily were not executed on a server (so always running) in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<asus> koi tva 4e ne razbiram neshto
<_eXeCuTeR> Jordan_U, didn't work :o
<aarcane> jorn, that's not possible
<aarcane> asus, english please?
<jorn> in /etc/crontab I find lines which test for anacron's existence, if it's there they do nothing... and anacron is started on boot, but exits after running all jobs that were left out
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: In what way did it not work?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, well now openSUSE is erased and I have a block of free space. how could I tell ubuntu to use it?
<aarcane> jorn, if you restart frequently, it could have malfunctioned somehow to cause them to run constantly..  but unless you did somethign strange, it's highly unlikely.
<Dravekx> I have the UUID, what do I put in fstab to automount the new hard drive (sdb1) when rebooted?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, first click on that free space then select add button
<jorn> aarcane: hmm, so 5 minutes after reboot there's no entry in ps aux | grep ana
<jorn> so how is anacron going to run those jobs?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, yes I'm there. I'm just not sure about swap (it's size and filesystem on it) and also about ext4 vs ext3 - never heard of ext4 in fact
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, and also about partition type
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, which version of ubuntu you are installing?
<KE1HA> Dravekx, if you use the Disk Utility under System >> Administration, it will sort that out for you.
<jorn> and in crontab the lines look like this: test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<aarcane> Dravekx, device mount point fstype options dump pass
<jorn> (cron is running)
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, last one available on ubuntu.com
<Dravekx> KE1HA, I dont have a gui.
<Dravekx> aarcane, ty :)
<jorn> but as anacron is installed it tests for its existence and quits without invoking it
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, assuming you mean lucid then filesystem type is ext4 and for swap there is separte option called swap
<Some_Person> _eXeCuTeR: ext4 is generally faster, but incompatible if you want to mount it from windows.
<KE1HA> Ahh, Ok, that aint gonna work then :-)
<aarcane> jorn, then none of the jobs needed to be run.
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, and how much ram do you have?
<jorn> aarcane: either you or I don't understand...
<jorn> ;)
<Aditya> Hello ! Need some help ! I inadvertantly removed the top right panel where the shut down option would be available....How do i retrieve it ??
<aarcane> jorn, I think it's some of both
<aarcane> how do I launch the touch screen calibration utility ?  I can't find it anywhere.  (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Aditya> Not adding the shut down button to the panel again..
<jorn> are jobs in /etc/cron.daily executed on a daily basis even when the server is not rebooted?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, hmm I think 512MB. not sure, might be 1GB but these are slight chances of 1GB. old laptop, can't recall
<xaviermdc> Aditya, right click on top panel and click "Add to panel"
<KE1HA> Dravekx, Somthign close to this: /dev/sdb1    /media/mynewdrive   ext3    defaults     0        2
<jorn> if yes: by hom?
<jorn> s/hom/whom/
<abhijit> !panels | Aditya
<ubottu> Aditya: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Aditya> xaviermdc - that's what i said..that i did...
<KE1HA> where ext3 or 4 which ever you formated it too.
<VCoolio> how do I download a folder like http://ports.gnu-darwin.org/x11/gtk-themepreview/work/ ? I tried wget -r, works, but that also takes all parent folders, so, the complete site
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, swap space shoud be double the size of your ram in your case
<Unplugged> k
<qwe> How to switch from CD1 to CD2 during linux installation in virtualbox
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, im also not sure about type (primary/logical) and of the location (begging/end)
<agib> does anyone know if there's a reason `apt-get install openjdk-6-jre` on 8.04 would be failing all of a sudden? I'm getting "Package ca-certificates-java is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<KE1HA> Dravekx, then you need to: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, I'll go for 1500MB for swap, is that good?
<Aditya> The default one(shut down button) has a drop down list when u click on it.. However, the newly added would display a new window..
<abhijit> qwe, when it ask you to enter 2nd cd that time eject 1cd and then after inset 2nd cd?
<aarcane> _eXeCuTeR, he told you how much swap to use, use that or quit asking.
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, swap on logical. / on primay and all other on logical
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, dont worry abotu beggineng/end
<skeebo> I was wondering about the tool remastersys (which I have used before perfectly). What I wanted to know is if would keep my custom kernels and my grub.cfg exactly the same as well (my best instinct says yes it would) but I would like to be sure before doing anything. Does anyone know?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, no set swap to 2gb atleast
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, if you have that much space ofcourse
<jorn> aarcane: ok, so what I think what happens is not that the jobs do not need to be run, but that anacron is never started again if you do not reboot
<skeebo> Just want to be sure it will preserve everything (granted that there is no errors in the process)
<rob_p> jorn: all the scripts in the directory will be run *if* /usr/sbin/anacron is executable.  They will be run by root as per the crontab entry.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, 2gb? ok. yeah, i've got 40GB available for linux
<qwe> How to switch from CD1 (iso) to CD2(iso) during linux installation in virtualbox? I have media file link in virtualbox to the respective cd iso images
<ghoo> hello
<VCoolio> _eXeCuTeR: if RAM is 512 1500 for swap is plenty, I have that also 512, is fine, I hardly use it; depends what you're going to do on ubuntu of course
<jorn> rob_p: no, that would be &&
<jorn> but there's an ||
<ghoo> is anyone here?
<jorn> which is if first fails then second
<jorn> if first succeeds (which it does) then nothing
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, so just press on Begging for all? what does it mean?
<jorn> write: false || echo "jorn's right"
<_eXeCuTeR> VCoolio, I'll just use 2GB. thanks
<KE1HA> !ask | ghoo
<ubottu> ghoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikebeecham> arghghhhhh....I have a new Ubuntu install, and for some reason no sound is coming from my Audigy 4 sound card...can anyone help?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, dont press anywhere just leave the begining/end section as it is
<qwe> How to switch from CD1 (iso) to CD2(iso) during linux installation in virtualbox? I have media file link in virtualbox to the respective cd iso images
<aarcane> VCoolio, swap is a funny thing..  on my debian router, I have 10GB of swap PER DRIVE, but on my netbooks, I keep NO swap because if I'm swapping, I shouldn't be on those systems
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, begging is selected. btw, where should swap be mounted?
<rob_p> jorn: the || acts as a stop if the first argument exits with a status of 1 otherwise the second will proceed
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, nevermind :p
<abhijit> ok
<jorn> rob_p: in what language?
<aarcane> how do I launch the touch screen calibration utility ?  I can't find it anywhere.  (Ubuntu 10.04)
<rob_p> jorn: shell script (sh, bash, etc.)
<jorn> rob_p: just go to your shell and write this: "true || echo 'something'"
<jorn> please
<abhijit> :)
<jorn> and see how it does _not_ echo
<jorn> that's why anacron is never run by cron again
<Aditya> abhijit - I want the same shutdown button, this is different from what it used to be as default..It's drops down a list..where as the added button would show up a new window..How do i get the default panel..
<Aditya> *
<jorn> so you boot, it does all the leftover work... but then when your server's up for ages, it's never run again
<guampa> rob_p: maybe you're confusing || with &&
<abhijit> Aditya, http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, back to ext3 vs ext4 - i didn't really realize. someone told that ext4 is not compitable with windows
<qwe> Aditya: Are you using GNOME or KDE?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, and I might mount windows partitions in future. any suggestions?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, ext4 for lucid thats it
<jorn> but it would be quite awesome to have this bug in ubuntu since 8.04 (and actually being fixed by upstart?)
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, wait
<KE1HA> aarcane, have a read of this, may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478877
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, if you are mounting windows from linux then its not the issue. but if you are mouting linux from windows then you need to concern about that ext3/ext4
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: I'd recommend using ext3 for better security and file integrity
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, oh ok
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, and i dont know if ext4 is or not compatible with windows
<Magnetro> Ahh, good old IRC.
<lov255> You know I am v ery interested in doing a windows mount with windows 7, however my win 7 laptop is already loaded with win 7, would there be a way to partition some room for ubuntu without having to reinstall my system or Win 7?
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, why is that?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, ext4 is defautl for karmik onwards so use it
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, could you rephrase? couldn't understand last statement
<Magnetro> Quick simple question to anyone with remotely more sense with linux than I..
<abhijit> Aditya, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-howto-recover-gnome-panel.html
<rob_p> guampa: && will regardless
<KE1HA> lov255, Use the Migration Option, that's its intended purpose.
<guampa> rob_p: no that's ";"
<fabio_> Hi. Does someone know how can i have writer always use the same password when a document is pass protected? i have tons of documents that are protected with the same password, and i want to be able to open them without hassle in this computer. can someone help me? thx
<lov255> migration from win or ubutu?
<lov255> ubuntu
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, the default partitioning scheme for the ubuntu verstion 9.10 karmic koal and onwards - they use the type ext4 as default
<astrojp> After a new ubuntu install, I forgot where I need to go to stop the terminal cursor from blinking. Can anyone help?
<hoodoos> hey guys! why shouldn't it work? exec sudo -u www-data chroot /usr/local/mcore/ /usr/local/bin/node/ /usr/local/mcore/core.js? it says: chroot: cannot change root directory to /usr/local/mcore/: Operation not permitted
<hoodoos> . Is it related to some lack of permissions of www-data?
<Magnetro> Anybody dare knows with my mouse cursor vanishes in Wine?
<SportChick->  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? SportChick- pZombie cangeceiro taget ubuntu-user astrojp Andy_B jimmybaker jskulski fabio_ tempel_dirne Shurakai Magnetro canesin Erikpost janek isolat3dsh33p ldlework xaviermdc _polto_ dreamtraveler marcuy Belserusk ara daglees__ RichieRich ghostcube_ rek vect wissem yrkxek thune3 digitalsanctum agib madmax_x qwe am0k0815 gonzojive lov255 
<SportChick->  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? ishan snowrichard jorn IronOctavian ivo_ yotta911 pixel baba AlbertoP jenkins Some_Person noname punch Naynay well_laid_lawn shamster root333 yacc hoare dreamer000 harmandeep_ Gnea FiremanEd _GoRDoN_ test9473 Erikw ^hiku^ hoodoos frrod Somelauw FloodBot2 drygrain cs278|laptop natschil LjL urlwallace kyheo hebz0rl EspadaV8_W_ pheonixman dri2
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<KE1HA> lov255, is a tool on the Ubuntu Install, to migrate disk space from Windows for Ubuntu. Please read up on it before trying though.
<Erikpost> Hi, can someone help me solve a problem with mplayer on lucid lynx?
<qwe> How to switch from CD1 (iso) to CD2(iso) during linux installation in virtualbox? I have media file link in virtualbox to the respective cd iso images
<lov255> thank you very much Keiha
<agib> anyone having trouble with openjdk-6-jre?
<AlbertoP> can someone just ban that guy forever?
<KE1HA> qwe, Disconnect from the ISO, and reconnect to ISO-2
<agib> apt-get installing it, that is
<Some_Person> damn floodbots
<Friar> anyone here know anything about openvpn? I having some connection problems along with kvpnc
<KE1HA> oe Add a Second ISO connection.
<KE1HA> or
<qwe> KE1HA: i am using iso iages on HD
<KE1HA> Same process.
<Somelauw> Did someone call me?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit & qwe, thank you very much
<rob_p> guampa: || means if the exit status of the first command is not 0, then execute the second command
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: Welcome
<Professor_G_> shockwave for linux? where form?
<snowrichard> hmm wonder why my name was in that list lol
<KE1HA> qwe, Best blace for virtual box quesiotn is in the #vbox channel
<KE1HA> Place*
<Jordan_U> snowrichard: It's a troll that just includes random nicks to get a rise out of people. Please ignore.
<syn-ack> Man... that guy again
<Magnetro> Shockwave on linux?
<qwe> KE1HA: Thank you
<Alez> well
<Magnetro> Nah, you just can run through wine..
<Professor_G_> magnetro thats what i want
<rob_p> guampa: It can be thought of as a logical OR.
<Alez> I am here and you are there..
<Alez> perfect
<KE1HA> Alez, and your question is ?
<guampa> i know the meaning, just not aware that OR exists in that form  in bash
<Magnetro> I'm actually a newborn to linux but I found out how much better it is than windows.
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, have you completed?
<Alez> I am trying to get redmine working...
<hoodoos> what is this SportChick talking? oO
<Alez> on my ubuntu 10.04 installation
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<qwe> KE1HA: Hey...
<spazmi> it still works but I get all these errors
<Magnetro> My unbuntu is like 8. something.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, last thing..should the Format checkbox be checked?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, oops didn't mention - for swap
<Magnetro> I got this off cragslist for 125 >_>
<Magnetro> craigs*'
<Magnetro> w/e
<aeon-ltd> Magnetro: say wut?
<syn-ack> guampa: OR sure does.
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, when you crete new partition from free space the format option is checked by defualt
<Magnetro> Yeah i'm quite sure my unbuntu is old.
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, Hmm well swap partition is now checked. when trying to change, option doesn't exist
<KE1HA> Alez, http://library.linode.com/development/project-management/redmine/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
 * guampa has run false || echo "i'm a sucka" and shuts up
<Magnetro> as heck, if I can't curse in here.
<Alez> I once didnt have to install each package from tar balls which was ok
<KE1HA> qwe, Yes?
<Erikpost> hm, Am I doing something wrong, or am i being ignored?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, swap will not have this format option you just select from mount point - swap area thats it about swap
<Magnetro> my unbuntu is old, smh.
<mikebeecham> guys, can anyone help?  I've just installed 10.04 and I have no audio whatsoever with my audigy 4 card?
<qwe> KE1HA: Hey... there is small panel below the running screen whihc indicates HS usage, USB selection and even CD/DVD ...there one can find the option to switching to previously selected option. There exactly is the option for changing CD...oversight :-)
<abhijit> !sound | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KE1HA> !patients | Erikpost
<qwe> KE1HA: *which *HD
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, alright. yeah, im fimiliar with swap concept and page replacment, just not sure about the word `format` and what does it mean in essence
<aeon-ltd> !patience | Erikpost
<ubottu> Erikpost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<nasser> hi at all, guys! i've installed gifTUI with ares plugin, but actually it doesn't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC
<Magnetro> If I get an update from this 8. w/e to a more recent model when Iose all my current programs and such?
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, hmm
<syn-ack> Magnetro: Depends on how you upgrade
<Magnetro> I lose*
<Alez> have anyone tried to setup redmine?
<Magnetro> really, how so?
<frrod> actually,
<Alez> or am I the only one?
<abhijit> !enter | Magnetro
<ubottu> Magnetro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frrod> !ask | Erikpost
<ubottu> Erikpost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> qwe, I dont know what screen your on. Best place for virtual box quesiotns is #vbox channel
<rob_p> guampa: A good example of the || is in the crontab when it checks to see that anacron is executable.  If it is, then the actual command (run-parts) gets executed.
<TiK> alez: porb bete rto post in the forums about that
<Magnetro> really, how so Sorry channel lol..
<nasser> hi at all, guys! i've installed gifTUI with ares plugin, but actually it doesn't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC
<syn-ack> Magnetro: if you do a fresh install you'll lose anything you've not backed up; if you do an inline upgrade, you may lose a couple deprecated app, but that's about it
<Alez> have anyone installed redmine?
<Magnetro> Inline upgrade? Google that for instructions huh?
<guampa> rob_p: i'm not sure i follow you. a  logical OR executes regardless the precondition is TRUE or FALSE
<guampa> a logical AND only if its TRUE
<syn-ack> Magnetro: Before any upgrade though, it is highly advised that you back up
<KE1HA> !redmine > Alez
<Aditya> Abhijit - Thank you !
<rob_p> guampa: Actually, I have it backwards!
<abhijit> Alez, what is you actually wanted to do?
<nasser> n't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC
<abhijit> Aditya, does it worked?
<Alez> I wanted to get it up running
<syn-ack> Magnetro: that's what you do when you upgrade from the repos instead of installing from a CD
<Alez> I have installed LAMP
<rob_p> guampa: I was thinking of the exit status, not the OR function.
<bathacid> if i have 6GB of ram and a 64 bit compatible prossessor is it really that much better to get the 64bit ubuntu os or is the 32 bit fine?
<nasser> hi at all, guys! i've installed gifTUI with ares plugin, but actually it doesn't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC HELP!
<Alez> Linux Apache Mysql and PHP
<Alez> I did the easy way of installing redmine with packages
<aeon-ltd> bathacid: it will be but right now the gains you'll net is minimal
<abhijit> Alez, see this?
<abhijit> Alez, http://wiki.ousli.org/index.php/RedmineUbuntu
<rob_p> guampa: If anacron is executable, then *don't* run the run-parts utility! :-)
<minimec> bathacid: With that amount of RAM you need the 64bit version.
<rob_p> guampa: Sry about the confusion!
<qwe> KE1HA: Thank you.. i was conveying the solution alone
<KE1HA> Alez, next best place is #ubuntu-server channel
<Magnetro> I see, syn-ack....thanks for the advise; what kind of model do you have?
<ZykoticK9> bathacid, OR use PAE kernel for 32bit
<nasser> hi at all, guys! i've installed gifTUI with ares plugin, but actually it doesn't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC Anyone can help me please, that's so frustating!
<Alez> thank you:)
<syn-ack> Magnetro: I generally do a fresh install when I upgrade.
<semi-fly> is it possible to see what games are available in the repos without being on/in Linux?
<blinkyb> anyone uses qmmp with custom skins, private message please.
<syn-ack> Magnetro: Anymore I only run the LTSs until the EOL so yeah
<Alez> thank you abhijit and KE1HA
<KE1HA> qwe, I dont have a VBOX install on this Workstation, and don't have all the screens committed to memory, sri.
<abhijit> Alez, welcome.
<TiK> I have vbox
<abhijit> Aditya, does it worked?
<TiK> what do you need?
<syn-ack> I don't, I have VMware. :P
<Magnetro> Do you use wine as well? Maybe only a hunch, but i'm dealing with seriously annoying problems with it.
<qwe> KE1HA: Thank you for all the help till date :-)
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, what stage you are now?
<TiK> virtualbox is faster
<TiK> ive used both...
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, installation :)  thanks again!
<syn-ack> Magnetro: I don't touch wine if I can help it
<bathacid> is there any downfall to using 64bit ubuntu?
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, 55% so far
<syn-ack> bathacid: not really.
<TiK> bathacid: no
<abhijit> _eXeCuTeR, ok. good luck. now i am going. bye !!! :)
<seisetepc> enter, entre, go in #io_group is a chat for hackers muahauhsauhsua
<seisetepc> enter, entre, go in #io_group is a chat for hackers muahauhsauhsuaenter, entre, go in #io_group is a chat for hackers muahauhsauhsuaenter, entre, go in #io_group is a chat for hackers muahauhsauhsua
<_eXeCuTeR> abhijit, bye, thanks! :)
<Magnetro> You don't deal with windows eh?
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: That would get installed pretty fast
<syn-ack> Magnetro: I use Virtual Machines instead.
<KE1HA> bathacid, some driver support is still in developement, so be mindfull of that is switching.
<qwe> _eXeCuTeR: You are trying KDE or GNOME?
<Magnetro> Virtual
<semi-fly> can anyone rec. a good flight sim. game to try?
<KE1HA> if switching .. .
<lov255> ls
<KE1HA> ls -al
<KE1HA> :-)
<Friar> semi-fly, maybe flightgear....
<ZykoticK9> semi-fly, X-Plane has a demo version
 * syn-ack bets lov255 was in the wrong window. :P
<syn-ack> I've heard that flightgear
<Magnetro> **Virtual Machines? That's a system like, uh Virtual box right?
<syn-ack> 's gotten really good. Sorry about that
<semi-fly> okay, thanks.
<syn-ack> Magnetro: yeppers
<lov255> lol sorry about that I keep doing that
<KE1HA> semi-fly, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Magnetro> I couldn't get that to download for this system.
<martian> join #musicbrainz
<Magnetro> you forgot the /
<martian> oops
<Magnetro> lol..
<busi> siemasz :D
<nasser>  hi at all, guys! i've installed gifTUI with ares plugin, but actually it doesn't connect! this is what appears in my terminal: http://pfpf.pastebin.com/rg28MNkC
<nasser> <nasser> i'm so frustated because i can't find a solution.
<nasser> <nasser> theorically, it should run correctly as i've done all steps successfully. i mean i've installed all the files i needed as well as i compilated another ones.
<FloodBot4> nasser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magnetro> Like, through my conversation from Windows to Unbuntu I only departed from two things in which I still can't get.
<weton> PPP
<mikebeecham> I dont suppose someone can help me get sound working in 10.04 could they?  I'm using an Audigy 4 and I've tried everything i know to try
<klay> zykotick9 it worked!
<Magnetro> That's streetfighteronline,and Mugen..
<ZykoticK9> !tab > klay
<ubottu> klay, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> klay nice!
<lov2555> what is the chat room for misc Ubuntu talk?
<KE1HA> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lov2555> thanks
<weton> UOIUO
<weton> OUIOUI
<weton> O
<weton> UIOUI
<weton> O
<FloodBot4> weton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weton> IU
<weton> O
<klay> So why are folks so ademint on using auto compleate
<Magnetro> Smh...
<ZykoticK9> klay, i was just trying to save you time/effort ZykoticK9 is a pain for most to type but "Z y TAB" is a lot easier
<Aditya> abhijit - Apologies ! I was trying to learn what those commands mean..Yep, it worked..3 commands, restored !
<klay> i see it as like if a search engine would automaticly bring you result of searches
<klay> lets say if your 5 year old is doing a book report about wild asian donkeys
<klay> would you really want that to be a "feature" of your software?
<KE1HA> klay, and this has to do with Ubuntu How ?
<klay> lol
<klay> bye folks
<WillWork4Foo> Hi all - can I just ask, is this bug (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=621435) affecting anyone else in here?
<WillWork4Foo> or am I the lucky one?
<blinkyb> how can i download winamp for linux? without the use of Wine.
<dflkwe>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? dflkwe user1 WillWork4Foo Leif bsaibes__ kancerman tmwsiy2012 DrPoO bsaibes_ lov2555 bsaibes tiina brontoeee busi _Lau_ Fandekasp _marix aerovista Aliselyn CARABOBO Prodego punch lhorning semi-fly fcuk112 LouisJB goshawk nikolaj_basher klandwehr Humle imcsk8 DrGrov moayad_ Line_ jaykub nasser dashua ortsvorsteher Alez syn-ack Friar cangeceiro taget ubuntu-u
<dflkwe>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? ldlework dreamtraveler marcuy daglees__ ghostcube_ rek vect wissem yrkxek thune3 digitalsanctum am0k0815 lov255 skeebo jazzjunkz Workchemist Aditya Andre_Gondim Kaie` thing12 serianox FloodBot1 dEVOted ishan jorn IronOctavian ivo_ yotta911 pixel AlbertoP jenkins Some_Person noname Naynay well_laid_lawn shamster root333 yacc hoare dreamer000 Gnea FiremanEd _
<dflkwe>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? kyheo hebz0rl EspadaV8_W_ pheonixman dri245 IamReck Harry_Slaughter awe BeWolF Hounddog jcole epure_ wechat cchapman EmanuelM85 VCoolio DJVistaMan rsr glaucous epsalon135 jdobrien Jorkar Topy44 meeksi Akuma samuel gtaylor misnix shubbar_ JonMelamut fission6 krafty Kafka bcbc2 trism yoshx trefn aeon-ltd ezraw pptf nx7 Enissay_ pting madduck SteveGriff ShrekL
<dflkwe>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T STOP THE FLOODS. INCOMPETENCE OR JUST DON'T CARE? gnugr mathk m00se klay Professor_G_ spinningcompass PsyTrance durarara j_ack zatan RotesOHM FeedHunter shutz vinithra Bobdroid CodingDistrict nibbler_ amr _ruben maxwave3 progre55 pickett becomingGuru Serideru minimec k5220 amgarching kthomas_vh Frankiitaa davidelv mudnick kbrosnan lyxx nicoulaj manio FrankLv uRock DeEM0N YankDownUnder patholio zus erUSUL k
<FloodBot4> dflkwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> blinkyb, wine is required to run windows programs
<WillWork4Foo> I have reverted to running (and paying for!) Windows 7 on my netbook instead of Ubuntu, because it doesn't seem to be able to handle my battery at all.
<hoare> spammers are really bullshit
<KE1HA> WillWork4Foo, best palace to check is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<rob_p> jorn: You still around?
<blinkyb> ZykoticK9: i heard there is a winamp alpha release for linux
<klay> spam flamer
<minimec> blinkyb: Use audacious... It's winamp for gtk...
<ZykoticK9> blinkyb, that was like 5+ years ago i believe
<Aliselyn> I'm not part of a flood....
<WillWork4Foo> thanks KE1HA
<Pici> Please ignore the spam.
<klay> blinky you mean xmms?
<WillWork4Foo> checking now
<WillWork4Foo> Aliselyn - I think it just named a bunch of us
<blinkyb> ZykoticK9: can I use winamp skins as well?
<Aditya> The function keys to increase the brightness of my screen isn't working. Is it not possible or there is something i need to install in order for me to make use of it ?
<blinkyb> minimec: can I use winamp skins as well?
<ZykoticK9> blind, winamp2 skins work in audacious i believe
<bathacid> i know this may sound odd just bear with me is there a way like in windows to upgrade your machine from 32 to 64 with out del your files or is there no way to "upgrade" only fresh install?
<yotta911> !flood >  dflkwe
<Aliselyn> WillWork4Foo: I guess so, I'm just not used to bots, if that was a bot
<ZykoticK9> blinkyb, sorry ^^
<minimec> blinkyb: The old winamp skins yes. But not the winamp5 or so ones...
<Pici> yotta911: Hes been removed from the network.
<crazyguy510> Anyone know what the ip address of irc.freenode.net is?
<Pici> crazyguy510: you're on freenode now.
<minimec> blinkyb: http://audacious-media-player.org/
<crazyguy510> I realize the other IRC client I want to use won't take irc.freenode.net
<crazyguy510> It  needs the ip address to connect
<crazyguy510> it needs the ip of the server
<Pici> crazyguy510: Pick one: http://pastebin.com/fKcXZN38
<klay> blinkyb just use xmms
<thune3> crazyguy510: use nslookup <address>
<m15k> hi, is it normal that "route -n" does not list my loopback?
<llutz> crazyguy510: konrbluth 82.96.64.4
<KE1HA> crazyguy510, just ping it
<KE1HA> 86.65.39.15
<klay> PING!
<mikebeecham> I'm pretty much ready to start giving away free cash for anyone who can make the audio work on ubuntu!!!
<crazyguy510> Thanks! I'll try it out!
<klay> what system are you using
<klay> and what version of ubuntu
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, Free Cash / That's almost a double negative.
<mikaelm> if they can get the audio to work, then its not free cash
<minimec> klay: blinkyb: xmms inot inclided in the ubuntu repository anymore, due to the gtk1 interface.
<WillWork4Foo> oh FFS. The usual picky silliness that plagues bugfixing efforts appears to have strangled the one bug that most concerns me, and that is preventing me from using Ubuntu.
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: lol...I know mate, but I'm now desperate bro
<klay> oh no
<klay> what about just dling a *deb file
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: whats the problem?
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: dont know what else to do...
<jorn> rob_p: yupp
<klay> who cares if its in repository
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, I'd have a go at it, but Im definitely not a audio driver guru.
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: is this a laptop?
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: I did a fresh install of 10.04 today, and now I have no sound from my audigy 4 card.  The card is recognised, and I have enable the sound through also mixer, but there is still no sound
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: double check alsamixer do they all show 00 and are all outputs maxed out?
<rob_p> jorn: Yeah, I inadvertently misled you earlier.  If the anacron is executable then *don't* execute run-parts.  Sorry about that.  I always forget that an exit status of 0 is success, not 1!  :-)
<jorn> rob_p: actually I see that the problem is solved in 10.04 by including an anacron cronjob: /etc/cron.d/anacron the line which is commented out is the one I use now ;)
<thune3> WillWork4Foo: there is some possible gconf workaround (which I'm still looking for), and a module loading thing to check.
<aarcane> KE1HA, the link you posted did include a calibrationt ool, but running it (repeatedly even) didn't result in a properly calibrated touch screen :(
<Professor_G_> castironpi,  hows the caydog shape going
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: tI have alsa-mixer open at the moment, but they're not all maxed out
<justnulling2> hi, last couple of days my mouse doesn't left click anymore till i restart the X, right click works fine (show contextual menus) also hover works but when i left click nothing happens, is there a way to fix it?
<jorn> rob_p: but would be nice to see this backported to 8.04 (it's actually only adding this file in the anacron package). I regard this a serious security problem as it hindered my server updating its antivir-db for months now
<KE1HA> aarcane, I've not used it b4, just searched fer it for others, so its no good ey ?
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: max'em
<m15k> anyone running < 10.4?
<WillWork4Foo> thune3: I've tried the gconf workaround, and it prevents the thing from randomly hibernating... however, I'd really like to get accurate battery status reporting!
<jorn> but I don't know how long LTS is ;)
<Professor_G_> how do i get shockwave for ubuntu
<Professor_G_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<aarcane> KE1HA, it seems good, but I don't think my touch screen wants to calibrate.  it's a T91, and this thing has been a linux nightmare from day 1
<bathacid> is there anyway to check to see if my hard drive is good enough to format with out becoming damaged this wont be my first time formating
<minimec> mikebeecham: I would check the 'Sound Preferences' of the volume applet first. Is pulse using the correct hardware? Also check the 'Connector' in the 'Output'-Tab.
<thune3> WillWork4Foo: so you tried the "use_time_for_policy" change?
<Professor_G_> !lts|jorn
<ubottu> jorn: please see above
<KE1HA> aarcane, Ok, so may be more HW specific then.
<fcuk112> does anyone use shuttle pc here?
<jorn> ubottu: k, in that case I'll file it as bug
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jorn> *g*
<Professor_G_> how do i get shockwave for ubuntu? anyone
<aarcane> KE1HA, that's what I think.  I'm going to give up and go back to win7 for that netbook for now, thanks for the help
<Pici> Professor_G_: You don't.  there is no shockwave for Linux.
<KE1HA> fcuk112, Nice shop btw, shuttle you mean shuttle barebones build ?
<snoopt> hello. if i switch to tty1 i see just blinking cursor, anyone knows how to fix it?
<WillWork4Foo> thune3: yep, doesn't change things. For some reason, Ubuntu randomly decides my battery capacity is about 4% and then won't change it's mind until I hibernate and resume
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: all maxed out no sound
<fcuk112> KE1HA, nice shop?  yea i mean the barebones build.
<WillWork4Foo> I have a 6 cell 6100mAh battery
<Professor_G_> Pici,  :( i just found a game whitch needs shsockwave i cant play it now:(
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: what are you using to test?
<babu__> wat is the applcn kadu means
<mikebeecham> minimec: i have tried all options within hardware, none work
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: I have an mp3 locally stored on my desktop
<KE1HA> fcuk112, :-), yeah that's a brand name shop in the UK, anyways, yes, I've built many what's the question?
<mikebeecham> I have also tried some web-based videos
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: what player?
<WillWork4Foo> thune3: I am waiting until Natty Narwhal comes out, then I'll see how it behaves.
<mikebeecham> I've tried RB and Banshee
<minimec> mikebeecham: 'Output'-Tab 'Connector'? What are the options there?
<mikebeecham> it only shows "Dummy Stereo"
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: go back to alsamixer press f6 make sure its your card being selected
<WillWork4Foo> I was just investigating to see if anyone was actually working the bug or aware of it. Glad to see you know about it too, thune3
<thune3> WillWork4Foo: there are too many related bugs in launchpad, very frustrating!
<minimec> mikebeecham: These are both gstreamer applications. Open a simple youtube video...
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: my card is recognised, and I select it with enter
<snoopt> mikebbecham, and try play some wav file with 'aplay'
<bathacid> is there a way to check if your hdd is healty enough to format again?
<Aditya> Hello ! can anyone help me with the following......My function keys to increase the brightness of my screen isn't working. Is it not possible or there is something i need to install in order for me to make use of it ?
<Aditya> in ubuntu
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i don't have sound at all now
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: all 00
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: youtube playing - no sound
<KE1HA> bathacid, best test, if it fails to format = no, it's not good enough.
<snoopt> check s.m.a.r.t
<lolcat93> Hello
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: all 00
<lolcat93> Is there an easy way to share my laptops wired connection trhough the wireless card?
<bathacid> beacuse this will be like the 4th format on this drive in its life
<ivers> lolcat93: yes.
<fcuk112> KE1HA, one of them is an SB81P - i am trying to make it quiet.  i replaced the cpu fan and another fan which blows against the heatsink with silent ones.  there are 3 more fans, 1 in the PSU and 2 small ones which blow against the hard drives.  the wires of these fans seem to go into the PSU tho, so i was wondering how to replace em.
<KE1HA> bathacid, another program you can run to test test HD performance, IO-Test .. that will find all weaknesses
<lolcat93> ivers: Elaborate
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: what card is this (specifically)
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: Audigy 4
<ivers> tlol
<ivers> ops
<ivers> lolcat93: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mikebeecham> when I hit f6, I can choose "SB Audigy 4 [SB0610}
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Did we talk before? I don't remember...
<gianni32> hay alguna sala en español soy peruano
<KE1HA> fcuk112, this is OT, but, I cut them off and placed resisters in series with the rd leads to slow them down.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: to fix the sound output on lucid lynx on a macbook, didn't make sound when speakers are plugged
<KomiaPoika> minimec: now i don't even have sound at all
<_eXeCuTeR> qwe, i installed it. hmm right now i think it's gnome but im thinking of switching to fluxbox for better performance
<KomiaPoika> i see 7 sound profiles
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: the funny thing is, apart from alsa mixer, I dont see any option for my card
<KomiaPoika> ok i found
<mikebeecham> not sure if I should or not, just find it curious
<fcuk112> KE1HA, sounds too complicated for me :(
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i can get sound from the laptop, but not from speakers plugged in the headphones hub
<KE1HA> _eXeCuTeR, also consider the Xubuntu ISO, nice light and has allot of featured apps.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: I remeber now... Put the 'Connector' back to 'Analog Output' That should give you the sound back.
<chkdsk> Is it possible to enlarge a wubi virtual install disk (ubuntu 10.04)
<chkdsk> ?
<babu__> which s good banshee or rhythmbox
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i do that, but it doesn't fix it
<_eXeCuTeR> KE1HA, i might look at it, thanks
<KE1HA> fcuk112, roger than, check the BIOS, and take it out of AUTO, and set to 25/35% Fan speed then.
<_eXeCuTeR> oh i have no internet on ubuntu? but wlan0 is up i guess, any ideas?
<itsux2bu>  i added   'setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0'  to one of my startup files.. can't remember which file.. can anyone figure out how i can find the file i edited?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: My guess was, that if you change the connector to Analog Headphones, that it would cut the speakers and redirect sound to the Headphone (other speaker)
<fcuk112> KE1HA, thanks i'll try that.
<KE1HA> fcuk112, make sure you enable all the CPU C1E, etc etc throttling, else it will overheat.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: only with "analog speakers" i have sound, with "analog output", i don't have sound at all, even trying all 7 sound profiles in the hardware tab
<KE1HA> chkdsk, Im not done it, but you could run the installer again, and re-set the disk allocation.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Check alsamixer in a console and verify, that the volume settings are correct for 'Headphones'
<sometux> How to move the notification area to the lower right corner ???
<_eXeCuTeR> any ideas how to find wireless connections on a laptop with ubuntu? router is right next to me
<chkdsk> KE1HA: Would that even work?
<tweak_> hi. im having a bit of an issue with sound output. i have 2 different cables that go from the pc output to RCA to my kenwood stereo. no matter what even when paused i get a low humming sound in the background as if i have a faulty ground although i have 2 dif cables and the pc is brand new. any ideas?
<syn-ack> _eXeCuTeR: Then I guess you've found it. :D
<edbian> sometux, Right click on the panel you want notification area on.  Add to panel, select the notification area.  Remove it from the other panel.
<edbian> sometux, It's easy.  You're most likely over thinking it.
<_eXeCuTeR> syn-ack, lol, i mean establish internet connection in ubuntu
<KE1HA> chkdsk, I dont honestly know, but the setup allows your to define disk space allocation, that much I know.
<syn-ack> _eXeCuTeR: use Network Manager.
<_eXeCuTeR> syn-ack, where's that?
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: long solution but supposedly this works mcswain guitar pythagoras
<syn-ack> _eXeCuTeR: you're in a Gnome desktop, right?
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: whoops
<sometux> edbian, I mean the notification balloon
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: before we do that...
<edbian> sometux, I'm not sure what you mean?
<KomiaPoika> minimec: alsamixer doesn't show a headphones tab
<_eXeCuTeR> syn-ack, i think - how to check?
<Aditya> Hello ! can anyone help me with the following......My function keys to increase the brightness of my screen isn't working. Is it not possible or there is something i need to install in order for me to make use of it ?
<chkdsk> I just need to add literally like 10GB to the disk size. I can't find a guide for this anywhere and I can't even put it in its own partition because LVPM doesn't support that for 10.04
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1#Introduction_for_Creative_EMU_based_soundcard
<mikebeecham> I just rebooted, and I got the bongos at login...
<syn-ack> _eXeCuTeR: it's regular Ubuntu, right?
<mikebeecham> so there IS sound
<mikebeecham> but when I got into the desktop, no sound
<_eXeCuTeR> syn-ack, yeah..just finished installing 10.04 LTS
<sometux> edbian, the blackbox the appear on the upper right corner
<edbian> sometux, I guess it really doesn't matter.  Bottom line.  If it's on the panel it's an applet.  You just have to figure out what applet it is so you can add it to a new panel.
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, the Bongo's :-) is that liek the opposite of trumpets ?
<syn-ack> _eXeCuTeR: network manager lives in the upper right of your screen by the clock
<edbian> sometux, Ooh, Do you mean the notification system?  I don't know if you can move those.  If you can I don't know how. I'm sorry :(
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: the short bongo-sound when you enter the login screen
<Aditya> Guys..........any help would be highly appreciated !
<syn-ack> you should see something "Network Related" there
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: so there IS sound
<edbian> sometux, Ubuntu custom wrote those and I don't actually use Ubuntu from day to day so I don't think I can help.
<snoopt>  if i switch to tty1 i see just blinking cursor and no invitation message, anyone knows how to fix it?
<mikebeecham> but nothing when you logon
<mikebeecham> and get to the desktop
<Plazzma>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. Plazzma rwlove pbarros genny_ bcbc2 malikeye|123 Andy_B jefinc edbian mike_kay squirrel_labs baba simar sometux tweak_ drygrain astrochimp Freejack` goshawk underdev chkdsk Missingno255 danopia_ vaya2vaya EspadaV8_W poff dreamtraveler_ oCean_ Badegakk moayad_ genny dragontoe Oer isolat3dsh33p arooni-mobile Jurkki ze
<Plazzma>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. snoopt CyberGabber user1 WillWork4Foo Leif bsaibes__ kancerman tmwsiy2012 DrPoO bsaibes_ lov2555 bsaibes brontoeee busi _Lau_ Fandekasp _marix aerovista Aliselyn Prodego fcuk112 nikolaj_basher klandwehr Humle imcsk8 DrGrov Line_ jaykub nasser dashua ortsvorsteher Alez syn-ack Friar cangeceiro taget ubuntu-user jimmy
<Plazzma>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. Workchemist Aditya Andre_Gondim Kaie` thing12 serianox FloodBot1 ishan jorn IronOctavian ivo_ pixel AlbertoP jenkins Some_Person noname Naynay well_laid_lawn shamster root333 yacc hoare dreamer000 Gnea FiremanEd _GoRDoN_ Erikw ^hiku^ frrod Somelauw FloodBot2 cs278|laptop LjL urlwallace kyheo hebz0rl dri245 IamReck H
<Plazzma>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. gtaylor misnix JonMelamut fission6 krafty Kafka trism yoshx trefn aeon-ltd ezraw pptf nx7 Enissay_ pting madduck SteveGriff ShrekLappy jhuliana derdon Niamor lysek DeathCrawler arianit herbmonk gnugr mathk m00se klay Professor_G_ spinningcompass PsyTrance durarara j_ack zatan RotesOHM FeedHunter shutz vinithra Bobdr
<FloodBot4> Plazzma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Plazzma>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. kbrosnan nicoulaj manio FrankLv uRock DeEM0N YankDownUnder patholio zus erUSUL k0rupted geowany undecim Mikelevel pre7o balans1 JamesVoss uazure1 decto walery guntbert Vanadis [ND] Ruddles veenenen Therstrium brianchidester assoupis McPeter tuxifier wyclif dhruvasagar skrite quake_guy luis_lopez sidh h4z|da acuster 
<hebz0rl> jesus
<well_laid_lawn> yes?
<wilhart> if i have kde4.5 pulseaudio--equalizer-gtk (gtk) to run gtk in kde?
<hoare> bored and leaving this room!!!!
<hoare> fuck spam
<minimec> KomiaPoika: That is not a good sign. Looks that alsa is not recognizing your card correclty. Did we do a 'lspci | grep Audio'? The output could give you a start for tracking the bug.
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, that's sounds ( no pun intended ) liek the sound driver is working correctly if your hearing that at log in.
<_eXeCuTeR> syn-ack, thanks man, found it. trying to connect
<wilhart> what apt-get should i do to run gtk applications
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: exactly, so why is there no sound when I get to desktop
<wilhart> i dont want gnome-desktop
<mike_kay> FAIL
<Professor_G_> by all
<KomiaPoika> minimec: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Aditya> Anyone there ?????????????
<Aditya> Hello ! can anyone help me with the following......My function keys to increase the brightness of my screen isn't working. Is it not possible or there is something i need to install in order for me to make use of it ?
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: gnome alsamixer might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<UImageUp|Ali> anyone know nething about creating bots? if so pm me, thanks in advance
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, that I do not know mate. It's not muted is it ?
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: been onto that website
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: did you try it?
<caty> irc.ohaithar.eu #hai Do this nao. Epicness spam.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: There is a french guy, having the same problem... http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3658623
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, also check the sound preferences are both set to the analog input / output.
<VCoolio> Aditya: don't know about your keys, but try redshift (search for it on launchpad.net)
<sometux> How to move the black notification box that appears on the upper right corner to other locations???
<Modoc> Yes, hello. Let's all talk about freenodes spam problem and how every oper here is terrible at their job and would rather babysit channels, scolding anybody asking about why the attacks are not being mitigated or well handled. Spam is never off-topic while its on-going. I will be abusively and instantly k-lined for even bringing this subject up. Have a nice day.
<_F-117> errr vbox is reading my wifi drivers as lan !
<Aditya> VCoolio - Thank god someone responded :P...I'm using Lenovo...n the function keys to adjust brightness alone isn't working but the volume control is working...
<VCoolio> sometux: you can't unless you install a hacked version from somewhere; it's some policy to put it there and just there
<vect> good question, why can't freenode fix this god damn spam problem
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: I've set the hardware to Analogue stereo output
<vect> second time i've been highlighted in here today
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i guess i can survive with sound from laptop. in the meantime, i still didn't fix the video problem when 2 monitors are plugged
<minimec> KomiaPoika: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1439408.html <-- He has the same card (rev 01)
<VCoolio> Aditya: is it a special key or is it supposed to be a keybinding?
<sometux> VCoolio, do you think this must be add to 100 papercuts
<Aditya> Normal function keys that we've on any IBM thinkpad ....
<VCoolio> sometux: you don't stand a chance; some people have thought about it and decided for all users that this is the best
<ortsvorsteher> fresh installed 10.04, sound does not work. i have an intel soundcard, codec is ALC1200 but i cannot find any help in the web to run sound.
<Aditya> VCoolio - Normal function keys that we've on any IBM thinkpad ....
<ashley__> <ortsvorsteher> i hae samw problem
<sometux> VCoolio, As the location of the main panel???
<ortsvorsteher> ashley__, which soundcard do you have?
<KomiaPoika> i installed gnome-alsamixer and linux backports
<VCoolio> Aditya: I know nothing about thinkpads, but redshift is a nice application
<ashley__> <ortsvorsteher> erm
<VCoolio> sometux: the panel can be moved, no problem
<ashley__> <ortsvorsteher> hang on
<KomiaPoika> brb, reboot
<ortsvorsteher> lspci | grep Audio ashley__
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, I dont know, if it's playing at log-in, it should be playing normally.
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: have now installed alsa-mixer...when I click on and click off the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack, I can hear the thump of my speakers which shows it's doing something...but no audio
<minimec> KomiaPoika: If I remember correctly. You can play a youtube flash file on both of the Monitors, but no local video, right? Did you try alternate software like vlc or mplayer?
<ashley__> lspci | grep Audio
<Stavros> is there a way to configure ubuntu to do raid when i don't have a screen?
<ortsvorsteher> ashley__, try it in an terminal
<KE1HA> or just aplay -l
<din> i have a usb drive that used to work but now fails. i tried it on another machine and it's fine. i keep seeing rejection i/o to offline device in dmesg. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<yonahw> I am running an installation of ubuntu server. trying to add a user to the admin group which I understand to automatically have sudo access and receiving an error that the admin group doesn't exist.  Is there an equivalent on server version? is there any documentation explaining this?
<gonzojive> my computer has been super unstable the past few days.  is there an issue with any recent kernel?  I'm getting Bug: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s in dmesg right now
<ashley__> <ortsvorsteher> nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Aditya> VCoolio - Just like any other keys on the keyboard except that we've to use those key along with fn key just like "Shift+c" for copy ...."Fn key+up arrow" to increase the brightness
<sometux> VCoolio, I just was thinking to make my desktop appear as WinXP so that why i wanted to move the notifications also
<_F-117> who is the vbox guru on ubuntu ?
<VCoolio> sometux: you could uninstall osd and install the old nofitication app
<KE1HA> gonzojive, what kernel version you on ?
<bazhang> _F-117, try #vbox
<ZykoticK9> _F-117, #vbox?
<Stavros> _F-117: what do you need?
<ortsvorsteher> did you read the !sound website ashley__
<Stavros> you want to run windows on a hard disk in a vm, don't you
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | ashley__
<ubottu> ashley__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<VCoolio> Aditya: run 'xev' and see if the key is recognized
<_F-117> thx , need configuration of bridged wifi networks
<Stavros> oh
<_F-117> or wlans
<gonzojive> KE1HA: 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP x86_64
<ashley__> <ortsvorsteher> thanks
<Stavros> not sure then :/
<_F-117> thx
<Toaday> Anyone know why a MKV file would playback with incorrect color on Ubuntu, but not in windows?
<ortsvorsteher> yw
<gonzojive> I was running fine for 60 days without a reboot, now 10 reboots the past 3 days
<vec> see bazhang
<vec> this is the host i'm normally on
<vec> NOT BANNED
<ZykoticK9> Toaday, nvidia?
<FloodBot4> vec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<din> i have a usb drive that used to work but now fails. i tried it on another machine and it's fine. i keep seeing rejection i/o to offline device in dmesg. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<vec> so no, i'm not ban evading
<Toaday> ZykoticK9, Yessir
<itsux2bu> grep -i -n -r ‘powerdown’ *    ok.. i created this grep command from googling.. but got questions.. the * does what?  all files in current directory?
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: yes
<Vigo_> din: Is it a Driver or just storage device?
<ports88> hello, my admin told me I can ssh into port 88, hows that possible ?
<ZykoticK9> Toaday, see http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: and all dirs too
<KE1HA> gonzojive, you have nVidia GPU ?
<gonzojive> KE1HA: yes, I do
<Toaday> Thanks ZykoticK9
<itsux2bu> the -r does each subdirectory?
<erUSUL> ports88: he changed sshd default port
<harmandeep> guys, what is the benefit of downloading DVD iso v/s CD iso
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: any further thoughts?
<KE1HA> make sure you use the (recommendded) restricted driver, 173 and the other one drives CPU usage way up, and can lock cores.
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: yes; recursive. grep has a fine manual « man grep »
<tweak_> has anyone used a ground loop isolator for audio output in here before and does it work?
<mikebeecham> not wanting to push you
<KE1HA> Not 173.
<harmandeep> of UBUNTU 10.04.1
<gonzojive> KE1HA: do you know how to check via command line?
<minimec> Toaday: THat's a codec issue. MKV is a container format (Matroska). Try to add the ubuntu-restricted-extras and maybe the medibunto repo.
<Zirts> can anyone recomend some decent video creating,editing program?
<Aditya> VCoolio - Yep it did..coz, there is nt any problem with adjusting volume..we use the same key for adjusting volume as well...
<KE1HA> gonzojive, No I dont, I jsut use the desktop.
<Aditya> :(
<itsux2bu> so how do i 'cd' to the top of the directory structure if i'm logged in as root?   last question..
<harmandeep> guys, what is the benefit of downloading DVD iso v/s CD iso of UBUNTU 10.4.1
<ports88> erUSUL: then how can I login to the system i tried sshd username@ip it doesnt work
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: cd /
<KE1HA> gonzojive, are you unable to get into the Desktop ?
<itsux2bu> cool.. thx
<erUSUL> ports88: ssh username@ip:88 ?
<gonzojive> KE1HA: well, looks like it just looked up anyway.   Do you know if there was a recent update to the nvidia driver?  I usually just do apt-get upgrade and let everything update
<Vigo_> harmandeep: The CD has the standard install, the DVD usually has extra language packs and other stuff. But please read the site or official documents to make certain that you are getting what you need.
<oCean_> ports88: -p 88
<minimec> harmandeep: With the DVD you get the whole bunch of packages. With the CD only the default system. The rest is installed via internet and the ubuntu repositories.
<erUSUL> ports88: no is -p 88
<edb> hi. how the heck does one get rid of notifications?
<babu__> how to increase the internet download speed in lucid lynx
<KE1HA> gonzojive, No, but that 173 Driver and the stock UB NV driver has been causing issues. In restricted driver, go with the (recomended driver), that seems to resolve the issues.
<edb> clicking doesn't shift them, they go translucent on rollover, and they stay forever
<edb> what obvious thing am I missing?
<yonahw> what is the "adm" group and is it related to "admin"?
<smw> babu__, you mean like a download accelerator?
<edb> right clicking, left clicking, clicking then pressing escape or space, clicking then pressing alt f4
<ZykoticK9> yonahw, not sure what adm is - but it is NOT admin
<KomiaPoika> minimec: re, i installed the backends and gnome alsa mixer and it fixed it :) i had to put up the speaker slider.
<harmandeep> i m not able to find proper links explaining what is covered in DVDs ...~~ can anyone provide URL
<KomiaPoika> i have sound on speakers now
<gonzojive> KE1HA: no, I can get to the desktop.  I have NVIDIA Driver Version: 195.36.24
<babu__> yep
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Nice ;)
<KE1HA> gonzojive, you want the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) recommended.
<KomiaPoika> :)
<KomiaPoika> now i wanna fix the video problem
<smw> harmandeep, anything in the dvd can be downloaded later anyways
<VCoolio> Aditya: sorry, don't know; google seems to say it's a known issue, but I don't see an easy fix
<edb> come on, this has to be stupidly obvious. what am I missing?
<yonahw> ZykoticK9: thanks, I am running ubuntu server and don't have an admin group. is this to be expected?
<KE1HA> gonzojive, you can boot the desktop at all ?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: If I remember correctly. You can play a youtube flash file on both of the Monitors, but no local video, right? Did you try alternate software like vlc or mplayer?
<ports88> erUSUL, thanks a lot man, it works :)))
<smw> !who > babu__
<ubottu> babu__, please see my private message
<sometux> VCoolio, that worked!, thanks!
<ZykoticK9> yonahw, i don't think so...  you could as in #ubuntu-server to be sure
<harmandeep> but i don have internet connection always ....
<gonzojive> KE1HA: yes, I can.  I just get crashes intermittently every few hours
<KomiaPoika> minimec: yes, that is correct. no matter the player, it shows a black video in window or grey video in fullscreen, with the sound playing normally
<yonahw> ZykoticK9: thanks
<edb> It's driving me mad - also, I have a room full of these machines, and I haven't seen one person work it out yet
<smw> babu__, I like to use axel.
<edb> be it IM notifications, the apparmor thing, whatever
<edb> Hello.
<minimec> and you tried totem and vlc?
<Zirts> Can anyone recommend me a decent free video editor?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: and you tried totem and vlc?
<KE1HA> gonzojive, log in, go to the restricted Driver setion, and load that recommended driver. Im using Dual 8800GT's on this box, and that solved my issue similar to what your seeing on the SMP kernel.
<erUSUL> Zirts: openshot, pitivi, avidemux, cinelerra kino ...
<Zirts> Thnaks!
<KomiaPoika> minimec: yes, same result with any player
<edb> Come on, everyone else is getting past this with ease, and I'm being an idiot
<edb> feel free to inform me in an insulting way if you want
<babu__> how to download it
<KE1HA> gonzojive, or, you could donload the latest NV drivers, install build-essential and kernel-headers and build them yourself, that's worked for me also.
<smw> !who | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babu__> !who>babu__
<ubottu> babu__, please see my private message
<smw> babu__, eh?
<babu__> how to download axel
<edb> how does one make, a notification, go away?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: That is really strange. I have a ATI 9600 in Dual mode here and a Nvidia 7600GS (Dual too) I never had that kind of problems... Also if I remember well 'Direct Rendering' is working ok, right?
<edb> ubuntu 10.04, gnome
<smw> babu__, sudo apt-get install axel
<KomiaPoika> minimec: how do i check that? glx gears are working at 3.5jfps
<edb> notifications stay around for minutes.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: how do i check that? glx gears are working at 3.5kfps
<edb> cannot make them disappear
<IRC_BOT_2932> #0 - quiznoBot
<IRC_BOT_2932> #1 - quiznoBot.o
<IRC_BOT_2932> #2 - quiznoBot.c~
<trism> edb: you don't, you need to wait for them to timeout in notify-osd, I believe notification-daemon has the functionality though
<smw> babu__, then you can run it with the command axel -a <url>
<romulobr> I have serious screen tearing on ubuntu, i have a radeon 5750 on ubuntu 10.4, any help?
<edb> so in effect, it is a very very bad idea to have it on IMs by default, then, for instance
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Hehe... 3,5fs? So no direct rendering. Check the output of glxinfo
<KomiaPoika> 3500fps
<Zirts> you using proprietary or open-source?
<romulobr> proprietary
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Ok. Direct rendering is working ;)
<KomiaPoika> direct rendering: Yes
<babu__> is it able to downlaod video files also....because wget sometimes cannot downlaod the video file
<gonzojive> KE1HA: I think i've got the recommended driver installed now.  what do you reccommend for diagnosing video card issues?  is there a log for it?
<edb> because people will assume part of their private conversation went away like it does with.. well, everything else ever
<edb> and bang, they minimise a window and there it is
<KomiaPoika> with only the laptop's monitor, video plays fine, with 2 monitors, only black output
<Zirts> and have you tried the open-source ones?  ATI proprietarys are ofthen caousing such problems
<mikebeecham> *sigh*
<minimec> KomiaPoika: That is really strange and goes beyond my experience.
<romulobr> i have serious screen tearing, even on browser window with no video, scrooling is terriblr.
<aronaliaga> hola
<smw> babu__, did you read what ubottu said?
<aronaliaga> donde esta el chat en español?
<KE1HA> other than syslog or dmesg I dont think so.
<mikebeecham> I think aeon-ltd's given up on me already :D
<Zirts> I myself have a ATI too, and for me the open-source ones are a 10x better option
<smw> babu__, you need to prefix messages with my name
<Stavros> how can i install ubuntu on a raid5 drive?
<romulobr> open source works as bad
<oCean_> !es | aronaliaga
<KE1HA> I've not had any trouble wiht the recomended NV restricted driver though.
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<martian> babu__: yes... but so can wget. Why do you say wget can not download video files?
<smw> babu__, it can download whatever wget can. wget should be able to download anything
<minimec> KomiaPoika: lspci |grep VGA
<Zirts> have you configured your xorg.conf?   and do you have direct rendering on ?
<edb> for instance, and this is not a very hypothetical example, "Can you come in for an interview on Monday"
<babu__> sometimes it did not download youtube video files
<edb> refusing to go the hell away in front of my boss
<romulobr> i don't even know where is xorg.conf I don't know about direct rendering
<harmandeep> guys , is DVD ISO for UBUNTU 10.04.1released ... i had seen a few mirrors pointing to 10.04.1 DVD ISO directory , but having old ISOs ( see modification time )
<babu__> ! smw sometimes it did not download youtube video files
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edb> theh
<ports88> I want to reboot this server, but I dont want to make sure if there were any service running now it should also start once I reboot, how do I find out what services are running (e.g. TOmcat)
<babu__> !smw sometimes it did not download youtube video files
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harmandeep> and version number of ISO files
<ports88> I want to make sure, correction
<KomiaPoika> minimec: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<smw> babu__, ! means you are talking to the bot
<Pici> babu__: Please stop starting your messages with '!', it is confusing our bot.
<thune3> harmandeep: even when I click through to 10.04.1 dvd, it is still 10.04 dvd. So be aware.
<ports88> I want to reboot this server, but I want to make sure if there were any service running now it should also start once I reboot, how do I find out what services are running (e.g. TOmcat)
<edb> well thanks :)
<Aditya> VCoolio - That's ok ! Thank you for your time! :)
<pbarros> edb: so do you just want to disable notifications all together?
<harmandeep> can anyone get me link for 10.4.1 if out yet ?
<edb> I can do, and am going to
<edb> I think it's necessary for subtlety
<ports88> ps - aux ?
<Zirts> Section "Device"
<Zirts>  Identifier "ATI Radeon"
<Zirts>  Driver "ati"
<Zirts>  Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<Zirts>  Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<FloodBot4> Zirts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zirts>  Option "AccelDFS" "true"
<harmandeep> thune3: what are additional items included in DVD ISO ... can u get a URL listing all those covered items !
<martian> babu__: If wget was unable to download something, it means that something went wrong outside of wget's control. Perhaps it's because of the copy protection youtube has on things.
<luisalfonso> hello, how can I configure a printer with windows xp and ubuntu? The printer is connected to the pc with ubuntu, and I need to use the same printer to print from a computer that has windows xp. The computers are both connected to a router that connects to the internet. Thanks
<gonzojive> Here are a series of /var/log/messages output after a crash.  Can somebody please help make sense of this?  http://paste.lisp.org/display/113678
<edb> not much point in going off the record for a moment then having half your conversation glued to the fricking desktop
<edb> heh
<aeon-ltd> mikebeecham: last resort try OSS
<edb> shame, as popping notifications are very useful, maybe I should fix it :)
<pietime> Does anyone know where I can find plugins for pcmanfm? Specifically, I'm looking for a plugin that will show video thumbnails.
<ports88> I want to reboot this server, but I want to make sure if there were any service running now it should also start once I reboot, how do I find out what services are running (e.g. TOmcat), how do I find that out ps - aux ?
<edb> anyway, thanks for the help
<babu__> k.. i downloaded axel..but there is no option named -u in axel man page
<dudewhat> hello
<martian> babu__: they said -a
<oCean_> harmandeep: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download as always
<minimec> KomiaPoika: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409128
<smw> babu__, -a is for a better looking interface
<smw> babu__, it is not required
<rapto> i close from the electricity the computer and i re-open it. now  does not coming sound from ubuntu 10.04 (updated). can you please help me ? (but windows still works fine)
<Arcidias> hi all
<thune3> harmandeep: i did a diff of the manifests of dvd vs cd. There is actually very little useful on the dvd that is extra. http://pastebin.com/WABPvejd
<smw> !hi | Arcidias
<ubottu> Arcidias: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mikebeecham> aeon-ltd: ok?
<rapto>  i close from the electricity the computer and i re-open it. now  does not coming sound from ubuntu 10.04 (updated). can you please help me ? (but windows still works fine)
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i don't think that will help me, the monitors have very different resolutions
<minimec> KomiaPoika: I guess you have to do some further investigation. The so called x-edgers ppa is maybe a solution, but I never used that with Intel. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<harmandeep> thune3: is same applicable for ubuntu SERVER DVD ISO ?
<tweak_> anyone else having buzzing or hum problems outputing their pc to home theatre?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: I can only recommend that, if you know what you are doing.
<smw> harmandeep, you are spending way too much time on this :-P. The dvd has stuff that they can't fit into the 700MB including languages, fonts, and some programs
<smw> harmandeep, anything you need can be downloaded anyways after intall
<lolcat93> I cant seam to get connection sharing to work
<KomiaPoika> minimec: thank you
<luisalfonso> where can I find information on how to setup a shared printer, or how to create a network between windows xp and ubuntu 10.04_
<thune3> harmandeep: i could run that again for server. But as you see for desktop, it is basically language suppoert + java on DVD.
<erUSUL> !samba | luisalfonso
<ubottu> luisalfonso: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<minimec> KomiaPoika: no problem
<rapto>  i close from the electricity the computer and i re-open it. now  does not coming sound from ubuntu 10.04 (updated). can you please help me ? (but windows still works fine)
<erUSUL> luisalfonso: or you can try using a IPP driver for windows XP
<clarinet46> dobry wieczór
<_eXeCuTeR> anyone knows a good IDE for C/C++ in ubuntu?
<Frankiitaa> somebody knows how to use sxinjected in ubuntu ?
<Frankiitaa> a
<worldsayshi> Is there a irc channel for ubuntu server?
<smw> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<clarinet46> czy można po polsku?
<luisalfonso> erUSUL, the problem is that the printer is connected directly to the computer that has ubuntu via usb and that computer is connected to a router. Do you think that I will be able to make the winxp computer print?
<rapto>  i close from the electricity the computer and i re-open it. now  does not coming sound from ubuntu 10.04 (updated). can you please help me ? (but windows still works fine)
<smw> worldsayshi, read ubottu's comments
<seguratec> espani
<k5220> it's 4 anything into world of Ubuntu
<k5220> Russian
<seguratec> quien me puede intruir en ubuntu
<clarinet46> nikt nie polskiego
<smw> !es | SegFaultAX
<ubottu> SegFaultAX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !es | seguratec
<ubottu> seguratec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smw> !es | seguratec
<lorenc> #flossk
<rapto>  i close from the electricity the computer and i re-open it. now  does not coming sound from ubuntu 10.04 (updated). can you please help me ? (but windows still works fine)
<Somelauw> _eXeCuTeR, Netbeans or Bloodshed.
<assco> Hi, i'm having a problem with pm-suspend no putting my comp to sleep nor leaving it able to resume. I've tried setting the xorg.conf file and blacklist options in the     * NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<smw> thanks IdleOne :-)
<assco> woops... sory
<k5220> !translate es ru quien me puede intruir en ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thune3> harmandeep: there is no manifest available for server editions, and no such server DVD exists. (remember that 10.04.1 does *NOT* seem to be out, if it ever will be).
<seguratec> donde escribo eso
<rapto> ubottu: are you kidding us ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harmandeep> ok thanks
<IdleOne> seguratec: in esta bentana, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Ntemis> hi
<Somelauw> hi
<vect> thanks for -q'n me
<rapto> ubottu:  how it is possible ? i ask you something and you answer me... ?
<vect> that was unfair
<thune3> harmandeep: 10.04.1 DVD is not out that is
<k5220> 8-) so so
<Ntemis> is there a reason why ubuntu 64 bit is not recommended for daily usage?
<harmandeep> i m not downloading those DVDs , i thought they might be covering software PACKAGES in DVD release
<Ntemis> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Somelauw> Ntemis, do you use apps that rely on 32bit?
<Ntemis> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<vect> i've used 64bit Ubuntu for years, it's fine
<Somelauw> Ntemis, I use it.
<erUSUL> Ntemis: already reported as bug in the webpage
<vect> daily too
<Ntemis> bug in webpage?
<Ntemis> is there for too long :)
<Ntemis> i have an ion 330 with 9400 gpu and 4gb ram
<Ntemis> witch version i should install?
<thune3> Ntemis: i feel it is appropriate to steer new-to-linux users away from 64-bit, but that is my opinion.
<clarinet46> chcę pogadać o chórach mieszanych
<Ntemis> am not new ;)
<k5220> Ntemis: Are you Updated your system 8.04 > 9.10 > 10.04 ? Or you reinstall it every release?
<tweak_> im using 64bit ubuntu and it works just fine
<Ntemis> 1 system comes from 8.04 to 9.10
<IdleOne> !pl | clarinet46
<ubottu> clarinet46: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Ntemis> not 10.04 yet
<vect> unban everyone, w00
<Ntemis> other 10.04 fresh install buggy
<azlon> how can i only use my dhcpd server for pxe boots, but use my SOHO router for all other dhcp?
<k5220> Ntemis: ok. I saw 9.10 and now running on 10.04
<DJones> Ntemis: This was the official explanation of why the comment is in the webpage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940/comments/62
<IdleOne> vect: Please stay on topic. commenting on ban removals, etc is not on topic for this channel.
<ortsvorsteher_> quit
<clarinet46> i am director choir
<vect> IdleOne: so let me get this, you guys ban me, throw this big fit that i'm ban evading, which i honestly thought i was unbanned, and now you're unbanning me
<vect> whatever, fuck your little "fiefdom", you treat regular users like shit in here
<k5220> :-D 1,5k users = not bad $)
<vect> i got another host opened in here
<Ntemis> so for an ion platform 64bit capable what bit version?
<IdleOne> vect: if you want to talk about your ban and subsequent removal of the ban come to #ubuntu-ops
<k5220> on this channel
<smw> IdleOne, he left :-P
<KomiaPoika> minimec: re
<IdleOne> smw: I saw
<KomiaPoika> minimec: with resolution of 1024x768 on both screens, i have video working on both screens
<KomiaPoika> minimec: only when i put higher resolution on the big screen , the video turns black
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i can even play fullscreen
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Ok. So you card may have a maximal output resolution, I guess.
<KomiaPoika> minimec: but it works with no problem in macosx
<_eXeCuTeR> hmm the number of available packages in ubuntu is really low. how can i expand it? even sudo apt-get install geany/netbeans doesn't work!
<KomiaPoika> and the rest of the desktop looks fine at 1900x1200
<ZykoticK9> KomiaPoika, with mplayer try using "mplayer -vo gl $filename" or "mplayer -vo x11 $filename" and see if either gives you non-black video
<Jordan_U> !info netbeans | _eXeCuTeR
<ubottu> _eXeCuTeR: netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1403 kB, installed size 3252 kB
<KomiaPoika> ok
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: Do you have universe enabled? (unless you're in a LiveCD session it should be enabled by default).
<minimec> KomiaPoika: Ask the Intel gurus on the channel. I am more ATI ;) This is a driver thing...
<_eXeCuTeR> Jordan_U, when I go to synaptics, there are really not much of packages.
<Zirts> in windows you can use charmap to see all possible characters, but where can I see it on Linux?
<_eXeCuTeR> Jordan_U, universe enabled? don't know what's that and i'm not using LIVECD
<Vigo_> I did not see Tor in the Software Center, I did see Tork, can I load that one and use it on other WMs or do I go to Synaptics and get search for the one that matches the WM I may be using? Ubuntu 10.04, older hardware.....
<chkdsk> is there a channel for wubi? #wubi appears to be empty
<_eXeCuTeR> Jordan_U, running sudo apt-get update now. hold on
<KomiaPoika> yay!!
<ZykoticK9> chkdsk, no wubi channel (i wish there was)
<KomiaPoika> ZykoticK9: i can play video with mplayer -vo gl :)
<KomiaPoika> minimec:  :)
<KomiaPoika> ZykoticK9: thank you
<KomiaPoika> :))
<sabayonuser> hello.. i am having trouble joining some channels
<ikonia> sabayonuser: #freenode can help you with that
<ZykoticK9> KomiaPoika, glad to help
<Jordan_U> _eXeCuTeR: Open System > Administration > Software Sources and make sure that all of the "Downloadable from the internet" check boxes (except source, which isn't needed but can't hurt) are checked.
<KomiaPoika> ok i have one last problem but a small one
<sabayonuser> thanks
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: What's your question?
<KomiaPoika> how can i put 2 different background pictures on the laptop screen and on the external screen?
<ZykoticK9> !register > sabayonuser
<ubottu> sabayonuser, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: Looking through the log, yes it is but AFAIK you'll have to do it manually.
<chkdsk> How would I go about that?
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<chkdsk> Comfortable-ish
<chkdsk> The extent I've used it to so far is mountaing/unmounting, installing applications and changing file permissions
<mikebeecham> Still nothing aeon-ltd...not sure if you've thought about it any further, but I'm out of ideas...I've put myself into an audio group, enabled and maxxed everything out.  Audio continues to work at login level, but no further in...I know the speakers are working because I can hear them hiss
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: Do you have enough space to store a backup of your current virtual disk?
<chkdsk> I do
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<minimec> KomiaPoika: The coolest thing would be to install e17 as window manager, because that would give you to totally indipendant screens ;) This way, you will have to create your own background with the exact size of the two screens.
<chkdsk> I don't have a LiveCD handy
<mikebeecham> ...and aeon-ltd Output continues to show "Dummy Output - Stereo"
<chkdsk> but I only really have about 50MB of anything actually worth backing up.
<chkdsk> I'm just not sure what to do about it
<guntbert> mikebeecham: did you create a new user to check with that?
<ianwizard1> I'm trying to write a script to do something when grep finds something.  so I need to (would like to) do a while [no output from grep]; do command; done      I can't find the best way online, so I thought I'd ask the vets.  how should I write the while?
<chkdsk> I could back the stuff up, delete the wubi installation and then re-create it larger
<KomiaPoika> minimec: i think i need gnome to get the airport working
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: It can be done without a LiveCD/USB, but it's *much* harder.
<blip-> what graphics driver does Linux use during booting (plymouth screen) ?  I have a Nvidia Quadro FX card - does the driver not support 1600x900 ?
<KomiaPoika> minimec: what package installs e17?
<ianwizard1> KomiaPoika: you have to find and add the repo for it
<chkdsk> That's another thing, my screen has a native resolution of 1440x900 but ubuntu refuses to display at anything other than 1024x768
<minimec> KomiaPoika: it's not in the official repository.
<jgcampbell300> is it at all possible for a bot net to take over ubuntu server 10.04. I have been getting some strange traffic to one of my server
<Jordan_U> chkdsk: You can move the files you want to keep to your windows partition, it's avaialable within your wubi install in /host.
<ianwizard1> KomiaPoika: you can find it if you go to enlightenment.com
<chkdsk> Okay, I'll go start backing stuff up then
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300: Yes. Especially if you are using scripting languages like PHP to host dynamic web pages.
<KomiaPoika> will the wireless airport still work? if i don't use gnome anymore? i configured airport from gnome's taskbar.
<ianwizard1> KomiaPoika: if you're talking about wifi, you can still use network manager, or use wicd
<jgcampbell300> ahh crap ... ok what steps do i take to secure / retake my computers lol
<minimec> KomiaPoika: http://packages.enlightenment.org/  --> deb http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu lucid main extras in /etc/apt/sources.list
<minimec> KomiaPoika: You can use the gnome settings in e17 (loading gnome-settings-deamon and nm-applet at the beginning of a session)
<litercola> where would one go for a little netwokring help?
<minimec> litercola: You're at the right place ;)
<guntbert> litercola: if it is ubuntu-related this is the place - if just general networking: ##networking
<markymark> hi, i normally connect to a network printer from windows. now that i'm on ubuntu i'm unable to do so. The instructions i have ask me to connnect to a server "something.something.edu" and I have a usernanme and a password. How do I do this on ubuntu?
<bazhang> litercola, ubuntu related can ask here; there is also ##networking as well
<guntbert> bazhang: :)
<litercola> thanks all, ive installed an ltsp server with the alternate cd, but my interfaces don't seem to want to come up consistently
<jordo2323> Hey all
<Seveas> markymark, from that description I guess you connect to that printer via SMB (it is a windows shared printer). You can do that in ubuntu by going to system -> administration -> printing, clicking add and selecting "windows printer via SAMBA"
<minimec> litercola: are we talking about hardware, or software configuration?
<elkclone_> both
<Tabmov>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. Tabmov boomshankerx isolat3dsh33p DBO quake_guy g0bl1n schmidtm markymark litercola erle- dreamer000 magnetic_ chrono__ Andy_B decto thing12 ortsvorsteher Guest90086 CadeSkywalker desti bdiu sacho jgcampbell300 blip- Sumo-Ente johnny` Kvik_sverige ianwizard1 moayad_ gnubie belak sabayonuser seatek rdavila Ramza KE1HA ttl- alphar
<Tabmov>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. Robert_Zenz x2dz Ntemis GMeola Cain sjg156 charmer bleaked internalkernel wedwo PC-Ente mawst chancegarcia kancerman lolcat93 noname AxeZ MichealH ivo_ lov255 kkruit _eXeCuTeR krafty Fuzzy EspadaV8_W scullez xiong samuelbryner Arcidias Wi1d DavidLevin blindMoe 17SABCJYK temposs wildbat solid_liq rjune Maarten_ dudewhat aronaliag
<Tabmov>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. sactodave blackMatrix_NY Martinp23 cyonyx hoodoos Shadowmat al0x snowrichard jabba grzesag ghoo mondragon Vigo_ jimius gonzojive congiman ssureshot bsod1 Dantonic psycho_oreos CARABOBO kalusn binni ndeah ryoohki SirDidi rwlove turt1e bcbc2 jefinc mike_kay squirrel_labs baba simar drygrain astrochimp Freejack` goshawk underdev Mi
<Tabmov>  ASK FREENODE STAFF WHY THEY CAN'T FIX THE SPAM PROBLEM AND SEE THIS AS A SOLUTION : <tomaw> Ignore them, it's just spam. Shurakai seidos sgh Mike__ justnulling2 pvl1 Nephyrin CyberGabber user1 bsaibes__ tmwsiy2012 bsaibes_ bsaibes busi _Lau_ Fandekasp _marix aerovista Aliselyn Prodego fcuk112 klandwehr imcsk8 DrGrov Line_ syn-ack Friar cangeceiro ubuntu-user jimmybaker jskulski janek ldlework marcuy daglees__ ghostcube_ rek yrkxek thune3 digitalsa
<FloodBot4> Tabmov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<al0x> wtf
<elkclone_> eek
<daglees__> Annoying
<rjune> what's up with tabmov?
<martian> someone with a lot of free time and way too much anger
<solid_liq> that bot has been doing that in #freenode for days
<al0x> kick anyone?
<Seveas> rjune, hormones
<solid_liq> IP addresses are in China
<xiong> "Don't disrupt ... to make a point"?
<MichealH> rjune: He is a Spambot
<Prodego> it has been handled already
<seidos> ignored
<elkclone_> lots of action today.
<rjune> Seveas, that time of month, eh?
<Seveas> rjune, neh, probably male. Testosteron overload after having seen the expendables I guess :)
<Zol> I love ubuntu<3
<elkclone_> welfare wed was yesterday lol.
<MichealH> Can we please get back on topic
<Seveas> Zol, glad you like it :)
<MichealH> Its a support channel?
<Zol> But I really do hate realVNC. Can't use shift-key. :(
<bazhang> yes please get on topic
<Seveas> Zol, try remmina
<Seveas> it is awesome
<Zol> Seveas: Ah, thanks!
<ttl-> Tabmow: ?
<Zol> Seveas: Am on a windowbox. :/
<MichealH> ttl-: Its a spambot, just ignore it
<ttl-> ttl-: what spam?
<Seveas> Zol, ah, you're trying to vnc *to* ubuntu?
<ttl-> MichealH: ok
<ttl-> MichealH: thks
<MichealH> ttl-: Cos I get it everyday nearly
<ivers> lolcat93: Did you manage to share your internet connection ?
<Zol> Seveas: Yes. I have my server in the other room, but I need a windowbox for work. Waste too much time running between the rooms. :)
<Seveas> Zol, try tightvnc perhaps?
<blindMoe> Zol: make sure your firewall rules allow vnc to pass through
<Vigo_> I am not spam....
<Zol> Seveas: blindMoe: Thanks :)
<andreiutz> hello, I have just booted ubuntu 10.04 live cd on my laptop(fujitsu-siemens amilo A1650G) but I have no sound. How can I install the sound driver ?
<KomiaPoika> how can i chose from different keyboard models from gnome?
<Seveas> KomiaPoika, system->preferences->keyboard
<binni> did Tabmov just list me as a spammer? How come?
<bmax> hallo.. anybody know problem with moovida and lucid?
<KomiaPoika> i found
<Seveas> binni, no, he only listed himself as spammer. Please ignore him.
<agib> is something going on with openjdk-6-jre?
<MaRk-I> KomiaPoika: system/preferences/keyboard/layouts
<binni> Seveas, alrighty :)
<agib> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openjdk-6-jre => is up/down
<KomiaPoika> all the apple keyboard layouts are bogus :(
<thune3> agib: can you clarify the issue you are seeing?
<agib> thune3: `apt-get -q -y install openjdk-6-jre=6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~8.04.2` => openjdk-6-jre: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~8.04.2) but it is not going to be installed
<erUSUL> !intelhda | andreiutz
<ubottu> andreiutz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<agib> openjdk-6-jre-headless: Depends: ca-certificates-java but it is not installable
<erUSUL> agib: aptitude why-not ca-certificates-java
<andreiutz> erUSUL, thank you
<agib> erUSUL: No justification for removing ca-certificates-java could be constructed.
<rafazed> has someone tried wacom tablet with ubuntu?
<aguitel> are the wireless chipset rtl8180 compatible with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<davidelv> anyone know how to get the gobi 2000 3g internal model working under 10.04?
<itatzu> issue with "language-pack-kde-en-base" on fresh install - update now marked as broken
<itatzu> can not remove
<itatzu> can not upgrade
<itatzu> can not do anything - have filtered on broken
<itatzu> have tried to rm package but it repeats broken install
<lov255> Anyone know if I can get Skype for Ubuntu?
<itatzu> changed repo country too
<erUSUL> !skype | lov255
<ubottu> lov255: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lov255> thanks erUSUL
<aeon-ltd> itatzu: reinstall then remove
<itatzu> aeon-ltd: i tried, it will not uninstall
<aeon-ltd> itatzu: whats dependent on it?
<ianwizard1> bash scripting?       using command output (or lack thereof) as condition for a loop?
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: is allways better to relay in the return value of the command.
<rvn> how can i add a custom menu category to the menu in LXDE?
<itatzu> aeon-ltd: all the language-pack-en-base stuff
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: what command are you using ?
<ianwizard1> erUSUL: grep, and it's time critical so I need to react as quickly as possilbe as soon as grep returns output
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: if grep -q file; then [do things here]; fi
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: grep returns true ( 0 ) if it finds something
<litercola> anyone wanna help me with an ltsp server that won't bring up both interfaces at boot reliably
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: -q supress output
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i tell ubuntu to open text files always with gedit?
<itatzu> anyone....
<rvn> how can i add a custom menu category to the menu in LXDE?
<ianwizard1> erUSUL: so it returns an error code if it doesn't find it, but no output?
<erUSUL> rvn: maybe they know better in #lubuntu ?
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: yes; you can add an else clause to the if statement for that case
<ianwizard1> erUSUL: ok, that's great, thanks :)
<erUSUL> ianwizard1: if grep -q file; then [do things here]; else [do some other thing.... ]  ;fi
<rvn> erUSUL, i asked in #lubuntu, #ubuntu, and #lxde, no response in anywhere but here yet,
<erUSUL> rvn: i do not use lxde; sorry
<erUSUL> _eXeCuTeR: right click on a text file, choose properties go to open with tab
<coz_> rvn,  #lxde takes a long time to get an answer ....
<coz_> rvn,  check here   http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1265
<coz_> rvn,    maybe   The menu can be customized in ~/.config/lxpanel/LXDE/panels/top
<_eXeCuTeR> erUSUL, didn't work. I pressed but the next .c file tried to open, asked me to run it
<_eXeCuTeR> erUSUL, didn't work. I pressed but the next .c file tried to open, asked me to run it
<_eXeCuTeR> oops sorry
<coz_> rvn,  also look here    http://u-lite.org/content/lxde-capable-custom-menus
<erUSUL> _eXeCuTeR: maybe they have the execution bit set ? see properties
<rafazed> has anyone tried a drawing tablet on ubuntu?
<agib> man... something broken in the openjdk-6-jre package between yesterday and today -- I revered to mirrors of yesterday's packages and apt-get install openjdk-6-jre installs just fine
<_eXeCuTeR> why su didn't work and sudo su worked instead? :o
<agib> *reverted
<erUSUL> _eXeCuTeR: there is no root user in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !rootshell | _eXeCuTeR
<ubottu> _eXeCuTeR: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<erUSUL> !root > _eXeCuTeR
<ubottu> _eXeCuTeR, please see my private message
<agib> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542062
<TiK> there is a root in ubuntu
<TiK> wtf
<MichealH> TiK: Yes, Its like any other LInux Distro
<TiK> tik@tik-laptop:~$ su root
<TiK> Password:
<TiK> root@tik-laptop:/home/tik#
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | TiK
<ubottu> TiK: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TiK> funny
<MichealH> !root | TiK
<ubottu> TiK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rafazed> drawing tablet on ubuntu?
<rafazed> anyone?
<erUSUL> !wacom
<TiK> sudo passwd
<TiK> there is a root password now
<erUSUL> !wfm | TiK
<ubottu> TiK: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MichealH> TiK: Well, sudo does the smae thing as root
<TiK> true
<erUSUL> rafazed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<lolcat93> ivers: No, I lost my internet connection on my computer following those instructions
<ivers> lolcat93: oh how nice. :)
<ivers> lolcat93: it's really simple and easy with ubuntu.
<Mixxit> hey all i'm having some trouble iwth the netinst it says my kernel version is wrong
<Mixxit> im using ubuntu-lucid-mini
<tarvid> Trying to install Ubuntu on a machine that has been running Ubuntu for years but has a CPU upgrade that requires CoolnQuiet or it overheats. Desktop installs fail to bring up X after install. Alternate failed almost at reboot.  Any suggestions on getting far enough for the kernel to turn on CoolnQuiet?
<lolcat93> ivers: Huh? It didn't work, and I had to revert the changes and reboot.
<ivers> lolcat93: running a firewall not compatible with network manager ?
<lolcat93> ivers: Not that I know of
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i change screen resolution in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> system>preferences>display
<aeon-ltd> _eXeCuTeR: should be a tool in the administration part of the menu
<aeon-ltd> _eXeCuTeR: corrected by erUSUL
<aeon-ltd> erUSUL: thanks
<_eXeCuTeR> yeah, i tried to find one but couldn't
<erUSUL> aeon-ltd: no problem
<mikebeecham> guntbert: what did you mean by "did you create a new user to check with that?"
<minimec> tarvid: CoolnQuiet is handled by the BIOS and (I think) turned on by default if you have a compatible mainboard and BIOS. Did you have to update the BIOS for the new CPU?
<_eXeCuTeR> aeon-ltd, can you be more specific?
<guntbert> mikebeecham: as your sound works until you login I wanted you to test if that is an issue just with your existing account or system wide: so I suggest you create a new user and see if you have sound as that one or not
<ZykoticK9> _eXeCuTeR, System menu at the top then "prefereneces" then click on "monitors"
<mikebeecham> guntbert: now THAT is a great idea...sec
<tarvid> minimec: yes
<_eXeCuTeR> ZykoticK9, thanks. btw, I can't use any larger resolution than the maximum in here?
<ZykoticK9> _eXeCuTeR, depends on card/drivers
<mikebeecham> guntbert: just creating new account now
<blackswan> i want to build a custom kernel exactly like the default ubuntu kernel except for a few lines of code i need to change. what do i do?
<_eXeCuTeR> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<wildeja> sorry i was disconnected. Did anyone post about my installing apps issue?
<ZykoticK9> !kernel | blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<guntbert> mikebeecham: ok
<bazhang> !compile > blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan, please see my private message
<minimec> tarvid: So CoolnQuiet should be running.
<tarvid> minimec: Tried underclocking. Still overheating. This may be time to pull the new CPU and call it a bad day
<minimec> tarvid: Did you check for some options in the BIOS?
<tarvid> minimec: passing the machine on to my wife and giving her an unstable machine is not a good idea, may have to change plans
<minimec> tarvid: Definitly not ;)
<pZombie> Does ubuntu 10.4 lucid lynx server have Dom0 support?
<mikebeecham> guntbert: ha!  a new user account plays audio fine
<blackswan> zykotick9: what does !kernel | blackswan mean
<bazhang> blackswan, it means read those links
<mikebeecham> guntbert: so what would be stopping MY account, which is root, from playing audio mate?
<ZykoticK9> blackswan, that sent the ubottu message about kernel
<jsemar> can someone recommend a tool (open source, available on linux of course) that I can a) interact with the commandline (so i can use python to do it) b) slow down a video segment to a specified speed, c) combine that resulting video with an audio file
<guntbert> mikebeecham: nice, so we now know that is is something in the settings of your original account -- did you say root account? don't do that
<minimec> tarvid: I have a 'CPU Feature' menu in a AwardBIOS. In that menu my settings are 'Cool&Quiet' [auto]
<mikebeecham> guntbert: when I installed today, I had two partitions....ext1 and swap
<mikebeecham> I just created an account
<mikebeecham> is that not what I should be doing?
<erUSUL> jsemar: ffmpeg or mencoder ?
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, in a terminal run "whoami" does it return root or your user name?
<wildeja> Hi. Is it possible to install an app downloaded from the repos on another machine, without having to download it again. Mobile broadband is limiting?
<blackswan> !compile>blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan, please see my private message
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: it just tells me my username
<valbaca> !compile>valbaca
<ubottu> valbaca, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> wildeja, move the DEB to /var/cache/apt/archives
<mikebeecham> which, in this instance, is 'test'
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | wildeja
<ubottu> wildeja: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, so you aren't root then :)
<mikebeecham> not on this test account, no
<guntbert> mikebeecham: misunderstanding!  the root account is not activated by default and you should not do it, that has nothing to do with partitions and mount points
<mikebeecham> but then I am not logged into my test account
<mikebeecham> guntbert: ok
<mikebeecham> my other account is called, simply, 'Mike'
<dajhorn> jsemar: Look at the libraries that are provided by the VLC project and/or used by programs like mplayer.
<mikebeecham> if I sudo, it asks me for a password
<lap_dragon> enter your passwrod then
<lap_dragon> *password
<guntbert> mikebeecham: and that password is your own
<wildeja> wow, info overload. You have been very helpfull i shall get reading. Thanks for such a quick and concise answer. You guys are the best :)
<mikebeecham> guntbert: yes, I chose it at installation
<guntbert> mikebeecham: yes - back to your problem: as you just installed the system and didn't create any data yet your could ditch the mike account and use the test account (don't do it yet!)
<guntbert> *you could
<mikebeecham> guntbert: I COULD do...
<bonks> How do I automatically connect to the internet when my connection disconnects and reconnects?
<mikebeecham> I would need to back up fstab, etc from the mike account, but it shouldn't take too long to do
<mikebeecham> what would be helpful is to understand what is going on!
<mikebeecham> lol
<guntbert> mikebeecham: no, I said nothing about a fresh install
<wildeja> erUSUL, Sorry, just one more. Before i go get APTonCD, dose it make any difference if the two machines are networked (i.e. do over network). And will aptoncd be able to send the quasi-repository to a HDD instead of CD maybe. (I realise this is technically two, sorry)
<guntbert> mikebeecham: I'm looking for the easiest way to go on
<mikebeecham> guntbert: no worries
<mikebeecham> I'm fine doing that
<Corevette789> I keep getting disconnected from a IRc channel
<Corevette789> It says my connection was reset
<erUSUL> wildeja: may be easier to just copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/ in that case.
<erUSUL> wildeja: but you can move the iso file ( without burning it ) as well
<Corevette789> Someone will say something weird then I get disconnected and I have used a lot of clients
<Corevette789> I don't know whats going on
<atheistfundy> I have Ubuntu 10.04, with an encrypted home folder. When I run a disk scan, I see that $HOME and /home/.ecryptfs are the same size. Why?
<wildeja> erUSUL, your the best cheers, B ye all
<bonks> I just reset my router, now I can't access my ubuntu box via ssh. What happened?
<erUSUL> atheistfundy: because both are the same thing ?
<erUSUL> bonks: your nat rules where removed when resetting ?
<guntbert> mikebeecham: are there any data/settings you want to keep (in your personal account)?
<mikebeecham> guntbert: nope...I only installed today.  Everything I need is on a SMB share, connected to my mac downstairs
<bonks> erUSUL: Well I mean I rebooted my router, all config remained the same.
<erUSUL> bonks: then i dunno ;) sorry
<bonks> I have a reserved IP for that box too, so the ip could not have changed.
<DexterF> hi
<og420josh> DCC SEND "gettanewrouter" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<DexterF> got a game, precompiled, CG Madness. starting the binary it says ./cgmadness: error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bonks> erUSUL: hmm I plugged in my keyboard and dvi cables to check its screen, did not even log in, tested ssh via my phone, and it could connect again. weird
<DexterF> ldd says "not found", too but looking into /usr/lib the lib is there
<DexterF> now what?
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<DexterF> ZykoticK9: yes
<guntbert> mikebeecham: create a new user (call him mike2 or so), and set the account type to administrator then delete the "test" account and keep (but don't use) the "mike" account
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, you probably need the 32bit version of that lib - see the script getlibs (makes 32bit lib install easy)
<DexterF> "getlibs"?
<mikebeecham> guntbert: can I not delete the other mike account once everything is set up/
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<guntbert> mikebeecham: yes you can but I would keep it "just in case" (and be it only for playing with the sound settings...)
<mikebeecham> guntbert: good call
<guntbert> mikebeecham: if there are more questions please put them to the channel again -- bed time here :-)
<mikebeecham> guntbert: yer a star...thanks
<guntbert> mikebeecham: you're welcome :-) and Good luck :-)
<rafazed> how do i add ubuntu-touch server?
<ZykoticK9> rafazed, i have no idea what ubuntu-touch is - but could be be looking for "utouch - A meta-package to install gesture libraries and tools"
<jasonwaste> hi can i get some help please i messed up real bad
<jasonwaste> ive tried everything i can
<ZykoticK9> !details | jasonwaste
<ubottu> jasonwaste: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey how do i put packages on hold so i dont install these depends for wine it screws up pc
<DexterF> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, :)
<jasonwaste> ok Im running ubuntu 10.4 and i reinstalled windows, which deleted my grub. I booted the live cd and reinstalled grub but now when i boot up i just get the command line and not a choice of which os to pick
<erUSUL> jasonwaste: how did you reinstalled grub ?
<rafazed> how do i add the ubuntu-touch irc channel?
<jasonwaste> i either need to fix that, or find a way of copying my old files from my filesystem, which i dont have permissions right now
<jasonwaste> i um
<wedwo> um is not an answer!
<jasonwaste> did apt-get install grub, sudo grub, root(hd0,4), setup (hd,0)
<ZykoticK9> rafazed, "/join #ubuntu-touch"?
<jasonwaste> i tried a different way before that from the forums as well
<bazhang> rafazed, you'd need the irc council approval for that
<erUSUL> jasonwaste: from a livecd ? maybe you used indtructions fro grub1... but you have grub2 if you have 10.04
<erUSUL> jasonwaste: reinstall grub again following the instructions in the grub2 wiki page
<erUSUL> !grub2 | jasonwaste
<ubottu> jasonwaste: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jasonlife> Is there any place where I can check the xorg version and video driver version for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jasonwaste> 1.98 it says i have
<DexterF> jasonwaste: thats 2beta
<ZykoticK9> jasonlife, "Xorg -version" from a terminal for the version
<erUSUL> jasonwaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD <<< 3 method chroot is the one i recommend
<Jordan_U> DexterF: It's not beta.
<jasonlife> ZykoticK9: sorry, i don't have 8.10 machine around..
<DexterF> Jordan_U: yeah, that's why there's no final release number and hardly docs
<DexterF> jasonlife: glxinfo | grep OpenGL  should give some driver info
<Jordan_U> DexterF: The release number is 1.98, just like the last release of grub legacy was 0.97.
<lov255> okay anyone know how to make logmein work on Ubuntu?
<jasonwaste> ok thanks guys, i'll try that
<jasonwaste> thank you very much
<jasonlife> anyone has 8.10 around?
<bazhang> lov255, what?
<ZykoticK9> jasonlife, there is some way to specify distro with "!info xorg" command - but i can't figure it out :(
<DexterF> Jordan_U: grub1 just grew like that and never was officially titled "1" - the "2" is set
<lov255> if you know how to get logmein (logmein.com, a remote computer service) to work on ubuntu?
<rww> jasonlife: hopefully not, since it hasn't gotten security updates since April
<rww> ubottu: eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DexterF> jasonlife: why are you still on 8.10?
<rafazed> is there any "probably" reason, why my Lubuntu is very slow now? From one day to another it went very slow, mostly on youtube and Flash web pages.
<bazhang> lov255, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<DexterF> that's sorta... old
<shawnboy> I need some GParted help. I'm trying to help my nephew. He wants to remove a Jaunty partition and its swap, leaving Lucid and its swap.
<Divecks> Hey guys, I just formatted a partition of an external USB2 hard drive, and I notice a folder "lost+found", that is locked and I do not have privlages to, even though I have chowned the entire partition. What is this folder, and how can I remove it?
<lov255> bazhang it has everything to do with Ubuntu seeing that I am trying to get it to run on Ubuntu
<jasonlife> DexterF: can you check xorg version and intel driver version for me?  dpkg -l "*xorg*"  and dpkg -l "*intel*"
<bazhang> lov255, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasonwaste> oh i tried that method too
<lov255> bazhang it is not an offtopic matter
<jasonwaste> but i can't find the location of the partition
<lov255> anyone know how to get it to work in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> DexterF: That directory is on all extN filesystems, it's where files that are recovered during fsck are put if the original path can't be determined.
<DexterF> jasonlife: packages.ubuntu.com - you can check versions for any package for any release there
<DexterF> Jordan_U: uh?
<erUSUL> Divecks: is a folder where extn fsck moves files that were lost but it found during check. it is needed do not remove it
<jasonwaste> i dont have the pencil thing to the left or the location bar
<jasonlife> DexterF: no 8.10 there..
<Jordan_U> DexterF: Sorry, wrong nick.
<shawnboy> the swap partitions are locked even though he booted to LiveCD.
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: Run "sudo swapoff -a"
<Divecks> erUSUL, Oh okay. Is there any way to prevent nautilus from seeing it? It seems to me like that folder shouldn't really be visible at all. Perhaps putting a period before it?
<shawnboy> that was it. thanks Jordan_U
<DexterF> jasonlife: hey, indeed - weird... I'm on 9.10, can't help
<ZykoticK9> Divecks, i think you just have to ignore it
<lov255> are we in #ubuntu-unregged or #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: You're welcome.
<Divecks> lov255, #ubuntu
<lov255> Anyone have any experience with using logmein on Ubuntu?
<Divecks> ZykoticK9, Really? That seems pretty silly to me, but okay.
<osmosis> any good tools to figure out what is filling up memory and why Im going into swap sometimes?
<bazhang> osmosis, top or htop
<jasonlife> what is the code name for 8.10 ?
<ZykoticK9> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<osmosis> bazhang, what about something with a history ?
<lov255> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: nephew put on 2 swap partitions when he created paritions. Does it matter which he deletes now?
<Oer> lov255,  no, ubuntu users use ssh, or vnc and logmein has a linux client and info  @ https://secure.logmein.com/labs/ but it is not supported here :-)
<DexterF> jasonlife: curios: why no upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> shawnboy, not really
<lov255> oer: I can not get it working, the reason I need it is for my clients, I ahve all their windows machines in my logmein
<erUSUL> osmosis: "vmstat 1" ?
<jasonlife> DexterF: I just want to check the X version and intel driver version in 8.10..
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: It's likely that one was created during the jaunty install, and the other during the lucid install. Check lucid's /etc/fstab to see which it's actually configured to use.
<Divecks> Is there any way to have my system wake up from wireless? Like wake on lan, only without a wired ethernet connection.
<DexterF> jasonlife: ah - intel video driver madness?
<lov255> Well let me ask a different question - is there a way to log into my ubuntu machine from a windows machine?
<ZykoticK9> jasonlife, perhaps you could check on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DexterF> lov255: putty
<jasonlife> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't have 8.10
<DexterF> ZykoticK9: told him that - for reasons beyond me pbu doesnt list intrepid
<ZykoticK9> jasonlife, ops sorry 8.10 has been removed - that won't work
<lov255> thanks
<DexterF> why was it removed? even 8.04... ah! LTS!
<DexterF> lov255: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, jasonlife obviously packages only shows supported versions
<jasonlife> I see
<DexterF> it even lists 6.06 tho, and that's EOL since june I'd guess
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, not for servers
<DexterF> seriously? how long will 606 be supported?
<lov255> what is the offical site for Putty?
<rafazed> some know if DW1501 Lan is compatible with linux?
<Jordan_U> lov255: Is it a java applet? (logmein)
<ZykoticK9> lov255, 5 years on server
<DexterF> lov255: hte one I linked, if you wanna play it safe search wikipedia and follow their links
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, 5 years on server (sorry lov255)
 * DexterF just remembered it's 2010 :D
<lov255> Thanks DexterF - did not see the link posted
 * DexterF takes his medicine (10 yr Glen Morangie single malt)
<KE1HA> What a mess this is.
<alecstory> Hi, I'm running Lucid on an eeePC 1000, and I can't seem to get nm-applet to authenticate with a WPA2 protected wireless network.  What steps can I take to troubleshoot?
<krysis> System Bandwidth:
<krysis> Main RAM: 25.6GB/s
<krysis> VRAM: 22.4GB/s
<krysis> RSX: 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read)
<krysis> SB: 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read)
<FloodBot1> krysis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krysis> wazat?
<WillWork4Foo> hi all :) Anyone have any idea why my wireless network icon in the notification tray is showing as disconnected - and I'm clearly connected (coz otherwise I wouldn't be on here!)
<DexterF> alecstory: got any error msg? checked dmesg? var/log/messages?
<bazhang> WillWork4Foo, after a recent update?
<alecstory> DexterF: I'm not sure how to check that, but I'll look in v/l/m
<DexterF> alecstory: just open with less and jump to the end, see if there's anything suspicious there. same with dmesg | less
<WillWork4Foo> bazhang, I've JUST installed from scratch and applied all the latest updates this evening.
<DexterF> just see if it tells about network stuff
<alecstory> DexterF: kk, will do
<bazhang> WillWork4Foo, networkmanager applet bug I suppose; having the same issue here and Firefox assumes offline
<WillWork4Foo> bazhang, that's even more annoying. My networking works, but my networkmanager icon is showing as disconnected
<bazhang> WillWork4Foo, yes, same here; likely a fix is in the works as its so widespread
<alecstory> DexterF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480648/
<alecstory> lots of that, but nothing else
<WillWork4Foo> bazhang, hope so. I've got my fingers crossed that Natty Narwhal will solve all my current annoyances, and give me a minimal number of new ones.
<DexterF> alecstory: doesnt look too odd. didi it work before? on another OS/distro/version? what hardware you got? what happens when you try to connect?
<alecstory> DexterF: I just resuscitated this laptop, but WPA worked back in June
<alecstory> I'm on an eeepc 1000, I'm not sure how to tell you the wifi card.
<lov255> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<erUSUL> alecstory: lspci | grep -i net
<DexterF> alecstory: so - what happens when you try to connect?
<alecstory> DexterF: it tries and tries and tries and then spits me back to a password prompt.  I've re-typed the password, and copy-pasted it from the router's config, so I'm pretty confident
<DexterF> alecstory: does the network manager *see* your wifi net?
<alecstory> DexterF: yes, sorry if I'm being unclear
<alecstory> erUSUL: RaLink RT2860
<DexterF> alecstory: what router you got?
<alecstory> DexterF: Belkin Wireless N, it works with other peoples' mac and windows computers
<DexterF> got any other wifi client around to test? mobile, laptop,...?
<alecstory> it works on other computers around me
<DexterF> i see
<DexterF> weird
<alecstory> yeah, I've never had a problem like this before
<DexterF> so - that's the same installation as when you last used the machine?
<DexterF> no reinstall or such?
<alecstory> yes
<DexterF> hm.
<alecstory> but I didn't use it on this network
<alecstory> should I go find some other network to test it with?
<DexterF> if you can I guess it helps ruling out that the wifi soft isnt broken altogether
<alecstory> yeah, I'll go try that, and report back.  Could be a while
<DexterF> ill be back myself in 10 or so
<alecstory> kk, bbl, thanks
<DexterF> alecstory: MAC filter on the router?
<alecstory> DexterF: sorry, missed that last one, saw it as I hit quit
<alecstory> please repeat
<Nilos> need help with a wireless connection, pm for details
<bazhang> Nilos, please ask here
<Nilos> ok, well I got the driver working and it sees my device.However when I attempt to run some scripts that USED to get me connected I got the message NO DHCP OFFERS RECIEVED
<Nilos> ok, well I got the driver working and it sees my device.
<Nilos> However when I attempt to run some scripts that USED to get me connected I got the message: NO DHCP OFFERS RECEIVED
<Nilos> none of the packets went through
<NickHansonNet> Dose anyone know how to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a old eMac G4 Power PC with Mac 10.4.11?
<DexterF> <DexterF> alecstory: MAC filter on the router?
<ZykoticK9> NickHansonNet, i'm not sure (i don't think) that 10.04 supports PowerPC (i could certainly be wrong)
<DexterF> from what you tell us it rather sounds like the router is locking you out
<NickHansonNet> Ok
<Oer> Ubuntu 6.10 was the last officially supported PowerPC version of Ubuntu.
<NickHansonNet> How do you become a moderator here?
<kitche> NickHansonNet: have you check out the community page for ppc support really
<kitche> !ppc | NickHansonNet
<ubottu> NickHansonNet: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<DexterF> NickHansonNet: checked if there's ppc install media?
<DexterF> ah, there we go
<MichealH> NickHansonNet: Don't ask that.
<alecstory> DexterF: don't think so.  I'm not going to be able to get to another network soon, sadly
<alecstory>  /sigh
<DexterF> alecstory: if all else fails you could give wireshark a shot and see what's what... that's voodoo then, tho
<Aliselyn> I'm having a bit of trouble with my dialup connection, with gnome-ppp not being able to open/see my modem. I've downloaded the driver from the manufacturer's website, and ran it through wine, but it was not for  my model. I then tried downloading the conexant version of my driver, and it still cannot open my modem to connect. is there anyone that knows what I should try next?
<MichealH> Aliselyn: Drivers through Wine?!? Sorry, Can't happen.
<xaviermdc> Aliselyn, you shouldn't install drivers through wine.
<ZykoticK9> Aliselyn, ya, you can't use windows drivers - you'd need a linux driver
<xaviermdc> those won't work
<KE1HA> Valiant Effort though
<MichealH> Ya it needs to be compatible with Linux things :)
<KE1HA> What model conx modem is it?
<alecstory> DexterF:  wireshark?
<DexterF> alecstory: if you never heard of it, you don't wanna go there, really :)
<hiexpo> ? having problem compiling  .c
<DexterF> network sniffer, shows you the data packages sent over a network interface
<hiexpo> getting this error  crunch.c:1: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘<’ token
<MichealH> Heixpo: Try to say your question on one line.
<alecstory> DexterF: so where else should I take my problem?
<MichealH> Heixpo: but anyway... What is the issue that arises?
<hiexpo> MichealH,  i amd tring to compile a c code and   ^  is the output
<DexterF> alecstory: well.. next steps are ruling out culprits. so: test eee on another wifi, if that's succesful check out the router. if you have access to it try temporarily disabling encryption and other security measures
<look> hiexpo, there is obliously an error in the syntax
<alecstory> ok, thanks, I'll try that
<MichealH> Hiexpo: You using gcc?
<DexterF> alecstory: maybe the folks from aircrack-ng can help, they have a channel here. they're surprisingly friendly towards "normal" people :D
<hiexpo> yes
<KE1HA> hiexpo, this probably is not the best channel for programming questions like that.
<hiexpo> ok i gotta go brb soon thanks
<MichealH> Heixpo: We can't do the code for you! :S
<look> hiexpo, look back on your code, three should be a ( before < some where find it like a good programmer.
<DexterF> alecstory: then again - install wireshark, run as root and see if you can make somethign useful of it. perhaps googling specific functions helps.
<look> hiexpo, ive code C++ and i hear C is much like it so i might be right
<DexterF> I'd check youtube for tutorials, too
<MichealH> DexterF: Were trying to help the user, not pass the help over to a site.
<zus> i downloaded a .iso image from the net. k3b shows a md5sum of one thing, the read me shows an md5 of another, this doesnt mean i got a bad file would it?
<DexterF> MichealH: yeah, liek you spent the last hour to help, thanks a lot, mr self righteous
<MichealH> Zus: Yup
<Aliselyn> I'm having a bit of trouble with my dialup connection, with gnome-ppp not being able to open/see my modem. I've downloaded the driver from the manufacturer's website, and ran it through wine, but it was not for  my model. I then tried downloading the conexant version of my driver, and it still cannot open my modem to connect. is there anyone that knows what I should try next? (sorry for the repeat, my internet died after I p
<MichealH> DexterF: :/
<TiK> Aliselyn: you cant run things via wine
<Aliselyn> TiK: what do you mean?
<TiK> Aliselyn: you can not install drivers with wine
<MichealH> TiK: Agreed
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, you can't use wine for the driver, it doesn't work that way. What model Modem do you have ?
<MichealH> They don't have the compatibility
<sinusoid> yo yo yo
<zus> would redownloading the file fix it?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: CXT AC-Link Modem
<TiK> KE1HA: still at it. you are a help machine
<TiK> zus:most likely
<TiK> zus: www.ubuntu.com :D
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, ok, hold on one.
<MichealH> Aliselyn: Also, repeating your question won't help.
<Nilos> Having trouble with my wireless connection.I did a "iwconfig" and I see the interface, also it does see the wireless adapter, but whenecver I try to connect I get the message NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: thank you
<sinusoid> Nilos
<zus> thanks
<sinusoid> whats output of iwconfig
<sinusoid> can you priv msg me?
<matt2> I would like to hear line-in through my headphones (with no delay). I have unmuted and turned everything up in alsamixer but still hear nothing. Thanks  (running 9.10)
<Aliselyn> MichaelH: I couldn't see any responses after mine, because my internet died, and disconnected me. I didn't know what else to say
<TiK> Nilos: does your isp offer automatic DHCP ip's or do you have to specify one?
<MichealH> Aliselyn: Ahhh, Okay :D
<sinusoid> Nilos
<Nilos> Tik,  its automatic
<sinusoid> airhgt --- did you run "iwconfig eth1 essid "network name"
<sinusoid> ?
<Nilos> yeah I did all that
<sinusoid> yeah and its not associating
<MichealH> Sinusolid: What are you doing?
<sinusoid> that's interesting
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Not looking too good at the moment. Sttill looking a good Install procedure.
<Nilos> itb kept sending packets \
<sinusoid> michael -- helping... did i get in the middle of you guys helping him
<MichealH> Sinusolid: Nope, It's just you were saying his nickname. Which was a bit weird :/
<sinusoid> i actually had the same problem with my wifi
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Here's the Site, but unless you've got an Inet Connection already, you can't really Download the needed files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<sinusoid> lol -- been a while since I did IRC
<sinusoid> nilos -- have you looked at /var/log/jockey... yet?
<Nilos> no I have not
<sinusoid> run an iwconfig eth1 essid "networkname"
<sinusoid> then dhcp obtain
<sinusoid> then tail -n 30 /var/log/jockey
<sinusoid> msg me output if you could
<MichealH> Or pastebin it
<Aliselyn> <KE1HA> Aliselyn, Not looking too good at the moment. Sttill looking a good Install procedure. (this was the last message I saw, my internet died again (it's storming here, lightning and all). what other info did you post?)
<sinusoid> not familiar with that
<MichealH> !pastebin
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, just this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sinusoid> !pastebin fdf
<sinusoid> hmmm
<sinusoid> aha
<sinusoid> got it
<ZykoticK9> !enter > sinusoid
<ubottu> sinusoid, please see my private message
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: Thanks, hopefully that will work
<KE1HA> Hope so, but Modems, not allot of those needed these days :-)
<sinusoid> anyone know how I might test my graphics card to know if it can handle 1080I
<sinusoid> lspci = 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<AndrewMC> sinusoid~ well your could play a 1080p YouTube video
<MichealH> Maybe "lspci" in terminal?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: do you think the Jaunty download would work on Lucid?
<KE1HA> I think so cuz you have to compile it.
<sinusoid> it is not doing it well, so i am wondering if it is a driver issue...  (also, I keep hearing flash playback sucks in ubuntu anyway, so narrowing it down is really difficult)
<zus> are theyre any good tutorials on how to make files into iso? like an "OS" files
<MichealH> Aliselyn: No promises though :P
<sinusoid> zus -- there is a utility in unix...
<MichealH> WB heixpo
<Oer> vlc 1.1.2 use hardware encoder
<Aliselyn> KE1HA and MichaelH: Thank y'all both
<MichealH> Aliselyn:
<kish> how the  do you disable services in lucid lynx
<kish> i want a nice  window
<MichealH> Aliselyn: No Problem
<sinusoid> Oer: were you talking to me?
<xangua> what services kish¿
<kish> that will let you click and disable
<kish> xangua, ALL OF THEM
<ZykoticK9> kish, you might want to check out BUM (boot up manager)
<kish> is BUM installed
<ZykoticK9> kish, not by default
<ZykoticK9> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<kish> sounds good
<xangua> kish: not a goo idea disable ALL OF THEM
<kish> xangua, leave ideas to me!
<kish> bum
<MichealH> Only some of them
<kish> some are just annoying
<MichealH> kiss, ?
<MichealH> Kish, ?
<kish> what MichealH
<Aliselyn> MichaelH: I've been working on this dialup issue for a total of about 12 or 13 hours, so I really hope this can be solved soon
<kish> Aliselyn, my god why dialup
<Nilos> sinus it didn't work
<Aliselyn> kish: it's the only thing available where I live that is cost-effective
<kish> Aliselyn, dare i ask where you live
<kthomas_vh> how to lower default font sizes for a particular app (if possible)?
<kish> kthomas_vh, just lower them all
<Aliselyn> kish: the boonies, that's all you need to know :) somewhere cable does not run
<kthomas_vh> kish,  point taken
<allquixotic> Hi, I have an Internet-facing Ubuntu 10.04 server. I am planning to use a regular user account + sudo for sysadmin purposes and NOT set a root password, so root can't login over SSH no matter what. I also want to enable mandatory public key authentication (in addition to password). Is this a good idea for security?
<kish> oh florida
<kish> allquixotic, its not a bad idea
<kthomas_vh> Aliselyn,  and no 3G?
#ubuntu 2010-08-20
<kish> might want to ask in ##linux
<Aliselyn> kthomas_vh: nope :) barely even edge
<kthomas_vh> ack
<kish> Aliselyn, you know im getting a yagi wifi antennna
<kthomas_vh> :)
<kish> if you get a sat dish antenna you may be able to leech wifi miles away
<kthomas_vh> how far can you pick up the ...
<Aliselyn> kish: what is that?
 * kthomas_vh goes to look
<Aliselyn> kish: miles away would have to be dozens, because everyone around here has either dialup or sattelite
<kish> Aliselyn, well these point to point links have been known to work over 100 miles
<kthomas_vh> dozens is possible with dishes on each side
<kermit> whats an .ogg decompressor that supports writing 24 bit PCM?
<kthomas_vh> plus there's WiMax in Orlando
<Maser> i made one with a metal colander and a wireless-n cisco adapter
<Maser> got interents from a highschool that was 4 blocks away
<Aliselyn> kish: I'd rather not leech someone else's internet ( and kthomas_vh: my ISP is in Orlando, not me)
<kthomas_vh> ah,  but how far?
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kthomas_vh> I didn't geolocate :)
<Aliselyn> kthomas: from Orlando? a days drive
<kthomas_vh> and I don't know what the ...
<kthomas_vh> ooh
<kthomas_vh> ok
<kthomas_vh> :)
<FloodBot1> kthomas_vh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackswan> !kernel|blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan, please see my private message
<kish> Aliselyn, good god where is this place!
<Aliselyn> kish: just NW Florida, in the panhandle
<ZykoticK9> kish, can you please drop Aliselyn's location issue - it's offtopic
<MichealH> Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, I can sympathize, we have no cable or phone service where I live, it's Wireless Inet, or nothing.
<KE1HA> Opps, true, we're way OT :-)
<kish> the peruvians have created a country wide network of wifi dish antennas that connect a lot of villages
<kthomas_vh> hmmm.... connectivity is off-topic for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> kish, lets get back on topic please
<mastercactapus> i have a strange issue; as soon as i get past grub the screen gets wierd eventually fading to white; the system responds normaly but the display is just white; it is a notebook pc; just installed 10.04.1 i386 with alternate cd (livecd had same display issue)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I guess talking about my connection area issues is off-topic, so if you want to, I don't mind continuing in off-topic
<MichealH> Mastercatapus: Could the MD5sums be different or something?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I mean in off-topic area
<KE1HA> LOL.. Im ok, i'd rather see if we can get you modem working properly.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: thank you
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: umm, I don't know how to unpack the tar.bz2
<erUSUL> Aliselyn: tar xf file.tar.bz2
<MichealH> !lol | ke1ha
<ubottu> ke1ha: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<kish> LOL
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, you need to add something to extract the bz2 part
<mastercactapus> MichealH: the images verified ok; i had this problem with older versions on other laptops but could at least get to the console (ctrl+alt+f1) but although it responds normaly the console does not display either (stays white)
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: no; tar is smart enough this days
<MichealH> !lol > kish
<ubottu> kish, please see my private message
<thune3> mastercactapus: i'm not clear, does the white go away at some point?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, excellent - thanks then :)
<MichealH> Mastercatapus: Probably a XServer issue
<KE1HA> MichealH, Im aware this is IRC, I spend allot of time here.
<mikebeecham> errrm guys...I have lost opacity on everything within ubuntu somehow
<mastercactapus> thune3: no it does not; i recorded a video of it that i could upload; as im not sure how to describe it
<mikebeecham> my mouse is there, etc
<mikebeecham> I cant see anything apart from my wallpaper and the mouse
<mikebeecham> Is there a way i can get this back?
<MichealH> Try logging off and on?
<mikebeecham> MichealH: just did...it remained
<olskolirc> vlc can't open my input and its set on alsa the one i want how do i get my vlc sound back please?  I cant hear music or the tvtuner
<KE1HA> Aliselyn,  just do: [  tar -xjvf example.tar.bz2 ]
<itsux2bu> dispite being a longtime dos/windows user..  i do have to admit that linux does have some kickass features.. ctrl-z/bg
<dogmatic69> hi all
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I'm getting some errors when I run the install
<rooks> itsux2bu, its just the tip of the iceberg :)
<dogmatic69> im kinda new to linux, got ubuntu10 going but cant seem to edit any files
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: should I run with sudo?
<valbaca> !lol>valbaca
<ubottu> valbaca, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, what are you trying to edit?
<KE1HA> yes on the install portion.
<MichealH> Dogmatic69: Which
<ZykoticK9> !tab > MichealH much faster then typing nics ;)
<ubottu> MichealH, please see my private message
<ridin> !lol > valbaca
<ubottu> valbaca, please see my private message
<ridin> oh, oops
<ridin> !lol > ridin
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: i installed php5 and want to fiddle the php.ini, the one i found i cant edit, and then i tried to edit the default .html in /var/www and cant either
<MichealH> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: never mind, I ran with sudo and it worked
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, when editing "system" files you need to use "sudo" or "gksu" to get elevated (root) privildges
<valbaca> MichaelH, sorry, just trying to learn
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: i did sudo edit php.ini
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, sis you do: sudo hfsconfig ?
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, for example "gksu gedit /path/to/php.ini"
<KE1HA> did you do ?
<MichealH> Zykotick9, Not on a iPod I ain't
<ZykoticK9> MichealH, ahh i see ;)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I ran it, and it's asking "where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?"
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, sounds like Aliselyn need kernel source/header files
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, you need build-essentials and kernel-headers
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  anysuggestions on a good channel for programming ?
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: thanks, that does the trick
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, :)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I have no idea what to do for that. I'm basically new at this
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: why would sudo edit php.ini not work btw?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, sudo apt-get install build-essential && linuxk-headers-$(uname -r)
<matt2> Hello, I would like to hear my microphone through my headphones (with no delay). I have unmuted and turned everything up in alsamixer. I can record and playback the input but can't hear it in real time. I used to be able to do this but it has mysteriously stopped working. Using 'pactl load-module module-loopback' gives too large a delay. Thanks  (running 9.10)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: kinda hard when I can't connect to the internet on it
<KE1HA> correctionn: sudo apt-get install build-essential && linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, lol - Aliselyn good point!
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Indeed !!
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: sorry, I'm running 10.04 on my laptop, and talking on my desktop
<thune3> mastercactapus: i think your issue might qualify as http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi people how is everyone?
<ZykoticK9> !hi | LukaszTarkowski
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<osmosis> not sure why there is no longer a target line. wondering where I can get this info now.  http://dpaste.com/231386/
<LukaszTarkowski> What is the best audio player that playsback pls radio stattions like shoutcast
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it's funny how to download things to get your internet working, you actually have to be on the internet
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Well, now Im stuck, as without getting the buid tools, ya can't comple tha driver fer the kernel
<LukaszTarkowski> If possible a list please
<LukaszTarkowski> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 tls
<xangua> !best | LukaszTarkowski
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: might there be a package I can download and install?
<xangua> i like rythmbox, is default
<mastercactapus> thune3: ill try that though i believe its an ati card in this one
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, You need a bucnh for build-essential .. if you ahve the LiveCD you did the install with, you can use that.
<KE1HA> In the package Manager, uncheck everythign apart from the CD-Rom
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I have the live CD, how would I do it?
<mastercactapus> oh to whom it may concern heres a video of startup/reboot; blanks about 15 seconds in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_HVcvPHqz8
<Nilos> Having trouble with my wireless connection.I did a "iwconfig" and I see the interface, also it does see the wireless adapter, but whenecver I try to connect I get the message NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED
<itsux2bu> when push a foreground task to the background with.. ctrl-z/bg   where does the output go?  do i have to redirect output to a file to view later? or does the fg command bring background output to the foreground?
<olskolirc> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olskolirc> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<thune3> mastercactapus: i'm not confident. the recommendation is to try xforcevesa, and then install fglrx using System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<ZykoticK9> !nox | mastercactapus
<ubottu> mastercactapus: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Go to the Package Manager, and settings & repositories and select only the CD-Rom, I think that should pull from the CD only, anyone Else know if that's true ?
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, probably - IF build-essentials is on the CD (i don't know if it is or isn't)
<KE1HA> I dont know fer sure, But I think it should be.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: umm, Package Manager? where would that be? I don't see it in Places or System
<KE1HA> If it's not, we're stuck fer sure.
<KE1HA> System Administration, Synaptic Package manager
<mastercactapus> thune3: that did allow me to use my screen :) ill try installing the hardware drivers and any updates; thank you wish me luck
<MichealH> Aliseluyn: it's "Synaptic Package Manager"
<KE1HA> I shgoudl say, System >> Administration ...
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, Aliselyn - system / admin / software sources would work as well
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: heh, I've already downloaded dozens of packages, a few more won't faze me. Thanks for helping
<olskolirc> whats wrong with my vlc please here is my dmesg: vlc[5128]: segfault at 4 ip 0690ebc6 sp bfb92640 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.6.2[68cc000+77000]
<KE1HA> But you need to Edit the Repositories to Select the CD-Rom
<KE1HA> After you Select The CD-Rom and Unselect the others, then oprn the terminal, and do the following:
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get install build-essential && linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: ok, so I need to uncheck everything but the CD-Rom, and edit the Repositories?
<KE1HA> Yes
<LukaszTarkowski> brb
<KE1HA> Just for this One Install
<KE1HA> After we're done, reverse what you checked
<Aliselyn> of course
<SuperMiguel> whats the lightest desktop enviroment for a netbook??
<KE1HA> Otherwise you wil be back here shouting at me :)
<KE1HA> SuperMiguel, what do you mean ENV ?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it would be my idiot fault if I didn't recheck them when I should have, not yours :)
<SuperMiguel> KE1HA, manager
<Divecks> hey guys, for some reason, this one partition on my external HD has been given a gibberish name (like 30-40 characters, random). How can I change it's "label", the way the system can see it?
<ZykoticK9> SuperMiguel, one of the *box would be the lightest - but lxde is more of an environment then just a windows manager
<itsux2bu> when push a foreground task to the background with.. ctrl-z/bg   where does the output go?  do i have to redirect output to a file to view later? or does the fg command bring background output to the foreground?
<KE1HA> SuperMiguel, if it's ubuntu-netbook then it's Gnme, if it's kubuntu-netbook its KDE
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: umm, I don't see anything for the CD-Rom, and everything is already unchecked, so far as I can tell....
<Gimped> SuperMiguel: lightest DE = lxde or xfce
<jessebye> Any thoughts on Ubuntu vs. Xubuntu?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, http://imagebin.org/110465
<Divecks> Upon further investigation, it seems as it has no label, and is instead given its UUID as it's label..
<KE1HA> In the Package Manager Got to: Settings >. Repositories and you should see that screen.
<Gimped> jessebye: plenty of resources on that topic if you use google search
<Oer> Divecks, that is normal for ext3/ext4, there is no use of disklabel.
<Nilos> Having trouble with my wireless connection.I did a "iwconfig" and I see the interface, also it does see the wireless adapter, but whenecver I try to connect I get the message NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED
<jessebye> Gimped: just wondering whether anyone here had some personal experience to share
<ZykoticK9> jessebye, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1 (Gimped you also might want to check out xfce, not too light after all)
<thune3> itsux2bu: stdout is normally still connected to the terminal for background processes, unless you redirected it.
<LukaszTarkowski> I am back ;)
<Divecks> Oer: Well, it's HFS+. But it shouldn't matter, I have other HFS+ partitions on the same drive, that have their labels read correctly. I also have an ext4 partition, again, on the same drive, that has a label. Hmm
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: the image appears as broken for me, but I see the screen that I should (I think) umm, what should be checked ot unchecked?
<LukaszTarkowski> I just found the latest version of xchat ;)
<uRock> jessebye, xubuntu is just as heavy on the system as ubuntu
<KE1HA> Under Settings >> Repositories, uncheck everything, and check CD-Rom for Lucid
<jessebye> uRock: then why even use it?
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: Openbox user here, this is more than light for me  =) and gets my job done, ty I will check that link out
<uRock> jessebye, I don't Ubuntu does everything I need and then some
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, ya *box is light all right ;)
<metalfan_> hi
<uRock> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Aliselyn> I don't see a check for the CD-Rom.... let me reinsert the cd and see if that works
<Oer> Divecks e2label can change it > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/e2label.8.html
<ZykoticK9> Aliselyn, you might need to use System / Admin / Software Sources then - it has checkbox for CDrom for sure
<Divecks> Oer, Thanks for the link, but I'm not having trouble with an ext4 system. It's HFS+.
<metalfan_> lspci | grep VGA      says:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]              but System ▸ Administration ▸ Hardware Drivers   says that there are no properi... drivers in use and i cant choose one to install..why is that?
<Gimped> jessebye: if you really want the bare minimum, lxde is the way to go, imho
<BluesKaj> I just installed kubuntu-desktop after trying xubuntu for a while , not my cuppa tea ...need dolphin for networking as just one example
<SuperMiguel> whats the difference between a desktop manager and a windows manager?
<jessebye> ZykoticK9: thanks for the Phoronix link, very informative
<Gimped> jessebye: lxde + openbox/fluxbox WM  will give you all the lightness you need
<ZykoticK9> metalfan_, ATI may have removed support for your card :(  - don't take my work though - i'm not an ATI guy
<ZykoticK9> jessebye, glad to help
<jessebye> Gimped: yeah, I used lxde for a while but it felt clunky
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: so just uncheck everything in that tab, or in all tabs?
<LukaszTarkowski> brb need to reboot
<ZykoticK9> metalfan_, s/work/word
<metalfan_> ZykoticK9, i cant even play a simple dvdrip.....
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, just that one TAB
<jessebye> Gimped: then, so does xfce. it just doesn't have the level of polish that GNOME has. But then, GNOME is too heavy for my computer
<Aliselyn> ok
<metalfan_> ZykoticK9, the card is quite old. but they usually provided an older driver package that supported all the old models. the driver was working in ubuntu 9.04
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, the Ubuntu Software TAB
<ZykoticK9> metalfan_, ATI removed support for A LOT of their cards
<uRock> jessebye, why do you say ubuntu is too heavy?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I tried to close, and it says that I need an internet connection to continue
<jessebye> uRock: I notice when I use it that my CPU is doing a lot more work, uses more RAM, and it just goes slower. I have an old Thinkpad T42
<aeon-ltd> uRock: stock ubuntu is pretty bloated to be truthful
<Gimped> jessebye: polishness comes from WM (openbox/fluxbox/enlightment/etc), NOT DE (KDE/GNOME/xfce/lxde)
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Define Irony, Need software to build drivers to access the Inet, but need Inet to allow selecting the CD-Rom for the binaries :-)
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Im stick on this one.
<KE1HA> Opps Stuck
<jessebye> aeon-ltd: yeah, I agree. after installing I have to spend a few hours getting rid of all the junk I don't want
<uRock> aeon-ltd, I use it without problems and I have a really old Lenovo also
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: yeah, Catch 22. ok, it did close, and looks like it might work
<uRock> jessebye, use the minmal installer and install what you need
<uRock> it is faster that way
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, ok: sudo apt-get install build-essential && linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<aeon-ltd> uRock: but the thing is over the years gnome has gotten heavier adding a few mbs of ram as requirements every big release/update
<jessebye> uRock: then I have to spend hours getting everything I need installed :-) either way, I can't get to work right away without a lot of setup
<aeon-ltd> ahh if only there was a definitive ubuntu lite instead of others creating random spin offs
<uRock> jessebye, you pretty much have to do that with any form of Linux
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, there is or should be a space between (uname -r )
<aeon-ltd> uRock: maybe not mint linux
<edbian> aeon-ltd, There is.  Ubuntu with lxde or xfce as the DE
<Aliselyn> thanks, messed that up
<Gimped> aeon-ltd: DSL (Damn Small Linux) is quite lite =)
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, i wouldn't call it bloated somuch as more demanding on the hardware and not compatible some older graphics cards
<uRock> aeon-ltd, have you tried ubuntu ultimate edition, now that is bloat
<KE1HA> copy & paste: sudo apt-get install build-essential && linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<aeon-ltd> edbian: not light enough i'm talking about multitasking (with minimal delays on X) with <256mb ram, integrated gpu, and goin back as far as pentium 3
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: hard to copy-paste across computers
<jessebye> uRock: that's the unfortunate part, I wish I could just use the OS without spending so much time tweaking it. Ubuntu's too heavy, Xubuntu's too clunky, etc. etc. To tell the truth, I miss my Mac (except the whole closed-source thing and nasty Apple practices)
<KE1HA> Ahh, SRI
<uRock> I am happy with Ubuntu, it is much easier to install than Windows, Debian or Arch, not to say better than
<aeon-ltd> uRock: yeah i saw the ultimate edition, it was a vista ubuntu and more
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: ok, it's wanting to install them. Let it?
<Gimped> jessebye: there are several flavors of linux (you should check them all out)
<KE1HA> Yes
<uRock> aeon-ltd, when I tested it, it required more than 10GB just to install
<tensorpudding> Why do you need to tweak it?
<Aliselyn> installing
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, it's going to install several items.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: many many errors
<jessebye> Gimped: Oh, I have! I've used everything from Debian, Arch, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, to Gentoo, Fedora, SUSE, FreeBSD, NetBSD... the list is endless.
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, so far so good ;)  [nice job btw]
<BluesKaj> I have an older pc with ati x200m onboard graphics and even flash isn't running well on some browsers
<jessebye> Gimped: None of them really make me very happy.
<uRock> jessebye, I'd say build one big command that removes everything you don't want and then adds what you do want
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, what are the errors ?
<Aliselyn> files not found, KE1HA :\ umm, should I look for them to download, now?
<aeon-ltd> uRock: it was insane, obviously the guy who made it had several pcs with 500gb hdd+, a c2d cpu, and 4gb of ram. ridiculous! - the iso builder prob knew nothing about linx's kindness to old  hardware
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, i spoke too soon obviously ;)
<KE1HA> Yeah,
<aeon-ltd> jessebye: +1 to arch
<uRock> aeon-ltd, I dumped it as soon as I seen it, just too much stuff that I would never use
<aeon-ltd> uRock: exactly, complete reverse of unix philosophy
<Gimped> jessebye: i like Mandriva/BT, i'm thinking trying out gentoo/slackware soon =)
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, you can try, you need lib6-dev " lib6c-dev g++ 4.4.3.1 or better, make, dpkg-dev that's jsut fer build-essential
<uRock> yup
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: that's Greek to me
<jessebye> Gimped: I haven't tried Mandriva since the days it was Mandrake :-0
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Does this other computer, can it connect to the internet in any  way at all ?
<lov255> hello
<ConnorCimowsky> hi there
<uRock> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> ConnorCimowsky, hello
<oka> hi ConnorCimowsky
<ConnorCimowsky> is there a way to get support for a powerpc mac in here? :)
<uRock> drop a brick on it
<uRock> just kidding
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: the laptop with the troubles? No. But my computer now, yes (very obviously, else I wouldn't be on IRC)
<dagny_taggart> the clock in my panel has stopped.  time is correctly displayed in irssi and firefox.  can i restart the clock applet somehow?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, I understand that one,  how are you connected now, though wireless or wired connection ?
<jessebye> aeon-ltd: I really did like Arch, but I felt like I spent way too much time configuring everything. That, and I was getting random hard lockups, which didn't help
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: dialup
<KE1HA> Your on a Modem Now as well ?
<Aliselyn> yes
<Oer> there is a unsupported PPC port > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<ConnorCimowsky> i don't have a functional optical drive
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Oh man, ok, nothing liek a challage ey :-)
<ConnorCimowsky> is there any way to get aruond that?
<Gimped> ConnorCimowsky: does it deal with linux? if not, doubt it
<k5220> well, where i can get appletes for ubuntu 10.04?
<Aliselyn> true, true
<ConnorCimowsky> i just did a netboot install
<ConnorCimowsky> only to find that it installed the server edition
<digitalfiz> anyone know of a good program to set timers for like work ours or work sprints?
<metalfan_> a proprie... driver from amd is only useable with a specific kernel version? are there any other requirements?
<metalfan_> ati i meant
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: like I said earlier, I've downloaded dozens of packages, debs, and dependencies to get where I am now, a few more won't hurt too much
<Gimped> ConnorCimowsky: ubuntu on a usb might work =D
<ConnorCimowsky> powerpc macs don't boot USB :(
<ConnorCimowsky> and i even cloned the install ISO to a firewire hard drive
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Agreed, But these are big packages
<ConnorCimowsky> with no luck
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: how big are we talking?
<KE1HA> 50/60 megs at least
<Aliselyn> oh no
<KE1HA> Linux headers are the problem
<edbian> ConnorCimowsky, Ever hear of unetbootin?
<Oer> ConnorCimowsky, netboot install again >  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Aliselyn> hmm.... might an older version run what I need?
<ConnorCimowsky> how do i install that iso through netboot?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, I can tell you what you need to download, pkg per pkg
<Oer> ConnorCimowsky, same way you install ubuntu server, as you told us.
<ConnorCimowsky> but for ubuntu server, i didn't even have an iso
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: ready
<ConnorCimowsky> i just put yaboot, yaboo.conf, vmlinux, and initrd.gz on the hard drive
<ConnorCimowsky> and then went into openfirmware
<ConnorCimowsky> and did boot hd:3, yaboot
<ConnorCimowsky> then went through that
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, build-essential, libc6-dev, libc-dev, g++, make, dpkg-dev
<demonspork> I have an HP ProLiant DL380 G3 server with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I am trying to check the status of the hardware raid array. How can I do this
<Gimped> jessebye: i sent you a link in pm's, check if you are interested
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, This aint gonna work, I for got there's Dependencies for all those packages as well.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, like, libc-bin, debconf, and and and
<jessebye> Gimped: thanks
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I can just run those and see what dependencies they need and figure it out from there
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Yes, you can look at each one in Package Manager, and see the deps.
<KE1HA> It's allot.
<TiK> jsut do it overnight :P
<TiK> hopefully you can stay connected
<Gimped> Bbl
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, the Download time isn't the issue, it's making sure you've got all the deps that you need, and installed in the right order.
<Aliselyn> TiK: my internet will stop downloading it after a while, and I'll be eft with a partial file. Besides, 12Mb takes about an hour and a half to load
<Aliselyn> ok
<Aliselyn> where do I need to start?
<TiK> why would it stop
<KE1HA> Start with build-essential and pull all those, then for each of those deps, pull there deps.
<Aliselyn> TiK: just my ISP being stupid, and the connection running down to a few hundred bits per second
<TiK> I use to leave my dialup on for weeks
<TiK> time for a new ISP
<Aliselyn> TiK: we have, this is the most dependable. also the phone line isn't even 56k, but that's another issue entirely
<KE1HA> for linux-headers, your gonna need: coreutils & fileutils + the headers them self for the kernel you ahve.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, if this all works, you get an honorary PhD in Computer Science :-)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: so get build-essential, and get all the dependencies and all their dependencies and so on and so forth until it works?
<KE1HA> yes, the two top packages is build-essential and linuk-headers
<Aliselyn> KE1HA, no you would :) I'm just observing, you actually understand this
<KE1HA> you need to do: unmae -r to find out which linux-headers you need.
 * MacAnthony[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<Aliselyn> now, or later?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, for example, nu uname -r prints this out:
<TiK> KE1HA: won't the computer auto.download the right one?
<KE1HA> 2.6.32-24-generic
<KE1HA> Tik, no she has not conneciton
<TiK> o
<Jordan_U> !away > MacAnthony[A]
<ubottu> MacAnthony[A], please see my private message
<KE1HA> so the headers you need woudl be linux-headers-2.6.32-24
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, did you get that ?
<TiK> KE1HA: is there any benefit performance wise. compiling your own kernel?
<blackMatrix_NY> hi everyone. do you know where I can find the log file for the rhythmbox music player application ?
<Aliselyn> hang on
<KE1HA> TiK, all this we're doing, is so she can compile the Modem Drver / Kernel Mod so she can get online.
<TiK> yes I know
<TiK> im asking f I do it
<TiK> for y CPU arch. will it increase performance
<TiK> my*
<KE1HA> jsut do uname -r and add that output to: linux-headers-{uname -r}
<Nilos> Having trouble with my wireless connection.I did a "iwconfig" and I see the interface, also it does see the wireless adapter, but whenecver I try to connect I get the message NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, thats the linux headers you'll need to down load.
<MattWB> root      4357 59.7  0.0  26864   520 ?        Rs   Aug14 4356:07 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/checkbox/backend /tmp/checkbox7nNcnZ/input /tmp/checkbox7nNcnZ/output
<MattWB>  <--- what is that and why is it using so much cpu?
<Aliselyn> I got 2.6.32-21-generic
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, so you need linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<gasull> Hi.  How do I check what IPs is my computer connecting to?  Thanks.
<maco> MattWB: checkbox is the hardware testing program
<TiK> MattWB: do you have any other users on your box? what are you running?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, and for Linu-headers, you need Coreutils & Fileutils
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: so search for that and download it?
<KE1HA> Yes
<__ich__> sorry, muss grad mal afk sein 309 mins
<MattWB> TiK, no, I don't. And all I'm running is firefox, xchat and pidgin
<TiK> kill -9 it and see what happens :P I have no idea
<Aliselyn> ok, so also download Coreutils and Fileutils?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, this is why apt-get Install is such a nice thing :-)
<MattWB> ok lol
<KE1HA> Yes on core + file
<KE1HA> then check theirn deps also
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I totally agree, once you can actually get your internet working
<Jordan_U> !offline | Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Felix00> hi. im using eclipse 3.5 for linux. im trying to install RIM Blackberry API, a popup window is expected to prompt for user and password but instead of that a error says "Unable to read repository at https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/auth/contactFormPreload.do?code=DC727151E5D55DDE1E950767CF861CA5&dl=C9731C89FBE87985618D78406AE1A89B". It cannot retrieve because it needs authentication. PLEASE help
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, Can you help her with that ?? I've not done that before.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: do I also need to dl all the other files you mentioned?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Jordan_U sen you a mesage, that should help
<KE1HA> !offline > Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn, please see my private message
<KE1HA> read that PM
<Aliselyn> there is none
<vitaly> how can i install Intel's graphic accelerated drivers on ubuntu?
<vitaly> or enable OpenGL
<KE1HA> I need to go for about 30 Minutes, I'll be back in a few.
<vitaly> with the intel video card
<Aliselyn> ok, thank you KE1HA
<KE1HA> !offline > ke1ha
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> vitaly: They are installed by default, what problem are you having?
<vitaly> no opengl
<vitaly> how can i test it?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Check out that download script, that will save you checking all these packages.
<Felix00> vitaly press ALT + F1, login, /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; Xorg -configure;
<Jordan_U> vitaly: What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct"?
<KE1HA> Be back in a few.
<Felix00> then move your new xorg.conf to /etc/X
<Nilos> my wireless adapter cannot detect my wireless network
<Felix00> hi. im using eclipse 3.5 for linux. im trying to install RIM Blackberry API, a popup window is expected to prompt for user and password but instead of that a error says "Unable to read repository at https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/auth/contactFormPreload.do?code=DC727151E5D55DDE1E950767CF861CA5&dl=C9731C89FBE87985618D78406AE1A89B". It cannot retrieve because it needs authentication. PLEASE help
<vitaly> ah i don't have glxinfo installed
<Jordan_U> Felix00: I doubt that the problem is with X trying to use the wrong driver.
<vitaly> ok
<Felix00> intel driver comes by default installing Xorg
<vitaly> root@luna:~# glxinfo | grep direct
<vitaly> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Felix00> have you got DRI enabled in xorg.conf?
<Felix00> and check "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<Jordan_U> Felix00: I doubt that anything in the xorg.conf will help, Xorg is pretty good at self configuration these days.
<Aliselyn>  !offline > Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn, please see my private message
<Felix00> not with intel cards
<Felix00> since 8.10
<Felix00> or 9.04
<Felix00> i dont remember
<vitaly> hmm
<vitaly> nothing with EE in Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> vitaly: Run that command from a graphical terminal as your normal user, not as root.
<vitaly> i can't even find xorg.conf
<edbian> vitaly, You don't have one by default.
<Jordan_U> vitaly: "glxinfo | grep direct" that is.
<Felix00> by default it no exists
<edbian> vitaly, It's safe to create one.
<vitaly> hm
<Felix00> no one can help me with eclipse?
<Felix00> hi. im using eclipse 3.5 for linux. im trying to install RIM Blackberry API, a popup window is expected to prompt for user and password but instead of that a error says "Unable to read repository at https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/auth/contactFormPreload.do?code=DC727151E5D55DDE1E950767CF861CA5&dl=C9731C89FBE87985618D78406AE1A89B". It cannot retrieve because it needs authentication. PLEASE help
<FloodBot1> Felix00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitaly> ok
<vitaly> loged out
<vitaly> loged in
<vitaly> works
<vitaly> thanks guys
<FloodBot1> vitaly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Felix00> not at all
<vitaly> :)
<edbian> vitaly, Excellent! :D
<Felix00> now
<Felix00> you can tweak your xorg.conf
<linux_is_my_hero> good evening everyone
<linux_is_my_hero> im having trouble with my usb printer...linux doesnt see it.  but my other ubuntu computers do.
<Felix00> enable AIGLX
<chkdsk> Is there a difference between ubuntu and xubuntu besides the DE?
<Felix00> and DRI and change accelmethod to EXA
<edbian> chkdsk, No
<git__> anyone here currently using Spice?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: when using the package manager, I can't check some of the packages I need to update.... and idea on what to do?
<aeon-ltd> chkdsk: gnome apps changed to xfce apps maybe? nautilus > thunar
<SuperMiguel> is there a big difference speed wise between openbox and gnome?? (for a netbook)
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: What happens when you try to check them?
<aeon-ltd> SuperMiguel: openbox is lighter on ram and gpu
<SuperMiguel> aeon-ltd, is there something lighter than openbox?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: the only options that aren't greyed out are Mark for Removal and Mark for Complete Removal
<chkdsk> Out of GNOME/Fluxbox/XFCE/KDE/OpenBox/etc what's the lightest DE you know of?
<aeon-ltd> SuperMiguel: some tiling WMs, other *boxes, not using Xorg
<edbian> chkdsk, Openbox is the lightest.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Is it already installed?
<aeon-ltd> chkdsk: ob is not a de though
<edbian> chkdsk, But technically it's not a DE.  It's just a window manager.
<chkdsk> Is it not?
<chkdsk> oh, okay
<chkdsk> I've only ever encountered KDE/xfce/GNOME
<craigbass1976> I'm about to attempt cloning a drive.  Is dd if=dev/sdxx of=dev/sdyy what I'm looking at?  The new drive is 320g, old one is 300g
<Felix00> hi. im using eclipse 3.5 for linux. im trying to install RIM Blackberry API, a popup window is expected to prompt for user and password but instead of that a error says "Unable to read repository at https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/auth/contactFormPreload.do?code=DC727151E5D55DDE1E950767CF861CA5&dl=C9731C89FBE87985618D78406AE1A89B". It cannot retrieve because it needs authentication. PLEASE help
<hylian> every time i log on nickserve still tells me that my nick has been registered, and eveytime i have to give it /msg NickServ identify <password> even though i added that info in xchat, i yiy yiy
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I guess? I'm trying to get them updated (I think) so that I can help get my modem workinf
<edbian> chkdsk, Those are all DEs.  You'll find a lot appears to be missing with a window manager.  You have to configure them extensively
<aeon-ltd> chkdsk: lxde is a de that uses openbox though
<linux_is_my_hero> hylian: is your password right? :-D
<aeon-ltd> chkdsk: adding on from edbian you really just need (though not neccessarily) a panel and WM
<edbian> chkdsk, True
<linux_is_my_hero> chkdsk: have u tried ubuntu themes?
<edbian> chkdsk, Technically you don't even need a panel.  But then you rely on key-board shotcuts
<craigbass1976> hylian, lemme check my own conf.  I might have the answer
<hylian> yes it is, my password is correct, i put it under the nickserve password in xchat, still nothing?
<chkdsk> To be honest, I prefer xfce+whatever xubuntu uses for wm
<edbian> chkdsk, xfce is a DE so it includes a window manager and a panel.
<aeon-ltd> edbian: yeah in ob you can just centre click in empty space to get a list of windows
<edbian> chkdsk, I think it uses open box though.  Someone said that?
<linux_is_my_hero> hylian: i registered my name in irc then use the same irc nick on all my computers
<aeon-ltd> edbian: no lxde uses openbox
<edbian> aeon-ltd, Thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> hylian: never tried xchat, sorry :-(
<chkdsk> xchat is lovely
<chkdsk> Using it as we speak
<hylian> ok ill figure it out, thanx guys, might be on off a lot, ugh
<edbian> chkdsk, as am I
<linux_is_my_hero> chkdsk: better than pidgin?
<chkdsk> Far better
<chkdsk> I hated pidgin for IRC
<SuperMiguel> is lubuntu faster than xubuntu???
<edbian> SuperMiguel, It'd be a very close call.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Can you give a quick overview of your initial problem?
<aeon-ltd> SuperMiguel: should be, given its lighter(-ness)
<aeon-ltd> SuperMiguel: if you want max speed for ubuntu start with a minimal install and build up from there
<edbian> SuperMiguel, If you want max speed from linux try arch or gentoo.
<Mogga> what package is idmapd part of?
<SuperMiguel> edbian, i hate gentoo
<SuperMiguel> edbian, arch faster than ubuntu/debian?
<bastid_raZor> !find idmapd
<ubottu> File idmapd found in manpages-fr-extra, nfs-common
<aeon-ltd> SuperMiguel: should be, since its i686 and 64bit only
<edbian> SuperMiguel, yeah.  Arch is really fast because you're only running the things you installed and therefore the things you actually use.  Nothing extra.
<linux_is_my_hero> what is arch?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: a quick overview might be long, so here it goes: I'm trying to get my modem to work on 10.04. I had to download and unpack and install a lot of different things to get gnome-ppp to work. I have that working, but it doesn't recognize my modem. I need the header files to get my driver's hsfconfig to run. I think that's everything
<edbian> aeon-ltd, I don't think arch is 64 bit only.
<linux_is_my_hero> <-noob
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, Are you calling yourself a noob?
<aeon-ltd> edbian: i686.= 32bit
<seekwill> I'm calling linux_is_my_hero a n00b
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: not a chance. but ive heard of so many distros that i just picked one.
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, Arch is a linux distribution.  It's a "roll your own" style distro.  It gives you the linux kernel and a package manager and you build on top of that.
<linux_is_my_hero> pickiing a distro of linux is like, picking an assault rifle. they're all good. in their own way.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: You don't want to update any pacakges then, leave that untill after you have an internet connection. Just install the header packages for the kernel you have installed right now.]
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, arch is a non user friendly distro.
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: ill definately try archlinux...:-)
<edbian> aeon-ltd, You told Miguel it should be fast because it's i686 and 64 bit only.  That doesn't make sense.
<seekwill> i686 vs i386
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: is it faster than ubuntu?
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, are you comfortable with the commandline? If not, don't use arch
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, It is faster because you're only running the software you are using.
<aeon-ltd> seekwill: thanks
<seekwill> edbian: i686 can refer to things like MMX support...
<seekwill> :D
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, You could make it slower but installing a million things.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: that's one of the files that the kernel needs, I think..... I'm actually kind of lost on this. too much information at once.
<smw> edbian, if he is a self proclaimed n00b, why are you encouraging him to use arch?
<linux_is_my_hero> seekwill: what is MMX? i heard of it on the pentium 2 and 3 but i had amd's at the time
<linux_is_my_hero> smw: im not a noob.  just not an expert either.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Where did you get the drivers you're trying to install?
<seekwill> linux_is_my_hero: It makes your computer really fast!!!!
<linux_is_my_hero> and i dont have a lot of time, im training a puppy, and i have a time-intensive job, also
<edbian> smw, Because a noob should learn?
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, are you comfortable with the command line?
<linux_is_my_hero> smw: yeah
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, go for it :-)
<edbian> smw, Why does being a self-proclaimed noob forfeit the right to learn?
<maco> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<smw> edbian, because I have a different option of what a n00b is than he does apparently :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone wanna help me with my printer that ubuntu suddenly wont recognize?
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero, arch demands time.  It can be frustrating if you don't know what you're doing.  It's a great way to learn linux though.
<edbian> smw,  :)
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I first tried Sony for the drivers to no avail. Then linuxant, then straight from the ubuntu site
<linux_is_my_hero> I'm in the navy, so "noob" or "nub" is someone who is brand new.
<maco> edbian: if you want to discuss other distros, do it elsewhere. it's not on-topic here, and if people want to learn they will seek knowledge not have it thrust upon them
<linux_is_my_hero> im not new to linux, i was kidding.
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: I
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: I
<linux_is_my_hero> 'edbian: I'll bet :-)
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, go to #archlinux if you want more info.
<edbian> maco, noted.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: the one currently being used is from ubuntu directly
<linux_is_my_hero> smw: outstanding 8-)
<edbian> SuperMiguel, Are you here?
<smw> linux_is_my_hero, and for god sakes, use a different name XD
<linux_is_my_hero> MARCO!
<SuperMiguel> edbian, Yes sir
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Have you tried going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: no, I have not, but am now
<exbm> hello, Is there a line for for who need help ;P
<edbian> SuperMiguel, l-ubuntu or x-ubuntu is not more lightweight for any reason other than what software they're running.  x-ubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome so it is lighter and thus faster.  Ubuntu becomes x-buntu simply by installing and running xfce.
<smw> exbm, nope
<edbian> SuperMiguel, If you want your system to be fast and lightweight than it doesn't matter what distro you start with nearly as much as what software you run on that computer.
<edbian> SuperMiguel, Does this make sense?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<edbian> !ask | exbm
<ubottu> exbm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ARcan> hi, it seems ubuntu is kernel panicing when i try to connect to my schools wireless, 1) how do i disable wireless n (this has previously solved issues) and 2) how do i debug/get more logs on this?
<exbm> well in that case I will just come out with my problem! ubuntu installs and works except it will randomly crash and the screen goes white with diagonal snow stripes
<SuperMiguel> edbian, yup
<vol7ron> anyone familiar with Eclipse?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Ok. I doubt that the jaunty driver will compile in lucid.
<smw> vol7ron, there is prob a better place to ask about Eclipse
<itsux2bu> ubuntu comes with a C compiler?
<TiK> yes dcc
<TiK> er
<vol7ron> smw: ahh, i'm there
<TiK> gcc
<FloodBot1> TiK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: what do you suggest?
<edbian> itsux2bu, the gnu c compiler
<vol7ron> smw: thx, for some reason I thought it wasn't active
<smw> vol7ron, cool :-).
<itsux2bu> so i could write c programs?
<edbian> itsux2bu, yes
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: I'm not sure. Do you know the exact model of the modem?
<Moon_Doggy> i'm trying to transfer a file through ssh but i get thi error ssh: connect to host server port 22: Connection timed out
<Moon_Doggy>   i'm not on port 22
<SuperMiguel> edbian, is openbox as lights as it gets before console?
<smw> itsux2bu, I think you may want to install build-essential
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: yes, it's a CXT AC-Link Modem
<edbian> SuperMiguel, "before console? "??
<exbm> does anyone know about why ubuntu will crash randomly to a white screen that has diagonal snow accross it?
<Jordan_U> Moon_Doggy: What command/options are you using?
<Moon_Doggy> Jordan_U, ssh server file > file
<TiK> exbm: are you trying to run anything before the crash?
<Moon_Doggy> no option
<edbian> exbm, I've experienced that problem as well.  That's called instability.  I was never able to narrow it down to one piece of software crashing or something.  Basically the X server is crashing for some reason.
<snowrichard> scp is file copy over ssh
<Jordan_U> Moon_Doggy: port 22 is used by default, and you probably want to use scp or sftp.
<Moon_Doggy> kk i'll look them up
<exbm> I am usually running something most of the time is a web browser but also when installing software.. It doesn't seem to crash if you just leave it on the desktop
<edbian> exbm, Something is going wrong and causing the X server to crash.  The X server draws the graphical user interface on Ubuntu.
<SuperMiguel> edbian, u know what i meant
<edbian> SuperMiguel, openbox is very light.  I don't know if there is anything lighter. There are a lot of window managers.  Nothing is lighter than the console alone.
<exbm> Could it be a driver isssue? I am not using the proprietary drivers
<exbm> This is a fresh install
<edbian> exbm, It could be a driver issue.  However the open source drivers are likely to be much more stable.
<vol7ron> smw: I was right, no one there is talking
<itsux2bu> are there other (open source = free) programming languages i can program.. on the PC side i've done basic, vbasic, '86 assembly, pascal, delphi..
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Could you pastebin the output of "lspci"? (save it to a file and copy it to another computer if needed).
<smw> itsux2bu, go and python
<itsux2bu> go is a language?
<exbm> Is there anyway to figure out whats going on because I would love to use ubuntu.. but I cant if it is going to be this unstable! I think I should mention I installed the netbook version on a desktop
<Jordan_U> itsux2bu: Too many to list.
<edbian> itsux2bu, python ftw!
<smw> itsux2bu, yeah. It was made by google. golang.org
<TiK> exbm: why did you do that?
<edbian> exbm, The netbook edition on the desktop really should not be an issue.
<itsux2bu> oh.. google huh.. so it must lend itself to searches and ad placements..  lol
<rsvp> go is in it's infancy... so from his background stated, it seems Python is the best fit for itsux2bu
<edbian> exbm, It's possible that the ubuntu-netbook software is crashing though.  It is rather new.  Perhaps you'd have better success with normal Ubuntu?
<TiK> I do java
<smw> itsux2bu, no, it lends its self to server programming
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: just type that in terminal?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Yes.
<smw> TiK, java is not "open source as in free" this week :-P
<edbian> itsux2bu, ha
<ARcan> hi, it seems ubuntu is kernel panicing when i try to connect to my schools wireless, how do i debug/get more logs on this?
<TiK> smw: this week?
<TiK> huh?
<getoo> how do i stop wl driver for loadin instead i want to use b43 , if i modprobe -r wl and modprobe 43 works okay
<smw> TiK, lol. People are saying it is not open because oracle is suing google over their use of it
<TiK> oh ok
<rsvp> Oracle Java is doing evil... taking down fanboys even in OpenJava
<Jordan_U> getoo: Disable it in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<getoo> Jordan_U: thank u
<Jordan_U> getoo: You're welcome.
<smw> TiK, I actually kind of agree with that :-\
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: how do I copy text from terminal?
<smw> TiK, I would not use java at this point...
<TiK> works for me
<TiK> :D
<TiK> its what my school offers.. that and crap vb.net
<exbm> TiK, I installed the netbook because I liked the simplified desktop
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: scratch that, never mind
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: You can run "lspci > Desktop/lspci.txt" to save the output to a file on your desktop. Unfortunately I'm going to need to leave for about an hour.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I actually have to leave as well, for a bit.... an hour you say? how long will you be on after that?
<TiK> exbm: just install a different desktop manager ;)
<ARcan> hi, it seems ubuntu lucid is kernel panicing when i try to connect to my schools wireless, how do i debug/get more logs on this? using iwlagn driver on a 4965agn card
<ARcan> i have backprots installed
<itsux2bu> i'm also does the LAMP thing.. heavy on the PHP, light on the MySQL
<RBecker> hey guys, can someone help me out?
<RBecker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/589465
<itsux2bu> s/does/done
<itsux2bu> are flash cookies evil?
<phragg> Any wubi users here?
<allquixotic> Hi, how do I create an LXC container using libvirt?
<smw> itsux2bu, yes flash cookies are evil. Not that anyone knows about them :-)
<sammarks14> hi, i have a question about my ubuntu installation
<smw> phragg, ask your question and see if anyone knows the answer
<smw> !ask | phragg
<ubottu> phragg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: are you still here?
<phragg> Ah, well my question is already posted on Ubuntu.StackExchange but what I essentially did was install wubi, when I boot it up it says no wubildr.
<phragg> except, there is a wubildr in c:/
<smw> sammarks14, the ask applies to you too
<sammarks14> so i installed ubuntu earlier today (10.04 64 bit), and when i boot it, it randomly freezes after a couple minutes of usage. X Server is not running.
<smw> sammarks14, have you tried updating and restarting?
<phragg> http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/2677/partition-windows-7-and-ubuntu-no-wubildr Stack Exchange Question if you are interested.
<sammarks14> smw: i can't because it freezes before i can get my wireless adapter working
<xaviermdc> start in text mode
<smw> sammarks14, can you find a way to plug it in?
<smw> sammarks14, I can walk you through text mode if you have internet
<sammarks14> okay, i'll start it in text mode and follow the instructions
<sammarks14> well, its dual booted on this same computer
<sammarks14> let me see if i can find a laptop or something
<phragg> Sam, maybe you're having the same issues as me.
<sammarks14> phragg: what's your issue?
<smw> sammarks14, phrag is having issues with wubi. I don't see the connection :-\.
<phragg> I've dual booted ubuntu and windows 7 via wubi. When I installed it, it had gone through fine and told me to restart. When I start up and select ubuntu.
<phragg> It's both 64 bit 10.04
<sammarks14> no, mine installed fine with wubi
<phragg> bah
<sammarks14> it just freezes about 3 minutes after startup
<sammarks14> even in failsafe GNOME
<phragg> Would it do me harm to install the 32 bit version?
<smw> phragg, nope
<sammarks14> smw: do you think the 32 bit version would make a difference?
<smw> sammarks14, 32bit would not help X problems
<sammarks14> well, i don't think it's an X problem
<sammarks14> does X-server come installed on ubuntu?
<sammarks14> i saw some x files, but no config files
<smw> sammarks14, yes
<sammarks14> hmm
<smw> sammarks14, ubuntu does not have X config files
<sammarks14> hm, that's not what i wanted to hear...
<smw> sammarks14, I believe you can put them in if you want :-)
<sammarks14> how would i do that?
<sammarks14> by adding xorg.conf?
<smw> sammarks14, I really think updating would help
<smw> yeah
<smw> sammarks14, but I have never done it
<phragg> smw, how do you update if you can't get to the update
<sammarks14> okay, ill update later, but first, i found this solution online. it says that i need to add: Option "NvAGP" "1" to the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<git__> anyone has a kvm version of zimbra?
<smw> phragg, text only mode. Assuming it is an X problem
<sammarks14> should i try that?
<sammarks14> smw: in text mode, it ran fine.
<root52> Hey all. So man sshd_config says... "After the chroot, sshd(8) changes the working directory to the user's home directory." well that is not what I am seeing. When I did adduser --home /sftp/dropbox/ When I log in to sftp I get put into /sftp not /sftp/dropbox like the man page says. Any thought?
<smw> sammarks14, I am explaining it to phragg
<sammarks14> okay
<babyeater> sammarks14: you can have X probe your video configuration and output a (probably fairly generic) config file by running Xorg -configure
<phragg> there's no way through wubi to specify the version you want to install? it automatically gets it based on your CPU?
<smw> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<smw> useless...
<sammarks14> smw: okay, i will do as you suggested and report if that worked or not
<ARcan> uninstalling backports seem to do the trick
<smw> sammarks14, thanks :-)
<ARcan> weird thing was i had to install backports to get it to work on my home wireless
<ARcan> ubuntu + wireless = :/
<ARcan> night
<smw> sammarks14, or you can use babyeater's idea
<sammarks14> what's that?
<smw> ARcan, ubuntu
<babyeater>  babyeater: sammarks14: you can have X probe your video configuration and output a (probably fairly generic) config file by running Xorg -configure
<phragg> ARcan, i think I spent a whole weekend trying to get ndiswrapper worked properly
<sammarks14> oh, yeah
<sammarks14> i was going to use that idea
<sammarks14> lol
<smw> ARcan, ubuntu + wireless = awesome compared to most distros
<ARcan> i tend to never use ndiswrapper because once you mention it people say 'i cant help you'
<ARcan> *shrug*
<Nilos> Wicd won't see my wireless network, but I can see my wireless network when I do an iwlist in terminal.However, it fails to connect
<smw> ARcan, I found it strait forward...
<Kage> I have a question.  The kubuntu site lead me to on-disk.com as a place to buy the OS on disk.  However I ordered and paid for a DVD over 2 weeks ago, I have not got my disk though the mail, and I am unable to contact them by phone.   Has anyone else had bad dealings with this site?  If so is there a chance they can get black listed so others do not waste money.
<smw> Kage, post on the ubuntu forums
<ARcan> well, thanks anyways all
<Gimped> Kage: sorry to hear; generally, it is safer & easier to download directly from distro sites
<smw> Kage, is there a reason you can't download the cd version?
<phragg> is there a reason when in grub i'll try to do boot (hd0,0) but says no kernel loaded?
<Kage> smw: I have already downloaded it... after it didn't show up for a week I started to download (4 days straight :'( to download).  And I have it now
<Kage> smw: I wanted to avoid having to download it due my Internet connection's poor speed
<smw> Kage, fair enough. I suggest posting in the forums. The issue is that most people who would check there download the iso :-\
<Gimped> Kage: you can usually find a torrent versions online that accommodates internet abnormalities
<Kage> Gimped: yes, but again, 4 days of my Internet lagging out I figured it would be faster to have it shipped
<Gimped> Kage: you can run the torrent while you sleep and pause it while you work during day
<Gimped> Kage: just for future ref =)
<Gimped> phragg: sorry not familiar with wubi =/
<hylian> how do i put somehting in xchat's status window, since thats the only way nickserve can accept it... this is really dumb, there are already nick and password fields for both server and nickserve in the options... sorry, just mui mui frusttated
<phragg> Does wubi generally Stay at 1/3rd download near 40hrs wait..? I could have sworn it was much quicker downloading it the first time >.> perhaps that's why it wno't work.
<MaRk-I> hylian: if you mean to "identify" with xchat just edit it in your server configuration
<hylian> mark guess what, that doesnt work. nickserve says ooh, um, that nick is already registered. then i type /msg NickServ identify (password) and then it says im identified.
<sammarks14> okay, im on another computer
<hylian> !nickserve
<MaRk-I> hylian: hmm works here
<sammarks14> when i typed xorg -config, it told me xorg was not a command
<hylian> ubottu can't help me either lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gimped> sammarks14: you might have to run it as sudo or root
<hylian> !nickserv
<sammarks14> i did that too
<sammarks14> still didnt work
<Zed_> sammarks14: i think its X --configure
<gio_gt> hylian: you don't have to set up a password for the IRC server, that's just for FreeNode staff
<sammarks14> Zed_ let me try that
<MaRk-I> hylian: where do you add the password?
<Gimped> sammarks14: sudo X -configure <<< do that
<sammarks14> Gimped: will do
<hylian> gio i dont know if you are aware of this, but currently if you dont have a password, you cant connect to #ubuntu. it sends you instead to #ubuntu-unregistered or something like that
<sammarks14> Fatal Server Error: Server is already active for display 0
<babyeater> Xorg
<babyeater> case sensitive
<babyeater> sammarks14
<sammarks14> okay
<gio_gt> hylian: what I wanted to say is that you don't have to set a "server" password, you just have to identify using NickServ. I don't remember how you do it in XChat, though. But it's not the server password anyways
<sammarks14> babyeater: same error.
<sammarks14> Fatal Server error: server is already active for display 0
<gio_gt> hylian: I mean, I don't know how you do it automatically on start using XChat, I don't use XChat, but I am searching now
<sammarks14> and great
<sammarks14> my computer just restarted again
<babyeater> sammarks14: ctrl-alt-f7
<sammarks14> let me try that
<hylian> gio but i identified using xchat's "nickserv password" spot. so what am i doing wrong?
<sammarks14> as soon as it gets booted again
<babyeater> sammarks14... its telling you that X is running
<hylian> i appreciate it gio, but i have searched for an hour.
<sammarks14> babyeater: on the xterm screen?
<babyeater> sounds like somehow you got to a virtual terminal
<gio_gt> hylian: it's the NickServ password, that should be it
<hylian> is my problem with xchat and nickserv possibly related to the ubuntu irc problem right now?
<hylian> gio tried that, didnt work.
<sammarks14> aha
<sammarks14> ctrl-alt-f7 brought me to a screen
<sammarks14> altough
<hylian> gio_gt what do i put in the nickserv password section, just my password right? (i did that, doesnt work)
<sammarks14> i didnt wait long enough for the terminal to start apparently
<Gimped> sammarks14: thats a TTY screen, run that same command again (sudo X -configure)
<sammarks14> well, okay
<sammarks14> im sitting at the ubuntu desktop
<sammarks14> in a GNOME session
<sammarks14> i just pressed ctrl-alt-f7
<sammarks14> and nothing happened
<gio_gt> hylian: uhmmm strange. I used XChat years ago so unfortunately I don't remember how it works exactly, but it's the nickserv password. Maybe XChat tries to join the channel too soon, when you are not yet registered?
<babyeater> sammarks: thats where that would bring you
<sammarks14> however, i pressed ctrl-alt-f8 and it brought me to a black screen.
<babyeater> exactly
<babyeater> do ctrl-alt-f7 and it will bring you back
<sammarks14> okay, start over. sorry.
<gio_gt> hylian: normally the NickServ identification takes some seconds, and if your IRC client does not wait some seconds before joining the channels it can be a problem.
<sammarks14> once i get to the GNOME desktop, i do what?
<phragg> waiting for this wubi thing will not do... What do you guys recommend for a Bootable Disc burning software? PowerISO?
<gio_gt> hylian: I suggest you try to ask in #xchat
<phragg> hylian: what's the issue?
<Gimped> phragg: brasero =)
<babyeater> sammarks14: if you want to make an x config file, open a terminal and run sudo Xorg -configure
<phragg> Gimped: for the Windows environment?
<babyeater> or X, whatever
<Gimped> phragg: nero =)
<sammarks14> okay
<phragg> Gimped: a lightweight software
<sammarks14> okay, i got x-server turned off
<sammarks14> instead
<sammarks14> i pressed ctrl+alt+f6
<sammarks14> and it brought me to a terminal
<Gimped> phragg: hm...sorry lightweight and windows dont work in my vocab =/
<hylian> for some reason i have to manually identify myself with nickserv even though that info was already given to xchat.
<babyeater> sammarks14 if you're just trying to generate a config file, that's all you should have to do
<babyeater> it doesnt matter where you do it
<sammarks14> i typed "sudo Xorg -configure"
<sammarks14> it came back saying the server is running
<hylian> im going to try something, i will be right back
<sammarks14> whats the delete command again?
<sammarks14> yes, okay, new error
<babyeater> sammarks14 ok, go to a terminal (not in gnome) and run sudo stop gdm
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> it replied with "gdm stop/waiting"
<sammarks14> excellent
<sammarks14> that worked
<sammarks14> it generated a config file now
<mastercactapus> i have a quick question: are the repo servers (archive.ubuntu.com) under load or throttling downloads lately? ive been getting 50-150 kb/sec on a 10mbit connection :(
<sammarks14> babyeater: it tells me my conf file is at /home/sammarks/xorg.conf.new, should i copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sammarks14> and.. my computer has completely frozen again
<sammarks14> that leads me to believe its not the graphics
<allquixotic> Isn't there any tool I can use (preferably, graphical or web based) that will make bridged networking slightly less of a messy hassle for KVM guests? I hate playing around with brctl blah blah and breaking my host's networking etc.. it's a real pain.
<sammarks14> btw, it works with windows 7 without issue
<babyeater> sammarks14: sorry, missed the beginning of your problem
<sammarks14> okay, so i got it to create a config file
<sammarks14> it says its located at /home/sammarks/xorg.conf.new
<sammarks14> do i move that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sammarks14> and second, when i was working in the terminal, my computer froze
<sammarks14> i was not in GNOME
<babyeater> sammarks 1: yes 2: are you sure X wasn't running?
<sammarks14> #babyeater: well, i stopped the service...
<sammarks14> i think
<sammarks14> i said "sudo stop gdm"
<babyeater> sammarks that should have been enough
<sammarks14> it replied with "gdm stop/waiting"
<sammarks14> it said "stop/waiting", was there any issue with the "waiting" part?
<sammarks14> shouldnt it have just said stop?
<babyeater> maybe
<coz_> sammarks14,  if you want to be sure try   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm  stop
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> it redirected me to sudo service gdm stop
<sammarks14> and that said the service was not running
<TiK> question: should I recompile my kernel.. will it increase performance?
<sammarks14> or really, "stop: unknown instance:"
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok then you were successful :)
<Gimped> TiK: only recompile if you know what you are absolutely doing, otherwise stick to the defaults
<Nilos> I tried to connect using wicd and terminal, and my wireless adapter still cannot get an ip address
<TiK> I can recompile a kernel...
<sammarks14> well i got a whole bunch of errors when i closed the xorg.conf.new file, so i restarted :P
<TiK> that doesnt answer my question thogh
<TiK> :(
<babyeater> sammarks14 what kind of errors?
<sammarks14> something about a restart being required
<Gimped> TiK: compiling a kernel may or may not improve performance; it depends on well aligned the kernel is to your hardware
<sammarks14> i didnt really pay attention
<coz_> sammarks14,  I came in late...what is it that you were trying to do originally/
<babyeater> sammarks if you're troubleshooting something, paying attention is usually helpful
<babyeater> :)
<KE1HA> TiK, short answer yes, but, I would highly suggest doing so in a VM a few times first, and see how that systems reacts until your sure you have what you need  / want.
<TiK> why would I do it in a vm?
<sammarks14> yeah, lol
<TiK> that doesnt make sense to me
<sammarks14> well
<sammarks14> it saved it this time
<babyeater> sammarks i still don't know what your original issue waseither
<TiK> KE1HA: doesnt a vm emulate all hardware?
<sammarks14> my origional issue was that my ubuntu installation freezes randomly, about 2 minutes after logon
<KE1HA> Tik, cuz if it crashes, you have a recovery path that's easy to manage.
<TiK> ill just backup my files
<sammarks14> the screen does not go black, however, there is no mouse response, no keyboard response, nothing.
<TiK> and if it crashes ill copy themback or make anothr grub entery
<coz_> sammarks14,   is this a laptop or desktop
<TiK> im just chaing 1 option
<sammarks14> desktop
<TiK> the CPU
<sammarks14> 64 bit 10.04 distro of ubuntu
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok and you installed ubuntu lucid on this
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok
<sammarks14> or
<sammarks14> it will act as if i hit a reset button sometimes
<KE1HA> TiK, :-) ok, there ya go: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<sammarks14> the screen goes black, computer restarts
<coz_> sammarks14,  first thing I would try is to insert the cd you burned and when the menu appaears...after choosing your languagle....choose the check cd for errors opton
<coz_> language
<sammarks14> i used wubi
<coz_> sammarks14,  oh
<coz_> sammarks14,   do you have windows installed on this system right now?
<sammarks14> yes
<KE1HA> TiK, grub has also changed in 10.04 as well.
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok and is there a reason you didnt want to install ubuntu on its own partition?
<sammarks14> windows 7 64 bit, functions just fine
<sammarks14> would that make a difference?
<sammarks14> the same issue happens even when i use a CD i believe
<sammarks14> if i can remember correctly
<sammarks14> wait
<coz_> sammarks14,    well  several things to try first...download and burn the live cd for you system... make sure you burn it at 1x  or as close as possible
<sammarks14> the errors came up again
<sammarks14> its not really readable
<sammarks14> just a bunch of codes
<sammarks14> looks like a log
<hylian> how very strange, all i had to do was type /server Freenode in the talk box below, and all of a sudden it worked. don't ask me why.
<sammarks14> coz_ should i download the 32 bit or 64 bit version?
<coz_> sammarks14,  eigher would work
<coz_> sammarks14, either
<hylian> thanks for the help.
<ridin> how much ram
<sammarks14> wait
<coz_> sammarks14,  but tell me what you have as system memory ....the amount
<sammarks14> "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [rsyslogd:884]"
<sammarks14> 4GB DDR2
<hylian> where are programs installed? in windows it's relatively easy, because they almost all in c:/program files/(name of program or manufacturer)
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok with 32 bit cd and install ubuntu will only see 3.5 gigs of that memory...with 64 bit it will see and use it all
<tensorpudding> hylian: /usr/bin is where most executables are
<sammarks14> yeah, i knew that from windows
<sammarks14> so i should go with 64 bit
<coz_> sammarks14,  the functionality will not be diminished if you use 32 bit however
<KE1HA> hylian, normally /usr/bin  or /usr/sbin
<coz_> sammarks14,  I use 32 bit on my 64 bit system  here
<tensorpudding> hylian: Linux filesytem hierarchy is much different than Windows, check out http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html say
<sammarks14> alright
<hylian> hey tens, i read once there is a command to tell you where, i think it was an apt command, anyone know what that was? (and thanks for the general infor, that does help a ton)
<sammarks14> im going to boot windows and download the 64 bit version
<gio_gt> hylian: as the people in #xchat told you, you should really consider using "xchat" instead of "xchat-gnome", they are two different applications, similars but not the same. "xchat" is better than "xchat-gnome".
<coz_> sammarks14,  its your choice ... I personally didnt want to deal with any 64 bit issues that might arrise
<KE1HA> hylian, use locate, which, whereis etc etc
<sammarks14> well, thats true
<tensorpudding> hylian: if you want to know where a file with "foo" in the naem is, you can use « locate foo »
<gio_gt> hylian: you can check which one you have in Synaptic or in Ubuntu Software Center (or what it was called, anyways)
<sammarks14> nvm, ill get 32 bit
<turt1e> hylian:  and if for some reason you can't find it there, you can always go to Synaptics package manager,  do a search on the installed program you are looking for and then checking the "properties" on the it.
<coz_> sammarks14,   I would be sure the windows install is completely defragged first  if you intend on installing this
<hylian> gio_gt i assumed that since i am running gnome, that "xchat gnome" is the front end, am i wrong?
<coz_> hylian, gnome xchat essentially sucks
<sammarks14> i just defragged last night
<coz_> hylian,   regular xchat is far superior
<gio_gt> hylian: xchat is better. I never understood why they did xchat-gnome. Just use xchat, it works great in gnome, too.
<hylian> ok will do, brb
<Gimped> hylian: nope, xchat is a gui in and of itself
<turt1e> hylian:  do you mean  the "which" command?
<KE1HA> cchat is the original gtk and Gnome_Xchat is the port
<KE1HA> xchat
<gio_gt> well, I don't use xchat nor xchat-gnome, but that's another story
<chkdsk> I tried to install the proprietary nvidia drivers for my graphics card and upon restarting I got a driver error. What should I do, I'm new-ish to linux
<sammarks14> coz_ i don't have an option of the speed with the burner i have, but i can verify after burning.
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok
<coz_> sammarks14,  but when you actuallly run the live cd  choose check cd for errors before doing anything
<sammarks14> okay
<Nilos> I tried to connect using wicd and terminal, and my wireless adapter still cannot get an ip address
<sammarks14> coz_ im also going to uninstall the wubi version.
<coz_> sammarks14,  that is a wise decision
<sammarks14> lol yeah
<coz_> sammarks14,  then defrag  windows  and then start the live cd
<sammarks14> coz_ but i just defragged, like, 8 hours ago...
<Jordan_U> coz_: Defrag is not required before resizing ntfs.
<coz_> sammarks14,  understood
<sammarks14> okay
<coz_> Jordan_U,  I understand
<sammarks14> it is currently verifying the disc
<KE1HA> chkdsk, how did you install the NV driver ?
<sammarks14> thanks you guys, you're a whole lot of help
<chkdsk> When I look into the nvidia X server settings it tells me to use `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok good luck with this ...if after the  check cd for errors on the ubuntu disk passes  you can either play around in the live cd or install it
<chkdsk> KE1HA: xubuntu alerted me to a proprietary driver available, so I just installed it after I updated everything else then restarted
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> coz_ will do
<chkdsk> should I just do sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<KE1HA> chkdsk, well the current drv is 195.36 which is probably what you installed w/restricted/
<KE1HA> but ya need to find whihc was installed previous.
<chkdsk> when I booted I was greeted by a black screen with a menu dead centre and a cross shaped curser
<chkdsk> How do I find out?
<hylian> i am registered, why am i in the unregged channel?
<Izinucs> hylian: you're not
<sammarks14> coz_ it didn't offer an option to verify contents
<chkdsk> KE1HA: How do I find out what I installed previously?
<sammarks14> it just jumped straight into the install
<KE1HA> Im looking fer that
<coz_> sammarks14,  really??  mm thats odd...did you download the live cd or minimal cd
<chkdsk> Ah, okay sorry
<sammarks14> uh
<sammarks14> possibly the minimal cd
<sammarks14> no
<sammarks14> the live cd
<sammarks14> because it offered me the option to try it
<hylian> im not, thats what it says on top of xchat, hmm
<coz_> sammarks14,   mm what options were avialable on the menu?
<TiK> you can verify cd before boot
<sammarks14> coz_ it looked like it was going to log me in, but then it showed the install
<sammarks14> booted normally
<coz_> sammarks14,  when this started did it ask you to choose a language?
<sammarks14> yes
<coz_> sammarks14, ok and the menu that followed   ...there were no choices?
<sammarks14> on the languages menu, there were two choices - try and install.
<sammarks14> i clicked install and it proceeded like the normal install
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok
<hylian> thanks izinucs
<KE1HA> chkdsk, you can try to restore the defaults with: sudo update-rc.d -f nvidia-defaults
<coz_> sammarks14,  well let it get through this  and see what happens...if the install is successful I think you will be happier...you will eventually come to the partitioning dialog... you want to install it along side window
<KE1HA> correction:
<KE1HA> sudp update-rc.d nvidia-kernel defaults
<sammarks14> alright
<KE1HA> or remove it completely with: sudo update-rc.d -f nvidia-kernel remove
<chkdsk> "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernal: file does not exist"
<itsux2bu> i got a background task running.. does ubuntu keep track how long its been running?
<sammarks14> yeah, if i can get through the installer without it crashing
<sammarks14> hopefully it wont overwrite my windows partition :P
<sammarks14> i selected the install side by side feature
<sammarks14> it had to resize the windows partition
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok then it shouldnt overwrite windows
<sammarks14> gives me 51GB, good enough
<WillPittenger> Is there a good fstab editor that can add network connections?
<Izinucs> WillPittenger: editor? you have to edit fstab by hand.. use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Izinucs> !mount > WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger, please see my private message
<chkdsk> KE1HA: What should I do if I lack the nvidia-kernal files?
<hylian> is there an ubuntu appreciation channel, or a like a ubuntu cafe, i can't seem to find it...
<coz_> I am going to have to download the live cd to see what has changed :(
<coz_> hylian,  mm  there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> hylian,  let me check
<sammarks14> coz_ good lord the resizing of the partition takes forever
<sammarks14> it's not even at 1% yet.
<coz_> sammarks14,  mm  how large is the hard drive?
<sammarks14> 320GB
<KE1HA> chkdsk, you need to get back to the nouveau driver as that's the defualt I dont use it so Im look'en up how to get you back there.
<coz_> sammarks14,  well give it time
<sammarks14> yeah, i won't dare touch this lol
<Izinucs> hylian: on ubuntuforums.org there's a "cafe" channel or similar
<sammarks14> i just move the mouse every so often to make sure it hasnt frozen on me
<hylian> Izinucs for the point, thanx man
<Izinucs> hylian: np :)
<thune3> itsux2bu: start-time and used-processor-time are kept for each process
<KE1HA> chkdsk, here's the how-too, it's too much to do line by line here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation
<coz_> hylian,  there is #club-ubuntu ... not sure what tha tis
<hylian> thanx for looking coz_
<hylian> ima check it out
<sammarks14> coz_ computer restarted.
<coz_> hylian,  are you using xchat?
<KE1HA> chkdsk, and acording to this site, to use the NV drivers, you needed ot remove the nou driver first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<coz_> sammarks14,  it restarted?  by itself?
<sammarks14> yers.
<sammarks14> yes.
<sammarks14> in the middle of partitioning
<coz_> sammarks14,  mmm that does not sound good   run the live cd again
<coz_> sammarks14,   this time choose try
<sammarks14> alright
<hylian> coz_ yes, but not the xchat-gnome variety
<coz_> sammarks14,  then click  the install icon on the desktop
<sammarks14> okay
<coz_> hylian,  just regular xchat?
<coz_> hylian,  if this is regular xcaht ...go to   "Sever" menu    List of channels   type in  ubuntu and search
<sammarks14> coz_ okay, im running the installer
<sammarks14> from the desktop
<sammarks14> nevermind
<sammarks14> it restarted again
<sammarks14> screen goes black, everyting stops, turns back on.
<coz_> ok
<hylian> coz- thanks man, and by the way club ubuntu is what i was looking for, thanks
<coz_> hylian,  cool
<sammarks14> im restarting again, but im beginning to notice a pattern.
<coz_> sammarks14,  this should not be restarting just to go to the live cd Desktop
<sammarks14> coz_ okay, its booting.
<sammarks14> coz_ do you just want me to sit at the desktop?
<WillPittenger> Izinucs: Does mount need the directory to already exist?  Or does it want the opposite.
<coz_> sammarks14,  well I want to see if it does indeed actually get to the Desktop
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> i just clicked the try button
<coz_> sammarks14,  then you can use the  Install  Icon  that should be there on the desktop
<sammarks14> alright
<sammarks14> made the startup sound
<sammarks14> screen still black
<sammarks14> mouse shown
<FloodBot1> sammarks14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Izinucs> WillPittenger: when you mount something you typically mount it to a location.. create a directory in /media to mount your share to
<sammarks14> desktop shown
<sammarks14> toolbars shown
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok
<coz_> ahhhhh
<sammarks14> ah
<sammarks14> stupid flood
<sammarks14> alright, im sitting at the desktop.
<coz_> sammarks14,  yeah dont use  enter ...just type long sentences
<sammarks14> yeah, lol ill remember that
<coz_> sammarks14,  ok there should be an  "Install"  icon there
<sammarks14> yes, there is.
<sammarks14> computer froze.
<coz_> sammarks14,  oooo
<sammarks14> randomly. i'm telling you, its completely random.
<sammarks14> i didn't even do anything
<sammarks14> keyboard and mouse are unresponsive
<bastid_raZor> sammarks14: it sounds like you have bad RAM
<sammarks14> so should i do a memory check?
<sammarks14> i did one in windows and it didn't find any errors.
<coz_> sammarks14,  was there a test memory  option in the menu at all?
<sammarks14> no
<coz_> sammarks14,  where did you download the cd from do you h ave the link?
<sammarks14> the main ubuntu.com site.
<coz_> ok hold on sammarks14
<sammarks14> i agree with bastid_raZor
<sammarks14> i think it's my RAM.
<bcbc2> sammarks14: when the cd first boots, you'll see a little keyboard icon appear at the bottom. Press any key and you'll get more options to check memory and the CD
<sammarks14> okay
<bastid_raZor> sammarks14: the fastest way to test is remove a stick then boot. if still havnig issues switch sticks then boot.
<Izinucs> sammarks14: if you have two sticks of ram in your computer remove one and see if the problem persists.. if it does swap them and try again
<bastid_raZor> the memtesk takes a fair bit of time and just pulling RAM out is much faster
<coz_> sammarks14,  ah yes I forgot about that little keyboard icon
<coz_> sammarks14,  please hit a key when you reboot to get menu options
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> im selecting the test memory option
<KE1HA> could be temps too.
<coz_> sammarks14,  that would first choice  after that choose check cd
<sammarks14> id ratherlet the computer test my memory than have to pull it out and unplug all that crap
<the_file> hi I am traying to install aircrack
<coz_> sammarks14,  well it could me memory... even cpu    I cant tell from this end...but alteast you have the test memory and check cd options to rule these out
<the_file> Im trying to install iw-0.9.11
<the_file> I get errors
<sammarks14> yeah
<the_file> http://pastebin.com/SrBiKj0U
<sammarks14> it may be the CPU
<sammarks14> i have a strong feeling it's the CPU
<sammarks14> because when i put in the new CPU, i rubbed thermal paste from the old one onto it
<KE1HA> sammarks14, does this problem happen if you sittign in a console screen also ?
<coz_> sammarks14,  first thing;'s  first  see what memory test reports
<sammarks14> it runs at 74 degrees, even at 100%
<sammarks14> so i don't see a problem with it
<sammarks14> im currently running the memory test
<Aliselyn> KE1HA and Jordan_U: I'm back
<KE1HA> Hello Aliselyn
<WillPittenger> Izinucs: I thought that md would create a blank directory.  But it can't find any such command.  Is there a way to run a file explorer as root?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Do you have the output from lspci?
<Aliselyn> yes
<sammarks14> oh my
<sammarks14> how many tests are there?
<headkase314> WillPittenger, use "mkdir" to make a directory in the console.  Use "sudo" in front of it it you need permissions.
<KE1HA> a bunch
<Izinucs> WillPittenger: in /media you can .. sudo mkdir <your_choice>
<sammarks14> joy...
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: just post it here?
<sammarks14> this'll be an all-nighter
<WillPittenger> Never mind.  I thought of sudo dolphin.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: No.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Aliselyn
<ubottu> Aliselyn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> sammarks14,  well if you mean the memory test ...let it complete
<sammarks14> coz_ should i make a forum post?
<Aliselyn> how then?
<sammarks14> so i can post on it tomorrow morning when it's complete.
<coz_> sammarks14,  about what?
<sammarks14> this issue
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: See the message from ubottu.
<Aliselyn> I meant the url
<coz_> sammarks14,  we are not sure what the  issue is yet
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> nevermind then
<thune3> sammarks14: each test in memtest checks all of memory, and the tests get progressively more esoteric as you go along. Any errors will be listed in the blank area. You don't have to let it run all the way, but confidence increases if you do.
<sammarks14> okay
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/rvWMTcx1
<sammarks14> coz_ im just saying, if i have to go, how are we going to continue troubleshooting the problem?
<bastid_raZor> sammarks14: so far you have determined nothing. :|
<sammarks14> yeah
<sammarks14> ive tried multiple things, but really determined nothing
<coz_> sammarks14, well  there will be many here who can help  and I know I will most likely be here  tomorrow as will many that are here now :)
<sammarks14> okay
<sammarks14> this is my first time using this IRC, so im not too sure
<sammarks14> i was planning on taking it to geek squad :P
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: I don't see any dial up modem in that output, is this a USB modem?
<coz_> sammarks14,  right....well... until we have some idea what the problem is  there is nothing to report :)
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: no, there really is a dialup modem
<sammarks14> well, i know the symptoms of the problem
<coz_> sammarks14,  yes  .... did you search google or the forum for similar reports?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: it's built-in
<sammarks14> yes
<sammarks14> for 2 days
<sammarks14> absolutely nothing.
<coz_> sammarks14,  oh !
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, what laptpo model is this
<KE1HA> laptop
<WillPittenger> Izinucs: It works.  Thanks.  One problem: su doesn't work.  I think it might be a password issue.  Is there a default password?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: Sony Vaio Model number PCG-7K1L
<Jordan_U> !root | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Izinucs> WillPittenger: su isn't used.. sudo is.. password is the one you log in with.  sudo gives temporary root privilidges for the command you want to initiate
<coz_> WillPittenger,  well you can create a root password... with   sudo passwd root    <<, I will get great flack for saying that :)
<Random832> WillPittenger: just use sudo, and ignore coz_
<coz_> :)
<Random832> sudo -s or sudo -i on the off chance you really need a root shell session
<Izinucs> coz_: that's the wrong way to do it anyway
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it's an old laptop
<itsux2bu> the diff between  sudo -s and sudo -i?
<coz_> Izinucs,  mm always worked for me  but  fine   I wont bring it up in the future
<Random832> itsux2bu: if you don't know, use -s
<sammarks14> coz_ do you think if it was the CPU, it would freeze the memory test as weel?
<sammarks14> well*
<Izinucs> itsux2bu: the diff is .. jklmnopqr
<itsux2bu> oh that was lame
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, that's fine, Im just looking for the Modem Options
<Izinucs> itsux2bu: but kinda fun :)
<sammarks14> coz_ well, im going to go for the night while this works
<sammarks14> goodnight all
<Izinucs> bb
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, Here's the Modem Info: http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGTR3AP1&upd_id=1387&os_id=7
<Nilos> I tried to connect using wicd and terminal, and my wireless adapter still cannot get an ip address
<lord_mezry> the flash player installed cannot access my webcam
<lord_mezry> how do i update my flash player
<syn-ack> it may not be the webcam
<syn-ack> rather the flash player
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: how do i update the flash player
<syn-ack> ok, be that way
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: go to Adobe's site.
<xangua> how did you install it¿
<xangua> lord_mezry*
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, I think I found what You need.
<lord_mezry> xangua: from my local repo
<syn-ack> Then there you go
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, what was the output from uname -r again ?
<syn-ack> Now, are you going to listen to me, lord_mezry?
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: okay
<xangua> lord_mezry: are you using a 64bit OS¿
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: There'res times, baring what xangua is getting at that something in your distro... a security framework gets a little too happy to lock down somethings
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: 2.6.32-21-generic
<Nilos> I tried to connect using wicd and terminal, and my wireless adapter still cannot get an ip address
<xangua> Nilos: what's wrong with network-manager¿
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: can you access your webcam from another app, like Cheese?
<xangua> i mean, does it work with it¿ there was some reason to change to wicd¿
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: actually i wanted use it for video chat. i have cheese and it works fine
<syn-ack> Good good
<wea0> What's the reason for having dramatically decreased game performance in wine after updating karmic->lucid?
<syn-ack> So we know that apparmors not getting in the way of the device it's self
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: actually pidgin does not support video chats in msn
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: Have you changed any default apparmor settings?
<tucemiux> ok guys so im wondering if there's any utilities that will allow you to monitor the temperature on all sensors available on your machine??
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: no i have changed nothing
<syn-ack> Good
<xangua> tucemiux: lm-sensors ¿
<rooks> how to setup default qt colors?
<tucemiux> xangua, have you tried in your machine?  does it work? last time I tried i had no success
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: now, as xangua asked, are you running the 64 bit release of Ubuntu or the 32 bit?
<xangua> rooks: have you tried asking in #kubuntu ¿
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: 64 bit
<xangua> lord_mezry: that's the problem :S
<syn-ack> yep
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: may I ask what your solution is?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Well, the hight the binary compiled modules go is 2.6.31.17 so you can try that module, or have a go at compiling it.
<lord_mezry> xangua: ??
<rooks> xangua, nope, i run ubuntu with some apps that use qt
<KE1HA> whopps highest
<Aliselyn> oh
<lord_mezry> syn-ack:  why??
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: I'm going to have to suggest that you downgrade to the 32 bit version since adobe pulled the 64 bit Flashplayer
<lord_mezry> syn-ack:  ohh
<xangua> rooks: install qt4-qtconfig to make qt apps use your gtk theme or to custom it
<syn-ack> and really the 32 bit flash player barely works in the 64 bit release
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: where did you find this?
<rooks> xangua, thanks
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: hmm
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: maybe  i will downgrade
<syn-ack> lord_mezry: and again really, the opensource flashplayers such beyond belief
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full/hsfmodem_7.80.02.06full_k2.6.31_17_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip
<oxidkor> Hello - I have a question - where should I look in the file system where I could find my mozilla firefox's bookmarks?
<lord_mezry> syn-ack: xangua thnx
<syn-ack> KE1HA: is that still killing PulseAudio like it was?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, then: $ sudo dpkg -i hsfmodem*.deb
<KE1HA> syn-ack, no idea, this is a modem issue.
<thune3> wea0: you have proprietary drivers installed? did you have wine ppa in karmic but not lucid? (just guessing)
<thune3> wea0: ^video drivers
<syn-ack> KE1HA: yeah, I know. When I had installed that driver a while back it killed pulse bad
<phragg> [Q] Would anyone be able to point me in a direction to locate the module for an HP Pavillion dv6 Wireless driver? Or at least a repository of Modules on Ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> oxidkor: /home/youruser/.mozilla/firefox/yourprofile/places.sqlite
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, then to check it's installed:  sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: Thanks, hope this works
<oxidkor> xangua: so thanks
<KE1HA> I dont know syn-ack were just trying to get the modem to go, at the moment.
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> KE1HA: be aware then, that that's something to look for
<KE1HA> rr
<syn-ack> KE1HA: wont be hard to miss. heh
<Aliselyn> will do
<wea0> thune3: I have latest nvidia.com drivers (256.44), I have wine 1.3 compiled from source, exact same revision I used before the update.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, if it failes, this its compile time
<KE1HA> then it's compile ..
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I hope it doesn't come to that :)
<Aliselyn> no worries, I understood you
<KE1HA> wea0, 1.3 is Dev right ?
<wea0> KE1HA: Yes it is.
<KE1HA> 1.1.42 is the latest stable (I think)
<oxidkor> xangua: how could I open .sqlite extension?
<iluminator101> problem: could not update authority there is a problem with the configuration server there is a problem with the configuration server /usr/lib/libcconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<oxidkor> does anyone know how I could open .sqlite extension file?
<forester> Hi how can I add to sudo's $PATH? I have the icc compiler installed and put it in the user's path, but I need to do a "sudo make install" and the compiler can not be found. Thanks!
<iluminator101> what the short key to logout in ubuntu
<KE1HA> iluminator101, try: chmod 775 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I'm having issues trying to share a couple of folders with samba in ubuntu 10.04: It just doesnt work. I cant even see myself in the network. Can I please get some help? TIA!
<wea0> What's the reason for having dramatically decreased game performance in wine after updating karmic->lucid? (I am using the same wine version as before)
<Jordan_U> forester: Easiest way is to run: sudo PATH="/whatever/bin/:$PATH" make install
<xangua> !appdb | wea0
<ubottu> wea0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xangua> oxidkor: witu OO base¿ why do you need to open fx places¿
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: when I ran sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf it said command not found
<oxidkor> zangua: I need to backup my firefox bookmarks - that's why...
<oxidkor> sorry *xangua
<forester> Jordan_U: thanks. Do you know of a more permanent fix?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, was that after: sudo dpkg -i hsfmodem*.deb
<Aliselyn> yes
<xangua> oxidkor: then just use the bookmarks manager in fx
<Aliselyn> oh
<oxidkor> xangua: what do you mean by fx?
<oxidkor> firefox?
<xangua> firefox
<oxidkor> oh ok
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, try to reboot the system then: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf    again.
<oxidkor> thanks alot
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, but first, you did nzip the deb file and iit installed wiht/out errors ?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it says at the end of running sudo dpkg -i hsfmodem*.deb that "please obtain the appropriate variant of this package for your system or try the generic DEB or tar version
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Ok.
<KE1HA> That the Kernel diffrence problem. lets try the generic, then worst case :-) compile.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, heres the generic: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full/hsfmodem_7.80.02.06full_k2.6.31_17_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: that's the one you sent me before
<KE1HA> The TAR version is what we'll have to compile if the generic.deb fails.
<Aliselyn> I don't mind compiling
<KE1HA> Oh, I sent the generic, Hmmm, I'd recmend the compile, SRI, abt that.
<KE1HA> here's the Comiple instructions.: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/install.php
<KE1HA> Method C is the probably the best, but you could try the DEB methind is you want.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, and here's the tar.gz file download: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full/hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full.tar.gz
<Aliselyn> thanks
<Aliselyn> sorry I'm so helpless :)
<iluminator101> KE1HA, i was able log in gnome using chown -R to user:user but not home folder was encrypted i cant open it
<Tobarja> i'm having a brain fart... what's the cmdline app that runs a command based on stdin plus your format string?
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: Aliselyn: Instead of "make install" you probably want to run "make debprecomp" to make a .deb package for your current kernel. .deb packages are easier to remove afterward.
<iluminator101> KE1HA,  all this happened b/z apt update did a kernel update and it didnt finish the memory test it stopped in the middle of it....
<bastid_raZor> you could even replace make debprecomp with checkinstall
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, there's another issue with this also, to get faster than 14.4 speeds, you ahve to buy a License .. :-(
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I'm having issues trying to share a couple of folders with samba in ubuntu 10.04: It just doesnt work. I cant even see myself in the network. Can I please get some help? TIA!
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: really? hmm....
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: Any idea why the modem isn't showing up in lspci? I think any driver is doomed to fail if the hardware isn't even listed in lspci.
<Tobarja> ah ha! xargs
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: that might not be a problem so much.... I'm only really connecting at 24k, and it's not even running that fast
<KE1HA> iluminator101, Apparently a Bug on this issue, several things have corrected it for different folks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/269215
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: because it's part of the sound card.
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, No, I dont and it is a worry Aliselyn Are you sure the modem is enabled in the BIOS ?
<fross> Hey, I got a netgear WNDA3100v2 I have been trying to get it running for a few hours now. I have installed the drivers via ndiswrapper but the device is still not seed in ifconfig. It does show up however when i lsmod
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: Ahh, that makes sense.
<KE1HA> syn-ack, Ahh, that would be a good reason why.
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: you're probably gonna need the same driver Aliselyn had to get if it's a laptop
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: I was asking since it didn't show up in what Aliselyn pastebin'd, I don't have the hardware myself.
<syn-ack> ah yeah
<syn-ack> That's why tho
<Aliselyn> KE1HA, it should be
<KE1HA> syn-ack, here's her pastebin: http://pastebin.com/rvWMTcx1
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: ack :)
<Aliselyn> it was working fine on XP
<KE1HA> rr
<Aliselyn> how do I check in the BIOS?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: I don't think it's actually a problem. syn-ack explained that it's not showing up in lspci as a modem because it's part of the sound card.
<KE1HA> If it was working in Windows, it's enabled Aliselyn
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I think I remember seeing that somewhere, but passed over it
<iluminator101> KE1HA, i was able to log back in to gnome but home directory is empy?
<iluminator101> empty?
<syn-ack> yeah, mine and 99% of the modems in laptops are like that
<KE1HA> iluminator101, did you see the link I sent, there's a bug surrounding this issue.
<iluminator101> yea i am looking into it
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: Do you really *need* the modem?
<KE1HA> iluminator101, that's about the extent of my knowledge to fix it.
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: it's my only way of connecting
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> Then I guess you do
<KE1HA> syn-ack, abd before anyone askes, I have no!! Idea how to internet Connection Share w/Modems :-)
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: the only other way would be waiting until college starts back up and somehow getting it connected to the shoddy wireless
<shawnboy> anybody here ever get Empathy working with audio and video? I'm trying. Have video but no audio.
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: Did you use the Scanmodem script they have on their site first?
<malfeas> Hello.
<malfeas> Is there a PPA for vim 7.3?
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: I have
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: And it found your chipset?
<Aliselyn> I can't remember, let me run it again
<k0d3g3ar> ok
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: what do I need to look for?
<sensae> Hello, I just compiled a shared library corona, and I've  verified it's at /usr/local/lib/libcorona-1.0.2.so. When I try  to run an application depending on this shared library, it  complains it can't find it.
<KE1HA> syn-ack, Jst saw this on the site too: ote to Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04), Hardy (8.04) and SUSE (11.0, 11.1) users with HDA modems: Installing the alsa-driver-linuxant package is necessary before installing this driver.
<syn-ack> yep
<KE1HA> syn-ack, And there's patched for 2.6.29 Kernels !! may, opandora's box this one is.
<doctorZeus> If I'm looking at the installation documentation for a piece of software and it doesn't list ubunut or an apt-get, am I safe using the debian package?
<gonzolively>  hello all, i have a small favor, i've been looking all over the internet and I've yet to find a way to sucessfully mount my ftp drive (ntfs) with read/write permissions, any advise?
<syn-ack> KE1HA: hold on, I'm going to install it myself
<doctorZeus> gonzolively: I used this and I had an ntfs drive mounted in no time flat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<KE1HA> doctorZeus, In most cases yes, but not all. Ubuntu is based on Debian so using .deb usually does not cause to much trouble. Updates can be a problem though.
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I'm having issues trying to share a couple of folders with samba in ubuntu 10.04: It just doesnt work. I cant even see myself in the network. Can I please get some help? TIA!
<gonzolively> doctorZeus: thanks bro
<doctorZeus> np..and thanks ke1ha
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: tar -xzf hsfmodem-{version}.tar.gz didn't do anything
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: according to the modem data info from scanmodem, what would my chipset info look like?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, what's the actual file name?
<Aliselyn> hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full1.tar.gz (I ran it as that, and just copied what I showed you from linuxant)
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, tar -xzf hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full.tar.gz
<nimbiotics> guys, in ubuntu I can switch  between users using ctrl-alt-F7/F8, how can I do this in xubuntu?
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: that's probably it then
<syn-ack> or
<syn-ack> gunzip
<syn-ack> ;)
<KE1HA> then cd to ./hsf.. .. ..
<Aliselyn> gunzip by....
<Aliselyn> ?
<KE1HA> gunzip works too :-)
<syn-ack> KE1HA: you know they have an installer for this?
<KE1HA> Yeah, we tried it, and it failed.
<KE1HA> but it's not for the Kernel version she has.
<fross> Does anyone know a specific dual band N adapter that works well under ubuntu?
<KE1HA> its for 31.17
<syn-ack> KE1HA: I'm giving that a shot real quick
<KE1HA> fross, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: That should work in Xubuntu as well.
<sacarlson> aliselyn:  wow I think I used to use that modem.  I even had a licence for it I paid $14 for the licence.  The only paid software ever on linux.
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: seriously?
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: You're welcome.
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: I think so
<Aliselyn> lucky me
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: it was so long ago I wonder how you get the number again.
<syn-ack> hrm
<KE1HA> sacarlson, Aliselyn Lics: https://www.linuxant.com/store/index.php
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: i dnt use xubuntu, im asking it for someone who doesnt speak english
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: I still have the modem in the closet not used anymore
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: yes that's the place
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: There are IRC channels for most major languages.
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: Did the web installer hang for you too?
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: since I no longer use my license I guess I could give it to you.
<Jordan_U> !english | nimbiotics
<KE1HA> 20 bucks, ontop f all this pain :-)
<ubottu> nimbiotics: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: you're an angel if you still have it
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: last time I used it I think it was hooked to my email address
<Aliselyn> and no way of changing the email address?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, send syn-ack a PM, he may be able to help too.
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: it required a compile to get it to work.  it also has fax
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: web installer? do you mean the deb?
<KE1HA> that's where we are at now, the dreaded "compile" stage.
<Izinucs> Aliselyn: if you're feeling like something new that "just works" check out http://www.usr.com/products/modem/modem-product.asp?sku=USR5637
<Aliselyn> Izinucs: I can't afford that kind of modem, otherwise I'd use one
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: wow they have more stuff now I'm not sure how to get the license key for what I already have.
<Izinucs> Aliselyn: they use to be $50 but I've seen them on the web for $36
<Aliselyn> still more money than I have
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I'm having issues trying to share a couple of folders with samba in ubuntu 10.04: It just doesnt work. I cant even see myself in the network. Can I please get some help? TIA!
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: no with the email address they send you a new key file
<KE1HA> nimbiotics, what have you tried thus far ?
<dexi> Hey all. I turned my computer on today and my theming in metacity (i think) the "appearance" under prefs... It was all reset. As soon as I opened up the settings, most of everything changed back, but some windows are still on the basic blocky grey theme
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: why buy when you already have
<oxidkor> hello - I was studying the LinuxCBT videos and they are all rpm based - so for instance when I give the command rpm -q man like the instructor says in the video, my lucid box does not give me the correct outcome - what should I do? I dont wanna switch to fedora or red hat just because of that...
<KE1HA> install alien
<nimbiotics> KE1HA: Honestly, everything I've been told and ive read on the net. Im going nuts already
<KE1HA> oxidkor, NVM, tha'ts a converter pkg, that wont emulate RPM sri.
<abhijit> Good Motning!
<abhijit> ahh
<abhijit> Morning*
<KE1HA> nimbiotics, so you have Samba sn smbfs installed and running then yes ?
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: I had samba working great on 9.10 but 10.04 is giving me headaches
<KE1HA> Samba and smbfs
<oxidkor> KE1HA: so which command should I give instead rpm -q man for instance in ubuntu?
<Izinucs> oxidkor: what is that command suppose to do?
<bindi> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1PykOXo2c5I/TGoDeyJ20bI/AAAAAAAAAaA/5Ms5WBZHzv8/s1600/ryan-desktop.png <- what is the name of these widgets?
<KE1HA> oxidkor, nvm, it wont wotk, Alien is an RPM package converter.
<laptopfreek0> hay guys quick question. When I am at the login screen my mouse works, but as soon as i login it quits working... Any ideas?
<chkdsk> Gonna copypaste something from the unregged channel
<chkdsk> I'm attempting to run Steam on xfce/wine. Earlier I attempted this and steam worked absolutely perfectly. I didn't have space (using a wubi-install on 10.04) for any of the games (didn't know of symbolic links at the time) so I backed up my files and deleted my install. I then reinstalled ubuntu, reinstalled xfce and worked out wine etc. Now when I try out steam it's incredibly slow and text takes 5 seconds or so to register
<oxidkor> KE1HA: so I should install it like sudo apt-get Alien?
<KE1HA> oxidkor, if you want to convert RPM packages to .deb, yes that will do it.
<laptopfreek0> oxidkor: sudo apt-get install ...
<oxidkor> ok
<doctorZeus> oxidkor: apt-get and rpm are similar in operation but far different in syntax.. if I were you I would load fedora in a VM
<nimbiotics> KE1HA: I think I do, but ive also been having the samba service being stoped And Ive read about windows 7 (my client) stopping the service if not prperoly configured. I've followed the instructions to avoid that too but as of this moment and being a noob as I am, I dont know whats working and whats not. Im very, very, very close to giving up, and going back to xp
<doctorZeus> today it's rpm doesn't work tomorrow the directory doesn't exist..etc
<doctorZeus> use what the instructor is using
<KE1HA> oxidkor, but it's not an RPM emulator, meaning, RPM commands dont translate to .deb commands
<oxidkor> doctorZeus: hmmm ok
<oxidkor> KE1HA: so you mean that in order to continue learning LinuxCBT based on red-hat , I should install fedora?
<Izinucs> oxidkor: easy enough to load up the OS the instructor is using in virtualbox
<KE1HA> nimbiotics, have a read of this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468498
<red2kic> bindi: Conky
<KE1HA> oxidkor, If you have a Class on a specific Linux Distribution, you should use that distribution, however, you can install VirtualBox in Ubuntu, then use it to install whatever Fedora Distro you need.
<nimbiotics> KE1HA: checking it out...
<ortsvorsteher> i still have a problem to run sound an my laptop with an hda intel soundcard. is it possible to use the proprietaery driver?
<chkdsk> Can anyone help me with my wine/steam problem?
<IdleOne> chkdsk: #winehq
<oxidkor> KE1HA: thanks alot
<KE1HA> welcome
<slidinghorn> I have a quick question...if I'm setting up a USB as instructed on the Netbook Edition download page, do I have to use a blank USB stick, or will it work as long as it has 2gb free?
<bindi> now what are those addons for Firefox that make it minimalistic
<hiku> slidinghorn: blank would be better. so you don't loose any data that may be on the usb stick
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: I found my license key I was able to login to linuxant to get it.  not sure if it will work with what you have but if you want to try it pm me.  also try it at 14k first to see if it works to start.
<red2kic> slidinghorn: Blank -- It'll use all resources on your USB, I think. 2GB is fine. -- Just make backups first.
<Izinucs> slidinghorn: depends.. do those instructions include formatting the usb.. if so then of course the data will go by by
<KE1HA> bindi, http://nicht.untergeord.net/wordpress/index.php/2008/04/22/minimalists-firefox-%E2%80%93-gui-tweaks/
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: if I get it working on 14k, then I'll pm you about it
<slidinghorn> hiku:  red2kic & Izinucs ok...I backed it all up anyway, so I can just clear the stick & put everything back when I'm done
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: good plan
<KE1HA> +1 on the Aliselyn pna to get it workign first, then pay :-)
<Aliselyn> :) thanks, and thanks for offering
<KE1HA> Have you compiled the DVR yet ?
<bindi> KE1HA: not minifox not available for 3.6.6
<ortsvorsteher> i still have a problem to run sound an my laptop with an hda intel soundcard. is it possible to use the proprietaery driver?
<KE1HA> bindi, maybe this one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/215443/
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: was the DVR comment directed at me or another?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Yes, have you compiloed the driver yet ?
<KE1HA> *compiled
<Aliselyn> umm, how would I used gzip for it, since tar -xzf didn't work?
<Aliselyn> *use
<KE1HA> gunzip
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: wasn't a deb file an option?
<Aliselyn> it didn't work
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: oh ok didn't see that
<KE1HA> sacarlson, no, wrong kernel ver .. it's for 31.17. she's on a later Kernel
<sacarlson> KE1HA: oh I thought even the deb compiled
<KE1HA> or tar -xzf hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full.tar.gz should work Aliselyn
<KE1HA> either way, it's a compile.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: the tar -xzf hsfmodem-7.80.02.06full.tar.gz  didn't work
<KE1HA> ok, gunzip the file then
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: I guess you tried just using nautilus?
<KE1HA> If all eles fails, from the file browser, right click, then Extraxt Here :-)
<KE1HA> e.g. as sacarlson said, Nautilis :-)
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: proprietary drive?. It would help if you described your problem and maybe linked to the output of this script (collects good data about alsa setup and function):  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh (using "bash alsa-info.sh"), and upload directly or pastebin.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: cannot open, file exists
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: nautilus?
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: yes as KE1HA said the file browser it name is nautulis in gnome
<KE1HA> Places >> Home Folders >> then wherever the file id downloaded too.
<KE1HA> is*
<KE1HA> Right-Click >> then Extract Here
<ldlework> Hi I'm trying to figure out how to use QTile which is a tiling WM. It doesn't work well with gnome really at all. Would anyone have any idea how to use it, and have gnome not startup?
<KE1HA> if it complains isn already there, then you've extraxted it alreast
<sacarlson> KE1HA: Aliselyn  did she install her kernel header files before she tried the deb file?
<KE1HA> already*
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, i try to pastebin the whole output from the script
<KE1HA> sacarlson, no, we haven't got that far, we we went down that route earlier, but she has to download a buch of stuff.
<sacarlson> KE1HA: ok
<KE1HA> we need to set up an offline download script for build-essentials and linux-headers for her.
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: if you choose Y during running, it will upload it automatically, or it creates a file in /tmp (it tells you at the end). You could pastebin that file.
<KE1HA> Earlier, I'd forgotten we could do that and was walking her through checking the Deps :-)
<sacarlson> KE1HA: oh ya no network wow.  maybe that's on a cd?
<KE1HA> Nope, tried that already too :-)
<Aliselyn> hah, classic example of a Catch 22
<sacarlson> KE1HA: wow bummer good luck with that then.
<KE1HA> But creating the DL scritp is easy, I tested it earlier
<KE1HA> Synaptic package Manager dioes it automatically.
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/480770/
<sacarlson> KE1HA: well she is talking here maybe on windows send her a tar of what you collect?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Once your done unpackaing the TAR.GZ file, we'll do the Download Script, it's real easy.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I'm sorry, how do I use gzip?
<stercor> What's the package that puts gcc and a bunch of utilities on Desktop?
<KE1HA> sacarlson, Open the Package manager, and select a couple packages, make for install, then Edit >> Generate Download Script, dead easy.
<KE1HA> Mark for*
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, i ran the script newly , here is the whole output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=13cb3380907ba9afa27a15bdbc9a62703edb0269
<thune3> ldlework: i think you can create an appropriate .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ and it will become an option to select in gdm.
<stercor> KE1HA: Amateur radio call sign?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, Places >> Home Folder then browse to the file. Right-Click the File and select Extract here.
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: i'm looking it over...
<KE1HA> stercor, Yes :-)
<wea0> stercor: You mean build-essential?
<ldlework> thune3: what if I have gdm autolog me in?
<ortsvorsteher> thank you
<ldlework> thune3: well I could jst log out
<stercor> wea0: I'll check that out.  Thanks.
<stercor> KE1HA: W7JIS here.
<KE1HA> Im actually KI7MT now :-)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: unzipped
<stercor> I was K6AGW  Kissing 6 Absolutely Gorgeous Women.
<KE1HA> Ok, On the Machine you need to get the modem working on.
<thune3> ldlework: right log out or turn it off.
<KE1HA> Open the Package Manager, System >> Administration, Synaptic Package manager
<Aliselyn> ok
<KE1HA> stercor, That's a Good one.
<KE1HA> When you get the PGK MGR program open let me know.
<Aliselyn> it's open
<KE1HA> Ok, in the search box, type build-essential
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: it looks fine. what's the problem? You may have to change Profile in Hardware tab of System->Preferences->Sound.
<stercor> wea0:  that's it.
<KE1HA> the right click on the package, and mark for installation.
<KE1HA> then*
<Aliselyn> got that
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, yes, all looks well after i installed the latest driver with the script. but, still no sound.
<KE1HA> Then, back in the search box, type in linux-headers-2.6.32
<stercor> KE1HA: It's installing.
<KE1HA> and pick the Linux-Headers you got when you did uname -r
<KE1HA> No, we dont want to install.
<Gryllida> How do I install Wine? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine says to type 'wine' in software center, then install 'wine'. But I don't see just 'wine' in the search results.
<KE1HA> stercor, sri, though you was Aliselyn :-) saying we're installing, we dont wanna do that :-)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it won't let me select it
<KE1HA> which one, the linux headers ?
<Aliselyn> yes
<stercor> Gryllida: I just sudo apt-get install wine1.2 and it works.
<xangua> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install wine
<KE1HA> you just right click it, then mark for install.
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: do you get sound with this command "speaker-test -c 2 -t wav" ?
<KE1HA> I think it should be linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<Aliselyn> the only options are Mark for Removal and Mark for Complete Removal
<Aliselyn> the others are greyed out
<KE1HA> Ok, headers are already installed then, that good.
<Aliselyn> what next, then?
<KE1HA> Is there a Green Box on the 2.6.32-21
<Aliselyn> yes
<KE1HA> Ok, there installed.
<Aliselyn> both it and the generic
<KE1HA> Ok
<Gryllida> stercor: xangua: is the package name including '1.2' or not?
<Gryllida> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 37 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Gryllida> what is 'dummy package'?
<KE1HA> Got to File >> Generate Download Package Script, and save it to your home folder.
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, i tried now all profiles under hardware tab, no success... also i tried to play a wav file with aplay, no sound. the speaker-test command is running now... but till now, no sound
<stercor> Gryllida: I did wine1.2  I don't know about wine,.
<KE1HA> name it somethign You'll remember.
<Aliselyn> ok, done
<KE1HA> Ok, you need to copy that file to you other computer.
<Aliselyn> what do I need to do with it?
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: i'm thinking either IEC958 setting in alsamixer/gnome-alsamixer or trying different audio ports. What jack/output are you attempting to get sound from?
<KE1HA> on the computer with the Internet correction, make a directory called Modem files or somethign in your home folder, and but that file / script in there.
<Aliselyn> done.... not listed as a script though, just as a file
<KE1HA> That's ok. now, maks sure it's in a folder by itself.
<Aliselyn> all by its lonesome, check
<KE1HA> then chmod +x {name_of_file}
<KE1HA> name_of_file is whatever you called it.
<stercor> Gryllida: I just used wine to install Winamp.
<Aliselyn> umm, KE1HA, my computer now is vista, not ubuntu....
<KE1HA> The LOL
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, in gnome-alsamixer it shows me a realtek ALC1200, the IEC958 is also selected. but the tab names ALC1200
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, bummer.
<Aliselyn> yeah
<KE1HA> I thought this was a Ubuntu system you were on.
<Aliselyn> nope
<Aliselyn> just the laptop is
<KE1HA> Ok, well you'll ahve to fo it manually.
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  I was wondering when you would figure that out?
<KE1HA> open that file and pastebin it for me real quick.
<Aliselyn> I would if I could read it..... but let me get it from the other computer
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, ALC1200 is the codec which i found as i tried to figure out which card i really have.
<Gryllida> ok, I installed Wine, but it doesn't take .msi file, says 'wine: Bad EXE format'. How can I install this application, if its installer is .msi ?
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, then down load this file ( the Binary Zip) and installit.
<KE1HA> http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm
<stercor> ortsvorsteher: ALC.  Ah, the memories.  Assembler Language Code for the S/370 mainframe...
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: the option there was to de-select IEC958, and try speakertest
<Aliselyn> KE1HA, for my desktop?
<KE1HA> For your windows box, it's a wget program.
<KE1HA> Actually, wate on that.
<Aliselyn> hang on, getting the pastebin
<KE1HA> Can you pastebin that file for me real quick ?
<KE1HA> Ok
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, i deselected the IEC in gnome alsamixer and now i try speakertest newly. but still nothing to hear from the speakers
<Aliselyn> http://pastebin.com/1UcvVJTP
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: how are your speakers connected? which port? sometimes the ports are mangled and you have to use the port called "Front"
<pinPoint> I am getting authetication failed when I try to login on sftp with a new user I just created. What could be causing this?
<Gryllida> hello?
<pinPoint> they have a home dir, they are also at nologin
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, the speakers are built in, it is a laptop...
<pinPoint> what is causing this issue?
<thune3> ortsvorsteher: checking something...
<ortsvorsteher> ok
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, well we can try this, as it looks like you've got the files you need on the CD.
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it couldn't find the files on the cd
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, yo got errors when it made the script ?
<Aliselyn> no
<Aliselyn> just earlier I tried to get the files off the cd, and it couldn't find them
<KE1HA> Ok, no worries, hold one.
<koushik> Anyone used WD My Passport Essential 2.5" (ultra portable) HDD on ubuntu ? Does re-formatting it have any impact on the associate "virtual cd partition" ?
<oneman> hi
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, I think we're stuck.
<Aliselyn> ouch
<Roasted> I made the mistake of installing KDE on an Ubuntu system. I used puregnome to get rid of it but firefox still has a weird font that KDE switched. any way to change it back?
<oneman> How do I make udisks mount everything with noatime ?
<KE1HA> Hold On a second, your on a wondows Box right now ?
<Aliselyn> yes
<KE1HA> using the modem cable ?
<pinPoint> found the issue, thanks.
<Aliselyn> modem cable?
<Aliselyn> oh, do you mean cable internet?
<Aliselyn> I only have dialup
<KE1HA> We need to get that onther box connected, cux the CD doesnt' ahve all the Deps for build-essentials.
<Aliselyn> heh, and we can't connect without them
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Try actually installing the packages you selected with synaptic, with the Ubuntu install CD in the drive.
<KE1HA> and we can't get it connected cuz the modem dont work. So Im stuck on how to get you the build packages at the moment.
<Aliselyn> I'll try that, Jordan_U
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  maybe the system that Aliselyn is using now to chat on can share the internet connection with the ubuntu system she's working on?
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, It doenst ahve the Deps, that what I jsut checked wiht the Build script.
<KE1HA> Yeah, she needs either a Xrossover cablke, or a NC cable and a Hub, then it will work for that.
<Roasted> why does firefox have a weird font? I installed kde and it changed it, and I got rid of kde but it still looks weird.
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: The CD has build-essential and all its dependancies, I just checked.
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  does she have that if not they cost about $1 to get one.
<KE1HA> Look at the Pastenin, it didn't pull them, but we can try it.
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, You want to wlak her though that part then ?
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: Sure.
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  or if it has wifi then they can adhoc network and share that way
<reflectivedev> hi, does anyone know how to get the ubuntu library paths?
<KE1HA> She's on Dial-Up only for Inet, dont knwo abt the rest.
<Gryllida> 'install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables' :: how do I install it?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: yes she would have to also have wifi on the two computers to share the dialup connection.
<Aliselyn> the only way I have of connecting them both would be via usb, which I'm sure isn't even remotely possible
<KE1HA> Man, I've not had one this tricky ina  long time :-)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: I only hope it's fun and interesting
<KE1HA> Its a challange fer sure :-)
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: ya I've never don't usb network before.  not in my book of tricks
<sacarlson> KE1HA: Aliselyn: but I'm sure they both have an ethernet port so crosscable would be the cheapist.
<Niglop> why did all of my configuration files reset -.-?
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: it's taken me.... total hours, 8 last night, and minus an hour or so today, from 1 until now, so about 18 hours
<KE1HA> Ok, Jordan_U is gonna get you though the Package install.
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: I might have to look really hard for an ethernet cable.... why would we have one when we only have dialup?
<KE1HA> sacarlson, ak on the xover cable that would be nice about now.
<sacarlson> Jordan_U:  Aliselyn:  I don't think you will need it from the sound of what jordan_U said.  the needed files are on the cd
<Aliselyn> well, gimme a sec to get some food, so I don't fall asleep here and can actually be useful
<sacarlson> Jordan_U:  I thought they build files were on the cd but I guess she put an upgraded kernel on it?  maybe just have to downgrade to the one that the file set is on the cd?
<KE1HA> 32.21 I think
<KE1HA> but that came from the CD so she must have 10.04.1
<KE1HA> Hmm 32-21 or 24 can't rem now
<b3nw> help please, can't seem to get flash installed - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cvMW1N7D
<Niglop> why did all my configuration files reset -.-?
<Niglop> i can't even right click folder> open as root anymore..?
<Aliselyn> ok, I'm back
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I have 32.21-generic  on my 10.04 as my smalist number in the list of kernel I now have from a fresh install.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, when dod you get your Ubuntu Install CD?
<KE1HA> did*
<Aliselyn> a few weeks ago?
<Aliselyn> after they respun the isos
<KE1HA> Ok
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: Try installing the build-essential package while the install CD is in the drive.
<Aliselyn> the 29th
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, follow Jordan_U for this build tools install
<Niglop> somebody please him me... :(
<Aliselyn> ok, ready when you are Jordan_U
<ElTimo> where do i go for help with the unity shell?
<sacarlson> Niglop: maybe you didn't login as root?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Try installing the build-essential package while the install CD is in the drive.
<KE1HA> ElTimo, do u mane the unity install shell ?
<KE1HA> mean*
<Jordan_U> Niglop: Was your computer recently shut down improperly (like from a power outage)?
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know of a Dock application that can auto hide but does not require compsiting? :o
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s)"
<ElTimo> KE1HA, i mean the netbook shell. sorry should have been more specfic
<ElTimo> *specific
<ortsvorsteher> thune3, i was disconnected...
<abhijit>  Suit_Of_Sables tried cairo dock?
<KE1HA> Oh, ok, Im not up to speed n netbook
<ElTimo> well, i'm having a problem getting it to run from gdm
<glick> hey whats the command to find info about a package?
<glick> like the version number?
<ElTimo> glick, apt-cache show or apt-cache showpkg, depending on what you want to know about it
<ElTimo> apt-cache showpkg then
<pgpkeys> apt-cache show or dpkg --info
<sailerboy> hey, when i try to run supybot, i get this: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/logs'
<sailerboy> on ubuntu server edition
<abhijit> glick,  apt-cache policy <package>
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Can you run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"? I don't expect any better results, but it will give error messages I'm more familiar with.
<Niglop> jo
<KE1HA> apt-policy {package_name}
<abhijit> sailerboy, try in #ubuntu-server
<Niglop> Jordan_U» nop
<abhijit> KE1HA, apt-cache policy <package>
<sailerboy> there's pratically no one on it
<KE1HA> yeah that is .. it's late, Im knackered by a modem :-)
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: what error should I start with?
<Aliselyn> the first?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Yes.
<glick> how can i install the lastes mod_wsgi 3.3 over the 2.8 installed in ubuntu 10.04?
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: maybe look at the source.list to see that Aliselyn has cdrom in the list and that apt-get update was ran at some point with the cd in the drive.
<glick> i wonder why ubuntu uses such an old version
<Niglop> Jordan_U» nop it didnt
<sacarlson> glick: you can look at details of a deb in synaptic.  I guess you can also open the deb with a text editor,  I think its human readable to some extent.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: Err cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ -Release 1386 (20100429)/ lucid/main g++-4.4 4.3-4ubuntu5 File not found
<Aliselyn> first line
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: And the Install CD is in the drive?
<Aliselyn> yes
<Aliselyn> I already had issues dealing with it, not being able to dual-boot, and it messing up the hardware configs for windows
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: It's not really possible for Ubuntu to mess up the hardware configs for windows.
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: Jordan_U: you think it's an apt-get update problem?  or check the source.list to make sure cdrom is in the list.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: when I tried to get to the boot menu and boot windows, it errored, saying that the hardware configs would not let it start
<Aliselyn> but that's another issue
<Aliselyn> not relating to now
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Try running "sudo apt-get update" then try apt-get install build-essential again
<KE1HA> now that she as only the CD selected in Synaptic you could try to do an apt-get update to refresh the source list from CD
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: If that doesn't work I can walk you through installing the .deb files manually.
<Aliselyn> the "sudo apt-get update" has all sorts of errors through it
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: That's expected as it will be trying to grab new info from the internet.
<Aliselyn> ok
<Aliselyn> same errors as before
<Niglop> why did all my configuration files reset -.-?
<Niglop> i can't even right click folder> open as root anymore..?
<KE1HA> well, sounds like .deb file build then
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Ok, open a terminal and CD to the directory where the CD is mounted. In about a minute I'll give you a command that should install the .deb files from there.
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, dont you need the build tools for that to buold the lernel modules though ?
<KE1HA> kernel*
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: You need at the very least a C compiler and the kernel headers.
<Jordan_U> And it can't hurt to grab the rest.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I'm not sure how to get to the directory via CD
<KE1HA> She's got the 2.6 headers, there there.
<KE1HA> they're there*
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie | thune3
<ubottu> thune3: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<KE1HA> check gcc --version then doubt it's installed.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: OK, run "sudo umount -a" then "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/". That will make it so that I know the path to the .deb files from the terminal.
<KE1HA> Aliselyn, type in a terminal: gcc --version
<KE1HA> sri
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: The first command will give you errors about some things being busy, that's fine. As long as the second command gives no output it worked.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U"
<Niglop> can somebody please help me.. sigh
<abhijit> bye.
<sandr1x> Niglop, wzp
<thune3> Niglop: right click folder "open as root", where did that come from? what file got reset to reset that?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: "can't find /dev/cdrom/mnt/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: You need a space after "/dev/cdrom"
<Aliselyn> oh, didn't see that
<Niglop> thun3 well i used to be able to right click folder and open as root, and i cant anymore
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: does /dev/sr0 sound right?
<thune3> Niglop: i've never been able to do that, so I don't have any clue where that came from
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Yes, /dev/sr0 is what /dev/cdrom normally points to.
<Aliselyn> ok
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: I messed up the first command, it actually found the cd
<bcbc2> Niglop: isn't that from ubuntu tweak
<Niglop> thune3» its an xfce option
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: "Block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: That's normal ( I know I said there should be no output, I was wrong :)
<Aliselyn> ok, what next?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: I'll have the command to run in a second, it's a long one so you'll want to save it to a file to copy over.
<lahwran> whoops wrong channel :D
<Aliselyn> ok, can do Jordan_U
<seekwill> Hello. I'm trying to install WinXP under a KVM instance, but after a successful install and I boot it up, all I see is a black window. Anyone run into this before?
<thune3> Niglop: i'm going to take a left field wild guess that some config file has been set to root ownership somehow. "find ~/ -user root -print"
<Niglop> ok sec
<Niglop> thune3 [adam@tux ~]$ find ~/ -user root -print
<Niglop> [adam@tux ~]$
<b3nw> help please, can't seem to get flash installed - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cvMW1N7D
<thune3> that's a negative! This was an option you added like http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/community/linux-tutorials-guides/40692-add-open-root-thunar-xfce-4-6-arch-ubuntu.html ? did anything else get blown away?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: http://pastebin.com/EqRWGXuk
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U, you weren't kidding!
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: :)
<Niglop> thne3 was that link for me?
<Niglop> thune3*
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: quite a few errors again
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: some are listed as dependency issues, some as no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Have you installed any other packages before these?
<Aliselyn> a few, related to wvdial and gnome-ppp
<Aliselyn> those were downloaded from windows, then installed
<Aliselyn> I can tell you what they are, if you need it
<thune3> Niglop: seems thunar shortcut/action are stored in ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml
<Niglop> thune3 what about the solve to all my config files reseting -.-?
<Niglop> is there a way I can roll back my system
<modsaid> Greetings guys..
<uRock> why does the floodbot seem to be flooding?
<modsaid> anyone using Ubuntu lucid on a dv6 HP laptop ??
<modsaid> the latest kernel upgarde just crashed my system once and for all
<uRock> !flood | floodbot1
<ubottu> floodbot1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: For the no such file or directory errors, it may be because the image I'm using is actually a daily iso. It's from around the time of release but not quite the same.
<patcito> hi
<shrubbery> oh good. xchat automatically joined ubuntu. just where i wanted to be!
<uRock> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<patcito> anyone know if a Dlink n150 pci wifi card is supposed to work out of the box with free drivers on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Let me give you a shorter, more complicated, command that I used to create the command I pastebined. It should find the correct files from the CD.
<Aliselyn> ok
<shrubbery> so i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 netbook install, and now my trackpad doesn't seem to be a trackpad anymore
<fross> Hey, i just got a wireless card working on my server, but for some reason my speeds are incredibly slow. downloading from an outside server i am getting 10kbps when if wired i get 1.6mb. any ideas?
<shrubbery> as in, i can't disable tap to click. looks like a generic mouse. worked before the upgrade. help?
<uRock> fross, have you installed backports?
<fross> uRock: I do not belive so
<fross> uRock: This has kinnd of been my learning server, so im not entirely sure what all i have done
<uRock> the backport modules for the kernel may fix your issue
<uRock> I am not sure the exact command for installing the right package for backports, you'd have to search through Synaptic in a desktop install
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: http://pastebin.com/EHwdWGbf
<fross> uRock: is it just sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules?
<uRock> I think it will have to have the kernel number in it
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: so just paste that whole mess in?
<fross> ahh thanks much ill look around and try it out
<gewt> there's a backported modules package?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Yes.
<gewt> o_O
<nimbiotics> KE1HA: u still there?
<gewt> didn't know that.
<nimbiotics> Can some please tell me what do I need to install in order to allow nautilus to handle network locations?
<uRock> gewt, check it out in USC
<itsux2bu> when i put a task into the background with ctrl-z/bg what happens to the screen output? do i have to pipe the outpout to a file?
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: That's not going to pull build-essential off the installer CD
<uRock> nimbiotics, samba?
<Taravel> hi, can anyone help me to set up a desktop ubuntu installation to be a server for a lan installation of ubuntu on another pc?
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: Rather, said packages from the Metapackage
<nimbiotics> uRock: yes, been having trouble with samba, uninstalled it, reinstalled and now nautilus cant "handle network locations"
<uRock> that is odd
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: do you mean like a PXE server?
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: looks like that worked
<uRock> Taravel, search on google for ubuntu PXE install
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: or do you mean to use the cache of debs on the current system to update a new install?
<nimbiotics> uRock: tell me about odd. After 5 nites trying I feel like the only person in the wolrd who cant use samba...
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: That list of packages included all the needed dependencies.
<uRock> nimbiotics, I have never completely set it up
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: if you are around in 30 mins. I can give you my smb.conf if you like.
<uRock> I just do open sharing without adding accounts
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: and all that was included on the installer?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you can then simply change the share names and paths and it'll work
<Visine> hey guys whats the equivalent to ctrl alt del for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: She now has build-essential installed. Handing off back to you :)
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: it says setting up build-essential
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: I was under the impression that stuff was only included on the DVD image..
<ActionParsnip> Visine: do you mean to bring up task manager?
<Taravel> the problem is this: I tried to install ubuntu on an old pc but the CD driver was broken and didn't install GRUB. Because this pc can't boot from USB but can boot from network I would want to reinstall ubuntu and grub. is this a correct solution?
<itsux2bu> bisine, try..   sudo reboot
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I've tried almost everything except black magic & exorcism ... what have i got to lose? :D please do post it
<uRock> Visine, there isn't one, go to system> administration> system monitor and you will be able to kill programs
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: that's rather interesting
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: interesting how?
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: sounds like you want a pxe server. If you can boot floppy there are floppy images on pendrivelinux to then boot from usb
<lahwran> this is a ubuntu one question, but is also to do with the rest of the ubuntu desktop, so I'll ask it here too. what could be causing these dbus errors: http://www.pasteall.org/15081 ?
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: The DVD image includes all of main, the CD image contains just a select few packages that aren't installed by default but are often needed (for instance all of the proprietary drivers require build-essential since they use DKMS, but that's a recent change).
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: I wasnt aware those programs were included on the installer. Learn something new everyday...
<syn-ack> Jordan_U: I'm aware of that. I didn't know they were on the disc to begin with
<syn-ack> otherwise I'd have had her just install all the apps seperately
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: ready to get back to work when you are
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: if you want accounts to auth with (needed if you are sharing users $HOMEs then you will need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a name ,replace name with an actual username. When you connect you can authenticate as name and get the right access level
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: thank you again
<Taravel> ActionParsnip: can you explain me better about this way? where is this floppy image (I mean the direct URL)?
<nimbiotics> uRock, as I said before, Ive tried e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g ive been told in this and 2 other forums, pluse followed the instructions in who knows how many online articles and manuals: nothing has workind, and if it does itd be for SECONDS
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: You're welcome.
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: the rest of the process will literally go in about two to three mins. install the deb with the web installer
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: im doing that
<Aliselyn> so just install the deb now? or at least try?
<uRock> nimbiotics, I haven't played with it enough to be helpful
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-tmobile&ei=TBxuTNikBoanjAf00N4X&gl=gb&hl=en&q=http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/&source=android-browser-key&ved=0CBAQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGAYsup0XQrxDwaFmf89PBoSyvSxg
<nimbiotics> uRock: np
<ActionParsnip> Sorry for stupid link. Google insists on poisoning my links
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: yeah like you did the first time. There are hooks in the .deb control file that will call the compiler and such
<uRock> lol
<Jordan_U> Taravel: What do you mean by "didn't install GRUB"? Was there an error message or did it just fail to boot after install?
<itsux2bu> while using ubuntu server, when i put a task into the background with ctrl-z/bg, what happens to the screen output? do i have to pipe the outpout to a file?   is this such a hard question?
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: top link. Looks like my browser didn't copy the url I copied
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I see you use an android phone on tmobile :)
<uRock> itsux2bu, ctrl+z tells it to sleep
<itsux2bu> yes
<uRock> I forgot the command to bring it bacl
<lahwran> fg
<itsux2bu> and bg restarts it in background
<Aliselyn> sny-ack: I think it installed correctly.... how can I be sure?
<uRock> fg, that's it
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I do. Isn't it exciting :)
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: initialise it with wvdial or gnome-ppp
<shrubbery> ok, so kernel 2.6.32-24, which i just installed today (was it released just today?) breaks my touchpad. anyone else?
<itsux2bu> so while in background, where does output go?
<shrubbery> going back to 2.6.32-21 fixes it
<syn-ack> Was there a kernel drop today?
<ActionParsnip> shrubbery: log a bug
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: by trying to connect, or what?
<itsux2bu> just gets lost?
<Taravel> Ok I opened the link now I'll try
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: yeppers
<shrubbery> ActionParsnip, ok, will do
<lahwran> itsux2bu, no.
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: gnome-ppp "can not open modem"
 * uRock says good night all
<ActionParsnip> shrubbery: try a combination of these 3 boot options: irqpoll, i8024.reset, i8024.nomux=0
<lahwran> itsux2bu, it goes the same place it does in the foreground
<itsux2bu> the screen?
<Taravel> Jordan_U: When the alternate installation ended when I reboot Grup doesn't start and I can't run neither win and nor ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shrubbery: they are pretty good at fixing touchpads
<Jordan_U> Taravel: What happens when you try to boot?
<syn-ack> Aliselyn: hrm
<shrubbery> ActionParsnip, how do i set boot options? sorry for being a noob.
<ActionParsnip> shrubbery: add them in /etc/default/grub in the "s after quiet splash, you will need: gksudo gedit ,to get write access. Try different combinations
<ActionParsnip> shrubbery: ater each change you must run: sudo update-grub ,to apply the change
<Taravel> Jordan_U: I can see: grub rescue>
<Taravel> or something of similar....now I don't have the pc in front of me because my friend with this PC will come to my home at 9:30
<Jordan_U> Taravel: Does "ls" at the rescue prompt list all of your hard drives / partitions? Do you have more than one hard drive?
 * ActionParsnip is glad Jordan_U understands grub
<Taravel> When he will come I cane tell you about Is.   About HD he has 1HD and 5 partition:   1 with Win, 1logical with data and 3 logical for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone know a fix for lucid server where the inputted text goes awry and inputted characters appearing over the top of others, not being able to delete all text (so it seems but it is) and so on?
<ActionParsnip> I've not tested it with last nights kernel but its doing it currently. Wondering if I was alone on this one
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: u still there?
<gary_inNYC> my system just went crazy when i tried to do a quick switch on the user
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: yeah, blackspot in my bus trip, sup
<gary_inNYC> i hit the power menu, then selected the user's picture and everything just went unresponsive
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: is you system relatively new?
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: pretty new install on a T40 laptop
<gary_inNYC> I can log out ok, but switching is like a bomb my system button :(
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: as long as it not some old thing, that may have been the issue but you have enough grunt
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: just waiting for you to give me your smb.conf ... BTW, messing up with the "interfases = " line I just could make my nimbuctu pc visible on the windows 7 pc, but i cannot see the shares ... yet
<Jordan_U> Taravel: Are there any error messages before the "rescue> " prompt, possibly "out of disk"?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: nearly there dude. I keep mine on my dropbox as a backup. I'll pastebin it from there for you. Not long now. Bus is being slow
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: np
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: let me see if I can do it from my phone. I gots a client here too
<gary_inNYC> does that happen to anyone else or am i just unlucky?
<bryan_r59> How many hours should System Testing be taking?
<gary_inNYC> If you click the power menu in top right, then select another user account directly (not switching) crashes my computer
<valio> Hi I want to ask you for some phrase, if you could tell me is it right :D
<valio>  I suggest to arrange a meeting half hour later 17:00 or at 31 August.
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC: What graphics card?
<bryan_r59> Let me rephrase,: My problem is, how long should i let System Testing gather information before being worried?
<gary_inNYC> Jordan_U: i believe it's the radeon mobility 7500m that came with the Thinkpad T40
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC: Using the proprietary driver?
<gary_inNYC> Jordan_U: I'm using the driver that came with a fresh install
<itsux2bu> how can i search for multiple words inside files?  is there an "and" in grep?   grep -i -n -r 'setterm' "and" 'powersave' "and" 'powerdown' * > filelist &
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: my phone has a pastebin client, sec
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: no rush man ... :)
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC: Is the Ubuntu logo on the purple backround during boot in your full native resolution? (if it is then I know you're using Kernel Mode Setting)
<Meshezabeel> anyone have any problems with youtube-dl?
<gary_inNYC> Jordan_U: i think so
<Taravel> Jordan_U: can I contact you at 9:30? because I don't have the pc under my hands
<Jordan_U> Meshezabeel: Youtube recently changed things up and broke most (all?) of the youtube downloaders.
<lahwran> itsux2bu, grep 'word1.*word2' #and
<Aliselyn> syn-ack: still there?
<Jordan_U> Taravel: What time zone?
<lahwran> egrep '(word1|word2)' #or
<gary_inNYC> Jordan_U: I did enable compiz effects though.  does that affect what driver I use?
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC: No.
<Taravel> d'oh it's true now here are 8.38
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC: Well, not unless it prompted you to change drivers (which it will in some cases).
<gary_inNYC> Jordan_U: ok, so I'm going to google some things.  are you suggesting i use "kernel mode settings" for video driver?
<Taravel> ActionParsnip: I'll try that floppy thanks very much :)
<ActionParsnip> Taravel: np man
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: ready?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: all I added were the lines at the bottom, fairly readable: http://pastie.org/1103665
<cyberjunk502> how to disable cpu frequency scaling in ubuntu 10.4
<cyberjunk502> whenever i play a movie it freezes for a second
<Jordan_U> Taravel: You might also want to try Super GRUB2 Disk: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso even though it has a .iso extention it is also a valid floppy image as well.
<cyberjunk502> anyone help
<Gryllida> cyberjunk502: with?
<Gryllida> oh
<cyberjunk502> Gryllida: with any player
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, fell asleep, guess its time for me 2 give for tonight, will copy & check your file tomorrow. Again; MUCHAS GRACIAS
<Taravel> Jordan_U: this image can let me to restore grub?
<cyberjunk502> Gryllida: Vlc, mplayer
<Taravel> sorry for the wrong sentence :(
<Jordan_U> Taravel: It doesn't restore grub directly but it will let you boot Ubuntu. It also makes troubleshooting grub problems a lot easier.
<Taravel> good
<Taravel> now I can only wait my friend :) thanks...see you in 1h
<Meshezabeel> Jordan_U: okay thanks, any youtube downloaders that you know that may still work?
<Jordan_U> Meshezabeel: The classic trick of grabbing the video from /tmp/ when it's playing in flash still works. You can also browse most youtube videos without flash using google chrome and html5 .
<bazhang> Meshezabeel, video download helper a firefox addon
<ldlework> Wtf is wrong with xmodmap in Lucid?!
<bazhang> ldlework, watch the language please
<ldlework> ...
<ldlework> Has anyone else had issues with assigning Keysyms to modifiers with Xmodmap, BadValue errors?
<ldlework> There are bug reports that don't seem to have any clue
<acidflash> hello people, something very strange is happening with my ubuntu 10.04 x64 server edition install
<acidflash> whenever i restart my system, all the formatting and mounting and chown'ning that i do is reset :S
<Karen_m> is there a way to get winkey+left and winkey+right to work like it does in win7 under gnome?
<Morten_> how do they work under win7?
<Karen_m> it takes the window, divides the width of the desktop in 1/2 and places the application on the left or right ... so you can grab a window, winkey+left, and it divides it exactly in half on the left.   Grab another window, winkey+right, exactly 1/2 on the right... 2 application windows side by side without messing about
<wea0> Don't know about gnome, but if you're running KDE this is easy: System settings->global keyboard shortcuts->kwin->quick tile window to the left/right.
<Karen_m> yeah i tried that with KDE< but i prefer gnome :(
<atof> hello everyone, can anyone tell me where I can find the "xorg.conf" file in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ? its not in /etc/X11 directory
<bazhang> Karen_m, might want to investigate compiz for that
<Karen_m> atof, find / -name "xorg.conf"
<Karen_m> or ,   "xorg.conf*"
<Meshezabeel> thanks Jordan_U, I did not realize that they were in /tmp :)
<Jordan_U> Meshezabeel: You're welcome.
<red2kic> Karen_m: Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and enable Grid plugin. Now, customize keyboard shortcuts to your likings.
<_raven> hi
<_raven> what was the last version with the latest 2.4 kernel?
<ilovefairuz> atof: Xorg doesn't  automatically generate one by default because it does auto-configuration, if you want to change that, switch to a virtual terminal (alt + f2), then sudo service gdm stop , and finally: sudo Xorg -configire
<ilovefairuz> atof: correction: Xorg -configure
<Jordan_U> _raven: Ubuntu has never used a 2.4 kernel.
<Jordan_U> _raven: Why do you ask?
<_raven> Jordan_U, i need to use ubuntu as openmosix host
<Jordan_U> _raven: LinuxPMI is avaialable for 2.6 kernels: http://linuxpmi.org/trac/
<BiggFREE> Why editor do I need for seeing Xorg.conf file ?
<MichaelSOG> hi
<hmansner> I'd assume you can do it with nano
<MichaelSOG> what's is going on whit this channel, it ask me to register my nick to keep here logged
<hmansner> just type sudo nano [file]
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<hmansner> then you'll be able to save with admin rights
<hmansner> np
<hmansner> just read the faq link
<hmansner> (MichaelS0G:)
<itsux2bu> ctrl-z halts the foreground job.. after that what kills it.. kill   or   kill  job_no   or  kill pid  ?
<Gunni> can i enter a simple command on ubuntu server to turn the screen off, screen power saving mode
<_jesse_> itsux2bu: kill pid
<hmansner> does anyone know if there's a quick and convenient place to drop improvement suggestions? (I don't consider any forum one)
<itsux2bu> Gunni, try    http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<bazhang> !brainstorm | hmansner
<ubottu> hmansner: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Gunni> no see i want to trigger it oncommand
<Gunni> turn screen off with command on demand
<MichaelSOG> hmansner: what is tha faq link?
<hmansner> hmm...let me see
<hmansner> i thought it was in the "intro texts" when you connect to the server
<hmansner> but just a moment
<hmansner> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Karen_m> red2kic, wow if that works, i appreciate it so much!!
<ilovefairuz> !enter | hmansner
<ubottu> hmansner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hmansner> yeah ok, suppose i get the point
<rp2> itsux2bu: the usual idiom is grep 'regex1' input | grep 'regex2'
<itsux2bu> Gunni,   try  setterm -blank now ?
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: any of the kill commands, as long as  provided with the right process id, type: ps, to list them
<Karen_m> red2kic, how do I enable the grid plugin?  I have it installed, but I cannot find out how to pull it up?
<Gunni> doesn't do anything itsux2bu
<itsux2bu> so ilovefairuz, kill is pid based
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: yes, but you can normally kill a process by just pressing ctrl + c, without having to suspend it first, but it might be needed in some cases
<finemann> hi, xchat is taking a lot of time to connect to freenode. please help. (other clients like irssi does it fast)
<_jesse_> finemann: use irssi ;)
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: check the man pages of: kill, pkill and killall
<shawnboy> Does anyone encrypt files? I've used PGP or GPG for years, but it apparently is becoming extinct, at least for how I was using it. Recommendations?
<Karen_m> red2kic,thank you it works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ilovefairuz> shawnboy: extinct? that's a baseless argument, it's very much alive and almost the universal standard for email encryption
<rallias> Does anyone know of a program of some sort where I can input a tracker and a hash key and it outputs a list of IP addresses of those downloading that file?
<Karen_m> damn that is amazing!
<shawnboy> ilovefairuz: I search forums and find almost no activity on topic. Seems like very small percentage use it for email. And now support is dwindling (gedit used to have plugin, can't encrypt/decrypt clipboard or files).
<shawnboy> ilovefairuz: I also used to keep private keyring on flash drive but can't figure that out on Linux either.
<ilovefairuz> shawnboy: that's probably because most people (sadly) don't care about encryption
<shawnboy> ilovefairuz: It seems that way, and I agree about the sadly. I don't understand it.
<red2kic> Karen_m: Sorry. I was playing video games. :P   You could enable Grid plugin and use default settings -- More flexible than split. Useful on my big 24" screen. :o
<SwedeMike> rallias: you can telnet to the tracker port and just give the command needed, but no, I don't know of any such program.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: are you still awake?
<rww> shawnboy: seahorse-plugins adds the gedit plugin, iirc
<shawnboy> rww: oh. I didn't know that. thanks.
<Karen_m> red2kic, , which video game are you playing?
<Karen_m> any good games under ubuntu for free?
<rww> shawnboy: it used to be installed by default; there was some reason for changing that that I forget
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: Yes
<rww> ubottu: games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ilovefairuz> shawnboy: there are usable graphical tools to manage your keys (many kinds, not just pgp) the most well known of which are seahorse and kgpg
<red2kic> Karen_m: Halo3 (on Xbox360)
<itsux2bu> don't you know *nix is a game in itself
<shawnboy> ilovefairuz: I've been trying to figure out seahorse lately and have been frustrated by it.
<Karen_m> i recently went to ubuntu and i love it!
<itsux2bu> some higher being created to see how many subjevts it could get to run around making it useful..
<Karen_m> so much better than windows
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: syn-ack left for the night, might you be able to help me out a bit more, or should I ask the rest of the channel?
<shawnboy> ilovefairuz: maybe the seahorse-plugins will help that.
<BiggFREE> Why editor do I need for seeing Xorg.conf file ? I cannot find this file anywhere.
<Karen_m> i am trying this flightgear just to see if it works
<BiggFREE> I am in VBOX
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: have you generated an xorg.conf first? sudo Xorg -configure
<iluminator101> i upgraded kernel i cant access encrypted /home partition how do i open Access-Your-Private-Date-desktop to open /home encrypted to open automatically
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: I did not
<ilovefairuz> !games > Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m, please see my private message
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: It is not created by default ?
<derechtejohannes> hi, I installed powertop on my fileserver, it suggests to set dirty writeback time from 5 sec to 15 sec, does this only affect writes to my system hdd or does it also affect writes to my storage hdds ( network access, etc)?
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: no, Xorg  now auto-configures devices
<iluminator101> i upgraded kernel i cant access encrypted /home partition how do i open Access-Your-Private-Date-desktop to open /home encrypted to open automatically
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Thanks a lot
<Taravel> Jordan_U: My friend had some troubles...will you be here tomorrow at this time?
<SwedeMike> derechtejohannes: it affects all writes.
<Jordan_U> Taravel: Maybe, but you're more likely to catch me earlier (it's 1:00 AM where I am).
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes: networking subsystems have nothing to do with storage
<derechtejohannes> SwedeMike thanks for the answer, without ups it probably isnt a good idea to set it higher because of the risc of data loss, right?
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: I've never worked with dial up modems in Linux unfortunately.
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: ok, thanks for helping me out with what you have
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: You're welcome, and good luck.
<derechtejohannes> ilovefairuz I hoped this command would affect kernel writes only
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U: thank you... do you know of anyone, on this channel, that might have knowledge? just so I can ask directly
<SwedeMike> derechtejohannes: well, applications that care about data should fsync() more often than 5s, but generally it's a good idea to keep it low on systems without battery
<Suit_Of_Sables> if a partitions label has a space in the name, what do I do in fstab to mount it by the label? LABEL='Label Name' doesn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> Aliselyn: No.
<RiverLaptop> Aliselyn: What is your issue w/ dialup?
<derechtejohannes> SwedeMike powertop says my cpu wakes up about 20 times per sec, I thought I could even better that, but data consistency is more important
<Aliselyn> RiverLaptop: trying to set up my connection, and having trouble with the drivers
<RiverLaptop> I've only ever used external dialup modems so it was straight serial port stuff.
<Taravel> ok I'll be here earlyer Thnaks very much Jordan_U!!!
<RiverLaptop> those are easy drivers
<Aliselyn> it's built in on my laptop
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes: i double-checked, the dirty_writeback_centisecs control the pdflush daemon, which is ONLY concerned with writing change/dirty memory pages back to the disk
<iluminator101> how do enable user to open Access-your-private data?
<Jordan_U> Taravel: You're welcome.
<RiverLaptop> Aliselyn: Well there is a wrapper thing for windows drivers I know people used but I never had to.  Sorry.
<Aliselyn> RiverLaptop: a wrapper thing? what do you mean?
<SwedeMike> derechtejohannes: 20 times / s seems nice and low, my laptop wakes up hundreds of times per second.
<RiverLaptop> Aliselyn: There was a wrapper that you could install a winblows driver in and then load into the kernel but I never had to do that.
<Aliselyn> RiverLaptop: thank you
<RiverLaptop> I do remember hearing about it though.
<shawnboy> rww: just installed seahorse-plugins. That added encrypt/decrypt to file context menu in nautilus. Thanks again! I needed that.
<rww> glad to help :)
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes:  SwedeMike: what makes you think the dirty writeback threshold of pdflush  controls network buffers ?
<SwedeMike> ilovefairuz: I never thought that. I said it affects all writes, and I don't really think of network access as "write"; unless it's for iSCSI or AoE, and then it's affected by the timeout.
<derechtejohannes> ilovefairuz thats my question, I am searching google right now, although I found several pages I still dont get the concept of pdflush
<SwedeMike> derechtejohannes: there is a write cache in the system which it uses to write things efficiently in nice order, that's what flushing is all about.
<scompt> any suggestions for updating to PHP 5.3.3 on a lucid install?
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes:  SwedeMike: "all writes" include networking buffers too (which was in the original question) and that's not true for htop's suggestion because it only concerns writes to the disk
<SwedeMike> scompt: check if it's available in backports, otherwise you probably should create a package for it and install.
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: so what's the status on your modem now?  seems the driver is installed from what I see in your posts of past.
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: it's actually not quite installed right
<RiverLaptop> Aliselyn: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Conexant+Rockwell-modem-HOWTO.html
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: not installed right?  did the deb file load?
<DasEi> scompt: 5.3.2 is in the repos, so you would have to compile it your own
<derechtejohannes> ilovefairuz changes are first written into ram, sorted and then written to hdd? and dirty writeback time defines, when data will be written to disk?
<shawnboy> rww: Awesome, it enables me to add the "Clipboard Text Encryption" applet to the list of applets I can put on the panel, also. I really wanted that but thought it disappeared after jaunty.
<GhostWolf> hi all, i need help, im trying to use remote desktop viewer to connect to my windows comp, i have set everything right least i believe i did, but not sure how to exactly connect to my windows come from ubuntu using the remote desktop viewer
<scompt> SwedeMike, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/ says it can't read the index file. any other place I can look for backports?
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes: yeap (but an application can request the data to be flushed to disk immediately)
<Aliselyn> sacarlson: yeah, but it wanted to download another file, and when I downloaded it then installed it, the deb file didn't load right
<DasEi> scompt: Dotdeb.org  has a deb for it
<sacarlson> Aliselyn: oh not good.
<Aliselyn> RiverLaptop: looking into that right now, thank you
<DasEi> scompt: sudo echo "deb http://php53.dotdeb.org stable all" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<derechtejohannes> ilovefairuz netatalk samba and nfs, would be of interest for me, do you know a catch phrase I can use to find out more about it with google?
<DasEi> scompt: sudo echo "deb-src http://php53.dotdeb.org stable all" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> scompt: sudo apt-get update
<rww> DasEi, scompt: That won't work; try echo "deb http://php53.dotdeb.org stable all" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> rww: yes, thanks
<rww> no problem. I make that mistake frequently :)
<ilovefairuz> derechtejohannes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Network_file_systems
<DasEi> scompt: got it ?
<scompt> DasEi, yup, I'll give it a shot
<scompt> do I need the deb-src repo also?
<DasEi> scompt: yes, and : sudo apt-get upgrade --dry-run to see if problems occur
<derechtejohannes> ilovefairuz I look it up thanks for the advice
<DasEi> scompt: if no complains,  cut the --dry-run and be done
<jatt> hi, how do I list hidden files only with ls?
<jatt> in the current directory.
<RiverLaptop> Aliselyn: No problem, I needed something to do while I sort out my udev issues on my gentoo desktop.  (loot's of compile, reboot, rinse, repeat :)
<iluminator101>  i just mounted my encrypted /home livecd how do i make it permanent so when i boot up it load it automatically
<scompt> DasEi, is it expected behavior that the public key for php53.dotdeb.org isn't available?
<DasEi> scompt: lets try, it should give you two numbers , add these to : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<DasEi> just behind, the string like 1BD3A65C 1BD3A65C
<Jordan_U> jatt: ls -d .*
<GhostWolf> can anyone here help me with remote desktop viewer?
<scompt> DasEi, that worked, thanks
<DasEi> scompt: I'm not sure if the server holds these keys, great
<jatt> Jordan_U: thanks!
<DasEi> sompt: does apt-cache show php5 show correct version ?
<Jordan_U> jatt: You're welcome.
<jhattara> if a dvd disk doesn't show anything in ubuntu, is there a way to diagnose why it doesn't show its contents?
<DasEi> scompt: does apt-cache show php5 show correct version ?
<scompt> DasEi, the first package it lists is 5.3.3... there are also 5.3.2 packages
<DasEi> scompt: so if no comlains from apt, should be fine then, can try to remove 5.3.2 to not get mixed up (again first --dry-run)
<CruelCoke> eek
<CruelCoke> there's a major bug in buntus when unetbootined
<ssbpls> how to study Ruby?
<bazhang> CruelCoke, so file a bug report
<DasEi> jhattara: mount it from trml, try to open with k3b, shall tell you if it's empty
<CruelCoke> idk how or where, it's a bug with ubuntu 810 and ubuntu-based puppy 431
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> CruelCoke, considering neither of those are supported not sure how filing a bug will help
<CruelCoke> ubuntu 810 - 8.10
<bazhang> CruelCoke, its end of life
<ssbpls> what is the different between Perl,Ruby and Python?
<ssbpls> which is nicest?
<bazhang> ssbpls, this is ubuntu support try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CruelCoke> sab, go to #perl, #ruby and #python
<DasEi> ssbpls: different programming languages, but got to use google, too
<ssbpls> ok
<DasEi> ssbpls: and look at c++, too
<industrial> I have issues with removing vim. I have compiled and installed the new vim 7.3 to ~/Applications/vim-7.3. When I want to remove vim from my system it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal. I do not know what else is in ubuntu-minimal but I just want vim gone so I can use my own from mercurial.
<scompt> DasEi, there are dependencies on libicu38 & libkrb53 that aren't installable
<CruelCoke> i'm unsure if this bug exists in 904, 910 or 104. network config keeps resetting netmask. the bug only occurs when the distro has been made into a bootable pendrive.
<bazhang> CruelCoke, unetbootin has worked admirably in the still supported versions here
<jhattara> DasEi, disk just broken? http://pastebin.com/5YEY9nt5
<CruelCoke> kubuntu 10 failed to boot totally
<bazhang> CruelCoke, using unetbootin?
<CruelCoke> yes
<Aliselyn> Jordan_U, RiverLaptop, sacarlson, thank all of y'all for all the help you've given me. my issue still isn't solved, so you will be seeing me again soon. Have a good night
<bazhang> CruelCoke, sounds like a corrupt iso, or a bad 'burn' ; at times I've had to do it twice to get it working properly
<CruelCoke> i have 810 burned to a cd, network works there. i unetbootined it (to escape the CD bottleneck), and network keeps resetting
<DasEi> jhattara: seems so , read errors,  dirty / scratches ?
<bazhang> CruelCoke, live usb?
<CruelCoke> yes, used unetbootin to pull it on a pendrive
<bazhang> CruelCoke, or you tried to install it
<DasEi> scompt: there is a workaround for debian which I haven't tried myself, on your own risk we can try it
<mihu> Hello everybody. I'm running 10.04.1 and today I noticed odd problems wrt. media playback. All media playback (flash in Firefox, mplayer, audacious2) is way too fast. It only takes about 1 second to playback 5 seconds of media.
<mihu>  I did an update this morning. First I thought it might be related to the kernel update, so I booted an old kernel. But the problem persists. Any ideas?
<CruelCoke> i put it to a pendrive with unetbootin. the ONLY issue is this unavoidable bug.
<bazhang> CruelCoke, I suggest you get a supported version of Ubuntu then and try it with that
<solow> I just connected my xbox 360 output via hdmi cabel to my pc, how can I 'see' what it's getting from the xbox
<CruelCoke> sadly i lost the iso of 1004
<solow> like, with what application
<CruelCoke> mihu, try checking the clocking module
<bazhang> CruelCoke, there are others available for download
<jhattara> DasEi, the surface of the disc looks perfect and i can see something has been written there, but probably just corrupted
<industrial> I have issues with removing vim. I have compiled and installed the new vim 7.3 to ~/Applications/vim-7.3. When I want to remove vim from my system it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal. I do not know what else is in ubuntu-minimal but I just want vim gone so I can use my own from mercurial.
<scompt> DasEi, let's give it a shot
<CruelCoke> relative clock might have been reset.
<ajsie> what is the latest ubuntu called?
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<mihu> CruelCoke: I'd love to, but I don't know what to check exactly.
<DasEi> scompt: lucid ?
<scompt> DasEi, jo
<CruelCoke> check the relative clocker in non-kernel modules
<CruelCoke> refer to development wiki for how to check this.
<mihu> CruelCoke: If I disable sound in mplayer via -ao none for example, playback is fine. So it seems that something is wrong with my audio clock or audio playback in general.
<mihu> Hm, I can see "pulseaudio[4076]: ratelimit.c: 54 events suppressed" messages in the syslog.
<CruelCoke> find audio clockers not in kernel, or find what software pumps the clocker"
<DasEi> scompt: echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed "| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> scompt: echo "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed"| sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<mihu> CruelCoke: Hm, if I use "mplayer -ao oss" then I have audio again.
<DasEi> scompt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<industrial> How do I remove vim from my system? I need to update it with self compiled vim 7.3. I do not want to remove ubuntu-minimal.
<CruelCoke> haha, if sound playback is fast, first thing to look at is audio clockers
<scompt> DasEi, do I need 'main' at the end of those lines? otherwise I get a malformed line error
<CruelCoke> if not that, sndcard overcooling
<rww> scompt: yes
<CruelCoke> try resetting BIOS to fall-safe defaults
<CruelCoke> ugh, even a NOOB like me knows the ways of this bug...
<Q_Continuum> So XChat, Tomboy Notes, and the Network Manager applet have all moved to the right of the power menu icon on my top bar.  (10.04) How do I get them to move back?  No right-click menu to move them with :-/
<solow> Is there support for streaming media with xbox360?
<DasEi> scompt: yes, needed, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> scompt: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed
<DasEi> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed
<scompt> DasEi, it wants to upgrade 70 packages, none of which are libicu38 or php5, is that right?
<DasEi> scompt: strange, better stop it then, I don't want to break your system, or try a vm first
<ajsie> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<industrial> I have issues with removing vim. I have compiled and installed the new vim 7.3 to ~/Applications/vim-7.3. When I want to remove vim from my system it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal. I do not know what else is in ubuntu-minimal but I just want vim gone so I can use my own from mercurial.
<LLStarks> how do i log a kernel panic?
<scompt> DasEi, k, I'll try compiling it myself... thanks for the help
<DasEi> scompt: as said, it's from a tutorial I haven't tried, so things could mess up, better try in a vm, which such massive changes
<scompt> xampp beta has php 5.3.3... I might try using that to test
<CruelCoke> ubottu, google netmask reset ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CruelCoke> it's not even doing "first found on Google"...
<DasEi> scompt: that looks safer : https://launchpad.net/~zulcss/+archive/php5.3-lucid
<derechtejohannes> hi is there a way to power down idle pci /pcie cards automatically?
<DasEi> CruelCoke: /etc/network/interfaces let's you set the netmask
<CruelCoke> i did the network wizard, it keeps resetting the netmask
<scompt> DasEi, that's an older version of php, right? or can it be used to install any version?
<DasEi> scompt: as you wanted, 5.3.1
<CruelCoke> the bug ONLY occurs in UNETBOOTINed ubuntu 8.10 and Puppy 4.31
<bazhang> CruelCoke, and those are not supported.
<scompt> DasEi, I need 5.3.3... 5.3.2 is the current in lucid
<rww> wow, dejavu all up in here
<bazhang> indeed
<CruelCoke> ubottu, ubuntu 8.10 network FAQ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> CruelCoke, please stop asking.
<figure002> hello. i've just found out how to implement Ubuntu's applicationindicators in my python applications. the app. indicators support fallback, so if the user does not have it, it will fallback to the regular systray icon. i'm worried about on thing though, i need to call for the a module with "import appindicator". won't that pose a problem for people not on ubuntu?
<CruelCoke> i'm not a coder
<bazhang> CruelCoke, no matter. get a supported version. one is end of life (and thus no longer supported), the other is a derivative and never supported.
<scompt> figure002, wrap it in a try-catch and catch the ImportError
<figure002> scompt: allright, but that means i need extra code for the regular systray icon
<figure002> scompt: correct?
<scompt> figure002, I guess so
<figure002> scompt: ok, thanks
<domfliss> hi room, can I ask a question about dual booting?
<ThinkTank> sure
<Altreus> Apparently there's an option not to screenshot the cursor when pressing print screen. Where is that?
<domfliss> thanks.  Can I remove xp in a dual boot setup?
<ThinkTank> yeah sure
<mihu> CruelCoke: The BIOS reset did not help. But removing  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and/or ~/.pulse did the trick. After restarting with "pulseaudio -k" the sound is now fine again. It seems a strange sound card state was saved somehow.
<ThinkTank> you wanna wipe the xp installation ?
<domfliss> yes.  I don't use it that much
<domfliss> gets slower as time goes on
<domfliss> lol
<ThinkTank> domfliss: indeed
<Yud_Zroc> Is it posible to install/update a bios in ubuntu even though its only a .exe file (or do I need to reinstall windows to do so)
<ThinkTank> there are two things you have to do
<ThinkTank> first you have to edit your bootloader
<ThinkTank> have you been messing with grub earlier ?
<domfliss> grub?
<ThinkTank> thats your bootloader
<domfliss> no, I'm scared of it, lol
<ThinkTank> hehe
<ThinkTank> open a terminal
<domfliss> ok
<ThinkTank> then cd to /boot/grub
<ThinkTank> and then ls
<domfliss> I'm on a netbook, with external dvd
<domfliss> lol
<figure002> hello. is there a ubuntu channel specific for programming?
<domfliss> what does ls do?
<ThinkTank> do you have ubuntu on the external harddrive?
<ThinkTank> ls lists the directory
<domfliss> internal drive
<well_laid_lawn> Yud_Zroc: normally there's an option to update the bios from a floppy
<ThinkTank> its like dir on windoze
<domfliss> lol, oh yeah.  Do I need to be in root?
<ThinkTank> well if you have ubuntu you dont really use root you use something called sudo
<Yud_Zroc> Well_laid its a laptop (and the bios is a zipped .exe file)
<ThinkTank> then you act as if you were root
<crekarasu> I accidentally closed sshd. how can I restart it?
<ThinkTank> your terminal should say something like: ***@***:/boot/grub am i right ?
<domfliss> let me try, lol, slow here
<ThinkTank> where *** and *** are your username and computer name respectevly
<ThinkTank> np :P
<ixh> crekarasu: /etc/init.d/ssh start (as root)
<mikebeecham> can someone remind me how to get rid of the password box when the screen goes to sleep?
<ThinkTank> to summarize: cd /boot/grub (then hit enter), and then write ls then hit enter again
<domfliss> dominic@dominic-laptop:~$ ls
<domfliss> Desktop    Downloads         hardinfo_report.html  Pictures  Templates   Videos
<domfliss> Documents  examples.desktop  Music                 Public    Ubuntu One
<domfliss> it did that
<ThinkTank> well you should write cd /boot/grub first
<ThinkTank> and dont paste what you get
<ThinkTank> its way to much
<domfliss> ok, lol.  It's notgoing to delete nything?
<ThinkTank> nope
<ThinkTank> cd means change directory
<crekarasu> ixh I came home but refused connection on port 22 everything I see
<domfliss> wow
<domfliss> loads of stuff
<ThinkTank> domfliss: everytime you are unsure about a command somone tells you to use, you can do the following. Write man <command name> ex. man cd and it tells you what cd does
<ThinkTank> yep
<ThinkTank> you should now see alot of something somthing .mod right ?
<ixh> crekarasu: what do you mean with "I came home"?
<domfliss> thanks.  I'm really starting to love linux
<ThinkTank> linux is the only choice for an os :P
<domfliss> I have mac too.....cough cough
<ThinkTank> me too
<crekarasu> ixh start sshd but I made all my connection is refused on port 22
<ThinkTank> with linux :P
<ixh> crekarasu: maybe your sshd doesn't listen to your port or it isn't running
<domfliss> lol, vmware or virtualbox?
<ThinkTank> pure linux
<ixh> crekarasu: have you once changed the sshd settings?
<domfliss> lol, just like the case?
<ThinkTank> yep
<crekarasu> ixh and what can I do?
<ThinkTank> anyways lets get back to the good stuff
<domfliss> ok
<ThinkTank> try and do a "sudo nano grub.cfg"
<ThinkTank> without the ""
<ThinkTank> nano is a text editor
<ixh> crekarasu: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, you should see what port sshd is listening to
<ThinkTank> you will be prompted for your password
<ThinkTank> you need that to be able to act as root
<ixh> crekarasu: somewhere on line 5...
<crekarasu> ixh tank you ! i can change it ?
<ixh> crekarasu: as root, yes
<ThinkTank> dont be scared of all the bullcrap in this file
<ixh> crekarasu: what number was there?
<domfliss> ok I am in.  says not to edit, lol
<crekarasu> 32109
<ixh> crekarasu: ^^ yeah, well then it was obvious it wouldn't work
<ThinkTank> yep
<ixh> crekarasu: after editing and saving, you'll have to restart the daemon
<ThinkTank> gimme one sec here
<crekarasu> ixh reboot linux ? or what restart ?
<domfliss> ok
<ixh> crekarasu: nonono -> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<crekarasu> ixh oh .. tanks
<ixh> does it work now?
<crekarasu> ixh now I try to change
<ixh> crekarasu: change what?
<crekarasu> ixh modify the port
<ixh> crekarasu: ah, ok - you will have to edit the file as root
<ThinkTank> domfliss: in the old days this is what you used to do. They changed it thought using scripts that generate this file. press CTRL + X to exit nano
<ThinkTank> they made it even easier
<domfliss> ok
<ThinkTank> cd /etc/grub.d/
<Duckling> Hey there, Im currently deciding what distro to use, I was wondering, how much work is it to get rid of all the unneccesary stuff installed when doing a fresh ubuntu install?
<ThinkTank> one thing i have to tip you about using terminal. use tab as much as possible
<ThinkTank> tab is autocompletion
<ThinkTank> so if you start writing /et and hit tab it will autocomplete, and when you have /etc/ you write gru and then tab and its gonna autocomplete grub
<ThinkTank> you should play around a little with that
<ThinkTank> its gonna save you a lot of time in the future
<ixh> Duckling: depending on what you see as "unneccesary" :-)
<domfliss> ok, just typing it
<Jordan_U> domfliss: Add a line containing "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<loutasker> Duckling: are you new to linux? what do you deem as unneccesary, and what is this system for?
<Duckling> the system is a desktop computer, for day-to-day stuff, and Im not "new" to linux, I just havent taken the full step over yet
<domfliss> ok
<loutasker> if its merely a desktop on modern hardware, then slimming down of the distro shouldn't be neccesary.
<loutasker> then Duckling, you needn't worry about "slimming" down
<Duckling> also, I dont really like to have all these programs I never use on my menus
<loutasker> however, i would stick to single CD installers, rather than DVDs or multiple CDs
<loutasker> Ubuntu is reasonably small
<loutasker> it has the essentials
<Oer> Duckling, uninstall it, should that be any problem ?
<domfliss> If I have a live cd, could I just install over it?
<loutasker> easy to add or remove applications through synaptic should they be an issue
<Duckling> Oer, I dont know, you tell me  ;)
<domfliss> I mean assign all the space to ubuntu?
<ixh> Duckling: by using the package manager, it's only a thing of one command ^^
<Duckling> ok
<Duckling> thank you
<loutasker> no worries
<ThinkTank> domfliss: yeah sure if you dont wanna tinker with the system. And if you wanna do the hassle with doing backup
<domfliss> oh
<domfliss> lol
<ixh> Duckling: you know how to use apt-get or Synaptic?
<Duckling> ya
<domfliss> typical windoze user, lol
<ThinkTank> hehe
<Duckling> Ive been using debian some in the past
<domfliss> let me plug charger in
<ThinkTank> do you have anything on ubuntu that you need to backup
<mneisen> Hi, I run a server on 9.10 and have noticed that atd is now started using upstart. Problem is, that the config in /etc/default/atd does not seem to be included so atd runs with the standard parameters (only start batch jobs when load is < 1.5; start batch jobs 60 secs apart) which are not quite satisfying on a big SMP machine. Is there any way to get the upstart-script to read the config in /etc/default/atd? Is there any other way to configure 
<mneisen> when using upstart ? Thanks in advance!
<domfliss> on ubuntu yeah, lol
<domfliss> guess I should have backed up and then asked for help, lol
<ThinkTank> well its not a problem really
<domfliss> it's like using dos again#
<ThinkTank> you can fix the dualboot and then remove windows and resize your partition
<domfliss> yeah
<ThinkTank> ok lets do what Jordan_U told you
<mikebeecham> why oh why oh why is the Banshee icon stil a problem in 10.04?  Does anyone know if there's a fix for it?
<domfliss> oh I didn't see that.  Thanks Jordon_U
<Jordan_U> domfliss: You're welcome.
<ThinkTank> write sudo echo "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" >> /etc/default/grub
<ThinkTank> and then sudo update-grub
<ThinkTank> as he said
<domfliss> this will remove my xp boot option?
<ThinkTank> yeah
<ThinkTank> but will not remove xp itsealf
<ThinkTank> itself
<domfliss> ok,damn, better get my files off xp with my usb stick.  I'm doing this the wrong way round
<domfliss> sorrry
<ThinkTank> np
<ThinkTank> just remember the command i sent you
<ThinkTank> the two commands
<ThinkTank> sudo echo one and sudo update-grub
<ThinkTank> in that order
<ThinkTank> then its gone from boot
<ThinkTank> and do that after you have backed up xp
<crekarasu> ixh work's! tank you !
<Quilz> Does anyone have any experience with a Toshiba Satellite A30 (laptop)? I have the Xubuntu 10.04 live CD but none of the boot options seem to work.
<ThinkTank> Quilz: whats the error messagE?
<Jordan_U> ThinkTank: Running echo as root won't change the fact that the shell, which would be writing to /etc/default/grub in your command, is running as your regular user. You want something like: echo "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub
<shawnboy> How do I list what updates are available using aptitude and CLI?
<ghostlines> enabling ssl on apache with a2enmod ssl, should be enough to allow ssl to work with the default snake oil certifcate right? But can't seem to get it working
<spajderix> hi
<domfliss> I can copy my files from xp to linux, wow
<domfliss> doing it now, will take it a while, sorry again
<ThinkTank> Jordan_U: I stand corrected
<Quilz> Ah, there is no error message, I just get a blank screen forever and the CPU runs hot.
<Jordan_U> ThinkTank: But especially for newer users I think it's safer to just use an editor with "gksudo gedit" or "sudo nano".
<Bauldrick> how do i get a media server (firefly or mediatomb) to show up in rythmbox?
<ThinkTank> Jordan_U: Propably, just thinking if you could give them a full command that does the trick is gonna remove the chance of misstyping or touching something in the file that shouldnt be touched
<spajderix> I have Asus X50N Notebook, Turion 2x1.8 64Bit, 3GB RAM, Nvidia 7000 with wlan and bluetooth, but bluetooth doesn't work. System>preferences>Bluetooth shows no bluetooth adapters. Is there a way to fix this?
<Oer> spajderix, does that asus have a FN key for enable disable blue tooth ?
<Quilz> Okay, I got it to boot by ticking noapic.
<domfliss> transfering 9gigs
<ixh> crekarasu: you're welcome ^^
<spajderix> Oer: it has a siwtch on left side, to on/off wireless devices
<domfliss> is it my imagination or does xp make my netbook run hotter?
<spajderix> Oer: it is on by the way :P
<Oer> spajderix, just checking
<ThinkTank> domfliss: shouldnt but wouldnt be suprised
<shawnboy> Anybody know how to use CLI and aptitude to list available updates?
<domfliss> I gave up on linux a while back, because I installed it and hen removed it wrongly. I then couldn't install xp or linux even after doing fdisk
<spajderix> shawnboy: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will show you packages before proceeding
<ljsoftnet> sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts xdg-utils if i execute this command will this break ubuntu?
<shawnboy> spajderix: ok. thanks.
<Oer> spajderix, paste the output of:  lspci | grep -i bluetooth
<acidflash> hello people, i am running ubuntu 10.04 x64 server.. whenever i format & mount my filesystem, and do a bunch of chown'ning, after i restart the computer everything is reset to default.. how come ?
<domfliss> 4 gigs done
<spajderix> Oer: no output :/
<tensorpudding> acidflash: what filesystem is it? what do you mean my "format and mount"
<Oer> spajderix, odd, it shoud be lspci, not usb, but you can give it a try ?
<spajderix> Oer: lsusb gives nothing as well
<spajderix> Oer: I don't know if it has something to do with it but cat /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/bluetooth gives 1
<domfliss> 2 mins left
<spajderix> Oer: another interesting thing; before upgrading to 10.04 i had 8.04 and lspci showed something with bluetooth, but there were no drivers for 64 bit at that time
<Renski> Hey all. Im trying to install ubunutu-netbook onto a netbook, which works fine after a little messing around with the wireless card. However, id like to have full disk encryption but all the guide ive read say 'use the alternative install disk'. However thats only for server and desktop ubuntu. How can I get LVM encryption with netbook-ubuntu?
<Niglop> is there a way to roll back my system?
<spajderix> Renski: I would recommend only homedir encryption because when you encrypt all binary files that need to be fired every boot, you will slow down your OS. Tested it.
<ljsoftnet> sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts xdg-utils if i execute this command will this break ubuntu?
<erUSUL> acidflash: what type of filesystem ?
<DasEi> Renski: you can do it by hand, but that's quite a complicated think, I'd rather use the alternate and then re-set the repos afterward to get the x for netbooks back
<acidflash> ext 4
<DasEi> thing*
<Renski> spajderix: I would love that, but it's a requirement for the kind of work I do to have full disk, swap included
<acidflash> tensorpudding: sorry, its ext 4
<acidflash> erUSUL: its ext 4
<erUSUL> acidflash: you will have to be more precise on what you actually do. becouse ext4 will "remember" chown operations
<Renski> DasEi: yeah, that sounds easier
<domfliss> ok all done
<DasEi> Renski: if you want to do it by hand, half to do install ubu on one half of disk, then crypt the other half, then copy it over... not worth the work, and also tell grub to use the mapper then, real no quick walk
<spajderix> acidflash: it depends on what you chown, because there are a few dirs that are created on bootup, like /proc/ /sys/ or /var/run/, mount should show you these
<DasEi> Renski: just for a try, didi you try to boot the regular desktop cd (concerning usability of your screen ) ?
<Renski> no
<Renski> Can I try that with the alternate cd?
<Niglop> is there a way to roll back my system?
<Renski> or will I need to burn that as well?
<spajderix> acidflash: that's why it migh seem to you as it is reseting
<Niglop> %?
<DasEi> Renski: so check that out first, if you can still get by with scrolling on it, try the textinstaller
<Renski> kk
<Renski> thanks DasEi
<acidflash> spajderix: what i am doing is chown /var/logs/squid3
<DasEi> Renski: and if your book supports boot from usb, save some disks
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Renski> DasEi: my flat is full of old CD-Rs
<DasEi> :)
<Renski> I need to get rid of some :)
<stetho> I've got a cheap USB to 9-pin serial converter from Maplin for my Ubuntu laptop. When I plug it in, dmesg reports it's "now available as /dev/ttyUSB0" but I can't talk to any devices I connect to it. Anyone have any experience with this - should I try a different terminal app (I've tried a few I've found with apt-cache search terminal/tty/serial etc)?
<acidflash> erUSUL: What i am doing is i am mounting sda, sdc etc... to certain folders: ie /cache/squida
<spajderix> acidflash: squid might chown as well when starting, plus there is a logrotate, which backups your log files and create new ones. Anyway you shouldn't chown log files
<acidflash> spajderix: I have to.. otherwise i have to change the log dir...
<[mu]keiserr> hi i followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo i still can't mount my nfs shared folder
<domfliss> hi think, I am done copying,lol
<KnightStalker> Hello,while trying to install Ubuntu 9.1 it will tell me There is no disk in the drive.Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk2\DR2,any reasons? :(,I had the same problem on anothpr VAIO Laptop
<[mu]keiserr> error mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<erUSUL> stetho: i only know of two serial com programs in the repos. minicom and cu
<erUSUL> !info minicom | stetho
<ubottu> stetho: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (lucid), package size 304 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<erUSUL> !info cu
<ubottu> cu (source: uucp): call up another system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.07-20build1 (lucid), package size 143 kB, installed size 288 kB
<[mu]keiserr> 111 and 2049 are runnign and listening globally
<KnightStalker> !info vaio
<ubottu> Package vaio does not exist in lucid
<KnightStalker> !vaio
<antagomir> hmm
<stetho> Thanks - haven't tried cu
<spitzi> Hi guys. I'm trying to follow instructions on http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted.html#gparted-fix-grub-boot-problem , but I don't understand how I can invoke grub so that it referes to my other harddisk, where gparted moved  a partition.
<erUSUL> stetho: minicom failed ?
<erUSUL> spitzi: follow the intruction on the grub2 wiki page
<erUSUL> !grub2 | spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ljsoftnet> im stuck at Silkroad Guard when starting silkroad, can anybody help me?
<spitzi> erUSUL - ok ... that's long ...
<cyq> ow crap, am i the only one whos network scripts are borked after the latest kern update?
<erUSUL> spitzi: is the point 11 reinstalling grub
<DasEi> still around ? Renski:
<erUSUL> spitzi: there are three diff methods choose one
<hramrach> Hello
<Renski> DasEi: yeah, just working across the room on the netbook
<hramrach> what is the ubuntu from M?
<DasEi> Renski: lucky day, I just do an install by alternate and saw it's got option netbook !!
<bazhang> !maverick | hramrach
<ubottu> hramrach: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hramrach> Lucid has ancient Mesa
<Renski> DasEi: Sweet
<hramrach> thanks
<Renski> DasEi: I figured it only had desktop
<acidflash> i am going to paste my steps etc, so that i can benefit to the max from your knowledge.
<DasEi> Renski: lates 10.04.1, just d/l  it today.. expert install lets you set just the soft you want, and netbook is a possible option :)
<Renski> yeah, thats the one im burning right now
<Renski> I guess they've got more room on the CD for extra packages and more options without the fancy install gui
<Jordan_U> Renski: No, anything other than the standard Ubuntu desktop packages are installed from the internet.
<spitzi> erUSUL - I'm currently running 9.04 from one harddisk, the problematic partition /dev/sdb5 is 9.10 installed on another harddisk. Should I be able to fix grub2 on the other harddisk by invoking "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb5" from 9.04 ?
<Renski> Jordan_U: Ah, better  digging out an ethernet cable then
<erUSUL> spitzi: 9.04 still used grub1 maybe it will lack the tools.
<Jordan_U> spitzi: You almost never want to install grub to a partition.
<domedagen> How do I add an application from the application menu to one of its sub folder
<spitzi> erUSUL, Jordan_U - then my best bet would be to run a 9.10 livecd and from it invoke some simple "grub-fix" command ?
<domedagen> Edit menus then?
<acidflash> erUSUL: hrmm, not putting the info in fstab, that wouldl cause it not to showup on restart right?
<Jordan_U> spitzi: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<acidflash> erUSUL: would it change ownership of directories that really have nothing to do with the fdisk/ mount work
<erUSUL> acidflash: correct. for a partition to be mounted on boot you have to add an entry for it in fstab
<Jordan_U> spitzi: You can follow that guide from 9.04, since it uses chroot it will be using the grub utilities from 9.10.
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bauldrick> how do you purge packages that are no longer installed
<erUSUL> Bauldrick: you can not afaik
<spitzi> Jordan_U - too tired to read all this ... maybe I'll just reinstall Ubuntu 9.10. Was hoping there was some quick command I can run.
<Jordan_U> spitzi: And make sure you install to "/dev/sdb" and *not* "/dev/sdb5".
<Renski> encrypted LVM  is fully disk encryption, correct?
<ljsoftnet> im stuck at Silkroad Guard when starting silkroad
<Renski> *full
<Renski> as in nothing except the boot loader is left in clear?
<spitzi> Jordan_U - ok, that's what I just did. I'll rebot now, see if it worked ... thanks, BRB.
<DasEi> !who| Renski
<ubottu> Renski: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> Renski : yes, /boot remains plain, rest is crypted and done by lvm
<Renski> that was an open question
<ljsoftnet> how do i run .exe file, when i have wine installed?
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: double click on it
<Renski> DasEi: Do you know what form of encryption it uses?
<DasEi> ljsoftnet: wine blah.exe, if supported, latest wine ? checked winedb ?
<DasEi> Renski: yes, luks, aes256 in default
<Renski> DasEi: ah cool, same as true crypt then
<DasEi> !winedb | ljsoftnet
<erUSUL> !appdb > ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet, please see my private message
<DasEi> Renski: the aes, yes, but a different way to open partitions (luksopen, whereas tc has it's own syntax)
<plaisthos> hey
<njbair> is anybody using shotwell yet?
<plaisthos> when I log in into a server it says
<plaisthos> "*** System restart required ***
<plaisthos> does anyone which script is used to generate this warning?
<plaisthos> and if there is nagios plugin that could check if a reboot is needed?
<erUSUL> plaisthos: kernel upgrade today. probably the postinst scripts of the kernel package
<plaisthos> erUSUL: ah thanks
<spitzi> Jordan_U, well, it only copied the grub info from the active disk to the non-active disk :-) Not quite what I wanted. Can I just somehow remove grub from the other disk, so that when botting from it, the Linux parition will boot automatically ?
<plaisthos> erUSUL: did not notice that this was in the /etc/motd :(
<white_magic> is installing ubuntu off a usb drive a needlessly painful process?
<bazhang> white_magic, no
<white_magic> good to hear
<abhijit> hi
<bazhang> white_magic, try unetbootin
<white_magic> ok
<bazhang> white_magic, current OS?
<bazhang> ie windows, ubuntu, etc
<white_magic> current main os is win7 x64 ultimate
<white_magic> i plan to dual boot
<white_magic> i dont want to waste one of my rewritable discis
<white_magic> discs
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net has a windows version
<white_magic> i dont have just recordables
<white_magic> what do you mean windows version?
<abhijit> is second life is in repo?
<bazhang> can create a usb pendrive from windows
<white_magic> aha
<white_magic> nice
<spitzi> Anyway, my problem now is that I have a Linux partition on /dev/sdb5 which is bootable, but grub on /dev/sdb is "bad", so I just want to remove grub from there and let linux boto directly from that partition. Yes can do ?
<manolopm> Hi, I'm trying to personalize my livecd based on ubuntu one. There is any documentation to change the content of the home directory of the default user?
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> i was disconnected
<abhijit> is second life is in repo?
<bazhang> abhijit, apt-cache search second
<domfliss> hi guys, trying to remove my xp safely from my dual boot setup, I did have some help, but I couldn't finish, any change of some help
<domfliss>  Add a line containing "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub that was my last command to do
<sacarlson> isn't there something like Universal USB Installer for ubuntu or at least something that will enable me to create a persistant bootable usb flash drive install?  every link I find on google is pointing me to Universal USB Installer that is an exe file that runs in windows.
<spitzi> domflissh - thanks, will try
<abhijit> !usb | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<domfliss> nooo
<bazhang> sacarlson, check that last link
<domfliss> that wasn't for you, lol
<abhijit> !who | domfliss
<ubottu> domfliss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sacarlson> bazhang: and the rest of you thanks I'll check the last one.
<domfliss> oops sorry ubotto
<Renski> :0
<spitzi> So, ah, any other advice for me ? :-)
<domfliss> ubotto can you help me in removing xp from my dual boot system?
<Renski> lol
<abhijit> domfliss, ubottu is bot
<domfliss> damn.  They grow up so fast!!
<domfliss> Renski, could you help me?
<Renski> I could try, though im not much of a guru. What is it you're trying to do?
<abhijit> !details | domfliss
<ubottu> domfliss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<domfliss> remove xp from my dual boot system
<Renski> domfliss: ok, so you just want ubuntu?
<domfliss> yeah.  I had XP on first and then install Ubuntu, but now I use Ubuntu all the time, lol
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to add a PPA repository to my software sources. I have downloaded the key to a folder but I cant import it. From the software sources window I have clicked on the Authentication tab and clicked Import Key File. However, when I navigate to the folder, the key is not visible. The key has been saved as ~/Desktop/key.txt and I am trying to install a more recent version of openoffice into hardy using the instructions at http://news.softpedia.com/
<white_magic> hey guys, i currently had a 320, 640, and 1TB hard drive in my desktop. currently my win7 lives in on the 320gb. to be perfectly safe, I was thinking I'd move the windows to the 640gb drive, install ubuntu on the 320 and use both the 1TB and the 640gb for storage (since I probably couldnt use ubuntu's ext3/4 for storage from within windows). is this a good plan?
<Renski> domfliss: Well, the easiest way would be to copy all your important data onto a usb stick, and then do a fresh reinstall
<abhijit> Renski, no
<white_magic> also, i could avoid the whole bootloader issue by just specifying which HDD to boot from (and disconnect other HDDs while installing ubuntu)
<abhijit> domfliss, do you have any imp data on xp partition?
<domfliss> no, I copied it over to linux
<Bergcube> Where are the configuration files for Empathy in Ubuntu 10.04?  Seeing as there is no .empathy folder...
<abhijit> domfliss, then why dont you just go go gparted, umnount xp and delte it and create new partitin there? or you can extend your current linux partition to that free space?
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: DO you already have ubuntu installed?
<domfliss> oh ok, but I will still get grub asking me which to install?
<white_magic> i do not
<abhijit> domfliss, you currently have both xp and ubuntu installed ? right?
<domfliss> yeah, xp was installed first
<domfliss> then I went to ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: OK. In that case, when ubuntu installs it will detect your windows installation and add a line into the bootloader for it. So when you boot you will have the choice of loading windows or ubuntu
<abhijit> domfliss, wait
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: so dont bother disconnecting the drives. Grub will sort all that out for you automatically
<abhijit> domfliss, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485514
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: As to moving windows onto a different hard drive - why not? But also why bother?
<domfliss> abhijit sudo echo "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" >> /etc/default/grub that was a command I was given
<abhijit> domfliss, as i guess you may only need to update grub or reinstall grub nothing else. its so simple just delete xp from gparted
<white_magic> jonathan: the moving part is to allocate more space for the windows drive since linux can access ntfs, but windows cant access ext, right?
<domfliss> is it safe?lol
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: There is an ext2 driver for windows if you want windows to be able to see your ext2 or ext3 partitions but I dont think it will work with ext4. You might want to stick with ext3 for your shared data
<abhijit> domfliss,yes
<domfliss> thanks, let me try, Gulp!!
<white_magic> what does ext4 offer over ext3?
<white_magic> i think i can dedicate 320gigs to linux
<jatt> corruption
<white_magic> jatt: i take it you had a bad experience?
<jatt> yes
<white_magic> is that a common one?
<abhijit> white_magic, no
<white_magic> what would cause it becoem corrupted?
<white_magic> to become corrupted, i mean
<Bergcube> I have experienced noticeably better speed, and no problems with ext4...
<elbatico1> hy, everyone
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: I suggest you make separate root, home and swap partitions for ubuntu. If you want windows to be able to see your home partition you could format home as ntfs or install the ext2 driver into windows. I dont know what advantages ext4 has over ext3. Sorry but you will need to google that. I think ext4 is pretty new so I am not trusting it yet. Also it is not readable by some older linux distributions.
<geemee> OK folks. I have an ubuntu 10.04 fresh desktop install and it is connected by VPN. SSH is fine but remote desktop doesnt prompt for password set and gives black screen. Using SSH how can I fix this to setup VNC on the machine to access remotely?
<abhijit> JonathanEllis, you had asked some question about gpg key authentication?
<white_magic> apparently ext4 can be read in windows, according to this page: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<JonathanEllis> abhijit: Yes. I need to import a key (key.txt) but the sources window doesnt see the file
<abhijit> JonathanEllis, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221323.html
<Bergcube> Where are the configuration files for Empathy in Ubuntu 10.04?  (Apologies for repeating myself.)
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: Well thats news to me. Of course my knowledge of windows is rather out of date. I stopped with winxp
<white_magic> yea the biggest driving factor for me is that my university has this annoying cisco clean network app that they force windows users to have before they can use the internet
<white_magic> this stupid app works half the time and even when it does, it takes a few minutes every time to inspect everything..
<white_magic> apparently linx & mac users dont have to deal with it
<white_magic> *linux
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: Well, try Ubuntu. You might like it. I've been using it for a couple of years and I hate windows now: It seems so clunky and hard to use in some respects now that I use Ubuntu
<elbatico1> I have an issue about my radeon driver: i use ubuntu 10.4, i want to enable 3D accelleration but i can't find i right way. The xorg.conf it's setup correctly, i'm sure, when i try to check if 3D accelleration it's working the command glxinfo answer "name display 0.0   segmentation fault" I really don't get it. Can anyone help me out??
<domfliss> abhijit, my mount point is in windows media on gparted.  If I remove it will I still be able to boot up?
<white_magic> jonathan: i've used ubuntu before. its just gaming that stopped me. but now i sold my uber video card, so that is not a factor
<abhijit> domfliss, i am not sure. i dont konw. you ask someone else.
<abhijit> domfliss, have you seen the forum link i have given to you?
<domfliss> thanks. abhijit
<white_magic> im not sure how my creative x-fi card will do, though. last time i had to recompile the kernel to make it work halfway
<white_magic> that was about 2 years ago
<domfliss> yeah, but I don't know if ubuntu was installed and then xp or te other way around
<JonathanEllis> abhijit: Thanks. That deals with downloading a key from a key server. Thats not my issue. The key I need is not on a keyserver. I just downloaded the key direct from a webpage, so the key is in a file on my desktop. The file is called key.txt. Perhaps the issue is that the key does not have the right filename extension. Any idea what it should be?
<Gnea> domfliss: check timestamps
<abhijit> JonathanEllis, why dont you just type the key manualy?
<domfliss> thanks Gnea, new stuff, timestamps?
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: You may find that by now that card works ok with current versions of ubuntu. You might be able to search for the card
<white_magic> yea im working on it
<JonathanEllis> abhijit: I didnt know you could do that. How?
<Gnea> domfliss: open a terminal, type ls -l  it shows creation date and time for each and every file/directory.
<Gnea> domfliss: I would just do a ls -l /
<JonathanEllis> white_magic: So what do you need to know?
<abhijit> JonathanEllis, i also forget that now. but i remember typing the key manual in terminal you just go thru  that link
<domfliss> gnea oh, on mine it was xp first then ubuntu dev/sda2
<white_magic> nothing, im just venting. i apparently ALSA doesn't work properly
<white_magic> still
<elbatico1> sorry.. can anyone help me out with an issue about my graphic card?? Please
<Gnea> domfliss: there ya go
<Zed_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elbatico1>  I have an issue about my radeon driver: i use ubuntu 10.4, i want to enable 3D accelleration but i can't find i right way. The xorg.conf it's setup correctly, i'm sure, when i try to check if 3D accelleration it's working the command glxinfo answer "name display 0.0   segmentation fault" I really don't get it. Can anyone help me out??
<abhijit> any good video and file/software download manager for linux/
<abhijit> ?
<domfliss> gnea so I can delete sda1, then move the slider on gparted to get the space?
<abhijit> domfliss, just for you info that resizing a partition take a looooooooooot time depend on the size of the resizing partition.
<white_magic> abhijit: try jdownloader, since it written in java
<white_magic> http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<Gnea> domfliss: I wouldn't do it unless sda2 is backed up first
<white_magic> also, uTorrent works great with WINE and linux has other great torrent clients like Deluge
<white_magic> for FTP, check out filezilla
<zphinx> Hey folks, for some reason i cant connect to my wp2 wireless network, even tho my network card shows up with lshw
<frogzoo> gnochm: Depends: python-gtkhtml2 but it is not installable - booo....
<Gnea> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<domfliss> gnea I wish this was easy
<domfliss> lol
<Gnea> domfliss: it *IS* easy LOL
<frogzoo> zphinx: broadcom?
<domfliss> gnea, ok I don't backup, can I do it? lol
<abhijit> white_magic, ok
<Gnea> domfliss: you can do it, but you risk deleting *everything*
<zphinx> rt2860 RaLink according to lshw -C network
<abhijit> brb
<white_magic> too bad foobar2000 isn't ported to linux
<white_magic> that app is to die for
<domfliss> gea but if I delete just that extension, surely the other is safe?
<Gnea> domfliss: only if you do it right.
<zphinx> any idea frogzoo?
<domfliss> gnea, lol, that's what my wife says!
<Gnea> hahaha
<domfliss> gnea, still no kids, lolol
<andre_pl> is anyone using the PS3-Eye camera under ubuntu? I justplugged mine in and to my surprise it works wonders except that dmesg shows it finding a USB audio device (the microphone) but i can't seem to get any sound out of it, lil help?
<Gnea> domfliss: well, it's eaiser to backup a partition than it is, ah, something else ;)
<Gnea> *easier
<domfliss> gnea, yeah at least I can do this sitting down!
<Gnea> we're on the border of TMI lol
<crekarasu> how I can install curl please ?
<domfliss> gnea, yeah you're right.  Well I'm kinda chickening out.  Last time I did this I was left with a system which couldn't install anything
<Gnea> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install curl  in a terminal
<crekarasu> Gnea Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.15.5-1etch2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 35.9.37.225 80]
<crekarasu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Gnea> crekarasu: run sudo apt-get update, try again
<crekarasu> Gnea W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<crekarasu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Gnea> amazing.
<crekarasu> Gnea what can I do ?
<nobarking> should i defragment an NTFS partition that Ubuntu reads and writes to?
<Gnea> crekarasu: did you see what I said?
<iElectric> how can I remove/purge a package that fails to do so?
<crekarasu> apt-get update ? Gnea ?
<iElectric> status in aptitude is Cd
<Gnea> crekarasu: yes.
<dalela> Hi
<zphinx> Hey folks, for some reason i cant connect to my wp2 wireless network, even tho my network card shows up with lshw?
<crekarasu> Gnea i tried and don't work
<Gnea> crekarasu: with sudo?
<crekarasu> Gnea yes
<Gnea> crekarasu: please use pastebin to show me the error, do not paste in the channel again.
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crekarasu> Gnea oke
<crekarasu> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/480903/
<dalela> If I am running a server and want to keep the sever up to date (e.g. to prevent securtiy holes etc.) does a "apt get update && apt-get upgrade" is enough?
<tarzeau> dalela: yes but you'll have to monitor it's output
<Gnea> crekarasu: please to be asking this in #debian, we only support Ubuntu here. thanks.
<dalela> tarzeau: What should I look for? if there occur errors?
<crekarasu> Gnea oke, tank you
<tarzeau> dalela: fix the errors...
<dalela> tarzeau: okay
<dalela> yes if there are errors I fix them, but currently there are no errors ;)
<dalela> thans
<dalela> *thanks
<tarzeau> perfect, you're welcome
<dalela> tarzeau: when do I need a apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<andre_pl> anyone have any tips on getting a usb mic to work under ubuntu? the one built into my cam doesn't appear to work
<tarzeau> dalela: when you want to upgrade between distribution releases
<tarzeau> dalela: that's when lucid gets marvick, and you are sure you want to upgrade
<bazhang> tarzeau, that wont move between versions
<dalela> okay
<tarzeau> bazhang: why do you tell ME?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<dalela> but I heared "never change a running system"
<Cryophile> andre_pl: What camera/model no. is it?
<dalela> so normaly it's okay if I just do a update&upgrade, right?
<tarzeau> dalela: after some time the support for security updates will end and you will have to upgrade
<dalela> ah okay
<bazhang> dalela, dist-upgrade does not change versions
<tarzeau> dalela: "never change a running system" means don't fiddle around on a productive system
<tarzeau> dalela: that's what i meant "when you are sure" as in, you have tested an upgrade on non-critical test machine
<dalela> tarzeau: I just want to keep the productive system running
<tarzeau> dalela: and the results are what you expected
<dalela> and secure
<andre_pl> Cryophile: its the PS3's Eye camera, dmesg shows it picking up a USB Audio device, but after that I can't find it in sound preferences or anything
<tarzeau> dalela: where do you work?
<tarzeau> dalela: and what does the server do?
<dalela> in a small company
<dalela> there is a small web software running on the server
<tarzeau> dalela: so far, i don't know anyone running ubuntu on "servers"... but it's interesting that i meet one here...
<dalela> huh?
<tarzeau> funny! not with lighttpd but apache i guess?
<dalela> wait
<dalela> you dont know running ubuntu on a server?
<tarzeau> because ubuntu badly broke lighttpd - personally i wouldn't use ubuntu on a server, but as a workstation it's great
<dalela> it was preinstalled by the hoster
<dalela> no its not lightttpd
<tarzeau> dalela: of course i do, but i wouldn't do this
<dalela> nginx witch fcgi ;)
<dalela> Why?
<tarzeau> dalela: nice, just make sure you have a backup, should any package upgrade break any software
<tarzeau> dalela: because they broke lighttpd :) which sucked
<dalela> okay
<elbatico1> hy evryone, I have an issue with my driver ati: i running ubuntu 10.4 when i try to test if 3D accelleration is enabled the command glxinfo answer me " display 0.0 segmentation fault", can anyone lights me up??
<Cryophile> andre_pl: Can you get the video feed running or is it just the audio?
<dalela> but you could have compiled it for yourself
<dalela> and dont rely on the ubuntu package
<tarzeau> dalela: sure, but that's now how ubuntu or debian work
<tarzeau> dalela: this is not freebsd
<andre_pl> Cryophile: the camera part works great.
<dalela> Yes
<[Screamo]> does xfce really use less resources as gnome?
<tarzeau> dalela: however i build/maintain my own compiled versions of packages
<tarzeau> dalela: but that's extra work...
<dalela> but I would not change to a different OS because of a broken package..
<tarzeau> dalela: i wouldn't use ubuntu on a server
<tarzeau> dalela: we've got ubuntu support
<dalela> ok
<dalela> I will think of it the next time
<tarzeau> dalela: the paid one (pardon canonical support), and it's not fulfilling our needs
<tarzeau> oh you're free to do what you want
<atude> if I leave my netbooks charger in, will it kill the battery?
<dalela> of course
<dalela> we'll see if it will do a good/bad job ;)
<Cryophile> andre_pl: Have you tryed playing with settings in alsa-mixer?
<tarzeau> dalela: i'm curious about the results...
<andre_pl> Cryophile: no not yet, good call.
<atude> dalela: was that at me
<sacarlson> i'm getting this error from portablelinux install on a usb flash drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/480910/  error in bootloader section i get error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<dalela> atude, no ;)
<dalela> tarzeau: In my opinion ubuntu server is relatily stable
<andre_pl> Cryophile: it crashes as soon as I select "the "USB Camera" device.
<dalela> the packages which does not work I compile for myself
<andre_pl> looks like maybe the mic on this camera just doesn't work?
<tarzeau> dalela: how many and which are those?
<dalela> There is not much software on the server
<tarzeau> dalela: and what exactly is not working?
<dalela> the only thing I had to compile for myself was nginx
<dalela> as I remember
<dalela> the rest worked as it should
<dalela> *the other packages worked as they should
<replman> Hi! I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my p4 3.0GHz. I also installed powernowd for speedstepping, but if i do aa ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq, this folder doesn't contain any files
<domfliss> do you ever need to defrag linux?
<Cryophile> andre_pl: Was the camera plugged in before or after boot up?
<bazhang> domfliss, no
<domfliss> bazhang, thanks.  Like mac?
<andre_pl> Cryophile: after
<tarzeau> domfliss: linux not, but maybe a filesystem, usually not for ext*
<philinux> replman: add the cpu freq scaling app to a panle
<Cryophile> andre_pl: Try booting with the camera plugged in, im seeing reports of success if the camera is plugged in before boot, but not after.
<replman> philinux: i don't have a gui on this machine...
<domfliss> tarzeau, linux is ext 4
<andre_pl> Cryophile: Strange, thanks, I'll try it.
<philinux> replman: ok cant help then
<kalib> How can I check my processor temperature on ubuntu?
<tarzeau> domfliss: linux can also use ext3, ext2 and xfs, among others
<kalib> is there a GUI application?
<bazhang> !sensors | kalib
<ubottu> kalib: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<tarzeau> domfliss: and no, you don't need or should defragment a linux ext* filesystem
<bazhang> kalib, you could put it in conky
<domfliss> tarzeau, no I meant my linux extension is ex4
<domfliss> lol
<tarzeau> domfliss: that's fine, and no you don't need to defrag it
<domfliss> tarzeau, how are you at helping me to remove my xp partion?  is a case of removing the entry from grub and then removing the partion in gparted?
<tarzeau> domfliss: that's easy, but it's not paid and i have to move on doing things. sorry
<domfliss> tarzeau, thanks.  Too much holiday here.  Teacher with 4 weeks, lol
<tarzeau> domfliss: hint: try qtparted
<tarzeau> domfliss: i've had 9 weeks, and still got another 3 :)
<domfliss> tarzeau, how much do I owe you?
<del_diablo> Nautilus seems unable to search for things. Example: I go to folder X, and then press ctrl+f before writing in "*.jpg". Why is it not showing up stuff that exists from the subfolders?
<tarzeau> domfliss: depends where you live. a beer or a room to stay overnight :)
<domfliss> tarzeau, sunny uk here, lol
<tarzeau> there's no bridge for my car between europe and uk :)
<Renski> theres a tunnel
<tarzeau> Renski: for cars without train?
<domfliss> tarzeau, where are you?
<tarzeau> Renski: costs to drive through?
<tarzeau> domfliss: switzerland, been to sweden/norway/denmark this summer
<Renski> tarzeau: no idea how it works, never been through it
<tarzeau> Renski: it's only for trains, and i don't think they load cars
<tarzeau> but there's ferries
<domfliss> tarzeau,  ahhh the land of watches, paintings and all things safe, hehe
<tarzeau> domfliss: don't forget the cheese and chocolate
<Renski> tarzeau: £44 a car, return
<domfliss> tarzeau, and Where Eagles Dare
<domfliss> tarzeau, why linux over xp?
<tarzeau> domfliss: oh why do you ask? if you ask me all of them sucks and i want NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP back
<domfliss> tarzeau, you tried osx?
<tarzeau> domfliss: because the windows file selector sucks, however the one in gnome sucks even more
<tarzeau> domfliss: sure, had it many years. sucks compared to NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP
<tarzeau> domfliss: http://livecd.gnustep.org/ after the gnustep transition in debian, i'll make a new release
<domfliss> tarzeau, the file manager is bad at copying and pasting
<tarzeau> installing gimp plugins and compiling software on windows just plain sucks!
<tarzeau> domfliss: it's selector is a disaster too!
<domfliss> tarzeau, you use gimp too?
<tarzeau> domfliss: and inkscape and scribus, sure
<domfliss> tarzeau, what you do?
<tarzeau> you need a web/graphics designer and photographer?
<tarzeau> and IT, did security many years, consultancy
<tarzeau> what about yourself?
<domfliss> tarzeau, what you do? I used to be a g/designer, ll
<domfliss> tarzeau, teach English
<tarzeau> i do system administration, software development, and graphics design/photography for the web and print media
<domfliss> oops
<domfliss> tarzeau, you post on flickr?
<tarzeau> domfliss: yes but not much
<domfliss> tarzeau, I do a bit, but not anything special
<domfliss> tarzeau, I love gimp
<tarzeau> anything i can look at?
<domfliss> waiting for the new one with docked windows
<tarzeau> 2.8?
<domfliss> tarzeau,  yeah
<tarzeau> there's betas, i've tried it. maybe more comfortable in gnome/windows - at least if you have large enough displays
<itsux2bu> anyway to limit grep to text files only?
<tarzeau> but then, if you got wmaker, having it as it is, is just the right way
<tarzeau> itsux2bu: strings * |grep ?
<domfliss> tarzeau,  I have to wait for mac, lol
<iromli> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<JonathanEllis> A few weeks ago a kernel upgrade failed. Now another software upgrade failed. The upgrade app recommended I do a partial upgrade. Now the Distribution Upgrade window is stuck on "Installing the upgrades" and has been for about 20 minutes. There is a progress indicator swiping left and right but the terminal just shows "ERROR:root:SystemError from cache.commit(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-common for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, p
<domfliss> tarzeau, http://www.flickr.com/photos/41736044@N07/
<itsux2bu> grep -w -s -i -r -n '^setterm' * &      <<-- anyway to make that grep command only search text files?
<[Screamo]> How would i run "/opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/5/bin/teamviewer" over SSH
<[Screamo]> it doesnt like running in a terminal
<domfliss> tarzeau, some of my pictures
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  ssh -X remotebox  and it should run and appear on the Local X display
<[mu]keiserr> is there anything that should be done but isn't mentionned in here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto ?? getting this on my /var/log/messages on the server svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97) and on the client side i am getting 'reason given by server no such file or directory', any cklue ???
<Dr_Willis> of course that may not send the audio and mic to the right machine.
<tarzeau> domfliss: added you, nice messerschmitt photos :)
<[Screamo]> ohai Dr_Willis sup
<domfliss> I love those planes
<domfliss> tarzeau, I use X-plane which is quite nice to simulate flying
<richardcavell> The Ubuntu download page says that the 64-bit version is 'not recommended' for daily desktop use.  Is there a good reason for this?  I'm planning to run it in VirtualBox on a Mac under OS X.
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis, it isnt working :(
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  In a virt machine you may as well use 32bit.
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: Why do you say that?
<mikebeecham> Abstract Question - on a new Ubuntu install, I see slight 'banding' on all gradient wallpapers.  Will this be the wallpapers, or a setting in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  you giving more then 4gb ram to the virtual machine?
<richardcavell> My Mac will only recognize 3 Gigs.  I'm going to give only 1-2 Gigs
<Dr_Willis> can the virtualmachine even do a 64bit cpu also..
<richardcavell> Virtualbox will do 64 bits
<richardcavell> As will my CPu
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  so no real gain by doing 64bit  ramwise. You Might gain a little preformance.
<Brianum> Hi Guys, i've got a problem with a more than ten year old machine. its optical drive spins up, but get errors fast. i need to boot an live ubuntu on this machine. is there any way to boot a live system from an existing ntfs hard disk with any boot parameter?
<domfliss> tarzeau, so if I delete the menu entry in grub and then delete the partition xp and drag the slider to allocate it to linux, will that be enough?
<Dr_Willis> if it was a 'real' machine. I would say go 64bit if you can.. in a virtual machine.. harder to tell.
<richardcavell> alright
<richardcavell> well I'm downloading 32 bits
<Dr_Willis> Brianum:  thers that grub4dos. or grub2  for dos i think..  you could use.
<richardcavell> I don't suppose I'll suffer in any way
<Brianum> Virtual box under Mac OSX runs perfectly with an 64-bit
<Brianum> you just have to choose 64 bit while setting up the machine.
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, vbox is good for 64bit
<alabd> Good day all ,  is there jre 128bit for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> domfliss:  but is it any faster  then 32bit in that case. is the question..
<Oer> mikebeecham, is that 'banding'a transparancy or border effect ?
<abhijit> hello
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, allocate two cpu's in the menu, yes it is
<richardcavell> Well considering it's not really running on the metal, I don't think drivers are an issue
<abhijit> any powerful quntaplus alternative for gnome?
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, it is using both cores
<richardcavell> alabd: There is no 128 bit ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 32bit could use 2 cores also I imagine.. I dont have a mac. so no idea on their hardware.
<mikebeecham> Oer, I see it most on wallpapers with colour gradients...it's just not smooth.  I have checked my graphic driver settings and I'm using 24bit
<alabd> java 128bit not ubuntu richardcavell
<ilovefairuz> Brianum: are you trying to install ubuntu or just use a live system? you could do the same steps that are used to create a bootable live usb pendrive
<richardcavell> alabd: okay my bad sorry didn't notice
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Java 128bit even is..
<alabd> nop
<abhijit> no alternative?
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, if you have 64 bit chips, then install the 64bit version
<richardcavell> It's just like Java 32 bits, only every instruction is padded to 128 bits with NOP instructions
<Brianum> the machine does not boot from usb devices, i just need a one time live-system
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, is it a mac?
<abhijit> :(
<Dr_Willis> domfliss:  someone mention3ed  they were using vbox in a mac. and trying to decide 32 of 64bit for the vmachine.. with only 1-2 gb of ram..
<ilovefairuz> Brianum: the same steps but applies to the hard disk partition, not a usb pendrive
<hariom> has anybody succeeded installing pylucene?
<domfliss> on a mac I would use 64 bit if the speed is over 2ghz.  Most chips over that are 64 bit
<Oer> abhijit, sure, it is just a html editor. quantaplus could run under gnome ?
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: My Mac laptop has a hardware limitation.  It will only recognize 3 Gigs of RAM
<ilovefairuz> !who | Brianum
<ubottu> Brianum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, allocate 1.5 gigs and run the 64 bit and run a few benchmarks
<Dr_Willis> domfliss:  go for it. :) Its not my mac.. irun linux natively :) and other os;s in vbox on ubuntu. not the other way around.
<abhijit> Oer, yes i am using it on my ubuntu. but i was wondering if any gnome softwrae alternate for qunta
<ilovefairuz> !usb > Brianum
<ubottu> Brianum, please see my private message
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<domfliss> Dr_Willis, ,oh I thought it was for you, lol.  On my mac it's osx, lol
<alabd> Dr_Willis, you know java is prohibited for us to be downloaded from sun.com
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  Never noticed.. never cared. :)
<mikebeecham> Can anyone help?  I seem to have colour banding issues on 10.04..is this a known issue, or can I change something?
<alabd> Dr_Willis, someone said it cause of encryption issue and get 128 bit
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  Cant say that ive ever heard it mentioned befor.. and cant say taht ive ever heard of 128bit java befor either..
<Dr_Willis> Sun has done a great job at sending java to its doom it seems..
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. sun isent sun any more.. :)
<ilovefairuz> mikebeecham: try changing resolution from system > preferences > monitor ?
<ThinkTank> Dr_Willis: Bad boy Oracle
<ilovefairuz> alabd: are you referring to 128-bit encryption ?
<itsux2bu> i have a background task runnning in a guest OS 32-bit ubuntu server. i want to stop the vm and add more cpu cores to it.  when i halt the guest os will my background have to be restarted from the begining?
<itsux2bu> i'm using vbox
<Dr_Willis> ilovefairuz:  Thats what i was wondering also.. but i care so little about java thse days.. I dident want to ask >:)
<ThinkTank> itsux2bu: I guess you need a reboot to add more cpus/ram
<alabd> ilovefairuz, yes
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  that would be a neat trick adding cpus  on the 'fly'
<ThinkTank> indeed
<ilovefairuz> alabd: are you talking about US export limitations for crypto software?
<itsux2bu> i was think i could maybe "pause" a vm.. add cores.. restart it after
<alabd> ilovefairuz, yes
<itsux2bu> *thinking
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  youve not been very clear on that then. :)
<ThinkTank> itsux2bu, well you cant in vbox,xenserver or esxi
<abhijit> any powerful quntaplus alternative for gnome?
<alabd> Dr_Willis,  what do you mena
<alabd> mean
<ilovefairuz> alabd: and you've tried to install java on ubuntu but couldn't?
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  you ahve been talking about '128bit java' not '128bit encryption IN java' -   Then you say you cant download java.. but.. you can...
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  so Is there an actual ubuntu issue going on here?
<alabd> ilovefairuz, can , but don;t want use prohibited thing
<alabd> Dr_Willis,  yes where to get 128 encryption jre for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  the default java in ubuntu is Not sun's java either.. its teh GPL 'icedtea' java
<alabd> Dr_Willis, you mean openjdk ?
<ThinkTank> alabd: are you talking about the java crypto extension ?
<ilovefairuz> alabd: go read the java EULA
<alabd> ilovefairuz, why ? read something before , is there any point ?
<ilovefairuz> alabd: to understand what are you talking about because you clearly doesn't
<ikonia> alabd: read it again - you don't understand it. This channel is for ubuntu support only. Please keep to it, this will be your only warning
<spitzi> Jordan_U: well, I managed to regain my old Ubuntu 9.10 ... by installing another 9.10 adn asking it to configure grub by itself :-) But now the 9.10 I really want appears at the bottom of the grub2 menu. Is there some GUI for changing this ? I tried following the instructions in http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html to no avail.
<alabd> ikonia, yes and told , where to get 128 encryption jre for ubuntu ? is it unrelated to ubuntu ?
<ikonia> alabd: the package is not ecrypted, you specifict the encyption when you build an application.
<ikonia> alabd: discussin in ##java
<ThinkTank> im pretty sure its in openjdk
<hariom> Has anybody tried pylucene on Ubuntu?
<ThinkTank> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<itsux2bu> so in  ubuntu there's no way to pause a background task before doing a reboot and then when ubuntu comes back up, having the background task continue where it left off?
<alabd> ThinkTank,  openjdk also is prohibited for us cause of USA export law
<ikonia> alabd: then don't install it
<domfliss> ThinkTank, you're back
<ikonia> alabd: the fact that you are not in the USA makes it a null point
<ThinkTank> aye
<ikonia> itsux2bu: no, the task will be killed when you reboot
<domfliss> ThinkTank, I finally copied over me files
<ThinkTank> cool
<spitzi> Can anyone suggest a quick and simple way to edit grub2 menu entries ?
<abhijit> !grub2 | spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alabd> ikonia,  so what should people (in countries that is prohibited by US export law) do ? which Java should they use in Ubuntu ? is not ubuntu for all world ?
<ThinkTank> domfliss: then you can do the following: "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<ikonia> alabd: ubuntu does not control the law, you install a package that meets your local countries law
<domfliss> I was going to delete the grub entry windows and then delete the windows partition in gparted, is that right?
<abhijit> !java | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ThinkTank> domfliss: yes
<domfliss> ThinkTank, is that the same as what you put there?
<alabd> ikonia,  so free softwares also under force of US law like openjdk ..
<ThinkTank> domfliss: just do a sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> alabd: I'll saw it one more time, Ubuntu does not make the law, it's up to the users to install packages that meet your countries laws
<ThinkTank> domfliss: and then paste the following somewhere in the file: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  and what country are you in?
<alabd> iran
<c3l> I have a strange issue, no application can access alsa - I have no sound. BUT I do have sound in console. how do I fix this? recent system changes: removed kdm from autostart (update-rc.d)
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  so.. you are not under us jursidiction.. so us export law dosent apply..   Unless theres some point we are missing here.
<ilovefairuz> alabd: install and use openjdk
<domfliss> ThinkTank, paste it in my grub cfg?
<ThinkTank> alabd: it downloads from ubuntu servers, and i dont think they are gonna check your ip
<ThinkTank> domfliss: not grub.cfg
<ThinkTank> the other
<ThinkTank> its a file called /etc/defaukt/grub
<ThinkTank> default
<gnomefreak> im betting the ubuntu iran channel would be of more help
<spitzi> abhijit - I tried following this manual but I don't understand how I can change the internal order between different linux distros I have installed.
<abhijit> !ir | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<domfliss> ThinkTank, GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true ? sorry getting confused
<prodigel> hi all. Can I deactivate my laptop keyboard? I've spilled milk on it and now I use an external one, but from time to time the laptop keyboard send a bunch of keypresses that block my external one.
<ThinkTank> first type this into the terminal: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<alabd> ikonia,  Dr_Willis  ilovefairuz  ThinkTank  i(humble) know from here it is maybe offtopic but see this part http://pastebin.com/SqEracs3 in this link http://www.treas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/ascii/iran.txt so anyone anywhere can not export those things also ubuntu server yes ?
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  Hmm.. cant say that ive ever seen that done.   Its possible theres 2 or more /dev/input devices. one for each keyboard. you cold perhaps configure X to use One of them
<ilovefairuz> prodigel: probably not unless there's an option in BIOS to do it but I doubt it
<ikonia> alabd: it is offtopic, please stop discussing it
<ThinkTank> prodigel: propably easier to just disconnect your keyboard from your laptop
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  if you are not in the US you are not exporting.. You are 'importing'
<prodigel> ThinkTank, I've tried that but I don't have the proper screwdriver to pop all screws
<ThinkTank> prodigel: are you sure you need screws... most laptops just have clips above the keyboard
<ThinkTank> prodigel: what laptop do you have?
<prodigel> ThinkTank, asus x51rl
<c3l> my sound works in console but not in X, what might the problem be?
<prodigel> ThinkTank, it looks compact in the front, that's why I've tried opening it from the back
<ThinkTank> if you look at the top edge of your keyboard
<ThinkTank> there is a slight space between it and the chassis
<ilovefairuz> alabd: this is merely of concern to US businesses, it shouldn't concern you in anyway, if sun/oracle knows that they will be in trouble for offering java to sanctioned countries, they would have blocked the download for these countries, but they don't block it, so it's fine, don't concern yourself with it
<ikonia> guys - can we drop the java license chat now please
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok did that
<abhijit> hey
<[Screamo]> Im trying to set a keyboard shortcut for "sudo wvdial" and it isnt working.. any ideas?
<prodigel> ThinkTank, were those for me?
<JonathanEllis> A few weeks ago a kernel upgrade failed. Now another software upgrade failed. The upgrade app recommended I do a partial upgrade. Now the Distribution Upgrade window is stuck on "Installing the upgrades" and has been for about 20 minutes. There is a progress indicator swiping left and right but the terminal just shows "ERROR:root:SystemError from cache.commit(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-common for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, p
<ThinkTank> domfliss: then you go all the way down. with the down arrow
<ThinkTank> ThinkTank: yeah
<ThinkTank> lol
<ThinkTank> prodigel: yes
<abhijit> i used down them all add on firefox so i want its eaiuvalent software? anyone knows? i dnot want addons to firefox hep
<ThinkTank> talking to myself here
<abhijit> !enter | ThinkTank
<ubottu> ThinkTank: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prodigel> how do I pop those?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  perhaps use the command line tools. and remove  Openoffice. update/upgrade. then reinstall openoffice
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  ive seen some sites that have 'how to disable a laptop..' tutorials/videos. :)
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Trouble is I cant close the Distribution Upgrade window
<roccity_> morning all
<ThinkTank> abhijit: =)
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  i mean dissasemble.
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  'xkill' perhaps.
<razz1> I am after an alarm function that can wake the system from suspend and launch a music application. I tried banshee alarm plugin but it cannot wake the system from suspend. any other options?
<ThinkTank> Dr_Willis: normally you dont need to disassemble the laptop to take out the keyboard
<Dr_Willis> ThinkTank:  Dissasembliong is easy. reassmebling is harder. :)
<prodigel> ThinkTank, yes! it worked :)
<ThinkTank> prodigel: i googled it for you and found a article that there should be 4 clips on the top side
<ThinkTank> prodigel: awsome!
<erUSUL> razz1: only aa hardware event can wake up a system from suspend afaik
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok did that
<prodigel> ThinkTank, they were small and I didn't noticed them. Thanks again!
<ThinkTank> domfliss: and then you write GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true there
<alabd> ilovefairuz, ofcourse download is blocked for us from java.com anyway ikonia  says we should not continue discussion
<ThinkTank> Dr_Willis: Tell me about it
<razz1> erUSUL: winamp had this functionality, trying to find something similar for ubuntu
<domfliss> ThinkTank, do I need the hash at the front?
<ThinkTank> no
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok done that, what does that do?
<ThinkTank> domfliss: hash means that that line will be ignored
<ThinkTank> domfliss: now you click ctrl + x
<Dr_Willis> Winamp can wake a system from suspend? i wonder how anything can do that...
<abhijit> i used down them all add on firefox so i want its eaiuvalent software? anyone knows? i dnot want addons to firefox hep
<ThinkTank> domfliss: and Y to save
<abhijit> what you people do use to download software?
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok, done that, what did line do?
<ThinkTank> domfliss: nothing yet
<antagomir> ok. it seems that HP Elitebook 2540p and Dell latitude E4310 are good choices for efficient linux-compatible light-weight laptops that are ok also for editing HD videos. Any comments before I buy one of these?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  I use the ubuntu 'package manager' to install uybuntu software normally
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, no not ubuntu software
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  then be more clear.. :)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: when you now write sudo update-grub in the terminal its gonna forget all about windows and only have ubuntu in the boot menu
<domfliss> ThinkTank, great.  what do I do with the windows partition?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, e.g. sourforge. now i am in firefox then  i used add on called down them all. so i dont want to use any addon on firefox now. so i want a software for that?
<razz1> Dr_Willis: it has an alarm plugin, I think it created a task scheduler entry. I really miss it.
<ThinkTank> domfliss: now you need some gparted action
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok got that open
<ThinkTank> do you see your windows partition? it should say ntfs
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  still. Ive never seen a way to schedule a 'wakup from suspend'  feature in any os..  Seen NIC's have a wakeup feature..
<domfliss> ThinkTank, yes
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  why not use  a firefox addon? theres 'download managers' for linux  but ive not used any in years.. they are sort of pointless
<ThinkTank> domfliss: right click it and delete
<domfliss> ThinkTank, says mount on media
<ThinkTank> domfliss: is it mounted?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, becuase addons are slowing down my firefox. so i want a solution other thatn add on. what do you use?
<ThinkTank> domfliss: then you need to right click and select unmount first, and then click delete afterwards
<alabd> Thanks a lot anyway
<Ober7> alabd if i understand you correctly, encryption software is prohibited in Iran, thats alright, in many countries it is, u will have to go around ur country internet filtering system  to get it but remember that you are breaking the law, you will certainly find more info on how to get it in ##java or #ubuntu-ir
<domfliss> ThinkTank, mountpoint /media/985......
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: which packages should I remove?
<kind_bud> I have question, is kmp installed in ubuntu's depositories, I had some kernal promblems with running virtual box with ubuntu
<ThinkTank> domfliss: yeah, rightclick that and click unmount
<eynie> hello
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  anything with OpenOffice in the names would be my guess.
<alabd> Ober7, mayeb i(humble) don't want use those things because we know that law is made by Representatives of US people and that law is maybe want of us people and we should not use others Property without their satisfaction
<domfliss> ThinkTank, unmounted
<ThinkTank> domfliss: now try and click delete
<eynie> does anybody successfully run glx on intel GMA 3100 afterupgrade to 10.04?
<bazhang> alabd, please stop its offtopic
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  i dont use any of them.  I let the browser download stuff. and ive rareluy had ff addons slow stuff down. and i must have 50 of them installed.
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ohhhh
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ok it's gone, unallocated
<ThinkTank> ok
<TiK> gm
<Ober7> ok i tried to help but your are driffting offtopic again
<ThinkTank> now you rightclick your main partition the one with mountpoint "/"
<alabd> ok thanks God bless you bye
<Dr_Willis> I need to track down a easy way to transfer all 'plugins/extensions/settings ' from one  ff setup to my other machines also. :)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: and then you click resize
<razz1> Dr_Willis: even media centre had that functionality, my system used to wakeup from suspend, record and go to sleep again. I am pretty sure mythtv has that function, though I haven't used it. I will try the forums
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ext4?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ;)
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  my last experience with 'suspend' was lots of programs crashing. :)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: yeah
<domfliss> ThinkTank, resizing
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Google voice/chat/ talk video - now has linux support. :0 wee.
<ThinkTank> domfliss: when this is done goto edit and click apply all operations
<ThinkTank> domfliss: not sure if its necessary but give it a shot. When this is done you reboot and all should be fine
<TiK> Dr_Willis: url?
<domfliss> ThinkTank, thanks, but the allocated space won't move
<ThinkTank> domfliss: how much unallocated space do you have?
<domfliss> 67 gigs
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  it was on a news feed from OMG! Ubuntu site..  google info -> http://www.google.com/chat/video
<razz1> Dr_Willis: try the FEBE addon that way it's easy to transfer all your addons. By the way suspend works fine on my system but hibernation has issues. I guess its because I created swap after installing the system. its in my home folder. Need to fix it
<Humle91> hey anyone here that has experience with mkv merge ? i can get the program to starte, but it freeses after 2 seconds
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/google-talk-video-voice-chat-finally.html
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, are you referring to an actual google-voice client (as the video feature has been supported with Empathy for a while now)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: so when your in the resizing menu you cant move the bar?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks for the link - bad timing on my end ;)
<domfliss> ThinkTank, ooh, the resize menu, oops, let me see
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  no idea. :0 i rarely use the feature.   I do recall someone in here asking about it yesterday.  :)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: you might need to use the livecd when resizing.
<TiK> Dr_Willis: http://www.google.com/chat/video/ :O
<razz1> what is the best way to have a voice chat in LAN. anything better and simpler than mumble?
<domfliss> ThinkTank, not highlighted
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  in a DEB format even. :)
<ThinkTank> domfliss: yeah you need to do it from the livecd. Can't resize a online partition
<domfliss> damn.  On a netbook.  How do I mount it back again, lol
<ThinkTank> domfliss: mount what?
<domfliss> I unmounted the ntfs drive
<ThinkTank> domfliss: you should make a usb livecd
<Dr_Willis> domfliss:  you want it unmounted if you are going to resize it
<ThinkTank> domfliss: i always have several of those laying around
<slow-motion> hi
<domfliss> can I go back to mounting it again
<ThinkTank> why would you want that ?`
<domfliss> ThinkTank, I don't have any usb sticks
<ThinkTank> oh
<ThinkTank> domfliss: and you installed ubuntu from the windows installer?
<TiK> Dr_Willis: can I test on you?
<TiK> Dr_Willis: I got te deb
<WillWork4Foo> I am having a bit of a brainfail - I know there's a volume control GUI that allows me to control each side of a stereo mic input, called <something>mixer... can anyone help an absent-minded guy out?
<domfliss> ThinkTank, I had a friends usb.  Let me check something, maybe I can find one.  Is that ok?
<abhijit> !alsa | WillWork4Foo
<ubottu> WillWork4Foo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ThinkTank> domfliss: sure
<ThinkTank> Btw. anyone here that has tried online resizing of ext4 ?
<hariom> Anybody with pylucene experience on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  i got no mic or webcam on this box :)   I just set the stuff up on the other pc's for the wife to talk to the 4 yr old grandson. he thinks its 'cool'
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: I removed all packages related to openoffice in synaptic (easiest way to find them all). Synaptic reports this error: "E: linux-image-2.6.24-28-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1". I think this may be where all the problems began (the kernel upgrade that didnt work).
<c3l> !ask | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TiK> Dr_Willis: o damn
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, just a ot question: how many boxes you have??? ;)
<acovrig> dansguardian isnt working, I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008 exactly; I think tinyproxy is refusing connections or firehol is overactive
<acovrig> how can I tell?
<TiK> abhijit: I have 4 one runs windows 7 1 runs ubunu 1 fedora and 1 linuxmint
<mikebeecham> guys..which is the better way to go.  Use the 'recommended' Nvidia drivers, or go to nvidia and download newer drivers?
<abhijit> TiK, ohhhh :-o
<hariom> c3l: I asked the question an hour ago but there is not reply. I thought more people have added in last one hour so asked the question again. Question: Error while doing make on pylucene.
<WillWork4Foo> thanks abhijit but that's not really what I'm looking for. I know how to fix the problem I have, I just can't remember the app name. (and it's not on those pages)
<TiK> abhijit: ones my ubuntu 2 are mine and 1 is my panrets.. can you guess which ones which?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  proberly 6+ Pc's in this house..
<abhijit> WillWork4Foo, its alsamixer
<acovrig> also someone mentioned using FireFox autodetect, how do I do that?
<mike_kay> guess what
<abhijit> TiK, no :D :P
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, :D good.
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  perhaps force a reinstall of that package.
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: i always keep to recommended drivers. Its tested with the distribution and you get updates from the update manager. Only reason for me to use newest nvidia drivers is when i have some problems with graphical glitches and stuff
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, I'm getting colour banding on gradient wallpapers...I'm trying to resolve
<TiK> abhijit: the win7 is my ucles the LinuxMint s my parents and the fedora/ubuntu is mine :O
<abhijit> TiK, :D
<sammarks14> is anyone here that helped me with my problem yesterday?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: are you using the recommended atm ?
<TiK> sammarks14: I wa here but don't remember your program
<TiK> er problem
<mikebeecham> I was...I've downgraded just now to 173 to see if there's a difference, which there isnt
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: then i would give the newest nvidia drivers a shot
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, from the nvidia website?
<sammarks14> Tik: okay, so my problem is that my ubuntu install randomly freezes, or the screen goes black and the computer restarts. When I used the installation disc to install Ubuntu, it went black and restarted during the installation. I ran a memory test overnight to see if that was the problem, and the memory test passed.
<SingAlong> hi all
<chkdsk> I installed ubuntu and then installed xfce+kubuntu-desktop with it. When I last used Kubuntu desktop it used an identical layout to my gnome layout (bar at the top, bar at the bottom, applications in the same place). I had to reinstall ubuntu, and now kubuntu is using the xfce layout. Is it possible to revert to the gnome layout?
<TiK> mikebeecham: i think 195 s the latest linux version
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham, let me do some checking for you first
<mikebeecham> thanks guys
<TiK> sammarks14: ahh you are the netbook guy
<sammarks14> Tik: my only possible problems I think I have now are that it's the X-Server or my processor. The same problem happens in windows, but less frequently.
<TiK> sammarks14: netbook on a desktop?
<Dr_Willis> chkdsk:  you can configure KDE to be how you want.. its  not using 'settinghs' from gnome or xfce..
<sammarks14> TiK: no, I'm using a netbook to chat with you all while I work on my desktop :P
<SingAlong> I have a windows7 pc and an ubuntu netbook. my ubuntu doesnt connect to the net properly. it sort of breaks the connection often while net on my windows7 still works fine
<j0hnboy> can anyone maybe shed some light on my dockbarx install problem: ss + a few misc details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557042
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Should I do "sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-28-generic"?
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, nvidia are advising 256.44?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  you can try. Ive rarely had to fight with package breakage of this kind.
<TiK> sammarks14: oh ok someone installed the netbook edition ona desktop and was compaining of crashes
<itsux2bu> is the -r and the * redundant?   grep -w -r '^setterm' *
<TiK> sammarks14: yesterday
<sammarks14> ah, i see
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: have you tried the 195 package?
<TiK> sammarks14: if it happens in windos as well I would question your hardware
<mikebeecham> is that the 'recommended' drivers within Hardware Drivers?
<sammarks14> TiK: I've got a PNY nVidia GeForce 9800 GT 1GB GDDR3 graphics card.
<sammarks14> if that makes a difference
<TiK> sammarks14: nah I wouldn't think a videocard crashes your system per say
<TiK> would*
<sammarks14> But it could contribute to the freezing.
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: im not sure, check what the dialog says
<TiK> sammarks14: what driver version are you using?
<TiK> nice card btw
<sammarks14> however, yesterday, when i was sitting in a terminal, it printed a bunch of error messages, and one of them said something along the lines of my processor freezing for 61 seconds.
<sammarks14> thanks
<sammarks14> im using the default, because i can never get it running long enough to update the driver
<sammarks14> on windows, im using the latest driver.
<TiK> sammarks14: download the driver on the computer you are on now and transfer it over?
<Tricks> I have just updated my system and now apache doesn't want to start
<sammarks14> TiK: however, I do have integrated graphics as well. Should i plug my monitor into my integrated graphics and see if it solves the problem?
<sammarks14> TiK: I still doubt I'd have enough time to even install the driver
<Tricks> when I start it states that it cannot open the port (80) and it's unable to open logs?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: i would propably try out the driver from the nvidia webpage. its up to version 250 something
<TiK> sammarks14: worth a try
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: just remember to pick the correct version x86/x64
<TiK> Tricks: re you running it as root?
<sammarks14> TiK: well, as of now, I can't even install Ubuntu because I put in a disc, and the installation crashes. I'll try switching the monitors first, then if it doesn't crash, I'll get the drivers.
<TiK> sammarks14: good luck i'll be here
<eynie> has anyone successfuly run glx on intel GMA x3100 after upgrade to 10.04?
<TiK> I think imma recompile my kernel today
<TiK> brb reboot :O
<Tricks> TiK, yup command sudo service apache2 start; also tried sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, i have downloaded one, but when I try to run the .run file it tells me that I'm not root...but it's not giving me the opportunity to enter my root password?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: type sudo infront of the command
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, it opens the terminal but just begins to try to install...I dont get to do anything with it
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: ah, you have to start it from the terminal. Not double click
<saml> hey, in a company network, i notice i can access people's computers with alias instead of ip.  they are all using windows. but can an ubuntu machine be identified with alias too?
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, what would the command be for that mate?
<Tricks> TiK, found it mate, crashed apache2 start process
<saml> by setting up the ubuntu machine. or should i talk to system admin?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: open the terminal and then locate the folder where the .run file is in
<mikebeecham> I'm there...?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: then the command should be sudo ./file
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: if it dont work you need to do a chmod +x file first
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, arghhhh now it wont install because I'm running an x server
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: hehe CTRL + ALT + F1 and then stop the X server. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  . Then you install the file. after that you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<TiK> Tricks: ok
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: if your irc client is running on that machine it might get closed if its not irssi in a screen
<sammarks14> TiK: okay, I have the computer open, and I am going to remove the graphics card in order to get the Integrated graphics to kick in.
<j0hnboy> can anyone maybe shed some light on my dockbarx install problem: ss + a few misc details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557042
<TiK> sammarks14: oh ok
<TiK> j0hnboy: looking...
<j0hnboy> thx
<TiK> j0hnboy: just match the repo's on both boxes and run an sud apt-get update ?
<TiK> that weird...
<TiK> sudo :O
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: how is it working out for you ?
<benovic> how can i redirect all outgoing traffic on port 8080 to localhost?
<mikebeecham> ummm... ctrl-_alt+f1 before writing down the commands....I'm back to write them down :D
<j0hnboy> TiK: ya they are. but i have a newer package installed on work pc b/c of past repo i enabled at one time
<mikebeecham> now about to go try it!
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: hehe
<mikebeecham> brb
<ThinkTank> benovic: you need to setup a iptable rule
<j0hnboy> TiK: & it doesn't "uninstall" when disabling the old repo :(
<TiK> j0hnboy: hmm
<meditator> hello.. i'm trying a bit of scripting  - how to reference a file which has spaces in the filepath ? could anyone help please? thanks!
<j0hnboy> it's a bummer. it's almost as i'm SOL on this. which really sucks. wish i could force install an old package hoping there were no repercussions
<aeon-ltd> meditator: put it in quotes "
<TiK> j0hnboy: I am suspect of your sources.list still though
<TiK> lemme try to install it
<meditator> aeon-ltd,  thanks
<TiK> and see what it says
<zphinx> Is there any way to change the login manager in 10.04? Trying to get entrance running instead of gdm
<sammarks14> TiK: is it okay that I'm running my computer with the case open?
<TiK> sammarks14: yea for now :O
<j0hnboy> TiK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480915/ ... work boxes sources.list
<sammarks14> okay, starting computer
<TiK> j0hnboy: comment out all PPA's for now
<TiK> and run a sudo apt-get update
<ThinkTank> benovic: it should be something like this: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8080 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:8080
<sammarks14> running on integrated graphics
<j0hnboy> TiK: really? like everything in that sources.list i pasted?
<aeon-ltd> zphinx: is entrance another display manager?
<TiK> meditator: /home/tik/File\ With Spaces/test.txt ect.
<niko> .Ev
<zphinx> aeon-ltd: yes.
<sammarks14> hm, my integrated graphics support 1440x900
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: welcome back
<sammarks14> im impressed
<aeon-ltd> zphinx: sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm, it should let you choose
<TiK> j0hnboy: id like to ee the sources.list on the system you are installing from
<TiK> you said thy are identical?
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, thanksmate...installed, but made no difference to the colour banding....and I still have a VERY large plymouth :(
<mikebeecham> grrrr
<benovic> ThinkTank, wow thank you! i was just researching that. thanks alot!
<zphinx> aeon-ltd: tried, i get a choice, but for some reason it goes back to gdm, both gdm and entrance are installed tho.
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: you could try disabling compiz
<mikebeecham> how?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: while you were away i was reading a bit on that
<mikebeecham> ok
<j0hnboy> TiK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/480915/ ... work boxes sources.list (the box im having the problem on)
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: system -->> preferences --> appearance
<aeon-ltd> zphinx: to set it permanently http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/09/06/change-default-display-manager-ubuntu-linux/
<TiK> j0hnboy: let me try to install it first what wa the package name?
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: visual effects, then none
<j0hnboy> TiK: dockbarx
<TiK> j0hnboy: DockbarX ? ok
<zphinx> aeon-ltd: ill have a look, thanks.
<mikebeecham> ok..just tried that...no change
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: damn
<mikebeecham> yup
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: there is one more thing we could try
<TiK> j0hnboy: its not in my repos
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, ok mate...I'm putty in your hands :D
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: give me a sec on this one
<mikebeecham> ok...listen.  Can I leaveyou reading up?  I need to get to the dentist, but will be back in about an hour...will you still be here?
<benovic> ThinkTank, is the interface in the iptables command mandatory? i use ath0(wlan0), but since it should not even leave the computer i am a bit confused
<helloers> Hello, ubuntu dont support screen "Samsung SyncMaster 931BW"?
<j0hnboy> TiK: ya, it needs a ppa. but that's not my problem. dockbarx requires a specific version of gcc-4.4-base, which i accidentally updated toa newer version a while ago i guess on my work pc. so now that i hav that newer version. i don't know how to get the old version back on w/o uninstalling 238989234 packages
<Sbioko> hi
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: propably not, but if your online im gonna whisper you the solution
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.10 does not want to boot after 10.04 upgrade
<ThinkTank> benovic: try without it
<benovic> ThinkTank, k ty!
<Sbioko> It stops on "waiting_zombie_task"
<Sbioko> something like that
<bazhang> Sbioko, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Sbioko> and Caps Lock is blinking
<mikebeecham> i'll stay online....if you use a messenger, you can have my details also if you wish?
<Dr_Willis> helloers:   You using a DVI or VGA connector?  Most monitors shoudl work just fine these days
<Dr_Willis> Sbioko:  thats a hard crash. :(
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: i dont =(
<TiK> hm
<TiK> that was anoying
<mikebeecham> no worries...I'll leave xchat open, so whisper away :D....and thanks for the help!
<ThinkTank> mikebeecham: np
<j0hnboy> TiK: oh well, thx for trying to help man :)
<TiK> j0hnboy: are you compiling it
<helloers> Dr_Willis dvi
<Sbioko> Dr_Willis: and I cant do anything? (((
<TiK> j0hnboy:  on't see why would would need gcc unless you are compiling
<helloers> When i want install, resolution is very low. But when i want start ubuntu i have only black screen...
<cyphase> what's the easiest way to split mp3 files on linux?
<j0hnboy> TiK: u see that ss, http://i.imgur.com/YzAA3.png
<j0hnboy> TiK: it's one of dockarx's depencies dependcies, heh
<j0hnboy> TiK: (if i understand this whole thing right)
<abhijit> hi
<sammarks14> TiK: it's not graphics.
<cyphase> and then i find the answer :). mp3split has an option to split every X minutes
<sammarks14> TiK: during the install, it just restarted again.
<sammarks14> TiK: should i put in my old processor?
<Dr_Willis> helloers:  tell the channel what the monitor/os/pc is doing exactly.
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: OK I removed the kernel using apt-get remove linux-image(and so on) but now I need to remove the entry in grub2s menu. With the old grub I knew how to edit menu.lst but alas everything has changed. I have googled and I cant find which file to edit. Also, unfortunately when I do sudo update-grub I get grub-probe: error: Cannot get the real path of `/dev/sde'
<sammarks14> TiK: I'm gonna replace my processor.
<TiK> sammarks14: still froze?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  the update-grub command is supposed to automate that.. there shouldent bee much need for manual altering of the grub files these days
<TiK> sammarks14: even without the nvidia?
<meditator> i'm trying to start a system using vmware player through the terminal / script could anyone please guide me with the command or a manual wheich i could read for scripting? thanks
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Yes I know but update-grub fails with grub-probe: error: Cannot get the real path of `/dev/sde'
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  its wanting to put the bootloader on sde? is that a flash drive? was it a flash drive?
<jimcooncat> my pxe install keeps failing on "select and install software". How can I tell what is the hangup?
<TiK> Dr_Willis: you can put the bootloader anyhere you ant
<TiK> wat
<TiK> want
<sammarks14> TiK: it didnt' freeze, just restarted. without nVidia
<sammarks14> well, its still nVidia
<sammarks14> but its integrated graphics
<glaucous> What's special about maverick kernel versions? Was wondering if it's safe to install from this ppa: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kernel-ppa
<TiK> sammarks14: so test it out for a while
<adminewb> I'm having trouble on ubuntu, emulating Windows ICS in order to share an ethernet connection to internet, over a local wireless LAN. Been told to try bridging, but I believe ICS is more like behaving as a router not a bridge. Help?
<sammarks14> TiK: i couldn't even install it...
<bazhang> glaucous, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<TiK> sammarks14: download the drivers put ncidia back in and install them :O
<sammarks14> okay
<TiK> sammarks14: what did it do?
<glaucous> bazhang: Hm mkay, thanks
<sammarks14> screen went black, computer restarted
<EasygoingPanda> http://www.coryhardman.com/2010/07/nexus-one-support-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<sammarks14> like i hit some sort of reset button
<TiK> sammarks14: so it installed?
<sammarks14> no
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Grub is installed on sda6. I only have two hard disks (sda and sdb) so I dont know why it wants to find sde
<sammarks14> during the installation it did that
<TiK> sammarks14: hmm
<TiK> sammarks14: try a text mode install with an alternative cd?
<sammarks14> i can do a disc check
<sammarks14> and then a text install
<TiK> sammarks14: trya text instal
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  you cant put the bootloader on a hd that dosent exist. :)
<radi> guys, in open office when i try to enlarge a font size it somehow cuts off the top part of the letters, if i export the file to pdf it looks ok, but while editing the document it looks weird and makes it difficult to align. any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  actually grub would be installed to teh MBR of sda. Im not sure where the sde is comming from.
<adminewb> Is there a better forum for help configuring TCP/IP networking?
<TiK> sammarks14: that weird
<bazhang> adminewb, ##networking
<adminewb> bazhang thanks
<sammarks14> checking disc
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: So how do I correct the files so update-grub will work again?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  check the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' see if tehre is a sde for some reason
<TiK> sammarks14: hmm. yeah you already tried the graphics card and then you have tested the ram so I guess the next logical step isprocessor
<blink> how can i prevent Rhythmbox from maximizing on startup? i just want it as tray icon.
<sammarks14> yup
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: No there is no sde
<sammarks14> well
<EasygoingPanda> (used 10.04) i used nexus one, i hope android device connection, but this problem..> http://www.coryhardman.com/2010/07/nexus-one-support-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<Professor_G> i need shockwave (or shockwave alternitive) for ubuntu?
<sammarks14> here's what ill do, if the disc check passes, ill switch my processor out
<bazhang> Professor_G, none exist
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  you may want to ask in the forums or search the forums for that exact error message. I cant imagine why its saying it.
<Professor_G> bazhang, :(
<sammarks14> if, with the switched processor, the problem still occurs, i know for 100% that it's my graphics
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  or why it would fail even if it cant find it.
<solow> is it possible to have a list of installd applications?
<solow> installed*
<Dr_Willis> !clone | solow
<ubottu> solow: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> solow, dpkg -l
<sammarks14> disc check complete - no errors
<sammarks14> time to switch processors
<meditator> hello, i'm trying to start a system using vmware player through the terminal / script. What command should i use? Thanks
<dreamx> Hi everyone, I'm looking for help to recover an Ubuntu installation on a MacBook Pro with rEFIt after reinstalling Windows 7
<solow> No I mean, like windows has, just a list and a uninstall button
<bazhang> solow, in synaptic package manager?
<sammarks14> uh
<sammarks14> slight issue
<sammarks14> the fan won't come off the processor.
<sammarks14> is it possible for thermal paste to melt into an adhesive?
<Professor_G> :( now how am i to play a shockwave game in ubuntu. in fact i'm not sure if the game is shockwave
<dreamx> I've tried several "solutions" found on the internet, but none seemed to address the problems I have
<Professor_G> :( now how am i to play a shockwave game in ubuntu. in fact i'm not sure if the game is shockwave
<bazhang> sammarks14, this sounds like a hardware issue
<bazhang> sammarks14, try ##hardware
<TiK> sammarks14: not sure
<sammarks14> alright
<bazhang> Professor_G, flash? flash games?
<Professor_G> can someone tell me if this game is shockwave or not?
<Professor_G> bazhang,  not sure what the game is? i don't have it
<rawiramdhan> Could someone help me with restoring my grub (i'm using a LVM)
<bazhang> Professor_G, what game?
<Professor_G> bazhang, http://www.nickelodeon.com.au/games/break-the-damn-game
<Dr_Willis> what an odd name/url for a Game with nickelodeon....
<Pici> Professor_G: Yes, thats a shockwave game.
<Professor_G> Dr_Willis,  he he
<Professor_G> heh heh
<blink> i got Rhythmbox as a startup application. How can i keep it from being visible on screen in startup?
<Professor_G> bazhang,  is there a way of getting it to work
<juxta> NGEN
<bazhang> Professor_G, its just flash. you need to be logged in though
<Pici> bazhang: No, its shockwave.  Not flash.
<bazhang> Pici, shockwave? the others are flash
<zindel> hi, got an HP ProBook 4720s - suspend to RAM doesn't work, any clue?
<solow> I just installed Kkubuntu-desktop, how do I remove everything ubuntu related, that's no longer in use?
<Pici> bazhang: I'm on Windows here. I don't have shockwave installed and it wants me to.
<erUSUL> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Professor_G> bazhang,  i am logged in same thing no game rest of page ok
<dreamx> Any suggestion (apart from reinstalling Ubuntu :P)?
<jimcooncat> my pxe install keeps failing on "select and install software". How can I tell what is the hangup?
<bazhang> Professor_G, well that one game is apparently shockwave, the others like the race game are flash
<solow> erUSUL, this goes till 9.04
<solow> erUSUL, I have 10.04
<Professor_G> bazhang,  can i get it to work?
<Pici> Professor_G: As I told you the other day, there is no version of shockwave for Linux.  You might try running a browser in wine and installing shockwave there, but I have no idea if that is a viable alternative.
<bazhang> Professor_G, that one game? no
<sammarks14> well they were no help...
<Professor_G> bazhang,  :(
<sammarks14> TiK: would it help to say that ubuntu works just fine in a virtual machine on windows?
<erUSUL> solow: should be pretty similar.
<solow> erUSUL, this also removes applications I still use
<solow> erUSUL, I just want to remove applications I cant and dont use anymor
<erUSUL> solow: do not list it in the remove command. or if you are using autoremove. reinstall only those apps you still use
<Magnetro> But Virtual box on Unbuntu for windows is pathetic..
<Magnetro> Might aswell dual boot.
<Pici> Magnetro: Works fine for me.
<bluedot82> hi everyone!
<sammarks14> it works fine for me aswell
<Magnetro> I must be doing something wrong then.
<sammarks14> just runs a little slower
<Magnetro> Pici; or mark.
<sammarks14> you know what, screw it
<bluedot82> guys, does anyone know how to install a language pack to openoffice?
<sammarks14> im just going to install it on a virtual machine.
<Magnetro> Would either of you help me install it by remote veiwer?
<dreamx> So, no one has any idea on how to recover an Ubuntu installation on a MacBook Pro using rEFIt after reinstalling Windows 7?
<solow> erUSUL, that list does not work, at all.
<erUSUL> solow: then i dunno; sorry
<Professor_G> bazhang,  tried the game in wine i get error bad format.
<thrillERboy> Hi, I dual booted Ubuntu with win7, now I want to hide "System reserved" Partition from Places menu and FIle browser
<thrillERboy> how to do it?
<solow> erUSUL, I just noticed I'm using up 200GB of my hd, and all I have is 50gb music. so 150gb of ubuntu/kubuntu stuff....
<KE1HA> bluedot82, Have a look here: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Download_OpenOffice.org_LanguagePacks
<erUSUL> solow: impossible, check the logs dir
<Professor_G> bazhang,  what does this mean
<erUSUL> solow: "sudo du -hs /var/log/"
<bazhang> Professor_G, try in #winehq
<bluedot82> KE1HA, thanks, I will open the site
<erUSUL> solow: or use Aplications>Accesories>Disk use analizer.
<dewman> good morning everyone....Has anyone had success with installing amanda software with a dds4 tape drive running 10.04?
<solow> erUSUL, that's 15M
<KE1HA> bluedot82, And here some basic how-too info for installing and other info: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1935
<lap_dragon> Video games are very slow on my computer. Is there some way I can speed it up?
<Vroomfondle> lap_dragon: what graphics hardware are you using, and which driver?
<erUSUL> solow: then use Aplications>Accesories>Disk use analizer. to find out where the space is going
<bluedot82> great, thanks KE1HA
<lap_dragon> I dunno hold on
<ectospasm> has anyone installed Oracle 11g on their machines?  It seems to install fine, though some (apparently non-critical) windows are partially blank.  This blank problem extends to sqldeveloper.  It seems to load OK (CLI doesn't report any errors), but the main application window is completely blank, and I can't use it.  Any ideas?
<solow> erUSUL, I dont have that tool anymore (cant find it) I'm already on kubuntu.
<erUSUL> solow: there should be a kde equivalent... ask in #kubuntu
<msetim> why pitivi can't handle avi files?
<Vroomfondle> ectospasm: you using Sun's JRE or the free JRE?
<lap_dragon> How do I find out?
<ectospasm> I tried installing the official SUN JRE/JDK instead of IcedTea/etc. I'm currently reinstalling Oracle with the SUN JRE+JDK, we'll see how it goes
<Vroomfondle> lap_dragon: do an "lspci | grep -i vga" to find out your graphics hardware
<MrKeuner> hello, has the package name for gnome-db changed? I cannot seem to find it
<bluedot82> I'm off to some reading. :) Bye!
<adminewb> Having trouble on ubuntu, trying to emulate Windows ICS (which has no such trouble) in order to share an ethernet connection to internet, over a local wireless LAN. Been told to try bridging, but I believe ICS is more like behaving as a router not a bridge. Help?
<ectospasm> Vroomfondle: ^^^
<lap_dragon> I am new to ubuntu, does that mean I run it in the terminal?
<solow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8 any good? :p
<Magnetro> Could anyone sign into remote viewer and get vitrual box or wine to woukd?
<Vroomfondle> ectospasm: I see... that's what I'd try, too. Good luck.
<Vroomfondle> solow: Yup. Now, have you installed the restricted drivers?
<TiK> sammarks14: that because virtual box wmus all the hardware
<Vroomfondle> the ones that come with Ubuntu are Free, and are alright for most stuff but not necessarily good for 3D
<solow> Vroomfondle, I dont think you were talking with me, I was just curious if my video card is ok
<Vroomfondle> oh
<ectospasm> Vroomfondle: I heard the ATI open drivers have finally come of age
<Vroomfondle> lap_dragon: yes, run it in the terminal
<sammarks14> TiK: what's the best VM for ubuntu?
<sammarks14> payware or freeware
<meditator> ok.. i could figure out how to start xp in VMware, through the terminal. Now, how can i close ther terminal window ? it says that if i close the window the application will terminate ?can anyone please help? ... thanks
<KE1HA> Magnetro, yes it can me done with RDT but it's not very responsive due to the amount of graphics being pulled across the network.
<Magnetro> K
<Magnetro> **
<laptop_dragon> ok this is what I got
<Magnetro> Kelha, no way to help huh?
<laptop_dragon> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sburjan> Hello
 * laptop_dragon is lap_dragon , in case you haven't figured it ou tyet
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  you started vmware from a terminal? you are saying?
<Magnetro> I've been struggling to learn unbuntu and it's beating me dadly.
<Magnetro> badly*
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Magnetro
<ubottu> Magnetro: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sacarlson> I can't get my pidgen irc client to run but I guess this one (xchat) is working so I guess I will live with it.
<Magnetro> Manual?
<sburjan> how can I move the close, minize and maximize buttons to the right side of the window ?
<laptop_dragon> So is there anything I can do to improve the performance?
<Magnetro> I know that much.
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  normally i do a sequence like -->  'command &' then 'exit'    to let me close the terminal window.. avoide the close button.
<KE1HA> Magnetro, That problem is not really Linux exclusive, it's a product of the methodology / technology used.
<TiK> sburjan: pretty easy hold on
<Vroomfondle> laptop_dragon: hrm, okay. I think there's only one driver for that hardware.
<laptop_dragon> ugh
<ectospasm> Dr_Willis: if he closes the parent window, the background process will close
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  or you can use 'ctrl-z' to background the task, then the 'bg' command, then 'exit'
<Vroomfondle> laptop_dragon: do "glxinfo | grep -i dri" and see if anything pops out
<meditator> Dr_Willis,  i mean.. just a command .. /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmplayer "/home/****/vmware/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx"
<TiK> sburjan: get "Ubuntu Tweak" it has that option
<ectospasm> meditator: Alt-F2 in GNOME
<Dr_Willis> ectospasm:  not with 'exit'    (from my many years of experience) with the CLOSE button. yes.
<Magnetro> Yeah, this is a great dependable system..
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  if its currently running.. ctrl-z  then bg. then exit.
<Magnetro> I just need to beable to access some windows program
<meditator> ok.. thanks .. let me try
<Magnetro> It's like people undermine unbuntu.
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  in the future use the & method and exit commands.
<laptop_dragon> ok I just installed mesa-utils
<KE1HA> Magnetro, so you need docs on Remote Desktop ?
<Vroomfondle> hrm, mesa is software rendering
<meditator> Dr_Willis, ctrl+z worked .. thanks.. so in the script i should just put 'exit' at the end, is it?
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? klorei heaviside lorenc SHyx0rmZ zindel happyface jazzjunkz zulgaban ZykoticK9 bsaibes_ geoffb sacarlson cdavis abiyyufahmi Lattyware Italian_Plumber laptop_dragon bsaibes zappater fredfall mbeierl Lantizia msetim zzzed Cpudan80 |_ocke morrison6 slinker1 vitor-br lap_dragon dewman radar3d thrillERboy_ brianc
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? rawiramdhan SimonP86 samrose bbguitar zatan_ juxta ganja dreamx jean-claude Mikelevel blink janek hiexpo cell0 Professor_G tankdriver rapsli radi HendriXXX_ ar0nic q_a_z_steve maco2 glaucous Faissal tizbac adminewb Evil_DuDe sebrock abhijit IRCAnswersBot deegee ajox Terminator Dr_Willis logyati helloers xang
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? saml marcuy melter mweijts ionte lonelyibex Chetic metoikos FiReSTaRT Tricks acidflash Tommy_Eee DaZ mt-lith AaronMT aeon-ltd goshawk chkdsk jatt dr770 timmillwood luist derdon Roasted DavidLevin LjL ugliefrog slow-motion malikeye|123 iceflatline Jordan_U popey antonpiatek High_Priest guampa Wardje noplamodo
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? undecim Milos_SD yotta911 Its-me-again gnomefreak acuster [GuS] jhendricks ludri7 kUrld gsr RealOpty jrdnyquist cannonball falcon56215 hariom Sp0nS klappi chazz PewZ ilovefairuz enmand DeEM0N derechtejohannes Termana epure_ dashua master_of_master sipior Cain replman figure002 Janhouse kryptyk MetaBot zcat[1
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? Anubisss [diablo] angelabad plaisthos ColdFyre denny JonathanD gnugr benpro Loffe Renski LjL-Temp KomiaPoika llutz erUSUL kostkon wet Duckling loutasker mneisen aflynn ghostlines mihu bentob0x ThinkTank carandraug troopperi tehbaut Euthanatos blackswan FullFlannelJacke _GoRDoN_ gewt alessiofachechi RudyValen
<FloodBot3> klorei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? ara BuZZ-dEE OkropNick FrozenFire fahadsadah manio nand daglees mneptok rraasch LifeLiner xerox1 coe JoeSomebody pinPoint danlock2 schmidtm_ SwedeMike sacho pdelgallego skyred HinHin eggonlea brorjonas StrongOrder Pitel Andycas Karen_m nikolam kim0 easter_egg yannux edein kibble Gimped mvn071 ogunay VanDyke 
<klorei>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? sticky_ oneman TheNull seekwill vect ryaxnb sailerboy ReleaseX MorbidDK kevr avis Nwab Barridus kish stevecam FunnyLookinHat Freejack` JanC mloven joelmichael Thornton Tobarja red2kic h4z|da mr_danie1 olskolirc grandrew F4RR4R pxlx4ev zilla l34k mrhinkle BentFranklin QPrime Wi1d test34 Hund netsurf3 flashkid
<Magnetro> I need someone to view why VB or wine won't work correctly.
<Pici> Feel free to ignore the spam.
<abhijit> :/
<guampa> ?
<kim0> what's that
<guampa> oh
<Magnetro> Those are my only to concerns.
<vect> god
<kim0> spam duh
<radi> wtf
<epure_> spam yeah but he might be right
<epure_> or not?
<radi> im not using proxy
<ectospasm> Magnetro: what are you trying to do with WINE?
<laptop_dragon> ignore the spam
<radi> im using vergin media :D
<HinHin> I'm trying to drink wine
<Vroomfondle> laptop_dragon: I just googled and found http://www.allquests.com/question/4178086/Intel-945-no-desktop-effects-or-glx-and-glxinfo-crashes.html.   Try "sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-173" then enter your password, and see if it removes anything
<Professor_G> ignore that
<Magnetro> Run streetfighteronline application.
<abhijit> i was busy ..........playin farmville. and that spam....... :(
<zindel> I'm not using proxy either
<laptop_dragon> Why would I want to remove somehting?
<Pici> IGNORE THE SPAM
<laptop_dragon> *something
<gnomefreak> can we please stay on topic
<mr_pinc> Anyone have a recommendation out there for setting up Tomcat and PHP/MySQL on the same server,  I can't seem to find any really good guides to do this
<KE1HA> Magnetro, Ok, just to make sure I know what your doing, your on a Ubuntu Box, and your RDT to a widows machine then running VBOX ?
<meditator> Dr_Willis, ctrl+z worked .. thanks.. so in the script i should just put 'exit' at the end, is it?
<guampa> i'm with you abhijit, be strong, it can happen sometimes
<mneisen> mr_pinc: What seems to be the problem?
<Magnetro> No...
<Vroomfondle> laptop_dragon: according to that page, there was a problem in the past in which the NVidia graphics drivers were accidentally distributed to some people who didn't need them (maybe including you?) and that tends to break things if you don't have an nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> meditator:  a script should have a 'command &' then 'exit' at the end.
<laptop_dragon> ok
<Vroomfondle> because the NVidia drivers overwrite some files
<Magnetro> Not at all, i'm on an unbuntu trying to get wine to work properly
<Magnetro> or get VB working.
<laptop_dragon> I am also having trouble with my sound card.
<laptop_dragon> It isn't working at all
<ectospasm> Magnetro: WINE in my experience only works for very simple programs
<jimcooncat> I appear to be fixed
<mr_pinc> mneisen:  it's not so much of a problem but this is what I want to do.  I want to be able to server both PHP and JSP pages from the same server on port 80 and would also like to serve them from the same webroot, but really i don't know how to go about it or if it is even do able
<Magnetro> That would explain it...
<ectospasm> Magnetro: as for VB, you *might* try the Mono project
<laptop_dragon> Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<laptop_dragon> │ Chip: Realtek ALC262
<Magnetro> Mono project?
<Vroomfondle> hrm... HDA
<Vroomfondle> !hda
<ectospasm> Magnetro: Mono is an implementation of MS .NET frameworks
<laptop_dragon> Sometimes it works on headphones, but even when it does, it makes a high pitched eeeeeeeee
<mr_pinc> And would getting Ubuntu Server edition and just installing lamp and tomcat servers at the same time if that would be the right approach or what
<Vroomfondle> no factoid
<KE1HA> Magnetro, ahh, ok. Well VBOX works well for most things, Wine i has a few issues. If you follow the Linux Installation guide on the Virtual Box Site, and install the Add-On's VBOX works pretty well.
<Pici> !intelhda | Vroomfondle
<ubottu> Vroomfondle: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<derechtejohannes> hi is there a way to automatically shut down idle pci/pcie cards?
<ectospasm> Magnetro: ... .Net on Linux/UNIX
<Dr_Willis> VB = Vague  :)
<Vroomfondle> aha
<Vroomfondle> laptop_dragon: try the link that ubottu just gave me
 * laptop_dragon checks it out
<mneisen> mr_pinc: Same webroot means same virtual host?
<Magnetro> Ectospasm, specific links?
<KE1HA> Magnetro, I've found compiling VBOX from the sources, and adding in the add-on's makes things work much smoothers.
<SandGorgon> does anybody know if XFS makes a tangible difference in performance ? I have heard a hell of lot of DB people say that XFS should be used on the DB machines... so I guess it is good for the desktop as well ?
<mr_pinc> mneisen: uh... i guess.  it doesn't have to be, essentially what I want to do is have the main server be PHP since that is what I am familiar with but also server up JIRA (which is a JSP app) from a /jira folder or something like that
<Magnetro> Don't know how to do that..
<laptop_dragon> That isn't very clear
<meditator> Dr_Willis, thanks
<msetim> why pitivi can't handle avi files?
<Magnetro> -.-''I can't even get my linux to unzip files.
<Magnetro> even with using the command line.
<bazhang> msetim, what are you trying to do
<ectospasm> Magnetro: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<High_Priest> Magnetro, sudo apt-get install unzip
<Professor_G> back to i cant get this darn game to play
<kalg> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ectospasm> Magnetro: did you try the "unzip" CLI program?
<KE1HA> mr_danie1, for lots of smaller files and tables, yes, for pure compiling r/w ext2/ext3 will outperform most of the time.
<Magnetro> Did that Priest tried that.
<KE1HA> mr_pinc, sri that was for you
<laptop_dragon> It wont let me run this command /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<laptop_dragon> or file whatever
<High_Priest> Magnetro, and? unzip does not work?
<Magnetro> Ectop, CLI?
<laptop_dragon> It says permission denied
<jimcooncat> what options are available for 10.04's tasksel?
<ectospasm> Magnetro: Command Line Interface
<Magnetro> Yeah it never works.
<TiK> Magnetro: just a fancy term for terminal
<mr_pinc> Wbat was for me?
<Magnetro> But i'm sure it's just me,
<TiK> agruman: are you trying to uzip more than 1 file?
<shane2peru> I need a good gnome clipboard manager, parcellite hangs up after several days of running
<Pici> jimcooncat: tasksel --list-tasks, or run it with no arguments interactively
<ectospasm> Magnetro: how so?  I just use "unzip myfile.zip" and it works
<msetim> bazhang, i'm importing and avi file and trying to cut it. When I import the pitivi show it on library and I can reproduce it, but when the time line don't show the video and cut button doesn't work
<TiK> er
<High_Priest> Magnetro, how exactly does it not work? any error message?
<TiK> Magnetro: are you trying to unzip for than 1 file?
<KE1HA> mr_pinc, yes overall, you'd probably be better off wiht EXT2/EXT3 over XFS
<jimcooncat> Pici: I don't have that up and running though
<mneisen> mr_pinc: Well, in that case I would recommend installing PHP/MySQL and tomcat; after that, use a reverse proxy to connect your Apache with tomcat, and configure two virtual hosts: One for PHP, one for tomcat.
<Magnetro> It always states non-existing directory or file.
<laptop_dragon> ok nvm
<mneisen> mr_pinc: Read up about that here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<laptop_dragon> I see the list of computers for my codec but mine isn't listed
<crankharder> anyone know how to install virtualbox guest editions for an ubuntu guest?
<Pici> jimcooncat: Heres the results on Lucid: http://pastebin.com/bZmPH4ef
<crankharder> guest additions
<jimcooncat> Pici, I'm doing a pxe install and all I have is a very old install
<KE1HA> mr_pinc, SRI, wow, im out to lunch this morning, disregaurd.
<jimcooncat> thanks Pici!
<bazhang> msetim, not sure there, I've tried others though that do work with video editing such as avidemux et al
<ectospasm> shane2peru: how big is your parcellite history?  I keep mine at ~30 items.  Perhaps you've got too big of a history list, and parcellite crashes?
<laptop_dragon> Codec: Realtek ALC262
<High_Priest> Magnetro, are you sure you got the right syntax?
<Professor_G> the damn thing nothing works right now this so called 'ubuntu' came along
<laptop_dragon> My laptop is a viao
<laptop_dragon> but it is not listed
<Magnetro> positive.
<shane2peru> ectospasm, perhaps, I think I just kept mine at the normal size 20?  let me check
<mr_pinc> mneisen: so if the incoming port is 80 and hte folder is /jira/ I can point them to the Tomcat folder holding the same app?
<bazhang> Professor_G, shockwave is not available for linux to run that game
<Professor_G> bazhang,  shame
<mr_pinc> mneisen:  So if I am using Ubuntu Server edition I should choose to install both LAMP and Tomcat at the same time?  (And openssh since I would want that as well)?
<bazhang> Professor_G, indeed. no need to repeat asking for it
<laptop_dragon> ugh can somebody teamview me or something?
<sacarlson> I can't get my usb flash to boot after a persistant boot install.  In my system bios what setting should I select to boot a flash drive  my choices usb-fdd  usb-cdrom usb-zip? I think there might have been another choice but I forget.
<Magnetro> Me too..
<solow> Are there techniques available to install photoshop yet?
<solow> !manual | photoshop
<ubottu> photoshop: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Magnetro> I need someone to do this for me -.-
<Pici> !appdb | solow
<ubottu> solow: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shane2peru> ectospasm, 25, should I uncheck save history?  would that help?
<bazhang> solow, try the appdb and join #winehq
<xangua> solow: ¿¿
<dogmatic69> could someone help me with getting wifi working on ubuntu10? ive added the settings but cant seem to connect
<ectospasm> shane2peru: possibly, I don't save my history I don't think
<msetim> bazhang, thanks... i will try it. Pitivi is easy... is a pity that does not work
<shane2peru> ectospasm, hmm, that could be the problem right there, thanks!!!  I will try that for a few days, and see if that helps
<stefan33> Ah, finally out of unregistered hell.  Has anyone else seen issues with Switch User on 10.04 (32 bit)?  I have a couple machines that don't seem to want to handle it gracefully, but all my 64 bit machines have yet to show any issues.
<blink> i got Rhythmbox as a startup application. How can i keep it from being visible on screen in startup?
<ectospasm> shane2peru: actually, I'm saving history... I probably have that on two machines that run constantly, no problem either place
<shane2peru> ectospasm, I could even cut it down to like 10, I don't usually I just need some recent stuff, less then 10 copies back
<ectospasm> I've got mine set to 25
<shane2peru> ectospasm, hmm, whatever I did, it didn't like it, it locked up.
<stefan33> dogmatic69:  Stupid question, but do you know your wireless is running OK at that location?  Do you have another device that can connect?
<dogmatic69> ive been searching google and tried some things like : sudo lshw -C network which does not show the wireless card
<stefan33> dogmatic69:  Ahh, you aren't there yet.
<High_Priest> dogmatic69, do you see it with iwconfig?
<mneisen> mr_pinc: Yep.
<dogmatic69> stefan33: ubuntu is in a vm, im using wifi on the host
<shane2peru> ectospasm, well, whatever you do, don't uncheck the save history box, seems to go spastic, doesn't respond to anything now.
<dogmatic69> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dogmatic69> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dogmatic69> stefan33: ^ iwconfig
<stefan33> dogmatic69:  Have you told the VM to give the hardware to the guest?
<osmosis> anyone aware of kvm issues with cpu frequency scaling? i seem to have hit that.
<stefan33> osmosis:  I am running a pair of KVMs and haven't had any problems?
<dogmatic69> stefan33: good point... ill check that quick
<mr_pinc> mneisen: thanks for the help
<mneisen> Welcome.
<dogmatic69> stefan33: ok i added it.. should i restart anything?
<private_meta> How do I deactivate the disk check when booting ubuntu?
<stefan33> You will have to restart the guest, yes.
<joofl> Hey guys, Every time i play a 3d rendered application such as Minecraft using the java runtime or UT3 under wine, my computer just completely exits the application to desktop at random points in play
<stefan33> private_meta:  ?  You want to interrupt the fsck that has run, or you want to prevent it from happening?
<private_meta> stefan33: the latter. The fsck doesn't do anything, it blocks the reboot, I always have to press c to cancel it, so I want to prevent it altogether or I can'T remotely reboot the machine
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, typically your guest OS doesn't need to know what the host OS is using for internet (in your case wireless).  Networking is usually handled "virtually"
<stefan33> private_meta:  It blocks it???  It should block it, it should exit.  How big are the disks it has to check?  It may take many minutes to complete.
<KE1HA> private_meta, sudo tune2fs -c 9999 /dev/sda1  also see man tune2fs
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: its a old laptop and i could not get wifi working on 9.04, im now on 10.04 and want to get rid of windows
<private_meta> stefan33: it's a 40 or 60GB disk, and it NEVER completes
<KE1HA> where /dev/sdax is which ever device you want to change.
<stefan33> private_meta:  I would be careful turning it off, but as KE1HA points out, that's how you do it.
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, if you use a "real" install you'll have to deal with wireless - but in a VM you don't
<KE1HA> I dont recommend it personally.
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: how you mean?
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, you VM won't see your wireless card
<dogmatic69> right
<private_meta> stefan33: well, I wouldn't turn it off if it would finish
<dogmatic69> so how can i know if it will work?
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, use a livecd
<joofl> Guys, most if not all 3d applications cause my system to completely and suddenly exit the application to desktop after a seemingly random amount of time, and then usually a random amount of time post-crash, the system completely locks up. Any logs i can check?
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: good idea... did not thik of that
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: can i just burn the dl onto cd? or is there something special to do with the dl for live cd?
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, just burn the ISO to disk and boot from it :)
<KE1HA> private_meta, That probably indicates some sort of problem, what that is, may be tricky to figure out.
<ectospasm> joofl: I had a machine that did that often, until I decommissioned it.  I'm pretty sure it had a bad memory controller.  I used mprime to verify that.
<joofl> What's mprime?
<meditator> hello - is there a way to open an application in workspace 2 using script?
<ectospasm> joofl: google the "Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search"
<private_meta> KE1HA: Yeah, I figured that one out, it's my Level 100 Aura of Hardware Corruptability
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ectospasm> joofl: they have a tool which can stress test your system.
<dogmatic69> ill give this a try
<ectospasm> joofl: CPU + RAM, not video.
<KE1HA> private_meta, Also look at IO-test for extended Disk I/O analysis.
<ectospasm> joofl: my machine in question died after about 12 minutes of mprime
<ZykoticK9> joofl, what graphics card are you using?
<joofl> that website is un-navigatable lol
<private_meta> Is that in the repository?
<ectospasm> joofl: yeah, it ain't pretty, but mprime is a great tool
<joofl> Geforce 8500GT. It was working absolutely fine until the other day
<Its-me-again> i get an error when trying to use the desktop effects in ubuntu 10.04. it says. "the composite extention is not installed" i know compiz is installed. wht do i need
<KE1HA> private_meta, I dont think so. It's a hardware level test app.
<joofl> I installed the latest drivers from Nvidia the other day, could that break it?
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, grahics driver issue most likely
<ZykoticK9> joofl, YES
<joofl> So should i just return to the suggested ubuntu driver
<ectospasm> joofl: that could, nVidia has been known to release buggy drivers in the past.
<KE1HA> private_meta, Although, IOzone is in the repos, that's good too.
<private_meta> KE1HA: As long as it runs over SSH...
<joofl> I'll go uninstall that driver. brb
<ZykoticK9> joofl, if you can - not sure how to uninstall the nvidia.com driver
<joofl> I am
<joofl> I've done it before
<ectospasm> joofl: did you install the restricted driver Ubuntu suggests, or the actual latest driver?  Some nvidia drivers don't work well with some chips
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<joofl> The actual one from the site
<private_meta> KE1HA: can't find iozone
<joofl> using the .run in commandline
<joofl> I'll go remove it and come back.
<KE1HA> private_meta, yes, there all all command line apps, IOzone is a disk benchmark tool.
<KE1HA> private_meta, its called i0zone3
<KE1HA> whoop iozone3
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, what graphics card are you using?
<joofl> Ok console wont let me stop gdm :S
<private_meta> KE1HA: no such package
<private_meta> oh
<ZykoticK9> joofl, "sudo service gdm stop"
<private_meta> io, wait
<private_meta> nope
<private_meta> KE1HA: no such package in the current repository
<private_meta> I mean, I wouldn't mind GUI tools all that much, but since Ubuntu 9.04 or so Ubuntu doesn't recognize my keyboard, USB ports or touchpad
<KE1HA> private_meta, maybe in a restricted repo or something, have a look here, under file systems: http://ltp.sourceforge.net/tooltable.php
<ilovefairuz> !info iozone3
<ubottu> iozone3 (source: iozone3): Filesystem and Disk Benchmarking Tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 308-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 402 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Chell> Hi all. Does something like a "modern" terminal exist? With features like a fading cursor or smooth scrolling text/characters?
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: hold on
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, if you aren't sure you can use "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal for exact model
<private_meta> ah i only got main, restricted and universe
<rizzuh_laptop> I have a weird error, Gnome refused to accept any mouse input and no program would get keyboard input. I could only select text and change tabs in Chrome. What is going on? I had to put the computer to sleep and resume.
<Its-me-again> Graphics:  Card nVidia C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 2304x800      GLX Renderer GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<KE1HA> private_meta, bonnie++ is another good stress tester I've used in the past.
<private_meta> it would be interesting to know why Ubuntu doesn't recognzie my USB ports, keyboard or touchpad anymore
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: ^
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, have you installed the nvidia driver from System / Admin / Hardware Drivers?
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: yes i did
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, sorry i don't know the issue then (assuming you've rebooted since installing driver)
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: i used the recomended one
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, that's the correct one ;)
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: yes lots
<private_meta> KE1HA: any recommended command line parameters for testing for iozone?
<csis> IdleOne, how do I disable that keyring thingy in 10.04 ?
<KE1HA> private_meta, I think the iozon3 is in multiverse
<rizzuh_laptop> I have a weird error, Gnome refused to accept any mouse input and no program would get keyboard input. I could only select text and change tabs in Chrome. What is going on? I had to put the computer to sleep and resume. This is a HP Pavillion dv5-1101en, running Lucid; haven't had this problem with Karmic.
<private_meta> KE1HA: Yes, it seems to be. I added the multiverse sources, installed it already
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, do you know if you have an xorg.conf right now?  "ls /etc/X11" if you aren't sure.
<KE1HA> private_meta, Run the defaults first, or have a look at the help docs, it's been been ages since I've ran it.
<Its-me-again> its strange cause i could run desktop effects on my old p4 even though it did not do it properly.
<okapi14> hi all, I have this error that I can not fix. Anyone has an idea "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt-gtk-3.6-java_3.6-1~ppa4_i386.deb"
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: ^
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, i saw
<private_meta> Dammit... I can't check the filesystem while running the operating system :/
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: Graphics:  Card nVidia C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 2304x800            GLX Renderer GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, do you know if you have an xorg.conf right now?  "ls /etc/X11" if you aren't sure.
<private_meta> KE1HA: I got serious problems there... I can't use a live disk of any kind, as my cdrom drive ain't working no more, I can't use live system from usb as my usb ain't bootable, and I only have one partition, so I can't dual boot into a different system
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..hows the transition from linux to mac?  is the bash scripting available in mac? is sudo and all these linux tools available?
<private_meta> I feel seriously screwed by my hardware...
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: CPU:       Dual core AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 (SMP) cache 1024 KB flags (sse3 nx lm svm)            Clock Speeds: (1) 2000.00 MHz (2) 2000.00 MHz
<csis> cannonball, NO!
<cannonfodder> ?
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, i don't need all your computer specs...
<KE1HA> private_meta, yes, that's a bit of a problem. Why can't you boot from USB ?
<private_meta> KE1HA: It's an old notebook
<erUSUL> cannonfodder: bash is aviable. not sure if you need sudo in a MACOSX system. the cli tools are different in the details
<KE1HA> private_meta, not Boot-From option in the BIOS?
<private_meta> KE1HA: No from-USB-option at least
<cannonfodder> erusul thanks
<KE1HA> private_meta, Well, you could try Wubi
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: i have everthing needed to run the effects so y cant i
<KE1HA> If you have Windows that is.
<Its-me-again> compiz is installed
<Its-me-again> i have the corect drivers
<private_meta> KE1HA: and what good would that do?
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, do you know if you have an xorg.conf right now?  "ls /etc/X11" if you aren't sure.  (last time asking)
<soreau> Its-me-again: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<KE1HA> private_meta, Would give you access to the native FS without it being mounted.
<KE1HA> or you could try a chroot, and unmount the FS you need to check.
<private_meta> KE1HA: I don't have Windows on that laptop, and I can't install it
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: i do use dual screen would that effect the desktop effects ???
<KE1HA> private_meta, You need one or the other, a funcitonal CD-Rom, or bootable media of some sort.
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, good luck.  Did you see soreau's question?
<private_meta> KE1HA: well, I have neither, didn't have it for the last 2-3 times either when I set up Ubuntu on that machine
<KE1HA> private_meta, How did you install the OS ?
<private_meta> KE1HA: plugged the hard drive into a laptop I borrowed from someone, installed it, plugged it back
<soreau> Its-me-again: With ubuntu's version of compiz, yes, dual screen can affect whether or not you can run ubuntu's version of compiz
<okapi14> hi all, I have this error that I can not fix. Anyone has an idea "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt-gtk-3.6-java_3.6-1~ppa4_i386.deb"
<KE1HA> private_meta, well that is creative :-) .. I use a USB DVD/CD-ROm for that stuff, but that's the only way I can suggest, a Portable CD-ROm drive.
<private_meta> KE1HA: That doesn't work
<KE1HA> private_meta, Out of options mate.
<private_meta> KE1HA: It wouldn't be fun if it were easy now, would it?
<KE1HA> private_meta, you could pull the drive, and stick it in a workstation
<private_meta> KE1HA: that I could
<KE1HA> then umount it and test there.
<private_meta> gotta finish my thesis first, I won't use Linux until on my work computer again until I did that XD
<elbatico1> hy, do someone know how to use the open driver for ATI video card? I don't get it how to enable 3D accelleration.
<Its-me-again> Souljah: there is no composite extention. the command locks my screen
<private_meta> Use a Wood 1 driver, you get it in any golf store... then put the graphics card on a tee and hit it... the parabola the graphics will fly in will be 3D
<abhijit> :-o
<private_meta> *graphics card
<KE1HA> private_meta, however, that wont test you disk controller sub-system obviously, which could also be attributing to the problems your seeing, but could eliminate the disk itself as the problem source.
<IdleOne> private_meta: Please avoid making unhelpful/comical comments. Thank you.
<private_meta> IdleOne: roger
<private_meta> KE1HA: Well, the last time the hard disk inside that notebook broke, the IDE adapter ran wild, had some fun with that
<Professor_G> now where do i find .isos for vurtualbox
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9:  there is no composite extention. the command soreau gave locks my screen
<ZykoticK9> Its-me-again, sorry i can't help
<bazhang> Professor_G, there are no iso for virtualbox
<KE1HA> private_meta, roger that, given your boot-option limitations, that's about all I can suggest.
<soreau> Its-me-again: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'?
<private_meta> Professor_G: if you are thinking about the isos for the operating system, since you are in this channel you can just use the ubuntu mirror for your isos
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<iluminator101> Hi, after i upgraded my kernel my encrypted /home partition does not auto mount, how do i make it automount
<Professor_G> private_meta,  yeah
<private_meta> Professor_G: that sounds like a big "but"
<elbatico1> does anyone know how to enable 3D accelleration for an old ati video card using the integrated driver of ubuntu 10.4??
<private_meta> KE1HA: Thankful for that. I should probably buy a new low-end notebook for server purposes
<erUSUL> elbatico1: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it is not enabled.
<erUSUL> elbatico1: should be by default
<Professor_G> private_meta,  that is a big butt . lol. just google and it works
<elbatico1> erusul: but don't work
<KE1HA> private_meta, well, notebooks don't generally make good servers if high availability and reliability are concerns.
<iluminator101> Hi, after i upgraded my kernel my encrypted /home partition does not auto mount, how do i make it automount
<Its-me-again> soreau: ZykoticK9 http://www.pastebin.org/618400
<elbatico1> i'll check the .log
<elbatico1> thanks for answer
<private_meta> KE1HA: I use it for private purposes because they are silent, are very power efficient and come with keyboard, mouse and screen
<picard1400> KE1HA hey
<KE1HA> hi picard1400
<ZykoticK9> soreau, from Its-me-again's pastebin - is xinerama enabled and twinview NOT enabled???
<private_meta> KE1HA: although in terms of weird looking servers i can't beat the shoe box servers one of my colleagues had
<ikonia> Its-me-again: are you using ubuntu or mint ?
<Its-me-again> ZykoticK9: hold on looking
<ikonia> Its-me-again: as we have discussed this before
<iluminator101> Hi, after i upgraded my kernel my encrypted /home partition does not auto mount, how do i make it automount
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, can I ask what tipped you off to Mint being used?
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: sorry no
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, ok
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, check the pastebin
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, thanks - missed the obvious ;)
<Error404NotFound> how can i make my samba not listen on internet ip address? i want it to be just listen to LAN IPs.
<elbatico1> erUSUL: sorry to bother you, I just take at Xorg.0.log, it seems fine. nothing said some about error. do I have to look for some specific?
<mikebeecham> ThinkTank, I'm back, but xchat crashed....could you post that whisper again mate?
<marcuy> anybody knows how can I solve this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<marcuy>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.6.0-1ubuntu4) but 7.6.1~git20091217.20ee2759-0ubuntu0~xup~1 is to be installed
<sonny_jim> I can't use any other gfx card to boot ubuntu other than onboard
<sonny_jim> I've tried Nvidia, Ati, all just seq fault as soon as the kernel is loaded
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I am experiencing colour banding on 10.04.  I am using 24bit colour, but cant seem to sort the problem out.  Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<elbatico1> I have a problem with my old ati video card. I can't enable 3D accelleration. Xorg.0.log seems errorless, when I try to get some information the command glxinfo answer"display 0.0 segmentation faul";" glxinfo | grep rendering" don't answer me at all. Can anyone help, please?
<elbatico1> hello bluesky
<iluminator101> Hi, after i upgraded my kernel my encrypted /home partition does not auto mount, how do i make it automount
<scheuri> hello all
<elbatico1> hy
<BluesKaj> elbatico1, install mesa-utils
<elbatico1> erUSUL: what is it exactly?
<scheuri> Q: I have a broadband mobile card (working on 10.04) and an intel wireless card in my laptop. Is it possible to share my broadband internet by acting as an AP in an easy way (preferably GUI steps)
<Newa> I'm wondering if I should install fglrx in lucid, now using radeon. Card is Ati radeon 9800 and I'm quite fond of compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> elbatico1, it's the utility that tracks your graphics like 3D and Dir
<elbatico1> erUSUL: ok, i'll try it, thanks
<KE1HA> scheuri, Have a look here for some ideas: http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I am experiencing colour banding on 10.04.  I am using 24bit colour, but cant seem to sort the problem out.  Can anyone help?
<iluminator101> Hi, after i upgraded my kernel my encrypted /home partition does not auto mount, how do i make it automount
<sealibora> is teher a way to start guest session from command line ?
<sealibora> is there
<sealibora> actually just starting another X server and gdm would work as well
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...is there a command that lists all the man pages in my system so that i can grep them
<scheuri> KE1HA: thanks a lot...that appears to be easy, hoping that my broadband modem will be used as outgoing connection
<BluesKaj> !patience |mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<KE1HA> sealibora, Have a looky here: http://ubuntunext810.blogspot.com/2008/09/guest-session.html
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, :D Fair enough
<marcuy>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.6.0-1ubuntu4) but 7.6.1~git20091217.20ee2759-0ubuntu0~xup~1 is to be installed
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, which graphics card ?
<cannonfodder> do you guys know the command hat downloads a webpage...i think was wmirror or something but i really have forgotten what it was
<marcuy> anybody knows how can I solve this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<marcuy> cannonball, wget
<cannonfodder> ah thanks
<marcuy>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.6.0-1ubuntu4) but 7.6.1~git20091217.20ee2759-0ubuntu0~xup~1 is to be installed
<BluesKaj> cannonfodder,  wger
<BluesKaj> wget
<elbatico1> erUSUL: mesa-utils it's allready installed, thanks anyway
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, Nvidia GeForce 7600GT
<cannonfodder> thanks you guys
<helen_black>  hello, I'm running a wine app (frozen throne) but since I changed workspace and came back I've lost it!! the music is still there... what can I do? I don't want to kill it and run it again 'cause it is updating...
<cannonfodder> one more question...is there a command that will list all the man pages or entries  sort of like how "ls" lists files and folders
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, hmm odd , I have the same card , but no problems so far...I have to state the obvious: check to see if it's seated properly
<kind_bud> is there anyway to install a kmp kernal on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> cannonfodder: man -k .
<prince_jammys> (maybe)
<ZykoticK9> cannonfodder, you could try "apropos $foo"
<cannonfodder> thanks you guys
<bazhang> kind_bud, there is no such thing
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you install the recomended driver from hardware in settings?
<RingZer0> I am so impressed with ubuntu... I thought it was just going to be a fad.  and I was wrong.
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, Card is seated properly, I've tried 173, recommended...and now I'm on the latest from the nvidia website
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, brb
<mikebeecham> need to reboot
<ZykoticK9> Gwibber (Lucid) issue with Facebook feed running days behind.  Twitter/Identica working properly.  Issue doesn't seem to happen with 10.10.  Any ideas?
<Pici> ZykoticK9: I remember seeing a facebook related change in the 10.10 changelogs, you'll likely need to install gwibber from a ppa to get that change in Lucid.
<ZykoticK9> Pici, thanks
<BluesKaj> kind_bud, check this out : http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/KMP_distribution,_installation_and_status_check
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj,  back..sorry about that
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, you should be running the nvidia-current driver with your card
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, I am going back into hardware drivers now and going for recommended.
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, ditto what BluesKaj said, nvidia-common is the recommended not 173
<mikebeecham> I downloaded and tried the relevant drivers for my card from nvidia, but there was no difference
<mikebeecham> hey KE1HA I'm still turning up like a bad penny :D
<mikebeecham> KE1HA, yeah, I've tried a number of driver versions now
<mikebeecham> i need to reboot...brb
<BluesKaj> KE1HA, nvidia-current
<KE1HA> rr, yes, sri
<KE1HA> current common, that's the same thing ins't it :-)
<iluminator101> KE1HA, how do i give user permission to access-data file in /home?
<KE1HA> chown {username} /file
<KE1HA> or Samba
<KE1HA> and Share /home
<BluesKaj> KE1HA, I haven't seen "common" used
<KE1HA> :-) it's not, was my error.
<iluminator101> KE1HA, i upgraded my kernel /home is in a different partition, i cant access it, how do i change permission for this file Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop so user can access it
<KE1HA> BluesKaj, in the repos its nvidia-current, which is the 195.36 driver, whihc is way behinfd I think.
<BluesKaj> KE1HA,  behind? current is the recomended driver for the nvidia 7600gt
<KE1HA> Illuminatus, I dont thin it matter what partition it's on, you still need to Share the the file / folder you want other to be able to access.
<masterjail> hi!
<iluminator101> KE1HA, yes how do i do that
<KE1HA> BluesKaj, The drivers cover a wide range of cards, it's not model specific. If you look at the NV release notes, it will tell you which models are supported by that particular driver on a given OS
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, KE1HA listen guys...REALLY sorry to mess you around.  Whilst I was messing with some stuff on the nvidia drivers, I also ran some commands (as found in google) to address the plymouth @640 issue.  Now I've lost compiz and cant get it back....any thoughts
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, the nvidia-current is the driver you need , check this out , it's a tutorial on installing : http://www.pastebin.ca/1921450
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj, will look at that now
<KE1HA> Illuminatus, here's simple Samba Share how-to, should help: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> KE1HA, agreed and the recomended driver for this card is the currentr one :)
<kish> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<masterjail> hello, anyone here got to view videos on apple.com?
<KE1HA> BluesKaj, yep, as as for my 8800GT's and GTX-280's
<KE1HA> as is*
<bazhang> !sysinfo
<iluminator101> KE1HA, yes how do i do that
<KE1HA> Illuminatus, you follow the steps.
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, pass, I dont know allot about compiz
<mikebeecham> KE1HA, ok
<webus> how i can view in which package command setup ?
<webus> i want delete "play" command from ubuntu
<abhijit> Webu, i think its in sox
<ks3> webus, dpkg -S /path/to/command
<noatime> Does anybody know how to make it so the gnome network applet will stick to a network (and keep trying to reconnect) once I tell it which one to connect to?
<noatime> it's irritating when i tell it to connect to one network, and then it loses it's connection and picks a random other one
<magnetron> noatime: are you using network-manager in the default gnome ubuntu?
<noatime> magnetron: yeah
<magnetron> noatime: if you have ever connected to a wireless network, it will create a profile for that network and assume you don't mind connecting to it in the future
<magnetron> noatime: to prevent NM from connecting to that network, you need to remove the profile for that network
<noatime> magnetron: well it's a network that in general I don't mind connecting to
<noatime> magnetron: I just want it to sit still when I tell it a *specific* network
<magnetron> noatime: so right click on NM, choose to edit the netork and remove everything that you want to blacklist
<noatime> magnetron: okay... but you can see why that's not a good solution, right?
<noatime> I'll deal with this problem later.  I have another issue...
<noatime> when the network manager connects or disconnects, I get these notification popups on the top right corner
<magnetron> noatime: just uncheck "connect automatically to this network" for all wireless networks, then
<noatime> magnetron: ah, okay, thanks
<noatime> these notifications, if I move my mouse over them, turn invisible... and then come back if I move my mouse away.
<noatime> it's infuriating, do you know how to make them stop -_-
<masterjail> anyone here managed to view quicktime videos??
<noatime> masterjail: they seem to work with vlc
<abhijit> !restricted | masterjail
<ubottu> masterjail: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<masterjail> ok, thanks
<masterjail> i would use free formats but that doesn't depends on me...
<magnetron> noatime: ubuntu switched notification daemon some time ago. i can't remember the name, but maybe you could switch to the old one
<Hover> has anyone tried to download all files from repo?
<noatime> magnetron: can I just not have a notification daemon?
<Hover> i tried with DownThemAll. but it only downloads the .html of all packages
<bazhang> Hover, you want to mirror a repo?
<noatime> magnetron: is there maybe a way to "tail -f" a list of notifications or something?  so it shows up on some terminal window but nowhere else?
<Hover> something like that.
<bazhang> Hover, explain
<magnetron> noatime: it's possible to write your own notification daemon replacement. it uses DBUS so good luck
<Hover> i want it for my office server so that we can install apps fast enough.
<noatime> masterjail: try "sudo apt-get intall vlc"
<noatime> masterjail: see if that can play your videos
<noatime> magnetron: I don't want a notification daemon, I don't want notifications
<magnetron> Hover: i recommend using apt-cacher-ng
<Hover> we have 512 kbps internet in office with 20+ people using it.so downloading from net very slow.
<noatime> magnetron: when I'm playing a video game I don't need to die because 1/6 of the screen was covered up with "congratulations, you just connected to some wifi"... especially as I play games while riding a bus!
<masterjail> i got vlc, the problem is that videos are embedded on a webpage and cannot download them (or maybe i don't know how to download)
<bazhang> masterjail, apple trailers?
<Hover> so i want to create a local repo.
<masterjail> apple tutorials about itouch, iphone ...
<magnetron> noatime: my guess is that you have some profile in NM that says "auto-connect to linkys" or "auto-connect to NETGEAR"
<Hover> wht does apt-cache-ng do?
<noatime> masterjail: right click, view source, look for ".mov"
<abhijit> !repo | Hover to set up your own repository see all these links and specialy last one
<ubottu> Hover to set up your own repository see all these links and specialy last one: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<noatime> it won't work on every site but it might help
<magnetron> Hover: it creates a proxy repository, one computer downloads .debs and all computers in the network can install them
<KomiaPoika> hi
<magnetron> Hover: it's designed for exactly the situation you are talking about
<Hover> ok.thanks.
<iluminator101> KE1HA, i just wanna give user permission to access this file thats all i tried this chmod 600 iluminator101 Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<iluminator101> it didnt work
<KomiaPoika> how can i have 2 different background pictures in gnome ubuntu? with an external monitor plugged to the laptop?
<Hover> magnetron, ok. letme install it.
<KE1HA> well 600 is for you , try 740 or 750
<masterjail> noatime, i tried but there are not .mov... but i get it doing right click > info > multimedia tab ;)
<masterjail> thanks
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: KE1HA Having real problems now...every time I reboot it tells me that I'm going to have to run in low graphics mode only
<noatime> masterjail: ah, good.  have fun!
<Hover> and..are there any apps to call from pc-to-phone/mobile for free. (not voip)
<noatime> does anybody know how to turn off gnome's notifications?
<mikebeecham> i cannot get into nvidia settings, and when I look at Hardware drivers it tells me that I'm using "recommended"
<noatime> the ones that will dodge your mouse like some kind of prank javascript nonsense?
<TiK> Hover: that is voip
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, what card do you have, and was the resolution ok initially after install ?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, I forgot to mention that the kdm stop translaytes to gdm stop in that tutorial id you are running gnome
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: I'm using a nv 7600GT...everything was fine apart from colour banding on the wallpapers
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: thanks mate, I worked that one out :D
<mikebeecham> when I try and go into nvidia-settings, I see a popup "You do not appear to be using the nvidia x-driver.  please edit your configuration (just run #nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart x-server
<rizzuh_laptop> I have a weird error, Gnome refused to accept any mouse input and no program would get keyboard input. I could only select text and change tabs in Chrome. What is going on? I had to put the computer to sleep and resume. This is a HP Pavillion dv5-1101en, running Lucid; haven't had this problem with Karmic.
<dominicdinada> i shut down my computer and now when i turned it on 2 keys stopped working
<dominicdinada> WTF
<Naznaz> hi, I got a problem with my grub, it never accepts my background image, is this the right channel to ask or is there a grub-specific one?
<masterjail> noatime, it seems like a little video that links with the real video... so i couldn't get it... i'll try another thing... :S
<noatime> masterjail: huh, weird...
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, yes that was the last command in the tutorial sudo nvidi-xconfig
<BluesKaj> err nvidia-xconfig
<lap_dragon> Is there a good free photo editing program for ubuntu? (besides gimp)
<dominicdinada> n key and the key to the left. nothing spilled or dropped on it what the heck
<noatime> masterjail: I guess you probably need to get the proper codec support installed for whatever media player your browser uses
<noatime> masterjail: sorry I can't be more specific than that :/
<Ineluctable> Which Ubuntu cd do I use for a normal laptop?  Is it the desktop or netbook?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: when I do that, I see a couple of lines, ending in "New X configuration file written to '/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, I dont know about the banding issue, but here's a collection of common problems and their respective correction. I let Ubuntu select my driver on my 8800GT's and it's seems to be ok: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<mikebeecham> but now I dont know how to restart x from the console
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, startx
<KE1HA> it's for 8x but the fixes are relevant.
<hiku> mikebeecham: sudo kill -HUP Xorg
<masterjail> i installed gnome mplayer but i can only heard... i can't watch... hehe
<mikebeecham> Fatal server error BluesKaj
<dominicdinada> was there a recent driver update that might cause this to happeV
<dominicdinada> n*
<mikebeecham> Server is already active for display 0
<winnerjake7> hey, does anyone know what you need to run Office 2007 in ubuntu with WINE?
<Ineluctable> Is the netbook cd for only netbooks or is is better for laptops? I am not too sure, because Fedora only has one cd for desktop, or laptop
<hiku> mikebeecham: you could also just do : sudo killall Xorg, that will hard reset it.
<abhijit> Ineluctable, only graphics is omptimized to fit small screen of netbook. all other things are same in netbook and desktop edition
<mikebeecham> hiku: that got me back onto my desktop, thanks
<Ineluctable> abhijit:  Thank You.
<abhijit> Ineluctable, welcome.
<mikebeecham> crap, blues left
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<hiku> mikebeecham: your welcome
<dominicdinada> winnerjake7: why not just use open office
<mikebeecham> hiku, since Blues just left...I'm in a pickle :D
<masa--> how do i reset a user password from the root account ?
<Hover> are there any apps to call from pc-to-phone/mobile through internet for free. (not voip)
<TiK> sudo passwd user
<TiK> hover: no
<lap_dragon> What are some good torrent clients for ubuntu?
<masa--> thx tik
<Hover> ok.
<TiK> cause that is voip
<masterjail> noatime, i think i get it... when right click > info > multimedia tab... you can see the URL of a .mov file that looks like this: http://.......mov?width=640&height=400 ... i had only to copy from http to .mov and play it with VLC!
<al_ektro> Hi, I have a problem regarding mysql server after update from 8.10 to 10.04. The mysql server just wont start, you can see an excerpt of my syslog here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398789/
<dominicdinada> system -> manage users -> click on account and  then change pwd
<Hover> TiK, but voip needs internet in both sides, isnt it?
<noatime> masterjail: cool
<TiK> Hover: no et skype ad an account its cheap
<TiK> get*
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a way to put driver source someplace (or add it to a program etc) so that when a new kernel is installed, the driver gets compiled automagically
<Naznaz> hi, I got a problem with my grub, it never accepts my background image, is this the right channel to ask or is there a grub-specific one?
<magnetron> Hover: i recommend using Ekiga + a SIP-to-phone provider
<abhijit> Naznaz, if you are using ubuntu then ask here
<ActionParsnip> Naznaz: grub or grub2 ?
<aar> Hello, how can I find out whether my ext3 file system has been mounted in ordered data mode?
<Naznaz> grub2
<hsr> Is installing spam- assasin is only about installing one package from synaptic??
<ActionParsnip> Naznaz: http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html
<mikebeecham> KE1HA: reading your link now
<Naznaz> i edited /etc/default/grub and removed the # before the resolution, put the .tga in /boot/grub and also edited the 05_debian
<Naznaz> ok I'll have a look, thx
<Hover> magnetron, SIP to phone provider means, phone/mobile service probiders?
<winnerjake7> !status
<magnetron> Hover: no, it's a provider that gives you a phone number. you can turn your PC into a phone by connecting to your SIP account at the provider
<hsr> How to install spam assasin?
<RingZer0> hsr: go to japan
<magnetron> hsr: it's a spam mail filter, right?
<RingZer0> it's a really good mail filter...
<RingZer0> sa rox
<hsr> RingZer0:
<Hover> magnetron, and to get SIP what must we do?
<hsr> RingZer0: What do you mean?
<magnetron> hsr: i think only some mail clients can be used with it. depends on the mail client
<RingZer0> hsr: duhh... all assassins live in japan
<magnetron> Hover: you need to get an account at a SIP provider
<vaggelis> hey guys. how can i connect to an other server? i am completely new here
<hsr> magnetron
<hsr> magnetron: Yeah
<Naznaz> ok I'll give it a try, rebooting :p thx for your help
<KE1HA> hsr, http://spamassassin.apache.org/  it's for the Mail Server, not a mail client.
<hiku> vaggelis: like how do you connect via windows, or from an ssh client?
<hsr> KE1HA: I was speaking of Mail server...
<KE1HA> hsr, see Docs, and FAQ
<dominicdinada> what on the software / driver side would cause my keys to stop working ? recent update?
<magnetron> vaggelis: which IRC client are you using?
<hsr> KE1HA: Yeah
<vaggelis> hmmm. Ubuntu gnome, xirc
<ksk_> Hello
<ksk_> ther
<KE1HA> hsr, but it's pretty good filter.
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<KE1HA> hsr, you have to teach it :-)
<ksk_> can any one tel me the procedure to install the conky
<ActionParsnip> back, if i crashed out before anyone could reply, i apologise
<magnetron> hsr: which SMTP server are you using? dovecot? qmail?
<replman> i'm trying to get powernowd to work with ubuntu 10.04, but when starting powernowd i get: http://pastebin.com/zSBgsRh4
<ActionParsnip> ksk_: sudo apt-get install conky
<dominicdinada> what on the software / driver side would cause my keys to stop working ? recent update?
<trelayne> hey all, if I want to do software (security) updates on an Ubuntu Server (not desktop) how do I do that from the command line?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: about the automagically rebuild of kernelmodules, have a look into the dkms system (I never used it myself)
<magnetron> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: modify /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines for the repos you don't want, use a # character at the start of the line
<ksk_> hello is ther any for newbies
<hsr> magnetron: I have never tried doing anything with servers.. no idea...
<replman> uh, after modprobe p4-clockmod it works ;-)
<ksk_> please help me
<hsr> magnetron: Would you guide on this?
<dominicdinada> !ask | ksk_
<ubottu> ksk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hsr> KE1HA: Oh..
<ksk_> tell me the conky installation
<ksk_> bro
<trelayne> thanks ActionParsnip
<magnetron> hsr: um, i'm confused. are you currently running a mail server and asking us how to configure spamassassin to filter incoming mail?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: yeah, i've made a real hacky version where the version of kernel is recorded before the reboot, on boot he current kernel is checked against the one in the file and then it compiles the source if its different
<mikebeecham> I wonder if anyone can help...
<KE1HA> trelayne, You may find this usefull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<ksk_> any one is ther for '
<ksk_> ???
<hsr> magnetron: Well i eventually i'll have to test there but now i am testing rather trying spamassin on ubuntu desktop
<mikebeecham> I cant get ubuntu to run nvidia drivers, and if I try and restart X then I'm running in low graphics mode...can anyone help?
<ksk_> me
<ksk_> ??
<replman> how can i load the module p4-clockmod automatically on startup?
<FloodBot3> ksk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> ksk_: ActionParsnip answered you earlier: sudo apt-get install conky
<CosmiChaos> im with nvidia-current and have no third party repo vdpau installed, still selecting vdpau in me-tv just give me black-screen and nosound
<CosmiChaos> any idea?
<trelayne> thanks KE1HA
<mikebeecham> (EE) Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist, 0)
<magnetron> trelayne: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/aptitude.html
<hsr> magnetron: Eventually it will be used on a mail server if it fits the requirements
<mikebeecham> (EE) No drivers available
<BluesKaj> back, had to switch to the laptop
<hsr> magnetron: Now, how should i try it on ubuntu?
<ksk_> okay wait a min lemme run the command first
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: As far as I've heard/read dkms should take care of kernel updates. For example vbox uses it.  dkms manualpage shows some info, but have not found a nice howto yet
<laptop_dragon> How do I port forward on ubuntu?
<TechMiX> Hi All! Is it posible to share internet via an ad-hoc connection? if so, how?
<abhijit> google chrome is crashing after installing recent updates!!!
<abhijit> help
<hiku> laptop_dragon: iptables
<magnetron> hsr: exactly what do you want to test? to my knowledge, spamassasin can't filter any mail if the server isn't HANDLING any mail!
<hiku> !iptables > laptop_dragon
<ubottu> laptop_dragon, please see my private message
<trelayne> thanks magnetron !
<abhijit> TechMiX, yes its possible.
<magnetron> trelayne: i think you want to "update" and then "upgrade". "upgrade" = install security updates
<hsr> magnetron: I want to try spamassasin on ubuntu... if there is a need to setup a mail server, i will try that as well
<KomiaPoika> a pentiumIII is that 32bit or 64bit architecture?
<hsr> magnetron:  but how?
<hiku> TechMiX: see if this helps - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<hiku> KomiaPoika: 32bit
<KomiaPoika> thx
<hiku> KomiaPoika: your welcome
<KE1HA> hsr, without a mail server, you have nothing to test against, so yes, you need PostFix or some level of mail Server.
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: *cries* how I've missed you br
<mikebeecham> i've bought you beer
<hsr> Well at my institute we have a mail server on OpenSuse
<mikebeecham> just in case
<magnetron> hsr: here's a guide for Postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html
<hsr> KE1HA: Well at my institute we have a mail server on OpenSuse
<markusik> list
<dominicdinada> what on the software / driver side would cause my keys to stop working ? recent update? this is pissing me off nothing happened externally didnt spill,drop anything just last night perfect now this CRAP
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you try system/admin/hardware drivers ...previously when you had a desktop /
<magnetron> hsr: that guide also has instructions for installing postfix: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<markusik> help
<hsr> KE1HA: magnetro: please wait.. i'll give more details
<mikebeecham> hi BluesKaj yes I did...since you left, I've tried reverting back to 173, and then back to recommended.  Nothing is really happening.  There are no nvidia settings available and the instructions to install nvidia-current aren't doing anything
<KE1HA> hsr, each Distro is a bit different, but here's a how-too i've marked for reference: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<lap_dragon> nvm
<lap_dragon> I dont need to forward any ports
<abhijit> OMG!! all my web browsers are chrashing after recent updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<abhijit> HELP
<ikonia> !help > BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !help > abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit, please see my private message
<ikonia> sorry BluesKaj
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> :(
<magnetron> abhijit: is the power icon red? maybe you need to restart the computer.
<abhijit> magnetron, no. its not
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok np
<aar> Hello, how can I find out whether my ext3 file system has been mounted in ordered data mode?
<abhijit> magnetron, does this may happen because i am importing photos in f-spot and its total aaprx 9000 photos ? system load is too high?
<oCean_> aar: running 'mount' command should show all options per mounted filesystem
<dominicdinada> what on the software / driver side would cause my keys to stop working ? recent update? this is pissing me off nothing happened externally didnt spill,drop anything just last night perfect now this CRAP
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: as a last ditch option, I am happy to wipe and reinstall ubuntu...but hope not to go that far
<KomiaPoika> how can i get my apple keyboard working? i tried several from control panel, but i can't make special characters, or use the numpad.
<hsr> KE1HA: magnetro: Firewall has to be configurable for controlling the network activity. Suse linux 10 is used as mail server and Squid Proxy for sharing internet among users. The FTP service should be enabled for accessing the network folder. Also the solution for the intranet system, mail management and backup is required.
<magnetron> dominicdinada: what kind of keys? GPG keys?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, let's get back to basics , lspci | grep VGA ,  what's the output ?
<abhijit> :'(
<hsr> KE1HA: magnetro: Spam filter has to filter all the inboxes created on the mail server. The mail server is configured in the campus but mails get forwarded from the hosted site. It should be configurable for blocking or enabling the mails from the specific domain. The list of the spam mails should be displayed with option of temporary release of any mail from the spam list.
<aar> oCean_, this is the output: /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,user_xattr,errors=remount-ro)
<hsr> KE1HA: magnetro: That's all
<KE1HA> hsr, That's about all I cna go ito in the general help section, you probably better off in the #ubuntu-server channel for specific server configureaitons.
<aar> oCean_, I don't think there's anything there re ordered data
<hsr> KE1HA: Oh
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (Rev a2)
<hsr> magnetro: What do you say?
<oCean_> aar: you should explicitly use the data=ordered option in the mount command or in the fstab 'options' field
<dominicdinada> as in the physical KEYS since my n key is B keys are not workin g
<Naznaz> dominicdinada, try killing your xserver and input in the console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<KE1HA> hsr, and addiontally, your server is not Ubuntu, so they may not be able to help there either, you could try opensuse channel
<oCean_> aar: then (re)mount the filesystem and 'mount' command should show the 'data=ordered' option
<magnetron> hsr: well, you didn't ask any question. what do you want us to help you with?
<abhijit> magnetron, ?????
<dominicdinada> Naznaz: Thank i will try
<mastercactapus> hi, i stopped in yesterday about my screen going white on boot up and used nomodeset/xforcevesa but there were no hardware drivers; someone had asked if it goes away after awhile and i didnt know it did but after like 10-20 min or so (havent timed it) it does start working normally; is there something else i can try?
<hiku> aar: check this - http://gnuru.org/article/666/ordered-data-mode
<aar> oCean_, you mean I need to use data=ordered if I want it mounted with that option? Is the default not ordered?
<aar> hiku, thx
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, ok good , do you have a desktop or are you chatting from a diff pc ?
<hsr> magnetron: Spam filter has to filter all the inboxes created on the mail server. The mail server is configured in the campus but mails get forwarded from the hosted site. It should be configurable for blocking or enabling the mails from the specific domain. The list of the spam mails should be displayed with option of temporary release of any mail from the spam list.
<mikebeecham> I am on another machine, so we can do all we want :D
<magnetron> KE1HA: hsr is trying to replace his opensuse server with an ubuntu server
<KE1HA> magnetron, he's wanting to test spamassin on an opsensuse mail server
<mikebeecham> my linux machine is right next to me BluesKaj
<hsr> magnetron: Firewall has to be configurable for controlling the network activity. Suse linux 10 is used as mail server and Squid Proxy for sharing internet among users. The FTP service should be enabled for accessing the network folder. Also the solution for the intranet system, mail management and backup is required.
<oCean_> aar: not sure what de default is, but the default is not shown. To make it explicit, you should use it in mount command or fstab
<abhijit> all my web browsers are chrashing after recent updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! helppppppp
<aar> oCean_, ok
<magnetron> hsr: i saw everything you wrote. twice. now what is your question?
<KE1HA> magnetron, In either case, those are questions better suited in ubuntu-server wouldn't you say ?
<hsr> abhijit: Did you try recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<Pici> abhijit: You know how this channel works, please be patient.
<abhijit> hsr, recovery? for web browsers?
<abhijit> Pici, ok :(
<oCean_> aar: oh, from 'man mount'  "ordered: this is default"
<aar> oCean_, ok thx
<hsr> abhijit: No, try restarting system in recovery mode since you are facing problem after update
<CosmiChaos> can somebody with working VDPAU please highlight and send me the output of " ls /usr/lib/vdpau/ -la | grep libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 " without quotation marks?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: in both desktop and console I got the following "Unable to locale/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<abhijit> hsr, ok i wll try that . thanks
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/BuildingKernelModules#head-d313bd351f90d4f25a2143b7bbcff73f927731f0 :) looks grrovy. Thanks for the tip. DKMS is made by Dell, didn't know that
<aar> oCean_, if the defalt is ordered data, that means taht commands like shred and wipe should work ok on ext3. so what is all the fuss about people warning re the use of wipe on ext file systems?
<BluesKaj> ok, mikebeecham that's fine / normal output
<hiku> CosmiChaos: libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 -> /etc/alternatives/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: cool
<dominicdinada> Naznaz: encodig ? utf8 ?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: seems very straightforward..
<CosmiChaos> hiku, damn i have the same why does i get black screen?
<Naznaz> dominicdinada, uh not sure but think so
<oCean_> aar: I really don't have a clue :)
<hiku> CosmiChaos: no idea. do you have compiz turned on? I have all that stuff turned off.
<aar> oCean_, ok thx
<dominicdinada> Naznaz: well for english/american
<CosmiChaos> ill check that
<Naznaz> dominicdinada, should work fine afaik
<hiku> CosmiChaos: I'm running 64bit and 32bit laptop and desktop both via nvidia cards...quadro fx series
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: yeah man, liking it. Saves my hacky way anyhoo :)
<hsr> magnetron: All right. Just please tell me what does it mean to have mails getting forwarded from the hosted site?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: it's funny actually, last week I was in #rhel asking where I could put a custom module, never got an answer. It was only when you asked that I remembered reading about dkms :))
<shane2peru> apparently I have some non-rhythmbox files in my Music folder, everytime I open rhythmbox it asks to search for codex, any way to fix that?  quiet annoying.
<magnetron> hsr: i'm not sure what it means
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: makes the world go around dude
<shaw1337> Hi all
<shaw1337> I have a doubt regarding partitioning my drive using Gparted
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, sudo chmod a+rw /dev/nvidia
<abhijit> shaw1337, ask
<hiku> shaw1337: like what doubt?
<hsr> magnetron: Is it possible to try spam assasin on ubuntu desktop? Forget the distro based mail server for a while. Linux is linux irrespective of distro. So could you please assist me in using spamassasin on ubuntu desktop?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: cannot access `/dev/nvidia' : No such file or directory
<magnetron> hsr: did you read the guide i gave a link to?
<shaw1337> Gparted !! m not able to partition my drive :(
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: if I can get that going i'm gonna be a VERY happy camper
<hsr> magnetro: This one: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<abhijit> is there any ap which will allow me to keep track of each activity i do ?
<magnetron> hsr: no, that's not the links i have you
<FreshPrince> hi
<bonks> How do I upgrade a package, specifically subversion?
<abhijit> !details | shaw1337
<ubottu> shaw1337: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> hsr: http://www.debuntu.org/postfix-and-pamassassin-how-to-filter-spam
<hsr> abhijit: ap as in?
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shaw1337> Hiku:I have a mount "/" drive of 450Gb and i want to create partitions from it , how to fix it ?
<hsr> abhijit: Did the browser problem got solved?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, ok try this one and we'll know for sure , sudo lshw -C video
<hsr> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: LOADS of info...do you want all of it?
<KE1HA> hsr, Create a VBOX, use the server ISO, and make a mail-server to test it with using the links we've provided. Either way yuo need a mail-server to test it on.
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: it's recognised the card, version a2, 32bits, 66Mhz, and a load of resources
<hsr> KE1HA: Thats what i,m doing
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, no look for a line like this > configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 , or some such
<bonks> I'm guessing ubuntu's apt-get won't see the latest subversion release until someone adds it to the apt-get update list... when does this usually happen and how can I check its status?
<hsr> BRB
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: configuration=nvidia latency 32 maxlatency=1 mingnt=5
<TiK> bonks, if you hav itinsaled
<TiK> installed
<magnetron> abhijit: try "hamster-applet", it's for GNOME
<sergio> ciao per scaricare i film come faccio
<TiK> updates will handle it automaticly
<magnetron> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: sorry, beginning should be configuration: driver=nvidia
<bonks> TiK: I have the previous version installed, i did apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade subversion.. but it didnt upgrade anything
<TiK> not apt-get
<TiK> the GUI update manager
<TiK> when a new vesion is out it will showup there
<bonks> i'm using ubuntu server edition.. is there a gui update manager?
<TiK> do you have X?
<bonks> no
<TiK> weird
<Pici> bonks: no.
<shaw1337> Ubottu: I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and problem , am facing is with partitioning of my /dev/sda1 ext3 , mount point "/ " , Size =457.12Gb ,with /dev/sda2 extended of 8.64Gb and /dev/sda5 swap of 8.64Gb I want to create partition on /dev/sda1 ext3 plz help !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiK> ok then
<TiK> apt-get upgrade will update all programs
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bonks> everytime I do that, it says 0 upgraded, 0 etc..
<hsr> Is there a way to have all the conversation which a user had in X-chat in one box?
<TiK> because there is nothing avaiable or upgrade yet
<Pici> bonks: 'upgrade' doesn't take any arguments.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<Pici> !who
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, ok then something else is not right, but another way might be to drop to a tty and remove nvidia-current , then do the tutorial again.
<jimcooncat> oh, I just got bit hard. I didn't realize that I couldn't share apt-cacher with both Debian and Ubuntu. Any suggestions to replace apt-cacher? maybe squid?
<bonks> Pici: I'm trying to upgrade subversion to the latest version (released today) but apt-get upgrade does not upgrade anything
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: tty?
<Pici> !latest | bonks
<ubottu> bonks: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<mikebeecham> ...I dont mind...if you could guide me through I'd appreciate it BluesKaj
<blackMatrix_NY> hi all. Im stuck with this error. ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config. I couldn't find the package in apt-get ? what package should i be looking for ?
<KE1HA> bonks, if you want a version that's not in the current repo's, you can build the .deb or build form source. both will not be supported from apt-get update
<Pici> bonks: We are not a rolling release, updates don't come down the pipe like that.
<bonks> Pici: that's what I figured, my original question was how can I monitor the status of these upgrades
<shaw1337> abhijit:Ubottu: I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and problem , am facing is with partitioning of my /dev/sda1 ext3 , mount point "/ " , Size =457.12Gb ,with /dev/sda2 extended of 8.64Gb and /dev/sda5 swap of 8.64Gb I want to create partition from my  /dev/sda1 ext3 plz help !
<oCean_> bonks: apt-cache policy <packagename> will show you the package versions installed *and* available.
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 , then after your done , hit f7 to get the desktop
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Try not using KDE4, its still in unstable state..
<bonks> oCean_: thank you that is useful
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | bonks
<Pici> bonks: I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<ubottu> bonks: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<icedwater> Is there any way I can set bluetooth not to start at boot time, or to adjust the default brightness?
<ActionParsnip> bonks: you may find a ppa with the newer version
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Try not using KDE4, use lower stable version
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: sorry, so what am I doing at ctrl+alt+f1....just going through the instructions again?
<hsr> Is there a way to have all the conversation which a user had in X-chat in one box?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: I need to compile an application that requires it though ?
<bonks> Pici: basically I want to know when to expect a new release ... maybe it is discussed on some forum
<KE1HA> bonks, if your looking for 1.6.12 it's accepted in Maverick
<IdleOne> How do I save/exit a file with vim?
<ActionParsnip> bonks: it will come in the usual package review
<KE1HA> :wq
<oCean_> IdleOne: <esc> : q for quit or x! for write and quit
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, yes , but remove whatever driver you installed while i was away
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Oh... hold on lemme see
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I dont know how...sorry mate
<IdleOne> oCean_: thank you
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: ok
<Pici> bonks: For just that package? Check its page on launchpad.
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: What exactly you are doing?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I think it was nvidia 265.44
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: sorry, 256.44
<lap_dragon> um is there such thing as having too fast of a download speed?
<mgolisch> wheres the move stream in pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, wait let me check something first
<mgolisch> its not there in lucid
<mikebeecham> ok mate
<magnetron> hsr: use the /lastlog command
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: im trying to compile the program choqok. cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..
<lap_dragon> My laptop is downloading over 1000kb/s
<hsr> magnetron: where?
<bonks> thanks guys, I think I have all the information for now
<ActionParsnip> lap_dragon: yes, it could starve other systems
<lap_dragon> okk
<magnetron> hsr: "/lastlog hsr" bring up a window with every line that contains the word "hsr"
<lap_dragon> After the download is complete, will they work again?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: i run that command but giving me the problem. I installed kde3 though
<lap_dragon> or should I adjust it?
<RolandD> I guess this is a simple question for the gurus but got me baffled. I am trying to do an rsync connection where the username has the @ symbol in it. How do I escape the @ symbol? I tried replacing it with a + but that didnt work.
<KE1HA> lap_dragon, if its not broke, dont fix it :-)
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: whereis kde3 kde3: /etc/kde3 /usr/lib/kde3
<ActionParsnip> lap_dragon: if you are torrenting etc, i suggest you restrict your speed a little if you have other users or want to use other web based stuffs which need speed
<blindMoe> anyone know off the top of their head which shell will autocomplete previous commands?  ie:  type 'mys' then hit the up arrow and have it find the last command you typed starting with 'mys' ?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<hsr> magnetron: where i should type it?
<ActionParsnip> blindMoe: could always use: history | grep mys | tail -n 1     ;)
<magnetron> hsr: in the same place as the chat text
<bcbc2> blindMoe: CTRL+r
<majdekalel_> hi guys
<Gambit> I have an ubuntu laptop. When I try to install updates with the update manager it unchecks them all during the udate process and doesn't end up installing anything. No errors or anything. Can anyone help?
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: What are you running system with? KDE 3 or KDE 4...give me the exact version
<majdekalel_> hello
<blindMoe> ActionParsnip: hehe I could but I had a server where I could literally just type 'mys' and hit the up arrow and it would search my history for me and autocomplete the string
<hsr> "/lastlog hsr"
<blindMoe> was great for things like connecting to mysql
<ActionParsnip> Gambit: can you use http://pastie.org   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     thanks
<hsr> magnetron: Sorry, i did it unquote.. no effect
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: my system is running ubuntu10.0.4 with Gnome
<ActionParsnip> blindMoe: not heard of that myself, you could even script it and replace mys with $1
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: What is the KDE version?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: it is kde3
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Could you switch to KDE now?
<mgolisch> does network sound work for anyone of you? it doenst seem to detect my network pulseaudio daemon
<hsr> magnetron: no its not working
<systm>  I seem to be having issues with installing nvidia drivers, i seem to keep getting a circular package dependancy issue, with screen-resolution-extra
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Are you on KDE now?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: I want to keep GNOME as my user interface. i just need kde to compile this program because it depends on it
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Sure
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Are you on KDE now?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: what do you mean when you ask If Im on KDE now ?
<Naznaz> i still got the same problem with my grub and the link http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html has the wrong format, according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9083191 but I've done all it says there but it still doesnt work, however I've discovered something that does seem strange to me in my /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jhRDEvvr which seems to set the mono theme even if use_b
<Naznaz> g is true?
<Gambit> ActionParsnip: Well that seems to be working.
<Gambit> Though incredibly slowly.
<pgpkeys> you shoulod only need the kde-devel package to build something for kde plus whatever additional -dev pkgs you need for that app
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: All rigth. Can you open Amarok now?
<Gambit> ~14kbps transfer rate
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, you should be installing the 195.36.24 which is the nvidia-current driver
<MrKeuner> hi how can I get firefox 4 through package manager?
<MrKeuner> beta...
<pgpkeys> you dont
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Could you open Amarok (if you use it), it will help me know the version
<pgpkeys> ubuntu doesn't offer beta versions of the software outside of itself. you have to download that beta seperately. they might or might not have packaged a binary deb of it but i doubt it
<ActionParsnip> Gambit: cool, then try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<ActionParsnip> Gambit: any errors or issues?
<pgpkeys> mozilla.org would know
<hsr> magnetron: There??
<Gambit> ActionParsnip: None so far. It's downloading updates.
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: ok...I've re-run the installation for 256.44, just to see if it puts things back.  If not then I'll go rooting around for that driver and install it
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: firefix 4 is on the mozilla ppa
<pgpkeys> is this amarok NOT a package?
<pgpkeys> if it is, then apt-cache show amarok
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: RIGHT
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, that driver is the proper current driver for your card on lucid , just make it clear ...any other new driver probly won't work
<pgpkeys> that'll give you all the info including version
<icedwater> Anyone using a laptop with the nVidia Geforce 310M?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I've now finished reinstalling 256.44 and have settings back again
<Gambit> Something appears to be wrong with my wifi(completely unrelated) because I've got ~4s lag to my quassel core on the same network... so it'll be a while before I can give you any output or errors.
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, they have several ppas should I be going with their daily ppa
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, NO! the 256 driver is wrong
<pgpkeys> if its from source (a custom build from source) usually amarok -v or --version will give you the info
<icedwater> I tried installing the nVidia driver using Restricted Drivers but it didn't seem to work out
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, or is there a slightly more stable way of doing it
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I know, but I wanted a driver installed, so that at least I had nvidia settings back again
<mikebeecham> now I want to go grab the driver you mentioned and install that one instead
<dominicdinada> where do i look for my hardware keyoard drivers and lspci ?
<Naznaz> i still got the same problem with my grub and the link http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html has the wrong format, according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9083191 but I've done all it says there but it still doesnt work, however I've discovered something that does seem strange to me in my /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jhRDEvvr which seems to set the mono theme even if use_b
<Naznaz> g is true?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: would that be a good logic or not?
<dominicdinada> errrr the logs
<korE_> assume the unassumed
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, so go with daily... OK I see
<pgpkeys> assuming any assumation whether unassumed or assumed makes an ass out of U and Me :)
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, then you have to remove the 256 driver first, the do the tutorial ..but if you think the 256 will work then go for it
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Could you tell me the platform version::It is usually of type - Platform Version 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0) x.x.xx
<pgpkeys> s/assumation/assumption/
<dominicdinada> iptables-restore v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `ufw-user-input':/lib/xtables/libipt_ufw-user-input.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: the command will do it :)
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I am downloading the 195 drivers now...so how would I go about uninstalling the 256 so that I can install 195?
<dominicdinada> well dam that there looks like it could cause my headache
<dominicdinada> :O
<hsr> magnetron: There??
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: sorry, was away. Let me try amorok
<hsr> magnetron: It worked thanks
<dominicdinada> Naznaz: iptables-restore v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `ufw-user-input':/lib/xtables/libipt_ufw-user-input.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, it is not possible to keep firefox 3.6.8 as well?
<DesiArnez6> Can anyone help me uninstall google Earth? I already tried the way mentioned in the Ubuntu Help Section on Google Earth. Installed from website bin download
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: gnome version 2.30.2 ubuntu version 10.0.4
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: sure, its a seperate app
<KE1HA> mikebeecham, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MrKeuner> ok
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: Im not using kde as desktop, not sure if thats creating a confusion
<hsr> magnetron: KH1HA: ActionParsnip: Do you have any spamassasin instllation link for a laymen (More simpler one)??
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: in /usr/bin you will have various binarys to run you many firefoxes, the one named 'firefox' will most likely run 3.6 unless you changed it
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: : iptables-restore v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `ufw-user-input':/lib/xtables/libipt_ufw-user-input.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> hsr: all i did was websearch dude
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, apt-get upgrade converted my 3.6.8 to namoroka so I am confused a little bit
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, drop to the tty as described in the tutorial and remove the 256 driver , you can't be using the driver while trying to uninstall it , because the driver keeps X running , so you have to drop to the tty in order to stopx then remove the old driver ,and reinstall the 195.]
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: its just the daily buld of the 3.6
<dominicdinada> Can this cause a malfunction with 2 keys on my keyoard?
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Do you see Help option in toolbar in Amarok?
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: I dont have Amarok
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: ok, what is the command to uninstall 256?
<abhijit> DesiArnez6, nevigate to the directory where gearth is installed and see is there is any file called uninstall or something
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, so 3.6.8 is gone? that is fine if that is the case
<DesiArnez6> Can anyone help me uninstall google Earth?
<abhijit> no
<CosmiChaos> hiku, no chance, disabled anything compositing related and set xserver extension compositing to disabled, rebooted and tried again, still black screen with vdpau
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: no, its still firefox just a different codename
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: if you install 4.0 then remove the ppa then reinstall firefox 3.6 it will flip back
<kanka_23> can someone help me about my installation on laptop please ?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, what was the command you used to install it , just use remove in it's po
<BluesKaj> place
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: couldn't find it on apt-get install amarok too :-(
<mgolisch> can someone help me setup network sound in PA? it just doesnt work for some reason..
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Don't do that... wait
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I have a file, which ends in .run.  I just went "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-254.44.run"
<DesiArnez6> kanka_23, What are you trying to install?
<KE1HA> DesiArnez6, if you instaled google earth with GoogleEarthLinux.bin then cd~/google-earth then sh uninstall
<CosmiChaos> hiku, have you got libvdpau installed by package?
<mikebeecham> this started the installtion process
<CosmiChaos> hiku, from nvidia ppa?
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<DesiArnez6> Can anyone help me uninstall google Earth?
<sehaj> hi i am not able to access my mmc in card reader
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: "kdedestop --version" - Typr this unquote in terminal
<BluesKaj> ok mikebeecham , do you have desktop with 256 driver ?
<kanka_23>  DesiArnez6: ubuntu. i know how it works about partittions i did it many times to my pc. but now i have the laptop but i think there is a problem.
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: "kdedesktop --version" - Typr this unquote in terminal
<CosmiChaos> ActionParsnip, its about black screen and no sound even no playback at VDPAU output
<abhijit> DesiArnez6, can you read me?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: yessir
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, OK I see
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: kdekesktop --version kdekesktop: command not found
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, what about resolution etc ?
<sehaj> any one
<shmengie> Wish to upgrade rdesktop in ubuntu.  The source package is way outdated and keyboard support stinks in the current flavor.
<sehaj> who can help with mmc card reader
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: do i have to install the kdedesktop to compile this application as well ?
<dominicdinada> nice that no one will help with faulty packages when it killed my keyoard ^^^ checked the logs and need a hand
<kanka_23> i changed smaller the ntfs part but when refresh the page it seems the old values about the parttitons . i mean i can not change it :(
<mikebeecham> all seems fine.  I'm rebooting to see if I get the annoying "low graphics mode" issue....I would say that it's gotten back to how it should be...with the exception of the colour banding, which started this whole mess off in the first place
<CosmiChaos> hiku, ActionParsnip btw only me-tv shows black screen, when i select VDPAU in mplayer it crashes
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: I simply don't understand how you are using KDE... Have you used KDE before?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: grrrr...low graphics mide
<mikebeecham> mode
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, so you went to the nvidia site for this driver , aka a proprietary driver not available in the repositories/package manager
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Can switch user in KDE mode?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: correct mate
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: thats all I know dude. sorry
<kanka_23>  DesiArnez6: i can not change the size of ntfs part. i use orjinal windows. i always format it from backup.
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: let me try that. brb. gotta mail those letters :-)
<hsr> abhijit: ??
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: you know what...dont worry about this any more...I'm going to have dinner then wipe and reinstall Ubuntu
<blackMatrix_NY> hsr: thanks for all the help...ttyl
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Sure
<BluesKaj> did someone recomend it to you , mikebeecham ?
<mikebeecham> I would have everything back the way it was already
<mweijts> [19:05:10] <blackMatrix_NY> hsr: kdekesktop --version kdekesktop: command not found... that should be kdedestop and not kdekestop
<hsr> blackMatrix_NY: Welcome ciao
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: nope, I went and looked for the most recent driver package for my card
<abhijit> hsr, yes?
<shane2peru> what is the first thing to check when localhost/folder in the browser doesn't work any longer?  Seems to have quit working, been a few weeks since I have looked at my localserver stuff, but none the less should work.
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: need dinner...be back soon
<dominicdinada>  iptables-restore v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `ufw-user-input':/lib/xtables/libipt_ufw-user-input.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ----- 2 keys stopped workin and nothig external happened WTF
<shane2peru> I get the forbidden don't have permission error.
<hsr> mweijts: kded --version -  Replace kded with any KDE app name, like kdesktop, kicker, konqueror, etc. That command will show you the KDE version, the Qt version used, and the app's version.
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, best to stick with recomended drivers by the ubuntu developers
<fagel> I use nautilus to connect to a SSH server to browse a folder of files which easily mounts into nautilus. Now the question is can I access that folder outside nautilus (i want to open a file with MatLab without making a local copy).
<hsr> abhijit: Did you try restarting in recovery mode?
<majdekalel_> oh god its very hot here
<trism> fagel: they get mounted to a directory under ~/.gvfs
<majdekalel_> is there any aircondition in ubuntu
<majdekalel_> ..........
<hsr> LOL
<shane2peru> ohh, got it, permissions problem. :)  I don't know when that was changed
<abhijit> hsr, yes. it was f-spot. i was first time run f-spot and i was importin around 9000 photos. my both cores of cpu are using 89% and ram 80% thats why that problem. now everything is ok. (atleast for now!!!! :D )
<shmengie> look under "Applications/Office/Air Conditioning"  if it's not there, then look under ubuntu software center
<majdekalel_> i asked this question before and i will post it again
<Visine> can you install office 2007 with WINE or do you need crossover?
<hansioux> hi, is this the place where i can ask for support information?
<hsr> abhijit: All right
<majdekalel_> can i do domain controller in ubuntu as that in windows
<abhijit> hansioux, yes support for ubuntu.
<abhijit> hsr, :)
<Oer> abhijeet, why is it a problem ? at least you don't have full 100% cpu load, so i think that sounds good.
<majdekalel_> hi guys
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, AC for ubuntu: /etc/init.d/fancontrol start  :-)  sri OT I know
<dominicdinada> !ot | KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<majdekalel_> or thank you
<abhijit> Oer, it IS not problem. it WAS problem. now it solved. thanks for replying.
<hansioux> ok, i have a very newbie question.  I am currently running 10.04, do i get auto update for packages in Ubuntu 10.04.1? or do i have to fresh install?
<fagel> trism: Look at that. How handy thank you
<dominicdinada> !ot | majdekalel_
<ubottu> majdekalel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<majdekalel_> so i can make an active directory ?
<shmengie> It's a bit of a bugger, but it can be done
<majdekalel_> oh yah you mean air-condition
<shmengie> I've found samba simple shares work best
<majdekalel_> thank man
<c3l> how do I reatach a screen if Im logged in with su user?
<shmengie> The simpler, the better.
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, you need lm-sensors though
<majdekalel_> haaaa
<majdekalel_> do you have these sensors ?
<shmengie> You also need an open drive bay to install the thermostat control
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors :-)
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, then run pwmconfig
<majdekalel_> its installed
<shmengie> I need a little direction
<shadowhywind_> Hay all, I just ran dd to clone a harddrive, however fdisk -l shows that 6 of 8 partitions got copied over, but when I open gparted, the entire drive is unallocated without a partition table.. any thoughts?
<shmengie> I want rdesktop upgraded to current rdesktop.sourceforge.net flavor
<Pamela69> How to automate the sudo command ?
<shmengie> any ideas on where to start on that?
<shmengie> su
<shmengie> sudo su
<shmengie> crontab then
<Pamela69> for example I want to do cp t.txt /some/folder/
<Pamela69> but I need sudo cause the folder are protected
<majdekalel_> root@Phonex01:/etc/init.d# fancontrol start
<majdekalel_> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<majdekalel_> Error: Can't read configuration file
<Pamela69> When I do the sudo in console mode and enter the password it work
<joofl> Guys how do i remove an item from a panel? It lets me drag an item in but i can't figure out how to remove it
<shmengie> if you sudo crontab -e
<LjL> Pamela69: and why does it need automating?
<shmengie> you get root
<shmengie> automated
<majdekalel_> whats the problem in this ?
<shmengie> but you need to figure out cron
<majdekalel_> root@Phonex01:/etc/init.d# fancontrol start
<majdekalel_> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<majdekalel_> Error: Can't read configuration file
<FloodBot3> majdekalel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<majdekalel_> oh ok sorry
<MaximLevitsky> joofl: right click on the item -> remove
<JonathanEllis> What email app can has email stationery?
<joofl> I don't have that option
<hansioux> to remove from panel, right click and click remove from panel, if it's not there, it means you have to close that program
<joofl> I'm trying to remove from the admin panel
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, hold on, may be diff for Lucid
<joofl> system > administration
<glassresistor> on the lucid version of netbook remix is there a way to switch from classic to netbook gnome without login/logout
<majdekalel_> lucid ?
<joofl> Is there a Directory where they are stored?
<hansioux> joofl, you mean the main menu?
<joofl> Yeah
<majdekalel_> so what i have to do now ?
<itsux2bu> in top one of the columns is PR.. my task has a PR of 20.. i assume PR is priority.. is that the highest or lowest priority?  how to i make it the highest priority?
<joofl> I made a launcher for the nvidia config panel that i no longer need
<hansioux> goto system -> preference -> main menu
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, the contols / strt / stop etc are diffrent that all : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<joofl> ty
<giri> how to check the port for my gsm modem ?
<IdleOne> joofl: right click on the launcher and remove it
<joofl> Thanks hansioux
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, provided your motherboard sensors are in the lm-sensor packages, not all of them are.
<ale_> Can I help someonw?
<ale_> someone*
<IdleOne> ale_: you need help or want to help?
<giri> how to check the port for my gsm modem ?
<majdekalel_> oh ok
<ale_> <IdleOne> to help
<majdekalel_> its ausus motherboard
<blink> i got Rhythmbox as a startup application. How can i keep it from being visible on screen in startup?
<glassresistor> also anyone know how to make alt-tab show the window and not just the border when switching windows? the is without compiz
<IdleOne> ale_: soon as someone asks a question you know the answer to, give them the answer :)
<KE1HA> majdekalel_, follow the how too, you need to install, then sensor-detest etc
<KE1HA> detect*
<glassresistor> ale_: you should help me
<ale_> IdleOne, ok thanks
<ale_> glassresistor, yes
<majdekalel_> KE1HA talk to me at private plz
<giri> ale_ : how to check the gsm modem port
<jeremyn> how can i tell seahorse that i want to publish a specific gpg key i just created?
<ale_> glassresistor, tell me
<hsr> magnetron: KH1HA: Do you have any ubuntu wiki profile?
<hansioux> I am currently running 10.04, do i get 10.04.1 related update in update manager (or apt-get update)? or do i have to fresh install?
<glassresistor> two things would like to be able to switch from nbr to classic gnome without logging off
<DesiArnez6> Can anyone help me uninstall google Earth?
<hsr> DesiArnez6: What is the setup file format?
<ale_> I don't know if you can do it
<IdleOne> hansioux: if you have been keeping your install updated you are already @ 10.04.1
<glassresistor> and second id like the alt-tab behavior to raise the window its currently switching to and not just bring the borders to the front
<hansioux> IdleOne: thanks
<hsr> magnetron: KH1HA: Do you have any ubuntu wiki profile?
<majdekalel_> oho ok i had downloaded ksensors and its ok
<blink> DesiArbez6: try "sudo aptitude uninstall googleearth-package"
<maco> glassresistor: dont think you can. kde can switch between netbook/desktop without logging off, but there's nowhere other than the login screen to choose that for gnome
<Magnetro> Ehh..
<hsr> DesiArnez6: Did you install from synaptic?
<glassresistor> maco: you could do it in 8.10 or something but they said it was unstable
<DesiArnez6> hsr, I downloaded the .bin file from the official website.
<ale_> try t go System>preference>keyboard
<glassresistor> getting alt-tab normal would be really nice though
<ActionParsnip> glassresistor: i think if you launch the command which launches the NBR interface
<ale_> and schoose your # shortcut
<jeremyn> i can sync one key already with seahorse, but i created another key and want to publish that but i can't find the option to say "publish this specfiic new key"
<hsr> Open a terminal and log in as root or as an administrator
<hsr> Read more: How to Uninstall Google Earth on Ubuntu | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2279483_uninstall-google-earth-ubuntu.html#ixzz0xATygtZ7
<blink> could anyone help me with Rhythmbox?
<ale_> blink; tell me
<glassresistor> blink: problem? describe
<giri> thinking to develop an facebook messenger client for ubuntu, Suggest me if the idea is good or not ?
<Naznaz> hi, can anyone pls post his or her /etc/grub.d/05_debian-theme? Mine is wrecked
<blink> ale_: glassresistor: i got Rhythmbox as a startup application. How can i keep it from being visible on screen in startup?
<ActionParsnip> giri: there are many around, you could contribute to those
<hsr> DesiArnez6: Open a terminal and log in as root or as an administrator
<hsr> Read more: How to Uninstall Google Earth on Ubuntu | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2279483_uninstall-google-earth-ubuntu.html#ixzz0xATygtZ7
<franki> Hallo, nutze 10.04 mit xfce , habe zwei monitore und möchte dualscreens  wallpaper einsetzen. Aber wie  bzw. womit ?
<ChogyDan> Naznaz: http://pastebin.com/5nBic4uM
<glassresistor> blink: um idk do you want it as a server?
<Naznaz> ChogyDan, thanks
<blink> ale_: glassresistor: already unchecked "visible" from gconf but didnt work
<hsr> DesiArnez6: i hope that helps
<ActionParsnip> blink: you could use devilspie to make it run minimised, or use alltray
<glassresistor> where are the alt-tab settings? or what program do it?
<blink> ale_: glassresistor: I just want it to load on tray
<ActionParsnip> glassresistor: if you use compiz, it is configured in CCSM
<glassresistor> blink: hum look at the man rhythembox or rythembox --help
<DesiArnez6> hsr, ok, terminal is open. I will look at the ehow link now
<glassresistor> ActionParsnip: no compiz on a netbook
<blink> glassresistor: couldn't find anything
<glassresistor> idk whys not doing the normal behaviour
<hansioux> to the rhythmbox startup minimized question, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-start-rhythmbox-0-9-6-minimized-511601/
<giri> ActionParsnip: ya there are many but, i am also thinking to integrate the functions like facebook user parsing, for example, if the user puts the group id it scans all the details of that group and give the output in specific formates and many more features like profile editing and password changing and all other what every u can do in facebook,
<Gambit> ActionParsnip: Well everything worked error free. Hopefully that means the GUI update manager will work next time.
<Gambit> ActionParsnip: But if not, at least now I know how to do it via terminal.
<hsr> magnetron: ???????????/
<ale_> blink; you want it isn't open whene you insert a disk?
<Gambit> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much!
<ActionParsnip> Gambit: yeah, should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Gambit: no worries duder
<blink> ale_: when my system boots up, i have it set as a startup application. along with xchat and empathy. everything is minimized beside rhythmbox
<hsr> magnetron:
<blink> ale_: i cant even do that through terminal neither. not clearly minimized. rather close since when it launches it will be on tray first.
<jimcooncat> in the cli, how do I delete all files in a directory dated before 2010-08-01?
<glassresistor> so im assuming metacity handles alt-tab for gnome if there isn't compiz
<glassresistor> looking around gconf but don't see anything obvious like hide windows X
<hansioux> blink: Within the Configuration Editor, navigate to apps > rhythmbox > plugins > status-icon, then uncheck the "window-visible" box and close the Editor.
<maco> jimcooncat: access time or modified time?
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: I'd ask in #bash if nobody replys. They have mad skills
<blink> hansioux: done that and didnt work
<jimcooncat> maco, I'd guess modified time. Actually created time
<blink> lemme restart and see how it goes. be back in a second.
<maco> jimcooncat: hmm find doesnt have an option for creation time
<jimcooncat> maco, I'd guess modified time, then. I can see it with ls -al
<blinkyb> still the same ppl
<maco> jimcooncat: find . -mtime +19 -exec rm {} +
<maco> jimcooncat:  i think
 * jimcooncat bows to the mighty maco and says thanks!
<maco> jimcooncat: thatd delete all files in the current directory and downward modified most recently more than 20 days ago
<blink> hansioux: nothing changed. still pops up
<hiku> maco: jimcooncat try find . -mtime +19 -exec rm {} \;
<jimcooncat> maco, that just might save my apt-cacher. thank you too hiku
<hiku> jimcooncat: your very welcome
<hansioux> blink: can you minimize it once it is up?
<Rou> some one here can help me with ubuntu
<hiku> !ask > Rou
<ubottu> Rou, please see my private message
<blink> hansioux: manually, yes. but i want to prevent it from being on screen. since it runs automatically on startup.
<Rou> im having a problem with eggdrop
<abhijit> !details | Rou
<ubottu> Rou: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rou> when i ./eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf
<Rou> its an error occured
<hiku> Rou: try #eggdrop
<IdleOne> Rou: what is the error?
<Rou> i restart my server
 * Rou as a root .. when trying to ./eggdrop -m
<Rou> the error is invalid command when loading
<IdleOne> Rou: you need to more specific with the errors you are getting
<hiku> Rou: can you pastebin your eggdrop.conf file
<TheSmoke> hi all. when using terminal in gentoo, if i type something and press "page up" key, it completes but there's no such feature in ubuntu. how can i make it work like that?
<maco> TheSmoke: tab key
<Rou> wait
<maco> TheSmoke: you need the bash-completion package too, since upstream bash no longer maintains tab completion themselves
<abhijit> !tab | TheSmoke
<ubottu> TheSmoke: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> TheSmoke: are you used to ksh by chance? i know it uses something other than tab...
<hansioux> blink: i can't find an answer, currently rhythm box starts minimized to tray.  if your rhythm box is up to date then i don't have the solution sorry
<glassresistor> still can't figure out how to make alt-tab bring the window its currently on to the front while im switching
<bcbc2> TheSmoke: look in /etc/inputrc - you have to uncomment a couple of lines
<bcbc2> TheSmoke: or use CTRL+r
<blink> hansioux: i dunno whats wrong with this, since i made everything but still. anyway thanks for your help bro.
<maco> bcbc2: ctrl+r????
<maco> bcbc2: thats for searching through history...
<IceD^> hello
<ascheel> Is there a way to make Ubuntu mount USB drives with full read capability instead of only readable by the person that plugs it in?
<bcbc2> maco: my bad
<IceD^> I have ububtu on my wife's laptop
<TheSmoke> bcbc2: i'm using ctrl+r but page up is a lot easier :)
<IceD^> today wifi (NM) stopped working
<abhijit> !details | IceD^
<ubottu> IceD^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IceD^> just in the middle of the day
<IceD^> ok
<bcbc2> maco: or maybe not.//
<TheSmoke> for example i have written "paster serve --reload development.ini" in my terminal
<ActionParsnip> IceD^: please dont use enter as punctuation, use the entire width of the input box
<TheSmoke> some time later i want to use it again and i type "paster" and press "page up"  and it automatically brings me "serve --reload development.ini" part
<ascheel> Is there a way to make Ubuntu mount USB drives with full read capability instead of only readable by the person that plugs it in?  Reposted the question to specify the external USB drive is vfat
<TheSmoke> maco: yay!! it's in /etc/inputrc
<edbian> ascheel, How does the system know who plugged it in?
<ascheel> edbian: the person logged in at the time.
<dot-slaSh> Hey guys, I'm interested in performing some network data transfer and speed tests, can anyone recommend some tools or ideas of how to obtain speed metrics to show management? I really only know of running '$ time {sftp|ftp|svn|git}' commands to show time of transfer downloads. Any thoughts/ideas?
<dot-slaSh> I'd like to show transfers with time/speed/bandwidth metrics for things like downloading from a central server from across our global WAN.
<IceD^> I got ubuntu 9.10, worked fine last months, today NM stopped working (no icon), when I do /etc/init.d/network-manager restart icon appears, wireless shows as unmanaged, nothing helpful in logs -- (wlan0): supplicant manager state: down -> idle, no updates were installed last weeks, iwconfig shows interface
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: you can add the item to /etc/fstab to specify mount options
<ascheel> dot-slaSh: I recommend 'iftop -f tcp -B' and 'bmon'
<dot-slaSh> ascheel: thanks I'll check those out.
<IceD^> oops, it's 10.04 LTS, not 9.10, sorry
<Rou> IdleOne
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: this is using the automount stuff with Ubuntu.  Can you specify the mount perms with that?
<edbian> ascheel, I'm not sure how multiple users mounting the same fs works but I also suggest you create an /etc/fstab entry and throw in the user,rw   options
<IdleOne> Rou: yes?
<maco> IceD^: look in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  and check that it has managed=true
<hansioux> blink: if you are still there
<blink> hansioux: what?
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: I meant, can you specify the mount perms in fstab to be ready by gnome's automount?
<hansioux> blink: goto your startup application menu, and change the command of rhythmbox to rhythmbox-client --hide
<maco> IceD^: i usually have this happen if i have an improper shutdown
<IceD^> maco, managed: false
<edbian> ascheel, You specify the mount perms using /etc/fstab.  Usually it follows the permissions of the folder it was mounted into if that filesystem doesn't have user permissions
<IceD^> ty
<maco> IceD^: make it true then restart NM
<ascheel> edbian: but that will only affect this one drive, and while that's not a big deal to do that with this drive, ultimately I'd like it to work with any vfat drive I plug in
<maco> IceD^: there may be a nm-system-settings process you have to kill too.... not sure
<maco> IceD^: i usually make it true then reboot
<IceD^> maco, I told "ty" already - means it worked :))
<maco> IceD^: heh ok
<dot-slaSh> ascheel: btw, you should always edit your fstab file then test test test with 'mount -a' I only bring this up because yesterday I spent all day trying to troubleshoot a VM hosted machine not booting because I mucked up fstab. Got it resolve after hours... =/
<edbian> ascheel, Then you want to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/<something>  I'm not as familiar with that.
<ascheel> edbian, thank you.  :)
<blink> hansioux: the command is set on "rhythmbox %U". whats that variable suppose to be? do i keep it as is or remove it?
<edbian> ascheel, Yep. Good luck!  I tried to add a file into that rule to auto sync a music player and I got frustrated and gave up.
<edbian> ascheel, :)
<edbian> blink, Most likely that's rhythmbox's way of saying open this file with rhythmbox
<ascheel> edbian: not sure if it will apply as it's Gnome that's mounting it in user space and not the kernel
<Oliver_> is the sound better in Windows then Ubuntu?
<edbian> ascheel, I think gnome reads the rules in those files.
<ascheel> edbian: thanks again.  :)
<edbian> ascheel, As I said thought I got frustrated so it's possible I'm wrong.
<edbian> ascheel, Good luck!
<ascheel> edbian: It's a better starting point than where I was at!
<edbian> Oliver_, Are you asking the community or a specific person?
<blink> hansioux: nothing changed. still the same.
<edbian> ascheel, :D
<abhijit> do i need to samba installed in order to create ad hoc network between win 7 and my ubuntu?
<edbian> abhijit, Yes.
<Oliver_> edbian: the community
<abhijit> edbian, ok
<edbian> Oliver_, Sound is the same if not better on Ubuntu.
<edbian> abhijit, For file transfers and such.  General TCP/IP is platform independent.
<cmpsalvestrini> abhijit: yes, smaba is always needed to interop Windows and linux in a networky way
<ascheel> Oliver_: The sound on all of my Ubuntu machine sounds the same as it does in Windows for me.  Still sucks on my eee and still sounds awesome on my desktop.
<Oliver_> edbian: alright, thx. but in spotify i feel the sound better in windows? is that because i run it in wine?
<ascheel> cmpsalvestrini and edbian, samba isn't needed to run an adhoc network between them, only to actually use Windows' File and Print sharing.  If you use another protocol, samba is not needed
<edbian> Oliver_, Probably.
<abhijit> cmpsalvestrini, edbian i need to do all transer all types of file between that ad hoc net work
<jimcooncat> well, my apt-cacher is hosed from using it for both Debian and Ubuntu. Does anyone have a better alternative?
<aeon-ltd> Oliver_:it might just b mixer settings are different
<edbian> abhijit, You need samba.
<ascheel> Oliver_: Wine is NOT windows.  It's a good replacement of it, but it is NOT windows, so do not expect it to perform as Windows would
<abhijit> edbian, ok
<cmpsalvestrini> Oliver_: linux sound support has come a long way
<Oliver_> edbian: thx
<ascheel> abhijit: yes, samba is what you'll want to use.
<edbian> Oliver_, Yep.
<toter> I came here around two days ago asking about the new ubuntu font... that no one seems to have and it is impossible to download
<abhijit> ascheel, yah
<Pici> toter: Its not released publicly yet.
<ascheel> toter: I have it.  It downloaded in an update.
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: if it's in fstab it will override gnome's nonesense
<abhijit> now basic question :)
<toter> Pici: I got the font!
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: yeah, but that has to be done on a per-drive basis.  Oh well
<Pici> toter: oh.
<Oliver_> ascheel: ok :)
<Pici> toter: Maybe I missed the release then ;)
<cmpsalvestrini> abhijit: then you really need samba
<abhijit> how to install samba? i am now installing a thing called Samba and SMB/CIFS from software center. is that enough?
<abhijit> cmpsalvestrini, ^^
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: no, on a per-partition basis. You dont mount drives
<toter> Pici: It hasn't been released yet
<Oliver_> someone that knows when spotify in linux will be released?
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: point ntaken
<ascheel> edbian: /lib/udev/rules.d    <--- take a peak instead of /etc
<toter> Pici: Finally... It's such a bureaucracy to get the font... You must be a Ubuntu Member and blah blah blah... Geez, it's just a font!
<toter> I finally found it
<Pici> toter: Its still being tested.
<cmpsalvestrini> abhijit: I believe those are the packages you seek, you should read up at ubuntuforums how to configure samba to your needs.
<edbian> ascheel, Those appear to be binary programs?
<abhijit> cmpsalvestrini, yah sure i wll.
<toter> Pici: I know... But why forbid us to download? I don't understand... Anyway... I got the font
<cmpsalvestrini> toter: where didja find that font
<ascheel> edbian: not on mine.  scripts the same as /etc/udev/.... but far more examples.
<toter> Even though I am not supposed to have
<toter> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1691694/UbuntuBetaNEW.ttf
<Pici> toter: Please don't paste that here.
<edbian> ascheel, Perhaps that's because I'm using Debian and you're using Ubuntu.  Ha ha.  Don't tell the ops though!
<toter> Pici: I already did
<toter> LOL
<ascheel> that's not LOL, toter.
<ascheel> edbian: I think that's a capital offense, no?
<toter> i am so sorry... ops... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1691694/UbuntuBetaNEW.ttf
<edbian> ascheel, Sometimes people act like it :)
<Laban> Hi! Got some problems with audio in 10.04 using HDMI. Anyone care to take a peek? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/121230
<cmpsalvestrini> edbian: debian and ubuntu are copacetic AFAIK...
<edbian> cmpsalvestrini, copacetic   ??
<hansioux> blink: rhythmbox-client --hide works for me in the terminal, so i don't know why it isn't working for you.  hope you find the answer
<ascheel> Pici: o/
<cmpsalvestrini> adbian: as in, friendly, since ubuntu is based on debian
<ascheel> denied...  leavin' me hangin
<cmpsalvestrini> edbian: as in, friendly, since ubuntu is based on debian
<Spiffydude> Hello All, I am making a thin client media box using an NVidia Ion N330 board. I am using a 4GB class 6 USB drive for  permanent storage. What would be the best way to partion/format?
<blink> hansioux: maybe because i am running many applications on startup.
<edbian> cmpsalvestrini, I don't know what copacetic means.
<jimcooncat> edbian: it's more fun when ubuntu users start asking q's in #debian
<edbian> cmpsalvestrini, Thank you for the friendliness though! :)
<edbian> jimcooncat, The people in #debian don't have as much patience as the people here do :)
<spirosvii> kalhspera
<hansioux> blink: close your running rhythmbox and try that command in the terminal, if it works, it should also work at startup when you change the command for rhythmbox in the starup application menu
<delirus> can anyone here give me examples of how to use sfdisk?  the documentation is over my head....
<delirus> (and I can't use cfdisk or fdisk)
<cmpsalvestrini> adbian: it's lingo for A-OK
<cmpsalvestrini> edbian: it's lingo for A-OK
<edbian> delirus, What about gparted?  It's very very easy.
<blink> hansioux: tried that. yeah it is working fine. it only screws up with system boots
<edbian> cmpsalvestrini, Thank you.  I see. :)
<delirus> edbian:  I'm probably in the wrong place.  But I'm trying to repartition my phone, and it just has sfdisk.  I hear people say cfdisk and fdisk won't round things out properly on this device.
<almoxarife> http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/sorting-algorithms-quite-boring-until-you-add-sound-effects-20100819/
<almoxarife> sorry
<edbian> delirus, Hardcore!  I think someone will help you.  Technically not Ubuntu but the same program would have gotten help if being run on an Ubuntu system.  Maybe just don't tell people and they won't ask.
<Spiffydude> lol Good Link
<cmpsalvestrini> Spiffydude: There is a page over at the DNA Lounge website that explains how to make what you want to do. Seems to be a hellishly complicated affair however.
<Spiffydude> Anyone have an Idea for my question?
<Spiffydude> ah
<delirus> edbian:  hehe.  I'm doing and ssh *from* ubuntu, if that helps
<cmpsalvestrini> Spiffydude: for reference, this is the link: http://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/src/kiosk/
<edbian> delirus, Ha!  :)
<Spiffydude> I've made thin clients on hard drives. I just want understand what the main difference if any is in using a flash drive
<Spiffydude> will check it out
<cmpsalvestrini> Small OT: DNA Lounge's owner was part of the original Mozilla dev team
<edbian> delirus, BTW I have no idea how to use sfdisk :P
<delirus> edbian:  I gathered,  but thanks anyway 8)
<ActionParsnip> Spiffydude: one uses a flash based storage locally, the other uses a spindle based storage locally. To the OS there is no difference, it simply sees a block device. The kernel handles the access
<charley__> hi, I have this strange problem: i just installed xldm desktop in my lap, and when i rebooted and loged into that desktop the windows are like if i was doing alt+tab constantly. The focus siwtches between windows and desktop.
<Spiffydude> Gotcha, my main question was just understanding if they should be formatted any differently than a standard drive
<jimcooncat> Spiffydude: What are you storing on it? The whole os, or just your /home?
<Naznaz> hi, my grub background is still not displayed although update-grub tells me the image was found
<ActionParsnip> Spiffydude: ext2 instead of ext3 or 4 will make them last longer
<charley__> it looks like if i was switching between work areas nonstop
<charley__> and i cant work like that D:
<charley__> any ideas what it might be?
<abhijit> charley__, do you mean lxde?
<Spiffydude> OS, enough to boot into gnome and display boxee or mythtv frontend
<blackstar> hello people, anyone knows how to use magic jack un ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> charley__: if you log out and into Gnome, is it ok
<delac> can't reconnect my 3G connection after manual disconnect. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<charley__> ActionParsnip, its normal at start, but then i does the same
<jimcooncat> Spiffydude: that doesn't sound too thin to me.
<Alonea> hi, I am trying to download everything in this folder with wget, but I am a little confused on how it works. http://www.cs.rit.edu/~sps/Courses/CS4/Lecture/
<charley__> in Gnome im able to see a 'new window' terminal like, thats flashing
<charley__> like opening and closing
<edbian> Alonea, Just give it the recursive flag no?
<mgolisch> how do is disable pulseaudio? trying to run it with -vv but its auto respawned by something so it doesnt work
<Alonea> edbian: I did, but it just went up the directory instead of down
<Naznaz> hi, my grub background is still not displayed although update-grub tells me the image was found, any idea why?
<edbian> Alonea, did not.
<edbian> Alonea, Really?
<charley__> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<IdleOne> delac: can you please part #ubuntu-ops if there is nothing else we can help you with
<abhijit> Naznaz, what is the format of the image/
<blackstar_> hello, any know's how to make MagicJack run under linux?
<Naznaz> abhijit, .tga
<sergio__> salve
<winmutt> my ati dualhead has stopped worjung can someone look at http://pastebin.com/AdQkSSn1
<sergio__> !list
<abhijit> Naznaz, listen.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> delac: thank you :)
<Alonea> edbian: I am not sure what I am doing wrong. i did wget -r http://www.cs.rit.edu/~sps/Courses/CS4/Lecture/
<Spiffydude> Thin in the sense that no media will be stored locally all streamed and I was going to remove any other unneccesary programs and boot programs. Pretty much an X session, could be xfce now that I think about it. And run a media client
<unsuprise> exit
<abhijit> Naznaz, some time ago when i try to do the same, then after some experimenting i found that it only allows some limited image type only. not all. and i guess .tga is not supportd. try with .png or .jpg
<edbian> Alonea, The man page says -r is recursive.  Try wget --recursive <file>  instead??
<Spiffydude> But you answered my main question in that I need ext2 instead one of the newer ones.
<edbian> Or just quit
<edbian> god
<earthmeLon> Is there a place where you can see what updates have been put into each kernel version.  I'd like to see what updates im getting by upgrading kernels
<Naznaz> abhijit, okay, I'll try but the 05_debian-theme says .tga works, too. And the images downloaded by apt-get install grub2-splashimages are also .tga, but I'll give it a try. brb
<sergio__> !list
<ActionParsnip> charley__: so in gnome its the same?
<ChogyDan> earthmeLon: aptitude changelog <kernel>
<earthmeLon> thanks ChogyDan
<charley__> ActionParsnip, not exactly the same, but after a while its starts doing the same thing yes.
<earthmeLon> ChogyDan, aptitude changelog 2.6.32.24 and 2.6.32.24-generic and <kernel> all don't work
<ActionParsnip> charley__: ok then shutdown the pc and press every key a few times, they may be stuck down
<ChogyDan> earthmeLon: you have to use the package name, ie, linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<charley__> ActionParsnip, already tried that a couple of times.
<edbian> charley__, Try a different keyboard?
<earthmeLon> Thanks ChogyDan.  I googled kernel changelog instead of kernel patch notes and got better results.  ty ty
<Alonea> edbian: ok, sorry, ubuntu...crashed?
<charley__> edbian, its a laptop
<edbian> Alonea, That's ok
<edbian> Alonea, What were we talking about?
<Alonea> edbian: wget
<edbian> Alonea, ah right.  Try wget --recursive <file>  instead of -r
<charley__> any other ideas anyone?
<Alonea> edbian: same as before, it won't go inside any of those folders
<c3l> can you get past this message without getting adobe reader? "Please wait... ...your PDF viewer may not be able to disply this type of document.... upgrate lates adobe reader.. blabla" I dont want proprietary software!
<edbian> Alonea, What does it do?  Go the wrong direction?
<zeltak> hya guys..was wondering if someone could help me with ssh issues..login is ok but when using ssh (for example now in irc) its really laggy and slow..anyone have any idea whats casing this?
<ilovefairuz> c3l: use evince
<edbian> Alonea, I see.  It's doing the same for me.
<Alonea> edbian: ok, at least I am not crazy then. and I could have sworn I did this before when I actually took this class last year
<edbian> Alonea, ha ha.  I'm thinking maybe they're links or something?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: thanks
<ilovefairuz> zeltak: try using the -C option for compressing data
<zeltak> ok ilovefairuz will do thx
<Alonea> edbian: dont think so. Look at the link in a browser
<edbian> Alonea, Yeah I'm trying to figure it out.
<delac> can't reconnect my 3G connection after manual disconnect. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rvn> hey, how do i connect to an smb share from nautilus? I tried to do smb:/// and smb:/, both failed due to not being able to retrieve a list of servers. i then tried both with a server's name explicitly, failed to retrieve list of shares
<rvn> some of the servers are winxp, the one i want to access is win7
<lanos> opa!
<lanos> alguem sabe bem como instalar uma impressora no linux?
<zeltak> ilovefairuz: still very laggy and slow...i have a N routre dont get it...
<almoxarife> rvn: on the win machine, does the folder you want to see elsewhere already show on the network?
<Karen_m> this channel is leet
<rvn> almoxarife, i'd like to connect to C$, actually
<rvn> almoxarife, in which case it wouldn't/shouldn't
<almoxarife> lanos: usa #ubuntu.pt
<Karen_m> we had 1337 people, back down to 1336
<rvn> heh
<Karen_m> one more and we're leet again
<nitrogoldfish> w00t.
<cmpsalvestrini> heh
<mmaksimov> rvn, don't know about win7, but in XP C$ may not be available
<nitrogoldfish> damn, overshot.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lanos> alguem sabe instalar impressora no ubuntu?
<rvn> mmaksimov, it's always available on every NT-based windows, it's hidden to windows comps by defaul
<Pici> !br | lanos
<ubottu> lanos: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rvn> t
<almoxarife> rvn: you need to first insure that the folder on the win machine is setup as shared,
<rvn> almoxarife, it's always shared on every nt-based machine unless explicitly unshared
<lanos> a blz
<c3l> ilovefairuz: I still cant get past the message, using evince
<rvn> almoxarife, it requires login tho, which i dunno how to do via nautilus
<mmaksimov> rvn, no you have to uncheck "use simple file-sharing something..." under Tools->Options in explorer to make it available.
<trism> Alonea: it is a problem with their robots.txt, they disallow /~ so everything under there won't be automatically fetched by wget since it respects robots.txt (except index.html since you specifically asked for that)
<rvn> almoxarife, does smb:/user:password@server/share work?
<ilovefairuz> c3l: where do you see the message?
<straterra> Hmm..whats the easiest way to install Broadcom STA on 10.04?
<Alonea> trism: ah. any way around it or no?
<rvn> mmaksimov, that option is only available under xp, and it's available even while checked anyway
<redLAW> Hi to all. I have problem with the pppd demon . I can get to VPN to my VPS in USA. This is log from system http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/V4ktRMm6 Anybody kind to help
<abhijit> !broadcom | straterra
<ubottu> straterra: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<c3l> ilovefairuz: its instead of the content, well it is the content
<ilovefairuz> c3l: in a browser?
<mmaksimov> rvn, I just know I had problems connecting to C$ via smb, and unchecking that simple-sharing thing solved it
<almoxarife> rvn: the easy way to share and see shares on ubuntu is to right click on a folder (pick one) and set it to share, if you are asked to install packages, do, then see if your nt/folders are visible, at a min you should see the login for the nt machine if you were to click on one of the nt/folders
<rvn> that's not available under win7.. perhaps linux requires a public share to be available in order to produce a list instead of enumerating like windows can
<edbian> Alonea, I'm thinking about this.  Imagine if you did wget -r www.yahoo.com.  And the recursive went down.  They we wanted it to.  When would it end?  Ever?  You'd have a wget of the entire internet probably.  It makes more sense to go up.  We're getting confused because this particular website is a file tree.  Not a web like the rest of the internet.
<c3l> ilovefairuz: in the pdf viewer, evince
<ilovefairuz> c3l: take a screeenshot
<almoxarife> rvn: that would be a folder on the ubuntu side
<Alonea> edbian: wget has a layer limit of 5 unless you specify more
<edbian> Alonea, Is that so.
<mmaksimov> rvn, did you try smb://<ip-address>?
<edbian> Alonea, Did you try chaning it?
<rvn> mmaksimov, no i didnt
<Alonea> edbian: yes. I did. and I think trism hit it. its robots.txt
<edbian> Alonea, Look at -np option
<mmaksimov> rvn, try then ;)
<cached> Say i have access to N machines, and I have N tasks to run. Is there a good way of distributing all of those tasks?
<Alonea> edbian: tried that too. I think they added something to block wget
<delirus> anyone have tips on using sfdisk?
<redLAW> Hi to all. I have problem with the pppd demon . I can get to VPN to my VPS in USA. This is log from system http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/V4ktRMm6 Anybody kind to help
<edbian> Alonea, RIT added something?
<ActionParsnip> cached: you can ssh onto each one and launch a task for each
<mintux> I need a calendar software with alarm that alert on special date and time I defined . what software can I use ?
<cached> ActionParsnip: if i have the list of commands and the list of servers in text files, is there any way to do it without requiring O(n) work on my part?
<Alonea> edbian: maybe. I don't quite get what trism was talking about. they did update the system this year. I do see the robots.txt file though
<nitrogoldfish> mintux: cron? :)
<cached> ActionParsnip: well, technically Omega(N)
<it-hero> does anyone know a good monitoring app similiar to conky or gkrellm that i can use to monitor remote servers
<mintux> nitrogoldfish: does it has gui ?
<rvn> doesn't work by ip either
<ActionParsnip> cached: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DistributedComputing
<ActionParsnip> it-hero: snmp :)
<it-hero> ya i thought of that
<cached> ActionParsnip: i was hoping i wouldn't have to go that route, since these are all one-time scripts. oh well, i might as well just write my own distributor
<nitrogoldfish> mintux: no : (
<it-hero> and also cacti and nagios
<c3l> ilovefairuz: http://img5.imageshack.us/i/201008202030401278x1006.png/ actual pdf is at http://polisen.se/Global/www%20och%20Intrapolis/Blanketter/Pass/RPS_531.2_pass_underarig.pdf
<mmaksimov> rvn, is that machine's share accessible from other windows machines?
<nitrogoldfish> mintux: at least not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> cached: there are distros made for it
<mintux> hmm
<trism> Alonea: if you run the recursive wget with -d (for debug) you will see wget reject the files based on robots.txt, so it is definitely that
<Peeteer> Hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> cached: one pc acts as the head adnd the others join
<rvn> mmaksimov, on any other windows machine i can authenticate using net share to the generic IPC and then access any folder on the machine via SMB syntax
<edbian> Alonea, I'm not sure!  I'm trying a bunch of different sites.  Appears none of them will download recursively like we want.  I'm doing things like: wget --recursive -np www.yahoo.com    or debian.net
<mek||malloc> Is there a reason the ubuntu website has the 64 bit edition flagged as, "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<umc> hey guys. I installed ubuntu today, over a mandriva install, but kept my /home partition, including my .ssh folder, but now when I try to ssh into another box, I get "Permission denied (publickey, keyboard-interactive)" any idea why it doesn't use the keys from ~/.ssh ?
<trism> Alonea: as for workarounds, I would use a bit of python and wget to grab the files, but may be more work than just manually grabbing them
<cached> ActionParsnip: i don't think a distro is what i'm looking for. all i really want is one machine to go through the list, ssh into the other machine, run the command, and download the results it gets. shouldn't be too hard to write.
<Peeteer> Wow, i see many questions here, i wonder what are the chances mine will be answered
<edbian> Alonea, Yeah.
<mek||malloc> umc: You probably just need to clear your ~/.ssh /know_hosts file
<cached> ActionParsnip: (doing that for each machine)
<abhijit> !ask | Peeteer
<ubottu> Peeteer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alonea> trism, edbian: GOT IT. wget -e robots=off --wait 1 http://your.site.here
<edbian> trism, Do you think something in robots.txt is blocking wget from retrieving the entire thing?
<edbian> Alonea, Nice
<umc> mek||malloc: thanks for the tip, I'll try that too
<Peeteer> okay, thank you :)
<berkay_> Hey
<ActionParsnip> cached: there is a distro where each cpu command eis sent to a different pc rather than a bulk task afaik
<trism> Alonea: ahh didn't know you could do that, excellent
<cached> ActionParsnip: that's a bit overkill for my situation, but thanks anyway =)
<mek||malloc> Someone care to comment? Is there a reason the ubuntu website has the 64 bit edition flagged as, "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<edbian> Alonea, Do you need the wait?
<cached> mek||malloc: increased RAM usage maybe?
<ActionParsnip> cached: if you go the ssh way you can easily script it
<trism> edbian: and yes, the Disallow: /~ is what was blocking it, since all the files were in a user directory
<berkay_> Can i ask my questions here? I have a sound problem.
<cached> ActionParsnip: that's the plan =)
<Alonea> edbian: not necessarily, but its considered polite to not spam the server....especially since they have a robot file in the first place
<umc> mek||malloc: didn't work. it just asked me if I want to add it to the list of hosts, but after saying yes I got the same message
<abhijit> !ask | berkay_
<ubottu> berkay_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Peeteer> So my after a few months,  i could get my girlfriend to install ubuntu since it really would fit her needs. She is pretty lazy but after a while she gave in. She installed from Wubi installer, on a sony vaio vgn-ns11j machine, and the thing is that , she can not log in or do anything, because the numbers of her keyboard doesnt work
<Peeteer> *my girlfriend
<mek||malloc> berkay_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting Take a look at that
<ActionParsnip> mek||malloc: 32bit is more supported by 3rd party developers and some hardware manufacturers
<edbian> Alonea, Very good!  :)
<mek||malloc> ActionParsnip: Ah ha, that seems like a logical explanation.
<sergio__> salvve
<ozzloy> my window manager won't start.  but i can start vim from a terminal via export DISPLAY=:0.0; gvim
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> Peeteer, I'm assuming you tried num-lock key?
<ActionParsnip> mek||malloc: brother seem to only like 32bit on their site from what I've seen, to name one
<ozzloy> how do i get my gnome desktop back?
<Peeteer> it is a laptop
<edbian> Peeteer, It still has a num-lock key...
<Naznaz> hi, i got a warning considering my locale: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/13Bu4ib8 anyone knowing how to fix it?
<Alonea> edbian: and I don't need the files right this second so its free to take a while. I am trying to help out a friend at another uni. they are expected to know c++ without taking any classes on it
<berkay_> I have Realtek AC883 sound card . I cant get my front panel sound output working? What should i do?
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: press alt+f2 and type: nautilus ,press enter
<ozzloy> if i try to start nautilus, or a bunch of other programs, i get "floating point exception nautilus"
<edbian> Alonea, Ouch!
<edbian> Alonea, Better learn quick!
<ilovefairuz> c3l: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20490
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you get the current driver installed ?
<ActionParsnip> berkay_: run: sudo lshw -C sound ,to find the acual chip
<Peeteer> yes, i know, but im pretty sure she did, actually numlock isnt turned on by default, and i dont need it to be turned on for the numbers to work on my sony vaio
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, yeahh... alt+f2 doesn't even work.  i have to ctrl+alt+f1 to even get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: yikes, what about if you boot an earlier kernel?
<Alonea> edbian: yeah, poor girl. I took this ages ago and knew the professor keeps his stuff up forever. she is trying to learn it asap before her classes start.
<berkay_> ActionParsnip  , I did that. Its N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller .
<ActionParsnip> berkay_: ok, that is your sound chip
<edbian> Alonea, Good luck!
<abhijit> !sound | berkay_
<ubottu> berkay_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> bye.
<Rou> berkay_ : what is the command to add user in ubuntu terminal
<ActionParsnip> berkay_: check in alsamixer that its not muted and the sliders are cranked
<c3l> ilovefairuz: adobe really stands up to their reprutation
<c3l> ilovefairuz: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | rou
<ubottu> rou: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<mek||malloc> ozzloy: I think I'd try a memory test and or run a live disk and see if you are having similar problems... Unless this is something that recently started happening and once was fine.
<berkay_> ActionParsnip: I did that.
<berkay_> Rou: I dont know.
<Rou> erk
<Rou> anyone ?
<JK3MP> Is this the best place to ask a question about a LINUX specific programming question?
<Peeteer> It took reaaally long to make her install ubuntu since she is pretty lazy about computer stuffs, and it sucks we got stuck at this point, and if i would be present at her computer it would be easier but right now we live in a different country and i have no idea why her numbers dont work. Pretty annoying.
<ActionParsnip> berkay_: cool, then copy the product line from the lshw output, see if there are any guides or bugs logged
<razass> few qs is 10.04 ready for production webserver use?
<Pici> JK3MP: No, a channel for your programming language is probably best.
<ActionParsnip> razass: yes, its officially released
<edbian> JK3MP, Perhaps #linux
<razass> great
<Rou> Pici : how to add a user in unbuntu ?
<Rou> ubuntu*
<razass> and can it handle the i7's hyperthreading? or do you only get the 4 physical cores with 10.04?
<RingZer0> I changed to ubuntu recently... one of the things I love about kde (vs gnome) was the built-in colorpicker.... is there a widget like that for ubuntu/gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Rou: the factoid tells you all you need to know. Just read
<Peeteer> Rou, there is an option for user and groups
<Pici> Rou: the command is 'adduser', see its manpage for more help.
<nitrogoldfish> RingZer0: you could always use kubuntu (ubuntu with KDE)
<Rou> ok
<RingZer0> I stayed in the "tray" and remembered the last 30 colors you picked... each had a context and ability to copy the HTML color code, RGB color code, etc...
<JK3MP> Pici thank you.
<JK3MP> edbian, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> razass: I don't use multicore but I would imagine it does
<edbian> JK3MP, Good luck
<JK3MP> edbian, Thanks. lol
<Peeteer> Rou or also if you need GUI go with, System - > Administration -> Users and Groups :)
<razass> ActionParsnip: ok I just wasnt sure if the multithreading was part of the proc or needed to be OS supported
<RingZer0> nitrogoldfish: nah... i really prefer gnome (or LXDE)).
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you get the current driver installed ?
<RingZer0> but do ya'll have any ideas for a built-in panel-based color picker?
<ActionParsnip> razass: should be. Boot to livecd and run: cat /proc/cpu | less ,to check
<Maletor> Is RAID 0 striped across 6 drives generally a bad idea due to the high risk of failure?
<razass> ActionParsnip: I am building the server now so thats why im asking :)
<RingZer0> Where do I get more items like "drawer" and "eyes" for the panel?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: there are more points of failure, drives are cheap and the speed will be phenominal. Keep backups up to date and you are laughing
<umc> Maletor: yes. if any of the 6 drives fails, you lose all the information
<Peeteer> So does anyone have any idea why numbers dont work on a sony vaio vgn-ns11j laptop after a fresh install of ubuntu with wubi installer, apart from the numlock key idea of edbian ?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: could go for 3x2 or raid10
<Naznaz> hi, i got a warning considering my locale: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/13Bu4ib8 anyone knowing how to fix it?
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: How do you mean 3x2?
<magicianlord> Peeteer: did you unlock the numlock?
<Maletor> RAID 10 seems redundent for me since it's mostly media.
<tkinlok> I have a problem with the package manger - I try to install biff, but the package manager removes comsat which biff needs.  I try to install comsat, the package manager removes biff.  Any way around this?  I need both installed for biff to work.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: each drive in a raid 1 but the 3 logical drives in one big super raid 0 "drive"
<RingZer0> Maletor: redundancy when used with the word backup is never a bad thing
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you get the idea
<mek||malloc> ActionParsnip: Not that I'm suggesting you read but the resource http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403064 was also helpful regarding the 32 v. 64 bit distros. Thanks again for the insight. I think I'll stick with 32 bit for now.
 * RingZer0 using 64 right now...
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: The thing I don't like about RAID 5 is how it can't be a boot drive
<RingZer0> I have to take advantage of my i7
<ActionParsnip> mek||malloc: 64bit helps with sound encoding and video encoding, stuff like that
<Maletor> I have to create 3 partitions, boot, swap and root
<RingZer0> ActionParsnip: and your cores :)
<Spiffydude> raid 5 cant be a boot drive?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: have an sdcard with grub2 on it to then boot the raid
<ActionParsnip> RingZer0: huh?
<Spiffydude> I have a Raid 5 server running right now.
<Peeteer> magicianlord: since mine wasnt turned on by default, i dont think her was, but i will ask her next time she will be around the computer, i just try to gather as many ready options as possible since she is very lazy with computers , and installations, and such, and i really dont think it was the num-lock but i will ask her
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: is there a tutorial for that?
<stealth_> Hey guys, got a newb question. Basically, I need truecrypt on linux. I got the tar.gz file but so far no matter what guides I have looked at its not working at all for me
<stealth_> So how would I install the tar.gz file?
<Spiffydude> extract the tar.gz
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: or rather could you be more verbose?
<mek||malloc> stealth_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149561
<Naznaz> hi, i got a warning considering my locale: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/13Bu4ib8 anyone knowing how to fix it?
<delac> can't reconnect my 3G connection after manual disconnect. Does anyone know how to fix this? Connecting after replugging the usb-modem works though.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: ild image its around. If you have an understanding of raid you can setup the drives as you wish
<Maletor> Also I have all my data in RAID 5 now so the ONLY way for me to go about changing the RAID number around (since it is software) is to backup everything right?
<will> Hi. I keep running into this issue where my X session seems to freeze. The mouse cursor is frozen with some icon (that looks like a word doc), but I can't click on anything/any other window. But the windows themselves are being updated (I have another IRC window open, that is still working, for example)
<Oer> yes, you better backup data using software raid, Maletor
<will> Just wondering if there's something I can restart to make this all work again...
<gladiator> whats would be the location of cache in google chrome?
<Atlas> general file permissions question: do services like apache and vsftpd access files with the permissions under "other"?
<Atlas> gladiator, app data iirc
<Peeteer> So does anyone have any idea why numbers dont work on a sony vaio vgn-ns11j laptop after a fresh install of ubuntu with wubi installer, apart from the numlock key idea of edbian and magicianlord ?
<FBP> Hi. I have a 64 bit pentium. Do I download amd64 or i386?
<will> amd64
<will> FBP: --^
<Atlas> it doest list them as a files though, its one gigantic blob
<FBP> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: I believe $HOME/.config/ someplace or $HOME/.google
<gladiator> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. let me try
<ActionParsnip> FBP: if you want a 64bit OS, grab them AMD64 iso
<Peeteer> by the way i did try to google it :)
<Nijverheid> in ubuntu 10.something, I do a2enmod php5 (to get php5 working with apache and it says ERROR: Module php5 does not exist! even though it's clearly in mods-available... help? plz :)
<mek||malloc> I think it would probably be .chromium or some such, rather than .google
<ActionParsnip> FBP: if you have less than 3Gb RAM and only need web browsing and desktop stuff like that then 32bit is great
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: if its 10.10 then your support isn't here so the something is important
<mek||malloc> Nijverheid: sudo apt-get install php5 ?
<sergio__> salve a tutti
<Nijverheid> mek||malloc: already installed
<Nijverheid> ActionParsnip: I'll check now
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<berkay_> Hey! I still cant get any sound from my front panel. my sound card chip is "N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller" I think i actually get sound from both Front and Rear ,but sound is very low from front. and I cant serparte them. It says only one output.
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nijverheid> ActionParsnip: Lucid
<mek||malloc> Everyone should: emacs -nw ~/.bashrc -> + alias install='sudo apt-get install ' -> source ~/.bashrc
<Atlas> berkay_, use the back then :)
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: good, you are fully supported here :)
<Nijverheid> ActionParsnip: good to know ;)
<xmad> Nijverheid, I had the same problem, you just have to add php5 manually on apache
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: How would I install grub2 onto a SD drive? I mean, how would it know where to look for my drives, how it mount my drives? Would I point it at /dev/md1? So many questions...
<xmad> I don't remember exactly how I did it but it was too simple
<cranil> hey guys how good/bad is Ubuntu on Dell Studio?
<ActionParsnip> cranil: depends on the exact hardware
<Nijverheid> xmad: haha, I'll google it. Cheers for the tip though :)
<Atlas> cranil, depends
<ActionParsnip> cranil: check the hcl
<mek||malloc> ^ ?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: use the ubuntu livecd and the grub2 doc and you can install it there
<flux_> hi there. my laptop is kind of broken, but when i manage to get ubuntu working, it is a charm! the problem is, it only boots 1 / 2 times and since i updated after lucid default install, it always breaks when x is started. how can i failsafeX, since the live CD ALWAYS manages to boot? i tried removing "quiet splash", even adding single user boot - but then it breaks when the framebuffer is loaded (all my computers do then)
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I can't use the liveCD if I want to set up RAID, I would need alternate.
<flux_> i tried searching for it and googling for it - i even managed to do so before, but after grub2 got introduced i cannot even disable x at startup at all
<flux_> which would be enough
<mek||malloc> I've been pretty well supported for ubuntu on every dell I've tried...  back to a dell latitude c400 laptop
<Nijverheid> uggg, I just remembered I installed php5 from source >_< this is going to be fun lol
<xmad> Nijverheid, I tried adding how to do that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but it was blocked couldn't add it and now I forgot how :(
<cranil> I'm buying the one which is Rs. 48,400:
<cranil> http://www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/home/notebooks/laptop-studio-1555/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-studio-1555&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&~ck=mn
<flux_> the live cd somehow understands my laptop's difficulties, thus starting failsafeX, but unfortunately the desktop does not
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: sure, I think you MAY be able to have the sd card in the system at install and set it to mount as /boot and install grub to it in one move :)
<Atlas> flux, are you sayng you dont want/need x at all?
<DormantOden> hey, is it possible to run multiple kill commands in bash?
<flux_> would be a charm for debugging purposes, but i cannot find gdm anymore...
<mek||malloc> flux_: So you've tried changing your /etc/inittab or whatnot to boot into multi-user mode with no X and then manually startx / initx?
<ActionParsnip> DormantOden: sure: kill pid1; kill pid2; kill pid3....
<flux_> since upstart got introduced i do not have a inittab
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: Also, can I remove a partition if I want. I have a swap in md2 in RAID 0 across 4 drives. Can I get rid of this and throw it onto the RAID5?
<mek||malloc> DormantOden: You can write a bash script
<jrendil> hello
<flux_> so i can set my machine to run in runlevel 4 using inittab?
<mek||malloc> #!/bin/bash
<DormantOden> ahh, I did somthing silly with my script. Thanks =P
<Atlas> does apache2 access file with root privaledges?
<jrendil> is anybody here knowledgeable about dmraid ?
<maco> flux_: runlevels, 2, 3, 4, and 5 are all the same in ubuntu...
<mek||malloc> Or, I believe you can use && @ DormantOden
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: should be ok. I'm too tired to make a call like that dude
<flux_> oh i see
<mek||malloc> That's what I was thinking, at least until you can update whatever libs are causing your problems
<mek||malloc> Or see if the problem is your xorg.conf, something with xrandr
<BluesKaj> !who | flux_ , mek||malloc
<ubottu> flux_ , mek||malloc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mek||malloc> Or if it's gnome, (or fluxbox) whatever window manager you're using.
<mek||malloc> Sounds like an X problem to me, though
<flux_> cannot i mv /etc/init/gdm* to prohibit gdm?
<stealth_> K guys, i tried following the instructions for installing truecrypt on 10.04 but its still not working, anyone mind guiding me through it/
<mek||malloc> BluesKaj: Sorry about that. Will do.
<mek||malloc> flux_: You also may wish to see what kernel you're using versus what kernel is loaded on the live cd
<alkisg> Usually in ubuntu apt-get is suggested instead of aptitude, but I couldn't find any reason for preferring apt-get in google. Any pointers?
<flux_> i tried booting the cd kernel already
<dawning_> Howdy - I've just set up a Mirrored LVM - anyone have experience with how sturdy these things are?
<DormantOden> mek: I'm writing it in a #!/bin/sh script, and although using ';' or '&&' works for everything else, it dosen't seem to work for kill commands :/
<BluesKaj> alkisg, apt-get in google ?
<DormantOden> mel: but if it really should, I guess there's somthing i've missed in the scipt
<DormantOden> *mek:
<Nijverheid> it must be said, the most frustrating thing is that all these websites have threads which say "do this to httpd.conf" or whatever, but in Ubuntu, it all works completely differently >_> why?
<aeon-ltd> alkisg: type less
<aeon-ltd> alkisg: saves time
<alkisg> BluesKaj: yes, apt-get in google didn't tell me why people use it instead of aptitude...
<ninjai> Has anyone else noticed that ubuntu 10.04 is kind of randomly slow for seemingly no reason?
<ablyss> greycat, tonights winning lotto number?
<alkisg> aeon-ltd: a different tool just for less typing? ok, but it sounds strange..
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<aeon-ltd> alkisg: yeah i know it could have just been aliased
<mek||malloc> DormantOden: Ah, I understand. You can try a little for loop with a kill by regex pattern? Would be really easy to do in perl as well... But depends what exactly you're trying to do.
<alkisg> BluesKaj: I'm just curious about the "apt-get vs aptitute"  "debate", I do know how to use both of them...
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: aptitude gives more (pointless) information about the package like if its been installed before and other stuff, aptitude also gives a console based gui
<cranil> I heard that Ubuntu doesnt work very well with ATI-graphics cards is it still that bad?
 * Nijverheid stabs PHP5 and Apache server
<kermit> how do i use network manager with a bridge device?  it makes me pick wired or wireless
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: you can use them interchangably
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, FYI aptitude isn't installed by default in the upcoming 10.10
<headkase314> cranil, my Ati Radeon HD 4670 is working fine here.
<cranil> what about the 5470?
<BluesKaj> alkisg, personally I prefer aptitude , was told by some ppl "in the know" that it resolves dependencies more thoroughly than the apt-get comand
<alkisg> ActionParsnip, ZykoticK9: e.g. how would I do "aptitude changelog package" with apt-get ?
<ActionParsnip> cranil: there are proprietary drivers. Www.ati.com will show you what is supported. Old cards work too with the open driver
<nitrogoldfish> ZykoticK9: why? my understanding was aptitude was preferred overapt-get apt-cache apt-[whatever else it has]
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, sorry i don't know/use the changelog stuff (and i should)
<maco> BluesKaj: i was told by the kubuntu developers (including a core-dev) that aptitude resolves more poorly than apt-get
<flux_> mek||malloc, ty. mentioning inittab made the trick. i man'ed for the rest. /etc/init/gdm.conf should be enough for me
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: I don't know. I only use apt-get
<ZykoticK9> nitrogoldfish, in Debian yes, in ubuntu no.
<iElectric> guys, what's the procedure purging a package that fails to do so?
<maco> BluesKaj: "braindead" was the word they used
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<nitrogoldfish> ZykoticK9: at risk of sounding like a 5-year-old....why?
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: that fails
<edbian> nitrogoldfish, ZykoticK9 I was under the impression it was more opinion than anything. Is there something that doesn't work right about aptitude in Ubuntu>
<edbian> ?
<alkisg> Thank you guys... still wondering though, developing a whole new series of tools that do the same things like an existing tool still seems strange... :)
<ZykoticK9> nitrogoldfish, i'm not sure???
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: can you give a pastebin of the output please
<alkisg> Maybe the decision was based on their developement team members
<ZykoticK9> edbian, "sudo aptitiude safe-upgrade" is required if you're getting a paritial update situation - so i'm not sure why it was removed from default install
<^cheeky> hi, i have windows 7  installed already and i  am trying to install ubuntu 10.4 , but iam trying to create my partition of /home different from the / partition . i am at the prepare partition section of the ubuntu installation but i cant create my home partition. I think because i have more that 4 primary partition already and i need to know how i can get around this, here is a pic of partition setup in the ubuntu installer
<^cheeky> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2624/img0540x.jpg. i thought i wold be safe installing windows first and the ubuntu as the windows would just mess up the bootloader
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: can't really since it's in a terminal without internet
<philinux> alkisg: Have a read there are lots. http://www.google.com/search?q=aptitude+vs+apt-get&hl=en&prmd=df&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ei=5tJuTIiVHsiOjAf0yoj7CA&ved=0CAwQpwU
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: basically postrm is failinf
<iElectric> failaing*
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: athough the script is empty
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: the package is nvidia-173
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: copy the text, paste to a text file. Whack the file on a removable media
<alkisg> philinux: I did, and they all say that aptitude is better, so I'm wondering why ubuntu is prefering apt-get...
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: access it on a web enabled system and pastebin there
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: it's bascially: error on exec formatting at postrm script
<philinux> alkisg: I dont think there is any diif now really. In fact in 10.10 aptitude is no longer a default install
<BluesKaj> alkisg, aptitude seems more conservative / cautious in it's approach to bringing in otherapps that are required as dependencies
<maco> alkisg:  i've had it happen a few times that aptitude wants to remove or hold back half my system from updating but apt-get works fine
<joiner> hi
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: neither is better, they are both better in different ways. If one was outright best, the other would not be added
<mek||malloc> flux_: Glad you had some luck with your problem. Everyone needs some from time to time.
<joiner> can HDMI works with ATI free driver?
<alkisg> OK, thank you guys
<maco> alkisg: every time i mention something about "hey guys the thing you uploaded isnt updating right for me" in #kubuntu-devel, they tell me to stop using that braindead aptitude and use apt-get..
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: is there a bug report for this? If you move the .postrm file for the package, it should uninstall clean
<philinux> When I'm in my maverick install I always use this. aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> maco: weird
<iElectric> ActionParsnip: no bug report yet, I'm guessing it's because I overriden with manual nvidia installation
<iElectric> or jockey is hoding it back somehow
<ActionParsnip> maco: good film though
<ZykoticK9> philinux, with a development release safe-upgrade is important - less important in final releases though
<ActionParsnip> iElectric: most likely then
<maco> ActionParsnip: film?
<JoshuaL> What application can I use best to convert my videos to the format iPad accepts?
<ActionParsnip> maco: its a b horror movie. Its the sequel to Bad Taste
<philinux> ZykoticK9: agreed.
<muzo> hi every1
<philinux> ZykoticK9: I only use apt-get in lucid
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: there is no best app for anything
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, your right ;-) any application you recommend? :p
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: there are options and preferences and abilities, none are outright best. Each one may excel in a different way
<peter___> can someone help me please? my gwibber account will not add my facebook account for some reason, i did check launchpad and reinstall and reboot but still not working
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, i don't know what format iPad uses/accepts - but i'm going to guess MP4 (with AAC audio) - so Handbrake is probably your best bet on Ubuntu right now
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: handbrake or mencoder
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: won't it play the files as they are?
<muzo> i have a free space. but i can not format it as any format to use it as storage. it gives this error : It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions. can you please help me.
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, ffmpeg on ubuntu doesn't support AAC right now
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: what format are they?
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, usually mkv. it has to be MP4 (with AAC audio) like ZykoticK9 said
<BluesKaj> JoshuaL, don't forget ffmpeg can be very effective in the cli
<JoshuaL> ill give handbrake a try :)
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: wow that's pretty poor, thought the ipad was meant to be amazing...
<Peeteer> So does anyone have any idea why numbers dont work on a sony vaio vgn-ns11j laptop after a fresh install of ubuntu with wubi installer, apart from the numlock key idea of edbian and magicianlord ? By the way, i did try to google it, even forums
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, except for the AAC handycap
<duffydack> my ffmpeg supports aac :)
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, i hoped it would support more formats too
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: maybe ffmpeg can do it
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, non-repo based ffmpeg can
<duffydack> yup
<JoshuaL> ZykoticK9, said ffmpeg doesnt support AAC, so ill give handbrake a try :)
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, hmm , never had a prob with ffmpeg , but I don't bother with aac
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: more rasons for folks not to buy one "by the way we don't support too many formats cos we're dumb so you'll need to convert ALL you stuff to fit around the lack of features"
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, it's a "bug" legal issue (upstream however)
<ActionParsnip> They should put that in the advert
<JoshuaL> Thanks for the tips!
<muzo> i have a free space. but i can not format it as any format to use it as storage. it gives this error : It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions. can you please help me.
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, i can live with it, but it would have been nice if it did support more formats indeed
<aeon-ltd> if only there was format neutrality
 * BluesKaj seldom burns to dvd anymore
<JoshuaL> the device is not that amazing imo
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: +1, ogg preferably :)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: There exists nothing outside quicktime --Apple
<Atlas> is there a way to read file permissions in the octal format?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true, the religion of Jobs
<Scunizi> Is there a way to unpack a .dmg file (it's a mac file)
<ActionParsnip> Atlas: sure: read = 4, write = 2 execute = 1
<aeon-ltd> Scunizi: its a iso basically try mounting it
<Atlas> ActionParsnip,  i mean a command to display them
<ActionParsnip> Atlas: not sure personally, maybe someone else knows
<kermit> aeon-ltd: i htought you had to convert it to hfs first
<kermit> Scunizi: if that doesnt work, apt-cache search dmg  .. then install that package
<tembrae> !gwibber
<Scunizi> aeon-ltd: ah.. ok.. but wouldn't mounting it try to run it? I don't want that.  I just want to extract a file from it.
<kermit> Scunizi: then mount the hfs.. if you cant just mount that dmg
<kermit> Scunizi: no mounting doesnt run things
<muzo> please someone help me :( why i can not use my free space :(
<ActionParsnip> Atlas: if you use: ls -la file ,you can manually calculate it, the first character is a special one, so miss that
<Scunizi> kermit: k..
<aeon-ltd> !details | muzo
<tembrae> help pls my gwibber does not add facebook, i reinstalled it like launchpad recommend but not working..
<ubottu> muzo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<earthling_> How do I open an .odt file in Abiword?
<ZykoticK9> Atlas it's an interesting question, i was hoping someone had an answer - but i think ActionParsnip is correct, the person needs to do the conversion mentally ;)
<^cheeky> hehe
<Scunizi> kermit: apt-cache returns "dmg2img".. " Tool for converting compress dmg files to hfsplus images" ... does that mean it will convert to an .iso?
<bcbc2> muzo: you can't have more than 4 primary partitions. You'll have to delete a primary partition, create an extended partition and then you can create multiple partitions within that
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: hi mate...I ended up reformatting and starting again....this time round I installed "current", then installed 195 over the top...all is well so far :D
<Peeteer> Well, okay, im not gonna flood this channel with my question, thank you for the help both of you edbian and magicianlord. Ill try the numlock, maybe she didnt notice the problem.
<kermit> Scunizi: no, hfs.. you can mount the hfs though.. (assuming you couldnt just mount the dmg like aeon-ltd suggested)
<Peeteer> Good night for everyone, (it is night time for me :) )
<niko->  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? niko- durarara Petrux-ec aguitel Gimped gladiator mackal l34k jono DrGrov jlab moza AnoXe zomgcar pure_hate nastjuid PaulEycks jenkins dirk_ earthling_ kalypto fantasticulous hey_joe styx_ alexei cadence tembrae lux` muzo chalcedny WXZ kamthorn joiner Cpudan80_ abhinav avsu dreamnid steffen__ charmer sluthe
<niko->  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? forrestGimp j_ack arthurrilke Gujs hopper_irc yannux DormantOden sgh lukaszg Fuzzy jcape Jibadeeha kkszysiu Biolunar flux_ rbZ Bhudle sacho berkay_ cdpuk Enissay enmand ZykoticK9 CodingDistrict Bobdroid Atlas Pamela69 happyface undecim Freejack` ^cheeky seif stealth_ gagzilla seedymac trism songer ThomasB2k
<niko->  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? mawst NewWorld Peeteer mek||malloc kthomas_vh_ g0bl1n Missingno255 mintux it-hero cached EbanSoul zeltak mikebeecham JK3MP fredim jeiworth Osagasu jeffisabelle knitzsche franta fcuk112 imcsk8 reflectivedev ishan BluesKaj Xerora_^ sladen pickett_ mattwynne _GoRDoN_ Alonea MohammadAG dagny_taggart Robert_Zenz
<niko->  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? Spiffydude nitrogoldfish shmengie trigrou charley__ plainhao blink mindsystem Cyber_Akuma squirrel_labs xangua xover KE1HA Nich samrose edbian LjL Harry_Slaughter mike_s oln syslq_ nicoulaj TheSmoke les Fretta panfist hoodoos__ ganja gnomefreak percyyeung2002 edein shamino_ ttl- glaucous Kasjopaja laserbeam
<niko->  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? glassresistor JonathanEllis fujnky_ bdiu earthmeLon Visine ryanakca T260G Benny-X douglasawh-work 5EXABA7N3 Vanadis Leif DesiArnez6 well_laid_lawn nibbier goldins Suit_Of_Sables automatical wildc4rd brianchidester Zathara remote AntonioBlob rerushg _raven_ tankdriver bihari yurebis josh_tube m0t3jl Therstri
<FloodBot3> niko-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peeteer> bye bye
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, cool , glad to hear it
<kthomas_vh_> oh goet
<ThomasB2k> thank you
<Pici> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<DrGrov> Can't this idiots get banned permanently?
<kthomas_vh_> a floodbot talking about floods
<^cheeky> need boats
<DrGrov> Nothing being done about that?
<VorTechSS>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? VorTechSS Olytibar duffydack durarara Petrux-ec aguitel gladiator mackal l34k jono DrGrov jlab moza AnoXe zomgcar pure_hate nastjuid PaulEycks jenkins dirk_ earthling_ kalypto fantasticulous hey_joe styx_ alexei cadence tembrae lux` muzo chalcedny WXZ kamthorn joiner Cpudan80_ abhinav avsu dreamnid st
<VorTechSS>  THESE FLOODS ARE BEING DONE WITH PORT 80, 8080 AND 3128 L3 PROXIES! WHY DOES FREENODE PORTSCANNER SUCK SO MUCH? WILL THEY EVER FIX IT? DO THEY EVEN CARE? Spec jsurfer xephon forrestGimp j_ack arthurrilke Gujs hopper_irc yannux DormantOden sgh lukaszg Fuzzy jcape Jibadeeha kkszysiu Biolunar flux_ rbZ Bhudle sacho berkay_ cdpuk Enissay enmand ZykoticK9 CodingDistrict Bobdroid Atlas Pamela69 happyface undecim Freejack` ^cheeky seif stealth_ gagzilla seedy
<Leif> Oh joy not again. :(
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: thanks for all your help earlier on.  I know we didnt really get anywhere, but I did learn a little along the way, and I'm thankful that you were patient with me
<DrGrov> Kind of makes me angry to have a bunch of idiots running around highlighting my name
<noatime> lol
<^cheeky> flood is coming get on the boats
<^cheeky> quick!
<aeon-ltd> i need a ark
<DrGrov> Nah
<Pici> !botattack
<stealth_> Guys I have a question. I have a plantronics wireless USB headset. The question is, how the hell do I install the drivers for it, as I have not found one tutorial that explains how to do it or where to find the drivers to install?
<DrGrov> This channel is screwed
<^cheeky> lol
<Pici> Please stop comenting on the spam.
<jpds> DrGrov: Not really.
<tembrae> can someone help me please? my gwibber account will not add my facebook account for some reason, i did check launchpad and reinstall and reboot but still not working
<DrGrov> Pici: What? I can not comment on the spam?
<kthomas_vh_> DrGrov, only happens occasionally
<iElectric> how to boot into terminal in lucid?
<vect> everybody ignore the man behind the curtain
<DrGrov> Pici: Who are you to tell me what to comment and not?
<jpds> DrGrov: An op?
<maco> stealth_: shouldnt need to..
<kthomas_vh_> and usually the complainers are the largest part of the problem
<stealth_> Maco
<maco> DrGrov: an op
<LjL> !offtopic | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThomasB2k> Commenting on the spam won't make them think they've reached their goal. If they're banned, then they won't see the commenting.
<iElectric> can't seem to find a way to remove gdm from upstart
<vect> ##comment-on-spam
<noatime> does anybody know how to turn off the insanely annoying notifications in gnome?  they pop up even on top of video games.
<stealth_> I plug the usb device in, turn the wireless headset on and then it does nothing maco
<maco> ThomasB2k: however it /is/ offtopic
<DrGrov> kthomas_vh_: Oh, big words there.
<muzo>  bcbc2:  ubottu:  aeon-ltd: i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). i have gparted. i dont know the command to give you my partition list. please tell me to give you the details. i want to make the last parttion as ext but i cant.
<feydr> having to poweroff through a button in maverick ... what log file should I look for to see what is going on?
<rww> feydr: maverick support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<ThomasB2k> there should be a channel for commenting on spam then :p
<noatime> TheFuzzball: whoever's spamming probably has a host that's staying in channel so they can see what goes on
<ZykoticK9> iElectric, see my steps at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<noatime> I mean ThomasB2k
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, well, there were some suggestions which probly put things offtrack and it seems there was something screwey with the drivers .
<squirrel_labs> does commenting on spam become spam?
<aeon-ltd> muzo: take a screenshot and upload it
<TheFuzzball> :)
<squirrel_labs> hmm
<feydr> rww: thnx
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: yeah I guess
<DrGrov> But my legitimate Ubuntu question is actually the following: Why the hell is not the new kernel on Ubuntu 10.04 working out very well? .... The old kernel did not give any major problems at all. The stock that came with 10.04
<iElectric> ZykoticK9: clever
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: anyway, all seems to be well.  I have my outstanding "duplicate SMB shares under Places" issue...but that can wait for another day UI guess
<maco> stealth_: all existing alsa (linux audio) drivers are installed by default, i believe... so if its not working, it lacks support
<stealth_> maco, so what you are saying is my headset is useless on ubuntu?
<^cheeky> if i want to install home on a different partition even thought i have windows installed .. and when i try create a separate partition .. i create fifth one which ubuntu does not let me install , so do i have to remove the windows partition .. and re-do it all over again ?
<maco> stealth_: likely, yes
<jpds> DrGrov: Have you tried asking #ubuntu-kernel ?
<maco> stealth_: i mean, check mixer settings in "alsamixer" to be sure....
<DrGrov> jpds: Actually this is the first place I thought to ask in
<DrGrov> I head over there
<stealth_> How do I do that maco
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, did you do a manual install without formatting to preserve your app config files ?
<maco> stealth_: by typing "alsamixer" in a terminal and hitting enter
<tembrae> this should have been an easy question for u, i guess gwibber is not a good app since no one use it i guess
<stealth_> Ok, and what should that bring up maco
<maco> stealth_: oh and check whether pulseaudio is set to output to the built-in sound card or the USB sound card...
<maco> stealth_: it brings up a volume thing..
<jlab> could someone help me figure out why amarok wont find my itunes music, its on a sperate partition and i have the box checked to it so it'll search that folder but nothing shows
<maco> stealth_: use arrow keys to raise/lower volumes and M to mute/unmute
<muzo> aeon-ltd:  http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4767/screenshotqx.jpg
<OmegaPhil> Random question: On GNOME, does anyone know an applet that allows you to create and display an arbitrary graph of data?
<OmegaPhil> Kind of like compa (http://code.google.com/p/compa/) displays the text output of a script, but in this case feed that into a graph
<stealth_> Yeah maco, i put in alsamixer and it comes up with a bunch of settings
<maco> stealth_: to change whether pulseaudio uses onboard or usb, run "pavucontrol" (which i dont think is installed by default)
<BluesKaj> ^cheeky, delete one of your unused partitions and format that one
<stealth_> Ok let me check maco 2 mins
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: nahhh...I just wiped.  I had backed up a load of important files from the first format yesterday
<muzo>  bcbc2:  ubottu:  aeon-ltd: http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4767/screenshotqx.jpg
<aeon-ltd> muzo: sorry to point out the obvious but you ca't create more than 4 primary partitions you need to create it as extended/logical
<bcbc2> muzo: you should be able to resize the extended partition, and then create a new logical
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, ok , good call
<maco> stealth_: sorry when i went to driver bit, i was assuming you'd already checked volume and set the system to use the headset
<stealth_> Got it maco, I just had to press f6 and select the soundcard
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I'm nothing, if not thorough!
<muzo> bcbc2: aeon-ltd: please tell it easy. i dont know english.
<muzo> aeon-ltd: just tell me move sda xx ... bla bla...
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, ffmpeg from repo with medibuntu extras supports aac with libfaac
<stealth_> wait
<yashi-> when i draw something in gimp my the line follows extremely slow the mouse cursor...is that normal?
<stealth_> maco its still not working
<flux_> mek||malloc, sorry for highlight, in case you are interested: the only problem was the framebuffer. funnily it gets loaded with the livecd after x starts, which seems to be fine (an egg dropped on my laptop, so it behaves weirdly). anyhow, rm /etc/init/gdm.conf makes ubuntu boot to terminal instead of starting X. the best thing is: i do not have to fall back to vesa! all i have to give up is the framebuffer
<stealth_> in alsamixer6 i selected the wireless usb device as a soundcard but its still coming out the speakers
<bcbc2> muzo: click on the line for /dev/sda4, then click on Partition, then Resize
<maco> stealth_: does pavucontrol show the headset?
<stealth_> let me check
<neri> hi what`s the difference btw apt-cacher and apt-mirror if i want to create a repo server in my lan
<bcbc2> muzo: you should do this froma live CD if /dev/sda5 is mounted
<neri> ?
<stealth_> gotta install it first maco, give mea min
<maco> stealth_: for each application that's using sound, you can specify in pavucontrol whether it should use speakers or headset, so you can have skype on headset and music on speakers or whatever
<jlab> amarok isnt finding my itunes music, does anyone know why
<muzo> bcbc2: hmm from live cd...
<stealth_> ok
<flux_> i am sorry i was mistaken, livecd never started fb
<gnomefreak> jlab: did you try in #kubuntu?
<VincentSnijders> hi, I have a problem with my 6 year old laptop running ubuntu 10.4: if I suspend or hibernate, I get disk read errors after wakeup and I need to reboot to get a working computer. Does any body have an idea how I can make 'suspend' work?
<muzo> bcbc2: i will restart now the computer. but please tell first. i will reise the sda4 and then ?
<^cheeky> BluesKaj: see iam in a mess the copy win7 i have is given to me through my college with strong attacjed like i am only allowed to install it once and only updates as long as i remain in college taking classes , so if i remove that partition i wont be able to install windows 7 andi have to wait till schools starts to get another copy or what ever so i need to know if i can dual boot this machine with both OS without sacrificing the
<^cheeky> windows partition, here is an image of where i am stuck at http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2624/img0540x.jpg
<flux_> so da** you fb! you awful culprit
<maco> flux_: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<flux_> i apologize
<earthling_> How do I open an .odt file in Abiword? it says error importing file
<jlab> gnomefreak, should i ask it there? It seemed like a popular program in ubuntu as well
<^cheeky> attatched
<stealth_> Maco i got the headset working using pavucontrol
<maco> stealth_: great
<stealth_> thanks so much mate
<gnomefreak> jlab: yes start there
<stealth_> Apart from one thing
<gnomefreak> jlab: its not a GTK app but a QT app
<stealth_> the volumes stuck to nearly ful even when i turn the sound down
<bcbc2> muzo: first, backing up data before playing with the partitions is recommended. Then you can boot from a live CD, run gparted. Select /dev/sda4, resize it to take up remaining space, then create a new logical partition in that space.
<stealth_> NVM maco I got it
<stealth_> Thanks again for your help
<muzo> bcbc2:  ok thanks i will do it.
<stealth_> (Finally getting ubuntu working for me, TrueCrypt and My headset are working, good stuff good stuff)
<binni> I want to backup my home folder, it's about 64gb, there may be some files not owned by the user who owns the home folder, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, I'm thinking maybe create "home.tar.gz" file somehow, any tips?
<neri> hi what`s the difference btw apt-cacher and apt-mirror if i want to create a repo server in my lan?
<BluesKaj> ^cheeky, what other OS's are on the drive ?...you can use windows to download and burn gparted live cd , a really good partition editor which you canuse to format and setup ext3/4 for ubuntu, without losing windows
<VincentSnijders> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> !gparted | ^cheeky
<ubottu> ^cheeky: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<^cheeky> BluesKaj: well only windows and ubuntu , i was just thnking choose the option where you can tell ubunut installer to have both os side by side, but it wont have a different home tho
<sensae> Hello. How can I kill empathy over SSH? Every time I kill the process /usr/bin/empathy -h it respawns with a different process ID
<E3b> hello, is it possible to connect esata to esata between ubuntu(PC) and windows7 (Laptop) ? when I connect the esata cable, nothing change in dmesg... someone can help me please?
<^cheeky> i could install side by side and the move home partition .. to a seprate partition later /.
<Muscovy> sensae: you could always killall empathy.
<sensae> Muscovy: It respawns.
<Muscovy> Is it set to autostart?
<BluesKaj> ^cheeky,  that's not such a terrible sacrifice , just one partition for ubuntu isn't the end of the world :)
<sensae> Muscovy: No, I just happened to leave it running on my desktop.
<jimcooncat> sensae: must be a way to get the parent id of it
<^cheeky> blue
<ozzloy> mek||malloc, memtest86 came back clean
<Muscovy> sensae: What version are you in?
<^cheeky> BluesKaj: you mean just utilize the rest of teh free space .. and not have home on a different partition ?
<ozzloy> haven't tried an earlier version of the kernel though
<sensae> Muscovy: Lucid. Is that what you mean?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> Hmm, I don't know.
<^cheeky> *teh == the
<Muscovy> Maybe get the PID and file a bug report on it?
<mek||malloc> ozzloy: I'd suggest that.
<BluesKaj> exactly, ^cheeky , if you need to reinstall ubuntu for some reason just use the manual partition option without reformatting and once installed , some non default apps may be missing but the config files will be reatined so all the settings for those apps will revert to settings on the previous install.
<constantin_mike> hello. i have a small problem. mysql starts as service on boot, although i have disabled it from rcconf. what can i do to prevent it to start on boot?
<ninjai> uninstall it?
<E3b> hello, is it possible to connect esata to esata between ubuntu(PC) and windows7 (Laptop) ? when I connect the esata cable, nothing change in dmesg... someone can help me please?
<ninjai> or just from boot
<ninjai> ?
<constantin_mike> ninjai: i need it :)
<constantin_mike> just from boot
<ninjai> okay
<constantin_mike> i want to "service mysql start" it, but only when needed
<ninjai> it must be in one of the rc.X folders..
<mek||malloc> constantin_mike: You can either look at your /etc/init.d/mysql script... Or you can add a killall mysql in your /etc/rc.local.
<ninjai> i think you can remove it from there but im not sure..
<ninjai> you could make a startup script: service mysqld stop
<jimcooncat> sensae: what's the PID?
<mek||malloc> constantin_mike: Someone may have a better suggestion than that, but those are potential solutions.
<jramsey> trying to get a usb gps working (garmin); when i plug it in i get this in dmesg: [ 2806.180081] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2[ 2806.341288] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jramsey>  my question is what's the assigned /dev device name?
<antagomir> EXIT
<mek||malloc> constantin_mike: My suggestions still holds, I believe.
<^cheeky> BluesKaj: so just choose the option ""install  them side by side choosing them each startup" even though windows is installed first and it wont mess up the bootloader after the installartion:S
<antagomir> hmm
<constantin_mike> ninjai: yes but ... it will always ask for sudo passwd
<kitply> hi, i am trying to login into my university server ravikumj@eces@colorado.edu using ssh. but i am getting message 'ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host'
<kitply> can you help me resolve the issue
<jimcooncat> sensae, this will give you the parent: ps -ppid PID
<jimcooncat> sensae, oops, that's with two hyphens: ps --ppid PID
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, do you mean the package aacplusenc in medibuntu by chance?  i'm having difficulties confirming medibuntu allows ffmpeg to use aac.
<BluesKaj> ^cheeky, yes , you said windows is alrady installed , so installing ubuntu will also install grub2 which will ses the windows partition and include it in the boot menu
<ninjai> constantin_mike: no, if you run the script from the rc.X directories it wont, that's all run as root when the system is booting
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, no, libfaac.  I just tested it.  I knew it supported it but it wasnt 100% as i not used it in forever
<gnuskool> allo allo
<mek||malloc> kitply: Maybe they use a port other than 22? Also, make sure the IP is right? Finally, you may need cVPN to get within their network?
<jramsey> if it doesnt show up in dmesg, how do i know what /dev device is assigned to a usb device?
<^cheeky> BluesKaj: nice
<iElectric> is there a way to run jocket in single mode?
<mek||malloc> jramsey: If you want the device name in /dev, you can always: sudo fdisk -l to list available devices
<duffydack> ZykoticK9,  I never bother with repo ffmpegs, they are horribly out of date and crippled
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, "apt-cache policy libfaac0" shows ubuntu
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: ffmpeg -formats 2>/dev/null | grep aac --> EA    libfaac         libfaac AAC (Advanced Audio Codec)
<jramsey> mek||malloc, no the garmin usb gps doesn't show up in an fdisk partition list
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL,  D  aac             raw ADTS AAC
<mek||malloc> jramsey: Ah, misunderstood.
<BluesKaj> ^cheeky, let me rephrase that , grub will include windows in the boot menu , if you use the alternate install then the install procedure will ask you if you want o install grub and then it will ask if yo want windows included in the grub/boot menu
<Doyle> Anyone here an airmiles member? I'm wondering if the site works well for other linux users.
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, well all I did was add medibuntu, and install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: that with medibuntu one i got three outputs. that one you paste the one i pasted and D A    aac             Advanced Audio Coding
<guntbert> jramsey: have a look at /var/log/syslog   -- not everything shows up in dmesg in my experience
<sensae> Figured it out if anyone is interested. Telepathy is the parent process.
<mek||malloc> jramsey: There's a program called GpsDrive which may be able to identify the device.
<BluesKaj> Doyle, probly depends on the browser
<Doyle> BluesKaj: Both FF and Chrome - horrible slowness.
<BluesKaj> Doyle, airmiles.com ?
<ozzloy> mek||malloc, that didn't work either T_T
<jramsey> guntbert, mek||malloc i get msgs in syslog like dmesg shows; it starts with "usb 4-1" but no /dev device. when i insert, e.g., a PharOs usb gps it shows in syslog a device like /dev/ttyUSB0
<Doyle> BluesKaj: airmiles.ca
<mek||malloc> ozzloy: If you can get to a command line, perhaps trying to update your graphics cards drivers?
<BluesKaj> Doyle, hmm, a bit slow , maybe 3 secs here
<Doyle> BluesKaj: ok thanks for checking. Must be me
<mek||malloc> jramsey: I have an idea... Check your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<BluesKaj> Doyle, got flashplugin installed?
<noatime> How do I turn off notifications in gnome?
<constantin_mike> mek||malloc, ninjai thank you for your support. i'm rebooting my system to check if it worked
<guntbert> jramsey: if I remember correctly it gets only assingned a /dev/tty... if the system recognizes it as something like a modem (there was this problem with 3G modems which appear as a CD on plug in)
<mek||malloc> constantin_mike: Good luck
<Doyle> BluesKaj: yep
<mek||malloc> jramsey: I'd consider guntbert's comment, also make sure the device isn't blacklisted under /etc/modprob.d/blacklist (#comment out blacklist garmin_gps -- if it exists)
<BluesKaj> hmm Doyle , i'm on bell dsl as well , seems ok to me
<ThomasB2k> Are there any good GTD applications like Tasque or Getting Things GNOME that allow you to specify a time.
<ThomasB2k> I've tried GTG and Tasque, but I can only set a date.
<jramsey> mek||malloc, yeah i think i saw garmin in there but not sure why usb wouldn't recognize it unless the blacklist thing prevents it
<jramsey> mek||malloc, if i comment out the black list line, do i have to restart anything?
<Doyle> BluesKaj: Ahhh it is me. Man. Going to setup dual boot with XP now... Just because flash sucks under linux. The only downside for me.
<_DGM_> Doyle: i have no problems with flash under linux (anymore)
<Doyle> _DGM_: anymore?
<_DGM_> it used to be crappy about a year ago but since i run karmic i have no problems
<Doyle> _DGM_: what version of flash are you using?
<_DGM_> Doyle: chrome build-in
<BluesKaj> Doyle,  flash is fine here , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  ...see what happens
<mek||malloc> jramsey: Good question. One second
<_DGM_> i use google chrome which has flash build-in so that works fine anyway
<jramsey> mek||malloc, that was it
<jramsey> it's not ttyUSB0
<undecim> When using strace on a certain program, I find the system call that I'm looking for, but instead of listing the arguements to the call, it just says "/* 40 vars */" Is there any way to see those arguments?
<jramsey> now
<mek||malloc> jramsey: I'm glad.
<Doyle> BluesKaj: _DGM_ I'm under lucid. I've tried the newest flash .so files and it just doesn't fly for me
<duffydack> Ive heard the chrome one built in is supposedly very good..
<turt1e> noatime:  well the notifications are handled by notify-osd  you could always run a script to kill it on startup
<mek||malloc> jramsey: Did you have to restart?
<noatime> turt1e: ooh, good to know, thanks
<white_magic> anyone here have an x-fi card?
<jramsey> mek||malloc, no, just pulled the gps out and back in and it now assigns a tty dev; thanks a lot for your help
<_DGM_> Doyle: you could try google chrome and see if its your pc/system or flash as a whole
<_DGM_> Doyle: google chrome doesnt use the dynamic flash libs
<MaJic_NinJa> to me google chrome beta works better with the flash
<BluesKaj> Doyle, "newest flash" and that's from adobe website or the ubuntu repos ?
<mek||malloc> jramsey: My pleasure. Happy gps hacking
<turt1e> noatime:  check this link out if you just want to change the settings to make it less annoying http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/gui-to-configure-notifyosd-in-ubuntu.html
<jramsey> mek||malloc, if you ever have the need to mess with gps beware ... they all have proprietary extensions and gpsd is a huge pain with certain devices
<Doyle> _DGM_: BluesKaj: chrome is slightly better. I try the beta flashplayer.so files wehenver they're released
<mek||malloc> jramsey: I'll keep that in mind. Sounds like hell.
<jramsey> the gps protocol is a mess
<BluesKaj> Doyle, flashplayer isn't a good idea, use the flashplugin installer from the repos or package manager
<Doyle> BluesKaj: either way gives me about the same level of performance. Think a 2yo laptop with built-in intel gma graphics is just too slow?
<white_magic> no one here has an x-fi card?
<BluesKaj> Doyle, nope my acer laptop - elcheapo works fine with the flashplugin , I neber use the flashplayer proprietary apps
<BluesKaj> neber-never
<eax> Hi there - Is it possible to try out the new Unity-shell somehow?
<Delvien> _DGM_ what version of chrome are you using?
<MaJic_NinJa> white majic i have one but not on my ubuntu machine :(
<Delvien> _DGM_: because my chrome internal flash doesnt work : (
<Doyle> BluesKaj: well, that's good. I'm going to try a clean install and see what happens. Thanks BluesKaj _DGM_
<_DGM_> Delvien: 5.0.375.126
<white_magic> majic_ninja: i see
<nikitis> Why would an ntfs mounted drive mount, but not show the file conents?
<nikitis> It's not encrypted
<BluesKaj> Doyle, no need for a clean install , just remove the flashplayer , then install from the repos
<_DGM_> is there a working lucid chroot package? apparently karmic has a too old kernel-package
<Doyle> BluesKaj: I'll try that first, thanks
<Doyle> BluesKaj: I'm a big fan of clean installs  ;P
<hiexpo> to old kernal
<_DGM_> nevermind i think i got it
<SamekhMem> hi all - I hope you can help me. I've got an ubuntu box set up with ntop and I'm going to be using it for traffic monitoring. only issue - i can't find my switch's web interface to set up port mirroring
<SamekhMem> any ideas guys? please?
<jramsey> mek||malloc, my test python script works ... thanks again
<Atlas> SamekhMem, what kind of switch?
<SamekhMem> Atlas: a dlink des-3010
<Atlas> ¯\(°_o)/¯ sorry
<SamekhMem> oh :(
<Atlas> i dont even know what port mirroring is :D
<LinuxFetus> Hey I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32 bit and Windows XP on my laptop.  When I'm running Windows XP, my battery lasts for around 2 hours.  When I'm running Ubuntu, it's closer to an hour.  I just installed Ubuntu on a friend's computer that had XP and his Ubuntu lasted longer than his XP... I am trying to figure out what's different with his.  When I execute "top" I see compiz -- I'm thinking maybe the 3-d graphics are detrimental to
<LinuxFetus> my battery life?  Any thoughts?  Thanks!
<guntbert> SamekhMem: I'd say that question would get better answers in ##networking
<mek||malloc> Cheers, I'm going to make some dinner. Back in a few.
<Oer> LinuxFetus, 2 different laptops, 2 different state of battery.
<Atlas> LinuxFetus, im curious, what processor is it? i know an atom +gma 945 has gigantically differing power modes
<LinuxFetus> His is older than mine :X
<_DGM_> you probably need some kernel module for your powersaving
<Atlas> lenovo laptops in my experience have excelent battery life compared to others
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: It's a Dell Inspriron 1300-something I think.  Mine's a HP Compaq nw8440.
<Freeaqingme> Atlas, in fact, with windows 7 my battery lasts shorter than on ubuntu (lenovo t400)
<Jordan_U> LinuxFetus: "powertop" is a good utility for determining what is using the most power.
<LinuxFetus> I'
<LinuxFetus> Jordan_U: I'm installing it right now... thanks.
<Atlas> Freeaqingme, blasphemy!
<Atlas> but completely rational
<RingZer0> so, where is 'places' in the file system... see, i mounted a windows share
<jramsey> Freeaqingme, lol that is a great comment
<_DGM_> RingZer0: places?
<RingZer0> And I would like to be able to access the files via ffmpeg
<RingZer0> _DGM_: yeah, "places"
<Atlas> i thought ffmpeg was a codec, not a protocol
<guntbert> RingZer0: "places" is just a menu item
<jramsey> ffmpeg is a converter/streamer
<RingZer0> I right clicked on a windows share (samba from ubuntu-server), then mounted smb://rico/share
<RingZer0> how can i access smb://rico/share via the shell or absolute path?
<LinuxFetus> Jordan_U: Alright I'm running it.  http://pastebin.com/Yp4EZSna
<c_oKIE> hi
<rotham> hey... what are my choices for a windows emulator
<_DGM_> hi
<_DGM_> rotham: wine.
<guntbert> RingZer0: try and type: mount
<rotham> ok cool ill check it out
<RingZer0> basically I want to mount a share
<_DGM_> rotham: its pretty much your only *free* choise
<LinuxFetus> _DGM_: Wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<RingZer0> i've done it in centos via mount.nfs
<c_oKIE> I have a continuing question...
<rotham> :P
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...in sound preferences, theres a change that keeps resetting...so i was wondering what file those preferences are saved to because i would like to edit it
<_DGM_> LinuxFetus: ..
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, what are your power mgmt preferences set to?
<Atlas> it really isnt _DGM_
<RingZer0> i got it
<RingZer0> thanks guntbert , _DGM_
<_DGM_> Atlas: i know.. but does it matter :P
<RingZer0> i have to restart session and im not running screen.... :( brb guys.
<darth_tux71> ok I have a slight annoyance I installed KDE but I cannot select it from the login screen
<guntbert> LinuxFetus: chromium uses a lot of power (especially with flash on an open page)
<_DGM_> Atlas: you answer questions with what he wants to know.. not with the exact facts
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: System > Preferences >Power Management?
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, yeah
<darth_tux71> I used to be able to switch desktops on the fly from the login now there is no way to do it unless I am totally blind
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: There's 3 tabs would you like the settings for each or just "On Battery Power."
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, go thru those settings and sanity check them; battery power is the key
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, it's coarse ...
<c_oKIE> I am not sure if the #ubuntu proxy servers better to ask on but, I want to keep the ...\Documents and Settings\ Folder on a seperate partition for backing up purposes so C:/ has program files  and systems but I can backup just the docs and settings partition and wipe out where the os is stored
<Oer> darth_tux71, did you reboot, after install KDE or logout ?
<darth_tux71> loged out i have to reboot duh me sorry
<c_oKIE> If I mount say partition W:/ to C:\Documents and Settings this does not store the folder on a seperate partition correct?
<darth_tux71> i never think reboot unless i get a new kernel
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: I have "Spin down hard disks when possible", "Reduce backlight brightness" "Dim display when Idle" all checked.
<darth_tux71> ok rebooting ill be back =)
<rooks> if i wanted to tunnel ldap via ssh, then what ports should i forward?
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: I wouldn't be worried if it was like give or take a few minutes... but half the batter life than Windows tells me I may be doing something wrong.
<Oer> darth_tux71 i'm not sure , logging out should be my first choice too.
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, i wouldn't be too concerned about chrome ... here's something useful http://www.favbrowser.com/battery-life-internet-explorer-8-vs-firefox-3-5-vs-chrome-2-vs-opera-9-and-10-vs-safari-4/
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, do you hear your disks spin down periodically?
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: My disk isn't loud.  I've never really noticed it spinning unless I am copying large files.
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, i can hear mine, but mine is a pos dell inspiron
<bcbc2> LinuxFetus: have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9388766&postcount=31
<LinuxFetus> jramsey: I have an HP business laptop...
<jramsey> hps are way better than dell but you shouldn't have that much a diff in battery life
<jramsey> something is going on
<jramsey> LinuxFetus, => http://www.dvhardware.net/article38069.html
<dogmatic69> hi all
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, duffydack with non-free-codecs and libavcodec-extra-52 installed from medibuntu still getting "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'" from the simplest of ffmpeg commands (ffmpeg -i C-unETR_9J4.flv -acodec libfaac -vcodec copy -y output.mp4") as described in bug 374900.  I'm rebooting to test in Lucid now, had to laugh, 10.10's winff (GUI) really did fixed my bug/suggestion 527548 to remove MP4 as an output option, due to this "bug".
<tasslehoff> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dogmatic69> im having problems with apache giving me this when trying to start: Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<dogmatic69> cant figure out what it is
<jramsey> dogmatic69, have you checked httpd.conf
<Oer> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<debianix> greetings
<dogmatic69> jramsey: tbh im a noob with *nix and related... fresh from m$
<jramsey> dogmatic69, you installed apache right?
<dogmatic69> i have checked it but would not know what is right or wrong
<debianix> just wondering if anyone could help me out with evolution email client plz
<dogmatic69> jramsey: ye it was working and then i restarted
<debianix> just deleted my trash and forgot there was an important email in there
<xmad> dogmatic69, ps -ef | grep apache
<jramsey> dogmatic69, if you installed apache you are no longer a noob
<xmad> paste output
<debianix> is there a chance of retrieving it back
<debianix> ? is there an extension in particular i should look out for?
<Oer> edit /etc/apache2/apche2.conf ?
<dogmatic69> jramsey: about 10 things
<Seveas> debianix, look in your backups
<LinuxFetus> Is there a linux utility that explains how power usage is being dissipated throughout one's machine?
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<jramsey> dogmatic69, google httpd.conf and check yours ... theres a bind address for it
<spazmi> it still works but I get all these errors
<dogmatic69> sorry, xmad 10ish things
<d4c> Hardware Drivers Inquiry: I use an ATI Radeon X1650 Pro. In Ubuntu 8.04, I was notified that I could install restricted drivers for this hardware. I am now using Ubuntu 10.04, and anything with detailed graphic effects (games, compiz, etc.) lags. Are there any solutions for Ubuntu 10.04?
<jramsey> but if it worked it shouldnt matter that you restarted
<debianix> Seveas, if i had backup of my trash i wouldn't ask
<xmad> dogmatic69, http://pastebin.com/
<dogmatic69> jramsey: httpd.conf is empty, but /etc/apache2/sites-available/default has stuff
<Poker> hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<dogmatic69> xmad: http://pastebin.com/uA30nnbN
<xmad> Poker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Poker> xmad, thanks :)
<xmad> dogmatic69, pkill apache and try starting it again
<dogmatic69> xmad: it is working o.0
<d4c> Hardware Drivers Inquiry: I use an ATI Radeon X1650 Pro. In Ubuntu 8.04, I was notified that I could install restricted drivers for this hardware. I am now using Ubuntu 10.04, and anything with detailed graphic effects (games, compiz, etc) lags. Are there any solutions for Ubuntu 10.04?
<dogmatic69> xmad: even though the error is there it is working?
<xmad> dogmatic69, if you get make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 it's because there is something else running that listens port 80
<dogmatic69> that is what i thought
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: Oh I'm sorry I forgot about your question!  I have an Intel Duo 2 Core T7600, 2.33 GHz
<dogmatic69> and using a port scanner on 80 said free...
<Atlas>  kk
<dogmatic69> http://pastebin.com/RZCE8udu
<dogmatic69> xmad: what you make of that ^
<Atlas> LinuxFetus, i'd imagine its more of the chipset thats hogging power then
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: What do you mean?
<dogmatic69> xmad: i can browse localhost 100%, (phpmyadmin)
<MaJic_NinJa> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/stupid-geek-tricks-watch-movies-in-your-linux-terminal-window/  this is pretty cool using your terminal
<Atlas> LinuxFetus, all the integrated things like the north and south bus / graphics chip tend to use more power than modern laptop cpus when they are not throttled power-wise
<LinuxFetus> bcbc2: The link to the bug you gave me appears to be of the same series of processors that I have.  (T7600 instead of T6500).  Additionally, the "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" thing is high on my powertop readout.
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: Oh.  How does one throttle these things?
<Atlas> but powertop probably tells you more information than that. also no idea. maybe kernel modules?
<Atlas> i dont understand that concept though, or where to find them
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: So I may have to modify my kernel?
<debianix> :/
<debianix> anyone ?
<xmad> dogmatic69,
<xmad> dogmatic69, try to run those same commands but using sudo
<Atlas> LinuxFetus, not recompile or something that major, but if i understand it right, it should be as simple as plopping a .ko file somewhere
<Oer> debianix, no, deleted trash is gone :(
<djshotglass> anyone know of a command line download manager (https) that uses multiple connections to get the file?
<Atlas> but i'd ask someone else, because im probably spewing nonsense right now
<debianix> :/
<xmad> dogmatic69, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop        sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<d4c> Hardware Drivers Inquiry: I use an ATI Radeon X1650 Pro. In Ubuntu 8.04, I was notified that I could install restricted drivers for this hardware. I am now using Ubuntu 10.04, and anything with detailed graphic effects (games, compiz, etc) lags. Are there any solutions for Ubuntu 10.04?
<duffydack> playing movies with ascii plugin is old news.
<LinuxFetus> Atlas: I've never messed with my kernel before.  I do need to leave though.  Hopefully some of you will be back on as I try to sort this thing out (I just remembered that I get a "System failed to hibernate" message every time my battery gets critically low.  Additionally... I get laptop battery low messages every few seconds... :/)
<debianix> Oer, what file does it store the imap emails to ?
<debianix> in evolution ?
<sailerboy> hey, if i have a user account (craig) which doesnt have access to the killall command, but i want it to be able to launch a script that contains "killall supybot" or "kill -9 `pgrep supybot`", how would i do that?
<debianix> ? .evolution/mail/imap/user_name ?
<sailerboy> im sure i have to edit visudo
<sailerboy> also d4c, you should be able to install restricted drivers with 10.04
<bcbc2> LinuxFetus:  that link had some other links to workarounds.
<sailerboy> i believe it's under administrative
<i2c>  look at how freaking gay ubuntu is, I click on places, and instead of, downloads, music, and those other folders, I get 'version="1.0"?>' and stuff like 'name=currentmtime' and other crap, windows has never renamed stuff for me, and when I click on them it throws me an error  message, so it doesn't even work!
<c_oKIE> Ok let me put my question like this, if partition, G: ( a log drive )  is mounted to W: ( a primary partition ), this doesnt mean that if G is deleted W: still points to the data does it
<rww> i2c: "Gay" is not a pejorative. Don't use it as one.
<i2c> ubuntu is trash I'll put it that way
<sailerboy> ic2, no one is forcing you to use it
<sailerboy> but i think that it somehow got corrupted
<Muscovy> i2c: Why are you coming here to tell us this?
<sailerboy> it can happen with windows as well
<i2c> would someone help me fix it?
<d4c> sailerboy, indeed you can. but, should the operating system notify me as to which ones are available?
<sailerboy> there should be 1 availible
<sailerboy> afaik
<i2c> no windows doesn't change the start menu text, or it hasn't in the multiple years I'm using it
<kevinSJ> I need some help. Is it possible to open a SWF for editing in Ubuntu?
<sieson> I am trying to change my laptop's brightness from the terminal but I keep getting permission denied! Anyone know what I should do?
<sailerboy> ubuntu hasnt changed it for me in the multiple years i have been using it, and windows have
<kevinSJ> Like a .SWF extracter?
<i2c> well you know what
<kevinSJ> Need to modify it a bit
<i2c> can someone help me fix this or do I need to reinstall ubuntu *again*
<Muscovy> i2c: Could you describe what's wrong in more detail?
<i2c> let me get a camera and show you because, I don't know if it's ubuntu's fault or my laptops, I can't click on 'applications' or 'places' and take a screenshot
<sailerboy> type scrot in the terminal i2c
<sailerboy> "scrot"
<sailerboy> and in your home folder, you should see a screen shot
<Muscovy> Press "print screen" on your keyboard.
<sailerboy> or that
<sailerboy> that works
<i2c> I did it doesn't work
<Muscovy> WHich method?
<sieson> any help for my problem?  sudo echo -n 7 > /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness says permission denied... Why is that?
<i2c> oh darn you are right
<i2c> so i just got my camera for nothing, rubbish
<Muscovy> sieson: It's because you're running sudo on the first command only.
<rww> sieson: because the shell redirection is happening with your user's permissions. Try echo -n 7 | sudo tee /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<MaJic_NinJa> sieson can you as sudo?
<Muscovy> sieson: I think it's command | sudo tee file
<i2c> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1356/screenshotsi.png
<sieson> rww: thanks a lot bud.. fixed :D
<Muscovy> i2c: DO you know what version of Ubuntu you are running?
<Muscovy> do*
<i2c> ugh now I just messed up xchat, the panel on the left is gone
<i2c> 10.04
<dogmatic69> xmad: ye that works, no errors :)
<edbian> i2c, view
<dogmatic69> thanks for the help
<xmad> dogmatic69, no proble, get used to use sudo a lot
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<i2c> now what edbian
<dominicdinada> how to force ubuntu to take any password i set ?
<dominicdinada> 10.04
<dogmatic69> xmad: should i just use it *all* the time?
<Muscovy> i2c: What happens with you click the weird text under your bookmarks there?
<Seveas> dominicdinada, set it as root. You can't make it set passwords with less than 6 characters though.
<xmad> dogmatic69, it's not always needed, but for some admin stuff it's needed
<i2c> could not display 'part of the line of code' nautilus can't find that area
<i2c> or that location whatever
<xmad> dogmatic69, for example, starting apache needs to be run with sudo
<dominicdinada> no i have 6 random characters it was my old pw i just changed today due to a keyboard input driver failure so i changed it to another and now i was to set it back and i keep getting to simple
<i2c> hold on I have to reinstall xchat I'll be back in a second
<xmad> dogmatic69, pretty much if you see an output saying "permission denied" try using the same command but with sudo
<dominicdinada> Seveas: no i have 6 random characters it was my old pw i just changed today due to a keyboard input driver failure so i changed it to another and now i was to set it back and i keep getting to simple
<MaJic_NinJa> Sudo is one of the first commands that i learn
<dogmatic69> xmad: cool thanks (i just jumped winblows today)
<dogmatic69> had ubuntu in a vm and dual boot for a bit, but not much
<dogmatic69> now its 100% :P
<th0r> dominicdinada: I'm not sure, it's been a long time, but I think it wont let you change to an old password...not one of the last six passwords you have used if I remember right. Try another six random characters...I bet that woudl work
<i2c> ok I'm back
<xmad> dogmatic69, No problem, it's confusing at first but you'll get used in no time, after a couple months you'll forget how to use windows.
<Muscovy> i2c: So what happens when you click that problem text?
<xmad> dogmatic69, after all windows is an addiction, it takes time to get over it.
<dogmatic69> xmad: ye... ive been a php dev for ~5 years so figured i should move
<c_oKIE> So If I do want to backup data on my computer seperate from the OS with the System files and program Files in C:\... I could mount a partition like W: to C:\Documents and Settings and if I wanted to delete the os I could delete C:\ and W would still point to the data "stored atg Documents and Settings
<i2c> I already told you, it says 'cannot find location 'versionstring=1'' or whatever the weird code is
<c_oKIE> So If I do want to backup data on my computer seperate from the OS with the System files and program Files in C:\... I could mount a partition like W: to C:\Documents and Settings and if I wanted to delete the os I could delete C:\ and W would still point to the data "stored atg Documents and Settings"?
<dominicdinada> th0r: not an option. as i need to keep it in sync with  7 other computers and the effin keyring pops up about 20 times every login still using said password
<dogmatic69> so much coolness with *nix when you are actualy developing something to run on *nix
<c_oKIE> Is this a wacky thing to do?
<xmad> i2c, do this
<xmad> i2c, log on with another user
<edbian> dogmatic69, Yes there is!
<xmad> i2c, and check if you have the same problem with nautilus
<rww> ubottu: windows | c_oKIE
<ubottu> c_oKIE: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<i2c> another user, I don'tk now if I have any
<Muscovy> xmad: I think he could just remove it with the right-click menu.
<i2c> oh I can roll the guest
<dogmatic69> imo ubuntu10 looks better than vista as well :)
<Muscovy> i2c: Is there a remove option when you right-click the text?
<dominicdinada> root = godlike except for stupid linux owns root. Good to know i am much more in control over a linux machine than a windows machine ^^ NOT
<sporkboy> okay, so, say I want to install on a drive out of another computer that's currently plugged into mine, but want it installed for that computer (like... oem style). is there a good way to do that?
<th0r> dominicdinada: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/wiki/Linux_Password_Policy
<i2c> no the problem does not happen on the guest! let me check for the remove
<i2c> no, it says operation not supported
<xmad> i2c
<xmad> you have to log in console
<xmad> and delete .gnome .gnome2
<dominicdinada> th0r: so the policy is also to nagg 20 times with keyring popups also
<xmad> one sec let me link you a thread that solves that
<th0r> dominicdinada: that says the old password limit is disabled by default. It does give you a place to start though
<xmad> i2c, take a look on this http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<xmad> Maybe you tweaked something that broke nautilus somehow.
<Muscovy> I would've backed them up, delete them.
<Muscovy> not delete them*
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<spazmi> :)
<nikitis> Guys, i need some help with this drive.  It's a USB Seagate Freeagent drive.  It's NTFS, files are accessible from Windows box, When mounted onto ubuntu, it says it mounts correctly, but there is no file contents.  They are there.  What am I doing wrong?
<i2c> son of a mother it didn't work
<xmad> i2c, is there a folder named .nautilus in your home folder?
<dominicdinada> Simple answer is to shell and force the password via command line. for anybody who needs it in the future
<i2c> it reset my theme but not those folders
<i2c> how do I check again? ls?
<d3vic3> nikitis: what "sudo mount" gives?
<i2c> yes ls -a yields a .nautilus
<xmad> rename that folder
<xmad> or delete
<i2c> to?
<nikitis> d3vic3, /dev/sdb1 on /home/nikitis/Freeagent type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<xmad> and restart nautilus
<Muscovy> ic2: Doesn't matter what you call it.
<i2c> sudo rename .nautilus .nautilus1 doesn't work
<d3vic3> nikitis: ls ~/Freeagent lists nothing!
<i2c> syntax error at
<nikitis> d3vic3, correct.
<xmad> i2c, sudo cp .nautilus nautilus1
<dominicdinada>  brb gonna make sure the crappy keyring and my login credentials dont cause 20 popups at login
<nikitis> d3vic3, but when i plug it onto the windows box, it's all there
<Seveas> i2c, mv .nautilus .nautilus1
<Seveas> i2c, rename uses different syntax
<i2c> ok done
<i2c> now what
<stercor> What's a simple way to set up a LAN?
<aeon-ltd> stercor: router + ethernet cables, what do you mean?
<xmad> i2c, close nautilus and open it agian
<xmad> again*
<dominicdinada> stercor: ummmmmmm this is an ubuntu channel not a hardware networking support channel + what aeon said
<i2c> how
<nikitis> d3vic3, wait wth.  It's showing up now?!
<xmad> sudo pkill nautilus
<Muscovy> stercor: A LAN is Local Area Network. Do you need router help or something similar?
<nikitis> d3vic3, I've done ls in that directory like 100 times
<stercor> aeon-ltd: wireless, no ethernet cables, perhaps a Windows machine.  Samba for all?
<nikitis> d3vic3, why is it now showing up?
<aeon-ltd> stercor: i still don't get what you mean
<d3vic3> nikitis: sudo fdisk -l
<dominicdinada> aeon-ltd: he asked incorrectly he wants to setup a file/print server not just a lan :O
<nikitis> d3vic3, wait i may have solved my issue thanks to you
<aeon-ltd> dominicdinada: oh ok
<stercor> aeon-ltd: I want to share files between two computers and have a wireless LAN.
<aeon-ltd> stercor: yeah samba will be fine
<stercor> k
<d3vic3> nikitis: and what was wrong?
<nikitis> d3vic3, doing ls on the /Freeagent folder, reveals it's owned by root, but i have no idea how that could happen.  I did a mkdir as nikitis
<zatan> how can i find out whats Video and Audio device names?
<nikitis> d3vic3, with no sudo
<pietime> I'm using Lubuntu with Thunar. Does anyone know how to get SAMBA working with Thunar without installing several extra dependencies?I'm using Lubuntu with Thunar. Does anyone know how to get SAMBA working with Thunar without installing several extra dependencies?
<i2c> no it didn't work, my theme and background and all of that, my icons, all back to stock, but the folders names are still messed up
<d3vic3> nikitis:  /dev/sdb1 on /home/nikitis/Freeagent type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<d3vic3> nikitis: because of "allow_other"
<d3vic3> nikitis: in fuseblk options
<nikitis> d3vic3, that made it root?
<d3vic3> nikitis: no, that made it possible to create a folder without being root
<dominicdinada> pietime: that most likely would be a question you ask in #samba since neither are Ubuntu. and lubuntu isn't even ubuntu
<i2c> xmad are you there
<dominicdinada> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<d3vic3> nikitis: try a sudo ls on Freeagent
<xmad> i2c, yes, what did you do with .nautilus folder again?
<i2c> mv
<nikitis> d3vic3, okay wait, I just umounted it, and Freeagent folder is owned by nikitis now?
<nikitis> d3vic3, what is going on here
<pietime> yeah dominicdinada, please clarify yourself
<pietime> that didnt make much sense sorry
<hbaw> I recently reinstalled 9.04 and now i do not have an option to enable nvidia drivers from my hardware list? where do i do this?
<syncftps> anyone know how to sync a public ftp every X minutes in Ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> Lubuntu is as different as Kubuntu and Ubuntu and last i checked neither kubuntu or lubuntu are supported in this channel as each has there own channels
<xmad> syncftps, create a cron job
<pietime> dominicdinada, i was told lubuntu _is_ suported in this channel by several ops
<d3vic3> nikitis: not exactly but i think there was a double mount on that folder
<syncftps> xmad: is there a program that will sync the ftp?
<kreeper> i'm looking for a webserver to run off of ubuntu 10.04 lts, which package would be best if i need php, cgi-bin, sql databases, webmail accounts, and ftp accounts?
<nikitis> d3vic3, I have an fstab entry
<d3vic3> nikitis: that says?
<edbian> kreeper, apache and lighttpd are both good webservers than can do all of that stuff.
<xmad> i2c, delete .nautilus completly
<nikitis> d3vic3, UUID=15C86054380070A1   /home/nikitis/Freeagent           ntfs    defaults       0        0
<dominicdinada> pietime: then i stand corrected that each flavor of ubuntu. kubuntu, lubuntu. Server.... all supported in this channel and each don't have their own support channels
<kreeper> edbian: ok thx
<edbian> kreeper, Of course you need an ftp server to have ftp and an email server to do email.
<xmad> i2c, first close nautius with sudo pkill nautilus
<xmad> i2c, then delete folder
<edbian> kreeper, A webserver alone cannot do those 2
<Roasted> 1.5ghz single core proc and 1gb ram should be enough to push Ubuntu, right? For some reason I'm having insane delays when doing simple things, such as clicking on an item in the menu and it taking a solid 4-8 secods to respond
<pietime> I'm using Lubuntu with Thunar. Does anyone know how to get SAMBA working with Thunar without installing several extra dependencies?
<xmad> i2c, start nautilus again
<edbian> kreeper, Oh and of course you need mySQL to have a SQL server.
<nikitis> d3vic3, blkid says that is the UUID of the freeagent drive
<edbian> kreeper, That's a pretty tall order BTW
<mgolisch> anyone use pulseaudio with remote/network sinks?
<i2c> nope no good
<edbian> kreeper, Configuring all of those things is going to take some time and a lot of know-how.
<xmad> why does it says compiz anyway
<syncftps> is there a program that will sync the ftps in Ubuntu?
<i2c> when I pkilled nautilus I didn't drop to a command line, is that normal?
<mgolisch> its unbearably lagging with wireless, does it work for anyone over a wireless connection?
<xmad> i2c, since when did that problem start happening
<i2c> since like yesterday
<sporkboy> any ideas on doing an install on a drive that'll be going in a different computer?
<nikitis> d3vic3, if an entry is added to fstab, is something else also trying to mount it?
<kreeper> edebian: yaeh i'm gonna have alot of work to do, lol, is there a manual i can get that will help with that, or should i just read the man page?
<syncftps> also, any reason #ubuntu is not working for unregistered users (except through web gateways)?
<d4a> I am having an issue with my accelerated graphics driver. Information is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557356
<i2c> I don't remember installing something or triggering it, it just happened from what I remember (I know SOMETHING triggered it though)
<edbian> kreeper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<d3vic3> nikitis: nop
<kreeper> edebian: thx again
<nikitis> d3vic3, what can i put under options in fstab to make it mount as user nikitis?
<edbian> syncftps, It helps cut down on spammers / trolls and such I assume.  It's supposed to be that way.
<syncftps> edbian: its a temporarily insane implementation, right?
<nikitis> d3vic3, or at least accessible?  Can i chown nikitis.nikitis ~/Freeagent after mounting?
<edbian> syncftps, The registering?  I don't know.  Ask an op.
<d4a> I am having an issue with my accelerated graphics driver. Information is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557356
<rww> syncftps: my explanation wasn't clear :)?
<dominicdinada> sporkboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223614
<syncftps> anyone know a program in Ubuntu to sync a public ftp every X minutes? @rww: i wanted to ensure its temporary, but it can be bypassed through web interfaces
<rww> syncftps: as I said, yes, it's temporary
<segaloco> hey, me again :X okay, i have a very .. odd question this time
<rww> syncftps: I wasn't aware webchat users could get in here anyway until after we first talked
<edbian> syncftps, Just write up a bash script using wget
<segaloco> could i chroot into my ubuntu hard drive from a live cd to alter packages if they have the same kernel version and the package im trying to alter is the same?
<syncftps> rww: they have to captcha and do a command told to them in the temp room
<d3vic3> nikitis: not necessary, just try something like this in fstab :  UUID=youruuid   yourmedia    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222    0       0
<dominicdinada> sporkboy: I did that as well as my server doesnt have a dvdrom on it or bootable from usb. There are also alot more steps then are listed but i can not seem to find the post i used
<pietime> I'm using Lubuntu with Thunar. Does anyone know how to get SAMBA working with Thunar without installing several extra dependencies? I've tried this page but the PPA is 404 not found. https://launchpad.net/~danielmorales/+archive/ppa/
<segaloco> (im trying to fix/remove plymouth, killed my bootup :/)
<segaloco> well, specifically libplymouth
<d3vic3> nikitis: save fstab, unmount the volume than remount it with sudo mount yourmedia
<sporkboy> dominicdinada, thanks!
<nikitis> d3vic3, that will mount the files as nikitis owns them and not root?
<d3vic3> nikitis: no, but at least you'll have full access to it
<VCoolio> pietime: I think you need version 1.1 for samba support
<d3vic3> nikitis: another point, yourmountpoint would be clearer than yourmedia :)
<xmad> i2c, well your nautilus is clearly broken, and it says compiz on it..
<xmad> i2c, sorry I have to get back to work :(
<pietime> VCoolio, version 1.1 of what??
<VCoolio> pietime: of thunar
<segaloco> or is what im trying to do black magic :X
<dogmatic69> could someone tell me what is the correct format to make a site like mysite.dev point to 127.0.0.1 in hosts file plz
<xmad> dogmatic69, 127.0.0.1 mysite.dev
<pietime> VCoolio, ok how do you upgrade?
<sporkboy> dominicdinada, so basically, oem install from the installer to the usb drive using this computer should work?
<dogmatic69> xmad: thanks
<VCoolio> pietime: there is an xfce repository you can add, but I'm not sure if it has 1.1, also I'm not sure if it's 1.0 or 1.1 that introduced samba; I compiled a git version
<darth_tux71> KDE wiped my system
<pietime> VCoolio, i want to avoid all the xfce dependencies if possible, how can i do that/
<darth_tux71> in sabayon
<dominicdinada> sporkboy: when i set mine up like yourself i had to manually create partitions for the primary and swap. and since it is going to be installed into a machine as a primary drive i needed to manually set the uuids for the boot,primary,swap by hand. except i forget the exact steps. I pointed you to whom i suggested you ask
<VCoolio> pietime: ok, you need 1.1; also there are dependencies involved of course; you can't do without, unless you mount network shares in another way and browse to them with your current thunar; http://j1m.net/2010/01/09/thunar-1-1-0-native-support-for-remote-filesystems/
<nikitis> d3vic3, trying it now on a reboot
<divecks> hey guys, I can't connect to this samba server I have. I know sambas running on the box, and I know the drives are all connected and that samba is configured correctly. But I can't get to it in nautilus either by GUI or by smb://1337666404.ath.cx in the location bar. What steps can I take to troubleshoot?
<pietime> VCoolio, i cant find 1.1 here http://thunar.xfce.org/download.html
<nikitis> d3vic3, Hey it won't mount on boot!  It mounts though when I do a sudo mount -a
<segaloco> anyone D:
<segaloco> is chroot an option to alter debs on ANOTHER install wiht the same kernel and version of the software you are altering
<JuJuBee> I just did fresh install of 10.04 on a box that sits between my home network and my cable modem but cant get both ethernet interfaces up.
<segaloco> oh well, gonna go try it, ill be back if it doesnt work though :X
<VCoolio> pietime: I got it from here; you'll have to compile some xfce stuff first though if you want it too; I doubt if there is a .deb file for it
<VCoolio> pietime: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/
<hello0> hi guys
<Monaco> O_O
<Jordan_U> segaloco: Yes, you can install / remove packages from within a chroot.
<JuJuBee> My /etc/network/interfaces is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481152/
<JuJuBee> Anyone help?
<darth_tux71> ok dumb question time how do I change my time in cli
<d3vic3> nikitis: what's in /etc/mtab?
<JuJuBee> darth_tux71 man date
<guampa> darth_tux71: date
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<darth_tux71> thanks its just been oh forever since i have had to
<JuJuBee> np
<nikitis> d3vic3, /dev/sdb1 /home/nikitis/Freeagent fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<dogmatic69> xmad: i have 127.0.0.1 admin.dev in hosts but its still redirecting to www.admin.dev 404
<VCoolio> pietime: or use pcmanfm2, is default for lubuntu anyway and also has samba support nowadays
<nikitis> d3vic3, i haven't done a sudo mount -a yet, and there's nothing in the Freeagent folder.  if I try to sudo umount /dev/sdb1 it says drive not mounted
<slow-motion> n8
<dogmatic69> xmad: nvm i was editing 'host' :/
<JuJuBee> Anyone help with networking?
<xmad> !ask | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnTeddy> I accidentally removed the sound from my panel I believe.
<JuJuBee> xmad:  see my post above... already supplied details
<JohnTeddy> When I right click to add to panel, i don't see sound listed anywhere. How do I add it back?
<darth_tux71> omfg i cant figure this out what is wrong with me
<earthling_> which is the fastest,lightest ubuntu desktop environment, xfce,mint,or lubuntu?
<xmad> JuJuBee, sorry my bad
<Poker> lol drink coffee
<JuJuBee> np
<VCoolio> earthling_: lubuntu, then xfce, then mint
<xmad> let me take a look
<d3vic3> nikitis: when you open nautilus, nothing happens? (i assume you're using gnome!)
<darth_tux71> ok i give up nothing I am doing will set the time
<earthling_> ok
<nikitis> d3vic3, all it does is go into the Freeagent directory, but no files
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<coz_> earthling_,  surprisingly  edubuntu is also fast with gnome DE
<coz_> earthling_,   I recently swtiched because of the speed it offered as well as both kde and gnome applications
<zerwas> Is there a more elegant way than entering the wrong password to cancel the password prompt in console?
<th0r> zerwas: just hit return
<tschundeee> hey guys... I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an old notebook with centrino 1,7 (single core) and 2gb ram... would it be better to install the netbook edition from a performance point of view?
<Jordan_U> zerwas: ctrl+c
<nikitis> d3vic3, When i open nautilus, there's nothing in the drive, and it says up top 750 GB Filesystem, which also appears to show up in the left menu.
<rww> tschundeee: there isn't a performance difference between them that I've noticed
<dogmatic69> tschundeee: i just installed 10.04 on a easynote 2gh + 2gig ram and it runs A+
<zerwas> th0r> that's just like a wrong password ;)
<aeon-ltd> tschundeee: no, the only way you can net speed gains is by not using compiz and using a lighter WM instead of gnome, and disabling unncessary background processes
<darth_tux71> got it
<darth_tux71> date -s "20 AUG 2010 15:54:00"
<nikitis> d3vic3, there's nothing in the folder i mean.  but nautilus seems to think I'm in 750 GB Folder.
<nikitis> d3vic3, although, Freespace is indicating 32 GB's
<_DGM_> tschundeee: netbook edition and the "real" version dont make much difference to me speedwise. Only the interface is different. Though i have a custom atom kernel instead of the standard one
<tschundeee> aeon-ltd: can the appearance be adjusted to look like netbook or do I have to reinstall netbook version in order to get the nice starter bar?
<raiffa> is there a way to only mirror parts of the ubuntu apt repositories? I have several dozen nodes in a cluster I want to update from a master node, but I can't mirror the entire apt repositories (at 30+GB) b/c we only have a T1.
<_DGM_> in fact.. the netbook interface ran a bit crappy for me on my netbook
<tschundeee> something like "apt-get install netbook-appearance" :D?
<dogmatic69> tschundeee: my cpu is 10% and ram at 500mb with swap 0mb and i have 2 panes full of things and it still responds instantly
<aeon-ltd> tschundeee: it uses a app to get the look on unr(the easy interface anyway) and just a different (graphically) set up gnome
<tschundeee> dogmatic69: u use hardware accelerated graphics?
<dogmatic69> when i was on vista i would be making coffee between switching tabs
<d3vic3> nikitis: there must something wrong with the filesystem that confuses fuseblk
<ezy> hi. is it possible to use the kde4 librariers to compile without having to install the kde desktop ?
<_DGM_> its a good idea to build a custom kernel though.. for example if you have an intel atom. it does make a difference
<dogmatic69> tschundeee: idk :P im a noob
<d3vic3> nikitis: what sudo fdisk -l gives?
<_DGM_> dogmatic69: but vista is a terrible example :P windows 7 would probably run fine
<nikitis> d3vic3, /dev/sdb1               1       91201   732572001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<tschundeee> dogmatic69: hehe 512mb of ram... hmm that could be nice for server edition but for desktop...
<tschundeee> hmm
<dogmatic69> _DGM_ well i paid £200 for vista, so im not paying another £200 for win7
<xmad> tschundeee, why not you use xfce?
<_DGM_> dogmatic69: just saying :) vista is/was a terrible fail
<dogmatic69> tschundeee: i have 2gig... only 500mb used
<_DGM_> dogmatic69: in fact, windows 7 runs much better then windows xp on my eee netbook
<dogmatic69> _DGM_: i dont think so... yes its ram hungry but apartfrom that its pretty good
<nikitis> d3vic3, http://fpaste.org/agGT/
<aeon-ltd> dogmatic69: dude win7 is not £200
<_DGM_> dogmatic69: i've tested vista from the start.. i *know* how horrible it is :P
<_DGM_> and i think you can buy a windows 7 upgrade version aswell which are cheaper
<tschundeee> _DGM_: but win7 uses roughly around 20gb of diskspace in the 64bit version... not good for my macbook pro with 120gb ssd and triple boot (xp, ubuntu & osx)
<dogmatic69> aeon-ltd: depends where you come from hey :P
<_DGM_> tschundeee: nope.. my netbook's ssd only has 12 gb or so. It uses around 5-8gb
<tschundeee> _DGM_: I talked about the 64bit version
<tschundeee> that takes around 17gb
<d3vic3> nikitis: try mounting manually : sudo mount /dav/sdb1 mountpoint
<xmad> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dogmatic69> _GDM_: i have also used vista since it was leaked
<_DGM_> tschundeee: let me check :) i have it on here
<d3vic3> nikitis: you're using ubuntu or fedora?
<white_magic> how can i make it so in ubuntu, i have the directory path written instead of the 'breadcrumbs'?
<nikitis> d3vic3, ubuntu.  mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /home/nikitis/Freeagent
<_DGM_> dogmatic69: i had official microsoft beta's.. no leaks. One of them had a terrible bug with subfolders.. it completely wrecked my mp3 collection back then
<tschundeee> _DGM_: yeah tell me the size... I was thinking of putting it up instead of xp for gaming but the basic footprint is too big
<nikitis> d3vic3, i just used fpaste cause i couldn't remember the ubuntu paster lol
<dogmatic69> _DGM_: first impressions :P
<nikitis> d3vic3, mtab says it's already mounted
<nikitis> d3vic3, but when I go into that directory, there's nothing...
<tschundeee> dogmatic69: stick to ubuntu and be happy
<_DGM_> tschundeee: yea its a full installed system :P not really a fair comparision
<dogmatic69> tschundeee: i am so far
<nikitis> d3vic3, manually doing sudo mount -a which envokes all mount points in fstab, works.
<tschundeee> _DGM_: I mean that the empty system has a 17gb footprint in 64bit (win7)
<dogmatic69> on vista my cpu fan sounded like a jet engine.. now im not sure its on :P
<nikitis> d3vic3, but I have no clue as to why it says it's mounted, but not showing up
<tschundeee> If you have enough space it's no problem of course
<d3vic3> nikitis: just http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<d3vic3> nikitis: unmount it and try manually to see
<nikitis> d3vic3, sudo umount /dev/sdb1  says umount: /home/nikitis/Freeagent: not mounted
<josh_k> anyone know what keys to press to boot a starling netbook from system76?
<d3vic3> nikitis: then mount it yourself
<mrozek> Hi! How to change Places->Computer from opening dolphin to nautilus?
<white_magic> how can i make it so in ubuntu, i have the directory path written instead of the 'breadcrumbs'?
<ChogyDan> white_magic: ctrl+L
<tschundeee> can the netbook edition be installed on a non-atom cpu notebook like a centrino?
<josh_k> nm, I found the users guide; well-hidden power button!
<nikitis> d3vic3, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/nikitis/Freeagent  Results in a successful mount, with folders viewable
<nikitis> But I need this to happen automatically since this is going to be a drive for a ftp server while i'm away from the house.
<d3vic3> nikitis: good 4 u :)
<nikitis> d3vic3, still not good, problem isn't solved
<xmad> nikitis, create a cron job
<d3vic3> xmad: nikitis: cron job is not a solution :)
<white_magic> ChogyDan: ty
<d3vic3> mrozek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-back-nautilus-as-your-default-file-manager.html
<mrozek> d3vic3: sorry, got no such option :(
<mrozek> d3vic3, ok found it :), much thanks :D
<mrozek> works for me now :)
<captain-murphy> Hello, I'm having a hell of time getting music to work. sound from the internet and system are fine but playing music isn't happening and I'm looking for some help. I've never debugged sound stuff before which is why I'm coming here - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Seveas> captain-murphy, left.
<redDEADresolve> anyone know if you can get a vanilla gnome in the new ubuntu 10.10 I really like my notification area
<Seveas> captain-murphy, what are you trying to play music with?
<Seveas> !maverick | redDEADresolve
<ubottu> redDEADresolve: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
 * darth_tux71 is away: I'm busy
<nikitis> d3vic3, So how can mtab say it's mounted to ~/Freeagent, but not be?
<rww> ubottu: away > darth_tux71
<ubottu> darth_tux71, please see my private message
<nikitis> d3vic3, isn't the point of mtab to show what is currently mounted?
<captain-murphy> Seveas: I've tryed a lot of things, mpd/nmpc amarok - none of them actually play anything and I don't know where to look for logs for this stuff. is it alsa? is it pulseaudio? or something else?
<Renski> hey all. Ive used iptables to setup a half decent firewall for a desktop. but what do I do if I want to allow something like HTTP, and HTTPS, but only to certain applications?
<nikitis> d3vic3, why then with mtab saying it's mounted, but not really, do I still have to manually mount it to work?
<Seveas> captain-murphy, oh, you're on kde?
<aperson> cron isn't running anything for me.  crontab -e doesn't give any errors, and I checked cron's logs (there were no obvious errors that I could spot). http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481170/
<captain-murphy> I just started using it, but I had the same problem before with gnome and the default ubuntu 10.4 setup
<d3vic3> nikitis: backup fstab and mtab, remove sdb1 entries and reboot your system
<rww> aperson: add a blank line to the end of your crontab
<Seveas> captain-murphy, I suggest asking in #kubuntu, kde has it's own sound handling thing
<white_magic> i'm trying to install truecrypt, but for some reason it only installs 2 document files in /usr/share/truecrypt/doc and doesn't bother with any other
<white_magic> even though the console says otherwise
<white_magic> what could be happening?
<Seveas> white_magic, black magic.
<andygracia> hi
<white_magic> that was helpful
<aperson> rww, there is one
<Renski> white_magic: I saw that today
<Renski> white_magic: it install the other files else where
<Renski> *installs
<Seveas> white_magic, about as helpful as your question. Now if you were to paste the console output maybe I can give a better answer :)
<white_magic> hmmm
<Renski> white_magic: install it again, but this time pay attention to the list of files it gives you
<white_magic> you know, i tried copying & pasting, but ctrl-c just hides the cmd window
<andygracia> can anyone help me with permission of mounting a fat sd card ???
<Seveas> white_magic, ctrl+shift+c
<white_magic> ahh ok
<Renski> white_magic: they are spread out to three different directories
<Renski> white_magic: I used it yesterday only to find out that truecrypt doesnt support full disk encryption on linux
<djshotglass> anyone know of a command line download manager (https) that uses multiple connections to get the file?
<Seveas> Renski, if you want that, use dm_crypt
<captain-murphy> Seveas: its the same problem in both gnome and kde - but what I'm really asking for is where can I find the logs to figure out whats going wrong?
<white_magic> ctrl+shift+c also hides the terminal window
<white_magic> strangely enough
<nikitis> d3vic3, fstab, mtab backed up, and rebooted.  Awaiting your next commands
<Renski> Seveas: Its sorted now, I used the LVM encrypted partitions from the alternate install cd
<Seveas> Renski, that works too :)
<Seveas> white_magic, you have a strange windowmanager setup :)
<white_magic> its default
<Seveas> no, that's a lie :)
<Renski> nah, its the weird truecrypt installer
<white_magic> could be
<white_magic> anyway, i had the choice between 'install truecrypt' or 'extract tar'
<white_magic> so this time i extracted tar
<Renski> instead of using the shell, it decides to use its own method of printing out text in a gui
<white_magic> and will see how that goes
<__goo__>  Hi, I am running Ubuntu 9.10, how can i add extra true type fonts? Which directory to i add them to?
<Seveas> Renski, ah
<white_magic> too bad that it can just install when it promises to
<JuJuBee> I am trying to get my eth0 interface up and configured using settings in /etc/network/interfaces.. getting this error with sudo ifup eth0...   SIOCADDRT: No such process
<JuJuBee> Failed to bring up eth0.
<rww> ubottu: fonts | __goo__
<ubottu> __goo__: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<d3vic3> nikitis: just check if everything is ok, entries for sdb1 should've been created automatically and the drive may be accessible too
<aperson> rww, in the cron logs, it says it's running the @reboot jobs, but I can't get znc to start.  I swear I remember this working before
<andygracia> what is wrong with this line?  /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/sdcard vfat user,auto,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<__goo__> rww, thanks
<rww> aperson: I have no idea about ZNC, never used it
<Seveas> aperson, encrypted homedir?
<aperson> Seveas, nosir
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<Renski> has anyone ever got mobile broadband working on 10.04?
<Renski> in the UK
<_DGM_> Renski: that all just depends on available drivers for the specific device
<_DGM_> Renski: look up the brand and type and see if its supported :)
<andygracia> what is wrong with this line and i cant change ownership?  /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/sdcard vfat user,auto,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<Seveas> !repeat | andygracia
<ubottu> andygracia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Renski> _DGM_: I havnt bought one yet, I want to know whats supported and work easily before making my choice :)
<Seveas> Renski, the ones vodafone hands out work
<white_magic> so i got a tar.gz file and i need to extract its contents to /usr/. i guess i have to get sudo access for it. in all cases like this, i'll need to open a terminal window
<white_magic> ?
<Renski> Seveas: nice, thanks
<Renski> white_magic: that would be the easiest way
<Renski> Seveas: do you have a model name/number or a link I used to do a little research?
<Renski> (want to make sure I get the right one)
<nikitis> d3vic3, mtab reports no mount of /dev/sdb1
<Wipster> evning all, got an issue with ftp on linux if I reboot my computer I can get one file transfer but if I try again I only get one hash mark in debug mode. ifconfig down up doesn't fix it and a reboot seems to be the only way to get another transfer. Been happening for quite a few ubuntu versions now and its finally got to me, (have to use windows for the ftp transfers)
<Seveas> Renski, afraid not. I'm a northsea away from the device right now :)
<d3vic3> nikitis: what's the output for groups command?
<Seveas> Renski, but most actually work. Haven't seen a non-working model in a while. Just ask the salesclerk whether you can try it :)
<nikitis> nikitis adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Renski> Seveas: I bought one from O2, but I couldnt get that working with windows, let alone anything
<Renski> else
<nikitis> d3vic3, nikitis adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<white_magic> so how would i extract is using terminal? it's been a while since i did this..
<Seveas> Renski, that's why I try before I buy :)
<solow> How come non of my usb flash drives get detected?
<solow> it works fine with ubuntu on my laptop
<Renski> white_magic: gunzip [your zip file]
<white_magic> ahh ok
<Renski> white_magic: then tar -xf [tar file]
<Seveas> solow, broken usb port? Does plugging them in make anything show up in the dmesg output?
<d3vic3> nikitis: you're not a member of fuse group!
<Renski> white_magic: then mv the files where required, then read up the man pages/tutorials for those commands so you dont need to ask again :)
<white_magic> yea, i dont intend to keep asking them :)
<nikitis> d3vic3, apparently not, why didn't it auto add me?
<d3vic3> nikitis: i thiink that's why you can't see file content when it's mounted automatically
<Seveas> Renski, the gunzip step is not needed. tar will recugnize and uncompress tar.gz files
<solow> Seveas, i dont see anything come up.... but my mouse does work in the same usb port. so i dont think its broken
<white_magic> nice
<Renski> Seveas: automagically?
<Seveas> Renski, yes
<Seveas> has done that for a few years now
<nikitis> d3vic3, useradd -G fuse nikitis
<nikitis> d3vic3, ?
 * Renski curses a thousand wasted commands
<Renski> Though I did learn about gzip and tar back on madrake
<Seveas> and even before that tar -zxf would make it do the uncompressing :)
<Renski> *mandrake
<Xearo> Ugh my head hurts... lol
<d3vic3> nikitis: yep, but try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fuse-utils first
<d3vic3> nikitis: if you still not member of fuse then proceed manually, don't forget to recover old fstab and mtab files
<North_Italian69> some one can explain me this: ''pre-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full'' it seems that w/o that using a static ip you cant use all gigabit bandwidth
<solow> so i'm doomed?
<nikitis> d3vic3, yeah that didn't add me
<white_magic> so would it be something like tar -xf compressed.tar.gz /my/directory ?
<erUSUL> North_Italian69: you are forcing the Gib speed in the interface... somehow you're NIC when it negotiates the speed it gets a lower speed
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...what are the 2 different user columns for in the line im about to paste? im refering to the first one "joe" and the second one "root"
<cannonfodder> drwxr-xr-x  2 joe  root  4096 2010-08-20 15:05 www
<d3vic3> nikitis: then usermod -a -G fuse nikitis
<Jordan_U> !permissions | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Seveas> cannonfodder, the 2nd one is group
<Renski> anyone, is there anyway to restrict network access based on the executable? For example 'let nmap have access to port 443, but not firefox'?
<cannonfodder> thanks
<nikitis> d3vic3, nikitis adm dialout cdrom plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<nikitis>   looks good, so i'll readd that fstab entry like i did before and let you know how it goes
<North_Italian69> erUSUL: so, do yo think its a nice tweak for a lan server?
<d3vic3> nikitis: go ahead ;)
<segaloco> well, though some black magic i dont understand, i used chroot and manged to get my wifi working in this live cd through the driver from my HD install
<Delvien> How can I determing what is spinning up my HDD so much? (laptop) iotop gives me no useable data as CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not enabled in the ubuntu mainline kernels, so I cannot tell what IO and swap is being used.
<segaloco> although i still cant seem to figure out how to remove/alter plymouth to reenable booting :/
<erUSUL> North_Italian69: if you need it and it works i do not see why not
<nikitis> d3vic3, wonder why fuse-utils didn't add me automatically during install, as well as dpkg-reconfigure...
<andygracia> is it good a practise to mount a fat32 with user root and group www-data?
<segaloco> iv gotten to the point that i think ill install xubuntu on my other HD, and just chroot every time to load wifi
<segaloco> i mean, it seems pretty stable :P
<North_Italian69> erUSUL: but, why don do that as default. so it is a gigabit nic
<d3vic3> nikitis: where nikitis the first account created on your system?
<erUSUL> andygracia: no; using fat32 for anything else than thumb drives a camera memory cards is bad practice in my opinion
<nikitis> d3vic3, yes, created during install
<white_magic> so lemme guess, you cant specify an extract directory. you have to extract, then move, every time?
<d3vic3> nikitis: which ubuntu verison?
<nikitis> d3vic3, 10.04
<andygracia> erUSUL so reformat to ext2 for example??
<segaloco> brb
<hiexpo> white_magic,  what are you trying to compile ?
<nikitis> d3vic3, same problem.  didn't work ;(  mtab says it's mounted in that directory, but when i go to visit the directory, no files still
<Xearo> Question, Are the open source ATI drivers just as good at the restricted drivers? Is there any reason to update to the restricted ones?
<erUSUL> North_Italian69: as i said. something is wrong. maybe the cable is too long or not high quality or something else, the nic should negotiate the higher speed it can
<hiexpo> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<white_magic> hiexpo: nothing much, i'm just trying to install truecrypt while learning how file/program handling is done in ubuntu
<erUSUL> white_magic: see the -C switch in "man tar"
<white_magic> alright
<hiexpo> white_magic,  let me check one sec
<quinten> hi: i'm looking for software like cdparanoia to copy a DVD with a scratch. DD did not work-it keeps erroring out
<white_magic> yea -C could probably do what i'm looking for
<erUSUL> andygracia: why ext2 in this day and age? ext4
<andygracia> erUSUL: because ext4 and ext3 i think are not supported by arm v5
<erUSUL> quinten: gddrescue ?
<d3vic3> nikitis: remember me what was the line in fstab for sdb1?
<erUSUL> andygracia: not supprted by the kernel you are using? fair enough.
<nikitis> d3vic3, UUID=15C86054380070A1   /home/nikitis/Freeagent           ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=022     0       0
<hiexpo> white_magic,  what version ubuntu
<andygracia> erUSUL: yes i think so :(
<quinten> erUSUL, thanks, i'll try that
<nikitis> erUSUL, ext2 is good for people who want access to their drive from windows.
<nikitis> d3vic3, blkid says: /dev/sdb1: UUID="15C86054380070A1" TYPE="ntfs"
<hiexpo> white_magic,  is it 9.10 or 10.04 ?
<nikitis> quinten, you may be out of luck.  dd does bit for bit copy.  if it errors out, chances are the bits are no longer there on the disc due to the scratch.
<dogmatic69> ive created vhosts for apache and its working *but* some folders copied from windows dont show up
<dogmatic69> how do i get them to show?
<d3vic3> nikitis: substitue defaults, with rw,user,auto,exec,
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<nikitis> dogmatic69, make sure permissions are all good and owned by the same user.  ls -la will show.
<ironfoot495> HELLO iS THERE SOMEONE WHO COULD HELP ME FIX 10.04 IT JUST WONT BOOT.
<_DGM_> ironfoot495: please don't use capslock
<dogmatic69> nikitis: and who should own them?
<dogmatic69> my user?
<Poker> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS1 , what that mean ?
<djshotglass> anyone know of a command line download manager (https) that uses multiple connections to get the file?
<nikitis> Poker, check that your TV has a screen positioning.  Some TV's do not know how to process that correctly, that's why menu's were added to manually correct it.
<quinten> curl
<ironfoot495> It's the second drive . The error is no such Disk. [not support]?
<_DGM_> ironfoot495: insert a 10.04 ubuntu disc and pick "recovery" from the menu
<quinten> DjMadness, cyrl
<nikitis> dogmatic69, More likely your linux user
<ironfoot495> ok I'll give it a try.
<quinten> djshotglass, sorry one more time: curl
<djshotglass> i see nothing in man curl that will download a single file with more than one http connection
<nikitis> dogmatic69, you can try sudo chown username.username /directory/*
<white_magic> how can i overwrite a dir in ubuntu? i tried 'sudo mv -f src dest' but it told me that dest folder wasn't empty
<Poker> nikitis, but i get this messege xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS1 when i try to xrandr --auto
<d3vic3> nikitis: try a soft else http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/features.html or http://albertomilone.wordpress.com/2006/07/27/pysdm-a-gui-for-fstab/
<dogmatic69> nikitis: i own it :) one that shows is drwx---r-x one that does not is drwx------
<erUSUL> white_magic: rm dest first ?
<nikitis> dogmatic69, try "sudo chmod 755 /Directory/*"  without quotes
<djshotglass> also whats should i install to remote desktop ubuntu from windows
<^cheeky> when installing ubuntu 10.04 during the create partition phase , i only see 2 radio buttons for Primary and Logical i cant create an extended partition ?
<quinten> djshotglass, vnc
<dogmatic69> nikitis: its ok to 755 the whole dir?
<d3vic3> nikitis: http://www.hackourlives.com/auto-mount-windows-partitions-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/ is a good point too, I have to go now but you can email me if you solved it loadlogger[at]gmail.com
<dogmatic69> would that be done on a production site?
<ChogyDan> ^cheeky: I think doing a logical one will automatically create the extended
<erUSUL> ^cheeky: if you choose logical either it will use the existing extended partition or create it
<^cheeky> oh ..
<nikitis> dogmatic69, well depends on which users you want access to them
<^cheeky> here goes nothing ..
<^cheeky> thank you
<djshotglass> does vnc not cost $?
<Jordan_U> ironfoot495: Does your second drive show up in the BIOS?
<^cheeky> so wat point would i mount it on ..
<dogmatic69> nikitis: well its my dev pc, but i want to be able to open a vhost up to the internet when i want
<dogmatic69> to show clients or getting help
<^cheeky> iam not sure how much i should allocate to that extented/logical partition and what type of filssystem i should give it
<fester> hi i'm trying to update my 10.04 to a new kernel (2.6.33+), so that i can get TRIM support, but when I update, my fglrx always breaks, any suggestions?
<dogmatic69> easier than uploading all the time
<white_magic> erUSUL: the dest is /usr
<white_magic> i'm not sure i want to delete that
<ezy> hi all. any irc chat you know that when you click on a username it puts it automatically in the message screen...a convenient one to respond faster without having to type the username ?
<aeon-ltd> fester: downgrade fglrx
<white_magic> im just trying to install an app with all of its folders which reside in /usr
<erUSUL> white_magic: what are you trying to do ?
<nikitis> Poker, I found a bug similar to what your doing, may not be solvable yet.
<white_magic> install truecrypt
<aeon-ltd> ezy: whats wrong with tab completion?
<fester> aeon-ltd: any guide for that?
<white_magic> i extracted the tar.gz
<^cheeky> ezy: tab .. completion
<white_magic> and the root dir there is /usr, then /bin & /share
<white_magic> that's how they break down, basically
<aeon-ltd> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<aeon-ltd> damn
#ubuntu 2010-08-21
<aeon-ltd> fester: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<fester> thanks
<ezy> aeon-ltd, ^cheeky thanks. this is good enough for me :-)
<aeon-ltd> fester: wrong link soz
<fester> oh no
<fester> yea, i don't want to do that
<aeon-ltd> fester: correct one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321156
<Poker> nikitis, mm thanks
<murielgodoi> How can I disable BlueProximity from autorun? I tested it once but now it loas on every boot.
<nikitis> dogmatic69, Read up on permissions.  each of those digit values represents access. one digit is premissions for any users
<hiexpo> looks like a train wreck
<nikitis> dogmatic69, one for owners, and one for group members
<hiexpo> fester,  backup all your files and do a fresh install
<fester> hiexpo: i just did that
<fester> hiexpo: i'm sitting on a fresh install now
<fester> what's a good way to upgrade the kernel? just use the mainline?
<fester> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<hiexpo> fester,  oh what distro ? and it did not work   ?
<nikitis> dogmatic69, first digit is for those who own the files.  Which would be the owner of the vhost.  He will want full permission so 7
<fester> hiexpo: using lucid
<fester> trying to get kernel >= 2.6.33 to work
<hiexpo> fester,  what you have before?
<fester> with fglrx
<nikitis> dogmatic69, 2nd digit is for the group members, say, you and the owner.  5 or 7 will suffice  7 giving read write and execute
<fester> hiexpo: i had working system, but no TRIM support
<hiexpo> fester,  was ubuntu also before ?
<^cheeky> erUSUL: so a logical drive could be my swap partition and /hom and also / ?
<fester> yes
<^cheeky> */hom /home
<hiexpo> fester,  9.10 ?
<fester> no, 10.04
<fester> that's what i have now, just fresh install
<segaloco> (sorry about all the popping in and popping out) anyway, anyone know if there are logs of every boot or attempted boot stored somewhere?
<segaloco> i wanna see if there is something grub isnt telling me
<fester> since i broke fglrx with the kernel upgrade
<erUSUL> ^cheeky: a extended partition can hold up to 63 logical partitions. you can put what ever you want in them. swap home / etc...
<wildbat> hi~ anyone happen to get "gnome-terminal --tab" working?~ it keep open new windwos instead of tab
<nikitis> dogmatic69, the last digit is access for any user who is there in that directory.  if that number is too low, and i'm there, i won't be able to see it
<hiexpo> fester,  so 10.04 is giving you lots of  problems ?
<edbian> wildbat, Well your problem is that you're calling a second instance of the program when you type gnome-terminal --tab
<nikitis> if it's 5, i can read and execute files, but not write to them
<hiexpo> fester,  may i suggest 9.10
<edbian> wildbat, Once a GUI program has been launched there typically is not a cli interface left behind it.  What this means is that I don't think it's possible to open a new tab in your gnome-terminal window from the cli.
<fester> hiexpo: no, it was working before, but i went to upgrade the kernel so that i can have TRIM support, and flgrx broke, it would either cause a black screen and not boot, or it would have severe scrambled screen
<dogmatic69> nikitis: cool thanks
<dogmatic69> ill figure them out
<hiexpo> fester,  and all you did was sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade /
<wildbat> edbian, oh ! ~ that's what i want but oh well ~ thanks.
<edbian> wildbat, Yep. Sorry! :(
<hiexpo> sup edbian
<edbian> hiexpo, Hey.
<fester> no, i used http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<fester> i wonder if i should use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<murielgodoi> Hi guys, How can I disable BlueProximity from autoload on every boot?
<edbian> murielgodoi, Uninstall it.
<fester> this says that 2.6.35 is officially available for 10.04 but i don't know how to install it other than through the mainline http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kernel-2-6-35-officially-available-for-ubuntu-10-04.html
<murielgodoi> edbian: I would like to keep it and use just when I need to. Is there a way for that?
<edbian> murielgodoi, Does it show up in System -> Pref -> Start Up ??
<hiexpo> fester,  you no i am on 9.10 have been since day one and would probably be the same on 10.04  sudo apt- get update than upgrade updates the kernal best way i have seen never have had an issue
<hiexpo> lately i have been getting kernal update weekly
<mneptok> "kernel"
<hiexpo> ^
<rww> fester: I believe that article is inaccurate.
<MichealH> heixpo: Well, put it this way... At least your drivers and new and polisehed
<hiexpo> 4 year old lappy guess i am lucky huh
<MichealH> *polished
<MichealH> Yup
<hiexpo> good lappy  so i bought a spare same one :)
<hiexpo> everything is supported
<hiexpo> hp did ok on this one
<fester> i'm going to try this http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/08/install-new-kernel-2635-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<segaloco> if it helps any, here's a dmesg log from the last successful boot, with a big line of ===== where it stops now
<segaloco> http://pastebin.com/eS80f0J0
<hiexpo> sup KE1HA
<i2c> ok listen to this, I had a ubuntu 10.04 beat install that I updated via update manager, then I reinstalled with a 10.04LTS and now when I install skype and teamviewer neither of them work
<KE1HA> hiexpo, was just testing some desktops
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  which ones
<KE1HA> compiz and metalcity
<KE1HA> themes I should say
<murielgodoi> edbian: found it here... The brazillian portuguese translation is not clear for this app
 * murielgodoi thanks edbian
<hiexpo> i2c,  what is beat install
<edbian> murielgodoi, Ha ha.  Glad you fixed it! :D
<DirtBAG256> gosh that reg email process is a bit*h
<segaloco> wait, did versions prior to 10.04 use mountall and plymouth?
<Visine> hey, the minimize, exit and maximize buttons are gone my current install. Has anyone ever run into this?
<Visine> or have any ideas?
<dogmatic69> how do i open a file with some other program, right click open with (the one i want is not listed)
<edbian> Visine, metacity --replace& in a terminal
<ZykoticK9> Visine, "metacity --replace" then "compiz --replace"
<edbian> Visine, Your window decorator (metacity) has crashed.
<Visine> ok thanks guys, I will try it now
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: open your program firsr the open your file in question
<rww> segaloco: plymouth is new, mountall was in karmic (but didn't depend plymouth there)
<Visine> that worked
<Visine> thank you
<hiexpo> kool
<hiexpo> MichealH,  - you from ca ?
<segaloco> hmm, thats probably whats up then
<DirtBAG256> faithless IM feeling good
<segaloco> i jsut cant seem to remove it now, its whats crapping up my bootup
<segaloco> it says EVERYTHING depends on it now... how was that not the case before i installed it <_<
<FBP> Hi. I just installed the nvidia drivers and enabled having two screens. I think, however, that I did something wrong because I can not seem to move anything between the screens
<segaloco> hmm... i wonder if i could pull of this chroot black magic with a different kernel, probably not huh
<MichealH> FBP:Been in the actual control panel?
<FBP> I did learn about gnome panels after deleting half of them on accident.
<ZykoticK9> FBP, you need to use TwinView and not Separate X in order to move from screen to screen
<FBP> Ok. That was not made clear
<hiexpo> compiz
<MichealH> FBP, Ststem > Admin > NVide settings manager
<segaloco> you know what, im just gonna install xubuntu, and chroot the wifi, its not a permanent fix, but it can be a long term one, i just need this computer usable for school
<basix-> i've been in #ubuntu-unregged wondering why no ones talking for the past hour
<FBP> Ok
<basix-> lol
<FBP> Is there a way to restart X without restarting ubuntu?
<segaloco> i am really intent on repairing my ubuntu install though, did a LOT of work getting that set up how i like
<Visine> yy
<segaloco> FBP sudo service gdm restart
<Visine> hgtfghfghfggffhgfy
<hiexpo> segaloco,  what wifi probs you having ?
<MichealH> Basix- what is that channel?
<segaloco> its not wifi, well, just getting wifi working AGAIN, its my ubuntu that it actually works on not booting due to plymouth
<segaloco> my wifi is just being stupid on other systems im trying to install temporarily so i have SOMETHING
<basix-> sends you there when you join #ubuntu with an unregistered nick
<hiexpo> segaloco,  remove plymouth
<segaloco> easier said than done
<MichealH> Ahhh
<segaloco> it says EVERYTHING depends on it X_X
<segaloco> or close to it
<segaloco> a lot of important stuff
<segaloco> and i tried manually removing it, mountall really does depend on it
<rww> segaloco: remove whichever plymouth-theme-* packages you have installed
<segaloco> it whines about libply* not being there
<Dr_Willis> You can disable plymouth..
<hiexpo> how did you install it synaptic yes ?
<segaloco> yeah
<segaloco> and now i tried chroot synaptic to remove it, but it says too much depends on it
<Dr_Willis> You dont 'remove' plymouth. You just disable it. :)
<hiexpo> go back into synaptic and remove it
<segaloco> rww: i just have plymouth, plymouth-x11, and libplymouth
<segaloco> hiexpo: ... you cant
<segaloco> it says like half the system depends on it
<Dr_Willis> You can use teh 'text' option to have it not load. and use startx, or run gdm from rc.local as a dirty way also.
<DirtBAG256> slow drops or waht
<segaloco> where at, i am chrooted to my ubuntu install, just tell me what to do :P
<segaloco> although its not plymouth itself
<segaloco> its libplymouth causing me grief
<segaloco> mountall didnt used to depend on it afaik, but i guess it updated and it does now :/
<segaloco> its mountall crashing with status 127 not finding ply_boot_<something>
<segaloco> i forget what the something was..
<segaloco> and ive seen a similar problem before, libply.so.2.0.0 not being symlinked to libply.so.2 or something
<Dr_Willis> segaloco:  see --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481194/
<segaloco> but it is on my system
<djshotglass> anyone know of a command line download manager (https) that uses multiple connections to get the file?
<segaloco> Dr_Willis: i cant even load my ubuntu
<segaloco> im running an xubuntu live cd
<Connor1> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem on my laptop. I installed Ubuntu 10 a few weeks ago. I get an internet connection, but I can't install anything from apt-get or browse the internet, as packages aren't found and websites don't load. Websites won't ping either. Can someone help me?
<segaloco> i mean, i chrooted to it.. but i tired that already
<segaloco> ill try again i guess :V
<MichealH> Good
<^cheeky> can mu partition of my disk look like this : http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6272/photo4fp.jpg  i have chosen sda5 /sd6/sda7  all logical drives .. with windows partiion installed as well ..
<hiexpo> djshotglass,  there are many go into ubuntu software center and type download manager and search it
<i2c> I meant beta install
<Dr_Willis> segaloco:  theres the 'text' option i mentiooned you can use at GRUB  that will disable plymouth and gdm totally.
<hiexpo> ruuh rooh
<MichealH> Segaloco: What is your issue (only just came back lol
<segaloco> then i can manually start gdm?
<segaloco> ehh, plymouth is breaking booting of my ubuntu altogether
<ZykoticK9> !nox | segaloco
<ubottu> segaloco: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<segaloco> and i wouldnt TOTALLY mind reinstalling, but my wifi was a pain to set up the first time, and i honestly dont remember how i pulled it off
<MichealH> Segaloco, How?
<segaloco> i dunno, mountall is looking for something in libply, and its not finding it
<cannonfodder>  hey you guys i just installed php bb but now i dont see anything when i navigate on web browser
<cannonfodder> join #web
<segaloco> (at least thats what it does when i boot a non 2.6.32 kernel)
<segaloco> (and then im running wifi right now thanks to similar kernels and some chroot magic)
<csis> cannonfodder, did you started apache ?
<MichealH> This is a live cd, right?
<segaloco> yeah
<cannonfodder> csis u mean restart apache?
<csis> Or do that
<Delvien> Booted LiveCD 10.04, cmd "sudo grub" and tried "sudo /sbin/grub" and both give me the response: command not found.... Am I missing some blunder that took out grub from liveCD?
<cannonfodder> i was ust configuring phpbb thru firefox so that makes no sense
<MichealH> Have you entered the menu of the livecd and checked for defects?
<segaloco> in what?
<hiexpo> oh this is on a live cd segaloco
<csis> Oh, phpbb
<csis> :)
<^cheeky> mu/ i
<segaloco> well righ tNOW im on a livecd chrooted to my ubuntu install that wont boot
<hiexpo> oh ok
<segaloco> kinda running a hybrid right now X_X using a few drivers from my broken install
<kreeper> edbian: what was that link for the lighttpd webserver documentation?
<segaloco> chrooted and modprobed rt3070sta
<djshotglass> hiexpo i am looking for something command line
<segaloco> thank goodness its the exact same kernel
<Leif> I need help with gparted on the 10.04 livecd, in particular, my extended partition is too big, and gparted will only resize logical partitions, can anyone help me to get gparted to shirng the extended partition so I can increse the size of one of my primary partitions?  Thanks
<Ward|> how do i undo this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:psyke83/ppa
<MichealH> Segaloco: when you see the ubuntu logo press a key then enter your language the "check disk for defects"
<Dr_Willis> segaloco:  not booting is different from 'plymouth hanging'     if its plymouth causing issues you can disable it from starting via that 'text' option to the grub kernel line.
<segaloco> yeah im working on it :P
<hiexpo> djshotglass,  there is stuff there i think if notgo into softpedia
<Dr_Willis> Ward|:  it should have added/made a file in /etc/apt/sources.d/ remove that file.
<Delvien> Ward|: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:psyke83/ppa
<edbian> kreeper, ?  Google probably knows.
<csis> Ward|, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ward|> csis, its not in there i tried that allready :p
<Ward|> Dr_Willis, i'll check there thanx
<ZykoticK9> Ward|, or System / Admin / Software Sources - and uncheck it from 3rd party tab
<Dr_Willis> ppa-purge is not in the defauilt repos..  and its NOT in sources.list.. it should be in sources.d/SOMEFILENAME
<Leif> Oh never mind, I should be shot, I was clicking in the wrong area, sorry for wasting your time. :)
<Dr_Willis> ppa-purge - Is to be in the next release i hear.
<MichealH> Segaloco, alternatively you can disable --quiet-splash
<Delvien> Dr_Willis: My mistake, I must have the PPA for it, ironic
<segaloco> yeah, did some stuff, gonna try it now i guess
<Dr_Willis> Delvien:  yep. :) ubuntu-tweak also includes it  these days
<segaloco> soo brb/bbl i guess :P
<Ward|> ppa-purge is much more conveniant though
<KE1HA> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<segaloco> ill update you whenever xD
<Dr_Willis> nye all - bll
<Ward|> i love there's commands for it
<Ward|> as opposed to editing the configs jsut to add one line
<MichealH> It's the moment if truth ;D
<Connor1> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem on my laptop. I installed Ubuntu 10 a few weeks ago. I get an internet connection, but I can't install anything from apt-get or browse the internet, as packages aren't found and websites don't load. Websites won't ping either. Can someone help me?
<Connor1> This is my output of iptables -L, http://fpaste.org/S8mH/
<MichealH> Connor1, are you getting a connection on annotjer PC?
<Wipster> evning all, got an issue with ftp on linux if I reboot my computer I can get one file transfer but if I try again I only get one hash mark in debug mode. ifconfig down up doesn't fix it and a reboot seems to be the only way to get another transfer. Been happening for quite a few ubuntu versions now and its finally got to me, (have to use windows for the ftp transfers)
<allquixotic> Hi, how do I save my iptables rules so they will be loaded on next boot, without using UFW? I'm on 10.04.1 Server
<Connor1> MichealH yes, my laptop.
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so you cant even ping?
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 correct
<MichealH> Connor1: Has your PC got a static ip address?
<csis> allquixotic, make a script and put it in /etc/init.d/
<Connor1> MichealH I'm not quite sure, but I was also having this problem a few weeks ago, and the windows computers and the mac in the house all work fine on the wireless network
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: whats the output of    ifconfig /a
<Connor1> Device not found?
<Connor1> Wtf is /a?
<Connor1> You mean -a?
<MichealH> He will of
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: whats the output of    ifconfig    sure
<MichealH> Try the -a
<ZykoticK9> allquixotic, i have no idea - but csis's suggestion is the old, non-Upstart method (just based off path ;)
<^cheeky> in a dual boot setup with NTFS partition can all my partition for ubuntu 10.4 be logical ?
<cystic> how come my screenlets always don't come back how I set them afterI restart
<csis> Wipster, do you wait after uploading one file ?
<csis> ZykoticK9, yeah it is, after all :)
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 MichealH
<ZykoticK9> csis, :)  wasn't trying to be rude or anything, just wanted to add to the answer.
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/ydmI/
<Connor1> There is both
<csis> ZykoticK9, it's ok
<Wipster> csis, hey again I think we talked last time I asked, the device is imbedded and rebooted so there is timer
<Wipster> *is no
<cystic> anybody?
<csis> Wipster, that's really strange, then
<MichealH> Connor1, It surely isn't doing anything
<csis> Are you sure you ended the transaction ?
<Connor1> MichealH all it's donig is connecting to the internet
<hiexpo> cystic,  in panel\
<csis> What ftp uploader do you use ?
<Wipster> csis, define end the transaction once I am done I use exit
<MichealH> Connor1, Trying :P
<Nyha> Hi, I was wondering if I change the gnome-terminal to xterm in some apps it won't read .Xdefaults... can I force this some how?
<Wipster> csis, just standard commandline ftp
<Connor1> MichealH any ideas on what to do?
<Wipster> csis, this happens across distros and across hardware, but works fine on xp
<hiexpo> cystic,  iapplets in the panel ?
<MichealH> Connor1: Did you give your computer a IP address manually?
<hiexpo> ^applets
<csis> could you upload something right now and then upload netstat > file.txt somewhere or on pastebin
<Connor1> MichealH the laptop?
<Connor1> No
<Connor1> I selected my wireless network from the network list.
<Wipster> I will need to reboot to get a successfull transaction do you want an failed one too?
<MichealH> The computer your having issues on, Connor1
<csis> Wipster, sure
<cystic> the widgets from the screenlets app.. the weather widget always goes back to default settings  so i have to redo my zipcode and make it farenheit
<Wipster> ok back in a bit then
<Connor1> MichealH no I didn't
<Connor1> Also MichealH
<Connor1> aperson> does going to 209.85.225.99 work?
<MichealH> Connor1, Which PC is having the problems?
<Connor1> <*
<Connor1> This didn't work
<FloodBot3> Connor1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Connor1> MichealH my laptop is.
<cystic> also some do not show up even though they show up in the auto start.. i just rebooted and it popped up like 10 weather widgets. It's all weird and I figure its me but I don't know why
<TiK> cystic: drop screenlets there is a weather applet in docky and panel!!
<TiK> hehe
<cystic> k
<hiexpo> cystic,  when talking to someone please type a couple letters etc and hit tab so we get notified of message some of us are on many channels
<Connor1> MichealH would the output of sudo lshw -C network help?
<MichealH> Connor1, Tried restarting your router/hotspur?
<Connor1> MichealH yes
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cystic> hiexpo, ok thanks
<MichealH> Connor1, Give it a shot!
<Connor1> The output or the router?
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so  your talking to another pc via wifi?
<segaloco> no good :/
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 my desktop is a wired connection
<Connor1> cable line-modem-router-computer
<Connor1> the - being a new cable
<segaloco> its saying ply_boot_client_flush or something isnt being found by mountall
<MichealH> Connor1, No the commands' output please
<segaloco> and that its exiting with status 127
 * aperson waves at Connor1 
 * Connor1 waves at aperson
<MichealH> Segaloco, there is issues with your partition then
<hiexpo> cystic,  better
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/fOsP/
<segaloco> hmm
<MichealH> It won't mount so it's having issues
<segaloco> you know, (now i feel stupid for not mentioning this) i also tried to install grub-pc... that didnt go over so well
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so hho are you wifining to/
<segaloco> -_-'
<segaloco> why didnt i say that...
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so who are you wifining to?
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 my router, if you meant who are you wifing to
<Connor1> My router.
<Connor1> Laptop to my router
<hiexpo> cystic,  see your learning as you go free education
<segaloco> but anyway, i tried again just now to install grub-pc though my chroot and its not working...
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: is the router the gateway?
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 Linksys
<Connor1> Linksys wrt310n, stock firmware.
<hiexpo> thats the prob is n
<MichealH> Connor1: is there a pc on the network you have with the same ip address...
<Connor1> MichealH I don't believe so, no.
<Connor1>  
<MichealH> They may be conflicting
<hiexpo> bet if you disable password it will conect
<DirtBAG256> MichealH: that not possible
<MichealH> Dirtbag256: It certainly is!
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so what happens if you ping google.com?
<Visine> what is the key for desktop cube once you enable it in compiz?
<csis> Connor1, you can't ping those websites ?
<MichealH> It's happened plenty of tomes before ;)
<segaloco> visine: did you enable rotate cube?
<Visine> yea
<segaloco> hmm, i dunno about the key, i just drag it with the middle mouse wheel
<DirtBAG256> MichealH: same ip address  prove it then :P
<segaloco> click it in on the desktop and drag
<hiexpo> ^ you mean what is the keyboard shortcuts for copiz cube
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 no output
<Connor1> csis nope
<MichealH> Dirtbag256 pit 2 ubuntu pcs to the same ip address then
<Visine> hmm
<Visine> I don't see it on my desktop
<Visine> il keep looking
<segaloco> well, just center click and drag to rotate the cube via mouse, i forget the key combo though...
<MichealH> It will make you connection loose if they both clash
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: there must be something even if it fails
<Visine> I have both of them enabled, nothing happens with middle mouse button
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 just a blank line
<MichealH> Connor1: DNS Server configuration wrong by any chance?
<hiexpo> he  is not listening
<segaloco> Visine: did you use ccsm or some other program
<MichealH> heixpo: who?
<kreeper> i tried installing php5-cgi and at the end i got errors,   "dpkg-deb (subprocess): error in buffer_read(stream): failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/php5-cgi_5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb (--unpack):  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/bin/php5-cgi') No apport report written because the error mes
<Visine> ccsm
<kreeper> but it didnt help
<Connor1> MichealH I'm thinking it is that
<kreeper> how do i fix this
<segaloco> well, no clue then :/
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so you ping google.com and get a blank line on the console?
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 yes
<segaloco> its usually default that middle mouse button and drag rotates the cube
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 I just got "unknown host"
<Visine> oh i got it!
<Visine> thanks
<MichealH> Connor1: What did you set them to?
<Connor1> DirtBAG256
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/emDc/
<Wipster> csis, ok here we go a just after a working transfer: http://pastebin.com/9xV386Up and a Failed transfer: http://pastebin.com/ZqysmUvE
<Connor1> MichealH I'm using default DNS settings.
<Wipster> csis, the Failed one just hangs do I ctrl c out of it
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: something is very wrong then can u pastebin it please
<Wipster> csis, s/do/so
<csis> It's ok
<segaloco> well im gonna install xubuntu for now so i'll have SOMETHING and just keep doing what ive been doing for the wifi :/
<MichealH> Connor1: usually a router or server can act as a dns server if it is directly connected to a line
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: passtebin your ping attempts
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 ping: unknown host google.com
<Connor1> Nothing for me to pastebin besides that...
<segaloco> not a permanent fix, but good for longterm, especially since school is coming up, i need a usable system
<Connor1> MichealH I see
<MichealH> Just get their ip address and set that as your laptop dns
<Connor1> MichealH I need this laptop for school, a wired connection won't cut it
<MichealH> Connor1: You gonna try?
<Connor1> MichealH will it let me use my laptop on wireless at school or fix the problem?
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: that means theres no externall access at all!
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: can you ping the router?
<MichealH> Connor1:  Dies your Router have a IP address
<Connor1> MichealH hold o
<MichealH> If he can't ping the router the it's probably dns
<Connor1> On*
<Connor1> MichealH ipconfig on windows, what should I look for?
<MichealH> The ip address if say
<DirtBAG256> MichealH: no probaly dhcp
<Connor1> MichealH none look like my router IP
<hiexpo> it is a n router
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: pastebin ipconfig
<MichealH> Connor1: goto your browser and in the bar try 192.168.0.1
<McLinux> how can he pastebin it if he's not online?
<aperson> DirtBAG256, http://fpaste.org/ydmI/
<Connor1> MichealH 1.1
<Connor1> MichealH 192.168.1.1
<aperson> DirtBAG256, nvm, that's ifconfig
<MichealH> Connor1: if it asks for user and pass then it's your routers ip address
<hiexpo> MichealH,  good idea linksys
<uRock> Just installed 10.04 over an 9.10 install, but did not format the /home. Now I have no top panels on windows and am having several other theme issues, what can I try to fix this?
<MichealH> heixpo: ??
<Connor1> MichealH I know
<Connor1> MichealH I'm not new to logging into my router lol
<MichealH> Heh
<jellow> uRock: try removing the .gnome config files in /home/$USER/
<uRock> jellow, will it create a new one/
<uRock> ?
<MichealH> Connor1: isn't it funny how I'm giving Linux support on a Apple Product?
<Connor1> MichealH sure
<hiexpo> MichealH,  - saying good idea see if he logs into linkssys ip 192.168.0.1
<aperson> uRock, hold on a sec
<jellow> uRock: don't remove them just rename them , yes it should create new ones
<Connor1> Considering Mac OS X is unix based...
<aperson> jellow, no
<aperson> uRock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408925
<MichealH> Connor1: lol
<aperson> that will restore your panels, uRock
<terov> hey folks, having wireless trouble (massive packet loss on all networks; network cuts out intermittently; drastically long pings/latency at random intervals). happens on all networks, but wasn't happening until i installed my new router. any ideas?
<Connor1> So any other ideas MichealH ?
<terov> wired network works without a hitch.
<MichealH> Can you ping your router
<powertool08> I have an apt-get process that was started in a terminal, I left for awhile, when I came back, X had restarted and was at the login. The apt process is still running according to ps, is there anyway to bring this process up in a new terminal so I can see what its stuck on?
<aperson> uRock, the conftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<terov> MichaelH: my router?
<MichealH> Just ping 192.168.1.1
<hiexpo> terov,  > new router
<MichealH> Tero
<Connor1> MichealH that works
<terov> MichaelH: from wireless, it's the same thing: it works intermittently.
<Connor1> It pinged once
<Connor1> Then I get Host Unreachable
<terov> hiexpo: right, the new router seemed to set it off, but now my laptop has trouble with all wireless networks.
<MichealH> Connor1: that's... Weird
<terov> hiexpo: regardless of restarts, using google DNS, etc. i thought it might be a dns problem, but it also does it with straight IP addresses now.
<Connor1> aperson any ideas?
<terov> hiexpo: (it being, huge latency after operating for anywhere between 1-10 minutes, and eventually all hosts become unreachable)
<MichealH> Connor1: There's still some hope
<aperson> Connor1, currently, no
<Connor1> Dang
<Connor1> This sucks
<terov> hiexpo: have tried flushing my routing tables, etc.
<csis> terov, you're the only one on the network ?
<MichealH> Can you use googles main DNS Server Connor1
<terov> csis: in this case, yes. at the coffee shop wifi, was one of several.
<uRock> aperson, how do I bring the panels back? gnome-panels has disappeared
<hiexpo> terov,  thats weird
<uRock> completely
<Connor1> MichealH what IP?
<csis> terov, double check that anyway
<terov> csis: and the only one having trouble.
<csis> Oh
<aperson> uRock, log out
<MichealH> Connor1: I'm sure it's 8.8.8.4
<terov> hiexpo: extremely. i'm honestly beginning to wonder if the wireless hardware sustained some kind of physical bump.
<uRock> aperson, there is no panel to click on to log out, how do I do it via terminal?
<Connor1> MichealH one ping then destination host unreachable
<Connor1> uRock logout
<aperson> MichealH, google's is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Connor1> Or exit
<Connor1> I don't remember
<hiexpo> terov,  sounds like it what card?
<aperson> uRock, alt+f2 work?
<MichealH> It sound like your pc is limiting your connection
<terov> hiexpo: i forget--let me check.
<Connor1> Same thing for both of those aperson
<hiexpo> terov,  ok
<dogmatic69> how can i view this folder? im getting bash: cd: mysql/: Permission denied
<uRock> aperson, nope
<MichealH> Connor1: can you ping annotjer pc
<aperson> uRock, otherwise, hit ctrl+alt+f4 and login, then do a sudo service gdm restart
<csis> dogmatic69, log in as root then set permissions
<uRock> ctrl+alt+f2 does
<Connor1> MichealH dunno
<aperson> uRock, yeah, tty's should almost always work :)
<dogmatic69> csis: i thought i was
<Connor1> Should I try restarting my router agian?
<Connor1> Again*
<MichealH> Dogmatic69: use Audi
<MichealH> *sudo
<dogmatic69> hmmm... im pretty new so idk what audi is
<MichealH> I hate iPods
<csis> :D
<dogmatic69> you cant do sudo ls
<dogmatic69> or cd
<dogmatic69> ive tried that
<MichealH> Dogmatic69: I failed
<terov> hiexpo, csis: incidentally, DNS lookups are almost always dreadfully slow--wired OR wireless. been using google's DNS without improvement.
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: so you can ping your router sucessfully?
<uRock> aperson, it is restarting, startx wouldn't work
<MichealH> Connor1: Yes
<aperson> uRock, why oh why did you startx?
<dogmatic69> csis: so how do i 'login as root'
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: su
<uRock> how else would I get back to the GUI?
<aperson> uRock, x should already be running on tty7
<MichealH> Dirtbag256: One ping... That's it
<uRock> oh
<aperson> uRock, so ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to where you were
<terov> hiexpo: device is intel  PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<dogmatic69> DirtBAG256: how would i know what the admin pw is?
<dogmatic69> its not my normal pw
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: is this so?one ping to your router?
<csis> dogmatic69, Oh you sneaky bastard :)
<hiexpo> terov,  no probs before?
<sacarlson> dogmatic69: try  sudo su  from a terminal window that should get you a # prompt telling you that your root
<kreeper> how would i uninstall a package that i installed earlier?
<uRock> theme is back to stock now, but oddly there are still no top window panels on opened windows
<aperson> sacarlson, sudo -i is the proper way IRRC
<dogmatic69> csis: sneaky?
<MichealH> Dirtbag256 then he gets destim
<uRock> theme is back to stock now, but oddly there are still no top window panels on opened windows, aperson
<MichealH> Oops
<rsh> I installed a package with apt-get and it gave me an ncurses config. I now want to change some of those options, but when I apt-get remove and then install the package again, it no longer brings up the ncurses menu. How do I get it back?
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: you woundnt :P
<Connor1> MichealH now what?
<MichealH> Can you connect?
<uRock> aperson, I got them working now, thanx for the help
<terov> hiexpo: before the new router? nope.
<dogmatic69> sudo su ftw
<aperson> uRock, yep
<terov> hiexpo: worked without a hitch on other wireless networks as well.
<dogmatic69> thanks
<sacarlson> aperson: I compared sudo su and sudo -i and found little difference in env other than something to do with  cokies.  can you tell me what the difference is?
<Connor1> MichealH my mint install could work fine
<Connor1> I had used ndiswrapper to get wireless on it
<terov> hiexpo: new router is the linksys e1000, which i'm going to replace. it is an awful machine.
<hiexpo> kerov sounds like roter issue
<Connor1> Not connecting on my lapto
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: is this so?one ping to your router?
<dogmatic69> DirtBAG256: would not what?
<MichealH> Connor1: Try that
<terov> hiexpo: indeed, but why would other wireless networks not work?
<Connor1> Network is unrechable.
<Connor1> Unreachable*
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: guess the rt pw
<aperson> sacarlson, lemme find my bookmark I have on the subject, but yeah, it mostly has to do with environment variables
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hiexpo> terov,  not sure
<dogmatic69> DirtBAG256: right... so there is a root pw on ubuntu that nobody knows?
<rww> dogmatic69: no
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: NO
<Connor1> MichealH any ideas?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: sudo -i"
<terov> hiexpo: will tinker around with it further and see if i can't get it ironed out.
<terov> hiexpo: appreciate the thoughts.
<MichealH> Connor1: Tried
<kreeper> can anyone help me?
<FBP> Hi. I need to install the JRE and the JDK. There are some guides I found online but I don't know enough about ubuntu to understand them yet.
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: ... "sudo -i" is basically equivelent to "su -"
<dogmatic69> DirtBAG256: so were you being sarcastic and it is something like 'root'
<hiexpo> terov,  no prob good luck buddy
<Connor1> MichealH it connected
<hiexpo> there is no pw
<MichealH> Connor1: try the thing you said minutes ago
<Connor1> MichealH it pinged once
<Connor1> No host is unreachable bullshit
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69: NO   its your user pw
<rww> Connor1: watch your language, please
<Connor1> Sorry
<Connor1> A website isn't loading
<Connor1> But it actually put start.ubuntu.com in the address bar instead of a google search link
<MichealH> Connor1: so how have you had your drivers setup?
<dogmatic69> DirtBAG256: i just said my user pw does not work...
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: if you cant ping your router try resetting the router see if that helps
<dogmatic69> sudo su was fine
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 I already did
<Connor1> And the router just pinged, I said that
<dogmatic69> su
<hiexpo> Connor1,  it always does that
<MichealH> Dirtbag256: he did that
<Connor1> MichealH I'm using ubuntu 10 because my wireless card is supported out of the box and I couldn't get ndiswrapper crap working on Crunchbang and apt-get on mint was hosed beyond repair
<DirtBAG256> dogmatic69:  su pw is user pw!
<dogmatic69> then entering my user pw is #fail
<rww> DirtBAG256: no, sudo password is user password.
<rww> su asks for the password of the user you're switching to, hence "su" (which defaults to "su root") not working on default Ubuntu setups.
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: so if they are the same  why are people always saying sudo su is wrong and sudo -i is correct?
<MichealH> Connor1: Try the Ubuntu one then!
<rww> unless you're already root, hence "sudo su" working.
<aperson> sacarlson, they're not the same
<DirtBAG256> rww:  what?
<Connor1> MichealH I'm on Ubuntu
<DirtBAG256> sudo as a user same pw needed!
<Connor1> Going to grab an ethernet cable I suppose
<FBP> Hi I need to install the JRE, the JDK, and flash. I assume there are apt-get something or anothers, but I don't really know how that works.
<rww> DirtBAG256: you said su, not sudo.
<Gnea> 'sudo -i' is safer than 'sudo su'
<uRock> Does the user ID need to be 1000 to be an admin?
<DirtBAG256> rww:  ohh semantics!
<rww> Gnea: why?
<sailerboy> hey, does anyone use a TI-Nspire with ubuntu?
<rww> DirtBAG256: they're rather different commands.
<IdleOne> !java > FBP
<ubottu> FBP, please see my private message
<rww> uRock: no, it needs to be in the admin group
<bazhang> DirtBAG256, they're not the same
<IdleOne> !flash > FBP
<uRock> k, thanx
<DirtBAG256> rww:  sure but no at user level
<hiexpo> hi Gnea  long time
<aperson> I think this sudo/su debate is getting to be !OT
<MichealH> Connor1: can you download ndiswrapper
<DirtBAG256> rww:  sure but not at user level
<Gnea> rww: someone explained it in here long ago... that's a good question. my guess is that it doesn't use the 'su' binary, and -i keeps the loop within sudo.
<Gnea> hiexpo: hiya
<MichealH> From the mirrors
<sailerboy> hey, does anyone use a TI-Nspire with ubuntu?
<sporkboy> okay. so here's what I have: amd64 linux laptop, macbook that's not booting & has a busted cd drive, 1gig flash drive. anybody know if I can get ubuntu on the macbook this way?
<Connor1> It's working via ethernet, detected automatically.
<Connor1> MichealH
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: try changing the cable   me thinks
<MichealH> Connor1: can you connect via Ethernet?
<xmad> sporkboy, can you boot with usb on your laptop
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 I just said it works via a wired connection
<Connor1> MichealH wired connection works
<MichealH> Connor1, it's a wireless driver error
<sporkboy> xmad: on mine, yes. can't get the mac to do it, though. (I /can/ get to the macs hdd via usb or firewire, if that helps)
<Connor1> So what shall I do?
<Connor1> I have internet on the laptop, I can do anything I need now
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: you said you couldnt ping google
<MichealH> Try the ndiswrapper
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 I have a wired connection now...
<MichealH> Connor1:^^
<Connor1> MichealH I hate ndiswrapper :
<Connor1> :L/
<Connor1> :/
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: ah ok wired s better
<csis> well...obviously, we have a rapist in #ubuntu
 * sporkboy wonders if he could make the oem install load on the firewire connection to the macs hdd.
<Jordan_U> Connor1: Can you run "iwevent" and leave it running while you connect to wireless once and wait a few minutes (to see if the connection is being lost), then pastebin the output from iwevent?
<rww> csis: That's inappropriate for this channel.
<csis> rww, I apologize
<DirtBAG256> csis: loser
<bazhang> DirtBAG256, stop that
<bp0> why don't volume buttons work in a fullscreen game in linux?
<Connor1> Jordan_U trying
<Gnea> !ubuntu | csis
<ubottu> csis: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MichealH> Dirtbag256: Be nice.
<sporkboy> I'm gonna try this bs and see if it works.
<DirtBAG256> well calling someone a rapist   what gives
<MichealH> Can we please change the topic
<rww> DirtBAG256: drop it, please
<Connor1> Jordan_U wlan0 set mode:managed set frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1) over and over
<DirtBAG256> well just kick him then
<bazhang> !ot | DirtBAG256
<ubottu> DirtBAG256: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hiexpo> DirtBAG256,  relax all you will do is get a kick yourself
<MichealH> !guidelines > Dirtbag256
<ubottu> Dirtbag256, please see my private message
<csis> !guidelines > csis
<ubottu> csis, please see my private message
<Connor1> MichealH should I just suck it up and try ndiswrapper?
<hiexpo> Connor1,  what is the wifi card again sorry <
<MichealH> Connor1: Yes!
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: stick with the wired connection
<Connor1> DirtBAG256, I need wireless for school
<Connor1> MichealH what's the command to show wireless devices?
<Connor1> hiexpo I'm 99% sure it's a realtek 8187
<rww> Connor1: lspci or lsusb
<bazhang> Connor1, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> depending on how the device is connected
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: ifconfig wano
<MichealH> Connor1: Try the ifconfig -a That gave us the name
<bazhang> DirtBAG256, that's not correct
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: ifconfig wan0 sorry
<rww> neither is that
<MichealH> Connor1: It is that card
<MichealH> A realtek
<DirtBAG256> Connor1: ifconfig wlan0 !!!
<bazhang> DirtBAG256, that's not right. please stop.
<MichealH> Dirtbag256: Wrong
<Connor1> hiexpo realtek 8187
<rww> I note that rtl8187 and rtl8187b (for example) are rather different. giving the ls{pci,usb} output is probably a good idea
<MichealH> Connor1: Pastebin it
<hiexpo> ok heres the deal i will get you help but no bad remarks to my friend   about his nick   > deal
<randomusr_> hello
<DirtBAG256> so how is ifconfig wlan0 wrong?
<randomusr_> lol
<hiexpo> Connor1, ^
<MichealH> !hi | randomiser_
<ubottu> randomiser_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> Poops
<randomusr_> DirtBAG256, what are you trying to do?
<MichealH> *oopp
<Connor1> DirtBAG256 it doesn't show my wireless device
<Connor1> Just "ethernet"
<MichealH> That went wrong
<MichealH> Connor1: were running out of things to suggest
<MichealH> Have you tried the wrapper?
<hiexpo> Connor1,  - watch for pure_hate and ask him nicely if he can help you solve your pron
<Dany___> hello
<Dany___> ???
<hiexpo> !hi | Dany___
<ubottu> Dany___: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> !hi | Dany__
<ubottu> Dany__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dany___> michael
<Dany___> can u help me?
<hiexpo> lol
<sacarlson> DirtBAG256: because maybe ifconfig wlan1 is correct?  the name can change if you unplug and replug the device
<MichealH> Dany__ what's the problem?
<Dany___> allright , maybe somebody can help me
<Dany___> ok
<Dany___> first of all, u have to watch a video from my cel phone, because if i tell u what's happened u won't believe me and i will be banned
<hiexpo> sacarlson,  no i dont < it locks in
<Dany___> like i happened in another channel
<Quintin> What's the difference between "unmount" "safely eject drive" and "eject" ???!
<Dany___> can i post a youtube link here?
<IdleOne> Dany___: no
<IdleOne> !ot | Dany___
<ubottu> Dany___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> hiexpo: did I miss something?
<hiexpo> hi > IdleOne
<wlan0> unmount: unmount a drive from your filesystem; safely eject drive -- unmounts & eject in one action;  eject- opens the CDROM drive
<IdleOne> hey hiexpo
<Dany___> uhm that's a problem
<Dany___> and in pvt?
<IdleOne> Dany___: what is the issue?
<Dany___> i'm italiano so i don't know if ai can explain well...
<IdleOne> !it | Dany___
<ubottu> Dany___: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> :)
<Dany___> ...i wanna boot ubuntu LIVE from cd but something's wrong...
<MichealH> :D
<hiexpo> sacarlson,  you said wifi card can change location it will not i use about ten on this distro and everytime i plug a dif in it knows it
<MichealH> Dany__, What?
<Dany___> after i press "Install without installation" it freeze and i can see my W7 desktop somehow
<Dany___> never happened in years i use ubuntu
<MichealH> Dany__, your live cd may have issues
<hiexpo> md5sum
<MichealH> Did you check the md5sum?
<Dany___> no because the same cd runs normally in my mother's notebook
<Dany___> yes
<Dany___> it's all normal
<sacarlson> hiexpo: well I had the problem helping someone a few days ago when he started it was wlan0 but later he pasted me his ifconfig and it had changed.  I'm  not sure how it happend.  after reboot it again become wlan0.
<Connor1> ..........
<Connor1> MichealH DirtBAG256
<wildeja> Hello and good evening to all
<Connor1> I had to compile my wireless drivers...
<FloodBot3> Connor1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Connor1> Shut up FloodBot1
<Connor1> Floodbot3*
<MichealH> Dany__, when you see the purple screen press enter. Provide your language and the select "check disk for defects"
<Connor1> MichealH I fixed it
<MichealH> Connor1, No Bad! :P
<Dany___> i already done that...but anyway, the same disc goes perfectly in my mother's laptop
<MichealH> Connor1: yayyyyyyyyyy!
<Connor1> Fuck
<Connor1> Sorry
<Dany___> michael , pvt
<hiexpo> sacarlson,  it can only cange if os changes such as fresh install   > each card i have has a differant name wlan1,2,3,4,   > but it will always be mon0 if only one card is used
<Connor1> I disconnected my hardline and now it doesn't work
<MichealH> Connor1: happy to help anytime
<hiexpo> ^change
<Connor1> MichealH
<MichealH> :/
<Dany___> mike?
<wildeja> I am having trouble with remote desktop. I can connect and control the target machine but the view on my computer never updates, i have to watch what i'm doing across the room on the machines monitor. Any idea how i can see it on my laptop?
<MichealH> Dany__, what?
<sacarlson> hiexpo: I think it might have been a problem with two drivers trying to run the same usb wifi device.  we never got the device to work correctly.
<hiexpo> sacarlson,  yup
<MichealH> Connor1:  What'd you do?
<Dany___> :-(
<MichealH> Dany__, What us pvt
<Connor1> MichealH I removed my wireless card
<MichealH> Connor1: anything you see suspicious on there?
<Dany___> thank u michael, i leave u a message in pvt
<Connor1> MichealH my wireless card is a POS
<Dany___> i'll wait here
<wildeja> Quiet in here tonight
<Dany___> not really
<Dany___> ...
<hiexpo> Connor1,  buy a alfa wusb
<Connor1> hiexpo maybe
<hiexpo> best card out
<Dany___> michael r u there?
<MichealH> Dany__, I saw the video.
<Dany___> ok, what u think?
<MichealH> Dany__, were you using wubi?
<Dany___> obviusly ubuntu is not loaded right?
<Dany___> no
<Dany___> just the live cd
<sacarlson> how do I get virtualbox to boot a usb flash disk with ubuntu installed as boot?  is it even posible?
<MichealH> Virtual Mashine?
<Dany___> as downloaded
<Dany___> no
<Dany___> i just downloaded iso and burned, like usual..
<hiexpo> awus036h
<Dany___> like i always do...
<Dany___> in years
<MichealH> It could have been a RAM issue, Or a Graphical Memory problem
<Dany___> RAM?
<Dany___> ...???...
<Dany___> r u saying my ram is going bye bye?
<MichealH> Windows may store your desktop ect. To RAM and I thick it didn't get cleared probably?
<rooks> from where GDM sources users to display at login time?
<MichealH> It could have been a windows issue
<Dany___> uhmm...
<Dany___> man...
<Dany___> i don't know...
<MichealH> I think it was a glitch
<sacarlson> what setting do I put my bios in a real system when I try to boot a usb flash with ubuntu on it?  the options in my bios are usb-fdd  usb-cdrom  usb-zip  there are a few more options.
<meditator> hello.. is there a command to mount a partition through the terminal ? thanks
<rooks> does anyone know from where GDM sources users to display on login screen?
<Dany___> it happens every time now...
<Dany___> since today
<hiexpo> check all usb
<sacarlson> meditator: mount
<Dany___> i just downloaded last ubuntu version and i wanted to try iy...
<Dany___> it
<MichealH> Maybe that is something on your ram that can't be removed? I dunno :/
<Dany___> ok
<Dany___> well thank u anyway
<MichealH> Ubuntu comes with a memtester
<wildeja> would anyone know why my remote desktop view won't update?
<MichealH> Test your memory using memtest
<Dany___> u know that in my italian chat, peole there just told me "It's impèossibile " and i get banned?
<meditator> sacarlson, thanks.. how do i reference it ? i cannot see the drive in the media folder ?
<Dany___> shit...
<badnaam> can someone help me with my sound problems, headphone sound is total crap and i get simultaneous sound from headphone and speakers. all after lucid upgrade
<sacarlson> meditator: man mount
<Dany___> it's ridicolous...
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Connor1> MichealH
<MichealH> Dany__, it's alll help help help in here
<Dany___> yeah, tell to my italian friends...
<Dany___> in ubuntu it
<MichealH> Connor1?
<Connor1> Hold on
<Dany___> thanks michael, n9
<sacarlson> meditator: to find what disks you have that can be mounted try fdisk -l   l= lower case L
<MichealH> Dany__, no probe
<Connor1> MichealH
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/wuyw/
<badnaam> can someone help me with my sound problems, headphone sound is total crap and i get simultaneous sound from headphone and speakers. all after lucid upgrade. please help
<badnaam> using alsa
<IdleOne_> what is the path to sudoers ?
<badnaam> can someone help me with my sound problems, headphone sound is total crap and i get simultaneous sound from headphone and speakers. all after lucid upgrade. I dont even see ant headphone settings in alsa mixer
<Connor1> DirtBAG256
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/wuyw/
<white_magic> which directory do apps normally install to?
<white_magic> i just installed JDownload, but of course, i have no idea where it actually lives
<white_magic> *JDownloader
<MichealH> Conor1, it seems your card is struggling to see your router perfectly
<badnaam> can someone help me with my sound problems, headphone sound is total crap and i get simultaneous sound from headphone and speakers. all after lucid upgrade. I dont even see ant headphone settings in alsa mixer
<wildeja> Turns out the answer was simple, I'm suprised no one could help, oh well
<Connor1> MichealH what do?
<Oer> white_magic, downloads appear in ~/Downloads
<MichealH> Connor1, how old us this wireless card?
<Connor1> MichealH it is nearing a year in...November I think.
<Connor1> I had to use ndiswrapper when I got it since it was so new
<MichealH> Connor1: have you got the latest kernel from
<Connor1> I'm on Ubuntu 10
<Connor1> brb bathroom
<MichealH> Update msngaer ?
<Connor1> MichealH how long will you be on IRC?
<MichealH> Annotjer hour or so
<divecks> untill your dick explodes
<Connor1> Also is linux-headers default in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, you might want to point out you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" in order to see anything.  meditator
<Connor1> As in installed?
<badnaam> can someone help me with my sound problems, headphone sound is total crap and i get simultaneous sound from headphone and speakers. all after lucid upgrade. I dont even see ant headphone settings in alsa mixer
<MichealH> Connor1: I think so
<Connor1> Plau
<ZykoticK9> !patience | badnaam
<ubottu> badnaam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<white_magic> if i have a .sh file, what do i do with it/
<MichealH> Patience is s virtue
<Connor1> Brb
<ZykoticK9> white_magic, sh = shell script
<white_magic> i figured that out
<white_magic> i ran the script
<sudoer> i just installed ubuntu 10.1 and the first thing I did was "apt-get  install build-essential " and it fails with E: Broken packages
<white_magic> but i dunno what happens next
<bazhang> sudoer, 10.10 ?
<sudoer> whats all that about?
<white_magic> not sure where the app got installed
<sudoer> 10.10
<bazhang> sudoer, #ubuntu+1 for that
<MichealH> Sudoer: File a bug in Launchpad
<sudoer> MichealH: isnt everyone using this already?
<sdk> Heyas all.  I thought the channle for beta/unstable/next release of Ubuntu was #ubuntu+, but it seems I am mistaken.  Could anyone kindly point me to the channel for 10.10?
<bazhang> MichealH, its maverick
<bazhang> sudoer, #ubuntu+1 not here
<sdk> That's it.. ubuntu+1!  Thanks bazhang!  Not addressed to me, but helpful nonetheless.  :) Peace.
<MichealH> Bazhang, ahhh okay :D
<bazhang> sdk, #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> sdk :)
<MichealH> Connor1: back yet?
<sudoer> sorry, it is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<bazhang> MichealH, has he provided a pastebin of lspci and lsusb yet?
<sudoer> bazhang: is this the right channel for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<MichealH> bashing, hasn't seemed so
<bazhang> sudoer, yep
<ND-movie> hello
<bazhang> MichealH, we need to see that
<MichealH> Sorry bazhang
<sudoer> so, why would such a basic package fail
<sudoer> i jsut want to install some programs :(
<ND-movie> hello
<ND-movie> could someone help me
<MichealH> I'm gonna have to ask him
<ND-movie> i'm trying to set up a serial console
<ND-movie> and i'm running into problems
<ND-movie> the tutorial i'm using uses /etc/inittab
<bazhang> ND-movie, please easy on the enter key
<ND-movie> which ubuntu no longer uses, so i'm stuck :(
<bazhang> !upstart | ND-movie
<ubottu> ND-movie: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ND-movie> i know
<ND-movie> but its not a plain vty100
<MichealH> bazhang: beat me to it!
<ND-movie> ii'm having trouble configuring the terminal setting (dimensioins, etc)
<ND-movie> because its an old TRS-80 model 100
<bazhang> !enter | ND-movie
<ubottu> ND-movie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ND-movie> fair enough
<bazhang> ND-movie, its really hard to understand your issue when you do that
<uRock> what command do I use to recursively change the permissions in every folder in home to 777?
<MichealH> It's for your benefit :-)
<ND-movie> well let me ask you guys this: do you know where the replacement is for /etc/inittab?
<ND-movie> uRock
<ND-movie> uRock: chmod -R 777 *
<uRock> ?
<uRock> thanx
<MichealH> URock, Why would you want to do that?
<badnaam> can someone help me with sound issuesplease?
<MichealH> ND-movie it's on the etc folder
<ND-movie> http://www.crackmonkey.org/~octal/mod100.xhtml
<ND-movie> if you look in that link
<uRock> cause when I instlled 10.04 over 9.10 it screwed up the themes and I can't fix them so I created a new account and am coping everything but confs over to the new account, MichealH
<ND-movie> theres  a config file for trs100
<ND-movie> urock: dont chmod then
<ND-movie> chown
<ND-movie> change the _owner_ of the files
<uRock> k
<ZykoticK9> uRock, careful with that 777 command.  You probably don't want all your files executable.
<uRock> thanx
<xangua> what's wrong with themes uRock¿
<ND-movie> chown -R newuser:newgroup *
<Leemp> Question: When mounting a drive that is ext3 formatted, do you use the type of ext2 when mounting it? (mount -t ext /dev/foo /bar) ?
<MichealH> Conn
<MichealH> Connor1?
<uRock> thanx ND
<Dr_Willis> Leemp:  use ext3
<ND-movie> no problemo
<ZykoticK9> Leemp, mount without a -t should work for ext3
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: K, i had a drive give a bad superblock error when i used type ext3, but when i used ext2 it loaded fine
<Dr_Willis> Leemp:  mount should auto-detect it if you dont use a -t XXX option
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: And if i did not use it, it couldn't figure out the fs type
<NightDragon> MichealH: do you know where in /etc? thats a pretty big folder lol
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: I hate my Drobo. :(
<NightDragon> specifically, where the terminal config files are stored
<Dr_Willis> Leemp:  thats odd.. time to backup and fsck the drive.
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: From what i've read fsck doesn't help much with Drobos.
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: I'm thinking about migrating away from it.
<Dr_Willis> never heard the term drobos befor
<uRock> xangua, I wasn't ignoring you, I have already started moving everything and gave up fixing the theming in the old account
<uRock> xangua, thanx for offering
<Leemp> Dr_Willis: It's nice, if you use their tools. heh. It's basically a raid device. A nice clean box handling all the raid work. But Linux is a whole 'nother story.
<MichealH> NightDragon: in the init.x folders (where x is a number)
<Connor1> MichealH I'm back
<MichealH> Horay
<Connor1> wlan0 is bringing up no results
<MichealH> Okay
<Connor1> iwconfig outputs "802.11bgn"
<MichealH> Can you post the results if lspci and lsusb ???
<MichealH> In a pastebin
<MichealH> :-)
<NightDragon> MichealH: There is no init.#, just init, and init.d
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  what are you liooking for exactly?
<ZykoticK9> NightDragon, that's all you are suppose to have ;)
<MichealH> NightDragon, it's in i
<MichealH> *init.d
<ZykoticK9> NightDragon, init = upstart, init.d = old-school
<MichealH> Connor1: You running them commands?
<Dr_Willis> init = newer upstart type init scripts.. init.d = older stuff. :)
<Connor1> MichealH yes
<Dr_Willis> heh.  many of the things in init.d are actually links to the init upstart scripts last i checked
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, great minds think alike and fools seldom differ ;)
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/sAva/
<MichealH> Connor1
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: ZykoticK9, MichealH: the problem is that i'm having a hard time finding where the console settings are defined
<NightDragon> for example
<NightDragon> vt100 is one of the console profiles
<NightDragon> its defined somewhere, i cant find that somewhere
<Connor1> MichealH
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  what console settings are you talking about exzctly?
<NightDragon> Well since i'm setting this up on a Model 100, its not exactly vt100 compatable
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  'settings' are not in the init.d or init dirs.. those are init scripts that run carious servic ew
<NightDragon> so i have to make my server talk model100
<NightDragon> (i know that)
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  start from the begining perhps.. You are using a SERIAL terminal?
<NightDragon> yes.
<MichealH> bazhang, http://fpaste.org/sAva/
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to follow this tut: http://www.crackmonkey.org/~octal/mod100.xhtml
<bazhang> As of Lucid 10.04, just update linux kernel from lucid-updates.  MichealH for that
<Connor1> MichealH
<rookfood> hey, anyone here own a dell refurbished monitor?
<MichealH> Bazhang: just as I suggested
<bazhang> As of Lucid 10.04, just update linux kernel from lucid-updates.   Connor1
<bazhang> !ot | rookfood
<ubottu> rookfood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MichealH> Connor1: yes?
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  that tutorial is rather dated.. initab isent used by default any more. if you need to run a special command at boot time for that devcce. you could run it from rc.local as an alternative
<Connor1> MichealH you beeped me first
<NightDragon> i know
<NightDragon> thats why i'm here :)
<FreshPrince> what is "backend" i see this on "top" it uses a lot of cpu ussage about 70%
<NightDragon> my issue isnt running it,
<Connor1> alias wlan0 r8192se isn't working MichealH
<NightDragon> if you notice... there is a special term configuration on that page for the trs100
<NightDragon> i want to know where to put that information.
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  thats in the termcap file it seems..
<Connor1> MichealH is my wireless card pci?
<MichealH> Connor1: have you got the latest updates?
<bazhang> Connor1, 8172
<Connor1> MichealH yes
<Connor1> bazhang I know
<Dr_Willis> !findtermcap
<Dr_Willis> !find termcap
<ubottu> File termcap found in bash-doc, elks-libc, emacs22-common, jvim-doc, libncurses5-dev (and 23 others)
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: well i'm assuming that even on the most recent ubuntu dist, that 'vt100' is defined somewhere, yes?
<Connor1> bazhang do I want the SE?
<Connor1> Nevermind, dumb question
<MichealH> Connor1: New or old kernel?
<bazhang> Connor1, could you pastebin your sources.list please
<MichealH> Connor2: worth a try
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  from excploreing etc - in /etc/terminfo/README it points to /lib/terminfo/v/vt100   :)
<Connor1> MichealH new
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  so the termcap file has been totally revamped also  :)
<bazhang> Connor1, and the output of lsb_release -a as well please
<cy4ka> guys please join #fuckaz - a very weird, yet interesting channel, u'll be surprised
<cy4ka> guys please join #fuckaz - a very weird, yet interesting channel, u'll be surprised
<FloodBot3> cy4ka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NightDragon> gotcha
<NightDragon> thanks
<Connor1> bazhang where be sources.list
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: i *think* i know where to set the getty line, you just told me what i needed to know, thank you :)
<Connor1> I think I might have the solution
<Connor1> Don't tell me to run anything yet
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  the getty line. you could run from the console as a test. or rc.local
<bazhang> Connor1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and copy to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Connor1> Don't tell me to run anything yet
<MichealH> Grr I'm
<Dr_Willis> Ive not used a serial terminal on a machine in years. :)  I still got one in the garrage
<seekwill> Does using LVM add IO overhead? Or is it pretty light?
<MichealH> Nit thinking!
<bazhang> MichealH, if he is running the most updated version of lucid then his card is supported. just want to check his sources.list and lsb_release -a output to confirm
<MichealH> Connor1: Works?
<Connor1> MichealH I don't know yet
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: well considering that this server (a simple file server) is in my dorm room, and i really dont want to put a monitor and keyboard up here, i'm thinking an uber small serial terminal is the way to go :)
<MichealH> bazhang, Yeah it's always best to check :)
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: what is the replacement for /etc/inittab? where all of the getty lines are?
<MichealH> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<edbian> Will these be included in Debian 6?  http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/08/20/234248/Open-Source-2D-3D-Drivers-For-ATI-Radeon-HD-5000-Series
<Connor1> MichealH
<bazhang> edbian, try in #debian
<MichealH> Connor1: yes?
<Connor1> I'm in /usr/src, how do I label my desktop as a directory in a command
<edbian> whoops
<Connor1> sudo tar xzvf /desktop/example.tar.gz ?
<DirtBAG256> hi all!
<MichealH> Connor1: ~/
<Connor1> Thanks MichealH
<MichealH> !hi | dirtbag256
<ubottu> dirtbag256: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  the whole init system is moving to Upstart. inittab hasent been used in a long time
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Connor1> sudo cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware
<Connor1> No such file or directory
<Connor1> firmware/RTL
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  this is why i mentioned rc.local as a easy place to put it.
<bazhang> Connor1, that's not what you need
<NightDragon> mmkay
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  or make a upstart init script for it. (harder)
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)  Connor1 not 8192
<NightDragon> Dr_Willis: okay, so would i want to put this in there?
<NightDragon> S1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty -h ttyS1 9600 trs100
<MichealH> I second bazhang
<NightDragon> or just the getty part of that?
<NightDragon> (from /sbin/getty on)
<bazhang> Connor1, please pastebin sources.list and lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  yes...  since the other parts are Inittab specific.. and NOT a command. :)
<NightDragon> mmk tyvm
<astrozombie138> hello
<MichealH> Hello Astros
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  you can test the thing by just running 'sudo getty -h ttyS1 9600 trs100 '
<astrozombie138> I'm having trouble using the CLI installer, im unable to connect to WPA access ppoints
<MichealH> Phwew I'm
<Connor1> bazhang g>
<astrozombie138> but with the same computer using OpenSuse's CLI installer I can just fine
<Connor1> For Realtek 8172 owners, while this guide talk about using the 8192se driver it works for the 8172 as well.
<NightDragon> well whadya know, its not working
<MichealH> Reeeeeaaaallly tired
<NightDragon> isnt it supposed to be ttyS0
<MichealH> Connot1 it works?
<astrozombie138> so the debian installer doesnt have WPA support?
<Dr_Willis> NightDragon:  totally depends on the serial port you are connected to.
<Connor1> MichealH I'm getting an error
<MichealH> Connor1 ^^
<MichealH> Ahhh
<Connor1> sudo cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware
<Connor1> It gives me cannot stat 'firmware/RTL8192SE': No such file or directory
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172   Connor1
<Dr_Willis> Connor1:  and is the firmware directory in your current working directory?
<MichealH> Connor if it's in you home use ~/ infront
<rafazed> hey im bored, what can I do in ubuntu to have fun??
<bazhang> As of Lucid 10.04, just update linux kernel from lucid-updates. Connor1 for that nic
<xangua> !ot > rafazed
<ubottu> rafazed, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> rafazed:  read man pages.
<Connor1> bazhang what exactly is lucid-updaets
<rafazed> srry
<MichealH> Connor1: updates for lucid
<bazhang> Connor1, would you please give us that pastebin?
<Connor1> bazhang which one?
<MichealH> Oh 3 am
<bazhang> Connor1, sources.list and lsb_release -a
<Connor1> bazhang not right now
<Connor1> bazhang how do I open lucid-updates?
<Connor1> Is it just the update manager?
<bazhang> Connor1, lucid there is no need to do the compiling
<Connor1> I'm on Lucid.
<MichealH> Connor1: Were. Trying to jelp
<bazhang> Connor1, need the pastebin to troubleshoot.
<Connor1> I'm sorry.
<Connor1> I'll get the pastebin right now
<astrozombie138> guess I'm going back to Suse Then
<Connor1> bazhang where was sources.list
<Dice-Man>  gparted suck on the livecd
<Dice-Man> what a pity
<Connor1> Dice-Man gparted live cd rules
<Dice-Man> yep
<bazhang> Connor1, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Dice-Man:  cant say that ive ever had an issue with it.. state the problem will be more productive.
<Connor1> bazhang "No LSB modules are available"
<Dice-Man> hum
<bazhang> Connor1, pastebin the full output please, its more than one line
<Connor1> fpaste.org/qyky
<Dice-Man> Dr_Willis, it does not run but i'm not on linux right now
<Dr_Willis> Connor1:  it says more then that. :) Ive no idea why it alsays says that  thing about the module
<Dice-Man> i cannot give more precise infos
<Connor1> fpaste.org/l4mr
<Dr_Willis> Dice-Man:  odd.. its ran for me.. we cant help then.
<Dr_Willis> Dice-Man:  there are also dedicated 'gparted' live cd's that include newer versions and other tools  - a must have for a PC toolbox.
<Dr_Willis> I dident think gparted was included by default on the desktop cd either.
<Dice-Man> it is
<Dice-Man> but i think the use of the gparted livecd is sure
<MichealH> www.fpaste.org/l4mr
<MichealH> Argh!
<raiffa> anyone know how I can map likewise-open login names to something that does not contain backslashes? for some applications, the backslash in 'MYDOMAIN\username' causes problems.
<MTecknology> what package does gnome-mouse-properties come in?
<MichealH> Silly client
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-mouse-properties
<ubottu> File gnome-mouse-properties found in capplets-data, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-control-center, xubuntu-icon-theme
<MTecknology> thanks
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  one of those. :) im guessing the 3rd
<Connor1> bazhang did that help?
<bazhang> Connor1, you are on ethernet now correct? and fully updated?
<Connor1> The updates are applying right now
<Connor1> ANd yes
<Connor1> And*
<Connor1> I'm on my desktop, my laptop is next to me
<bazhang> Connor1, because your release version shows 10.04 and the most up to date is 10.04.1
<Connor1> Oh I see
<Connor1> Well I'm installing every update that was on the list
<aurilliance> I'm trying to do the following "tar --help | grep -f" as In, I want to search through the tar help for the phrase "-f"
<bazhang> Connor1, you'll need to get it going without the ethernet you realize
<MichealH> ... That'll be alot
<aurilliance> But grep keeps reading the -f as an arg. How can I escape it?
<Connor1> bazhang...which is why I'm trying to get my wireless card working
<bazhang> Connor1, then your wireless will work
<Connor1> MichealH I have a fast internet connection
<Connor1> 253 m
<Connor1> 253 mb*
<Connor1> Isn't a lot
<Dr_Willis> My remease shows 10.04 but Description is --> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<MichealH> Phew
<bazhang> Connor1, ie startup without the wired connection (ethernet plugged in)
<Connor1> bazhang I'll do that when the updates are finished
<bazhang> Connor1, then we can troubleshoot, once wireless is going
<Connor1> Okay
<Connor1> Thanks for your help
<MichealH> This may be my chance for a testimonial!
<MichealH> heh
<MTecknology> is gnome-mouse-properties supposed to have anything about configuring the area for scrolling on the right side of the touchpad?
<MichealH> Conner1: how helpful have I been?
<aurilliance> nm, I got it (need a double backslash)
<MichealH> I nearly fell asleep there
<MichealH> I weakly need some sleep
<bazhang> MichealH, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Connor1: updates done yet?
<Connor1> MichealH almost
<Connor1> My laptop isn't a speed demon
<Connor1> It's fast enough for me though
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> My batterys flat :(
<MichealH> Nearly
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<rww> there you go :)
<robertzaccour> is it possible to get the jaunty theme? that one is my favorite
<Dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  proberly avail at the various theme sites.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  or it may be in the repos - not installed by default
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, still looking
<headkase314> Chicken, how many nicks you going to go through?
<rww> ubottu: nickspam | Chikin
<ubottu> Chikin: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Chikin> Was trying to find an animal that wasnt registered
<MTecknology> asus is supposed to have excellent linux support, right?
<Chikin> I bet 90% of the animal nicks are in #Ubuntu
<rww> Chikin: try /msg nickserv info nicknamehere to see if something's registered
<MTecknology> Chikin: /msg nickserv info Chicken
<Chikin> Ty
<MichealH> Connor1: done?
<Connor1> MichealH yes
<MTecknology> what's the restricted drivers tool called?
<Connor1> Just logged in
<Connor1> I restarted
<MichealH> Okay and do they work?
<rww> MTecknology: package name jockey-gtk (or -qt), System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<headkase314> MTecknology, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  jockey-gtk is the command to start it from command line
<Connor1> MichealH you want me to unplug my wire right?
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MichealH> Yes
<MichealH> Let the wireless try
<Connor1> Connection Established
<MichealH> Does it wor
<MichealH> Ohhh
<Connor1> Success
<MichealH> Jackpot
<MTecknology> I guess there's nothing proprietary to even install on here
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  depends on your video and wireless normally...
<MichealH> It's took 4 hours bit it is
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  on a few of my laptops. with intel video and the proper wireless cards.. they are 100% out of the box supported.
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: I just bought a new laptop - other told me that it thinks I need a new one
<MichealH> Connor1: wanna write me a testimonial?
<MichealH> Connor1?
<Flannel> MichealH: This isn't an appropriate place to solicit those, please speak with the teams you've been interacting with.
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: I got an Asus K501
<MichealH> Okay flannel
<nulled> can someone please try to access http://pxmb.com and tellme if it loads in a browseer ok?
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  i got a toshiba x505 the other day. :) 18.4 Display. 2 HD's  - Runs Ubuntu great. :)
<rww> nulled: doesn't work for me
<nulled> ok thx
<FBP> Hi. I manged to install java, but it installed the 64-bit jvm. It seems that applets will only run under the 32-bit jvm but it was not installed. How can I get it?
<nulled> how about http://205.252.250.16
<rww> nulled: it attempts to redirect to pxmb.com and thus fails
<bazhang> nulled, negative
<rww> http://www.pxmb.com/index.php , to be specific
<nulled> right.. ok well dns is down thx for helping
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: you should help me with this one? :D
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: If you were so lucky - we should share my joy :D
<rww> nulled: your DNS record points to 205.252.250.4, not .16
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  with most of the laptops i try uibuntu on these days.. its install.. and go..  - perhaps plug in a wired networking cable to get wireless dfrivers downloaded.. and thats about it.
<MTecknology> wireless was perfect at least - thank god it wasn't broadcom
<rww> my bcm4312 works fine with the non-free driver, tyvm
<rww> takes five minutes to set up
<Connor1> I feel dumb now...
<ziroday> Hi, is it possible to take the last 500 lines or so outputted to the terminal and save them in a text file?
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: I have all but 1 Fn key not working, the side scroll on the touchpad not working, the screen brightness doesn't work, and the screen does some weird stuff sometimes
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: aside from that... it's working perfect
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: I'm tempted to return this, bring an ubuntu live cd with me, then make my selection based on support
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  test it out in the next release first. it may all work better.
<MTecknology> good point
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  it seems to happen that way a lot.. laptop with liots of issues .. next reelase.. it all works better.
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  if nothing else you can report bugs and perhaps get them fixed in the next release
<MTecknology> I'll start downloading live cd's for both
<Dr_Willis> Given the varity of laptops out there.. its amazing ubuntu works as well as it does in so m any of them.
<MTecknology> indeed
<Dr_Willis> I moved the same ubuntu install from a low end nvidia video laptop.. to my new High end laptop. :) worked with no twiddling other then setting the res properly
<MTecknology> Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<MTecknology> yay
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  yep. works in progres for 10.10
<Dr_Willis> I always use flash drives.
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: ya, but I don't have any dvd's laying around - sucky
<MTecknology> I don't have a flash drive either :P
<Dr_Willis> How can you NOT have a dozen of those things.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I got a 'key hook' shelf with like 10 of them hanging on it.
<MTecknology> lack of funds
<Dr_Willis> 4GB = 10$ i saw today.
<MTecknology> they're that cheap now? wow
<Dr_Willis> seen 2GB on sale for $5
<Dr_Willis> seen 2gb for $1 after rebates befor also. (sales special)
<Dr_Willis> 16gb = $29 i saw on sale (but they were out)
<akrill> daaaaamn has this channel grown.
<Dr_Willis> akrill:  actually its a slow day. :) on release day ive seen 3000+ in here.
<akrill> sheesh. i havent been in here in years :-p
<Dr_Willis> I tend to avoide the channel for a week after release. :) Too hectic
<akrill> xD
<akrill> anyone here experienced with creating EBS-based AMIs from one of the existing EBS-baed lucid amd64 AMIs?
<akrill> im having some bizarre issues
<akrill> (this is of course in regard to ubuntu on EC2)
<Dice-Man> normal
<akrill> ah HA!
<akrill> i think i figured it out
<itheos> hello!! my pdf files dont open in maximized window. i have to maximize them everytime. they open in random sizes. what can be the solution?
<itheos> i use document viewer
<itheos> also the brightness of my screen becomes max when i restart the laptop. and i have to set it again after every restart
<[sleepy]> Sup
<_DGM_> is there any way to remove/hide that username+status menu thing? part of "indicator applet session"
<SynFlag> click derecho quitar del panel
<_DGM_> sorry.. what?
<repnop> _DGM_: right click on it and select remove from panel
<bazhang> SynFlag, english please
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  thats the Me Menu I think. :)
<_DGM_> repnop: there isnt an option for that.. hence the question:P
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully someday soon the whole system-tray-panel-indicadator area will get all cleaned up.
<_DGM_> its taking up space on my netbook.. and since i'm not into all that social network crap.. i could use that space much better :P
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  are you using the NETBOOK interface?
<_DGM_> it seems a bit weird to me canonical seems to think they need to put a whole username on a screen that is already to small as it is :P
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: ye
<SynFlag> bazhang: what for? if repnop has become my personal translator XD
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  then you need to basically make a 'gnome desktop' session that clones the netbook interface. then you can customize it. the Netbook interface is locked down for some odd reason.
<bazhang> SynFlag, this is an english only channel, if you need help in other languages there are ubuntu channels for that
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: the option to remove wasnt there on my desktop either though i checked
<cookies123> question: i'm new to all this... is it permissible to pose questions which are only vaguely relevant... also to whom should such questions be directed?
<Dr_Willis> http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<bazhang> cookies123, ubuntu support here; unrelated in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SynFlag> bazhang: actually i dont need any help, in fact i come to help
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  its here on my Desktop version..  i just looked
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: hmm strange. either way thanks for the link :) i'll give that a go
<cookies123> thanks
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  i found the kde netbook intface better in a great many ways.
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  but with 10.10 theres that new Unity Interface.
<Zelozelos> someone please tell me theres an easy way to fix, i ws messin around with gnome-do's settings and it all-of-a-sudden quit on me, then i thought i should just restart to fix, and now i can see my desktop, but cant do anything with it, also the panels arent displaying
<Zelozelos> i can get to command lines via ctrl+alt f(whatev)
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  so can you get to a desktop at all?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, i do get the desktop background and icons, but i cant click on anything
<dogmatic69> is it possible to use wild cards in hosts file
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, i tried removing gnome-do, purging it, reinstalling it, it makes no diff
<dogmatic69> like ::1 *.dev
<dogmatic69> that does not work, but something like that
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  lesson for the day.. remioving stuff via the package manager does NOT NOT NOT - remove the users settings in their home dirs. :)
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  theres some user settings. you can proberlyd elete to reset things.
<Zelozelos> heh i ws just saying to myself i should do a backup today ;(
<Zelozelos> i thought purge would remove their settings
<Dr_Willis> clean out the users home dir/settings.. see if that works.. or as a test. make a new user. see if it works for them
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  purge does NOT NOT NOT touch the USERS settings in their HOME directory. :)
 * Dr_Willis tries to make that VERY clear
<Zelozelos> i attempted to make a new user via prompt but i couldnt quite fig it out
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  if you had 1000+ users.. and removed gnome-do would you want all 1000+ users to lose their settings? :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_Willis> enter info,, login as billgates
<Zelozelos> dont i need 2 set a password for the user?
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  it asks....
<Zelozelos> ahh
<Zelozelos> ok
<Zelozelos> ill do that then migrate to the new user agin ;)
<roky> So, I have installed the minimal ubuntu. If I choose the pre-configured selection of packages for ubuntu desktop, Will it install everything that the live cd normally would have? Because I don't want that. Or will it just install a "base" ubuntu with gnome.
<Dr_Willis> If theres no settings in gnome you want to save.. ->  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Zelozelos> what if i just delete the gnome-do settings?
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: it unlocked my bar but if i remove it it also removes the shutdown button :P oh well
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  prove its a gnome-do issue.. :) it may not be a gnome do issue. I dont knwo where the gnome-do settings are at.
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  they are somewhere in those dirs that url mentions i imagine
<Zelozelos> heh. prob easier just to migrate
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  easier to just remove the users setting files and let them get remade
<Zelozelos> so just sudo ill give that a try 1st. ty Dr_Willis
<Zelozelos> rofl
<Dr_Willis> so just sudo? Huh?
<Zelozelos> that ws 1st half of an idea uncompleted....heh...kinda sums me up then rofl
<Dr_Willis> ~/.config/autostart is where gnome-do is getting auto started from also,.. you could disable it from there and see if its in fsact a gnome-do issue
<Zelozelos> brb
<Dr_Willis> I think we need to track down a 'clean out settings' tool :)
<Dr_Willis> for users settings
<bryan_r59> hey. what sorts of things can i do to make Ubuntu cooler, more features, and stable/fast? all at once
<spinningcompass> bryan_r59: Upgrade to Windows 7?
<Dr_Willis> bryan_r59:  how.. vague..
<bryan_r59> what
<Dr_Willis> bryan_r59:  check out the various articals at teh OMGubuntu  web site. theres some neat articals on there .
<Dr_Willis> Theres extra themes/compiz plugins in teh repos. Not installed by default also.
<bryan_r59> is it a .com
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: yes
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/clicompanion-makes-getting-comfortable.html
<roky> I have a definant new found respect for the Ubuntu installer under the minimal cd.
<roky> Very well done.
<roky> especially when configuring the desktop/server.
<Dr_Willis> bryan_r59:  check out -> http://lin-app.com/ also
<saxonjf> Can someone explain why I am getting this warning? Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Dr_Willis> saxonjf:  server could be down or overloaded.
<saxonjf> Dr_Willlis, it's been like that for days.
<Spaztic_One> What is a good Windows program loader other than wine? I'm wanting to see if there is something that supports some of the programs that wine does not.
<saxonjf> Man, this place is dead.  This place used to be hopping
<Dr_Willis> it is 12:00 on friday night in the usa...
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  wine or its variants/spinoffs or run in a virtual machine.. thats the 2 options
<Dr_Willis> There was a new wine release just  today or yesterday or somthing. :)
<Dr_Willis> this week at least.
<roky> saxonjf: yer, only the ners are on right now ;)
<Spaztic_One> technically its only 11:24, and only on the east coast
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/wine-131-released.html
<Spaztic_One> and there was?
<saxonjf> I thought maybe it was the registration requirement that's throwing it off.
<roky> will runtime 1 in the kernel get me to command line in Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> think it was yesturday
<Dr_Willis> roky:  runlevel 1 you mean?
<roky> err sorry :x
<roky> yes
<Dr_Willis> roky:  or 'single' option   is command line also i recall..
<hiexpo> ^ for wine
<Dr_Willis> or the 'text' option to get to the Login: only with no gdm.
<roky> yeah thanks mate.
<roky> been using arch for awhile, and i'm not used to all this automounting and auto configuring again :x i'm almost confused. haha
<saxonjf> quit
<Spaztic_One> Hmm, they haven't updated the source thing yet it doesn't seem.
<Dr_Willis> 'text' option disables plymouth and gdm/kdm.
<hiexpo> that was q4wine > wine was on the 30th of july
<BlackPower> Hi Im new to this network
<BlackPower> Im an immigrant from Dalnet
<Dr_Willis> BlackPower:  Not been on Dalnet in ages. :) I used to be there all the time.
<psycho789> is it possible to join an aim chat in empathy? everything is greyed out
<psycho789> like a group chat i mean
<BlackPower> Hi if you black go to my new channel #WhitePeopleHaveSmallDicks thank you have and a nice day :)
<Dr_Willis> now i rember why i left dalnet.
<Spaztic_One> haha
<hiexpo> !language | blackpower
<ubottu> blackpower: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: you must have too much stuff /ignored
<psycho789> can you join aim group chats in empathy
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  < what did i miss
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: mr power was banned immediately afterwards.
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  ok now i see it oops
<bryan_r59> hey um
<SuperMiguel> how do i make a minimal install of ubuntu??? just download the server edition?
<bryan_r59> Does Ubuntu work closely with Social Security?
<bazhang> !minimal | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> bryan_r59, no
<bryan_r59> ok
<abhijit> hi
<_DGM_> bryan_r59: why do you ask :P
<bryan_r59> i get my checks from them.. and wanted to know if there is a better way to check on my deposits
<_DGM_> um.. i'd say.. no
<bryan_r59> i don't know why. i just get this feeling that Ubuntu should be associated with high tech government
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: Please stick to the topic
<hiexpo> why you remove the ban so fast if that was us wewould have to plrad to be reinstated
<hiexpo> ^pleaded
<cookies123> Would someone be able to help me hook up my macbook to the tv with a mini-dvi cable?
<Spaztic_One> oh, the 1.3 version of wine is the dev version, not the stable
<cookies123> no?
<bazhang> cookies123, ubuntu on there?
<Dr_Willis> mini dvi? cant say that ive ever seen one of those.
<Dr_Willis> if its dvi to a dvi tv.. should plug in just like a 2nd pc monitor.
<Dr_Willis> Then use the monitor tool, and/or the keyboard fn-keys to enable the 2nd monitor.
<_DGM_> i've heard of it.. but i think its just dvi with a different connector
<_DGM_> just like dvi is really just hdmi
<Dr_Willis> I hooked up pc to tv via hdmi. and oddly enough it wouldent get the proper rez from teh device.
<itsux2bu> i put this in /etc/profile. i rebooted and waited at the login prompt. the screen still blanked out. so question is.. is there a file i can put this in so it gets executed before login.. like at boot time?    setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0
<_DGM_> works fine on my laptop.. windows though.. i dont use linux for that
<richardcavell> Any mencoder experts here?  I have a .flv file and I want it converted to .avi or .wmv and I want the sound muted.
<_DGM_> ffmpeg is easier imo and theres plenty of info on it
<afeijo> hi guys
<_DGM_> hi
<afeijo> I installed 2 identical ubuntu server in my virtualbox, how can I configure them both to run as a cluster?
<Dr_Willis> but the same tv hooked up via VGA - did get the proper res. 1360x768
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  rc.local perhaps.  but that will be for all users i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  /etc/profile i think gets ran on each login shell.
<_DGM_> hm odd.. when i use vga my resolution is always crap.. on hdmi it uses the whole tv panel properly
<rawfodog> Hi guys, so I just installed breezy on an old box (from an official cd I had laying around). Thing is, I dont have blank cds and this doesnt boot from usb. How do I update some of the packages ?
<_DGM_> but then again my laptop has an hdmi out.. not dvi
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  my new one does also. Not tried it yet.
<_DGM_> its great.. it even does sound
<rawfodog> You know what Im even scared to upgrade as it runs perfect right now, just cant use the repositories. So im wondering if there is a way to use old repos, or if there is a guide for this kind of thing
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  You want to update SOME pacakges? or upgrade to the latest release?
<qcjn> hi, i d like to discuss with someone about backup application , like clonezilla, dd, ping, etc.. Caue i'm aiming to do systems, meaning the os, backup
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, i want it for all users..  thats where it is now but if a user waits at login the screen blanks out..
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  the repos for that old a install ahve moved to the archive servers I belive
<_DGM_> it doesnt suck to be me :(
<abhijit> how to change the homeback language? or do i need to install that language homeback directly?
<rawfodog> Well... if I update latest release Im afraid it will kill the performance Im getting on this 700mhz pc (128megs). The only thing I need is a wifi gui and the few odd progs
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  try rc.local perhaps.
<rawfodog> oh cool, so I can just change the repo list ? Ill google and find out the new address
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  is your wireless even supported?
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  you could always try lubuntu
<FreshPrince> 70% cpu usage because of "backend" what is that?
<_DGM_> not good?
<rawfodog> Yeah I found out I dont have cdrs heh, so I cant burn that distro
<rawfodog> And this thing doesnt boot from usb so ...
<Dr_Willis> Put hd in a machine that can.. :)
<_DGM_> rawfodog: if you have a usb stick you can install from that
<rawfodog> Like I said, Im doing fine right now, just would like to get access to those repos
<_DGM_> ah
<rawfodog> THe computer wont boot from usb
<Dr_Willis> or put HD in amachine and set up grub2 and a lubuntu iso file so it can boot/install it.
<_DGM_> i dont know if you can actually downgrade.. somebody correct me if i'm wrong
<_DGM_> like a whole distro.. i kinda doubt that
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  not really
<Leif> Help please, Ubuntu's gparted won't let me expand an ntfs partition (from empty space), it gives me an error to do it, can someone either help me, or point me to the right channel please?  Thank you.  Also, here is the data gparted tells me I need to give: http://pastebin.com/y3sMjmPt
<_DGM_> so you'd have to burn a disc anyway
<_DGM_> or do lan boot
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  the repos get moved to some archive.ubuntu.somthing.com i recall
<richardcavell> I have abc.flv and I want to convert it to .wmv or .avi.  I also want to remove the soundtrack, just have the video.  What command do I need?
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> searching now...
<rawfodog> thx for the help btw
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  ffmpeg, or mencoder can proberly do that.
<_DGM_> richardcavell: you asked that in #linux to and you got your answer :P
<richardcavell> _DGM_: It would help me if you would give me the answer to my question
<_DGM_> have you even tried googling for ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg  faq i recall has exact command line for converting.. it willd epend on what codec you want to use in the avi
<_DGM_> top result "-an" disable audio recording
<_DGM_> from the ffmpeg documentation
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_DGM_> there are also plenty of example commands
<progre55> hi guys! how can I see my current internet bandwidth usage on a terminal?
<MTecknology> What's a simple application to check if a webcam is working?
<progre55> chatroulette.com =))
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  Cheese is what i use
<progre55> Dr_Willis: there was some terminal command to see your internet usage.. dont you know?
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: thanks
<progre55> current bandwidth
<afeijo> I installed 2 identical ubuntu server in my virtualbox, how can I configure them both to run as a cluster?
<MTecknology> progre55: jnettop
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: that's really green..
<progre55> MTecknology: thanks
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  ive noticed with cheese and under some lightings situatiions it being greenish also.
<raviepic3>  help | i installed apache using the apt-get command, now i want to remove it and install using the conventional compilation and installation using the package to learn, how can i remove the already installed apache completely ?
<Dr_Willis> at work under the Hg Lights..  its really noticeable
<raviepic3> i did a sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<raviepic3> after this i browsed localhost and still the page is viewable
<raviepic3> and when i do a /etc/init.d/apache2 status it says running :(
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  stop the service. or reboot
<raviepic3> what am i missing, please point me in the right direction
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: oh, I thought it was just the camera - I just wanted to know if that worked out of the box
<maco> raviepic3: you forgot to stop it
<raviepic3> these are the other three matches for apache apache2.2-common     apache2-mpm-prefork  apache2-utils, should i remove these too ?
<raviepic3> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  ive seen that under different lighting these webcams often look very different/poorly
<maco> raviepic3: just because its uninstalled doesnt mean it stopped running. its loaded into memory
<raviepic3> so if i reboot it will get uninstalled or i should reboot, stop and then uninstall ?
<shane-laptop> does anyone know what the name of the package is for "Real Media player"  or isn't it in the in repos anymore?
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  stop the service or reboot.. WHy do you need to do it from souirce anyway?
<Dr_Willis> shane-laptop: It may be at the getdeb web site. Why do you need real media player? ive playee rm and rmvb in mplayer/vlc in the past
<Fudge> is it unusual to not be able to see windows7 partitions in lucid live , trying to dual boot but there claims to be no partition table. yet the windows7 boots fine if not booting from cd. acer aspire1
<raviepic3> Dr_Willis, cause i need to learn how to compile and install and verify the installation is working fine
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  you may want to learn with a simpiler application.
<Dr_Willis>  ./configure, make, sudo make install.     :)
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: I have some old .ra files, and vlc seems to laugh at them, let me give mplayer a try, they are RealAudio files though.
<raviepic3> :P
<raviepic3> yeah even i read its simple in internet with 4 steps
<raviepic3> but want to do it practically
<raviepic3> have never done
<Dr_Willis> shane-laptop:  ive watched lots of .ra/rmvb in those 2 apps. mplayer may need to have some codecs isntalled.
<raviepic3> Dr_Willis, maco thank you very much
<maco> raviepic3: np
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: I'm missing codex apparently, not sure.
<Dr_Willis> shane-laptop:  w32codecs from medibuntu, and ubuntu-restricted-extras package should grab them
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: I have the ubuntu-restricted, apparently not the w32codecs
<abhijit> how to change the homeback language? or do i need to install that language homeback directly?
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: thanks, I will check those out.
<blackretina> Is there any way to get the audio from wmv files to play under VLC in Ubuntu?
<SuperMiguel> when using the minimal install, is there a way to get a wireless connection???
<tangentcollision> hey, what's up dog
<Dr_Willis> blackretina:  it depends on the codec the audio is using. Ive played many wmv in vlc and mplauyer befor.
<coz_> Fudge,  I am not sure ... I have not use a dual boot with windows7  up to now
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  you can configure wireless via the command line yes.
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  if you have all the proper wireless drivers installed.
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, how do i get to the command line??
<Jordan_U> blackretina: Does it play correctly in totem?
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, Well but i cant even do the install, it ask for network connection
<tangentcollision> I need some help, yo son, and I am for real, I got a little problem and I just can't deal, my copy of windows is on an ISO so how can I run it live and take it slow
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  the minimal install defaulted to the console/command like i thought.
<lahwran> pidgin or xchat? (those are the only options, don't ask why)
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  so youa re still in the Install process you are saying?
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, yup
<maco> lahwran: xchat
<Dr_Willis> lahwran:  most people perfer xchat for itc.
<Jordan_U> !pm | blackretina
<ubottu> blackretina: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  it may not be doable. if you need to download some wireless drivers.. sort of a catch22 situation.
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  Youmay want to uise a wired connection untill you install
<SuperMiguel> umm
<Dr_Willis> I always use wired during installs..  faster for me.
<well_laid_lawn> wired is faster for everything...
<blackretina> The audio in the WMV file isn't working in VLC or MPlayer, and it uses the Windows Media Audio 9 Codec.
<greezmunkey> SuperMiguel: Do you have a winbox available that you can share your wireless Internet from during your install?
<Jordan_U> SuperMiguel: You should be able to install a minimal system without network, then run "sudo tasksel" to get the standard options for groups of packages (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu, LAMP, etc )
<SuperMiguel> greezmunkey, i have few computers avilable not windows
<abhijit> no one uses home bank????
<greezmunkey> SuperMiguel: ok, not limited to Windows! :)
<coz_> abhijit,   no I tried way back and didnt like it at least at that point
<tangentcollision> so, can anyone help me at all? I will restate.
<aarcane> what's the record uptime for a fully up to date, fully patched ubuntu system ?
<abhijit> coz_, ohh :(
<coz_> blackretina,   is mplayer  gmplayer on your system?
<abhijit> !details | tangentcollision
<ubottu> tangentcollision: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhijit> coz_, which software you use?
<coz_> blackretina,   if it is mplayer  gui   right click the main window and go to Preferences
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, i know the full install has my wireless drivers but i dont want the gnome crap
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: I seem to be hitting a wall with any medibuntu repos, I added it with this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  the command line, and keep getting errors
<tangentcollision> I need to run my ISO like it's an auto-run, it must install windows to make my computer more fun. I'm on a live CD so burning isn't really good, and if you ask about my friends I'm in the middle of the hood.
<coz_> abhijit,   none at this point... I have been looking  but havent found one I really like
<abhijit> coz_, ok
<blackretina> Movie Player == Totem Player == MPlayer?
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  you mean you want to install windows to a hard drive from an ISO file?
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: not errors adding it, but errors trying to install any packages from them.
<coz_> blackretina,  ok open mplayer and right click the main window and go to preferences
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: correct
<tangentcollision> I know I can do it in windows, but that's because it's an EXE
<Dr_Willis> shane-laptop:  you did sudo apt-get update, after adding it? then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<abhijit> !windows | tangentcollision
<tangentcollision> not sure if wine will work for it because of the registry
<ubottu> tangentcollision: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tangentcollision> abhijit: good christ, read a little more
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  You might be able to do it in virtualbox.. or some how put it on a bootable usb drive (that would be better then vbox)
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: yep,  ok, I take that back, it is working now, must have been down???  that was just odd, working now thanks.
<tangentcollision> hmm
<abhijit> tangentcollision, ok sorry
<coz_> blackretina,  then click the  "Codecs & demuxer"   tab  and under video codec family choose  "FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family"  and under  Audio codec family  choose "MPEG layer-2, layer-3"
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  theres also want to take a vbox hd and 'put' it on a real hard drive. (never done that either)
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: thanks, that sounds like an exelent plan, I will try the VBox for now and good bye my good man
<Dr_Willis> Good Luck. You will Need it. :)
<tangentcollision> *crowbar* got it
<SuperMiguel> is there a ubuntu network install that includes wireless drivers?? or can i use the full install with out install gnome??
<shaw1337> Hi i want to use my tata photon plus on Ubuntu 10.04 , how to configure it ? Mobile Broadband connection  is not working by default ? how to configure it ?
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  with many wireless cards - you have to install drivers from the internet for legal reasons. so it depends on teh wireless card
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  what desktop are you wanting to use if not gnome?
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, openbox
<shane-laptop> Dr_Willis: well, vlc, still laughs at it, but mplayer works, thanks a bundle!!!
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  you may want to try lubuntu then. I belive it uses Openbox.
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  there used to be Crunchbang (but thats not supported here, and i dont knwo if it still exists)
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  they may or may not come with the proper wireless drivers also.
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop SuperMiguel
<bazhang> lxde and openbox
<well_laid_lawn> crunchbang moved to debian and is still going strong
<Dr_Willis> personally id jsut install ubuntu, then install openbox.. and be done with it. :)
<hiexpo> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> so many variants for so few good reasons.. :)
<hiexpo> true
<spinningcompass> It's a variation of the Peter Principle. Dilute the talent until each distro is mediocre.
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder for how much longer Ubuntu will manage to squeeze into a 700mb cd.. :)
<hiexpo> like bt not mmuch
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: You can also boot the Ubuntu LiveCD with an option to copy the entire contents of the CD into RAM, allowing you to eject the CD (and use the drive to burn the iso).
<miststlkr> jordan_U:   orly??  news to me.
<maco> Jordan_U: thats "toram"
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, u use debian or ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> the toram option is new in 10.04 i recall
<tangentcollision> hmm
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  i use ubuntu. i dont see much point in me using Debian
<tangentcollision> sounds like a good idea Jordan_U, only problem is I don't have...a blank disc
<tangentcollision> or a soul
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Newly working, the code for it has existed for a while now (just broken:)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. this installer.exe in wine.. decided to default to french.. :()
<tangentcollision> not important though >.>
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  yep. common feature in many other disrtos/live cd's
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, gnome?
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  for the most part yes
<miststlkr> DR_Willis:   interresting.  What I ended u doing was LinuxLive USB Creator to convert a USB stick into a persistent install and working from there.
<hiexpo> i don't see ant reason for 5 gigs either < or
<miststlkr> Dr:Willis:  I fact, my netbook boots 10.04 off of an SD card at the moment
<Dr_Willis> miststlkr:  with  the size of usb sticks these days. I find my self doing normal installs to flash drives. heh.
<Dr_Willis> My AAO cant boot from the sd card. :(
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis.  Odd. I have an AAO250 and it works fine
<tangentcollision> uh
<tangentcollision> acer?
<tangentcollision> good god, I am in hell
<Dr_Willis> I got an older AAO.  one of the first batches out
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis:  ah.
<tangentcollision> I have an eeepc 700
<tangentcollision> OG son!
<Dr_Willis> Grandson how has the AA0. For now.
<Dr_Willis> 'the portable spongebob video player' :)
<tangentcollision> so, I figure I will use my PSP (4GB) for the flash drive
<tangentcollision> I'll see if I can make do with that
<tangentcollision> what should I do to make this IS...you know what? google is there for a reason
<tangentcollision> bbs
<miststlkr> meh, I have the AAO and 90% of the time it just runs rbreader while I'm on the train commuting, the rest is rythmbox at work for the most part.  works like a charm for what I use it for.
<hiexpo> i find it easier to build deb packages and update them
<miststlkr> tangentcollision:  yeah.. sorry... I just hit you with a tangent there I guess :-P   sorry to derail your plea for help...
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  huh? what are you trying to do exactly?
<hiexpo> and ubuntu does it for you also on repo packages
<veebull> anybody know what happened to the 9-part intro to quickly?  I can't seem to connect to the site where it is supposed to be hosted, either from home or work.
<veebull> did it get archived anywhere else?
<ryaxnb> hey guys
<bazhang> veebull, ubuntu quickly?
<veebull> yessir
<bazhang> veebull, could you specify a bit what it is?
<veebull> Ahhh... supposed to be a rapid-application development tool for creating simple GUI apps using python, glade and couchdb
<abhijit> hey is that the same quickly tought in user days?
<veebull> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<Flannel> bazhang: Quickly is that framework for python development that Jono was stumping for for a while
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks
<blackretina> coz, I don't see any Video & Codecs Demuxer tab under Gnome MPlayer Configuration.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972037 veebull that help?
<Flannel> veebull: It does look like that 9 part intro is down at the moment.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly#Other%20Resources has some other links that may help
<veebull> someone over in #quickly perked up and just informed me that the site has been down for a week or so.
<veebull> figures, right when I get curious... ;)
<hiexpo> kinda like getdeb
<veebull> I've looked at most of the other resources there, and from the Quickly sourceforge site
<veebull> bazhang, Thats something else entirely... but thanks
<bazhang> veebull, yep offline as Flannel said
<itsux2bu>   [23:50] <Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  rc.local perhaps.  but that will be for all users i imagine.   <<--  thanks.. that worked.. /etc/rc.local is global
<hiexpo> < is it just a repo ?
<bazhang> hiexpo, no
<hiexpo> distro
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly hiexpo
<moofknock> Hello
<moofknock> how y'all doing?
<hiexpo> bazhang,  does not explain what it is just how to get it is all
<Flannel> hiexpo: It's a GUI framework for 'rapid development' of python apps (and it helps you put them into your PPA as well)
<hiexpo> Flannel,  oh ok
<hiexpo> so it's a python gui kool
<moofknock> Hope I'm not interrupting. I'm a first time Ubuntu user and don't know much of linux. I installed this out of curiosity on my laptop and I'm liking it so far :) But how do I make a Webcam work and also the latptop's internal mic?
<Dr_Willis> moofknock: install 'cheese' and run cheese and see if webcam works.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | moofknock
<ubottu> moofknock: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> No idea on the internal mic. :) Mine worked automcatically
<tangentcollision> lol
<moofknock> Awesome :)
<tangentcollision> cheese is a fun little application
<Dr_Willis> many webcams also have a built in mic.
<moofknock> Well the one on the cam seems to be working ok
<pietime> how do you install openvz
<moofknock> is "cheese" an aplication that you can add with the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Dr_Willis> !info openvz
<ubottu> Package openvz does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> moofknock:  sudo apt-get install cheese, or use the software center
<miststlkr> while we are sort of on the subject.  I'd like to somehow set it up so that the speakers [plugged into the motherboard backplate] are disabled when I plug headphones into the case's front IO ports... Assuming I'm missing something stupidly obvious here, pointer?
<moofknock> found it :)
<moofknock> AHA it works!!!!
<pietime> whoa why is #ubuntu so small?
<miststlkr> just got split
<miststlkr> nice timing :-P
<Fudge> registered users only due to spammers pietime
<i0nic> Anyone have experience with getting a belkin model: F7D2101 v1 working under ubuntu? I am currently running 10.04.. lsusb shows the device is recognized but iwconfig is not able to scan on it. Am I missing a major step here?
<Fudge> why are my windows7 partitions listed in /dev but gparted cant seem them?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: does: sudo blkid ,show them too?
<pietime> how do you install openvz
<ActionParsnip> !info openvz
<ubottu> Package openvz does not exist in lucid
<i0nic> Fudge, whats the output of fdisk -l -u ?
<CR0W> Hello, how to block with iptables incoming connections?
<CR0W> I mean, connections initiated from outside.
<Fudge> yes but it says partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundry
<ActionParsnip> pietime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<pietime> thank you
<SwedeMike> CR0W: CR0W https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hiexpo> i don'tuse iptables but maybe check man iptables
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: not so good as far as I know, although my lappy does the same.
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: i'd look online to see if it'll cause issues. Maybe it's related to the gparted thing...
<ActionParsnip> pietime: all I did was websearch dude: ubuntu openvz ,and poof, it appeared
<Fudge> http://pastebin.com/SyMxTy4U
<Fudge> i0nic  there u go mate
<pietime> woooowww
<wowoto> hi all，where is the big-green-leave photo of the gnome which shows when we loginto the Desktop
<CR0W> SwedeMike thanks
<Dr_Willis> wowoto: perhaps in  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: hmm, no linux partitions, is Ubuntu on a seperate disk?
<wowoto> Dr_Willis, let me see
<Dr_Willis> wowoto: perhaps in  /usr/share/images/
<pietime> i like #ubuntu like this
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  that is the problem, im trying to install it
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: ahh, and resize partitions I'm guessing?
<Fudge> but gparted only sees the 250big drive with no partitions, and i dont want to createa  new parttion table blowing away windows
<wowoto> Dr_Willis, no。。 i dont find it
<Fudge> was my hope to resize the ntfs parts yeah ActionParsnip
<i0nic> Fudge, so /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 are showing like you said, have you tried mounting them?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: win7 can resize it's own partitions. I suggest you use that. Make sure your backs are sufficiently recent before all this
<Fudge> not as yet havnt tried
<i0nic> Fudge,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<sacarlson> I'm having problems with portablelinux at the install grub loader point.  it stops and gives me grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.  any one have portablelinux working to make bootable usb flash disk?
<Fudge> how can a file system resize itself when mounted?
<i0nic> oh I didn't see how you were trying to resize
<i0nic> I am not sure on that.
<ActionParsnip> i0nic: ask microsoft
<SwedeMike> Fudge: it doesn't resize itself really.
<ActionParsnip> i0nic: vista has it too
<sacarlson> fudge: I don't know how but virtualbox does it that way, resize mounted disk as needed.
<miststlkr>  I'd like to set my system up so that the speakers [plugged into the motherboard backplate] are disabled when I plug headphones into the case's front IO ports... Assuming I'm missing something stupidly obvious here, pointer?
<Fudge> if it were virtual yeah
<ActionParsnip> i0nic: Fudge http://www.nirmaltv.com/2009/05/12/how-to-resize-disk-partition-in-windows-7/
<moofknock> Hey thanks for ythe help, the webcam works wonderfully :)
<moofknock> See you all later if I find another problem
<moofknock> :)
<ActionParsnip> miststlkr: this happens with laptops too. I've heard this a bit but there are fixes
<miststlkr> I figured there must be a way to fix it... I'm just too new to linux to know it I guess
<miststlkr> I'll keep poking around
<ActionParsnip> miststlkr: try: ubuntu headphones don't mute speakers
<ActionParsnip> miststlkr: i'd help too but my battery is dying
<miststlkr> ActiveParsnip:  it's all good.  I just thought that since it was a pretty active room at the moment I'd throw it out there.  I just installed tonight so I have plenty of other things to keep me occupied right now :-P
<jellow> how can ic hange usb from /dev/mmcblk0p1 to /dev/sdb or something similar
<psycho_oreos> udev?
<zulgaban> hi
<jellow> psycho_oreos: that a file i need to edit ?
<tangentcollision> hey again
<psycho_oreos> jellow, yes there should be a conf file for it, and you may need to restart udev for changes to take affect
<tangentcollision> I'm getting a stupid error >:(
<tangentcollision> that is all for now, thanks for playing
<shro0ms> how can i check the size of a usb drive through terminal?
<tangentcollision> if only I had another harddrive
<psycho_oreos> shro0ms, if its mounted you can check via df -h
<tangentcollision> I would totally install some sort of distrobution
<jellow> psycho_oreos: so /dev/blah is given by the host and not predefined on the usb?
<shro0ms> psycho_oreos, sweet thanks
<psycho_oreos> jellow, its not the usb that defines the type of device it is, its the host that chooses to name those devices
<psycho_oreos> shro0ms, no worries
<tangentcollision> I wish there were an easy tutorial on how to make a windows boot disc on a USB drive from linux
<tangentcollision> boy, that wasn't specific
<psycho_oreos> and that was offtopic
<Visine> I like how I have vmware wkst running taking up 80% of my resources and ubuntu is still running like a champ
<tangentcollision> not really
<Visine> how have I been on windows all this time
<dsimon> is there a way to check to make sure that files installed from debs on my system haven't been corrupted?
<dsimon> i think my filesystem's gotten a bit messed up, and i want to make sure all my /usr files are okay
<tangentcollision> I am on ubuntu live and I'm trying to make this work, therefore...best place to be is? *drumroll* the distrobution channel!
<psycho_oreos> dsimon, hard to tell imo
<tangentcollision> distribution*
<psycho_oreos> tangentcollision, you were asking about how to make a windows boot disc on USB drive no?
<dsimon> psycho_oreos, there's no list of md5sums or something like that?
<tangentcollision> from ubuntu
<dsimon> hm
<tangentcollision> seeing as that's all I have for tools
<psycho_oreos> tangentcollision, yeah which is offtopic, there's ##windows for that
<tangentcollision> okay, I'll ask it in windows, they'll tell me to come here because it's from ubuntu
<tangentcollision> here I am again
<dsimon> oh, man, i'm glad i thought of the word "md5sums", it led me to this neat tool: http://arthurdejong.org/recovery.html
<psycho_oreos> dsimon, not that I'm aware of no, the individual packages can be checked to see if they have been installed properly, but any further modifications that are different to the original files from deb would not be visible
<nIRV> greetings; quick question: how to we set a startup script to launch a program under a user that is not root (i.e. I'm setting up sphinxsearch app and it won't work nicely with apache unless it's launched under the www-data user)
<rww> nIRV: alright, try now :)
<rww> there you go
<sacarlson> tangentcollision: I can't even get ubuntu to install a persistant boot of itself let alone windows.  I'm about to try the window version that might work.
<nIRV> rww, thanks
<dsimon> er, that page isn't very specific
<dsimon> the tool i'm talking about is called debsums
<jellow> im installing ubuntu but the installer will not pick up the sd card (ext3) but my desktop ubuntu picks it fine
<psycho_oreos> jellow, you're installing it onto some cellular/mobile phone device?
<jellow> psycho_oreos: no laptop eeepc mmc.sd card
<psycho_oreos> jellow, why not get something like MMC/SD to USB or better yet a flash drive?
<sacarlson> jellow: I have an eeepc with ubuntu or derivitive (easypeasy) on it but never tried install on sd card.
<shro0ms> is there a counterpart to the eject command?
<tangentcollision> umount
<dsimon> shro0ms, you mean to pull the tray in?
<dsimon> i think eject has an option for that
<tangentcollision> sudo umount /dev/blah
<dsimon> $ man eject
<rww> eject -t
<jellow> psycho_oreos: My sd card is 8 GB , the internal usb is only 4 gb. I rather use the sd card
<shro0ms> rww, yeah thats it, thanks
<sacarlson> jellow: you can mount your /home on the 8GB.  4GB should be more than enuf for just applications
<psycho_oreos> jellow, no what I meant is why don't you get an adapter to convert that SD to USB? plus ubuntu doesn't need 4GB to install unless you're planning to make a persistent setup on the USB drive itself
<tangentcollision> it seems like there's all these tutorials on windows to ubuntu copies, but not the other way around, how obnoxious
<sacarlson> jellow: I'm working on setup of a persistent ubuntu setup with only 2GB even that's enuf.
<jellow> sacarlson: I had that setup before but ran out of space and then tried to move /usr and failed :(
<sacarlson> jellow: I wouldn't wait to run out of space before I setup my /home on the sd card
<tangentcollision> jellow: when you're installing, you can set custom mount points, make sure that /dev/sdc1 is set to /usr (replace sdc1 with whatever your SD card happens to be) and you are good
<tangentcollision> because /usr is usually the biggest folder
<sacarlson> jellow: I'm not sure I would want to move the /usr directory but I guess you could do that also,  never tried
<tangentcollision> believe me, I've done it with archlinux
<tacomaster> can someone help me with this no one in #rtorrent is talking. im getting an error of (rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:54: Command "execute_log" does not exist.
<dsimon> tacomaster, okay, i've never used or even heard of this program, but let's give The Standard Debugging Method a shot
<dsimon> 1. have you checked the rtorrent manual to make sure there is in fact such a command?
<[sleepy]> sup
<tacomaster>  /.rtorrent.rc is the config file
<sacarlson> tacomaster: maybe create the file it wants then and make sure the privliges in that folder can be writen with the user running your torrent.
<dsimon> tacomaster, right, i understand that
<dsimon> tacomaster, did you write or alter that file yourself?
<tacomaster> let me see
<[sleepy]> if anyone has time can i get some help?
<tangentcollision> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | [sleepy]
<ubottu> [sleepy]: please see above
<dsimon> [sleepy], yes, but you only get one question and you just used it :-)
<i2c> does anyone here know any java?
<ActionParsnip> i2c: try asking in #java
<[sleepy]> lol
<tangentcollision> coffee...want coffee
<tangentcollision> wait, no...screw coffee
<dsimon> sounds painful
<sacarlson> i2c:  very little like as much as a pimple on my face that small.
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic likes coffee
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: I just had coffee, waiting for it to kick in before work
 * jellow forgot to unlock his sd card 
<ActionParsnip> [sleepy]: wassup?
<[sleepy]> nm i got it
<jellow> thats why it was not picked up by installer
<ActionParsnip> Cool :)
<tacomaster> omg i love you guys
<[sleepy]> thanks though ill be in here more on i insall ubuntu
<sacarlson> jellow: s**t happens
<tacomaster> the stuff i should have seen i didnt like a dummy
<tacomaster> but yall did
<ActionParsnip> [sleepy]: s'why the channel exists ;)
<tacomaster> all works now
<[sleepy]> yup
<[sleepy]> see ya
<dsimon> tacomaster, yep, that's why pair programming works so well: we all have our blind spots, but the union of a group's blind spots is usually very small
<dsimon> er, intersection
<sacarlson> maybe since I can't create a persistant usb boot flash I should just try make an install usb flash boot.  do those work?  if so witch method?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  the 2 are bascally the same. theres just a save file on the flash drive with the install
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if you have a windows pc, pendrivelinux has an app which can put any iso on usb, it can even download and MD5 test it for you :)
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: well then I might as well not try I used portablelinux that failed and also the manual method shown in ubuntu both fail.
<needhelp1> I have an issue, when i boot im not getting to see my grub menu. I was before
<needhelp1> im using 10.04
<dsimon> needhelp1, what do you see now instead of the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: hold shift at boot
<dsimon> oh, right, that's probably it
<needhelp1> nothing, it loads directly into the ubuntu login page, i have tried holding shift with no success
<needhelp1> im going to try it again just to be sure
<needhelp1> i'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you can now boot as you wish. You can edit /etc/default/grub to change the menu showing etc
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I saw that and portablelinux looked to do the same in linux but failed.  I have windows in virtualbox so maybe I can do it from there.  I don't have a dual boot system anymore.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: me neither, don't even virtualize :)
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  ive used unetbootin, grub2 to boot an iso file. or some of the other tools at pendrivelinux web site. - most work  i HAVE had some pc's be quirky and not like some flashdrive/setups that Do work on other pc's... Mainly its older pc's with the issues.,
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: there's usb-creator-gtk which can make bootable usb sticks / sd cards
<hiexpo> sup ActionParsnip  how are you
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: really tired, you?
<hiexpo> same
<hiexpo> bout to pass out
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: well I may have to if that's all we have that does it.  I think I might try just the install boot usb method first.  But I guess a flash has a limited number of writes so I'll burn it out before I ever get it to work.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: its not a really short life. Use ext2 and it will prolong it some
 * hiexpo hiexpo passes out with lips on desk 
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: yes usb-creator that's what I'll try first
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ok I'll do that
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: I've done 3x12 hour shifts. 1 more today and I'm off for 4 days :)
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: and we are sure that usb-creator-gtk works with ubuntu 10.04 version?  speak now or forever hold your peace
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: works great
<needhelp1> ok holding shift did get me to my grub menu, though my boot is still extremely slow. I've noticed a lag in my boot for the last week. Not sure what could be causing this.
<hiexpo> i like those kinda shifts though i use to do 4 10's 20 years ago had fri sa & sun off
<ActionParsnip> If I drop off now my. Battery is dead. I'm not being ignorant
<needhelp1> Also, how can i get my grub  menu to show by default
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  edit the /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: not bad, least you always got a weekend. My week is 8 days long so it moves
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  the grub2 wiki pages discuss all the settings for it. and theres a Great forum thread on it also
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiexpo> ouch
<rww> ActionParsnip, hiexpo: Can you move offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please?
<ActionParsnip> rww: understood
<rww> thanks
<hiexpo> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Hopefully today will be dead and I can use the webchat to help in here :)
<tangentcollision> why doesn't dd let me copy an iso directly to a USB drive argh
<dzup> i need to play a .mov file, mplayer dosnt either vlc or gplayer, any sugg?
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: you can do that with the netbook remix, just not the iso
<koala_man> If you plug in a USB headset (or use a bluetooth one), does audio automatically switch over?
<tangentcollision> ActionParsnip: it's not for an ubuntu or linux iso
<ActionParsnip> dzup: do you have w32codecs installed (or w64codecs for 64bit)
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: then usb-creator-gtk will let you transfer it
<needhelp1> Dr_Willis, how do i open the grub file from terminal as root to edit
<tangentcollision> where do I get that, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: I believe it has options for nonLinux OSes
<dzup> ActionParsnip: w32codecs is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> tangentcollision: repos - use apt-get or software-centre
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  sudo EDITOR /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> dzup: and you have ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<dzup> ActionParsnip: i believe no mov can be play here.
<Dr_Willis> dzup:  run a video player from terminal (vlc whatever.mov) and look for any error essages
<ActionParsnip> dzup: it can, you just need codecs
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> dzup:  try to determine what codec tht thing is using
<rebirth> i'm having trouble getting phun to run
<Gimped> needhelp1: sudo gedit /etc/grub/[filename]
<Dr_Willis> rebirth:  i ran that here the other day.  :) I dont recall any issues with it.
<ActionParsnip> !info phun
<ubottu> Package phun does not exist in lucid
<Gimped> needhelp1: sudo gedit /boot/grub/[filename] - correction sorry
<robertzaccour> I accidently deleted panel icons that aren't in the add to panel selection. how do i get them back?
<ActionParsnip> Gimped: gksudo for gedit dude
<Dr_Willis> I think i got phun from the getdeb or play deb repos
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<needhelp1> thanks
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  you refering to the mail and volume icons?
<Gimped> ActionParsnip: my mistake =P i dont use sudo =/
<needhelp1> the grub_default = 0 ... is this the default loading grub menu item or to default load grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  loads first item by default.
<ActionParsnip> Gimped: you must if you want to use admin tasks.
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  grub starts counting at 0 in many cases
<needhelp1> hum... how do i enable the grub menu to load and show by default .. without having to hold down shift
<Gimped> needhelp1: you need to look for a menu.lst file
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  you change one line in /etc/default/grub if using grub2
<rebirth> Dr_Willis: when i run file phun nothing happens
<needhelp1> i thought grub2 has no menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  menu.lst is the Old grub..
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: there's an option in /etc/default/grub for grub2
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gimped> ActionParsnip: my distro doesnt have sudo installed by default, so i never got into habit of using sudo; i just use su
<Dr_Willis> good grub2 guide --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<[sleepy]> sup again
<maquis> i want to upgrade a package to the version that is available in maverick.  is it possible to do that for just one package?
<ActionParsnip> Gimped: I see, in ubuntu you can use: sudo -i ,for the same effect
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | maquis
<ubottu> maquis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Gimped> ActionParsnip: thanks, noted
<ActionParsnip> maquis: search the ppas
<rww> maquis: it depends on the package and its dependencies
<maquis> rww: it's hplip
<maquis> i'll search and see what i can find...
<ActionParsnip> maquis: you can install the latest hplip using the script on the hplip site
<maquis> ActionParsnip: the .run?
<dzup> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> maquis: indeed
<rww> ubottu: pinning | maquis
<ubottu> maquis: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<maquis> ok... i'll just do that, then.
<maquis> ActionParsnip: thanks a ton
<maquis> rww: thanks for that too
<rww> maquis: you'd use the process ubottu just detailed. I note that pinning from development releases isn't officially supported.
<ActionParsnip> maquis: chmod +x it then run it as user in terminal (not sudo)
<rww> maquis: and also that hplip seems to depend on a lot, so it may be a headache.
<maquis> mk
<ActionParsnip> dzup: when I get to work I'll find a how to, gnome-mplayer + vlc + restricted extras usually plays anything except realplayer (and who uses that!)
<needhelp1> brb
<Gimped> ActionParsnip: you can setup mplayer to play rm files =)
<maquis> ActionParsnip: out of curiosity, why not with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> rww: it can need a few -dev packages but they are simple to install and it tells you what is needed
<ActionParsnip> maquis: not sure, the script will say you are running it wrong if you do
<ActionParsnip> Gimped: true, just needs codecs ;)
<rww> ActionParsnip: we're talking about different processes. clobbering the package manager with HP's scripts is a little too far for my tastes.
<ActionParsnip> maquis: you will be asked for your pass when its needed
<needhelp1> grub menu fixed, i still have a 25-30 second delay from grub to login window.. usually this is around 5-7 seconds. Im not sure why this has been affected or where to start to look
<Dr_Willis> from hitting enter at gryb to the GDM login.. 20-30 sec is good..
<dsimon> needhelp1, have you installed a lot of packages recently?
<dsimon> maybe a whole bunch of daemons are starting now that didn't used to
<Dr_Willis> i would be amazed at grub -> login in 5 sec.
<eagles0513875> hey guys whats the channel for ubuntu x discussion
 * eagles0513875 waves to Dr_Willis
<needhelp1> dsimon, none, the only thing i have done different is I used a network auditing live cd on this pc. Only used it as a live cd though, no installation
<cozziemoto> #ubuntu-x
<[sleepy]> damn i just booted linux in a vm to test it and im loving it so far
<Gimped> [sleepy]: welcome to linux =)
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  you have been hooked  :)
<[sleepy]> yes
<[sleepy]> im planning to start developing android with it
<dsimon> needhelp1, ah, is it booting to the CD?
<[sleepy]> or at least try too lol
<[sleepy]> yes for noe
<eagles0513875> cozziemoto: thanks
<cozziemoto> :)
<[sleepy]> *now
<needhelp1> ubuntu is installed to the hard drive.. oh wait.. i may of changed my boot loader to check the cd drive first
<needhelp1> i bet thats it.. derr.. thanks dsimon
<dsimon> heh, np
<needhelp1> lol
<dsimon> i'm also impressed by the 5sec load time
<dsimon> wish my machine did that
<needhelp1> its around 5-7 seconds.. its great
<cozziemoto> guys just to give you laugh... i accidently typed  sudo rm -rf /usr/bin nameoffile
<[sleepy]> im in love with open source after using android lol
<jen_h> good luck - ubuntu rocks, but eclipse is piggy on it
<dsimon> cozziemoto, fun times eh?
<needhelp1> and.. im using the walmart emachines d525 ... very inexpensive laptop...
<[sleepy]> o ok
<cozziemoto> dsimon,  reinstalling now :)
<roccity_> dsimon, 5 sec load time? what are you running on?
<dsimon> roccity_, ask needhelp1, mine takes a good 30sec
<[sleepy]> ubuntu is running really slow since im using it from a cd :(
<Gimped> cozziemoto: thats not as bad as "sudo rm -rf /usr/bin" =)
<dsimon> unless you're asking to determine why mine is so slow
<roccity_> needhelp1, what are you running on?
<needhelp1> emachines d525
<roccity_> dsimon, oops sorry
<dsimon> Gimped, it is _exactly_ as bad
<dsimon> what with the space
<cozziemoto> Gimped,  well essentially that is what the command did  rm -rf /usr/bin  nameof file instead of   /usr/bin/nameoffile
<rww> can we stop echoing problematic commands to the channel, please?
<jen_h> ouch
<iluminator101> how do downgrade a specific program using a apt to the previous version?
<cozziemoto> dsimon,  glad you picked that up lol
<roccity_> needhelp1, can I ask what you spent on your machine?
<Gimped> cozziemoto: ah sorry thought was typo
<[sleepy]> its a pain now since the screen is so small
<rww> iluminator101: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<cozziemoto> Gimped,  yes it was an unfortunate type  in real time in terminal lol
<cozziemoto> typo
<Gimped> cozziemoto: you can restore that btw
<cozziemoto> Gimped,  well I decided a clean install was inorder anyway
<Gimped> cozziemoto: as long as its not deleted from root trash you can...
<needhelp1> roccity_, around 350 after U.S. Tax's
<needhelp1> they are like 299.99 USD at walmart now
<cozziemoto> Gimped,  wouldnt boot anyway
<`RadioMan> dont they still have wimpy power supplies
<roccity_> needhelp1, wish we had machines like that in NZ I miss the States
<Gimped> cozziemoto: terminal ftw? =P
<needhelp1> anyone here use backtrack?
<Gimped> needhelp1: yes
 * [sleepy] is extremely happy chrome is avaible folinux
<dsimon> Gimped, rm doesn't move things to trash, it blows them away
<needhelp1> roccity_, dsimon  ? backtrack users?
<xangua> !backtrack | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cozziemoto> dsimon, tell me about it :)
<xangua> [sleepy]: better use chromium :)
<dsimon> actually, to be more specific
<roccity_> needhelp1, no straight slack on my desktop
<dsimon> it doesn't blow away the file's contents
<dsimon> just the inode table entries
<dsimon> which is good if you want to later recover the contents of a specific rm'd file
<cozziemoto> dsimon,  ah interesting  mmm
<roccity_> needhelp1, is it a issue with the desktop or a particular app?
<Gimped> dsimon: yes
<needhelp1> roccity_, ?
<roccity_> needhelp1, what do you need with backtrack
<needhelp1> oh nothing.. i have just been toying with it
<needhelp1> all the "air" terminal commands :)
<[sleepy]> is photoshop availible bor linux?
<roccity_> needhelp1, have tried it but have a very budget laptop and can't use some of the apps
<needhelp1> [sleepy], try gimp
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  no unless you install it via wine
<[sleepy]> ok
<jen_h> aliasing rm to rm -i might be a good idea in future
<[sleepy]> because
<[sleepy]> i theme for android and need something like that
<jen_h> have you used the gimp?
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  if you are meaning photoshop cs5  i dont think wine supports that yet  i could be wrong however
<[sleepy]> ok thankyou
<needhelp1> [sleepy], gimp is great.. i prefer it over photoshop
<[sleepy]> ok ill try it out
<jen_h> love the gimp
<Dr_Willis> my wallet perfers Gimp to Photoshop also
<[sleepy]> lol
<jen_h> advice that gimp + adb emulator + eclipse will give your comp a workout. but good fun ;)
<dsimon> i'm convinced that there's only about 3 or 4 people who buy each release of photoshop
<[sleepy]> yeah
<needhelp1> im not crazy about using wine.. something about using applications specifically for windows/mac on linux erks me
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  if you are into graphics applications that you have used on windows there are great alternatives for linux
<dsimon> that's why it has to be so expensive, because the cost is amortized over all the people who pirate it
<jen_h> spend too much time futzing with dependencies with wine
<dsimon> if photoshop could figure out which of those 3 or 4 people keep uploading it to bittorrent networks, they'd nip that problem in the bud :-)
<jen_h> but there are some things that run nicely out of the box
<jen_h> tried to get itunes running under wine, finally gave up
<[sleepy]> how long will it take me to master linux? im not bad with computers
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  the more you work with it the more you get to know it
<[sleepy]> ok
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  depends on how deeply involved you want to get
<Gimped> [sleepy]: if you can write in DOS you should be pretty quick to pickup, its all same unix language
<needhelp1> is #ubuntu down?
<xangua> needhelp1: you are in #ubuntu ...
<cozziemoto> lol
<[sleepy]> so is it hard to partition my drive?
<`RadioMan> [sleepy]-     try this,     http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3898906_4/50-Open-Source-Replacements-for-Really-Expensive-Software.htm
<needhelp1> i was just pushed into unregged twice
<rww> needhelp1: you need to be identified with nickserv to get to #ubuntu itself right now
<needhelp1> i am reged lol
<[sleepy]> RadioMan thanks
<`RadioMan> k
<cozziemoto> [sleepy],  if you are going toinstall onto hard drive... with live cd...there is a partioning  dialog that is easily understood
<rww> needhelp1: not the first two times you tried joining, you weren't.
<jen_h> [sleepy] you've probably already passed this point, but i always advise beginners to use wubi installer
<[sleepy]> ok
<cozziemoto> [sleepy], if you are going to install onto a separate hard drive then it is even simpler
<needhelp1> rww, good to know, thanks for the info :)
<[sleepy]> jen_h does it run at the same speed of a partitoned drive?
<needhelp1> roccity_, have you ever used the karma tool
<jen_h> not sure, i've run it on a bunch of machines with no issue
<jen_h> it also retains your windows partition
<[sleepy]> ok ill try that first
<jen_h> so you can access anything on windows from linux pretty simply
<needhelp1> jen_h, yes, very easy
<jen_h> it's almost one-click, which blows my mind
<needhelp1> [sleepy], you havent installed linux yet? are you on a live cd+
<needhelp1> ?
<roccity_> needhelp1, nah sorry bro
<Jordan_U> jen_h: Things have come a long way in the past few years :)
<Connor1> Anyone here use Kismet?
<[sleepy]> yes virtual machine
<needhelp1> con-man, i do
<Connor1> Kismet will not run.
<jen_h> Jordan_U: heck yeah. ;)
<needhelp1> will not load or will not scan?
<Connor1> hold on
<needhelp1> [sleepy], what version of windows you using?
<Connor1> http://fpaste.org/lhop/
<Connor1> needhelp1 look there.
<[sleepy]> im on a mac now but is going to install on windows
<needhelp1> will kismet load?
<Connor1> needhelp1 nope
<Connor1> That's what happens when I type kismet
<jen_h> totally give wubi a try; you're going to be spending enough time cursing @ eclipse, might as well save time where you can :)
<Connor1> Wubi is garbage
<[sleepy]> why?
<Connor1> Because it's terrible
<jen_h> yeah, but for a beginner that just wants to get a dev environment up and running, what's the problem?
<needhelp1> Connor1, are you using fedora?
<Connor1> Virtualmachine
<Connor1> needhelp1 Ubuntu 10
<Connor1> Virtual machine*
<Connor1> jen_h partioning is less headaches :/
<needhelp1> your using a virtual machine for ubuntu ? Connor1
<jen_h> it's not a vm
<Gimped> Connor1: is this your first time running kismet on that machine?
<Connor1> needhelp1 it's on my laptop
<jen_h> oh, he's running a vm
<Connor1> Gimped yers.
<Connor1> Yes8
<Connor1> Yes*
<Connor1> I haven't set it up
<FloodBot3> Connor1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Connor1> jen_h this is my windows computer
<Connor1> My laptop is on my lap.
<Gimped> Connor1: you have to setup kismet first
<Connor1> Gimped any ideas as to where kismet.conf is saved?
<needhelp1> Connor1, you should download backtrack and use it as a live cd
<Connor1> My wireless card isn't supported by it.
<abhinav> Connor1: /etc/kismet
<Connor1> Thank you
<needhelp1> Connor1, have you tried bt4?
<Connor1> Yes
<jen_h> my mobile broadband doesn't work on bt4
 * [sleepy] thinks he should stop his android dev career cuz theres too many great devs to compete with
<needhelp1> that was fast [sleepy]  lol
<Connor1> Okay Gimped I'm at the kismet.conf.
<[sleepy]> yeah and i dint have the time
<iluminator101> vlc goes black after a while?
<[sleepy]>  i know alot of devs and will just make themes for there roms lol
<dsimon> alternately you could try to develop something nobody else is working on
<Gimped> Connor1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1067390.html <<< see if that helps
<dsimon> there are lots of great devs in the world, but ideaspace is even larger
<needhelp1> just dont conjure up another programming language...
<needhelp1> bleh
<needhelp1> anyone go to defcon by chance ?
<jen_h> yah
<needhelp1> did they give out the android "app" ;) on cd... i saw it was released
<needhelp1> just cant find it online
<rww> ubottu: ot
<Connor1> Thanks Gimped
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jen_h> i never got the cd - someone put the cd online somewhere, though
<Connor1> Reading now
<jen_h> googlable, careful of links :D
<needhelp1> lol
<jen_h> http://contagiodump.blogspot.com/2010/08/trojan-sms-for-android-courtesy-of.html
<needhelp1> you got a droid?
<[sleepy]> i think im going to install gentoo
<jen_h> <note that these are malware samples; don't just d/l>
<[sleepy]> yes
<[sleepy]> droid !
<needhelp1> rooted?
<[sleepy]> 1
<[sleepy]> yes
<FloodBot3> [sleepy]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> needhelp1, jen_h, [sleepy]: Can you move the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<[sleepy]> sorry bot
<[sleepy]> ok
<nIRV> anyone has a minute to guide me through setting up a startup script to launch application under a specific user (i.e. not root)
<[sleepy]> is it hard to root linux?
<jen_h> su -c "/path/to/command $options" user
<jen_h> you typically start with root, but that will run as user; do ps -efwww |grep user to verify
<nIRV> k
<jen_h> check out the scripts that exist in /etc/init.d for samples
<fancybit> hello
<nIRV> jen_h, did have a look at this but had failed to catch the su -c
<fancybit> where should I ask some question about apache? #apache seems not the correct channel
<jen_h> try httpd
<fancybit> 3q
<jen_h> #httpd
<nIRV> (was looking at apache2 as I'm trying to get sphinxsearch to launch at startup under www-data user, not root)
<nIRV> jen, how would you do it using the start-stop-daemon?
<glick> after installing phppgadmin where is the configuration file?
<nIRV> start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${su -c "/blah/blah $opt" user} ?
<jen_h> what version of apache2 are you running? should be set to run as www-data by default in most stock installs. www-data is set in apache2ctl, i believe
<fourcolors> hey I want a battery health application for ubuntu is there one?
<dsimon> battery health? as in measuring the change in maximum voltage?
<kleef0rdz> gnome-power-manager perhaps?
<fourcolors> like if you need a new battery or not
<dsimon> fourcolors, you can get some useful information by right-clicking the battery icon and selecting "power history"
<dsimon> for determining if you need a new battery, though, i'd just use your own judgement
<rww> can't right-click battery icon in default 10.04
<dsimon> ah, really?
<rww> yeah, indicators don't have right-click
<rww> you left-click and then click one of the options that comes up; i forget which
<pietime> msg ubottu !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pietime> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pietime> thanks ubottu
<pietime> :P
<rww> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fross> i, I had some slow wifi problems last night which i fixed with installig a perticulare driver. Today when i left the house i had a file downloading to my server at 1.5mbps now I got home and it was going at 1-5 kbps. i cant seem to figure out why i lost my speed again. any ideas?
<abhinav_singh> is there any certification for ubuntu as readhat linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I seem to recall mention of that once..
<Dr_Willis> !certify
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional
<pietime> !coffee
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<raiffa> unfortunately ubuntu certs are worthless
<dsimon> which can be said of certs in general...
<raiffa> rhce's are in demand
<pietime> rhce?
<Dr_Willis> I got a RHCE book once.. (bargin bin) i could allready answer/do 90% of the questions...
<Dr_Willis> other 10% was on things i would never want :) heh.
<pietime> isnt apache certification in demand?
<pietime> dont know what im talking about really :)
<fross> im working on the CEH cert right now
<pietime> but i know that has to do with 65% of servers on the net
<ectospasm> pietime: define "servers". Oh, you mean web servers...
<Dr_Willis> it all boils down to resume padding :)
<fross> yep
<fross> thats what they are really there for
<abhinav_singh> but i think doing any linux certification is not good....coz we have father of all linuxs and unix "Solaris"
<dsimon> if the company you want to apply to really places that much value on having an RHCE or what-have-you... there's a good chance you don't really want to work there
<pietime> why do you say that dsimon
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: Solaris is NOT the Father of UNIX
<pietime> i think by father he means "BIG DADDY"
<abhinav_singh> yup pietime: you are aright...you got me in right way
<ectospasm> it may be the most advanced, but it's not open anymore
<Dr_Willis> and in a few years. who knows where solaris may be...
<abhinav_singh> ectospasm:yes because of oracle....they have also killed openSolaris development project
<ectospasm> Oracle isn't killing it, but it's also not open.
<abhinav_singh> ectospasm
<ectospasm> ...which is essentially killing the OpenSolaris community
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ectospasm> yeah, I was thinking we were getting OT
<ectospasm> But then again I haven't seen a support question since I joined this channel less than ten minutes ago (-;
<fross> i, I had some slow wifi problems last night which i fixed with installig a perticulare driver. Today when i left the house i had a file downloading to my server at 1.5mbps now I got home and it was going at 1-5 kbps. i cant seem to figure out why i lost my speed again. any ideas?
<fross> ^
<rww> ectospasm: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't busy either, and is a better place for it ;P
<dsimon> fross, i'd try and isolate the issue to make sure it's related to the driver
<pietime> I'm having some problems with movie player and GNOME Mplayer hickuping and stopping play of music and video files
<dsimon> i.e. while the download is still running, try power cycling the wireless AP
<pietime> this is on Lubuntu
<dsimon> and also your uplink modem, if you have access to it
<pietime> it didnt happen on Ubuntu
<ectospasm> rww: yes, but I didn't start it (-; OK, I'll shut up.
<ectospasm> fross: where are you downloading the file from?
<fross> a 100mb seedbox
<pietime> what does Ubuntu have that Lubuntu doesnt that would cause media files to hicup while playing?
<ectospasm> I don't know what that means
<pietime> who me?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  try vlc in both and see if its also affected
<pietime> ok
<ectospasm> fross: I don't know what "a 100mb seedbox" means
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if it could be  a hard drive splinnign down or some other service kicking in.. but its hard to tell
<coz_> ok reinstalled and back as myself :)
<fross> ectospasm: its a server on a 100mb connection. on my other computers here I can max out my downstream from it
<ectospasm> fross: do you have other hosts on the WLAN that download from that OK?
<fross> ectospasm: yes, the laptop i am on now just tested it and had 1.6mb down from it
<ectospasm> fross: trying to isolate it from your wireless router/AP and your problem host
<ectospasm> fross: have you killed any background processes which may be consuming bandwidth?  Check "ps -ef" or "netstat -altp" (both as root) for details
<pietime> Dr_Willis, yes it's doing it with vlc as well
<ectospasm> pietime: check top to be sure there's nothing consuming inordinate amounts of CPU and RAM
<pietime> top?
<ectospasm> pietime: top is a terminal application, should be installed by default.  "man top" for details
<pietime> no nothings taking up a lot of memory
<gary_inNYC> pietime: try using x11 (no xv) with your player
<pietime> besides this is lubuntu
<lboken> hi all just wondering  im reinstalling ubutun (10.04) and i have 2 hd in my pc i wondered how much should i give for the swap filesystem, and if it should be put only on the first hd or on the  2nd work as well or maybe even put some swap on both hd?
<fross> great, ran update on my htpc and now my audio is no recognized
<pietime> i checked top and system monitor
<rww> lboken: 1) how much RAM do you have? 2) do you want to be able to hibernate to disk?
<lboken> i have 2 meg of ram
<lboken> i wan to use the pc as a server (so shouldnt much hebernate
<rww> 2 GB, perhaps?
<ectospasm> lboken: old rule of thumb was have swap be twice as large as RAM
<lboken> ok
<ectospasm> more swap wouldn't hurt
<rww> I'd go with 2GB to 4GB, and put it all on the same disk; doesn't matter which one
<pietime> ive never, ever, in years seen ubuntu use up 4 gigs of swap space
<lboken> ok  thanks rww
<well_laid_lawn> depends if you hibernate or not
<ectospasm> pietime: given enough RAM, I've never seen it use *any*
<pietime> what does Ubuntu have that Lubuntu doesnt that would cause media files to hicup while playing? It does it in movieplayer, GNOMEmplayer and VLC.
<well_laid_lawn> I never hibernate but I set a swap partition of 512mb 'cause some apps seem to require it
<akrill> anyone here good with building ubuntu-based EBS-backed AMIs?
<pietime> can anyone tell me how to get my laptop's multimedia buttons working on VLC?
<ectospasm> pietime: perhaps you should start those programs, in --verbose or --debug mode, and pastebin the results
<dsimon> pietime, i'm also interested in what top says
<dsimon> re: cpu usage
<ectospasm> pietime: also note that top sorts by CPU usage, you'll need to hit '>' to sort by memory usage.  Hit '<' to move back
<rottenese> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could direct me to where I could find an unsupported microdia webcam driver for ubuntu.
<akrill> sigh.
<Dr_Willis> rottenese:  its possible it has no support at all. Theres a small set of people that seem tobe responsible for all webcam drivers.
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<akrill> anyway, anyone around with experience building ubuntu-based EBS-backed AMIs?
<Dr_Willis> rottenese:  you may want to test out the 10.10 release tahts in testing to see if it works in there.
<project2501a> good morning
<Dr_Willis> rottenese:  what yave you done to try the webcam yet?
<rww> akrill: #ubuntu-server might know more about it. Amazon cloud computing stuff (which I think that is?) doesn't tend to get much help here, it's too specialized.
<project2501a> i am trying to install the 9.10 ATI catalyst drivers for Lucid, with much fail.
<akrill> rww: okiedoke. thanks!
<bobthemi1kman> I'm currently at my home (Win7). In order to connect to my research computer (ubuntu), I have to SSH into my university's supercomputer (linux) and then from there SSH into my research computer. Is there any easy way to transfer files through this SSH proxy?
<project2501a> bobthemi1kman: yes
<project2501a> man scp
<project2501a> man sshfs
<project2501a> man wincp
<bobthemi1kman> scp can work through SSH proxies?
<project2501a> man winscp
<project2501a> yes
<rww> project2501a: It won't work. Different versions of Ubuntu use different versions of xorg, and xorg drivers from one version can't be used with another.
<bobthemi1kman> Okay, I'll go look into it.
<project2501a> rww: what to do?
<project2501a> bobthemi1kman: read the relevant chapter on "the definitive guide to ssh" by o'reilly and associates
<rww> project2501a: I assume that 10.04's fglrx isn't an option due to hardware support or something?
<project2501a> rww: i tried to. it doesn't give 3D acceleration.
<probonono> I'm booting Ubuntu in a VirtualBox guest and need to reset forgotten passwords. After mashing the Esc key during bootup I end up at a console as root but despite the single disk partition showing as mounted r/w, any attempt to write to disk faults as being r/o. What do I need to do to correct it?
<project2501a> probonono: man mount
<project2501a> option remount
<Tempus_> does anyone know a channel for programming
<project2501a> Tempus_: which language?
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  thats a broad topic. :) perhaps #programming
<project2501a> #rtfm :>
<rww> project2501a: AMD dropped support for a bunch of cards in the last few releases. Since fglrx is closed-source, we can't provide a fix for that. It sucks, but the basic answer is use the free drivers.
<Tempus_> project2501a: im trying to learn and was hoping for a beginner room
<project2501a> ....
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  learn what language?
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: C or Java
<Dr_Willis> If you cant decide on what programing language to learn first... well.. I would suggest Python.
<project2501a> Tempus_: google "structure and implementation of computer programs". it is a free book by MIT opencourceware
<probonono> project2501a, thanks, that worked. Any clue as to why the mount is listed as r/w by mount(1) if it isn't?
<project2501a> so you will ream the manual first
<project2501a> so you will read the manual first
<Tempus_> project2501a:does that cover 1 type of languange or the basic foundations and principles of all languages?
<project2501a> Tempus_: google "structure and implementation of computer programs". it is a free book by MIT opencourceware. understand what a program is first. get to know the machine. the language will not matter afterwords.
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: is python easy....as a first language?
<project2501a> Tempus_: it gives you clues how to think
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  its designed to be easy to learn for beginners.. and powerfull enough that you wont outgrow it very fast. :)
<project2501a> Tempus_: do not worry if the language easy or difficult.
<project2501a> Dr_Willis: wtf
<project2501a> ...
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<Tempus_> project2501a:  ok i will check MIT's site
<darth_tux71> ok in sabayon but linux is linux I cant mount my EHDD any ideas in cli?
<project2501a> it is designed to be easy to learn for beginners? citation, please?
<Dr_Willis> project2501a:  the python tutorial/books ive found on the web.
<smw> !netbook
<dsimon> project2501a, certainly easier than C, arguably somewhat easier than Java
<project2501a> *facepalm*
<Dr_Willis> its designed tobe very structured to make it easier tolearn and debug. or somthing like that the books always seem to say at the start.
<alex88_> hi guys, i've a problem on my server, i'm trying to connect via ssh and it says "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host", the last thing that can matter is that i've created keys for both ssh on server and client
<alex88_> but i haven't changed the sshd config
<project2501a> please raise your hand if you have a CS in computer science.
<sinurge> rww, thanks
<project2501a> BS, even
<rww> sinurge: no problem
<project2501a> never mind.
<Tempus_> Looking for somewhere or someone who can explain the basics like when spaces are needed and what things like    [     ] do??
<project2501a> i am in #ubuntu. it's useless to argue here.
<project2501a> later
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: Sure you got the perms correct?
<sinurge> project2501a, is there something that only a cs or bs cn solve ?
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  You mean in 'regular expressions' ? thats a whold nother book/language :) in many ways.
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: i've just created the keys and disconnected..nothing else..
<dsimon> sinurge, storming off in a huff, it seems
<smw> is there a netbook chatroom?
<pixelmischief> need help with raw scsi commands to cdburner in 10.04
<sinurge> dsimon, i guess
<rww> smw: not that I know of
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: but, also, trying to get my site give a 503 temporany unavailable
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  regular expressions are one of those things that you learn about and then cant live without. :)
<darth_tux71> sigh guess not
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: Okay, so you broke the box. :-)
<dsimon> anyways, Tempus_ i'd recommend you start here: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/introduction.html
<smw> rww, so I guess I will ask here :-)
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: O.o
<dsimon> it'll guide you through all the simple syntax and concepts, and eventually introduce you to more structured programming
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: Who hosts it?
<tokenmathguy> darth_tux71: mount /dev/sdxN /your/mount/point
<sinurge> ok asking again, will installing a seperate home partition help me to share a common /home 10.04 and 10.10 ?
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: well..what you mean? i've done nothing special.. btw, keyweb
<rww> darth_tux71: considering that this is an Ubuntu channel, and thus Sabayon is offtopic for it... try #sabayon or something?
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: If the box is inaccessible call 'em.
<Tempus_> dsimon: ok will bookmark and save that ty ....also going to google that book project was refering to
<Dr_Willis> sinurge:  you can do that. that does make it a little easier.
<tangentcollision> okay, I know it's not technically supported, but I need some help getting the latest ISO written to a USB drive and run correctly
<alex88_> i'm going to restart it now..
<alex88_> to check if something changes
<Dr_Willis> sinurge:  how many users are there going to be?
<tangentcollision> all I have as an OS is ubuntu 7.1
<darth_tux71> all the same kernel so w/e and that is a problem i have no idea what the mount point is
<tangentcollision> oh, and it's a liveCD
<pixelmischief> I need help with raw scsi commands to cdburner in 10.04
<psycho_oreos> sinurge, it may
<rww> darth_tux71: It doesn't matter what kernel they use. It's not Ubuntu, it isn't supported here.
<Tempus_> KB1JWQ: .....its been awhile since I took my tech no code...please send me a pm so we can discuss
<smw> When using ubuntu netbook edition, I some times come across a window where it refuses to be resized and goes of the bottom of the screen. When using the nebook edition interface, it is impossible to move the window so it is over the bar at the top of the screen. Is there a way to do it?
<sinurge> Dr_Willis, its only me but shifting across 2 10.04/10 alpha s a pain to rboot and all
<rww> sinurge: yes, but that's not necessarily a good idea. Different versions of programs can have incompatible preferences, so switching back and forth between them can cause weird issues.
<tokenmathguy> darth_tux71: you just make your own mount point, typically in the /mnt directory
<tokenmathguy> mkdir /mnt/adhoc
<rww> sinurge: plus, 10.10 is unstable. unstable things occasionally decide to eat data.
<KB1JWQ> darth_tux71: A distro is much more than a kernel. :-)  There's an entire userland to consider.
<KB1JWQ> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chowder> I'm on 10.04, 64 bit and I can't get flash to work. I've installed the flashplugin-installer package but I still can't watch youtube videos or do anything with flash
<darth_tux71> wow captain anal im in here because I have lots of knowledge of debian just have an odd problem that is linux related
<Dr_Willis> sinurge:  then it should work.. I have had issues in the past with gnome settings smetimes not working properly when changing gnome versions.  You could share the same home but have 2 users to keep them a bit more seperated
<tokenmathguy> darth_tux71: then find out what your device is
<sinurge> rww, i guess u would be really close
<chowder> can anyone offer help with getting flash (even if its via gnash) working on a 64 bit Ubuntu install?
<darth_tux71> i can see it and there is an icon in 2 places just wont let me mount it for some reason i cant imagine i need to be root that is silly
<sinurge> Dr_Willis, oh yea that could be a good idea having a common home but diff ~user partitions
<Dr_Willis> chowder:  i just install it via the package manager and it works..
<ThomasB2k> i can see why a debian person would come to ubuntu support
<ThomasB2k> honestly
<tokenmathguy> darth_tux71: something like /dev/sdxN where x is your device letter and N is your partition number
<darth_tux71> 500 GB Hard Disk: My Passport
<tangentcollision> all I have as an OS is ubuntu 7.1 livecd
<ThomasB2k> it doesn't hurt to help
<Dr_Willis> sinurge:  i ment different user names. :)  /home/bob10.04 and /home/bob/10.10
<KB1JWQ> darth_tux71: #debian is staffed. :-)
<darth_tux71> lol KB1JWQ
<darth_tux71> i was in ubuntu 12 hours ago until KDE blarfed it
<pixelmischief> How do I get help?  I've asked my question a couple of times but no answer.  Is there a protocol I am missing?
<tangentcollision> okay, I know it's not technically supported, but I need some help getting the latest ISO written to a USB drive and run correctly, all I have is ubuntu 7.1 livecd
<rww> darth_tux71: then your 12-hour ago self can get support help here.
<darth_tux71> makes one miss auto mount
<KB1JWQ> pixelmischief: Yeah, there is.
<darth_tux71> rww: please
<Dr_Willis> pixelmischief:  it could be no one knwos the answer..  Or are busy with other questions
<rww> darth_tux71: #debian doesn't support Ubuntu, #ubuntu doesn't support random other distros, random other distros' channels don't support Ubuntu or Debian.
<KB1JWQ> pixelmischief: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is a great starting point if you can get past the tone.
<pixelmischief> Ahhh.  Patience.  OK
<tangentcollision> pixelmischief: or that your question is vague
<alex88_> pixelmischief: maybe no one knows the answer
<KB1JWQ> I've yet to see pixelmischief's actual question.
<Dr_Willis> pixelmischief:  or all of the above :)
<sinurge> Dr_Willis, that was the idea, guess didnt put it across properly
<pixelmischief> =)  OK.
<tangentcollision> all I have as an OS is ubuntu 7.1 livecd
<darth_tux71> rww: and that is the problem with Linux the dist wars no one wants to just be open to the OS it has to be this or that dist or you're sol
<KB1JWQ> All I see is yammering baout "needing help with raw scsi commands to a burner." That's not a question.
<tangentcollision> okay, I know it's not technically supported, but I need some help getting the latest ISO written to a USB drive and run correctly, all I have is ubuntu 7.1 livecd < anyone please?
<darth_tux71> tangentcollision: you can DL and burn the newest its not too hard
<tangentcollision> live CD
<rww> darth_tux71: It's not a matter of distro wars, it's a matter of there being subtle differences between different distributions that confuse support help.
<tangentcollision> no burny
<sinurge> darth_tux71, i disagree the wide arrary means wider choice, yo have specific support to what yo want to have
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  no 'unetbootin' for 7.1 eh?
<tangentcollision> nope
<tangentcollision> or it would be straight to W7 for me
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  no spare windows machines about either?
<chowder> Dr_Willis: as I stated above, I already did that and it doesn't wrok
<darth_tux71> i was just looking for some simple non-dist specific cli help
<tangentcollision> this IS my windows machine
<chowder> *work
<rww> darth_tux71: then go to your distribution channel or ##linux. Not here.
<tangentcollision> my mobo died mid-boot and stuff got borked
<smw> darth_tux71, ask in #linux. They appear to not care what distro you are running. Even better, ask in #yourdistro
<darth_tux71> rww: kiss my ass ill go where I want
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  ewww..
<KB1JWQ> darth_tux71: Be civil or be removed.
<ThomasB2k> uh oh
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  well you can make your own bootable flash drive if you know the proper syslinux commands and how to configure it.. i did it ages ago..
<tangentcollision> darth_tux71: move from here
<darth_tux71> KB1JWQ: tell rww to stop badgering me
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  you extract the iso files to the flash. and install/configure syslinux.
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> !ops | darth_tux71
<ubottu> darth_tux71: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<darth_tux71> i can be a nice asset here
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: shezam
<tangentcollision> that sounds like fun
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: now it says that i can't ssh, connection refused..maybe sshd not started..
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  thats all unetbootin or the other tools do actually.
<tangentcollision> better than what I'm doing right now
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: Likely.
<tangentcollision> oh is it now?
<tangentcollision> hmm
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  OR figure out a way to put grub2 on the flash and make it boot the iso file
<tangentcollision> !ding
<ubottu> dong
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  yep. syslinux, grub, or grub2..
<tangentcollision> the witch is gone
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: it happens sometimes, because it not find the ip to bind on and it stops..i've tried to add a sleep in the pre-start script but it seems that not work as expected
<tangentcollision> syslinux is where it's looking like going things mahaps the question being ardent fishermen?
<elky> darth_tux71, you're not a nice asset if you're using up personhours on non-ubuntu things.
<ibrahim-kasem> guys can you help me with gnome-ppp please ?
<KB1JWQ> alex88_: With all due respect, what the heck are you doing? :-)
<smw> !ask | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  the annoying thing about syslinux, grub, and grub2- are the configs are all very similer.. but differnt. :) easy to get confused.
<darth_tux71> ok so if I am not in ubuntu that means all the time I spent in it and debian is invalid? I just forget it all wow how stupid of a comment is that?
<ibrahim-kasem> smw I have asked !
<alex88_> KB1JWQ: i've restarted :)
<darth_tux71> i had a simple cli question that was all
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, in that case, apparently no one knows the answer to your question right now
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  you could copy the files from the iso to the flash drive. install syslinux to the flash. then i THINK copy/rename/edit the sysisoconfig file for syslinux to use.
<KB1JWQ> darth_tux71: Yet instead of asking it you're whining.  ##linux works.
<ibrahim-kasem> Gnome-ppp always saying modem not responding
<sinurge> i got lost to what the question was
<pixelmischief> When I try to read the multisession info from a disc using "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo", I receive the error response "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" and some sense codes.  My not inconsiderable research into the matter leads me to believe this is a result of some change in the 2.6 kernel which deprecated the ide-scsi interface and resolved a vulnerability in device access that disallows the direct send
<pixelmischief> ing of SCSI directives to storage devices.  Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> sinurge:  there was a question?
<ibrahim-kasem> smw, Thank you :)
<darth_tux71> not whining at all i have no solution right now one will come up always does i just do not like being attacked for NO reason
<tokenmathguy> darth_tux71: i believe your answer is in history
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, why are you thinking me? lol
<rww> darth_tux71: "violating the channel guidelines" and "no reason" are somewhat different
<darth_tux71> yeah i saw it still cant find the dang mount point
<darth_tux71> fuck all you
<tokenmathguy> mkdir /mnt/adhoc
<sinurge> from darth_tux71 i mean....
<tokenmathguy> dude...
<ibrahim-kasem> smw, because i am too friendley hahaha
<Dr_Willis> like that was supriseing...
<tokenmathguy> ha
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, lol. My guess is that no one knows anything about it. It is probably not used that often :-P
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, maybe #gnome will have something?
<tangentcollision> wow, darth, that man was uh
<ibrahim-kasem> smw, yes dude your right :( but in my country it is still used :(
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, I tried to use it once. I got the same issue. I later found out it had to do with the fact that I was using a builtin modem.
<dsimon> ibrahim-kasem, can you install a different ppp client?
<ibrahim-kasem> dsimon, aha I will see what is there
<smw> ibrahim-kasem, the builin modem had issues that could only be resolved with a driver that cost $20
<sungji> hi! I'd like to read from /dev/tcp and store the output in a file... unfortunately, I don't seem to know how to pipe that
<sungji> Could you give me a hint?
<dsimon> sungji, i recommend netcat
<smw> sungji, tcpdump?
<sungji> dsimon, thanks, I'll try that
<dsimon> if by /dev/tcp you mean what i guess
<dsimon> smw's suggestion is good too
<ibrahim-kasem> dsimon, do you have a name of another ppp client please ? searching in the software center was not helpful
<dsimon> depending on if you're thinking of "receiving" or "sniffing"
<stercor> How do I determine the amount of memory without rebooting?
<pixelmischief> When I try to read the multisession info from a disc using "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo", I receive the error response "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" and some sense codes.  My research into the matter leads me to believe this is a result of some change in the 2.6 kernel which deprecated the ide-scsi interface and resolved a vulnerability in device access that disallows the direct sending of SCSI directi
<pixelmischief> ves to storage devices.  Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<sungji> cat < /dev/tcp/localhost/7000   <-- does print what I wish to store in a file
<dsimon> ibrahim-kasem, what ubuntu version are you running?
<dsimon> sungji, er, hold on
<smw> stercor, cat /proc/meminfo
<ibrahim-kasem> dsimon, 10.04 32 bit Lucid
<dsimon> what are you trying to accomplish?
<stercor> smw: Thanks... brb.
<dsimon> hmm, actually
<dsimon> ibrahim-kasem, let's back up a bit
<dsimon> is it an external modem?
<sungji> dsimon, I wrote a little file server in java (all it does is sending a file when some client connects to it), and I'd to test that (without having to write a client by myself :) )
<dsimon> sungji, ah, ok
<dsimon> so you want to connect to that server and type some stuff at it manually?
<ibrahim-kasem> dsimon, in my laptop hp dv6 1045ee
<sungji> dsimon, nope, no telnet thing
<sungji> dsimon, there's really no other communication (protocol) going on other than connect, serve file, disconnect
<dsimon> sungji, so why can't you use telnet?
<sungji> dsimon, it's a binary file
<dsimon> sungji, ah, ok
<dsimon> in that case, netcat really is what you need
<dsimon> it's a generic network client
<dsimon> you may already have it installed
<pixelmischief> sunji, your listener does not have to be a telnet server for telnet to connect to the port.
<dsimon> $ man nc
<alex88> KB1JWQ: well, not it connects...going to check logs to see wtf happened
<dsimon> ibrahim-kasem, from a terminal, try running lspci
<dsimon> see if you can find the line describing your modem
<sungji> dsimon, it worked :) thanks a lot for taking the time to answer my silly question :D
<dsimon> sungji, no problem
<BentFranklin> I start x11vnc through a script in ~/.kde/Autostart.  When I ps aux I see two x11vnc processes.  Any idea why?  Could it be from using -loop or -forever options in x11vnc?
<rww> BentFranklin: because of -loop, I think
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error".  Some change in the 2.6 kernel deprecated ide-scsi and disallows direct SCSI directives to storage devices.  How I can resolve this?
<ibrahim-kasem> dsimon, lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/481334/
<Entelin> is there any unixlike fs that also works well in windows 7?  i used to use ext2 but the drivers don't work well anymore.  I tried ntfs, but unfortunately the executable bit and such doesnt work so its a poor choice...
<sandking> hey
<Entelin> the ideal i guess would be to divorce my drive from this computer and stick it on a different box and just use it over the network i guess
<BentFranklin> rww: I thought -loop was supposed to spawn a new one when it died, not both at the beginning.  Is that normal?
<ectospasm> does anyone have any experience installing Oracle Enterprise Linux in VirtualBox on Ubuntu?  I got it installed, but the kernel just hangs on Red Hat nash loading, and there doesn't seem to be any requisite disk activity
<rww> BentFranklin: It has an outer process to respawn the inner process when it dies
<tensorpudding> Even using it over the network will suck, because SMB doesn't do ACL mapping very well
<rww> BentFranklin: that's my understanding of the manpage, anyway
<Entelin> yeah but on the linux side I dont have to use smb
<Entelin> i can just use sshfs
<BentFranklin> Aha, I read that but didn't understand it until now.  Thanks.
<Entelin> then windows can use smb, while the base fs is like ext4
<Koalabear> clear
<tokenmathguy> BentFranklin: ps axuf will show process tree
<Entelin> lame...  oh well, I have a system i'm using as a firewall, ill just put it over there
<mahdif62> Hi
<pixelmischief> When I try to read the multisession info from a disc using "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo", I receive the error response "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" and some sense codes.  My research into the matter leads me to believe this is a result of some change in the 2.6 kernel which deprecated the ide-scsi interface and resolved a vulnerability in device access that disallows the direct sending of SCSI directi
<pixelmischief> ves to storage devices.  Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<mahdif62> Which IM client supports Yahoo video chat?
<tangentcollision> damn, I wish there were a unetbootin channel
<ibrahim-kasem> mahdif62, I don't think it is available !
<well_laid_lawn> mahdif62: If you want yahoo videochat = gyachi
<ibrahim-kasem> skype supports video and amsn
<ibrahim-kasem> mahdif62, skype supports video and amsn
<mahdif62> ibrahim-kasem: well_laid_lawn: doesn't Empathy support webcams on  yahoo protocol?
<well_laid_lawn> mahdif62: not from my google-fu
<Koalabear> how i can add my custom words in bash completion..
<ibrahim-kasem> mahdif62, no !
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  their web site had  a forum i think..been a whils since ive been there
<fross> how can i force my wifi to connect at 54mb. i ran iwconfig wlan0 rate 54m but im still at 1mb
<Dr_Willis> Koalabear:  its defined by /etc/bash_completion  stuff  - you can make your own. I recall some sites withj tutorials on bash cmpletion. I recall years ago when it wasent even commonly used.. (the bad old days)
<Koalabear> Dr_Willis: it 'll help me a lot..
<BentFranklin> Any way to make kde restart but keeping all my windows open?  I want to make it run Autostart scripts without typing them into a bash shell.
<Dr_Willis> you are wanting to test kde's autostart stuff You mean?
<BentFranklin> Yes, I am testing x11vnc, running it from ~/.kde/Autostart.  If I type the script into a shell it has all sorts of output I don't want to see.
<BentFranklin> I guess I could just minimize the shell until I reboot.
<lboken> hi again all
<Dr_Willis> BentFranklin:  pipe the output to /dev/null  and 'exit' the shell
<Dr_Willis> or just BG it and  exit the shell
<lboken> on ubuntu 10.04 is there a software that turn windows wireless driver to linus?
<Dr_Willis> or all of the above
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  ndiswrapper can work for Some drivers.
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  but its not commonly used these days
<Dr_Willis> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i spelt it wrong?
<bazhang> -common I think
 * Dr_Willis needs  tab completion for  factoids :)
<well_laid_lawn> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 11 others)
<well_laid_lawn> it's not a package it seems
<tangentcollision> okay, this is really annoying
<tangentcollision> I am unable to wipe this drive clean
<bazhang> tangentcollision, with shred ?
<tangentcollision> fdisk and cfdisk both SAY they are doing things
<tangentcollision> but when I look at it after remounting it, it's got the same contents and FS
<tangentcollision> oooh
<tangentcollision> mkfs would do it
<tangentcollision> durp
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  in some cases after repartitioning you need to reboot for the changes to be seen also.
<Dr_Willis> Used to be common ages ago. Not so common these days
<BentFranklin> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<sinurge> Dr_Willis, right...try using gparted as a livecd
<tangentcollision> yeah
<tangentcollision> oh, gparted
<tangentcollision> well...uh, embarrass
<Dr_Willis> I recall fdisk eery so often mentioning somnthing like 'kernel is using old parittion layout' when you quit.
<tangentcollision> yeah
<tangentcollision> that's what it said
<tangentcollision> I forgot that the thing meant what it said
<tangentcollision> and said what it meant
<Dr_Willis> :) 'Ubuntu Super Powers activate! Reboot!' :)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu us faithfull 100%
<sinurge> Dr_Willis, :)
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if its not as common thesed days because of how sata/drives/controllers work.. or some other kernle changes
<ibrahim-kasem> guys can you help with configuring kppp or gnome-ppp
<tangentcollision> man
<tangentcollision> this will take forever
<tangentcollision> if it doesn't work, it's going to piss me off xD
<AngryKoala> is this a good way to back up folders:  tar -cpJf foldername.tar.xz foldername
<tangentcollision> I'm not allowed to say what I was going to tell you
<lboken> i do have teh linux driver but i dont understand the files that explained how to install the driver first i have to find the builder with the command2. cat /proc/usb/devices.
<lboken> but doesnt work
<ectospasm> AngryKoala: try adding -v so you know it's working (-;
<lboken> taht was why iwanted the software to install it with windows driver
<Dr_Willis> I think any guide that says mess with /proc/usb  may be a little out of date.. I dont have a /proc/usb
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  so start from the beginning.. what device are you trying to get working?
<lboken> Dr_Willis neither do i  that why   but its not a old key its an asus its still listed on there website so
<lboken> ASUS 167g  an usb wireless
<lboken> to have the net on my pc
<Dr_Willis> plug it in and  check what 'lsusb'  says about it.
<Dr_Willis> Its very likely the drivers are allready included.. or in the repos.
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Just dd the windows iso to your flash drive. "sudo dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/sdX" where "sdX" is the device name for your flash drive. Be sure you get the device name correct, as that device will be **completely overwritten**, all data will be lost on the device you dd the image to.
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: that doesn't work, for christ's sake
<Dr_Willis> Ive only seen a few Linux-Distro ISO files You  can 'dd' to a flash drive.. Never seen it done with windows..
<Dr_Willis> I would be very suprised if it worked.
<tangentcollision> it doesn't work with windows because of the MBR
<Dr_Willis> there ARE tools out there to make a windows-flash-drive installer ive seen
<tangentcollision> however, if there were some way to fix the MBR before I rebooted
<AngryKoala> windows doesnt work on a usb drive since it was specifically made for a cd
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: You tried it? I'd specifically heard that worked with the windows 7 install isos.
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: that's what I'm workin' on
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: I get a "NO BOOT BLAH BLAH ALL CAPS REBOOT PRESS KEY" error
<tangentcollision> because it can't find the CD
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Sorry.
<tangentcollision> thanks for the suggestion
<tangentcollision> I just wish it worked
<xperia> hello to all. anybody here how can help me with a ugly problem related to mysql ? my innodbdata1 got defected and i need to repair it but i dont know how
<tangentcollision> so very much
<tangentcollision> 75% done!
<lboken> ok Dr_Willis here what i got  i have linux foundation ,1.1  boot hub, then holtek semiconductor, then logitech (mouse), then genesys logic usb 4port hub, then i have asustek computer inc (the number for the vendor and product id  is 0b05 1791  then i have linux foundation
<lboken> but there is no such id in my file i have 0b05 **** but not that number
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  you could do a 'lsusb > withgizmo.txt'    then unplug it.. and try lsusb > withoutgizmo.txt    and compare the 2 file.. see if you can track down what line is giving info about the usb gizmo
<abhinav_singh> where to get battery status in linux?
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  You may also want to check the forums for that exact make/model of the usb gizmo
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  I think theres one built in..  and ive seen some alternatives mentioned on the OMGubuntu web site and other places.
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  or theres various widgits/dektop applets that can give info also
<abhinav_singh> Dr_Willis i want to see it using command line
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: It seems to be a popular rumar that dd works, there are many blogs claiming it works (filled with comments complaining that it doesn't). The answer from gunthers here seems promising: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714 (even though the answer with the most votes is the wrong one). Direct link to the likely correct answer: http://serverfault.com/revisions/530f205f-a2c6-44e0-ab1d-d8567f0e710b/view-source
<lboken> i did a google reserch and some one as exactly the same problemes but using another version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  theres files in /proc/ that have info on that i recall
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  explore /proc/ a bit
<pietime> Dr_Willis, vlc is still hiccuping on media
<abhinav_singh> ok Dr_Willis
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: if what I'm doing right now doesn't work, then I'll try again
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  i saw a artical about /proc/ i bookmarked - its somewhere in my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<u8untu> hey
<abhinav_singh> yup Dr_Willis:
<pietime> Does anyone know why my Lubuntu system is hiccuping on media?
<ectospasm> pietime: I've never heard of Lubuntu, maybe try #lubuntu?
<u8untu> i want to install ubuntu instead of windows..i`m using a usb flash drive..i made all that they say on ubuntu.com ...but..when i restart my pc it says "no default or ui configuration directive found"
<pietime> ectospasm, yeah they are all busy
<lboken> Dr_Willis i tryed your command but it doesnt worki get  the error  ( no such file or directory)
<ectospasm> pietime: or do you mean "kubuntu?
<pietime> no
<pietime> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  what was the exact command you used ?
<abhinav_singh> Dr_Willis: Well you have a very good links at your bookmarks
<Dr_Willis> I cant imagine why vlc would 'hickup' in lubuntu, but not ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  check other peoples tagged linkx also at that site.. better then google in many ways
<lboken> Dr_Willis  lsusb > withgizmo.txt
<abhinav_singh> hmmm Dr_Willis: I am checking your links
<u8untu> i want to install ubuntu instead of windows..i`m using a usb flash drive..i made all that they say on ubuntu.com ...but..when i restart my pc it says "no default or ui configuration directive found"
<pietime> u8untu, are you trying to use a flash drive
<u8untu> yes pietime
<pietime> u8untu, did you configure the BIOS to boot from the usb
<abhinav_singh> Dr_Willis: With pwd command we see only absolute path...............is there any way to see relative path
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  it works here.. be sure you are in a directroy you can write to.
<Dr_Willis> 'made all that they say' ? what did they say?
<lboken> dr_willis that waht i just did i wasnt in one  i coudl write
<u8untu> Dr_Willis http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lboken> sorry for my error
<u8untu> here..step by step
<u8untu> i made it..but..i got this error: http://img94.imageshack.us/i/zdjcie000to.jpg/
<Dr_Willis> I normally just download the iso and use unetbootin on a windows machine of other linux bos to make a bootable flash drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  never noticed or tried.. relative to what? :)
<pietime> you dont even need to download the iso, unetbootin does all the work for you Dr_Willis and u8untu
<pietime> Does anyone know why my Lubuntu system is hiccuping on media?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  i use my own customuized  isos
<abhinav_singh> relative to my current working directory Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  pwd = print working diretory.. its where you are at.. so it is your currnt working directory.. Unless im confused about somthing
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  you may want to check the forums, and the #lubuntu channel. Ive never heard of anyone else with the issue. I cant imagine what would be causing it either.
<abhinav_singh> no Dr_Willis: you are absolutely right
<lboken> Dr_Willis teh only line that get away is Bus 001 Device 021: ID 0b05:1791 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<lboken> but like i sayed 05b05:1791 isnt in my choice
<lboken> i have for choice 0B05		1706		rt25USB
<lboken> 	0B05		1707		rt25USB
<lboken> 	0B05		1723		rt73
<lboken> 	0B05		1724		rt73
<FloodBot4> lboken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  make note of that  device. so you can search for it. It would seme that its very unsupported if its not even itentifyng the device.
<Dr_Willis> lboken:   I wouls have to say check the forums, or if you are brave. try the 10.10 live cd thats in testing and see if that sees the device.
<pietime> by the way Dr_Willis, the drive is on another system, networked and has ubuntu installed on it
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  if the 10.10 dosent see it or give better info from lsusb. you may want to file a bug report on it.
<lboken> you mean 10.04 lol
<UndiFineD> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/481356/
<UndiFineD> lboken, seems realtek to me
<tangentcollision> wow
<tangentcollision> fucking anhero time
<tangentcollision> 1 TB of video editing?
<tangentcollision> gone
<oCean_> tangentcollision: watch your language please
<tangentcollision> with one mistyped letter
<tangentcollision> oCean_: apologies
<Dr_Willis> lboken:  no i mean try it in 10.10 and if it dosent work file a bug. so it may get fixed befor 10.10 is finallized/released :)
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  that image you posted is basically showing that syslinux is not configured properly Im guessing a mistake or missing config file
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: I assume you used dd / fdisk / mkfs on the wrong drive?
<tangentcollision> dd
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: How long was dd running?
<tangentcollision> a second or 5
<tangentcollision> /dev/sda1 doesn't exist though
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Then your data is likely recoverable with testdisk.
<tangentcollision> testdisk?
<tangentcollision> what is this testdisk?
<abhinav_singh> hw to see file information....i mean when it is created...whats its last modification time
<_lore> hello, I'm having problems setting up an ethernet bridge on ubuntu 10.4 desktop edition, keep getting the dhcp client interfering but can't find the "old" dhcdbd to be stopped. any advice?
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: If you're lucky, all you've lost is the partition table. testdisk is a tool that can detect filesystems and restore partition tables.
<oCean_> abhinav_singh: stat <file>'
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: where/how
<pietime> Does anyone know why my Lubuntu system is hiccuping on media?
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Note, that's only if you're lucky.
<_lore> tangentcollision: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<akrill> ha. anhero.
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: dd should have said how much data it wrote if you closed it by pressing ctrl+c, was it less than 1 meg?
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<tangentcollision> it was probably around that mark
<_lore> spazmi: torrrentflux is using a php function that is now deprecated in the last php version, those are just warning anyway, you can still use it and in the next versions it will probably get fixed
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: With modern drives it's recommended to start the first partition 1 meg into the drive for alignment reasons, most tools will follow this convention as well as most drives that come pre-formatted.
<tangentcollision> I see
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  i wonder if thats why this win7 set up has that. quirk..
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Which means that there is the mbr + 1 meg of useless bits at the beginning of the disk.
 * Dr_Willis wonders whats being alignmed on the drive
<delx> Hey
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/advice.html has a pretty good explanation.
<tangentcollision> as soon as I can, if I can, I'll be parting the drive off into 250 GB paritions
<tangentcollision> and one sumptin partition
<tangentcollision> 220?
<tangentcollision> w/e
<tangentcollision> think I'll be able to install testdisk ever?
<tangentcollision> because I don't have any choices...
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Are you having problems installing testdisk?
<tangentcollision> I don't know if it'll be possible
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Why wouldn't it be?
<tangentcollision> seeing as I have to use UB 7.1 live cd
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: You can install software in the live environment.
<tangentcollision> not my point
<tangentcollision> my point is that all the repos are dead
<tangentcollision> so if I need something, I'm screwed
<Dr_Willis> the old repos have been moved to some other place. you have to alter the sources.list to mnatch with the new address
<tangentcollision> oh, it doesn't even have to be "installed" just downloaded, thank god
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Now that your 1TB of data is on the line can you go out an buy a blank CD?
<abhinav_singh> i am using google chrome on ubuntu.........please tell me how to update it
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  enabel some PPA's for it. and it will update as the PPA does same as if it was from a normal Repo.
<DasEi> abhinav_singh: add the repo
<tangentcollision> lots of cylenders to read
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: I still can't write to one, I'm on a liveCD
<tangentcollision> and only having one optical drive...
<Dr_Willis> Is chrome in the partners repo yet?
<Jordan_U> abhinav_singh: Updates should come in through System > Administration > Update Manager. Chrome's installer adds the chrome repository automatically.
<abhinav_singh> Dr_Willis what is the PPA
<yessir_turan> abhinav_singh: Use firefox nightlies, they are way better :P
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tangentcollision> also, it's like...6 AM
<spazmi> _lore: sorry for a late reply, but what do you mean with next version? next version of torrentflux or next version of php? :)
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  i let ubuntu-tweak enable the ppa for me. :)
<quantumelixir> How exactly does GNU Make detect files whose content has changed since the last run of make? Does it write the mtimes of the dependencies to a file somewhere so that it can compare them when I run make again?
<yessir_turan> quantumelixir: comparing target mtime with source mtime
<_lore> spazmi: next version of torrentflux, they'll probably use the new function in php
<spazmi> _lore: ok ok, not sure if they still develop it tough
<spazmi> though
<DasEi> abhinav_singh: also a nice tool : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Jordan_U> quantumelixir: You'll notice that "touch foo.c" will cause foo.c (and any files that depend on it) be recompiled by a subsequent "make".
<DasEi> abhinav_singh: also a nice tool : but keep in mind, always your own risk to enable whatever
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: before the "quick scan" started happening, it saw no partitions
<quantumelixir> yessir_turan: By "comparing" you mean the check is for mtime(source) == mtime(target) then do nothing else compile? But will they have identical mtimes when I run make? What if the target building takes a long time etc.?
<_lore> spazmi: oh, that's another issue :p anyway, for now I don't think you'll have any sort of problem, usually php developer leave for some time deprecated functions and just give that warning, you can also suppress it if you want editing /etc/apache2/php.ini
<quantumelixir> oh sorry
<abhinav_singh> DasEi:yes you are right
<quantumelixir> yessir_turan: got it
<tangentcollision> Jordan_U: should I give up and start trying to build from the bottom up?
<quantumelixir> yessir_turan: The check isn't for == but <=
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: Depends on how valuable the data is to you.
<tangentcollision> half of it is video that I've produced
<quantumelixir> jordan_u: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> quantumelixir: You're welcome.
<tangentcollision> but it is hosted on youtube
<tangentcollision> I can always get the programs back
<tangentcollision> and there's a bunch of crap that I don't remember in the first place
<tangentcollision> so, I wouldn't be entirely trashed, but I'd be rather irate that my latest project didn't even get finished being edited
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: photorec will almost certainly be able to find and recover all of the video files, but possibly not the project files. With 1 TB of space 99.99% of your data is still intact, the question is how much time you want to invest in recovering it.
<UndiFineD> if you are goin to reinstall tangentcollision , make multiple partitions so you can separate os / user / from data
<tangentcollision> UndiFineD: it's windows, the reason I'm in here is because I have to use this crappy CD to do everything with...(stupid outdated thing)
<UndiFineD> this should be done on windows too
<pietime> are the caches in Lubuntu intentionally shrunk?
<UndiFineD> you can move doucments and setting to an other drive
<pietime> does anyone know how to increase the cache size for everything in Lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  i wouldent think that would be a lubuntu setting.
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  the media players have ther own cache settings
<pietime> Dr_Willis, could lubuntu somehow predefine them?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  vlc would use the same settings i imagine. Not lubuntu specific vlc settings
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  as a test you could install for example 'icewm'  and try it and seeif it also has the same issue.
<drygrain> :D
<Dr_Willis> or just plain openbox/fluxbox   instead of  lubuntu 's desktop or gnomes desktop.
<pietime> lubuntu is more than the lxde window manager
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: It's 3:00 AM here, so I need to get some sleep. If you're here tomorrow I can help you get bootstrapped to run 10.04 live from an iso file on the hard drive, and help further with data recovery.
<tangentcollision> pz
<tangentcollision> thanks for the help
<tangentcollision> sleep well and what not
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  and you can install icewm on your lubuntu system and use it instead of the lxde.. and se eif the issue is still there.
<Jordan_U> tangentcollision: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> there is the #lubuntu channel. but ive never seen/heard of any mention of it afecting disk caches or stuff for the various programs.
<pietime> Dr_Willis, what im saying is that lubuntu is more than just ubuntu with a different window manager. it has a wide range of differences
<Dr_Willis> it could be some 'bug' in lubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  the differances i saw were minimal really. they dont have a lubuntu-vlc package or so forth.. they are using the normal vlc package.
<drygrain> whats the advantage of lxde over xfce
<Dr_Willis>  now the USER defaults could be different.. perhaps..
<drygrain> just preference?
<Dr_Willis> but even then i would find that  hard to belivbe they would mess with it that way
<Dr_Willis> drygrain:  its lighter then xfce even.
<pietime> ok Dr_Willis do you really know this first hand?
<drygrain> squeal!
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  check the package manager and see.  check your home dir on a lubuntu install and see.. why would they make custome vlc settings when vlc is not installed by default.
<LinuxGuy2009> When I open sound preferences I can see that I can manually drag the volume slider higher than 100% if a youtube videos volume is a bit too low, but is there any tweak I can make to enable my netbooks multimedia volume keys to get it to go over the 100% without having to manually open sound preferences and doing it each time?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  when in doubt ask in #lubuntu and the lubuntu forums also.
<pietime> Dr_Willis, i just thought that would be a system wide setting that some how affected media playback
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  you ahve  a system with ubuntu AND lubuntu both on it? or a single system with both dekstops installed.
<Damascene> hi, many programs windows does not appear in workspaces. I need to hit Alt+Tab to see them
<acidflash> hello people, i am having some trouble getting a file to run on startup using update-rc.d
<acidflash> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  there may be some in /etc/ but i doubt if lubuntu would be doing anyting differen tto the vlc settings that are not in the normal vlc package.
<acidflash> ubuntu 10.04
<pietime> Dr_Willis, I have a lubuntu system.
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  and you were testing this out in Ubuntu somehow?
<pietime> no i have another system that is ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ahh.. differnt machine totally...
<pietime> yes
<Dr_Willis> Be an interesting test to try out a ubuntu and lubuntu live cd on teh same box.. and see if the issue  is repeatable on the same machine.
<pietime> Dr_Willis, i have
<tangentcollision> 8%, good god, I'm going to sleep a little
<Dr_Willis> next time  the one hangs.. also check 'dmesg' output.
<pietime> this system was formerly ubuntu
<pietime> it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> could be some odd kernel/hardware quirk
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  another interesting test would be to also install the ubuntu-desktop package  but USE the lxde desktop, (not gnome) and see if the problem goes away.
<pietime> Dr_Willis, that would use up a lot of resources
<Dr_Willis> It would use up some hard drive space.. but not much sles if gnome isent running
<Dr_Willis> If that fixed the issue.. that would be an interesting bug report to give to the Lubuntu devs
<pietime> Dr_Willis, actually, i did have the lubuntu desktop installed on ubuntu at one time
<Dr_Willis> I had 'lubuntu-desktop' break my ubuntu system :) so i really dont have much faith in lubuntu...
<pietime> yeah it isnt really stable until 10.10
<ibrahim-kasem> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<pietime> iios
<pietime> oops
<pietime> i mean
<antivirtel> hello all
<pietime> i mean the supported distro isnt stable
<MichealH> !hi | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pietime> the distro 10.04 is stable though
<ibrahim-kasem> antivirtel, hello
<kuttan_> hello all
<MichealH> Hello kuttan_
<antivirtel> I'm looking for a parrental control GUI, that can limit time, and have adult-content filter, and (maybe available in hung. language)... I've found these: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510 I think there are no time limiter... :\
<kuttan> anybody has successfully installed dom0 kernel on 10.04
<antivirtel> *parental
<Dr_Willis> I dont think Lubuntu is an official ubuntu variant yet. It was supposed to be. but had to many issues.. they were targeting having it officially supported in 10.10 (i think)
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  i recall some firefox extensions that also did that. (i dident use them much)
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  i cant even rember its name. but it had most of those features.
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis I want to logout with children's usr, and after 24h he can log in
<Th3Mirr0r> hello
<Th3Mirr0r> is someone online?
<antivirtel> !asd | Th3Mirr0r
<MichealH> Th3Mirr0r: Just state your question
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  good luck with that then. ive not noticed any that force a person to log off and ot let them back in
<antivirtel> !ask | Th3Mirr0r
<ubottu> Th3Mirr0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> 1143 people online... - the bots
<MichealH> Dr_Willis: Some can be idle ;)
<acidflash> need help with update-rc.d on ubuntu 10.04.. looked all over the net and no solutions yet...
<MichealH> We have lives
<Th3Mirr0r> who knows how to configure my internet? i installed on a pc ubuntu studio but the internet doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  with the move of many services to Upstart  that command is a bit obsolete.
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure it even works at all with upstart sericves
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: upstart ? how do i access that?
<DasEi> Th3Mirr0r: how do you connect ?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  upstart scripts are in /etc/init
<MichealH> Th3Mirr0r: Do you connect via a cable or wireless?
<Dr_Willis> many serices now ue upstart and not the older sysv system scripts
<DasEi> Th3Mirr0r:ubuntu-studio isn't supported here, but cam pm me, if you like
<DasEi> can*
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: i am going to read about upstart, so i have to add my script to /etc/init in order for it to work ?
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6584/1/screenshot3850/ :):):):)
<pietime> !lxc
<antivirtel> I think it will work nice :D:D:D
<kuttan> !lxc
<pietime> does anyone know anything about lxc?
<kuttan> !txt
<DasEi> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pietime> why is that factoid called "fishing"?
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  depend on what its doing. You could just call it from /etc/rc.local
<DasEi> pietime: to keep channel readable and not have all kinds of tries in here
<DasEi> kuttan: what shall lxc be about ?
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: i added a squid.conf file in /etc/init and added two lines, description "Squid3 cache server" and exec /etc/init.d/squid start
<MichealH> !pastebin > Th3Mirr0r
<ubottu> Th3Mirr0r, please see my private message
<acidflash> do i have to do anything else or will it just take it automatically after restart?
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  no idea. upstart scripts have a very specific syntax. I dont make my own :)
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  why dident squid have its own init scripts when you intalled it? it seems like it should have included some
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: in all honestly i dont know, i compiled from source and it diddnt have an init.d script
<kuttan> How much disk space is required to get a functional Ubuntu system
<kuttan> Gnome Desktop + Sound
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  why did you compile from source.. You Could download/check the squid deb packages and see what scripts they include
<arzhar> guys, im getting some sound errors when i try to run quake 3
<arzhar> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<arzhar> any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> kuttan:  id say 10gb. perhaps smaller.. but that may be tight
<DasEi> acidflash: runlevel and - if desired , daemon (background) mode shall be configured, but no geek on this, here too
<Dr_Willis> kuttan:  if you wan tto do 'real' work that is. :)
<kuttan> okay thanks Doc!
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: apt-get install gets old version
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  is there any MUST have features in the new version?
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  there also may be some PPA's with ndwer versions.
<DasEi> acidflash: runlevel as you will need the network and some other services up before squid can successfull start
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: yes, SMP semi support
<arzhar> no one ? :)
<Gnea> no one at all
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  means nothing to me. :)
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: ok where can i read about run-level
<Gnea> arzhar: what's the problem?
<DasEi> !runlevel | acidflash
<ubottu> acidflash: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<arzhar> Gnea: no sound with quake 3 and other games
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  heres the squid.conf that got installed just now...
<Dr_Willis> $ pastebinit squid.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/YuTN6LJy
<Gnea> arzhar: are you part of the audio group?
<kuttan>  !runlevel | acidflash
<Dr_Willis> acidflash: ubuntu dosent really use runlevels
<arzhar> Gnea: hm, should be, everything is default, let me check
<arzhar> well
<Gnea> arzhar: just open a terminal and type: id     you should see in there something like 29(audio)
<DasEi> acidflash: look at the other files in /etc/init , there you find numbers for it, it's now far beyond 1-6, the bigger a number, the later it will start
<Gnea> if it's not there, you'll need to add yourself to the audio group, logout, login
<arzhar> nope, its not there
<Gnea> that's the problem then :)
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/init dosent use #'s like that. :)
<Gnea> just go system->admin->users&groups
<kuttan> is anybody using XEN on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Gnea> unlock it and add yourself
<Gnea> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: thank you very much, i will add that to /etc/init
<arzhar> Gnea: thanks ill give a try now
<kuttan> ubottu I am using 10.04
<Gnea> arzhar: remember, after you add yourself, you need to login again for it to take proper effect
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  It might even work. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CruelCoke|Pup310> Hi. What squashfs version does ubuntu 810 use?
<Damascene> hi, many programs windows does not appear in workspaces. I need to hit Alt+Tab to see them
<arzhar> Gnea: nope
<arzhar> thats the error btw
<arzhar> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<arzhar> Could not open /dev/dsp
<FloodBot4> arzhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> arzhar: can you pastebin output of ls -l /dev/dsp*  ?
<DasEi> CruelCoke|Pup310: apt-cache show squashfs-tools on karmic should tell
<Renski> can anyone recommend a tool which would allow an app without proxy support to use a proxy? I.e. you open port of lo, and connect the application to that, and it automatically forwards you to a prefonfigured socks proxy/target? does such a tool exist?
<Gnea> Renski: iptables
<Renski> really?
<Dr_Willis> Renski:  sounds a lot like a ssh tunnel also..
<Gnea> yes.
<arzhar> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/PXX5zkSi
<arzhar> it gives sdp1
<Renski> awesome, how?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> ok, arzhar... what .sfs version does ubuntu 810 use?
<DasEi> acidflash: I'm still busy for ~20 min here, but recently digged upstart out, so we can meet back in a moment
 * CruelCoke|Pup310 considers starting a project that can create linux distros on PuppyCore - the distro acts as a livecd, but sessions can be saved to a pendriver in a .2fs file
<philinux> CruelCoke|Pup310: use remastersys
<CruelCoke|Pup310> idk of such thing, all i need is a .sfs version checker for windows and linux
<Gnea> arzhar: sudo ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp   and try again
<CruelCoke|Pup310> but since the pendrive is the device to test builds, the builds themselves would be assembled under Windows
<Gnea> CruelCoke|Pup310: why under windows?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> because i can't install linux to hdd, livecd is slow and the pendrive IS the thing to which the result of experiment is placed for boot
<Gnea> why can't you install linux to hdd?
<tangentcollision> what?
<tangentcollision> what the hell is up with THAT?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> some weird ntfs bug-up that has no effect on WIN, but only on NIX
<Gnea> !language + tangentcollision
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tangentcollision> NTFS-3G
<Gnea> !language | tangentcollision
<ubottu> tangentcollision: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DasEi> tangentcollision: what happened ?
<tangentcollision> Gnea: what?
<Gnea> CruelCoke|Pup310: when does it happen?
<tangentcollision> DasEi: what???
<tangentcollision> so confused!
<Gnea> please to not be trolling in here, kthx.
<CruelCoke|Pup310> root filesystem not found
<Renski> tangentcollision: apprently someone thought you were being offensive :)
<Gnea> CruelCoke|Pup310: even with wubi?
<DasEi> tangentcollision: last time you succesfull started testdisk, so what is happening ?
<tangentcollision> okay, but DasEi, what do you mean what happened?
<tangentcollision> oh
<tangentcollision> jesus, I thought something WORSE happened
<CruelCoke|Pup310> the planter makes it run, but only for the next reboot after the install
<tangentcollision> the quick scan is at 30%
<Gnea> the 'planter'?
<Gnea> okay, I must be reading things wrong, good night.
<CruelCoke|Pup310> wubi is a planter, not a proper installer
<Gnea> don't start with 'proper'
<Gnea> wubi *works*
<mgt_90> CruelCoke|Pup310: Maybe try installing in a VM?
<umc> hey guys. I installed ubuntu for the first time, over a mandriva install, but kept my /home partition, including my .ssh folder, but now when I try to ssh into another box, I get "Permission denied (publickey, keyboard-interactive)" any idea why it doesn't use the keys from ~/.ssh ?
<Gnea> virtualbox might work, though
<abhijit> hi
<Gnea> unless your system is too old
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i did the way you told me.. with unetbootin .. but it says the same error
<pure_hate> umc, you have to give the folder permisions for the new user
<CruelCoke|Pup310> i didn't master any VM's, plus working with my 2 HDD partitions, DVD and pendrive is easier in Windows
<Gnea> !vbox | CruelCoke|Pup310
<ubottu> CruelCoke|Pup310: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<arzhar> Gnea: sorry, i had to do something
<arzhar> anyway, it worked :)
<Gnea> arzhar: awesome
<arzhar> it was missing a link like you said
<arzhar> thanks for the help
<Gnea> cheers
<u8untu> i have the same problem
<umc> pure_hate: I have created the same user as before, and a ls -al in .ssh gives me the proper user and group for the files
<CruelCoke|Pup310> Gnea, i failed to master Oracle VirtualBox
<Gnea> CruelCoke|Pup310: well, maybe it's time to do so if wubi isn't doing it right
<u8untu> when i try to install ubuntu, it says: "no default or ui configuration directive found"
<arzhar> oh, Gnea btw, why i get better fps with linux and quake3 than with windows ?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  ive had unetbootin fail on be befor.   Had to use a ubuntu system and reinstall syslnux on the pendrive and  double check the config files.
<Gnea> CruelCoke|Pup310: can't see how anyone can 'fail' at it - you just install it and use it and learn how it works, so easy
<Gnea> anyway
<arzhar> isnt 3d supposed to be slower here ?
<Gnea> I need sleep, good luck.
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  thers some alternatives to unetbootin.
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  because the id guys pay attention to linux? :)
<u8untu> Dr_Willis it has the same error
<pure_hate> umc, I would still try it. The files inside the folder may be owned by root
<CruelCoke|Pup310> Gnea, i tried vbox, it errored on booting ubuntu livecd
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: te, maybe thats a good answer
<arzhar> same for doom3 and other id rubbish :P
<arzhar> ye*
<CruelCoke|Pup310> ubuntu livecd errored inside the vbox, but it's ok on plain boot
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  i hear they just GPL'd the code for RTCW and RTCW:ET also.
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  ive never played anything past doom3 i think..
<tangentcollision> have nvidia and ATI got drivers that work right now?
<DasEi> CruelCoke|Pup310: why don't just boot an iso ?
<tangentcollision> I should really ask that somewhere else
<CruelCoke|Pup310> DasEl, cd is a bottleneck.
<u8untu> Dr_Willis isnt there any other option..i really want to get rid of windows and install ubuntu
<DasEi> tangentcollision: nvidia has still the better support, though gpl-drivers for newer ati grew up, too
<tangentcollision> I'm going to be getting an ATI card reguardless, I just want to know if I am going to fall on a net or a bed of spikes
<mgt_90> CruelCoke|Pup310: What was the error? Since VBox virtualises generic hardware, you shouldn't have any problems if you point it to the right disk.
<DasEi> CruelCoke|Pup310: is why I tell you to boot from iso (i isn't l in my nick)
<DasEi> tangentcollision: which ATI
<tangentcollision> HD 5770 I think it is
<DasEi> tangentcollision: not same as drivers for windows, but increased and enough for compiz and such
<tangentcollision> beh
<pietime> why do my media files play jerky when played from a networked drive?
<tangentcollision> I could care less about compiz
<CruelCoke|Pup310> i'm currently on Puppy Linux 3.10 RUS 1.30, all 'buntus have a major fault with network adjustment
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i even tried to make a CD with infrarecorder .. and it gives me error on writing disk
<umc> pure_hate: check it out: http://pastebin.com/hawz8Hjb . did a verbose connect attempt. think the problem is with the keys. maybe you have an idea about the first part of the output. I'll start googleing it too
<DasEi> tangentcollision: basic graphics are fine with it, unless you need full support of 3d and special effects like bigger games
<CruelCoke|Pup310> TangCo~1, compiz is a vistaism and must be gone
<tangentcollision> DasEi: I need to be able to run SC2
<tangentcollision> :D
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  makes me wonder if the iso file is bad or not. You could order a cd from 'shipit' for free. or other places online. Or you could go to the local bookstore and proberly buy a linux magazine with the cds
<mgt_90> tangentcollision: The Catalyst drivers have pretty messy 3D acceleration. It's not pretty.
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i live in europe.. romania..they dont have stuff like that
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  they dont have bookstores,, how odd...  Could try Shipit I guess. or try out the cd/iso/usb on other pc;s and see if thats the issue
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: I live in atlanta and that sounds pretty far fetched
<tangentcollision> a store that sells books? what a ridiculous idea
<mgt_90> u8untu: Have you tried verifying the iso with the md5?
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  Where else do you get your Manga? :)
<mgt_90> Usenet?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> default missing is usually a result of plainly unpacking the iso. a planter or a netboot installer (not much difference except planter makes some preparations) is needed
<tangentcollision> manga?
<pietime> Dr_Willis, i found out what the problem is
<tangentcollision> what?
<tangentcollision> anime in small, inanimate pictures?
<tangentcollision> perposterous
<Dr_Willis> pietime:  oh?
<tangentcollision> I knew this internet was a waste of time
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  and the books are bound left handed also.. instead of the normal way.
<u8untu> mgt_90 how to try it..when i have only windows?
<pietime> it only does it with networked media. but it never  did that when both systems were ubuntu. what could be the cause?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  try it in virtualbox. :)
<tangentcollision> WHATCHOO TALKIN BOUT, WILLIS?!?
<Dr_Willis>  pietime  networked? No idea. theres dozens and dozens of things that can goof up networking.. :)
<u8untu> what is that Dr_Willis :D
<oCean_> tangentcollision: please stay on topic, this is not a discussion channel
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | u8untu
<ubottu> u8untu: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oCean_> tangentcollision: also, don't use caps
<CruelCoke|Pup310> missing syslinux configs is ALMOST CERTAINLY a result of plain unpacking
<mgt_90> u8untu: You can do it in Windows. Download winMD5Sum and you can verify the ISO in Windows.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had unetbootin also mess up befor.. but ive no tused it in ages.
<Dr_Willis> THeres other Unetbootin alternatives out for windows also
<Dr_Willis> the pendrivelinux web site has dozens of 'install UbuntuXXXXX or whatever to pendrive' scripts and tools also
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i an having that error no default or ui configuration directive found ... i dont know that that is :|
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  the syslinux configs are mnessed up
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: ill give a try to quake4 too with this antic machine, maybe it will run ok :P
<u8untu> Dr_Willis and what shall i do?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> u8untu, unetbootin the image to where it already us, will produce one config for you
<collabra> I'm laughing at myself,... who knows of a program that records both audio and video from a webcam?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  check the iso..  try unetbootin again.. try it on other machines..
<u8untu> CruelCoke|Pup310 i tried .. and when i restart the pc..it gives me an error: no default or ui configuration directive found
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  try other alternatives to unetbootin...
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  that quakelive that id came out with a few mo back. works in linux also
<u8untu> Dr_Willis what alternatives?
<CruelCoke|Pup310> u8untu, try unetbootining another iso or find out the kernel image's name and type it
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: quakelive ?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  one of the many listed at the 'pendrivelinux' web site.
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  they redid quake3 so it runs in your browser sort of. :) and enhanced it.
<collabra> can anyone give a suggestion or suggestions?
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: quake 3 into browser Oo
<arzhar> dont think i will like that :P
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  it ran fine.
<Dr_Willis> GO try it befor you rant about it
<CruelCoke|Pup310> Dr_Willis it's based on java quake that's worse than orig
<arzhar> i will
<Dr_Willis> CruelCoke|Pup310:  i had no issues with it.. it ran fine for me.. had a blast.
<Dr_Willis> quakelive.com
<tangentcollision> quakelive is fun, but god the noobs
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  im not a noob.. i just SUCK at the game. :)
<CruelCoke|Pup310> well, maybe it's running normally, but...
<Dr_Willis> Paint a target on my head...
<tangentcollision> I shall
<CruelCoke|Pup310> java quake is a simplified version, quakelive is a conversion of that java quake
<tangentcollision> mind if it's railgun coloured?
<collabra> Dr_Willis: how bout you,... do you have any suggestions for recording webcam video AND audio?,... I feel stupid here.
<voobscout> anybody knows how update a package that is being tracked with git? in "debian/watch" it says "We track StumpWM Git revisions, thus no need for a watch file" Usually i do "uscan && uupdate packagename" and it all works
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  i saw a new app mentioned at the OMGubuntu web site for that.
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  cheese can do it also i thought
<oCean_> !afk > u8untu|away
<ubottu> u8untu|away, please see my private message
<collabra> Dr_Willis: cheese,.. ah, no... unfortunately
<collabra> but i will look on omgubuntu
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: btw how do you get system specs into terminal
<Dr_Willis> I used cheese here to record my grandson :)
<arzhar> like cpu, gpu, ram etc ?
<Dr_Willis> !info sysinfo
<psycho_oreos> arzhar, lshw
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 106 kB, installed size 392 kB
<arzhar> thanks
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  theres proberly other tools also. cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<hendry> does anyone know how to disable the bullet proof X stuff? I just want to boot to a tty console
<voobscout> hendry: sudo service gdm stop, take it out of your runlevel as well if you want to boot text
<arzhar> Dr_Willis: what about a like like this
<arzhar> Linux 2.4+, Mac OS X 10.3.9+ (PowerPC G5) or Windows 2000/XP, Athlon XP 2000+, Pentium 4 2.0 GHz or G4 1.67 GHz CPU, 512 MB RAM, 2.8 GB hard disk space, sound card, OpenGL compatible 64 MB video card, Radeon 9700 or GeForce 3
<arzhar> a line like this*
<Dr_Willis> arzhar:  looks like one of many irc sysinfo scripts ive seen over the yers..
<arzhar> god, spelling -.-
<DasEi> hendry: can remove ubuntu-desktop if headless is what you want or just configure gdm to boot to a commandline
<hendry> DasEi: I've removed gdc (rc). is there some other gdm type package at work?
<DasEi> hendry: gdm itself
<hendry> DasEi: I've removed gdm (rc). is there some other gdm type package at work?
<mgt_90> DasEi: Doesn't removing ubuntu-desktop just remove the metapackage?
<hendry> voobscout: i can't see gdm in my runlevel, /etc/rc2.d, still it boots into a bullet proof dialog
<DasEi> mgt_90: gdm does also want to remove the desktop-meta
<DasEi> s*
<oCean_> hendry: I guees mv /etc/init/gdm.con /etc/init/gdm.conf.disable should do the trick
<oCean_> *guess
<hendry> "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" is the thing i want to get rid of
<DasEi> hendry: there are few login mnanagers, and you can also settle them to what you want, what is your goal ?
<Dr_Willis> the kernel/grub 'text' option will disable plymouth and disable any Xdm login manager also. and just get you to a console.
<hendry> DasEi: my goal is a tty
<DasEi> hendry: with no desktop at all ?
<hendry> DasEi: yes
<voobscout> hendry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477439 - basically you need to edit your gdm.conf
<hendry> i prefer to startx by hand
<hendry> voobscout: i don't even have gdm installed
<mgt_90> hendry: Edit /etc/default/grub and edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT by appending "text".
<DasEi> hendry: that'll be ubuntu-minimal only, on basic install : sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm ubuntu-desktop
<voobscout> hendry: the only way is to tell gdm "start on runlevel []" in gdm.conf
<iflema> !nox | hendry
<ubottu> hendry: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<DasEi> hendry: will be cleaner if you use the minimal or alternate installe in expertmode and just install the soft you want, there will always an overhead that way
<DasEi> be*
<voobscout> who knows how to uupdate a source package from git repo? debian/watch is empty
<hendry> aha! it's working now
<hendry> i don't know if it was the  mv /etc/init/gdm.con /etc/init/gdm.conf.disable or the text appendage
<mgt_90> hendry: Glad to hear you got it working.
<hendry> mgt_90: thanks =)
<collabra> sorry, Dr_Willis,... chese does work for audio as well as video
<collabra> cheese
<collabra> der....
<Dr_Willis> Cheese needs more silly effects :)
<collabra> :)
<kish> stupid crap
<kish> i shoudlnt havfe installed kubuntu-desktop
<kish> now i cant get rid of it
<kish> help!
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<kish> awesome
<bazhang> kish, see above
<kish> i love ubuntu ;)
<kish> thanks bazhang :P
<bazhang> welcome
<mgt_90> kish: Use aptitude in the future. It'll be a lot easier.
<kish> mgt_90, aptitude instad of apt-get?
<kish> i dont use the software center much
<JookieJenkins> Are there any serious differences between apt-get and aptitude?
<mgt_90> kish: Yes. If you use aptitude to install a metapackage like Kubuntu, aptitude can remove the metapackage and all of its individual packages as well.
<mgt_90> kish: It's a lot more aggressive in tracking dependencies.
<sacarlson> good new is I got my usb flash to boot using the "startup disk createor"  in Ubuntu 10.04.  bad news or the question is how do I install a persistent boot on a usb-flash?  I tried two attempts at it and failed.
<tangentcollision> 49% done on the testdisk, the tension rises...
<kish> well ok
<kish> having run aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop shows me 1 package
<kish> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 53.2kB will be freed.
<kish> heh the link said there should be a large number of packages
<mgt_90> kish: It only works if you installed with aptitude as well.
<kish> i think i installed it with apt-get
<mgt_90> kish: If you used apt-get, you have to remove each package individually.
<kish> looks like im gonna make a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> kish:  its not very hard to remove them...
<kish> Dr_Willis, by hand? individually?!
<mgt_90> kish: No real need for that. Some folks gave you a link to a command you ought to be able to just copy and paste.
<kish> it sounds difficult to the extreme
<Dr_Willis> are you that critical on disk space or somting?
<kish> hold on, let me reread that link
<mgt_90> kish: It's a really long command, but you can just paste and run.
<Dr_Willis> last i checked you removed one or 2 kde packages and  it then let you remove the others.. with a differnt command.
<kish> mgt_90, oh, with all the packages? great.
<Dr_Willis> I use kde and gnome apps both. so it really dosent matter to me much
<mgt_90> kish: Yeap.
<Dr_Willis> k3b is to handy to not have installed. :)
<hebz0rl> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TGwVWw4sZYI/AAAAAAAAA9g/yhu_nZjlIzM/s1600/d9m38bd_276cvt72tdc_b.png wtf should this be exactly the opposit like the install button under the hdd?
<anafall> how to access one linux pc via bluetooth rfcomm
<anafall> i mean use another linux pc as a dumb terminal through bluetooth rfcomm with two bt dongles
<Dr_Willis> anafall:  hmm.. never seen that done.
<oCean_> hebz0rl: what?
<kish> all right. it's time to login back in to gnome. thanks everyone (i'll be right back)
<lhavelund> OK; so I just did something... bad. I moved my /etc/group file in order to replace it with another. Needless to say, I now have no admin access. Halp?
<hebz0rl> oCean_, nevermind someone told me that the left picture is a cdrom drive (i think it looks more like an hdd but ok)
<zulax> i think i messed up my resolv.conf file, how can i reset it to default?
<oCean_> hebz0rl: ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Dr_Willis> Network manager rewrites mine as it gets new info :)
<hebz0rl> oCean_, the logo on the "cd" would really clarify this and it would reflect the logo on the screen on the right if you ask me ^^
<anafall> i did that with two bt dongles, but froze the ubuntu os
<goxen> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it reboots into a blank screen... any clues? this is the amd64 server version.
<zulax> Dr_Willis, i have only nameserver 10.42.43.1 right now
<goxen> under vmware
<zulax> previously i had 3 of them i guess
<zulax> Dr_Willis, and maybe because of this, i can use internet with ethernet chord,
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  all i got is 3 nameserver listings basially
<Dr_Willis> first is my router. other 2 are my isps
<zulax> i had them as well, now its just one,
<zulax> and after i plug my ethernet chord, nothing gets updated
<anafall> wireless bluetooth dumb terminal, no one did this before?
<hendry> i have allow-hotplug eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces but still it doesn't seem to dhcp a IP when i connect a network cable
<goxen> anafall: why bluetooth?
<ouyes> hi all
<anafall> cause i only need a vt100 terminal for another linux pc
<ouyes> is there a tool to encrypt my files except truecrypt?
<anafall> my own pc has ubuntu lucid installed
<hebz0rl> ouyes, try encfs
<lhavelund> So, I've removed my /etc/group file, which means I now no longer have sudo access. Can someone tell me how to restore this? Server version of Ubuntu.
<anafall> @ouyes, gpg
<goxen> I'm dumping 9.10... its a down grade from 9.04
<ouyes> hebz0rl, anafall thanks for your response, but are they GUI?
<anafall> gpg is commandline
<anafall> but shoud has gui frontend, just google it
<kish> okay im ba k
<hebz0rl> ouyes, encfs has kencfs but didnt try it
<kish> i have all those nasty kde programs installed
<sacarlson> ouyes: I use some plugin on gedit that encrypts and decypts just one file at a time.  Is that what you want?
<ouyes> GUI based and cross-platform(means It works both under ubuntu and windows),
<ouyes> sacarlson, nope
<hebz0rl> ouyes, encfs is *nix only i think gpg is the way to go then
<anafall> who could solve my problem ?
<sacarlson> ouyes: wow I see my nautilus can encypt and decrypt too but not sure nautilus runs in windows.
<anafall> use my linux pc as a dumb terminal for another linux pc with two bluetooth dongles
<anafall> wirelessly
<kish> doing apt-get autoremove now, mgt_90
<hebz0rl> sacarlson, there should be other guis for windows which use gpg
<kish> i still have stuff like okular and konqueror installed
<kish> dont like those at all!
<sacarlson> ouyes: oh and it's gpg encryption so I guess there would be somekind of windows gui that would work as hebz0rl says.
<mgt_90> kish: Keep the faith.
<leeping> Hi there, when I hit CTRL+C at a terminal in Lucid (to clear the command line or to quit a program), it prints out "^C" on the screen.  This is undesired behavior as I often cut + paste in the terminal.. can I turn this off somehow?
<iocor> how do I create an account which can only do ssh port forwarding and not execute any commands?
<Pirate_Hunter> im tyring to delete files that have been saved as tgz in /var/log/, however I only want the tgz files to be deleted and not the current new one, how would I go about doing so using the command line?
<lhavelund> !chroot | iocor
<ubottu> iocor: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lhavelund> iocor: that might be what you want.
<ouyes> thanks you guys, I will design mine
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  see if 'ls *.tgz' lists all you want to delete.. and if so 'sudo rm *.tgz'
<sacarlson> ouyes: design what?  nautilus not good enuf for you?  ruby has good libs for gpg also if you want some kind of a prototype.
<sacarlson> ouyes: and seahorse is the gui to setup the keys.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, if I for example tried rm denyhosts.* would that delete the current denyhosts file as well as the tgz?
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  Yes.. test  your patterns with 'ls whatever.*' or 'echo whatever.*' first
<sinurge> leeping, it takes a bit to get used to
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ouyes> sacarlson, I will design and code a tool for myself to encrypt files
<sacarlson> ouyes: oh and theres wija  the java cross platform tool for gpg
<replman> Hi! I have an ubuntu 10.04 server and would like it to automount usb-devices automatically (into /media?)
<sacarlson> replman: seems mine does that by default in 10.04
<replman> sacarlson: do you have the server version?
<sacarlson> replman: oh but mine is desktop
<realubot> Ubuntu's Update Manager sometimes hangs when I click Install. The wheel is rotating but the password dialog window never pops up. Why is doing like this?
<Dr_Willis> replman:  check the package manager. I recall there being some automount services you could use. but ive never tried them
<Dr_Willis> AUtomounting is handled by gnome or kde services i thought.
<Dr_Willis> replman:  you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server also.
<replman> Dr_Willis: ah, that might be the reason why the server version doesnt do it
<ouyes> sacarlson, thanks
<replman> That's a good idea, thank you
<DasEi> replman: it's automount,  set /dev/usb to /media in it's conf
<Dr_Willis> replman:  yep. I think ther eare some extra serices you can install to do it.
<Dr_Willis> !info automount
<ubottu> Package automount does not exist in lucid
<DasEi> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<DasEi> so autofs is packagename
<replman> DasEi: in wiki.ubuntuusers.de they say one shouldn't use /media because this directory will be blocked then
<sacarlson> replman: I think it's avahi-daemon
<DasEi> replman: fo a certain type of mount, like just usb's landing there, but can create any mountpoint you like, like /media/usb
<sacarlson> replman: nope I think I'm wrong  let me look again
<replman> looks like i have to install the autofs package?
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs5): dummy transitional package from autofs to autofs5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<replman> now i installed autofs and a process "automount" is running
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have an issue with wifi on an acer aspire 5100
 * tangentcollision gags
<sacarlson> replman: so your happy?  I think I found something.  seems the process is called hald but I can't find the package that installs it.  maybe autofs installed the hald demon
<tangentcollision> christ, I just got over telling someone how nasty acer aspires were
<replman> just trying...
<Laurenceb> its got an Atheros card
<sacarlson> replman: otherwise you might need to find what package hald is in
<Laurenceb> the wifi works ok if im just using a bit of bandwidth - a few kbps
<philinux> tangentcollision: Are they better now
<Laurenceb> anything more than that, say a webpage is loading, and it will start going really slow then disconnecting
<DasEi> sacarlson: hal is depreciated
<Laurenceb> problem repeats a few times then i cant connect at all, only solved by rebooting the machine
<Laurenceb> and ideas?
<anafall> Hi! How to use one linux pc as a dumb terminal for another linux pc with two bluetooth dongles wirelessly ?
<Laurenceb> irc works ok, presumably as its not using a lot of badwidth
<sacarlson> DasEi: well it's still installed and running on my ubuntu 10.04.  what replaces it.  and the package I found for hald is hal
<Dr_Willis> I thught hal got replaced in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> or it was being phased out for the most part
<tangentcollision> udev events now control us all!
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. i set the sys locale to romanian. the kbd also.. but i get a glitch .. in romanian, the letter t is followed by a t with cedilla ..the point is, the symbol itself is recognized,but diformed..can i custom modify the combination Alt + t to another symbol? i need it while working in openoffice
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: with what another package called hal?
<Dr_Willis> !udev
<tangentcollision> +-+ anxiety is killing me! I wish that testdisk was faster :P
<Dr_Willis> !info udev
<vagvaf> can anyone help me to set up a vpn connection with network manager?
<replman> looks like usbmount is what i'm searching for
<replman> autofs didn't work adhoc
<Dr_Willis> replman:  i think the other can do NFS and samba and other things also -
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ok I see that running on my system also udevd several times
<Dr_Willis> adhoc wireless?
<megt_19> hi !
<megt_19> i want to learn something about linux dists. is it safe for us to use adblock, noscripts add ons for our open-source brosers ?l
<tangentcollision> yes
<tangentcollision> why would it not be?
<oxidkor> hello I have a question - why ubuntu does NOT have the /opt directory in its file system hierarchy?
<tangentcollision> !info opt
<ubottu> opt (source: opt): Options Parsing Tool library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19-1.1 (lucid), package size 73 kB, installed size 264 kB
<jay_> could someone familiar with tablets take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556698
<tangentcollision> you know, I don't know, oxidkor
<Flannel> oxidkor: It does
<erUSUL> oxidkor: i surely have it
<erUSUL> oxidkor: you removed it by mistake?
<sacarlson> replman: make sure you have udev installed also.
<oxidkor> I am on lucid and I dont see it
<anafall> rfcomm
<anafall> rfcomm serial console
<megt_19>  tangentcollision you told me ?
<erUSUL> oxidkor: sudo mkdir /opt/
<erUSUL> oxidkor: there i fixed that for you
<oxidkor> erUSUL: that way will do?
<oxidkor> is that easy?
<oxidkor> :)
<tangentcollision> megt_19: I told you what?
<tangentcollision> pardon if I don't remember much, my mind is still jarred by the notion that I may have lost an entire terrabyte of information
<oxidkor> erUSUL: don't I have to have a some kind of system code in order to make that /opt directory recognizable for the system?
<megt_19>  tangentcollision:  ok. nothing... i was wrong..
<erUSUL> oxidkor: sure ;)
<erUSUL> oxidkor: no; it is just a dir like any other of the system
<oxidkor> erUSUL: thanks
<tyrus> afternoon guys
<tyrus> trust you are well
<tyrus> i have a small issue on ubuntu 10.04
<BromaxSux> hi all
<replman> ah, this usbmount is not bad
<replman> all i had to do is apt-get install usbmount
<MichealH> tyrus: Ask it :)
<tyrus> i did an update yesterday and now my sound isnt working for some strange reason
<replman> i didn't recognize that it run already after that
<MichealH> tyrus: I has happened to me too
<replman> but it automatically mounted my usb device
<tyrus> really MichaelH
<Maletor> How might I be able to set it up so that I can have just grub2 on a USB stick and then boot to a RAID5 in my computer?
<tyrus> and my usb devices arent detecting at all
<oxidkor> erUSUL: with your way of creating the directories in the fsh, the same method applies to for instance, /mnt because there is no /mnt either?_
<tyrus> am really fiddling around but cant find any reasonable solution
<realubot> How do I update Ubuntu from Terminal using aptitude safe-upgrade whitout installing ALL updates avaiable? I wnat to get a list of new updates and be able to exclude some of them.
<tyrus> my sound icon also disappeared
<Techathy> I've got a bit of a sound problem with ubuntu; playing back a simple sine wave in ubuntu with everything in alsamixer maxed out get a -27db signal & in windows I get a -3db signal. Alsa reports the card is an  HDA Intel with a Realtek ALC888 chipset but while I can find people having the same problem I can't find any information on how to increase the audio output.
<jrib> how do I disable encryption of home directories/
<tyrus> but the funny thing is that with headphones it works great
<tyrus> problem is with the external speakers
<MichealH> tyrus: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9435887&postcount=4
<tyrus> the sound card is detected and everything in dmsg shows that the card is detected
<robbit10> Does anyone know of a program that would keep me updated via Google Reader, in the system tray?
<oxidkor> erUSUL: sorry /mnt exits
<oxidkor> :P
<RoyK> hi all. how can I remove an entry from grub2?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> which entry RoyK ?
<Maletor> How might I be able to set it up so that I can have just grub2 on a USB stick and then boot to a RAID5 in my computer?
<RoyK> Dr_Willis: this is a laptop with dual boot win7/ubuntu, and grub2 detects a vista partition, which really is a windows install partition, which I do _not_ want to boot from
<Dr_Willis> you can install grub2 to a flash drive. and make a custome grub.cfg for it.  But im not sure about how to access the kernelks and boot files from a raid5
<Dr_Willis> You could proberly copy all the /boot/ files to the flash drive also
<masterjail> Hi, anyone here used foremost anytime?
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: When I run the installer could I just select the flash drive as my /boot partition and it should set up grub.cfg correctly?
<MichealH> tyrus: Have you tried my link?
<MichealH> tyrus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9435887&postcount=
<MichealH> *http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9435887&postcount=4
<daniel86> hi, I need to disable SMI and I'm afraid that my cpu would overheat, how do I set cpu fan to max speed?
<kairoux> bonjour !
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  Hmm.. You could do that.. also at the END of the installer theres a advanced button. Be sure to tell it the proper place for it to install the GRUB mbr to.
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: I would be using alternate so that I could set up RAID5.
<ectospasm> the quest to get Oracle 11g with SQL Developer installed led me to this:  http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/databaseappdev-vm-161299.html
<Dr_Willis> RoyK:  i recall some grub2 docs.guides mentiongin how to tweak that. Personally I take the grub.cfg it generated and cut out the windows  parts i DO want and put in /etc/grub.d/40_custome   then disable the 30_osprober so it never tries to add windows back. It juzt iuses my Custome entries.
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  no idea on that then. I dont use raids. and i rarely use the alt..  Why not just make a /boot/ partition thats not on the raid?
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: i've used it a few times
<Maletor> I guess that's the best idea. 3 partitions altogether 100MB /boot 10GB Swap and the rest for root
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: did you get to recover what you lost?
<Maletor> make the /boot raid1 and the swap raid1
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: it was a fat partition so yeah, some images were garbaged but otherwise it was ok
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i go extreme with /boot/ i keep an iso file there of ubuntu. I then set up Grub2 to 'boot' in an emergancy :)
<davidelv> are there any danger involved in using encrypted home?
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  my /boot/ is 2gb :)
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: i'd have a 10Gb root and use the rest for /home
<ectospasm> davidelv: if you lose your key (-;
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: did you use it with Ubuntu Rescue Remix live cd or which way?
<Dr_Willis> davidelv:  dont lose your passkey... and it can be harder to recover if the system gets trashed
<Maletor> so 4 partitions?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<ubuntu> I'm trying to recover a Debian Sid system, but I'm forced to use a Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, as it's the only one I have now, and for some reason I can't chroot. The broken system is amd64 but the CD is i386; might that be the reason?
<DGM> Dr_Willis: thats a really nice idea
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: just used the livecd, installed foremost from the repo and used it
<davidelv> thx.. I guess ill go with encrypted home on my uni laptop
<roscogruen> could someone give me the commands to "mount /dev/sda*/ /mnt/mymount/" at start up?  i think it gets put in fstab file but not sure?
<roscogruen> and not a link please
<Dr_Willis> DGM:  yep. I make a generic 'rescue.iso' entry and a testing.iso entry. i can just take any ubuntu variant. rename theiso. put it in /boot/ and reboot and test it out
<ectospasm> davidelv: I keep an encrypted directory, usually no need to encrype everything in /home/<username>  .... I ain't that paranoid
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<roscogruen> i've read 20 links
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  edit fstab.. have fun..
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  its not very complex
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: why do 4 partitions? in case my root blows up?
<ectospasm> roscogruen: I hate to say it, "man fstab"
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/whatever /media/mountpoint  options 0 0
<ectospasm> roscogruen: and "man mount"
<_DGM_> or google for them :)
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: i've never had a seperate /boot partition personally
<davidelv> ectospasm: ok maybe not a bad idea, I have all my data in one folder anyways (dropbox)
<davidelv> ectospasm: how do you encrypt one folder?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: seperate /home partition makes reinstalls easier and backups easier too
<penn> hello
<ectospasm> davidelv: ecryptfs will do it for you, automatically
<penn> anyone
<ectospasm> !ask | penn
<ubottu> penn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Maletor> So you are saying now not to put the /boot on the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> penn: you haven't asked a question.
<davidelv> ahh easy :)
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: If I set it up without a separate /home can I always set it up that way later?
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis: is it fstab that i put command to mount this folder?  i want to mount it so samba picks it up
<ectospasm> davidelv: don't take my word for it, googel ubuntu ecryptfs to be sure
<penn> Mast ask a question here?
<ectospasm> roscogruen: /etc/fstab will let you say "mount /mount/point"
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you can but its a bit messy, there are guides but if you intend to have one later you may as well implement it now
<roscogruen> would a firewall keep samba from working?
<ectospasm> roscogruen: yep
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: i'm using live cd and did "sudo aptitude install foremost" but 0 packages has to be installed... so I think foremost is included with 10.04 version of Ubuntu Rescue Remix... anyway i added universe repo and tried to install again with the same result... then i used foremost like explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost but i get the message "Processing: stdin" and a "|" symbol on the line below and i don't think so
<ectospasm> roscogruen: well, possibly
<ActionParsnip> penn: this is ubuntu support so you are either here to help or you have a question
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: it's in the universe repo
<jacks__> I get a half gnome-panel, don't understand why this isn't fixed yet
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  fstab is not commands.. its a database that mount uses.
<ibrahim-kasem> Why compressing a file to a zip file doesnt change its size ?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  not all data is compressable
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: I added this repo like explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories, do you think is ok this way?
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: you don't need pipe characters in the use of foremost
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  what if yo  ZIp a Zip?
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, like mp3 song for example ? how can i compress it
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: why not run: dpkg -l | grep fore   to se if it's installed?? This would save you a lot of time
<ubun7u> is there any other location where apt repositories sources are kept?
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, I will try to zip a zip okay
<masterjail> ok, i'm going to see
<ubun7u> except for /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:   Short answer.. You proberly dont.
<roscogruen> ectospasm: so, sudo gedit /etc/fstab/
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, probably what ?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  you are proberly not going to compress iot any further.
<ubun7u> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubun7u: you can also have list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<philinux> ectospasm: you should use gksudo with gui apps like gedit
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, yes you can zip it only once
<ubun7u> k
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, so is there anything that I can do ?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  and if you gain no compression.. then what have you gained...
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis: and ectospasm i've got fstab up
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  reencode it.. if you wanted to. I dont see the point in even trying.
<itsux2bu> ibrahim-kasem, i think you will find that zipping a mp3 files won't save any hard drive space
<ubun7u> yes
<teliti> Hello. I do have a netbook with a bcm4315 chipset. normally the hardware-driver-installer shows me two drivers: b24 and sta. But this install I only see the sta driver. How do I get the b24 driver? In synaptic I only could find the fwcutter for the b24 driver ...?
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  read the entries.. learn the layout.. cut/paste and edit to make new entries. :)
<ibrahim-kasem> itsux2bu, i want to zip it and email it but like you said the space is still the same
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  sso theres no point in zipping it then.
<Dr_Willis> teliti:  does the sta driver not work?
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, how can i rencode it please ?
<itsux2bu> only reason to zip is if you have several you want to send as a group
<teliti> No, sadly not
<Dr_Willis> teliti:  i had an odd laptop. that used the sta driver.. but the silly sta module wouldent autoload.. not sure why that was
<teliti> It is strange, I always have to install the b24 driver first, after it the sta driver - then it works *g*
<itsux2bu> ibrahim-kasem, re-encode an mp3 file?
<teliti> only b24 does not work too *g* and only sta the same result hehe
<Dr_Willis> teliti:  yea. I had similer issues.. but that laptop is now gone. :)
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: I aborted the execution i was doing and got a file named audit.txt (0 bytes) and a lot of directories (named avi, bmp, dll, doc ...) ... I did "dpkg -l | grep fore" and yes, foremost is installed... do you recommend me i try again or what? :S
<sacarlson> teliti: I'm not sure this is what you need it's one digit off of your broadcom but I think they have the solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/449268
<ActionParsnip> masterjail: yes, let it run dude, it'll take HOURS if you are working on a platter based drive
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis: are you saying i should understand /etc/fstab or learn it then edit it?  not possible.  and i don't want to do another reinstall b/c i "used my judgement."
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  you dont want to learn a fundamental aspect of linux?
<Dr_Willis>  fstab is rather straight forwar4d in its layout. and configuration
<masterjail> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try again...
<ectospasm> philinux: why are you telling me?  I live dangerously and run vim in a sudo -i shell (-;<
<Dr_Willis> There used to be some gui tool for altering the fstab.. but i forget where it even was at.  I do recall it causing more damage then manually editing the fstab
<niteye> are there any MSN clients that support the groups feature?, aMSN shows it as a feature on their site but i tried the latest version and it isn't in there
<tangentcollision> no data recovered on terrabyte harddrive *anhero*
<ectospasm> roscogruen: /etc/fstab isn't difficult.  It's basically a table, with tab-separated fields.
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis: i suffered severe brain damage in 2007.  logical thought is very hard anymore
<teliti> thx for helping both of you :-)
<tyrus> sorry MichaelH
<tyrus> i did try the link but in my installation i dont have the said file
<adrix> hi
<adrix> jest tu ktoś ??
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Schmorgluck> yeah, that would be better
<adrix> :p
<_DGM_> durka
<Gulah> hi ppl
<ibrahim-kasem_> Gulah, hi
<Gulah> I have a problem with booting my computer, can someone help me
<Schmorgluck> I'm starting to consider reverting back to Karmic
<Gulah> i-ve searched the net but I can-t find a solution
<Schmorgluck> describe
<Gulah> i get a read error when i boot my pc
<Gulah> I also have windows installed
<Gulah> "read error"
<Gulah> i-m using my computer trough a live-usb
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<mgt_90> KomiaPoika: There isn't one.
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, it doesn't exist unless you generate one
<Schmorgluck> KomiaPoika, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428788
<tyrus> I dont understand how a simple update can get rid of sound on lucid lynx
<tyrus> if i may ask, should i be running pulseaudio or alsa
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<tyrus> because none of them seem to solve my issues
<Schmorgluck> I feel your pain, tyrus
<LinuxGuy2009> Can the alternate CD be used to upgrade any previous installation to the newest, or does it only work with the last previous release only or something?
<KomiaPoika> thanks
<Gulah> can someone help me_
<ActionParsnip> tyrus: pulseaudio runs notop of alsa
<tyrus> thanks Schmorgluck
<Schmorgluck> I personally am rid of material acceleration since I upgraded to Lucid
<tyrus> so how do i resolve this guys?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  I think you can do LTS => LTS  or you have to go from one release to the next... not  'any' to the latest.
<tyrus> i have spent all night tweaking with configs and its just a pain
<ActionParsnip> tyrus: could try the latest alsa from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<tyrus> hmmm
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: Ok I just wanted to check. Thanks.
<tyrus> lemme give it a shot ActionParsnip
<AcePreshaw> hey i wod likm to report an bug wiw 10.04 my pc is an QC-61
<_DGM_> AcePreshaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ActionParsnip> AcePreshaw: ubuntu-bug packagename
<AcePreshaw> GOMNE
<AcePreshaw> is GONME
<_DGM_> gomne? XD
<Dr_Willis> i think it needs tobe a bit narrowerd down more then just 'a bug in gnome'
<AcePreshaw> yea
<Schmorgluck> so, since I upgraded to Lucid, I have no more access to material acceleration
<Schmorgluck> it's been months, now
<AcePreshaw> is kiled my pc
<bazhang> !work | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Schmorgluck> I told myself it would be fixed eventually, but it's starting to feel a bit long
<AcePreshaw> is an ded Gome
<_DGM_> my touchscreen has been borked for over a year :P i'm not holding my breath tbh
<kish> mgt_90, found a way to remove everything apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installed.
<bazhang> AcePreshaw, without some details there is not any help forthcoming
<kish> maybe i should share the knowledge
<_DGM_> a gnome killed his pc apparently
<kish> heh
<kish> a gnome bastard
<bazhang> kish, watch the language
<kish> heh
<Schmorgluck> I've found a bug report on launchpad that seemed to be exactly the one I had, but on further checking my symptoms are not exactly the same
<_DGM_> heh indeed
<Schmorgluck> I'm not sure it's sufficiently different to justify a new bug report
<ActionParsnip> Schmorgluck: log your bug, if its a duplicate it will be marked as on
<Schmorgluck> is there a way to link to the other bug, mentioning they are possibly related?
<ActionParsnip> *one
<AcePreshaw> Installed 10.04 will not load Gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> Schmorgluck: not sure, i'd ask in #launchpad
<Schmorgluck> good idea
<_DGM_> ugh dhcp and ssh dont like eachother xD it keeps telling me the host has changed
<ActionParsnip> AcePreshaw: ok, what happens when you log in?
<AcePreshaw> is the wallpaer
<AcePreshaw> an is dos not load
<ActionParsnip> AcePreshaw: if you press ALT+F2 can you run: nautilus
<_DGM_> does anybody know a proper way with compiz to have a different background for each workspace? i found a few things that makes me install crap but the desktop cube was ment to support it as i thought.. but it doesnt
<bazhang> _DGM_, possible if I recall, the guys in #compiz were talking about it
<AcePreshaw> my dads m8 did for me i wanting to bug report it
<TiK> question: how do I remove keyrights.. I set skype to boot on startup and got a keyring and have no idea what the password is
<Dr_Willis> AcePreshaw:  you need tobe a little more clear. WHat is your native language also? What version of Ubuntu are you using and whats your video card?
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  You want to remove the users keyring/settings and password? theres a file in the home dir.. but i cant recall where its at.
<_DGM_> TiK: you set up the keyring password the first time you entered any kind of password and told ubuntu to save it
<_DGM_> TiK: for example with wireless lan
<TiK> DGM: I never have
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  someone did. :)
<_DGM_> it didn't magicly password itself
<TiK> it new to me today
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  i find i often just see the dialog and automatically enter my password (thus setting it the first time) out of habbit
<TiK> I jsut enternet in password they were wrong so i hit cancle and got in
<Dr_Willis> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<_DGM_> i havent set one at all on my laptop.. its annoying if you have wlan
<Dr_Willis> that will reset the keyring.
<noob_> I accidently removed the icon for the gnome network manager from the panal, how do I add it to the panal again?
<TiK> Dr_Willis: that won
<TiK> t mess up anything?
<TiK> noob: easy\
<_DGM_> TiK: no.. it will "forget" all your saved passwords
<TiK> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ursus_> Hello, I would like to use gnomecatalog, but when trying to import from disk, I got error message: "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_icon'
<ursus_> "
<ursus_> How could I solve this?
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  it erases all saved passwords and stuff stored in the keyring
<TiK> Dr_Willis: what about my automatic login
<ActionParsnip> ursus_: is there a bug logged for it?
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  that has nothing to do with the keyring
<tyrus>  ActionParsnip done
<TiK> oh ok
<tyrus> do i need to do a reboot
<tyrus> ?
<tyrus> or just restarting pulseaudio
<tyrus> ?
<noob_> Tik: I tried that in the terminal but nothing happened
<ursus_> ActionParsnip, I see this message when I start the program from terminel
<TiK> noob: uhm
<ActionParsnip> ursus_: is there a bug logged for it in launchpad?
<TiK> noob: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ursus_> I didn't see it.
<tangentcollision> okay, so imagine if would a posh country club, where the rich get high and the poor get snubbed, and I don't have a mouse because some junkie stole it, how would I go about my work, like, how would I go about getting mousekeys turned on?
<ActionParsnip> ursus_: http://bugs.launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> _DGM_, delete the lines in ~/.ssh/known_hosts . then ssh into the pc you want to connect and you will be asked if you want a new one, choose yes and you will connect
<_DGM_> BluesKaj: thanks but yea i know :) its just annoying to do that every day :P
<tangentcollision> I'm asking a serious question
<tangentcollision> I don't have a mouse right now, I need mouse keys
<ikonia> tangentcollision: then ASK a serious question, instead of talking about junkies
<tangentcollision> how do I enable it
<BluesKaj> _DGM_, then you must be doin a lot of clean installs ")
<ikonia> tangentcollision: what is your question
<tangentcollision> how do I enable it
<tangentcollision> mouse keys
<ikonia> tangentcollision: enable what
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, Hi there, can you help with gnome-ppp please I always get the message modem is not responding
<ikonia> tangentcollision: what are mouse keys
<ursus_> ActionParsnip, no, there isn't
<tangentcollision> oh god, really?
<_DGM_> BluesKaj: i've done a bunch but its mostly the ip changing :P
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: I can certainly try, I'm a little rusty, what's up
<iflema> tangentcollision hold shift and press num lock
<noob_> TiK: cheers for that
<tangentcollision> mousekeys, it's an accessability feature for just such an occasion
<Dr_Willis> theres a way to use the numpad as a mouse.. but i cant recall the combo to enable it
<tangentcollision> iflema: thank you
<Dr_Willis> whats the click keys then ? :)
<tangentcollision> christ, it's like you can't have a slight hint of humor
<_DGM_> you either buy a mouse or you work in the console
<BluesKaj> _DGM_, ever considerd a static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: you mean OSK?
<tangentcollision> I haven't found the OSK yet
<_DGM_> _DGM_: ye maybe i should. I have on my servers but not on the desktops
<bazhang> tangentcollision, this is not the joke channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, I have installed the modem driver on my lucid 10.04 but when i press on connect I get a message saying modem is not responding
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: what type of modem is it ?
<JameZ7> can someone tell me the name of the the nice menu to make ubuntu like the Mac
<Dr_Willis> Hmm  shift + numlock - lets you move pointer with the numpad. but im not sure how you r and l click
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, in my laptop modem hp dv6 1045ee
<JameZ7> its like picture icons
<bazhang> JameZ7, avant window navigator?
<abhinav> JameZ7: cairo-dock ?
<TiK> hmmm
<iflema> Dr_Willis 5 is l 44click
<TiK> i don't like this keyring bs
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, this is the lspci out put http://pastebin.com/4iyyAjg1
<ActionParsnip> ursus_: log a new one then to get it resolved, sounds like a bug to me
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i tell ubuntu to open .C files with geany by default? properties of single file doesn't work
<iflema> Dr_Willis ins rclick =)
<sinurge> when i used jaunty it had a different start up like a progress bar if i need to get that for lucid or maverick how do i get it donw
<TiK> also: I had no defual.keyright file
<vegombrei> hi i wanna know whats the difference between ubuntu for netbook and desktop? can i install the desktop version on my sont vaio?
<ursus_> ActionParsnip, thankst
<ibrahim-kasem__> vegombrei, download the desktop edition
<Dr_Willis> iflema:  yea sort of thing not a good idea to be testing while in a irc window. :) i almost cut/pasted  40 lines
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: I actually can't see a modem in that hardware list, I'm reading on the web that the modem is part of the HD audio controller that does not have linux support
<tangentcollision> Dr_Willis: no joking in this channel
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  in th forum thread i saw.. some one else said that
<Dr_Willis> tangentcollision:  i made a joke? never noticed..
<bazhang> tangentcollision, let it go
<vegombrei> ibrahim-ka is it that the netbook edition is specially designed for laptops only?
<lamalex> Can anyone help me access my lucid encrypted home from my maverick partition?
<aeon-ltd> vegombrei: yes, thet are the same except the easy trackpad friendly interface on the netbook version
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, but linmodems gave me a link to a file and when i use this command in the terminal "sudo agrsm-test" i get a message telling me that modem is detected i will pastebinit
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: please do, I'm only going by what I read on the internet, I've got no experience with this actual modem
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  the main differance is teh default interface.
<Cornwall> Hi, My friend has a macbook pro. Out of the box, two finger right-click worked fine but I seem to have messed it up. I don't know what package is affected: can I dpkg-reconfigure something? I've tried reconfiguring xorg synaptics and deleting the xorg.conf file but I can't seem to get it to work.
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, please visit this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/481437/
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  ive used normal versions on netbooks.. and netvook versions on desktop/laptops.  You canhave  the normal ubuntu desktop and netbook interfaces on both if you wanted.
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: let me have a read
<vegombrei> brb
<Cornwall> to add, two-finger tapping works as a right click and scrolling still works
<andrew_708476> Is there anyone good with using Ubuntu in here
<TiK> Dr_Willis: the password was my shell login.. weird
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  be a bit more exacting in your questions
<bazhang> andrew_708476, ask a question
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: look at lines 18 - 20 on that paste, that's the key
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  as i mentioned - that dialog pops up and people often just see the term password.. and enter their login password autmatically setting the thing to be their normal password
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, I have to give permission  to /dev/ttySAGR' ?
<rookfood> does the alt+f1 shortcut to the applications menu work for others in 10.04? it doesn't seem to be working for me
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: it's not permission, it's because the module can't be inserted
<andrew_708476> can someone do something for me I have tryed myself so manny times but everytime I have tryed it has not downloaded.  If someone can try and download Tor for me for Ubuntu
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, and can i fix that please ?
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  there was a Tor wiki page i followed ages ago that worked.. but how are you trying todownload tor?
<Cornwall> rookfood: Do you have compiz enabled? It might need specifying
<TiK> Dr_Willis: strange eh
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem__: I'm not sure, depends why it can't be inserted
<Cornwall> rookfood: the settings manager should have "gnome integration" ticked
<andrew_708476> http://www.torproject.org/download-unix.html.en
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  happens to me all the time. :)
<andrew_708476> on that web page
<TiK> Dr_Willis: no big deal now that I know the password
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor andrew_708476
<ibrahim-kasem__> ikonia, thank you very much I will contact linmodems and see what i can do
<andrew_708476> thanks
<rookfood> Cornwall: actually, this reminds me that i'm using  xfwm4 and its compositor. i imagine i'll need to find a solution through that.
<bazhang> andrew_708476, welcome
<Cornwall> rookfood: Oh, well my xfce experience is much less so than Gnomes :). Sorry!
<andrew_708476> nope it wont download
<rookfood> Cornwall: np! thanks a lot for helping me to clarify the nature of my issue.
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  you added the repo line to your surces.list ? and updated the listing? -->  deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<andrew_708476> no
<bazhang> andrew_708476, you have to add the repo
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  then you need to reread and follow the directions
<Dr_Willis> in /etc/apt/sources.list add line  at bottom ---> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<Dr_Willis> If you are using 10.04 that is...
<andrew_708476> but wihich one should I download
<andrew_708476> for Ubuntu
<bazhang> andrew_708476, read the link please
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  you add the line to the repos listing file.. Update the listing.. then sudo apt-get install tor
<Ardin> so, looking into getting a new laptop. which is better on ubuntu, intel graphics or new ati graphics.
<bazhang> andrew_708476, what version of Ubuntu; the instructions are quite clear
<IdleOne> andrew_708476: adding deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main to your /etc/sources.list is what tells ubuntu where to go and download the package, in this case the tor package.
<KomiaPoika> which port in /dev is the serial port?
<Dr_Willis> KomiaPoika:  /dev/ttyS# where # is often 1 through 4
<Dr_Willis> unless you got other specia serial devices
<blazer1980> Why does the gnome look on the login screen change when you do "Switch user" in Ubuntu 10.4?
<andrew_708476> you go to download it and it takes you to another page and the repeats it over and over again
<bazhang> andrew_708476, did you check the link?
<andrew_708476> yes
<logan_wolf> hey guys
<logan_wolf> I have a problem
<bazhang> andrew_708476, several people have already told you exactly what to do
<logan_wolf> I am running lucid on my box
<logan_wolf> and I am not able to mount my externat drive
<logan_wolf> what could be the issue
<logan_wolf> ???
<andrew_708476> well I have Schizophrenia and sometimes need a bit more help
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor andrew_708476
<bazhang> andrew_708476, take your time and read that link
<KomiaPoika> Dr_Willis: thx
<blazer1980> Why does the gnome look on the login screen change when you do "Switch user" in Ubuntu 10.4?	
<TiK> logan_wolf: it doesnt auto mount?
<oliver_> i installed vlc 1.1.3 today and i cannot use opengl so it's not so good quality
<oliver_> help
<bazhang> oliver_, installed from where and how
<logan_wolf> TiK, No man
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  you DONT directly download tor from that site.. You enable the repository and use teh package manager to install it.
<TiK> oliver_: opengl has to be supporter by your videocard
<logan_wolf> TiK, there is no change
<TiK> logan_wolf: interesting...
<oliver_> TIK: in vlc 1.0 it's work
<logan_wolf> TiK, I think the drive is dead
<andrew_708476> this is the link it take me to http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en but it keeps on go and repeating its self again and again
<bazhang> oliver_, and you installed it from where? how?
<logan_wolf> TiK, what do you suggest
<bazhang> andrew_708476, not that link
<oliver_> bazhang: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vlc-1-1-3-in-ubuntu-10-049-10.html
<TiK> logan_wolf: try maually mounting it mount -t ntfs /dev/sd?? /media/external
<bazhang> oliver_, from source? PPA? where
<TiK> i dunno which sd it is
<oliver_> bazhang: PPA
<logan_wolf> TiK, hmmm I think that could be an option
<bazhang> oliver_, you contacted the PPA maintainer? those are totally at your own risk, you realize
<bazhang> oliver_, if 1.0 worked why go outside normal package management?
<Skaag> Hello! :)
<aeon-ltd> hi
<blazer1980> Hello, can anyone please help me?
<blazer1980> Why does the gnome look on the login screen change when you do "Switch user" in Ubuntu 10.4?	
<aeon-ltd> blazer1980: different prefs for each user
<oliver_> bazhang: vlc 1.1.3 can use the GPU
<bazhang> oliver_, you said it did not work.
<blazer1980> aeon-ltd: I only have one user setup
<bazhang> oliver_, try to contact the PPA maintainer
<andrew_708476> bazhang  sorry if I ask to much but can you get the web address on the actual page that you can download on please
<Oer> oliver, vlc 1.1.3 is not suitable for kernel < 2.6.34 ??
<lds> what ppa?
<oliver_> bazhang: alright, thx :)
<bazhang> andrew_708476, its not a web download page
<rotham> How can I create a script that will reinstall all of the software I want after I reformat  and upgrade to 10.x?
<rotham> or what can I do to achieve the same effect...?
<blazer1980> aeon-ltd: can I make it the same look as when I login when the computer boots?
<bazhang> !clone | rotham
<ubottu> rotham: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> Tor install notes --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481446/
<rotham> o snap awesome
<rotham> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<andrew_708476> I've got Tor on windows and I want to put it on Ubuntu
<rotham> o sorry for doing that in channel
<BluesKaj> rotham, why reformat, whynot just upgrade ?
<aeon-ltd> blazer1980: not sure but it should be in a config file somewhere, prob in /etc/gdm
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  so follow the directions at the page.. and check out the notes i just posted
<bazhang> andrew_708476, add the repos to your sources.list as described in the link
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476: Tor install notes --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481446/
<ouyes> hi all when I was playing a move ,there was a warn saying "you are using an old version of mplayer ......",  what is that? how to update to the lastest one?
<ouyes> movie
<rotham> i have ubuntu installed inside windows
<rotham> and the windows install is totally broken
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  proberly not worth worrying about
<rotham> i have to reformat anyway
<andrew_708476> whats the sources list
<Vigo_> rotham: clone is the answer, I also suggest a backup before making any changes that are system wide or affect the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  it may be time to learn some ubuntu basics befor you go messing with TOR.
<bazhang> andrew_708476, did you read the notes link just given to you?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<blazer1980> aeon-ltd: thanks. let me try that
<bazhang> andrew_708476, reading the provided links is a must
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, maybe
<rotham> yeah... im reformatting the whole system
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  i dont think i made any mistakes in the notes. :)  i may of missed a comment # :P
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, if he does not read the notes, not sure how he will progress this
<Vigo_> rotham: *nix only or a dual boot?
<BluesKaj> !who | rotham
<ubottu> rotham: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> or the other links even
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, any lucky baserds who have managed to get this gpu working under ubuntu ? A0751h-52Bk
<bazhang> GrimmVarg, language please
<mikebeecham_> hi guys...does anyone know what font is used for "Ubuntu - Linux for Human beings"?
<mikebeecham_> or is there an art channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-artwork
<ikonia> mikebeecham_: #ubuntu-artwork maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham_:  there an Ubuntu font :) in the works
<lds> where are you from
<rotham> Vigo_ : I dunno... dual boot would be cool but Ive never done it and need to do something fast.. bunch of deadlines coming up
<GrimmVarg> bazhang: I respectfully ignore your request
<rotham> Vigo_  How hard is it to setup dual boot
<BluesKaj> !dualboot  | rotham
<ubottu> rotham: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Vigo_> rotham: Is easy'ish
<IdleOne> GrimmVarg: ignoring the request to watch your language is not advisable
<Vigo_> !dual boot | rotham
<rotham> will photoshop run with Wine?
<Vigo_> !dualboot | rotham
<ubottu> rotham: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rotham> cs4
<ibrahim-kasem__> Vigo_, BluesKajthe bot is having a nap hahaha
<GrimmVarg> i said, basterd. It meand a man who has an unknow father, what is this, the christain society  or something
<GrimmVarg> fuck this
<BluesKaj> ibrahim-kasem__, too many cooks :)
<Vigo_> sleepy time for the space bot....
<Maletor> I need help removing my LVM while preserving my data. Since I can't unmount /var I've booted into the Live CD. Where do I proceed from here?
<tyrus> ok guys am back
<mikebeecham_> lds, who? me?
<tyrus> installed the ppa unstable version of pulseaudio
<tyrus> but there is still no sound
<ikonia> tyrus: the PPA version is not supported here
<tyrus> why is it so difficult to get sound on ubuntu in this day and age
<tyrus> well someone suggested i try it
<ikonia> tyrus: you need to make sure you have a card that is well supported it
<ikonia> tyrus: if I tell you to jump off a bridge would you do it ?
<ikonia> tyrus: need to make sure you verify the instructions you are doing
<tyrus> :(
<tyrus> no ikonia i wont
<creat0r>  There is something similar to dreamweaver in linux (ubuntu)?
<tyrus> here are my details
<tyrus> ikonia, am running lucid lynx
<bazhang> creat0r, aptana studio
<tyrus> on a hp 620
<ikonia> creat0r: web dev tools (in my view) are lacking in Linux in general, there are some though
<TiK> question
<tyrus> i had sound until yesterday when i run an update which included a kernel upgrade
<tyrus> upon reboot no sound :(
<ikonia> tyrus: ok, so the correct thing to do would be log a bug against that kernel upgrade
<TiK> question: how do  play MMS1 and MMS2 videos in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> reboot back to the old kernel?
<ikonia> tyrus: you've voided the debugging using PPA's
<Vigo_> creat0r: There are many many programs that are *nix that work fine.
<tyrus> hmm.....
<tyrus> spilt milk it looks like it...though i must admit even when i did a fresh installation of the same
<ubuntu> how do i install ati drivers at xcrash? i am in live system now, but my new ubuntu install crashes when i reboot
<tyrus> i had to really struggle to get sound up and running
<tyrus> which wasnt the case previously
<creat0r> Vigo: like what give just 3 ? :S
<ikonia> tyrus: it all depends on how well your hardware is supported by linux
<ikonia> tyrus: that's the underlying truth of most base issues
<tyrus> ikonia:are you saying HP isnt ideally supported by ubuntu?
<ubuntu> my ati video card crashes at boot. live system works fine. can someone help me get this going?
<ikonia> tyrus: HP isn't a hardware model, check the sound card model/make/chipset
<Vigo_> creat0r: http://directory.fsf.org/category/web/ :> alot more than three.
<ubuntu> ati hardware help please
<tyrus> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_ting_> Hi
<tyrus> ikonia thats the soundcard as per lspci -vv
<ikonia> !ati | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Maletor> How do I chroot from a live cd to my computer? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 just hangs.....
<ikonia> tyrus: intel devices are normally quite well supported, some the HD audio devices aren't properly in the kernel yet though
<ubuntu> ikonia, that doesnt help. ive been there
<ikonia> ubuntu: you didn't ask a question so I can't give better help
<ubuntu> i did
<nobuy> if you buy a intel cpu with a built-in gpu, you will get screwed too
<ubuntu> ikonia, i did, noone was paying attention
<tyrus> ikonia:thats the thing all am asking how to get basic sound on this machine
<nobuy> the kernel is too old
<ikonia> ubuntu: you just said "ati help"
<ikonia> nobuy: no you won't
<ubuntu> ikonia, look above that
<nobuy> hahaha
<_ting_> could anyone help me? I had the ubuntu 9.04 and my hdmi audio was working properlly but a few weeks ago i updated my system to the ubuntu 10, and now i dont know how to make my hdmi audio working
<tyrus> _ting_ am also having the same issue here
<_ting_> i tried to follow several solution but none of them work for me
<tyrus> though mine involves basic sound
<ikonia> tyrus: I fully understand what you're saying, but you need to do a little research on the card make/model and it's support
<ikonia> tyrus: the fact that you've had it working is a very good sign
<TiK> question: how do  play MMS1 and MMS2 videos in ubuntu?
<dr0id> a VPS with 386mb memory, is that cool enough to support lots of traffic, and DB operations?
<tyrus> ikonia:thats the point...unless in between the update something changed
<ikonia> dr0id: thats just a ram figure, that means nothing
<ikonia> tyrus: it does change - that's what a new kernel is, a change
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i tried everything..but i can`t boot from usb .. and i dont have any cd..cuz the burning wizard has broke the cd`s..how could i install ubuntu instead of windows
<dr0id> ikonia: I see..
<_ting_> tyrus, any luck ?
<dr0id> how do I select a good VPS for me then ?
<rotham> hey... im trying to install Wine and when it tries to setup the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.0)" I get "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." message... whats this about?
<tyrus> none _ting_
<ubuntu> ati problem: boots and runs x fine in live system, but does not run with me booting off of my hard drive. fglrx is not loaded is the error. help please
<dr0id> my website will have lots of traffc, and DB operations...
<ikonia> dr0id: you work out what resources is needed to suport your requirements, then buy the kit that is needed
<dr0id> and quite a few intense cron jobs
<tyrus> lemme run and do some research on this particular image and see if anyone else is whining as loudly as I am :)
<ikonia> tyrus: I'm having a little look myself while talking to you
<tyrus> thanks ikonia for your time...should be back in a while with some findings....hopefully
<logan_wolf> can anyone tell me how would i recognize which entry is for my pen drive under /dev
<ikonia> tyrus: check back later, I'm just doing a little research too
<tortoise7> booting from the burned cd, i get the welcome screen, language, then the try without installing, install, check disc etc,,,,,,, no install and install choices just hang.
<tyrus> thanks ikonia
<_ting_> I run the aslamixer and look there for the sourd cards, i see the HDA Nvdia, but when i try to select it, i got this msg: "This sound device does not have any controls"
<u8untu> so i can`t install Ubuntu instead of Windows..i got this error: "no default or ui configuration directive found" .. i tried to make a boot cd and usb stick
<andrew_708476> has anyone got ubuntu on there system that they have put tor on it
<ubuntu> ati problem: boots and runs x fine in live system, but does not run with me booting off of my hard drive. fglrx is not loaded is the error. help please
<bazhang> andrew_708476, using those links given to you? you read them all , correct?
<tortoise7> should the *amd64.iso actaully burn as *i386.iso?
<Vigo_> andrew_708476: Yes I have, my ISP does not support it or something, am still working on that.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor andrew_708476
<andrew_708476> yes I've read that
<bazhang> andrew_708476, and added the repos?
<ikonia> andrew_708476: ok, so what's the issue
<u8untu> so i can`t install Ubuntu instead of Windows..i got this error: "no default or ui configuration directive found" .. i tried to make a boot cd and usb stick
<alex_45> hello ubuntu :)
<bazhang> tortoise7, no, one is 64bit the other is 32bit
<andrew_708476> #  Configuration lines consist of an initial keyword followed by a
<andrew_708476> #  list of values, all separated by whitespace (any number of spaces
<andrew_708476> #  or tabs). For example,
<andrew_708476> #
<andrew_708476> #  actionsfile default.action
<FloodBot3> andrew_708476: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrew_708476> #
<andrew_708476> #  Indicates that the actionsfile is named 'default.action'.
<ustudionoob> Would this be the appropriate channel to ask how I can tell if my firewire card is being recognized?
<nobuy> lspci
<TiK> hmmmm
<Mike> ok i need some big help here please
<Vigo_> !pastebin | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TiK> question: how do  play MMS1 and MMS2 videos in ubuntu?
<Guest20682> i had ubuntu and windows installed
<Guest20682> then i installed windows 7
<Guest20682> no more linux boot mbr
<ikonia> !grub2 > Guest20682
<ubottu> Guest20682, please see my private message
<dr0id> can you guys recommend me some good and cheap hosts?
<Vigo_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest20682> and i tried to fix it and i made it all woese
<nobuy> in fact, ubuntu 10.04 lts can detect all components of my new rig. i am so lucky.
<tortoise7> bazbang: yes, the point is, I d/l the amd64 iso.... burned it... the result is a i386.iso..... thoughts on how this happened?
<ikonia> Guest20682: check the link in the pm from ubottu
<alex_45> does someon know how i configure my touchpad (eee pc) with lucid? i want it to be disabled when im typing, and the Fn-Key not work
<frankely> how can i locate my partitions ?
<bazhang> tortoise7, thats not possible
<frankely> how can i locate my hard disk partitions ?
<Guest20682> what i need to know is i am trying to fix it by editiiung the partition
<Vigo_> !grub | Guest20682
<ubottu> Guest20682: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest20682> i think in eed to know the mount point
<bazhang> Guest20682, grub2 wiki is what you need to check
<ikonia> Guest20682: READ the url ubottu sent you
<bazhang> Vigo_, grub2 not grub
<nobuy> hehe
<bazhang> nobuy, ??
<Vigo_> Okee dokee
<nobuy> it's a trap!
<bazhang> nobuy, stop that
<ikonia> nobuy: no it's not
<Guest20682> hmm ok
<fidelix> What are the best Download Managers in your opinion?
<ikonia> nobuy: stop giving out missleading information
<Guest20682> right now i can not even boot the system
<ikonia> Guest20682: read the URL from ubottu
<Guest20682> just tried to do something different
<Vigo_> Guest20682: Have you tried a LiveCD?
<Guest20682> i had tirdd that and it did not work
<Guest20682> maybe there was an issie and need to start this all over
<ikonia> Guest20682: READ the url ubottu sent you
<alex_45> does someone know how i configure my touchpad (eee pc) with lucid? i want it to be disabled when im typing, and the Fn-Key of course does not work
<Guest20682> ok well what can i loose by trying this all over again
<Vigo_> Guest20682: What the bot said is the answer, I think.
<Guest20682> yet again
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<alex_45> meh, thanks
<spazmi> why do I get the following errors on my Torrentflux installation? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/554kXGK9
<nobuy> iirc, eeepc and thinkpad have their own sites
<tyrus> ikonia any luck?
<ikonia> tyrus: still reading, LOTS of info
<ikonia> tyrus: it looks like it's the output mode thats the issue
<Guest20682> will grub2 also fix my windwos mbr too
<ibrahim-kasem__> !hp
<ikonia> tyrus: eg: if your trying to (or it thinks trying to output) to hdmi that's not got good support
<tyrus> exactly
<Guest20682> since i am dual booting
<ikonia> tyrus: I'm not quite there yet
<ikonia> Guest20682: your windows bootloader is fine
<lontra> hi is the way to watch html 5 with google chrome/chromium ... to install chrome or can you chromium?
<kish> firefox lost all its subpixel smoothing
<tbaur> sup
<tyrus> though am not at HDMI  yet
<Guest20682> hmm it is
<ikonia> tyrus: it may think you are though
<Guest20682> too bad it is not loading windows
<tyrus> ikonia:just basic sound
<lontra> i can't get it to work with chromium only with chrome
<Oer> ibrahim-kasem__,  HP is good supported :-)
<maxpopols> anyone with e-payment system?
<erUSUL> spazmi: do not look like serious errors. it looks like the program uses deprecated php functions that's why there are complaints.
<ustudionoob> question: How can I tell what hardware has been recognized and is properly working?
<ikonia> tyrus: there is no such thing as basic and advanced sound
<tyrus> ikonia funny thing is that the headphones work perfect
<ibrahim-kasem__> Oer, yes but I am having problems with using my modem
<tbaur> I'll find out
<ikonia> tyrus: they are off a different output
<ikonia> tyrus: it sounds like it thinks it's trying to go out of hdmi
<tyrus> hmm
<ibrahim-kasem__> Oer, in my country 98% of users are using dial up connection
<nobuy> then the crappy olpc is for your people
<nobuy> or eeepc
<_DGM_> whats wrong with eee pc
<ikonia> nobuy: what are you talking about
<tyrus> ikonia: now thats really interesting because i dont even have HDMI output yet
<ikonia> tyrus: yet ? you either have a hdmi socket or you don't
<tyrus> yeah but how about the external speakers..
<arvind_khadri> hi, I needed some help with installing jffnms
<ikonia> tyrus: what about them ?
<Mavrik-> um, how do I get grub menu on Ubuntu Server 10.04 installation?
<ZykoticK9> Mavrik-, hold shift down as computer starts
<erUSUL> Mavrik-: press shift during boot
<Mavrik-> tried that and it just goes straight to booting kernel and hanging
<Mike5683> ok i need a nice walk through I tried to boot my computer system  says no boot device  available
<Mavrik-> does it support USB keyboardS?
<tyrus> ikonia:ok step by step
<Mike5683> i tried to mess wiht it and it is not screwed up
<lontra> hi ... i am running ubuntu 10.04 ... i have a quick question. can chromium watch html 5 videos on say youtube or do i need chrome? i noticed that with the same version number installed that only chrome can ... is this true?
<ikonia> tyrus: ???
<tyrus> ikonia:what you are saying is that my installation is trying to output to hdmi
<erUSUL> Mavrik-: it should but i dunno for sure,
<tyrus> ikonia:from the sound preferences i have specifically chosen analog output
<ikonia> tyrus: I'm saying there is a possability it thinks you want it to output to hdmi - which does not have good support at this time
<erUSUL> lontra: my chromium works just fine
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, just FYI but you and duffyduck where correct - AAC does work with Medibuntu on Lucid - thanks (it was from yesterday)
<Mike5683> i am trying to dual boot and ended up breaking both mbr's and system will not boot at all
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: no problem; glad you worked it out
<tyrus> ikonia:so am abit lost when it tries to select hdmi yet thats not the default selection
<lontra> erUSUL: 32 bit or 64 bit? do you have any thing extra installed re: codecs?
<lontra> erUSUL: i can only get html 5 to play with chrome not chromium
<ikonia> tyrus: that's half the problem it maybe overriding what you are setting
<ikonia> tyrus: I had a the opposite problem setting up hdmi sound on my dell
<tyrus> ikonia:do tell how did you sort it out?
<ikonia> tyrus: lot of effort hardcoding/pushing options, but that's a different chipset, hence why I'm researching yours
<erUSUL> lontra: 64 bits. the cromium daily ppa ships the libvpx lib
<lontra> erUSUL: are you the -stable, -beta, or -dev channel?
<Mike5683> can i get some guidance please ?
<arvind_khadri> Hi, I am having trouble with installing jffnms. I am not able to reach it from localhost.
<tyrus> ikonia:i do appreciate the effort
<tyrus> ikonia:i really dont want to believe its an issue with pulse audio or alsa
<ikonia> tyrus: give it time, there is a lot of information (mostly nonsense) on it on the web
<erUSUL> lontra: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main <<< this
<Mike5683> i am totally new to ubuntu and found lots of ways to mess it up
<ikonia> tyrus: it could be a genuine issue (hence logging a bug against the update)
<Mike5683> ok what is the best way to fix this ?
<lontra> erUSUL: ah that's the real cutting edge ;)
<lontra> erUSUL: i'll check it out ... i'd prefer to run chromium than chrome
<IdleOne> Mike5683: you installed ubuntu 10.04 then installed windows 7?
<Mike5683> i have severe attention deficit disorder and any help would be great
<Mike5683> i installed the  ubuntu
<Mike5683> had a win xp side by side
<Mike5683> then i installed win 7
<ikonia> Mike5683: I told you what to do
<ikonia> !grub2 > Mike5683
<ubottu> Mike5683, please see my private message
<Mike5683> and then tried to fix it doing different things
<Mike5683> then i soooo messed it all up even woese then ya think
<ikonia> Mike5683: you've been told under the other guest nickname you where using
<IdleOne> !grub2 | Mike5683 see section 11 on this page
<ubottu> Mike5683 see section 11 on this page: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mike5683> ok can i boot using grub 2
<ikonia> Mike5683: you've been TOLD
<ikonia> Mike5683: stop messing around
<bazhang> Mike5683, once you read the the link and fix it yes
<erUSUL> lontra: webm and html5 video support was introduced lon ago
<IdleOne> Mike5683: yes, if you go to the site provided above and follow the instructions
<Mike5683> ok sorry
<Mike5683> i am not tyingh to mess around
<Mike5683> i just t4ried some of the grub stuff and go no where
<ikonia> Mike5683: you've been given the link which walks you through fixing it
<ikonia> Mike5683: follow it, and stop repeating the same question, with the same blurb after it
<Mike5683> i am on my laptop as i can not use my desktop
<lontra> erUSUL: ok i'll check it out ... you know you're running version pre-7 and there isn't even a 6 yet right ;)
<ikonia> Mike5683: that has no relevence
<Mike5683> ok
<jimlovell777> I've been using Firestarter for years with not much trouble but twice something has happened where certain sites don't load until I disable it. The confusing part is I changed nothing in my settings before the sites stopped loading. On both occasions the issue didn't disappear until I re-installed Ubuntu (I like clean upgrades). Any ideas?
<ikonia> Mike5683: follow the link, if you have problems with the link, ask specific questions
<felicity> hey all! someone with conky rings please share your conky configs and the files, i keep trying to get it to work, but no joy :(
<Mike5683> all right will go and follow it
<Mike5683> and then go from there
<Sven-Linux> im having trouble whit my Ubuntu 9.10 my son did add ubuntu 10.04 sources in my /etc/apt.sources.list and then did a upgrade.. unfortunatly i dont have any X now :S
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: that's not how you upgrade
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: I would suggest a clean install now as your system will be in an unknown state
<Sven-Linux> so everytime i boot my Laptop, i just have a terminal login, No GDM or no X how can i fix this ?
<Sven-Linux> is it possible to do a system recovery in any way ?
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: no
<erUSUL> lontra: 7.0.501.0 (56965) Ubuntu 10.04 <<< ;P
<Sven-Linux> is it possible to do anything whit X ?
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:  if you do 'startx' from the terminak after you login.. does X work?
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: your system is in an unknown state, I would strongly suggest a clean install
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: your system is in an unknown state as you've done an upgrade wrong
<DrumHead> Does anyone have any experience with JACK?
<Dr_Willis> Eww mess uped upgrade... thats not good.
<dewman> I just installed apache from the package manager, how do i find out what user and group that is running the webserver?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: manually adding 10.04 sources to a 9.10 box !=good
<spazmi> erUSUL: sorry for the late reply... but, is there any way to remove these as I doubt torrentflux is not developing anymore and they prolly won't update with the new functions? :)
<hsr> How to find list of plugins used in Mozilla using Mozilla by some command?
<rotham> how do I create icons to run specific terminal commands?
<bazhang> hsr, about:plugins in address bar
<ZykoticK9> Sven-Linux, FYI 10.10 has a new version of Xorg that breaks nvidia drivers if you happen to have one
<Sven-Linux> i must fix this in any way
<Dr_Willis> rotham:  make a launcher that launches the commands and set the icon as needed.. or make a shell script that does it and make a launcher that laucnhes the script
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: I'd very strongly suggest a clean install
<IdleOne> rotham: right click, create launcher and in the command field put in the command you want to run
<Sven-Linux> i cant do a clean install at this moment..  is there anyway to fix GDM ? or Xorg ?
<rotham> alright cool thanks
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: that is the best way you can fix it and put your system back into a known state
<erUSUL> spazmi: why not aswitch to a different torrent client?
<Dr_Willis> rotham: in th eproperties dialog the Icon at the top left IS a button you click to change the icon
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: I suggest you start looking at backing up your data so you can do a clean install
<erUSUL> spazmi: if flux is not developed anymore ...
<ZykoticK9> Sven-Linux, +1 on ikonia's suggestion above
<mikebeecham_> does anyone know how I get my artwork advertised on OMGUbuntu.co.uk?  I've just finished my first wallpaper for Ubuntu and I think it's alright
<Sven-Linux> ikonia: so the "damage" is that bad ?
<hsr> bazhang : thanks.. How do you know this? Where do you find it? Is there a man for firefox commands?
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: yes, and "unknown" which makes it worse
<Sven-Linux> i only got problem whit X thats all..
<Sven-Linux> everything else, works
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: that you know of
<IdleOne> mikebeecham_: email them, OMGubuntu is not affilliated with Canonical/Ubuntu
<ikonia> Sven-Linux: there could be many many more
<mikebeecham_> IdleOne, ok
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:  does 'startx' work from the terminal?
<CStryker_86> If someone has time, I would appreciate some wireless config help (atheros AR928X)
<spazmi> erUSUL: I tried transmission but I think it lacks functions that flux has... or do you have any other recommendations? :)
<erUSUL> spazmi: i use deluge
<keld> If anyone can tell me how to search for a file created on a specific date I'd be immensely grateful. I've been sitting in man pages and sh|t up to my ears since yesterday now. I still don't get it.
<Sven-Linux> ikonia: yeah! it does! OMG! :O
<erUSUL> keld: find
<keld> yes. but the date options?
<Sven-Linux> but i dont understand why it isn't autostarting
<Dr_Willis> keld:  the find command.. theres web sites with examples of its ussage.. it can find based on date..
<keld> okay. will give it another go then
<topriddy> am trying to chose between ubuntu and fedora as a developer machine with need for lesser download...i.e want all the important stuffs in the single installation
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:  gdm could be broken.
<spazmi> erUSUL: I'll have a look, thanks... any other tips? :)
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:   and who knows wht other parts of gnome also..
<IdleOne> Sven-Linux: it isn't auto starting because the way your son tried to upgrade was the wrong way, packages did not get installed/upgraded properly putting your system in a weird state.
<hsr> bazhang : thanks.. How do you know this? Where do you find it? Is there a man for firefox commands?
<bazhang> hsr, not sure, common knowledge
<Dr_Willis> topriddy:  ubuntu is on a 700mb cd.. but dosent come with most dev stuff..   I imagine the actual size of the 2 once you get stuff installed.. will be about the same
<IdleOne> Sven-Linux: the best thing to do now is to backup your /home directory and do a clean install of 10.04
<bazhang> Sven-Linux, really, back up and re install
<erUSUL> spazmi: without known exactly what are your requirements no. ( deluge can has a web ui and can be split in two the gui and the server that can run in different machines never used it that way though )
<Dr_Willis> topriddy:  theres other things to consider then just size of teh download..
<bazhang> Sven-Linux, it'll be now or later, certainly
<Sven-Linux> okay, yeah thanks for the advice, i will use my Live CD to backup my stuff and then i can reinstall
<CStryker_86> how do I use dkms to install linux-backports-modules?
<vimalsista> Guys, need some help in getting "tweetdeck" software installed in my Linux ubuntu 9.4 version
<spazmi> erUSUL: copy that, I'll try it :) thanks
<Sven-Linux> how big difference is it between 9.10 and 10.04 ?
<hsr> bazhang : Okay thankss
<vimalsista> Can anyone help me get tweetdeck installed in my machine ?
<Sven-Linux> Im a little older person.. so thats why im wondering :)
<andrew_708476> I'II leave it for tomorrow and ask a friend for help
<vimalsista> It's prompting me to enter the ROOT password while i'm trying to install the "tweetdeck" application flash file :-)
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:  lots of big changes.
<abhijit> vimalsista, http://www.technixupdate.com/install-tweetdeck-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Sven-Linux> i heard 10.04 is much faster
<CStryker_86> how do I use dkms to install linux-backports-modules?
<IdleOne> Sven-Linux: the differences are minimal in the sense that you probably won't notice much change except for some Interface changes but nothing to lose your head over or to confusing that you won't adapt
<BluesKaj> Sven-Linux, 10.04 is a LTS version
<Dr_Willis> Sven-Linux:  it is in many ways.
<BluesKaj> !LTS | Sven-Linux
<ubottu> Sven-Linux: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bihari_> so lucid linux will  support for 10 years
<ikonia> bihari_: no
<abhijit> bihari, ?????
<ikonia> !lts > bihari_
<bihari_> sory 3 years
<ubottu> bihari_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> bihari: yes 3 years on desktop version
<andrew_708476> bazhang do you mind if I add you so you can help me latter on sometime
<tyrus> ikonia:any luck thus far?
<ikonia> tyrus: nope,
<bazhang> andrew_708476, okay
<bihari_> IdleOne,  can i PM you
<CStryker_86> how do I use dkms to install linux-backports-modules?
<andrew_708476> thanks
<IdleOne> bihari: sure
<tyrus> ikonia:oh well lemme keep tinkering away
<erUSUL> CStryker_86: linux-backports-modules does not need dkms afaik
<CStryker_86> bad instructions from a message board then; what is the proper way to install linux-backports-modules?
<ikonia> tyrus: I'm also looking at what device the speakers hang off, it may actually be hanging off teh digital output
<tyrus> ikonia:come again
<tyrus> skunkworks? from kenya?
<ikonia> tyrus: the speakers may actually be classed as digital output, I don't know yet
<madre> Hola estoy intentando instalar  Skype (beta) pero aunque me lo he bajado de los repositorios no me aparece en Aplicaciones>internet. Alguien me puede echar una mano.
<ikonia> !es | madre
<ubottu> madre: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an actual difference in restarting services using /etc/init.d compared to just using the command services [name] ...?
<CStryker_86> erUSUL: bad instructions from a message board then; what is the proper way to install linux-backports-modules?
<BluesKaj> some soundcards are an " either or ", default is digital or anlog out but not both, ikonia, tyrus
<bazhang> CStryker_86, add them via software sources
<madre> Vale gracias.
<devdz> what's the command to show hidden files in a directory pls?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ahhh interesting
<erUSUL> CStryker_86: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<ZykoticK9> devdz, ls -a
<CStryker_86> ersul: thanks much; I'll try it out
<tyrus> BluesKaj:thanks for the correction
<Guest17663> heeee
<bazhang> erUSUL, he'll have to enable lucid backports for that, wont he?
<Guest17663> :(
<ZykoticK9> devdz, or ctrl+h if you are in nautilus ;)
<ikonia> Guest17663: do you want something or just want to make noises ?
<devdz> thx, Zykotik9
<lontra> erUSUL: has that repo been relatively stable for you? just curious if you've had issues with chromium crashing, etc. i haven't tried the repo yet
<_pg_> how do I tell a live cd to boot up with NOT the "noveau" driver for my nvida card?
<CStryker_86> bazhang: I don't appear to; it is downloading and doing it's thing
<ikonia> _pg_: the propritary drivers aren't installed on the livecd
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, are you try to get proprietary driver on livecd?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, tyrus , not all are setup to run only one analog or digital , but most onboards and cheaper pci cards seem to have that restriction
<bazhang> CStryker_86, good news then
<guntbert> Guest17663: don't do everyday tasks (like irc) as root
<_pg_> ikonia: the live cd is crashing hard and throwing up an error about that noveau thing
<erUSUL> bazhang: according to apt-cache policy here no it wont
<Guest17663> i am sorry, iam new using linux, this is the first time iam using xchat
<coz_> Guest17663,  well then welcome aboard :)
<erUSUL> lontra: well if you have a problem it only last a day. new day new browser ;). It is quite stable yes
<BluesKaj> Guest17663, sorry for ?
<lontra> erUSUL: great thanks :)AAA
<bazhang> erUSUL, thanks
<Guest17663> cant i chat to yahoo messenger from here, using xchat guys,,?
<IdleOne> Guest17663: no
<lontra> erUSUL: yeah i'd prefer to run chromium over chrome
<IdleOne> Guest17663: you can use Empathy which is installed and can be found in Applications > Internet.
<_pg_> ikonia: unhandled pmc intr status something noveau something
<michas> hi, what was the reason for moving the sun-java6-* packages from multiverse to partner? Is there a place to read about the reasons?
<Maletor> Can I unmount /var without using the liveCD?
<Maletor> How do I figure out what processes are writing to /var ?
<_pg_> ikonia: hello
<nifu> hi :)
<windydays> .be) joined
<windydays> [22:44] *** angelabad (~angel@4.85-87-84.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es) joined
<windydays> [22:44] *** davidelv (~davidelv@port1203.ds1-vby.adsl.cybercity.dk) joined
<windydays> [22:45] *** esteeven (~esteeven@82.46.26.138) joined
<FloodBot3> windydays: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windydays> hello everybody.
<Twilo> hello, I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar?
<windydays> I have a LAMP server run UBUNTU10.04. I think upstart is really nice. But I found that apache is not started by upstart,that is why?
<tyrus> BluesKaj:any idea on how to sort out the issue that i have
<erUSUL> windydays: not converted yet?
<ibrahim-kasem__> windydays, you have to start it using the terminal
<vjj2000> hi when i use the windows installer for ubuntu can i set the partition size during the install?
<BluesKaj> tyrus, pls explain your problem in a bit more detail
<tyrus> ok here is the problem.
<abhinav> vjj2000:  what do you mean by windows installer ? Wubi ? that does not require a separate partition, IIRC
<ZykoticK9> vjj2000, I don't think the WUBI (windows installer) creates "real" partitions
<abhinav> !wubi | vjj2000
<ubottu> vjj2000: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<windydays> my server is OK. But I want to use upstart instead of sysv init.
<tyrus> I did a fresh install of 10.04, sound wasnt working but after tweaking abit with alsa and pulseaudio settings i got it to work
<tyrus> BluesKaj:so yesterday i did an update that involved a kernel upgrade and i was back to where i started. no sound at all from the external speakers
<vjj2000> would it be better to use the normal ubuntu installer in stead of the Wubi?
<ZykoticK9> vjj2000, yes 1000X yes
<guntbert> Maletor: type fuser -m /var   -- you get the PIDs
<tyrus> BluesKaj:so i have been playing around with the same configs up until now but to no avail
<vjj2000> thx ZykoticK9
<BluesKaj> tyrus, so let's start with the basics ,: is alsamixer setup ?
<tyrus> BluesKaj:am running a HP 620 with the following sound card Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ZykoticK9> vjj2000, dual booting creation with Install CD is very straight forward
<tyrus> yes alsa is up
<vjj2000> ZykoticK9  i have already installed ubuntu but i have a new computer and just wondered
<ubuntu__> hi...
<abhinav> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu__> how do u do........?
<vjj2000> bye
<BluesKaj> tyrus, ok,digital/spdif working , all ctrls cranked and nothing muted...I have to ask the obvious :)
<ubuntu__> bye.....
<wildeja> Hello all, I realise that this is probably the wrong channel for my query but i'm hoping that a kind soul could direct me to somewhere more relevant so i am apologising in advance.  Question: Where can i talk with someone about what to use to design my webpage (i.e. xhtml,html dom,javascript,css,xml,etc))
<tyrus> BluesKaj:yes they are all unmuted
<abhinav> wildeja: #html ?
<BluesKaj> tyrus, have you visited the intelhda page ?
<guntbert> ubuntu: this is the support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<wildeja> abhinav, Thanks for the suggestion but i posted exactly the same as i posted here to no response
<wildeja> abhinav, in #html i mean
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | tyrus
<ubottu> tyrus: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wildeja> Ive visited the w3c site and w3schools but there are alot of versions and i want to use something standard
<guntbert> !ot | wildeja
<ubottu> wildeja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wildeja> guntbert, I explained and appologised for that in my first post
<wildeja> guntbert, i just run outta options sorry
<guntbert> wildeja: that doesn't mean its ok to insist
<wildeja> insist?
<ibrahim-kasem__> wildeja, asking for help is okay dude :)
<wildeja> definatly asking for help :)
<abhinav> wildeja: try #web
<tyrus> aaiit
<wildeja> just directions would be so greatfully recieved
<dewman> how would i find out what user is running apache if i installed it from the package manager?
<tyrus> lemme do that BluesKaj
<wildeja> abhinav, Thanks dude
<dewman> I know the group is wwwdata
<andrew_708476> Bazhang do you know what other good stuff is for Ubuntu
<MichRT> I have an Intel 82852/82855 Graphics Media Accelerator  graphics card in my laptop. In Ubuntu 9.10, I can enable compiz. In 10.04, however, It is not stable till  I run it in safe graphics mode. Help?
<dogmatic69> hey all
<phasip> Hello
<dogmatic69> yesterday my shell screen thing was colored and transparent, now its white and boring... anyone know what happened?
<xylol> hi
<andrew_708476> So Bazhang where are you from
<zzzed> dewman, do ps aux | grep -e apache
<MichRT> Hello dogmatic69 and phasip
<bobo123> dogmatic69: yes there are a setting in gnome-terminal for that
<ZykoticK9> dogmatic69, by "shell" do you mean terminal?  Are you using gnome-terminal?  If so, Edit menu then Profile Preferences to add transparency etc.
<dogmatic69> sup MichRT
<guntbert> !ot > andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476, please see my private message
<dogmatic69> ZykoticK9: that is exactly what i mean :P
<bobo123> dogmatic69: profile-settings/Background/Transparent. (personally I prefer white and booring)
<dogmatic69> lol
<dogmatic69> i just remebered i changed the theme
<dogmatic69> that would explain it
<bobo123> do anyonw know if it is possible to prevent aptitude from painting the screen black?
<MichRT> I have an Intel 82852/82855 Graphics Media Accelerator  graphics card in my laptop. In Ubuntu 9.10, I can enable compiz. In 10.04, however, It is not stable till  I run it in safe graphics mode. Help?
<DrumHead> Does anyone know what causes this: jackd: unknown driver 'freebob'?
<bobo123> I thought I should look at the aptitide userinterface (just in case the X graphics system stops working one day). is it possible to make it stop with its black background?
<ZykoticK9> MichRT, i have an Intel N10 card in my EEE netbook - I can only use certain Compiz features without it crashing :(  Doesn't help I realize, but wanted you to know you aren't alone ;)  Best of luck man.
<MichRT> Hello xylol
<bobo123> Ideeally someonse should make a textuserinterface to synaptic but in lack of that......
<MichRT> Thanks Zykotick9
<zzzed> DrumHead, start jackctl, click setup, then change driver to alsa
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, by text do you man apt or aptitude?  there is already 2.
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: aptitide
<DrumHead> zzzed, thanks for your response... I switched to ALSO and now I get "JACK has crashed"
<MichRT> How do you permanently enable "Safe Grahpics Mode" or the VESA driver?
<dogmatic69> when i build something from source where should this be done?
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: I guess there is some commandline-using of aptitude too, but I am only interested in the userinterface-way of using it. when it is started without parameters. black black black  :-(
<DrumHead> zzzed, have been researching/fighting with this for days :-/
<zzzed> DrumHead, where are you seeing the "JACK has crashed" msg
<dogmatic69> i dont want to put random files all over
<DrumHead> zzzed, in the messages window
<Maletor> Can anybody help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557847
<zzzed> DrumHead, ok, what does it say before that
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, the screen turns "dark" whenever you start a gksu'ed program, is that what you mean?
<DrumHead> Memory locking is unlimited - this is dangerous. You should probably alter the line:
<DrumHead>      @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<DrumHead> in your /etc/limits.conf to read:
<DrumHead>      @audio   -  memlock    957126
<DrumHead> 10:07:39.368 JACK was started with PID=4833.
<FloodBot3> DrumHead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrumHead> no message buffer overruns
<ZykoticK9> !paste | DrumHead
<ubottu> DrumHead: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vimalsista> @ abhijit : Thanks for the quick turn around !!! :-) I'll try installing it, if I hung up anywhere in the middle, I shall ping you :-)
<DrumHead> zzzed, sorry about the improper paste :-/
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: no, when I run synaptic and press enter in a command line window here, it starts it userinterface (way harder to use than synaptic btw), but with black backround. can it be started so it doesn't change the background? (so the text is easier to read with normal black text on white background)
<zzzed> DrumHead, do you have "Verbose messages" check in your setup?
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: sorry I mean. when I starta aptitude and press enter
<DrumHead> zzzed, not that time--will enable and try again.
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, sorry i really don't know...  i typically don't use aptitude interface on cli.
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: aha
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: I guess real hardcore linux users do all those things with commandline commands (apt) instead
<DrumHead> zzzed, "new client: alsa_pcm, id = 1 type 1 @ 0x919d5f0 fd = -1"
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, apt and aptitude are more or less interchangeable when given commands/swtiches.  I just opened "aptitude" and saw the interface, i have NO idea how it works yet ;)  Good luck man.
<DrumHead> zzzed, the jack stops
<DrumHead> zzzed, exit status 256
<DrumHead> zzzed, I would paste using the site but every process i try to start is immediately killed now... not sure what is up with that
<dewman> zzzed, thanks.... =)
<zzzed> DrumHead, what kind of sound card are you using
<BentFranklin> Strange behavior: vnc to a Hardy host fails unless I have an NX session running on that host.  When I terminate the NX, vnc won't connect until I start it up again.  If I just disconnect from the NX session, vnc will connect. What up with that?
<DrumHead> zzzed, I have a Presonus firepod going through a Rosewill (VIA chipset) firewire card
<zzzed> DrumHead, in that case change the driver to "firewire"
<root_> hello guys, my linux cannot read japanese letter, any advices?
<_DGM_> then your linux is not much different from me
<Oer> root_ mine ubuntu does
<DrumHead> zzzed, that did a lot more (seemed like it was going to work) the stopped again "jack main caught signal 12". Then, it stopped itself again. Finally, ended with jackd: no process found
<Jordan_U> root_: You shouldn't log in as root.
<slow-motion> hi
<trijntje> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<root_> iam sorry jordan,,this is the first i am here,,iam new in linux
<_DGM_> use your real username instead of root
<Oer> root_,  kind of old, but maybe helpfull > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<_DGM_> its much safer
<DrumHead> zzzed, also the sync light on the FP10 changed
<root_> thnx Oer,,i ll see it
<zib_> hello
<trijntje> !hi | zib_
<ubottu> zib_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DrDetroit> Hello
<zzzed> DrumHead, try channel #ubuntustudio, I don't really know jack w/firewire
<DrumHead> zzzed, thanks for your help
<zib_> I'm trying to compile the xf86-input-wacom driver but a package is missing and I don't find it
<zib_> I've posted on ubuntu forums here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9746636&postcount=139
<DrDetroit> I have installed Ubuntu and am quite pleased with it, but there is one thing I have been unable to accomplish, which is streaming mp3 files, is there a online guide as how to do this?
<cba123> Anyone have issues with mdadm?  I'm considering going moving my FreeNAS box to Ubuntu, but I don't want to risk data on an mdadm array if it is still iffy.
<jrib> zib_: erm, why are you compiling it instead of using APT?
<jrib> zib_: xserver-xorg-input-wacom is in the repositories, use that.  I have to go play sc2 now, bye and gl :)
<jfroebe> zib_ - did you install wacom-tools and still having troubles?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<switch10_> I have conky setup to read a todo list from ~/Dropbox.  Is there a way I can easily edit this file using tomboy or other?  I'd like to avoid opening a text editor to add a task etc.
<amy_> hello?
<ZykoticK9> !hi | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Feroy> um, is there anyone here to help me, I need help and I think I need to be redirected to a Channel with hardware assistance . . . .
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, ##hardware is a hardware channel
<Feroy> ok, thank you
<zib_> i'm on lucid so no wacom tools
<DrDetroit> hello?
<coz_> zib_,    I have a wacom intuos3 tablet here and the keys  dont work much at all
<DrDetroit> I have installed Ubuntu and am quite pleased with it, but there is one thing I have been unable to accomplish, which is streaming mp3 files, is there a online guide as how to do this?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | DrDetroit
<ubottu> DrDetroit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<coz_> zib_,  there used to be a source code for wacom keys express  but it never worked for me
<Feroy> Cannot join ##hardware: Registration is required.
<Feroy> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Feroy>  do I need to register on the ubuntu website?
<FloodBot3> Feroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voobscout> anybody knows how to move a panel to another monitor? i got 2
<ZykoticK9> !register > Feroy
<ubottu> Feroy, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> !register | Feroy
<ubottu> Feroy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ZykoticK9> voobscout, can you drag other windows from one monitor to the other?  if so, simply drag the panel to the other monitor.
<zib_> i'm trying to install my bamboo craft using the tutoriel available on ubuntu forums ... but little problem with this driver
<terrence> Hi all
<voobscout> ZykoticK9: yeah, i can drag windows, but panel stays in-place
<voobscout> ZykoticK9: can't drag it, i tried
<ZykoticK9> voobscout, try holding down ALT and dragging
<terrence> I'm trying to get Totem Movie player to play youtube files
<terrence> Is there anyone who has it working on 10.4
<voobscout> ZykoticK9: thanks mate
<coz_> zib_,  sudo apt-get install libxrandr-dev
<voobscout> and another question about 2 monitors, compiz stopped working....
<coz_> zib_,  then recompile that package
<amy_> i recently switched to lubuntu from windows vista and now my webcam/microphone are not being detected...any ideas?
<gonzolively> hey guys quick question, i have a network drive (ntfs) mapped to my linux machine, i need read and write privileges, however i've been unsuccessful at doing that.  Any ideas?
<voobscout> any reason why compiz shouldn't work with a dual monitor system?
<coz_> - zib_    sudo apt-get install  libxrandr-dev   then recompile that package
<ZykoticK9> voobscout, someone mentioned yesterday that dualmonitor with ubuntu's compiz can cause issues (i didn't experience that), you might want to ask in #compiz if you don't get an answer here first.  Good luck.
<terrence> Can't play youtube on my movie player
<terrence> any help?
<coz_> terrence,  I couldnt get that to either on this end
<voobscout> ZykoticK9: right, thyanks
<terrence> I tried a few help guides, but they don't work
<coz_> - zib_   ok
<amy_> i recently switched from windows vista to lubuntu..and now my webcam/microphone are not being detected...any ideas?? :S
<terrence> coz, do you have a youtube.py file in usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtub
<terrence> coz, do you have a youtube.py file in usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube I mean
<ZykoticK9> amy_, does "lspci | grep -i audio" show your audio card?  It might help the channel assist you.
<terrence> I figure if I can find the file I can apply the Ubuntu 9 patch
<amy_> unfortunately i am entirely new to ubuntu and this is far beyond me... this is my first day usuing the linux program. perhaps i should ask the person who installed this in my computer...thank you though :/
<Jordan_U> terrence: Youtube changed things up recently, breaking most youtube download clients.
<juanluis> no recuerdo como usar irc :s
<xangua> terrence: you mean with totem¿
<terrence> thanks Jordan_U
<terrence> yes xangua
<xangua> well...it's broken terrence
<xangua> wait until maverick release
<Coccinelle> #join archlinuxfr
<xangua> or you can try a PPA, under your own risk terrence
<terrence> OK - is there any other player that works for youtube in the meantime
<terrence> xangua: Whats a PPA
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | terrence
<ubottu> terrence: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<terrence> Thanks - will give that a try
<terrence> thanks Xangua
<Zoffix> Has anyone ever gotten any "BlueTrace" mice to work on Ubuntu? I just bought Lexma MS7160. It's a regular mouse + small mouse - both use Blue Trace, and I have right now three mice connected and only my old laser one works.... any suggestions how to approach this? Would it be reasonable to think that the Blue Trace mice would start working if I rebooted?
<xangua> terrence: another¿ you can also try minitube
<Jordan_U> terrence: You're welcome, here is the bug report concerning this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/609855
<ZykoticK9> Zoffix, you can only use 1 mouse at a time i believe (or you require a multipoint Xorg)
<terrence> xangua: I've tried minitube, but get a different error
<xangua> terrence: both minitube and totem updates that work again with youtube are in this PPA that acumulates a lot more of other program updates https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid
<Zoffix> ZykoticK9, ah. Ok thanks. I'll try connecting just one and try to see if the Blue Trace mouse works after dist upgrade I'm doing ATM...
<terrence> Xangua thanks a mil . I'll try and come back to let you know how it ent
<DrDetroit> Hello, Is there any easy way to stream my mp3 collection across the net to my friends? I have been unsuccessful so far, and was wondering if there is some online gude to help me set it up?
<xangua> terrence: if something goes wrong with that ppa you can rollback with ppa-purge, do you have ppa-purge in your system¿
<izika> hi all!
<izika> i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). the glipper gives always error when starts gnome. so how to start it from terminal ?
<terrence> xangua; I just installed it - thanks
<cwwilson721> I have a friend that is having an issue with grub in a dual-boot, Win7/Ubuntu 10.04-64. grub lost it's mind, boots into Win7, no menu for Ubuntu. He tried reinstalling, no joy. Ideas?
<Zoffix> Heh, well, something new I've just learned. If you unplug your working mouse, try to plug a different mouse, and then even if you plug your original mouse back, it won't work :/ I'm now mouseless for the next 40-50 minutes lol
<oxidkor> hello - I am in trouble - I accidentally remove the volume bar on top right section of my panel - how could I bring it back?
<ZykoticK9> Zoffix, don't unplug any PS2 mice while the computer is running - can lead to bad things (USB should be able to be unplugged/replugged ok)
<Zoffix> oxidkor, right click on your pannel, find "Add to panel" and find volume control there.
<root_> cannot read "kanji",,japanese letter,,please help,,
<trijntje> oxidkor, Zoffix I believe its called "notification area"
<ZykoticK9> oxidkor, on 10.04 you need to add Indicator applet i believe
<CStryker_86> could someone help me install a AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<dogmatic69> anyone know where all the php.ini files would be? ive installed xdebug and it shows in phpinfo() but its not "working"
<Zoffix> ZykoticK9, I once burnt PS/2 port while unplugging a keyboard, so I've learned that the hard way :) In any case, all three of my current mice are USB.
<joeyeye> My desktop suffers from frequent hangs, sometimes I can ssh in, other times I can not. It appears that GDM has hung but I don't know how to troubleshoot - can anyone here help me ?
<oxidkor> thanks - it came back
<oxidkor> :))
<oxidkor> thanks alot
<ZykoticK9> oxidkor, what it notification or indicator that worked?
<_ting_> tyrus do you solve the proble with your hdmi audio ?
<ZykoticK9> oxidkor, what/was
<ParkerM> Where would the flash player shared objects be stored from firefox in wine as well as firefox in ubuntu?
<cwwilson721> Nobody knows grub?
<oxidkor> ZykoticK9: indicator
<CStryker_86> could someone help me install an AR928X Wireless Network Adapter; I installed the backports and still no joy
<ParkerM> Oh wait I have the ubuntu directory
<oxidkor> ZykoticK9:indicator worked my man
<oxidkor> ;)
<CStryker_86> could someone help me install an AR928X Wireless Network Adapter; I installed the backports and still no joy
<OltreIrc`27813> ciao
<OltreIrc`27813> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vandy> hyyyy
<OltreIrc`27813> !list
<ParkerM> !list
<ZykoticK9> OltreIrc`27813, !list doesn't work here.  Can we help you?
<joeyeye> My desktop suffers from frequent hangs, sometimes I can ssh in, other times I can not. It appears that GDM has hung but I don't know how to troubleshoot - can anyone here help me ?
<cba123> _ting_, tyrus, I had a hell of a time getting HDMI audio to work, until I installed alsa 1.0.23-2.  I found a script somewhere that auto-installs and compiles it.
<trijntje> joeyeye, ctrl+alt+f1 should put you in a text console, where you can restart X
<trijntje> ctrl + alt +f7 to go back to the graphic desktop
<ZykoticK9> joeyeye, and "sudo service gdm restart" is the command to restart GDM
<joeyeye> trijntje, I know, but even sudo service gdm restart fails, as does sudo /ect/init.d/gdm restart
<CStryker_86> could someone help me install an AR928X Wireless Network Adapter; I installed the backports and still no joy
<joeyeye> trijntje, sometimes my only option is power cycle. It's happened since upgrade to Lucid
<CStryker_86> could someone at least tell me where to look for more info; I've been googling this for days
<kuttan_> hello
<maco> CStryker_86: have you considered that maybe its just plain not supported?
<Diverdude> how do i recursively search all files that ends with .m in a direcoty and all subdirs in the terminal?
<CStryker_86> maco, I considered that, but other people have gotten it to work; for some reason their solutions don't work for me
<maco> Diverdude: find . -name *.m
<cwwilson721>  I have a friend that is having an issue with grub in a dual-boot, Win7/Ubuntu 10.04-64. grub lost it's mind, boots into Win7, no menu for Ubuntu. He tried reinstalling, no joy. Ideas?
<trijntje> joeyeye, maybe sudo killall Xorg?
<maco> cwwilson721: holding shift doesnt bring up a menu either?
<cwwilson721> One sec
<Diverdude> maco, that gives error: find: paths must precede expression: Analysis.m
<cwwilson721> He doesn't want to reboot, lost ubuntu completely last time, and reinstalled entire OS
<maco> Diverdude: weird. try "find ./ -name *.m"
<maco> wahooooo: you said "he tried reinstalling" ... what did he reinstasll? windows or ubuntu?
<cwwilson721> Ubuntu.
<ParkerM> Is there a help channel for wine?
<maco> cwwilson721: is he in ubuntu right now?
<ParkerM> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bsod1> how can I open rar formatted files from terminal
<cwwilson721> Yes
<maco> cwwilson721: how'd he get to it this time?
<ParkerM> #winehq
<ParkerM> whoops
<maco> bsod1: unrar foo.rar
<maco> bsod1: probably have to install unrar first though
<bsod1> maco: ty, how can I choose which folder to unrar?
<Madmanden> Is it possible to change the Gnome panel weather icon (Clock) into something more colorful (like in earlier versions of Ubuntu)?
<maco> bsod1: dont know if you can. if its possible "man unrar" will tell you
<bsod1> maco:thanks
<elitexray> hi
<Crash> hey
<xangua> Madmanden: depends of your icon theme
<myke5161> Question: Is there a way to install Ubuntu 10.04 without having to put in the login name and password untill AFTER the complete install? I want to build a computer for a friend
<xangua> Madmanden: you mean gnome colors¿ http://img830.imageshack.us/i/tmpfin8bd.png/ sudo apt-get install gnome-colors
<edbian> myke5161, Like an OEM thing?  There has to be because Dell ships computers with Ubuntu pre-installed.  I don't know how to set it up.
<TiK> you get the OEM livecd's
<myke5161> Edbian: yes
<maco> myke5161: yes, thats a OEM install
<myke5161> where can i download the oem live cd on Ubuntu's webstie?
<maco> myke5161: its the same cd
<duffydack> you choose the oem option
<BentFranklin> How can I find out what X session I am looking at (via console, NX or vnc) and a list of all sessions running?
<maco> myke5161: it used to be that there'd be a list of F-keys at the bottom and you hit one of them (F6 i think for options?) but the new installer moved it somewhere :-/
<myke5161> Maco: what part of the installation prompts you for an oem install?
<maco> myke5161: it doesnt prompt
<duffydack> press F4
<duffydack> choose oem
<myke5161> ah ok
<myke5161> let me try that in VB
<Madmanden> xangua: thanks, I'll look into that :)
<wayne> #list
<rabana> this morning i have no toolbar functions--navigation yes but no file, edit, bookmarks, favorites, etc. also no right click mouse functions. when i shut down last night everything was normal. when i opened this morning they were gone.
<myke5161> thanks for the help all
<skumara> hi. this channel is quiet!
<zkriesse> skumara: Its a help channel
<twisted_> yo :) I'm installing netatalk now from the ubuntu repo but that is v2.0.5-3 but on the site of netatalk it tells me that's from nov2009 and the current version is 2.1.3
<twisted_> are there repo's for ubuntu that supply newer packages?
<zkriesse> If its quiet its kinda a good thing
<Fraff> Hello, I am having trouble with opacity in compiz. I have my opacity set to 99% for menus but it is extremely transparent to the point where i cant even read my menus
<skumara> yes. i need help. i found out that downloading software from ubuntu software channel in lucid is very slow. any method to make it fast?
<zkriesse> twisted_: You might have to compile that program feom source
<xangua> skumara: tried using the principal server¿
<zkriesse> skumara: It is most likely your internet or people could just be hammering the servers
<North_Italian69> how to see all owns open ports?
<twisted_> zkriesse: there's not like debian a stable/testing/unstable ?
<white_magic> is it possible to force desktop icons to have a drop shadow in their text (like Win Vista or 7)?
<skumara> xangua, how can i change the server. or choose a mirror location.
<xangua> skumara: system>administration>software sources
<zkriesse> white_magic: Im sure there is but i dont know for sure
<skumara> zkriesse, my internet is not slow. i can download software from www.download.com very fast.
<felicity> i did a dist-upgrade, and now am getting an error: var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image* sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).what am i doing wrong?
<duffydack> skumara, set it to use a repo nearer you.  run software sources, and choose best server
<duffydack> skumara, it will do some tests
<skumara> xangua, thank you. now iḿ getting fast connection from main server
<skumara> thank you
<Mcar> Hello, Uhm, How do install a java runtime enviroment on ubuntu?
<duffydack> Mcar, depends which
<Mcar> duffdack, what do you mean? I need the latest one
<xangua> !java | Mcar
<duffydack> Mcar, do you want it to play pogo
<ubottu> Mcar: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jaybee> My ubuntu server (10.04) appears to have firewall settings.... but I have no idea where they are coming from, how can I find out?
<lontra> hi why is it when i install the appmenu indicator, i.e. the global menu bar, from the canonical design ppa, that it screws up my indicator applet
<duffydack> Mcar,  either install the open source version,   openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin     or suns version,  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<duffydack> umm he`s gone.
<xangua> lontra: don't use it then
<Knipsa> hi, need help on upgrading 9.10->10.04: after 2 hours of installing from a iso-alternate-image on an external HD it stops asking: if i want to override "/etc/gnome/defaults.list", the problem is: i can't answer 'cause mouse and keyboard aren't responsitive (i can switch to a console via ctrl-alt-f1) what can/should i do now?
<felicity> apparently, my linux-image is broken.how do i fix this?
<lontra> xangua: i wanted to test it and was curious if there was a work around
 * duffydack uses the oem install for the first time and sees that it rocks.
<bitplane> hi, I've got a laptop here with a bunch of special buttons with lights on them and stuff. any idea whether these live in the filesystem somewhere?
<bitplane> there's the standard crappy media buttons but also a volume control, the buttons appear to work but the state of the lights don't. like when I mute I'd like to make the volume light go orange like it does on windows
<duffydack> bitplane, be thankful they work at all :)
<bitplane> duffydack: how do I make em work for everyone else?
<bitplane> lsusb doesn't show anything, I can't find anything in /dev/ or /proc/sys
<bitplane> I'm happy to hack and submit patches
<bitplane> just wanna know where to start
<MichealH> felicity: Could we have your kernel number please?
<duffydack> bitplane, the ones on my dell are lit up  (they are touch buttons, not keys) and they light up a little more when pressed, but it works out of the box so I have no idea how to configure any of them, never had to
<jaybee> Is there really any advantage to having partitions for each linux sub dir (ie var, home, /)?
<felicity> MichealH: okay, this is a little embarassing, 2.6.30.9
<felicity> MichealH: i had an old iso, so now i was upgrading
<jaybee> I've just realised my host has done this, wtf do I want a 400+GB home for on a server?
<jaybee> but only a 4GB var?
<dios_mio> jaybee, well the only advantage is that when you install a new system, you will keep your home files
<MichealH> felicity: What version of ubuntu?
<felicity> MichealH: intrepid
<threeseas> upgraded tp 10.04... where might I find the log file for this?
<ServerTech> what is the command to see all process and end one pid. no.?
<jaybee> Is there an easy way over ssh for ubtunu to move all of the partitions except /boot into one and just have that as /?
<jaybee> or did my host screw me over?
<TiK> ServerTech: ps aux
<TiK> ServerTech: kill -9 PID
<ServerTech> thx how do i end one
<ServerTech> Thx
<LoFo> hello
<MichealH> felicity: Are you wanting to upgrade to lucid or?
<felicity> MichealH: i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<duffydack> jaybee, try asking your host to give you what you want.
<felicity> MichealH: and now, am getting an error after hours of downloading.and my net connection is really slow :(
<jaybee> It's not managed
<LoFo> i'm having a little problem with the update manager.  i get the following message when trying to run the update:
<LoFo> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-lpia/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<LoFo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> LoFo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaybee> apart from installing an os for you
<devdz> hi guys!  .. i'm now under linux and have on my hard disk windows_xp.exe wana intall it on one of my local drive, how can i do it without burning it and boot from cd ?
<maco> jaybee: on servers, yes there is an advantage
<LoFo> Can anybody point me to how to solve this problem?
<hishamnajam> Hello everyone :) i was trying to exclude some directories/files from AIDE db....in what file of /etc/aide/aide.conf.d/ should i place my exclude list??
<MichealH> felicity: I suggest a good, clean install
<duffydack> jaybee, so ask them to install it again, properly.
<xangua> LoFo: remove that repository
<felicity> MichealH: oh snap.i thought you'd say that.anyway, let me try tinker with it and see what happens
<MichealH> Yeah.
<jaybee> I will because it's retarded, only 4GB for / and /var, home gets 400GB.... do they realise all the logs and mysql data that defaults to going somewhere other than home?
<threeseas> upgraded to 10.04... where might I find the log file for this?
<iredux> Locking my screen with Control-Alt-L sometimes fails; I think that certain windows will eat the key combination.  Is the best solution to choose a different screen-locking chord, or something else?
<jaybee> Is this ubuntu server default? or the clever idea of an idiot sysadmin at the dedicated hosting centre?
<duffydack> jaybee, I`m not sure how to manage them over terminal/ssh.  Maybe 'parted' can do it, or the LVM tools if they are LVM
<LoFo> OK, I'm rather new to Ubuntu... how do I remove that repository?
<duffydack> jaybee, an idiot :)
<jaybee> ok ill blame them then :)
<Anuovis> LoFo, check private ms
<Anuovis> *msg
<xangua> LoFo: how did you add it¿
<Stiwanoff> can anyone answer me a question about partitioning concerning dualboot systems with windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Anuovis> I had a similar problem
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, ask away
<Stiwanoff> I'm a beginner with ubuntu
<xangua> system>administration>software sources would be the easiest LoFo
<tortoise7> the installer (from within win7) returns: cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO........  thoughts?
<Stiwanoff> I tried to make a shared partition for files
<hishamnajam> :) can anyone help me with the AIDE exclude ?
<sinurge> Stiwanoff, whatz your question
<Stiwanoff> during the install
<Stiwanoff> but it showed me 3 partitions
<Stiwanoff> sda1, sda2, sda3
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, windows 7 has 1 partition for boot and 1 for main os
<LoFo> @xangua - OK thanks, i'll give it a shot
<vegombrei> hi can i install the netbook edition on my laptop? whats the difference anyway?
<sinurge> duffydack, really had no clue it did that
<Stiwanoff> it also showed one called windows vista loade
<Stiwanoff> r
<Stiwanoff> but i never installed vista on my pc
<Stiwanoff> so you think i could delete that one?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, you might have some hidden recovery partition from your pc supplier
<threeseas> anyone know where the upgrade log file is kept?
<Stiwanoff> hm
<Stiwanoff> but then I got 4 primary partitions
<Stiwanoff> I'll think there is a guide for that problem
<Stiwanoff> sry I think I'll check it out^
<shortlord> does anyone know how to run awesome as the window manager for gnome under ubuntu? I have made a custom script that exports WINDOW_MANAGER="awesome", the script shows up as an entry in GDM, but when I log in, gnome ignores the export and just loads compiz
<duffydack> Stiwanoff,  I`m not sure what the 3rd partition is if you havent installed any other OS...
<aleks> hi ;)
<vegombrei> hi can i install the netbook edition on my laptop? whats the difference anyway?
<aleks> it is possible to share a internet connection on the same interface ?
<bitplane> hrmph, still can't find these buttons. I went through each device in lspci and none of them are the buttons. any ideas where to look next?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, so make the 4th partition Extended and install ubuntu on the logical partitions in the extended area.
<xangua> vegombrei: yes you can, the interface of UNE is optimized for netbook = a little screen
<abhijit> now we need factoied explaining diff between une & desktop edition
<Stiwanoff1> duffydack, can that possibly be a recovery partition?
<Stiwanoff1> if it's called Windows Vista loader?
<soreau> shortlord: check gconf key /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<vegombrei> xangua thanks bro
<arvind_khadri>  hi, I needed some help with installing jffnms, I get an error in the error log of apache telling that jffnms class is not found, in the config file.
<duffydack> Stiwanoff,  are you the only 1 who has installed any OS on this machine
<shortlord> soreau: I don't want to set awesome as the default for every gnome session, just as the window manager for this GDM entry
<switch10_> I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-netbook* to switch from UNR to the desktop version.  when a window is maximized, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons are missing.  I have a feeling I need to edit something in gconf-editor, but I can't seem to find the right setting.
<soreau> shortlord: Can you make it kill compiz and start awesome in a script?
<aleks> i want to connect my wii on the Internet. I have a USB/Ethernet connector plugging on my switch and my pc too. My pc acceed to Internet via a web interface...
<shortlord> soreau: that's a good idea, I'll try that
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, you should have one that says Windows 7 Loader (its labelled System Reserved in ubuntu) and then you have Win7 main partition..
<aleks> how can i share me internet connection to my wii on the same interface/ same network ? it is posssible ?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff, the other one I dont know what it is, so I guess if your pc is from a shop/dealer then it might be a recovery/backup partition.  How big is it?
<Stiwanoff1> 13 GB
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, sounds like something like that then...its your pc though so I`m not gonna put my neck on the line and say it is/isnt :)
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, when you boot up do you have a menu to boot recovery/diagnostic/backup ?
<Stiwanoff1> I've got memory test
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, what make/model is it?
<Stiwanoff1> ubuntu
<Stiwanoff1> make/model of what?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, no I mean when you press something like F2 or F12 or DEL at boot
<Stiwanoff1> yes I've got one
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, make and model of your pc
<Stiwanoff1> packard bell easynote tj65
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1,  well, if you have the choice to boot to a recovery or diagnostic environment then I`d guess its exactly that...  make a full backup if you are going to delete it, otherwise just install ubuntu as normal, using the extra space.
<Stiwanoff1> I've already installed it
<Stiwanoff1> because there was an option in the installer to install it equal to windwos
<Stiwanoff1> parallel
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1,  oh... ?  so what is the question again ? lol
<Stiwanoff1> both windows and ubuntu have got 320 GB of my hdd
<Stiwanoff1> but I want the systems to have just as much space as they need
<Stiwanoff1> and to have a partition for storage where I can put my files and use them with both systems
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, oh so its resized windows partition to use as space...
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, you can mount the win7 partition in ubuntu and read/write to it.
<kuttan_> Stiwanoff1 put your files on the cloud
<Stiwanoff1> and the other way round?
<Stiwanoff1> oh
<lucariello> ciao a tutti
<Stiwanoff1> I guess that makes not much sense^
<ibolmo> i've edited the /etc/fstab so that acl and user_xattr is mounted on reboot
<ibolmo> http://paste.ly/6Wt
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, nope, only 1 way....o use the extra space and make a storage partition??
<ibolmo> but after a reboot mount shows that only the ext2|ext3 are mounted
<Ward|> can i dim the display of my laptop when the internal keyboard is messed up?
<ibolmo> can someone see if i made a mistake?
<ServerTech> god, i forgot the show all processes command again
<ibolmo> ps -aux i think
<ServerTech> oh
<ServerTech> i got ix
<ServerTech> ps aux
<ServerTech> thx
<RedNifre> Hi!
<FloodBot3> ServerTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RedNifre> Is there an easy way how to create a video DVD with a simple menu that can be viewed in a normal DVD player on a TV?
<Stiwanoff1> yes
<Stiwanoff1> I wanted to do that
<Stiwanoff1> but I already have 4 primary partitions
<Ward|> RedNifre, http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_Make_a_video_DVD
<RedNifre> thank you
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, ok...I guess boot to win7, remove the ubuntu partitions, resize it and reinstall
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<kuttan_> <duffydack> does he have scsi drive ? sda?
<duffydack> kuttan_,  its sda.
<Stiwanoff1> sry whats pastebin?
<Stiwanoff1>    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
<duffydack> !pastebin > Stiwanoff1
<Stiwanoff1> /dev/sda1               1        1530    12288000   27  Unbekannt
<Stiwanoff1> /dev/sda2   *        1530        1543      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Stiwanoff1> /dev/sda3            1543       47193   366685330    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Stiwanoff1> /dev/sda4           47193       77826   246053889    5  Erweiterte
<Stiwanoff1> /dev/sda5           47193       76579   236041216   83  Linux
<FloodBot3> Stiwanoff1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Stiwanoff1, please see my private message
<Stiwanoff1> sorry lol
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, ok so from that sda1 is your recovery partition, sda2 is win7 boot and ada3 is win7
<mgolisch> anyone able to help me with pulseaudio?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1,  and you have an extended, so you are good to make more partitions.
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, resize the ubuntu partition then, and make a fat32 partition.
<Stiwanoff1> ok
<Anuovis> my system seems to be a bit unstable during shutdowns and reboots (programs hanging up, sometimes the system stops booting). Does anybody have any advice what could I do? Or where to start looking for problems?
<Stiwanoff1> and can I also resize the win7 partition?
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, was there supposed to be an sda6 in there (swap) ?
<aleks> how to share a Internet connection when the Internet access and the node, who wants to access Internet, are on the samed network ?
<Stiwanoff1> yes
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, k.  floodbot got it :)
<Toushirou> vortei
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1,  personally what I`d do is boot to win7, remove ubuntu, and resize your win7 partition.. win7 does have a good disk management tool
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, then reinstall ubuntu how you need.. just make sure you dont just say yes to default partition.
<Stiwanoff1> ok
<aleks> T_T
<Stiwanoff1> I think I know what to do now
<Stiwanoff1> thank you
<Stiwanoff1> you were very helpful
<duffydack> Stiwanoff1, leave some room for a fat32 at the end.
<u8untu> i cant install ubuntu .. it gives me an error ... " No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! " ... i tried to install it from CD and it gives me an error with some log .. from docume~1\temp ...
<duffydack> damn, I forgot.. does win7 reboot to resize the partition?
<duffydack> ah hell I hope not or else it wont work after he`d removed the ubuntu partition :'(
<ibolmo> is there a reason why after a reboot ssh connections and even logging in locally takes a "long" time?
<ibolmo> ssh connectiosn are timing out as well.
<kuttan_> duffydack :P
<ilovefairuz> u8untu: did you verify the ISO image before burning the cd?
<sinurge> duffydack, yup
 * duffydack gets a new identity and moves to different country.
<ilovefairuz> !verify | u8untu
<ubottu> u8untu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<u8untu> ilovefairuz i have only windows.. i can`t.. i dont know how :D
<ilovefairuz> u8untu: read the above links
<noel> hi baby
<duffydack> for some reason I seem to think it resizes while inside windows....
<sinurge> u8untu, there are windows versions of md5sum checking sw
<Guest84284> are girl
<u8untu> :)
<sinurge> duffydack, lol u think wrong
<duffydack> damnit.
<atxq> I just installed a package from source and now want to remove it. how can I do this?
<ikonia> atxq: manually remove each file it installed, you should not install from source unless you know what you are doing and how to manage it
<duffydack> nevermind, he`ll be back using livecd and i`ll get him to restore grub :)
<ilovefairuz> ibolmo: i think the sshd performs lazy initialization (when trying to connect to it the first time after a reboot) but after that it usually responds pretty fast
<ibolmo> why would I get a "Login timed out after 60 seconds."?
<duffydack> er I mean windows mbr.
<ibolmo> oops forgot to prepend ilovefairuz to that last sentence.
<ibolmo> :D
<atxq> is that the only way to remove the package?
<ikonia> atxq: that's how you do it because it's not packaged
<ilovefairuz> ibolmo: i haven't had that happen before, only initial slow downs
<atxq> is there a way to know how many files were created when installed?
<ikonia> atxq: read the makefile, or log the output of make install
<ilovefairuz> atxq: ikonia: what command did you use to install it? sudo make install? if so, try: sudo make uninstall  .. in the same directory you installed it from
<atul> what is meaning of 'v = $ (( $$ % $b )) ' in shell scripting? where 'v' and 'b' are variable
<atxq> yeah, I used make, make install
<atxq> did not see an uninstall file in the dir
<ilovefairuz> atxq: cd to the directory and do: sudo make uninstall
<ilovefairuz> it's not a separate file
<ikonia> ilovefairuz: make uninstall does not always install, and is dangerous if the libraries have re-placed system libraries
<ikonia> do NOT do make uninstall blindly
<Ward|> how do i dim my laptop display without the keyboard (fn key) please?
<duffydack> Ward|,  brightness applet (add to panel)
<ilovefairuz> ikonia: USUALLY no system libraries are replaced, that's rather rare
<Ward|> duffydack, thanx
<ikonia> ilovefairuz: nonsense, you don't know a.) what he's installed b.) what his --prefix was c.) what's linked against the libraries it installed
<arzhar> guys, is there a way to record what fps did i get with certain application or game ?
<atxq> so I get the following message "rm -f /usr/local/bin/lkl"
<jklehm> hello,  I'm trying to install 64bit ubuntu 10.04 from a usbstick...installer seems to be stuck at 78%...is this normal?  it's been 10 minutes with no progress
<atxq> that is it?
<csis> what is the easiest way to make bootable usb on ubuntU ?
<atxq> I was expecting more
<karmic-koala> Hi guys whilst trying to connect to my own samba share using smbclient -L localhost -N  ; I have no problems with that but smbclient -L my_ip -N fails with Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED, any thoughts
<ikonia> jklehm: not normal no
<brorjonas> Luckybackup or flyback?
<jklehm> csis: administration -> make startup disk
<ilovefairuz> atxq: that's normal
<ikonia> atxq: it's an application you installed, you need to find out what it installed
<csis> jklehm, thank you
<csis> jklehm, though, I don't have that
<csis> Under administration
<Ward|> duffydack, thanx thats perfect :) i can just click it and then scroll
<jklehm> csis:  hrmm that's where it is on my 10.04
<u8untu> i dont know how to use the md5sum
<u8untu> in windows
<csis> jklehm, oh I've found it.
<jklehm> csis: "Startup Disk Creator"
<ilovefairuz> ikonia: neither assuming that packages replace system libraries is sensible.. usually make uninstall works well (and --prefix is taken into account)
<ikonia> u8untu: ask in ##windows
<ikonia> ilovefairuz: I didn't assume, that's why I said he needs to research what it installed
<Ale_> can anyone here describe how you would have a ssd drive for the os and program, while using a hdd for files?
<ikonia> Ale_: install ubuntu to the SSD drive, and put a mount point such as /data on the second disk
<ikonia> Ale_: that way your OS runs from the SSD, and all your info is in /data on the second disk, or maybe use /home for your personal data on the second disk
<rockhopper> yh
<rockhopper> but there wont be much of a difference in performance i guess
<jklehm> Ale_: id leave your home/user on the ssd, but have the Videos, Pictures folders on the other drive
<rockhopper> coz a hdd's sufficient and fast enough to access system files
<Ale_> alright
<jefinc> what do I use for a remote desktop SERVER?
<rockhopper> Ale_, install everything on ssd and mount your hdd for the data
<jklehm> jefinc: doesnt gnome have abuilt in remote desktop vnc server
<Ale_> cool, thought it was more complicated than that
<rockhopper> ssd's difference can be found when copying or reading large files
<switch10_> jefinc: the ip of the machine you want to connect to
<|Twilo|> hello, I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar or is there another way to set the keyboard layout in the gui?
<jefinc> jklehm: is it automatically running?
<Poul|Raider> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:3389   i used this, but somehow its not forwarding requests coming in on eth1:4000 to the pc at 192.168.0.11.3389
<switch10_> jefinc: it may be automatically detected if its a machine on your network
<amokpaule> Hello, i have an nvidia card and i use the nvidia drivers, i also have 2 screens. In twinview windows get now expand over the 2 screens can i set it that when a window is maximized that it will only be streched over 1 screen , windows like?
<rooks> spd-say doesnt ouptput sound, whats wrong?
<jefinc> switch10_: how do I edit the settings of the server?
<rockhopper> amokpaule, yeah
<rockhopper> use extended desktop option, not the twinview
<switch10_> jefinc: edit the settings of the server?  do you mean like set a static IP?
<amokpaule> Can i find that in nvidia-settings?
<rockhopper> yeah
<jefinc> switch10_: to setup a username/port etc
<rockhopper> amokpaule, i think its in the advanced settings of nvidia-settings window
<Zoffix> So, wanted to tell original people that my Blue Trace mouse started to work after I rebooted...
<switch10_> jefinc: you are trying to VNC to a machine on your network via system>prefs>remote desktop correct?
<kn100> is there a way to check is a process is running and if it isn't to run it
<jefinc> switch10_: ah that's where the preferences are ..... hah k sorry, didn't really look :\
<Guest84284> hibaby
<Leemp> What is the linux command to locate the directory of a command/exec? (eg: what is the dir of python. what is the dir of apt-get, etc.)
<MichealH> !ot | Guest84284
<ubottu> Guest84284: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amokpaule> rockhopper: Ty
<amokpaule> but i cant find the setting^^
<rockhopper> I'm using the extended desktop setting on my home pc
<WJW> Remark: every version of openoffice.org (OOo) calc (the spreadsheet program) tends to crash.
<|Twilo|> Leemp: which command
<rockhopper> in nvidia screen setup, there shud be anoption for twin monitor setting, in it you can find the other option
<WJW> Remark: A .xls file saved by gnumeric can break OOo.
<rockhopper> try it, it'll solve the problem, but its been long since i've tried out the setting
<amokpaule> ok ty
<rockhopper> is anyone using UNR here?
<MichealH> rockhopper: Nope
<MichealH> But I will try to help :P
<kn100> is there a way to check is a process is running and if it isn't to run it
<rockhopper> I'm using UNR on my netbook(lenovo s10-3), and my brightness button's not working.
<MichealH> kn100: Look in System Monitor
<rockhopper> But it works fine on windows
<kn100> MichealH, automated
<rockhopper> I've tried googling, but i can only find questions unanswered
<Feroy> does anyone know how to view registry files? like getting to hkey_current_user tso i can open some progrems with opengl?
<MichealH> rockhopper: Is there a pannel applet for brightness?
<MichealH> Feroy: Registry doesnt work like that in Ubuntu
<WebDawg> Why should I install ubuntu netbook edition instead of the reg?
<rockhopper> MichealH, Sorry i didnt get you!!
<Feroy> ok, then how to i open a progrem in opengl mode?
<yy> I have a LCD connected to my laptop, using Ubuntu, can I use two screens as seperate desktop  ?
<xangua> WebDawg: because you use a netbook¿
<rockhopper> I cant control brightness in any setting
<zzzed> kn100, e.g. for gdm use ps aux | grep -e gdm to see if gdm is running. to start use sudo service gdm start
<WebDawg> I want to enable encryption so should I not use the alternative?
<MichealH> yy: Of course!
<WebDawg> xangua, but what are the REAL differences?
<Ward|> Feroy, you're not making any sense :s
<yy> MichealH: how ?
<kn100> zzzed, the entire process has to be automated
<MichealH> yy: I dont know but I know iths possible
<rockhopper> MichealH,  There's no option or panel to control brightness here
<kn100> basically if process isn't running then run it
<Feroy> ok i have a program (warcraft III0 that uses direct x, i need to run it in opengl mode
<Quantum_Ion> How do you get rid of gnome-keyring ?
<yy> :(
<MichealH> rockhopper: Ahh
<Ward|> Feroy, so you are using wine?
<xangua> WebDawg: UNE has a better interface for netbooks = little screen
<Quantum_Ion> gnome keyring is annoying ?
<Feroy> i installed it with wine, and i read somewhere that wine comes with regedit but i cannot find it
<ankit> hi guys
<WebDawg> How is the interface differet xangua ?
<rockhopper> MichealH, I'm thinking that its not recognising the specific button may be!!
<weed37> hey guys looking for some help in repairing a sata laptop hdd that has some bas sectors
<weed37> bad*
<rockhopper> but i'm not sure whats wrong
<MichealH> rockhopper: Is there keyboard drivers for your netbook?
<MichealH> You *need* them
<xangua> WebDawg: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<WJW> Weed37, "man badblocks"
<yy> I have a LCD connected to my laptop, using Ubuntu, can I use two screens as seperate desktop  ?
<rockhopper> MichealH, My volume button, and other media buttons like sleep and music buttons work fine
<ankit> i recieve a long beeping sounds at startup,its ram problem,what to do,i have a good ram bought 2 years agao
<Ward|> Feroy, just run regedit and it should start wine i think (i don't have wine on this installation)
<MichealH> !patience | yy
<ubottu> yy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<MichealH> Hmmm...
<Feroy> thats just it i cant find regedit
<kn100> is there a way to check is a process is running and if it isn't to run it
<rockhopper> MichealH,  Only the brightness buttons're not working..
<yy> :<<
<weed37> yes WJW
<philinux> ankit: go to motherborads website and check out what the beep codes mean
<MichealH> rockhopper: That is weird indeed
<rockhopper> yeah..
<dogmatic69> can i create a "shortcut" to some folder?
 * MichealH seconds philinux 
<dogmatic69> or just to files?
<yy> where is the display section in Ubuntu ?
<ankit> it says ram problem
<MichealH> dogmatic69: Yeah, a Symb Link
 * philinux omnipotent
<MichealH> But dont ask me how
<Ward|> Feroy, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1177
<WJW> weed37, can you back your files up to another disk?
<weed37> hdd is formatted
<Feroy> ive been there
<zzzed> dogmatic69, man ln
<weed37> to fat 32 WJW
<Feroy> and they say to fix it i need to run in open gl but i dont know how!
<dogmatic69> i was doing sudo ls -s /var/www/ /home/dogmatic69/websites
<Ward|> Feroy, there's also #winehq
<dogmatic69> does /home/dogmatic69/websites need to exist?
<WJW> weed37, maybe use cpio to back your files to one file on the fat32.  then use badblocks to map your bad blocks, and then make a new file system that goes around them using the mkfs for your preferred file-system type.
<MichealH> dogmatic69: Yes
<yy> I dont have System->Preferences->Display :<
<EbanSoul> system / preferences / monitor i think
<weed37> ty WJW
<rockhopper> MichealH, I found this page, but have no idea of any solution given there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/538256
<zzzed> dogmatic69, no it does not need to exist, use sudo ln -s /var/www /home/dogmatic69/websites
<b43confused> hi.  is it possible to change my ext4 partitions to ext2 without damaging the data.
<dogmatic69> zzzed: that is what i did...
<dogmatic69> ls: cannot access /home/dogmatic69/websites: No such file or directory
<zzzed> dogmatic69 the command is "ln" not "ls"
<dogmatic69> lol
<dogmatic69> thanks
<WJW> b43confused, do you have another disk to which you could back up your files?
<b43confused> not easily.
<b43confused> so i would have to back up everything on the disk and then reinstall?
<WJW> b43confused, not sure whether there's another way.  Maybe just changing some settings with debugfs would make the ext4 fs behave like ext2.
<Leemp> |Twilo|: Thanks! I almost replied to you with "That's what i am asking." because i though you were asking me which command i was talking about xD
<MichealH> rockhopper: Refresh the page :)
<WJW> b43confused, running a system without backups is risky anyway.
<rockhopper> MichealH, err?? I didnt get you
<b43confused> well,  the deal is that i want to be able to mount my linux partition from my windows partition.  can i do that with an ext4 if i edit that config file?
<ActionParsnip> WJW: +1
<|Twilo|> Leemp: :-)
<SuperMiguel> if i have a wireless connection, where do i add the settings so that my system will connect on every reboot???
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: if you use ext3 it can be accessed using www.fs-driver.org
<MichealH> rockhopper: Refresh the bug report
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: network-manager should do that
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: or you can use wicd
<b43confused> it is already ext4.  and when i try to mount it from windows it asks if i want to reformat it now
<rockhopper> Is there a solution in it?
<WJW> b43confused, there might be software for cygwin that can read linux partitions from windows.
<rockhopper> MichealH, Is there a solution in it?
<SuperMiguel> ActionParsnip, how about if i until use the cli?
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: windows cannot access ext4 yet, even though the specification is open, microsoft have been too ignorant / lazy to code the system to be able to access it
<MichealH> rockhopper: Oh yeah Sure I am 100 percent sure
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: or wicd-curses is a cli network management app
<WJW> b43confused, if you set up an NTFS partition, you can read and write it from Linux and from Windows.
<b43confused> i'm actually more annoyed at the Linux community than at MIcrosoft for releasing an incompatible system
 * duffydack loz at b43confused
<b43confused> right.  ntfs can be read from linux.  ext2 can be read from microsoft so can ext3.  but ext4 can not
<WJW> b43confused, ntfs can't represent the attributes of a file per POSIX.
<rockhopper> I've tried the code "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=??" But i dont know the other color codes than 00 and FF
<b43confused> there is ext2explore which works okay but  kind of sucks
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: funny how linux can access ntfs, despite the specification being hidden and proprietary, yet microsoft cannot code access to ext4 despite the definition being clear tyo see. If you think Linux is at fault you are sadly mistaken
<WJW> b43confused, if Linux were compatible with Windows, it wouldn't be compatible with Unix.
<b43confused> well anyways.  back to the question.  is there any way to access ext4 from a windows partition
<WJW> Does anyone know for a fact that cygwin doesn't have an ext4 driver?
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: not yet, keep your eyes on the fs-driver project
<b43confused> k
<WJW> I heard that ext4 had some troubles; maybe it's not ready for prime time.
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: pressure microsoft to support it. You coudl always make a large ntfs partitionwhich both OSes can access mutually, or use dropbox etc (or some other web storage)
<WJW> b43confused, look into Cygwin.
<duffydack> unless I have terrabytes of info I`d boot a livecd and mount my external drive and cp -av everything to that, format the ext4 to ext3 and copy it all back, and edit fstab to suit.
<WJW> Several people on this channel may be talking about situations where there is some reason to back up the files from a file system.
<b43confused> (1) although we all hate microsoft, i don't think this is microsoft's fault.  (2)  i will check into cygwin
<WJW> Sometimes a solution is to back up the personal and data files, then reinstall Ubuntu.
<EbanSoul> can't u just back them up as a tar file ?
<ActionParsnip> b43confused: i dont hate microsoft and it IS entirely their fault
<cahl-hith> Is ubuntu vulnerable to viruses?
<WJW> You can use tar if you have a medium to store the tar file.
<ActionParsnip> cahl-hith: there are a few but they only reside in labs
<duffydack> cahl-hith, not really.. only reckless users
<mneptok> duffydack: that's misleading. Linux is vulnerable like any other piece of human-made software. it's just far more difficult, and thus in practice not an issue.
<cahl-hith> utorrent seems to be freezing my computer
<Lifeless_0x2D> hi all
<duffydack> mneptok, what I meant by reckless users
<WJW> cahl-hith, some years ago there was an "internet worm" that attacked Unix-like systems.  But viruses that attack them are much less common than those that attack Microsoft Windows.
<cahl-hith> Is there a better torrent downloader that works better with ubtuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cahl-hith: any bugs logged for it
<mneptok> cahl-hith: try Transmission. it's installed by default.
<cahl-hith> oh
<cahl-hith> ok
<Lifeless_0x2D> who is russian?
<WJW> cahl-hith, I never heard of anyone running antivirus software (on the immunities model) on Linux, Unix, or Apple.
<hv> Is there an extension I can set for a text file containing a url, such that double clicking on the file will open the link in the browser?
<ActionParsnip> WJW: I do, its a samba fileserver. Saves the windows clients passing viruses to each other
<WJW> cahl-hith, I use Transmission.  I have had no trouble with it except suspecting it may contribute to my router hanging up (which it eventually does anyway even if I'm not running Transmission).
<BiggFREE> I cannot do sudo Xorg -configure  (Already active)
<mneptok> WJW: if you run a production mail server on Linux/Unix without an AV scanner, you're being complacent. :)
<WJW> mneptok, what parts of a production mail server are vulnerable to viruses?
<ActionParsnip> cahl-hith: i use transmission headless and transmission-gui on the client systems. Works great
<mneptok> WJW: every user that pipes mail off it to a vulnerable system
<BiggFREE> I cannot do sudo Xorg -configure (Already active)
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: do it in a root recovery console
<WJW> mneptok, does the scanner just look for viruses that attack Microsoft Windows systems?
<BiggFREE> ActionParsnip: What that means ?
<mneptok> WJW: depends on the solution you use.
<cahl-hith> ugh
<cahl-hith> it is so slow
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<WJW> mneptok, can you cite a company that sells AV for Linux?
<cahl-hith> Are there any faster downloaders that work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> WJW: sells AV..hmm
<BiggFREE> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<mneptok> WJW: http://www.avg.com/us-en/product-avg-server-edition-for-linux
<WJW> tnx
<ActionParsnip> WJW: http://www.avast.com/server-edition
<cahl-hith> transmission is only downloading at a rate from .1kb/s to 5kb/s
<ActionParsnip> cahl-hith: is your bandwidth being used by any other apps?
<cahl-hith> nope
<mneptok> cahl-hith: give it time to negotiate with peers. and stop other torrent clients that may be hogging bandwidth.
<Dekkard> off topic.. is p111 686?
<ActionParsnip> Dekkard: yes it is
<WJW> cahl-hith, how long has it been since you started the download in Transmission?
<Dekkard> thanks ActionParsnip
<cahl-hith> a few minutes
<cahl-hith> utorrent was much better when it wasnt freezing the computer
<duffydack> cahl-hith, right ports configured?
<cahl-hith> yeah
<cahl-hith> assuming it uses the same ports as utorrent
<duffydack> cahl-hith,  check its prefs.. Ive never used utorrent
<cahl-hith> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dekkard: generally the early pentiums of less than 100Mhz were 586s, the rest are 686
<qschzt> hi, is there a channel for bridge / kvm stuff? :)
<qschzt> getting loads of packet loss after kvm bridged setup..
<marmot> hi, when booting from ubuntu netbook usb bootdisc I'm getting nothing but "Boot error" message. Lenovo ideapad S12. What can it be?
<WJW> ActionParsnip and mneptok, so are these guys cataloging known viruses that attack Linux/Unix they way people like McAfee and Norton catalog known viruses that attack Microsoft OS?
<oal> When I start Wolf:ET all other sound is killed
<cahl-hith> what about limewire?
<mneptok> WJW: no, these companies are santizing mail before it gets piped to average end-users that will click anything they see.
<cahl-hith> Does that work on ubtuntu if I use wine?
<cahl-hith> *ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WJW: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<oal> So if I run Grooveshark+ET, I can only hear ET, and when quitting ET again there's no sound
<kuttan_> what is limewire
<ActionParsnip> cahl-hith: no need, limewire is a client to the gnutella network so you can use frostwire which runs on linux
<mneptok> cahl-hith: it's NOT the client you're using. Transmission works just fine.
<ActionParsnip> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> cahl-hith: why would you need to use wine? it's a java program, it runs on linux
<jaybee> In ubutnu, with samba installed, how can I list nebios names?
<LjL> !limewire > cahl-hith
<ubottu> cahl-hith, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> jaybee: smbtree
<jaybee> thanks
<WJW> ActionParsnip and mneptok, so I guess my point still stands that Linux and other Unix-like systems have so little risk of invasion by viruses, that it has not become economical to use an "immune system"-like catalog of virusus to protect them.
<cahl-hith> owait nvm
<cahl-hith> I only found 2 peers
<cahl-hith> :/
<zzzed> cahl-hith, transmission works best for me
<mneptok> WJW: there is nothing about Unix that makes it immediately immune to malware. if there was, there would never be CVN reports.
<WJW> mneptok, what is CVN?
<mneptok> WJW: sorry, typo. still waking up. "CVE"
<mneptok> WJW: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<WJW> Of course there are vulnerabilities in Linux/Unix, but the risk has a very different profile than that with Microsoft.
<ActionParsnip> WJW: true, that fact that the default user model for windows is admin does it no favours for one
<uptownben> Hi All.
<ActionParsnip> !up | uptownben
<ActionParsnip> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kuttan_> !hello
<WJW> As far as I know, the usual response to the discovery of vulnerabilities in the Unix/Linux world is to repair the vulnerability.  But Microsoft users pay an annual fee for updates to their immune systems.
<WJW> Running Microsoft without buying immune updates is considered foolish.
<uptownben> Just wanted to ask if the most recent version of Ubuntu would run on a Pentium II with 128MB RAM? command line interface only, no GUI
<mneptok> o/~ Uptown Ben. He's just looking for an IRC friend. I just hope he doesn't say "Hi," again. We'll have to !repeat factoid him then. Not if but when.  o/~
<ActionParsnip> uptownben: apsolutely, as long as you arent running too many services on it
<uptownben> Probably just Samba
<ActionParsnip> uptownben: it'd even run LUbuntu but if you need a simple file / torrent server it'll be fine
<norty> Hello, I just bought a Lenovo ThinkPad T410 and I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on it. I'm having problems getting it to like my intel graphics driver. Everytime I try to boot it shows the ubuntu splash screen and then right before the login screen it goes blank. When I change the driver to vesa im able to login and see my GUI desktop but i can't get my resolution set to 1440x900. Does anyone know what I should do?
<LjL> mneptok: you're odd
<ActionParsnip> uptownben: it's more than enough dude, no worries
<jaybee> Why would iptabes -F cease all traffic on ubuntu, nat not being used?
<uptownben> Coolio!
<mneptok> LjL: you're just noticing. how cute.
<uptownben> thanks guys/gals
<splnet> whats the best way to restart udevd?
<blup> is there a way of searching and replacing text in file/directory names?
<kuttan_> splnet: reboot
<kuttan_> blup perl regex
<WJW> What virtualization solution will let a guest Windows see the CPU serial number or whatever it looks at to convince itself it is running on the machine it's licensed for?
<splnet> kuttan_: heh this isn't windows
<WJW> blup, I use "ed" to mung a copy of the file/directory names into the commands to rename them.
<kuttan_> splnet: my my we seem to have acquired some new knowhow :D
<blup> kuttan_: i have a snippet for search/replace within files, but i'd like to do it with file names themselves: find ./ -type f | xargs sed -i 's/string1/string2/g'
<solofight> help | i have installled apache from source, now i want it to start during boot time instead of me starting it everytime
<kuttan_> blup: so you wish to rename the files ?
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" because Kernel 2.6 disallows direct SCSI commands to devices.  This breaks multisession disc recording.  How do I get around this?
<blup> kuttan_: yes
<kuttan_> solofight rc.local
<kuttan_> blup: nautilus , actions ?
<blup> kuttan_: same concept but with filenames rather than their contents
<solofight> i have seen a GUI for making this happen before, where i can play with runlevels, i forgot name, can somebody please help ?
<solofight> kuttan_, ? rc.local ?
<mneptok> solofight: why not install the package?
<solofight> mneptok, cause i wanted to learn this way
<kuttan_> solofight /etc/rc.local
<mneptok> solofight: if you do not know how to edit rc files, you probably should not be compiling a web server from source.
<splnet> kuttan_: clearly you are new linux user
<kuttan_> splnet ahhem ..
<solofight> mneptok, well yes i do not know, but i wanted to change my state
<solofight> kuttan_, ok thank you will have a look at that
<solofight> and one more doubt with apache
<kuttan_> solofight sure ...
<solofight> how can i set a custom directory as DirectoryRoot
<solofight> ?
<solofight> like i want some /var/mydirectory as directoryroot
<solofight> when i change the DirectoryRoot setting in httpd.conf and browse through it says forbidden
<kuttan_> <solofight>  you mean <Alias> ...
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" because Kernel 2.6 disallows direct SCSI commands to devices.  This breaks multisession disc recording.  How do I get around this?
<norty> brb trying a new fix
<solofight> kuttan_, i need to install mod_alias and create a alias is that the only solution ?
<solofight> or i can also play with symlinks ?
<kuttan_> solofight , rewrting the ruleset  you wish to try
<kuttan_> symlinks are dangerous
<solofight> so the best is install mod_alias and create a alias dir for document root
<solofight> ? kuttan_ ^
<mneptok> solofight: no
<mneptok> solofight: you edit your apache config file
<kuttan_> enable mod_alias
<jameswannabe> Im new to Linux and irc
<solofight> ok thank you kuttan_  and mneptok
<jameswannabe> hi can someone help me
<codebrainz> hi.  i was trying to install scons but the install just sits there forever, until i kill apt-get and delete the lock file so i can use apt-get again.  how do i tell apt-get to stop trying to install scons (and locking up)
<kuttan_> jameswannabe ask splnet
<asdf_baron> Hi.  I'm trying to install and test Unity on my standard Lucid install.  When I log into unity I get a flashing white screen.  I've installed gnome-shell in the past so I'm thinking some packages might be conflicting?
<jameswannabe> what and how to ask dplnet?
<mneptok> kuttan_: please don't be snarky
<kuttan_> mneptok blame the victim ?
<splnet> jameswannabe: just ask here in the channel
<jameswannabe> ok
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" because Kernel 2.6 disallows direct SCSI commands to devices.  This breaks multisession disc recording.  How do I get around this?
<jameswannabe> im trying to get Logitec webcam to work w/ Ubuntu
<mneptok> kuttan_: be helpful, or say nothing. this channel is not for you to air your personal greivances.
<kuttan_> mneptok logically I pointed to the right person .. anyway ...
<asdf_baron> any ideas for a flashing white screen in Unity?
<lahwran> hey all, looking for some wget support. (don't !ask, I'm typing)
<jameswannabe> im trying to get Logitec webcam to work w/ Ubuntu can someone tell me what software might work?
<Rooig> Anyone having complete hangs with all the updates and kernel 2.6.32-24 ? :(((((
<Rooig> Anyone having complete hangs with all the updates 10.04 and kernel 2.6.32-24 ? :(((((
<splnet> kuttan_: what makes you say that?
<mneptok> splnet: please let it drop.
<lahwran> I want to get the list of books and dates from my library site, but they use session cookies during auth, so I need a way to wget the form, figure out what values it wants for the session keys, send those as a POST to the next page, and then follow whatever cookies it sends.
<pixelmischief> jameswannabe, logi webcam on ubuntu is well covered in many places on the web.  google "ubuntu logitech webcam"
<splnet> jameswannabe: make sure your device has support for linux
<lahwran> ^ can this all be done from wget (+sed+grep)?
<codebrainz> lahwran, i think curl is better for this
<jameswannabe> thx for hlp
<lahwran> codebrainz, ok. how would you do it with curl?
<jrib> lahwran: wget man page talks about using cookies from your browser though nowadays you need to convert the sqlite db that firefox is using
<kuttan_> okay splnet mneptok no hard feelings ..ciao
<codebrainz> lahwran, http://curl.haxx.se/docs/httpscripting.html
<lahwran> jrib, I'm aware that wget can do that. since the cookies are session cookies, they'll expire when I close the browser.
<pixelmischief> jameswannabe, logi webcam on ubuntu is well covered in many places on the web.  google "ubuntu logitech webcam"
<wetsocksmell> On my wife's nbe notebook she has multiple linux-images, 2.6.32.24-generic being the last one installed leaving next to no space left on her tiny drive. Can I delete the older images safely and how do I do this?thx 4 any hlp.
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" because Kernel 2.6 disallows direct SCSI commands to devices.  This breaks multisession disc recording.  How do I get around this?
<splnet> kuttan_: no worries
<jrib> lahwran: man page discusses session cookies too though how to get them from your browser I am not sure
<hotmonkeyluv> I have a 73gb raptor and 4 1tb seagates. I am wondering how to get the most performance out of them. Do I use the single raptor, or use 2 of the 1tb drives in a raid 0, or can I use 4 1tb drives in a raid 0, or is it worth it to buy another raptor?
<jrib> lahwran: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2208/ may help
<lahwran> interesting..
<lahwran> I'd still prefer to do it right, by avoiding the browser
<jklehm> what should i do if my install is stuck at 79% "Scanning CD rom"
<lahwran> 'cause there is a good chance it will eventually expire
<jrib> lahwran: personally, I would use python mechanize :/
<lahwran> jrib, no duh. why didn't I think of that?
<lahwran> wow that is a really powerful module O.O
<lahwran> thanks a ton!!
<jrib> lahwran: yep, it's awesome
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" because Kernel 2.6 disallows direct SCSI commands to devices.  This breaks multisession disc recording.  How do I get around this?
<maglos> hotmonkeyluv you could make 73gb partitions on each of your 1tb disks and raid 0 all 5 disks, however if you want fast seek times, get an intel ssd
<asdf_baron> is there a unity devoted channel?
<Rooig> Anyone having freezes with all the updates and kernel 2.6.32-24 ubuntu 10.04 ? :(((((
<Rooig> to the point that i have to restart my computer :S
<cahl-hith> omg this omelette is delicious!
<cahl-hith> oops
<cahl-hith> sorry wrong channel
<Rooig> with 2.6.32-21 all is working well
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, i just wanted high-ish performance with what I have, and I'm not sure that I want to drop $400 on 60gb.
<pixelmischief> anyone know how to burn multisession cd's in 10.04?
<hotmonkeyluv> pixelmischief, I think it's the default.
<splnet> pixelmischief: if you haven't tried it yet, I'd recommend k3b.
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" fails when I try to buirn the second session.
<duffydack> pixelmischief, growisofs -M
<pixelmischief> splnet, i've tried that, cdrdao, nero, and everything.  Isn't this the direct scsi command block in kernel 2.6?
<maglos> hotmonkeyluv, if it were me and assuming I was running linux, I might boot off a small partition on the raptor then mount a software raid 0 between a 1tb disk and the raptor for redundancy.
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, why software raid?
<maglos> i doubt you could hardware raid your raptor too a partition in your 1 tb disk
<pixelmischief> duffydack, i've tried that, cdrdao, nero, and everything.  Isn't this the direct scsi command block in kernel 2.6?
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, hmmm, I suppose.
<maglos> and its ~98% as fast as hardware
<maglos> or something
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, oh, I thought it was much slower
<duffydack> pixelmischief, try k3b then.  it needs kde libs but its a good program...
<maglos> na its pretty good, in linux anyway. The only issue is, its a pain to boot off, and will take a little bit to track down the commands
<pixelmischief> duffydack, tried it
<maglos> you have to make a new virtual device for the raid, its a small pain
<hotmonkeyluv> phooey
<hotmonkeyluv> i don't like working for stuff
<shane2peru> is it possible to compile mplayer with w64codecs?  or aren't there very many 64codecs out there?  or do I need to compile mplayer for 32bit?
<Techathy> I'm usinhg on-board sound (Intel HDA/ RTL ALC888) & have very low line out signal levels despite the alsa sliders being on maximum. Is there any way to boost the line level produced by the card?
<pixelmischief> "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -msinfo" returns "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read toc scsi sendcmd: no error" How do I get around this?
<smw> !medibuntu | shane2peru
<hotmonkeyluv> Techathy, make sure you've got it set to line out and not headphone out, I had the same problem
<ubottu> shane2peru: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> shane2peru: or you could just install the w64 codecs
<Techathy> hotmonkeyluv: how does one do that on the command line?
<emilio> hi all
<abhijit> hi
<maglos> well their is some amount of work in any path. you could just raid your two 1tb, boot off that and put your /bin etc on your raptor, that would be quick and reliable
<hotmonkeyluv> Techathy, via cli, i don't know.
<shane2peru> xangua, I did and it didn't cut it, lacking codecs
<emilio> can i have some support on this chat?
<abhijit> !ask | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> shane2peru, there is just about nothing vlc can't play :-)
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, yeah,  but I don't know if i need to put /bin and whatnot into a 73 gb drive, a bit overkill, isn't it?
<Techathy> that said headphone is set to mute & I'm getting sound output so I don't think that's the issue
<ilker> i've just installed ubuntu, what is superuser password?
<erik_> hi all
<shane2peru> xangua,  it is a wmv file, and it complains about: Requested video codec family [wmsdmod] (vfm=dmo) not available.
<smw> ilker, whatever your password is is the sudo password
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu iso with the new ubiquity and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config
<smw> !root | ilker
<ubottu> ilker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<emilio> what can i do?
<Techathy> ilker: you don't have one
<Guest67621> well for right now im on 9.04
<pixelmischief> ilker, "sudo -i", then, "passwd".  You set it yourself.
<shane2peru> smw, well, vlc doesn't play this, it is a wmv file.
<Guest67621> video  problems with 9.10 am 10.04
<smw> ilker, ubottu is god. listen to him
<pixelmischief> ilker, although i recommend learning more about sudo and root before yo do it.
<shane2peru> smw, mplayer can, if the codecs are there and compiled in.
<smw> shane2peru, so what is the problem?
<Guest67621> not sure how long 9.04 will be supported for
<maglos> hotmonkeyluv, well if you have the hardware it should cut down load times, compile times and updating.
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu iso with the new ubiquity and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<abhijit> !9.04 | Guest67621
<ubottu> Guest67621: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<shane2peru> smw, it doesn't like the wmv file.
<abhijit> :(
<maglos> hotmonkeyluv they all seem pretty well seek time bound operations
<pixelmischief> how do I enable ide-cd in ub10.04?
<shane2peru> smw, VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this. is vlc's error
<smw> shane2peru, I don't know what to tell you. I have played alot of stuff and never run into problems :-\
<Guest67621> it works fine
<emilio> <pixelmischief> do you have a sata cdrom?
<Guest67621> just 9.10 an 10.04 wont run
<ilker> thanks all for helping, and i want to change computer name. so what should i do?
<pixelmischief> emilio, yes
<shane2peru> smw, I have to be able to compile mplayer with the right codecs, at mplayer channel, I was told to build it as 32bit, doesn't sound fun to me, working on 64bit
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<splnet> ilker /etc/hostname should do it
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to revert to the Jaunty default theme but when trying to change stuff I get this message "ubuntulooks engine" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<thune3> Guest67621: through oct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ , what problem do you experience trying 9.10,10.04?
<emilio> <pixelmischief> try to look on bios for config. I have a problem with is, changing the mode on BIOS this is work fine, somethimes the BIOS was configured to "see" the SATA was IDE so change this option.
<ilker> slacker_nl: thanks a lot
<ilker> opss
<raj> :p
<smw> shane2peru, it will probably be extremely difficult to install x86 mplayer on x86_64
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu iso with the new ubiquity and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<hotmonkeyluv> maglos, do you know of a free way to check SMART info on a disk and put it to a test? I've seen some apps, but they are all windows and pricey.
<EbanSoul> is there a web site that shows the differences in the irc chat programs for ubuntu ?
<shane2peru> smw, that is why I figured to ask for codecs instead. :)  doesn't sound fun to me either.
<trism> hotmonkeyluv: System/Administration/Disk Utility ? click the disk, and the SMART Data button, then run self test?
<switch10_> how to put a character limit on a line in .conkyrc?
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to revert to the Jaunty default theme but when trying to change stuff I get this message "ubuntulooks engine" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<shane2peru> smw, I guess my other option is find a windows player, and use wine. :)  Perhaps that would be easier.
<duffydack> EbanSoul,  pure opinion, just use xchat or if you know terminal kungfu use irssi
<EbanSoul> ty
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 iso with the new ubiquity 2.2.25 and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<Ludacris> a name that starts with the letter O wasn't decide yet for 11.10 right?
<duffydack> Ludacris, only just got a name for 11.04 :)
<splnet> shane2peru: I don't think it should be that bad to install 32bit mplayer on x86_64. Just ensure that you have 32bit and 64 bit libraries installed
<Ludacris> cause i have some ideas
<Ludacris> Obnoxious Octopus
<hotmonkeyluv> trism, Thanks, I'll check it out!
<Ludacris> Ominous Ox
<Ludacris> Odd Owl
<trism> Ludacris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames post them here
<Ludacris> thx
<John-Smith> 1297 nicks
<scared_> hey, i'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and i've having some issues with grub. I have tried following tutorials that tell me to type "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)" but i get an error saying "file not found" any ideas?
<shane2peru> splnet, if you have a link I don't mind looking at the process, perhaps if it doesn't look that complex
<duffydack> Omnipotent Owl
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 iso with the new ubiquity 2.2.25 and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<WillWork4Foo> Posh Periwinkle... ?
<WillWork4Foo> for the P release of Ubuntu?
<splnet> shane2peru: unfortunately I don't. Just get the list of dependent libraries mplayer needs ( probably off of their site) then try to build it
<duffydack> Offtopic Ox
<jamboree> can i ask questions in here?
<jamboree> including the one i just asked
<jamboree> ;)
<duffydack> !ask | jamboree
<ubottu> jamboree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> Was Lucid based on the Debian snapshot that is currently in the testing branch?
<jamboree> i just installed ubuntu (latest) for the first time, i'm a newb when it comes to linux, and im trying to access a dns321 nas - anyone want to walk me through it or tell me where to read about it?
<DASPRiD> jamboree, if the nas was accessed via samba (windows directory sharing), it should be pretty easy
<switch10_> jamboree: I have a 323 and i ssh into it.
<jamboree> i don't have a clue what you two just said
<duffydack> Dont most nas`s have a web interface?
<jamboree> i added something about samba in the terminal earlier
<kieran_uk> evening all
 * scriptwarlock waves
<jamboree> mine does duffy but i can't access it like i usually do (http://192.168.x.x
<switch10_> jamboree: check out this website http://forum.dsmg600.info/
<jamboree> k
<chrisd> Hi, does anyone know where apt-add-repository stores the repos it adds? For some reason all of my PPAs are giving 404s
<kieran_uk> any other ubuntu chans i should know about?
<switch10_> jamboree: you could always do connect to server>private FTP as well
<dublisk> should my xorg.conf have an "InputDevice" section? I am trying to disable the middle button paste ( singularly THE MOST annoying thing ever )
<chrisd> for example i get W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kholis/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<chrisd>  -- but that's not where it should be anyway
<robertzaccour> is installing ubuntulooks theme engine possible?
<zagabar> Hey. I wonder how to do port forwarding when using ICS with iptables. I have my main server with the external IP. I have a second server in the internal network as 192.168.0.4. What iptable rules do I need to create to point all traffic on EXTERNAL-IP:SOME-PORT to 192.168.0.4?
<RenatoSilva> Update manager doesn't show 10.04.1. My 10.04 is up-to-date. How to upgrade?
<Andre305> I'm installing a program that give the instructions of "Manually, edit the Makefile in /src" and I don't know what that means. Any help?
<rww> RenatoSilva: It won't. If you have all the normal lucid-updates and lucid-security updates, you have 10.04.1
<splnet> chrisd: have you check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d ?
<sysadmin> is there a channel for squirrelmail
<RenatoSilva> rww: so 10.04.1 is just páckaging? an up-to-date iso?
<robertzaccour> does anynone know anything about theming?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  yes  but themeing what/
<RenatoSilva> rww: I thought my system monitor would show .1 up then
<Andre305> Manually, edit the Makefile in /src    Anybody know what that means?
<switch10_> how to put a character limit on a line in .conkyrc?
<robertzaccour> coz_, installing ubuntulooks theme engine. i need it for making the old jaunty theme but it won't accept it
<coz_> robertzaccour,   do you want to theme the system window themes?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  ok do you have alink for  this?
<jklehm> what can i do if the installer gets stuck for me, is there another way to install?
<Oer> ubuntu + DLNA service, is there a solution, besides mediatomb / elisa-moovida ?
<rww> RenatoSilva: correct
<coz_> robertzaccour,  let me check synaptic
<rww> RenatoSilva: try "lsb_release -a" in the terminal, it'll say 10.04.1 if you're fully updated
<nn7> hello!  I'm a long time redhat user (decade or so) who is considering moving to ubuntu.  I still use Fedora on my headless server, but all attempts to make a redhat desktop machine have eventually ended in frustration.
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 iso with the new ubiquity 2.2.25 and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<nn7> Anyone here care to give me a general rundown on how things differ between redhat and ubuntu?
<Andre305> Manually, edit the Makefile in /src         anybody?
<RenatoSilva> rww: yeah, 10.04.1, thanks
<splnet> zagabar: I'm not sure what you mean by ICS but if you want to do redirect from a specific IP to a private IP do a google search for "iptables nat redirect" the first link should get you setup
<gordonjcp> where can I get an Ubuntu image that I can put on a USB stick, *without* using unetbootin?
<prodigel> hi all. I'm running a script that's supposed to install project-open on ubuntu 10.4 that stumbled on wgetting from an apparently momentarily unaccessible source. I've managed to download the required file by other means and I would like to cancel wget and also letting the installation script to continue. Hitting Ctrl+c will do the job? :D
<coz_> robertzaccour,  I dont see an ubuntulooks theme engine for lucid  I see a karmic ppa  for it  however
<nerdy_kid> i have two wireless cards and can only get one to work, both will connect and obtain an IP only one works. ??
<Daskreech> ubottu: !find ms-sys dapper
<coz_> robertzaccour,  although that would be bad actually to use that ppa  on lucid
<scriptwarlock> nn7: is redhat free?
<gordonjcp> ideally I'd like to be able to install Ubuntu without downloading a few hundred gig of X and Qt libs, and without having to find somewhere that still has CD or DVD drives
<Daskreech> scriptwarlock: depends on your meaning of free
<nn7> scriptwarlock:  yes, is ubuntu not?
<Daskreech> but for most intents yes it is
<Andre305> I'm trying to install a program and it instructs me to "Manually, edit the Makefile in /src" and I don't know what that means. Any help would be appreciated.
<robertzaccour> coz_, try opening appearance>customize>controls>human and see what i mean
<|Twilo|> hello, I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar or is there another way to set the keyboard layout in the gui?
<scriptwarlock> nn7: havent use redhat yet afaik ubuntu is free
<zzzed> nn7, ubuntu is free, one big difference is that ubuntu is .deb based while redhat uses .rpm
<coz_> robertzaccour,  ok   I did that and "human" works here ??
<DASPRiD> chrisd, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<robertzaccour> I installed human and it says "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed, but it won't accept ubuntulooks coz_
<DASPRiD> chrisd, sory if being late :)
<robertzaccour> coz_, was it done away with?
<coz_> robertzaccour,   is this ubuntu lucid?
<chrisd> DASPRiD, thank you! :)
<robertzaccour> coz_, yes
<zzzed> nn7, ubuntu is easy to install, try it and see diferences
<coz_> robertzaccour,   human theme was already installed
<nn7> zzzed:  how does that affect me?  I'm somewhat familiar with working with RPMs (as I endlessly try to fix things that don't work in fedora)
<coz_> robertzaccour,   did you download another source package for human theme?
<robertzaccour> coz_, i don't think so. maybe i need to do a reinstall lol searching is taking way longer
<Andre305> I'm trying to install a program and it instructs me to "Manually, edit the Makefile in /src" and I don't know what that means. Any help would be appreciated.
<Andre305> I'm trying to install a program and it instructs me to "Manually, edit the Makefile in /src" and I don't know what that means. Any help would be appreciated.
<Andre305> I'm trying to install a program and it instructs me to "Manually, edit the Makefile in /src" and I don't know what that means. Any help would be appreciated.
<FloodBot3> Andre305: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well you could open synaptic package manager and look for the theme engines already installed and then right click for reinstallation   then reboot and see if that fixes the issue
<robertzaccour> coz_, or is there a way to default all the options?
<scared_> hey, i'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and i've having some issues with grub. I have tried following tutorials that tell me to type "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)" but i get an error saying "file not found" any ideas?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well you can reset gnome  to its defaults
<DASPRiD> coz_, reboot? if at all, a restart of X is neccessary
<zzzed> nnt, ubuntu (and other .deb based systems) gives you more control over what you are installing, compared to fedora add/remove software. haven't used yum.
<zagabar> splnet: I mean Internet Connection Sharing. I am using my server as a router for computers in a subnetwork below it connected to a second ethernet device. I'll try google that, thank you. :)
<robertzaccour> coz_, which one synaptic or reset?
<toolbear> help! can't kill dpkg! (at least, not with "kill <pid>", "kill -9 <pid>", or "kill -s KILL <pid>", issued as root) is there another way to end that process?
<robertzaccour> coz_, how do i reset to defaults?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well you can go to synaptic to check which gtk engines are already installed then right click each  and mark for reinstallation and\or  you can reset gnome to its defaults  with      sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<Daskreech> zzzed: yum is very nice
<Daskreech> still not a step up from dpkg but very nice
<robertzaccour> coz_, would logging out restart x?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well the proper way is to hit  ctrl+alt+F1   log in then   sudo restart gdm
<robertzaccour> coz_, oh ok thanks
<gordonjcp> is there any way to get an Ubuntu install image onto a USB stick, *without* using unetbootin?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  this ensures that all applications  are shut down properly   otherwise you could get errors  and that is one reason "Backspace"  restart x  is disabled
<gordonjcp> perhaps some way of downloading an image that can just be dd'ed onto a USB stick?
<duffydack> gordonjcp, use the one in ubuntu.  or use gujin bootloader and cat the isos.
<gordonjcp> duffydack: use the what in Ubuntu?
<zzzed> nn7, i mean they're both linux, as i understand, with fedora you pretty much need to add a repo like rpm.fusion.com -- in ubuntu just about all you need is in ubuntu repos
<jamboree> switch10_: what does ssh mean?
<duffydack> gordonjcp, the tool "startup disk creator"
<robertzaccour> thanks coz_
<gordonjcp> duffydack: okay, but doesn't that rather require having Ubuntu in the first place?
<toolbear> gordonjcp: you can actually just directly install ubuntu onto the usb
<coz_> robertzaccour,   no problem  let me know if any of that solves the issue
<gordonjcp> toolbear: I tried that, it doesn't result in anything bootable
<robertzaccour> coz_, whats that command again? I'm gonna email that one to myself
<gordonjcp> toolbear: well, I tried dd'ing it onto the USB stick, maybe that doesn't work for Ubuntu
<duffydack> gordonjcp, oh..  well afaik, from 9.10 onwards (maybe 9.04) you can just dd it
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 iso with the new ubiquity 2.2.25 and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<toolbear> gordonjcp: that's odd, i'm sure i've done it before (uh, with debian though, not ubuntu)
<coz_> robertzaccour,     sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<gordonjcp> toolbear: yeah, that's how I did it with Arch
<coz_> robertzaccour,  or     ctrl+alt+F1     log in   then     sudo restaret gdm
<duffydack> gordonjcp, personally I just have gujin loader on a small partition and then cat my iso`s as needed..just simpler for me that way
<coz_> robertzaccour,  rather    sudo restart gdm
<toolbear> gordonjcp: anyways, what i typically do is "debootstrap" the usb, then just chroot into it and install the linux kernel and grub, and _that_ typically works for me as far as enabling me to boot off of the usb
<argbla> I'm trying to use a USB sound card with alsa, but when I try to use alsamixer with it, it crashes displaying "Floating point exception" It works perfectly fine in OSS, does anyone know how to fix it?
<toolbear> gordonjcp: once i've booted into the usb, then i just apt-get the desired packages
<rockhopper> MichealH, are you there?
<Daskreech> I can't install a 64-bit deb on a 32 bit kernel can I?
<MichealH> rockhopper: Yes?
<robertzaccour> coz_, whats the difference?
<gordonjcp> toolbear: that sounds like more effort than I want to expend on Ubuntu
<toolbear> gordonjcp: oh, and make sure you at least configure a password before trying to boot the thing
<abhi> hi
<gordonjcp> toolbear: the only reason I was going to install it at all was because someone is complaining that they can't build an app I'm working on in Ubuntu
<coz_> robertzaccour,   the  ctrl+alt+F1  stuff is just to restart X   the other command was to reset gnome to its defaults
<toolbear> gordonjcp: but, once you've done it once, then you can just make a backup as a basic image
<duffydack> gordonjcp,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604 or http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<rockhopper> MichealH, in /etc/acpi directory, there're .sh files which set keys for the keyconstants
<dublisk> should my xorg.conf have an "InputDevice" section? I am trying to disable the middle button paste
<abhi> how to get wireless working on ubuntu ?
<MichealH> rockhopper: I have seen
<rockhopper> MichealH, I found .sh files for only the present working keys, there's no file regarding brightness control
<robertzaccour> coz_, oh ok thanks
<gordonjcp> toolbear: my current opinion is that if they can't give me sensible error reports, then it's not going to work in Ubuntu
<doctorZeus> are there any special switches I need to add when mounting a volume to allow samba shares to access it?  I can get shares working no problem from my system drive but not on a separate raid volume or ntfs drive
<coz_> robertzaccour,  no problem :)
<Daskreech> !wifi > abhi
<rockhopper> but when i saw the key constants, brightness up and down buttons're given constants 224 and 225
<ubottu> abhi, please see my private message
<MichealH> rockhopper: Thatll make for some more coding :(
<emilio> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 iso with the new ubiquity 2.2.25 and oem-config, but when i install on ubiquity oem-config=enable on kernel cmd line the installation always remove ubiquity and don't install the oem-config. There's something wrong whit my installtion? what can i do?
<robertzaccour> coz_, it still says gtk+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed when i try to select human in controls
<robertzaccour> coz_, i guess that was done away with since jaunty
<coz_> robertzaccour,   in terminal    sudo apt-get install -f
<duffydack> emilio, I dont quite follow, update the installer?
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well  Human theme is still in ubuntu and was already installed on lucid
<rockhopper> MichealH, I found a code to control the brightness, but i need to know how to bind the key to run that script
<robertzaccour> coz_, whats that do?
<duffydack> emilio, update because?
<toolbear> gordonjcp: ok. yeah, i'd just stick with that line of thinking, and forget about it. otherwise i'd think that you'll pretty much _have_ to go through a decent amount of effort
<rockhopper> MichealH, I can run the script in terminal to increase and decrease the brightness.
<coz_> robertzaccour,  that will pull down any necessary  and available libraries etc that are needed  but only if they are available
<MichealH> rockhopper: Look in /usr/share/acpi-support/ for key binfings
<rockhopper> ok
 * duffydack has already shown gordonjcp 2 methods.  easy enough
<Ludacris> how come the code names of the first two Ubuntu releases began with W and H?
<emilio> <duffydack> Yes, i get the original iso and trying to update ubiquity, because the version of ubiquity in the iso is 2.2.24 and now they release the 2.2.25 version and i want to update this!
<abdul> hello
<Daskreech> Ludacris: Cause they did
<robertzaccour> coz_, nothing available everything already installed
<duffydack> emilio, did you get 10.04 or 10.04.1 and, why you need it updating?
<Daskreech> !hi | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Quantum_Ion> Google Earth keeps crashing on me
<coz_> robertzaccour,  ok then  not sure what else to tell you ...did you go to synaptic  search for  gtk-engines  and reinstall the ones that you might think are the problem
<emilio> <duffydack> humm i using the 10.04, i want to update because the 2.2.25 fix some bug with USB installation
<Daskreech> Quantum_Ion: better than the real earth. Stay away from the LHC!
<abdul> руско-говорящие есть?
<robertzaccour> coz_, gtk-engines doesn't show up in the search
<Daskreech> !ru | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bonez2046> russian?
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthings. A minor problem: when I play gnometris, my sound no longer works.
<bonez2046> what the hell?
<abdul> yes
<coz_> robertzaccour,  well they are there hold on
<duffydack> emilio, what bug?   Check what version is in the new 10.04 released a few days ago
<robertzaccour> coz_, ok
<Quantum_Ion> Daskreech, What is the LHC ?
<adbosa> cypherbios, Ping
<fermin> wnas
<Ludacris> Daskreech: that was a bad answer. They didnt start with the letter a and they nvere used letter A or C
<coz_> robertzaccour,    hit search in synaptic and type  gtk2 engines
<robertzaccour> can you try clicking on human in "appearance>theme>customize>controls" and see if it works on your end please?
<jamboree> can someone tell me where to get information on ssh? im using the latest ubuntu
<Daskreech> Quantum_Ion: Large Hadron Collider and for some people the most worrying point in the survival of earth
<fermin> wnas!
<Quantum_Ion> LHC ?
<robertzaccour> coz_, gtk2-engines is installed
<fermin> jilipollas
<Quantum_Ion> Daskreech, lol, okay
<adbosa> I need halp
<coz_> robertzaccour,  right  for each on installed  right click and mark for reinstallation
<robertzaccour> coz_, should i install all available gtk2-engines?
<adbosa> help
<gordonjcp> duffydack, toolbear - thanks for the help.  Still haven't got it working, but I haven't really got a pressing need for it now anyway
<Daskreech> Ludacris: It just did. there wasn't a way to name things they just made up names every time. After a while someone said they should make sense in relation to each other instead of what was happening at that point in time so they started them alphabetically after that. The first one was D
<coz_> robertzaccour,  no you dont need to install others  you want the defaults to be fixed apparenlty
<robertzaccour> coz_, what about the ones not installed?
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<emilio> <duffydack> this bug: Refactor default boot device calculation, bringing it into sync with
<emilio>     grub-installer.  This should ensure that when installing to a removable
<emilio>     device we always default to installing GRUB to that same device as well,
<emilio>     while leaving the situation for installations to hard disks unchanged
<emilio>     (LP: #549756).
<FloodBot3> emilio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdul> #ubuntu-ru
<adbosa> quit
<coz_> robertzaccour,   well first reinstall the ones already installed...restart the system  and see if they fix some issues
<Daskreech> abdul: try /join #ubuntu-ru
<duffydack> emilio, I dont see that as a bug much, just make sure you tell it where to install grub and dont just accept the default..
<Ludacris> Daskreech: ok u r right but i think they should go back to the letters that werent used before the start all over again
<abdul> thank you
<gmachine_24>  A minor problem: when I play gnometris, my sound no longer works.
<gmachine_24> anyone?
<Daskreech> Ludacris: Nope not the community way
<Daskreech> Learn from mistakes of the past apply that moving forward
<Daskreech> Things that have gone bad are in the past don't try revisit them unless they are blocking the future
<biodegabriel> Hey all, Can anyone recommend a good Mail app for individual email accounts? Like with a nice GUI and web interface?
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu: my wife is trying to run oprofile on her laptop, and we can't find a linux-image-debug kernel. We have even gone through the steps to add ddebs to our apt-sources list and add the appropriate gpg key and so on, but it turns out that linux-image-debug isn't in ddebs either.
<Quantum_Ion> I tired to install Windows Vista, Ubuntu Linux and FreeBSD on a 500GB drive and it locked up my mouse and my keyboard when I tried to boot my system
<zooko> From where should we get a vmlinux for use with oprofile?
<Daskreech> biodegabriel: You mean a webmail?
<Ludacris> Daskreech: but the jumped around with the first two before going alphabetically
<robertzaccour> coz_, ok got that goin now and also uninstalling custom ones I included
<coz_> biodegabriel,  ah have you already tried evolution?
<Daskreech> Ludacris: right. and?
<biodegabriel> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> biodegabriel: squirrelmail and circlemail
<biodegabriel> coz_:  no, but i'll look into it. thx!
<coz_> robertzaccour,  ok then restart ....reboot...the system
<Ludacris> so y not finish the whole alphabet
<robertzaccour> coz_, not just x?
<Daskreech> Ludacris: they will in time
<coz_> biodegabriel,  that is already installed and will work with POP mail as well
<biodegabriel> Daskreech: thx
<Daskreech> 13 years
<coz_> biodegabriel,  as far as web interface not sure exactly what you want there
<biodegabriel> coz_:  i'm running ubuntu as a web server.
<Daskreech> Ludacris: assuming they dont' skip q and z :)
<Ludacris> Daskreech: ya they probably will
<Daskreech> then it will be 10 year
<coz_> biodegabriel,  ah  understood
<Ludacris> Daskreech: u a cool guy
<robertzaccour> brb
<b_roken> NEW HALO SPOILER: THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA! YOU DELIVER HER TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUNM (FROM THE FIRST ONE) YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT  batfog yellowduino mrmartin g33k b_roken dmb JNZ jdelanoy Brisk unreal visik7 Missingno255 quickstart MisteryTatch nuiman jaykub ridout martian67 The_Thing|Laptop
<b_roken> JStoker zkriesse BrendenB PeanutHorst lyetz rifter Morpheus90 crs alexlea RAMZi___ lolsuper_ ServerTech|Away punch Fus
<Ludacris> bye
<RandBrittain> Can anyone point me to a good guide on duplex printing? I'm trying to get my HP laserjet to print my class syllabi double-sided, but it keeps throwing out all the odd pages, then all the even pages, without giving me an opportunity to flip the paper. (I'm using Lucid.)
<zagabar> splnet: I found a rule that seems to redirect incoming traffic on a certain port to another port. Can I modify it to send the traffic to an internal IP as well? How do I do that? The rule I found is: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 26666 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<th3hate_> can anyone help to me shrink /dev/sda2 (extended partition) and add to ntfs partition in /dev/sda1, check the picture: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2585/screenshotxw.png
<thune3> zooko: you are trying to profile the kernel itself?
<zooko> thune3: yes
<zooko> thune3: we're now wget'ing a .ddeb named -dbgsym...
<doctorZeus> no questions just a comment--samba is a flaming stinking pos..
<coz_> brb
<nimbiotics> hello.rry to ask this but I cannot understand the manual. Ineed to issue a lot of commands that will need sudo privileges. what would be the sudo option that will allow to maintain the sudo privileges for as long as the terminal window is open? TIA!
<Oer> ubuntu + DLNA service, is there a solution, besides mediatomb / elisa-moovida ?
<IdleOne> nimbiotics: sudo -i will give you sudo privs for as long as you keep the terminal open but be careful with that.
<th3hate_> is there a way to shrink extended partitions???
<nimbiotics> IdleOne: I understand the risks, thansk a LOT!
<IdleOne> !gparted | th3hate_
<ubottu> th3hate_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<th3hate_> IdleOne: check the picture:http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2585/screenshotxw.png
<th3hate_> IdleOne: i wanna shrink /dev/sda2
<TiK> is there a program or a live cd that scans a harddrive (usb) in offlinemode? its not smart and parted magic will not scan it.
<thune3> zooko: i don't see one in repos, find one or compile one i guess.
<th3hate_> someone help me with resizing partitions?
<gordonjcp> at last, it actually works!
<gordonjcp> now, how do I make Ubuntu look normal?
<zooko> thune3: thanks!
<Connor1> Who wants to read a joke?
<zooko> thune3: hey wait a minute. What about these: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ ?
<AlZIR> th3hate_: are you using GParted to do the resizing?
<nogo> not me
<blue_anna> I'm getting an error "too many open files" trying to save a file in gedit
<blue_anna> on my local disk
<blue_anna> its been working all day, this just started happening -- any idea how to look into that?
<th3hate_> AlZIR: yep i wanna shrink /dev/sda2 and add to /dev/sda1 check the picture: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2585/screenshotxw.png
<whileimhere231> Hi I was wondering does a desktop take up resources even if it is not the active desktop? For instance lets say I have XFCE Desktop installed and fluxbox desktop installed. I select the fluxbox desktop in the GDM and go into it. Do I loose any of the system resources other than the HD space to the XFCE desktop?
<thune3> zooko: yeah, i didn't know about those. looks like you found one!
<blue_anna> how do you check % full of your partitions?
<gordonjcp> ugh, this is horrible
<thune3> zooko: boy are they huge
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, Nope.. It only takes for whats in use..
<zzzed> blue_anna, enter df in a terminal\
<gordonjcp> whileimhere231: kind of yes, kind of no
<nogo> everybody have many 1tb hdds nowadays...
<blue_anna> zzzed, thanks
<nogo> s/have/has
<blue_anna> I was doing du -hs
<blue_anna> :P
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, with increase in system files, the accessing time may vary
<gordonjcp> whileimhere231: some desktop environments will want to run stuff in the background, like the various gnome daemons
<AlZIR> th3hate_: as sda1 is ntfs it might be better to do that part in windows
<rockhopper> but not much, system resources wont be used much
<whileimhere231> rockhopper: I am building a MAME cabinet. Can I strip anything out of the system to make it faster? I am not worried about boot time or harddrive space just system performance.
<th3hate_> AlZIR: i tried to shrink sda2 but the slider isn't moving backward as if there's no space to shrink
<thune3> zooko: this page show the form of how to add that as repository https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, normally, its good to strip out what you dont use..
<gordonjcp> wow
<nogo> as soon as you boot ubuntu, the 700mb of ram is gone
<JavaNunes> my system is the security system, it no shutdown and  not have buffers overflow, see in 189.116.33.249  by ssh login user admin password 123
<Zoffix> nogo, it's cache
<gordonjcp> what is this? /media/d199a414-ff25-4e6f-937f-1305c4661c52/ ? love the nice friendly device names
<rockhopper> But that wont make much of a difference in performance.. as it all depepnds on what processing power you have
<whileimhere231> rockhopper is there any point in stripping out abiword? I mean it only takes up hd space right not really an effect on system performance right?
<blue_anna> the problem was in gedit
<AlZIR> th3hate_: so you might start by shirking the unallocated part   to create room for the ntfs resize
<JavaNunes> my system is the best
<blue_anna> I restarted gedit and now its working
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, yeah..
<JavaNunes> ssh login user is admin  password is 123 IP 189.116.33.249
<zzzed> th3hate: you wont be able to resize extended partition while it contains logical partitions
<whileimhere231> I know that I should use BUM to turn off all the excess services.
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, i mean no, it wont make a significant difference for removing such a small things
<th3hate_> AlZIR: how to? when i right click the unallocated part it only shows "new" option
<IdleOne> !ot | JavaNunes
<ubottu> JavaNunes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JavaNunes> my system is very security
<Zoffix> Hey, I've just upgraded to 10.04 and I am finding that some apps (Opera, Scribus) utilize "oxy-black" mouse cursor instead of what is set in the Appearance settings and what is used in much of other place - DMZ (white). Any ideas on how to get normal cursor in aforementioned apps?
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, run the services,  what only you want.. running unnecessary services only slows down your pc
<alinon> is there an ubuntu one support chan?
<AlZIR> th3hate_: I would resize the extended partition   making it smaller
<duffydack> alinon, #ubuntuone
<whileimhere231> rockhopper: is there a list of "Required" services?
<alinon> thanks
<nogo> can you resize a ext4 partition?
<AlZIR> th3hate_: thats is the whole of /dev/sda2   make that smaller
<th3hate_> AlZIR: that's exactly what im trying to do , but it wont shrink because it's being fully used or something
<lxsys> I'm trying to setup ircd-hybrid. I can connect to 127.0.0.1 but not to 88.108.192.234(my IP). Ports are forwarded etc, and canyouseeme.org can see me, but I can't seem to get irssi to connect to it. Can anybody help me?
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, Lol it depends on your usage
<IdleOne> lxsys: try the ircd-hybrid forum
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, like if use internet or LAN, you need to run the network services
<jaybee> lxsys is you're serious at all about running an ircd just get a cheap dedicated machine/vm...
<rockhopper> whileimhere231, google about the services running currently, before blindly stopping them.. to avoid any unnecesary result
<WJW> blue_anna, the "mount" command (no args) gives the percentages of the partitions that are in use.  So does the system monitor that you can start from the system menu (click the "file systems" tab).
<AlZIR> th3hate_: click on the light blue line  at the left side
<Zoffix> Ah, fixed my cursor; needed to run `sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme` and choose my DMZ white.
<th3hate_> AlZIR: this is /dev/sda2 (fully used) no way to shrink : http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4208/screenshot1er.png
<alinon> hrm no repsonse in #ubuntuone - i just need help with the initial setup
<AlZIR> th3hate_: just after the small unallocated space
<th3hate_> AlZIR: then?
<alinon> i was never given the chance to add my computer to ubuntu one, and going into my account to add one just takes me to the tutorial
<alynn> #ubuntu_ro
<dollarbang> hello all, I'm new to Ubuntu (and linux servers for that matter). I just fresh installed 10.0.4, but the mouse isn't working. Any thoughts?
<rockhopper> dollarbang, is your mouse plugged in?
<rockhopper> dollarbang, is it a usb mouse?
<dollarbang> yes, I have a dual kvm, and using my W7 PC to chat.
<JPeterson> why do I get "err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP80.dll" in wine in ubuntu 10.04?
<dollarbang> the mouse on the Ubuntu is talking via USB
<JPeterson> isn't MSVCP80.dll supposed to be in that installation?
<rockhopper> dollarbang, if its usb mouse, run lsusb and check if its recognised
<JPeterson> wine 1.1.42
<rockhopper> dollarbang, "lsusb" in the terminal without the quotes
<whileimhere231> What is the fastest accessing disc format for a hard drive? Is NTFS faster than EXT3 or EXT2?
<dollarbang> rockhopper: thanks, will try...getting the keyboard to open a terminal session will be rather difficult, but doable I think
<rww> whileimhere231: Linux's NTFS implementation is slower than ext2/3. I'm not sure which of the ext2/3 is faster.
<whileimhere231> how about FAT32?
<Daekdroom> rww, you wouldn't want to use ext2
<zzzed> dollarbang: ctlr-alt-T
<rockhopper> dollarbang, press alt+crtl+t
<alinon> meh i use ext4
<WJW> Daekdroom, why not use ext2?
<dollarbang> thank you, I'll be incommunicable for a few minutes
<whileimhere231> how is Ext4 with old drives on speed?
<alinon> working fine with 7800rpm
<Daekdroom> WJW, it's outdated and unsafe.
<WJW> I heard that ext4 had some growing pains.
<alinon> dunno about anything slower
<dogmatic69> what is the cmd to make files -rw-rw-rw-
<WJW> Daekdroom, why unsafe?
<rockhopper> zzzed, I doubt e'll ever come back... if he dont know using alt+tab :P
<rww> dogmatic69: chmod 666 filenamehere
<Daekdroom> WJW, It doesn't even have journaling, if you unmount it uncorrectly or lose power, you'll have a huge problem in your hands.
<alinon> my boot time makes vista look like a slow piece of snot hehe
<Daekdroom> WJW, too easy to corrupt
<WJW> dogmatic69 chmod 666 files
<whileimhere231> I just dont think I need the journaling or indexing services. Can they be turned off on an EXT3 hard drive
<dogmatic69> rww: thanks.. is there a chart somewere explaning 666 -> -rw-rw-rw-
<Guest98570> question, if I may, new to Ubuntu..sometimes my machine will not shutdown but instead restarts, sometimes have no sound
<alinon> course that's using ext4 and 10.04...boot time is considerably faster with 10.04
<Daekdroom> whileimhere231, I don't think they impact performance.
<rww> dogmatic69: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Octal_notation
<Sadstoner> guest your pc manufactorer?
<WJW> Daekdroom, can an ext2 become corrupt if it is fsck'ed after every system crash?
<thune3> JPeterson: you might try installing winetricks and using it to get vcrun2005: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Daekdroom> WJW, I don't even think a fsck can recover it
<dogmatic69> rww: thanks
<alinon> anyone here using ubuntu one? i can't get my setup ..never prompted me to add this pc
<alinon> *mine
<nogo> what's that?
<WJW> I put my boot partition in ext2 thinking it sustains few changes and doesn't need a journal.
<nogo> i never click on it
<zzzed> WJW, it depends on what kind of I/O was going on with the file system when the system crashes/loses power
<JPeterson> thune3: ok
<alinon> nogo: it's a way to backup files on the cloud
<duet> what would be a way to convert and .m4a podcast to an .mp3
 * nogo ran away...
<alinon> O.o
<azlon> in php how can i prevent & being converted to &amp; in an echo? (i would ask in #php but it is invite only)
<WJW> Is there a known way an ext2 can become corrupt and fsck won't detect it?
<ezy> hi all. whats a great site to download cool ubuntu logos ?
<dollarbang> rockhopper: result from lsusb: bus 010 id: 1d6b:0003 Linux foundation 3.0 Root hub (this is repeated 9 more times decreasing the bus id)
<JavaNunes> test my server ssh, it is very security, IP 189.116.33.249 , user admin , password is 123
<erUSUL> duet: ffmpeg -i file.m4a file.mp3 ( maybe you have to enable medibuntu first and intall lame lib  )
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rockhopper> dollarbang, in that list, is your mouse being detected?
<Jordan_U> whileimhere231: ext4 is generally going to be fastest.
<alinon> ezy: http://tiny.cc/pgdn4
<dollarbang> rockhopper: how would I know?
<rockhopper> dollarbang, it shud look something like this Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse
<rockhopper> dollarbang, "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse"
<Dunkirk> LTS updates are going to made for 3 years on the desktop, but 5 years on the server. How can I tell which version was used to install a machine?
<mikeru> Ersul i think ubuntu-restricted-extras is enough for lame
<rockhopper> dollarbang, your mouse's manufacturer's name in the place of mine..
<JavaNunes> system no shutdown
<dollarbang> rockhopper: No, my mouse is a logitech, and not listed.
<rockhopper> dollarbang, pm me
<scriptwarlock> Dunkirk: lsb_release -a
<ezy> alinon, thanks, i think im going to use this http://bit.ly/dBzZAQ
<Kartagis> I'm trying to download a clip from youtube, the site says I don't have java, but I do. what can I do?
<erUSUL> mikeru: but maybe not for m4a ? dunno /me shrugs
<alinon> ezy: glad ya found something ya like
<duffydack> erUSUL,  its aac isnt it.
<Chiggins> Hey, I want to go to System->Prefs->Network Connections ... But that entry doesn't exist. How can I get to it?
<dogmatic69> rww: would i be able to chmod all tmp/* files in /var/www
<crow_> my system sometimes restarts when I want it to shut down. any advice?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Play the video normally in your browser and grab the video from /tmp ( it will be named Flash* )
<blink> is there any sort of disk Defragmentation tool for Ubuntu?
<dogmatic69> ie only folders named tmp in /var/www
<duffydack> erUSUL, we had this the other night :)  questions about aac in repo ffmpegs..
<Jordan_U> !defrag | blink
<ubottu> blink: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Dunkirk> scriptwarlock, Awesome! Thank you! I don't see that there's a difference between my UNR netbook, standard desktop, or server. Is this normal?
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, and your and erUSUL's medibuntu AAC did the trick BTW ;)  Thanks.
<blink> Jordan_U: cheers for that
<AlZIR> hey guys   isnt is possible to resize an extended partition
<ezy> alinon: :-)
<Kartagis> Jordan_U even if use chromium?
<codebrainz> hi.  when i'm installing packages, it always freezes at the Unpacking XXX stage.  Any ideas?
<codebrainz> lots of space on my hard drive
<deepinthewoods> Hi. I need to make a bash script. How would I delete the first 20 files in a folder?
<steve_> codebrainz, are you installing from a official repository?
<alinon> dang looks like some dude got the ubuntu logo tattoo'd to the inside of his arm hah
<codebrainz> steve_, yes
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Yes, as long as you're not using html5 (if you are using html5 I think you can just right click the video to download it).
<codebrainz> steve_, first tried 'scons' package, then build-dep for binutils and gcc
<blink> Jordan_U: so.. how can i check for unwanted rarely used system files?
<steve_> codebrainz, sorry just an idea, not sure beyond that, not much help im afraid
<codebrainz> steve_, no worries
<Kartagis> thanks Jordan_U
<Elnino> help me guyz, my ubuntu laptop can't connect to any wireless nor access any blutooth device
<zagabar> I am trying to host a game server on a computer that is in a sub-network below my server. Therefor I need to redirect the traffic that gets to my server to the server I want to host the game on. To do this, I added the following rule: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 127.0.0.1/24 -p tcp --dport 26666 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.4:26666    Then I could connect to my game server on the server in the subnetwork from another
<zzzed> AlZIR: you wont be able to resize extended partition while it contains logical partitions, you need to delete logical partitions, delete extended partition, resize sda1, reallocate exteneded
<test34> Any reliable way to read/write to ext4 from Windows?
<WJW> blink, not sure if this is exactly what you want, but in the System -> Administration menu there's Computer Janitor.
<codebrainz> deepinthewoods, generally, do a for loop over the files and keep a counter, when the counter == 20, break the loop
<blink> WJW: i heard bad stuff about it.
<zzzed> test34: no
<Jordan_U> test34: colinux can likely allow you to do it, thoug I have no personal experience with it.
<JavaNunes> test my server ssh, it is very security, IP 189.116.33.249 , user admin , password is 123
<JavaNunes> test my server ssh, it is very security, IP 189.116.33.249 , user admin , password is 123
<JavaNunes> test my server ssh, it is very security, IP 189.116.33.249 , user admin , password is 123
<FloodBot3> JavaNunes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WJW> blink, you could patrol Synaptic Package Manager and see whether some of the packages look as though you don't need them.
<scriptwarlock> Dunkirk: none that i know of
<test34> zzzed, ahh ok, guess I'll have to wait a little longer before the switch then
<Alonea> Hi, I have had some strange errors with ubuntu starting with yesterday, but every now and then the X server crashes. Not sure where my logs are, so if someone can tell me where to look, I can pastebin them
<zzzed> test34, linux can read/write ntfs partitions.
<JPeterson> thune3: i added ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and installed the winetricks package
<codebrainz> Alonea, iirc /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<test34> Jordan_U, I was hopping for something a little more integrated to windows
<WJW> test34, not sure whether Cygwin can understand ext4.
<test34> zzzed, yes I know, but since I still use Windows I need both ways
<Jordan_U> test34: I don't think any such thing exists.
<andrew_708476> bazhang are you there
<WJW> test34, you could put your personal data on ntfs if you don't mind the lack of Unix-like file permissions.
<Elnino> help me guyz, my ubuntu laptop can't connect to any wireless nor access any blutooth device
<Alonea> codebrainz: thanks
<Seveas> Elnino, killswitch set to 'off'?
<ori> Hello. Can someone tell me how to install Xvid for watching clips on the internet?
<fross> i, I had some slow wifi problems last night which i fixed with installig a perticulare driver. Today when i left the house i had a file downloading to my server at 1.5mbps now I got home and it was going at 1-5 kbps. i cant seem to figure out why i lost my speed again. any ideas?
<Elnino> Seveas, whats that
<WJW> Elnino, does the wi-fi stuff show in the info area, upper right?  Can you see the access point names in the menu?
<test34> WJW, that might be what I will need to do
<NET||abuse> hey guys. how do i take a screenshot while a menu or context menu is open?
<Elnino> WJW, no
<Seveas> !killswitch
<thune3> JPeterson: sry, i forgot that came from that ppa. You set your WINEPREFIX (if not .wine) and just run it from command line, it pops up a gui and you check the option you want.
<NET||abuse> i right click on a pair of files, i'm trying to put an instruction page together for a wiki entry on a project, just want a screen shot of the context menu
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse: Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot allows you to take a screenshot in X seconds.
<Seveas> meh, ubotu you suck :P
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, ahhh, nice, thanks
<scriptwarlock> NET||abuse: press the printscreenSsRq on the keyboard
<NET||abuse> scriptwarlock, doesn't work if you have context menu open.
<heydemo> how do I get diff command to just show files that have changed?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse: You're welcome.
<WJW> Elnino, I don't know, maybe there isn't a driver for your radios.
<nooga> hi
<WXZ> anyway I can create a zennity pop up and make it "always on top" using terminal?
<Elnino> WJW, its was working before, but suddenly it stopped
<codebrainz> anyone know how to get packages to install when apt-get is sticking at the Unpacking xxx stage?
<codebrainz> WXZ, from a bash script?
<Elnino> i notice it stopped after i refuse to enter the keystring stuff
<WJW> heydemo, do an "ls -ltr" and the last ones on the list will be the ones that were changed most recently.
<WJW> heydemo, see also the "cmp" command.
<rockhopper> nooga, hi
<nooga> how to remove msttcorefonts? I accidentaly installed this package as a dep for chromium build and suddenly gross XP-like fonts without AA replaced the normal ones
<mnaines> What program in Ubuntu can I use with a TV Tuner card to watch TV on my computer?
<WXZ> yes codebrainz
<WXZ> :s @ pidgin not notifying me about messages sent to me
<codebrainz> mnaines, vlc, xawtv, many others too i'm sure
<rockhopper> mnaines, do you know that you need to have drivers for you r card first?
<WJW> Elnino, when you reboot, does it start working?
<MJ94> Is it hard to dual boot Ubuntu? It'd have to be with bootcamp, right? If I have OS X?
<mnaines> rockhopper, does Linux have drivers for TV tuner cards?
<Elnino> no, it doesn't
<codebrainz> WXZ, http://live.gnome.org/Zenity    second item 'todo' :)
<zzzed> mnaines, linux has a driver for my tv card
<rockhopper> mnaines, yeah
<Alonea> codebrainz: there is Xorg.0.log to .5?  Should I include them all? What about Xorg.failsafe.log?
<mnaines> rockhopper, Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q is the model I am looking at
<codebrainz> WXZ, it'd fairly easy to just use python+pygtk
<rockhopper> mnaines, google for the drivers of your specific card
<WXZ> dpm
<WXZ> don't really want to use python
<codebrainz> Alonea, my understanding is that the 0 is the current and the others have been 'rotated' out, presumably failsafe is a log for when x is running in failsafe mode
<rockhopper> mnaines,  linux has drivers depending on the chipset in it.. so you can get the appropriate drivers from google searches
<WXZ> D: @ todo
<zzzed> mnaines, l have a Brooktree Corporation Bt878, and ubuntu supports it out of the box
<mnaines> rockhopper, it says support for that particular model will be in the kernel 2.6.26 release
<MJ94> Is it hard to dual boot Ubuntu? It'd have to be with bootcamp, right? If I have OS X?
<Alonea> codebrainz: yeah, it had an option to run in some low graphics mode after it crashed.
<codebrainz> WXZ, you could look at something like the wmctrl utility to see if it can make a specified window always on top
<WXZ> I just read up on that, I can't codebrainz
<mnaines> rockhopper, I have kernel 2.6.32, so that one should work out of the box for me
<codebrainz> Alonea, so that would be the log then i suppose
<Ichat> is there a way to get a little more lite version of  Gnome,   in example   changing from a Compositing window manager to a non- compositing ..    and maybe also change to a little bit more lite version of a  display manager (rather than GDM).
<rockhopper> mnaines, oh.. I'm sorry i never used a tv tuner card.. so i dont know for sure of will it work or not
<Ichat> and what would be recomended
<rockhopper> mnaines, if it has the drivers of your chipset, it shud run right out of the box
<codebrainz> Ichat, XFCE for a DE
<rockhopper> mnaines, yeah if 2.6.26 has your drivers, the latest release will prolly have it too
<codebrainz> Ichat, xfwm supports compositing, but similar to metacity rather than compiz
<Ichat> codebrainz:  -  last time i checked xfce was also running gdm ??? or was that TOO long ago  ?
<codebrainz> Ichat, you can use xdm instead, but it's ugly as hell
<codebrainz> or just use a console login and startx from there
<WXZ> codebrainz
<Chiggins> Alright I have an eth1, but no eth0, which is my other network card... how can i get ubuntu to recognized that card
<WXZ> the zenity version I have is 2.31
<WXZ> so it should be possible
<WXZ> Plans of development for the next release (2.27)
<WXZ> that's out dated
<zzzed> Ichat, there is a lightweighy display mgr named "slim", never used it, but my bro does
<MJ94> Hi, can anyone please help?
<scriptwarlock> nooga: have you checked in the synaptic package manager?
<Ichat> codebrainz:  - tnx for the headsup ;) -  thing is that i REALY like thunar - and the network intergration ans lots of other thunar addons.  but the WHOLE gnome stuf is a bit on the  bloat side for my  1,1ghz Athlon xp ...  with only  700mb sdram.
<WXZ> what's the problem MJ94
<zzzed> Ichat, there is a lightweighy display mgr named "slim", never used it, but my bro does
<Ichat> zzzed:  -  tnx.
<MJ94> Is it hard to dual boot Ubuntu? It'd have to be with bootcamp, right? If I have OS X?
<codebrainz> Ichat, yea with the default install, it's pretty big, you can just install a minimal gnome which is every bit as good imo
<Alonea> OK, I got my logs now. Lemme paste the links
<nooga> scriptwarlock: there is no such package
<shuman> does anyone know how to make gnome panel to show only minimized windows from the current "workspace"?
<ori> Hello. Can someone tell me how to install Xvid for watching clips on the internet?
<Alonea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481601/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481602/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481603/ ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/481604/
<WJW> MJ94, If you don't get an answer, you could try the Ubuntu installer and see what it says about the OS X partitions.
<Ichat> i ran xubuntu a while and couldnt't stop myself swearing all the time but for this machine it would be helpfull to  trim down for a few compontents.
<jfroebe> ori - check out the mediabuntu repository
<ori> jfroebe, what is that?
<scriptwarlock> nooga: have you checked in the synaptic package manager?
<codebrainz> Ichat, install a "Command Line System" from the "Alternate install CD" and then just install a basic setup
<scriptwarlock> nooga: cd /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ nad ls -l
<jfroebe> ori - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ori> thnax!
<jfroebe> np
<MJ94> thanks WJW
<Alonea> codebrainz: do you have any idea what the issue is or did you just know where the logs are? I don't wanna keep bothering you if you don't have an idea
<nimbiotics> I had a power outtage and now my desktop wont start ubuntu in graphical mode. what can I do? TIA!
<prodigel> hi all. I'm gettint deprecated and warning messages from apache2 when using phppgamin although I've set errors_reporting to  E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_NOTICE in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini. Is there another file to configure apache php module?
<codebrainz> Alonea, probably pastebin them, someone might now, i am not an expert
<eliotn> ??Maurice
<eliotn> @?Maurice
<Alonea> codebrainz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481601/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481602/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481603/ ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/481604/
<terrence> Hello
<Alonea> codebrainz: on a couple it says: Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error
<terrence> Hi all - I need help fixing my rythbox
<terrence> The programme is missing, even from the package list
<WJW> nimbiotics, for starters, make sure the file systems get checked.
<terrence> Is there anyone who experienced this before
<nimbiotics> WJW: how do i do that?
<WJW> nimbiotics, you get a command line, right?  I use debugfs to change the count of after how many mounts the file system will be checked during boot.
<terrence> Hi - anyone who knows how I can reinstall rythmbox in ubuntu 10.4
<codebrainz> Alonea, obviously the (EE) lines are errors, i'd probably try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg just to see if it can fix itself, your call
<WJW> terrence, go to the web site for the program, and see whether they talk about a package for Debian-like systems.
<Oer> terrence, ubuntu software centre ?
<duffydack> terrence, apt-get install rhythmbox
<Alonea> codebrainz: yeah, I can try that in a bit. Its kinda intermittent. Its only done it twice. I would just be sitting working on some papers in Open Office and boom, black screen with text talking about x server crashing
<delinquentme> SO ive got a HP laptop that FREAKS out when i try to turn off the hardware trackpad mouse via the button on the top of it... anyone know what i should do to disable it without getting ubuntu to trip out?
<rockhopper> terrence, apt-get install rhythmbox shud install it
<terrence> tried all three
<rockhopper> terrence, what does it say when you do sudo apt-get install rhythmbox?
<scriptwarlock> terrence: and failed? how about here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rhythmbox
<ryanakca> terrence: sudo aptitude reinstall rythmbox
<terrence> rockhopper: it says Couldn't find package rythmbox
<nimbiotics> WJW: please excuse me but im a noob; i dont understand what you mean, can you explain further?
<rockhopper> terrence, its rhythmbox, not rythmbox
<zzzed> terrence, its spelled rhythmbox
<scriptwarlock> terrence: or maybe a typo rhythmbox
<WJW> nimbiotics, when you try ctrl-alt-F1, ctrl-alt-F2, etc., do you get login prompts?
<curly_> hi, the buttons at top of screen in applications have disappeared, either from upgrade or from users messing it up, help.
<nimbiotics> WJW: yes
<thune3> Alonea: what is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<WJW> nimbiotics, type in your name and hit the enter key.
<WJW> nimbiotics, it should prompt for a password.  Enter your password and hit Enter.
<curly_> the x button at top of application screen and the minimize and maximize button are gone
<curly_> from most apps
<terrence> thanks scriptwarlock and all you guys - it was a typo
<Ichat> codebrainz:  - tnx for the tip - but starting from a text setup would be an issue,  installing takes a long time and,  if i allso must download eatch package etc etc. it would be a LONG nigt. also i have the  gnome cdrom right here.  so starting from it and  replaceing part i dont need would be a bit easier. (i hope)
<nimbiotics> WJW: im already loged in, you want me login again?
<terrence> Its quite funny now
<Alonea> thune3: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<terrence> but lousy while I was trying and scratching my head to get it woirking
<terrence> Thanks a mil
<WJW> nimbiotics, no, if you're logged in, that's fine.  Enter the command "man debugfs".
<terrence> Cheers
<rockhopper> terrence, hehe cheers
<nimbiotics> WJW: i did already but i still dont know what to do
<ameetchitnis> I have a ThinkPad R61i laptop with Ubuntu 10.04. My internal microphone does not work. Please help
<Mejkpusa> Hi guys, right now i'm trying to get this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532230&highlight=nutch up and running with 10.04 desktop 32b version, and let's move to the problem, there is a instruction to "Create a new dismax request handler, to enabling relevancy tweaks." by backing up  the original files: and there is the PROBLEM # cp /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml.orig   it doesn't work, i'm pretty new to
<Mejkpusa> linux,noob, but what the heck author wants  to do with cp and two files... i don't understand it all, please help me...
<WJW> nimbiotics, say "mount | egrep ' / '"
<Ichat> codebrainz:   other option might be to start with a working  xubuntu and upgrade that to a more ubuntu-like desktop...   ???
<komisch> hi
<rockhopper> Alonea, are you having problems with the brightness controll issue?
<wilhart> i hawe twinview and all applications start in second display (projector)
<WJW> Put a space on each side of the slash.
<wilhart> how do ifix this, i have nvidia
<wilhart> Option ?TwinViewOrientation? ?LeftOf? ?
<lahwran> how do I set a specific startup and shutdown sound in ubuntu?
<Poul|Raider> Anyone who can help me with port forwarding, iptables. I got lan eth0 and wan eth1 and ptpp on ppp0. I wanna forward incoming requests from both eth1:4000 and ppp0:4000 to eth0 192.168.0.11:3389
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: what is the actual problem you are having
<codebrainz> Ichat, xubuntu is pretty ubuntu like
<lahwran> is it in gconf or something?
<ferran_> goonight people
<ferran_> anyone using 10.04 with free drivers ati radeonhd?
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: the command # cp /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml.orig
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: what's the issue with it ?
<komisch> i resized my windows 7 partition, now grub dont lists windows in boot-menu (10.4.1)
<pietime> does anyone know which package is "openvz" in ubuntu? i've got all repositories turned on and still can't find it.
<WJW> nimbiotics, put the slash with a space on both sides of it in quotes, after the "mount | egrep ".  Put a space between "egrep" and the first quote mark.
<ferran_> Im have installed xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd but I don't know if the system is using the driver
<Ichat> codebrainz:  - can i just replace xffm with hunnar?
<Poul|Raider> i have done so far -  sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:3389
<Ichat> (tunnar)
<Alonea> rockhopper: no, starting yesterday, the X Server has crashed a couple times. Like, I will be doing something and then suddenly screen goes black and it gives me verbage about the x server crashing
<WJW> nimbiotics, mount | egrep ' / '    # what does it say?
<ferran_> any option to see an output of Xorg and see the used driver for the videocard?
<ferran_> Im using 10.04
<andrew_708476> Is there anyone who's good with Ubuntu in here that doesn't mind helping out a bit
<codebrainz> Ichat, you can run thunar in gnome, if that's what you're asking
<wolfbiker> hey guys, does anyone have the slightest idea why I can't play dvd's with movie player?
<ikonia> andrew_708476: ask your question
<Alonea> rockhopper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481601/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481602/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/481603/ ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/481604/
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: it doesn't work , /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml is a file not a directory
<Lokroer> Hi, where is the hosts file in ubuntu? My computer is acting a bit strange, would you also recommend me a scanner for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: that's right, it's a file, not a directory
<cyborgsmurf> how do I search for a specific file in Ubuntu that has the ending like something.xms???
<Lokroer> To be shure there's no such thing as viruses or some rootkits:P
<ikonia> Lokroer: /etc/hosts
<Lokroer> ikonia,  Thanks for that. :)
<WJW> cyborgsmurf, find / -name '*.xms' -print
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: so what should i do with it,...just need to get it running but it won't
<andrew_708476> does anyone know why when I go to install tor it says Package is not available
<ikonia> andrew_708476: what is the name of the package you are trying to install
<Lokroer> ikonia,  Hosts seems to be fine. The thing is that, it doesn't resolve me the yahoo mail website after I login.
<andrew_708476> Tor
<cyborgsmurf> what if I dont know the exact name and just the file ending?
<Lokroer> ikonia,  This happens only sometimes, don't know why.
<nimbiotics> WJW: among a lot of ther stuff, this line calls my attention: "/dev/sdb6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<Oer> Lokroer, host-file /etc/hosts
<ikonia> andrew_708476: the package name you're trying it "tor"
<Lokroer> ikonia,  Can you also recommend me a virus scanner?
<ikonia> Lokroer: sounds like a dns failure
<andrew_708476> yes
<scriptwarlock> curly: what is you concern again?
<Lokroer> ikonia,  Ohh didn't thought about that.
<ikonia> Lokroer: you don't need a virus scanned
<ryanakca> I'm trying to network to Ubuntu boxes together. Interfaces for A and B can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481607/ . A is the gateway, B is a box connected to it over ethernet. My issue isn't hardware related because I've tried putting new ethernet cards in both boxes and trying different ethernet cables. Any ideas as to why the two boxes don't see each other?
<WJW> nimbiotics, That means that /dev/sdb6 is your root file system.  So you have to sudo debugfs -w /dev/sdb6
<ikonia> andrew_708476: that package doesn't exist in 10.04
<Lokroer> ikonia,  There are rootkits and viruses on ubuntu too...
<ikonia> Lokroer: you don't need a virus scanner
<Oer> !virus
<Lokroer> ikonia,  I don't have wine but I've heard there are viruses and rootkits for it too.
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> Lokroer: you don't need a virus scanner
<Aesculapius> !why
<Lokroer> Oer,  Thanks, I'll have to read that document
<Lokroer> ikonia,  Excuse me then, I'm a beginner.
<dogmatic69> is there a preferred way of installing fonts?
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: any advice ?
<ikonia> Lokroer: so listen to what people are telling you
<pietime> does anyone know which package is "openvz" in ubuntu? i've got all repositories turned on and still can't find it.
<moxypen> hi people
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: I'm not sure I'm following the issue, you're copying a file
<eliotn> one question
<trollboy> dogmatic69, right clicking the font, and choosing of install works for me
<nimbiotics> WJW: wgich debugfs command have i got to use?
<eliotn> if you enter a labyrinth, do you exit in the same position?
<rww> ubottu: ot | eliotn
<ubottu> eliotn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eliotn> ugh
<eliotn> wrong channel
<moxypen> lol
<eliotn> sorry
<steve_> ryanakca, so if you from box B try 'ping <boxA ip> you dont get any joy?
<Seveas> eliotn, Ubuntu can be a labyrinth too :-)
<eliotn> but I have a ubuntu related question
<eliotn> lol
<WJW> nimbiotics, you or I have to go through some of the help files to be reminded (in my case) or to learn (in your case) how to change the parameter that says how often to check the file system.
<eliotn> I want to back up my ubuntu installation
<ryanakca> steve_: Nope
<jrib> !backup | eliotn
<ubottu> eliotn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pietime> why does the openvz package no longer exist in ubuntu? do i have to download it the PITA way?
<bonez2046> eliotn: what have you tried so far?
<eliotn> I will look through these things
<eliotn> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> pietime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<nimbiotics> WJW: reading ...
<WJW> nimbiotics, start with "help".
<ryanakca> steve_: I'm at a loss to explain why, to the best of my memory, it's the same config as what was working between Lucid <-> Debian Sid.
<dogmatic69> trollboy: cool thanks
<pietime> jrib, thanks that's for hardy though?
<steve_> ryanakca, from my limited experience I would suggest that It may be the network cable. I may be missing something
<jrib> pietime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<ryanakca> steve_: I've tried two.
<pietime> jrib, thanks that's for hardy though!
<mib_mib> what command line command can i use to find out if i am 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu and version
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I report a problem with the alternate CD jigdo file pointing to files that dont exist in the repos? There are 71 total.
<jrib> pietime: I read what you said, please read what I said :/
<Elnino> exit
<ikonia> mib_mib: just use uname -a
<moxypen> I'm afraid I have a noob question,,, I just updated from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 via Update... and now I cant boot into the GUI ( I CAN boot into the shell though...) - I've got a Radeon 5750 but have no idea how to fix the xorg thing
<pietime> jrib, i accidentally put a question mark at the end the first time i said it
<steve_> ryanakca, Well that is interesting! Is there anything exciting going on in the log files? Also are you going through a router or are is it a direct connection?
<jrib> pietime: ok, but the answer is the same
<rockhopper> is ubottu a bot?
<jrib> rockhopper: yes
<rww> rockhopper: yes
<rockhopper> Oo
<ikonia> moxypen: if your a new user, you really shouldn't be using a development version of ubuntu (10.10)
<pietime> jrib, the package no longer exists for lucid
<rockhopper> how to ask questions to it?
<moxypen> umm.. thanks ikonia :) - you;re right
<jrib> pietime: not sure what you want me to tell you.  Read the link, it has lucid instructions
<Oer> pietime, read carefull, there is a section 10.04
<moxypen> I'm not really a new user, just cant remember how to restore the xorg stuff
<smw> !bot > rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<pietime> ok got it... sorry!
<ikonia> moxypen: I'd do a clean instlal back to 10.04
<mib_mib> ikonia: thanks
<rockhopper> smw, ty
<ikonia> moxypen: 10.10 is not stable and if your not happy debugging you're going to have a hard time
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: do you know any solution or still following issue ?
<Xearo> Loving Linux so far but I am having a lot of issues with stuff just as simple as internet browsing. I noticed there are a lot of streaming videos that do not work eg. xvid formats (see xvid.org) and some divx formats. I installed the restricted add-ons but cant seem to get a lot of stuff to work right. I googled the hell out of the subject but could not find what I am looking for. Any suggestions?
<jrib> Xearo: be more specific
<moxypen> thanks ikonia... was wondering if anyone else had the same issue (re: grphics card)
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: I'm still not understanding the issue, I don't see a problem, you're copying a file to another file, that's not a problem
<Licuadora> Ubuntu works when it wants
<Xearo> Like inside the video it will say you must have blah codec installed and it will take me to a windows installer
<ikonia> moxypen: 10.10 is not supported, you can discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<moxypen> kk.. thanks
<rockhopper>  ubottu: ot | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<Xearo> So I install the Linux equivalent and it stil will not work
<revenantphx> GUYS I JUST WANT TO SAY
<jrib> Xearo: link us to a video that does not work; tell us exactly what you installed (i.e. a package name)
<revenantphx> uBUNTU IS AWESOME
<revenantphx> KTHXBAI
<FloodBot3> revenantphx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> revenantphx: please don't
<MasterCheese> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 under Windows Hyper-V (It's a VPS), and I'm having some trouble executing some files relating to Valve's srcds. I can touch the files, permissions are set to 777, and I can see them in ls, but when trying to execute them I'm being told the file/directory cannot be found. Any ideas?
<Xearo> kk wait one
<jrib> MasterCheese: 64 bit?
<ikonia> MasterCheese: what files are they
<MJ94> Can someone please help me with putting Ubuntu on my mac?
<MasterCheese> I'm not sure if it's 64-bit, and the files are hldsupdatetool.bin, the steam binary itself, and srcds_linux
<ryanakca> steve_: Direct connection, ethernet cable going from eth0 on A to eth0 on B
<smw> MJ94, do you have a specific question?
<MasterCheese> Those are the ones that have had troubles, anyway
<jrib> MJ94: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ryanakca> steve_: And nothing in the logs ...
<jrib> MasterCheese: uname -m
<jrib> !enter | MasterCheese
<ikonia> MasterCheese: I suspect your on 64bit and trying to run a 32bit application
<ubottu> MasterCheese: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xearo> jrib, http://www.watch-movies.net.in/xvid-movie.php?name=grown-ups-2010
<jrib> !who | MasterCheese
<ubottu> MasterCheese: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: maybe this would help you to figure it out root@makapusak-desktop:~# cd /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml.org       bash:  cd: /etc/solr/conf/solrconfig.xml: Not a directory
<steve_> ryanakca, are you using a crossover cable or just a patch?
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: you're using the command "cd" not "cp"
<ikonia> Mejkpusa: cd is "change directory" your trying to enter a "file" you can only enter a directory
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: lol, i'm sorry :D
<jrib> MasterCheese: that's flash :/
<MJ94> jrib, smw: just wanted to know how to.
<Mejkpusa> ikonia: thank you :)
<jrib> MasterCheese: and the site just looks like a virus site to be honest...
<zzzed> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> MasterCheese: sorry wrong nick!
<scriptwarlock> MJ94: or some references here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<jrib> Xearo: that's flash.  And the site just looks like a virus site.
<Xearo> It works on my Windows Machine I installed the plug in from the xvid.org site
<jrib> Xearo: and it's for illegally watching movies...
<MasterCheese> jrib: uname -m gives x86_64, but we've had no problems running on this machine before, we were just using a different virtualisation suite
<LinuxGuy2009> The 10.04.1 alternate jigdo file does not work. There are 71 files that are not found in the repository. How do I report this problem?
<jrib> MasterCheese: install ia32-libs
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I have an acer laptop and I'm using alsa as the sound manager. How can I integrate the keyboard volume control to the alsa mixer? The volume keys are now controlling the gnome-volume-control and they are doing nothing
<jrib> Xearo: find a non-piracy site that doesn't work and I can try to help you with that
<Xearo> Yeah well... When I take this laptop to Iraq next week I dont think there are a lot of movie places around
<Xearo> So its watch stuff there or not watch it for a year
<jon_high9000> hello. I am currently running ubuntu 9.10 and would like to upgrade to 10.04. does anyboy know if the bug that regards compaq presario not loading livecd for 10.04 has been solved or no?
<lahwran> Xearo, get movies legally, rip them
<jrib> Xearo: right because there aren't legal alternatives...
<lahwran> jrib, actually, what I said is legal
<Xearo> Ok thanks for your help :)
<ryanakca> steve_: patch
<MasterCheese> jrib: That worked perfectly, thanks so much
<steve_> ryanakca, Remember that im most cases if you are directly connecting pc's together using a cable, you will need to use a crossover cable, the transit and receive wire are crossed so that two cards can talk
<WJW> nimbiotics, ssv max_mnt_count 0
<mbostwick> hello, I am trying to connect to a university network, using peap and ms-chapv2 however, I need to get the host servers certificate to complete the peap process, the school dosnt support linux and windows along with mac both automatically can accept the certificate. is there a way to do that in linux ?
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: Are you upgrading or clean install? If upgrading then you need the alternate CD if you wish to use a disk to do the job.
<jrib> Xearo: seriously I'd be wary of using that site on windows...
<WJW> nimbiotics, then quit the utility and reboot.
<steve_> ryanakca, I think this is probably your problem ;) I hope so anyway. There will be some cases where the card will automatically allow for this but not all cards will do this
<ikonia> mbostwick: ask the school for the certificate, other than that, no
<jrib> MasterCheese: no problem
<WJW> nimbiotics, when you reboot, your system should tell you it's checking the root file system, and should take some time doing that.
<mbostwick> ikonia: it has to be possible(school won't give it to me) , if windows and mac can do it why can't linux ?
<WJW> nimbiotics, your display problem might not be solved, but it's the first step after a crash, to make sure your file system is healthy.
<jrib> MasterCheese: that was probably one of the most cryptic error messages I ever came across when I first encountered them :)
<Pirate_Hunter> !bonding | Pirate_Hunter
<ikonia> mbostwick: because they make requests that are supported by the application
<ikonia> mbostwick: it doesn't "have" to be possible if the application doesn't support it
<ryanakca> steve_: On which end would the problem be?
<Scunizi> what can I use at the command line to play a music file?  Tried aplay with a mp3 and nothing but static
<Xase> Hey, how do I remove a panel icon's background... ?
<jrib> mbostwick: I *think* (have no clue really, but no harm in trying) I once connected to a network like that using wicd
<Xase> I installed banshee, but when I run it, it has a background behind it in the panel... how do I alleviate this?
<jrib> Scunizi: mplayer, mpd if you want something more serious
<MJ94> How do I know for sure if rEFit is installed right?
<mbostwick>  jrib: had trouble with every method I could find, I am trying to find documentation on the protocol so that I can write code to support this....
<jrib> MJ94: you'll see a new thing when you boot :)
<thune3> Scunizi: mpg123 if you want minimal mp3 only
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I have an acer laptop and I'm using alsa as the sound manager. How can I integrate the keyboard volume control to the alsa mixer? The volume keys are now controlling the gnome-volume-control and they are doing nothing
<Scunizi> jrib: actually I'm looking for something that I can use as a command line option with a countdown plasma widget
<jrib> mbostwick: so you tried wicd and it didn't work?
<steve_> ryanakca, Its not a problem with either if im right. It what you need to do is either buy a patch cable or get a converter for one end. I brought http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat5e-Ethernet-Network-Crossover-Adapter/dp/B000Q6JQCQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1282425700&sr=8-3 but its a bit cheap and nasty
<jon_high9000> LinuxGuy2009: i have repeatedly tried both. no luck so far. i read in launchpad that there is a bug in the live cd that prevents the cd from functioning properly.
<Scunizi> thune3: thanks.. I'd forgotten about that one.
<jrib> Scunizi: I don't understand what you just said
<lahwran> it's narcotics ... it's narcotics ... why can't they tell ...
<lahwran> finally they figured it out!
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: Well you can not use the live CD to upgrade 10.04. to the new 10.04.1 point release. The live CDs contain no package files to do so.
<mbostwick> jrib:this is for my gf who is 6 hours away...she couldn't get wicd to work with the wireless, and I am only able to get what I can done through a reverse ssh tunnel, and even running wireshark through x-over ssh forward was harsh
<jrib> mbostwick: erm
<mbostwick> (trying to get wicd working would cause me to drop networking)
<MJ94> jrib: Hmm. where?
<Scunizi> jrib: I'm running kubuntu and there's a screen widget that you can set to countdown to 0 from whatever you set it at.. when it reaches 0 it typically makes a "boink" sound but has the option of passing a command ..
<jrib> mbostwick: wicd should "just work" after installing it, maybe reboot to make sure
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: Otherwise just use your internet connection and upgrade as updates become available.
<jon_high9000> linuxGuy2009: so use the alternate then?
<jrib> MJ94: when you boot your computer, you will see a new screen
<mbostwick>  jrib: had trouble with gnomes default network manager clashing with wicd
<oliver_> when i use my ati 5770 with the proprietary drivers and try to record with gtk-recordmydesktop it's lagging alot! heeelp
<ryanakca> steve_: Thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: alternate CD as a repo source or the internet/update manager.
<jrib> mbostwick: iirc the packages conflict so it should automatically get removed
<MJ94> Nope. jrib. But I'm sure I did it right. It said installed.
<jrib> Scunizi: right, so mplayer would work fine but mpg321 is good too
<Scunizi> jrib: yes.. thanks
<steve_> ryanakca, hope it works for you. got to go, good luck
<jrib> MJ94: maybe it only shows up if you have more than one OS, idk
<mbostwick> jrib: do you know in console how to check services that auto start in ubuntu ?
<jon_high9000> LinuxGuy2009:add the cd to the sources then?
<mbostwick> (I run arch my self...)
<jrib> mbostwick: well... short answer: /etc/init and /etc/rc*.d
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: yes if you want to use a physical disc as your package source.
<Scunizi> thune3: that worked great..
<Gulah> hi there guys
<jrib> mbostwick: can you actually find some bugs or other semi-official documentation on your issue?
<Gulah> can someone help me out_
<jrib> Gulah: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Gulah> ?
<jon_high9000> LinuxGuy2009: ok. thanks for the help. :)
<LinuxGuy2009> jon_high9000: welcome
<alex87> am i the only one with a huge regression with how dvd drives operate? right now it is repeatedly scanning for a disc that isn't there, and won't read dvds (but other discs it will). this is across other distros and hardware as well.
<mbostwick> jrib: I really haven't been able to find much on this because in a lot of cases tech support for people running those kind of wireless networks just offers the certificate
<jrib> alex87: bugs.ubuntu.com is the right place to get an answer to that
<Gulah> sorry, here it goes, my boot is messed up, I-ve tried to reinstall brug2, but theres something missing, because i keep getting a "Read Error" when i boot
<jrib> mbostwick: unrelated but why on earth wouldn't they give your friend the cert?
<alex87> jrib, i'm just confused as to why no one else is experiencing it, since it has been such a hassle on so many machines i have
<jrib> alex87: hasn't happened to me, but bugs.ubuntu.com is the right place to see if anyone else is experiencing the issue.  And if not, then maybe start a bug?
<carlosgaldino> How can I map the keyboard volume controls to control the alsa mixer?
<mbostwick> jrib: because it's a school and they don't know what they are doing, I have asked before and they said they can't distribute that... (I don't know why, very stupid if you ask me...)
<jfroebe> alex87 - sounds like a bad dvd drive
<MJ94> I'm not sure rEFit is installed correctly. Help, please?
<alex87> jfroebe, it sure does, but other machines have the same problem
<jrib> mbostwick: yeah... maybe easier to workaround by getting the certificate using windows or mac somehow and then transferring it to ubuntu?
<jrib> MJ94: how did you install it?
<mbostwick> (seems like they don't understand the underlying purpose behind the certificate, so they see it as a security problem ), that's my next goal, but I am 6 hours away and telling my friend to do that is hard because she is not very technical ....
<MJ94> jrib: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/refit/rEFIt-0.14.dmg?use_mirror= then .mkpg or whatever it is.
<jrib> mbostwick: hmm, idk.  If no one else here can help, maybe try one of the dev channels for wicd or network manager.  They'll probably know more about it.  gl
<mbostwick> I am surprised wpa_supplicant dose not automatically fetch it, I wouldn't mind making the code that accepts the certificate if I could find more detail on the peap protocol
<jrib> MJ94: and everything went smoothly through the GUI?
<feen> Hi. Everytime I try to install a package via the software center I get the following error: The installation could have failed because there is an error in the software package or it was canceled. (This error message was translated from brazilian portuguese)
<mbostwick> jrib: ok thanks
<MJ94> jrib: hmm?
<jrib> MJ94: something popped up, some sort of configuration window, right?
<Xase> There should be an option in the forums to donate to users, if you find they have been extremely helpful. But of course only as an optional option to enable on the cp, and set up... that would rock... there's been plenty of times where I wished -dang, I wish I could donate, because this person has been a big help.-
<Gulah> can someone help me out?
<MJ94> No, I got to the part that said "installation sucessful", jrib.
<jrib> !helpme | Gulah
<ubottu> Gulah: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> Gulah: what is "brug2"?
<Gulah> grug2
<jrib> MJ94: and then you rebooted?
<Gulah> grub2
<jrib> Gulah: why are you reinstalling it?  What is the exact error?
<MJ94> Yes, jrib.
<doctorZeus> what does a green highlight in terminal mean next to files/directories?
<carlosgaldino> How can I map the keyboard volume controls to control the alsa mixer?
<wolfbiker> hey guys, does anyone have the slightest idea why I can't play dvd's with movie player?
<jrib> MJ94: what is in /efi?
<Gulah> when i boot my computer i get a "Read error" and I stay there
<jrib> !dvd | wolfbiker
<ubottu> wolfbiker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gulah> it stays
<MJ94> jrib: How do I check?
<wolfbiker> ubottu, all right thanks!
<jrib> Gulah: please keep messages to one line (press enter one time) and please also address the person you are replying :)  Thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pietime> Hi, I made the flavor change from Ubuntu to Lubuntu recently and now when I play networked media it skips. Could anyone help me find out why this is happening?
<jfroebe> alex87 - what's the same on the different machines?  the same model dvd drive?  perhaps a bad disc that was used in the different drives that  scratched the lenses?
<MJ94> jrib: How do I check?
<jrib> MJ94: wait, on http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html it links to a .dmg :/
<MJ94> Yes...
<MJ94> jrib: I'm on a mac.
<jrib> MJ94: didn't you mention a .mpkg or something?
<pietime> What could cause networked media to skip!?
<jrib> MJ94: ah ignore me... continue...
<Gulah> jrib: I get a "Read Error" and my computer won't boot
<jrib> Gulah: why are you reinstalling it?  What is the exact error?
<MJ94> jrib: so, what do I do?
<jrib> MJ94: what is in /efi ?  That's a directory
<thune3> pietime: not enough buffer, slow network connection...
<Gulah> jrib: I get a "Read Error", just this and I've installed it in the partition with ubuntu
<jrib> Gulah: did grub work when you first installed ubuntu?
<MJ94> jrib: -bash: cd: efi: No such file or directory
<AlZIR> pietime: probalt just network lag
<jrib> MJ94: cd /efi
<pietime> thune3, how do i change the buffer?
<AlZIR> pietime: probaly* just network lag
<MJ94> jrib: rEFIt License.rtf	refit
<MJ94> rEFIt ReadMe.rtf	tools
<jrib> MJ94: in refit?
<MJ94> ?
<Gulah> jrib: nop that's why I was trying to reinstall it, from time to time I had to reinstall it, because I would get this error, but now even when I reinstall it still dows not work
<feen> Hi. Everytime I try to install a package via the software center I get the following error: The installation could have failed because there is an error in the software package or it was canceled. (This error message was translated from brazilian portuguese)
<cyborgsmurf> what if I dont know the exact name but just the file ending in Ubuntu, how to search?
<jrib> Gulah: how far does it get?  What exactly do you see before the error?  You are sure it says exactly "Read Error" and nothing else at all?
<MJ94> jrib: cd /efi/ && ls
<MJ94> rEFIt License.rtf	refit
<MJ94> rEFIt ReadMe.rtf	tools
<jrib> cyborgsmurf: you want to search your filesystem for a file?
<nimbiotics> WJW: Thanks man, I was going nuts here...
<jrib> MJ94: what's inside refit?
<pietime> thune3, how do i change the buffer?
<pietime> thune3, how do i change the buffer?
<Tempus_Fugit> Ok so how do I change my splash/login screen ....i dont like it
<pietime> oops
<FloodBot3> pietime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf:  try " *.filetype "
<Gulah> jrib: I see the window with the bios option and then I just see that error
<thune3> pietime: your are using totem (movie player)?
<pietime> yes
<pietime> thune3, yes
<_genuser_> oye totem is the worst.
<MJ94> jrib: enable-always.sh	icons			refit.efi
<MJ94> enable.sh		refit.conf		refit.vollabel
<cyborgsmurf> jrib: yes because I have milkytracker installed and I cant find the songs
<jrib> Gulah: try the grub channel, I'm not sure
<orlandogro> hello
<jrib> cyborgsmurf: you can use the "locate" command after running "sudo updatedb"
<orlandogro> i need help
<pietime> thune3, but ive tried other media players as well
<jrib> MJ94: maybe follow the "removing refit" instructions and then the manual install method?  I think I used the manual install as well.  I am not sure why the install didn't work for you.
<jrib> orlandogro: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<edwinsito> alguien dialoga en español??
<Gulah> thx
<pietime> can someone tell me how to increase your network buffer in ubuntu?
<MJ94> !es edwinsito
<MJ94> !es | edwinsito
<ubottu> edwinsito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thune3> pietime: for totem(movie player) there is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2982400&postcount=5 , but if you don't have enough network bandwidth, it will not fix the issue.
<edwinsito> ok
<cyborgsmurf> jrib: okay but what if I only want the file extension like filename.xms
<Tempus_Fugit> Can anyone help me change my splash screen and login prompt...running the most recent update of lucid......24 i believe
<jrib> cyborgsmurf: you can use regex
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf:  try " *.xms"
<pietime> thune3, ive got plenty 'o bandwidth
<cyborgsmurf> AIZIR: you mean "find *.xms ?
<Tempus_Fugit> would like to use this as my splash screen http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens/Splash-Utopia.png
<MJ94> edwinsito: hables ingles en #ubuntu. hablan espanol en #ubuntu-es :) hablo un poco espanol, lo siento! buen suerte!
<MJ94> Hope I didn't screw that up.
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf: I thought were using  the gui search feature from the places menu
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf: I thought *you were using  the gui search feature from the places menu
<MJ94> jrib: how do I remove it?
<jrib> MJ94: you can also just have ubottu do it by typing: !es | person's_nick
<jrib> MJ94: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/
<MJ94> jrib: I did earlier. the !es.
<Angstrom_> hello
<jrib> MJ94: ah
<Angstrom_> Mandriva
<MJ94> <ubottu> edwinsito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tempus_Fugit> I seem to be able to change themes pretty easy just not fond of my splash and login screen
<MJ94> see?
<Angstrom_> How do I enable microphones in flash apps
<Angstrom_> How do I enable microphones in flash apps in Firefox?
<Angstrom_> It keeps saying:
<jrib> MJ94: I trust you, don't worry :)
<Angstrom_> You must first "Allow" permissions in "Microphone Settings" to use Voice Search.
<Tonisius> What happened to the ntpd service for servers?  is there an alternative to running ntpdate once a day? or every 5 minutes?
<Seveas> Tonisius, /etc/init.d/ntpd start :)
<Tonisius> Seveas: not supported
<Tonisius> it's no longer available
<Daskreech> hello :)
<nimbiotics> WJW: system restarted as usual and froze again. Also, I'm using automatic login, System freezes once it shows this screen and snd  Caps Lock and Scroll Lock start blinking. None of this happens when I start windows or linux command prompt
<Angstrom_> How do I enable microphones in flash apps in Firefox?
<Tonisius> Seveas: how did you manage to instlal this?
<Daskreech> Is anyone familiar with ms-sys ?
<Angstrom_> It keeps saying: You must first "Allow" permissions in "Microphone Settings" to use Voice Search.
<cyborgsmurf> AIZIR: is there an easier way to like create a shortcut for a quick search for a file?
<jrib> !info openntpd | Tonisius
<ubottu> Tonisius: openntpd (source: openntpd): OpenBSD NTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9p1+debian-3 (lucid), package size 44 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Angstrom_> How do I enable microphones in Flash applications in Firefox?  It keeps saying: You must first "Allow" permissions in "Microphone Settings" to use Voice Search.
<Angstrom_> !info flash microphone
<ubottu> 'microphone' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Angstrom_> !info cleaning poop off a dildo
<ubottu> 'poop' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<smallfoot-> sqlite and/or PDO_SQLITE isnt available on Ubuntu PHP cli?
<jrib> Angstrom_: don't do that please.
<Seveas> !ops | Angstrom_
<ubottu> Angstrom_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<smallfoot-> sqlite and/or PDO_SQLITE isnt available on Ubuntu PHP cli?
<Seveas> Tonisius, sudo apt-get install ntp
<Seveas> Tonisius, it's /etc/init.d/ntp start btw :)
<d3vic3> hitting enter when numlock enabled doesn't execute commands under WMII, any ideas?
<Seveas> d3vic3, use the normal enter, not the numpad enter
<Gulah> I can't get no help in grub
<d3vic3> Seveas: i do
<andrew_708476> IS there anyone who is good with Window or Ubuntu in this room
<jrib> andrew_708476: no
<Gulah> can someone help me fix my grub2?
<rockhopper> andrew_708476, lol?
<Seveas> andrew_708476, no.
<andrew_708476> ok I got your point
<MJ94> jrib: While booted into Mac OS X, rename or remove the “efi” folder. For a 100% clean de-installation, also remove the folder “rEFItBlesser” inside “Library/StartupItems”.  Can't find Library/StartupItems.
<jrib> andrew_708476: you can just ask your question here if it's ubuntu related
<jrib> MJ94: probably why it wasn't working?
<bonez2046> why when I go to print something, does the print options dialogue take several seconds to gather device information? Why is it not immediate?
<MJ94> jrib: so... now what?
<KE1HA> Gulah:  what is the problem your having with Grub2?
<jrib> MJ94: install manually?
<rockhopper> bonez2046, it depends in your cu's processing power!!
<andrew_708476> Im just trying to ask if there's anyone who's good with installing Tor into Ubuntu
<Gulah> It isn-t working, when I try to boot my pc I get a "read error"
<bonez2046> rockhopper: it's delayed if just one app is open and I want to print from it, or if I have 10 apps running
<zulgaban> hi
<AlZIR> ikonia is busy tonight!
<KE1HA> !details | Gulah
<ubottu> Gulah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Seveas> AlZIR, make sure not to get on his bad side!
<pietime> can anyone tell me how to increase the networking buffer on ubuntu?
<jrib> pietime: that question makes no sense
<Seveas> jrib, actually it does
<cyborgsmurf> thank you all who helped me :)
<rockhopper> does it used to give the device info faster eariler?
<jrib> *fikes*
<jrib> pietime: that question makes no sense to me
<Daskreech> jrib: it does make sense
<MJ94> jrib: Download the “Mac disk image” or any of the other two binary distributions from the home page. Double-click to mount or unpack them. means dl http://downloads.sourceforge.net/refit/rEFIt-0.14.dmg?use_mirror= ?
<jrib> Daskreech: k
<pietime> could the people who it makes sense to tell me how to do it?
<rockhopper> bonez2046,  does it used to give the device info faster eariler?
<pietime> please!?
<AlZIR> Seveas: nah not my thing !
<Daskreech> jrib: the network acts like a hard drive. It buffers up information before it's sent
<cyborgsmurf> btw I solved the problem with "locate" + "filename"
<Seveas> pietime, http://fasterdata.es.net/TCP-tuning/linux.html
<Gulah> KE1Ha I-m running ubuntu 10.4 and when I boot my pc I get a black screen qith "Read Error", and it won't boot
<Seveas> pietime, tcp_rmem / tcp_wmem are the buffer sizes
<SuperMiguel> firefox runs extremelly slow, when used on ubuntu, if im on any other distro it works fine, but in ubuntu it is very slow... any reason on this????
<Daskreech> jrib: the other type of device is a character device it sends information as soon as it gets it. A keyboard is like that
<pietime> Seveas, this is a difference between ubuntu flavors, not linux kernels, though
<jrib> Daskreech: thanks, wasn't aware of that!
<Daskreech> pietime simply wants the network to store more information before passing it on
<jrib> Daskreech: though it does seem sensible...
<KE1HA> pieter_:  This may be of assistance: http://www.ehow.com/how_5998481_increase-ubuntu-buffers-tcp_ip.html
<Seveas> Daskreech, errr, the network is a character device
<pietime> Seveas, could that document still help?:)
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf: gui search not easier?
<MJ94> jrib: Download the “Mac disk image” or any of the other two binary distributions from the home page. Double-click to mount or unpack them. means dl http://downloads.sourceforge.net/refit/rEFIt-0.14.dmg?use_mirror= ?
<Seveas> Daskreech, buffering has *nothing* to do with the difference between character (stream-oriented) and block (block-oriented, adressable) devices
<Daskreech> pietime: http://fasterdata.es.net/TCP-tuning/linux.html
<Daskreech> Seveas: the device is but the stack buffers
<AlZIR> cyborgsmurf:just wondering
<jrib>  MJ94 yep
<Daskreech> Does anyone know anything about ms-sys ?
<|Twilo|> hello, I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar or is there another way to set the keyboard layout in the gui?
<KE1HA> pietime:  and the ubuntu way: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/10/how-to-increase-internet-speed-in-ubuntu
<jrib> Daskreech: you should probably be more specific
<netsavy006> Hi everybody.
<netsavy006> Are we allowed to use the IRC similar to a support forum to get help?
<KE1HA> Gulah:  Is this problem after you've installed Ubuntu, or during installation, have you ever been able to log into the desktop or has this just strted happening?
<soreau> ! ask | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> netsavy006: that's all you're allowed to do in this channel: ask (and answer if you can) support questions
<Seveas> netsavy006, you can ask questions in here. You might even get an answer if you're lucky! :)
<netsavy006> Ok.  I have a printer installed on my PC.
<jrib> netsavy006: one line, please
<netsavy006> HP all in one 4235 printer.
<MJ94> !anyone | Daskreech
<ubottu> Daskreech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<netsavy006> deskjet
<netsavy006> oh I'm sorrry.
<Gulah> KE1HA: I-ve used ubuntu, but from time to time I had to reinstall the grub2
<netsavy006> Anyway, I installed the printer and my brother's computer is a vista.  The printer is connected to my brothers vista computer.  When I try to print a test page, it asked for authentication.
<AlZIR> KE1HA: thanks for that link     just what I was trying to find :)
<Daskreech> ms-sys has a set of switches. one set writes a MBR and takes a whole device as an argument another set writes to the partition table and takes an individual partition device as the argument. Would the second grouping be writing only boot information into the partitions or will it destroy the old partition table and require me to recover the files that were there?
<MJ94> jrib: What does # Copy the “efi” folder from the rEFIt distribution to the root level of your Mac OS X volume. mean?
<KE1HA> Gulah:  If you suspect your having trouble with Gub2 config, boot into a LivCE and in a terminal console [ sudo update-grub2 ]
<netsavy006> Now my problem is when I was on Windows 7, I never needed authentication.  I just converted over to Linux about 2 - 3 hours a go so I hope you can help me with this.  I don't understand what the authentication is as we never needed to use passwords before so what do I do now?
<jrib> MJ94: do you know what they mean by "the efi folder from the refit distribution"?
<TiK> linux and windows have nothing to do with each other
<tensorpudding> MJ94: what is the context for this?
<TiK> and installing ubuntu will not affect your windows 7 machine
<jrib> tensorpudding: he's installing refit
<Gulah> KE1HA: I'm in a live cd and I've done that
<Seveas> netsavy006, you need to use a user/pass that work on the vista machine. When a printer is shared over SMB (the windows protocol), you need to authenticate.
<netsavy006> I understand that, but I just overrote my windows 7 with Ubuntu so I'm very new to using Linux at all.
<Oer> netsavy006, it is a windows issue, ask your brother what name/pass you need ?
<TiK> ooh I misunderstood
<MJ94> jrib: I moves efit to the desktop. Now I mv Desktop/efit /?
<arturo393> hola
<KE1HA> Gulah:  what's the make / model of your PC ?
<netsavy006> He doesn't use a password when printing and when I had windows I didn't need a password to print.
<MJ94> !es arturo393
<MJ94> !es | arturo393
<ubottu> arturo393: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arturo393> hi
<Confucius> Can you uninstall Ubuntu without removing the grub 2 loader if they are both on /dev/sdx?
<MJ94> ah
<netsavy006> I have a dell computer.
<netsavy006> dell demension e521
<MJ94> !ask arturo393
<jrib> MJ94: you copy the "efi" directory to /, the top of your filesystem
<Daskreech> netsavy006: Welcome to Linux :)
<MJ94> jrib: How?
<netsavy006> Thanks.  I'm hoping I can get the hang of this so I can do what I'd like with it.
<Daskreech> Confucius: in theory yes
<paul__64> Hi, I am new to Linux and have installed ubuntu alongside vista as a dual boot system
<jrib> MJ94: same way you copy any folder...
<netsavy006> but I will need to be able to print form my pc.
<jrib> MJ94: use finder
<|Twilo|> can nobody help me?
<Gulah> acer aspire 1694WLMi
<Seveas> netsavy006, but he does use a password to log in right? You need that one.
<jrib> !helpme | |Twilo|
<ubottu> |Twilo|: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<paul__64> I want to listen to my many music files that I have in my WMP while using and learning Linux
<netsavy006> He doesn't use a password to log on.
<Gulah> KE1HA: acer aspire 1694WLMi
<KE1HA> Gulah:  thank you, hold on one.
<netsavy006> He just has his login.
<jrib> paul__64: the music is on your windows partition you mean?
<netsavy006> It just says welcome when he logs on to his computer.
<netsavy006> We never used passwords to log into windows.
<netsavy006> Do I just put my brother's name w/o a password?
<voxcroix> zzz..
<Daskreech> netsavy006: Did you have passwords though?
<MJ94> jrib: I'm confused as to *where* to move it.
<netsavy006> no.
<paul__64> How do I access my Vista music files from ubuntu and import them to rhythmbox
<jrib> MJ94: to /.  The very top of your filesystem
<Daskreech> paul__64: mount the Windows Drive
<WJW> Heh, heh.  He said "mount".
<paul__64> tried following those directions
<AlZIR> paul__64: maybe mont it in ubuntu
<Dimitrova> yes, he said mount
<AlZIR> paul__64: maybe mou*nt it in ubuntu
<paul__64> what exactly do i do
<TheRampantFurry> ugh
<Daskreech> paul__64: if you open computer  from places you should be able to simply click and see your files
<Oer> paul__64, i can't play wmv , long time issue, protected with drm
<paul__64> cd/monut/win?
<paul__64> mount
<netsavy006> What am I suppose to do?
<TheRampantFurry> are there any photoshop progams that work on ubtuntu? (gimp is not a photoshop program, it is a crock of ****)
<Daskreech> Oer: install Windows
<jrib> !who | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arturo393> when i log in , ubuntu ask me the root password in order to use the wifi , how can ir remove this ??
<|Twilo|> jrib:  i ask this question since this morning
<netsavy006> I wasn't talking to a specific person as I don't remember who it was I was communicating with.
<WJW> arturo393, are you sure it's not asking for _your_ password?
<jrib> |Twilo|: take two minutes to think about that
<Oer> netsavy006, ask in #windows i don't think we have the solution if the printer is hooked on a windows machine.
<paul__64> daskreech, what do you mean open computer from places
<netsavy006> I will try.
<arturo393> WJW: not sure
<jrib> |Twilo|: for one, I have no clue what your question is
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: GIMP is excellent if you have adaptive skills to change the way you edit photos...from the Photoshop-way to the GIMP-way. If you can't you can still install Photoshop on Ubuntu via "wine".
<TheRampantFurry> I am using wine but it wont install it
<AlZIR> paul__64: under the places menu  then removable drives    whats listed there?
<TheRampantFurry> and gimp just plain sucks
<WJW> paul__64, daskreech means you go to the Places menu on the upper left of your screen.
<gary_inNYC> I switched the video output in smplayer to sdl and lost all keyboard controls to the player itself.  is this normal?
<jrib> |Twilo|: more importantly, this is apparently not filled with lxde-knowledgeable folks :)  Try an lxde channel.  You can always use setxkbmap in the command line too
<netsavy006> Also maybe this might be more simpler, how can I safely update my ati graphics card.  Ubuntu gave me the option to activate a driver and after doing that and rebooting I couldn't get into my Ubuntu and I had to reinstall it and I don't want to do that again.
<arturo393> WJW: it really does not matter , i just do not want to write the password
<paul__64> been there no listing "removable drives"
<farkit> I can't get tv-out to work with Ubuntu karmic koala. I've been googling answers all day, editing my xorg.conf, restarting x, trying other things, to no avail. I'm ready to go back to windows.
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: work I've done in Photoshop, I have easily done in GIMP ... so I'm guessing we're not talking about problems with the software.  However I've tested Photoshop 7 with wine, that should work fine.
<AlZIR> paul__64: do you know how to use pastebin.org?
<farkit> nvidia geforce 7100 gs is my video card
<TheRampantFurry> ok
<netsavy006> I can't get to #windows because I'm redirected to ##windows-please-register with this message:  The topic for ##windows-please-register is: You have been redirected here because your nick is not registered or you are using webchat. Please register your nick - or use a client to connect. If you can't use a client, please message a ##Windows staff member for an exemption.
<paul__64> Alzir, no I don't
<KE1HA> Gulah:  Im sorry to say, there's many problems being reported on Acer Aspire machines. There issues with Graphics and Lan cards, the best I could don on that box is suggest a link, but no guarantee's on it working for you.
<farkit> I have version 185 of nvidia driver installed
<|Twilo|> jrib: setxkbmap is for an windows user unsuitable ;-) i tried this in these channels: lxde, lubuntu and ubuntu-de
<paul__64> alzir, I am just learning linux
<WJW> arturo393, not sure, because my system uses wifi all the time and it does not ask for a pw.
<AlZIR> paul__64: sure np
<Gulah> KE1HA: link me up pls
<KE1HA> Gulah:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463294
<Oer> arturo393, remove the password from your keyring, so it won't ask for it. the wireless connection WPA key is also stored in it. the security risk is a little higher.
<threeseas> upgraded to 10.04 but lost sound in firefox... how do I get it back?
<MJ94> jrib: mv Desktop/efi/ /.
<MJ94> mv: rename Desktop/efi/ to /./efi/: Permission denied
<MJ94> Sudo is needed?
<farkit> tv-out help please.. anyone?
<KE1HA> Gulah:  There's 11 pages covering the subject.
<jrib> |Twilo|: why don't you setup a key combination to switch layouts?
<Daskreech> netsavy006: ha ha Ok I can teach you a trick if you like
<renato> from brazil
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: (note: GIMP installation in Ubuntu 10.04, doesn't automatically include _all_ packages... there are some extra ones you might wanna include in your installation...many of the extra plugins you can't get for GIMP is what makes it powerful...without them, not so much)
<jrib> MJ94: why aren't you just using the GUI if you are more comfortable with that?
<netsavy006> Sure Daskreech.  Please teach me.  I'm willing to learn.
<paul__64> All I want to do is import my media files from my vista OS It can't be that hard right, afterall everyone tells me linux is easy
<arturo393> Oer: what is the keyring ??
<jrib> yay sarcasm
<MJ94> jrib: In regards to this, idk how.
<TheRampantFurry> I tried installing another program just as good as photoshop but it isnt working
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: *sorry ..meant .."can get for GIMP.."
<jrib> because now everyone will rush to help you
<Oer> arturo393, the keyring is the pocket for passwords
<Oer> !keyring
<MJ94> I'm new to os x, jrib
<jrib> MJ94: cp -r whatever_it_is/efi /
<JK3MP> Need help, running live CD trying to edit xorg.conf after installing nvidia driver boots to black screen in both normal and recovery boot.
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: which program was that ? (and remember when you chat...to indicate who you are chatting with)
<paul__64> can anyone help me please?
<Daskreech> netsavy006: install a programm called irssi
<Dimitrova> |paul__64| did you mean import = copy? means your music data in vista in ubuntu drive?
<jrib> !helpme > paul__64
<ubottu> paul__64, please see my private message
<MJ94> cp Desktop/efi / then?
<TheRampantFurry> corax2: Paint shop pro
<Daskreech> netsavy006: you can open a terminal and run this command
<Daskreech>  sudo apt-get install irssi
<corax2> paul__64: when you say import...what do you mean ?
<KE1HA> paul__64:  how do you mean import, from a live session, or back them up and restore in Ubuntu
<AlZIR> paul__64: open a console    type    "mount -l " look for type ntfs
<TheRampantFurry> I am trying to run it on wine but it is not working.
<MJ94> jrib: cp Desktop/efi/ /
<MJ94> cp: Desktop/efi/ is a directory (not copied).
<AlZIR> paul__64: open a console    type    "mount -l " look for "   type ntfs "
<jrib> MJ94: not what I said
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: ah yes...a classic... not worth it in Linux...stick with GIMP :-)
<netsavy006> Ok I have IRssi open.;
<ronchaine> Is there a package to install opengl 3 dev files, or do I need to download headers and stuff straight from opengl website?
<|Twilo|> jrib: this is a vmware for present a software. this vmware busually used from managers - managers and key combination? :-)
<KE1HA> TheRampantFurry:  your best asking in #winehq
<MJ94> jrib: please repeat it?
<jrib> MJ94: just scroll up, you forgot the "-r"
<Daskreech> Does anyone know if the partition specific option in ms-sys overwrite only boot information or if they will redo the entire partition table?
<corax2> TheRampantFurry: (a lot of library .DLL files is needed for regular installation of software like Paint Shop Pro ...they are not included in Wine, as they are part of Microsoft property ...if you run the program from the console, you can see which .DLL files it requires...and _maybe_ by installing them, get it to work)
<paul__64> dimitrova, yes I mean copy my music files from vista into ubuntu
<MJ94> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BRwm4KS1
<netsavy006> Using IRSSI still took me to ##windows-please-register
<MJ94> !register | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AlZIR> paul__64: if you go here    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com   I cant start to help
<AlZIR> paul__64: if you go here    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com   I can start to help  opps
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: No, it will not overwrite the partition table. What exactly are you trying to do with ms-sys?
<voxcroix> ...
<yardo> someone had a splash screen question?
<billy> Daskreech: are you trying to restore boot code? sorry if i missed earlier posts
<MJ94> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BRwm4KS1
<corax2> does anyone know a trick to hide specified user-logins from the GDM window in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<yardo> ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11478.html    to change splash screen
<paul__64> Alzir, thank you I am going to that link now
<jrib> MJ94: see second line
<corax2> yardo: was that for me ?
<yardo> who ever had a splash screen question
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: ah and I've just also found out it won't write to an NTFS drive :(
<corax2> yardo: ah ok...sorry ... I was referring to GDM...not the splash.
<Oer> yardo ubuntu 10.04 use playmouth
<paul__64> Alzir, I am at that website what now?
<trism> corax2: gdm will not show users with uid < 1000 (by default)
<gary_inNYC> can someone help me stop smplayer from hijacking my system?  I switched the video output to sdl and started playing a video.  It's playing really smooth, but I have no way of stopping it.
<paul__64> I am confused
<KE1HA> paul__64:  although this is fer a dead or damaged WinDoze system, should work for you needs I think: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<Daskreech> billy: I am
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: What are you trying to do?
<gary_inNYC> keyboard shortcuts aren't working, and the gui buttons aren't showing up in smplayer
<Oer> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/lucid/plymouth-x11
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: My Uncle's laptop with Vista cannot boot anymore the boot record seems to be gone. I restored the MBR
<AlZIR> paul__64: try here    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bGnw4F9e
<hiexpo> killall smplayer
<corax2> trism: yes...that one I figured ... however I don't want to mess with the ID-system ... I would like to conform to the id-numbering...and still select _some_ of the logins as invisible...is that possible ?
<Daskreech> but the parition table Boot record is missing as well so I'm trying to solve that
<MJ94> jrib: -bash: cd: /efi/refit: No such file or directory
<MJ94> Open Terminal and enter the following commands:
<MJ94> cd /efi/refit
<MJ94> ./enable.sh
<FloodBot3> MJ94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy> Daskreech: you can do that with a recovery console by booting directly from the install cd - is this helpful?
<jrib> MJ94: what was the second line of your pastebin?
<Daskreech> billy: He's lost his DVD
<trism> corax2: as far as I know, no, not with gdm anyway
<gary_inNYC> hiexpo: how can i do that? the video won't stop, it's in fullscreen and not responding to keystrokes or mouse movements
<MJ94> I sudo'd and redid it, jrib.
<Daskreech> billy: I'm trying to think of anyone who has a Vista DVD that's within 6 miles of me
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<corax2> trism: damn ... it would had been _soooo_ nice with a gdm-hidden.conf files or somethin' ... and just list the ID numbers, for users that shouldn't appear.
<hiexpo> gary_inNYC,  how are you talking to me
<Oer> Daskreech, bootdisc.com ?
<jrib> MJ94: for some reason you put a '.' at the end of your command?
<gary_inNYC> hiexpo: is there a shortcut key to force kill a current running app?
<trism> corax2: you could hide all the names, but I have not found any configuration for individual names
<hiexpo> gary_inNYC,  not that i am aware of
<MJ94> jrib: cp -r  Desktop/efi/ /
<MJ94> cp: Desktop/efi/: No such file or directory
<MJ94> It's there...
<jrib> MJ94: guess not :)  Give the absolute path if you're not suer
<hiexpo> gary_inNYC,  just power down than
<MJ94> I see it, jrib.
<Daskreech> Oer: Not a ral site
<Oer> Daskreech, it was a long time .. http://bootdisk.com sorry for disc
<jrib> MJ94: you're giving a relative path
<corax2> trism: I know the gconf-editor thing...where the whole user list is removed...and the regular login box appears ... well... I hope that its a feature for future development :-)
<MJ94> What path should I give, jrib?
<paul__64> Alzir I am at pastebin.com
<jrib> MJ94: the correct one...
<billy> Daskreech: there is a freeware app that restores mbr code but its a windows app - im trying to find it - only used it the other day
<gary_inNYC> hiexpo: i'm using my desktop since my laptop was taken over by smplayer XD
<MJ94> jrib: Desktop...
<Daskreech> Oer: thanks
<jrib> MJ94: start with / and keep going if you aren't sure
<Daskreech> billy: EasyBCD
<AlZIR> paul__64: try here    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D7xFaDk6
<hiexpo> gary_inNYC,  just turn it off and reboot than no harm
<Daskreech> but that requires me to boot into windows so that I can click the button to repair the bootloader ... so I can boot into windows
<MJ94> jrib: The efi folder is on my desktop....
<jrib> MJ94: I'm not contesting that.  However, my guess is Desktop is not your desktop because Desktop means Desktop wherever I am now
<MJ94> jrib: So, what do I put?
<KE1HA> MJ94:  $HOME/Desktop/efi
<jrib> MJ94: start with / and keep going if you aren't sure
<jrib> KE1HA: note he's on os x, not sure of the directory structure
<Daskreech> jrib: what?
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i run an ELF on ubuntu? I compiled an assembly file and is now an ELF. I tried running it this way: ./elf but it didn't work.
<jrib> Daskreech: what what?
<Daskreech> desktop means whereever I am now?
<KE1HA> Ahh, I think $HOME is valid in os X will go looky.
<Daskreech> KE1HA: it is
<farce_> After setting up my webserver (locally) and doing an apt-get instlal phpmyadmin xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin gives me nothing. Any idea why? I've restarted apache already
<billy> Daskreech: thats a boot manager i think
<jrib> Daskreech: Desktop is a relative path
<hiexpo> sup KE1HA
<jrib> Daskreech: as opposed to ~/Desktop or whatever
<Daskreech> billy: Ah alright please letme know then :)
<Daskreech> jrib: Ok understood
<hiexpo> hello IdleOne
<MJ94> jrib: cp: /Users/Michael/Desktop/efi/: unable to copy extended attributes to /: Is a directory
<Daskreech> Oer: I'm not sure what's at Bootdisk.com but it seems to top out at Windows XP
<KE1HA> hiexpo:  hello. jrib checking the os x basic command line, looks the same.
<hiexpo> it is
<MJ94> cp: /Users/Michael/Desktop/efi/: unable to copy extended attributes to /: Is a directory
<yrb> Hey guys the "Certified Hardware" link off the server technical resources page is giving a page not found
<paul__64> alzir, I am trying tot alk to you on pastebin
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: reading that. trying to figure out if it's pertinent
<KE1HA> yrb:  check it's not offline: [ http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/# \
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: it's replacing the main bootsector with a backup? where is the backup from?
<MJ94> jrib: What do I do...?
<Daskreech> MJ94: that's with a -r ?
<MJ94> mhm
<MJ94>  sudo cp -r  $HOME/Desktop/efi/ /
<MJ94> Password:
<MJ94> cp: /Users/Michael/Desktop/efi/: unable to copy extended attributes to /: Is a directory
<yrb> KE1HA: It isn't down the link just seems to be wrong as it is linking to "http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?category=Server"
<KE1HA> yrb:  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Omen_20> Hi, I have Ubuntu installed to a partition mounted at /  if I want to install Jolicloud 1.0 to another partition, where do I mount it?
<Daskreech> MJ94: oh wait this is a mac. Did you ask in ##apple ?
<MJ94> No, why?
<KE1HA> yrb:  IBM, Sun, HP are all work'en
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: From when windows was initially installed.
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: am I supplying a backup for this to work?
<MJ94> I just wanna dual boot Ubuntu! :((
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: Oh. Hmm ok lets see if i can install testdisk
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: No.
<Daskreech> MJ94: oooh :-) OK you installed refit ?
<yrb> KE1HA: :) I know, just thought I would notify someone! Any recommendations for server vendors?
<KE1HA> yrb:  Negative, no-discuss commercial stuff here :-) although I ahve personal prefrences, you can PM is ya want too.
<MJ94> Daskreech: I'm trying.
<MJ94> It's not working
<billy> Daskreech: found it - its called mbrfix - good luck
<Daskreech> MJ94: ah it was much easier when I tried it then
<Daskreech> billy: ah. does that require me to hav a copy of the Vista bootloader handy ?
<billy> Daskreech: found it - its called mbrfix
<billy> Daskreech: no but windows must be bootable - is that the problem?
<Daskreech> billy: Yep
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> let me try testdisk as per Jordan_U's suggestion
<MJ94> What can I do? I just want refit...
<Tonisius> How do I find out what version of ubuntu I have installed, besides the /etc/issues file
<Tonisius> there was a command, and I can't remember it
<Daskreech> MJ94: hop into ##apple and get recommendations
<Daskreech> Tonisius: lsb_release -a ?
<Tonisius> lsb. awesome
<Tonisius> thanks
<billy> Daskreech: i dont suppose hed have a dos bootable floppy ? there has to be a source on the net somewhere
<Mimo> could some one tell me why i have no right (as a normal user) to the folder var/www (i installed lamp)
<Daskreech> billy: I have a blank CD that's close enough
<jrib> !permissions > Mimo
<ubottu> Mimo, please see my private message
<Subpoena> i think i might be having hardware issues, but im not sure, what would cause slow startups and even the BIOS menu to perform incredibly slowly?
<analyser> does anyone know how can I play some sound at the same time on headphones and on the loud speaker?
<aeon-ltd> Mimo: cos it belongs to root
<Daskreech> analyser: Pulseaudio
<Oer> Subpoena, any usb device ?
<Subpoena> nothing at all, i even unplugged the HDD
<billy> Daskreech: no - sorry - there are tools and stuff that can be run under ms-dos but ...
<Daskreech> billy: to restore Vista?
<Subpoena> absolute bare bones and the problem persists
<Mimo> ok roger i know it's roots.. but that doesn't make sence for me.. i have to take control it's my webserver right?
<Oer> Subpoena, run memtest86
<Mimo> and i know i can change it by chmod
<billy> Daskreech: does vista have a different mbr to 2k-xp?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> and Windows 7 has a very different one as well
<Ologn> When people on Lucid Lynx do
<Oer> billy no
<Ologn> ps axu|grep dbus-daemon...system|grep -v grep|awk '{print $1}'
<billy> Daskreech: that really messes thing up - sorry to have distracted you
<Ologn> I wonder what kind of answer they get
<Subpoena> Oer: um... is there a way to make a memtest CD on a mac?
<Subpoena> its my only current running machine
<Ologn> I get 102, the UID of messagebus...but messagebus is in my /etc/passwd...I wonder if this is just me
<Oer> Subpoena, any ubuntu distro has it
<Oer> it is an option in the installer, or in grub
<rudenstam> how would I go about having ubuntu restore the default my.cnf for mysql ?
<Ologn> What do Lucid Lynx users here get when they do
<Ologn> ps axu|grep dbus-daemon...system|grep -v grep|awk '{print $1}'
<Subpoena> gotcha, on it
<Subpoena> thanks
<Daskreech> billy: and they have some copyright on it that means that you can only make use of it if you got it from microsoft which means you have to buy the OS just to fix someone else's computer legally
<KE1HA> billy:  this is off-topic, but short answer is yes, they have a different MBR signature but can be made to work both ways.
<Mimo> so is it save (or other words the linux way)  to chmod the var/www folder for my (not su) user
<billy> KE1HA: tell Daskreech - i just tried to help
<KE1HA> :-) now worries
<Daskreech> KE1HA: WIndows 8 seems as if it will have a new one again
<KE1HA> Mimo:  discussion on Apache2/var/www file permissions: http://serverfault.com/questions/6895/whats-the-best-way-of-handling-permissions-for-apache2s-user-www-data-in-var-w
<Mimo> wow thanks (find it hard to find the correct info)
<Mimo> sorry bout my google skills
<Daskreech> MJ94: How's it going ?
<KE1HA> Daskreech:  :-) tnx, but I really have no real interest in WinDoze, other that converting them to Ubuntu machines :-)
<MJ94> Daskreech: horribly
<MJ94> I just want Ubuntu :((
<Daskreech> Mimo: http://lmyit.com/let-me-try-google
<Daskreech> KE1HA: I saw one the other day and marvelled at it
<Mimo> haha
<KE1HA> MJ94:  it's to get Ubuntu, just go here :-) http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<Daskreech> MJ94: What happens when you boot the refit DC?
<MJ94> Nope. I wanna dualboot on my mac.I guess I need rEFIT, KE1HA.
<MJ94> Daskreech: DC?
<KE1HA> MJ94:  not certain, but I think that's agains their Lic Policy's or so I've been told.
<KE1HA> againt*
<Daskreech> CD
<MJ94> KE1HA: ?
<KE1HA> NVM :-) I can't spell nor type today
<MJ94> Daskreech: CD?
<MJ94> oh
<MJ94> cd
<MJ94> heh
<FloodBot3> MJ94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> Can anybody help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557847
<MJ94> !details | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raymond> Hi
<Raymond> Can someone help me on something?
<Maletor> MJ94: what do you think is in that link? Goatse?
<MJ94> !welcome | Raymond
<ubottu> Raymond: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Maletor> !welcome | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daskreech> Maletor: Yes actually
<Daskreech> !someone | Raymond
<ubottu> Raymond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
#ubuntu 2010-08-22
<MJ94> !spam | Maletor
<MJ94> fail
<Maletor> !asshole | MJ94
<pure_hate> n00bs
<Raymond> CAn someone give me some help install freenx on my unbutu server.
<Raymond> o.o
<MJ94> !wtf | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KE1HA> Maletor:  not a Ubuntu package, but a nice GUI LVM tool is the Fedora system-config-lvm app, use alien to conver to .deb and you can manage the LVM anyway you choose.
<Raymond> atm im ssh to the server.
<Maletor> KE1HA: I need to unmount /var however
<Maletor> No gui can do that
<KE1HA> Maletor:  is /var in the LVM ?
<Maletor> KE1HA: yes
<MJ94> Daskreech: I did automatic and manual.
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Bummer :-)\
<Maletor> KE1HA: tell me about it
<KE1HA> Maletor:  I've not moved /var before, let me see if I can figure it out.
<KE1HA> Maletor:  it's a good challange fer the day
<Oer> rename it
<Raymond> Has anyone installed FreeNX before on ubuntu?
<Daskreech> Raymond: where are you gettin the freeNX from?
<Subpoena> so, um... while running memtest86, "Pass" should probably be rising above 0% at some point, yeah?
<Raymond> Dask there offical site.
<aeon-ltd> Raymond: how's it different?
<MJ94> Can I be linked the dualbooting ubuntu and os x please?
<Raymond> People, im connectinng using Putty atm
<Oer> yes Subpoena
<MJ94> !mac | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94, please see my private message
<Raymond> I need freeNX working so i can connect using NXClient
<MJ94> gah
<Subpoena> Oer: welp.
<Maletor> KE1HA: ya, well it's in a RAID too so I've been having troubling booting into the live cd and mounting and chrooting
<MJ94> Can I be linked the dualbooting ubuntu and os x please?
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: why can't you google it?
<MJ94> I did
<Daskreech> Raymond: they should have instructions on the install from there
<MJ94> cant find the page
<Raymond> Dask it wont work.
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: theres no official page
<Daskreech> Raymond: Why not?
<Raymond> Like resposity adding and etc.
<KE1HA> Maletor:  See this page, not good Im affraid: http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/UbuntuVarRun
<Raymond> I just want to install apache, curl, mysql thats all
<Raymond> :P
<Raymond> onto my linux server
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Find this line" f you started out without a separate /var filesystem and now want to move to one, apparently your life just .. .. "
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: intel?
<Maletor> Wow my life does just suck.
<Raymond> Hope someone can help me.
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: heres one for intel cpus Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<Maletor> KE1HA: Well, this is bad. I can't undo the LVM then.
<Daskreech> Raymond: sudo apt-get install apache curl mysql
<aeon-ltd> MJ94: more general one http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Triple_Boot_Mac_OS,_XP,_and_Linux_on_a_Mac
<mbrigdan> Hello, I have a question. If I migrate to an encrypted home directory, and I have a backup that runs when my machine starts (at most once a day), how can I make sure that it doesn't backup cleartext files?
<Raymond> Thats all?
<Raymond> o.o
<Raymond> "sudo apt-get install apache curl mysql"
<Daskreech> Raymond: yes
<Raymond> What about configuring mysql and etc.
<Maletor> KE1HA: Also, the real world problem I am trying to solve is ureadahead errors due to a separate /var 'lvm'
<Daskreech> Would you like anything else installed?
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Ahh, readahead is good, sometimes !!
<Raymond> Dask..
<Daskreech> Raymond: defaults are done on install the server is started so you'll have mysql and apache running as soon as it's done It will ask you for a password for mysql before starting
<Raymond> So I dont need GUI
<Raymond> like nxclient
<Maletor> KE1HA: I read a bug report where they were fixing these problems for Maverick.
<Raymond> Im not good with CLI
<Daskreech> Raymond: Why would you? :)
<Azjo> Hi, i have a problem connecting to my wlan with ubuntu 10.04 live, from an usb. the router is a zyxel P-320W and i have tried all wlan settings on router that does not want an ip server for whatever. on ubuntu it just keeps telling me password is not correct.
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Look at this one, may be possible: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8262372
<Daskreech> CLI is maybe 20-30 times faster and uses less resources. Is more secure and makes forests smile
<Maletor> KE1HA: but I still just want to ditch the LVM. Also I have 2TB of media in a RAID5. I can't easily put that somewhere temporary while I re-set up the RAID.
<MJ94> There was a page that gave me exact instructions....
<Daskreech> Raymond: It's worth it to be comfortable with it if you plan on doing any server work
<Raymond> Dask yeah
<Raymond> I guess ill go for CLI
<Maletor> KE1HA: never heard of cpio...
<KE1HA> Maletor:  all descision / consideration to be made "before" building the server. I know this from personal experiences as well.
<lee_> can some1 help me with the firefox language,, it coming up as German or something.. some English too tho
<Maletor> KE1HA: exactly... however things change
<lee_> I need english
<Maletor> life is hardly static
<KE1HA> Maletor:  yep. you prbably best to do a complete migration to a new build.
<Jonty> grub2 can't find my windows vista install (whereas grub found it fine.) It does find the windows recovery partition though. Any ideas?
<KE1HA> Figuring out how to backup will be tricky, maybe Dual-layer DVD's or a Cheap NAS
<Jonty> I think I let grub install in my MBR, could that be an issue?
<Maletor> KE1HA: ya because I can't even boot to live cd and mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda
<Jonty> os-prober cant find it either
<KE1HA> Maletor:  time for a re-write of the pan im affraid.
<Azjo> WPA & WPA2 personal > WPA-PSK on router - these 2 should work together yes?
<Maletor> KE1HA: and i sudo apt-get install mdadm just falls on its face trying to generate mdadm.conf
<KE1HA> plan*
<slavik0329> Hey, I'm having an issue with crontab not running my shell script, i cant figure out why, can someone help
<Maletor> KE1HA: where do I offload 2TB to?
<KE1HA> NAS
<Maletor> ya i will ahve to wait a while for that
<KE1HA> Cheap NAS Box, 4x 1TB drives abt 400 buck total.
<Poul|Raider> Anyone who can help me with port forwarding, iptables. I got lan eth0 and wan eth1 and ptpp on ppp0. I wanna forward incoming requests from both eth1:4000 and ppp0:4000 to eth0 192.168.0.11:3389
<Poul|Raider> i have done so far -  sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:3389
<Maletor> that's what i have now. 4x 1tb
<KE1HA> Maletor:  or use any existing Box, and use it for a NAS, and just buy the drives.
<Maletor> raid1 boot 100mb, raid1 swap 10gb, raid5 root the rest
<Maletor> didn't bother to make /home
<KE1HA> Opps
<KE1HA> I've started doing that all all my builds, /home partition.
<thune3> slavik0329: if you pastebin it, i'll take a look. Is this /etc/crontab, crontab -e, or ither?
<Maletor> KE1HA: do you think it's really important to have root and /home separate, if only for the faster speeds of raid1 versus 5?
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Yes
<Maletor> KE1HA: whT?
<Maletor> why?
<KE1HA> RAID-1 or 5 on /boot / root  RAID-5 /home /data
<Subpoena> Oer: the problem persists after i swap out the RAM. is it more likely that i have 2 sets of bad RAM, or that there's some other problem?
<luka> #ubuntu i have a problem with graphic crashes when I set higher res. any advice?
<Maletor> you can't raid5 boot
<slavik0329> thune3: its /etc/crontab its just 4 * * * * /bin/sh /home/steve/syncfail.sh &>> /home/steve/synclog
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Simple, recovery options.
<Maletor> you might as well just do raid1 root, raid5 home, raid1 swap
<Maletor> boot would be included in root
<luka> #ubuntu ofcourse it's ati vga
<thune3> slavik0329: /etc/crontab needs user name to run script as, see the other entries that have "root".
<KE1HA> Maletor:  lots of way to do it, but keeping the /data portions, /home etc etc off the System File / Boot partitons gives you allot of flexability
<Maletor> yup
<Oer> Subpoena, i think too, some bad ram, experiment wich one by using 2 at the time
<luka> any adive?
<Maletor> ok i'm going to go examine my LVM and figure out the best way to make of this situation
<Maletor> until i get access to a NAS
<Maletor> in a month or so
<KE1HA> Maletor:  Hardware RAID IMHO is the best solution, LVM is nice for non-enterprise setup, but if you want reliability and high availability HW-RAID all the way.
<slavik0329> thune3: still not running
<Maletor> KE1HA: HW raid = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<KE1HA> Not SATA
<KE1HA> SCSI = Yes :-)
<Maletor> KE1HA: i can't find one controller i like on newegg
<slavik0329> slavik0329: i set it to run a minute ago and i even restarted cron service, still nothing
<KE1HA> Maletor:  rr we're OT her so we can do PM or go to Off-Topic is ya want to continue.
<slavik0329> thune3: ted cron service, still nothing
<Maletor> KE1HA: i use sata
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<Kiba> hello
<Kiba> I believe that I am having problem with websockets
<KE1HA> !hi | Kiba
<ubottu> Kiba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Smegzor> Is it safe to delete everything in ~/.dbus/session-bus ?
<LorgonJortle> Wireless stopped working after the latest kernel update in 10.04 LTS x64 on my Dell Studio 17. I'm not sure what to do.
<Kiba> for some reason, google chrome refuse to connect to my local websocket server
<thune3> slavik0329: it's only set to run at 4 after every hour. how did you check it?
<slavik0329> thune3: i changed it to the next minute coming up
<slavik0329> thune3: and restarted cron
<thune3> slavik0329: any error message in mail or "tail -n 10 /var/log/syslog"
<slavik0329> thune3: Aug 21 19:16:01 steve-laptop CRON[31268]: (root) CMD (^I/bin/sh /home/steve/syncfail.sh &>> /home/steve/synclog)
<thune3> slavik0329: you shell file is a dash shell file? or you want /bin/bash?
<sparky> o fix the flash player with ubuntu 10.4?
<ZykoticK9> LorgonJortle, have you tested that it was the kernel update that did it?  ie have you booted the old kernel and does it work?  Hold down shift as computer is starting to get grub menu (if grub2).
<sparky> has any one figured out how to fix flash on ubuntu 10.4 64 bit?
<Ludacris> what are the differences between kubuntu and ubuntu other than gnome and kde?
<bastid_raZor> when using ubuntu-bug to report suspend issues with the latest kernel.. ubuntu-bug linux-image   is the actual command or should i include the entire package name of th kernl i'm using?
<slavik0329> thune3: /bin/bash
<slavik0329> thune3: i have it set in the script
<LorgonJortle> ZykoticK9: I haven't. I'll do that now, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, i'd just use linux-image (the bug report will include the version info)
<thune3> slavik0329: and what is that ^I? if you run /bin/sh, it interprets the script as dash, and bypasses the 'magic thingy'. (i think, i may be wrong)
<Leighton> Oer: how long should a memtest take?
<kkszysiu> any good app to record screencasts?
<user_> malang
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: which is what i have done. i am reviewing the report and it states 'Package - linux-image *not installed*  .. this is the reason i'm asking.
<Ludacris> what is Xubuntu
<Oer> Leighton, full test up to 24 hours, but when it has passed 2x i usually stop
<slavik0329> thune3: that was just an extra space i took it out, still no luck. whats the magic thingy?
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, in that case i guess you need the actual version...
<slavik0329> thune3: the weird thing is the script runs fine when i manually run it exactly as it is in cron
<ZykoticK9> !xubuntu | Ludacris
<ubottu> Ludacris: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Daskreech> Leighton: all night
<sparky> is it posoble to switch from 64 bit to 34 bit ubuntu and still have all the same content like could i save picts to a disk and re instull them on 34bit?
<Daskreech> sparky: yes
<AlZIR> Leighton: depends on how much mem your testing
<Leighton> 2GB
<paul__64> Alzir, thanks so much for your help
<meltingw1x> can anyone recommend a good terabyte harddrive that's compatible with ubuntu?
<meltingw1x> (external harddrive)
<sparky> daskreech: is there a easy way to switch or just have to save content and deleat 64bitt and instull 34 bitt
<AlZIR> paul__64: np hope all is well
<thune3> slavik0329: i'm saying that if you run /bin/sh script.sh, it does *not* use the #!/bin/bash in the script. You either need to make the script executable and run it directly, or run it with /bin/bash.
<Oer> !opinion | meltingw1x
<ubottu> meltingw1x: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AlZIR> Leighton: at least 2hrs then
<flugh> greetings #ubuntu
<Leighton> yeah, it's taken 10 minutes ish to do 2%
<Leighton> looks like its going to be running overnight
<Daskreech> sparky: your data isn't in 64 or 32 bit. You could install a 32bit kernel and then install 32bit programs and it would all work on a reboot
<Daskreech> !hi | flugh
<ubottu> flugh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AlZIR> paul__64: you can now even listen to you music files
<paul__64> Alzir, yes all is well now I just copied them into my music folder on Linux, done deal, thanks again
<gizmobay> Anyone know of a combo headphones microphone that work with ubuntu 10.04. Either usb or bluetooth
<Daskreech> Leighton: if you are having troubles enough to run a memory test just let it run for 5-8 hours
<sparky> daskreech: so it would be pointless to save it all to a disk?
<KE1HA> sparky:  just mack sure you install ia32-libs fer 32 bit apps on 64bit system
<KE1HA> make*
<mbrigdan> meltingw1x, I haven't ever heard of a harddrive being incompatible with an operating system, as long as your motherboard supports it
<thune3> slavik0329: also, the cron only uses the PATH in the /etc/crontab file, if you script requires something in the path you need to add it in the /etc/crontab file.
<ilyekkakai> I installed the out of date nicotine from the repositories (which crashes) and I also downloaded the current version from the sourceforge, which run ok, but I installed it to a different location in my home directory. How do I replace the old version with the new one?
<Daskreech> if you have no errors then you are pretty sure it's not the memory if you let it run 1 hour then you could have just missed something like heat causing the problems under heavy loa
<Daskreech> d
<Daskreech> sparky: not pointless. backups are always good
<meltingw1x> mbrigdan: i see. thanks!
<sparky> Daskreech: Ke1ha:what do you mean? see my problem is that Flash wont work on 64 bit
<Daskreech> sparky: won't work easily
<KE1HA> sparky:  ok, then install 32-bit flash / broswer
<ilyekkakai> How do I replace the bad repository version of nicotine+ with the good current version from the nictone website?
<sparky> KE1ha: can i just instull 34bit fire fox and i work?
<sparky> and it work**
<KE1HA> sparky:  for most folks, and by that I mean the general population, using 64-bit is more bother than benifit.
<aeon-ltd> sparky: yeah especiallly falsh
<aeon-ltd> *flash
<lxLee> what is the ubuntu equivilant to sony vegas?
<KE1HA> sparky:  very few desktop general purpose applications have use of the extend abilities 64-bit provides.
<mbrigdan> Ok, so I made a mistake, and accidentally set all files in my home folder to be executable, which is annoying when I try and open them. Anyone know how I can set the all back to normal, but leave the directories with the execute permission?
<Daskreech> lxLee: Kdenlive
<AlZIR> KE1HA: 64bit more bother?
<lxLee> daskreech: thank you
<Daskreech> mbrigdan: mask out the d flag in a script?
<thune3> slavik0329: you can simulate the environment of cron (sort of), by running /bin/sh, paste the two lines SHELL and PATH from the /etc/crontab, and then paste your command.
<aeon-ltd> unless you have more than 3gb of ram there is no point in upgrading to 64bit yet, maybe in 6-24 months it'll start shifting
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: why do you have to "replace" it? just uninstall the older version and use the newer one
<KE1HA> AlZIR:  for most, yes, but if extensive encoding, MELAB apps, high computational needs are there, then yes 64-bit.reqirments
<sparky> Ke1ha: dumb it down a little i dont get what your saying lol do i not have to uninstull 64 bit and just instull 34bit fire fox?
<slavik0329> thune3: kk trying
<test34> mbrigdan, find ./ -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<KE1HA> sparky:  if you dont know if you need 64-bit or not, 99% chance you dont need it.
<AlZIR> KE1HA: not sure if I agree   buy hey
<mbrigdan> test34, Thanks
<AlZIR> KE1HA: not sure if I agree   but* hey
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I thot that way, if I replaced one with the other, I would not lose the menu item under the applications menu ;)
<sparky> Ke1ha: oh ok i dont know my brother talked me through it to put it on my laptop he didnt know about the flash issue
<KE1HA> AlZIR:  we can go to Off-Topic, as I'd lke to know what I need a 64-Bit system for if all im doing is gernal desktop work.
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: install "alacarte" and create a new menu entry that points to the newer one
<kb9tui> Anyone have any recommendations of things to watch for on updating from 8.04 to 10.4? I have the "Clean upgrade" notes.
<ilyekkakai> thanks
<hiexpo> kb9tui,  do a fresh
<AlZIR> KE1HA: not looking for a flame war thanks :)
<Daskreech> kb9tui: sounds
<kb9tui> hiexpo: thanks, why do you say that?
<KE1HA> AlZIR:  and I quote the Ubuntu Download Page: "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<ilovefairuz> mbrigdan: chmod -R a-x ~; chmod u+x ~/bin  ~/.bash* ~/.profile      .. hopefully i'm not forgetting anything
<aeon-ltd> kb9tui: reduce problems
<hiexpo> kb9tui,  less probs
<BiggFREE> Is there a way to verify if my wireless connection is working without disconnecting my ethernet ?
<aeon-ltd> BiggFREE: ping a site
<BiggFREE> ty
<hiexpo> ifconfig
<zox-> streaming: "Senzations @ 64 kb/s cu Dj zoxu !! http://zox.cjb.net/listen.pls !! VA - Ibiza House Session 2009 Mixed By Jerome Noak And Marc Ozz (Z o X Radio )" .:64kbps|Stereo|1:25:.
<kb9tui> To all: thanks I will do a resh install.
<thune3> slavik0329: and by command i mean the stuff *after* root only
<AlZIR> KE1HA: well all I can say is Ive been using it for over a year now   much faster than my old retired 32bit machines!
<slavik0329> thune3: ahh, i think i see the problem now
<slavik0329> thune3: im gonna try executing from bash
<KE1HA> AlZIR:  fare enough. It's on all mine as well, but I know I don't use 64-bit extension in daily usage fer sure.
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: only one "internet" connection is usually turned on by network manager, but you could scan for networks with: iwlist scan
<hiexpo> <AlZIR> 32 bit is great
<BiggFREE> ok :)
<slavik0329> thune3: still not working, either that or its just not outputting to the log
<AlZIR> hiexpo: 32bit   is well lets just say   ooold :P
<hiexpo> AlZIR,  32 is better than 64 faster less boggy
<aeon-ltd> i think hiexpo meant far less buggy
<hiexpo> ^ yup
<ATMSTopo28> hello Linux land, I need some assistance with my new Lucid distribution
<nimbiotics> I had a power outtage while using my ubuntu 10.04 desktop PC. Now, Once it shows the "Automatic Login: windows, it freezes and the "Caps Lock" and "Scroll Lock" start blinking. I can boot in Windows 7 w/o problems, but in recovery mode->root, it requests my "root password for maintenance", I type my sudo pwd but it keeps telling me its incorrect. I can eventually login, after trying the pwd...
<nimbiotics> ...many, many times. Need help, please. TIA!
<aeon-ltd> !details | ATMSTopo28
<ubottu> ATMSTopo28: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hiexpo> ATMSTopo28,  | ask
<KE1HA> New, is certainly not always better. Just look at the bug counts, on anything new :-)
<AlZIR> hiexpo: 32bit faster (does not compute ) boggy    well hehe
<hiexpo> heehee
<aeon-ltd> KE1HA: yeah but look at amount of bugs squashed from previous releases
<fede> hi
<aeon-ltd> fede: hi
<hiexpo> AlZIR,  loadsto much
<KE1HA> The cool think about Linux, is choice, and it's all free :-)
<thune3> slavik0329: mabye try the normal redirection syntax?  >/home/steve/synclog 2>&1
<fede> how do I access another machine in my home network that's using windows 7?
<ATMSTopo28> I'm having a problem with the auto partitioning function of the Ubuntu installer  for Lucid Lynx and it throws a general error message when I select the option for running alongside my current OS
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ATMSTopo28> I'm running an HP Pavilion dv6000
<bazhang> hiexpo, ?
<zish1> hi room, hope you're all having a good weekend.
<hiexpo> bazhang,  yes sir
<bazhang> hiexpo, /msg ubottu please
<KE1HA> ATMSTopo28:  what is the error it's throwing?
<hiexpo> ok
<thune3> slavik0329: i'm seeing something that says "dash interprets the '&' as a background cmd" in talking about redirection
<ATMSTopo28> a general error saying the partition resizing is being aborted
<ATMSTopo28> it's during the installation from the Live CD (in my case a USB drive)
<aeon-ltd> ATMSTopo28: you could explain more e.g. wording of the mesg
<ATMSTopo28> it was in a dialog box with a red circle saying "something went wrong action must be aborted" during the partitioning part of the Lucid download
<hiexpo> bazhang,  ok what you need me to do i am confused  ?
<slavik0329> thune3: ahh, that must be it, ill know in a minute if it works
<hiexpo> bazhang,    /msg ubottu
<bazhang> hiexpo, for general info, /msg ubottu windows (for example)
<KE1HA> ATMSTopo28:  are you using the Migration Option for installation?
<k1m3ut0n> alguem sabe como escaneo meu hd atras de defeitos do tipo setores defeituosos, da pra fazer no ubuntu como se faz no WINDOWS?
<hiexpo> bazhang,  - oh ok np
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, i think bazhang was just wondering why you used !windows - and suggested if you are trying to see a factoid just use the private /msg ubottu method
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: as in, open a "pm" with ubottu
<Crazyguy> !es | k1m3ut0n
<ubottu> k1m3ut0n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Crazyguy> I'm guessing that's spanish
<ATMSTopo28> KE1HA, no I'm just installing from a USB drive that I booted it from
<ATMSTopo28> using the "Install Ubuntu" icon on the desktop
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9,  no was passing it up to a person asking a windows  ?
<jm2> #wicd /join
<lxLee> i believe ubottu just said that he needs to speak english in this chat or go to #ubuntu-es for the spanish ubuntu chat
<hiexpo>  just didn't directit is all
<aeon-ltd> jm2: err other way round
<KE1HA> ATMSTopo28:  On, this was native Win7 and your wanting to Dual-Boot or complete Ubuntu install, removing Windows?
<wers> I want to test Maverick and am currently on Lucid. would installing the .iso be any "cleaner" than update-manager -d? My intention is to test GNOME Shell, Unity, and Firefox 4 beta. I have all of those installed, but GS isn't working properly
<ATMSTopo28> @KE1HA yes that is correct
<Daskreech> wers: #ubuntu=1
<bazhang> wers #ubuntu+1 for Maverick discussion
<Daskreech> wers: #ubuntu+1
<wers> Daskreech, ok
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > wers
<nimbiotics> I had a power outtage while using my ubuntu 10.04 PC. Now, Once it shows the "Automatic Login" windows, it freezes and Capsthe  & Scroll Lock lights start blinking. Windows 7 boos w/o problems, but in recovery mode->root, it requests my "root password for maintenance", I type my sudo pwd but it keeps telling me its incorrect. I can eventually login, after trying the pwd many, many times....
<ubottu> wers, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> ...Please help. TIA!
<KE1HA> ATMSTopo28:  whaich one, Dual-Boot or Complete Install ?
<ATMSTopo28> Dual-Boot
<jm2> can anyone here help with iwconfig commands? not connecting to AP
<netsavy006> Hi all.
<netsavy006> I have another question.
<Daskreech> jm2: man doesn't help?
<Daskreech> hi netsavy006
<netsavy006> I'd like to know there are apps in the application menu that are no longer installed yet listed there.  How do I get rid of them?
<KE1HA> ATMSTopo28:  Ok, I dont knwo why it's throwing this specific error, but I'd recommend you follow this guide for your installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ilovefairuz> jm2: what encryption does the router use? WEP or WPA
<hiexpo> netsavy006,  | ask
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, System / Preferences / Main Menu
<bazhang> hiexpo, he did
<hiexpo> bazhang,  yahmissed it sorry
<valbaca> !ask | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ATMSTopo28> it has something to do with the partitions, there was leftover data on my machine from when I upgraded from windows Vista
<netsavy006> Yea I have applications listed in my applications menu yet they are no longer installed (I removed them).  I'd like to know how to get rid of them from the Applications menu.
<Daskreech> netsavy006: edit the menu?
<slavik0329> thune3: thanks for everything, working great now!
<bazhang> valbaca, no questions, but thanks
<thune3> slavik0329: whew...cool
<Daskreech> There is a way to have it rebuild the appcache but I don't remember what that is
<jm2> Daskreech: no  it doesn't. It sort of tries to connect, but I don't get an ip address. It seems as ubuntu doesn't want to connect
<ATMSTopo28> and thanks for the help btw, I really need some assistance :)
<netsavy006> worked.  Ok thank you Zykotick9.
<Daskreech> jm2: you ran dhclient on the interface ?
<hiexpo> ATMSTopo28,  no problem
<jm2> to the AP. I've been trying the wicd commands by hand, it won't connect there either. it stops at the AP
<netsavy006> I've still not figured out the printer problem.
<netsavy006> I know you guys suggested #windows but I can't seem to get over there cause I can't seem to get registered.
<netsavy006> (figures with windows)
<soreau> ! register | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ilovefairuz> jm2: if the AP is WPA encrypted you can't connect by using iwconfig/ifconfig only
<ldlework> Hi I just upgraded to Lucid and I seem to be having a wierd 'pause' between each gnome action. Like if I move a window around, when I drop it, everything will sorta pause, and then continue running normally. This happens when opening a new tab in gnome-terminal, or say using the gnome-panel menus, etc I really degrades the experience.
<benhur> hello?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | benhur
<ubottu> benhur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<benhur> anyone can read me?
<jm2> it's using WEP - i know not prefered. but at this point. I want to know why it is giving me such a problem.
<edbian> benhur, That's what we love to do.
<aeon-ltd> benhur: yeah
<netsavy006> I don't remember the name of the terminal app you gave me to go into the #windows thing.
<benhur> okayjust wanted to askhow i can get out of a man page? :D
<edbian> benhur, q
<edbian> benhur, :)
<edbian> benhur, Any more brain busters?
<Daskreech> netsavy006: irssi ?
<ilovefairuz> jm2: after you set the ssid and the wep key, do you run: sudo dhclient wlan0 ?
<jm2> ilovefiruz - curious what else do you need ? wicd?
<AlZIR> edbian: hehe
<benhur> :D thanks
<netsavy006> Thanks.l
<Poul|Raider> Anyone good at Iptables and can assist me in getting my portforwarding working
<edbian> benhur, I was extremely frustrated with something I was doing.  Thank you for that :)
<ilovefairuz> !tab | jm2
<ubottu> jm2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  evening
<ilovefairuz> hello hiexpo
<edbian> hiexpo, hello
<jm2> ilovefariuz: yes i get  DHCPDISCOVER wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 , etc
<netsavy006> It tells me not connected to a server.  How do I connect to one?
<hiexpo> edbian,  hello :)
<ilovefairuz> jm2: did it finish or still trying?
<BiggFREE> My wireless connection is not working. I think that some drivers are missing.
<AlZIR> caught me totally off guard as well    thank you benhur
<Gulah> where should I find the file bootsect.lnx?
<BiggFREE> ndiswrapper related files are installed though.
<jm2> ilovefariuz: it says NO DHCPOFFERS recieved. No working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<jm2> ilovefairuz: which leads me to believe it can't get to AP
<BiggFREE> My wireless connection is not working. I think that some drivers are missing.
<BiggFREE> ndiswrapper related files are installed though.
<NinoScript> hello! I want to know what's all the differences between desktop and netbook editions. Do they get different default applications?
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: since I can-t still boot my pc, I-m trying to fix it
<edbian> BiggFREE, Did you see my personal message?
<jm2> ilovefariuz: it used to work fine before we changed from no security to WEP
<BiggFREE> Yes I tried :(
<edbian> NinoScript, That is the difference.  The netbook edition has some software that runs instead of the typical desktop and panels.
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, the interface is the biggest change, some different applications as well.  If you can, I'd recommend desktop over netbook.
<hiexpo> BiggFREE,  what kinda wireless
<NinoScript> ZykoticK9, why? what's the thing you like better in desktop?
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: I tried to boot it through windows and so i ran this command:sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1, but I can-t find that file
<ilovefairuz> jm2: correct, did you set the ssid correctly? sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwconfig essid "YOUR_ROUTER_SSID" mode Managed key s:PASSWORD_HERE
<edbian> Gulah, Where was the terminal when you ran that command?  That's where the file would have been dropped.
<Shirley> i cannot get ethernet to work
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, recently Netbook version has become VERY locked down, unable to make changes... not the direction i wish it went... it's just my opinion though - you might like it just fine.  Good luck.
<BiggFREE> I am using a TRENDNET WIRELESS ROUTER 802.1x WPA/PSK
<AlZIR> Gulah: its in your root
<NinoScript> edbian, but, aside interface, are there any changes? like pidgin instead of empathy or something like that? where can I read about that?
<Shirley> atheros AR8132
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: type: pwd
<edbian> NinoScript, I don't know of any differences like that.  I don't know where you'd find that either.
<NinoScript> ZykoticK9, What do you mean with locked down?
<Shirley> anyone know where i can grab the driver?
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, you can't make changes to the interface that used to be possible (i think working with GoogleOS influenced these decisions)
<Gulah> how can I acces my root
<ilovefairuz> jm2: and then: sudo dhclient wlan0
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | Gulah
<ubottu> Gulah: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: it's in the directory shown by: pwd  .. as in, the current directory
<jm2> ilovefariuz:  you need the : after key?
<Gulah> I ran that command through my live cd
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: he was referring to the root directory not the root user
<nimbiotics> I had a power outage while using my ubuntu 10.04 PC. Now, Once it shows the "Automatic Login" windows, it freezes and Capsthe  & Scroll Lock lights start blinking. Windows 7 boos w/o problems, but in recovery mode->root, it requests my "root password for maintenance", I type my sudo pwd but it keeps telling me its incorrect. I can eventually login, after trying the pwd many, many times....
<nimbiotics> ...Please help. TIA!
<feen> I can't decrypt a GPG email. I have tryied all email clients and methods suggested by the launchpad help, but I just can't work it out. Every method failed me...
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, sorry Gulah my bad
<AlZIR> Gulah: its in your ubuntu home dir then
<Gulah> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ pwd
<Gulah> /home/ubuntu
<BiggFREE> Gulah: sudo su -
<Gulah> the thing is I canºt see it
<ilovefairuz> jm2: not just ':' but 's:'  .. for example: 's:supersecret'
<edbian> nimbiotics, Some of your ram is probably bad.  A portion that your windows hasn't touched yet.  I suggest testing all the ram.
<bazhang> BiggFREE, please dont suggest that here. its sudo
<BiggFREE> Sorry :(
<AlZIR> Gulah: use ls *.lnx
<Gulah> ls: cannot access *.lnx: No such file or directory
<lxLee> how do you install cinelerra on ubuntu 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: pastebin the first command and it's output
<Daskreech> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Gulah
<ubottu> Gulah, please see my private message
<aaddcc> is talking about backtrack blasphemy here?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | aaddcc
<ubottu> aaddcc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<edbian> lxLee, sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<AlZIR> aaddcc: possibly ;)
<nimbiotics> edbian: How do I test RAM?
<user01> how come dd doesnt work for making an audio cd image? :((((
<lxLee> gulah: go to terminal and type in "sudo -s"
<T3hFly> when does 11 come out?
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, you can dest RAM from LiveCD if you want
<smallfoot-> plz put php-gtk package in repo
<edbian> nimbiotics, At the boot grub menu there is an option.  It is an exhaustive test and takes a long time.  Lower tech you can just take 1 stick out and see if the problem persists.  Then try with the other stick.
<Gulah> ok now i'm in root
<hiexpo> kool
<nimbiotics> edbian: thanks a lot!
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: being root makes no difference, pastebin the output of the first command
<edbian> nimbiotics, Good luck! :)
<hiexpo> edbian,    < good guy
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: what command?
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: dd
<edbian> hiexpo, Awww shucks
<BiggFREE> edbian: Any suggestions ?
<ilovefairuz> !releases | T3hFly
<ubottu> T3hFly: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<T3hFly> aha
<AlZIR> hiexpo: whats kool?
<hiexpo> lol
<edbian> hiexpo, Yes what was kool ??
<aaddcc> i've been trying to update my OS to ubuntu from kde3, but when i do I am unable to start my wireless or load any network manager, can anyone help?
<T3hFly> fyi second link is down
<user01> i get dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<edbian> aaddcc, kde3 and ubuntu are not mutually exclusive.  What do you mean?
<ilovefairuz> user01: is there a cd in there?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, :P
<ilovefairuz> had to ask...
<user01> ilovefairuz: yes
<edbian> ilovefairuz, It was my first thought as well.
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: http://pastie.org/1106854
<hiexpo> oh said in root
<BiggFREE> bbl
<T3hFly> April!? i cant wait that long -cries-
<user01> ilovefairuz: does dd work for you to create a cd image?
<aaddcc> ebian, i am booted into kde3, so i added ubuntu repos and was able to boot into ubuntu6, everything worked, but when i upgraded to ubuntu 9 those files were deleted.
<hiexpo> u said u were in root i said kool
<user01> audio cd
<ilovefairuz> user01: a) could be scratched/damaged b) the data cable could be faulty c) the drive could be dusty d) the drive might need replacement
<edbian> T3hFly, There is one coming out in October.
<T3hFly> ah meerkat
<ilovefairuz> user01: yes it does work
<T3hFly> still too far away -cries and throws tantrum-
<T3hFly> lol
<user01> ilovefairuz: none of those because it works creating an iso with gnome tools
<edbian> aaddcc, Why don't you upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 ??  How did you upgrade from 6 to 9?
<bazhang> T3hFly, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: so what do you think?
<user01> this guy has the same problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/creating-an-iso-from-an-audio-cd-with-dd-670913/
<ilovefairuz> user01: no idea then, wodim may be finding its way around the error
<AlZIR> dd is not really meant for that
<ZykoticK9> user01, you technically cannot make an ISO out of an audio cd - you can create a disk image, just not an ISO
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: ls *.lnx
<edbian> ZykoticK9, What is the difference?
<user01> ZykoticK9: well it wasnt making anything
<ilovefairuz> AlZIR: but it actually works pretty well
<thune3> nimbiotics: the memtest is progressive and each test checks all of memory (you don't have to let it run to completion to get good confidence levels). I would say 1 minute of testing gives 90% confidence, 2 minutes 99% and on.
<Gulah> now it finds it
<hiexpo> yup
<ZykoticK9> edbian, ISO is a file system - audio cd don't use a "file system"
<edbian> ZykoticK9, That you.
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: it finds it now
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: so there you go
<AlZIR> ilovefairuz: as long as there no protections the sure it should work
<edbian> ZykoticK9, What extension is a file that is an image of a CD (bit for bit image?)
<AlZIR> ilovefairuz: as long as theres no protections then sure it should work
<ZykoticK9> edbian, bin/cue for one
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: ok i'll see if the pc boots
<kish> the default gnome menus like the taskbar are all dark. almost black., but recently all my windows went white. its not aesthetic anymore
<AlZIR> ilovefairuz: but it was never meant for that!
<jm2> ilovefairuz, i tried again and still no luck. any other suggestions?  I get a Listening on LPF/wlan0/MAc sending onLPF/wlan0/MAC sending on Socket/fallback
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: i don't think that command will just magically make the boot work, you'll have to give more details about your problem
<mr_mustard> how do I check the date a package was installed?
<thune3> kish: meta(win-key)-m maybe?
<mr_mustard> I'm getting segmentation fault (according to apache logs) when trying to open any PHP file in the browser...
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: now i noticed "audio cd", wasn't in the original question though!
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: my grub2 always had my problems, from time to time I had to reinstall grub2 to boot the computer
<kish> thune3, dunno
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, really oops - sorry then I thought it was audio cd
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: running wubi ?
<kish> i dont remember what its supposed to loook like
<thune3> kish: i was suggesting you try it, are all colors "inverted"?
<kish> thune3, no, just the windows are white
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, actually the link user01 gave was for an audio CD and they said it was the same...
<kish> im working on it
<kish> at is the name of the default 10.04 theme
<netsavy006> Hi again.
<kish> is it amibance or clearlooks
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: i didn't mean it wasn't an audio only, but i only noticed when you mentioned it
<ZykoticK9> kish, ambiance and radiance are the Light theme of Lucid
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: so I uninstalled grub2 and tryed to follow this site: http://en.andrenoel.com.br/2009/07/22/starting-linux-through-windows-xp-boot-list-boot-ini/     it didn't worked so i tried to install grub back, and now my pc won't boot
<kish> what are the dark themes
<netsavy006> I was able to get the test page printed by having my brother enable spooling and I didn't need to authenticate.  Now when I try to print off of Google Chrome Browser, I get the same authentication message I was getting before.
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: nop running a live cd
<kish> i went to check on that "get more themes online" button but all they had were windows clones like vista win2k me
<nimbiotics> thune3: Thanks, will start test un a couple of minutes
<kish> no way do i want to go back to that ugliness
<kish> ambiance must be the dark theme
<Daskreech> Jordan_U: Doesn't seem to be working :(
<netsavy006> I apologize for all of this but I'm very new as I said before to Linux.  Just started using it today.
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: i meant: is your ubuntu installation using wubi or on a normal partition ?
<AlZIR> hey deadBit  looks like (from you sample)there trying to use Xor shifting
<kish> or is it new wave? no idea
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: normal partition
<edbian> netsavy006, What was your question again?  I can't find it in the scroll back.
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: you shouldn't be having problems with grub2 them.. anyhow you could revert to grub legacy
<thune3> nimbiotics: if there are errors, they are listed in the blank window area in the center (took me a while to figure out what a good indication was, years back)
<jinxzs> i am installing to my laptop hp with my desktopiso the problem says I/O error I/O error reading boot CD
<netsavy006> I was able to do a test print by getting my brother to enable spooling on his printer settings.  Now when I try to print from the browser, I have to authenticate again.  I don't know what to do?
<edbian> jinxzs, The CD is scratches and dust and such.
<ilovefairuz> Gulah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<edbian> netsavy006, Sorry I don't know.  That's a difficult problem.
<AlZIR> jinxzs: try burning it anew
<jinxzs> ok il be back later. thanks
<Gulah> ilovefairuz: I'll try to boot my pc again and then I'll try to use grub legacy
<netsavy006> and it's not like I can go back to windows and do printing because I'm totally on linux as of today.
<netsavy006> I switched myself over today.
<edbian> netsavy006, Awesome.  Linux is great.
<netsavy006> From what I've been able to do with linux, I'm pretty happy with it.
<edbian> netsavy006, As a work around why don't you print to a pdf and then print the pdf with some other software.
<chosen> hey guys how can i burn a ,dmg image
<edbian> netsavy006, Or take a screenshot and print the .jpg
<AlZIR> netsavy006: wellcome to choice :)
<edbian> netsavy006, You just wait.
<edbian> netsavy006, It is a depth of power and tools matched only by the endless caverns of the universe.
<jm2> ilovefairuz,  checked /var/syslog .. getting 169.254.6.147 address for wlan0
<bazhang> chosen, you can't
<AlZIR> edbian: way to go!
<netsavy006> with regards to the pdf idea, how would I make a webpage that I'm on a pdf that I'd print elsewhere.  I don't even know if I can print a document yet or anything that's non web yet other than the test page.
<chosen> i can convert it too iso?
<bazhang> chosen, explain what you want to do
<ilovefairuz> jm2: pastebin the commands and their output
<edbian> netsavy006, file print, then choose print to file
<edbian> netsavy006, in chrome ^^
<chosen> burn a dmg image of osx
<edbian> netsavy006, What software printed the test page?
<jm2> ilovefairuz,  i don't do much irc, how do i do pastebin
<bazhang> chosen, that is not supported on this network nor this channel. Please dont ask again
<ilovefairuz> !paste > jm2
<ubottu> jm2, please see my private message
<netsavy006> I don't know.
<chosen> bozhang im doing it legaly
<bazhang> chosen, please stop.
<feen> I can't work a way to read a GPG email.
<lukiinhas> hello
<edbian> netsavy006, You're new to linux you said?  Were you there when the printer was set up?
<ldlework> Hi I just upgraded to Lucid and I seem to be having a wierd 'pause' between each gnome action. Like if I move a window around, when I drop it, everything will sorta pause, and then continue running normally. This happens when opening a new tab in gnome-terminal, or say using the gnome-panel menus, etc I really degrades the experience.
<netsavy006> Yes, I had to set up the printer myself.
<chosen> well whatever the case i need someone to tell me how to burn a .dmg file
<ANowlin> Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  Nobody in #opennms is responding...
<netsavy006> It's a HP All In One F4235 Printer.
<edbian> netsavy006, But you didn't print the test page and you don't know how to print it?
<AlZIR> chosen: windoez is better for burning an dmgimage (ironacaly )
<edbian> netsavy006, Did you get chrome to print to a pdf yet?
<netsavy006> I installed it as a HP Deskjet All In One 4200 Series Printer.
<netsavy006> no not yet.
<lahwran> whoops sorry about the bot
<netsavy006> haven't tried it yet.
<edbian> netsavy006, Well try it!  What are you waiting for? :P
<netsavy006> can't print a pdf file either.\
<netsavy006> asks to authenticate.
<edbian> netsavy006, Try a different browser.  Chrome is not very native on linux.  Does firefox print to pdf?
<netsavy006> This is the pdf application it was using:  Document Viewer 2.30.3
<ANowlin> Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  I'm having trouble getting it to start.  Log:  http://pastebin.com/N7pJKij5
<ilovefairuz> chosen: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/01/23/ubuntu-quicktip-converting-max-dmg-images-into-iso-images/
<edbian> netsavy006, Wait soooo, you get chrome to print to a pdf and the document viewer couldn't print it?
<lukiinhas> hi am new to backtrack tava testing some tools anyone has a clue?
<bazhang> ilovefairuz, he's trying to pirate os x , please dont assist
<AlZIR> edbian: ubuntu prints to pdf
<edbian> lukiinhas, You're in the wrong channel
<netsavy006> Chrome saved the pdf on the computer and then trying to print the saved file didn't work.
<lukiinhas> ?
<bazhang> lukiinhas, #backtrack-linux for support
<hiexpo> ask ^
<edbian> netsavy006, Ok.  At least you now have a pdf.  Bigger problem.  Printing.  I'm not nearly as good with that. I set up a cups server once.  I don't know if this is what you have going though.
<netsavy006> I get the authentication when trying to print a page in firefox too.
<thune3> ldlework: i would try disabling compiz (as a debug step), and see if that helps System->prefs->appearence tab=visual effects set to none.
<ANowlin> Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  I'm having trouble getting it to start.  Log:  http://pastebin.com/N7pJKij5
<edbian> netsavy006, Sounds like you're going to get that Auth problem no matter where you print from.
<netsavy006> Firefox won't even let me install and use flash and I don't know why but that's a different subject for another day.
<edbian> netsavy006, I have an idea for a work around though.
<edbian> netsavy006, That I can actually help with! :)
<edbian> netsavy006, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<netsavy006> ok.
<edbian> netsavy006, Then restart firefox.
<edbian> netsavy006, But yeah, try running firefox as root and printing.  In a term: "gksudo firefox"
<nimbiotics> thune3: memtest has been running for 5 minutes. No errors are listed. Edibian: Do you think there might be some other reason for my problem?. TIA!
<ilovefairuz> bazhang: as far as i know OS X itself doesn't ship as a "dmg"  s/he probably meant a single application which is often bundled as a dmg file for OS X users
<lukiinhas> I'm from Brazil do not speak english very well .. um not found my channel + someone still has a hint about backtrack? already know some commands
<bazhang> ilovefairuz, mind if I PM?
<AlZIR> edbian: surely you dont need a flash plugin to print a pdf file?
<edbian> netsavy006, Be aware that running things as root should only be done when you have to.
<edbian> AlZIR, un related issues.  :)
<netsavy006> could I try printing as root?
<bazhang> lukiinhas, backtrack is not supported here
<netsavy006> just as a test?
<edbian> netsavy006, yes.
<AlZIR> edbian: ah ok   I miss understood
<edbian> netsavy006, Didn't i just suggest that?
<bazhang> lukiinhas, /join #backtrack-linux
<ilovefairuz> bazhang: go ahead
<ANowlin> (4th try, not even an ofer of help): Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  I'm having trouble getting it to start.  Log:  http://pastebin.com/N7pJKij5
<netsavy006> Yep.  In order to print I need to autenticate as root.
<lukiinhas> ok voi come out later I go I will find some more bye
<edbian> netsavy006, You need to change some setting in cups.  At least you have a work-around! :D
<lukiinhas> ok I'll leave later I go I will find some more bye
<NinoScript> what's the difference between Netbook Edition and Netbook Edition 2D?
<Poul|Raider> Im trying to debug using tcpdump, i can see incoming request package at port 4000, but dont look like the package are send to local pc 192.168.0.11:3389 which i should have set up my iptables
<ANowlin> (5th try, not even an ofer of help): Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  I'm having trouble getting it to start.  Log:  http://pastebin.com/N7pJKij5
<lukiinhas> bye
<edbian> netsavy006, breakthrough!
<edbian> netsavy006, :)
<netsavy006> but how can I set it so that it will always authenticate when I press print for anything so I don't have to manually type the information all the time.
<netsavy006> I really don't mind going higher level to printe.
<netsavy006> print*
<ANowlin> (6th try, not even an ofer of help): Anyone here have any experience with OpenNMS?  I'm having trouble getting it to start.  Log:  http://pastebin.com/N7pJKij5
<edbian> netsavy006, It's a security flaw technically.  I don't know what info you're talking about?
<edbian> netsavy006, in a new firefox window type: 127.0.0.1:631
<edbian> netsavy006, That's the cups server web-interface to configure things.  The setting is probably in there somewhere! :)
<andrew_708476> dazhang are you there
<AlZIR_> edbian: why does he have to authenticate to print a file      thats deff odd
<edbian> AlZIR_, I'm assuming it's some cups setting
<edbian> netsavy006, did you get to the cups web thingy?
<netsavy006> yes, but I don't know where I need to go from the main page.
<thune3> nimbiotics: just to check, all the ram is listed by memtest? hmmmm...i have had rashes of badblocks on older hdd after power-outage. Is your hard drive click-click-clicking during those weird log in attempts?
<AvonGenesis> What other programs are there besides gimp for painting? Gimp is just too weird to be efficient.
<jk_> edbian: does he have to belong to the "lpadmin" group?
<hiexpo> andrew_708476,  maybe u mean bazhang     :)
<edbian> jk_, I have no idea
<edbian> jk_, He got into the interface
<andrew_708476> yes
<edbian> netsavy006, Perhaps you need to be part of the lpadmin group?
<edbian> netsavy006, IDK man.
<netsavy006> This is what I'm using to view and configure my printer system-config-printer 1.2.0
<AlZIR> edbian: ok sure depends on his particualr setup
<jk_> edbian: I'm using xubuntu so the system menus are a bit different, but in my "user" dialog there's a list of actions that I'm permitted, and one of them is to use the printers.
<edbian> netsavy006, That gui just plays with the same file the web interface plays with.  The web interface is waaay more complete.
<edbian> netsavy006, Check System -> Admin -> Users and groups.  What groups are you in?  What are you allowed to do. there is a similar list.
<edbian> netsavy006, Remember that adding yourself to a group doesn't happen until you log out / back in.
<edbian> netsavy006, I really don't know what we're doing though or if this will solve the problem. :)
<edbian> Perhaps I shouldn't be facilitating this meeting anymore?
<administratorzgx> 支持中文吗？
<AlZIR> edbian: he shouldnt really have to do that
<netsavy006> I'm listed as a group member in the lpadmin group
<bazhang> !cn | administratorzgx
<ubottu> administratorzgx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nickoa> Is it possible to read ubuntu mysql with a windows based program or not since it has different line types?
<Intnz> em not able to open terminal.please help
<edbian> AlZIR, He might.  It all has to do with how cups was set up.  It could be quite elaborate really.
<MTK358> what do you mean "you can't open it"?
<edbian> Intnz, Really?
<edbian> Intnz, Be more explicit.  What happens if you try?  How do you typically open one?
<netsavy006> What groups should I be in (in general).
<Intnz> mtk358:it quits as i open
<MTK358> how do you open it?
<nimbiotics> thune3: no, I dont hear any unexpected noises
<well_laid_lawn> netsavy006: audio and video are good ones to be in
<AlZIR> edbian: ok sure dont want to tread on your toes but I dont have cups asking me for any creditentails
<Intnz> mtk358:i mean its not running
<ilovefairuz> !who | MTK358
<ubottu> MTK358: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jm2> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/481682/ I hope I did it right
<edbian> AlZIR, I don't have cups on this machine.  I did set it up once.  Pretty un-eventful really.
<jk_> netsavvy006: In my user dialog, I checked ALL of the boxes for my account, just to be on the safe side.
<MTK358> Intz: I'm asking what you do to try to open a terminal
<edbian> AlZIR, Thanks for the courtesy though! :D
<edbian> Intnz, What?
<Intnz> mtk358:gnome-terminal
<administratorzgx> what can we do?
<edbian> Intnz, What happens if you hit ctrl + alt + F1   ??
<bazhang> administratorzgx, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ilovefairuz> jm2: sudo iwconfig key s:passwordhere
<MTK358> Intnz: you mean by running the command "gnome-terminal"?
<Intnz> mtk358:alt+f2 then gnome-terminal
<AlZIR> edbian: np respect
<Intnz> mtk358:ya
<MTK358> Maybe try opening it using the Applications menu?
<MTK358> See if that works?
<edbian> AlZIR, :)
<Intnz> mtk358:no its not
<netsavy006> I'm going to reboot my computer just to see what happens.  If I have further problems, I'll be back if, not have a good day/afternoon/evening/night.
<ezy> hi all. Where is the configuration file that stores the location of your background image ?
<MTK358> Intnz: maybe try running the command "xterm" using alt-f2
<Intnz> mtk358:same thing ..no change
<Intnz> edbian :by alt+ctrl+f1 the gui goes
<nimbiotics> thune3: this pc uses ubuntu 10.04. I cant find a 10.04 live cd but I do have 9.10. Can I use GParted to check and repair file system on my linux partition?
<edbian> Intnz, And you get dropped to a terminal right?
<MTK358> Intnz: xterm is a simpler terminal program that's not to do with GNOME. so you tried it and it doesn't work too?
<Intnz> edbian :yes but i was talking bout the xterm
<MTK358> i'm confused
<edbian> Intnz, Just wanted to be sure it was the terminal emulator and not the actual terminal.
<Intnz> edbian :ya its the emulator
<edbian> MTK358, You meant xterm the program.  He meant xterm a graphical terminal emulator
<edbian> Intnz, Does xterm work?
<edbian> Intnz, Or the KDE one?
<ilovefairuz> jm2: what's the result of this command?
<Intnz> edbian :no
<edbian> Intnz, None of them work?
<Intnz> mtk358:it doesnt work too
<Intnz> edbian :none of them
<alket> Where are the images of apps in tray located ?
<ezy> hi all. Anyone know where the gdm configuration file that stores the location of your background image ?
<andrew_708476> Bipolar why is your name that do you suffer from it
<AlZIR> Intnz: so you cant open a terminal?
<MTK358> Ininz: so you can open other programs but no terminals, including gnome-terminal, xterm, konsole, etc. ?
<Intnz> alzir:xterm ya
<Intnz> mtk358:ya
<edbian> Intnz, Hmmm.  Maybe you can somehow switch to tty1 and run "gnome-terminal" and specify the screen it should attach to...  Then you can see if there are error message.
<thune3> nimbiotics: maybe check partition table consistency, i don't know what else. I wouldn't use 9.10 gparted for much since it has some serious problems. have you done fsck yet?
<ceren> I'm having some trouble working out what the "installed / not installed?" state is of mysql on this little 8.04 box. I'm trying to install cacti from scratch.
<Intnz> edbian :ill try
<MTK358> Inintz: gnome-terminal -display :0
<MTK358> Post any error messages if they come up.
<nimbiotics> thune3: no, can you please guide me?
<Intnz> mtk358:nothing works with that command either
<AlZIR> Intnz: what happens when you click the terminal icon
<Intnz> mtk358:k
<Intnz> alzir:it quits
<jm2> ilovefairuz,  I got an set Encode (8b2a) error
<MTK358> Inintz: Did you run in in a virtual terminal (i.e. no GUI whatsoever)?
<edbian> MTK358, That's what tty1 is.
<AlZIR> Intnz: what do dmesg | tail say?
<MTK358> i know
<AlZIR> Intnz: what does* dmesg | tail say?
<MTK358> edebian: wasn't sure if Inintx knew that
<Intnz> alzir:wait
<ceren> http://pastie.org/1106916  <- conflicting info on mysql's installation status?
<ashley__> hey does anyone know how to get msn
<chris______> can someone please help me? I am trying to get pandora on my blackberry to go into my laptop and out to my usb speakers. I found something called jackEQ that looked promising but it doesnt seem to open
<ceren> I'm trying to work out how to yank it out via aptitude and reinstall it as a dependency of cacti.
<well_laid_lawn> ashley__: try the app   amsn
<ashley__> i can try
<well_laid_lawn> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 410 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<Intnz> edbian:in ttyl its showing cpu clock throtled
<Intnz> alzir it shows nothing
<pierreghz> !info verbiste
<ubottu> verbiste (source: verbiste): a French conjugation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.28-1 (lucid), package size 77 kB, installed size 720 kB
<MTK358> Intnz: i don't understand
<didozmeq> Can somebody help me? I just got a new Dell Latitude E5510 and installed 10.04 on it. Plugging an external monitor freezes the laptop. Also dies on boot if external monitor is plugged in
<Intnz> mtk358:neither do i thats y em seeking help from you
<didozmeq> Installed SUSE and does the same
<MTK358> Intnz: I have no clue what this is: "in ttyl its showing cpu clock throtled"
<Intnz> mtk358:yes thats it and i cant even type anything
<edbian> Intnz, Sounds like your cpu is overheating?  or is maxed out or something?
<MTK358> what does it say exactly
<edbian> Intnz, Wierd
<alket> Can anybody help me ? where are the images of apps in tray icon located ?
<Intnz> edbian:may be ,so should i restart or wat ?
<_pg_> can someone please help me? I am trying to get pandora on my blackberry to go into my laptop and out to my usb speakers. I know you guys are the audio cable masters can someone tell me how to use jackEQ? that kinda looks like something I might find useful, but it doesnt seem to do anything when i try to open it...
<didozmeq> somebody?
<MTK358> alket: depends on the app
<edbian> Intnz, I don't know.  I was just guessing.
<valbaca> alket, /usr/share/icons
<ashley__> thank u well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<edbian> _pg_, Whey not just play pandora on the laptop?
<valbaca> didozmeq, intel or nvidia graphics?
<didozmeq> intel
<edbian> _pg_, How does the blackberry connect to the laptop?  bluetooth or something?
<didozmeq> i915
<AlZIR> Intnz: run system monitor
<Oer> alket search for it in gnome config, terminal: gconf-editor
<ilovefairuz> jm2: try sudo iwconfig wlan0 key off && sudo iwconfig wlan0 key on && && sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open "s:password"
<_pg_> edbian: its over the cell connection and im too cheap to pay for tethering
<_pg_> edbian: double male headphone jack from bb into mic in port atm
<Intnz> alzir :ya i ran now?
<Oer> alket, i think in /usr/share
<_pg_> edbian: not really doing anything though....
<_pg_> edbian: any ideas?
<edbian> _pg_, You can just turn up the volume on that I think.  I don't think you need any special software at all.
<AlZIR> Intnz: so whats showing 100 cpu usage
<ashley__> do u know how to get yahoo too
<valbaca> didozmeq, does the fn+f* monitor switch button do anything?
<_pg_> edbian: i cant get any sound from the bb coming out of the lappy at all. How can I proceed?
<Intnz> alzir :nothing there is using 100 cpu usage
<Poul|Raider> i did sudo echo blablabla > file   anyway to restore the original file ?
<AlZIR> Intnz: so whats showing most usage then
<_pg_> edbian: I have a sound applet-dont really know how to make the magic happen though....
<didozmeq> well , i tried the detect monitors utility - that frezes it , xrandr as well
<Intnz> alzir :the system monitor itself :) 82
<didozmeq> to me it looks like a hadrwarewith the  kernel IRQs
<AlZIR> Intnz: well thats typical!
<Intnz> alzir :actually updates are being installed can that be a problem
<edbian> _pg_, Not really.  Other then to mess with all the sound setting guis you can find.  System -> Pref -> Sound
<edbian> _pg_, Right click the applet icon.
<joesin> any suggestions for intro to mysql tutorials and ebooks ?
<_pg_> edbian: in "sound prefs" i have no input devices detected it seems
<edbian> _pg_, I don't know a bunch about sound in linux.
<AlZIR> Intnz: on mine its  onlt 15%
<edbian> _pg_, Well that's a problem! :D
<AlZIR> Intnz: on mine its  only 15%
<alket> thank you MTK358 valbaca Oer
<valbaca> didozmeq, you may want to look for a newer kernel that will support your graphic card
<jamboree> anyone using a dlink dns321 with ubuntu can answer a question for me? im tryign to access the web based ui
<Intnz> alzir:thatmks for helping ,i got whats the problem
<didozmeq> I am up to date. Are you seggesting precompiling the kernel? Which kernel ?
<Intnz> alzir:thanks for helping ,i got whats the problem is
<AlZIR> Intnz: what process was it?
<_pg_> how can i play sound thru mic in in ubuntu?
<valbaca> jamboree, it's likely 192.168.0.1
 * zox- broadcasting House Music !!!! http://zox.cjb.net/listen.pls
<didozmeq> There is a bug submitted in the Ubuntu tracking ,  I hope they are working on it , but my whole office upgrades and to E5510s and this is un acceptable at this point
<jm2> ilovefairuz, same error message .. could I be missing wlan_wep module? using 9.10
<valbaca> didozmeq, you may want to try Maverick
<andrew_708476> Can someone help Im trying to install Tor but it keeps on saying>Could not open file and Unable to lock the administration directory
<ashley__> does anyone know how to open somethin once u install
<joesin> or can anyone suggest a helpful irc on mysql?
<_pg_> or how can I probe for things plugged into the mic in jack
<valbaca> didozmeq, i'm going to look some stuff up, brb
<jamboree> valbaca: i just reset the dns321 and so i ahve to go through the "setup" - the default ip is 192.168.0.32 but firefox just wont go into it
<didozmeq> thanks
<Intnz> alzir:actually this is the first time em updating my system,coz i recently installed ubuntu...thats the problem,it might be installing some terminal things ..em guessing that
<joesin> jamboree: can you ping in?
<joesin> and whats the output for ifconfig?
<AlZIR> Intnz: well as long as it works!
<didozmeq> so does anybody know if 10.04 will update  to 2.6.34 or should i try Maverick
<AlZIR> Intnz: lat3r
<jamboree> im a newbie to ubuntu/linux, how do i ping? terminal?
<jm2> jamboree,  ping localhost
<zamarax> heydemo, got a weird one, suddenly taking a screenshot has stopped working, this used to work, it doesn't even copy the image to the clipboard, when I check keyboard shortcuts it still set to the PRINT key, I have a feeling some other app must be taking that key binding, but when I try it, the print screen button, nothing happens at all
<zamarax> any ideas?
<jamboree> thanks jm2
<Intnz> alzir:it will work after i restart
<Intnz> alzir:thanks
<jm2> jamboree,  ping (ip address)
<AlZIR> Intnz: np
<joesin> terminal or network tools... founf in your toolbar under administration
<joesin> jm2, why localhost... hes looking for a router, are you trying to see if his nic is broken?
<KE1HA> jamboree:  10.04.1 latest is 2.6.32 so if you need 6.34 its from Mav or a custom compile, at least fer now.
<valbaca> didozmeq, 10.04 won't go to .34. this might help you out with your intel card: http://tinyurl.com/2dsd4rf
<jamboree> KE1HA: wayy over my head
<joesin> whateva... I still need to talk to someone who can help with mysql
<Intnz> alzir:can you help me for 1 more thing ?
<KE1HA> SRI, that's for didozmeq
<jm2> joesin,  sorry I didn't follow whole discussion.. it should be ping (router ip). Ping localhost is your own pc
<jamboree> KE1HA: good to hear!
<joesin> jamboree... did you open network tools
<terron> how can i get the available resolutions for my video card adapter from the command line?
<zamarax> heydemo, I got a weird one, suddenly taking a screenshot has stopped working, this used to work, it doesn't even copy the image to the clipboard, when I check keyboard shortcuts it still set to the PRINT key, I have a feeling some other app must be taking that key binding, but when I try it, the print screen button, nothing happens at all. Any idea's?
<joesin> jm2: yeah, I got that, ty
<edbian> terron, xrandr --info
<jamboree> joesin: nope, what does it do?
<AlZIR> Intnz: shoot
<edbian> terron, whoops.  I mean xrandr -q
<didozmeq> thanks guys
<joesin> jamboree: I got stuff to do... open the tool and try to ping the router... see if you are even connected...
<jm2> ilovefairuz,  thanks for help... i have to go. I'll keep looking
<didozmeq> will compile the module first see waht happens.
<Intnz> alzir:actually em not able to install ubuntu 10.04 ,while installing ,at the third stage my keyboard and mouse hangs?
<joesin> why are you connected to two routers?
<ezy> hi all. Anybody help me please locate the gdm configuration file that stores the background image information ?
<jamboree> joesin: what am i trying as default router ip? this thing an old dlink hubby, im not sure it even has a webui
<joesin> do you have two nics?
<terron> edbian: I'm running it in a console without X running
<joesin> goto terminal...
<edbian> terron, then IDK
<Intnz> alzir:i have pentium dual core processor 2.8 ghz,
<joesin> type ifconfig
<edbian> terron, I thought xrandr would run anyway.
<joesin> look for the word gateway and then for the ip that follows
<AlZIR> Intnz: sounds like a PM !
<Intnz> alzir:PM?
<joesin> then goto browser, and enter that ip
<joesin> best of lunk...
<terron> edbian: xrandr -q =>Can't open display
<joesin> now anyone know anything about mysql?
<KE1HA> didozmeq:  This worked for me in testing, both standard and alternate methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<jamboree> says no command ipconfig  found
<edbian> terron, Sorry :(
<joesin> ifconfig
<joesin> linux is a bit different
<jamboree> seriously big ups for the patience
<joesin> no worries dude
<joesin> gotta start somewhere...
<KE1HA> didozmeq:  There's also a Custom build based on 2.6.30 which may be newer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<didozmeq> thanks
<joesin> ok,...
<joesin> im gonna find another irc...
<jamboree> no gateway
<jamboree> there are three "results"
<jamboree> eth0, l0 and wlan0
<joesin> you want eth0
<jamboree> wlan i spose?
<jamboree> k
<joesin> are you wireless?
<jamboree> yep
<jamboree> im running my nas through a hubby to this computer
<joesin> then go for that one
<jamboree> ping wlan0 you mean?
<joesin> no... wlan is your wireless nic
<joesin> that is you...
<jamboree> sure yeah ok
<joesin> if that is how you are connected...
<jamboree> it is yep
<ilovefairuz> !enter | jamboree
<ubottu> jamboree: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joesin> if by cable... then it would b e eth0
<joesin> you have been trolled by ubottu
<sweetandy> What happened to this channel? It used to be completely illegible because text would scroll by so fast.
<joesin> i gotta get some answers for my shi* dude... google ifconfig and learn how to use it
<jamboree> k
<phragg> Any reason why if i run sudo apt-get update it says failed to fetch?
<phragg> This was from running sudo apt-get install pgadmin3, and it replied E:\ Invalid Operation
<sweetandy> wut
<sweetandy> lol E:\
<phragg> On a Virtual Box.
<sweetandy> ohhh
<phragg> Perhaps not enough space?
<phragg> what's the command to check disk size?
<sweetandy> df
<KE1HA> phragg:  Is you VBOX Nic set for NAT & shared and can you get to the Inet from it?
<sweetandy> df -m, in megabytes
<KE1HA> df -hT = nice readable output
<FreshPrince> phragg, maybe u have to clean your cache
<phragg> in terminal.
<phragg> or VM
<FreshPrince> terminal
<FreshPrince> what VM?
<mice_musculus> hey.
<Fudge> how do u get sys temp, thought acpi -t but even though acpi is installed it does nto return a temp
<KE1HA> FreshPrince:  he said the fetch failed in the VM
<phragg> it just stays at 0% [Connecting to at.archive.ubuntu.com]
<FreshPrince> oh
<FreshPrince> phragg, so in the VM then sudo apt-get clean
<phragg> and says, perhaps you should update, and i try that
<FreshPrince> i think u didnt have enough space left
<phragg> Unable to lock the download directory O_o?
<FreshPrince> if u do sudo apt-get clean u get this output?
<phragg> yeah
<FreshPrince> strange
<KE1HA> very
<FreshPrince> phragg, du "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<FreshPrince> *do
<phragg> same.
<phragg> hmm
<phragg> i'll try restarting the bm
<phragg> vm
<FreshPrince> wait
<FreshPrince> yes
<FreshPrince> restart your vm
<KE1HA> could it be he has another instance running or the package manager maybe? normally that errors a lock file issue though.
<FreshPrince> phragg, maybe apt is running in the background and frozen up
<FreshPrince> sudo pkill apt
<FreshPrince> then try again
<KE1HA> with the package manager running, you get: Unable to lock the administration directory   or shold get that anyways.
<phragg> all good :]
<FreshPrince> good
<ezy> Hi. I tried gconftool-2 from terminal, ubuntu-tweak, gdm2setup but I can't get to change my logon screen background. Any help would be appreciated.
<JohnTeddy> I accidentally removed my volume from the panel. When I try to add panel, there is no volume or sound listed. How do I add it back?
<ZykoticK9> JohnTeddy, indicator applet
<KE1HA> ezy:  are you wanting to change the GDM image or the Boot=Splash image ?
<xangua> JohnTeddy: add the indicator applet
<Intnz> my keyboard and mouse hangs during the installation of 10.04:em not able to install ubuntu 10.04 :please help
<Gnurdux> how do you make the gnome volume control use alsa instead of pulseaudio?  also, the login sound seems glitched with pulseaudio removed
<ezy> KE1HA, splash image is whats its called ? I wanted to change the background image before you logon. its currently set to default and it doesnt change
<KE1HA> ezy:  well, in either case, this will help you change them: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Niglop> how do i delete a user?
<psycho_oreos> userdel
<ezy> KE1HA, will look into that one. thanks buddy.
<KE1HA> Niglop:  it's best to do though the User Manager: System Administration >> user and Groups
<Niglop> KE1HA» when i do that, it just comes back
<LinuxGuy2009> Is it possible to enter a UUID for an sources.list entry? How would that look?
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: What do you mean?
<KE1HA> Niglop:  do: sudo cat /et/passwd | grep [user_mane]  .. is it listed there?
<look> everyone loves the word look
<KE1HA> SRI sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep user_name
<bazhang> look, ?
<Niglop> KE1HA»  [adam@tux ~]$ sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep [user_mane] ..
<Niglop> [adam@tux ~]$
<KE1HA> Niglop:  what is the user name you want to delete ?
<Niglop> kipx
<look> bazhang, got back to my computer to find every channel im in was hilighting me at first i lol'd but then FUUUUUUU
<bazhang> !ot > look
<ubottu> look, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a folder on an external USB hard drive that I want to set as an apt source. Can I specify its UUID in sources.list? How would that look?
<Niglop> yeah KE1HA it is there
<KE1HA> Niglop:  what is that username ?
<Niglop> KE1HA»  kipx
<Niglop> kipx:x:1001:1001:adam,,,:/home/kipx:/bin/bash
<KE1HA> Niglop:   sudo userdel -r kipx   Unless if course that is you :-)
<Niglop> KE1HA»  says i am currently logged in
<Niglop> userdel: user kipx is currently logged in
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  i dont think it works that way. You can define a mount point based on UUID then use the mountpoint perhaps.
<Niglop> that is not the account i am logged into -.-
<KE1HA> Niglop:  su to a diffrent user
<Niglop> kk
<Niglop> KE1HA»
<Niglop> [adam@tux ~]$ su adam
<Niglop> Password:
<Niglop> [adam@tux ~]$ sudo userdel -r kipx
<Niglop> userdel: user kipx is currently logged in
<FloodBot3> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MajorAstr> guys I managed to get my pc to post
<KE1HA> ok now: sudo userdel -r kipx
<andrew_708476> can someone help me Im trying to install tor but can't get past first step installing tor it keeps giving me a message that could not open lock file and Unable to lock the administration directory
<Niglop> i just did -.-
<Niglop> read it
<Niglop> it says its currently logged in lol
<immibis> http://losethegame.com/
<ZykoticK9> andrew_708476, close any synaptic (or USC) windows
<user__> hi
<Flannel> Niglop: log out of kipx, then log in as adam
<andrew_708476> I tryed to re-start and that didnt help
<Niglop> how do i logout
<KE1HA> Niglop:  get all the way out, reboot if you have too, then log in as your sudo user, then userdel -r kipx
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: My USB hard drives UUID=ef3fd978-a56f-462a-a452-93fcae1bdb86. So can I use that in the sources.list entry so it knows which external drive to use?
<ZykoticK9> andrew_708476, are you using sudo?
<MajorAstr> can somebody tell me why my new motherboard only posted after clearing CMOS
<Niglop> yes KE1HA  i am not even logged in kipx.. it is just saying i am
<andrew_708476> yes
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: you'll want to use apt-cdrom I think.  And that'll add it to your list automatically (I'm not sure how that works with a HDD)
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: You might just add it into your apt-cache, and have it just be there, instead of in a separate "repository" location
<zamarax> majoeastr yeah it had a bad config
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  you MOUNT the drive to some location. then you can somehow add the location to your sources I belive.  you DONT use the uuid in the sources.list
<andrew_708476> http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  how much stuff is on the hd? You could just copy all the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  still fighting with Tor eh?
<ilovefairuz> andrew_708476: any updates running in the background? check the icon in the upper right corner
<andrew_708476> yes
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need help
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: 5 DVD repo disks and the sixth one is the 5.0.5 update DVD.
<ilovefairuz> andrew_708476: pastebin: ps aux
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor andrew_708476 follow this guide
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  so these are Opticel/dvd disks not a hard drive then? I would suggest checking out some guides on making your own repository then.
<mattwj2002> anyone know of a good usb fax modem for ubuntu?
<andrew_708476> ok
<bazhang> andrew_708476, add the repos as suggested yesterday, not the link you pasted a moment ago
<mattwj2002> !fax
<mattwj2002> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: You should try asking in #debian (their main channel is on oftc).  They are probably familiar with doing what you're trying to do, since they're the ones that use those repository disks regularly.
<Kira> Does anybody know of tools to explore the UEFI environment? (I don't know if rEFIt is supposed to work with UEFI systems other than Macs.)
<andrew_708476> ok
<ilovefairuz> !fishing > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<Kira> Most importantly, I just want to know what version of UEFI a system is compliant to.
<andrew_708476> apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb this is the code Im putting in but it telling me that I could not open lock file and Unable to lock the administration directory
<bazhang> andrew_708476, use sudo
<RudyValencia> andrew_708476: run it with sudo
<RudyValencia> oh, bazhang beat me
<KE1HA> Kira:  that's pretty new technology, Intel has some good info on it, but it's pretty sparce atm.
<thune3> question: i successfully put 10.04.1 iso on a flashdrive, and booted it using loopback with grub2. The only problem is that a shutdown left the ext2 formatted flashdrive in an "unclean" state? Does anyone know how to get a clean unmount at shutdown?
<paulitex> i think this might be a pretty basic question, but I found a package listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid but when i use apt-get install <package-name>  it says not found...
<ilovefairuz> andrew_708476: pastebin: ps aux
<ilovefairuz> !paste > andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476, please see my private message
<paulitex> is there some way to specify the source?
<ZykoticK9> paulitex, what package?
<paulitex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/shibboleth-sp2
<andrew_708476> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<andrew_708476> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<andrew_708476> is only available from another source
<joeyreno> i'm about to deploy an ubuntu distribution for a web server, how do i determine what distribution to use?  Between hardy heron and lucid lynx?
<andrew_708476> thats what I get
<bazhang> andrew_708476, then you did not add the repos
<AlZIR> Intnz: np hope that helped
<Dr_Willis> Tor is not in the default repositories. You must add a custom repository or ppa for Tor andrew_708476 .   The notes i posted earlier today showed how to do that.
<andrew_708476> no I dont know how to do that
<tensorpudding> joeyreno: use Lucid
<ZykoticK9> perhaps libapache2-mod-shib2 is what your looking for?  there is certainly no package shibboleth-sp2
<paulitex> ZykoticK9: I've also tried to component packages
<bazhang> andrew_708476, follow the link given to you repeatedly
<paulitex> ya same effect.. :(
<tensorpudding> joeyreno: Lucid is the current stable version and is also an LTS version
<paulitex> E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-shib2
<ilovefairuz> andrew_708476: did you read the links you were given?
<andrew_708476> do you know the sudo command
<andrew_708476> yes
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> andrew_708476, you need to add the repos
<andrew_708476> the sudo command helped
<ZykoticK9> !info libapache2-mod-shib2 | paulitex
<ubottu> paulitex: libapache2-mod-shib2 (source: shibboleth-sp2): Federated web single sign-on system (Apache module). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.1+dfsg-1build1 (lucid), package size 223 kB, installed size 816 kB
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/481446/   - exact commands and directions i did.
<Niglop> when i am doing sudo userdel *user* it is saying i am logged into that user even though i am not........
<Niglop> KE1HA»
<KE1HA> Yes Niglop
<Niglop> when i am doing sudo userdel *user* it is saying i am logged into that user even though i am not........
<KE1HA> Niglop:  whar user did you log into the system with after reboot?
<KE1HA> what*
<Niglop> KE1HA»  adam
<KE1HA> Niglop:  and your trying to remove kipx ?
<Niglop> yes KE1HA
<KE1HA> Niglop:  well, now it interesting.
<ZykoticK9> Niglop, if you run "who" in a terminal, does it show kipx as logged in?
<Niglop> ZykoticK9»
<Niglop> [adam@tux ~]$ who
<Niglop> adam     tty7         2010-08-22 12:09 (:0)
<Niglop> adam     pts/0        2010-08-22 12:13 (:0.0)
<paulitex> ZykoticK9: hmm ok, thanks. Though "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-shib2" still gives me package not found, and this is a fresh 10.04, brand new install basically... is there some way I can verify the source list?
<FloodBot3> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlZIR> no deadBit you cant reverse it unless you uknow :P stop that!
<systm> is their anyway to improve flash video playback?
<Niglop> systm»  use google chrome, flash works better in it then mozilla
<Dr_Willis> systm:  on youtube. tell it to use html5 :)  other then that.. you are stuck with what adobe gives you
<KE1HA> Chromium is better than chrome, and no flash needed on u-tube :-)
<systm> KE1HA, using, where do i set html5
<KE1HA> Niglop:  this is very odd, did you create any services ot have anything running with kipx ?
<Dr_Willis> systm:  its a setting on the youtube web site. you check
<Niglop> nop KE1HA
<ZykoticK9> paulitex, i'd verify that you have an up-to-date apt database "sudo apt-get update" then try again... good luck man.
<paulitex> thanks :)
<KE1HA> systm:  got to google it, and opt in to the beta, i's a click of a button, job done.
<KE1HA> Niglop:  Im at a loss on this one im affraid, not seen this behavior before.
<ZykoticK9> systm, youtube.com/html5 for html5 option
<MeXTuX> Hello everyone! I'm using Lucid Lynx and want to enable Apache mod_rewrite but don't know how
<AlZIR> deadBit try top memory address as I said
<Niglop> wow i just enabled html5, it actually made it better lol
<KE1HA> Niglop:  No Lag / Jittery vids anymore :-) it's cool.
<Niglop> why didn't i know this earlier!!
<Niglop> lol
<systm> found thanks guys
<KE1HA> Niglop:  IDK, but Im still looking into this user thing, it's very odd.
<Niglop> mm
<Niglop> :s
<andrew_708476> Do I have to copy the commands from the Sources.list (/etc/apt) - gedit
<Niglop> well i deleted the home directories via cli, i will try logout and log back in
<Niglop> brb
<rreyes1> Hi all... question: what is the syntax for denying access to a port for all connections coming from a specific network card using UFW?
<rreyes1> I want to allow only local access to a Tomcat instance
<Niglop> KE1HA»  it is saying i am logged into 2 accounts at the same time lol
<Niglop> is there a way to logout of one via cli
<KE1HA> Niglop:  elder fud says Vewy Vewy interesting
<Niglop> elder fud? ;p
<KE1HA> Niglop:  NBugs Bunny NVM, Im searching fer any reported bugs on this one.
<andrew_708476> its not downloading and finding the update for tor
<Niglop> alright thanks KE1HA
<AlZIR> ll
<bazhang> andrew_708476, pastebin your sources.list
<woah> hey guys, is it normal for ubuntu server 10.04.1 to take a long time while trying to retrieve some packages on installation at 43%?
<edoardo> buona sera a tutti
<woah> its been like that for about 30mins now
<doctorZeus> woah no..doesn't sound normal at all
<andrew_708476> so I put that in the command line
<tim_ubuntu> hello, can anybody help me? in private, please?
<xangua> woah: did you add extra PPA's¿ maybe your country server is down, try the main server
<xangua> !ask  tim_ubuntu
<bazhang> andrew_708476, please pastebin your sources.list
<KE1HA> Niglop:  hre's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adduser/+bug/239069
<quantumelixir> How do I map Escape+W to Ctrl+W?
<woah> doctorZeus, hmm thats not cool
<andrew_708476> I dont understand what you mean
<AlZIR> tim_ubuntu: ?
<woah> xangua, possible.. ill wait it a little more
<denysonique> Hi
<woah> but ofcourse if i reboot i have to start the installation all over right?
<denysonique> can all packages that depend on mysql be installed to work with MariaDB?
<bazhang> andrew_708476, paste.ubuntu.com  in a browser
<KE1HA> Niglop:  It seems to have re-appeared. That's an old bug, what version of Ubuntu you using?
<Niglop> KE1HA»  10
<tim_ubuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tim_ubuntu> i'm having a issue trying to install kaspersky
<andrew_708476> its not helping
<denysonique> tim_ubuntu, you don't need it
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, what do you need that for?
<denysonique> on ubuntu
<tim_ubuntu> to clean a windows
<KE1HA> Niglop:  On the bottom of that bug, add what your seeing, and do what the last user did to show the results.
<AlZIR> tim_ubuntu: kaspersky on linux?
<tim_ubuntu> yes..
<ZykoticK9> tim_ubuntu, i highly doubt kaspersky will run under wine... i could be wrong
<tim_ubuntu> so i'm having the following msg! License file (a file with .key extension) is your personal
<tim_ubuntu> license key. You need to install it to use the application.
<tim_ubuntu> To install it right now, just enter the path to the location of
<tim_ubuntu> your license file (enter an empty string to continue without key
<tim_ubuntu> file installation):
<FloodBot3> tim_ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rreyes1> Hi all... is there anyway to block a port for a specific network interface using ufw?
<AlZIR> tim_ubuntu: kaspersky dosent install on linux (nor should it do )
<tim_ubuntu> so.... it is bloking me to install other things..
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, /join #winehq and check the appdb
<tim_ubuntu> it is not for wine...is for linux...
<tim_ubuntu> so it is blocking me...
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, that is a paid product
<tensorpudding> tim_ubuntu: read the install instructions you got when you bought kaspersky
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, check their support forums
<tensorpudding> tim_ubuntu: or read the instructions on the kaspersky website for installing on linux if they don't provide them
<tim_ubuntu> ok..
<tim_ubuntu> tks a lot :D
<KE1HA> Niglop:  also include on your report the output from : cat /etc/lsb-release
<tim_ubuntu> i'll try again!
<tim_ubuntu> one more question...is there a playerr LIKE thekm player?
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, to play what? mplayer?
<Niglop> KE1HA»
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, wow thanks - didn't know /etc/lsb-release existed - that's probably easier then the "lsb_release -a" command
<Niglop> http://pastebin.com/WzRepYtp
<tim_ubuntu> to player movies!
<tim_ubuntu> *play
<bazhang> tim_ubuntu, yes mplayer
<tim_ubuntu> ok
<tim_ubuntu> tks..
<tim_ubuntu> :D
<AlZIR> paul_64   so your sorted now?
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9:  Old school, new school is lsb_release -a
<itsux2bu> i know this is off topic but..  this command 'VBoxHeadless --startvm "ubuntu lamp"'  executed in  "C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\"  generates these two errors: 'VRDP server failed to start.  VRDP server is inactive.'  anyone know why? i took it directly from the help file.
<Niglop> ZykoticK9»  lsb_release -a command is east :s ?
<bazhang> itsux2bu, is that for windows?
<itsux2bu> bazhang, yes
<AlZIR> paul_64  glag I help you
<bazhang> ##windows itsux2bu
<KE1HA> It's from the same sources I think one is just prettier / mo-pretty :-)
<itsux2bu> Command prompt
<tensorpudding> In the Windows cmd.exe I don't think you can include the quotations like that, but I don't know
<bsmith093> does totem have any known bugs with hd cause im trying to watch a documentary and its jittery as hell skip freeze but the audio is fine
<itsux2bu> tensorpudding, it executed or there wouldn't be vbox errors
<timpster> what are yall talking about
<Guest30443> Hey everyone, I have a question then I'll be on my way.  Just installed 10.04 beside windows but it seems grub didn't install.  Windows boots up without offering me the option.  Not wubi install, real.  I looked for some tips on the google but they seem to be outdated, I think.
<bazhang> itsux2bu, the connection to ubuntu is?
<bsmith093> if it matters the file itself is 2.1GB mkv
<itsux2bu> bazhang, its a vm of ubuntu
<KE1HA> itsux2bu:  but the problem is VBX
<bazhang> itsux2bu, its a windows error. try #vbox or ##windows
<Orakio> What's my root password?
<itsux2bu> and i've seen many vbox users in here
<bazhang> Orakio, there is none
<bazhang> itsux2bu, still off topic here
<BubbaHotep> Hey everyone, I have a question then I'll be on my way.  Just installed 10.04 beside windows but it seems grub didn't install.  Windows boots up without offering me the option.  Not wubi install, real.  I looked for some tips on the google but they seem to be outdated, I think.
<tensorpudding> Guest87834: you can try installing EasyBCD in Windows and booting into Ubuntu without GRUB, then installing GRUB by hand
<Orakio> so, how can i access my system?
<bazhang> Orakio, sudo
<KE1HA> Orakio:  you don't have a root pw unless you set one.
<BubbaHotep> EasyBCD then get install grub.  just sudo apt-get install grub and it'll set it up?
<Orakio> ffs ubuntu retards
<KE1HA> Excuse me ?
<bazhang> Orakio, watch the language
<Orakio> did they not think to maybe put this in the setup?
<BubbaHotep> My cousing sisters teachers plumbers kid is retarded :<
<jcastro> do "sudo -s" and use your user password
<jcastro> that will get you "root"
<KE1HA> Orakio:  they do, it's a sudo system, as in RootSudo.
<Orakio> there isn't a user
<jcastro> you didn't create a user when you installed the system?
<Orakio> no, i don't need any user accounts other than root
<tensorpudding> how did you manage that?
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | Orakio
<ubottu> Orakio: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<BubbaHotep> tensorpudding: Thanks, I'll try that.
<KE1HA> Then i'd suggest you not use Ubuntu, as it's a RootSudo system.
<tensorpudding> BubbaHotep: Ubuntu uses GRUB 2, so it might be under a different name
<tensorpudding> BubbaHotep: grub-pc I think
<ryan__> Hey guys. How can i downgrade to a previous version of Wine? I'm currently running 1.3, but I want 1.2 for better compatability for WoW. Thanks.
<Orakio> yeh that's just retarded for server
<Orakio> i wont, ill install debian instead
<BubbaHotep> R WORD DANGER DANGER
<bazhang> Orakio, stop with the language
<timpster> HEY  let me know when i can ask a question
<bsmith093> ask
<ZykoticK9> !ask | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> ryan__: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<timpster> i dont know what to ask
<timpster> 10.04
<elky> timpster, just describe your issue
<timpster> i think of something hold on
<timpster> um...............
<ryan__> Flannel: 10.04
<ZykoticK9> !enter | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timpster> ok i got it
<DareDevil0> anybody here knows about virtualbox and creating the bridge i have a question
<timpster> how to you get 3d windows on the desktop cube
<bazhang> timpster, you don't
<timpster> what
<ZykoticK9> DareDevil0, i'd ask your question - but you might want to ask in #vbox
<bazhang> there is no 3D timpster
<timpster> no 3d windows for the desktop cube????????
<timpster> you got to be kidding me
<itsux2bu> he did..  nobody there answering questions
<bazhang> timpster, you have the cube already?
<timpster> yes
<Flannel> ryan__: 10.04 has 1.2 in the official Ubuntu repositories.  You must have the winehq repositories (or some other third party repository) enabled.  Remove wine (and anything else that says *wine* in the package name), disable whatever repository it came from (`apt-cache policy wine` before you remove it will help you figure out where it came from) and then apt-get update, and install wine.
<timpster> yes
<DareDevil0> ZykoticK9, already did it, the problem is that i am configuring ipcop over vbox and i know i need to create a bridge
<bazhang> timpster, so you want 3D on top of the already composited cube?
<DareDevil0> but the problem is that the interface have to be promisc
<timpster> yeah  3d windows 4 the cube
<DareDevil0> and that is insecure because the wan interface is going to listen all packets in the net
<bazhang> timpster, perhaps you are not clearly explaining this
<timpster> okay
<timpster> listen
<timpster> read
<timpster> i want the windows to pop out when i rotate the cube with the mouse
<timpster> like
<bazhang> timpster, #compiz
<timpster> they look like there away from the cube
<timpster> ok sorry
<timpster> how do i change
<ZykoticK9> timpster, ccsm - put a check in "3d Windows" perhaps?
<ryan__> Flannel: My bad, I hadn't the brain the check my Wine version. Apparently I have version 1.1.42, through using the wine --version command.
<bazhang>  /join #compiz
<timpster> ok ill try hold on
<timpster> thx
<bazhang> np
<timpster> hold on
<Flannel> timpster: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Cube  Search for "z-axis" and you'll find the section ("3D Windows") that covers it
<ryan__> Flannel: If I only want to update to version 1.3, what should I type?
<androidbruce> is there any advantage to updating to .34 kernel when running 10.04?
<timpster> i dont have 3d cube
<bazhang> androidbruce, that kernel is from where?
<timpster> sorrry i mean i dont have 3d windows
<androidbruce> timpster, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<timpster> copy that
<ZykoticK9> timpster, are you using ccsm or simple-ccsm?
<timpster> um.. hold on
<bazhang> androidbruce, PPA are unsupported you realize
<KE1HA> ryan__:  you need the ppa for wine1.3
<timpster> ccsm
<red2kic> Question -- Is there a factorid or #channel for theme customization? (Ie -- How to make your own themes).
<androidbruce> bazhang, well yes i suppose i do realize that
<Flannel> ryan__: Oh, that's a development version.  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  Will tell you how to install it from a PPA (and there is wine1.3 in that PPA, apparently)
<timpster> CCSM
<KE1HA> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ryan__> KEIHA, Flannel: I have added the PPA to my list.
<timpster> ccsm
<timpster> ccsm
<timpster> ccsm
<timpster> ccsm
<FloodBot3> timpster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GBGames> F-Spot doesn't seem to let me export multiple pics to Flickr. I used to be able to do so. Did the UI change, or is it not possible anymore?
<KE1HA> ryan__:  after addint the ppa, apt:wine1.3
<Onca> Ok, i give up, how do I enable development packages with ubuntu?
<KE1HA> pr click the link on that linky :-)
<andrew_708476> I think Im on the way to successfully installing tor
<bazhang> Onca, proposed or backports? could you clarify please?
<Onca> I want ncurses-devel but it's not avail.
<timpster> hey androldbruce and Flannel   im going to try to go over to compiz thing
<androidbruce> so is anyone running .34 with Lucid?
<KE1HA> anders_office:  34 is in mav / dev
<KE1HA> androidbruce:  sri, that was fer you, gotta love the ole TAB
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  you have spent more time installing tor.. then i have installing and using.. and then deciding i dident like it so i Uninstalled... tor... :)
<mattwj2002> I have a fax modem
<ryan__> KE1HA: I've tried using apt-get install wine1.2 - but it says I have the latest version. However, when I wine --version, it says I have 1.1.42
<mattwj2002> how do I send a fax with ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> :D
<androidbruce> KE1HA, what were you saying?
<timpster> how do i go to compiz channels
<Dr_Willis> wine-1.1.42
<Dr_Willis> is the latest as far as i know
<KE1HA> ryan__:  Yes, I know. to get wine1.3 go to that link, add the ppa then click on apt:wine1.3 button.
<Xearo> type /join #compiz
<timpster> thx Xearo
<AlZIR> ok sure but Xoring is a last resort NO?
<KE1HA> androidbruce:  2.6.35 is in developemnt for maverick, not deployed yet for Lucid.
<KE1HA> 2.6.34 sri
<androidbruce> .34 has some rc's for lucid
<KE1HA> rc's = dev
<Dr_Willis> ryan__:  here ya go..  development version -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/wine-131-released.html
<KE1HA> androidbruce:  you can custom build it, and try it.
<bazhang> !who | AlZIR
<ubottu> AlZIR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<androidbruce> KE1HA, thanks
<KE1HA> ryan__:  Follow the Yellow Brick Road :-): http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Maser> sudo cat /etc/shadow
<Maser> shadow
<Maser> wat for
<thune3> question: i successfully put 10.04.1 iso file on a flashdrive, and booted it using loopback with grub2. The only problem is that a shutdown left the ext2 formatted flashdrive in an "unclean" state? Does anyone know how to get a clean unmount at shutdown?
<Maser> ?
<Maser> !help shadow
<Maser> !shadown
<Maser> !shadow
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  odd.. ive never noticed that issue with using grub2 to boot ISO files.
<Maser> !sudo shadow
<bazhang> Maser, /msg ubottu
<AlZIR> bazhang: hey wrong place I agree sorry mistake
<thune3> Dr_Willis: could i see your menuentry? (maybe you have secret sauce)
<timpster> sorry but i dont think anyone is on compiz and i dont know how to use this program   and sorry for interrupitng ppls conversations
<timpster> so i think ill stay on here
<ryan__> KE1HA:It's installing version 1.2 at the moment, thanks :) will I need to restart my laptop for the newer version to work?
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  its not on this box.. but I do have links to the guides/examples at http://delicious.com/dr_willis/ under the grub2 tags I think
<thune3> Dr_Willis: i'll take a look, thx
<timpster> how do you get 3D winodows in CCSM   i dont have that option
<KE1HA> ryan__:  make sure you remove the files, or 1.2 will be back again :-)
<sacarlson> mattwj2002: try efax-gtk  your modem must be supported
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  now if only all the disrto makers would follow the same standard to get grub2 booting them all. :)
<mattwj2002> thannks sacarlson
<ryan__> KE1HA: No no, it's 1.2 that I wanted initially.
<mattwj2002> it is a us robotics so hopefully :)
<KE1HA> ryan__:  roger that.
 * scriptwarlock waves to all
<timpster> does anyone know how to get 3d windows in compiz   i dont have that option
<ZykoticK9> timpster, you could see if it's part of compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<timpster> ok is that in synaptic
<ZykoticK9> timpster, yes
<timpster> thx
<Lanteran> hello all, I'm trying to install slackware on a dual boot and I don't have a spare dvd. I was wondering if its possible to install from iso file. The only other OS on the computer is 'buntu of course.
<timpster> ZykoticKS that was fast
<ZykoticK9> !tab > timpster
<ubottu> timpster, please see my private message
<andrew_708476> thanks for having the time to spare and help me guys
<sacarlson> Lanteran: try system>administration>startup-disk-creator
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me to boot the second HD it has 10.04 on it and it just wont boot. Right now it says press any key to start and goes back to the menu!
<timpster> another question for some reason my synaptic looks like shit  i have ccsm enable
<bazhang> Lanteran, with grub2? boot or install
<bazhang> timpster, language please
<Lanteran> one second
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  if I recal, Slax uses Lilo, or atleasd it did, but I dont see why you can't use Grub2 as the bootloader, best to check wiht the slaware folks though.
<timpster> sorry
<bazhang> grub2 can certainly boot an iso off the hdd
<greezmunkey> Lanteran's issue is that he has the iso, but can't burn it cuz he's out of media.
<timpster> bazhang, can you help me   effects on or off doesnt help it still looks like poop
<Lanteran> exactly greezmunkey
<bazhang> Lanteran, you have  a usb flash key?
<greezmunkey> Lanteran: bazhang has it.
<Lanteran> yes but it's not large enough, slackware iso is 4.1 GBs
<timpster> haha thats funny
<bazhang> unetbootin can do that with relative ease
<AlZIR> no no no  If you set that bit it breaks    see bland_ones docs
<Lanteran> removable media is basically out
<bazhang> AlZIR, who are you addressing?
<timpster> bazhang, y u stealin ppls flash drives man
<thune3> Dr_Willis: too bad the relevant link Booting ISO files from GRUB 2 [Robert's Journal] http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.html is behind a sign in/up wall.
<KE1HA> Why do you need the DVD v.s. the standard ISO ?
<timpster> thats not cool
<Lanteran> dependency hunting's a bit of a pain so I like to get it all at once :)
<bazhang> timpster, please remain on topic
<ezy> hi all. wanted to now the command for apt-get or aptitude or dpkg to give me a list of installed applications and packages.
<_F-117> I'm done with Ubuntu , 2 many back doors
<ZykoticK9> !clone | ezy
<ubottu> ezy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  ++ know that problem well :-)
<rww> ezy: dpkg -l
<colskolir> whoaaaa
<colskolir> I'm on epic4
<Lanteran> or rather as much as I can get at once, the dvd is generous on installed software
<colskolir> someone say my name i want to see if it highlights
<rww> colskolir: no ;P
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  8GB USB Key if ya got one handy, else it's ISO
<rww> thune3: actually, it's friends-only right now. signing up/in is statistically unlikely to help much :)
<ezy> rww...thanks...Also, I want to be able to manage my packages and applications using those tools. Which one do you recommend is the best ? Will they all be packaged into one application in the future ?
<Lanteran> I do have one handy, but I'm using that for non-software backups. Other than that, all of my fdrives are too small.
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  well, that be the choices I think.
<Lanteran> well I've googled it and the only tutorials I can find assume windows is the OS you're installing from
<rww> ezy: I like Synaptic on GUI and aptitude for command-line. Others would probably disagree with one or both of these choices :)
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/11/making-ubuntu-and-slackware-play.html
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  one other that may be of some use, dont know: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=slackware+dual+boot+grub
<colskolir> say my name someone please
<ezy> rww, the ubuntu software center (GUI). It uses dpkg, apt-get, aptitude all of them right ?
<greezmunkey> Lanteran: check into this: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Boot-an-ISO-via-Grub2.html
<Lanteran> yeah the first one was irrelevant, I just install without bootloader then update-grub from 'buntu
<Lanteran> thanks for the links
<thune3> rww: good info, thx
<KE1HA> Lanteran:  that's how I'd do it.
<ZykoticK9> colskolir, rww already did ;)
<Lanteran> greezmunkey: thanks, cursory glance suggests this is exactly what I'm looking for
<greezmunkey> Lanteran: Thank bazhang, it was his idea :)
<bazhang> greezmunkey, nice find!
<timpster> yo yo yo its FLAVA FLAV
<KE1HA> Indeed I didnt know you could do that with Grub2
<timpster> haha jus kidding
<bazhang> !ot | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lanteran> alright, thanks bazhang
<rww> ezy: dpkg is the basic, user-unfriendly tool in Debian and Ubuntu for installing and removing package management. APT is both a set of libraries for interfacing with dpkg and some interfaces (like apt-get) that do that. aptitude, synaptic, and Ubuntu Software Center are also interfaces to APT libraries to various degrees.
<mark___> cl1pp1ng5!
<rww> s/package management/packages/
<AlZIR> bazhang: not addresing users in this place (god forbid )  we are totally sorry!
<rww> ezy: basically, different people prefer different tools, so there's never going to be a merge of them all together. There will be (are), however, programs that attempt to do all of the stuff that existing programs do. Software Center is one recent example.
<KE1HA> bazhang:  as that how too stats, that's a good recovery method.
<ezy> rww, thanks for the explanation. I really appreciate it. clears up a lot.
<KE1HA> state's*
<bazhang> KE1HA, yes indeed
<BiggFREE> Ho do I reset my wired network connection to its default settings ?
<andrew_708476> Im up to the part where Im downloading the CD for the installing
<marker_> hey whats !ot ? ..
<ZykoticK9> marker_, !ot = factoid for Off Topic
<marker_> ohh ok
<BiggFREE> Ho do I reset my wired network connection to its default settings ?
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: are you using network manager? right-click, edit connections, delete the entry for eth0
<timpster> bazhang, how do you type the line like the "I"
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Yes I do (I edited it and deleted eth0)
<bazhang> timpster, please clarify
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: log out and back in
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: But my wireless connection is not working
<timpster> ZykoticK9, are u still on here
<BiggFREE> Ok ty ... ilovefairuz
<ZykoticK9> timpster, yes
<timpster> good
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: pastebin: lshw -C network
<BiggFREE> ok
<timpster> ZykoticK9, i install the ccsm extra package  dont remember exact name     but i still dont have 3d windows option
<ZykoticK9> timpster, i have no idea then.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<colskolir> epic4 is hard
<colskolir> i don't even see an epic4 channel
<timpster> ZykoticK9, 10.04  compiz fusion plugins-extra  package is installed like u said  but i dont have 3d windows
<ZykoticK9> timpster, i have no explanation - it's there on mine?
<tensorpudding> Huh, all of the sudden, I just noticed that my tilde/backtick key does not work at all
<timpster> ZykoticK9, okay im trying to get 3d windows in compiz cube   but i dont have that as an option
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis:  can I send you a quick PM ?
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: type: xev in a terminal and press the key
<greezmunkey> Try this in your Browser, then do a linux related search...serious, no games.
<ZykoticK9> timpster, i understand your issue (i think), but i don't have any suggestions.  Good luck.
<scriptwarlock> timpster: may we know what vga chipset are you using?
<greezmunkey> oops!
<tensorpudding> When i say it does not work at all, I mean that xev doesn't pick it up either.
<BiggFREE>  *-network
<BiggFREE>        description: Ethernet interface
<BiggFREE>        product: nForce2 Ethernet Controller
<BiggFREE>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<BiggFREE>        physical id: 4
<FloodBot3> BiggFREE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BiggFREE>        bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0
<timpster> scriptwarlock, yeah sure  OLD haha 5500fx nvidia not that great
<ilovefairuz> !paste > BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> Also, it seems that the Fn key doesn't work either.
<andrew_708476> Hey How can I put an anti virus con Ubuntu
<timpster> i mean NVIDA is GREAT but the card SUCKS
<xangua> !virus | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bazhang> andrew_708476, no need
<aaddcc> I was on a tutorial that told me to install splashy and delete usplash... But now I want usplash back, but apt-get install usplash won't work.
<aaddcc> Can anyone help/
<andrew_708476> ok
<ilovefairuz> aaddcc: ubuntu uses neither usplash  nor splashy
<scriptwarlock> timpster: dont force too much on old hardware to drive an airplane though it has a workaround
<timpster> scriptwarlock, hey you still on
<timpster> what
<bazhang> aaddcc, is this for backtrack?
<ilovefairuz> aaddcc: it's "plymouth"
<AlZIR> deadBit   not sure what to do now root is nearly there
<timpster> scriptwarlock, so your saying i might not be able to get 3d windows
<bazhang> AlZIR, what?
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  theres clamav if you want to scan windows files for window virses
<UbuntuNoob> Hello all, I'm looking for help
<ZykoticK9> !ask | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timpster> scriptwarlock, ok i have 3d windows YEAH !!!!!!!  o yeah   i guess i didnt see it
<andrew_708476> hey DR Willis can I add you and chat to you every now and again
<UbuntuNoob> I have downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu and I am trying to install it to a USB so that I can boot my now useless laptop from it. Any suggestions?
<ilovefairuz> !usb | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, use unetbootin for that
<AlZIR> yeah he fishing
<UbuntuNoob> Thank you!
<nobarking> how can i recover a truecypt file that was deleted from an NTFS parition?
<timpster> what else can i ask hmm......
<trelayne> Hi all I need to change some frames in a .mov file (black out certain spots). Any suggested software?
<andrew_708476> another question I find it hard to Register anyone got any web pagers
<ZykoticK9> !register > andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476, please see my private message
<xangua> timpster: if you are just asking by asking, why not better read the !manual ¿
<scriptwarlock> timpster: wh not visit the #compiz
<timpster> cause i dont know whrere that is     and i dont know how to find ppl on #compiz  it said no one was on there
<scriptwarlock> timpster: ok let me try help you
<timpster> ok thx
<KE1HA> nobarking:  not an easy endeavor it seems: http://www.truecrypt.org/faq
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  this is IRC not an IM client.. you dont 'add' me to anything really.. if im in this channel Im here.
<xangua> !manual | timpster
<xangua> there are people on #compiz timpster
<ubottu> timpster: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soreau> timpster: I banned you from #compiz for flooding the channel
<timpster> xangua, thx
<Dr_Willis> andrew_708476:  unless you are using an IM client to IRC. :) then theres proberly a friends list or somthing.
<scriptwarlock> timpster: there you go timpster
<timpster> soreau, so thats what happened  shit  sorry about hat
<soreau> timpster: And for calling names in there
<timpster> soreau, what
<bazhang> timpster, stop cursing
 * xangua has ubottu in his friend list :)
<scriptwarlock> !patience timpster
<timpster> bazhang, can you get banned from that
<timpster> for that
<bazhang> timpster, just stop it.
<scriptwarlock> timpster: if you keep talking it annoys the veterans here
<red2kic> What is the command to rm everything but one file?
<andrew_708476> How do you find out if your using an IM clinet
<timpster> bazhang, sorry
<marker_> Its just ethics man.
<ZykoticK9> andrew_708476, what are you using for IRC right now?
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  you would have to get creative with regular expressions I imagine
<red2kic> andrew_708476: Are you using Pidgin or Empathy (at least).
<andrew_708476> Ubuntu
<KE1HA> red2kic:  mv the one file, then rm -rf ./*
<BiggFREE> How do I do a screenshot from a copy ?
<ZykoticK9> andrew_708476, what program are you using for IRC right now?
<andrew_708476> IRC
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: a "copy" of what?
<red2kic> KE1HA: That could work -- but meh. I'm curious about that though.
<BiggFREE> For tinyurl
<TiK> BiggFREE: hit print screen on your keyboard
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<KE1HA> red2kic:  be careful with -rf though, it does what it says on the tin :-)
<UbuntuNoob> im trying to boot a laptop that had a virus and will no longer start past the post screen with linux i just downloaded onto a usb drive and it still wont go past the post screen although i am booting from the usb drive. Any suggestions?
<TiK> andrew_708476: no prgram like mIRC, irssi BitchX m icechat m xchat ect
<nobarking> does anyone know how to recovery a missing possibly over written partition?
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, testdisk
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: did you change the boot order in the BIOS?
<andrew_708476> how can you find that out
<KE1HA> nobarking:  overwritten how, with other data files of partition data?
<nobarking> ZykoticK9: do you know if the parition can be appened to the current partition?
<ilovefairuz> !undelete | nobarking
<ubottu> nobarking: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  perhaps reset the bios back to defaults.. but it sounds like a hardware failure to me
<TiK> UbuntuNoob: you can get a copy of parte magic and wipe the drive (if its SMART)
<UbuntuNoob> I changed the boot order and I went to boot menu and selected removable devices
<andrew_708476> because I forgotten bad memorry
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, no idea
<TiK> parted*
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  totally whipe the hd. or perhaps unplug it. and see if it boots from USB.
<UbuntuNoob> i did reset bios defaults earlier
<nobarking> KE1HA: just over written the parition
<nobarking> KE1HA: the data might be there
<TiK> Dr_Willis: virus' cant cause hardware fialures :P
<xangua> andrew_708476: you are using pidgin.......you know, the purple pidgin!
<andrew_708476> yes
<ilovefairuz> TiK: rather unlikely but it could flash the bios, yes
<nobarking> can ddrescue be used for a particular missing parition ?
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  its not been proven that the virus did it.. and it could be a hardware failure unrelated to any virus.
<KE1HA> nobarking:  if you re-formatted it, the partition table, not allot you can do, There are commercial solutins, but very costly $$$
<TiK> Dr_Willis: true
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  and i have seen viruses in ages past that could do hardware damage. :)
<TiK> Dr_Willis: nope
<nobarking> KE1HA: haven't been over written, just parition tables written over it
<UbuntuNoob> i also used unetbootin to move the iso file i downloaded to the usb drive
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, try testdisk
<red2kic> TiK: I have seen viruses in ages past that could make smiley faces. :)
<TiK> Dr_Willis: impossiable
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  Yes - i have.    ive been messing with comptuers since the timex sinclare 1000 days..  it is possible
<TiK> Dr_Willis: wrong
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  i never said it was the reason in this case.
<timpster> !manual
<KE1HA> nobarking:  I'd research that, but I would not be too hopefull.
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<timpster> !manual
<bazhang> TiK, it is most certainly possible. lets move on please
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  Tell that to the C64 drives ive seen trashed..
<our_ALZIR> bazhang: HI again
<somethinginteres> I just updated the kernal image on Lucid through the Update Manager and now my HDAV1.3 soundcard is not being recognised at all - any help would be super
<UbuntuNoob> i think everything wenty right with copying it to the usb because when i plug it into the computer im on now it says install ubuntu as what is in the drive
<xangua> somethinginteres: does it work with a previous kernel¿
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  you are on a windows machine right now?
<somethinginteres> xangua: yes, I believe so. Before the update last night it was working. Admittedly with -some- minor issues but yeah it worked before the update
<UbuntuNoob> yes i am
<nobarking> ZykoticK9: KE1HA thanks
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: press shit at boot screen, boot the older kernel and file a bug report
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  when you pop in a ubuntu cd/flash on a wndows box.. windows autoruns that silly WUBI installer.. thats proberly what you are seeing
<KE1HA> nobarking:  Have a look at this: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8257-how-to-recover-lost-files-after-you-accidentally-wipe-your-hard-drive
<somethinginteres> ilovefairuz: sorry, is that 'shift'?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: I am unable to post my imagebin :( But I think that my problem is solved because I did read the result of your lshw command. Thanks.
<nobarking> KE1HA: thanks
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: ok got it. For some reason the laptop that crashed cant seem to boot from it though
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: the SHIFT key
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: All I have now is to restart.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  ive see many pc's that are picky about what flash drives they can and can not boot from
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  i got  1 pc that only wants to boot from One of the many flash drives i have..
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: hmmm i would try it from a CD but i dont have any available that would hold all of the 700 megs
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: for some reason, i tend to miss that h, sorry ...
<KE1HA> nobarking:  also, this one: http://www.data-recovery-linux.com/
<somethinginteres> ilovefairuz: just to confirm should I press it only once or repeatedly or hold it down? Also will that load the old kernel for good or just for that boot session? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  most cds do hold 700mb these days.
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: hold it down
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: ill take a look around and see if i can find one then
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  the sizes of files are  often 'confuseing' due to the use of MB vs MiB these days
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: it will display a list of installed kernels, select the older one
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  ive not seen an older 640mb cd - in ages.
<somethinginteres> ilovefairuz: righto, will give it a shot. Cheers
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: do you think my "picky pc" will boot from a CD with ubuntu if it will not from the usb?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  ive rarely had issues with pcs booting from cd/./ many issues in the past with usb.
<test34> UbuntuNoob, it should boot from CD
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: right on ill give it a try
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: one rare possiblity is the flashdrive has cdfs partition like sandisk U3, which could cause boot problems. (If you fdisk -l the flash drive and the partition table looks normal, you are ok)
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  yea. that U3 stuff is a real pain. I always remove it..  :) luckl;y the U3 stuff dosent seem as common these days as it used to be.
<bruenig> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps everyone else has realized what a pain U3 is
<UbuntuNoob> i didnt see one when i was working with this usb earlier
<bruenig> sansa fuze is where it's at
<timpster1> scriptwarlock, yo um you talkin to any1 right now
<UbuntuNoob> i am going to write ubuntu to a cd though and try to boot off of that
<UbuntuNoob> i think the virus i got was something that infected the system32 folder and corrupted the boot data
<still_our_ALZIR> let it time out
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  You rarely see vieuses these days that affect the boot stuff.. (well not like in the old says of MBR viruses)
<marker_> d
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  if the HD is empty - the virus is gone. :)
<KE1HA> :-) Indeed
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  you could zero the hd if you want to be very very sure
<Fudge> hi guys, does win8 have any kind of protected filesystem that prevents a side by side ubuntu install?
<Fudge> win7 oops
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: hmm I wonder if it was installing something in the background then because i had to hard shut down when the pop ups overwhelmed me and when i restarted it wouldnt let me open any applications saying they were corrupted so i turned it off again and then would not restart past the post screen
<timpster1> Dr_Willis, whats zero the hd mean
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  Not that ive noticed.
<KE1HA> Fudge:  None that im aware of.
<Dr_Willis> timpster1:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/PICKAHDPARITITON bs=1024    then go take a coffee break.
<Fudge> omg im a tard i still cant figure this out
<abhijit> hi
<timpster1> in a terminal????
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: I am always learning.
<abhijit> my friend have 2gb ram. will it be ok if i dont create swapt space?
<Dr_Willis> timpster1:  err.. where else are you going to type  command line commands? :) that command WILL erase a hard drive.
<timpster1> haha nice1
<timpster1> someone took my name timpster
<timpster1> im gonna see what this guy is up to
<timpster1> timpster, why you stealin my name
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: we all are. did it work?
<KE1HA> Fudge:  Have you read though this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<red2kic> timpster: I'll buy your name for ten dollars. Agreed?
<IdleOne> timpster: the person using your nick is you
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: It is alright now. Thanks
<abhijit> timpster1, there is a facility called 'nick protection' if you enable this then other cant take your nick. for more info how to do this ask in #freenode.
<Dr_Willis> timpster1:  talk to your self often? :)
<somethinginteres> ilovefairuz: booted into the old kernel that is ' 2.6.32-16-generic' vs ' 2.6.32-24-generic' (I think) and sound works - how do I file a useful bug report on this?
<timpster1> abhijit, thx
<ilovefairuz> somethinginteres: join #ubuntu-bugs and ask there
<Dr_Willis> timpster1:  i would guess you have 2 irc clients open.
<somethinginteres> ilovefairuz: OK thanks again
<olskolirc> anyone using bitchx?
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: I booted from the cd rom and  i got a purple ubuntu loading screen and now im back to a blank screen
<timpster1> Dr_Willis, i say i have 1 Xchat open  idk
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  let it sit for a while.. the cd can take a long time to load up..
<Fudge> KE1HA  shall do
<timpster1> brb
<KE1HA> Fudge:  If you ahve trouble, drop back in, lots of folks cna help.
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Or two servers on one client. :-P
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  yep. thats possible..
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i will, i was just concerned because its the same exact lighting and black blank screen i would get when it wouldnt start from the hdd.
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  but then he should have 2 Ubuntu windows open.
<timpster> Dr_Willis, yeah you were right
<Fudge> thanx KE1HA
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  is the cd still loading?
<marys> "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" warning message on bootup after initial splash screen "You may need to update your configuration to solve this. "(EE) Logitech USB Receiver failed to initialize for relative axes." Does anyone have ANY ideas? or how to "update my configuration"?
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: nope it is just a black screen with nothihng happening
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  sounds like it may be hung.. id give it a few min.
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: sure will thanks
<maheanuu> IaOrana Hello to all
<timpster> scriptwarlock, are u still on
<timpster> bazhang, are u still on
<bazhang> timpster, yes
<scriptwarlock> timpster: yes
<scriptwarlock> timpster: check attendance? :)
<timpster> thx both scriptwarlock and bazhang
<bazhang> timpster, welcome
<timpster> bazhang, hold on
<scriptwarlock> timpster: what did i do? but yes no problem
<maheanuu> I just switched from Lucid to Ubuntu Studio 10.04 and am finding that it is a lot better fit on this notebook than Lynx was
<timpster> scriptwarlock, is that the ting on the right
<timpster> bazhang, yo
<scriptwarlock> timpster: yes
<bazhang> timpster, what's your question
<jbuncher> Hey all, I'm trying to upgrade hardy to lucid, and the steps at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade only seem to make me initiate the upgrade to 8.10.  Any suggestions?
<timpster> scriptwarlock, thx
<timpster> bazhang, do you know about ubuntu themes
<scriptwarlock> timpster: no problem
<bazhang> !themes | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: still the black screen like it tried to boot from the hdd
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  wow, big step, may be better to Backup data and do a fresh-install.
<timpster> bazhang, who is ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> !ubuntu | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> timpster, lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic for this please
<jbuncher> KE1HA, data is already backed up, might as well try the upgrade
<timpster> ok hold on
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  sounds like deeper issues to me.. You could try the alternative cd. thats a text only installer.. or try to fiugure out some boot time options to disable the plymouth and other features to see some text/error messages.
<timpster> how do i do tht
<timpster> join what
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  Sure, its doable, but I'd go one level up first, then the next.
<bazhang> timpster, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  id try some other linux lve cds also.. (i got a box of them) :) see if it affects all of them. Wha tis your video card anyway?
<scriptwarlock> timpster: if asking some info just type !andyourinfoto ask
<jbuncher> KE1HA, well, how do I even get the option to go to Lucid?  Don't really want to do 3 download and upgrades
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: where would i get the text only version, and im not exactly sure what the video card is. it was my dads laptop up until about a week or so ago
<Flannel> jbuncher: You can upgrade straight from 8.04 to 10.04, that's supported and all good.
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  well the liveCD should prompt you, asking if you would like to upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  ubuntu download pages have the alterntove- cd's
<maheanuu> Ubuntu Noob, did you set your bios for a CD boot, I don't mean to butt in and excuse me for asking if it's not cool
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: the difference with this black screen is that the computer wont turn off when i just press the power button, so im not too sure
<Flannel> jbuncher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<jbuncher> Flannel, how do I accomplish that via network upgrade?  steps at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade make it try to pull down intrepid
<Flannel> KE1HA, jbuncher: A liveCD is *not* a method of upgrading.
<Flannel> jbuncher: Let me take a look at that page
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  You  may also want to test out some non-ubuntu disrtos like tinycorelinux (10mb) and Puppylinux (120mb) to see if they work. if NONE of them work..  well lets hope one works..
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: haha im with that
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  i have also seen some weird laptops that defaulted to the external monitor on Linux. using the laptops fn-?? key to toggle the monitors helped on that weird problem.
<KE1HA> Flannel:  Ok, which one is? one of them did mine, I thought it was LiveCD
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  info on 804 to 10.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Milez-> I have 2 servers running samba.  they can connect to eachother via ip, but they dont know eachother by their hostname - any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: the toggle didnt do much, it worked pretty reliably for several years up until last night and that virus tore it apart
<jbuncher> KE1HA, in my original post, I said that the steps there just make it want to go to intrepid, not lucid
<Flannel> KE1HA, jbuncher: That ubuntu.com page seems strange to me.  But the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades  are what the norm is
<maheanuu> I am quite new on Linux and so far I am really impressed with Ubuntu....   I have Puppy and simplymepis running on 2 other machines one a 32 bit tower (simply mepis) and an old notebook with puppy
<timpster> ZykoticK9, do you know how i might be able to make my own themes for gnome
<Flannel> KE1HA: Th alternate CD can be used to upgrade, the desktop CD is just an installer.
<jbuncher> Flannel, I can click "Check" until I'm blue in the face, but it only ever wants to let me upgrade to Intrepid, not Lucid.
<cfg> hi
<Flannel> jbuncher: Are you completely up to date currently?
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  the page says, If you have a version of Ubuntu other than Ubuntu 8.04 LTS or Ubuntu 9.10, please see the upgrade notes for more information on how to upgrade. hence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> KE1HA: We're past that :)
<KE1HA> Flannel:  fare enough, i knew it was one of them.
<jbuncher> KE1HA, I have the latest and greatest 8.04.
<jbuncher> Flannel, Yes.  Aside from a skype package from skypes repo.
<rww> jbuncher: have you done "#
<rww> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts "?
<Flannel> jbuncher: Alright, go to software properties and... or do what rww says
<cfg> Hi
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  On the last link i sent, see the section, From 9.04 or 8.04 too 10.04 LTS
<cfg> I was wondering if there is a way to encrypt the main system drive on a linux system using truecypt
<UbuntuNoob> here goes tinycore
<jbuncher> KE1HA, yes, I've seen that, it doesn't work.
<jbuncher> rww , Flannel :  Thanks.  You'd think that'd be listed.  I'm surprised that Intrepid is even still available as an option, as it's not supported.
<KE1HA> jbuncher:  and like my original recommendation, going 2x or 3x levels up is not the best path.
<UbuntuNoob> looks like tinycore worked so far
<jbuncher> KE1HA, we clearly are not communication well.
<rww> KE1HA: going from 8.04 to 10.04 is fine, tested, and supported.
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: should i wipe the hd not that i have tinycore and then try to re-install ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob> now*
<KE1HA> rww Ok, i give up.
<abhijit> my friend have 2gb ram. will it be ok if i dont create swapt space?
<bazhang> abhijit, better to have swap than not
<abhijit> bazhang, 1gb will do? for 2gb ram? actually we are running short on my friends hdd space? thats why
<UbuntuNoob> ok so currently, ubuntu will not boot from a cd, the hd will not boot xp, and tinycore will boot from a cd, but cant connect to the network, and im downloading  puppylinux. where should i go from here?
<bazhang> abhijit, laptop? wants to hibernate/suspend?
<abhijit> bazhang, yes
<Milez-> any idea how to get 2 samba servers to know their hostnames?
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, ask in a puppy support channel? was Ubuntu in there somewhere?
<Milez-> my window pc can ping them by hostname, but not eachother
<jbuncher> Flannel, rww : thanks, started the upgrade.
<bazhang> abhijit, then need at least 2GB
<abhijit> bazhang, ok. i wll. thanks. :)
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: it was one of the os that i couldnt boot, for some reason, from a cd
<rww> jbuncher: awesome. Good luck :)
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, then check their support channel here on freenode
<abhijit> hello
<Flannel> KE1HA: LTS to LTS (6.06 to 8.04, or 8.04 to 10.04) is supported.  All other versions can only upgrade to/from their previous version (six months out)
<jbuncher> rww : thanks, ~ 2350 files to download....
<abhijit> can anyone using gnome-do test test this condition and after testing if it affects you can you please mark it affect me also?
<abhijit> please?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/622064
<abhijit> oh no
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: i thought this was the ubuntu support channel?
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, you are asking about tinycore and puppy I thought
<thune3> bazhang: tinycore was part of the debug procedure DrWillis was leading him through
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: not particularly, i was more curious why ubuntu wouldnt boot from a cd that i just burned. im all around confused on what i should do
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, md5 the iso? burn at very low speed and do the disk integrity check? those are the likely culprits in these cases
<bazhang> thune3, thanks for the clarification
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: how would i md5 it?
<bazhang> !md5 | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_numbers> what is with mysql on ubuntu 10.04 64-bit? in several servers it has quit working. hangs on service start or stop
<Victor_T> good night
<Victor_T> is some one wakeup?
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: download md5sum from md5summer.org?
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: nevermind, got it
<Demolitio> sorry in advance to make anyone groan.. but anyone know any good MS SQL-compatible SQL managers I can use with Ubuntu?
 * scunizi groans
<scunizi> Demolitio: sorry couldn't resist :)
<Demolitio> hehe. sorry guys... work requirement :(
<Demolitio> lol
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: what should i do after the md5 finishes?
<Demolitio> scunizi: believe me...  I groan louder when I work with the bloody software :P
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, if it matches, then burn to cd at lower speed, boot from the cd and do the disk integrity check.
<scunizi> Demolitio: don't know how good it is but I found this.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysqlcc/
<scunizi> Demolitio: actually that's for windows.. :(
<Demolitio> hmm.. well, works wit MySQL... just not MS's version :(
<Demolitio> yeah... just noticed it;s a win32 binary.
<UbuntuNoob> bazhang: i clicked compare and it says the md5 checksums are different
<scunizi> Demolitio: round 2.. check this out .. http://www.linux.com/directory/Software/A-2ER-2EM-2ES-3A-Online-multiserver-admin-GUI-for-MySql/details
<Victor_T> hey, some one know if VIA fix the driver (or canonical) negociate with VIA for the driver of P4M900 in this decade?
 * scunizi could almost hear a pin drop in here tonight
<_numbers> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Demolitio> scunizi: unfortunatly, that's MySQL only, too.. arrgh. I wish I could influence my company to move to that or SQLlite.
<UbuntuNoob> my md5 result doesnt match the ones on the ubuntu hash page
<umesh> HI all i am not able to use my speaker on ubuntu 10.04 LTS i am using the Mercury MS-440 speakers with P4 machine 1.2GHZ
<scunizi> Demolitio: do a little digging on www.google.com/linux .. an alternative search linux focused.
<Victor_T> umesh, go to a terminal
<kuttan_> hi all
<Victor_T> and type sudo alsamixer
<Victor_T> you will see a volume control
<dublisk> Hi, I modified my /etc/environment file, but when I reboot, the variables are still not set, is this not sourced automatically?
<jameswannabe> Hello all
<umesh> Victor_T: when i typed sudo alsamixer it shows NO such file or directory
<Victor_T> :S
<Victor_T> well I am in karmic
<Victor_T> try aptitude search alsamixer
<Demolitio> scunizi: thanks... arrgh.
<Demolitio> heh
<jameswannabe> ummm i have a few questions about Ubuntu and Best guess software/hardware
<abhijit> !ask | jameswannabe
<ubottu> jameswannabe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> jameswannabe: ask away.. hopefully someone will know your answers
<jameswannabe> Thx Ubootu
<Demolitio> !ask demolitio
<umesh> Victor_T: 1) i get following two files p   alsamixergui                    - graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundca 2) p   gnome-alsamixer                 - ALSA sound mixer for GNOME
<jameswannabe> ubottu * i meant
<Demolitio> cool. forgot that function existed.
<Blue1> someone here good with bash scripts?
<kuttan_> umesh , what is the make of your soundboard
<Fudge> whats the command to change back to using gnome?
<scunizi> jameswannabe: ubottu is a bot...
<thune3> dublisk: that should work, could you pastebin the file? If a variable is getting set at a later stage (and not appended) it could overwrite what is in there. You can boot a termianl (ctrl-alt-f1) to check setting instead of reboot.
<umesh> kuttan_: how i will be able to find that? i am new to ubuntu
<timpster> scriptwarlock,  will you be my "personal help bitch"   hahahah it was in the guidelines    how to ask a question
<Demolitio> jameswannabe: just ask, we will try to help :D
<kuttan_> Fudge: in gdm change session , or put exec gnome-session in .xinitrc ( home dir) 755
<dublisk> is there something for ubuntu like fpaste?
<kuttan_> <umesh> lspci -v >lspci.txt .. pastebin
<scunizi> dublisk: what's fpaste do?
<abhijit> !pastebinit | dublisk
<ubottu> dublisk: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dublisk> yeah that
<scunizi> ok
<kuttan_> dublisk there is a nautilus addon , pls search
<DIguana> What's the best way to scan a hard disk with Ubuntu? Is there anything more extensive than the routine scanning that comes up every few reboots?
<jameswannabe> what do i need to get my Logitech Quick Cam webcam to work with Ubuntu 10 also im running CompiZ on Custom and want more eyecandy (ATI radeon X1650 PCI)
<abhijit> dublisk, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit to install it.
<scunizi> dublisk: it's a cli tool.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit .. then to paste a text file .. pastebinit <textfile.txt>
<kuttan_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jameswannabe> what do i need to get my Logitech Quick Cam webcam to work with Ubuntu 10 also im running CompiZ on Custom and want more eyecandy (ATI radeon X1650 PCI)
<dublisk> http://pastebin.com/AjN0PL49
<dublisk> but LD_LIBRARY_PATH was blank after I booted
<coyote_> hi
<Fudge> thanks kuttan_  ill try that
<coyote_> method to ad dns primary in ubunto 3g?
<ezy> hi everyone. whenever i run the command `sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart` I get `Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<ezy> Upstart job...etc`. Any ideas ?
<jameswannabe> Ok once more ....what do i need to get my Logitech Quick Cam webcam to work with Ubuntu 10 also im running CompiZ on Custom and want more eyecandy (ATI radeon X1650 PCI)
<coyote_> method to add dns primary in ubuntu 3g?
<scunizi> ezy: sudo service vsftpd restart .. is what they are referring to.. a different way of restaring the service
<coyote_> ya kekun ki parle francais?
<umesh> kuttan_: output of the above command is asic display modes:
<umesh> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<umesh> -t		Show bus tree
<umesh> Display options:
<umesh> -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)
<FloodBot3> umesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umesh> -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device
<Blue1> ezy: I am lazy and do a sudo service vsftpd restart (of course I don't run standalone though)
<thune3> dublisk: i added that line and it worked fine (logged into tty to check), it must be getting reset somehwere else
<scunizi> !fr | coyote_
<ubottu> coyote_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<coyote_> method to add dns primary in ubuntu 3g?
<ezy> scunizi, Blue1 I wish they kept restarting from /etc/init.d/. more intuitive
<abhijit> how can i add a package to already exists aptoncd dvd iso?
<ezy> scunizi, Blue1 thanks for help
<umesh> sorry floodbot3
<rags> Hi
<kuttan_> umesh just do this on your prompt.   lspci -v >&audio.txt  and then put it on pastebin
<Blue1> ezy: I think that means the script may be old, I dunno I have other issues atm
<rags> Iam having problems during booting.
<abhijit> !dns | coyote_
<ubottu> coyote_: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<albech_> For some reason my kernel has been compiled with the KVM extension. This means that I am no longer able to run my Virtual Box instances. I have not installed KVM. Can anyone tell me how to disable that within the kernel?
<rags> Can anyone please help me?
<Demolitio> suite... the bot speaks in french.
<abhijit> !ask | rags
<ubottu> rags: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> rags: more info is needed for anyone to help you.. describe your problem
<rags> I have installed the Wubi
<rags> and it fails during the boot itself.
<abhijit> how to edit iso image?
<rags> so iam not able to debug as to what the problem is.
<UbuntuNoob> can anyone recommend a good irc for general computer help?
<kuttan_> ubottu: You should do something so that your mesg appears to only offending party. Otherwise you yourself flood the screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> UbuntuNoob, xchat
<Blue1> albech_: pardon my dumbess, isn't KVM keyboard, video, mouse?
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<coyote_> i ask abiut method to add dns in lucid lynx?
<albech_> Blue1, yes, but its also a virtual machine manager
<Fudge> there is a way you can choose the session manger, session-config or something? it brings up the options like gnome auto gnome manual etc
<umesh> kuttan_: i have pasted the file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481745/
<kuttan_> abhijit: how can I ignore mesg from X user in gnome-xchat ..
<abhijit> coyote_, have you seen the link given by ubottu?
<Blue1> albech_: aah didnt know that one...
<dublisk> a .so file on the LD_LIBRARY_PATH should get added to ld's cache after running ldconfig right?
<abhijit> kuttan_, /ignore <nick>
<kuttan_> abhijit Thanks mate for that
<kuttan_>  /ignore ubottu
<andrew_708476> It didn't work, I tryed installing tor but O well what can you do
<abhijit> kuttan_, without space
<albech_> guess i could switch to KVM instead of virtual box, but VB is so convenient and easy to run with.
<kuttan_>  /ignoreubottu
<coyote_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html thx 4 link.
<abhijit> kuttan_, but ubottu is bot. why are you irnoring it?
<rags> I have installed the Wubi and it fails during the booting itself. Can anyone please help me debug this?
<abhijit> kuttan_, oh i mean no space before '/' type this: /ignore ubottu
<bcbc2> rags: what do you mean by 'it fails during the boot'. more details please
<kuttan_> abhijit: Rectified the mistake , the bot floods the screen :(
<abhijit> kuttan_, as you wish. :(
<kuttan_> abhijit, bot's nsg should appear only to offending party logically ..
<nirvaana69> hey how does one type hindi in word document?
<kuttan_> umesh .: dude are you typing "lscpi -h" ..
<abhijit> kuttan_, you can discuss bot related idea in #ubuntu-bots and/or #ubuntu-ops
<nirvaana69> i mean in open office?
<abhijit> now see what happends
<abhijit> !ibus | nirvaana69
<ubottu> nirvaana69: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<abhijit> now all come here and explain him that ibus not only used for chinese language
<nirvaana69> what is i bus?
<umesh> kuttan_: i typed lspci -v >lspci.txt .. pastebin
<rags> i had installed wubi and when i did a reboot, i get the Ubuntu OS to select and then i even get the Ubuntu initial screen (violet) and then it goes white..
<abhijit> nirvaana69, ibus is............why i am wasting my time typing all thos long words?
<nirvaana69> how do i make it wprk tell me the simplest way
<kuttan_> umesh, please type here the exact command you are using .. w/0 any extra characters
<nirvaana69> how does it work
<nirvaana69> tell me
<abhijit> nirvaana69, you need to wait till !ibus factoid is get updated. i wll not type all those long sentecess expalining you how to use ibus and what is ibus
<bcbc2> rags: you rebooted and it installed OK, but after restarting it doesn't work? Have you tried running a live CD - does that work? What graphics card do you have?
<nirvaana69> ?
<nirvaana69> IBus
<nirvaana69> IBus
<umesh> lspci -v >lspci.txt .. pastebin
<nirvaana69> the factoid has not updated yet!!!!!!
<nirvaana69> tell me in short atleast
<abhijit> nirvaana69, wait
<thune3> dublisk: ldconfig man page does not indicate that LD_LIBRARY_PATH is used for cache. I assume a uncached library just has to be linked at runtime without the benifit of the cache. Did you get the LD_LIBARAY_PATH variable sorted. These are the files that affect environment for my login (plus any you call): http://paste.ubuntu.com/481748/
<kuttan_> umesh: 1st just run : lspci -v >&audio.txt
<kuttan_> umesh: then next - pastebinit audio.txt
<UbuntuNoob> i made another disk with ubuntu on it and i verified it while burning it and my laptop still wont boot from it. why?
<lwizardl> does your laptop support booting from cd's?
<nirvaana69> waiting..........
<UbuntuNoob> yes i can boot from puppylinux and tinycore
<UbuntuNoob> my laptop got a virus and wont boot from the hd anymore but it will boot from other cdsa
<abhijit> nirvaana69, first you have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus if not understood then ask
<UbuntuNoob> cds*
<lwizardl> hmm
<sacarlson> nirvaana69:  did you ever try google?  took me 10 secounds http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260793
<rww> nirvaana69: the revelation that abhijit has you waiting for is that ibus is not just for Chinese
<UbuntuNoob> it sounds like its installing or something but its the same screen i get when it tries to boot from the hd and it doesnt go past the post screen
<rww> nirvaana69: also, that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus exists
<Ologn> When I go to System -> About Ubuntu, the yelp box that pops up for me in Meerkat does not say File Edit Bookmarks etc. on top but has some weird Unicode characters
<umesh> kuttan_: when i ry to use the command pastebinit audio.txt i get the messgae The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<umesh> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ologn> I wonder if that's just me or if it is broken
<kuttan_> <umesh> , so do that please
<greezmunkey> yelp box...heh
<mernilio> Hi all!
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: can you hit button (i use esc) right after bios to get a boot option screen? is monitor turning off? (maybe connect to external vga if possible) And be aware that it can take 3+ minutes to boot ubuntu livecd.
<umesh> kuttan_: the output of pastebinit audio.txt is http://pastebin.com/RFZNgsbk
<Blue1> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: i can get to a boot option screen and i picked bood from cd drive. the screen is not off i can see it lighted and its what happens when my laptop tries to boot from the hd. and when it first loads it loads the purple screen that says ubuntu but then it goes to this dead screen where nothing happebns
<mernilio> Black candy! As a white nerd, if you get it.. dont let it go! ZZ Top called it Tush :-)
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mark105> any one using burg?
<Ologn> You people with Meerkat - when you go to System -> About Ubuntu, does the window at top  say File/Edit/Go/Bookmarks or is it Unicode gobbeldygook?
<rww> Ologn: Maverick discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<mernilio> any interracial coples here? And i dont mean linux-windows...
<sinurge> mernilio, how is that a topic in #ubuntu
<rww> ubottu: ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> Ologn: gobblygook and like rww said #ubuntu+1
<Blue1> methinks an update is inorder - the !cron lists http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm as a guide - it gets a 404 not found
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: at that first purple screen with the two icons at the bottom, you can hit esc, then f6 (i think), then esc again to edit grub line. You might try one of the options listed here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<rww> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Blue1> rww: try clicking on the 2nd link
<mernilio> im banned from off-topic-ubuntu .. strang as it may seem? Im just here for spite.
<kuttan_> umesh check this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409144.html
<kuttan_> umesh you have a Yamaha sound card
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: also try removing "quiet splash" from boot line, in addition
<kuttan_> YMF-724F
<rww> !no, cron =~ s/CronHowto.*/CronHowto/
<sinurge> mernilio, keep your questions on ubuntu only and u wont get banned in #ubuntu
<greezmunkey> heh 10.10 to release 10-10-10, nice
<rww> mernilio: That isn't license to be offtopic in here.
<mernilio> rww: i did  not say so
<mernilio> I only think that based on one single millinoaire Shuttleworth .. Ubuntu is on a very shaky trip!
<sinurge> mernilio, again not a topic for discussion
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i bring a network adapter down in bunut server?
<umesh> kuttan_: actualy there are two card one inbuild on mother board and one put externally now the mother board sound card was having some problem so i installed the external one in windows which is working fine there
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: i removed quiet splash from the boot line first and it seems to be working. i did not try any of the other options because im not experienced enough to know where to enter them or which graphics card i have because has not been my computer for some time.
<rawrlock> Anyone else having webcam issues? I updated my kernel and now v4l does not see dev/video0 and v4l2 cannot identify it
<umesh> kuttan_: do i need to do some thing extra
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: it also just stopped the install and went back to that screen again -_-
<rawrlock> g0tcha, ifconfig <adapter> down
<Blue1> g0tcha: ifdown iirc
<mernilio> and that his from africa and all that skit, "ubuntu means friendship" .. :-)
<terry> Any youtube downloader for ubuntu?
<g0tcha> thanks
<rawrlock> terry yes. google pyhton youtube-dl
<Blue1> terry: no but I do know the secret handshake priv. msg ok?
<kuttan_> umesh: in that case I am assuimg that you disabled the onbaord audio card .. right
<terry> What?
<greezmunkey> terry: Pytube ??
<terry> What blue said?
<rawrlock> west side is da best
<umesh> kuttan_: yes the vendor did that in windows
<Blue1> terry: well I tried
<terry> Tried what?
<umesh> kuttan_: i am not sure about the ubuntu here
<rawrlock> anyways, i am having an issue with my webcam,. Any times on remeding it? My g/f is goingto skype me in an hour and i want to see tits
<Blue1> terry: nvm
<terry> What?
<mernilio> but sorry, i do like ubuntu. reason i got here is they dont have any humour in #slackware... ;-)
<IdleOne> !language | rawrlock
<ubottu> rawrlock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhijit> nirvaana69, hey you there?
<greezmunkey> yikes, me thinks the average age in here right now is about 14.
<rawrlock> IdleOne, tits is a bad word?
<Blue1> greezmunkey: that much?
<greezmunkey> heh
<rawrlock> !language | rawrlock
<ubottu> rawrlock, please see my private message
<IdleOne> rawrlock: yes and don't say it again
<nirvaana69> ya
<TiK> breasts*
<abhijit> !ibus | nirvaana69
<ubottu> nirvaana69: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<airtonix> seeking possibilities of running mono compiled projects that use System.Windows.Forms in ubuntu... what needs to be done in order for such binaries to run ?
<rawrlock> tits
<nirvaana69> i did not get it
<mernilio> rawrlock: semi-bad word!
<rawrlock> fuck this
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: you're just trying to boot right? you add those options in the exact spot you removed "quiet splash". One of nvidia:nomodeset or xforcevesa ati:xforcevesa intel: i915.modeset=1
<abhijit> nirvaana69, factoid !Ibus is updated now. what you ddnt get ?
<nirvaana69> i mean i want to use hindi only for open office and no othert program
<abhijit> nirvaana69, which version of ubuntu?
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: yeah my computer wont boot anymore so i just want to boot ubuntu so i can wipe the hd and install ubuntu on the hd but apparently that wont work either. ive started trying all of those options
<umesh> kuttan_: in case of sound preference i get two devices 1) internal Audio Analog stereo and 2) SPC 700NC PC camera Analog Mono
<abhijit> nirvaana69, brb in 3 min
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: just choose boot first, you can run ubiquity from inside livecd or try again once you get the right settings.
<kuttan_> umesh: just type "aplay -l" , w/o quotes
<kuttan_> umesh: does YMF24F comes in the output
<abhijit> nirvaana69, which version of ubuntu?
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: do you have make/model# of computer?
<nirvaana69> 9.04
<umesh> Kuttan_: card 2: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 2: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<abhijit> nirvaana69, ok
<brijithmac> Hi .. Why empathy became  default chat client.. though pidgin is having lot more features ??
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  install pidgin then.. personally i hate both. :)
<abhijit> nirvaana69, open your sources list and add this line there: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ibus-dev/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<kuttan_> umesh: which version of ubuntu are you using
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: it is a gateway 3545
<umesh> Kuttan_: in case of putput i get only Internal Audio analog Stereo i am using ubuntu 10.04LTS
<brijithmac> Dr_Willis:Why you have both .. ?
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  i dont have both.. I dont use either one. :)
<brijithmac> Dr_Willis:then which one you use
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: if you want to know my progress, puppylinux and tinycore both boot, but im still working on getting ubuntu to boot
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:   I dont use either one. :)
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  thats a good sign then. Could be some weird quirky issue with plymouth and the 10.04 release.  Ive seen that happen a lot. The altermative cd might let you install.
<brijithmac> Dr_Willis:do you use any other chat client ?
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  i hang on IRC - using WeeChat.. thats it for my 'chat' clients.
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: dun, dun, daaahhhh: Intel® 855GM ! doh. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<brijithmac> Dr_Willis: ok .
<abhijit> nirvaana69, done?
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i think it could be i think im going to download an older version of ubuntu and see if i can run that because i think thats better that running puppylinux, at least i think so for no reason at all lol
<KE1HA> UbuntuNoob:  you could also look into xubuntu, it runs on my d400 i855.
<yulandi> hellow..
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  The big change in 10.04 that causes a LOT of issues is plymouth.   You may want to try an alternetive-installer cd..
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  its possible other ubuntu variants may also have the same plymouth issue with your system.
<TiK> I hate plymouth
<brijithmac> Hi all, is any one using BSNL Evdo with ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  what is your video card anyway?
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: try i915.modeset=1 , you will need a more permanent solution as described on Lucidi8xxFreezes
<thune3> Dr_Willis: UbuntuNoob has Intel® 855GM
<nirvaana69> will this make me write hindi in open office or every where
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: that was the first one i tried, but to no avail
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  see what thune3  says.. proberly some boot option that may get it working.   my one intel machine is an AA0
<hmmmm> whoa
<hmmmm> for 1.3k users it's kinda quiet :p
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: i will try it again though
<Vakman> hmmmm I agree.
<hmmmm> say i wanted to set up a school computer lab with ubuntu. what could i use to remotely administrate (i.e. install updates, install applications, disk quotas, etc. en masse) them all?
<Andorin> Neither my flash drive nor my portable hard drive are auto-mounting on my desktop anymore. Both still work on my laptop (both with Lucid). What's happened?
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: if this doesnt work then ill go find an older version of ubuntu i suppose
<kuttan_> umesh: type " lsmod |grep snd-ymfpci"
<UbuntuNoob> for now i think i just want to find a way to boot something and wipe my hd and then from there ill work on installing something else, probably a version of ubuntu
<kuttan_> umesh : is this module loaded ?
<umesh> Kuttan_: one inute let me try
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: this attempt seems to be going a lot further than the previous ones
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: i would try xforcevesa as a last ditch, if this one fails.
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: whoa a desktop. who knew that came with ubuntu load disk
<UbuntuNoob> lol
<UbuntuNoob> i win
<UbuntuNoob> well, i guess you win in reality
<umesh> kuttan_: when i type the command lsmod |grep snd-ymfpci i do not get any output
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: i would like to see the output of "lspci | grep VGA", just to confirm chipset
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  from what i gather from the news/sites - Intel sort of outsourced some of their chipsets to anotehr company. That company wrote the drivers and stuff for intel.. but Intel cant put the drivers under the GPL for Linux because the other company has the rights.. (seems like an Intel Lawyer dropped the ball) :) (tats how i hear the story at least)
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: how do i do that?
<abhijit> he let. :(
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  so the whold fiasco with some chipsets is due to  the legal issues. :(
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: wow lol of course something that trivial happens to me right?
<hmmmm> anybody??
<Andorin> Guys, my USB drives are not automounting on one of my computers now. What's the usual cause for this?
<bazhang> !automate | hmmmm
<ubottu> hmmmm: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  its even worse for the 'meego' and some other devices that are using the chipsets affected  'Intel cant ship their own drivers' --->   http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24663
<hmmmm> not so much automation as remote administration
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: Applications->Accessories->Terminal type or paste: lspci | grep VGA  and hit enter.
<hmmmm> mass administration rather
<hmmmm> hm
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: hahahaha they need to get on top of it
<abhijit> hmmmm, do you mean ubuntu server?
<tortoise7> hi folks, a pointer please, as to the best method of moving LARGE files from a hfs/hfsplus drive onto the ubuntu machine.
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: Intel 82852/855GM
<tortoise7> no floppy, no dvd/cd....no bluetooth
<UbuntuNoob> also quick question, how do i wipe my hard drive from ubuntu so i can get rid of that nasty virus, install ubuntu to my hd, and finally use this laptop again
<umesh> kuttan_: u there?
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: 8xx intel chipsets and 10.04 are a bad combo! I'm not sure I would run 10.04 if I had one of those chipsets. There are potential fixes/workarounds in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes if you choose to install.
<abhijit> UbuntuNoob, you can just format hdd? and then install ubutnu?
<hmmmm> nevermind guys
<hmmmm> one more question, is there anything like deep freeze for ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob_> thune3: ......ok apparently my connection was reset?
<abhijit> hmmmm, wait
<UbuntuNoob_> thune3: also what is a good alternative?
<KE1HA> tortoise7:  is the hfsplus drive going to be installed on the ubuntu machine, or do you need to remote access it?
<umesh> Hi all i having some problem with my sound card device the details of he system are at http://pastebin.com/RFZNgsbk please any one can help me in this the sound card is working properly on windows
<abhijit> hmmmm, does this have something for you? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/manage-multiple-linux-machines-through-one-linux-machine-howto-61521/
<hmmmm> lol :) no
<hmmmm> thanks anyway
<abhijit> hmmmm, this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128408
<MACscr> ok, docky seems to use to many resources (no idea why, maybe crappy video drivers), so i just removed it. How do i get the standard app window panels at the bottom?
<abhijit> !panels | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<W43372> I just bought a new wireless router today and I can't get my laptop to work with the wireless.
<MACscr> abhijit: wont that close all my current windows, etc?
<abhijit> MACscr, dont know. never done that :P
<kuttan_> umesh : ?
<umesh> hi kuttan_: any help further
<abhijit> !wifi | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adalal> hey, i was wondering if there is a way to setup a gnome login that would automatically connect to a remote server
<MACscr> i have like 30 open, cant take the chance =P
<tortoise7> KE1HA, the hfsplus is an external Tbyte drive.... ubuntu claims it is nearing failure if i access it from ubuntu.... when it is hooked to the imac g5 machine it shows no failure modes....for now i would like remote access.... eventually reformatting it to ext4      thoughts?
<hmmmm> hmm
<UbuntuNoob> my connection kept getting reset >:(
<hmmmm> yeah, that's somewhat helpful
<abhijit> :)
<thune3> UbuntuNoob_: the fixes might work for you "Install the 855gm PPA and the patched kernel modules" section of above seems to work, and there are other options. Hopefully, you just need to get by until Maverick.
<hmmmm> but seriously
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: i probably wont install 10.04 if you dont recommend it
<hmmmm> deep freeze? anything like it?
<abhijit> hmmmm, i dont know what is deep freeze?
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: what kind of alternative os should i look at, perhaps an older version of ubuntu?
<kuttan_> umesh: Your card is not in the supported list, yet why dont you go thro these links thoroughly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<hmmmm> I'm not exactly sure myself, but i see it being used on windows workstations and kiosks all the time
<abhijit> hmmmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172374
<psycho_oreos> its a program for windows that would not restore the computer to its original state regardless of whatever the user changes
<hmmmm> it basically reverses changes to the disk every X hours and every time there's been a logon
<hmmmm> and the best part about it is that the user is able to have an administrator account
<aprilhare> hello. i am attempting to backup a ntfs partition using partimage. it keeps on saying ntfs support is experimental, then complains of segmentation fault - and fails. how do I backup my partition?
<hmmmm> so they can install applications and use devices without any problems
<KE1HA> tortoise7:  for remoting, just SSH to it, and rzync, curl, wget whatever is supported. Here's an article about mounting hfsplus you may find useful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mounting-hfs-volumes-under-linux-521189/
<hmmmm> and that'd be great if they could temporarily install their own packages and what ever if they need or want to
<adminuser> aprilhare, look into clonezilla
<aprilhare> ty
<abhijit> hmmmm, #ubuntu-server people may know something.
<carbonunit> Hi Everyone!  I am looking for a program or a tutorial that will tell me how to mux ac3 into an mp4 container.  Anyone know?  Thanks
<tortoise7> KE1HA: Thank YOU!
<Weed37> Mu guys ever heard of sopcast for windows i am looking for same thing for ubuntu please any help would be great
<KE1HA> tortoise7:  in orhter words, you could pull the drive, put in the ub box, and file xfer allot fast that way.
<hmmmm> ahh
<hmmmm> http://www.faronics.com/en/Products/DeepFreeze/DeepFreezeLinuxCorporate.aspx
<umesh> Kuttan_: is that mean i will have to change the sound card for ubuntu?
<hmmmm> there's a linux version
<hmmmm> although it's not foss, so there's some licensing there
<abhijit> hmmmm, then? use it?
<KE1HA> tortoise7:  welcome.
<hmmmm> well, it'd be great to get away with totally free software
<hmmmm> amazing flexibility
<kuttan_> umesh: No , but it may mean you may have to spend some more time to mae it work
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: there are a lot of potential fixes that have popped up (as outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes). there was a time 2-3 months ago where there were not good solutions. It's just a bit of a pain.
<kuttan_> umesh, btw what is the make of your card
<hmmmm> my idea for a school computer lab is pretty 'out there'
<kuttan_>  umesh,  sorry I meant make of your motherboad
<hmmmm> but it aims to minimize tco
<hmmmm> so what i want to do is like build our own computers and save a ton that way
<hmmmm> and use all foss software
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: well im not too sure considering i dont really have any clure about what im doing, but if you think its an option, ill probably install 10.04 now, because i have the disk ready to go
<hmmmm> sure it might seem like it's more work but shit, i'll do that
<abhijit> hmmmm, server people know more.
<hmmmm> thankxx
<Weed37> anybody?
<Weed37> u guys ever heard of sopcast for windows i am looking for same thing for ubuntu please any help would be great
<abhijit> !details | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sanus> hiya
<Weed37> ubuntu 10.0
<umesh> Kuttan_: my motherboard is that on intel
<Weed37> sry latest distro
<kuttan_> abhijit: Where can I get the cheatsheat for irc commands , like /ignore and all that thx
<kuttan_> <umesh> can you be more specific abt it..
<W43372> I just bought a new wireless router today and I can't get my laptop to work with the wireless.
<abhijit> !irc | kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Sanus> hey i have a question.  Apparently just like everybody else.
<k> hey Guys
<abhijit> !freenode | kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<k> does anyone know a good world clock?
<Sanus> just a short one.
<abhijit> !factoid > kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_, please see my private message
<KE1HA> Weed37:  is this what ur after: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-linux-sopcast-player-040-in.html
<abhijit> kuttan_, which irc client you are using?
<umesh> kuttan_: is there any command to find out that sorry to bother but am not very familiar to this
<kjoz> Also, whats Ubuntu One?
<andres_> anybody who knows something about java
<Weed37> kejha thank you very much
<kuttan_> abhijit, XChat-GNOME 0.26
<red2kic> !ubuntuone | kjoz
<ubottu> kjoz: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Sanus> Can i still access the PSN and play games online if i put ubuntu on my ps3?
<kjoz> Thanks, appreciate it
<kuttan_> umesh: lshw
<KE1HA> Weed37:  welcom.
<kjoz> Also, does anyone know a very good World Clock?
<Sanus> or is there any way i could do this?
<abhijit> kuttan_, then try #xchat and xchat web site for help because i think that /ignore is related to xchat you get some command from xchat help and other #ubuntu reladed in !factoid
<abhijit> brb
<abhijit> yah
<abhijit> kuttan_, i am here
<kuttan_> abhijit, thanks.. btw which client is being used by you ..
<abhijit> kuttan_, same. xchat :)
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: you can always bail later if it doesn't work out, just be aware you *will* need to perform workarounds and make changes from Lucidi8xxFreezes
<pietime> how do you change your buffer in samba?
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: how bad will the workarounds be? things relatively simple that a guy who doesnt kno0w what hes doing (3g me) would be able to figure out or stuff that i should leave to the pros and i should find a different linux os?
<umesh> Kutan_: the details are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481763/
<kjoz> Does anyone know a good World Clock Desktop Widget?
<Sanus> hallo?
<andres_> hello
<abhijit> kjoz, you can search in software cener?
<abhijit> !hi | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sanus> kjoz, didja try google?
<kuttan_> abhijit: thanks mate , gr8 pointers..
<abhijit> kuttan_, yah welcome :)
<kjoz> Ya tried.. Still searching.. Was hoping someone new a good one at the top of their heads
<Sanus> er, abhijit did i break a guidline?
<abhijit> Sanus, no
<abhijit> kjoz, there is one gworldclock
<vegombrei> i need to gedit the wvdial.conf file and ubuntu wont let me saying i dont have permission, i went to users and made the user administrator but it still wont let me edit that file .. is there a way to access root or SU?
<KE1HA> pietime:  you on about the sbd / rcv buffers ?
<Sanus> okay...  abhijit, do you have about three seconds to help me with somethin?
<Weed37> KE1HA, dude thank you very much exactly what i was looking for ~+ 10 respect to  you m8
<abhijit> vegombrei, use gksudo gedit <pathtofile>
<abhijit> Sanus, you just ask in general. if i or anyone knows then we wll answer.
<pietime> KE1HA, what's that?
<Sanus> Can i still access the PSN and play games online if i put ubuntu on my ps3?
<TiK> doubt it
<Weed37> no u cant
<TiK> sanus: doubt it
<abhijit> !ps3 | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Weed37> not if its on latest fw
<KE1HA> Weed37:  no probs glad to help. pietime you wanted to increase your send / receive buffers in samba?
<abhijit> Sanus, i think you should try #ubuntu-ps3
<abhijit> :(
<pietime> KE1HA, yea
<MACscr> i have like 15 terminal windows open to different servers. Is there a way to save that list so they reopen when i reboot, etc?
<MACscr> i have ssh keys setup for all of them
<TiK> MACscr: hmmm
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: also im wondering if i should create 2 partitions of my hard drive, and run ubuntu on one and windows on the other, just because im familiar with windows and its easy enough for me.
<abhijit> Sanus, i think you should try #ubuntu-ps3
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: it's not too hard. boot with workaround you already used, and paste the first two lines in block from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes#GTT%20Incoherency%20Patch, reboot without workaround and paste the second set of blocked lines, and reboot.
<Sanus> i did
<carbonunit> im a big dummy face and I need to mux an ac3 audio file into a mp4 container with some avc video...  can anyone help me?
<Sanus> noone is there
<Weed37> what fw is your ps3 on
<KE1HA> pietime:  have a look at SO_SNDBUF and SO_RCVBUF [ http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Foreilly.com%2Fcatalog%2Fsamba%2Fchapter%2Fbook%2Fappb.pdf&rct=j&q=Samba%20change%20buffer&ei=17xwTNjuA8mRnwex0JSGCA&usg=AFQjCNHIp7bzQQBCDRVqPdNZTLxkjJ6TkA&cad=rja ]
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: dual boot makes sense to me
<carbonunit> Sanus if you have upgraded your firmware to the latest you cannot install a second operating system
<Weed37> sanus what fw is ur ps3 using if it is latest u cant run linux
<Sanus> 3.4 something?
<Weed37> u cant
<carbonunit> nope
<carbonunit> you can't
<Sanus> why not?
<Weed37> just wait for ps3jb
<abhijit> !who | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: how do i create a partition from inside ubuntu before i install it to my hard drive?
<Weed37> use gparted
<adalal> !gparted | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<carbonunit> Sanus because sony got rid of that
<Weed37> ^^^
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: the fix of course would be done *after* you installed. ^^^ but you should just create your partitions from livecd before installing.
<Weed37> carbonunit, have u heard about this new exploit for ps3 its called psjb
<carbonunit> i have now
<MACscr> is it normal for me to have to click on the top part of a window to switch to it? I swear i used to be able to click anywhere in the window
<carbonunit> LOL
<Weed37> lol read it up m8 see what u think
<pietime> KE1HA, thats some 300 page book
<badai> Howdy all.
<Weed37> looking like it is the real deal
<Weed37> but still to be confirmed
<KE1HA> pietime:  yes, but you only need a small portion of it :-)
<pietime> what porition
<badai> any NVidia owners here?
<umesh> kuttan_ any help on sound card
<carbonunit> hmmmmm it's a jailbreak op
<carbonunit> I have nvidia badai
<thune3> UbuntuNoob: i gotta sleep. good luck.
<abhijit> !nvidia | badai
<ubottu> badai: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuNoob> thune3: thanks for all of your help! youre the man
<mas_> quien me transfiere a un canal en español
<mas_> ??
<abhijit> !es | mas_
<ubottu> mas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Weed37> yeah carbonunit it is cant wait to see if it realy does what it says
<carbonunit> HEYZEUS!  They want quite a bit for it don't they
<KE1HA> pietime:  actually, its only 17 pages though, not 300.
<sweb> my numkeys doese not work
<sweb> ?
<pietime> hell
<duckx0r> for some reason when I push ctrl-alt-f2 i get an all black screen with some random colored dots at the top of the screen. is there any way to find out what's wrong?
<pietime> why should it be 17
<pietime> sweb, try numlock
<umesh> hi any help on sound card please i have yamaha sound card which is not working on Ubuntu 10.04LTS the hardware deails are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481763/
<sweb> pietime, are you kidding. both of style not work. no numbers no arrows and home page up and etc...
<carbonunit> Anyone here know about muxers?
<carbonunit> pretty please?
<carbonunit> I'll say nice things about you
<KE1HA> pietime:  merely increasing the buffers does not always increase overall speed, you need to test files sizes against buffers to determine the optimum buffer settings.
<sweb> wwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<KE1HA> pietime:  This page explains it a bit more: https://calomel.org/samba_optimize.html
<ilovefairuz> !details | carbonunit
<ubottu> carbonunit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> duckx0r:  sounds like a typical Framebuffer fighting with the video card ddrivers issue. I see it with some systems all the time. You could try disabling the framebuffer for the consoles. DO any of the consoles work?
<carbonunit> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am looking for a way to mux an AC3 audio file into an mp4 video file
<carbonunit> either a tutorial or a piece of software
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis, no, they don't
<UbuntuNoob> how do i run gparted on ubuntu to create a partition of my hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> carbonunit:  your use of the term mux - is ... odd...  use ffmpeg, or mencover to join  the 2 - is one way
<Dr_Willis> duckx0r:  and yoru video card is what?
<carbonunit> mux is odd?
<carbonunit> really?
<Dr_Willis> carbonunit:  yes.
<carbonunit> ok
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis, ATI, however it seems to be working fine in X with 3d acceleration and all
<Dr_Willis> mencoder, ffmpeg.
<umesh> hi help needed on sound card i have yamaha sound card which is not working on Ubuntu 10.04LTS the hardware deails are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481763/
<carbonunit> thanks Doc
<Dr_Willis> duckx0r:  You could try blacklisting the framebuffer module. that might   get it to behave.
<xangua> how can i create a usb start disk with multiple distros on it¿
<callmechewy> This may be a stupid question...but I haven't been able to find a good answer online - What makes advantages does linux have over Windows?
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  thers some sites with scripts that do that automatically
<callmechewy> just wondering how much effort I should put into it to see if I like it
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  check my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<carbonunit> callmechewy: It's free
<carbonunit> :0)
<callmechewy> lol
<Dr_Willis> callmechewy:  free to install on 1 or 10000 pc's and no virus problems
<xangua> thanks Dr_Willis
<carbonunit> no virus problems
<callmechewy> well, every OS has virus problems
<callmechewy> even linux
<carbonunit> pain in the ass learning curve
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  i forget the name of the script. but ive used them in teh past
<carbonunit> I haven't had a virus problem yet
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis, not sure I know how to do that...
<carbonunit> been running for 4 years
<Dr_Willis> callmechewy:  i cant recall seeing one in  recent history..
<UbuntuNoob> callmechewy: im making the switch right now
<hippiekiller81> Does anyone know how to resolve the bug of Grub2 finding Windows 7 twice? Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2  Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<callmechewy> Well, I haven't had a virus in 5 years on windows either
<callmechewy> that doesn't mean there's no viruses out there
<KE1HA> xangua:  see if this helps: http://aronzak.wordpress.com/2008/09/06/multiple-linux-distros-on-one-usb-drive-msramdmp/
<callmechewy> i'm just smarter than your average worm
<Dr_Willis> Windows also has a pain learnign curve.. but  you have allready learned it..
<UbuntuNoob> callmechewy: stay on top of your game then i hadnt either and i got one yesterday because i got sloppy
<callmechewy> that's true
<carbonunit> they don't write viruses for linux alot
<carbonunit> because it's harder to propagate
<carbonunit> not as many machines out in the wild
<Dr_Willis> Friend at work learned to watch out for even 'legimate' web sites..
<callmechewy> yeah, it's just like Apples
<callmechewy> there's not much of a market for viruses vs windows
<callmechewy> but there are viruses out there
<carbonunit> ok
<maco> callmechewy: not recently
<UbuntuNoob> how to i wipe my hard drive in ubuntu
<maco> callmechewy: hasnt been one in the wild for a couple years
<carbonunit> use the setup disc
<umesh> hi any help on sound card please i have yamaha sound card which is not working on Ubuntu 10.04LTS the hardware deails are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/481763/
<Dr_Willis> Is an exploit that affects 1 disrto's version of One service.. truely a 'linux' virus :)
<KE1HA> xangua:  another method: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<Dr_Willis> But the press likes to mess up all these terms.
<maco> note that i do regard viruses as a specific type of malware, not as an umbrella term though
<sinistrad> callmechewy, The reason you don't hear about virii on linux is that it's a bit pointless to write them. The filesystem permissions won't allow a normal user to run the virus in a way that can damage the system, take over it, etc. About the only thing it would be able to do is trash a home directory.
<xangua> KE1HA: the bad thing about that last one is that i need windows, or do you think it will work with wine¿
<maco> sinistrad: nice attempt at pretending to know latin, but it's viruses
<Dr_Willis> sinistrad:  and the users are good enough at doing that :)
<carbonunit> The other advantages is almost 100% of the software is free
<KE1HA> xangua:  I dint read it fully.
<carbonunit> Still... you better get used to learning your terminal
<hippiekiller81> Does anyone know how to resolve the bug of Grub2 finding Windows 7 twice? Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2  Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<Dr_Willis> hippiekiller81:  one is propberly your 'restore' partitiion so its not really a bug
<sinistrad> Maco, thanks for the lesson. I've heard it both ways over the past few decades
<carbonunit> It;s your restore partition
<carbonunit> what the Doc said
<maco> sinistrad: the dictionary wins ;-)
<KE1HA> xangua:  it just says FAT32  .. dont see where windows is involved.
<Dr_Willis> I got a new laptop - and i cant even figure out HOW to boot its restore partition..
<sinistrad> maco, =)
<Dr_Willis> but grub2 lets me boot it at least. :)
<xangua> Run MultiBootISOs-USB-Creator-v2.1.2.exe following the onscreen instructions < says KE1HA
<maco> callmechewy: if you want an overview of linux security aimed at normal folks, have a look here http://www.slideshare.net/macoafi/security-4484394
<hippiekiller81> Thats what I thought but selecting either one of them takes me into Win7
<hippiekiller81> Now I just need to find out how to remove one. I
<hippiekiller81> I'm ocd and it bothers me to hell
<KE1HA> xangua:  you mean the install, sri, though you men a windows OS, I dont see why it wouldn't work. Try, can't hurt.
<Dr_Willis> hippiekiller81: learn to get over it..
<Dr_Willis> hippiekiller81:  and red teh grub wiki pages/docs/ grub2 guide in the forums :) you edit 2 files.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KE1HA> xangua:  10.04 is supported too :-)
<FavoriteSquirrel> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hippiekiller81> Thanks. Thats what I've been reading for the past 2 hours. Nothing mentioned about multiple windows 7 options. Thats why i'm here
<hippiekiller81> thanks
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: how do i format my hard drive from ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob> ?
<FavoriteSquirrel> sorry wish i could help you
<abhijit> !gparted | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  you format a 'filesystem'  with the 'mkfs' command.. You partition a drive with fdisk into filesystems. (or gparted, or other tools)
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  gparted can do it all :)
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i partitioned it into 2 partitions but did that wipe them? if not how to i make gparted wipe them
<Dr_Willis> hippiekiller81:  personally i copy the 'stanzas' for the windows setup  from /boot/grub/grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom   edit them how i want.. then disable the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober script
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  if you repartition and reformat.. they are whiped..
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  unless you want to go to extremes..
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  for a new install you may want a / parittion, a /home parittion and a swap partition
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: im not sure how extreme is necessary, all i want to do is make sure that virus is gone.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  if you formated its gone.
<carbonunit> Yeah... Formatiing = Gone
<carbonunit> all gone
<carbonunit> heheheehehe
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: honestly i have no idea what im doing all lol i did was delete everything there and create 2 partitions
<FavoriteSquirrel> NOT THE GOAL
<FavoriteSquirrel> sorry
<FavoriteSquirrel> -caps
<FloodBot3> FavoriteSquirrel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  the automated insaller cant auto partiion and format the 'whole drive'  and you dont have to worry about it
<Dr_Willis> err 'can auto partition' :) not cant...
<carbonunit> I would just run the auto installer
<carbonunit> Doc is thinking ahead of me
<carbonunit> i give up
<FavoriteSquirrel> lol
<UbuntuNoob_> my connection keeps getting reset
<UbuntuNoob_> is it ok that they are both an ext2?
<carbonunit> I would wipe the disc Noob
<UbuntuNoob_> how would i do that?
<carbonunit> and let the Ubuntu installer do all the work
<carbonunit> what are you using now?
<UbuntuNoob> ubuntu
<carbonunit> what operating system
<UbuntuNoob> off of the cd i havent installed it yet
<UbuntuNoob> xp but i t wont boot because of a virus
<carbonunit> hmmm
<carbonunit> im an ubuntu noob too
<carbonunit> but I wiped my discs
<UbuntuNoob> the only thing i can do is boot ubuntu from the cd
<UbuntuNoob> i couldnt
<andrew_708476> I want to ask a question Im trying to install some someware onto Ubuntu and its saying there no application installed for executable files can some help me out here
<UbuntuNoob> virus came at me
<carbonunit> OK
<xangua> !wine | andrew_708476
<ubottu> andrew_708476: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<carbonunit> go system
<UbuntuNoob> k
<carbonunit> administration
<carbonunit> disc utility
<andrew_708476> ok thanks
<UbuntuNoob> right on just got it
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<Chocodum> Hello?
<carbonunit> delete the partitions you made
<carbonunit> or delete the partitions on the disc
<UbuntuNoob> ok
<carbonunit> then reboot and run the Live CD
<carbonunit> the rest is easy
<carbonunit> and get ready to pull your hair out learning the terminal
<FavoriteSquirrel> hi kim
<kim_> hi mates
<FavoriteSquirrel> hows it going?
<Chocodum> I have a question: Is there a way to upgrade verwsions of fUbuntu that is stored on a flash drive?
<kim_> quiet
<Chocodum> Oh never mind. I'll just ask again another time. Bye.
<kim_> its 8 o clock in the morning an i drank too much yesterday
<FavoriteSquirrel> its quieter tonight, yes
<FavoriteSquirrel> damn
<kuttan_> abhijeet, are you there
<UbuntuNoob> carbonunit: the terminal seems like command prompt to me
<abhinav_singh> i am watching a video on youtube....can i see in on vlc media player
<FavoriteSquirrel> yes
<kuttan_> how can I list the services which are enabled to run at run time . [ command line ]
<GuilhermeCunha> how to resolve this problem ? E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<UbuntuNoob> when installing ubuntu if i want 2 partitions, one for ubuntu and one for windows, which are the best types and what is the best mount point?
<abhinav_singh> FavoriteSquirrel please help me
<carbonunit> ahhhhh
<carbonunit> you need to install windows first Noob
<carbonunit> The terminal is a command prompt
<you-genius> someone german here ??
<carbonunit> :0)
<UbuntuNoob> well thats not gonna happen coz i dont have the disk yet
<carbonunit> I would wait
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<carbonunit> It is harder to install after the fact if you are new
<UbuntuNoob> if i have to install windows first then im gonna just not make partitions
<you-genius> thx for inf
<UbuntuNoob> ill just only run ubuntu because i have this desktop with windows
<FavoriteSquirrel> never been asked for by name like so
<carbonunit> ok
<EbanSoul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UbuntuNoob> can windows be installed after ubuntu or is it just crazy hard to do or its just impossible?
<kuttan_> how can I list the services which are enabled to run at run time . [ command line ]
<EbanSoul> sorry was looking for the command to help me learn to use irc
<UbuntuNoob> EbanSoul: irc is very simple to use, what program are you using?
<carbonunit> Its not impossible
<EbanSoul> xchat
<carbonunit> it's just more difficult
<carbonunit> I would wait if I could
<UbuntuNoob> carbonunit: then ill make it work lol ill get back on here and have someone help me i had some pros earlier
<carbonunit> o
<carbonunit> k
<IdleOne> !dualboot > UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob, please see my private message
<EbanSoul> but need to be able to read the rules on the channels and sutch . so i need to know the commands
<UbuntuNoob> how do i view a private message?
<Guest21386> which channel for kernel question ?
<FavoriteSquirrel> depends on the client i guess
<walker> What's wrong with my network manager?; I can't connect via wireless.
<rockhopper> hi
<FavoriteSquirrel> kernel
<FavoriteSquirrel> is the channel u want, Guest21386
<IdleOne> EbanSoul: /topic will show you the topic for the channel you issue the command in and there usually are links to the channel rules and other info
<Guest21386> thanks
<Guest74743> hey folks, need some help....how do we video/audio chat in ubuntu....what application supports that ? Gmail doesn't seem to be working..
<UbuntuNoob> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FavoriteSquirrel> skype
<SwedeMike> Guest74743: there is a linux plugin for google video chat now, it was released a few days back.
<maco> Guest74743: empathy or pidgin can do it for google chat account
<carbonunit> ubottu he has windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EbanSoul> Thanks IdleOne =)
<Guest74743> SwedeMike - what's that plugin ??
<carbonunit> Noob when do you get yer disc?
<IdleOne> EbanSoul: I would also suggest you read the xchat FAQ at xchat.org
<SwedeMike> Guest74743: I'd have to google to find it, I think you can do the same.
<Guest74743> Maco - Apparently, empathy keep getting disconnected every now n then...:(
<rockhopper> Is the channel quite or its my internet lag?
<IdleOne> rockhopper: little slow right now
<quibbler> Guest74743-> look here: http://digitizor.com/2010/08/20/install-gmail-video-chat-linux/
<Guest74743> SwedeMike - well, I'll do it...thank you :)
<abhijit> rockhopper, you can check your lag using /ping command
<walker> I can't connect via wireless; What's wrong with my network manager?
<SwedeMike> !details | walker
<ubottu> walker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<carbonunit> Lemme use my magic 8 ball walker... BRB
<walker> Funny, give me a sec.
<UbuntuNoob> why does my connection to freenode keep getting reset?
<carbonunit> Noob:  They lie ... it aint free
<FavoriteSquirrel> lol
<IdleOne> carbonunit: Can we keep the comical/sarcastic remarks to a minimum please.
<kuttan_> abhijit: how can I list the services which are enabled to run at run time . [ command line ]
<MarkSS> I am trying to update from CLI in Ubuntu.  I keep getting this --> http://pastebin.com/pX0MaBmD
<IdleOne> carbonunit: you might enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic
<carbonunit> I'll give it a go
<Guest21386> hi I have question related to metacity crashing - I have downloaded a latest build kernel, and I want to know how to use - having already run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<abhijit> kuttan_, dont know.
<abhijit> !startup | kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kuttan_> UbuntuNoob: is it happening for you too ? I thought my connection was flaky ..
<kuttan_> but I do have a baad connection today :(
<Guest21386> which is the right channel for me to goto, get sent away from #kernel
<kuttan_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kuttan_> !boot
<Kahlua1> Does anybody know a easy and lightweight editor in ubuntu to handle screenshots other than openoffice???
<metamemetics> is there a version\mod of the ambiance theme that displays properly when the main taskbar is left-oriented? I have a widescreen monitor so I always stick taskbars on the left instead of top
<walker> I have a router, I am dual booting(Ubuntu v.lucid 10.4, Windows 7), wireless works in Windows but not in Ubuntu. Network manager shows no wireless networks, it worked earlier today though, and i know beyond a doubt that there are wireless networks in my vicinity, and my other laptop running windows runs without mishap. This has been a problem for the past few days, i've scoured the web to no avail. Help please?
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> is there a way to make my ubuntu partition smaller so i can use it for windows?
<FavoriteSquirrel> walker you might want to try a more generic wifi channel?
<Newa> walker: what machine are you running on?
<walker> FavoriteSquirrel please elaborate?
<vegombrei> hi i need some help ... i just did a new install of the netbook edition on my sony vaio .. had a few issues but finally got it running .. i need to know if there's anything i need to update etc .. eg, apt-get or repositories like medibuntu etc .. i forgot most of the commands could someone help me out with this to get my pc upto speed
<Newa> I got one such problem fixed by installing the correct closed wireless driver from system - administration - hardware drivers
<FavoriteSquirrel> you running drweb?
<FavoriteSquirrel> nuke the site from orbit
<Newa> my laptop was then connected to the wired network so it could fetch the wireless drivers
<FavoriteSquirrel> its the only way to be sure
<FavoriteSquirrel> jk dr web is great
<Newa> vegombrei: this has medibuntu install and others in a dialog fashion, so you don't have to remember commands: http://perfectbuntu.category5.tv/
<walker> Newa presario c700, laptop, Atheros 5000 network adapter
<vegombrei> Newa: cool thanks ill look into it asap
<KE1HA> vega:  here's another post install script, does allot of stuff for you, and you can select what you want: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100820/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<KE1HA> SRI wrong Link: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<RobertSaganek_> hey does anyone know how to run blenders rendering threw the termanal
<Newa> walker: if you type lsmod | grep ath5k from the terminal, do you get any lines?
<FavoriteSquirrel> damn your links all do tht lol
<RobertSaganek_> no newa
<RobertSaganek_> hey does anyone know how to run blenders rendering threw the termanal
<KE1HA> Yeah, Im doing updates on mav, SRI abt that.
<RobertSaganek_> hey does anyone know how to run blenders rendering threw the termanal
<walker> Newa: I will try, also, if it matters i noticed through ifconfig that my link encap: is ethernet for my wlan, is that bad or normal? p.s i'm connected via wired, which works fine
<ops> pk
<Newa> walker: you'll want to check iwconfig as well
<Newa> the ethernet encapsulation sounds normal to me
<walker> Newa: yes, i got back some red ath5k's, and did a iwconfig already, what do you want from that?
<Newa> that your card is in "infrastructure" mode
<walker> Newa: , no, managed
<Newa> that's good too
<FavoriteSquirrel> lol but
<Flannel> Newa: Please don't recommend that script here (or anywhere, for that matter).  It's dangerous and technically very unsound.  Thanks.
<rxd> anyone wants to see my custom ubuntu?
<walker> Newa: haha, shucks. The fixable kind of not good?
<rxd> noone thanks hehe :)
<walker> Newa: oops, misread. I take that last statement back. Next step?
<Newa> walker: reading though here, you might want to look too: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<Newa> Flannel: hmm? it does pretty much the same thing as KE1HA's link, and the fellow hosts a known technology show providing help for ubuntu, among other things
<Flannel> Newa: It's dangerous, does things in stupid ways, and on top of that, tracks usernames and hostnames of everyone who uses it (and every time it's used).
<MuNg> i am having trouble running gparted i get this message Failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root.
<MuNg> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file, can anyone help
<FavoriteSquirrel> lol
<FavoriteSquirrel> yeah ive been running as a free shell for weeks now
<FavoriteSquirrel> oh well found the source yaddayadda
<Newa> Flannel: ok. but the ubuntu start script should be fine?
<Flannel> Newa: Which ubuntu start script?
<Newa> the one mentioned after my link: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<andrew_708476> does anyone get slow internet on Ubuntu
<rxd> sure noone wants to see my custom ubuntu?
<rww> rxd: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<KE1HA> Here Flannel http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html   the script is toard the bottom. He tells you to review the code before running, as one should do.
<rww> Newa: not particularly, no
<rxd> rww: ok official
<rww> Newa: as a general rule, script authors that aren't competent enough to know why "sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes" is a bad idea should be avoided
<maco> ugh...it determines username from $HOME instead of $USER
<maco> (they dont have to match)
<rww> I imagine there's a whole host of fun in there, I just googled for --force-yes.
<rww> s/googled/searched/
 * rww applies trademarkbleach to brain
<Flannel> rww: We're onto next script now, by the way.
<rww> Flannel: I'm aware
<rww> Flannel: they both do it.
<Flannel> rww: Ah, I hadn't gotten that far yet
<maco> yeah
<rww> rxd: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. "Look at my screenshot" is not Ubuntu support. Therefore, it doesn't belong here. It does, however, fit #ubuntu-offtopic, hence me pointing you there.
<onats> hi everyone
<onats> anyone know how to setup RAID 1 on a desktop?
<onats> i have 2 fresh 500GB HDDs and I can't install 10.04
<soreau> ! raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tarv> the clock in xubuntu live is greyed out.  how can i set it?  i've updated the system time already.
<walker_> Newa: I read through that page, I did not really fully understand the whole thing, but the bit titled "Eliminating `ath5k: unsupported jumbo` bug" was of particular interest because the net adapter used in the example is my network adapter.
<maco> Newa: that one also looks really nasty... does questionably legal things like autoaccepting a proprietary license without first displaying it to the user too
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> can i send a video file with pidgin to another user using yahoo or skype?
<TiK> heh
<TiK> why not jus use skype?
<TiK> just*
<maco> !pm | MuNg
<ubottu> MuNg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<robertzaccour> TiK, I don't know if skype or yahoo have file size limits. if skype has limits i'm down to trying yahoo to see
<robertzaccour> TiK, thats why i mentioned yahoo
<TiK> why not just run an apache2 server and give  them a weblink?
<walker_> Newa: And thanks for your help so far.
<robertzaccour> TiK, i don't know nothin about that stuff
<TiK> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get apache2
<robertzaccour> TiK, i'm basically just a bit more than a regular end user lol
<robertzaccour> TiK, how does it work?
<TiK> put the files in /var/www
<tarv> opera has a built in file server that is very easy to use.
<robertzaccour> TiK, i'm already confused lol sorry
<TiK> it installs a webserver on your machine
 * prince_jammys giggles.
<UbuntuNoob> hey i need a decent amount of help. i just installed ubuntu from a cd and i have an intel 855 video card i believe and there was some error starting the disk where i had to press a button and then enter i915.modeset=1 under some sort of command line and it would launch, but after i installed it there wasnt a way to enter that line before it tried to start and now my comp crashes every time...
<UbuntuNoob> ...it tries to start from the hard drive
<robertzaccour> tarv, how do ya use it?
<TiK> robertzaccour: you don't know apt-get ?
<robertzaccour> TiK, yes i do
<tarv> do you have opera already?
<rww> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<rww> I win.
<robertzaccour> tarv, no but i can get it
<TiK> robertzaccour: apache2 s what you want then put the files in /var/www
<robertzaccour> TiK, i don't know what you mean by put the files in /var/www
<tarv> robertzaccour, grab it and come back
<TiK> robertzaccour: the files you want too send...
<maco> robertzaccour: /var/www is a directory...
<prince_jammys> then configure apache, make sure your firewall is set up, dodge any attacks, and you're set.
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: if you happen to be here could you help by any chance?
<prince_jammys> the easiest way of getting a file to somebody.
<robertzaccour> tarv, does FF have that kind of extension?
<Guest21386> hi which forum for metacity/ati problem
<TiK> apache2 needs no real cofig you just have to forward  port and keep an eye on /var/log/apache2/access.log or whatever it is
<prince_jammys> yeah, whatever.
<tarv> robertzaccour, not that i know of in ff.  if you try opera, look for the 'unite' features.  it's very simple.
<robertzaccour> opera ain't in the repos. off to their website brb
<Newa> walker_: trying to look at their bug list - I suppose you don't have an error message to use with searching, like anything from dmesg
<UbuntuNoob> anyone have advice?
<vegombrei> hey guys how do i specify keyrings?
<rww> installing opera to send files to someone is kinda like buying a sheep to cut your grass
<Guest21386> ubuntuone to send files
<tarv> question about xubuntu from usb:  does the bios need to support boot from usb or is that a function of the usb drive?
<maco> tarv: bios
<UbuntuNoob> tarv: i believe the bios needs to support it
<MACscr> how can i find out what port #'s processes are currently listening on? lsof is giving me responses like 'TCP *:submission (LISTEN)'. I want the actual numbers, etc
<rww> tarv: bios, though different types of USB mass storage device are supported to different degrees
<rww> MACscr: sudo netstat -np --inet
<tarv> i read somewhere that some newer usb flash drives can be bootable without the bios supporting it, but i'm not sure how that would work or if it's even accurate info.
<robertzaccour> ok got opera now
<rww> MACscr: sudo is required to find out which program is using a port, -n stops it from resolving port numbers to service names, -p shows the program, --inet limits to just ports, not sockets.
<robertzaccour> tarv, i've got opera now
<tarv> robertzaccour, do you see the 'unite' button on the left hand side?
<Newa> UbuntuNoob: something like this? You can edit the kernel boot line at the first stages of booting in grub, press e http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/02/turning-off-kernel-mode-settin.html
<vegombrei> it keeps telling me error fetching keyring whats that about mate?
<MACscr> rww: it seems to only be listing ports that currently have a connection though. For example its not listing port 25, even though smtp is listening on it
<robertzaccour> a Linux browser with an EULA? lol
<robertzaccour> tarv, yes
<rww> MACscr: oh, duh, sorry. Throw -l on there too
<Newa> vegombrei: you can check the repositories that are referenced, their pages usually have keyring install command lines
<robertzaccour> tarv, setting up unite right now
<tarv> robertzaccour, all of the server features are in the 'unite' section.  i think it's probably self explanatory.  if not, ask.
<walker_> Newa: dmesg, that's something new to me, stuff comes up, a lot of stuff. I'll look for anything that looks error-message-esque
<Newa> it's not fatal but gives added security in knowing that the installed packages were made by the original software developer
<robertzaccour> tarv, oh ok thanks
<MACscr> rww: thanks for the info and explanations
<vegombrei> Newa: dude that updates giving quite a few errors .. i think my sources or something mebbe messed up
<UbuntuNoob> i tried pressing e it didnt do anything
<UbuntuNoob> i also tried to type in the same command that let me boot on the cd and it didnt do anything
<vegombrei> Newa: i just cancelled the update coz it kept failing some way .. i think i must update all my repositories first .. how do i do that?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: I'm not sure I never tried it but I noticed you can just right click any one in this room with pidgin and the menu drops with one that says send file to.  did anyone ever try that?  I never did.
<H0lyD4wg> what is the easiest way to customize my keyboard layout? (specifically, i want to put something useful on numpad level 3).
<robertzaccour> i've done it before just pictures though
<Newa> vegombrei: what kind of error messages did you get?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: so it has limits?
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, i'm not sure
<roach> can anyone help me with configuring the ldap portion for the ubuntu server
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: I just setup to send you an avi file it didn't complain
<abhijit> !layout | H0lyD4wg
<ubottu> H0lyD4wg: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<erkmaned> Hi everyone :)
<roach> hi\
<[sleepy]> Hi
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, oh ok thanks. what is it?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: looks like it might work?
<H0lyD4wg> abhijeet, that's only for switching to a layout that already exists. i want to customize my layout.
<erkmaned> roach hi :) I've a question, concerning a command-shell ^^
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, what movie is this?
<roach> anyone know anything about the server edition
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: it's avitar
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: I"m not going to send you the whole file I just wanted to try it.
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: I'm sorry it's avitar the movie in avi format that can be played in totem or any other movie player
<Joint> hey can someone assist me with this error http://pastebin.ca/1922518
<Newa> vegombrei: for instance, if you got an error about apt.last.fm, you can surf to their page and import their gpg key with this: wget -q http://apt.last.fm/last.fm.repo.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<BlueEagle> Joint: You have a version mismatch on your nVidia drivers.
<Joint> BlueEagle, how can i remove one?
<Joint> of the versions
<Joint> perhaps 173
<BlueEagle> Joint: synaptic, aptitude, apt-get
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: did you cancel the transmision?  I was about to.
<BlueEagle> Joint: Just try them and find your favorite package manager.
<Joint> BlueEagle, there was one version that it was the installer from the website
<Joint> of nvidia
<Joint> so that's why i want to remove that one
<Joint> and i just installed it using it m-a
<Joint> this version i want to remove 173.14.27
<BlueEagle> Joint: One o fthe main differences between Linux and Windows is that you rarely have to go to the vendors site to find drivers.
<Guest21386> anyone know which irc channel discusses metacity/ui/driver issues ?
<erkmaned> Here's my question: I try to re-encode all files in a directory, mp3 to mp3, by passing 192k bitrate. Here my command : ls -d *.mp3 | sed -e 's/\(.*\)\.mp3/lame --decode "&" -o "\1.wav"; rm "&"; lame --cbr -q 2 -b 192 "\1.wav" -o "&"; rm "\1.wav"/' | sh
<Joint> BlueEagle, the other version was working fine,
<Joint> so that's why
<erkmaned> Any bestter idea ? :p
<vegombrei> Newa: most of the errors are unable to lock to administrative directory
<Joint> i want to used the  other version
<BlueEagle> Joint: If you installed something that was not provided from the reposetory please read the instructions with the package you installed for information on how to remove it.
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, yes haha
<Dr_Willis> erkmaned:  make a script that does it... so its easier to see what its doing, and debug.
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, never cared to go watch avatar, looks pretty lame
<vegombrei> Newa: you think its because i installed the netbook edition of ubuntu on my laptop
<vegombrei> ?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour:  ok well if I didn't take it down I guess it could have even been restarted on failure
<Newa> shouldn't be. are you running synaptic or software sources at the same time?
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: yep, a for loop.
<erkmaned> Dr_Willis :) yeah, sure, but in one command ? :)
<Joint> it does not say nothing about removing it
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, thanks though
<Dr_Willis> erkmaned:  why does that matter?
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: for file in *.mp3; do ... whatever with "$file"; done
<erkmaned> <prince_jammys> erkmaned: yep, a for loop. <=== I've tried, but it was wrong :(
<Dr_Willis> erkmaned:  i make scripts that generate script files i can then double check and run.
<robertzaccour> tarv, how do i use unite?
<Dr_Willis> erkmaned:  parsing ls output is gernally not the best way to do that either. :)
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: just that my list was listed alphabeticle and that was on top random pick.
<Joint> i got it
<Joint> thanks u
<Joint> ;)
<erkmaned> <prince_jammys> erkmaned: for file in *.mp3; do ... whatever with "$file"; done <=== :) hum, nice... so, the "in *.mp3" will scan all file in my directory, right? :)
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, my favorite movie is a very rare one. netflix don't even have it haha
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: for file in *.mp3;; do lame --decode "$file" -o "${file%.mp3}.wav" ... etc.
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: yep. the sed thing is crazy.
<erkmaned> <Joint> i got it
<erkmaned> <Joint> thanks u
<erkmaned> <Joint> ;)
<erkmaned> * nucc1 (~fanen@41.217.204.164) a rejoint #ubuntu
<erkmaned> * aliceinwire_ (~aliceinwi@host215-113-dynamic.25-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) a rejoint #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> erkmaned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erkmaned> <erkmaned> <prince_jammys> erkmaned: for file in *.mp3; do ... whatever with "$file"; done <=== :) hum, nice... so, the "in *.mp3" will scan all file in my directory, right? :)
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: correct. you'll have to change the extension to .wav as shown.
<tarv> robertzaccour, there's a button on the left hand side.  when you click it, the server/sharing features will show.  do you see that?
<vegombrei> Newa: you wanna take a look? http://pastebin.com/cQBWkaWz
<erkmaned> <prince_jammys> erkmaned: correct. you'll have to change the extension to .wav as shown. <=== ok. Nice ^^ thanks a lot ^^
<robertzaccour> tarv, yes. is it supposed to work with avi?
<tarv> the file sharing section should work with any file, i think.
<robertzaccour> tarv, not with this avi. tried it a few minutes ago
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: welcome. #bash can assist you with details.
<erkmaned> (sorry if I don't see all messages... I'm french, thanks for your attention :))
<tarv> robertzaccour, what happened?  any message?  also, double check if a password is set, or if file sharing is set to public.
<erkmaned> prince_jammys :D Uh, really? #bash seems to be a nice helpful chan for my problem, right? :D
<robertzaccour> tarv, i'm transferring with skype. its gonna take about 30 hours it says
<erkmaned> prince_jammys (sorry for my `english', perhaps very bad, I'm french ><" !)
<tarv> yikes!
<robertzaccour> are there any upload sites i can put a movie on? i'm pretty sure its too big for youtube haha
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: your english is good. yes, #bash has useful stuff. go there and do a ''/topic''
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: yeah, plenty, e.g. rapidshare.com, and others.
<prince_jammys> then you send your friend a link to the file.
<erkmaned> prince_jammys sorry :-/ new at irc, what is a `/topic' ? :-O
<Newa> vegombrei: this should fix it. Close synaptic package manager and other programs related to installing software, such as software sources and try again: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html
<robertzaccour> prince_jammys, whats e.g.?
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: type it here: /topic
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: for example\
<robertzaccour> prince_jammys, oh ok thanks
<g0tcha> does ubuntu sever 10.4 has a firewall enabled by default?
<rww> ubottu: firewall | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<rww> g0tcha: and no, it's not enabled by default
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: it shows you the stuff in the irc channels 'topic' message, which is often useful links.
<robertzaccour> prince_jammys, max is 500MB and mine is 4 times that size
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: split it
<erkmaned> prince_jammys ><" 'doesn't work: I need to be a op :-/
<erkmaned> lol
<g0tcha> rww, thanks for the links.. will keep them so i can refer to them later.. but how do i make sure there is no firewall running?
<tarv> robertzaccour, do you know how to create torrents?  that might be an easy solution.
<robertzaccour> prince_jammys, how?
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: split -b NUMBEROFBYTES yourfile
<robertzaccour> prince_jammys, i'm confused already
<sacarlson> g0tcha: no as far as I know the firewall is disabled in ubuntu 10.04 but your adsl router will probly be set to only allow outgoing initial conections.
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: first, figure out how big you want each chunk to be.
<walker_> Newa: I found no error code, and just to clarify again, it says disconnected under wireless networks.
 * erkmaned 私はＩＲＣが好きです ^^
<prince_jammys> robertzaccour: let's say 400000 bytes. so in a terminal ''split -b 400000 /path/to/your/file''
<walker_> Newa: but no option to connect to anything
<robertzaccour> how do i make a torrent?
<ubuntu_lucid> why this channel didnt work yesterday ?
<erkmaned> prince_jammys :) so... I'm going to go out. Thanks for all ^^ have a nice day!
<prince_jammys> erkmaned: welcome.
<prince_jammys> ubuntu_lucid: religious holiday.
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: you can setup a torrent for send or recieve with vuze
<robertzaccour> vuze.com?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: vuze is a program torrent client can be installed with apt-get install vuze
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, oh ok thanks
<Newa> walker_: did you see any "unsupported jumbo" messages there?
<robertzaccour> will vuze automatically give me the link?
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: are you sending the file or is someone comeing to pick it up?  if the last then you will have to setup your router to nat forward to you local IP address.
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, i'm sending a file
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: just one file?
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, yes just 1 4GB file
<walker_> Newa: No, and I looked pretty thoroughly, is there not a search for the console, that would make it easier for me to say definitively.
<robertzaccour> skype is transferring it at around 50kb/s now
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: what was wrong with the first method just send it with pidgin?  what do they have on there side windows?
<robertzaccour> and i have a 10MB connection
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, for some reason i can't. the selection in the menu is grayed out
<robertzaccour> the send file i mean
<robertzaccour> i tried drag and drop but nope
<Newa> walker_: in system - administration - log file viewer there should be one
<g0tcha> sacarlson, hmm this is weird.. i installed Redmine and it requires port 3000, when i ssh to my ubuntu server and i use lynx to go to localhost:3000 it works fine, but on my pc's browser i get connection timed out
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: we were using all the bandwidth I had when we tested it at 100kb/sec
<tarv> robertzaccour, 10mb is your down, what's the up?
<robertzaccour> tarv, 1 or 2
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: oh I don't know what I have installed then that makes it work.  I'll take a look at my plugins
<abhi> hello there i am using ubuntu 10.04, after starting up & login sound, my system remains idle for 10-15 seconds then shows up the desktop. i am using only ubuntu, no other OSes. how to make it start faster?
<tarv> robertzaccour, if your service is any kind of normal, i wouldn't expect to maintain an upspeed anywhere near 1 or 2mb.
<abhi> please help
<mitiora> any one know why when i try to send or receive files using pidgin, it failed in the middle of process?
<walker_> Newa: No such error message in the log, even double checked.
<tarv> mitiora, messengers haven't been very reliable for me with file sharing, especialy big fies.
<sacarlson> g0tcha: are they on the same network?  both on local lan?
<abhi> hardware configuration is intel dual core, 1gb ram, 160 gb sata hdd
<robertzaccour> tarv i know. i used to hae a 5MB connection but i realized when i upgraded to 10 that the higher it is the percentage of maximum is always higher
<g0tcha> sacarlson, yes, i ssh to the server from this pc to it fine
<sacarlson> g0tcha: oh you need to put the address of your computer not local:3000 you need something like 192.168.2.234:3000
<robertzaccour> tarv, for ex. 3.5/5MB is lower than 9.2/10MB (fairly accurate comparison)
<mitiora> tarv, oh, ok thanx
<g0tcha> sacarlson, yeah ofcourse, in my pc browser im using the ip of ubuntu server and port 3000
<g0tcha> just like you said
<sacarlson> g0tcha: oh and you want to ssh?
<g0tcha> sacarlson, hmm no.. i want to open it from my pc browser using ubuntu ip:3000 but like i said i cant do that
<g0tcha> keeps pinging out
<abhi> hello there i am using ubuntu 10.04, after starting up & login sound, my system remains idle for 10-15 seconds then shows up the desktop. i am using only ubuntu, no other OSes. how to make it start faster? hardware configuration is intel dual core, 1gb ram, 160 gb sata hdd, please help
<tarv> robertzaccour and g0tcha, someone here suggested apache earlier for file sharing.  if you put in a little time learning it, that's probably the best option out there.
<sacarlson> g0tcha: I'm not familure with redmine.  is that like a web host like apache2?
<g0tcha> tarv, i dont know what does that got to do with me?
<sacarlson> g0tcha: oh you can't even ping your ubuntu server from your pc?  ping 192.168.2.123 ?
<g0tcha> sacarlson, its like a web interface
<g0tcha> i can ping it fine heheh
<Newa> walker_: this looks like a solution, although it will require compiling a new wireless driver and possibly blacklisting your current ath5k
<Newa> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=10470
<g0tcha> i just said i can ssh to it..
<robertzaccour> tarv, got a lot goin on much of the time. is it easy?
<Newa> but I'd get a second opinion from a wireless support channel before doing the steps
<sacarlson> g0tcha: well try apache2  that I can help you with.  it works very good for me to web host.
<abhi> any help regarding this is very much appreciated
<g0tcha> sacarlson, dude, it has nothing to do with web hosting, Redmine uses Apache2 anyways, only difference is it uses its own port
<g0tcha> my problem is not being able to access ubuntu server through a certain port
<walker_> Newa: do know any good wireless support channels?
<g0tcha> when localy i can access that port fine
<tarv> robertzaccour, it's not brain surgery, but it's not 123.
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  you mean after you login at teh GDM screen it takes 15+ sec for gnome to actually startup?
<sacarlson> g0tcha: oh ok the pastbin me the /etc/apache2  config files
<abhi> yes
<robertzaccour> tarv, installing now
<abhi> i see only startup screen and the mouse pointer only
<abhi> for 15 secs
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  so... the issue is? :) ive never really counte how long this older pc takes.. Oh.. GNOME dosent actually start? or what exactly?
<abhi> yes gnome starts up but takes more than the actual time
<g0tcha> sacarlson, dude, youre missing the point.. apache is not the problem :/
<robertzaccour> tarv, where is it saved at by default?
<g0tcha> apache is working fine
<Newa> walker_: after a few links, this seems like up-to-date info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<sacarlson> g0tcha: so you think redmine setup a firewall?
<g0tcha> sacarlson, do you mind if i private msg you?
<sacarlson> g0tcha: sure
<abhi> i have upgraded the system to faster hardware, still it takes so long, ubuntu starts up quicker on my brother's laptop
<abhi> dr. willis: any help regarding this is appreciated
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  other then disable some startuping up  things in gnome. no idea. Ive never really worried about the time it takes to boot up or startup. when i have 5+ week uptimes
<Newa> walker_: try #linux-wireless
<tarv> robertzaccour, i'm a windoze user, lol, part time linuxer, i.e., i'm not the guy to be asking about apache in linux.
<walker_> Newa: thanks, i'll give it a try, after i head over to that channel, thanks for the help!
<mario_> Hello
<robertzaccour> I honestly don't do much CLI. Repos is as deep as I usually wanna go haha
<linux_inferno> Hey
<abhijeet> abhi: is your ubuntu fresh install? also check top
<robertzaccour> .sh files are nice for themes
<mario_> are the dependencies with ubuntu-xen-desktop broken in lucid?
<robertzaccour> got one that looks like Mac OS X
<robertzaccour> prefer the default theme though
<abhi> dr. willis: i have recomended ubuntu to many sales professionals on their laptops bcoz it takes very short time to startup and shutdown, it is taking more time on my system itself, that is why i am concerned about this problem
<mario_> i cant install it due to dependency problems
<abhi> yes, it is a fresh installation
<bai> christ, is it even possible to touch a running ubuntu system without breaking pulseaudio in some way?  who decided this shit was ready for prime time?
<linux_inferno> So I did something stupid. I set up a netboot machine and forgot the password. How can I change it? The grub trick obviously doesn't work because it is net booting.
<linux_inferno> Can anyone assist?
<abhijeet> abhi: try to find out which processes are currently running and if any of them if not needed then kill them and check the startup applications as mentioned by dr. willis.
<romankrv> Hi. What I can get folder structure. what comand is ?
<tarv> lol @ bai - pulse
<coobra> hello my ibm x60s gets hot with ubuntu what can i do to fix that ?
<bai> I went through all the shit to make it work, and then an apt-get upgrade broke it all
<abhi> abhijeet: yes i have done this task before as per advised by dr.willis
 * erkmaned has a solution to uninstall ubuntu =) !!! 2 step :) very quickly, without errors :D !!!
<abhijeet> coobra, have u tried lm-sensor to find out which component is getting hot?
<bai> now it's bitching that it's getting "connection refused" errors even though pulseaudio is running
<coobra> abhijeet:  hmms nice idea
<abhijeet> coobra, that will help u resolve the issue faster..
<abhi> abhijeet: still it is taking time, process indicator of the cpu also doesnot blink during this time
<abhijeet> abhi: is ur pc is stand alone or trying to get internet connection during the gnome setting?
<abhijeet> abhi: oops..
<sebwolf> hey
<sebwolf> i have a problem with mounting my hard disk
<abhi> i have internet connection but how can i see whether it is trying to connect to internet or not?
<sebwolf> maybe you can help me?
 * erkmaned first step: check if all partitions (e.g. jokers for boot) are avaiable :) run sudo fdisk on /dev/sda (or everyelse desk if isn't good)... Second step : run : sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/def/sda bs=404 count=1 !!! Just to replace the mbr by the first one (whih is the original mbr) :)
<abhijeet> abhi: so when u boot u r machine it is automatically got connected or u have to manually connect it..
<abhi> it doesnot show the booting processes, rather shows only the blank screen
<erkmaned> what do you think 'bout my solution ? ^^
<abhi> it gets connected automatically
<linux_inferno> Can anyone help me salvage my install??!? I forgot the password. It's a net booting system and I have access to the root folder but when I try to chroot and use passwd I get an error
<abhi> i used wired broadband
<abhijeet> abhi, can u just once turn of the broadband and try to boot.. it is just guess..
<abhijeet> abhi, debugging such issue is just hit and trial...
<abhi> abhijeet: yes sir, i have tried this option also but in vain..
<abhijeet> abhi,  i have not seen such issue on ubuntu
<abhi> abhijeet:i am also experiencing first time
 * erkmaned I've a solution to uninstall ubuntu properly :) (and grub) 1st step: check if all partitions (e.g. jokers for boot) are avaiable :) run sudo fdisk on /dev/sda (or everyelse desk if isn't good)... 2nd step : run : sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/def/sda bs=404 count=1 !!! Just to replace the mbr by the first one (whih is the original mbr) :)
<erkmaned> How do you think 'bout my solution? :)
<Gnea> erkmaned: who asked for it?
<Seveas> erkmaned, didn't know syslinux shipped that mbr
<Seveas> decent solution
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how it can legally ship a windows mbr...
<rww> jussi: oops, sorry, I left as you replied. Thanks.
<sacarlson> linux_inferno: I guess I could try.  do you have any logins on that machine that you do know the password?
 * erkmaned one moment : AFK
<Gnea> !afk | erkmaned
<ubottu> erkmaned: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rww> Gnea: that message relates to automated away messages, which I doubt that was.
<jussi> rww: np
<erkmaned> Gnea :-/ sorry, new at irc...
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, iirc the "windows mbr" isn't really windows specific but a generic mbr that simply tries to boot from each disk in order. It may not even be (c)msft :)
<abhijeet> abhi, this is the first time u are installing the 10.4 on this system?
<rww> ubottu: tell abhijeet about u
<ubottu> abhijeet, please see my private message
<erkmaned> Seveas :) you didn't know 'bout what? (sorry, simple english please, I'm french)
<abhi> no, i have installed it before more than five times
<erkmaned> ubottu :-/ sorry, new at irc ('bout flood)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Gnea wishes his system would stop freezing
<abhi> i also have an error after booting that plymouth stopped unexpectedly
<abhi>  plymouth stopped unexpectedly
<Gnea> it always freezes during stupid things, like playing a game or watching a movie
<Gnea> I've checked the ram with memtest86+, it's fine. All fans are working, nothing is overheating.
<Gnea> I've looked over the motherboard, all circuits are intact, nothing has blown.
<Gnea> and nothing ever gets logged
<Seveas> Gnea, sounds like video card (drivers) badness
<abhi> after starting up, system runs brilliantly fast, shutdown time is just 3 seconds
<Gnea> Seveas: it's a brand new nvidia fx 5600 with latest 10.04 drivers
<abhi> i have done all the workout from my side
<Gnea> I had to replace the previous video card as it had a dying fan that made it sound pretty bad
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  heh - I got one old box here  for some reaon from power up/post to GRUB menu takes like 120+sec... never have figured out why,.
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  and how long exactly does it take to go from GDM to GNOME ?
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, to learn to relax :)
<Dr_Willis> Seveas:  i may be due to the 5+ HD's i got in the box. :)
<abhi> 15 seconds
<ouyes> hi all how to adjust the time according to a standerd time system ?
<Gnea> Seveas: here's the funny thing - when it crashes, it hardlocks HARD - can't sysrq-B out of it, have to manually reset or power off/power on. on top of that, the 'caps lock' and 'scroll lock' LEDs blink consistantly.
<Seveas> Gnea, ok, that's kernel panic
<Gnea> yes.
<Gnea> that much is obvious
<Gnea> but WHY?!
<Seveas> it panics because you scared it
<Gnea> :)
<tensorpudding> most kernel panics should give you a trace, shouldn't they
<tensorpudding> ?
<Seveas> tensorpudding, not if they already lost contact with the disks
<Gnea> is this a new feature I'm unaware of?
<billy> Gnea: how long did you run the mem test for?
<Seveas> !info kerneloops
<ubottu> kerneloops (source: kerneloops): kernel oops tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Gnea> billy: long enough.
<tensorpudding> the only kernel panics that i've had after booting was complete were due to hardware instabilities, and that was a while ago
<abhi> it is configured to sign in automatically, i had made it to ask password, after entering password, it used to take 15 seconds for showing the desktop up
<Seveas> Gnea, install that ---^ and see if you get something
<Gnea> walked away for about an hour, came back, it was still scanning
<billy> Gnea: you mean more than 4 hours?
<Seveas> Gnea, one hour of memtest is nothing
<Seveas> try leaving it running overnight
<Gnea> I could try that
<Gnea> but I'll give this oops thing a shot
<tensorpudding> panics are about as uncommon as the screen of death nowadays
<Gnea> I also found this...
<Gnea> !info linux-crashdump
<ubottu> linux-crashdump (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel crashdump setup for the latest generic kernel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<rww> "Only available for... all" :\
<Gnea> Seveas: I'm installing both of these
<abhi> dr. willis: i have seen ubuntu booting faster on a 1.6GHz pentium M processer while my system(2.6 dual core) takes longer! :-)
<ouyes> how to adjust my system time according to a network time system, so my time is precise
<rww> ouyes: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<rww> ouyes: or, to have it done automatically every so often, sudo apt-get install ntp
<abhi> dr. willis:, abhijeet: any way, sirs, i will fix this issue as soon as possible and inform you, thanks for your co-ordination and time, have a great time!
<Gnea> well, it just did it again
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> fail-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481806/
<ouyes> rww, thanks
<colinjw> anyone here?
<ouyes> rww, is it automatically? how often?
<rootEth> no
 * Gnea proceeds to submit a bug
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rootEth> it's an empty room colinjw
<ouyes> colinjw, a lot of guys here
<colinjw> ok
<ouyes> colinjw, a lot of good guys
<colinjw> cheers
<rootEth> 1233 of us
<colinjw> right
<rww> ouyes: no idea
<colinjw> I have been looking around trying to find a way to get my plustek optibook 3600 working with Ubuntu 10.04.
<colinjw> can anyone help?
<ouyes> just install
<colinjw> I have asked around but
<colinjw> yes?
<raven> anything like pastebin for images?
<colinjw> pastebin?
<psycho_oreos> imagebin
<brontoeee> raven, google for image bin
<Gnea> raven: http://imgur.com
<colinjw> can't get ubuntu to recognise the scanner though
<colinjw> through xsane
<ouyes> sudo apt-get install ntp, then the time will be automatically adjusted , but how often ?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  proberly set in a ntp config
<Dr_Willis> how often are you n eeding it adjusted?
<ouyes> Dr_Willis,  every time I boot in to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> it may do that allready
<brontoeee> ouyes, dead battery?
<Dr_Willis> or whenever the service starts it should check teh time servers.
<colinjw> doesn anyone know about the optibook 3600?
<Dr_Willis> or is that the ntpclient.. i forget now.
<ouyes> brontoeee, what you mean?
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, but how to know this for sure?
<Dr_Willis> ntpdate - client for setting system time from NTP servers
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  check the ntpdate man pages/docs..
<ouyes> brontoeee, no the battery is as good as always
<Dr_Willis> ntp is a time SERVER i belive.
<Dr_Willis> ntp - Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<Dr_Willis> If you want to just set your pc - it just needs the client.
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, that is it  thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info ntpdate
<ubottu> ntpdate (source: ntp): client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.4p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 66 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Dr_Willis> I thought ntpdate was installed by default.  dosent the installer even ask to auto sync? i forget :)
<rww> ntpdate is installed by default. ntp isn't.
<rww> in general, if you have persistant clock drift, you want ntp.
<Dr_Willis> I had a laptop once where the clock ran like 10x faster then normal. :) the seconds would fly by...
<Dr_Willis> A Bios update fixed that. :)
<ubuntu_lucid> does anyone know why i have to restart udev everytime i boot up lucid? if i dont restart, it use 20% of the cpu and when i restart udev the cpu is going straight away to 0. i checked top and before i restart udev there are app like udisk xorg volume control etc that use my cpu and just when i restart udev everything is going to 0.
<ubuntu_lucid> is there any solution to it ?
<Dr_Willis> other then restarting it in rc.local ? ;)
<rww> ouyes: If your clock is wrong every time you start Ubuntu, it's probably because 1) you're dual booting with Windows, and Windows fails at knowing what UTC is, or 2) your CMOS battery (which doesn't equal your laptop battery) is dead.
<mirman> !list
<abhi> i am continuously getting a log-in message box when ever i am running firefox, persistently and a google search pointed that the particular port number is used by couchdb. the message is A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:33388. The site says: "administrator". any idea?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ouyes> rww,  1) you are so smart
<Dr_Willis> dont forget differnt timezones..  Ive had that issue befor also.. windows was est, ubuntu was some other one.
<rww> ouyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<Dr_Willis> I live in Indiana - our Time Zones are total chaos.
<rww> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu stores the system clock in UTC by default, like every other sane operating system out there. Guess which operating system doesn't.
<mirman> ciao a tutti
<rww> ubottu: it | mirman
<ubottu> mirman: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mirman> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubuntu_lucid> <Dr_Willis> <rww> it is  new laptop and the battery is not dead second yup i dual boot win 7 and lucid so how to sort it out ? i mean i dotn want to restart udev everytime i boot up
<abhi> <rrw>
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_lucid:   it would be an interesting test to see if the issue also happens in 10.10 alphas - If it does. definatly file a bug on it.. proberly worth filing a bug on it anyway. (or checking for preexisting bugs reports)
<student> 你說啥
<student> 說啥
<soupdragon> well will ubuntu work on  Mac Pro 1,1 early 2006 ?
<mirman> grazie
<sacarlson> ubuntu_lucid: does this same problem with udev also happen with a boot from a lucid install cd?
<soupdragon> how can I get it to work
<syymren> hi
<soupdragon> hi
<agus> anyone can help me
<rww> ubuntu_lucid: I wasn't sending that to you, hence your name not being at the front of the message :\
<student> nnel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<student> * #ubuntu 的話題由 Pici 於 Thu Aug 19 03:01:26 2010 設定
<student> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<student> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot3> student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agus> my network manager cannot detect modem
<agus> I used ubuntu 9.10
<ouyes> is there any virtual machine tools  to recommend?
<GG__> agus: you use ubuntu on vm?
<agus> sometimes I use usb_modeswitch, but I have to create new profile on modem broadband mobile
<sacarlson> ouyes: I like virtualbox  works good for me on 10.04
<agus> no, I use ubuntu installed on hard disk
<GG__> agus: i use virtualbox with 10,04 and faced same problem then i did http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<GG__> agus: you can give it a try
<agus> I cannot installed ubuntu 10.04, my notebook does not support
<DasEi> agus: kinda notebook ?
<agus> I use notebook zyrex
<nsaw> hi
<DasEi> agus: zyrex I don't know, specs ?
<agus> dual core, vga: sismedia
<nsaw> Is there a tool which is able to recursive shrink all pictures in a directory (including subdirs). (Filesize)
<DasEi> agus: ic, did you try with the alternate installer ? which OS are you currently speaking from ?
<Gnea> okay, report filed.
<erUSUL> nsaw: you can use shelll tools + convert of mogrify from imagemagik
<erUSUL> nsaw: shrink == resize?
<Gnea> Seveas: also, found a post that says to try turning off ACPI if it's not used (it's not) so I did, seeing if that will help
<dam_switch> bonjour a tous, j'ai un souci sur le terminal ! gedit, fonctionne sudo gedit aussi, mais lorsque je suis en root (sudo -i) j'ai un message d erreur avec gtk-warning
<agus> I have tried both live cd and alternate, screen doesnot work properly
<rww> ubottu: fr | dam_switch
<ubottu> dam_switch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nsaw> erUSUL: yes i want all picturs to a size of 100kb
<erUSUL> nsaw: but how do you plan to do it? resizing them to say, half its high and width ?
<Quatar[it]away> I use ubuntu 10.04 i386, and the gnome-panel as usual. Gnome panel is not "extended", so it fills only the space which is needed by the icons. But it often forget to refresh (i.e. my clock is now showing the time of one hour ago), unless i open an other applications which affect (and enlarge) the notification area: when the panel has to change size, it finally refreshes. That "freezing" happens very often, but n
<Quatar[it]away> ways. It happens with both my panels, and it happens since april. I have already tried with new panels, it always happens.
<erUSUL> nsaw: changing the image format?
<DasEi> agus: so it installs, but you get problems with x just, tried to reconfigure graphics after a full upgrade ?
<nsaw> erUSUL: that is exactly my problem, my target is to reduce the filesize. I tried it with convert -geometry but not all pictures have the same resolution
<nsaw> so I shrink pictures again  which are already small .
<erUSUL> nsaw: convert/mogrify -resize 50% ?
<agus> I dont want to take risk by installing ubuntu 10.04, because there are many application on my notebook
<erUSUL> nsaw: what format are the pictures? jpeg ?
<nsaw> jpg
<nsaw> yes
<nsaw> i have some pics in raw format too but they are not important yes
<nsaw> yet
<nsaw> i know that some websites are ables to shink pictures to a predefined filesize, but i dont know the algorythm behind that
<ouyes> sacarlson, "The virtual machine window is optimized to work in 32 bit color mode but the virtual display is currently set to 16 bit."when I try to install windows xp 32-bit
<Quatar[it]away> flickr use imagemagick suite.
<nsaw> therefor i thought that there are maybe tools which can do that
<ouyes> ouyes, how to know my ubuntu is not 64 bit ?
<sacarlson> ouyes: I always just say ok to that
<erUSUL> nsaw: i do not know either...
<ouyes> sacarlson, non-bootable disk
<ouyes> sacarlson, "non-bootable disk"
<nsaw> i know imagemagick but I have no Idea how to do that what I want with it. Sure I can resize each picture until it matches the target but I am not gonna to do this 20000 times ;)
<nsaw> no problem
<sacarlson> ouyes: so you using a real cd?
<nsaw> maybe i need to script it then for my self
<ouyes> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> ouyes: why no use the iso file?
<ouyes> sacarlson, how to use a iso file ?
<ouyes> sacarlson, I use the tool virtualbox ose
<sacarlson> ouyes: in storage setup change cd to the iso file that you want to install in the machine you are creating
<nsaw> brb
<sacarlson> ouyes: I use the virtualbox deb install from the sun site.  not sure that would mater for this.
<ouyes> sacarlson, no that option in storage setup
<tarv> i restarted xfce panel to update my clock, which worked, but  i got some error messages.  should i restart x instead?
<sacarlson> ouyes: well this isn't the version I use but I found this http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentt/416553085/
<hal> does anyone know where the setting is, that controls whether a running application appears on the panel?  What I want is to be able to move apps to different virtual desktops, and for them only to appear on that desktop's panel
<erUSUL> hal: is the window list. in its preferences you can configure wether you want all apps to appear in all desktops or viceversa
<tarv> ought oh, xfce disappeared.  now what?
<hal> erUSUL: thank you for the response, but where are those settings, please?
<Quatar[it]away> have anyone of you ever managed with a freezing gnome-panel? i mean responsive, functioning, but not refreshing its graphics (the clock goes on, but always shows the same time as one hour ago, network manager works, but always shows it's disconnected...). It happens with not-extended panel, until i enlarge it (i.e. calling an application which notificates in the notification area)
<erUSUL> hal: right click on the left side window list
<Fudge> anyone know how to tell 'links' how to enter a username into an edit field? key-stroke?
<hal> erUSUL: ok, I hate the preferences now. Thank you.  But I have "Show windows from current workspace" enabled, but this does not have any effect
<hal> erUSUL: sorry, I meant *have*!
<sacarlson> Quatar[it]away: I have had small parts of my screen turn black until I put something over it so it rewrote the pixals.  it was in the video driver.
<erUSUL> hal: Works Here (tm)
<Quatar[it]away> sacarlson: you fixed?
<hal> erUSUL: so when you change to another workspace, your panel is completely clear?
<sacarlson> Quatar[it]away: I think it was an old s3 video card.  I was able to make it work when I set it to run in vesa mode but that's slow for video
<erUSUL> hal: correct
<hal> hmm , that's really annoying - it doesn't work on mine  :(
<Quatar[it]away> sacarlson: thx anyway
<sacarlson> Quatar[it]away: I think I later went to the #s3 guys and they gave me some code that also made it better.
<ouyes> how to know my ubuntu is not 32 -bit?
<hal> erUSUL: ok, I changed the settings and then changed them back again, and now it works. I wonder if it will persist after a reboot
<hal> thank you for your help erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> ouyes: uname -m
<erUSUL> hal: no problem
<ouyes> erUSUL, x86_64
<erUSUL> ouyes: that's 64 bits
<ouyes> erUSUL, what is the output for 32 bits?
<erUSUL> ouyes: i686
<Fudge> an 8kb kernel?
<Fudge> :p
<ouyes> how to enable iso support for virtualbox ose?
<sacarlson> ouyes: so your sure it's not supported on ose?  then install the one from sun it's just a deb file
<sacarlson> ouyes: I think I moved to the non ose for the samba support that seemed to be missing also in ose.
<ouyes> sacarlson, where is it ? give me a url will you?
<sacarlson> ouyes: I guess oricle has it now. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ouyes> I am so stupid,
<sacarlson> ouyes: why do you say that?
<ouyes> ask stupid questions, just ask google  first , ask stupid questions will waste people's time , but not for google, google will always have time
<sacarlson> sometimes you get pointed in a total different direction if you ask 1300 people they might come up with a total different thought doesn't hurt to ask.
<MACscr> um, there is a limit to ext3 to 32k files per folder, right? what happens if there are more?
<red2kic> MACscr: The hard drive explodes!
<ibrahim-kasem> hello amy
<MACscr> well i have one with 35k and im just curious if its going to cause performance issues because of that
<nisstyre65> MACscr: I seriously doubt it would cause performance issues if it isn't already
<nisstyre65> just don't go over the limit?
<MACscr> well there has to be somethign going on if there is a limit
<davide_> giustizia privata
<MACscr> its already over
<nisstyre65> MACscr: I have no idea why that limit exists so...
<red2kic> MACscr: Upgrade to ext4 at least?
<alex88> i've to install libcupsys2 that's required by a deb that i have to install..it's provided virtually by libcups2, how can i say dpkg that it has to install libcups2?
<ouyes> sacarlson, you goto system tools and virtual machine manage?
<MACscr> lol, you cant just upgrade to ext4
<nisstyre65> yeah MACscr is right
<red2kic> nisstyre65: For long time, there always were limitations on file systems.
<erUSUL> MACscr: lots of files in a dir will allways have a performance hit.
<cesc> hi all. When you connect to a url, how can I see the middle websites that you are redirected to before reaching the final destination? Maybe from terminal window?
<nisstyre65> cesc: use a browser that doesn't follow http redirects?
<nisstyre65> curl doesn't follow redirects
<sacarlson> ouyes: let me check
<tarv> i think i crashed x or gnome.  all i have now is this window.  alt-ctrl-backspace did not restart the window manager.  what can i do without restarting the system?
<nisstyre65> tarv: try startx
<red2kic> tarv: ALT+F2 -- Something shows up?  Try typing "metacity --replace"
<cesc> nisstyre65, OK this is an option... but it must be a way to see those intermediate sites where you are redirected when trying to reach a website.
<nisstyre65> cesc: your browser is designed to follow http redirects without you noticing...so you need something that doesn't follow it, or something to monitor http requests/responses and tell you
<sacarlson> ouyes: after I create the machine I select it and goto storage and seteup ide find cd that is empty on mine to start and change that to be an iso file
<cesc> nisstyre65, thanks for your info.
<tarv> nisstyre65, it spat an error.  red2kic, it wouldn't run.
<nisstyre65> tarv: what was the error when you ran 'startx' ?
<tarv> nisstyre65, 'server is already active for display 0'
<ouyes> sacarlson, how you goto from the menu?
<ouyes> sacarlson, you goto system tools and virtual machine manage?
<nisstyre65> tarv: that means xorg is already running
<nisstyre65> ps aux | grep xorg will give you the PIDs
<ibrahim-kasem> what is the latest kernel realease for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jrib> ibrahim-kasem: packages.ubuntu.com can say
<davide_> mp3
<tarv> nisstyre65, what could be my problem here?  i restarted xfce-panel to get my clock to update, which caused my crash.
<red2kic> !info linux-image | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ibrahim-kasem> jrib, thank you
<nisstyre65> tarv: can you paste the output of 'ps aux' to pastebin.com and link it here?
<nisstyre65> or is that not possible with just the terminal?
<tarv> nisstyre65, if it is, i don't know how, lol.  i screwed the pooch.
<sacarlson> ouyes: how to run virtualbox ?  yes Applications>system tools>oracle vm virtualbox
<nisstyre65> tarv: might be able to do it, one sec
<waka> vbox has no future i guess
<VP> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Milos__SD> Hi. Is there a way to run tvtime over ssh X forwarding?
<red2kic> Heh.
<sacarlson> ouyes: I don't see vitualmachine manage  you might have a new copy than me
<l_r> what is the name of the application for recording the desktop while zooming part of it for example?
<waka> i just removed  all vbox packages form my rig
<waka> the vbox-ose can't run a 64-bit guest
<aruntomar> hi! the screen goes to power saving mode after i install the nvidia driver for my nvidia gt9400 card
<red2kic> !screencasts | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sint_holo> could anyone recommend a very good tftp setup document?
<ikonia> sint_holo: wiki.ubuntu.com has some solid guides on it
<ouyes> sacarlson, forget it  I will use my way to get through
<aruntomar> sint_holo, u need tftp for pxe boot or for other purpose
<VP> Was installing PHPMyadmin and MySql server.
<VP> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<zap85> using ubuntu version  10.04, the network-admin does not have connections tab
<sint_holo> for pxe boot problem is if the pxe is up the internet connection will not give dhcp and internet connection to the ubuntu net install image
<zap85> does anyone know where I can configure my wifi connections ?
<ikonia> sint_holo: that's right yes, you cant pxe boot over your ISP
<VP> It was thru Synaptic
<VP> Pl help
<ikonia> VP: purge the package and re-install it
<nisstyre65> tarv: not possible with pastebin, but might be with another paste site...
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  you dont need to instal lsome extra drivers for your wireless card do you?
<sint_holo> ikonia: so i need a full image to serve up not the net install
<aruntomar> sint_holo, for pxe boot, basically u should should have 2 machines, 1 will be ur pxe boot/install server and other will be the machine that u want to install
<sacarlson> ouyes: it's all setup in the gui in the Details tab select Storage  that brings up a window were I select the IDE Controller, select the  cd icon at the end of the CD/DVD device select the file icon to pick the iso file.
<ikonia> sint_holo: you can use a net install, but you have to boot locally for that
<sint_holo> two machines check
<aruntomar> sint_holo, install the tftpd-hpa and tftp-hpa packages from the repo on the server machine
<kent> J
<ouyes> sacarlson, I am now using the cd-rom to install it, what is host key?
<VP> ikonia: which to purge, phpmyadmin or mysql?
<aruntomar> sint_holo, it'll create /var/lib/tftpboot directory
<ikonia> VP: the one that failed
<sacarlson> ouyes: host key?  oh that's a window thing
<VP> ikonia: and how?
<aruntomar> sint_holo, copy ur net install image to that tftpboot dir
<sint_holo> arunto i have the packages its only when the net image tries to set up networking it fails
<ikonia> VP: open the package manager, search for the package, and click purge
<VP> ikonia: Thanx. Trying...
<aruntomar> sint_holo, do you have a local dhcp server in ur network
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a virtualbox system image allready made up for pxe serving..
<zap85> lspci | grep Network shows "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)"
<ikonia> sint_holo: what's the issue with just installing from the normal cd ?
<sint_holo> yes dhcp3
<zap85> does this mean my network driver is working
<sacarlson> ouyes:  I don't have any micrsoft windows keys sorry.
<zap85> ?
<tarv> nisstyre65, http://pastebin.ca/1922563
<Dr_Willis> zap85:   lspci showing a device.. does not mean its working..
<aruntomar> sint_holo, i believe u r behind nat and u have a private network, if not, then u should have 2 lan card in ur machine, 1 for wan & 1 for lan access
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  did you run the 'hardware-drivers' tool in thye system menu yet?
<zap85> Dr_Willis does that mean the drivers are correct
<zap85> no
<ikonia> aruntomar: please talk in clear english, not text speak, like U R  and "ur card"
<sint_holo> aruntu ohh noo 1 is laptop other is net top what about virtual interfaces
<nisstyre65> tarv: okay sweet
<erUSUL> zap85: System>Admin...>Hardware drivers
<nisstyre65> tarv: ubuntu    2693  0.0  0.7  69952 15432 ?        S    Aug19   0:20 xfdesktop
<nisstyre65> that is probably the problem
<nisstyre65> try doing "sudo kill -9 2693"
<nisstyre65> and then 'startx'
<tarv> nisstyre65, i'm running xubuntu live
<nisstyre65> tarv: ah okay
<zap85> erUSUL: thanks. will try that out.
<nisstyre65> well, you said you killed xorg and were in a terminal
<nisstyre65> *was
<aruntomar> sint_holo, ok, tell me the steps you performed and till what steps you succeeded, kindly let us know the network structure also, so that we know, where things are getting stuck
<Fudge> anyone use mp3blaster?
<erUSUL> zap85: if that does not offer a driver for the wifi then do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » while connected to internet via wired
<erUSUL> zap85: and reboot
<ikonia> sint_holo: whats the problem with just using the normal install CD ?
<tarv> nisstyre65, 'no such process'
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i noticed on one of my laptops it offered the b43 and sta driver.. i installed the b43  and it dident work. becuse the driver was blacklisted.. Not sure why it was blacklisted. :)  Took me an hr+ to figure it out
<nisstyre65> tarv: so xfdesktop is running, but you are not in the GUI?
<tarv> i have xchat up, a terminal, and now a browser
<tarv> nothing else
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: maybe you installed b43-fwcutter and that package blacklisted sta ?
<nisstyre65> tarv: okay, but the desktop environment just isn't running right?
<slowbro> hello
<nisstyre65> ie: your desktop, panel, etc..
<sint_holo> ikonia : no cdrom drive i will just go for the usb boot option: the whole thing was too convoluted : a net top with a mangled hard drive and a belkin wireless interface
<tarv> nisstyre65, right
<aruntomar> erUSUL, in my experience with broadcom drivers the sta works fine
<nisstyre65> tarv: try typing exec startxfce4
<slowbro> I'm a newbie in linux and ubuntu, so can i ask some questions?
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yes.. perhaps.. or perhaps i tried sta first.. and it dident work (but still blacklosted b43) so when i instelled b43 sfterwards I should of removed sta first..
<nisstyre65> er, minus the exec
<nisstyre65> you don't need it
<aleixosk> hi all, i just bought a wireless pci card and it seems to be correctly installed but inactive... I hope this helps: http://pastebin.com/L2jHRkJW
<slowbro> How do i start any app?
<nisstyre65> just 'startxfce4'
<slowbro> i want to start GCC
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  ive had a 'odd' time with sta and b43 :)
<Dr_Willis> slowbro:  type 'gcc' at a terminal prompt.
<Dr_Willis> slowbro:  you do realize gcc does not have a GUI.
<sint_holo> ikonia: i was trying to tft boot from the laptop with a cincident shared internet connection
<erUSUL> slowbro: gcc is a cli app. you run a in a terminal « gcc -o exescutable executable.c »
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: :)
<VP> Dr_Willis: how to install sta driver?
<Dr_Willis> VP:  sudo apt-get install sta-????????
<Dr_Willis> VP:  the hardware-drivers tool did it for me.
<erUSUL> aleixosk: tried network manager yet ? the network icon in the right up corner ?
<slowbro> how will i run it if in got no GUI? From terminal?
<Dr_Willis> slowbro:  we just said run it from a terminal....
<Dr_Willis> slowbro:  thats how it works.. it osent need a gui.
<tarv> nisstyre65, startxfce4 - another session manager is already running
<Dr_Willis> !manual | slowbro
<ubottu> slowbro: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<VP> erUSUL: Do u know how to install STA driver?
<ikonia> STA ?
<slowbro> ok, thank you :3
<erUSUL> VP: Dr_Willis just told you
<VP> the wireless communication driver
<Dr_Willis> VP: apt-get does tab completion.. try apt-get install sta<tab> and see
<nisstyre65> tarv: try doing 'sudo kill -9 2746' then startxfce4 again
<Dr_Willis> VP:  or use the hareware-drivers tool
<VP> erUSUL: ya, but he also added ?????
<nisstyre65> or kill every process related to xfce and then do it again
<Dr_Willis> VP:  Figure out the proper name...
<nisstyre65> tarv: why are you going to this much trouble for a livecd btw?
<VP> Dr_Willis: Thanx. How to  start the hw drivers tool?
<Fudge> if i wanted to reinstall gnome or missing dependances what could i do with apt-get or aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> broadcom-sta-common - Common files for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> VP:  its right there in the system menus,,,
<Dr_Willis> VP:  or run jockey-gtk as root
<wilhart> hello peeps, how do i enable 5.1 sound i got this in stereo now and can't hear my front center?
 * MowerRazor is away: Schnauze da unten.
 * MowerRazor is back (gone 00:00:03)
<ikonia> MowerRazor: please disable that
<tarv> nisstyre65, 'sudo kill -9 2746' then startxfce4' didn't work.  i'm trying to learn.
<zatan> ikonia is u miss or mr?
<nisstyre65> tarv: well, I'm pretty sure the reason you can't start xfce is because it's already running
<ouyes> sacarlson, you have a apple? right?
<ikonia> zatan: what does that matter ?
<Fudge> tarv  could you startxfce4 :1 -- vt9 to start a second X serrver?
<nisstyre65> so you can kill every process related to it, or you can just reboot
<ouyes> sacarlson, so there is no windows key
<zatan> ikonia,  its matter  a lot for me:)))
<sacarlson> ouyes: no just a standard pc
<SwedeMike> !ot | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nisstyre65> it shouldn't happen again tarv, really...
<sacarlson> ouyes: no my install didn't ask for one
<ouyes> sacarlson, what you machine? a special booked machine>
<zatan> ubottu,  thanks :D
<ouyes> sacarlson, I got it
<ouyes> sacarlson, I will finish the installation on my virtual machine in 13 minutes
<tarv> nisstyre65, fudge, hhttp://pastebin.ca/1922568
<aleixosk> hi all, i just bought a wireless pci card and it seems to be correctly installed but inactive... I hope this helps: http://pastebin.com/L2jHRkJW
<nisstyre65> tarv: reboot is my recommendation
<erUSUL> aleixosk: you did not tell if network manager sees any network ?
<erUSUL> aleixosk: click on the network icon in the panel. does any network appear there
<Jon80> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my Netbook, and was completley taken by it, so now i've installed it on my desktop PC and there i ran into a problem with my Wireless card "D-link DWL-G520", Ubuntu doesn't seam to find the card. I'm new to ubuntu and linux, and don't know what to do. Anyone who knows what to do?
<tarv> nisstyre65, thanks for the help.  i'll probably do that.
<aleixosk> erUSUL, network manager doesn't detect anything
<bzrk> aleixosk: missing firmware?
<erUSUL> aleixosk: in cli « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » ?
<laurent_> HEllo everybody
<aleixosk> bzrk, i don't think so, did you read what I posted on pastebin?
<MintUser> how to avoid losing the clipboard after i close a program i have copied something from ?
<ikonia> MintUser: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> MintUser: please don't ask for mint support
<MintUser> who said im asking for mint?
<zatan> :)))))
<nogo> hahaha
<bzrk> aleixosk: did you install a firmware package?
<bzrk> aleixosk: you can get to that state without having a firmware
<aleixosk> erUSUL: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<erUSUL> aleixosk: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<bzrk> Jon80: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-and-configure-dlink-dwl-g-520-wireless-lan-pci-card.html
<aruntomar> aleixosk, try to install hwinfo, then run hwinfo --wlan to check the driver that is configured for your wireless card
<wilhart> how do i enable 5.1 sound i got this in stereo now and can't hear my front center?
<aleixosk> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> aleixosk: what chip does that card use ?
<erUSUL> aleixosk: lspci | grep -i net
<nogo> wilhart: alsamixer?
<wilhart> nogo: it's 100% front center
<oliver_> it that good to run apt-get clean sometimes?
<nogo> iirc, you can choose if downmix 5.1 to 2 channels
<wilhart> nogo: i think my speakers are broken
<nogo> huh?
<aleixosk> erUSUL: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<sacarlson> wilhart: maybe try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<erUSUL> aleixosk: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<erUSUL> aleixosk: you have to be connected to internet via wired
<aleixosk> erUSUL, I'm not... I'll download the packages manually
<wilhart> sacarlson: i dont use pulse
<erUSUL> aleixosk: wont work
<aleixosk> erUSUL, i had b43-fwcutter already installed... I think it downloads the drivers, am I right?
<aleixosk> erUSUL, yeah, that's it
<erUSUL> aleixosk: the package needs a connection to internet to download the firmware
<sacarlson> wilhart: alsa goes through pulse and 10.04 pulse is default.  are you sure?
<aleixosk> erUSUL, that's what I thought, what ccan I do now?
<erUSUL> aleixosk: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<klay> i got a question if i were to buy these xp discs for my dell gx270 could i use it within virtualbox?
<erUSUL> aleixosk: see the fedora 10 intructions. wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 <<
<klay> i think i may have to install it first then make a image of the distro?
<aleixosk> erUSUL: thanks, I'll try it
<klay> anyone have experience with virtualbox?
<nogo> klay, if your xp recovery cds don't check the serial numbers in the bios
<Dr_Willis> klay:  lots of us do.
<wilhart> sacarlson: yep no pulse
<Dr_Willis> klay:  and i doubt if those cd's would work
<wilhart> sacarlson: i dont have alsa either
<klay> like if i were to install it
<sacarlson> wilhart: well it seems alsa supports it also http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound
<klay> to a partition and make a image
<klay> i know theirs some issue with bios serieals
<wilhart> sacarlson: i dont have alsa
<sacarlson> wilhart: oh so maybe your not on ubuntu?
<klay> ive tried in the past dr willis to use  one dell disc to install to another machine and it would not do so
<wilhart> sacarlson: §i have soundblaster drivers
<sacarlson> wilhart: so soundblaster some kind of propriatary driver that doesn't use alsa?
<nogo> klay, there is no answer until you try it
<klay> thnx
<slowbro> How can i remove from folder root-only? I have download this folder and somehow made it root-only
<slowbro> but
<nogo> the vbox-ose can't use amv-v to run a 64-bit guest
<oliver_> is that good to run sudo apt-get clean sometimes? or is it bad?
<slowbro> i am root
<aleixosk> erUSUL, should I restart now?
<slowbro> and i am not able to delete it
<nogo> so, you can quit now
<nogo> i just removed this shit
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  alsa is the core of the sound system . the card drivers use alsa  and then it goes to pulse audio  (normally)
<ikonia> nogo: control your language
<erUSUL> aleixosk: if you installed the firmware and copied the files then yes
<slowbro> i have installed this folder from a bin file.
<rebecca_> hi there im using ubuntu 10.0.4 i want to play wma and wmv files - any program i can use
<ikonia> !codecs > rebecca_
<ubottu> rebecca_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !dvd > rebecca_
<rebecca_> yeah thanks
<rebecca_> i installed mplayer but the program does not run
<ikonia> define does not run
<erUSUL> rebecca_: for wm* you may beed w32codecs from medibuntu ( or w64codecs for 64 bit )
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ikonia> erUSUL: I don't use medibuntu, yet I'm playing wma files fine
<ikonia> I thought the standard windows plugins in the repos where enough
<fierman> problem with a broken package, no idea how to fix it
<fierman> # apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<erUSUL> i stand corrected then :)
<fierman> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.22.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ikonia> erUSUL: no, it's a question more than a statment
<fierman> E: Broken packages
<ikonia> statement
<rebecca_> i just want to say thank you to the community you have always being very helpful - and this is a great support chanel
<fierman> 9.10
<ikonia> fierman: the packages are broken, check if there is a bug logged, if not log one
<fierman> vanilla sources.list
<fierman> ikonia: no buglogged..
<ikonia> fierman: then I suggest you log one
<fierman> o man...
<fierman> running a production machine here
<fierman> need to go live today
<ikonia> fierman: so ?
<ikonia> fierman: then you should do proper planning
<fierman> yeah .. i know ' no guarantees'
<ikonia> fierman: no, just proper planning and testing
<aleixosk> erUSUL: I'm online, thanks for your time :DNetworkManger didn't seem to detect the network by itself, but I added it manually and now it works
<fierman> ikonia: been testing and planning for 3 months
<ikonia> fierman: then how do you not know the package is broken ?
<erUSUL> !yay | aleixosk
<ubottu> aleixosk: Glad you made it! :-)
<fierman> ikonia: it worked fine 3 weeks ago
<ikonia> fierman: so you're deploying a machine on the day it's supposed to go live, that doesn't seem like a good plan
<ikonia> fierman: also as you know ubuntu is updated on a regular basis, have you kept up with the package status for your deployment ?
<abhijit> hi
<fierman> ikonia:that is where it went wrong, i have not been at the machine for some weeks
<ikonia> fierman: ok, so that's not planning
<fierman> i know, i scored below average on my ITIL test
<ikonia> fierman: log a bug for it
<fierman> will do
<ikonia> fierman: consider using LTS releases 10.04 for example for production use
<fierman> ikonia: not that it might interest you, but i built a 9.10 machine in april, for use with my collegues in .nl.. it worked perfectly then. the 'plan' was to hold all updates and upgrades
<fierman> i am working in congo now, and i need that machine today
<fierman> the small joke is that someone DID in fact do an upgrade
<ikonia> fierman: I know how you can get into that situation, it's not a critisism
<fierman> now trying to fix it...
<fierman> ikonia: it does not feel as criticism , no worries
<fierman> :)
<fierman> you are right
<fierman> but i feel sort of desperate now
<Benwa> histo, how can i change my password, even if my /home folder is encrypted ?
<robert__> #ino
<ikonia> fierman: if you can - get the contact details from the package maintainer on lauchpad and talk to him directly, explain your situation and it may move it along easier/quicker
<fierman> ikonia: thanks!
<ikonia> fierman: most of the maintainers are good guys, and have a sympathetic ear
<fierman> will do
<Benwa> histo, sorry, tab fail
<ikonia> Benwa: your password is not stored in your home dir
<Benwa> ikonia, i do know
<ikonia> Benwa: so what's the problem changing your password ?
<Benwa> but if i change my password, i cannot encrypt my home folder
<ikonia> Benwa: why ?
<Benwa> because it's the same pass used for the login and the encryption, i changed the pass but just for the login and sudo, not for encrypted home folder
<ikonia> Benwa: ok ? still don't understand what the problem is
<Benwa> if i change my user password, i cannot read my home folder anymore
<ikonia> Benwa: you need to change your encyption password then, the encyption shouldn't be read of your login passowrd
<raviepic3> help | i am trying to create a .htaccess file to write a custom error document, and create a auth. I have a doubt whether the .htaccess file is being read cause even when i put junk in it theres no error thrown, please guide me hwo to resolve this
<Benwa> ok, where i have to do that ?
<ikonia> depends how you set up encryption
<Benwa> during the installation
<ikonia> !encyption
<ikonia> !encryption
<ikonia> come on ubottu
<Benwa> haha
<flupke> hi, I added a network share in /etc/samba/smb.conf, but there was no /etc/init.d/samba script to reload the configuration
<fierman> ikonia: i solved the porblem temporarily by getting a newer version from the project page
<fierman> thanks for pointing me in that direction
<ikonia> fierman: careful with that going forward
<flupke> so I installed the samba4 package, and now it gives errors on the smb.conf syntax. How am I supposed to add samba shares with 10.04 ?
<ikonia> fierman: keep in mind your box is now out of sync with the repos
<fierman> ikonia: yeap
<wilhart> pulseaudio -D
<wilhart> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<erUSUL> flupke: samba uses upstart now /etc/init/smbd.conf and /etc/init/nmbd.conf
<erUSUL> flupke: so... « sudo restart smbd » and « sudo restart nmbd »
<dr0id> I have virtualbox ose, now I run windows xp in it, and start IE 7, can I access my localhost/project from there? now project is a product(website) made by me on ubuntu
<dr0id> know what I mean ?
<meli_sha>  i installed ubuntu 10.04 to my dell laptop. i did all updates. everything works well. but sometimes after the grub ubuntu does not starts. after the grub a black screen is coming and it never goes. i click every button even the power button of laptop but it is not happening anything. can you please help me ?
<wilhart> nobody help me
<abhijit> wilhart, yah i also not getting help in #kubuntu. never
<aronaliaga> where are the spanish channel?
<wilhart> yep
<wilhart> where is finnish
<aeon-ltd> !es | aronaliaga
<wilhart> abhijit: amigo!
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flupke> erUSUL, ok thanks, I don't see any share though
<erUSUL> flupke: well my samba-fu is lacking... sorry
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<meli_sha>  i installed ubuntu 10.04 to my dell laptop. i did all updates. everything works well. but sometimes after the grub ubuntu does not starts. after the grub a black screen is coming and it never goes. i click every button even the power button of laptop but it is not happening anything. can someone please help me ?
<dr0id> I have virtualbox ose, now I run windows xp in it, and start IE 7, can I access my localhost/project from there? now project is a product(website) made by me on ubuntu
<yud1z> hi
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  a machine in vbox can be set up as if it was another'real machine' on the lan. so it should be able to access the other pcs on the lan
<neyo> @dr0id yes , you can access your website from withing virtualbox
<dr0id> how ?
<dr0id> I tried http://localhost/project
<dr0id> it didn't work
<yud1z> yes, same
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  because its NOT localhost
<yud1z> where?
<Dr_Willis> its the ip of the machine you want to access
<flupke> erUSUL, yes I read that doc already (it's outdated btw)
<neyo> @droid first you have to establish a network between host and virtual machine
<yud1z> how?
<neyo> @droid then you can access your website through the ip address of host machine
<flupke> erUSUL, I'll try ye good old reboot :)
<yud1z> maybe it will be enjoyable in vmware
<dmex> driod: virtualbox usually assigns the host with an ip address of 10.0.2.2, try http://10.0.2.2/project from the guest
<itsux2bu> when i installed 32-bit ubuntu server i also installed OpenSSH. the installer asked me nothing about openssh. does the install process cause openshh to load automatically each time i boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> itsux2bu: yes
<neyo> @droid i hope you can establish the lan network between the host and virtual machine
<meli_sha>  i installed ubuntu 10.04 to my dell laptop. i did all updates. everything works well. but sometimes after the grub ubuntu does not starts. after the grub a black screen is coming and it never goes. i click every button even the power button of laptop but it is not happening anything. can someone please help me ?
<yud1z> maybe you get trouble in NIC
<ikonia> what ?
<yud1z> go, get in mbah google
<itsux2bu> ikonia, thx..    ok.. so thats why i could use putty on my windows desktop.. putty being a ssh client
<ikonia> yes
<flupke> meli_sha, it happens to me sometimes too since 10.04, but I have no solution other than reboot until it boots
<meli_sha> flupke: the problem is from kernel right ?
<ikonia> why is that a kernel problem ?
<yud1z> no the driver maybe
<ikonia> or a driver problem ?
<yud1z> kernel is allright
<flupke> meli_sha, it can be anything, but since the plymouth load screen you basically can't know what happens.
<ubuntu_lucid> i have question i checked udev --monitor and the output what the ouput mean pls
<Renski> hello all
<ikonia> meli_sha: have you tried removing the splash screen to see if you get better information
<meli_sha> flupke: have you ever look for "system log viewer" ?
<itsux2bu> right now i'm having a logon timeout problem with putty.. but since its a windows program.. not a problem anyone can help with here
<ubuntu_lucid> #KERNEL[1282480902.009006] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0 (scsi)
<flupke> meli_sha, yes ?
<Arthur___> is there an app in the repos that i can edit video and put a sound track to it?
<yud1z> ???
<Arthur___> edit audio and video?
<abhijit> Arthur___, try kdenlive?
<yud1z> Arthur : use kdenlive
<yud1z> it very powerfull
<meli_sha>  flupke: i dont know maybe you will find something about problem. anyway. thank you!
<erUSUL> Arthur___: pitivi? avidemux ? openshot? ....
<Renski> I want a quick and easy way of getting the md5 from a string, ive tried echo 'test' | md5sum but that creates the sum of 'test\n'
<meli_sha>  ikonia:  how to delete the splash sscreen ?
<yud1z> #apt-get install kdenlive
<Renski> how I can I get it to compute the sum without the new line
<erUSUL> Renski: echo -n
<Renski> ah, it was echos fault?
<Renski> ty erUSUL
<erUSUL> Renski: that makes echo do not output the newline
<ikonia> meli_sha: use the "nosplash" boot option
<ikonia> I beleive that still works
<yud1z> hu uh
<erUSUL> Renski: or use printf « printf "%s" 'test' | md5sum
<flupke> meli_sha, the problem is that the boot log is stored into a file, but that file is overwritten on the next boot ... so you can't see the log of failed boots ...
<Renski> thanks erUSUL, thats giving me the result I expect now
<meli_sha> flupke: i know that all logs are logging by date hour second... how to owerwrite them ? why we can not save them seperate ...
<meli_sha> ikonia: i will try it ... is there any - or -- characters before nosplash
<ikonia> meli_sha: no
<yud1z> try http://toko.baliwae.com/product_info.php?products_id=2061
<flupke> meli_sha, I would drop that whole plymouth thing if I could, but apparently you can't
<yud1z> this is linux distro indonesian made
<yud1z> more powerfull than ubuntu
<meli_sha> flupke:  sorry for my english. i can not understand what you mean on your last sentence.
<Dr_Willis> theres ways to sort of disable plymouth. One is the 'text' option. but that also defaults to turning off GDM also. :) but you could start gdm from rc.local i guess..
<flupke> meli_sha, ikonia, to remove the splash screen, you empty the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<flupke> meli_sha, plymouth is the "splash screen" you see at boot
<meli_sha> flupke:  i know that we can edit the boot command at the grub . am i right ? we dont need to chage something from os now ?!
<flupke> meli_sha, yes you can change this setting in the grub screen at startup too
<Zol> I'm having problem with Swedish locale and weechat
<yud1z> weechat?????
<glaucous> How do I restart hdparm? It seems like there isn't a file called hdparm in /etc/init.d/
<meli_sha> flupke: i will do it now. thank you! i will not come back because we dont have other alternative solutions. thank you again!
<Zol> I've set the charset to utf-8 and locale to sv_SE-utf8 both on ubuntu and my putty-client. But I still can't write the swedish letters, they end up as ??, ?? and ??.
<erUSUL> glaucous: hdparm is not a daemon.
<glaucous> erUSUL: Oh I see.. when reading about configuring hdparm.conf they recommended restarting hdparm with init.d
<abhi> i am continuously getting a log-in message box when ever i am running firefox, persistently and a google search pointed that the particular port number is used by couchdb. the message is A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:33388. The site says: "administrator". any idea?
<abhijit> Zol, you can use ibus to write in your language?
<Zol> abhijit: I can use the letters outside for weechat perfectly fine.
<Zol> abhijit: I'm using terminal node btw.
<abhijit> Zol, no i dont kow.
<erUSUL> glaucous: hdparm is run once when the system boots. but it does not keep running after that
<glaucous> erUSUL: Okay, got it
<erUSUL> glaucous: in modern systems hdparm should not be needed btw
<krysia> mam problemy firefox nie otwiera stron...
<glaucous> erUSUL: How come? What I want is to modify the spindown time
<brobinson> does anyone use PulseAudio with HDMI cables?
<erUSUL> glaucous: many things that where configurable in the old ide drivers are no longer configurabble in sata/libata.
<flupke> I can see my samba shares in smb://mycompname/ in nautilus, but when I try to open one I get a "Unable to mount location -- failed to mount windows share" error
<erUSUL> glaucous: maybe spindown time is still something you can tweak dunno for sure
<glaucous> erUSUL: I see. Tweaking spindown time is working very well though
<krysia> jest ktos z Polski
<Dr_Willis> flupke:  try entering the full path to the share. smb://server/sharename
<flupke> Dr_Willis, it gives the same error ; here is the share definition in smb.conf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/253100/
<yud1z> dont use smb, use ssh to share file
<yud1z> it more eficient
<flupke> yud1z, ssh doesn't work everywhere (e.g. in xmbc)
<yud1z> xmbc???
<yud1z> what it like?
<flupke> it's a media player
<brobinson> xmbc is what Boxee is based on
<brobinson> a full multimedia environment
<Arthur___> i have another question i installed docky and deleted the bottom panel in gnome, i like docky but want the panel back, where it shows the open apps i have running,
<john_dop> hi ppl
<meli_sha> flupke: i come back. i delete the "quiet splash" and i write "nosplash" it works. but it did not worked with "quiet nosplash" . so what is "quiete" on the boot ?
<erUSUL> meli_sha: quiet makes the kernel not writte the full dmesg when booting
<flupke> meli_sha, quiet means don't write the log on screen
<brobinson> question: will be get brtfs in the next version
<meli_sha> flupke: on the screen ? i never had saw any log on my screen ... ?!
<flupke> meli_sha, yes, because "quiet" is the default
<meli_sha> erUSUL: so it is not importnat at least for me..
<flupke> meli_sha, you can try logging on screen to see what happens when the boot fails
<meli_sha> flupke:  ah to do not log. ok im sorry. i get as "to log".
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> Arthur___: ^
<meli_sha> flupke: ok thank you! i have to leave..
<bazhang> brobinson, #ubuntu+1 for maverick support and discussion
<brobinson> cool thanks!
<Arthur___> ok cool that did it! thanks!!
<linkin13> SYSINFO
<linkin13> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.41GHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 80.5% free] disk[Total: 929.1GB, 98.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<bazhang> linkin13, disable that
<ActionParsnip> linkin13: +1 for disable, nobody cares
<linkin13> ?
<bazhang> linkin13, the sysinfo
<bazhang> sysinfo
<flupke> anyone could share a working smb.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> flupke: sure
<ActionParsnip> flupke: does this work: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/smb.conf?w=f7c0910e
<ActionParsnip> flupke: if not, this will: http://pastie.org/1107640
<liamsmithuk> hmm my gnome panel crashes randomly..... I have to do alt + printscreen + k and log back in to get it back......
<ActionParsnip> liamsmithuk: try the panelfix command above to make it vanilla
<flupke> ActionParsnip, thanks
<john_dop> got a question on ubuntu dual boot install w/ W7. After installing ubuntu on an ATA drive sdb, asked it to write the mbr info on SATA0, sda1, ubuntu loads fine from grub, however W7 didn't boot anymore, i tried grub-update and then lilo, (the latter never installed, mentioned wrong partition or smth like that, i went to W7 recovery and did fixmbr. now W7 is up, how do i restore linux? I had
<john_dop> previous versions installed this time this is a new setup (evga X58 mobo) and i had to choose advanced partitioning during install as linux install didn't offer to install on the IDE drive..
<yud1z> tharaweh fisrt
<ActionParsnip> flupke: did the first one work?
<ActionParsnip> john_dop: try running: sudo update-grub
<yud1z> taraweh oi
<flupke> ActionParsnip, no, I get a 403 saying I have to log in, even though I'm logged in
<john_dop> Parsnip: thanks, i did try that, i\m afraid i don't have access anymore to linux
<phawx> I tried installing 32bit itunes under 64bit ubuntu using WINE, but it tells me the installation failed,  ive tried various times, and same result,  anyone run into this problem?
<ActionParsnip> flupke: damn, trying dropbox links. oh well. Great way to backup my config :)
<ActionParsnip> phawx: only some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine
<john_dop> forgot yo mention, using 64bit version of both W7 and linux
<ActionParsnip> phawx: check the appdb
<airtonix> phawx, i have never run into this problem
<phawx> Im running Wine 1.2
<ActionParsnip> phawx: i'd go for rhythmnbox instead
<phawx> can you sync apps with rythmbox?
<ActionParsnip> phawx: 1.2 doiesnt mean much, itunes may run better under 1.1
<ActionParsnip> phawx: no idea, i dont use apples garbage
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, you're not supposed to directly abuse apple lol
<liamsmithuk> phawx: no but why would you need to, use the app store on your phone or ipod ;)
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: but its SO easy
<airtonix> restrain yourself young one
<flupke> ActionParsnip, can't access my shares from nautilus with your config... I wonder what's wrong this is a fresh lucid install
<ActionParsnip> i'm 30 ;)
<liamsmithuk> still young then
<ActionParsnip> flupke: with my config you need to use the command: sudo smbpasswd -a name    replace name with your username (all on the server). You will need to remove mine and my girlfriends names and use your own
<ActionParsnip> liamsmithuk: feel 20, so yep
<ugliefrog> is ther a reset sound in the console?
<reggi> help people
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then rerun the pulseaudio again in an ALT+F2 dialogue
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: or if you dont have a gui, start the service
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip, ty ..ill try it now
<flupke> ActionParsnip, girlfriendS :) ah forgot about smbpasswd... now I can login on non-guest ok shares, but still no luck on guest ok ones
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip, ty sir...that did the trick
<ActionParsnip> flupke: i've never used guest stuff. i like the control, see how the shares have allowed users and such, its good
<linkin13> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.41GHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 80.2% free] disk[Total: 929.1GB, 98.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<linkin13> hoho
<linkin13> SORRY
<linkin13> sorry*
<FloodBot3> linkin13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheSmoke> hi. how do i find the wireless connections on ubuntu 10.04?
<linkin13> i test the commans of xsys plugin
<ActionParsnip> linkin13: if you /msg ubottu   se'll listen to all your pointless scripts and never bored
<linkin13> ok
<michten> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<VP> MySQL Error Nr. 2013
<VP> Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 104 17:56
<VP> pl help
<ActionParsnip> VP: have you asked in #sql too
<VP> ActionParsnip: Ya bcause nobady is replying
<Pseudoremora> I have a question if someone in able to answer
<VP> ActionParsnip: Actually I've asked in #mysql
<sebsebseb> Hi
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Pseudoremora
<ubottu> Pseudoremora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pseudoremora> I shall.
<Pseudoremora> My question: Is there a way to change the default window's position to always show in the Middle?
<Dr_Willis> Pseudoremora:  what default window?
<Mimo> hi, the folder var/www is not mine (it's roots) but i want to use a group (with me included) to have read write acces. then i set the permissions on the folder var/www but i still don't have write acces
<Mimo> how comes?
<Pseudoremora> Meaning, anything I try to open should always open in the middle of my screen, not to left or the right or upper right/upper left
<aeon-ltd> Pseudoremora: not sure about gnome/metacity bit its definitely possible, you can do so in openbox
<Dr_Willis> Pseudoremora:  that would be annoying.. but compiz has some plugins that can proberly do it.
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: Why would that be annoying?
<Dr_Willis> Pseudoremora:  dialogs popin up over your video and text editing stuff and otehr annoyances..
<Dr_Willis> open 2 file manager windows.. and then ya have to move them to actually use both...
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point. :)
<reggi> ding dong
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: That's something I'm happy to deal with, what I hate more is the fact that if I even open more than 2+ applications/windows, they're not in the same position, but rather all over my screen
<Pseudoremora> It's annoying, because I'm going to move them to them middle anyways
<Dr_Willis> compiz and othe rwindow managers have 'placement' settings for that stuff
<Pseudoremora> I see
<Dr_Willis> so basicallyt you dont use 1/2 of your monitor?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has some very fancy plugins for controlling window size and placement.
<Pseudoremora> Well, the snap in plugin for Ubuntu isn't even as great as Windows 7
<Pseudoremora> So even after enabling it, it's not very useful
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: you can run devilspie to manage where windows open
<Dr_Willis> I tend to fullscreen most everything these days.. or keep stuff on the 2nd monitor.
<Pseudoremora> I definitely use my entire screen (24" monitor), but I like my windows to always show in the middle that's all
<pc_magas> Oh now Pseudoremora said Windows & how do u see the Microsoft's future?
<Dr_Willis> devilspie would be more windowmanager agnostic. :)
<pc_magas> I've seen and a relative video in youtube with the hitles etc
<ActionParsnip> it'd work though
<pc_magas> posted in ubuntu-gr
<pc_magas> a humoristic one
<Dr_Willis> maximus can open them always maxamized if you like that Pseudoremora  thats in the middle.
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Devilspie, is that something I can get via package manager?
<root_> G'day all
<Dr_Willis> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: lol, no I don't want them always maximized
<pc_magas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3OVZJY2I0&feature=player_embedded#at=44
<itsux2bu> germans and humor?  aren't they mutally exclusive?
<Pseudoremora> pc_magas: lol, the hilter spoofs are always hilarious
 * Dr_Willis recalls teh Gnome file manager browser vs Modal Mode :)
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: well the HDD management, RAM management and RAM footprint of Linux is much better than Windows,I'd say the windows placement is quite trivial compared to the advantages in Linux with general system management and performance
<pc_magas> But it made me wonder hos ms going
<Pseudoremora> Guy
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: yes it's there, it'll take some confi and such but it can be  thing
<Pseudoremora> Guys*
<pseudomorph> can anyone tell me an easy command line way of telling the parent of a given process?
<pc_magas> Yeah i Agree I am a linux fan
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: if you keep comments on the target rather than "windows blah blah" you'll get better support
<VP> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and through Synaptic Package Manager I was
<VP> installing phpmyadmin and mysql server for installing Joomla CMS.
<pc_magas> because it can be customized to the max
<VP> After completion of the downloading, the GUI for setting up the
<VP> PHPMYADMIN password started. But even after filling the username and
<Pseudoremora> Listen, I'm not degrading Ubuntu, I use it more than I use Windows... however the Snap to feature in Windows is far greater, that's a fact.
<FloodBot3> VP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VP> password, the GUI was taking me to the screen of entering the password
<Dr_Willis> pseudomorph:  you may want to explore /proc/ it  has info on each process in a 'file' (or files) it may have that info
<VP> again and again. The tooltip reported the as the MySql database is not
<pseudomorph> thanks Dr_Willis
<dekushrub> does anyone know how to mount .vcd files? I'm trying to install a game and I'd rather not burn them all first
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: maybe but it is significantly outweighed by the benefits of linux
<Dr_Willis> a game on a vcd - thats odd.. I hought vcd was a 'video cd' from ages back.
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Agreed. I only use Windows to game (STEAM and latest version of Adobe products) Otherwise, Linux is what I use on a daily basis for both home/work
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  proverly fuseiso or fuseiso9660 can mount them.
<Dr_Willis> Pseudoremora:  and steam for linux is in the works i hear. :) *yes*
<dekushrub> thanks Dr_Willis, I'll look into that
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: there are open solutions to adobe products. Steam is coming to linux soon
<itsux2bu> steam is evil
<liamsmithuk> ActionParsnip: I'd love ubuntu to take over Windows, but let's face it everyone has been brainwashed into using Windows already... it's too late :(
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: Yea, i've heard as well... I'm hoping it's released soon... once it does, I'll dump Windows altogether
<muneeb> hi
<ActionParsnip> liamsmithuk: i see it as a tool for a job, both have advantages and disadvantages
<Dr_Willis> I perfer to buy gamed on steam then to buy dvd/cd that have annoying DRM.
<dekushrub> Dr_Willis, after I install the packages, what do I do?
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Open solutions... Gimp isn't as intuitive as PS
<pc_magas> <Pseudoremora> But think about it s comy many technologies from Linux
<muneeb> can anyone help me with shared library libssl error?
<pc_magas> Like a meny for all connections
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  read its docs? and man pages.. and fuseiso --help
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: only becuase your adobe experience is so ingrained
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: True
<muneeb> i've posted the thread in ubuntu forums in General Help
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: That's my problem, but still I don't want to have to learn another new imaging program... when the one I'm using is the defacto standard
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: its not the defacto standard at all
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Says who
<Dr_Willis> Gimp is my standard. :)
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: Yea... for Linux
<Dr_Willis> and the old Amiga's Deluxe Paint.
<Dr_Willis> I was so good with that one.
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: do you know what that even means?
<Pseudoremora> ...what?
<Dr_Willis> 'standards are great - thers so many to choose from'
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: product, or system that has achieved a dominant position by public acceptance or market forces
<Dr_Willis> is there a Posix standard for Image editors?
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: just because its used a lot doesn't make it defacto
<Newa> pseudomorph: category5.tv has episodes on using the gimp for image editing, you might find them to your liking
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: I dare you to ask your friends which ones they're more familiar with, Gimp or PS...
<Pseudoremora> Actually, ask ANYONE
<Dr_Willis> Newa:  thers also webcasts of 'using the gimp' i recall :)
<Dr_Willis> Pseudoremora:  mine are all more faimlier with Gimp.
<Pseudoremora> Excuse me... not familiar, but which one they know
<Newa> Dr_Willis: yes, there's a dedicated webshow for that. It's good for advanced stuff when you know the basic usage
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: they use non, I dont know any graphical editors. just because PS is more used doesn't make it defacto at all
 * Dr_Willis waits for the OT police.
<lolcat93> Hello
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: You can share that opinion, and I'll share mine.
<Dr_Willis> Newa:  yea. some tools it takes a little video to figure out what they are actually for. :)
<lolcat93> How do I reinstall apache2 with the default settings?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  remove it with the purge option and reinstall
<lolcat93> Dr_Willis: apt-get -purge apache2?
<Dr_Willis> purge will remove customized configs right? or can it tell they have been edited? ive never noticed..
<muneeb> help somebody!
<iyoet> any idea how to install google earth on lucid lynx??
<l3dx> is there a guide for installing ubuntu on an ssd?
<Pseudoremora> Dr_Willis: Yes
<muneeb> i'm getting libssl error
<Dr_Willis> iyoet:  ive seen it in the medibuntu ppa's i recall.. or you can download it from google
<magnetron> !details | muneeb
<ubottu> muneeb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iyoet> i previously tried to unstall google earth on my lucid lynx... ut seems there;s a bug in it
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: its not an opinion, defacto has latin roots for "fact", "Although his title was prime minister, hewas de facto president of the country" PS is a graphical package but MILLIONS of users use Gimp so making PS not defacto. It's not a fact at all
<muneeb> I'm getting this error
<muneeb> ifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iyoet> @Dr Willis: my previous lucid lynx crashed after i followed the isntruction using medibuntu repo
<muneeb> I have already installed openssl
<muneeb> and linked them
<iyoet> this is a new installation
<bastid_raZor> !find libssl
<ubottu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libcherokee-mod-libssl, libssl-ocaml (and 1 others)
<coz_> muneeb,  try  sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<Dr_Willis> iyoet:  that would be odd.. medibuntu is proberly one of the most used 3rd party repos out there.
<oliver_> is it good to run apt-get clean sometimes? or bad?
<Dr_Willis> iyoet:  and google earth shouldent crash the whole system either.
<muneeb> i have already installed @coz_
<coz_> muneeb,  oooo  ok
<Chousuke> oliver_: It won't do anything bad.
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Really? We're still at this? Honestly, If you were to ask most people which one they have played with or used, Photoshop would come up 8/10 times (probably all 10 actually, but whatever). Since the majority of people run either Windows, Photoshop would be easily one of the most recommended programs that people would use to edit images. That's a given. A sales person isn't going to mention Gimp, not unless they're tech
<magnetron> Illuminatus: yes
<magnetron> oliver_: yes
<bastid_raZor> oliver_: it is good. it cleans out all the .deb
<iyoet> @Dr Willis, yeahh.. it shouldn't be
<bastid_raZor> oliver_: all the .debs your package manager has downloaded and installed
<iyoet> but that's what i experienced
<Dr_Willis> iyoet:  could of been due to somthing else..its hard to prove one way or the other
<oliver_> bastid_raZor: like .exe files in windows?
<iyoet> in Karmic Koala, google earth works just fine, not like in Lcid Lynx
<ph8> can i set a 'master password' on my gnome password manager/wallet? perhaps one that times out every half an hour or so
<muneeb> what should i do now @coz_
<Chousuke> oliver_: at worst, if you clean out some .debs that apt will need later, it'll just redownload them.
<coz_> muneeb,   not sure... checking  hold on
<muneeb> I'm using 64 bit ver
<bastid_raZor> oliver_: no, .exe files are executables. and .deb files are installation files
<Dr_Willis> Fireing up google earth. - not used it in ages
<oliver_> Chousuke: so it cannot happen any bad things?
<Pseudoremora> .sh = .exe for Linux
<iyoet> @Dr Willis: is there any screencast about google earth installation in lucid lynx???
<Chousuke> oliver_: right.
<muneeb> if u want details i have posted logs on Ubuntu Forums->General Help
<oliver_> bastid_raZor: alright thx :)
<terry> How to hide a folder while writing it to DVD i ubuntu?
<Chousuke> oliver_: it just clears the download cache, nothing else.
<iyoet> @Dr Willis: i've googled it since week ago.. but haven't found any screencast yet
<Dr_Willis> iyoet:  i just enable the ppa, and sudo apt-get install it.. or download it from google and follow their directions. (run the .bin i recall) not much to installing it
<Chousuke> oliver_: frees a bit of disk space
<bastid_raZor> oliver_: i normally run apt-get clean once a week.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see why it needs a video tutorial :)
<abc_> I just updated my kubuntu 10.04 system with some security updates but my system doesn't boot up properly
<terry> How to hide a folder while writing it to DVD in ubuntu?
<abc_> It says: XsSession: can't write to /tmp
<abc_> It says: XSession: can't write to /tmp
<iyoet> @Dr Willis: What ubuntu version r u using now??
<oliver_> Chousuke: alright, but why ubuntu saves these files?
<coz_> muneeb,   try   gksudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so /usr/lib/libssl.so.4    enter your pasword and then try the program again
<Dr_Willis> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<oliver_> bastid_raZor: ok, thx :)
<Chousuke> oliver_: sometimes the installation might get aborted or you might need the package files again for other reasons
<abc_> then another error occurs about "can't load /some/path/theme/oxygen
<terry> How to hide a folder while writing it to DVD in ubuntu???
<Chousuke> oliver_: so they're cached to avoid having to redownload everything.
<abc_> then command prompt appears
<iyoet> Ok, i'll try to install it again
<muneeb> ok i'll try but i have already  linked them from cli
<Dr_Willis> terry:  hide it from whom?
<abc_> but I am able to log in with sudo startx
<Pseudoremora> Are you guys spamming the same question?
<Tricia> hmmm
<oliver_> Chousuke: ok, thx :)
<cached> yeah. you only need to download me once
<terry> from genal viewing!!
<aeon-ltd> terry: you mean like a dot folder?
<abc_> How can I solv this ?
<abc_> Pseudoremora: me ?
<terry> I mean hidden folders as in windows!!
<Dr_Willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Pseudoremora> abc_: no, after you asked, someone else asked the same thing
<amokpaule> Hello i have 2 screens and an nvidia card.Monitors are in twinview. When i now maximize a window it gets streched over 2 screens ,how can i set it that it only gets  maximized over 1 screen but i can still move windows from one screen to another?
<abc_> Pseudoremora: ok, so is there a solution ?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Dr_Willis> terry:  i dont recall windows ever actually hideing folders...   If your permissions on home are set right (or on the directory) other users cant access it or see its files.
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Well... so you want to hide a folder from the get go before writing it to a DVD?
<itsux2bu> from the questions i've seen asked in other generic *nix irc channels, all the other *nix distros should just stop generating new versions and bow to ubuntu as the winner and king of all distros..
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  after enabling twinview. did you restart the X server?
<KomiaPoika> how can i make a vertical bar, an arobase an other special characters with an apple metal keyboard? i put it in gnome options, but it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  or did you just hit 'apply' ?
<abc_> Pseudoremora: no
<amokpaule> Dr_Willis: yes i did
<iyoet> @Dr Willis: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/medibuntu-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<coz_> muneeb,   ok if that doesnt work and no one else here has any suggestions  ... try the ##linux  channel
<abc_> Pseudoremora: myquestion says that I am not able to boot in kubuntu 10.04 after I updated some security updates to ot
<iyoet> any other ppa repo??
<amokpaule> Dr_Willis: rebooted aswell i mean
<Chousuke> itsux2bu: Ubuntu would suffer if Debian didn't exist :P
<terry> Can windows play the dvd I have written in ubuntu???
<muneeb> ok @coz_
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  i always enable it, then exit, and sudo service gdm restart.. double check that you saved the settings to the xorg.conf perhaps.
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Hmm... was this just a while ago?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  if its a normal video dvd.. yes it should be able to
<abc_> Pseudoremora: yes
<terry> Why what do u mean by normal?
<amokpaule> Dr_Willis: can you pat me your xorg.conf maybe? then i can chekc if i see any diffences to mine.
<amokpaule> *paste
<abc_> Pseudoremora: not the update but the question. I updated a day before yesterday
<abc_> Pseudoremora: since then it says: XSession: can't write to /tmp
<Pseudoremora> abc_: And after updating, you're unable to boot your system?
<terry> Why what do u mean by normal?Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  how did you make it?
<abc_> Pseudoremora: yes, it logs in to the shell(black screen)
<abhi> i am continuously getting a log-in message box when ever i am running firefox, persistently and a google search pointed that the particular port number is used by couchdb. the message is A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:33388. The site says: "administrator". any idea?
<abc_> Pseudoremora: but I can login using sudo startx
<Dr_Willis> tarrant:  normal as in made for dvd players.. perhaps..
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Gotcha
<terry> from cd/dvd creator in accessories!
<itsux2bu> Chousuke, well ok debian can be allowed to exist.. or distros ubuntu is dependant on..
<Dr_Willis> terry:  so you made a 'data' dvd ? windoss should be able to read the data on it.
<abc_> Pseudoremora: ?
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Seems to me, GDM is corrupted or broken via the update you did last
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Yes?
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  heres my xorg.conf. Not sure if its got twinview on or off -> http://pastebin.com/pc69EkgP
<Strashniq> hello
<abc_> Pseudoremora: solution ?
<Strashniq> can someone help me ?
<amokpaule> Dr_Willis: ty
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Let me check something out
<terry> But how to hide some sensitive dsta?
<zulgaban> !sw
<terry> data*
<Dr_Willis> terry:  theres vaious fuse encryption tools out there. or encrypt your whole home.
<Pseudoremora> abc_: In the mean time.. try relogging in and do this:: * /etc/init.d/gdm restart*
<Pseudoremora> (without *)
<abc_> Pseudoremora: ok
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo service gdm restart' may be more proper. :)
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Also, do this:: sudo apt-get clean
<terry> like what tools?
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<fasta> How do I get the NetworkManager icon on the top-right of my screen? Or: what is the name of the GUI application that provides this?
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<bastid_raZor> fasta: nm-applet
<denysonique> fasta, nm-applet
<denysonique> bastid_raZor, you were fasta
<abc_> Pseudoremora: just for reference, I get this error after Xsession one...Cannot open theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air
<bastid_raZor> denysonique: heh
<hunter86_bg> hello i need some help
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Oh shoot... you're using KDE -- okay
<hunter86_bg> i am tottal newbie in linux but i`m interested to learn it
<fasta> bastid_raZor: ok, it appears that I do have that application, but for some reason it didn't start up at boot, which is the default, IIRC.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | hunter86_bg
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: just ask
<ubottu> hunter86_bg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abc_> Pseudoremora: yes, kubuntu 10.04
<Pseudoremora> abc_: instead of gdm -- use kde
<hunter86_bg> i don`t need the manual
<hunter86_bg> i got an error while i install the ubuntu
<fasta> abc_: he means kdm
<hunter86_bg> via the windows installer
<bastid_raZor> fasta: there is normally a reason why it hasn't started. one being you installed WICD?
<Pseudoremora> abc_: the command you should type is this::: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bastid_raZor> fasta: you could look ~/.xsession-errors  for reasons too.
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: more details ?
<Dr_Willis> hunter86_bg:  my advice - dont use  the windows/wubi thing.
<Dr_Willis> hunter86_bg:  i dont use wubi. so cant help with it.
<fasta> bastid_raZor: this is just a normal x86-64 Lucid installation.
<hunter86_bg> well i got no CD/DVD working
<hunter86_bg> i can`t boot via USB
<hunter86_bg> this is the only way to install it ,right ?
<Dr_Willis> hunter86_bg:  I would say test it out in virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> I really really hate wubi. :)
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: you can mount iso in virtual clone drive
<hunter86_bg> well i know what linux is
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: but dualboot is nicer, in my eyes, too
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Also, for the other command... reboot into RECOVERY and type:: sudo apt-get clean
<hunter86_bg> that`s my idea
<hunter86_bg> dualboot
<Dr_Willis> I would move the HD to a differnt machine to do an install  - instead of using wubi. :)
<hunter86_bg> but i can`t boot from CD
<aeon-ltd> yeah dualbooting is much cleaner and in the long run better, even if you have to restore mbr
<DasEi> ..nor from usb, hmm
<hunter86_bg> no other machine is available
<fasta> bastid_raZor: http://paste.debian.net/84971/
<hunter86_bg> my laptop is old
<Bonner> I have a bit of a bizarre problem, I set up Ubuntu on my mum's laptop (I'm an Arch user) Network manager connects to our wireless network fine, we have signal and it all appears to be working. But there's no internet connection. I can't ping anything or open any webpages. Any ideas where to start looking?
<fasta> bastid_raZor: this is the contents of .xsession-errors
<abc_> Pseudoremora: did second commnad. First command says: Usage: /etc/init.d/kdm COMMAND
<Pseudoremora> hunter86_bg: You should check that your bios is set to boot the CD FIRST
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: no way to hook the hd to working box ?
<Dr_Willis> Bonner:  gateway and dns server setting.
<abc_> Pseudoremora: sudo startc logs me in as root
<fasta> bastid_raZor: it does contain a bunch of things related to nm-applet, but I don't really see how someone could have broken such functionality.
<aeon-ltd> Bonner: proxy settings, firewall
<hunter86_bg> oh my god
<abc_> Pseudoremora: *sudo startx logs me in as root
<hunter86_bg> can someone open private channel
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Right, okay
<aeon-ltd> hunter86_bg: why?
<Bonner> Ahh, it could be the DNS, that's a good point
<Pseudoremora> abc_: did auto-clean, clean stuff?
<peter__> hello everyone
<hunter86_bg> cause its difficult for me to read ,aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> hi
<peter__> this is my first time
<Pseudoremora> abc_: type:: df -h and see if you're out of space anywher
<Pseudoremora> anywhere*
<DasEi> !hi | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<peter__> df -h
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: back from washing up. Does that make Windows the defacto OS then?
<peter__> so     where r u all?
<peter__> ?
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Well, considering the fact that Windows own 90% of the market. Yes.
<Pseudoremora> owns*
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: that is moot, again. Windows isn't the defacto OS
<DasEi> peter__: mind joining #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: lol
<abc_> Pseudoremora: my roor parition has 117 MB fre( 99% in use)
<abc_> Pseudoremora: auto clean removed some packages
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: looks like it is. My sincere apologies: http://www.jfsowa.com/computer/standard.htm
<martinex> how large is your root partition?
<ActionParsnip> interesting stuff
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: You keep telling yourself that. I have no reason to argue such futile point.
<martinex> and how big hard disc do you have?
<Pseudoremora> such a*
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: anyhoo, is devilspie working out for you?
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: I don't know... I'm helping someone else right now
<martinex> df -h in terminal
<martinex> sudo apt-get autoremove for cleaning:)
<Pseudoremora> abc_: That's probably why then, too much space is being used up.
<muneeb> any 64 bit linux users IRC channel
<ActionParsnip> Pseudoremora: cool, i'm going to have a look at it myself, see what it can do
<peter__> cool
<Pseudoremora> ActionParsnip: Sounds good, I'll PM you later
<siva> hi all
<peter__> hi
<fasta> bastid_raZor: problem solved. For some reason the whole panel containing the icons was gone...
<Pseudoremora> abc_: Read what martinex said.
<martinex> I have 6GB partition for root and still I have free memory on it
<DasEi> muneeb: for ubuntu it's here, in general they are not seperated 32/64
<siva> i cant copy or delete anything in my flash memory, i think it got virus from windows
<DasEi> muneeb: #linux;; which OS in use ?
<hunter86_bg> I need help -I want to make a Dualboot/the linux to be on D:/,My CD/DVD drive is not working and i don`t have another PC ,please give some advices
<abc_> Pseudoremora: martinex autoremove doesn't remove anything
<abc_> :(
<Pseudoremora> abc_: OKay that's fine
<muneeb> DasEi I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<muneeb> My prob is not solved here
<DasEi> muneeb: so you'r in the right channel :)
<DasEi> e
<martinex> remove useless aplications
<muneeb> but my prob is unsolved
<ChogyDan> hunter86_bg: how about a usb drive?
<abc_> martinex: ok, trying
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, do you have a working windows partition?
<martinex> how much memory do you have on your hard disc drive?
<martinex> df -h in terminal
<DasEi> muneeb: I haven't read it, what's the issue ?
<hunter86_bg>  I need help -I want to make a Dualboot/the linux to be on D:/,My CD/DVD drive is not working and i don`t have another PC ,please give some advices
<muneeb> DasEi,  I'm having problem with libssl
<martinex> usb drive like pendrives:)
<DasEi> whats wrong with it ?, muneeb
<Juniksz> hello, linux has a free working sms sender software?or somebody know how can i send sms via pc for free?
<siva> pendrive
<Pseudoremora> Juniksz: You Google Voice
<muneeb> ERROR is sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pseudoremora> Use**
<muneeb> DasEi,  I've installed openssl
<DasEi> Juniksz: not ubuntu-related, google free sms, several sites
<siva> one min i ll show command results
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, is your windows partition working? in that case you can use unetbootin
<hunter86_bg> Itai_michaelson i got an error http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/1088/ubuntuwininstallererror.jpg
<hunter86_bg> i don`t know what exactly it means
<hunter86_bg> it was run as administrator
<muneeb> DasEi, I have done the symlinking also
<hunter86_bg> tried to run the windows installer as win xp - same problem
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, is this wubi or something ?
<adi_ph> hello
<muneeb> DasEi, if u want the logs I have posted them on Ubuntu Forums->General Help
<idlecool> there is a problem with network-manager, when ever i connect my usb mobile broadband connection... i gets connected for a while and then quickly get disconnected
<adi_ph> where is the frontend for the file-roller?
<idlecool> it**
<ChogyDan> hunter86_bg: I recommend you get a usb drive that you can boot off of.  You will be glad you have it if anything goes wrong
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, forget wubi.  back up all your important file to an external media and use unetbootin to install linux to your d drive
<MTK358> adi_ph: file_roller IS the front-end!
<adi_ph> MTK358, where is it located?
<hunter86_bg> itai_michaleson -yes i used wibi for installing ubuntu under windows
<siva> hi all see this i cant delete anything in my flash pen drive 4 GB http://pastebin.com/BcwMLyzv
<MTK358> adi_ph: file-roller is a GUI application that actually uses command-line tools "behind the scenes" to do the work.
<ActionParsnip> Juniksz: http://linuxxu.com/sms-gateway-with-ubuntu-9-10.htm   maybe
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, forget wubi...first try a USB install, if that doesnt work look for unetbootin (a software that runs on windows ,creates a cleaner install than wubi) but USB is your first option
<adi_ph> MTK358, :(
<adi_ph> MTK358, btw thanks for the info.
<siva> how to change the readonly file system
<Juniksz> ActionParsnip, i'll see, thanks
<martinex> maybe your pendrive has a switch just like memory cards SD
<hunter86_bg> itai_michaelson please give step by step guide- I guess i have to download the CD image, then to somehow copy it to my USB
<idlecool> there is a problem with network-manager, when ever i connect my usb mobile broadband connection... it gets connected for a while and then quickly get disconnected.. any specific way to resolve it?
<MTK358> adi_ph: so file-roller is the front-end while the command line tools like tar, zip, unzip, gz, etc. are the back-ends.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is there a way to change the gdm login screen for 10.04?
<adi_ph> MTK358, yah got it.
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, i will google a tutorial for you
<adi_ph> sh4d3sl4y3r_, install gdm2setup
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> adi_ph: affirmative
<siva> martinex: no it doesnt have. it happene because i pluged into one  windows system
<adi_ph> sh4d3sl4y3r_, hmm???
<ActionParsnip> hunter86_bg: did you MD5 test the file you downloaded?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> adi_ph: where are you from?
<martinex> on windows can you save in this pen?
<adi_ph> sh4d3sl4y3r_, are you shadslayer?
<hunter86_bg> ActionParnsnip well i tried several times with new downloads
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> negative.. its one of my online alias names
<muneeb> DasEi, are u suggesting me anything to do
<fishcooker> radio streaming
<siva> no now i cant do anything in any OS
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, which version of ubuntu you want to install ?
<fishcooker> ubuntu?
<martinex> backup your data and format this pendrive
<adi_ph> sh4d3sl4y3r_, same here. i am not me. this is my friends nick. i just installed ubuntu on his pc and now setting his ubuntu. guess who am i??? :D
<hunter86_bg> well , my Laptop is old and I don`t know if the latest Version of KUbuntu will work
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, look here : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<itsux2bu> what is the name of the desktop gui that ubuntu defaults to?
<adi_ph> !gnome | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> adi_ph: there is no gdm-setup in the repositories
<adi_ph> sh4d3sl4y3r_, yes there is no. you need to take it from their launchpad site
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, if your laptop can run win7 then it can run ubuntu , i suppose...
<siva> no now i cant do anything in any OS
<fishcooker> can i handle radio streaming with mplayer, everyone... any pointer?
<hunter86_bg> itai_michaelson the problem is that it CAN`T boot from USB and my CD/DVD Drive has fialed
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, ok , in that case - go for unetbooti
<hunter86_bg> is it possible just to copy the files and install some program to create a dualboot ?
<macbuntu0> Will my Radeon x1600 work in Lucid with the proprietary drivers? I have been held in Ubuntu Hardy with the ATI drivers 9.3 because they wouldn't support recent versions of X.Org... Help appreciated!! I'm afraid of pressing the button "partial upgrade" in my Synaptic window... (macbuntu0)
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, that program is called unetbootin
<itsux2bu> hunter86_bg  <<- itsux2bu
<hunter86_bg> well i will search the program and what i can do with it
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, before you do anything - make usre you understand linux partitions and back up all your files
<martinex> and BIOS of your motherboard must be supported booting from USB drive
<martinex> old MB can't load from USB drives
<DasEi> muneeb: sry,had to clean my desk so couldn't answer , you installed openssl, what went wromg ?
<hunter86_bg> NO USB BOOT IS SUPPORTED!
<hunter86_bg> i said it 15 times
<hunter86_bg> srry for the caps
<DasEi> hunter86_bg: but a second hd is supported by that lap as you said d: drive ??
<muneeb> DasEi, everything went well... but dont know application is unable to detect those
<itai_michaelson> hunter86_bg, look for a tutorial on dual booting, once unetbootin is installed , you reboot the computer and a menu apperas , this menu allows you to start an installation similar to installing from CD except it will download everything from the internet, you will need to understand how to dual boot, make sure you dont erase your windows partition!
<Oer> hunter86_bg, no cd-rom drive, no bootable usb, no other pc to do netinstall, i do not have a solution
<DasEi> muneeb: link to the forum or whole story here ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<muneeb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558425
<itai_michaelson> Oer, unetbootin is the solution
<Strashniq> well if it wasn`t so bad i wouldnt join the #ubuntu
<DasEi> muneeb: reading it ..
<muneeb> ok
<Oer> itai_michaelson, read : he cannot boot from usb
<itai_michaelson> Oer, he doesnt need to
<itai_michaelson> Oer,  unetbootin is a little like wubi except is creates its own partition
<Strashniq> I just need to copy all files from the cd to the drive and create some solution to force my PC to dualboot
<Oer> itai_michaelson, his hardware must be able, wich is not.
<DasEi> muneeb: what is sifyconnect ? idk such paket
<itai_michaelson> Oer, must be able to do what ?
<tarv> any good open-source quest games?
<muneeb> it's my internet dialer
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, what are you trying to do?
<Strashniq> ok ,Distribution set to Kubuntu ,what version to pick ?
<Strashniq> its me -hunter86_bg
<bastid_raZor> tarv: like 'battle of wesnoth' ?
<macbuntu0> Will my ATI Radeon x1600 work in Lucid with the proprietary drivers? I have been held in Ubuntu Hardy with the ATI drivers 9.3 because they wouldn't support recent versions of X.Org...Or do the open source drivers support 3D acceleration and dual monitors...? Help appreciated!! I'm afraid of pressing the button "partial upgrade" in my Synaptic window and ending up with the graphics screwed.. (macbuntu0)
<itai_michaelson> StrangeCharm, are you using unetbootin now?
<tarv> bastid_razor, i'll try that one.  any others?
<ChogyDan> macbuntu0: I thought that the drivers got updated
<bastid_raZor> tarv: right off, that is all i can think of.
<macbuntu0> ChogyDan: u mean the prop or the open?
<tarv> thanks
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, are you using unetbooting now? (you chose a difficult name)
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson Its me hunter86_bg ,
<Strashniq> yeah i have to set the version
<DasEi> muneeb: no idea of it, do you connect via a modem , then username and password ?
<muneeb> DasEi, it was working on 32 bit os but now on 64 bit its not working
<bastid_raZor> tarv: if you look in the software center it will catagorize games
<ChogyDan> macbuntu0: I don't know.  I just thought in general the drivers were late to update, but would make it before release
<tarv> bastid_razor, ok thanks.  i'll have a look.
<muneeb> it's not modem
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson should i pick the NetInstall ?
<macbuntu0> ChogyDan: do you have enay idea where I could find that info?
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, i cant help you here cause i dont use kubuntu, just go for the latest version, yes net install
<muneeb> DasEi, it's PPPoE connection
<ChogyDan> macbuntu0: btw, a partial upgrade should not upgrade you to a later version.  It should just install new packages, like kernel updates
<ChogyDan> !notes | macbuntu0
<ubottu> macbuntu0: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<DasEi> muneeb: right, so a modem-like... does ifconfig show your eth0 ?
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson should i choose Hard Disk type ?
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, make sure you know how to part the disc BEFORE you start the installation
<muneeb> DasEi, yep
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, yes hard disc
<macbuntu0> ChogyDan: so u think my graphics will stay just the same after the partial upgrade?
<DasEi> muneeb: try without that dialer, sudo pppoeconf
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson well i plan to make it dualboot -its NTFS for now
<ChogyDan> macbuntu0: ya, but you can check for sure by using the command line: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<muneeb> i tried already but it doesnt work
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, if you lose windows your and the install goes wrong your computer will be useless
<muneeb> DasEi, they told me to use their client
<DasEi> muneeb: did you compile that driver from source again ?
<macbuntu0> alright, thank you, I'll have a look at the release notes too
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson so we have to do it the right way ...
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, listen ,when you get to the partition part - choose "manual"
<muneeb> DasEi, it's just a binary file
<muneeb> DasEi, cant compile it
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson how much space do i need to install the ubuntu ?
<DasEi> muneeb: what do you get in pppoeconf ?
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, listen very carefully - when you get to the partition option do not choose any "resize " option. understand?
<deng> 大家好
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson i`m still making space for the drive - how much space i should have ?
<Oer> !cn | deng
<ubottu> deng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, once the install start , i cant help you, how many partitions do you have ? how big are they?
<patrick> bjr
<muneeb> DasEi, idk the exact error but i read about ISP that they use My MAC and Static IP to encypt the traffic thro' their dialer
<itai_michaelson> deng 这里没人会中文
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson C:-20 gig D: 20 gig E: 10-15 gig
<DasEi> muneeb: which ppoeconf wouldn't alter
<hazmaju> ha
<muneeb> DasEi, i'll tell u the error if u want in about 2 min
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, i would go for the 20 gig D partition, remember that linux names them differently, do you know if C is the first partition on the disc?
<tarv> bastid-razor, do you know of any game like 'myst' for linux?
<Guest30080> pas de bluetooth sur xubuntu ?
<DasEi> muneeb: sorry, can't help there as it seems to be a provider-specific app, you can try to install the 32 bit variant by getlibs
<DasEi> !getlibs
<kish> do i need bluez to run bluetooth??
<Strashniq> itai_michaelson C: is the main , D: is encrypted ,won`t be accessible without the program i use
<kish> do i really need it?
<Dr_Willis> tarv:  a lot of the old dos games work in dosbox if you can find the dos versions of myst and so forth. :)
<kish> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bastid_raZor> tarv: no
<ChogyDan> tarv: try playdeb.net also
<Dr_Willis> tarv:  theres also the SCUMMVM for the old lucas arts type adventure games.
<muneeb> DasEi, ok no prob btw thanx for giving time
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, i think a getlibs factoid would be a good idea
<DasEi> muneeb: http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/getlibs.html
<tarv> ok, i'll check that stuff out.  thanks.
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: I will suggest
<deng> 没人会中文啊？goodbye啦！
<itai_michaelson> Strashniq, E will be fine then , remeber that linux names them differently, when you start installing linux there will no more C. D and E, they will appear as HDA1, HDA2 HDA3 or SDA1 SDA2 or other combinations depending on how many discs you have
<Strashniq> won`t it be sda0 ?
<Strashniq> its sata drive
<smw> Strashniq, the number starts from 1. So sda1
<LightU> Hello
<Oer> !hi | LightU
<ubottu> LightU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LightU> Anybody using a wireless ipw2100 module?
<itsux2bu> sda is the first hard drive (drive c: in windows OS) .. is sdb 2nd hard drive? (drive d:)
<adi_ph> itsux2bu, no
<zake> I have problem with jquery :(
<itsux2bu> ok.. if i have 2 hard drives.. how do i access the second one?
<LightU> itsux2bu, dmesg
<aeon-ltd> itsux2bu: put it in fstab to mount at boot
<helloer> Hello, ubuntu 10.04 dont find my screen, why?(Samsung syncmaster 931bw)
<ZykoticK9> helloer, you may be getting an error "no screen found" but it isn't directly related to your actual monitor (SyncMaster), it has something to do with Xorg and probably your graphics driver really.  Good luck.
<itsux2bu> lets say thats been done..  i mean.. things like  ls -al   and  cd /    in windows i do   dir c:    and   dir d:   or  cd c:  or cd d:
<aaaa> hey how is everone doing today
<aaaa> everyone
<helloer> ZykoticK9, i cant change resolution(max 1024)
<aaaa> check out www.usawirelessplans.com
<helloer> And this dont work with geforce 6200 and gigabyte gtx460
<helloer> so..
<LightU> itsux2bu, if you open a console and type "dmesg" in it
<ZykoticK9> helloer, what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<LightU> check if you see that 2nd drive
<helloer> ZykoticK9, Tested on geforce 6200 and gtx 460
<LightU> you may need to type dmesg | more to see the whole output
<ZykoticK9> helloer, for the geforce install nvidia driver perhaps.  Is the gtx460 an ATI card?
<helloer> nvidia
<ZykoticK9> helloer, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - install the recommended nvidia driver then...
<ali_> hey everyone
<bryan_R59> Hi, I use Gnome. They say GvidCap is for Gnome and/or GTK. So how do i use gvidcap?
<bryan_R59> most i download the source and compile for myself?
<LightU> i guess so
<ZykoticK9> bryan_R59, what does gvidcap do?  if it's screencast software perhaps gtk-recordmydesktop would work?
<ali_> I am developing a device, just for fun; a rubic cube saving your moves. I want to connect it to PC via USB cable, but I don't have any Idea about how to use USB port. Where can I get help? (about the port, for example how to get voltage from it, and how to read data using python,c++ or asm)
<LightU> http://ubuntuexperience.blogspot.com/2005/06/xvidcap-gvidcap.html
<ZykoticK9> ali_, i don't have a suggestion of a channel for you (not a programmer myself), but your question is a bit offtopic for this channel... good luck man.
<muneeb> Can we find from a binary ELF file (by using some sort of reverse engg) that from where it is taking the source for libraries???
<ali_> sorry, I know here is not the place, but if I could learn where to go, It would be much better
<erUSUL> ali_: libusb? http://www.libusb.org/
<ubuntu> hi
<LightU> Very plaisant Lubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> hi
<muneeb> @ALL Can we find from a binary ELF file (by using some sort of reverse engg) that from where it is taking the source for libraries???
<l3dx> I'm trying to find a guide for installing ubuntu to an SSD drive, does anybody know of such a guide?
<ali_> erUSUL: thanks for the link, it will probably be useful; but I dont know how to use the port :$
<LightU> Hello ubuntu
<adi_ph> !hi | LightU
<ubottu> LightU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> ali_: the better place to ask is probably the liux-usb kernel mailing list
<siva> hi all see this i cant delete anything in my flash pen drive 4 GB http://pastebin.com/BcwMLyzv
<eliotn> @?water elemental
<adi_ph> :( my bad
<eliotn> my bad
<ali_> erUSUL: thanks a lot, that's what I wanted
<ChogyDan> siva: have you tried reformatting?
<siva> chogydan: how to do so
<ZykoticK9> siva, "read only filesystem" is your issue - is this a FAT/NTFS formatted drive?
<TiK> siva: it mounted read only
<TiK> siva: remount it
<siva> zykotick9: ya i used this form windows, due to virus i became like this i think
<siva> tik: how to remount
<ZykoticK9> siva, mounting windows stuff is not something i can help with - hopefully someone else can.  Good luck.
<adi_ph> !tab | siva
<ubottu> siva: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Stevethepirate> Anyone know of a decent proxy that allows load balancing, but also has support for squid for upstreams?
<siva> ubottu, ok thanks
<TiK> siva: umount and remount it
<TiK> siva: eject it from gui he mount it
<TiK> then*
<ZykoticK9> siva, FYI the mount command you use is crucial to getting read/write with Windows partitions
<siva> ZykoticK9, i cant understand
<abc_> Is there any significant difference between ubuntu netbook vs desktop eddition
<abc_> ?
<ZykoticK9> siva, sorry, if you are using the GUI/Nautilus then it "should" be mounting with read/write.  I was thinking from cli or fstab
<ChogyDan> abc_: the interface
<firstgearone> is there a command that will show all installed packages from within the console?
<trovao> help
<abc_> ChogyDan: and nothing else ?  I would still be able to use all s/w on it as I use on my desktop ?
<ZykoticK9> abc_, Desktop you can do anything with, while Netbook is "locked down" these days... just opinion
<abc_> ChogyDan: I have a laptop so would it be recommended to install netbook edii=tion ?
<raven> how to create a symbolic link to a smb folder?
<ZykoticK9> abc_, i'd recommend using desktop if you have the space (personal opinion though)
<siva> TiK, i have unmounted by right clicking and selecting eject. now how can i mount it
<ChogyDan> abc_: ya, it is just the interface
<d3vic3> firstgearone: dpkg --get-selections
<abc_> ZykoticK9: didn't get you over "locked down" ?
<patrick_> comment editer grub2 pour changer noyau
<TiK> siva: well i need some inforation first like is it fat32 and /dev/da?
<TiK> sd?
<ZykoticK9> abc_, you can't make changes to the Netbook interface that used to be possible
<raven> how to create a symbolic link to a smb folder?
<firstgearone> device: thanks
<TiK> raven ln -s
<thomashc> anyone know how to install gnocl on ubuntu?
<d3vic3> patrick_: here you find your answer http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<siva> TiK, sorry i cant understand what u mean, wether i need to type any commands in terminal?
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ trying to updgrade wine but i receive this error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_1.2-0ubuntu1~jauntyppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<gonzaloaf>  trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/wine.menu', which is also in package wine1.2 0:1.1.42-0ubuntu4
<gonzaloaf> , any clue to solve it?
<sinux> raven, run ln -s <target Folder> <destination Folder>
<TiK> siva: try this mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/RunTMUS
<ChogyDan> gonzaloaf: what version ubuntu are you running?
<TiK> siva: try this sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/RunTMUS
<sinux> raven, run the command as sudo in the terminal
<gonzaloaf> ChogyDan, lucid
<ZykoticK9> TiK, that won't work for Windows formatted drive siva
<TiK> um
<TiK> not DOS formatted?
<ChogyDan> gonzaloaf: do you know how to manage your sources?
<TiK> like the default
<ZykoticK9> TiK, FAT or NTFS
<raven> sinux, link faulty
<TiK> my flash drive is fat
<TiK> they are all fat
<gonzaloaf> ChogyDan, yep
<sinux> raven, wht
<sinux> ?
<siva> ZykoticK9, ya this is windows formatted drive
<raven> sinux link does not work
<ZykoticK9> TiK, so "-t ext3" is incorrect
<TiK> oh auto typig
<TiK> siva: try this sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /media/RunTMUS
<TiK> thanks
<ChogyDan> gonzaloaf: remove the wine ppa that is listed for jaunty
<sinux> raven, Please tell me the command you ran
<siva> TiK, not working
<stelian> ola
<siva> TiK, it shows that "mount: mount point /media/RunTMUS does not exist"
<john_dop> hello there, can any1 help with a dual boot install of W7 and 10.04, both 64bit, after ubuntu install, no booting, it stops at verifying DMI pool
<TiK> whats the output it might not be/dev/sdb1
<TiK> siva: sudo mkdir /fdrive
<ZykoticK9> siva, TiK /media/RunTMUS would need to exist.
<raven> sinux, sudo ln -s smb://192.168.2.60/Musik ~/Musik
<TiK> siva: try this sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /fdrive
<TiK> ZykoticK9: i thought it did :P
<josh1> Hello, Pidgin starts automatically as ubuntu with GNOME session starts but I haven't added it in start programms. Do you know how to prevent pidgin's process at start ?
<LightU> bye, see u
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, sounds like a BIOS problem
<sinux> raven, you want create a SImlink across a network ?
<TiK> siva: if you are just removing everything reformat it...
<john_dop> michaelson: i guess u're right
<raven> sinux, yes
<TiK> siva: with gparted
<itai_michaelson> john_dop,  did the installation go alright?
<mobal> hi all
<john_dop> michaelson: it's a new install, evga X58 sli mobo
<john_dop> i am confused at the sata/ata settings and how it boots
<ChogyDan> josh1: when did it start?
<siva> TiK, it says mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<siva> mount: maybe you meant 'vfat'?
<john_dop> michaelson: W7 installed fine o nthe sata0 drive
<gonzaloaf> ChogyDan, Thanks, it is solved
<sinux> raven, ok give me some time i'll get back to you
<raven> sinux, ok
<TiK> siva: try me.. if yo are going to rm * just reformat
<phelix^> Hey, new to ubuntu. Can i change the gnome terminal to a prettier one?
<mobal> i need help. my host os is ubuntu 10.04. i have a virtual win 2k3. so host is ubuntu and guest os is win2k3. i cannot ping host os. how can i troubleshoot my problem?
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, did the linux install go okay?
<john_dop> michaelson: ubuntu installed fine too -- the first time -- on the ata drive, on reboot grub won't be able to start the W7
<adi_ph> anyone knows any pet or bird related channel?
<ChogyDan> gonzaloaf: yw
<TiK> mobal: you need to set it as bridged
<john_dop> nothing helped, update-grub and alike, even lilo didn't want to install
<mobal> i set...
<john_dop> so i fixed mbr from recovery disk on w7
<siva> TiK,  from gparted i cant see this pendrive available in list
<ZykoticK9> mobal, what software are you using for virtualization?  vbox or vmware, something else?
<john_dop> michaelson: then i tried to recover ubuntu with some ideas from the net, ntohing helped really, so i saiod, will just reinstall from scratch
<siva> TiK,  how can i reformat
<john_dop> michaelson: install wenbt fine, then on reboot nothing boots it stops at verifying DMI pool
<ZykoticK9> siva, FYI reformatting will delete everything that's currently there!
<siva> ZykoticK9, is FYI is a command?
<john_dop> using bios defaults, sata0 1.5tb and ubuntu was supposed to use a dedicated 300gb disk
<ZykoticK9> siva, sorry (F)or (Y)our (I)nformation
<mobal> im using vbox
<john_dop> that's what i chose in partition guide anyway
<mobal> frsh install from oracle's website
<ZykoticK9> mobal, perhaps as in #vbox then?
<ZykoticK9> s/as/ask
<mobal> yes, thanks
<Stevethepirate> Anyone know of a decent proxy that allows load balancing, but also has support for squid for upstreams?
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, i will go for another install, most probably a faulty media or bad sectors on the disc , if possible i would go with the alternate CD rather than 'desktop' CD
<john_dop> michaelson: however it seems to me like the system is not very stable, i got several restarts just too easy, even in windows
<siva> ZykoticK9, shall i expect command for reformatting from u... :(
<ZykoticK9> Stevethepirate, as you didn't get an answer last time - you might want to ask in ##networking
<sinux> raven, your other PC is it windows or ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> siva, from me?  no.
<john_dop> michaelson: what do u mean by alternate cd?
<john_dop> michaelson: btw, was using an usb live
<Stevethepirate> ZykoticK9: ty, it's kinda late in the US right now so hoping some late night people might spot a post :)
<siva> TiK, how to reformat
<twig> am trying to install a swl-2300u netopia usb wireless card using http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/94685-wireless-lan-linux.html, i have ndiswrapper installed and loaded with modprobe, lsusb,dmesg and ndiswrapper -l all show the device, but iwconfig so no wireless extensions.  i cant seem to find ne thing to get past this point, cany nebody point me in the right direction and/or help?
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, when you download your Cd from ubuntu's website theree are several options , one is called alternate (teh default is 'desktop')
<twig> err..   10.04LTS
<john_dop> ok, i was surely using desktop
<john_dop> ok, will try thaT, TY
<emacs_noob> where can i change $PATH for "sudo" prefixed commands?
<ZykoticK9> Stevethepirate, ahh think your confused with what time(s) it is in North America - it's morning
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, however i would suspect a hardware problem, maybe its bets to reinstall windows and go to the manufacturer
<bryan_R59> no matter what i try. XVidcap will not record my audio. :(
<bryan_R59> i just get weird noises
<raven> sinux its a linux server
<sinux> ok
<muellisoft> emacs_noob: dunno really but you might want to check /etc/sudoers.
<john_dop> michaelson: i see, i guess will stick then with w7 for a while and see how it behaves (it worked fine actually, until the dual boot moment)
<Stevethepirate> ZykoticK9: oh sheesh. I'm in .za, haven't slept in 2 days, apology.
<ibrahim-kasem> how can i know if my cpu is 64bit capable
<knightrage> does anybody here have any familiarity with Wake-On-LAN functionality? i've done all the steps listed in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 ... i've configured it in my BIOS, configured it using ethtool.. verified that the magic packet is being sent properly by using wireshark, but the computer does not turn on either from completely shut off or in suspend mode. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, thats probably the safest options, some manufacturers will give you a hard time if you install linux , the will refuse to accept the warranty
<john_dop> michaelson: but, what did you mean by alternate, in there there are a couple torrents alternatives for 10.04.1
<muellisoft> ibrahim-kasem: probably read /proc/cpuinfo. I guess address sizes is the relevant informatino.
<itai_michaelson> john_dop, the alternate is a non-graphical install (a bit like XP's)
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, please see the out put http://pastebin.com/Nb9m3Vjx
<ZykoticK9> !alternate | john_dop
<ubottu> john_dop: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<john_dop> itai_michaelson: thank you
<sinux> raven, this might help you friend http://superuser.com/questions/62587/mount-a-samba-share-and-create-symbolic-link
<john_dop> great, thanks
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, I believe (but could be wrong) that all the Intel Core 2 DUOs are 64bit - you'd need to confirm however
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, yep
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, what should i do to make sure please ? is there anything that i can do ?
<bazhang> core duo's not core 2 are
<muellisoft> ibrahim-kasem: you could simply boot a 64bit Kernel.
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, if bazhang agrees - you're good
<muellisoft> but yeah. all Core2duos are 64bit.
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, bazhang ? what is this
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, core duo or core 2 duo
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, who is that
<bastid_raZor> ibrahim-kasem: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm  ..if you get any results then you have a 64bit capable processor
<ibrahim-kasem> bastid_raZor, http://pastebin.com/G7QCp7G3  this is the output
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, happen to know what lm stands for?  That's a cool test if it works.
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, core 2 duo in my laptop hp dv6 1045ee
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, 64bit as ZykoticK9 said
<raven> sinux, ok tnx
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, but when i install the lucid 64bit I get a random freezing problems ! and the iso file is okay i used md5
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: this is what i used to reference lm.. it doesn't give a definition but gives a location where you can find flag identifiers. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/proc-cpuinfo-flag-lm-358563/
<sinux> raven, welcome
<BluesKaj> ibrahim-kasem, ati graphics?
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, burned slowly and did the disk integrity check as well? if the problems persists after that try the alternate installer
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, thanks
<bastid_raZor> ibrahim-kasem: yes, they are correct. you have a 64bbit capable processor
<ibrahim-kasem> BluesKaj, no nvidia my friend
<RenatoSilva> I don't remember when and how but the sound it makes when you log in stopped working. What can I do?
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, what is the alternate installer ? I tried installing it using usb flash disc and a well burned compact disc but the result is the same
<ZykoticK9> RenatoSilva, do you have Ubuntu-tweak installed?
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, text only installer
<bazhang> !alternate | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<RenatoSilva> hmmm
<jellow> installing grub where is hd0?
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, i don't think you can use alternate cd on USB flash...
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, i will use the alternate disc it is not necessary to use a flash disc right ?
<jellow> is hd0 the new installed system?
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, i believe it will ONLY work from disc
<ZykoticK9> ibrahim-kasem, s/disc/cd
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, yeah no problem i will do that
<qwertypo> Hey
<BluesKaj> ibrahim-kasem, I used the altenate install on my older desktop and it worked , whereas the live cd couldn't read my HW
<blahh> hi
<ibrahim-kasem> ZykoticK9, bazhang, BluesKaj thank you very much guys
<ibrahim-kasem> muellisoft, thnx dude
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, welcome and good luck
<ragaxx> W WINDOWS
<BluesKaj> ibrahim-kasem, hope it works for you :)
<sbalerio> ave server
<ibrahim-kasem> BluesKaj,  what is the HW please ?
<ibrahim-kasem> BluesKaj, live cd couldn't read your HW
<cesc> I need an application to make a snapshot of a windows on ubuntu. Any recommendations?
<slimjimflim> hi i've got 3 sound cards: 1 integrated, and 2 pci, and none of them are working
<slimjimflim> i enabled all the controls through the mixer and turned up all the volumes
<BluesKaj> Hardware, my old ati graphics card or cdrom drive.Not sure which, but it wouldn't install
<sinux> cesc, like a screen capture software or do you want something to print screen
<Aquina> cesc try dd and then zip it if < 2Gb or alse use tar.gz (tarball and compress).
<ibrahim-kasem> cesc, application > accessories  > take snapshot
<sinux> ?
<slimjimflim> it works fine when i boot from windows (dual boot)
<ibrahim-kasem> cesc, you dont have to install anything
<Aquina> <slimjimflim> running them all together wont work well! Choose one which is supported (ubuntuhcl.org) and then set it up.
<cesc> thanks ibrahim-kasem
<ibrahim-kasem> cesc, your welcome
<slimjimflim> Aquina: ok
<jellow> I installed grub to my usb stick and not my hd how can i fix this?
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: possibly lm stands for long mode
<ge0_> hey
<josh1> Hello, Pidgin starts automatically as ubuntu with GNOME session starts but I haven't added it in start programms. How to prevent pidgin's process at start ?
<ge0_> hi allll
<ibrahim-kasem> ge0_, heyy
<ge0_> this is the 1st time i use irc
<magnetron> !grub | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ge0_> i just downloaded from ubuntu software center
<ibrahim-kasem> ge0_, nice
<adi_ph> hello
<adi_ph> i am unable to connect to my wireless. i am currently connected using eth0. and i can connect to that wifi from my windows. i am using lucid 64 bit. it continuesly asks for password.
<ZEknox> adi_ph: what type of encryption on the wifi?
<adi_ph> ZEknox, wep
<ZEknox> adi_ph: and your certain you typed in the key correctly?  case-sensitive
<magnetron> adi_ph: you are typing in the password in the wrong format, or you are typing in the wrong password
<adi_ph> ZEknox, magnetron i can access my router from windows by typing 192.168.1.1 but not from my this ubuntu? help?
<adi_ph> ZEknox, magnetron password is correct
<magnetron> adi_ph: you need to type in the password in the CORRECT FORMAT
<ZEknox> can ubuntu ping 192.168.1.1
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, thanks!
<coobra>  
<adi_ph> magnetron, what is correct format?
<adi_ph> ZEknox, no cant ping to 192.168.1.1
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: you peaked my interest and made me dig farther. thank you.
<magnetron> adi_ph: you are currently using the wrong format
<magnetron> adi_ph: try another format
<adi_ph> magnetron, you mean wep and wpa personal?
<magnetron> adi_ph: no.
<adi_ph> magnetron, then?
<seisetepc> wep is a best
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, ;) - that a really handy test for the "does my cpu support 64" i must say - i'm certainly stealing your command.
<ZEknox> adi_ph: what is the ip address on eth0?
<magnetron> adi_ph: i am talking about the format of the WEP key.
<adi_ph> ZEknox, automatic
<maraja> is it possible to recover data from a partition when this message ocurs: the disk has no valid partition table ?????????????
<ZEknox> zeltak: it is on the 192.168.1/24 network? or does it get a 169.x.x.x?
<adi_ph> magnetron, its 40/128 bit
<Mimo> how to use windows users on samba?
<Zol> How can I search a man page for a word and retrieve the line where it's located?
<magnetron> adi_ph: there's the hexadecimal format and another format
<adi_ph> magnetron, i am sure that its not hex
<bastid_raZor> Zol: you could type /searchstring then press enter and it will highlight the searchstring. then you could copy/paste it
<Zol> thanks
<magnetron> adi_ph: there is no standard way of using non-hexadecimal keys in WEP. find the hexadecimal version of your key and type it in in Ubuntu, when the "hexadecimal" format is selected in the password dialog. then come back here
<twig_> bastid_razor: im new to linux so im not sure but would grep <patter> <file> work for zol's question?
<adi_ph> magnet, ok i wll try it now going offline from eth0 to try wireless
<twig_> pattern that is
<bastid_raZor> twig_: yes, if he knows the exact location of the manpage file.
<twig_> gotcha
<Zol> Thanks
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<bastid_raZor> twig_: i tend to use grep -i   since -i will disregard case
<nsh> what is needed to be done after editing /etc/hosts for the changes to have effect?
<magnetron> nsh: nothing
<DasEi> nsh: instantly
<twig_> im trying to get a swl-2300u usb wireless card working on 10.04,  installed ndiswrapper, ran -m, installed the drivers, modprobe ndiswrapper, got the green light on the card, lsusb, ndiswrapper -l, and dmesg all show it there but i cant get iwconfig to see the wlan0, any suggestions?
<yanglong> ?
<nsh> magnetron, Dasda: adding an entry to /etc/hosts does not make it resolve for me
<nsh> root@samsung:~# ( grep atmail.webmail.diasa.com.pa /etc/hosts && host atmail.webmail.diasa.com.pa || echo ' totally gheigh...' ) | tr '\n' '/' ; echo
<nsh> 207.218.158.12  atmail.webmail.diasa.com.pa atmail/Host atmail.webmail.diasa.com.pa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)/Host atmail.webmail.diasa.com.pa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)/ totally gheigh.../
<FloodBot3> nsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nsh kicks FloodBot1 in the balls
<nsh> is there another way of performing manual name resolution?
<glaucous> I'm thinking about enabling AHCI on my computer. On Windows 7 I have to change a few things in registry and that should be it. Is there anything to think about in Linux/Ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> hi i'm still having issues getting my pci sound card running
<fabian> donde estoy?
<slimjimflim> fabian: estats aqui en #ubuntu :D
<slimjimflim> *estas
<slimjimflim> ...i think i have a conflict with my onboard sound card
<DasEi> glaucous: no, just enable in bios and kernel will handle it
<slimjimflim> but i can't use the onboard one b/c the jack is broken
<vegombrei> i have this mts internet thingie ... i pay for an unlimited connection but unlimited according to mts is only 15gb a month after which my bandwidth drops to 1x  .. how i get around this?
<slimjimflim> i'm looking at lsmod atm, but idk what to rm
<glaucous> DasEi: And there are no issues I should be aware of?
<bastid_raZor> vegombrei: get a new ISP.
<slimjimflim> vegombrei: there's no such thing as unlimited
<slimjimflim> vegombrei: get a t1 line
<DasEi> glaucous: unless a very old bios (kernel then will turn ahci off itself) no, in first hand
<vegombrei> guys i live in a forest .. have only this usb wireless cdma thingie
<glaucous> DasEi: Alright, great
<vegombrei> if i had other options i would have ditched the isp long ago ... i get charged a fixed amt for an "unlimited" connection but it also says in their license agreement that unlimited = 15 gb per month then i have to pay and renew my connection for another month or ride the rest of the month at 1x speed
<twig_> /proc/net/wireless doesnt show either....
<piglit> i use open office and calc in Ubuntu is there a channel for these programs?
<maco> piglit: just ask here
<maco> piglit: and open office is the suite of programs of which calc is one. which other do you mean? impress (presentations) or writer (word processing) ?
<ZykoticK9> is multitouch touchpads supported in 10.04?  I'm seeing some recent articles about this feature being added to 10.10.
<Belserusk> Hi. Would running GUFW + a router firewall cause a slower internet than just having a router firewall?
<slimjimflim> vegombrei: you might be able to get a satellite feed
<vegombrei> slimjimflim: yep my tv is satellite based
<piglit> maco: i want to change the setting of one page in calc. to print in landscape and the other in portrait but when i change one sheet to landscape all the sheets change to landscape and i dont want that
<piglit> maco: and the same question for the scale i want one page to be scaled 50% when printing but the other page 100%
<adminewb1> help! Q: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481873/ ; not using any customizing of /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> piglit: :-/ dont think you can. will have to print just certain pages one way, then change the setting and print the other pages. sorry
<slimjimflim> i forget who just suggested that i disable one of the modules for the other sound card, but it worked
<slimjimflim> tyvm whoever you are
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  from what i read. its going to take some work to get to work 'well' - it may get backported.. but  i would be spurised at that,
<drumhead> I'm having trouble getting JACK to recognize my FP10 in Ubuntu 10,4. Help?
<magnetron> !details | drumhead
<ubottu> drumhead: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> adminewb1, Is the gateway (the compuer with the point to point connection to the net) a dhcp server?
<piglit> maco: i'll google some more then, it must be possible i think .....
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks for the input.  After a little more googling, i'm just gonna wait... too much effort for not enough return.
<drumhead> Getting error message: "firewire ERR: Error creating FFADO streaming device" when trying to start JACK using the "Firewire"/FFADO driver in Ubuntu 10.4 with FP10
<adminewb1> edbian, no, WinXP ICS (simpler than Linux if about as cantankerous) wouldn't allow dynamic IP address assignments. So on Linux I'm maintaining consistency in assigning the same static addresses.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the next big 'thang' :) that i proberly wont ever use.
<edbian> adminewb1, Strange.  Well in any event if the client are static than they determine their own dns.  The default behavior is to ask the gateway which will usually forward requests.  You can change that but you have to change it on each client individually.
<ejcweb> Hi - can someone give me a command (presumably using rename) which removes the first 20 characters from a file name of all files in a folder?
<edbian> ejcweb, I can give you a script but I don't think that can be done on one line.
<edbian> ejcweb, It's  short script though!
<drumhead> Problem trying to get JACK to start (Ubuntu 10.4, FP10, Firewire card), have installed libfreebob0, but am getting "jackd: unknown driver 'freebob'". I want JACKD to recognize the freebob driver.
<adminewb1> edbian, correct, I'm expecting clients will either not specify any DNS or specify the same as the gateway, 192.168.0.1
<edbian> adminewb1, What are they doing?  Did I mis-understand the problem.
<ejcweb> edbian: Okay, that would be great. I was trying to use a regex to do it, but was failing...
<edbian> ejcweb, That sounds like the hard way :)
<ZykoticK9> drumhead, if you don't get an answer here, you might want to try in the #ubuntustudio channel, as I'd guess they may have more experience using jack.  Best of luck man.
<adminewb1> edbian, still my question is, how to get the gateway to pass DNS requests through and not fumble them somehow (appears to be firewall issue)
<jrib> edbian, ejcweb: rename -n 's/.{20}//' *     no?
<drumhead> ZykoticK9, thanks.
<clps> i use conky. but this code : ${downspeed eth0} is not working for wireles. can we add another clock for wireles and if possible for other connections types ? . thanks!
<ubuntu_lucid> I want to block DVD RW AD-7560S in ubuntu lucid how to do that?
<edbian> adminewb1, Ohhh!  The gateway isn't passing DNS requests on?  I think perhaps you need to set up a DNS server and configure it.  Do you have one running already?
<edbian> jrib, Well that was easy wasn't it.
<edbian> jrib, I was gonna have to sit down and think about it.
<RenatoSilva>  My login sound stopped working somehow sometime. Settings seem ok. Any clue?
<ZykoticK9> clps, eth0 is ethernet, perhaps you could change/test with wlan0
<edbian> ubuntu_lucid, Take it out of the computer :)
<adminewb1> edbian, no DNS local server, I just want as dumb a proxy as possible
<jrib> edbian: yeah, the hardest part is always remembering when to escape special characters in regex... so I had to go create a file real quick :P
<edbian> adminewb1, I'm not an expert but I would install a dns server on the gateway.  That's the only way I see how.  There probably is already one running!
<acalbaza> is there a way to speed up alt-tab when using metacity...
<edbian> jrib, ha ha :)
<clps> ZykoticK9: wlan is not working. :(
<adminewb1> edbian, in Firestarter, there's a "forward service" section in the policy tab; set that up with a rule for passing DNS traffic. It doesn't appear to do anything
<ZykoticK9> clps, sorry don't know then.  Good luck.
<ubuntu_lucid> <edbian> cant do that its laptop and i use dvd in win 7
<RenatoSilva> where's sun-java6-plugin package???
<ubuntu_lucid> it doesnt work in ubuntu
<ubuntu_lucid> there is some issue with udev
<ZykoticK9> RenatoSilva, partner repo
<ZykoticK9> !java > RenatoSilva
<ubuntu_lucid> so i would like to switch it off
<ubottu> RenatoSilva, please see my private message
<clps> ZykoticK9: thank you!
<edbian> adminewb1, You probably have to make a rule to forward the DNS packets from wlan0 to eth0 and then from eth0 to your DNS server on the internet.
<edbian> ejcweb, For future reference I found this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/string-manipulation.html
<edbian> adminewb1, Not really sure though.  Never set up anything like that.
<ejcweb> Jrib: thanks. It says the files are renamed, but I can't see any changed filenames in the folder?
<adminewb1> edbian, the rule says to forward service DNS (port 53) to 192.168.30.1 (modem on eth0) same port
<jrib> ejcweb: I always give rename commands with the -n :)  Check what that does in "man rename"
<luganiv> c.abjects.net
<ubuntu_lucid> come on people how to switch off DVD RW in lucid ? i want lucid not to see it the next time i boot up. how to do that ?
<RenatoSilva> ZykoticK9: partner repository? can't see this on synaptic
<adminewb1> when I statically configure a client to point DNS to that address, it works
<bastid_raZor> !partner | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<edbian> adminewb1, Great.  How does eth0 know what to do with that packet?  Is there a DNS server running that listens on eth0?  The packet gets there and the port is "closed" because there is no service listening for DNS requests on that interface.
<jrib> edbian: neat, I wasn't aware of that syntax, it's like python!
<edbian> jrib, It is :)
<edbian> jrib, I LOVE python :)
<adminewb1> edbian, yes the modem knows how to serve as DNS proxy
<edbian> adminewb1, The modem?  What is eth0?
<Ari_Lazarus> What is the channel for getting opinions on software to use with Ubuntu?
<clps> i use conky. but this code : ${downspeed eth0} is not working for wireles. can we add another clock for wireles and if possible for other connections types ? . thanks!
<ZykoticK9> RenatoSilva, if you want GUI steps see Blue Note at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<adminewb1> edbian eth0 is the ethernet point to point that talks to the modem
<jrib> edbian: aww, not in zsh
<bastid_raZor> clps: for wireless you would need the wirless interface.. most likely wlan0
<clps> adminewb1: which is for wireles ?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  ive had some laptosp where wireless is eth0, some where its wlan0, and even a few other odd ball names in teh past.
<RenatoSilva> God, I jus want to know why the java plugin package disappeared and how to resotre it
<clps> bastid_raZor:  i try it but is not working on conky :(
<edbian> adminewb1, I think you're confused about internet traffic.  Just because you forward some traffic from wlan0 to eth0 doesn't mean it will go to the modem.  Like I said before.  You're going to have to forward DNS packets from wlan0 to eth0 and then from eth0 to the IP of the DNS server on the net.
<Dr_Willis> clps:  try ifconfig and see what it says it is.
<edbian> jrib, Too bad :(  I didn't think it was bash specific!
<edbian> Dr_Willis, You can name them yourself! :)
<adminewb1> edbian, probably I didn't explain well
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  can i have EliteStuff0 ? :)
<clps> Dr_Willis: i try it. it is not working on conky. but eth0 works for my connection on desktop. but im on laptop now.
<dublisk> I compiled a program. If I run as my normal user it complains about it cant find a .so file, but it works if I am root. the LD_LIBRARY_PATH is correct though, I cannot figure out why it is happening
<clps> Dr_Willis: i have to find for wireles ...
<adminewb1> edbian, eth0 thing but the modem, it's point to point, its default gateway is the modem
<edbian> adminewb1, I'm not sure it will solve the problem but I see a def problem forwarding DNS traffic to an interface that doesn't have a DNS server (or forwarder) on it.
<adminewb1> edbian, yes the modem knows how to proxy DNS
<jrib> edbian: yeah, I'm sure it can be done with some slightly different syntax but I hate it when it's different in zsh
<adminewb1> edbian, that part works fine
<Feroy> Has anyone gotten the different wallpaper on each workspace to work with ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> adminewb1, But eth0 is not the modem.  When you forward traffic to eth0 it is not going to the modem.
<DasEi> dublisk: normal user missing group membership or filepermission on that .so file ?
<adminewb1> edbian, actually yes it does go to modem
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, requires Compiz and you can no longer use desktop for icons/drives - still interested?
<dublisk> -rwxr-xr-x 1 andrei andrei 20040 2010-04-15 05:08 /home/andrei/devel/ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-lnx64/lib/x86_64/libOpenCL.so
<edbian> adminewb1, Well then I don't know :P
<dublisk> that should be ok no ?
<jrib> edbian: in case you care, $foo[1,3] in zsh is apparently like ${foo:1:3} in bash
<Feroy> the CCSM doesnt have wallpaper plugin and in the cube option it doesnt allow wallpapers . . . has anyone gotten it to work in 10.04??
<edbian> jrib, Even more like python!
<edbian> Feroy, You have to install the extra plugin packages.  Search in synaptic for "compiz" you'll see them.
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, add the compiz extra plugins then (yes i've had it working in 10.04)
<jrib> edbian: indeed though, I kept typing a ':' instead of a ',' and zsh yelled at me
<Feroy> ok thanks!
<edbian> Feroy, You also have to turn off nautilus drawing the background.  Not sure if I remember how to do that.
<edbian> jrib, Ha
<Feroy> i did the nautilus allready, ive been following online guides all morning xD
<edbian> Feroy, Then you just have to install some packages.
<adminewb1> edbian, refer to my nested pastebin, it shows how the interfaces are set up; 192.168.30.1 is gateway for eth0, even though it doesn't show that way in ifconfig output
<Feroy> kk i see a fusion package and . . . fusion plugins
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<bastid_raZor> clps: yes it does seem downspeed/upspeed has depreciated.
<Feroy> should i get fusion-bcop aswell or leavew that alone?
<adminewb1> oops got to go
<clps> bastid_raZor: ? so ?
<edbian> adminewb1, My only suggestion is to forward DNS requests from wlan0 to eth0 and then from eth0 to some DNS server on the net.  OR set up a DNS server on the wlan0, eth0 server.  I don't know besides that.
<edbian> adminewb1, Good luck!
<adminewb1> thanks
<edbian> Was anybody else watching my convo with him?  Does anybody have any opinions?  I felt like he just didn't want to take my advice.  Was I wrong?
<Feroy> ok, i have desktop cube and cube rotate on, and ive put the images i want in the wallpaper's option, but i still only have one wallpaper, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> clps: try downspeedf and upspeedf
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, do you see icons on your desktop?
<Feroy> no
<Feroy> i disabled naultis from gnome w/e w/e
<ZykoticK9> Feroy, don't know then...  good luck.
<Feroy> haha ok
<edbian> Feroy, Is the background you see the one from nautilus or from compiz?
<clps> bastid_raZor:  not working :(
<Feroy> does nautilus have an option background? if so how do i disable it, cause i have one background on, and i added three to compz expecting my other 3 workspaces to be changed
<bastid_raZor> clps: what does conky display when you use that?
<edbian> Feroy, You have to turn the nautilus background completely off.  Compiz should draw all 4 backgrounds.
<edbian> Feroy, I don't know how to turn it off.
<Feroy> oh, ok
<ZykoticK9> edbian, Feroy my steps for Muliple backgrounds at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<clps> bastid_raZor: i have a small graph and a numeric value for down and up speed seperated...
<edbian> ZykoticK9, You wrote this?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, alucidfs if mine ya
<edbian> Feroy, The desktop should completely disappear (no image, just black) if compiz isn't on and nautilus isn't drawing it for you.
<Feroy> well, i went to appearance and put it to the grey wallpaper thinking that might've been off but i dont think so
<edbian> Feroy, Not quite :)  See ZykoticK9 instructions?  That's how to turn it off.  The show desktop key in gconf-editor
<bastid_raZor> clps: i understand that. what i'm asking is what does conky display when you use ${downspeedf wlan0}? is it blank output on conky or does it show an error?
<Feroy> yes i unticked that to turn it off
<edbian> Feroy, And what color is the background?
<Feroy> currently grey, i have no background on right now
<edbian> Feroy, Log out and log back in to restart the graphical components.
<worldsayshi> A command line logical question: I'm about to use svn to check out from a repo: http:/path/to/repo, so I type svn co http://path/to/repo. But I want the checkout to end up in the current folder, not in a subfolder named repo. How do I do this?
<edbian> Feroy, if it's grey that is a background.  Just a very plain one.
<Feroy> ok ill relogin to my ubuntu then
<bastid_raZor> clps: there is a #conky if i'm unhelpful :)
<Feroy> THANK YOU
<Feroy> whoever told me to relogin
<Feroy> xD
<FloodBot3> Feroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Feroy, You got it to work I presume?
<Feroy> yeah, jjust set the wallpapers you want and restart/relogin to enable it
<Feroy> and the good new is
<clps> bastid_raZor:  Down ${downspeed  downspeedf} k/s ${alignr}Up ${upspeed eth0} k/s
<clps> ${downspeedgraph eth0 25,107} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph eth0 25,107}
<clps> Total ${totaldown eth0} ${alignr}Total ${totalup eth0}
<Feroy> in places, desktop still has all my folders and everything so i dont might not seeing them :D
<luckybunny> hi everyone. I had sound last night and now all of a sudden I don't. not even the icon on the top bar... completely unsure what to do
<Feroy> mind*
<luckybunny> going to the sound option hangs at 'waiting for sound system to respond'
<edbian> Feroy, Yep.  Linux is great huh?
<Divo_> Ok, I set the login screen for ubuntu so it would automatically log me in to my only account. After restarting it still shows my account and asks for a password, but when I enter the correct password, my screen flashes and goes back to ask which user I want to log in as.
<Feroy> yeah, thanks edbian!
<bastid_raZor> clps: ${downspeed downspeedf} is incorrect. replace it with ${downspeedf eth0} or with wlan0  ..which ever interface you're trying to use.
<edbian> Feroy, Glad I could help :)
<bastid_raZor> clps: and the same with upspeed replace it with upspeedf
<clps> bastid_raZor: dont look for first line. i m trying it now...
<Divo_> If anyone knows the proper terminal command to require a login again, that may be useful. Perhaps I could undo the login settings, and go back to the way I had it
<FastReading> I have got a problem with my wireless connection: iwconfig and ifconfig don't seem to be willing to work together. I have to configure the ethernet device with a static IP address. While ifconfig is running, with the manually assigned IP and the gateway correctly set, the wireless device is unable to connect (i.e. it remains forever in a 4-handshake + disconnect process). However, if I "ifconfig eth1 down" and the device is libera
<Friar> I keep trying to connect to a VPN with 10.04 and I get an error saying it fails to connect because vpn failed to start.
<Friar> anyone have any ideas?
<JK3MP> Hmmm... for some reason in Xchat the only server it'll let me connect to is freenode. =(
<Dr_Willis> Divo_:  stop gdm and login at onsole  and use startx command
<Divo_> Dr_Willis: Trying now, thanks
<lapion> anyone know how to activate an iwl2100 wifi card with a software power button ?
<Emilio77> Hi everybody
<Divo_> Dr_Willis: how do I stop gdm?
<Emilio77> i know that this chat is all about ubuntu but io need another kinda help, somebody with free time to help me?
<Emilio77> private please
<lapion> Divo_, just do : sudo stop gdm
<luckybunny> it seems to think I don't have a sound card
<diego8792187> Hi, I'm considering buying a netbook for college, I would be very thankful wth any suugestion, also I've got an eye with an acer aspire one D150
<diego8792187> is that model good supported by ubuntu ?
<afra> sto cercando apprendista stregone il film in italiano
<DasEi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luckybunny> I watched a DVD and played several audio files last night on the very same laptop, so suddenly having no sound card is mighty strange
<DasEi> luckybunny: install alsamixergui and re-check
<happyhippy> I just installed ubuntu 10.4, I have a monitor w/ speakers. I would like to know where the sound config stuff is at and a way to check what hardware is available to run sound through. any suggestions?
<hiexpo> luckybunny,  i have had that happen reboot and see if it works
<DasEi> happyhippy: lspci/lshw as root shows your hardware, basics on :
<DasEi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> luckybunny: ^
<StaRetji> Hi folks, how would one repair casper-rw on a working stick. I'm receiving some errors and I was trying to repair usb stick FS with "e2fsck /dev/sda1" but I got "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage."
<happyhippy> DasEi,  tyvm
<DasEi> np
<StaRetji> I remember that there was a procedure for this, but couldn't find it anywhere
 * luckybunny reboots and comes back.... I at least have the sound preferences back now
<DasEi> StaRetji: unmount it first, then rescan
<javaman> #join hack.pl
<StaRetji> DasEi: can unmount the stick it is running?
<DasEi> StaRetji: oh, you run from the stick ( the OS) ?
<StaRetji> DasEi: I mean, the system is running on it
<StaRetji> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> StaRetji: ic, no, need another sys if serious problems, or a live cd
<root_> h
<luckybunny> nope. no luck
<StaRetji> DasEi: so, I should plug it to another system in order to fix it? I was trying to avoid that, as I don't have another system :/
<DasEi> StaRetji: have you got another stick or cd drive ?
<bastid_raZor> clps: i assume with your lack of further response that solved it issue?
<luckybunny> I already had alsamixergui, and it appears to like it... but seems to be alone in that
<StaRetji> DasEi: oh, sorry, I will run live system from CD then
<StaRetji> DasEi: thx for the tips ;)
<clps> bastid_raZor: conky chanlle solved it. my connection is eth1. but we dont know why ?
<DasEi> StaRetji: else use tune2fs to settle down the mount-count, and use it's automatic
<mikebeecham_> guys...I have an epson inkjet printer attached to my Ubuntu machine...the printer is shared onto the network.  How can I find out what path I need, so that I can allow my windows 7 laptop to print to it?
<bastid_raZor> clps: ahh, excellent. finding the right interface is always good :)
<suresh> hi i just did a fresh install .. does anyone know that site where i could update and install all codecs etc ???
<StaRetji> DasEi: too much for my small brain mate :)
<edbian> mikebeecham_, You have to set up a samba server to show the printer to the windows machines
<bastid_raZor> suresh: normally the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is all that is needed
<ZykoticK9> suresh, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for starters if you need more add Medibuntu and install non-free-codecs
<mikebeecham_> edbian, I already have samba set up on here
<dagny_taggart> suresh: this might help - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I had a power surge yesterday and since then my PC halts before login and Scroll & Caps lock lights start blinking. All the details I could remember are at http://pastebin.com/qpKx6vxm. Please help. TIA!
<Bullterd> Afternoon All.
<Bullterd> This is gonna be a simple one, hopefully :)
<newbiez> i installed ubuntu today my computer has a ati x800 card, i installed the closed source drivers but it keeps saying "no ati graphics driver is installed" en when i start aticonfig it says no supported adapters detected
<DasEi> suresh : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<Bullterd> How do I remove the current ubuntu server PAE kernel and replace it with a non PAE kernel?
<maco> newbiez: that is a kernel panic. its like a blue screen of death
<clps> can we connect on two wireless connections from the same laptop at the same time ?
<edbian> mikebeecham_, Read this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<newbiez> maco: can you help me out?
<DasEi> Bullterd: either by apt or synaptic, then run sudo update-grub
<newbiez> i dont know how to fix this
<Bullterd> Dasda: What would the apt command be?
<bastid_raZor> Bullterd: in synaptic search for linux-image .. you'll see a list of kernels. uninstall the PAE one and install a different one.
<Naraz311> #chanel
<maco> newbiez: given you said power surge and given kernel panics tend to happen when something's going wrong at the hardware<->driver level....i'd be checking for hardware damage
<brandon__> msg nickserv/ register molecule techgeekman@gmail.com
<brandon__> hi
<newbiez> maco: your looking at the wrong nick :)
<bastid_raZor> brandon__: the / should have been on /msg
<ZykoticK9> brandon__, time to change your password
<maco> brandon__: the slash goes at the beginning
<DasEi> StaRetji: live cd is fine, or you can manipulate the counter for e2fsck, that will come at boot automatically before filesystem is in write-mode
<brandon__> sorry
<brandon__> bye
<maco> newbiez: bahh the other "n" person!
<hiexpo> heehee
<maco> nimbiotics: read what i said to newbiez!
<Bullterd> aha that was funny
<Bullterd> so yeah, any ideas on the apt-get command?
<Bullterd> apt-get remove *something*;apt-get install *something*
<DasEi> Bullterd: sudo apt-get remove linux.....
<DasEi> Bullterd: sudo apt-get install linux....
<maco> Bullterd: install linux-image-generic and remove linux-image-generic-pae
<DasEi> Bullterd: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bastid_raZor> Bullterd: i would suggest installing a new kernel before uninstalling the PAE
<Bullterd> maco: Ta :)
<edbian> What is PAE anyway??
<DasEi> Bullterd: sudo update-grub
<Bullterd> kk
<the-erm> I'd like a specific program to run every time I insert media.  Does anyone know how to set that up? Basically I want it to run the same time nautilus opens it browser when I insert media.
<maco> edbian: physical address extensions
<DasEi> !pae| edbian
<ubottu> edbian: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<the-erm> Anyone know how to do that?
<maco> edbian: it lets a 32bit system see 4GB+ RAM
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: apt-get will update grub automagically
<ZykoticK9> edbian, extension that allows 32bit to address more then the 3.XGB of memory
<edbian> DasEi, maco Brilliant!!!
<maco> edbian: but only supported on newer CPUs (makes ones about 5 years old kernel panic)
<Bullterd> apt-get install linux-image-generic; apt-get remove linux-image-generic-pae;apt-get autoremove;sudo update grub ?
<nimbiotics> maco: where?
<DasEi> bastid_raZor: fine, that was manual removal only then
<Bullterd> that line do it?
<maco> nimbiotics: you described a kernel panic (the flashing caps lock) which is like a BSOD on windows. i would check for hardware damage
<odiseo> hi
<odiseo> I´ve got two identical inboxes for the same account,how can I fix it?
<DasEi> Bullterd: yes, as bastid.. mentioned, last command isn't needed as apt takes  care of it (no harm , though)
<maco> nimbiotics: kernel panics happen when either the hardware or the driver is bad, and since it was triggered by a power surge, sounds like something got fried
<odiseo> thunderbird
<DasEi> Bullterd: that lines, can chain the commands by &&
<edbian> nimbiotics, Did I suggest bad ram to you yesterday?  How did that go?
<nimbiotics> maco: how can I check for hardware issues? Is there a test I could probably run or should I go old fashiones way?
<maco> nimbiotics: old fashioned way
<maco> nimbiotics: well edbian just said ram
<maco> nimbiotics: there is a test for ram and one for hard disks
<maco> nimbiotics: but nothing for cpu/mobo/nic/etc
<edbian> nimbiotics, You can tell you have bad hardware usually because your kernel panics ;)
<clps> from the same laptop at the same time can we connect two connection ?
<DasEi> maco:there are
<edbian> clps, No
<maco> DasEi: oh?
<clps> edbian: ok thank you!
<edbian> clps, I don't believe so.
<DasEi> maco:ethtool and such , f.e. nic  or cpuburn f.e. cpu,  amongst others
<maco> DasEi: ah good to know!
<DasEi> :=
<nimbiotics> edbian , edbian: Yes I did check ram and hdds, all seemed OK
<appi_uppi> Hi, is there any software similar to Adobe Dreamweaver for Ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> edbian, maco: Yes I did check ram and hdds, all seemed OK
<DasEi> maco, nimbiotics: gnome-device-manager is nice for an overview
<maco> DasEi: it wont boot :P
<nimbiotics> DasEi: problem is I cannot login in GUI
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> I am trying to ssh / vnc into my machine - I have a public IP yet there is a router configuration that is stopping me being able to. I cannot update this configuration (without resetting the box to defaults)
<DBANER> hi
<edbian> nimbiotics, Good luck finding the problem! :D
<suresh> i went to the medibuntu site copied and paste the stuff there and got a lot of errors
<DasEi> nimbiotics: also have a look at conky,  ah I see, check /var/log/syslog and messages in same dir, re-configure gdm
<DBANER> I have a proble I connected to ssh like that (ssh -D 8080 bla@blalba.com) and now I can stop it
<KE1HA> maco:  here's a list of tools for testing just about anything on the box: http://ltp.sourceforge.net/tooltable.php
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> is there a way I can setup a reinvited connection, like skype does, or like a STUN server... can I ssh into a 3rd party server, and use that connection to ssh into my machine? (ssh out of machine A, to machine B, use machine C to communicate via machine B to A
<DasEi> nimbiotics: that box has internet and you can get to commandline ?
<appi_uppi> Hi people, is there any software similar to that of Adobe Dreamweaver for Ubuntu?
<DasEi> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: yes
<nimbiotics> DasEi: yes
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> DasEi, how would I do that?
<maco> appi_uppi: kompozer?
<nimbiotics> dasei, what is gdm?
<maco> appi_uppi: thats the only WYIWYG web design thing i can think of
<maco> nimbiotics: the login screen
<DasEi> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: you ssh in another machine and from there on can ssh to the next
<maco> appi_uppi: *WYSIWYG
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> setup some VPN? ipsec?
<DasEi> !gdm
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> DasEi, you failed to understand
<DBANER> please! I have a problem I connected to ssh like that (ssh -D 8080 bla@blalba.com) and even whan I closed session I can still use that server as proxy
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> Machine A ||||||| Machine B and Machine C
<appi_uppi> maco, oh cool, let me go through it.
<maco> appi_uppi: its an updated version of the old web design app from mozilla
<DBANER> how to stop it???
<DasEi> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: seems so
<DasEi> nimbiotics: sudo apt-get install pastebinit (on the broken one)
<nemanja> sdad
<appi_uppi> maco, I see.  I am going through the website, Thanks a lot maco :)
<nimbiotics> DasEi: gotcha
<DasEi> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: why would you want to log in via ssh in a remote machine and from there back ?
<the-erm> I know the feeling.
<DasEi> nimbiotics: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> nimbiotics: give resulting url here
<nimbiotics> DasEi: need a moment, restarting
<DasEi> sure
<nimbiotics> DasEi: syslog @ http://pastebin.com/fKDscDHx
<FastReading> my wireless device only and only is able to associate to the Access Point when I do an "ifconfig eth1 down". Otherwise, it stays in the 4-way shake forever, what's the explanation behind this and what can be done?
<Sid123> hey,i have recently tried to uninstall a theme pack.after that my ccsm various effects have been disabled(animations).can u tell me how to fix it?I have tried to click the effects but could not help
<DasEi> nimbiotics: nothing alerting in first glance, try  : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sheko-pc> hi
<DasEi> nimbiotics: check also    df -h  , so your disk isn't filled up to bad
<DasEi> nimbiotics: did it work before ?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: did it work what?
<|sysop|> hi
<appi_uppi> hi everyone, if you anybody needs to learn on kompozer please go through this link http://www.joshthomas80.com
<DasEi> nimbiotics: could you login before ? fresh install ?
<JohnTeddy> ZykoticK9 I see. thanks a lot. I appreciate the help.
<nimbiotics> DasEi: heres the full story: http://pastebin.com/qpKx6vxm
<edbian> nimbiotics, Here's an idea.  Boot a live CD.  Does it still not work?
<|sysop|> hi
<nimbiotics> edbian: i did that yesterday and it worked but theres more...
<edbian> nimbiotics, I'm on the edge of my seat.  What else is there!
<FastReading> my wireless device only and only is able to associate to the Access Point when I do an "ifconfig eth1 down". Otherwise, it stays in the 4-way shake forever, what's the explanation behind this and what can be done?
<nimbiotics> edbian: I booted w/previous kernell and it worked!
<dakota> Hello , I am having some boot error issues... Would someone assist me?
<|sysop|> anyone know any utils to help with a memory leak ?
<edbian> nimbiotics, Just boot the old kernel till the new one comes out.  Skip the current one entirely.
<edbian> |sysop|, Are you developing the program that is leaking?
<DasEi> nimbiotics: oh yes, that looks like a kernel panic more then, and explains some stuff.. don't be afraid of the protary drivers, they are fine for nividia, first for now : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo reboot
<|sysop|> nope
<babu__> is there yahoo messenger available for ubuntu
<|sysop|> dealling with someone elses leak
<nimbiotics> edbian: i reinstalled 10.04 and old kernel just disapearedf
<dschuett> Hey all, does anyone have a good tutorial on how to set up two nics on ubuntu 10.04 so i can set it up as a router/firewall?
<edbian> nimbiotics, Well yeah you re-installed.
<dakota> My system will only boot to CLI, USB driver error on start-up.
<edbian> nimbiotics, You can install the old version by forcing the old version of it using synaptic.
<DasEi> nimbiotics: i'd like to test the cpu, maybe overheating
<|sysop|> edbian, I have a program that eats up all my swap space and my box locks up or goes extremely slow on the way to locking up.
<enric_> hola soy español y muy novato hay alguien mas por ahi
<miOw> hi :> i have intel core i3 cpu, and 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' shows 1200MHz instead of 2933... any ideas why?
<DasEi> dschuett: man interfaces,  your file is /etc/network/interfaces
<nimbiotics> how can i check cpu?
<|sysop|> edbian, and since its not my code is there an existing util to kill/restart a process if it starts taking up too much mem?
<Bullterd> Whey, it worked :)
<Bullterd> Cheers lads
<DasEi> nimbiotics: cpuburn
<dakota> My CPU does thae same thing.
<edbian> |sysop|, Not that I know of.
<DasEi> Bullterd: why shouldn't it ?
<dakota> its a Dual core AMD Athlon 2.66Ghz machine, but only shows "800Mhz" on both cores
<nimbiotics> DasEi: u serious?
<|sysop|> edbian, thanks. I can write a bash script to do it. I was hoping to find an exisitng util
<miOw> heh, that's really strange
<edbian> |sysop|, Have fun :)
<dakota> But about my boot problem anyone?
<xanax`> hello
<DasEi> nimbiotics: yes, first get the temps by lm-sensors, then look at it while stressing it,  same with thegraphics/glxgears
<|sysop|> btw anyone use the swapspace program?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: i d get command not found
<|sysop|> it seems to have the ability to clean up the swap. but my swap space is fine right now so I havnt tested it yet.
<xanax`> I heard about some projects that would let the user control the cursor with his webcam, moving the head. is that true ? can someone give me names of these projects ?
<Bullterd> Would anyone be able to tell me what the iptable line would look like to direct all traffic to one Ip down a certain interface?
<DasEi> nimbiotics: that was just informational, no cmd for the line
<dschuett> DasEi: For my external network (the internet) Should I set my if to dhcp since I don't have a static ip from my isp?
<DasEi> dschuett: how do you connect ? router ?
<Sid123> i have uninstalled a theme in lucid but doing so my ccsm animation effect does not seem to work properly.please help
<dschuett> cable modem to a linksys router right now
<dakota> Can someone please direct me somewhere for assistance for my boot problem!? I can barely get to my desktop!
<adi_ph> hi
<dschuett> i would like to run dhcp and iptables on my linux box so i can just use my linksys as an AP only
<DasEi> nimbiotics: let's try to get the login working first
<nimbiotics> DasEi: restarting
<babu__> is yahoo messenger available for ubuntu
<abhijit> babu__, no
<IdleOne> babu__: use Empathy or install Pidgin
<khairul> hi
<iceroot> !yahoo | babu__
<edbian> xanax`, I know there is a program called xdotool that lets you move the mouse via cli.
<ubottu> babu__: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<xanax`> pidgin is good
<nimbiotics> DasEi: bte, standard drivers didnt work for; they didnt identify 2nd display
<edbian> xanax`, And there are "head mice" that move the course based on the angle of a persons head.
<dakota> You have to use a generic program like Empathy IM Client, I don't think there an official Yahoo messenger for linux.
<DasEi> dschuett: will work that way, and can set it to dhcp and let the linky do dhcp , as you can use a static one in that range
<cylix> How do I change the policy kit checking for an action to be ignored?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: froze again
<khairul> hello chatters
<xanax`> thanks edbian
<Nijverheid> question - if I was silly enough to install something from source, how do I get rid of it?
<abhijit> !hi | khairul
<ubottu> khairul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> xanax`, Have fun!
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at free of cost
<cylix> or ignored for a single user...
<xanax`> there are so many improvements these days for accessibility and user-friendly-ness..
<khairul> how i can make mu ubuntu run fast?
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at free of cost
<dakota> I don't think so. VOIP is an option if you have fast INTERNET connection
<DasEi> khairul: lots of things, start disabling stuff you don't need :
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LibertyZero> miOw: It shows your current cpu clock. Ubuntu throttles the cpu down if the speed is not needed.
<khairul> how DaesEi?
<DasEi> khairul: decrease swapiness if enough ram ...  , read the above link about bum
<miOw> LibertyZero: thanks for info =)
<dschuett> DasEi: so if i'm using eth0 to my external (and have it set to DHCP) and have a static ip on eth1 (set to 192.168.0.201) what would i put for a gateway since the linux box (eth0) is the gateway...?
<dakota> I need some help with my boot problem, theres an error that prevents me from booting concerning the USB drivers...
<skumara> how to create partition in ubuntu hdd?
<khairul> i cant play .tp and ts video file
<magnetron> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.4. In mplayer, how do i set the color of subtitles? they are yellow but i'd like them to be white. using VDPAU.
<khairul> thanks DasEi for the tips
<Divo> anyone using screenlets?
<DasEi> dschuett: you don't need one  ;; the gateway option would be on another box in the internal lan and then 192.168.0.201
<skumara> i installed ubuntu in my hdd with 500gb space. i regret it. now i want to make a partion of 250gb out of this hdd. how?
<|sysop|> btw does the % of mem usage in top include swap usage?
<dschuett> ok, perfect!
<dschuett> thanks
<IdleOne> !gparted | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DasEi> skumara: boot live cd, use gparted, edit fstab afterwards
<khairul> how can i play tp and ts file smoothly
<DasEi> !blkid | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DasEi> !fstab > skumara
<ubottu> skumara, please see my private message
<Nijverheid> question - if I was silly enough to install something from source, how would I get rid of it?
<hotstew> hello guys, I get an error when I want to install Ubuntu that my XP partition is corrupted or something
<dakota> how do I fix my USB error!?
<skumara> thank you
<hotstew> I can't remember but there was a handy command where it would repair on startup
<DasEi> nimbiotics: so still no boot to desk, you said it was a fresh install ?
<nimbiotics> DasEi: yes it is fresh
<DasEi> nimbiotics: pm you ?
<tony5> what  is this forum
<IdleOne> !hi | tony5
<ubottu> tony5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nimbiotics> DasEi: sure
<dakota> Could I just get some help here please?
<tony5> what help do u need
<KE1HA> Nijverheid:  you could trying doing into the source tree and doing: make uninstall
<KE1HA> going*
<murlidhar> i have installed radiotray a few days back and it was working fine but now it doesn't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/481959/
<KE1HA> Nijverheid:  otherwise, I think ya have to go huntinn /b /user/bin /user/sbin  etc.
<dakota> I have a USB boot error that preventing me from getting to my desktop, it usally takes me to the CLI login.
<murlidhar> this pastebin says that some global gnome menu is missing
<murlidhar> i can't figure out what went missing :p
<khairul> is there any codec to play tp file?
<kahn> hola a todos, como estan?
<DBANER> how to close ssh session?
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at free of cost
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at free of cost
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at free of cost
<FloodBot3> babu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DBANER> please
<maco> babu__: most voip providers charge
<Morydd> Running kubuntu: How can I make my external drive mount to a specific location? The problem I'm having is that if I have both my external USB drive and my phone mounted at the same time, I can't get at the one that was mounted second it seems.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > babu__
<ubottu> babu__, please see my private message
<beepanda22> msg/ nickserv register <molecule> <techgeekman@gmail.com>
<DBANER> please how to stop ssh?
<funkeyDuder> I am trying to modify a package and am stuck.  When I edit the source and build w/ debulid and it gives me an error about failing a test
<dakota> Could I get some help, it won't take long...
<IdleOne> beepanda22: the command is /msg and remove the <> also change the password because we all saw it , molecule
<cylix> I need to override polkit over an ssh session so I can modify the gdm startup options... Frustration dealing with remote server...
<cylix> If anyone knows how please answer.
<cylix> lucid btw.
<beepanda22> sorry idleone
<funkeyDuder> hehe it is quiet around here today
<IdleOne> beepanda22: no worries, happens a lot
<Nijverheid> KE1HA: thanks :)
<dakota> Is there a way to fix or get the OS to overlook this USB driver error?
<dakota> Its just annoying and my USB appears to work fine anyways...
<dakota> its just preventing a normal boot.
<murlidhar> i have installed radiotray a few days back and it was working fine but now it doesn't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/481959/
<babu__> is there any way to make call to phone at less cost
<DasEi> !gksudo > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<IdleOne> babu__: try Skype, calls to land lines are not free.
<ingu> Has anybody used sleepd? not sure what value to use for the --tx-min and --rx-min after editing /etc/default/sleepd, i am connected to the internet using wifi. Man page says "Set a baseline transmit raffic rate in packets per second for network monitoring. Requires -N."
<Akranis> I'm having problem installing Ubuntu server 10.04.1. About 75% into the installation, it suddenly stops recognising the cd, despite it being mounted at /cdrom/ like the prompt asks me.
<beepanda22> i remember a tea timer panel applet for gnome on ubuntu 8.04 (gOS) and I wonder if that applet is available for ubuntu 10.04 Thanks in advance!
<IdleOne> Akranis: how long did you wait?
<Daekdroom> beepanda22, it is
<beepanda22> daekdroom how do i install it
<Akranis> IdleOne: Well it's a prompt, every time i hit <continue> it justs pops back up again
<Akranis> IdleOne: I did an ls on /cdrom/ and the files are there. Not sure how I debug it from here though.
<Daekdroom> beepanda22, go to synaptic and install the teatime package
<IdleOne> Akranis: sorry I never heard of that, try #ubuntu-server perhaps
<Daekdroom> beepanda22, then add it to the GNOME Panel
<Akranis> IdleOne: ok, thanks
<beepanda22> so it is teatimer-applet, yes
<DBANER> please how to end ssh connection?
<IdleOne> type exit
<teliti> Hello. Can someone please help me out with a hint? I have a bcm4315 wireless network adapter in my lenovo s10e. Generally it should work, but it doesn't ... do you know a soure with a discussion where this problem has been solved?
<beepanda22> thank you daekdroom
<DBANER> I mean I used ssh as proxy and now its still working even when I closed it
<smw> teliti, do you have more information?
<dakota> I am having a hard time gettin my machine to boot up properly, need assistance!
<smw> teliti, have you tried the driver manager?
<teliti> I installed the hardware drivers. first the b43 driver ... and it didnt work. After the STA driver and it still refuse to work
<muelli> DBANER: press "<enter>~." in your SSH connection window
<teliti> the card is displayed when "iwconfig"
<funkeyDuder> anyone in here familar with using debuilder?
<DBANER> well I closed that window..
<teliti> but e.g. scanning via "iwlist eth1 scan" does not work
<DBANER> I mean Ii connected to server like that ssh -D 8080 blablabla@fdsfsdf.com
<muelli> DBANER: then either end all active connections or simply pkill ssh.
<DBANER> its working thx
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> DasEi> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: why would you want to log in via ssh in a remote machine and from there back ? JFC man, JFC, I cannot connect to machine A because of firewall, I can SSH OUT FROM MACHINE A TO B, What is the best thing to be able to connect back into machine A after
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> like, setting up a VPN or something... I have a machine behind a firewall, I want to SSH into it, WHAT NOW?
<evon> hello i have a dual monitor setup with one monitor above the other.  I am having two problems: 1. The windows on the lower monitor keep maximizing passed the menu bar 2. whenever i fullscreen videos in my browser it fullsreens on the wrong monitor and it does not fullscreen all the way. please help
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> JFC it is hard to explain simple things sometimes, I wonder if anyone ever does anything remotely interesting with their machines ever
<yacc> I wonder what mechanism are there to handle two different default routes in Linux? (e.g. one default route for outgoing connections, one for incoming?)
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, does ubuntu for netbooks support touchscreen?
<timpster> NICE question
<timpster> but i can help you
<smw> ComradeHaz`, I believe so
<smw> !touchscreen
<smw> had to try it :-)
<beepanda22> how to install and use maximus on ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition netbook (install and configure) The netbook is not a unr netbook. Thanks in advance!
<DasEi> !vpn | uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: I still don't understand, you are physicall on A, so why connect to it ?
<ubottu> uyegxiuhwjeoxijw: I still don't understand, you are physicall on A, so why connect to it ?: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<edbian> beepanda22, maximus is installed and configured by default on UNR
<beepanda22> edbian, the netbook does not have unr, it has desktop edition. thanks
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, thinking of using a little 8" or so disply and mounting on the wall in my kitchen for music, maybe even recipes or something
<funkeyDuder> ComradeHaz`: that sounds like a cool idea, have you considered using a table?
<edbian> beepanda22, sudo apt-get install maximus.
<funkeyDuder> ComradeHaz`: that sounds like a cool idea, have you considered using a tablet?
<edbian> beepanda22, Not sure if it can run alone or what.
<ComradeHaz`> Nope funkeyDuder, but you make a bloody good point.
<beepanda22> thanks edbian
<edbian> beepanda22, Have fun.
<ComradeHaz`> might be an expensive way of doing it though
<beepanda22> edbian, can you install it from ubuntu software center?
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> DasEi, JFC JFC JFC, I am physicvally on A? I am physically on A? honestly? honestly? You never get up? HOW can you imagine, that even if I said I was on machine A, that I am always here, HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY be confused about if I am on a machine or not when the question is complety simple?
<murlidhar> i have installed radiotray a few days back and it was working fine but now it doesn't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/481959/
<funkeyDuder> ComradeHaz`:  ture,  tablets are a bit more expensive now
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> DasEi, if you have no idea, please /ignore me and stop ubottu ing me stuff that I suggest, and /msg ubottu next time to stop noise in channel
<nrune> Any video mode experts out there?  Having a problem with ubuntu 10.04 and a Nvidia DVI to HDMI out to a 720P tv
<edbian> beepanda22, I don't know if it's in there.
<edbian> beepanda22, It is definitely in synaptic package manager though.
<beepanda22> let me check on my desktop edbian
<edbian> beepanda22, Why not check on the target machine?
<beepanda22> ok just a minute
<funkeyDuder> gah, what is this test business that debuild uses.  anyone know?
<vibedigital> hi people how i can access a virtual machine on virtualbox (ubuntu server) through NAT on modem adls?
<duffydack> I`m using tar to gzip my home folder over ssh, its encrypted (made during install). I need to know if just my home is enough or do I need the .ecryptfs folder in /home also ?
<vibedigital> adsl*
<murlidhar> i have installed radiotray a few days back and it was working fine but now it doesn't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/481959/
<murlidhar> anyone ? :(
<beepanda22> edbian it is there on my netbook thank you very much
<timpster> ZykoticK9, hey im trying to compile a theme   and it says i dont have GTK+-2.12
<timpster> the theme is murrine
<timpster> ubuntu 10.04
<beepanda22> how can i encrypt my ubuntu one account before i upload my files? thank you in advance
<trism> funkeyDuder: lintian?
<Morydd> Running kubuntu: How can I make my external drive mount to a specific location? The problem I'm having is that if I have both my external USB drive and my phone mounted at the same time, I can't get at the one that was mounted second it seems.
<slow-motion> hi
<glick> hey is there documentation on how to add users to ubuntu system without shell access?
<edbian> beepanda22, Excellent :)
<glick> the link in the ubuntu website points to a file on my system that doesnt exist
<beepanda22> thank you edbian
<edbian> beepanda22, No problem
<duli> How do edit Ubutu kernel boot line? I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I do not get a menu with a list a kernels
<beepanda22> bye
<collabra> duli: i think you have to hit <shift> while booting
<CountDown> Any thoughts on the quality of this tutorial?: http://workaround.org/ispmail/lenny  I'm hoping to use this for Lucid.
<d3s3rt3gl> Would anyone like to msg me? I'm looking for free online classes to learn linux.. TIA
<duli> collabra: hum, let me try
<duli> collabra: yes, it worked. tks
<collabra> np duli
<skumara> d3s3rt3gl, u r already in class?
<aeon-ltd> d3s3rt3gl: you can't really "learn" linux, but you can start by learning basic command line functions
<funkeyDuder> anyone here used debuilder before?
<aeon-ltd> d3s3rt3gl: if you need help just ask in the channel :) and welcome to linux
<d3s3rt3gl> @skumara no i'm not in class, i was looking for online material (free preferably) :)
<Aliselyn> KE1HA: hey, you here?
<d3s3rt3gl> @aeon-ltd are you saying i should learn hands on?
<rawler> what's the right channel for ubuntu packaging questions?
<jan> hi
<d3s3rt3gl> @aeon-ltd i would love to learn basic commands first!
<flyguy> is there a way to change the subpartition of a primary partition to be unassigned or subpartition of another primary partition... I need this so i can extend the partition to another primary partiision?
<rawler> (my question is if there is any good overview on how to maintain debian packages in git when I myself is "upstream")
<Guest41183> notepad for ubuntu
<n4xus> flyguy trip "Rip Linux"
<d3s3rt3gl> @aeon-ltd thanks btw i'm about to install ubuntu netbook edition on my acer aspire one
<rawler> Guest41183: "gedit".. found under Accessories..
<Guest41183> kann jeman deutsch
<aeon-ltd>  !de | Guest41183
<maco> !de | Guest41183
<ubottu> Guest41183: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<XanKriegor> hi everyone
<skumara> Guest41183, Gwrite
<XanKriegor> is anyone familiar with dnsmasq and its config file
<marcelo> ubntu en español
<XanKriegor> ?
<aeon-ltd> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marcelo> quien habla en español
<maco> !es | marcelo
<ZykoticK9> timpster, i'm really not sure, but do you have "apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-cil-dev" installed?
<freddymx> i need some help please. i have libusb and libusb-dev installed but i still get this error
<freddymx> http://pastebin.com/WTD7f2Vt
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> does anyone else have an idea, firewalled machine A, when I am NOT PHYSICALLY AT THE MACHINE (PROTIP, JFC) I want to SSH into it, it is firewalled, what solution exists? Should I VPN to a second machine (a server of mine) machine B, so I can always get back to Machine A by sshing to machine B from any other machine? But I want to VNC to it as well. So I need my own VPN from anywhere?
<uyegxiuhwjeoxijw> any ideas?
<marcelo> como entro a ubuntu españa?
<maco> marcelo: /join #ubuntu-es
<superdamanz> hi
<abhijit> hello!!!
<funkeyDuder> anyone out here know about modifying packages?
<abhijit> funkeyDuder, people in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu might know
<funkeyDuder> abhijit: oh cool, did not realize there was  a packaging chanel.  thx
<abhijit> funkeyDuder, welcome.
<dogmatic69> i installed tweetdeck, but cant find it.. anyone know were it would be or how to start it
<murlidhar> i have installed radiotray a few days back and it was working fine but now it doesn't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/481959/
<murlidhar> anyone ? :(
<murlidhar> bawwww
<murlidhar> :(
<FloodBot3> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murlidhar> lolz ok sorry
<blackn1ght> Hey folks, having some trouble with nautlius hanging on login
<raviepic3> how can i add apache to init scripts, a apache compiled from source
<skumara> my laptop got no sound. how do i install the driver?
<Alonea> for some reason my built in mic no longer seems to work in ubuntu. Is there some other settings I need to mess with besides the ones in Sound Preferences?
<blackn1ght> Alonea: have you tried looking in alsa-mixer in the terminal?
<IdleOne> murlidhar: check the depends on http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/radiotray and see if they match the versions you have installed. If so it should be just a question of installing the deb for radiotray and you should be good to go.
<blackn1ght> it could be muted in there
<abhijit> !sound | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> hello m back!
<murlidhar> IdleOne: .. ok
<freddymx> any idea on how to fix this? libusb-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Feroy> hi i has a question! i know how to run ubuntu side by side with windows, but i dont know how to do it vise versa, i mean like originally having ubuntu 100% installed and having windows side with IT :D any suggestions? :D
<Javi_Sep> Hi!
<Javi_Sep> could anyone help me with a broadcom wireless question?
<abhijit> !broadcom | Javi_Sep
<ubottu> Javi_Sep: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Feroy> i havnt just tried placing the windows install disc in though cause im afraid if it doesnt know how to partition itself :S
<Alonea> blackn1ght: yeah, everything is turned up under alsamixer. I have had a lot of trouble with the audio is ubuntu. like, it doesn't switch from speakers to headphones if I plug them in.
<kalib> Hi there. How can I install skype on my ubuntu 10.04? I'm using x64. Can't find skype on my aptitude sources.
<Alonea> kalib: you can get the installer from their site
<Javi_Sep> abhijit, it's a specific question
<blackn1ght> Alonea: I have that problem too, the key is to have the headphones plugged in when you start ubuntu up :\
<abhijit> !ask | Javi_Sep ask in general. not to me
<ubottu> Javi_Sep ask in general. not to me: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alonea> kalib: never seen it in the apt sources
<blackn1ght> Alonea: sometimes it does switch between speakers and earphones, othertimes it doesn't, but starting with the earphones plugged in usually works
<scunizi> kalib: I think it's also on the medibuntu site which also has restricted codecs for audio/video
<kalib> scunizi: have a url where I can get the sources for apt?
<Alonea> blackn1ght: very dumb. I just set the sound to headphones manually do it since I only use headphones sometimes. as for the mic though...it used to work, but with updates it stopped at one point
<Javi_Sep> ok, well: I've got a broadcom based card , bcm4312, and everybody is using the broadcom sta drivers from the hardware drivers window, but that driver doesn't work for me, instead of I'm using b43. Is it normal?
<duffydack> Javi_Sep, its the other way around for me.. sta is flawless.
<Alonea> kalib: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<kalib> ;]
<Javi_Sep> but it doesn't work for me, I choose it and after reboot no wifi
<Alonea> kalib: its a .deb so you just click it and it will install itself
<IdleOne> Javi_Sep: if it is working, be happy :)
<scunizi> !medibuntu | kalib
<ubottu> kalib: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<blackn1ght> Alonea: huge pain when things like that stop working on updates, I've had similar issues myself, but they've ended up sorting themselves out either with another update, or a distribution upgrade :\
<Quantum_Ion> I heard Ubuntu 64 was not for daily desktop usage ?
<Javi_Sep> Idle0ne: it's working at low speed, 1.5~2mpbs
<evon> hello i have a dual monitor setup with one monitor above the other.  I am having two problems: 1. The windows on the lower monitor keep maximizing passed the menu bar 2. whenever i fullscreen videos in my browser it fullsreens on the wrong monitor and it does not fullscreen all the way. please help
<Alonea> blackn1ght: in my case, the disto upgrade is what broke things.
<netsavy006> Hi everyone.
<plaisthos> is there an easy to check how many threads a specific programm uses
<pubuntu> need to save/export a large package before reinstalling ubuntu.  Don't want to download again
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: 64 bit works fine here
<scunizi> Quantum_Ion: been using it in the kubuntu version for a while .. no issues except with Citrix and an IDS client which most people don't need or use anyway
<netsavy006> I have something simpler that might be easier to solve.
<blackn1ght> Quantum_Ion: Ubuntu x64 is fine on the desktop
<Quantum_Ion> okay thanks
<netsavy006> I got java working on firefox, but I want java working on Google Chrome too.  How can I accomplish this?
<collabra> Quantum_Ion: that's a myth,... I've been using the 64bit edition of kubuntu since release,... I don't know why they think they need that disclaimer
<blackn1ght> Quantum_Ion: there's no real reason to NOT use x64 unless your machine is pretty damn old
<awesomess3> How could I check what filesystem (that is, reiser4 or ext2 or ext3) /dev/hda3 is?
<perhamlinux> hi. I'm using rt2870sta for my SMC usb wireless card, and it works flawlessly with kernel 2.6.32-21 (which I'm running now) but whenever I boot using 2.6.32-24, the driver no longer scans for the networks, and essid does not change from "11n-AP" . this seems like a weird error.
<netsavy006> right click /hda3 and it should tell you I think.
<perhamlinux> I'm using rt2870sta for my SMC usb wireless card, and it works flawlessly with kernel 2.6.32-21 (which I'm running now) but whenever I boot using 2.6.32-24, the driver no longer scans for the networks, and essid does not change from "11n-AP" . this seems like a weird error.
<perhamlinux> I'm using rt2870sta for my SMC usb wireless card, and it works flawlessly with kernel 2.6.32-21 (which I'm running now) but whenever I boot using 2.6.32-24, the driver no longer scans for the networks, and essid does not change from "11n-AP" . how can I make this work with the newer kernel?
<Javi_Sep> perhamlinux: if it works good with -21 kernel just use it instead of the other one
<Alonea> perhamlinux: welcome to kernel updates...
<Javi_Sep> that's why you get
<netsavy006> Is there a way to get Java working on other browsers besides Mozilla Firefox?
<perhamlinux> Javi_Sep: there would be no security problems if I use the older one?
<Alonea> netsavy006: yeah. I have no issue with java in chrome...
<awesomess3> netsavy006: where do I right-click /hda3?  I don't have konqueror :(
<netsavy006> because when I need java in firefox it works fine but when I try something that needs java in chrome it tells me I need java and it asks me if I want to go to download it.
<netsavy006> I would do that but when it sent me to adobes site it doesn't have a deb file for ubuntu.
<Alonea> netsavy006: just download and install it then.
<Javi_Sep> perhamlinux: I don't know, but it's better to use a older one that works, no?
<collabra> perhamlinux: kernel updates are mainly for newer hardware,... very rarely does a kernel need to be updated for security.
<Alonea> netsavy006: its not a deb. you just install through terminal. its not hard
<Alonea> netsavy006: its a bin right?
<Chocodum> Hello.
<Javi_Sep> netsavy: have you tried adding --enable-plugins to the menu item?
<netsavy006> but I can't seem to figure out how to install it so it will install to where chrome is installed.  I don't even know where chrome is installed.
<perhamlinux> collabra: Javi_Sep: so it doesn;t even worth the try to fix it?
<collabra> perhamlinux: I would use the older kernel until the next kernel update
<Alonea> netsavy006: the installer should do it for all browsers. its been a while since I have installed it. you sure you have java  enabled for chrome?
<DasEi>  collabra:depends on, remotely might be right, as they got patched then, but locally in multiuserenvironments, there are security issues
<Javi_Sep> netsavy try this on the terminal: chrome --enable-plugins and test
<ghostknife> I'm using the 9.10 live disc and installing some software. I might need a few reboots to fix this problem and don't wnat to keep redownloading the package lists and the package's .debs. I know the .debs are in /var/cache/apt/archive, but where is the package lists?
<collabra> DasEi: so what would you recommend perhamlinux to do then?
<brandon_> does ubuntu 10.04 come with the linux kernel 2.6.24 or later (fresh install)
<brandon_> thanks
<ghostknife> brandon_: 2.6.32
<valbaca> brandon_, it comes with 2.6.32
<brandon_> thank you ghostknife
<brandon_> and valbaca
<netsavy006> It doesn't even mention java in the settings, it mentions javascript and that's enabled but I know that java and javascript are 2 different things.
<tavish> hi, xinput says my touchpad is 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse', i cant disable touchpad while typing because of this. can something be done about it? its an acer aspire one 532h
<ghostknife> Where does apt store the package lists?
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, have you enabled Partner repo and installed java?
<Twilo> hello, I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar or is there another way to set the keyboard layout in the gui?
<brandon_> does ubuntu 10.04 work out of the box with intel wireless 3945abg
<IdleOne> ghostknife: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LibertyZero> ghostknife: /var/lib/apt/lists
<jamboree> im trying to mount my nas so that i wont have to whenever i restart, i've added this code to fstab (//192.168.2.16/Music /home/joshua/Storage cifs guest,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,nounix,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0) but it wont work, anyone have any suggestions? my nas is a dns321
<Javi_Sep> netsavy006 : have you tried --enable-plugins? ._.
<netsavy006> First, I don't know what partner repo is.  What is it?
<collabra> perhamlinux: I would just skip this kernel release and hope for a fix in the next one.
<valbaca> ghostknife, IdleOne is correct
<DasEi> collabra, perhamlinux: you can get a newer kernel or ease it up with a tool like kernelcheck, that let you decide which modules to install, or just get the working config of the "good old" kernel
<ZykoticK9> !partner | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DasEi> perhamlinux: use this to build a new one
<ghostknife> valbaca: IdleOne: I'm not looking for the configuration. I'm looking for the actual downloadded lists, so I can just copy them onto the livecd when booted and not need to rerun "apt-get update"
<Alonea> netsavy006: ah ok, so just download your bin file. ./jdk-yadayada.bin
<KittyBoots> Hello.  I am attempting to install a key logger onto my system, but I am having no success.  I am trying both lkl and uberkey.  The forums are leading me to dead ends and I can't find anything in the repositories.  Do any of you have esperience with keylogging in Linux?  Suggestions please . . .
<Alonea> netsavy006: then follow onscreen instructions
<collabra> perhamlinux: If you have never compiled a kernel before,... I tell ya, it's a pain and somewhat confusing,.. but DasEi is right.... you could
<ghostknife> KittyBoots: what's the problem with lkl ?
<netsavy006> How will I know if it was added?
<redwyrm> for some reason, I can't watch youtube videos in Lucid after installing flash
<valbaca> ghostknife, you'll need the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<abhijit> is there any rythmbox channel?
<brandon_> tavish i have a netbook aspire 532h and to disable touchpad press fn plus f7 to enable/disable. however there is no disable when typing support on ubuntu 10.04 check out the compatibility: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20532h. Hope that helps.
<IdleOne> ghostknife: I am not sure I understand what it is you want to do. you want a list of already installed packages?
<ghostknife> valbaca: that's not all of them
<KittyBoots> ghostknife, I can't seem to find a package to install it.
<ghostknife> IdleOne: when you run apt-get update, it downloads the repository package lists
<redwyrm> I tried downloading and installing the .deb package from adobe.com, but it complains about the wrong architecture (mine is amd64, the package is i386. Is this a dealbreaker, or can I get this to install and run?
<ghostknife> IdleOne: I want those, because this connection take 10 minutes to download them each time
<no_u0> is there a way to permanantelyt set the niceness of a program
<netsavy006> Ok.  The one you told me to add came up.  What do I do next.  I'm in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<no_u0> like i want to set firefox to always be -5
<Alonea> netsavy006: know that what was added to where? I have always just installed the bin and been ok for all browsers
<ghostknife> ls /var/lib/apt and /etc/apt and /var/cache/apt is enough
<IdleOne> ghostknife: hmm not sure where that info would be stored
<no_u0> i can renice it everytime it starts, but i would love to do that automatically
<mneptok> redwyrm: may i PM?
<KittyBoots> ghostknife; no wait, that was the problem I had with uberkey.
<redwyrm> no_u0: you could write a script to keep checking the process list and set the niceness of any "firefox" processes it finds
<redwyrm> mneptok: yes
<netsavy006> I just added the repository.  It shows up in the Ubuntu Software centre.
<netsavy006> What do I do next.
<LibertyZero> ghostknife: the package lists are stored in /var/lib/apt/lists as I mentioned above
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, install sun-java-plugin (or similar name)
<jmeng> Hey there! I'm using ubuntu lucid. Now when I try installing kontact-related packages (kontact, korganizer, ...), apt-get complains that there are unresolved dependencies (kdepimlibs5 for example), which is not being installed. Any idea what that is about? Oh, it says E: brocken packages at the end, too.
<IdleOne> sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, thanks (i'm in 10.10 right now so couldn't check easily)
<abhijit> jmeng, go to system>administration>synaptic and fix broken packages
<netsavy006> I get no package is selected.
<Alonea> netsavy006: then select the package
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, from terminal try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<netsavy006> It's not there to select.
<IdleOne> netsavy006: in terminal type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<jmeng> abhijit, thanks alot :)
<pzn> which CCTV software do you recomment for using with ubuntu? zoneminder?
<grodii3k> I have a web server with ssh access that does not have an FTP server set up. I don't want to set up an FTP server, but instead want to just pull in a zip file from another site using ssh, unzip it to a directory. I know this is common place to do, but I have not the foggiest idea how to do it. :s
<ghostknife> KittyBoots: ok
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, after adding partner you need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<netsavy006> Ok I will go to the terminal and try it that way.
<abhijit> jmeng, solved? :-o
<ghostknife> KittyBoots: so have you tried downloading it from their web sites?
<IdleOne> netsavy006: it will asks you to accept the license, hit TAB 1 time and then ENTER. the TAB will select the ok at bottom of window.
<jmeng> abhijit, unfortunately, not it seems :/
<jmeng> same error.
<abhijit> jmeng, hae you fixed broken packages?
<ZykoticK9> jmeng, "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix broken packeges
<Wiesshund> Anyone have a t-mobile tap cel phone? wondering if there is any way to access it in ubuntu. tried installing the software in wine but it doesnt see any device to cennect to
<esv> Hi everyone. I'm in the middle of an install of Lucid (x86). My progress bar reached 64% (copying files) and stuck there for about half an hour. Then the entire Installing System window went white. It's been in that state for another half an hour or so. Should I be concerned? I've never run into this before.
<netsavy006> Ok it's downloading stuff.  I'll let you know what happens when it's done installing.
<abhijit> Wiesshund, trry wammu
<erUSUL> grodii3k: scp file.zip user@host:/remote/folder ; then ssh to the machine and unzip it there
<jmeng> abhijit and ZykoticK9, I did that and the synaptic way, both aren't working
<abhijit> jmeng, arent working? do they give any error?
<guntbert> !md5sum | esv did you check?
<ubottu> esv did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jmeng> abhijit, not at all
<jmeng> abhijit, synaptic told me it was successfull, too
<netsavy006> Ok.  Java working on Chomr.
<esv> guntbert/ubotu : didn't do a checksum on it. You think it's a broken ISO?
<netsavy006> Chrome*,.
<abhijit> jmeng, try doing sudo apt-get update in terminal
<grodii3k> erUSUL: I feel like that's more compicated... I know theres a command, eg: when you have to manually install graphics drivers :s I fail at explaining.  I'll check out the manual for scp
<netsavy006> Thanks everyone.
<Alonea> netsavy006: grats
<guntbert> esv: maybe, please check the iso
<esv> will do. thanks all
<hitek> how can I completely remove a package I installed through apt-get? With all of the config files and everything!?
<Bullterd> Would anyone know the grep command to search the output of wget to find the speed?
<jmeng> abhijit, still not working
<grodii3k> hitek: sudo apt-get remove
<guntbert> hitek: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<abhijit> jmeng, not working? error?
<collabra> hitek: sudo apt-get purge
<grodii3k> Whoops, yes purge, not remove
<hitek> thanks everyone
<hitek> :)
<netsavy006> Not that I dislike coming here for assistance but where are some good places I can go and learn about ubuntu so that I can get better at using it so that I will be able to do some things on my own so I don't have to constantly be here, not that I don't mind coming here for help.
<jmeng> abhijit, well, update does not give an error, but install korganizer gives the same broken package error
<abhijit> jmeng, :(
<abhijit> !details | jmeng
<ubottu> jmeng: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grodii3k> netsavy006: Ubuntu Forums, google
 * murlidhar is listening to One Way Road performed by John Butler Trio
<guntbert> !manual | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<netsavy006> Ok I'm downloading it now.  Thanks everyone for all your help.
<netsavy006> Have a good one.
<jmeng> abhijit, as I said, ubuntu lucid, "apt-get install korganizer" says http://pastebin.com/iznuJaB6
<collabra> jmeng: I've been sitting here thinking maybe your apt.conf list is somehow wrong or corrupted.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I'm interested in this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but have a few questions. At present I use dnsmasq as my dhcp server so am unfamilliar with dhcp3. I am not averse to switching to dhcp3 but what the atricle does not mention is how I configure 'normal dhcp' behaviour for my existing machines. Is there anybody around here that would be happy to chat to
<ZykoticK9> jmeng, you have a PPA that might be interfering there...
<abhijit> jmeng, wait
<ComradeHaz`> ......me about how this stuff works?
<abhijit> jmeng, see if this helps http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/123505-solved-broken-unmet-dependencies.html
<collabra> ZykoticK9: may be right too.
<`RadioMan> http://foodworldorder.blogspot.com/2010/08/fda-uses-massive-egg-recall-to-push-for.html
<ZykoticK9> `RadioMan, way Off Topic
<KittyBoots> ghostknife; ok so I have lkl.  Now I have to figure out how to compile it.
<ComradeHaz`> jmeng, sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude install korganiser
<ComradeHaz`> sorry, && not &
<dschuett> anyone have any experience using two nics and using their ubutnu server as a router/firewall and dhcp server
<UbuntuNoob> hello, i unstalled ubuntu yesterday night and everything was going fine, but this morning i cant access the internet although it says i am connected to my wireless network that i always use. suggestions?
<ComradeHaz`> dschuett, I am doing so with a debian box....
<jmeng> ComradeHaz`, that works, thanks.
<ComradeHaz`> Sadly the best way of doing it has recently become a bad way as the software of choice is no longer supported.
<ComradeHaz`> jmeng, aptitude is essentially replacement for apt-get.
<ComradeHaz`> Use it instead.
<dschuett> ComradeHaz: ok, i am having all sorts of trouble getting my 2nd card to get it's static ip
<jmeng> abhijit, your link doesn't load here, sorry. but the problem seems to fixed now ;)
<jmeng> err to be fixed
<ComradeHaz`> dschuett, are you configuring you NI cards using /etc/network/interfaces?
<dschuett> i have eth0 using dhcp to get its ip from my cable modem which is working...then i have configured my interface eth1 to use a static internal ip of 192.168.0.201, but it won't show that ip when i do an ipconfig
<ZykoticK9> dschuett, ipconfig?  do you mean ifconfig?
<ComradeHaz`> jmeng, also, don't forget you always must do aptitude (or if you insist apt-get) update before attempting an install or upgrade...
<dschuett> haha, right
<dschuett> yes ifconfig
<jmeng> ComradeHaz`, yep, thanks.
<ComradeHaz`> dschuett, are you configuring you NI cards using /etc/network/interfaces?
<dschuett> yeah
<ComradeHaz`> pastebin that file :)
<dschuett> ok just a sec
<UbuntuNoob> nvm it fixed itself after a reboot
<n4xus> Comradehaz do you see your card when you do ifconfig -a
<`RadioMan> sry bout that, wrong room
<ComradeHaz`> It would show, yeah
<dschuett> ComradeHaz: http://pastebin.com/SMqHTGg4
<UbuntuNoob> also, is there a way to share my itunes playlist from windows desktop to rhythmbox on my ubuntu laptop like you could do from itunes to itunes?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to play City of Heroes on my computer, through WINE (without needing any extras, like Cedega). This used to work perfectly, and then I upgraded Ubuntu versions and had to reinstall a lot of things, including both WINE and City of Heroes. Now, the 'cohupdater.exe' program boots, but once I click 'next' to get to the game, I hang eternally on the loading screen. Has anyone encountered this before? How can I fix this?
<ComradeHaz`> Line 7
<SoulDewMan> Hello
<ComradeHaz`> dschuett,
<n4xus> Did you properly configure your /etc/network/interfaces firle
<bobi1024> eht
<bobi1024> :)
<ComradeHaz`> You will kick yourself!
<n4xus> file
<ComradeHaz`> He did not :D
<ZykoticK9> dschuett, type on Line 7 as ComradeHaz` pointed out "auto eht1" should be eth1
<SoulDewMan> How can I configure Ubuntu to allow manual network connections?
<ZykoticK9> dschuett, s/type/typo
<dschuett> crap...hold on. i'm sure i have typed it correctly at least one out of the 20 times i wrote the file
<bobi1024> haha
<dschuett> but let me see if it works
<guntbert> bobi1024:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<n4xus> souldewman you need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and set your interface to a static IP address
<bobi1024> no, just here if I can help
<FastReading> quit
<alket> How to install ubuntu maverick beta font in lucid ?
<maco> alket: the PPA has lucid targets
<nilsma> how would i determine what version i have of moonlight (silverlight plugin equivalent)?
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, about:config perhaps in Firefox?
<alket> maco can you show me a link
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, sorry about:plugins
<bobi1024> guntbert: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<IdleOne> nilsma: the email has the links and instructions
<maco> alket: i think its still a closed beta. if you have access to the PPA, you'd know it because you'd have an email telling you that you have access and how to install stuff from it
<pzn> in karmic, how can I disable "gdm" from starting at boot? just know how to do sysV style... not upstart way.
<alket> nilsma, open a silverlight video and right click , about
<IdleOne> err sorry nilsma, wrong person
<alket> maco , :S thank you
<adelle25> i am in gparted, how can i check whether a partition is logical or primary?
<guntbert> bobi1024: please stop those random comments
<nilsma> ZykoticK9: indeed thanks :)
<bobi1024> OK done and done
<nilsma> alket:  problem is i cant open them
<scottd70192> hey
<nilsma> IdleOne: nps :)
<ZykoticK9> pzn, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/gdm
<scottd70192> does anyone know the key combo for 3d effects in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> scottd70192: there are hundreds of possible key combos.
<adelle25> i am in gparted, how can i check whether a partition is logical or primary?
<scottd70192> oh...
<collabra> scottd70192: if your talking about the cube,... it's ctrl f11
<pzn> ZykoticK9, thanks! solved!
<scottd70192> is there one in particular for the spaces-like thing on ubuntu (if you can't tell I am very new to ubuntu)
<ZykoticK9> pzn, glad to help
<IdleOne> scottd70192: install compizconfig-settings-manager I believe it is called
<scottd70192> oh thanks collabra
<collabra> np
<collabra> you might check this out too
<collabra> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Lxndr> I am attempting to play City of Heroes on my computer, through WINE (without needing any extras, like Cedega). This used to work perfectly, and then I upgraded Ubuntu versions and had to reinstall a lot of things, including both WINE and City of Heroes. Now, the 'cohupdater.exe' program boots, but once I click 'next' to get to the game, I hang eternally on the loading screen. Has anyone encountered this before? How can I fix this?
<scottd70192> oh yea thats it thanks
<mary_> Has anyone here used PinGuy OS?
<suresh> how do i ask wvdial to disconnect connection?
<beepanda22> what is the best off site backup for ubuntu 10.04
<scottd70192> just out of curiosity, is there a Dylan in this room?
<adelle25> anyone has asus here?
<guntbert> !ot | mary_
<ubottu> mary_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semitones> hi is anyone familiar with Grub? I want to edit the "howmany" section to display only 3 kernels. menu.lst says NOT to uncomment it, so after I change it to 3, what do I do?
<IdleOne> mary_: this is #ubuntu, Ubuntu related support questions only
<Belserusk> Hi. Does anyone know of more Ubuntu menus besides GnoMenu, mintmenu and gnome menu?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i get my desktop to be 3d and have the feature to drag windows to other desktops br dragging to the end of the screen?
<beepanda22> what is a good software for backing up your ubuntu 10.04 computer to a usb hard drive
<grodii3k> @erUSL : scp is trash, but thank you for the idea :) Wound up saying eff it, and went with sshfs (which is wonderful, esp. since it's an encrypted connection)
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, uninstall kernels you aren't using
<guntbert> Semitones: are you using ubuntu 10.04?
<Semitones> um how do I check?
<beepanda22> what is a good software for backing up your ubuntu 10.04 computer to a usb hard drive (from ubuntu software center) thanks in advance
<grodii3k> @beepands : manually backing your data up always best. saves space, and you KNOW you get what you want.
<guntbert> Semitones: ZykoticK9 has better advice - follow that please
<collabra> !compiz | UbuntuNoob
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, lsb_release -a to find version
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<beepanda22> thanks grodii3k
<beepanda22> that is what i am doing now
<wrektjet> quick question regarding configirung a router: how do i determine the correct info for "gateway" and "dns server"?
<KoolS> help me plz
<Semitones> guntbert: k, ZykoticK9: it is 10.04. Should I still uninstall the kernels I don't use?
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, yes
<beepanda22> how to fsck an external usb device
<grodii3k> @beepanda : if you're looking for an all in one sorta' dealio (literally making an image of your computer, hd states, parition laysouts etc etc) you should use a bootable disc like Acronis
<abhijit> !ask | KoolS
<ubottu> KoolS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, any particular reason?
<hhh> someone, i need help with installing. pls hlp
<bobi1024> guntbert: I will be back with some related questions, I promise
<sudipta_> can someone tell me how to enable animation in ccsm in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, it's a good idea to keep 2 at all times current/known good
<UbuntuNoob> should i use compiz or lookingglass?
<guntbert> !details | hhh
<ubottu> hhh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, that's how you remove it from Grub2 listing
<abhijit> !compiz | sudipta_
<grodii3k> @ubuntunoob: use what ever you want!
<ubottu> sudipta_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<KoolS> abhijit thanx, when i try to extract a .rar file i got this:You need to start extraction from a previous volume to unpack Popeye.1x01.2009.SPANiSH.DVDRIP.XviD.[www.DescargasMIX.com].avi ! Z:\tucanfiles\Popeye.1x01.2009.SPANiSH.DVDRIP.XviD.[www.DescargasMIX.com].part2\Popeye.1x01.2009.SPANiSH.DVDRIP.XviD.[www.DescargasMIX.com].part2.rar: No files to extract
<suresh> how do i ask wvdial to disconnect connection?
<n4xus> hhh what going on buddy
<beepanda22> no grodii3k i mean something like spidertree <i think>(for remote) and keep for usb
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, ok. I'm still using grub1 though (maybe I should get around to changing it?)
<beepanda22> how to extract a read only rar
<esv> beepanda - in line with grodii3k's comment. just making a bash script to copy the files you want to your usb drive and putting it in a cron directory for whatever frequency you desire is a decent solution. requires some basic bash scripting though
<abhijit> KoolS, its seems that its not completly downloaded. also i dont know for sure.
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, are you sure?  Was this a fresh Lucid install?
<collabra> alotta compiz questions all of a sudden.
<beepanda22> i will google on bash scripting
<grodii3k> @beepanda22 : using something simple like a bash script to automatically sync a folder works well.
<suresh> beepanda22: change the permission i guess
<hhh> the installation cd (ubuntu 10) doesnt boot. i have 2 formatted drives. 1 ntfs and 1 ex4
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, no, I've had ubuntu since 6.06, i've just never gotten to be an expert :)
<n4xus> What do you need help with
<grodii3k> lol esv
<KoolS> abhijit yes completely from tucan
<sudipta_> <abhijit>i know that.Actually while uninstalling a particular theme ,this effect got disabled but all other effects are working fine.Can u help me?
<nilsma> about novell moonlight 2.2, i receive error message when trying to open a page using silverlight: "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonloader.so" - any ideas what causes it and how i can fix it?
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, LOL sorry i misread your original post - perhaps you are on grub1 still
<Thunderbolt93> hi
<grodii3k> @beepanda22 - or are you actually looking for remote b ackups?
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, yeah, it is. i've read a few things about how grup2 is better, and I do want to install it eventually
<n4xus> hhh download a copy of RIP linux and repartion your drives. ubuntu should do that for you but Rip linux will help
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, "don't fix what isn't broken" ;)
<getpwnam> does anyone use either KWord or Abiword instead of Openoffice Writer, and if so how do they compare re: working with MS file formats?
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, lol true :D
<hhh> and what should i do with RIP linux? how would i run it?
<abhijit> KoolS, cant help ask in general to channel
<esv> if anyone's interested, i restarted my install, and it's going through without hanging
<wrektjet> hey wondering what the correct info for "gateway" is when configuring static ip address.
<abhijit> sudipta_, which effect you want?
<collabra> esv: nice :)
<abhijit> !rip | hhh
<ubottu> hhh: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, "probably" the IP address of your router
<yashi-> hi what is the trash file path?
<ZykoticK9> !trash | yashi-
<ubottu> yashi-: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<collabra> esv: did you end up burning another copy?
<suresh> beepanda22: change the permission i guess
<suresh> how do i ask wvdial to disconnect connection?
<Thunderbolt93> I have a problem with linux: my ubuntu does not ask for the keyring password anymore so my WLAN does not work (ubuntu 10.04)
<abhijit> !wvdial | suresh
<abhijit> :(
<yashi-> ZykoticK9: thanks
<r> I've been having a random crash freeze problem and saw that there was a 90 page thread on the forums. Could someone provide a hint so I don't have to read all 90 pages? I have Lucid.
<suresh> thanks
<esv> collabra: restarted with same disc while i waited for the download (iso's on a machine in another building) and it's going off without a hitch. already past file copying stage
<grodii3k> hm, silly question.. cp is copy, right? Trying $ cp -v /murmur-admin /var/www is not doing what i think it should... copy 'murmur-admin' folder from the root (where i'md cd'd into) to /var/www.  What am I missing.. :P
<sudipta_> <abhijit>i want all the animation plugin to be enabled
<guntbert> n4xus: why do you recommend another distro?
<ZykoticK9> grodii3k, sudo
<collabra> esv: nice,... hope you enjoy it!
<hhh> ubottu: i dont have any OS installed. im trying to boot from the installation cd and it wont boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> sudipta_, then check all!!!
<esv> collabra: not my first ubuntu install. I'm sure i will
<fnb> hey I have a random question, so I have 10.04 LTS installed on my laptop and wanted to install the ubuntu-netobook environment, I did that and everything works(can login  etc) but when I open a program or software it loads and everything but it jumps to the back constantly anyone help?
<grodii3k> Zykotick9 : I am sudo, actually I'm root
<collabra> esv: right on,..  :)
<guntbert> hhh: wait, the advice from n4xus was no good
<ZykoticK9> grodii3k, can't help then, good luck
<nilsma> about novell moonlight 2.2, i receive error message when trying to open a page using silverlight: "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonloader.so" - any ideas what causes it and how i can fix it?
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, followup question: right now grub is set default=14 (b/c this pc is mostly for games & windows is the 14th entry) but is there an option to edit the entries to make one default regardless of its position?
<n4xus> gordii3k you might have to you the -r recursive command with cp to move or rename directories if they are full
<wrektjet> ZykoticK9, thnx
<beepanda22> good ubuntu software center backup software for usb backups please tell me what is best (ubuntu 10.04 gnome)
<Thunderbolt93> I have a problem with linux: my ubuntu does not ask for the keyring password anymore so my WLAN does not work (ubuntu 10.04)
<guntbert> hhh: does you system boot from any CD at all?
<guntbert> !best | beepanda22
<ubottu> beepanda22: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, i'm under the impression it's based on order - i'm unaware of another option
<fnb> hey I have a random question, so I have 10.04 LTS installed on my laptop and wanted to install the ubuntu-netobook environment, I did that and everything works(can login  etc) but when I open a program or software it loads and everything but it jumps to the back constantly anyone help?
<grodii3k> figured it out
<beepanda22> ubottu:sorry i wont ever ask again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grodii3k> no / before the folder to copy
<sudipta_> <abhijit>no not the random effect.I want magic lamp, vacum effect.to be more particular
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, glad to help (i take it that worked?)
<abhijit> sudipta_, then select them naa?
<nimbiotics> how can i determni which driver is my wireless card using?
<sudipta_> <abhijit>i have but none of them seem to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, there's an option called "savedefault" i think
<Andrew__> Hello, I have been using Teamviewer as a remote assistance for my Ubuntu friends who need help, question is: Is there an opensource product out there that is as slick as Teamviewer? It is soooo easy to use....
<abhijit> sudipta_, log out and login?
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, but i'm confused as to how it works
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, good to know thanks.  Good luck man.
<r> Anyone have insight into the Lucid random carsh/freeze?
<guntbert> hhh: can you boot from any CD on your system?
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, sorry i'm no help there...
<collabra> Andrew__: sounds like an advertisment for Teamviewer,... lol
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, no worries :0
<Semitones> :)
<sudipta_> <abhijit>i have done that already but that did not work
<lolulal> hello, I've installed ubuntu on a computer that ran Windows Vista. Then Vista got some problems and deleted itself so I made a new partition in ubuntu and Vista says that it cant install on dynamic disks. plz help..
<abhijit> sudipta_, cant help. sorry :
<Andrew__> Coolabra, its not, I'm being sincere..
<Semitones> anybody know how the 'savedefault' option in grub works?
<guntbert> Semitones: savedefaults (on grub 1) tells grub to boot by default to the same OS you choose before
<collabra> Andrew__: i dont
<ZykoticK9> lolulal, if it's a Vista install issue please use ##windows
<r> lolulal: you'll need to use gparted to reformat the drive
<IdleOne> lolulal: ##windows for windows help, btw windows does not uninstall itself.
<collabra>  Andrew__: i don't doubt that.
<grodii3k> to chmod x.txt to 777, it's $ chmod x.txt -777 right?
<lolulal> idleone: well the repair CD did
<Semitones> guntbert, oh so if i boot from ubuntu one time, it will go to that next time, but if I boot from another kernel it will use that next time, etc?
<IdleOne> a virus will do that though
<lolulal> r: will ubuntu be deleted if I do that?
<r> lolulal: yes
<DasEi> !headers > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<IdleOne> lolulal: ask in ##windows
<lolulal> r: is there a way to do it without deleting ubuntu?
<guntbert> Semitones: exactly, but you should get the chance to choose otherwise every time
<kingxo> hello
<Andrew__> Another question: I see a new release is here 10.04.1  How do I upgrade to 10.04.1 from 10.04??? Or is it automatic via the regular updatyes???
<IdleOne> Andre_Gondim: automatic
<Semitones> guntbert, oh wait I see something, let me pastebin it
<r> lolulal: I don't think so. Do you intend on keeping windows?
<ZykoticK9> Andrew__, use "lsb_realease -a" you probably already have it
<IdleOne> Andrew__: automatic
<guntbert> Andrew__: it it automatic, type lsb_release -a to see
<guntbert> *it is
<Andrew__> ok
<kingxo> how do i use iwconfig to connect to the internet using a wireless connection
<lolulal> r: I want to be able to play a windows game that doesnt work on wine
<maco> kingxo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
<Semitones> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/481994/
<r> lolulal: Have you tried it in a VM?
<nilsma> about novell moonlight 2.2, i receive error message when trying to open a page using silverlight: "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonloader.so" - any ideas what causes it and how i can fix it?
<IdleOne> !windows | lolulal  r
<ubottu> lolulal  r: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<maco> kingxo: replace wlan0 with what yours is called if smething else and linksys with the name of your network
<SoulDewMan> Whenever I try to create a manual network connection, the "Apply" button is greyed out
<lolulal> my VM doesnt support 64-bit windows D:
<lolulal> ok
<lolulal> bye
<kingxo> maco: ok but it doesnt work
<aftertaf> hey, anyone good with ATI cards ? cant use the ATI drivers anymore but need energy-saving capabilities to stop laptop from overheating
<maco> kingxo: is network manager running? it wont work if it is
<r> Anyone have insight into Lucid's random crash/freeze problem?
<kingxo> maco: network manager?
<SoulDewMan> kingxo:  Network Connections
<maco> kingxo: the thing in the panel that lets you choose networks...?
<collabra> r: didn't know lucid had a random crash/freeze problem
<Andrew__> lsb_realease -a - command not found??????
<kingxo> maco: no
<maco> kingxo: it has a backed service you have to stop (called network-manager) before you can use iwconfig
<ecanto> hello guys
<SoulDewMan> Whenever I try to create a manual network connection, the "Apply" button is greyed out.   Can someone tell me why?
<r> collabra: There's a 90 page thread on it in the forums.
<guntbert> Semitones: thats it :-) (there was some word of caution though, but I cannot really remember -- please see the docu)
<ecanto> my evolution not save password pop and smtp account.
<ZykoticK9> Andrew__, "lsb_release -a" typo
<alex88> i've a canon pixmap mp160, how can i print on both front/back? If i set in the normal drivers it just print same way..
<ecanto> somebody help?
<guntbert> Semitones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kingxo> maco: im not really using ubuntu hehe
<collabra> r: really,... well it missed my computer,... must be specifice hardware not coded yet.
<r> collabra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787&highlight=lucid+crashing&page=90
<Strashniq> i need some help -i can`t install the ubuntu
<Semitones> guntbert, thanks -- its been a long time and i'm a bit rusty in finding the right documentation lol
<SoulDewMan> ... Whenever I try to create a manual network connection, the "Apply" button is greyed out.   Can someone tell me why?
<maco> kingxo: er... then why do you ask in #ubuntu?
<Andrew__> Here are the results: No LSB modules are available.
<Andrew__> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Andrew__> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Andrew__> Release:        10.04
<Andrew__> Codename:       lucid
<FloodBot3> Andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> Andrew__, so you're already using 10.04.1
<Strashniq> what are the minimal requirements for the linux ?
<IdleOne> Andrew__: Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<guntbert> Semitones: no problem :) and you can always ask ubottu, she is very helpful
<Andrew__> thanks!
<guntbert> !askthebot | Semitones
<ubottu> Semitones: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Semitones> yeah she is :D
<Strashniq> ubottu can you help me ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Strashniq> yeah ,nice
<kingxo> maco: sorry, but i cant join #linux
<guntbert> Semitones: the relevant factoid was !grub
<Strashniq> well 50 000 people and no help
<guntbert> !patience | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<abhijit> Strashniq, 50 000???
<Strashniq> i was searching whole day
<maco> !requirements | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<nilsma> about novell moonlight 2.2, i receive error message when trying to open a page using silverlight: "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonloader.so" - any ideas what causes it and how i can fix it?
<Strashniq> well does anyone has Ubuntu 8.10 - because i made it work but 9.04 and latest versions don`t work
<jamescarr> rabbitmq
<collabra> is moonlight included in the ubuntu repos?
<maco> Strashniq: 8.10 is end-of-life
<duffydack> Strashniq,  whats the problem
<timpster> hey can i interrupt
<Strashniq> well how should i make newer version to work on my old laptop ?
<timpster> um i guess not
<ezy> hi. so its best not to bother about dpkg at all since it will be deprecated in the future ?
<Strashniq> when i try to install -i boot and i see only flickering screen
<guntbert> timpster:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<maco> timpster: interrupt what?
<timpster> ooo nice
<maco> timpster: the only way youd be interrupting is if you pasted 30 lines of text and mashed up the chat
<Strashniq> duffydack sadly when i boot - i can`t see anything even when i try command line install
<maco> timpster: or started talking about goats or something otherwise off topic
<timpster> um i was wondering how to get a murrine theme installed    AND THEN make it transparent
<kingxo> maco: so what should i do
<collabra> i hear men stare at them
<Oer> !Strashnig  what videokard is used in your laptop ? we need these details to determinate what could be wrong. also brand & type laptop is gooed info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> kingxo: figure out why you're banned from #linux?
<kingxo> maco: it must work pretty much the same in other linux distros, right¡
<timpster> damit dont type really long msgs
<maco> timpster: watch language
<timpster> where can i get a murrine theme that works  sry 4 the language
<kingxo> maco: im not banned, im not registered and i havent received the email to complete the registration
<guntbert> kingxo: for that ask in #freenode please
<duffydack> Strashniq, like Oer said, we need info...
<maco> timpster: to get transparent you need to have compositing enabled, so turn on desktop effects in system -> preferences -> appearance
<panitaliemom> im trying to boot from a RIP linux cd and all i get is a black screen. i currently have NO OS installed. hard drives are empty.
<kingxo> :(
<maco> panitaliemom: rip linux??
<Strashniq> 0er Brand : Benq, CPU: Intel Celeron 1.7 ,Ram 1 gig, Video :SIS Series (not sure which one)
<kingxo> oh well, goodbye
<aftertaf> anyone good with ati ?
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone suggest a proxy server that supports *) Multiple upstreams *) Including SOCKS support.
<guntbert> panitaliemom: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<timpster> yeah i just realized that its off   but i dont have any murrine themes to use it   ----------------
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | aftertaf
<ubottu> aftertaf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maco> timpster: gnome-look.org is the site to find themes
<timpster> and i dont know how to make it transparent
<sha1sum> are there utilities included in 10.04 that allow for the *safe* resizing of partitions?
<jordanman> hi
<maco> timpster: if desktop effects are enabled window borders automatically become transparent
<aftertaf>  cant use the ATI drivers anymore but need energy-saving capabilities to stop laptop from overheating
<collabra> sha1sum: gparted is okay
<panitaliemom> im trying to install ubuntu, and it wont boot either.
<timpster> i really wan RGBA support
<guntbert> !hi | jordanman
<ubottu> jordanman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sha1sum> OK, and I have another question... My laptop battery won't hold any charge, and with a thunderstorm, the power went out and so did my laptop. Now a lot of my gnome preferences and some of my application preferences have disappeared.
<sha1sum> How can I get them back, if at all?
<collabra> sha1sum: actually gparted is a good program to safely resize partitions
<b00m_chef> is there any way to split a linux ext4 partition into separate partitions for /home and / after install?
<sha1sum> For instance the entire theme is different for gnome, and my jEdit color scheme is not set any longer
<aftertaf> yes, via live cd
<aftertaf> b00m_chef:  ^
<d3s3rt3gl> "bareword Pictures not allowed while strict sub in use at (eval 1) line 1"
<duffydack> Strashniq, I know someone with SIS that works fine.   Did you use the LIVE cd or the alternate cd
<timpster> maco,  i want rgba support    do u know what that is
<Oer> Strashniq, what is the type of benQ ?
<dschuett> could anyone help me figure out why i can't reach the internet through my ubuntu linux 2 nic router i have set up?
<gurudrew> Hello all
<collabra> sha1sum: other than re-preferencing,... I've got nothin
<sha1sum> Actually *all* of my jEdit preference has disappeared
<b00m_chef> aftertaf: ahh good...I thought it might be through live CD, but didn't want to risk it without confirming here
<jordanman> ubottu: do you have games here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sha1sum> shit
<Strashniq> duffydack i tried them both - i guess my SIS VGA is very very old
<beepanda22> how often should i reinstall ubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> d3s3rt3gl: wrong window?
<timpster> scriptwarlock, do u know about rgba supprot
<IdleOne> !language | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b00m_chef> aftertaf: can you recommend any docs?
<sha1sum> my abbreviations, macros, color scheme, everything I use every day to edit code is gone
<Strashniq> duffydack i tried both latest and 9.04 version
<Strashniq> both desktop and
<aftertaf> none i know of.. google maybe ;)
<Roasted> Hey guys. I was using some utilities to test my works security with wireless, but I have several "monitor" sessions open - or something? Ifconfig yields like 5 instances of "mon0, mon1, mon2" etc. How can I disable these?
<sha1sum> IdleOne: yeah sorry about that. Word vomit. It's just very bad that I'm a web developer and all my code editor preferences are gone
<jordanman> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<duffydack> Strashniq, did you try the extra options before booting it?  noapic etc
<beepanda22> does ubuntu need to be defragmented
<gurudrew> After an auto update fglrx is no longer working properly, both the radeon and fglrx are in modprobe, but when I run the ATI config suite it tells me the driver is not loaded or is not working properly
<collabra> sha1sum: you edit code and your here asking what to do?
<timpster> EVERYBODY   C H I L L
<duffydack> Strashniq, press a key when you boot the cd to get a menu, then (F6 I think) to get more options.
<guntbert> !defrag | beepanda22
<ubottu> beepanda22: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sha1sum> collabra: yes. why is that so hard to believe? Most of the answers and skills I've acquired have been from nice people helping me out.
<ZykoticK9> beepanda22, not usually.  EXT4 is bettern then ext3 in that regard
<Strashniq> duffydack i will try and join later
<beepanda22> thank you everybody
<panitaliemom> im trying to install ubuntu, and the installation cd doesnt boot. i have no OS installed
<collabra> sha1sum: i apologize,.... sincerely.
<sha1sum> collabra: I'm a web developer, not an app developer, first of all. Second of all, I've never seen app preferences just go away into the void like that.
<panitaliemom> plz hlp!
<duffydack> StrangeCharm, there are things to try like noapic, acpi off , safe gfx mode I dont know if its still there or not..
<IdleOne> panitaliemom: BIOS are cet to boot from CD?
<IdleOne> set*
<collabra> sha1sum: neither have I.... you'd think ext4 would recover those bits
<gurudrew> Anyone run into any issues after the most recent update with fglrx?
<ZykoticK9> panitaliemom, use your BIOS's boot selection screen, or set boot order in BIOS
<beepanda22> panitaliemom
<sha1sum> collabra: how would I check the disk integrity?
<dschuett> does anyone know how to route traffic coming in on eth1 to go out eth0?
<sha1sum> Could it be that the filesystem is protecting some sectors or something?
<collabra> sha1sum: to be honest,... I'm entry-level support,... I'd send you to tier two,... but it's just me here.... sorry :(
<pyTopher> My cursor is acting funny,  when I try to click inside a window it just grabs the window instead, why is it doing this?
<vol7ron> /usr/bin/pgadmin3: relocation error: /usr/bin/pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<collabra> sha1sum: i'm sure someone here has the answer
<sha1sum> Let's hope so. This sucks. heh
<sha1sum> collabra: thanks for the effort :)
<ZykoticK9> pyTopher, could your ALT key be stuck down?
<Oer> !ICS | dschuett
<collabra> np
<ubottu> dschuett: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sha1sum> Do I have to drop to single user mode to fsck?
<pyTopher> ZykoticK9, thats wierd when I hold alt down it works fine
<user01> hello i just purchased a WD 1TB USB drive should i format it it to win32 for ubuntu?  i think its ntfs by default
<ZykoticK9> pyTopher, so it's acting in reverse - sorry no idea how to fix that.  Good luck.
<beepanda22> panitaliemom edit your boot order in your bios settings check out this ubuntu page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<pandlunium> IdleOne: i got disconnected. BIOS is set to boot from a cd. it just gives me a black screen.
<guntbert> sha1sum: best boot to a live CD
<gurudrew> Anyone have a link for a guide to debugging graphics issues?
<gurudrew> Newest auto update borked everything
<user01> i was thinking of maybe putting a live cd on it though which might be cool
<user01> live dvd
<user01> custom live dvd might be cool too
<aftertaf> gurudrew: force older package in synaptic
<Oer> sha1sum, for fsck next boot, type in terminal > sudo touch /forcefsck
<user01> but probably a lightweight version
<IdleOne> pandlunium: did you md5sum before burning?
<user01> would be better
<[thor]> user01: this is only my opinion, but since ubuntu seems to handle NTFS with very few issues, it seems that leaving it as it's default formatting will provide the widest range of use
<gurudrew> I'm not sure which package is broken
<beepanda22> pandlunium download again and verify ( i dont know how) make sure that you burn the contents of the disc, not a single file. if you have another computer with an os installed, then you could check the cd contents
<wrektjet> does anyone know how to move data from linux ext partitions into a a Virtual Box OS
<gurudrew> all I know is I updated and now my ATI drivers aren't working properly
<[thor]> user01: formatting to ext3 or 4 will prevent you from using it with windows and other legacy OS's
<user01> [thor]: well this is a usb device so obviously ill want to use it on various operating systems
<beepanda22> pandlunium is the black screen completely black or is there a prompt with a flashing line or text
<duffydack> wrektjet, #vbox
<[thor]> user01: exactly
<wrektjet> thnx
<user01> [thor]: which is why i thought win32 would be best
<timpster> heloo
<lxLee> how do you use letters in cinelerra?
<timpster> okay
<timpster> murrina themes
<timpster> rgba support
<ZykoticK9> !enter | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pandlunium> beepanda22: there is a flashing '_' but its not a prompt. i cant write anything
<timpster> where can i get themes themes
<timpster> nice 1
<prince_jammys> !themes > timpster
<ubottu> timpster, please see my private message
<netsavy006> Hi all.
<beepanda22> oh, did you try the steps i posted previously
<netsavy006> I have a major problem.
<ActionParsnip> lxLee: http://cinelerra.org/docs.php
<quizme> hi, i want to log into my home computer using my public ip address (with ssh). Is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | timpster
<ubottu> timpster: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<netsavy006> I installed a driver that messed up my ability to get ino my computer.
<timpster> thx man
<netsavy006> It was an ati/amd driver.
<ActionParsnip> quizme: sure, just setup the port forward in your router
<quizme> ActionParsnip how do i do that? sorry i know it's a dumb question.
<ActionParsnip> quizme: i recommend you set the PC running the ssh service to a static IP
<quizme> ActionParsnip, yeah it's static i think.
<ActionParsnip> quizme: it varies wildly between routers, you will have to rtfm
<Twilo> I use ubuntu JeOS with lxde-core. how can I change the keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet in the task bar or is there another way to set the keyboard layout in the gui?
<Sid123> can anyone tell me how to enable animation plugins in lucid?
<quizme> ActionParsnip: i noticed that i can do nc -l 12345 | cat, and then curl <publicip>:12345 and it will show
<quizme> the curl is from my web server (external)
<ActionParsnip> quizme: if you enter your routers internal IP into your borwser you will be in the routers config
<quizme> ActionParsnip: i think my router is doing some kind of dynamic mapping... i forget what it's called
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Sid123
<ubottu> Sid123: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> quizme: its sometimes called port forwarding, its sometimes called virtual server
<pyTopher> my alt key is acting as if its stuck down but neither of them are, can anyone help?
<W43372> I just bought a new wireless router and I can't get my laptop to work with the wireless.
<Guest5263> Hello, I just had a problem booting with the LiveCD. I tried to try it without installing. It acted like it was going to load, but then the screen filled with a bunch of these little horizontal bars, then it just went to a black screen and nothing happened.
<abhijit> pyTopher, try in ##hardware
<beepanda22> pandlunium if you want to download faster from ubuntu, try the torrent if you know how
<pyTopher> abhijeet: ok
<quizme> ActionParsnip: okay i am in.  I see "Cable", Gateway" "Wireless" Firewall, "Admin" and Info"
<abhijit> :/
<quizme> ActionParsnip: probably Firewall?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: click around, see what you can find
<netsavy006> I can't figure out how to fix my problem.  I went to system > administration > hardware drivers, and it mentioned of a driver for my ati driver for my computer that would allow me to have 3d settings since I was told by an app I didn't have that, I decided to activate the driver.  It installed it and told me I needed to reboot.  But after that I couldn't get into my computer.  I just see the Ubuntu name / logo and the 4 dots u
<sha1sum> Okay well forcing an fsck worked to get my gnome preferences back, however, my code editor's preferences are all gone, including all plugin options.
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you check the CD for defects?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Guest5263 did you check?
<ubottu> Guest5263 did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<beepanda22> guest5263 re download the iso from ubuntu.com and then verify it. burn the contents of the image, not just one file. then you can change your bios settings and boot from your cd you just burned
<W43372> I just bought a new wireless router and I can't get my laptop to work with the wireless.
<beepanda22> guest5263 you should also consider checking if all your hardware is known to work with ubuntu, if you havent done so already
<Guest5263> Actionparsnit guntbert beepanda22: I burned and verified with ImgBurn. I've already used this disc to install it before, but I wanted to test it first this time. It installed fine last time.
<ActionParsnip> W43372: if you run: sudo iwlist scan      do you see the routers SSID?
<beepanda22> guest5263 is the cd ubuntu 10.04
<scriptwarlock> timpster: yo man what brings you here?
<Guest5263> beepanda22: yes
<beepanda22> perhaps redownload it
<guntbert> Guest5263: please check the disk integrity from the CD menu
<W43372> ActionParsnip: Yes. Yes, I do.
<Guest5263> I've used it to install before, and it worked fine. It's just the Live thing that won't work
<beepanda22> have you verified your hardware compatibility (maybe with google)
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: boot to the cd. when you see the stickman, press spacebar and select check cd fpr defects
<beepanda22> guest5263 is the cd a live cd
<beepanda22> guest5263 is the disc damaged
<davide_> ,mkkk
<ActionParsnip> W43372: cool, then you should also find it in network manager,
<Guest5263> beepanda22: Yes, it's a live CD. No, it's not damaged.
<ddss> s
<netsavy006> I can't figure out how to fix my problem. I went to system > administration > hardware drivers, and it mentioned of a driver for my ati driver for my computer that would allow me to have 3d settings since I was told by an app I didn't have that, I decided to activate the driver. It installed it and told me I needed to reboot. But after that I couldn't get into my computer. I just see the Ubuntu name / logo and the 4 dots under
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: only by running the self check, can you know that
<beepanda22> do you know the cd works with the drive (dvd with a dvd drive, etc.) do you know the drive works
<Guest5263> I could just skip testing and install it
<W43372> ActionParsnip: I try to connect and it just cycles a few times and says you are now disconnected. When I try toconnect it doesn't even ask me for the psk it just tries to connect.
<Guest5263> I'll do the cd frp defects thing
<elv> is anyone having problem with alien and conversion to deb? it doesn't creates the deb file in the directory even if the terminal say the opposite.
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: if your CD has defects it will be a bad install
<abhijit> bye.
<beepanda22> guest5263 no you should really test it. let me grab the lucid release notes to post for you to read.
<ActionParsnip> W43372: frp == for (typo)
<guntbert> !alien | elv
<ubottu> elv: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Guest5263> I'm checking for defects now
<sshc> \la
<W43372> ActionParsnip: What should I do?
<quizme> ActionParsnip: can i do port forwarding using ssh ?
<ActionParsnip> W43372: did your old router use the same SSID (if you had one before), or do you have a stored SSID which is the same>
<elv> guntbert: yep i know but i need to convert a rpm but the problem is that alien doesn't creates the deb.
<sdtr443w> After installing the ati restricted drivers, at the graphical login it has something like a virtual desktop that I can scroll over to the right, but it's all black.  It persists a little bit after logging in but stops.  My four workspaces however are sized like it's all still there.
<VCoolio> elv: if there is no .deb compile the source with checkinstall
<sdtr443w> And I can't move windows into that space even when it's active.  What is going on with it?
<W43372> ActionParsnip: No.
<beepanda22> guest5263 heres the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<beepanda22> you can click on the link i posted
<elv> VCoolio: yes but the source is in a rpm file too...incredible
<ActionParsnip> quizme: you don't "do port forwarding via ssh". You log onto the router and configure a port on the router to be pushed through to your internal network.
<ddss> i have no OS installed and the live cd only gives me a black screen. i cant even start the installation
<guntbert> elv: sorry but alien is not supported here
<beepanda22> ddss you could redownload the cd and burn it
<ActionParsnip> W43372: good. do other PCs connect to it ok?
<guntbert> !md5sum| ddss
<ubottu> ddss: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<timpster> yes
<ActionParsnip> ddss: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<beepanda22> read the release notes link i posted above^^
<W43372> ActionParsnip: Yes. My server is hardlined to the router and connects. My xbox is hardlined and connects and my moms computer in the other room connects to the wireless without error.
<beepanda22> how can i share files with a windows 7 computer over a network
<beepanda22> (i have ubuntu 10.04
<Guest5263> This verification takes awhile, huh?
<ActionParsnip> W43372: ok use those one to disable the encryption or switch to wep. Does it connect then?
<quizme> ActionParsnip: okay. i'll try.
<davide_> #89
<ActionParsnip> beepanda22: use samba
<netsavy006> Is there a way I can install an ATI driver while in try mode so I can overrite the driver I have installed on my current ubuntu so I don't have to do and reintall ubuntu a 2nd time?
<beepanda22> actionparsnip ok
<felipe__> exit
<beepanda22> ddss do you have an os on another computer?
<W43372> ActionParsnip: I have to disable my encryption?
<ActionParsnip> W43372: just to test
<Guest5263> Check finished: No errors found
<beepanda22> ddss you could get a cd from ubuntu shipit instead
<ActionParsnip> beepanda22: you may need to use samba passwords due to win7 using a weird authentication in samba
<beepanda22> perhaps ddss doesnt haveanother os
<quizme> ActionParsnip: Translated Address Table?
<beepanda22> thank you actionparsnip
<dakota_> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> quizme: not sure dude, what make / model is the router??
<addos> hi, has anyone had problems in ubuntu 10.04 with the update-manager and software center starting and then immediately closing?
<Guest5263> should I try to use "Try withoug installing" again?
<guntbert> Guest5263: in that case I advise against installing anyway - if the live system doesn't work odd are that the installed system won't either
<ActionParsnip> addos: use http://pastie.org   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest5263> Guntbert: the odd thing is I actually installed Ubuntu with this disc on this laptop before
<beepanda22> guest5263yes so you can go online and check out the links everyone has posted
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: sure, try it
<`RadioMan> burn it x16 or less
<dakota_> I have been having some boot up issues..
<addos> ActionParsnip: I can't easily do that, since a friend of mine is the one having hte problems. I will see if I can get them to do it later today
<dakota_> correction x4 or less
<beepanda22> guest5263 download xubuntu or kubuntu and install gnome later if you want gnome
<quizme> actionParsnip: motorola, sbg900.... i think i found it.
<guntbert> !enter | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<collabra> beepanda22: if you have trouble setting up the samba server,... I've used system-config-samba with good results... it's has a GUI interface and is pretty easy to use.
<ddss> beepanda22: yes i do have another working computer
<quizme> actionParsnip: "Add new port forwarding entry"
<quizme> actionParsnip: "port start: 22, port end: 22, lan IP address: 192.168.0.0
<beepanda22> ddss: good so check out the links people have posted above on your second computer
<beepanda22> I recommend you have another computer when installing ubuntu
<toni> Heey , when im using skype , i can hear the other person , but they cant hear me , can someone PLEASE help me ?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: sounds like a winner
<ActionParsnip> toni: make sure your mic isnt muted
<toni> it isnt
<quizme> Actionparsnip: yeah sweet man thanks.
<nilsma> about vinagre: how do i remote into a give ubuntu-pc as a specific user?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: change the IP address thoug
<Guest5263> It worked this time. I'm in as a Live user.
<ZykoticK9> toni, can you use Sound Recorder successfully?
<liamsmithuk> toni try the PulseAudio device chooser in the ubuntu software center, make sure the volume is turned up there and it's using the right audio device
<lUzErO> hi
<toni> ZykoticK9: i havent used that befor :O
<ActionParsnip> Guest5263: sweet
<ZykoticK9> toni, Application / Sound & Video / Sound Recorder and test then...
<guntbert> Guest5263: hint: check if your CD drive is "unstable"
<ZykoticK9> toni, be sure to follow liamsmithuk's suggestion
<grandma> What system file have a names of skripts that start with system?
<dakota_> Ubuntu keeps giving me an error and the goes to CLI on start-up help please?
<toni> thats what im doin
<quizme> ActionParsnip: oh yeah i know...
<rhett> Need help with OpenOffice "The user interface language cannot be determined"
<Guest5263> Hmm, Ubuntu isn't detecting my Wifi
<firstgearone> what gui is ubuntu lts using?
<toni> Liamsmithuk: i dont see the PluseAudio ..
<liamsmithuk> it's PulseAudio
<quizme> actionParsnip: is there a way to freeze my internal ip to something like 192.168.0.42
<extraclassic> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and my desktop effects aren't working....it's saying Error: Software Rasterizer in use, when I run compiz-check
<quizme> ?
<`RadioMan> toni, try right clicking your spkr icon
<dakota_> Ubuntu LTS is using the Gnome desktop environment.
<netsavy006> Is there a way I could install or modify an ATI driver while I'm in try mode since I can't get into my computer?
<arslayer> Trying to get Uplink to run, I made links from my libg(tk,dk,module,glib) to libg*-1.2.so.0
<rhett> Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome problems with Openoffice.org installation
<arslayer> and now I get the following error: symbol lookup error: /home/arslayer/.setup3161: undefined symbol: GTK_TYPE_SPIN_BUTTON_UPDATE_POLICY
<dakota_> Well I can se noboby wants to be of any help here.
<dakota_> nobody*
<scunizi> rhett: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice
<guntbert> !patience | dakota_
<netsavy006> what's your issue dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<rhett> scunizi I'll try but i've reinstalled twice now
<ComradeHaz`> dakota_, you have failed to give us the error message.
<scunizi> rhett: openoffice?
<rhett> yes
<ComradeHaz`> We cannot read minds, even your computers'
<rhett> scunizi: couldn't find package openoffice
<dakota_> Well I have been searching for the past 2 days on this USB driver boot error that stalls my boot up sequence and takes me to CLI, then I have to log in from there and start the GUI manually.
<grandma> What file consist skript names are running with system?
<kyle_> anyone know what i need to mount a BIN file (vox if possibe)
<scunizi> rhett: other then the error that you wrote.. does openoffice actually open?
<blackarray> Does anyone have any experience with setting up SVN on UbuntuServer? I've been having some difficulties with svn+ssh://
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  hola
<rhett> scunizi: the flash screen shows up then error, no office
<ZykoticK9> kyle_, bin files are typically Binary files - you'd typically run them, not mount them
<noob_> Hey,I have been trying for ages to get the spell check to work in open office but to no avail, any suggestions?
<netsavy006> I need help and I asked on the forums but no one is answering me.  I'd like to know can I install a new ATI driver or modify my exisiting one wile I'm in CD Try Mode?  (I'm using ATI HD Radeon 2600 PRO)
<scunizi> rhett: I don't know if this will work but from a terminal try soffice -en
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, proprietary drivers don't work on LiveCD
<kyle_> ZykoticK9: i wanted to mount it as a vobx CD but it doesn't work.
<Milos_SD> Hi
<grandma> What file consist skript names are running with system?
<rhett> scunizi: "the application cannot be started. The user interface language cannot be determined"
<ZykoticK9> kyle_, i wouldn't think that it would.  What is it?
<rhett> scunizi: again...
<nilsma> about vinagre: how do i remote into a give ubuntu-pc as a specific user from terminal?
<kyle_> A game CD. just wanted to skip a step of burning it first.
<Xearo> In benchmarks the Open Source ATI drivers do better than the Catalyst drivers
<Guest5263> Crap. I had to install a proprietary wireless driver, and it says I need to restart for it to work. I'm logged in a Live Session, if I reboot, will it install the driver in a Live Session?
<netsavy006> no I have Ubuntu installed on my HD and I can't get into my computer.  But I want to install ATI driver on that, but I'm currently in LiveCD.  What can I do to get the Ati Drivers installed?
<Newa> dakota_: what's the error message in dmesg ?
<grandma> What file consist skript names are running with system?
<W43372> ActionParsnip: You still there?
<scunizi> rhett: is your computer set to use a different language other than english?
<rhett> scunizi: not that I can see
<ZykoticK9> kyle_, ahh to it's a bin/cue i take it.  You'll probably need to burn it first.  FYI gaming in VBox is kinda limited.
<ZykoticK9> s/to/so
<kyle_> ZykoticK9: Oh and can anything on ubuntu burn BIN field. I also have .cue file
<NET||abuse> hmm, weird,, view jqtouch/preview/demo/main/ in google-chrome-beta, as apposed to the current google-chrome (on windows, don't know if i can side by side stable and beta on ubuntu) and the beta screws up massively
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone, I’m using Ubuntu 10.4 with Gnome 2.30.2.  I’d like to completely turn off all tooltips.  A bunch of articles I’ve seen mention that just launching gconf-editor & unchecking the tooltips option at apps /panel/global will do it.  But this only stops the ones for the applications at the top panel from appearing.  The ones on the bottom panel, such as for the running applications & for the workspace switcher s
<MarkRich> till appear.  I’ve tried adding the file ~/.gtk-2.0 with the contents gtk-enable-tooltips = 0 to my home directory & rebooting which didn’t do it.  It’s listed as a gnome-bug #84961 at one site.  And another site mentioned installing compiz & setting the tooltip transparency to zero.  Is this the only way to completely turn off these tooltips for the lower panel?  Thanks, Mark
<NET||abuse> none of the list gradient backgrounds render.. how annoying.
<W43372> ActionParsnip: I disabled the encryption and the wireless works on the laptop.
<rhett> scunizi: i should not that I reinstalled a "functioning" openoffice suite because it would shut down every time I went to type anything
<Guest5263> Crap. I had to install a proprietary wireless driver, and it says I need to restart for it to work. I'm logged in a Live Session, if I reboot, will it install the driver in a Live Session?
<netsavy006> ZykoticK9:   no I have Ubuntu installed on my HD and I can't get into my computer.  But I want to install ATI driver on that, but I'm currently in LiveCD.  What can I do to get the Ati Drivers installed?
<ZykoticK9> kyle_, i doubt Brasero can (but maybe?), sorry i don't know a cdburning software that will.
<toni> i dont have a speaker icon :O
<rhett> scunizi: the original openoffice with 10.04 was buggy
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, see the !grub2 factoid for chrooting to your actual install then
<kyle_> ZykoticK9: it didn't come up with my img files..
<`RadioMan> lol toni, did it run away ?
<blackarray> Does anyone have any experience with setting up SVN on UbuntuServer? I've been having some difficulties with svn+ssh:// setup and don't know enough about apache to set up svn with http:// access instead.
<W43372> ActionParsnip: I disabled the encryption and the wireless works on the laptop.
<kyle_> ZykoticK9: Thanks for your help.
<netsavy006> ZykoticK9: What did all that mean?
<scunizi> rhett: open synaptic package manager and type openoffice in the search bar.. then on the left click the "Installed" option.. lets compare and see if you're missing anything.. are you running 10.04?
<Azjo> hi, WPA & WPA2 personal should work with WPA-PSK, right? I cannot get on the network.
<toni> i dunno were it is tho .. im noew to linux... :/
<grandma> Блядь, тут кто-нибудь знает как заставить скрипт выполнятьтся при запуске системы?
<collabra> Guest5263: no,.. simply
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  pm
<`RadioMan> its the little sound icon on your panel that you use for volume toni
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, if you chroot from the livecd to your physical HD then you can install software onto your HD install
<toni> oh yea .. i no that..
<toni> ouuuhhh ....
<davide_> ciao
<[thor]> !ru > grandma
<ubottu> grandma, please see my private message
<davide_> hello
<toni> MAN i feel stupid riight now lol
<`RadioMan> its ok toni, i have those days 2
<netsavy006> ZykoticK9:  How do I accomplish this?  Does it start by the terminal window?
<toni> haha yay ! :D
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006, please see my private message
<manufex> #hackint0sh
<Azjo> hi, WPA & WPA2 personal should work with WPA-PSK, right? I cannot get on the network.
<`RadioMan> ur in toni, now fix it
<collabra> Suest5263: you would have to install ubuntu and the install the driver, reboot and then... you can use your wireless
<toni> but how ?
<`RadioMan> cya
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, it's just the chroot instruction from that factoid link you want - stop after chroot directions
<rhett> scunizi: one moment
<Guest5263> Crap. I had to install a proprietary wireless driver, and it says I need to restart for it to work. I'm logged in a Live Session, if I reboot, will it install the driver in a Live Session?
<scunizi> rhett: k
<grandma> <ubottu> grandma, please see my private message
<`RadioMan> lol, go to prefs and make sure the mic is on
<ZykoticK9> Guest5263, nope
<grandma> What file consist skript names are running with system?
<collabra> Guest5263 : no
<ZykoticK9> grandma, could you rephrase your question perhaps?
<toni> how can i get people to hear me , when im on skype ?
<netsavy006> Why do I need to modify GURB?
<toni> its not workin :/
<netsavy006> GRUB*
<MarkRich> Hello, has anyone had trouble completely removing the tooltips for  Gnome  2.30.2?
<rhett> scunizi: not seeing an "installed" option on left...
<`RadioMan> als toni  in a terminal type (alsamixer) and check the mic there
<toni> :O ok
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, you don't!  it's just that it includes instructions to chroot.  Never mind, best of luck.
<rhett> scunizi: Installed version 1:3.2.0-ubuntu4.1
<toni> what do i do now ?
<duffydack> Azjo, it should.... using network manager?
<`RadioMan> unmute the mic, and turn it up
<rhett> scunizi but thats the Ooffice installed version
<scunizi> rhett: are you in Synaptic Package manager or software center?
<itsux2bu> so there are man pages not just for commands but for their non-executing (non-binary) support files..?  ie.. i just read there is a man page for ssh-config ..
<netsavy006> ZykoticK9:  Please don't just wish me luck.  I need a lot of help with this.
<rhett> scunizi package manager
<netsavy006> You can't just expect a 2nd day user of ubuntu to understand all this.
<scunizi> rhett: as in system>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager?
<rhett> scunizi yes
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, i really can't help at all with ATI i'm affraid - was just trying to address how you can use the LiveCD to install stuff on your actuall installation.
<rhett> scunizi: I see "sections" "status" "origin "custom filters" "search results"
<Guest5263> Well, thanks guys, I got my wireless running :D Now I now how to do it when I install it.
<netsavy006> Well then how do I chroot?
<scunizi> rhett: on the left pane you should have "All - Installed - Installed (local or obsolete) - Installed (manual) - etc...
<justmozzy> hi guys
<Azjo> i installed usb live on usb with unetbootin. isnt it possible to install files and have it saved so its still there when you restart?
<twig_> guest5263: did i see you say that sometimes that liveCD works and sometimes it doesnt?
<scunizi> sheenobu: should be above the "Sections" part
<Guest5263> twig_: it didn't work the first time, 2nd time it booted fine
<grandma> I watnt to run my script with starting system, i forget the name of file that consist names of scripts that run when system start
<duffydack> Azjo, if you can use ubuntu to make the usb, then use startup disk creator
<twig_> i had the same issues a few weeks back and it was because my opt drive was dying
<Guest5263> twig_: thanks, I'll tell the owner of the laptop
<scunizi> rhett: should be above the "Sections" part
<duffydack> !chroot | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<twig_> im stil kinda new to linux but once i put the new drive in i stopped having issues, although the old drive did burn a ring on the cd and i had to make a new one
<rhett> scunizi: got it, it was under status tab
<Oer> grandma, /etc/init.d/<scriptname> ??
<selofi> buenas, que tal?
<timpster> ubottu,   hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<duffydack> netsavy006, how come you cant boot the os and install from there ?
<scunizi> rhett: ok.. I'm preping a pastebin of what I have.. unless otherwise noted all the names are prefaced with openoffice.org- .... hang on
<netsavy006> I can't get into the OS.
<MarkRich> Hi, I have a question about Gnome.  Anyone there?
<Tyler_> I forgot to ask something guys, if I'm somewhere with free wifi, how do I pick it up with Ubuntu?
<rhett> scunizi: ok
<edbian> MarkRich, You're in the rigth place.  Ask away!
<pure_hate> hiexpo, sorry just saw tis. sure pm is fine
<elkclone> Markrich: shoot
<Azjo> MarkRich, dont ask to ask, just ask ;)
<netsavy006> It just get's as far as the ubuntu and logo with the pupleish background and goes no further.
<Roasted> Hey guys. I was using some utilities to test my works security with wireless, but I have several "monitor" sessions open - or something? Ifconfig yields like 5 instances of "mon0, mon1, mon2" etc. How can I disable these?
<edbian> Tyler_, Using the cute little applet it in upper right hand corner
<itsux2bu> do i have a fellow newbie in here ?
<selofi> ubuntu en español?
<elkclone> netsavy006: sounds normal.
<Tyler_> edbian: it'll just list the wireless networks that I can access?
<ZykoticK9> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<netsavy006> I can't even do step 1.
<MarkRich> OK, is question visible which I posted a few minutes ago?
<netsavy006> Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages.
<selofi> merci
<elkclone> is there a menu bar in upper lft crnr .
<netsavy006> apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<netsavy006> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<netsavy006> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Tyler_> Also, is it okay to close the laptop and put it in standby while the Live Session is running?
<elkclone> i see
<[thor]> Roasted: killall mon0 && killall mon1 && killall mon2
<edbian> Tyler_, You click the little icon and it lists all the ones that are available in the are.  You click on the one you want and it connects.
<damlox_> #ubuntu-pl
<`RadioMan> hey toni
<edbian> MarkRich, What was it?  I missed it say it again.
<Roasted> [thor], they are not processes. They're my wifi device in monitor mode.
<grandma> Thanks much. Excuse me for my 'English'))
<scunizi> rhett: http://pastebin.com/uVDE7nA2
<itsux2bu> netsavy006, you know about sudo ?
<elkclone> markrich: say it again. scroll is fast.
<toni> RadioMan: Heey
<Tyler_> Edbian: thanks, is it okay to close the laptop and put it in standby while the Live Session is running?
<netsavy006> that's what I'm going to try now.
<MarkRich> OK, here it is:
<andrew_708476> I have another problem with Ubuntu can someone help me
<MarkRich> I’m using Ubuntu 10.4 with Gnome 2.30.2.  I’d like to completely turn off all tooltips.  A bunch of articles I’ve seen mention that just launching gconf-editor & unchecking the tooltips option at apps /panel/global will do it.  But this only stops the ones for the applications at the top panel from appearing.  The ones on the bottom panel, such as for the running applications & for the workspace switcher still appear.  I
<MarkRich> ’ve tried adding the file ~/.gtk-2.0 with the contents gtk-enable-tooltips = 0 to my home directory & rebooting which didn’t do it.  It’s listed as a gnome-bug #84961 at one site.  And another site mentioned installing compiz & setting the tooltip transparency to zero.  Is this the only way to completely turn off these tooltips for the lower panel?
<FloodBot3> MarkRich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Tyler_, It is ok.  Sometimes some laptops don't come out of standby mode easily and you have to hold the power button down and restart them.
<timpster> how can i get rgba support for murrine themes  i.e. ambiance
<edbian> Tyler_, There really is only one way to find out though!
<elkclone> akk comp-iz
<elkclone> ffs.
<Tyler_> edbian: alright, thanks :D
<itsux2bu> netsavy006, just about anything useful has to have sudo in front of it
<`RadioMan> toni, alot of times its better for some systems just to use alsa, if you want to in terminal type (gstreamer-properties) and change it all to (alsa) then reboot, and make your normal settings
<netsavy006> I need to install dchroot but I got this message from the terminal:  E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<duffydack> netsavy006,  are you sure the ati driver will fix this problem ?
<netsavy006> I'm not 100% sure, but that was the last thing I did on the computer .
<elkclone> markrich: gnome has an admin panel that allows you to edit wm prefs.
<edbian> MarkRich, Apparently.  If there is a bug for it than it's a bug!  Sounds like you know more than me.
<netsavy006> before rebooting.[
<toni> RadioMan: Alriighty, will do :) And what do you mean normal settings ;O
<toni> :S
<timpster> bazhang, hey do you know about rgba supprot and murrine themes
<`RadioMan> mice spkrs etc
<elkclone> markrich: try doing it all from gnome.
<duffydack> netsavy006, installed the ATI driver before rebooting?
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, see Method3 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<rhett> scunizi: I'm missing one of those
<`RadioMan> also install aslamixergiu, itl have all the settings in one place for you toni
<elkclone> markrich: try #bash as well.
<rhett> scunizi: help-en-us
<`RadioMan> alsamixergui*
<netsavy006> Are you asking me to reinstall my OS?
<toni> alright thanks
<netsavy006> because I don't want to do that if I don't have to.
<MarkRich> OK, thanks for the responses.  Is that admin panel the same one that I mentioned?  If not do you know where it's located & how this option can be disabled?
<`RadioMan> k
<squarism> ive set up bind for domain "example.com"... ive used this tutorial : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html ... my windows computer gives nice nslookup replies on all subdomain but not on root domain example.com itself... do i need to name the server itself somewhere?
<bindi> netsavy006: no, he is not. only reinstalling GRUB
<scunizi> rhett: after installing that if it doesn't work then you might rename the .openoffice<somethin> in your home directory
<timpster> ZykoticK9, hey do you know about rgba support murrine themes --- i.e.  the new ambiance theme
<netsavy006> Oh ok.
<ZykoticK9> timpster, nothing i'm affraid
<timpster> murrine themes
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, he gets as far as the ubuntu logo.. grub isnt the issue I dont think.
<duffydack> netsavy006, so all your problems came when you installed the ATI driver ?
<MarkRich> What do you mean doing it all from Gnome?
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, i was just trying to help with chroot - installing/updating/removing software from LiveCD (that is all)
<c3l> where are the md5sums for ubntu 10.04.1?
<netsavy006> I think it did.  I'm not 100% sure.  I'm hoping that that's the cause.
<netsavy006> so that what we are doing will fix the problem
<collabra> ZykoticK9: video adapter having trouble initializing...?
<timpster> where is there no one on the gnome server
<rhett> scunizi: yeah still no luck... what should i rename it to?
<ZykoticK9> !md5sums | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<timpster> why* is there.....
<ZykoticK9> collabra, not me...
<c3l> ZykoticK9: 10.04.1 isnt there
<itsux2bu> i swear every *nix needs to come with an advanced instructor for new users.. i wish i knew a local expert.. "insert cd, open instructor package, just add water..'  poof.. someone to teach you all things *nix
<ZykoticK9> c3l, very good point!
<scunizi> rhett: mv .openoff<whatever> .openoff<whatever>.backup
<duffydack> itsux2bu,  find a LUG near you
<edbian> itsux2bu, Like Microsoft Bob?!!?
<twig_> itsux2bu: i havnt gone through much of it yet but INX appears to have a decent tutorial
<`RadioMan> lol itsux2bu
<collabra> ZykoticK9 : sorry to throw you i was trying to talk to netsavy006
<lxLee> what is the fastest web browser for ubuntu?
<MarkRich> <elkclone>, can you tell me where that is windows manger is located & how this option can be shutoff?
<freddymx> hi! does anyone know how to install libusb 32 bit support on AMD64?
<twig_> http://inx.maincontent.net/
<edbian> lxLee, Probably chromium
<collabra> netsavy006 : have you tried the vesa driver in xorg
<edbian> lxLee, Or swiftfox.
<freddymx> lxLee: i will go with chomium
<`RadioMan> 4 me, seamonkey, still has older ff settings
<kolex59> join/w-irc.com/8760
<netsavy006> not yet.
<kolex59> w-irc.com/8760
<rhett> scunizi: mv .openoffice.org .openoffice.org.backup
<kolex59> add server w-irc.com/8760
<scunizi> rhett: that's fine
<itsux2bu> i finally got smart.. i have a win host os and guest ubuntu os using virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> freddymx, if libusb is an installable DEB check out the getlibs script for installing 32bit libs on 64bit OS
<collabra> i'm not sure just how to enable it,... but i've had video cards that just wouldn't work with anything else
<netsavy006> I did have an ati driver installed.  Then I saw that ubuntu had a different one so I over-rote the one I had with the one from ubuntu and thats when I ran intro trouble.
<rhett> scunizi it didn't give me a response so i'll assume it worked?
<scunizi> itsux2bu: smart would be an ubuntu host and win guest :)
<Roasted> [thor], they are not processes. They're my wifi device in monitor mode.
<Roasted> crap
<scunizi> rhett: yes
<Roasted> Hey guys. I was using some utilities to test my works security with wireless, but I have several "monitor" sessions open - or something? Ifconfig yields like 5 instances of "mon0, mon1, mon2" etc. How can I disable these?
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhett> scunizi still isn't running
<kolex59> join/w-irc.com/8760
<collabra> ahhh,... does anyone know how to enable the vesa driver from grub?
<duffydack> netsavy006, is reinstalling an option? sometimes its more trouble to fix it with guides than its worth :)
<edbian> netsavy006, You over-wrote it?
<netsavy006> That's what I think, because the it said activate and that's what I did.
<freddymx> ZykoticK9: thanks, i'm checking getlibs
<itsux2bu> scunizi, don't want to risk my pre-installed win.. be that might be the direction i go.. ubuntu host, win guest
<scunizi> rhett: well.. I gave it a shot.. the only other thing I can think of is java or icetea (another java implementation).. but perhaps you should also present this and what you've done so far on #openoffice.org.  Keep in mind that it can be a slow channel
<edbian> netsavy006, Oh, I thought you meant that you went into the folder with the terminal and started sudo rm  files or something.
<edbian> netsavy006, Are you unable to boot?
<itsux2bu> *s/be/but
<scunizi> rhett: in the mean time if you need a word processor or spreadsheet try abiword and gnumeric
<collabra> ZykoticK9 : do you know how to enable the vesa driver from grub
<rhett> scunizi thanks, do either of those open and edit .docs?
<ZykoticK9> collabra, sorry no - i checked the grub2 page and didn't see it actually.
<scunizi> rhett: abiword is the word processor and it should
<duffydack> edbian, he gets to the splash...
<netsavy006> It won't let me mount the partition.
<rhett> scunizi thanks again, i'll give it a shot
<scunizi> rhett: it's actually cleaner and faster than openoffice.. but not as many features..
<edbian> netsavy006, What about that silly "recovery mode" thingy in the grub menu?
<edbian> netsavy006, Does that boot?
<netsavy006> keeps telling me, special device does not exist.
<rhett> scunizi screw features :P
<rhett> scunizi openoffice is so cluttered
<scunizi> rhett: :)  sometimes you just need it though..
<netsavy006> I don't even know what that is or how to access it?
<collabra> netsavy006: the recovery mode might just enable the vesa driver by default
<duffydack> rhett, because its supposed to be an ms office replacement :)
<scunizi> !who | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rhett> scunizi duffydack yea thanks MS for reaching across the chasm between OS's
<edbian> netsavy006, Do you see the grub menu when you boot that asks you what OS to choose?  If not try booting while pressing the esc key.
<collabra> netsavy006: no it's the <shift> key
<duffydack> I press shift.. odd
<duffydack> ^ he said.
<edbian> netsavy006, Sorry, shift.
<rhett> scunizi thanks again, see ya
<netsavy006> does that mean I need to reboot my machine and then I hold shift while booting my pc as normal and it will bring up a menu?
<scunizi> rhett: np..:) .. hey one more thing.. open a terminal and type pidof soffice
<collabra> netsavy006 : yeah
<pietime> how do you sshfs into a remote directory?
<collabra> netsavy006 : it will give you an option to do a recovery boot.
<netsavy006> oh ok.  I will give that a try.  Let me leave here and give that a try.  Whatever happens, I'll let you guys know.  Thanks for your help.
<trev_> Is there someone who could help me with ProjectM perhaps? It's an ALSA thing...
<edbian> netsavy006, Don't just hold it down.  Press it sort of sporadically.  After the BIOS post.  Before the Ubuntu slash screen.
<edbian> netsavy006, If it boots you can get to a root terminal and fix whatever needs fixing.  I recommend putting the old driver back.
<ZykoticK9> pietime, easiest method is Place / Connect to Server / SSH -- mind you that isn't really using sshfs
<W43372> When I have my wireless router encrypted I can't connect to the wireless. But if I disable the encryption I have no problem. What gives?
<pietime> ZykoticK9, I don't understand.
<scunizi> W43372: maybe try a different version of encryption
<ZykoticK9> W43372, some linux wireless drivers don't support encryption
<collabra> W43372: yeah ,... what ^ he said
<W43372> Zykotick9: So I either leave my network wide open or I don't get wireless?
<ZykoticK9> pietime, if you have an SSH server that supports it - you can click Places menu, then "Connect to server" then select SSH and enter your details.
<collabra> W43372: not necessarily,... try a different type of encryption
<scunizi> W43372: option 3 .. get a wireless card / adaptor that support encryption
<ZykoticK9> W43372, as a "work-around" you could setup MAC filtering on your Router, if ALL encryption schemes fail
<Neurotiquette> Whats the command to launch the filebrowser?
<toni> heey
<collabra> not that MAC addresses can't be spoofed
<toni> it still doesnt work
<scunizi> W43372: after doing MAC filtering you could also turn off ssid broadcasting.. at least you'll be invisable from your avg. user
<ZykoticK9> Neurotiquette, "nautilus" if you are on Gnome
<Neurotiquette> W43372: If you do have to leave your network open turn off broadcasting... Won't fool everyone, but works most of the time.
<Neurotiquette> ZykoticK9: Thank you. I am.
<toni> RadioMan: it still doesnt work
<Neurotiquette> W43372: And by most of the time I mean 99.999999% of the time. Most people in this channel wouldn't know offhand how to find a network that has SSID broadcasting off.
<W43372> Ok well I'm going to switch it over to WEP and see if that works.
<panfist> when a user is added to an ubuntu system, where is the default gnome configuration pulled from?
<W43372> ah screw it I'm not going to worry about encryption
<guntbert> panfist: /etc/skel
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, i actually don't see any gnome stuff in /etc/skel
<pietime> thanks ZykoticK9
<pietime> Hey, could anyone tell me what they think of this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558165
<collabra> W43372: i would suggest turning off your ssid brodcast.... if you dont want your neighbors to be granted access
<W43372> All my neighbors in range have their own shit.
<panfist> guntbert /etc/skel contains nothing about gnome at all
<W43372> oops, sorry about that
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: panfist sorry, then - but to my knowledge the complete home dir get copied from /etc/skel
<W43372> i mean to say, they all have their own encrypted wireless.
<W43372> My house is a bit out of the way so I'm not too concerned anyone finding my signal whilst wardriving
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, that was my understanding as well - i was surprised not to see anything Gnome applicable there
<pietime> no one has anything to say about it?
<bjackson> How can I change the default group my users belong to when they log into the system.  The net effect I want is that files created by users on my system result in having ownership of 'username:pentaho' for example.  Signifying that all users will be members of the group 'pentaho'.
<guntbert> pietime: this is no discussion channel
<pietime> guntbert, i was looking for help
<pietime> not discussion
<AegNuddel> I'm using the laptop I had at school that still had Windows on it previously but
<AegNuddel> The stain is now gone.  Vista has now been removed.  It's now Ubuntu.
<panfist> bjackson you can change the default group for new users /etc/adduser.conf
<W43372> So, is Lucid stable yet?
<Diverdude> is there a program that works like grep, but also knows how to search words in pdf files, and also keeps an updated index at all times in order to give very fast search access to all files on the disk?
<scunizi> W43372: yes
<netsavy006> Well holding shift while booting didn't work but I found out that when you have the cd in and you hold shift and the right time, you can modify some boot options.
<netsavy006> Is there a boot option that I can add that will make it use the generic vga over the ATI driver?
<collabra> W43372: very stable
<Richiie> Im having trouble whit Firefox & sopcast That Firefox dont can handle sopcast links
<Richiie> association.. can someone help me ?
<bjackson> panfist: How about existing users?  Is there a terminal command that will reassign the default groups of existing users, without deleting their existing group memberships?
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, you could try adding text to the boot parameters to boot to text only mode
<ZykoticK9> !nox | netsavy006
<ubottu> netsavy006: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<panfist> bjackson i don't know but you might find the answer in here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<panfist> bjackson you might have to write a script
<panfist> if you don't want to execute the same command manually for each user
<netsavy006> Until the ati problem I was able to boot in graphical mode.
<pietime> is it possible that lubuntu has some configurations or settings that would cause audio files to skip on media that is not local?
<guntbert> !here | pietime
<ubottu> pietime: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<netsavy006> I don't think changing to text only boot is going to affect getting to the desktop
<pietime> guntbert, what the fsck are you talking about
<pietime> :P
<collabra> netsavy006: you could swap the video driver while in text mode
<pietime> sorry
<bjackson> panfist: Currently I only have a handful of users.  Executing a command for each would not be prohibitive.
<guntbert> pietime: if you want help then tell us what you need -- here -- at least give an overview
<collabra> netsavy006: at least you would have a booted system,... more than you had before
<pietime> guntbert, i think you got me confused with someone else
<pietime> Hey, could anyone tell me what they think of this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558165
<guntbert> pietime: no, you asked about opinions about a forum thread
<ZykoticK9> pietime, the linking your forum post without explaining is what guntbert was refering to
<pietime> ohhh ok. sorry!
<scunizi> pietime: samba is inherently slow at times
<Diverdude> is there a program that works like grep, but also knows how to search words in pdf files, and also keeps an updated index at all times in order to give very fast search access to all files on the disk?
<pietime> scunizi, but i never had a problem with it before
<Seveas> Diverdude, tracker
<collabra> netsavy006 : you could potentially use tools like apt or aptitude to do it for you
<scunizi> pietime: sorry I don't have the answer
<justmozzy> hi guys
<Diverdude> Seveas, is it better than google desktop?
<justmozzy> I am having a huge problem. after I installed the proprietary ATI radeon driver my ubuntu (lucid) doesn't leave the plymouth splash screen at all
<pietime> Hey, could anyone tell me what they think of this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558165 I'm basically asking why my networked media wont play on Lubuntu but it will play on Ubuntu. is it possible that Lubuntu has some configurations or settings that would cause audio files to skip on media that is not local?
<Seveas> Diverdude, no idea, I don't like either (I don't like the idea of a daemon constantly rattlying my harddisk)
<ZykoticK9> pietime, do you mean on the exact same machine?  You dual boot ubuntu/lubuntu and ubuntu works fine?
<Diverdude> Seveas, well, its the only way to keep track of your files
<EckoO> any application that i can use to easily do n/w in my home
<EckoO> ?
<scunizi> EckoO: what's n/w
<Diverdude> Seveas, i have loads of articles lying on my disk, and i need a way to quickly search them for a keyword
<Seveas> Diverdude, good filenames and locate work for me
<SubCool> Hey can someone help with x11vnc? i have receiving and error when tryin to connect. *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<EckoO> scunizi: networking
<pietime> ZykoticK9, i had ubuntu on it before and the day i changed to lubuntu it stopped working.
<Diverdude> Seveas, filenames and location is not enough unfortunately
<pietime> ZykoticK9, same machine
<scunizi> EckoO: ok.. what aspect of networking do you need to do?  share from one machine to anther?
<ZykoticK9> pietime, you might want to ask in #lubuntu and see if they have any suggestion (if you don't get some here first)
<pietime> ok
<Seveas> Diverdude, then give tracker a try. It'll need some time to do the first indexing though, keep that in mind
<pietime> ZykoticK9, there are very few people in lubuntu
<pietime> #lubuntu*
<ZykoticK9> pietime, it's not the size of the channel but the quality that matters ;)
<twig_> does anyone know ho to get the wep key for a 2wire 2701hg-b (att/bellsouth dsl modem/router) their oage says it should be the 10 digit number on the router itself but the 2 laptops that are hooked to it only have 8 digits showing and wont let me show the numbers
<justmozzy> is it anyway possible to boot ubuntu in command line mode or something? my guess is that X is failing to start
<ZykoticK9> !nox | justmozzy
<ubottu> justmozzy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EckoO> scunizi: ya just want to share data b/w several pc and want settup to be fast n quick
<scunizi> twig_: if there are leading zero's don't use them
<scunizi> EckoO: mixed os's?
<pietime> ZykoticK9, haha
<AegNuddel> Question...on the front page espeak says it can speak in Danish but in the commands I find no commands for this voice.   Why not?
<edbian> justmozzy, Yeah.  While booting hit shift to enter the grub menu then choose recovery mode.  It has an option to drop to a root shell.
<twig_> scunizi: negative on the zeros
<asdf_baron> So my msn doesn't work on pidgin, empathy, not even on the web messenger.  My internet connection seems fine, other than that.
<nerdy_kid> pulseaudio crackles for a few seconds whenever my screen turns off, is there anything I can do about it?
<scunizi> twig_: 2wire routers are .. blaaaa!  if this is a business line then ask att to replace with a motorola modem.. much better
<xangua> asdf_baron: update pidgin, works for me
<hiexpo> my msn works fine on pidgen
<EckoO> EckoO: all ubuntu or mint
<EckoO> scunizi: all ubuntu or mint
<netsavy006> I tried the boot options vga=771 didn't do anything.  Neither did nosplash.
<Seveas> nerdy_kid, don't turn your screen off :)
<netsavy006> didn't change the boot at all.
<twig_> scunizi: its a home connect
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, if you are using Grub2 vga= no longer applies (nor does nosplash i believe)
<asdf_baron> I have the latest version of pidgin.  I'm thinking somehow the connection is being blocked off by ubuntu?
<scunizi> EckoO: then cifs, sshfs and others should work fine..
<AegNuddel> well looks like gespeaker has what I need anyway
<justmozzy> edbian: I tried it but it didn't work. I tried esc and it gave me the option but it will also fire up plymouth and then just hang
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, s/Grub2/new kernels
<netsavy006> I'm using whatever GRUB 10.04 installs by default so you'll have to tell me.
<edbian> justmozzy, What is plymouth?
<ZykoticK9> netsavy006, ya vga= doesn't apply
<scunizi> twig_: you'll lneed to give att/bellsouth a call.. they can access it remotely and tell you
<nerdy_kid> Seveas the thing is that im on a laptop and I like closing the lid when I listen to music; thus it crackles.  also my multimedia buttons are on the edge of my case so i can press them when the lid is closed; causing more crackles.
<Dennern> Hello everybody, new to ubuntu here.
<justmozzy> edbian: I read that this is what they call the start up screen now?
<netsavy006> ZykoticK9:  So what do I do now?
<EckoO> scunizi: can u give link ....
<twig_> scunizi: thanks
<edbian> justmozzy, Perhaps.  I don't know.
<hiexpo> plynouth is taking over grub i see
<netsavy006> I still want to override my ATI driver that I can get from ATI over the one that Ubuntu did.
<edbian> justmozzy, Try shift instead of esc
<justmozzy> edbian: I tried... it wouldn't do anything
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, plymouth and grub are separate - plymouth replaces usplash
<edbian> justmozzy, Then IDK.  Sorry
<edbian> ZykoticK9, Thank you
<netsavy006> shift didn't do anything for me when booting.
<netsavy006> It was like I did nothing.
<justmozzy> netsavy006: neither for me
<facelessloser> hi guys
<edbian> netsavy006, How did you get to ubuntu recovery mode?
<netsavy006> I didn't.
<hiexpo> and has a dependency also
<Oer> enter grub2 > left shift on boot
<justmozzy> ok... esc finally gave me a different screen
<ZykoticK9> justmozzy, FYI if you get grub menu with ESC then you are using Grub1
<guntbert> netsavy006: press the left <shift> key and only let go when the grub menu appears
<edbian> netsavy006, i see
<justmozzy> ZykoticK9: does grub use X?
<ZykoticK9> justmozzy, no
<ZykoticK9> justmozzy, grub is only a boot loader...
<netsavy006> but how will using GRUB let me reinstall my ATI Driver.
<EckoO> schatan: any links plz
<justmozzy> this is confusing me now... seems that after 200x reboots my ubuntu finally started, however now in low graphics mode... grrrr...
<edbian> netsavy006, You have to get past grub.  It has a menu that it's hiding from you.  It typically chooses normal Ubuntu automatically.  We want to choose recovery mode because it boots Ubuntu with no graphics but give you a command line which you can use to fix the driver issue.
<timpster> who wants rbga windows
<Richiie> can anyone help me please whit sopcast ?
<brad_> This is the error my friend gets when trying to run software-center
<brad_> http://pastie.org/1108514
<Richiie> i cant get an association to it in firefox
<brad_> does anyone know what may be causing that?
<netsavy006> and when I get to that command line then what do I do?
<facelessloser> could someone help me with some bash stuff
<TiK> for example?
<justmozzy> ok I think I can take it from here. thanks guys and sorry for the confusion
<EckoO> any 1 gamer here
<edbian> netsavy006, remove the package for the driver you don't want.  Install the driver you do want.
<edbian> facelessloser, sure.
<EckoO> using steam on ubuntu
<EckoO> ??
<scunizi> EckoO: the programs are in the repositories.. as for docs.. check ubuntuforums.org
<netsavy006> I don't know that the package I don't want is.
<facelessloser> thanks edbian
<tacomaster1> hey quick question if i have a pc with internet and one with out (usb internet) can i go to packet manager and download something and not install it and install on the other pc?
<facelessloser> ive just started to play around in bash but i want to know
<facelessloser> do i need to put \ befor each spae
<facelessloser> space
<duffydack> "fglrx"
<TiK> tacomaster1: yes
<scunizi> facelessloser: in filenames? easier to bracket spaced filenames with "
<edbian> facelessloser, It's an escape character.  space is used to separate options.
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, hey, do you know what i should search in synaptic to find the kernels i need to uninstall?
<EckoO> scunizi: dude are they easy enough for a noob to use ??
<netsavy006> I actually have to copy the file that I downloaded from the internet to my local computer so that I can even install it at all.
<facelessloser> yeah in file name scunizi
<EckoO> scunizi: i want something that is easily configurable
<edbian> facelessloser, My friends names are betty ann and stacy
<edbian> facelessloser, Do I have two friends or 3?
<scunizi> EckoO: probably .. but if you expect to install and forget and have it "just work" might not be the best approach.. read up
<scunizi> !networking | EckoO
<facelessloser> edbian 3
<edbian> facelessloser, Or betty ann is one person
<edbian> facelessloser, See the problem?
<facelessloser> oh i see
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, linux-image
<edbian> facelessloser, betty/ ann and stacy
<Semitones> ty
<EckoO> scunizi: wat if these is some windows machine also in the setup
<facelessloser> oh i get it now edbian
<edbian> facelessloser, good :)
<facelessloser> edbian, what i want to know is there a way to get around using the \ befor the space
<netsavy006> How do I copy a file I downloaded from my live CD to my local drive?
<edbian> facelessloser, "betty ann"
<Diverdude> Seveas, its indexing now....how long will it take?
<facelessloser> edbian, got ya
<Renski> hey all. My netbook wireless did not work when I first installed ubuntu. I then read a forum that told me to create an empty file /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat. This worked, but I want to know why.
<edbian> facelessloser, "/path/to/some file.txt"
<edbian> facelessloser, Yeeeeep
<scunizi> EckoO: samba and smbfs
<facelessloser> edbian, ive been using mplayer and its a blag putting in the track names
<Seveas> Diverdude, depends on the amount of data of course :)
<fross> i, I had some slow wifi problems last night which i fixed with installig a perticulare driver. Today when i left the house i had a file downloading to my server at 1.5mbps now I got home and it was going at 1-5 kbps. i cant seem to figure out why i lost my speed again. any ideas?
<EckoO> scunizi: but its difficult :| ...tried it several times...no utility dat can setup everything easily ??
<edbian> facelessloser, It is annoying I bet!  You never really care about file names until you start using the terminal.
<nerdy_kid> how good is linux support for the Ralink RT3070 wireless chipset?
<scunizi> EckoO: http://creatazine.com/linux/how-to-enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-lts/
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, ok, i'm going to keep linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic, *-23, *-22, and remove all the lower numbered ones
<EckoO> scunizi: kk reading will reply bak
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, yup :)
<facelessloser> edbian, yeah its weird so if i use " at the start and end i can get rid of the \ befor space
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, should i search for headers and other related things to remove?
<edbian> facelessloser, yes
<hiexpo> sup all
<facelessloser> edbian, thanks you've been a big help
<Renski> nerdy_kid, ive got a RT2860 which works very well, though not out of the box
<soee> hi, can you tell me if there is some option to assign program to one of the desktops ?
<edbian> facelessloser, No problem.  Have fun!  Linux is great! :D
<edbian> soee, No but I think there should be!
<AegNuddel> Only miss a few thinbgs
<facelessloser> edbian, it is when you have great people to help you out
<AegNuddel> things
<edbian> facelessloser, ha ha ha.  Thanks
<AegNuddel> but Linux is better than windows
<Diverdude> Seveas, well yes, but i am asking about the time pr. mb speed
<linxeh> AegNuddel: subjective, and OT
<hiexpo> hola edbian
 * AegNuddel was looking at what you said to edbian 
<Seveas> Diverdude, can't say I know.
<edbian> hiexpo, Hello.  How are you!
<hiexpo> peachy  :)
<edbian> AegNuddel, Thanks.  Still off topic though :(
<nerdy_kid> Renski good, i ordered a realtek rtl8187L wireless that was supposibly compatible with linux off of ebay; that was a joke.  so now im looking for one that works, how hard was installing the drivers?  a deb or compiling?
<glassresistor> can anyone remember a good window compositing manager thats not compiz
<EckoO> scunizi: thanx
<EckoO> scunizi: will do the needful atleast for time being
<edbian> glassresistor, metacity
<soreau> glassresistor: Thats like asking for a unicorn ;)
<edbian> glassresistor, oops that's not compositing
<fross> nerdy_kid: I just ordered soe D-Link dwa-556 cards, they are suppost to work out of the box
<soreau> glassresistor: What is wrong with compiz?
<Semitones> should I have Sun Java 6 Runtime and OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime installed concurrently?
<tacomaster> if ubuntu auto detects my usb internet card and all i had to do was put in what carrier i had but lubuntu doesnt see the card at all is there anything i can do?
<Semitones> i don't know why they're both installed but they are
<glassresistor> edbian: yeah im thinking like xompositer or something but cant remember remember the exact name
<SubCool> Hey can someone help with x11vnc? i have receiving and error when tryin to connect. *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<edbian> glassresistor, never heard of it
<soreau> glassresistor: xcompmgr ?
<glassresistor> soreau: this is netbook so not an option
<soreau> glassresistor: Sure it is
<Semitones> and if I remove linux-images, will apt automatically clean out related packages that aren't required anymore?
<soreau> SubCool: Try prefixing the command with DISPLAY=:0 x11vnc blah blah
<glassresistor> soreau: how so my graphics card is some onboard lowlowest of the low compiz needs 3-d rendering
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, yes - it may promto for "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<soreau> glassresistor: Which gpu does the netbook have? lspci|grep VGA
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, thanks, i'll make sure to run it when i see it
<glassresistor> soreau: whats the easy way to figure that out
<glassresistor> its the new atom so i think its part of my cpu
<soreau> glassresistor: The command I gave at the end of my last statement
<SubCool> soreau, i have usr/local/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth /path/to/the/vnc/passwd -o /var/log/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -ssl SAVE
<SubCool>  in xsetup
<Renski> nerdy_kid, no drivers update required. I just need to add this empty file. /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<soreau> SubCool: Try DISPLAY=:0 /usr/local/bin/x11vnc blah blah blah
<glassresistor> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Renski> nerdy_kid, though ive no idea why. Its still empty
<soreau> glassresistor: Hm, yes they have had problems with the intel driver.. what happens if you try compiz --replace from your terminal?
<timpster> o thx i was going to do that but didnt think about it thx
<glassresistor> soreau: its not installed nbr doesn't have effects as an option
<SubCool> soreau, how do i refresh? reboot?
<duffydack> glassresistor, mine does
<soreau> glassresistor: So install compiz? Its in the repos, right?
<duffydack> glassresistor, its not super quick but I have used compiz on my netbook
<glassresistor> duffydack: really? i haven't treid but also not trying to give up system resources
<soreau> SubCool: x11vnc is a server IIRC, so you run it and then vnc in from another machine
<glassresistor> duffydack: what your gpu or system
<duffydack> glassresistor, intel something gpu... dell mini 9
<duffydack> glassresistor, with reduced effects I can play quake live :)
<SubCool> soreau, correct, but after changing the display settings on the boot file, how do i test it other than rebooting the box..? nvm- ill just reboot it
<soreau> SubCool: What do you mean changing boot file settings? oO
<duffydack> glassresistor, unity will make compiz redundant on my netbook
<soreau> SubCool: You should be able to just run that command and done
<glassresistor> unity?
<SubCool> soreau, after i changed those settings in xsetup, i ran x11vnc still ran into the same error
<SubCool> soreau, just tried again, same error
<duffydack> glassresistor, the netbook interface, soon to be......
<soreau> SubCool: well that was my only idea. Make sure you have an X session actually running on that machine on :0 display
<ezy> hi everyone. after i make changes to a guest user in passwd file. do i have to restart the computer for changes to take effect ?
<pietime> Hey, could anyone tell me what they think of this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558165 I'm basically asking why my networked media wont play on Lubuntu but it will play on Ubuntu. is it possible that Lubuntu has some configurations or settings that would cause audio files to skip on media that is not local?
<SubCool> soreau, how do i do that?
<soreau> SubCool: ps ax|grep X
<SubCool>  1584 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto X
<soreau> SubCool: So you dont even have an X session running
<SubCool> awesome..
<soreau> SubCool: You need X running to use X11vnc
<SubCool> i guess my settings didnt save over from gnome. ok- so then the file i created using the krunge.org didnt work?
<SubCool> that file i pasted to u?
<SubCool> well, the commnad (only command) in xsetup
<boobsbr> howdy
<boobsbr> I just migrated from karmic to lucid and I am truly impressed
<ezy> hi everyone. after i make changes to a guest user in passwd file. do i have to restart the computer for changes to take effect ?
<edbian> ezy, Yeah
<edbian> ezy, Or maybe just log out and back in?
<boobsbr> even my integrated ati graphics card, which was stuck with vesa on karmic, is working nicely with effects end everything
<edbian> boobsbr, Great! :D
<ezy> edbian, thanks. will try that
<panfist> i have my computer configured to log in automatically on boot, so that i can still VNC into it if i have to reboot it remotely, but i still can't because it prompts for a password to "unlock login keyring" and i can't connect via VNC until this is dismissed
<boobsbr> edbian: just getting used to empathy.
<edbian> boobsbr, I prefer pidgin
<maco> panfist: change the keyring password to an empty string
<boobsbr> edbian: is it normal for empathy to play sounds only on the left channel?
<edbian> boobsbr, No idea.  I don't use it.
<edbian> boobsbr, Try playing music.
<boobsbr> edbian: I do too, but I thought about giving it a try
<panfist> ok
<boobsbr> edbian: music works flawlessly
<boobsbr> edbian: another thing that impressed me. karmic has some problems with sound on my integrated chipset
<edbian> boobsbr, Well you at least know it's the app and not the sound server or speakers or something.
<[thor]> what's the CLI command for changing the keyring pass?
<edbian> boobsbr, 10.04 is a LTS release so it typically is gonna be more polished.
<SubCool> soreau, so what do i do? this should be broke, i have used this many times before
<boobsbr> edbian: I am flabbergasted by lucid. If only I knew earlier how good it was.
<glassresistor> soreau: thanks works great and is pretty snappy
<edbian> boobsbr, Ha
<soreau> SubCool: So what did you do to break it? Are you sitting in front of this machine or sshd into it
<soreau> glassresistor: Great, glad to hear it :)
<deever> my system halts booting with "ureadahead-other main process (XXXX) terminated with status 4". what's the matter here?
<iury> Hi Everyone
<iury> Im newbie on linux
<boobsbr> I'd like to know why System Monitor did not identify my AMD Phenom 2 X4 processor
<greezmunkey> deever: not much help here, but I've googed that one before and found way too many hits to be useful...
<iury> My touchpad is freezing on lucid
<rmevo4> can't get my wireless going
<iury> Could anyone help me?
<edbian> iury, Do you have a question!  We love to help :)
<iury> Thanks Edbian
<edbian> iury, Well?  What's the question?
<hiexpo> !help > iury
<ubottu> iury, please see my private message
<edbian> hiexpo, :)
<rmevo4> I've tried the fixes on the forums but after 3 hours nothing works
<iury> My touchpad is freezing intermitent
<iury> on lucid
<Guest80617> Anyone have big problems with todays kernel updates?
<edbian> iury, After it freezes do you see anything in the output of dmesg in the terminal?
<iury> yeap, but i cant see it
<iury> its very fast
<edbian> iury, Just look at the bottom.
<edbian> iury, Look for stuff that is related to the touchpad.
<rmevo4> Any help with getting wireless to work in bt4?
<erUSUL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<iury> eve, when i restart the gnome the touch still freeze
<thune3> deever: acording to ubuntu dev this is "normal". Meaning your problem is elsewhere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677/comments/5
<greezmunkey> thune3: exactly, I kind of forgot that pert, thanks! :)
<greezmunkey> s/pert/part
<mintypu> Hi can anyone help me with this I am using ubuntu lucid lynx and to the top of my desktop window i get a red danger sign and when i click on it it gives me this error messageFailed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs can anyone help me w
<mintypu> ith this
<ginbuntu> is there a way to synchronize my desktop personal files incl. app settings, to my ubuntu laptop?
<SubCool> soreau, i didnt do anything, i was just trying to remote into it today, and TADA- i am infront of it and SSH into it
<ginbuntu> note that hardware of the laptop is not the same
<erUSUL> mintypu: do you want to use the cdrom ? if no disable it in system>Admin...>software sources first tab
<mintypu> yes i want to use it
<mintypu> to watch movies and play music
<mintypu> can you tell me exactly what is happening
<jrib> ginbuntu: ubuntu one maybe if you do not fear the cloud.  Personally, I use unison and I like it!  The other standard tool for this sort of thing is rsync, but I prefer unison.  However, I must leave to go fight the zerg
<novaricxo> hey what's the best way to update?
<jrib> novaricxo: update manager of course!
<novaricxo> thanks :)
<danlock2> novaricxo, update manager, unless you're doing it on the command line
<novaricxo> yeah command line
<glassresistor> i managed to get workspaces in my nbr but how to i make those workspaces have two rows
<jrib> !apt > novaricxo
<ubottu> novaricxo, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> Ugh I reinstalled   (l) AMP and mod_rewrite is not enabled running the command apache2ctl -l does not list mod_rewrite, i have looked for the correct way to re-enable mod rewrite and all i find are articles from 2006 and well they are useless and outdated. I don't have 10 years of my life to sift through 6.7 million google hits to find one that is from the last year or so
<soreau> SubCool: ps ax|grep X|grep -v grep <-- this should show output if you have X running.
<novaricxo> thanks! :)
<thune3> deever: the only question that pops up from that error: did you mess with fstab before boot problems began?
<jrib> dominicdinada: you tried a2enmod?
<novaricxo> hmm i thought running aptitude upgrade can break your system?
<danlock2> dominicdinada: it should be like a2enmod rewrite
<danlock2> or similar
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<guntbert> novaricxo: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<danlock2> novaricxo, i have yet to have it break anything
<novaricxo> ah thanks guntbert
<jrib> novaricxo: it will always tell you it wants to do something stupid before it does it :)
<mun> hi
<dominicdinada> ok the command in the last article pointed out a outdated command let me look
<mun> does anyone know how I can load 'Display' under System/Preference? it doesn't seem to be there. I'm using Lucid.
<deever> thune3: no, just made updates
<iury> My touchpad freezes on interment ways on ubuntu lucid. Even when I restart the gnome it still freezes. Could you help me?
<jrib> novaricxo: I don't think safe-upgrade will pull in kernel upgrades though, full-upgrade more like what you get from update manager if I'm not mistaken
<gryghost> has anyone had any luck getting an ATI x1050 working in Lucid?
<olskolirc> where does the .vlc folder or the vlc config files live please?
<novaricxo> oh ok, i see
<novaricxo> ill do that then
<novaricxo> thanks again
<erUSUL> mun: run gnome-display-properties
<jrib> olskolirc: ~/.vlc ? why?
<thune3> deever: i missed the backstory on your issue, sry. Was this kernel update? can you boot older kernel ok?
<olskolirc> i don't have it jrib
<mun> thanks
<jrib> olskolirc: maybe ~/.config/vlc/
<mun> I'm running gnome, could someone suggest a colour calibration tool?
<olskolirc> i uninstalled vlc b/c the tv display came out twisted jrib and i purge removed it and now i want to delete the config - thanks
<jrib> olskolirc: no problem
<OldSmokey_> raid0 on ubuntu finally wahoo
<jrenner> hey guys i just got a new wireless card (Zonet zew1642) and I can't get my wireless working. anyone wanna lend a hand?
<tacomaster1> can java through web pages mess up your computer
<thune3> OldSmokey_: i feel that enthusiasm will be amply countered when some problems appear.
<glassresistor> is there a number of  rows entry in gconf for number of  rows or workspaces
<iury> how does xchat work?
<iury> I would like ask help ?
<jrenner> iury: I'm on wired at the moment
<gryghost> has anyone had any luck getting an ATI x1050 working in Lucid?
<iury> My touchpad freezes on interment ways on ubuntu lucid. Even when I restart the gnome it still freezes. Could you help me?
<iury> My touchpad freezes on interment period  on ubuntu lucid. Even when I restart the gnome it still freezes. Could you help me?
<Maletor> Would something like this make sense? 10GB root RAID0, 10GB swap RAID0, "the rest" /home RAID5
<soreau> glassresistor: If you want help setting up compiz, come to #compiz and we can help you there
<beepanda22> jrenner type lspci into the terminal if your wireless card is a pci card or type lsusb if it is a usb card. Look for where it says wireless adapter, or something like that. Take note of the model number of your wireless card (output of either terminal command) and google it.
<Maletor> And not do the whole LVM thing.
<glassresistor> im not trying to setup compiz from what i can tell
<soreau> glassresistor: The viewports are controlled by compiz while running it
<soreau> glassresistor: Youll want ccsm installed but its easier to help in #compiz where its a bit quieter
<erUSUL> Maletor: raid 0 in root ? not wise.
<jrenner> beepanda22: didn't show up....
<beepanda22> jrenner, check the connection.
<glassresistor> nm i set it up on compiz
<iury> Hi guy
<iury> My touchpad freezes on interment ways on ubuntu lucid. Even when I restart the gnome it still freezes. Could you help me?
<Maletor> erUSUL: Can you explain?
<jrenner> it looks to be in right... any reason why ubuntu wouldn't detect it?
<glassresistor> soreau: thanks for the round about advice, compiz always just used the settings i had setup in metacity
<erUSUL> Maletor: raid0 doubles the possibility of catastrofic failure. one disk goes bad whole system fsked
<jrenner> it looks to be in right... any reason why ubuntu wouldn't detect it?
<Maletor> erUSUL: I thought that was RAID1?
<jrenner> (sorry bout the repeat)
<Maletor> erUSUL: Oh.. I had them mixed up by 0 I meant 1: the redundancy.
<erUSUL> Maletor: no raid1 is the oposite.
<panfist> when a user is added to an ubuntu system, where is the default gnome configuration pulled from? it's not in /etc/skel ...
<Maletor> erUSUL: Well there is six drives so that 10GB sector and the 10GB swap would be mirrored exactly across all of them.
<Maletor> erUSUL: the home partition would have one drive be parity
<OldSmokey_> <thune3> ive done raid for years just had probs with ubuntu
<OldSmokey_> quakelive runs great with it
<kaze258> hey everyone
<OldSmokey_> hi
<jameswannabe> I neede assistance getting my webcam to work with Ubuntu
<kaze258> what can you use in ubuntu to use your ipod
<Maletor> kaze258: rhythmbox
<HTT-Bird> hey all
<iury> I need help
<erUSUL> Maletor: with 6 drives you may want to do raid5 or 10
<iury> My touchpad freezes on interment ways on ubuntu lucid. Even when I restart the gnome it still freezes. Could you help me?
<kaze258> thank you
<Maletor> erUSUL: raid5 cannot boot
<beepanda22> jrenner, your wireless adapter might not be supported. if you have a driver cd for linux, use that or check out the manufacturers website or google it
<jameswannabe> i
<jameswannabe> I neede assistance getting my webcam to work with Ubuntu
<Maletor> erUSUL: raid 1+0 is too much redundancy
<iury> I give up
<beepanda22> kaze258, you can use rhythmbox or gtkpod to use your ipod
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: what card do you have?
<soreau> ! webcam | jameswannabe
<ubottu> jameswannabe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kaze258> where do you download it from
<beepanda22> jameswannabe, get cheese and try it (from ubuntu software center)
<HTT-Bird> btw: does anyone know why a complaint about not being able to access the .ICEauthority file would show up upon login on a 10.04 box?  it's mode 600 and owned by the user in question, but can't be rm'ed (Permission denied)
<jrenner> HTT-Bird: zonet zew1642
<erUSUL> HTT-Bird: maybe the problem is in the parent dir ?
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: let me look that card up on linuxwireless.org
<HTT-Bird> erUSUL: I'll check, but it's in the user's ~
<kaze258> is there a way to view netflix thru ubuntu
<beepanda22> kaze258 perhaps there is. go to the netflix website or google it (i dont know)
<beepanda22> bye
<HTT-Bird> erUSUL: which is 755 but owned by root, so I guess the problem is that I need to chown the user's ~ to himself
<erUSUL> HTT-Bird: correct ;)
<joepa> how do you "middle-click" on a macbook in lucid?
<idlecool> there is a problem with network-manager, when ever i connect my usb mobile broadband connection... it gets connected for a while and then quickly get disconnected.. any specific way to resolve it?
<erUSUL> joepa: buying a *real* mouse with all three buttons ;P
<thune3> HTT-Bird: That has happened to me when the filesystem has errors and was re-mounted read only.
<wick94_> hey guys i have a problm
<HTT-Bird> thune3: yeah, that'd do it too. :p
<SubCool> could anyone help me troubleshoot my x11vnc, it got messed up somehow, and i cant seem to open a Session.  Someone was helping, but we ran into a wall.
<erUSUL> joepa: i think it is some apple special key ( system? ) + click
<wick94_> wen i start my laptop with ubuntu, the touchpad doesnt work for like a minute and aftr a minute it starts working again
<asdf_baron> I can't connect to any secure connections here on wired ethernet.  Basically anything that's https:// fails to load.
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: what chipset does your card use? (pastebin lspci -vvnn here if you're not sure)\
<beepanda22> idlecool, open network manager and check out the connection details for your usb mobile broadband adapter, by clicking on the mobile broadband tab, and then click on your connection and click edit. ensure that your settings are correct. other than that, i cannot really help you, so google it. hope that helps
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: port 443's open, right?
<beepanda22> subcool, poweroff your computer and restart it (if you can). this will restart the x server, or you could close the x11vnc program and open it back up if you can. thats all the advice i have, hope it helps
<asdf_baron> how do i check if a port is open?
<idlecool> <beepanda22>, seems to be a common problem.. as i have already connected it using wvdial over command line
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: tcptraceroute might be helpful
<mintypu> Hi every one
<beepanda22> wick94 i have a netbook with a touchpad, and i have had that problem, basically, log out, or power off then turn back on or log in to see if that fixes the problem, thats what i did, nothing extra, hope it helps!
<asdf_baron> So i just run tcptraceroute and do what?
<SubCool> beepanda22, nope- paste that
<wick94_> wen i start my laptop with ubuntu, the touchpad doesnt work for like a minute and aftr a minute it starts working again
<moldy> hi
<mintypu> can any one tell me what is the ultimate tool to use to diagnose computer hardware and software problems
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: run tcptraceroute over port 443 and see where the traceroute dies out at
<HTT-Bird> mintypu: your gray matter. :D
<wick94_> beepanda22 i did tht bt the problm returns the next time i turn my laptop on
<mintypu> ok
<beepanda22> wick94, try to use an external mouse,and tell me if that works.
<asdf_baron> what's the syntax?  tcptraceroute 443 doesn't quite work
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: read the man page :)
<asdf_baron> lol aight
<jrenner> HTT-Bird: Ralink Rt-3062
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: ah. what kernel are you on?
<beepanda22> wick94, if what i said works, then it must not be a driver for linux. is your touchpad disabled with a hardware button. see if it is, otherwise i cannot help
<wick94_> ??
<jrenner> HTT-Bird: good question
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: uname -r :)
<beepanda22> wick94 does an external mouse work, if you have one?
<jrenner> 2.6.32-21-generic
<HTT-Bird> jrenner: you may need a newer kernel
<jrenner> ah okay. what does that entail
<panfist> when a user is added to an ubuntu system, where is the default gnome configuration pulled from? it's not in /etc/skel ...
<asdf_baron> HTT-bird, what website should i specify?
<beepanda22> wick94, you could perhaps run a terminal if you can get logged in, and type lspci for your internal mouse. paste the output on irc
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: port 443 and pick a known good host (https://mail.google.com)
<jrenner> HTT-Bird: If you could just link me to a guide or something that would be awesome.  Sounds a bit complicated for IRC
<HTT-Bird> !ubottu kernel
<asdf_baron> Bad destination address: https://mail.google.com
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: ouch.  it sounds like you have a DNS issue...
<guntbert> asdf_baron: without the https://
<HTT-Bird> ah.
<HTT-Bird> thx guntbert, nvm what I last said asdf_baron
<guntbert> HTT-Bird: :)
<beepanda22> bye
<Bunix> Hello all, i'm sorry, but i need help
<jrenner> HTT-Bird: !ubottu kernel?
<asdf_baron> so now that it's running what am I waiting for?  I see outputs which don't mean very much to me.
<marty> Hi - excuse the intrusion but Linus could use some help: http://www.goedunews.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<HTT-Bird> in any case, I need to log off and back on to test my fix on this box... guntbert, you wish to take a stab at getting jrenner's Ralink RT3062 going?
<guntbert> HTT-Bird: Good luck :-)
<HTT-Bird> asdf_baron: does it get all the way to the end of the line?
<asdf_baron> yeah
<maco> marty: what does that link have to do with ubuntu tech support? cuz i dont see the connection
<asdf_baron> the command executed succesfully it seems
<HTT-Bird> sounds weird, maybe your browser has trouble negotiating SSL?
<asdf_baron> yeah maybe
<HTT-Bird> like I said tho, I need to relog on this box, o/
<asdf_baron> kk sounds good
<asdf_baron> I'll try reinstalling my browsers or something
<jrenner> guntbert: wanna join me in my magical adventure to get my wireless card working :P
<marty> IMHO the only influence on technology that BG has had is a NEGATIVE one... Please vote for Linus: http://www.goedunews.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<iury> Hi everyone
<guntbert> jrenner: sorry, I'm leaving right now, but did you update your system recently? that should give you 2.6.32-24-generic
<Liam> is their no backtrack servers?
<maco> Liam: this isnt a backtrack channel
<guntbert> !bt | Liam
<iury> touchpad freezes
<marty> maco: I assume most people here know who Linus is ?
<beepanda22> what kernel is ubuntu 10.04 fresh install?
<guntbert> !backtrack | Liam
<ubottu> Liam: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<maco> marty: that link wasnt related to linux or linus
<maco> marty: that was a random homeschool webpage
<Bunix> I bought an Hp G62 laptop, all part worked well, but the sound have lot of problems (No sound on jack whit my headphone, and my internal speaker don't work, no sound on skype)
<jrenner> guntbert I'm only on 32-21... and upgrade says it holds back linux-generic linux-headers and linux-image-generic
<marty> maco eh? lemme check -  glipper may have glitched on me
<beepanda22> what kernel does ubuntu 10.04 gnome come with fresh install
<marty> maco: nope: see Poll on RH side of page : http://www.goedunews.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<maco> marty: alright well go to -offtopic. this channel is for tech support only
<marty> maco ok thanks for the advice - cheers!
<North_Italian69> how to order by name all apps icons in 'Applications main menu'?
<guntbert> jrenner: you should try to solve that "hold back" first - but please ask the channel again - I'm off (bedtime :-))
<beepanda22> marty, it is there on the left of the page
<jrenner> guntbert: okay thanks :) gnight
<erUSUL> marty: i voted for "Sir Tim" thanks ;P
<guntbert> jrenner: Good luck :-)
<marty> beepanda22 thanks - I'm off to offtopic - cya's
<SecretDreams>  /nick r3dbull
<beepanda22> i voted for linus!go gnu/linux
<North_Italian69> i searched on web but i seems a very complicate question ...  ;)
<marty> erUSUL Pfft! but it's a free vote ;)
<asdf_baron> so my https:// worked for an instant after I just installed Midori.. I got in and signed into gmail and things were great.  And then I tried signing onto youtube, then everthing went to hell, gmail disconnected.  It's as if my browser is like blacklisted or something
<abee-net> linux?
<abee-net> ubuntu?
<tortoise7> setting up kmail, come password time i get the 'kwallet' not found error....i have the kwallet manager but apparently no wallet.... pointer to the solution ,  please.
<erUSUL> tortoise7: probably more help in #kubuntu
<tortoise7> does it matter that i am running ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tortoise7: well then why use kmail ?
<beepanda22> tortoise7 check your package manager to see if you have kwallet, try synaptic, if it has been installed, reinstall it. If it isnt installed, install it with synaptic, system>administration>synaptic
<coiax> Does anyone know of a way to get GRUB to boot the system from the system on a LiveCD or a USB drive?
<North_Italian69> Have you idea how to order by name all application icons in 'Applications main menu'?
<beepanda22> coiax, no
<beepanda22> coiax google it
<tortoise7> thanks folks !
<beepanda22> tortoise7, youre welcome
<guntbert> !google | beepanda22
<ubottu> beepanda22: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<beepanda22> ubottu:sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<gust4vo> Boa noite!!
<erUSUL> boas
<erUSUL> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gust4vo> Alguém saberia e dizer um local de hospedagem de site gratuito?
<North_Italian69> maybe i get more attention if i ask to #kde  ;) But I use gnome, the default one for Ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> hmmm Google does not provide a 64 bit version of Google Earth for Ubuntu Linux
<Quantum_Ion> that sucks
<slow-motion> n8
<beepanda22> quantum-ion, check out synaptic (system>administration>synaptic), and search for google earth, it worked on ubuntu 8.04 for me.
<Quantum_Ion> beepanda22, I am using Ubuntu Linux 10.04 64 Bit now
<beepanda22> quantum-ion, just check synaptic, it could be there (i will check). i am running 32 bit.
<erUSUL> Quantum_Ion: medibuntu offers googleearth
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Melodist> Uh, I need help; my system locked with like, a screensaver? And then when I unlocked it the mouse wasnt responding
<Melodist> Now even when I turn it on it doesnt respond
<Melodist> and i cant login because, well, i cant click on the login thing
<Quantum_Ion> beepanda22, I tried the bin from Google directly and when I tried to install it said Google Earth 64 bit is not available for Ubuntu Linux
<beepanda22> quantum-ion, it is there, in the form of googleearth-package. it is there for 32bit anyway. 32bit programs should? still work on 64bit
<erUSUL> Quantum_Ion: medibuntu one will install ia32-libs for you and work (tm)
<beepanda22> quantum-ion (in synaptic, not googles site
<beepanda22> bye
<North_Italian69> PLEASE Have you idea how to order by name all application icons in 'Applications main menu'?
<netsavy006> Well, ultimately I had to reinstall Ubuntu 10.04.
<netsavy006> The ATI driver wasn't working, then somehow the boot partition stopped functioning.
<netsavy006> All I want to know was the repository and info to get Java working for Chrome like I did before.
<Quantum_Ion> erUSUL, Okay I will check it out
<applecrumble> anyone know an IRC channel for discussing selling of old books and ISBN codes etc??
<erUSUL> applecrumble: search channels with bookin the name --> /msg alis list *book*
<Quantum_Ion> applecrumble, selling used books is a hard thing to do but good luck
<netsavy006> What are some good repositories to have added to Ubuntu 10.04 that won't break the system?
<duffydack> netsavy006,  you are back up and running then..
<netsavy006> right now I am.
<Oer> multivers univers restricted
<Quantum_Ion> I dont notice any difference from running 64 bit Linux vs 32 bit Linux
<timpster> do i speed test
<timpster> like get a stopwatch and time it
<Quantum_Ion> timpster, lol
<duffydack> netsavy006, try chromium dev ppa...and the partner repo.. and install sun java
<timpster> from bios to login
<Quantum_Ion> timpster, download speeds are the same
<timpster> and opening programs
<coz_> Quantum_Ion,  well think of a milk shake with 32 straws and another with 64 straws
<Quantum_Ion> coz_, LOL
<collabra> right on netsavy006 !!! I was thinkin bout you,... how'd you get up and runnin?
<timpster> no shit there THE SAME wow thats totally confusing
<larry> lynx is cool
<coz_> ")
<timpster> why would download speeds be faster
<timpster> oh i see what you mean
<timpster> no  not that speed test
<netsavy006> collabra:  I had to reinstall because my /boot partiton died..  I couldn't even boot as far as getting to "Grub"
<timpster> like with a stopwatch
<timpster> cya
<collabra> awww,... sorry to hear that netsavy006
<netsavy006> duffydack:  Thanks for the info, but I did ask a little quick cuz I did check and I can run java apps in Google Chrome for the moment.
<collabra> but at least you're up and runnin then,... :) that's good news
<duffydack> netsavy006, well, (opinion) if you wanna test the latest chromes out, try dev.. its newer than stable but not as fresh as daily...
<netsavy006> oh ok.  Thanks.
<duffydack> daily seems to break some stuff, because its daily.
<netsavy006> In my sources area I see this line:  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner  Do they have one that's not archive?
<duffydack> netsavy006, thats the partner repo
<duffydack> netsavy006, has sun java and flash etc.
<netsavy006> So in the ubuntu software center I should check it off.
<netsavy006> to enable it?
<duffydack> netsavy006, check it on to enable.
<basix-> hello everyone
<duffydack> netsavy006, tick :)
<duffydack> netsavy006, its not enabled by default..
<basix-> is there a GUI to openssh-server?
<netsavy006> Ok.  I enabled it.
<duffydack> netsavy006, reload (apt-get update)
<DasEi> !info hwinfo > nimbiotics
<netsavy006> ok now how do I apt-get adobe flash and java for the internet?
<netsavy006> I want to ensure I have it installed via all means.
<duffydack> netsavy006,  flashplugin-installer     and sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<basix-> why would one use apt-get in terminal opposed to the Unix Software Center?
<coz_> basix-,  I am not sure and if no one here knows you could check with ##linux channel
<duffydack> netsavy006, apt/software centre/whatever
<basix-> k thx coz
<nimbiotics> lol, and what is all that?
<coz_> join #xchat
<coz_> darn
<netsavy006> Ok.  It's all installed.
<netsavy006> One more thing before I go.
<beepanda22> netsavvy006, open up ubuntu software center, and search for flash and java, then click to install and enter your password and click ok, then it will install.when it is finished close ubuntu software center, and open firefox. you may want to read more about the software, so you could click more info and then install-free
<rockhopper> hi, i accedentally deleted the lock files for apt-get while it was updating in the background. Now, if i try to install anything, it says that those lock files're not found
<netsavy006> Can you give me the link to the manual again so that I can read it upon my leasure times,  I'm going to really need to master linux if I don't want to keep having so many "issues".
<beepanda22> sorry netsavvy006, i see you did it with help from somebody else :)
<rockhopper> Does anyone know the solution?
<basix-> why would one use apt-get in terminal opposed to the Unix Software Center?
<beepanda22> rockhopper, have you used aptoncd and made a backup on cd
<duffydack> I havent read the manual myself.. I just read the man manuals personally.
<netsavy006> I was already in terminal so it made since to complete it in terminal.
<duffydack> basix-, to do more than just install..  and more than 1 program at a time
<uguntu> hi
<twig_> basix: i use apt-get cause the software center slows my machine down just by opening it
<rockhopper> beepanda22, nope!
<basix-> ok
<netsavy006> Is it possible I could get the link to the manual so i could download it one more time?
<TemperingPick> netsavy006, the Ubuntu manual?
<netsavy006> yea, that's it TemperingPick.
<TemperingPick> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<beepanda22> rockhopper, have you made any sort of backups? if you havent, insert your ubuntu cd that you installed ubuntu from (do not restart), and it will tell you there is software on the disc. dont click anything yet, somebody here should be able to tell you the rest. hope it helps.
<netsavy006> Thank you very much.
<TemperingPick> No problem.
<netsavy006> I'm going to be busy during the week, but I will definitely try to read the manual over the weekend next week.
<rockhopper> beepanda22, I haven't made any sort of backups unfortunately
<beepanda22> netsavvy006, you should go to http://ubuntu-manual.org for a beginners manual to ubuntu
<netsavy006> Thank you everyone for helping me get though the transition to Linux.
<duffydack> netsavy006, we're always here as well :)
<larry> anyone know how to run xchat in a terminal
<netsavy006> Thanks./
<beepanda22> rockhopper, try to do the above steps if possible
<duffydack> well, some of us have jobs.
<coz_> larry just type  xchat
<beepanda22> if you havent, insert your ubuntu cd that you installed ubuntu from (do not restart), and it will tell you there is software on the disc. dont click anything yet, somebody here should be able to tell you the rest. hope it helps.
<netsavy006> Well I have to go so I can relax a little and just do some basic things I can already do on linux for right now like browsing the web or email (stuff I know I won't break the system with).
<larry> i did but it says hld on
<netsavy006> Have a great day / night./
<larry> gtk warning can't display
<duffydack> ciao...
<lahwran> is there a way to increase the maximum copy buffer size?
<beepanda22> netsavy006, you are welcome! i hope you enjoy using linux, you should download the pdf @  you should go to http://ubuntu-manual.org for a beginners manual to ubuntu. i hope you enjoy the linux experience, i do!
<lahwran> I need to dump about 1MB of log data from the console, it's irreproducable
<larry> coz_ it says gtk warning can't display
<Sasquatch7> anyone used freebsd or opensolaris before? if so what are your thoughts?
<SubCool> samba client?
<SubCool> nvm bbl
<Ludacris> hey can any1 tell me y my browser is closing so slowly??(can it be because of Transmission?)
<TemperingPick> Sasquatch7: I've tried OpenSolaris before. It was okay. But I wouldn't use it now since Oracle is dumping it .
<Sasquatch7> TemperingPick: thanks for the tip :)
<ikonia> !txtspeek
<applecrumble> oops
<ikonia> Ludacris: you'll get a better response if you talk in English "any one" - not "any1" and "why" not "y"
<rockhopper> hello. Can anyone help me please!!
<ikonia> rockhopper: ask the question
<rockhopper> I accidentally deleted the lock files when the update's going on in the background
<rockhopper> and now, nothing's installying
<MusicJunkieK1> my compositing is acting strange. it was fine a couple of days ago, and now it suddenly stops working. when i log in, my compositing is disabled
<ikonia> rockhopper: that shouldn't cause an issue
<Ludacris> hey can anyone tell me why my browser is closing so slowly??(can it be because of Transmission?)
<ikonia> rockhopper: if it's hung, you'll have to kill the client and restart it
<ikonia> Ludacris: closing, do you mean the windows physcially closing, or do you mean loading ?
<Ludacris> after i click the X in the corner
<ikonia> Ludacris: possibly because something (transmission) is using your ram and disk IO up
<rockhopper> ikonia, No. When i try to install something, it searches the packages, and then it gives an error message saying, it cant fine those lock files in /var/ something.
<dominicdinada> How is it that I mounted a remote filesystem and it shows up as being mounted but there is no path to the file system to reference a folder, for instance using netbeans, chose a remote server but when it is looking via sources folders there is nothing to select the remote filesystem
<ikonia> rockhopper: you could try touching the lock file to recreate it
<TheMozart> ikonia, how do you touch a file?
<rockhopper> with nano or vi?
<ikonia> TheMozart: "touch" is the command
<Ludacris> okay, thanks because I was getting worried I might have a problem with my laptop
<rockhopper> Oh..
<TheMozart> ikonia, ah
<rockhopper> does touch /directory does the job?
<ikonia> overdub: no
<TheMozart> rockhopper, we learned something new. how to touch a file :)
<ikonia> oops
<MusicJunkieK1> my compositing is disabled on login, why does this keep happening?
<ikonia> rockhopper: no
<rockhopper> Lol themozart's being touched i guess :P
<Newbiez> hi.. im new using ubuntu. i have problems here about missing ip config. may i ask in this channel ? i try to googling / wiki this, but not found any related case.
<MusicJunkieK1> my compositing is disabled on login, why does this keep happening?
<rockhopper> ikonia, do i have to give any options while touching the file?
<ikonia> rockhopper: nope
<rockhopper> or default does it?
<ikonia> rockhopper: don't know if this works, so it's a test
<rockhopper> ok
<rockhopper> brb, I'l try it
<merl15> hi all. I want to install Lucid Lynx using the alternate installer on an Eee PC. I UNetbootin to move the iso files over to the flash drive but in the installer, I am repeatedly asked for a CD drive. This being an Eee PC, there is no CD drive and I don't currently have an external one at my disposal. Any suggestions?
<mernilio> How should i, a nerd be able to have sex?
<itsux2bu>  does a period in a filename have a meaning?
<MusicJunkieK1> itsux2bu: it means that file is hidden
<itsux2bu> MusicJunkieK1, not in the begining
<panfist> does anyone have experience using sabayon to configure gnome for users on the system>?
<Newbiez> i added 20 ip address in eth0, its work about 10 hours. but now, when i type ifconfig so i just see 3 of 20 ip's. i missing 17 another ip's. any suggestion ?
<itsux2bu> in the middle
#ubuntu 2011-08-15
<PamAnderson> how do i turn off vert sync
<PamAnderson> ???
<PamAnderson> hello?
<PamAnderson> can you read this?
<FloodBot1> PamAnderson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Richiie> alright now i rebooted
<Richiie> and im getting this prompt when loging in "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<exutux> arquebus: ctrl+l
<Richiie> i tried to reconfigure xorg but it doesnt work so i have to start in VESA i think it's called that way and it looks terrible
<Richiie> how can i solve this, problem that when i start my Ubuntu i get a prompt telling me that ubuntu runs in low graphic mode?
<arquebus> exutux- what is ctrl+I for?
<Cyr4x> http://imageshack.us/f/814/14082011005.jpg/
<Gentoo64> fairtrade?
<zykotick9> Richiie, what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal if you aren't sure.
<jaispida> hi
<Richiie> zykotick9: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)
<Richiie> Saphire radeon X800XL all i want to do is to revert back to the default ubuntu drivers, the open source ones that comes when i installed my ubuntu 10.04
<exutux> arquebus: ctrl+L for show you path in address bar in nautilus
<Gentoo64> Richiie, can you not do hat from the driver manager
<Richiie> Gentoo64: nope, there is no drivers propieraty that works for my card..
<Richiie> i tried to install latest possible drivers by following this one sec,
<Gentoo64> what are you using then?
<arquebus> exutux- ok, thanks, good to know, although I just set the address bar to text permanently
<Richiie> Gentoo64: well now i think its vesa..
<Richiie> Gentoo64: getting that stupid prompt when i start my Linux "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<Richiie> Gentoo64: i followed this okay..
<Richiie> Gentoo64: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Ubuntu_X_Team.27s_PPA
<Richiie> the thing was that those drivers didnt work as i wanted to.. the catalyst control center wouldnt start
<Richiie> i got an error telling me "no properly ATI card found" and i was like hey wtf
<Richiie> so i removed the PPA repository list, and i really just want to revert back to the original open source 10.04 drivers that came when i installed my system
<dawid> hi
<Gentoo64> can you not apt-get remove fglrx
<Gentoo64> or whatever it is
<Richiie> i dont have fglrx installed..
<Richiie> as im saying i removed all that crappy stuff. i just want to revert back to the original 10.04 drivers
<triplc> how to install menumaker ? i read that i should install "menumaker" to create proper menu for openbox, but i do not know which package to install to get menumaker (apt-get install menumaker does not work(
<Richiie> so i can get rid of the error message telling me every time i start my Linux "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<Gentoo64> triplc, try mmaker?
<Gentoo64> probably wrong
<Gentoo64> Richiie, i have no idea :( sorry
<triplc> apt-get install mmaker does not work either, i am using ubuntu 10.0
<triplc> apt-get install mmaker does not work either, i am using ubuntu 10.04
<Richiie> come on theres gotta be a way of dealing whit this..
<Richiie> Gentoo64: come on you gotta now some way of dealing whit this mate
<Gentoo64> triplc, i think you need to compile it
<Gentoo64> from source
<Gentoo64> Richiie, i hope someone else can help you. i dont use ati
<triplc> Gentoo64: oops
 * zykotick9 thinks someone should ask Richiie if they are currently using an xorg.conf, and if they are, to try booting without it.
<Gentoo64> triplc, i googled it and seems thats the only way
<Gentoo64> triplc, i have a menu file if you want that and edit it
<Gentoo64> use it as a base
<triplc> Gentoo64: ah no need... thanks anyway
<Gasseus> How could I figure out my current localnet IP address via bash and its available utilities?
<zykotick9> Gasseus, ifconfig?
<triplc> lynx http://myipaddress.net
<Gasseus> triplc i need the localnet version
<Gasseus> zykotick9 it needs root privilages, which I don't want to give an automatic script
<Gasseus> I'm trying to determine if I should connect to the localnet ip or the global ip for my ssh server.
<Gasseus> triplc also, that site is offline
<sara> mi internal mic on my acer laptop not working with skype ?
<Gasseus> sara known problem, talk to microsoft about it
<dreamy_> hi is there a nice adress to find nice linux games?
<dreamy_> 3d..
<dreamy_> or maybe a irc room
<TYDIRocks> edbian, hey bro, do you think this would work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<Gasseus> dreamy_ getdeb
<dreamy_> Gasseus, www ?
<dreamy_> www.getdeb.com ?
<Gasseus> dreamy_ google it
<dreamy_> k
<Gasseus> its like the first result
<dreamy_> ty
<edbian> TYDIRocks: reading....
<Gasseus> make sure to select playdeb tho
<edbian> TYDIRocks: It's written by staff so it probably works.  It probably however is not easy to get it work.  Also, I think it's overkill.
<w30> dreamy_, linuxgames.com
<TYDIRocks> edbian, dang
<Gasseus> *sigh*
<edbian> TYDIRocks: ha, sorry :)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, heh it's fine
<paulo> can anyone help me
<paulo> ??????????????'
<Gasseus> hmm?
<Gasseus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paulo> I instaled veetle aparently not rigth
<Gasseus> veetle?
<Gasseus> paulo this is not the appropriate place to ask about veetle. The appropriate place would probably be veetle customer support
<paulo> them wen I initialize the pc I have a message: "Could not update ICE authority file
<paulo> with a buton of close. i press enter and the pc initializes but I dont have sound control
<paulo> does any one now a solution to this
<paulo> my problem is not with veetle itself. I would prefer to unistall it if my problem would be solved
<Gasseus> in terminal, cd ~
<Gasseus> then "sudo chown username:username .ICEauthority"
<Gasseus> then "sudo chmod 0644 .ICEauthority
<paulo> ok, done
<paulo> and now?
<Gasseus> there's no "and now?"
<Gasseus> either it works, or its unsolvable by my knowledge
<paulo> ok
<paulo> so now i should initialize the pc again to see if the problem is still there?
<paulo> and how do I remove the veetle?
<Gasseus> that i don't know
<Gasseus> probably sudo dpkg --purge veetle
<maestrojed> I think I am following the wrong directions, maybe someone can point me in the right direction. I have a computer with only USB (no CD). I want to install Ubuntu. I was going to use a USB stick. I my current computer is OSX. How, using my OSX computer, can I create a USB stick that can boot/install ubuntu to a new system? I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20Ma
<maestrojed> cBook%20using%20USB%20Stick#Manual%20Approach
<maestrojed> sorry, too long https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick#Manual%20Approach
<stephenthemartyr> ,/join#opensourcemusicians
<Gasseus> maestrojed do you plan on cooking eggs on that thing too?
<dreamy_> i got another question , i typed apt-get install flightgear.. and it installed 600 megs of data and after i typed apt-get remove it only removed someth like about 1 meg, how do i remove all the uncessary pakcages?
<Gasseus> dreamy_ sudo apt-get autoremove
<dreamy_> k ty
<maestrojed> Gasseus maybe I made it sound too confusing. This can't be that odd, right? I just need a USB stick that I use to install ubuntu
<dreamy_> Gasseus, it will speed up my system i think
<dreamy_> having less packages
<Gasseus> dreamy_ thats a misconception
<dreamy_> Gasseus, and after i did, apt-get remove driconf --purge     .. after that everything got like it was too ?
<mengu> tabakhase: tried xzoom?
<pl0xy> need help sharing internet & firestarter who can help me please
<Gasseus> dreamy_ Some things that daemonize will slow down your computer if they actually use any cpu time, but like 99% of the programs in ubuntu sit idle.
<KM0201> Gasseus: well, if the system were packed to the gills, it would speed it up (most likely).. but if it's packed that full, 600mb isn't gonna do much
<Gasseus> pl0xy sharing internet...
<Gasseus> how so?
<xKrisx> I'm pretty new to linux but I was trying to attempt this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html I was wondering about the inf file and which one it is suppose to be. Its a Netgear WN111v2 if that helps at all.
<dreamy_> Gasseus, k ty for the help
<pl0xy> im trying this since 4 days ago and cant setup :/
<Gasseus> KM0201 I keep my root partition pretty full, don't notice much slowness
<pl0xy> have ubuntu with 2 network devices
<Shardvex> Seriously, I have been using this awesome OS for one week, and have decided that I am never going to look at that awful blue-thing that Microsoft sells again.
<Gasseus> pl0xy and are you using a crossover ethernet cable?
<Gasseus> Shardvex Ubuntu's pretty blue too :D
<Shardvex> ...no its brown/purple
<Gasseus> meh
<stephenthemartyr> can someone help me get jacksudio working
<Shardvex> fedora is blue
<pl0xy> well i change cable 1 time but not see that
<Gasseus> pl0xy you specifically need a crossover type cable to connect the two computers
<Gasseus> pl0xy ask at a computer shop they'll know what you're talking about
<dreamy_> Gasseus, do you know turn based sort of militaristic games?
<dreamy_> squad control
<Gasseus> dreamy_ kernel panic is the only one I can think of ottomh, let me look
<pl0xy> internet (adsl-router) -> switch/hub -> Firewall/router/ubuntu/vpn -> router Wifi -> My pc
<Gasseus> pl0xy you NEED an ETHERNET CROSSOVER CABLE
<xKrisx> can anyone help me, im trying to setup my usb network adaptor by doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Gasseus> xKrisx what kind of adaptor?
<propman> maestrojed:  might want to take a look around  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Gasseus> dreamy_ warzone2100
<pl0xy> yes im going to look if mine is crossover
<xKrisx> WN111v2 Netgear
<dreamy_> let me check
<maestrojed> propman thx, I will
<pl0xy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vergleich_2von2_Crossoverkabel.jpg
<Gasseus> xKrisx see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885520
<pl0xy> rigth ?
<dreamy_> Gasseus, are you a jagged alliance series fan?
<xKrisx> ive been there
<Gasseus> dreamy_ Never heard of it
<dreamy_> k
<Gasseus> dreamy_ I like it because its similar to command and conquer
<dreamy_> k
<xKrisx> I dont have the disk
<pl0xy> Gasseus if the setup is : internet -> ubuntu router -> wifi router -> my pc it has to be crossover ?
<Gasseus> xKrisx http://support.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/12656/~/wn111v2-software-version-3.0-(supports-win7)
<Gasseus> pl0xy yes, because the router internet port is a client side ethernet port, same with your firewalls nic
<pl0xy> kk , goint for that now thanks
<xKrisx> where is the inf file?
<Gasseus> xKrisx give me a second
<xKrisx> alright
<Gasseus> xKrisx run it with wine
<Gasseus> then wherever it would normally be in windows, you'll find it in wine
<Guest47885> any one know about sound issues?
<xKrisx> this post says its in the disk
<Benkinooby> can i run links -g in a terminal?
<Guest47885> any one know about sound issues?
<Guest47885> any one?
<Gasseus> xKrisx Run the software in that link in wine, then it will be in C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\WNDA31.sys
<I7Core> yes, Guest47885
<Gasseus> thats what you need
<xKrisx> "Also copy the contents of the directory containing the .inf file that was used during installation (which should be D:\bin\config\ndis5\, assuming your CD drive is D)." Doesn't that mean its on windows?
<xKrisx> no i have that other file
<usr13> defswork: ifconfig
<Guest47885> i have a rocket fish sound card but no sound
<Gasseus> xKrisx it will also be in the C:\ directory
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: first, be patient. second you would help us to help you, by secifying your problems? what is the problem? what are it's symptoms? what works? what doesn work?
<I7Core> why?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound ?
<Gasseus> or it should
<Guest47885> well the sound dosent work and neather dose the sound card ive tryed downloading in va wine but no luck and ive tryed all the settings on my sound prefrences
<Gasseus> Guest47885 try in terminal alsa-sound
<aaas> which are people having more success with: nvidia propritory drivers or nvidia-current?
<Guest47885> mk sec
<aaas> sorry should mention 11.04 is my os
<zykotick9> aaas, nvidia-current IS the proprietary driver
<pl0xy> just changed the cable and its the same :/
<Guest47885> command not found
<Gasseus> Guest47885 sorry its alsamixer
<xKrisx> Gasseus: I don't understand, why would the inf be in the root?
<aaas> zykotick9: but some people are having more luck with the nvidia drivers from the site
<phirestalker> ok I have a problem USB pen drive. it seems that after I mount it, even after I unmount it, I am unable to mount certain other drives like truecrypt volumes. It will say "bad file descriptor" with no other info. My question is, how do I clear the problem without restarting?
<Guest47885> wooh whats this screan that poped up?
<Gasseus> xKrisx Look around your wine's c:\ drive it should be somewhere in there i'm not 100% sure where
<zykotick9> aaas, ah, yes that's a different question.  So, I've never used the driver for Nvidia.com so I have no idea.  Good luck.
<Gasseus> Guest47885 its the backend sound control
<Guest47885> ok so what am i looking for and what am i doing?
<Gasseus> Guest47885 make some music play (grooveshark, pandora, etc) and adjust them one by one
<Gasseus> if none of them make any volume happen, then your card is unsupported
<aaas> zykotick9: anyone?  nvidia-current or nvidia's version?
<Gasseus> aaas nvidia-current
<phirestalker> what daemon could be "stuck" that I can just restart that daemon?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: it can also be that it is muted... see if you can spot "MM" under the controlers
<Guest47885> i can asure you that that is not the case
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: so there is no "MM" under the volumebars?`
<Guest47885> hold on you might be on to something
<Benkinooby> :P
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: if there is a "MM" then navigate to the volumebar with the left and right arrows and press m to toggle the "MM" away
<Guest47885> there is no mm
<S4nD3r> Installing kernel 3.0, to upgrade 10.04 64bits, is stable?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: with F5 you can see all volumebars
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: with F5 you can see all volumebars - more than in standard view
<Guest47885> i push "f6' and try to slect my rocketfish and its not there
<xKrisx> the usb i plugged in was automatically mounted and spammed me with windows....
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: ok try this command in commandline "aplay /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav"
<Benkinooby> it should make some kind of pop noise Guest47885
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: if it does not work, can you see some kind of error message?
<Guest47885> in the termal
<Guest47885> ?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: yes
<Guest47885> aplay /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav
<Guest47885> /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav: No such file or directory
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: ok, try  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: ok, try  "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<dasddsa> Hello.  Has anyone seen a problem with the latest 11.04 updates and vpn pptp? I'm seeing a problem where pppd doesn't see the response to the LCP Config-Req, but tcpdump shows that it's coming back.  Firewall disabled.
<Guest47885> i hurd nothing
<Benkinooby> no error messages?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: no error messages?
<dasddsa> pppd reports no response to the LCP
<Guest47885> $ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Guest47885> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<Guest47885> nick@ubuntu:~$
<xKrisx> how do i turn automount off?
<Guest47885> no error :/
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: ok, try "sudo aplay -l"
<xKrisx> or stop it from spamming me...
<Guest47885> just got a long list of card numbers
<dasddsa> Aug 14 20:20:00 dcabot-Aspire-5720Z pppd[4975]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: do you mean nautilus window popping up?
<Benkinooby> Guest47885: ok, try "sudo aplay -l | grep card0"
<Guest14050> my name changed :O this is that guest
<Guest14050> damn it
<Guest14050>  sudo aplay -l | grep card0
<Guest14050> nick@ubuntu:~$
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: what window's are popping up?
<Guest14050> thats all it did
<Benkinooby> ?
<Guest14050> i tryed taht sudo aplay- l thing and nothing happend
<linuxnja> so I noticed Ubuntu is looking more and more like OS X. Now all it needs is iTunes and I'll be able to use it!
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: "sudo aplay -l | grep card0" did give you anything?
<aaas> i dont suppose anyone has a recommendation for a windows irc client that makes a sound when your name is mentioned in channel?
<xKrisx> Benkinooby: the file manger
<dasddsa> aaas: pidgin?
<Guest14050> nothing
<aaas> pidgin does irc..i didnt know that
<aaas> dasddsa: is that what you use?
<zykotick9> aaas, xchat can be configured to make a sound.  Pidgin is a poor IRC client IMO.
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: ok, that means that the card is not properly recongized
<dasddsa> aaas: yes
<Guest14050> then what do i have to do to make it be recognized?
<aaas> zykotick9: is xchat for windows?
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: follow this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to fix your sond card
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: that website will tell you
<zykotick9> aaas, there is a MS Windows xchat yes
<willwh> aaas: there is an xchat2 open source build.....
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: if you followed it and it didn't help report back to me
<willwh> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: are you using gnome?
<aaas> is that what you all are using (zykotick9, willwh)
<xKrisx> xubuntu
<willwh> no, a) I'm running xubuntu - and b) my IRC session is using screen/irssi on my remote server :)
<zykotick9> aaas, i haven't used any MS OS in close to 10 years.  But i use xchat on gnu/linux yes.
<Guest14050> ergggg all i want is sound
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: go to "about" of the manager and tell me its name
<aaas> nice!  and thanks for being so nice.... god you go into any channel and ask anything even slightly off topic and the freaking mods want to eat you alive
<aaas> everyone is using a freaken irc client on this server, but god forbid i ask for a recommendation when the channel is called #css
<xKrisx> Xfce
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: that is not a filebrowser... is ther a help section in the file browser? go there and find out the name of the file browser
<willwh> aaas: what?!
<willwh> oh,I see your previous comment aaas :)
<Guest14050> Benkinooby, you still there?
<aaas> willwh: haha
<willwh> I would highly recommend irssi :)
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: yes...
<willwh> aaas: one sec let me dig up a link for you
<xKrisx> oh the file browser my bad
<aaas> willwh: does it make a sound when your name comes up?
<zykotick9> aaas, FYI irssi is a command line IRC client
<willwh> aaas: pretty much every client out there does beep on hilight
<dasddsa> So no one has heard of any recent problems with pppd in 11.04?  This was working a couple of weeks ago.
<willwh> aaas: if you're looking for a good local client- definitely use Xchat
<aaas> willwh: not hydrairc as far as i can tell...i was loving it too, it was open and a lot of nice features
<willwh> it's great
<xKrisx> Thunar 1.2.1
<willwh> aaas: you're on windows?
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: see, i am no wizard so i have no magic bowl that tells me what's wrong with your computer. follow that site i sent you. if you have troubles following it or understanding it i am there.... but i am not your mommy and will not read the site for you
<aaas> willwh yes
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: ok
<Arcademan> Is there a way to gen a installed list into a text doc so I might be able to just use the terminal and install the packages to anther comp.
<zykotick9> !clone | Arcademan
<ubottu> Arcademan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<willwh> aaas: that xchat2 link I provided you would be a good plan :]
<Guest14050> sorry for all the questions but i used wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      and im not shure what this means but i thught it mught be of some help
<Guest14050> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d665a9d1fda9661d81d99a8666b0a733bddf1fc8
<aaas> willwh: why not irssi?
<aaas> aaas: i need console i guess?
<aaas> oops: willwh
<willwh> aaas: no there is a windows build.... but I wouldn't recommend iton windows:]
<aaas> willwh: ah ok
<willwh> I have an old pc in my basement - it runs 24/7 and runs my irc / webserver etc etc etc
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: wow! see what google found for me when entering "Thunar open mount" http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/using-removable-media.html
<willwh> soI always connect to my irssi/screen session that runs on there
<willwh> aaas: butif you are working in windows - I think xchat2 is just fine - it will let you do everything you need
<Guest14050> was that any help?
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: one sec, i am reading it
<Guest14050> allrighty
<aaas> willwh: yep, i use windows for my workstation but ubuntu for my server (apache, samba, backuppc, nx, etc...)
<aaas> willwh: cool, I feel as if i'm not using a client to make the best experience
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: btw... it is ok to ask questions :) but "ahhh i want sound" is not very helpful ;)
<aaas> willwh: for example it's annoying i ahve to retype your name each time, there must be a shortcut for that
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aaas> willwh: I'm just such an irc newbie
<dr_willis> tab key is our friend.
<aaas> dr_willis: ha! i knew it
<dr_willis> try it on the command line also...
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: is that from your computer?
<Sebo> where can I find some info about /etc/init/* scripts?
<aaas> dr_willis oh i know that one
<xKrisx> Benkinooby: where in there is suppose to help me with this problem?
<dr_willis> Sebo,  at the upstart homepage/docs. I got some neat links on upstart at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> Sebo,  the upstart cookbook/tips url is very handy
<aaas> dr_willis: is there a way to get the name of the person you were just talking to?
<aaas> dr_willis: like ".." in ubuntu for the last used directory
<dr_willis> aaas,  that would be irc client dependent..
<Lasers> aaas: Press up? (Not exactly the same -- but it shows the last line)
<dr_willis> aaas,  never seen a nick completion shortcit like that in any of them
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: you want to disable "Browse removable media when inserted"
<dr_willis> differnt irc clients handle tab differntly.
<aaas> Lasers: yeah i guess up arrow and ctrl arrows and backspace is much faster
<Guesst1337> hello
<xKrisx> alright.
<Guest14050> ya sorry i went to the restroom
<dr_willis> or just hit tab a few times till the right nick shows up.
<xKrisx> thank you Benkinooby
<Guest14050> thats from my computer
<foxwolfblood> Guesst1337: nice nick
<aaas> dr_wills: but it's hard when there are lots of people, right?
<Guesst1337> foxwolfblood: thank you
<dr_willis> aaas,  tahts why you normally type the first letter or 2 then hit tab....
<zykotick9> aaas, FYI "cd .." just takes you to the parent directory, "cd -" actually takes you BACK to last directory
<dr_willis> also why nicks that begin with _ or other weirdness are sort of frowned on.
<Guesst1337> foxwolfblood: i just got it tho, i didnt make it
<aaas> zykotick9: yes that's what i mean
<aaas> dr_willis ah i see
<willwh> aaas: I just readback - if you use ubuntu server - use screen & irssi
<willwh> and just connect to your server to IRC, via putty :D
<foxwolfblood> tmux!
<Guesst1337> so i was wondering if i can get the itune to work in the ubuntu
<willwh> that is what I do, it's the best way to IRC - you never miss anything:D
<Lasers> zykotick9: Cool trick! Thanks. :)
<dr_willis> willwh,  i tend to use weechat, and znc :)
<Guesst1337> im running the 11.04 version
<willwh> dr_willis: :P
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: hm, looks ok to me
<willwh> aaas: quassel is pretty nice too - if you like a GUI.
<dr_willis> willwh,  znc takes itto the next level of spiffyness.
<linuxnja> Guesst1337: why would yoou want to use iTunes? it sucks anyway
<aaas> willwh: I used to use screen for some server/computing work i was doing...you must be a purist...I probably use the gui more often
<dr_willis> quassel has so many features.. its scary.
<Guesst1337> linuxnja: i use the ipod touch for my music and i would like ot use it on the ubuntu
<Guest14050> Benkinooby:  if it looks ok then why do i not have sound
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: use this command "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"
<willwh> aaas: not a purist - I just ssh from phones / tablets etc, I needed something truely cross platform ;)
<overclucker> reattaching to channels, and channel playback are my fav features
<willwh> aaas: take a look at installing quassel on your server
<willwh> and quassel clien ton your pc's
<aaas> willwh: rdp/nx are pretty cross platform
<willwh> the cient is written in QT
<dr_willis> willwh,  i do the android -> znc server on my homebox via dyndns   --> get here.. routine. :)
<linuxnja> Guesst1337: apple sucks anyway, ubuntu is trying to copy everything apple does
<willwh> dr_willis: home.willskills.com;]
<Guest14050> Benkinooby: then what?
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: only because it looks ok it doens have to be ok...from reading that file, i think all you need to run is installed... so it seems to be more of a confiuration problem
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: is ther output?
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: is there output?
<willwh> dd-wrt on the router..... cname for home. -> my noip :D
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: any news?
<Pat201> can someone help me out, im trying to install tar.bz2 files
<foxwolfblood> linuxnja: i agree. i havent liked the stuff comming out of canonical for a while
<dr_willis> Pat201,  extract them.. read their instal docs... what are in the files exactly?
<linuxnja> Pat201: you don't "install" an archive...
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: did it work?
<xKrisx> kind of
<Guesst1337> linuxnja: but i am afraid of the terminal, and ubuntu is better then the windows im running. windows 2003 if im correct
<linuxnja> foxwolfblood: yeah, and it's because of people lie Guesst1337
<Benkinooby> xKrisx: why kind of?
<xKrisx> it keeps on remounting the cd part of the usb
<foxwolfblood> linuxnja: :(
<dr_willis> Guesst1337,  just get over it and dive into the terminal and learn it.. its a skill that will serve you for the next 10+ years...
<xKrisx> i could stop automounting too though
<AnonMacPro> hey
<linuxnja> Guesst1337: LOL wtf is windows 2003? how can you be afraid of a terminal anyway...it's text on a screen
<Guest14050> it came up with alot of /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/sound but none of them have the word "output
<Guest14050> "
<overclucker> 2003 is a server edition
<Guesst1337> linuxnja: windows 2003 is the version im running because thats what version of the word i have on this computer
<AnonMacPro> Mac OS X Lion!!!
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: ok, that is a good sign
<zykotick9> !ot > AnonMacPro
<ubottu> AnonMacPro, please see my private message
<linuxnja> OS X sucks, especially Lion..what a rip off of gnome 3
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: now do "lspci -v | less"
<foxwolfblood> linuxnja: ikr
<linuxnja> besides OS X is slow..like realy slow
<foxwolfblood> and gnome3 sucks too
<Pat201> i extracted them looks to be a whole bunch of .deb packages
<S4nD3r> I tried to remove a module, but was impossible
<Benkinooby> foxwolfblood: what gui do you use?
<foxwolfblood> Benkinooby: none
<foxwolfblood> Benkinooby: i use the tty
<S4nD3r> sudo modprobe -r i915
<S4nD3r> FATAL: Module i915 is in use.
<Guesst1337> foxwolfblood: my friend who lives in spain with me told me that anyone with a animal in their name is this furry, is that true?
<aaas> dr_willis, you know what serves you for life: knowing how to program--and im not a programmer, but its such a great skill
<foxwolfblood> Guesst1337: no that is not
<S4nD3r> how to do ?
<scott__> does anyone know why i can't get windows to install after i installed ubuntu and windows is messed up?
<Guesst1337> foxwolfblood: then what is the furry?
<foxwolfblood> scott__: yea because you messed up windows.
<linuxnja> scott__: because windows will overwrite grub
<linuxnja> foxwolfblood: lol he probably resized the partition from the ubuntu installer and screwed up his MFT :P
<Guesst1337> i still need to know how i can use my idop touch
<Guesst1337> ipod
<foxwolfblood> linuxnja: yea.
<xangua> Guest1337  stop that please
<Benkinooby> Guest14050: hello?
<S4nD3r> I'd like to remove a module, from intel video card, but always get that module is use. What to do?
<Guest14050> after i did lspci -v | less what am i looking for?
<Guest14050> sorry i was reading it
<designbybeck> Just wanted to let every OSS user know, a hair and makeup artist I've used for a number of shoots I've done using Open Source Software: GIMP, Inkscape, Blender, Ubuntu Linux, Shotwell, Darktable.... is a finalist for Affliction Clothing Model. Please go vote for her. It would be a great way to support Open Source Software! :)
<designbybeck> Voting Website: http://www.afflictionclothing.com/modelsearch/calendar/view.php?id=7928&vote=Vote+For+This+Model
<designbybeck> A shot I did of her with Open Source Software: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5164210&l=96d13db8c2&id=500284846
<FloodBot1> designbybeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pl0xy> steel need help with sharing my internet with firestarter
<szal> designbybeck: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Guesst1337> find if no one will help me then i will go and use the apple computer
<szal> Guesst1337: as if we cared :P
<linuxnja> Guesst1337: lol what are you talking about? Ubuntu is OS X now, Canonical might as well be apple
<linuxnja> szal: lol nice attitude to attract new users
<Morgz> can i pm someone with a perl question? command is a lil unsightly
<linuxnja> szal: no wonder shuttleworth wont reach his goal with people with your attitude
<Guesst1337> szal: why do you people have to be so mean?
<Guesst1337> i just need some simple hlep
<xKrisx> what command lists what i can mount?
<Guesst1337> linuxnja: what is osx?
<linuxnja> Guesst1337: ......
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * linuxnja facepalms
<pl0xy> yes help me share my internet :p
<szal> linuxnja: we help everyone we can (with the stress on 'can')..  and frankly, it's not about using *nix for the sake of it, you use what you reach your goals best with, and if that's something other than Linux/*buntu, then so be it
<Guesst1337> i give up
<Guesst1337> now i will never be able to get those pictures of danica patrick onto my computer
<linuxnja> lol
<Guesst1337> thanks for nothing
<nankura> Hey guys
<szal> !ics | pl0xy
<ubottu> pl0xy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<johndo_> wget pr0n?
<pl0xy> wut?
<nankura> I was wondering if anyone knows about Virtual Machine here. i want to make a virtual image of my linux hard drive setup, and then use it on virtualbox in windows
<designbybeck> thanks szal
<designbybeck> I do use ubuntu with my editing
<designbybeck> so i figured I'd post here
<zykotick9> nankura, you might want to try asking in #vbox, it's possible but non-trivial i believe, best of luck.
<Lasers> nankura: #vbox would be the better place.
<urlin2u> nankura, sav ethe vdi and use it is what I do.
<be2ruu> what kind of chat is this
<urlin2u> ubuntu
<be2ruu> you know mch about ubuntu
<somsip> !ask | be2ruu
<ubottu> be2ruu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<be2ruu> cool
<be2ruu> need help cant get web cam to work
<pl0xy> is not working :(
<be2ruu> at all none
<phirestalker> ok I have a problem USB pen drive. it seems that after I mount it, even after I unmount it, I am unable to mount certain other drives like truecrypt volumes. It will say "bad file descriptor" with no other info. My question is, how do I clear the problem without restarting? id there a daemon that can be stuck and needs to be restarted?
<be2ruu> y eee pc wont load drivers for cam
<ActionParsnip> be2ruu: do you see yourself in cheese?
<be2ruu> tried nothing
<pl0xy> the other pc is not getting the ip , is getting : 169.254.24.168
<be2ruu> any place to get driveer
<sumosu> o/ ubuntu. has anyone ever seriously run an install from a flash memory stick?
<pl0xy> whay the other pc is not getting 192.168.0.x (enable by DHCP3 )
<be2ruu> yea me
<sumosu> be2ruu: you talkin to me?:)
<be2ruu> im on it
<sumosu> be2ruu: how long?
<xangua> 15-30 minutes sumosu
<xangua> !webcam | be2ruu
<ubottu> be2ruu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<phirestalker> if I have to restart I have another problem. I have 2 usb modems made by 2 different companies, but they both want ttyACM0 if I leave both plugged in. I can get them to use ttyACM0 and 1 if I plug them in order after bootup. the rule I tried is BUS=="usb",ATTRS{serial}=="24680246",NAME:="ttyACM1". what should I use?
<sumosu> xangua: i would like to run it like that for a year
<w30> those new Macbook Air's look to be awful nice. Maybe Ubuntu on a Mac would be awesome. Anyone doing Ubuntu on a ssd Macbook Air?
<Pb__> morgen
<sega> всем привет!
<rsvp> any fix for SKYPE which crashes after 3 seconds !! version 2.2.0.35 -- msg: "Assertion 'b' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:451, function pa_memblock_acquire(). Aborting."
<szal> !ru | sega
<ubottu> sega: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xangua> sumosu: you mean install it To a flash drive¿
<xangua> not  install it From a flash drive
<ubuntu-user> hi
<sumosu> i will rephrase my question: will a usb flash memory stick survive the read and write torture of having a full OS installed on it (no HD)
<Pb__> anyone know good ocr program on ubuntu ? i'm new in this OS., from yesterday.
<ubuntu-user> is anybody there, who can translate some text into German?
<w30> Any development  being done for Intel-Apple thunderbolt for Ubuntu?
<sumosu> xangua: yes, see my rephrase above
<xangua> sumosu: it will not like much time
<bfish> Hi, I need help getting a broadcom wireless connection going on 11.04
<sumosu> xangua: flash drive will break?
<agike> Hi, When installing Debian 6.0 and/or Ubuntu WattOS2 on my other partition I keep getting the GRUB msg "error: no such device: e93e [...], Entering rescue mode .. grub rescue>". Sourceforge tells me it is because grug.cfg contains "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set e933[...]", and that the solution is "sudo abiword /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib" to comment out the last three lines of the paragraph including UUID. I have done that on Wa
<agike> ttOS2 and Deb6 drives, but on trying 'sudo update-grub2' I keep getting "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: cannot find device for / (is dev mounted ?)". I have run out of ideas and cannot boot into the drive containing details of high-priority current projects. Any ideas ?
<szal> Pb__: in my experience, "good" and "OCR" are mutually exclusive
<FloodBot1> agike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agike> Apologies.
<szal> agike: WattOS2?
<agike> yep
<w30> Pb__, I have something called ocr on my Ubuntu 11.or but I haven't used it, sorry
<szal> never heard of
<IdleOne> neither of those OS'es are supported in this channel. Also, I never heard of WattOS2
<szal> that's what I thought
<IdleOne> agike: perhaps try in #debian
<agike> IdleOne: It is a low-energy use ubuntu distro
<szal> !pm | Pb__
<ubottu> Pb__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> agike: sound sinteresting but not an official derivative so not supported here
<agike> I dual boot debian and WattOs ubuntu
<hanasaki> how do you get the menus in gnome for ubuntu like those in mint?
<Pb__> ok, understood
<bfish> can anyone help with getting wireless going?  Broadcomm chipset on HP Pavilion dv6
<rsvp> why does SKYPE crash so frequently these days ?? M$ ??
<agike> IdleOne: .. intended originally for low-power specs such as netbooks. Otherwise, ubuntu
<zykotick9> !broadcom | bfish
<ubottu> bfish: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> hanasaki, I don't think you can like mint.
<zykotick9> hanasaki, urlin2u there was a PPA with the mint style menu at one time...
<IdleOne> agike: I understand but still not an official derivative. Please try their support channel if they have one.
<w30> szal, my best ocr work comes from doing very high resolution scans to start with.
<hanasaki> zykotick9:  thanks... what does that style? is it gnome and theme or a special program
<hanasaki> ?
<w30> szal, otherwise it might as well be Pig Latin.
<zykotick9> hanasaki, it's certainly more then just a theme
<be2ruu> ls /dev/audio*    when i input in term it say no file
<hanasaki> it is quite nice
<bfish> ubottu, I did everything from the link, but the wireless is still not working (I just went to make sure that I'd tried that one)
<ubottu> bfish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<propman> hanasaki:  might want to try asking in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> hanasaki: the original 'mint like' menu is slab and you can find it as gnome-main-menu package
<Pb__> well, anyone know easy-to-use OCR program ? OCRFeeder isn't simply enough for me.
<urlin2u> zykotick9,  hanasaki was this one can't find it now.
<xangua> at least in lucid
<urlin2u> ppa:mscore-ubuntu/ppa
<hanasaki> slab?
<zykotick9> urlin2u, hanasaki not sure this applies anymore but http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-linux-mint-main-menu-mintmenu.html
<bfish> zykotick9, what is !broadcomm?
<hanasaki> in natty
<hanasaki>  aptitude search slab
<hanasaki> p   libslab-dev                               - development file for libslab
<hanasaki> p   libslab0a                                 - beautification app library file
<FloodBot1> hanasaki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !info gnome-main-menu natty
<ubottu> gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-1 (natty), package size 287 kB, installed size 2124 kB
<hanasaki> thanks
<agike> #debian seems very quiet compared to #ubuntu  .. at the moment
<zykotick9> bfish, !broadcom is a "factoid" i sent you, for some help with a particular bc wireless, sorry if you've done all that, i don't have any further suggestions.  Good luck.
<nadiyama> Hi everybody, is there any stable ppa for open source drivers (e.g. mesa 7.11?)
<bfish> zykotick9, thank you :(
<Pondera> Im having a issue, i hope that someone could help or at least point me in the right direction. i have a fresh installation of the newest ubuntu,  when i start my computer it loads straight to the grub bootloader, when i load ubuntu all is well but when i load Windows 7 it just cycles back to  grub... does it everytime.
<be2ruu> thanks pep
<w30> agike, can you compare wattos with lubuntu, I tried Lubuntu on a hp netbook and it seems to work well. I  wonder if something else is better.
<Pondera> And its a WUBU installation
<pl0xy> Internet Scheme:   (ADSL-router) → switch / hub → "Ubuntu / router / firewall / vpn" → Wifi router → My pc  | The ubuntu pc has 2 network cards, and I not able to start sharing the internet with Firestarter  . can i get some help ?
<urlin2u> Pondera, so hyou lost the ms boot menu?
<xangua> Pondera: tried a real install¿
<Pondera> urlin2uyes
<Pondera> urlin2u yes, yes i did lol
<urlin2u> Pondera, you need to reinstall the MS boot to the mbr, do you have a recovery or install windows disc?
<heslam> hey guys. how can i free RAM up from caching harddruve data etc.? i am hitting a bad bit and getting segfaults so i need to keep my usage low.
<Pb__> quit: bid you goodnight
<Pondera> urlin2u, yes, i did the startup repair option  and it said it found nothing wrong
<urlin2u> Pondera, boot to the repair terminal and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<urlin2u> urlin2u, repair on the disc "windows"
<programming> How do I reinstall all the dependencies of a package?
<pl0xy> :'(
<Pondera> urlin2u, Awsome let me go try it out, thanks for everything
<urlin2u> Pondera, should work we will assume it brings back ubuntu
<nuborn> anyone know when Java 1.7 will enter the repositories?
<xangua> !latest | nuborn
<ubottu> nuborn: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<aaas> is there a decent/recent howto for nvidia drivers on 11.04
<XEV0LX>  /dns hate.fuck.e-sluts.net
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nuborn> xangua: ok, thanks, I didn't think about that.
<XEV0LX> anyone know any cheap colos?
<pl0xy> internet share fail
<pl0xy> $5 us 2 paypal for private support ?
<mangowerfer> lol
<urlin2u> pl0xy, are you spamming?
<programming> errr.
<pl0xy> just looking for help
<programming> Amarok was telling me that the problem was "python id3 plugin missing"
<qin> pl0xy: Ditch firestarter, install bridge-util
<programming> but it was libxine1-ffmpeg.
<qin> pl0xy: To fill knowledege, read about transparent firewall
<programming> apt-get install troll-filter
<pl0xy> k , going to erace firestarter and then install bridge-util
<nick> hello
<mangowerfer> pl0xy: if no one answeres means that either no one knows or that those knowing are busy. ask later again. also nearly everybody in #ubuntu is here for fun/voluntary ... you won't reach anything with money... and considering, that most people here have some kind advanced tech knowledge or are higher educated 5$ get you nothing but shame :P
<qin> pl0xy: I think there is Ubuntu help page for connection sharing. But, if your asdl have firewall, why do you need vpn, and extra firewall?
<Hermies> any one know any thing about sound issues?
<mangowerfer> pl0xy: oh, sorry didn't see the messages in the mean time...
<mangowerfer> pl0xy: the statement about the 5$ is still vaild though :P
<pl0xy> lolz
<merlin_> i hope im in the right place
<urlin2u> mangowerfer, asking if doesn't work ask the question. ;)
<mangowerfer> ?
<mangowerfer> ah, ok
<urlin2u> mangowerfer, sorry
<merlin_> well, can someone help me figure out how to use headphones on linux
<merlin_> im using zorin os 5
<urlin2u> Hermies, asking if doesn't work ask the question. ;)
<mangowerfer> just had to read it twice ... herp derp :P
<Hermies> looking for sound help please
<xangua> merlin_: better try ubuntu ;)
<mangowerfer> Hermies: what is your problem?
<Hermies> im useing ubuntu and need sound help
<Hermies> :(
<merlin_> hmmm, you know i thought this was an ubuntu series. darn, i should go back to mint.
<mangowerfer> i know that
<mangowerfer> Hermies: what is your exact problem?
<merlin_> so for now, what chat should i look up to fix the headphones issue, i just want to know for future reference
<pl0xy> mangowerfer answer :)
<qin> Is there any neat trick to "save" sshfs mounts on suspend, network drop, change of interface, etc?
<zykotick9> merlin_, if Zorin doesn't have an IRC channel you could try ##linux
<S4nD3r> I have driver i915 installed, but its not from xserver-xorg-video-intel, where is it from ??? How to remove it???
<merlin_> sooo how do i do that now? sorry, it's been while
<zykotick9> merlin_, "/join ##linux"
<merlin_> cool beans
<kingofswords> just installed playonlinux and doesnt open..any ideas
<froes> hi guys. i have a blu-ray that a frind of mine gave me, he is a 3d animator, it is not blocked, i was wanting know if could rip it keeping full resolution and the 5.1 sound directly into avi-xvid. cheers
<Hermies> allrighty so i had a rocket fish sound card and i just took it out and now i would like to get my onbord sound driver to work and ive yet to have a brake thro
<Morgz> froes - i may be way off here, but I'm pretty sure there is a command that can raw-rip a device into an iso file, or at least the other way round.. dd?
<Hermies> my find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd    http://pastebin.com/RKkLW1N5
<szal> Morgz: that won't help much, I guess
 * szal has no friggin' clue about Blu-ray
<Shardvex> er help
<Morgz> szal: Example use of dd command to create an ISO disk image from a CD-ROM:
<Morgz> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/sam/myCD.iso bs=2048 conv=noerror,sync ?
<szal> Morgz: sure that, but with that you don't have an XviD-.avi ;)
<maheanuu> How can I stop no activity time out when I am watching a video on the computer running Ubuntu
<maheanuu> My screen saver comes up and then I have to log in again
<Guest79535> im new at this ok i have no sound and ive taken out my sound card to get the onbord to work and its still no ive looked far and wide to get it working
<Guest79535> im new ok
<t1m310rd> does anyone know why the laptop monitor cannnot turn off. i cannot just use pc out or hdmi out to hdtv/
<Lasers> maheanuu: I use Inhibit Applet.
<froes> Morgz, but then it would be the same structure. not the simple avi file
<szal> !sound | Guest79535
<ubottu> Guest79535: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest79535> ive done all the trube shooters
<maheanuu> Lasers, where would I find that applet
<Lasers> maheanuu: 11.04? I'm not sure. Usually, it's found on the panels.
<Guest79535> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maheanuu> No I am running 10.10
<Guest79535> that was still no help D:
<mangowerfer> Guest79535: post your results
<Guest79535> of what?
<Lasers> maheanuu: Add a new applet to the panel. "Inhibit"
<Lasers> maheanuu: Then toggle it on.
<maheanuu> Lasers, where would I find the panels?
<Lasers> maheanuu: Top/bottom panels? Are you using Gnome?
<Guest79535> <mangowerfer> what results
<mangowerfer> Guest79535: you said you went throgh the troubleshooting, but your card is still not working
<Guest79535> yes ill get you thoise right now
<mangowerfer> Guest79535: so ther must be a problem somewhere... one command or something, that is different from what they say on the webiste
<mangowerfer> besite
<mangowerfer> website
<ryan_46> manheanuu did you just want the screensaver to stop forcing you to log in when the movie is playing?
<mangowerfer> Guest79535: so tell me where your settings are not in line with the troubleshooting website
<Guest79535> hold on
<maheanuu> OK, I think I found it I looked under -system/preferences/screensaver and removed the check marks  for activate screen saver and also for lock computer when screen saver active gonna try it now and see what happens
<ryan_46> right maheaunuu
<maheanuu> The problem was that it would either bring up the screensaver and block the video and the sound would still be playing but I had to log back in to get the video back
<Lasers> maheanuu: Disable the screensaver or use inhibit applet to prevent your computer from going to screensaver/standby mode.
<maheanuu> lasers and Ryan I think I have it now
<ryan_46> :) You got it
<BBKZ> After installing ubuntu (wabu) i thought it would be smart to change my win7 boot option to just load to ubuntu partition, and now theres no way for me to get back in to windows... please help ?
<maheanuu>  I will know tonight at present I gotta run wife is coming back from a weeks stay in Papeete at our new hospital and I have to go to our airport and pick her up
<Jason75> I installed Xubuntu 11.04 a few days ago. Loving it so far, but for some reason I can't change my screen resolution.
<maheanuu> I will come back in later if anyone is around and let you know how it goes
<szal> BBKZ: try in ##windows please; we don't support Windows bootloaders
<maheanuu> laters and thanks, sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees
<Jason75> It's an older 17" Dell crt monitor and Intel integrated graphics chip.
<Jason75> Only gives me one option...1024x768 and 0.0 for a refresh rate.
<Jason75> Anyone?
<Jason75> Any idea how to add more resolution options to Xubuntu?
<mangowerfer> hi, is is possible to turn a ubuntu desktop isntall into a ubuntu server install?`
<mangowerfer> hi, is is possible to turn a ubuntu desktop isntall into a ubuntu server install?
<Hermies> allright im back with better info on my sound card
<mangowerfer> ok
<Hermies> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8eb417854ff8b538f15ad1d8ee1b710136c8c996
<Hermies> http://pastebin.com/RKkLW1N5
<Hermies> is all i came up with
<Hermies> on my whole sound isshue
<mangowerfer> hm
<Jason75> All right, then.
<Hermies> is that what you where looking for?
<philipballew> mangowerfer, you can use the desktop as a server, but if you want a really serious server youd want a cli system
<mangowerfer> philipballew: ok, thank you for the info (if i'd want a serious server i'd go for debian or redhat :P - no offence) :)
<Axs> What do you guys recommend for remote desktop other than VNC? SSH?
<mangowerfer> Hermies: give me "lspci -v | grep snd"
<mangowerfer> -.-
<agike> w30: pardon my ignorance .. what is lubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> agike, openbox + lxde
<bazhang> agike, install lubuntu-desktop if you wish to try it
<hermes> bazhang, do you know any thing about sound issues?
<agike> w30: 'better' is a personal thing. WattOS4 has just been released - http://www.planetwatt.com/
<dbelange> DON'T READ THIS CAUSE IT ACTUALLY WORKS. YOU WILL gET KISSED ON THE NEAREST POSSIBLE FRIDAY BY THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE. TOMORROW WILL BE THE BEST DAY OF YOUR LIFE HOWEVER IF YOU DO NOT POST THIS COMMENT TO AT LEAST 3 CHANNELS YOU WILL DIE WITHIN 2 DAYS. NO UV STARTED READING THIS SO DUNT STOP.THIS IS SCARY.PUT THIS ON AT LEAST 5 CHANNELS IN 143 MINUTES. WHEN YOUR DONE PRESS F6 AND YOUR LOVERS NAME WILL
<bazhang> hermes, you've been asked to post the results of your troubleshooting
<dbelange> APPEAR ON THE SCREEN IN BIG LETTERS.THIS IS SO SCARY CAUSE IT ACTUALLYWOR
<w30> agike, Lubuntu is promoted as light weight in hard drive usage and cpu reqirements suited to these cheap notebooks that can just barely run XP
<hermes> i have but no one has responed ill post again   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8eb417854ff8b538f15ad1d8ee1b710136c8c996        http://pastebin.com/RKkLW1N5
<agike> bazhang, w30: it sounds as though WattOS and Lubuntu have a lot in common. Lxde, but not (I think) openbox
<Silentmyst> hey guys, has anyone had a problem marking files as executable to run in wine? i click to check the box and it just auto unchecks itself instantly... not quite sure what to do
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: is the file stored on an NTFS partition by any remote chance?
<Silentmyst> yes
<Silentmyst> i can move it back and forth
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: You cannot run your windows apps on your dual boot system using Wine, it simply won't run
<Silentmyst> i do it with alot of things
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: you will need to remount your NTFS as setting ALL files as executable so that they are set. NTFS is too primitive to hold Linux file permissions
<person> Hey, trying to use KVM to test kernel changes, but having a hard time. Tried following this http://blog.vmsplice.net/2011/02/near-instant-kernel-development-cycle.html , but not sure what to use for the initrd argument
<Silentmyst> thats why i put it on my ntfs partition cause i can run things in wine off my ntfs partition and then when im in widows i just run it
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: Unless the app is very portable it won't work. Apps need registry keys and file in the windows dir to run, otherwise they could be pirated so easily
<hermes> bazhang: is that what everone is telling me to show?
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: you will need to remount the NTFS and make it mount so that all files are executable
<Silentmyst> the particular program im trying to run, runs out of its own folder w/dlls ect ect
<ActionParsnip> Silentmyst: yes, its portable :)
<noneabove1182> hey guys i was wondering if ubuntu 10.10 had a problem with radeon GPUs like 11.04 does, or if the problem will be fixed in 11.10? slash where do i find patch notes or future patch notes
<w30> agike, getting the iso to wattos now to check it out, thanks
<tightwork> person: should be able to find the corresponding initramfs from /boot/
<Silentmyst> but... i'll move it and to linux partition and see if i can enable exe and run w/wine
<Ubuntu> noneabove1182: 11.04 fixed my hd5770
<Silentmyst> or remount
<Silentmyst> thx
<agike> w30: no probs, enjoy.
<noneabove1182> Ubuntu weird cause with 11.04 i got black screen majority of times with my HD 6770M i think it is
<Ubuntu> noneabove1182: is hd 6770M evergreen model?
<noneabove1182> Ubuntu in some previous errors that i got with WUBI before installing with liveCD i remember seeing something about evergreen
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<person> Tried this kvm -kernel arch/x86/boot/bzImage -initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic -append "console=ttyS0" -nographic and got a bunch of file not found errors, then it puts me into BusyBox
<ram0042> I had ubuntu as my username. I thought it was the channel
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip i already had but it didnt always work, either way i had to completely wipe my laptop because ubuntu ruined my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: ok
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: could also try using safe VGA until you get the proprietary driver in
<triplc> hi all
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip to be honest, im  not entirely sure what that means... haha
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip will my graphics card be more likely to work with 11.04 or 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: there is a bootoption doc online, your video card may not like the open driver on the cd so you can force it to use vesa and get sorted
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: not sure I dont use ati stuff
<triplc> please suggest a battery monitor. i just install a slim (no gnome) ubuntu 10.04 but do not know what application for displaying/monitoring the battery. i installed "ibam" (as read from google) but when run, it say "no apm data available". maybe ibam is not ... please recommend an battery mon
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip can you direct me to a site of where to learn about that ?
<ActionParsnip> triplc: could use a gdesklet
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | noneabove1182 why don't you try websearching YOURSEFL some?
<ubottu> noneabove1182 why don't you try websearching YOURSEFL some?: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<dangbarry> triplc, or a system tray such as trayer gnome-power-manager
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip i just asked i could have myself but if you knew where to find it it would just save time...
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: the link has the details
<Hermies> ActionParsnip: since your active could you help me after?
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip thanks
<triplc> ok thanks
<triplc> hm...
<RKyle> I don't know if this is a Ubuntu question but I can't completely get rid of MySQL and the error message is: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<blacksunseven> Hi all; I've just installed the proprietary drivers for my onboard ATI card in 10.04 and, upon reboot, now get a black screen. what do?
<propman> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dangbarry> hermies: your using the same card as I. here is my alsa.conf   http://pastebin.com/6ReuKnbV
<blacksunseven> propman, alright, i'm trying that, restarting now
<dangbarry> hermies, save that into home folder then run a diff between yours and mine!
<Lusitan[o]> anybody awaken?
<bazhang> Lusitan[o], yes
<Lusitan[o]> i got a problem with my perl in ubuntu. i got a problem that running a program would not compile due to lack of tk.pm | so i installed via synaptic. now it has conflicts
<Lusitan[o]> it is installed but undetected by apt-cache
<Lusitan[o]> is it normal for synaptic to conflict with apt ?
<Guest80231> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blacksunseven> Nope, that didn't work =\
<Bookman> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm trying to create a live usb stick of Mint.  I'm using  the startup disk program but it won't let me select the .iso file.  It just defaults to a previously installed 11.04 beta iso that I burned some time ago
<urlin2u> Bookman, try unetbootin it works on many.
<seclm193> anyone know why DesktopNova stalls my desktop when changing wallpaper?
<Bookman> I've tried unetbootin but it resulted in a non bootable image
<blacksunseven> to re-iterate my problem since i had to restart: I've just installed the proprietary drivers for my onboard ATI card in 10.04 and, upon reboot, now get a black screen. what do?
<blacksunseven> * jsurfer (~mdesales@c-69-181-202-183.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu
<blacksunseven> (terrible copy and paste there..)
<edbian> blacksunseven: come in, see this, what do?   Have you tried recovery mode to remove the driver?
<Atharva> Hi..Have installed Counter Strike 1.6 on VirtualBox 4.0.12.    The Game Starts but the mouse does not work properly.....Any idea ?
<urlin2u> Bookman, did you reformat the thumb when you used unetbootion?
<zac1256> hay who hast 11.04
<seclm193> zac1256, i has 11.04
<Bookman> urlin2u, no, I don't see that option
<edbian> zac1256: I doth posses it
<zac1256> well it sucks i am running 10.10
<urlin2u> Bookman, right click the thumb and the reformat, also you might want to check the md5sum of the ISO.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<edbian> zac1256: Do you have a support question?
<urlin2u> *then
<blacksunseven> edbian, i'm removing the driver right now
<edbian> blacksunseven: Excellent
<zac1256> ya y wont ubuntu start up an  a 24 core computer
<seclm193> zac1256, have you tried running 11.04 in gnome classic?  it's how i run it
<dangbarry> hermies, next http://pastebin.com/0ctkk93G save that in your home home as .asoundrc and try restarting the daemon!
<ActionParsnip> zac1256: it can and will
<urlin2u> Bookman, sorry right click the thumb then format.
<Bookman> urlin2u, yeah tried that.  Still no go
<urlin2u> Bookman, this is like kindergarden stuff bro.
<ActionParsnip> fwiw the server kernel can handle up to 64 cores
<Bookman> urlin2u, yup I know
<Eryn_1983_FL> anybody use  stumpwm? i can't  get my bar to come up
<urlin2u> ;)
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://pastebin.com/83etWcmN
<mcbtay> i have an ubuntu webserver, and i'm wanting to allow users to upload files to an img directory... what permissions do the script and the directory need to have?
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: how do the connect to get the upload feature of the server?
<seclm193> mcbtay, i beleive it's 777
<dangbarry> Eryn_1982_FL, no never, whats it like? im loving the new kde4
<seclm193> mcbtay, might be wrong though
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip, not sure what you're asking
<Bookman> urlin2u, maybe you have to get to a high level to solve my issue?
<mcbtay> seclm193, would the script need to have those permissions, or the folder? or both?
<urlin2u> Bookman, I doubt it I can do it. ;-)
<Bookman> urlin2u, it just won't burn correctly.  Or, more correctly it won't boot from what unetbootin burns
<seclm193> mcbtay, i think just the script, but i'm not a 100% sure
<urlin2u> Bookman, did you check the md5sum?
<Bookman> Yup, it is fine
<ActionParsnip> mvbwell, a webserver is a broadcast service, if your users want to upload, they will connect differently to a web page which you simply view
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: ^
<urlin2u> Bookman, have you ever used unetbootin?
<bobweaver> Hi there I am playing with my boot splash right now and having some troubles . I have a nvidia-current installed but it don't show up in lsmod only nouveau I tried to blacklist this Nothing stays loaded I try sudo rmmod nothing says it is running I drop x and still nothing
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip, it's a PHP script, if that helps you?
<Bookman> urlin2u, yes in the past I have
<MagicJ> mcbtay: are you going to use the FILE type from a web page to upload - if so the issue is what permissins does your script thatreceives the file need
<dangbarry> Eryn_1982_FL, there is an irc channel for stump on freenode #stumpwm
<bobweaver> uname -a
<bobweaver> Linux bob-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC 3.0.1-030001-generic #201108060905 SMP Sat Aug 6 10:43:25 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<mcbtay> MagicJ, i'm using an HTML input of type file if that's what you mean? not too experienced here sorry :)
<dangbarry> Eryn_1982_FL, thats prob the best place to ask!
<methods> what is libpng3 supposed to be ?
<theadmin> methods: A library for PNG support in many applications.
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: do they authenticate at all?
<urlin2u> Bookman, here is another usb loader, use gparted to format the drive if you choose the multisystem app. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<MagicJ> mcbtay:  then the issuoes is merely to set the permissions for the img directory sich that your script has write access.  To some degree this will depend what user the script runs as
<MagicJ> mcbtay: if the script runs as a specific user then you will need to make sure that user has permots
<yaaase> so, question:  I recently wiped Windows 7 and installed Ubuntu on my laptop.  However, I have noticed that DVDs play terribly (choppy, poor-quality, etc) in Ubuntu when they used to play beautifully in win7.  is this just a linux limitation?
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: what video chip do you use?
<dangbarry> yaaase, vlc
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: what command will tell me?
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: did you install the DVD decoder?
<yaaase> dangbarry: vlc = ?
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: yes, I did
<methods> yea but there should only be 1.2 , 1.4 and the latest is 1.5 ... when i apt-cache search i only see libpng12 not even 14 .. both 1.2 and 1.4 are legacy.. 1.5.4 is the latest stable.. and as far as 1.3 I doin't even see that
<methods> listed on the site.. also the ubuntu list for libpng3 doesnt' include a -dev package..  even looking at their ftp site I don't see a 1.3 ftp://ftp.simplesystems.org/pub/png/src/
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: sudo lshw -C display     use a pastebin to host the text so you don't spam the channel
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: I also then deleted (on ubuntu forums advice ~/.dvdcss
<Bookman> urlin2u, I shall check that out, thanks!
<urlin2u> Bookman, I use it with a 16 gig thumb it is a n=multibooter pretty cool.
<yaaase> http://pastebin.com/j86VQ0BD
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: what apps have you tried DVD playback in?
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: just the default "Movie Player" so far
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: are you using gnome desktop?
<methods> theadmin:  ??
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: yes - ubuntu (classic)
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: try:  sudo apt-get install vlc gnome-mplayer
<theadmin> methods: You asked what libpng is
<theadmin> methods: I answered
<methods> see my response above
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: then try those, see if it's different
<blacksunseven> Things aren't going well.
<theadmin> methods: Oh, never mind then
<b0whunter> ok
<blacksunseven> I've removed the driver and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a new xorg.conf
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: ty, installing now.  what will they be called (if I alt/f2 to them)?
<blacksunseven> But I'm still getting a black screen
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: as I wrote above...
<blacksunseven> also, xorg.conf is empty...
<edbian> blacksunseven: How sure are you the correct driver is loading?  (the open source one)
<edbian> blacksunseven: also this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<methods> theadmin:    This is a dummy package provided for compatibility purposes. Please use libpng12-dev instead. 	
<methods> I'm at a loss
<methods> libpng3  This package is superseded by libpng12-0, and is provided only for transitional purposes.
<kieppie> hi all. I run mostly an Ubuntu/Debian network, & a pfSense firewall. I'm looking for a way of specifying my apt-cache proxy in the DHCP options. any ideas, please?
<blacksunseven> edbian, not too sure, i just know the ati one isnt become i removed it through hardware drivers in system>admin.
<yaboo> can I stillrun gnome2 on 11.04
<yaboo> unity is woeful
<methods> is ubuntu ever going to provide libpng14 or 15 ?
<edbian> blacksunseven: There are 3 drivers,  radeon (open source), fglrx (proprietary), ati (which is just a wrapper and will load fglrx)
<zykotick9> kieppie, i don't think a dhcp server can provide info for apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: Natty uses gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> methods: you may find a ppa
<kieppie> zykotick9: thanks. I'm not familiar enough with DHCP & it's options to make that call
<blacksunseven> edbian, how can i see which one i'm using?
<yaboo> Acthanks
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: if you think Unity is a replacement desktop for gnome then you are misinformed
<edbian> blacksunseven: lsmod | grep "drivername" or sudo lspci -k   (and look through the list)
<methods> i don't want to find one i just want to know what's going on because it's such an old version
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, we just installed here at work, and know, there is no way management will allow people to use unity
<blacksunseven> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<blacksunseven> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<Internetinator> Yeah, you can still use gnome 2 with 11.04
<edbian> blacksunseven: in lspci the 'kernel modules' list is driver that are available.  the 'drivers list' is the driver this is actually being used.  in linux modules = drivers
<ActionParsnip> methods: if it works then its fine, if there are security reasons, dependancy or other significant reasons it will get added
<yaboo> Internetinator, thanks
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: then change DE or log off and log in to Ubuntu Classic, Unity2D will replace Classic in Oneiric
<yaboo> installed 10.10 desktop looks good, updated to11.04 and unity,is just not there for us
<Internetinator> When you log in, just select Ubuntu Classic from the session thing
<cyberwave> why are there three floodbots?
<yaboo> understand the theory, but not yet
<ActionParsnip> cyberwave: so peole don't spam the channel with pastes
<blacksunseven> edbian, so no driver is in use?
<cyberwave> but don't you need only one flood bot?  why are there three?
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: there is more than gnome to use for the DE
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, DE?
<ActionParsnip> cyberwave: not sure there personally :)
<edbian> blacksunseven: If there is no 'drivers' list then yeah no driver.  There is probably some really low level basic driver that just shows text or something
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: desktop environment = DE
<than_rua> i don't know, i use Gnome 3 on kubuntu 11.04, will type on Gnome must use key space...
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: KDE, LXDE, Gnome etc
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<blacksunseven> edbian, yeah, no drivers list
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: in Linux you have choice, you don't have to use Unity
<edbian> blacksunseven: That makes sense to me.  I would just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon   (to install the radeon driver) and then s
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, thanks go back to classic, assume gnome2, same desktop as 10.10
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, what kind of application can I use to set up a wiki server?"
<edbian> blacksunseven: and then reboot
<edbian> blacksunseven: usually one can 'sudo modprobe <driverName>' to turn a driver on but that doesn't work with video cards
<methods> ActionParsnip:  would be nice to know what reasons.. i got people complaining to me that my game is linked against 1.2 when it's being fazed out by many other distributions..
<Bookman> urlin2u, I'm trying my first burn now with this program
<blacksunseven> edbian, apt didn't do anything since it thinks its already installed - should i remove and re-install?
<edbian> blacksunseven: no that's fine, sudo modprobe radeon to try to get it to be used. then restart (what modules were listed?)
<blacksunseven> edbian, modprobe doesn't appear to have loaded the module
<ActionParsnip> methods: not sure there dude, you may fnid a ppa with it on which you can update with. Its all I can personally suggest. Maybe others can advise
<urlin2u> Bookman, cool hope it works.
<blacksunseven> the only module listed is "radeon"
<mark49> Hi! Does someone know if the "invisible mouse pointer after suspend" bug has been crushed in Natty?
<edbian> blacksunseven: no, it won't immediately.  run the modprobe then restart
<blacksunseven> oh, ok, doing now
<blakebrinkley> hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me fix a grub error on 11.04
<edbian> blacksunseven: If I knew radeon was installed I would not have had you install it again :P
<ActionParsnip> mark49: if you rmmod then modprobe the mouse driver, does it reappear?
 * edbian is confused....
<millertimek1a2m3> nevermind found mediawiki
<paijem-cantik> :d
<mark49> ActionParsnip: sorry, I'm to n00b to follow your question...
<ActionParsnip> mark49: use a terminal to unload and load the module driving the mouse
<blacksunseven> edbian, no good, same output/problems
<blacksunseven> edbian, do i need to have X running for a driver to load?
<edbian> blacksunseven: I'm confused.  Are you in recovery mode right now?  I noticed to reboot you had to leave the IRC room.
<edbian> blacksunseven: no, a driver being loaded should allow X to run.
<blakebrinkley> Hello?
<blacksunseven> so I can remote to my computer and work on it through ssh and such (which is where my xchat is running)
<mark49> !BlueMeenie Stephen Baxter - Destiny's Children 1 - Coalescent (v2.0) (htm, jpg).rar
<ubottu> mark49: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mark49> :)
<theadmin> mark49: lolwut?
<Axs> is there any awy to create virtual monitors? I run Ubuntu on an ESXi machine and when I VNC in I want it to appear as if I have two monitors
<Eryn_1983_FL> dangbarry:  if you are loging kde4 then  this won't work for ya lol its a tiling  desktop manager
<ActionParsnip> blacksunseven: yes, simply connect with:  ssh -X -C username@server
<edbian> blacksunseven: you can ssh to the machine and should see some driver via lspci -k   or lsmod regardless of if X is actually running.  I'm confused though. If you're only sshing to the machine how do you know that you have a black screen?
<mark49> ok. I get that rmmod removes the driver
<blacksunseven> no, i'm not only sshing, i've got it running on another monitor
<mark49> but... How is it named?
<blakebrinkley> am I in the wrong place to ask for help?
<blacksunseven> ActionParsnip, thanks but I'm already doing that :P
<mark49> let's man rmmod...
<edbian> blacksunseven: ok.  So, have you tried nomodeset?
<dangbarry> Eryb_1983_FL, for tiling i use DWM.
<blacksunseven> edbian, yes, it's been set since i started the troubleshooting
<edbian> blacksunseven: Then I'm not sure.  I can recommend you ask in #radeon or somemore in here
<blacksunseven> ok edbian, i appreciate the help
<edbian> blacksunseven: They will almost def ask for your /var/log/X.org log
<switch10_> I lost the clock/calendar applet in the upper right hand corner.  I cant figure out how to get it back in unity.  11.04
<dangbarry> Eryb_1983_FL, i don't use KDM, i use slim
<Eryn_1983_FL> slim?
<Eryn_1983_FL> KDE i mean
<dangbarry> display manager
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am using xdm on all of mine right now i just want the darn bar to  show up and for my groups to be  created and mode my windows to em..
<Eryn_1983_FL> sigh and I can't seem to figure it out
<dangbarry> Eryb_1983_FL, KDE is the desktop environment, the display manager KDE uses is KDM i replaced KDM with slim and login through that!
<paijem-cantik> yeah :d
<switch10_> can anyone tell me how to get the time back on the top panel, 11.04??
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  how do i get the cool wifi stuff in gnome to work in another  WM/DM?
<theadmin> Eryn_1983_FL: nm-applet? Just run it in your DE
<dangbarry> Eryb_1983_FL, Like nm-applet
<Internetinator> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch to another workspace
<theadmin> Internetinator: Ctrl+Alt+arrows
<dangbarry> you need to use a system tray for that!
<Internetinator> thanks
<mrdeb> is system tray gone now
<luoshu> use gonme classic
<Eryn_1983_FL> and this is where i go..  so wish that bar worked so it could dock stuff..
<flametai1> theadmin, where's the easy button for that answer? lol
<theadmin> flametai1: What?
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty theadmin. dangbarry
<dangbarry> Eryb_1983_FL, yeah if the dock has a tray! check out trayer!
<flametai1> theadmin, he asked a simple question, so I asked where's the easy button from staples lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> #yeah
<ru6yxx> is there anyway I can make the header at the top of this chat page disappear? I am a bit short sighted and it takes up too much space
<Lasers> ru6yxx: What program?
<ru6yxx> chatzilla
<Lasers> That's in Firefox? (extension)
<ru6yxx> Yes
<mark49> @search baxter evolution
<Lasers> ru6yxx: Dunno. I don't even know if it's a real client -- but it can do the job though.
<mark49> @search Evolution
<dangbarry> ru6yxx, or xchat! you can turn it off it the preferences
<ru6yxx> Thanks done it
<theadmin> mark49: Stop this.
<Polah> How can I get Bluefish to stop creating <filename>~ files every time I edit something.
<dangbarry> save it and exit corrextly
<meegooo> hey I got questions about patching and compiling
<Polah> dangbarry: It makes it as soon as I open a file to edit and nothing is ever done to remove it.
<zykotick9> Polah, (UNTESTED) Bluefish - Edit / Preferences - Files - uncheck "Create backup files during file save". would be my guess.
<robbmunson> zykotick9, TESTED: You're right. :)
<dangbarry> Polah, i don't use bluefish, i use vim, vim does this when i have a file i am editing that has not been saved.
<zykotick9> robbmunson, thanks ;)
<Polah> zykotick9, yeah, that sorted it. Don't know how I missed that before
<Polah> dangbarry: Never used vim, used vi and I've never seen it do that.
<dangbarry> Polah, but you can turn it off in the vimrc
<theadmin> dangbarry: You can :set nobackup
<theadmin> dangbarry: And :set nowritebackup
<theadmin> dangbarry: That'd stop it
<dangbarry> theadmin:  I already have that done!
<dangbarry> ty anyway!
<theadmin> dangbarry: I also find it useful to :set nu, but that's up to you xD
<ananda> hello
<dangbarry> set nu, i don't have that done, whats that do?
<theadmin> dangbarry: Line numbers
<dangbarry> oh right, yeah.. done!
<paijem-cantik> hello ananda
<paijem-cantik> :d
<paijem-cantik> welcome
<ananda> thank you
<dangbarry> theadmin, what pluggins do you use?
<ananda> anyone here from outside the us?
<dangbarry> yea
<yaboo> have a issue with the monitor only does 1024x768, how can I get it too 1280x1024@60hz
<dangbarry> anada, yeah!! prob tonnes! y?
<theadmin> dangbarry: None to be honest
<paijem-cantik> ananda: yeah...
<ru6yxx> yaboo:  I have the same problem too.
<theadmin> dangbarry: Well, sometimes I use Cream, which is a "friendly" frontend to Vim
<ananda> where are you from paijem?
<theadmin> !offtopic | ananda, paijem-cantik
<ubottu> ananda, paijem-cantik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> Oh right.
<dangbarry> theadmin:  awh i could not go back not using some of the plugins! such as snippets
<ananda> oh sorry, i didnt know
<qin> ananda: /whois is neat irc command preventing some questions.
<theadmin> dangbarry: Ah, well... I dunno to be honest, I'm fine the way it is
<paijem-cantik> ananda : i'm come from east nation :d
<dangbarry> theadmin:  coo!
<yaboo> ru6yxx, guess need to sort out the x config
<dangbarry> the xconfig! read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ru6yxx> yaboo: I am no admin, it seems by saying I have the same problem, I have diverted the attention of the admins from your question
<dangbarry> ru6yxx, im no admin!
<yaboo> ru6yxx, thanks
<ru6yxx> lol
<ru6yxx> ok
<Polah> Could someone link me to the article regarding virtual memory being at least four times larger than physical RAM or suchlike?
<apoage> hi just one question, is there any way to emulate input device i in way of translating input events in to the usb/bt port connected to another device.. (just want to connect pc and ps3 and play with mouse) im just unable to specify question for google .. well and on ubuntu:D
<dangbarry> Polah, read the first chapter about the linux kernel!
<bazhang> !swap > Polah
<ubottu> Polah, please see my private message
<Lasers> Polah: That's only if you want to use swap.
<beautifulmind> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and my motherboard is DH61DL. ubuntu is not detecting NIC. I have tried with installing the driver from motherboard CD but its throwing error like config.<something> is not found.
<beautifulmind> any help will be highly appreciated
<dangbarry> beautifulmind: thats because it prob a windows disk!
<beautifulmind> dangbarry: the disk has drivers for linux
<beautifulmind> and instructinos a well
<bullgard4_> beautifulmind: NIC - negative impedance converter, or what?
<dangbarry> beautifulmind: what network card is it!?
<beautifulmind> Network Interface Card!
<bazhang> bullgard4_, network interface card
<beautifulmind> its on-board NIC, motherboard is from intel
<bullgard4_> bazhang: Thank you.
<dangbarry> beautifulmind: wierd, what motherboard is it?
<beautifulmind> its DH61DL
<EnigmaticCoder> Is it dangerous to run sudo gnome-terminal -x echo "test" instead of gksudo gnome-terminal ...?
<beautifulmind> and processor is i3- version 2
<propman> it's the one he's already mentioned lol
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone have a solid link on the different things that can be added to this new unity launcher? can it have things similar to awn launcher ..
<dangbarry> beautifulmind: i never seen this problem before... try opening a terminal and typing ifconfig!
<Lasers> !gksudo | EnigmaticCoder
<ubottu> EnigmaticCoder: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lasers> EnigmaticCoder: You shouldn't use sudo or gksudo on terminal though.
<Lasers> (to call terminal)
<beautifulmind> dangbarry: with ifconfig, its not showing the mac address
<EnigmaticCoder> Hmmm, ty
<beautifulmind> I have also tried lshw and the NIC is unclaimed
<beautifulmind> upgrading to 11.x will fix the issue?
<dangbarry> beautifulmind: give it a go!
<beautifulmind> okay
<beautifulmind> Thank you very much to all of you
<EnigmaticCoder> Lasers: How do you run a script that has some terminal commands needed to be run as root and some graphical commands (i.e. zenity message box)?
<virtutea> Hi all. ive succesfully installed the 3.0 kernel on my VM (3.0.0-0300rc2-generic) but i cannot choose the older one on grub
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there an inverse-sudo. I.e. lower privledges for some commands?
<EnigmaticCoder> i.e. in a script
<Lasers> EnigmaticCoder: #bash
<agike> w30: how did you find WattOs4 ?
<ixntb1__> hi, i got compaq 435 laptop with ubuntu installed, but got a problem with internal speaker
<ixntb1__> anyone know to solve?
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: we don't know the issue as you haven't told us, so currently - no
<ewww> eth0: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:  <---- what this is error all about? how do i fix this?
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: i cant use my built in speaker, but once i use headset, it works
<gogeta> ixntb1__: is  it a hp thers a hardware defect
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: ok can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hp laptops have a defect there the headphone jack become stuck on
<ActionParsnip> ewww: if you then modprobe the driver module, does it start working?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: hmmmm, does model=hp   fix it?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: dunno but there is some hacks that force the sound card to ignoe that
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: even for linux
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: lets see what the script says :)
<Imrac> I ran remastersys on my server install to create a live CD, I have a custom TTY1.conf script, it is still correct in the squash file, but when I boot off the CD, it changes the TTY1.conf file. Anyway to stop this?
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: there is an option to upload to the server, it will make a URL. What is the URL made?
<bazhang> Imrac, check the remastersys forums and documents?
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: you may check it at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3256f3a27924abbedcb8a28535c6b0447c9d4695
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i would assume if his system has that defect they would warrenty ut
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hp HA!
<ixntb1__> gogeta: i have two same laptops and it experiencing the same thiing
<uw_> hi gamepad question.  how can i set up my controller to play games?
<uw_> i cant find where to configure it
<uw_> ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: sure but an old alsa version
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: sec
<gogeta> ixntb1__: hp hsa defect in the 3,5mm headphone jack the pin gets stuck forcing your headphones to always on
<uw_> gamepad doesnt show up in my emulator
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: http://pastebin.com/K2dqtebh
<ActionParsnip> uw_: which gamepad?
<gogeta> ixntb1__: its a safe to bet it effects your windows machines to does it not
<teavirtus> hi all, i have a problem: i've installed kernel 3.0, but Grub is not coming up showing me the older one, it just start with the 3.0
<uw_> ActionParsnip, i believe this one "Bus 001 Device 013: ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. "
<uw_> where would that normally show up?
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: thanks mate, will give a try
<uw_> i have had it working on here before a year or so ago
<uw_> ActionParsnip, is there a drop down under system to configure this?
<uw_> or something like that?
<urlin2u> teavirtus, have you run sudo update-grub
<teavirtus> sure and it looks fine : Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-0300rc2-generic
<ActionParsnip> uw_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 111146 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) "Twin USB Joystick not working" [Medium,Won't fix]
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i happoned to knoe that being my buddys labby has the defect he used usb speakers for a long time. but finnly found a way to bypass the stuck jack
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: what is actually i missed?
<urlin2u> teavirtus, so at the grub menu you get the 3.0?
<teavirtus> no no grub menu at all :(
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: you need to get an update to alsa, the command I gave in the pastebin when ran in a terminal will upgrade you
<urlin2u> teavirtus, so you v=can't boot?
<ActionParsnip> teavirtus: we can't support 3rd party kernels
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: should i restart it first?
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: it didnt work out :(
<uw_> is this applicable to 2.6.32-24?  (what i'm running)
<uw_> if you arent sure thats ok thanks for trying anyway
<uw_> was just curious if anyone on here randomly had that problem
 * gogeta has random server fires 
<widewake> hello, recently my browsing speed has been cut in half, my page loading via mozilla and other applications are taking minutes too long.. no idea what it could be, i have full bars
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: no need, should be ready to rock
<linuxuz3r> hi widewake
<widewake> linuxuz3r,  hello :)
<linuxuz3r> widewake, have you tried resetting your modem and getting a new ip?
<ixntb1__> ActionParsnip: any special sound config i should do?
<ActionParsnip> uw_: not sure, let me search some more
<widewake> test
<ActionParsnip> ixntb1__: is the sound device set as the correct device in sound prefs?
<widewake> linuxuz3r,  yes ive tried, and im also sharing this connection with others, they have not experienced the connection being slow
<ActionParsnip> uw_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=423913.0  maybe
<ActionParsnip> uw_: http://www.archlinux.it/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=47836
<linuxuz3r> widewake, have you tried it in other os or is ubuntu your only os thats doing that?
<widewake> linuxuz3r,  im only using ubuntu 10.10
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> widewake, have you tried speed test in your browser to see if your connection is up to speed
<widewake> linuxuz3r,  have not
<ActionParsnip> widewake: if you change DNS, is it faster?
<widewake> ActionParsnip, not sure how too? do you mean change IP ?
<ActionParsnip> widewake: you can test by running:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    deleting ALL text and adding:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<soreau> Hey guys, my time in gnome-panel is one hour ahead for some reason on one of my machines. The time zone is correct and it's set to update from the internet, but it's been like this for a few days now
<soreau> just started last week
<celestial> hi everyone anyone know how to install and use the gnome volume manager and applet in lxde
<ActionParsnip> widewake: save the new file, close gedit then test the web
<theadmin> soreau: DST problems?
<soreau> I can't even manually change it
<soreau> it just goes back again :P
<widewake> ActionParsnip,  should that make a difference in speed?
<soreau> theadmin: Probably..
<soreau> theadmin: Where are DST settings for this thing?
<linuxuz3r> widewake, i think so
<ActionParsnip> widewake: I've tried it on launchpad and it has. Very strange
<theadmin> soreau: Wish I'd remember. I haven't used Gnome for a few months now
<soreau> theadmin: Ok well I have to go to sleep an hour ago ;)
<soreau> good night
<theadmin> soreau: Night.
<Internetinator> So how do I get permission to view the root of my computer
<widewake> im not fully sure, but it seems as if my browser is responding quicker
<ActionParsnip> Internetinator: just run:  nautilus /     and it will show the root of the file system
<widewake> i think it might ^_^ i'll keep messing around. thanks guys
<feng_> I use vim + ctags in ubuntu Linux to browse source code, when there are more than one implement , say ioremap,  the vim just give the first implement , not giving a list of implement like in fedora. Why?
<dangbarry> hey, I was wondering if anyone thinks that the following are security issue:  .bashrc .xinitrc and all .sh files. for example    echo "chromium lemonparty.org" >> .bashrc"  same with any .sh or .xinitrc.. by the way don't not go onto that website, its visually distrubing! last time it was (a bastard friend).. you could do other things like download from git, or wgets. and run them through .sh bashrc .xinitrc. This is easy stopped, by changing the premissions "
<ActionParsnip> dangbarry: you can change permissions if you are concerned
<dangbarry> i did!
<susundbe1g> Yeah, and they are not ment for 'public editing' -- i mean they are ment for running commands, that is the designed property. You cannot change that ..
<dangbarry> but should the not be by default!
<ActionParsnip> dangbarry: log a bug if you suspect one
<ActionParsnip> dangbarry: ".sh files" doesn't mean much in linux either ;)
<dangbarry> its not that thing this is a bug, quite the opposite. i love the fact that we can do tonnes of things through these files. does nobody think that they should be read only?
<susundbe1g> No? They are ment for editing?
<dangbarry> But i mean to edit them, require sudo!
<susundbe1g> i mean your $home/.bashrc should not be writable (or maybe even readable) for some other user but for your self sure
<susundbe1g> well /etc/ stuff should require sudo and they afaik do
<susundbe1g> but stuff in your /home/ is ment for user editing, and should not require sudo
<envygeeks> everything in /etc/ is readable except for system user files (passwd, groups, shadow)
<ActionParsnip> susundbe1g: the aliases in ~/.bashrc can be poisoned maliciously as dangbarry states
<dangbarry> well, if you had friends like have!
<johndo> If I was that paranoid wouldn't it just be easier to encrypt my home directory?
<dangbarry> perhaps!
<SinnerNyx> ok so I have a VM that I move around alot. When I do I need to reset the network interface names (because it detects the adapter on the new machine as a new adapter). To reset it I empty /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and restart the VM. Does this have any negative effects? Should I be doing this another way?
<envygeeks> SinnerNyx: no as it should be regenerated automatically by the system
<envygeeks> SinnerNyx: by that I mean it's not negative
<BTH> Hello, everyone!
<ActionParsnip> johndo: no as the data is decrypted and fully editable by the logged in user
<envygeeks> ActionParsnip: only the user that the folder is encrypted to, not just /any/ user, so your point is moot
<feng_>  I use vim + ctags in ubuntu Linux to browse source code, when there are more than one implement , say ioremap,  the vim just give the first implement , not giving a list of implement like in fedora. Why?
<feng_> can anybody answer my question?
<SinnerNyx> thx envygeeks
<dangbarry> feng_: go to vims freenode channel #vim
<dangbarry> feng_: perhaps they can answer you there!
<ActionParsnip> envygeeks: sure, but an unwitting user may run a script, or a javascript applet may be ran by a user and edit his/her file.
<|newbie|> ciao a tutti
<|newbie|> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Syria> Hello there, I am trying to install Meerkat 10.10 on my desktop using an external hard disk but I get a message that says "unable to find a medium that contains live file system" Md5 is okay ! and I have used usb startup disc creator.
<ActionParsnip> envygeeks: not moot in any way
<pato> hello
<starlon> how can I figure out which device I need to change permissions on so I can use Wireshark to analyze communications?
<ActionParsnip> hi pato
<ActionParsnip> starlon: sudo lshw -C network
<robbmunson> !hi | pato
<ActionParsnip> robbmunson: that was removed, it was deemed too impersonal
<pato> sorry to bother everyone. I got this message on my virtual machine, just now, and I have no idea what it means.
<pato> cifs vfs: rsize 32768 too large using maxbufsize
<pato> I tried to google for an answer, but not many available
<robbmunson> ActionParsnip, showing my age, lol.
<ActionParsnip> robbmunson: yeah I was kinda freaked when I saw it missing too :)
<ActionParsnip> pato: what are you doing to cause the message?
<pato> ActionParsnip: Well, the VM was completely locked up. I had to kill the kvm process and restart the machine. when I checked the console to see if it was back up again I saw that error
<damno> compiz key bindings for commands aren't working.. :-/
<ActionParsnip> pato: mentions rsize https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/810606
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 810606 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "Slow cifs in 11.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<envygeeks> ActionParsnip: every engine that could parse that javascript file has protections that prevent that, even in a home directory.
<pato> ActionParsnip: let me read it.
<damno> compiz key bindings for commands aren't working.. :-/
<gry> damno, did they work before?
<damno> yes
<damno> gry: yes
<gry> damno, when did they stop working?
<damno> right now.. when I tried adding one more
<gry> if you remove it, do they work again?
<Syria> Unable to find a medium that contains live file system ubuntu ! what is this?
<damno> gry: once I add them and try pressing the key nothing happens. once I quit ccsm and open it again the key bindings aren't there.. like nothing was assigned.
<cyphase> how can i install python 2.5.2 on natty alongside 2.7?
<envygeeks> cyphase: you compile your own python and name the binary and all it's folders python2.5
<cyphase> envygeeks, besides that :). preferably a repo..
<envygeeks> afaik python2.5 is dead, everyone is moved to 2.6
<envygeeks> or (rarely) 3
<pato> ActionParsnip: I think I found the case based on that post. I am guessing the windows backend is not playing along sometimes, and the cifs mount has too big of a parameter. I'll see if I reconfigure that mount point and fix the problem. Thank you for your help on this.
<SubjectOne> goodmorning
<linuxuz3r> im out
<liul> hello
<yaboo> I wish to modify the xorg.conf config or what is it now so I can get the extra resolutions on my monitor
<alter> оксана
<johndo> niet
<yaboo> I seem not to have a xorg.conf, is there different way for 11.04
<fr500> yaboo: it's mostly autoconfigured now
<fr500> yaboo: but you can create it anyway afaik
<johndo> I tried it with the bodhilinux fork by doin g X -configure though and it broke the display settings.
<johndo> it went from low resolution to no resolution
<Dopeamin> hello
<flametai1> Anyone know any really good websites for themes? =/
<johndo> opendesktop.org
<gry> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gry> flametai1: ^
<flametai1> Thank you gry :D
<oisgam> hello there
<gry> flametai1: Sure.
<gry> oisgam: Hi!
<oisgam> hey guys i'm new user of ubuntu and i was wondering if there´s any way to get gnome 3 keeping unity?
<Lasers> oisgam: You can't have both.
<milamber> !gnome3 | oisgam
<ubottu> oisgam: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<oisgam> T_T ok ...
<johndo> but if you really like the dock I've had some luck with dockbarx
<oisgam> i got docky and works good with unity
<_NJSDDngddsg> Hello
<_NJSDDngddsg> I am using Linux Mint right now and I think to change to Ubuntu. Should I change to Ubuntu ?
<gry> _NJSDDngddsg: if you like
<_NJSDDngddsg> gry: Mint and Ubuntu areb oth okay. I would change to ubuntu because i have got problems with mints owner
<fr500> mint's owner?
<fr500> as in personal issues?
<_NJSDDngddsg> yes
<gry> _NJSDDngddsg: if you like ubuntu, then change
<_NJSDDngddsg> i like both
<fr500> _NJSDDngddsg: pretty much the same thing mate
<milamber> _NJSDDngddsg: is there a reason to change?
<urlin2u> _NJSDDngddsg, your obviously pining to talk about your problems don't do it here.
<_NJSDDngddsg> milamber: personal problems with clement lefebvre, mint owner, this is the only
<urlin2u> _NJSDDngddsg, this s not a mint anything s=channel stop it.
<_NJSDDngddsg> milamber
<milamber> _NJSDDngddsg: that means no then. in my experience change for change sake is not something to do for anything that matters. come on back if you try ubuntu and have support questions :)
<oisgam> well also i have some issues, and i wanna know how to solve them. once i've configured the compizcube and the compiz effects and all that stuff the loading screen of ubuntu look creeppy and show somo messages but they disapear too fast i can read them
<fr500> _NJSDDngddsg: if you have issues... well then change
<fr500> while there are important differences, for the common user it's all skin deep
<oisgam> i don wanna change i´m the other guy
<sheepherd> so ive got those files on my external hd which are executables. when inside the mounted device they dont have chmod x but when moved to ~ they are. is that some kind of security feature?
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<milamber> sheepherd: what are the filesystems?
<sheepherd> ah! gimme a sec
<milamber> sheepherd: the external is probably fat which doesn't support executable bit
<fr500> sheepherd: what kind of executables?
<fr500> .exe?
<sheepherd> filesystem is fuseblk
<sheepherd> @milaber ^
<fr500> not likely
<fr500> ntfs fat ext3 ext4 are likely
<questionsabout> Hello
<milamber> sheepherd: that is how an ntfs system is reported. to see the fs type, do: sudo fdisk -l
<JoeR1> hello
<sheepherd> fr500, http://goo.gl/1GT40
<questionsabout> I am questionsabout, my prename is questions and my aftername is about, that makes questionsabout(buntu)
<questionsabout> I am questionsabout, my prename is questions and my aftername is about, that makes questionsabout(ubuntu)
<questionsabout> I have got some questions. Can you answer them me?
<iceroot> !ask | questionsabout
<ubottu> questionsabout: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sveinse> What setting controls that windows maximizes if I drag them to the top edge?
<questionsabout> Well i have many questions
<sheepherd> ok so its really ntfs
<questionsabout> so i will asked all of them and number them
<milamber> sheepherd: correct, which doesn't support the executable bit, which is why the files can't/won't show it
<JoeR1> No one needs to remind me that this is NOT the wine room therefore I know this is a long shot but I was hoping someone might have some insight into lag issues I am having with Starcraft Brood War under wine.
<sheepherd> gotta write down that command. having a lot of fun with the CLI atm :)
<questionsabout> 1.) I want to change to Ubuntu. 2.) I alreeady had linux. my pc has a ssd. 3.) i hate the desktop wall of compiz.4.) i need a stable system. 5.) unity is okay if i change the numbers of workspaces form 4 to 1
<milamber> sheepherd: when working with filesystems/mounts, df is another good one
<questionsabout> Which Ubuntu should I use ß
<tensorpudding> questionsabout: you can use natty, and configure compiz the way you want
<sheepherd> milamber, makes sense, ty! you think its a good idea to reformat that drive to ext4? since it would better fit ubuntu and is overall superior afaik
<tensorpudding> questionsabout: no guarantees that it will be stable to your desires though
<questionsabout> yes and do you think !!:!= is not stable qnough
<tensorpudding> questionsabout: but no ubuntu has ever been that stable
<tensorpudding> that i haven't had a bug
<JoeR1> what number is natty? ( god I hate those stupid animal based nick names)
<tensorpudding> 11.04
<milamber> questionsabout: that was really only one question, natty is the current release, but the !lts (10.04) is *generally* considered more stable
<JoeR1> ok
<questionsabout> JoeR!. !":=$
<JoeR1> thanks
<tensorpudding> the lts will lack hardware support for the newest stuff
<questionsabout> JoeR!. 12.04
<milamber> sheepherd: if you want any type of windows compatibility i would leave it as is
<JoeR1> 12? I dodn't know they had a 12 yet
<milamber> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<bullgard4_> '~$ sudo cfdisk' lists 5 partitions with Flag=NC. What does 'NC' stand for?
<questionsabout> yes and do you think 11-10 is not stable qnough
<sheepherd> milamber, ah right... win cant read that. i think about it
<JoeR1> Anyway, I am having some lag issues with Brood War in wine and yes I know about the appdb and #winehq but they were fruitless and this room always has a high population
<milamber> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mickeythemeow> i just installed 11.04
<mickeythemeow> and the gui is .......scary
<mickeythemeow> i'm lost in new gui
<ActionParsnip> mickeythemeow: log off and select Ubuntu Classic as the session
<milamber> mickeythemeow: you can choose 'classic' at login
<questionsabout> mickeythemeow yes the new gui is some really shit
<tensorpudding> mickeythemeow: omg!ubuntu did a guided tour of it
<questionsabout> never seen such a shit before
<tensorpudding> mickeythemeow: let me find the link for you
<JoeR1> mickeythemeow, I didn't care for the mac-ish feel of the gui so I reconfigured
<tensorpudding> !language | questionsabout
<ubottu> questionsabout: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tensorpudding> mickeythemeow: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<mickeythemeow> i changed to classic and now it's better :)
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: hardly mac-ish. The dock in mac os is on the bottom ;-)
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, my dock was on the bottom, I got rid of it in favor of a more MS style
<mickeythemeow> thanks guy brb
<tensorpudding> mickeythemeow: ubuntu 11.10 will not have classic mode, but two different unity modes
<Syria> Unable to find a medium that contains live file system ubuntu  :(
<wsagent> Hi
<JoeR1> anyway, am I getting the cold shoulder on my wine question because it is off-topic?
<ActionParsnip> Syria: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: wine is on topic as it is in the official ubuntu repos
<Syria> ActionParsnip:  ٍSure, I am trying to install it using an external hard disc and used ubuntu usb start up creator.
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, well I have had people bust my hump in this room for asking wine questions so I can never be sure
<fr500> JoeR1: with wine, as a general rule, your mileage may vary
<JoeR1> fr500 - I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<fr500> JoeR1: wine is wonderful, but results are never guarranteed
<fr500> JoeR1: and to your question, define lag
<fr500> ?
<fr500> is it low FPS, or real lag as in high ping?
<JoeR1>  ActionParsnip As I stated before, Yes I did check the appdb and #winehq before coming here
<JoeR1> fr500 - inexplicable frameskip
<fr500> single player or MP?
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: i didn't see that, look when I joined the channel ;-)
<JoeR1> single, I have yet to go bnet
<fr500> what hardware?
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, so many join I couldn't hope to keep track
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: which wine version?
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: then whe
<abhinav_singh> how do you see gnome version in my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> When someone asks, simply inform
<abhinav_singh> err wrong question...how do i see gnome version in ubuntu
<bullgard4_> '~$ sudo cfdisk' lists 5 partitions with Flag=NC. What does 'NC' stand for?
<Tech-1> system monitor
<JoeR1> pentium d (dual core) geforce 9400 2g ddr2
<triplc> hi all
<fr500> JoeR1: well you should be able to run sc at max settings I guess
<sheepherd> so... couple questions left. first off, i cant start banshee anymore. i get following error: http://goo.gl/ZZPOG . i dont see any process running
<fr500> but that's in Windows
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, wine 1.2.3
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: dpkg -l | grep gnome | grep lib     should do it
<fr500> JoeR1: in wine I'd guess there should be a 20-40% performance penalty
<fr500> it's pretty broad
<fr500> and app dependant
<JoeR1> fr500 - that game doesn't even have graphics settings but yes I should blow the req's out of the water that is why i suspect it is a matter of settings in wine
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: uninstall it. Add the wine ppa and install 1.3  it may help
<JoeR1> action - perhaps, one moment
<fr500> JoeR1: even if you do in Windows
<abhinav_singh> okay ActionParsnip
<sheepherd> what could be the issue here?
<sheepherd> i did reboot already
<triplc> must i install pulseaudio to get gnome-settings-daemon to control audio volume (via multimedia keys), ubuntu 10.04 ? i install a slim (no gnome, only settings-daemon) ubuntu but do not know how to get the volume control correctly. i thought that gnome 2 does not require/demand pulseaudio
<fr500> JoeR1: that doesn't mean it will be the same in linux with wine
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: also make sure the app is fully updated
<JoeR1> fr500 - even at an 80% performance drop I should have starcraft licked
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, it is, of that I am certain
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: Your DBus is out of order. may be it helps to start your GUI anew.
<sheepherd> how do i do that?
<bullgard4_> !prefix | sheepherd
<ubottu> sheepherd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<triplc> must i install pulseaudio to get gnome-settings-daemon to control audio volume (via multimedia keys), ubuntu 10.04 ? i install a slim (no gnome, only settings-daemon) ubuntu but do not know how to get the volume control correctly. i thought that gnome 2 does not require/demand pulseaudio
<sheepherd> bullgard4, yep sry :)
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: wine 1.3 may be the ticket. Wine is a strange beast. Also see if cedega or crossoveroffice run it
<milamber> bullgard4_: NC means not compatible with dos or os/2, hope you don't need that  :/
<JoeR1> I suspect that the average person that comes in here asking questions is less tech adept than I often feel as though I am being spoken down to (not in reference to any specific thing said today)
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I am just running updates with apt-get, if that doesn't work I'll go after a clean wipe
<yoymi> hola
<sheepherd> bullgard4, so back to my question... to you mean restarting compiz? im not sure what you mean with GUI
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: could also see if there are vids on YouTube of people running it and ask how they got it going
<sheepherd> bullgard4, *do
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: natty repos don't have 1.3
<bullgard4_> milamber: Thank you for explaining. --  No, fortunately I do not need any DOS or OS/2 compatibility.
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, no, that was also fruitless as any video made recently was concerning Starcarft 2, what with the recent-ish release and all
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: No. I mean restart GNOME if you are using GNOME.
<JoeR1> Action yes they do, one moment - pastebin to follow shortly
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: i'll take your word for it
<ActionParsnip> !find wine
<ubottu> Found: gnome-wine-icon-theme, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, ttf-symbol-replacement-wine1.3, wine, wine1.2, wine1.2-dbg, wine1.2-dev, wine1.3, wine1.3-dbg (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<JoeR1> The following extra packages will be installed:  wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko The following packages will be REMOVED:  wine1.2 wine1.2-gecko The following NEW packages will be installed:  wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko
<Tech-1> sheepherd   just log out and back in, see if that helps, didn't mean to get in between you and bullgard4 , even though he started and didn't finish with you
<sheepherd> bullgard4, ok i'll do that... brb
<sheepherd> Tech-1, ty
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: so it does, the ppa may give a newer build, you'll need to try both to see which works better
<Tech-1> ya np/p
<flametai1> Is there anything like Rainmeter for Linux? o=
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I know, I was just unaware they had 1.3 out, in an unrelated side note - I find it very sad that my internet access takes many minutes to download 34 meg
<questionsabout> Hello i need help
<JoeR1> now reading it as wine 1.3.26
<ActionParsnip> !away > bobJabba-Away
<questionsabout> Can you help ,e?
<ObrienDave_> questionsabout: just ask the question
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip _ I shall return shortly to report either success or failure
<questionsabout> Which ubuntu should i use
<questionsabout> 9.04 or 9.10
<bullgard4_> questionsabout: Ubuntu 10.04
<philipballew> questionsabout, no
<BarBlitz> the one thats most stable and just works
<Tech-1> neither, they don't have support
<philipballew> 10.04 or 11.04
<Tech-1> 10.10
<questionsabout> ok
<questionsabout> but which
<questionsabout> 0.0.04 or 11.04
<philipballew> questionsabout, try 11.04
<ObrienDave_> questionsabout: mostly depends on which desktop you prefer
<questionsabout> unity hate
<Tech-1> he cant prefer ubity, it only started with 11.04
<Tech-1> unity
<ObrienDave_> questionsabout: you don't have to boot into unity
<sheepherd> bullgard4, well a logout didnt help. still the same error
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: Just a moment please.
<sheepherd> questionsabout, you can still use gnome 2 on 11.04
<ObrienDave_> questionsabout: unity is a PITA
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, I told a lie. My version of starcraft was not up to date, I am rectifying this issue as I type.
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: I could not find any report of the same bug in WWW that you have. --  I am using Banshee myself. --  The only recommendation I can give is to try Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 and its new Banshee version. But this is dangerous.
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: I could not find any report of the same bug in WWW that you have. --  I am using Banshee myself. --  The only recommendation I can give is to try Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 3 and its new Banshee version. But this is dangerous.
<sheepherd> bullgard4, ty for looking into it. but you mean 11.11 right?
<graphicscardhelp> How would I burn a video dvd to play in Dvd players in Ubuntu 11.04 Natty?  Devede doesn't seem to be working anymore. The issue is when I go to play it on my dvd player, it gives me an error. So I'm guessing its not burning the iso file right in devede.
<sheepherd> bullgard4, ah typo 11.10 and you already corrected that
<sheepherd> bullgard4, well i dont think it could get worse than not working
<Dogget> Hey guys. I cannot move upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 as ubuntu locks out completely even before I install it.
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: But other programs may not work as well as you have been used to.
<JoeR1> what is the new Ubuntu nick name going to be? octogenarian ocelot? or perhaps odiferous opossum?
<bullgard4_> JoeR1: Oneiric
<Tech-1> lol opossum
<Dogget> What about oval orifice? :-)
<sheepherd> bullgard4, i'll try upgrading banshee separately if possible.
<JoeR1> Dogget, no good, it MUST contain an animal name
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bullgard4_> Dogget: "locks out completely" is no exact description.
<Dogget> Every animal has an orifice right?
<milamber> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FriGiN> im trying to boot from a usb.. no matter what i do i just get a blinking underscore forever. nothing ever happens. thought it was the distro i had but ive now tried 3 distros one not even ubu, any help?
<Dogget> Well I explain Bullguard
<JoeR1> Perhaps Overt Orangutan would be a good name for it
<milamber> !nomodeset | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: What do you mean by "separately"?
<Dogget> I used to have a 4850 ati graphic card and I never had any issue with it. I swapped to a 6850 which is stopping me from installing 11.04. If I swap the 6850 for my old 4850 I can put 11.04, if I put the 6850 back in I can't, even if 11.04 was installed previously using the 4850 card.
<sheepherd> bullgard4, well without switching to 11.10
<Dogget> I would love to upgrade but I can't.
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: you mean usb hard drive or stick?
<Dogget> Not without using the 6850 card.
<FriGiN> stick
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: i'm running off a 16GB stick now
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: DBus is concerend with inter-process communication. You may not be successful with your anticipated test. But it  is worth a try.
<FriGiN> thats what i have. ive had it b4.. i formatted it to move some software and im trying to go back ive never had this problem b4.. its immediately after post. just locks up right there. no data read blink from stick, nothing happens if you let it sit.. hit buttons nothing.
<FriGiN> milamber, reading that page, i could be wrong, but im positive it doesnt apply.. its driver related and ive boot ubu many many times off this pc.. with same image. both 32 and 64 bit
<milamber> FriGiN: just a thought
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: am having same problem with 2TB hard drive. won't boot
<FriGiN> milamber, not chastizing, just getting frustrated.
<FriGiN> i used both unetbootin and yumi multi boot to image the stick..
<sheepherd> bullgard4, hm... my update manager is installing libdbus1.0-cil right now. (new install)
<FriGiN> my ultimate goal is that i want backtrack 5 running i'd love to have ubu multi boot on it tho..
<sheepherd> bullgard4, with apt-get update i could find any updates though... hows that possible?
 * aztek off dulu ya bro all, bos manggil ni.... :-)
<Dogget> Anybody who can help me out with my 11.04 install/upgrade?
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: I had better luck using LinuxPenDrive. Then burned .iso to dvd and installed to an UNformatted stick.
<i42n> What is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Clover> Hello all
<sheepherd> bullgard4, and this is just one package among 10 others which only showed up in the update manager
<Kartagis> !english > aztek
<bullgard4_> sheepherd: Because industrious Ubuntu maintainers every day are improving packages in quality and are delivering them to repositories.
<FriGiN> ObrienDave, dl'n now.
<milamber> FriGiN: do you have a smaller usb stick to try?
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: k
<FriGiN> the 2gb stick shows as 1.87 and its shy of the necessary 2gb for the one image i need.
<FriGiN> ObrienDave, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ?
<ObrienDave> FriGiN: yep
<Tomikasss> good day
<Clover> I'm getting a really odd error on boot "failed to get i915 symbols graphics turbo disabled" and shortly afterwards my screen looks like this http://www.imgjoe.com/x/img0153igi.jpg. Has anyone seen this problem?
<FriGiN> ObrienDave, same ppl that make yumi, but i'll give a go
<bullgard4_> Clover: Please look for it in Launchpad bugs.
<haaalp> is there a way to install ubuntu without removing ALL partitions? :O because i have a ntfs partition where a keep all my stuff that i want to save
<Lasers> haaalp: Make a backup.
<Lasers> haaalp: Buy new hard drives. They're cheap.
<i42n> haaalp: just select at install that you want to keep the windows stuff
<bullgard4_> haaalp: Yes. This is possible.
<haaalp> then how? without buying a new HDD?
<bullgard4_> haaalp: Use the Ubuntu installer program intelligently.
<FriGiN> like i42n said, when installing you can choose to dual boot
<Tomikasss> how to move icons to bottom in ubuntu??
<haaalp> yeah but i dont want to dualboot
<FriGiN> you can regrub and remove the windows partition info in the boot.
<Tomikasss> from left side to bottom
<FriGiN> then kill the /windows for space efficacy..
<Lasers> haaalp: Why don't you want to buy new hard drive? I guess that NTFS partition isn't important if you're about to play with new toys without reading any manuals.
<haaalp> i dont want to buy new ones since i already have 4 that i use! -.-
<Guest3258> I could some assist me, I want to burn a movie to a DVD so I can play it in my DVD player, how would I go about it using Brasero?
<Lasers> haaalp: They all are full? Use one of them for Ubuntu.
<i42n> Lasers: It is possible without buying new hdd, so why spending more money?
<haaalp> yes actually, they are full, this is the only one that's not
<Cyb3rjunk> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lasers> i42n: It's not about money. It's about the data. If you are comfortable losing everything -- and have ZERO backups. It's one of the worst feelings in the world.
<paszo2008> hallo i have question how to enter grub during booting if ubuntu is only operating system ?
<Lasers> paszo2008: Hold SHIFT if you're on GRUB2. (I believe).
<paszo2008> i tried holding shift but with no results
<bullgard4_> !grub2 | paszo2008
<ubottu> paszo2008: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jorick> i installed ubuntu's GRUB on the partition-level (instead of on the disk level). this laptop already had a GRUB on the hard disk level which does things like restoring windows etc… how would i link the two grub's together? how do i get into grub's config?
<paszo2008> yes i am on grub 2
<GrindCrusher> press 'c' when the menu comes up
<Lasers> I think Grub2 is hidden by default (until you hold shift during bootup).
<Cyb3rjunk> Lasers u r right
<gjx> hello everybody
<Cyb3rjunk> but why grub 2 is used in only Ubuntu based distros ?
<i42n> Cyb3rjunk: it isn't
<acerz> has anyone got righ-click to work properly in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> acerz: yes. works fine
<Lasers> acerz: It worked. Could it be your fancy high-tech mouse?
<acerz> I use a click pad (I believe they are called these days)
<acerz> an hp click pad
<acerz> or touch pad
<ObrienDave> click pad???
<Lasers> acerz: What hardware?
<Lasers> !hcl | acerz
<ubottu> acerz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<acerz> my machine is an hp probook and the problem is with its touchpad
<Athenon> Is there any remotely simple way to limit bandwidth for specific users?
<voxcroix> PM me Pls
<FriGiN> wish me luck rebootin
<Lasers> acerz: Specific hardware.
<acerz> it doesn't respond to right click commands and synaptiks doesn't even detect right click button
<acerz> sorry, I don't have specifics now... I'm not with my machine here
<ObrienDave> acerz: button bad? crud under button?
<Lasers> acerz: I'm guessing your hardware is very new.
<ObrienDave> acerz: switch under button bad?
<paszo2008> holding shift during bootup doesnot work :/ - i have installed newest ubuntu on vbox
<acerz> Lasers: it is only a few months old and there is no hardware problem... everything workds well in windows 7 and in windows xp but when I switch to ubuntu, the problem shows up
<Lasers> acerz: Well. Come back in when you're by your hardware.
<ObrienDave> acerz: sounds like driver issue to me
<acerz> must be a driver issuew
<ObrienDave> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Lasers> acerz: Otherwise we can't help much. You lack make/model specs. It's probably xorg issue if it didn't work out of the box fine.
<acerz> so no solution can be foud here?
<acerz> all the others online solve this issue but disable other feaures at the same time
<janhaj> Hello, I have problem with sound, probably pulseaudio. Every 2 minutes, playing music start jumping for 0,5s.. It is annoying.. Do you know, why and fix? Thanks
<DarsVaeda> hi what part of ubuntu is used for the window designs, that crashed somehow and I have an ugly design, I thought it might help if I do "killall xxx" and see if it restarts like with the gnome-panels
<DarsVaeda> oh its called themes
<milligan> I have an apache2 running on my laptop. netstat -nlp indicates that apache is only listening to tcp6 ::80 .. but my ports.conf has Listen ip:80 and ip6::80 .. Any ideas why it's not listening on ipv4 for connections ?
<Lasers> acerz: You don't have your hardware. Usually it take a quick google "ubuntu, touchpad, solved, <your specs>" -- You'll find some good solutions.
<craZZter> Hmm... after doing upgrade to 2.6.38.10 kernel I'm getting "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block". Then shutdown. I can boot in the 2.6.38.8 kernel. Any good suggestions? =/
<jatt> I booted my machine and .bashrc was suddenly empty why?
<jatt> I am using ext4
<jatt> fortunately I had a backup
<abdallah_> hello
<fatih> i cant access ##c channel from here
<fatih> Can anyone help me?
<Cyb3rjunk> type "/leave " and then type "join ##c"
<squig> So I am new to ubuntu from redhat/slackware and others
<squig> I am trying to determine how I get a service to start on boot
<fatih> join ##c
<squig> (seems every linux variant wants to do it differently
<squig> Failrar,  you need to write "/join ##C"
<fatih> Cyb3rjunk, Where will i type this?
<fatih> i am new on Ubuntu and IRC
<Cyb3rjunk> same place where u typed this message
<no-name-> so I'm trying to get Transmission to use an open port and it says it's closed (I've tried 2 different ones that are open on my router, they worked when with my bittorrent client on windows... what gives?
<Cradam> gksudo dhclient eth0  would this work?
<Cyb3rjunk> but it will get u out of here
<fatih> "/leave"
<fatih> join ##C
<fatih> i ve understood
<fatih> but i cant leave
<Cradam> fatih: /part for leaving
<nehru> @search ubuntu 10
<Cradam> nehru: what are you looking for?
<Smiley> urgh
<Smiley> how do i know which "version" of ubuntu I have?
<Smiley> Linux webserver3.uk 2.6.32-31-server #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 19:44:42 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Smiley> as its not mentioned in the version or uname texts... >_<
<Cradam> well its not in that
<Smiley> Linux version 2.6.32-31-server (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 19:44:42 UTC 2011
<Smiley> 4.4.3?
<Smiley> or is that just gcc...
<Smiley> Heh, maybe I should explain.
<Smiley> I'm trying to see what version of OTRS is going to be installed by apt-get.
<stevennt123> I have a Dell Pavilion 8100 with a new hard drive.  I want to install Ubuntu 11.04  The boot sequence has been set but the boot goes into the CD app and not the install.  Any suggestions?
<noc> Hello
<noc> im having trouble whit my ubuntu 10.04 when i start i get an error message telling me "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<noc> how can i revert back to the original default open source drivers for my ATI card ?
<gadgetdevil> Smiley you can run System Monitor
<Smiley> errrr
<Smiley> cmdline?
<Smiley> does it have comdline version?
<gadgetdevil> let me check...
<stevennt123> hello
<thomx> hi. i have only ubuntu installed on my disk. i always get grub menu while booting (i have only three ubuntu options to choose, i don't have windows on this disk). i'd like to have ubuntu automatically botting without disturbing me with grub choice menu - where can i fix it?
<no-name-> so I'm trying to get Transmission to use an open port and it says it's closed (I've tried 2 different ones that are open on my router, they worked when with my bittorrent client on windows... what gives?
<gadgetdevil> cat /etc/lsb-release
<gadgetdevil> Smiley cat /etc/lsb-release
<Smiley> ty
<Smiley> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS"
<Smiley> wooo :)
<Peerke> Can I ask a question about Ubuntu here?
<Cradam> Peerke: ...
<Peerke> I'm running Ubuntu server and have a weird problem with postfix.
<gadgetdevil> no-name-: try using nmap against yourself to see if you have that port open, Transmission may be lying. If you want to be a real pro, try using the netstat utility.
<Cradam> Peerke: have you tried asking the postfix people?
<Peerke> Not yet, but I think it's related to something that is missing within Ubuntu.
<gadgetdevil> thomx: If you have Grub 2 you can edit /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub to update with the new settings
<Peerke> I get the following message in my logging:
<Peerke> Aug 15 10:49:29 vps663 postfix/local[12494]: fatal: unable to determine open file limit
<Neptu> hej someone know how to change the icons in the launcher bar??
<gadgetdevil> Neptu: Right click > Properties
<thomx> gadgetdevil: yes, i have grub2. what option exactly do you mean in /etc/default/grub?
<Neptu> gadgetdevil: does not work...
<Neptu> gadgetdevil: have no properties over the icon i want to change the image...
<gadgetdevil> thomx: you will have to edit that file
<gry> Neptu: right click, properties, click the icon.
<gadgetdevil> Neptu: Is this a launcher to an application?
<gadgetdevil> Neptu: Doesn't apply if it is under a menu, like Applications/Places/System
<Guest3258> I could some assist me, I want to burn a movie to a DVD so I can play it in my DVD player, how would I go about it using Brasero?
<janhaj> Hello, I have problem with sound, probably pulseaudio. Every 2 minutes, playing music start jumping for 0,5s.. It is annoying.. Do you know, why and fix? Thanks
<Neptu> the only options i get is text editor and keep in the launcher
<stevennt123>  I have a Dell Pavilion 8100 with a new hard drive.  I want to install Ubuntu 11.04  The boot sequence has been set but the boot goes into the CD app and not the install.  Any suggestions?
<Neptu> gadgetdevil: 11.04 bar on the left or "launcher"
<noc> i need help whit ATI graphic drivers
<gadgetdevil> thomx: you will probably need to edit the GRUB TIMEOUT field
<noc> how can i revert back to default ubuntu 10.04 graphic drivers if every time i start my ubuntu i get an error telling me "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode "?
<squig> noc how would you normally install your graphics drivers?
<noc> squig: apt-get install gdm
<noc> squig: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Guest3258> I could some assist me, I want to burn a movie to a DVD so I can play it in my DVD player, how would I go about it using Brasero for that?	
<linuxuz3r_> hey guys
<noc> squig: dpkg-reconfigure -a xorg-common
<squig> noc, what happens when you try that?
<noc> but still it wont work, i get some questions and im answering them
<noc> but if i then run glxinfo | grep VGA
<noc> then my output is "error cant open display"
<gadgetdevil> Guest3258: Launch Brasero > Video Project
<noc> squig: "error unable to open display"
<linuxuz3r_> gadgetdevil, what about the folders?
<squig> your in X when you do that?
<noc> squig: normally yes, but im at work now connected remotly whit SSh
<squig> ssh -X ?
<noc> squig: not now but i can do that yes...
<gadgetdevil> linuxuz3r_: What folders?
<squig> glx is going to be 'strange' over an X session
<noc> but still it's low graphic mode,
<noc> i think it's called "vesa" ?
<linuxuz3r_> gadgetdevil, for the folders
<linuxuz3r_> of the video
<Guest3258> gadgetdevil: Ok I have done that, dose it matter what file it is. Dose it have to be Avi or Mkv? The format it's in now is M4v. will that work?
<squig> noc,  i think you should go home and fix it there, you are adding all sorts of hardness trying to run accelerated X functions over an ssh session
<noc> squig: alright im over ssh -X now.
<linuxuz3r_> Guest3258, i think it should be mp2
<linuxuz3r_> mpeg2
<noc> squig: but still i dont think youre experienced enough to help me, i spent over 5 hours yesterday in hope of any kind person help me out of this mess
<linuxuz3r_> if you wanna play in dvd
<noc> all i want to do is to revert back to default ubuntu 10.04 Graphic Drivers
<squig> noc, insulting me aint going to help you that much either :)
<noc> open source drivers.
<noc> squig: im not insulting you im just questioning you,
<squig> apt-get remove your bad drivers, X --configure
<Guest3258> linuxuz3r_: MP2 for a dvd? Sorry are sure? :D
<gadgetdevil> linuxuz3r_: I don't think Brasero can help you to create a complex DVD structure with folders and all
<squig> nuke your xorg file will also do it.
<noc> squig: and how do i know which drivers i have? i dont have any drivers
<noc> squig: the only xorg.conf file i have is xorg.conf.failsafe
<squig> noc, your not experianced to be asking the right questions !
<noc> and if i nuke that it wont do any change.
<linuxuz3r_> Guest3258, do you want it to play on your dvd?
<squig> noc, and thats why you are in low graphics mode
<squig> your X is not configured
<noc> squig: so you mean if i nuke that and reboot the "Low graphic error message will dissaper" ?
<Guest3258> linuxuz3r_: Yes I would like it to play on my DVD player.
<gadgetdevil> noc: If it worked after you first installed, why not backup your data and reinstall?
<noc> you must be kidding i tried that yesterday still it did pop up.
<linuxuz3r_> ok
<noc> gadgetdevil: why do i want to do that, if i can fix it its much more easier and i save time to not do a backup and go a long way of completing my mission?
<noc> squig: i dont think you understand my scenario
<noc> squig: i dont have any drivers installed on my system...
<m_rite> there is an awesome application launcher in unity, can i get that with classic?
<m_rite> with the search bar and all?
<noc> if i remove my xorg.conf.failsafe that stupid error message will occur again
<noc> because it can only boot on vesa.
<noc> i need to know the source of the default ubuntu 10.04 graphic drivers
<linuxuz3r_> Guest3258, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVkdfJ9PkRQ
<linuxuz3r_> whoops
<captain> the drivers come from the kernel
<linuxuz3r_> Guest3258,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9575/how-do-i-use-brasero-to-burn-a-movie-in-dvd-format
<deem> noc: what graphiccard do you use?
<noc> deem: one sec i give you output from lspci | grep vga
<noc> deem: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)
<deem> oh. sry. i don't use ati =)
<noc> deem: that's my graphic card okay, i just want to revert back to default drivers then my mission is completed.
<questionsabout> Hello
<noc> and the solution is defenitly not to nuke the xorg.conf.failsafe
<deem> noc: the default driver is called "radeon"
<questionsabout> My name is questionsabout
<noc> deem: should i try to just dpkg-reconfigure that one ?
<questionsabout> My prename is questions my aftername is about
<m_rite> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/30/Unity3Final.png can i get this launcher in gnome?
<noc> deem: xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<noc> deem: or is it libdrm-radeon1?
<deem> noc: i don't know. as is said. i don't use ati. but i know, that the default driver is the radeon driver
<noc> the xserver-xorg-video-radeon one ?
<deem> dk
<Guest3258> linuxuz3r_: Dude, what the hell dose that have to do with my problem? (  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVkdfJ9PkRQ  )
<linuxuz3r_> not that
<noc> squig: what are your suggestions then ?
<linuxuz3r_> Guest3258,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9575/how-do-i-use-brasero-to-burn-a-movie-in-dvd-format
<squig> noc, your in low graphics mode? there is the menu that says would you like to reconfigure your graphics ?
<noc> squig: i tried that one.. yes nothing happens
<squig> noc, nothing at all happens?
<noc> squig: NO
<noc> squig: nothing, de nada... finito
<questionsabout> My prename is questions my aftername is about
<noc> squig: other suggestions ?
<questionsabout> i am using linux mint should i change to ubuntu
<squig> noc, x -configure, or X --configure
<ultrixx> questionsabout: no you should switch to windows
<noc> dpkg-reconfigure x -configure or X --configure ?
<raven> how to send messages to the notification window?
<linuxuz3r_> questionsabout, i have not played with linux mint but i like ubuntu for easyness of configureation
<linuxuz3r_> configuration
<squig> no, the command is for X
<questionsabout> i like mkint bbut i have got personally problems with his owner
<questionsabout> should i change it ?
<squig> noc man X
<ultrixx> questionsabout: yes, change to windows
<questionsabout> !ops ultrixx
<raven> how to send messages to the notification window?
<questionsabout> someo peartor there
<linuxuz3r_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<questionsabout> ultrixx trolls
<noc> squig: okay my output is this.
<linuxuz3r_> lol
<raven> how to send messages to the notification osd?
<questionsabout> i like mint but i have got personally problems with his owner
<jrib> raven: you can use libnotify-bin
<questionsabout> should i change it ?
<linuxuz3r_> what do you mean by owner?
<questionsabout> clement lefebvre
<rho> i have dual monitor setting with multiple x session. how to make the application startup by default in desire screen.
<noc> squig: http://pastebin.com/7LbQ4FbG output.
<venilsurya> Hey
<venilsurya> What does the directory /var/cache/apt/archives contain?
<questionsabout> venilsurya: downloaded packages from apt-get, nothing important
<linuxuz3r_> ok i dont know what you mean about that
<bugbrains> fatal: unable to allocate any listen sockets on host (null) port 9418
<squig> noc, I asked you to run X -configure
<fatih> Cradam, i quit with /part
<rho> @venilsurya /var/cache/apt/achive contain download deb files for installation frm apt
<bugbrains> git error fatal: unable to allocate any listen sockets on host (null) port 9418
<gry> questionsabout, Just try it, we don't know what is best for you
<noc> squig: my bad, one sec.
<fatih> but i cant log in #cc channel
<gry> fatih: /join #cc
<raven> jrib, ok tnx
<venilsurya> questionsabout, rho: So deleting those won't screw up my remastersys backup, right?
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_: the owner of mint, clement lefebvre, he is the master of mint
<noc> squig: http://pastebin.com/gePzb34N
<fatih> gry: Thx
<gry> yvw
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_: the owner of mint, clement lefebvre, he is the master of mint
<squig> noc is there a server running allready?
<noc> squig: the output there could be because im remotly over ssh.
<noc> squig: yeah at my home, in my room...
<linuxuz3r_> questionsabout, if you like mint you dont have to change to ubuntu
<noc> squig: i could killall X
<noc> or like stopx ?
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_: but he was very rude to me, should i use his system ?? i was very bad to me
<linuxuz3r_> questionsabout, btw what is the lifetime of mint distros?
<squig> noc, you are trying to configure a X Server remotely ? thats not really going to work as I said earlier, I could do it but there is no reason for me to waste a morning explaining to you when you could just go home?
<noc> squig: well im out of work in like 5 hours ~
<ultrixx> questionsabout: try pc-bsd
<squig> noc, I am sure the problem will still be there when you get home
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_: but he was very rude to me, should i use his system ?? he was very bad to me
<noc> squig: but when i come home i should do ctrl alt + f1 and then run sudo X -configure ?
<Cradam> fatih: you were still connected to the server, you hadnt quit
<noc> squig: yes there will be problems when i come home i know that...
<linuxuz3r_> questionsabout, thats just a matter of taste
<squig> noc, you can use a cmd line irc client
<linuxuz3r_> its really up to you
<linuxuz3r_> i have not used mint at all
<noc> squig: im using irssi now.
<noc> squig: doing that from my home PC too.
<squig> noc, good for you
<gigenieks> hi all
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_ i LOVE ! mint, but  i do not love the person
<noc> squig: are you still here in like 5 hours ?
<linuxuz3r_> questionsabout, dont marry
<linuxuz3r_> lol jk
<noc> squig: or can you be kind and give me all the commands i should run so i can make an own note on my Desktop so i know what i should run.
<squig> noc man X start there
<questionsabout> linuxuz3r_ ok thanks
<linuxuz3r_> is mint debian base?
<gigenieks> I still havent resolved my .ISO issue & no one explained me 'bug thing'...
<linuxuz3r_> or own distro?
<gry> questionsabout, Like I already said you have lots of options, including attempts to make peace, ignrore the owner, or pick another distro, and there is nothing other people can help you with other than help with settling things in a distro if they don't work as good as you like
<gigenieks> here is link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824768
<ultrixx> linuxuz3r_: mint is a ubuntu derivate
<linuxuz3r_> oh cool
<gry> questionsabout, So 'should I change to ubuntu?' is just a question of whether you *like* it; if you do, we will take efforts to support you in your experience and get issues resolved if you have any
<m_rite> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/30/Unity3Final.png can i get this launcher in gnome?
<Lasers> m_rite: That's Unity.
<Lasers> Default in 11.04
<m_rite> Lasers: yes. it's just: i want my usual panels and only that launcher
<BlueWolf> Dose anyone know a program use for creating web pages? A simple program for a beginner but the best? Prefribly a program that writes the Html code for you?
<th0r> BlueWolf: kompozer?
<Lasers> Blogger?
<m_rite> Lasers: that launcher is really awesome, better than navigating through menus. i want it. but i don't like how unity handles open tasks so i'd like to have a hybrid of the two. any suggestions?
<Lasers> m_rite: I have no idea because I don't use 11.04. Unity does that? Left side panel. If you want old panels, see !classic
<m_rite> i have the old panels since i log in with classic. i just want that launcher
<Lasers> Then go back to Unity. Don't log in with classic.
<BlueWolf> th0r: Is it user Friendly?
<th0r> BlueWolf: yes, but picky about who it makes friends with
<m_rite> Lasers: with unity comes the whole sidebar icon only ordeal that i don't want
<Lasers> Well, that's part of Unity. It's a compiz plugin.
<Lasers> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ha ha ha, If I agreed with you we'd both be wrong.
<m_rite> Lasers: full circle. i don't want the sidebar, i just want the launcher
<wildbat> is there any tools in ubuntu that can mount/edit WIM  images?
<Lasers> m_rite: You can't win them all.
<m_rite> oh yes i can. i'm pretty sure it's possible
<m_rite> it's linux after all
<questionsabout> gry: shpuld i ignore the owenr
<gry> questionsabout: "Maybe"
<udmurt> Hi! I have problem with flac (sometimes mp3) playing by rhythmbox. When CPU get high load audio stream produce noise and artefacts  until I restart rhythmbox. Anyone knows how to solve it?
<udmurt> Ubuntu 11.04 64
<rho> try banshee! it better than rythmbox
<udmurt> tryed, the same problem
<rho> r u trying amplifing frm the alsa
<rho> i mean sound preference!?
<urgru> News from the "wireless trouble courner": AP is found but 11.04 doesn't want to connect; configurations see: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402087/ and http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402092/
<bjhaid> i have a bash script that runs with bash vas.sh start, if i want it to run as a daemon (run at startup), how do i get that done?
<urgru> wireless does work with different OS on the same machine.
<urgru> wireless card is a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<envygeeks> What OS are you on about that works urgru? If it's Fedora then it's because they backport Wireless updates, for Ubuntu you'll have to wait till 11.10 for Kernel 3
<th0r> urgru: I have had problems getting encryption to work in the past. You might try first turning off encryption to determine if that is the problem
<BlueWolf> Dose any one know what is the best Antivirus for Ubuntu? I move alot of documents into my windows partition and I don't feel a need to expose it to the internet to put an Antivirus on. So I want to scan things before I move it into windows?
<firebird89> hi, how can i apply "convert file1.tiff file1.png" to all files in a directory at once?
<th0r> BlueWolf: clam and clamtk
<urgru> th0r: already did this; i turned off encryption, tried different encryption modes WEP and WPA and none. always the same problem. even when encryption turned off, wcid tells me that authentification failed.
<urgru> th0r: the router also doesnt show a log that the ubuntu tried to log on.
<envygeeks> urgru: please paste.ubuntu.com the dmesg around the wireless connection
<jerriy> Can somebody tell me why I open this page (below) in Firefox I can't open the bbc page but I get an XML error page?
<jerriy> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013y4gm
<bjhaid> i have a bash script that runs with bash vas.sh start, if i want it to run as a daemon (run at startup), how do i get that done?
<jerriy> What does this mean?: "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below"
<jerriy> Why does firefox open a "document tree" text page instead of the webpage?
<BlueWolf> th0r: Thanks, Is it reliable though?
<th0r> BlueWolf: I have used clam on both windows and linux installs for years with no problems. But then again...my web usage is rather conservative
<urgru> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666366/
<envygeeks> jerriy: the problem is with you, I had no problem opening the page, and all browsers have a DOM tree, that is the core of HTML, it's showing yo uthe DOM tree because it has nothing better to show you
<jerriy>  envygeeks: I have no idea what you're talking about
<envygeeks> jerriy: in the end, it's either you or your ISP making a mistake, that page has no display issues
<th0r> urgru: are you using the native linux modules for that card? If so, you might try using the windows drivers via ndiswrapper. While the windows driver decreased the sensitivity of my internal card it did improve the stability of the connection
<jabdennel> Can someone explain to me the difference between aptitude and apt-get? I've heard that there isn't much difference
<Polah> jabdennel: aptitude is a front-end for apt. They do the same thing really.
<jerriy>  envygeeks: No I do know it is me (I have other browsers and it shows the page correctly) so what did I do wrong and (more to the point) what'd I need to do to alter the Firefox (I have already disabled all addons but to no avail)
<llutz> jabdennel: both are different apt-frontends, aptitude has some advantages in solving and removing dependemcies
<obert> how many Rome,Europe are in Europe?
<gry> http://serverfault.com/questions/21105/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-and-aptitude
<gry> jabdennel ^
<sveinse> What setting controls that windows maximizes if I drag them to the top edge?
<envygeeks> jerriy: clear your cache, open up firefox from the terminal and see if it complains and go from there that's all you can do
<jabdennel> ok, just checking. I'm kinda new to using linux so it threw me off when I checked for something online and they were like "Hey, type this in: sudo aptitude etc"
<urgru> th0r : i sticked to the original ubuntu drivers because  they worked before on 11.04. The problem only appeared some days ago.
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ok I have both Installed how do I update them or set them to update? Start with clam.
<obert> i dont get this damn time issue
<urgru> th0r: can you guide me through installing the ndiswrapper drivers?
<llutz> jabdennel: aptitude is debians preferred tool since a while, apt-get is older and more common to all debian-derives. use whatever you like, but you should stay at one tool
<th0r> BlueWolf: run clamtk and in the Help menu you can check for updates
<jabdennel> I'll stick with "apt-get" :D
<th0r> urgru: install ndis-gtk...from there it is a piece of cake
<th0r> urgru: you will need to remove the linux module from /etc/module if you added it there. If you didn't, then you need to blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<obert> i'd edited
<hansliii> hi. got ubuntu 11.04 64bit: sometimes my traffic monitor shows send i am sending data upstream with 5-6 MBit/s but... not possible. what can  i do
<vroom1> there isnt
<jellow> Trying to watch a .avi but it says it's a undf , What can play undf ( Tried mplayer )
<jabdennel> vlc?
<jellow> no vlc does not support it
<obert> /etc/default/rcS UTC=no,set my date/time to be pointed on Rome,Europe, then on the top right clock, i'll see the time with -2 hours, but if i click on the clock, it'll shows the correct time in the larger window
<jabdennel> ahh, I thought vlc did everything :/
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ok I have done that, but what do I do after that? The status says A newer version is available, when I click nothing happens, sorry im lost?
<jabdennel> guess not
<th0r> jellow: are you sure undf is a file type and not 'undefined'?
<Polah> jellow: That stands for undefined, i.e. VLC doesn't recognise it.
<urgru> th0r: sorry, but i'm lost
<th0r> BlueWolf: a newer version of what? If it is the engine or clamtk you are stuck with whatever is in the repos, if it is the antivirus database it should fetch it automatically if you are on the net.
<bjhaid> please I need to get a bash script run at startup it runs when i have bash vas.sh start, but i want it to run at startup what do i do?
<jellow> th0r Polah , Is it corrupt then ?
<jrib> bjhaid: is it ok if it runs when you login?
<janedoe> hey. what are the commands for using rkhunter?
<th0r> jellow: that would be my guess. I have used vlc for years and it has never refused to play an intact avi file
<obert> tips?
<bjhaid> jrib: yes, my machine does not require login to startup
<jrib> !startup | bjhaid
<ubottu> bjhaid: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<zabomber> how do i install .deb files in ubuntu?
<zabomber> dpkg?
<bjhaid> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jrib> zabomber: double click on them.  Why aren't you using APT?
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ya I am on the net all the time, so it will automatically search and Update?
<zabomber> im ssh'ed in
<zabomber> nessus?
<zabomber> security scanner..
<Polah> jellow: No, you'll need packages to recognise AVI files. It's a proprietary format. If you install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should give you AVI support and some other things to boot
<auronandace> !packages | zabomber
<ubottu> zabomber: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jrib> zabomber: use dpkg if you don't mind satisfying the dependencies yourself.  Otherwise, use gdebi.  Make sure this package is meant for your version of ubuntu
<janedoe> does anyone know the commands for rkhunter?
<jrib> janedoe: read its man page?
<th0r> BlueWolf: it won't automatically, but it will when you check for updates. To automatically check when you start up, run 'freshclam' in a shell script at boot
<obert> thanks the same.
<janedoe> well I read it when before I installed it, but I still don't know the commands for using it
<janedoe> *read it before
<jrib> janedoe: the commands are in the man page.  If that's not what you want, ask a more specific question
<ikonia> janedoe: where did you install it from ?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ah sorry what, I'm am a thick person, Could you explaian ?
<janedoe> software center
<jellow> Polah, It's not a new install can play every other file.
<th0r> BlueWolf: explain which part?
<nagg1> Hi, does anyone know why Synaptic is one of the dependencies for Firefox?
<bjhaid> jrib: just did that, anyway i can check if it works or i just need to restart my machine to see if it works?
<BlueWolf> th0r; All, LOL
<Polah> jellow: Have you tried something other than VLC?
<jrib> BlueWolf: you can logout and back in, and it should be executed
<BlueWolf> th0r: How do I tell it to auto update?
<th0r> BlueWolf: check the faq and info at clamav.net
<jellow> Polah, mplayer , totem , all the same error
<nagg1> Hi, does anyone know why Synaptic is one of the dependencies for Firefox?
<zabomber> when I'm trying to wget a file.. it plus the link as the file name? how do i get it to just use the filename?
<Polah> zabomber: -nH flag. I assume you mean it's giving you a directory named after the URL with the file in it?
<zabomber> nah
<zabomber> its doing this
<zabomber> http://downloads.nessus.org/nessus3dl.php?file=Nessus-4.4.1-ubuntu1010_i386.deb&licence_accept=yes&t=f912e63c2fe075caeca6017c6f0979c3
<zabomber> thats the link
<FloodBot1> zabomber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> jellow: Just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and then try again.
<_aaron_> where can I manually download packages
<jrib> _aaron_: why?
<Polah> _aaron_: I believe apt-get and aptitude have options to download packages but not install them.
<BlueWolf> th0r: Can I PM you?
<th0r> BlueWolf: no....keep it here
<jrib> zabomber: try using --content-disposition
<_aaron_> jrib, I need to install packages but on this machine I have no internet access
<jrib> !offline | _aaron_
<ubottu> _aaron_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jellow> Polah, Ye just installed it still same error , Got the file over P2P i'm the only one with the issue odd
<th0r> BlueWolf: three pieces to start with....clam, the antivirus database, and clamtk. Clamtk is just a gui frontend for clam.
<bjhaid> jrib: the bash script didnt run at startup
<_aaron_> jrib, I don't have synaptic only aptitude
<jrib> bjhaid: pastebin your script
<Polah> jellow: Can't help you any more then, sorry.
<jrib> _aaron_: there are other options in ubottu's message, but aptitude can also generate a script (check man page)
<BlueWolf> th0r: Is there no Avg for Ubuntu?
<ne2k> having release-upgraded from maverick to natty, now rhythmbox's musicbrainz cd track database doesn't work (this is a known problem). I was willing to try out banshee as an alternative but it just crashes as soon as I open it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/666382/
<Polah> _aaron_: sudo apt-get download <packages> will download the debs for the packages you list
<jrib> _aaron_: well apt-get can anyway with --print-uri
<_aaron_> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<th0r> BlueWolf: I wouldn't know, and personally wouldn't want it. Things run when *I* say on my computer, not when avg says
<bjhaid> jrib: https://gist.github.com/1146018
<jrib> bjhaid: how did you enter it in the startup dialog?
<bjhaid> jrib: bash /etc/init.d/vas.sh start
<vroom1> zabomber: dpkg -i <file.deb>
<jrib> bjhaid: how are you determining the script was not executed?
<bjhaid> jrib: it should start some servers and they did not start
<paszo2008> hallo - where is now the system -> administration -> services menu ?
<jrib> bjhaid: put something like touch ~/test in there
<jrib> paszo2008: why?
<bjhaid> jrib: where?
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ok what is the best!!!! The very Best Anti-Virus for window? Is it Clam?
<jrib> bjhaid: second line
<Ssn> is there a way to change folder icon to scalable like the default folders?
<th0r> BlueWolf: there is no best
<_aaron_> why is it when I try to install packages from cd that they show up as stalled
<karname> Hi, I upgraded to 11.10 alpha3 from 11.04 but when system wants to boot , I get this error from gurb : symbol not found : 'grub_divmod64_full' , can you help me?
<jrib> !11.10 | karname
<ubottu> karname: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<paszo2008> jrib - how to control what services start on startup ?
<gry> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gry> paszo2008: ^ ?
<_aaron_> jrib, why is it when I try to install packages from cd that they show up as stalled
<jrib> paszo2008: if it uses a sys-v-init-style script, install and use sysv-rc-conf.  If instead it is an upstart script, see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<jrib> _aaron_: "stalled"?  Where?
<janedoe> so I found the right commands and I have 2 warnings, how do I fix that?
<jrib> janedoe: what warnings... what did you type?
<Polah> janedoe: Warnings in what?
<gry> janedoe: tell us the warnings or assume we're psychic
<_aaron_> jrib, yes stalled during installation via aptitude
<bjhaid1> jrib: and what do i do afterwards?
<jrib> _aaron_: pastebin exactly what you see
<jrib> bjhaid1: log out and log back in
<_aaron_> jrib, ok give 5 - 10
<janedoe> /usr/bin/bsd-mailx  and /usr/bin/mail
<jrib> janedoe: you're being too vague.  Pastebin everything
<janedoe> kk
<raven> hi
<gry> hi
<karname> jrib , ubottu : I asked there , but no one answered me ! I googled somethings  about it , someone said you should purge grub , but I can't access to my ubuntu to purge grub , how can I do it ?
<Polah> karname: Boot from a LiveCD and reinstall GRUB
<jrib> karname: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for support with the development version of ubuntu, not this one
<pushkarik> Hey guys. My Firefox5 doesn't show parts of websites where is some pieces of code. Here is screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21756832/scr.png
<pushkarik> How to overcome this? I already tried to turn off plugins/extensions, change mozilla profile, purge firefox...
<raven> evolution only crosses out deleted messages instead of deleting it - what could be wrong?
<fatih1993> How can i open .mp3 extension in Terminal ?
<ne2k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743164 I am experiencing this same bug. Banshee crashes as soon as it is opened on Natty. I tried moving ~/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db.old out of the way but the problem persists
<adreanalink> I installed "flex" with checkinstall, but when I insall "libpcap" (that requires flex), it does not recognize it. What's the issue?!
<jrib> fatih1993: use mplayer for example (there are many options)
<jrib> pushkarik: close firefox, open in terminal, visit page, pastebin terminal output
<fatih1993> jrib: i know that, but i dont want to use Graphical User Interface
<jrib> fatih1993: mplayer is command line...
<nagg1_> fatih1993: mplayer is a terminal command
<fatih1993> oh
<BlueWolf> th0r: Ok what would you recomend?/
<fatih1993> Then, Can you give me more commands?
<nagg1_> fatih1993: just "mplayer file.mp3" to play the file, space to pause/play
<th0r> BlueWolf: that is where we started, isn't it?
<jrib> fatih1993: mpg321
<pushkarik> jrib: has no output. what am i doing wrong?
<ne2k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/668725 found the solution. I have to say that is EXTREMELY CRAP
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668725 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee crash on start" [Medium,Triaged]
<ne2k> how can you have a music player crash if a certain directory is missing? that is just utterly unbelievably rubbish
<jrib> pushkarik: when you say "has no output".  Does firefox actually control the terminal when you run it, or do you just get a new prompt?
<janedoe> so these are the warnings: http://pastebin.com/WqLnifZj
<nagg1_> fatih1993: If you want more terminal-based sound playing programs, just use Google or Wikipedia.
<gry> janedoe, we are not psychic, we also need to see next and previous line - all you see in the Terminal; this information is obviously not enough to understand anything
<gry> janedoe, including what you typed initially, what is your input (not output)
<jrib> janedoe: that's better, now include what you ran and then ask your question with a link to that
<pushkarik> jrib: i get new promt where i can't run bash commands
<jrib> pushkarik: pastebin what you see
<gry> janedoe, include *both* input and complete output
<jerriy>  envygeeks: cleared my cache, opened up firefox from the terminal and run Firefox in safe mode but to no avail (I still get that error page: "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below")
<gry> jerriy, that's odd, try to reinstall firefox, then
<_aaron_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fatih1993> naggl_ and jrip: thanks both of you
<pushkarik> jrib: i just see last command (firefox) and new line with blinking cursor - even if i go to sites it still blinking without any output.
<jrib> pushkarik: that's strange..
<bjhaid> jrib: it didnt work
<jrib> pushkarik: in the past, I've seen this happen because of custom installed fonts.  Did you install any fonts?
<pushkarik> jrib: maybe i need use some flags to get output?
<jrib> bjhaid: be more specific
<pushkarik> jrib: yes, i tried to install some of unusual fonts - i've put them into 'fonts; folder
<jrib> pushkarik: try removing them
<pushkarik> jrib: ok, thanks
<bjhaid> jrib: it just would not startup the servers, and when i run the script, it creates a test file
<jrib> bjhaid: you have to check whether the test file was created at startup or not
<bjhaid> jrib: okay
<janedoe> alright, how do I fix these warnings: http://pastebin.com/wbURBk8V
<Satisfied> anybody know where I can download Firefox 6 for ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !firefox | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<pushkarik> jrib: yes, it works now! thank you
<bjhaid> jrib: the test file was created
<jrib> pushkarik: no problem
<jrib> bjhaid: this means the script was executed
<gry> janedoe, good question
<bjhaid> jrib: any reason why it wouldnt startup the server?
<janedoe> the terminal tells me to check /var/log/rkhunter.log , how do I get there?
<jrib> janedoe: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RKhunter .  The author mentions those warnings are routine on an ubuntu system and suggests reading the faq for rkhunter
<janedoe> ok thanks so far
<DebiansArmy> janedoe: what error all I see is not shared libraries and mail warnings... that is just a log
<bjhaid> jrib: what if i put echo bash vas.sh start in the script would that work?
<DebiansArmy> janedoe: unless something is not working its just a warning
<jerriy> gry: look at the result: https://imgur.com/OtJzA
<jrib> bjhaid: hmm, not sure how that would help.  But I would suggest redirecting stdout and stderr somewhere and seeing what's going wrong.  Actually, you may check if there's anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors first
<adreanalink> I installed "flex" with checkinstall, but when I insall "libpcap" (that requires flex), it does not recognize it. What's the issue?!
<jerriy> Can anybody help me how to access BBC page? >> https://imgur.com/OtJzA
<bjhaid> jrib: i see where the error comes from, i would need to go dump that file in the root folder of my app
<ikonia> jerriy: that's not a web page
<jerriy> ikonia: what's it?
<ikonia> jerriy: XML
<ikonia> jerriy: are you trying to access the BBC player ?
<jrib> bjhaid: not sure what you mean.  But if you know what to do, go for it :D
<jerriy> I'm trying to access the page (it's a page WITH a video)
<ikonia> that's not the page, that's the xml that defines the video
<jerriy> ikonia: but I do have access to the page in other websites so I know that the web address is a white page with a video
<jrib> ikonia: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013y4gm seems to load up as a "normal looking" web page for me though
<ikonia> it's not - it's an XML file
<jerriy> ikonia: that's what I mean :)
<jrib> jerriy: have you tried things like clearing cache?  disabling extensions? firefox safe-mode? new firefox profile?  fresh new ubuntu user?
<jrib> jerriy: ... different browser?
<ikonia> jrib: the page loads fine for me also
<jerriy> jrib: yes I've done' that
<jrib> jerriy: and what were the results in each case?
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: depends on the browser if it loads correctly
<raven> evolution only crosses out deleted messages instead of deleting it - what could be wrong?
<jerriy> ALL other browsers I've already in my system (opera chrome...) show the page normally only firefox is causing me trouble (I suppose it's something to do with how it is set up but the question is WHAT?
<jrib> jerriy: it is unlikely a setup issue if it doesn't happen with a fresh new ubuntu user
<raven> evolution only crosses out deleted messages instead of deleting it - what could be wrong?
<DebiansArmy> Well using firefox no problems ... Now its time to clean firefox up and see if you had added any add-ons that may change page layout...
<jerriy> jrib: what issue is it then?
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: depends on what?
<jrib> jerriy: don't know.  I'd google the error and scroll through the results while you wait
<jrib> s/error/message
<Satisfied> oh thats interesting, so firefox 5 and 6 are not available for ubuntu.  I wonder why that is
<auronandace> !info firefox | Satisfied
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: Done webpage design before not all browsers are set to view all webpages in the exact layout... Try a couple flash websites with different browsers your going to get a different layout
<ubottu> Satisfied: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
 * jrib has firefox 5 in ubuntu...
<bjhaid> jrib: i see where the error is, i do not need to do it with root permission, anyway this can be done so i do not get it done as root?
<jrib> bjhaid: can you show me the error?  Your script isn't being run as root unless you are logging in as root
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: you didn't happen to invert colors by pressing alt+n???
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: but what is making OTHER people's firefox (I assume some of you here have that) not blocking the page
<Satisfied> ya but why have they made it so difficult to install?  linux not good enough to run the latest versions in a stable way?
<jrib> jerriy: if you have natty-updates or natty-security repositories (which you should), you will get firefox 5 through update manager
<bjhaid> jrib: /etc/init.d/vas.sh: line 7: rackup: command not found
<bjhaid> /etc/init.d/vas.sh: line 8: rails: command not found
<bjhaid> jrib: i get this same errors when i try sudo bash /etc/init.d/vas.sh start
<gry> jerriy: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013y4gm works for me, can you try to reinstall firefox and/or a new profile? http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Managing-profiles
<jrib> bjhaid: easiest way is to just give the full command
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: I have not inverted the colors
<jrib> bjhaid: /usr/bin/whatever/rackup
<andiolsi> hi, how can i include "universe" besides "main" in the initial debootstrap process  (i want to auto-install "mingetty" when calling debootstrap)?
<jerriy> jrib: it's Lucid lynx (long term release)
<bjhaid> jrib: i dont understand you?
<hamub> guys how do i populate Qtablewidget in pyqt4
<jrib> bjhaid: replace "rails" with the path to rails and "rackup" with the path to rackup.  You can obtain the path for COMMAND by using « which command »
<jrib> jerriy: sorry, wrong nick
<bjhaid> jrib: i have changed the privileges of the file, so i think that's the problem, i think i need to remove those privileges
<jrib> Satisfied: if you have natty-updates or natty-security repositories (which you should), you will get firefox 5 through update manager
<daserfost> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jerriy> gry: Is "nuking" the only option? I thought it was a simple question of tweaking some about-config or userchrome file or something
<jrib> bjhaid: by the way, /etc/init.d isn't really the right place for a script you're executing through startup manager
<stevennt123> Install CD goes into Live instead of Install selection
<bjhaid> jrib: where should i put it?
<jrib> bjhaid: I'd suggest ~/bin
<andiolsi> --components=main,universe works
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: I don't know what u changed or what has changed for you ... jrib gives a solid answer that your browser could have updated to firefox 5... Mine keeps asking to update... But I'm not a beta tester or having any desire to mess with all of linux in this transition from grub to grub 2 to linux 3.0 there are lots of bugs system wide.... Slackware users may be the only safe users right now...
<DebiansArmy> ...as long as they dont do updates
<bjhaid> jrib: i would require root privileges to access /bin
<hamub> guys how do i  register my nickname
<jrib> bjhaid: no, ~/bin.  The ~ means: /home/bjhaid
<jrib> !register | hamub
<ubottu> hamub: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: I do have upgraded to FF 5 (despite the official Lucid firefox still being 3
<bjhaid> jrib: thanks, let me try again and see if it works
<gry> jerriy: that is in no way a wise thing to do when things are borked - the default setup allows to view the page properly; you may need to run ``firefox -safe-mode' and see if the page loads then assuming you close Firefox entirely before doing that. If the safe mode does not help, you will need to reinstall Firefox (aptitude reinstall firefox) and re-try; then try the new profile like...
<gry> ...described at that page.
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: but FF3 is ancient ;-(
<beginner> hai, is there any software that I can use
<jrib> beginner: many :D
<beginner> ops
<beginner> sorry - lol
<szal> beginner: >60k packages available for *buntu :P
<beginner> is there any application that I can use that will let me enforce how long a user can login into the system ( I am talking about ssh)
<beginner> as example - I want them to be disconnected from the system after 1 hour
<jerriy> DebiansArmy: everything else works fine in FF5 except this :P (besides I have to remove other non-ff software and "downgrade" in order to install a firefox 3
<farhad2161> in ubuntu server on my VMware,i can ping my ip "192.168.1.3" and router ip "192.168.1.1" and also mtr google,but i can not ping google  and using apt-get to install apps.
<jrib> beginner: just to be clear, you don't mean idle time of 1 hour, you want them logged off after 1 hour even if they are working on something?
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: In what way, people run raids and have different video card support and needs not everyones system is the same... clean cache or reinstall firefox... I usually just reinstall programs that is the reason I do backups to cdrws or external hard drive... This is the price we pay to play.... I like the fact linux ubuntu, fedora, arch linux and rest of the linux community upgrades you...
<jerriy> gry: firfox safe mode changes nothing
<DebiansArmy> ...always get a few surprises...
<beginner> yup - not idle time which can be done with TMOUT
<gry> jerriy: ok - what version do you have?
<jrib> jerriy: can you confirm that this happens on a fresh new ubuntu user?
<jerriy> jrib: what you mean "fresh"? I use ubuntu since 2008
<jrib> jerriy: create a new user and test there
<_aaron_> jrib, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLx5dvj8CDg
<jerriy> gry: ff= 5.0
<thebrasse> Hi! How do I create a Ubuntu installation USB stick of I don't have Ubuntu? Do I just dd it onto the device or do I need to do something else? Any links?
<gry> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jerriy> gry: ubuntu = Lucid
<Polah> thebrasse: Use unetbootin
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: In 18+ years since I have been using linux has there never been a moment they aren't upgrading and adding better features...
<gry> jerriy: ok, well, it works for me in fx 5.0. you may need to do a reinstall like I mentioned earlier
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: do update
<beginner> anyone knows any such application?
<DebiansArmy> jerriy: apt-get update
<DebiansArmy> beginner: for what???
<farhad2161> in ubuntu server on my VMware,i can ping my ip "192.168.1.3" and router ip "192.168.1.1" and also mtr google,but i can not ping google  and using apt-get to install apps.
<beginner> is there any application that I can use that will let me enforce how long a user can login into the system ( I am talking about ssh not GUI)
<beginner> and also, I don't mean idle
<DebiansArmy> beginner: router will allow you to set times not sure about home router...
<beginner> I want on the host - not router
<beginner> disconnect/logoff
<DebiansArmy> beginner: you can set samba or server to disallow access, but logoff not sure were to go with this idea
<blinkiz> Hi. I have a PDF file that I need to zoom more than 400% that evince can handle. Any recommendation?
<yourmomlovesme> Try xpdf, blinkiz?
<beginner> that is not what I need, but thank you anyway =)
<bjhaid> jrib: it did not work, how about if i want it to open a terminal and run a command, how can i get that done?
<DebiansArmy> beginner: understand completely
<urgru> I keep fai ling establishing wireless connection on ubuntu 11.04; PRO/Wireless 3945ABG; windows drivers installed; encryption and ap all tested.
<blinkiz> yourmomlovesme, ok, I try
<jrib> bjhaid: you replaced "rails" and that "*rack*" command with full path
<jrib> bjhaid: ?
<haaalp> ok since it's dead in ubuntu-beginners channel i'll ask here. If i choose to install the boot loader on /dev/sda1, will that affect my ntfs partition that i dont want deleted?
<iceroot> haaalp: not sda1, use sda
<yourmomlovesme> xpdf and gv show up in my graphics folder under applications
<jrib> _aaron_: you are getting some errors about some (debconf?) file being used by another process.  Kind of strange, but you need to figure out why
<blinkiz> yourmomlovesme, get "Segmentation fault" when trying to open the file with xpdf
<iceroot> haaalp: the bootloader goes to the device /dev/sda and not the partiton /dev/sda1
<bjhaid> jrib: have a look @ line 4 of my code https://gist.github.com/1146018
<yourmomlovesme> Try gv
<ultrixx> v
<DebiansArmy> blinkiz: take a screenshot and use gimp to get beyond 400+
<haaalp> ok, but wont that delete my ntfs partition? :O
<jrib> bjhaid: yes, I am looking
<shLONG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-bVOxD7aYo
<bjhaid> jrib: that changes dir to where rails s and rackup commands should be run
<blinkiz> DebiansArmy, Yeah, tried that. Converted the pdf to png and started to zoom. But the text is not rendered so it's just fuzzy
<jrib> bjhaid: if you mean, that should sort out your path issues, it won't.  If you really don't want to use the full path, then you need to change "rackup" to "./rackup" and "rails" to "./rails"
<_aaron_> jrib, ok thanks but i'm going to try something different it's been too long since i've used linux not since 5.04
<jrib> _aaron_: ok
<haaalp> iceroot: wont that delete my ntfs partition that i want to keep? :O
<bjhaid> jrib: rails s, and rackup and not files but commands to start up servers
<CMoH> is boost-1.41 (development) available somewhere for ubuntu natty?
<bjhaid> jrib: /home/abejide/vas/vas/vas.sh: line 6: ./rackup: No such file or directory
<bjhaid> /home/abejide/vas/vas/vas.sh: line 7: ./rails: No such file or directory
<yourmomlovesme> blinkiz, sudo apt-get install gv
<jrib> bjhaid: give the full path then.  Type "which rails" now and replace "rails" in your script with the output.  Do the same for "rackup"
<jrib> bjhaid: or are these some sort of aliases?
<Polah> haaalp: No, it'll write over your Windows bootloader (if it's still there and which you don't want to keep) with GRUB.
<blinkiz> yourmomlovesme, tried gv, but I can not understand how to zoom
<yourmomlovesme> Do you see where it says 1.000?
<jrib> haaalp: windows is on /dev/sda1?
<blinkiz> yourmomlovesme, yes
<yourmomlovesme> Click on that and scroll down to 4 or more.
<blinkiz> yourmomlovesme, I installed Adobe Reader. I can not zoom up to 6400%
<haaalp> jrib: it was, i've formated the C: partition and made it into an ext4
<blinkiz> :)
<yourmomlovesme> You can do 8 or 10 in the gv default
<jrib> haaalp: ok
<Polah>  haaalp: What exactly are you trying to do?
<haaalp> so now i have like, /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5, and /dev/sda5 is the one i dont want deleted when installing ubuntu... Because i keep all my personal/private stuff there.
<bjhaid> jrib: adding which rails and which rackup did not work
<Polah> haaalp: /dev/sda5 won't be touched unless you tell something to do so
<piksi-_> any parental control apps for ubuntu (restrict computer usage time)? timekpr is no longer developed and gnome nanny is far from stable
<haaalp> Polah: ok so i should choose "/dev/sda ATA WDC3200AAJS-6 (320.1 gb)" and the ntfs drive wont be changed? :) just need to make sure, because if that get's deleted my whole life will be xD
<Polah> haaalp: Are you on the ubuntu installer just now?
<yourmomlovesme> Backup your important files, haaalp
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: That is a great time on gv or Gsview thanks :) learned something new today
<haaalp> yes, i have chosen the "Something Else" option, and dont know which to choose now, and i would back it up if i could mount the drive but i can't "/
<nmepntgrm> haaalp, i think you can mount it
<emph> Hi there, I cant seem to get KMS to turn of properly. Tried all possible combinations of boot options (radeon.modeset=0, nomodeset, etc) even tried text which did not work. How should I go about and install Ubuntu with a black screen?
<nmepntgrm> mount /dev/sda /mnt
<yourmomlovesme> I only know about gv because I've been messing around with a live usb today and needed pdf viewers
<DebiansArmy> time = tip
<yourmomlovesme> experiment experiment ;)
<haaalp> i know i can mount it but i get the error: daemon is inhibited" :S and i've been searching google without finding a good answer
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: Always the best Idea... ;)  That is the reason I don't post questions here I go to ubuntu forums and search around for apps
<wildbat1> haaalp: exit gparted first
<haaalp> i'm not even in gparted o.O
<haaalp> lol, i opened gparted again and closed it then it worked xD
<yourmomlovesme> DebiansArmy: I run BackTrack 5 off of a flash drive.  I Scroogle what I want to know.  I tend not to ask questions.
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: Haven't seen to many terminal commands here anymore wonder if grub2 and udev are eliminating hardware issues...???
<questionsabout> hi
<questionsabout> i need help
<MindSpark> hi, is there any way I can edit my fstab before mounting any partition?
<yourmomlovesme> DebiansArmy: Ubuntu is slowly getting to the point where anyone can use it.  I find Mint pretty friendly for all that.
<MindSpark> there is one webdav mount point I obviously misconfigured, and therefore, the system locks up on boot
<questionsabout> i need help
<yourmomlovesme> questionsabout: Then ask.
<mgolisch> MindSpark: boot in recovery mode?
<mgolisch> MindSpark: or boot a livecd
<nmepntgrm> MindSpark, you can use live cd to edit fstab
<ThinkT510> questionsabout: we can't help if we don't know the problem
<questionsabout> i am still using mint
<MindSpark> is there any other option?
<questionsabout> i like it but i have personnaly problems with the mint owner
<MindSpark> my CD-rom's not working
<Cyb3rjunk> shoot it..
<nmepntgrm> MindSpark
<makara> where can i discuss motherboard issues?
<nmepntgrm> do you have flash dirve?
<MindSpark> I could find one
<questionsabout> i am still using mint
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: That is generally what I tend to run is Linux Mint because of the intelligent desktop even though most people don"t realize that  I can run any ubuntu code on mint
<ThinkT510> questionsabout: this is ubuntu support
<questionsabout> i like it but i have personnaly problems with the mint owner
<yourmomlovesme> questionsabout: That's not a question.
<questionsabout> shpuld i change to ubuntu or can i use mint although problems
<nmepntgrm> MindSpark, you can use Damn Small linux
<nmepntgrm> boot it in flash drive
<MindSpark> nmepntgrm: alright, I'll give that a shot
<MindSpark> thanks
<jrib> questionsabout: try both and use what you like... why are we still discussing your issues with mint in #ubuntu...?
<yourmomlovesme> questionsabout: Get a flash drive, go to pendrivelinux.com and try out different distributions
<ThinkT510> questionsabout: what on earth does your relationship with another human have to do with what distro you use?
<Cyb3rjunk> nmepntgrm: i would recommand Puppy over DSL
<questionsabout> thinkt510 he is owner and master of linuxmint
<questionsabout> thinkt510 he is leader
<ThinkT510> questionsabout: and..
<jrib> questionsabout: this isn't relevant to ubuntu, please take it elsewhere
<nmepntgrm> Cyb3rjunk, thanks for recommending
<questionsabout> ok thanks
<unfuquitable> anybody find a good media center for 11.04
<Cyb3rjunk> It's ok
<ultrixx> questionsabout: go switch to windows and leave this channel alone
<questionsabout> no
<envygeeks> ThinkT510: apparently a lot, do some research about the name behind Debian ;)
<Myrtti> ultrixx: when helping, be helpful...
<Cyb3rjunk> questionsabout use personal message
<Pici> unfuquitable: xbmc is pretty good, although it does have its own quirks.
<yourmomlovesme> DebiansArmy: I like BackTrack.  I'll like it more once I figure out all its goodies.  Most distros use Ubuntu these days because they're getting all the hardware support.
<ultrixx> Myrtti: he is trolling for a long time now
<questionsabout> and whats the best UBUNTU !!!!9.04 or 9.10
<Myrtti> ultrixx: don't make it worse then
<unfuquitable> how do i get it for this i can't find a working ppa.
<jrib> questionsabout: 10.04 for LTS, 11.04 for latest stable
<envygeeks> 9.10 was so buggy, I absolutely despised the 9 point days
<Cyb3rjunk> yourmomlovesme : bt 5 is good
<yourmomlovesme> questionsabout: Do you have any real questions - or are you a troll or 12 years old?
<ultrixx> i can't believe you feed this troll
<questionsabout> jrib: i do not need rockstable but i want stable and enw
<questionsabout> new
<coz_> questionsabout,   10.04
<questionsabout> for daily usage
<questionsabout> e
<questionsabout> ok
<questionsabout> ok
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: Agree, but Ubuntu and Debian have had to backtrack on ideas such as sysv-rc.conf... My worry is there getting to big to fast
<HenrikJ> Hi, Anyone know  - can I transfer private ssh and gpg keys to a new computer or are they dependant on hardware ?
<questionsabout> no henrikj
<sipior> HenrikJ: move them anywhere you like.
<Pici> HenrikJ: yes you can trasfer them, no not dependent on anything
<Cyb3rjunk> DebiansArmy: yea, anyway which version of Backtrack u use ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<envygeeks> questionabout: you can also backport from 11.10 using prevu, like I always backport the latest metacity from the latest ubuntu into 10.04 so I can run the latest upated themes
<yourmomlovesme> DebiansArmy: Once more developers figure out that they can actually sell software through Ubuntu the issues won't be as bad.
<jstoone> Hi guys, Im playing around with Wireshark, because I'm writing an article about network security I would like to analyse some packages that I got from Wireshark. Now that I've started and have been "captureing" for a while. I just want to know what to export it as, so that I can re open it
<questionsabout> i need kernel 2.6.33 at least in 10.04
<questionsabout> i need kernel 2.6.33 at least in 10.04
<DebiansArmy> Cyb3rjunk: Not me that would be yourmomlovesme I am Still 2 distro's from finishing all major distro's ... I got Slackware and Gentoo left...
<Kreative`> questionsabout, if you want to be taken seriously, ask your question decently, without spamming as for your question
<yourmomlovesme> jstoone: Use BackTrack 5 for network analysis.  It has a lot more than just Wireshark and it's all built in.
<HenrikJ> questionsabout, sipior , Pici, thx -  great to know :-)
<Kreative`> You can use a program called KernelCheck
<Kreative`> It'll compile the latest kernel for you.
<questionsabout> i need kernel 2.6.33 at least in 10.04
<questionsabout> can i install it by linux-image-lts-backport
<yourmomlovesme> I like Mint for most things, but I'm still mainly a 7 user.
<Cyb3rjunk> DebiansArmy: how is gentoo ?
<questionsabout> debiansarmy:
<questionsabout> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> yourmomlovesme: Again: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. If you want to chat, feel free to join the rest of us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjhaid> jrib: when i specify the full path for rails and rackup, it returns error since they both do not run with root privileges
<m_rite> can i make a launcher start the applicatin in fullscreen?
<jrib> bjhaid: what error?
<bjhaid> /home/abejide/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/dependency.rb:247:in `to_specs': Could not find rack (>= 0) amongst [minitest-1.6.0, rake-0.8.7, rdoc-2.5.8] (Gem::LoadError)
<bjhaid> 	from /home/abejide/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/dependency.rb:256:in `to_spec'
<bjhaid> 	from /home/abejide/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9.1/rubygems.rb:1182:in `gem'
<bjhaid> 	from /home/abejide/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p180/bin/rackup:18:in `<main>'
<FloodBot1> bjhaid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> bjhaid: are you saying your script needs to be run as root?
<DebiansArmy> Cyb3rjunk: we are going to have to go off topic or get a boot
<yourmomlovesme> Pici: Mint and BT5 both use Ubuntu.  If that's off-topic then I don't know what the topic really is.
<questionsabout> i need kernel 2.6.33 at least in 10.04
<bjhaid> jrib: i am saying it doesnt require root privilege, it should be run as an ordinary user
<Kreative`> questionsabout, re-read my above statement.
<jrib> bjhaid: and how did you run them?
<Kreative`> Use KernelCheck, it'll automatically update you to 2.6.39
<bjhaid> jrib: i run them as rails s (from terminal, without sudo)
<Kreative`> And soon 3.0
<jrib> bjhaid: ok so that's being run as your user, not root
<bjhaid> jrib: once sudo is added it wouldnt run
<jrib> bjhaid: I didn't say to add sudo
<bjhaid> jrib: i never added sudo
<jrib> bjhaid: I am confused.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bjhaid> jrib: i dumped the file in /usr/bin, and that path requires root permission to execute files
<jrib> bjhaid: no it doesn't
<bjhaid> and when i dump the file in my home folder, it would return error (file not found)
<jrib> bjhaid: pastebin what your script currently looks like
<DebiansArmy> yourmomlovesme: don't bother trying they don't get Debian or linux understanding just go offtopic
<usr13> bjhaid: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> Yes, let us see your script
<bjhaid> usr13: https://gist.github.com/1146018
<bjhaid> jrib: https://gist.github.com/1146018
<sweet> now iam using greenstone in linux but i coudnt open the collection is there any one to help me?
<jrib> bjhaid: and what happens when you execute it now?
<bjhaid> usr13: What i am trying to achieve is that with my current script, once i type bash /vas/vas/vas.sh start it starts 2 servers, and i need that script to run at start up
<usr13> bjhaid: ls ~/vas/vas  #In a terminal, and show us what it says.
<usr13> or tell us
<usr13> bjhaid: But first, find out if it works.  If it does not work, fix it.
<bjhaid> usr13: i just added that to the gist, and that script works, getting it to run @ startup is the issue
<jrib> bjhaid: you must have something in your bashrc that modifies script behavior
<usr13> bjhaid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<bjhaid> jrib: i did chmod u+x on my script
<sweet> now iam using greenstone in linux but i coudnt open the collection is there any one to help me?
<bazhang> sweet, in linux? what is greenstone, and what version of Ubuntu
<jrib> bjhaid: pastebin « env » output from your shell now.  Then add « env > ~/test » to your script and pastebin what it says after startup
<jrib> usr13: he wants to run it as his user
<systemclient> given that my package was accepted into debian unstable, what do I have to do to get it into ubuntu?
<jrib> systemclient: wait :P  (or go to #ubuntu-motu)
<usr13> jrib: O, I see.
<systemclient> jrib: wait until 11.10?
<bjhaid> jrib: should i paste the result of env?
<jrib> systemclient: depending on when your package entered unstable, you may need to take action to guarantee it is in 11.10
<jrib> bjhaid: both results,  yes
<systemclient> jrib: it entered a couple days ago
<jrib> systemclient: I don't know the specifics, #ubuntu-motu is very helpful though :D
<systemclient> jrib: I already asked there. ty
<usr13> bjhaid: Are you running GUI, if so, yu can create bin of your own,  mkdir ~/bin  Put your script there, and add it to the list of startup apps.
<jrib> !packaging | systemclient
<ubottu> systemclient: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> systemclient: that NewPackages link may or may not be helpful too
<bjhaid> urs13: let me give that a try
<usr13> bjhaid: May also want to add ~/bin to your path, but if you use the full path, it's not necessary.
<systemclient> jrib: thanks for all the info. The package itself is all done in debian now, I just want to know when and how it will come to ubuntu. But I'll ask that in motu
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Gentoo64> it means its not there
<astraljava> Tetracomm: ppa-name should probably be a real PPA name?
<astraljava> I doubt there's one like that.
<astraljava> Also, user.
<bjhaid> jrib: i log out and logged in got this error, though i just pasted the env > ~/test @ https://gist.github.com/1146018
<jrib> bjhaid: I need you to put that in your script
<sweet> is there any one who is familar with greenstone in linux please iam in trouble  can you help me?
<Tetracomm> Thank you astraljava.
<Tetracomm> i removed it.
<bazhang> sweet, what version of ubuntu, what is greenstone
<jrib> bjhaid: alternatively, you may consider whether your interactive bash terminal is setup for ruby differently than your non-interactive terminals.
<BluesKaj> bjhaid, this page may help, http://bashshell.net/shell-scripts/creating-startup-scripts-with-bash/
<bazhang> sweet, please answer my question
<jrib> sweet: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<usr13> Tetracomm: If you look at the path, you find that it is an example.  The /user/ppa-name/  part.  You see?
 * jrib did not see bazhang there :P
<Tetracomm> usr13: Yes.
<bjhaid> jrib: i put it in my script, check the result @ https://gist.github.com/1146018
<sweet> bazhang:ubuntu10.04 and greenstone 2.83
<bazhang> sweet, what is greenstone
<jrib> bazhang: your script doesn't have any mention of "env" in it :/
<jrib> erm
<jrib> bjhaid: your script doesn't have any mention of "env" in it :/
<bazhang> jrib, heh tab fail
<sweet> bazhang:digital libarary
<bjhaid> jrib: i didnt paste the script all over, just edited what i had online, i edited it locally
<bazhang> sweet, whats the actual question
<jrib> bjhaid: and then you pasted the contents of test?  Right after startup without writing ot it?
<bjhaid> jrib: i ran the command and pasted it
<jrib> bjhaid: I need you to have "env > ~/test" in your script, have the script run at startup, pastebin the contents of "test" without running anything
<bjhaid> jrib: but after restart i had this error in xsession-errors, bash: ~/bin/vas.sh: No such file or directory
<sweet> bazhang:just the problem is i was using the softwrae but now i coudnt open and creat  any collection ?
<rileyp> HI Do I need alsa oss for sound in firefox?
<bazhang> sweet, where was greenstone installed from?
<jrib> bjhaid: does  ~/bin/vas.sh exist?
<osmosis_paul> Somebody here has used remote JMeter tests????
<bjhaid> jrib: yes
<jrib> bjhaid: in startup manager, do not use "~"
<rileyp> speaker test -c 6 works but sound in firefox or vlc    I'm stumped
<sweet> bazhang:you mean
<bjhaid> jrib: what do i use?
<jrib> bjhaid: /home/whatever
<bazhang> sweet, pardon?
<bazhang> sweet, is this from synaptic package manager? Ubuntu software center? or some 3rd party software
<sweet> 3rd party softawre
<sweet> bazhang:3rd party softtware
<bazhang> sweet, ask their support forums, read their documents
<sweet> k
<sweet> bazhang:can you tell me any midea converster
<rileyp> I have sound over hdmi working in myth and xbmc and speaker test -c 6 works  and I have a .asound.rc Do I need alsa oss as well?
<coz_> rileyp,  are there any issues with sound at all?
<rileyp> coz yes no sound in firefox or vlc
<bjhaid> jrib: error again bash: /home/abejide/bin/vas.sh: No such file or directory
<usr13> rileyp: does sound work from other apps?
<jrib> bjhaid: then the file does not exist
<Orwell> Anyone understand LFI vulnerability?
<coz_> rileyp,  ah   ,,, in vlc go to Tools preferences Audio  Output mode and change it there
<thrillERboy> Hi, How to disable touchpad while typing? I have this feature in my touchpad, it works in windows 7, but doesn't work in Ubuntu, Pls Help
<Orwell> I have a question about using a null char
<Pici> Orwell: ##security might be a good place to ask.
<coz_> rileyp,  in firefox I am not sure unless you dont have flash installed
<rileyp> I have even set in vlc my device and stilll no sound   and yes I have dolby true hd working in mythtv and every other format know to man and beast
<Orwell> Ah.. okay
<jrib> !synaptics | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Orwell> I have to register to enter?
<subz3r0> does anyone know how i can get nautilus to search for invisible files? even with ctrl+h then ctrl+f wont work, hidden files wont be listed...
<thrillERboy> thanks jrib
<Pici> Orwell: looks like it.
<usr13> rileyp: Test:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   #Ctrl-c to stop it.
<Pici> !register | Orwell
<ubottu> Orwell: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest27780> Hello. I am completely new to Linux and have just installed XUbuntu. I must say that it seems to be a great operating system and works just fine on my eePC.
<subz3r0> ofc i can use the shell, but thats not what i want...
<usr13> Orwell: no
<Pici> usr13: yes.
<jrib> Guest27780: welcome
<usr13> Pici: I thought he was talking about here.
<subz3r0> Guest27780, do /nick yourname, like /nick superman :)
<Pici> usr13: clearly not ;)
<rileyp> Sound in firesfox was working and then it stopped yesterday and does no longer want to play ball
<luxguy> like this? :-)
<usr13> rileyp: But do you have sound at all is the question.  Did you test to see?
<rileyp> usr13 bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<usr13> rileyp: Ok, there you go.
<rileyp> groups
<rileyp> dad adm dialout cdrom audio video plugdev admin mythtv sambashare lpadmin
<coz_> rileyp,  what happened between firefox working and not working?  did you install anything new? configure something differently?
<subz3r0> luxguy, welcome to the party :)
<usr13> rileyp: Have you added a new user?
<subz3r0> luxguy, btw. im using ubuntu on my eeepc(11.04 - natty)
<ericP> any ideas why the network widget in my gnome-panel sometimes stops responding?
<luxguy> Have to say that up to now I did not encounter any driver issues and XUbuntu just looks amazing.
<ericP> usually accompanied by a network hiccup. `gnome-panel --replace` sometimes fixes it but not e.g. this time
<sweet> bazhang:please tell me i coudnt install it ffmepg?
<usr13>  rileyp grep audio /etc/group
<usr13> Do you see your user name there?
<subz3r0> luxguy, yep, almost everything just runs out of the box. Only some FN-Keys wont work for me like in windows
<rileyp> coz_ am the user dad no changes was using grooveshark and it just stopped  ... I havent been changing config settings system has been solid.
<rileyp> usr13 audio:x:29:mythtv,dad
<usr13> rileyp: Which user are you logged in as now?
<luxguy> You are right, FN keys do not work at all. Also I noted that the battery life time is half than on Windows XP.
<rileyp> usr13 dad@ion2:~$
<theadmin> luxguy: Not if you configure powermanagement properly
<theadmin> luxguy: And many fn keys do work usually, like volume, brightness, touchpad enable/disable, wi-fi enable/disable...
<theadmin> luxguy: Those always work for me
<usr13> rileyp: alsamixer
<subz3r0> theadmin, thats not rly true, there  is a problem with the new kernel
<theadmin> subz3r0: Oh.
<rileyp> usr13 just thinking I use a keyboard shortcut to start firefox most of the time could this make root run firefox?
<theadmin> subz3r0: "new" kernel? I thought Ubuntu is still on 2.6.x
<subz3r0> bleh
<subz3r0> guess u know exactly what i meant.
<rileyp> alsamixer is unmuted speaker-test -c 6 works fine
<subz3r0> energyloss is  up to 30%
<haosdent> omg! Moto + Google
<Pici> !ot | haosdent
<ubottu> haosdent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luxguy> is there any specific driver that needs to be installed for the FN keys?
<rileyp> usr13 alsamixer is unmuted speaker-test -c 6 works fine
<usr13> rileyp: Forget about Firefox for now.  Run  alsamixer  In a terminal. First see if there are cahnnels on the screen.  Next look in upper left corner to see that your sound card is identified.
<subz3r0> luxguy, no, normaly as theadmin mentioned, many of them should work.
<rly> What is the most supported open file format for contacts which also has applications on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> luxguy: It's a bug ; it'll be fixed in the future
<luxguy> the only FN key that works for me is to disable the screen. All the interesting ones like WIFI, Volume and brightness do not work.
<Kartagis> how come file says my mp3 file is 128kbps while rhythmbox says it's 96?
<subz3r0> luxguy, that key wont work for me, others work :P
<rly> Kartagis: file might suck?
<usr13> rileyp: Do you see your sound card identified correctly in upper left corner?  Compare with   lspci  |grep audio
<khf> joo
<gambi> app armor is keeping mysql from loading innodb on my machine how can I change this? i've already added the paths for the plugin to the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld and restarted app armor tons of times via: invoke-rc.d apparmor reload What am I missing?
<prod_> hi all, i could do with some help. Im trying to fix my broken Xorg.conf so i have booted a live CD but cannot find Xorg.conf file
<subz3r0> prod_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> prod_: Live CD will not use xorg.conf  file.
<rileyp> usr13 lspci  |grep audio returns nothing?
<freysteinn> How can I make Ubuntu 11.04 not make my monitor dim after a while?
<jellow> Silly question is there a way to get firefox to only use one interface like eth0 while have tun0 for everything else?
<usr13> prod_:   Basically, the way it works now-days is that you only need xorg.conf file if you have a proprietary driver.
<subz3r0> freysteinn, energy options
<coz_> freysteinn,   open the screensaver dialog and untick both boxes  starting with the bottom one first
<usr13> rileyp: lspci | pastebinit
<silv3r_m00n> I need to install some locales , which package in synaptic has locales ?
<usr13> let us see
<silv3r_m00n> those which are seen here >> locale -a
<Kartagis> rly: you mean the command or the mp3 file?
<prod_> ok, I am using nvidia prop driver and cannot access my OS as all displays dont work
<rileyp> usr13 it is onboard nvidia hdmi and in alsamixer  it appears as  HDA NVidia Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP
<prod_> any idea how i would fix this?
<rly> Kartagis: the command.
<alienkid10> is there a Windows XP and MS office 07 keyfinder that runs on Ubuntu?
<rly> Kartagis: it makes sense, doesn't it?
<Kartagis> yeah
<rly> Kartagis: rhythmbox likely is more specialized in mp3 then file.
<rly> than*
<usr13> rileyp: Look through the output of lspci for correct/complete identification.
<usr13> if any
<rly> Kartagis: you could still report it somewhere as a bug.
<rly> Kartagis: it should not happen, obviously.
<rileyp> usr13 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<prod_> what will happen if i deleted my broken xorg.conf via ssh?
<Kartagis> rly: file of rhythmbox quesue?
<freysteinn> subz3r0 & coz_: I have both check boxes unchecked in "Screensaver Preferences", and I have "On AC Power", "Put computer to sleep when inactive for: Never", and "Display: Put display to sleep when inactive for: Never". But I still get a dim screen after around 10 min.
<freysteinn> I have restarted the computer.
<Kartagis> queque*
<usr13> rileyp: What do you see in the upper left corner of alsamixer ?
<Kartagis> queue*
<coz_> freysteinn,  take a screenshot of the screensaver dialog  ,, upload to picpaste.com and let me see it
<usr13> I should have used  lspci |grep -i audio
<rly> Kartagis: what queue?
<rileyp> usr13 as above  card: HDA NVidiaa  top line second line Chip:Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP
<Kartagis> rly: which queue should I report this to?
<rileyp> usr13 I a in nvidia sorry
<usr13> rileyp: Is this a desktop PC  or a laptop?
<usr13> rileyp: Does it have more than one sound card?
<rileyp> ion2 net top
<alienkid10> I need to the the Windows and office keys for a unbootable Windows partition how can I get them from a LiveCD?
<rileyp> usr13 ion2 yes it has 2 cards intel hda as well
<usr13> rileyp: and when you issue command:   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<rly> Kartagis: you have to report it for the 'file' package (that is the name).
<rly> Kartagis: you can do that on Lauchpad.
<xangua> alienkid10: sounds like a windows supprot question, in ##windows you will get more useful help about that
<rly> Kartagis: also attach the mp3 file or a small part of it.
<usr13> rileyp: ... you get error that you don't have permission to /dev/dsp   Right?
<rileyp> usr13 cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp                      bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<coz_> freysteinn,   does the dialog look like this?   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Screensaver%20Preferences.png
<rly> Kartagis: also mention that rhythmbox does it differently.
<Kartagis> alienkid10: mount the partition and read regedit is your best bet
<prod_> crap doesnt look like i had openssh-server installed
<sweet> is ther any nice midea converetr?
<freysteinn> coz_: http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot-9wRiyxLQ.png
<Kartagis> rly: okay thanks
<usr13> rileyp:  ls -l /dev/dsp
<alienkid10> thoguht since it was a Linux related question someone here would know xangua but will go to ##windows
<coz_> freysteinn,  yep that is correct
<xangua> sweet: ffmpeg ¿ i think that is called
<coz_> freysteinn,  let me check something , hold on
<usr13> rileyp: Show me the output of  ls -l /dev/dsp
<rileyp> usr13 dad@ion2:~$ ls -l /dev/dsp                 ls: cannot access /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<CMoH> hey. is there any libboost-dev-1.41.0 package available for ubuntu natty?
<usr13> rileyp: Just a sec
<ridha> ya m3allem
<rileyp> usr13 I have seen this error before in mythtv frontend log and other places
<ridha> hello
<coz_> freysteinn,   is this a laptop?
<lanceulot> hi. I need some support. I've installed ubuntu 11.04 (notebook asus k52f) and wifi doesn't working at all. It connect to my modem but when I open any site or service it isn't work. can you help me or get any links, please?
<usr13> rileyp: sudo apt-get install oss-compat
<Pici> CMoH: libboost-dev in Natty is version 1.42.0.1ubuntu1
<freysteinn> coz_: No, but it's so small that it might have something in common with them.
<CMoH> Pici, i need the older one for development on some application though;
<CMoH> so i was wondering if someone packaged it in some package repository
<coz_> freysteinn,  ok go to system settings...power management..."On battery power"  tab  and  disable "Dim display when idle"
<staropram> Does there exist a desktop client that can talk to Exchange ActiveSync servers?
<skim1776> how to delete a program if I built it with make from source code?
<coz_> skim1776,  do you still have the source directory
<staropram> I know it is some crappy proprietary protocol that needs licensing, but maybe some effort is underway? I've been searching all day but can't find anything that works.
<skim1776> coz_, yes
<rileyp> usr13 Im logged into alsa but no one chatting and results of apt -get FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss not found.  FATAL: Module snd_mixer_oss not found. FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<amin`> i want to add the num lock on script to lightdm and i have  I have this in etc/lightdm/{key.conf, lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, lightdm.conf, users.conf} . to which I should I add it?
<xangua> skim1776: follow the uninstall instruccions that came in the source
<sweet> xangua i think it is not graphical tell me if any?
<coz_> skim1776,   ok from terminal  cd to that directory and then  sudo make uninstall
<freysteinn> coz_: I only have "Put display to sleep when inactive for:", as seen on the pic.
<xangua> sweet: there are lots of guis for it, Arista is one that comes to my mind
<coz_> freysteinn,  mm  hold on
<skim1776> sudo make uninstall doesn't work
<ikonia> skim1776: it doesn't always, it depends on the specific software
<sweet> xangua:Aristais that graphical
<rly> ikonia: is there some easy way to setup openldap?
<ikonia> rly: define easy ?
<rileyp> usr13 I use hmdi for sound and Its  raw sound over hdmi.  I use volume on receiver to adjust volume
<rly> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<rly> ikonia: not as long as that.
<ikonia> rly: no, that's quite a good guide
<usr13> rileyp: Hummm.. not sure about all this.
<skim1776> so for each program we have to google how to delete it?
<rly> ikonia: but it seems horribly long for what it does.
<ikonia> skim1776: no, you're supposed to use a package manager, not build from source
<usr13> rileyp: Not sure why oss-compat is not in your repos
<rly> ikonia: all I want is a server which stores a database to which I can send queries.
<rly> ikonia: I don't see why it has to be so complicated.
<usr13> rileyp: lsb_release -a
<skim1776> package manager? you mean Software Center?
<rileyp> usr13 Setting up oss-compat (0.0.4+nmu3) ...and then the fatal errors as above
<ikonia> rly: if you read that guide, you can skip parts of it, as they are specific directories it sets up
<ikonia> rly: if you can't understand that, then you shouldn't be using it, as it's not a database, it's a directory
<rly> ikonia: ok, can I also use an ip address instead of a FQDN?
<coz_> freysteinn,   open  gconf-editor
<usr13> rileyp: apt-get -f install
<ikonia> rly: a fqdn is better as it normally maps to the DC
<coz_> freysteinn,   look under /apps/gnome-power-manager
<rly> ikonia: what is a DC?
<Pici> rly: Are you sure that you want LDAP? It sounds like you just want to install a databse server.
<rly> ikonia: I just want to use it on my LAN for now.
<coz_> freysteinn,   you may be able to completely disable it from there
<rileyp> usr13  lsb_release -a and I have installed alsa 1.024 maybe I.m misinga few things
<Sebo> Hi, I need to set up /etc/init/*.conf file for the job and I am thinking of proper *start on* and *stop on* stanzas. The job which I am defining will be responsible for running vboxheadless VM machine which I am going to assign one of the tty* terminals to (I am going to modify the /etc/init/tty4.conf so it will ssh to that VM). Could you direct me how to prepare that stanzas to make the VBox job starting and stopping at right order?
<ikonia> rly: ok - you need to research ldap a bit more before jumping in
<rly> Pici: I want to have a good address book.
<rly> Pici: something which will last for 30+ years into the future.
<rly> Pici: something easy to sync, etc.
<Pici> rly: LDAP is not an address book.
<rileyp> usr13 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ikonia> rly: for how many users will be using it ?
<usr13> rileyp: I think you are correct.  YOu are missing a few things.
<rly> ikonia: less than 10.
<ikonia> rly: then ldap is overkill
<coz_> freysteinn,   under that is  "backlight"  with an  idle_dim_time,, that may be it
<skim1776> ikonia, is that ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> rly: more so if you don't really know what you're doing with it
<usr13> rileyp: What does  "lsb_release -a"  return?
<ikonia> skim1776: that is one method, yes
<Pici> rly: sorry, I should clarify. LDAP could be an address book, but it is really so much more powerful than that.
<skim1776> ikonia, thanks
<rly> Pici: sure, but I only care about the addressbook now.
<rly> Pici, ikonia: other suggestions welcome.
<rly> (e.g. alternatives)
<freysteinn> coz_: Thanks. Checking if it worked.
<rileyp> usr13 its natty 11.04 sorry wrong paste...
<coz_> freysteinn,  cool
<coz_> freysteinn,   let me know
<ikonia> rly: many small database or flat file database (eg: sqlite) applications out there
<rileyp> usr13 would you like an asla.sh pastebin?
<rileyp> ls
<rly> ikonia: many sounds like zero if you don't suggest anything specific.
<olzhas> hey guys
<rly> ikonia: I have seen LDAP work in larger organisations.
<usr13> rileyp:  Yes, and then:   Try   sudo apt-get install oss-compat  again.
<olzhas> what is Soyuz?
<ikonia> rly: correct, in larger orginisations
<xangua> olzhas: rusian spaceship¿
<olzhas> xangua, very funny
<sipior> olzhas: if you want a better answer, provide some context. lazy questions get lazy answers.
<Pici> olzhas: iirc, it is what controls the package building on Launchpad.
<olzhas> sipior, this is ubuntu support channel, there is like a context here.
<rileyp> usr13 pastebin busy but.... http://paste2.org/p/1586849
<olzhas> Pici, thank you
<Pici> olzhas: #launchpad might be a better place to ask more specific inquiries, although it is by no means as busy as this channel.
<questionsabout> hello i need help
<olzhas> Pici, many thanks
<questionsabout> which ubuntu version to use
<rly> ikonia: I want something which does not suck, LDAP is proven technology. I don't know whether OpenLDAP is, though.
<iceroot> rly: openldap is
<ikonia> rly: there are many that don't suck if you do a little research,
<vbnj> hello, who can tell me how to prevent a program from accessing network on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> rly: ldap is fine - IF you know what you're doing with it
<usr13> rileyp: Is this system fully updated?
<questionsabout> which ubuntu version to use
<rileyp> usr13 no errors now with oss compat
<edbian> vbnj: That's what a firewall is used for (or just don't run or uninstall that program)
<edbian> questionsabout: 11.04 or 10.04
<questionsabout> ok what betrer edbian
<rileyp> usr13 yes
<edbian> questionsabout: define 'better'
<amin`> i want to add the num lock on script to lightdm and i have  I have this in etc/lightdm/{key.conf, lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, lightdm.conf, users.conf} . to which I should I add it?
<edbian> questionsabout: 11.04 is newer, 10.04 is more stable
<vbnj> edbian : can ufw block entire programs/process/child-processes ?
<questionsabout> edbian can not decide between both
<questionsabout> can i use ub untu 10.10 or did it not rent anymore
<edbian> vbnj: It doesn't block based on processes but rather what port they're talking on (which is usually as good)
<iceroot> questionsabout: there is no reason to use 10.10
<usr13> rileyp: Looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/saydate/+bug/723790
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 723790 in saydate (Ubuntu) "oss modules missing (wrong dependencies?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<questionsabout> because lifecycle
<ThinkT510> questionsabout: seriously, you've asked these questions over and over for the past few hours, stop it
<iceroot> questionsabout: use 11.04 for the newest release, use 10.04 for an lts release
<edbian> questionsabout: you can use 10.10 but there is little advantage to
<questionsabout> iceroot: unity
<vbnj> edbian : clock-applet, conky, and gweater are using port 80
<iceroot> !classic | questionsabout
<ubottu> questionsabout: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<questionsabout> y
<rly> ikonia:I also don't see why there is a need for a FQDN.
<edbian> vbnj: what?
<vbnj> edbian, i can't reasonably block p.80
<rly> ikonia: what is wrong with an internal ip address.
<edbian> vbnj: how sure are you?
<questionsabout> y
<rly> ikonia: ?
<vbnj> edbian : netstat -pn | grep tcp
<rly> ikonia: that's what I don't like about these tutorials; they assume things about your setup.
<ThinkT510> Pici: thank you, he wasn't listening to answers
<Pici> ThinkT510: you're welcome
<Pici> rly: You can use an FQDN that exists within your network, it doesn't need to be world adressable.
<rafet> hi there :)
<rafet> wich server software can i use in ubuntu, to make an irc server?
<edbian> vbnj: good test...
<Pici> vbnj: By the way, netstat -pnt is the same thing as netstat -pn | grep tcp :)
<edbian> vbnj: Have you looked at nethogs  ?
<rileyp> usr13 can I restart alsa without a reboot
<edbian> vbnj: It's used to see which processes are using network but I think it can block them too.   I probably shouldn't have to tell you that it is strange that the clock applet and conky are accessing port 80
<usr13> rileyp: BTW, how long has it been since you rebooted?
<rileyp> usr13 I have not since talking to you
<usr13> rileyp: service --status-all    #And look through the list.
<vbnj> edbian, it's just a pain to stop them gnome-system-monitor, i pkill won't work sending STOP signal to them. I don't know sh scripting, i can't thing on anything more to automatise the process, because these may leak intels about my location when using a vpn
<skim1776> does anyone use vim?
<Pici> skim1776: Many people.
<dasdssffa> third time someone try to tell me to use classic
<dasdssffa> i do not want classic!
<edbian> vbnj: well just don't run conky in the first place.  (I didn't know you were gonna kill the processes(
<dasdssffa> it is not like normal classic
<dasdssffa> c
<edbian> vbnj: what is gweater?
<skim1776> where can I find _vimrc file?
<usr13> rileyp: If you only see pulseaudio that is what you will have to restart.  BUT, /dev/dsp  will get created when you boot.  Not sure why it didn't.  Rebooting my re-create it, but don't know for sure.  Why is it not there? I have no clue, but you'll not get sound without it.  You might look at dmesg for clues.
<vbnj> edbian, i don't kill them, i send them a SIGSTOP, which as named, stop the process, but don't kill it. If i agree that i could just not run conky, it's quite different for clock-applet by example.
<vbnj> gweather applet is used to get weather conditions in the task bar
<rileyp> usr13 just creates a list of services with a brackets and a ?
<usr13> skim1776: Probably in /etc/vim/
<usr13> skim1776: But I also have it in /usr/share/vim/
<Pici> skim1776: /etc/vim/vimrc
<thrillERboy> mode/#ubuntu [-o Pici] by ChanServ
<Pici> thrillERboy: yes.
<skim1776> why are there 2 vim folders - in etc/ and in usr/share?
<thrillERboy> Ewww.. my bad
<usr13> rileyp: Did you see pluseaudio in the list with [+] to left of it?
<edbian> vbnj: Well that weather applet is going to give away your location (to a very very sneaky person) because it is info about your region!
<edbian> vbnj: just kill the processes  kill <pid>
<rileyp> usr13 I dont have pulse just alsa
<Pici> skim1776: Likely because you can set multiple vimrcs to use and they each can be loaded in a specific order.
<Sebo> Could you tell me if it sis ok to make *pre-start* script to send the signals to the main upstart job process that will tell the job to save its state and to turn off?
<usr13> rileyp: Did you see alsa there?
<rileyp> usr13 dmesg is half sound related.... I'll paste bin
<Python1320> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_2%3a3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<Python1320>  unable to open '/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba.dpkg-new': No such file or directory
<Python1320> Anyone got any idea why this is happening?
<usr13> rileyp: Yes, do that.  You might also look at  hwinfo  for clues.  Might want to run it through less and do search for audio   hwinfo | less
<vbnj> vbnj: i know how to do these, but i don't want to kill them, i just wan't to prevent them from accessing network. It should be possible , right ? i'm already obtaining the same result by
<vbnj> stopping them, but i want a way to automatise it, by using a single command line. Problem : i don't know a program that can do it, and i'm not good at scripting either
<Sebo> The job which I am talking about is going to be configured to *respawn*? I have doubts if that job might be restarted by the upstart when the main process finishes while the pre-start script is running.
<edbian> vbnj: If you're going to kill them on startup (killing them is an option) just uninstall them and don't use them
<edbian> vbnj: Or learn shell scripting and kill them (it's not that hard to do what you're asking)
<rileyp> usr13 Ill reboot for a clean current dmesg
<amin`> i want to add the num lock on script to lightdm and i have  I have this in etc/lightdm/{key.conf, lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, lightdm.conf, users.conf} . to which I should I add it?
<usr13> rileyp: Good
<amin`> guys i need help with this
<rly> ikonia: the first command already gives an error: sudo ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<vbnj> vbnj: ok, i tought there was some built-in util to that without having to shellscript. And i use them most of the time, it's just that sometime, i'm going under vpn and don't want them to work.
<vbnj> I was just looking for an easier way to do that. Thanks anyway :)
<rly> ikonia: http://paste.debian.net/126286/
<rly> ikonia: I don't see how that can possibly be a 'good guide' then.
<vbnj> edbian: ok, i tought there was some built-in util to that without having to shellscript. And i use them most of the time, it's just that sometime, i'm going under vpn and don't want them to work.
<vbnj> I was just looking for an easier way to do that. Thanks anyway :-)
<edbian> vbnj: write the script :)
<osmosis_paul> Somebody here has used JMeter to made remote benchmark tests???
<edbian> vbnj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666503/
<Enox4> I seem to be getting a "grub rescue" prompt, yet my hard disks seem to be there under rescue remix.  Any suggestions of what to do?
<ikonia> rly: because you don't know what you're doing
<ikonia> rly: please stop critisisng things you don't understand
<rileyp> usr13 http://paste2.org/p/1586894 is my dmesg most of it start is missing...
<usr13> Enox4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kostas_> hello i have a problem start-up manager cannot open?
<usr13> rileyp: ls -l /dev/dsp
<rileyp> ls: cannot access /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Enox4> usrl3- I've been looking at that, but I'm honestly a bit confused.
<usr13> rileyp: Test to see if you have audio woking now.
<acerz> is it possible to convert my wubi installation to a full installation (on ist onw partition)?
<rly> ikonia: it is a simple directory server (they use the name database themselves in the documentation, like I said).
<rly> ikonia: the _fact_ that the instructions return errors is something you consider to be my fault?
<ikonia> rly: I know what it is
<usr13> Enox4: Is this a system that you have done a distribution upgrade on?  If so, from what to what?
<Enox4> It suggests putting "set prefix=/boot/grub" for "error: no such disk.", but doesn't gugestion what to do after that.
<ikonia> rly: they don't return errors, you're not using it correctly
<Enox4> usrl3- No distribution upgrade.
<rly> ikonia: I copied the _exact_ command.
<ikonia> rly: I've used that guide myself at times, so unless something has changed
<rly> ikonia: it said nowhere that I had to modify anything in that command.
<ikonia> rly: ldap is not something you should be using if you're not comfortable with it, it's quite a beast
<rly> ikonia: so, while I believe that in the past it worked, it doesn't right now.
<Enox4> usrl3- If you mean like 10.04->11.04, that kind of thing wasn't done.  There may have been a apt-get dist-upgrade but I would have noted if too many things were being upgraded
<ikonia> rly: then don't use that guide
<ikonia> rly: I know it works, I've just skimmed through it and it looks sane
<rly> ikonia: I am already using the official documentation (i.e., not Ubuntu).
<ikonia> rly: ok then that's not an ubuntu issue, take it up with whoever maintains that document
<rly> ikonia: what?
<usr13> Enox4: What is it?  10.04 ?
<acerz> is it possible to convert my wubi installation to a full installation (on ist onw partition)? anyone?
<rly> ikonia: no, the Ubuntu document is wrong.
<rly> ikonia: not the one I am using now.
<ikonia> rly: don't use it then
<rly> ikonia: I already was doing that.
<ikonia> rly: good luck using the document you're using it
<Pici> ikonia: Its part of the Ubuntu Server Guide...
<Enox4> usrl3- I believe it's 10.04, yes.  This is from memory.
<ikonia> Pici: I know, I've used it
<ikonia> Pici: hence why I know it works
<rly> I think it is epic failure on Ubuntu's side.
<ikonia> rly: then don't use it
<Pici> rly: Are you using 10.04 or 11.04?
<usr13> Enox4: So you haven't booted it in a while?  Is that correct?
<rly> Pici: 11.04
<sipior> rly: works here. what sort of error are you getting?
<tom> hi
<Enox4> usrl3- Yes, it's probably been 30 days since last reboot.
<amin`> any idea how could iactivate numloack by displaymanager lightdm?
<usr13> Enox4: Did you try    normal   ?
<rly> sipior: http://paste.debian.net/126289/
<Enox4> Just type "normal" at the grub rescue> prompt?
<usr13> Yes
<Enox4> "Unknown command 'normal'"
<rileyp> usr13    speaker-test -c 6 still works mythv can play video cant do dolby hd anymore and crashes on recorded tv playback now . Ill try vlc
<rly> sipior: that error message is also completely ridiculous, don't you agree?
<usr13> Enox4: dump
<ikonia> rly: stop moaning, seriously
<Enox4> "Unknown command 'dump'"
<rly> ikonia: if you stop saying that nothing is wrong.
<ikonia> rly: that error message is an openldap error message, nothing to do with ubuntu, take it up with the open ldap team
<rly> ikonia: then just delete the setup instructions.
<ikonia> rly: there is nothing wrong, if you have the encvironment setup
<usr13> Enox4: boot
<Enox4> "Unknown command 'boot'"
<rly> ikonia: if the document does not document the right environment the natural environment is just a clean 11.04.
<ikonia> rly: you're not following / using those intstuctions, I'll double check them tonight to make sure there is no problems
<Enox4> The prompt is "grub rescue>" I previously typed "set prefix=/boot/grub", not sure if that affects anything.
<usr13> exit
<Enox4> "Unknown command 'exit'"
<usr13> Enox4: if you did  set prefix=/boot/grub  and that is the correct path to grub, that would be a good thing. But...
<rly> ikonia: The intention is to build something for 'human beings' right? So, then I would just put up a script which takes as an input all the required configuration, and then only complete when everything is filled in correctly.
<Enox4> usrl3- Want me to reboot it?
<Enox4> usrl3- To clear my prefix?
<ikonia> rly: you can't script it - it's more complex than that
<rly> ikonia: I can script everything.
<ikonia> rly: enough now -
<rileyp> usr13 sound is now worse than when I started................Bah
<rly> ikonia: ok, I am curious to what you find tonight.
<sipior> rly: it's not a fatal error; i suspect the attributes have in fact been correctly added. see here also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787991
<sipior> rly: continue with the tutorial and see how things work.
<ikonia> rly: I'm not interested in dicussing it with you
<rly> ikonia: how convenient.
<Enox4> I hit the reboot button, I'll re-try your commands when it comes up.
<rileyp> usr13 I need to go to sleep now thanks for your help Ill reboot into my other natty partition tomorrow and see if its happy or not...
<asher^> how can i see the number of processes a certain program is running?
<rly> ikonia: the above url basically proves that this is not caused by me, but by incompetence by whoever wrote the tutorial.
<sipior> rly: it's likely the schema need to be updated for 11.04. there may even be a bug report already.
<rly> sipior: thanks.
<ikonia> rly: I will verify the tutorial myself again, I have used it without issue
<Enox4> normal/dump/boot - all unknown command post-reboot.
<Pici> rly: You can problably find another tutorial on openldap's site.
<rileyp> asher ps -ef -c
<rly> sipior: should I install from openldap source?
<[THC]AcidRain> asher^, if you have webmin installed, it will tell you
<zykotick9> asher^, "ps aux | grep PROGRAMNAME" might give you an idea
<sipior> rly: you could if you want. the schema are the critical thing here.
<Pici> rly: Unless you're getting errors with openldap's instructions as well, I'd stuck with Ubuntu's packaging.
<[THC]AcidRain> ok back with seriousness, my question is. i cant get my external hdd to mount. i get error saying that only root has privaledges to mount it
<[THC]AcidRain> i believe i have properly edited fstab
<asher^> zykotick9 i can do that, can i get a number though? im talking about something in the hundreds
<rileyp> then use sudo to mount it
<rileyp> sudo mount -a
<[THC]AcidRain> rileyp, but i want it to auto mount on every boot, what must i do to have it mounted?
<rly> sipior: I would rather just use Ubuntu packages, but if they are broken (w.r.t. these schemas), then the choice is easily made.
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Well, if you want to mount it as non-root, you have to add "user" among the HD options, similar to this: "/dev/sdz1 /mnt ext4 user,defaults 0 0"
<rileyp> edit fstab is theer a line in fstab to mount your cd theer should be
<Enox4> usrl3- I'm downloading the 11.04 CD, perhaps I can burn it to a USB and it'll give me a 'boot from hard disk' option?
<sipior> rly: as i said, the error is not critical (the duplicate won't hurt anything), so i wouldn't make too much out of it.
<zykotick9> asher^, "ps aux | grep PROGRAMNAME | wc -l" maybe?
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin! i believe you are right. cause i remember reading that on google. let me try
<rly> sipior: ok, then I will try that. Thank you.
<asher^> thanks!
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, it didnt work...
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: As for mounting on bootup, make sure "noauto" is NOT along the mount options
<[THC]AcidRain> ill pastebin my fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/A6N7R2RM - fstab for my drive
<freysteinn> coz_: Still not working. :(
<coz_> freysteinn,  darn
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: wtf is "acidrain" among mount options?
<[THC]AcidRain> its my username...
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Bah! Not username. Just "user"
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: That word as it is
<freysteinn> coz_: Might be a driver issue. I'm using the proprietary ATI driver.
<coz_> freysteinn, ok this one is puzzling me... I have had this issue once in the past,, but  reinstall , later fixed it,, not sure but let me check if I kept a txt file of a soluton,, I doubt it but I will check now hold on
<uetlischwur> hi
<usr13> rileyp: Sorry, was on the phone.
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, after making these changes it work!
<usr13> rileyp: Ok, have a good sleep.  ttyl
<[THC]AcidRain> thanks man.
<theadmin> usr13: Night.
<Enox4> usrl3- Welcome back.
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: No problem.
<[THC]AcidRain> now my next issue, i was running pureadmin ftp server. and it seemed to give the user i created "ftpuser" full access to my comp
<coz_> freysteinn,  it could be,, sounds half reasonable but not sure
<[THC]AcidRain> why is this? based off the user permissions, i dont believe it should..
<Guest73366> exit
<rileyp> acid rain the only relavnt thing I can fin in my fstab is this proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<coz_> freysteinn,   I have an old solution for xorg.conf  but not sure if it still applies  ,, of course you would have to create the xorg.conf,, so it may not be a good solution
<[THC]AcidRain> rileyp, what are you trying to do man?
<coz_> freysteinn,  if all else fails    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/NO_SLEEP.txt
<[THC]AcidRain> i think im just going to attempt to get ftpd-pro to work. it worked before on ubuntu 9.04
<rileyp> AcidRain nevr mind my bad it was asher
<freysteinn> coz_: Ha ha, thanks. I'm throwing the proprietary driver away and checking if that changes anything. I only need 2D graphics.
<coz_> freysteinn,  ah ok cool
<[THC]AcidRain> ubuntu, like even using pure admin and creating virtual users that have a specific home directory, they still manage to get full access to my filesystem
<freysteinn> coz_: I'm might also try a reinstall. This machine's only purpose is to show a webpage and will have no interaction. No keyboard nor mouse.
<coz_> freysteinn,  if you do that,, make sure you redownload the iso ,, check the md5sum or use the mini iso for installation
<coz_> !mini | freysteinn `
<ubottu> freysteinn `: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vinu> hello, im using ubuntu10.10 &win xp,bcoz of sum problem i need to reinstall win xp,but after completing i need to reinstall ubuntu tooo(but i have not removed ubuntu).can any pls help me regarding this?
<GrafVampir> vinu: а по русски шаришь?
<bazhang> !ry | GrafVampir
<bazhang> whoops
<GrafVampir> О_о
<bazhang> GrafVampir, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<GrafVampir> ^_^
<GrafVampir> ok
<Enox4> Anyone have any other suggestions on getting my ubuntu machine back from "grub rescue>" ?  No commands seem to be helpful.
<Enox4> The hard drives seem to be there, and without problems.
<GrafVampir> and switching to another channel?
<theadmin> GrafVampir: Наберите "/join #ubuntu-ru" (без кавычек)
<Pici> GrafVampir: type: /join #ubuntu-ru
<khf> vinu reinstall grub
<[THC]AcidRain> Response:	530-Unable to set anonymous privileges. i get this error... when im not even trying to do that
<GrafVampir> thx)
<[THC]AcidRain> im trying to login as a legit user
<khf> then upgrade to ubuntu 11.04
<Enox4> It's saying "error: no such disk"
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, logon in how, exactly?
<khf> of course backup.before doing anything
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, im just using the quick connection option with filezilla
<melanie> *wave*
<ionosphr1> what's the freenode channel for misc topics?
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, i get an error saying what ive alrdy said, and one saying "login incorrect" when i konw for a fact that the login and username is very correct
<Pici> ionosphr1: Theres #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode if you're looking for a channel.
<vinu> pls help
<ionosphr1> ahh defocus, thanks
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, Ive never used filezilla. Possible its some configuration problem
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, ive tried with firefox also. same issue
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, the thing is... i get this with every ftp server i use
<theadmin> ionosphr1: You could /msg alis list #*offtopic* or something like that
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, running a firewall or iptables?
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, actually im pretty sure its because the user ftpuser doesnt have priviledges to view its home directory i have set
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, neither
<Enox4> I'm going to go run and buy some blank CD's
<Enox4> And see if 11.04 install can help me boot
<Enox4> I can't believe this machine just stopped booting with no apparent HDD failures.
<[THC]AcidRain> drwx------ 1 acidrain acidrain 4096 2011-08-15 08:58 My_Documents
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, what are the folder and file permissions? I use rsync, and if the permissions arent right, it doesnt work well
<[THC]AcidRain> as you can see other users have no access!
<[THC]AcidRain> but i dont think it will even let me change permissions on it!
<khf> enox4 reinstall grub might help
<Enox4> khf- How?
<khf> i have had that happen
<compdoc> you can always change permissions as root
<Enox4> grub rescue> seems to not support any commands.
<uetlischwur> hello, could some1 mention be a good reason why "sudo cp -vr ~/big_folder" takes more time than copying the filder with nautilus?
<uetlischwur> add on: nautilus is not in sudo mode
<b0ot> How dangerous is it to dd from a live disk?
<Enox4> b0ot- You probably won't get a consistant image.
<Enox4> ie, things will change.  And the destination will be messed up.
<khf> well i used a boot disc to reinstall.grub
<uetlischwur> b0ot: might happen that some files will be corrupted
<Enox4> khf- Once I get the boot disk, what do I do?
<[THC]AcidRain> drwx------ 1 acidrain acidrain 4096 2011-08-15 08:58 My_Documents - doesnt do anything. yet no error message
<b0ot> uetlischwur, Enox4 ok... but the original should be fine right?
<iceroot> b0ot: the image after may be broken
<theadmin> uetlischwur: -v can make certain terminals slow down because they need to process all the output. Try redirecting it to a logfile.
<[THC]AcidRain>  sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx My_Documents/ ***
<Enox4> b0ot- Yes, be very careful not to screw up "if=" and "of="
<m_rite> hey guys, i don't want to type my password everytime i sudo something. so i put myusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL into /etc/sudoers but it's still asking for the pw. any suggestions?
<b0ot> iceroot, will the one that was source be alright?
<iceroot> [THC]AcidRain: dont!! use 777
<iceroot> b0ot: yes
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, drwx------ limits it to one particular user, and nothing else
<b0ot> I asked a friend to backup my harddrive and he dd'ed from the a live disk and I want to make it couldn't have hurt my original
<theadmin> m_rite: That looks right, it shouldn't be asking for passwords this way.
<khf> b0ot if you.mean from a live cd then it is ok
<[THC]AcidRain> iceroot, im just trying to make any type of change in permissiosn now
<[THC]AcidRain> it wont let me change them
<theadmin> m_rite: Did you edit sudoers manually or using visudo? If manually, it can fail
<uetlischwur> theadmin: ok, i'll benchmark w/o -v option
<iceroot> [THC]AcidRain: read-only mounted?
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm.... how do i mount otherwise?
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, you prolly need to stop the ftp service before making changes
<m_rite> theadmin: first with nano, i tried with visudo later
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, i tried that
<compdoc> isnt there a config file that forces permissions?
<b0ot> khf, no he used dd with the source partition as the one currently mounted at root. I'm going to redo it with a b0otable version of ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, i thought so
<theadmin> m_rite: Is the line saying "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" located AFTER your entry, or BEFORE?
<theadmin> m_rite: It has to be BEFORE it.
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps because its an ntfs system? or i could of sworn that i reformatted to ext3...
<khf> that.is.the recommended.option
<m_rite> it's before
<theadmin> m_rite: Okay, now that's totally weird
<uetlischwur> hi, copying 1.6GB within ~ 25 Minutes with ~1MB/s ... is that normal?
<m_rite> yes. :D
<theadmin> m_rite: Sounds like a bug to me
<uetlischwur> hi, copying 1.6GB within ~ 25 Minutes with ~1MB/s ... is that normal? copy fomr hdd to pen drive
<theadmin> uetlischwur: Pendrive? Yes, rather normal... I guess
<coz_> uetlischwur,  depends on the speed of the pen drive ,, some are slow
<coz_> uetlischwur,  rather the transfer speed can be slow on some
<m_rite> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/8cRBC8LR
<[THC]AcidRain> uetlischwur, ive never seen it that slow
<khf> i usually get.faster speeds
<uetlischwur> theadmin: coz_ [THC]AcidRain it's a corsair pen drive... i know it can do more than 1.5 MB
<uetlischwur> theadmin: coz_ [THC]AcidRain it's a corsair pen drive... i know it can do more than 1.5 MB/s
<khf> but the usb might.be.conjested
<vinu> im using ubuntu10.10 &win xp.bcoz of sum problem i need to reinstall win xp,but i need to reinstall ubuntu tooo after this(but i have not removed ubuntu,its still in the memory).can i restore ubuntu?any pls help me
<theadmin> m_rite: Put the line with your username at the very bottom of the file.
<coz_> uetlischwur,  what type of files are being transferred?
<uetlischwur> coz_: random... mostly documents, pdf, images... no vids
<m_rite> theadmin: seems to work
<coz_> uetlischwur,  ok then that sounds slow ,,,
<m_rite> theadmin: thanks
<uetlischwur> coz_: how can i find out if i use a usb1 port
<theadmin> m_rite: Also, normally usernames do not contain uppercase letters... Did you adduser --force-badname?
<theadmin> m_rite: That can give you problems. Just saying :D
<khf> vinu windows will overwrite your.main.boot sector so you will need to.reinstall grub.to.boot ubuntu again
<uetlischwur> i use fat on the pendrive
<m_rite> theadmin: i only have lowercase usernames
<coz_> uetlischwur,  mm  let me check
<m_rite> theadmin: but thanks for the info :)
<uetlischwur>  usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<uetlischwur>  usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12 coz_
<uetlischwur> from my dmesg
<coz_> uetlischwur,  mm
<amin`> x:5:respawn:/usr/sbin/lightdm -nodaemon doesnot start the lightdm and I went straight to tty. what should i do to run it?
<theadmin> m_rite: later definitions overwrite earlier ones.
<uetlischwur> coz_: usb1 speed is 1.5 Mbit/s or 12Mbit/s
<theadmin> m_rite: So, since %admin definition was later, it was more important.
<uetlischwur> coz_: usb2 speed is maximum bandwidth of 480 Mbit/s (60 MB/s) (now called "Hi-Speed")
<coz_> uetlischwur,  so that is about the rate of transfer you are having ... yes?
<m_rite> theadmin: i see, thanks
<uetlischwur> coz_: got that from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB2
<ThinkT510> amin`: what distro do you use?
<coz_> uetlischwur,  so you are having usb1 transfer rates ...yes?
<uetlischwur> coz_: ok, right now the file transfer dialoge shows me 2.7MB/sec
<larryone> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<amin`> ThinkT510: Iwant to add lightdm to inittab
<uetlischwur> coz_: so it's 20Mbit
<coz_> uetlischwur,  I would test it , ,when that is finished, with individual files,, to see if the transfer rate increases
<uetlischwur> coz_: so it has to be usb2
<ThinkT510> amin`: ok, let me rephrase: why are you crossposting in #ubuntu and #archlinux ?
<coz_> uetlischwur,  unless you have a reallly ancient system,, it's likely usb2
<uetlischwur> coz_: so it seems to be a very slow usb2
<uetlischwur> coz_: no, its a 2 year old netbook
<coz_> uetlischwur,  it could be a caching issue ,, I have a 4 gig  pen drive ,, it started out painfully slow,  now it is speedy,, what happend?  I have no idea
<coz_> uetlischwur,  that 2 year old netbook most definitly is usb2
<compdoc> when I log into a computer with VNC and run the Update-Manager, if it requires a reboot and I click Restart, the machine doesnt restart. Gnome quits (the desktop goes away) but it stops there. Update-Manager remains running, but its stuck - cant open a terminal or anything.  I have to logon with SSH and issue sudo reboot. Any ideas?
<theadmin> amin`: If you have Arch, you just modify the DAEMONS=() array in rc.conf. As for Ubuntu, "man update-rc.d"
<uetlischwur> coz_: ok, on the other hand... i started copying and then asked here ... i asked 16:10 now it's 16:20
<Atharva> vinu : I dont know whether this steps will work or not but still take it as an experiment and in WinXP go to Start-Run-msconfig
<amin`> ThinkT510: because first the arch buddyies are bunch of underage kids and the second lightdm is the launchpad project and the third i appropriate the help. and I know i am wrong to do it here but here is the best
<coz_> uetlischwur,  whoa,, how far into the transfer is it now?
<uetlischwur> coz_: finished
<amin`> theadmin: how about inittab?
<uetlischwur> coz_: so its 1.6GB in 10 minutes
<coz_> uetlischwur,  ok  test a single file  to see what the transfer rate it
<bazhang> amin`, are you using ubuntu
<coz_> uetlischwur,  that is a long time for 1.6 gigs
<theadmin> amin`: Got nothing to do with inittab.
<ThinkT510> amin`: i feel you should know that ubuntu uses upstart and arch doesn't by default
<amin`> bazhang: as an chroot media
<ThinkT510> !init | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bazhang> amin`, chroot to archlinux?
<uetlischwur> coz_: is is 21Mbit/sec
<amin`> bazhang: yes
<coz_> uetlischwur,  mmm
<theadmin> amin`: And, ThinkT510 is right. Arch uses a BSD-style SystemD boot system. It's TOTALLY different, and Ubuntu people will *not* be able to help you with that.
<amin`> ThinkT510: any idea about inittab?
<theadmin> amin`: Go to #archlinux
<amin`> theadmin: again sorry
<uetlischwur> coz_: i got few  FAT: Directory bread(block 15356) failed in dmesg...
<bazhang> amin`, this is ubuntu support not arch support please dont ask further
<coz_> uetlischwur,   ah oh... ok that one I am not sure of
<uetlischwur> but that was before attaching the pendrive coz_
<ThinkT510> theadmin: he is there, he crossposted
<coz_> uetlischwur,  oh ok  so that single file suggests that it is transferring properly...yes?
<uetlischwur> coz_: i didn't do any single files now.. only my big folder
<uetlischwur> coz_: let me go for a big file
<amin`> Guys, lightdm is launchpad project. even arch compiles it straight out off launchpad
<coz_> uetlischwur,  oh ok,, well at that speed it sounds right
<amin`> again sorry
<bazhang> amin`, dont be sorry, just stop asking
<amin`> Look at the difference between 2 channels
<theadmin> amin`: Sooo? You're not asking for lightdm help
<theadmin> amin`: You're asking for systemd help, which is not only *not* an Ubuntu project, but even totally unsupported in Ubuntu.
<[THC]AcidRain> wow. gparted is a waste of time. as far as out-of-the-box work goes
<ionosphr1> /join/j #defocus
<Pici> amin`: Ubuntu is also a project that is built on Launchpad. But that doesn't mean that they have anything else in common.
<amin`> theadmin: you mean for inittab option i need systemd installed
<theadmin> bazhang: Thanks.
<theadmin> Gee.
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, actual support issue with it?
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, it just wont do anything. always says pending
<[THC]AcidRain> it will detect devices, then when i tell it to do something. it just pends
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1       - is this not the way to change filesystem?
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, the devices are still mounted?
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, no sir
<coz_> [THC]AcidRain,   i would check that to be sure  just in case
<[THC]AcidRain> well actually i get an error saying device is busy
<theadmin> coz_: If the device is mounted, it'll say "Device mounted - will not make filesystem here!"
<[THC]AcidRain> but when i do sudo umount /dev/sdb1 i get device not mounted
<coz_> theadmin,  understood
<[THC]AcidRain> in gparted, it says the filesystem is ext3... with sudo fdisk -l, it says file system is ntfs...
<[THC]AcidRain> why?
<[THC]AcidRain> which one should i trust?
<uetlischwur> coz_: ok, i stoped with a swatch and got 5646.4Mb in 170 seconds one big movie file... results in 33.2 Mb/s
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: fdisk often acts weirdly, try cfdisk
<coz_> uetlischwur,  thats much better
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Also, you can't mkfs if you have gparted running
<coz_> uetlischwur,  I am not sure then why that first attempt was sl slow
<auronandace> [THC]AcidRain: have you applied changes in gparted?
<coz_> so slow
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, i didnt have it running
<[THC]AcidRain> auronandace, i just reopened gparted and it said it was not a ext3 after i ran the terminal command
<uetlischwur> coz_: top speed for usb2 is 480Mb/s ... even if i consider overhead with 50% i am at 33Mb/s comapred to 240Mb/s :(
<[THC]AcidRain> cfdisk is very scary. where should it say what filesystem it is?
<coz_> uetlischwur,  i dont have an answer... maybe check in #hardware  or ##linux,,, someone in either place may have a better explanation than I do
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Um, oh... right, it doesn't even deal with filesystems. Just see if the disk type is "Linux", it'd help
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin,                           Pri/Log   Free Space                      160031.05
<[THC]AcidRain> thats only information...
<[THC]AcidRain> under FS Type, it says "Free Space"
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Um, then there is no partition at all. That's quite... weird.
<thunsucker> has anyone used the Minimal cd image of 11.04 with vbox?
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, well i think this happened when i ran sudo mkfs.ext3
<coz_> thunsucker,  not with vbox no
<ThePendulum> Hey. I've got a problem. Everytime my PC returns from Suspend, my internet connection isn't working. I've tried disconnecting/reconnecting, and to disable/enable networking. The only thing that seems to work is to physically plug in/out my internet cable
<thunsucker> coz_: i think it has a problem or two, i think i'll stick with 10.04
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, what version of ubuntu do you have
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: 11.04
<coz_> thunsucker,  the mini iso works well  ,, however , as i said , I have not tried it with vbox,, it may indeed have an issue with it that I am not aware of
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, hmmm i know that 10.04 had a lot of issues with that
<thunsucker> coz_, yes i've used it many many times but tried 11.04 the other day and it didn't go so well
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: I guess they haven't been solved in 11.04 yet :O Or I'm just doing something incredibly wrong
<coz_> thunsucker,  did you try the live cd in vbox for 11.04 ?
<thunsucker> coz_, no this site has low bandwidth, and i'm impatient lol
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont even trust gparted
<[THC]AcidRain> it does things way to fast
<coz_> thunsucker,  oh :)
<[THC]AcidRain> i click on "create new partition ext3" and it creates it yet says pending...
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, jus ta moment let me look around, is it a desktop or laptop?
<coz_> [THC]AcidRain,  out of curiosity,, how large is the drive?
<[THC]AcidRain> 160gig
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: It's a desktop. It's a physical connection, not wi-fi
<ThinkT510> [THC]AcidRain: after you make your changes, you need to click apply
<szal> [THC]AcidRain: in my experience GParted does nothing before you click Accept
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 -is my exact command
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm... ok. i didnt see accept button. let me try after this is done formatting
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, found a thread that is new that talks about your problem, sounds like they made a change to the way acpi handles networking on suspend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777685
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: I had weird issues during installation as well. At the timezone window, the installation would freeze unless I would install it without internet connection.
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: Does the thread solve the issue as well?
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, is your nic a broadcom? they haven't posted back but it sounds like a valid resolution
<theadmin> Pici: Wow, what's going on?
<[THC]AcidRain> after i ran that command. it still says ntfs system...
<pundit> i am sending a utf-8 text file as an attachment by mail, but the receiver cant open it  as utf-8 file, only as ascii file, as it is not recognized as an utf-8 file. what can be done to ensure that a file is recognized as an utf-8 file on all systems (mac etc.) ?
<Enox4> Burning 11.04 now to try and reinstall grub.  :)
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: My network card is built into the motherboard. Allow me a minute to find out more details about it
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, believes in second chances ;)
<Enox4> Any hints on how to do that, or is it totally obvious?
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, if i had to guess i would say it's a broadcom
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: I never heard of broadcom before regarding my PC, so I doubt it
<[THC]AcidRain> ok i got gparted running
<[THC]AcidRain> good advice for clicking on accept button :)
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, give that link a try, it's modern and it seems there is an off and on option, try both to see what happens
<Enox4> is "/boot/grub" the default ubuntu grub path?
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: Would you mind directing me to the actual link? Thanks :p
<theadmin> Enox4: Yeah.
<uetlischwur> coz_: thx for your support!
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: A found it, I missed it. Sorry!
<Enox4> Do I need to specify which LVM LV is boot?
<coz_> uetlischwur,   sorry I coiuldnt explain it better
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777685
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, all good
<[THC]AcidRain> test
<uetlischwur> coz_: nevermind... it was not a serious question... i'll maybe but windows later and copy the same file for benchmark
<coz_> uetlischwur,  sounds like a plan :)  did you check in those other channels?
<carl-> has there been any known bugs related to the mouse lately
<[THC]AcidRain> dude wtf
<coz_> carif,  what type of mouse?
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: The thread seems to deal with wireless connections that become invisible. I am using a physical cable connection, and it's visible after suspend, but it just won't connect
<[THC]AcidRain> fdisk says its a linux fs, gparted says same thing. but now "blkid" says this: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Server" UUID="36600BB8600B7E3D" TYPE="ntfs"
<[THC]AcidRain> ...
<carl-> coz_: normal usb i think
<coz_> carif,  if it is not  a lazer mouse it should work,, what issues are you having?
<[THC]AcidRain> again, which one should i believe?
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: I think you should reboot before checking blkid
<thunsucker> ThePendulum, the same principle applies. wireless will acti differently with the same problem vs wired. The thread is about acpi suspending the networking and freezing or not becoming available. therefore it should still apply
<carl-> coz_: my mother called .. she had  some trouble .. and bought a new one .. she thought that it was the mouse .. and tried another port same thing .. although keyboard works fine
<uetlischwur> coz_: no, i have exams in digital technics tomorrow and compied my folder with important documents to bring it to a firends... so i have more urgent things to do and just tought i might ask here as long as it copies :P
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, will a logout/in work?
<uetlischwur> compied = copied
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Actually, just try to force-mount it as a Linux drive, like: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<coz_> uetlischwur,  ah ok ,, completely understood
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: If it works, it's Linux :D
<uetlischwur> coz_: no offence :)
<coz_> carif,  mm,, the mouse is not working at all or is it exhibiting  some glitches?
<ThePendulum> thunsucker: I'll have another look at it. Thank you for reminding me of the word 'wired' by the way. And thank you for your support! :)
<coz_> uetlischwur,  none taken :)
<carl-> coz_: not working at all
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, well i didnt get an error... yet it also didnt mount
<uetlischwur> coz_: but as i see you hanging around here many times, i report back once exmas are over :) (and i didn't forget :P )
<coz_> carif,    ah oh... how many usb ports are on that system?
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: It didn't?
<carl-> coz_: im a bit unsure i must confess
<[THC]AcidRain> no sir :(
<coz_> uetlischwur,  yes please,, i would be interested if anyone has a decent explanation :)
<aatish> !asus
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: How can you tell?
<aatish> !laptop
<wooy> hi, what ubuntu for lightweight server? (bug-free, stability etc)
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<coz_> carif,   well if she can,, try moving the mouse usb plug to another port,,
<[THC]AcidRain> cause its not on my desktop... thats where everything mounts to
<theadmin> wooy: 10.04 LTS, server edition
<carl-> coz_: she did . .and it didnt helt
<carl-> p
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: False. That's how Gnome does it. We mounted with the terminal.
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Run "nautilus /mnt"
<albo> hi all.  installing 11.04 server i386 on an old toshiba a10.  Install isn't detecting the disk, and gives me a list of drivers to choose from.  Any ideas?
<wooy> theadmin: thx
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, yeah its there... but its also named lost+found
<coz_> carl-,   do you know if it is an optical mouse or ball mouse?
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<carl-> coz_: optical i think
<coz_> do they still make ball mouse?
<carl-> coz_: at least the new one
<TheEvilPhoenix> coz_:  yeah they do :P
<carl-> and .. well as said . its the same with both
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,  yikes :)
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: That's an ext3/ext4 filesystem folder for damaged files
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, so i can delete it?
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: No, infact it won't let you
<coz_> carl-,   this is puzzling,, unless the usb ports stopped working,,, has she tried rebooting with the new mouse plugged in?
<carl-> coz_: yes .. and it does not work .. and the keyboard work well on the same port
<coz_> carif, also ,, if you have any other usb device,, plug it in to see if the ports are actually working
<coz_> carif,  sorry wrong nick
<thunsucker> carl-, sounds like you will have to drive out to see whats up
<coz_> carl-,  mm so the mouse itself is the issue..
<carif> coz_, np
<thunsucker> carl-, not much you can do from here unless you like look at the logs
<carl-> noop
<carl-> thunsucker: probably right about that
<coz_> carl-,  yeah ,, personally  I would want to be in physical contact with the machine to test it
<carl-> thanks anyways guys
<carl-> im off then
<coz_> carif,  no problem   good luck with it,, go visit mom :)
<thunsucker> carl-, i have a funny story to tell
<carl-> :)
<thunsucker> carl-, my mom couldn't get her ps2 mouse and keyboard back in
<thunsucker> she twisted and pushed so hard that it broke all the pins off LOL
<coz_> yikes
<coz_> carif,  also  see if you have an old ps2 mouse around to test
<thunsucker> yup, on the actual tower there were no more "holes" left ol
<starZ> hey all, did you hear about a bug with ubuntu one on natty, mine don't connect any more and gives a DBus error message.. ??
<coz_> carif,  they also make ps2 optical mice as well
<bazhang> coz_, he quit
<overclucker> my mom installed flash all by herself, i was so proud
<coz_> bazhang,   gah
<[THC]AcidRain> omg
<bazhang> starZ, try #ubuntuone perhaps
<[THC]AcidRain> mount: special device UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183 does not exist
<thunsucker> starZ, did you remove and add it back? or do a ubuntu update?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have 2 external hdd. both of them wont mount properly
<starZ> bazhang: thx, will try..
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Maybe you have wrong UUID?
<albo> hey folks - can anyone out there help me with an install issue?  server install isn't recognizing my hard drive...
<[THC]AcidRain> UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183	/media/Server2	ext3	user,defaults	0	0
<starZ> thunsucker: yeah, but with no success..
<Braber01> to they still have named Bufffers in Vim?
<iceroot> albo: hardware-raid? which ubuntu-version. is the bios detecting the hdd?
<Braber01> *do
<jrib> Braber01: try #vim
<Braber01> thank you
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain:  blkid  #And compare
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, do i need quotes around the uuid?
<jmcantrell> anyone use the tile plugin for compiz and xterm?
<[THC]AcidRain> in fstab...
<albo> iceroot - installing server 11.04 i386 on an old toshiba a10 laptop.  The drive is an old ATA one.  http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-MK-4021GAS-internal-ATA-100/dp/B0013VCIJ6
<iceroot> albo: ok. the bios is detecting the drive?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have 2 "Server2"s that mounted at boot
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: What method are you using to mount it?
<overclucker> [THC]AcidRain: nope, you dont need UUID quoted in fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> when i try to unmount the one that has nothing in it. i get message: In order to regain the free space on this volume the trash must be emptied. All trashed items on the volume will be permanently lost.
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, only  method im using is fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> uuid is correct
<aatish> who owns an asus ul80 series laptop with ubuntu installed on it? i want to know any trouble wih linux on this laptop. and how is the battery life with basic use n no internet? thank you in advance
<albo> iceroot: yep.  it was booting up windows just a minute ago.
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Was that the line in /etc/fstab up there?
<iceroot> albo: and ubuntu is not seeing the drive at all?
<[THC]AcidRain> that line for for my 2nd hdd
<[THC]AcidRain> which appears to be mounted 2 times
<[THC]AcidRain> 1 of those mounts is empty..
<BartlomiejB> hi!
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, actually i take that back. its mounted 2 times
<usr13> let's have a look.
<albo> icroot: nope.  during install, it says it didn't detect any hard drives.  Then it pops up a list of a bunch of drivers I can choose from.
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/9ifz7jP0
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: mount | pastebinit
<[THC]AcidRain> what are you wanting me to do? :/
<usr13> send resulting URL
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Show us the output of the   mount  command.
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/ABypK8hv
<[THC]AcidRain> oh hang on
<kryl> hi
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/w5E2KKhK
<kryl> I juste delete the "things" at the top-right in the gnome-panel like date, disconnect, ... Can you please give me the name to help me to restore it ?
<Dori922> im getting a "Read from Socket failed: Connection reset by peer // Connection closed by 172.19.1.x" when i try to SSH into my UEC node.. my router doesnt have a firewall though so i dont know whats wrong
<compdoc> your router doesnt use nat? Its a bridge?
<kryl> do you understand what I need ? :) it's just the way to restore the applet at the right in the gnome-panel
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: I only see one external drive.
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: I only see one external drive:  /dev/sdb1
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain has left the building
<usr13> compdoc: o
<Dori922> compdoc:  my router is a bog standard home router with the built in firewall turned off
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, pm
<compdoc> Dori922, so you have the proper ports forwarded?
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Oh ok, I'm there
<sahar> how can i update pidgin?
<brandon_> Hey how do I see all packages I have installed? - command
<theadmin> brandon_: dpkg -L
<brandon_> thanks
<albo> iceroot: going through the installation again, all of a sudden it's now detecting the disk.  strange.  anyway, sorry for the trouble.
<theadmin> sahar: Go to http://pidgin.im , there are instructions there.
<Dori922> compdoc: i have port 22 forwarded on the front-end, the pc im sshing to, the node, does not have any ports configured but your not meant to need to
<sahar> is it possible by command?
<iceroot> albo: np, fine its working now
<compdoc> well, if you are connecting outwards, then no
<theadmin> sahar: All the instructions are there, but generally yes.
<sahar> ok
<sahar> thx
<Dori922> compdoc:  its a 2 comp setup on a home LAN with no pub ip's
<sahar> if i update my pidgin does my chat logs deleted?
<saeed> salam
<sahar> hi
<saeed> hi
<nitinsharma> sahar: have upgraded my distro from 8.04 to LTS 10.04 and still able to use the pidgin and able to see previous history
<sahar> ok tnx
<fullstop> Is there any reason why upgrading from 10.10 -> 11.04 would remove the contents of /var/lib/libvirt/images ?
<daserfost> I have same problem with my pidgin
<aj00200> Where can I check if there will be an updated version of gobject-introspection included in 11.10?
<nitinsharma> daserfost: then you probably can copy ~/.purple directory as backup
<shinsuke> is it possible to make windows-like filesystem links in linux?
<jrib> shinsuke: no, you can only make superior symbolic links
<theadmin> shinsuke: Those are actually text files, so with proper knowledge, probably yes
<theadmin> shinsuke: Inspect any .lnk file
<shinsuke> thank you
<Silentmyst> hey guys, i have a stupid question... never tried to do it before.. .but uh.... can you use a find search for specific text in a man page
<jrib> !symlink | shinsuke
<ubottu> shinsuke: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Silentmyst> i can't figure out how
<jrib> shinsuke: ln -s TARGET NAME  will create a symbolic link
<G00053> how can i fix grub so both my fedora and ubuntu show up ? right now only fedora shows
<jrib> Silentmyst: find doesn't search inside text files
<theadmin> Silentmyst: When viewing the manpage, hit the / (slash) key, and type whatever you want to search for, then hit Enter
<olle> #gambit
<Silentmyst> theadmin: thank you man!
<theadmin> jrib: Manpages are not only text files... They're *compressed* text files %)
<lucidguy> Off topic... but does anyone know if a 802.11g/n device can connect to an AP that only supports 802.11A
<jrib> s/text//
<user82> which is the fastest h264(mkv) player for ubuntu? need to get 720p on a atom running
<shinsuke> jrib,  superior symbolic links=symbolic links?
<uetlischwur> Silentmyst: you can navigate thought the search hits with 'n' and 'N'
<Nosnik> I'm running a ubuntu instance on amazon ec2, to host openvpn with a secret key as validation, located in /etc/openvpn. But the service fails to start with a read error on the key file (permission denied). i've set the permission on the folder and file with chmod 655, any clues?
<theadmin> Silentmyst: No problem. To search for the same thing as you've searched for before, no need to retype it all, just use the n/N keys
<Silentmyst> theadmin: lol ty i was just thinking that
<theadmin> Silentmyst: The shortcuts are generally vi-like if that tells you anything ;)
<flash> so whats this Chan about?
<theadmin> flash: RTFT, it's the official Ubuntu support channel.
<flash> ok
<flash> how can I change the color of my font in Xchat ?
<jrib> shinsuke: yes
<captainmark> whats everyones favourite irc client?
<jj__> hi anyone experience with pam_filter & kerberos? Backround is a crypted user authentication with a restiction, so the user can not access each server
<shinsuke> under /etc/rc*.d should i rather create k links oder could i just delete the s-links? what is the clean and proper way? thanks
<straw_hat> captainmark: weechat, wins for me.
<jrib> Nosnik: you likely want 755 on the directory
<theadmin> shinsuke: "oder"? Meinen Sie "or"? xD
<shinsuke> theadmin, um yes. sorry
<jrib> shinsuke: what do you mean by "k link"?
<captainmark> straw_hat: what os you using?
<theadmin> jrib: There are S and K files in those directories
<theadmin> jrib: That's what (s)he means I guess
<straw_hat> Well, a mac atm. Usually running Ubuntu at home.
<captainmark> im using empathys irc but it sucks
<shinsuke> jrib, k link =kill links like and s link = start link
<straw_hat> So I'm running Adium. captainmark if you decide to use weechat, don't get it from the ubuntu repos,
<Nosnik> jrib: that did the trick, thank you :)
<straw_hat> too far behind, weechat 3 is nice
<[-crow-]> ..
<captainmark> why not?
<captainmark> right
<b0ot> Ok... question. I would like to import GPS data from my network and have the information (gps info/source) stored somewhere. I would then like to be able to go use google earth to select an area of interest to search on and/or timeframe and bring up information. Is there anything that exists that can do this, and if not how would I go about this project.
<captainmark> thanks
<BluesKaj> user82, I'm very happy with vlc , it plays practically anything without a hitch
<GTAXL> Anybody know how to automatically apply permissions to new files uploaded to a folder?
<jrib> GTAXL: uploaded in what manner?
<GTAXL> I'm making a snapshots folder for SPGrb
<jrib> GTAXL: what is SPGrb?
<GTAXL> yet when I upload a pic, I have to change permissions on the file for users to see it.
<GTAXL> SPGrab*
<Silentmyst> to add to gtaxl's question since he asked.... is it possible to mount a media with permissions enabled?
<jrib> GTAXL: how are you uploading the pic?
<GTAXL> ^
<jrib> Silentmyst: "permissions enabled" has no meaning
<kermit> why would an nfs mount say 'stale file handle' while its mounting?
<jj__> hi anyone experience with pam_filter & kerberos? Backround is a crypted user authentication with a restiction, so the user can not access each server. the is now something like this: required  pam_filter.so |(attribute1=value)(attribut2=value)
<jrib> GTAXL: if spgrab does not have such a setting, you would have to use Access Control Lists (man setfacl, man getfacl, don't forget to add "acl" option in fstab)
<GTAXL> jrib, http://pastebin.com/PCpEkaNw
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, it worked. they both mounted so fast that my background and top menu bar didnt have time to load. i saw a beige screen with 2 drives
<[THC]AcidRain> thx for your help sir
<Silentmyst> say.... a media with small windows exe's auto enabled for "run as exe" say on transferable flash drives, cds ect ect
<usr13> NP
<Silentmyst> to run in wine
<Gaammeerr> hika
<Gaammeerr> ads
<Gaammeerr> xd
<Gaammeerr> putas putas everwhyre
<theadmin> Ooh, ACLs. I never knew Linux actually has those. Gotta try them out.
<jrib> GTAXL: the other alternative is changing your user's umask (cannot be done on a per-directory basis and setting the directory setgid).  This would force group ownership of files directly under the directory to be the same as the direcotry
<hobbel> my Wifi / internet jams back to 1mbit every now and then. using torrents seems to trigger it for sure (ever after closing tool). Only a restart of the WiFI will get it back at the desired speed again. Driver issue?
<jrib> Silentmyst: there's some option about that in ntfs-3g man page, but .exe should be executable
<docmur> I keep doing service mysql start and the service tool tells me that mysql is running / started but when I ps -aux | grep mysql it's not running or showing up
<straw_hat> Anyway, I've got a question about getting some Ubuntu schwag. I'm having a LUG meeting here in Miami in a few weeks, and I was wondering if Ubuntu had any way of getting me some stickers or stuff to give out to our members.
<AMD> assalamu alaikum
<mrgenixus> is there an installer channel?
<jrib> !in | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jrib> mrgenixus: here probably
<usr13> hobbel: Possibly, but not probable
<airtonix> links2 doesn't have ssl enabled by default... i need it. what to do instead of compiling it?
<uetlischwur> jrib: i think he is arab
<hobbel> usr13 hmmz, it seems to be there for a while already
<uetlischwur> jrib: i think AMD is arab
<sipior> AMD: wa aleikum salaam.
<uetlischwur> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<uetlischwur> !arab
<mrgenixus> I have an external drive I want to repartition, format, and install to, from inside ubuntu: Somebody tell me I'm not SOL
<jrib> straw_hat: yes, not sure who you should speak to.  Check loco documentation maybe.
<uetlischwur> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jrib> !loco | straw_hat
<ubottu> straw_hat: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<hobbel> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<docmur> any ideas
<Silentmyst> jrib: they are executable, more often than not though the permission has to be checked in my experience THEN wine will run it - was just wondering say you could auto enable the run exe option automatically when mounting a flashdrive or what not rather than checking like 3-4 + programs
<Silentmyst> self running programs
<theadmin> !botabuse | uetlischwur
<ubottu> uetlischwur: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<straw_hat> jrib: thanks, I was looking through the loco stuff, without much success
<jj__> I' ve got a Question in pam modules. how can i use pam_filter for filtering at attributes
<jrib> straw_hat: is there an active florida loco?
<mrgenixus> jrib: no idea?
<jj__> no idea?
<jj__> no one?
<hobbel> usr13 ill try a kernal downgrade..
<theadmin> !repeat | jj__
<ubottu> jj__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<straw_hat> jrib: it'd appear there is one closer to central florida, and I'm not sure if it's still active, their last thing was last october.
<usr13> hobbel: What ever else is going on on your LAN can have effect performance as well.
<jrib> straw_hat: maybe try #ubuntu-us and #ubuntu-us-fl.  Note I sort of assumed this was for the official loco.  I know my loco has received stuff from canonical in the past, but not sure about other organizations
<hobbel> usr13 it seemed to work with .38-8
<usr13> hobbel: Try it and see
<i42n> mrgenixus: try to use gparted
<jj__> ubotto: thx
<stealz> I want to disable window decorations on fullscreen firefox windows. I figured I could use !(class=Firefox) in ccsm Decorations, but that will disable it for all firefox windows, not just fullscreen. anyone has any ideas?
<jrib> !install | mrgenixus
<ubottu> mrgenixus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mrgenixus> i42n: wait, I thing you can't have understood the question.  I know how to partition/format... I need to do the install to the disk...
<AMD> any channel for student?
<jrib> mrgenixus: those are your options
<hobbel> usr13 it seemed to work with .38-8
<i42n> mrgenixus: maybe unetbootin will do
<mrgenixus>  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs  seems to be my solution
<AMD> any channel for students,anyonecan say?
<ion|afk> I'd like to get dockbarx to load automatically, what's a good upstart tutorial even if it's a little heavy handed for such a task
<bluecrysmile> whats the real mean of 'quiet' in linux?
<mrgenixus> AMD students in what cpacity?
<bluecrysmile> just "suppress automatic printing of pattern space
<bluecrysmile> "
<i42n> ion|afk: System->Preferences->Startup
<bluecrysmile> ??
<ion|afk> sweet thx
<BurnZeZ> How can I give a certain adapter priority where it comes to network connections?
<BurnZeZ> Eg. I have wireless and ethernet connections, but the ethernet is just for a small private network.
<bluecrysmile> Maybe someone can tell me  something about 'quiet'??  thinks
<BurnZeZ> Is there a way I can give set the wireless as the default for things?
<sipior> bluecrysmile: in what context?
<i42n> bluecrysmile: What do you mean with 'quiet'?
<flash> How do i change my font color
<theadmin> flash: This is IRC, a plain-text communication protocol. We don't *have* colors.
<bluecrysmile> Just like : -n, --quiet, --silent
<bluecrysmile>               suppress automatic printing of pattern space
<usr13> flash: In terminal or here in irc ?
<sipior> bluecrysmile: are you talking about the option in sed?
<AMD> mrgenixus:i mean engineering(electronics and communication) students.
<bluecrysmile> yeah
<BurnZeZ>  What about not having colors?
<mrgenixus> AMD, do you mean in the the context of ubunut or IRC?
<BurnZeZ> Also, he's referring to his client's font more than likely.
<mrgenixus> if you mean ubuntu, you're basically in the right place
<mrgenixus> (I think)
<AMD> mrgenixus:yes
<mrgenixus> if, AMD you mean, in the context of IRC or freenode, um, I don't have the least idea.  Your best bet, in such a case, is to find a community, via google, that has an IRC channel
<mrgenixus> AMD, do you have a specific question, or are you looking for a place to hang out?
<sipior> bluecrysmile: try a command with it, and without it. the functionality should be quite clear from an example.
<area51pilot> msg NickServ identify cessna152
<famine> is there a native utorrent client? if not whats the best torrent client
<theadmin> famine: I suggest qBittorrent, it's quite awesome
<theadmin> famine: Other than this, there is a native utorrent client but it's linked against horribly outdated libraries and just DO NOT WORK
<mrgenixus> AMD: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=electronics
<captainmark> transmission is so simple and included in default install
<theadmin> captainmark: It's too simple, it lacks things
<usr13> args[0]: I hope that's not  your password you just gave us?  :(
<usr13> sorry wrong nic
<juhpel> Would there be any sense running Kubuntu 11.04 on a laptop with AMD Sempron 3800+ processor and 870MB memory? I wonder if there are enough memory.
<ChessTeach> \win c
<compdoc> juhpel, I would think it would run
<bluecrysmile> ok ,maybe i got it!   thanks ,sipior
<theadmin> juhpel: It'd run fine
<os1ris> Greetings , I have a quick question. I am running 11.04 and I am running into some weird video issues.. I am seeing when some weird sitations when I run youtube sometimes the video will not even load till i shutdown the browser. And , I will run some xvids and see some video lag.  Can anyone help..
<os1ris> On a dell laptop , ati video card
<sipior> bluecrysmile: yep
<juhpel> nice, thank you!
<pervy_sage> Hola
<theadmin> !es | pervy_sage
<ubottu> pervy_sage: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pervy_sage> theadmin: Oh, Hai
<Dancecode> hai
<pervy_sage> So, I'm getting [  125.870294] wlan0: association with 00:1f:9e:41:a6:0d timed out
<pervy_sage> in my dmesg logs ^^
<BluesKaj> os1ris, sounds like you need an upgrade or reinstall of flashplugin-installer
<ion|afk> I have a package installed and I'm wondering what depends on it, is there a reverse dependency lookup?
<akSeya> hello folks. I need to add a parameter on my kernel line, as far as I remember it was i8042.nomux . I saw that there are other options to i8042 like reset nopnp and so on.. where could I find more info about all that options and what they really do?
<os1ris> Let me try that =]
<os1ris> What is the best way to un-intall completly or just use package manager?
<glebihan> ion|afk, apt-cache rdepends packagename
<BluesKaj> os1ris, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<os1ris> thanks!
<Dancecode> 有源文件包也可以
<theadmin> That... looks chinese I guess.
<szal> !cn | Dancecode
<theadmin> !zh | Dancecode
<ubottu> Dancecode: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dancecode> 咳咳
<lazarus_> do apps that get displayed  in the ubuntu software center
<Dancecode> 多多关照，第一次用，接触Ubuntu。倒是很好用哈哈
<lazarus_> get quality check of somthing like tha
<theadmin> lazarus_: Well, they are mostly officially supported Ubuntu softwares
<lazarus_> skype 2.2 is buggy as hell and often locks up
<Tohuw> lazarus_: Each application's info page details the level of maintenance Canonical provides to the package(s).
<zi> Where could I find php 5.1 binaries?
<cwickert> so, who can tell me something about the scope of "standart support", "extented desktop and server support" and "server support"? which repos will be supported? ubuntu.com is not helpful at all here
<Tohuw> lazarus_: Skype is closed source. Canonical can not support or improve an application when they can't inspect the source code.
<os1ris> @BluesKaj - looks like it happened again.. You think it could be compiz or my video driverS?
<BartlomiejB> I want to be informed with "You have new mail." message on text terminal (in X). my mbox is /var/log/<USERNAME> and I don't receive such messages. I get mail via fetchmail in cron.
<BartlomiejB> what can I do?
<lazarus_> surely if an applation propritary or not fails ot meet certain standard is doesnt get the right to be in the SC because it affects the users experience or somthing along the lines of that
<theadmin> BartlomiejB: You know, it's typically /var/mail/username
<BartlomiejB> theadmin: oops, yes, typo.
<sipior> BartlomiejB: you're using bash? set the variable "MAILCHECK" to your mailbox path.
<sipior> BartlomiejB: sorry, "MAILPATH", of course.
<usr13> lazarus_: You coul d try an earlier version. Like 2.1
<BartlomiejB> sipior: yes, I'm using bash. thank you very much.
<usr13> lazarus_: But, it may not perform the same on each and every system.
<glebihan> zi, what release of ubuntu are you running ?
<zi> glebihan - 10.something
<usr13> lazarus_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<milen8204> hello all I am searching for a good transparent, desktop background calendar
<milen8204> anyone can help a bit ?
<zenrox> rainlander
<zenrox> ??
<BartlomiejB> zi: lsb_release -a will tell you the exact version. just a hint ;)
<glebihan> zi, could you give the extact version, if you don't know, use "lsb_release -a"
<usr13> lazarus_: Does skype lock up?  Or does the whole system freeze?
<iiistee> whenever i open any app i just get a white screen and nothing else . for example if i open terminal or text editor i just get a white terminal with nothing on it as if it is stuck pls help
<zi> hmm, derp -- 11.04
<gary_inNYC> just installed some updates and now i have no permissions to files and folders in an external drive.  what can i do?
<ACME_> weird
<usr13> gary_inNYC: mount | pastebinit
<usr13> show us
<lazarus_> yes 2.1 works fine im just saying that i always keep hearin ubuntu devs and so on say "we want to deliver the best user experience possible" allowing badly written apps in SC doesnt help them reach that goal surely
<willwh> iiistee: alt +  ctrl + 1, log in, sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog -> then alt + ctrl + 7, and start opening things - you should see some errors
<lazarus_> and the whole system locks up
<iiistee> willwh : you mean ctrl
<Tohuw> lazarus_: Just because it locks up for you doesn't mean it locks up for everyone. The package is in the repository because it worked when tested by whomever maintains the package.
<glebihan> zi, you won't find php 5.1 binaries for 11.04
<willwh> iiistee: you might just need to, restart gdm (i.e. reboot)
<usr13> lazarus_: run skype for terminal and watch for errors
<iiistee> willwh : u mean ctl+alt+f1?
<glebihan> zi, if you really need that version, you'll have to install from sources
<willwh> I did - yes, to log in to a different tty
<willwh> iiistee: I would just reboot first
<shinsuke> hi. i want to create an image of an encrypted partition. however i guess image will have the full size because of the encryption. is there a solution for using less space?
<lazarus_> i mean dont get me wrong i love ubuntu and i am happy to help any way i can but i was just moaning a lil bit
<airtonix> moaning is offtopic
<airtonix> it's also offtopic in offtopic
<BartlomiejB> LoL
<usr13> lazarus_: What version of Ubuntu do you have?  Does skype lock up?  Or does the whole system freeze?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: ok, i'll need to install pastebinit first one sec
<usr13> gary_inNYC: mount | pastebinit #And send us resulting URL
<lazarus_> 11.04 the whole system locks up
<usr13> lazarus_: Test your memory
<lazarus_> i have
<usr13> lazarus_: boot to CD, run memtest
<lazarus_> no errors
<willwh> how long did you run it for?
<lazarus_> 2-3 hours
<willwh> seriously, not long enough.
<usr13> lazarus_: Check heatsink for dust, and CPU fan, and thermal grease
<raven_> vbox existing winxp installation virtualized: how to install virtual(cpu)drivers to get windows come up?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: http://pastebin.com/MDg0R2Kx
<usr13> lazarus_: Yea, I usually run memtest overnight before I'm confident that memory modules are good.
 * lazarus_ sips tea and carrys on reading responses
<lazarus_> heh
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Ok I see that /dev/sda1 is mounted read only.  Did you do that on purpose?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: no i didn't
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Wait, that may be normal.  It is /
<konsumer> Anyone know how to disable that Disk Utility pop up? It says "Hard Disk Problems. A hard disk is reporting health problems." The HDD's are new and have no problems. This pop up happens once every hour or so.
<gary_inNYC> usr13: i just mounted the external "lacie" drive as i normally would... just plug it into usb and let buntu do the rest
<amin_> hi
<amin_> is there anybody out there?
<amin_> :|
<usr13> gary_inNYC: sudo fdisk -l  | fstab
<amin_> you faggots
<compdoc> theres at least one person in denver
<amin_> hmmm
<glebihan> usr13, gary_inNYC : it is not mounted read-only
<Enox4> Can someone tell me how to reinstall grub from the 11.04 live CD?  My system decided it doesn't want to boot anymore via grub.  The grub rescue> prompt is also kind of unhelpful.
<amin_> has anybody passe LPIC-1 here?
<compdoc> or there was...
<yaswanth> hi
<Konsole> Gigidy.
<lazarus_> i forgot to point out i am not the only person i know to be expereincing system lockups on 11.04
<usr13> gary_inNYC: What is /media/LACIE  ?  What type of device is it?
<xangua> !grub | Enox4 tried this¿
<ubottu> Enox4 tried this¿: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<amin_> has anybody passe LPIC-1 here?
<amin_> has anybody passed LPIC-1 here?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: /media/LACIE is the external hard drive
<sipior> amin_: find somewhere else to play.
<gary_inNYC> usr13: it's the one i'm having permissions issues with
<konsumer> Can i un install Disk Utility with out effecting the OS?
<usr13> gary_inNYC: What type of device is it?
<raven_> vbox existing winxp installation virtualized: how to install virtual(cpu)drivers to get windows come up?
<theadmin> konsumer: Yes, you can
<yaswanth> ya can
<konsumer> thanks
<konsumer> it keeps telling me my new drives have health errors
<yaswanth> ya
<gary_inNYC> usr13: it's a usb2 external hdd
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Is it a conventional HD or a flash drive of some sort?  What type of device is it?
<konsumer> i think its because they're using that "green" performance feature
<konsumer> suppose to use less power
<gary_inNYC> usr13: it's conventional hard drive
<yaswanth> conventional hd
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Oh ok...  ls -l /media/LAXIE |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<gary_inNYC> usr13: ok
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Oh ok...  ls -l /media/LACIE |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<yaswanth> ya its very intresting to use
<yaswanth> where are you from
<yaswanth> joined
<gary_inNYC> usr13: http://pastebin.com/ybBS23WG
<konsumer> What is the best media player for BD back up playback?
<raven_> vbox existing winxp installation virtualized: how to install virtual(cpu)drivers to get windows come up?
<konsumer> i can play the .m2ts with most popular media players, but it wont read the menu and extras
<yaswanth> moovida media player
<konsumer> nice, thanks :)
<konsumer> yaswanth, is this app available in linux?
<konsumer> i only see the windows versions
<konsumer> Also, does not support java based BD menu
<konsumer> so, i ask again, lol
<yaswanth> i have problem with .mpeg files these file has no audio which player is best for .mpeg file
<dip_10> Anyone installed 11.04 on Toshiba L640?
<konsumer> Anyone know of a BD media player that works with Menu and Extras playback?
<konsumer> yaswanth, i want it to read the BD as if it were on a Disk
<BartlomiejB> yaswanth: try mplayer
<konsumer> ive tried em all
<konsumer> none can emulate the menu
<konsumer> mplayer works for the mpeg2 streams but not the avc streams, from a BD back up
<konsumer> once the m2ts has avc codec for video, it just crashes
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Sorry I was on the phone.
<gary_inNYC> usr13: np
<yaswanth> ya please search in the ubuntu software center
<Kingdong> is there any shell that allow basic os configuraiton without giving access to the full command line (something with ncurse maybe ?)
<NecessAndAry> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 (unity enabled) on a netbook 1024x600 (MSI Wind U115) installed a driver for GMA500, everything worked but the bar at the top is blurry
<yaswanth> can use java with this?
<amin_> MO_Handes
<usr13> gary_inNYC: What is your username on this system?   gary  ?
<rye> Is anybody using NFS4 on Lucid server with Natty client?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: yes
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I tell Ubuntu not to prompt me for my password when I resume from standby?
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Well, I do not see any reason you would not have write permission on this drive.  Let's do a little test and see.
<gary_inNYC> usr13: ok
<Konsole> So many questions, not enough answers. Lol.
<usr13> gary_inNYC: touch /media/LACIE/test-file
<Konsole> *cough* Google... *cough*
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Tell me if you get an error...
<gary_inNYC> usr13: touch: cannot touch `/media/LACIE/test-file': Read-only file system
<yaswanth> how can we use java in this os
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Is there some sort of switch on the drive?
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, did the system automount the usb drive or did you put it in fstab?
<xangua> !java | yaswanth
<ubottu> yaswanth: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gary_inNYC> thunsucker: it automounted that way
<gary_inNYC> usr13: except for a power switch, none
<usr13> gary_inNYC: df /dev/sdb1
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, it mounted the drive as root with permissions but not the user. set it to mount in fstab with the uid of your user
<yaswanth> how to use that?
<konsumer> Even though i un installed Disk Utility, i still get the Health HDD pop up :( Any way to get rid of that pop up?
<gary_inNYC> usr13: df: `/dev/sdb1': Permission denied
<usr13> gary_inNYC:  As thunsucker suggests, you could put a line in /etc/fstab for it.
<usr13> gary_inNYC: sudo df /dev/sdb1
<Konsole> gary_inNYC, are you root or sudo?
<gary_inNYC> Konsole: i'm regular user
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, sec i'll find you ane xample command
<Konsole> gary_inNYC, I was actually being sarcastic lol.. I ment try running the command as usr13 stated or root up before running command
<gary_inNYC> Konsole: will do
<dip_10> My 11.04 installation on Toshiba laptop using USB sticks hangs randomly
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Do you want to create a perminate mount point for it and add a line in fstab for it (and keep it mounted all the time)?  Not sure, but it may solve  your problem.
<gary_inNYC> usr13: i don't keep it on all the time, just when i need to throw in a few files on occasion
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Is gary the original user?  (The one that was created when you first installed Ubuntu.)?
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, what filesystem does the drive have? fast32, ntfs?
<usr13> thunsucker: vfat
<gary_inNYC> usr13: yes, though many of the files originated from a windows system with the same username
<gary_inNYC> thunsucker: it uses fat32
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, usr13: umount the drive, and use a command like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137"
<usr13> thunsucker: See:  http://pastebin.com/MDg0R2Kx  &  http://pastebin.com/ybBS23WG
<NecessAndAry> My Unity bar at the top is slightly blurry, the other text is normal, any way to fix that
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, usr13: replace the paths obviously, also change the uid=1000 to the uid of "gary"
<usr13> gary_inNYC: Permissions shouldn't matter because it is vfat
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, check private message, can you give you some more specifics
<thunsucker> usr13, I agree but i had a similiar issue until i mounted it as myself
<usr13> gary_inNYC: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<gary_inNYC> usr13: ok
<usr13> gary_inNYC: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb |pastebinit
<yaswanth> any one know this please tell how can we found system machine number . . like 202.46.201.114
<jmcantrell> anyone know why xterm does not play nice with the compiz grid plugin?
<usr13> thunsucker: Yea, but shouldn't happen.  I don't know why it's doing this.
<captainmark> is there a way to stop the (someuser has joined/quit the room) messages from appearing
<mcb_1> yaswanth: What you is the IP address of the machine? Is it? If so you do a 'ifconfig'
<Konsole> captainmark, yeah. You leave the channel.
<BartlomiejB> yaswanth: /sbin/ifconfig? host? you should as more precise questions, you know.
<Konsole> hhahaha.. :>
<captainmark> ha, thanks man
<gary_inNYC> usr13: http://pastebin.com/t6uHkump
<oCean> Konsole: that's not helpful, stop that
<TheEvilPhoenix> captainmark:  depends on the IRC client, but that should be better asked elsewhere
<oCean> captainmark: xchat?
<Konsole> oCean, I'm kidding.. Calm down captian
<oCean> Konsole: not here please
<captainmark> im on empathy, it sucks bigtime for irc
<theadmin> captainmark: In irssi, /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART QUIT
<theadmin> captainmark: Like, impossible on Empathy xD
<BartlomiejB> yaswanth: if you are behind some firewall (masquarade), then you can visit some site that shows your IP, eg. browserspy.dk or sth.
<theadmin> captainmark: Sorry, change the client
<yaswanth> how can get that ip address i dnt get you please tell clearly
<captainmark> damn
<Konsole> theadmin, not many people use irssi these days... it doesn't have a sexy gui :P
<voxcroix_> can anyone PM me to teach me how to register nick name. pls.
<BartlomiejB> Konsole: well, I do :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> captainmark:  try using xchat or irssi
<TheEvilPhoenix> voxcroix_:  ask in #freenode
<Konsole> xD.
<ThinkT510> !register | voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<voxcroix_> thx
<usr13> gary_inNYC: df |grep /dev/sdb1  #Just paste results here.
<captainmark> may look intot them, thanks
<mcb_1> If it is your real IP Address you can use http://meuenderecoip.com this site will tell you real IP Address.
<theadmin> Konsole: Hey, don't tell anything about GUIs to an Arch user :P
<mcb_1> If it is your LAN ip address, you can open a terminal and type ifconfig as root user.
<captainmark> @yaswanth if your on ubuntu now, just click the network manager applet, connection info is at the bottom
<Konsole> theadmin, Hey now... I'm against GUI but the average user likes to be press button do everything i want it to do.. with cool graphics
<theadmin> Konsole: Ah... Understand.
<theadmin> Konsole: We've gone slightly offtopic.
<Konsole> theadmin, Just a wee bit.
<theadmin> Konsole: Yet still, this is #ubuntu so... These guys are serious about it
<Konsole> theadmin, Yeah. I know how that goes. Unfortunately
<theadmin> Konsole: Yep, got me banned for a few minutes once, so let's stop ;)
<txomon> hello can someone help me with apt-get upgrade?
<yaswanth> i got /sbin/ifconfg bt it doesnt open because it has .exe file
<thunsucker> usr13, gary mounted it with his uid and it worked
<txomon> its returning error code 2
<Konsole> theadmin, Ouch. Harsh ><
<thunsucker> usr13, stupid but it worked for me a while back: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/LACIE -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<txomon> package name its missing, it says
<usr13> thunsucker: Ok, well, what is the deal then.  Why is that happening?
<gary_inNYC> usr13, thunsucker: it's all good thx for the helps
<thunsucker> usr13, i'm not sure, i think it's a bug.
<thunsucker> gary_inNYC, glad i could help
<thunsucker> usr13, my usb drive does the same thing. even if I su to root i can't make any changes to /media/drive1
<jdsaoid7sy8f6ds> sup
<usr13> thunsucker: Ok.  Well thanks for getting him going with it.  (I guess I got hung up on the diagnosis part...)
<thunsucker> usr13, but then as soon as i mount it as my regular user, it works great
<thunsucker> usr13, all good just glad to help, i spent months on it LOL
<yaswanth> bartlomiejB! i got what you are sending me but it does'nt  open because it has .exe file
<usr13> thunsucker: Well, maybe someone should file a bug report.  But I suppose it only happens with certain types of drives... or...?
<wingchunwarrior> i'm conducting a new install of 11.04 and was in need of some help regarding the "other" option to allocate disc space...
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: sure
<wingchunwarrior> thanks ebian
<thunsucker> usr13, yea it seems for me to be drives that automatically mount a "cdrom" drive with it
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: what is the issue?
<txomon> so is there anyone?
<wingchunwarrior> i'm looking at the "allocate drive space" and...
<captainmark> @txomon: whats the problem?
<Pici> txomon: It would help if you provided the exact error that you are getting. On a pastebin.
<usr13> thunsucker: Ahhhh, something amiss in udev ?
<usr13> thunsucker: or hald
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: please use my name if talking to me.  Otherwise I'll miss it
<oCean> usr13: please see my pm
<txomon> captainmark, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666652/
<txomon> Pici, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666652/
<wingchunwarrior> edbian> under Device it shows, /dev/sda ...and /dev/sda1 with the size being 101080 MB Unknown
<wingchunwarrior> what i'm wanting to do is totally fdisk or whatever and use the entire drive
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: /dev/sda refers to the hdd   /dev/sda1 refers to the first partition (possibly the only)
<wingchunwarrior> sorry edbian...that was for you regarding the entire drive
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: If you wanna use the entire drive the easiest way is to do the 'use entire drive' option instead of custom or whatever
<usr13> thunsucker: Probably particular to 11.04 ?
<Pici> txomon: Can you please run: LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade    and paste the entire output?
<thunsucker> usr13, it happened to me on 10.04 and 11.04
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: But if you wanna use this option delete /dev/sda1  make a /dev/sda1 that is / (and ext4) and make a /dev/sda2 that is swap
<konsumer> Is there a way to go back to the menu style of Ubuntu 10.10? I'm on 11.04 :(
<Pici> !classic | konsumer
<ubottu> konsumer: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> wingchunwarrior: /dev/sda2 should be the size of the amount of ram you have (unless you have less than 1Gb of ram)
<konsumer> ty sir
<konsumer> brb :)
<Enox4> Can someone help me installing grub from a chrooted live CD?  I'm getting "no path or device is specified" with grub-install /dev/sda
<wingchunwarrior> edbian, okay. can we pvt chat channel is moving to quickly for me to follow.
<txomon> picasso, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666653/
<txomon> Pici, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666653/
<txomon> sry picasso
<dip_10> what does "acpi=copy_dsdt" mean?
<konsumer> Pici, thanks for the help :) That new look was too OS X ish :D
<Pici> txomon: If you run: sudo apt-get update first, does it fix your issue?
<usr13> thunsucker: Well, I have a 10.04 system and not doing it here, so.... I dono.  Ok well.  Is mystery...
<bourke> hi, does anyone know the warning you sometimes get from apt-get, something like 'replace conf with one from package Y/N/Z etc"
<bourke> Im basically for a flag to always answer N to that..
<bourke> -y doesn't seem to cut it..
<txomon> Pici, already tried
<blackhat> any one dere
<txomon> Pici, is there any way to clean everything already downloaded? I just did apt-get clean/autoclean/autoremove
<TheWarden> Hi, when a Ubuntu system boots up at times if not properly shutdown it will do a file system check and may prompt for user input. Is there a way to assume the answer to the prompts so no user interaction is required at this stage?
<Pici> txomon: do this: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available-old
<usr13> TheWarden: If it is prompting you for input, you more-than-likely have problems with that drive.
<Tigger__> hi
<Pici> txomon: then run  sudo apt-get upgrade
<lupo_> ciao a tutti
<txomon> Pici, dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<txomon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<TheWarden> usr13: okay, but doesn't it prompt to repair or skip, etc? I want to set the default response so no user interaction is required.
<txomon> same thing
<usr13> TheWarden: Oh, sorry, I see that you said when 'not properly shutdown". Well same issue.  WHen the plug was pulled, file-system errors occured and it needs your permission to fix them.  You should quit pulling the plug.
<glebihan> txomon, run "sudo apt-get update" first
<txomon> glebihan, i did
<Dexo> hey, is there any way to dualboot ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<Pici> Dexo: Why would you do that?
<TheWarden> usr13: lol funny... power outage does the same thing. So how can one set the responses for those prompts?
<usr13> TheWarden: If you have power outages, you should get a UPS.  (This is a desktop PC, right?)
<Dexo> Pici: so i can use the desktop and host my game server when im not using desktop
<txomon> Dexo, installing the server first?
<Pici> Dexo: Do you realize that Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu server both use the same package repositories?
<Dexo> txomon: i have desktop installed right now
<Dexo> pici: ok? does that mean i cant dual boot them?
<TheWarden> usr13: I don't have control over the environment... these devices running Ubuntu do not have a keyboard or mouse and is remotely administrated. I need to set default responses for those type of prompts.
<txomon> Dexo, it would be as having 2 ubuntus at the same time
<Pici> Dexo: You can, I just don't see the use, since they are the same thing, just with different packages installed.
<TheWarden> usr13: no its not a desktop pc... it is used in an application environment or says as a STB (set-top-box)..
<usr13> TheWarden: I see.  Let look and see if I can find an answer. (I don't know.)
<IdleOne> Dexo: you can host your game server at the same time as running the desktop, all with the same single Ubuntu install.
<Dexo> pici: would be running ubuntu desktop without the X be the same as Server?
<TheWarden> usr13: I've been searching online for an answer but no luck so far.
<lupo_> ao
<b0whunter> hi
<blackhat> hai friends
<Pici> txomon: Okay, lets do this: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Dexo> IdleOne: but i dont want desktop lagging the server. it uses resources
<txomon> Pici, done
<Pici> txomon: Then: sudo dpkg --clear-avail; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> Dexo: So you can turn off the service that provides the desktop environment.
<Fidde> Hi
<Fidde> I
<konsumer> Hi
<Dexo> Pici: how would i do that? im newish to  ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Dexo: you can only boot one instance of Ubuntu at a time. Yes, you could install both server and Desktop on different partitions but you would only be able to boot to one of those and use it.
<Pici> Dexo: sudo service gdm stop    or  start
<Dexo> IdleOne: yes i know that
<Fidde> I got an eee pc and want to install ubuntu netbook edition with wubi. But whan I choose ubuntu netbook and then start the installation I get the message that It can't download it
<Dexo> Pici: and sudo server gdm start to re-enable the X?
<Pici> Dexo: service, not server.  But yes.
<xangua> Fidde: just install regular ubuntu
<xangua> !une | Fidde
<ubottu> Fidde: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<txomon> Pici, there is something strange in that file, its binary at the begging
<usr13> TheWarden: Looking at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bypassing-fsck/ but not really applicable
<Fidde> ok
<Dexo> Pici: yea (typo)
<Pici> txomon: Did you recently have an issue where you lost power, or had to hard-shutdown or similar?
<Guest68605> trying irssi
<Dexo> Pici: restarting the computer would also re-enable the X right?
<usr13> TheWarden: Actually, the above URL may contain the correct method, adding to the end of the kernel line....
<Fidde> Anyone know if eee pc suports 64 bits os?
<b0whunter> Anyone else having problems with flightgear
<Pici> Dexo: Correct.
<Dexo> ok ty
<Dexo> gonna try it now
<usr13> TheWarden:  "Force fsck on boot using /forcefsck"
<ThinkT510> Fidde: look up what processor you got
<Guest68605> end the irssi test, bye and thanks
<Fidde> intel atom n450
<xangua> Fidde: no
<Fidde> wubi is downloading the x64 version of ubuntu ...
<konsumer> Fidde according to the Atom Processor website. It handles x86 and x86-64 CPUs
<trism> Fidde: actually the n450 does
<Fidde> okay
<konsumer> So, yes, it should
<txomon> Pici, yep
<ThinkT510> Fidde: http://ark.intel.com/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-(512K-Cache-1_66-GHz)
<b0whunter_> CAnt play flightgear in 11.04
<ThinkT510> Fidde: short answer: yes 64bit
<Pici> txomon: Well, a corrupt file such as that is one of the things that can happen if you don't shut down properly.
<txomon> Pici, isnt there any way to reset it?
<AndroidLoverInSF> when i vnc into my machine, after i type in the password. it says vnc connection closed, whats wrong? i think the pw is correct
<txomon> Pici, cant i just delete it?
<Pici> txomon: did you try that second set of commands that I gave you?
<konsumer> AndroidLoverInSF, Have you tried connecting with out a password, just to be sure it works at all?
<TheWarden> usr13: interesting but those solutions a to either skip or bypass file system check. I want to still have file system check but with default responses when it prompts to eliminate user interaction.
<usr13> TheWarden: But the bottom line is that a server farm that does not have backup power (generator) / and / or ups's  is not a good very good server farm.  (Especially if it is in an area where there are power-outages often.
<Fidde> When connecting to my wireless network the computer goes to text mode.
<usr13> TheWarden: Yea, I know. Not really relevant.  But was thiking...
<Fidde> and it sais panic occurred, switching back to text console
<txomon> Pici, it worked
<Pici> txomon: great!
<txomon> or at least it seems to
<TheWarden> usr13: yes I agree with you but I have to deal with reality. Reality is not everyone will get or understand the importance of a UPS. These systems are not owned my me nor do I have physically control over them. I just want to give answers to the prompts... as nothing is more annonying then having a prompt sit there and not fully bootup cause its waiting for someone to answer.
<usr13> TheWarden: ... that It may be a clue as to a method of some other sort, because I just don't know how to alter fsck  intervention at boot time.
<TheWarden> when no one is there watching it to be answered.
<TheWarden> usr13: oh okay, well thanks for your help.
<Fidde> can someone help me? :)
<usr13> TheWarden: Still checking tho
<ThinkT510> Fidde: i don't know many people who use wubi
<TheWarden> usr13: as am I still searching :), thanks.
<usr13> TheWarden: See my PM
<danny__> servus
<danny__> hello
<juhpel> If I'm dual booting Windows and Ubuntu and wanted to use one data storage hard disk partition from both systems, should I format the partition as ext4 or ntfs or some other? (I couldn't find any ext4 file system drivers for windows)
<ThinkT510> juhpel: ntfs
<juhpel> ok, thanks
<theadmin> juhpel: ntfs
<theadmin> juhpel: Or fat32
<ThinkT510> juhpel: if you know you won't be dealing with files bigger than 4gb then fat32 is an alternative
<sushil__> HI , I am newbie and wants to contributes to Ubuntu. basically I am java Architect  . Can somebody guide me how my skills can be used for ubuntu .
<spock> can somebody colon my name please, I want to see what the alert does in pidgin :)
<BluesKaj> juhpel,, best to partition to ntfs , thereby guaranteeing access from wimdows and ubuntu
<theadmin> spock:
<spock> theadmin: lemme minimize and try again...
<theadmin> spock:
<juhpel> Ok, definitely bigger files than 4gb needed, so ntfs it is.
<spock> sweet thanks, I get a popup
<Dexo> pici: didnt work lol
<BluesKaj> !java | sushil__,
<ubottu> sushil__,: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dexo> pici: once i stoped the X and enterd the terminal screen i couldnt get any commands to do anything
<BluesKaj> !info java | sushil__
<ubottu> sushil__: Package java does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> heh
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sushil__> Thanx Blueskaj , but I am not able to figure it out the types of work that  I can contribute  for..
<BluesKaj> rww, he wants to write java aps or some such
<usr13> TheWarden: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs-release.html#1.41.14
<Pici> Dexo: Because you didn't know what to type? or some other reason?
<Dexo> i did sudo apt-get to see if it would give a response and got nothing, i did sudo service dgm start and nothing. no commands worked
<BluesKaj> Dexo, try update
<rww> BluesKaj: JDK is the same instructions as JRE, just with the obvious packagename substitution
<BluesKaj> rww, dumb bot
<AndroidLoverInSF> konsumer: yes i disabled password but still have problem. weird was working before tunneled ssh. i didnt change anything now cant vnc into it, can still ssh into it
<rww> BluesKaj: excuse me?
<Pici> Dexo: Did you login?
<Dexo> pici: i never logged out. how would i login?
<BluesKaj> rww, there's no factoid for working with java in ubuntu , except to install java
<Pici> Dexo: You should see a login screen in one of your ttys.
<rww> BluesKaj: Perhaps you should write one, then.
<Pici> Dexo: at ctrl-alt-f1 (f7 to return to your desktop)
<auronandace> !participate | sushil__
<ubottu> sushil__: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Dexo> ohhhhhhhhh
<BluesKaj> not me rww, I was trying to point sushil__ in the right direcdtion ...perhaps you misunderstood ?
<Dexo> pici: i never know about that
<TheWarden> fsck -a seems to be the solution but how to set that option for bootup fsck
<Dexo> pici: after i login then do i do sudo service dgm stop?
<Pici> Dexo: its 'gdm' and only if you want to stop the graphical interface.
<famine> i need to enable 'DRM' in the kernel, but i cant find it menuconfig....anyone know where it resides?
<tarfart> why is it when I statically assign an IP Address to a nick card, it unassigns ?
<\DSAFEW\> famine, device-drivers->video cards->here maybe
<BluesKaj> tarfart, how are you assigning it
<tarfart> sudo ifconfig eth3 192.168.1.25 netmask 255.255.255.0
<txomon> Pici, do you know the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade
<trism> famine: also, in make menuconfig, you can type / and then type a search string to search config names (in this case, DRM is probably useful)
<Pici> txomon: I do... but this factoid is faster (and I wrote the factoid so theres that)...
<BluesKaj> tarfart, you should do static in /etc/network/interfaces and set nm to use static
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<r4`> When installing ubuntu 11.04 from USB, the installer keeps crashing when it comes to installing libreoffice packages (seems to be random on which ones)...any ideas on what to check?
<Seveas> your usb disk
<Seveas> the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<r4`> the error itself is very vague so there really isnt any information
<r4`> ok
<txomon> Pici, ty
<r4`> thanks :)
<Pici> txomon: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> tarfart, in /etc/network/interfaces :  iface eth0 inet static
<Seveas> no matter how vague, any info is better than nothing
<Seveas> also, logfiles :)
<tarfart> BluesKaj: what daemon must I restart for changes to take place ?
<r4`> im guessing syslog would be the first place to look
<BluesKaj> or whatever your eth0 equivalent , tarfart
<BluesKaj>  tarfart  sudo /etc/init,d/networking restart
<hazz> hi guys i got a little problem setting a ssh -x from a backtrack pc to a ubuntu laptop, i'm not able to see the ubuntu remote desktop
<hazz> any help will be appreciated
<BluesKaj> tarfart, sorry that was comma in init.d by mistake if you copied and pasted
<tsimpson> hazz: ssh does not send the remote desktop, it just allows you to run remote applications on your local X server
<llutz> hazz: -x diables X-forwarding and ssh doesn't do remote-desktop at all
<Pici> hazz: also, keep in mind that the switch you'd likely want to use is -X, not -x
<hazz> tsimpson, how can i view my remote desktop so.
<thrillERboy> hazz: SSH and Remote desktop are different, ssh gives you access to remote machines CLI
<Dulak> hazz: you can setup a vnc, or nxserver, or xrdp on the remote side to get a desktop type interface
<hazz> sorry i miswrited
<sushil__> Blueskaj : I was disconnect due to loose connection of DSL wire. But once I disconnected ..it takes 5 min. to reconnect again ..I dont know if its the problem with Ubuntu or with my laptop
<tsimpson> hazz: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<hazz> but many years ago i was able to view the remote desktop just with ssh, but right now i do not remeber how
<Dulak> hazz: ssh -X will let you do something like 'sudo wireshark -i eth0' on the remote side and see the wireshark window on your local machine.  to see a desktop you need a remote desktop daemon running on the remote side.
<Tohuw> hazz: perhaps with X11 forwarding or... Dulak just beat me to the other possibility.
<hazz> tsimpson, thanks and other as well, infact i configured the X11 forwarding
<BluesKaj> sushil__, if you have a loose connection then it's probly your laptop cycling thru several tries to connect until it finally does so.
<sushil__> Blueskaj :  ya Blueskaj , I tries several times , but I understands that after a certain time only it reconnect
<sushil__> Blueskaj : I understands that when the session time out then it reconnect agian
<RNAndyB> Is there a reason that I wouldnt be able to mount a Fat12 floppy disk?
<imark1> anyone using pidgin?
<theadmin> imark1: Depends. For IRC? Nope. For IM? Yeah, me
<BluesKaj> sushil__, you really should get a replacement cable or fix the one you are using
<ariqs> ok, so I got a canon 4350d and installed a driver that's supposed to work in linux. Installed the printer and now it just sits there not printing anything
<sushil__> BluesKaj :  Ya , i will buy a USB connection soon
<BluesKaj> sushil__, have you tried the laptop wifi ?
<sushil__> Blueskaj : How easy is Python to learn and practice
<imark1> @sushil very
<sushil__> BluesKaj : I am using the network manager
<daan4711> Hi, I'm using an Apple Wireless Keyboard (bluetooth) with Natty. Now I would like to make my computer wake up from sleep, when hitting a button on my keyboard. Is this possible?
<Dulak> sushil__: you can learn it pretty well in a week, maybe two if you're really not technical
<Dulak> sushil__: as with anything learning it and mastering it are different things, but python is very easy on a novice
<BluesKaj> sushil__, I have very little experience with python, only some scripts  , just auser
<sushil__> BluesKaj : I am using the DSL config in network manager
<BluesKaj> sushil__, yes the network manager should work in wifi mode if your router is wifi capable
<sushil__> Dulak : But wts the main diff between python3 and 3
<wahben> Hello Ubuntu community, I am having this really annoying problem which I want to resolve today, every once in a while my douns stops working, usually after my browser stays open for too long. killall firefox-bin and flashplayer processes does not resolve this, and restart gnome session doesn't either. I need to reboot the computer every time
<wahben> Is there a way to find out which process is using my sound device?
<sushil__> Dulak : sorrt 2 & 3
<Dulak> sushil__: there are technical differences, 2 is entrenched, 3 is starting to get adopted.  If you want to work with anything legacy you use 2.  If you want to write an entire something from scratch, you use 3.
<sushil__> Dulak : which version we use for Ubuntu
<Dulak> sushil__: it's still 2
<hazz> wahben, ps -x|grep '*the module of your sound processor' give a try
<ThinkT510> sushil__: 2 is default, 3 is available in repos
<Dulak> sushil__: the only distro to move to 3 is arch, afaik.
<sushil__> Dulak : So its mean migrating to 3 will be little expensive
<sushil__> Dulak ; In case of time
<BluesKaj> wahben, which device is your soundcard ? , lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<Dulak> sushil__: like I said, use 2 if you want to use the majority of python code out there.  Use 3 for something you write from scratch.
<sushil__> Dulak :If a user write the code in 3 . Does 2 supports it in Ubuntu
<wahben> BluesKaj, sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp*
<Dulak> sushil__: translating code from 2 to 3 is fairly trivial if tedious.
<wahben> BluesKaj,  Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 04)  (oops)
<ThinkT510> !info python3.2 | sushil__
<ubottu> sushil__: python3.2 (source: python3.2): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.2). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3738 kB, installed size 13108 kB
<Dulak> sushil__: no, if its python 3, the user would have to install python 3 packages
<imark> python3 will be included as default as of 11.10
<wahben> And I can see the only processes using my soundcard right now are pulseaudio
<jstoone> Hi guys, how do I connect to the internet in the tty?
<wahben> and my sound currently does not work
<miet> hej
<jstoone> wahben: Try to type "alsamixer" and see if everything is turned up (:
<sushil__> dulak : can you  suggest .how to start with python
<jstoone> wahben: (in terminal"
<jstoone> wahben: (in terminal)*
<Dulak> sushil__:  /join #python
<wahben> I just tried to killall pulseaudio and start again and am now getting a initialization error: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="29" name="platform-thinkpad_acpi" card_name="alsa_card.platform-thinkpad_acpi" tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<sushil__> dulak : Thanx Dulak
<Sub_Zero> If I wanted to clone a folder to a local folder what would be the command for that. Say if I wanted to download the directory http://website.com/dir/ and everything inside that directory.
<BluesKaj> wahben, let's start over , what's the problem with your audio ?
<Dulak> sushil__: something to think about too, most distros will transition to 3 over the next 5 years or so.
<lawker> Will 2.X still be installed by default?
<RNAndyB> I am trying to mount a floppy disk. Weather it auto mounts or I mount it with "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" it says it works fine, but if I add files to it,remove the disk and put it in another machine nothing is on the disk.The files I add to the disk just get added to /media/floppy0 as a normal directory.If I try to umount /dev/fd0 it says the device is not mounted,even directly after I mount it.The disk is formatted as Fat12 with "mkdosfs -F 12 /
<RNAndyB> dev/fd0".Any ideas why it may not mount?
<wahben> BluesKaj, The problem is that the sound on my system frequently stops working, and I need to restart the computer for sound to start working again
<sushil__> Dulak : Ok Dulak , so you suggest to start with 2 for the time being
<imark> there are too many programs using 2 for now, they wont remove it yet
<lawker> As I expected
<wahben> BluesKaj, and even killing all firefox-bin and flash processes, and restarting the session doesn't help
<Dulak> sushil__: it depends on what you are wanting to do with it.
<sushil__> dulak : can we build Graphical Interfaces also with the Python2
<BluesKaj> wahben, well , if you don't mind only being able to listen to only one audio stream at a time then I would remove pulseaudio
<lawker> Transition from 2-->3 won't be a big deal in terms of learning the changes. Let the frameworks you are interested in drive where you start
<Dulak> sushil__: yes there are libraries for making gui programs in python
<wahben> BluesKaj, So basically you think it's pulseaudio being buggy?
<Pici> sushil__, everyone else:  #python would be a better place to continue, as #ubuntu is really for Ubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> wahben, yup, seems to have sticky problems
<wahben> BluesKaj, I don't mind the issue too much, I just wish there was a simple way to restart it w/o rebooting the whole system, kinda drives me nuts
<wahben> .. I just want to listen to music while I work ;p
<sushil__> Dulak : Thanx dulak
<wahben> BluesKaj, anyways, thanks all. I really hope that 11.10 is going to be greatly improved, 11.04 has been nothing but trouble so far
<Dulak> sushil__: np, come into #python anytime
<BluesKaj> wahben, pulseaudio is just a layer of of sounderserver processing that's basically redundant for ppl who don't listen to or network several audio stremas simultaneously
<sushil__> Dulak ; are you there also
<imark> @wahben 11.10 is not great so far
<Dulak> sushil__: yes
<NSR-Rainbowdutch> #celestiaradio is much more active than this chat....
<sushil__> Dulak : I will catch you tomorrow
<ThinkT510> NSR-Rainbowdutch: please don't advertise on this channel
<sushil__> Dulak : Its late for today to join
<shakesoda> NSR-Rainbowdutch: not a competition
<wahben> akright well going to reboot computer, thanks and have a nice day
<NSR-Rainbowdutch> oh hi shakesoda
<wingchunwarrior> edbian, i just have a couple more questions
<NSR-Rainbowdutch> and think I am just aayin not advertising
<NSR-Rainbowdutch> sayin*
<oCean> NSR-Rainbowdutch: please stop the offtopic talk
<flash> do you guys know any themes for Natty narwhal ?
<The_Pugilist> i am on ubuntu 11.04 and i would like to edit the launcher arguments for skype... is there any way i can do this without making a custom launcher that has to sit on my desktop?
<ThinkT510> !themes | flash
<ubottu> flash: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flash> thanks
<trism> The_Pugilist: the custom launcher doesn't have to stay on your desktop, you can move it anywhere you want before dragging it to the launcher
<trism> The_Pugilist: I usually keep them in ~/.local/share/applications/
<flash> How can I change the font color of my IRC?
<IdleOne> flash: that depends on the client you are using
<flash> IdleOne: XChat im using
<IdleOne> flash: click on Settings > Preferences > Colors
<rly> I creaed an adhoc wireless connection and there is an icon in Network manager which shows a signal with the name of the connection, but another device cannot see this connection (but it can see other connections). Is there anything else I need to do to enable sharing my Internet connection?
<rly> created*
<flash> test
<flash> IdleOne: but what color do I change there are alot of options and I dont know what to change?
<IdleOne> flash: I believe you want to change the foreground color
<flash> IdleOne: I'll try
<flash> tes
<chaospsychex> ahoy ubuntites!
<baha> hi, I have an AMD alptop does ubuntu.i386 work for it, I noticed there is an iso for amd64, what should I do?
<acicula> maybe they are ub -offtopic?
<acicula> baha: yes it will
<baha> thanks, acicula, another question can I copy my programs from my intel laptop to the new amd one?
<chaospsychex> baha: the x64 ISO is for 64-bit cpu's
<acicula> baha: err misread, both should work, but amd64 should be fine unless you have an older computer
<devil> volare
<acicula> baha: the architectures are all the same in that respect so you can copy over programs
<romenov> hi, has anyone tried downgrading his php version from 5.3 to 5.2 on 11.04?
<gr33n7007h> does anybody know how to get the broadcom sta driver working
<acicula> baha: but depending on what you mean by programs you might rather want to install programs using the ubuntu installer
<acicula> romenov: does 11.04 have a 5.2 php package?
<romenov> acicula: no clue :/
<baha> acicula, I don't want to waste time, I have a laptop that has my programs on it and want the same on the new one, what can I do, would copying some folder from root do the trick?
<acicula> baha: ah like so,no thats a bad idea. you should just reinstall the programs via the software manager
<gr33n7007h> does anybody know how to get the broadcom sta driver working? plz
<milamber> !clone | baha
<ubottu> baha: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<acicula> heh thanks, was just looking how to do that
<romenov> acicula: I can't use  a 10.x package for that?
<acicula> gr33n7007h: have you tried updating ubuntu via a cable?
<baha> ubottu, would this copy the installed programs?
<ubottu> baha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baha> :D
<acicula> baha: everything you installed using the package manager yes
<acicula> 3d party programs like matlab or such you will have to reinstall/copy over
<baha> acicula, this if I have the packages in the archive, right?
<gr33n7007h> ive downloaded it from additional drivers i just need to activate it somehow
<baha> apt/archive
<milamber> baha: what do you mean by archive?
<acicula> gr33n7007h: does the driver show in the additional drivers program?
<baha> acicula, if I have made apt-get clear then this won't work right?
<andresmh> what is the recommended ubuntu 10.10 repo to get the latest _stable_ version of FF? The default ubuntu repo still has FF 3.x, and others I've found have the bleeding edge versions.
<acicula> baha: thats not realated
<baha> milamber, I mean apt archive, the
<acicula> *related
<baha> really!!
<theadmin> andresmh: ppa:mozilla-team/firefox-stable
<baha> cool then :), thanks I'll try it
<theadmin> andresmh: Err, mozillateam, rather
<acicula> clean just removes surplus cached files
<kuncup> test
<andresmh> thanks theadmin, what is the apt-get syntax to add repos? :P
<andresmh> nv
<andresmh> nvm
<kuncup> this is the place of share anything about ubuntu?
<theadmin> andresmh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update
<andresmh> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_stable?dist=natty
<acicula> romenov: you can use apt-cache policy <packagename> to list the available versions in your repository
<baha> acicula, so I have to do as ubottu said, right?
<milamber> baha: the repositories are on the internets, if there is an equivelant package for the new install, it will install it. how many programs are you worried about? you can see what packages are available for the different versions at packages.ubuntu.com
<gr33n7007h> the driver is activated but not currently in use
<acicula> romenov: if its not their you could try using packages from an older ubuntu version, but you'll likely run into revision/dependency problems
<Enox4> How should i verify grub2 is installed correctly?  grub-update ; grub-install ?
<acicula> baha: yes, that will give you a cloned system
<baha> acicula, milamber, thanks
<jimmy51_> i'm looking for a utility i can point at an IP range and have it map the network as best as possible.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Enox4
<ubottu> Enox4: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<jimmy51_> is there such a utility? i see forum posts referencing something called Dude but it looks old and isn't in the repo.
<maheanuu> Ok, I have finished installing and setting up my daughter and her family on Ubuntu 11.04 and they love it but I am trying to get the manpages and more information to her in french.  I downloaded manpages-fr on my computer so that I possibly could copy the and give them to her for learning purposes but cannot find them on my puter   what directory are manpages kept?
<acicula> jimmy51_: what do you mean my map
<romenov> acicula: mmm no 5.2 php package :/ that sucks :s  would something like this work? http://randyfay.com/node/63
<acicula> *by
<theadmin> maheanuu: You can find the package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<theadmin> maheanuu: And manpages are spread all over the system, you're better off getting the package
<jimmy51_> acicula: show me what each IP is (type of machine, MAC prefix registered to, hostname, version, etc).  putting it in a visual diagram would be ideal (switches, routers, etc)
<maheanuu> That is what I wanted to do but I couldn't find a way to down load the package without doing the "install"
<acicula> romenov: it might yes, but if you get dependency issues you know why
<theadmin> maheanuu: apt-get --download-only install manpages-fr
<rly> How can I see a breakdown of internet traffic per application?
<mazeLe> hi there, i have a ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed on a 64-bit Lenovo 3000 N200. since the latest update, i experienced major problems with my video/audio software. no player works, except mplayer. anyone else has these problems?
<romenov> acicula: ok thanks I'll give it a try , I really need 5.2 because drupal's deprecated functions errors are driving me mad
<rly> Something which updates in real-time.
<maheanuu> smart you!!!!
<acicula> jimmy51_: you mean something like zen or similar network monitoring tools?
<jimmy51_> acicula: i've never used zen... maybe that's what i'm looking for.
<maheanuu> Thanks much and didn't know about the "download-only" thingey...  I am really beginning to luv Ubuntu and Linux in general
<jimmy51_> !info zen
<ubottu> Package zen does not exist in natty
<jimmy51_> !zen
<acicula> jimmy51_: nagios is probably the most famous
<theadmin> !find zen | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: Found: ttf-wqy-zenhei, zenity, dzen2, frozen-bubble, frozen-bubble-data, libbusiness-onlinepayment-authorizenet-perl, libfile-localizenewlines-perl, libzend-framework-php, libzend-framework-zendx-php, octave-zenity (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zen&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<maheanuu> I am stuck on an island where only myself and my family are using linux and we'e only learners
<theadmin> maheanuu: Heh :D
<maheanuu> We're not at the end of the world we
<maheanuu> were over it
<oCean> maheanuu: stop that nonsense please
<jimmy51_> acicula: i'll try nagios if i can figure out what package to install
<Dulak> rly: real-time is messy, iptraff can show you real-time.  ntop can give you a nice web-based statistical breakdown with charts and graphs, but it's delayed a bit.
<rly> Dulak: I checked the ip address and it is Canonical, but I don't think it has ever done this.
<rly> Dulak: I will try that.
<acicula> jimmy51_: its called zenoss i think
<rly> Dulak: (it basically downloads a ton of stuff)
<html> is there xvid codecs?  for us ?
<acicula> jimmy51_: they are basically network scanner/snmp collectors and service monitor tools with agent monitoring
<acicula> html: yes
<Dulak> rly: iptraff can show you quick and dirty info on an interface in real-time.  It's a console program.  ntop you run as a daemon and it has a web-based interface you load in the browser
<theadmin> html: xvid is open-source, you should be able to find them
<acicula> !restricted | html
<ubottu> html: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimmy51_> !info zenoss
<ubottu> Package zenoss does not exist in natty
<rly> Dulak: yes, I understood that. I was just providing context.
<rly> Dulak: thanks
<Dulak> rly: np
<theadmin> Well that was weird, maheannu or whatever his name was just PMed me a bunch of random nonsense and /quit
<gr33n7007h> What is a subnet?
<baldur-> I just installed Ubuntu and it finds my mother board network card... whenido "Sudo ifup eth0" then it says "Ignoring Unknown Interface  eth0=eth0."
<Dulak> gr33n7007h: a network can be split into mini-networks using subnets
<gr33n7007h> how many computers to a subnet
<flash> Have you guys tryed out using LOIC (AKA Low Orbit Ion Canon) on ubuntu ?
<Dulak> gr33n7007h: it varies depending on which subnet mask you use
<Pici> !illegal | flash
<ubottu> flash: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<acicula> !hacking | flash
<ubottu> flash: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<gr33n7007h> what is subnet mask?
<Dulak> gr33n7007h: google.com
<gr33n7007h> ok
<flash> I just use it to test my blog
<george_> Hello my GF's inspiron 14r laptop has wifi problems
<george_> the chipset is bcm 4313
<acicula> flash: apache comes with benchmarking and profiling tools that will give you far better information about your blogs performance then such a tool will
<theadmin> george_: Broadcom provides Linux drivers.
<flash> ok
<theadmin> !find wl
<ubottu> Found: linux-wlan-ng, linux-wlan-ng-doc, bcmwl-kernel-source, awl-doc, barnowl, crawl, crawl-common, crawl-tiles, fwlogwatch, gnarwl (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wl&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<theadmin> Ugh...
<BluesKaj> !bcm | george_
<ubottu> george_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<html> thanks
<_BS_> Samba - will it make use (solely) of /etc/passwd? e.g. If I add a user to the samba group, are they good to go?
<baldur-> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and cant connect to internet, it finds my mother board network card... when i do "Sudo ifup eth0" then it says "Ignoring Unknown Interface  eth0=eth0."
<baha> is this a 64 bit system? http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Athlon-II-P340-Notebook-Processor.37883.0.html
<melanie> baldur: i would be interested in the output of: dmesg | grep -i eth
<acicula> baha: yeah
<ahayzen> Hi I am having an issue with my HDD where the PC won't boot ... either Ubuntu gets stuck loading or it gets stuck at BIOS 'Detecting IDE drives' ... I have booted off a live cd and have run a few commands and can't even access the HDD ..
<ahayzen> 'sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1
<rickard> I cant get usb working in virtual box.. I can see it shadowed in devices dropdown.
<ahayzen> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<ahayzen> fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<baha> acicula, so I should install the 64 bit ubuntu ?
<ahayzen> Could this be a zero-length partition?'
<FloodBot1> ahayzen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahayzen> I feel that it is a SATA controller issue as it seems to be temperamental but has now stopped the pc from working.
<baha> acicula, 64 amd bit ?
<acicula> baha: how much internal memory do you have
<baha> acicula, 3 giga
<baha> acicula, acer aspire 5552
<baldur-> Melanie: is a big list can you be spesific to what on it you want... (it says link down in a few places)
<acicula> baha: yeah you should be fine with 64bit
<lilcyber> Hey
<baha> acicula, thanks
<b0whunter> mmm
<b0whunter> ok
<lilcyber> I know this isn't the right IRC for it, but does anyone know how to install TOR on backtrack 5?
<baha> acicula, do you recommend 11.04 or another distro?
<Pici> lilcyber : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<theadmin> !backtrack | lilcyber
<ubottu> lilcyber: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<lilcyber> Thank you.
<melanie> baldur: i don't know what i am looking for. firt thing is: is the network adapter correctly recognized? is there any confusion with respect to the network device name? maybe you could use pastebin.
<baldur-> melanie: give me one min i'll try to sort out pastebin
<acicula> baha: eh id use 11.04, or use an LTS version if you dont want to upgrade too often
<b0whunter> oic
<b0whunter> oic
<acicula> baha: i use the latest current release myself, but i put LTS versions on my moms system because it doesnt change as much
<baldur-> melanie: http://pastebin.com/Bw1VvEQh
<haaalp> "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu." i'm getting that when choosing /dev/sda as boot loader install path?
<acicula> ahayzen: if the behaviour is inconsistent its likely something mechanical/temperature related, which would point to a faulty disk/cable rather then a faulty chip
<haaalp> device for boot loader installation*
<acicula> haaalp: eh isnt it asking which partitions it should put the grub boot loader files on, rather then asking where to put the MBR? /dev/sda can never be a valid filesystem
<baldur-> .
<acicula> ..
<melanie> baldur-: i meant grep -i, not grep -l. ;-)
<acicula> baldur-: does ifconfig eth0 up give an error?
<haaalp> so... How should i do this? should i make a new partition table? because i don't want to remove my ntfs partition
<Niche> hi
<melanie> baldur-: anyway.
<acicula> haaalp: eh not enough information, are you trying to install wubi or something?
<george_> ok it says that the wl works but
<george_> in my house it worked
<george_> not in public places
<melanie> melanie: as acicula said. try to bring the device up with ifconfig.
<george_> and i checked the docs and it said something about the channels
<Niche> I've got a powerful gaming PC running 11.04 Ubuntu and the UI seems very choppy and laggy. Radeon 4890, Phemo II x4 3GHz, anyone know what's going on?
<baldur-> melanie: acicula: it does not give me error it sees the correct network card
<haaalp> acicula: I'm currently in ubuntu LiveCD and want to install ubuntu completely without dual-boot, but i still want to keep my "D: ntfs" partition since i have my private files on that one.
<acicula> george_: you have to configure every individual wireless network before you can use it
<acicula> haaalp: so which partition do you have that has free space?
<haaalp> currently i only have unallocated space since i removed my windows installation
<acicula> baldur-: then your network card should be working fine, its just the ifup script thats not working. what are you trying to do and whats in your /etc/network/interfaces and/or are you using networkmanager for anything?
<melanie> baldur-: and how about setting up the network by hand? i.e. with ifconfig, dhclient and/or route?
<zteam> Anybody here knows a way to emulate a copy-protected CD from Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Niche: have you installed the proprietary video drivers (your system isn't particularly powerful but is enough to run ubuntu well)
<acicula> haaalp: ok so you'll have to make partitions in the unallocated space, or let the ubuntu installer do that for you
<haaalp> acicula-: ok, so can i make one "ext4" partition and choose that and go ahead and install, or do i have to make other partitions too?
<acicula> haaalp: you will need a swap partition as well
<Niche> ActionParsnip, yes I have installed the proprietary ATI video drivers. I just mean powerful for Ubuntu... my Laptop has a Intel P4 2.8Ghz with a Mobility Radeon 9800 and ran Ubuntu 10.04 like butter with high compiz effects
<george_> for the partitions you can to make one big ext4 partition and mount it as /
<G0R> zteam: cd or dvd?
<george_> it should be ok with that
<haaalp> acicula-: how big is the swap recommended to be?
<george_> it has to be twice the size of your actual RAM
<ActionParsnip> Niche: does the system run ok if you log in to Ubuntu Classic session?
<george_> if u have 1 GB
<george_> it should be 2048 MBs
<Niche> ActionParsnip, I just used the Windows Installer this time which did not have me set my swap or anything like that. Could this be the reason why? I have not yet tried the classic session.
<haaalp> o.O so i have to make it 16Gb? o.O
<baldur-> acicula: melanie:
<Pici> haaalp: If you intend to hibernate, you will need as least as much swap as you have RAM.
<cfedde> to add a user to a group do I need to do more than simply put their user name on the right line of /etc/group?
<Dulak> george: that is good up to maybe 4g, then you just want enough swap to hibernate, if you even need hibernate.
<zteam> G0R: a CD, I need something like daemon tools
<haaalp> ok, so now i have on "ext4" partition and now i should make a "swap" partition that's double the size i have in RAM?
<acicula> cfedde: thats enough
<george_> yea
<george_> thats what i believe if you want to hibernate
<brandon_> s
<acicula> cfedde: you needto start  a new session for it to take effect
<cfedde> acicula: I thought so.  but after doig that, logging out and back in I don't see the new group when I run id.
<haaalp> hibernate?
<baldur-> acicula: melanie: i know the card was working but i am not abel to connect to the internet now i put in the numbers manually (ip gateway netmask) and it still does not work
<G0R> zteam: if you need daemon tools, i would suggest wine.  i use dvd decrypter with wine and it works perfectly
<brandon_> s -ls
<baldur-> acicula: melanie: i cant ping my laptop atleast
<melanie> baldur-: maybe you need to use dhcp?
<cfedde> acicula: are you aware of some cacheing layer? ala nscd for example?
<baldur-> melanie: i had it set to automatic (dhcp)
<acicula> cfedde: no, just starting a new login shell should do it i think
<baldur-> melanie: that did not work
<haaalp> any more partitions i need except swap and ext4? and on what should i install the boot loader too?
<cfedde> acicula: your understanding is the same as mine. I must have overlooked something.  thanks.
<acicula> haaalp: boot loader files go onto the ext4 partition, but the boot record goes on /dev/sda
<Niche> ActionParsnip, does installing with the windows installer ever create performance issues?
<iceroot> haaalp: why not use the default partitions ubuntu is using?
<iceroot> haaalp: and ext4 is not a partition, its a filesystem
<acicula> cfedde:if you are using something like ldap that might take precedence over local files
<ActionParsnip> Niche: make sure you defrag your NTFS partition. Wubi is directly affected by the shortcomings of NTFS
<zteam> G0R well, Daemon tools doesn't work with wine because it add drivers to the kernel, so I need to find something native for linux
<ActionParsnip> Niche: if the NTFS gets very fragmented then it will
<haaalp> yeah i know, but i'm to lazy to write that xD
<cfedde> acicula: I don't think I am.  thanks
<ActionParsnip> zteam: linux can mount ISOs natively. No need for extra tools
<iceroot> haaalp: / is shorter then ext4 ....
<theadmin> zteam: mount -o loop something.iso /path/to/lolfolder
<haaalp> but doesn't ubuntu create the other partitions on auto if i only have an ext4 filesystem?
<G0R> zteam: sorry, cd's are not my thing :(  I'm good with dvd's
<iceroot> haaalp: doesnt matter what filesystem you have. tell ubuntu where to install and ubuntu will create the layout
<haaalp> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> zteam: windows is primitive nd needs extra tools to mount ISOs. Linux has been able to do it for years
<iceroot> haaalp: you can choose to use the complete disc or to use a specific partitons, that partiton ubuntu will automaticly edit with the needed partitons
<zteam> theadmin, that doesn't work because wine can't handle that thing
<Enox4> By the way, if anyone remembers my earlier grub issues, it's a bug that if you have a snapshot on the boot volume apparently nothing will boot and it'll say disk not found.  Launchpad bug 563895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 fails to boot or install when an LVM snapshot exists" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<haaalp> ok thanks :) so ext4 filesystem is ok to choose to? since a friend of mine told me that
<iceroot> haaalp: why choose ext4? ubuntu will do the step
<zteam> ActionParsnip, yes, I know that but linux built-in tools doesn't work if the CD is copy-protected
<iceroot> haaalp: do you also want to use windows on that disc?
<theadmin> zteam: Wha? Point winecfg to that directory where the CD is as a drive
<Niche> when I drag and drop programs onto my unity launcher, they do not stay there
<Niche> what gives?
<Niche> they just float back to their location in the folder
<ActionParsnip> Niche: if you run the app it should appear, you can then right click it and select "keep in launcher"
<ActionParsnip> Niche: you should be able to drag and drop from dash
<zteam> theadmin, Already done that, and the the application just tells me to insert the CD
<haaalp> iceroot: i dont want to use windows anymore at all, only in vm, and i have an ntfs partition that i want to keep since i have private data on that one, and i can't choose /dev/sda(i know why), and i only have unallocated space right now and can only choose to install on /dev/sda and /dev/sda5(which is my ntfs partition)
<theadmin> zteam: That's... well... Not good :/
<Niche> thank you
<richardar> my front audio doesn't work, back audio ports work fine, what can I do?
<iceroot> haaalp: then tell ubuntu to use the unallocated space
<zteam> theadmin, nope, guess I just have to burn the CD instead... :-/
<iceroot> haaalp: no need to create a ext4 partiton before
<neur0tk> identify wickedcow33
<ActionParsnip> richardar: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<haaalp> iceroot: i can't choose that since i have to tell where the boot loader installation should be, that's what i meant by not being able to choose... Sorry
<iceroot> haaalp: bootloader goes to sda
<theadmin> zteam: Doubt that'd really work
<iceroot> haaalp: that will not destroy your ntfs-partion
<iceroot> haaalp: because sda is not a partiton
<haaalp> iceroot: i can't choose sda since it will tell me "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<iceroot> haaalp: just choose "use the unallocated space"
<iceroot> haaalp: the bootloader automaticly goes to sda
<richardar> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6b6f32c0ebcf0d46ffa5a9428eb1573b92032f89
<haaalp> i can't... still! i have chosen the "something else" option, instead of "use the entire disk" and there are no "use the unallocated space" in the "device for boot loader installation", and i can't do much more from that...
<jiltdil> How to change brightness of my screen i am using 11.04?
<giveway> hello
<iceroot> haaalp: what cd? alternate or the normal cd?
<ActionParsnip> richardar: if you run:  alsamixer     make sure the levels are all unmuted and cranked
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Has Quit)
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: what make / model system?
<haaalp> iceroot: the normal cd
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: ?
<haaalp> i mean the LiveCD yes
<richardar> ActionParsnip, "headphones" is greyed out
<iceroot> haaalp: if you have unallocated space on that drive ubuntu will let you choose "install on unallocated space"
<haaalp> tho i don't know if there is any other o.O
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: well you have a dim screen, is it part of a laptop?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: i am on desktop
<haaalp> iceroot: i dont have it :O
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: ok, does it have a make and model?
<iceroot> haaalp: then you dont have unallocated space
<iceroot> haaalp: you said you already create an ext4 partition?
<richardar> ActionParsnip, all levels are at the max and the headphone option is just greyed out
<haaalp> iceroot: would you mind using Teamviewer so i can show you?
<haaalp> yeah but i removed it again
<ActionParsnip> richardar: ok try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    reboot to test
<richardar> ActionParsnip, ok, although this is a sandy bridge desktop
<iceroot> haaalp: if you removed it correctyl, you will get "install in unallocated space"
<richardar> my friends infact, I am so jealous
<ActionParsnip> richardar: may help, could also try:  model=generic   or    model=auto    see what works
<richardar> ActionParsnip, OK, Will report back :D
<cfedde> acicula: turns out nscd was running on this node.   also thanks for your help.
<haaalp> iceroot: still, no... Would you mind showing me on TV?
<Oxymore> wow wow so many people there.
<Chilaquiles> hey guys, is there any software that makes an avi file to be playable in a DVD player?
<Chilaquiles> burning it into a DVD of course
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: devede
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: ok let me try thanks
<Doc_bmh> nello
<acicula> cfedde: ah ok, shouldnt nscd accept updates to /etc/groups though?
<Doc_bmh> hello
<cfedde> acicula: apparently there is a bit of a delay. based on whatever is in /etc/nscd.conf
<aj00200> Is there a way to get more than 2 lib-notify messages on screen at the same time? Is it possible to replace libnotify to get this afect?
<acicula> cfedde: maybe there is an option that will force nscd to reload whenever there is a change to passwd/groups, not like those change that frequently
<cfedde> acicula: I suspect there is.  I just did a 'restart nscd'
<cfedde> and that solved my problem.
<acicula> sweet
<haaalp> iceroot: isn't it just OK to choose the ext4 filesystem as directory for boot loader installation?
<haaalp> or is it gonna create troubles?
<avernos> is ttyusb is usb, bluetooth what is it? or where can i find it
<haaalp> fuck this, i'm going for ext4 -.-
<ActionParsnip> aj00200: you can create your own notifys with notify-send  so you can concatonate text then send it to the app, is this what you mean?
<Doc_bmh> hello
<Doc_bmh> login
<Pici> haaalp: Please mind your language in this channel.
<avernos> login accepted
<ActionParsnip> haaalp: why not just let the installer manage it all, it will setup the partitions for you
<aj00200> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. I'm looking to have multiple alert bubbles on screen at a time.
<battle_warrior> hi, ive made  a total mistake.. and somehow screwed my system up totaly enough where every time i try to rewrite a text file.. it keeps saying ] I'm sorry, Dave, but I cannot let you do that.  .. the cause of my mistake?  chown -R 777 .  How do i ix this??? without using a gui.. its a server box
<hacker357> can smb tell me how to make my ubuntu to restart@
<haaalp> yeah but i'm to afraid that i will lose my ntfs partition where my private data is...
<hacker357> it freezes on restart
<richardor> ActionParsnip, I tried laptop and generic, neither worked
<aj00200> battle_warrior: I'm not sure about your problem but you aren't using chown correctly unless your username is 777. You might be looking for chmod.
<battle_warrior> -_-
<avernos> battle_warrior, lol, did you issued that command as root?
<battle_warrior> yes
<bsmith093> im getting worried, has there been any updating of ubuntu in maybe three weeks? because apt doesnt seem to think so
<avernos> looks like a nice little mess haha
<battle_warrior> just a little...
<bsmith093> battle_warrior: so not that much?
<battle_warrior> well i cant do anythiung.....
<battle_warrior> if i try to import something to the server from windows.. it refuses to read it
<aj00200> bsmith093: do you have it set to check for updates automatically? If not, try running "gksu apt-get update" in a terminal. THere have been updates recently for 11.04.
<battle_warrior> and this is a minecraft server!!! ....
<avernos> well, usually there arent any kind of options like undo.. but you can set the perms by hand for everything, or just reinstall
<fowlduck> does upstart respect LSB headers of scripts in /etc/init.d/* that are run via /etc/rcn.d/S* ?
<ActionParsnip> richardor: try: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 enable=yes
<battle_warrior> ugh.. ill have to reinstall phpbb3... and webmin..
<avernos> battle_warrior, 777 is open for everyone? shouldnt let you do that kind of things?
<ThinkT510> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<haaalp> someone that can PM me and help install? i've been using LiveCD for the past 2 days and i realy want to install ubuntu... :(
<fowlduck> anyone?
<corehook> hi all, anyone who can help me with Dlink DWA-126 wifi usb card ?
<battle_warrior> avenos is there anyway i can fix this?
<avernos> yeah, messing with that kind of critical stuff is dangerous.. i did something similar with move command
<corehook> i can see wifi networks, cant inject packets but cant connect when wep/wpa2 will cracked
<battle_warrior> is there anyway to fix it without haveing to reinstall my systm?
<avernos> you changed the perms for the whole OS plus your own files?
<aj00200> haaalp: the liveCD will walk you through the install. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
<battle_warrior> besides root
<avernos> or just your home directory?
<battle_warrior> i did my home directory
<haaalp> aj00200: sure it will, but it will also delete my ntfs partition that i need to have, because if i dont i'll lose my job!
<avernos> if is just your home directory, then it should be easy. change it back
<battle_warrior> how?
<brandon_>                                                                                        
<aj00200> haaalp: there is a clearly marked option to install alongside windows. Also, if you arwe worried, make a backup of important files.
<brandon_> [#ubuntu]
<avernos> wait a sec, 777 is open for everyone, you shouldt have any problem using it. so im guessing is not just your home dir
<NixNinja> can someone help me I am trying to build a vm image using ubuntu-vm-builder kvm natty but it keeps erroring out at the end with the message "File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/VMBuilder/contrib/cli.py", line 225, in main
<NixNinja> "
<haaalp> aj00200: i'm not gonna use windows anymore.
<usr13>    battle_warrior Did you do chmod or chown ?
<battle_warrior> when i import anything from windows or create a new file i have to add 777 to the file permissions
<battle_warrior> i did sudo chown -R 777 .
<avernos> battle_warrior, that looks like you changed the owner of the files, probably to root
<kish> is there a simple ftp server with gui admin control?
<battle_warrior> kish filezilla?
<aj00200> haaalp: then maybe you should make a copy of your files to a CD for a removable device like a flash drive so that you can keep then once you have Ubuntu installed.
<kish> battle_warrior, excellent. ty;)
<ActionParsnip> chown 777  will change the owner of the files to whomever is UID 777
<usr13> battle_warrior: You should have gotten an error that user 777 does not exist, (and nothing done).
<battle_warrior> yeah i would think so .. but its there
<qin> battle_warrior: ls -l ~
<avernos> battle_warrior, im just another n00b trying to help..
<kish> battle_warrior, are you sure filezilla is a server or just a client
<haaalp> aj00200: the total amount of data is over 350Gb
<battle_warrior> filezilla is a client that attaches to tthe server
<aj00200> haaalp: how big is your hard drive?
<haaalp> aj00200: 1TB
<usr13> battle_warrior: And you would have had to have done it by sudo.  Is that right?  Your command was sudo chown 777 -R  But did you specify a path? Or not?
<battle_warrior> quin http://pastebin.com/7BYbHvyX
<battle_warrior> qin*
<aj00200> haaalp: one option would be to leave the windows partition there just to store the files and then you can copy them over to your Ubuntu partition after it is installed and delete the windows partition with a gparted CD.
<battle_warrior> avernos i apreciate your help,
<battle_warrior> im not trying to bite your hand
<usr13> battle_warrior: Looks like it was 775 instead of 777
<battle_warrior> yeah first they said 775, on mysql
<battle_warrior> then they said i should use 777
<kish> battle_warrior, i need the server. im going with pureftpd it has an additional gui admin
<kish> package
<battle_warrior> kish i wouldnt know  ask the people here,
<avernos> battle_warrior, :D well trying to give you some pointers, but there are probably more stuff to it
<qin> battle_warrior: sudo chown minecraft /home/minecraft/* then eventually try -R
<usr13> battle_warrior: Just do chown -R minecraft   (From the same dir and you did before.)
<qin> battle_warrior: And your faulty command was 775 not 777
<battle_warrior> yeah
<usr13> battle_warrior: ... which hopefully was /home/minecraft/
<richardor> ActionParsnip, not working
<haaalp> aj00200: ok, i'm gonna explain the problem to you........ I want to install ubuntu, right? but i dont want to remove my ntfs partition (that is not an windows installation btw) that holds my private data (almost my entire life), and i have chosen the "something else" option instead of "erase entire disk", and i have deleted my C: partition that held the windows installation, so now i have lots of unallocated space, and i'm stuck at "di
<richardor> ActionParsnip, now sound just doesn't work at all :/
<battle_warrior> i did chown -R minecraft * and yet it still says "im sorry dave but i cannot let you do that
<battle_warrior> even after a succeesful rewrit
<aj00200> haaalp: your message was cut off because it was too long. I saw all the way up to i'm stuck at "di
<haaalp> have stated numerous times, but no one gets it apparently, and neither can i choose /dev/sda2 since that's the ntfs partition, and i dont have an option to choose "use unallocated space"
<usr13> battle_warrior: sudo chown -R minecraft
<usr13> battle_warrior: sudo chown -R minecraft   /home/minecraft/
<battle_warrior> o
<usr13> haaalp: So you are stuck?  Stuck where?  :P
<MrDave> can i ask about Oncielot here
<Pici> MrDave : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<haaalp> and if i choose "/dev/sda" i get the error "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu." and if i choose "/dev/sda" i will delete my ntfs partition, which i don't want to do...
<MrDave> im debugging for buntu >:)
<usr13> haaalp: Ok first off, /dev/sda is not a partition, it is a drive.
<richardor> My front audio ports don't work, what can I do?
<haaalp> yeah i know, i'm just lost when typing...
<usr13> haaalp: So which partition do you need to keep, (not erase)?
<aj00200> haaalp: you might need to pick the mountpoint from a dropdown and select / or you might need to check the reformat box
<haaalp> and i'm very frustrated now since i have used the LiveCD for the past 2 days...
<avernos> haaalp, looks like you need to choose the / filesystem which is the C: in windows?
<usr13> haaalp: If you are not sure, back out now and start over.
<usr13> haaalp: ... before you delete what you did not delete.
<battle_warrior> usr13 http://pastebin.com/TDYWW0xL   i did sudo chown -R minecraft /home/minecraft
<battle_warrior> as you see from the text
<usr13> haaalp: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<haaalp> i can't choose the C: since it's gone completely, and i don't want to remove the /dev/sda2 partition since that is the ntfs partition
<haaalp> it's desktop
<haaalp> well /dev/sda5 it says
<aj00200> haaalp: do you need to select "Create a new partition" or something similar? That would allow you to use unallocated space. Then set the mountpoint to "/"
<usr13> battle_warrior: Ok, that should do it.
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: looks fine
<battle_warrior> it should....
<battle_warrior> but it keeps saying "im sorry dave.. i cant let you do that
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: what makes the dave message?
<haaalp> aj00200: i can create a new partition of the unallocated space from the installation yes.
<battle_warrior> the server box is a dedicated minecraft server,  theres a command from the console where i can add people to a "whitelist"
<battle_warrior> when i do whitelist add "username"  it says that mesage
<usr13> haaalp: I advise people to add another HD and just use it all. (Little safer than figuring out which partition(s) not to use.)
<Cobra17> witam wszystkich
<aj00200> haaalp: it sounds like you need to set a mountpoint on that partition.
<Pici> !pl | Cobra17
<ubottu> Cobra17: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<haaalp> usr13: i cant do that since all my HDD's are used
<haaalp> aj00200: then how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: didn't know whitelist was a command
<Caltwentynine> Hey does anyone here know much about getting dx games to run better in wine
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: what does it do?
<Caltwentynine> or perhaps a bit about achieving better performance with ati gfx cards
<battle_warrior> you can add whitelist from the console instead of adding it yourself from notpad
<usr13> haaalp: But basically what you want to do is first delete all the partitions you can (ones that you don't need to save data on), and then use free space as needed.
<ActionParsnip> Caltwentynine: have you asked in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Caltwentynine: which version of wine?
<battle_warrior> all it does is add a person user to the whitelist text file
<aj00200> haaalp: either select the parition you created or create a new one if you start over with the install and when you are editing it there should be a box that lets you set your mountpoint to "/"
<Caltwentynine> alright ty
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: http://www.hostedgameservers.com/2011/how-to-enable-a-whitelist-on-your-minecraft-server
<aj00200> haaalp: you might need to right-click and select edit or doubble-click it. I don't remember how to get to the place where you can enter that information
<battle_warrior> i know how to enable whitelist....
<battle_warrior> i have it enabled...
<richardor> ActionParsnip, Anything else I can try
<splnet_work> Is it possible to change the pw on an encrypted partition?
<battle_warrior> but i cant add text to the whitelist file!
<battle_warrior> from console
<avernos> battle_warrior, have you tried adding the users editing with sudo? :P might not be a good idea?
<haaalp> starting the installer, choosing "Something else" at "allocate space" instead of "erase disk and install ubuntu", now?
<battle_warrior> how?
<battle_warrior> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/SMP_Server_commands
<battle_warrior> avernos how?
<JakeR003> hello
<ActionParsnip> richardor: you are looking for entries for that file to try, you only want one line (remember to remove the last one you tried each time)
<baha> how to trigger the search for restricted drivers? ( I know my laptop needs them but it doesn't show this in the hardware drivers applet)
<alaing> how do i upgrade my version of mysql
<avernos> battle_warrior, sudo vi whilelist_file
<Corvus> Anyone around that might be able to help me out with a resolution issue?
<alaing> its currently 5.1
<JakeR003> is there a program to clean ubuntu from old backups and files?
<ActionParsnip> richardor: check the front audio is enabled in BIOS (if it is an option). You may find bug reports for it too
<JakeR003> like there is an .img.old
<richardor> ActionParsnip, I've tried everything you've said and I deleted everything previous
<avernos> battle_warrior, would be the same idea as using notpad, instead of using the comand..
<usr13> haaalp: You have to decide how to use the free space you have, (in what ever spots you have it on).  Either that, or you need to move the one you are saving to the end or beginning so that you have large enough space for Linux partitions.  At the least, you need one ext4 partition and one swap partition.  If you only have one ext4 partition, it needs to be at least 10 or 12G and the swap as big or little bigger than ram.
<richardor> That's a good idea
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Shwaiil> Q: Does anyone know where's the application data folder of FIREFOX in ubuntu ? Tks!
<baha> alaing, have you tried [sudo apt-get install mysql5]?
<battle_warrior> avernos yeah editing the notepad directly would be a good idea.. but before i screwed it up i could access and write to the notepad from the console
<ActionParsnip> Shwaiil: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Pici> alaing: Which version do you want to upgrade to?
<ActionParsnip> alaing: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?154,401279,401279  maybe
<qin> Shwaiil: dpkg -L firefox
<baha> Shwaiil, you mean the executable ? it's in the usr/bin I think
<alaing> Pici 5.6
<battle_warrior> avernos its like all my permissions been borked
<avernos> battle_warrior, i would guess the group or perms, perhaps you can try to find out how to let your user edit it. but if you edit with sudo and it works then might be enough
<Shwaiil> thanks a lot for looking. actually i'm trying to find the application data folder, where the temp files are
<Shwaiil> to get a FLV file I just downloaded from facebook
<usr13> haaalp: If you have one area of free space that is only about 10G or so, and another space that is same or larger, make a 10 or 12G partition for /  and another (larger) one for /home  and then (small) one for swap.
<ActionParsnip> Shwaiil: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<battle_warrior> avernos when i run minecraft.sh it becomes the server for minecraft.. sudo commands or normal ubuntu commands dont work while i have.sh running
<haaalp> now making a new partition like following: new partition type: primary, size: enough to leave about 20Gb, place for the new partition: start, filesystem: ext4, mount point: /
<avernos> battle_warrior, i dont even know what is minecraft, but try to find out what group uses, what perms the files should have, and set it to what it should be..
<battle_warrior> minecraft is like roblox..... think legos on sterioids...
<battle_warrior> sand box creativity
<avernos> interesting
<avernos> but is it still running?
<battle_warrior> testris and legos on seriods
<Pici> alaing: I don't see anything newer than 5.1 in Ubuntu :/
<avernos> works fine even with the perms or whatever mess?
<aj00200> haaalp: that sounds correct.
<mega1> How can i backup ubuntu server and then restor it
<battle_warrior> if i let the sh create the original stuff yes.. but when i even edit the slightest thing.. it keeps say ing certain things are pemission denied
<usr13> haaalp: It all depends on how much free space you have and how many areas (of free space) and how large each of them are.
<tsangetsu> this is my first time here..........
<alaing> Pici I just saw 5.6 in the mysql documentation
<alaing> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/sql-syntax-prepared-statements.html
<haaalp> aj00200: now for the next partitions, what should they be?
<zackoch> Hey all - I have a VLAN configuration question and don't want to flood the channel with a bunch of text so if anyone would like to read my pastebin I'd appreciate it! http://pastebin.com/vwMp3FCS
<battle_warrior> pastebin.com
<Pici> alaing: It looks like 'early access' to 5.6 has been offered.
<alaing> but what about the other versions?
<aj00200> haaalp: you should leave all of those the same unless you have anything else that you want to change. Changing those could result in their contents being erased if you are not careful
<haaalp> usr13: i only had one "unallocated space" area
<alaing> i currently have 5.1.54
<haaalp> aj00200: so i should choose the ext4 filesystem as directory for boot loader installation?
<avernos> battle_warrior, server is running? have you stopped and started again after the mess and works fine?
<battle_warrior> yes
<battle_warrior> and stil having a problem
<aj00200> haaalp: yes
<haaalp> aj00200: ok, here goes :)
<Pici> alaing: I'm by no means a mysql guru, but it looks like 5.1 and 5.5 are the two branches that are currently offered for download on mysql's site. I don't know why 5.5 is not available in the repositores
<battle_warrior> i cannot add plugins to the server directory "plugins are thigns to help make it more fun" without permission denied
<avernos> battle_warrior, and sudo or root would get permission denied too ?
<battle_warrior> sudo and root commands doesnt work in minecraft.sh....
<usr13> battle_warrior: Where do the plugins go?
<battle_warrior> minecraft/plugins
<usr13> battle_warrior: Where is minecraft/plugins ?  (Need to see full path)
<avernos> battle_warrior,  you could open another terminal, out of minecraft.sh and use sudo/root to edit the files
<battle_warrior> yeah i could but tht would be the same idea as editing the files using notepad, using nano is hectic
<battle_warrior> to me at least
<michlemken-1> I fear i am doomed to use Ubuntu with my new laptop - i start to like it (Ubuntu, coming from Debian)
<n2diy>  I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and i lost some of my system sounds. Thunderbird doesn't beep, or play a .wav when I receive e-mail, xchat-gnome doesn't beep when someone uses my nick, but korganizer's calendar alarm beep works, and I can play .wav files when I double click them, ideas?
<alaing> Pici strange
<Webonaute> hi. I try to access a MacMini share directory via my ubuntu. samba is installed, I can see Workgroup but when I clic on workgroup, nautilus can't display the list of PC connected
<battle_warrior> usr13 its /home/minecraft/plugins
<zackoch> Ugh crapolla plz dissregard my pastebin VLAN problem I had above :) I figured it out !
<haaalp> aj00200: this is what i get: "You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space. Activate a swap space is recommended so that systems can better use the available physical memory and it appears better when it's not out of physical memory. You may experience problems during installation if you do not have enough physical memory."
<usr13> battle_warrior: Did it require sudo or root to install the game files?
<haaalp> "If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a swap partition as the installation will continue without swap space"
<gusg> I need to install some libraries on a machine I don't have root access to. I know I can download repositories to arbitrary directories. How can I make other programs, which dynamically link to the libraries, find the library?
<aj00200> haaalp: how much RAM do you have?
<haaalp> 3Gb right now
<battle_warrior> when i created the server stuff adding a ip redirectioon yea, but in minecraft own directory i could edit any file .. using the server commands  http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/SMP_Server_commandsv  without a problem...
<mega1> How di I back up ubuntu server
<battle_warrior> but since i did the chown -R 777.. i cant do anything without doing sudo
<lonelyplanet> haalp: don't worry if you need swap spce you can create it after installing
<battle_warrior> sorry.. 750*
<haaalp> and i have now 20Gb unallocated space
<aj00200> haaalp: I can help you set it up if you want, otherwise, 3GB should be more than enough
<acicula> gusg: you can overload the dynamics loader library path, think its called LD_something
<battle_warrior> and even in the game if i try to add to  the files it keeps saying "sorry dave i cannot do that"
<avernos> battle_warrior, sorry i dunno how the game works.. gonna get some sleep.. good luck^^
<haaalp> aj00200: so it will be safe by just keep going?
<battle_warrior> im gonan have to reinstall it looks like..
<html> is there  a such thing as installing the os and all your apps , when finished make an iso out of that?
<battle_warrior> slorry to bother you all
<aj00200> haaalp: yes. If you need swap space you can create it at any time if you have free disk space
<acicula> gusg: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/your/own/lib yourprogram
<haaalp> aj00200: ok :)
<haaalp> wiiie, finally installing :D
<haaalp> aj00200 and others that have helped me, thank you guys so much :D :D
<haaalp> tho i ate the last cookie, so i can't give you one! :)
<aj00200> haaalp: you're welcome, come back any time :)
<n2diy>  I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and i lost some of my system sounds. Thunderbird doesn't beep, or play a .wav when I receive e-mail, xchat-gnome doesn't beep when someone uses my nick, but korganizer's calendar alarm beep works, and I can play .wav files when I double click them, ideas?
<aj00200> n2diy: is it possible that the sound profile was changed?
<gusg> acicula: thanks for the help
<acicula> gusg: yw
<aj00200> n2diy: I think you get to the sound settings at System > Preferences > Sound
<n2diy> aj00200, thanks, but I double and triple checked my menu options.
<haaalp> aj00200: it said that my installation image was to old? :S
<kevor> Hi, where can I change the default FN-key and Scroll-Lock key?
<kevor> or num lock I mean
<aj00200> haaalp: that is ok
<akSeya> hey folks.. anyone here familiar with winexe ? I got it properly installed and can run cmd for example. The problem is I can't send backspace nor arrow keys ... it sends ^? [[B^ [[A^ [[C^ [[D^
<akSeya> any idea on how can I solve that?
<aj00200> haaalp: what version did you install as you might want to update
<haaalp> aj00200: apparently not since the installation crashed because of it :(
<aj00200> haaalp: or did it not install correctly?
<aj00200> oh
<aj00200> did you install 11.04 and was this message about using Unity?
<haaalp> yes i'm using the 11.04 LiveCD that i downloaded a while ago
<haaalp> no it was about OpenOffice, or what the hell it stood
<aj00200> did this error happen during the install or after your computer restarted?
<haaalp> during the install
<haaalp> and the installer has been frozed
<LoRez> why is python-kinterbasdb 3.2-3ubuntu3 on amd64 in lucid, but 3.3.0-2 on i386?
<aj00200> haaalp: The settings should be correct, but I don't know what the probelm is here
<haaalp> aj00200: do you know the name of the installer process so i can shut it down?
<aj00200> haaalp: I am sorry, I do not know.
<html> haaalp,  what do you need help with ?
<haaalp> aj00200: crap then i guess xD lol is it possible to update the LiveCD while using it?
<aj00200> haaalp: no, it is not. I have never heard of htis error and I'm not aware of a more up to date version of hte LiveCD
<haaalp> aj00200: aah shit! -.-
<coz_> haaalp,  what are you installing
<haaalp> coz_: i'm installing ubuntu
<coz_> haaalp,  oh!  and you want to stop the process?
<h00k> haaalp: please keep the language family-friendly in nere :)
<haaalp> coz_: i already did since it gave me some error about openoffice and then crashed...
<haaalp> gonna run installer again but without using the update under install
<haaalp> during install*
<coz_> haaalp,  so the installed crashed... are you using the live cd?
<coz_> installer
<haaalp> coz_: yes i am
<chaospsychex> what's the ubuntu equivalent of the windows 'ipconfig' command ?
<Dogget> Hey all. having an issue putting 11.04 on my machine. 10.10 is fine, 11.04 is not willing to work (upgrade or clean install).
<Dulak> chaospsychex: ifconfig
<coz_> haaalp,  I often suggest the mini  iso at 19 megs ,, it installs via the net,, with a list of stuff you can install,, I generally only suggest ubuntu-desktop however
<coz_> !mini | haaalp
<ubottu> haaalp: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<haaalp> tho it say's it's installed :S so i'm gonna try to reboot without the LiveCD, i will be back with an answer :D
<coz_> haaalp,  ok
<chaospsychex> what's the ubuntu equivalent of the windows 'ipconfig -a' command ?
<chaospsychex> what's the ubuntu equivalent of the windows 'ipconfig /all' command ?
<coz_> chaospsychex,  mm maybe  ifconf  ?
<chaospsychex> im trying to find my gateway address
<embrik> i can remember that i earlier was able to find flash-movies i watched online, in the tmp-folder - isn't that possible anymore?
<Dulak> chaospsychex: netstat -rn
<julian_> how download the new version of ubuntu, ubuntu 11.10?
<exutux> chaospsychex: ip --help
<rww> julian_: 11.10 hasn't been released yet, and is thus not "the new version of Ubuntu" yet.
<julian_> app,. ok., tks
<ActionParsnip> julian_: oneiric is offtopic here, it is supported in #ubuntu+1
<exutux> chaospsychex: for to find your gateway route -n or ip route
<l13w31yn> so here's hopin someone is willing to help me. I went ahead a took the plunge and am now running ubuntu 11.04, however I'm having an issue with my main source of internet. a USB device. anyone got some suggestions?
<html> julian_,  well try torrant first because if you lose connection  at all you'll have to restart it, and you can stop slow and restart agin just make sure you got a real copy, and a fair to large crowd torranting with you
<polleri> Hi I just installed 11.04 on an old machine with ATI Raedon 9200 SE, after running unity_support_test i got  Not software rendered:    yes
<polleri> Not blacklisted:          yes
<polleri> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<polleri> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<polleri> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<FloodBot1> polleri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dogget> I would like to move to 11.04 from 10.10 myself, but getting stuck at boot with a black screen and PC needing a hard reset. 10.10 working fine, 11.04 causing issues.
<polleri> GL vertex program:        yes
<khtaam> Hi! Is it possible to edit a comment in a launchpad bug? I published the e-mail address of someone else by accident
<W3ird_N3rd> so I got an application (neroAacTag) and I try to filter it's output using grep - but grep is ignored. Even neroAacTag > test gives me an empty file
<W3ird_N3rd> what to do about that?
<aj00200> khtaam: you might want to ask that in #launchpad
<W3ird_N3rd> khtaam, is afaik not possible
<khtaam> aj00200, thanks
<l13w31yn> what channel should I go to for newbie questions then?
<frantk> l13w31yn: suggestions for what? you have not said what the issue is or even what kind of USB device you're talking about :)
<l13w31yn> it's a verizon um175 usb modem, I've got the software (vz access manage) to work via wine, but it won't recognize the device
<l13w31yn> not sure where to go to from there.
<coz_> l13w31yn,   if no one can help with this at this time,, you can try the ## linux channel
<coz_> ##linux
<l13w31yn> thank you
<coz_> l13w31yn,  or maybe the ##hardware channel
<ActionParsnip> l13w31yn: you don't need the software in wine for 3G modems
<ActionParsnip> l13w31yn: if you run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID which will help you find guides, make sure you have usb-modeswitch installed
<chaospsychex> how do i mount a harddrive that is in a windows machine on my network so i  can access it on my ubuntu machine ?
<guntbert> ^^^^^^^^^^^^Josh: stop that please
<^^^^^^^^^^^^Josh> Sorry, forgot about these other channels.
<Bisu[Shield]> where do i post a script?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: you mount partitions, not drives
<guntbert> !paste | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: if you mount it, you can then share the mount point using sambe
<ActionParsnip> *samba
<W3ird_N3rd> thank you, solution was at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342826/how-to-pipe-stderr-and-not-stdout
<MO_Handes> I think there was a room containing bots to help ubuntu users in this server? anybody has it's name?
<W3ird_N3rd> command 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep 'something'
<chaospsychex> got a link  for samba? detailed explanation and how to use it and all that ?
<chaospsychex> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sixfour> it
<MO_Handes> I think there was a room containing bots to help ubuntu users in this server? anybody has it's name?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: you can manipulate samba using nautilus, just install samba using software centre
<MO_Handes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hellothere007> how do you slow down terminal text?
<chaospsychex> nautilus?
<milamber> !msgbot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<StevenR> hellothere007: slow down? you mean it scrolls by too quickly?
<guntbert> hellothere007: what do you want to do?
<hellothere007> ya
<MO_Handes> pipe the output to less or more
<hellothere007> lesss
<Bisu[Shield]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666796/ <-- I am trying to reinstall zend server and haviing terrible problems. I need to remove php-5.3-apc-zend-server 5.3.5+b11 but keep getting errors, how do I force remove this package, or how do i fix this problem?
<hellothere007> kk
<StevenR> hellothere007: use a pager, such as less
<hellothere007> thanks guys... i forgot the name of the pipe
<hellothere007> :)
<StevenR> hellothere007: so, somecommand | less
<hellothere007> StevenR: thanks
<MO_Handes> یسشز
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone?
<milamber> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<guntbert> !please | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<hellothere007> what does !repeat do here?
<MO_Handes> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kevor> where can I change the settings of the graphical interface on 11.04?
<MO_Handes> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevor> I mean the fancy stuff, the 3d supported stuff
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> kevor: install compizconfig-settings-manager   then run: ccsm
<baldur-> Hi, Just installed
<MO_Handes> some ccsm features like Cube Desktop don't work correctly for me in 11.04. anybody got an idea?
<kevor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<kevor> that seems to be it ;)
<kevor> this unity stuff really scared me
<kevor> almost cried
<MO_Handes> kevor, sure it sucks :(
<ActionParsnip> kevor: you don't have to use it
<kevor> I'm not saying it sucks
<baldur-> Hi, Just installed Ubuntu and cant connect to the internet. Am using wired connection... It finds my network card all good and well. When hardware testing it says "ERROR:root:could not find def gateway info in /proc" and Same exept gateway byrunning route
<kevor> but it sure is different, takes some getting used to
<ActionParsnip> kevor: that's cool, just filling you in ;)
<MO_Handes> ActionParsnip, I beleive they are going to exclude classic gnome interface from 11.10
<ActionParsnip> baldur-: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<kevor> ActionParsnip: and i'm happy about that.. now just fixing some fancy effects
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: yes, unity2D replaces it
<baldur-> Actipnparsnip: network is unreacheble
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: i use LXDE so don't ge involved with Unity in any way :)
<MO_Handes> ActionParsnip, what is that?!
<zagabar> With the default settings in ubuntu server edition, can people over the network find out what users I have on the system?
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a way to force remove a package, im using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: you use Gnome for your desktop. I use LXDE
<kevor> ActionParsnip: oh crap
<kevor> ActionParsnip: now everything is fooked :D
<jrib> zagabar: no, unless by "over the network" you mean something like giving them ssh access
<MO_Handes> I don't have an idea what is that at all :|
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: looks like this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Images/Desktop.png
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: unity default uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE. I use LXDE
<zagabar> jrib: I mean without giving them anything.
<jrib> zagabar: then no
<MO_Handes> all righty then
<zagabar> jrib: I see thanks.
<ActionParsnip> MO_Handes: there are LOTS of different desktops you can use
<baldur-> ActionParsnip: it says network is unreachable
<MO_Handes> I'm not so experienced configuring one
<MO_Handes> baldur-, what kind of connection have you got? ethernet or wifi? perhaps?
<baldur-> MO_Handes: ethernet... i got the wire plugged in from the router
<MO_Handes> try this: lsdev | grep eth
<MO_Handes> what is the result?
<TeknoCool> hello
<MO_Handes> hi there TeknoCool
<TeknoCool> ok can any1 help me? :D
<MO_Handes> lol
<MO_Handes> what is that you are confused about?
<baldur-> MO_handes: one min need to install
<TeknoCool> i'm trying to install ubuntu trough wubi
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: without leting us know the issue...no
<TeknoCool> keep getting Acess Denied
<TeknoCool> error
<MO_Handes> lol
<TeknoCool> at the end of the installation
<MO_Handes> so don't do that :D
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: did you download the ISO for Ubuntu?
<MO_Handes> try using microsoft shitty stuff :D
<TeknoCool> i did
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: did you MD5 test it?
<TeknoCool> no
<TeknoCool> how do i do that? :D
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: then how did you know it was complete and error free?
<TeknoCool> well i assumed that because i dled both form the official ubuntu site?
<CxHxA> hola!!
<CxHxA> xD
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: doesn't matter, it can get damaged in transit. The source is moot
<CxHxA> putas!!
<MO_Handes> well, is the size okay? don't you get any error extracting it?!
<MO_Handes> hi there CxHxA
<TeknoCool> i'll try
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | TeknoCool
<ubottu> TeknoCool: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TeknoCool> but i tryed both with letting the wubi dl ubuntu and a dled ubuntu and i get the same error
<IdleOne> TeknoCool: is this error from windows or from wubi?
<TeknoCool> wubi
<TeknoCool> no errors extracting the iso
<wingchunwarrior> edbian: if you're around...thanks for all your help earlier today!
<Datz> hi guys. I'm trying to figure out why my ssh connection will disconnect after not actively using it for about 20 min or so. Does anyone have ANY ideas?
<Datz> ssh connection to and from ubuntu machine
<ikonia> Datz: normal ssh behaviour if timeouts are set on your network
<ikonia> Datz: look at -o keepalive
<Datz> ikonia: ok. So it is a setting in a config file?
<Datz> ah
<Datz> ikonia: this is on the server end, correct?
<ikonia> Datz: client
<Datz> werid
<baldur-> MO_handes: new proplem :) http://pastebin.com/3tCs37Yb
<Datz> I used putty and it never happened before
<ikonia> Datz: putty has a keep alive option
<Datz> ikonia: it used to stay connected no matter where, now it diconnects no matter where. I'll try the keep alive though. thanks
<ikonia> Datz: in the connection setting
<baldur-> MO_Handes: new proplem :) http://pastebin.com/3tCs37Yb
<Datz> ikonia: how about in Terminal?
 * Datz will look around
<ikonia> Datz: ssh -o keepalive as I told you, check it out in the man page
<Datz> ok thanks
<wingchunwarrior> anyone: which is best and or reccomended regarding stand alone ubuntu 11.4 install..."use as Ext4 journaling file system or Ext2 file system" Any help is much appreicated.
<baha> ubottu gave me from about 3 hours a coomand line command to copy programs from an ubuntu laptop to another, anybody knows how? or how to make it give me the command again?
<ubottu> baha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milamber> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IdleOne> wingchunwarrior: ext4 is the default
<Datz> ikonia: I'm only seeing TCPKeepAlive, is that the same thing?
<baha> milamber, :) hi, how to do it?
<ikonia> Datz: correct
<TeknoCool> ook
<baha> milamber, I installed ubuntu on that laptop and need the programs now
<TeknoCool> i tried to checksum the iso file
<TeknoCool> i got a shitload of errors
<h00k> !language | TeknoCool
<ubottu> TeknoCool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TeknoCool> maybe done something wrong?
<TeknoCool> sry
<Daz___> Hi. I have a server I want to install Ubuntu server 11.04 on. The problem is that the raid-option in the bios seems not supported in ubuntu. Is there a fix to be able to use the raidsystem using Intel® C204 PCH Chipset?
<S4nD3r> cairo-dock works together unity?
<milamber> baha: "move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate"
<wingchunwarrior> idleOne: I read that in the advanced partition setup but the article stated Ext2 as an option as well and just want to know the differance and or the best way.
<ikonia> Daz___: don't use fake raid, it's support on linux is terrible
<wingchunwarrior> i'm new to linux
<Datz> ikonia: so it looks like I do somthing like: ssh -o TCPKeepAlive user@host ?
<IdleOne> baha: in a terminal you run the command: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages . Then you will copy the file ~/my-packages from one computer and put it on the other computer and run the command: sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<ikonia> Datz: I believe it needs "true" on the end
<Daz___> ikonia: but easier to use than md raid or anythingl ike that
<ikonia> Datz: =true
<ikonia> Datz: no it's not
<TeknoCool> so what should i do?
<S4nD3r> unity shortcuts  is stopped at screen This should hide, why this do not happens????
<baha> thanks IdleOne milamber
<IdleOne> wingchunwarrior: I don't know what the differences are I just tend to go with the defaults
<ikonia> Datz: sorry, that was for Datz
<ikonia> Daz___: even
<Datz> haha
<wingchunwarrior> idleOne: thanks and i'll run with that. :-)
<Richiie> im having problems whit my X
<Richiie> when i start ubuntu i get "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<Datz> so ssh -o TCPKeepAlive True user@host?
<Richiie> how can i fix this my graphic card is ATI
<TeknoCool> can anyone help me?
<Richiie> i want to revert back to default ubuntu 10.04 drivers
<Datz> ikonia: or do I need the =
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: are you MD5 testing in Windows?
<TeknoCool> ye
<TeknoCool> i can give you a prtscr of the cmd if it helps?
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: instal the suggested app the right click the app and send the file to WinMD5sum
<Daz___> ikonia: but if I want to use it. .is there a way to get the support for that chipset in ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Daz___: I strongly advise you not to waste time on it
<TeknoCool> i did it with cmd
<tabakhase> is there any difference between the installed system from setup using a desktop and setup using alternate image?
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: use the gui, its easier
<Daz___> ikonia: that wasn't an answer to my question though :)
<Richiie> how can i fix "ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" ?
<ikonia> Datz: it's just -o tcpkeepalive
<Richiie> every time i start
<Datz> ikonia: so no true then?
<ikonia> Datz: correct
<ikonia> Daz___: "no" in that case
<baha> milamber, IdleOne: this only gives me a list of installed packeges, isn't there a way to move the programs?
<Datz> ok thanks. I'll try it and hope it makes a difference
<qin> Is there any neat trick to "save" sshfs mounts on suspend, network drop, change of interface, etc?
<milamber> baha: the did you include the ; sudo aptitude install?
<Polah> baha: No. You move the list of installed packages to the destination computer and then use that to define all the packages to be installed
<Richiie> can someone help me whit "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode"
<Richiie> how can i revert back to open source default ubuntu graphic drivers?
<Polah> !repeat | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> milamber: I believe he is trying to save having to download everything again. I am not sure how to accomplish that
<Datz> ikonia: I get something like "command-line line 0: Missing yes/no argument" with ssh -o TCPKeepAlive user@host
<milamber> IdleOne: dd?
<baha> milamber, Polah: but this will make the distention install the programs from the net, I don't want that, I want to avoid wasting time, and don't have that fast internet
<IdleOne> milamber: yeah I suppose that would work.
<MO_Handes> Polah, see through System>Administration>Additional Drivers see if it suggest you to install any drivers. otherwise google for your ubuntu graphic device driver
<milamber> baha: depending on how comfortable in linux you are you can try using dd
<qin> Datz: sudo vim /etc/ssh/ssh_config and adjust option.
<ActionParsnip> Richiie: what driver did you install to make the error?
<baha> what is dd?
<baha> milamber,
<Polah> MD_Handes: I think you mean Richiie for that? (:
<zi> How do I make apt not remove anything whilst installing something?
<Datz> qin: that sounds better for the longterm.
<MO_Handes> well, I may just made a mistake
<baha> milamber, oh man it's a bitwise operation :D
<milamber> baha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<Datz> ikonia: ssh -o TCPKeepAlive=true user@host was able to make the connection. I assume it took the option but I don't know for sure
<milamber> baha: it creates a bit by bit copy, so it will be exactly the same
<Polah> baha: Then look in /var/cache/apt for the .debs of installed packages
<TeknoCool> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281?
<WingChunWarrior> idleOne:
<JakeR003> will removing the ubuntu HELP documents break ubuntu ??????
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | TeknoCool
<ubottu> TeknoCool: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<IdleOne> Datz: wait 20 mins or so and see if it disconnects :)
<MO_Handes> Polah, by the way can we trick the apt-get not to download the packages by copying them in /var/cache/apt manually?!
<baha> Polah, I think this is the simplest solution but I couldn't make it work the last time I tried, I'll look for a man page, do you have any idea?
<TeknoCool> it matches
<IdleOne> WingChunWarrior: ??
<WingChunWarrior> idleOne: here's what the article states; "If you are attempting to install Ubuntu alone on the disk, the installer will create the first partition as a primary partition. And that first partition, following the recommendation made earlier, should be mounted at /boot. The default file system for /boot on Ubuntu is ext2. You can use that, or ext4, the default journaling file system on Ubuntu
<WingChunWarrior> 11.04"
<Polah> MO_Handes: I wouldn't know, but you can just install from .debs by either running them or there's a command line utility for it but I can't rcall its name
<TeknoCool> both hashes match
<beek> apt
<IdleOne> WingChunWarrior: ok, go with the default when you aren't sure is my motto
<MO_Handes> Polah, how can I have the .debs which apt-get automatically downloads and installs?
<zi> If I have two versions of the same pkg in my sources, then how do I make it choose one or the other?
<qin> Polah: dpkg -i *.deb
<TeknoCool> Action both hashes match
<WingChunWarrior> idleOne: i just want to make sure i complete this install the best and most efficient way.
<Polah> MO_Handes, use apt-get download <packages> or install them and take them from /var/cache/apt
<MO_Handes> ty
<Polah> qin: Thanks, but isnt' there something named along the lines of ideb that does it too?
<qin> MO_Handes: apt-get install -d (--download-onlt)
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: ok in future, remember to test the file FIRST
<WingChunWarrior> idleOne:
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: i followed this guide now
<Polah> WingChunWarrior: The main difference would be that ext2 does not have a journal and ext4 does. Hence, ext4 logs changes and may be easier to recover after a crash
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Configure_X.html
<TeknoCool> mkay
<TeknoCool> what shall i do next?
<Richiie> it turned ot to "work" but i wanna see what drivers im using
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: ok if you install daemontools or magicdisk, you can mount the ISO and install from there. If you use Windows 7, I personally recommend you resize your NTFS partition in Windows then install Ubuntu to the new free space
<TeknoCool> can i do that w/o formating the drive?
<ozten> Howdy! I think I'm "doing it wrong".
<ozten> I have a few custom installs of apps that I've compiled
<ozten> during minor upgrades, my linker or libc or something freaks out
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  you format filesystms.. and you repartiton drives to make new partitions you put filesystems on. :)
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: i followed this guide
<IdleOne> WingChunWarrior: the best and most efficient way to install Ubuntu is to go with the defaults. I am not sure how else to tell you this.
<WingChunWarrior> Polah: thanks...what's your reccomendation then? other than the logs, is one better or faster, etc. than the other?
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  You can resize your partitions/filesystems. to make room for new ones.. depending on your setup.
<ozten> Example: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1301506
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.cchtml.com%2Findex.php%2FMain_Page&h=SAQAdQrn8
<TeknoCool> right now i have just 1 partition
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: the Propierity drivers there the SWAT-X ppa
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  with windows on new machines.. ive rarely seem them do just 1 partition..
<qin> Polah: gdebi ?
<ozten> If I remove my libldap_r.so and liblber-2.4.so.2.5.6, etc
<Polah> WingChunWarrior: I'd guess ext4 would be better, since it is a later version (ext2 came out a long time before ext4) and I imagine would be improved.
<MO_Handes> lol ! just joined #windows insulting microsoft. that's funny :))
<ozten> then my apps start working again.
<Polah> qin: That's the one, thanks
<baldur-> MO_Handes: new proplem :) http://pastebin.com/3tCs37Yb
<WingChunWarrior> Polah: thank you. :-)
<TeknoCool> this laptop came w/o any os
<TeknoCool> and w/o drivers
<ozten> How can I avoid this problem? I've fixed it twice after two upgrades
<ActionParsnip> Richiie: just rename the xorg.conf file and reboot, should be ok
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  so you just want linux on it? or whats the current setup?
<qin> MO_Handes: No, that's silly.
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: well it "works" now
<TeknoCool> i have windows 7 on it right now but i want to run linux also
<Richiie> ActionParsnip: but if i run glxinfo | grep vga / VGA
<Richiie> i get no output
<Richiie> neither if i look into "display manager" refresh rate 0
<Richiie> wtf? what drivers am i using then ?
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  i suggest resizeing the windows partitions, and installing linux to its own partition then.  Its Very likely windows 7 made 2 partitions when it installed.
<Richiie> i followed this and now my X is working again but still what drivers am i using ?
<TeknoCool> nope it didn't
<TeknoCool> i have just E
<Richiie> http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Configure_X.html
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  you just need to make enough 'unallocated' space and be sure to not have 4 primary partitins made.. then  ubuntu can partion/install to the unallocated space automatically
<usr13> TeknoCool: You mean C:\ ?
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  just because you have E: dosent mean theres not Other partitons on the disk...
<TeknoCool> no
<TeknoCool> it's e
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  check with the disk manager tool in windows.
<usr13> TeknoCool: Just shrink it down and leave free space for Linux.
<dr_willis> silly windows :) making E: and skiping c: :)
<javagreek> hello everyone. i am trying to format a external usb hdd to boot a mac os on my imac g5. i see that ubuntu has tools to manipulate hfs partitions and disk utility can create guid partition table. i am trying to see if anyone has experience doing this or can guide me.
<TeknoCool> yes
<dr_willis> must of had some usb stuff plugged in.
<TeknoCool> it marked my memory card slot as c
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  ive seen some apps in windows crashbadly because of that  quirk. :)
<Richiie> what drivers am  i i using if i follow this? http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Configure_X.html
<TeknoCool> i had some serious issue in xp
<TeknoCool> it wouldn't even install drivers
<TeknoCool> had to put a memory card in so it would
<usr13> TeknoCool: Yea, MS Windows partition and drive naming system is a bit clunky
<TeknoCool> no windows no gates
<TeknoCool> the best
<javagreek> true that
<usr13> ThomasB2k: But it doesn't matter what it's called, it is the first partition, so just shrink it down and leave space for Linux.
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  exactly.  but back to Ubuntu/linux.. resize your windows partition  You can do it from within windows7, leave a few dozen gb unallocated at the end..  and let the ubuntu installe rdo the rest.
<usr13> TeknoCool: But it doesn't matter what it's called, it is the first partition, so just shrink it down and leave space for Linux.
<TeknoCool> uhm is there a tool or should i use cmd?
<dr_willis> TeknoCool,  windows 7 has tools for disk management..
<dr_willis> or the installer can do it.. but i find win7 faster at resizeing its own NTFS then the ubuntu tools.
<TeknoCool> yes but i can't find it lmao
<dr_willis> under the manage menu item on the computer icon somewhere...
<javagreek> i was gonna say. nothing that gparted couldnt handle.
<dr_willis> i found win7 resized a ntfs like 10x faster then gparted did..
<s_o_o_s> how can i undo a ridiculous mv command i just made in the terminal o_o
<dr_willis> but it prob. depends on a lot of things...
<milamber> bug 1 :)
<TeknoCool> mkay
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dr_willis> byeall bbl
<ThomasB2k> usr13: I haven't said anything to you <_<
<javagreek> trying to see if anyone here has experience, preparing a disk for mac os. using ubuntu.
<TeknoCool> wtf
<usr13> ThomasB2k: Wrong NIC
<ozten> Would my question be better in another channel? Sorry I'm clueless
<TeknoCool> it froze after querying for available shrink space xD
<usr13> TeknoCool: It is a good idea to run defrag before shrinking partition size.
<TeknoCool> oh good to know xD
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm trying to install the package "swftools" on ubuntu server 10.04, but i get an error in return, that the package is not available. Anybody know what I can do?
<usr13> TeknoCool:  May just need to give it some time.
<kingofswords> hi ive just updated wine and now graphics look horrible..is it possible to go back to previous version?
<TeknoCool> oh a defrag was allready running
<TeknoCool> it's 55% nao
<s_o_o_s> nvrmind, luckily ubuntu is not as stupid as me
<javagreek> Hackwar: install from source. or backports repo.
<Hackwar> ok
<usr13> Hackwar: sudo apt-get install swiftools
<Hackwar> usr13: that doesn't work
<Hackwar> will install from source then.
<usr13> Hackwar: Are you on 11.04 ?
<javagreek> check into backports before you do that.
<Hackwar> 10.04
<Hackwar> ok
<javagreek> cuz a lot of times when a package is depreciated, some backport repo will still let you install the package.
<TeknoCool> ok this is how much shrink space i have in mb 9220
<TeknoCool> is that enough for linux?
<javagreek> 9220megs will be enough till you start installing software. plus i always try and keep atleast 1.5 to 2 gigs free space for my / partition.
<usr13> TeknoCool: Just barely
<javagreek> also consider space for  swap.
<addisonj> okay, so, I have two older ati x1300  cards (they don't support fglrx) and I have two monitors to drive. I can't get the other monitor detected, anyone have any hints?
<Hackwar> ok, backport does not provide that package
<TeknoCool> if i clean up my hard drive i will make more space i guess
<TeknoCool> or it doesn't work that way? xD
<javagreek> then you outa luck on the easy way out partner. compile from sources.
<Richiie> alright i solved it
<usr13> TeknoCool: TeknoCool How big is it?
<Richiie> Awesome.. so annoying problem whit ATI cards and Linux
<Richiie> but i solved it :D
<TeknoCool> 298 gb
<TeknoCool> so i'm guessing another 2 unpartitioned or just floating
<usr13> TeknoCool: And you only have 9G for Linux ?
<usr13> TeknoCool: Are you sure?
<javagreek> yah you should clear up the clutter and atleast spare 20gigs for linux.
<TeknoCool> my disks are full of stuff
<TeknoCool> hopefully it will let me shrink the drive further afterwards
<usr13> TeknoCool: Wow. You have a lot of data!   You should do some house cleaning and then run defrag again.
<rhin0> will 12.10 (or next version) still have classic desktop?  will 12.04 have classic desktop?
<usr13> TeknoCool: You can install on 9G but it will be pretty full.
<javagreek> also consider the amount of tmp garbage that windows accumulates over time. try the disk clean up utility in windows.
<IdleOne> rhin0: Classic desktop is being replaced with Unity 2D
<usr13> TeknoCool: And yes, you can shrink MS Windows and take some more space up with Linux after the install, but it's probably better to do it now.
<EPAstor> IdleOne: Then I really hope Unity improves by 11.10.
<rhin0> ok I have an inspiron m5010 -- running 11.04 with desktop effects -- after a while (days) cursor freezes up -- system 0k but cursor frozen after you log in (not on the login screen) -- at the moment I am going to go back to 10.04 and keep any effects off -- anyone any ideas?  IdleOne or anyone
<rhin0> inspiron m5010 = dell laptop
<javagreek> does it freeze at random boots or everytime.
<WingChunWarrior> anyone: dumb question...i know, however, what partition, i.e., / or /home, etc. should ubuntu 11.04 be installed to? i've already set up the reccomended default partitions then clicked install. i'm worried because i didn't specify which location to do so. i believe it's being installed on the /dev/sda1
<rhin0> javagreek: when using the system -- cursor stops - thats it .... not every time - after a few days
 * rhin0 reckons will be up all night re-installing
<Aygoustos> akra tou tafou siopi ston kalpo vasilevei
<kingofswords> is it possible to mount an iso from a windows partition and install/run onto ubuntu partition?
<baldur-> Anyone that can point me towards a good FTP server for Ubuntu
<baldur-> ?
<TeknoCool> i have 114gb of free space and it still won't let me shrink more than 9220
<ityler15> i need help with a permanent bcm43xx fix
<addisonj>  /j #xorg
<addisonj> oops
<rhin0> you want ot run windows in ubuntu kingofswords?  -- virtualbox
<kingofswords> rhin0, no
<wildbat1> kingofswords: unless you mean to run in virtual machine, otherwise no.
<kingofswords> i have .iso image on windows...want to use gmount for iso and then install the cd onto ubuntu
<WingChunWarrior> which directory should ubuntu 11.04 be installed?
<fr500> kingofswords: you can't run windows from ubuntu
<fr500> you can run windows inside a virtual machine inside ubuntu as rhin0 said
<usr13> TeknoCool: defrag
<kingofswords> fr500 no but i can read ntfs file from ubuntu
<fr500> that is possible
<fr500> you can mount an ntfs partition
<hellothere007> any secure shredding tools in ubuntu or linux in general?
<fr500> but you can't run windows within ubuntu
<fr500> hellothere007: I use DD
<fr500> but to erase entire drives not files so not likely what you looking for
<hellothere007> fr500: googling it right now... thanks!
<wildbat1> hellothere007: shred
<kingofswords> fr500 no my file is on windows partiton but it is an iso....i want to use ubuntu to mount and install onto ubuntu partition
<hellothere007> wildbat1: is shred already built in?
<TeknoCool> can you play .exe games on ubuntu?
<kingofswords> TeknoCool, wine
<wildbat1> hellothere007: i guess so .
<kingofswords> fr500 i dont want to run windows in ubuntu
<TeknoCool> what about other .exe aplications? can wine cover let's say adobe after effects or photoshop?
<overclucker> TeknoCool: check http://appdb.winehq.org/ before trying
<Brixius> kingofswords: mount the ntfs partition that your iso is in, then mount the iso
<kingofswords> the file is on windows partition but i can copy over to ext3 as ive run out of space
<wildbat1> kingofswords: ok ~ you mean there is a ISO for ubuntu in a NTFS partition and you wanna loopmount it and install the ISO ~ yes you caan do that.
<usr13> TeknoCool: You don't need photoshop, you can use gimp.  And what is "after effects"?
<kingofswords> Brixius,  yeh ive done this but gmount isnt mounting it
<hellothere007> fr500: how do u use dd to destroy an entire hd?
<TeknoCool> adobe after effects is a powerful animation
<wildbat1> kingofswords: use Archive mounter or mount -o loop
<kingofswords> wildbat1, yes thats it exactly...so must be different reason its not loop mounting
<Brixius> hellothere007: dd -if=/dev/zero -of=/dev/hdx
<fr500> hellothere007: well use caution, I do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda for instance and I do it 2 or 3 times
<hellothere007> Brixius: thanks
<hellothere007> fr500: thanks
<TeknoCool> it's similiar to sony vegas
<usr13> TeknoCool: You will find that most all the sfuff you did in MS Windows, you'll be able to do with OpenSource apps in Linux.  So don't worry too much.
<TeknoCool> well i'm keeping win just in case :D
<Brixius> TeknoCool: I don't think you will be able to run AE in wine, although I could be wrong.
<Brixius> AE has got some huge requirements.
<usr13> TeknoCool: Yea, sure, keep MS Windows, but resize the drive and get 40 or 50G for Linux, (that much or more, because that's a pretty big drive you have).
<wildbat1> kingofswords: may be pastebin you commandline or screenshot so ppl in here can see and help.
<TeknoCool> i'm defragmenting right now
<kingofswords> ok
<TeknoCool> can i do this with open source appliaction? :p http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/dd27b.gif
<usr13> TeknoCool: Unless you are a gamer and are really attached to some of the MS Windows only games, you'll probably find little use for MS Windows after installing Ubuntu.
<kingofswords> wildbat1, http://pastebin.com/gNZpdznJ
<kingofswords> this is error msg i get
<usr13> TeknoCool: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<Brixius> TeknoCool: I'm thinking GIMP may be able to do it, but it's going to be alot more work then AE was to do it.
<TeknoCool> oh believe me AE was no piece of pie
<TeknoCool> i followed a tut on that one though
<Brixius> TeknoCool: ya I followed a tut on creating the HP intro screens(dark clouds with lightning text)
<usr13> TeknoCool: High end graphics manipulations packages are complicated, gimp is no exception.
<Brixius> Alot of work in AE as well.
<Brixius> er HP=Harry Potter
<TeknoCool> ae is more movie orientated
<TeknoCool> the actuall tut was making a burnout/desintegrate effect
<vice_> test
<hylian> does nano have a time/date stamp?
<hylian> vice_, test right back at ya :)
<vice_> great! :D
<yagnesh> test
<hylian> yagnesh, test back at you too. :)
<yagnesh> hylian thanks, that was my first msg on irc
<TeknoCool> defrag is gonna take a while...
<chas11man> I'm looking for some help with installing office 2010 and wine
<hylian> was the channel down?
<hylian> chas11man, what's you question
<TeknoCool> another stupid question, how does ubuntu handle hardware drivers? such as wireless?
<chas11man> whenevever I open the exe file I get a popup that says "The files required to set up Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 cannot be loaded. Check your Internet connection, and then try again."
<hylian> TeknoCool, do you mean, how are they installed?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I got a broken sudoers file. So I want to boot into recovery. I tried it many times, but the server is "somewhere else" and I am connected through the vmware-client to the console of the server. This is so slow so when I, after reboot of the server, can connect to the server again, its all too late......How can I boot into recovery without having to press the shift key and without being a "sudo" er ?
<TeknoCool> that i guess
<usr13> TeknoCool: http://www.kdenlive.org/
<cromag>  /wii Danskmand
<cromag> ..
<TeknoCool> that's good
<usr13> TeknoCool: Yes, defrag takes a while, and you will be glad to know that your Linux partitions will not need defrag run on them.
<hylian> TeknoCool, well, what device are you referring of specifically, because some network cards need whats called ndiswrapper.
<chas11man> hylian: any idea? I know my internet is working fine
<TeknoCool> i have absolutley no idea
<TeknoCool> i had hard time getting the drivers for this laptop for windows from toshiba's official site
<TeknoCool> so
<cromag> Danskmand: it could maybe be possible to make the box boot into bios - exit the bios and go to recovery from there ?
<hylian> chas11man, wine does have a attachment called wine gecko that comes with internet functionality, but I am afraid i have never run into that problem, sorry, might have to ask someone more knowledgeable with that problem, or try to google it.
<ActionParsnip> Danskmand: boot to the live CD in vmware with the drive set as the system drive and you can unstick the file. I suggest you DON'T mess with that file
<TeknoCool> i didn't get any drivers or os in the box
<usr13> TeknoCool: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eHEAfNFJ0k
<hylian> TeknoCool, well, most drivers you will need for the laptop will actually come with ubuntu. things like some network cards and graphics drivers you will have to add once it is installed.
<chas11man> does anyone know why office 2010 is saying  "The files required to set up Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 cannot be loaded. Check your Internet connection, and then try again."? when I open the exe file?
<scorchgeek> so, banshee just crashed while playing music, and now it won't start up anymore, it gives this traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666845/
<quem> 10.04 is driving me fucking nuts. I've been running out of ram several times a day ever since i upgraded.
<quem> *11.04
<scorchgeek> anyone know what might be causing that?
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: is it still running?
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: nope
<TeknoCool> yes most drivers that you would need for the laptop should actually come with windows on the other hand...
<scorchgeek> it looks like the media database might be damaged, looking through it again
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: if it is you'll see it in the output of:  ps -ef | grep bans
<hylian> bye all, dinner is awaiting me!
<TeknoCool> i can't believe toshiba is so careless
<TeknoCool> rly
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: nope, just the grep I ran shows up
<TeknoCool> it's insulting to the whole "emerging emea region"
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: if you open an audio file with it, is the output different?
<TeknoCool> usr13> cool!
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: nope, exactly the same
<scorchgeek> Caught an exception - Hyena.Data.Sqlite.SqliteException: Sqlite error 11: database disk image is malformed (SQL: SELECT COUNT(*), SUM(Cor
<[THC]AcidRain> -rw-rw-rw- 1 acidrain acidrain 0 2011-08-15 17:46 test.txt       -is this not the proper permissions for any user to read/write to a file?
<[THC]AcidRain> still concerning my ftp server that i am halfway getting to work
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: that is correct, unless users need to execute something
<scorchgeek> or, for directories, to list their contents
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, so i shouldnt have a problem at all with downloading
<scorchgeek> I shouldn't think the permissions would be causing it, no
<[THC]AcidRain> drwxr-xrwx 2 acidrain acidrain 4096 2011-08-15 17:46 FTP    -and this is correct?
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, im pretty sure its the permissions man...
<[THC]AcidRain> ive been fighting this issue for 3 days now
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: I'm not sure why you don't have rwx on the group
<[THC]AcidRain> i just now got it to where i could login
<Danskmand> ActionParsnip: You mean I shouldnt mess with the sudoers file ?
<scorchgeek> but that shouldn't affect your ability to read it
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: so what exactly is the problem anyway?
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, well at first it wouldnt allow me to login because of file permissions set to the home dir. after i formatted a partition on the drive, it now allows me to login. but now i cant download files
<poikges> hi,all
<poikges> libav and ffmpeg
<poikges> Inherit？
<poikges> Hostility？
<poikges> thank you!
<FloodBot1> poikges: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[THC]AcidRain> and i seem to be facing the issue once more, where even using sudo... i cant change file permissions
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: on your local computer you mean?
<[THC]AcidRain> its on my local comp. but im talking about an external drive
<Brixius> [THC]AcidRain: what format is the External drive in? ntfs? fat?
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: urgh, is the drive formatted with ntfs?
<[THC]AcidRain> no. its currently formatted with ext3
<scorchgeek> hmm
<[THC]AcidRain> and turns out now.. i CAN change file permissions. i just discovered this.
<TeknoCool> also thank y'all for your help, you guys are amazing ^^
<scorchgeek> at least that's good
<[THC]AcidRain> drwxrwxr-x 2 acidrain acidrain 4096 2011-08-15 17:46 FTP
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: I fixed it, see http://banshee.fm/support/faq/
<scorchgeek> shame on me for not googling the problem first
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: what's happening now?
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, i went ahead and set all files with 777 permissions. this will determine if the issue rly is permission related
<[THC]AcidRain> Error:	Failed to open "/test.txt" for writing - this is the error im getting using filezilla
<[THC]AcidRain> that is with 777 permissions
<[THC]AcidRain> but im not trying to write... i just want to download
<[THC]AcidRain> or is some type of write function carried out when downloading?
<Gskellig> how much space does ubuntu 11.04 take up on a complete install?
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: nice, glad you got the gold. I don't use banshee personally
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: hmm, it shouldn't
<Gskellig> also, what kind of support does ubuntu have for TRIM and SSDs in general?
<ityler15> bcm43xx help?
<quem> sounds very familiar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750000
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: have you tried using the command line ftp to make sure filezilla isn't messing up? it's a long shot, but...
<TeknoCool> does the whole ubuntu installation go on 1 drive?
<Gskellig> last but not least, does anybody have experience with bumblebee? the hybrid linux driver for ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/JzP2kZny
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, ill try that now actually
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: oh, I think I figured it out
<[THC]AcidRain> using terminal ftp. 230 Anonymous access granted, restrictions apply
<scorchgeek> where are you trying to download it to? looks to me like the Error: is on your *local* system
<Brixius> Ya gotta love it when you look at someones pc(Windows) and they have 6 toolbars installed in IE then have the gull to complain that the computer's slow...
<scorchgeek> you're trying to download to the root of the FS by mistake
<[THC]AcidRain> im not logging in as anonymous...
<[THC]AcidRain> eh... what line does that happen on?
<scorchgeek> 16, 19, and 22
<scorchgeek> (I
<scorchgeek> *(I could be wrong, but that's what it looks like)
<[THC]AcidRain> oh you mean on my local comp?
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: that's what I'm thinking
<scorchgeek> check what local directory you're in
<[THC]AcidRain> let me find the settings. ill set it to just download to desktop
<scorchgeek> ...why not just change the location of one of the panes?
<[THC]AcidRain> what do you mean?
<scorchgeek> well, in filezilla you drag a file from the server pane to the local one right?
<[THC]AcidRain> this ftp server is mounted at /media/Server/FTP
<[THC]AcidRain> oh yea you could do it like that. i was just double clicking ;) hang on
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, yep. you absolutely right dude :/ epic fail on my part
<scorchgeek> haha, been there, done that
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<scorchgeek> one time I spent 3 hours troubleshooting why I couldn't connect to my server via SSH, then noticed that openssh-server wasn't installed
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, so just to double check now. for files that i do NOT want anyone to modify. permissions should be 755. right?
<scorchgeek> [THC]AcidRain: yep
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, lol. thats rly funny dude. i just did something like that the other day. i think it was with postfix. spent a good hr wondering why i couldnt connect then realized that i never even installed >_>
<Richiie> i just think that Unity is crap
<[THC]AcidRain> i just reformatted so... lol
<Richiie> hopefully Gnome 3 will be awesome
<Richiie> and implemented in Ubuntu 12.04
<scorchgeek> Richiie: totally agree, I used unity for 5 minutes and gave up
<[THC]AcidRain> Richiie, unity is indeed the worse thing to come from the human race
<Richiie> scorchgeek: i mean why does the ubuntu team aim to deliver so new and poor stuff?
<Richiie> why change the whole Shell interface
<Richiie> i mean i like gnome, why not make gnome 3 better and implement it in a standalone Ubuntu install
<scorchgeek> yeah, have you been to the website since they changed to unity? they're gushing all over how this is the best new interface and really easy to use and stuff
<Richiie> so ppl can choose ubuntu 12.04 Unity or Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome3
<scorchgeek> and it's like, ugh
<[THC]AcidRain> scorchgeek, didnt even last that long man. i couldnt find the "file" menu option on a window. so i rage quit and came back like 30min later and switched to classic
<Richiie> i think gnome 2 is awesome, easy to use, fast flexible
<[THC]AcidRain> Richiie, agreed
<trankent> fedora 15 crash all time can u help
<Richiie> its just the most normal best working Desktop manager out there
<Richiie> hopefully Gnome 3 will be better
<bazhang> !ot | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scorchgeek> sorry :)
<[THC]AcidRain> Richiie, plz take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scorchgeek> just complaining I guess
<Richiie> [THC]AcidRain: alright just thinking :P
<[THC]AcidRain> whats up with the update manager in ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> it seems like it goes through alot more steps in 11 then it did in 9.04
<wolFmitchell> Hey
<[THC]AcidRain> wolFmitchell, hey
<zalg> anyone used ibm bladecenters >H before?
<html> how do i get a card reader for ubuntu 10.10 remix, atom  acer aspire one d255e
<rns> anyone know if this monitor will work with ubuntu? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+HP+27%22+HD+LED+Widescreen+Monitor/1791134.p?id=1218291942248&skuId=1791134
<wolFmitchell> I want to get ubuntu off a non-internet connected Ubuntu machine to put windows on?
<usr13> html: What?
<[THC]AcidRain> rns, i was unaware that ubuntu has monitor restrictions?
<[THC]AcidRain> could you reword your question
<html> wolFmitchell,  WHAT?? that doesnt make sence
<rns> [THC]AcidRain, well I wasn't sure if there was any hardware that doesn't work
<usr13> wolFmitchell: You want to install MS Windows on a machine that now has Ubuntu on it?  Is that your issue?
<[THC]AcidRain> rns, nah ubuntu will pretty much handle anything thrown at it. almost.. i run a 37" flatscreen hd led
<KittyGirl> How do i burn a Ubuntu disc?
<[THC]AcidRain> works great for me
<KittyGirl> Everytime i burn ubuntu discs they don't work.
<wolFmitchell> Usr-Yes...
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, what is happening when you try to boot from it?
<usr13> KittyGirl: There are instrucitons on ubuntu.com
<JetJagurXP> Hello Ubuntu channel
<KittyGirl> I'm no n00b or anything but i only have one disc.
<KittyGirl> usr13: link?
<quem> hm, is it possible to downgrade to a previous release yet?
 * quem wants back to 10.10
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, your comp boots up normally and skips the disk?
<usr13> ubuntu.com
<JetJagurXP> I have a question about setting up Ubuntu as a Gateway....
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: I/O errors on 10 desktops al different models.
<KittyGirl> *all
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm, KittyGirl i cant help you with that. sorry
<usr13> !ics | JetJagurXP
<ubottu> JetJagurXP: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<KittyGirl> Other distros boot fine.
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, what version are you trying to install?
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: The latest.
<KittyGirl> obviously.
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, im rly not sure. sounds like you know you are doing it right. i just did 11.04 the other day. no issues
<JetJagurXP> Thanks to who ever answered my question...
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: There isn't an 11.04
<ahrikun> So, can i ask a quick question?
<KittyGirl> On the website it says 10.04 is the latest.
<[THC]AcidRain> ahrikun, plz read the guidelines. dont ask to ask a question. just ask
<ahrikun> oh
<ahrikun> sorry
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, i had alot of issues with 10.04 myself. might as well install 11.04. its worth it
<szal> KittyGirl: (1) after download, check checksums (MD5, SHA1 and/or SHA256) -> download the respective checksums file and run e.g. 'md5sum -c checksumfilename' (same syntax for sha1sum and sha256sum)..  (2) set CD burning application to verifying the data after burning..  (3) when booting the CD, run the self-test option first
<usr13> KittyGirl: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ahrikun> Anyways, when choosing a defalut application to open a file or link or somthing, where are the applications located within the fliesystem in natty narwall
<KittyGirl> usr13: I've been there.
<KittyGirl> I'm using PowerISO
<html> i neeed a app to read my flash media
<KittyGirl> to burn the disc.
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, the link you posted said 11.04 was latest...
<usr13> KittyGirl: Then you should see that you can download 11.04 from that URL
<KittyGirl> usr13: I'm on a Windows 2000 machine with 8 bit display.
<KittyGirl> Do you know how hard it is to browse the web?
<KittyGirl> My eyes are burning.
<usr13> KittyGirl: Pretty old machine?
<ActionParsnip> html: nautilus will read usb / sd card style storage
<ahrikun> Any one know what i'm talking about
<KittyGirl> usr13: Yes but it will install ubuntu.
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, i dont think you can even install linux with an 8bit display
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: It's actually a 32bit display without the drivers.
<[THC]AcidRain> ahrikun, /etc/ i believe
<ahrikun> ok
<ahrikun> thanks
<KittyGirl> I accidentally fucked them up.
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: the failsafe display driver will give more colours
<usr13> KittyGirl: You'll have much better time with Ubuntu.
<KittyGirl> usr13: I know.
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, that is true. and that failsafe came in very good for me as well
<ityler15> can anyone help me with my bcm card?
<KittyGirl> I'm just going to risk my last DVD.
<bazhang> KittyGirl, no cursing here
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, watch the language
<KittyGirl> bazhang: Huh?
<Rewt`> when I do a symbolic link from /home/git/ to /var/git/ it is setting it up as /var/git/git/
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: What?
<usr13> KittyGirl: You only need a CD.  But you could also use a USB flash drive if you like.
<Rewt`> how do I get rid of the other /git/
<bazhang> KittyGirl, no swearing.
<KittyGirl> usr13: I only need a CD?
<[THC]AcidRain> Rewt`, change the path manually on the link file
<KittyGirl> bazhang: I didn't.
<usr13> KittyGirl: Yes
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, right
<ahrikun> I was trying to find the install dir for xchat irc so when i clicked on a "join chat now" link it would open the irc with xchat
<KittyGirl> usr13: Oh i didn't know that.
<[THC]AcidRain> ubuntu communit works hard to make your install under 700megs
<KittyGirl> Thanks for the help.
<JetJagurXP> Alright I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and I'm wondering...  the IPtables stuff, is that modifying the Firewall?
<ActionParsnip> ahrikun: if you run:  which xchat      it will tell you the binary executed
<usr13> JetJagurXP: Yes
<KittyGirl> Oh sorry for swearing.
<html> user13, i neeed a app to read my flash media
<KittyGirl> That was automatic.
<usr13> JetJagurXP: Actually, just adding to any firewall rules you may already have.
<ityler15> any help with bcm43xx wifi card?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ityler15
<ubottu> ityler15: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daserfost> Ityler15: wat's d problem
<KittyGirl> usr13: That link doesn't tell me what i'm doing wrong.
<JetJagurXP> Ok.  Maybe I am in the wrong place, I have a 11.04 server and I'm administering using Webmin.  Will making these manual changes screw up my existing Firewall setup?
<KittyGirl> I seem to be burning the disc right.
<KittyGirl> Is there a setting i should change?
<KittyGirl> Like the speed and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: burn slowly,
<TeknoCool> i'm back
<itaylor57> !webadmin | JetJagurXP
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: be sure you MD5 test the ISO before you use it
<TeknoCool> and now i'm running ubuntu ^^
<TeknoCool> thank you guys!
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: wtg
<itaylor57> !webmin | JetJagurXP
<ubottu> JetJagurXP: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<KittyGirl> ActionParsnip: Thank you :)
<ityler15> just getting to use the cards firmware without running ~$ sudo modprobe b43 everytime i turn on my laptop
<TeknoCool> in the end i just gave up on defragmenting
<JetJagurXP> Oh how nice.  Guess I should uninstall it then.
<usr13> JetJagurXP: They might, you just have to see. Probably not though...
<KittyGirl> ActionParsnip: And i don't need a DVD even though the ISo is called *DVD.iso?
<TeknoCool> thing is i was trying to run the installer w/o mounting the iso
<TeknoCool> once i mounted the iso and ran the installer things went smoothly
<TeknoCool> installed it on the same partition as windows lmao
<usr13> TeknoCool: You need to boot to the CD
<TeknoCool> i just mounted it with daemon tools
<usr13> TeknoCool: If you run the installer inside of windows, you will only get wubi
<TeknoCool> it installed and everything XD
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: if you downloaded the DVD ISO you will need to burn to a DVD media, or use a USB stick (assuming you can boot USB)
<KittyGirl> ActionParsnip: Oh ok. :)
<TeknoCool> i had wubi downloaded
<KittyGirl> thanks you for your help all of you lovely people!
<TeknoCool> when i'd run it it would start downloading the iso
<TeknoCool> but it still wouldn't work
<TeknoCool> so i manually downloaded the iso
<TeknoCool> and mounted it with deamon tools
<TeknoCool> and now i'm running ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> just to double check. on a folder that i wanted a user to be able to read and write to. i would set permissions at 775
<[THC]AcidRain> correct?
<usr13> TeknoCool: Keep your comments on one line. Okay.  (Don't use enter for punctuation.
<TeknoCool> sry
<zalg> hi, anyone worked with ibm bladecenters >H in the past? :)
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: assuming the user is the owner, or in the group which is the group owner, yes
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm lets say the user is in neither
<ActionParsnip> zalg: I do currently, they rock
<[THC]AcidRain> cause i have a user set as "ftpuser" and is not in the group or owner
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: then it gets the acces in the last ioctet
<[THC]AcidRain> oh snap
<[THC]AcidRain> but i dont want the user to have execute...
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: 5 = read + execute
<zalg> ActionParsnip, any side you like a bit less?
<[THC]AcidRain> so... 4?
<[THC]AcidRain> 2 + 2?
<rhin0> can't figure out that even when coppying stuff over my network the internet seems to slow down
<rhin0> or even -- can't get sites
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: 4 = read
<[THC]AcidRain> nah... ill have to look it up
<flametai1> Hello FlameTai1_ and welcome to #ubuntu
<flametai1> Hello conradev and welcome to #ubuntu
<rhin0> anyone know why?
<flametai1> Hello G00053 and welcome to #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zalg: how do you mean?
<TeknoCool> sorry?
<bazhang> flametai1, stop that
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, so it would be 6
<[THC]AcidRain> read + write
<zulax> when i installed ubuntu server ethernet was working, now that i boot it up i cant ping the internet
<zalg> ActionParsnip, is there anything about them you do not like or wish would be better?
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: you got it
<usr13> flametai1: Turn off our auto greating thing.
<ActionParsnip> zalg: not had an issue with them, the kvm is dead handy too :)
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, ok now my second question. lets say i add a file to this folder manually. do i have to reapply the permissions?
<[THC]AcidRain> since i will probably always be applying permissions with -R
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Don't see why you have to do it in the first place.
<FlameTai1_> bazhang, Sorry about that xD was testing a script in xChat, didn't mean to activate it in #Ubuntu 0.0
<KittyGirl> Woah
<KittyGirl> Lots of errors while writing this disc.
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: that I am not 100% on, maybe someone else can contribute. I believe they copy the containning folder but I may be wrong
<KittyGirl> hehe wheeeeee
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, cause if the proper file permissions arent there, then the user: 1. cant login. 2. cant download
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: man group
<wolFmitchell> How do I remove ubuntu to put windows on?
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: all I can really suggest is create a new folder and have a play with permissions, see what happens :)
<usr13> wolFmitchell: The installer will do it for you.
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, thats what im doing now
<usr13> wolFmitchell: Oh sorry.  sudo fdisk
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, but even at that. what if a certain group doesnt have proper permissions? i still run into the same issue
<ActionParsnip> wolFmitchell: boot to the windows install CD and install it, part of the process is partitioning
<usr13> wolFmitchell: Oh sorry.  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<wolFmitchell> Usr-The windows installer wont open from disk
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, negative on that. the file still has its same permissions
<wolFmitchell> Err, I cant boot into disk to run the installer
<itaylor57> [THC]AcidRain, umask of the user will determine the default permissions on file/dir creation
<ActionParsnip> wolFmitchell: then I suggest you ask in ##windows
<usr13> wolFmitchell: Then you can't install windows
<wolFmitchell> Ok
<ActionParsnip> wolFmitchell: the fact that ubuntu is installed is moot, the installer wil allow you to remove the partitions and instal as you wish
<usr13> wolFmitchell: Are you installing win7 ?
<[THC]AcidRain> itaylor57, but that isnt the case...
<wolFmitchell> Usr-Vista
<Guest64147> Excuse me is there an ubuntu channel in french?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a folder that anyone in the world can add files to. but i also want to add files to them. i cant make me be part of a certain group. that would take permissions away from me
<usr13> wolFmitchell: The Vista installer has capability to re-partition the drive
<usr13> !fr  | Guest64147
<ubottu> Guest64147: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest64147> Thanks :D
<KittyGirl> I'm using infra burner and it's at 100% but the writing buffer is still going and the Ok button is grayed out.
<KittyGirl> Is there something wrong?
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, give it a few more seconds
<KittyGirl> [THC]AcidRain: k :)
<[THC]AcidRain> its probably finalizing
<wolFmitchell> Ok\
<KittyGirl> Sorry if i'm annoying you all. :(
<[THC]AcidRain> KittyGirl, never. this is the support channel. thats why people like me are here. only to help and get help.
<KittyGirl> :)
<KittyGirl> THank you
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Adding the users to a common group and assinging the directory and it's contents ownership to that group will do the job for you.
<[THC]AcidRain> usr13, ok understood. im taking your word for this
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Trust me, it works.
<ityler15> whats the  purge command for removing wl from starting up instead of bcm4311?
<KittyGirl> Grrrrrr!
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: add:  blacklist wl    to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<KittyGirl> I still fail to install Ubuntu. :'(
<KittyGirl> This disc wont boot up.
<KittyGirl> Where the other disc gives me I/O errors.
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<KittyGirl> ActionParsnip: There weren't an option to do that.
<KittyGirl> Why is Ubuntu so hard to burn to disc?
<alien64> its not hard
<KittyGirl> I don't have problems with other distros.
<KittyGirl> damn it
<RodneyJarvis> KittyGirl: How are you trying to burn it?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | KittyGirl
<ubottu> KittyGirl: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KittyGirl> RodneyJarvis: With Infra Recorder.
<RodneyJarvis> KittyGirl: Do you know the dd command?
<RodneyJarvis> Is anyone using Irssi? I'm trying to figure out how to search.
<KittyGirl> Awww
<KittyGirl> This is too hard.
<KittyGirl> Sorry i'm not in the mood.
<RodneyJarvis> KittyGirl: So that means no...?
<scorchgeek> RodneyJarvis: /lastlog <searchterms>
<alien64> RodneyJarvis: try #irssi
<scorchgeek> and yeah, #irssi might help more next time :D
<TeknoCool> sry, it's me again
<ActionParsnip> KittyGirl: you have failed to test the ISO so you have no way of knowing if the file is complete and healthy, it's not hard in any way
<RodneyJarvis> scorchgeek: alien64 Thank you, let me try it.
<rhin0> can't figure out why even copying files over wirelsss network would slow my internetr down -- can't even get pages when something copying over NFS
<rhin0> anyone
<scorchgeek> rhin0: well, the network is being used, so it seems natural to me that your internet would slow down
<rhin0> well I just thought that things would be balanced rather than when something is copying the internet STOPS
<scorchgeek> though it doesn't normally stop completely, yeah
<ityler15> isnt working:/
<rhin0> I will rese the router I have a feeling something isn't right
<RodneyJarvis> scorchgeek: You are an Irssi user?
<scorchgeek> RodneyJarvis: yep
<ityler15> i could really appreciate some help right now...
<bazhang> ityler15, with what
<ityler15> bcm43xx
<RodneyJarvis> scorchgeek: I just tried /lastlog linux, which brought back info on #Ubuntu only...
<RodneyJarvis> scorchgeek: Where am I going wrong?
<bazhang> ityler15, whats the exact issue please, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors and give us the url
<scorchgeek> RodneyJarvis: yes, I think it only does one channel at a time
<KittyGirl> FINE
<ityler15> bazhang: my card will start but i think wl is blocking it
<scorchgeek> RodneyJarvis: I don't know much about irssi, but #irssi should know
<KittyGirl> I'm going to the time when i used Fedora.
<ityler15> i just need the command to remove wl
<RodneyJarvis> scorchgeek: Ahhh okay, so it's both of us lol. Either way thanks.
<scorchgeek> KittyGirl: I don't believe your difficulty is due to the actual content of the image you're burning, but whatever
<ityler15> bazhang: i just need the command to remove it
<bazhang> ityler15, remove the module? or blacklist it
<ityler15> bazhang: "wl"
<ityler15> remove it completely, i did it before and it worked perfectly
<ityler15> bazhang: ive removed it before and it word fine but i got a fresh install today
<ityler15> bazhang: worked*
<ityler15> bazhang: i think the command was purge -r something
<ActionParsnip> ityler15: if you blacklist the module, it will never load
<ActionParsnip> ityler15: much easier and less destructive
<ityler15> ActionParsnip: whats the command?
<Gskellig> how much space does ubuntu 11.04 take up on a complete install?
<TeknoCool> how can i acess my old files from windows?
<scorchgeek> Gskellig: the Recommended System Requirements say 5GB is recommended: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ActionParsnip> ityler15: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     add the line:   blacklist wl     save the new file, reboot to test
<scorchgeek> it probably actually takes up a bit less than that, though
<szal> TeknoCool: mount partition, access files
<Gskellig> also, what kind of support does ubuntu have for TRIM and SSDs in general?
<Gskellig> thanks scorchgeek
<TeknoCool> mount partition?
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: SSDs work great
<Gskellig> ubuntu has TRIM support?
<scorchgeek> TeknoCool: it ought to happen automatically if you connect a device
<TeknoCool> also it's all on the same partition
<scorchgeek> or, if it's another hard drive partition, when you boot
<dequeued> so, anyone know about UEFI?
<Gskellig> last but not least, does anybody have experience with bumblebee? the hybrid linux driver for ubuntu?
<dequeued> even with no drives or network connection plugged in, when UEFI is enabled, "ubuntu" appears as an option
<dequeued> is it possible that ubutunu added itself to my motherboard somehow?
<ActionParsnip> TeknoCool: if you look in nautilus you should see the windows partition, Ubuntu is installed to Ext4 partitions, they may be on the same drive but not the same partition
<scorchgeek> dequeued: my gut instinct would say no to that one, but I know nothing whatsoever about UEFI so I couldn't tell you for sure
<ActionParsnip> dequeued: no, thats not possible. There are some Linuxy things you can use to put Linux in the BIOS, but it's not default in Ubuntu
<jawashin> Has anyone attempted to add filename encryption to a ecryptfs home directory after setup
<gogeta1> bo
<dequeued> I wouldn't think so either, ActionParsnip
<gogeta> to silent
<dequeued> but there it is..
<TeknoCool> i see a cd drive a generic multicard and a file system
<jawashin> I found that I have to manually add a session key and mount.ecryptfs_private to have my home directory be readable.  (error is regarding the failure to add a filename encryption key)
#ubuntu 2011-08-16
<TeknoCool> can't find the windows partition
<evanton> let's say I want to find out if a certain app is in the repos by issuing "apt-cache search", but I don't have instant access to an ubuntu box. Are there free online web frontends for quering repos like this?
<scorchgeek> TeknoCool: sometimes that happens if the ntfs partition is marked as 'dirty' due to improper shutdown...try rebooting into Windows, shutting down properly, and returning to Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dequeued: ActionParsnip: EFI allows you to set the default OS from within the booted system, and this default is a specific EFI executable rather than just a drive. grub-install, when using grub-efi and efibootmgr is available, sets grub (using the supplying distribution's name) as the default.
<TeknoCool> uhm
<TeknoCool> i'm pretty sure i shut down corectly
<jawashin> evanton probably packages.ubuntu.com
<scorchgeek> TeknoCool: it just randomly happened to me when I was dual-booting
<TeknoCool> however i do get these bluescreens often when i start up windows
<scorchgeek> it's worth a shot at least, isn't it?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: arch has eft but it always failed on me
<gogeta> Jordan_U: even in a vm
<Jordan_U> dequeued: Note though that that is all it does as far as firmware is converned, only the default preference is saved. GRUB itself (and all the rest of Ubuntu) still reside only on the hard drive.
<TeknoCool> also this reminds me of a unix based pasword recovery thing i had on a cd that also had problems with dirty drives
<mib_mib> hi guys, i'm trying to run a ruby rake script using cron, however, i'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/23C0q8UN - but i don't know what permissions to set
<evanton> jawashin: thank you
<scorchgeek> mib_mib: can you run it when you're not using cron?
<mib_mib> scorchgeek: yep, runs fine
<mib_mib> scorchgeek: according to the error, seems like a permission issue, i just don't know on what files or folders - as cron usually runs as a different user right
<scorchgeek> mib_mib: well it depends
<scorchgeek> what user's crontab are you editing?
<scorchgeek> are you using sudo crontab, or not?
<mib_mib> i'm using that users crontab actually
<mib_mib> should i be using sudo crontab?
<scorchgeek> not unless you need root privileges
<mib_mib> ok, i dont need root priveleges
<scorchgeek> if you're using the same user's crontab as where you can successfully run it manually, I'm stuck
<mib_mib> yeah....
<Dogget> Need help with upgrading/installing 11.04. Can't boot into ubuntu, the screen turns all balck and the pc freezes.
<mib_mib> it seems like it needs to create a directory that it can't
<Dogget> sorry typo: black not balck
<scorchgeek> Dogget: how far did you get in installing before that happened? and is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<JetJagurXP> usr13 If you can see this your suggestion worked.
<JetJagurXP> I now have my gateway configured to forward network traffic and clients have Internet access.
<JetJagurXP> Thanks for your help.
<linuxuz3r_> anyone going to linux con
<NeedHelp> Hi @needHelp
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: ...yes, well, what's the problem?
<ThomasB2k> linuxuz3r_:  !off-topic
<ThomasB2k> oops
<NeedHelp> I am up to Install 10.04 lucid
<Dogget> Well Scorch: If I try a fresh install using Wubi or booting from CD, it doesn't get far at all. I don't even get past the logo, in fact I don't get to the logo at all.
<scorchgeek> as in, you can't boot from the CD at all?
<scorchgeek> or you install and then can't boot
<linuxuz3r_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dogget> I am running 10.10 right now and doing the upgrade thingy works ok, all is upgraded until I reboot and boom pc freezes and I need a hard reboot
<NeedHelp> i'm up to install 10.04 lucid into an existing partition where an ubuntu 11.11 resides ... do i have to install it and chose the 11.11 partition directly ? will this format it for me ??
<scorchgeek> Dogget: can you get to the grub menu? you might try entering recovery mode
<Dogget> That doesn't even work Scorch
<Dogget> I have tried that too
<sam_t> hey
<ActionParsnip> NeedHelp: do you mean 11.10 or 11.04 ? 11.11 doesn't exist
<sam_t> has anyone seen floatsaka?
<linuxuz3r_> NeedHelp, yeah
<NeedHelp> 10.04 * into 11.04 sorry
<bazhang> sam_t, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<sam_t> well
<sam_t> he used to idle here a lot
<sam_t> and he went missing
<szal> !seen floatsaka
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<linuxuz3r_> NeedHelp, you just need to format the 11.04 partition
<bazhang> sam_t, actual support only here please
<sam_t> where is ubuntu social
<NeedHelp> from Windows ?? or while installing ?
<szal> !ot | sam_t
<ubottu> sam_t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot > sam_t
<ubottu> sam_t, please see my private message
<linuxuz3r_> NeedHelp, why are you downgrading your linux installation
<scorchgeek> Dogget: can you boot from the CD?
<ActionParsnip> NeedHelp: part of the instal is partitioning, if you choose custom partitioning you can tell Lucid to format the Linux partition (destroying all data) then install itself to the space. If you have a seperate /home partition, tell the installer to use it but NOT format it
<torr760> what is the best type of IRC
<th0r> torr760: one that works
<sam_t> what
<Dogget> The Cd boots up but then again same issue, black screen once Ubuntu kicks and pc is stuck
<bazhang> torr760, irc what?
<relaKKs> im getting the floating input not supported box on the login screen only
<NeedHelp> Thanks @Action
<scorchgeek> Dogget: so you can't even reach a live CD desktop?
<torr760> like which IRC program is the best?
<sam_t> for what?
<bazhang> torr760, there is not best
<relaKKs> it was on the desktop at first but I just changed the refresh rate and got rid of it
<torr760> just basic uses
<relaKKs> how can I change it for gdm?
<NeedHelp> @scro.. : i'm downgrading cause i have a problem with 11.04 busybox :( :(
<bazhang> !best > torr760
<ubottu> torr760, please see my private message
<scorchgeek> torr760: if it's just for "basic uses" why do you even care? as long as you can connect and talk, any client is fine
<Dogget> I have the option of starting 11.04 in normal mode or recovery but upon clicking on the options, after that nothing happens
<scorchgeek> well, to get any further I think you're going to have to boot from the installation cd
<scorchgeek> it's possible you might be able to salvage the installation, otherwise you'll have to copy your data and reinstall
<ubuntu> is it possible to unformat an ext3/4 partition?
<wildbat1> anyone know ant tools to edit/mount WIM file?
<scorchgeek> what do you mean by "unformat?"
<bazhang> ubuntu, unformat?
<linuxuz3r_> ubuntu you can recover it
<linuxuz3r_> in windows
<ubuntu> my /home partition was accidentally formatted by xubuntu live cd installer
<linuxuz3r_> if you deleted the partition then created a new one you cant
<Dogget> Well Scorch one thing though> If I use my old 4850 Ati card all is fine, using my actual 6850 ati I have the problems
<ubuntu> I didn't delete the partition
<ubuntu> it was formatted
<linuxuz3r_> oh
<scorchgeek> well, I think there are tools that can recover from that
<scorchgeek> but I don't know anything about the process
<ubuntu> I'm pretty sure I didn't check the format checkbox
<relaKKs> anyone know how to adjust monitor settings for gdm?
<linuxuz3r_> ubuntu i dont think you can
<th0r> ubuntu: after you figure out how to unformat a partition, can you work on uncrashing a car?
<ubuntu> so... what are my options then?
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: the general principle is that the data is still (partly) there on disk, but none of the usual filesystem tools can access it anymore
<spo0kz> In terminal whats the difference between  ./ and ~/
<scorchgeek> spo0kz: . is current directory, ~ is home directory
<dv310p3r> How can I upgrade firefox from 5.0 to 5.01?
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: ./ is the current folder
<spo0kz> scorchgeek: cool tnx m8
<ubuntu> scorchgeek, so what are my options? get a big pile of unnamed files with photorec?
<rauce> I've just installed ubuntu on my thinkpad t500, version 10.10 because by friend had the cd already. I wiped the drive and did a fresh installation after a backup. the live cd boots fine (that's what I'm using now) but i can't seem to boot from my HDD, no grub or anything just a flashing cursor.... any help?
<seanmc98> why does ubuntu not have the normal graphical interface when installed inside a virtual box as opposed to a normal install?
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: ~/ is the shorthand for $HOME or /home/$USER
<Dogget> @scorchgeek: it seems like the graphic card is creating some issues with my 11.04 install. Anybody using a 6850 here and having the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: it does, the installed OS will be the same
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: try googling around for ext3 data recovery formatted partition or something, I've heard of a few tools that can potentially recover
<RodneyJarvis> Is there a way when moving data for instance, in the cli, to get a progress bar?
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: past that, a data recovery specialist can fix it
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: did you install the guest additions?
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: or you can restore from backup, but I'm assuming you don't have a valid backup if you're asking about this
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip i know that but its not the same graphic/ UI look
<ActionParsnip> RodneyJarvis: I've seen some scripts for it
<ubuntu> scorchgeek, I have an old one... :-(
<torr760> how do u use  proxy in xcat
<torr760> *xchat
<Jordan_U> RodneyJarvis: rsync --progress
<RodneyJarvis> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah...? Do you .... Ahhh Jordan_U Thanks...
<ActionParsnip> RodneyJarvis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip i have no clue if i did all i did was create it using the iso
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: get updated, see if it helps
<Jordan_U> RodneyJarvis: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: the guest additions are installable in the menus in the virtualbox window: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<rauce> anybody? fresh install, 10.10, thinkpad t500, no GRUB, won't boot and just shows a flashing cursor
<Dogget> @rauce: I was just reading that, it might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742071
<RodneyJarvis> ActionParsnip: Sorry could you write that link again, I'm in Irssi, now i've opened xchat, so I can see it in the GUI.
<ActionParsnip> RodneyJarvis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707
<RodneyJarvis> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<G00053> is there a way to put gcc and kernel headers on my machine manually so upon fresh install I don't have to drag my box all the way to my router to be able to "make" my wireless drivers .
<Dogget> I think the only solution for me left is to try the alternate install, with the text based install. Anybody knows how I can do  from 10.10 without having to kiss my 10.10 install good-bye?
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: from 10.10 to what?
<Dogget> 11.04
<Dogget> I have tried the normal upgrade root, no success
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: http://pastebin.com/xKNPUHb6    my method
<ActionParsnip> G00053: are they not on the install CD?
<Dogget> @Action is this the text based install or graphical one?
<Jordan_U> Dogget: What happens when you try to boot into recovery mode?
<RodneyJarvis> Do large file transfers happen to take infinitely longer in the cli than gui?
<Jordan_U> RodneyJarvis: No.
<rhin0> anyone know why on 10.04 on a touchpad the mouse pointer will sometimes "flick away" fromt he object you want it to click on -
<Dogget> Same as normal install, I click install ubuntu then black screen after that and the pc hangs
<fishscene> touchpad sensitivity?
<Dogget> Same issue if I perform a normal upgrade as well
<RodneyJarvis> Jordan_U: Thanks, you know when you start something new & wish you hadn't...?
<G00053> ActionParsnip: you know what , maybe i'm confusing ubuntu with some of the other flavours i've installed
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: its the server upgrade method, just more explained. It will upgrade your desktop OS too
<owner_> hello folks...need help installing gnome on red hat linux but having problems
<fishscene> When you "click" or "tap" the touchpad, it changes the imprint and if the sensitivity is too high, it might think you're trying to move the mouse.
<fishscene> owner_: Sounds like a redhat question
<Dogget> What is the risk of screwing my actual 10.10 Action?
<Dogget> of it screwing sorry
<IdleOne> owner_: try #redhat
<urlin2u> Dogget, your best insurance is a back up of it a image.
<owner_> thanks
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It appears the upgrade process went fine, there is just a problem with 11.04 and his graphics card (or something else that is causing the screen to go black).
<rhin0> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ahhhhhh
<rhin0> ty fishscene
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: are you on 10.10 or 11.04 presently?
<Dogget> Well if I was on 11.04 I wouldn't try to upgrade to 11.04 :-)
<Jordan_U> Dogget: What happens when you try to boot into recovery mode (I don't know if your earlier answer was in response to this question, but "recovery mode" is *not* and option of the installer).
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: then my method will upgrade you in a terminal
<Dogget> 10.10 my friend is what I am on at the moment
<owner_> its empty...was wondering if anyone knows how to start a gnome after installing it on redhat
<Dogget> Basically if I put my 4850 ati card, I have no issues. If I put my 6850 back in I encounter the install issues
<everman> join #rave and type !free_everman for free boobies!!!
<everman> join #rave and type !free_everman for free boobies!!!
<FloodBot1> everman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dogget> so I need to open an editor and put your method in there is that right?
<NeedHelp> Hey Guyys :( :( No partition is appearing from the installation menu !!!
<NeedHelp> I can See hard drives but no parition ::
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<ActionParsnip> NeedHelp: run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see it ok?
<NeedHelp> but when i make udisk -l i see they are their
<NeedHelp> yeap i see :)
<NeedHelp> all partitions
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: put the ok card in, unintsll the ATi driver then put the 'bad' card in
<NeedHelp> but when i start the install just the hard drives
<NeedHelp> i can only create new partition or use the entire disk
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: I specifically would like to see the output of "sudo parted -l" (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<Dogget> Been there, done that Action
<Dogget> Nothing, same issues
<NeedHelp> Okis U still here bro i need to Goo and run the Live CD again ;)?
<_aaron_> what packages are included on the ubuntu server cd, only reason why i'm asking here is no one has answered me in #ubuntu-server
<jstoone> Is it possible that my Hosting Service (godaddy.com) makes my php scripts non-SQLi able?
<fishscene> _aaron: I do believe "LAMP" is included as well as some kind of cloud-service
<_aaron_> fishscene, i Need dhcp samba server and cups
<Dogget> Well I fear that if I follow your method, the same issue will occur Action :-(
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: could use a boot option to blacklist the driver
<welly> Hi chaps. Looking at installing webmin on my ubuntu 10.04 server. We already have apache set up on that server and it's configured as we require. I'm concerned that installing webmin might mess with our apache set up. Does anyone know if that is the case or if webmin can leave apache well alone?
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dogget> It is very starnge though, because when I boot into 10.10 I still need to install the ati driver. I do but using the one directly from Ati so I am running the 11.7 drivers and all is fine.
<Dogget> "could use a boot option to blacklist the driver" how can you do that Action?
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: modulename.blacklist=1    you may be able to find a boot option to force vesa driver use
<Dogget> Sorry at lose here Action, where do I have to go to try that option?
<george__> OK i need some guidance here, my GF's inspiron 14r is having wifi issues and i need answers plus google aint working
<george__> the chipset is BCM4313 and it only connected to my house
<edbian> george__: can you describe the issues?
<edbian> george__: I can get that chipset to work.
<george__> ok lets see
<NeedHelp> Still Here /q Jordan_U  ???
<MrDave> im going to insall fglxr. Whats the command to restore the default video at shell prompt if driver package install fails?
<george__> during the install it worked
<edbian> george__: k...  Now it doesn't?
<george__> but after kernel update it stopped
<george__> it will refuse to connect now after installing the wl driver
<george__> cause my chipset is 4312
<edbian> george__: you said it was 4313
<george__> my netbook's chipset is bcm4313
<george__> her laptop's is bcm4313
<edbian> george__: ....  re-read that
<george__> no wait, my chipset is bcm4312, sorry
<george__> im just nervous sorry
<edbian> george__: don't be nervous :)
<edbian> george__: so you have a 4312 and she has a 4313. Which are we trying to fix?
<george__> i want my gf to expirience open source goodness :)
<george__> im trying to fix 4313
<edbian> george__: the 4312 should use b43 (IDK what you're actually using and I don't much care).  Is the machine with 4313 (the gf machine) online some other way?
<MrDave> im going to insall fglxr. Whats the command to restore the default video at shell prompt if driver package install fails?
<george__> im using wl, didnt know b43 was compatible with 4312
<NeedHelp> Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<edbian> george__: yes,  but wl is trying to replace it I think for some reason
<NeedHelp> and Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<edbian> george__: wl (or STA) is supporting all the newer cards.  Anyway, is her machine online via some other method?
<NeedHelp> and Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<george__> so it had a working driver before huh?
<kwixson> Trying to install OpenSCAD and when I open the app is tells me I don't have OpenGL 2.0 installed.
<edbian> george__: b43
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> I need a free root shell
<Nubi1Kenobi> need some help with fslint
<PythonSnake> anyone can help me ? :(
<IdleOne> !ot | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PythonSnake> Ok
<liyafei> I can't
<kwixson> Should OpenGL 2.0 already be installed with the most recent version of Ubuntu, or will I have to get it?
<szal> liyafei: you can't what?
<kwixson> If I have to get OpenGL 2.0, how?
<tensorpudding> you'll have to install an opengl implementation
<NeedHelp> Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<tensorpudding> there's a free one
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: sudo -i   will give a root shell
<tensorpudding> i think, anyway
<tensorpudding> that it's not included
<tensorpudding> the opengl packages have names like libgl
<MrDave> how can i restore my X config/video driver with terminal?
<MrDave> default
<george__> edbian: well tomorrow i guess i can see if it works with b43
<NeedHelp> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<firman> hi
<NeedHelp> Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<MrDave> ActionParsnip, ?
<edbian> george__: I'm back
<george__> edbian: hopefully it will work but i have to purge the bcmwl-kernel-source package first
<edbian> george__: wl and sta are the same thing.  don't purge that package  (why do you want to?)
<tensorpudding> they're for the mesa opengl implementation
<tensorpudding> opengl is just a standard, mesa is the actual software
<kwixson> tensorpudding: so I should search for mesa in the software centre?
<tensorpudding> it has drivers for DRI (direct rendering) and GLX for integration with X
<george__> edbian: i know its the same :b i just want to know if with replacing wl with b43 could work
<tensorpudding> what is it you want to do?
<ferz> hallo ubuntu'ers
<george__> ferz: hello :)
<edbian> george__: b43 does not work on bcm4313
<tensorpudding> if you just want gl.h to compile, you probably want libgl1-mesa-dev, not sure about that
<kwixson> tensorpudding: I want OpenSCAD to work properly
<edbian> george__: it does work on bcm4312 though
<george__> edbian: oooh :(
<tensorpudding> kwixson: do you have instructions for openscad?
<george__> edbian: i hate broadcom >.<
<NeedHelp> Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<aaas> is there a way to turn off some of the effects in unity: maybe something like when moving a window there will be an outline rather than the entire window?
<kwixson> I followed the instructions on the OpenSCAD web site for installing the app.
<torr760> can anyone tell me something cool to hack
<edbian> aaas: yes, ccsm  (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<edbian> torr760: an xbox 360
<Dogget> @torr you can start by hacking yourself see how it works :-)
<aaas> ediban: but does that enable compiz, because I don't want compiz, or is compiz already enabled?
<torr760> i dont have one
<tensorpudding> kwixson: there is an ubuntu PPA
<torr760> dogget: what do u mean myself?
<tensorpudding> kwixson: it works for lucid, it might work for natty (maybe)
<kwixson> tensorpudding: PPA?
<NeedHelp> Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<tensorpudding> !ppa | kwixson
<ubottu> kwixson: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<tensorpudding> kwixson: they have it available for maverick/natty
<tensorpudding> kwixson: you need to go to software sources, and add the PPA
<edbian> aaas: compiz is part of unity  (it's already enabled)
<edbian> aaas: You spelled my name wrong
<ferz> this is my first irssi :-))
<tensorpudding> kwixson: follow the instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~chrysn/+archive/openscad
<kwixson> tensorpudding: Okay. I'm appreciating the help, but not sure what you're telling me.
<edbian> ferz: yay
<aaas> edbian: sorry and thanks
<NeedHelp> Pff xD None can solve my problem :( :(: (
<kwixson> I'm going to that link and following the directions now. Thank you.
<tensorpudding> kwixson: a PPA is like the repositories that ubuntu has, but it's not official; it's maintained by some helpful guy who has compiled software for you, and once you add the ppa, you can just click-install as you normally would for installing software in the USC
<edbian> aaas: sure :)  be warned, when you install ccsm it will erase all the settings (that unity made) and you'll have to start turning things on just to get back to normal
<aaas> edbian: im trying to disable some things to run under vnc, so i dont mind having some things erased ;)
<tensorpudding> kwixson: if you follow the link, and do the instructions, it'll add a new source in the software center, then you just look for openscad in that source and install it
<NeedHelp> éééhhh éééhhh I'm cryiin :( :( :(
<edbian> aaas: :)  yay!
<volkov_> ubuntu netbook edition can't recongize my wifi card
<tensorpudding> kwixson: just open the software center, open the Edit menu and click on Software Sources, go to Other Software tab, and Add a new source. The APT line will be "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chrysn/openscad/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main" (no quotes), where you put natty/maverick in the YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE as needed
<volkov_> ubuntu netbook edition can't recongize my wifi card
<NeedHelp> @volkov None recognize me :(
<edbian> volkov_: There is no netbook edition anymore.  What version are you running?
<edbian> NeedHelp: needhelp with wifi?
<volkov_> edbian, 10.10
<NeedHelp> Nop Ok then when i try to install lucid in 11.04 partition and  when i run the Live Cd i can't see the partitions !! i made an  udisks -l ( i can see all )  then parted -l and it says :  Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk
<edbian> volkov_: a-ha  what chipset do you have?
<volkov_> intetl atom
<edbian> volkov_: what wifi chipset do you have?
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: ah, sounds like you created an ext4 drive
<george__> edbian: what about the open source brcm80211 driver, will that one work?
<scorchgeek> I think lucid only supports ext3 formatted partitions
<volkov_> edbian, i don know
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: unfortunately I don't know of any way to fix it other than deleting the partition and recreating it
<edbian> george__: I think the wl / sta driver should be working for you.  (for bcm4313) do you have the laptop online via some other method (for the 3rd time)
<edbian> volkov_: Is this machine online via some other method?
<volkov_> edbian, no i'm on another machine
<NeedHelp> when creating a partition from the whole hard drive which is recognized as empty will this erase it and damage it ?
<george__> edbian: oh sorry, not it isnt online
<edbian> volkov_: run sudo lspci | grep Network    and tell me what number the wifi card is listed as
<george__> edbian: she doesnt have ethernet access
<edbian> george__: run dmesg and look near the bottom, do you see anything related to the wifi card?
<george__> if only i can ssh into her machine...
<volkov_> edbian, wait plz
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: yes, if you delete the partition all data on it will be erased
<edbian> george__: I think you need to install the top 3 packages listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcm4313&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all   and make sure all other drivers are removed
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: so if you need data off that partition, back it up first
<edbian> volkov_: waiting...
<george__> got it
<edbian> george__: I don't think you'll be able to fix this without getting online some other way
<NeedHelp> scrock : there's no partition recognized i want to create a new partition for lucid but i don't want other windows/linux partitons to be hurt
<n-iCe> which one would be my webcam since is not being recognized by debian weezing http://pastebin.com/3sXmDaaV thanks
<volkov_> edbian, 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd Device 8176 (rev 01)
<hexacode> hey you guys...something wierd just happened...i walked up to my laptop (ubuntu 10.04 lts) and i just clicked on one of my open terminals and then the gnome panel just changed into what i can best describe as something resembling a windows 98 panel...wtf is that about?
<milamber> edbian: could they use aptoncd?
<edbian> milamber: I suppose
<edbian> milamber: They could also download the packages from the site, and put them on a jump drive.  My point is that this makes it much harder to get the card up
<edbian> hexacode: the theme bugged out
<scorchgeek> hexacode: that happens to me occasionally, I just restart the X server when it happens
<milamber> edbian: no arguments here :)
<volkov_> edbian, 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd Device 8176 (rev 01)
<edbian> volkov_: I think that's your wired card.  was anything else listed?
<aaas> where does vnc get its resolution list?  I max out at 1366x768 and I would like to go bigger?
<edbian> milamber: :)
<kwixson> tensorpudding: That's nifty with getting OpenSCAD into the software centre
<scorchgeek> hexacode: just try logging out and in again
<volkov_> edbian, no
<NeedHelp> when creating a partition from the whole hard drive which is recognized as empty will this erase it and damage it ?
<edbian> volkov_: mmm, not a good sign.
<scorchgeek> there are probably less annoying ways to fix it, but
<scorchgeek> NeedHelp: yes, if there's anything on the drive that's still accessible it'll become inaccessible
<edbian> volkov_: sudo lspci | grep Wireless
<scorchgeek> mainrain: correct
<milamber> NeedHelp: can you be more specific with your question? if the question is will the drive be destroyed, the answer is no.
<edbian> volkov_: or just sudo lspci and read the whole thing
<scorchgeek> mainrain: erm sorry, typed into the wrong window
<volkov_> edbian, wait...
<kwixson> tensorBut I'm still getting a warning when I open the app. It says "Warning: no support for OpenGL 2.0 found!
<milamber> milamber: and what do you mean by the drive is empty?
<edbian> volkov_: waiting...
<n-iCe> which one would be my webcam since is not being recognized by debian weezing http://pastebin.com/3sXmDaaV thanks
<kwixson> ...please check if OpenGL 2.0 drivers are available for your system.
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: I asked you to pastebin the exact output, and I did not ask you to PM me. You have an invalid partition table and this needs to be fixed before you install Ubuntu.
<milamber> NeedHelp: and what do you mean by empty drive?*
<volkov_> edbian, what shall i write from this long list
<edbian> volkov_: Look for the wifi card
<volkov_> edbian, there is no wifi ward, only ethernet controller and network controller
<NeedHelp> Sorry Bro ;) even if i can see the table makin fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: The fact that udisks accepts invalid partition tables does not change the fact that things like overlapping partitions can cause *SEVERE DATA LOSS* even if you don't install Ubuntu and thus this needs to be fixed whatever you do.
<NeedHelp> Okis ;) Thanks Hard To Fix the table ?
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: Fixparts may be able to help: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<edbian> volkov_: oh, what was network controller again?
<edbian> volkov_: maybe that is it
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: Unfortunately I need to leave now.
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: Good luck.
<NeedHelp> Okis Take Care ;)
<NeedHelp> 10x ;)
<kwixson> So I guess what I need is to install the OpenGL drivers?
<steven_> tall
<aaas> anyone know how to add resolutions to x11vnc
<steven_> anyone know how to install minecraft sever on linux
<volkov_> edbian, 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd Device 8176 (rev 01)
<volkov_> edbian, the same
<ActionParsnip> steven_: http://www.yourwarrantyisvoid.com/2011/01/09/installing-minecraft-server-in-ubuntu-server/
<maahes> is there a way to get ubuntu to launch rtorrent in a shell when I click a torrent? I tried setting /usr/bin/urxvt -e rtorrent but that didn't work
<edbian> volkov_: yes, thank you.  sudo rfkill list    (is anything blocked??)
<n-iCe> which one would be my webcam since is not being recognized by debian weezing http://pastebin.com/3sXmDaaV thanks
<zulax> i dont get an ip on my new ubuntu server
<volkov_> edbian, 0: dell-wifi: wireless LAN
<zulax> etc/network/interface says auto eth0 ;iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bazhang> n-iCe, you're crossposting in #debian , this is ubuntu support only
<zulax> and i had internet working while installing it
<zulax> now i dont get an ip
<edbian> volkov_: is it blocked?  (yes or no) you need to read the output and think, not just tell me the first line of output
<n-iCe> bazhang: as I said Debian is not recognizing it I am in Ubuntu and is the same
<bazhang> n-iCe, you're asking about debian, this is the wrong place for it, please do not ask further
<volkov_> edbian, soft blocked : no
<volkov_> edbian, hard blocked : no
<edbian> volkov_: hard blocked?   (blocked at all?)
<edbian> volkov_: alright then :)
<edbian> volkov_: sudo iwlist scan     (does this list wifi networks?)
<Serenity5> how do i unassign the video printscreen key in ubuntu ( alt+printscreen+k ? )
<kwixson> So are the OpenGL 2.0 drivers installed w/ Ubuntu if your hardware is capable?
<volkov_> edbian, lo        Interface doesnt support scannig
<edbian> volkov_: don't you even think about pasting the whole output mister!
<Serenity5> in fact why is the video feature undocumented on alt + printscreen + k
<volkov_> edbian, eth0        Interface doesnt support scannig
<Serenity5> i dont see it anywhere on the docs
<zulax> i can see Ethernet in lspci
<volkov_> edbian, i'm connected on another machine
<volkov_> edbian, i told about that
<edbian> volkov_: sure, I want you to read the output and answer a yes or no question here in the channel.
<edbian> volkov_: I said DON'T copy / paste the output
<edbian> volkov_: now, does the output include wifi networks?
<Serenity5> any devs here? why is the video feature undocumented on alt + printscreen + k
<tzhuang> hellow, anyone here use the messenger QQ?
<tzhuang> im trying to get it to work with Empathy, but can't seem to find anything
<volkov_> edbian, no
<edbian> volkov_: what does wlan0 say?  network down?
<Serenity5> @ devs/documenters: why is the video feature undocumented on alt + printscreen + k
<zulax> restarting the networking gives me at the end no dhcpoffers received
<volkov_> edbian, there is no wlan0
<zulax> but that hard wire works well on my other box
<IdleOne> Serenity5: please stop. you know that key combo logs the user out.
<cypha> anyone on a lenovo?
<edbian> volkov_: sudo lspci -k     (what drivers / modules are listed under the (realtek) wifi card?
<bazhang> cypha, whats the actual question
<cypha> bazhang: can't get scrolling to work
<cypha> for my trackpad or trackpoint
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, I'm really starting to dislike 11.04
<mastaofdisasta> out of nowhere it is not booting
<mastaofdisasta> it doesn't get further than grub
<mastaofdisasta> it stopped booting out of nowhere
<volkov_> edbian, there is no kenrel modules under realtek but subsystem: Dell Device 9198
<mastaofdisasta> can someone help me get 11.04 to boot?
<cypha> bazhang: i edited xorg.conf, as detailed by a post on ubuntu.com/forum
<cypha> i can't find the post now, but it didn't work
<edbian> volkov_: hang on
<funkyHat> zulax: are you sure the other computer is using dhcp to get its ip address?
<zulax> funkyHat, interfaces has auto eth0;iface eth0 inet dhcp and its connected to a hub from fouter
<edbian> volkov_: sudo modprobe rtl8192CE      or sudo modprobe rtl8176       or sudo modprobe r8192ce_pci   I'm not really sure
<Vidalia> guessing; sudo modprobe rtl8176
<funkyHat> zulax: and the server is connected up exactly the same way?
<zulax> yes, and i had an ip while installing the server
<mastaofdisasta> I don't even know where to start, the recovery mode is not booting either
<h00k> zulax: consider not using a hub, if you can help it :(
<zulax> h00k, i will try but it has always worked for me before
<volkov_> edbian, all 3 not found
<zulax> but this one now
<zulax> it says noipoffers
<bazhang> zulax, you just stated you disabled dhcp
<h00k> zulax: just because hubs aren't very efficient, anyway. Do you have a link-light on?
<zulax> h00k, yes
<zulax> bazhang, should i have enabled dhcp on install?
<cypha> anyone on lenovo that has gotten scrolling working?
<h00k> zulax: okay, so you have layer 1. yeah, enable dhcp on that interface
<bazhang> zulax, you are still crossposting, please don't
<zulax> ok
<edbian> volkov_: :/
<edbian> volkov_: i have to research
<volkov_> edbian, what do you think about installing another version of ubuntu not the netbook one
<edbian> volkov_: worth a shot
<zulax> h00k, if i still want my router to server as the dhcp server, i souldnt install dhcp on the ubuntu server, correct?
<h00k> zulax: you want to have your server not serving dhcp, correct. You do want that network interface to be *using* dhcp to pick up an address
<zulax> h00k, yes
<volkov_> edbian, thanks for your time, i'll try
<h00k> zulax: just for kicks, throw a different device on that network cable, see if it picks up DHCP
<edbian> volkov_: researching...
<mastaofdisasta> so, my laptop has been working fine with ubuntu / windows 7 dual boot.  now out of nowhere linux stopped booting.  I get as far as grub.  I push enter to choose linux as the OS.  then I get a blinking cursor but it stays there
<mickeythemeow> on ubuntu 11.04 once you select "ubuntu classic" does it stay that way every time you log in ?
<d1g1ta1> Can anyone recommend a faster alternative to dd that will copy entire ext3 & ntfs partitions including deleted files and whitespace?
<edbian> volkov_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686476
<volkov_> edbian, i'll see
<mastaofdisasta> it's sad to see that my windows 7 is booting up normally and that's what i'm using to get on this irc channel
<maheanuu> Is there a IRC chat for Ubuntu Skype?
<xangua> maheanuu: skype has  forums
<maheanuu> On IRC
<mickeythemeow> why my ui change to from black color to grey color suddenly ?
<Polah> Good morning
<propman> washed out penguins
<dddbmt> Hi guys, I'm trying to search through all files in a directory in order to see if any of them contains a specific string. I've tried "grep <string> /path/*" but no luck.
<xangua> maheanuu: ask on skype forum¿
<hexacode> hey you guys...something wierd just happened...i walked up to my laptop (ubuntu 10.04 lts) and i just clicked on one of my open terminals and then the gnome panel just changed into what i can best describe as something resembling a windows 98 panel...wtf is that about?
<xangua> !language | hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hexacode> ok
<Jim455R> guys anyone in here can help me ?
<xangua> hexacode: opened already Appearence setting¿
<xangua> settings*
<Bonz> wow lots of people
<hexacode> xangua i havent but ill look
<Bonz> anyone have any hints as to why the ubuntu distupgrade does not work within the update manager
<xangua> Jim455R: if you don't describe your problem, no one can
<mastaofdisasta> so, my laptop has been working fine with ubuntu / windows 7 dual boot.  now out of nowhere linux stopped booting.  I get as far as grub.  I push enter to choose linux as the OS.  then I get a blinking cursor but it stays there
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Is there a better app then cheese to capture from my webcam? Cheese is not capturing from my cam properly. IT records like 1 frame then craps out
<hexacode> xangua it was the clearlooks theme that i saw...but how on earth does it just switch to that when i click on a terminal?  i wonder if someones in my computer
<dddbmt> Jim455R: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Jim455R> in the ubuntu network proxy preferences
<Polah> dddbmt: find -name "*<string>*"
<Jim455R> ignored hosts
<Jim455R> i don't understand how it works
<dddbmt> Polah, that'll just search for the string in filename? I want to search inside file.
<Jim455R> why localhost is added to ignore lst?
<Jim455R> how can i add an ip with a port there
<Jim455R> if i want for e.g to ignore a specific dns server with port 53
<Jim455R> how do i type it there?
<Polah> dddbmt: Oh, I see. Someone else could probably help you better then.
<_aaron_> how to restart a service via terminal
<zykotick9> Bonz, do you know what distupgrade is?  It doesn't upgrade you to a new release.  What isn't working?  UpdateManager does a dist-upgrade by default when run.
<dddbmt> Polah, I'll try ask in #debian. Thanks for your time though!
<zykotick9> _aaron_, "sudo service FOO restart/start/stop"
<_aaron_> zykotick9, thanks will try
<kiichiro> hey I have a very old flash drive that doesn't even get recognized until hours if that until ubuntu will recognize it, I believe it to be usb 1.0 is there any way to make it automount faster or for me to go into terminal and tell it to look for usb 1.0 since I believe it only looks for 2.0+
<Bonz> zykotick9: it pops up a window at top saying 10.10 is available which i select and pops up another window with an update button, but on selecting update it closes window and reverts back to previous dialogue doing nudduh
<Beav3r> I am having a problem with getting a ndiswapper-installed pci wireless adapter to work. In nm-list it's showing up correctly after installing ndiswapper now but in the windicator the wifi isn't showing up. It's a linksys WDM300n
<zykotick9> Bonz, ok that i can't assist you with.  It was a terminology problem however, that is NOT a dist-upgrade.
<Bonz> i have done upgrades in the past when i was using debian potato, woody, sid, etc but do not want to trash the system by not doing it the ubuntu way
<zykotick9> dddbmt, "grep -R <STRING> /path"
<zykotick9> Bonz, FYI debian updates go much better then ubuntu ones.  Best of luck, I never recommend people upgrade Ubuntus - fresh install is usually easier.
<dddbmt> zykotick9, I got it going with "grep <string> /path". thanks though!
<zykotick9> dddbmt, you need -R or -r for recursive
<Bonz> zykotick9: so they gui thing was informational value only with no dist-upgrade support available i am guessing
<dddbmt> zykotick9, yup. But I only needed to search in one dir. no sub-dirs.
<zykotick9> Bonz, dist-upgrade means "install new packages" not "update to new version of ubuntu"
<kiichiro> hey I have a very old flash drive that doesn't even get recognized until hours if that until ubuntu will recognize it, I believe it to be usb 1.0 is there any way to make it automount faster or for me to go into terminal and tell it to look for usb 1.0, I think I have to disable ehci or echi or something like that?
<Bonz> i take your point with the fresh installs but this is a dual boot thing which was messed up by the other clueless person who installed it for me
<Polah> Bonz: You have update manager installed right? You can run "do-release-upgrade" at the command line to upgrade your distribution, use sudo of course
<zykotick9> Bonz, see Polah's comment above +1
<Beav3r> I am having a problem with getting a ndiswapper-installed pci wireless adapter to work. In nm-list it's showing up correctly after installing ndiswapper now but in the windicator the wifi isn't showing up. It's a linksys WDM300n. Anyone have any ideas?
<Bonz> cool that seems to be working
<[THC]AcidRain> does anyone know anything better for linux than ventrilo server? the 8 slot limit even in an open source environment is rediculous. any ideas? i tried teamspeak with ubuntu and rly didnt like it
<Bonz> trying to upgrade so i get a newer version or irc client with less insects
<Polah> AcidRain: Mumble. Cross platform and open source.
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: Mumble is the usual server for that sort of thing.
<Polah> AcidRain: Just to avoid confusion, the actual server program for Mumble is called Murmur.
<kiichiro> guessing no one has anything for my proble,?
<NCS_One> anyone using FF 3.6.18 give me some help?
<[THC]AcidRain> rww, but is there a native mumble client for windows?
<Polah> kiichiro: Are you sure the USB drive is functioning correctly, i.e. tested it on another computer?
<Polah> !ask | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[THC]AcidRain> i would like to setup a universal environment
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: yes
<Polah> AcidRain: Yes. Mumble is available for all OSes.
<kiichiro> yeah on a xp environment is loads right up, but on ubuntu it takes hours, sometimes it just doesn't load at all
<rww> No it isn't. Certainly the popular ones, though :)
<[THC]AcidRain> Polah, sounds great
<Bonz> kiichiro: i used to have that problem so i just mounted the thing manually in /etc/fstab
<kiichiro> how do I manually mount?
<edbian> kiichiro: sudo mount /path/to/device /path/to/folder/
<NCS_One> I on ubuntu 10.4 with FF 3.6.18 and when I do to this web page the FF and ubuntu get very slow, is it only me?  http://www.printinottawa.com/business_card_printing.php
<[THC]AcidRain> kiichiro, mount
<Polah> AcidRain: It has a fairly simple chat box built in as well, that doesn't require opening an additional window like in Ventrilo. I suggest you read up on Mumble user/group permissions though.
<NCS_One> I mean I go
<Gunz4MiPPle> is there a limt on how many indicators will auto start
<Gunz4MiPPle> limit
<kiichiro> fstab as in text document correct
<[THC]AcidRain> Polah, im actually on it now. but first im going to test something i found ')
<Polah> rww: Fair point (:
<kiichiro> edbian,  could you give me an example? like my flashdrive is named KINGSTON and is /media/Kingston
<Bonz> kiichiro: there was a good howto for mounting usb stuff by uuid on the net sumwhere but no ideas on the url sorry
<Polah> Gunz4MiPPLE: Indicators for what?
<Gunz4MiPPle> the indicator area
<kiichiro> well I'm in the fstab if you know what to do from there?
<Gunz4MiPPle> i think I remember there being a limit on how many indicators will autostart on a new session
<Jim455R> how to stop multicast in ubuntu network?
<Gunz4MiPPle> it might just be a problem with where the app is trying to put an autostart
<Polah> Gunz4MiPPle: On your panels? I guess you could display as many as you could fit, although if you have a lot then there may be some issues or longer load times with them
<Gunz4MiPPle> Polah: i am thinking its built into dconf or gconf, a limit
<Gunz4MiPPle> cause sometimes i have to manually start some indicators
<W4R|Justus> morning
<edbian> Who just asked me a question about mounting?
<kiichiro> me
<Bonz> kiichiro: #/dev/sdb1      /flash  vfat user,noauto,exec   0       0
<Bonz> but as you see i no longer use it
<edbian> kiichiro: If it's at /media/Kingston it's already mounted
<kiichiro> as I've said, it does the automount very slow and has to redo it upon startup every time
<paijem-cantik> hello, anyone here experienced with phpmyadmin setup on nginx
<paijem-cantik> ??
<merchus_> se lee?
<bazhang> paijem-cantik, on debian?
<paijem-cantik> debian or ubuntu .. i think not to much differences
<kiichiro> is there a specific way I'm supposed to edit fstab?
<bazhang> paijem-cantik, you're using debian
<kiichiro> I clicked and won't let me save it
<TheEvilPhoenix> paijem-cantik:  there's an nginx channel: #nginx
<usr13> kiichiro: You have to use sudo
<zykotick9> kiichiro, are you using sudo / gksudo to open the file?
<TheEvilPhoenix> kiichiro:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<usr13> kiichiro: or gksudo
<Polah> kiichiro: You need to do it using sudo. If you're using gedit then use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kiichiro> thanks guys
<kiichiro> okay thanks lol, sorry really still new to linux ig
<TheEvilPhoenix> paijem-cantik:  you'll need to set up PHP correctly with nginx
<paijem-cantik> bazhang: some time ...
<TheEvilPhoenix> paijem-cantik:  then it should work.
<TheEvilPhoenix> paijem-cantik:  support for that is in #nginx, btw.
<bazhang> paijem-cantik, you're crossposting in #debian , your using debian, dont ask for debian support here
<paijem-cantik> TheEvilPhoenix: yeah, i have setup it correctly i think.. test phpinfo works normally
<paijem-cantik> bazhang: i'm using ubuntu natty
<paijem-cantik> bazhang: now using ubuntu natty
<volkov_> emerald doesnt work
<usr13> paijem-cantik: Then why are you crossposting to #debian?
<bazhang> volkov_, its not maintained nor supported
<TheEvilPhoenix> !emerald | volkov_
<ubottu> volkov_: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<TheEvilPhoenix> damn it, stupid lag
<noneabove1182> hey guys, ive got ubuntu 11.04 running in a virtual box, and i ran accelerated graphics to get unity working, but now everything is really choppy, has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it ?
<paijem-cantik> usr13: i hope, somebody there can help me too :)
<noneabove1182> *accelerated 3d graphics
<aboys72> #
<paijem-cantik> usr13: i think not much differences between them for phpmyadmin configuration
<rww> paijem-cantik: If you're using Ubuntu, don't post in #debian, it's rude. If you're using Debian, don't post in here, it's rude.
<shl> good
<noneabove1182> let me know if you can help me even if not immediately
<paijem-cantik> rww: okey, thanks for the advices
<noneabove1182> hey edbian maybe you can help me :P
<paijem-cantik> rww: okey, i will try to #nginx .. maybe some help on there
<edbian> noneabove1182: what's up
<noneabove1182> im running virtual box
<kiichiro> is there a way to use xkill without terminal? terminal kinda froze
<noneabove1182> edbian but with 3d graphics the screen isnt refreshing properly
<edbian> noneabove1182: I have no idea :(
<bazhang> kiichiro, alt f2
<edbian> noneabove1182: 3d graphics is something new in virtualbox
<noneabove1182> edbian ah well :P
<edbian> noneabove1182: good luck friend
<Jim455R> anyone knows how to disable ubuntu mutlicast ??
<kiichiro> thank you bazhang
<Beav3r> Anyone have an idea why wifi isn't showing up in the network drop-down menu if I have PCI adapter installed?
<noneabove1182> edbian thanks haha
<edbian> Beav3r: What card do you have?
<Beav3r> It's a linksys WDM300N, drivers installed with ndiswrapper
<usr13> Beav3r: lspci |grep -i wireless  #show us what it says
<Jokn> Jim455R: why disable multicast?
<Jim455R> i don't use it
<Kaapa> hey there. Trying to create a PXEServer to install ubuntu but having some difficulties with dhcp server
<Beav3r> Nothing for wireless. It shows up as a network controller subsistem: Linksys Device
<Jokn> I don't know about desktop version, but you should be able to do it through ifconfig
<Kaapa> trying to run dhcpserver in the host, but the host itself is getting a ip
<usr13> Kaapa: Where is the DHCP server?
<KM0201> Beav3r: that's all it says?.. does lspci identify it?
<usr13> Kaapa: YOu need to trun OFF the dhcp server on your router.
<Kaapa> usr13: on the same box
<Kaapa> well, I need the dhcp server in the router
<Kaapa> else I won't  be able to do a net install
<usr13> Kaapa: The host should have a static IP.  (You can't have two dhcp servers running on the same LAN).
<Kaapa> I'm trying to run the dhcp server on eth0 only
<usr13> Kaapa: So turn off the dhcp server on the router and let the dhcp server on the PC take over.
<Kaapa> the router is wireless
<Beav3r> KM0201: When I just do lspci it shows Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Beav3r> So I must have screwed up somewhere.
<KM0201> Beav3r: i believe that needs the STA driver
<Kaapa> usr13: can't this be done without removing dhcp form the rourter?
<Kaapa> the router is wireless, and I'm trying to use nat with a phisical cable
<Beav3r> Okay, now I'm carpet burning to this thing so how should I go about getting that?
<KM0201> Beav3r: yup, the STA driver..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing STA drivers
<Nubi1Kenobi> need some help with finding a path to a network drive in terminal mode
<Beav3r> Okay. So I should probably clear the blacklist it had me set up when I installed ndiswrapper, then?
<KM0201> Beav3r: afffirmative
<usr13> Kaapa: It will be much easier if you just turn off the dhcp server on the router and let the dhcp server on the PC take over.
<noneabove1182> hey guys ive got a problem of my screen not refreshing properly (kinda choppy and only when i do an action) when im running ubuntu 11.04 in a virtualbox with 3D accelerated graphics and unity, any one able to help ?
<Beav3r> Alright. I'll give that a try.
<Kaapa> usr13: the dhcp in the router is over the wireless connection. Over the wired connection is working ok
<Raisor> anyone know where I can find linux raid drivers that work with ubuntu 64 and the EVGA X58 FTW3 motherboard?
<Kaapa> but for some reason, when I do the wired connection, the computer that's acting as a bridge is losing access to the internet
<usr13> Kaapa: Are they intergrated?  Or not?
<usr13> Kaapa: What router do you have?
<Kaapa> usr13: I'm trying to install ubuntu in a laptop that doesn't have an optical drive and usb boot doesn't work
<Kaapa> usr13: so I'm trying to use another laptop to act as a pxeserver and use net install
<usr13> Kaapa: What subnet do you have on the Wireless?  What subnet do you have on the wired network?
<Kaapa> wireless: 192.168.1.X; wired, I'm chosing 192.168.0.X
<Chilaquiles> I created a DVD to be able to be played on my DVD player using DeVeDe but when I insterted it into my DVD player it says it's not able to play because it's not made for this region, Does anybody know how can I change this?
<usr13> Kaapa: What do you mean, you are choosing?
<Kaapa> usr13: I'm configuring /etc/dhcpcd for those values and assiging that class to eth1
<_aaron_> I need help with my dhcpd.conf
<cuneyt> hi
<cuneyt> how can i install mysql devel library on ubuntu via apt-get?
<Jokn> cuneyt: search for the package using apt-cache search <package>
<dreamy_> hi, ive lost hyperZ from ubuntu version 10.04 and up.. anyone knows what i can do?
<Jokn> cuneyt: once you find the package just do sudo apt-get install <package>
<ArseneRei> Does firefox follow an gtkrc or Xdefaults? I recently upgraded to natty and I suddenly the colors seem to follow my terminal's background color.
<_aaron_> I need help with my dhcpd.conf
<kwixson> How do I move my /home directory to another disk?
<traskers> Can anyone recommend a good font that can be used for creating small icons such as a speaker, headphones, etc. to be used in a conky setup?
<rypervenche> traskers: Ask SIFTU in #filmsbykris, he has a nice one.
<zykotick9> kwixson, COPY your current /home to the other drive, then specify a /home mount in fstab.  Once it's tested working you could remove the origional /home/* BE SURE TO UMOUNT THE NEW HOME FIRST!
<kwixson> zykotick9: Thx. Might have more questions.
<Jim455R> GUYS !!
<Jim455R> i want a network status on the panel
<Jim455R> that shows the speed in real time
<Jim455R> up/down speed
<dreamy_> why arent there any games at the games section on ubuntu 10.10 software center?
<Beav3r> KM0201: I installed the packages as instructed from that page (dkms and bcmwl, fakeroot and patch weren't on the CD) but the STA does not show up in the additional drivers program. Do I need to locate those missing packets elsewhere or are they not needed for 11.04?
<KM0201> Beav3r: hmm, did you try restarting?
<scorchgeek> dreamy_: that's unusual, I've never had missing items
<Beav3r> It's booting now, I wasn't sure if it would help or not since the doc didn't mention it.
<scorchgeek> dreamy_: try running sudo apt-get update
<dreamy_> ok
<KM0201> Beav3r: actually....   Note: A computer restart may be required before using the wifi card.
<Beav3r> Yeah, but I thought that was after activating the STA driver.
<KM0201> ah, thats true.
<Chilaquiles> I created a DVD to be able to be played on my DVD player using DeVeDe but when I insterted it into my DVD player it says it's not able to play because it's not made for this region, Does anybody know how can I change this?
<Jim455R> HELP ME!
<KM0201> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scorchgeek> Jim455R: well, we don't know what your problem is
<Jim455R> i want somethign that shows the speed of the LAN
<Jim455R> in the panel
<KM0201> Jim455R: in the panel?.. hm.
<scorchgeek> Jim455R: in GNOME?
<Jim455R> yea gnome
<KM0201> onlyt hing i know fo is Top, but it's command line
<Jim455R> i want lik windows in the taskbar you see an icon with numbers in it
<Jim455R> showsing the network speed in realtime
<scorchgeek> you don't see numbers usually...?
<bazhang> Jim455R, why not use conky instead
<Tech-1> or gkrellm
<zykotick9> Chilaquiles, from what I'm reading looks like you can choose NTSC or PAL in devede, which did you choose, and are you in the US?
<Jim455R> bazhang yeah very nice
<Jim455R> bazhang i want it in the panel
<Jim455R> at the top or bottom
<Jim455R> you are closing to what i want
<Chilaquiles> zykotick9: I'm in Mexico, and I chose PAL
<Tech-1> gkrellm = http://imagebin.org/168046
<scorchgeek> Jim455R: try the package "netspeed"
<Chilaquiles> zykotick9: it's that the problem?
<scorchgeek> Jim455R: then run sudo killall gnome-panel, and you can right-click on the panel and add it
<scorchgeek> looks exactly like what you're asking for
<zykotick9> Chilaquiles, PAL is typically Europe, but I'm not 100% what Mexico uses, my guess would be NTSC though
<bazhang> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-display-network-upload-download.html Jim455R
<kwixson> zykotick9: Okay, I've copied everything to the new disk (the /home directory that is)
<zykotick9> kwixson, do you see /home in the new location or the contents of /home (ie the user names)
<User809> any ubuntu tablets available?
<Jim455R> yes scorchgeek .. damn good one
<Jim455R> thank you very very much
<AnonSpy> friends a good vpn for backtrack 5
<_aaron_> zykotick9, it doesn't matter if he chooses ntsc or pal he need to change the region of the disc to region 0
<Chilaquiles> zykotick9: I think it's NTSC, like this map says right? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PAL-NTSC-SECAM.svg
<rww> AnonSpy: Backtrack Linux is not supported here. Ask #backtrack-linux.
<bazhang> AnonSpy, try the bt channel, its not supported here
<Chilaquiles> zykotick9: or what do you think?
<zykotick9> Chilaquiles, perhaps _aaron_ has more info?  But i'd try with NTSC and see if that works.  Best of luck.
<kwixson> zykotick9: Check that. I thought I had copied everything, but didn't
<User809> i know smartQ r7 has a ubuntu e-reader that's as close as i found to a tablet :(
<User809> ^v7
<Chilaquiles> _aaron_: how can I change that to region 0?
<bazhang> User809, thats really out of scope for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kwixson> How do you copy everything properly. I assume there's more to it than dragging and dropping.
<User809> k
<scorchgeek> kwixson: copy what properly?
<bazhang> !home > kwixson
<ubottu> kwixson, please see my private message
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, is it an iso of a dvd or a video file that you are converting
<Chilaquiles> iso of a DVD
<d1g1ta1> one of my users deleted his hard drive partition... is there a utility that let's me put it back without reloading all his software?
<zykotick9> kwixson, you need to be sure you copy with permission intact.  "sudo cp -ra /home/* /NEWLOCATION/" should work.
<scorchgeek> funny you ask, someone asked about unformatting a partition earlier today...I don't know of one off-hand
<Chilaquiles> sorry
<jef91> I have a display manager compiled and installed, but it didn't add itself to the list of display managers by default like most do (EG, LXDM and GDM). How can I tell the system to find and use this new display manager at startup? Right now I have to manually run "sudo elsa start" from the tty
<scorchgeek> d1g1ta1: I think there's a way to recover data from such an area, but it's probably not worth the effort unless there's no backup
<scorchgeek> I also don't know anything about it:)
<lemons> I'm on 11.04 and today ubuntu has been randomly lagging after I'm gone for a few hours and come back. Programs seem to run fine, but my mouse is extremely laggy. No processes are using a lot of CPU or memory though so I don't understand whats wrong. Why is it doing this, and is there anyway to fix it without restarting my computer?
<Chilaquiles> _aaron_: I have an avi file, and I'm using DeVeDe to convert that avi file into a ISO then I want to burn that to be able to play in my DVD player
<scorchgeek> lemons: try logging out and logging back in again, or do you want to avoid that too?
<zykotick9> kwixson, be sure to see that link that bazhang sent you!  It's pure gold for what you are doing.
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, one second please
<lemons> scorchgeek: i dont mind doing that, but it didn't fix it when this first happened earlier today
<scorchgeek> you might also check your mouse batteries if you have a wireless mouse, that can cause a lot of lag
<lemons> I'm using a wired logitech G500
<urlin2u> d1g1ta1, this is a option, been known to find the deleted partitioning, if not written over and generally messed with. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<scorchgeek> lemons: well, no more ideas then, sorry
<lemons> is it possible that the G15 daemon for my keyboard would be causing it? its the only thing new i've installed, and i think i installed it today
<Chilaquiles> _aaron_: ok
<ChrisRJersey> that's strange it says I can't comment in this channel...
<ChrisRJersey> ah, nevermind then
<scorchgeek> lemons: seems plausible, they both have something to do with input devices at least
<bazhang> ChrisRJersey, what says that
<lemons> they're both wired though which is weird. i guess i'll uninstall it then reboot and see if it happens again
<Jim455R> bazhang thanks for you help
<propman> !home > propman
<ubottu> propman, please see my private message
<jimubao> is there a good link of how to set up samba?
<jimubao> basically i wanna shared once of my harddrive from my ubuntu to the network
<bazhang> !samba > jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao, please see my private message
<ChrisRJersey> bazhang, the nihongo channel, i miss-commented in this one
<ChrisRJersey> they're right under each other on my list
<ChrisRJersey> I don't suppose you know why this might be happening?
<Veku> hello..
<Veku> I'm having problem installing Flash player on Ubuntu..anyone have any idea?
<kwixson> Thanks all. I'll try to parse the instructions in that link and see if I can make it work.
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, what version of devede are you using
<scorchgeek> Veku: what exactly is going wrong?
<ubuntu> hello
<Veku> scorchgeek: well I go to their website..select which version I need..and that's it..nothing happenes..
<Chilaquiles> _aaron_: 3.16.9 I guess It's the last one since I just downloaded and installed
<ubuntu> i'm a new usr
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, ok one more second
<ubuntu> which the platform is linux
<Veku> I started to think thres something wrong with the OS installation or something
<bazhang> ubuntu, pardon?
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: and do you have a question for us?
<ubuntu> and i want to get some help about these
<ubuntu> yes
<bazhang> Veku, install from the package manager
<scorchgeek> Veku: try installing the package flashplugin-installer through the package manager
<bazhang> ubuntu, whats the exact question
<ubuntu> i find i can't install some softwares
<bazhang> ubuntu, what software
<ubuntu> for example, linuxqq_v1-1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb
<scorchgeek> so, what do you do and what error do you get?
<Veku> hmm..
<Veku> yeah..I think I konw what your talking aobut..
<scorchgeek> Veku: what?
<urlin2u> Veku, have you ruen a update?
<urlin2u> run
<Veku> when i use the web browser..a window pops up saying i should install flush plug-ins
<ubuntu> because  it shows that  "could not open **  ,Archive type not supported
<Veku> but when I click to install..it says it cant find the package or something
<Veku> so I went to the website
<scorchgeek> Veku: try running the command "sudo apt-get update"
<Veku> oh
<Veku> and thats it?
<Polah> Veku: Open up a terminal (ctrl+alt+T) and type this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer and then enter your password and press y when prompted to install.
<scorchgeek> Veku: what Polah said, that's the other part :)
<bazhang> Veku, dont install from the website; please listen, and install from the package manager
<Veku> okk
<merlot> Hello, I have c++ program that I would like to put in a .deb package and make available for people. I'm not familiar with the build scripts anyone with a url?
<scorchgeek> ubuntu: sounds like that package might be corrupt, you might try downloading it again
<Veku> sounds good..so do I have to do the same thing for Google Chrome then?
<bazhang> !compile > merlot
<ubottu> merlot, please see my private message
<bazhang> !packaging > merlot
<scorchgeek> Veku: I think it may be automatically installed in Google Chrome
<Flannel> merlot: #ubuntu-packaging probably has plenty of info
<scorchgeek> at least that's what I'm told when I go to their site
<merlot> great thanks guys!
<Veku> yeah..thats wht i thought..so I wanted to dl Chrome..
<Veku> but it wouldn't install afterward!
<bazhang> Veku, they add repos, go to their site
<Veku> says somekind of error
<ubuntu> but i download it again
<scorchgeek> Veku: what error
<bazhang> Veku, you need to update your package list: sudo apt-get update
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, try changing it to NTSC it might just change the region to 0 which is universal. the only other info i can give you is to check out doom9.net
<Veku> something...<= some numbers...
<scorchgeek> Veku: please paste the exact error, it's hard to tell what the problem is otherwise
<ubuntu> and i get the same software  in different place
<Veku> oh..ok
<Chilaquiles> it's that better? or I can change the region to 0 with doom9?
<ubuntu> and i try to install it
<bazhang> ubuntu, you want to use qq?
<ubuntu> but i give me a wrong
<ubuntu> yes
<bazhang> ubuntu, empathy can handle qq
<Veku> Im currently using mirc client on windows..what irc client is good for Linux..and how should I install them?
<Chilaquiles> _aaron_:  it's that better? or I can change the region to 0 with doom9?
<scorchgeek> Veku: I personally like irssi, but there are tons
<theadmin> Veku: Ubuntu comes with XChat
<theadmin> Veku: irssi is a great one, too
<bazhang> Veku, from the package manager, as all else
<Veku> ok
<bazhang> theadmin, you mean empathy as default
<Veku> so where do I find the package manager? settings menue?
<scorchgeek> system --> applications --> synaptic package manager on gnome
<_aaron_> Chilaquiles, doom9.net is a website with tools for video editing  but i would try NTSC
<theadmin> bazhang: I think Ubuntu used to come with XChat at some point
<Veku> so I have to run the command..and then use the update package?
<scorchgeek> Veku: you can install flash just from the command lin
<Veku> oh
<Veku> so I dont need to use the package manager?
<scorchgeek> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<scorchgeek> the package manager is good for browsing packages you don't know the name of
<Veku> oh
<scorchgeek> if you do know the name you can install it through the manager, but it's usually faster not to
<Veku> got it..
<scorchgeek> erm
<scorchgeek> I wrote the command wrong
<Veku> so the irssi is already in the package manager?
<Veku> or I need to d/l that?
<scorchgeek> that should have been sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<scorchgeek> irssi is there, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Veku> oh
<scorchgeek> but run the update one before anything else, since you're having trouble your package database might be out of date
<wildbat1> any tools to edit/mount WIM file under linux??
<Veku> ok so I'll write down all these commands and log off windows and...yeah.. :D
<Chilaquiles> I always have problems with the USB not recognizing them, sometimer I have to restart the computer with the USB stick plugged in, otherwise it doesn't recognize them right away. Is there any fix for this?
<scorchgeek> Chilaquiles: the USB not recognizing the USB sticks?
<scorchgeek> er, the computer not recognizing the USB sticks?
<Chilaquiles> scorchgeek: sorry, Ubuntu doesn't recognize the USB sticks
<Anom01y> hi, for some reason I have a webserver running on my Ubuntu machine, but I don't know which program is running it..
<scorchgeek> Anom01y: chances are it's apache, that's the usual webserver (though I'm not sure why you have that going on)
<rww> Anom01y: "sudo netstat -lnp --inet", look for local addresses ending in :80
<Anom01y> when I go to this website      http://localhost:80  it pulls up a page saying "it works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added yet."
<Anom01y> scorchgeek, I did install it but didn';t think it would be running
<Jokn> Anom01y: kill the server
<ubuntu__> is this the best place to ask tech support-ish questions?
<rww> Anom01y: why not?
<Jokn> unless you're using it for something lol
<bazhang> wildbat1, whats a WIM file
<scorchgeek> Anom01y: oh, well usually if you install it it starts running, why did you install it if you didn't want it running
<Anom01y> ok thaanks
<Anom01y> well not yet
<Jokn> oh just stop the service then sudo server apache2 stop
<Jokn> service*
<Anom01y> is there any special program that identifies any servers on your computer that are running ?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, ubuntu support, tech-ish stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flannel> Anom01y: It sounds like apache.
<scorchgeek> Anom01y: did you run that netstat command earlier?
<benzoic_acid> bazhang: thanks
<Flannel> Anom01y: but `service --list-all` will list everything (including things installed by default which should be running)
<Flannel> Anom01y: Er, sorry, service --status-all
<dinkyd00> when I press ctrl-alyt-[1-6] I get the terminal login  but the resolution seems to be off, I only see characters after the first few -- any ideas?? much thanks
<scorchgeek> dinkyd00: what do you mean by 'only seeing characters after the first few'?
<dinkyd00> scorchgeek: it seems like the resolution is set higher than the monitor is set for -- it is a 16:9 widescreen
<Internetinator> how do you pronounce ubuntu
<dinkyd00> if that makes sense
<alazare619_> can someone help me make sense of this
<alazare619_> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-shares-plugin#setup-samba
<JimmyNeutron> you - bun (as in your bottom) 2
<tensorpudding> Internetinator: uu-BUNN-too
<scorchgeek> dinkyd00: usually the screen in those terminals is somewhat distorted on widescreens in my experience
<scorchgeek> if that's what you mean?
<dinkyd00> scorchgeek: that's what I was thinking .. that doesn't make it ok tho. =( any work arounds or things I can do to make this less unpleasant?
<Jim455R> bazhang thanks man for the link. it worked perfectly
<Jim455R> really appericate your help
<bazhang> Jim455R, welcome
<Jim455R> i asked here for days
<scorchgeek> dinkyd00: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257791
<Jim455R> this is very amazing and simple way to give me the infos about the lan speed
<dinkyd00> scorchgeek: thanks .. I'll give it a shot
<dinkyd00> I gotta run -- KEEP UBUNTU K00L!!
<Singham> Hi...I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and then installed the video drive from the "Additional Drivre's" options.After installation it asked me to restart.and when I restarted the laptop,It started in text mode.What might be the prob ?
<Singham> bazhang : Can you please help me ?
<arooni-mobile> 1) running 11.04 on my t420; unity becomes unresponsive several times per day.  to solve; i go into a different tty; and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ;; is there a better solution?  2) is there a way to get ubuntu to stop prompting me to enter my login password after i've logged in (something about a keyring)
<scorchgeek> Singham: when you boot into recovery mode there's an option to restore the X server configuration or drivers or something. You might try that.
<scorchgeek> arooni-mobile: well, this isn't a way to make it stop hanging, but pressing ctrl-alt-sysrq (printscreen key)-K kills the X server and deals with that a little bit faster :)
<installubuntu> I'm trying to install lubuntu on Toshiba satellite a50 series and its always crash when it portitioned the hd please help
<arooni-mobile> so its control + alt + printscreen  + the letter k ?
<theadmin> scorchgeek: No need for Ctrl
<theadmin> arooni-mobile: It's Right Alt+PrtSc+K
<installubuntu> anyone ?
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: that is an optimus enabled laptop right?
<arooni-mobile> scorchgeek, is this a known problem with laptops?
<Singham> <scorchgeek> : Where I am unable to get it
<scorchgeek> theadmin: I thought sometimes the alt gets captured by the screenshot taking thing? I dunno, I usually add it just to make sure
<arooni-mobile> SIFTU, it can be; mine isnt.  its running the intel integrated graphics.  when i bought it; it seemed as though nvidia would  never support optimus on linux
<Singham> <scorchgeek> : It opens just like terminal
<scorchgeek> Singham: in your GRUB menu when you boot up, there's a recovery mode option
<scorchgeek> sorry I wasn't very clear on that
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: yeah I had hard hangs on my Dell XPS until I moved to kernel 3.0.. about once a day
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: and the intel is about 3 times faster on 3.0 according to glxgears
<arooni-mobile> SIFTU, so is that kernel coming in the next ubuntu release?
<scorchgeek> Singham: if you don't see the boot menu automatically, press escape right before ubuntu starts loading
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: not sure.. I dont run ubuntu sorry
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: but I'm sure you could find it in a PPA
<arooni-mobile> SIFTU, yeah i just get scared when changing kernel out of step with release
<theadmin> arooni-mobile: From what I know the next release, 11.10, still comes with 2.6.x
<arooni-mobile> sad day for me
<arooni-mobile> maybe unity will be more stable... maybe.
<SIFTU> arooni-mobile: those 2nd gen intels with the nvidia GPU (optimus) were a real problem for me in 6.38 and 39
<Singham> <scorchgeek> : Ok what next ?
<scorchgeek> Singham: you should have a menu
<scorchgeek> and unless it's changed since I last saw it there's an option to repair the graphics driver or something? sorry I don't know exactly
<Singham> <scorchgeek> : Wait
<installubuntu> partioning here need help
<Singham> scorchgeek : What to select in that menu ?
<scorchgeek> Singham: hmm, is there not something about graphics?
<Singham> <scorchgeek> : failsafeX option ?
<scorchgeek> well that will load the system, at which point you could try to fix the drivers
<scorchgeek> it wasn't what I was thinking of, but I guess I misremembered, or else the option I was thinking of has been removed
<scorchgeek> you might try booting failsafe X and reinstalling the drivers
<scorchgeek> unfortunately I have to go, so good luck
<intelinside2020> How to configure USB Modem in ubuntu 10.04
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: make/model of the modem?
<ccmonster> hey guys, when I managed my media mounts in pysdm, it seems that root gets r/w perms
<intelinside2020> HeGuru: Tata Photon Plus
<ccmonster> i want to set it so I have rw perms, but i have to run pysdm under root, so not sure the best way to do this
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: well its rebranded as tata photon, can you give the USB ID of the modem? run lsusb on the shell to find that
<intelinside2020> HeGuru: iam in windows as i use that modem to connect internet so how to see that in fo in windows
<gugugaga> i got 2 tv tuner how to select the one i like on tvtime ?
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: Start device manager (right click my computer and properties then hardware) find the modem, right click->properties, then go to device information
<_aaron_> help setting up dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: look into dnsmasq
<_aaron_> !dnsmasq
<root_> 123
<DonaldKeyz> how do i know if i have 32 bit or 64 bit version?
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: you might also want to check this out: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-set-tata-photon-huawei-ec1261-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<HeGuru> DonaldKeyz: uname -a
<_aaron_> help with dhcpd.config
<DonaldKeyz> thnx
<ActionParsnip> DonaldKeyz: uname -m    u686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<ActionParsnip> i686 sorry
<ccmonster> anyone?
<ccmonster> i cant get tixati to write to a drive, it says it cant create folder. Not sure how to see what user the app is running under
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: what username does it run as normally?
<intelinside2020> HeGuru: that was the link which i refered first
<ccmonster> i assume as me?
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: sorry I just joined
<ccmonster> but when i go into the drive in nautilus and look at the folder properties, it says its under root
<ccmonster> which is odd. because I thought I made the owner as me, so...yea
<SIFTU> ccmonster: you tried the dynamic configuration rules like in http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/screenshots/udev_04.png
<gugugaga> who know anything about tvtime ?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: check, then you can make a group with root and the user in and make it the group owner of the folder. Make a note of the current owners
<ccmonster> is that the suggested method ActionParsnip ?
<ccmonster> SIFTU, i was messing with that.
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, I'm getting an error in my dhcpd.config
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: its one way, i don't think there really is a suggested method. Could ask in #php or similar
<HeGuru> _aaron_: ask/explain your question
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: There will be dnsmasq how tos online
<intelinside2020> HeGuru: V-ME101   HSIA USB Modem
<SIFTU> ccmonster: so its mounted as root but the actual file permissions need to be changed from root to your user?
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: I need the device ID, you should find it in device information, something like: USB\VID_1241&PID_E000\5&1DC3342F&0&2
<_aaron_> HeGuru, it says that my subnet.mask combination is bad
<ccmonster> SIFTU, I guess that's one method
<crking> where should I active my numlock by the help of LightDM?
<ccmonster> When i right click in the folder, it shows owner/user as root:root
<HeGuru> _aaron_: pastebin your file to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<ccmonster> but whne i am in dynamic configuration, I made the owner me.
<ccmonster> if i go back and look at the permissions, it still shows root.
<SIFTU> ccmonster: ok well you can change that easy enough.. what file system is it?
<ccmonster> do i need to unmount then remount?
<SIFTU> ccmonster: no it's probably just the file permissions
<ccmonster> ok, because it says I can't unmount because I am not hte owner.
<ccmonster> little confusing, you could say
<SIFTU> ccmonster: sudo chown <user>:<user> <filename>
<ccmonster> is that the best way?
<SIFTU> ccmonster: try that one 1 file, if it works it's easy to do it for the whole device
<intelinside2020> HeGuru:USB\VID_201E&PID_2009&REV_0000&MI_00
<ccmonster> shouldn't i use the pysdm if possible? I mean, it's suppose to be a great tool, no?
<yaswanth> is it best os for fast internet?
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: what mask have you assigned?
<SIFTU> ccmonster: it depends how it mounts it.. generally root needs to mount filesystems unless it's a fuse filesystem
<crking> if i want to start my system with numlock on and i have GDM i should an script to /Int of GDM if i use kdm something else. how ould i do that with lightdm.????
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: is what?
<ccmonster> a fuse filesystem?
<ubuntu> why the Ubuntu system doesn't support the software which is *.deb
<ccmonster> and it's a ntfs drive
<SIFTU> ccmonster: yeah runs under the user
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, 10.0.0.1  255.0.0.0
<SIFTU> ccmonster: ah ok
<ccmonster> i have a floating drive that I share between my win boot and nix boot
<bazhang> ubuntu, it does.
<bazhang> ubuntu, you wanted to use qq?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: it does, the packages you install are all debs from the install CD or the official repos
<yaswanth> for browsing are downloading purpose
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: yikes, clas A....really?
<ubuntu> but it can't install eve.deb
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: there is no best OS for that, that is a none specific need. Any recent OS will do that
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, i've tried a class C aswell
<ccmonster> SIFTU, it said chown: changing ownership of `Stowaway/': Read-only file system
<ccmonster> when i tried to chown the whole mnt
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sure it can. just double click the file, or run:  sudo dpkg -i filename
<SIFTU> ccmonster: have you got ntfs-3g installed?
<ActionParsnip> SIFTU: its part of the kernel now :)
<ccmonster> not sure
<HeGuru> intelinside2020: its a Haier CE100 modem, follow this post to get it working http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=579&sid=90d9d77f0679aa6290a20b27399f5700
<yaswanth> which is the best browser for this os
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<ccmonster> yes, it is installed SIFTU
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: there is no single outright best browser for any OS
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: there is no single best anyting in life
<crking> no idea?
<ubuntu> the problem is not the permissions
<ubuntu> i give them execute
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: you are using an OS which promotes freedom and choice, yet you ask some strangers in a channel what to think and use...smacks of microsoft don't you tink?
<yaswanth> atleast can you tell which browser you are using
<ubuntu> but the OS  don't support them
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: arora and chromium-browser
<ubuntu> firefox
<ccmonster> ok so ntfs-3g is installed
<ActionParsnip> !browser | yaswanth
<ubottu> yaswanth: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, HeGuru, http://paste.ubuntu.com/666981/
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: take your pick
<theadmin> Okay, this is weird
<SIFTU> ccmonster: I have never used that GUI you are talking about
<theadmin> "Opera (Qt..."? Opera has a Gtk version as well.
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: my dns is scewed right now so I get no web access, will check in a while
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: update the factoid then ;)
<ubuntu> how can i get the picture
<ccmonster> pysdm?
<yaswanth> k nice thank you . . . and can you tell best use this os
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah true, how do I do that again?
<ubuntu> can you tell the way
<intelinside2020> HeGuru: thank u i wil go check and come back :)
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, ddns-update-style none;  default-lease-time 86400; max-lease-time 86400;  subnet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 {    range 10.0.0.1 10.255.255.254; }
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: /msg ubottu !browser is Browsers available for Ubuntu..... etc
<ccmonster> is there a config i can write to have it work on boot?
<yaswanth> hey actionparsnip i am askng you only . . . best use of this os
<SIFTU> ccmonster: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<your-NTFS-partition> /{mnt,...}/<folder>
<bazhang> !manual | yaswanth
<ubottu> yaswanth: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | yaswanth
<ubottu> yaswanth: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> yaswanth, please read those links first
<HeGuru> _aaron_: change 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.0
<ccmonster> whats the /{mnt.....} part
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: its a very flexble OS, it can be whatever you want, from a wireless access point to a file / mail server to a standard desktop for word processing / email PC
<HeGuru> _aaron_: in the line subnet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
<SIFTU> ccmonster: the directory you wish to mount it under
<rww> theadmin: please link me to a GTK-based version of Opera
<ActionParsnip> yaswanth: you use best FAR too much, you need to expand you r horizons on what an OS is and can be
<veku> is scorchgeek gone?!
<veku> ok
<HeGuru> _aaron_: you might want to switch to Class B or C however
<theadmin> rww: I don't know about the official downloads, however, in Pacman's dependencies of Opera there is "gtk2: for gtk integration", soo...
<theadmin> rww: I thought that's official, sorry
<veku> can anyone please tell me how to install Gnome3. I'm new on Linux.
<arooni-mobile> when does 11.10 come out?
<rww> arooni-mobile: October
<theadmin> veku: It's unsupported on Ubuntu.
<theadmin> arooni-mobile: The Ubuntu versioning scheme is year.month
<veku> shoot
<bazhang> veku, its not supported, and will break unity. avoid it
<bazhang> !gnome3 | veku
<ubottu> veku: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<HeGuru> arooni-mobile: in 11.10 11 is 2011 and 10 is Month 10 (October) so 11.10 will be release in October 2011
<ActionParsnip> veku: emphasis on the WILL BREAK bit
<veku> got it
<veku> so I need Fedora then?
<ActionParsnip> veku: if you hang til October you can use Gnome3 there, why is it so critical to use Gnome3
<theadmin> veku: Fedora, Arch, Gentoo... Any more up-to-date distro
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, HeGuru, changed it to class C but now it says to check the syslog
<HeGuru> _aaron_: you also changed your range accordingly? also pastebin any errors from /var/log/syslog
<veku> well cause I was told the desktop environment is more efficient and clean..and intuitive..and what not..
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: makes knowing when releases are EOL too ;)
<theadmin> veku: I wouldn't say so.
<veku> really?!
<ActionParsnip> veku: you could always run a VM and see for yourself
<veku> wouldn't that be slower..
<ActionParsnip> veku: depends on config I guess
<cfedde> most of the time "easier" means "more like something I already know"
<theadmin> veku: Well, I'd say Gnome3 is counter-intuitive
<veku> lol
<veku> ActionParsnip: how do I run VM on ubuntu?
<veku> theadmin: why do you say so?
<theadmin> veku: Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> veku: could always take a partition image, install gnome3 then restore the image if desired
<Axlin|MB> You could also dual-boot, if you wanted to run it natively
<_aaron_> HeGuru, i knew i forgot something i forgot to bind it to the interface so how do i do that agian
<ActionParsnip> veku: virtualbox is simple to use
<veku> cool. how do I get virtualbox?
<HeGuru> _aaron_: edit /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<ActionParsnip> veku: its in the repos
<bkdoor> sup
<veku> might be easier than making partitions..hehe
<veku> ActionParsnip: ah, I'm kinda new to Linux...so ..I don;t really konw where repos at..
<overclucker> veku there are 2 versions available in the repos, virtualbox and virtualbox-ose, wither will do, the later is open source though
<theadmin> !info virtualbox | veku
<ubottu> veku: Package virtualbox does not exist in natty
<theadmin> Oops.
<ActionParsnip> veku: install it like you would any other software
<theadmin> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-guest-additions, virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-dkms, virtualbox-ose-fuse
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 14793 kB, installed size 42956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<theadmin> Wow, virtualbox OSE is out-of-date
<veku> ok
<theadmin> Huh, 4.0.4... They just forgot to rename the package did they
<veku> so I have to d/l it?
<theadmin> veku: apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> veku: yes, use software centre
<HeGuru> veku: you might want to download from virtualbox.org they have ubuntu packages and are up to date
<veku> ok
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: needs sudo, users can't install packages
<veku> oh
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: sudo or su or sudo -i or... Let the users decide ;)
<veku> ok..so I'm on their website..
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: either way, it wasn't part of your command, so the user will get an error
<veku> which one whould I get..i386 or AMD64?
<gugugaga> how to change my internet connection dns ip address and make it permanent ?
<ActionParsnip> veku: you don't need the site, you need the software centre
<veku> my OS is 64 bit
<veku> oh
<veku> how do I get there..
<ActionParsnip> veku: I did say TWICE....
<theadmin> veku: Bah, it's in the applications menu
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, I think it's rather intuitive that a package manager is to be run as root.
<jukebox-zero> So, I guess this might be a little odd. I'm compiling mplayer from source for the second time, doing it this time because I didn't like how the installation done by make install doesn't show up on either aptitude or apt-get, synaptic, etc. This time I'll be using checkinstall. My question is, I could pass something like --pkgversion="1:$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M)-git" to check install, but do I have to? And since aptitude and apt-
<jukebox-zero> get, etc will recognize the package, do I have to worry about it being a candidate for upgrades, or in this case downgrades? Also will aptitude recognize it as satisfying dependancies?
<veku> sorry someone was saying they have updated one on the website thats why..
<ActionParsnip> veku: press Windows key and type: software
<ActionParsnip> veku: the app will show
<ActionParsnip> jukebox-zero: you can use apt-pin to prevent it updating
<theadmin> jukebox-zero: Yes, just make sure it has the same name. It won't downgrade, APT keeps the most up-to-date version.
<veku> well nothing happenes if I press windows key...but if I type software..a software update window pops up!
<gugugaga> who knows how to change my internet connection dns ip address and make it permanent ?
<jukebox-zero> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<theadmin> gugugaga: /etc/resolv.conf.
<gugugaga> that's temporary
<ActionParsnip> veku: or in the applications menus etc you'll find it. You can also run: gksudo software-center
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: Just the same mplayer pkg name or the same version as what's in repos?
<gugugaga> i can't seems to save it and make it permanent
<theadmin> jukebox-zero: Just the name
<urlin2u> gugugaga, I use openDNS and set it static in my router
<gugugaga> each restart will bring in my isp default dns
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: Thanks, cheers.
<theadmin> gugugaga: Do you use NetworkManager?
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: set it in network manager
<veku> ok so the Terminal is telling me 'gksudo' is not installed..
<ActionParsnip> veku: are you using Kubuntu?
<veku> yes
<gugugaga> does it comes with ubuntu or required installation ?
<ActionParsnip> veku: then use:  kdesu software-center
<theadmin> veku: Bah, open a terminal and run this: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: yes its the gui thing you configure your network with
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I don't think KDE editions come with the software center, with it being a Gtk app and all. Or am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: probably easier
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not sure, I've not used KDE in AGES
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Goood :D
<overclucker> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> veku: you can use: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose    as theadmin said, and install in a terminal. Be sure to close software centre
<KM0201> i'd rather install the non-free vbox.. seems to have better usb support
<veku> yes..I'm doind exactly that!
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its just to try gnome3
<veku> almost done.
<KM0201> ohok
<r3m> veku: you can use: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose as theadmin said, and install in a terminal. Be sure to close software centre
<HeGuru> KM0201: there isn't a non-free version anymore, just one oss version with non-free USB support available as installable package
<veku> yeah, I don't think I have a software center though..
<KM0201> HeGuru: hmm, well i just always use the version from vbox.org.. :)
<gugugaga> where is the network manager ?
<r3m> veku: you can use: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose as theadmin said, and install in a terminal. Be sure to close software centre
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: its the little network icon on the panel
<theadmin> r3m: There is no need to repeat twice :D
<gugugaga> the one with up and down arrow key ?
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: yes
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: set the interface to dhcp (address only) and you can specify DNS manually there
<gugugaga> i click on it dsl edit
<veku> oh and also..how do I get Compiz fusion guys?
<ActionParsnip> veku: its already installed
<veku> wha!?
<veku> hmm
<ActionParsnip> veku: 2 words:  de-fault
<veku> so I nned to cnfig settings? where?
<gugugaga> actionparsnip , i dont see any option that allowed me to do that
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's one word.
<JokesOnYou77> if I wrote a basic xsession file do i need to use chmod on it before it will work properly? And, if so, which chmod numbe, 700?
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: under the interface type tab (wired, wireless etc) you will see your connection. Click edit then click IPv4 settings
<veku> is it 'desktop effects' under settings?!
<urlin2u> veku, not available in natty as a woking app, but there is another called displex that does the same and more  http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_displex/releases/
<gugugaga> actionparsnip , it shows manual , pppoe , pppoe address only
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: I think 744 would suffice, but yeah, you can use 700 in case you're paranoid
<RealEyes> hello all you ubuntu losers!
<RealEyes> lets see some conky setups!
<RealEyes> screenshots! dotfiles!
<theadmin> RealEyes: Offtopic.
<Corey> RealEyes: Did you have a support question?
<theadmin> RealEyes: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> !
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> !offtopic | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: Thanks.  I honestly don't know the difference. I have a tutorial that's recommending "chmod +x ~/.xinitrc" and that somehow didn't seem right
<Corey> Why would a config file ever need to be executable?
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: 1 = execute, 2 = write, 4 = read. Sum them up and you'll see what other numbers mean, i.e 7 = 4+2+1 = full access
<RealEyes> lol
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: there are hundreds of configs with examples dude
<JokesOnYou77> and what
<JokesOnYou77> what's +x ?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: good conky setups use a bit more than just a config file
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Add executable right
<JokesOnYou77> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<JokesOnYou77> ahhh, thank you :)
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Another notation of 700 would be: u=rwx,g=,o=
<JokesOnYou77> user=read wright, execute ?
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Yep, others - nothing, so just empty space
<JokesOnYou77> cool
<Beav3r> Does anyone know why I would hang at the purple spash screen on boot after re-installing 11.04?
<firman_> :
<RealEyes> ActionParsnip: Im on Arch ;D
<RealEyes> and uh, I just wanted to see some others
<overclucker> my conky displays irc messages
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: then your OS is offtopic here
<RealEyes> lawl
<maxagaz> hi
<blackhat> hai
<seclm193> how do i go about installing the banshee beta?  i added the ppa already
<IdleOne> RealEyes: coming into the channel with "hello all you ubuntu losers!" was your first mistake. Second mistake is being off topic.
<maxagaz> how to reinitialize sound preferences opn my computer, set it exactly how it was during the install on maverick
<maxagaz>  ?
<RealEyes> aorry
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<RealEyes> sorry
<RealEyes> i started with ubuntu
<wrekt> hey. does anyone know how to input a "command" when adding an action in the keyboard shortcuts? the help document is not clear what it means to put in a command.
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, i tried that but it doesn't show an update for banshee
<wrekt> (such as "launch totem etc)
<maxagaz> my microphone doesn't work (but it works on other machines)
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: check the ppa contents on launchpad, it may be a different package name
<ashickur-noor> I use ailurus for this
<maxagaz> I tried to fix it using alsamixer, but nothing works
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: does it work in sound recorder?
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, it shows the Package as banshee
<Beav3r> I'm having an issue booting. I hang at the purple spash screen. No HDD activity, esc takes me to a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: what is the PPA address please
<ashickur-noor> @Beav3r Use left or right arrow key to see what is happening backword
<ActionParsnip> Beav3r: log in to ubuntu classic desktop and get 3D acceslleration sorted (if possible)
<JokesOnYou77> ok, I just wrote a custom xinitrc file but startx fails unless i run it as root.  What did I do wrong?
<seclm193> ppa:banshee-team/banshee-unstable
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: do users have execute / read rights
<linuxuz3r_> sup
<_aaron_> HeGuru, my eth0 isn't in my ifstate
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install banshee banshee-community-extensions     should do it
<Beav3r> How do I go about logging into the classic desktop and sortin out 3d acceleration? Also, this was working fine approx 1 hr ago.
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, thx i'll try it
<ActionParsnip> Beav3r: you select the session on the login screen
<JokesOnYou77> I just ran chmod 700 on it as root, exited and tried startx again as a user and now i've got a blank screen :/
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, trying it now
<Beav3r> I'm not getting that far. This is right after POST. I just tried booting to recovery where it freezes at Loading Initial ramdisk.
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: then only the user has any access at all, if users need access you will need to give more access
<JokesOnYou77> How?
<_aaron_> how do i check to see if my network card is installed via terminal
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, i'm getting "Reinstallation of banshee is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<DonaldKeyz>  _aaron_ lspci
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: use chmod to give more access, where is the file located and I'll check mine for you
<HeGuru> _aaron_: ip link
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: strange, if you run:  apt-cache policy banshee    do you see the ppa?
<JokesOnYou77> chmod 777?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: where is the file please?
<MagicJ> I have connected an ELO touch screen to a 10.4 system - the horizontal mouse moves correctly, vertical is sort of upside down - moving my finger up moves the mouse pointer down - any ideas?
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, i see it, let me try to install it again, i just purged removed it
<_aaron_> HeGuru, i don't understand
<JokesOnYou77> ~/.xinitrc
<HeGuru> _aaron_: run ip link to get list of network cards
<wrekt> (btw is it recommended/superflous to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04?)
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: hmm, I don't have the file myself
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, was kinda weird, but it's downloading and installing 2.1 now.  just needed to apt-get --purge remove banshee
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: you will need to upgrade to Maverick first
<_aaron_> HeGuru, ok i have the info that it says now what
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: the wonders of PPAs
<JokesOnYou77> I'm making a custom cli install in a VirtualBox for a friend. It's not a standard file
<seanmc98> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<HeGuru> _aaron_: do you see your interface? eth0 etc.? if yes then your network card is installed
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: This is the tutorial i've been using: http://xwinman.org/basics.php
<_aaron_> HeGuru, yes ok but how to I bind that to my dhcp server
<JokesOnYou77> What's the apt command for reinstall?
<JokesOnYou77> I think I might just need to reinstall Xorg and it's dependants
<seclm193> JokesOnYou77, sudo apt-get --reinstall install whatever
<seclm193> JokesOnYou77, I believe
<maestrojed> I formatted a new harddrive with gparted. I can't write to the drive because of permissions. looks like the drive is owned by root. I log in as maestrojed. How can I fix this?
<HeGuru> _aaron_: you have to add it to /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<JokesOnYou77> thak you
<seclm193> JokesOnYou77, if that don't work just run sudo apt-get --purge remove whatever , then sudo apt-get install whatever
<seclm193> JokesOnYou77, it redownloads the files
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: is the partition you created on an internal drive?
<spo0kz> I created a 2.93gb truecrypt volume on /dev/sda which is labelled /dev/sda5.  I basically didnt know what this 2.9gb was doing free in the first place bgut went ahead anyway, now i can access it because the system is already using it. cant delete it either now cos the system is using it right, must be a config file somwhere that is pointing to it to be used in ubuntu , maybe it was the swap partition or som shiznit,  any
<spo0kz>  thoughts ?
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip, yes
<rickjaruiz> hello
<Beever> I'm now getting a Hardware Error Check Machine Events Log.
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, in your opinion would i gain from going 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 or is it very much similar to 10.04 LTS?
<JokesOnYou77> maestrojed: it has to do with how you have the partitions set to be mounted.  Are they ntfs?
<rickjaruiz> ubuntu on hyper-v, anyone? :)
<_aaron_> HeGuru, no subnet decloration for eth0
<th0r> spo0kz: that might have been your swap partition
<erickj92> Hello. I just installed ubuntu and edited my xorg config file (This is it: http://pastebin.com/zTrr9Kwg ). I can't get my second monitor working and it says "Unkown" for the first one when in the Monitor settings. I have ubuntu 11.04 and a nVidia 9800 GT graphics card.
<spo0kz> th0r: obviously im running fine without the swap, is there anyway i can stop the system using it temporarily  ?
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip, how can I fix it? In gparted? Reformat?
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: your question seems muddled. If you want to get natty then you MUST upgrade to Maverick (10.10) first. The Natty and Lucid desktop support is EOL on the same day so is the same in that respect
<th0r> spo0kz: I think it is 'sudo swapoff', but not sure
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: then you should add an entry in /etc/fstab to mount it as user writable
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: it will also make it mount at boot
<JokesOnYou77> If I run sudo startx does it mean I'm running the entire session as root?
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<Goku283> Heya
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to access the files on my windows machine from linux
<spo0kz> th0r: thx thats put me on the right track
<rufsketch1> But smb:/// doesn't even see the machine on the network
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip,  I don't want to boot to it. Just write to it. I should mention this is a 3tb drive so it have to be a gpt partition table table
<rufsketch1> My PS3 does though
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip, I will poke around that file. Thx
<rufsketch1> how can I set it up
<rufsketch1> none of the howto's have been very helpful
<Goku283> Trying to connect through a home network?
<rufsketch1> Goku283 yes
<Goku283> Can you ping the IP address of the windows machine ?
<erickj92> Hello. I just installed ubuntu and edited my xorg config file (This is it: http://pastebin.com/zTrr9Kwg ). I can't get my second monitor working and it says "Unkown" for the first one when in the Monitor settings. I have ubuntu 11.04 and a nVidia 9800 GT graphics card. Thanks in advance for any help. :)
<rufsketch1> oh
<rufsketch1> wait
<rufsketch1> bnevermind
<rufsketch1> I got it :D
<FloodBot1> rufsketch1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Goku283> ;)
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: yes you will still need to set accesses
<Goku283> easy eh ?
<Goku283> lol
<rufsketch1> smb:///(IP address) works
<Goku283> good job
<rufsketch1> though none of the guides say to do anything like that
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, ok thnx if they are the same EOL i dont think thers an advantage for me as im nervous my setup might not remain intact through an upgrade so ill stick with this version as long as i can.
<ActionParsnip> rufsketch1: if you add an entry in /etc/hosts you can use the name you set
<spo0kz> th0r: yes defo was the swap
<Goku283> lol some one should make a new one
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip, okay, I am looking at fstab right now but I don't know much about what I am seeing :)
<HeGuru> erickj92: you have to use the nvidia X server settings software to configure your second monitor
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: could go for a clean install. Feels like brand new (plus you'll not have old configs messing things up)
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you'll find guides online
<erickj92> HeGuru, I can't seem to turn up any programs on Google. Is it a manual thing I must do?
<erickj92> Oh wait.. it's in my apps heh
<erickj92> HeGuru, thanks :) I think that'll do it! Really appreciate it!
<i5noc> !openstack
<i5noc> ?openstack
<HeGuru> erickj92: welcome :)
<i5noc> ! openstack
<_aaron_> HeGuru, no subnet decloration for eth0 but yet i have added it to the /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<i5noc> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<i5noc> ah ok
<FloodBot1> i5noc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i5noc> shush FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> i5noc: think about what you just wrote...
<erickj92> Now if some one could tell me how to enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X I'd be in business ;)
<ActionParsnip> erickj92: its in keyboard layouts
<theadmin> erickj92: There's no need. Use Alt+PrtSc+K
<erickj92> Ok guys, thanks a ton! :D
<Goku283> What does alt prnt scre and K do?
<theadmin> Goku283: Restart X.
<Goku283> restart the machine or just the session ?
<theadmin> Goku283: Actually, kill all processes in the current TTY, but... Acts the same when X running
<Goku283> Ah k
<Goku283> tks
<i5noc> ActionParsnip, o i thought first
<_aaron_> ActionParsnip, I am still having problems getting this DHCP server working just having problems binding it to eth0
<i5noc> _aaron_,
<i5noc> what method(s) have you used; what howto?
<i5noc> whats the scenario?
<_aaron_> i5noc, yes
<i5noc> <i5noc> what method(s) have you used; what howto?; <i5noc> whats the scenario?
<ActionParsnip> _aaron_: http://johnlewis.ie/setup-dns-dhcp-and-content-filtering-using-dnsmasq-and-havp-in-ubuntu/   may help
<i5noc> that's a really great howto
<Goku283> Hey guys, i got myslef banned or something from ##linux channel. I made silly comments during a serious discussion i think? how do i get myself back into the channel and be able to talk again ?
<i5noc> you ask in a channel that has to do with the NETWORK not another random channel
<i5noc> i.e. try #freenode
<i5noc> they will then tell you they have no control over channel politics and your SOL
<i5noc> THEN youll want to review your logs and mssg the person who banned you and apologies
<_aaron_> i5noc, no subnet decloration for eth0,  and now the server wont start isc-dhcp-server
<i5noc> s/apologies/apologize
<Goku283> Ok, Thanks
<i5noc> :)
<Random832> Goku283: I last saw you simply leaving the channel with no indication of being banned
<i5noc> @ _aaron_ i'll lay off as ActionParsnip is still active - less confusion ;)
<Goku283> Yeh becuase i try to type and i press enter but it want let me post ?
<Random832> unless you are saying you are banned under a different name
<Random832> oh...
<Goku283> i have been silenced...lol
<Random832> maybe ##linux requires nicks to be registered
<Goku283> i can still enter
<i5noc> Random832, it does
<Goku283> i was able to talk at one stage
<_aaron_> i5noc, I can't do it his way my machine is offline and i'm just trying to make a simple intranet
<i5noc> then ident to nickserve
<Goku283> but then i got blocked or something i think
<theadmin> Goku283: Identify yourself with NickServ.
<i5noc> _aaron_, lessee
<theadmin> !register | Goku283
<ubottu> Goku283: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<i5noc> Goku283, first your not ident'd ^^
<i5noc> _aaron_, ok machine is offline and you want it to hand out dhcp - that machine could not get online if you wanted it to?
<Random832> if you were banned you couldn't join
<theadmin> Random832: Depends on the style of ban, there is +b and +q
<Goku283> Thanks
<theadmin> Random832: With +q you just can't post
<Goku283> I think i must of got +q
<_aaron_> i5noc, no not likely
<Random832> oh, i'm used to quiets showing up in the ban list
<Random832> Goku283: there are only five entries in the quiet list and none of them are you
<Goku283> Must be my nick then... tks for the advice guys
<theadmin> Goku283: Again, register your nickname.
<scoundrel50a> um, I have a problem, I had an update via update manageer just now, and went through the process, and it looked like there was a kernel update too, so it asked to reboot. My browser I use, is Google Chrome, which I had no problems with before the update, now, it crashes all the time, I can barely use it. Would anybody have any ideas why it would suddenly be like that.......I am running Ubuntu 10.10...when I restart it, ti keeps asking me if I
<scoundrel50a>  want to restor back to what I last cloed but that is an error, I didnt have a problem with closing it before, but that restore keeps coming back all the time,  but I cant do anything because it keeps freezing...the version of Google Chrome I have is 13.0.782.112......
<Random832> Goku283: make sure it is registered and identified
<Goku283> Yeh ill do it later, im in no rush
<theadmin> scoundrel50a: The old kernel should've been left over. Boot to it.
<scoundrel50a> oh, I take it there is a problem after the update with Chrome then, yes?
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, re" a clean install. I have the OS on its own partiton '/' but the home folder that contains all my applications and docs and so on would be lost... according to the help documentaion you are supposed to have a seperate /home partion but i dont think i have that :(
<zykotick9> theadmin, i think it highly unlikely that a kernel update would mess with Chrome.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Who knows, I had Firefox crash on a specific kernel, it just segfaulted
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: then you can restore the data using your backups?
<scoundrel50a> would a purge and reinstall possibly do the trick and get it to work?
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, can i? i guess ill look into that now....
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: sure you have a backup regime right..
<scoundrel50a> would a a complete uninstall of Google Chrome and reinstall work, or would it be the same?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey
<millertimek1a2m3> if I'm running ubuntu in a vm on a host
<Geodude> Google Chrome closing your session, too?
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, actually i only backup some of my data (like spreadsheets and documents) regularly. my multimedia i backup every one in awhile onto external. but ive never backed up my home folder
<scoundrel50a> and no, it just hangs on everything, and I have to shut it down
<abel> is there any midiea convereter from any to any convereter?
<millertimek1a2m3> and I want to server a webpage from within the ubuntu that is a guest (being run in the vm ware)
<millertimek1a2m3> how do I visit the webpage that the virtual machine is servering from the host?
<millertimek1a2m3> I would assume
<millertimek1a2m3> localhost:<some port number>, but I've never done this so I'm not sure
<theadmin> millertimek1a2m3: The virtual machine should have a 10.x.x.x style IP.
<Mango-chan> hi
<theadmin> millertimek1a2m3: Check the ifconfig
<Mango-chan> i was wondering how do i use the at command to run something in one whole line?
<Diaoer> what`s the webserver you used?
<theadmin> Mango-chan: mplayer /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Sys-Log-In.ogg | at 7:00
<theadmin> Mango-chan: If that's what you mean
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks man
<Mango-chan> ah, thank you
<Mango-chan> let me try that
<SIFTU> Mango-chan: or if you want to run multiple commands seperate with &&
<User123abc> I'm having an issue with my thinkpad t61 - the special "Thinkvantage" key, which should generate "XF86Launch1" generates nothing. If I run acpi_listen and xev they don't throw any events when it's pressed.
<Mango-chan> theadmin: i tried that but it runs the first part immediately
<theadmin> Mango-chan: Oh, hm...
<theadmin> I'll be back soon.
<Zopiac> Anyone use Ardour?
<scoundrel50a> ok, ask again, if I uninstalled completely, and reinstalled would that work, or would it make no difference
<wildbat1> anyone got the link of MiniCDs for 10.04.3 ?
<wildbat1> or is there one ?
<Riku_> i am currently using ubuntu natty & my  KB and external usb mouse tend to stop working... is there a fix?
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: there should be a minial ISO of about 10Mb
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso   32bit
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso   64bit
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: MD5 hashes are: 7b383bcf55f09b1bb7e6614ed6e67a0e   and     d260ca4ad6d0c81bf5cf38a63fa63b5b   respectively
<Riku_> i already changed setting within opengl & changed the powerbtn script to fix the mouse
<ajah> failed at installing packages from update manager , The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. and this is from details section boot-repair boot-repair-common boot-repair-ubuntu clean-ubiquity-common google-chrome-beta ttf-symbol-replacement-wine1.3 wine1.3
<chaospsychex> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wildbat1> ActionParsnip: but  that's 10.04? not 10.04.3 right?
<Kartagis> hi
<Riku_> i even ran a rmmod & modprobe for the usb optical mouse
<Riku_> doesnt work
<Kartagis> there is a bash ccript I've written. can I use it as is if I add it to nautilus context menu?
<Kartagis> script*
<Riku_> root@Twilit-Castle:/home/riku# xinput list
<Riku_> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<Riku_> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Riku_> ⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Riku_> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<FloodBot1> Riku_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riku_> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<Riku_> whoops sorry
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: once you get updated it will be 10.04.3
<ActionParsnip> wildbat1: not sure what release those are to be honest
<wildbat1> ActionParsnip: oh ~ okay~ then ~
<wildbat1> ActionParsnip: thanks. ^^
<SIFTU> Kartagis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Riku_> why are you running 10.04.3 anyways??
<SIFTU> Riku_: it's the LTS release
<Kartagis> thanks SIFTU
<Riku_> ah ok... makes since
<uRock> sense
<Riku_> i installed straight copy of 11.04
<Riku_> i know rock.. thanks for the catch
<ActionParsnip> Riku_: natty server is eol waaaay before lucid is ;)
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, would this scheme work: create a backup of /home. reformat my /dev/sda so there is an additional partition for /home. then install 11.04 on the / partition? and then somehow place the backup copy of /home into the new /home partion once 11.04 is on / ?
<Riku_> really?? wow
<scoundrel50a> ok, its not Google chrome, its something in the update that is conflicting with google chrome, i have gone back one kernel and it works ok
<scoundrel50a> so the update has broken google chrome
<uRock> silly question, when running Windows Server 2008 in an ubuntu vbox, how does one hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to log on?
<riddler> how do i make ubuntu the default loader in boot so i dont have to press the arrow to select it
<Riku_> i hate and like natty at the same time.... very much laggy though
<Random832> uRock: there should be a menu item
<ActionParsnip> scoundrel50a: if you rename your chrome settings folder, does it work with vanilla settings
<uRock> natty is awesome
<Random832> i think host key [i.e. right ctrl] + del does it to
<ActionParsnip> Riku_: runs great here (but I use LXDE + openbox)
<uRock> thanx Random832 will give it a shot
<scoundrel50a> ActionParsnip:how do I do that, and I will have to go back into the new Kernel to try
<wildbat1> natty is too buggy :> i am going back to 10.04 :>
<Riku_> i just wish that my usb optical mouse would work
<abel> i coudnt install handbrake please?
<uRock> abel, how did you go about it?
<Riku_> parsnip: nice... your system is probably newer than mine too.. i cant even run unity due to my hardware
<Riku_> abel: which ubuntu are you isng?
<Riku_> *using
<abel>  uROCK:i ws trying to add to my resource list frop ppa but still i coudnt
<abel> Riku:10.04
<Riku_> ok
<Riku_> try... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<Kartagis> SIFTU: that means it works :)
<Riku_> then update
<scoundrel50a> ActionParsnip: ok thanks any way
<SIFTU> Kartagis: cool :)
<FriGiN> i'm in a pickle. im not sure where to start so i'll try to explain what happened so i can find how ot fix it. Installed ubu 10.10 restarted. getting "grub rescue>" "cannot get c/h/s values" my search (mind you i am on a cellphone connx at just over 56k) shows that i gotta get into nix and do a fdisk mod.. per http://bit.ly/oyxp5m .. as im using my thumb drive to try to get into ubu its stopping mid load first time it stops if i touch a
<Riku_> able: read this... http://crackednoodle.blogspot.com/2010/06/install-handbrake-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kartagis> FriGiN: ^^
<Riku_> lol
<FriGiN> Kartagis: ikr?
<Kartagis> what's ikr?
<abel> Riku_: it give an erro with "Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<uRock> abel, I installed by running "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install handbrake"
<FriGiN> i know right.
<FriGiN> the problem is that part of the hdd is ntfs.. im told that is whats failing me here.
<abel> urock:it gives an error"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>"when i try to do it?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, who told or what told you it's failing?
<uRock> abel, is your firewall blocking it?
<FriGiN> about 3 webpages..
<FriGiN> its the info i kept bumping into and they all suggest 1 of 2 things. format and retry, and i cant do that, or do the fdisk trick
<abel> urock:idont thin so?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, the fdisk is for identifying the partitions, here is what that is from. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<abel> uRock:is there another midea converetr??
<uRock> Random832 ftr I anded up having to use the on screen keybaord in the server to log in
<FriGiN> urlin2u: like i said i cant boot live cd/usb
<Random832> uRock: there was no ctrl alt del option in the menu?
<zykotick9> abel, you could try winff which is a front end to ffmpeg as a media converter
<FriGiN> urlin2u: for whatever reason it dies mid load
<uRock> Random832 didn't see it
<urlin2u> FriGiN, you installed by booting a cd or thumb, did you use a nomodeset option than?
<uRock> abel, I use ffmpeg for conversion, handbrake for ripping baackups
<brodul> Hi, where can I download the lastest x86 server edition kernel
<brodul> ?
<brodul> The generic one
<FriGiN> its a thumbdrive no i i dont think i did nomodeset option
<uRock> Random832, I found that option, thanx
<abel> uRock:how can use ffmpeg?i think it is not graphical
<uRock> abel, it is cli only
<FriGiN> i used yumi multiboot itsgot backtrack5 ubu10,10 and ubu11.04
<urlin2u> FriGiN, just to be sure here you have ant=y othe OS;s on the hd?
<uRock> after installing from the USC, open a terminal and run "man ffmpeg" I am no pro with it
<urlin2u> any other*
<uRock> after installing from the USC, open a terminal and run "man ffmpeg" I am no pro with it abel
<FriGiN> yes win7 32bit
<zykotick9> abel, you could try winff which is a front end to ffmpeg as a media converter
<FriGiN> not on THAT hdd.. but its installed on another hdd
<urlin2u> FriGiN, did you happen to install from widows?
<urlin2u> windows*
<urlin2u> FriGiN, IE a wubi
<abel> zykotick9:thanks it works now but is that smart i mean that converts to all kind of midea?
<zykotick9> abel, anything ffmpeg can do - which is a lot
<chaospsychex> how do i burn a disc without creating a checksum ?
<urlin2u> gnomebaker i sfaster if that is what you want
<chaospsychex> gnomebaker, disc burning program?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, yeah
<chaospsychex> brasero says 'Burning Disc (100% Done) but its creating an image checksum. can i hit cancel and it will complete the disc or cancel everything ?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, don't know but the other I don't think does, it is way faster.
<chaospsychex> i will install it after this disc is done
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, there is a way to disable the md5 generation in brasero
<chaospsychex> oh ok,i need to do that. takes forever
<urlin2u> zykotick9, forgot about that. ;)
<chaospsychex> takes almost as long as it takes to burn the disc
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, in plugins in brasero
<JoeR1> does anyone know the most recent kernel? (Google was very counter productive in this regard)
<llutz_> JoeR1: general kernel? "telnet kernel.org 79"
<fredrik_> I have a virtualbox problem. I have an XP installation and a usb unit with special usb drivers. Problem is that when I install the driver it can't find the unit. If I click on the USB Icon in lower right corner in VB I can see the unit (called numark omni control) and a bunch more usb controlers. But they are all greyed out.... Why?
<urlin2u> JoeR1, mine in natty is 2.6.38-10 generic
<Riku_> fredrik: did you install the add-ons??
<JoeR1> looks like kernel.org is reporting a 3.0.2
<fredrik_> Riku_, did you mean the guestaddons?
<JoeR1> 3.0.1 I mean
<fredrik_> Riku_, If so then yes
<Riku_> fredrik: that plus there some extras with plugins
<llutz_> JoeR1: yes, released two weeks ago
<JoeR1> dang, that means I'll have to compile
<Riku_> fredrik: did you install the other plugins required??
<fredrik_> Riku_, que?
<somsip> chaospsychex: I get this when the previous media has not been properly umounted. Did you just burn another disc previously?
<ubontoo-us3r> what's the command line to edit grub2
<llutz_> JoeR1: there is a daily kernel ppa, iirc
<JoeR1> llutz perhaps but the source is already down so I may as well, lord knows I could use the practice
<fredrik_> Riku_, What other plugins? Plugins to VB or plugins to the numark usb unit?
<Riku_> all of it
<JoeR1> llutz - my mistake, the source wasn't yet down but I shall still compile just for the heck of it
<llutz_> JoeR1: if you think you have to, have fun
<JoeR1> indeed, I do so love compiling . . . . NOT!
<Nick-WI> hi all
<JoeR1> hello
<llutz_> JoeR1: idk, last kernel i compiled was 2.0.2somewhat. nope, i love different  things :)
<Nick-WI> just wondering how to install 32 bit wine on ubuntu 64 bit help please
<JoeR1> should be cannonical
<Fwb> hey guys just managed to get ubuntu 10.10 working via vbox. but i need a ftp client any recomendations?
<JoeR1> you can use the ubuntu software center
<llutz_> Fwb: lftp
<somsip> Fwb: filezilla
<Nick-WI> >>JOeR1 THX
<rww> Fwb: Places -> Connect to server
<Fwb> ???
<Fwb> filzils psge wont load
<JoeR1> Nick-WI, no prob, just out of curiosity what are you wanting to run in wine?
<Nick-WI> mp3tag
<Riku_> Nick-WI: here.. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-6425d16f19f5058ca4cb93961bdbd4265468dc61
<Nick-WI> <JoeR1> mp3tag
<Fwb> i was trying to download latest firefox. is the mozilla site down?
<Riku_> hopefully that helps
<JoeR1> Nick-WI, I don't know exactly what you are trying to do but my distro of Ubuntu has built MP3 tag editing abilties that are quite nice
<llutz_> Nick-WI: whats wrong with easytag or kid3?
<Nick-WI> I just like mp3tag
<Riku_> Nick-WI: here.. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-6425d16f19f5058ca4cb93961bdbd4265468dc61 <--- for wine32 to 64bit
<Nick-WI> nothing wrong with other
<JoeR1> Nick-WI, very well, enjoy
<Nick-WI> :)
<Fwb> :( i cant get any ftp clients working
<Nick-WI> thx all of you, i going to tray
<Nick-WI> let all know
<JoeR1> bext of luck Nicj
<JoeR1> *nick
<JoeR1> an, I suck at typing today
<Fwb> we all do sometimes joel
<JoeR1> Indeed, for example you called me Joel and there is no L in my name
<llutz_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cliffton> hi
<cliffton> i need help...
<JoeR1> llo
<JoeR1> Hello
<JoeR1> that was a wireless fault
<bleahhh> niggers
<cliffton> i have an external hard drive, that i want ubuntu to mount as a drive, so i can use it with unetbooting, but ubuntu is seeing drive as a media device so unetbooting wont recognize it......?
<chaospsychex> 0.0
<cliffton> what do?
<vindolin> is there a software way to disable a notebook keyboard? I'm using an usb keyboard at my desk and my cat loves to sleep on the notebook keyboard.. pressing all kinds of keys
<Fwb> is someone able to help me get a ftp client working pleas
<cliffton> i have an external hard drive, that i want ubuntu to mount as a drive, so i can use it with unetbooting, but ubuntu is seeing drive as a media device so unetbooting wont recognize it......?
<JoeR1> cliffton I will have to cede to my colleagues I am not sure I know the answer to that one
<theadmin> cliffton: There's no need to repeat.
<Riku_> on occasion my KB will tend to lockup.. but now my usb optical mouse... idk what to say about that one
<JoeR1> Vindolin - I think yes to question but let me check something real quick
<Riku_> cliffton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB <--- try this
<cliffton> riku_ already there
<Riku_> cliffton: ok good
<cliffton> ok so automatic mount point is /media
<Riku_> yes
<cliffton> i want it to mount to /sda/xxx so unetbooting will see it
<iceroot> cliffton: ?
<cliffton> whoops mount to /dev/xxx
<iceroot> cliffton: you cant mount TO /dev/xxx
<cliffton> iceroot here i will repeat question
<cliffton> i have an external hard drive, that i want ubuntu to mount as a drive, so i can use it with unetbooting, but ubuntu is seeing drive as a media device so unetbooting wont recognize it......?
<Riku_> be careful though... you could end up bricking your drive
<iceroot> cliffton: ubuntu will see the device as /dev/xxx and the partition as /media/xxx
<iceroot> cliffton: mount or df -h will tell you the devicename of /media/foobar
<cliffton> ok drive is empty maye your partition manager a?
<JoeR1> vindolin, I seem to recall that you can do that but I just can't remember how right now
<cliffton> sec
<cliffton> "/dev/sdb1 on /media/babee cakes type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000)
<cliffton> "
<Riku_> cliffton: sudo apt-get install mountmanager
<Riku_> install that
<cliffton> babee cakes is my extrenal drive so the mount point is sdbq1?
<cliffton> ok one sec
<theadmin> cliffton: No, the mount point is /media/babee, /dev/sdb1 is the device file.
<cliffton> ok installing now
<cliffton> ok got it installed
<nbubuntu> hi , I need help on android phone , using galaxy tab 7 inch and ubuntu 10.10 but i cannot connect with usb , ubuntu 10.10 doesn't show the drive
<nbubuntu> thank you :)
<Riku_> xinput list found my usb mouse.. but doesnt work
<pingvinius> Greetings to all. The type program mailagent is necessary to me
<pingvinius> for ubuntu
<Riku_> maybe IRQPOLL perhaps
<theadmin> Well winff is awesome, thanks to whoever suggested it here (not to me, just to someone) :D
<lostvoices> hi guys im trtying to setup a static IP. when i  do and then go to connection information it sstill shows the dynamic ip. i wanted something like 192.169.0.42  but it chooses 192.168.0.3  what could stop it being static?
<Riku_> pingvinius:: try EXIM
<auronandace> pingvinius: sudo apt-get install mailagent
<gadgetdevil> lostvoices, if you want a temporary solution run ifconfig <interface name> <ip address>
<gadgetdevil> lostvoices: if you want a permanent solution you need to edit /etc/interfaces see here for how to do that: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/
<Halabund> Is there some photo viewer for ubuntu that can open photos fast, like Picasa on Windows?  The default one takes ~4 seconds to show each photo (with a progress bar...), and does not preload the next one.
<Kaolen> lostvoices: To add to that, I seem to remember that I had an issue with a static IP address when I set up a Debian box. What I had to do was set it up with very verbose options in /etc/network/interfaces (gateway, mask etc) and then restart networking completely. /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shomon> hi, how can I get a more cutting edge version of bluefish than 2.0.1? I'm in ubuntu 10.10
<lostvoices> Kaolen:  wow that sounds kinda harder :)
<Kaolen> lostvoices: Perhaps, but it's the only way I know how to do it. Don't learn anything if you don't spend 3 hours trying every variation you can think of right?
<Gitch> Hi all. I've got an issue with my desktop after upgrading to 11.04. I'm not using unity but using Ubuntu legacy. When I log on I see the Ubuntu look and feel, but after a relatively short time, it drops back to the horrible clunky gtk theme everywhere.
<cyb3rjunkie> lostvoices: i suggest u: go tips.linux and learn Linux basics.
<cyb3rjunkie> lostvoices: it's ubuntu centric. u will learn all in about 3 days
<Gitch> feels like there are two conflicting theme managers both trying to run my desktop
<zen_monkey> wich is the diference between file size and file size on disk? eg. one stands 5Mb and the second 12Mb
<zen_monkey> for the same file
<rabbi1> how to open .dwg file in 10.04  ?
<iceroot> zen_monkey: a file is stored in sectors and a sector has a specific size
<iceroot> zen_monkey: also there is a difference between MB and MiB
<gadgetdevil> zen_monkey: file size represents the actual size of the file. Hard drives use something called a "block size" to address space on the drive. This block size is an indivisible unit, so even if you have a file that is less than the block size, you take up the entire block.
<iceroot> zen_monkey: sorry, block instead of sector as gadgetdevil said
<zen_monkey> iceroot, i understand the sector idea, but such a difference between both means disk fragmentation?
<iceroot> zen_monkey: fragmentation has nothing to do with that
<gadgetdevil> zen_monkey: You don't need to worry about fragmentation with Linux. Ext 2 & 3 don't need to be defraged like NTFS for Windows
<devral> i just did an e2fsck on my (unmounted) ubu desktop installation from a liveCD. afterwards, it won't boot to the GUI, but services like SSH are running. help?
<llutz_> gadgetdevil: stop spreading the myth of "ext won't fragment". it does fragment, not as vfat but still. in fact there are just no defrag-apps available
<theadmin> llutz_: Nevertheless, it doesn't affect the performance... at least not noticeably
<llutz_> theadmin: up to a certain percentage, right
<zen_monkey> ok, so what causes the difference between the numbers? eg. Total file size 510 Mb and disk size 4.1 Gb...??
<gadgetdevil> zen_monkey: where are you getting this information from? ls?
<zen_monkey> even more fun... du -sch says 488Mb
<Ubuntu1104User> hello
<Ubuntu1104User> im 1104 i want to upgrade to 1110 how make upgrade 64
<zen_monkey> right clic -> properties for the first two of them
<mimi_> guys please coud you tell me how can i change with new login screen for my ubuntu 10.04?
<m_rite> hey guys. any idea how to get a second keyboard running on my machine? i'm working with a friend who sits beside me. it would be cool if he could just use the second keyboard and type away
<scarleo> I have a samba share (on suse) that announce on my lan, when trying to browse the announced share (on ubuntu) it says "Unable to connect", but if I add the location manually (connect to server) it works. Anyone knows what's going on??
<Ubuntu1104User> m_rite, second machine
<deployment> in windows the ntfs permissons can be set at one levela nd then pushed down to all files/folders and etccc inside.
<gadgetdevil> m_rite: Synergy synergy-foss.org
<devral> after doing an e2fsck on my ubu desktop installation (unmounted, from a liveCD), it gets stuck booting to GUI, but some services like SSH are running. any ideas?
<theadmin> m_rite: You can't really use two keyboards *at the same time*.
<deployment> can this be done with linux?
<Ubuntu1104User> How to go 64bit
<m_rite> hm
<Ubuntu1104User> how to make ubuntu primary
<theadmin> deployment: chmod -R
<Ubuntu1104User> without cd
<theadmin> deployment: Or chown -R
<Ubuntu1104User> when i installed i did inside windows thing
<Lasers> theadmin: Not even Bluetooth Keyboard? :)
<Ubuntu1104User> so i get dualboot menu
<gadgetdevil> It's called Synergy guys it is cross platform OSX, Windows, Linux, Unix and it's FOSS software. I use the package "quick-synergy" to easily configure it.
<theadmin> Lasers: Hm, bluetooth and USB could work
<Ubuntu1104User> lasers: no
<Lasers> I'll give it a try!
<Lasers> I have one! I'm testing it!
<gadgetdevil> http://synergy-foss.org It's more awesome than a KVM
<zen_monkey> gadgetdevil, file properties show 510Mb and 4.1Gb and du -sch 488Mb...
<Ubuntu1104User> anyone help
<theadmin> Lasers: If you type at two at the same time, won't there be random interference? Like if two keys are pressed on both keyboards at the same time, it'll get messy
<Lasers> theadmin: I don't think he plan to use both keyboard at same time. Retard plan. I know.
<dell> i inserted a usb...now how to know what file system that usb device is formatted to
<theadmin> dell: sudo fdisk -l
<devral> after doing an e2fsck on my ubu desktop installation (unmounted, from a liveCD), it gets stuck booting at starting cupsd
<Ubuntu1104User> i love you too
<Ubuntu1104User> sure ill get the picnic stuff
<Ubuntu1104User> hehe its a panda eating a roof
<Kaolen> zen_monkey: To answer part of that, could the difference shown in the size be the difference between using 1024 and 1000 when changing to Mb?
<Ubuntu1104User> lalalalla
<Ubuntu1104User> i got a secret its on the tip of my tongue on the back of my longues and im ganna keep it cuz i know something you don't know
<Ubuntu1104User> hey guys i have 32bit 1104 i want to go 64bit 1110
<Ubuntu1104User> how do so
<zen_monkey> Kaolen, that can suit for 510 to 488... now i just have to understand that 4.1 Gb?
<zen_monkey> :p
<Kaolen> That... I'm not quite sure about XD
<Ubuntu1104User> howmake 60mb of space
<llutz_> !11.10 | Ubuntu1104User
<ubottu> Ubuntu1104User: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> Ubuntu1104User: You must reinstall.
<theadmin> Ubuntu1104User: There is no way to convert between 32- and 64-bit
<mimi_> please tell me how can i change my login screen iam new to the ubuntu?
<Ubuntu1104User> why not
<Ubuntu1104User> fix it make it for me
<devral> e2fsck screwed up my ubuntu desktop install. the boot process gets stuck at starting cupsd. help??
<llutz_> Ubuntu1104User:  .. take your fish and troll away <°))))><
<theadmin> Someone here needs a certain kind of hammer ;)
<Kaolen> I was going to suggest something with rm and the root of the filesystem, and the -r and -f options.
<zen_monkey> mimi_, http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-change-login-screen-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<accel> besides cheese, what other webcam software comes with ubunnntu?
<Lasers> theadmin: USB + BT Keyboard = Successful!
<accel> I want to see if I can get real time ideo
<accel> cheese is kinda slow
<accel> giving me about 2fps
<cyb3rjunkie> Ubuntu1104User : yo man just accept it is not possibel
<cyb3rjunkie> u better ask linus torvalds
<cyb3rjunkie> Kaolen: it would be great advice !!
<theadmin> Kaolen: A less hardcore version is "kill -s SEGV 1" :D
<Kaolen> Haha, I just didn't want to write that actual command out in case someone tried it without thinking (and as root).
<scarleo> I have a samba share (on suse) that announce on my lan, when trying to browse the announced share (on ubuntu) it says "Unable to connect", but if I add the location manually (connect to server) it works. Anyone how I can fix that??
<rww> fyi, posting dangerous commands in #ubuntu tends to get one banned.
<cyb3rjunkie> Kaolen: i dont think newbs would have idea about root usr , but some Skids might try it with Sudo
<devral> my ubuntu desktop GUI won't start. gets stuck at starting cupsd. doing startx in console gives me: Server is already active for display 0
<Kaolen> All the same damage in the end. Though I like theadmin's idea, I might just shut down my boxes with that all the time.
<Riku_> would IRQPOLL work for fixing usb mouse??
<theadmin> Kaolen: That causes a kernel panic :D No real good for a shutdown
<Riku_> devral: did you install the gnome-desktop?
<dell> when i do "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to know the format of my usb file system then it says "Cannot open /dev/sdb"
<Kaolen> theadmin: That pushing the power button is extra work I suppose. Since half the time, the box isn't local.
<devral> Riku_ the GUI works if i connect to the freenx-server that is running, so a GUI is installed, yes
<mimi_> please tell me how can i change my login screen iam new to the ubuntu?
<stix> Hi guys. Where can I find some docu about creating an Ubuntu template? I mean like a live-cd, that installs Ubuntu with my specific setup and packages I have selected to be installed.
<devral> Riku_ the problem started after i did an e2fsck on the unmounted system disk from a livecd
<wildbat1> !remaster | stix
<ubottu> stix: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Riku_> devral: best rec is just to re-install system
<cyb3rjunkie> hi everyone, does any one know good overclocking tools for Ubuntu ?
<Riku_> you broke your x11
<suman> hi i just bought my new portable hardisk model :- PQI h566 500gb ... but its not recognized in my pc... can you please suggest a soultion
<suman> all i can see is a light glowing in the device
<stix> great thanks :)
<devral> Riku_ is there an easy way to bring along all the services/programs? configs and /home are easy enough
<Riku_> devral: not really... try fixing with vesa, if that doesnt work you need to rebuild
<Cpt_Zyph> is it possable to install gnome 3 on ubuntu .. or are there major problems with that?
<devral> Riku_ how do i try the vesa thing?
<Riku_> x11 config
<suman> hi can any one help me out with my problem
<suman> please
<devral> Riku_ /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Riku_> Cpt_Zyph: yes gnome 3 works fine on 11.04 along with unity.. just make sure your hardware supports it
<suman> hi i just bought my new portable hardisk model :- PQI h566 500gb ... but its not recognized in my pc... can you please suggest a solution all i can see is a light glowing in the device
<Riku_> devral: yes
<frapinlap> does anyone know if my Epson RX580 printer is supported under 11.04? it's not even showing up under lsusb as a connected device
<deployment> suman: can you see it in disk util or gparted?
<devral> Riku_ that would explain the problem. "cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory"
<jeep85> bonjour ici
<rww> !gnome3 | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<rww> !fr | jeep85
<ubottu> jeep85: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Cpt_Zyph> Riku_ ok just making sure .. i use this laptop a ton but the gnome 3 is looking slick and figured it has been out long enough to give it a try.. and didn't want to go back to fedora.. im learning but want to limit my distro exposure till i learn more
<Riku_> devral: there you go...
<Cpt_Zyph> aa thank you bottu *)
<frapinlap> heeeeeellllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Riku_> frapinlap: i am checking
<suman> deployment: No i cant see my disk anywhere
<urlin2u> frapinlap, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersEpson
<frapinlap> i've checked the forums and it appears to have been supported at one time
<Riku_> frapinlap: are you running 32 or 64-bit?
<frapinlap> 32
<frapinlap> i've tried installing the linux driver
<frapinlap> but it only helps with the recognition over bluetooth
<suman> hi my portable harddisk is not supported on the pc
<suman> can any one please suggest any solution
<suman> p.s:- its not visible on gparted as well
<Kaolen> suman: Is this is a usb disk?
<suman> yes its a USB PORTABLE HARDDISK PQI h566
<suman> its a usb 3.0
<suman> but i have usb 2.0 in my system
<JoeR1> oh my god, this stupid readme for the 3.0 kernel actually says "Don't take the name root in vain" comments like that are why linux folk get made fun of
<Kaolen> suman: I honestly don't know how that works out, I haven't had much exposure with USB 3.0. However, does anything relevant come up at the end of the 'dmesg' command? Something about "new USB device found" etc.
<RenatoSilva> any plans for supporting gnome 3?
<goofrider> hi all, can someone give me some tips of how to troubleshoot samba + openldap integration issue? Samba as users to change password every month but users can't change password (only sudo smbldap-passwd works)
<rww> RenatoSilva: Ubuntu oneiric uses GNOME 3. Ubuntu 11.04's official repositories are sticking with GNOME 2, per our stable update policy.
<suman> kaolen : this is the output after that commend http://pastebin.com/mX3MihBv
<damnn> hi
<m_rite> hey guys. any idea how to get a second keyboard running on my machine? i'm working with a friend who sits beside me. it would be cool if he could just use the second keyboard and type away
<markskil1eck> m_rite: that is a cool idea (although I have no idea how to solve it)
<goofrider> hi all, can someone give me some tips of how to troubleshoot samba + openldap integration issue? Samba as users to change password every month but users can't change password (only sudo smbldap-passwd works)
<m_rite> markskil1eck: it's really cool. we used it on windows before and had a lot of fun with it :D
<Kaolen> suman: If I am not mistaken, it doesn't look like the kernel even registers that you plugged anything in.
<JoeR1> m_rite, well I could only offer advice that would have both working in the same field so I think this is not what you want
<m_rite> JoeR1: what do you mean, field?
<m_rite> the goal is to not have to go "wait a minute, let me just hand you over the keyboard" every time he wants to take control and type something
<JoeR1> m_rite, it would be recieving input from both keyboards as if they were one
<m_rite> JoeR1: yes, that's the plan
<JoeR1> m_rite, have you tried pluggin them both in at the same time?
<m_rite> they are
<Kaolen> suman: Looks like all you have that is possibly relevant is "usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2". And at that point, I wouldn't know what to do.
<JoeR1> m_rite, ok, one moment, This may take me a moment as i am currently compiling a new kernel
<m_rite> JoeR1: ok
<m_rite> JoeR1: can you give me a teaser to what your idea is?
<Riku_> goofrider:  try this... http://books.google.com/books?id=gpbk66Y_s5sC&pg=PA84&lpg=PA84&dq=ubuntu+11.04+samba+with+openldap&source=bl&ots=rIAs8nIrtG&sig=eYkgYopqWYe0rSzV_CVoJ4C17IE&hl=en&ei=hiZKTsjQG8qUtweQicmjCg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CFYQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q&f=false
<rly> How am I supposed to get an adhoc network up and running on Ubuntu with an atheros chip?
<zise> hi
<rly> I followed instructions, and it does not work.
<goofrider> thanks Riku_ , I'll take a look at it now
<icesword> zise: hi where you from
<Riku_> no prob
<rly> That is, I shared the connection with other computers and I had no security settings configured.
<rly> (to establish a base line)
<rly> I do get: wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)
<JoeR1> m-rite, sorry i was in the bathroom
<RenatoSilva> rww: what's unity exactly, a gnome 2 app, a gnome 2 patch, a gnome 2 fork?
<JoeR1> m_rite, I am going to plug a spar into my machine and see if I can remember how I did this before
<goofrider> @ Riku_ , actually I;ve been through similar steps, I have gotten it all working over a yr ago (with no monthly password reset and user could change password). these 2 problems surfaced a few months ago.
<m_rite> JoeR1: ok, awesome, thanks
<goofrider> I just need some pointers as to how to narrow down the problem
<JoeR1> m_rite, are both USB or is one PS/2?
<rww> RenatoSilva: Unity in 11.04 is a plugin for Compiz that provides a shell as an alternative to GNOME Panel, GNOME Shell, etc.
<rww> RenatoSilva: 11.04 runs it on top of GNOME 2. Oneiric runs it on top of GNOME 3.
<m_rite> JoeR1: both identical USB
<JoeR1> m_rite, are both plugged in right now?
<m_rite> JoeR1: yes
<RenatoSilva> rww: so it's a *compiz plugin*! and it just runs on top of gnome 2/3 as any regular gnome app. Ok, thanks for the info!
<JoeR1> m_rite, can you give me a paste bin of lsusb?
<m_rite> JoeR1: they're working now
<JoeR1> very well
<JoeR1> m_rite, well done
<m_rite> JoeR1: i don't know why but they do. i replugged the second one and it works, awesome
<m_rite> thanks JoeR1 :)
<m_rite> plus: i now know the command lsusb :D
<JoeR1> m_rite ls also has other uses
<ziga_> hello
<JoeR1> m_rite, I would look into it if I were you but enjoy your new found duplicity
<ziga_> Can anyone help me? My sound stopped working in Xubuntu.
<JoeR1> ziga_ I can try, I am running Xubuntu so we shall see if i am useful
<m_rite> JoeR1: i will, thanks. I'm gonna reboot and see if it still works then
<JoeR1> m_rite, ok good luck
<ziga_> JoeR1 what can i do? It worked yesterday just fine
<theadmin> ziga_: Have you tried looking at alsamixer, changing the master channel to PCM or Speaker, and such things?
<JoeR1> ziga_ do you still have the volume control on your panel?
<Riku_> man... i am falling asleep & i cant even fix my own problem
<ziga_> i have no volume panel on my panel it is gone
<szal> !sound | ziga_
<ubottu> ziga_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ziga_> i ll probably have to do something in terminal
<ziga_> here is my alsamixwr comand output:
<ziga_> Card: HDA ATI SB                                                                                                                               F1:  Help               │
<ziga_> │ Chip: Realtek ALC270                                                                                                                           F2:  System information │
<ziga_> │ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                       F6:  Select sound card  │
<ziga_> │ Item:
<JoeR1> ziga_ indeed, one moment please, also i was in the other window you opened
<FloodBot1> ziga_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeR1> ziga_, try to use pastebin for that
<ziga_> joe i am now in a sepparate window :)
<ziga_> come there
<ziga_> please :)
<szal> !paste | ziga_
<ubottu> ziga_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szal> ziga_: and stay in the channel so that others might benefit from the help you get as well
<llutz_> juhu
<llutz_> oops, sry
<skpl_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DiMOH> papya
<DiMOH> helps
<DiMOH> help
<DiMOH> --help
<dumbo88> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DiMOH> !help
<DiMOH> phahaha
<dumbo88> !wabu
<zi> Rewrites don't work, when I've got allowoverride all to /, a2enmod rewrite and the .htaccess itself, what else could be wrong?
<RenaKunisaki> what's the shortcut key to pause the process in a terminal again?
<iceroot> RenaKunisaki: ctrl + z
<RenaKunisaki> ah thanks
<theadmin> RenaKunisaki: To bring it back up, "fg jobid"
<theadmin> RenaKunisaki: Where "jobid" is the number you should get when you suspend iirc
<RenaKunisaki> right
<davidmorris> or fg with no arguments if it's the most recent paused process
<Guest3258> Hey all, How do I get into the Wine chat room?
<auronandace> Guest3258: /join #winehq
<theadmin> Guest3258: /join #winehq
<theadmin> auronandace: Y U FASTER THAN ME?
<theadmin> auronandace: never mind xD
<Guest3258> Thanks men! :D
<auronandace> :)
<SpiderFred> hi how to start visible terminal running specific command ater starting my X? I added urxvt to my xinitrc and it opens terminal but I have no idea how to also run command
<davidmorris> man urxvt, there's probably an argument as to what command it will run?
<BlueWolf> auronandace: I have downloaded the firefox package in my downloads, how do I install it. Whats the best way?
<Guest58033> any one tried Oza Unity
<Guest58033> sorry Oz Unity
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Is it the tarball? Or the .deb?
<SpiderFred> davidmorris: I take a look at it
<BlueWolf> theadmin: firefox-5.0.1.tar.bz2
<cousin_mario> hello
<urlin2u> Guest58033, looks like atweaked netbook version
<cousin_mario> will FF6 be available on natty anytime soon?
<davidmorris> BlueWolf: get the .deb, and it will install on double-clicking.
<Guest58033> yes OzuNITY ROCKS
<auronandace> BlueWolf: firefox 5 is already in the repos if you are using natty
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Unpack it to any folder.
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Run the "firefox" file located in there
<auronandace> !info firefox | BlueWolf
<urlin2u> cousin_mario, it is in a ppa
<ubottu> BlueWolf: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<cousin_mario> urlin2u: do you think it will be included in the official repositories?
<auronandace> !packages | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<urlin2u> cousin_mario, I don't know.
<theadmin> 30 thousand? I somehow thought it actually had around 90 thousand...
<auronandace> theadmin: not sure how uptodate that factoid is regarding amount of packages
<urlin2u> cousin_mario, here is a link to the ppa and how to set it up http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_next?dist=maverick
<kaellan> how do i find what swap partetition is being used ?
<urlin2u> kaellan, you only need one
<triunity> How does one change from LibreOffice to OpenOffice?  I installed it from USC, but it never showed up...  And it says you launch it from libreoffice, which doesn't make sense...
<BlueWolf> theadmin: I double clicked on the firefox, it update but did not install?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Sorry, I think you misunderstand the fact that this package is *not* an Ubuntu package, and thus will *not* integrate with Ubuntu menus and other things without special street magic
<kaellan> urlin2u: im deleting he backtrack partition and a old ubuntu partiion so now i need t know what one of the swap partitions im using for this instal of ubuntu
<urlin2u> triunity, you would have to wipe libre and download from open office, libre is ahead of open office now thgough.
<darkset> hi... I have problem. I can't install any ubuntu (dvd or live cd) , becouse when i start installer, and chose language, keyboard... get info theh cdrom coould not be find and mounted. I check logs and i think its problem of i82365 module becouse it dont load
<urlin2u> kaellan, the swap isn't important for installs, delete all and make a new one with the new partitioning for the install.
<cousin_mario> urlin2u: thanks, but I'd rather not use an unofficial package for such a critical task
<triunity> Yea, but libre base has serious issues... and those issues didn't exist in openoffice.  So im ok with oo being slightly less advanced...
<urlin2u> cousin_mario, cool
<kaellan> urlin2u even if i lready got the ubuntu i want instaled already ?
<triunity> Thanks for the headsup though
<urlin2u> kaellan, screen shot gparted so I can see whats up http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<BlueWolf> theadmin: It is. It Opened up in ubuntu. And I made sure it was an ubuntu package when I downloaded it.
<ziga_> anyone here knows how to fix sound problems? I have no sound icon in taskbar
<BlueWolf> theadmin: It just wont install in the ubuntu directory
<kaellan> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/168072
<theadmin> BlueWolf: *facepalm* That's exactly what I'm talking about, it is NOT AN UBUNTU PACKAGE. It's not a .deb, it's a .tar.gz.
<kaellan> urlin2u i have deleted the backtrack partition and now i need to remove the corect swap memmory
<urlin2u> kaellan, just remove the one closest to the unallocated, you only need one, also how much ram do you have?
<urlin2u> kaellan, there is no correct
<kaellan> urlin2u: i got 6 gig 1333 mhz on this laptop
<NicheOWAT> hey guys, I need some help with my dual booting. Earlier today I ran the Windows installer on my Drive E:, I decided to use the Live CD disk to overwrite the entire Drive E: and install Ubuntu that way instead. When I boot my comptuer now and have the option to boot Windows 7 or Ubuntu, when I select Ubuntu I now get an error
<urlin2u> kaellan, cool your swap is fine then I suggest the one to remove as it will give you more unallocated .
<NicheOWAT> I think it's still trying to boot the Windows installed partition even though I created a new one, how do I go about fixing this? I'm such a noob
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<szal> NicheOWAT: first, define 'an error'
<NicheOWAT> urlin2u, how do I get to ubuntu? Says Windows can't find that partition whenever I try to boot Ubuntu
<NicheOWAT> I'm in Windows 7 now fyi
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, did you install inside of windows?
<triunity> NicheOWAT, if both are fresh, just install do a reinstall with windows, than install ubuntu on top.  That is the best way
<NicheOWAT> Earlier today yes, but I just used the LiveCD to overwrite that
<ziga_> the best how to about dualboot i have ever found is here: http://www.lancelhoff.com/restore-grub2-after-installing-windows/
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, yes to me
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, yes to a wubi install?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ok then, please could you give me the Url for the firefox site.
<NicheOWAT> what? Wubi install?
<NicheOWAT> don't know what this means
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Open a terminal, run this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, first tab the user name so we know who you af=re answering. Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<urlin2u> are*
<NicheOWAT> urlin2u, the first time I installed Ubuntu ealrier today, yes I did install it with Windows. However I just used the Live CD to install Ubuntu, erasing the Ubuntu that was installed with Windows earlier
<NicheOWAT> I overwrote it because it limited me to 30GB when I ran it through Windows
<zamba> how can i make a bootable usb from an iso?
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, can you screen shot gparted or run a script to pastebin, you will have to onstall gparted.
<urlin2u> install
<theadmin> zamba: There are many ways, unetbootin, usb-creator, lili
<NicheOWAT> urlin2u, I don't know what any of that means
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, gparted is a partitioner on the live cd.
<zamba> theadmin: what works?
<milamber> !usb | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urlin2u> NicheOWAT, if you can't boot ubuntu we will have to use the install disc to fix it so a screen shot of gparted will get us closer, boot the live cd.
<theadmin> zamba: All of those I listed would work with Ubuntu.
<zamba> this is not about installing ubuntu, it's about writing bootable iso images to usb
<NicheOWAT> Ok, I'm going to reboot with the Live CD.... I'LL BE BAWK
<zamba> theadmin: as i said, this is not about installing ubuntu
<alks> ;] cant get  MS windows media player  to run on playonlinux :/, it installs and does not run  (looking for a solution for DRM protected files)
<gluesniffmonkey> I have one ubuntu laptop that refuses to connect to my wireless router at home.
<gluesniffmonkey> All the settings are the same in networkmanager.
<dr_willis> playonlinux is a wine frontend. so check the wine app databese alks
<gluesniffmonkey> how do i troubleshoot this?
<kaellan> urlin2u: hmm i dont find how to make the partition im on bigger/increased over the amount of free space
<urlin2u> kaellan, I don't understan that.
<kaellan> urlin2u: how to make a partiion bigger?
<urlin2u> kaellan, sorry you have to do it from a live cdturn off the swap when you do.
<milamber> !details | gluesniffmonkey
<ubottu> gluesniffmonkey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kaellan> urlin2u: ok
<kaellan> bbl then :)
<urlin2u> kaellan, cool turn off the sap to do it.
<urlin2u> swap
<pyghassen> hi
<furuikun_> hi
<pyghassen> is there any chat room for ubuntu server?
<milamber> pyghassen: #ubuntu-server
<pyghassen> thanks milamber
<milamber> pyghassen: np
<gluesniffmonkey> running 10.04 networkmanager wireless security wpa & wpa2 Personal IPv4 settings Automatic (DHCP) working with imac and acer aspire one
<gluesniffmonkey> with acer extensa 4630z same settings on ubuntu 10.04 and can't connect
<dr_willis> gluesniffmonkey:  what witeless chipset would be handy also
<dr_willis> its one of those importsnt details.
<alks> ahhh so as i look in wine app database it says that drm protectd files does not work on wine installed windows media player.. so no need to fix it
<gluesniffmonkey> i can connect to wireless wpa2 everywhere but at home
<alks> does anyone know how to run drm protected files in ubuntu
<alks> ?
<dr_willis> alks:  vbox running windows
<alks> i have only 2gigs ram
<dr_willis> do.
<dr_willis> so
<vanquish349> where is the geddit executable file, i need it for greese monkey
<dr_willis> it can work
<triunity> alks, the vb will work fine with 1/2 that
<alks> ok ill try it then
<alks> ty
<vanquish349> please anyone
<gluesniffmonkey> Wireless card is Atheros Communications AR928X
<triunity> Give the VB 512MB of ram ;)
<szal> vanquish349: hint: it's gedit, not geddit
<dr_willis> vanquish349:  use  which  command
<vanquish349> szal: yeah i know spelling mistake
<gluesniffmonkey> The router is Linksy WAP 54G
<vanquish349> dr_willis: what do you mean
<dr_willis> 'which gedit'
<urlin2u> alks, if you have a legal windows disc and key just dual boot.
<alks> urlin2u,  i have dual boot just wanted to make it work straight so i could get rid of window someday
<vanquish449> sorry, stupid unity froze on me again
<vanquish449> so how do i open gedit from a folder place things
<vanquish449> thingy*
<bleahhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS N
<bleahhh> IGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NI
<urlin2u> alks, good goal. ;-)
<vanquish449> so can someone help me
<dr_willis> clarify the problem. ;)
<vanquish449> dr_willis: i am starting to use greasemonkey
<theadmin> woah
<vanquish449> to make a script you have to put a few bits of info in and then chose an editor you want ro use
<vanquish449> to*
<vanquish449> then a folder thing comes up
<dr_willis> you mean a file requestir dialog box asking for the editor to use?
<vanquish449> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> so use 'which gedit' to get the path
<vanquish449> ok
<vanquish449> ohh i see
<vanquish449> thanks
<Niche> Hey guys, I "Try Ubuntu" on the Live CD and it's been loading for 20 minutes since... Is this normal? I have a quad core computer, it's not slow
<Niche> *I clicked
<triunity> No, that is not normal
<theadmin> Niche: It's not normal. Make sure it was burned well, there is an option to check disk integrity in the boot menu
<triunity> It shouldn't take more than a minute to load
<theadmin> triunity: It often does take more than a minute. Not more than 3 mins though.
<szal> triunity: let's say 2 or 3, but certainly not more than that
<Niche> Already checked for integrity after it burned and it appeared to be fine :S
<dr_willis> !nomodset
<JoeR1> quick question, does anyone know how long, on average, "make" takes during the compile on the 3.0.1 kernel?
<triunity> LoL, ok------  if loadtime => 360: print "error"
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Niche> If print "error" sudo reboot
<whoppergator> JoeR1: that is REALLY dependent on the system compiling the kernel...
<gluesniffmonkey> gtg. Try this qagain later
<theadmin> triunity: What's that language? :/
<gluesniffmonkey> again
<triunity> Niche ewww, that can lead to infinate reboots, bad programer, shame on you
<triunity> Python
<dr_willis> Niche:  whats your video chipset. you may need that nomodeset option
<JoeR1> whoppergator, gee really!? wow, that totally make me wish I would have asked for an average time
<Niche> Haha, I have zero programming knowledge :D
<whoppergator> JoeR1: haha, nice
<Niche> Video chipset? I have no idea, how do I figure that out?
<triunity> Its ok Niche, i forgive you, this time.  But next time i cut off a finger...
<whoppergator> JoeR1: on my old-school dual-core intel core laptop, it can take 15 minutes when i've customized a lot.
<Niche> If finger = -rm sudo reboot
<dr_willis> ive seen it take severl hrs. ;)   so now your average is  2 hrs
<triunity> *twitch*
<Niche> Lol
<JoeR1> whoppergator, I only ask because I have been going for many hours now and I have no idea how much longer it has
<rumianom> Hi, what might the problem when mouse is hard in interacting if there is huge wifi usage, both usb wifi dongle and wireless usb mouse?
<triunity> Signal Interferance
<whoppergator> JoeR1: Oh, well I'm coming from a gentoo background in that respect, so my kernel are pretty lean. If you're compiling ALL modules or something then that could take that long
<milamber> JoeR1: http://xkcd.com/303/
<triunity> @rumianom --> Your wifi dongle and wireless mouse may be interfering with each other
<sarmion> test
<rumianom> @triunity thanks
<whoppergator> JoeR1: what are you running the compile on? you could also parallel-ize some of it?
<triunity> @rumianom, to test, try a normal usb mouse and then do something internet intensive, and see if the mouse acts up.  If it does, than you have more serious issues
<Niche-LiveCD> hey guys
<Niche-LiveCD> now I'm trying to resolve my issue
<triunity> Mornin'
<Niche-LiveCD> bad programmer her
<triunity> Yepperz, i remember
<Niche-LiveCD> lol
<Niche-LiveCD> so I mentioned this 30 minutes ago, but I'll restate my problem
<JoeR1> whoppergator, this is a Pentium d, first gen dual core 2g ram
<whoppergator> JoeR1: Woah, that's why. Are you compiling the default ubuntu sources?
<szal> a heating plant, and not the fastest one at that ^^
<rumianom> @triunity i don't have normal mouse, but changing channel should be okay or I have to change bandpass 2,4 -> 5
<JoeR1> whoppergator, no, I nixed some options
<claviusmond> can anyone tell me why streamtuner wont show stations for the live365 or basic.ch channels?
<rumianom> @triunity is there a tool for ubuntu to check the traffic on every channel?
<claviusmond> or, suggest any other radio streamer that works better than this one
<triunity> Umm, on my phone there is, im not sure about ubuntu though
<fish_> hi
<Niche-LiveCD> Earlier today I installed Ubuntu 11.04 with the Windows Installer. I decided later on in the day to install Ubuntu 11.04 with the Live CD. After installing with the Live CD, when I get the option to boot Windows 7 or Ubuntu, the Ubuntu does not work and says Windows cannot find the partition.
<triunity> Maybe try a different channel and just see if it helps
<Niche-LiveCD> An image of my fdisk -l can be seen here: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1489/screenshotrootubuntuhom.png
<Niche-LiveCD> Any ideas?
<JoeR1> whoppergator, oh well screw it, I'll just have to endure and wait until the Bulldozer comes out
<fish_> i have a really weird issue.. i try to fix hostname -f, right now it says 'Name or service not known'. as far as i know, it looks up the local ip. so if i put the hostname for 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts, it should work
<Y3N> hi all
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, did you put the sdb first in line to boot in the bios?
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, not that I know of
<Niche-LiveCD> I barely know what I'm doing
<Niche-LiveCD> is there a way I can fix that in Terminal if I didn't?
<whoppergator> JoeR1: oh well, gl. I remember spending whole nights compiling back in college days :)
<fish_> but it seems tools like nslookup and host don't read hosts, but ping for examples does. /etc/nsswitch.conf is correct (files before anything else for 'hosts'
<JoeR1> whoppergator, I suspect most of tomorrow will be spent on this as well
<triunity> Niche, grub2 is most likely broken, follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<rumianom> @triunity was is the name of your iphone app?
<Niche-LiveCD> If I follow this tutorial: http://www.lancelhoff.com/restore-grub2-after-installing-windows/ do you think it will fix my issue? I'm just afraid it's going to remove my Windows partition and then I'll have zero working partitions
<triunity> Andriod, sorry!@
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, is sdb a slave hd?
<Y3N> any1 using Lusca here?
<triunity> Rumianom, I know they have one for iphone, my friend uses it...
<whoppergator> JoeR1: make sure you use the -j# make opt, where # is the number of jobs to help in the future
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, no idea
<froes> hi guys... cant seem to install vlc.. any ideas???
<froes> http://pastebin.com/T6xa1FAG
<rumianom> @triunity ups read iphone but there was phone ;) so what is the name of this app?
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, so we can make sure grub is in the sdb hd masterboot record you just have to have it read first in the bios.
<JoeR1> whoppergator, ok I'm on it, perhaps I will see you tomorrow and report on the event
<szal> !info vlc maverick
<whoppergator> JoeR1: for a dual core, use 3, so something like: 'make -j3 && make modules_install'
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.7 (maverick), package size 2001 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<triunity> @rumianom Honestly i can't say.. I've seen my friend use it, but I don't know its name offhand, search the app store...
<JoeR1> whoppergator, at this rate that won't come up until some time in january
<szal> froes: try uninstalling libva1 first
<triunity> @rumianom, the forums recommend wifi radar, which is available from USC
<Y3N> somebody.... plz help me out,  my Lusca error with warning "squidaio_queue_request : WARNING - Queue congestion" if anyone know how to fix it, i am appreciate, Thanks
<doritey> Hi,.
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, open gparted on the live cd it is in the menu and take a screen shot I want to make sure no partitions are open.
<doritey> .*
<whoppergator> JoeR1: If it's something you have to do a lot, consider compiling on a faster machine. There is no rule you have to torture that particular box
<doritey> Is there anything you can do on Ubuntu that can't be done on Windows or OSX? I'm asking because I just got a MacBook and I'm setting up virtualizations of all the OS' I might need to access in the future.
<triunity> JoeR1 -->  ubuntu 11.04 server edition.  It isn't tied down by a gui, may be your saving grace
<triunity> Doritey --> Not get viruses?
<ricky26> Does anyone know where I'd look if Ubuntu is being weird with a specific USB device?
<doritey> Well, I mean in terms of functionality
<szal> triunity: futile for Mac OSX, I guess
<JoeR1> whoppergator, this is the fastst machine I have right now and the only one runnning linux anyway
<szal> futile argument, that is
<triunity> Szal, mac's get viruses... don't let them fool you
<whoppergator> ricky26: did you look at your dmesg output already?
<doritey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ricky26> whoppergator: Yeah, nothing.
<doritey> Apparently Linux has viruses too.
<ricky26> whoppergator: Pressing buttons on the USB device causes gdm to restart. ;P
<doritey> I think it's just a matter of the OS' popularity.
<JoeR1> triunity, no gui!? that sounds like the like a freaking nightmare
<triunity> Doritey, The main virus on that page has an uninstall command... really?
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<rumianom> @triunity thanks i have found the same - installing :)
<whoppergator> ricky26: wow, lovely. kernel issue?
<JoeR1> triunity, also I have linux server on my NAS
<doritey> triunity: Well whatever, I'm just wondering if there's anything Ubuntu can do that Windows or OSX can't.
<urlin2u> doritey, There has not yet been a widespread Linux malware threat of the type that Microsoft Windows software faces
<ricky26> whoppergator: I'm hoping it's not a problem with kernel, because the device has no specific drivers.
<doritey> I.e. is there a reason for me to virtualize it
<ricky26> whoppergator: It's a usb audo/HID hybrid all the info is in the descriptors.
<triunity> Yes, there is more hacking software on Linux than Win and Mac combined
<doritey> Aha.
<doritey> Does that include programming IDEs and stuff
<doritey> because i would like a neat programming environment
<wildbat_semiafk> anyone know how too loop boot alternate ubuntu ISO ? i tried iso-scan/filename but it seem not working .
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, did you see my gpart?
<triunity> Dority, there are a few great IDE's like Eclipse
<ricky26> The crash isnt consistent either, sometimes it works properly, and sometimes it assigns all the buttons from 0, ie LMOUSE, RMOUSE etc, and I can't click with my actual mouse.
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, okay close everything the open the disk utility and unmount everything as of now you have sda2 open we want none open the key you see in gparted means mounted.
<triunity> Im not sure if that is on Mac/Windows (seeing as i don't use them)
<doritey> triunity that's cool
<doritey> Well
<doritey> Actually now that I think about, I'm sure at least Windows has an equally powerful selection of programming tools.
<doritey> Hm...
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, yes that was a picture of only one HD you have 3, we want all not mounted.
<triunity> Every major OS has nice programming tools
<doritey> Well, maybe I should just skip using Linux for now.
<whoppergator> ricky26: i don't think i can help much without more info, what exactly is the device?
<triunity> What about the hacking?
<JoeR1> doritey - windows has an amazing selection of progrmming tools
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, how do I unmount with Disk Utility
<doritey> joe75 ya
<milamber> doritey: why are you thinking about transitioning/virtualizing? linux has a really great server stack with LAMP, but unless you provide details, we won't be able to tell you any specifics. as for switching for the sake of switching - i don't really recommend that. learning for the sake of learning - ok though :)
<ricky26> whoppergator: Logitech G930
<triunity> John the Ripper will cry...
<ricky26> whoppergator: I am just fighting lsusb for the descriptors
<triunity> and AirCrackng... and and...
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, there are unmount buttons for each partition in each HD.
<whoppergator> ricky26: oO, is that a camera?
<ricky26> whoppergator: No
<doritey> milamber: I'm into web/design/programming/development and I'm just setting up virtualized environments that I may need for later
<squig> I laugh when some one suggests php as being pretty good
<ricky26> whoppergator: Don't ask about the logitech webcam on my desk
<ricky26> whoppergator: That causes lock-ups in Linux
<ricky26> whoppergator: I shoulda learned really. ;P
<doritey> I'm just wondering if there's anything Ubuntu does better than Windows/Mac that isn't a free software foundation-argument
<Zutara> Hi. need help with moving a window from my second monitor (left) over to my first (right). Can't use mouse because whenever I click the stupid window moves.
<doritey> like ITS FREE or whatever.
<doritey> I mean in terms of actual functionality.
<Mrokii> Hi. I sthere a way to tell Gnome-Terminal (via some preference-file) to open with an initial window-size?
<whoppergator> ricky26: haha, yeah sounds like kernel issues, sorry i'm not more helpful
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, do I even unmount my current Linux installation hard drive?
<squig> doritey, we have significantly increased performance (like 40% for our tasks)
<ricky26> whoppergator: Yeah, the camera one definitely is.
<triunity> Dirity, for webdev, Mac and Windows are fine, Linux has Equally good software, but nothing amazingly unique...
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, do you also know how to change HD list in the bioos move them around for reading at boot?
<whoppergator> Mrokii: yes.
<ricky26> whoppergator: It's due to Linux being far too optimistic in usbcore.
<sarmion> when i boot up natty it says unable to mount?
<auronandace> doritey: there are lots of different filesystems supported on linux
<doritey> squig thats cool
<Niche-LiveCD> urlin2u,  negatory
<ricky26> whoppergator: But the G930 is a pita, because sometimes it works fine, and just replugging doesn't seem to fix. I have to reboot. Which makes me think it's a service setting it up crazy.
<urlin2u> Niche-LiveCD, we will be wasting out time till you do.
<whoppergator> Mrokii: go to the edit menu, then under profile preferences there is an option for that
<milamber> doritey: the lamp stack would be the only argument then. getting apache mysql and php or perl or python is a breeze on linux
<squig> doritey, windows 7's file server is almost as fast  as nfs from 2000 (and before)
<Zutara> hello?
<urlin2u> our*
<Mrokii> whoppergator: oh, thanks. I thought that would be something needed to be done via some prefs-files.
<triunity> Dority:  Linux is also great for recovery.  If your windows dies, having a dualboot Linux can save your life/work
<whoppergator> Mrokii: it used to be something that could only be done by passing a command line option, but the newer versions have that handy option
<triunity> Or just a live CD
<sarmion> i just keep .iso on external
<ricky26> whoppergator: Argh, I think I'm gonna have to believe it's logitech being shite with USB again.
<Mrokii> whoppergator: Okay, found it. Thanks again.
<Zutara> triunity: damn right. The LM9 Lice CD saved some of my files when I had to reinstall
<Zutara> *Live
<whoppergator> ricky26: yeah, i have a dual-boot desktop that makes me unplug the mouse and plug it back in everytime i switch, or the scroll wheel will go into SUPER sensitive mode
<ricky26> whoppergator: lol
<triunity> Zutara:  thats what im talkin' about ;)
<Zutara> Hi. need help with moving a window from my second monitor (left) over to my first (right). Can't use mouse because whenever I click the stupid window moves.
<ricky26> Incidentally, is there any set of scripts for building ubuntu from scratch? :p
<Zutara> I want to move the Minitube window back over
<Zutara> won't wrok with mouse though
<Slart> Zutara: I'm not sure if devilspie works with separate monitors but it might be worth a try
<Slart> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (natty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ricky26> whoppergator: Thanks for your thoughts on my problem btw. :)
<whoppergator> Zutara: if you hold down alt, it used to let you drag a window with the mouse from any window position
<whoppergator> ricky26: np! :)
<Zutara> alt = no dice :(
<AdvoWork> how can i check if/what firewall is running on my server?
 * Zutara installs devilspie
<doritey> squig milamber and triunity: With the risk of sounding belligerent and while I do appreciate Linux's technical prowess, I don't really consider it very interesting from a desktop functionality standpoin. Like, I'm talking about emulating Ubuntu for the purpose of getting access to things I don't have on Windows or OSX.
<doritey> And in that case, it won't do much if Ubuntu's only selling point is that it's faster/more secure or whatever.
<Slart> AdvoWork: iptables -L will give you a list of some of the rules for iptables
<doritey> Get what I mean?
<doritey> standpoint*
<whoppergator> AdvoWork: are you looking for something besides grepping through ps?
<urlin2u> doritey, why are you here this is Ubuntu support, not arguments.
<Zutara> DP installed. now what?
<Slart> doritey, squig, milamber, triunity: this is a channel for ubuntu user support.. discussions such as this one might be better done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sarmion> Any nifty linux commands?
<JoeR1> doritey the "selling point" that get ubuntu/linux downloaded more often than not is that it is free
<Acidpunk> That and 95% of software on the platform is free as well
<Slart> Zutara: you'll have to check the man page.. man devilspie   should be a good start
<triunity> there are a lot of programs on linux that can't be found on mac/windows, but if you don't need/want those programs there is little point.  Like nmap, john the ripper, aircrackng, and the like...  Not to mention  if you are a web dev, you may want linux as a vb for the point of checking compatablity with your sites
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zutara> k
<sarmion> I've just switched to Linux from windows...is why i ask...
<milamber> doritey: i understand what you are saying. most people here are very much a fan of the right tool for the job. if you have the right tools then there is no need to switch. (excluding the arguments you have already excluded :) )
<Slart> Zutara: I've never actually used it myself.. just heard it being recommended
<triunity> test
<urlin2u> Stop feeding the troll
<auronandace> !terminal | sarmion
<ubottu> sarmion: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JoeR1> doritey, I'm with you thought, for the most part Windows 7 or Xp is a great OS with an fine amount of versatility and I would NEVER recommend any distro of linux to friend that isn't interested in spending hours of every day just trying to acclimated to a new OS
<Slart> !ot | JoeR1
<ubottu> JoeR1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<richtroye> sarmion grep and find are nifty linux commands
<doritey> triunity, milamber and JoeR1: Good points, to all of you.
<richtroye> and man, and apropos, they're good commands too
<doritey> urlin2u and Slart: Ok. :-)
<sarmion> what? @richroye
<AdvoWork> Slart, its basically im trying to get my ubuntu server to connect to a mysql connection on a remote connection. it works from otherpc > remote, but not ubuntu server > remote. Any suggestions, i cant see aything blocking it on iptables
<Slart> doritey: thanks =)
<urlin2u> doritey, there is a #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoeR1> cram it Slart - I was talking about Ubuntu I just said linux in a generalization
<doritey> Ya.
<doritey> I'm there.
<richtroye> sarmion You were asking for nifty linux commands, and I gave you four
<doritey> :)
<triunity> JoeR1  I disagree, my grandmother uses linux just fine.  In fact i have to help her less on linux than i did with windows...
<Slart> JoeR1: talking about ubuntu is offtopic in this channel as well.. this is for user questions/support.. not discussion
<sarmion> @richroye Grep and Find
<richtroye> sarmion  Perhaps another channel is better for your question, maybe #linux
<triunity> is it #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuofftopic?
<milamber> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Slart> AdvoWork: hmm.. if you haven't set anything up there shouldn't be anything blocking.. there are no default rules setup.. ie everything should be open on a default install..
<triunity> Thanks
<Niche> urlin2u, my pc restarted and now I am unable to boot windows or linux. It just says Grub and tells me to press Tab
<JoeR1> triunity, well different stroke for different folks, I can say that i am pretty sure Ubuntu is ill suited for power users like myself, I lack the high end programmer prowess and I am not on the day care level either and U-linux seems to be too much trouble for not enough benefit but I am still trying
<Zutara> I've got no idea of where to start with the geometry command
<Slart> AdvoWork: I'm not really sure what can go wrong with the mysql stuff.. haven't used it that much myself.. and never to a remote computer
<Slart> Zutara: hang on.. let me install devilspie and see if I can make sense of it
<Zutara> k
<milamber> AdvoWork: you have to bind your ip in the my.cnf
<milamber> AdvoWork: to enable remote connections on the default mysql server
<urlin2u> Niche, first you are going to have to open the bios and put the sdb hd before the others for this to work. To be honest for me it is 3:13 am I need to crash, so others may be able to help.
<AdvoWork> milamber, is this still the case though, because i can go anymachine > remote machine  = ok, but ubuntuserver > remote machine = fail.. isnt the bind bit supposedly done on the remote side? which i have proven already works?
<Niche> Kk thanks for your helps
<triunity> Well Joe I guess each has there own.  I've installed linux on about 80 - 90 computers, and about 30 or so server installs.  Most of my clients get a hold of it rather quickly...
<urlin2u> Niche, this is any easy fix If I was there about 5 min work, but on the web with a new user this could take awhile, I need to sleep.
<beginner> hi everyone, i have something to ask: is it possible to have Compiz and Unity together
<milamber> AdvoWork: not sure what anymachine > remote machine means? and no the bind bit is on the server
<dr_willis> beginner:  thats the default. so yes
<dr_willis> unity runs on top of compiz normally
<Zutara> ew. Unity.
<triunity> Question.  I have a python script on my desktop, is there any way of running it, merely by double clicking?
<dr_willis> eww you said eww.
<Zutara> triunity: yes
<Slart> Zutara: hmm.. it seems devilspie is more of a "configure stuff the way you want them to be" instead of "change things around with the command line"
<Zutara> damnit
<triunity> Zutara:  Agreed, unity is horrable.  I tell my clients that it is broke, and switch them back to gnome
<Zutara> well this sucks
<whoppergator> beginner: if you want to configure compiz, there is always the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<triunity> Zutara, might elaborating on how?
<ricky26> triunity: chmod +x filename :p
<Zutara> right click, choose properties, click permmissions and check the run this file as...
<Zutara> or that
<triunity> Way beyond that...
<ricky26> triunity: If that doesn't work add #!/bin/env python as the first line
<triunity> Warning: unknown mime-type for "Hello World" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<triunity> Error: no such file "Hello World"
<beginner> Thanks guys..
<ricky26> triunity: #!/usr/bin/env python
<triunity> and to ricky --> bash: /home/omega/Desktop/test.py: /bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
 * Zutara sighs "Why is there nothing on the internet about this prob?" & tries using pluses in his google searches. :p
<AdvoWork> milamber, i mean my general machine here i can connect to mysql on the remote machine so i know the remote machine is accepting connections, but on my ubuntu server, i try the same connection and it times out(so surely that means something on the ubuntu machine is blocking it?)
<Slart> Zutara: this seems more usable.. not easy.. but still more usable http://movingtofreedom.org/2010/08/10/arranging-windows-from-the-gnulinux-command-line-with-wmctrl/
<Zutara> ooooo
<triunity> Heyy Ricky, it works, thank you ;)  I guess its really my fault for not putting the first line in.  Shame on me, ehh?
 * Niche prints "Hello World"
<ricky26> triunity: :P
<ricky26> triunity: No problem.
<dr_willis> python is very structured.  so are scripts. ;)
<milamber> AdvoWork: i don't think you are presenting your problem clearly. you are describing the remote machine as the mysql server. you are saying that you are trying to connect to that server from your server and it is timing out?
<milamber> AdvoWork: and based on the info provided i would say it sounds like a router issue
<triunity> Dr_Willis, Yea, python is structured, but typically i run python by typing in terminal:  python script.py
<triunity> Which doesnt require the : #!/usr/bin/env python
<dr_willis> triunity:  use thae #! and you dont need to
<wildbat> anyone know how too loop boot alternate ubuntu ISO ? i tried boot option "iso-scan/filename=the.iso"  but it seem not working .
<Niche> Sigh, how did I screw up a ubuntu install guys? That is like crashing a bike with training wheels
<triunity> Dr, when i run it without that, it just opens python, doesn't actually run the script
<dr_willis> wildbat:  boot iso with grub2 you mean?
<whoppergator> wildbat: what are you trying to do?
<wildbat> dr_willis: yes
<wildbat> whoppergator: boot the alternate iso wit grub2
<whoppergator> Niche: details? sorry i missed your earlier attempt with urlin2u
<Slart> Zutara: that utility worked for me.. note though that if you're using desktop effects (compiz) you have one huuuge desktop.. so if I want to put my irssi window on the desktop to the right I have to move it to coords 2000,10  (my screen is ~1900 pixels wide)
<Slart> Zutara: here are some more commands http://tomas.styblo.name/wmctrl/
<sgo11> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.04 natty. did all the upgrades. Intel graphic card. Currently, my screen resolution is not correct. it's restricted to 1024x768. It might because of long VGA cables? (I used two VGA cables and connected them together to make a long one). how to solve it?
<dr_willis> wildbat:  i got some bookmarks on it at delicious.com/dr_willis
<sgo11> I even tried xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080, but it gave me error: xrandr: cannot find mode "1920x1080"
<triunity> Second part of the question, when it runs, it asks: "Do you want to run or display its contents?"  Can i just force this particular script to run always not display?
<ricky26> sgo11: Which intel card?
<Niche> Whoppergator, ubuntu not booting. I tried to fix grub and now neither boot
<whoppergator> wildbat: is there something wrong with using a flash stick or burning to disc?
<sgo11> I am very sure my monitor and PC support 1920x1080. I used it before with short cable.
<sgo11> ricky26, sorry, can't remember. but it's very new one.
<sgo11> ricky26, I used 1920x1080 before with a short VGA cable. right now, due to the distance between the PC box and monitor, I has to use long cable. so I used two VGA cables. not sure if this is the cause.
<whoppergator> Niche: is this an initial dual-boot install of ubuntu? also, are we talking two hdds here or one with multiple partitions?
<ricky26> sgo11: Did you use the same OS before?
<Niche> Multiple hdds
<Zutara> Well, it moved the minitube window. now it's in my second workspace, on my first monitor and the top half of the window is above the edge of my 1920x1024 monitor.
<sgo11> ricky26, yeah. ubuntu 11.04.
<ricky26> sgo11: You've installed the appropriate xorg-xserver-video-X packages right?
<whoppergator> Niche: ah, okay. so when you boot, you are seeing grub load, but it can't find the configuration partition?
<Niche> Downloading x chat now so I can relay more info
<sgo11> ricky26, actually, I have two PCs and two monitors. they are the same setup and model. another one with short cable (provided by PC) works now in ubuntu 11.04.
<Niche> On smart phone now
<sgo11> ricky26, what is that? just default installation. then upgrade. install vlc, ubuntu-restricted-extras etc...
<ricky26> sgo11: Graphics drivers, if you didn't do anything special with the first PC you shouldn't need to.
<ricky26> sgo11: You could always try looking at the two X11 logs to make sure they're both using the same driver.
<Niche-LiveCD> Ok
<ricky26> sgo11: because that'll be what is restricting the resolution if it's a software problem. ;P
<rabbi1> guys, unable to start font viewer....
<sgo11> ricky26, I didn't do anything special with the first PC. just the VGA cables are different. One with PC provided VGA short cable. Another one with two long VGA cables bought from some shop.
<sgo11> ricky26, how to check which driver is using?
<rabbi1> any suggestion , how to check .. can't find gnome-font-viewer in syn mgr also... how can i reinstall ?
<wildbat> dr_wills: thanks for the link don't see one for alternate CD
<ricky26> sgo11: Just look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<dr_willis> im glad i now use dvi and hdmi on all my pcs
 * Zutara 's resolution is restricted to 640x480 on his CRT.
<Zutara> Before I reinstalled it was fine. What gives?
<wildbat> whoppergator: just making a multiboot USB :>
<Niche-LiveCD> whoppergator, I am trying to get grub to detect my Windows install by typing "sudo update-grub" in Terminal, but Terminal returns "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'.
<beginner> hi, does anyone know how to kill X server in Ubuntu (Alt+ctrl+Backspace does not work with me) ?
<dr_willis> wildbat:  pendrivelinux site has some tools to automate it. try thete
<Zutara> pkill xorg maybe? (or something along those lines
<triunity> Niche, you are forgetting a step!!!
<dr_willis> beginner:  thats been disabed for ages
<whoppergator> beginner: switch to a terminal with ctrl-alt-F1, then log-in and KILL
<sgo11> ricky26, ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0, is this the line I should look at?
<whoppergator> beginner: if you want that feature back, you can enable it in the keyboard config
 * Zutara has been using Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc for a few years.
<dr_willis> beginner:  sudo service gdm stop or restart is one way also
<Niche-LiveCD> whoppergator, also I was following some instructions online, and accidentally mounted my Windows partition (sda2) when I meant to mount my Linux partition (sdb2). I typed "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" Did this do something that I need to reverse now?
<Zutara> worked fine everytime
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<IdleOne> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<whoppergator> Niche-LiveCD: if you have rebooted since then don't worry about it
<triunity> Niche do this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Niche-LiveCD> whoppergator, ok I have
<beginner> dr_willis thanks that's what exactly i looking for..
<Zutara> So why did they disable it? It's helped me out loads of times.
<rabbi1> font viewer isn't starting. any suggestion , can't find gnome-font-viewer in syn mgr also... how can i reinstall ?
<ricky26> sgo11: Not quite. For example, my Xorg log has a lot of messages from RADEON, for my AMD graphics card.
<dr_willis> Zutara: x devs decided to i belive
<Zutara> hm.
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. so which line should I look at? I have no idea...
<ricky26> sgo11: If one of the logs mentions for example i915 or similar, and the other doesn't, it could be something weird.
<ricky26> sgo11: Basically, if the logs look the same, there's no problem. :P
<Niche-LiveCD> triunity, I did but it returns the same thing. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Niche-LiveCD> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<sgo11> ricky26, well. the log files are very long. I have no idea if they are the same or not...
<sgo11> ricky26, I am pretty sure there must be some other ways to check the driver....
<ricky26> sgo11: There probably is
<ricky26> sgo11: XD
<ricky26> sgo11: You could try glxinfo.
<ricky26> And look at the vendor string.
<triunity> Niche:  Run:  sudo chroot /mnt
<sgo11> ricky26, Error: unable to open display by running glxinfo.
<ricky26> sgo11: Try the other PC.
<sgo11> ricky26, wait.
<Niche-LiveCD> triunity: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Niche-LiveCD> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<Niche-LiveCD> ooops
<sgo11> ricky26, sorry. I did it in the wrong PC. i did it in ssh..
<ricky26> sgo11: Haha :)
<triunity> run chroot /mnt first
<Niche-LiveCD> triunity: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<Niche-LiveCD> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<whoppergator> Niche-LiveCD: need to mount the ubuntu partition first?
 * Zutara can get all that info by running /exec -o inxi -G
<Zutara> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1920x1024@50.0hz
<Zutara>            GLX Renderer GeForce 6600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<triunity> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt
<triunity> Assuming sda1 is your mount point
<ricky26> Zutara: how terribly fancy.
<Zutara> ?
<Zutara> how so?
<stix> can I somehow "unconfig" ubuntu, so that it will ask the user to set a new pass and do networking settings etc, when it boots the next time?
<triunity> Stix: OEM install
<ricky26> Zutara: Never heard of this so-called inxi. :p
<Zutara> oh
<whoppergator> wildbat: are you making a multi-boot USB using grub-2?
<triunity> Stix, you will need the Alternitive install DVD
<Zutara> it's an XCaht command ricky
<Zutara> *XChat
<stix> triunity: how is that? Something I should have chosen during install?
<ricky26> Zutara: Yeah
<ricky26> Zutara: I figured /exec ran something called inxo
<stix> hmm alternative?
<ricky26> inxi*
<ricky26> Zutara: from that line.
<Niche-LiveCD> whoppergator, ah, there we go
<Zutara> Although there probably is a way to do that in Terminal
<triunity> Ohh, is this for another user, or for a new computer?
<dr_willis> !info inxi
<sgo11> ricky26, vendor string are all the same.
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in natty
<Niche-LiveCD> whoppergator, I've entered those in now. Is there any way to check and see if this will work before rebooting?
<wildbat> whoppergator: yup everything else was working ~ then hitting the wall with ubuntu alternate CD
<triunity> stix: Ohh, is this for another user, or for a new computer?
<ricky26> sgo11: In that case, I'd say the drivers were fine on both machines.
<whoppergator> wildbat: if i remember correctly, the kernel in the alternate cd isn't named the same or in the same folder as the normal cd
<stix> triunity: it is for a template on our vmware environment
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. so what next? I really have to fix this issue....
<Niche-LiveCD> After mounting and trying those other commands successfully, I just tried to update my grub and it gave me something else
<Niche-LiveCD> root@ubuntu:/# sudo update-grub
<Niche-LiveCD> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Niche-LiveCD> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<sgo11> ricky26, some people online fix this issue by running, xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080. but I got error.
<IdleOne> !paste | Niche-LiveCD
<ubottu> Niche-LiveCD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ricky26> sgo11: I'm outta ideas sorry. You've tried the xrandr line which would be the next port of call.
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. thanks for the help.
<triunity> Niche: Ok you do update-grub AFTER restarting your computer, and running ubuntu for the hard drive, not the live cd
<wildbat> whoppergator: i know ~ i got it to "boot" but then in the installation it look for CD drive instead of the iso :<
<ricky26> sgo11: np, sorry I didn't help much : <
<sgo11> anyone else have any ideas how to fix my screen resolution problem? thanks.
<Niche-LiveCD> ah ok I'll try it then
<Niche-LiveCD> thanks guys
<sgo11> ricky26, no worries. thanks a lot for your reply and patient. :)
<triunity> FUUUU
<triunity> Niche, if you still have your alt, you needed to run, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<whoppergator> Niche-LiveCD: did you pass in the bindings when you chrooted?
<Zutara> Ha HA! Fixed Minitube's window. Right click on very bottom of window and chose move to left Workspace. :)
<rabbi1> font viewer isn't starting. any suggestion , can't find gnome-font-viewer in syn mgr also... how can i reinstall ?
<Niche> AHH freaking crap guys... Rebooting into live cd again
<Niche> I'm not going to get any sleep before work :(
<triunity> Niche, once you reboot, follow this exactly::: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667191/
<triunity> this assumes that sda1 is your mount point
<whoppergator> wildbat: how did you get the others to look for isos instead of the cd drive? did you use a loop mount?
<stix> triunity: like this one here: http://efreedom.com/Question/2-175905/Linux-Network-Configruation-Wizard
<ricky26> brahsd
<ricky26> back to kernel hacking I go. :p
<wildbat> whoppergator:  the ubuntu iso take iso-scan boot option. but it seem alternate cd don't
<_vaibhav_> I want to print text, from command prompt like.  $echo "hi" > /dev/usb/lp0 , I tried it nut didn't work.. Is there any way I can print from HP laser printer? am using buntu 10.04 and HP aserjet 1020
<whoppergator> wildbat: the only thing i can think of right now is creating a custon initrd where you could either do the loop mount yourself, or better yet, take the normal ubuntu initrd and replace the alternate to get that function back
<triunity> stix honestly my knowledge of virutalization is low.  You could run a self deleting script at startup that requests all that information
<thrillERboy> Hi, How do I display contents of a file in terminal?
<jpds> thrillERboy: cat $filename
<triunity> The idea being once the script is completed it deletes itself and removes itself from startup
<whoppergator> thrillERboy: or 'less' if it's long
<thrillERboy> Thanks jpds and whoppergator Works great :)
<stix> triunity: it really has nothing to do with virtualization. I just want it to invoke a network and password tool on boot
<beginner> thrillERboy type cat <filename>
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. This may or may not be the place to ask but.... im trying to launch a ubuntu AMI on my ec2 server... there are loads to choose from but i would like to use a virgin copy on ubuntu 11.04 x64. Im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide although im still not sure how i can filter the list of community AMI's to the official virgin copy of ubuntu to launch. Any thoughts?
<thrillERboy> thanks beginner :)
<triunity> What network info do you need to be asked?
<triunity> like time zone info
<milamber> _vaibhav_: just pipe it. <whatever command> | lp
<Tophen> Yes. I'm back. With one final question.
<triunity> stix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667193/
<Tophen> Does anyone know if I can read ext4 on windows at all? I'm using QEMUManager and I need to set the physical disk but it's not appearing.
<triunity> stix: EDIT http://paste.ubuntu.com/667194/
<hazamonzo> Im just looking for the correct ami id...
<stix> thanks :)
<Niche> triunity, no go after running those commands
<triunity> Really... Niche, I believe karma is not with you...
<auronandace> Tophen: it is better to use a storage partition of ntfs to access from both windows and linux
<triunity> Niche, you did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667191/
<Tophen> Ok but to install linux on?
<Niche> Triunity, I am at a grub screen, it's allowing me to type
<Tophen> I installed linux to an ext4 partitio
<triunity> Ohhh no no no
<Niche> Yes, all of that triunity
<whoppergator> hazamonzo: google reveals!: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ just browse to the version you want
<triunity> is it giving you::
<triunity> grub>
<Tophen> As i was going to boot off it. Seeing as how I can't, I'm running it through a vm on windows.
<Niche> Yes, grub>
<hazamonzo> whoppergator: Aww thanks pal :)
<Tophen> And when I'm choosing to boot it on that I can't see it.
<triunity> Niche, dude, you are at the wrong screen...
<milamber> Tophen: i think ext2read is what you are looking for
<Tophen> Ok, ill check that out. Thanks.
<triunity> You need to be on a live cd to do this
<milamber> but auronandace is correct. if you have files you will need access to on both machines it is best to set up a fat/ntfs partition
<Niche> I didn't type that stuff in grub> I did it in terminal on the live cd. After rebooting, I get stuck at grub>
<triunity> Ohh ok...
<triunity> Go to live cd and do this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667201/
<triunity> This purges your current grub config
<triunity> But only do this, don't do the other commands
<sgo11> ricky26, well. I have setup 1920x1080 with xrandx successfully now. by --newmode and then --addmode. but the screen display looks fuzzy....
<triunity> in theory, it will log you straight into ubuntu, and you will lose windowz for a lil while, but after the fact, once your in ubuntu, running the last part will give you windows back
<ricky26> sgo11: You probably need to tweak the timings, look at the mode in xrandr on the PC where it works. :p
<triunity> I had to do this once, when i changed my swap file allocations http://paste.ubuntu.com/667201/
<sgo11> ricky26, how to do that? i even don't know what the timings is....
<Night-Hacks> hi
<Ramses> hello
<Night-Hacks> is there any games to play in bash ?
<ricky26> Night-Hacks: nethack, install it.
<Niche> Doing now, crossing my fingers
<triunity> I have faith in you!
<triunity> Plus, what could possably go wrong?
<triunity> ;_)
<ricky26> sgo11: I can't find the flag to show the timing values in xrandr. XD
<Night-Hacks> ricky26: are they just Net games ?
<ricky26> sgo11: Gimme a sec.
<ricky26> Night-Hacks: nethack is not a net game. ;p
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. thanks.
<rabbi1> font viewer isn't starting. any suggestion , can't find gnome-font-viewer in syn mgr also... how can i reinstall ?
<triunity> Night-Hack, Ubuntu Software Center has plenty of games...
<Night-Hacks>  triunity: just want bash games
<ricky26> sgo11: xrandr --verbose
<Night-Hacks> while working on server and ...
<ricky26> sgo11: Look for the correct resolution on both PCs
<ricky26> sgo11: Presumably the timing values (all the extra added lines) will be different
<ricky26> sgo11: You can then do --newmode like so:
<ricky26> sgo11: xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<ricky26> Where you've got
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. should I remove the one I added first?
<ricky26> name, refresh, h width, h start, hend, htotal, vwidth vstart vend vtotal and then the +/- v/hsync flags
<ricky26> sgo11: You probably should as it doesn't work
<ricky26> :p
<love4linux> Hello.. I installed ubuntu 11.04 on an Asus Eee Pc 1015pe and the wireless card (RT3090) is not functioning. It is recognized by ubuntu in lspci but the networkmanager refuses to start the wireless device.. can anyone help me?
<love4linux> any drivers maybe that i have to install?
<ricky26> love4linux: lspci just lists the hardware identifiers for a device, you should check whether a driver is loaded for it.
<Night-Hacks> love4linux: use hardware and drivers
<whoppergator> rabbi1: how are you starting the font viewer?
<love4linux> okay checking it now
<rabbi1> whoppergator: from menu....
<rabbi1> whoppergator: -%u
<whoppergator> rabbi1: for me, it's not working unless i start it from the command line and pass in a font file
<rabbi1> whoppergator: gnome-font-viewer %u
<farhad2161> Can i install gcc from ubuntu-server-11 CD?how?
<chewy> hi guys, i d like to make my IP be another one. is there an easy way for such a thing? (is it called a proxy?)
<triunity> chewy.  lrn2socks5
<whoppergator> rabbi1: have you tried that from the command line?
<rabbi1> whoppergator: yeah, it gives Error opening file: No such file or directory
<triunity> chewy, do you want to change your internal or external ip address?
<Niche> STILL at grub> after running those commands in live CD trinity :S
<chewy> triunity, well, i d like to mod the external ip address.
<chewy> :)
<triunity> Niche, dude... I don't know what else to try.
<whoppergator> rabbi1: well that sounds like a path issue then, not a problem with the program
<sgo11> ricky26, when I run xrandr --rmmode "1920x1080_60.00", I got "X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)" that name is the one I added.
<chewy> what do you suggest?
<triunity> I mean, other than a complete reinstall... but dude... you did everything i know
<wildbat> Niche: dual boot ?
<Niche> Yes
<whoppergator> rabbi1: most fonts are in the /usr/share/fonts directory
<Niche> Well, 2 different hdds. One with W7 one with ubuntu
<ricky26> sgo11: Have you swapped back to the small resolution?
<chewy> Niche, what is your problem?
<sgo11> ricky26, yeah, that is what I first did.
<farhad2161> Can i install gcc from ubuntu-server-11 CD?how?
<szal> Niche: did you change HDD boot order in the BIOS in the meantime?
<triunity> Chewy, if you are trying to change your external ip, that is more of a learning thing...
<triunity> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=how+to+use+proxys&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=K9c&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=zk9KTo_7OIHliAKtqPmJBw&ved=0CB0QvwUoAQ&q=how+to+use+proxies&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=397223445fdb8fcb&biw=1280&bih=875
<Niche> Can't get either to boot
<love4linux> Night-Hacks i cant find anything listing "hardware and drivers"... I only found "additional drivers" in the control center
<ricky26> sgo11: x__x no idea. try adding the new mode and deleting it later.
<sgo11> ricky26, maybe I should kill x first?
<ricky26> sgo11: You might also need to sudo to remove display modes, (though I don't see why).
<sgo11> ricky26, I tried sudo. the same error.
<wildbat> Niche: do see if you see "boot" folder : ls /
<rabbi1> whoppergator: ok, so what should i do, should i mention that in command line?
<Night-Hacks>  love4linux: i meant in system->administration->
<chewy> triunity, well i wanted to know if there was a GUI like tool for such a thing. cause i think it s a long way to go through this.
<Niche> Szal, which hdd should boot first, w7 or ubuntu?
<Night-Hacks>  love4linux: hardware drivers
<love4linux> Night-Hacks strange...there is nothing there as well
<chewy> and once i ll know how to do it (if i don t mess it all), ... well, google music will be avail. all around
<Niche> Wildbat, no I don't think I did
<szal> Niche: my guess is, the *buntu HDD (that's what works here w/ a dual-Linux-boot system)
<love4linux> Night-Hacks maybe I should install a package for that?
<Night-Hacks> love4linux: yes, im on older version
<chewy> Niche, ... can you tell me your whole problem? new install? grub mess? lost partitions?
<sgo11> ricky26, what is delmode? should I use --rmmode or --delmode?
<love4linux> Night-Hacks okay brb to install that
<triunity> Chewy, what you don't realize is, this is something you do in firefox/chrome, its not a system issue.
<whoppergator> rabbi1: so, something like: gnome-font-viewer /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf
<chewy> triunity, really? i thought i had to install a proxy server, like squid for instance, ...
<triunity> chewy -- Firefox --> edit --> preferences -->advanced --> network --> connection --> settings
<chewy> then use it as a gateway...
<Niche> Chewy, all of the above
<AdvoWork> milamber, basically, i have a serverA and serverB(remote)  i can use serverB locally ok, i can connect from my local pc here to serverB fine. I try and connect from serverA to serverB and it times out. This means serverB is fine? but serverA is stopping something working, but any idea what?
<chewy> Niche, ... mmmm i arrived late, i can t read anything. if you can pastebin your problem...
<triunity> Ok, are you trying to BECOME the proxy, or just use a proxy?
<farhad2161> Can i install gcc from ubuntu-server-11 CD?
<rabbi1> whoppergator: yeah, i got that font, but that's not we need right....
<ricky26> sgo11: I dunno, even the xrandr man pages are pretty lax. You can try --delmode too. It's not too crucial if it doesn't get deleted as it might get cleaned up when you close X11 anyway.
<chewy> triunity, i d like to use google music. but it s only avail. in US. so i d like to make it beleive i m in US :)...
<IdleOne> farhad2161: install build-essential package
<chewy> so i ve heard i should go the proxy way..
<chewy> but it seems so hard, ...
<dirk_> Hi guys, I have a question. I can't get my dualscreen working right. Looks like he is stretching my wallpaper but I can't drag application to my other monitor. I read somewhere that I need to disable 'seperate X screen' and enable TwinView but it's disabled and I can't click it. Any idea's? :-)
<Niche> I changed my hdd boot priorities. Now my pc hangs before even getting to the grub>
<triunity> Ok chewy, you do NOT need a proxy server for that.  A proxy server will allow you to BECOME a proxy, which you dont want or need
<whoppergator> rabbi1: so what are you after again?
<triunity> You need to use a basic proxy to mask your ip...
<milamber> AdvoWork: it sounds like a router issue. if you can connect locally to a server, but not remotely, it is more likely than not a router configuration issue
<wildbat> Niche: what you see in the ls ?
<rabbi1> whoppergator: just a normal font viewer how we get in windows....
<farhad2161> IdleOne: how?can u give me the command?
<chewy> Niche. ok. triunity, ok too. thanks a lot, so in browser this should be enough?
<sgo11> ricky26, ok. brb. let me kill X first. thanks.
<rabbi1> whoppergator: i think we got to load something different
<triunity> Chewy, for a basic howto --> http://technicalbliss.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-use-free-proxy-with-firefox.html
<triunity> Yeppers
<chewy> Niche, you changed in grub the hdd priority?
<IdleOne> farhad2161: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whoppergator> rabbi1: you'll have to define normal for me. are you looking for a font browser, or a font-viewer?
<rabbi1> whoppergator: what do you think of fontmatrix ?
<chewy> Niche, you can no longer access your grub interface? even by hitting e at the boot prompt?
<farhad2161> IdleOne: i wnat to install from cd,this command do nothing
<rabbi1> whoppergator: in that case, font browser
<farhad2161> IdleOne: this command try to connetct to internet
<AdvoWork> milamber, but i can connect remotely to it, via a local pc, just not from serverA.. serverA is an ubuntu dedicated server, so surely something has to be stopping the connection from going out?
<chewy> if your system is THAT bad, you just have to chroot into it from a live distro, liveDVD or live USB. and repair the boot/grub whatever.
<triunity> IdleOne, try:
<triunity> ping google.com
<milamber> AdvoWork: do you have a firewall on the server?
<chewy> thank you triunity
<triunity> To insure that you have interwebz
<Niche> Aha, I chose the incorrect hdd. I am now successfully booting ubuntu after changing priority.
<Niche> Yay!
<triunity> Heyy Niche!!! Good job!!!
<triunity> I never doubted you
<triunity> (ok, that might be a slight lie)
<Niche> Bahaha
<chewy> Niche, great. this was one line in grub then?
<whoppergator> rabbi1: oO, yeah then you'll need to install something else, maybe xfontsel or gfontview
<chewy> :)
<rabbi1> fontmatrix is in the syp mgr...... will check these two aswell
<Niche> Yeah
<doritey> Ok I've decided to emulate Ubuntu via vmware
<doritey> but I'm wondering, will the 64 bit version work on my MBP?
<rabbi1> whoppergator: thank you.... mix of words, how these people name it.... :) ha ha
<chewy> or the BIOS chose the bad HDD? :D  glad you solved it.  i have to go guys. triunity, thanks! that s a nice start. then i have to do the same in linux, and to find a US ip address :)
<doritey> Because it says 64bit AMD and the MBP has an intel processor
<whoppergator> rabbi1: great, yeah go with that, the x tool and the gfontview are really old
<milamber> doritey: MBP?
<doritey> Macbook pro.
<doritey> Pro*
<rabbi1> whoppergator: thank you..... :)
<doritey> MacBook*
<Niche> Hey guys, when I enter "sudo grub-update" it's saying command not found
<milamber> !amd64 | doritey
<ubottu> doritey: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<doritey> But it doesn't offer an Intel download
<love4linux> Night-Hacks the only application that I found about listing hardware is lshw-gtk... is that the one you are talking about?
<doritey> only ADM
<doritey> AMD*
<milamber> doritey: basically amd64 and intel 64 are the same. amd just went to market first so that's what everyone calls it
<doritey> Okay.
<doritey> Cool.
<doritey> Thanks.
<Night-Hacks> love4linux: let me check
<love4linux> Night-Hacks how would this application help me fix my wireless NIC? shouldn't I check if the module for the wireless card is loaded in the kernele?
<Night-Hacks>  love4linux: have you installed the driver ?
<_aaron_> I am having errors setting up my dhcp server problems with some kind of configuration
<AdvoWork> milamber, afaik no, can i check some how(that was my original Q when i came on this forum really) i've looked at iptables -L can't see anything atall for outgoing, but i dont see anything blocked?
<love4linux> Night-Hacks emm no I havent but I searched in synaptic for ralink or rt3090 and it didnt come up with anything... do you know the name of the driver for this wireless nic?
<milamber> AdvoWork: you are trying to access mysql remotely correct?
<AdvoWork> yeah
<AdvoWork> but the remote server allows connections from my local pc, just not from my ubuntu server
<whoppergator> _aaron_: more details...
<milamber> AdvoWork: are your server and the local pc on the same lan?
<neumaennl> hi, I want one of the partitions of my HDD to be mounted rw on boot. I tried pysdm, but when I had that program mount the partition, eclipse could not access it, even though ls -l showed that it was writeable. When I mount the partition via the file manager, eclipse has no problem accessing it.
<sgo11> ricky26, when I run "xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync". I got error:"X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)".
<_aaron_> whoppergator, Not configured to run on any interface
<th0r> neumaennl: create an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<milamber> !fstab | neumaennl
<ubottu> neumaennl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Night-Hacks> love4linux: check it
<AdvoWork> milamber, no, the ubuntu server is a dedicated server hosted elsewhere, and the new dedicated server(remote) is also hosted elsewhere off this network
<Night-Hacks>  love4linux: lspci -k
<ricky26> sgo11: o___o
<neumaennl> how does the file manager know which name to use in /media/ to mount the partition?
<Night-Hacks> love4linux: check your nic is using which module
<Jim455R> i finished playing with ubuntu. what now
<szal> Night-Hacks: in the case of automount, it either uses the volume label or, lacking one, the device node name
<whoppergator> _aaron_: that would seem pretty self-explanitory to me, have you double-checked your config file?
<love4linux> Night-Hacks I found a threat in ubuntu's forum about this wnic and i have to install proprietary drivers from ralink
<milamber> AdvoWork: all i can say, again, is that it sounds like it is a router issue. do you have access to the router for the server that is not connecting?
<love4linux> Night-Hacks I will do that I ll check back with you
<Jim455R> guys in gnome. do you konw the close/maximize/minimize icons at the top right corner ?
<AdvoWork> milamber, a router stopping the connection IN, or out?
<Night-Hacks> szal: what you mean ?
<sgo11> ricky26, I am getting crazy on this. will VGA cable quality affect the screen resolution? I never knew this before...
<_aaron_> whoppergator, I can't remember how to specify it in my config searched google but no help there
<whoppergator> _aaron_: what dhcp server are you using then?
<dirk_> Jim455R: What about it?
<milamber> AdvoWork: server going out. it is common practice to prevent servers from outgoing connections so in case they are compromised they can't report out anywhere
<ricky26> sgo11: Honestly, I have no idea, but not that I know of. : <
<_aaron_> whoppergator, isc-dhcp-server
<Jim455R> dirk_ is there a way to change the size ?
<szal> Night-Hacks: wrong nick, that was supposed to go to neumaennl
<sgo11> ricky26, let me try something else. thanks. brb,.
<whoppergator> Jim455R: what about icons?
<_aaron_> love4linux, Night-Hacks, rtl8187 driver should work
<AdvoWork> milamber, ahh ok, fair enough. i cant get access to their router as such, would this be in any config files or anything
<dirk_> Jim455R: System/Preferences/Appearance and go to fonts.
<Night-Hacks> _aaron_: i think so but love4linux says it doesnt.
<whoppergator> _aaron_: so, have you gone to /etc/default/dhcp3 and looked for INTERFACES=""?
<_aaron_> whoppergator, yes
<love4linux> _aaron_ should i get that from ralink's website?
<Jim455R> then
<whoppergator> _aaron_: so what's the problem then? i guess i don't understand
<milamber> AdvoWork: probably not, you would have to convince the network admin that your server should have outbound privileges. and the probability of that going over well is inversely proportional to beard length
<_aaron_> love4linux, Night-Hacks, the best place for information on wireless drivers for linux is backtrack but thats all i can say
<dirk_> Jim455R: You can adjust Window title font.
<_aaron_> whoppergator, i have even tried to fallow this tut http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<zhanglearn> hi,all
<dirk_> Hello
<dirk_> lol
<zhanglearn> how can we use syslog?
<whoppergator> _aaron_: so you set-up your configuration file, kicked off the init.d and got an interfaces error? i don't know what your level of networking experience is, so don't be offended, but did you check that your interface is named correctly and up?
<dirk_> zhanglearn: What do you mean with 'use'?
<love4linux> _aaron_ okays... i ll check that if anything else doesnt work
<_aaron_> whoppergator, It doesn't matter what experiance anyone has any and everyone makes mistakes lol
<zhanglearn> it means which kind of message should be logged by syslog and which should by our own log server?
<dirk_> Anyone experienced with dualmonitor setups?
<Zutara> dirk_: I yes
<Zutara> *yes
<whoppergator> _aaron_: :)
<dirk_> Zutara: I can't get my dualscreen working right. Looks like he is stretching my wallpaper but I can't drag application to my other monitor. I read somewhere that I need to disable 'seperate X screen' and enable TwinView but it's disabled and I can't click it. Any idea's? :-)
<Zutara> hm. tried resatrting x?
<Zutara> *restarting
<dirk_> Does a reboot count? (Using Ubuntu since 2 days.)
<Zutara> yes. scratch that off the list. lol
<Zutara> .....
<dr_willis> dirk_:  whats your video chipset
<dirk_> Nvidia
<Zutara> ditto
<Zutara> I have problems with mine
<_aaron_> whoppergator, why is "/etc/init.d/networking restart" deprecated
<dr_willis> any more details then that dirk.... ;)
<Zutara> dirk_:  do /exec -o -inxi -G in here
<Zutara> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1920x1024@50.0hz
<Zutara>            GLX Renderer GeForce 6600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<dirk_> sh: Illegal option -
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if iptables is stopping a connection out of the server?
<whoppergator> _aaron_: i think the idea is that using init.d scripts in general is depreciated
<Zutara> hm
<Zutara> XChat dirk?
<dr_willis> whoppergator:  cirrect
<dirk_> yes :p
<dr_willis> correct
<dirk_> Want me to change client?
<Zutara> and "/exec -o inxi -G" no dash before inxi. woops. :p
<dirk_> sh: inxi: not found
<Zutara> ok.. WTH?
<Zutara> weird
<dr_willis> !find inxi
<ubottu> File inxi found in quassel-data, spyder
<dr_willis> ive never seen inxi befor today.
<Zutara> seriously?
<html> hi yall
<dr_willis> yes..
<Zutara> hey html
<Zutara> dr_willis: wow
<html> Zutara,  hi :)
<Zutara> how long you been kicking Ubuntu?
<html> ]me ?
<dirk_> sh: /home/dirk/bin/inxi: not found
<dirk_> sh: pastebinit: not found
<syn4pse> hello
<Zutara> ^@willis
<dirk_> hm
<html> Zutara,  me ?
<Zutara> no
<Zutara> dr_willis
<Zutara> lol
<_aaron_> whoppergator, no subnet declaration for eth0
<html> his the doc , i bet  most of the time linux his been around
<dr_willis> inxi is not in ubintu as far as i can tell from searching the repos
<whoppergator> _aaron_: so are you up and running?
<Zutara> Why is there no repeat in minitube? That'd save my life right now.
<dirk_> I can try download the plugin for XChat.
<Zutara> inxi isn't in ubuntu? should be. it works fine in Mint 9 LTS
<dr_willis> ubuntu is nit mint..  ;)
<Zutara> it's based off of it. so most everything should apply. including that
<dr_willis> Zutara:  sparently not true
<_aaron_> whoppergator, nope apparently i have to in my dhcp.conf file declare that it is to bind to eth0
<bayu> test
<szal> [13:45:21] <ubottu> File inxi found in quassel-data <- just to remind you that you don't have to guess
<whoppergator> _aaron_: yes, that is the INTERFACES line, no?
<dr_willis> this is why we send mint users to the mint channels
<Zutara> .........
 * Zutara scratches head
<Zutara> it wasn't working wearlier. So I've been here for 3 hours
<_aaron_> whoppergator, that line is in a different file
<Zutara> *earlier
<triunity> Can we ask Kubuntu specific questions in here?
<bayu> Zutara:Hai..
<leonidas__> leonidas__
<Zutara> hey bayu
<_aaron_> whoppergator, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667230/
<dr_willis> triunity: yes
<szal> triunity: yes, you can, but you should prefer #kubuntu for that
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  what tool do I use in a fresh install of ubuntu to connect to my windows/.cifs shares?
<triunity> Does Kubuntu have a guest session, like ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  the filemanager should be able to do that
 * szal doesn't know of a pre-installed guest account
<Eryn_1983_FL> which one?
<bayu> Zutara:Respectfull greeting from Indonesia,thanks
<whoppergator> _aaron_: ok :)
<dr_willis> gnomes nautilus. and others
<Zutara> Indonesia? nice.
<Zutara> Nautilus Rules
<Eryn_1983_FL> its  trying..
<html> if i got a lighter login manager  , what would happen , 10.10 remix, atom 1.6 ghz  1gb ddr3
<dr_willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  you can aleays try enering the url directly if browsing dont work
<Zutara> html: like a lighter Window and/or desktop manager?
<urlin2u> html, do you mean desktop?
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah there is no url bar on nautilus
<Zutara> less CPU use for a lightweight WM/DM
<dr_willis> ie  smb://ip.of.the.bix/sgarename
<dr_willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  is to... ctrl l
<szal> dr_willis: please readjust your fingers :P
<Eryn_1983_FL> ...
<Eryn_1983_FL>  ok that wokied
<Eryn_1983_FL> dr_willis:  I would never of though to do that..
<Eryn_1983_FL> thats like wow.
<Zutara> :)
<dr_willis> share browsing is always briken for me
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah
<html> urlin2u, , Zutara ,a lighter login manager  ,
<dr_willis> 1box i got sees all the lan sharra
<Zutara> uhhhh
<Zutara> How do you mean?
<dr_willis> and thats my boxee bix.
<Eryn_1983_FL> achooo
<Eryn_1983_FL> wowie
<urlin2u> html, lighter login manager do you have any in mind?
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok thanks  dr_willis
<theadmin> urlin2u: Try lxdm. Desktop-independent, very lightweight and easily configurable
<gigitux> hello
<liaquat> I am new user of Ubuntu 11.04. I don't know how to install scim avro
<liaquat> Pls help me how to install scim avro
<dr_willis> lighter login manager wont gain a lot. theres slim and lightdm :)
<urlin2u> theadmin, why I'm not asking?
<bazhang> liaquat, you mean ibus?
<Zutara> liaquat: sudo apt-get install ...
<theadmin> urlin2u: Sorry?
<Marchael> Hi, is there something way for updating ubuntu to ubuntu server?
<html> urlin2u, yes, i heard the linux action show talking about it on there most recent show
<urlin2u> theadmin, ;-----)
<bazhang> !lamp > Marchael
<ubottu> Marchael, please see my private message
<Zutara> Marchael: you'll have to reinstall everything
<liaquat> I would like to type Bengali on my system
<bazhang> liaquat, then use ibus
<dr_willis> Marchael:  just istall the services you want. and the server kernel if needed
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey szal
<liaquat> it says unable to locate
<nicker913> hey everybody
<liaquat> What does ib mean?
<bazhang> !info ibus | liaquat
<ubottu> liaquat: ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 384 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<gigitux> :D
<_aaron_> whoppergator, I think I might know whats wrong and how to fix it I will let you know in about 5 min's
<Zutara> hi gigitux
<html> urlin2u,yes i wanted to know if there is a speed itmprovement, from the stock ubuntu 10.10 remix on my netbook
<liaquat> not clear. I don't understand this.
<An_Ony_Moose> I have ubuntu installed on a logical partition and want to move it to the first primary partition. What is the chance of success if I use dd to copy the partition, then modify fstab as necessary and update grub?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus liaquat
<urlin2u> html, your best speed imporovment would be more ram I have the same chip with 2 gigs, but the lxde desktop was suggested, does that sound familiar from the show?
<gigitux> :D
<html> but i cant buy it , and yes
<_aaron_> whoppergator, nope didn't work
<p3rsist> Anyone has a good ppa backport for PHP 5.3.6?
<whoppergator> _aaron_: so i just started one on my computer to test, and it seems to be up
<ycy> hi there
<cliffton> any one up
<cliffton> i need help agian
<dirk_> Shout
<bazhang> cliffton, then ask
<_aaron_> whoppergator, did your eth0 already have an ip address
<jjjjjj> ÅóÓÑÃǺã¡ÏëÎÒÁËÂ𣿿´ÎÒ¸øÄãÃÇ´øʲôºÃ¶«Î÷ÁË......
<bazhang> p3rsist, why that particular version check the ppa search page on launchpad
<jjjjjj> #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> jjjjjj, /join
<cliffton> ok, so i have an external usb drive connected, but it's read only and I cant change it to anything else,
<whoppergator> _aaron_: i did it over wireless, so to prevent a disconnect here, i left it up the whole time. yes it already has an ip address
<cixa> hello, how di i install this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/conkeror
<_aaron_> whoppergator, ok because my eth0 doesn't have a ip yet
<_aaron_> whoppergator, that could be the problem
<whoppergator> _aaron_: umm, you should manual establish one. it can't assign itself an ip after all
<dirk_> cliffton: Google says: Mount USB, open Gparted, find the device en unmount?
<_aaron_> whoppergator, how do I staticly assign a ip agian, ifconfig FOO
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/conkeror/0.9.2+git100804-1ubuntu1 cixa from this link
<cliffton> darn it brb sorry guys stick with me dirk
<liaquat> How can I type Bengali in Ububtu 11.04?
<whoppergator> _aaron_: yah, or for something more permanent just configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<liaquat> I have found no way????????????????????
<bazhang> !ibus | liaquat
<ubottu> liaquat: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bazhang> liaquat, I gave you a link to read earlier, here it is again; please read it this time
<liaquat> In the dropdown menu I don't find Bengali
<bazhang> liaquat, then install the language package
<liaquat> How to do that??????
<_aaron_> whoppergator, how by that i mean what tags, switches, commands  via the interface file
<bazhang> liaquat, did you read the link?
<cliffton> ok im back sorrry aobut that, installing g parted now
<dirk_> :)
<liaquat> I read it but found no Bengali
<liaquat> How to install language pack?
<clu3> guys, where is the active desktop bg image kept? (I'm using gnome)
<cixa> bazhang: thanks
<liaquat> bazhang, how to install language pack?
<clu3> liaquat, use apt-get ?
<cliffton> dirk_ what was step after installing g parted? also i can reformat and partition if i need to,
<bazhang> !info language-support-bn | liaquat
<ubottu> liaquat: language-support-bn (source: language-support-bn): metapackage for Bengali language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.10+20090909 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bazhang> liaquat, install that ^
<whoppergator> _aaron_: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/667249/ or did you mean something else?
<dirk_> cliffton: Unmount the device with Gparted and mount again.
<CarlFK> where can I see a partition's guid?
<bazhang> CarlFK, using sudo blkid ?
<_aaron_> whoppergator, thats exactly what i ment one sec got to fix it now
<CarlFK> bazhang: yep - thanks
<Jim455R> is there any easy and good theme editor in ubuntu?
<cliffton> ok i unmounted how do i remount? or just unplug and plug back in
<Jim455R> full featured one
<dirk_> yep
<cliffton> dirk_: "failed ot mount, the enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
<_aaron_> whoppergator, whats the location of that file again
<dirk_> Hm, let me check that. Moment.
<cliffton> i appreciate it
<whoppergator> _aaron_: /etc/network/interfaces
<stix> Anyone tried the oem-config tool? Everytime I run the oem-config-prepare command, I can no longer boot my ubuntu?
<clu3> hello,when i import a new bg image for desktop, where is that image file copied to?
<dirk_> cliffton: Did you use the pendrive in Windows?
<cliffton> it's an external usb hard drive, and yes i have used in windows but it has been formated since thin
<cliffton> then*
<dirk_> It's NTFS, maybe you can try to format it in FAT32?
<qin> clu3: Tooltip shows path, mouseover in image in gnome-apperance...
<qin> *on
<cliffton> k one sec
<_aaron_> whoppergator, thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you, your welcome to come over anytime for some booze btw can you point me in the direction of how to setup samba server via terminal
<hashpling> to repair a filesystem should we "sudo fsck -p -v -u /dev/sdb1" ?
<clu3> qin, i added a new image from /home/clu3/Desktop/bg.jpg and I activated it. Now the gconf value of /desktop/background/picture_filename is still /home/clu3/Desktop/bg.jpg . What's weird is i already moved that file bg.jpg to another location, yet the desktop still shows, so it must have been incorporated to Gnome somehow, i wanna modify that value
<bazhang> !samba > _aaron_
<ubottu> _aaron_, please see my private message
<clu3> qin, gnome-appearance list doesn't have that image in the list
<_eddie_> hello, my high and critical cpu temperatures are messed up since i installed ubuntu. can someone help me get it fixed?
<hashpling> to repair a filesystem should we "sudo fsck -p -v -u /dev/sdb1" ?
<_eddie_> I don't seem to find a solution on a web
<_eddie_> on the web*
<dirk_> _eddie_: How high is it?
<_eddie_> ~70
<qin> clu3: Do new gconf setting stays after reboot?
<_eddie_> dirk_, high and critical are 100*C
<clu3> qin, yep
<hashpling> how do i repair a corrupted file system?
<clu3> i already rebooted, and it's still the old path.
<_eddie_> dirk_, and my regular cpu temp is ~70*C
<whoppergator> _aaron_: chk the bot pm and you should be good to go, have fun
<qin> clu3: What about bg?
<_aaron_> whoppergator, oh i almost forgot how do i add it so any server that I want is started when the machine starts
<dirk_> _eddie_: Which version do you use?
<clu3> qin, the bg works as expected, i.e the image is now the bg
<_eddie_> dirk_, 11.04
<RichiH> do i need to add a multimedia repository to ubuntu same as for debian or are the packages in multiverse current and with all codecs, etc?
<clu3> qin, so basically gnome must keep /clone that bg image to somewhere else
<hashpling> how do i repair a corrupted file system?
<dirk_> _eddie_: Strange. Because I read it was a bug on 8.04.
<qin> clu3: Did you try to move pic, to test it?
<bazhang> RichiH, ubuntu-restricted-extras covers most everything, you could perhaps take a look at medibuntu.org for anything else
<clu3> qin, i already did, and reboot. The pic was on my Desktop, now my desktop is totally clean
<dirk_> _eddie_: Does it reboot, or slowing your system down?
<clu3> what i actually wanna do is how to activate an image to be active bg image , from command line
<_eddie_> dirk_, sometimes when it is overloaded it turns off
<cliffton> ok i formatted fat32 my only issue is im going to use unetbooting to put  win 7 instalation files on it, and i thought htose had to be ntfs format?
<_eddie_> dirk_, I figured that is CPU way of defence
<_eddie_> from overheating
<whoppergator> _aaron_: if you mean how do you control what services start automagically on boot, then i usually install sysv-rc-conf
<theadmin> cliffton: Unetbootin does not support windows 7, you.
<qin> clu3: Interesting, find ~ -name yourpicnamehere ?
<dirk_> _eddie_: Yes, that's good. I just hoped it didn't and the cpu monitor was just crazy :P.
<clu3> qin, i tried that too, from / , and could only find my moved bg.jpg image
<cliffton> i know it doesnt support but i read tuturial online and it said just select iso and pick your win7 iso which i got
<clu3> qin, i just tried to modify the gconf value, directly and it activates right away
<_eddie_> dirk_, I have hp 6730s laptop
<whoppergator> _aaron_: the usage is sysv-rc-conf [ --level *levels* ] *service* <*on|off*>
<clu3> do you know how to modify that gconf value from command line?
<bazhang> whoppergator, you mean upstart
<bazhang> !upstart | whoppergator
<dirk_> _eddie_: And it's not just a  hardware problem? Fan that is full of dust, etc?
<ubottu> whoppergator: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cliffton> i think this is going to work thank you guys!!
<dirk_> Great cliffton :).
<_aaron_> whoppergator, thanks worst comes to worst i can always man it
<qin> gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename pc/path/name
<_eddie_> dirk_, I cleaned it... I mean, fan is quite I'm sure if I can speed it up it would cool CPU down
<_eddie_> dirk_, do you know how can I speed the fan up
<dirk_> _eddie_: Thats bad practice, it's not designed for speeding it up. You will blow up your engine.
<[THC]AcidRain> _eddie_, send more power
<qin> clu3: ^^^
<clu3> qin, nm, found it :)
<_eddie_> dirk_, so what do I do?
<vuln> Hello there. So let's say I installed Ubuntu on Windows through WUBI. I wonder how much space my installation will have.. ?!
<clu3> gconftool --type String --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/clu3/Pictures/wallpapers/bg.jpg
<RichiH> bazhang: thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> vuln, it will tell you. you can set how much space a vm will have
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, pardon?
<bazhang> vuln, you need to expand it?
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, sry. _eddie_ if you want to know that. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, #defocus
<vuln> [THC]AcidRain: it didn't tell me. df -h did
<dirk_> _eddie_: Did you check your processes?
<vuln> bazhang: I'm doing tests on this machine. But it may receive a big load of files and I don't want it to get overloaded.
<_eddie_> dirk_, that's all I do :D I type sensors and then I type top -d .5 to check what is going on
<whoppergator> bazhang: i still have trouble wrapping my head around upstart, how then would i tell it to start dhcpd on startup?
<_eddie_> dirk_, now the processes are ok, around 90% idle
<bazhang> vuln, you can expand it if need be, just check the wubiguide for how to do so
<bazhang> !wubi > vuln
<ubottu> vuln, please see my private message
<[THC]AcidRain> !wubi > me
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain, please see my private message
<vuln> Thank you bazhang. It may sound silly, but let's say my partition has Xgb and Ubuntu happens to have X/4gb for it (apparently according to df -h). Would it automatically expand in case more space is occupied?
<dirk_> _eddie_: Last I would suggest is just trying a reboot? :P
<_eddie_> dirk_, I did that as well
<theadmin> vuln: No, it won't
<bazhang> vuln, no, you would need to expand it
<theadmin> bazhang: Expanding a wubi setup isn't so simple
<dirk_> _eddie_: Sorry, can't help you any further. :(
<bazhang> vuln, its not a vm like vbox with the dynamically expanding virtual image
<_eddie_> dirk_, ok tnx
<vuln> bazhang: aw, ok.
<vuln> Thank you ;D
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i add a user to a group if the user already exists?
<kyle_> I have a ubuntu PC setup with some software that requires updates... And the OS sometimes needs updates. I'm scared, so i would like to update do full backups. I have plenty of external space.  What should I do.
<html> if i got a lighter login manager  , what would happen , 10.10 remix, atom 1.6 ghz  1gb ddr3
<Pici> 80122GXV6HPC
<html> how do i go about attaining that login manager
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, what are you scared of? when ubuntu does updates, it only updates package names. unless you are doing a distro upgrade
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, and in which case, i would NOT update the os. thats just me personally. ive had bad experiences going from ubuntu 9.04 to 10.10
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: Just don't want to break software with updates
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, you mean like dependencies no longer being met?
<dirk_> [THC]AcidRain: usermod -a -G groupname username
<[THC]AcidRain> dirk_, i ended up using adduser ftpuser ftpuser. and it appeared to work.
<dirk_> :)
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: OK, but the software needs updates and I have seen people have issues with it.  So I need to make backups but you never know what these update appz do
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: Yeh
<osmosis_paul> hi, somebody know what is the name of the application to open for example remote files of other sever with my text editor in my local machine
<html> kyle_,   [THC]AcidRain  , agreed ,  unless you are  doin the back up for you files   then you go about  a slightly diffternct
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: Or the software update disabling it's own application.
<html> waty
<osmosis_paul> i want execute remotely an application and see the results in the local application of my machine, because that server dont have graphical interface only terminal
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, well im pretty sure that when a package is updated, it never loses certain functionality.
<dirk_> osmosis_paul: Bluefish can do that I believe.
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, but hang on. you are on 10.10?
<kyle_> yes
<kyle_> LTS
<EgyParadox> osmosis_paul: You can ssh the server and edit using vi
<Pici> kyle_: 10.10 was not an LTS release.
<Kingsy> does ubuntu have ntfs support?
<kyle_> it's not the ubuntu i'm afaid off the most, it's the software
<EgyParadox> Kingsy:Yes
<kyle_> google, fog project.
<Kingsy> awesome :)
<Pici> Kingsy: That doesn't mean you can install it on an NTFS partition though.
<Kingsy> EgyParadox: just wanted to check before I wipe my windows installation and try and read my other drive with ubuntu :)
<kyle_> So anyway I would like to do a Clone zilla backup or something.  But what works the best?
<osmosis_paul> EgyParadox, but you can not run the console o JMeter
<Kingsy> Pici: yeah I don't need to install on ntfs.. just read it from naulilus
<kyle_> pici: 10.4
<Kingsy> nautilus
<Pici> Kingsy: Thats just fine.
<osmosis_paul> that's why i'm looking for this kind of remote application
<Kingsy> nice :)
<Pici> kyle_: You just said 10.10 though.
<Jim455R> how to install windows border theme ?
<Jim455R> in ubuntu ?
<osmosis_paul> dirk_, bluefish dont looks like he can do that
<Kingsy> Pici: I am finally making the move from windows to linux.. no windows machines will be left in my house
<kyle_> pici: testing, nono. am sorry
<Kingsy> scary stuff :)
<Jim455R> this is not a full theme but the top titlebar
<bazhang> !themes | Jim455R
<ubottu> Jim455R: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dirk_> osmosis_paul: Correct. I thought you only wanted to edit text files :).
<kyle_> pici: i know you knwo your stuff.  What should I use?
<Jim455R> bazhang i already have the windows border theme. how to install it
<osmosis_paul> dirk_, yeah i put that example to make it clear ;-) any other idea?
<Pici> kyle_: I'd backup my settings and just go for it.
<JustSighDudes> Am I seeing the same process over and over again in htop because each line is a thread or what's the deal here?
<kyle_> Pici: yeh thats because you know linux to fix isses :(
<bazhang> Jim455R, drag to the themes manager, assuming its a valid one, or modify in the same location
<kyle_> pici: also do you know if ubuntu works with 512e HDD's?
<osmosis_paul> Somebody can tell me an application to run in remote machine and get the feedback in my local application, like with text editor but with JMeter GUI
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, http://www.multimediaboom.com/automate-backups-for-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/
<osmosis_paul> and no, i cannot run remotely the JMeter, firewall stuffs
<Pici> kyle_: A hard drive? There shouldn't be any compatiblitly problems at all there.
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: yes...
<kyle_> pici: it's a new Advanced format type..
<[THC]AcidRain> kyle_, does this not answer your question?
<i42n> osmosis_paul: ssh -X
<kyle_> pici: www.dell.com/512e-drives
<ManUnderPress> hi all guys
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: Sorry, does what answer?
<dirk_> Anyone know how I can fix the dragging problem with my dualscreen setup? I cannot drag my application to my other monitor.
<[THC]AcidRain> the link i posted had a tool that you may be interested in called "back in time". a system backup utility
<[THC]AcidRain> dirk_, 11.04?
<dirk_> [THC]AcidRain: Yes
<ManUnderPress> hello
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain:missed link.  I do use backintime at the moment, but i just don't know if i have captured everything i need.
<[THC]AcidRain> dirk_, when you find out let me know :)  i been just right clicking, send to workspace
<Pici> kyle_: It *should* work. If anything you'll just lose some usable diskspace.
<i42n> ManUnderPress: hi
<kyle_> [THC]AcidRain: are there files in ubuntu that will not backup because they are in use?
<ManUnderPress> i42n : I need 2 know wt dif. btwn windows and ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, but kyle_ is worried about apps being broken, cause dependencies go out of range. or some updates actually disabling apps.
<bazhang> ManUnderPress, thats not really a support question
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, i have seen very few cases. and i mean like 1! where a dependency had to be 1 > 2 <
<ManUnderPress> ok forget question
<coz_> ManUnderPress,  full control over the system
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: That shouldn't happen, and where it does it should be noted in the release notes.
<ManUnderPress> I'm beginner in ubuntu and I faced more prob.
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, yea thats what i thought rly.
<bazhang> ManUnderPress, then ask clear questions, all on one line
<coz_> ManUnderPress,  understood.. can you explain one problem at a time,, we may be able to work through them for you
 * airtonix grumbles about grammar and english
<ManUnderPress> and I dislike that ubuntu and find windows more reliable
<bazhang> !ot | ManUnderPress
<ubottu> ManUnderPress: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ManUnderPress> and i dislike back 2 windows again
<osmosis_paul> i42n, what do you mean?, with ssh -X the remote terminal dont have interface grafica
<coz_> ManUnderPress,  that is not true,, the fact is  Ubuntu is far more reliable
<bazhang> ManUnderPress, this is ubuntu support only.
<[THC]AcidRain> the group i added to ubuntu isnt showing up in the gui for permissions... why?
<coz_> bazhang,  and I fall for it everytime :(
<GoodAD> all user use ubuntu are stuxnet activated in computer.
<[THC]AcidRain> i used groupadd ftpuser. and it doesnt show up
<bazhang> GoodAD, that is nonsense
<ManUnderPress> please don't be angry for me I want 2 explain my prob.
<ManUnderPress> I will explain my prob. in ubuntu
<GoodAD> for what ubuntu make the same problem with my fancooler, and iran have problem with centrifuge when stuxnet ubuntu are activated?
<[THC]AcidRain> ManUnderPress, pm
<ManUnderPress> I need 2 install sql server
<airtonix> :>
<Calinou> lol
<ManUnderPress> how can I do it please
<IdleOne> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ManUnderPress> also I need 2 install ssh but I've broken pack.
<[THC]AcidRain> ManUnderPress, apt-get is your terminal default package handlr
<ManUnderPress> what should I do ?
<airtonix> ManUnderPress: start reading
<Pici> ManUnderPress: Tell us what errors you are getting.
<[THC]AcidRain> ManUnderPress, if you are wanting to install servers like these. i would first suggest upgrading to the latest distro. 11.04
<ManUnderPress> airtonix I've read before
<[THC]AcidRain> ManUnderPress, sudo apt-get mysql (i think) google.com
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: Thats unessessary.
<airtonix> ManUnderPress: apparently not enough
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, for just an sql server, it is. but what about other apps that he would wish to run along side with his sql server?
<nio707> dhello all
<Pici> airtonix, [THC]AcidRain: enough with the rtfm suggestions.
<ManUnderPress> I try 11.04 but I lost my desktop and all env.
<nio707> hello all
<Pici> ManUnderPress: You said you had a problem installing, you need to tell us what errors you are getting for us to help.
<ManUnderPress> E: Invalid operation mysql
<ManUnderPress> that is err
<ManUnderPress> when try :-> sudo apt-get install mysql
<ManUnderPress> err is : --> E: Invalid operation mysql
<IdleOne> ManUnderPress: that error is expected because [THC]AcidRain has the habit of not giving full commands
<napster> I use istanbul for screen casting
<airtonix> ManUnderPress: apt-cache search mysql-server
<napster> but I'm unable to get proper screencast
<IdleOne> ManUnderPress: answer Pici and perhaps he can help you
<[THC]AcidRain> IdleOne, sry :(
<popey> napster: use recordmydesktop, ffmpeg or kazam instead?
<ManUnderPress> ok I will search thanx all sorry 4 noisy
<coz_> napster,   actually on linux  either  recordmydesktop or better still ffmpeg  is going to give better results for screencasting
<airtonix> ManUnderPress: no really apt-cache search will show you the proper package name.
<Pici> ManUnderPress: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<napster> popey: tried recormydesktop before, but it is the same
<napster> :(
<popey> napster: http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/  # this is how I screencast
<popey> works well
<napster> popey: oops! n00b here :)
<ManUnderPress> yea it started install :-->  sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ManUnderPress> thnx :)
<ManUnderPress> Pici thnx u
<Pici> ManUnderPress: you're welcome.
<ManUnderPress> but I wanna know
<ManUnderPress> I've progrmmed in visual basic 6 before
<airtonix> . . .
<[THC]AcidRain> i added a group to my system. "addgroup ftpuser" and the group does not show up in the right click, properties, permissions. is this normal?
<ManUnderPress> and I sell more application
<Pici> ManUnderPress: I'm sorry to hear that.
<airtonix> ManUnderPress: a gui interface to track murderers?
<ManUnderPress> can I do it in ubuntu with other programing language ?
<[THC]AcidRain> airtonix, #ubuntu-offtopic
<airtonix> <[THC]AcidRain> oh ok
<ManUnderPress> Pici tell me please
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have a stupid question: I have created a bootable USB that works on most of my computers, except one old one which only supports "USB-ZIP" booting. Is there any way to make a bootable Ubuntu USB stick in USB-ZIP format?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> yes, use pyside
<[THC]AcidRain> ManUnderPress, anything that can be done in VB6 can be done in almost any other language
<Pici> ManUnderPress: You want a list of programming languages you can use on Linux?
<napster> popey: I copy paste that script and tried running it
<[THC]AcidRain> c++
<napster> popey: but I get errors! could I paste all of them here?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> you can even program gtk with visualbasic if you compile it with mono
<[THC]AcidRain> napster, pastebin.com
<ManUnderPress> Pici -> sorry right now I'm beginner  in ubuntu
<lewis93> I am on a Toshiba Satellite L500D laptop and am unsure how to get my wireless LAN card up and running. Could someone walk me through it, please?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/visualbasicgtktutorial/
<napster> popey: http://pastebin.com/xEVWD88E
<ManUnderPress> airtonix --> ok ineed 2 learn new programming language what can I start with ?
<ManUnderPress> I will follow link thnx man
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> python then python with QT
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> you will love python much more than visualbasic
<ManUnderPress> is it good with Database ?
<popey> napster: install sox and you probably need ffmpeg from medibuntu
<html> Kingsy,  dont wipe windows, even though i hate to say it,  but most businesses products run "ONLY wundows"   and some linux apps are only made for windows, like win32 diskmanager, to get a img on a flash drive
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> of course
<napster> popey: ok
<MrNthDegree> ManUnderPress, it can work with SQLite MySQL and PGSQL so yes
<lewis93> How do I install a realtek LAN driver?
<ManUnderPress> airtonix --> I mean can I do commercial application ?
<html> lewis93,  for ?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> of course.
<nio707> i need to ask you guys one question since i use ubuntu 8.04lts so i think i can ask here my question about the buildroot mechanism
<lewis93> html, for toshiba satellite pro l500d
<theadmin> nio707: Sorry, 8.04 is no longer supported.
<Pici> theadmin: Sure it is.
<theadmin> Oh?
<theadmin> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> but if you've been coddled with visualstudio then i suggest you transition to QTDesigner
<theadmin> Pici: "ended on May 12 2011".
<ManUnderPress> MrNthDegree --> that is good news
<ManUnderPress> but I think I need 2 be expert in OS Ubuntu first , is it right ?
<html> theadmin,  really  no even the packages?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> although i create most of my "Ubuntu" applications with gedit
<Pici> theadmin: *desktop* support ended on May 12th, server support continues until 2013
<Pici> theadmin: I'll update the factoid to clairfy.
<theadmin> Pici: Oh... Nobody stated it's a sever. But thanks.
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> using python and qt means the application you create can run on macosx, windows, linux and meego
<MrNthDegree> ManUnderPress, no need to be an expert in Ubuntu to code in Python
<ManUnderPress> I will
<html> lewis93,  did you try a search ?
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<ManUnderPress> right now the choice is python
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> that is only the basics of python and qt4, i suggest you research pyside instead of using qt4 though
<ManUnderPress> ok I will go ahead 2 python
<lewis93> html, yes I searched on Google but cannot find anything. The best I could find was instructions on how to install a Toshiba driver on Feodora
<airtonix> <ManUnderPress> http://diveintopython.org/
<lewis93> html, would ndiswrapper work?
<ManUnderPress> thanx all
<ManUnderPress> thnx airtonix 4 help
<ManUnderPress> C U later
<Nomad1> Hello, since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 had some issues with my 3g modem, i.e. have to plug in and unplug at least four times before it connects, anyone had that issue. Fails to initialize the modem correctly the first couple of goes.
<html> lewis93,  drivers from that era is hard to come by,  and was much made , up til 10.04 ish to 10.10,
<ksbalaji> While booting after the 1st stage, I sometimes the process hangs with blank screen and cursor at top left. How to move further without rebooting? mine is 10.04 LTS
<iceroot> Nomad1: does the modem also have a normal usb storage? so usbmodeswitch would be an option
<Nomad1> Yes has some USB storage on it that acts as a CD ROM.
<Nomad1> Usually works after the third or fourth unplug though.
<Nomad1> Also enabling and disabling 3g a couple of times will make it work as well.
<lewis93> html, what do you suggest?
<bazhang> lewis93, whats the chipset
<Nomad1> It is a Nokia CS-12.
<Nomad1> Thanks for the advice though about the usb mode switch will try that.
<Scunizi> I got a warning yesterday that root was getting full and then almost immediately after that everything ceased to function.. reboots get me to the login screen and then error with the root full message.  I've booted to a live cd .. how do I fix from here?
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/EEw9PCh1 - could someone plz verify my file permissions? still trying to get this right for my ftp server
<lewis93> bazhang, AMD Athlon x2 2.1 GHz   - I think that is what you meant? I am unsure
<bazhang> lewis93, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci from the terminal and give us the url
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: you need execute permission on the directories.  Not sure why you don't want ftpuser to have them on Uploads specifically
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, but why do i need execute permissions on directories?
<Foxik> siema
<lewis93> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667305/
<bazhang> !pl | Foxik
<ubottu> Foxik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: because you can't do anything inside the directory without them :D
<g0th> hi
<bazhang> !google | me
<ubottu> me: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | me on Google:
<g0t> --
<g0th> how do I get digital audio out to a surround system to work in kubuntu?
<Foxik> it is english room?
<Foxik> omg
<jrib> Foxik: yes, what language do you prefer?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, are you sure about that? i thought to execute meant to run something like a perl script...
<Konsole> o.o
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: not for directories
<Foxik> I am from Poland
<Foxik> :D
<tawhid111> hi Konsole
<jrib> !pl | Foxik
<ubottu> Foxik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Konsole> hello there :]
<tawhid111> i have got a question
<tawhid111> i just took computer science
<tawhid111> lol
<Konsole> Lol.
<tawhid111> and it says
<coz_> tawhid111,  ok  spit it out in one sentence if possible :)
<tawhid111> Profile an HCI Developer
<tawhid111> ok can anyone direct me to something like Profile an HCI Developer or what could i write  about plz im very confused
<Pici> tawhid111: This doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic would be better.
<bazhang> g0t disable that
<Konsole> hahah
<tawhid111> ok done
<coz_> tawhid111,   probably better asked in a channel like ##linux
<dzup> !homework
<Konsole> tawhid111, You can always google search also ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, even with 774 permissions. i still cant upload. i get critical file error - permissions
<ubuntu> hello all!  :)
<ubuntu> how can i join to channel?
<lady_gh> hello world!
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: and with 775?
<ubuntu> hello galaxy!   :D
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: how are you trying to upload exactly?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, filezilla
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: using ssh or an ftpd?
<[THC]AcidRain> ftpd
<ubuntu> plz help me to join in channel X?
<html>  HCI Developer, whats that ?
<DeadmanIncJS> what are you trying to join ubuntu
<lady_gh> where can i found usefull command line programs for linux ?
<Konsole> ubuntu, try /join #channel
<ubuntu> i eant to join in C+
<ubuntu> + channel
<html> dr_willis,  ...
<Konsole> : /
<Pici> !register | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: are you sure the ftpd is running as ftpuser?
<ubuntu> i don't hav account
<Pici> ubuntu: you need to register one to join there.
<Scunizi> I got a warning yesterday that root was getting full and then almost immediately after that everything ceased to function.. reboots get me to the login screen and then error with the root full message.  I've booted to a live cd .. how do I fix from here?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, no im not... but i am sure that i am logged in as ftpuser, and that ftpuser is added to a group called ftpuser
<ubuntu> what?
<Konsole> pici, Everybody loves not using google don't they ......
<ubuntu> plz describe for me to join
<ubuntu> :)
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what ftp daemon are you using?
<[THC]AcidRain> ftpd-pro
<Foxik> dear English men, goodby?! :D
<Pici> ubuntu: what ubottu just said is what you need to do. If you can't follow those instructions you can ask in #freenode: /join #freenode
<Konsole> ubuntu, if you're unsure on how to register an IRC account google search it as for joining a particular room use the /join #channel command
<coz_> Scunizi,    look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<[THC]AcidRain> and proftpd is running as "acidrain"
<html> lady_gh,  ask dr_willis,  hes the guy that can sovle or redirct you to the answer ;)
<yorick> I'm trying to run 3D applications in 10.04 using a gnome guest session
<yorick> but they're all crashing
<Scunizi> coz_: thanks
<ubuntu> tnx
<ubuntu> very much
<Konsole> ......
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont see what an app is running as has anything to do with it though... im still logging in as a different user
<html> yorick,  what are you useing?
<Konsole> Next question will be what is C#
<yorick> html: how do you mean?
<yorick> html: for example quadrapassel. It segfaults on a gnome guest session
<ubuntu> how can i work on channle in adium in macintosh(MACOSX)  ?
<Konsole> Lol...
<MechanisM> hello ppl. I have a problem. I used terminal as root. and tried to chmod some file. instead of it I'm recursively chmoded to 777 all /etc/ folder.. how to chmod it back? I mean I need original value.
<Scunizi> coz_: that link might work ok if I could log into my system.  at this point I can't get past the login screen.
<jrib> MechanisM: reinstall
<coz_> Scunizi,  ok  mm let me check hold on
<Konsole> MechanisM, Rofl.
<iceroot> MechanisM: use your backup, never use a root shell never use 777
<bazhang> Konsole, thats not helpful nor ontopic
<Konsole> bazhang, didn't realize laughing was a topic genius. Try again.
<iceroot> MechanisM: you can use another ubuntu-installation and read all permissions with getfacl and restore it on your system wit setfacl
<iceroot> MechanisM: but reinstall or your backup is a better idea
<bazhang> Konsole, this is for ubuntu support only; please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Konsole> bazhang, Unless you have rules to show me stating laughing is prohibited i suggest you give it a rest.
<auronandace> !lol | Konsole
<ubottu> Konsole: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<iceroot> Konsole: #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> Scunizi,  I am drawing a blank here,, a good search string might be     ubuntu root filesystem full
<Konsole> Gigidy :)
<Pici> Konsole: It is not helpful or needed to laugh at other users' problems here.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: pasetbin: 1) current permissions on a problem directory 2) full input and output of your issue (error) 3) ps output containing your ftp daemon
<napster> when I use unzip, it recreates the archive directory structure while extracting files. Is there anyway to override this?
<Scunizi> coz_: thanks .. I'm looking too.  not sure how that happened.  my root should be between 15 & 20 megs.
<Scunizi> gigs
<jerriy1> Hi chatters, can any of you help me on Amarok?
<jerriy1> Amarok is totally bust
<coz_> Scunizi,  yeah this one is a bit puzzling,, I have not come across it before,, so the cause and solution should be pretty interesting
<jerriy1> It crashes EVERYTIME I want to play something
<jerriy1> My system is Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Wzc2nKVC
<bazhang> jerriy1, tried other players? some corrupt music files in there perhaps? rebuilt the library?
<yorick> I'm trying to run 3D applications in 10.04 using a gnome guest session. They all crash. They work fine on the main account however.
<jerriy1>  bazhang: I do have other players but they don't play all the files so I'm trying to see what happens with Amarok
<auronandace> yorick: what 3d apps?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: it says "anonymous access granted", is that normal/expected?
<yorick> auronandace: all. glxgears, quadrapassel, supertux2
<yorick> auronandace: you name it, it crashes.
<bazhang> jerriy1, what are the problematic ones? got the w32codecs installed as well?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i believe so. i never told it to connect anonymously
<jerriy1>  bazhang: what's w32codecs?
<repozitor> I want to login in channels with adium
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: I would investigate this "Anonymous access granted, restrictions apply", it does not seem normal
<repozitor> but i have'nt ip adress
<aerosolair> plop
<repozitor> plz help me
<bazhang> jerriy1, from medibuntu.org , you can download the .deb from there
<iDirk> The dualscreen dragging problem is killing me. Can't figure out why I can't drag applications to my other screen :S.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what does "groups ftpuser" return in a shell?
<yorick> auronandace: I think it might be permission-related
<jerriy1>  bazhang: yes i have those but I'm not able to play something called windows media files
<bazhang> jerriy1, wma?
<[THC]AcidRain> ftpuser : users ftpuser
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: acidrain and ftpuser should be able to write to the directory then
<yorick> it segfaults in 0x01538328 in ?? () from /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGLcore.so.1
<auronandace> yorick: what is the output if you run them from the terminal?
<bazhang> jerriy1, sounds like a drm issue rather than a amarok issue frankly
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: can you write to the directory in a local shell (not through ftp)
<yorick> auronandace: segmentation fault.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: as ftpuser
<Scunizi> where do older kernels live in the file system?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, so how do i set this up to do it through ftp? cause every guide ive read to this point has told me its all about permissions
<jerriy1> bazhang: it's QTL
<paulo> tem como mudar para o portugues?
<jrib> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<auronandace> yorick: hmm, odd.. not sure what to suggest sorry
<jerriy1> bazhang: by that I mean a streaming file (that ends in .qtl)
<paulo> obrigado
<jrib> paulo: nada
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, ok my question is then, how do i make it so a user across ftp, can write to a directory. assuming all of my file permissions are correct
<ubuntu> ?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: did writing to the directory as ftpuser using a shell, work?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, to test this, ill just change my permissions to ftpuser, and do a mv?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: don't change any permissions
<html> yorick,  what are you using as a 3d effects ?
<jerriy1> bazhang:?
<[THC]AcidRain> ... then how do i test it for user "ftpuser"?
<Scunizi> Can I delete everything in /var/cache ??
<[THC]AcidRain> i cant just do su - ftpuser?
<bazhang> jerriy1, those are quicktime streaming files, seems totem can play them if ubuntuforums post is still applicable. did not see anything about amarok supporting them as of yet though
<yorick> html: nothing?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: sure
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: why not?
<yorick> http://pastebin.com/MiRCV4Eg my glxinfo output
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: to start another thread of thought... how did you install proftpd?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, through a shell, i went to the "Uploads" folder, and did "touch text.txt" it worked
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: as ftpuser, correct?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, through software center
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, correct
<html> yorick,  what are you using as a 3d effects , as in compiz?
<Scunizi> Can I delete everything in /var/cache without causing any issues?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: how is proftpd running as the acidrain user?
<Pici> Scunizi: Why would you do that?
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I used nautilus to stfp onto a server. By the connection broke and now I can't reconnect, is there a way to restart nautilus - or should I restart some ssh-thingie?
<[THC]AcidRain> as a stand alone? is this your question...
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: can you do: ps -ef | grep proft
<jerriy1> bazhang: qtl and also ASX
<Scunizi> Pici: I need to free room in root so I can log into my system.. I got a message that root was full and on the next boot it won't let me past the login screen
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: well like I said, I have never used proftpd before but it seems to me like it would have to run as root to be able to read things like /etc/passwd so you could login
<Pici> Scunizi: Removing the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ should be okay.
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Gc7D4gSC
<[THC]AcidRain> i was told running any remote app as root was bad
<bazhang> jerriy1, no idea with amarok, totem and mplayer can however
<Scunizi> Pici: ok.. I'd also like to check for older kernels that can be removed.. where do they live?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: it probably starts as root and then switches to nobody.  It's running as "nobody" according to your output
<yorick> Nothing on the guest session
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmmm. jrib, how do i switch its user?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: anyway this is likely some sort of proftpd configuration issue, not a permissions issue
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: it's fine as it is
<yorick> Compiz on the main account
<Pici> Scunizi: /boot/, but you really should remove the packages that installed those, and also re-run update-grub afterwards.
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, what ftp server do you use?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: I do not use one
<[THC]AcidRain> i am willing to start over and cast out days of knowledge. lol
<[THC]AcidRain> what ftp server would you suggest?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: is there a reason you want to use an ftp server instead of ssh?
<iceroot> [THC]AcidRain: i dont suggest plain ftp
<iceroot> [THC]AcidRain: easy to catch passwords
<Scunizi> Pici: understood.. this is kind of an emergency fix.. I can't do things normally in the system because I've been locked out.. so perhaps with a little room it will let me in and I can clear out a bunch of stuff in the more normal fashion.
<[THC]AcidRain> what is difference in ssh? jrib, i like ftp because its only way i know that my users across the world can access my files without having to be half smart
<roasted> Question - I have 2 NICs in my system. DHCP Server is configured for eth0. However, (insert long hardware failure story here) on the new system now it's coming up as eth2 and therefore not starting. How can I "rebind" DHCP Server to eth2 from eth0?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, rly my new question is. is there a ssh client? for window users and such.
<Wallace__> So I have a directory which is rwxrwxr-t (note: stickybit) owner/group are both 'user', containing files which are r--r--r-- owned by root.  I am logged in as user.  I expect that I cannot rm the file, because I don't own it, but the ubuntu allows me to rm it.  Where am I going wrong?
<auronandace> !putty | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Pici> Scunizi: You may want to look at the contents of /var/log/ as well, if unneeded, you can get rid of the older log files in there.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: your users can use sftp basically the same way they use ftp. filezilla is able to do this for example (or winscp or nautilus on linux)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, and what are some sftp servers?
<Scunizi> Pici: I've looked there.. it's a pretty small directory overall.. file sizes are in the "k's" so pretty nominal
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: just give them ssh access and they will be able to use sftp.  Do you care that they have ssh access?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i run several several other servers. earth having access to ssh wont effect anything will it?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: "earth"?
<[THC]AcidRain> earth = everyone
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i want to create a public ftp account. that anyone can download all public files, and add to 1 folder, called "uploads" then from there i will manage them myself
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: that's something probably better suited for an ftp server, but see what others say
<[THC]AcidRain> http://blog.markvdb.be/2009/01/sftp-on-ubuntu-and-debian-in-9-easy.html jrib, after looking at this, it appears it would work the same way as what im thinking a normal ftp server should work like
<elacheche_anis> hello every body, i have a question please :)
<Toph2> elacheche_anis,,, ask away
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis: ask ;)
<wolfric> wtf is playing on the trance channel for rhythembox...
<EgyParadox> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<elacheche_anis> Hey Toph2 & EgyParadox :D .. how can I view the photo in the wiki page as thumbnails please..
<wolfric> ok maybe it was just intro... but still very odd...
<elacheche_anis> ping EgyParadox & toph :)
<elacheche_anis> ping :)Toph2,
<DamagedFiles> hi...how can I find all corrupted files in a USB stick?
<Toph2> elacheche_anis,,, explain a bit further on what you want to do
<DamagedFiles> I need to resize some images, but each times Phatch finds a corrupted image file, it freezes...so how could I erase all corrupted files?
<bazhang> !google | me
<ubottu> me: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | me on Google:
<g0t> --
<elacheche_anis> Toph2, checkout this page and you will undestand what I want to do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis: it is very big?
<Toph2> elacheche_anis,,, i don't know,, someone else may respond
<elacheche_anis> Thx any way Toph2 :D yes EgyParadox I want to change all the pic to thumbnails :)
<DamagedFiles> so...theres not a way to find corrupted jpg files?
<Wallace__> Anybody know if the stickybit on directories works with a 2.6 kernel on ext4?
<ikonia> Wallace__: yes, it does
<html> stickybit , whats that?
<Wallace__> ikonia, any reason then that I am able to delete files I don't own, with sticky bit set?
<ikonia> Wallace__: can you show me an example of the permissions ?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Any recommendations for a GUI for iptables on 11.04?
<Wallace__> directory is rwxrwxr-t and file is r--r--r--  directory is user:user and file is root:root - I am logged in as user
<Wallace__> ikonia, my understanding is that user should not be able to delete the file
<Wallace__> nb: user is not a member of root
<Wallace__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Wallace__: /window 17
<ikonia> Wallace__: sorry, let me test something, as that doesn't seem right
<Wallace__> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667353/
<Wallace__> ikonia, yeah, it definitely doesn't seem right to me
<SubNormal> can any one tell me why my connection is "eth0-eth1" I know I have 2 cards but why isint it "eth0" and "eth1"?
<ikonia> Wallace__: you are the directory owner, so that is why you can delete the files
<DamagedFiles> how can i find corrupted files in a folder?
<ikonia> Wallace__: (assuming you are doing this test as the user steve)
<Wallace__> ikonia, I thought you had to be the *file* owner to delete
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: you can't unless you have something to reference them against
<ikonia> Wallace__: according to the man page, the items owner, the directory owner or the super user
<ikonia> Wallace__: I was a little surprised too
<ikonia> Wallace__: the sticky bit is set on the directory in your example, so anything under that directory will be effected
<DamagedFiles> and how come...nautilus prints a grey space when a jpg is corrupted?
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: because it tries to read it and it's not complete
<DamagedFiles> so there's no tool reading batch files and checking if they are complete or not? that's weird...
<Wallace__> ikonia, hmm, I want a directory that I can add files to, but not delete from
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: not weird
<ikonia> Wallace__: let me ponder
<DamagedFiles> it's weird...because nautilus is able to know that file is damaged without comparing to anything..
<darkwinisback> hello everybody, i tried to connect to a host via ssh with public keys using this german tutorial (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys) but the host is still asking for the password. the public key is in authorized_keys on hosts side
<Sub_Zero> Can someone invite me to the #wine channel?
<ikonia> Sub_Zero: try ##winehq
<Sub_Zero> ikonia no one there
<iceroot> darkwinisback: that is working here without problems. try to do it again
<stix> #winehq
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: that's because it tries to read each file and can't so knows it's corrupt
<ikonia> Sub_Zero: there is
<Sub_Zero> Ah it's just one # doh
<stix> yep
<DamagedFiles> so...why isnt there a program that makes the same thing file by file?
<darkwinisback> iceroot: tried it 5 times...
<Wallace__> ikonia, srry, was on phone.  I wonder if I change the directory to root:user it will work
<iceroot> darkwinisback: any errors during that steps? is /var/log/auth.log showing errors?
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: because you'd have to read each file into an associated application (eg: an image file into an image view) to know it was incomplete
<Wallace__> ikonia, hmm, that seems to do it
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: or you'd need a reference of the file being ok for you to compare against
<ikonia> Wallace__: ahh, nice
<hroi> im looking for a way to check if I used my computer on a day one week ago
<Wallace__> ikonia, weird....but thanks for your help - I doubt i'd have figured that one out :)
<ikonia> Wallace__: sorted it on your own, it was interesting
<ytukl> Extract files to directory ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins or
<hroi> my computer is always running, and I stay logged in all the time... only I use the screensaver to lock/unlock the desktop.
<ytukl> where i can find it in ubuntu?
<darkwinisback> iceroot: wait a moment
<DamagedFiles> there should me some kind of image inspector or something...
<beginner> hi guys... is this possible? installing the kubuntu os to a 64GB SSD disc... and my home directory to a 1TB SATA?
<jrib> beginner: sure
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: you could write a script to do it, but it's not that easy as you've nothing to know it's corrupt beyond vewing each file
<ytukl> Extract files to directory ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins                              where i can find it in ubuntu 10.04?
<beginner> will this really improve the performance?
<ikonia> ytukl: its in @/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<ytukl> whast @
<netspy> is there a way to do an upgrade bypassing current updates? want to migrate from lucid to natty
<Wallace__> hroi, best suggestion is to examine files in /var/log (e.g. messages, syslog) and see if that reports anything that would indicate you were active
<jrib> netspy: what do you mean by "current updates"?  And why do you want to avoid them?
<ytukl> ikonia: I opened File System and i don't see .gnome2
<ikonia> it's a hidden directory, and it's in your home directory
<EgyParadox> netspy: you want to upgrade from lucid to natty without upgrading to maverick?
<netspy> i mean my lucid has demanding updates but don't have the time
<darkwinisback> iceroot: Aug 16 16:42:35 v22232 sshd[1770]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/XXX maybe something like that?
<jrib> netspy: you should update
<netspy> that is it EgyParadox
<bizukifu> hejsa
<bizukifu> øæææ
<bizukifu> this is denmark caling
<EgyParadox> netspy:Just do a fresh install
<ytukl> ikonia: how i can extract files to hidden directory?
<jjjjjj> ¶¹¶¹ËµÔÙ¼û
<ikonia> ytukl: just put the path you want to extract to when you extract
<bazhang> !cn | jjjjjj
<ubottu> jjjjjj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jjjjjj> huh?
<nodestool> what is the name of what i want to do ( i have a server with no monitor, i want to add desktop programs and server, and connect to that server from remote location)
<ytukl> ikonia: ok it worked, thanks
<E3D3> Hi all. I made Conkeror my default browser. It opens new windows when I click links outside Conkeror. I tried to change that but no good result yet. According to #conkeror is my Conkeror-configuation okay. Who can help me with this ?
<nodestool> like rdesktop but where the server is ubuntu not windows
<drussell> nodestool: it's very similar... just called, remote desktop, examples of which are vnc, or possibly LTSP depending on how complex you want to go
<djordjevic> exit
<martian> Is there a way to get Nautilus to show a text mode path widget instead of the button based one?
<RawChid> Hello, can anobody explain to me what a "greeter" is?  (like greeter session or greeter theme)
<fmauro> martian: yes
<martian> fmauro: How? :)
<fmauro> martian: open gconf-editor
<nodestool> drussell: vnc and there are packages for that i am guessing
<fmauro> martian: go to apps/nautilus/preferences
<martian> fmauro: ahh it's not a gui toggle thing. Okay, I can find it! Thankya
<bazhang> RawChid, gdm greeter for instance
<stealz> How do I change the Ubuntu Gnome Menu Icon (10.04)
<fmauro> martian: it's always_use_location_entry
<fixxxermet> Hey everyone.  I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 server and grub is having trouble installing.  http://imagebin.org/168103 is the error and my partition layout.  /boot (/) is in LVM
<RawChid> bazhang, so what does a greeter?
<martian> fmauro: Didn't there used to be a way to toggle between the two at one point?
<fmauro> martian: I think, ye. but it's gone now to my knowledge
<Firefishe> I'm upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04, then immediately doing an upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10.  I'd like to ask, what is the better upgrade tool, ubuntu's (gnome's) or kde's?  I use both desktops.
<RawChid> I know a lot of Display Managers contain Greeter things. But it still isn't very clear to me...
<Pici> Firefishe: They both do exactly the same thing. It doesn't matter which you use.
<bazhang> http://live.gnome.org/GDM/2.22/Configuration RawChid
<usr13> Firefishe: I don't think there is a difference
<martian> fmauro: Isn't it a bummer when features are removed! Well, thanks again.
<slide> ok the Unity bar wont go away...... this is really annoying, anyone know how to fix?
<RawChid> Thank you bazhang !
<fmauro> martian: np mate
<usr13> Firefishe: But it is recommended that you first have your present version fully updated before attempting a distribution upgrade.
<Firefishe> Pici, usr13:  Well, if that's the case, which is the more verbose and informative?
<Firefishe> usr13: already done :)
<Pici> Firefishe: Use the cli method if you want more information.
<bayu> Testing using Backtrack 6,4
<DamagedFiles> how can i tell imagemagick to skip a file if it returns error?
<Pici> bayu : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<Pici> DamagedFiles: Are you using morgify or convert?
<Firefishe> Pici: ummm, how do I use the command line to do a distribution upgrade?  What's the command for that?
<Pici> Firefishe: sudo do-release-upgrade
<doritey> I just installed Ubuntu in VMware, and when I ran it for the first time it said something about my hardware not being compatible, and that it could only run "classic" Ubuntu. What does this even mean?
<doritey> Classic in comparison to what?
<clu3> guys, My first "app" for ubuntu . check out my simple todo list app : https://github.com/clu3/ubuntu-desktop-todo-list  . I'd really appreciate it if you have any feedback
<bazhang> doritey, no 3d
<bazhang> doritey, ie unity
<clu3> qin, ^^ that's what i've been asking you
<ashickur-noor> @doritey you may have install Ubuntu 11.04
<bayu> Pici:Thanks
<ikonia> doritey: it means your virtual video card is not compatible to run the full graphical experience so goes to "classic" mode, which is less
<RawChid> bazhang, I've read your URL. But can you or someone else explain in 1 or 2 sentences what a Greeter is?  I'm translating Ubuntu and am not sure if I should translate "Greeter"
<Firefishe> Pici...I've never tried that.  If it bonks, will it do the same as the gui-based tools, and auto-cancel the install and revert back properly?
<doritey> What is unity
<doritey> Is it some kind of new interface for ubuntu
<auronandace> !unity
<ikonia> doritey: the desktop you are using
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<Pici> Firefishe: Yes.
<DamagedFiles> mogrify
<RawChid> Can I see it as the "login screen" of GDM bazhang?
<Firefishe> Pici: thank you.  I prefer cli when available....danke.
<bazhang> doritey, the 3d dock and new interface for 11.04 and beyond
<DamagedFiles> Pici: mogrify
<doritey> So Ubuntu previously used "classic GNOME desktop", and now runs something called Unity?
<doritey> And this is what I can't run
<doritey> ?
<usr13> Firefishe: There are two ways, the gui and sudo do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> doritey, not in a vm, right
<Firefishe> usr13: I'll try the cli this time
<Scall> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<doritey> Ok. Is there any way to get around this that you know of?
<ikonia> doritey: no
<Firefishe> Scall: Ah!  Just answered my next question :)
<bazhang> doritey, no idea, try the vmware channel perhaps
<doritey> That stinks.
<ikonia> doritey: complain to vmware
<RawChid> I have seen Unity working in Virtual Box,
<doritey> Ok.
<Pici> DamagedFiles: I'm not sure if that is possible. You may want to use convert in a loop instead.
<RawChid> So it IS possible
<ikonia> RawChid: not in vmware its not
<RawChid> Ack
<DamagedFiles> Pici: convert is part of imagemagick?
<Pici> DamagedFiles: yes.
<naxa> is there a way to log al file operations in the system?
<naxa> *all
<Pici> DamagedFiles: Heck, you could use mogrify in a loop but only one file at a time.
<usr13> naxa: What do you mean?
<usr13> naxa: Commands given at command line?
<iDirk> Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix my dualscreen problem? The problem is I can't drag applications to my other monitor. Trying all day with no success. Nvidia chipset.
<naxa> usr13: no, i mean that all file opening, modification, deletion would be logged.
<usr13> naxa: hummmm....
<naxa> usr13: pretty much as the journal but keeping these information even after committing.
<rumpe1> naxa, maybe inotify
<naxa> rumpe1: I check it thanks!
 * fmauro is now happy to know about the inotify api
<Nitax> okay, i'm trying to set up a directory where all files created are +rw for any member of the group.  I figured out the setgid bit, but how do I set the default permissions for the group?
<PaoloRotolo> hi
<naxa> rumpe1: any idea for logging prints?
<rumpe1> naxa, print jobs?
<naxa> rumpe1: yes
<rumpe1> Nitax, sounds like umask
<Nitax> but is umask a global setting or is it local to particular directories?
<Nitax> also, I don't get what the point of setting the uid or gid bits is without also having default permissions for the group or user?
<rumpe1> Nitax, don't know for sure... but it works with mounts and you can bind/mount directories.
<doritey> Hi. What does LTS mean.
<rumpe1> doritey, long term support
<doritey> I don't understand from reading the description on the Ubuntu site.
<shinsuke> i want to completely format my hdd. what is the fastest way by software to do that?
<doritey> Yes but what does it actually mean
<jpds> !lts | doritey
<ubottu> doritey: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<doritey> What does "will be supported for 3 years" men
<doritey> mean*
<bazhang> 3 years desktop, 5 years server doritey
<rumpe1> doritey, it means you get updates for several year, unlike the other non-lts-versions
<doritey> Get updates?
<doritey> I don't understand.
<usr13> Nitax: umask is a global setting but only for the particular user files
<bazhang> security etc
<rumpe1> doritey, you don't know updates? o.O
<doritey> I know what an update is, but I still don't see how the versions differ.
<doritey> How does 10.04 regular differ from 10.04 LTS
<usr13> shinsuke: fsck
<doritey> LTS means "long-term-support" but I don't understand what this means in that context
<Nitax> right, so this is a directory for a project that is shared across users and I want new files created in this directory to be +rw for the whole group
<iDirk> What part you don't understand? :P
<bazhang> there is no 10.04 regular gnome doritey
<rumpe1> doritey, there exists no "regular" 10.04, which isn't LTS
<Pici> doritey: 10.04 is supported for 3-5 years depending on if you're talking about desktop or server packages.
<doritey> Oh, I'm thinking of 11.04.
<doritey> Well, what's the diff
<bazhang> !notes > doritey
<ubottu> doritey, please see my private message
<doritey> Or like, what does LTS actually entail from a technical/functional standpoint
<Pici> doritey: 11.04 is a year older than 10.04 (version numbers indicate the YEAR.MONTH of release)
<Pici> doritey: er, newer*
<PhoenixSTF> hello is there any channel for support on eeepc's?
<adm_2> hi
<bazhang> !alis | PhoenixSTF
<ubottu> PhoenixSTF: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<usr13> doritey: LTS is just a switch that is set that tells your update-manager to only do a ditribution upgrade to the next designated LTS. i.e. 8.04 10.04 12.04
<doritey> So when is it decided that a version is LTS
<Pici> doritey: LTSes are every two years.
<adm_2> how to know whicj bootloader is working ? after an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, i had some file for lilo, some for grub and some for grub2
<doritey> Ugh
<Pici> doritey: Whats wrong?
<rumpe1> adm_2, your bootscreen should tell you that
<doritey> I still don't understand. What does it actually mean when a version of Ubuntu is "LTS". It has "long-term-support", but what does that even mean? Does it mean that you get tech support?
<adm_2> rumpe1: i have no bootscreen, only a ssh connection
<doritey> Does it mean that the version is supposed to be supported?
<doritey> Ok, but in what context?
<Gentoo64> doritey, means its supported long term
<doritey> By what/whom?
<Gentoo64> updates
<rumpe1> doritey, no... just updates over a long periode
<jpds> doritey: You get supported for a longer time, than a normal release.
<doritey> So Ubuntu LTS is supported in updates.. b
<doritey> but how
<doritey> what does this mean
<Pici> doritey: It means that security packages are available for 3-5 years depending on which packages you are talking about and supported in community support places like here.
<Gentoo64> doritey, in ubuntu you get updates for packages for a certain amount of time until the version ends its life. lts just has longer life
<usr13> It means that that 8.04 and 10.04 have longer end of life.  It means that 6.04 and 8.04 and 10.04 are designated as Long Term.
<adm_2> 2 years support for normal release, 5 years for LTS
<rumpe1> doritey, it means, that if you have a non-lts version, you have to switch earlier to a higher version or you risk security issues
<jpds> doritey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Pici> adm_2: 18 months.
<usr13> !lts | doritey
<ubottu> doritey: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<asdqq> hi, I got some errors with mplayer and some video files. I read that it was working with a newer version that the one from 11.04. Where can I find more up to date mplayer debs?
<Pici> doritey: Perhaps something that discusses how software is installed and updated in Ubuntu would be helpful?
<rhin0> which is now up to 10.04.3 and is rock solid
<adm_2> oups ok Pici
<bazhang> asdqq, from their homepage, a ppa or compile it yourself
<doritey> Yes Pici
<PhoenixSTF> I have a bit of a issue with bcm4313, cant get it working with 802.11n, has anyone tried to use broadcom-sta-comon?
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: You CAN get it working?
<doritey> So LTS versions are old versions of Ubuntu that get the same software releases as new versions, whereas non-LTS versions cease to get software releases when a new version of Ubuntu is released?
<Pici> doritey: Let me find a good link.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, i can't get it working on 802.11n only g
<Pici> doritey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware is rather informative.
<edbian> doritey: Well LTS releases get updates for longer than normal releases but there is more overlap in all of the releases then what you described
<doritey> Okay
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Which driver are you using?
<usr13> doritey: So 6.04 reached EOL in April 2009 and was superceeded by 8.04.  8.04 reached EOL  April of 2011 and was superceeded by 10.04
<Pici> doritey: Think about this: A non LTS release gets updates for just 18 months. In an LTS you could have that install running for 5 years and continue to recieve updates.
<doritey> What decides when a release is LTS
<bazhang> usr13, 6.06 actually
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, don't know lol, how do i check that?
<Pici> usr13: For the desktop packages. Server support for 8.04 continues to 2013.
<doritey> Who's to say that X.XX specifically will be supported
<doritey> and not X.XY
<doritey> or Y.YY
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: sudo lspci -k
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: It will have a large output, you can pastebin it if you need help reading it.  The wifi card is probably near the bottom.
<Angelous> Hello, I was wondering if it's possible to put in the motd Hello, blah. Today is "datehere".
<adm_2> someone for my pb, i can t boot after an upgrade 8.04 to 10.04,  how to determine which bootloader is working ?
<Jim455R> how do i uninstall pastebin ?
<Pici> doritey: They are every two years. And the decision is made before work on the release begins.
<ikonia> Angelous: sure
<usr13> bazhang: doritey Oh, ok.  I stand corrected.  it's 6.06 not 6.04  And yes, we're talknig tesktop when we say 3 years, it's 5 years for server.
<ikonia> adm_2: there should only be 1 boot loader
<Angelous> What would the synatx be then, ikonia? I'm no bash expert, or anything.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, http://pastebin.com/v85MqZR8
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: It will list 'drivers' which is the driver that is currently being used, and 'modules' which is every driver that is installed on the system (but not being used).  drivers are modules in linux
<r_a_f> doritey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<bendras> Hi,
<Pici> r_a_f: ah, thanks.
<ikonia> Angelous: use the date command `date` or use a script to do "echo todays date is `date`" > /etc/motd each day
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, ya i can see it
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: You say wireless n does not work right now?  I have no experience setting up wireless n but I do have some experience with wifi cards in general.
<Pici> doritey: The link that r_a_f posted has a great image of how the LTSes are supported.
<r_a_f> Pici: np ;)
<Angelous> No, ikonia. What I'm wondering if how I would integrate it into the file.
<adm_2> ikonia: i have files for lilo, other for grub and some for grub2 Oo, how to restore a solid situation (only a ssh connexion)
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Let's just try to use the other driver that is listed there.  sudo modprobe -r wl     (to remove wl) and sudo modprobe brcm80211
<bazhang> Jim455R, you mean pastebinit ? pastebin is a service not a package you install
<Pici> Jim455R: Did you mean the pastebinit package?
<usr13> bazhang: doritey doritey My ubuntu system here was previously 6.06 and was upgraded to 8.04 and then to 10.04 It's been through them all.
<ikonia> adm_2: you should only have 1 boot loader, at worst two if you dia a grub1->grub2 upgrade,
<bendras> I have a box with "fresh" ubuntu 9.04. Is it safe/OK to upgrade to newer version without getting latest updates for current version?
<ikonia> adm_2: remove the config files for the boot loader you are not using
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: btw, sta and wl are the same driver.  I think they use one another in operation like b43 and ssb   not really sure about that though
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, well at home not where i am right now, i have 2 routers with 802.11n but my card only gets g 54mbps
<osmosis_paul> somebody know if xfoward works with ubuntu?
<ikonia> bendras: no
<ikonia> bendras: you need to go through each release
<doritey> usr13 alright
<doritey> well, thanks to everyone for explaining
<Angelous> No, ikonia. What I'm wondering if how I would integrate it into the file.
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Are you saying you can't test the card?
<trism> Angelous: add a script to /etc/update-motd.d/ that uses echo and date as ikonia suggested
<ikonia> Angelous: I've just told you
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, yes well that is the issue, if it aint working with N, if I install the
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: my suggestion is just to use the other driver that's installed and see if that works.  Can you not do that because you don't have a wireless n signal where you are?
<usr13> doritey: You'll find the LTS/normal switch on the update-manager
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, no i dont have a N signal where i am
<usr13> screen
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Well then how are we supposed to fix this? :P
<trism> Angelous: except without the redirect, so: #!/bin/sh then on the following line echo "Today's date is `date`"
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, but i have a neibours router that has N, i cant get into it but i can scan!
<bendras> ikonia: so 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04>10.10 > 11.04 ?
<ikonia> bendras: correct
<html> is there a way i can use linux on windows desktop with out a vm on a public pc(windows 7)
<adm_2> ikonia:  i remove all concerning lilo, how i forced an upgrade from grub to grub2 ? is there a way to upgrade grub2 to accept the new kernel ?
<ikonia> html: no
<Jim455R> how to uninstalll pastebin package
<carl_> salut
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Do you mean you CAN'T get into it?
<ikonia> !grub2 > adm_2
<carl_> xdcc send #42
<ubottu> adm_2, please see my private message
<ikonia> adm_2: look at "update-grub"
<bazhang> Jim455R, you cannot, its a service
<carl_> ok
<Pici> Jim455R: What package?
<Jim455R> pastebin
<bazhang> Jim455R, its called pastebinit
<usr13> doritey: You'll find the LTS/normal switch in the settings menu of the update-manager.  The choices are "Long term support only"  and "Normal releases"
<Pici> Jim455R: pastebin isn't a package name. Are you referring to pastebinit?
<Jim455R> OK@!! Adriver me crazy
<Jim455R> how to uninstall it
<bendras> ikonia: but the fact that 9.04 wasnt updated to latest pacages before upgrade to 9.10 wont breake anything hard?
<ikonia> bendras: yes, it will
<carl_> salut
<Jim455R> hail !
<bazhang> Jim455R, from the package manager, just like everything else
<ikonia> bendras: the upgrade will probably not run
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, i dont have access, i dont have the password to connect to it, but i can scan if it has N!
<html> ikonia,  i know there is  but i dont remember the name,  and its like  a mac tool bar with ur apps on it
<Braber01> Anybody know the defaut location do download perl Modules to in Linux?
<ikonia> html: there isn't
<ikonia> Braber01: it's distribution specific
<Pici> html: If there is it isn't distributed or supported by us.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, http://pastebin.com/MRdvDZWJ
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: I see.  so switch the drivers with the commands I gave and run sudo iwlist scan and see if the N networks show up
<bendras> ikonia: it sais Upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10, 23 minutes remaining. Fingers crossed
<Braber01> ikonia: on Ubuntu
<Jim455R> THANK YOU!
<Jim455R> i removed pastebinit
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Your wifi card is eth1?  mmm, strange
<ikonia> Braber01: depending on what they are (libraries for exampl) it's normally /usr/lib
<bendras> ikonia: or might be there is backup repos to get latest packages for discontinued versions in such cases?
<doritey> ok usr13 thanks
<html> Pici,  ill show you'll if i can find it
<ikonia> !oldreleases | bendras
<ion|afk> is there a way with apt to only show the packages from a specific repository?
<ikonia> html: don't worry about it
<Pici> bendras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, yes I know its strange, i have 11.04 installed and its a eepc1215B
<Braber01> ikonia: thank you
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: switch the drivers and check the networks
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, ok network might go down
<PhoenixSTF> brb
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: k
<kevin__> hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an HP dv 6748 and I'm having issues with the built in webcam. Any ideas?
<Vidalia> Ehm, try getting drivers and run them in wine.
<ikonia> no
<Pici> Vidalia: Thats not how drivers work.
<bazhang> Vidalia, that will not work
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, hey m8 want a pastebin?
<ikonia> actually investigate why it's failing
<Vidalia> K, sorry.
<html> ¿sıɥʇ xıɟ llıʍ ɹǝʌo ʇı ƃuıddılɟ ɟı ɹǝpuoʍ ı ˙ʍoɥ ǝɯos uʍop ǝpısdn pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ pǝuɹnʇ ı ʞuıɥʇ ı
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: sure, did it work?
<bazhang> html, stop that
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, I dont think it did.
<markskilbeck> html: turn your keyboard the right way up - that'll help.]
<LowValueTarget> Where's the easiest place to keep track of ubuntu server kernel releases for 10.04
<ikonia> LowValueTarget: what do you mean keep track ?
<LowValueTarget> ikonia: i want to easily find the latest kernel
<LowValueTarget> available for the LTS
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, http://pastebin.com/hurpyUkB
<ikonia> LowValueTarget: apt-get update - if there is a new one, it will offer it
<Pici> ikonia: dist-upgrade for kernel packages.
<ikonia> Pici: update should advertise if there is a new package
<ikonia> it won't install it though
<Pici> ikonia: true as well :)
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: This is still using the wl driver    did the modprobes have no effect?
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, yes modprobes had the effect the card is now wlan0 :)
<iDirk> Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix my dualscreen problem? The problem is I can't drag applications to my other monitor. Trying all day with no success. Nvidia chipset.
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: really....
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: Cause it didn't change the driver
<PhoenixSTF> ed1703, yes it did 	Kernel driver in use: brcm80211
<Vidalia> iDirk; same problem here, couldn't get it to work.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, yes it did 	Kernel driver in use: brcm80211
<kevin__> Anyone know anything about getting webcams to work?
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: oooh!  Well I dont' see any wireless n networks.  I'm thinking that the drivers just aren't ready yet
<Vidalia> iDirk; i advise you not even to try finding a solution.. you will probably break things. even if you follow tutorials.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, what about the sta drivers or the bcmwl?
<iDirk> Vidalia: It's a problem I always have with Ubuntu. It's the only reason I want to switch to Windows again.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, you think it might do it?
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: I told you wl is the sta drivers
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: sta and wl and bcmwl are effectively the same driver, they use each other
<Vidalia> iDirk; Nvidia is not the best Linux friendly..
<igormorgado> hi all. since I have a multitouch pad, how can I enable gestures  on ubuntu interface?
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, ohhh.... thats wierd...
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: yes
<user82> PhoenixSTF, you seem to be broadcom expert. do i still need the propertiary drivers for my wlan or are there open source ones now?
<kevin_> hey
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: sorry mate!
<user82> i saw some in the kernel config...but not all i guess?
<edbian> user82: What card do you have?
<iDirk> Vidalia: I know. But this problem is known for years. I hoped it was fixed with 11.04 :(.
<domedagen> I don't have a wpa_supplicat conf file. help!
<domedagen> plz
<kitche> domedagen: so make one
<user82> edbian, just a sec
<Vidalia> iDirk; Yeah kind of a bummer, so i just have my 50" screen connected.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, its ok m8 do you recommend proprietary drivers from broadcom, or is it the same has the rest
<iDirk> Vidalia: Haha, thats a solution :P.
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: I am not away of any.  That's what I'm gonna ask user82
<domedagen> kitche: How can I know what to write in there?
<LowValueTarget> How do i properly upgrade an ubuntu box from 10.04.1 to 10.04.3
<iDirk> Vidalia: I cannot work without 2 monitors, I'm used to it too much.
<domedagen> I follow a tutorial and it says add these lines
<ikonia> LowValueTarget: just update the packages as Pici mentioned earlier, it will become a 10.04.3 machine
<kitche> domedagen: so add those lines then
<Vidalia> iDirk; i know the feeling, but you can try getting used to it. using the workspace switcher.
<user82> edbian, BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, problably its the same sta has in the ubuntu repo, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<domedagen> kitche: So I create a file and name it that then add the lines needed for tutorial?
<auero> I used to be able to connect to my ubuntu box from OS X by connecting to smb://domainname but now it doesn't work. Anyone have an idea what needs to be changed? Is it just a blocked port?
<edbian> user82: same as PhoenixSTF !  What driver are you using?
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, thanks for everythin anyways m8
<iDirk> Vidalia: I guess I could try that. Didn't think about it. Thanks :).
<shinsuke> if i create an image of my partitions is the deleted data of the past which is still restoreable by software like testdisk saved on those images, too? thanks
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, cheers ;)
<user82> ubuntu natty. its the "wl" kernel module
<user82> (so the driver ubuntu provides i meant with natty)
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: that's an open source driver  (see?  LINUX sta after that first paragraph)
<Vidalia> iDirk; no problem (:
<edbian> user82: that's open source (and the preferred driver)
<user82> but broadcom opensource...not kernel included?
<user82> any page for updates/sources to self-compile?
<user82> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php ?
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, so its problably the same thing lol, oh well I am gonna try some stuff at home then I'll try to contact broadcom.
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, once again thanks :)
<nudb2> hi - as a sudoer on a server, how do you 'get the root password', or what does that mean please?  (I'm just a newbie)
<nudb2> I can "sudo su" just fine btw
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: sure
<Nitax> question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667426/  why is the 'x' bit not included even though it's included in umask?
<edbian> user82: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcm4313&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<Pici> Nitax: There is no root password, the root account is locked.  Use sudo to do things as root. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<user82> thanks edbian
<edbian> user82: sure
<Nitax> Pici: thanks.  I guess files don't really need the +x bit in a file share anyways?  Only the directories need +x so that users can 'ls' them?
<Pici> nudb2: There is no root password, the root account is locked.  Use sudo to do things as root. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, one more thing m8, if i force it to use the N under iwconfig?
<Pici> Nitax: yeah, sorry that link wasn't for you.. but only directories need +x unless you really need for the files to be executable (which they don't normally need)
<Nitax> right, I definitely don't need +x for files, but if I user creates a directory, i'd like it to be +x
<edbian> PhoenixSTF: I have no idex if that's even possible.
<Nitax> and it looks like +x is added by default with that umask setting
<PhoenixSTF> edbian, :)
<DamagedFiles> how can i tell imagemagick to skip a file if it returns error?
<ikonia> DamagedFiles: you'll have to script that
<ikonia> as I explained erarlier
<ikonia> earlier
<Pehnep> I've decided to try and build myself my own webserver, still at the begin though, but I was wondering if there'd be a way I could get a second IP address to separate virtual spaces and the processes running on them. Is this possible in any logical way?
<giacomo> buon pomeriggio
<Pici> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Angelous> What's the command to create a file?
<Pici> Angelous: touch
<giacomo> grazie
<Angelous> thank you
<recon69_lap> hi all, anyone know whats up with the canon mp495 print drivers
<Angelous> How would I echo a file to see it's contents?
<recon69_lap> Angelous: tail filename
<Obfuscation> more <filename> or less <filename>?
<Angelous> My motd changes don't seem to be taking effect.
<recon69_lap> Angelous: gedit filename
<Angelous> I also wrote a script for it, but it's not working.
<domedagen> If I think I have two WLAN devices installed shouldn't I see two different connection names(wlan0 wlan1)?
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone know what this means: /usr/local/zend/etc/rc.d/03apache: 148: www-browser: not found
<recon69_lap>  domedagen: cant be sure, have you looked at ifconfig
<Angelous> Does anyone know why ubuntu is doing this?
<Angelous> root@ubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Angelous> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Angelous> utility, e.g. service ssh restart
<Angelous> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Angelous> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<FloodBot1> Angelous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Angelous: sudo service ssh restart
<gorgonzola_> hello! my flash plugin got disabled again in chrome and firefox. how do i solve this?
<Titanoboa> dr_willis, will you believe it... I have a working hard drive now :p
<domedagen> recon69_lap: Yes, and I can only see one wlan device
<domedagen> recon69_lap: Simpliest solution is to remove the old card?
<recon69_lap> domedagen: is it causing a problem
<sysopwork> is there a way to redirect an https sent to www.domain.com to domain.com without getting the error screen?
<ikonia> sysopwork: you can use something such as squid, or mod re-write within apache
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: and with ubuntu installed and all, all i need now is to update my graphics driver
<Titanoboa> (i think. because im getting low fps)
<nerdrage> what does it mean to "purge a PPA", will it remove all packages I've installed and delete it from my sources.lst
<domedagen> recon69_lap: The old was out of the box but with unstable connection so I tried installing a new USB card instead following a guide with ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant without any error msgs
<domedagen> recon69_lap: Can I be sure that it was installed correctly?
<Pehnep> Is it possible to have a second external IP for one device? (Different virtual spaces)
<Bisu[Shield]> what does www-browser: not found mean?
<vbnj> Pehnep, my opinion, you'll have to play with routes
<domedagen> Bisu[Shield]: Where did you get it
<vbnj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Andy80> hi guys
<recon69_lap> domedagen: would only suggest that if it's working well why mess with it. removing the old card should not really be an issue, sounds like Ubuntu never recognised it anyway
<Andy80> a little question on Ensemble: https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/ - why this name, how to install, where to download ecc.... am I the only one who cannot find WHAT is Ensamble :P ?
<malwi> :)
<Pehnep> vbnj, what'd be the best way to try that?
<malwi> ?
<BartlomiejB> why doesn't mutt remove temporary files created when viewing attachments?
<vbnj> !route
<vbnj> !routes
<Titanoboa> don't tell me it's impossible to update graphics drivers on ubuntu? :/
<IdleOne> Andy80: that page you linked answers your questions
<theadmin> Titanoboa: It's possible, depends on your manufacturers.
<vbnj> Pehnep, don't know much about it but you can try 'man route' in a shell
<Titanoboa> ATI
<theadmin> Titanoboa: You mean AMD. Unlikely, then.
<Titanoboa> so i'm stuck with 20 fps in the only game i ever play?
<domedagen> recon69_lap: Ty for help. Going unplugg ethernet cable now. We'll see if I will have a connection wstill
<Titanoboa> used to get 300 on the same machine
<theadmin> Titanoboa: Well, do check amd.com for driver downloads, but I can't guarantee much
<domedagen> Bisu[Shield]: Have you tried http://serverfault.com/questions/49089/usr-sbin-apache2ctl-124-www-browser-not-found
<Titanoboa> ok
<recon69_lap> domedagen: wait, you unpulgging a wired card, i'd leave it
<recon69_lap> domedagen: thought you where talking about 2 wireless cards
<Pehnep> Alright, thanks for the pointer, vbnj, I'll see how that goes.
<BartlomiejB> does anyone use mutt here?
<Polah> !ask | BartlomiejB
<ubottu> BartlomiejB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: have you looked in system- hardware drivers to see if there is an option
<vbnj> hello all, i'm trying to update drivers for my nvidia graphic chipset (been a long time), but as i was going to use the nvidia binary, i saw that nouveau was at last supporting hardware acceleration and other stuff that would have me prefer the proprietary driver to it. But i also saw that there was something about kernel 2.6.39 and stuff only possible with Ubuntu 11.x
<vbnj> any tips ?
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: have not
<Titanoboa> i opened File System and couldn't find 'hardware drivers', so i guess i'll need some help, recon69_lap
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: system menu not in file system
<TheHarmlessWarri> That went smooth sort of
<TheHarmlessWarri> got DCed from freenode but not internet
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: i've been trying to get linux working for 3 weeks and today i finally got a working hard drive and just got ubuntu installed. Feel free to assume that i know nothing about linux.
<recon69_lap> anyone using the canon mp495 printer with 10.04
<lewis93> I have been trying to install my lan driver for hours - rtl8192se. I tried using ndiswrapper which was apparently fine but I still couldn't connect, and I just installed the linux drivers according to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq0fcX1p-t0 but still no luck
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: system menu is beside the places menu at the top left menubar
<lewis93> I am on a toshiba satellite l500d
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: is this in 11.04?
<recon69_lap> opps, no i still on 10.04 sorry
<lewis93> When I put lspci in to my terminal, all of this comes up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667453/
<Titanoboa> ah.
<Titanoboa> figured.
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: it should be in system settings then, but i'm guessing
<lewis93> What do I need to do?
<Titanoboa> aight, went to system settings - hardware and searched for additional drivers
<Titanoboa> none showed up
<Polah> lewis93: And? That's just all the devices connected via PCI. You don't need to do anything...
<lewis93> Polah, then why can't I connect to my wireless? It is like the LAN card doesn't exist; I am dependent on the ethernet cable.
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: what graphics card you got
<domedagen> recon69_lap: Excellent connection, going to move back to my room to see if lose connection like usually. Again ty for help and I'll stop bother you with this.
<Titanoboa> i checked that a few weeks ago but don't remember exact model nor how to check it
<Titanoboa> @ recon69_lap
<recon69_lap> domedagen no problem
<Titanoboa> a.k.a.: idk
<kingofswords> hi im unable to gmount an .iso image and get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/667455/ when i type       dmesg | tail
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: computer model and make
<lewis93> Polah, any suggestions?
<gskellig> does ubuntu have TRIM support? for SSDs?
<hamnegga> "mount -o loop <iso_image.iso> <directory> -o loop
<hamnegga> "
<Polah> lewis93: I don't really know about setting up drivers, someone else would probably be more help.
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: someone built it for me, so i believe it's a 'custom' computer :P
<Titanoboa> i'll just google till i find what graphic card i've got
<Titanoboa> shouldn't take too long
<hamnegga> sorry, command should be:  mount <iso> <dir> -o loop
<kingofswords> gskellig, i got no idea
<lewis93> Okay, thanks anyway. Could anyone else please help me sort out my drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/667453/ but still no wireless
<kingofswords> hamnegga, do i just type that cmd into terminal?
<Titanoboa> oh yeah there's a terminal command for it. wish i had enough brain memory to remember all those commands instantly
<hamnegga> no replace <iso> with the real iso filename and the directory should be a real directory, I usually just create a temp one with "mkdir mount"
<vbnj> any help ?
<gskellig> does anybody know if ubuntu has TRIM support?
<lewis93> I have installed my rtl8192se driver (linux) and lspci says http://paste.ubuntu.com/667453/ but still no wireless. Any help?
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
<Titanoboa> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev f3)
<Titanoboa> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
<Titanoboa> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)
<Titanoboa> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)
<FloodBot1> Titanoboa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titanoboa> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<hamnegga> lewis93, download and compile/install the latest realtek driver from realtek.com
<gugugaga> what can i use to check my ram speed ?
<gskellig> Titanoboa, next time use pastebin
<hamnegga> use screenlets, looks cool
<archman> hi
<lewis93> hamnegga, I already have
<hamnegga> there is a screenlet I use that looks the same as the windows sidebar gadget for cpu and ram speed
<kingofswords> hamnegga, didnt work...even when i sudo that cmd
<propman> Titanoboa:  not on ubuntu right now but check synaptic to see if there is a package called inxi.   install it and then type    inxi -G   in terminal for graphics card information
<jpds> gugugaga: sudo lshw -C memory
<Titanoboa> Sorry.
<oCean> gugugaga: in terminal:  sudo lshw -C memory
<jpds> oCean: Yo. o
<jpds> o/*
<oCean> :(
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: use www.pastebin.com for pastes
<Titanoboa> yeah got it
<hamnegga> kingofswords, you need to create the directory first.  What is the iso filename?
<Titanoboa> propman: synaptic?
<archman> i'm having many stucks with chromium or any other browser ("Waiting for blabla.org"), i've already disabled ipv6, so what might be a problem?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: and i dont think you found the graphics card there
<hamnegga> first go to the directory where the iso is, then "mkdir temp", then "mount *.iso temp -o loop"
<kingofswords> hamnegga, sr-acbrh.iso
<propman> Titanoboa:  use your software installation manager
<Titanoboa> okay
<kingofswords> hamnegga, ahh i put the file on my desktop so i need to change path name?
<Dan18> hello
<lewis93> hamnegga, would me running 64bit have anything to do with it? I honestly cannot see anything wrong. I just can't see any wireless networks - the option is greyed out as though my driver doesn't exist.
<Polah> archman: More information would be good. For example, do you know if your internet is actually functioning?
<Titanoboa> propman: inxi: Search term not found. Did you mean ini?
<Titanoboa> is what it told me :<
<Dan18> i am running ubuntu 64bit 11.04, i created a new user, but when logging in into the new user account, none of the users home folders were created
<propman> Titanoboa:  no it's called inxi....guess it's not included in ubuntu then.  :(
<Dan18> any idea why
<archman> Polah: what info do you need? well, i'm here, so it's functioning, it's definitely the system doing something wrong..
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: have you tried lspci
<Titanoboa> yeah recon69_lap that's what i flooded earlier
<Titanoboa> here's the paste of that
<Titanoboa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/667458/
<Polah> archman: Could be a DNS issue. Set the DNS options in your connection settings to 8.8.8.8 for primary and 8.8.4.4 for secondary and retry
<hamnegga> for my realtek to work, which is similar but usb, there was a directory missing that loaded the firmware module, so I need to create it.  not sure what the details are, so you'd be better off following a howto on the ubuntu forums or something
<archman> Polah: ok
<sysopwork> ikonia, cant get mod_rewrite to work because it wants to serve a 301 redirect and before it can get to it I get the cert warning in firefox.
<lewis93> hamnegga, okay so a how to of what exactly? I am still unclear, sorry.
<maalac> hi, need help in getting citrix to work on OMC net connection ?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: try lspci -v | less
<hamnegga> howto get your wireless card driver installed, paste your iwconfig output
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: look for VGA in output
<Titanoboa> so much text.
<Dan18> boy is this a busy room ....
<propman> Titanoboa:  ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<Dan18> are there more special purpose irc channels for ubuntu
<Guest99290> hello
<Pici> Dan18: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList - But if you're looking for support
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667469/
<Pici> Dan18: er, if you're looking for support for ubuntu desktop, this is the place.
<Polah> Dan18: #ubuntu+1 for the next release, #ubuntu-packaging for help with packages, #grub for grub help. Although, none of them are as busy as this one and we can generally help you with most things as long as it's to do with ubuntu
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: lspci -v | grep VGA
<Titanoboa> ok
<Guest99290> i am using backtrack
<Pici> Guest99290 : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<Guest99290> ok
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Titanoboa> so basically what propman said
<Dan18> new user / account creation problems, would this be here?
<Dan18> to ask about?
<Polah> Dan18: Yes.
<Dan18> ok. let me try: created a new user, logged in to the new user, but home folders werent created
<Dan18> for the new users -- hence login failed with various .abc files not found
<Pici> Dan18: How did you create the new users?
<Dan18> no idea why home folders werent created.
<Dan18> via system, administration - user groups - add user
<archman> Polah: will i need to install bind9 and dnsutils for that?
<Polah> archman: No, are you using GNOME?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/160346 , probably related
<archman> Polah: yup, lucid
<Titanoboa> thanks recon69_lap i'll look into that (and eat dinner). bbl
<Dan18> ok, created a new user again -- only folder that was created i home is "Examples"
<Polah> archman: Click the little connection arrows on your panel, edit connections, edit the one you want, go to IPv4 settings, set it to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only and then put: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 in the DNS servers field.
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa, it suggests using Ubuntu-classic (Gnome) session as a work around
<lewis93> hamnegga, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667472/
<Angelous> How do you unzip a .zip file?
<Polah> Dan18: I've noticed that /etc/skel only contains Examples and a few hidden files like .bash-rc
<Polah> angelous: unzip <file>
<vbnj> i'm trying to update drivers for my nvidia graphic chipset (been a long time), but as i was going to use the nvidia binary, i saw that nouveau was at last supporting hardware acceleration and other stuff that would have me prefer the proprietary driver to it. But i also saw that there was something about kernel 2.6.39 and stuff only possible with Ubuntu 11.x
<vbnj> anyone knows something ?
<Dan18> right, etc skel only includes Examples
<Dan18> why is that?
<Dan18> anything i did or didnt do
<rumpe1> Dan18, what did you expect?
<archman> Polah: ok, i'm testing the connection now :)
<archman> Polah: thank you for your help.
<Polah> Dan18: I don't know, I imagine it's supposed to have Desktop, Documents and suchlike too but I never saw them. You could try adding a user from the command line and see if that's any different.
<Dan18> i expected that creating a new user would create all default ubuntu folders in the home folder, so that login on as that user would work
<maalac> need help in making citrix to work on OMC net ?
<Dan18> isnt this the expected "default" behavior
<Pici> maalac: what is OMC?
<rumpe1> Dan18, it's the usual behavior. If you log with the user into gnome e.g., gnome will create it's folder-and configstructure
<maalac> Secure Access SSL VPN
<rumpe1> Dan18, it's exactly the default behaviour
<Polah> rumpe1: Oh, so all the documents folders and suchlike are from GNOME?
<rumpe1> Polah, yes
<Dan18> so, gnome needs to recognize that several folders and .files are missing and create them?
<maalac> Pici: OMC is Secure Access SSL VPN
<lewis93> hamnegga, i just restarted and still no luck. The driver is installed it just.. doesn't work.
<rumpe1> Dan18, yes. And this implies a method for getting back to the default config: by deleting/moving the config-folders
<Dan18> i'll try that, thanks
<rumpe1> Dan18, not every user on a system needs a desktop
<Dan18> i see, is there a command i could submit to create a desktop for a user
<rumpe1> Dan18, the desktop-files are created by the desktop-environment
<Pici> maalac: And how is citrix not working on Ubuntu with it?
<Cheto> Howdy
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<Polah> Dan18: Sounds like the files would be created when the user attempts to log in
<rumpe1> Dan18, or define your own skel(eton) structure
<warzauwynn> sup Cheto
<maalac> Pici:  it's actually working but i  couldnt get it to connect to OMCnet.
<Dan18> so, once i try to log on as a user which has not desktop, the logon process should create a desktop environment
<Dan18> is this correct?
<recon69_lap> Dan18: should, think i remember doing it ages ago
<Dan18> ok.
<Dan18> i ll try
<notacomputerguy> i have a question about a sound problem im having
<recon69_lap> i'm still on 10.04 lts so have not been messing around with my system in over 2 years :-D
<rumpe1> Daniel0108, man adduser: "... adduser will copy files from SKEL into the home directory..  If the file /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local exists, it will be executed after the user account has been set up..."
<remi_> hello everybody
<evilive> Hi all,,i installed tp-link driver,but the wireshark still can't display it? Thanks
<lewis93> I have installed the driver rtl8192se on my toshiba satellite l500d but STILL no wireless connection. lspci and iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667483/
<recon69_lap> must check out 11.04 , see if the bugs are ironed out yet
<iszak> How can I get Firefox 6 stable on ubuntu 11.04?
<notacomputerguy> i was having trouble with my mic in skype, but when i tried to get it working, i messed up my sound somehow. now theres only white noise all the time
<auronandace> !firefox | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<rumpe1> iszak, define "stable". It's not recommended.
<iszak> firefox stable, not ubuntu stable
<Jim455R> i have shared harddisks from windows in ubuntu but they are not showing in " save as " windows in ubuntu
<Jim455R> why?
<notacomputerguy> does anyone know what that might be?
<Polah> notacomputerguy, broken sound drivers or you could have not plugged it in correctly.
<evilive> lewis93 ,maybe you can trying following command : depmod -a                     modprobe -i r8192se_pci
<notacomputerguy> its the internal mic
<Polah> iszak: Just download it here http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/ and do whatever needs to be done to install it
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: have you look at the input tab of sound preferences to see if the mic is getting sound
<iszak> Polah, I'm assuming it's going to require me to compile or something?
<Polah> iszak: Maybe, I'm about to look at it
<iszak> if thats the case I won't be compiling
<lewis93> evilive, I did that and lots of options came up. Now what do I do?
<notacomputerguy> im not worried about the mic as much as im worried why theres only staic that cant be muted all the time now
<recon69_lap> iszak: why, compiling is easy when it works :)
<Aric> Would there be any benefits of using Ubuntu Server 10.4 (or 11.04) vs Debian 6.0?
<iszak> recon69_lap, compiling means I usually have to recompile later
<Polah> iszak: Actually runs out of the box after removing it from the archive. I'm sure it'll be added to the repositories soon anyway
<Aric> for a LAMP Server, running Zend Server CE, ZF sites, Drupal sites, an ircd and some bots etc
<notacomputerguy> polah: is there some setting i may have changed that would do that?
<love4linux> does anyone know if the ralink rt3090 has problems with ad hoc connections?
<tensorpudding> Aric: Ubuntu Server 10.04 would have a long support periods, and you can get support from Canonical
<iszak> Polah, I doubt it, i'll probably have to wait for 11.10
<w30> Jim455R, try to open Windows directory with places network workgroup and that will mount the windows share. maybe it will show up then
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: you get static all the time even when you turn volume down
<notacomputerguy> recon: yes i do.
<notacomputerguy> but it happened after i was messing with sound preferences
<Aric> tensorpudding: Dreamhost only provides VPS with Debian 6, and said it may be a hassle installing Ubuntu if I wanted to, which I use whenever I can
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<tensorpudding> Aric: it's probably not worth the hassle
<Aric> tensorpudding: would it be hard with Debian 6 and only SSH access to wipe my VPS and put Ubuntu 10.4 on?
<deem> o_O pudding?
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: thats bad, i'd be checking wires
<Polah> Aric: You'll lose SSH access when you wipe it...
<tensorpudding> Aric: i don't think that if they only provide debian they'd like you installing soemthing else
<theadmin> Aric: Hardly even possible...
<glebihan> iszak, there is a ppa containing firefox 6
<iszak> glebihan, is that the aurora channel?
<notacomputerguy> what wires?
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: you might need to write a description of what you did and put it in pastebin
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: so you do not end up repeating everything
<evilive> lewis93 there two command ,first is  "depmod -a", then "modprobe -i r8192se_pci", i tried it in BT4,and there no more option show up
<glebihan> iszak, no aurora is firefox 7
<Kingsy101> if I have a core i7 with 4 GB of ddr3 do I need 64 bit?
<iszak> glebihan, what's the ppa then
<glebihan> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<glebihan> iszak, ^^
<iszak> i've already added it
<iszak> it hasn't been updated yet
<lewis93> evilive, depmod -a output: FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<glebihan> iszak, I installed firefox 6 from it the other day
<iszak> what the crap
<iszak> let me try it again
<hawkal> Is there a verbose output setting for booting my computer so I can see what's going on while it's booting?
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy: if you cant control the volume you either got the wrong place for setting volume or you got hardware issues like a dodgy connection that's shorting, you using an external mic
<iszak> hawkal, /var/log/boot.log ?
<kasimir> how can I remove or add AppIndicators? Right click doesn't give me a 'remove' or 'quit' menu?
<iszak> hawkal, it's probably in /var/log/ somewhere
<evilive> lewis93 how about trying "sudo depmod -a" ,and "sudo modprobe -i r8192se_pci"
<hawkal> okay thank you iszak
<Angelous> How do you rename a file?
<BartlomiejB> quickly.
<Angelous> No, via command line.
<Captainkrtek> Angelous: from a terminal mv oldfile newfile
<kasimir> Angelous, 'mv'
<recon69_lap> notacomputerguy there can be lots of volume settings, are you using an application volume control instead of the hardware volume control
<Polah> iszak: The firefox build at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable was updated an hour ago to 6.0 build 1
<kasimir> how can I remove or add AppIndicators? Right click doesn't give me a 'remove' or 'quit' menu?
<Angelous> Thank you.
<iszak> Polah, yeah well I added it but it hasn't installed it
<evilive> Angelous "mv a.txt b.txt"
<Polah> iszak: Did you run apt-get update to update package lists?
<iszak> yep
<Polah> iszak: And what happens when you do apt-get install firefox?
<iszak> Polah, already latest
<lewis93> elvilive, sudo depmod -a does nothing and sudo modprobe -i r8192se_pci gives output "WARNING: Module r8192se_pci not found."
<Pici> iszak: What does apt-cache policy firefox say?
<Dan18> hello,
<Angelous> Could it work the same way like: mv anope-1.8.6/data/example.conf /services/services.conf ?
<Dan18> unfortuately, a desktop isnt created when i add a new user
<Angelous> Would that move example.conf to that destination and rename it to that?
<Dan18> also when i log into the new user using gnome classic
<evilive> lewis93 i have no idea about it..sry..
<lewis93> Damn, thanks anyway
<Dan18> i am not sure why
<lewis93> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11157765#post11157765   can anyone help?
<Dan18> i even tried a cold start
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<Kingsy101> how come the download for ubuntu 64bit says amd ? does that imply that its not geared towards intel ?
<Titanoboa> [18:44:13]<recon69_lap> Titanoboa, it suggests using Ubuntu-classic (Gnome) session as a work around
<Dan18> and then login into the newly created user ...
<iszak> Pici, http://pastie.org/2381461
<Titanoboa> so basically, i get gnome and install the driver, then go back to 11.04?
<Kaellan> how do i make a new grub boot thingy? i removed a old partition and lost the boot thingy >*
<Polah> kaellan: grub-install command
<glebihan> iszak, are you sure the ppa is enabled ?
<Kaellan> polah> works ewen if im on livecd now _
<Jim455R> how to permanenlty mount windows shares in ubuntu ?
<iszak> glebihan, I looked in synaptic and it's there
<iszak> and I'm looking in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and it's there too
<SIFTU> Kingsy101: no AMD came up with the 64 bit extension first.. but it works just fine on intel 64 bit too
<Kingsy101> SIFTU - thanks
<mang0> Guys, I've got 2 internal HDs atm, one ext4 with linux installed, and one is NTFS, that I was going to install windows on but I didn't. I want to run programs off the NTFS one, but It won't let me run anything off it. I presume it's permissions? Does it have to be ext4 to run stuff off it, and if so, how can I format it?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: not sure, not on 11.04 , but you should be able to unload unity and startup gnome , then play you games.
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: so i get gnome and install the driver to it, and then use gnome to play the game with?
<Kaellan> polah typed grub-install and gt this answer> grub-install copies GRUB images into /boot/grub, and uses grub-setup
<Kaellan> to install grub into the boot sector.
<Polah> kaellan: You need to define arguments ofr it...
<love4linux> does anyone know a similar channel to this one (#ubuntu) that is specialized in wired/wireless networks?
<Kaellan> polah dont know how o do im kinda new to this
<Polah> iszak: Oh, I see what the problem is. There's no 11.04 package yet. 10.04 and 10.10 so far
<[THC]AcidRain> any suggestion for a good ftp server that actually works
<Polah> I'm sure the 11.04 one will show up
<iszak> ah
<Polah> AcidRain: I use vsftpd myself
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: depends on you usage what the best setup is for you personally, not really sure what issues you might have. do you want to just use gnome till issues fixed, just use gnome for games and unity for everything else,
<glebihan> Polah, iszak not true, I run 11.04 and it installed fine
<[THC]AcidRain> Polah, im going to try that. do they have gui for it?
<SIFTU> mang0: no it doesnt have to a ext partition to run binaries off. you need the right permissions to execute
<Polah> AcidRain: No, the config is fairly simple though
<StrangeCharm> is there a simple viewer for ai files?
<Kaellan> polah is the grub boot supose to be on the swap memmory or on the /dev/sda5 (my ubuntu partition)?
<Polah> glebihan: Looking the PPA there's 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1 and 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfs1
<BartlomiejB> I wanted to download source code of some package, but when I write |sudo apt-get source <pkgname>| I get: ... E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<mang0> SIFTU: I thought it might be something to do with that. How do I check/change the premissions?
<glebihan> Polah, iszak : though apparently it isn't there anymore....
<mang0> permissions*
<BartlomiejB> what can I do to fix this?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: there is probably  a easy way to switch, anyone know it
<iszak> glebihan, heh...
<BartlomiejB> I use 10.04 Lucid.
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: here's all i know: I got 300 fps on this machine before windows broke. I get 20-50 now. I need 200+ and im guessing it's a driver issue. It's the only game to switch.
<tejak85> does any one know about backtrack
<Polah> kaellan: Try this: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda | that'll install grub in the MBR of your first hard drive and it's files will go to /boot there
<Titanoboa> it's the only game i play* i mean
<SIFTU> mang0: what have you got on there you wish to run? you can do a "ls -la" in a terminal and it will show you the owner and permissions
<iszak> glebihan, maybe it was deemed instable?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: sounds like a unity issue not a driver issue
<Polah> glebihan: I don't see 11.04 anything there, actually
<iszak> s/instable/unstable/
<Kaellan> polah permision denied
<SIFTU> mang0: you can also right click in nautilus
<Polah> kaellan: Oh, use sudo
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: quick explanation on what a unity is?
<muneeb> hi, i'm getting Read Error on boot. here's my boot info. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667505/ any help?
<glebihan> Polah, neither do I but I can guarantee you it was there a few days ago
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: it the gui the replace gnome with
<recon69_lap> the/they
<mang0> SIFTU: Basically, I've got a fair few programs, games mostly, that I want to save there. Humble bundle, urban terror, a couple of other games, and probably move my wine C drive there too.
<iszak> Titanoboa, Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd for its Ubuntu operating system. ?
<Kaellan> polah /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<SIFTU> mang0: ah ok yeah you can do it.. but if you arnt using it for windows too I would suggest a native linux filesystem
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: ok, i'm waffling, dont mind what i said
<Polah> Kaellan: I don't recall how to solve that, try asking in #grub
<Kaellan> polah ok ty
<mang0> SIFTU: Yeah, I think I'm gonna change it to ext4 anyway...by doing that will it change the permissions?
<Titanoboa> so Unity is what im using instead of GNOME
<Titanoboa> i see
<SIFTU> mang0: yes and no :)
<glebihan> iszak, if you really want to install firefox 6, it's in the firefox-next ppa : https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<Polah> glebihan: Strange that all the Natty packages would disappear. 6.0 beta 5 for 11.04 is in mozillateam/firefox-next
<Polah> But that's not the stable release, that's the beta
<BartlomiejB> how to get source code of the package from ubuntu? I wanted to download source code of some package, but when I write |sudo apt-get source <pkgname>| I get: ... E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<iszak> glebihan, I'll just wait.
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: seem like it's a wrapper around gnome, have you tried a classic session
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: i havent
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: learning through doing :) http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-Classic-GNOME-Session-on-Ubuntu-11-04-200092.shtml
<iszak> when can we expect to see full support for Dell XPS 15z on Ubuntu?
<rabbi1> any suggestion for database designing tool for ubuntu, which is in repo...... :)
<recon69_lap> not much printer help going around, aggh
<recon69_lap> rabbi1: pen and paper maybe
<rabbi1> recon69_lap: yeah, that's always the best. but not looking for best. Better should do.... :)
<c933103> join #ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> rabbi1: sqlite
<Pici> rabbi1: dia? Or do you mean to actually create the database itself?
<rabbi1> Pici: nop, i just need a schema designer....
<muneeb> hi, i'm getting Read Error on boot. here's my boot info. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667505/ any help?
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: and doing this should bring my fps back to 300's? :S i don't see how that's possible
<Pici> rabbi1: dia might be able to do that.
<Titanoboa> either way, i guess i need to quit xchat while trying
<Titanoboa> so i'll be back in a bit
<rabbi1> Pici: dia?
<Pici> !info dia | rabbi1
<Lusitan[o]> i have installed libpcap 0.8 and it gives this error checking for pcap_open_live in -lpcap... no
<Lusitan[o]> configure: error: No libpcap?  http://www.tcpdump.org.
<ubottu> rabbi1: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-7build1 (natty), package size 184 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Lusitan[o]> how to install pcap_open_live ?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: if it's the unity wrapper that f'n up you graphics driver it will remove it from the picture, it's just a login option, try it and see
<Pici> Lusitan[o]: how did you install libpcap?
<Lusitan[o]> synaptic
<Lusitan[o]> but then i tried to install apt-get libpcap 1.1
<Lusitan[o]> i mean, not apt get
<Lusitan[o]> i tried to compile
<rabbi1> !info Tora
<ubottu> Package Tora does not exist in natty
<Pici> Lusitan[o]: Are you trying to compile something that requires libpcap?
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa; you can change back easily if it does not help
<Lusitan[o]> yes
<Pici> Lusitan[o]: You'll need libpcap0.8-dev then.
<Zotacoo> is there a way to create a rigid folder structure which cannot be altered?
<Lusitan[o]> libpcap0.8-dev is already the newest version.
<Zotacoo> is there a way to unallow moving directories?
<recon69_lap> Zotacoo: depends, you can set permissions to achieve that i would think
<hannach> hello
<hannach> How to install on my usb pendrive d
<jose__> Hi, who know why when im open a web page in aspx from my apache server i got the download of that page?
<love4linux> why is my laptop with rt3090 WNIC refusing to connect to an ad-hoc network form by two other laptops with intel pro 5100>? all laptops run ubuntu 11.04
<iszak> hannach, should just be plug and play
<Lusitan[o]> Pici, i already have libpcap -dev | is there any way to update the pcap_open_live ?
<Zotacoo> i would like anybody to create folders and files from level 3 in a folder structure, but to be unallowed to modify folder names and positions on level 1 and 2...is it clear what i'm saying?
<Titanoboa> recon69_lap: there was a slight improvement in fps, by like 50%
<Titanoboa> but nowhere near the usual
<glebihan> jose__, probably better asking in #httpd
<rumpe1> jose__, sounds like something is missing in your apache-config
<w30> Zotacoo, some one has to be able to move-delete directories or else you wreck a good computer
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa: ok, now we look for the VIA drivers i think
<propman> hannach:   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Pici> Lusitan[o]: It should be there.
<Zotacoo> welll of course...i mean non-root users :)
<hannach> thanks
<trism> Lusitan[o]: it is there in /usr/include/pcap/pcap.h, it ay help to explain what you are trying to build and pastebin the actual error
<jose__> ok rumpe1, i go to check that now
<Lusitan[o]> ok, on my way
<w30> Zotacoo, other  ways is to mount it read only or set it up as special owner and group and no user write
<Zotacoo> but then users will not be able to create files and folders from evel 3, right?
<x0rs> Can anyone tell me what truncate() does to file objects? Google isn't turning up mcuh
<x0rs> ie file.truncate()
<glebihan> x0rs, did you have a look at "man truncate" ?
<Lusitan[o]> http://pastebin.com/WNCTmDEb
<x0rs> glebihan, doh, i thought I was in python chat... i was referencing a truncate function in python. my bad
<glebihan> x0rs, no problem
<recon69_lap> Titanoboa from a quick look i found AMD Catalyst 10.12 Driver For Ubuntu 11.04 , but it sounds like bleeding edge stuff still
<js_> x0rs: it probably truncates :)
<[THC]AcidRain> what is the default ubuntu remote desktop server?
<[THC]AcidRain> that can be accessed from outside the network
<x0rs> js_, u think? =) but do you have a specific understanding of how it affects any given file?
<signatus> hi
<glebihan> x0rs, btw it does the same thing in python, C or built-in shell command, ie truncating the file to a defined size
<signatus> can anyone help me with my live usb ubuntu 11.04?
<BartlomiejB> how to get source code of the package from ubuntu? I wanted to download source code of some package, but when I write |sudo apt-get source <pkgname>| I get: ... E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<glebihan> x0rs, http://docs.python.org/release/2.5.2/lib/bltin-file-objects.html
<signatus> I need to make it persistent so I can boot from my usb only but all the tutorials on the itnernet are obsolete
<w30> Zotacoo, I don't know how to restrict just the presence of a directory and not sub directory creation and deletion.
<signatus> please, I really need this :(
<x0rs> glebihan, thx for link
<trism> Lusitan[o]: do you have a link to where you got the source? I don't know what Firewalk is
<glebihan> x0rs, you're welcome
<recon69_lap> BartlomiejB: would assume you only have binnary repository's setup
<BartlomiejB> recon69_lap: yeah, I guess so.
<Jemt> Hi. I can't get Firefox to read config files from /etc/firefox/pref on Ubuntu 11.04 - is this a bug? The file is called settings.js and contains this: pref("general.useragent.override","Hello world");
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: try renaming settings.js to firefox.js.
<signatus> is there anyone here with experience in making ubuntu save changes on a liveusb?
<Jemt> BartlomiejB: Thanks, unfortunately it did not solve the problem
<signatus> :(
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: do you use Firefox from Ubuntu packages or downloaded from Mozilla site?
<bitCloud> \join zabbix
<Lusitan[o]> firewalk cam from nmap inforamtion as one good tracert
<Lusitan[o]> but it requires libpcap 1
<Jemt> BartlomiejB: The one that comes with Ubuntu
<Lusitan[o]> it says in the manual.
<glebihan> Jemt, the files in /etc/firefox are the default configuration files, the preferences for your user are stored in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<w30> Zotacoo, some way exists no doubt, 50 years of unix like development means some one has had a need for this
<Jemt> glebihan: Hi. Thanks, but I need to make the configuration global - to all users
<signatus> HEEEEEELP
<oCean> signatus: stop that
<signatus> dude I'm being ignored
<signatus> and I really need help
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: OK, so it should work (I guess). have you tested it with user on clear profile?
<oCean> signatus: no you need to learn to have patience
<oCean> !needhelp | signatus
<ubottu> signatus: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Jemt> BartlomiejB: Nope - but I've made sure to remove .mozilla in my home folder before testing
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: oh, I see.
<Karen_m> i somehow got my window all monochrome, how do i get out of this?
<glebihan> Jemt, don't know what version of firefox you're using, but for me the global configuration file seems to be named syspref.js
<Karen_m> everything is weird looking
<Jemt> I have been searching the net - some pages uses user_pref(..), other pages use examples with pref(..) - but I have tried both
<w30> signatus, some times silence means some one is researching a file or a howto for you and that takes time
<Jemt> glebihan: On my installation all I had was apturl.js - other then that, /etc/firefox/pref was empty. I just created my own file - worked fine on Ubuntu 10.10
<glebihan> Jemt, well my /etc/firefox/pref folder is also empty, but there is a comment in the file /etc/firefox/syspref.js which says "This file can be used to configure global preferences for Firefox"
<Jemt> glebihan: I wonder why I don't have that file... Thanks, I will look into that :)
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: there is Firefox 6 in Ubuntu?
<edbian> BartlomiejB: because firefox 6 came out after ubuntu 11.04
<Altair_ibn_La-Ah> hello, newbie here
<Jemt> BartlomiejB: I'm using FF 5.0
<trism> Lusitan[o]: libpcap would appear to be 1.0 or greater in every version since lucid (just the package name isn't updated), you would need to check the config.log to see why it is failing
<Altair_ibn_La-Ah> anyone here to answer a few questions?
<Jemt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<recon69_lap> is 11.04 released, and if so for how long
<Jemt> 11.04 = April 2011
<JoeR1> recon69_lap, 11.04 has been out for quite some time
<oCean> recon69_lap: 11.04 was released in april. It has it's normal 1.5 year support
<glebihan> Jemt, you may also find some informations there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/810299
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 810299 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox syspref.js not working" [Undecided,Invalid]
<recon69_lap> hmm, seems like lots of issues with it still , think i'll keep waiting
<Jemt> glebihan: Perfect, might be the problem I'm experiencing
<Altair_ibn_La-Ah> i work at the a firm and it has a list of 18'000 products, i would want to put them all in a database, what program would you recommend me to use ?
<zayed> help
<zayed> help me
<zayed> someone help me please
<oCean> zayed: stop that
<zayed> i need help
<Jim455R> if i use connect to server and windows shares.. which directory are they mounted in ?
<oCean> zayed: if you need support from this channel, ask a real question
<Sp4rKy> zayed: you didn't ask any quesiton yet ...
<edbian> Jim455R: probably in /media somewhere
<oCean> Altair_ibn_La-Ah: this channel is for ubuntu specific questions
<zayed> i have just install ubuntu server
<recon69_lap> Altair_ibn_La-Ah: have you picked a database, is this going to be a simple list or are is it going to be more
<BartlomiejB> how can I get source code of the packages in ubuntu?
<oCean> BartlomiejB: sudo apt-get source packagename
<zayed> i have just install ubuntu server but it is not in GUI interface
<glebihan> BartlomiejB, apt-get source packagename
<xangua> zayed: because it's server
<glebihan> zayed, that's ubuntu server....
<JoeR1> so last night I decided to compile the 3.0.1 kernel and it seemed to work ok and then a restart was required for something else and I think a I must have skipped a step because I had to force a recovery menu by hard killing power during disk access to get it to give me the option to load the old 2.6.28-10
<BartlomiejB> oCean, glebihan: it says: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<glebihan> BartlomiejB, edit you sources.list to add the sources repositories
<oCean> zayed: "server" has no GUI. You can install the desktop on top of server if you really want it
<recon69_lap> BartlomiejB, have you checked 'sources' check box in software sources
<edbian> BartlomiejB: sudo apt-get source <packName>
<zayed> i was thinking that it was wrongly install anyways where i can find a complete tutorial
<zayed> ?
<BartlomiejB> edbian: it says: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Jim455R> if i use connect to server and windows shares.. which directory are they mounted in ?
<JoeR1> The moral of that story is "don't compile kernel's when tired"
<oCean> zayed: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> BartlomiejB: yeah, are you using gui or server?
<BartlomiejB> edbian: I prefer CLI.
<edbian> BartlomiejB: k hang on
<BartlomiejB> what URLs should I put in sources.list?
<Karen_m> what is that program/app that toggles NIGHT mode?  I think i'm in night mode, everything is monochrome
<edbian> BartlomiejB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<edbian> BartlomiejB: The typical example at the top shows deb-src ... lines (those give you source packages)
<recon69_lap> BartlomiejB: there is a check box called sources in the 'system-software source' dialog, you need to check that
<glebihan> BartlomiejB, you should add the same urls as for your normal repos, replacing deb by deb-src
<zayed> which should i select to find all the information about ubuntu server
<glebihan> zayed, you will never find *all the information* about anything
<zayed> why
<zayed> ?
<glebihan> zayed, what do you need exactly ?
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<BartlomiejB> edbian, glebihan, recon69_lap: thank you.
<glebihan> BartlomiejB, you're welcome
<Lusitan[o]> itsd
<edbian> BartlomiejB: sure
<Lusitan[o]> 0o
<Lusitan[o]> problem in gui. damn
<recon69_lap> BartlomiejB: NP,  do you know anything about printers :P
<escott> !info accountsservice
<ubottu> accountsservice (source: accountsservice): query and manipulate user account information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (natty), package size 27 kB, installed size 224 kB
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe
<zayed> i want to master ubuntu server
<recon69_lap> zayed: well it's good that you are young then
<Pici> zayed: Install it and use it, also see http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<w30> how does Ubuntu server differ from Ubuntu desktop? Does server come with LAMP,  ftp,  sftp print servers and no gui? or does it come with a lot cli tools that desktop does with gui apps.
<Lusitan[o]> http://pastebin.com/kPFL6RGi - this is my config log
<zayed> thanks you a lots Pici
<zayed> thanks everyone
<wangerin> Hi! I need to be able to use "lsusb -t" on a 8.04 server. Right now I get an error: "cannot open /proc/bus/usb/devices, No such file or directory (2)" Any idea on how to solve that problem?
<heat1_> hi
<milamber> !server | w30
<ubottu> w30: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<heat1__> can somebody help me?
<w30> Is Ubuntu server more locked down and harder for a stupid person to use?
<heat1__> hi
<heat1__> hola
<heat1__> as
<auronandace> heat1__: not if you don't tell us the problem
<bindi_> !ask | heat1__
<ubottu> heat1__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heat1> hi
 * w30 stupid
<heat1> hola
<oCean> heat1: stop that
<Pici> w30: Its a cli install that allows you to pick some server packages at install time, no gui installed by default.
<heat1> can somebody help me?
<zug> hello, does anyone know how to make a persistent live usb ubuntu 11.04?
<oCean> heat1: just ask your question
<milamber> !usb | zug
<ubottu> zug: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jose__> Hi, who know why when im open a web page in aspx from my apache server i got the download of that page?
<heat1> I need to know how I can use persistent ip routes on ubuntu
<wangerin> zug: Just check the appropriate option in strup-creator
<heat1> I introduced in the file interfaces this line: up route add -net 192.168.0.0/10 gw 192.168.1.1
<cfedde> jose__: apache on ubuntu serving aspx?
<recon69_lap> w30: would assume that you get a command line interface and little else from a server install, you probably get the option to select what software you want from installer. server is really for production and not necessary otherwise, unless you want to learn about setting up production level servers
<heat1> but it didn't work
<jose__> yes cfedde
<glebihan> w30, server is harder if you're not used to use cli, otherwise it's pretty much the same
<zug> I used the pendrive creator but it didn't work
<zug> I've also checked that tutorial but it seems to be rather old
<Kingsy> guys just installed ubuntu, how do I go about installing my nvidia drivers?
<milamber> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cfedde> jose__: you're getting the page text because the apache does not know how to run the asp stuff.
<cfedde> jose__: you ave mono and xsp installed?
<zug> I can run ubuntu 11.04 from my pen drive, but the casper-rw partition cannot be accessed
<kitche> jose__: apache doesn't understand aspx unless you install mod_mono or mod_aspdotnet
<recon69_lap> Kingsy: look for device drivers icon in your system menu.
<w30> zug I used Ubuntu's boot disc creator. It will allow you to pick a flash drive if you insert one and it allows 4 gig writable space if you have a big enough flash drive
<zug> it simply sits there, I can't even change to it in my explorer thingy
<jane--> in what language does ubuntu and its (and linux various majority softwares are made in) ?
<JoeR1> I don't suppose anyone here knows what a lilo.conf file is supposed o look like?
<jane--> in what programming language does ubuntu and its (and linux various majority softwares are made in) ?
<bkerensa> jane--: A variety of languages
<cfedde> jane--: the core stuff is mostly C.  Everything else is an mixture.
<jane--> bkerensa most common one ?
<zug> w30, where can that be found? would I be able to use ubuntu on a HDD-less computer? and with persistent changes?
<JoeR1> c++
<Pici> JoeR1: Look at /usr/share/doc/lilo/examples/conf.sample perhaps?
<BartlomiejB> jane--: kernel is in C, most core tools are in C, shell, some perl/python etc.
<jane--> cfedde ok. but thats very low level. by C do you mean C and C ++
<bkerensa> jane--: C
<cfedde> jane--:  C
<trism> Lusitan[o]: do you have libnet1-dev installed?
<JoeR1> Pici - we shall see if it exists
<jose__> cfedde, kitche i have mod_mono, but xsp no
<cfedde> jose__: hints about what is going wrong might be in the apache log files.
<jane--> cfedde bkdoor BartlomiejB ok. but thats very low level. by C do you mean C and C ++
<w30> zug, its in the repos try search usb-creator
<Pici> JoeR1: The lilo-doc package also contains a bunch of examples in /usr/share/doc/lilo-doc/examples/sample/
<recon69_lap> jane--: C and C++, but all languages used. but by ubuntu do you mean the kernal
<cfedde> jane--: a when I say C I mean C
<BartlomiejB> jane--: end-user tools like graphical webbrowsers are usually written in C++, though.
<zug> w30, that's the thing I used, t just created a single FAT32 partition, and it didn't save any changes I made
<Lusitan[o]> trism, i didnt have it. now i installed but it gives the same error
<Lusitan[o]> configure: failed program was:
<Lusitan[o]> #line 2310 "configure"
<Lusitan[o]> #include "confdefs.h"
<w30> zug, I am on my Lubuntu netbook right now that I made a flash install disk for since it does not have a cd drive.
<jane--> cfedde bkdoor BartlomiejB i want to learn a programming language and start making tools for linux. and maybe for windows but not interested at this time.   which language shouldi use ?
<zug> w30, I'll try it again then
<BartlomiejB> jane--: but, as other said, the whole distro is a mix of everything. ;) you can ask for a particular package/progeram.
<Lusitan[o]> maybe i could install individual includes to libpcap?
<jane--> BartlomiejB in what languages most programs are made for linux use?
<glebihan> Lusitan[o], you should also have libpcap-dev installed if you haven't already
<cfedde> jane--: depends if you have any proramming background.
<jane--> cfedde i dont
<BartlomiejB> jane--: try to learn any programming language for a start.
<w30> zug, option create the 4gig writable partition has to be checked
<Lusitan[o]> i do
<Lusitan[o]> :\
<cfedde> jane--: I'd find a good tutorial on C and work your way through that.
<recon69_lap> zug, you want a bootable usb , try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td_RqaGx4aM
<Jemt> BartlomiejB and glebihan: Thanks for your help guys. The configuration files are now located in /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/defaults/preferences/. I found it using "locate .js" :-)
<cfedde> jane--: you might also find a good tutorial on the unix command line tools.
<jrmcm> what is update-apt-xapi?
<glebihan> Jemt, thanks for the feedback, that's good to know
<ActionParsnip> !info update-apt-xapi
<ubottu> Package update-apt-xapi does not exist in natty
<BartlomiejB> Jemt: interesting, thanks for the info.
<jane--> cfedde if all that can be done in c and be done in c++ and c++ is easier and a superset of c. then why not use c++ instead of c?
<Jemt> My pleasure :)
<trism> Lusitan[o]: the only other thing I notice is it is looking at /usr/local/lib/libpcap.so and not the system version, otherwise I am out of ideas without being able to compile and test myself
<Lusitan[o]> maybe i dont have C libraries to compile it
<jrmcm> I have updated to natty and it still runs occasionaly using up to 90% of the cpu
<glebihan> !find update-apt-xapi | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: File update-apt-xapi found in apt-xapian-index
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: is it hogging your cpu?
<JoeR1> Pici - is it necessary for me to designate what kernel I want to use in the lilo.conf file or do you know?
<kingsley> Where might I find a copy of the file named "marblemouse.conf"?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, yes badly
<bernhard2> Having about 5 errors in my log during bootup. help fixing these would be great.. check em out here..  http://pastebin.com/dFABgSqe
<Pici> JoeR1: I'm afraid I don't know anything else about lilo.  I was just looking through the package contents.
<recon69_lap> jane--: because a lot of c code already written and debugged, is there value in rewriting it
<Jim455R> if i used in ubuntu " connect to... windows shares " where is the location of the mounted windows shares ?
<JoeR1> Pici - very well, thanks anyway
<Kingsy> ok I have installed my graphics driver, it seems to be ok but i have a couple of questions about ubuntu 11.04... firstly what happened to grub? I no longer see the selector screen i used to with older versions of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: seems common, just did a quick websearch
<jane--> recon69_lap ok
<geekster> Hi. Can any1 help me with Samba import Hard Disk which already has files/folders on it.
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, ok its had me a little worried thx for the info. :)
<w30> Jim455R, there should be a folder created by the mount on your Desktop, left click on the icon and check properties
<kingsley> Can ubuntu's web site find a file having a certain name? If so, what's the URL?
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086435
<alazare619> anyone know where the hosts file is located i wana add redirets to 127.0.0.1 for every ad server on the internet like easylists adblock for ff
<BartlomiejB> jane--: bigger programs may be slower if written in C++ than in C...
<kitche> Kingsy: Grub still there it's grub2
<tsimpson> BartlomiejB: that's untrue
<tsimpson> and offtopic :)
<Kingsy> kitche: and you dont see that on boot?
<kingofswords> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<kingofswords>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<kingofswords>  i get this when trying to mount?
<BartlomiejB> tsimpson: what about exceptions?
<recon69_lap> jane--: also i think that c still has advantages when programming in restricted environments like embedded chips. but i could be wrong on this
<glebihan> kingsley, I don't know if there is something like this on the website but ubottu can do that: try "/msb ubotty find filename"
<glebihan> s/ubotty/ubottu
<llutz> alazare619: /etc/hosts
<BartlomiejB> tsimpson: I mean C++ exceptions.
<jane--> recon69_lap c is very difficult to learn. and c is very difficult to program either...
<Kingsy> kitche: also, what is up with ubuntus new look? I don't like that thing down the left, I prefer the old style. can you get it back?
<alazare619> adblock lets you still connect to them llutz hopefully this will just 404 the adds before even touching the servers and should speed up internet browsing really quick
<tsimpson> BartlomiejB: well, first you don't have to use them. and second, if your application throws so many exceptions that it slows things down, you've designed it poorly
<BartlomiejB> tsimpson: oh, really? I guess there is really some reason that eg. code of Firefox doesn't use exceptions.
<Kingsy> and the menu system.. I prefer the old menu
<kitche> Kingsy: that's Unity, to get gnome2 back to defaults you need to install ubuntu-classic I think it's called for package You will only see a menu if you have other systems installed
<w30> kingsley, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<recon69_lap> jane--:  C++ not exactly easy either. but it's the application you creating that should decide the tool. you trying to pick a language to learn
<w30> kingsley, it's got a search box, try it i quess/
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: /etc/hosts   I do the same :-)
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: gimme a sec i'll give you the entries I have
<geekster> Hi. I have 2 x 2tb HTPC ext4 (1 folder on each hard disk) data drives I am trying to add to PC which has Samba installed. I have created fstab entries and the 2 partitons are mounted at boot. Have setup Samba shares and I can view the mounted partions but cannot view the folder trees on the 2 partitions? Remember the files and folders were created on another PC.
<jane--> recon69_lap with what language should i go with if i want to make applications?
<Kingsy> hmm let me try it out
<bleahhh> EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGER
<bleahhh> S _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING NIGGERS _!_ EAT DICK FUCKING
<alazare619> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<BartlomiejB> jane--: it depends on applications.
<lowbudgetlaptops> what is that about ?
<BartlomiejB> jane--: as I said - try to learn any language for a start, on whatever platform. the rest will come itself ;-)
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667558
<jane--> BartlomiejB what languages can be multiplatformed. ie. same app i just made can run on linux as wel as windows ?
<jane--> BartlomiejB hm
<BartlomiejB> jane--: Java. also Perl / Python, to some extent.
<recon69_lap> jane--: but you would really use several different programming languages for most applications. some better for the gui, some better for number crunching
<emyller_> hi fellows
<tsimpson> jane--: that is offtopic for #ubuntu
<alazare619> thanks ActionParsnip
<jane--> BartlomiejB hm
<emyller_> i ran into a pretty tough situation today with my hard dirsk
<alazare619> ActionParsnip,  how well does that work for you do you get 404 adds or do they just not show up at all?
<emyller_> i've been on it for hours trying to recover my data, and i finally did
<jane--> BartlomiejB recon69_lap i hope c and cplus syntax is very much similer
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: obviously remove the top fileserver entry, that's MY IP for my fileserver, may cause issues
<emyller_> now i just need to move the recovered partition to the right place, and i'm dd'ing it to there
<tsimpson> jane--: please take the discussion out of #ubuntu
<emyller_> i'm just wondering if it's a problem to use a high block size like 1M for the copy
<ActionParsnip> emyller_: why don't you have a backup?
<jane--> tsimpson ok
<recon69_lap> jane--: i'd suggest java if you want fully functional and not to hard to learn
<emyller_> ActionParsnip: i've a partial backup, but i wanted everything in the disk. actually i have it already, after one night playing at a shell. :)
<Lusitan[o]> trism, removing libpcap with apt and then from sinaptic might resolve?
<Lusitan[o]> if re installed
<kingsley> w30: For what it's worth, I followed your very reasonable suggestion and methodically searched all seventeen distributions for a file name like "marblemouse.conf".
<ActionParsnip> emyller_: i suggest you review you backup regime after you get sorted :)
<emyller_> ActionParsnip: sure thing
<kingsley> w30: Despite the file being referred to on numerous web sites, packages.ubuntu.com and I failed to find it.
<w30> kingsley, is there such a thing as a marble mouse driver package?
<whalesalad> can anyone help me determine the base python ./configure parameters in ubuntu?
<emyller_> but for now, i just have to handle this situation... so, dd's default bs is 512; i tweaked it to 4M for read/write and I got a huge speed increase. (the copy just finished now, though; took 20min only)
<whalesalad> the ones that the apt-get package use.. I would just like to know what the full config string is for fun
<emyller_> just wanted to know... is it problematic to tweak the block size like that?
<glebihan> !find marblemouse.conf | kingsley
<kingofswords> hi can anyone recommend a good ubuntu help channel please?
<ubottu> kingsley: Package/file marblemouse.conf does not exist in natty
<BartlomiejB> kingofswords: this one?
<alazare619> ActionParsnip, is it hosts.conf or hosts
<kingofswords> BartlomiejB, nah im after one where ppl HELP
<trism> Lusitan[o]: I just meant it seemed like you compiled and installed libpcap from source. if so you may want to remove it from /usr/local/ since it is overriding the system versions
<trism> Lusitan[o]: but I don't know if it will help
<niche> hey guys I've got big problems. My Windows 7 HDD will no longer boot after installing Ubuntu. If it is the top priority HDD or if my Ubuntu HDD is disconnected, I get stuck at a command line "grub>"
<alazare619> wich would i put those into i have hosts.conf hostname and hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<alazare619> ActionParsnip, wich would i put those into i have hosts.conf hostname and hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<w30> !find marblemouse
<ubottu> Package/file marblemouse does not exist in natty
<jane--> recon69_lap thx
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> emyller_: No. The only difference that changing the block size will have is in speed and RAM usage (unless you're using count=).
<Lusitan[o]> hand removing libpcap in 3, 2 1...
<Pleiadeez> does anyone here use VNC on a regular basis?
<w30> !find anything
<ubottu> Found: anything-el
<asher^> hi all, in a program like 'top', it lists three numbers as my load average. what are these numbers?
<oCean> w30: please use the bot in private:  /msg ubottu !bot
<emyller_> Jordan_U: good to hear. i thought i'd en up messing with disk sectors and such stuff.
<emyller_> Jordan_U: it seems i'm safe to go, then. :)
<glebihan> asher^, I think it's last 1, 5 and 15 minutes
<asher^> glebihan for cpu use?
<recon69_lap> having canon printer install issues pm495 in 10.04 http://pastebin.com/R6XYcgGe , any suggestions
<emyller_> thanks all.
<Pici> asher^: Take a look at « man uptime » for a description of what load average is.
<emyller_> btw, fsck -f told the partition is okay
<asher^> ok thanks
<heat1> Can someone help me?
<kingsley> w30 & glebihan: I may have found it embedded at http://www.thecodehouse.com/2011/02/27/my-logitech-marble-mouse-ubuntu-10-10/
<asher^> interesting, thankyou
<heat1> asher
<recon69_lap> jane--: you should jump onto a java channel and ask them what they think, you'll get a one sided view but probably a expert one
<glebihan> asher^, also good informations there : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29#Unix-style_load_calculation
<heat1> can you hel me with ip routes in ubuntu?
<jane--> hm
<Lusitan[o]> trism, it worked. but now it gives me the same error. libdnet is saying its missing, but i have it installed. im goinf to config.log now to search the dir for libdnet and remove it xD thanks.
<heat1> I have a problem with routes in ubuntu...
<heat1> someone help me please
<Kingsy> ok, I installed ubuntu on my system, I had RAID setup onboard and the ubuntu installation seems to have detected it as there was only one drive on the installation process whereas there should have been two. So I chose to use the RAID drives as my /home drive. It seems to have worked BUT there is only 870GB free with nothing on it.. its a 1TB drive..
<Kingsy> what happened?
<asher^> load average: 0.25, 1.36, 16.07 does that look unusual?
<Kingsy> also in disk utility both drives appear in SATA host devices and peripheral devices
<stickyboy> asher^: How many CPUs do you have?
<Kingsy> is this setup correctly or do I need to do this manually?
<asher^> stickyboy its a cloud server, 4 virtual cpus with cpu bursting available
<stickyboy> asher^: A load of 1 is 100%.
<niche> hey guys I've got big problems. My Windows 7 HDD will no longer boot after installing Ubuntu. If it is the top priority HDD or if my Ubuntu HDD is disconnected, I get stuck at a command line "grub>"
<stickyboy> asher^: So if you have 4 CPUs and maybe it bursted to more... it's theoretically right.
<love4linux> anyone know a tutorial to help me install a windows 7 virtual machine on ubuntu 11.04?
<auero> Anyone know how I can allow ubuntu to remotely mount a share via smb://?
<asher^> ok cool
<stickyboy> 1600% == 16 CPUs at 100%.
<stickyboy> I have a quad eight-core CPU that is at 3200% sometimes hehehe
<asher^> its coming down now thankfully, my server did slow down about 15 mins ago though
<wangerin> stickyboy and asher^: A load average of 16 do not mean that you have 16cpu running 100%. It means that 16 processes was waiting to get cpu-time
<ActionParsnip> Niche: boot to ubuntu and run: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<v_y> my cpu fan seems to be at fullspeed when running ubuntu 10.10. is it possible that there is no software fan control by default?
<mang0> love4linux: it's not that hard...but youtube and google I suppose.
<stickyboy> wangerin: That's new to me... lemme go read the docs.
<mang0> love4linux: Use virtual box
<stickyboy> wangerin: You're right.  Looks like I confused some concepts.
<mang0> Is there a way to make a small terminal implemented into my desktop?
<wangerin> stickyboy and asher^: If you have many processes reading data from a slow (usb-)disk you might have many processes waiting, but nearly no cpu-load
<ActionParsnip> V_y: there is you acpi may be weird. You may need a boot option or some other setting to make it better. Also check for bugs
<v_y> ActionParsnip: hmmm, check for bugs?
<heat1> hi
<Pleiadeez> My home computer is at the login screen, so I can't VNC in. Is there anyway to remotely log in so I can VNC in? I have SSH access
<heat1> someone
<archman> is there a way to remove a keyboard layout indicator?
<love4linux> mang0 yeah I am into youtube right now searching for it... do you know if virtualbox is the best solution for virtual machines in linux?
<mang0> IMO it is love4linux
<HSarena> hello, i have a problem
<stickyboy> wangerin: According to the `uptime` man page a load of 1 means the processor is loaded "all the time"...
<heat1> hello man0
<niche> Thank you ActionParsnip
<heat1> can you help me?
<HSarena> i wanna use unity on ubuntu but i can't
<sweb> ubuntu 11 is really disappointed us. where is the VPN connections list, i create a vpn connection but not appear in networks
<love4linux> mang0 what is IMO?
<HSarena> please answer me
<HSarena> i need help
<mang0> love4linux: In my opinion
<SubjectOne> imo : in my opinion
<SubjectOne> :p
<love4linux> : ) okays thanks
<Pici> !details | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mang0> !ask HSarena
<mang0> oops
<mang0> !ask > HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena, please see my private message
<mang0> O.o
<mang0> wth
<mang0> ah
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockyz> hey i need help with ssh command can anyone lend a hand
<urlin2u> HSarena, fresh install?
<Pici> rockyz: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<wangerin> stickyboy: Myeah on a single processor mashine it correct. On a multi-cpu mashine it's more complex ;-)
<Kingsy> ok guys, can someone around please talk to me about how to best setup my hdd.. if someone has the time?
<stickyboy> wangerin: Yah, thanks for correcting me though
<rockyz> while using a sshwindow, when i open a process (bitchx) how do i push it to the background so that it stays open when i close my ssh client
<stickyboy> It's a slight difference, but important.
<Pici> !screen | rockyz
<ubottu> rockyz: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rockyz> ty pici
<recon69_lap> heat1: you going to have to ask with more info that that if you hope to get an answer
<archman> Kingsy: if you're having plenty of ram you don't need a swap partition, so make / and /home, in example
<HSarena> I have a problem with login in unity mode, i have ubuntu 11.04 Gnome, when i try to login with unity mode it shows an error that explain it have a problem with my hardware
<Pici> rockyz: And you might be interested to know that bitchx is unsupported upstream, and it isn't even in the Ubuntu repositories  anymore.
<wangerin> stickyboy: But in general you're right. a load of 1 pr cpu generally means full load on every cpu, but it depends on what you are doing on the mashine
<Kingsy> archman: its not that.. see I have 2 1TB hdd, and I do have an onboard RAID controller.. however I really don't understand how to set it up
<urlin2u> HSarena, have you logged into the classic dsktop and searched for graphic drivers.
<recon69_lap> HSarena: cut and paste the error into www.pastebin.com and give us the resulting link
<rockyz> Pici i figured it was a command in the SSH clien rather then in bitchx its self sorry
<archman> Kingsy: aaah, i don't know anything about that
<Kingsy> archman: np
<Pici> rockyz: No need to apoligize.
<Kingsy> does anyone know anything about RAID?
<Firefishe> Pici, usr13:  I just completed the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and have absolutely no networking, not even ethernet recognition.  It's as if my modules weren't even there.  I've tried various of the kernels I have and nothing works, not even under failsafe.
<HSarena> urlin2u: how to search an install graphic drivers
<HSarena> ??
<urlin2u> HSarena, additional drivers in the menu, also knowing what the graphic chipset or card is.
<traskers> I'm attempting to build "volumeicon", but it keeps running into the error of "Package requirements (alsa) were not met: No package 'alsa' found" but I have all of alsa-base, alsa-utils, and alsa-tools installed. The site for the app says I need "alsa-lib" but that doesn't exist in Ubuntu repos.
<newbee> how to set nautilus as default filemanager in xubuntu 11.04 ?
<urlin2u> HSarena, if you run in the terminal lspci you will see multiple lines one will identify the graphic card
<escott> !anyone | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<HSarena> urlin2u : ok, i do it
<derland> hi
<HSarena> urlin2u : but i can't understand what it is
<Firefishe> I have an Asus G50V Laptop.  I just upgraded from lucid to maverick, and have absolutely no networking.
<newbee> how to set nautilus as default filemanager in xubuntu 11.04 ?
<Lusitan[o]> im having the same problem. some lib's i tried to compile are overiding the synaptic installed. what should i read? or search to understand how this thing works? plz help
<Kingsy> escott: well I wanna know how to setup my fake raid on ubuntu
<newbee> how to set nautilus as default filemanager in xubuntu 11.04 ?
<newbee> how to set nautilus as default filemanager in xubuntu 11.04 ?
<auronandace> newbee: open application settings and pick preferred applications
<sweb>  where is the VPN connections list, i create a vpn connection but not appear in networks
<HSarena> urlin2u : what can i do
<alpha> hi,has anybody else experienced a total computer freeze with ubuntu 11.04??
<auronandace> newbee: whats wrong with thunar anyway?
<HSarena> ok
<krey_> hello, how can I make ubuntu boot into tty1 by default?
<aarobc> Um, guys, I fscked up my permissions, and now I cant change them back even as root :(
<heat1> hello HSarena
<EgyParadox> sweb: Click on the network manager applet and wait it will apear shortly
<EgyParadox> appear*
<HSarena> hello i have problem with login in unity mode
<pishposh> A family member of mine got their windows machine infested with viruses and adware. I was wondering what tools on linux side you all like to use to clean up windows machines? So far I'm using ClamAv from SystemRescueCD and thats about it.
<recon69_lap> HSarena: try lspci -v | grep VGA
<EgyParadox> under vpn connections
<urlin2u> HSarena, you have to be spefic here, if you mean the lspci command your looking for something like this.    VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<heat1> Hello Andy80
<aarobc> Halp pls
<sweb>  EgyParadox, how much longer 20 min is enough ?
<heat1> Hello sweb
<Lusitan[o]> im having the same problem. some lib's i tried to compile are overiding the synaptic installed. what should i read? or search to understand how this thing works? i dont understand the instalation tree info. any recomendeds to read?
<sweb> heat1, hello
<derland> Hello i need help bought a new pc, which operating system should i install. it has got 8 gb memory, ssd with trim and multi core
<newbee> auronandace : got used to nautilus too much :p
<sweb> heat1, what's happened to ubuntu on this version
<derland> should i take 10.04 11.10 or 10.10 or 11.04
<heat1> Can you help me with ip routes in ubuntu?
<Andy80> hello heat1
<recon69_lap> pishposh: just install ubuntu on his machine and select the windows skin and dont tell them :P
<EgyParadox> sweb: They do appear but not directly after connection creation
<llutz> !help | heat1
<ubottu> heat1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alpha> derland, i'd suggest ubuntu 10.04
<milad_> hi every body , i have a mack book pro 5,4 and i cant install ubuntu 11.04  amd 64 on that(10.10 worked fine) any idea ?
<sweb> EgyParadox, so ridiculous
<aarobc> Um, guys, I fscked up my permissions, and now I cant change them back even as root :(
<newbee> BTw does removing thunar affect the desktop.............afect the dispaly of icons or something like that
<urlin2u> derland, your choice really try out them from a live cd and choose, or ask questions once testing.
<Dan18> hello
<heat1> the problem is that I need make an ip route persitent
<aarobc> I can't change the permissions on my home folder
<Jim455R> how to force " show hidden files " all the time ?
<pishposh> recon69_lap: ha, I would if I could but somehow I dont think they would like that
<Jim455R> i found it
<Dan18> wasn't able to create a user with a desktop environment in ubuntu
<Jim455R> thanks
<HSarena> urlin2u : ok , just give me a plan to use unity (launcher)
<rumpe1> Dan18, what's the problem?
<Dan18> login in to the new user does not create a new desktop, and various error messages are returned
<urlin2u> Jim455R, in the files dropdownview
<heat1> the problem is that I need make an ip route persitent, I wrote this line in /etc/network/interfaces: up route add -net 192.168.0.0/10 gw 192.168.1.1, but it doesn't work
<EgyParadox> sweb: it isn't listed under VPN connections?
<Dan18> Rumpe1: is there a simple way to get all folders and hidden files required for Gnome to boot created?
<urlin2u> HSarena, I have you have to identify your graphic card to begin with.
<recon69_lap> Dan18: paste the errors, maybe nothing to do with desktop
<llutz> heat1: did you add that into the right stanza?
<Jim455R> urlin2u yeah i found it.. sometimes i'm lazy
<pishposh> well maybe this isnt the right place to be asking this anyways. Anyone know of a helpful, active channel for windows virus,adware removal or even general techsupport channel?
<Jim455R> thanks again
<urlin2u> Jim455R, no problem
<newbee> does removing thunar affect the desktop.............afect the dispaly of icons or something like that ?
<heat1> what's that?
<Kingsy> has anyone here got RAID working on ubuntu?
<Kingsy> fake RAID at that
<heat1> what's stanza?
<HSarena> urlin2u : nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
<Dan18> first error is can't access .iceauthority
<michlemken-1> does compiz make problems in ubuntu ?
<llutz> heat1: the definition-part related to your iface
<xangua> newbee: if you mean on xfce yes, thunar shows the wallpaper and icons on it
<Dan18> which is logical since it doesnt exist
<recon69_lap> Dan18: did you delete your user folder
<Dan18> then there is an error related to the monitor settings
<rumpe1> Dan18, Gnome doesn't need any file/folder in $HOME to start
<newbee> does removing thunar affect the xubuntu desktop.............afect the dispaly of icons or something like that
<heat1> I don't understand
<Dan18> recon69, no, i tried create a new user and then switch to the new user
<heat1> please explain
<llutz> heat1: pastebin your /e/n/interfaces please
<Lusitan[o]> im having the same problem. some lib's i tried to compile are overiding the synaptic installed. what should i read? or search to understand how this thing works? i dont understand the instalation tree info. any recomendeds to read?
<Dan18> rumpe1 what process/program requires these settings
<heat1> aja, i added that line there
<lake> [D/leave
<HSarena> urlin2u : is it ok, is it good for using unity????
<urlin2u> HSarena, excellent have you updated the computer.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey anyone know much about apache?
<newbee> does removing thunar affect the desktop.............afect the dispaly of icons or something like that
<heat1> that's the line
<heat1> up route add -net 192.168.0.0/10 gw 192.168.1.1
<SIFTU> newbee: no.. Thunar doesnt handle the desktop like nautilus or pcmanfm does
<llutz> heat1: pastebin your /e/n/interfaces please
<sweb> EgyParadox, that's right,
<HSarena> i have to update my system????
<sweb> EgyParadox, after version 11 is so ridiculous
<newbee> k thanks y'all..........see ya
<_aaron_> hi all
<HSarena> urlin2u : if i update it, it's gonna be ok?
<urlin2u> HSarena, in the terminal run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     accept any downloads with a y which is yes to get updated.
<rumpe1> Dan18, none
<milad_> i cant install ubuntu 11.04 on MBP 5,4 ,any suggestions?
<alpha> sorry for reposting but I didn't get a reply earlier.Has anybody else experienced a total computer freeze with ubuntu 11.04??I've had it like 5 or 6 times in a week.
<Dan18> hmm, its a bit of a mystery for me ...
<EgyParadox> sweb: only configure VPN is shown under the applet?
<Kingsy> has anyone here got RAID working on ubuntu?
<HSarena> urlin2u : ok, thank you very much
<SIFTU> alpha: what hardware?
<Dan18> the new use clearly can not log into a working desktop with various folders and hidden configuration files missing -- while aparently gnome not requiring any files and folders to boot
<rumpe1> Dan18, what exactly doesn't work?
<urlin2u> HSarena, you have a good chance of unity working, getting updated may be all you need.
<heat1> here you have
<heat1> http://pastie.org/2381991
<_aaron_> how do I configure my /etc/network/interfaces to specify a workgroup
<qwebirc6025> Hi
<qwebirc6025> Can anyone help me with a problem im having?
<mang0> !ask | qwebirc6025
<ubottu> qwebirc6025: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<recon69_lap> hmm, must send canon hate mail regarding having deb packaged drivers that dont work :-(
<rumpe1> Dan18, you could check $HOME/.xsession-errors for errors
<llutz> heat1: and where did you add the line mentioned above?
<Angelous> If I uninstall kubuntu and gnome will the os revert to just plain command line?
<heat1> up route add -net 225.50.52.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.254 dev eth1
<heat1> that
<mang0> any free fps games for linux that have a good storyline in single player?
<llutz> heat1: [21:03:27] <heat1> up route add -net 192.168.0.0/10 gw 192.168.1.1
<alpha> SIFTU, intel core i7 2nd generation
<milad_> any body knows how to install ubuntu 11.04 on MBP 5,4 (it simply freeze while booting)
<michlemken-1> Kingsy, i installed RAID on debian years ago - just ensure not (!) to enable any BIOS option if you are not sure what you do - anything else google, please
<alpha> SIFTU, 6 GB RAM
<Angelous> If I uninstall kubuntu and gnome will the os revert to just plain command line?
<SIFTU> alpha: knew you would say that.. laptop with optimus?
<alpha> SIFTU, yes
<martin_> how to turn of computer
<SIFTU> alpha: have you had a linux distro not freeze
<Blues003> People, I am having a problem. I am running a machine with Windows 7 32bit. I wanted to try out Ubuntu, so I put it on a USB Thumbdrive, ran from it, partitioned my HDD, and installed Ubuntu on the new partition.
<Angelous> shutdown -h now
<cyril__> Hello, I am a beginner writing bash scripts and I have a question about priviléges: I need my script to mount iso cdrom images and so requires root privileges to run, however then I want the script to launch a wine command but I don't want the wine program to have roots privileges (as it is a windows program...). How can I achieve this?
<sweb> EgyParadox, http://image.beyluxe.com/pictures/9ad5086eaba9f693900ce4fbdd6a2a27.png
<SIFTU> alpha: what laptop model?
<Blues003> However, it will always boot on Windows and never give me the option to boot on Ubuntu.
<heat1> That's the syntax that I found
<Dan18> ok, will try to check the .xsession-errors
<qwebirc6025> Okay, so last night I installed ubuntu and accidentally selected to install on my HDD rather than my external drive, I lost windows. So I need to know if there is a way for me to reinstall Windows, from linux, on a USB drive. (I have an ISO and extracted its contents to said USB drive, formatted it as NTFS as well)
<martin_> acer 9999999
<sweb> EgyParadox, im web developer and have skill im not new bie
<alpha> SIFTU, dell xps 15 l502x,bought it just a week ago.
<SIFTU> alpha: lol yeah I have the same.. I fixed mine with going to the kernel 3.0
<qwebirc6025> The fedora people said it wasnt possible D:
<alpha> SIFTU, tried suse 11.4 then switched to ubuntu
<urlin2u> qwebirc6025, put a boot flag on the thumb and it should boot fro install
<Vidalia> Is there a way to actually change your dual boot menu settings? or anything like it?
<Lusitan[o]> im having the same problem. some lib's i tried to compile are overiding the synaptic installed. what should i read? or search to understand how this thing works? i dont understand the instalation tree info. any recomendeds to read?
<SIFTU> alpha: it's a kernel problem
<qwebirc6025> OMG
<qwebirc6025> I feel so dumb
<Blues003> People, a noob is having a problem. I am running a machine with Windows 7 32bit (Sony Vaio Laptop). I wanted to try out Ubuntu, so I put it on a USB Thumbdrive, ran from it, partitioned my HDD, and installed Ubuntu on the new partition. However, whenever I now boot the laptop, it always boots on Windows and never gives me the option to boot on Ubuntu.
<qwebirc6025> I did this before
<qwebirc6025> but changed it back XD
<SIFTU> alpha: I have had a hang for weeks since 3.0
<qwebirc6025> I can do this in GParted, correct?
<SIFTU> alpha: havent I should say
<alpha> SIFTU, is kernel upgradation the only solution?
<hobbel> hey there, i want to revert to kernel 2.6.38-8 due to WiFi probs. and frequent systemfreeze's. Can someone point me towards a working how to / tell me how it can be done?
<urlin2u> qwebirc6025, boot flag the thumb with gparted it should boot.
<SIFTU> alpha: yes.. the hardware is too new and gets patched in later kernels
<qwebirc6025> Cool
<qwebirc6025> Thanks :)
<sweb> EgyParadox, did you see pic ?
<EgyParadox> sweb: try kill the applet and open it again
<EgyParadox> yes
<_aaron_> !dualboot | Blues003
<ubottu> Blues003: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alpha> SIFTU, okay
<qwebirc6025> Lol
<qwebirc6025> Fedora people are idiots :p
<BartlomiejB> Blues003: it worked for me. I have similar configuration (Windows7, Vaio without CD/DVD etc.)
<SIFTU> alpha: 3.0 is solid on the XPS
<rww> qwebirc6025: be nice, please :P
<Dan18> ok, no .xession-error file was created
<qwebirc6025> Of  course :D
<urlin2u> qwebirc6025, please don't say those things if you want help.
<Dan18> within the $home directory of the new use
<qwebirc6025> Im gonna go try it :)
<sweb>  EgyParadox, for evey time i use vpn change ? how can i report that stupid bug ?
<alpha> SIFTU, so how do i upgrade to kernel 3.0?
<qwebirc6025> I was merely kidding :)
<_aaron_> how do I configure my /etc/network/interfaces to specify a workgroup
<SIFTU> alpha: not sure I dont run ubuntu :).. maybe a PPA somewhere
<khtaam> Blues003, seems you did not install grub correctly, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<EgyParadox> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alpha> SIFTU, which distro do you run?
<Blues003> khtaam, I just installed Ubuntu, not Grub. Was I supposed to install Grub as well ?
<kingofswords> is there a gnome/gui version of unrar?
<SIFTU> alpha: mainly Arch on the desktop
<sweb> EgyParadox, which process name for netapplet ?
<alpha> SIFTU, thinking of switching to debian or arch
<EgyParadox> nm-applet
<khtaam> Blues003, grub is the bootloader which allows you to select ubuntu or windows
<alpha> SIFTU, cool
<urlin2u> Blues003, what did you use to install with a pen drive or cd?
<Blues003> PenDrive
<khtaam> should be the last step while installing
<Blues003> Khtaam, I just clicked "Install Ubuntu" and rebooted when prompted to.
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Just adding the boot flag to a partition does not make it bootable, and in qwebirc6025's case it will not be bootable.
<urlin2u> Blues003, try booting with it plugged in grub is probably on it.
<SIFTU> alpha: 3.0 still doesnt fix the SD card reader problem
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, always works for me ntfs and extracted ISO.
<Blues003> Also, Khtaam, it was a Ubuntu after Windows install, not the other way around.
<alpha> SIFTU, oh :(
<Blues003> Urlin2u, boot with the Drive in? And then what?
<khtaam> Blues003, if i remember correctly the installer may select to install grub on pendrive
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, try it.
<SIFTU> alpha: but you know how to manually scan for SD's right?
<khtaam> Blues003, same procedure should be able to fix your installation
<alpha> SIFTU, yes
<urlin2u> Blues003, see if you see the grub menu make dure the thumb is first to be read in the bios
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: I don't see how that is possible without installing a bootloader in the partition's boot sector.
<Blues003> khtaam, I installed it twice :\
<Blues003> It is the first, urlin2u
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, I would not suggest it if it does not work geeeeez
<Ogi0n> is there a software out there that helps speed up file transfer betwee hdd ?
<alpha> SIFTU, one more problem that i faced was that after installing nvidia card ,all the effects were gone
<SIFTU> alpha: you know that optimus isnt supported on Linux right?
<khtaam> Blues003, one of the last points you select the drive where to install grub, you may have selected the wrong one
<kingofswords> is there a gnome/gui version of unrar?
<alpha> SIFTU, yes
<Blues003> doubt it khtaam. I've done it twice.
<Blues003> Still I'll try it once again
<SIFTU> alpha: you are stuck with the intel on chip GPU.. kernel 3.0 gives you about 3x performance for that.. you could also check out the bumblebee project
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Blues003
<ubottu> Blues003: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, works on W7 I failed to ask gthe release is all.
<alpha> SIFTU, okay
<alpha> SIFTU, i found this on ubuntu wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15
<SIFTU> alpha: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Blues003> ubottu, I cannot boot from my hard drive to ubuntu in the first place
<ubottu> Blues003: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: I believe you ( I must be misunderstanding something, I don't work with Windows often) but this is offtopic. If qwebirc comes back we should move the discussion to ##windows.
<alpha> SIFTU, thought of switching the card on or off but couldn't get the commands to work
<urlin2u> Blues003, I am just trying to see if grub was put on the thumb rather theen the mbr of the HD, if you get the grub menu boot in and we can reload the mbr.
<alpha> SIFTU, thanks,will check it out
<SIFTU> alpha: you compiled the apci_call module?
<trism> kingofswords: file-roller (Archive Manager) will use unrar if it is installed, so you can just right-click the .rar file and choose: Extract Here... (or Open in Archive Manager)
<EgyParadox> swebs: Did it work?
<alpha> SIFTU, no
<Jordan_U> Blues003: Boot info script can be run from the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, no problem Ubuntu overwrote the Windows and they needed help loading the thumb from ubuntu.
<SIFTU> alpha: you need that, and to load it with modprobe
<Blues003> urlin2u, I got a program called DiskInternals and I could see Grub.cfg there
<Blues003> as in, in my HDD and not the thumb drive
<Blues003> also, Jordan_U, I used a Thumbdrive and not a CD.
<kingofswords> trism, thx
<SIFTU> alpha: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<urlin2u> Blues003, you can load grub using the thumb if it will boot to the desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<kingofswords> ok so i cant gmount a dvd iso ...why not?
<SIFTU> alpha: it wil give you much better battery life if you trun it off
<Jordan_U> Blues003: You can run boot info script from any Ubuntu system, liveCD, liveUSB, or normal install. And there is a chance that trying to boot from the liveUSB again will actually boot the Ubuntu install from your hard drive.
<alpha> SIFTU, oh thanks,didn't know that
<Blues003> going to boot with the Drive anyway.
<alpha> SIFTU, after installing ubuntu 2nd time , ididnt even install the nvidia card
<SIFTU> alpha: you should blacklist the nvidia and Nouveau modules from loading
<SIFTU> alpha: unless you install bumblebee
<Kiwini> So my girlfriend just told me that for the past few days her launcher hasn't been hiding when she has programs in its little section on the left, anyone know how to fix this? Shes using 11.04
<alpha> SIFTU, nouveau is already blacklisted
<SIFTU> alpha: ok you should be fine then
<SIFTU> alpha: kernel 3.0 is a big win for the XPS.. highly recommend you goto it
<BluesKaj> alpha, you could try nomodeset in grub
<kingofswords> ok so i cant gmount a dvd iso ...why not?
<alpha> SIFTU, by the way, how does arch perform on your laptop?
<SIFTU> alpha: I can play UrT with the intel at 1080p
<iDirk> Someone know how to get dualscreen working with a Nvidia chipset?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SIFTU> alpha: great as always.. but I run a very slim desktop too
<urlin2u> Kiwini, the compiz config settings manager has a unty plugin in there are options for that launcher
<alpha> SIFTU, tried nomodeset with opensuse,but  it made everything on the screen stretched.
<kingofswords> ok so i cant gmount a dvd iso ...why not?
<urlin2u> unity*
<alpha> SIFTU, cool
<recon69_lap> good news, got my printer working :-D
<SIFTU> alpha: I havent played with framebuffer that much with the XPS due to all the other problem :)
<Kiwini> urlin2u, Where abouts? I didn't see one for it when I looked in the settings.
<recon69_lap> now for the wireless part :)
<urlin2u> Kiwini, you need to install it look in synaptic with that name
<ForSpareParts> Anybody have a moment to troubleshoot Natty video trouble with HD6000 series?
<Kiwini> urlin2u, ah okay, thanks
<alpha> SIFTU, oh alright
<urlin2u> Kiwini, no problem.
<alpha> SIFTU, by the way which desktop environment is in the screenshot?it's pretty nice i must add :)
<SIFTU> alpha: I dont run a DE.. just the openbox WM
<urlin2u> kingofswords, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<kingofswords> urlin2u, i kniw how to mount...my point is it isnt
<alpha> SIFTU, okay
<rakathan> has anyone here worked with hostapd on Ubuntu?  I'm not sure how I should bridge the wireless interface with the wired
<faz_>  SIFTU = ?
<Blues003> PEople, I am on UBuntu loaded from the THumbdrive.
<SIFTU> faz_: ?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, should be strange can you right click and open with file manager
<Blues003> typing sudo apt-get install grub-pc  got me Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done grub-pc is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. [19:28] <@Phoenix_Silver> oki already installed
<urlin2u> Blues003, when and where did you run that?
<Blues003> I ran it on the CMD
<Blues003> RIght now
<Blues003> on Ubuntu running from the THumbdrive.
<alpha> SIFTU, very helpful tips.
<ForSpareParts> Can anybody help with Natty video trouble on HD6000 series? I'm at my wits' end...
<urlin2u> Blues003, did you get to the install desktop or the live desktop?
<kingofswords> urlin2u, yeh when i open with archive mounter it mounts but then folder is empty....archive manger shows files but unable to execute them
<alpha> SIFTU, thanks
<Jordan_U> Blues003: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<SIFTU> alpha: np and good luck
<urlin2u> kingofswords, did you check the md5sum, and what is it I missed it if you already said.
<Blues003> urlin2u, did not understand your question. Jordan_U, the link you gave me demanded running Ubuntu from the hard drive.
<Jordan_U> Blues003: No, it most certainly does not.
<urlin2u> Blues003, Jordan_U is right about the bootscript.
<rakathan> ForSpareParts, what card specifically are you using?
<ForSpareParts> I think it's a 6850... let me check
<Blues003> Jordan_U, will you give me the link again then? Booting up made me lose it.
<kingofswords> urlin2u,  how do i check md5sum?
<rakathan> ForSpareParts, and do you know what driver you're running?
<urlin2u> Blues003, can be run from a live cd
<kingofswords> its a torrent so dont know what original md5sum should be
<webAnon> http://pastebin.com/cC8Ek6T5
<ForSpareParts> rakathan, it's a 6870, and at the moment i'm on the open source driver
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Blues003
<webAnon> try to help
<ubottu> Blues003: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<apn> ls
<Blues003> THank you JOrdan_U.
<Pici> !hashes | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Jordan_U> Blues003: You're welcome.
<ForSpareParts> but I can't install the proprietary drivers, because I literally can't get to my desktop.
<rakathan> ForSpareParts, I don't think the open source driver supports the high-end AMD cards just yet...You may need to use the proprietary driver
<RA_drc> hmmm
<urlin2u> kingofswords, if it is a ubuntu download from a torrent the md5sums are on the ubuntu website. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kingofswords> urlin2u, thx but its not a ubuntu disc
<urlin2u> kingofswords, what is it?
<kingofswords> assassin creed brotherhood
<Pici> !piracy | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ForSpareParts> rakathan, I figured as much, and I'm fine with the proprietary driver, but right now I can't even get into my system.
<RA_drc> !nickserv
<rakathan> ForSpareParts, I've had tons of headaches with my own 4870 and drivers...I feel your pain...In the end it was easiest for me to just reinstall the system
<rakathan> ForSpareParts I'm guessing you hit a black screen when you try to boot
<ForSpareParts> rakathan, yeah, that's the trouble -- I'm on my... third clean reinstall, I think?
<henkhenk> hello to all, from the netherlands
<Blues003> Jordan_U, right at the first step I get bash: /home/ubuntu/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh: No such file or directory
<rakathan> ForSpareParts, do you get any video from a clean install? You may need to boot into recovery mode and install fglrx from the command line
<ForSpareParts> rakathan Not quite. Grub is fine, I see the ubuntu splash, then when my desktop should pop up I get either a quick flashing screen or a weird color.
<ForSpareParts> rakathan how do I do that from GRUB?
<Jordan_U> Blues003: sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh
<rakathan> ForSpareParts you should see an option just below the regular boot mode that has (recovery mode) next to it
<cutiyar> hi , what that mean ? http://postimage.org/image/2uv0tf0x0/
<ForSpareParts> rakathan thanks!
<Blues003> Jordan_U: bash: /home/ubuntu/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh: No such file or directory
<rakathan> ForSpareParts good luck, hope it works out
<ForSpareParts> rakathan also, how do I upgrade an installed driver
<urlin2u> Blues003, folow this for the text file to be in home. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667622/
<rakathan> ForSpareParts you can try the regular sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cutiyar> hi , what that mean ? http://postimage.org/image/2uv0tf0x0/
<ForSpareParts> rakathan I did have a working setup for a time, but tried to install the newest version from AMD and everything was ruined when I uninstalled the old driver
<Jordan_U> Blues003: Did you download the script from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue with the VM system in ubuntu i am running 11.4 64 bit with 16 gigs of ram and 4 cpu's and 4 gbic network cards on a sun fire x4200 M2 box. i am getting a error when i try and create a virtural machine useing the Virtual Machine Manager the error is: Unable to complete install: ''NoneType' object has no attribute' virtual_device_type''. any idea how i can fix this
<Blues003> Jordan_U, I did.
<ForSpareParts> rakathan thanks again
<Blues003> was I supposed to do anything with it ?
<rakathan> ForSpareParts I've had similar experiences...what ended up working for me was this: Install Ubuntu, do all the updates you possibly can without touching the video drivers, install the AMD drivers from their site WITHOUT catalyst control center
<Blues003> urlin2u, done that.
<Blues003> want the results.txt?
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: what hypervisor?
<urlin2u> Blues003, if you dfollow my link you will be set it is a wget
<Jordan_U> Blues003: Can you pastebin the output of "ls ~/Downloads"?
<_Neytiri_> libvert
<ForSpareParts> rakathan thank you! I'll give that a shot.
<furulante> hola
<Blues003> urlin2u, I just got results via your method.
<Blues003> JOdan_U, will do
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: that is not a hypervisor it's an API to a hypervisor
<urlin2u> Blues003, copy and paste all the text to this site save and post the http address.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: what virtualization software are you using?
<_Neytiri_> qmenu maybe?
<_Neytiri_> its what ever came with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Blues003: I don't need the output of "ls ~/Downloads" since you've now successfully run the script.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, is your best help on this I am quite familiar but just wanted to get you there.
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: kvm is built into the kernel
<Blues003> Urlin2u, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667625/
<_Neytiri_> then it might be kvm
<furulante> alguien que hable español?
<Kingsy> how do I become root in ubuntu terminal?
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Blues003> Urlin2u, I just did something
<urlin2u> Blues003, what?
<Blues003> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub enter The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub
<Blues003> I installed it
<Blues003> maybe that did the difference ?
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: Just use "sudo some_command" to run some_command as root.
<urlin2u> Blues003, no correct are you on the live cd?
<urlin2u> not
<Blues003> THumbdrive
<Blues003> USB Key :P
<Blues003> not a CD.
<Jordan_U> Blues003: You should not have done that (though it hasn't done any harm).
<Blues003> I just did that right after I sent you that pastebin,
<Blues003> Ok. Sorry.
<Jemt> I can't seem to get Gnome to accept a custom protocol handler. I created it like this:
<Jemt> gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/ --type string --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/woox/command "/opt/woox/launch %s" $
<Jemt> gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/ --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/woox/enabled true
<Jemt> When I enter e.g. woox://Test in the "run" dialog, I get this error: "The specified location is not supported". I'm running Ubuntu 11.04. It worked fine on 10.10.
<FloodBot1> Jemt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> _Neytiri_: a google search hits (debian bug 566847) - in virt-manager 0.8.2, what is your ubuntu version?
<ubottu> Debian bug 566847 in virt-manager "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'virtual_device_type'" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/566847
<urlin2u> Blues003, same thing follow I will give you two commands to run fro the terminal let me know when ready.
<Blues003> I am ready
<urlin2u> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<urlin2u> blues run that one
<urlin2u> Blues003, that one first
<Blues003> done
<EM03> on 10.04 lts when i install apache i goto the ip and its not connecting its just sitting there
<_Neytiri_> oCean, its 11.4
<urlin2u> Blues003, you have natty right?
<EM03> on 11.04 and every other release  I don't think this happened
<EM03> its supposed to bind to every available ip correct?
<Blues003> urlin2u, I do not know what is natty ;_;
<Blues003> SOrry for my noobishness.
<Firefishe> I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and have no networking whatsoever.  My wireless card is an Intell WiFi 5100AGN, but even my ethernet adapter isn't being recognized.
<urlin2u> Blues003, the latest release 11.04
<Blues003> urlin2u, yes.
<Blues003> I do
<gskelling> unity showed up on the liveCD, and on a previous install of 11.04, but after installing ubuntu this time it said "Your hardware does not support it"
<urlin2u> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<oCean> _Neytiri_: strange, since the mentioned bug says it's fixed. (virt-manager is 0.8.6 in 11.04)
<carl_> lu
<gskelling> when it clearly does... since it worked on the livecd just minutes ago
<urlin2u> Blues003, that next then reboot to the grub menu boot to ubuntu.
<Blues003> so it should work now ?
<_Neytiri_> i also canet seem to get any network interfaces to show up
<EM03> anyone?
<urlin2u> Blues003, should you have loaded grub to the mbr run no more commands reboot to ubuntu.
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: I would think you have to setup the hypervisor before you can use libvirt, which is why I gave you that link
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: is this for a server environment?
<urlin2u> Blues003, reboot to the install.
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Blues003 will need to re-install the "grub-pc" package before running grub-install since he installed the "grub" package earlier (which installs grub-legacy and removes grub2).
<gskelling> unity showed up on the liveCD, and on a previous install of 11.04, but after installing ubuntu this time it said "Your hardware does not support it"
<_Neytiri_> yes
<_Neytiri_> and the hypervisor is installed i installed it during instulation
<Blues0003> urlin2u, should I try rebooting without the thumbdrive? is that it ?
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, I don't see any grub-legacy in the script.
<Blues0003> OR did I misunderstand ?
<BartlomiejB> does anyone uses mutt? mutt doesn't remove temporary file after viewing attachment in external program.
<domedagen> Help please I followed this guide: http://blog.greweb.fr/2011/01/how-to-make-dlink-dwa-140-perfectly-work-on-linux/
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: It only installs / removes the packages (in the live environment).
<dr_willis> gskelling,  you most likelyu need to set up the proper 3d video card drivers.
<Blues0003> urlin2u, going to try rebooting without the THUmbdrive. I'll be back in a bit.
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: it maybe installed (becuase KVM is part of the kernel) but is it configured? i.e. Bridged networking etc
<gskelling> dr_willis, but it was working on the livecd. shouldn't that have the same drivers?
<domedagen> I made it to step 5 but it says: "Could not set interface wlan0 flags: No such file or directory"
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Though I would have expected Blues to get an error about --boot-directory being an invalid option as that is new in grub2.
<domedagen> What could it be?
<dr_willis> gskellig,  its not working now.. and that error messge is common for when the video drives are not correctly setup.. so it dosent matter. whats your video chipset?
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, not sur I follow a fresh install, and a attempt to install grub-pc.
<gskelling> dr_willis, this laptop actually has two graphics cards, a Geforce G210M and an intel integrated one
<henkhenk> bye
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, if they were in the actual install desktop which it seemed not the commands were wrong.
<dr_willis> gskellig,  eww.. one of those... :)   You may want to check the forums/askubuntu for exact laptop make/model. theres some ppa's with tools for that special setup. but ive never used them. I would guess the system is confused as to what card is being used.
<_Neytiri_> SIFTU, thats what i have been trying to do as well i tried Using a macvtap "direct" connection and that didn't work
<chris_> how come with ubuntu when you mount a drive in the Places menu it mounts but you the user that did it don't have permission to touch anything??
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: From earlier in the conversation: 12:46 < Blues003> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub enter The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub    I installed it.
<_Neytiri_> so i am trying a bridged connection ow
<dr_willis> kingsley,  whats the filesystem on the  drive?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: ext4
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, so they were in the install desktop?
<gskelling> dr_willis, either way, both graphics cards are powerful enough for unity, AND are in unitys official "supported graphics cards" list
<SIFTU> _Neytiri_: you went through all this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<gskelling> but thanks for the tip
<SIFTU> gskelling: blacklist the nvidia drivers
<Firefishe> Let's say I download the current driver for my Intel 5100AGN wireless card for my laptop.  Where would I put the *.tgz file (or it's contents)?
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: No. You can use apt-get from a Live environment (all changes of course happen in RAM and go away when you shut down the computer).
<gskelling> SIFTU, so what if i want to use the nvidia graphics card?
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  thats why then.. permissions are stored on the filesystem. dosent matter who mounts it.. if file foobar is owned by 'bob' it will always be owned by user bob.  (or bob'x uid when the file was made)
<BLues003> urlin2u, it still booted directly to WIndows 7
<Kingsy> dr_willis: umm not sure I understand sorry.. so I have a drive, and I cant mount it and add a file to it on my own system?
<dr_willis> gskelling,  coul dbe its using the intel card, but trying the nvidia drivers.. or visa versa.. so its confused and defaulting back to a lower driver.  I dont use such devices. so cant say much more,.
<_Neytiri_> yes
<SIFTU> gskelling: you can not in linux.. Nvidia does not support optimus
<dimpy> Hey guys I am about to purchase a VPS and would like to setup a VPN, so that i can connect to it whereveer i am and tunnel my traffic through it.  I was wondering whats the most supported vpn solution, easy to configure, etc that works across platform, linux and windows? (The VPS server will be ubuntu server).. I was thinking OpenVPN, any thoughts?
<urlin2u> BLues003, follow Jordan_U then the script looked correct to me for a grub to the mbr, from a live cd
<SIFTU> gskelling: if you really wanted to you could try the bumblebee project
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  time to read up on file system permissions...  you set the proper permissions.. you can do what ever you want.
<david__> hi
<gskelling> SIFTU, i dont want optimus I just want the nvidia one all the time =\
<abedra> Does one need to obtain the kernel source to recompile the Natty kernel if all he wants to do is change the options?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: I don't see how I am setting any permissions. I am just mounting it
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  if you lock your front door.. its locked.. :) its your door.. but its still locked. same logic..  you unlock it as you need, or set it up
<david__> lol l8r
<BLues003> JOrdan_U, any ideas? :\
<abedra> basically i need to just compile a kernel without firewire support
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  permissions are STORED ON the FILESYSTEM.. for ext2/3/4 (and others) so its using the permissions the files are set to...
<SIFTU> gskelling: yes but the technology behind it is optimus.. the nvidia gpu's output goes through the intel gpu
<dr_willis> !permissions | kingsy
<ubottu> kingsy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kingsy> dr_willis: oh ok .. so how would you go about "unlocking" the drive?
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: The only way that I can explain multiple oddities in what BLues has said (and not said, like not stating that the grub-install command gave him an error) is that blues did not in fact follow your directions and never ran grub-install. There may be another explanation of course.
<gskelling> I thought Optimus was just the windows drivers/software for switching cards?
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  depends on the details..   where did this disk come from? you moving it from one machine to another? you got several users accessing it?
<kingofswords> james@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop ass.iso /media/example  mounts my iso...but how do i amend this to include filepath from windows partition..../media/6A0CA92E0CA8F5EB/Documents and Settings/james.JAMES-0200CAEF2/Desktop/?
<SIFTU> gskelling: no, they work together
<gskelling> this laptop didn't come with optimus, its a bit older and came with a software (on windows) called Power4Gear
<gskelling> theres nothing about optimus mentioned anywher
<gskelling> e
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  short answer is you use chown/chmod to set the permissions you want.
<gskelling> interesting
<gskelling> thanks for the info
<BLues003> urlin2u, thanks anyway
<Kingsy> dr_willis: no, its just going to be me accessing it, and no its a fresh drive that I formatted when I installed ubuntu
<SIFTU> gskelling: there are a few laptop which allow discrete GPU's like the lenovo T520.. you could check in your bios
<BLues003> I hope I can figure this out eventually
<gskelling> so both graphics cards are actually working at the same time?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: what I mean is, does that mean everytime I want to mount and use the drive I need to chown and chmod ?
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, yeah we never know I suspect it was the install desktop, the it is just grub-install /dev/sda.... but you know all this better than me I'm sure. ;-)
<SIFTU> gskelling: yes.. basicially.. but linux can get to the nvidia GPU direct
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  if you want user 'bob' to have FULL access to the drive. you mount it.. then chown the mountpoint to be owned by user bob and group bob. ie:    sudo chown bob:bob /media/thedrivemountpoint
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  permissions are STORED ON the FILESYSTEM.. for ext2/3/4 (and others) ..................   so No...
<dimpy> anyone?
<Kingsy> oh I see, so I only need to do this once
<Kingsy> dr_willis: thanks, you explained that great, I understand now
<Kingsy> :)
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  if you move it to a differnt linux box.. then you may have to  change them
<Kingsy> got ya
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: I need to leave, but your instructions looked correct. Try having BLues follow them again, but this time have him pastebin the output of each command and re-run boot info script after he is done (making sure he pastebins the most recent of multiple RESULTS.txt files).
<Kingsy> dr_willis: just out of curiousity.. where in the filesystem does it store this information?
<dr_willis> Kingsy,   you shoudl read up on the permissions guide/tutorials - its a core concept you should try to understand .
<Pici> dimpy: openvpn is a good standard, if its just for yourself, ssh tunneling might work as well.
<dr_willis> its part of the file.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, no problem that is the I generally roll thanks.
<dimpy> Thanks
<urlin2u> way*
<urlin2u> BLues003, so when you boot the thumb you get a grub menu?
<SIFTU> dimpy: openvpn actually isnt a standard.. but it works and has clients on all platforms
<kingofswords> how do i determine thepath for a file on windows parition?? does its start with /dev/hda1 ?
<Kiwini> Oh yeah, urlin2u, that didn't fix the problem with Unity, but apparently its a known bug with QT programs
<Medjai> Anyone here know how to limit what commands a user can issue?
<SIFTU> dimpy: standards are IPSEC etc, but are much harder to setup
<albo_> Hi Folks.  Anyone availble for a question about installing Ubuntu Server 11.04 on an old Toshiba laptop?  Having a problem running any graphics (eg Unity, Gnome, etc).  Getting "can't open display" errors.
<urlin2u> Kiwini, thanks for letting us know.
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  would start with the mountpoint of the windows filessystem.. not /dev/XXXX
<BLues003> urlin2u, when I boot with the thumb I get a Menu with various options. ONe of them is "boot from the USB Key"
<BLues003> and a white ubuntu symbol behind
<SIFTU> Medjai: put them in a chroot?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: also, how come when you mount the drive it mounts to a crazy folder.. like /media/93082309-340234bdsbf  <--- not exactly that but you get the idea
<kingofswords> dr_willis, i dont understand?
<kingofswords> what is the mount point?
<Pici> SIFTU: I worded my sentence oddly, I didn't mean it like that. :)
<urlin2u> BLues003, okay lets boot the thumb to the live desktop again and get a new boot script.
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  thats the UUID of the device.. you an set a label for it via the tune2fs command it will use that instead.
<dimpy> SIFTU: Ok, I am looking for something lightweight, simple to use/setup/maintain, but secure.. ?
<dr_willis> !mount | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Kingsy> dr_willis: got ya.. thanks
<SIFTU> Pici: no problem, sorry to correct
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  like /media/windowsdrive/
<Medjai> could you be more specific I'm very new to linux privleges SIFTU
<_Neytiri_> SIFTU, i am getting this error in my syslog after restarting networking and then restarting libvert-bin
<_Neytiri_> libvirtd: 13:08:14.322: 28299: error : virNetworkDefParseXML:655 : internal error Forwarding requested, but no IP address provided
<kingofswords> ..../media/6A0CA92E0CA8F5EB/Documents and Settings/james.JAMES-0200CAEF2/Desktop/ac.iso is what pathi have but something is missing
<Pici> SIFTU: No, you were right.
<Kingsy> dr_willis: how come I cant change the label in "disk utility" ?
<guntbert> !permissions | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  when using paths with spaces you normally escape the space, or use quotes  '/media/foo/path with spaces'
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  try it and see.. i use the cli tools... :)
<SIFTU> Medjai: ok if you are new you probably dont want to setup a chroot
<kingofswords> dr_willis, ahhhh
<kingofswords> dr_willis, do i just ommit the spaces?
<jiltdil> kingsy: tune2fs  -l  labelname  /dev/sdaX
<WaltherFI> Printing problems: "Printing service not available" and cannot restart cupsd due to cupsd: symbol lookup error: cupsd: undefined symbol: _pwgGetPageSize
<guntbert> kingofswords: no, read what he said
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  i dont know aht u mean escape them?
<SIFTU> Medjai: you could create a new group, add users to it, modify the group ownership of the binaries to exclude them
<Kingsy> jiltdil: hmm this is a little more complex cos its in /dev/mapper/
<kingofswords> dr_willis, you mean put quotes either side of the path
<Medjai> right
<Kingsy> cos its raid
<Medjai> so use a chgrp?
<jiltdil> kingsy; no matter just give the ffull lv path or luks device path
<dr_willis> kingofswords,   time to check out some linux tutorals on command line ussage,    like http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/weirdchars.html   (first google hit for linux spaces filename )
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<jiltdil> kingsy: whatever your device is
<SIFTU> Medjai: yeah but bee carefull, you probably want all users in the new group
<sobersabre> problem: we've got a calendar of some application. I can export it as .ics, periodically.
<albo_> how can i see if i have the right drivers installed for my integrated intel 852GM video chipset?
<BLues003_> urlin2u, I am on UBuntu running from the USB thumbdrive. HOwever, I will be having dinner now. I will be back soon ok?
<sobersabre> I want to merge it into the google calendar.
<sobersabre> not manually, programmatically. or if it's a ready to use app, so that it does it.
<jiltdil> kingsy; is ur device is encrypted or of lv?
<EM03> why in the world is in 10.04 my apache server not accessible?
<guntbert> kingofswords: just a hint instead of     /Documents and Settings     you use /Documents\ and\ Settings    or (better) '/Documents and Settings'
<urlin2u> BLues003, no problem. ;-)
<EM03> doesn't apache by default in ubuntu bind to all ip's ?
<Kingsy> jiltdil: naa its not encrypted..
<Kingsy> just finding it now
<bswift> I have a preseed file that works with the alternate install, but now I'm trying to get it working with the "normal" desktop ISO - but no luck. In syslog I see that my preseed file is read, but I'm still being prompted in the Graphical Installer. Any ideas?
<none_this_is_a_t> hello everyone
<jiltdil> kingsy: it means it is lv
<Kingsy> jiltdil: however I don't think that syntax for tune2fs was correct I got a cmd list after I entered
<guntbert> none_this_is_a_t:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kingofswords> guntbert,  if i change name of documents and setting will it have reprocussions on whatever is installed under that file?
<jiltdil> kingsy: perhabs capital l just check man page
<bswift> To clarify, is there a difference in how preseed files are used in the alternate install and in the "normal" desktop install?
<Kingsy> np
<sobersabre> there are several scenarios in this merge.... and I hope there is some kind of tool to do this.
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<Guest12179> Thunar shows "Network" folder and it does browse the network on my gentoo machine but does not show "Network" folder on my ubuntu machine and they are the same versions
<guntbert> kingofswords: nobody said you should rename that directory, you just have to use it accordingly on linux
<kingofswords> ok thx
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  also changing a fs label may not take effect till the system reboots or theres some command to force a rescan. but the fs has to get unmounted i belive..
<WaltherFI> Printing problems: "Printing service not available" and cannot restart cupsd due to cupsd: symbol lookup error: cupsd: undefined symbol: _pwgGetPageSize
<dr_willis> $ cat File\ With\ Spaces.txt                   <------------------ kingofswords     the \   escapes the space.
<neumaennl> UUID=6438-2C16	/media/DATEN	vfat	defaults	0	0 in /etc/fstab mounts the partition so that only root can write to it. How can I mount it so that every user can write to it?
<kingofswords> dr_willis, i dont what this means
<kingofswords> im at the end of my tether now been doing this since last night
<dr_willis> neumaennl,  several ways.. mount docs mention them in detail   --   use 'uid=YOURUID' 'gid=yourgid'  as an option is one way. or set a umask
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  whats not to understand   you confert spaces in the path to '\ '  (slash space)  so they get seen properly.. OR you use quotes as needed...
<neumaennl> dr_willis: thx
<kingofswords> quotes didnt work
<dr_willis> i would guess you did them wrong kingofswords
<dr_willis> paste the exact command line you used.
<kingofswords> i change file name now i cant unmount windows or mount iso
<WaltherFI> Printing problems: "Printing service not available" and cannot restart cupsd due to cupsd: symbol lookup error: cupsd: undefined symbol: _pwgGetPageSize
<dr_willis> I would have just moved it to the root of the windows drive. :)
<kingofswords> james@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop /media/6A0CA92E0CA8F5EB/Documents/james.JAMES-0200CAEF2/Desktop/ac.iso example.iso /media/example
<Thaper> Thunar shows the "Network" folder and it does browse the network on my gentoo machine but does not show "Network" folder on my ubuntu machine and they are the same versions!
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  you reanamed 'documents and settings' to be 'documents' ?
<kingofswords> yeh
<WallyJ2K> Running Ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop. External onitor output shows "Invalid Format" on my LG TV. I think it's the refresh rate, but not sure.
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  that most likely broke windows to some degree....
<kingofswords> lol
<dr_willis> all you needed to do was -->>>>>    <guntbert> kingofswords: just a hint instead of     /Documents and Settings     you use /Documents\ and\ Settings
<dr_willis> i suggest renameing it back
<kingofswords> well im not too far from chucking laptop out window then going outside and stamping on
<Kingsy> is it normal for file transfers from a ntfs drive to a ext4 drive to be slow? I mean 2.5 mb sec over a SATA cable is SLOW
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  You have taken somthoing rather trivial and made it too complex. :)
<Gentoo64> Kingsy, not its not nornal
<dr_willis> kingsley,  is this a external usb hd?
<WallyJ2K> Am I right in understanding that the xorg.conf is not installed by default in 11.04?
<kingofswords> dr_willis, thats why its so frustrating
<KomiaPoi1a> hi
<Kingsy> dr_willis: no, both internal, but one of the drives is RAID
<kingofswords> ive been doing this since last night
<Kingsy> apart from that.. nothing special
<KomiaPoi1a> does ubuntu have read-write capability with ntfs-3g package installed?
<MasterRoot> Hello all, I have recently upgraded my installation of webmin from 1.550 to 1.560 on a few of my servers. Now, all of a sudden I no linger need to enter my apssword when I run commands with sudo. any ideas as to why this might be? I have compared /etc/sudoers between an affected and unaffected Ubuntu machine, and they both look the same.
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  all ive been 'teaching' you are linux fundamentals. :)      Im big on linux FUNdamentals.
<eyeforaneye> hello, i spilled water on my laptop's keyboard and now some keys have stopped working. Any solutions/ideas on how to fix it?
<dr_willis> eyeforaneye,  you did dry it out very good?
<BartlomiejB> eyeforaneye: excuse me, but how is it related to ubuntu?
<eyeforaneye> it's not related, i dunno where else to ask sorry!
<guntbert> eyeforaneye: try ##hardware
<Pici> MasterRoot: We do not support webmin installs here.
<Pleiadeez> anyone good with VNC? I've got a question
<eyeforaneye> thank you
<dr_willis> Pleiadeez,  just ask the question and see. :)
<Pleiadeez> My home computer is at the login screen, so I can't VNC in. Is there anyway to remotely log in so I can VNC in? I have SSH access
<Kingsy> ohhhhhh nm I think I know why
<kingofswords> do - need to be ommitted from path name?
<dr_willis> eyeforaneye,  it may start working after it drys well.. be glad it wasent soda..
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  paste the exact command.. not sure what you mean...
<DWzone> Hi
<eyeforaneye> dr_willis: haha, yeah well it wasn't me who spilled it so i'm not really glad it happened :p
<dr_willis> Pleiadeez,  vnc is a multi-tool. you are NOT limited to the vnc service built into gnome.   You can install a vncserver, ssh in, start it.. then vncclient connmect to the box..
<dr_willis> Pleiadeez,  that will NOT display anything on the 'remote boxs' display. it willbe a totally hidden vnc session.
<eyeforaneye> dr_willis: And yes it happened a few days ago, i dryed it quite well
<Pleiadeez> ooo
<DWzone> ssh behind rooter ?
<kingofswords> james@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop /media/6A0CA92E0CA8F5EB/Documents/james.JAMES-0200CAEF2/Desktop/ac.iso example.iso /media/example
<dr_willis> Pleiadeez,  this is on a local lan or over the internetz?
<Pleiadeez> thanks dr_willis, I'll look into that. I think I can figure it out
<MasterRoot> Pici: Ok, but can I not establish that my Ubuntu installation is not where the problem lies first, before we arrive at the conclusion/presumption that it's webmin?
<Pleiadeez> over the net, but I already have my ports opened. I can find my way from here
<guntbert> kingofswords: ac.iso example.iso     are those 2 files?
<dr_willis> Pleiadeez,  if you want the local desktop showm you can set up gdm to autologin and the gnome vnc server to auto-startup/allow all connections. ut that may be a bit slower then a stand alone vnc server.
<Pleiadeez> just needed the idea to get me started
<kingofswords> dr_willis, /media/6A0CA92E0CA8F5EB/Documents\and\Settings/james.JAMES-0200CAEF2/Desktop/ac.iso example.iso: No such file or directory
<Pleiadeez> dr_willis, that's what I did, but for some reason autologin broke recently, which is why I asked my question :)
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  use the tab key as needed to complete proper spelling/case of all files in the path.. AND you used \   not '\ '  slash SPACE....
<Pici> MasterRoot: Try running sudo -k first and then trying to use sudo.
<kingofswords> guntbert,  ac.iso is file on windows parition....example is foler i want the image to be displayed
<dr_willis>  kingofswords  you could just copy the iso to your home dir....  or cd to where its at.. and not need to use such a long path...
<MasterRoot> Pici: after running sudo -K, I am prompted for my password as usual when running sudo commands, but only for that session.
<MasterRoot> if i logout and log back in, I have to sudo -K again
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, you want no timeout?
<Pici> Gentoo64: No, his install has suddenly started to not timeout.
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  i copied it to desktop and it mounted fine...but as i have run out of space need to mount it from windows
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<dr_willis>  kingofswords  --->  cd to where its at.. and not need to use such a long path...
<guntbert> kingofswords: and what is then /media/example ?
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  ill cd it
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: no, not really, I just want the default behaviour of prompting for pass at first run, then timeout after the default time
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, try editing visudo timeout
<Gentoo64> not sure why its doing it in the first place
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: is that set in /etc/sudoers ?
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, run visudo
<Gentoo64> then put this line at bottom of the file-   Defaults:username timestamp_timeout=5
<Gentoo64> you can set it  to what you like, e.g 0 you need password every time
<BLues003_> urlin2u, I am back
<BLues003_> on a clean Ubuntu sesseion
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: Ok, but I don't have such a setting in visudo on an unaffected Ubuntu system, so I'm not sure that's the problem. Would you agree?
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, what setting do you mean?
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: the timeout
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, you need to add that line yourself
<BLues003_> Jordan_U, any ideas for my problem ?
<zalg> anyone specialise in web app dev/hosting? pm me.
<Pici> MasterRoot: Make sure to look in /etc/sudoers.d/ as well.
<Pici> zalg: try ##web
<zalg> Pici, thanks :D
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: I know, but I don't have a timeout set on one of my Ubuntu systems that is not demonstrating the reported behaviour, so I'm not following why I need on the system what are affected...? sorry
<Gentoo64> MasterRoot, i have no idea why sudo isnt working properly for you. just saying see if the timeout line works
<WallyJ2K> Anyone in here good with setting up Display preferences in xorg.conf?
<WallyJ2K> I need to setup my laptop VGA output to work on my TV
<Guest99887> evening all - seem to have a problem-posted to ubunuforums but dont seem to be getting anywhere fast
<Guest99887> I have been using Natty (11.04) for a while with a 3disk RAID5 via MDADM and all have been ok.
<Guest99887> I have just stuck in another disk using:
<Guest99887> mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdb, then mdadm --grow /dev/md --raid-devices=4
<Guest99887> I then resize2fs /dev/md0
<Guest99887> all seemed ok until i tried "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and was given:
<FloodBot1> Guest99887: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterRoot> Pici: thanks, but nothing in /etc/sudoers.d except for the README - everything in this is commented out
<Guest99887> tail: cannot watch `/var/log/syslog': No space left on device
<Guest99887> df -h gives me loads of space free
<Gentoo64> Guest99887, use a pasting site please
<Guest99887> df -i no problems either
<Gentoo64> or link to the forum
<MasterRoot> Gentoo64: I appreciate you don't know the answer. Thank you for helping, I didn't mean any offence! :-)
<Gentoo64> its ok
<alaing_> hi how do i install git onto my ubuntu server
<kingofswords> dr_willis, omg it worked thank you so much
<alaing_> could someone help me setup git
<kingofswords> you too guntbert
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  think smarter, not harder. :)
<Guest3636> Hi
<guntbert> kingofswords: :)
<kingofswords> lol
<BartlomiejB> how can I rebuild some package after making changes to source code? I already did |sudo apt-get source <packagename>|.
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  you could used the tab key also to complete the path/name/escape the spaces.. but its a bit of a hassle.
<kingofswords> repeatition drives me crazy
<Guest99887> have tried the suggestion of fsck -CV /dev/md0 - same old error?
<trism> BartlomiejB: dch -i; write some message, debuild -uc -us -b; (generally, you'll need devscripts and some other packages)
<Guest3636> I've installed drivers for my built in wireless card. It now sees the wireless access points but won't connect...
<Guest99887> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11158361#post11158361
<Unknown_Frequenc> Hi there! I'm still quite new to ubuntu. I finaly got setup Lamp and got the rights changed for the /var/www folders. I can't however include files from my .css files? ex. background-image: url('file.jpg'); Anyone know what could be the problem?
<Unknown_Frequenc> I can include directly from the index.php though? And other css rules are included normally
<iDirk> Is there a Dutch Ubuntu channel?
<aeon-ltd> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<iDirk> thnx :)
<Gecko> Afternoon guys.... I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu Server version in ESXi, but keep getting an error at the end of the install "the grub-pc package failed to install"
<ChristopherNG> !pakistan]
<ChristopherNG> wow! there is no pakistan channel for ubuntu?
<Gecko> I've tried many many way so of configuring the virtual machine with no luck
<iDirk> !pakistan
<iDirk> No :p.
<Gecko> can someoen help me?
<ChristopherNG> there should be an ubuntu channel for all the nations of the united nations.
<dr_willis> they are normally based on the language spoken...
<MasterRoot> Gecko: What version of ESXi you trying to run it on?
<Gecko> 4.1
<MasterRoot> Gecko: and what version of Ubuntu are to attempting to install?
<Gecko> ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64
<mah454> hello ...
<cheekee> !ur
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mah454> How can i config X11 to listen tcp ?
<mah454> How can i config X11 to listen tcp ?
<cheekee> !urdu
<Gecko> MasterRoot: ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64 is what I'm using
<MasterRoot> Gecko: try burning a 10.04.3 LTS CD. I'm running 10.04 on ESXi 4.1 Update 1 with no problems, both x86 and x64
<cheekee>  !hi
<cheekee> !hindu
<MasterRoot> Gecko: I'm unable to comment on the compatibility of the 11.04 version, not tried it on ESXi
<rhizmoe> in gedit, is there a way to change the font size of the file browser sidebar?
<eMyller> 'lo again. any guidelines for installing windows xp from an usb stick? i need to prepare the stick on my linux box, but i never did that.
<BartlomiejB> trism: thanks, I'll try it.
<MasterRoot> Gecko: If you can get 10.04.3 to install (which it should) you may be able to to do an upgrade to 11.04 later...
<Old_Trafford99> Oh
<trism> BartlomiejB: also, sudo apt-get build-dep package_name; for the packages required to rebuild
<WallyJ2K> I need to change my refresh rate for my external VGA output, as a manual change or minimum change. Help anyone?
<Old_Trafford99> I need a slash
<cheekee> !urd
<rjre> guys, anyone able to help me on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11158361#post11158361
<Old_Trafford99> No sorry
<eMyller> damn i hate windows. even for installing it's a pain in the ass. :|
<Old_Trafford99> Windows is gay,
<Kaco> lol
<Old_Trafford99> Sadly its got a bit of a monopoly on things, IE games.
<bazhang> cheekee, /msg ubottu
<slayton> hi all! i'm trying to execute a python program I wrote from my desktop. I can run the program from the terminal just fine by typing python progname.py or by typing ./progname.py  but when I try to execute the command using ALT+f2 or with a desktop icon it doesn't seem to be working...
<bazhang> !ot > Old_Trafford99
<ubottu> Old_Trafford99, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Old_Trafford99: games is a small subset of computing
<slayton> I tell it to open a terminal and I see the terminal but it closes right away
<bazhang> eMyller, no cursing please
<ActionParsnip> slayton: does xterm run ok?
<slayton> ActionParsnip, yea,
<dr_willis> slayton,  it is executable? and the program does start with a proper #! line?
<bazhang> eMyller, ##windows for that
<Old_Trafford99> Yes I know that but its annoying when a games company, printer company etc won't even entertain Linux.
<ActionParsnip> slayton: ok then run:  gnome-terminal   from it, what is output?
<slayton> dr_willis, here is the first line #!/usr/bin/env python
<ActionParsnip> Old_Trafford99: many do, especially HP
<eMyller> bazhang: would they teach how to do that on a linux box? >.>
<bazhang> Old_Trafford99, did you have an actual support question?
<ActionParsnip> Old_Trafford99: and Brother, and more now Lexmark and Canon
<Guest3636> I've installed ralink 5390 drivers OK - it sees the wireless access points OK but simply won't connect
<slayton> ActionParsnip, Alt+f2 opens gnome-terminal just fine
<dr_willis> slayton,  it does have a gui? or is it a cli only app?
<bazhang> eMyller, its not possible with xp btw, but yes they know how with  other versions
<ActionParsnip> Guest3636: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan
<slayton> dr_willis, GUI
<slayton> gtk
<ActionParsnip> Guest3636: what is the interface name used to scan?
<ActionParsnip> slayton: hmm, and does CTRL+ALT+T run a terminal ok?
<dr_willis> slayton,  you could try launching 'xterm -e /the/script/name   &&  read'  perhaps..
<slayton> ActionParsnip, CTRL + ALT + t does nothing
<eMyller> bazhang: it is, i've seen once. will keep searching.
<dr_willis> slayton,  i would 'guess' its most likely somtuing to do with the PATH or other env settings that are not set the same from a terminal, vs launchign it other ways..
<slayton> dr_willis, hmm... ok i'll see what I can figure out
<Guest3636> maybe I'm being dumb here but where does it say Interface? It shows me details for ra0 split into cells
<slayton> dr_willis, the call to xterm opens xterm but it closes right away too
<FriGiN> afternoon all. I'm in a heap of distress, and i really really would like to be out of it one way or another. I am getting error cannot get c/h/s value error message. I have 1 Raid 0 pair of ntfs drives, 1 500gb drive with a 10gb backtrack distro on it, and a 1 tb ntfs drive. I can't lose the 2 other drives, I want my 500gb to ultimately have backtrack and ubu 11.04. I've tried everything ive found on forums, ive tried win7 recovery dis
<bazhang> FriGiN, go to the backtrack channel then its not supported here
<dr_willis> slayton, but if you just open a xterm, and run it from inside .. it works fine?
<ActionParsnip> Guest3636: install wicd using a wired link and set the wireless interface to ra0
<FriGiN> bazhang backtrack is ubu 10.10.
<bazhang> FriGiN, no its not
<Pici> FriGiN : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: no, backtrack is backtrack. ubuntu is Ubuntu
<bazhang> !backtrack | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<slayton> dr_willis, ha!
<slayton> thanks
<slayton> dr_willis, got it
<dr_willis> slayton,  oh?
<Siegel-> hi guys, i would just like to say im so happy with ubuntu. every time i think i might have made the wrong choice, im stunned to find out that the solution was much simpler than i had thought.
<slayton> dr_willis, the program was looking for a file in a local dir and I didn't provide the absolute path, ugh
<slayton> dr_willis, so stoopid
<kurt_> x
<dr_willis> slayton,  :)
<Siegel-> do you think a $100 donation is okay?
<dr_willis> Siegel-,  you want my address? :)
<Siegel-> no haha
<slayton> Siegel-, that is very generous IMHO
<Siegel-> ill be donating it on the ubuntu website
<Siegel-> its just that
<Siegel-> i have 3 systems operating on ubuntu now
<Siegel-> and i can say that ubuntu has "saved" two laptops
<dr_willis> Ubuntu Cured my dogs cancer! :)
<slayton> Siegel-, most people don't donate a cent
<eggos> i deleted trash with sudo nautilus and ugh the free space didnt increase.... but the files dissapeared
<Siegel-> and has improved my pc. not only that, everything works on it. the printer, and stuff. other stuff i would have had to download drivers for on windows or get an installation cd either work automatically on ubuntu or are much more easily achieved
<ActionParsnip> eggos: don't use sudo with GUI apps, use gksudo
<eggos> oh =\
<eggos> i wonder where the files went
<dr_willis> eggos,  that would have cleaned out roots trashcan also.. not the users..
<ActionParsnip> eggos: try:  sudo apt-get clean   if space is an issue, and remove unused kernels to free LOTS of space
<eggos> ok thanks
<dr_willis> so it may have moved them from the users trash to roots trash..  :) hard to tell.. not sure why you would run naut. as root for such things..
<eggos> hahahah
<eggos> stupid forums :P
<eggos> okay i got clean
<slayton> can .desktop files include vars like $HOME?
<munzxttt> hi! everybody! ... how can assure that openGL is enabled!?
<Siegel-> slayton: up until now neither did i, but i do feel obligated now. or maybe not obligated, but very much motivated to do so. its just that in the past couple of weeks ive been impressed on many occasions by linux problem solving
<Siegel-> and how everything i thought was a huge problem turned out just fine
<Guest3636> Right. Setup wicd, added ra0 as wireless, put in WEP key and it reports bad password. I have a bad feeling this is a BTHomehub issue
<ActionParsnip> slayton: sure, use them makes life easier :)
<munzxttt> can any1 help me here plz?!
<Guest3636> BTW thanks guys this is already a lot further forward than before and I'm also using a wireless USB stick til this works
<eggos> Actionparsnip: now what :P
<jwiggins> Guest3636, do not use WEP
<eggos> Actionparsnip: i ran sudo apt-get clean
<Guest3636> What should I use? The back of the hub says WEP key
<slayton> ActionParsnip, hmm... when I replace /home/<usrname>/ in my desktop file with $HOME/ i get a popup saying no such file or directory
<Guest3636> Damn you're good - the back of hte hub says WPA
<BartlomiejB> trism: installing devscripts required installing postfix. that's really silly in my book :/
<recon69_lap> Guest3636: wep sucks, takes about 5 min to crack
<dr_willis> slayton,  $home would be a bash type variable/system var. not sure it applys to desktop files.
<jwiggins> Guest3636, :) WEP has been phased out due to its vulnerabilities
<jwiggins> Guest3636, and yes recon69_lap is correct, WEP takes about 5min to crack
<shinsuke> can you read a linux partition under windows that was encrypted with luks? thanks
<trism> BartlomiejB: sudo apt-get install devscripts --no-install-recommends
<trism> BartlomiejB: although in that case you will need to get fakeroot too
<jwiggins> WPA currently can not be cracked in the sense WEP can, it must be attacked via dictionary/rainbow tables
<recon69_lap> love the way bt sells their network as secure, think they fixed it after bbc did a program
<eggos> whats the dir for the root trashcan lol
<trism> BartlomiejB: you can also uninstall it without removing devscripts
<hoopjumping> Hi folks, I'm trying to fix three things in my ubuntu 11.04. Ok. 1: When using empathy and highlighting text, ctrl+c doesn't copy text. I can right click on it, but then sometimes I loose the text which is very frustrating especially if I have typed a lot. Why does CTRL+C not work for empathy and how can I make it work? 2: I can't navigate in firefox using page up/page down nor spacebar. How do I fix that? 3:Can anyone get HDM
<hoopjumping> I to work with nvidia x server? I know HDMI works on this machine, just not with lin ux
<munzxttt> can anyone help me here plz! ... i want yo assure that openGL is enabled ... how can i do that!?! (repeated the question to assure somebody read it)!!
<jwiggins> Guest3636, I would recommend doing 2 things, change your SSID (name of your wireless network) and the passphrase, make it something like "i like toast and baseball" something easy to remember and dumb
<BartlomiejB> trism: thanks again.
<jwiggins> recon69_lap, yea I just look at all of the 2WIRE SSIDs out there running WEP and do a face palm
<dr_willis> Guest3636,  change the ssid to be somthing scary like 'c:/virus.exe' :)  and  make the neighbors scared.
<Guest3636> :D
<Guest3636> We're now going through a continual loop of obtaining IP address then asking for password...
<Sebo> Hi, How can I check in shell if the process with the given PID is curently running?
<Haematoma> Xchat vs xchat-gnome
<Haematoma> who wins?
<Gentoo64> xchat
<BartlomiejB> irssi
<qin> Haematoma: irssi
<om26er> xchat
<BartlomiejB> huh
<bazhang> !best > Haematoma
<ubottu> Haematoma, please see my private message
<dreamy_> anyone knows why getdeb gets an error: pakcage not found
<om26er> irssi is not an option :p
<semeion> weechat for sure
<Gentoo64> irssi is fugly
<Haematoma> I keep hearing about irssi, what makes it so special?
<jwiggins> Guest3636, in wicd you have it set to WPA 1/2 Pre-Shared key or passphrase?
<BartlomiejB> actually, it is the only viable option ;)
<jwiggins> xchat > xchat-gnome
<Gentoo64> Haematoma, its a cli one
<munzxttt> excuse me! but can anybody help here!?
<Gentoo64> means its leet
<jwiggins> BitchX!
<Haematoma> cli?
<semeion> weechat wins! xD
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest3636> WPA 1/2 passphrase
<jwiggins> munzxttt, ask the Q
<bazhang> Haematoma, dont poll here
<Haematoma> command line interface
<Haematoma> gotcha
<jwiggins> Guest3636, try changing that to Pre-Shared key it should be the next option
<battlehands> I just installed ubuntu and updated to the current version.  To test my sound I visited a youtube video of vivian cambell playing a guitar solo.  In order to view the video I needed to install a flash plugin.  I dowloaded it and extracted it to my Downloads folder.  How do I complete the installation from there?
<munzxttt> jwiggin : thanks! .... how can assure that openGL is enabled?!
<Guest3636> connection failed bad password
<babaei> battlehands: flash for firefox is an avaliable package. that's probably the easiest way to do it.
<babaei> flashplugin-notfree or something like that.
<eggos> ugh how do i empty the root trash can by command line
<Haematoma> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<battlehands> babaei, do I download it through synaptic?
<eggos> i must of moved it from user trashcan to root lol
<babaei> battlehands: yeah.
<jwiggins> munzxttt, go to a command prompt and type "glxgears" do you see the gears?
<babaei> you might have to enable non-free? not sure.
<battlehands> babaei, would you provide me with additional guidance for the process?
<thebrasse> Hi! Can anyone tell me if I need I am supposed to be able to create an installer USB from the alternative iso on Windows, using Universal USB Installer. For some reason the one I managed to create does not work. When I select the install option from the menu I just get a beep and end up at the menu again.
<recon69_lap> battlehands: let me introduce the package manager in system , you'll wonder why installing software was ever done differently
<hoopjumping> 1: I can't copy with keyboard in empathy. CTRL+C doesn't work. How do I make it work? 2: Firefox won't scroll down the page when I press the space bar, how do I make it do that? 3:I want to use my HDMI output on my computer. I have verified HDMI working under windows 7.
<munzxttt> jwiggins : yes i do
<battlehands> recon69_lap,  continue
<recon69_lap> battlehands, find your packet manager, i'm not on 11.04 so cant direct you, look for admin programs or system menu
<eggos> is it /root/.local/share/Trash ?
<babaei> battlehands: within Synaptic, when you search for "flashplugin-installer", does something come up?
<babaei> (type it into the "Quick filter")
<Pici> !trash | eggos
<ubottu> eggos: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<eggos> =]
<eggos> i was in root with nautilus and hit delete
<battlehands> babaei, yes.  a transitional package (nonfree) and the installer
<eggos> the file is floating around somewhere lol
<qin> recon69_lap: Do you mean synaptic or Software Centre?
<eggos> need to rm it :|
<Pici> eggos: so its either in /root/.local/share/Trash or your user's /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<babaei> battlehands: click on the box on the left of the menu list and select "mark for installation". a checkbox will appear in the box.
<milkpost> does ubuntu *require* the base system to be installed now?
<babaei> battlehands: then, click on the "Apply" button on the top of the screen. that will install it.
<munzxttt> jwiggins : does this mean its enabled!? ... if so why i can't run openGL content despite i am using chrome which it says its supports it ... btw .. when i run "glxgear" the gears run very slowly !
<Pici> milkpost: What do you mean?
<recon69_lap> qin; synaptic, not moved to 11.04, i'll wait till a LTS is released
<Codefixion> Hey. I have chieftec black box with maxtor 500gb hard drive. It has esata and usb, but it seems ubuntu does not recognize the hard drive with either usb or esata
<milkpost> pici i am doing a command line install but it's still installing like 800M worth of stuff.
<Guest3636> Been trying a few settings, still no go.
<babaei> battlehands: the "Ubuntu Software Centre" is a little more user friendly and has some more detail about the packages, etc., if you're looking for software in the future.
<Hegomire> hiž
<Hegomire> *hi
<babaei> battlehands: the "installer" is the one you want.
<BartlomiejB> trism: where -uc and -us options to debuild are documented? I checked man and debuild --help and they say nothing :/
<Hegomire> I have problem connecting to internet with ubunto 11.10
<battlehands> babaei, It worked.  Thank you.  Now I find that I have no sound when I run Ubuntu.  When I run windows on my unit, only the right speaker has a non zero output
<jwiggins> munzxttt, what is the FPS reporting at?
<eggos> its in neither but i gained no free space insane
<eggos> lol
<jwiggins> munzxttt, you should see around 60 fps
<Pici> milkpost: Are you using the minimal CD? The alternate CD installs the same thing as the regular live CD.
<jwiggins> munzxttt, what video card do you have? Nvidia, ATI, or Intel?
<munzxttt> jwiggins : sorry! new to linux! ... can u explain what do u mean plz?!
<milkpost> Pici: minimal cd.  it's just installing all these libraries and crap
<milkpost> i will check after this is done
<eggos> fps = frames per second not really linux related
<eggos> :P
<milkpost> maybe i need to not configure the network.
<jwiggins> munzxttt, when you ran that command, it should have spit out a few lines stating "X frames in Y seconds"
<Pici> milkpost: I haven't done a minimal install in a while, but it should have asked you what tasks you wanted to install.
<milkpost> Pici: yeah, i'm doing an expert install too and it just has "Install Base System"
<BartlomiejB> trism: OK, silly me, I should read man dpkg-buildpackage for those options.
<battlehands> Are there any sound guru's out there?
<munzxttt> eggos : :) well not pc guy as well! .... i got :12772 frames in 5.0
<tdn> When copying files via wifi (54mbit) I can only transfer about 1-2.5 mb/s, and one core is using 100 % CPU for the transfer. I have a 2.5 GHz Core 2 Duo. Is this normal? I would expect much better performance: higher transfer rates as well as much lower CPU usage.
<recon69_lap> battlehands: try play a couple of sound files, you probably missing a few codecs
<munzxttt> i've got 2 numbers actually!! .... 2554.332 and 2710.555
<recon69_lap> battlehands: mp3 is not opensource so is not installed by default
<pietr101> hey, if I have some reallocated sectors on my drive, does it means the drive is faulty?
<babaei> battlehands: be sure to restart Firefox before you try a youtube video or something to test the sound.
<hoopjumping> back? Hi, wireless dongle decided now was a good time to stop functioning. I'll repost what I asked as I wouldn't have seen any replies. 1: I can't copy with keyboard in empathy. CTRL+C doesn't work. How do I make it work? 2: Firefox won't scroll down the page when I press the space bar, how do I make it do that? 3:I want to use my HDMI output on my computer. I have verified HDMI working under windows
<babaei> battlehands: if it's still not working, click on the speaker icon on the top-right of the screen and go to "Sound Preferences"
<babaei> battlehands: take a look at the Hardware tab
<babaei> make sure your sound card is there.
<babaei> try setting the output volume at max and make sure it isn't muted
<babaei> battlehands: then, try the "Test Speakers" button.
<jwiggins> munzxttt, what brand video card do you have?
<munzxttt> ATI
<babaei> battlehands: your speakers may be crummy too, so you might want to try it with a pair of headphones.
<munzxttt> jwiggins : ATI
<blocky> what does it mean if fdisk -l shows /dev/dm-1 as a device?
<battlehands> recon69_lap, but shouldnt my sound work by default?
<battlehands> babaei, I have tested it with speakers and headphones.
<trism> BartlomiejB: they are to avoid signing the files, you can omit them if you have gpg keys set up and want to sign them (I usually skip it if it is just my local machine)
<babaei> battlehands: did you try that other stuff I listed?
<jwiggins> munzxttt, okay open up the "Ubuntu Software Center" it should be in your program menu
<battlehands> babaei, I restarted firefox
<babaei> battlehands: recon69_lap's answer is too complicated. that would explain why only some of the audio doesn't work.
<babaei> battlehands: did you go into the preferences and check the other stuff I listed?
<SIFTU> blocky: means you have software raid setup
<jwiggins> munzxttt, then search for ATI, there is an ATI driver there you can install. Once done you will need to restart X, it will be easiest if you just restart the PC
<recon69_lap> battlehands: if your sound card is detected correctly, and you play a open format it will. babaei is pointing you to the correct way to test
<munzxttt> jwiggins : what exactly ? ... openGL?
<battlehands> babaei, I looked at the hardware and the device to configure id SB X-Fi.  I tried test speakers and I dont hear anything
<blocky> SIFTU I'm running from 11.04 livecd, would that create a software raid of any kind?
<jwiggins> munzxttt, "ATI binary X.Org driver"
<recon69_lap> battlehands: check the volume level, is mute selected
<battlehands> babaei, under the device the "profile" drop down menu has ~50 options.  Which one should I select?
<blocky> I'm trying to repair a windows 7 thats not booting
<battlehands> recon69_lap, no, nothing is muted
<babaei> battlehands: I use "analog stereo duplex"
<Silowyi> my clever idea to put chmod 1777 /tmp in rc.local so that it would set the correct permissions after mounting the instance storage to /tmp from AWS EC2... failed to take into account that stuff might write to /tmp during its rc.d script invokation.
<SIFTU> blocky: I doubt it.. not sure tho since I have never run it
<battlehands> babaei, thats what its on by default... still no sound.. thats so odd
<babaei> battlehands: and double check that your output volume is up high and not muted.
<Amin_> hi guys
<jrib> Silowyi: why do you want to do this...?
<BartlomiejB> trism: yes, I read that. thank you.
<babaei> battlehands: i guess you can try the "Output" tab
<recon69_lap> battlehands work through this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<SIFTU> blocky: actually raid is usually labeled mdx.. it could also be a lvm
<munzxttt> jwiggins : its already installed!
<SIFTU> blocky: try lvdisplay
<babaei> battlehands: in the Output tab, make sure your balance is correct, as is your output connector (Analog Output or something like that)
<Silowyi> jrib: customer wants to change their domain name. The great thing is they are just changing the order of two words in the name... from localbusiness to businesslocal (names have been changed to protect the stupid)
<jrib> Silowyi: ok, but I do not see how that involves permissions on /tmp
<Silowyi> err
<Silowyi> wait
<Silowyi> wrong window
<Silowyi> lol XD
<FloodBot1> Silowyi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Silowyi> I'm sorry FloodBot :)
<battlehands> recon69_lap, still no sound.  I will work through that article
<battlehands> thank you
<Silowyi> jrib: I was asking a question in #dovecot at the same time
<Kuddus> Hi, I am new in Linux, and wanted to konw if the installation process of Fedora is same as Ubuntu.
<babaei> battlehands: another stupid thing, but visually confirm you're plugged into the right jack
<Silowyi> jrib: Anyway, because I don't like /tmp living on a drive that I run hourly snapshots of on AWS/EC2
<babaei> eg you're not plugging into the microphone or analog input or something by accident
<battlehands> babaei, yeah, its all wired correctly.  thanks
<jrib> Silowyi: ok, so you want to have /tmp on a separate partition?
<Kuddus> anyone...
<Amin_> just tried to run Internet Explorer under Wine (cause I've got to browse a site which is only opens with IE). While the default IE on Wine does'nt open I tried installing IE6 which I was downloaded but it says there's an older version of IE already installed on my pc... what to do?
<Silowyi> jrib: it's EC2, your two options are instance storage or EBS, you can't snapshot a single partition, just an entire EBS drive. And it seems silly to pay $0.10 a month for 1 GB of /tmp space (their smallest allotment) when the instance storage is free :D
<munzxttt> jwiggins : can u plz tell me what to do next!?
<Kuddus> ............................
<Silowyi> jrib: of course, I've probably cost the company at least $100 of my time by not doing it that way ;)
<sojasauce> hi, firefox sometimes (randomly?) only shows a plack area where the vid should be. with google, i found many complaining about similar behaviour, but i didn't find any solution or what's causing it. can some1 help me further?
<sojasauce> plack = black
<recon69_lap> sojasauce: what country are you in, might be copyright infringement in that country
<judgey> hey guys i need some help, i have installed ubuntu server and setup a forum but as i dont have my domain yet i can not access it so need to do it via ip, i have my own server so there is no username as such. How would i get to my foums just using the IP ?
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|swf|gnash"
<sojasauce> recon69_lap: switzerland. but i can assure you that it is not due to copyright, because the copyright things has text in it and second i happens to videos i wathced before too
<babaei> judgey: http://12.34.56.78/fourm.php ?
<bbx7> is there a driver for the aspire one's 6 cell battery? ubuntu sometimes misdetects the batter level and states the levels are critically low when they are not
<ActionParsnip> bbx7: sounds like a bug with acpi, there are no battery drivers
<bbx7> is there a fix?
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/pRkzFkJz
<bbx7> i think it has something to do with the voltage changes
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash-common gnash flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: sorry, maybe it's not clear from my former statements: firefox usually works fine for most youtube vids
<munzxttt> can anybody help me here?!
<ActionParsnip> bbx7: check the bugs, see if there is on e reported for your model system
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: is my issue know to you?
<bbx7> actionparsnip: kk
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: you have 2 flash plugins, this creates a conflict
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: oh!
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: by removing both then installing one plugin it will work fine
<recon69_lap> munzxttt: just repeat your question every 5 min or so, asking for help not going to get many responses
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: i wonder why they are not marked as conflicting
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: its not a package conflict, its a functional conflict
<hoopjumping> Has anyone got experience getting HDMI to work with Linux?
<cfedde> hoopjumping: frequiently it "just works"
<ActionParsnip> hoopjumping: works fine here from my nvidia video card. Not bothered with sound as I use speakers
<recon69_lap> hoopjumping: yes, was not that hard. does require a lot of login in and out
<ObrienDave> greets all
<DrGrov> Evening
<hoopjumping> Oh, hmm. Ok. I'll try booting with just the hdmi plugged in, maybe nvidia X server is having difficulty with two monitors.
<munzxttt> recon69_lap : ok! ... i thought that would be rude ... anyway! i cant open any openGL-required content despite i am using chrome and i think its enabled!
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: understood. thank you for your advice!
<hoopjumping> Ok, does anyone know how I can fix firefox to scroll up and down a page when I use page up/down?
<DrGrov> How could I install KDE easily on 10.04? Having some DPI issues there and wonder how I can set it up bigger? In GNOME everything is easy to get big enough (fonts etc.) but I have no idea how to do this in KDE.
<recon69_lap> hoopjumping: you have to have the hdmi plugged in at login for it to work
<cfedde> s/login/boot/
<ElvenArcher> quick question \ any how i can boot 32bit ubuntu 11.04 instead of default x64 one ?
<recon69_lap> munzxttt: asking question not considered rude here :) but i have no answer to your question
<cfedde> ElvenArcher: you installed x64?
<ElvenArcher> i mean live cd
<ElvenArcher> sory .
<blocky> something funky is going on, parted is showing me /dev/mapper/isw_eajeccdji_Volume0 (2000GB)
<munzxttt> thanks everybody! .....
<blocky> anyone know what that means?
<ObrienDave> cfedde: I'm running x64.
<recon69_lap> ElvenArcher: use a 32bit live cd, think you decide when you download the image
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: is there a reason you recommend me the nonfree flashplugin over gnash? does it just work better?
<glebihan> hoopjumping, does pageup/down work for some pages or for none ?
<ElvenArcher> gotta download it again then. thx.
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: nonfree is the Adobe flash plugin, gnash is open source. Use what you wish but be sure to only have one
<Default1_> Hello MC
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: there is also lightspark which is a good up and coming flashplugin
<SIFTU> blocky: you have raid or lvm setup on your system somewhere
<hoopjumping> glebihan: It works on some pages. I have noticed it won't work if the mouse cursor is above a flash window. I don't remember installing any flash. How do I find out if I'm using adobe or a free alternative to play flash?
<blocky> SIFTU could a strange setting on a hard drive jumper cause that?
<babaei> sojasauce: i would guess that, when your flash stops working, it's a case of the Adobe flash crashing and the browser using Gnash instead.
<blocky> or in the BIOS?
<SIFTU> blocky: no.. haved you had linux installed on your HDD's before?
<blocky> nope
<ActionParsnip> hoopjumping: remember to close all firefoxes and reopen to load the new plugin. If you go to     about:plugin     in firefox, it will tell you
<blocky> windows 7 machine failed to boot so we put in a livecd
<ActionParsnip> about:plugins   sorry
<sojasauce> babaei: hm, that's a good thought
<SIFTU> blocky: what does lvdisplay come back with
<recon69_lap> hoopjumping: scrolls does not work for me when mouse is on certain content, i move the mouse
<babaei> sojasauce: i had a series of flash plugins installed once (a 64 and a 32, I think) and that's how FF would behave.
<blocky> SIFTU just gotta wait, I'm doing this remotely and parted is waiting on the floppy drive :P
<babaei> if one crashed, it would load the other one.
<hoopjumping> actionparsnip: about:plugin "is an unrecognised url"
<glebihan> hoopjumping, scroll does in fact not work when a flash window is selected or when an input has the focus. That's not a bug though
<sojasauce> babaei: do you have any experience gnash vs. adobe plugin?
<babaei> sojasauce: i haven't used gnash, but I suspect it would suck compared to the official one.
<blocky> No volume groups found
<glebihan> hoopjumping, you forgot the "s"
<glebihan> hoopjumping, about:plugins
<babaei> sojasauce: the reviews on software centre aren't very favorable.
<SIFTU> blocky: doubt it.. maybe check your bios and see if it's set up as RAID
<hoopjumping> glebihan: I use firefox on windows and it will scroll even if you have an input box open, so that's the behaviour I'm used to. I was wondering how to modify/fix firefox on linux so it'll behave in the same way.
<ActionParsnip> hoopjumping: about:plugins
<blocky> could a corrupt partition cause that?
<SIFTU> blocky: I have never seen linux pick up Bios software raid before.. but I guess it could
<sojasauce> babaei: oh, i use aptitude... i don't know if/where i can see the ratings there... thank you for your research!
<SIFTU> blocky: nope, it requires a lot of config to get a mapper happening
<blocky> thats so strange...
<glebihan> hoopjumping, I don't think there's any way you can change that behaviour
<babaei> sojasauce: i use synaptic and it's the same deal. the software centre is their way to try and make the whole thing easier
<babaei> sojasauce: with more details and screen shots and reviews and the like.
<blocky> I think there is a 2tb drive that for some reason is being recognized as two volumes
<mneptok> sojasauce: if you want Flash to work as most users expect, use the nonfree version (sadly)
<blocky> any idea how that could happen?
<hoopjumping> Oh, ok. Can you help me with empathy? I can paste fine into it using CTRL+V but CTRL+C will not copy text I have highlighted in the empathy chat window
<mneptok> sojasauce: reverse-engineering a closed-source plugin that's written in ASM is not easy. and GNASH lags badly because of it.
<SIFTU> blocky: need that lvdisplay output
<sojasauce> babaei: ok, thx
<DrGrov> How could I install KDE easily on 10.04? Having some DPI issues there and wonder how I can set it up bigger? In GNOME everything is easy to get big enough (fonts etc.) but I have no idea how to do this in KDE.
<blocky> SIFTU I pasted it
<Kuddus> is it possible to install Fedora from windows partition without burning the image on cd or putting it on usb?
<blocky> [14:56] <blocky> No volume groups found
<SIFTU> blocky: oh
<sojasauce> mneptok: ok, thx
<recon69_lap> the iUbuntu look just sort of seems wrong =-O
<jrib> Kuddus: you're in #ubuntu
<blocky> this is in parted: Disk /dev/mapper/isw_eajeccdji_Volume0: 2000GB
<dr_willis> Kuddus,  you can set up grub2 to boot iso files... from a ntfs..
<sojasauce> mneptok: maybe lightsprak, as ActionParsnip says, will start through
<mneptok> sojasauce: what is it you're trying to do with Flash?
<Kuddus> dr_willis: cool. do I need to d/l grub2?
<dr_willis> Kuddus,  i have no idea what else your system may have. grub2 is included in a ubuntu install...
<sojasauce> mneptok: was youtube video... i think that's the only thing i want to use it for
<mneptok> sojasauce: is there a philosophical issue that leads you to not want to install the Adobe closed plugin?
<zykotick9> sojasauce, you can use youtube with html5, also gnash works pretty well (for me) with YouTube
<Kuddus> dr_willis: is it possible to extract the iso and just run the installer from the windows desktop?
<ObrienDave> dr_willis: I finally gave up trying to install ubuntu to 2TB usb hard drive. Dang I hate not being able to figure it out.
<sojasauce> mneptok: i try to use opensource as much as possible... ofc i have limits
<storrgie> I'm about to install ubuntu on a M6600 with 16GiB of memory, in the past I have always used 32 bit because of flash... is there any reason to use 64 bit?
<dr_willis> ObrienDave,  i found it rather trivial.
<mneptok> sojasauce: if asll you want is YouTube video, opt into their HTML5 beta and don't use Flash at all.
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: open source flash isn't too bad, there are just features missing and such. Give them a try is all I can suggest
<sojasauce> zykotick9: will i need any additional fiddling with software for the use of html5 on youtube?
<dr_willis> Kuddus,  i dont use fedora. no idea..  i doubt if it has a 'installer' you run on windows.. im just stateing you CAN setuo a ubuntu box to boot ISO files with grub2. Ive done so as emergancy recovery methods and to test live cds easially.
<mneptok> sojasauce: no. HTML5 Just Works(tm) in Firefox and Chrome
<zykotick9> sojasauce, no, just a modern browser then go to http://www.youtube.com/html5
<DrGrov> How do I install KDE easily on 10.04? Is there a metapackage I download or?
<recon69_lap> ObrienDave: does it not work the same as any usb install
<Kuddus> dr_willis: got it.
<zykotick9> sojasauce, not everything is html5 yet :(  thus, gnash can pickup the rest :)
<dr_willis> DrGrov,  kubuntu-desktop package
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: mneptok zykotick9 ok, i'll go gnash then because i don't think i'll need any out of ordinary features
<ObrienDave> recon69_lap, I installed to a 16GB usb stick, NO PROBLEM, could not get usb hard drive to boot.
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Is that a metapackage?
<dr_willis> DrGrov,  of course..
<sojasauce> zykotick9: i use ff 3.6.18 (i am on ubunut 10.04) do you know at chance if chromium is modern enough?
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Great, thanks :)
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.222.1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<recon69_lap> ObrienDave: dont usb drives have a setting to allow booting
<zykotick9> sojasauce, chromium-browser should work yes
<sojasauce> zykotick9: ok, will go for that one :)
<ObrienDave> recon69_lap, not sure about that. using WD MyBook 2TB drive. tried everything I could think of.
<DrGrov> dr_willis: If I want to revert back to where I am now without having KDE installed what do I do then?
<DrGrov> Sort of removing it to this state my setup is now?
<zykotick9> sojasauce, i'm affraid FSF doesn't consider chromium "free" however
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<sojasauce> zykotick9: hm, so it's opensource but not free?
<recon69_lap> ObrienDave: had a quick look on google and found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB , look like it covers it all
<zykotick9> sojasauce, ya, PARTS of it are questionable i guess?  Debian considers it free.
<DrGrov> dr_willis: It does not matter if I still keep the KDE stuff there or does it make a problem later?
<DrGrov> dr_willis: I mean can I have GNOME co-existing with KDE still?
<glebihan> sojasauce, zykotick9 : for details : http://libreplanet.org/wiki/List_of_software_that_does_not_respect_the_Free_System_Distribution_Guidelines#chromium-browser
<zykotick9> sojasauce, honestly though, if you are concerned about software freedom, Ubuntu isn't the right distro to be using.
<cfedde> DrGrov: you can have both installed and use apps from one in the other.
<battlehands> recon69_lap, I went through the help page and still have no sound
<DrGrov> cfedde: Great, that is what I shall do then. Thanks. :) It just becomes unbearable to have a huge list of apps all over :)
<sojasauce> zykotick9: i know... but i try to do it within my capabilites... and in that case ubunut is fair enough for me
<battlehands> recon69_lap, I used the audio debugger and left my bug on launchpad for the develper team
<willbradley> anyone used ipsec-tools or racoon?
<willbradley> i can't get this config script to parse even though i copy-pasted it
<ObrienDave> recon69_lap: gonna read those pages again. tnx. I have ubuntu installed dual-boot on main hard drive. works great.
<cfedde> DrGrov: it's hard to get away from having the huge list of apps.
<ObrienDave> brb
<recon69_lap> battlehands: seems you got a bug. do you have a link to the bug report
<DrGrov> cfedde: Ok, then I shall use that. GDM is the one I shall have as my login manager yes?
<sojasauce> zykotick9: so i an willing to choose a opensource or even free software over a prop. one, but i am a user too. so usually if a problem occurs i try to solve it for two days or so, then see if i could adjust and as last resort fall back to prop.
<cfedde> DrGrov: iirc the last one you install is the one that provides the login screen.  though you can switch it pretty easy.  I had to google the answer last time I did that.
<DrGrov> cfedde: Ok, it asked it from me now when I install and I just had GDM to choose.
<ActionParsnip> sojasauce: choice is good :)
<recon69_lap> going to try fix my problem for a bit
<battlehands> recon69_lap, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/827675
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827675 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SB-XFi - Creative X-Fi, playback] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<willbradley> fk me. was missing the semicolons. my coder cred is gone.
<recon69_lap> battlehands: hmm, did you answer 'no' to did you hear a sound question
<recon69_lap> battlehands: and then fill out a bug report
<sojasauce> glebihan: thank you for that link!
<battlehands> recon69_lap,  yes
<Guest72782> a possibly stupid question: what is the equivalent of gentoo's /etc/make.conf in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Guest72782,  i dont think there is one.
<daedra> dr_willis: there is no way of having system wide compiler flags?!
<babaei> battlehands: aww 10.10, not 11.04?
<Guest96321> this sounds like crazyness
<recon69_lap> battlehands: lol, well could still be anything, that bug report is just what you typed in, testing did nothing but show that you are not hearing anything, you might have gone deaf :P
<lordsprocket> I need help
<lordsprocket> I added a panel and it is invisible
<lordsprocket> and I cannot right click it
<cfedde> Guest96321: there's not many doing compile from source on ubuntu.
 * dr_willis waits for someont to figure out a nontaken nick. :)
<lordsprocket> but it fucks up my window borders
<dr_willis> the package manager dosent really need such a thing like gentoo does..  so i wouldent make much sence for system wide gcc flags..
<dr_willis> they are not compilr flags i guess you can say. but options for the gentoo package manager to use when it does compile..
<Guest96321> cfedde: all 100 or so employees here do
<Guest96321> :(
<Guest96321> dr_willis: well you know what I mean
<Guest96321> when I run make, I want it to use some configs
<Guest96321> I don't mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GenBunToo
<intrader> Anyone, I would like to connect from ubuntu to a cups printer that is connected to a mac
<fagel> I have 2 monitors, can I launch a program to my second display from my first display? (It's kinda annoying to get the mouse over to the tv to each time I need to do something with xbmc)
<Guest96321> but I do mean system wide compiler flags
<babaei> battlehands: this Pinnacle Systems Inc. AV/DV Studio Capture Card thing
<Guest96321> I suppose there's some way of hacking it in
<babaei> is it possibly something wrong with that?
<babaei> hijacking the audio or something like that
<sojasauce> zykotick9: i looked at the youtube html5 link ... i had to click the button "join html5 test" ... how do they identify me? i hope not my ip, becuase this would affect my flate mates too...
<recon69_lap>  battlehands: try running alsamixer
<babaei> recon69_lap: what if his pulseaudio mixer is sending the audio to another device (eg not the Creative Labs card)?
<zykotick9> sojasauce, i'm sure it's a cookie
<dr_willis> Guest96321,  thats the point of a make file.. it sets the options.. it would override any systemwide defaults... gcc has features for env variabnes and stuff to set 'defaults';
<cfedde> Guest96321: if that's the case then there might be someone locally that has the right clues for you.
<dr_willis> Guest96321,  any user set flags  like in a make file would override them. so its sort of redundant id think.  you could check the gcc docs to see what varaibles it checks. and set some defaults in  the  various configs in etc.
<sojasauce> zykotick9: hm... i use chromium, but it prompts me to download flash, even after i opted in for html5 :(
<recon69_lap> babaei: looking for the appropriate commands atm, alsamixer a good place to check mute and volume settings
<Guest96321> dr_willis: yeah ok
<sojasauce> zykotick9: just cheked... its by cookie
<zykotick9> sojasauce, try a different video (as i said not everything is html5 yet), adding gnash with html5 will probably give you better results, then it will use html5 when it can, and gnash when it can't
<dr_willis> Guest96321,  some user was in here the other day ranting about a similer thing.. :)  but at least you are calm about it.. heh.
<supercom32> Apache keeps giving me this error in the logs "(111)Connection refused: scgi...". I don't have a firewall enabled. Any ideas?
<Guest96321> dr_willis: I could rant if you want :)
<dr_willis> we have allready state4d why such a thing dosent make sence Guest96321 .  the other user dident want to hear that.. :)
<dr_willis> Guest96321,  just googled and found this also -> but its for  building packages I think.. (skimming it now) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<supercom32> Any ideas as to why Apache would throw a "(111)Connection refused: scgi: scgi: can't connect to server" error?
<Angelous> Anyone know if there is a command for *nix to find out the specific memory useage of a program?
<axisys> what kind a encryption ubuntu uses to encrypt home dir?
<recon69_lap> battlehands: run 'lspci' and paste the results
<iceroot> when i login into ubuntu with ssh its telling me about missing updates? is there a check everytime i am using ssh to connect to the machine? or is the check done e.g. ones a day and the result just stored somewhere and shown when using ssh
<Angelous> Anyone know if there is a command for *nix to find out the specific memory useage of a program?
<sojasauce> zykotick9: http://html5test.com/ chromium on ubuntu 10.04 scores 313 and 13 bonus points
<iceroot> Angelous: specific?
<iceroot> Angelous: top / ps is not enough?
<Angelous> Ummm, my apache2 server.
<orjan_> Hey, I'm having some troubles reloading my uwsgi config file in /etc/init/ on ubuntu 10.04. I'm using upstart to "service uwsgi start/stop/", but when I alter the config file, it just keeps running the old settings. I'm new to using upstart, so is the default behavior if the conf file is not valid or something?
<sojasauce> zykotick9: firefox 3.6.18 gets 179 and 4 bonus points
<iceroot> Angelous: use top and also see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Angelous> Ummm, my apache2 server, ice799
<Angelous> Ummm, my apache2 server, iceroot
<intrader> Anyone, perhaps not noticed, I would like to connect from ubuntu to a cups printer that is connected to a mac
<iceroot> Angelous: ps aux | grep apache2
<Angelous> What does the grep command actually do?
<Angelous> I'm new to linux and trying to learn all of it's commands.
<imark> grep is awesome
<iceroot> Angelous: search for the string "apache2" in the output of "ps aux"
<ActionParsnip> Angelous: filters text, or searches files for a string or pattern
<zykotick9> sojasauce, c-b 13 scored 312+13, and I-W scored 288+9 for me
<sojasauce> ActionParsnip: zykotick9 glebihan mneptok babaei thank you all for your time and interest! wish you all the best karma,luck or coffee... whatever you prefer :P
<iceroot> Angelous: i am piping the output oof "ps aux" with "|" to "grep"
<recon69_lap> Angelous: It filters output by searching for a match to a regular expression
<Angelous> hmmm, ok
<Ogi0n> i made two accounts,  Admin  and Guest,  how do I make it so that Guest cannot access Admin home folder?
<DasEi> intrader: did you already try to point a browser on mac's ip on port 631 ?
<sojasauce> zykotick9: midori gets 222+9
<DasEi> intrader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iceroot> Ogi0n: remove the read-flag for others
<intrader> DasEi, no, but I have printed a test page from localhost:631 on the mac
<intrader> DasEi, the source of the documents to be printer is ubuntu
<orjan_> Anyone know how to force reload new config settings on upstart? I've tried "initctl reload-configuration" still no change..
<DasEi> intrader: to stay in terminal can use elinks or such, then there you can , if you get a gui, install it
<recon69_lap> Angelous: you can use 'grep -lir a-string-to-find' and it will list all the files that have 'a-string-to-find' in them
<Angelous> When you say a-string-to-find what are you meaning, exactly?
<Angelous> Like a line of text?
<Angelous> A certain file name?
<intrader> DasEi, I am confused - terminal? if you get a gui?
<DasEi> intrader: open a terminal
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ityler15> A non working driver is tring to load instead of my STA driver, help?
<recon69_lap> Angelous: can be anything. you could be looking for someones name for instance in a folder of documents
<hunger__> hey all, been trying to figure this out for some time, i've asked in kubuntu and k3b, but is there a way to burn a single mp3 file using a cue sheet (with tracks in the cue sheet?)  I though i had done this before but for the life of me can't figure it out now
<intrader> DasEi, yes - it is open
<Angelous> What does the -lir do?
<Angelous> l mean list?
<DasEi> intrader: sudo apt-get install elinks && elinks http://Mac-IP-here:631/
<iceroot> Angelous: man grep
<zykotick9> Angelous, "man grep" - i had to as well, the -l suppresses normal output
<DasEi> intrader: does this end up in a gui ?
<iceroot> Angelous: then you have the manual and can see the different parameters/options
<recon69_lap> iceroot: you beat me to it lol
<kasi> how can I use a 2.6.39 kernel? This page says that I need that to get the external monitor running, but the wget command misses the url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty#ExtMon
<intrader> DasEi, how do I find the IP address of the Mac, and 'does this end up...'?
<iceroot> Angelous: -lir is the same as -l -i -r
<iceroot> Angelous: in the manpage you can search with / e.g. to find the string -l use /-l
<iceroot> Angelous: to exit the manpage use "q"
<recon69_lap> Angelous: grep is the Swiss army knife for searching for things.
<Angelous> I see
<Angelous> I'll play around with it a bit, then.
<DasEi> intrader: I don't use mac, it'll be in network settings, or nmap it ; end up means do you get a gui on that address (cups)
<Pat201> what is MD5
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Haematoma> Do I ever have to worry about a virus migrating form a guest OS to a host OS?
<zykotick9> recon69_lap, i'd say that grep is more like the samurai sword of searching for things ;)
<Haematoma> Or guest OS infecting other networked PCs?
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: ubuntu doesn't get viruses
<DasEi> Pat201: a hash of a file to check it's integrety
<dr_willis> Haematoma,  depends on the os and virus....
<intrader> DasEi, I got it from the info page on the mac.
<Haematoma> Host OS - Ubuntu; Guest OS - anything
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: if the guest is windows and has network access, it may affect other systems on the LAN if they are also susceptible
<dr_willis> Haematoma,  most likely not going to be an issue ;)
<DasEi> intrader: no harming firewall ? and maybe you must allow from the mac the printer to be shared
<Haematoma> Is there any way I can limit LAN network access to the gateway only?
<Amin_> just tried to run Internet Explorer under Wine (cause I've got to browse a site which is only opens with IE). While the default IE on Wine does'nt open I tried installing IE6 which I was downloaded but it says there's an older version of IE already installed on my pc... what to do?
<Angelous> Can someone give me a example of a grep search? At the moment I tried this: grep -lir firefox and it just sits there until I stop it.
<recon69_lap> Haematoma: yes, virus can travel through your server to infect other machines
<TA5K> Hi, my compiz crashes very oftem, when I press a UX bnutton or the unity panel. Anyone an idea how to fisx this? - kernel: [ 7255.825346] compiz[27481]: segfault at 14 ip b588b36c sp bfcc8630 error 4 in libregex.so[b5887000+7000
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: use an agent switcher in firefox (or whatever browser you use)
<recon69_lap> Angelous: you need a file that contains the text firefox in it so grep can find it
<DasEi> Amin_: can purge whole wine and retry; user agent on firefox doesn't do the trick ?
<intrader> DasEi, some crude GUI
<DasEi> intrader :)
<Amin_> what is that user agent on firefox you're talking about?
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: it makes the site think you are using a different browser
<DasEi> intrader: you will have to find your way through the menu, you can click it, admin > add printer > and so on
<Amin_> is it kind of an add-on?!
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: yes
<Amin_> brb
<DasEi> Amin_: http://tinyurl.com/3hez8p8
<recon69_lap> Haematoma LAN network access is by definition directed to the gateway
<Ogi0n> Does anyone know how I can prevent non-admin user to access Admin home folder?
<recon69_lap> Haematoma, you limit what get on you lan by blocking ports and using proxy servers
<DasEi> Ogi0n: it's default
<Ogi0n> DasEi: huh?
<Haematoma> I want to limit my guest OS to only have outbound traffic through the gateway, no lateral traffic
<Ogi0n> DasEi: you mean its a default setup and I can't change it
<recon69_lap> Haematoma, that just my limited knowledge on the subject, there are a library of books about how to secure a lan
<TA5K> no one en idea how to fix this: kernel: [ 7255.825346] compiz[27481]: segfault at 14 ip b588b36c sp bfcc8630 error 4 in libregex.so[b5887000+7000]?
<DasEi> Ogi0n: no, by default a regular user can't access files in root
<Amin_> well, now it's not the site prompting me to use IE ! it's firefox which can't render the webpage !
<Haematoma> Ok, thanks anyhow :)
<Ogi0n> well I did, so Idk what im doing
<Ogi0n> I have default Admin account, then I created Guest account that isn't admin, log out, log onto guest and when I view the home folder, i went up one level saw Admin folder and opened files no problem
<DasEi> Ogi0n: output (pastebin.com) from ls -la /  ?
<recon69_lap> Haematoma: you'd need to use a switching router to get something like that going on a lan
<Amin_> ActionParsnip, well, now it's not the site prompting me to use IE ! it's firefox which can't render the webpage !
<zykotick9> Ogi0n, by default Ubuntu allows read to all user's home folders.  Change the permission on the folders in /home to 770 to prevent users from accessing them.
<intrader> DasEi, under Printers it sees the printer,  but 'Administration->System->Printing' does not let me see it.
<Haematoma> Do you have a way of quickly generating <name>:
<Haematoma> or is that typed manually every msg?
<Haematoma> manually typed*
<DasEi> Ogi0n: you will have to do this config on both machines, enable sharing on remote and set up on localhost to get it seen locally
<DasEi> elinks http://localhost:631/
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: there is ies4linux but it's not great. Basically the coding for the page sucks
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: use TAB after typing a few letter
<DasEi> Amin_: or purge wine and try again ie6
<recon69_lap> Haematoma: type the first few letter of a username and press tab
<zykotick9> Amin_, if you have a legal copy of Windows perhaps a Virtual Machine would work?
<Haematoma> recon69_lap, thanks!
<Haematoma> recon69_lap, is there a setting to change from ',' to ":"?
<Amin_> ActionParsnip, I know the page sucks but I've got to use that as far as it's the site for my university education system !
<intrader> DasEi, from the Printers page I am able to issue a 'Print Test' command. But Administrations gives me 403 (denied)
<Ogi0n> ok one sec I gotta try something
<recon69_lap> Haematoma: not that i know of, i cut and paste sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: try ies4linux is all I can suggest, or maybe chromium-browser will do better
<Amin_> zykotick9, I don't buy Windows
<Amin_> ies4linux? is that a package?
<DasEi> intrader: try as root then, as config files need permissions to get written (sudo elinks, in general bad practice)
<zykotick9> Amin_, the version of IE that ies4linux install is very old at this point.
<xcoder> How to open 2 windows of the same SSH session fast without having to go into the connect thingy all over again
<intrader> DasEi, what about 'Appllications->System->Printing?
<DasEi> intrader: will work once both setups are correct and cups locally running, too
<DasEi> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<urabutthole> yes hello
<intrader> DasEi, the cups system still tells me error 403 when I choose Administration in elinks
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Is there a small Netinstall iso image available for Ubuntu with just the base system and utilities like for Debian?
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, mini
<DasEi> intrader: cups installed on the ubu-box
<zykotick9> !mini | sh4d3sl4y3r_
<ubottu> sh4d3sl4y3r_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> zykotick9: the mini has jst the installer just like the debian businesscard. i dont want it that small... any image which contains the base system too ?
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: its not a apackage, there is a site with a compressed binary, simply extract it and run it
<recon69_lap> right, i'm off, never finish setting this print up if i stay :)
<intrader> DasEi, the cups system is installed on the Mac and the printer connected to the mac
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, mini is all Ubuntu offers, besides Alternate and regular Desktop
<DasEi> intrader: cups-installe on the ubu-box, too please
<mneptok> sh4d3sl4y3r_: get the DVD
<DasEi> sh4d3sl4y3r_: the alternate let's you choose expert install, fine grained
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> DasEi: ok. i wil download that
<zykotick9> mneptok, "<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Is there a small Netinstall iso image" and you suggest the DVD???
<intrader> DasEi, so it cups to cups.
<Amin_> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll try
<DasEi> intrader: see given factoid(s)
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: I'd moan at the maintainers and call them lazy
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> zykotick9: is there an alternate for the lubuntu?
<intrader> DasEi, what factoids
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> I am an lxde user mostly
<DasEi> !print > intrader
<ubottu> intrader, please see my private message
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, sorry i have no idea
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> zykotick9: no problem mate
<battlehands> I posted a bug report online for the developers.  How will I know if action is taken to resolve my issue?
<mneptok> zykotick9: "a small netinstall image" and "contains the entire base system" are mutually exclusive. if you want *all* packages on the physical media, you need the DVD
<bazhang> battlehands, follow up with the bug progress report
<intrader> DasEi, ubottu: neither address my need to use 'Applications->System->Printing'. The elink command is able to talk to the printer.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Its just i am coming from Debian. But Squeeze is getting backdated . And testing keeps breaking.. So was considering Ubuntu+LXDE. I like installing the base system using the disk .. and download lxde+slim from the repository.
<zykotick9> mneptok, i see your point.
<battlehands> bazhang, how?
<bazhang> battlehands, whats the bug link
<mneptok> sh4d3sl4y3r_: install Ubuntu server, then add whatever X11/DE packages you want.
<battlehands> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/827675
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827675 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SB-XFi - Creative X-Fi, playback] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<fr500> sh4d3sl4y3r_: and why not using lubuntu then?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> fr500: ya i am downloading that. but the thing is i prefer a more minimalistic lxde system with slim as the login manager ..
<DasEi> intrader: if you set it up correctly and restarted cups, it'll work, you can go via the troubleshot funktion else (printer-applet)
<bazhang> battlehands, see whether they confirm it as an actual bug, by following that page, offering other info if needed
<DasEi> sh4d3sl4y3r_: there is http://phillw.net/lubuntu-10.10-alternate.iso
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ok thanks
<battlehands> bazhang, Also.  I downloaded a game, Heroes of Newerth, and I dont have an Icon to run it anywhere.  I have a hon.sh file that looks like a text file, and I have to select run in for it to work.
<alpha> hi,has anyone tried computer temperature monitor applet on ubuntu 11.04?it doesn't see to work on mine
<Ogi0n> ya I got it now, I had to go to Home folder and right click properties  set Permission of Admin to  Others: None
<fr500> sh4d3sl4y3r_: well you could get ubuntu server, then install only the packages you need
<urlin2u> sh4d3sl4y3r_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, i personally think mini makes more sense then server
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ya cause the server editions uses a server kernel
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> are the ubuntu iso's hybrid images?
<intrader> DasEi, I know it is setup correctly as elink addresses and prints the test page. But there is no printers setup by the 'Applications->System->Printing' applet
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, no
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> then how should i put it on a pendrive from debian?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> dd wont work. unetbootin?
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, unetbootin is probably easiest
<kingofswords> whats a good wine channel
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ok thanks
<fr500> I miss ubuntu jeos
<bazhang> kingofswords, #winehq is it
<fr500> it was good for these kind of installs
<kingofswords> thx
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, my I PM you.  Re: why you are migrating from Debian to Ubuntu.
<DasEi> intrader: you sucessfully configured on both sides, restarted cups on the ubu box and still can't find it ?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> zykotick9: didnt get your pm . i guess its the torrent
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> well its the long aged nature of the stable branch. and testing seems to break a lot.
<intrader> DasEi, I have not done anything to configure on the ubuntu side. What do I need to do in the ubuntu?
<Xenophon> On a netbook, & trying to change the tty resolutions on a 1024x600 screen, is this something to do with Plymoth?
<DasEi> intrader: see above, sudo elinks http://localhost:631/
<zykotick9> sh4d3sl4y3r_, i didn't send the PM, cause you didn't say YES ;)
<DasEi> intrader: and if other things are still missing (foomatic maybe) you will be told
<WallyJ2K> Hello all. Back again to ask about my external VGA setup. Can't get anything to how on my TV from my laptop. ideas/
<WallyJ2K> ?
<DasEi> !TV-out | WallyJ2K
<ubottu> WallyJ2K: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<DasEi> !dualhead might also be some hints
<ubottu> DasEi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<WallyJ2K> This isn't TV-out, it's VGA out... and my video card is ATI, not NVidia...
<intrader> DasEi, what is elinks doing? that works.
<DasEi> intrader: setting up conf
<WallyJ2K> just saw the second link. I'll check it out, but again... VGA out, not TV out
<intrader> DasEi, why does the Printing applet not work?
<DasEi> intrader: it's a browser, but textmode so you won't have to fizzle terminal/other apps (aka ff..)
<WallyJ2K> I am pretty sure I need to adjust my refresh rate from 60 to 59.934, but 11.04 doesn't use the xorg.conf any more.
<intrader> DasEi, I have restarted elinks and now I can do Administration
<DasEi> intrader: read the output from terminal, install possibly missing stuff, restart cups, use troublershooter
<dr_willis> WallyJ2K,  xorg.conf is used it it exists.. and X auto configures for the most part/no xorg.conf by default for the last 3+ releases I belive...
<photon> is there a true random number generator app on Ubuntu which takes randomness from the environment (mouse movements, etc)?
<WallyJ2K> so I can put settings into a new xorg.conf file in the etc directory and it will pick up the settings?
<kasi> how can I start the popup window that asks for the keyring password?
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: yep
<dr_willis> WallyJ2K,  thats what my nvidia config tool does...
<WallyJ2K> gotcha
<WallyJ2K> I'l give that a try
<WallyJ2K> I guess my main problem is that I have to build the sections from scratch, rather than ust editing them
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: which g-card ?
<WallyJ2K> ATI Radeon Mobility U1
<urlin2u> photon, no I don't think so, actually there is no true random number generators only psuedo ones.  pwgen can be run with different commands to get some pretty good ones though
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: a very basic xorg you get if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<urlin2u> photon, there are others I know of none that are mouse activated except trucrypt
<ubuntu> hay
<intrader> DasEi, the text thing is greek to me. Add Printer? why do I need to add printer?. Find New printers? (Finds no printers). Add printer wants authentication - which would surely screw up the mac printer
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: case that is a hassle next boot, simply delete it from tty then
<photon> urlin2u: isn't something like mouse movements truely random, because they are not deterministic?
<WallyJ2K> k... I'll try that. Gotta run... Pizza man is here....
<ubuntu> is there a way t turn my live usb stick in to a none live stick ?
<urlin2u> photon, https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm  for information.
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: you mean persistent?
<ubuntu> i think so yea
<bazhang> !usb > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> im guessing i have to make a partition in the live usb
<photon> urlin2u: oh yea, I was looking for the GRC page, didn't find it myself.
<intrader> DasEi, why can't this be done with the applet?
<mneptok> photon: look at SPRNG libraries
<DasEi> intrader: you have to announce the printer, you made shared in elinks-mac I assume and -idk- told mac to allow it, use the troubleshooter to find it
<urlin2u> photon, you can make one really long but it seems truly random is nul, not sure really.
<ubuntu> ubottu so this means i can use the usb stick on another computer and i still have my files in ?
<ubottu> ubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> oops
<ubuntu> lol
<bazhang> ubuntu, yes, read the link
<ubuntu> true
<urlin2u> ubuntu, you can do a full install if the thumb is big enough, more stable.
<ubuntu> ty
<ubuntu> ah im guessing i have to boot on my ubuntu now lol
<ubuntu> brb
<vacho> anony have experience with webmin? please contact me please!!
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr_willis> best webmin advice.. stop using it.. try the alternatives. or learn to confog stuff by hand. :)
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<vacho> how do I check free space on ubuntu??
<dr_willis> vacho,   'df -h' for disk free space.
<vacho> thanks!
<Colby_> On installer with AMD Athlon II X4 640 processor I get "Exception Processing Message 0x0000013 Parameters 0x75A892A0 0x0000004 0x75A892aA0....
<Colby_> Why?
<Colby_> Title of error mesage is "Windows - No DIsk"
<kingofswords> my sounds has gone in wine
<dr_willis> Colby_,  you are refering to the Os Installer from the live cd?
<Colby_> The windows installer
<dr_willis> Colby_,  you mean the WUBI installer on windows?
<Colby_> I also dl'd the CD and burned it, and it boots, but just sits there with underline cursor in upper left and does nothing
<Colby_> yes, the wubi
<blocky> I've got two hard drives being recognized as a single one in ubuntu livecd, could that be set in my bios? mobo supports raid1,5,6 and 10
<culler> just installed an asus xonar essence stx, but its not being recognized, when I type in aplay -l, it says no sound cards found
<ubuntu> what step do i have to follow if i want to make the live usb work as a perminant distro  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> like on usb
<ubuntu> not on my computer hd
<urlin2u> ubuntu, the Ubutu , and uney=tbootin wil do it ot the multisytem listed at pendrive
<urlin2u> unetbootin*
<gnagno> hello all
<Xofrats> Where would be the best place to attempt to troubleshoot a bug with the crosscompiler?
<ubuntu> urlin2u i dont mean to install a live usb
<ubuntu> i mean to turn the live usb in to a normal distr
<urlin2u> ubuntu, I know
<ubuntu> so i can use the usb anywere
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> unetbootin i have yes
<urlin2u> ubuntu, that is a full install normal.
<gnagno> I am trying to connect to my wireless from the terminal, if I issue iwconfig wlan0 essid "netgear" then I issue just iwconfig the essid is not set, is this normal ?
<blachovski> siema
<ubuntu> i mean like turning mu usb in to a distro
<blachovski> gabriellllllla
<urlin2u> ubuntu, the persistent or full install should boot anywhere, the persistent has a casper-rw file not accessible basically for cleaning wiy=thout a bit of work.
<imka> :)
<ubuntu> huh
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> no i dont want it as my primary os
<Tech_Support> I had is a question
<urlin2u> ubuntu, honestly I don't think you understand.
<ubuntu> i think i dont
<ubuntu> lol
<urlin2u> ;)
<ubuntu> ok i have a live usb i made
<ubuntu> but i dont want it to be live
<ubuntu> and i still want it to be n my usb
<urlin2u> ubuntu, the persistent is reading the ISO always with any updates, kernels can cause problems, a full install run like a regular more stable, and faster boot.
<TaQ> hi! are the Ubuntu servers very slow today? I tried a local mirror and the main server, but still less than 1K/s :-(
<konsumer> TaQ, what OS did you want to download?
<TaQ> other network operations are fine, btw
<urlin2u> TaQ, change the mirror
<konsumer> I'll get you another mirror
<konsumer> or were you updating ?
<ubuntu> s its not a god idea to make the live usb in to a pendrive ?
<ubuntu> good*
<ubuntu> u lost me lolll
<TaQ> konsumer, urlin2u, I'm trying to make a clean install upgrading the packages while installing, on the desktop, and trying to updating my laptop, already tried archive.ubuntu.com and the local Brazilian mirror, still too slow :-(
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  into a pendrive? You can do a "live/persistant" install to a flash drive.. or a normal/full install to a flash drive.. depends on your needs.
<bazhang> ubuntu, thats what its for. please read the actual links
<konsumer> most Brazil links are slow
<bazhang> !usb | ubuntu please read this time
<ubottu> ubuntu please read this time: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> ubuntu: there are different way, persistant or not, as an installer or as a live-cd
<ubuntu> dr_willis i think thats wat urlin2u was trlling me
<dr_willis> Live/persisnt save flash drive intalls are handy for some tasks.. but for long term ussage.. they can have issues.
<konsumer> try the Texas or Phoenix mirrors
<TaQ> konsumer, that's why I changed to archive.ubuntu.com for testing :-)
<TaQ> ok
<urlin2u> ubuntu, a full install to a thumb is fine the older thumbs had write limitations.
<ubuntu> i want a normal full install on a flash drive
<ubuntu> s i can use the flash drive on other computers
<ubuntu> as a linux dostro
<konsumer> i use those for my 2Gbit line, when selling another vpn
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<konsumer> installs in minutes
<konsumer> gtg, bbl, peace
<urlin2u> ubuntu, boot the live cd point the install at the thumb and the grub location, use the other=custom install at the where do you want it gui
<TaQ> let me see ...
<ubuntu> so when it asks me were to install i choose other
<ubuntu> and look for the usb drive
<Colby_> CD just has blinking underscore cursor. wht am i supposed to see?
<urlin2u> ubuntu, yeah then in the dropdown for grub make sure it is the thumb, and click the thumb partition choose ext4, format and mount /
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  basically..  last few times here.. it defaulted to the usb,.., if you want to be really 'safe' remove all other hd's from the system. :)  so you just have the flash drive plugged in.
<TaQ> ouch, ftp.texas.edu is blazing fast!
<urlin2u> TaQ, everythings big in TEXAS. ;)
<TaQ> urlin2u, ;-)
<Colby_> dr_willis: any suggestions for CD that doesn't boot or WUBI installer hangs?
<TaQ> thanks dudes, will update my laptop and wait for the desktop ... is there any way to change the server when installing?
<urlin2u> Colby_, you trying the f12 option at boot at trying the cd, or another key prompt for the boot from menu outside of the bios
<dr_willis> Colby_,  install from flash drive.   I wouldent touch wubi at all.. all else fails..  run ubuntu in virtualbox..
<aof> quit
<iceroot> what is the difference between "foo" and "[foo]" in top (if using "c" to see full command-path)
<Colby_> when CD is in the drive, it doesn't ask where to boot from. It just boots
<dr_willis> Colby_,  use your bios settings/f keys to tell it to boot the cd.. OR you burnt the cd wrong...
<urlin2u> Colby_, try powering on and hitting the f12 key.
<dr_willis> Colby_,  how did you burn the cd?
<mayko> I am having a hellacious time trying to get a microphone to work in xubuntu; the mic doesn't even show up in any of the mixer programs. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> mayko: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Sterist> how do i remove software left over from Wine?
<Sterist> uninstalling wine did not get rid of it
<dr_willis> Sterist,  of course not.. its in the users home directory.
<mayko> ActionParsnip: all one line?
<urlin2u> mayko, have you tried looking on the web with the mic make and ubuntu?
<urlin2u> or xubuntu
<dr_willis> Sterist,  check the .wine dir and the .config dir for the apps and icons and files.
<th0r> Sterist: it will all be on the c drive, in ~/.wine
<Sterist> will it be safe to just delete the entire folder? if wine has already been uninstalled
<Sterist> i tried removing the software thru wine n after reboot it's all still there
<dr_willis> Sterist,  yes.. that may not get all the menu icons.. they are in some other dir i recall
<urlin2u> mayko, mike make-model
<Colby_> F12 boot worked dr_willis. so far...shows ubuntu loading screen with ubuntu name and cycling dots
<urlin2u> =model*
<aj00200> Are there plans to get Firefox 6 into natty soon or should I install a PPA?
<dr_willis> !ff6
<urlin2u> aj00200, pa probably.
<urlin2u> ppa
<dr_willis> no new factoid yet. :)
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<aj00200> ok, thanks
<Gunz4MiPPle> aj00200: i read today it will be in the repos later tonight
<rww> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<rww> ah.
<mayko> urlin2u: yes I have been cruising the intarnets, have found nothing useful thusfar. Mike is a Creative HS600 headset
<aj00200> Gunz4MiPPle: oh, thanks cool. I can wait that long.
<Sterist> dr_willis how do i get rid of the icons?
<dr_willis> ill stick to chrome for now. :)
<dr_willis> Sterist,  they are in some directory in your home dir...
<Gunz4MiPPle> aj00200: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/firefox-6-officially-released/
<Tech_Support> how do I get both graphics cards enabled on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> menu customization seems to be in .config/menus here
<mayko> ActionParsnip: I think this is what you want? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=78131f665ca261bf8730fc24e342a8a469f0d6f6
<Sterist> dr_willis would removing them remove the entries into Other?
<dr_willis> nice how most settings are gettting moved to .config   cleans up your home.
<dr_willis> Sterist,  pay attention to what you remove.. when in doubt.. move them somewhere so you canb move them back
<aj00200> Gunz4MiPPle: ok, thanks for the info.
<GOMI> if i connect a "second" monitor my ubuntu doesnt start at all ?? how is that possible , i want to do a dual screen
<Tech_Support> does it connect to the same graphics card?
<aaas> I don't have a taskbar (ubuntu classic 11.04, no effects) when i boot in with nomachine (does work with vnc, normal login), is there a way to force load the taskbar?
#ubuntu 2011-08-17
<Tech_Support> GOMI do they both connect to one graphics card or two seperate ones?
<dr_willis> GOMI,  dosent boot.. or boots but you just dont see a display?   what video card., laptop? desktop?  tried sshing in to see what messages are there?
<Xenophon> Trying to increase the resolution of tty sessions. I'm not finding anything useful... Any ideas?
<GOMI> Tech_Support, one card but difffernt connectors one on vga other on dvi
<culler> messed up my sound, now alsa doesn't even run even after i reinstall it, aplay -l says no soundcards found as well, anyone have any suggestions?
<triplc> hi all
<GOMI> dr_willis, yes boot but no display , its a desktop with nvidia 8500gt card , one connected on vga other with dvi
<Gunz4MiPPle> mayko: is that usb headset?
<Tech_Support> I have a similar problem except mine is where I have four screens on two graphics cards, and no I don't do that crossfire b***s***
<dr_willis> GOMI,  You do have the nvidia drivers installed?
<mayko> Gunz4MiPPle: no; it is an audio jack
<GOMI> dr_willis, yes ubuntu is working fine now for a couple of months , i just wanted to put an extra screen
<Colby_> booting from CD: I see ubuntu name with 5 dots cycling red to white...it's been doing this for a few minutes. How long is it supposed to take?
<triplc> how to fix "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported"" of nautilus ? i am using ubuntu 10.04. I can see that ~/.local/share/Trash/files exists
<coz_> Colby_,  not that long
<coz_> Colby_,  reboot and test again
<Colby_> coz_: k. thanks
<dr_willis> GOMI,  id ssh in, check the x logs. odd that its not even showing grub, or the bios/post display?    try toying with the nvidia-xconfig tool and restart the x server to see if you can get it going.
<Tech_Support> try disconnecting the screen and then boot ubuntu and then reconnect it while it's running and configure it from there
<dr_willis> GOMI,  is this a laptop?
<Tech_Support> IDK
<Tech_Support> dr willis is getting somewhere
<dr_willis> if laptop - toy with the fn keys to toggle the monitors..
<dr_willis> seen some default to  the wrong one/not configured monitors in the past.
<GOMI> dr_willis,  no a dekstop. but ill check that what you said but do i need to use twinview program or something ?
<coz_> GOMI, if you want dual monitors  yes twinview is the way to go
<dr_willis> twinview is a nvidia setting.. not a program.  nvidia-settings is the X gui tool , nvidia-xconfig is the non-x gui tool.. (go figure that one out)
<coz_> dr_willis,  sorry for butting in
<Colby_> coz_: I rebooted and got list of options: I chose "try without installing". Now I have blinking underscore cursor in upper left.
<Tech_Support> I use ati graphics cards and that problem seems to sort itself out fine
<xcoder> how to open another SSH session from an opened one
<coz_> Colby_,  oh , you are booting with live cd ...yes?
<GOMI> coz_, ok
<Colby_> yes
<xcoder> without having to go through the connection.... entirely
<dr_willis> GOMI,  somthing like --> sudo nvidia-xconfig --enable-all-gpus
<Tech_Support> except for the fact that the other graphics card isn't enabled
<dr_willis> then restart the X servers/gdm
<coz_> Colby_,  ah ok,, mmm... did you check the md5sum for the iso before burning it?
<mrgenixus> I want to do something crazy -- don't bother telling me it's crazy, I'd like to get the absolute minimum ubuntu in a zip file; can anyone assist?
<dr_willis>  absolute minimum ubuntu - is vague....
<Gunz4MiPPle> anyone else have suspend problems
<Colby_> coz_ I'll DL again and reburn it
<GOMI> dr_willis, thnx ill check that
<coz_> GOMI,   if you want to enable twinview dynaimically,, simply open nvidia-settings, X Server Display Configuration
<coz_> Colby_,  let me get the hashes for you hold on
<Gunz4MiPPle> half the time suspend works and i get a blinking power light, which is good, and half the time it just turns off the screen, and wont ever return till i hard reboot
<dr_willis> GOMI,  in theory - you can attatch a monitor after the system boots. then run the nvidia-settings tool  but ive had that not work with some pcs
<coz_> Colby_,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<coz_> Colby_,  there is also the mini iso 19 megs  and is net install
<lion42> Gunz4MiPPle, what kind of computer do you have, and what version of ubuntu? that's a known issue with several laptops, AFAIK.
<coz_> !mini | Colby_
<ubottu> Colby_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rww> dr_willis: !fx6 now exists
<Gunz4MiPPle> lion42: its natty, and the its an HP dv9429US
<Gunz4MiPPle> and i will warn the world not to purchase one
<dr_willis> !ff6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<lion42> Gunz4MiPPle, http://www.jordanpeterson.me/node/235
<dr_willis> rww,  and theres much rejoiceing by those who have not switched to chrome. :)
<axisys> is there a tool to find out some details about my encrypted home dir? like what algorithm and stuff.. newbie
<Gunz4MiPPle> lion42: thats for ATI, but thanks for looking :)
<Gunz4MiPPle> will evernote work on this new FF maybe
<lion42> Gunz4MiPPle, sorry. If you try searching further you may find a similar solution.
<Gunz4MiPPle> lion42: yeah, it could be the graphics driver, or maybe another driver that burps on unloading
<Xenophon> Is it possible to make xorg detet tty resolutions?
<Gunz4MiPPle> i do recall  fooling around with the suspend before and after files
<Gunz4MiPPle> maybe i broke something
<urlin2u> Gunz4MiPPle, if not you can try the add on nightly tester tools
<kingofswords> hi i have pulseaudio and its stopping audio in wine
<Gunz4MiPPle> urlin2u: it will run, it just wont do anything anymore
<Gunz4MiPPle> so i been using springpad, which is much purtier
<urlin2u> Gunz4MiPPle, talking about evernote
<Gunz4MiPPle> yeah
<Gunz4MiPPle> afk im going mobile
<coz_> dr_willis,  hey guys,, again apologies for butting, i just logged on and starting typing :(
<coz_> butting in rather
<Colby_> coz_ mini seems to be loading okay. asked a bunch of questions, not downloading files. Can I run this without installing it on a hard drive?
<Colby_> *NOW downloading files
<coz_> Colby_,  no this is not a live cd
<Colby_> oh
<coz_> Colby_,  this is an install cd,,  are you concerned about the install
<Colby_> i was trying to run without installing actuall
<coz_> Colby_,  ooooo,, sorry then,,  I was thinking you couldnt install because the live cd wouldnt allow it
<Tech_Support> can someone help me try and figure out how to enable both ati graphics cards without the screen going black when I reeboot?
<Colby_> coz_ can it dual boot or do i need to find a hard drive?
<mayko> anyone have advice re: microphones?
<coz_> Colby_,  it can dual boot yes,,
<FriGiN> been having grub problems, ubuntu 11.04 and windows 7. Grub was saying error: cannot get C/H/S values and error device not found *string of numbers/letters identifying my hdd im sure*
<ActionParsnip> mayko: let me review the link
<coz_> Colby_,  it should have  given you options for that
<Colby_> coz_ k. that'll work
<urlin2u> colby is this what you want.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<ubuntu> hi im now on my ubuntu usb live how can i install it in to my usb and not make it live any mre
<ActionParsnip> mayko: use the maverick command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<coz_> Colby_, phew :)  I was thinking you were going to be the one to condemn my support techiques :)
<urlin2u> Colby_, is this what you want.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<Colby_> coz_ it hasn't asked for that yet. "detecting hardware" atm
<ActionParsnip> mayko: it should update your Alsa and may help
<coz_> Colby_,  ok  eventually you will get a list of things you can install,,, arrow keys scroll and the "Space" bar will tick the box,, I suggest only ubuntu-desktop for now
<mayko> I'll try it, thanks :)
<DasEi> ubuntu:check sudo fdisk -l for /dev of usb , install to there and be carefull when it comes to grub-install so you don't put grub on your internal, first hd
<Colby_> coz_ it wants to repartition the drive. I don't mind booting from CD. It's just for testing
<ubuntu> is there an insructions to follow ?
<ubuntu> step by step
<ubuntu> so i dont stuff up
<coz_> Colby_,  yeah that is the part where you can dual boot. however if you dont want that quit now and re download the live cd and makde sure you check the md5sum for the iso first
<coz_> Colby_,  i you dont know how to check that , let me know
<coz_> Colby_,  there should be a free  md5sum check for windows if that is the OS you are working on
<Colby_> coz_ yeah. I think I'll do that. repartitioning the drive sounds more involved than I wanted for a test
<coz_> Colby_,  actually it does it pretty simply  but yeah , if you arent sure stop now
<ubuntu> i think i found it
<Colby_> coz_ I'll reDL and reburn the disc
<ubuntu> 1 sec
<ubuntu> let me read it
<coz_> Colby_,  cool
<Colby_> coz_ thanks for the info
<coz_> Colby_,  check the md5sum before burning the iso however,, and no problem that's why we are all here ...
<ActionParsnip> Colby_: using torrents adds extra checks so will help get a good image
<coz_> ^^^
<FriGiN> having trouble with grub, how do i go back to window7 loader with ubuntu listed?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: in ubuntu run: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: do you see the windows OS listed?
<FriGiN> gub gives me an error and doesnt load anything
<ubuntu> i want it on drive  /dev/sdb
<ubuntu> how can i do that ?
<FriGiN> grub my fault.. gives me the error: cannot get C/H/S values error
<urlin2u> FriGiN, do you have multiple HD's
<dr_willis> FriGiN,  is this a very old system?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<ubuntu> ty
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: just use /dev/sdb in the guide
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip:  :)
<escott> FriGiN, how large is this drive?
<znh> Ubuntu LTS 10.04 user here experiencing locks ups during Firefox (with flash) usage
<znh> the system becomes unresponsive and requires a hard reboot in order to continue functionality
<Vanillalite> Hey can you easily edit PDFs using Libre Office now?
<urlin2u> znh, what sre your cpu and memory specs?
<Sebo> Hi, I am writing /etc/init/*.conf file for the job that is supposed to run VBox VM. I'm almost done but I have a problem causing that the job can not be stoped.
<znh> urlin2u: E6600/2GB
<Sebo> it always respawns after calling # stop JOB
 * Bsims rants I want to listen to the bbc world service and their browser won't let me I want to pay for it as I am in america... any ideas?
<urlin2u> znh, try adding the FF adon flash aid.
<urlin2u> addon
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<ubuntu> i get this
<ubuntu> y ?
<escott> ubuntu, sounds like grub is missing some modules but you shouldn't need the aufs component anyways
<ubuntu> how do i fix it
<dr_willis> Bsims,  i get the bbc news from many usa stations web sites..  or the google chrome webapplet
<ubuntu> all im trying to do is turn my live usb in to a normal distro
<escott> ubuntu, are you running a stock kernel?
<ubuntu> everything is stock
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i just downloaded ubuntu  and make a live usb
<ubuntu> i want 2 turn the live usb in the a normal distro
<escott> ubuntu, ok then yes you would need aufs. im not sure this would work. what exactly do you want to do
<The_Rufus> Hey there, is there anyone here willing to help me install Ubuntu Server 11 on a flash drive, with a 10Tb RAID5 array as my "home" directory? I'll need to know how to get the drivers installed
<escott> The_Rufus, is your raid controller supported by dmraid
<ubuntu> i was sent here http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do you have another USB drive you can use? It's difficult (though not impossible) to install to the same drive you're booted from.
<ga_pro1988> i set backtrack 4 but why it don't sounds????
<ubuntu> and this didnt help me
<Sebo> I defined 3 proceses for that job: pre-start, main & pre-stop . At pre-stop I send the 'close' signal to the main process that tels it to seve its state and quit. I expected that eyrlier finish of the main (while pre-stop is running) would not cause main to be respawned. Hovever it do.
<Seq> Is there any way to use ufw (or iptables directly) to only allow outgoing traffic that passes through a specific gateway? I want to disable most internet activity if I'm not connected to my VPN
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | ga_pro1988
<ubottu> ga_pro1988: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> ga_pro1988: backtrack isn't supported here in any way
<The_Rufus> Highpoint RocketRaid 2320
<bazhang> ga_pro1988, join the backtrack channel for that
<ubuntu> yes i have another usb
<The_Rufus> Installing from a CD onto a 4Gb USB flash drive
<ubuntu> but does that mean ill need bth usb stick now to make linux run ?
<Sebo> How can I make this process not to respawn after being stopped.
<ubuntu> i dont have it on cd
<The_Rufus> then add the RAID later and relocate the /home directory
<Sebo> How can I make this process not to respawn after being called to stop?
<storrgie> Anyone have an AMD Firepro M8900????
<ubuntu> hm i think i understand wat going on
<escott> The_Rufus, sounds about right.
<urlin2u> The_Rufus, drive to small.
<ubuntu> i cant install this partition on the usb necuase im using it as a live distro at the moment
<kaushal> Hi
<ubuntu> i think thats wats going on
<ubuntu> lol
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: its just a mobility radeon, what is your issue?
<The_Rufus> 4Gb for server?
<The_Rufus> really?
<kaushal> Any free file upload service to share debug log files ?
<dozen> hi
<The_Rufus> I'd like to move /var to the RAID array too
<urlin2u> The_Rufus, server I didn't catch that, sorrty
<znh> kaushal: yes such services are known as pastebin and such
<urlin2u> sorry
<Seq> The_Rufus: 4GB will be fine for a root filesystem
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, just installed 11.04 x64 on my new M6600, it is just awful, screen tearing, slow beyond my understanding
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: sure, the OS will be tiny and leave more space for stuff. A home router will need less than 4Gb easily
<kaushal> znh: i am looking out for uploading
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, Its on a 256G SSD also
<The_Rufus> the idea is the flash drive will be for the OS, all other files go to the RAID5
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: did you install the Ati driver?
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, flgrx? yes
<znh> kaushal: in that cause any file upload would suite right?
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: have you tried in the Ubuntu classic session?
<kaushal> yes
<ubuntu> ok so in oder for the usb for work porable ill have to install ubuntu from a Cd to usb
<ubuntu> then i can use it like a normal distro
<The_Rufus> to put it in context, I've been trying to get my server working for the past 8 months
<kaushal> znh: do you have information offhand
<The_Rufus> nobody can help me
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I have not
<The_Rufus> i just bought the RR2320 to make it easier
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I want Unity or Gnome-Shell
<Vanillalite> what's an easy way to edit pdfs with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: worth a try, could be a compiz issue
<znh> kaushal: well you need to be more specific
<Daghdha> Hi. I just logged onto my ubuntu machine. Remote. And found that all Terminal windows i had open where filled with grey. When i tried to open 2 new ones they also became grey. When i CLOSED one of them i was asked 'Force quit' and when i did.. they were all gone!
<kaushal> znh: http://www.filefactory.com/
<escott> ubuntu, can you back up a bit, and describe what you want to do. you probably want to be using usb-creator-gtk
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit | Vanillalite
<Daghdha> What makes terminals be dead like that?
<ubottu> Vanillalite: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (natty), package size 1957 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<znh> kaushal: what about it
<ubuntu> i tryed that
<ubuntu> didnt work
<dr_willis> grey = compiz fadeing out the window - to show its 'hung/not responding'
<ubuntu> i think i need 2 udb sticks
<ubuntu> usb*
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I did run glxgears in radeon and flgrx, with radeon I got 30fps, with flgrx I got 60fps
<dr_willis> Daghdha,  so basically they crashed...  and compiz made them look all faded.
<ubuntu> 1 with the live distro and the other one to install it in
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: glxgears is a poor test of performance
<Sebo> Can you tell me how to make /etc/init/*.conf auto respawning job not to respawn if the main process ended while pre-stop is running?
<Daghdha> dr_willis: But all of them, they seem to rely all on 1 underlying process
<escott> ubuntu, you cannot use usb-creator-gtk on the same usb you just booted. so yes you need two
<Daghdha> dr_willis: How can i make it so they have seperate processes e.g.?
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I get ~4000 fps on my M4400 with an nvidia card
<dr_willis> Daghdha,  i always run several differnt terminal apps.... :)
<dr_willis> terminator, gnome-shell,  xfterm....
<dr_willis> depends on what im doing in them
<ubuntu> escott yea i no my problem now thanks :)
<ubuntu> i no wat i need to fix it
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: are there any bugs reported?
<The_Rufus> can anyone explain what LVM is in relation to hard drive partition options on install?
<ubuntu> now just gata find my self another stick
<Daghdha> never happened before.. fingers crossed it's not some update
<dr_willis> bbl.
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I couldnt find any, I did a lot of searching prior to purchasing this machine (its expensive)
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I really wanted to be able to use 2-3 external monitors, thats why I bought AMD card
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: is it any better with the open driver?
<znh> The_Rufus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, radeon? it was better, but was still wonky
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: ive very little experience with ATi, I always always buy nvidia
<escott> The_Rufus, software managed partitions, usually placed on top of a software raid partition. allows you to resize and clone partitions without modifying underlying raid or partition tables
<coz_> The_Rufus,    http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<html> thats why  im guess you go with a  openGL
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, I was hoping to find someone around here who does ATI related stuff, I have also always bought Nvidia
<The_Rufus> is there any advantage in using LVM for my os file system? realisticly
<The_Rufus> ?
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, do you know if there is an IRC channel some place?
<coz_> The_Rufus,   also here    http://sinix.org/blog/?p=75
<rick_bug> anyone play the game   Hacker Evolution Duality on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: maybe others can help, not sure. possibly #xorg
<escott> The_Rufus, if you don't know how big your partitions need to be it gives you flexibility. 1 lvm partition and the volumes inside to your current data usage and then expand as needed
<znh> The_Rufus: It won't make things magically faster. It all depends on your usage
<storrgie> ActionParsnip, the fedora installer looks pretty good, going to try it out real quick. There is a driver supplied by dell for RHEL
<The_Rufus> well, the flash drive will just house the OS, no log files or home files or anything really
<The_Rufus> i guess there is no advantage
<ActionParsnip> storrgie: worth a shot
<escott> The_Rufus, you wouldn't use it on the flash, only the 10TB raid
<The_Rufus> escott: thanks
<znh> The_Rufus: I'd suggest ext2
<ActionParsnip> +1 for ext2
<html> thats why  im guess you go with a  openGL  storrgie,
<The_Rufus> ext2? but what about 3 and 4, aren't they better?
<storrgie> html, whaat?
<rick_bug> anyone play the game   Hacker Evolution Duality on ubuntu
<coz_> rick_bug, i have not . sorry
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: I'd also recommend you take the server down accasionally and make an image of the server drive, makes resetting up a new server easier (or for when the USB finally gives out)
<Orwell> Didn't you just ask that =P
<Hegel> what does it as game?
<WallyJ2K> @dr_willis - I tried to create the xorg.conf like you said. When I opened the file after reboot, it was blank
<znh> The_Rufus: well they have more features. you can however store more with ext2 because it doesn't have a journal
<coz_> WallyJ2K,   nvidia?
<ubuntu> brb gana install ubuntu on another usb drive so have it on my other usb
<WallyJ2K> no, ATI Radeon Mobility U1
<The_Rufus> znh: thanks for the explain :)
<Jordan_U> rick_bug: Rather than asking if anyone plays the game why don't you ask your actual support question? (If you don't have a support question, then this is the wrong channel, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic).
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: ext3 and ext4 have journals which get written to a lot, this wears the USb out faster. I believe there are some tweaks for ext4 to be kinder to flash based storage but no Ext3 and Ext4 are not outright better
<coz_> WallyJ2K,  ah ok,,
<The_Rufus> ok, installing the base system now
<The_Rufus> time for coffee
<escott> The_Rufus, everyone is giving you recommendations for the flash, i think most would recommend ext4 for the data partitions
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: The_Rufus: You can use ext4 without a journal (ext3 is simply ext2 + journaling ).
<html> storrgie,  http://www.opengl.org/
<WallyJ2K> Trying to set my external VGA settings, but 11.04 starts with no xorg.conf
<rick_bug> thanks
<Vanillalite> Thanks for the pdf help btw! Life saver for my GF doing her school work!
<WCwarrior> anyone please: looking for ati radeon hd 3650 driver for ubuntu 11.04 ... please somebody...
<coz_> WCwarrior,   sorry,, I have abasolutely no experience with ati cards,, I am sure someone here does or if not...try the #radeon channel
<Haematoma>  !pdfedit | coz_
<escott> WCwarrior, is it not in jockey-gtk?
<Haematoma> !info
<WCwarrior> coz: thanks...
<Haematoma> !pdfedit
<bazhang> Haematoma, /msg ubottu
<WCwarrior> escott: i'm literate but just learning linux for first time. Jockey-gtk?
<Zoidfarb> Does anyone know what the minimal packages I need to install to run a .jar package are? I don't have a lot of hard drive space.
<owen1> what is the name of the wireless application in gnome. i want to run awesome instead of gnome, but still enjoy wireless connection...
<coz_> WCwarrior,  yes you can open jockey-gtk via terminal by typing  jockey-gtk
<WCwarrior> escott: is what you're speaking of a patricular pkg within ubuntu?
<escott> WCwarrior, ie proprietary drivers. open a terminal and type jockey-gtk
<Zoidfarb> owne1: you mean NetworkManager ?
<html> storrgie,   so what are you trying to do?
<owen1> Zoidfarb: not sure. can i run it?
<WCwarrior> coz: okay...trying now. will you be on for a minute?
<owen1> Zoidfarb: from the terminal?
<owen1> Zoidfarb: i tried installing wicd but i can't connect to the internet from some reason.
<rick_bug> oh.i'm sorry ,maybe i should ask the question in other way ?how to install source code ?for instance,the suffix tar.gz
<urlin2u> owen1, try logging out wicd can be tempermental.
<WallyJ2K> how can I shut down X to run a command to resonf?et my xorg.c
<WallyJ2K> *reset my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> rick_bug: what is the full filename and we can give the command
<owen1> urlin2u: what is tempermental? not a native speaker. sorry
<escott> WallyJ2K, service gdm stop; (and then later service gdm start)
<urlin2u> owen1, a problem at first install you want the daemon running.
<ActionParsnip> WallyJ2K: just rename the xorg.conf file and reboot, it will put the settings back in to udev and will be the same as when you first installed
<owen1> urlin2u: i am not following you. what do you want me to try?
<urlin2u> owen1, logout of the desktop then log back in.
<owen1> urlin2u: i have internet with gnome. but not with awesome+wicd. logout of gnome and lunch awesome?
<Zoidfarb> ownen1: I've always had good luck with wicd. If you launch if from the command line, do you get any error messages when you try to connect?
<Zoidfarb> *owen1
<urlin2u> owen1, ?
<WCwarrior> coz: i don't have the card installed yet and have tried but when i boot up...i have zero picture
<owen1> Zoidfarb: i'll try it and come back here. i use wicd-cursor btw
<html> Zoidfarb,  i do , but i use the gui,  it kicks me alot
<WCwarrior> coz: so i have my old card in. being new to this, i was assuming that i could install the driver then switch the cards.
<escott> WCwarrior, that would make it harder for you. i would boot to terminal and then use jockey-text
<coz_> WCwarrior,  well as I said I dont know much about  ati,, however,, because of that I dont know if one driver is good for a different card,, i believe some cards require fglrx and other the open source
<ActionParsnip> WCwarrior: what video card?
<WCwarrior> escott: please educate me on this process to do so cause when i have the card in and boot, i don't get a boot screen...just a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> WCwarrior: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<Zoidfarb> owen1, html: using the GUI is fine/the correct way to use WICD, I just meant starting it from a terminal for debugging purposes--you might see errors in the terminal
<WCwarrior> ActionParsnip: it's ATI Radeon HD 3650
<Marot77> Canal for spain please.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rick_bug> ActionParsnip:so sorry,the file  is  a game , and in the folder no illustration,i don't how to do, and i research a lot on the net,but........
<escott> WCwarrior, if you are going from an older ati to a newer ati its possible that there is an old config laying around. you might uninstall fglrx and go back to radeonhd and then switch to the newer card
<ActionParsnip> rick_bug: what is the filename?
<rick_bug> Hacker Evolution Duality
<urlin2u> WCwarrior, the xswat ppa probably will work.
<WCwarrior> escott: trying to comprehend...again, i'm new to linux/ ubuntu 11.04
<rick_bug> there is a game
<WCwarrior> escott: how do i go about of uninstalling fglrx?
<escott> WCwarrior, we need a bit more info about the specifics. (a) what card do you currently have in there (b) did you install proprietary drivers for that card (c) what do you see on boot with the new card
<WCwarrior> escott: i'm sure that was a very dumb question...but again, learning here.
<WCwarrior> escott: give me a sec and i'll provide the details.
<The_Rufus> hahaha 30% of people surveyed in the UK believe time travel is possible right now
<The_Rufus> random fact...
<bazhang> !ot | The_Rufus
<ubottu> The_Rufus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<The_Rufus> yea yea, i know :) just wanted a quick laugh to say thankyou for the help so far ;)
<photon> The_Rufus: more than that believe in an invisible sky daddy. I think the time travel believe is more acceptable.
<dv310p3r> I'm using ushare to serve movies to my xbox 360. I was wondering if anyone knows why I can't serve files to 2 xbox 360's at the same time
<photon> belief*
<jukebox-zero> Hello, this could be a silly question. I'm compiling the latest SVN build of tovid on an Ubuntu dist. as part of an effort to update all things dealing with media playback/encoding. Is there a way to use something like checkinstall or auto-apt to build a deb package of the SVN snapshot or is the ./setup.py the only method? The ./setup.py works great and this version of tovid works splendidly, the onl
<jukebox-zero>  y adjustment is learning to type tovid id * rather than idvid *. But I would like the package management to recognize it as installed in case there are any dependency issues with something else I install down the road. Any suggestions?
<dv310p3r> The ushare channel isn't being manned.
<Zoidfarb> Anyone know how to compile/run a .jar file on Ubuntu?
<qin> Zoidfarb: java -jar file.jar ?
<DasEi> jukebox-zero: deselect or aptitude hold
<coz_> Zoidfarb,  if you right click the file and open with sun java web start if sun java is installed or yes what qin   mentioned
<The_Rufus> has anyone ever had any joy getting a Huawei E220 USB 3G internet stick working on linux?
<Gasseus> umm... I accidently ran chmod 0777 * -R as root in the root directory... is there a script that allows me to revert to the proper permissions, or at least a list of what those are?
<escott> Gasseus, just reinstall
<Zoidfarb> qin, I get an error, "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from Runner.jar"
<Gasseus> escott Really? That your answer to everything?
<qin> Gasseus: Back up own data and reinstall, going be faster
<owen1> Zoidfarb: i don't see errors. it just refuse to connect
<Gasseus> qin no it isn't, you don't know how much data I have
<owen1> Zoidfarb: (i am now with a wire)
<merlot> Gasseus: honestly man, I would reinstall too
<qin> Gasseus: Do you have separate /home partition?
<Zoidfarb> qin, does it require Sun java? I think I just installed java-default from synaptic
<jukebox-zero> DasEi: Thanks. But the issue is (and sorry, I copy pasted and didn't make this clear) the install script included with source is python, so it doesn't register with apt-get or aptitude as being installed though it is. I would like to know if I could recompile and use make - sudo checkinstall to build a dep, rather than using their .py install script. I am not a programmer and I suspect their code is probably entirely diffe
<jukebox-zero> rent than source that uses make - check install if they included a .py installer. But I don't know for sure and wondered if any one feels that indicated that make etc wouldn't work?
<owen1> Zoidfarb: i am ok to use the gnome app.
<DasEi> Gasseus: you can make a second install and write a script, as this hahppens here and then
<Gasseus> qin no
<WallyJ2K> @ActionParsnip - This is 11.04. It doesn't naturally want to use the xorg.conf
<qin> Zoidfarb: Not sure, not really java person here.
<Zoidfarb> qin, me either...
<DasEi> jukebox-zero: that will be possible, but I'm not in packaging now, so need to ask again
<mayko> still no go re: microphone :(
<WCwarrior> escott: present card is a PNY GeForce 8200 and the driver's shown/ options are, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173" (This driver is not activated.) and NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended} This driver is activated but not currently in use.  And, I'm wanting to install ATI Radeon HD3650
<DasEi> jukebox-zero: http://tinyurl.com/4kqepb
<jukebox-zero> DasEi: Thanks.
<message144> Hi, does anybody know which packages provides the "ed" command?
<message144> Or even better, how I could find this information myself?
<dr3mro> hi plz how to change dpi in x server ubuntu for whole screen not just font ???
<Zoidfarb> message144, it sounds like apt-file might help: http://efreedom.com/Question/1-4471327/Ubuntu-Equivalent-Yums-WhatProvides
<escott> WCwarrior, ok. then i would recommend that you disable the nvidia drivers, and rename/move your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and reboot so that you are booting with xorgs drivers
<message144> Zoidfarb, thanks
<WCwarrior> escott: okay. my options are to "remove". would that be correct?
<jjb123> Hey everyone! I was just wondering what the best command line merge utility is?
<jjb123> (for version control)
<Zoidfarb> message144, for possible future Linux knowledge, the RedHat package system has a really nice "whatprovides" option that will tell you where a file came from
<qin> message144: dpkg -l ed
<escott> message144, apt-file search ed
<escott> !info ed | message144
<ubottu> message144: ed (source: ed): The classic UNIX line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 1.5-1 (natty), package size 54 kB, installed size 144 kB
<tazthaspaz> hey i wish to write a shell script that will scroll through the FMLS that people post on www.fmylife.com and it will automatically show new posts and put them into the shell any one know how to do it?
<DasEi> message144: apt-cache show ed | grep ed
<message144> wow, thanks for all the suggestions
<ozzzy> so what is eth0:avahi and why won't a machine connect
<DasEi> message144: np, ed ;)
<fr0sted> hi, im having trouble installing my wifi adaptor with ubuntu, can someone help ?
<escott> !paste | WCwarrior people won't accept DCC
<ubottu> WCwarrior people won't accept DCC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fr0sted> its a siemensgigaset 54
<escott> !best | jjb123, but i use vimdiff
<ubottu> jjb123, but i use vimdiff: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WCwarrior> escott: ok
<tazthaspaz> hey i wish to write a shell script that will scroll through the FMLS that people post on www.fmylife.com and it will automatically show new posts and put them into the shell any one know how to do it?
<escott> WCwarrior, and yes removing the nvidia drivers would disable them
<html> duh!
<Haematoma> Is there anyway I can get EXAILE to display track change info on the right ubuntu status bar instead of its custom OSD?
<tazthaspaz> hey i wish to write a shell script that will scroll through the FMLS that people post on www.fmylife.com and it will automatically show new posts and put them into the shell any one know how to do it?
<merlot> did anyone else buy a monitor thats too big? :/
<lion42> ..too...big?
<WCwarrior> escott: okay. then for the part about rename/move your /etc/x11/Xorg.conf ??
<Haematoma> tazthaspaz, you might be able to write a script using RSS?
<qin> tazthaspaz: In differend words, you want to wget/curl main page, strip it out of tags, and post only latest post, right?
<WCwarrior> escott: i'm sorry for the paint by the numbers for me.
<tazthaspaz> ummm thanks Haematoma but im new and idk wat RSS is
<Haematoma> tazthaspaz, there is a specific command which generates sysmessages
<merlot> lion42: its like I have to look left to right too much
<lion42> Pull it back further away from you?
<escott> WCwarrior, nvidia uses Xorg.conf what would not be compatible with ati. you should see it if you ls /etc/X11, and then mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /root
<rcmaehl> How do I install java for chromium?
<escott> WCwarrior, rather sudo mv ...
<Haematoma> tazthaspaz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS
<merlot> lion42: lol, then I can't read the text
<rcmaehl> All they have is an .rpm
<DasEi> !java | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<escott> !rpm | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lion42> merlot, increase the font size...
<tazthaspaz> thanks ill look into this HAVE A NICE DAY :)
<merlot> lion42: excellent suggestion
<DasEi> rcmaehl: don't go alien, see above link
<Jim455R> what is LOOOVE
<merlot> still, I went overkill buying this monitor, I should have gone with the 19" model
<Jim455R> merlot which monitior
<DasEi> rcmaehl: you get it with sun java from the partner repo, clear on that ?
<WCwarrior> escott: again, my apologies...is this information listed easily somewhere within the sytem folder or is there like a cmd in terminal to find this out, etc.?
<rcmaehl> DasEi: yep
<DasEi> nice
<merlot> Jim455R: God is Love :)
<owen1> how to run the gnome's network managar without using gnome? i try running NetworkManager from the terminal but it tells me it's already running.
<html> merlot,  yes its called  a biigggg tv
<WallyJ2K> need help changing refresh rate for output to TV
<intrader> Anyone, elinks text terminal connects properly to network printer hosted by cups on a mac. The elinks program is able to do administrative tasks as well as print a test page. However, the 'Applications->System->Printing applet is not able to locate the printer and connect.
<urlin2u> merlot, sp is a good pet. ;-)
<urlin2u> so
<escott> WCwarrior, find what out? i'm saying in your terminal type ls /etc/X11 there should be something called conf, and you can "sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.nvidia" to back it up and disable it at the same time
<Mike9863> I think that Ubuntu has stopped recognizing the presence of my laptop charger. For some reason my charge icon is always showing now in the Indicator Applet even though before it would only show when my charger was not plugged in. Ubuntu is also setting my display dim even while it's plugged in, even though in Power Management PReferences it is set to only do this while on battery power.
<qin> owen1: nm-cli
<owen1> qin: thanks
<merlot> Jim455R: Samsung something, bought it a few years ago. 22" I think
<Jim455R> very good brand
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: you can lookup modelines in /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log, and there is a tool cvt out, sadly not in repos
<urlin2u> Mike9863, what does the battery icon say when you hover over t with your cursor?
<urlin2u> it
<merlot> yeah I still like, except for being too big, need a fast graphics card to see games in its native resolution. Anyhow I keep going offtopic, should be talking about ubuntu. mmm ubuntu...
<urlin2u> Mike9863, actuall a right click on it.
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: can you give exact model of screen ?
<Mike9863> urlin2u: When I click it it says "Laptop battery: estimating..." I am pretty sure that it used to give a correct read out before. I haven't made any changes so I'm not sure why this would happen.
<urlin2u> Mike9863, is it running like it is using the plugin rather then the battery=time?
<Mike9863> urlin2u: It's running as though it's on battery power even though the charger is plugged in.
<dr3mro> how to make gui elements like icons and windows in ubuntu looks smaller ?
<urlin2u> Mike9863, time wise I mean, have you used it a lot could it now not being fully charged?
<urlin2u> be being
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: could use a higer dpi
<escott> Mike9863, its possible that the battery is not getting back to 100% of what should be possible. you can see if the power supply is sending power by looking at /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/ac/ACPI???/power_supply/AC0/online and for the battery you can look at power levels in /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/battery/..../power_supply/BAT0/energy_now vs energy_full
<dreamy_> all the games im tryng to run are giving the same sort of error
<blopm> I have a new Asus laptop and I wanted to know when the live cd loads why does the screen look so stretched and fuzzy? Any Solutions?
<escott> blopm, it is running in vesa mode, run in a terminal jockey-gtk and install the graphics drivers for your graphics card
<dreamy_> does anyone knows what this means?    DRM version 1.5 too old to support HyperZ, disabling.
<blopm> escott:  I can do this on the cd?
<blopm> escott: its not installed.
<escott> blopm, not on the cd. you could on a usb
<Haematoma> osd-notify has stopped working... ARGHH
<escott> blopm, but even then only if your usb was configured to save data on reboots
<Haematoma> how do fix
<Haematoma> what do
<escott> dreamy_, DRM is the kernel interface for the graphics card. your kernel is evidently too old
<wildgoose> Haematom: What is your native language?
<blopm> escott: if i install it will this gurateed a screen resolution fix to make it clear?
<Haematoma> Spanglish
<Vidalia> Spanglish? are you kidding me?
<urlin2u> Haematoma, lol
<dreamy_> escott, it sarted to happend with the new ubuntu versions .. from 10.04 and up, does it means the card is not getting suported?
<escott> blopm, its not something you want to do with the livecd. if you are concerned that the card may not be supported give us the hardware specs
<Haematoma> ok someone send me pm quickly
<Haematoma> I want to see if OSD-notify is working
<WallyJ2K> @dasei - my TV is a 42inch LG Flatscreen
<escott> dreamy_, don't know ati
<jmcantrell> i thought firefox 6 was supposed to be coming as an update. mine still shows 5
<WallyJ2K> it needs a refresh rate of 59.934. I think my external VGA is only sending at 60
<dreamy_> my kernel is equivelent to ubuntu 10.10 ..:S
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: yo
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: model ?
<Mike9863> urlin2u: It's usually always plugged in. I had it unplugged and in sleep for about one minute, and when I resumed and plugged it in the icon did not go away, and my settings are as though they are on battery power rather than on AC power which is what it should be when it is plugged in, correct?
<Vidalia> WallyJ2K, why.. would we want to know?
<escott> jmcantrell, not the firefox in apt. you get the version that came with your release
<dreamy_> escott, its a m6 ly radeon 7000 rv100
<blopm> escott:  the graphics card is UMA
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: you can get firefox 6 via ppa
<urlin2u> Mike9863, did you see the other post by escott
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: do you know the ppa?
<Vidalia> WallyJ2K, i dont go around blarting that i have a 50" tv..
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: i know it exists, I don't use firefox
<Vidalia> It has nothing to do with your video card, or drivers.
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: use the web, you'll find it
<ActionParsnip> !ff6
<WallyJ2K> @Vidalia - Someone asked
<ubottu> Firefox 6 will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> there we go
<jmcantrell> thanks
<escott> blopm, not sure what UMA is
<WallyJ2K> @Dasei LG Model: 42LD520
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: when somebody states there is a PPA, at least TRY and find it yourself before asking
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: :P
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: the more autonymous you can be, the better
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: i added the ppa, updated, but it doesn't show an upgrade for ff
<kingofswords> if i remve wine will it delete my programs too....i want to reinstall it
<WallyJ2K> @Dasei - might also be a limitation of the fact that I have to run ubuntu in classic mode. Limited choices for video setup
<escott> kingofswords, it won't remove the files in ~/.wine which is probably where your programs are
<skpl> is 500 mb enough for swap?
<kingofswords> ok thx
<escott> skpl, depends. standard recommendation is =RAM, but many people don't use swap
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: you need to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> skpl: Do you want to be able to hybernate?
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: sorry, can't find it in database
<skpl> escott: do they use something else instead?
<ActionParsnip> skpl: if you have 256Mb RAM, yes
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: did that
<Mike9863> escott and urlin2u: It turns out that the battery just wasn't at 100%. Since my laptop is usually always plugged in, I assumed that "On AC Power" just meant that it was plugged in. Thanks for your help.
<skpl> ActionParsnip: i have 512mb
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: ok if you run:  apt-cache policy firefox     do you see the PPA in the output
<urlin2u> jmcantrell, I had to run sudo apt-get install firefox
<escott> skpl, depends on whether or not you need to swap. if you have 16gb of ram and only ever browse the web, you probably don't need swap. anything from 0-2xRAM is reasonable for somebody
<ActionParsnip> skpl: then you want 1Gb of swap
<blopm> escott: will the resoution be fixed is all Im asking
<ActionParsnip> skpl: double RAM amount for swap unless you have more than 2Gb RAM, then it's the SAME amount as RAM
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: i do not
<skpl> ActionParsnip: ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: then you dodn't add the ppa right
<escott> blopm, if you can get the drivers for your graphics card installed, then you won't be in vesa mode and it wont be stretched, and will be a higher resolution
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<WallyJ2K> @dasei - What were you hoping to find in the database, and what db are you talking about?
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: yes i did. that's the exact command i used
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c    please
<jewles> hi
<jewles> w00t my first time here
<urlin2u> jmcantrell, firefox 6?
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: natty
<jmcantrell> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<ablyss> banshee music player sure looks a lot like rhythmbox
<Haematoma> The square root of 69 is 8-something
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: try the next PPA listed above, same update / upgrade stuff though :)
<Haematoma> you and me baby, we could have made something
<urlin2u> jmcantrell, might be the stable though when added later today.
<Haematoma> someone send me a msg so I can test my notifaction screen
<ablyss> Haematoma: off topic
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma:
<escott> !ot > Haematoma
<ubottu> Haematoma, please see my private message
<Haematoma> thank you
<jmcantrell> urlin2u: if it's going to be added today, i can wait
<Jordan_U> Haematoma: Stop that, and don't do it again unless you wish to be banned.
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: http://pastebin.com/RCvPuFwG, own risk, generic
<urlin2u> jmcantrell, I don't know it should be in the regular repos then I suspect.
<Haematoma> Ok, I'll behave now
<Jordan_U> Haematoma: #test and other channels can be used for testing, this is an active support channel.
<Haematoma> Sorry
<Haematoma> Apologies
<ElTimo> I'm having trouble getting bumblebee to run. Does anyone have any experience with it?
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: there are tools not available in default ubu, some screens can be found there
<ablyss> ElTimo: sorry still on AGP here
<WallyJ2K> my problem is that I can't get an xorg.conf to even edit
<escott> WallyJ2K, have you tried Xorg -configure
<WallyJ2K> @Dasei - whenever I try to recreate one, the command does nothing
<ActionParsnip> WallyJ2K: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     will make the file and make it ready for editting
<blopm> escott: does it cost money to get the drivers installed?
<WallyJ2K> escott - I have tried sudo xorg -configure, even with X shut down. It does nothing
<WallyJ2K> when I reboot there is still no xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> WallyJ2K: do you add text and save the new file
<escott> blopm, no, but they are not open-source so there are more support issues
<escott> WallyJ2K, that will just create the file in /root i believe
<The_Rufus> wow, this would have to be the slowest linux install ever....
<Jordan_U> blopm: No. But there is a (small) chance your graphics card is not supported, even with proprietary drivers.
<blopm> Jordan_U: i dont want to install this on my new laptop and it look a mess.
<SIFTU> blopm: what laptop did you get?
<blopm> SIFTU: Asus
<SIFTU> model?
<blopm> SIFTU: k53e
<Jordan_U> blopm: You can install Ubuntu using Wubi to test things out. (By using Wubi it is as easy to remove Ubuntu again if you don't want it as it is to uninstall any Windows program).
<WallyJ2K> OK... created the xorg.conf and added settings to it, but I have to restart for it to work, right?
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: restart gdm yes, and need general vid-section with radeon by chance
<Haematoma> notify-OSD is not functioning correctly
<Haematoma> where should I begin to troubleshoot it?
<escott> blopm, fyi... i'm kinda lazy so I'm not going to plug k53e into google and find what kind of system that is. you might want to run lspci and give us the key details list there (cpu and video card)
<Jordan_U> blopm: If the graphics drivers work in a Wubi install they will also work in a normal dual boot configuration, so you would either be able to keep the Wubi install or do a normal dual boot install (I prefer the latter).
<WallyJ2K> dasei - That is why I did not want to start from scratch
<blopm> Jordan_U: I have Ubuntu on this laptop im on now. i know how it works I just dont want it looking a mess. and yea ill check out wubi.
<SIFTU> blopm: can you "lspci |grep -i vga"
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't create a file ??
<blopm> SIFTU: Im only on a live cd can i still do that?
<WallyJ2K> dasei - no
<SIFTU> blopm: yep
<DasEi> strange then
<WallyJ2K> dasei - what is the command to restart gdm?
<escott> WallyJ2K, sudo service gdm restart
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: sudo gdm stop , then sudo gdm start
<WallyJ2K> thanks
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: err, ja service not to forget
<WallyJ2K> gotcha
<WallyJ2K> what if I don't have the generic radeon part in the xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> WallyJ2K: here is a vanilla xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/BaWjyYgP
<escott> WallyJ2K, if you want to use radeonhd (ships with Xorg) just rename the Xorg.conf
<WallyJ2K> dasei - If I want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, should i rename the current xorg.conf?
<Jim455R> in ubuntu firefox browser
<Jim455R> the bookmark folder icons is not there
<Jim455R> why?
<zroysch> http://pastebin.com/rUXyhyQM
<zroysch> why is this happening to me
<escott> zroysch, use parted or install and use gdisk
<DasEi> WallyJ2K: nope, but then again re-write the mitor sections
<zroysch> escott: what
<DasEi> monitor*
<smc> openoffice had a special package that was needed to run in spanish, but the name of the package was openoffice something or other. My question is since libre office forked what is the naming convintion for thier packages?
<WallyJ2K> I ran the command. It did nothing to the xorg.conf file
<blomp> SIFTU: sorry for the disconnect.
<WallyJ2K> my xorg.conf file only contains the commands you gave me in pastebin
<blomp> SIFTU: It says VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp device 0116 (rev 09)
<SIFTU> blomp: ok and "uname -a"
<escott> zroysch, it tells you not to use fdisk, so don't. and besides the partitions are different block sizes compare 1953513472 vs 1953514494
<escott> zroysch, but since you are using fdisk on a gpt disk those numbers are meaningless, as fdisk doesn't even know what the real partition table is
<zroysch> oh
<blomp> SIFTU: ubuntu 2.6.32-33-generic #70 ubuntu SMP todays date i686 GNU/Linux
<escott> zroysch, cat /proc/partitions
<SIFTU> blomp: your kernel is too old.. geta live cd with at least kernel 2.6.38 and for best performance kernel 3.0
<zroysch> escott: should i even be using this GPT? I did it mostly as an experiment
<blomp> SIFTU: This is Ubuntu 10.04 thats why. But I should get 11.04?
<escott> zroysch, you need to use gpt for disks larger than 2gb (or something around that). gpt has a number of advantages, but you do have to use the correct tools
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: GPT is great, just don't use fdisk.
<mASOUD_42> hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667839/   this is a scrip using "zenity" to show a GUI message. it works when invoked form a terminal but when crontab calls it, it doesn't work.what's wrong?here's the crontab line i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/667844/
<escott> zroysch, 2tb not 2gb
<zroysch> escott: http://pastebin.com/caBDgqNx
<SIFTU> blomp: yes your chip came out after that kernel and wasnt supported until 2.6.38
 * roma yo
<SIFTU> and even then it wasnt that great.. but kernel 3.0 it's pretty good
<r3m> .
<roma> hi
<escott> zroysch, so there you can see sda1 is not the same size as sdb1 or your md array
<Guest7785> hello
<blomp> SIFTU: ok the only thing that annoys me about Ubuntu 11.04 is this side bar thing how do i move it or get rid of it.
<zroysch> escott: why is sda being made smaller? i even repartitioned it in gparted to maximum size. they are both the same make and model hard drive
<escott> zroysch, since sda is the same size as sdb your problem must be that you have a few spare blocks in sda that you aren't using. this could be because you aligned the blocks at a MB boundary, and using that additional space could break 4k alignment leading to lower performance. you should try and partition with the additional blocks and then check the alignment with parted before proceeding
<ActionParsnip> blomp: log into ubuntu classic and it doesn't run
<urlin2u> blomp, you can only shrink it, you can use the classic desktop if you like
<mASOUD_42> !classic| blomp
<ubottu> blomp: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> blomp: oneiric uses unity2D so it will be present in both desktops in future releases
<Guest7785> just installed ubuntu on my dell m501r with win 7 2 probs, its very slow and wireless wont work
<zroysch> escott: don't know what much of that meant
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: what wireless chip do you use?
<zroysch> maybe I should try doing this some other time
<fr0sted> hi, i cant get my Gigaset usb adapter to work with ubuntu, can someone help please? i cant find anything on the internet about fixing the issue
<Guest7785> let me remember its the nw501 i think it was
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: what is the product line?
<WallyJ2K> Alright all... goodnight. I'll work on this more in the morning. Thanks again for all of your help!!!
<Guest7785> aight one sec let me try when ubuntu loads, its going super slow
<SIFTU> blomp: off topix but since there isnt an easy solution you could go linux mint
 * r3mm test
<ActionParsnip> SIFTU: please don't suggest linux mint here
<blomp> SIFTU: Would you recommend 32 bit for my laptop
<escott> zroysch, long and short you didn't do "exactly" the same thing with sda and sdb. (as an aside I would recommend buying different disks from different manufacturers, you don't want to find out that there is a design flaw in your array when they both die suddenly)
<infobit> SIFTU, this is ubuntu channel so please talk only about ubuntu
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: sorry but he doesnt have much choice..
<Guest7785> still waiting for it to load
<Jordan_U> !classic | SIFTU
<ubottu> SIFTU: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> SIFTU: we can resolve the issues, thats a simple choice to make
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: ok I hand it over to you
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: what is the product line of the wireless device please?
<blomp> Should i use 32 bit or 64 for my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> blomp: how much RAM do you have and what is the use of the system?
<SIFTU> blomp: I suggest you listen to the other members of this room in order to get ubuntu working and your sandy bridge proc with on chip intel gpu
<Lasers> blomp: Run "grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo" and paste one-liner result here.
<ewok4357> i have a dell mini 1012...if i install ubuntu will i run into problems networking with my windows computers?
<blomp> ActionParsnip: 4gb
<ActionParsnip> blomp: what CPU is it?
<Guest7785> iys a broadcom
<Lasers> blomp: Run that command -- and it'll tell you (us too) if your machine is capable of running 64bit.
<ActionParsnip> ewok4357: depends how you mean "networking", it will comunicate using the defacto standards for network communications...
<|usr|bin|nice> are the packages for Ubuntu only optimize for i386 and x86_64?
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: a broadcom 43xx ?
<ewok4357> newbie here.....i would just want to be able to print and access shared files/folders
<Guest7785> trying to figure out how to find out
<ActionParsnip> ewok4357: yes that will be fine. Instead of saying "network" which means very littel, say what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: I gave the command to find out, just run it then wait for the system to be scanned. You wil be shown
<Lasers> |usr|bin|nice: Looks like "powerpc" arch too.
<supercom32> So, I've installed apache and the SCGI module on Buntu and I've used the clause "SCGIMount /RPC2 127.0.0.1:5000" in my apache2.conf file and even when I restart apache, I can't see to find it listening on that port. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: what is there to figure out?
<ewok4357> will i have to do any extra installs inside ubuntu?  Or will it be easy to setup like windows is?
<Guest7785> i ran the command  it saya
<|usr|bin|nice> Lasers, I see
<escott> |usr|bin|nice, i think there are i686 optimizations in i386 arch
<Guest7785> broadcom clock 33mhz doesnt say what kind
<ewok4357> also....do i need to do the ubuntu netbook version or will the regular ubuntu install work?
<ActionParsnip> ewok4357: you can browse windows shares with no extra packages to install#
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest7785
<ubottu> Guest7785: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Lasers> ewok4357: If you're new to linux, I hope you don't use that netbook as your primary/sole machine.
<ewok4357> no i dont...it is an extra
<ActionParsnip> ewok4357: there is no more netbook edition of ubuntu
<|usr|bin|nice> escott, you mean some i386 softwares are optimize for i686 ?
<Lasers> ewok4357: That's great. Never dive in without any plans. :)
<paul67431> what happened to the netbook edition of Ubuntu?
<ewok4357> i just know the netbooks are sometimes slow with win7, and want it to run faster
<Lasers> !unr | paul67431
<ubottu> paul67431: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<ActionParsnip> paul67431: its no longer developed, there is a PPA for it if you REALLY want
<paul67431> oh ok, thanks
<mASOUD_42> ewok4357, if you want really fast gui i suggest you try lubuntu
<escott> |usr|bin|nice, a lot of the more performance critical applications will dynamically switch to using sse type features
<Guest7785> any reason why ubuntu is running
<Guest7785> really slow
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: do you now have wifi setup?
<|usr|bin|nice> escott, ah, i see. good to know
<Guest7785> no i unimstalled bcml-modialiases earlier like someone suggested and cant get it reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: do you have WWW access?
<Guest7785> yea, im dual booted with win 7
<Guest7785> im on my phone on the irc
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: Wni7 is moot, do you have www acces IN UBUNTU
<escott> |usr|bin|nice, they can play around a bit with optimization. its possible to target a later machine but still be 386 compatible
<Guest7785> no
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: is the system a laptop?
<Guest7785> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: get a wired connection and get fully updated
<Guest7785> brand new dell m501r
<|usr|bin|nice> escott, you mean the Ubuntu devs?
<escott> |usr|bin|nice, its the difference between -march and -mtune options for gcc
<Guest7785> ok let me go find some cat 5 cables
<goer> how to select (gui) and convert pdf to text or OO or .doc pls?
<evilive> why wireshark can't display mine tp-link wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> goer: libre/openoffice can export to PDF
<ActionParsnip> goer: if you run: sudo apt-get install poppler-utils    you can run:  pdftotext abc.pdf xyz.txt  to convert PDF to text
<goer> ActionParsnip: you did not read my ? correctly. I want to export form pdf to text
<goer> ActionParsnip: I have poppler but dont know how to work it
<ActionParsnip> goer: you didn't read my reply, the command converts pdf to txt
<ActionParsnip> goer: I gave the command you need
<goer> ok thnx
<Guest7785> ok im comnected wired
<Jordan_U> goer: Note that if you can't even select the text in evince then it's likely that the PDF is actually just a document filled with images of text rather than actual text (more common that you might think unfortunately).
<Guest7785> downloading 46 files
<goer> Jordan_U:  u r right i think. cannot select it
<Guest7785> this slowness is killing me
<abc_dallas> Can somebody in here that knows how to use Xchat help me out on how to connect to a channel
<abc_dallas> do i have to somehow log onto the server before i can join channel?
<urlin2u> abc_dallas, /join "channel"
<GTAXL> abc_dallas /join #channel
<abc_dallas> i tried that...ok, i'm trying again
<Blacksyke> par example, /join #ubuntu
<GTAXL> You might have to register your nick to join some channels.
<escott> !register | abc_dallas
<ubottu> abc_dallas: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest7785> do i need to diwnload the amd/ati proprietary fglrx graphic driver?
<muelli> no.
<Guest7785> updating now on file 20 of 29
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: let updates finish and reboot, then use the driver app and install the drivers you need
<muelli> So. Nobody has any questions or problems? :-) That's brilliant!
<Guest7785> wifi is my least prob
<Guest7785> i wanna know why its running
<Guest7785> real slow
<fschuindt> Hello guys. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, I'm tryin to install "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" but I always get the error "403 Forbiden Cannot find some files"
<fschuindt> Somebody knows what could be?
<_BS_> Can Samba make use of / store passwords encrypted. (NOT talking about exchanging encrypted passwords.)
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: you need video drivers probably installing depends on the video chip used.
<muelli> fschuindt: try a apt-get update first
<Guest7785> its ati radeon hd 4250 card
<ActionParsnip> _BS_: yes the keyring can have a password on it
<chaospsychex> i have a dual-boot setup and have a question. I have three partition on my HDD right now. dev/sda1 = ubuntu dev/sda2 =  100mb system reserved that windows 7 created and finally /dev/sda3 = windows 7 partition. My question is if I create a FINAL NTFS partition that acts as a storage bin that i can access from either OS, will i run into problems?
<fschuindt> muelli: Yes, I've done ir
<fschuindt> it*
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: then yes you'll need the ati driver, you will be using the open source driver currently
<fschuindt> I think that's some problem in my repository.
<DanaG> Now it's AMD.
<muelli> fschuindt: then pastebin us your exact output including prompt from where you've called the command.
<DanaG> If you want to be literal, "ati" is/was a wrapper around Radeon.
<fschuindt> muelli: Its in portuguese.
<DanaG> Say, if I can confirm an Expired bug, should I move it back to New, or Confirmed?
<muelli> fschuindt: that's a problem. Do smth like LC_ALL=C beforehand
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/677042
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 677042 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox removes song from library when external visualization is closed" [Low,Expired]
<miki> is there a channel for help with tv cards?
<fschuindt> muelli: http://pastebin.com/TA6nZNRi
<muelli> fschuindt: execute "export LC_ALL=C" and do it again. That should reset your output to plain english
<muelli> fschuindt: and also show us the output of an "apt-get update".
<_BS_> ActionParsnip: I anticipate (system) mounting in fstab. Don't know that a keyring is available then. Preferably, I'm thinking it should use /etc/passwd. Alternately, is there not a process whereby the password string is encrypted? e.g. password=8eg47af.
<ActionParsnip> _BS_: if its a samba mount you can put the account in a credentials file and mark it only readable by root
<fschuindt> muelli: apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/F0YMSRhH //apt-get install: http://pastebin.com/aGLcP60a
<fschuindt> muelli: how I back to my original language in terminal?
<muelli> fschuindt: unset LC_ALL
<fschuindt> muelli: thanks
<Guest7785> whats it mean whwn i type sudo apt-get install and it tells me cant find canditate
<fschuindt> muelli: So, what you think?
<muelli> hm fschuindt. That's weird. I can download the packages from, say, http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tango-icon-theme-common/tango-icon-theme-common_0.7-0ubuntu1_all.deb. So I think your Brazilian mirror is broken at the moment.
<fschuindt> muelli: Hm... Thank you very much! :)
<muelli> fschuindt: you could try to replace your Brazilian mirrors in your /etc/apt/sources.list* by something non brazilian. But that's an ugly work around. The real fix would be to find out why the mirror doesn't have these packages.
<brandon> Hello all, I am having trouble configuring Ubuntu 11.04 to enable Remote Desktop so I can remote into it on the same network from a different room.
<JoeR1> so, I tried (and failed) to compile the 3.0.1 kernel and now Ubuntu doesn't boot unless I kill the power during disk access thereby forcing a recovery menu - So I'm thinking now would be a good time to wipe all the 3.0 files and maybe try again
<muelli> brandon: why is that? Just execute "vino-preferences" and you should see every setting you need
<DanaG> Anyone here familiar with the Unison sync tool?
<DanaG> (Particularly the CVS version's "repeat watch" option.)
<muelli> JoeR1: just do it then :-)
<Guest13688> I am having a problem with a mp3 device mounting.
<younes> bonsoir
<Guest13688> When I click on the mp3 device in the "Computer" folder it doesn't seem to do anything.
<JoeR1> muelli - well to be honest this is the first kernel-upgrade compile I have ever done so i am not 100% on how to get rid of the files other than just deleting them but I am sure there must be some kind of registry issue
<Guest13688> It's a GPX Optimuo Mp4
<muelli> Guest13688: hm. Very possible that the device behaves weirdly. Open up a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T). Unplug the device. Execute "sudo dmesg -c". Plug the device in. Execute "sudo dmesg -c" and pastebin us the result.
<Guest7785> what does .run filea open with?
<muelli> JoeR1: well. delete the kernel files in /boot/ and do smth like "sudo update-grub" and "sudo update-initramfs -u".
<muelli> JoeR1: depending on your GRUB version, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or the like and remove the lines that refer to 3.0.
<muelli> JoeR1: And more importantly: Don't do such things if you don't understand what you're doing.
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: its a binary, you mark it as executable and run it
<younes> allo
<muelli> !fr | younes
<ubottu> younes: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JoeR1> muelli oi come off it, everything is a learning curve and this is good experience and beside what do care if I screw this thing?
<ga_sk8er> i loadedubuntu today. been a while since ive ran it ive orgot alot of the stuff
<ga_sk8er> im running version 9.10
<jjb123> Hey guys, I need some help getting apache to work. So I'm trying to get Apache2 set up on my Linode server. I used this tutorial: http://library.linode.com/getting-started#sph_set-the-hostname to set up my hostname. I used this tutorial to set up Apache: http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-10.04-lucid Whenever I try to connect to my server's IP, it says the connection was reset. My apache log files in /var/log/apache2 don't show 
<jjb123> Any ideas?
<ga_sk8er> whats the terminal command to update every program installed?
<muelli> JoeR1: well. You are basically asking us to fix the system you broke yourself. That's not considered to be nice. But fortunately we gave you hints anyway. So let's hope they worked for you.
<urlin2u> ga_sk8er, that version is past end of life.
<muelli> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<_BS_> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know, I'm tried to avoid that. By preference, let me reask the question this way: Can samba make use of /etc/passwd, directly and solely?
<muelli> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ga_sk8er> urlin2u im using it until i can get windows on my pc
<Guest13688> muelli: http://pastebin.com/z8EJhpp8
<JoeR1> muelli - actually I think I just figured it out, It looks like I configured lilo wrong and the 3.0 kernel may be just fine
<ga_sk8er> muelli thanks
<muelli> _BS_: you might want to ask the samba guys directly.
<ActionParsnip> _BS_: not sure there dude, could try asking in #samba
<_BS_> muelli, ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ga_sk8er> been a few yrs so i forgot the commnads
<urlin2u> ga_sk8er, no problem just letting you know, here is a wiki. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/03/29/ubuntu-9-10-reaches-end-of-life-on-april-30-2011/
<muelli> Guest13688: hm. looks weird indeed. Could you do it one more time please? I.e. unplug, dmesg -c (not interesting), plug in, dmesg -c (whichs result is interesting).
<JoeR1> muelli - besdies I didn't break it that bad, for example I am using Xubuntu right now
<ga_sk8er> i saw something i hadnt seen happen before in ubuntu...in the software center i could select a program but i cant see the install button anywhere
<Tech_Support> xubuntu has multimonitoring issues
<ga_sk8er> i cant even get an irc client to install on here
<Tech_Support> then how are you talking to us?
<ga_sk8er> internet based...not downloaded or installed one
<urlin2u> ga_sk8er, the 9.10 apps are not in the regular repos.
<ga_sk8er> webchat.freenode.net
<Tech_Support> ah
<muelli> hihi.. "internet based"...
<Flannel> ga_sk8er: Almost sounds like you don't have admin rights
<ga_sk8er> shouldnt this apt-update & apt-upgrade make it into 11.4?
<muelli> ga_sk8er: no.
<Bridge|> anyone good with tomcat here?
<muelli> ga_sk8er: there is "update-manager" for that.
<Tech_Support> tomcat?
<ga_sk8er> Flannel i should have admin rights. i loaded ubuntu today & im only user on the pc
<ga_sk8er> oh
<Bridge|> Tech_Support: java web app server
<Tech_Support> ah
<Tech_Support> nope
<Tech_Support> lol
<The_Rufus> ok, i need a hand now if possible. I need to get my HighPoint RocketRaid 2320 working. Just clean installed Ubuntu Server 11
<FriGiN> am i finally here?
<Bridge|> i've popped in and out of there support chan on freenode idleing for about 24hrs at a time for about 2-3weeks, and still no ones tried to help me anyone in there
<muelli> The_Rufus: what's the actual problem?
<ga_sk8er> maybe the newer version will let my floppy drive work. i need it so i  can do something
<The_Rufus> my problem is I know nothing
<xangua> ga_sk8er: 9.10 and it's epository is no longer supported, i suggest you to download and install a stable supported version from ubuntu.com
<muelli> Bridge|: well. IRC is not necessarily the best support medium. Try writing their mailinglist.
<FriGiN> omg i am.. good .. ActionParsnip sorry bout earlier im on my cell for net and it died.. i dont have network connection on the desktop still having grub issues, and i want windows loader back
<urlin2u> FriGiN, do you have a windows disc?
<FriGiN> urlin2u: yes.
<FriGiN> urlin2u: its win 7 fdisk /mbr doesnt work
<Guest13688> muelli: http://pastebin.com/FTQ8b1SY (Part 2)
<muelli> The_Rufus: well. You have to understand that our crystal ball is broken right now and we can't magically see your problem. So I'm afraid that you have to explain it to us.
<ga_sk8er> xangua if i run the "update manager that muelli was talking about would that update the whole system to 11.4
<xangua> ga_sk8er: no
<urlin2u> FriGiN, repair terminal bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<ga_sk8er> dang i guess i  got to do the disc then
<xangua> 9.10 upgrades to 10.04
<ga_sk8er> somewhee i  got fedora...maybe ill try it
<FriGiN> copy that trying now
<Guest72161> Hey guys need some help getting my video card working properly, anyone got some time?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, booted disc repair.
<muelli> Guest13688: :-/ look as if your MP3 player behaves weirdly on the USB :-( I wouldn't know how to fix that. It's probably a  weird device not according to the standards.
<ga_sk8er> guest. what is ur mp3 player doing?
<Guest13688> muelli: I don't know if this would be the cause of the issue or not but the device was formly plugged up to an apple/ibook and utilized in that way.. Would there be a lock or something on it by that OS/system that wont allow access on other systems
<urlin2u> Guest72138, have you named the card on the channel/
<urlin2u> ?
<FriGiN> side question while im waiting on win7 recovery to boot.. i saw an error message earlier today when messing about with all this.. it basically said that im limited to udma33 for my hdd's cuz im on a 40wire cable but these drives are udma 133.. any insight? isnt sata cable a sata cable?
<ga_sk8er> im  jsut waiting on this stupid thing to finish its updates
<FriGiN> urlin2u: rebooted after bootrec /fixmbr - still get error no such device: "hex for my hdd" ... grub rescue>
<ga_sk8er> even with 1GB memory it takes a while
<SIFTU> JoeR1: lol i agree.. learn by breaking it.. thats how I learn too
<urlin2u> FriGiN, try these 4 commands  in the order they appear. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667878/
<JoeR1> siftu - well yeah, it's not like a car if I break linux I can just re-install no harm no foul
<ga_sk8er> thats kinda why im in ubuntu right now...hdd error....bios reads my hdd but windows wont read my hdd....ubuntu reads it so i put ubuntu to thehdd for now
<urlin2u> FriGiN, is the boot on the C partition or a boot partiton?
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: ram doesn't hugely affect updates, its more the drive speed
<ga_sk8er> action...but ram does make the pc go faster
<ccmonster> hey guys, my wireless wont seem to connect
<ccmonster> it just started happening. 11.04
<FriGiN> urlin2u: at this point only my raid 0 is left in the box. which is the drive that had my mbr b4
<ga_sk8er> cc monster ....have u connected before?
<SIFTU> JoeR1: I enjoy breaking and and fixing it
<ccmonster> yes. it just started happening
<urlin2u> FriGiN, in other word do you see W7 identified?
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: true but updates are replacing files on the drive with new ones
<JoeR1> SIFTU - engineer by chance?
<FriGiN> i didnt really look after i put my raid driver in the recovery console the first time i just assumed it was there like it had been.. im going back in to do what you said
<SIFTU> JoeR1: yep :) you?
<ga_sk8er> action. i know what its doing. replacing with newer versions of programs. im just being impatient & its taking a while lol
<JoeR1> SIFTU - I studied at Vanderbilt but I didn't graduate (I ran out money)
<ccmonster> any idea?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, run them like this with a C    C:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<JoeR1> SIFTU - Mechanical for me you?
<The_Rufus> my terminal screen goes off the edge of my monitor and I can't read anything to the left. How can you change the resolution of your command line
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: you can speed up the download speed by using apt-fast instead of apt-get etc
<urlin2u> oopps hold on FriGiN
<urlin2u> FriGiN, C:BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<ga_sk8er> its done now...brb...gotta restart pc
<urlin2u> FriGiN, the mistaken post is a good link though on bcd
<FriGiN> my problem with that is that it wont be c my hdd doesnt load till i load drivers for it.. so it will be f or g or what have you.
<ccmonster> my wireless seems to just not connect
<ccmonster> it keeps asking for the password, which i know is correct
<ccmonster> and i know its on, because my tablet is connected to it
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: what wireless chip are you using?
<FriGiN> ccmonster: stupid question.. have you restarted your router?
<ccmonster> its a usb wireless
<ccmonster> and yea, i did it twice
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: it still has a wireless chip inside
<ga_sk8er> miss me? lol
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: and how did you set it up (if you had to manually do so)
<ccmonster> its has randomly stopped working tonight
<Guest7785> back got disconnected
<Guest7785> ubumtu is
<ccmonster> the usb wireless adapter is functioning, as it can connect to my wireless hotspot on my phone (which is what im on now)
<ccmonster> it is a belkin wireless
<Guest7785> running faster now
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: ok, try running:   lsusb    what is the line identifying the device? The make ISN'T the chip
<ActionParsnip> Guest7785: magic huh
<ccmonster> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 050d:905b Belkin Components F5D9050 Wireless G+ MIMO Network Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2573]
<Guest7785> yea, still cant get wireless working
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: ok so its a ralink RT2573
<vitor-br> the firefox stable ppa has released the version 6?
<ccmonster> yeap
<ActionParsnip> !ff6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20    what is the device name (wlan0 and ra0 are common)
<urlin2u> I think that ppa is incorrect.
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: you can suggest new factoids if you wish
<atdprhs> Hello, is it possible to decrease the swap to 1 GB instead of 2 GB to give the file system more space?
<theadmin> Gosh, Firefox 6 >.<
<WallyJ2K> Ok all... I updated my video drivers in Ubuntu Classic. Now I can get into Standard "Ubuntu" when I log in. But now "Update Manager" crashes when I try to run it. Ideas?
<theadmin> atdprhs: You can resize partitions from any livecd with gparted
<ccmonster> there isnt anything listed as device name
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: boot to liveCD and you should be able to resize partition
<atdprhs> will it effect the installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: it doesn't say 'device name'
<ccmonster> i can see the essid of my phone that it's connected to
<ccmonster> cell01
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: like the wired connection is eth0
<theadmin> atdprhs: Not really, except it could end up running slower
<ccmonster> it says wlan0
<FriGiN> urlin2u: it finds the directory that has my OS in it.. however both /fixboot and /rebuildbcd return "element not found"
<ccmonster> but there isn't anything titled device name
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: ok that's cool
<theadmin> atdprhs: Basic idea - delete swap, resize /, recreate swap with a smaller size
<atdprhs> how much swap is required to be at least?
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I don't know how, but the FF6 is rumored on the doorstep, knocking so seems better to wait till then. ;-)
<theadmin> atdprhs: 1 gig is fine
<theadmin> atdprhs: Normally, $swap = $RAM*2, but I'd never create a 8-gig swap xD 1 gig is enough
<seclm193> How do i update flash?
<atdprhs> okayz, so with Gparted from the live CD, I delete part of the swap and then give that part that I deleted to the File System "/"
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: i guess, not something I use or care about
<urlin2u> FriGiN, not sure about raid and Windows, anybody suggest the bootscript?
<ccmonster> so what next?
<atdprhs> it will not damage anything, right theadmin?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: tried disabling wireless security, to test
<xangua> seclm193: did you install it from repository¿
<theadmin> atdprhs: It won't.
<atdprhs> I actually need to do that because I only have like 20 MB free on the file system...
<ccmonster> disabling wireless security ?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: just to test
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, sounds pragmatic me ethier I use it though. ;)
<atdprhs> well, thank you theadmin!
<ccmonster> in ubuntu?
<atdprhs> and ActionParsnip
<theadmin> atdprhs: No problem at all.
<ccmonster> not sure how to do that ActionParsnip
<theadmin> Oh, he left. Wanted to suggest him Bleachbit >.<
<vitor-br> I updated firefox now, thanks
<WallyJ2K> currently running the command line update to see if updated packages fix the problem
<ga_sk8er> how do i install adobe flash on ubuntu
<urlin2u> FriGiN, can you boot a ubuntu live cd and come on the channel to post the bootscript
<ga_sk8er> i want to watch youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: arora or chromium daily build here. Firefox can die for all I care :)
<theadmin> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, lol.
<theadmin> ga_sk8er: Also, youtube doesn't need flash :/
<ga_sk8er> theadmin thanks
<urlin2u> minitube
<FriGiN> no the wifi card i have on the desktop isnt working.. its an ae1000 and ive been having troubles with it
<ga_sk8er> theadmin ...i went to youtube & it said it does
<Pezhedz> i'm trying to solve a wifi issue too
<thedangler> hello. AllowTcpForwarding is not in my sshd_config file is that normal. running 11.04
<bennis> hey, if i wanted to acces the keyboard config where mousekeys are stored via keyboard and alt+f2, whatcommand would i run?
<ferz> hi all
<urlin2u> FriGiN, did you try installing wicd?
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, how do i disable wireless security?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: its a setting in your router
<Pezhedz> can anyone step through a wireless setup with me? I searched the forums and tried everything with no luck
<ccmonster> i think i need to be physically connected and I dont have any laptops in the house at the moment
<FriGiN> urlin2u: dont know about wicd, and dont know how to install if im not connected..
<The_Rufus> Can anyone tell me how to change the resolution in bash?
<escott> ccmonster, you could move the router
<urlin2u> FriGiN, I see the wireless card, well if you could hard plug that thing and post the bootscript there may be hope
<theadmin> The_Rufus: xrandr -s 640x480
<ccmonster> I wish I could.
<ccmonster> the wireless is next to a box where the actual fiber is wired into the apt
<FriGiN> urlin2u: i'll do my damnedest. see what happens.
<Guest81553> hey guys im having a problem running an os on virtual box when i try to startx
<The_Rufus> I'm not in Xwindows, i'm in a command shell
<The_Rufus> I'm running server
<escott> ccmonster, disconnect it. you dont need to be online to disable the wa
<urlin2u> FriGiN, this sort of fix is easy with the right tools to see if can be done or not.
<ccmonster> i am on my phones wireless connectino
<ccmonster> i can turn the router off, then back on. is that what you mean?
<ccmonster> why would the router randomly NOT allow one single device
<FriGiN> urlin2u: im ready to put a bullet in my head, now it wont boot at all.. post completes but wont even boot off of the usb now.
<The_Rufus> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: no, you need to access the configuration in the router and turn off the encryption so that it is unprotected, to see if it connects then
<theadmin> The_Rufus: Ah... You need to change your kernel line
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: if I'd meant turn it off and on I would have said that
<The_Rufus> theadmin: how do you do that?
<theadmin> The_Rufus: http://shrimpworks.za.net/2005/01/31/change-your-console-resolution-and-colour-depth/
<bennis> hey, if i wanted to acces the keyboard config where mousekeys are stored via keyboard and alt+f2, whatcommand would i run?
<ccmonster> again, why is the router randomly NOT allowing one machine?
<theadmin> The_Rufus: The grub menu file in Ubuntu though is /etc/default/grub or something
<escott> ccmonster, it may be restricted by mac address
<PerfieM> Yes!
<PerfieM> I'm UNBANNED
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: if the wirelees cannot connect to the encryption you are using then you won't be able to connect. You could try reinstating the driver in the same way you installed it the first time
<ActionParsnip> PerfieM: just don't get banned again ;)
<theadmin> PerfieM: Just try not to get yourself banned again
<PerfieM> ActionParsnip: I can't make any promises :/
<ccmonster> it has connected to this router fine, for weeks.
<theadmin> PerfieM: Follow the !Guidelines and you'll be fine.
<FriGiN> ban him hes a heretic... oh wait..that was someone else.
<ccmonster> escott, i guess that is possible.
<PerfieM> theadmin: okay, thanks for the advice sir,
<atdprhs> hello
<atdprhs> I'm back again
<atdprhs> I'm sorry
<atdprhs> I deleted the swap
<FloodBot1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bennis> is there a way to access the 'system' menu with the keyboard in gnome?
<atdprhs> but I can't add the unallocated resources to /
<atdprhs> what do I do?
<escott> bennis, windows key then type system
<bennis> thank you!
<bennis> um
<bennis> windows key doesn't doanything?
<escott> atdprhs, you have to boot the system in a livecd and then grow the partition
<atdprhs> I am on livecd
<escott> bennis,  is this classic gnome? maybe the "menu" key (the one on the other side)
<jmcantrell> should i use ext2 or ext3 for a large external drive?
<bennis> escott: the munu key just does a right click basically
<escott> jmcantrell, ext4 is probably best
<theadmin> jmcantrell: ext2 has no journal thus will wear the drive out less
<jmcantrell> ok. so ext2 or ext4?
<atdprhs> escott, I'm trying to grow / partition with more space by taking 1 GB from 2 GB swap
<atdprhs> it seems that swap is in an extended partition
<ccmonster> alright i re-restarted the router
<nperea> hello
<nperea> there
<ccmonster> how do i see what is happening AS the card tried to connect to the wireess?
<escott> jmcantrell, its a bit more like pick your features, ext2=basic ext3=ext2+journal which would wear out an ssd, ext4=ext3+extents, but you can have ext4-journal if you need
<ccmonster> wireless*
<escott> atdprhs, what are the partition numbers of the relevent partitions
<nperea> i have a problem with my httrack offline software
<jmcantrell> would i need journalling on an external drive?
<nperea> it doesnt work
<theadmin> nperea: ?
<atdprhs> sdb1
<atdprhs> then sdb2
<nperea> somebody help me
<theadmin> jmcantrell: Unless you plan power failures, no
<atdprhs> then sdb3
<theadmin> nperea: Define "doesn't work".
<atdprhs> the unallocated is sdb2
<escott> jmcantrell, ever knocked a usb cord out? then yes
<atdprhs> there is 3 and 4 and 5
<escott> !enter | atdprhs
<ubottu> atdprhs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<atdprhs> I mean 5 and 6 only, no 3 or 4
<escott> atdprhs, and what is what?
<stanley_> Hi Guys, need some serious help with my graphics card...anybody got some time?
<theadmin> atdprhs: Send a screenshot please, so it's less confusing
<ambar> ,'
<theadmin> stanley_: Just ask the question, whoever knows will help
<atdprhs> there is sdb1, sdb2 (Extended)(, unallocated, sdb5, sdb6
<nperea> theadmin it that software in win version track an entire website and download it for offline browsing
<theadmin> nperea: I know what it does.
<urlin2u> stanley_, name the card and the question?
<theadmin> nperea: How it "doesn't work"?
<bennis> is there a way to access the 'system' menu with the keyboard in gnome?
<nperea> but here in ubunto when i try i get an error
<nperea> it didnt nothing
<escott> bennis, do you have a terminal?
<atdprhs> okayz
<theadmin> nperea: For god's sake, WHAT error?
<bennis> escott: yes, i'm in irc in it right now
<atdprhs> theadmin, how do I send the screenshot?
<stanley_> ok running natty with an ATI technologies inc Rage 128 RK/VR graphics card, need to install the driver so I can get desktop effects and a clearer resolution
<bennis> escott: i'm trying to turn on mouse keys
<escott> bennis, have you tried gnome-control-center or gnome-sys[TAB] i think its the first
<theadmin> atdprhs: Printscreen. Save. Upload to your favorite image hosting site.
<stanley_> propriety drivers arent available
<linuxuz3r_> sup
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: single monitor system?
<stanley_> yepp single monitor
<The_Rufus> stupid Highpoint, release drivers but the tar file is missing the .h files
<atdprhs> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/screenshotib.png/
<theadmin> atdprhs: ookay, that's a pretty confusing setup
<nperea> ok theadmin
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r_, need anything?
<atdprhs> what do I do?
<linuxuz3r_> just saying sup
<nperea> the admin it start to work properly
<bennis> escott: thanks, it was the first one
<nperea> thank a lot
<bennis> escott: coulda just alt-f2'd that too xD
<escott> atdprhs, you can add the 1.91 to part 5 by moving 5 to the left and then growing it. but it takes two steps
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: what res do you use?
<smw> Does anyone know what the feature difference is between ubottu's encyclopedia plugin and the supybot factoids plugin?
<theadmin> nperea: Uhh... %)
<stanley_> right now I am restriced to 1024 x 768 because my graphics card driver isn't installed properly, but you can see that the screen is out of focused and it fits awkwardly on the monitor
<rww> smw: Metadiscussion about ubottu is more likely to get a response in #ubuntu-bots-team. It's a bit offtopic here :)
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: is 1024x768 ok for you if it was sharper?
<theadmin> atdprhs: I also wanted to suggest Bleachbit, which is a program to help you remove a ton of junk (e.g. temporary files, cache, etc) from your disk
<stanley_> Essentially I would like to use a larger resolution
<smw> rww, awesome, thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: that's what I'm asking. What res do you want?
<stanley_> it would be if it was sharper
<nperea> the admin a have a question
<nperea> its about virtualbox
<atdprhs> I will use that program, but I really want to decrease the swap to 1 GB and give the file system another extra 1 GB
<atdprhs> Escott, I don't understand how that is possible
<stanley_> I am not 100% certain what resolution I would like really it depends on how it fits on my screen once I see it
<stanley_> but 1024 x 768 would be ok if it were sharper
<escott> atdprhs, what filesystem? you have three of them. please be more specific
<nperea> theadmin i have a question about virtualbox
<theadmin> nperea: Ask it
<atdprhs> sdb7 is home
<escott> atdprhs, there is no 7
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: ok run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atdprhs> and sdb6 -> I don't know about that, because I did not really requested the manual partition to create it, I want to give 1 extra GB to sdb1
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: paste in this text: http://pastebin.com/Av4NA1jY
<nperea> theadmin it is posible to conect harware to a virtualized os
<atdprhs> there is sdb7 which is 977.14, please look at the uploaded picture again
<theadmin> nperea: Depends on what hardware you mean.
<escott> atdprhs, im looking at it. there is no 7
<stanley_> ok and save?
<The_Rufus> AAAAAARRRRGGHHH!!!!! Why can't I do something as simple as get RAID to work!!! I hate highpoint now
<The_Rufus> copmletely
<atdprhs> oh
<atdprhs> it is sdb6
<The_Rufus> what use is having incomplete drivers on your website
<nperea> theadmin so i want to get two fisical pcs working one with the host os
<escott> atdprhs, and there is nothing that is 977.14. there is sdb6 which has 977.14 used, but is actually 1.07GB in size
<nperea> theadmin and the another working with the guest os
<jukebox-zero> Ok. So after make gets done compiling and starts linking the code for ffmpeg I get an output like "/home/jukebox-zero/ffmpeg/libavcodec/libx264.c:404: undefined reference to `x264_encoder_open_116'" among others. So I get that this is an unresolved symbol, but ok, now what. Am I missing the .c file or ? I checked the directory CC complained about but ~/ffmpeg/libavcodec doesn't seem to exist.
<escott> atdprhs, now where do you want to add this free space
<theadmin> nperea: Well, Virtualbox can boot from real hard drives
<nperea> it is that posibole
<atdprhs> sdb6 is home, sdb5, I don't know what is about it, because I didn't manually create it, I want to add 1 GB to sdb1
<theadmin> nperea: Other than that, idk
<stanley_> ActionParsnip: ok I pasted and saved that
<atdprhs> escott, I want to add the free space to sdb1
<nperea> how i can config two keyboard one of them to work with the real machine and the another working with the guest machine
<nperea> ???
<jukebox-zero> Er, LD, not CC sorry. Missed a line: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<escott> atdprhs, to do that, you would first have to delete 2, but doing so will automatically also delete 5 and 6. it is possible (but very dangerous) to write down the exact block locations of 5 and 6, then delete part 2 and recreate a new part 2 that is perfectly partitioned to allow you to exactly recreate part 5 and part 6 thus freeing space for part 1. i would NOT recommend you do this
<nperea> the same with the mouse
<ActionParsnip> stanley_: ok, reboot to test. If it is bad then hold shift at boot, select roecovery mode then select root and run:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old       note the X ni X11 is capitalized. You can then run: reboot and you will be back where you are now
<The_Rufus> can anyone tell me how to install drivers for Highpoint RocketRaid 2320 on Ubuntu 11 server edition? Please?
<escott> atdprhs, you could see if gparted will do this for you by seeing if you can select part 2 and resize it
<bazhang> The_Rufus, drivers for what
<atdprhs> I did it
<The_Rufus> HighPoint Rocket Raid 2320
<atdprhs> how can I create the swap?
<atdprhs> ("I did not delete 5 and 6)
<bazhang> The_Rufus, wireless card, or something else
<The_Rufus> I downloaded the driver from mhea: http://www.highpoint-tech.cn/BIOS_Driver/page/rr232x.htm
<stanley_> ActionParsnip: ok if it is good what should I expect?
<The_Rufus> RAID controller
<theadmin> atdprhs: Choose any unallocated space you may have, create some partition there, format it to linux-swap
<The_Rufus> Downloaded the Open Source driver and tried a make, but it tells me it needs a .h file which it can't find
<mASOUD_42> hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667839/   this is a scrip using "zenity" to show a GUI message. it works when invoked form a terminal but when crontab calls it, it doesn't work.what's wrong?here's the crontab line i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/667844/
<atdprhs> okayz
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: you dont have the full path to the script.. and are you running it as your user (the cron). and does it have $DISPLAY set?
<FriGiN> urlin2u: im finally into ubuntu off a flash drive, for whatever reason it was having troubles had to move the usb to another port.. what now
<atdprhs> I will reboot and test it, if it worked, I did not touch sdb5 and 6, it should work specially with the 1 GB linux-swap, right?
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, i placed the script in ~/bin . yea i run as user like i type crontab -e for editing it. dont know about $display
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: but ~/bin isnt in the $PATH
<urlin2u> FriGiN, in the terminal run all the commands together, a text file will be in home copy and paste all of it to a pastebin and post the http.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<escott> atdprhs, you may need to adjust your /etc/fstab to reflect the new swap
<urlin2u> FriGiN, link is the commands
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: you could add to the $PATH in your script.. or just use the full path in the crontab
<FriGiN> urlin2u: net.. cant wget
<FriGiN> urlin2u: oops.. no net. cant wget
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, i can run it only by typing its name. does it mean its in $PATH?
<escott> SIFTU, by default ~/bin is in the path (if it exists)
<urlin2u> FriGiN, didn't we talk about actually getting plugged in to get to the net?
<The_Rufus> gah i give up
<FriGiN> i told you i cant..
<intrader> Anyone, elinks text terminal connects properly to network printer hosted by cups on a mac. The elinks program is able to do administrative tasks as well as print a test page. However, the 'Applications->System->Printing applet is not able to locate the printer and connect.
<FriGiN> urlin2u: no cable/dls im on my cell phone via tether.. has to have wifi
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: ah ok.. well I would look at $DISPLAY while running in cron
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, ok ty. I'm gonna google the $DISPLAY
<urlin2u> FriGiN, we just need more info to help you that means net access for doing this on that computer.
<escott> mASOUD_42, if you want a cron job to show something visually you need to export DISPLAY=:0 and XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.XAuthority first
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: you can "echo $DISPLAY" in a terminal.. then get your script to write it out to a file to compare
<urlin2u> FriGiN, I thought I was clear about that, we don't fix what we don't know.
<FriGiN> urlin2u: i am going to try to use easytether see if that works.. it hasnt b4.. but lets hope
<SIFTU> escott:  sounds right
<FriGiN> urlin2u: i can dl on this pc, move it via usb to that pc and run it..
<Nach0z> Hey i got a bit of an issue here... i'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 x64 from a CD and the installer is straightup not working. the only info i can get from it is "Installer has reached an unrecoverable error"
<feng_> Does anybody use the vim + ctags to browse the kernel source code?
<mASOUD_42> escott, export it where?  SIFTU , echo $DISPLAY returned :0.0
<urlin2u> FriGiN, there you go if you can transfer between the two we can look at the boot script. ;-)
<Nach0z> and then it boots into desktop mode. When i select the "help me boot from a CD" in the WUBI installer it gives me a permission denied error
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: in your script so as escott said
<escott> mASOUD_42, in your script before you call the program which will connect to the Xserver
<r3b00t> anybody maybe able to help me figure out why my netbook wont connect to my network?
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, escott , ok,let me try it
<FriGiN> urlin2u: is there a tar for that.. do i just need the .sh file?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, the wget will do it all and ask for a pasword.
<r3b00t> when I try to connect to my router it says "network failed: bad password" but I didnt put it in wrong
<urlin2u> the .sh  file is the one run though FriGiN
<FriGiN> url i need to download whatever it is, and move it via usb, then install it.. then paste to pastebin for you..
<jukebox-zero> Am I correct in assuming the message "~/ffmpeg/libavcodec/libx264.c:404: undefined reference to `x264_encoder_open_116'" is referring to line 404 in libx264.c?
<FriGiN> so i can just put the .sh file on my usb
<intrader> Anyone, elinks text terminal connects properly to network printer hosted by cups `sudo elinks http://192.168.0.100:631` on a mac. The elinks program is able to print a test page; administration gives 403 error. However, the 'Applications->System->Printing applet is not able to locate the printer and connect.
<theadmin> jukebox-zero: Yes.
<r3b00t> anyone?
<urlin2u> FriGiN, yeah I forgot the deal put it on the computers desktop and run this   sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<urlin2u> FriGiN, here is the actual site if needed.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: thanks. based on google, man pages, etc I know I'm looking for most likely an unresolved symbol, but this is all kind of new territory to me. This is line 404: " x4->enc = x264_encoder_open(&x4->params); " but I don't really know what I would need to check to see if it's actually bad. C is still a foreign language for me.
<theadmin> jukebox-zero: Sorry, but same for me, I know Ruby, Perl, Python and C#, no C
<FriGiN> urlin2u: about to past to pastebin
<urlin2u> !yay | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: Glad you made it! :-)
<jukebox-zero> !paste | jukebox-zero
<ubottu> jukebox-zero, please see my private message
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667912/ This is the specific 10 or so lines make doesn't like. I see 8 and 9 where it's throwing the error. Any guess what I can check for "if (!x4->enc)"?
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: I've never learned any languages and just curious if it bears any familiarity to you at all.
<theadmin> jukebox-zero: Well... I can't tell anything from this
<jukebox-zero> theadmin: well, no worries. I'll keep googling a while.
<intrader> Anyone, elinks text terminal connects properly to network printer hosted by cups `sudo elinks http://192.168.0.100:631` on a mac. The elinks program is able to print a test page; administration gives 403 error. However, the 'Applications->System->Printing applet is not able to locate the printer and connect. I have found nothing helpful in Google.
<blomp> how do i get the two finger scroll working on ubuntu 11.04?
<mASOUD_42> escott, there's no .Xauthority in my home directory :(
<rickjaruiz> anyone wanna help a noob from windows?
<escott> mASOUD_42, what is echo $XAUTHORITY say
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: I dont think that one is so important as it's running as your user
<FloatingGoat> Is there a channel for ubuntu sound production?
<blomp> how do i get the two finger scroll working on ubuntu 11.04?
<mASOUD_42> escott, SIFTU it say "/var/run/gdm/auth-for-masoud-pipvLh/database"
<jukebox-zero> my best guess is it's not finding libx264-dev but it's installed so this is just ... odd.
<escott> mASOUD_42, thats annoying. that location will change with each gdm login. you could create a script that on login copies that file to .Xauthority or symlinks as needed
<mASOUD_42> escott, you mean create a cron job that runs on every boot?
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: I would start with "export DISPLAY=:0" in yur script and using full paths when calling your script
<escott> mASOUD_42, no a script that you would add to your gnome-session to make it so your cron session can find the xauth files it needs
<SIFTU> I didnt think cron processed .bashrc and I'm not sure where ~/bin is added to the $PATH
<escott> SIFTU, he needs the authority file too. the display is not enough
<SIFTU> escott: even as his own user?
<escott> SIFTU, absolutely
<greg3000> hiya friends, I just upgraded my ubuntu box to the latest distro and now the thing just reboots after passing the grub menu.  Anyone else experiencing this?
<escott> SIFTU, or maybe not, but i would think so
<urlin2u> greg3000, maverick to natty upgrade?
<SIFTU> escott: ok, but man xauth doesn suggest that
<theadmin> greg3000: Upgrading Ubuntu breaks a lot and is somewhat dangerous. I suggest backing your /home up and reinstalling altogether.
<greg3000> urlin2u: yes, natty, it gave me the new 2.6.38-10 kernel
<greg3000> theadmin: gosh, never knew that.  at one point I was able to get into repair, but having trouble getting to that point tonight.  can I not run some commands to rebuild the initrd or something?  I guess I am not the only one who experienced this
<urlin2u> greg3000, boot a ubuntu cd, and run the all the commands together in a terminal and paste bin the RESULTS.txt that will be in home. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<theadmin> greg3000: Hm, I'm not sure how to rebuild initrd on Ubuntu. Try "mkinitcpio", though can't guarantee anything there
<greg3000> urlin2u: ok I will check it out
<greg3000> theadmin: ok thanks for the suggestion
<urlin2u> greg3000, theadmin may be correct did you get a clean upgrade?
<greg3000> urlin2u: this was a minimal 10.10 install running only command line, and so I upgraded from the command line.  Everything seemed to work fine, just after rebooting the screen goes off shortly after it passes the grub menu
<greg3000> then it reboots
<blomp> how do i get my touchpad tab to show back up in mouse preferences?
<escott> SIFTU, i think if the Xauthority is in a non-standard place then you need to specify where it is. since mine is in ~/.Xauthority i don't seem to need to do the export provided $HOME is set correctly
<urlin2u> greg3000, okay you might just follow this guide, 3 methods here a load from a Natty only cd or use the third chroot if another ubuntu cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<greg3000> urlin2u: ok thanks again
<urlin2u> greg3000, if your running headless you could follow this I assume. ;-)
<greg3000> urlin2u: aye it's a headless box
<urlin2u> greg3000, grub2 is the link I assume here as well.
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: my try worked
<greg3000> urlin2u: I think it is grub2, gonna go start hacking away.  thanks - will report back
<SIFTU> escott: trying it with .Xauth moved
<SIFTU> date
<urlin2u> greg3000, cool if you had a upgrade that needs restarting there are a couple of commands  as well.
<urlin2u> finishing actually*
<SIFTU> escott: yep.. you are right.. ~/.Xauthority has to exist then you dont need to export
<Guest44352> hello all
<escott> SIFTU, thats funny... im on 11.10 and having the exact opposite. mine is promiscous as the enable xhost, but put the xauth back in the right place
<escott> SIFTU, it took me so long to figure out how to deal with gdm putting the xauth file in /var and now im using lightdm and the server just doesnt care
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, escott , i changed the script to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/667922/        also i changed the cron tab to absolute path but it didn't work
<harry_> whats the diffrence between 'su' command and 'sudo su -' command ???
<SIFTU> escott: I'm using openbox.. and I cant open anything if I move ~/Xauthority
<theadmin> harry_: You shouldn't use either of those.
<theadmin> harry_: You should use "sudo -i"
<TheUros> hi, i have a question ... i hava an old asus eee 900 netbook wich has 4gb + 8gb ssd ... how i can partition this two drives for ubuntu ? .. can i put entire installation on 4gb and leave 8gb for home ?? ...
<escott> mASOUD_42, the problem you will have is that pipvLH will change every time you login. so you either have to find it each time (you know it will start the same) or force gdm to put the Xauthority in ~/.Xauthority or use xhost to enable host based authentication (less secure)
<ActionParsnip> harry_: su is for switch user, default is to root which is disabled, sudo su   wil get you a root shell but use: sudo -i   instead
<harry_> theadmin: but when my application runs it ask for the root password and when i supply the root password my application runs under the root privilages and at that time i am not able to assess the "env | grep GDM_LANG" variable.
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: this worked for me but I have a ~/.Xauthority
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: http://pastebin.com/pRHhxrRB
<statim> anyone familiar with pbuilder know how to clean up the environment.  i built something in it, but now there are a bunch of .deb files in the pbuilder area
<ActionParsnip> harry_: run the app with sudo and use your own password
<harry_> but when i do 'su' command i can asssess the "env | grep GDM_LANG" but when i do 'sudo su -' i am not able to assess it.
<harry_> ActionParsnip:its a GUI application launch on Double click.
<ActionParsnip> harry_: you can launch gui apps with gksudo
<theadmin> !gksu | harry_
<ubottu> harry_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<harry_> i am usng installerjammer which has no such fasility for it.
<escott> harry_, launching gui apps from su can break your gui config for non-root users
<ActionParsnip> harry_: fnie, but your OS does
<ActionParsnip> *fine
<harry_> ActionParsnip:but in iNstallljammer there is a build in command for it and i am not able to chnage is sadly.
<mASOUD_42> escott, SIFTU , well how can i force the gdm to make the .Xauthority?
<ActionParsnip> harry_: you are missing the point
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: not sure on that.. I dont use gdm
<ActionParsnip> harry_: the command apt-get doesn't "have the facility" just the same, but if you prefix it with sudo it run, it gives the access
<yetone> 测试
<ActionParsnip> harry_: so you need to make a launcher to run:  gksudo command
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: probably in you r gdm.conf
<rww> !cn | yetone
<ubottu> yetone: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<escott> mASOUD_42, no idea
<afschuld> Hi bitches
<harry_> No i am not missing the point but the problem is i just want to understand the basic thing that what happen if i launch my application when it ask for the root password does it use the command 'su' or 'sudo su -'???just the technical clarification i need
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: UserAuthDir=
<rww> !guidelines | afschuld
<ubottu> afschuld: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> harry_: this will make it run with elevated priveledges, it is moot what the command is so saying install jammer doesn't have the facility is nonesense. There are tools in Ubuntu to give it the access it needs. Hell you can even run web browsers with te extra access and they don't have the facility either
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: The directory where user's .Xauthority file should be saved. When nothing is specfied the user's home directory is used.
<ActionParsnip> harry_: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<niche> Hey guys, still trying to resolve a problem I've been having. I have two HDDs, one with Windows 7 and after installing 11.04 Ubuntu on my other HDD I am no longer able to boot the Windows 7 HDD if my Ubuntu HDD is disconnected or if the priority of my W7 HDD is first. I get stuck at "grub>" every time. Can anyone help?
<SIFTU> niche: sounds like you blew away the bootloader for windows
<urlin2u> niche, were you able to get the sdb drive changed in the bios to be read first?
<niche> SIFTU, any way to fix that without formatting Windows?
<ActionParsnip> harry_: as a user which is what you are, when you launch any app without sudo etc, it runs as your user. That's all
<harry_> ActionParsnip:so when i launch my applicationa and it ask for the root password what happnes at time??
<SIFTU> niche: PM
<niche> urlin2u, yes I was and can boot Ubuntu without a problem as long as it is first priority. However, I do not always have this hard drive connected and it poses a big issue if I can't boot W7 without using the grub loader on the Ubuntu HDD
<escott> niche, you installed grub to the w7 mbr, put it on the other drives mbr, then you can restore the w7 bootloader if you want
<urlin2u> SIFTU, easy fix just needs sdb first read and grub loaded to the mbr of sdb
<ActionParsnip> harry_: there is no root password so it will fail. The app is running as user. If you prefix the command with gksudo then it will already be running as root and you wil not be challenged
<SIFTU> urlin2u: even when he pulls the linux disk?
<urlin2u> niche, so when yo boot ubuntu did you run sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> SIFTU, not sure
<gurifisu> i plugged in my nikon with a cf card instead, and it appeared on the desktop, but i am unable to write anything onto it (eg. paste)
<niche> urlin2u, yes... I have tried all the tricks to restore the W7 boot
<SIFTU> urlin2u: I dont think he wants grub on his win 7 disk.. its a seperate disk
<sgo11> ricky26, hi, are you there? yesterday, I asked the question regarding low screen resolution problem. now, I found the cause.
<mASOUD_42> SIFTU, where is the gdm.conf ?
<urlin2u> SIFTU, I'm not suggesting that.
<urlin2u> SIFTU, sda is windows sdb is linux
<Susie> 0.0
<urlin2u> niche, run this whole wget from the ubuntu terminal and pastebin the RESULTS/text that will be in home.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<SIFTU> urlin2u: yeah but when he pulls his linux disk out.. he wants to boot off his windows disk
<urlin2u> SIFTU, I will get the MS bootloader in the sda it is one command
<ricky26> sgo11: What was it?
<SIFTU> urlin2u: yes. restore the win mbr
<urlin2u> SIFTU, or you can its cool. ;-)
<SIFTU> urlin2u: go for it.. dd bs=512 count=1? I dont have a win mbr
<urlin2u> SIFTU, I'm just concerned all the bootfiles are there the script will tell us.
<SIFTU> mASOUD_42: try in /etc/gdm or something
<anderson> hi
<urlin2u> niche, can you run that wget and get the script posted?
<anderson> can some one help me ?
<niche> running now
<sgo11> ricky26, it's just because of the VGA cable. I never knew VGA cables have different versions. one is 3+6 VGA cable. one is 3+4 VGA cable. 3+6 VGA cable supports 1080p. 3+4 VGA cable only supports 1024x768. After changing the VGA cable, the problem is solved.
<ricky26> sgo11: I never knew that. XD
<urlin2u> niche, cool you have a windows install disc, or a recovery disc?
<sgo11> ricky26, :) I never knew this either. very weird.
<niche> urlin2u, yes but God only know where it is at. I've moved twice since installing :(
<urlin2u> niche, you will need it or we can put lilo there from a ubuntu disc.
<anderson> hi
<anderson> i need help please
<SIFTU> anderson: just ask
<anderson> can some one help me ?
<anderson> ok
<urlin2u> anderson, ask away man.;-)
<niche> urlin2u, http://www.mediafire.com/?q3a6a6re94bxm9v
<anderson> i have ubuntu 11 vps
<anderson> i need uinstal gui on it
<niche> lilo?
<anderson> i need very light gui
<ActionParsnip> anderson: sudo apt-get install lxde     will give a light ui
<anderson> i need lighter than lxde
<SIFTU> anderson: twm :)
<niche> Ah, just wikipedia'ed lilo... this will work for a Windows disk?
<popey> anderson: fvwm
<anderson> open box or something lik that
<anderson> can u give me all the command
<anderson> ?
<SIFTU> anderson: then do openbox
<BILLYKANE> icewm and fluxbox
<anderson> can u give me the command  ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: then change lxde for openbox or whatever you want, same command
<popey> anderson: sudo apt-get install fvwm
<EightySix> hi all. i'm trying to setup a home server using apache2 + dyndns. I'm not sure if my website is up. http://jumpingcrabs.dyndns.info/
<blomp> what does it mean my touchpad tab doesnt come up in mouse options?
<EightySix> What text do you see?
<popey> EightySix: sparta
<EightySix> thanks :D
<anderson> but u going to help me on setup vncserver + config the xtratup ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: why not just skip the gui and use cli
<urlin2u> niche, here it is for everybody to see, hold on http://paste.ubuntu.com/667936/
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheUros> anyone....
<anderson> yes i need vnc to connect to my vps graphical interface
<SIFTU> anderson: have you ever run openbox before?
<anderson> no
<blomp> what does it mean my touchpad tab doesnt come up in mouse options?
<SIFTU> anderson: it's a little more than 1 command
<ActionParsnip> anderson: that guide wil show how to do it more securely. VNC has zero encryption
<ActionParsnip> anderson: why not configure just with an SSH terminal?
<anderson> ok what is the commands ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: read the link!
<anderson> wich link ?
<urlin2u> niche, so you have a grub file in the windows partition we can manualy remove it from sdb2
<anderson> i already connected to the vps via shh , and waiting to just get the commands
<ActionParsnip> anderson: read what ubottu said.
<urlin2u> niche, open that partition click on boot and remove anything named grub
<mASOUD_42> EightySix, THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<anderson> i already installed vnc + lxde + gnome on many servers
<EightySix> mASOUD_42, Thanks.
<urlin2u> niche sdb2 okay.
<anderson> but now the things is change because i need something light
<mASOUD_42> EightySix, np ;)
<gskelling> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics drivers for linux?
<SIFTU> gskelling: yes
<ActionParsnip> anderson: it makes them use more resources, take longer to boot and makes them less secure
<niche> urlin2u, ok wait so how do I open that partition and delete anything named grub?
<gskelling> ah, SIFTU
<gskelling> I'm back =D
<niche> urlin2u, I'm a noober
<SIFTU> gskelling: bad experiences :) well it was working but performance wasnt any good
<anderson> i really didnt understand
<gskelling> bad experiences eh. hm
<anderson> because u didnt understand what i want
<SIFTU> anderson: openbox isnt much lighter than lxde.. as lxde uses openbox as it;s WM
<gskelling> for my laptop, people have found ways to disable both the intel one and the nvidia one, I can't decide which route I should go
<urlin2u> niche, no problem if your in Ubunrtu go to home and look in the side left panel for partitions I can give you a screen shot of what it looks like if wanted.
<anderson> ok
<anderson> so i install lxde its better than open box ?
<blomp> what does it mean my touchpad tab doesnt come up in mouse options?
<SIFTU> gskelling: ok you can disable the intel one? do that
<ActionParsnip> anderson: its a nicer experience but you can run just openbox
<don-i> so this is a non ubuntu q, but i think you guys might know. Can any router be used as an AP ?
<niche> urlin2u, Gotcha. Now how do I find anything named Grub on this large 1TB HDD? lol
<don-i> or "repeater"
<ActionParsnip> anderson: like I said, it doesn't do the server any favours using a gui
<SIFTU> anderson: well not exactly.. but the DE in LXDE isnt that much heavier than plain openbox
<gskelling> SIFTU, I get much better battery life with just the intel one though
<ActionParsnip> don-i: I'd ask in ##networking
<SIFTU> gskelling: yeah.. do you game?
<don-i> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<urlin2u> niche, the boot file look here. http://imagebin.org/168271
<gskelling> SIFTU, a little, not much
<anderson> i need to get connected to my vps via vnc and for do that i need graphical inteface to open browser , open programs etc ..
<harry_> Ok guys thanks for the information...
<harry_> :)
<ActionParsnip> anderson: but it's a server, what programs do you need?
<SIFTU> gskelling: well the intel one is fine if you dont.. and with kernel 3.0 is actually pretty good (2000fps in glxgears)
<anderson> browser like chromium etc ..
<niche> urlin2u, OK, deleted the Grub folder out of boot, woot. Now is this like a Mac where I have to empty the trash bin? lol
<ActionParsnip> anderson: then its not a server, its a desktop system
<urlin2u> niche, look on that main page and the boot file for anything grub.
<gskelling> SIFTU, also disabling the intel graphics card requires me to turn my ASUS laptops SATA mode to "compatible" instead of "Enhanced" which I'm afraid would mess up the performance of my SSD
<sorcerer> ?
<anderson> yes i need install desktop on vps
<ActionParsnip> anderson: why would you want to vnc to a system to run a browser exactly?
<SIFTU> gskelling: you are lucky you have the option.. I'm stuck
<gskelling> SIFTU, what laptop?
<anderson> just to browse and use the vps as desktop as i use my computer desktop
<niche> urlin2u, there was only 1 item inside of the boot folder. It was a folder called Grub and I deleted it. Is there anything else I need to hunt down and delete? I don't know what you mean by main page
<SIFTU> gskelling: dell XPS 15 l502x
<gskelling> I worked on one of those today! =P
<SIFTU> lol
<ActionParsnip> anderson: the guide ubottu gave shows how you can use an SSH tunnel to secure vnc
<gskelling> big huge honkin' things, but they are powerful
<anderson> what is the lighter browser on ubuntu
<anderson> i think dinno ?
<SIFTU> gskelling: yeah has the i7 quad
<gskelling> is it hard to get the 3.0 kernel working well on ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: arora is light, or lynx
<gskelling> maybe I'll try the intel one with that first, I really don't want to reduce the performance of my ssd
<anderson> arora ?
<ActionParsnip> gskelling: shouldn't be too hard but you won't be supported here as it;s a 3rd party kernel
<SIFTU> gskelling: you could get it from a PPA or manually compile it
<urlin2u> niche, no run the script again so we can see that the grub.image is gone, be sure to tab my nic to. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> anderson: yes?
<anderson> i realy didnt understand your last reply
<niche> tab your nic to? Elaboration?
<SIFTU> niche: means autocomplete.. start typing a nic and press tab
<urlin2u> niche, and paste here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<niche> lol
<niche> I'm such an idiot
<niche> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667946/
<ActionParsnip> anderson: arora is  alight browser, you asked for the name of a browser, so I gave arora as a suggestion.
<anderson> arora is lighter than dinno ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: its a light browser, much lighter than firefox and such
<SIFTU> anderson: define lighter
<ActionParsnip> anderson: there is also swiftfox and iceweasel
<urlin2u> niche, good job it is gone, now I would prefer putting the MS boot in the mbr, but lilo (another bootloader) works for booting windows
<urlin2u> niche, can you find that MS disc, or you want lilo?
<anderson> ok thank u , but i need if u can please just the lighter one on ubuntu
<niche> urlin2u, hmmmmmmm. Let me take a look for that disk. How much trouble is it to do this with lilo?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: I'm not quite sure. I'd go for arora. If you want the lightest then Lynx will use very few resources and doesn't even need an x server to be present
<urlin2u> niche, just a ubuntu disc boot and opening the universal repo and two commands
<anderson> sudo apt-get install Lynx ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: lower case l
<ActionParsnip> anderson: it will work, but has no flash support
<anderson> and what is the lighter browser have flash support
<ActionParsnip> anderson: arora
<BILLYKANE> QtWeb??
<ActionParsnip> anderson: flash will most likely run high cpu usage on the box, depends how much CPU power you have
<flametai1> Anyone in here have an HP Slate 500?
<niche> urlin2u, so I use the 11.04 Live CD to do it? How do I go about opening the universal repo?
<Kartagis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<niche> urlin2u, does lilo have any strange quirks that the Windows bootloader would not have?
<niche> like annoyances when booting the W7 HDD
<SIFTU> anderson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667953/ <-- take your pick
<urlin2u> niche, open synaptic-settings-repositories first tab tick universe, close those windows leaving synaptic open hit reload then close sysnaptic and open a terminal.
<zambaboo> is it possible to install other releases using nattys' netboot?
<zambaboo> (pxe, preseed)
<anderson> thank you very much
<urlin2u> niche, no lilo you will never see it windos bot will show like normal, especially if from the HD.
<urlin2u> windows boot
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: looks decent
<niche> urlin2u, so when I have both HDDs installed and W7 HDD is top priority, is it going to ask me if I want to boot W7 or Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> niche, windows first in bios will boot like it has a MS bootloader straight in. ;-)
<urlin2u> like magic niche, ;-)
<Nubnub> ello
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, It is, but I'm unsure if it's possible to put Linux on. And have it operatable of course. Considering Linux can go onto anything.
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, I saw a thread about it but people were saying the touch didn't work I believe.
<niche> urlin2u, sweet, now what commands do I need to enter when I boot with the Live CD and open universe and terminal?
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: put ubuntu on an SD card etc and boot to it, see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: assuming it can boot SD card
<urlin2u> niche, so boot the 11.04 let me know if you want those instructions again
<urlin2u> niche, open synaptic-settings-repositories first tab tick universe, close those windows leaving synaptic open hit reload then close sysnaptic and open a terminal.
<ugly_duck> whats the panel called thats at the bottom of the screen, i love it but natty doesn't have it by default, i like seeing what apps are open all the time
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, I suppose I could. Just didn't want to waste my time lol
<niche> urlin2u, I don't understand. So after doing that and opening Terminal, lilo will be installed on my W7 HDD?
<urlin2u> niche we will run one command after you load lilo.
<ActionParsnip> ugly_duck: probably gnome-panel. Its lxpanel here :)
<Nubnub> Can any one tell me How to get Compiz to work on Kubuntu? I have all of the packages Dl'd...
<urlin2u> niche, just follow these instructions, I will cover you here. open synaptic-settings-repositories first tab tick universe, close those windows leaving synaptic open hit reload then close sysnaptic and open a terminal.
<niche> kk I'm just going to boot and do that and get back into chat
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, lxpanel? So you are not running Ubuntu then I assume?
<urlin2u> niche, cool I will explain then the two commands after the instructions
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: lxde is in the repos, it uses lxpanel
<ugly_duck> ActionParsnip: thats not to bad actually..
<ugly_duck> but this one only has the trash and thats it
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: my desktop on my lappy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Images/Desktop.png
<ActionParsnip> ugly_duck: natty puts stuff on the top panel
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: look nito lubuntu ;)
<Nubnub> Aany1 Familiar with Kubuntu? and changing Window managers?
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, ah, okay then. And oh very interesting! It's colorful :D Something my desktop is not aware of lol! And it sort of reminds me of Kubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: its a lot lighter, its very blue, not too jazzy
<longjohn30> Nubnub: #kubuntu?
<Nubnub> Newest
<Nubnub> just installed 2 days ago
<longjohn30> ActionParsnip: is your power consumption noticably lower with lxde as opposed to other distros?
<Nubnub> dl'd and installed 2 days ago
<longjohn30> s/lxde/lubuntu/
<longjohn30> Nubnub: i'm saying your question would be better answered in #kubuntu
<Nubnub> its the Wweb server version amd 64
<Nubnub> o thanks
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, my desktop that doesn't see color much :D lmao http://i51.tinypic.com/317gt8i.png
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: looks groovy
<flametai1> Also, ActionParsnip, LibreOffice, are those closer to microsoft office than OpenOffice? I've been looking for a replacement for Microsoft Office on Linux other than OpenOffice, it doesn't seem to cut it for me.
<flametai1> And considering I need them as close as possible for college.
<flametai1> It would be helpful to find it
<SIFTU> flametai1: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice, so is very similar
<flametai1> Ah okay.
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: not sure what the difference is. I just use what's there. There are plenty of comparison sites talking about the differences
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: tbh, I usually pull it off and just use abiword, I don't fully use openoffice so I save resources (makes a faster pc :))
<linuxuz3r_> sup
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I like the no format option in abiword, works in capture off the web the others wont.
<Snicers-Home> Does IE9 support SNI?
<urlin2u> no fromat paste*
<flametai1> ActionParsnip, faster pc is always good :)
<ActionParsnip> Snicers-Home: IE9 isnt an ubuntu app so is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> flametai1: I need it, all my sysyems are old
<linuxuz3r_> Snicers-Home, try #windows
<speedrunnerG55> help i forgot how to turn on drivers
<flametai1> I know that all too well, I used to run on a machine with only 128mb ram. I'm currently only running 2gns of ram and AMD Athlon processor 2.1Ghz
<flametai1> gbs* well the heck with my typo's tonight.
<speedrunnerG55> (whi isnt it in aditional drivers?)
<urlin2u> speedrunnerG55, name the graphic card?
<speedrunnerG55> nvidia gforce 6200
<urlin2u> speedrunnerG55, help will arrive. ;-)
<speedrunnerG55> i had it working before, but i removed the driver and reinstalled it, now its not in use
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, I'm back
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, col you want the instructions again.
<niche-LiveCD> nah I remember
<urlin2u> cool niche,
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, however, I do not remember how to open synaptic-settings-repositories
<speedrunnerG55> ok do i have to restart now?
<niche-LiveCD> or I should say ever known
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, click the applications button and open synaptic
<flametai1> Also, ActionParsnip, I have no SD cards so I am going to attempt it with a USB boot
<niche-LiveCD> package manager?
<niche-LiveCD> mo'K
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, search with synaptic then open
<speedrunnerG55> it still says its not in use, should i restart?
<Tophen> I'm at the final stage of my problem... But I need help with one more thing...
<speedrunnerG55> 0_0
<Tophen> I'm on a MacBook with BootCamp (don't have admin; it's school laptop) and the bios can't be accessed.
<greg3000> So I've got an amd phenom II 4-core box and it's having trouble booting ubuntu.  Trouble started after an upgrade to 11.04, but I just downloaded a copy of ubuntu server 64bit, burned it to CD, and this system still reboots near the start of the boot-up sequence.
<speedrunnerG55> imah try to reboot.
<Tophen> Could I put a bios ISO on a cd and then choose to run off my ehd?
<speedrunnerG55> ill come back if there is still anny issues
<urlin2u> brave soul
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, not finding anything in synaptic package manager that says universe
<niche-LiveCD> where should I be looking
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, synaptic-settings-repositories first tab tick universe, close those windows leaving synaptic open hit reload then close sysnaptic and open a terminal.
<rawfodog> my icons wont minimize to the tray. I've deleted the top panel, and moved everything to the bottem. I've included INDICATOR APPLET ALL. Why wont things show up in the systems tray ?
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, your not searching in synaptic but opening these in the top panel
<rawfodog> NEVERMIND, it's because I didnt add "Notification container"
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, so you want me to Un-tick Community-maintained Open Source Software (universe) ?
<rawfodog> I take that back. XCHAT still wont show up in the minimized tray
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, don't untick anything first tab at the top far left 2nd line universe tick on.
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, it already had a checkmark then. What do I need to do now
<rawfodog> When I 'x' out of xchat it asks "minimize to tray ?". I won't show in the tray when I minimize it.  I look at the processes and it's still running. It's in the tray right now, but I didn't close it
<speedrunnerG55> its still isnt in use
<speedrunnerG55> i thought there was a way to turn it on but i dont remember
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, close those windows leave synaptic open and hit reload let it run then close it and open a terminal.
<rawfodog> There is, it asks me and I say yes
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, roger, ready for next step
<speedrunnerG55> were?
<rawfodog> It used to work before I went customizing the panels
<maheanuu> Does anyone here know where I can find manuals for ubuntu and terminal command usage etc  in French.  I have installed 11.04 on my grandsons and daughters computers and they are very much needing instructions in their mother tongue, any help would be greatly appreciated
<glebihan> rawfodog, did you restart xchat ?
<rawfodog> many times
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, so where are yo at.
<urlin2u> you
<niche-LiveCD> Terminal
<rawfodog> Its in the minimize panel now, but the program window is active
<urlin2u> lets just for being care run the sudo fdisk -l to make sure sdb is still the windows drive
<speedrunnerG55> can i at least know here it is?
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, look above
<rawfodog> The second I ex it out, it SHOULD be in the panel, the process manager shows it is running, and on default gnome set up it would still show.
<rawfodog> For me however, after deleteing the panel and putting everying into one panel, it doesn't show
<speedrunnerG55> like a general idea of where i can find it?
<speedrunnerG55> i dont know why it wouldnt be right in aditional drivers,
<speedrunnerG55> its like i have to go on a scavenger hunt
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, sda2 is my W7 partition
<speedrunnerG55> :(
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, are you sure the script said sdb hd.
<speedrunnerG55> i know i did it before
<maheanuu> And for me I am having a problem when I open anything in places instead of opening documents I bring up a picture etc
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, sb2 on the bootscript is it now sda2
<urlin2u> sdb2
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/667971/
<sgo11> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<speedrunnerG55> :(
<jojovictorino> hi, newbie here :)
<speedrunnerG55> i need to know where to find it. my moms calling me to bed, amd in not going to sleep well if i know its not set up properly
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, wait there are many HDDs, not sure which one is WIndows 7 arrrg
<urlin2u> niche cool sda2 now thats why we check, so you ran the reload in synaptic?
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: find what?
<speedrunnerG55> where i can aturn on my video driver
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, it is ada2
<speedrunnerG55> turn
<urlin2u> sda2
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, you mean sda2?
<speedrunnerG55> its not in use
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, kk if you say so!
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, yes you ran the reload in synaptic correct?
<GoodAD> ubuntu = virus stuxnet ?
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, yes I did
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, cool here is a link with two commands run both and your set hold on, I will pastebin it.
 * speedrunnerG55 pokes i42n 
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: You can not use Unity? Or do you just want to have 3D accelleration?
<speedrunnerG55> i want 3d acseleration, i dont like unity
<GoodAD> Virus Stuxnet = Ubuntu ?
<i42n> What Graphics Card do you use?
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667976/
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, run the commands individually in that order.
<speedrunnerG55> i use an nvidea force 6200
<maheanuu> speedrunner if you log out and look below your user name you can load 11.04 in classic and it will be like 10.10 as far as using gnome
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, says I have to run liloconfig(8) when process is completed or it won't work
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, is that still ok?
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: go to system menu and look for something like restricted drivers.
<speedrunnerG55> i know
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, ignore that as the link says
<niche-LiveCD> kk
<speedrunnerG55> ok ill try that
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, only error you will ever love. ;-)
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, lol. Alright well it's time to test it out
<maheanuu> speedrunner, I also think that unity sux
<speedrunnerG55> i couldnt fiind that
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, yeah you should be able to boot windows from grub and that HD now.
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u,  won't be back on if it works, wife is about to kill me now. Thanks so much, I'm grateful for your help I would be lost without it!
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, no problem you want gthe one command from a windows disc to replace lilo if you want
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, sure
<speedrunnerG55> there is aditional drivers but its only tlling me its not in use
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, bootrec.exe /fixmbr
 * speedrunnerG55 cries
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, from the repair terminal on booted windows disc.
<speedrunnerG55> i was onlly doing as my a+ book told me to
<KE1HA> I asked over in ubuntu-server but nobody's home it seems, is there any known problem / bugs with Ubuntu 11.04-Server and Samba, Ive' been trying for hours to setup a simple share, even with SWAT ans still no joy.
<niche-LiveCD> urlin2u, great. Saved for future reference. Thanks again
<speedrunnerG55> i dont know hat to do
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: I think that's the correct settings window. Try to enable the graphics driver there.
<urlin2u> niche-LiveCD, no problem glad we got here. ;-)
<speedrunnerG55> there isnt a wayt, its activated but "not in use"
<maheanuu> speed what are you trying to do?
<speedrunnerG55> make it be in use
<maheanuu> I read back but not seeing what you are trying to do
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: did you modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<brubelsabs> What should I check if I get an "no such file or directory" when executing an _existing_ file with _proper_ permissions on an ext4 partition?
<brubelsabs> its not a symlink
<brubelsabs> the file is real there
<brubelsabs> having right permissions
<speedrunnerG55> i removed the driver, because i removed a simmilar card and put a new one in thinking i should get a new driver for it
<nighter> brubelsabs: you execute the file with ./filename ? I mean so you are sure the file execute from your PATH.
<brubelsabs> nighter:  Yes I execute it with ./lmutils
<nighter> brubelsabs: file ./lmutils
<Niche> Just logging on to say it works perfectly! Woooo woooo!
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: How did you remove it?
 * Niche does a dance while holding a trout
<speedrunnerG55> in aditional driver, i clicked remove
<brubelsabs> ELF 64-bit binary
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: ok, and now you can not install it again.
<brubelsabs> even strace gave me the hint that some file was not found
<i42n> hm
<Karen_m> new laptop, sound does not work.  Any ideas?
<brubelsabs> strace lmutil
<brubelsabs> execve("./lmutil", ["lmutil"], [/* 110 vars */]) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<speedrunnerG55> i did, but its not in use
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: oh ok. do you have a config manager of nvidia installed? it should come with the driver.
<brubelsabs> mountoptions: /dev/sda3 on /local type ext4 (rw,relatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<speedrunnerG55> config manager? there is a configuration tool thingu in administration
<urlin2u> nich
<urlin2u> yay trout dancing,
<filsuf> I need a streaming-radio app like windows' "tuneradio" ... what shall I download?
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: what i mean is directly from nvidia.
<eviscares> Good morning, does someone know whether I can coax apt-get to download an older version of a package from a ppa?
<speedrunnerG55> idk
<speedrunnerG55> where would that be? in the home folder as a .somehting?
<popey> eviscares: apt-get install packagename=1.2.3.4
<popey> eviscares: where 1.2.3.4 is the version number
<urlin2u> eviscares, sure be careful no other are installed watxh the dependencies
<dzup> how do i reinstall all gnome related back to original values, all, i can not play flash in firefox, chrome, opera, i try purge and so on, i need to reinstall all gnome with al /etc /usr/etc files ...any ideas?
<urlin2u> watch*
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: for me its in system menu. like synaptic etc.
<eviscares> urlin2u: but how can I force him to take an older version? In the repo I use the newest version is 1.4, but I need 1.3 cause 1.4 is still too buggy
<speedrunnerG55> there isnt annything in my system menue exept other options
<brubelsabs> nighter: libc6: "No such file or directory" error when attempting to execute LSB executable without lsb-core
<nighter> brubelsabs: you run an 64 bits os?
<dzup> how do i reinstall all gnome related back to original values, all, i can not play flash in firefox, chrome, opera, i try purge and so on, i need to reinstall all gnome with al /etc /usr/etc files ...any ideas?, this is a i386 machine in maverick, thank you all
<Dan18> Hello, when does Rump1 usually join in?
<brubelsabs> yes
<brubelsabs> it was solved now by installing lsb-core
<urlin2u> eviscares, put the ppa in sources.list with the concurrent release of that package, run a update, install then put a # in front of the ppa in the sources list
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: what about opening a terminal and entering nvidia. then douvle press tab. anything there?
<brubelsabs> but this is very uninformative :)
<brubelsabs> I meant the error message
<brubelsabs> but once again a good google search phrase did it :D
<eviscares> urlin2u:  that might work. thanks
<urlin2u> eviscares, did you look on the web for a deb of the package first?
<brubelsabs> nighter:  bye
<urlin2u> eviscares, you could down load the tar if one there or a deb.
<speedrunnerG55> idk what all this is
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: paste it
<gadlol> hi, what is the best video converter for ubuntu? i am using 9.10. thanks...
<eviscares> urlin2u:  ther isn't :/
<urlin2u> gadlol, handbrake is nice
<speedrunnerG55> Display all 2964 possibilities? (y or n)
<speedrunnerG55> :
<speedrunnerG55> !
<speedrunnerG55> ./
<speedrunnerG55> [
<FloodBot1> speedrunnerG55: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedrunnerG55> [[
<[Sanyi]> heheh :)
<gadlol> urlin2u thanks,I am checking it right now
 * speedrunnerG55 puts up a rainbow
<rww> speedrunnerG55: I saw you were only up to aa- and figured it was probably worth stopping :)
<SauceFace> I've got a problem with 11.04 guys. My UI performance is very laggy, using AMD phenom II x4 3GHz and an ATI HD 4890 1GB. Tried enabling/disabling ATI drivers, with no effect. Runs the same in Classic Ubuntu a well. Anyone know what's up?
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: i think you did it wrong ;) you have to start typing nvidia, then double press tab. no enter
<speedrunnerG55> but it does nothing
<speedrunnerG55> it says y/n
<domedagen> Can anyone make any sense out of step 4 http://blog.greweb.fr/2011/01/how-to-make-dlink-dwa-140-perfectly-work-on-linux/ here?
<speedrunnerG55> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig nvidia-detector       nvidia-smi
<i42n> it should display 6 nvidia stuff things or nothing if you do not have it.
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: exactly
<domedagen> I do a a "# wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf". Am I done?
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: run sudo nvidia-settings
<speedrunnerG55> that opened the configurator
<i42n> speedrunnerG55: yes
<speedrunnerG55> nvidia x server settings
<SauceFace> Anyone have any suggestions for my issue? :S
<wildbat> wow Kubuntu changed a lot from 9.04 @@.
<urlin2u> domedagen, that line your just setting the ssid name and password, probably can be done in the m]network manager, not sure really.
<speedrunnerG55> when will it be in use?
<i42n> try to generate a new xorg.conf with this tool. that might help.
<urlin2u> SauceFace, all I can see on the web as far as amd is it will run better on some distros and not others, have you tried any others?
<domedagen> urlin2u: I don't know exactly what wpa_supplicant does but I think it is supposed to get my wilan card working with ndiswrapper. I can't see my WLAN in network manager. Maybe you know how to get a ndiswrapper device visable in networkmanager
<SauceFace> urlin2u: I have not with this hardware. That is a bummer, I am one of the few that actually likes unity. Is 10.04 too much different
<urlin2u> domedagen, not really I was just looking at the command you posted, sorry.
<speedrunnerG55> its still not in use, i tried to save configurations a xser confiiiguration
<gskelling> can someone help me get php-gtk working? It seems to install right, and the demo loads up fine, but when I run phoronix test suite with gui nothing happens
<urlin2u> SauceFace, don't take my word here though.
<speedrunnerG55> idk i really have to go to bed now
<speedrunnerG55> thank you for hellping me i4
<domedagen> urlin2u: I appreciate that you try atleast
<urlin2u> domedagen, no problem.
<lewis93> I was playing with Ubuntu Tweak and then my laptop shutdown - now I can't see the launcher or the bar at the top. How do I reverse this?
<bazhang> lewis93, ubuntu tweak? installed from where
<urlin2u> Lewis29, what were you doing in the tweak?
<gskelling> can someone help me get php-gtk working? It seems to install right, and the demo loads up fine, but when I run phoronix test suite with gui (gtk-php app) nothing happens
<lewis93> bazhang, I can't remember; I'd go in my history and paste the link but I can't get to a browser.
<lewis93> urlin2u, I was trying to adjust the appearance of things, and then some things got disabled and now I am stuck.
<zamba> is it possible to set up symantec netbackup on ubuntu?
<ikonia> zamba: yes, but if you are using 64bit it's a very VERY dirty hack, 32bit is less
<gskelling> anyone? the people in #php-gtk are all idle
<ikonia> gskelling: not really something we support
<urlin2u> Lewis29, in the termoinal ubuntu-tweak and it will open
<gskelling> I see
<gskelling> it has a couple of ubuntu only related issues
<gskelling> so I thought i'd try
<urlin2u> Lewis29, same fro firefox
<urlin2u> for
<ikonia> gskelling: how is it ubuntu related ?
<gskelling> ikonia, just the issues during install
<zamba> ikonia: tell me about it :)
<gskelling> installing it on ubuntu requires a few extra steps
<gskelling> vs other linux distros
<zamba> ikonia: and i'm of course running 64-bit :)
<gskelling> at least thats what I think
<ikonia> gskelling: what issue during install
<ikonia> zamba: the honest answer is, even symatic don't support it (I know their website says they do) but they don't support anything beyond 8.04 due to the dirty hacks,
<gskelling> ikonia, in this one tutorial I found for php-gtk on ubuntu it says "We need to patch the PHP-GTK source because Ubuntu is using a version of libtool which appears to be different than what other distributions are using."
<evil_> i lose mine secret key,how could i find it?
<urlin2u> Lewis29, if you installed from the terminal history, and ctrl-alt-t opens a terminal
<zamba> ikonia: well, give me the dishonest answer then :)
<ikonia> gskelling: I thought php-gtk was already in the repos
<ikonia> zamba: "yes, it's fully supported by symantec and works out of the box"
<gskelling> ikonia, I don't think so...
<zamba> ikonia: hehe
<viktor35> привет всем!!!
<rww> viktor35: English here, please :). /join #ubuntu-ru for Russian.
<ikonia> gskelling: ah, it's in a PPA
<lewis93> urlin2u, i reversed all the changes I made and nothing has happened; everything is still messed up. How do I get to System Settings from the terminal?
<viktor35> im bad english
<viktor35> veri bad)
<ikonia> gskelling: or an external repo
<iceroot> !ru | viktor35
<gskelling> ikonia, yeah I tried the PPA too, the php-gtk demo works, but the php-gtk app I'm trying to run doesn't
<ubottu> viktor35: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wisevoyager> Hi! does anyone know how to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/cxKtyvB0 Thank you in advanced for any helps.,
<ikonia> gskelling: sounds like the app is a problem, either as an application or as a compatible application iwth the version ubuntu packages
<lewis93> bazhang, this is where I downloaded the tweak
<urlin2u> Lewis29, I would log out then back in, maybe to the classic if needed.
<gskelling> the app however IS supported in the ubuntu repos.. =\
<babaei> !fa
<gskelling> just requires php-gtk to run the gui
<babaei> hmm
<livingdaylight> Anyone familiar familiar with subsonic? just dl it but do not see it anywhere in menu. Alt+F2 and "subsonic" doesn't launch it either. Anyone?
<ikonia> gskelling: which application ?
<gskelling> livingdaylight, hold on
<gskelling> ikonia, phoronix test suite
<ikonia> gskelling: I'm not aware of it
<viktor35> i love you)
<gskelling> livingdaylight, subsonic can be accessed with a browser. Point the IP address to 127.0.0.1 and whatever port you set
<ikonia> wisevoyager: it would appear that package is not packaged correctly, where did you get it ?
<urlin2u> livingdaylight, how did you install?
<rww> viktor35: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support only, thanks.
<bazhang> viktor35, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<wisevoyager> ikonia, I'm using Backbox linux 10.04 lucid lynx
<livingdaylight> urlin2u, I was going to from getdeb, but went to the subsonic Homepage and dl from there. Navigated to Downloads in Terminal and installed it with sudo dpkg -i
<ikonia> wisevoyager: that's not something we support here, we only support ubuntu here
<Rouse> viktor35, this is not place to express your personal issues
<urlin2u> livingdaylight, gskelling, has an answer
<wisevoyager> ikonia: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 backbox version..
<livingdaylight> urlin2u, livingdaylight@pebble:~$ subsonic Started Subsonic [PID 2408, /var/subsonic/subsonic_sh.log]
<livingdaylight> urlin2u, but don't see anything
<livingdaylight> urlin2u, ok
<bazhang> wisevoyager, blackbox? or backtrack
<livingdaylight> gskellig, just ping me when you're ready - thanks in advance
<urlin2u> livingdaylight, I wouldn't know without installing and messing around with it.
<nessonic> any idea what would cause an ssh login (before password) to hang until a timeout?
<wisevoyager> bazhang, backbox linux
<gskelling> livingdaylight, its running but can only be accessed with a web browser.
<livingdaylight> urlin2u, no worries
<livingdaylight> gskellig, I see!
<gskelling> livingdaylight, I can't remember what the default port is for subsonic, I'm looking it up now
<livingdaylight> gskellig, so, need to go to FF and open an account
<gskelling> livingdaylight, it should be able to be accessed by opening a web browser and pointing it to http://127.0.0.1 or http://localhost:4040
<gskelling> yeah
<bazhang> wisevoyager, that's not supported here try alis for their support channel
<popey> wisevoyager: backbox is not supported here. it's not an official version of Ubuntu.
<gskelling> livingdaylight, all the info you need can be found here: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/getting-started.jsp
<bazhang> !alis | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<gskelling> also livingdaylight its a very cool app. I love it for android.
<HSarena> hello
<wisevoyager> popey, thanks!
<gskelling> streams my own music collection flawlessly to my phone without taking up my ENTIRE phones sdcard
<wisevoyager> bazhang, thanks..
<livingdaylight> gskellig, sorry, about that. I'll dig in there and see if I can figure it out. I did think it was a great idea but rather more straightforward than that. Not sure working through a browser is a great solution
<HSarena> urlin2u : i upgrade my ubuntu but, i can't use unity yet
<gskelling> livingdaylight, its not made to be a normal media player, its meant to be able to stream your music collection to any computer/smartphone in the world instantly
<gskelling> its a media server application
<urlin2u> HSarena, was it a graphic card driver issue as I remember?
<urlin2u> HSarena, can you refresh me?
<HSarena> nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
<livingdaylight> gskellig, yes, but would prefer if the server wasn't run through a browser but had its own stand-alone application, if you see what I mean
<livingdaylight> gskellig, the page you linked doesn't say where these settings are?
<urlin2u> HSarena, I am not good in this area, but others are.
<Siegel-> hi, yesterday i successfully installed my printer driver (brother mfc-5460cn). now i want to install the scanner and fax drivers. i got to this page explaining how to do it http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1a.html, yet i dont know exactly what to type into the terminal.
<Siegel-> can someone help me?
<dzup> i did a recursive gcon2ftool deal i mess everything in gnome in this i386 in maverick, how can i revert/restore all gnome values to defaults?
<HSarena> ok, thank U ;-)
<toluene> hi ! I have setup a ppa server. One of the .deb have problem so I unpack it with "ar", correct the code and pack it back with "ar", after that I replace the .deb in ppa and update "content-length" in the corresponding head file. However, my client got "size-mismatch", after issuing apt-get. What mistake have I made in the process ?
<urlin2u> ;-)
<gskelling> livingdaylight, once you can access the subsonic web interface, you can do everything from there. its like setting up a router
<gskelling> just click settings =P
<gskelling> you might need to login
<HSarena> hi.. i wanna login with unity mode but indicates this error
<urlin2u> HSarena, there is a additional drivers app in the menu look if there is one waiting.
<HSarena> "It seem that you do not have hardware require to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will using the traditional environment"
<HSarena> urlin2u : i don't understand
<livingdaylight> gskellig, that's it I don't knwo how to access the subsonic we interface. I been lookng on their homepage but that isn't it
<dzup> how can i rebuild all my gnome settings? not just the ones in my $HOME but all the system wide gnome modifications i made and restore that to defaults without killing my system in the process (reinstall i386 maverick)?
<livingdaylight> *web
<urlin2u> HSarena, log into the classic you can choose it at login, in the menu is a application called additional drivers. You want to run a update and upgrade first though.
<dzup> or should i reinstall?
<gskelling> livingdaylight, typing http://localhost didn't work? or http://localhost:4040
<bazhang> dzup, got any ppa?
<gskelling> into firefox?
<livingdaylight> gskellig, my bad. Am I supposed to type that into a terminal?
<gskelling> no livingdaylight into firefox. It's a website
<flametai1> Hey guys, quick question, is there a difference between Wine and WineHQ? o.O WineHQ is just Wine's official site correct? Or is there actually another Wine called WineHQ? Was reading a forum and someone mentioned to try "WineHQ" but never clarified what they meant.
<bazhang> dzup, more importantly , got a separate /home partition?
<livingdaylight> gskellig, ok, lol
<gskelling> it's a website hosted on your computer.
<dzup> bazhang: no, i can put everything back but only if i can have gconf2 settings back to normal
<HSarena> Ooooh, i understand
<bazhang> flametai1, the channel #winehq
<livingdaylight> gskellig, ok, and now I'm invited to register an account, ok.. Seriously, I'm a noob, lol
<HSarena> urlin2u : there is 3 drivers
<HSarena> urlin2u : which one i have to install????
<urlin2u> HSarena, have you run a update and upgrade
<HSarena>  urlin2u : yes
<dzup> bazhang: then if i get everything back to defaults settings i promise you i will not ever do a recursive gconf2 deal :(
<HSarena>  urlin2u : just 1 hours ago
<urlin2u> HSarena, do any of them resemble your graphic card?
<filsuf> what's the shortcut for moving between TABS in KONSOLE?
<filsuf> alt-shift-arrow?
<gskelling> livingdaylight, I'm not familiar with newer versions of subsonic, when I installed it I just went to http://localhost:4040 and started setting it up
<HSarena>  urlin2u : there are 3 nvidia drivers
<gskelling> make an account if you want, I dunno up to you
<rethus1> how can i completly format a hdd on linux?
<rethus1> remove all data in secure way
<bazhang> rethus1, gparted live cd
<rethus1> it's a usb-hdd
<gskelling> fdisk!
<livingdaylight> gskellig, do you have to create a username or just the password (its what it seems) and there seems to be a default /var/music path set. But I change that to /home/username/Music ?
<urlin2u> HSarena, this is where I can't really help, so we are farther along though as far as important info others would probably need to help.
<Axlin> filsuf: Should be ctrl-shift-pgup/pgdown
<rethus1> fdisk only change partition-table... seems nbot to erase all given data on it
<bazhang> rethus1, its  a 60mb iso
<filsuf> Axlin: doesnt work
<Axlin> filsuf: Er, without shift, rather.
<filsuf> it used to work though
<filsuf> same shit
<bazhang> filsuf, no cursing
<HSarena> urlin2u : ok, thanks u, i think i can fix it ;-)
<filsuf> not for me
<bakytn> Hello! Please help me....where can I set up the default profile? I copied .gconf and .gnome2 to /etc/skel but it's not working...it's still loading from somewhere else
<urlin2u> HSarena, cool.
<stowoda> hi, my lower panel is auto hided and wont show up again.. How can i fix this?
<gskelling> livingdaylight, I can't remember, like I said I haven't used it in awhile. If you're at the web interface you're on the right track though. Remember the point of subsonic is to share your music with any computer in the world, so a username and password are a good idea to prevent any random stranger from getting to it
<dzup> bazhang: if i apt-get --purge gnome ...and the reinstall it will erase all those "custom" systemwide modifications i made erlier?
<gskelling> livingdaylight, if I remember their website is pretty helpful, they have a good FAQ section and some decent walkthroughs
<Axlin> filsuf: When you say "Konsole", are you referring to GNOME/Unity, or KDE?
<rww> Axlin: Konsole is the KDE terminal emulator
<pyarun> hey, need help with dir permessions..i have a parent dir P to whichi have given some recursive permissions which are applied to sub-dir s1. Now i create a new sub-dir s2, is there any way that child dir takes the permission of parent dir
<livingdaylight> gskellig, ok, thanks again for everything and pointing me in the right direction :D
<drussell> rethus1: try a command called "shred"
<bazhang> dzup, no, not sure what you modified however
<Axlin> filsuf: Thought so. You should be able to go into Settings->Shortcuts, to see what it's assigned to.
<rethus> how secure is erase th hdd on this way? Is there a way to restore the data?
<dzup> bazhang: you know a way to get defaults values back into gnome?
<drussell> rethus: it's very secure
<rethus> or is it better to rewrite each sector of the hdd with dd if=/dev/zero /dev/sdb ?
<drussell> rethus: no, that's not very secure
<drussell> rethus: if you look up shred you'll see it overwrites the area multiple times
<drussell> rethus: making recovery nearly impossible
<stowoda> oh, :) this helped me, especially post #16: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201800&page=2
<rethus> shred is a cmd-commend?
<drussell> rethus: yes
<drussell> rethus: "man shred" for more info
<rethus> k, but seems this only works wor single files, not for a complete partition
<drussell> rethus: no, it works on partitions also
<bond007> goodmorning
<rethus> now i only need a hdd test-tool which return a nice report of hdd-health
<Gskellig> rethus, you can join my mission to get phoronix test utility working
<Gskellig> its a really good benchmarking and testing utility, but I can't get the gui to work =/
<rethus> Gskelling: sorry, have no time for that... i'm very busy and only search for a working tool
<bond007> is x2go availbale in the new ubunt 11.10 or is there one alternative??
<Gskellig> =P I know haha
<drussell> rethus: smartctl
<Gskellig> it was worth a shot
<Gskellig> it might work for you actually
<Gskellig> i cant figure out why it wont work for me
<rethus> drussle: mhh this old hdd has no smart support :(
<jose__> Hi, which is the best backup software for ubuntu, i want save my actual ubuntu state, files is less important...
<drussell> rethus: then there's pretty much nothing you can do, apart from run a check for badblocks on a regular basis
<urlin2u> jose__, best is relative to any user, clonezilla will image the whole thing. You can also save a file of all installed apps and the source list, other methods as well, I use these.
<jose__> ok urlin2u, u know if clonezilla can write in ext4?
<jose__> i want my hdd image in other partition with ext4 format
<urlin2u> jose__, oh yes it packages to ntfs ext, and others.
<jose__> urlin2u, ok i will try that later, thx!
<urlin2u> jose__,  no problem .;-)
<ryry> hello
<ryry> anyone?
<urlin2u> nobody but us sleeping dogs
<ryry> lol
<rww> We're dogs now? I thought we were chickens.
<ryry> im a hefer
<urlin2u> cluckety cluck cluck
<atdprhs> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu on a seperate USB drive where I can take my OS wherever I go,  I was wondering if I can edit the grup boot menu on it so that when I plug the USB drive in any laptop, I don't have to see the operating systems on my laptop, what do I do?
<zabomber> hey guys
<zabomber> i need some help with WebDAV
<ryry> hey
<zabomber> http://pastebin.com/M0xLPULj
<zabomber> theres my apache config
<zabomber> no matter what i try
<urlin2u> atdprhs, remove the os-prober
<zabomber> i keep getting site not enabled for webdav
<zabomber> when i try cadaver into it
<urlin2u> in that install the external
<atdprhs> what do you mean urlin2u?
<overclucker> rww: i'm a chicken
<urlin2u> atdprhs, the os-prober is what searches for other OS's so in the external terminal sudo apt-get remove os-prober.
<ryry> anyon know the terminal command that updates everything.is it apt-get?
<zabomber> Could not access /dropbox/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
<rww> ryry: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ryry> thanks <rww>
<atdprhs> can I edit it manually?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, probably, but more risky, when all you have to do is reinstall t.
<urlin2u> it*
<atdprhs> urlin2u, I removed it
<urlin2u> atdprhs, now run sudo update-grub and that OS will only be in its grun menu
<urlin2u> grub*
<atdprhs> 4 images found
<atdprhs> can I edit their visible names?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, probably two kernel sets on that HD
<atdprhs> I updated the grub
<urlin2u> atdprhs, I know a command to remove the memory line and put it back if needed.
<urlin2u> atdprhs, generally having two kernels sets are advised
<atdprhs> it's ok to keep it there, but I want to rename the main one to Portable Ubuntu
<atdprhs> okayz
<urlin2u> atdprhs, Iam not familiar there.
<atdprhs> thank you urlin2u, is there anything else I should do?
<Halabund> why can't I *read* ubuntuforums.org pages without registering first?  it's so unnecessary, I don't want to post, just read
<urlin2u> atdprhs, here is a grub2 wiki . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<urlin2u> Halabund, old posts that may not be as relevent.
<Halabund> urlin2u, well, every time I google, I end up on a page like that
<atdprhs> thank you urlin2u
<urlin2u> Halabund, there were complaints of new users running wrong stuff I believe.
<Halabund> always end up readnig through google cache
<urlin2u> atdprhs, no problem enjoy .;-)
<absence> is it possible to have a bootable linux partition on a microsoft dynamic disk?
<dan_> how do i find out what version on ubuntu im running
<urlin2u> absence, http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/doityourself-it-guy/diy-can-i-dual-boot-linux-on-a-dynamic-disk/573
<dan_> nevermind its 10.04, anyone know how i can update distro to the latest one ?
<dan_> its not showing under the update manager
<a-skibbedy-bap> Is it possible to get Unity on the latest LTS release?
<Lasers> !version | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dan_> a-skibbedy-bap, yeah, i had a message asking if i wanted to update to the latest distro
<LotusFeet> I'm trying to run a Totem Movie Player 2.32.0 playlist on startup but i cant figure out how to add the playlist to startup nor how to fullscreen the app (all i know is fullscreen hotkey is F11)
<a-skibbedy-bap> a-skibbedy-bap: What do you mean
<dan_> but i said ask me later, but i cant seem to find out how to get it back now
<absence> urlin2u: it says no is the "simple answer", do you know the details?
<dan_> but it said i mean^
<urlin2u> dan_, change the synaptic-settings-repositories-updates-normal
<urlin2u> absence, it basicaly says no.
<Halabund> What tex/latex packages do I need to install in Ubuntu to get scalable (non-bitmap) euler/concrete fonts, like here?  http://www.tug.dk/FontCatalogue/ccr/   In MiKTeX the default seems to be scalable fonts.
<dan_> urlin2u, thanks sorted it
<urlin2u> dan_, then run a update in the update manager should show the upgrade make sure you are fully upgraded
<rawfodog> What is GNOME Keyring: PKCS# Component ?
<rawfodog> It's in my start up
<absence> urlin2u: are there any other ways to install linux on a system with windows software raid?
<rawfodog> and I want to remove it. Will it mess up the OS ?
<absence> urlin2u: any way at all, i mean :)
<urlin2u> absence, not sure you could run a virtual, and a wubi probably works not sure there though, or a bootable external.
<dan_> urlin2u, its only showing version 10.10 for some reason :/
<auronandace> dan_: you can only update one release at a time
<urlin2u> dan_, the upgrades from 10.04 go release to release I believe,I always fresh install it is faster if you know how to et set up
<urlin2u> get*
<auronandace> dan_: it is much easier and cleaner to fresh install
<dan_> yeah ok ill just download the latest one and install that way
<somebears> hi :) I want to install a programm into /usr/local/bin instead of my home directory (default). But I dont have the permissions to do so. Should I istall it with sudo or change the permissions of /usr/local/bin
<dan_> thanks for the help anyway
<urlin2u> dan_, you can clone the lucid to in case you have problems.
<Razzeeyy> somebears sudo is the best solution
<Lasers> somebears: What program?
<somebears> Rezzeeyy: will I have problems with permissions later? like updates or changes in the config file
<somebears> razzeeyy*
<LotusFeet> I figured out the Totem Movie Player issue myself =P thanks for leaving it to me, learned more that wayu
<Lasers> somebears: "mkdir -p ~/bin && mv ~/lame-screensaver.bin ~/bin" -- That can work too. (or /usr/local/bin)
<Razzeeyy> somebears, depends on what tthe programm is do. But you always free to change permissions
<somebears> hmmm im just gonna try it :) thank you
<Razzeeyy> offtop: guys how to enter #openbox channel? it says that i'm needed to be invited
<urlin2u> Razzeeyy, I think you answer your own question.
<thebrasse> Hi! If I want to test this kernel: http://people.canonical.com/~lexical/bugs/lp791752/, I guess that I install the debs with dpkg. But how do I get back to the kerel I have installed now (the latest from the ubuntu repo)?
<Razzeeyy> urlin2u, :D but can i place question about openbox here? (in case it's not default part of ubuntu)
<Haematoma> Hey guys
<Haematoma> Anyone up?
<urlin2u> Razzeeyy, I don't care myself. ;-)
<Haematoma> I have issues with system slow down whenever moving or resizing windows
<Haematoma> I have an e5200 processor, which runs at a higher clock speed and has more l2 cache than my laptop
<Haematoma> yet my laptop performs better on ubuntu, no slowdowns while moving or resizing windows
<Razzeeyy> Haematome, i think you should look into compiz about that problem
<Razzeeyy> *Haematoma
<Haematoma> compiz?
<Sebo> Hi!
<Haematoma> isn't that a third party window manager?
<Sebo> Can you tell me how to make /etc/init/*.conf auto respawning job not to respawn if the main process ended while pre-stop is running?
<Haematoma> Razzeeyy, Isn't compiz a third party window manager?
<archman> hello
<Razzeeyy> i was having the same problems when moving windows when unity just came up. due to system monitor the problem was in compiz (about 20%) problem was fixed after update
<Razzeeyy> yes compiz is a window manager. default in unity
<Haematoma> ahh
<archman> i'm trying to use tuxonice to hibernate, but the built in stuff with pm-utils doesn't work, so i'm trying out "hibernate". what is the proper way to add "resume=...." to the grub.cfg?
<Haematoma> so how did you end up fixing it?
<Haematoma> restart?
<Haematoma> update?
<Razzeeyy> update
<Razzeeyy> fix came up with system update
<Razzeeyy> or google for it if it's not
<Razzeeyy> Guys I'm using openbox + trayer. Is there any way to prevent trayer minimize? Looked in openbox per-app settings but there is no such function. Anyone can give any good ideas?
<Haematoma> hmm, well notify-osd isn't functioning correctly, so I wonder if that has something to do with it
<archman> ok, fixed
<archman> does anyone know how to fix the menu which is used when the power button is pressed so it uses different stuff for hibernation?
<MuNk> since i rebooted just now on 11.04, i can no longer access my private home directory, it keeps telling me i do not own it.. any suggestions?
<wsagent> Will you please dhelp me out to enable auto login in lubuntu
<MuNk`> since i rebooted just now on 11.04, i can no longer access my private home directory, it keeps telling me i do not own it.. any suggestions?
<mang0> How do I move the virtual c drive of wine? Or is that a question for #winehq...?
<wsagent> Will you please dhelp me out to enable auto login in lubuntu
<mang0> wsagent: system > administration > login screen
<fwb> can someone give me a hand with making .deb files?
<beginner> is there any way to debug ntp?
<beginner> is setup a ntp server but from my clients i receive the message:  no server suitable for synchronization found
<greg3000> Ubuntu 11.04 working now with "nomodeset" kernel option.  My root user has a prompt like "root@server:/#", but my users just have "$" and they are missing features like autocomplete with ctrl+tab.  Any tips on how to fix that, or a website, or a search term?
<Hyperbyte> beginner:  man ntpq
<yaswanth> any one give an ans please  how can i execute the html,xml and javascripts using tomcat6 and how can i set the paths  . .
<urlin2u> greg3000, this may help not sure. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/shelldap.1p.html
<greg3000> urlin2u: thanks m8
<urlin2u> greg3000, glad to see your up and running.
<fwb> any assistance in creating postinst preinst scripts for debian files would be greatly appreciated
<greg3000> urlin2u: yes me too, thanks
<mang0> Can I move the .wine folder from my home folder to somewhere else?
<auronandace> !packaging | fwb
<ubottu> fwb: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<fwb> thanks auronandace
<auronandace> np
<beginner> Hyperbyte: i did read this already :-)
<fwb> i cant seem to find what i looking foe :'
<fwb> for
<greg3000> my bash is so broken, when I press up arrow it writes "^[[A"
<shellforger> stty sane
<Hyperbyte> beginner, then what further are you looking for exactly?  ntpq can tell you all about your ntp server's status and you can use ntpdate to test it. :)
<fwb> My idea outline: 1. Make a .deb that unpacks file(s) to a temporary directory. (I know how to do this) 2. use a postinst script to find the MyApp.app directory, re-name the originals of the files to be copied (For backup purposes), and then copy the files from the "tmp" folder, to the MyApp.app folder. (Not sure if this is possible, or how to do it)
<domedagen> "device not ready (firmware missing)" - How do I install firmware
<domedagen> ?
<urlin2u> fwb, this is all over the web. https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=ubuntu+make+deb&btnG=Search
<archman> domedagen: firmware for what?
<domedagen> archman: USB Wlan deivice
<archman> domedagen: which device is it? lsusb
<domedagen> archman: "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c0a D-Link System DWA-140 RangeBooster N Adapter(rev.B2) [Ralink RT2870]"
<fwb> i know how to make the deb i just dont know how to write the preinst and postinst files that i have worked out i need
<archman> domedagen: ok, one moment
<domedagen> archman: I'm using ndiswrapper I think
<archman> domedagen: lsmod | grep rt28    what do you get?
<domedagen> wait for paste
<domedagen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668069/
<philipballew> what comand tells me how much memory i have on my system
<wsagent> Will you please dhelp me out to enable auto login in lubuntu
<MuNk`> i just rebooted, now ecrpytfs is telling me i do not own my private directory any ideas?
<domedagen> archman: ?
<domedagen> wsagent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<archman> domedagen: run that command in a terminal
<Peddy> for some reason, no matter the keyboard layout I choose, my ALT and SUPER keys are incorrectly swapped. Can someone please help me with this?
<archman> domedagen: aaah haven't seen the paste, sorry
<domedagen> archman: Should have tab:ed you ofc
<archman> domedagen: according to this link, you'll need to blacklist the 2880 http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<fALSO> Hi, can anyone point me to a init script template for Ubuntu  ?
<archman> domedagen: 2800, sorry
<archman> domedagen: watch the blacklist.conf stuff
<domedagen> archman: ok
<greg3000> sudo usermod -s /bin/bash username <--- fixed my broken bash
<wsagent> domedagen: thank yol
<wsagent> domedagen: thank you
<ikonia> !google | g0t
<ubottu> g0t: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | g0t on Google:
<g0t> --
<MuNk`> \o/ google-fu ftw
<MuNk`> although sadly it dont allways help :( like in my case
<Peddy> If I don't start X, how can I detect keypresses?
<mang0> Can someone walk me through moving the entire .wine folder from one HDD to another? I'm a complete noob with wineprefix and wine itself, and I'm not getting a lot of help in #winehq. I've googled, but most results are just moving the c drive, not the whole wine folder :/
<Peddy> mang0, what kinds of things do you have installed with Wine?
<ikonia> mainrain: #winehq would be the best place to ask
<mang0> Peddy: Games, Ableton live, a couple of others...
<Peddy> mang0, you'd need to copy the .desktop files (the launchers) that are not in .wine as well. Apart from that, all should work by just copying it.
<archman> domedagen: any progress?
<mang0> but doesn't wine have to detect where the programs are? Or can I really just sort out the .desktop and move the whole .wine folder?
<Hannofcart> I am trying to boot Ubuntu-11.04-amd64.iso off of a live USB in an Apple Mac Book Pro (I'm using rEFIt). On booting, I get the following logs (I had to write them down on paper and type them out after rebooting to OSX so I only picked the ones I thought significant): http://codepad.org/a9MwAnLC and Ubuntu doesnt boot. Can someone please take a look and point out what I am doing wrong?
<mang0> Peddy: but doesn't wine have to detect where the programs are? Or can I really just sort out the .desktop and move the whole .wine folder?
<Peddy> mang0, I'm looking for a .desktop file, to see what it's like - do you happen to know where they're located?
<HSarena> Hello
<mang0> Peddy: I was about to ask the same thing!
<mang0> I've got no idea where .desktop stuff is :/
<Peddy> mang0, from what I remember, there is nothing unique to your hard drive in the launcher - but if the path to .wine is different, you'll need to change that
<Peddy> mang0, e.g. if the other computer has a different username
<mang0> Peddy: For example, I want to move it from this harddrive to my other one; /mnt/HDD2
<mang0> not to a differant computer
<Peddy> mang0, by the way, the .desktop files are in /home/yourname/.local/share/applications/wine
<Peddy> mang0, oh, I see. Well, in that case, the easiest thing to do would be to move it, then make a symbolic link to .wine in your home directory
<mang0> Peddy: Okay. So if I move the .wine folder to where I want it, then change the .desktop files, It'll be sorted?
<mang0> oh
<mang0> okay
<Peddy> the above way is much easier and takes 2 seconds :D
<mang0> yeah haha
<mang0> Thanks
<Peddy> do you know how to do the linking?
<domedagen> archman: Yes
<mang0> Peddy: right click on the folder > create link > put it where I want it?
<jmara> hi there
<Peddy> mang0, that should work, the command line is 'ln -s' but this does the same thing i think
<domedagen> archman: I'm using the liveCD and I've completed every step but those requering a reboot
<HSarena> I have problem, after i install ubuntu 11.04  sometimes my mouse does't  working i mean i can't clicking but the touchpad is ok
<Peddy> mang0, how long will .wine take to move? XD
<mang0> Um
<archman> domedagen: aaah..
<mang0> Peddy: let's find out! :P
<domedagen> archman: Think I'll reinstall ubuntu now
<domedagen> archman: Because I belive in this tutorial
<mang0> Peddy: it's moving 2gb
<archman> domedagen: if you have an installed ubuntu, that would be wise
<jmara> Does anyone know, if there is a official documentation for the preseed implementation in ubuntu?
<mang0> 1 min
<HSarena> plz help me
<Oana-> Who want to talk with a beauty girl msg me
<Peddy> mang0, you have fast hard drives
<Peddy> BUT I WANTED A BEAUTY GIRL!
<mang0> Peddy: SATA O.o
<jmara> I think there are not all options of the debian version available in Ubuntu
<mang0> 12 seconds
<archman> how to integrate some command in the "shutdown" dialog of ubuntu when the power button is pressed?
<domedagen> archman: Had ubuntu 10.04 LTS but with two wlan cards so I just installed Sabayon instead of solving that problem. Imo Sabayon seemed slow and I was greeted with lots of error msgs so I'm going to swithc back
<domedagen> archman: Now that I think this will work
<archman> domedagen: :)
<archman> domedagen: always try to fix before reinstalling
<archman> domedagen: you shouldn't reinstall, almost ever
<domedagen> archman: See you in 30min or something ?
<HSarena> i install ubuntu 11.04, sometimes my mouse does't work and i can clicking... plz help me
<cillo564> when comes the new LTS version?
<archman> domedagen: ok, i'll try to help if i'll be able to
<iceroot> cillo564: 12.04
<archman> cillo564: april 2012.
<cillo564> thanks
<archman> cillo564: already waiting? ;D
<HSarena> my mouse get stuck, plz help me
<HSarena> how to fix it
<Peddy> HSarena, when did this start happening?
<HSarena> after i install ubuntu 11.04
<Peddy> HSarena, have you installed all the updates from update manager?
<HSarena> Peddy, I install all updates and upgrade it just about 2 hours ago
<Peddy> HSarena, I think a workaround is to press ctrl-alt-d twice
<cillo564> archman, im downloading ubuntu 10.04 , was wondering how long I  can use that when support stops and have to move to next LTS version
<Peddy> mang0, how's it going?
<ikonia> cillo564: as long as you want
<mang0> Peddy: Everything is working apart from steam
<archman> cillo564: april 2012 for desktops and april 2013 (i think) for servers
<HSarena> Peddy, i think nothing happened
<Peddy> mang0, and what's the steam i ssue?
<Peddy> issue*
<archman> ikonia: do you happen to know how to edit the shutdown dialog? i would like to use some other command for "hibernate"..
<mang0> Peddy: steam has confused itself with playonlinux mixed with wine. I tried playonlinux and I didn't like it, but now I've uninstalled steam still doesn't like it heh
<Peddy> HSarena, does the problem still occur with a mouse plugged in?
<ikonia> archman: as I recall it's done through themes
<mang0> Peddy: It's under control D:< I'm getting there haha
<Peddy> mang0, the solution is to reinstall steam! :D goodnight, good luck!
<ikonia> archman: it's actually not a config file, but part of the theme you use.
<archman> ikonia: how should i search for it? any keywords?
<mang0> Goodnight lol
<archman> ikonia: oh...
<ikonia> archman: no idea, I've done it before in a 9.10 theme ages ago, I don't know if that's the only/best way
<archman> ikonia: are you talking about the main gtk theme, or the theme for that dialog?
<ikonia> archman: more so I don't know if that's still true in 11.04 with unity
<archman> ikonia: i'm on lucid
<ikonia> archman: the gnome gtk theme, sets colours, etc etc
<archman> ikonia: aaah, ok, cheers!
<ikonia> archman: I'd imagine it's still true then of 10.04
<HSarena> Peddy, i said that, sometimes i can't clicking but the touchpad is ok, just can't clicking
<ikonia> archman: don't holod me to that though
<Gargantua> Hi, anyone know a good offline english dictionary? preferably cli.
<archman> ikonia: is there any other channel where i could ask that?
<ikonia> archman: ask the gnome guys on their official irc server, worth a go
<archman> ikonia: thanks
<HSarena> is there anyone cane help me????
<HSarena> is there anyone cane help me????
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, Ubuntu 11.04 - using FF(6) and now forced to use Firebug 1.8 - my system shows 100% load if Firebug is opened in two seperate windows and page is refreshed - can anybody please confirm this?
<ikonia> HSarena: please don't just repeat that, if someone can help, they will
<HSarena> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> ChristianAdamski: where did you get firefox 6 ?
<emmkai> hey guys
<emmkai> i have a external hard drive, formatted as mac journaled, can i mount it in ubuntu ?
<ChristianAdamski> ikonia - regular update in Ubuntu, problem already occured in FF5 - problem is with Firebug 1.8, but they don't seem to recognize this
<emmkai> it's connected with usb cable
<ikonia> ChristianAdamski: is firefox 6 out in ubuntu now ?
<ChristianAdamski> ikonia - it installed this morning here
<ikonia> !infor firefox
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14881 kB, installed size 30008 kB
<ikonia> wow,
<ikonia> ChristianAdamski: have you contacted the firebug developers ?
<ikonia> ChristianAdamski: firebug isn't packaged by ubuntu, it's a plugin you download, so if the problem is with firebug - ubuntu can't really do anything about it
<ChristianAdamski> ikonia - yes, but there were lots of ppl with a similar problem on Windows - and there it was related to some extension called Roboform - so they don't seem to note this UBuntu problem
<wildbat> FF6 ?! i updated to 5 like 2 month ago...
<ikonia> ChristianAdamski: ubuntu can't make firebug note this problem
<ChristianAdamski> ikonia: maybe its local with me, I just would like some confirmation
<auronandace> ikonia: even more wow is that since firefox 6's release mozilla is only supporting it for 1 and a half months
<HSarena> my mouse does't clicking, i can just move the pointer, plz help me, i can't fix it
<archman> wildbat: a gay chrome-like approach to versioning now
<ikonia> auronandace: seems a bad decision,
<Apocalypse_dn> hi, is it possible to use shred on patitions, not on disk?
<wildbat> ikonia: agree ~
<ikonia> archman: tone down the gay comments please.
<archman> sorry
<ChristianAdamski> so, does anybody here use Firebug?
<ChristianAdamski> simply confirm or not this problem?
<Apocalypse_dn> ChristianAdamski, i used to
<HSarena> my mouse does't clicking, i can just move the pointer, plz help me, i can't fix it
<tarzeau> anyone else affected by #778490 ? i can't find a solution to it...
<fatih1993> hi, i can't reach ##c , how can i join ? Or am i use wrong way?
<ChristianAdamski> HSarena - try unplugging it, try touchpad, try another mouse
<dzup> archman: that last comment rocks, no offence people :)
<archman> heh
<Xanius> I seem to have somehow broken mysql on my ubuntu install...the mysql script in init.d is missing and isn't replaced when trying to reinstall mysql-server with apt-get. Anyone able to help me out?
<archman> i guess it makes them have more clicks on their website that way
<ChristianAdamski> dzup, archman - I actually don't agree, FF is implementing new features a lot faster now
<HSarena> ChristianAdamski: i have tocuhpad, and it's ok, but i don't know why i can't clicking
<ChristianAdamski> HSarena - can you click using the touchpad?
<ChristianAdamski> and have you tried an external mouse?
<HSarena> ChristianAdamski: no
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - can you start mysqld manually?
<ChristianAdamski> HSarena - try an external mouse please, maybe ubuntu has trouble with your touchpad
<Apocalypse_dn> so, anybody knows if I can use "shred" command to partitions?
<Xanius> ChristianAdamski, no I can't.
<ChristianAdamski> Xanias - reason?
<wildbat> Apocalypse_dn: try and see?;p
<Xanius> I think I may have accidently deleted the file in a 5am haze the other night...not entirely sure
<Polah> Apocalypse_dn: Use dd and have input from /dev/null or /dev/random
<emmkai> i am trying to mount a hfs+ external drive on my ubuntu system, via usb, can anyone help
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - if opening a terminal and typing "sudo mysqld" what happens?
<emmkai> how do i "find" the drive ?
<Apocalypse_dn> wildbat, with joy, but i am afraid to loose all the data on hdd
<HSarena> ChristianAdamski : U mean,  it could't fix, is there any drivers or package that i have to install it
<Polah> emmkai: lsusb
<Xanius> ChristianAdamski, Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Apocalypse_dn> Polah, shred, as i know writes random data cultiple times, so it's more reliable then /dev/ramdom
<emmkai> Polah: but this doesn't give me the /dev/s* address
<Apocalypse_dn> multiple*
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - did you restart? Maybe the old instance still running?
<archman> Polah: hello, i've been testing that DNS stuff you helped me with, and i still get "Waiting for..." sometimes, although it's fewer now
<emmkai> i think i need "sudo mount - hfsplus /dev/sd**** /media"
<Xanius> oops, that was just sudo mysql... sudo mysqld goes to a new line and has a flashing cursor. There's no feedback on screen
<ChristianAdamski> HSarena: I did  not understand that - however, there is the possibilty, that Ubuntu has no drivers for your touchpad - try an external mouse, see if that works, than try to find a solution
<Polah> Apocalypse_dn: Just use /dev/null and it'll blank it then
<Xanius> Rebooting the machine really quick
<wildbat> Apocalypse_dn: just becareful with what you passing in shred then if you pass it a disk it shred a disk if you pass it a partition it wipe the parition
<Polah> archman: Hmm, I don't know why it would drop in and out like that. I guess there's some problem between your system and contacting the DNS servers
<emmkai> Polah: i need the location of the drive to put in [here]: sudo mount -t hfsplus [here] /media
<emmkai> it's supposed to be /dev/ something, right ?
<Polah> emmkai: Hmm, I don't know how to get the identifier for USB mounted drives. I'm sure there'd be a page on the Ubuntu wiki for it though
<wildbat> emmkai: sudo fdisk -l
<Apocalypse_dn> Polah, google says shred leaves smaller chance to recover
<Xanius> ChristianAdamski, ok. Rebooted. Sudo mysqld gives no feedback. sudo mysql now says access denied for root@localhost
<emmkai> wildbat: how do i know which one it is ?
<lexflex> hello geek crowd!
<Polah> Apocalypse_dn: Shred writes random data, dd using /dev/null writes 0s. They're basically the same thing just with different values written
<wildbat> emmkai: whichever the one  matches the description
<lexflex> question: how to join xyz.zip.001 xyz.zip.002 ....... xyz.zip.124 in ubuntu?
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - sounds good, mysql is working - it just maybe uses the wrong configuration? I think you should take this to #mysql now (or similar)
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius
<ChristianAdamski> oops :)
<emmkai> wildbat: for mistake i tried "sudo frisk -l" when i had not feet connected the drive, but there is no other entry when i've connected it
<Xanius> K, thanks. :)
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - try to connect via mysql -u root -p
<ChristianAdamski> and use your normal Ubuntu password
<Apocalypse_dn> willbat, thanks, I'm currently running shred on /dev/sda7
<Xanius> ChristianAdamski, yeah that works. Takes me to the mysql command prompt
<ChristianAdamski> there you go, seems perfectly fine
<Apocalypse_dn> Polah, thanks, I get it
<ChristianAdamski> try "show databases;"
<Xanius> Yep, must have been the reboot...I swear I had rebooted it but at 3am I likely to be wrong. Thanks.
<wildbat> emmkai: that's strange , that mean your usb isn't detected in the linux
<ChristianAdamski> Xanius - that might be it - a broken mysql instance can block starting a new one
<harshada> hey, need help with dir permessions..i have a parent dir P to whichi have given some recursive permissions which are applied to sub-dir s1. Now i create a new sub-dir s2, is there any way that child dir takes the permission of parent dir
<wildbat> emmkai: pastebin : sudo -c sh "lsusb; fdisk-l; mount"
<wildbat> harshada: man umask.
<netjaxxx> Help
<Polah> netjaxxx: With?
<emmkai> wildbat: http://pastebin.com/XcKSAB9b :p
<ChristianAdamski> Polah: maybe help in a more general way. Or maybe its a command. Help! Like, we are supposed to help more
<domedagen> archman: You still here?
<archman> domedagen: yup
<enkaz> hi, any good backup software suggestion ?
<wildbat> emmkai: oops my bad ~ wrong command
<ChristianAdamski> enkaz: I use DejaDup
<dzup> no hard fillings here
<domedagen> archman: I see device not ready(firmware missing) before I used ndiswrapper. Should I skip that step and can you link to guide again?
<wildbat> emmkai: pastebin : sudo sh -c "lsusb; fdisk-l; mount"
<archman> domedagen: http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<archman> domedagen: you probably won't need ndiswrapper
<Polah> enkaz: You can just set up a script to archive the necessary files and move them elsewhere and use cron to have it run automatically
<Hyperbyte> enkaz, and rsync for incremental backups. :)
<netjaxxx> Hey buddies
<netjaxxx> Cant install macbuntu on my ubuntu 11.04 any helping hands
<domedagen> archman: How can I know both are loaded? It says 0 0 on both(same look at paste)
<Polah> netjaxxx: We need more information. What errors are you getting when you try and install?
<Hyperbyte> Having a little problem with CUPS.  I have a whole bunch of jobs in 'stopped' state, after some printer error.  I want resume/reprint all of them, so the jobs finish.  Is there anyway to do this?
<emmkai> ok wildcat: i tell you what, i replugged the drive for probably the tenth time… and suddenly it appeared, maybe it took the hfsplus package so long to kick in
<archman> domedagen: with lsmod | grep rt28
<archman> domedagen: if both are listed, you'll need to blacklist the 2800
<archman> or whichever
<domedagen> archman: I see
<emmkai> but thank you very much for your help, i learned some neat commands :)
<netjaxxx> i run the installer from my desktop this is the response:
<netjaxxx> Mediafire
<netjaxxx> http://www.nbanews.us/904376
<netjaxxx> http://www.nbanews.us/904377
<FloodBot1> netjaxxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> emmkai: hehe ~ didn't helped but it work for good :> ~
<netjaxxx> bash: /home/netjaxxx/Desktop/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh: Permission denied
<domedagen> archman: Going to reboot. Stand by plz
<archman> domedagen: ok ;)
<ace33> is there an ubuntu tool for automatically finding and installing missing drivers?
<netjaxxx> can someone help please?
<Polah> netjaxxx: Make sure it's executable
<archman> netjaxxx: chmod +x /home/netjaxxx/Desktop/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh
<netjaxxx> ok
<jrib> ace33: jockey
<domedagen> archman: I can see my networks using WLAN. Epic winning
<archman> domedagen: have fun =)
<domedagen> archman: Going to continue setup for WPA
<archman> cool!
<khf> ifcondig shows no wireless interface and no wireless interface appears in gnome panel. can i modprobe it?
<archman> khf: first try to "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<khf> mkay
<netjaxxx> @ archman chmod +x /home/netjaxxx/Desktop/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh worked installing now thanks man
<archman> netjaxxx: no probs
<archman> netjaxxx: see "man chmod" for details
<fatih1993> hi all, how can i install library packages of gcc? I am using Ubuntu 11.04.
<khf> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<enkaz> asks better way, i am on ubuntu at this moment, but i want a backup from the windows and ubuntu OS's by some files i choose or even whole drive whichever possible ?
<jrib> fatih1993: what is an example of something you want to install?
<archman> khf: try to modprobe, if you know which module you need
<fatih1993> mysql
<khf> nah i don't i had a quick google i'll keep looking
<jrib> fatih1993: «  apt-cache search -n lib mysql dev », read results
<fatih1993> well, will i install all packages one by one ?
<netjaxxx> @ archman thanks buddy
<jrib> fatih1993: no, install the one you want
<fatih1993> jrib: Ok. Thanks
<archman> khf: lspci | grep Network
<khf> tah
<khf> nothing
<khf> but lshw -C network yields
<fatih1993> jrib: It's 211 MB , it seems a bit tramendous.
<jrib> fatih1993: what are you installing?
<fatih1993> libghc6-hsql-mysql-dev
<jrib> fatih1993: so you want MySQL driver of the HSQL library for GHC6?
<fatih1993> i dont think so
<jrib> fatih1993: nope
<de-leve> how can i change the config for my monitor in the ubuntu 11? Tried to change the X, but dont have X, so i created one, and didnt work well.
<jrib> fatih1993: you probably want libmysqlclient-dev - MySQL database development files
<fatih1993> jrib: yeap
<jrib> de-leve: 11.what?
<domedagen> archman: Did you see that? Still online without ethernet!
<archman> domedagen: hahah
<coz_> de-leve,   try opening   gnome-display-properties
<mrgenixus> what is the name of the installer application, please?
<jrib> mrgenixus: to install packages, you mean?
<mrgenixus> is there a project for the ubuntu cd, I need to file bugs aginst both
<archman> khf: find the corresponding module for your interface
<fatih1993> jrib: will this command provide me the packet what you said?
<mrgenixus> I mean the ubuntu installer
<jrib> fatih1993: it's not a command, it's a package name
<jrib> mrgenixus: ubiquity
<mrgenixus> I've been forced to boot my installation media from my installation target drive
<coz_> mrgenixus,  what is happening or not happening with the cd?
<mrgenixus> it's pre-partitioned
<mrgenixus> but I can't select a root partition in the installer
<de-leve> coz, have tried before, dont show all the config, i want a better config for the image, i have that, my monitor supoprt, but dont know how to...
<jrib> mrgenixus: make sure it's not mounted
<fatih1993> jrib: so, will i install this package additionly?
<mrgenixus> or, more specificially, I can select it, but it wants to unmount the ENTIRE disk, in order to format one of the partitions
<jrib> fatih1993: you need to install only libmysqlclient-dev
<scnr> Hi, can someone please tell me the name of the new scanner application in ubuntu?
<mrgenixus> but it can't, It's (obviously) in-use
<fatih1993> jrib: oh ok.
<coz_> de-leve,  let me check . hold on
<mrgenixus> but it doesn't really need to be doing this. I just needs to mount the (already formatted) partition
<jrib> mrgenixus: I suppose you should still file the bug but as a workaround can you format yourself and tell it not to format?
<khf> archman I think o worked the problem out :-$
<archman> ok
<coz_> de-leve,   out of curiosity,,which video card is on your system?
<mrgenixus> I can't select it as the root partition, unless I tell it to format
<mrgenixus> ^^ that's the bug
<domedagen> archman: Would you accept a small donation of 100SEK via PayPal as a thank you gift?
<mrgenixus> I'm hoping that, as a stop-gap, the alternate cd will work
<archman> domedagen: not needed, thanks :)
<archman> domedagen: i just volunteered, heh
<Polah> mrgenixus: Why can't you format it?
<archman> domedagen: have fun, hope you fixed everything
<scnr> I'm using Suse, but was using ubuntu 11.04, there is a new quick document scan program on it, but I can't remember the name
<mrgenixus> Polah: it's formatted
<Polah> mrgenixus: As?
<mrgenixus> the installer wants to repartition, in order to format
<mrgenixus> it's XFS
<scnr> simple scan - you can all stop replying now ;-)
<Polah> mrgenixus: And why can't you reformat it to install?
<scnr> catch ya later ubuntu noobs :-D
<domedagen> archman: But I insist, I don't see how you can fully understand my gratefulness without it. I'm not rich but I would I'd like to give you some kind of compensation
<mrgenixus> Polah, I've got the install media written to the first partition
<mrgenixus> so, it can' be unmounted, as it's the running session
<mrgenixus> ergo, I can't reformat
<mrgenixus> ergo, I can't select a root partition
<ikonia> mrgenixus: thats not really a bug
<Polah> mrgenixus: Well you can't install it there then. Burn the ISO to a disk or USB and install...
<mrgenixus> ikonia: in what way is that not a bug
<mrgenixus> my cdrom is ruined, won't boot
<mrgenixus> the system is a laptop, and predates booting from usb, apparently
<ikonia> mrgenixus: in that how can you expec tto format a partition you are using
<coz_> mrgenixus,  what about a flash drive
<Polah> mrgenixus: The same way you can't install onto a USB from the same USB... Then burn a new CD or put it into a USB flash drive
<mrgenixus> I'm not trying to format the partition I'm using
<Karen_m> 100 Swedish kronor = 15.6764 U.S. dollars
<mrgenixus> I'm trying to select an entirely different partion
<ikonia> mrgenixus: so why can't you unmount it
<ikonia> mrgenixus: if you're not using that partition why can't you unmount it
<mrgenixus> I don't need to unmount it, it's not mounted
<Polah> domedagen: Everybody in here is a volunteer. We do not expect payment for helping people.
<coz_> de-leve,  are you still there?
<ikonia> mrgenixus: why can't you select a root file system then ?
<mrgenixus> the installer insists it needs to unmount the partion I'm using, not the one I'm installing to
<mrgenixus> ikonia: because there's a bug in the installer
<ikonia> mrgenixus: that doesn't sound correct
<mrgenixus> it won't select a partition, unless I select a filesystem format
<mrgenixus> If I select a filesystem format, it says it has to repartition (which it doesn't)
<Polah> mrgenixus: Shrink the partition with the installation files, make another partition to use as root and install there instead
<auronandace> domedagen: if you want to you could always donate to ubuntu
<auronandace> !donate | domedagen
<mrgenixus> because it need to repartition, it has to unmount /cdrom (because /cdrom is mounted with /dev/sda1
<ubottu> domedagen: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<mrgenixus> Polah:  there's a 95Gb partition, formatted XFS with nothing on it that I want to install on on /dev/dsa2
<de-leve> coz, dont know now, by the way, im not at home. ill try this later when im at home, ok? its easier and i can tell you everything of my machine, thanks a lot.
<mrgenixus> ^^ sda2
<mrgenixus> why should I shring anything?
<mrgenixus> I have everything I need now
<mrgenixus> if this was gentoo I would be done a week ago
<Polah> mrgenixus: Yes, so move the installation media to another smaller partition. Therefore you can format the partition you plan to install on with no problems.
<mrgenixus> Polah: like this: the installation media is on sda1, formatted FAT, trying to install to sda2
<mrgenixus> ?
<coz_> mrgenixus,   I would strongly reccommend  jfs and dont bother with xfs  but that's just my opinion
<Polah> mrgenixus: So there's no problem with just reformatting it, then...?
<majestik> any plans for 11.10 to be scalable? i mean if it detects your GPU cant handle Unity is it gonna fall back to say Unity2D or Gnome3.x
<mrgenixus> coz_: srsly, not relevant
<mrgenixus> Polah: IT's FORMATTED
<Polah> mrgenixus: Yes, but if it wants you to reformat it in order to install and there's no reason why you shouldn't, then the obvious choice is to just do that.
<mrgenixus> the installer won't format it, unless it unmounts /dev/sda1
<coz_> mrgenixus,  so the istall wants to format to ext4 ...yes?
<mrgenixus> coz_ no.
<domedagen> auronandace: TY for advice
<coz_> mrgenixus,  if it wants to reformat the partition and you are trying to install 11.04,, my guess is it will reformat to ext4
<majestik> ext4 = win
<coz_> ???
 * p1l0t *yawn* Good morning
<majestik> morning p1l0t
<mrgenixus> Polah: first, I tried repartioning from the installer (FAIL), then I tried partitioning manualy with fdisk (Success) and then doing the install, and formatting with the installer (fail)
<coz_> majestik,   ubuntu 11.04 is using ext4
<jatt> empathy with messenger account: network error
<jatt> is this a known problem?
<jatt> did they change the protocol
<mrgenixus> lastly, I formatted manually and tried to just select the destination (it wants to unmount /dev/sda1)
<mrgenixus> coz_: there is no way that what you're describing could possibly require the system unmount unrelated partitions
<mrgenixus> coz_: I insist that my choice of filesystem is not relevant
<majestik> coz_: ext4 is a win dude, unless your using a SSD then i'd suggest manual ext2 with no swap personally
<coz_> what ?
<Polah> mrgenixus: Have you actually tried with another filesystem, though?
<mrgenixus> Polah: in fairness, no.  I still call this a bug
<mrgenixus> even if my use is off-label
<mrgenixus> I'm not asking the system to do anything I shouldn't be able to do
<majestik> ignore me coz_ stick to the guy you was talking to i dont have enough info on your issue and i'm currently at work sorry to but in lol just my two cents
<Polah> mrgenixus: So perhaps try with another filesystem, and if it still happens then I'll guess you have a faulty installer, or if it works then it's a strange problem with formatting to XFS
<mrgenixus> Polah: I'm sure the md5 on the installer would match spec
<mrgenixus> it's def. a bug, even with XFS
<mrgenixus> it's just a more specific bug
<Polah> mrgenixus: Go and check the MD5 just in case, and try with another filesystem so as to determine if it's the installer in general or just when you attempt with XFS.
<ranjan> Hi all, i have 3 nics on my machine, how can i make service to use these interfaces selectively, ie apache through NIC1 , Sendmail through NIC2 etc
<Polah> Ranjan: Are they assigned different IPs?
<ranjan> Polah, Yes
<Polah> ranjan: Are you behind a router?
<ranjan> Polah, Yes
<Polah> ranjan: Well, you could configure the router to direct traffic on specific ports to the different IPs. i.e traffic on port 80 and 443 to one of the IPs for Apache and so on like that
<simmerz> Hi, is there a way to stop my empathy chat windows from growing horizontally when typing? It's really annoying!
<ranjan> Polah, ok.
<coz_> simmerz,  sorry I dont use empathy,, stick around for a while for an answer
<SimonJai> anyone use ZFS in ubuntu?
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  I have a whole bunch of jobs in 'stopped' state, after some printer error.  I want resume/reprint all of them, so the jobs finish.  Is there anyway to do this?
<Hyperbyte> Erm, and this is about CUPS by the way... details, details. :)
<stedet> Hey this is Denmark calling
<th0r> Hyperbyte: have you checked in the cups interface? I am not sure, but I think you can resume the jobs there
<stedet> We are using a very old pc :-)
<Jim455R> guys
<jack> how do i modify my system cofiguration in ubuntu 10? want a screensaver...
<Hyperbyte> th0r, I can resume the jobs, but not all of them... since it's 351 jobs.....
<glebihan> jack, system->preferences->screensaver
<DebiansArmy> Is there any way to load a cricket usb modem ec1705 i think having trouble loading the ppp-wvdial because of all the dependicies on Ubuntu julia.  Otherwise I will have to load about 50 dependency files separate before being able to use this Usb modem.. Is this available in Ubuntu 11??? as a default or am I going to have the same problem??? If so I will just buy a Cricket Crosswave hot spot...
<DebiansArmy> ...and use wireless... Thanks..
<jack> glebihan: where?
<Ramses> hi
<jack> there"s no menu or so
<DebiansArmy> This is the thread I have been following how to install cricket ec1705... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555696
<glebihan> jack, in the main menu
<glebihan> jack, you can also run the "gnome-screensaver-preferences" command
<glebihan> jack, you said you were running Ubuntu 10, not 11.04 right ?
<jack> yup
<simmerz> Hi, is there a way to stop my empathy chat windows from growing horizontally when typing? It's really annoying!
<jack> natty narwhal
<glebihan> jack, natty is 11.04...$
<jack> uh!
<glebihan> jack, have a look at http://techotopia.com/index.php/Ubuntu_11.04_Unity_Screensaver,_Desktop_Lock_and_Power_Management_Configuration#The_Desktop_Screensaver
<jack> thx
<DebiansArmy> This is the other thread I have followed to try install???? Am I unaware of a change in Ubuntu from ubuntu 10 to ubuntu 11??? such as is natty installed by default do to the number of usb modems and hot spots???
<cook1es> hello what is the easiest way to change username of my administrator account?
<Hyperbyte> cook1es, you mean of 'root'?
<glebihan> DebiansArmy, Julia is not Ubuntu, it's Mint, and it is not supported here
<dr_willis> cook1es,  make a new user with the same rights..
<jack> sudo passwd
<Kingsy> what is the grabbit equivilant on ubuntu ?
<SimonJai> anyone use ZFS in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> jack,  unneeded for the most part.
<cook1es> Hyperbyte: no the username infront of @ubuntu
<cook1es> dr_willis: will my settings transfer aswell then?
<coz_> SimonJai,   I do not but this is a start   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<dr_willis> cook1es,  no..  but you could copy them over and chown/chmod them to be owned by the new user..
<DebiansArmy> glebihan: stop with this its ubuntu for all tents and purposes.... Is this the kind of help I am going to receive... Fine I will just by hot spot... No reason to waste your time... thanks for nothing :)
<dr_willis> DebiansArmy,  the channel guideslines dissagree.. theres official Mint channels..
<Myrtti> DebiansArmy: it's not supported here tho, there are official Mint channels, please use them
<cook1es> dr_willis, ok copying will not be a problem, how do I chown something?
<DebiansArmy> dr_willis: tried it wow five people with less skills then me thanks again... To much to have a ubuntu user think out side the box... Wow... Thanks again :)
<SimonJai> that's great...
<coz_> DebiansArmy,  we dont have the resources to support linuxmint,, that is why there are separate channels for things,, each with their respective resources
<dr_willis> cook1es,  with the chown command
<SimonJai> thanks
<dr_willis> !permissions | cook1es
<ubottu> cook1es: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<root___> join #uni-c
<cook1es> dr_willis thanks
<root___> leave #ubuntu
 * DebiansArmy me keeping mouth shout will wait for ubuntu solution and just piggyback ride the idea... mum is the word....
<dr_willis> DebiansArmy,  to much for you to ask for this channe to support all the dozens of ubuntu variants.. thats how it is.
<cook1es> DebinsArmy, we could argue that #tech covers everything computer related, but then there would be alot of people there
<dr_willis> cook1es,  why are you changing the  admin users name anyway?
<cook1es> dr_willis, I am uncomfortable with my current adminusername, its a VM so no sour business going on :-)
<dr_willis> you got a 'naughty' user name? :)
<Guest60319> join #50plus
<kalib> hi people. I didn't like unity. How can I use gnome instead of it?
<dr_willis> !classic | kalib
<ubottu> kalib: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<coz_> Guest60129,   use  /join #channel :)
 * DebiansArmy mumms the word, I have done reverse engineering and thinking before when it comes to ubuntu and linux mint...  No need to here what I already now your not going to help...
<cook1es> dr_willis, no, I just don't want all to know my real name when I pastebin my sudo commands and I am too lazy to erase it manually
<dr_willis> kalib,  but gnome2 as you know it is getting phased out.. so you may want to try Lubuntu/lxde or xubuntu/ xfce  or kubuntu if you cant stand gnome shell or unity
<kalib> dr_willis, what about gnome3?
<dr_willis> cook1es,   you could just do a sudo -i
<dr_willis> kalib,  what about it.. Its not in 11.04.. it is in 11.10
<Kingsy> what can I use as a GUI newsgroups prog for ubuntu ?
<Kingsy> with windows I used grabit
<dr_willis> Unity technically is running on top of gnome3 in 11.10  :)
<kalib> dr_willis, thanks. Until there, I'll keep the classic.
<mang0> Steam is very, very, very laggy under wine. Is that fixable or not?
<cook1es> dr_willis excellent I will knock that into my head, is it also possible to change the "computer name" which is after the @
<bazhang> mang0, #winehq for particular wine issues
<Hyperbyte> mang0, what bazhang said.  But I believe Steam can work normally under Wine.
<mang0> ok
<mang0> D:
<mang0> I'll ask in winehq then
<Hyperbyte> The games is another story of course, but Steam should be able to work fine.
<dr_willis> cook1es,  thats the hostname. yes  its changeble
<dr_willis> !hostname | cook1es
<ubottu> cook1es: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<cook1es> dr_willis: cool
<dr_willis> cook1es,  you could just change your bash prompt  ... and not alter either of those.. :)
<cook1es> dr_willis, how would one do that?
<coz_> .bashrc
<Daghdha> Hi, is there a chckdisk (THat checks the entire RAID) for raids?
<marhell> Hi, im using our schools computer wich has ubuntu and the cursor doesnt show. i tried to google it, but couldnt find a solution that would work.
<esref> sure
<marhell> Any one? Our teacher gave me this impossible task to update this and i cant get it work :(
<coz_> marhell,   is it an optical mouse or a wheel mouse?
<mang0> marhell: what do you mean to update this?
<coz_> ball mouse
<ttols> Hi there
<coz_> ttols,   hey
<marhell> its an optical
<DebiansArmy> hello
<archman> Debian! Run!!
<coz_> marhell,  which  version of ubuntu is this?
<coz_> marhell,   in terminal    lsb_release -a
<marhell> well thats like one of the problems. i cant found it anywhere :D
<marhell> 10.04
<coz_> ok
<coz_> marhell,   ok  first lets test something... go to System/Preferences/Appearance
<coz_> marhell,  then click the "Customize" button then the  "Pointer"  tab
<marhell> i have default
 * DebiansArmy me run???? No hold ground... Stampede of the Raging bulls ;p
<coz_> marhell,   in that dialog you mean?
<coz_> marhell,   are there other cursor themes  listed there?
<dr_willis> cook1es,  bash basics check out the 'bash prompt howto' you just set your PS1 variable. :)
<dr_willis> !prompt
<dr_willis> Hmm no factoid for it.
<marhell> coz_: yeah there is
<coz_> marhell,  ok  click one of the other themes to see if the cursor shows up
<archman> DebiansArmy: no, us :D
<marhell> random the cursor just stardet working on its own :D
<coz_> marhell,  cool... so now ..check if the cursor  shows up after logging off and then loigging back in and come back here to let us k now
<marhell> but thaks now it works.
<marhell> ok
 * DebiansArmy Me Raging Bull... Hold ground.... Me no Stop...  Be silent .... Be still.... then boom... Me attack...
<Myrtti> DebiansArmy: please keep to the topic
<cook1es> DebiansArmy: why u mad
<rcmaehl> how do I connect to my desktop directory to access files via ssh using windows
<rcmaehl> I need to be able to transfer files
<coz_> marhell,   are you able to log off on that computer?
<coz_> marhell,  or even restart it?
<marhell_> Dindt work :/
<coz_> marhell,  ok  open a terminal and type this command    sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<marhell_> I cant get it back anymore :(
<coz_> marhell_,  when that reads... you have choices with numbers... choose the default number,,, hit enter,,, then again if possible restart the system or restart x
<cook1es> is there some trick to give my admin user root access? I am aware of the insecureness of this, but wondering anyways
<iceroot> !sudo | cook1es
<ubottu> cook1es: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iceroot> cook1es: never EVER put your user in the root-group
<dr_willis> cook1es,  your admin user techinally does have 'root' access...  clarify what you are wanting to do exactly..
<neo> aa
<Guest85284> hello world
<flametai1> dr_willis, you're my best friend. <.<
<marhell> Didnt work im afraid
<flametai1> You've helped me quite a bit, and I sorta need help again. lol.
<flametai1> You wouldn't happen to be familiar with wine would you dr_willis?
<Guest85284> quit
<Guest85284> a
<marhell> I cant get home untill this works :D
<Razzeeyy> fail
<cook1es> dr_willis, I want to open geany and be able to edit /etc/ files without having to sudo geany
<sets88> Who knows how to defragment FAT32 under linux  (no "cp;mkfs.vfat;cp" please :) )
<cook1es> iceroot: so that's how you get root access, why should one never do it, because of security or does it screw other things up?
<coz_> sets88,  are you trying to defrag a windows install?
<iceroot> cook1es: everything you are starting is running as root, desktop, browser, mailclient, irc client and so on
<sets88> coz_ almost, i'm trying to defrag bootable USB image
<mang0> How do I  find out what window manager I'm using at this moment? I have compiz and metacity installed, I need to know which I'm using...
<dr_willis> cook1es,  i suggest you learn the proper methods and practice good security habbits...
<Razzeeyy> mang0 what sessions do you use? Ubuntu or Ubuntu classic?
<mang0> Razzeeyy: Ubuntu, without unity.
<coz_> sets88,  oh well... I am not sure that would be necessary , however,, there is no defrag utility on linux,, ext4 has one somewhere,  not even sure how to use that,, however   you will have to defrag that from a windos installation
<Razzeeyy> gnome2 -- metacity
<dr_willis> cook1es,  there are some addons/scripts for nautilys that let you right click and 'edit as root....'   it then just asks for the password and you are set..
<sets88> coz_ ok, thanx
<marhell> coz_: Any more ideas how to get this work?
<zorlu> hey i am trying to write a python script that shows notification when capslock pressed. so notification-daemon shows when capslock pressed, but i want to display on/off state of caps key. anybody?
<coz_> marhell,  did that command not work for you?
<marhell> didnt work
<coz_> marhell,  ok hold on
<marhell> i dont know i restarted it wrong, cuz the command restart didnt work :D
<marhell> if i*
<Razzeeyy> guys how to get screenshots like software-center does but from terminal?
<coz_> marhell,  oh  ok if you want to restart the system,, in terminal    sudo init 6
<rumpe1> Razzeeyy, "gnome-screenshot"?
<marhell> so i should try the commands again?
<dr_willis> coz_,  sudo reboot   may be a better idea. :)
<Razzeeyy> Rumpe1, nope. I mean images in description what software-center does
<Razzeeyy> but i want to get it from console without software-center
<dr_willis> easier to rember...
<coz_> marhell,  if you already set that number in the config command then no you dont need to redo it
<coz_> dr_willis,   didnt think of that :)
<marhell> ok
<coz_> marhell,   so either  sudo reboot  in terminal or   again   sudo init 6
<marhell> i restarted the computer already without a command
<marhell> so they didnt get lost?
<coz_> marhell,   oh!  ok probably didnt get lost  so hold on while I check again
<mang0> How do I disable compositing for compiz?
<mang0> oops
<mang0> for metacity
<coz_> man0 open  gconf-editor   maneuver to /apps/metacity/general   compositing_manager
<Razzeeyy> trophy -- cool racing game :D
<coz_> marhell,   out of curiosity,, which video card is on that system?  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<dr_willis> !hostname | cook1es
<ubottu> cook1es: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<marhell> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<coz_> marhell,  ok .. not up on the intel video chips,, let me check
<DebiansArmy> rumpe1: print screen on the keyboard give the same command as gnome-screenshot...
<mrryanjohnston_> I'm running ubuntu server 11.04 on vmware player. I added a second interface in /etc/network/interface and now I can't resolve outside network addresses. Any insight into this?
<coz_> marhell,  are you permitted to update the system there?
<mrryanjohnston_> Added the second interface by adding the following lines: #Host-Only  /  auto eth1  /  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<marhell> yeah
<coz_> marhell,   in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<speedrunnerG55> my driver is still not in use, can someone help me make my video diver be in use?
<marhell> 0 updates :/
<coz_> marhell,  ok hold on
<marhell> but the cursor just came back... :D
<ranjan> Hi all i have a dv4-3015TX, but when booting ubuntu from a live usb, it results in a black screen. What might be the problem? its the same with Pinguy and Mint too
<coz_> marhell,   something is definitly wrong on that end  if it is on and off
<marhell> well it loses when i restart
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<coz_> marhell,  is this a clean install of 10.04  or was it updated from a previous version?
<Razzeeyy> marhell try sudo apt-get upgrade             to check for updates
<marhell> then when i try to get it it just pops up :D
<marhell> i uptadet like with the update manager
<dr_willis> speedrunnerG55,  somt times it is in use and tools are lieing. :)
<marhell> Razzeeyy: 0 updates
<Razzeeyy> try to enable proposed repository for updates
<HaakonKL> Hello, does anyone here have any experience with Wacom tablets?
<kn100-woo> Is there any way to make wireless autoreconnect under ubuntu
<marhell> Razzeeyy: i have no idea how to do that.
<speedrunnerG55> really dr_willis ?
<coz_> marhell,   ok I want you to do both of these commands one after the other    sudo apt-get update    then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kn100-woo> occasionally mine will drop out and then ask me to re-enter my password, I have to hit connect to reconnect
<dr_willis> speedrunnerG55,  yes.. Mine says not in use right now.. but it defainatly is in use..
<speedrunnerG55> i did notice minecraft runnin ecseptionally well
<HaakonKL> speedrunnerG55: LOL
<kn100-woo> Was thinking a cron job but how do I connect to a wpa2 protected network from the terminal
<speedrunnerG55> and the dual monitor configuration saved
<speedrunnerG55> whitch it didnt before
<dr_willis> speedrunnerG55,  sounds like its in use to me..
<marhell> coz_: 0 updates it says
<speedrunnerG55> i re intstaled my driver since i replaced it with a similar card
<dr_willis> speedrunnerG55,  nvidia? you could edit the xorg.conf and have it show the logo at startup also.. to prove its in use. :)
<coz_> marhell,   do you have compiz running on that system?
<speedrunnerG55> how do i do that?
<coz_> marhell,   just in case   hit alt+F2  and type  metacity --replace
<marhell> coz_: compiz?
<speedrunnerG55> is that after the os boots?
<dr_willis> speedrunnerG55,  edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists and enable the showlogo option
<speedrunnerG55> or like option rom
<marhell> coz_: done
<HaakonKL> Gosh darn it!
<coz_> marhell,  is the cursor still visible?
<Razzeeyy> marhell, update-manager then click settings button so you must be in software sources then select natty(or what your distro)-proposed
<marhell> coz_: yes
<coz_> marhell,  ok then the off / on behavior is puzzling me,,
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<HaakonKL> Question, does anyone here have any experience with Wacom tablets?
<coz_> HaakonKL,  yes I have one here
<Razzeeyy> i have with Genius tablet
<marhell> coz_: i can try to restart now
<marhell> and see what happens
<coz_> marhell,  ok yes
<farciarz84> ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I cannot install libssl-dev, 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6, packages are damaged
<farciarz84> why, how to solve that?
<HaakonKL> Great, see, it all works and stuff, but it acts like a mouse.
<HaakonKL> With the exception of that, it Just Works[tm]
<coz_> HaakonKL,   like a mouse?
<Razzeeyy> try to look into wizardpen packages to configure your tablet right
<Razzeeyy> wizardpen is works for me
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: try this command for a list of packages that may need to be updated??? apt-get upgrade -> n
<marhell> coz_: doest matter if i restart from the terminal or just from up there
<coz_> HaakonKL,   it should work like a mouse
<gamer1990> farciarz84: try to change the software-sources, choose another mirror
<coz_> marhell,   doesnt matter
<Razzeeyy> DebiansArmy thanks
<HaakonKL> Yeah, but then I can only draw with half the tablet.. :(
<coz_> HaakonKL,  oh?  which size tablet is it?
<HaakonKL> It's just the cheapest bamboo tablet.
<HaakonKL> About A6 or so?
<coz_> HaakonKL,  and it is not resoving the resolution of the monitor?
<coz_> HaakonKL,  resolving I meant
<HaakonKL> What do you mean? I have two monitors, so...
<syskk> how do I find out which driver my wireless card uses?
<HaakonKL> It correctly puts itself at the relative position.
<jpds> syskk: sudo lshw -C wireless
<coz_> HaakonKL,  ok    so dual monitors... on a small tablet,, that is going to be very sensitive ...yes?
<HaakonKL> I have good motor skills.... :p
<syskk> nothing there jpds
<coz_> HaakonKL,  is it not "spanning" both monitors  when you move the stylus?
<HaakonKL> Yes it is, but I wish that it would stick inside gimp.
<marhell_> coz_: and the cursor is gone again.
<jpds> syskk: Oh, '-C network'
<coz_> marhell,  oh geez... ok guy,, I am definitly puzzled by this one
<coz_> HaakonKL,   is it somehow bouncing out of gimp when you work with it?
<HaakonKL> marhell_: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<syskk> mmm says "wl0" weird
<marhell_> HaakonKL: a what?
<Razzeeyy> HaakonKL try to look in gimp preferences. Somewhere there must be section for config tablets and input devices
<HaakonKL> coz_ yes, I set it to stick inside the window but it will click outside.
<HaakonKL> Razzeeyy: I have. That's where I saw the option of having it stick inside the window. :)
<HaakonKL> marhell_: It's a file. It lives in /etc/X11/
<coz_> marhell,   what he want is for you to open a terminal   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then go to pastebin.com  and paste the entire contents of that file ,,  hit submit and paste the url address here so we can see it
<HaakonKL> If you post that file to pastebin.org, we can see what your computer thinks your mouse is.
<HaakonKL> coz_: Nice explanation.
<DebiansArmy> [THC]AcidRain: Yeh, can you help me with a LinuxMint/ Ubuntu question
<marhell_> ok
<coz_> HaakonKL,  so it is not calibrated to gimp's interface
<usr13> marhell_: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> easier   ^^^
<HaakonKL> wait, let me mess around with gimp for a bit first.
<syskk> jpds: this is what I'm getting.. no info on the drive except "wl0" http://pastebin.com/D4SDyQGd
<dfaure> LibreOffice fails to open files on an nfs mount. With "nolock" I get errors opening files ("used by another user"). With "lock", openoffice doesn't even show up (lockd errors in the logs, maybe bug 181996)
<coz_> HaakonKL,  ok ,,  open your home directory,, hit ctrl+h to show hidden files and delete the  .gimp-2.6 directory and restart gimp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181996 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu Gutsy) "NFS server: lockd: server not responding" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181996
<marhell_> now the cursor came back
<DebiansArmy> [THC]AcidRain: Can you tell me when natty got introduced into Ubuntu as a full package???
<HaakonKL> rm -rf ~/gimp
<HaakonKL> whoops.
<HaakonKL> sorry
<coz_> marhell_,   we might to see that xorg.conf file  to see hwcursor or software cursor is being used
<jpds> syskk: modinfo wl0 ?
<coz_> HaakonKL,  you can set nautilus to have a delete with right click
<marhell_> xorg.conf is empty?
<farciarz84> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I cannot install libssl-dev, 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6, packages are damaged
<coz_> marhell_,  ok
<dfaure> should I use nfs-user-server or nfs-kernel-server, btw?
<marhell_> did i do something wrong
<HaakonKL> I just prefer to do it in the terminal.
<Pici> DebiansArmy: Natty is not a package, it is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> farciarz84: apt-get -f install
<coz_> marhell_,  make sure the command is spelled correctly   sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   that X11 must be  upper case
<Razzeeyy> >>an set nautilus to have a delete with right click
<Razzeeyy> dangerous :D "Hey, Wait, Wait.. i just wanted propeties" :D
<HaakonKL> Actually, he doesn't need sudo, since he's not supposed to write anything... :)
<DebiansArmy> Pici: funny thanks was looking at ppp-wvdial... I thought it was around up of the ppp pacakages available
<syskk> jpds: nothing there
<marhell_> coz_: i copy pasted the text and it gives me an empty thing
<coz_> marhell_,  ok no biggie
<marhell_> im really sorry for my english its not the best :D
<Razzeeyy> guys is anyone have to use an openbox? i have one question.
 * DebiansArmy what names they use for Ubuntu distro....
<coz_> marhell_,  I couldnt tell english is not your native language :)
<Pici> !codenames | DebiansArmy
<ubottu> DebiansArmy: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<HaakonKL> I'll be right back
<syskk> jpds: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl0
<coz_> marhell_,  ok I am at a loss with this issue,,,  you may want to ask again , and let someone else take it on
 * DebiansArmy natty does that equal a whole bunch of natts on your back????
<marhell_> ill try tomorrow
<coz_> marhell_,  ok guy,, sorry I couldnt solve this one
<marhell_> thanks anyway
<marhell_> not prob
<Razzeeyy> guys is there any way to speed up firefox start up? maybe some preloader for firefox?
<coz_> marhell_,  its that on off behavior that is puzzling me
<loutasker> Razzeeyy: preloader
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: version of firefox???
<marhell_> coz_: it just comes when i do something and disappears when i restart
<raven> thunderbird: possible to run thunderbird on one machine as slave with connection to another machine with the master databases?
<loutasker> Razzeeyy: pacman -S preload
<Razzeeyy> razzeeyy@MSI-Netbook-U130:~$ firefox --version
<Razzeeyy> Mozilla Firefox 6.0
<marhell_> coz_: but im going home, hope the teacher doesnt kill me for not getting this work :D
<Razzeeyy> installed preload but it works a little bit lazy :D
<marhell_> coz_: but thaks for effort
<coz_> marhell_,  ok guy,, come back tomorrow
<jasonmsp> hey all.   How can I move my current swap drive to a new partition on another hard drive?
<Razzeeyy> jasonmsp, gparted?
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: That is what I figured...  There are youtube videos to show you how to speed up load times not sure if they will work with ff 6
<MuNk`> raven, as long as your mail is using imap you can run thunderbird on multiple machines and the mail will be synced
<Razzeeyy> DebiansArmy ok will google for vid
<tsimpson> jasonmsp: just create another swap partition and enable it (by changing /etc/fstab) and disable the old one
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: Give me a minute will look it up hold on..
<jasonmsp> Razzeeyy:  Im sure it could probably done command line..  Id prefer that.
<HaakonKL> Ok, well, I'll give up and just use the whole screen for now.
<jasonmsp> tsimpson: thanks!
<HaakonKL> It works, and I have nimblen hands.
<Razzeeyy> jasonmsp, commandline is my fault :D sorry
<HaakonKL> Thanks for your help coz_
<Razzeeyy> HaakonKL, your tables uses whole screen instead of one monitor?
<Razzeeyy> *tablet
<mrryanjohnston_> I'm running ubuntu server in a vmware player. I added a second interafce of type "host-only." I run dhclient on it and I can access it from my host machine. However, I cannot access sites outside of my network. I can if I put the second interface down. Thoughts?
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: Its the about.config command in firefox that gets pages to load faster and quicker connection times...
<Razzeeyy> DebiansArmy yep i saw that things about pipelineing, but i'm looking for speed up start up of firefox
<mrryanjohnston_> it says temporary failure in name resolution
<raven> MuNk`, no imap
<Razzeeyy> it takes about 10 seconds to load after i've launched it
<farciarz84> ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I cannot install libssl-dev, 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6, packages are damaged, apt-get -f install doesn't help
<HaakonKL> Razzeeyy: yes
<Razzeeyy> HaakonKL try sudo apt-get instal wizardpen
<WaltzingAlong> Razzeeyy: disable plugins ?
<Razzeeyy> then try to config your tablet with wizardpen
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: that is a load time and access to the network my takes about 20 seconds with modem in windows 7... oh I mentioned windows... lol ;p
<EightySix> http://jumpingcrabs.dyndns.info
<farciarz84> require =0.9.8k-7ubuntu8 but there will be installed 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6, wtf, why I cannot just install it?
<EightySix> ^ Does that load for you guys?
<Razzeeyy> if I remember rightly wizardpen doin something around coordinates
<mrryanjohnston_> ah, it seems like e/tc/resolv.conf is getting re-written
<Razzeeyy> WaltzingAlong, a lot of plugins disavbled
<Razzeeyy> >>that is a load time and access to the network my takes about 20 seconds with modem
<Razzeeyy> ???
<zi> If I crypt my home and I want ubuntu to ask me for password on startup, will it? how does that work?
<Razzeeyy> i used chrome before and it was ready in 2 seconds after launch
<EightySix> zi, It's called a login screen.
<EightySix> :D
<farciarz84> Why it's not possible to install libssl-dev on my pc? ubuntu 10.04 error: packages are damaged
<DebiansArmy> Razzeeyy: what are you loading for add-ons there not built the same chrome and firefox work different
<cook1es> why is sudo on 127.0.1.1?
<mang0> How do I mount an ISO file in ubuntu?
<HaakonKL> according to the wiki wizardpen was for non-wacom tablets?
<Razzeeyy> mang0 as the man mount says
<Razzeeyy> The standard form of the mount command, is
<Razzeeyy>               mount -t type device dir
<pyghassen> I ran into an incident when I tried sudo then it told me that i'm not in the sudoer....
<pyghassen> how to fix it
<ikonia> pyghassen: are you in the "admin" group ?
<dr_willis> farciarz84,  from that error mesage. i would guess the files on the server are currupted. try a differnt server.
<Razzeeyy> tryed to launch firefox on my desktop -- it start a lot of faster... i think firefox wery processor-depended
<dr_willis> bbl,
<deneb> hello... i have an internal disk with is NTFS formated, and is has only data.....i want to share it through my lan network.... i configure samba but it tells my i can't access this location... how can i do this? thanks a lot
<pyghassen> xuser is not in the sudoer file. this incident will be reported!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WaltzingAlong> Razzeeyy: then you may look into firefox6 which apparently should load faster on gnu/linux
<pyghassen> I don't need this now, guys how to work around this issue?
<ikonia> pyghassen: please respond to the question I asked
<ikonia> pyghassen: is your user in the admin group
<pyghassen> ikonia: I tried:  cat  /etc/group | grep admin
<ikonia> pyghassen: just pastebin the output of the command id
<pyghassen> and I got admin:x:133
<pyghassen> I guess I'm not!!
<ikonia> pyghassen: or paste in the channel the output of the command "id"
<pyghassen> so what no, reinstall the whole damn thing now!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> pyghassen: ok - I'm going to stop helping you unless you start listening
<ikonia> pyghassen: calm down and listen to the advice I'm giving you - then I can help you
<pyghassen> ikonia: what did you say?
<ikonia> pyghassen: please show me the output of the command "id"
<pyghassen> ok I'm listening
<pyghassen> ikonia: here it is uid=1000(ghassen) gid=1000(ghassen) groups=1000(ghassen),1001(subversion)
<ikonia> pyghassen: was this the default user you setup ubuntu up with ?
<DebiansArmy> hello
<pyghassen> ikonia: it is the same exact one
<ikonia> pyghassen: (eg: when you installed ubuntu, was this the user account you created)
<ikonia> pyghassen: have you modified that account in anyway ?
<pyghassen> like what? ikonia
<ikonia> pyghassen: changed it's users/groups
<pyghassen> I just added a this user to www-data group that's all
<pyghassen> ikonia:
<ikonia> pyghassen: it would appear you've done that wrong, as that user is not a part of the www-data group at all, plus it has been removed from some of the core groups such as the "admin" group
<DebiansArmy> WaltzingAlong: I think it is like most people say Firefox has become blooted just to much...
<ikonia> pyghassen: to resolve this is quite simple, boot into recovery mode (from the grub menu) select a recovery shell and use the command "usermod -G admin ghassen"
<ikonia> pyghassen: that will add the user back into the admin group, from there you can reboot and you'll have sudo access again
<ikonia> pyghassen: you can then use the user gui to correct add the user to the groups you need
<pyghassen> for some reason I needed it be in the www-data group, I didn't know that when you put it in one group it will be revmove
<pyghassen> removed in the other group
<ikonia> pyghassen: you didn't put it in the www-data group as you can see, it's not in that group
<ikonia> pyghassen: if you follow the instructions I've given you, you will be back working fine in about 5 minutes
<lvh> Hello!
<klingelbart> i have downloaded an tar.gz file. iside there is a shell-script. how can i execute it? thank you! I'm a linux noob
<DebiansArmy> hello
<ronin___> Hi
<ikonia> klingelbart: what have you downloaded ?
<gamer1990> make it executable and then  ./yourscript
<pyghassen> ikonia: so how can I put it the admin and www-data group in the same time
<klingelbart> ikonia: tor browser bundle
<klingelbart> gamer1990: how do i make it executable?
<DebiansArmy> hi, hello, howdy what up .... good morning...
<Polah> klingelbart: cd to that directory and do: chmod +x <filename>
<imi> klingelbart: chmod u+x yourscript.sh
<ikonia> pyghassen: get it in the admin group first with the command I gave you, then use the user/groups gui, it's easier and you won't make a mistake like this time
<klingelbart> Polah: is this compiling?
<Polah> klingelbart: No, that's making it executable...
<Polah> imi: u+x?
<gamer1990> at first unpack the tar.gz
<lvh> I have a WD Velociraptor drive that used to be part (half) of an isw software raid array. Even when I tell the alternative installer to not run dmraid, it refuses to create filesystems on that drive (saying it's in use by the system -- it appears the md subsystem thinks that drive is interesting too...). How can I kill the isw metadata on the drive? I've checked dmraid, but the installer doesn't have the manpage and it isn't obvious to me how I should go forward.
<lewis93> I can't get my wireless driver to work. I installed the linux one (it is realtek rtl8192se) and it says everything is working fine but I can't connect. I am using a USB wireless adapter at the moment.
<lewis93> What do I do?
<imi> Polah: chmod u+x means add execution rigts to the owner (user)
<klingelbart> gamer1990: and then?
<ikonia> lvh: use the livecd and remove the partition, and if needed the first 512kb of the disk with dd
<Polah> imi: Oh.
<gamer1990> make the script executable as written earlier
<klingelbart> is a shell skript only piece of text or already compiled?
<imi> klingelbart: shell script is interpreted by bash (generally not previously compiled)
<venilsurya> Akregator crashed with this error: Executable: akregator PID: 2413 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault). What should I do?
<klingelbart> imi: so do i have to compile it?
<lvh> ikonia: There are no more partitions, and I already put a new MBR on there with a second machine. No idea where the metadata is supposed to be stored? Is that the first 512b? (I don't know anything about these software RAID devices)
<Polah> klingelbart: No. There's no compilation involved
<ikonia> lvh: correct zero the first 512
<imi> klingelbart: you needn't (actually even, you can't)
<venilsurya> Akregator crashed with this error: Executable: akregator PID: 2413 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault). What should I do?
<lvh> ikonia: zero as in /dev/zero? Thanks
<ikonia> lvh: that's fine
<klingelbart> imi: why?
<imi> klingelbart: just add exec rights or alternatively you can write bash ./myscript.sh
<ikonia> klingelbart: untar the file, make the script executale, run it, what is the problem ?
<Polah> imi: Does that work the same as sh file.sh?
<imi> klingelbart: scripts are interpreted runtime line-by-line. it's actually the same when you type CMDs to the shell
<klingelbart> ikonia: i want to understand everything
<ikonia> klingelbart: then do some research
<imi> Polah: you can also write sh ./file.sh
<ikonia> klingelbart: there is a README file normally in the tar file along with an INSTALL file , read them
<ikonia> klingelbart: there are guides to bash and scripting on tldp.org
<klingelbart> ikona: i don't need yout coments.
<ikonia> klingelbart: there is bash scripting support/advice in the channel #bash
<klingelbart> imi: thank you
<imi> in the first line there is a #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh or perl or whatever. that's the line to check what interpreter should used to run that script
<venilsurya> Doesn't anyone here know what to do for a segmentation fault
<ikonia> venilsurya: a seg fault is a fatal error, the dump would need to be analyised
<pyghassen> ikonia: thanks man it's ok now :)
<imi> venilsurya: report the bug to the authors
<imi> developers
<klingelbart> imi: thx
<zagibu> venilsurya: Segmentation fault can have many causes
<zagibu> there is no patented solution for segmentation faults, although you can try segment --force, but if you don't have lazybuttlinux, this won't work
<klingelbart> ikona: i'm sorry. thanks for your help.
<venilsurya> ikonia, imi, zagibu: thanks. It keeps happening even if I reinstall the program. Can I do anything else?
<ikonia> venilsurya: report it to the developers
<imi> venilsurya: report as bug to developers. maybe there is lib version mismatch, maybe the source is buggy
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: Found this on that card good luck... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667140
<lvh> ikonia: Oh, for future reference: apparently the command I really really wanted was dmraid -x
<lewis93> DebiansArmy, no I have a WLAN card inside my laptop - RTL8192SE but it doesn't work. It says it does, but it doesn't. I am using a seperate USB Wireless Adapter to obtain internet access but it isn't as convenient.
<klingelbart> imi: the first line in the shell skript is /bin/sh. what exactly does this mean?
<lewis93> DebiansArmy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11160266#post11160266
<lvh> ikonia: (I'm cautious since I'm recovering an already very badly crashed machine -- a command like that looks a lot friendlier than dd even if it ends up doing the same thing ;)
<venilsurya> ikonia, imi, zagibu: ok, thanks guys
<imi> klingelbart: #!/bin/sh as 1st line means when you add exec right and write ./myfile.sh, a /bin/sh process will be started to inprement yous script
<imi> like when you write to shell /bin/sh ./myfile.sh
<klingelbart> imi: understand. thx
<klingelbart> is it normal, that files have no suffix in nautilus? can i make them visible?
<imi> klingelbart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<iridium> klingelbart, also tells the system in which language is written, you can fin #!/bin/perl #!/bin/bash #!/bin/python
<esref> gh
<j0d0__> if i move /home to another hdd, i know i have to modify fstab and use the old /home as a pointer, but do do i have to set the other hdd to automount?
<klingelbart> iridium: wich language does /bin/sh mena?
<WaltzingAlong> j0d0__: would probably be a good idea
<ikonia> klingelbart: use the websites I've given you to get an overview of shell scripting
<ashickur-noor> @klingelbart shell
<ikonia> it's actually bourne shell
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: If you would have read the post they were say it was referring to a su card not a se card so they run command dmesg | grep 819 to see if the firmware is passing or failing
<j0d0__> k, thanks
<netjaxxx> hey guyz can someone help me with this log whenever I startup ubuntu no wubildr
<iridium> klingelbart, is sh, i belive that is ash, look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almquist_shell
<lewis93> DebiansArmy, apologies. I just ran that, and the output is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668256/
<iridium> because bourne shell is already in /bin/bash
<ikonia> sh is representative of bourne shell, which ubuntu has linked to dash/ash depending on how you set it up
<ikonia> bash is bourne again shell, it's updated clone of it, it is not bourne
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: RTL8192SE has a failure... The problem is a driver .... Post that to Ubuntu let them work out driver... It is not supporting Natty...
<iridium> yes, but almost the same in terms of compatibiity and usage
<iridium> :)
<lewis93> DebiansArmy, thank you. Post that pastebin to the forum, you mean?
<klingelbart> if a folder name contains one empty space, who do i make the terminal understand this folder name?
<klingelbart> how
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: yes
<erry> klingelbart, put a \ behind the space
<beek> klingelbart: Use either 'file name' or file\ name
<iridium> klingelbart, use \   (dash space)
<klingelbart> thanx
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: firmware issue...
<nitrox_> #freeswitch
<j-r> join #bash
<SubNormal> can any one tell me why I have "eth0-eth1" and not "eth0" and "eth1"?
<iszak> How do I set a bandwidth limit on apache/nginx?
<usr13> klingelbart: I got in the habit of eliminating spaces in files some time ago, it just makes things a little easier.  When I save 'file name' to my computer I save it as file-name.  I just don't like spaces in file-names, I never have.  It just causes undue complication.  <IMO>
<klingelbart> files don't have an ending in nautilus. is this normal?
<Pici> klingelbart: file type is not necessarily determined by file extentions on Linux.
<klingelbart> Pici: but sometimes they are? sometimes the aren't?
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: Seen this there is no guarantee this will work... Looks to be some else's attempt to build a driver for this card... They only give source code not a deb package... try at your risk... http://pchelpforum.blogspot.com/2011/04/realtek-rtl8192se-wireless-driver.html
<Pici> klingelbart: Most of the time they aren't.
<DebiansArmy> lewis93: these are hits and usually a bunch of misses to get your wifi card to work....  Just wait would be best advice will take at least 3 months for Ubuntu to get around to a new driver...
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: that's nosense, ubuntu won't randomly update or not update a drive
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: it needs to be defined if the card is supported, if there is a problem with the current kernel module, a bug needs to be logged detailing it so it can be updated to resolve it
<ikonia> it won't just happen on it's own
<lewis93> DebiansArmy, I'll play it safe and wait then - thanks so much for your help. Someone on the forum said the same thing as you; it is indeed a firmware issue. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. Cheers again
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: how said randomly if there is a lot problems with Natty they work through driver problems one step at a time... Where did you get random
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: you said just wait around for 3 months
<ikonia> that is random - with no reason or structure
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: a bug needs to be logged if the card is supported, detailing the problem and if possible the resolution, that then needs to be pushed through the bug process
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: I don't know how long the list of driver problems is with natty I gave him a good estimate... not guessing game
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: is there even a bug logged for his issue ?
<usr13> klingelbart: *nix systems are a bit sophisticated than MS Windows when it comes to file recognition and actually analyzed the file itself.  If you issue file <filename> you will see that the file type will be printed on the screen for you. file is a command that determines file type.
<klingelbart> usr13: thx
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: That is hopefully what lewis93 is pushing through and if you read some of the other sited material you would see that there were more then a couple people working on Realtek driver...
<martin``> hi, how can I downgrade from oneiric to natty?
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: is there a bug logged, yes / no
<xangua>  martin`` reinstall
<ikonia> martin``: you can't do that
<martin``> thanks.
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: Its not my computer stop if you want ask lewis93 then ask him.... Don't give me the third degree burn...
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: he's left - however, finding out if there is a bug and helping a bug get logged will get it progressed, saying "just wait for 3 months" won't get anything done
<ikonia> !google test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ikonia> excellent
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: If you were so concerned why didn't you jump earlier and state the problem... I am not the only tech sitting in this site..
<klingelbart> is it possible to copy the path to a directory i have opened in nautilus?
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: I only saw the end, hence why I jumped in as soon as I saw your advice to sit back and wait for 3 months
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: thanks alot :( If you would have read his post he will just wait and futhermore ... here you go on what is done... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11160266#post11160266    If you want to log it be my guest ....   I would like to know how long have you been using linux one day been 18+ years and somethings take time...
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: how long I've been using linux is nothing to do with anything
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: a forum post is nothing to do with getting a bug resolved
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: sitting back for 3 months will do nothing - if there is a bug that needs work, a bug will need to be logged, finding out if that is done, and getting it done (if not)is prudent rather than saying "just sit back for approx 3 months for it to get fixed"
<rumpe1> klingelbart, rightclick→copy
<ircmonkey> how to set up your own nickserv (my own IRC Server )
<ikonia> ircmonkey: depends on what IRC daemon you are using
<ircmonkey> anopi?
<ircmonkey> something about modules
<ircmonkey> lol
<ircmonkey> http://wiki.anope.org/index.php/Tutorials:1.8_Conf#Module_Configuration
<ikonia> ircmonkey: I don't see a nickserv modeul
<ircmonkey> NickCore Modules
<ikonia> ircmonkey: there is an email address on their site for support questions
<ikonia> qa at anope.org
<ircmonkey> lol ke
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: I don't want to here it.... I had a Acer Aspire 4250 that had a wireless card that took ubuntu and linux 6 months to get around to fixing ... Good thing was I was running ethernet there were about 10 different drivers around the internet and none worked for my acer so I had to wait was the bug reported yes... You act like there aren't a thousand other thing developers are working...
<DebiansArmy> ...on... Right now since I belong to libmpt there working on making sure that over 100 new tablets can communicate with linux...
<Pici> ircmonkey: They have their own support resources that would be much more helpful than us.  See: http://www.anope.org/contact.php
<gabriel_> w
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: what you are working on does not have any releveance, the fact remains, telling someone to just wait for 3 months is not acceptable advice, next time - don't do it. That said it would be really helpful if you could help people like that make sure there is a bug logged, so it will get worked on in the future
<ircmonkey> ah thnx
<iridium> ikonia, cool down mate :)
<ikonia> iridium: I'm sorry what ?
<klingelbart> after openung a directory in nautilus, how do i copy this path into the terminal?
<latagore> How can I get the java 6 jre?
<usr13> iridium: ikonia is just offering constructive criticism
<xangua> !java | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xangua> klingelbart: there is an open terminal here plugin for nautilus
<iridium> yes I get it but, lets keep it enjoyable :)
<hroi> hi
<usr13> and informative
<xangua> !info nautilus-open-terminal | klingelbart
<DebiansArmy> usr13: Thats not constructive criticism that is called lazy know I'
<ubottu> klingelbart: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 836 kB
<hroi> is there a difference between freetype 1.4 and libfreetype6 2.4.2 that shows up in aptitude search
<latagore> xangua: Java isnt available in the partner repos
<DebiansArmy> usr13: know I going to have to post the bug to ubuntu great... make me work
<latagore> xangua: sorry, sun java
<hroi> I have software that says it needs freetype 1.4 or later.
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: how dare you call me lazy - you are the one who advised a user to do nothing,
<Liooba> hello, i have trouble mounting a hard drive via a usb sata adapter, despite searching forums. i'm not used to the mount command.
<Liooba> i know lsusb command and i found my device there : Bus 002 Device 004: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<Liooba> how can i mount it ?
<xangua> latagore: it is
<hub> hi
<usr13> ikonia: I think he was refering to himself as being lazy.
<hub> I didn't succed to make jre work for firefox :s
<hub> anyone can help me please ?
<Polah> hub: What kind, Sun or Open?
<latagore> xangua: sorry, I thought it had updated when I changed the repos. It's there now, thanks
<hub> Polah : I've insytalled the one with Synaptic, and directly from wreb site
<sproaty> hi, in 11.04, when I'm SFTP'd into a server in nautilus, I don't get autocomplete for directories in the 'location bar' - I did using 9.10, though. anyone else had this?
<klingelbart> i have got a shell skript. how do i create a button for this script in the starter panel in unity?
<hub> Polah : the jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin
<crill> Anyone know of a better way to have have iptables refresh dns names other that a cron to restart iptables
<designbybeck> anyone know a good way to have a few RSS feeds automaticlly being pushed to my Ubuntu Desktop?
<designbybeck> I want them running on our office TV so when people come in they can kinda see headlines and such
<usr13> crill: iptables does not refresh dns names.  What are you trying to do?
<datruth> The verify-cn script in openvpn on Ubunutu can I not add the allowed CN's in a file to read from?
<paniq> can someone help me with ipv6, i am trying to add neighbour on my router, but no success
<Polah> hub: I don't know what kind of Java that is, did you get that from the Sun Java website?
<xangua> designbybeck: if you have adobe air installed you can try http://snackr.net/
<usr13> crill: nameserver IPs are kept in /etc/resolv.conf
<hub> Polah, : yes with wget javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=4387
<designbybeck> Thank you xangua
<xangua> looks pretty ;)
<usr13> paniq: Try ipv4
<Polah> hub: Do you have OpenJDK installed too?
<paniq> usr13: why should i if i have native v6.. i am asking on dd-wrt but nobody is answering
<Pici> paniq: How is this related to Ubuntu?
<crill> usr13: I know… I have a dynamic ip that changes frequently.  I'd like to not have to log into my server via ssh to restart iptables thus updating the ip of the domain.
<usr13> paniq: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Liooba> can someone help me with a sata->usb hard drive mounting, please ? I can see it with lsusb but i doesn't auto mount, and i don't know how to do it manually.
<usr13> crill: Why not just use static IP?
<datruth> Or would I need to patch the scriupt with https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/browser/sample-scripts/verify-cn ?
<Polah> hub: Don't message me privately, talk in this channel. Remove anything that the binary you just downloaded installed, and then do: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Jaco> hi all.. how to set the ugfw?
<hub> Polah, : ok
<slayton> Jaco, ugfw?
<Jaco> firewall...
<klingelbart> how do i open a file with the terminal withouth the cd command?
<llutz> klingelbart: path/to/the/file
<Polah> klingelbart: cd is to change directories...
<crill> usr13: ip changes all the time.  I have http blocked to a few users on our staging server. having a dyndns domain in iptables makes it easier to manage.  I'm looking for a way to not have to restart iptables manually
<Jaco> slayton,it's a gui for gfw..
<hub> Polah,  : should I uninstall the JRE and JDK from the Synaptic tool ?
<slayton> Jaco, generally you don't need a firewall under Ubuntu
<Pici> Jaco: Are you talking about gufw?
<slayton> Jaco, but otherwise I'm not familiar with gufw
<Jaco> slayton,really?
<slayton> Jaco, yes b/c ports are closed by default unless there is a service listening
<Jaco> Pici,it's ugfw not gufw
<rumpe1> hub, jdk ist the development kit for developers
<fredrik_> Cant get usb to work in virtualbox. I have added myself to the vboxuser group. But if I click on the USB icon in the guestos window All my usb units is greayed out... Anyone that can help?
<Jaco> slayton,thanks
<slayton> !firewal > Jaco
<slayton> !firewall | Jaco
<ubottu> Jaco: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<slayton> Jaco, no problem
<hub> ok, ty Polah and rumpe1 I'll try that... have a nice day, bye
<Polah> hub: No, that should be OpenJDK. Just run this command: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-plugin icedtead-netx
<Liooba> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Polah> hub: Should install everything you need for java in browsers
<Jaco> ubottu,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hub> Polah, : ok
<Layke> I'm using standard USA keyboard layout. Where is the pipe key?
<slayton> Layke, SHIFT + \
<Layke> It would normally be (when in Windows)... but isn't for some reasons.
<Polah> Layke: Key just to the left of Z, hold shift for it
<Layke> Polah / slayton  Yeah tried that.
<Layke> It comes out with >
<Polah> Layke: Seems like your keyboard layout isn't correct then.
<Polah> Layke: You could try Shift+. to see if they're just switched around for some strange reason
<rumpe1> Layke, try "setxkbmap us" in terminal
<klingelbart> is there ANY different between: cd /path ;then ./file  and /path/file
<slayton> Layke, under System->Prefs-->Keyboard-->Layouts click on your layout then click the Show button
<llutz> klingelbart: not really
<slayton> it will show you the keyboard you are using
<Layke> It's not showing me anything. (I know how to find the image of the keyboard though)
<sipior> klingelbart: the current working directory will be different, if that matters.
<SubNormal> does any one know of a good dummy guide for gateway setup?
<klingelbart> i want to create a starter in unity wich executes two shell-commands. how do i do this?
<Layke> What keyboard model should I have?
<jrq> installing 11.04 on a samsung n150 with wubi - it's frozen during installation, what gives?
<Benkinooby> jrq, if possible avoid wubi install
<Polah> jrq: Not enough hard drive space, perhaps. Corrupt download of the image. Also +1 for Benkinooby, a proper install is much better.
<Layke> Found the solution for the missing pipe key.
<Layke> xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = backslash bar"
<Layke> fixed it.
<jrq> Polah: by 'proper' you mean usb
<jrq> ?
<rumpe1> klingelbart, write a script an put it into autostart or maybe use command "{command1 ; command2}"
<Benkinooby> jrq, usb or cd
<Polah> jrq: I mean installing Ubuntu properly in it's own partition, rather than just as an image within your Windows partition.
<jrq> n150 doesn't have an optical drive
<jrq> and i'm installing to a seperate partition
<Benkinooby> jrq do it with pendirve
<Pici> jrq: Wubi creates a disk image inside your windows partition.
<bfreis> Is it possible to install Oneiric's package openjdk-7-jdk on Natty without upgrading the whole system?
<jrq> ok the consensus is pendrive is the best usb tool?
<Benkinooby> jrq, Pici is right... it just pretends to be a partition
<Polah> jrq: Still not a proper install. WUBI makes a virtual install, it makes an image in the Windows filesystem and boots into using the Windows bootloader. A proper install is an independent install on a separate partition, with its own filesystem and booted using a suitable bootloader. GRUB can boot Windows and Ubuntu so you needn't worry about getting into your Windows install
<Benkinooby> jrq, check out http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download there you will see how to make a usb for ubuntu install with windows
<jrq> thanks guys
<Polah> For anyone that is interested and doesn't know yet, Firefox 6 is in the repos.
<Benkinooby> jrq, all the best
<pea_brain> hi all, when i connect a lan connection to 11.04 machine and run squid on the same machine, it works properly from firefox. the same thing if i do by disabling the lan card and by enabling any wireless device, it does not work. any clues why ?
<Polah> bfreis: Do you NEED OpenJDK 7?
<Polah> pea_brain: Because your wireless probably doesn't work properly.
<SubNormal> does any one know of a good dummy guide for gateway setup?
<Polah> SubNormal: Gateway? By which you mean a router?
<dougsko> anyone know how files would get stored to the volume group if you added a non-raid drive to an lvm volume that already contains a raid5 array?
<bfreis> Polah, yes, I do. For now I installed it manually, but it sucks!
<pea_brain> Polah: i tried it with properly working photon+ and idea netsetter. it behaves exactly the same way. it works fine if i dont introduce squid in between
<user__> hello everyone, wondering if somebody could help me with a question about a server install?
<SubNormal> Polah I want to make my server to act like a router, controlling all internal IP's
<usr13> !ics | SubNormal
<ubottu> SubNormal: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Polah> bfreis: Because it's not properly supported. Where did you get it from?; perhaps look for a PPA?
<zagibu> user__: probably not, because few people can read minds
<klingelbart> i want to create a starter wich executes two commands in the terminal. how do i do that?
<Trfsrfr> Can someone recommend a good PDF creator?
<user__> Does anybody know if it's possible to start something like orca when installing an 11.04 server?
<sipior> dougsko: good question. the overarching filesystem won't generally know about the underlying structure, so the assumption would have to be that the file is spread over all involved physical groups. could be wrong, though.
<SubNormal> allright thanks usr13
<user__> I need an on screen keyboard for an install ( the ncurses one, no gui ) anyone?
<sipior> dougsko: if you're backups are up to date, you could run some experiments :-)
<bfreis> Polah, I got the zip from Oracle's download page and manually installed the alternative. Everyday since 28 July I look thoroughly for a PPA, but there's still no one available!
<sipior> dougsko: "your", sorry.
<dougsko> sipior: yeah i might try and simulate it in a vm first
<zagibu> user__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<HSarena> Hi, my touchpad does't working, i have natty
<HSarena> plz help me
<user__> zagibu thankyou I've seen that page I still don't know if it'll work with the ncurses setup? as the server doesn't provide the gui install?
<zagibu> oh, server, misread, sorry
<Polah> user__: In a production server environment, I'd recommend not having any GUI at all.
<klingelbart> i want to create a starter wich executes two commands in the terminal. how do i do that?
<Polah> klingelbart: A shell script to run two commands when you run the script?
<user__> Polah, yes it is my intention not to have a gui but I don't have a keyboard on this machine ( nor access to one ) and need to follow the installation
<zagibu> it should show the F5: Accessibility option in the install menu, too
<user__> ok
<user__> will try if anything I'll be back
<sipior> klingelbart: gnome-terminal takes a "--command" argument, which you can use to run whatever you like in a terminal window.
<user__> thanks to everyone...
<zagibu> but how do you press F5 without a keyboard?
<Polah> user__: Use the alternate ISO or minimal to install via command line?
<user__> exactly
<klingelbart> Polah: how do i do that?
<Polah> user__: SSH in
<Polah> klingelbart: Is that what you're trying to do?
<klingelbart> Polha: think so
<user__> Polah that sounds reasonable
<user__> will look into it
<user__> thanks again everyone, goodbye
<HSarena> i have a problem, how to fix my touchpad, it does't working
<Polah> klingelbart: What commands do you want to run?
<tomatobros> klingelbart,  just open a text add commands  like this for exam "command 1 && command 2" save command.sh
<tomatobros> klingelbart, right click command.sh u created go permissions click allow executing file as program
<klingelbart> Pohla: cd /path/to/ and ./file (in this case the command /path/to/file is not possible)
<Polah> tomatobros, klingelbart, think it should be more like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668322/
<usr13> klingelbart: user or admin ?
<usr13> klingelbart: Sorry, I was back a ways in the buffer
<Polah> klingelbart: You want to make a script to run another script...? You can just do: sh /path/to/file in a terminal
<sipior> Polah: i believe he wants a desktop launcher item to launch a script.
<edbian> klingelbart: sipior Polah Just put path/to/file.sh in the command for the launcher
<HSarena> Polah: Hi, i have a problem with my touchpad, can you help me?
<escott> !help | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcotostl> hello
<Polah> sipior, klingelbart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668324/ edit as necessary
<Polah> edbian: Doesn't that only work if the file is marked as executable? I though prefixing with sh executed even if it wasn't?
<HSarena> escott: after i install ubuntu 11.04 my touchpad does't working, how to fix it??
<sipior> Polah: i wasn't asking :-)
<edbian> Polah: perhaps you're right.  I didn't think the executable bit was an issue
<mcotostl> i'm new to ubuntu, i just installed ver 11.04, but my keyboard won't work, it works in dos, and in windows 7, but not ubuntu, any suggestions?
<escott> HSarena, its not working at all? what kind of laptop is this?
<Polah> edbian: He might've marked as executable, but I just have a habit of prefixing my lines with sh anyway (:
<Polah> HSarena, no sorry.
<edbian> Polah: what if it's bash! :)
<dr_willis> then it breaks. ;)
<HSarena> escott: no sometimes it's working, but in can't clicking, i can just moving the pointer
<HSarena> escott: i have sony - vaio
<escott> HSarena, you want tap to click?
<Polah> edbian: Isn't sh basically the default shell, i.e. bash in most cases?
<mcotostl> i'm new to ubuntu, i just installed ver 11.04, but my keyboard won't work, it works in dos, and in windows 7, but not ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Polah> mcotostl: What kind of keyboard is it?
<BluesKaj> BBl, stuff to do
<DebiansArmy> usr13: Just did some research on that bug report interesting Natty been out since April 28, 2011 less then 4 months bug report for ubuntu still has unresolved issues is what 9.04.... There the bug page doesn't get updated for more then enough or there is still unsupported hardware... Natty has about 10 or 15 wifi cards that are currently not working... Hmm... Yet for 4 months that's a good...
<edbian> Polah: I don't think so.  At least, on my system if you #!/bin/sh at the top and you write bash specific stuff (like [[ ) you'll get syntax errrors
<DebiansArmy> ...rate of resolution already lewis93 has a support person looking into his card... Hmm... funny ikonia jumps down my shit doesn't even look to see if he reported the bug which he did using the same name as on here.... Yet since I haven't been in this IRC site in what 2 years I can't remember either of your handles ... Lets see I remember [THC]AcidRain , Pic and dr_willis  just not you funny ....
<mcotostl> Polah, its an HP wireless keyboard, i think its from an old pavillion
<Polah> mcotostl: Probably an issue with drivers for the receiver then. Use a wired keyboard (;
<basso> hello, how can i force the grub menu to show up at boot?
<Polah> edbian: I've found using #!/bin/bash and #!/bin/sh fairly interchangeable. Maybe the stuff I've been using isn't particularly bash specific.
<Polah> basso: Hold shift while booting
<sipior> DebiansArmy: we've moved on. throwing gasoline on the embers of an earlier argument is considered poor form here.
<edbian> Polah: maybe sh doesn't mean bash for me
<HSarena> escott: yes, and sometime it get stuck and don't moving
<auronandace> !dash | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<mcotostl> Polah, is there a way to have Ubuntu scan for the wireless keyboard driver (kind of like scanning Windows Update) once I get a wired keyboard?
<basso> Polah: no go on 11.04
<edbian> auronandace: a-ha
<jrq> handing this machine over with 11.04 as a windows replacement...just wondering if there is a quick way to auto-prevent old grub entries from piling up after each update
<edbian> mcotostl: Ubuntu is actually doing that automatically to all of your hardware.  That's the way the kernel works
<escott> HSarena, hit the windows key, then type mouse. its on the second tab of the mouse preferences. as for it getting stuck you can play around with synclient to tweak sensitivities
<Polah> edbian: I just did man sh and got the man page for dash
<edbian> Polah: me too
<mcotostl> edbian, thanks
<jrq> or is it only possible to remove old grub entries manually after each update
<edbian> mcotostl: sure
<mcotostl> polah or edbian, one last questions, is there a way to enable the on-screen keyboard once i get past the login?
<Polah> mcotostl: If you go to System > Preferences > Accessibility (or something along those lines) you'll be able to set options for that I believe
<escott> jrq, remove the specific kernel versions you don't need with dpkg
<dr_willis> jrq in the next release they get under a 'old kernels' grub menu item. ;) which is nice
<mcotostl> polah, i checked there, but i didnt see anything, i'll check again
<mcotostl> thanks all
<Polah> edbian: Wouldn't using #!/bin/bash at the start make it work as bash anyway?
<jrq> escott: this computer is for a windows noob, i wanted it done automatically
<edbian> Polah: If you did sh /path/to/file.sh and the file started with #!/bin/bash would definitely make it bash
<Polah> mcotostl: I recall options for it floating about somewhere
<HSarena> escott, how to set mouse option as default??
<Polah> edbian: Well, I guess you just need to make sure your first line is pointing to the correct shell then (:
<Liooba> hello. i have a big bug with unity. on the screen used for searching file or apps in my pc, the "search" field is now blocked, the carret doesn't blink and impossible to write anything inside. does it looks like already known to you ?
<escott> HSarena, "mouse option"
<llutz> Polah: _that's_ what the shebang is for (the first line of a script, starting with #!) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<HSarena> escott, i do what you said, but nothing changes
<Polah> llutz: Mhm, as I recently discovered
<escott> HSarena, you enabled mouse clicks?
<deowood> I connect to internet via a proxy server. But I get a very low speed. Lan address et. are obtained via DHCP. So I just wanted to ask if I use vlan and have multiple virtual LANs and some other mac address, can my speed improve? Is it possible in principle?
<HSarena> escott, yes
<ikonia> deowood: doubtful
<usr13> deowood: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<HSarena> escott, i think it because of my laptop, by the way i install synaptiks package for it
<usr13> deowood: In other words, take a look at the nameserver(s) you are using.  A dead first one will make for slow response
<HSarena> escott, but nothing happened
<deowood> ok. but should I try the vlan option or is it a dead end?
<escott> HSarena, im not sure. there might be something special about sony vaio. if you xinput list you can get the actual name of your touchpad
<Trfsrfr> Can anyone recommend a good PDF creator program?
<Myrtti> Trfsrfr: depends on your source format
<Trfsrfr> Myrtti, I am a newb here. I dont understand what you mean by source format?
<bullgard4_> http://the-simple-layman.blogspot.com/2009/09/keypassxcrossplatform-security-key.html: "KeePassX is available as a Ubuntu install through synaptic." What package name should I search for it in Synaptic?
<Myrtti> Trfsrfr: what are you doing exactly? there is several applications for creating PDF's, but if we don't know what you are actually doing, it's difficult to say anything to what would be a good option for you
<escott> edbian, Polah just tested sh foo.sh (containing #!/bin/bash\necho $BASH_VERSION) and it appears to have been executed by dash not bash
<Myrtti> bullgard4_: "keepassx"?
<Pici> bullgard4_: Oddly enough: keepassx  (although keepass2 is the more recent branch of the software)
<stimpie> does anybody know now to strip the first and last x characters of line on the commandline?
<edbian> escott: Interesting...
<Trfsrfr> Myrtti, I am working in a windows CAD program operated through wine.
<escott> stimpie, cut?
<stimpie> escott, thanks thats it!
<sosaited> Can someone tell if ssh-id-copy needs to be run in an already connected ssh terminal to the server? or the client terminal?
<HSarena> escott: just use xinput command???
<bullgard4_> Myrtti, Pici Thank you very much for your help. --  It worked.
<Pici> sosaited: from the client.
<escott> HSarena, "xinput list" will give you the model name
<Polah> escott: Seems to not have interpreted that shebang line. Interesting
<escott> Polah, well it is technically a comment line
<sosaited> Pici, Won't that require the ssh server's username and password?
<HSarena> escott, SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Pici> sosaited: yes. ssh-copy-id user@example.com
<Polah> escott: Yes, but the combination of #! should make it interpret the script using the provided shell
<escott> sosaited, yes it will ask for your password
<sosaited> Pici, Hmm. So I'll need to enable user authentication for a bit till then
<Pici> sosaited: Correct.
<sosaited> escott, Thanks
<Pici> sosaited: Or if you can just ssh into it, copy the keys manually.
<HSarena> ll
<Pici> sosaited: er, that didn't make any sense now that I'm thinking about it.
<yshi> Hey are there any utilities to fix windows?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Empathy and I need to have a sound everytime someone logs in or sends me a message, I have checked all options in preferences, but still have no sound, How come? I reallly need sound notifications
<Myrtti> Trfsrfr: one option would be installing a pdf printer and printing the stuff as pdf
<sosaited> Pici, Keys on the server are stored in home directory of current user or shared directoiry?>
<rumpe1> yshi, not ubuntus job
<Pici> sosaited: In each user's home.
<Polah> escott, edbian: You might find this interesting if you haven't already seen it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Cyberpunk> hi everyone, does anyone know how to use ndiswrapper in Ubuntu ?
<escott> sosaited, yes. the public key is copied to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (but the premissions have to be a particular way)
<yshi> Rumpe1, all I know of is clamav
<mang0> I've heard that Half life works with wine. I've got it, and installed, but it won't run...?
<Cyberpunk> please help... how to use ndiswrapper ?
<Polah> mang0: In what way won't it run?
<auronandace> !appdb | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Cyberpunk> please help... how to use ndiswrapper ?
<mang0> Polah: I double click Half Life.exe and nothing happens
<mang0> auronandace: half life is platinum
<Polah> mang0, right click it, is Wine Windows Program Loader first on the list?
<mang0> Polah: yup
<Polah> mang0: Try running it from command line: cd to the directory and then Wine <file>.exe
<Detox> ok folks, here is a puzzler,  at some point rsync corrupted and i cannot do any updates.  I have tried uninstalling reinstalling but no go
<Detox>  what can i do?
<sosaited> escott, Then if some other users logs in. I won't be able to connect to the server? Is there no way to make the keys available to all users?
<Cyberpunk> Hey, does any one have ever used NDISWRAPPER ?
<zagibu> Detox: did you try the purge flag while uninstalling?
<Detox> yes I have done all things I can think of and googled on, that is one of the suggestions that comes up automatically
<Cyberpunk> Ok man i gotta go........ it's too busy here...
<Detox> I am thinking the only thing I have left is to save my data and dump the drive starting over
<sosaited> Pici, , Then if some other users logs in. I won't be able to connect to the server? Is there no way to make the keys available to all users?
<escott> sosaited, key based authentication allows anyone who can prove they know the secret (that matches the public info listed in authorized_keys) to login without a password. you could hand out the secret, but that defeats the purpose really
<lars_> test
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<Zebra> Hi
<Detox> helllo
<zagibu> Detox: what's the exact error message?
<Eduard> Guys, any ideas wth is causing this strange stuff? see img->  http://www.part.lt/img/6bb5cd73faadb399011c03d4bcecbeb0336.png
<raven> thunderbird: any way to attach a "slave thunderbird" to a master one on another machine?
<Eduard> btw, running unity 2d
<zagibu> raven: what is your goal?
<Polah>  raven: You want a thunderbird to get messages from another thunderbird which gets messages from a mail server?
<raven> zagibu, Polah right and NOT with imap
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Empathy and I need to have a sound everytime someone logs in or sends me a message, I have checked all options in preferences, but still have no sound, How come? I reallly need sound notifications
<Polah> raven: So, why don't you just connect both Thunderbird's to the mail server...
<zagibu> why not have two tbs that both get messages from the server? do you need synced folders and read/unread states etc?
<Detox> zagibu --- cannot provide as I am at work and pc is at home
<mang0> Polah: its in Program Files, but I can't CD to it because of the space in between program and files :/
<zagibu> too bad
<Detox> I can shell in, create a txt and paste but will take a bit
<Trfsrfr> Myrtti, how would I do that?
<Trfsrfr> install a pdf printer?
<Polah> mang0: Put the path in quotes. cd "/path/to/file"
<Eduard> any ideas guys? i'm quite desperate, such error never occurred to me before
<IdleOne> mang0, cd "Program Files"
<Pici> sosaited: As far as I know (and I just looked through the sshd_config manpage) there isn't any sort of global key config available.
<mang0> okay
<Myrtti> Trfsrfr: install cups-pdf. it may or may not work, but is worth a try
<raven> Polah, NO IMAP!! because of inconsistences of database
<Polah> raven: You could use POP instead...
<sosaited> Pici, Hmm. Thanks
<Eduard> cmon, some 1, btw, you can bring icons back by changing you screen resolution to bigger one and the changing the resolution back
<Zebra> I'm having trouble with startup resolution on Ubuntu 11.04
<zagibu> raven: maybe you could make TB save its internal DB to a network share, then set other TB's DB to the same share?
<mang0> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Half Life 2\\Half-Life Source.exe") not found
<mang0> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Half Life 2\\Half-Life Source.exe" failed, status c0000135
<mang0> oops
<mang0> I meant to pastebinit, sorry :/
<zagibu> Eduard, I get a 403 following your link
<Polah> mang0: Well, look in WineHQ for a solution
<Eduard> zagibu: uhm, it works, just tested it
<mang0> Polah: okay
<mang0> thanks anyway :)
<DebiansArmy> Eduard: Most people are customizing the Natty notification bar there unhappy with the messages so some have made it a drop down menu
<raven> zagibu, Polah yes i need something like a network share for thunderbird but this should be the local home folder of the master machine but the major problem would be, to run both tbs parallel so i need to configure the second thunderbird as slave because of database collisions i imagine
<Polah> raven: What do you mean database collisions? Are  you running them for separate mailboxes or what?
<Eduard> DebiansArmy: uhm, but why indicators shift off the screen at 1024x768, and are not brought back if you close the window that caused the to shift off
<raven> Polah, i only imagine collisions if two instances of an application write simultaneously to the same databas4e
<ActionParsnip> raven: you'd expect semaphores to manage that ;)
<zagibu> Eduard: a 403 is a permission problem, so if it works for you, it might still not work for others
<mang0> Polah: I just found a guide to get tf2, hl1, hl2, portal 1, 2 to work on ubuntu. woot!
<Polah> raven: If it's any decent it should queue writes up if it the tables are locked due to another write at the same time.
<raven> ActionParsnip, yes but how for Thunderbird ;)
<Eduard> zagibu: i know what 403 is, btw the link i gave is to public image host
<ActionParsnip> mang0: never had an issue with HL2, it just ran
<Polah> raven: It shouldn't spontaneously break just because it can't write when it tries to, that would be fairly stupid to not design around the eventuality that it can't write for a while
<zagibu> Eduard: that's cool, i still get a 403
<zagibu> maybe you can describe the problem?
<raven> Polah, you're right but do you know what is the normal way to setup something like a microsoft exchange server for thunderbird? i am sure there is something similar. perhaps that could be a hint?
<deowood> how to add virtual network interfaces
<zagibu> no, TB is a mail client, NOT a mail server
<Polah> raven: No. I'd just go with the second client and I imagine it'll work. Is it even two separate clients on two machines, or just two instances of the same program?
<raven> zagibu, outlook also only is a mail client but there must be something similar to an exchange server for outlook too doesn't it?
<raven> Polah, two machines
<zagibu> yeah, but that's a server feature, not an outlook feature
<DebiansArmy> Eduard: Sounds like driver issue with Video Card some have posted x and y variables in games and others having trouble in netbooks with screensize....
<raven> zagibu, ok
<zagibu> you can'tmake slave outlooks for pop3 accounts
<zagibu> or imap
<ole_oz6oh> alle hjælpsomme ubuntusser er der een eller anden der kan fortælle mig hvordan man kommer in på #python  jeg var der i går efter at have modtaget et password over en email. Hva søren laver jeg galt ?
<ActionParsnip> deowood: I only know how to add subinterfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<Polah> raven: Just set up the second client and it'll be fine I'm sure. If it's two machines then there'll be separate databases, so no collisions...
<Amin_> anybody have an idea how to copy char #255 to clipboard?
<raven> zagibu, Polah ok i will try that with a network share perhaps it's easier than i imagine
<mang0> ActionParsnip: :/
<th0r> a
<th0r> Amin_: install charmap?
<DebiansArmy> Eduard: There are already been bug reports about screensize....
<ole_oz6oh> alle hjælpsomme ubuntusser er der een eller anden der kan fortælle mig hvordan man kommer in på #python  jeg var der i går efter at have modtaget et password over en email. Hva søren laver jeg galt ?
<sipior> ole_oz6oh: you'll have better luck in english, i would venture to guess.
<ole_oz6oh> vi er TO der får samme fejl  er vi bannet ?
<Eduard> DebiansArmy: for now i switched to 1280x1024 but it's too big to for me
<organiks> morning
<ActionParsnip> mang0: make sure you get wine 1.3 from the PPA
<gugugaga> i use the login screen memtest to test my memory and found out that the ram is running a t 177 mhz
<th0r> ole_oz6oh: yes
<organiks> could someone give me a hand getting wine to read usb ?
<gugugaga> the ram is rated at 667mhz why it is running at 177
<gugugaga> is memtest accurate ?
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: check BIOS settings
<mang0> ActionParsnip: maybe it's because I've got hl1 with the source engine. let me re downlaod the non source
<mang0> engine version
<DebiansArmy> Eduard: Some users saying Blank spots in resolution on desktop others say off center... xorg needs worked out with video card driver...
<ActionParsnip> gugugaga: I'd ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> mang0: not sure, since all this source stuff came along it made half life suck if you ask me
<mang0> hm
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Gonna download original version and try haha
<organiks> Could someone help me out with getting wine to read my usb?
<T_Burn> guys help me....how can i rotate my webcam ?is it possible to change webcam[grab]file???
<T_Burn> it is laptop camera
<T_Burn> you can get wine in soft center
<ActionParsnip> organiks: if you rightclick an executable on any storage media and the file is marked executable, it will run in wine
<T_Burn> but thats stupid
<ActionParsnip> T_Burn: is it part of a laptop per chance?
<T_Burn> find a way to work in linux
<T_Burn> you could use windows like that
<organiks> Action: i got it running just trying to get it to read usb
<organiks> it doesnt see my usb device
<ActionParsnip> organiks: ahhh, then you will need winecfg and set the mount point as a 'drive'
<organiks>  xasgcfdtcfwhce2hcu2ecgwdchg
<morri> Hi guys
<ActionParsnip> organiks: did you add the config in winecfg like I said?
<Trfsrfr> Myrtti, Thanks, i'll give it a try.
<Guest37654> yoyoyo
<albech> anyone successfully got a wacom artpad II working?
<albech> serial version that is
<Tim55>  GAIL !
<Tim55> guys my LAN shares expire after a while and i have to click on them to reconnect
<Tim55> how do i stop that from happening?
<morri> I I would like to run some games , but they don't work. It is both the graphics which don't work, and I'd like to know how I can find out what isnt working, or if there is a dependency I am missing. Have you go any Ideas?
<SamuraiAlba> I have an HP DV6-6170US with integrated INTEL HD video AND an AMD ATI Radeon 6670.  Upon installing the catalyst drivers from AMD and rebooting, it says "no suitable display device"  how can I remedy this?
<Amin_> anybody have an idea how to copy char #255 to clipboard?
<Amin_> the channel seems dead! is there anybody out there?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm here, physically.  As for mentally?  I just spent 2300US at the college, so I am drained.
<Amin_> lol
<SamuraiAlba> for _4_ classes
<SamuraiAlba> WTH is a "comprehensive fee" and why is it 238?
<flecha> Hello! Is the a way to set a hotkey to a menu bar applet?
<morri> this is the irc
<ActionParsnip> morri: what video chip do you use?
<organiks> how can i see what connected to usb
<zagibu> lsusb
<morri> I have got geforce 2  if that what youre asking
<Polah> Amin_: What charset?
<morri> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<Amin_> ascii
<lualian> hello, i wounder if the program "Neobot" will work the same in Ubuntu like Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> morri: what games are you wanting to play?
<organiks> Action:  i have the device connected and can see via lsusb but cant see it in wine cfg
<morri> ActionParsnip : Supertux and torcs
<Amin_> Polah, ascii
<morri> supertux has an image but it is flickering badly and torcs works fine until the race screen isteself which is just black
<ActionParsnip> morri: what driver are you using currently?
<morri> nouveau afaik
<dawid> ?
<dawid> wazzup?
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: I have seen all your posts in here and I'm sure you have seen mine, so the channel "being dead" is false, and you know it
<ActionParsnip> morri: sudo lshw -C display     will show you, I'm guessing its nouveau though
<Amin_> ActionParsnip, sure sir, no need to complain
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: then why say it's dead when you know it isn't?
<Amin_> ActionParsnip, there was a HUP !
<Tim55> this channel.. is DEAD !!!
<ActionParsnip> Amin_: what is a HUP please?
<Amin_> HANGUP !
<morri> it's niveau ActionParsnip
<Amin_> can anybody insert an ascii char #255 so I can copy it to clipboard?
<Polah> Amin_: Here, this should be it: " "
<zambaboo> guys does anyone know where i can read up on rebuilding netboot.tar.gz
<CyrusJ> Polah how did u created that char ?
<ActionParsnip> morri: try running the games from terminal, may give clues
<Amin_> well thanks
<t1m310rd> i have tried the alpha release of Oneiric and am really impressed by the efficiency of LightDM, but i want to use it in Natty. how do i replace GDM with LightDM
<Polah> CyrusJ: Actually got it from HTML using &nbsp and copied it
<Zebra> I'm having video problems after I login to v11.04
<CyrusJ> Polah:Thanks..
<ActionParsnip> t1m310rd: oneiric is offtopic here, try #ubuntu+1
<t1m310rd> thanks
<Polah> CyrusJ, Amin_: Apparently you can do Ctrl+Shift+U and it'll give you a u, then you can enter the hex code for the character.
<Polah> ASCII 255 is 00a0
<dddbmt_> Hi guys. I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu 11.04 with a ISO burned to CD. I boot up on the CD, start the installation - but only get to "Select language", and after that this appears: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/imag0286a.jpg/
<CyrusJ> Polah:That's what i was looking for.. Thank u very much..
<Amin_> Polah, thanks much !
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Zebra> any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> Zebra: try some  details....
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, no I didn't. But downloaded it from ubuntu.com. (I don't know how to md5 check it)
<Polah> t1m310rd, https://launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/+archive/ppa
<Zebra> Everything seems to work fine but after I login, the screen recolution seems screwed
<CyrusJ> polah:i did it "ß= 225" u are absolutely right..
<zambaboo> Zebra, what hardware platfrom?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | dddbmt_ thesource is moot
<ubottu> dddbmt_ thesource is moot: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<morri> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/uvxzSf6y
<Zebra> Intel
<Zebra> Zambaboo: Intel chipset, is that what you mean?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, I can't check the iso, I only got the CD.
<zambaboo> Zebra, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<zambaboo> Zebra, read that, formulate your question and ask again
<zambaboo> we're not playing 20 questions here
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: the cd has a self check wen it first starts to bootup
<Polah> dddbmt_, hold shift while booting the CD and check "verify integrity" from the menu that appears
<Zebra> zambaboo: thanks... I appreciate your help. Have a nice day.
<zambaboo> that i will.
<zamba> damn it :)
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, okay - Is that the same as Polah is mentioning? Polah, okay I'll try that. Thanks a lot!
<zamba> zambaboo: your presence fscking up my highlight :)
<zamba> +is
<zambaboo> zamba ;)
<nbubuntu> ubuntu doesn't recognize samsung galaxy tab at all
<zambaboo> are you waving the cd in front of the tablet or something?
<morri> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/A4H8J5DY
<Don`Corleone> hello all
<nbubuntu> anyone can guide me through with it ? using ubuntu 10.10
<nbubuntu> thanks
<Ramses> hi
<nbubuntu> how to check drive connected ?
<coldboot|home> How do you fix the window resize lag for "Normal" mode in the new version of compiz that comes with Ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> coldboot|home: the guys in #compiz may also know
<coldboot|home> I'm asking there, too.
<ActionParsnip> good :)
<coldboot|home> By the way the new Unity Desktop sucks and shouldn't be forced on upgrade.
<coldboot|home> I can see it's an attempt to imitate Mac's interface, but it's too crappy to force on users when they upgrade, just like pulseaudio was.
<sipior> coldboot|home: suck it up.
<Polah> coldboot: So just select Ubuntu as a session when you log in. You're not forced to use it and nothing else.
<auronandace> coldboot|home: feel free not to use it, my favourite is xfce
<ikonia> coldboot|home: don't use ubuntu if you don't like unity, or move to kde/xfce etc
<zagibu> nbuntu: did you do the connect USB thingie on your Tab? or is that not necessary in honeycomb?
<kingofswords> how do i get wine 1.3.25 to work with pulseaudio
<coldboot|home> I was already using Ubuntu, and it automatically switched to Unity when I upgraded to 11.04. On my machine at work, for some reason it didn't do this.
<coldboot|home> My point is you shouldn't force the switch when a user upgrades, even if they can change it later.
<morri> probabyl because your work machine can't display unity
<coldboot|home> How fortunate.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: it is forced because it is the only desktop - the gnome 2 interface or "gnome classic" is dead to ubuntu
<inhyeoggim> what is your favorite movie player on Ubuntu?
<zagibu> if Unity wasn't forced on update, noone would use it
<ikonia> !best | inhyeoggim
<ubottu> inhyeoggim: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coldboot|home> You could present users with a screen allowing them to choose.
<zagibu> my point still stands
<morri> you can choose at the login screen can't you?
<ikonia> coldboot|home: not if ubuntus plan is to remove gnome classic
<sipior> morri: yep.
<Polah> coldboot|home, there is. Session menu at the login screen.
<coldboot|home> It smells like the pulseaudio change Ubuntu did, which pissed tons of people off and made for a jarring experience.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: ubuntu is dropping gnome classic, they are pushing unity as all of a sudden in 11.10 gnome classic will be gone
<shLONG> why is ubuntu a better choice than arch linux?
<ikonia> shLONG: personal opinion, try them see if it is better/worse for you
<coldboot|home> You can't right-click anything. It removed all of my launcher icons.
<organiks> could someone tell me why i cant update wine to 1.3
<organiks> is it only for 11.04?
<nbubuntu> ubuntu doesn't recognize samsung galaxy tab at all , anyone can tell me how to fix it ?
<ikonia> coldboot|home: you'll get used to it, or you'll move to a different desktop, it's a tough choice, but its realistic
<zambaboo> omg this reminds me why i hate distro channels
<morri> lol
<dr_willis> nbubuntu,  odd. for most android tablets ive tried (and phones) i just plug them and be sure the usb is set to media mode,.
<mikael_> i have a question is it possible to mount a disk to a username in /home such as /home/mikael ?
<Polah> coldboot|home: I've noticed Unity copied all my GNOME panel launchers...
<ikonia> mikael_: sure
<dr_willis> mikael_,  you can mount a filesystem anywhere you want.
<ikonia> mikael_: a disk can be mounted on any mount point
<kingofswords> how do i get wine 1.3.25 to work with pulseaudio
<zambaboo> you ask 100 times until we break down and tell you
<mikael_> so i can have /home/* mounted to disk A and /home/mikael on disk B ?
<zambaboo> cuz you know, its a secret
<zambaboo> mikael_, yes
<dddbmt_> Polah, the only menu I got on the screen, had a item "Check disc for defects" - when I choose that it starts something, but then black screen.
<mikael_> thanks :-)
<Polah> dddbmt_, sounds like you have an improper burn or an incomplete ISO then.
<Default1> hjhj
<coldboot|home> ikonia: I think a compromise would be to present the user with a suggestion that they try the new Unity desktop, like Gmail does with their new interface. When enough people switch to the new interface, you decide that it's good enough to push to everyone.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: there isn't a compromise, perhaps I'm not making myself clear
<ikonia> coldboot|home: ubuntu has dropped gnome-classic - it doesn't want you to use it, to it will not offer you the option after 11.10 as it will not exist
<Jemt> Hi. Ubuntu 11.04 contains a bug causing custom URL handlers not to work. How do I make an application open when entering e.g. woox://Test in the run dialog in Gnome ?
<ikonia> coldboot|home: 11.04 is being used to move people to unity
<dddbmt_> Polah, okay - thank you for your time! (Now I need to wait untill tomorrow :/ )
<coldboot|home> ikonia: Right, so I'm saying that is a mistake, and it should have been presented to users in previous releases to get people to actually use it.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: you may think it's a mistake, canonical who develop ubuntu don't,
<Jemt> I'm pretty Sure Gnome will still be available - at least as an additional install
<Polah> coldboot|home, like ikonia said, it was presented in 11.04
<ikonia> Jemt: it's not in main anymore which is what canonical support
<Jemt> ikonia: As long as it's available in one of the other repositories :)
<coldboot|home> Polah: How was it presented to the user?
<ikonia> coldboot|home: it's the default desktop
<ikonia> coldboot|home: that's how it is presented
<geekbri> i think the beauty of open source is if somebody really doesn't like it they'll just fork it
<Jemt> geekbri: Exactly :)
<Polah> coldboot|home, yeah. What do you consider as it being presented?
<auronandace> coldboot|home: perhaps a better place to discuss it is at #ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> whats the package name for the app that periodically sets the clock?  it looks for drift and gets aggressive if the clock is screwy
<Myrtti> CarlFK: ntp?
<ikonia> auronandace: no, as it's not development discussion
<ikonia> CarlFK: ntp
<coldboot|home> Polah: Showing the user some screen that says "Would you like to try the new Ubuntu Unity desktop?", similar to how Gmail says "Try the new interface", or Google Chrome says "Select your default search engine" when the option to choose those things becomes available.
<vacho> how do I switch to sudo?
<Myrtti> I know this discussion over Unity and the roll out schedule of it is very interesting, but could you please take it elsewhere - it's not exactly on topic here. #ubuntu-offtopic has been quiet for a few moments now...
<coldboot|home> So that the upgrade is always optional.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: sorry to have to explain this again, the decision has been take, ubuntu is dropping gnome desktop, that decision is taken, it's over, you now have a choice of using unity, or something else
<CarlFK> Myrtti: ikonia - thanks.  that's the one.
<coldboot|home> I'm just saying that decision was foolish.
<vacho> guys how do I switch to sudo? su??
<ikonia> coldboot|home: that's great, now the discussion is over, as canonical disagree with you
<coldboot|home> As was the decision to use pulseaudio before it was ready.
<ikonia> vacho: sudo $command
<coldboot|home> Whatever.
<ikonia> !sudo | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<inhyeoggim> i want to see directory structures, what tools are useful??
<Polah> coldboot|home, it's obviously what Canonical thought was the way forward. It's not like they're saying "You can ONLY use Unity and nothing else."
<ikonia> inhyeoggim: ls
<coldboot|home> Polah: I'm not saying they're saying that, I'm saying they shouldn't default people so unfinished software without giving them the choice.
<vacho> thx
<inhyeoggim> no, i am sorry, i want to see all subdirecties
<auronandace> coldboot|home: do you have a support question?
<ikonia> inhyeoggim: ls -lR
<zambaboo> inhyeoggim, man ls
<llutz> inhyeoggim: "tree"
<geekbri> aren't there ubuntu variants with gnome and kde?
<llutz> !info tree
 * zambaboo facepalms
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Polah> coldboot|home There is a choice. You have the choice to move  to another environment if you don't like Unity.
<inhyeoggim>  thank you, i think tree is what i want
<coldboot|home> auronandace: Yes, how do you fix compiz's broken "Normal" window resize mode in 11.04. The compiz channel is, as it often is, idle. And there are reported bugs with no comments about this issue here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/815103 and here: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3090041.html
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 815103 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window re-drawing is laggy when window Resize Mode is set to "Normal"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<coldboot|home> Polah: Sure, there is the after-the-fact choice. Give the users a choice before you disrupt their user experience.
<ikonia> no
<sipior> Polah: coldboot|home: time to move on to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> coldboot|home: this discussion is over - canonical have taken the decision, is up to you how you deal with it
<coldboot|home> I'll probably get a Mac.
<ikonia> ok, do that
<hello> hello
<tensorpudding> hello hello
<hello> lol
<auronandace> coldboot|home: sorry, i don't use compiz, hopefully somebody can help you with that
<Kireji> ok, so the libdate-manip-perl in lucid is v 6.05, and according to the creator of Date::Manip, this version has some erros in it fixed in 6.06, and the latest is 6.24.
<Kireji> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid-backports&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libdate-manip-perl shows that libdate-manip-perl in suite(s) lucid-backports doesn't exist
<Kireji> how can use apt to get a newer version of libdate-manip-perl into lucid?
<ikonia> Kireji: not available
<coldboot|home> auronandace: I've been using Linux since Redhat 5, and unfortunately it seems that it will take a few weeks to solve an issue after upgrade.
<designbybeck_> i know 'uname -a' will give me some info on what Linux I am running, but how do you get it to show the version? Like Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04 from the command line?
<delac> is there any scanning program that enables you to divide the scanned area to smaller sections and then save each one as separate image?
<Kireji> how do I find the package maintainer for libdate-manip-perl ?
<ikonia> designbybeck_: lsb-release -a
<ikonia> Kireji: look on launchpad.net
<designbybeck_> hmmm that didn't work ikonia
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a
<drussell> lsb_release -rd
<IdleOne> _ not -
<designbybeck_> there we go! Thanks ikonia and IdleOne
<jewles> hello all
<jbwiv> is anyone here using multiple X screens (with or without Xinerama) on Natty with success? I use nvidia cards, and every time I try to configure separate X screens X crashes when trying to bring up the gdm login screen
<rhizmoe> is there a better picasa for ubuntu than the excreble picasa?
<abourget> I installed Oneiric.. but I lost my keyring passwords.. is there something to do to migrate the gnome-keyring ?
<auronandace> !11.10 | abourget
<llutz> !11.10 | abourget
<ubottu> abourget: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rhizmoe> delac: i think xsane might have multicrop
<coldboot|home> Why doesn't Gnome-terminal show you the size of the terminal as you resize the window in 11.04, where it did before?
<edbian> coldboot|home: It was just turned off in compiz.  You can turn it back on.
<delac> rhizmoe: do you know if there is any help page on internet for that?
<coldboot|home> edbian: Where do you turn it on?
<edbian> coldboot|home: ccsm, you have to install it first though: (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<auronandace> !ccsm | coldboot|home
<ubottu> coldboot|home: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tista> hi
<coldboot|home> Yeah I have ccsm, what is the specific setting to change it in ccsm?
<edbian> coldboot|home: looking now.  I thought it was in resize but I don't see it there...
<coldboot|home> edbian: Yeah it's definitely not there.
<coldboot|home> Why was that turned off in 11.04?
<coldboot|home> It's the "resize info" gadget.
<tarelerulz> When I leave my sony vaio for long time it seem to reboot?  I will start in windows or Linux and I find it has boot back into Linux . Any idea what to do
<edbian> coldboot|home: a-ha!
<dr_willis> must of gotten decided it was useless eyecandy. :)
<scx> hello
<nyraghu> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a Lenovo Ideapad S100.  The wireless
<nyraghu> network card is a Realtek RTL8188CE.  Have installed the driver from
<nyraghu> Realtek, with make, make install.  The wireless connectivity is still
<nyraghu> not working.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.
<edbian> coldboot|home: There are too many plugins in ccsm :P
<coldboot|home> The joys of upgrading Linux distros, spend two weeks fixing everything you had working before.
<scx> i want to create FAT32 partition on SD card for digital camera
<scx> i use cfdisk
<edbian> coldboot|home: :)
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen a upgrade turn off my compiz settings..
<edbian> coldboot|home: use Debian.  Nothing ever changes
<scx> which partition type i should use? 0B OR 0C?
<edbian> dr_willis: well unity has a whole bunch of different compiz settings.
<rhizmoe> delac: this should get you going: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1165797.html
<dr_willis> Unity is also using a differnet area to store its compiz settings by default.  if it dident.. then the old settings could break unity  i guess edbian. so it makes sence.
<coldboot|home> edbian: Yeah I left Debian because nothing got better.
<nyraghu> Oops, sorry about all those line breaks; anyway, I hope the question is clear.
<edbian> dr_willis: yeah
<edbian> coldboot|home: haha :)
<edbian> nyraghu: did you check the driver you compiled is actually being used?
<kingofswords> how do i get wine 1.3.25 to work with pulseaudio
<filo1234> Hi all, guys there is some pretty explanation about this? http://pastebin.com/xYQf8y8G
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, for a game ?
<kingofswords> yeh
<organiks> could somone help me out with this?
<organiks> http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
<organiks> i dont have a patch cmd
<kingofswords> i read there were pulse driver for wine in a ppa or s'thing but cant find them
<edbian> filo1234: gnome likes to insist you have some browser installed
<nyraghu> edbian: lsmod | grep rtl shows rtl8192ce 127492 0, so it looks like it is being used.
<edbian> nyraghu: then perhaps that driver just doesn't work
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, does the game have any audio or media configurations , like linking to an audio device ?
<filo1234> edbian: :-/ gnome is freaky
<edbian> filo1234: yes
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, i dont really understand what u mean....its not connected to any audio device thou
<filo1234> so I obbligated to have a browser
<nyraghu> edbian: perhaps.  I was hoping if there were any alternative ways/drivers.
<Kireji> ikonia: thanks, I just submitted a bug report on launchpad
<edbian> nyraghu: what card do you use?
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, should i uninstall wine 1.3.25 and install a ppa ver of 1.3.26?
<filo1234> edbian: kde too...have nonsense
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, for example , are there options like choosing audio settings in the game
<edbian> filo1234: yes, haha
<nyraghu> edbian: Realtek RTL8188CE.
<edbian> filo1234: A browser is an important app on the desktop
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, no there isnt
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, bummer
<kingofswords> the sound works when i disable pulse but if i do anything included changing volume it stops
<t1m310rd> is there a way to map multiple folders from one volume into other folders in another volume
<delac> rhizmoe: yes, that seems to work, althoug it seems that xsane wants to scan each area separately rather than scanning once and then dividing the large image to smaller sections. bit more harsh for the scanner but might suffice. thanks!
<filo1234> edbian: yeah but I'll like to use what I want! :D like opera, and don't have cromium or firefox too....or rekonk or konqueror
<edbian> nyraghu: This site: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x?highlight=%28RTL8188CE%29 says your driver is correct for your card.  sudo iwlist scan   ?
<edbian> filo1234: Mm, I'm pretty sure you can remove all drivers.  I'm just not sure how.
<edbian> filo1234: is opera in the rpeos?
<filo1234> edbian: nope was only an example...
<edbian> filo1234: a-ha
<filo1234> edbian: change my example with lynx :p
<edbian> filo1234: :)
<faLUCE> hi. I just installed ubuntu with a live cd on a acer old netbook,. I chosed to mantain windows vista. All the installation was OK, but after booting grub doesn't show and windows always starts. How can I solve?
<organiks> could somone help me out with this , http://wiki.winehq.org/USB?
<rhizmoe> delac: ah, well that's what my 5min of googling turned up :) could be better done in postprocessing
<filo1234> edbian: OMG http://pastebin.com/VvfjtBKA
<raven> hi
<edbian> filo1234: that's... wrong
<raven> connected to ssh share folder via places, connect to... - where is this connection linked in the file system?
<nyraghu> edbian: iwlist scan gives lot of output, and lists all the 4 wireless switches that are accessible to me.
<Pici> raven: Under ~/.gvfs
<edbian> nyraghu: the network card is working
<edbian> nyraghu: :)
<filo1234> edbian: nope that's crazy IMHO
<edbian> filo1234: yes
<raven> Pici, tnx
<rakathan> does anyone here have experience working with hostapd?
<delac> rhizmoe: might be. do you know any image prosessing programs that are able to auto-crop and save large images to several smaller ones?
<sosaited> Can someone help me with setting up SSH with key authentication? I am confused between where to run ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id.
<rhizmoe> delac: "multi crop" is the search term i used
<sosaited> I ran ssh-keygen on my client computer, as stated by the guide on community pages (The computer I will be connected FROM, TO my server/main pc)
<rhizmoe> sosaited: i've never used ssh-copy-id for that stuff
<Pici> delac: imagemagick
<sosaited> rhizmoe, I should have run ssh-keygen -t rsa -b4096 " etc on which computer?
<Pici> delac: via the 'convert' or 'mogrify' binaries, See http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php for documentation, as it is very powerful.
<oCean> sosaited: you got the first part correct. Now use ssh-copy-id on that same machine, to copy the id file to your remote server
<WCwarrior> anyone: i know linux "should" be just about virus free from the net; however, is there software, ie. avg, spybot, malware bytes, etc. that is available for ubuntu 11.04
<rakathan> WCwarrior: look up ClamAV
<escott> sosaited, doesnt matter where you run it, but generally you would run it on the client machine so that if the client is compromised other clients dont have to get a new key from the server
<sosaited> oCean, By "remote" server. You mean the server, or the client, FROM WHICH I will be connecting to my pc?
<WCwarrior> rakathan: k thanks. anything else as well?>
<rakathan> WCwarrior: not that I know of...common sense is my best defense :P
<escott> sosaited, so if A,B,C will connect to D then A,B,C each run ssh-keygen and then ssh-copy-id username@D
<oCean> sosaited: on your client, from which you will be ssh'ing, run ssh-copy-id user@server
<sosaited> escott, Ok. I did run it on the client. but now my client has 4096 bit key. and server has 2048 bit
<escott> sosaited, and if A is compromised then the line corresponding to A in D's .ssh/authorized_keys is removed
<sosaited> oCean, I already did that. It said "No identities found";
<organiks> could someone help me with getting wine to see a usb device
<Pici> escott: or copy the public and private key pair to each of those, there may not need to be a different keyfile created for each
<WCwarrior> rakathan: thanks.
<rhizmoe> no. you want one key that you copy your one private key to each of your potential source accounts, with the pub key going to each of the destination accounts
<nyraghu> edbian: yes, it's working in the sense that it recognizes the switches, etc, but it is not connecting to them, even though i don't need authentication for  them.  network manager takes a few minutes trying to connect, and then gives up saying "wireless network disconnected".  Should I try ndiswrapper?
<oCean> sosaited: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server
<sosaited> escott, , Got it.
<rhizmoe> typically i try to choose just one "home base" where the priv key lies and that i connect to all other machines from.
<escott> Pici, but if you do that and A is compromised then everyone has to get a new key. if each has its own key then only D would be a critical point of failure
<Pici> escott: Aye, you need to weigh your options :)
<intrader> Anyone, elinks text terminal connects properly to network printer hosted by cups `sudo elinks http://192.168.0.100:631` on a mac. The elinks program is able to print a test page; administration gives 403 error. However, the 'Applications->System->Printing applet is not able to locate the printer and connect. I have found nothing helpful in Google.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok now i feel  really dumb, can somebody tell me how to  call  I guess network manager from the cli and connect to some wifi?
<Pici> intrader: On a mac? What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<DebiansArmy> Pici: Can't you have the system to reissue a new key after a certain number of days???
<intrader> Pici, the mac hosts the CUPS server. I want to print from ubuntu.
<negueba> hey folks, don't know if the problem happens just for me but in ubuntu 11.04 the drivers atl1c and ath9k don't work at the same time... the system always happens to freezes at the splash screen... to get the system work i need to first disable my wireless card and then rmmod any of the drivers
<escott> sosaited, in my network every computer has every other computers public key, and its own. so my desktop auth_keys file includes the desktop, laptop, and server keys for my username. that way I can ssh myself@anywhere and not worry about things too much
<sosaited> oCean, It again says no identities found " sudo ssh-copy-id ' -p 1221 -i /home/ub/.ssh/id_rsa.pub us@domain.dyndns-work.com'
<Pici> intrader: ah, I misread :)
<intrader> Pici, np
<rakathan> intrader, does you ubuntu machine have the proper printer drivers installed on it?
<thinku> hello my laptop is samsung RV509 running Natty  was working well.. last week while the bootup i have raised the volume by continously pressing FN & VOL+  key, from that onwards there is no sound. Kinldy someone help me to resolve this problem
<intrader> rakathan,  the printer is not connected to ubuntu, does it need printer drivers?
<delac> Pici: imagemagic is very powerful tool, but I'm in bit need of some sort of GUI here. Mostly to check that the autocrop has worked correctly and to correct it if needed.
<rakathan> intrader, usually yes, unless the CUPS server has drivers available for ubuntu to pick up
<oCean> sosaited: check ls -al ~/.ssh/ to see if the id_rsa.pub does exist there
<escott> sosaited, don't sudo. thats trying to copy the key out of /root/.ssh
<oCean> oh
<oCean> ^^that
<escott> oCean, i had to read it like five times to see that
<rakathan> intrader I ran a CUPS server from an Ubuntu machine and tried to print from a Windows machine...I had to install the printer drivers on the Windows machine before it would work
<oCean> escott: nice spot :)
<sosaited> oCean, Yes it does exist
<sosaited> escott, I did that too. It said "Permission denied (publickey)."
<oCean> sosaited: you created the rsa using sudo?
<sosaited> escott, Why isn't it asking for that username's password first?
<sosaited> oCean, Nope
<subh> hi can anyone give me link to download source for g++4.5
<help> hi
<escott> sosaited, it may be trying to use some other identity and then failing can you just ssh -vvv up@domain....
<rakathan> subh have you tried www.google.com?
<Slart> subh: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't work for you?
<subh> yes
<intrader> rakathan, so what do I need in ubuntu to connect to a CUPS server on the mac?
<DebiansArmy> hi
<subh> let me chek
<rakathan> intrader, what brand printer is it?  Ideally, they have linux drivers available
<milkpost> is there anyway to get a really small ubuntu install with just enough to run a shell and install other things?
<milkpost> base system installs a bunch of crap
<Pici> !minimal | milkpost
<ubottu> milkpost: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Slart> milkpost: there used to be a minimal install
<Pici> milkpost: oh, we went over this already, didn't we?
<milkpost> Pici: you and i talked about it but there was no resolution
<milkpost> Slart: minimal install just means everything gets downloaded off the network, not that the resulting installed software is minimal
<Pici> milkpost: I'll let someone lese have a shot then ;)
<milkpost> Pici: yeah, sorry was just trying to see fi there was other input from other people.  may have to post on the forums
<oCean> sosaited: your error (no identities found) means that the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub does not exist (or is not readable). The other error (permission denied, publickey) probably means that you don't have the correct permissions on either the pubkey or the ~/.ssh directory on the remote server
<sosaited> escott, It gave me a lot of info.
<escott> milkpost, why not just use debian
<Slart> milkpost: oh... my bad then, sorry
<escott> sosaited, you can use fewer "v" to be less verbose
<milkpost> escott: hrm.  i dunno, i guess it's worth a shot
<oCean> sosaited: have you manually created ~/.ssh on the remote server? Or is it existing?
<sosaited> oCean, On the REMOTE server? I guess that will be the case. .ssh on the server needs to be?
<milkpost> escott: what will I be missing mainly?
<Kingsy> how do I get my tv out working on ubuntu?
<sosaited> oCean, NO . I just manually created on the client yet
<Eryn_1983_FL> any ideas on how to start it up??
<Kingsy> bascially my graphics card has a HDMI out I plugged into my tv
<escott> milkpost, thats kinda the point. you would be missing most of the stuff you wanted to remove anyways.
<subh> slart thanx bt i want to download source but it is .deb file
<oCean> sosaited: no, ssh-copy-id will create it (if it does not exist)
<Kingsy> I installed the nvidia drivers.. but still no picture...
<negueba> milkpost, try the server edition
<intrader> rakathan, I am confused - I have tried on ubuntu the elinks program. It is able to see the printer and print a test page. No driver needed.
<cook1es_> how do i restart apache with sudo?
<oCean> sosaited: to be sure, on the remote server, IF ~/.ssh exists it should have 600 permissions (only read for owner)
<sosaited> oCean, I am running ssh-copy-id on my client. Not server. Where I ran ssh-keygen already. ON THE SERVER. I didn't create the keys myself
<milkpost> negueba: just installed that.  it's better (has a "virtual machine") type install but the vmware image is still like 600MB and trying to get it down for students to download for a class
<escott> cook1es, sudo service apache restart (i think)
<Slart> subh: there should be a link to download source packages on the same page where you see dependencies and such
<rakathan> intrader, I see...that is strange then...so there's some kind of disconnect in the GUI that isn't detecting the printer
<Slart> subh: on the right side
<milkpost> escott: for some reason I got stuck on the idea that i wanted students to have something comfortable to use but they'll just be using the shell anyways, probably not much different there.
<rakathan> intrader, I'm afraid I can't help with that one...You could always try installing the drivers for your printer on the Ubuntu machine to see if anything changes
<negueba> got it
<oCean> sosaited: no, the ssh-keygen should be done on the CLIENT and the ssh-copy-id should be done on the CLIENT (copying it TO the SERVER)
<cook1es_> escott: thx
<sosaited> oCean, Like I mentioned before. Its all because I am confusing the terms on the guide with something else I guess. It said to run that command on the client. By that I understand the computer I will be connecting FROM. So I did run ssh-keygen on client, with folder set at 777 or 755 permission . whatever guide said
<fredrik_> Is there any known problems with USB and VirtualBox (windows XP as guest OS)? I'm trying to connect som DJ hardware threw USB. It finds the unit, I installed the USB drivers. The software finds the unit as an external soundcard. But nothing happens when I pusch the buttons. If I boot Windows directly everything workes...
<sosaited> oCean, Yes. I am doing that then
<subh> slart i din't get link
<escott> sosaited, on every computer you control what you want to do is: ssh-keygen, and then ssh-copy-id to your other machine. that will give the computer you are sitting at access to your account on the other machine
<intrader> rakathan, the printer connected to mac is an HP Deskjet 5400 series. On ubuntu ubuntu 9.04 I did not have to install anything to reach that CUPS server.
<sosaited> oCean, Oh btw. What does "HostBasedAuthentication yes" does on the server?
<Slart> subh: on the right side of this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/g++-4.5   you'll see "Download Source Package gcc-4.5". Below that are 3 links
<sosaited> escott, That's exactly what I am tryng to do :s
<jailbreak3r|iPod> I need help!
<jailbreak3r|iPod> I decided to power down with "suspend" in ubuntu
<jailbreak3r|iPod> But now it wont turn on
<escott> sosaited, HostbasedAuthentication         Specifies whether rhosts or /etc/hosts.equiv authentication       together with successful public key client host authentication is            allowed (host-based authentication).  This option is similar t            RhostsRSAAuthentication and applies to protocol version 2 only.           The default is “no”.
<jailbreak3r|iPod> The computer gets very loud and the monitor displays no signal
<rakathan> intrader, you're right.  The situation I had is unrelated to this.  My only advice would be to find the name of the GUI that manages printers and google it =/ ...sorry
<subh> thanx slart
<Slart> subh: you're welcome
<sosaited> escott, It was no before. Should I change it to that? . I had changed that back to yes by mistake when I was allowing the password access
<sosaited> oCean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/668462/
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Can someone plz help me?
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: This will probably not work because of how sound works with dj equipment... Hold on can't remember the exact term
<thinku>  hello someone plz help... my laptop is samsung RV509 running Natty  was working well.. last week while the bootup i have raised the volume by continously pressing FN & VOL+  key, from that onwards there is no sound. Kinldy someone help me to resolve this problem
<intrader> rakathan, it is in 'Applications->System->Printing' - I can't make it see the CUPS server.
<jailbreak3r|iPod> :(
<escott> sosaited, i think what it means (and may be the answer to your earlier question), is if you put the other host in /etc/hosts.equiv and set up auth_keys for the ROOT user on the two machines, then ANYONE on those machines can login to the other machine
<negueba> thinku are u new to linux?
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, The sound works! No problem there. But nothing happens in the program when I push the buttons...
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Can someone help me?
<organiks> could someone help me with getting wine to see a usb device
<Kingsy> can someone recommend a newsgroups program?
<TheEvilPhoenix> organiks:  sure, does Linux recognize the USB device?
<thinku> negueba:yes i am new to linux..
<nbubuntu> ubuntu doesn't recognize samsung galaxy tab at all , anyone can tell me how to fix it ?
<sosaited> escott, I see. I will set it up after I get this first thing working :)
<nbubuntu> any help please?
<mark___> hi
<escott> sosaited, thats not really good security practice hence the default NO (you don't want alice@A to ssh into bob@B just because alice and bob are both uid 1001)
<sosaited> escott, Hmm. I'll change it back then :)
<jailbreak3r|iPod> My computer wont turn on after using "suspend" in ubuntu,  my computer gets very loud and the monitor displays "no signal"
<negueba> thinku try to open the terminal and type "alsamixer", then do the set up
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, The sound works like it suppose to.. the problem is that NOTHING happens when I push the buttons!
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Yes has to do with ports on dj device dont work with linux hold on there is a specific way they hook up ports I would suggest looking at ubuntu studio
<subh> slart again i have problem dat i cant download it
<mark___> trying to install  ubuntu 11.04 on toshiba a300 but the installer freezes
<Slart> subh: how do you mean you "can't download it"? you get some kind of error? it's taking too long? out of disk space?
<iDirk> Anyone know how to get the Unity menu back? I was trying to fix my dualscreen setup but for some reason mu Unity menu is gone. I'm logged in on Classic right now.
<mark___> any help??????
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, But I'm running it in VirtualBox?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Please someone help
<avb_> Can anyone help me with installing the brcm80211 driver?
<subh> no bt on clicking it is giving me lots of option
<subh> not for download
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, My problem is that it doesn't work when I'm running the software on Windows XP in VirtualBox
<cook1es_> Why does root use 127.0.1.1? In my /etc/hosts/ I have the line 127.0.1.1     ubuntu ( my hostname )
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  whats you need
<Slart> subh: have you tried right clicking on the link and choosing "Save link as" or something similar?
<subh> fine
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Can someone PLEASE help
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Ohai
<subh> i want g++
<subh> not gcc
<ActionParsnip> cook1es: its an old glitch, it's necessary :)
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html:New study shows that marking, highlighting, and post-it noting books all reduce comprehension.  #iwasright
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Oops
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Errg
<Slart> subh: which link did you click on?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html> My computer wont turn on after using "suspend" in ubuntu,  my computer gets very loud and the monitor displays "no signal"
<jailbreak3r|iPod> There
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Lol
<SamuraiAlba> Ok.  On my HP DV6-6170US 2.0Ghz Core i7 lappy, I have Intel HD video, and an AMD Radeon 6670.  When I install the latest catalyst drivers and reboot, I only get a bash prompt and when running Startx, I get "No suitable display device"  any ideas?
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  what are you talking about , i just got here?
<subh> slart i clicked on ur given link
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Yes , was looking at my m - audio keyboard in the closet.... You need to set it up for no usb connection and midi out and midi in using a crossover... sorry been awhile
<cook1es_> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, happen to know what the reason of this error could be aswell? 2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<subh> den it sidebar it is giving links for gcc
<sosaited> escott, This is the output if I do -v as oCean said.
<sosaited> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/668462/
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod, ahhhh that problem
<Cluless> Hey guys if i installed "apt-get install bsdgames" how do i run it remotely froma ssh client(i already have open ssh installed and can connect to it), i just want to know the commands. or where its installed so i can run the program
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html: is it known?
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, I'm affraid you lost me there... Where to go and what do do in ubuntu?
<luisfqs> jailbreak: touch your  power button
<intrader> rakathan, the 'Application->System->Printing' applet has a troubleshooter. Here is its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668468/
<escott> sosaited, on the server you appear to have disabled password based login
<Eryn_1983_FL> ugggghh
<Dead_Juggalol> hi guys, i have ubuntu on a live usb, is there a way to set it to skip the option to install, an jump straight to "run without making changes"?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Luisfqs i held down the power button to shut down twice now
<tonysan> hello
<jailbreak3r|iPod> It doesnr work
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  please ,please3 i hope ur not   using 9.04 or 9.10
<jailbreak3r|iPod> *t
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html nope 11.04
<subh> slart can u give me a link such dat i can down source for g++
<ActionParsnip> Cluless: run the commands in terminal, you will have new commands which are the games
<Jj_> ziya call setup
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Did you mean that I should do something on the hardware? Or should I do something in ubuntu?
<spo0kz> jailbreak3r|iPod, i been having a few glitches with sleep mode too
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: first off does it have Midi or Music instrument Digital Interface???
<Slart> subh: hang on.. let me see what I can find
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, This is the hardware I'm trying to connect http://www.numark.com/omnicontrol
<Jj_> hi
<escott> sosaited, it only offers the publickey method of authentication and you haven't set that up yet. in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config find the line PasswordAuthentication no and change it back to yes (or comment it)
<html> 11.04 !!!! thats even worst!!
<jailbreak3r|iPod> spo0kz: Like not being able to turn it on?
<fredrik_> It only has a USB connection
<spo0kz> indeed
<jailbreak3r|iPod> html: Why!
<escott> sosaited, and thats on the server, not the client
<ActionParsnip> cook1es_: you should have a line in /etc/hosts     which says:     127.0.1.1     name
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, It only have a USB interface
<jailbreak3r|iPod> spo0kz: How did you fix it?
<spo0kz> jailbreak3r|iPod, i disabled it happening for now
<escott> !pm | Jj_
<ubottu> Jj_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<spo0kz> jailbreak3r|iPod, im technical :)
<rakathan> intrader, my only guess from that output is that it's looking for the CUPS server by name instead of IP address...I'm not running from a graphical environment so I can't reproduce it
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  are you using untiy?
<lcneon> question someone know python?
<Pici> lcneon: The folks in #python do
<spo0kz> ...#python
<ionutP> i have a question about bluetooth:can you connect more then 1 device on the avrcp and a2dp profile?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> html: I dont think so...?
<Jj_> is there any VOIP softw for Ubundu?
<lcneon> thanks
<thinku> negueba: thanks for your response, i tried doing setup with  alsamixer as you adviced.. but no response on that
<ikonia> astrix ?
<sosaited> escott, Yes,. I had already done that. But now I restarted the server, as I forgot that it was the same session and the server hadn't rebooted after I made the changes. My bad :(
<jailbreak3r|iPod> spo0kz: So you dont remember how?
<sosaited> escott, Thanks a lot. and you too oCean  :)
<ActionParsnip> Jj_: its ubuntu, not ubundu
<ActionParsnip> Jj_: try ekiga or skype
<Dead_Juggalol> ubuntu on a live usb, is there a way to set it to skip the option to install, an jump straight to "run without making changes"? PM me if you want.
<ActionParsnip> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<spo0kz> jailbreak3r|iPod, jus sayin its not just you with that type of prob, god knows how u fix it
<cook1es_> ActionParsnip: Yes, I do
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  by default its turned on,, so turn it of, an compiz,
<Jj_> thx
<html> off*
<Besogon> HI. Does anyone know how to read DVD under linux? My udev seems to be don't mount the disk at ALL! Does anyone face with it?
<Dead_Juggalol> :/
<ActionParsnip> cook1es_: not sure then (personally), maybe others can help
<Slart> subh: I'm wondering if that source file that is linked there is used to build several things.. including g++
<html> Besogon,  be with you shortly
<sosaited> escott, BTW. If I have created the key with 4096b and want to enable root authentication so I don't have to copy the keys for any new user added/logged in on the server, and I know I can keep my key on client secure. Its still not advisable ?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html what? I cant even turn the computer on so how am i supposed to change settings?
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: data dvd I'm guessing?
<Slart> subh: that's the only reason I can think of for why it's listed there
<bullgard6> "Enter password to employ your login keyring. The password you use to login to your computerno longer matches that of your login keyring." (I had to change my password. I do not remember the old password of the keyring.) How can I give the login keyring a new password?
<gocatgo> on skype, my mic amplification in the sounds settings keep falling as I speak, until there's effectively no sound from the mic. it seems like something is automatically adjusting it. also after reboots i need to go to alsa settings to make some channels louder to here everything. what could be causing this?
<Besogon> ActionParsnip, No, I bought a film
<Slart> subh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/gcc-4.5_4.5.2.orig.tar.gz   that's the link I'm talking about
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: then you don't mount it
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gocatgo> *hear anything
<subh> k then i will try to compile dat
<subh> slart thanx
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  IF YOU TOLD ME FROM THE START THE WHOLE THING ,  then i could be more help
<iDirk> lol
<SamuraiAlba> Ok.  On my HP DV6-6170US 2.0Ghz Core i7 lappy, I have Intel HD video, and an AMD Radeon 6670.  When I install the latest catalyst drivers and reboot, I only get a bash prompt and when running Startx, I get "No suitable display device"  any ideas?
<cook1es_> Any ideaS?  2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<fredrik_>  DebiansArmy still there?
<tabakhase> isnt it great when youre able to add a "same over here" to a bug reported about a year ago... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/601530/comments/9
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: This will not work this interface requires drivers and non of the major Music industry is going to let go of drivers... Either you got a Mac or a Windows computer... The setup for my controller keyboard and base pads runs around 500 to connect to a linux box... Which I won't use because there is no protool set or other professional music editors...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 601530 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[965gm] drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 150858 at 150857)" [High,Confirmed]
<Cluless> d
<subh> slart and i have to do only configure make and make install
<subh> not more den dat
<Slart> subh: I have no idea how to build that.. you'll have to read the instructions
<escott> sosaited, its up to you. the natural use case would be where you have a cluster of identical servers all linked together with nfs and using ldap for authentication. so that alice has the same password on all the servers and they all look identical. the risks you run are that these are not completely identical machines, and aren't kept in lock step with each other.
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  cut, spot , what ever you got to do to not let power to  the pc
<rakathan> DebiansArmy: Radeon cards can be a nightmare in Ubuntu...what kernel version are you using?
<subh> whr??
<Besogon> ActionParsnip, aha. I've made the first paragraph. Hope the last part will be more useful
<Slart> subh: any reason you don't want to use the binary deb?
<Pici> subh: Is there a reason you are compiling rather than installing from the repositories?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html: sorry, first was yesterday i decided to power down with "suspend" in ubuntu.  Today, i pressed the power button, and the computer got very loud and the monitor displayed "no signal". I then went to #ubuntu on Freenode
<rakathan> DebiansArmy: sorry wrong person
<subh> architecture error
<sosaited> escott, I am using this on home machine. Both of them
<Pici> subh: What architecture are you running?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html and idk what "cut, spot , what ever you got to do to not let power to  the pc" this means
<subh> wair
<rakathan> SamuraiAlba: Radeon cards can be a nightmare in Ubuntu...what kernel versions are you using?
<Pici> subh: 'wair'?
<Cluless> ActionParsnip: run what commands? i think i just need to know where its installed so i can point my terminal to the directory
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: there is big money in music production... Look up mpc 2000 in youtube ... You will see the power of music editing
<subh> ~$ sudo dpkg -i g++_4.4.5-1_kfreebsd-i386.deb
<subh> dpkg: error processing g++_4.4.5-1_kfreebsd-i386.deb (--install):
<subh> package architecture (kfreebsd-i386) does not match system (i386)
<subh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<subh> g++_4.4.5-1_kfreebsd-i386.deb
<FloodBot1> subh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subh> it was error
<thinku> negueba: thanks for your response, i tried doing setup with  alsamixer as you adviced.. but no response on that
<Slart> subh: freebsd?
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: ops mpc 1000... been a while.... Love to own it just not right now...
<ActionParsnip> Cluless: they will be in /bin/bash more than likely but you don't need to worry about that just like you don't care where apt-get is, you just run it
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod,  stop all power to ur pc ," UNPLUG",  (desktop) and /or the battery (laptop)
<Pici> subh: Why are you installing a random .deb file? Why not install using apt-get ?
<subh> tried bt getting some error
<ActionParsnip> !find kfreebsd
<ubottu> Found: type-handling
<subh> in update
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html ok did that, now what should i do?
<Pici> subh: Lets fix that error instead of installing random files.
<escott> sosaited, use it if you want. just be aware that it is built for identical machines with identical passwd files and provides complete access from one to the other
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Ok.. I thought that if you runned it on windows xp in virtual box it would work... Is it linux that provides the USB drivers for virtualBox? IE does the usb unit have to work on linux to work in windows in VirtualBox?
<html> laptop or desktop u have?
<subh> its not fully updated
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, I'm just a simple home DJ. Don't need mpc1000 ;-)
<subh> giving some failure
<Dead_Juggalol> need help with linuxlive usb, want it to skip the install, an go straight to try, for a faster boot up.
<html> jailbreak3r|iPod, laptop or desktop u have?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html desktop
<sosaited> escott, Hmm. Then I might not use. I was just looking for a convenient way in case some of my cousins decide to add a new user and I want to access my pc when I am away
<auronandace> fredrik_: if the host os can't access the usb stick how is the guest os going to?
<thinku>  hello someone plz help... my laptop is samsung RV509 running Natty  was working well.. last week while the bootup i have raised the volume by continously pressing FN & VOL+  key, from that onwards there is no sound.. i tried doing setup with alsamixer (as adviced by negueba, here).. but no success on that. some one please advice more
<gene76> Hello all - What is fwcutter called when 10.04 LTS is installed?  I need to unpack some winders drivers for a netgear WNA3100 radio dongle
<html> leave it be for up to 10 mins , unpluged,  just  try a 1 or 2mins
<frankbro> Thanks to the good folks at ati, the proprietary driver can lock my X server, making the computer freeze and sshing in the box becomes extremely slow. Is there a way to run something, probably a daemon, that would kill a process using 100+% CPU for more than X seconds?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Html so 2 minutes or 10?
<frankbro> Or protecting the X server from being locked up by the ATI driver?
<Pici> subh: It doesn't make sense to install g++ from source, and we can't help you install it from a random .deb file.
<subh> k pici
<subh> thanx
<ActionParsnip> thinku: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<negueba> thinku have u considered install pulseaudio?
<Pici> gene76: b43-fwcutter is the package name, but are you thinking of ndiswrapper instead?
<escott> sosaited, the key issue would be if they add a new user they need to make sure that user is created on both machines. if they don't i dont know what happens
<jbwiv> is anyone here using multiple X screens (with or without Xinerama) on Natty with success? I use nvidia cards, and every time I try to configure separate X screens X crashes when trying to bring up the gdm login screen
<rakathan> frankbro, what radeon driver version and card model are you using?
<iDirk> jbwiv, Join the club :P. Trying to fix it for 2 days.
<fredrik_> auronandace, well Why does the host need to be able to connect to the driver correctly if I'm gonna run it in VirtualBox? Can't guestOS not interact with the USB ports directly?
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Problem it wont recognize the output to the linux computer... There's no driver period for linux to even call on for this audio output...
<gene76> Pici: can ndiswrapper now puyll what it needs from a devices cd?
<jbwiv> iDirk: ugh. Same symptoms? can't even bring up login?
<html> thinku,  did you "think"  it might be the keybuord after a gui/desktop change?
<Pici> subh: If you'd like to ask about the apt error you are getting, then you need to provide that information.
<frankbro> rakathan, I dont know how to check version
<Pici> gene76: I don't know, its been ages since I've needed to use it myself.
<subh> k
<escott> sosaited, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/wiki/Ssh_HostbasedAuthentication
<auronandace> fredrik_: access is through the host, you can't just bypass the host os to get direct access to a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> fredrik_: you need the none OSE version of vbox for USB access
<rakathan> frankbro, what card model do you have then?
<iDirk> jbwiv, I can login, but sometimes my Unity menu dissapears, and I'm unable to drag applications to my other monitor.
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: What usb driver do we have in linux for audio dj device?? Answer is none...
<FuzzyNuts> SAAARRGGGEE!!!
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Cant the guest os connect to the hardware (usb port) directly?
<jbwiv> iDirk, well, you're further than me. I can't even get X to come up
<escott> sosaited, you are going to have to change a lot of defaults to make all that work through dyndns behind a nat because reverse dns is going to be broken
<frankbro> rakathan, hd4870
<jbwiv> iDirk, are you using nvidia cards? If so, what driver version?
<escott> sosaited, back in an hour
<Niche> I've got a problem with 11.04 guys. My UI performance is very laggy, using AMD phenom II x4 3GHz and an ATI HD 4890 1GB. Tried enabling/disabling ATI drivers, with no effect. Runs the same in Classic Ubuntu a well. Anyone know what's up?
<FuzzyNuts> fredrik: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Dead_Juggalol> ubuntu on a live usb, is there a way to set it to skip the option to install, an jump straight to "run without making changes"? PM me please
<FuzzyNuts> Niche: Tried turning it off and on again?
<Slart> !info ps-watcher | frankbro
<Niche> FuzzyNuts, Oh yes
<ubottu> frankbro: ps-watcher (source: ps-watcher): monitoring a system via ps-like commands. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08-2 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 192 kB
<FuzzyNuts> Deadh_juggalol: Tried turning it off and on agaim?
<rakathan> frankbro hahaha, I've had countless problems with the exact same card...if you're willing to wipe your system and start over, I can tell you what finally ended up working for me
<fredrik_> ActionParsnip, Where can I get the None OSE version of Virtualbox?
<Slart> frankbro: that one sounds like it could be useful.. if it can match on cpu usage
<FuzzyNuts> fredrik_:Google.com
<ActionParsnip> fredrik_: check the vbox site, there is a repo you can add
<pyro1> how i change my ip on suse? always that i restart the computer, appears the old configuration about ip
<iDirk> jbwiv, Yes I have Nvidia. I'm using 'Current' as driver. Recommended.
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyNuts: not constructive
<frankbro> Slart, thx
<Myrtti> FuzzyNuts: when helping, be helpful. Telling people to google it isn't.
<FuzzyNuts> pyro: rm /bin/
<frankbro> rakathan, why? What happened with it and why wiping the system might help?
<jbwiv> iDirk, and you're running separate X screens with xinerama enabled? three monitors?
<Dead_Juggalol> yea it went straight to run after the restricted extras install, but then the next time back to install now.
<thinku> html, i have tried increasing the volume in Gui window also, instead of pressing keys. still no audio.
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Linux has drivers for all these keyboards, mice, monitors, ipods, camera's, but not for controller...
<fredrik_> ActionParsnip, So if I install the "none OSE version" I get more direct access to USB ports?
<iDirk> jbwiv, 2 monitors, Xscreen enabled but Xinerama disabled.
<Cluless> ActionParsnip: ok got it, so then what is (or can you point me in the direction to find out) the command to run bsdgames once i install it through apt-get
<Spikes> guys, when i copy/paste text from Libre Office it pastes html tags (span with info on font) and comments. How do i disable it?
<iDirk> jbwiv, 2 cards.
<Asad> I cloned my ubuntu partition on a new disk using dd .. Now I am booted into ubuntu with my old hdd ... how do I write grub stuff on the new hdd?
<rakathan> frankbro my problems involved dual-screen display not working...I reinstalled the OS, did all the updates possible (especially kernel updates), grabbed the drivers from AMD's site and installed them WITHOUT catalyst control center
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, If I could run my hardware on linux.. I wouldnt need virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> fredrik_: yes, you will need virtualbox 4.1
<FuzzyNuts> Asad: have you tried buying a mac?
<jbwiv> iDirk, ah, ok. Twinview works flawlessly for me with two monitors. However, three monitors break my setup :(
<pyro1> FuzzyNuts do you have sure that if i will delete /bin/, dont afect my computer ?
<fredrik_> ActionParsnip, Thanks.. will try that
<FuzzyNuts> pyro1: It will be fine
<iDirk> jbwiv, Funny. I can't enable TwinView for some reason.
<IdleOne> pyro1, do NOT delete /bin
<frankbro> I'm getting pissed of at ati, I'm thinking of building a ubuntu gaming pc with components extremely well supported. Is there any link to one or guide maybe?
<Asad> FuzzyNuts: that was funny
<pyro1> IdleOne oks
<subh> ls
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Which system is in VM???
<jbwiv> iDirk, because you're using two cards
<IdleOne> pyro1, also if you are using Suse please ask in #suse
<jbwiv> iDirk, twinview only works on one card with dual outputs
<bullgard6> "Enter password to employ your login keyring. The password you use to login to your computerno longer matches that of your login keyring." (I had to change my password. I do not remember the old password of the keyring.) How can I give the login keyring a new password?
<iDirk> jbwiv, Ah, didn't know that. Thanks.
<rakathan> frankbro I know Nvidia has great drivers for Linux...but good luck with gaming
<Dead_Juggalol> you guys think on that, ill try a reboot again an see
<FuzzyNuts> Lolz
<Pirate> hello
<jbwiv> iDirk, no problem
<salmiak> how I add the ALT-F2 "Run..." command to the menu?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: there is a setting in security section ( I believe, you can setup the password there )
<salmiak> hello Pirate :-)
<FuzzyNuts> Yarr
<gene76> Pici:  The install pulled in a file from openwrt and unpacked it, but the file must be very old.  I need bcmwlhigh5, and its not there.  But now I know where to get it, and I assume it can also work with the device makers install cd.  Thank you very much.
<frankbro> rakathan, I always played wow and tff2 on wine without issue .. until lately
<FuzzyNuts> yarr harr fiddle-dee-dee, being a Pirate is alright to be, do what you want 'cos a pirate is free! you are a Pirate!
<FuzzyNuts> yarr harr fiddle-dee-dee, being a Pirate is alright to be, do what you want 'cos a pirate is free! you are a Pirate!
<FuzzyNuts> yarr harr fiddle-dee-dee, being a Pirate is alright to be, do what you want 'cos a pirate is free! you are a Pirate!
<FloodBot1> FuzzyNuts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iDirk> lol
<FuzzyNuts> LOlspam
<ActionParsnip> salmiak: you can install gmrun. I first suggest you check in ccsm under gnome compatibility to make sure alt+f2 works
<wh1zz0> hi guys.. I'm on ubuntu natty.. I just installed compiz and restarted my system... Now when I press Ctrl+Alt+T my terminal window refuses to open (i.e using the shortcut key).. So I went into the system settings, and went to keyboard shortcuts and added the terminal shortcut but after applying it it says disabled. It doesnt work.. Please help
<IdleOne> FuzzyNuts, that is quiet enough
<pyro1> how i change the ip but i dont have lost the configuration when i restart the computer ? i type eth0 NEW-IP and change but i restart the computer and desappear this configuration
<IdleOne> quite*
<rakathan> frankbro, unless you're wanting to do OpenCL calculations with lots of integers, Nvidia tends to have better support in almost every way for Ubuntu...the tradeoff is raw performance, as AMD has better hardware generally
<wh1zz0> All I wanted was that fire burner cursor and that was why I installed compiz, now my terminal shortcut command aint working and the fire burner cursor didn't even show
<frankbro> rakathan, I was actually looking in getting on CUDA or openCL
<neglected> hi
<salmiak> ActionParsnip: when I press Alt-F2 the Run dialog box pops up, so I thought I would be able to make it pop up with a command in the menu? (instead of having to press keyboard keys)
<SauceFace> A
<neglected> can't activate bloc scorr on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> salmiak: it remembers the last few commands, use cursors
<neglected> i press it but it never activate
<salmiak> ActionParsnip: now I don't understand what you mean
<CoolCoder> I have lost the time/date from panel. i think its crashed. Please help me command to restore time/date on the panel
<DebiansArmy> frankbro: what is this for video games or Linux????
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<neglected> i need it, turn on keyboard retro light
<frankbro> rakathan, you wouldnt happen to know a list of well supported component that works well with wine? I just want it hurrdurr just work
<frankbro> DebiansArmy, vidya games
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Host is Ubuntu, GuestOS is Windows XP
<vlt> Hello. I am using nvidia-glx-173 with a "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]". Can anyone help me getting opengl to work, please?
<salmiak> the thing is I want to have the "Run..." in the gnome menu, instead of havting to press Alt-F2 or generate a separate button in a panel
<vlt> What should I do?
<Cluless> ActionParsnip: ok got it, so then what is (or can you point me in the direction to find out) the command to run bsdgames once i install it through apt-get
<thinku> ActionParsnip, i have pasted the script output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/668488/
<pr0ton> how do i write unicode characters to text file?
<rakathan> frankbro, I'm afraid I can't help there...I just know from experience that working with Nvidia drivers is a lot more pleasant than working with AMD drivers
<pr0ton> i'm doing something like, python myscript.py > output.txt
<wh1zz0> Nevermind.. I got it working
<pr0ton> python throws UnicodeEncodeError,  but prints correctly to standard output
<fredrik_> ActionParsnip, is this the one I should get? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Cluless: it adds multiple commands, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/bsdgames
<thinku> negueba: i tried giving pulseaudio cmd.. pulseaudio
<thinku> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<thinku> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<duckx0r> Can someone tell me whether or not Google Chrome prompts you to remember your username/password for this site? Just enter whatever for the user/pass https://extranet.bookit.com/index.php. For some reason it doesn't prompt me, but for other sites it does.
<frankbro> rakathan, then would you recommend a model ?
<DebiansArmy> frankbro: The best I could do was using the Gt serious with gddr3 to work in linux flawless Not sure about the way your going hold on there is other vm manager that runs games through linux....
<Cluless> ActionParsnip: Ty sir
<trism> pr0ton: python2 has a bunch of issues going back and forth between unicode, you generally just need to add .encode('utf8') to your strings before printing them (can probably get more help in #python)
<Kingsy> anyone in here use pan newsreader?
<subh> slart i got this error can u tell me something about this
<subh> pici can u tell me about this
<ActionParsnip> thinku: is the correct sound device selected in sound prefs?
<subh> $ sudo dpkg -i g++_4.5.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<subh> Selecting previously deselected package g++.
<subh> (Reading database ... 114040 files and directories currently installed.)
<subh> Unpacking g++ (from g++_4.5.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<subh> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of g++:
<subh>  g++ depends on cpp (>= 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3); however:
<frankbro> DebiansArmy, I'm not running the game in a vm, afaik thats not possible to get hardware acceleration on vm anyway, I use wine
<FloodBot1> subh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rakathan> frankbro, check newegg or any other store that sells computer parts...they can help a lot more with your specific needs...the top of the line model right now is the GTX 580 which runs about $500
<DebiansArmy> frankbro: You want to know what the best card you can use in linux and play games on windows is not sure might have to check around
<rakathan> frankbro, you'll get plenty of gaming muscle from any $250 card though
<Pici> subh: Why are you using dpkg instead of apt-get?
<Dead_Juggalo> so any know a way to jump straight to "try" instead of "install" on linuxlive usb?
<alazare619_> can someone gime a run down on the diffrences between partedmagic and system rescue cd?
<rakathan> frankbro since this is the support channel and not the video card shopping channel, you should probably look elsewhere for better advice
<alazare619_> i know this is ubuntu channel but idk where else to look
<subh> to install .deb file
<rakathan> frankbro good luck though!
<frankbro> rakathan, I'm not looking for top of the line, I'm looking for perfectly working .. and able to do CUDA/openCL
<DebiansArmy> frankbro: all going to come down to your psu anyways...
<ActionParsnip> subh: install build-essential   and you'll get the compiler
<Pici> subh: apt-get handles all the dependencies for you, you should be using that to install software rather than via dpkg manually.
<frankbro> rakathan, I will, thx a lot man
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I found the relevant dialog window in "Passwords and Encryption Keys". But this requires that I key in first the old password which I have forgotten. Is the only solution to de-install and re-install the program "Passwords and Encryption Keys"?
<rakathan> frankbro ANY modern video card can do OpenCL
<CoolCoder> Hi please check this image. I cannot edit date/time "show clock in menu bar" And its not showing in the menu bar also. Please check this image http://www.diigo.com/item/t/2480215_83914143_4269094 for more info
<cook1es_> Can someone suggest a good FTP server?
<Pici> !ftpd | cook1es_
<ubottu> cook1es_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<rakathan> frankbro and ANY Nvidia card can do CUDA if it was made in the past 4-5 years
<cook1es_> Pici: Any own preferences? :)
<subh> problem with updating repo.
<subh> wo
<frankbro> rakathan, alright
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: not sure there dude, I always just set a blank password and be done
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: Ok.Thank you.
<DebiansArmy> rakathan: that is what I look at is Newegg for new motherboard, memory or video card great advice and hardware site... ;)
<subh> so i downloaded .deb file
<subh> and tried with manually install
<Pici> cook1es_: I've used vsftpd successfully in the past.
<thinku> ActionParsnip, thanks in Sound preference, it was made to mute...
<Pici> subh: I told you that we will help you diagnose and fix your repo issue.
<ActionParsnip> thinku: that'll do it, all better?
<jaxxdrew> I am missing a plugin in a typing game.  Is there a package I can download?
<thinku> ACtionParsnip, html, i am clueless.. why in the tray icon,it is NOT showing MUTE..
<tonysan> I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, my FS all gone into readonly mode...
<Besogon> heh... can't mount dvd... I don't know why but all other DVD is being mounted fine.
<thinku> even i pressed FN  & VOL+ key, and the progress bar shown volume increase.. but no sound
<thinku> but after entering into the sound preference, one of the audio out was mute !
<Jordan_U> Besogon: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<thinku> ActionParsnip, html: thankyou all
<ActionParsnip> thinku: try:  alsamixer
<leg3nd> Morning guys, So I am trying to get "espeak" to run without any root or sudo privileges as it will be running off another service (motion, security camera software). Can't seem to get it to output anything, I have used  "usermod -s /bin/bash -G audio,pulse,pulse-access,plugdev,video motion" and still no luck.
<rakathan> does anyone here have any experience with hostapd on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: espeak doesn't need root access etc, users can run it
<CoolCoder>  I cannot edit date/time "show clock in menu bar" And its not showing in the menu bar also. Please check this image http://www.diigo.com/item/t/2480215_83914143_4269094 for more info
<nsd_> Anyone here know if a PCI express parallel port adapter might be supported by linux?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, Interesting, any ideas why it would not be outputing audio under a normal user then? Yet it does with sudo.
<rakathan> nsd_, I'd be very surprised if it isn't supported
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: are you using it in terminal to test?
<nsd_> rakathan: Same here, but I can remember reading something about the parallel port driver in linux becoming unmaintained
<Besogon> Jordan_U, WOW. you are a magician. May be even David Blain are envying to you. Somehow after your words the disk is playing!!!! :D
<Kingsy> I have just installed netspeed on ubuntu, and I cant see it anywhere in the add to panel box, what is it called?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, yes sir
<Kingsy> or do I need to restart?
<vlt> I get "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!". lsmod says "nvidia_agp". Any idea?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, I have tested it with the motion service to begin with but to no success, so I am testing in terminal now.
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: what is output when you try?
<Icehawk78> Has anyone had any luck with installing subsonic on a server that's also running apache? I can get it to respond on the LAN, but not from outside, despite having ports forwarded properly.
<rakathan> nsd_, do you have a brand name you can check on?  maybe their site has linux drivers if Ubuntu doesn't come with them
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, Normal output, identical to when it is ran with sudo.  "espeak "hello" --stdout | aplay" outputs "Playing WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono"
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: why not just:   espeak "test"
<mrgenixus> is there a way to install the older grub package?
<vlt> nvidia-glx-173 is installed. Can someone help me, please?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, same deal with that
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Don't know if you saw it.. You asked me witch OS i run in Virtualbox. The answer is. Ubuntu as host and Windows XP as guest. The DJ software runs in windows and finds the hardware but nothing happens when I push the buttons...
<leg3nd> that is what i started with but i just started trying other options
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Why?
<mrgenixus> becuase I can manually boot that
<mrgenixus> I cannot manually boot the new version
<mrgenixus> unless I can find a guide on doing that
<mrgenixus> update-grub did not correctly-configure grub for my system
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, when i create a new user such with " useradd -s /bin/bash -M -G audio,pulse,pulse-access,video testuser" it appears to work with those privilages. Yet not with the privalges of motion.
<nsd_> rakathan: I'm looking at a StarTech branded model, and to my surprise their site has a patch for the 2.4 and 2.6 Linux kernels
<nsd_> rakathan: Thanks for the suggestion; ordinarily I wouldn't even bother checking the available drivers
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: check group membership dude
<nsd_> (from the mfg. site anyway)
<vlt> What does "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" mean?
<rakathan> nsd_, haha...it's still a long shot if they haven't kept it up to date, but good luck
<mrgenixus> vlt: do you have the kernel module installed?
<intrader> Anyone, the 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer - now the applet does not start
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, which group? they seems to be in identical groups
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: The steps for booting manually with grub2 are almost identical to those for grub legacy. The only differences you're likely to encounter are 1: It's "root=(hdX,Y)" rather than "root (hdX,Y)" and 2: Partitions are numbered from 1 instead of from zero.
<improveupon> i used ntfscp to copy my home directory to the windows partition a while back. now i want to delete it. windows delete does not work. is there a tool in ntfsprogs that can delete it? otherwise, is there a way i can boot ubuntu and mount the windows partition with full permissions? or, any other suggestions?
<vlt> mrgenixus: I have "nvidia-glx-173" installed.
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: ah, that's what I was getting at
<vlt> mrgenixus: Is this ehat I need?
<vlt> *what
<mrgenixus> vlt, that's the X driver, not the kernel driver
<mrgenixus> you need both
<zodiak> hey guys and gals, I don't suppose anyone has any good ways on changing chrome keys under 11.04 ? trying to set c-[ as previousTab
<vlt> mrgenixus: Where do I find the kernel driver?
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Sorry, and rather than "kernel /path/to/vmlinuz" it's "linux /path/to/vmlinuz".
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Had time to think about why doesn't work.... Now remember, look that is a control it can be made to put different noises on pads, scratching buts ect... Now this is called out by defined geometry so if it calls the but 3e12 how is linux going to understand that is the pad.... See this is why it wont work... Linux has no driver to understand your putting new sound to pad 3e12...
<mrgenixus> vlt the package name is nvidia-kernel, IIRC
<vlt> mrgenixus: Thank you, I'll try that …
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, ill double check real quick.. Thats kinda the first thing i was thinking about was the groups since the user was created for the service and not normal use.
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: What problem are you having specifically?
<DebiansArmy> but = button
<DebiansArmy> ops
<vlt> mrgenixus: "nvidia-kernel-common"  is already installed.
<zodiak> oh! autokey !! never mind .. thanks everyone :)
<DebiansArmy> rakathan: I knew there was a way to run windows games in linux. Only its not free with codeweaver and crossover games... ;)
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, Still why should Linux understand this? I'm running this on windows in virtualbox... Shouldn't windows get direct access to the USB port on the computor? I know that there is no drivers to this omnicontrol for linux. Thats why I'm running windows in virtualbox?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, http://paste.pound-python.org/show/11161/     =\
<loki_> hello
<improveupon> i mean, if there is ntfscp, why is there not an ntfsdelete or something in ntfsprogs?
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: specifically, my system loads grub, never loads the OS
<rakathan> DebiansArmy: Yep, there's also Wine but it oftens requires a lot of tweaking and can break easily...framerates are also significantly slower compared to games in Windows
<loki_> can you vote for my game...
<loki_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tcIQlip0yY
<loki_> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/wp7-glasovanje/?aplikacija=3
<Kingsy> I have just installed netspeed.. what is it called on the add to panel menu? I cant find it anywhere
<loki_> here
<FloodBot1> loki_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> loki_: Do not advertise here.
<loki_> okej...sory
<rakathan> Kingsy, there might not be an icon...did you install it from the command line or from the software center?
<joru> Hi, any know if there is any software that can suggest that I should stop using my computer and do some pause-movements (e.g. to prevent neck damage)? (i did a fast google search and some synaptic word searches)
<dans> i recently moved my home directory onto a new partition and have since been experiencing all sorts of problems with ubuntu. in particular, when i go to reboot i get a popup saying file manager (nautilus) is not responding and have to force it to close
<mrgenixus> Jordan_U: It may just be taking a long time...
<Kingsy> rakathan: I installed it using apt-get so from cmd line
<mrgenixus> but it doesn't seem to be working
<dans> the system also becomes very slow sometimes
<dans> can anyone give me any advice on where to start with this?
<rakathan> Kingsy there might not be an icon...you may need to create a launcher manually with a symbolic link
<Kingsy> rakathan: ok...
<vlt> mrgenixus: And there’s “nvidia-173-ker…” pkg installed.
<rakathan> Kingsy, you could also just run it from the command line
<Pici> joru: I know I've seen something... let me do a little looking.
<Kingsy> rakathan: what is the netspeed binary called?
<rakathan> Kingsy I'm not sure...do you know the package name?  we can look for it there
<Kingsy> rakathan: well to install it it was simply apt-get install netspeed
<Kingsy> rakathan: how can we find the binary name/location from that?
<joru> Pici: ok, thx
<vlt> Hello. Do I need to compile the nvidia kernel first before using it?
<auronandace> dans: how did you move your /home and what fs is it on?
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: Look I will make this real simple to understand... Lets say you push a button on the controller... Now, what is it to do with the response..  Make the window scroll down, Double click on Icon...  It is not going to recognize what response is let alone call out a sound... I wish that it understood just to play audio output... Since you have so many buttons and controls windows is...
<DebiansArmy> ...going to pass the data to linux and turn off the monitor ... It simply doesn't know what to do with the key pressed.... I wish it looked at it and said open up audio ouput....
<vlt> or rather nvidia kernel module?
<rakathan> Kingsy, see if this helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/netspeed-traffic-monitor-applet-for-gnome.html
<Jordan_U> mrgenixus: Have you tried the recovery mode entry in the grub menu?
<dans> auronandace: i created a new ext4 partition, copied everything over, and edited fstab to mount the new home directory
<rakathan> Kingsy, are you using Gnome?  Or Unity?
<elocina> ickServ IDENTIFY patriot8
<Pici> joru: workrave was what I was thinking of, but I also found xwrits and rsibreak while looking.
<Pici> elocina: Please change your password.
<Kingsy> rakathan: I have read that, and no it doesnt help.. I installed the package. just with apt-get
<Kingsy> rakathan: gnome
<joru> Pici: excellent, i'll check those out
<joru> Pici: and see what their features are
<auronandace> dans: that should work. are the fstab options for your /home partition the same as your /?
<joru> Pici: are you using one of those atm?
<intrader> Anyone, the 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - now the applet does not start
<dans> auronandace: i'll check - system has just gone into slow mode, there must be some process taking up too much cpu or something
<Rogerr> Hi, can I pose a question here?
<Pici> joru: I personally dont, I just remember hearing about it and it stuck in my brain for some reason.
<Kingsy> rakathan: any advice?
<auronandace> dans: also is your /home partition on a different physical drive?
<Kingsy> just in general, how do I find a where apt-get has installed a package?
<Rogerr> I am trying to install a program with the bash command:
<Rogerr> sudo bash setup.sh
<rakathan> Kingsy, see if "sudo find / -name netspeed" can find it
<improveupon> anyone with knowledge of ntfscp problems willing to help please say something, using windows mirc and i just deleted my log of this channel by accident
<dans> /dev/sda1 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<dans> /dev/sda3 /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<dans> /dev/sda4 /arch ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<Rogerr> The installation seems to complete, but I get  /home/m/pymol/pymol.exe: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<joru> Pici: well i also try but writing up my licentiate thesis gave me some darn hand illness :/ =)
<sosaited> If I have used ssh -f -N -L to create a tunnel. How can I close it?
<trism> Kingsy: dpkg -L package_name;
<dans> its all on the same physical drive
<rakathan> Kingsy I'm guessing you've already looked in /bin and /sbin for the binary
<Rogerr> Any help?
<jaxxdrew> I am trying to play typing game and is telling me that I have a missing plugin what could this be
<Kingsy> rakathan: well it wouldnt be in /bin would it? I thought that was sytem binaries only?
<auronandace> dans: i see, try using the same options on your /home as your /
<Rogerr> auronadace, can you help out?
<glebihan> Kingsy, the binary is /usr/lib/netspeed/netspeed_applet2
<rakathan> Kingsy sbin is system binaries
<dans> auronandace: which do you think i should use, the 'nodev, nosuid' or the errors=remount
<fredrik_> DebiansArmy, I hear you. But as I see it. Ubuntu should not do anything. I thought running Virtualbox and a guestOS (in my case windows XP) should get access to USB PORT on my computor and connect to the Unit. But it seas that the USB is "emulated" in vortualbox? Am I right?
<dans> i have no idea what these things mean
<niche> Hey guys, is there any way to search (like in the top-left of 11.04) on 10.10?
<glebihan> Kingsy, the name of the applet should be "Network Monitor"
<auronandace> dans: hang on...
<Kingsy> glebihan: see how do I know that? what is the general method of finding a binary that has been installed by a package manager?
<Rogerr> what does the following answer of a bash installation mean: /home/m/pymol/pymol.exe: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected ?
<auronandace> dans: /dev/sda3 /home ext4 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: What are you trying to install?
<Rogerr> A program called Pymol
<vlt> Hello. Is it really that hard to use an nvidia video card with Ubuntu? What do I have to do to install and activate th drivers?
<glebihan> Kingsy, well I just downloaded the package and looked into, otherwise once the package is installed, you can find the list of installed files with Synpatic (right-click->properties->installed files)
<Rogerr> the file is setup.sh
<dans> ok, thanks auronandace. brb after a reboot ;)
<auronandace> dans: i think its the user_xattr option that is the important one
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: sudo apt-get install pymol
<auronandace> dans: hope it works for you
<Rogerr> Jordan, that would give me a free version, but I got the full version, which is different
<rakathan> vlt, Nvidia drivers usually play pretty nice with Ubuntu...with a clean install you should be able to just download the binary off the Nvidia site and run it
<Kingsy> glebihan: well that didnt work.. the add to panel widget had a red cross sign
<Rogerr> and it is seemingly shell script based installation
<Space_Man> how do you install git?
<Rogerr> just bae on .running sh setup.sh
<Kingsy> glebihan: /usr/lib/netspeed/netspeed_applet2 from the cmd line seemed to do nothing, just a new line and waits
<Pici> Space_Man: the pacakge name is git-core
<glebihan> Kingsy, did you try restarting gnome-panel
<Space_Man> thanks
<glebihan>  ?
<vlt> rakathan: Nvidia site? What’s the nvidia-173 stuff for then?
<Kingsy> glebihan: no, but I havent needed to do this in the past
<glebihan> Kingsy, the binary for an applet in meant to be called directly
<Pici> Space_Man: Oh, actually looks like git-core points at 'git' now. Install either, they'll do the same thing.
<glebihan> Kingsy, it can happen some times that restarting the panel is needed when you install a new applety
<Kingsy> glebihan: so how do you restart the panel?
<rakathan> vlt, Ubuntu provides an outdated (yet tested) driver originally from Nvidia...that's what you install when you click the "install proprietary drivers" button
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - now the applet does not start
<glebihan> Kingsy, Alt+F2, then "killall gnome-panel", it'll restart on its own
<shaunlewis> Hi. I have decided to make the switch to single-booting ubuntu after virtualising for a while under windows, at the same time as upgrading my hardware. Ill be installing a 60GB SSD alongside the exsisting 320GB HDD. Should I put /home on the SSD or the HDD?
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: Given that you purchased this application you should probably get support from whoever you purchased it from.
<vlt> rakathan: That’s what I did. After installing: How to activate it now?
<rakathan> vlt, if you download drivers directly from the nvidia site instead of from the restricted drivers part of Ubuntu, you get drivers that are more up to date and likely to play nice with Ubuntu
<Rogerr> No I ddnt purchase it, I got it from a friend with dual license.
<Rogerr> and he doesnt know either
<rakathan> vlt, do an lsmod for me and link the paste here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kingsy> glebihan: you were right its there now :)
<Rogerr> how to get around this mysterious ")" unexpected comment
<raptor67682> hello world. Anyone knows a simple to configure IRC-LOGGER on some #channels that does not uses ROOT?
<glebihan> Kingsy, nice :)
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: The license doesn't come with a support contract of some sort?
<rakathan> vlt, you might as well also include lspci
<DeviceZer0> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<auronandace> Rogerr: sounds like there is something wrong with the install script
<rumpe1> raptor67682, any irc-client with optional logging doesn't need root
<Rogerr> No Jordan. Right Aurona
<Rogerr> Its a simple short setup.sh
<Rogerr> I can paste it somewhere?
<dans> auronandace: we'll give it time, but i think that's done the trick
<Stevic012> serbia?
<auronandace> !paste | Rogerr
<ubottu> Rogerr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dans> dont get the message about file manager anymore when i reboot and everythings smooth so far
<vlt> rakathan: http://pastebin.com/NWNNnv2A
<Rogerr> #!/bin/sh
<Rogerr> echo ' '
<Rogerr> echo '============================================'
<Rogerr> echo 'Creating "./pymol" startup script with '
<Rogerr> echo "PYMOL_PATH=`pwd`"
<FloodBot1> Rogerr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rogerr> echo '============================================'
<dans> thanks :)
<auronandace> dans: good stuff
<raptor67682> rumpe1> which one would you propose?
<auronandace> !yay | dans
<ubottu> dans: Glad you made it! :-)
<raptor67682> rumpe1> from repositories?
<rumpe1> raptor67682, irssi i guess
<raptor67682> rumpe1> irssi does not work when no one is logged onto the server, right?
<raptor67682> rumpe1> can it run and log from crontab or when PC is ON ?
<rumpe1> raptor67682, you have to execute it in it's own shell (no login-subshell)
<Rogerr> sorry
<rumpe1> raptor67682, yes, yes and yes
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: It looks to me, though it's never stated explicitly, that the paid version doesn't get you any additional features. Is there something you're missing from the packaged version?
<rakathan> vlt, what model Nvidia card are you using?  It seems to have the AGP driver loaded for some reason
<Haematoma> How do I restart my audio service?
<raptor67682> rumpe1> what do u mean, how?
<rumpe1> raptor67682, start it within "screen" and everything is fine
<Rogerr> It must be very differnt, the paid version is 20 times bigger
<Haematoma> It is the default audio service for Ubuntu
<Rogerr> there are many features , such as vieweing atomic orbitals
<Rogerr> and electrostatic potentials
<raptor67682> rumpe1> the idea sounds good. but how to start it at PC boot?
<vlt> rakathan: Doesn’t the lspci part of the paste tell you?
<rhizmoe> how do i customize my applications menu?
<Ogi0n> Question: let say I have 2 different partition, each with its own O.S., but one of the O.S have full of virus, worm & malware. Is it possible for the virus to go to and infect/affect the other partition?
<rakathan> vlt I see it now...missed it at first
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: It's likely that it just includes a statically linked version of python, which would be quite large.
<rhizmoe> the main menu preference app doesn't seem to do it (or it's a nuance)
<rumpe1> raptor67682, put the "screen" command in /etc/rc.local with options/konfiguration to load irssi in a session
<Rogerr> Right, that may be true. Its based on python scripts
<rakathan> vlt that is a VERY old card
<Rogerr> But I know there is a bunch of paid stuff on it
<raptor67682> rumpe1> I thought that it was into the /etc/rc2.d
<rumpe1> raptor67682, why?
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, closest in unity I think is right clicking the app Icon, and choosing, types.
<pratham> how do i change skins in amarok?
<vlt> rakathan: Ok, how to use it?
<wolfez> .wc
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, not really a customization.
<rakathan> vlt hmm, it should be supported...honestly, it looks like the driver is already in use and you don't need to do anything else
<pratham> ther is no option to change the apperence in amarok
<joru> Pici: thx for the tips.
<rakathan> vlt are you having any specific problems with it?
<Jordan_U> Rogerr: What features are available in the paid download that aren't in the packaged version? Have you tried the packaged version?
<raptor67682> rumpe1> I though to use the inittab and a python script to do autologin. ok ok. I am glad to learn your technique. I would be very glad
<Haematoma> HOW DO I RESTART UBUNTU AUDIO SERVICE
<Rogerr> Yes, I wrote it, orbital viewing and ESP maps
<Rogerr> for isntance
<Pici> joru: you're welcome.
<vlt> rakathan: "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<shaunlewis> Im thinking of putting /home and 8GB swap on the HDD, / on the SDD. Or maybe a seperate /tmp on the HDD and move swap to the SSD?
<urlin2u> Haematoma, capitalizing is considered yelling. ;(
<raptor67682> rumpe1> how do you configure it to start on for instance user "IRSSIUSER", what file would you please create into the /etc/rc.local... ?
<Haematoma> Does your script account for pi orbital interaction?
<Stevic012> '95 for chat?
<Haematoma> and cyclical conjugation?
<Rogerr> Haematome, which program you refferring to?
<Haematoma> 3n + 2 rule man
<Rogerr> haha
<pratham> HOW DO I CHANGE SKINS IN AMAROK???
<Jordan_U> !caps | pratham Haematoma
<ubottu> pratham Haematoma: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rakathan> vlt I'm afraid I don't have any ideas...I trust you've already done the appropriate googling for this
<raptor67682> pratham> I know only audacious :(
<pratham> goddammn
<rakathan> vlt if you haven't seen it already, this might help...http://phun-ky.net/2008/10/fix-for-failed-to-load-the-nvidia-kernel-module-on-ubuntu
<oCean> pratham: control your language here, please
<pratham> well any solution??
<rhizmoe> urlin2u: hrm. is the idea that things just stay in their subfolders?
<wapiflapi> hi
<raptor67682> rumpe1> I googled. Is this this technique : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/running-screen-with-irssi-after-reboot-316175/?
<rakathan> vlt, you might also have an issue if your xorg.conf that breaks it...have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<Ogi0n> Question: let say I have 2 different partition, each with its own O.S., but one of the O.S have full of virus, worm & malware. Is it possible for the virus to go to and infect/affect the other partition?
<kadoban> when i try ssh-add, i get an error that it can't connect to my auth agent.  how do i set up ssh-agent? (need this to work for everyone on the machine ideally)
<rakathan> Ogi0n: Not if the infected partition isn't mounted
<Jordan_U> pratham: We are volunteering our time to help people in this channel. Your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available.
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, not sure of the idea but I haven't found any way to change it my self, so I use synapse to find apps
<vlt> rakathan: Yes, I also ran nvidia-xconfig before.
<pratham> sry i dint know that nobody uses amarok >_>
<wapiflapi> anyone know if it is possible somehow to rebind CAPSLOCK so that instead of "keeping shift pressed" it keeps another key pressed ? Or is that something that is only possible for shift as there is a flag somewhere to tell if caps or not ?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<Jordan_U> wapiflapi: Caps lock is not equivalent to holding shift.
<wapiflapi> corect
<wapiflapi> but that is not the point =)
<Jordan_U> wapiflapi: Think about shift + 4 meaning '$' whereas caps lock + 4 being just '4'.
<Ogi0n> rakathan: thank you, the reason I ask is because instead of creating a Guest account (non-admin) I'm thinking of creating a another partition so if I lend the computer to someone and they do something silly, it wont affect my main O.S., now I'm wondering if there's away to make a Guest non-admin account, reset everytime the computer is rebooted??
<vlt> Ogi0n (+rakathan): A virus can indeed infect another partition even if it's not mounted.
<Pici> wapiflapi: I believe  in the gnome keyboard preferences there are a number of options of what you want to do with capslock.
<albech> a quick SSH question. If a virtual host is spun up from a template in a virtualized environment, how do I then rebuild the public key and other SSL keys in order to ensure that this machine is indeed unique?
<raptor67682> Ogi0n> Really and how?
<raptor67682> Ogi0n> the PC  has to read the concerned Assembler bits
<tzoscott> I upgraded to the alpha of oneiric and now I have no desktop. (Yes, I do know better and impulse got the best of me). My problem now is no desktop. :-/
<Ogi0n> you know like when a guest account finish doing stuff on the computer and viewing webpages and stuff, then when the computer is rebooted its like a new created account with everything fresh, like everything is deleted, temp files, browsing history etc
<glebihan> tzoscott, oneiric support is in #ubuntu+1
<tzoscott> glebihan, OK. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: Are you aware of Ubuntu's built in guest account feature?
<rakathan> vlt, I meant viruses from an unmounted partition can't jump out unless that partition gets mounted...for the nvidia card problem, I don't have any more ideas...I'm a little disappointed since nvidia usually works much better
<vlt> Ogi0n: Usually any non-root user should only be able to touch his own home dir.
<tzoscott> glebihan: No such channel. Was that humor? :-)
<vlt> Ogi0n: If you completely delete the contents you should get a clean install.
<Ogi0n> how do i do that? i created a Guest account and it can access my Admin account home folder, but i got it fix now when i set the permission of Admin to Other: none
<glebihan> tzoscott, no it wasn't humor
<glebihan> !oneiric | tzoscott
<ubottu> tzoscott: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ogi0n> how do I make non-root user  which group do i set it to
<dans> my system has become very slow. how can i find the cause (maybe a process is hogging all the cpu)?
<DebiansArmy> fredrik_: That is not so much the problem... Music industry is not going to allow you to stop them from making money....  It sees the device it sees your pressing buttons,  The developers of audio music are not going to allow you to make music for free... If you could just plug in the controller and play music over Linux eventually someone would have made way to record it and put on music...
<DebiansArmy> ...over streaming sites without pay a single dime and possibly made a profit...  Protools costs 800, Sound Forge costs 320 remember to add 40 dallors for every beat package, Cubase starts at 800 50 buck per beat package or guitar strings... There is no way music industry is going to let you rip them off...
<rakathan> Ogion: chown /home/yourname yourname:nogroup and chmod 700 /home/yourname
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: If you use the built in guest account feature it will not be able to access any other user's files, and its files will be deleted upon logging out.
<wapiflapi> Pici: thanks, didnt see that when I looked, there is indeed an option to let caps lock behave as if it was a ctrl =)
<glebihan> tzoscott, and I'm in that channel right now, so it exists
<vlt> Ogi0n: Keep in mind: Anyone w/ physical access to the machine can do _anything_ on it. Including writing to root and even kernel files.
<wapiflapi> but it doesnt keep ctrl active once you release capslock :/ but i guess that is not possible
<Tim55> HELP!
<tzoscott> glebihan: Yep, it worked for me on the second try.  No idea why it failed the first (just proofread my command 3x, weird..)
<Ogi0n> vlt: that's what im afraid of
<sktn07> ubuntu 10.10 bluetooth not working
<sktn07> please someone help
<Ogi0n> Jordan_U: how do i do that or where can i access this 'built in guest account feature'
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: Physical access allows anyone to do anything with the computer. There is nothing that you can do (with any OS) to change that.
<vlt> Ogi0n: If that is your concern, you can only keep an image and restore afterwards.
<rakathan> Ogi0n: If you're afraid they'll do something malicious, you better just back up the drive with CloneZilla (or similar imaging program) and shred sensitive data
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: Log in as any user then go to the user switch / logout menu in the top right and select "Guest Session".
<sktn07> ubuntu 10.10 bluetooth not working...how to fix it?
<sosaited> How can I use tightvnc to connect to the default display instead of a virtual one?>
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: Even with making an image and restoring it a malicious person could insert keylogging *hardware* to steal your passwords and other sensitive information when you take the computer back. Physical access means all bets are off.
<sktn07> please help: ubuntu 10.10 bluetooth not working...how to fix it?
<jailbreak3r|iPod> Props to html, it worked
<bfreis> For those who want to install Java 7 on Natty (both OpenJDK and Sun), here's a very detailed and complete guide: http://brunoreis.com/tech/intalling-java-7-ubuntu-natty/
<sktn07> please help: ubuntu 10.10 bluetooth not working...how to fix it?
<sosaited> How can I use tightvnc to connect to the default display instead of a virtual one?>
<bastones> Hi. Does anyone know how to get WiFi working via Ubuntu 11.04 MacBook Pro 8,2? There's no proprietary drivers being shown in Additional Drivers...
<Ogi0n> Jordan_U: oh gosh.
<glebihan> sktn07, please don't repeat your question too quickly, if nobody knows, nobody will answer. Also try to be more precise about the issues you are encountering
<DebiansArmy> Who came up with this next Ubuntu Distro name Dreamy Eight... Wow ... are there any fly dragoons around... lol
<sktn07> sorry
<Jordan_U> !ot | DebiansArmy
<ubottu> DebiansArmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ogi0n> Josh_U: any particular thing to look for, for that hardware keylogger thingie?
<Ogi0n> what would it look like
<sktn07>  bluethooth getting pressed but not bluthooth getting turn on
<sktn07> glebihan help me...
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: The specifics are not important. What you need to come away with is that giving your computer to a mallicious person without any supervision is a bad idea. Why do you want to give your computer to someone who might be mallicious in the first place?
<glebihan> sktn07, sorry I don't use bluetooth so I wouldn't know how to help you, but be patient somebody with a solution to your problem might come
<zoidberg-> Hey guys does anyone know how to specify which interface or IP for lighthttp to listen on? I know this isn't ubuntu specific but i can't find the answer on google and there is no channel for thsi question.. Yet this is on Ubuntu :)
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - now the applet does not start
<Ogi0n> its my dad, he says he need to use my laptop, but i get the feeling he's snooping around my stuff.
<sktn07> is it problem of driver?.. bluethooth switch getting pressed but not bluthooth getting turn on
<intrader> Ogi0n, set up an account for yourself with password, then browse without history.
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: I seriously doubt that your dad is going to install a hardware keylogger in your computer :)
<Ogi0n> sktn07 probaly firmware
<glebihan> zoidberg-, there is a channel : #lighttpd
<zoidberg-> thanks!
<oCean> zoidberg-: I think it's server.port in lighttpd.conf
<sktn07> Ogi0n what is firmware?  how to fix it?
<amarin1> gnome3 install == fail
<zoidberg-> oCean: thats for the port, i want ip..
<Ogi0n> sktn07 i think firmware and driver is the same thing im not sure
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: If your dad isn't very tech savvy then just start a guest session and give him the computer (assuming it's not for days / weeks where he might need to reboot at some point).
<Ogi0n> sktn07: but that's what i did with my wireless anyway, can turn on the button but when i installed the firmware it works, so that's prolly something similar with your bluetooth, maybe
<Ogi0n> intrader: yeah, i make sure to delete history and all that stuff, just in case
<Somelauw> Is there a known problem with random crashes on a hp.
<Ogi0n> Jordan_U: ya I'm gonna try that guest session thing, thnx for the tip.
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: If your dad is tech savvy then he'll know he can always boot from a LiveCD and access any unencrypted data on your hard drive, so encrypt any data you don't want him to be able to access (or remove the hard drive before giving it to him if that's feasable).
<Somelauw> So far I didn't found any info about it on my system anywhere.
<Somelauw> And no error messages.
<Somelauw> Just a random lockup.
<Somelauw> And I can't even exit with sysrq magic.
<Ogi0n> Jordan_U: lol yea, i use truecrypt and i put all the important personal data, i named it nsfw :)
<Somelauw> And it is really getting on my nerves.
<Jordan_U> Ogi0n: And if you're worried about your father setting up keyloggers, hardware or software, then you should probably both see a therapist to deal with bigger issues :)
<Ogi0n> Jordan_U: Lol!
<oCean> zoidberg-: oh sorry, that's server.bind  = "xx.xx.xx.xx"
<vlt> sosaited: x11vnc
<betta_y_omega> from the package p7zip-full, 9.04 beta, options -tgzip -mx=9, created wrong CRC archive in 64-bit OS
 * Spitfire19 Yells into the cave of unknown darkness
<betta_y_omega> foobar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error (when tested with gzip -vt)
<Pici> betta_y_omega: 9.04 beta? That has not been supported since late 2010.
<DrDamnit> DOes anyone know of a good guide that will help me create a persistent install of Ubuntu on a USB drive so I can use that instead of partitioning my hard drive?
<mrgenixus> DrDamnit: doing what you describe should be as easy as doing the install normally, with the usb-drive plugged in, and then installing to the usb media
<auronandace> Pici: i think he means 7zip 9.04 beta (not jaunty)
<Pici> auronandace: ooooh.
<DrDamnit> mrgenixus: I am installing from a USB drive to a USB drive? I'll try that....
<propman> DrDamnit:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<tertitten> anyone know if the look and feel that is talked about here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/717 is in 11.10 alpha3 ?
<zambaboo> does anyone know which package provides the netboot.tar.gz?
<Pici> tertitten : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<betta_y_omega> p7zip-full_9.04~dfsg.1-1_amd64.deb is buggy, when it creates gzip files, their CRC are invalid (in 64-bit OS).
<sweat> betta_y_omega: install the synaptic core whatever manager and then sudo do-release-upgrade or put an install cd into the drive and i think gksudo 'sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade'
<Pici> sweat, betta_y_omega: Thats not necessary. I misunderstood the question.
<tertitten> Pici, thanks
<Pici> betta_y_omega: Is there a bug filed for this?
<auronandace> betta_y_omega: 7zip is at 9.20 now
<betta_y_omega> auronandace, thanks
<auronandace> betta_y_omega: but you are right, the one in the natty repo is 9.04
<auronandace> !info p7zip | betta_y_omega
<ubottu> betta_y_omega: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (natty), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<engammalsko1> Hi, I have utf8 in my html. But I can't see swedish letters on my homepage. Has this anything with my server to do?
<intrader> Ogi0n, for good measure, pgp documents
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - now the applet does not start
<charos_> nabend
<charos_> vllt. hat hier jmd eine idee, was genau mein fehler ist
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<absence> does anyone know how to configure mdadm to --build an array on boot? can't find any info in the mdadm.conf manpage
<Kingsy> I am using ubuntu 64bit.. how do I install flash? I have heard its more difficult ?
<vlt> Hello. Which file is the nvidia kernel module that fails to load here? I only got /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/kernel/drivers/{char/agp/nvidia-agp,video/nvidia/nvidiafb}.ko
<xangua> Kingsy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bl4ckcomb`> is there some easy way to hook a shell script to a 'cd-insertion' event?
<bl4ckcomb`> if possible without polling via 'mount'
<Pici> bl4ckcomb`: Theres likely a udev event for that.
<bl4ckcomb`> Pici, ok, I'll look that up. thank you
<Kingsy> xangua: thanks :)
<Ogi0n> intrader: thnx for the tip.
<xZEXx> how does one increase the verbosity of the log files for a ftpd server run through xinetd
<jack> xZEXx: noy xinetd's business
<jack> (check manpage of ftpd)
<intrader> Ogi0n, np
<Kaco> evening
<xZEXx> nothing in the man page for ftpd
<MoMo> running 10.04 desktop: how do i install a deb file from the commandline that also installs the dependancies?
<Pici> MoMo: use gdebi to install it.
<Kaco> MoMo, apt-get?
<jack> sudo dpkg -i file
<Kaco> ah deb file
<jack> dpkg doesn't do the deps though
<Coelho_Silva> Hi there! My laptop suddenly does not boot from the hard drive anymore, however once inside ubuntu I can use both the windows and ubuntu partition. I reinstalled grub and it worked fine again, then the next day started having the same problem again. Any guesses? (HD is set as a bootable device)
<Coelho_Silva> I had people tell me I need a new battery for my cmos, do you think that makes any sense?
<Kaco> cmos holds biosc settings and clock
<Kaco> nothing to do with grub i guess
<Coelho_Silva> Thought the same thing.
<kitche> Coelho_Silva: nope it sounds like it could be a hard drive issue
<Kaco> maybe grub is not in mbr?
<mastahyeti> Is there any file that has the current ip addresses associated with the system in it?
<Kaco> and something oberwrites mbr?
<betta_y_omega> 7za a -tgzip -mx=9 foobar.gz foobar ; gzip -vt foobar.gz    -->  gzip: foobar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error
<Coelho_Silva> I reinstalled grub and worked fine for a day.. then stopped again..
<Coelho_Silva> Kaco: that sounds right..
<betta_y_omega> rm -f foobar.gz ; gzip -9 foobar ; gzip -vt foobar.gz    -->   foobar.gz: OK
<Kaco> Coelho_Silva, do you have dualboot?
<Coelho_Silva> Yes..
<Coelho_Silva> But I have no clue of what could be overwriting the mbr...
<mbeierl> using compiz on Natty with ATI driver: every time I change focus with maximized windows they "wave" as if the wave animation were turned on for the focus event.  It's not, and if the window is not maximized, everything is fine.  How can I turn this effect off?
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, is a a real dual  boot, not a wubi which is ubuntu installed from windows?
<Coelho_Silva> Real dual boot..
<Coelho_Silva> I had it running for a couple of months..
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, you can purge and reinstall grub from the de.
<gene76> Back again, I used wine to install, and now have those files located.  Where do I move the .inf and .sys files so that ndiswrapper can use them?
<mbeierl> if I turn off the "window decorator", the problem also goes away, but then I lose all the titlebars, which is not good.
<Coelho_Silva> urlin2u: I have reinstalled grub and it worked for a day.. but then started the same problem again..
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, did you purge two packages on the reinstall?
<Coelho_Silva> Hunmm.. not sure what you mean, sorry I am not that tech savy..
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, to reinstall clean you would purge grub-pc and grub-common the reinstall them.
<urlin2u> than
<gene76> I am trying to make a Netgear WNA3100 usb-radio dongle work on my lappy, which needs the bcmwlhigh5 set of files
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, if you want the commands I will give them to you.
<Coelho_Silva> urlin2u: ok, thanks!
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, you want?
<mbeierl> found it!  It's the "Maximize effect" of wobbly windows.  Of course, that makes perfect sense...
<Coelho_Silva> urlin2u: yes, let me just give you one more detail, the last time i reinstalled it I think it reinstalled in the linux partition and not on the whole hard drive..
<KinG`PiN> So, who owns 'ubuntu' ?
<Jordan_U> Coelho_Silva: What version of Ubuntu? When it fails to boot what does happen? Does it always fail to boot after you've been running Windows?
<jsingh> Can anyone tell me why i can't log into the UEC lucid image, i get connection refused
<rww> KinG`PiN: the project or the trademark or...?
<Coelho_Silva> Jordan_U: 10.4, yes sounds about right...
<KinG`PiN> All of it
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - now the applet does not start
<Coelho_Silva> Jordan_U: I used ubuntu a couple of times then when I went to windows the very next time I had the same problem..
<jsingh> anyone
<rww> KinG`PiN: The "Ubuntu" trademark is owned by Canonical. Software in Ubuntu is subject to the ownership and licensing of the individual upstream authors.
<KinG`PiN> Someone has to be the Main Character.
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/668565/
<Jordan_U> Coelho_Silva: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/debian/2010-08-28-windows-applications-making-grub2-unbootable.html
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - CORRECTION  the applet takes a long time to start.
<urlin2u> Coelho_Silva, Jordan_U may be correct there are several MS products and other apps which mess with the mbr.
<oliveira_> BOA TARDE AMIGOS..
<xangua> !pt | oliveira_
<ubottu> oliveira_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> Coelho_Silva: There are some applications, notably Photoshop, whose DRM overwrites GRUB. Adobe at least is even aware that this is causing many of their customers to have an unbootable system.
<owen1> is there a way to switch to a workspace but not using the arrows? it's to many clicks. i would like to use window+number or somthing similar
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, supposed to be fixed now but we never really know.
<fsefdsfd> hello
<fsefdsfd> i need help
<Coelho_Silva> Jordan_U: I actually noticed this right after I installed Autocad 2010
<Coelho_Silva> Jordan_U: I also had photoshop there for a little while...
<guntbert> owen1: ctrl+alt+<cursor key>
<fsefdsfd> hello
<fsefdsfd> i need help
<Kingsy> anyone in here use audacious ?
<Coelho_Silva> Thanks for the help!
<fsefdsfd> hello
<fsefdsfd> i need help
<guntbert> !ask | fsefdsfd
<ubottu> fsefdsfd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fsefdsfd> ok
<fsefdsfd> tommoroow i get my new pc °!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fsefdsfd> it has got a ssd amd phenom 955 etc
<Jordan_U> Coelho_Silva: urlin2u: Grub 1.99 has features (avoiding overwritten sections and some very clever error correction) to protect itself from this. If you upgrade to the grub 1.99 packages from Ubuntu 11.04 it should work around the problem. I would personally also contact Adobe and Autodesk and ask them to stop writing to the boot track.
<fsefdsfd> which linux should i isntall
<xangua> fsefdsfd: ubuntu¿
<fsefdsfd> yes which
<fsefdsfd> a
<fsefdsfd> a
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<xangua> latest¿
<guntbert> fsefdsfd: definitely NOT 11.10 - that is in alpha state
<greg3000> I've got a 11.04 headless box that is crash/rebooting every time I run a java app.  I'm looking at /var/log/messages(.1) but not seeing any logs from todays date.  How can I troubleshoot what's happening?
<fsefdsfd> what elese
<fsefdsfd> e
<chripsy> i go to system=>power managment
<fsefdsfd> what else
<chripsy> than but i have only two option  1) on ac power and 2)general it should be 3
<chripsy> i want to install my ups
<chripsy> brother
<chripsy> can u help me
<chripsy> ?
<fsefdsfd> what else
<KinG`PiN> So, who is the main Guy behind Ubuntu?
<fsefdsfd> what else
<prashant_> hello all
<prashant_> please guide me to install flash player for my ubuntu 11.04
<fsefdsfd> <KinG`PiN> its me fsfdsfd i invented all
<KinG`PiN> Yeah I know
<chripsy> than but i have only two option  1) on ac power and 2)general it should be 3
<xangua> prashant_: sudo apt.get install flashplugin-installer
<chripsy> i want to install my ups
<fsefdsfd> <KinG`PiN> its me fsfdsfd i invented all
<fsefdsfd> what else
<urlin2u> prashant_, you use FF?
<fsefdsfd> which linux should i isntall
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<prashant_> urlin2u, ff ??
<urlin2u> firefox
<KinG`PiN> Goodness I don't like how the new linux looks like.
<prashant_> firefox
<prashant_> yep
<KinG`PiN> It has more Mac feel than linux feel
<urlin2u> prashant_, install the addon flash aid
<chripsy> can anyone help me
<chripsy> ?
<prashant_> urlin2u, how to do that
<prashant_> urlin2u, please help me out
<urlin2u> prashant_, in Firefox are addons  tools-addons
<vlt> Hello. The nvidia-glx-173 package contains only /usr/share/doc files. Where's the driver?
<Dan18> Hello
<urlin2u> prashant_, ytpe flash aid in search and install, restart and you will be prompted.
<urlin2u> type
<xangua> prashant_: urlin2u easier just: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> instead of turning around
<Dan18> I had a chat with Rump1 yesterday about not being able to create a desktop for a newly defined user
<prashant_> xangua, its working
<Dan18> I now managed to recreate the problem using a vanilla install of ubuntu 11.04 in a virtual machine
<urlin2u> xangua, sure but the flash aid removes that installer, which is part of the problems probably and you get the latest adobe, the beta if you like.
<Dan18> is someone here tonight whom i could discuss this a bit further
<xangua> urlin2u: what problem exactly did he say he has¿
<CrazyTux[m]> Hey guys - this is super annoying - someone please help me.  Ubuntu 11.04 (Alt + Tab) switcher ... after I switch from one tab to another there is a delay before the mouse will begin moving again ... (its not a switching delay - i've already seen several google threads about this) and how to use compiz to reduce the delay... this is an actual delay AFTER the switch is done the mouse just hangs there for a second.
<Somelauw> Can shotwell also backup movies?
<escott> Dan18, what is your goal
<Somelauw> Like with photos?
<urlin2u> xangua, why are we even talking here?
<Somelauw> I want to organise my movies as well?
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<escott> !best | fsefdsfd
<ubottu> fsefdsfd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xangua> fsefdsfd: go to ubuntu.com and download latest ubuntu
<Dan18> basically, to create a new user account, and then have the new user log in and get a new desktop environment created by gnome
<Dan18> unfortunately, i ran into permission problems, most likely because i had moved my home directory to a new partition
<six88six> searching for apt-get install pkgs would be apt-cache search? im looking for dhcpd3
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<Dan18> at least when recreating the steps i did to move the partition, the "creating new user with desktop" problem appeared
<mbeierl> fsefdsfd: stop it please.  you have received an answer.  re-asking will not change that
<escott> fsefdsfd, keep doing that and you will get banned.
<Dan18> i had discussed this with Rump1 yesterday, and we didnt manage to resolve it
<prashant_> how to install java runtime environment in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Dan18> but now i at least managed to recreate the problem within a virtualbox virtual machine
<KinG`PiN> Would Ubuntu run good on my machine? AMD II X2 3.1GHZ 4GB DDR3, 1TB HDD, 1GB GEFORCE SDDR3
<escott> Dan18, what kind of partition is /home on, what are the permission on /home, and what are the mount options
<escott> KinG`PiN, try the livecd thats what it is for
<Dan18> we looked at those, will let you know
<RodneyJarvis> KinG`PiN: With that hardware that question seems redundent...
<prashant_> java runtime environment
<escott> Dan18, if you've spent time trying to debug this what did you discover
<Dan18> home is on a separate 850 GB partition
<ghanima> in /etc/hosts is it multiple have multiple IP addresses associated with one hosts entry
<KinG`PiN> So, it'll run like water, RodneyJarvis?
<ghanima> I've done a google search and their doesn't seem to be any clear examples
<escott> ghanima, aside from 127.0.0.1 (which some apps don't like) its usually ok
<[THC]AcidRain> ghanima, it is normal
<hellothere007> are there any open source, rts, games for linux?
<Dan18> home has drwx------ permissions
<ghanima> Do  you guys have an example of what that would look like
<ghanima> would it be an entry on each line
<Somelauw> I like shotwell, but I want it to work on movies as well.
<ghanima> would the IPaddresses be one world or seperated by some field
<Dan18> with dani:dani as user and group
<Dan18> dani dani
<Dan18> (how do i check the mount options again)
<[THC]AcidRain> ghanima, https://groups.google.com/group/comp.unix.questions/browse_thread/thread/323528cfbc899190/45667f0a1ae31120%2345667f0a1ae31120?sa=X&oi=groupsr&start=0&num=2&hl=en&pli=1
<Dan18> escott, we looked at all the permissions, the mount parameters
<battlehands> I am trying to install matlab.  I am prompted to select a MATLAB root folder.  By default "/media/MATHWORKS_R2010A" is selected.  When I click "OK" I am told that filepath is not writable....  Can someone help me?
<Dan18> and beyond the certainty that its a permission problem we didnt know what the source might be
<Dan18> however, now i managed to at least recreate the problem by following specific steps
<tripelb> anyone know if some tiny-ubuntu will run on a old nokia 770 tablet?
<Dan18> so my working assumption is that something must have gone wrong with the manner i moved home to a new partition
<escott> hellothere007, a bunch check happypenguin.org. some major ones are glest and ta spring
<[THC]AcidRain> ghanima, also here: http://serverfault.com/questions/69836/point-multiple-ip-addresses-to-a-single-host-name
<hellothere007> escott: thanks
<escott> battlehands, sudo mkdir /opt/matlab and install there
<urlin2u> tripelb, couple of small OS's I would try puppy linux
<battlehands> escott, will that allow me to install it from the CD?
<escott> battlehands, /media/MATHWORKS is the cd
<battlehands> escott, which is why I cant write to it.  So it was trying to install the files to the CD?
<escott> battlehands, evidently. /opt is where stuff like this should go
<tripelb> urlin2u, do you know how I could find anyone with any experience at this? A girl-semitechie-friend has one and wants to run skype.
<babaei> battlehands: you need to run the setup as "sudo setup"
<babaei> "sudo ./setup" or whatever
<battlehands> escott, so I opened terminal and created that directory.  Where will that filepath be if I were clicking to get to it?
<babaei> that will give the installer the proper permissions to create the directory
<escott> battlehands, it would be /opt/matlab
<urlin2u> tripelb, I doubt skype will run.
<babaei> battlehands: run the MATLAB installer with sudo, and it'll automatically create all the directories, etc.
<tripelb> urlin2u, awwww
<tripelb> urlin2u, thanks
<battlehands> babaei, hello again.  How do I run the installer with sudo?
<urlin2u> tripelb, just my opinion though.
<babaei> battlehands: in the console, "cd /media/MATHWORKS"
<guntbert> battlehands: just prepend sudo to the command you gave to install it before
<babaei> I believe the program is "setup", so you then type "sudo ./setup"
<babaei> and type in your password
<escott> Dan18, im not seeing all your messages highlighted. please include my name in your response. what are the permission on /home itself ls -ld /home/
<babaei> battlehands: also, hello again. :D
<escott> Dan18, and use `mount` to see the mount optinos
<battlehands> babaei, console = terminal?
<babaei> right
<babaei> in a terminal window, sorry.
<battlehands> guntbert, what command would that be?
<Goldfisch> Since I built an 11.04 machine, I have noticed that hostname.local name resolution doesn't seem to work anymore. Did something happen to avahi?
<Dan18> escott. home has drwx------ permissions
<guntbert> battlehands: just like babaei said ^^^^
<escott> Dan18, thats a problem. it should be 755
<Dan18> ok, good, let me try that
<Dan18> escott, ok, good, let me try that
<battlehands> babaei, it says "No such file or directory:
<babaei> battlehands: type "cd" and tell me what shows up in green
<babaei> er
<babaei> damnit
<babaei> don't do that.
<babaei> battlehands: in the console, "cd /media/MATHWORKS"
<battlehands> nothing shows up
<babaei> battlehands: and type ls
<babaei> "ls"
<battlehands> k
<FloodBot1> babaei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<battlehands> FloodBot1, calm down
<babaei> "ls" will list the files in the directory. we're looking for the installer program. you should see some directories and some files.
<battlehands> babaei, it says no such file or directory
<battlehands> babaei, when I type LS, it shows all my default folders, ect...
<escott> babaei, battlehands its /media/MATHWORKS... there was some other junk at the end i omitted in a response
<babaei> battlehands: ok, type "cd /media/MATH", press the <tab> key (it should complete the sentence) and then hit enter.
<battlehands> babaei, /media/MATHWORKS_R2010A$
<babaei> battlehands: type "ls" and tell me what shows up in green.
<battlehands> babaei, green is: install_unix.sh and setup.exe
<babaei> battlehands: try "sudo ./install_unix.sh"
<babaei> and type in your password
<battlehands> babaei, so I stay in the mathworks directory when I execute that command?  Or does it matter?
<babaei> battlehands: you definately must stay in the directory. otherwise, Linux won't know where install_unix.sh is. (the "./" means "in this directory")
<battlehands> babaei, ok. thanks
<ndberry> I am having some issues with idmap and winbind does anyone here feel like helping me out.
<battlehands> babaei, it says"./unix/install: 1156: /lib/libc.so.6: not found
<battlehands> " and a GUI for the matlab installer popped up
<babaei> battlehands: run through the installer
<babaei> battlehands: I know, for me, it installed it into /usr/local/MATLAB
<babaei> but you can use whatever it comes up with.
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: that file is in libc6
<battlehands> babaei, I selected /usr/local/MATLAB as the location.  I am prompted, would you like to create "/usr/local/MATLAB" and then upon saying yes I am told I dont have permission
<betta_y_omega> p7zip-full_9.20.1~dfsg.1-3_amd64.deb is also buggy, same failure.
<babaei> battlehands: strange. you ran the installer with "sudo" and typed in your password?
<battlehands> babaei, ohh.. maybe not
<dgags> OMG
<battlehands> babaei, so... sudo ./install_unix.sh ???
<babaei> right
<battlehands> OHH
<battlehands> i understand
<battlehands> 1momment
<babaei> sudo means "run as a superuser, so I can access stuff I normally can't"
<battlehands> ok
<groundnuty> hey, is there some nice list of packages from which ubuntu (standard distrubuntion) is made of? preferably with some comments, this one do that, that one does something else
<battlehands> babaei, why isnt everying ran as sude?
<battlehands> sudo*
<babaei> battlehands: well, that's a good question
<babaei> battlehands: your typical WindowsXP system, for example, is run just like that (so you can change all the directories, install software all the time, etc.)
<battlehands> babaei, that sounds simplier
<battlehands> babaei, also, simpler
<babaei> battlehands: the problem with that is that it makes it really easy to mess up your computer (eg delete the wrong directory by accident). As well, you don't want all programs to have that access, least they access confidential information, trash your system, start reading your passwords and sending them out, etc.
<guntbert> battlehands: but this concept is much less error prone - so much less dangerous to the system
<battlehands> babaei, so its for security reasons
<battlehands> guntbert, ok.  I dont understand much about that stuff, but it sounds good
<groundnuty> battlehands: and becaure we all make mistakes - it also prevetu us from dooing something stupid unintentionaly ;)
<babaei> battlehands: yeah. the sudo solution (or, that box that pops up sometimes asking for a password) is a simular solution that Windows Vista/7 uses, which lets you get that access easily, but makes you deliberately ask for it
<betta_y_omega> 7za t foobar.gz   --> Testing foobar   Everything is Ok.   <--- what weird!!! (the CRC calculation that's the same for creating and testing is wrong)
<guntbert> battlehands: it *is* better, and now I'll leave you to babaei for your support problem :)
<battlehands> babaei, ok. cool
<lfaraone> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<battlehands> guntbert, haha.  yeah.  I will probably be back asking about that stuff in the future
<lfaraone> What's the supported desktop search mechanism in Ubuntu? Tracker, Beagle, what?
<battlehands> guntbert, im new to ubuntu and trying to figure it all out
<babaei> battlehands: it's a lot less of a pain in the ass than stuff in the past, and seems to be a pretty good compromise between security and usability.
<guntbert> battlehands: take your time - everybody can learn :)
<babaei> battlehands: does the MATLAB installer seem to be working OK?>
<ubuntu> hellllllllooooo alllllll
<ubuntu> :D
<battlehands> babaei, working!!!!!
<lfaraone> ! hi | ubuntu
<lfaraone> !hi | ubuntu
<ubuntu> how can i send private message to to the person?
<zykotick9> lfaraone, !hi was removed quite a while ago
<babaei> battlehands: good. sudo is a useful command for running installers for programs, although thankfully you can get most of what you need through the software centre/synaptic
<guntbert> !pm > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<lfaraone> zykotick9: oh, that's depressing.
<battlehands> babaei, Im glad this worked.  I have to design 7 audio filters by Friday   :)
<battlehands> babaei, is there a matlab channel where I could do for people what yall do here?
<ubuntu> ok i read it
<lfaraone> battlehands: ##matlab
<ubuntu> but i forgget that it is /mgs personNickNmae or ....
<babaei> battlehands: good question. I know Mathworks has online forums, but I don't know if they have IRC. or what lfaraone said.
<battlehands> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> ubuntu: yes. '/msg USER MESSAGE"
<babaei> battlehands: any reason you're not running 11.04? also, I think your computer can support the 64-bit version.
<battlehands> babaei, thanks again for your help.  that was very easy and I learned something
<babaei> battlehands: good. hands-on work is always the best way to learn.
<battlehands> babaei, I thought I was running 11.04
<babaei> battlehands: ok, cool. never mind, then.
<opt1mus> ubuntu: or /msg memoserv send <nick> <text>
<babaei> i thought your soundcard thing said you were running 10.04 or something.
<battlehands> babaei, although I preferred the navigation of SYSTEM, ADMINISTRATION, PLACES, and APPLICATIONS on the older version
<ubuntu> optlmus:can U describe for me? i mixed up
<battlehands> babaei, Im still trying to figure this new layout out
<guntbert> !classic | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<babaei> battlehands: I found the new one rewarding. once I figured it out, there is no going back.
<betta_y_omega> can anyone confirm this failure in 64-bit OS?    7za a -tgzip -mx=9 foobar.gz foobar ; gzip -vt foobar.gz    -->  gzip: foobar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error
<opt1mus> ubuntu: you wish to send a private message to someone?
<babaei> battlehands: part of the key is that you can just press the window key and type the program you want (this is, once again, the approach in Windows 7, and seems to work well once you get used to it)
<galamar> Just testing.
<battlehands> babaei, Ill work at it
<ubuntu> yes
<babaei> battlehands: so, to load MATLAB, all you need to do is <windows key> "mat" <down arrow><enter>
<babaei> without needing to use the mouse
<altice> All: I am having problems with a new install (11.04) on a Toshiba Satellite. None of the network interfaces show up (ethernet or wifi). Where could I look for some info on dealing with that?
<ubuntu> optlmus:yes
<altice> "ifconfig" shows nothing; and doing a "sudo lshw" will not show any network interface entries
<opt1mus> ubuntu: ok, If I was sending you hello in a private message I would type this; "/msg memoserv send ubuntu hello"
<opt1mus> ubuntu: without the quotations.
<altice> In order to check to make sure my interfaces exist, I looked at "lspci" there is an entry for ethernet. It shows a device ID number. I am not sure what the next steps would be to have the Eth0 port work?
<altice> Any help would be appreciated
<opt1mus> ubuntu: but this is offtopic, you should go to #freenode or whatever.
<aleuck> im using irssi 8D
<ubuntu> is this right?    "/msg memberChannel privateMessga"
<babaei> altice: is this a fresh install on the laptop?
<altice> yep, fresh
<babaei> and the network interfaces never worked?
<opt1mus> ubuntu: not even close, that would appear on the channel
<altice> not on ubuntu
<altice> worked previously on windows
<babaei> altice: did you select anything weird during the install process? did it find the network card during that?
<altice> I selected a normal install, and no it never found the network interface
<opt1mus> ubuntu: go to #freenode
<ubuntu> #freenode
<betta_y_omega> can anyone confirm this failure in 64-bit OS?    7za a -tgzip -mx=9 foobar.gz foobar ; 7za t foobar.gz ; gzip -vt foobar.gz    -->  Testing foobar  Everything is Ok ; gzip: foobar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error  (same failure in 9.04 and 9.20.1)
<altice> babaei:  I selected a normal install, and no it never found the network interface
<guntbert> ubuntu: /join #freenode
<babaei> altice: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<babaei> altice: are any interfaces defined?
<urlin2u> altice, broadcom?
<altice> babaei: there are no entries in there
<altice> urlin2u: how do I determine if it was broadcom?
<ndberry> and one know how to remove the idmap setting so I can remap the GIDs
<ndberry> *any
<babaei> altice: what model is the laptop (a Satellite What?)
<urlin2u> altice, lspci in terminal will list stuff.
<altice> babaei: A85-S1072
<altice> urlin2u: lspci only provide some kind of device code, no words. There a way to figure out the name from the device ID?
<sweat> urlin2u: device id.. um off the top of my head blkid or something
<urlin2u> altice, your looking for something like this, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<babaei> altice: double-check in the BIOS to make sure the network interfaces are turned on.
<Pici> altice: this might provide easier information: sudo lshw | less
<altice> urlin2u: right, I'm with you there, I see an entry for Ethernet controller; however, it shows a device ID and not a name: Device 0612:8290
<altice> babaei: I will check that in awhile, would like to see if there are things I can do while the PC is booted currently
<altice> Pici: there are no network entries in lshw
<Fiddich> hello
<vlt> Hello. The nvidia-glx-173 package contains only /usr/share/doc files. What pkg do I need to get rif of "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"?
<babaei> altice: i understand. a search showed that network interfaces disabled in the BIOS can be a problem with that model. otherwise, it should be supported (both ethernet and wifi)
<escott> altice, that is a usb device id. google for it
<altice> escott: how do I search for that, google returned zero results with what I put in
<altice> babaei: thanks, I will try that in a second then
<urlin2u> altice, try  lspci -v
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<altice> urlin2u: no name still, just a device ID
<fsefdsfd> for my new pc
<fsefdsfd> amd phenom 955 hd4250 ssd
<mehwork> what's the best way to install firefox 6 in ubuntu?
<mehwork> in ubuntu 10.04 that is
<glebihan> mehwork, use the firefox-next ppa
<TheFuzzball> fsefdsfd I'd always recommend the latest. But 11.10 is still under development.
<opt1mus> fsefdsfd: I wouldn't use 11.10, as it's not stable.
<escott> altice, 0612 is not any usb manufacturer i can find. so maybe its something else, but it is usb format. can you !paste the output of whatever command gave you that
<betta_y_omega> can anyone confirm this failure in 64-bit OS?    7za a -tgzip -mx=9 foobar.gz foobar ; 7za t foobar.gz ; gzip -vt foobar.gz    -->  Testing foobar  Everything is Ok ; gzip: foobar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error  (same failure in 9.04 and 9.20.1)
<fsefdsfd> what is the latest
<fsefdsfd> ?
<glebihan> mehwork, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<fsefdsfd> 10.04 ?
<Fiddich> I am running 11.04 on my Mac with Parallels 6 and if choose classic theme on login everything is fine. But if I choose normal Ubuntu theme I get a weird green block onscreen and I can't see the taskbar
<TheFuzzball> fsefdsfd 11.04 is the latest version.
<fsefdsfd> ß
<fsefdsfd> ok
<fsefdsfd> i thought 11.10
<Dan18> escott, what is the permission again that home should have?
<fsefdsfd> +
<escott> Dan18, 755
<urlin2u> Fiddich, you ran the updates?
<Fiddich> It looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2198251/Parallels%20Picture%201.png
<escott> Dan18, and owned by root:root
<TheFuzzball> fsefdsfd Release numbers are based on dates. It's not nn/10/2011 yet, so it's not released.
<altice> escott:  from "sudo lspci" Ethernet controller: Device 0612:8290
<escott> altice, thats all it says?
<altice> yes
<altice> no names
<fsefdsfd> TheFuzzball: sure ?? if it was true 9.04 must be released septe,ber 2004
<altice> no other descriptions
<escott> altice, lspci -v
<guntbert> fsefdsfd: stop that please
<TheFuzzball> fsefdsfd No, it would have been released on nn/04/2009.
<fsefdsfd> ok
<TheFuzzball> (Which it was.)
<fsefdsfd>  and what date
<Fiddich> urlin2u: I am updating right now, see if it works
<altice> escott: I appreciate your help, but that is a lot to type. Keep in mind I'm having network problems and I cannot paste the output of that cmd, I would have to retype it all
<altice> I'm going to try a BIOS update and see what happens
<escott> altice, the control and status stuff arent as important
<urlin2u> Fiddich, cool after updating if still a problem,look in menu for additional drivers to see if any show
<escott> altice, just need something to identify it by
<fsefdsfd> WELL BACK TO TOPIC
<fsefdsfd> i have ssd
<fsefdsfd> i need 2.6.33
<FloodBot1> fsefdsfd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet is confusing me - by mistake I have added a local printer, and then realizing that what it did was to add a local printer, I deleted it - CORRECTION  the applet takes a long time to start; When I use Server->Connect, it works; and test print works. However no other print commands work..
<Dan18> escott, worked, perfectly!!
<altice> escott: that's what I'm telling you, the only identification it provide is that device ID number, there's nothing else there
<fsefdsfd> shpuld i use 11.04
<altice> escott: idk what else you'd be looking for, there are no names
<escott> altice, what manufacturer is this machine from
<altice> Satellite
<Dan18> escott, i guess i can delete all those added folders in etc/skel
<altice> escotte: Satellite A85:1072
<Dan18> escott, initially, it only included the Example folder
<escott> Dan18, it also has all the .bashrc and .profile stuff
<Dan18> right, forgot these
<urlin2u> intrader, when you hit print there is a dropdown in the gui for where it is pointed.
<fsefdsfd> shpuld i use 11.04
<Dan18> but i tried to add Desktop, Download, etc ...
<KrimsomBOX> hello, could you make me remember a command that is used to format a line
<Sorinan> I'm getting a HTTP 500 Internal Server Error when connecting to contacts.msn.com:80 (Live Messenger) on Empathy 2.34.0 (Ubuntu 11.04). There's anyone with the same problem or it's just me?
<rww> fsefdsfd: if you need 2.6.33 or higher, yes
<escott> altice, and this is a pcmcia card?
<altice> escott: this is onboard ethernet
<urlin2u> KrimsomBOX, make you, okay remember it.;)
<MacGruber> register Ch2mHill
<fsefdsfd> rww : can i not install 2.6.35 10.04 ?? i heard, install linux-lts-image-maverick or so
<fsefdsfd> musz install it
<KrimsomBOX> hahaha urlin2u
<rww> fsefdsfd: 10.04 comes with 2.6.32 by default. I recommend using the kernel that the Ubuntu version was designed for.
<urlin2u> KrimsomBOX, or we will take away the crimson king.
<fsefdsfd> rww yes but a newer kernel is in the ubuntu own repositories
<fsefdsfd> rww do you think it isnt good
<KrimsomBOX> the king crimson!
<urlin2u> court of KrimsomBOX
<escott> altice, thats really weird. i wonder how it even knows that its an ethernet controller
<rww> fsefdsfd: As I said, I recommend using the kernel it was designed for. Unless you have a particular reason to use 10.04 instead of 11.04, I don't see why you'd use 10.04.
<KrimsomBOX> hahahahaha
<fsefdsfd> ijjjj
<fsefdsfd> ok
<fsefdsfd> rww hate compiz
<rww> fsefdsfd: both 10.04 and 11.04 use compiz by default.
<intrader> urlin2u, where? for example 'text edit' shows me Print to File - not the CUPS server printer on the mac
<fsefdsfd> rww in 10.04 i can deactivaee in 11.04 not
<KrimsomBOX> sorry, I need a comman to make something like "/home/music hello" to "/home/music\ hello"
<KrimsomBOX> do you remember what command it was ?
<rww> fsefdsfd: This is incorrect. Select "Ubuntu Classic" from the login screen and then deactivate Compiz as normal.
<delac> is there any fix for the bug where usb-creator starts to require root privileges to write usb sticks?
<fsefdsfd> ok and my other problem is
<fsefdsfd> 11.04 has 2 vertical 2 horizontal desktops
<urlin2u> intrader, what are you trying to print, open libre, and type a few thing and hit the not quick print and a gui should show.
<fsefdsfd> need 4 horizontal
<fsefdsfd> as in 10.04
<fsefdsfd> 4
<fsefdsfd> 4
<qwertyoruiop> THE
<qwertyoruiop> GAME
<rww> fsefdsfd: I don't use workspaces, so I can't help with that. Try asking your question all on one line and see if somebody else knows.
<altice> escott: I know, I have no idea how it can figure that out and not the rest. sad things are happening here
<fsefdsfd> rww what do you mean ?? do you onyly use 1 ???
<rww> fsefdsfd: correct. My workflow doesn't require workspaces.
<escott> altice, can you boot windows and try to identify it that way?
<fsefdsfd> rww i hate workspaces too
<altice> escott: too late, wiped the HDD
<urlin2u> intrader, the file-printersetting in libre should show it.
<fsefdsfd> good idea
<KrimsomBOX> urlin2u, do you remember what command is it ? format text like "/home/this have blanks" to "/home/this\ have\ blanks" ?
<matthiasgorgens> I run an amd64 ubuntu, and want to install an i386 ubuntu on the same machine.  Is debootstrap worth the hassle, or should I just burn a CD?
<babaei> fsefdsfd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723321
<urlin2u> KrimsomBOX, not sure really. ;)
<escott> matthiasgorgens, burn the cd
<matthiasgorgens> escoot, OK.
<KrimsomBOX> :-(
<intrader> urlin2u, what is libre - I am trying open office and the print menus hangs.
<urlin2u> intrader, open office the same in the file tab is printer settings
<n4dsp> Is there  a primer for new linux ubuntu users to teach them the basics of this system other than the manual? Things like where files downloaded are stored and the shell command system for youngsters?
<escott> KrimsomBOX, tr or sed
<escott> !manual | n4dsp
<ubottu> n4dsp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<intrader> urlin2u, Print is still hanging
<qwertyoruiop> the game again.
<n4dsp> but that is for 10.04 and not 11.04
<betta_y_omega> thanks, solved, the bug is due to older version of gzip (1.3.12), so that gzip (1.4) solved this issue of data crc error.
<KrimsomBOX> escott, I think that those commands will make it difficult for me
<urlin2u> intrader, I know with mine I have a old HP Black and white printer the driver is not exctly the one ubuntu suggests, mine has a plus at end the driver I use has all other identification - the plus.
<KrimsomBOX> I remember that there was a command, that does exactly what I want
<intrader> urlin2u, I kill it, Printer Settings also hangs
<urlin2u> intrader, that is about all I know that I have posted. ;(
<LolTheGame> sup bitches
<rww> !guidelines > LolTheGame
<ubottu> LolTheGame, please see my private message
<LolTheGame> nou
<LolTheGame> nou
<escott> KrimsomBOX, if you are having to deal with actual file names it may be easier to work with xargs than deal with escaping
<intrader> urlin2u, I kill that also, trying  Text Edit - it gives me only Print to File option
<kevor> Hi, on ubuntu 11.04, there is this "Create new wireless network" option in the networks menu. Only thing... can't seem to get it working with the most obvious settings (it being setting up this machine as a wifi access point) any help/docs on this?
<urlin2u> intrader, that is about all I know that I have posted. ;(
<Fiddich> urlin2u: which menu is it to see for additional drivers?
<intrader> urlin2u, np
<Fiddich> I still have the problems
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all
<n4dsp> is there a manual?
<urlin2u> Fiddich, type it in the dash click the applications button in unity
<KrimsomBOX> escott, mmmm I think that there is no way to use xargs with this: rsync -urltv --delete -e ssh user@192.168.1.107:"~Downloads/$i" "$i"
<KrimsomBOX> where $i will contain filenames with blanks
<SamuraiAlba> I cannot get the AMD Radeon Catalyst 11.8 drivers to install.  Says  there are dependency problems installing the debs.  Is there anything I can do to resolve this?
<Fiddich> urlin2u: which application?  have you seen the screenshot?
<millertimek1a2m3> I know that everyone will probably hate this, but
<urlin2u> Fiddich, no
<intrader> Anyone, I can't set up printing on ubuntu. The 'Application->System->Printing' applet  takes a long time to start; When I use Server->Connect, it works; and test print works. However no other print commands work; they offer only "Print to File"
<millertimek1a2m3> I am trying to set an environment variable in windows. would anybody know the appropriate chat room?
<rww> millertimek1a2m3: ##windows
<Fiddich> urlin2u: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2198251/Parallels%20Picture%201.png
<Jordan_U> KrimsomBOX: The "quote" function may be usefull to you, but what is your end goal?
<rww> millertimek1a2m3: though the answer (at least on Windows 7) is: press Win+Pause/Break, click "Advanced System Settings", click Environment Variables
<n4dsp> is escott and ubootu robots?
<escott> KrimsomBOX, (a) are you intentionally being selective with the Downloads folder? (b) sure there is.. ls | xargs -I '{}' echo {} {}
<urlin2u> Fiddich, hardd to say I would guess drivers but may be wrong, probably so. Did you finf=d additional drivers?
<rww> n4dsp: ubottu is a bot. escott is a human.
<Guest7785> hello
<urlin2u> cyborg
<n4dsp> :)) Cool!
<n4dsp> thanks escott
<intrader> Anyone, printing on ubuntu? I used to in 9.04 - once I went to 10.10, I had not printed; I don't know how to set it up
<n4dsp> thanks rww
<escott> rww, score! i just passed the turing test
<rww> escott: hehe :)
<n4dsp> you are now being both upgraded one notch!
<Fiddich> urlin2u: I have no clue about the drivers, funny thing is that when I choose Ubuntu classic on the login screen everything looks ok
<archman> if the package exists in oneiric, but not in lucid, should i package the program from scratch (if i want to make the ppa for it, so others can use it) or should i somehow use the oneiric (new) package?
<n4dsp> Congrats
<Guest7785> anyway to speed up booting 10.4? after i type in my pword it takes like 5 minutes to come up then anythinf i click on takes forever to come up
<urlin2u> Fiddich, if you want help you kinda have to listen, not even trying is counterproductive, and wastes both of our times. ;-)
<n4dsp> I have some pics on my desktop and is there a way I can find out quickly where they are located in 'places'?
<kdhflgvjks> co sie dzieje sie?
<Jordan_U> archman: You can try building the oneiric source package on a lucid system.
<KrimsomBOX> Jordan_U, escott, I'm trying to "update" with rsyinc command, just folders that I already have
<archman> Jordan_U: ok
<archman> Jordan_U: http://packages.ubuntu.com/km/source/oneiric/ranger    second link from this site?
<Fiddich> urlin2u: ok, I found this driver menu in the system settings and all it says is that some parallels tool gate driver is active and currently in use
<KrimsomBOX> for i in *; do;            rsync -urltv --delete -e ssh user@192.168.1.107:"~Downloads/$i" "$i";             done
<escott> KrimsomBOX, so why not rsync user@host:~/Downloads/* ~/Downloads/
<urlin2u> Fiddich, cool now that would be helpful for anybody helping to know ;)  beyond that I'm not real exsperienced in this area.
<sweat> Guest7785: there's sysv-rc-conf to disable whichever thing you want although for speed i'd recommend installing lubuntu-desktop
<KrimsomBOX> hahaha escott, let me try, but that sounds good :D
<Jordan_U> !packaging | archman
<ubottu> archman: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<zayed> i want to create an OS like ubuntu
<archman> Jordan_U: already looking at it
<exutux> KrimsomBOX: some complicated...rsync is easiest you don't need for o smoething esle
<exutux> else*
<zayed> which programming language should i use?
<KrimsomBOX> Oh, now i remembered, because in Downloads folder from remote machine, I have others folders
<KrimsomBOX> directories*
<exutux> KrimsomBOX: and don't need to specificy -e ssh it's default
<KrimsomBOX> that I just don't want here
<Hathadar> Transmission has created files with it's own username and group.  When I try to change owners or permissions I get a "read-only file system" error.  How do I go about claiming these files?
<sweat> zayed: whichever language you're proficient in? higher languages are less complex but are sluggish as a result afaik
<Guest7785> sweat, thanks
<Jordan_U> zayed: One person does not create an OS like Ubuntu, and as this isn't an Ubuntu support question #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss it.
<exutux> KrimsomBOX: exclude that
<escott> KrimsomBOX, the problem is your use of the --delete argument. sounds like you want something else. and you can use the --excludes to exclude the folders you dont want
<exutux> --exclude
<zayed> hmmm
<escott> KrimsomBOX, just --dry-run stuff until it looks right
<brontosaurusrex> is  there a decent web gui for rtorrent?
<rww> zayed: Ubuntu's written in a variety of languages. Its kernel is C, there a lot of C++ and python in userland
<Fiddich> urlin2u: for me it looks like this is some gfx issue because it works fine with other themes except the new one
<archman> rww: linux is not part of ubuntu ;)
<rww> archman: Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel.
<n4dsp> let me rephrase this,,,,
<archman> rww: yes
<escott> Hathadar, whatever folder they are in is a read-only disk (maybe an external disk?)
<urlin2u> Fiddich, missing panels though hard to say for me.
<Hathadar> escott, the files were created only yesterday so I know the disk is not mounted as read only.  Also the fstab entry is mounted as defaults, which I believe include rw.
<Coelho_Silva> Hi there, I have a quick question. I am running 10.10 and I am trying to decide if I should go to 11.4. I have tried a fresh install of 11.4 but could not make the wifi drivers work for the life of me. This time I am thinking of doing an upgrade. Do you think the drivers would work with an upgrade to 11.4 since they work on my 10.10 right now?
<n4dsp> if a pic is on my desktop,, is it also in another file ? If I delete that pic on my desktop ,,is it saved somewhere else also or is it deleted permanelty?
<MacGruber> info MacGruber
<urlin2u> Fiddich, my guess is a nvidia card and a driver needed, but I never have had these cards so not really familiar it if that is whats up.
<escott> Hathadar, something may have changed check the output of `mount`
<urlin2u> with it*
<Coelho_Silva> n4dsp: i think it is deleted permanently, it is not like a shortcut..
<Fiddich> urlin2u: hmm I'll use the classic theme then
<n4dsp> thanks
<archman> Coelho_Silva: see if the linux kernel used for 11.04 includes the modules for your card (most probably yes) and if yes, it should work
<Coelho_Silva> n4dsp: In this case it is the file itself that you would be deleting...
<Fiddich> urlin2u: thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> Hathadar: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "dmesg"?
<urlin2u> Fiddich, no problem probably fixable, I just don't know how.
<Coelho_Silva> archman: Could you point me in the right direction maybe with a link?
<delac> is there any fix for the bug where usb-creator starts to require root privileges to write usb sticks?
<Coelho_Silva> archman: and thanks1
<archman> Coelho_Silva: lspci | grep Network  ; then see which module you're using for that interface with lsmod, and then search the kernel's config and see if it's included (www.kernel.org)
<Hathadar> Jordan_U, dmesg's output is too large to capture in my console.  is there a way to pipe the output directly into my clipboard?
<Coelho_Silva> archman: thanks!
<archman> np :)
<urlin2u> delac, you have to enter a password to run the install to the stick.
<rtead2> hi
<Jordan_U> delac: Root privileges are always going to be required to write to the mbr of a disk (which is what usb-creator needs to do for BIOS based systems).
<archman> Hathadar: you could do "command > textfile" and use that file :)
<intrader> Anyone, printing on ubuntu? I used to in 9.04 - once I went to 10.10, I had not printed; I don't know how to set it up
<pedahzur> Just upgraded to Kubuntu 11.04 (from 9.04).  Everything is working well, except for a couple small (low impact) glitches.  The system will suspend/resume just fine (YAY!) if I do Fn-'Stand by key' (this is a laptop). But it will not sleep if I close the lid. In the power manager, I have "Sleep" set as the action for closing the lid, but to no effect. Ideas?
<archman> Hathadar: google says xclip is used for that stuff..
<delac> urlin2u, Jordan_U: well, it didn't use to require it. what has changed?
<n4dsp> so if i were to move to the 'home' folder which i did,,,where are they in the 'home' folder?
<archman> Coelho_Silva: Ask if you get stuck with something, maybe i could help if i'll know :)
<Jordan_U> delac: I think you are either mis-remembering or remembering useing usb-creator from a LiveCD / LiveUSB session where no password entry is required to gain root privileges.
<n4dsp> says in my personal folder 'john'
<n4dsp> and there they are
<Fiddich> urlin2u: found a thread on the parallels forums which says that it has to do with 3d acceleration and thats the reason why the classic theme works and "unity" doesn't
<urlin2u> Fiddich, okay, I would only believe that if it was confirmed for your exact computer model and hardware isit?
<n4dsp> so whenever i transfer anything to 'home' it will go into my personal folder
<urlin2u> Fiddich, you have a mac right, or a apple?
<Fiddich> urlin2u: everybody with a mac and osx 10.7 seems to have these issues
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Fiddich: When running in a virtual machine the OS is presented with Virtual hardware. Ubuntu is seeing whatever parallels presents as its virtual graphics card and the fact that the host uses an Nvidia card is irrelevent.
<escott> Hathadar, dmesg | xclipboard
<tekk> hi guys, i'm having a problem when trying to install casper
<tekk>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package live-initramfs 0:1.236.2-1
<urlin2u> Fiddich, is this virtual I didn't know that if so.
<tekk> i think its a known-bug... anyone have any info on a workaround?
<archman> this is interesting, one site doesn't work, and the other does; dns issues?
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: parallels is a virtual machine software.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, Ah, thanks I didn't know that I knew of the limitations of the virtual.
<Jordan_U> Fiddich: You may have better results (though probably still not ideal) with VirtualBox.
<Fiddich> Parallels will solve this issue on the next build according to their KB
<wael> hello people, i want a software which make me able to download videos from youtube
<Fiddich> virtual box is not an option since every OS runs much smoother with parallels
<niva> so how do I install GRUB with an Ubuntu Live DVD?
<xangua> wael: lots of addons for that, there is also youtube-dl and minitube
<Jordan_U> niva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<xangua> addons for firefox*
<urlin2u> wael, in firefox addons video downloadhelper   is one.
<wael> xangua, i downlaoded minitune but when i try to use it the following message appears: error fmt_url_map not found
<niva> Jordan_U: thank you.
<xangua> wael: add minitube ppa
<xangua> that way  you can get the latest and working version of it
<wael> xangua, how to?
<escott> !grub | niva
<ubottu> niva: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jordan_U> niva: You're welcome.
<xangua> wael: google add minitube ppa
<archman> is there a way to leave the grub menu shown upon booting up (lucid)?
<n4dsp> has much changed from 10.10 and 11.04 besides the Unity thing. I use the classic in 11.04 so wondering if I should stay or go to 10.10
<archman> aaah, the shift key? neat!
<narcoblix> question: how do I turn off safe mode for PHP?
<wael> xangua, thanks
<urlin2u> n4dsp, little here a little there.
<acicula> narcoblix: in the php.ini i would guess, its on for a reason though
<n4dsp> thanks
<owen1> Gunirus: i have 10 workspaces, can't i map a key+number to access each? it's too slow to go from right to left
<hiyo> Hello, I am wondering what wireless cards are compatible with Ubuntu
<urlin2u> hiyo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By%20Manufacturer
<escott> !ccsm | owen1 if you use compiz its buried in there
<ubottu> owen1 if you use compiz its buried in there: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<narcoblix> ok, thank you. I ask because it my site is suddenly saying for no reason that safe mode is on, and that my scripts don't have access
<acicula> narcoblix: well safe mode is there to prevent scripts/hackers from messing up your system. If its complaining about safe mode investigate what you need to fix to resolve that without disabling safe mode.
<Hathadar> How do I SSH into another linux box and record all output?
<escott> Hathadar, http://www.jms1.net/ssh-record.shtml
<pedahzur> Hathadar: look at script
<pedahzur> !script| Hathadar
<dzup> hello i have a wierd error: update-language-def     give me: /usr/sbin/update-language-def: line 779: printf: missing unicode digit for \u   ...and i dont know what file to touch since man pages is confusing, this happends when i went from maverick to natty
<dzup> thank you all
<escott> dzup, can you please run sed -n -e "799p" /usr/sbin/update-language-def
<ania>  hi
<syrinx> Hello all.  Has anyone been successful in integrating Thunderbird with the Messaging Menu?
<GutenTag> what are my best options for managing partitions?  I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 which seems fine but I believe I installed it on the wrong partition and i'm already out of disk space.
<dzup> escott: echo "enable the map files with this new file, you should run" \
<ania> r
<GutenTag> we have a windows XP disk handy (although we are not dual boot) if that might be helpful.
<ubuntu> what is the freenode?
<Hathadar> I cannot take ownership of or change the permissions of any files created by transmission-daemon.  When I attempt to do so I get a "read-only file system" error.  My disk is mounted in fstab using the defaults option.  Pastebin of mount and dmesg: http://pastebin.com/fgrf8ikE
<escott> dzup, sorry 779p not 799p my mistake
<Jordan_U> !freenode | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<escott> dzup, just hit the up arrow and edit the previous command
<dzup> escott: " >> "$tempfile"
<escott> Hathadar, you need to fsck sda1
<escott> Hathadar, sudo umount /dev/sda1; sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Hathadar> ok
<feyd> how can I mount an internal NTFS drive using gvfs-mount?
<Jordan_U> Hathadar: escott: It looks like you are having hardware problems with your hard drive. You should back up any important files *NOW*, before doing anything else.
<gene76> Is there a chance we can get ndiswrapper-1.56 into the ppa for lucid?
<dzup> escott: " >> "$tempfile" should be \" >> insted?
<escott> dzup, sorry i thought this would be obvious but its not. can you !paste the output of sed -n -e "770,790p" /usr/sbin/update-language-def
<drd_> what is the device name for the terminal in ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> feyd, open nautilus (file manager) and click on the device
<escott> drd_, /dev/pts inside X11 /dev/tty# in console
<feyd> escott, sorry, meant to be more specific. I'd like to do it from the command line so I can run a script at startup. I'm trying to avoid fstab
<Jordan_U> drd_: What is your end goal?
<escott> drd_, you can see what terminal you are on with "w"
<User_007> Hey, i use a Toshiba A215 laptop and i need to control fan. I think toshset will help me, but it don't work, since toshiba_acpi don't load
<User_007> does anyone have a clue?
<escott> feyd, that i dont know. i would suggest using fstab.
<escott> User_007, if you can control the fan its going to be in /sys
<drd_> Jordan_U, I have a program with some SDL code in it and SDL redirects the terminal output and I'm trying to redirect it back to the console with freopen, I had it working in windows, but its not working now in ubuntu
<User_007> btw Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty" amd64
<jvargas> hi
<feyd> when I try to mount using gvfs-mount I get an error saying 'volume doesn't implement mount'
<Jordan_U> drd_: I assume that it writes to stdout and stderr ?
<drd_> Jordan_U, yup
<battlehands> Im trying to open matlab using my windows key, can someone help?
<User_007> escott, /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan  have bind  uevent  unbind only
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a nice cli to cut 1st 100 kB out of binary file?
<escott> brontosaurusrex, cut -b 102400
<brontosaurusrex> escott: thanks
<Jordan_U> drd_: Then /dev/stdout /dev/stderr, or redirect the output from a wrapping shell script.
<User_007> FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<jvargas> I plan to setup VNC server on ubuntu server 11.04, so that the user doesn't need to start an X session if server is rebooted. I mean that VNC oculd be always running. X11 is already installed on server.
<jvargas> What VNC setup would be fine to accomplish this?
<brontosaurusrex> escott: cut -b 102400 filebig > filestart ?
<No__> maybe someone uses asus 1015pn?
<escott> jvargas, it has more to do with getting the right xauthority setup. you may need to enable xhosts. im not too sure. i had a link on this yesterday see if i can dig it up
<escott> brontosaurusrex, that should work
<User_007> escott, any clue?
<Jordan_U> Hathadar: Did you get my message?
<lops> this system fuckin rocks
<Hathadar> about backing up, yes.
<lops> yeah
<escott> jvargas, this may help http://giantdorks.org/alain/attach-to-an-existing-gdm-session-with-vnc-over-ssh/
<Jordan_U> !language | lops
<ubottu> lops: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lops> yea
<escott> User_007, no idea clearly insmod doesn't like something
<Jordan_U> Hathadar: You should also look at the SMART data to see in what way it is failing, and probably plan to ditch the drive :(
<drd_> Jordan_U: what is a wrapping shell script. Right now I just have freopen("dev/tty", "w", stdout) and I've tried dev/console, dev/tty, dev/tty0, tty1, tty7 (which is what w says the terminal I'm using is)
<battlehands> babaei, how do I open matlab now that it is installed using my windows key?
<escott> Hathadar, if you plan to have the drive mounted you should remount it ro sudo mount -o remount,ro /media/largedisk
<drd_> Jordan_U: the fix worked under windows so it just seems like I have the wrong device
<jvargas> escott: I will follow the link and see what happens.. thank
<jvargas> s
<escott> battlehands, it may not have installed the .desktop file necessary. if it doesn't show up browse to that folder and execute it directly from its folder
<Jordan_U> drd_: /dev/stdout and /dev/stderr are the correct devices.
<battlehands> escott, is it possible to create a shortcut for it?
<escott> !info alacarte | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.2-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 52 kB, installed size 336 kB
<escott> battlehands, install and use that tool ^^^
<dzup> escott: sorry for th delay http://paste.ubuntu.com/668675/
<drd_> Jordan_U: aren't those just the file descriptors? I tried them and didn't see any output
<bercik_> Hello all
<bercik_> [  203.364371] usb 1-1.6: device not accepting address 11, error -32 [  203.364536] hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6 Can be fixed, please?
<escott> dzup, the problem appears to be a few lines higher up. line 7 in the paste you made. which is really 775. the printf there isn't closed for some reason
<escott> dzup, nevermind thats not it
<battlehands> escott, I cant even find the executable for matlab now...
<escott> dzup, i think i know what it is
<Jordan_U> drd_: If at a terminal you run "your_command > /tmp/stdout 2> /tmp/stderr" do the files /tmp/stdout and /tmp/stderr contain the output you're looking for?
<MrGeneral> Hello folks. I installed ubuntu sucessfully, and enabled encryptation. However, when I'm now trying to log into Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Classic or even ubuntu Classic with no effects, my computer freezes and it wont do anything else, I can't even see no menus and mouse even stops working. I'm only able to login in security mode, which I'm on atm
<FerretWithASpor1> I have 2 different monitors and have X set up to have a different X screen for each so I can't drag windows from 1 screen to the other, but is there any way to send a window to a different screen?
<ed__> Hello!
<canon> uh firefox problem here
<canon> it somehow does involve ubuntu
<canon> anyway, i used this add-on called Pentadactyl
<ed__> is there a way to reset ubuntu to factory defaults other than whiping the drive and reintallin
<escott> dzup, the problem is that the shell is interpreting the "\usepackage" as a unicode escape. it needs to be "\\usepackage" or maybe "\\\usepackage" or "\\\\usepackage" (not sure what will work here)
<canon> and now im unable to go the tools menu
<canon> or edit my add-ons
<canon> or i simply do not know how..
<propman> canon: start ff in safe mode    firefox -safemode
<canon> ah, thanks
<canon> propman: i did it like this: firefox safe-mode
<canon> propman: guess i was wrong lol
<escott> FerretWithASpor1, you have multiple xservers running DISPLAY :0 vs :1?
<propman> canonL :)
<canon> propman: nope it didnt work
<FerretWithASpor1> escott: I think it's only 1 xserver, but 2 screens.
<canon> propman: pentadactyl is somehow stuck on firefox
<battlehands> I need help locating an application that I installed./
<canon> propman: and i dont even know how to reach the add-on manager so im stuck too :/
<drd_> Jordan_U: not the files are empty
<qin> battlehands: What is name of it?
<battlehands> qin, MATLAB
<qin> battlehands: Was it from repos?
<Tim55> how to write another language in ubuntu? if the main language is english?
<MrGeneral> Hello folks. I installed ubuntu sucessfully, and enabled encryptation. However, when I'm now trying to log into Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Classic or even ubuntu Classic with no effects, my computer freezes and it wont do anything else, I can't even see no menus and mouse even stops working. I'm only able to login in security mode, which I'm on atm. Anyone knows the issue?
<propman> canon: maybe ask in  #firefox
<drd_> Jordan_U: never mind, if I commend out my freopen commands they output is in the files
<canon> propman: okay then
<Jordan_U> drd_: Then the output is not being written to stdout and stderr. If you run the command (with or without '>' for redirection) in a terminal do you see output in the terminal?
<bercik111> [  930.975786] usb 1-1.6: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22 [  931.382284] usb 1-1.6: device not accepting address 22, error -32 Can this be fixed up please?
<battlehands> qin, I dont know what that means
<escott> FerretWithASpor1, if you have multi-head (2 physical displays) you can usually drag windows from one to the other. that you can't means yours is not standard
<qin> battlehands: How did you install it?
<drd_> Jordan_U: after commenting out the freopen commands in my file the correct output was in the files
<escott> battlehands, it was /usr/local/matlab something
<drd_> Jordan_U: how do I get it to the console now?
<No__> hello i have dual boot with win7, every time i reboot i need to /etc/init.d/network restart maybe someone knows how to solve this?
<escott> battlehands, no idea what the executable will be (binary or script)
<Tim55> how to write another language in ubuntu? if the main language is english?
<battlehands> escott, yeah Im in usr/local/MATLAB but I cant find the exe
<qin> Awesome
<escott> Tim55, i find the best solution is to enable the compose key (replacing the caps-lock) which you can do with the keyboard preferences. then caps-lock a ' becomes an accented a
<FerretWithASpor1> escott: I'm trying to get it so one monitor is in Portrait mode, and my understanding is you can't do that with TwinView, and Xinerama messes things up with having my icons on the wrong screen, and having windows open on a different monitor each time. I think theoretically I could fix it if I moved the portrait monitor to the right of the landscape but my desk prevents that..
<brontosaurusrex> escott: what actually did the job is "head -c 100000 filebig > filesmall"
<escott> FerretWithASpor1, unfortunately the nvidia stuff is largely broken wrt to multi-head, so you are kinda stuck with what they offer you
<canon> propman: yeah i found out the add-on manager
<canon> propman: but this shet is like complicated
<escott> brontosaurusrex, yeah sorry. should have thought of that
<drd_> Jordan_U: I can get output now running ./main > dev/stdout, is there a way to embed this command in my c program?
<Jordan_U> drd_: What "console" are you trying to get it to? Some in-game text area created by your program?
<canon> propman: it lets me disable and delete it. but when i click del it won't do anything anyway..
<FerretWithASpor1> escott: Ahh alright, thanks. Looks like I'm going to have to set it up so the display is to the right but keep the monitor on the left; I'll get used to it eventually lol
<drd_> Jordan_U: just the ubuntu terminal I am running my program from
<battlehands> escott, yeah Im in usr/local/MATLAB but I cant find the exe
<escott> battlehands, it wont be ".exe" it will likely be a ".sh
<battlehands> escott, there are no .sh files in that folder...
<Jordan_U> drd_: stdout goes to the terminal by default. I don't understand what you are trying to change.
<No__> hello i have dual boot with win7, every time i reboot i need to /etc/init.d/network restart maybe someone knows how to solve this?
<battlehands> escott, and in terminal when I do "cd usr/local/MATLAB" it says no such file or directory
<brontosaurusrex> escott: just wonder why your version would not work thought, should it matter from a shells view about the type of file?
<Jordan_U> drd_: What happens if you just run "./main", with nothing else, in the terminal? Does it do what you want?
<bercik111> [  930.975786] usb 1-1.6: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22 [  931.382284] usb 1-1.6: device not accepting address 22, error -32 Can this be fixed up please?
<drd_> Jordan_U: SDL redirects stdout and stderr to somewhere. I am trying to redirect them back to the terminal. I can get the correct output now using ./main > dev/stdout, but it would be nice the do it inthe program
<ionosphre> How do I change the automatic logout settings?
<escott> battlehands, open a terminal and cd /usr/local/matlab and run "ls" the executable stuff will be listed in green
<battlehands> escott, only thing in green is install_matlab... which I have already done
<escott> brontosaurusrex, cause i was stupid. cut works line by line. so you could do cut -b 1-102400 but if there were a newline anywhere in the binary it would treat that as a new line and restart the count
<dzup> escott: please sxcuse me a bit, and building a paste with the problem :)
<canon> finally..
<No__> hello
<brontosaurusrex> escott: uhu, well i tried different versions of cut command line, they all failed
<No__> please i need help!
<Jordan_U> brontosaurusrex: dd if=input_file of=output_file bs=1k count=100
<FerretWithASpor1> escott: Do you know if there's alternative drivers that support what I'm trying to do?
<MestreLion> Hi! Question: what happens if i "./configure && make && make install" a given source package? Not using sudo, where will it be installed? will it replace menu entries of an existing system-wide older version that was installed via Software Center?
<phrost> sup
<battlehands> what is the command to execute a green file from terminal
<escott> battlehands, find /usr/local/matlab -perm /o=x -print
<MestreLion> battlehands: ./file
<escott> FerretWithASpor1, nouveau would probably be xrandr compatible. not sure how well it would work for you
<FerretWithASpor1> escott: I'll look into it thanks
<Jordan_U> drd_: What happens if you just run "./main", with nothing else, in the terminal? Does it do what you want?
<escott> MestreLion, it would be best to set an install prefix to install to /opt just so you can find it and clean it out later if you need to remove it
<escott> battlehands, the find command should print out everything that is executable
<battlehands> escott, yeah. I found it... waiting on it to load...
<drd_> Jordan_U: no, I have to run it as "./main > /dev/stdout" to get the correct behavior. I guess that will work well enough. Thanks for the help
<battlehands> escott, the icon for the program shows up and then it closes immediately...
<escott> battlehands, any output to the terminal
<battlehands> escott, oh. I wasnt running it from terminal
<MestreLion> escott: thanks! but how do i set an install prefix? And if i dont set any, what is the "default" prefix?
<battlehands> escott, /usr/local/MATLAB/bin/util/oscheck.sh: 605: /lib/libc.so.6: not found
<dzup> escott: since my upgrade from maverick to natty yesterday i end up with a broken gnome, am trying to get all my conf files back to defaults, but before this i have a very custom gnome schema working which i dont care no more, so am trying to get all gnome back to factory defaults, i try erasing my ~/.gconf from all users including root, create a new user, create a new home for that user, some how copyes old values back to everyhome i build when gnome starts, 
<battlehands> escott, then it opens...
<Jordan_U> drd_: That is very odd though. What does happen when you just run "./main"? Do you see no output at all?
<escott> MestreLion, the default prefix is probably going to be /usr which will make it harder to clear out. usually you want ./configure --prefix=/opt/whatever
<battlehands> escott, now that I found the file.  can I create a shortcut to it?
<drd_> Jordan_U: yes there no output, although I can still provide input to the program. It's because SDL redirects stdout and stderr to somewhere else
<escott> battlehands, not sure how well this application will work if you don't even have the required libc
<MestreLion> escott: /usr needs sudo. Ive downloaded a source using git to a folder in my home dir... im planning on NOT using sudo when i make install.. is that possible?
<R0ck3T> hy
<Tim55> HEY!
<battlehands> escott, why dont I have the required libc...
<escott> MestreLion, no only root will be able to install, unless you set the prefix to be $HOME/whatever
<R0ck3T> hey everybody i'am new here is that the chat room ?
<MestreLion> escott: thank you... any reading you suggest so i dont spam you with so many questions?
<MestreLion> R0ck3T: well, this is "a" chat room... not "the" chat room :P
<escott> battlehands, most likely because you are running a 64bit os, and your 32bit compatible libc is in /lib32. you could try and hand edit the matlab scripts to check the correct location, but i would worry that the binary won't know where to look
<Gasseus> How do I generate an ssh key for a specific domain, say, gasseus@ubernerd.us?
<escott> dzup, what customization did you do
<programming> What is the program called that comes with ubuntu/gnome that can turn up the volume on pulseaudio up to "200%"?
<programming> This can't be accomplished with any other tool I've seen
<escott> MestreLion, im not sure what to recommend
<programming> I am using kubuntu here, and I don't have it
<daavis> hey
<escott> programming, maybe you can play around with alsactl or alsamixer to get the pcm volume up
<MestreLion> programming: the default volume slider in Audio Settings allows you to go beyond 100%
<programming> MestreLion: yes, but it does not come with Kubuntu
<programming> MestreLion: so what is the name of this audio settings program
<programming> can you check it?
<daavis> this cool panel on the left side is on Ubuntu or ubuntu classic
<daavis> ?
<programming> escott: hmm, I will look at alsactl, alsamixer doesn't let me
<escott> daavis, unity
<Gentoo64> programming, kde doesnt use pulseaudio they are different
<MestreLion> programming: its part of Indicator Applet
<programming> Oh, am I on artsd?
<daavis> escott, and nowhere else?
<Gentoo64> programming, the master front volume in alsamixer can go above 100
<bernhard2> how can i check if Exim was compiled with OpenSSL (or GnuTLS) support
<programming> Gentoo64: how do I get it higher?
<traskers> I'm running Openbox as my WM (without GNOME) and all of a sudden after a reboot, it doesn't seem to read my .config/openbox/autostart.sh anymore? It loads up just the blank desktop, but respects my themes and such.
<Gentoo64> programming, see if you have a master front volume in alsamixxer
<Gentoo64> that can go up very loud
<escott> daavis, many of the desktops are going in the same general direction. gnome 3 has many unity like elements. or you can run gnome classic and use things like awn, but ubuntu is the only distro shipping unity that i know of
<programming> all I have is master.
<programming> but I got this option when I used the regular ubuntu dist.
<programming> from pulse.
<MestreLion> escott: any good tutorial in "make install"... i would like to test some apps from upstream sources (ive git'ed and built them already), but i dont want to mess with my system.. so i would like them to be contained in home dirs and no spread files over lib. usr, adding .desktop entries, etc
<Bisu[Shield]> someone sent me a folder with zip files. each zip file is another zip file which is part of a multipart single file.  what is the fastest way to extract the file?  in windows I used to right click a series of files and extract to a single folder. In ubuntu I dont see that option
<escott> MestreLion, that would just be a general make tutorial. you may just want to read the Makefile. just scroll down until you find the install target. the real work happens in the configure script which generates the Makefile
<daavis> escott,  thx
<escott> Bisu[Shield], maybe write a recursive bash script. or unzip the master zip and then for f in file/*.zip; do unzip $f; done
<daavis> well.. i installed additional driver for 3d effects and stuff, but when i changed login screen to unity it showed "smth about hardware". i have new acer laptop
<MestreLion> daavis: that "cool panel on the left" is part of Unity.. and Unity was developed by Ubuntu... its homebrew, still evolving, so i doubt any other distro will adopt it for now
<daavis> it told me to change to classic
<daavis> i did
<daavis> and the cool type ubuntu disapeared
<daavis> now i uninstalled driver
<escott> daavis, thats dropping back to unity-2d which is supposed to be similar to unity but it lacks some of the compiz features
<daavis> i hope this will help
<MestreLion> daavis: Unity requires 3D to work.. maybe the driver wasnt compatible with #d or with Unity
<shantorn> is there a way to have 11.04 persistantly to use chrome instead of constantly asking me to make it the default web browser, i have set it in system settings as the default
<Jordan_U> programming: gnome-volume-control
<Jordan_U> programming: For details on how to do it manually try asking in #pulseaudio.
<daavis> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and by there was this panel on left and Mac os type desktop :) really cool. so.. what i need to do to get back on that
<daavis> by deafult*
<Gentoo64> daavis, choose standard ubuntu in the login screen
<programming> Thanks Jordan_U .. I think I have to come to terms with not having pulse now though..
<daavis> thx
<daavis> ok
<daavis> amn
<programming> i'm fiddling with amixer
<daavis> Ubuntu Classic | Ubuntu classic (no effects)
<escott> daavis, if your laptop is brand new core i-series it might contain multiple graphics cards, which could be the source of your problems
<r_a_f> programming: pavucontrol
<daavis> escott, yea, seems like thatr
<awesomeness> hi everyone, may i ask a question about ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> no
<bazhang> Gentoo64, ?
<bazhang> awesomeness, sure , go ahead
<escott> daavis, the sandybridges aren't going to be fully supported until 11.10 fyi. i need to sign off but im sure someone else can help
<programming> r_a_f: I tried that before, i don't believe it can do the amplification thing
<awesomeness> bazhang, thanks, Im new Ubuntu user, and im wondering how to manage my Iphone's files through any program which available for Ubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> greets all
<programming> plus no pulse here. hm
<programming> I bet my android phone is louder than this lousy onboard sound
<Gentoo64> programming, try in kubuntu or kde
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone awesomeness this might help
<programming> i'm there
<programming> you guys just responded first
<programming> they haven't got any ideas yet
<fabiana_> ola
<daavis_> damn, i changed to ubuntu classic.. it's still the same old type gnome
<awesomeness> bazhang,  thanks im gonna read it
<Gentoo64> programming, have you tried googling? kde raise volume above 100
<daavis_> no panel on left :(
<thunsucker> daavis_, the best kind :)
<bazhang> !google > Gentoo64
<ubottu> Gentoo64, please see my private message
<g0t_> Results for > Gentoo64 on Google:
<thunsucker> daavis_, you can put a panel on the left and even customize it the way you want
<g0t_> --
<daavis_> no, i really like this new version :)
<babaei> daavis_: "Ubuntu Classic" is specifically the old-school Gnome thing.
<Gentoo64> bazhang, dont be like that
<daavis_> one of you told me to change to that :)
<babaei> daavis_: and what Ubuntu 11.04 defaults to if your 3D video stuff isn't working properly
<MagicJ> if there is somewhere better to ask this then please tell me - I want to buy a netbook - screens all seem to be 1024x600 - do the video controllers allow for better resolution when I plug in an external monitor
<Gasseus> how would I make it so that the user@host part of my public ssh key is something like the@ubernerd.us?
<babaei> daavis_: lots of people don't like "the new thing", which is unfortunate (becuase it is pretty cool, once you get used to it)
<edbian> Gasseus: Bye the ubernerd.us domain and point it at your public IP
<programming> Gentoo64: the results from google seem to be "buy audio equipment" which is probably the accurate thing to do...
<daavis_> so, the question is what is the name of login screen which goes there by default ?
<daavis_> and it worked perfectly for me
<bazhang> Gentoo64, then dont tell people to google it. no response is better than that
<thunsucker> MagicJ, search google with the model # + ubuntu + resolutions
<coz_> MagicJ,   well I am not sure,, I believe it might depend on the gpu  in the system
<Gasseus> edbian I already own ubernerd.us, how would I make it so my ssh public key has that username though?
<r_a_f> programming: you need aqualizer?
<edbian> Gasseus: Oh!  I'm not sure :(
<babaei> awesomeness: allegedly, you can access files on the iPhone out of the box.
<Gentoo64> bazhang, no response is better? does that mean its a good response?
<Jordan_U> daavis: I'm unclear on the order of events, does this sound correct: 1: You installed Ubuntu and out of the box you had the side launcher (unity3D) 2: You were prompted to install a graphics driver 3: You installed this graphics driver and after rebooting you were brought to a Desktop without the side launcher (Ubuntu classic).
<daavis_> Jordan_U, perfect!
<babaei> awesomeness: as far as replacing itunes, I think Banshee (one of the default music players in Ubuntu) can somewhat replace iTunes
<programming> r_a_f: i need a better sound card :/
<rhizmoe> hm. does it make sense that flash screws with mouse acceleration/speed?
<dzup> i guess i will do my question again
<awesomeness> babaei, yes i have been told to download Banshee i have downloaded it just a few minutes ago, but i have no idea how to use that :(
<rhizmoe> almost like i only have to mouse over at the wrong time and it changes my settings
<w30> MagicJ, there are better ones out there but they are more likely to be called small notebooks. Netbook kinda means low price so you don't get much.
<dzup> since my upgrade from maverick to natty yesterday i end up with a broken gnome, am trying to get all my conf files back to defaults, but before this i have a very custom gnome schema working which i dont care no more, so am trying to get all gnome back to factory defaults, i try erasing my ~/.gconf from all users including root, create a new user, create a new home for that user, some how copyes old values back to everyhome i build when gnome starts, now i tr
<daavis_> Jordan_U, any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> daavis_: What driver exactly did you enable? If you don't remember then look at the "Additional Drivers" tool again.
<bobJabba> awesomeness, Banshee is similar to iTunes, somewhat...
<babaei> awesomeness: it should be installed by default. to get at it, click on the speaker on the top-right of the screen, and click on "banshee"
<daavis_> nvidia
<thunsucker> daavis_, it could very easily be that yoru graphics card is not good enough to run unity
<babaei> awesomeness: I don't have an iphone/ipod, so I haven't personally tested it out.l
<ObrienDave> daavis_: you running live CD or full install
<babaei> awesomeness: but it should be a partial iTunes clone
<coz_> dzup,   try   sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<Gasseus> I mean, my cell phone handles it the way i want...
<daavis_> thunsucker, what the hell.. it runed perfectly
<Jordan_U> thunsucker: daavis stated earlier that unity was working when he first installed Ubuntu.
<awesomeness> babaei, i mean i run the program it works it opens the dialog but i cant figure out how to syn it to iphone, but anyways thanks a lot im still trying to syn through that program
<daavis_> ObrienDave, full install
<daavis_> installation of driver ruined it
<thunsucker> daavis_, if everything was funning perfectly, why did you install the graphics driver?
<babaei> awesomeness: allegedly, it should work, so keep on trying. I know that's a useless answer. ;)
<ObrienDave> should be able to select ubuntu at log in.
<thunsucker> daavis_, was there a reason to install the graphics driver?
<w30> MagicJ, Viao comes to mind, maybe they have something at their higher prices.
<daavis_> it was recomended for 3d stuff and some games
<ObrienDave> daavis_: should be able to select ubuntu at log in.
<awesomeness> babaei, at least it encourage me) thanks again )
<meme> whoami
<Gentoo64> meme
<daavis_> yes, i am ObrienDave
<babaei> daavis_: did you mention which video card/driver you're using?
<awesomeness> bobJabba, and not really its not alike itues... in this app everything is pretty much different there is no even button to syn so pretty hard but trying so far...
<daavis_> nvidia geforce gt 540m
<dzup> coz_: actually i did all that and mv $HOME newplace; mkdir /home/myuser; chmod -R myuser /home/mysuer and reboot, and create  new user and so on, but looks like copy my crap from old configurations somewhere, that somewhere must be out of /home directory
<babaei> daavis_: can you go to System Settings->Additional Drivers and tell me which driver you're using?
<Jordan_U> daavis_: Can you run "glxinfo" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<daavis_> ok, i will
<coz_> dzup,   but you did that command I gave also ...yes?
<dzup> coz_:yes
<coz_> dzup,  mm that should have reset gnome to defaults after restarting X
<daavis_> glxinfo is not installed
<babaei> daavis_: what laptop are you using? Dell XPS15?
<coz_> daavis_,    sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<daavis_> acer aspire 5742g
<dzup> coz_: lets said i have some fun with gconf and --recursive flag that i end up with a broken gnome
<daavis_> should i install glxinfo as well?
<daavis_> oh
<daavis_> understand :
<daavis_> :)
<coz_> dzup,   mm   rm -R ~/{.gconf*,.gnome,.gnome2}
<daavis_> coz_,  done
<daavis_> what next
<Gentoo64> daavis_, do you actually want to play games?
<coz_> dzup,  rather the command would be  sudo rm -R ~/{.gconf*,.gnome,.gnome2}
<daavis_> well, actually no.. but it could be coll just to test on linux one
<awesomeness> lol this thing is hard to get along with too complicated for new users (
<daavis_> cool*
<coz_> daavis_,   now you should be able to run glxinfo
<Gentoo64> daavis_, if not then just uninstall the nvidia driver
<Gentoo64> if it works without it
<babaei> daavis_: looks like you should uninstall the nvidia driver for that laptop, and run on the intel driver
<babaei> which is why the 3D works without it.
<Gentoo64> can you not disable intel in the bios?
<daavis_> i uninstalled nvidia allready
<coz_> daavis_,  dual video chipsets?
<babaei> Gentoo64: you don't want to do that
<Gentoo64> why not?
<babaei> this particular device has a weird-ass video card configuration
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<babaei> some sort of hybrid video card that uses the intel video
<babaei> and the nvidia driver doesn't seem to work well with it.
<coz_> daavis_,  I didnt see the output of  this command ,,,    lspci | grep -i vga
<dzup> coz_: thiswas a complete new /home/myuser ...since i mv the original home somewhere and create this one, this one have the new stuff since i reboot after did that
<coz_> dzup,  then I am puzzled,, so i will let someone more knowledgeable take over ;)
<daavis_> coz_, here?
<coz_> daavis_,  yes
<daavis_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<daavis_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df4 (rev a1)
<babaei> daavis_: looks like that GeForce GT 540M is weird... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699939
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | daavis_
<ubottu> daavis_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dzup> coz_: all this since i went from maverick to natty yesterday and i get that error i paste
<Jordan_U> daavis_: Can you run "glxinfo" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<dzup> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668689/
<coz_> daavis_,  then Gentoo64   was correct,, you most likely will not be able to run the nvidia driver with that configuration,, I have seen strange things happen when both drivers where installed includkng  a complete upside down and reversed , but fully funtional desktop
<babaei> Jordan_U: look at my link re: GeForce GT 540M
<daavis_> Jordan_U, yea i can
<dasdsadsadsadsa> #
<daavis_> but looks like i just have to choose to ubuntu
<coz_> dzup,  hmm
<traskers> After upgrading to Openbox 3.5.0, my ~/.config/openbox/autostart isn't being read, apparently other people are having similar issues but I can't figure out how to resolve it?
<babaei> daavis_: it may be possible for you to "disable Optimus" in your BIOS, which may let you use the nVidia card.
<ObrienDave> daavis_: Login: ubuntu = unity. ubuntu classic = gnome only
<Gentoo64> traskers, have you got an autostart in /etc/xdg/openbox ?
<daavis_> here it goes http://paste.ubuntu.com/668710/
<traskers> Gentoo64, yes, I have.
<Gentoo64> traskers, try renaming the one in home and paste your commands in the xdg one see if it works
<daavis_> there is conflict between those to cards that's why nvidia can't run properly?
<babaei> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus  interesting.  "Nvidia Optimus is an optimization technology created by Nvidia to save battery life by automatically switching the power of the graphics processing unit (GPU) off when it is not needed and switching it on when needed again. When the GPU power is off the driver redirects graphics commands to the integrated graphics chip (e.g. Intel GMA)."
<babaei> only supported in Windows 7
<coz_> dzup,  ok apparently i am confused,, what is happening exactly as it stands right now?
<traskers> Gentoo64, will do, be right back :\
<dzup> coz_: as we speak
<tbruff13> ok does anyone know of a good graphing program for linux simple slope graphing 3d would be nice though
<daavis_> i hope some day ubuntu will support this as well :)
<dzup> coz_: apt-get update && upgrade goes ok
<Gentoo64> babaei, sounds... too complicated tbh
<Gentoo64> people have enough issues with nvidia alone
<babaei> daavis_: :(  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=f9d80101210f81978d482b351e371266&p=2183477&postcount=2
<traskers> Gentoo64, negative, ghost rider.
<Gentoo64> no?
<Gentoo64> no idea :s
<daavis_> ah damn
<dzup> i think is a sintax error in that file
<daavis_> maybe some day :/
<tbruff13> does anyone know of any graphing software
<Gentoo64> traskers, is this ubuntu or crunchbang?
<traskers> Gentoo64, Ubuntu
<coz_> dzup,  and what is happening with gnome
<daavis_> it's possible to change driver on laptop, isn't it? not by myself offcourse
<coz_> daavis_,  you already uninstalled nvidia driver?
<GutenTag> what tool(s) are best for extending partitions?  ( I want to extend my / partition).  Alternatively, can I easily move the / ?
<daavis_> coz_, yea
<Gentoo64> GutenTag, gparted
<Gentoo64> is the standard
<coz_> daavis_,  through jockey-gtk...yes?
<daavis_> and next plan is restart system couse i allready changed it back to ubuntu
<programming> tbruff13: graphviz
<GutenTag> Gentoo64: ok, cool.  I'm looking at that right now.
<programming> Unless you mean plotting software
<programming> then I suggest gnuplot
<daavis_> administration-additional drivers
<Gentoo64> GutenTag, yea resizing etc is so easy in gparted
<daavis_> i removed from there by clicking on remove buttion
<coz_> daavis_,  right that would have bee jockey-gtk
<daavis_> button*
<coz_> daavis_,  and you rebooted afterwards...yes?
<daavis_> not yet
<daavis_> i will
<daavis_> now :)
<Jordan_U> babaei: It does look like daavis_'s intel graphics are functioning fine right now. Maybe nothing needs to be changed.
<daavis_> or what... shouldn't i ?
<coz_> daavis_,  then the nvidia driver is still  active until reboot
<dzup> coz_: can not see anymore flash from justin.tv in all browser i have, network-notificaion is not there so i have to start that manually to get my wifi going, this is i386 ubuntu natty
<coz_> dzup,  yikes...  did you already do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<awesomeness> having hardcore troubles :( isn't here anyone who has synced Iphone to Ubuntu ? pls anyone hit me up im going crazy
<bl4ckcomb`> any suggestions on debugging halevt? My command triggers when running it manually using the -f (foreground) option, but when running it in the background (with the same user/group) it doesn't trigger my command. To test it I just made it 'touch ~/test'
<daavis> yeah
<urlin2u> dzup, did you look in startup applications to see if the network manager is tick to off?
<babaei> Jordan_U: yeah, looks like he can run it on the Intel graphics. it may or may not be possible to disablel this optimus business in the BIOS, which could turn on the nVidia card all the time and allow access to that (which is probably better than the Intel)
<babaei> daavis: ^
<daavis> it's the same cool fashioned ubuntu :)
<delac> still poking around a bit. does usb-creator ask root privileges to write bootable usb-stick?
<daavis> nice.. :)
<awesomeness> having hardcore troubles :( isn't here anyone who has synced Iphone to Ubuntu ? pls anyone hit me up im going crazy... really no one for help?
<babaei> daavis: for the time being, you can probably run it without the extra driver and keep the 3D stuff
<urlin2u> delac, yes, always has.
<Jordan_U> babaei: On a laptop "better" could very well be Intel graphics as it would give better battery life.
<coz_> awesomeness,   would this help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<babaei> daavis: it just sucks because the nVidia card would be nicer than the Intel, as far as performance, etc.
<dzup> coz_: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: I checked, on Ubuntu 9.10 the usb-creator didn't ask root privileges when I created bootable disk
<coz_> dzup,  then I am completely puzzled,,  for me,, solving issues with "upgrades"  can be painful..so I am going to hand you off to one of the other people online here ,,
<Gentoo64> awesomeness, gtkpod?
<daavis> i hope, they have plans about Optimize or how this thing called..
<awesomeness> coz_,  yes i have download Anashee program for manage file on Iphone but it doesn't sync to iphone nohow:(
<dzup> coz_: thank you
<urlin2u> delac, live cd of 9.10?
<awesomeness> Gentoo64, its an app ?
<Jordan_U> delac: Were you running usb-creator from a LiveCD or from an installed system?
<Gentoo64> aparently
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: and the problems started occuring after some update on 10.10
<coz_> dzup,  dont give up please,,, someon will either pick up with this,, or ask the question again
<pooltable> help how do i fix A server error when i try to download a torrent that what is says i am useing firefox 6.0 but in ghrome i try it and it works fine ?>
<kingofswords> can someone tell me how to dl a ppa ver of wine?
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: no live-cd. installation on hard drive
<dzup> coz_: sure, same to you :)
<urlin2u> delac, well it does now why are you obsessed with this?
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: also. unetbootin doesn't need any privileges either
<coz_> kingofswords,   you mean t his one ?   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<urlin2u> delac, unetbootin needs u=it just to open.
<jjb123> Hey everyone, I have a quick question about a cron tab I saw. "30 4 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /opt/railsapp && RAILS_ENV=production rake cron --silent'" What does the /bin/bash -l -c do?
<Gentoo64> pooltable, can you rephrase that?
<kingofswords> coz_  is that the one that works with pulseaudio
<delac> urlin2u: it just seems like some sort of bug, and i dont like using buggy software. expecially when it writes over stuff
<Unknown_Monkey> hey I was woundering what your guys thank on this subject Mac vs Ubuntu
<coz_> kingofswords,  well,, I believe that is the PPA for the beta's of wine
<bazhang> !ot | Unknown_Monkey
<ubottu> Unknown_Monkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gentoo64> Unknown_Monkey, i dont think you can poll in here
<kingofswords> ok thx
<urlin2u> delac, seems and reality are not the same, if you want no bugs you will have to stop using a computer.
<coz_> kingofswords,   not sure if they do or do not work with pulseaudio
<coz_> kingofswords,  do you know how to use that?
<pooltable> gentoo64 i go to a torrent site try to download it say server erroe then i try in chrome and it work is it a firefox 6.0  error
<pooltable> ?
<pooltable> error
<Jordan_U> delac: I just ran "unetbootin" from Ubuntu 11.04 and was given a gksudo prompt.
<Gentoo64> pooltable, try it again? have you tweaked firefoxs about:config?
<kingofswords> coz_no
<kingofswords> can i uninstall old wine with synaptic?
<pooltable> gentoo64 what do i need to change in about config ?
<Gentoo64> pooltable, nothing...
<coz_> kingofswords,  ok first open synaptic package manager or the software sources dialog
<Gentoo64> pooltable, i have no idea then
<babaei> awesomeness: what exactly isn't working?
<Gentoo64> both should open sites the same
<babaei> it's not detecting the phone?
<kingofswords> ok ive just complete removal wine but its still there?
<Jordan_U> delac: sudo and gksudo remember your authentication for a time (5 minutes?) after you enter your password by default, so that you don't need to keep being prompted for it multiple times in a short period.
<daavis> looks like there is no option to turn the transmission on automatically when ubuntu starts. so.. your torrent program suggestions?
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: oh, it seems I have been using unetbootin right after some other privileges needing program, so it has just used the grace time... XD
<coz_> kingofswords,  how did you unintall it?  and with the ppa  it will update whatever you have on there
<babaei> daavis: i use utorrent with wine
<kingofswords> erm
<delac> Jordan_U: yes, exactly that
<Gentoo64> delac, use sudo -k to reset the timer
<kingofswords> i remove using synaptic
<Gentoo64> delac, or change the timeout if you want it feeling more solid
<Jordan_U> delac: :)
<bl4ckcomb`> daavis, rtorrent?
<coz_> kingofswords,  ok
<babaei> daavis: although I don't think that will fix your problem, because you need to launch utorrent somehow.
<coz_> kingofswords,   is synapitc still opened?
<kingofswords> is that right...shall i rebboot
<kingofswords> yeh
<urlin2u> delac, it happens we are all learning here. ;-)
<daavis> yea.. i think i will check rtorrent
<bl4ckcomb`> daavis, btw, isn't there a transmission daemon ?
<Gentoo64> yes there is
<coz_> kingofswords,  ok in synaptice    "Settings" menu, Repositories
<daavis> dont know about that bl4ckcomb__
<Pici> !info transmission-daemon | daavis
<ubottu> daavis: transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 183 kB, installed size 476 kB
<kingofswords> coz_, yep
<awesomeness> babaei, it doesn't sync thats it:( i have download Banshee and gtkpod but neither of them helps to sync as i switch the cable to iphone dialog pops up asks which app i wanna open it with? im choosing Banshee it automatically opens that app and its empty there is no even but to sync.. this is pretty hard (
<pooltable> gentroo64 it say server did not respond
<coz_> kingofswords,  , then  if you have that link opened for the ppa,,, click on the  "Technical details about this PPA" so it expands
<Gentoo64> pooltable, is it only for that site?
<coz_> kingofswords,   then on the "Choose your Ubuntu version" pull down ,, choose which version you are on
<babaei> awesomeness: ok, so your computer does recognize that your iphone is there
<pooltable> no i just try another site
<babaei> awesomeness: and I guess you can probably look at the files, etc?
<coz_> kingofswords,  that will change  the deb line to match your version in the box ...yes?
<Gentoo64> pooltable, no idea. i hate firefox
<awesomeness> babaei, yes it does, even when i go my computer it shows new device named Iphone and there is all my pics but i cant manage media files etc...
<kingofswords> coz_,  you mean 'read about installing ' on web page?
<pooltable> gentoo how do i go back to 5,0 firefox
<babaei> awesomeness: now, are you able to pull files from your iphone?
<daavis> and how about qtransmission ?
<coz_> kingofswords,  lets go into Pm so as not to disturb here
<daavis> any users>
<babaei> awesomeness: i don't use itunes, but it's my understanding that you can't download files from the iphone?
<daavis> ?
<pooltable> gentoo64 what do you use?
<kingofswords> ok
<Gentoo64> pooltable, not sure if you can. are you using default ubuntu updates for it?
<Gentoo64> pooltable, or is it a ppa?
<babaei> awesomeness: don't you need to, umm, wipe it and sync the files fresh when you go to a new computer?
<awesomeness> babaei, there is only pics nothing else, but ya i can copy them to computer, but cant do opposite i mean im not able to manage media files
<babaei> (like if you used itunes on a different computer)
<pooltable> getgoo64 it auto update with ubuntu update today
<vadi2> How can I report a faulty Ubuntu mirror?
<Gentoo64> pooltable, ok. not sure if you can go back then
<babaei> awesomeness: don't you, like, need to load in your media library and stuff?
<Gentoo64> vadi2, just switch mirrors
<vadi2> How can I report it?
<Gentoo64> why? is it down?
<vadi2> It's missing a package.
<awesomeness> babaei,  ya and thats what im trying to do )
<rww> vadi2: which mirror?
<vadi2> While having others.
<Gentoo64> vadi2, some are more up to date than others. or is the package old?
<vadi2> http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu//pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/rtmpdump_2.3-2_amd64.deb is missing the package
<vadi2> It's listed from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/rtmpdump/download
<babaei> awesomeness: ah, ok
<PerfieM> TWO FOR YOU GLEN COCO
<PerfieM> YOU GO GLEN COCO
<babaei> so, do you have the media files on your computer or something?
<FloodBot1> PerfieM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delac> Jordan_U, urlin2u: BUT, I just ran the usb-creator again on the 9.10 and there it didnt ask any passwords. And it is normal installation on hard disk and the user doesnt have any root privileges except for sudo.
<babaei> awesomeness: i don't know if you can download files from an iphone to your computer - isn't that a hardware limitation (and you run into the same problem with iTunes) ?
<urlin2u> delac, okay so.
<PerfieM> but..enter is my friend
<bazhang> PerfieM, stop that
<PerfieM> I'm sorry?
<awesomeness> babaei, maybe i need an app for recognition USB port?
<pooltable> gentoo what do you use for web browers?
<babaei> awesomeness: the USB port is ok if you can browse the pictures.
<Gentoo64> pooltable, chromium. but you must use ff for a reason...?
<awesomeness> thenn have no idea whats the issue :(
<pooltable> gentoo64 i like the extensions
<daavis> damn, i love ubuntu :D the way of getting software is so coll
<urlin2u> delac, sudo is root authorization basically.
<daavis> cool*
<urlin2u> delac, or super user status.
<Daemonik> Why is it that when gnome-terminal has a lot of text scrolling by while compiz runs, that Xorg jumps to insane CPU usage?
<babaei> awesomeness: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alternative-to-itunes-to-connect-iphone-to-ubuntu-11-04-a-887116/
<Gentoo64> Daemonik, no idea. kernel gpu driver?
<babaei> awesomeness: make sure you have the package "libimobiledevice" and "libmobiledevice-utils" installed
<DebiansArmy> Daemonik: There is a problem!!
<babaei> that might convince it to work?
#ubuntu 2011-08-18
<awesomeness> babaei, u r so kind:) let me read it but i believe i don't have any of them (of course it they dont come with this operation system automatically)
<delac> urlin2u: bascialy, but what I ment is that the root privileges are not "on" on default.
<Daemonik> Gentoo64, Using 2.6.35-30-generic, nvidia-current
<urlin2u> delac, how long have you been using open source?
<delac> urlin2u: why is no one else worried about program suddenly starting to ask root password without any apparent reason? :(
<delac> urlin2u: a while (few years)
<Gentoo64> delac, what asks for root password?
<delac> Gentoo64: usb-creator
<urlin2u> delac, you are on another planet is why basically ;-)
<Gentoo64> because it needs root priveledges?
<Gentoo64> and it does gksu automatically?
<delac> Gentoo64: it did not on ubuntu 9.10. I just checked
<Gentoo64> delac, run it from terminal as user
<urlin2u> delac, you needed sudo in 9.10 just like I do in natty.
<delac> Gentoo64: I did check that no "grace" time was on
<Gentoo64> delac, does it work, as user from terminal?
<Gentoo64> delac, you need root priv to format usb etc
<delac> Gentoo64: it doesnt ask any password even from command line
<babaei> awesomeness: those two packages I listed should be something you can get from Synaptic
<Gentoo64> as  anormal user?
<Gentoo64> delac, well it wont ask for a password from terminal...
<delac> Gentoo64: as normal user (who is sudoer)
<Gentoo64> delac, whats the actual problem?
<stunkie> bye
<Gentoo64> delac, yea, because running a  program as a user is different from running gksu program
<Gentoo64> or sudo
<Cortex> I'm having problems with Ubuntu acting slow on my laptop. it worked perfect before
<delac> Gentoo64: i'm just wondering why it (usb-creator) started asking for the password after some update on ubuntu 10.10
<Cortex> anyone know how I can fix it?
<DebiansArmy> cortex version
<Gentoo64> delac, when you click on usb creator icon?
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: 11.04, I think. I use the Classic mode
<Tim55> i have a problem with ubuntu
<zelda> How would I remove Ubuntu and Grub to make the computer default to other OS?
<delac> Gentoo64: no, when I try to either "Erase Disk" or "Make Startup Disk "
<Gentoo64> delac, thats because it needs root priveledges for that
<The_Rufus> does anyone here have any experience in installing a Highpoint Rocket RAID driver on ubuntu server 11?
<Cortex> Even my internet is acting slow, and it's a pretty fast one
<Gentoo64> delac, why does it bother you?
<delac> Gentoo64: because the thing started to ask me root privileges suddenly, without any good reason
<Gentoo64> delac, its nothing to worry about..
<delac> Gentoo64: it just got me worried
<zelda> How would I remove Ubuntu and Grub to make the computer default to other OS?
<Gentoo64> zelda, what other os?
<Gentoo64> windows?
<delac> Gentoo64: well, apparently it is something that everyone is suffering from, so it might be legitimate
<zelda> Yes
<Gentoo64> delac, asking for root priv to format a usb stick is no security issue
<Cortex> Should I just flatout install Ubuntu again?
<Gentoo64> zelda, delete the uubntu partition, and reinstall win bootloader
<zelda> Im getting rid of Ubuntu cause I cant get my HDMI to work.
<zelda> Gentoo Thanks
<Gentoo64> ok
<DebiansArmy> delac: Wow, lol its a usb stick??
<zelda> Is there a date in Oct with 11.10 is coming?
<Gentoo64> 11th?
<Gentoo64> idk
<bazhang> zelda, no
<bazhang> zelda, 11.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 by the way
<zelda> can someone help fix my HDMI issue? The computer doesnt see it
<rww> zelda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Cortex> ah, anyone know how I can fix Ubuntu from acting slow on my laptop?
<Gentoo64> Cortex, thats too vague
<zelda> RWW sweet! thanks
<bazhang> Cortex, need more details
<Gentoo64> Cortex, does dmesg say anything
<Cortex> dmesg? I don't know what that is, sorry
<Gentoo64> Cortex, run it from a terminal
<delac> Gentoo64: well, I dont really know what it is using the root password for. I mean, Writing the bootable disk doesnt require it. First thing that came to my mind is that it is trying to write to some other disk that does require root privileges. Like /
<Cortex> Ubuntu is acting slow with everything. Programs, music, internet, everything is slow. It was p perfect before
<Gentoo64> before what?
<Gentoo64> delac, no idea i dont use usb creator :s sorry. surely youd know if it was writing to / or not?
<Cortex> I haven't used the laptop in three months,, so I don't know what's the problem here
<delac> Gentoo64: well, afterwards I would ;)
<tripelb> What is error -71 and how could I find that out for myself: context: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 58  (newline) [449024.716024] usb 4-2.1: device not accepting address 58, error -71 (newline) [449024.718061] hub 4-2:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1  AND does enumerate mean mount?
<Gentoo64> delac, doesnt it tell you in the gui? i doubt itd do anything to root
<th0r> Cortex: do you run a system monitor of some sort...conky, gkrellm?
<Cortex> th0r: nope
<Gentoo64> Cortex, run top what does the cpu etc say
<th0r> cortex: at least, open a terminal, run top, and see if you are loading the cpu or memory
<delac> Gentoo64: well, of course it should not, in any circumstances, but if a bug struck...
<Cortex> ok, let me check
<Gentoo64> delac, your being over paranoid
<ProstheticS> this isnt really an ubuntu specific question, but anyhow , ive lost a partition, what tools are available to do file recovery  (hopefully whole partition recovery, but if not , file will do)
<Gentoo64> "if a bug struck"... any root running app could have a bug
<Cortex> ran top. what should I be looking at/for in here?
<Gentoo64> Cortex, cpu use
<delac> Gentoo64: and that is why I was worried. a program that erases a disk starts to ask me root privileges even when it doesnt need it. it is pretty alarming
<Jordan_U> delac: I already told you what it requires root permissions for. Writing to the mbr.
<th0r> ckr]]\\
<Gentoo64> delac, gparted requires root
<Cortex> Gentoo64: it says 97.7% us, the rest for sy
<DebiansArmy> delac: Do you understand linux structure. Would get a kernel error more then likely... If it security issue use firewall, virus scanner
<Gentoo64> DebiansArmy, virus scanner?
<DebiansArmy> delac: ssh tunelling
<Gentoo64> do you understand linux structure?
<delac> Jordan_U: so it didnt write the mbr earlier? and why is the mbr written now?
<Gentoo64> delac, post a screenshot or something please
<DebiansArmy> Gentoo64: just trying to put person at ease... If there worried
<Gasseus> how do I get empathy use a socks proxy?
<delac> Gentoo64: of what?
<Cortex> Gentoo64: what does that usage of cpu mean? is it normal?
<Gentoo64> 97% is bad, if nothing is running...
<Cortex> all i'm running is Chrome
<Gentoo64> Cortex, what program is using that? itl say next to it
<DebiansArmy> Gentoo64: Maybe we can put up a barbwire fence around the terminal...
<Jordan_U> delac: The easiest and most reliable way to determine that the correct bits are in the mbr is to write them to the mbr. It could read them from the mbr and not write if nothing needed to be changed, but reading from the mbr *also requires root privileges*.
<Gasseus> there's your problem
<jack____> Is there a way to tell which source apt-get is pulling a package from?
<jack____> or which source it was installed from?
<Cortex> Gentoo64: under command it says "indicator-apple"
<zykotick9> jack____, "apt-cache policy FOO"
<th0r> Cortex: hit Shift-P, it will sort by processor usage
<Gentoo64> Cortex, chrome shouldnt use cpu. im on chrome and xchat and cpu is less than 1%
<DebiansArmy> cortex top -m
<Gentoo64> Cortex, sounds dodgy
<ProstheticS> this isnt really an ubuntu specific question, but anyhow , ive lost a ext4 partition, what tools are available to do file recovery  (hopefully whole partition recovery, but if not , file will do)
<Gentoo64> lol
<Jordan_U> delac: There is no way around a program like unetbootin requiring root privileges.
<Gentoo64> ProstheticS, how idd you "lose" it?
<K-Rich> HEY ALL
<Cortex> Gentoo64: dodgy?
<jack____> is there a way to spit out which PPAs are configured from the cmdline?
<ProstheticS> gentoo it had not long started a 'move ' in gparted when someone knocked the keyboard off the bed and hit the cancel key
<Gentoo64> Cortex, sudo killall indicator-apple, see if it speeds up
<ProstheticS> i think that the partition has been relabelled, infacti  can see it has
<zykotick9> ProstheticS, check out testdisk
<ProstheticS> but i doubt its been corrupted much
<ProstheticS> its 2tb of data
<ProstheticS> will test disk do the above zyko?
<spo0kz> is there a linux equivalent to Traktor....
<Sonne> greetings!
<Sonne> is it possible to install sun java6 plugin on natty amd64?
<qin> spo0kz: mixxxx
<qin> *mixxx
<Gentoo64> Sonne, yes
<orkim2> spo0kz: mixx
<DebiansArmy> cortex how large is your swap partition??? How long has this computer been on???
<spo0kz> nice nice !
<Sonne> Gentoo64, any tips on that?
<Gentoo64> i dont know the name of it
<Gentoo64> lol
<Sonne> i can't see any sun-java6 packages in the repositories
<zykotick9> !java | Sonne
<ubottu> Sonne: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sonne> seen that
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: not sure, should i post a pic of what the terminal is showing?
<Sonne> nothing on partner repository either
<qin> spo0kz: There is one more (neat one) on source forge, java based, but never tried it.
<Gentoo64> Cortex, yes
<delac> Jordan_U: that is odd, as on ubuntu 9.10 the usb-creator doesnt seem to require root privileges
<Cortex> Gentoo64: doesn't seem to work. "sudo kill-all: command not found" just pops up
<Gentoo64> Cortex, its killall
<Gentoo64> one word
<DebiansArmy> Gentoo64: pastebin... not a pick of terminal
<Gentoo64> i like pic
<Gentoo64> s
<spo0kz> qin: the software list never ceases to amaze, really
<The_Rufus> can anybody help me with installing a rocketraid controller on U11server?
<The_Rufus> please/
<The_Rufus> ?
<Jordan_U> delac: Are you sure that wasn't just you misinterpreting not being asked for a password (due to gksudo remembering your authentication) again?
<DebiansArmy> Gentoo64: Lol ;0
<delac> Jordan_U: I'm sure it is not that
<Gentoo64> delac, let it rest lol
<Jordan_U> delac: And how are you sure it is not that?
<Gentoo64> your acting like the worlds ogna end
<Cortex> Gentoo64: "indicator-apple not found"
<Cortex> ok, let me post a screen and show you
<Gentoo64> Cortex, post a screenshot of top please
<zykotick9> Cortex, indicator-appleT
<Gentoo64> oh
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> i thought it was some dodgy apple prog
<Cortex> with a t?
<Gentoo64> either way, shouldnt be using 97% cpu
<delac> Jordan_U: I tried to open synaptic before I opened the usb-creator. The synaptic did ask for password. (I didnt give it).
<jack____> is there a way to get `aptitude search` or `apt-cache search` to dispaly current versions
<Gentoo64> jack____, maybe there not in ubuntu repos?
<jack____> Gentoo64, what?
<Pici> jack____: What do you mean by 'current versions' ?
<Gentoo64> oh you mean versions of installed apps?
<qin> jack____: dpkg -L <package>
<Cortex> ok, it worked and is asking me to reload the program/whatever it is. should I?
<zykotick9> jack____, apt-cache policy FOO
<jack____> Pici, current version _in the repo_
<Gentoo64> Cortex, does your comp seem faster?
<Pici> jack____: apt-cache show has a version line.
<jack____> picasso, ++
<jack____> pici`++
<Gentoo64> Cortex, when did you last reboot btw?
<Jordan_U> delac: Did you actually successfully use usb-creator without entering a password? Do you realize that policykit is separate from gksudo and has more fine grained control over remembering authentication for specific actions?
<Cortex> Gentoo64: reboot? as in restart?
<Gentoo64> yes
<intrader> Anyone, printing on ubuntu? I used to in 9.04 - once I went to 10.10, I had not printed; I don't know how to set it up
<picasso> thanks jack____!
<jack____> yeah picasso. free karma
<Cortex> Gentoo64: not really
<FerretWithASpork> Is it possible to get rid of the deadzone caused by using TwinView with different resolutions? Or at least stop the mouse from going there?
<picasso> karma for picasso:
<Gentoo64> Cortex, when di you last reboot?
<Gentoo64> "not really" ?
<Gentoo64> lol
<delac> Jordan_U: I logged in to the desktop (gave password there). Tried the synaptic (it asked for password). Then ran the usb-creator and made the bootable disk. Never giving the password.
<zykotick9> FerretWithASpork, i never found a way, hopefully you'll have more luck
<bazhang> !lol > Gentoo64
<ubottu> Gentoo64, please see my private message
<qin> picasso: -- (karma police)
<Cortex> Gentoo64: earlier today
<Gentoo64> Cortex, did it go slow earlier?
<zykotick9> qin, ok Radiohead
<Cortex> Gentoo64: yes
<Cortex> ok,  here's the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ZBNkp.jpg
<jack____> is there a way to display all packages in a certain repo?
<Chiche> guenas a todos
<Gentoo64> Cortex, no idea why indicator applet is using that cpu. did killing it make it faster?
<Jordan_U> delac: It's possible that you selected to permanently remember usb-creator's authentication (if usb-creator uses policykit rather than gksudo).
<qin> jack____: Most easy in synaltic, left bottom offering filters
<qin> *synaptic
<jack____> qin, any cmdline equivalent?
<delac> Jordan_U: hmm, is that resetable?
<Jordan_U> delac: If that's the case then I think creating a new test user and trying to use usb-creator from that user would test that theory.
<The_Rufus> how can I change the resolution of bash? I'm running server so it's terminal only (NO XWINDOWS) but no matter how I set my monitor, I can't see the first 10 characters
<Jordan_U> delac: I'm sure it is but I don't know how off hand. I'm looking now though.
<Cortex> Gentoo64: i though I killed it but it seems to still be on when I see TOP again
<Gentoo64> Cortex, did you choose "yes" to reload it?
<Cortex> Gentoo64: No, I didn't. Should I?
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> try killall again
<qin> jack____: not sure, will lurk into dpkg and apt man
<Gentoo64> Cortex, keep top runing
<Gentoo64> see if it pops up again
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, i imagine indicator-applet will auto respawn
<moonunitzappa> hello everyone, im setting up a media pc in my living room, got natty on it. wondering if anyone can suggest some programs and free clouds that can help me
<Gentoo64> prob a bug in it?
<Gentoo64> why would it use all that cpu
<Cortex> Gentoo64: ok, let me try
<Gentoo64> could be a bug anywhere...
<devral> how can i rename the useracct ubuntu server created when I installed it?
<urlin2u> moonunitzappa, seen dweezil lately?
<moonunitzappa> ha
<Cortex> Gentoo64: when I try to kill it again, it says it's not found
<urlin2u> or ahmed
<Cortex> but it's still popping up in top
<devral> i tried `usermod -l` but i'm currently logged in...
<delac> Jordan_U: well, it seems that even non sudoer can make bootable usb sticks on 9.10
<Gentoo64> Cortex, is this on 11.04? if so is it classic mode?
<wildbat> devral: create a new one first.
<Cortex> Gentoo64: yeah, classic mode
<Cortex> Gentoo64: might that be the problem?
<Gentoo64> i dont think so
<moonunitzappa> can anyone point me to a chan where i can get help getting my natty box set up for a media center, and get some cool themes and whatnot
<Gentoo64> thats normally the good safe one
<Gentoo64> Cortex, i have no idea :s
<The_Rufus> gah, i must be invisible. or nobody is willing to help. I'll install something other than ubuntu then
<sevith> SSH runs default listening on ipv6?
<sevith> The_Rufus what do you need?
<sevith> whoops too late.
<moonunitzappa> haha
<qin> jack____: I guess aptitude
<sevith> wheres sshd configs at?
<sevith> i know im lame..i forget things easily lol
<Pici> sevith: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Gentoo64> sevith, etc ssh
<sevith> ha
<sevith> found em as you said that :P
<sevith> TY though.
<DebiansArmy> Gentoo64: Found a post to cortez explaining indicator-apple rises with the Pidgin Facebook plugin....
<Jordan_U> delac: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/"?
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: you can try ubuntu studio. it has BUNCHES of multimedia stuff
<sevith> OK slight problem just wondering if anyone else experiences the same thing. Sometimes when i boot it says the indicator applet on my taskbar crashed or something and gives me the option to delete it
<sevith> why does this happen? Never happened before until i upgrade to 11. i dont use unity i use the classic
<Cortex> Gentoo64: what exactly is indicator-applet, btw? what does it do/should do?
<moonunitzappa> i already have natty on it. is there a way to grab it without fresh install?  also are there any UI or themes i can get other than the stock ones?
<Gentoo64> Cortex, i dont know. i think its the little icon bit
<sevith> It just shows attention for things needed on your desktop and most importantly i use it for my wifi connections
<sevith> its like my wifi crashes or something..
<eugeneeeeee> cam show going on in #he_reigns sick stuff
<th0r> cortez: it is a relatively new addition to gnome. It combines the balloon messages for pidgin, evolution, and other messaging software into one item on the panel
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: let me look at something real quick. brb
<zykotick9> Cortex, it's the ubuntu specific notification area in the top right of panel
<sevith> Yea and it constantly crashes in 11.
<Cortex> zykotick9: ah. yeah, that's not showing up on mine
<Cortex> that' AFTER killing it
<zykotick9> Cortex, probably because it's crashed/in the process of crashing
<Cortex> ah.
<pooltable> gentoo64 can you recommand a multi torrent search for google chrome?
<sevith> lol
<Gentoo64> pooltable, a website?
<delac> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668738/
<Cortex> I do remember something about the wireless networks thing not working anymore
<Cortex> but I don't use that. I'm connected through ethernet
<moonunitzappa> how do you replay to somebody quickly. rather than typeing their name?
<pooltable> gentoo64 yes is there a extebsion?
<Pici> !tab | moonunitzappa
<ubottu> moonunitzappa: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> !tab > moonunitzappa
<Cortex> moonunitzappa: type the start of the name and then tab
<ubottu> moonunitzappa, please see my private message
<sevith> Cortex, Was it something specific to 11.04
<Gentoo64> pooltable, theres loads of torrent sits
<Jordan_U> delac: Can you pastebin the contents of /usr/share/polkit-1/com.ubuntu.usbcreator.policy ?
<Cortex> sevith: what do you mean? the wireless thing?
<sevith> Cortex, Yes
<Cortex> sevith: if you mean if I'm using 11.04, yes. using classic mode
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: search synaptic for ubuntustudio-desktop
<sevith> Cortex, Cuz i use it alot of my laptop but i have to reboot at least 5 times before it works right without crashing...its pretty annoying...makes me wanna install windows :O!
<Cortex> ok, i'm going to reboot and see if this happens again
<moonunitzappa> awesome ty ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: np
<delac> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668743/
<sevith> ok SSHD configs say nothing about ipv6 but i want it to stop listening on ipv6
<sevith> unless i missed it?
<Jordan_U> delac:       <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<delac> Jordan_U: yes, what does that mean?
<zykotick9> moonunitzappa, for an HTPC perhaps check out MythTV, but it's not the easiest to setup I'm afraid
<pooltable> gentoo64 i got it thanks
<Jordan_U> delac: That means that authorisation for that action will be given without requiring a password to any user who is "active" (at a physical keyboard / mouse).
<sevith> NEVER mind.
<pooltable> gentoo64 i use chrome to firefox is fix
<don-i> i recently got 2 routers and set them as wds. I have a windows machine and ubuntu machine. The windows has internet the ubuntu machine does not
<DebiansArmy> Ubuntu's Indicator-Applet project – which aims to make panel application entries behave consistently  – is pretty neat.
<joallard> I had problems with my nvidia drivers and went to version 173 using "Additional drivers" window. Now I think X won't start back up again. How do I revert?
<moonunitzappa> zykotick9: nice, good idea
<don-i> any idea where i should look ?
<Cortex> ok, rebooted. applet is still running at 1 hour or so now
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: search synaptic for ubuntustudio. you will find packages for audio, video, graphics.
<vantom> does anyone here speak korean?
<Pici> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<zykotick9> joallard, where you using current before?  perhaps "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" from a CLI?
<delac> Jordan_U: ok, I cant remember if that is something I have set, or if it has been default. althoug I highly doubt I would have changed anything that has such security ramifications
<vantom> thankyou
<Jordan_U> delac: If you change it to "auth_admin" or "auth_admin_keep" instead of "yes" then you will be prompted for a password.
<DebiansArmy> cortex I've read other posts on Indicator applet being high and overheats CPU.... extremely bad....
<sevith> Cortex, Really? Mine always crashes and i cant even use a hardwired connection.....Wireless is brought down with it...Maybe its a driver issues but iv never had this problem until i upgrade to 11 from 10. Now it happens all the time
<joallard> zykotick9: I'll try that. I had forgotten I kind of "removed" the 'current' drivers.
<Jordan_U> delac: Here is a the same file from a default 11.04 install (there have also been many translations added since 9.10) : http://paste.debian.net/126563/
<Guest63648> Boa noite
<Cortex> The weirdest part is that now it says that I've been using it for close to three hours when a minute ago it says an hour and a half
<sevith> Bah iptables ? Who uses them?
<sevith> I love them.
<kingofswords> hi ive just added ppa https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa but only 3 programs are showing and there should be 4
<dasboot> Hi all.  Is there any way to find out what is making the mousecursor interminably pinwheel? gnome,10.04
<delac> Jordan_U: I wonder why they changed it? is there some security related issues with just using "yes"?
<moonunitzappa> how can i select all of the pakags in syn. im quite new to ubuntu
<kingofswords> is there s'thing im missing?
<Cortex> should I just reinstall ubuntu and hope this fixes the problem?
<Guest63648> Quit marcelo
<Cortex> is there any way to directly reinstall ubuntu ?
<sevith> Cortex, ? Whats the issue?
<Cortex> sevith: indicator-applet keeps using up a lot of cpu. 90% +
<Jordan_U> delac: They removed the checkbox allowing you to permanently allow authorization for a given action in policykit in general. I don't know for sure what the default settin for usb-creator in 9.10 was.
<qin> Cortex: Is it unity?
<joallard> It's still not starting up. I see that "Stopping automatic crash report generation" returned [fail]. How can I find out the cause?
<sevith> Cortex, I see...Im having issues with the same indicator applet. It keeps crashing on mine
<Cortex> qin: I'm using 11.04 in classic mode
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: just click the little box to the left of the packages and mark for installation. it will then show you the required packages that will be automatically downloaded and instaled
<moonunitzappa> ObrienDave: should i install all of those under ubuntustudio
<sevith> my CPU % is ok though
<sevith> heats fine
<DebiansArmy> Cortex found what it is???? Indicator-Applet refers to the system tray or To ubuntu notifactions... Have you switched or edited the indicator-applet????
<qin> Cortex: Alt-F2, gnome-panel --replace, as far asi know it will restart indicarotrs too
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: not all at once. i suggest doing one at a time then reboot after each one.
<moonunitzappa> theres like 20 haha
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: i don't think so i haven't done anything
<traskers> Running Openbox, just ugpraded to 3.5.0 and my autostart no longer loads at login, can anyone help me fix this?
<sevith> ctrl+alt+backspace :P
<sevith> lol
<sevith> alt+f1
<sevith> fk the GUI
<FloodBot1> sevith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: yea i know. you only need to do -desktop -audio -video, etc.
<bazhang> ObrienDave, there is zero reason to reboot after installing a package from there
<qin> sevith: Medicine?
<Jordan_U> delac: Indeed, looking at a 9.10 package the default was in fact "yes".
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: well, when I rebooted it said my network was using a .local domain and would shut down the app (not sure which one though)
<sevith> qin, Lol.
<moonunitzappa> ok ty ObrienDave going to go try ti
<DebiansArmy> Cortex try what qin is asking that might work
<Cortex> qin: did it and it said it had a problem with indicator-applet and if i wanted to delete it
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: just did.
<ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: wlcm
<ObrienDave> bazhang: yea, but safer.
<bazhang> moonunitzappa, install as many as you wish, the ubuntustudio-desktop package will bring most in; there is no reason to reboot after installing a single package
<bazhang> ObrienDave, in no way at all.
<sevith> Does anyone use compiz?
<ObrienDave> bazhang: ok, whatever
<bazhang> sevith, whats the actual question
<joallard> I can't get my system to boot after changing a driver. Installing it back doesn't work. I think it might be the X server, but can't tell. How do I find out the cause?
<bazhang> ObrienDave, please be more careful before offering such advice
<sevith> bazhang, 11.04 broke compiz and my wireless along with my wired connections.
<qin> Cortex: Right click on panel and: Add to panel, this will show you what indicator you have installed, so you can "reattach" faulty one, or !resetpanel
<bazhang> sevith, broke? as in cannot use unity?
<delac> Jordan_U: so, the question is, why the change? but, at least now I know that thecurrent situation is by design and not some usb-creator malfunction. thank you!
<ObrienDave> bazhang: being safe is bad advice???
<sevith> bazhang, Its the indicator applet. it fails. When it crashes it brings down my network interfaces too for some reason.
<sevith> bazhang, I dont use unity. I dont like it at all.
<bazhang> ObrienDave, rebooting after installing a single package is bad advice, and no way safer.
<ObrienDave> bazhang: how do you figure?
<bazhang> ObrienDave, completely unnecessary. lets move on please.
<Cortex> qin: ok, it's showing me four different kinds of the indicator-applet
<ObrienDave> bazhang: ok, whatever
<zykotick9> ObrienDave, please be aware the bazhang is correct in this matter and you are incorrect
<qin>  02:01:36 up 58 days, 23:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<qin> ups
<zykotick9> qin, you haven't had any kernel updates in 58 days?  that's almost hard to believe.
<qin> zykotick9: No.
<zykotick9> qin, wow
<qin> zykotick9: Experimenting with ksplice
<Cortex> is there any way i can directly reinstall ubuntu and see if this fixes the indicator-applet problem?
<zykotick9> qin, not for long.... :(
<qin> !resetpanel | Cortex this will remove any modification from panel
<ubottu> Cortex this will remove any modification from panel: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ObrienDave> zykotick9: sorry, I'm not arguing about wether it is correct or not correct to reboot after installing. imho it is safer.
<qin> zykotick9: Why?
<zykotick9> qin, ksplic will be Oracle only soon
<DebiansArmy> qin 2 years ago I see there was a lot of complaints about going to a applet indicator ... Users expressing uses to many resources and had the potential for cpu overload...
<zykotick9> ObrienDave, you are free to have any incorrect opinion you wish, just don't share them ;)
<qin> DebiansArmy: Unaware of it, using tint2
<Cortex> ubottu: did that, the top panel isn't popping up now
<ubottu> Cortex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasongriffee> How would I remove the ubuntu logo and computer name from the login screen
<Cortex> qin: resetpanel?
<Cortex> i did what ubottu told me to
<DebiansArmy> qin users expressed to many notifactions and  were not needed when Unplugging usb drive...
<joallard> How do I diagnose a boot problem?
<breath> Heloooooooooooo Guys !! Okéé I'm aa Programmer And I need a Tool That modify text files ! Like when i want to make changes ( Exemple I want to change all the return=0 with return=1  so i need a tool to change them all ) HELP HELP HELP
<muelli> breath: sed is your friend
<breath> muelli : but u remain my best friends thanks i love u bye ;)
<muelli> breath: maybe smth like sed -i 's/return=0/return=1/g' *.foo
<joallard> breath: Text editors depend on your preferences. Do you prefer something more simple and graphical or something more complex?
<qin> zykotick9: I guess You right. /exec sudo reboot
<muelli> oh, didn't know it is so easy to become best friends :-)
<Cortex> damn it, what do i do now?
<cgroza> breath: you can achieve that with Emacs(recommended) or vim.
<bazhang> Cortex, what is the exact issue with the indicator applet
<breath> MmM I'm not Good at english LooL didn't understand what u said joallard :-( :( but i heard a lot bout sed and muelli advissed me with it :)
<babaei> breath: the built-in text editor with Ubuntu (gedit) includes a "find and replace" feature, as does pretty much any editor.
<jasongriffee> How would I remove the ubuntu logo and computer name from the login screen?
<breath> i don't like vim ( i donnow how to quit it :t :t :t ) xD
<babaei> breath: type in ":q!"
<Cortex> bazhang: using too much cpu.
<DebiansArmy> bazhang: holding at 70% usage when running top http://i.imgur.com/ZBNkp.jpg
<babaei> you might have to mash <esc> a few times first
<kingofswords> what does ./ mean?
<babaei> kingofswords: "in the current directory"
<zykotick9> breath, :q! will quite without saving!  use ":wq" to save and quit
<kingofswords> ahh thx
<breath> Thanks babaei in tutorials i can see just :q i try it no work !! the last ! escaped ;( ;(
<joallard> breath: Sorry for that. Like babaei said, gedit is nice for simple stuff. If you want something a little more programming-oriented, I personally like geany.
<bazhang> Cortex, what other processes do you have running, ie major ones
<joallard> breath: By any chance, what's your primary language?
<Cortex> not much else, just Chrome
<kingofswords> im trying to run a script but when i run .chmod +x winepulse_installer.sh
<kingofswords> ./winepulse_installer.sh second line does run
<bazhang> Cortex, and this persists, when you create a guest account?
<Arti_12> Issues with an GPX Mp4 device, I loaded it with several mp3 files and it is not playing when I tell it to play it is showing "NAND No Files"
<DebiansArmy> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/ZBNkp.jpg thats a screenshot of cortex terminal
<bazhang> DebiansArmy, yes, no need to repaste, thanks
<breath> Arabic ;) LooL In my language there's no 2 words for the same meanin
<Cortex> bazhang: guest account? haven't made any
<breath> Thanks guys helped me a lot :)
<babaei> breath: good luck!
<rosstaylor> i can't get my sound to work
<bazhang> Cortex, that would be  a first step, hardly ever need to completely reinstall for something like this
<bazhang> !audio > rosstaylor
<ubottu> rosstaylor, please see my private message
<joallard> Can't boot. Where do I begin?
<jasongriffee> How would I remove the ubuntu logo and computer name from the login screen?
<Cortex> bazhang: so I should create a guest account then?
<bazhang> Cortex, have you not already done so, and tested it?
<traskers> Running Openbox, just ugpraded to 3.5.0 and my autostart no longer loads at login, can anyone help me fix this?
<jose> which is the best path to install me own compiled programs (samba,apache..)
<escott> jasongriffee, you would have to download and install an alternate gdm theme
<jose> ?
<DebiansArmy> Cortex if you allow this cpu to run hot like this for long it will burn on cpu...  Might want to go with earlier version of ubuntu or reinstall ubuntu...  Not for one min. would I allow my computer to keep hanging around 100% cpu usage the fan has to be going all the time...
<escott> jose, /opt
<Tavox> buenas noches
<Tavox> me pueden ayudar con algo
<jose> escott, opt its for compiled software?
<DebiansArmy> Cortex is the fan consistently running ???
<Cortex> bazhang: no, i haven't. let me try
<UflexSignal> Hello world. This reminds me of the old BBS world.
<escott> jose, /opt is traditionally for anything outside of the package management software
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: yeah, i hear it running all the time. the laptop isn't hot though
<cgroza> jose: /opt
<joallard> *sigh*
<Cortex> bazhang: so i should log out, make a guest account and log in from there?
<jasongriffee> escott: is there a guide for this?
<jose> ok thanks :), i dont want problems later with apache, mono paths..only ask for that, thanks cgroza escott
<DebiansArmy> Cortex not good feel underneath were the cpu and gpu are that will tell me how hot this is ...  This could cause fan burn out and kill cpu rare... still it is no good... When you rebot is dues the fan startup right away???
<Monotoko[iOS]> Jose, you shouldn't have any problems if the other programs know where apache is
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: yes it does
<jose> cool i go to do that, thanks 4 all
<bazhang> Cortex, system---administration---users and groups---add  log out, log in with new user
<escott> jasongriffee, don't know of one off hand. also 11.10 is planning to switch to lightdm so if you plan to upgrade you might want to wait before changing the theme
<DebiansArmy> Cortex not good I don't know how old the machine is ,but if this is new I would reinstall or face burning up cpu....
<rosstaylor> bazhang : thank you!
<bazhang> DebiansArmy, a reinstall is the last step, not the first one
<Cortex> bazhang: ok, will do
<Cortex> DebiansArmy: it's an old laptop, still....
<Cortex> let me try the guest account thing, see how it works
<jasongriffee> escott: so the process will be simpler if I wait?
<Guest31802> What is the channel for  Ubuntu India Folks ...?
<IdleOne> !india
<IdleOne> hmm
<bazhang> !in | Guest31802
<ubottu> Guest31802: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DebiansArmy> bazhang: I agree a 100% ,but Im not going to buy a new laptop for them are u????
<Guest31802> !in
<Guest31802> Ok , i got in
<IdleOne> Guest31802, #ubuntu-in
<Guest31802> Thanks ...
<bazhang> DebiansArmy, please dont recommend that as a first step
<allen_> !Indiana
<tbruff13> hey help can someone tell me a program where i can convert decimals to fraction in linux
<Guest31802> !in | Guest31802
<ubottu> Guest31802, please see my private message
<bazhang> !loco > allen_
<ubottu> allen_, please see my private message
<DebiansArmy> bazhang: The forum has been working on this problem for about 30 mins 5 different techs.... This has not been the first step by a longshot....
<allen_> 10-4
<linuxuz3r_> whats 10.4?
<linuxuz3r_> 10-4?
<devral> is it possible to use freenx-server on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<bazhang> linuxuz3r_, message received
<allen_> old radio 10 codes
<th0r> DebiansArmy: there is little chance it will overheat the cpu. The chips are designed to run about 90C full time.
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I got a quick ? here Need to know if this is STILLL the proper way of setting up wifi in Ubuntu. I  believe i am running 10.10 not sure  at workie.http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Debian_.2F_Ubuntu
<allen_> 10-4 = message recieved  lol
<eryn_1983_fl_2> if not whats the right one? I need to use  this on the cli. From what I under stand this  file ^^  is overwrritten  by networkmanageR??
<devral> tmux
<speedrunnerG55> hi
<eryn_1983_fl_2> do I need configure network amanger somewhere?
<eryn_1983_fl_2> networkmanager..
<paijem-cantik> eryn: i think that was plug n play
<jukebox-zero> What's the proper syntax for checkinstall provides when the package provides more than one thing?
<DebiansArmy> th0r: Not even close were did you get this number... I'm a bench tech..... There is no laptop cpu meant to run this high for this long....  at over 80c it is to notify you that your running hot .... Yes I have seen mine run at 90c on a video game, but on a applet no...
<dzup> hello i went from maverick to natty, but i found out the gnome is getting slow ...can i not have this new gnome unity or whatever is call ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall jukebox-zero read this?
<eryn_1983_fl_2> no...
<eryn_1983_fl_2> its not plug and play I got to cinfugre the wifi
<eryn_1983_fl_2> if that were the care it would connect  automaticcally
<th0r> DebiansArmy: they run 90C on cpu load, it doesn't matter if it is a video game or an applet. Bench specs are conservative, and even at that, 100% cpu shouldn't push the temps that high if there is any circulation at all. Certainly no reason to panic someone trying to troubleshoot
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I got not place for the funkdy  icon
<Cortex> bazhang: ah, indicator-applet isn't on anymore
<jukebox-zero> bazhang: thanks, will look at it real quick. Google's been surprisingly unfruitful for me on this.
<Cortex> cpu usage is fine now for some reason
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I got to confiure it cli I got no bar to put a  stupid icon on.
<eryn_1983_fl_2> not using  gnome or kde or  fluxbox anymore
<bazhang> Cortex, so a video driver issue, or perhaps a theme would be my guess
 * speedrunnerG55 high fives CorpX 
<eryn_1983_fl_2> so all I need to know is if this is the right config file
<speedrunnerG55> oops
 * speedrunnerG55 high fives Cortex 
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, not here please
<speedrunnerG55> ok bazhang
<DebiansArmy> th0r: we also did the conversation wrong 90c = 194F ... wrong conversation 32c = 0f  wrong
<Cortex> bazhang: probably. it's fine, now, for the time being
<th0r> DebiansArmy: I never did any conversion. and this is getting offtopic
<tbruff13> hey help can someone tell me a program where i can convert decimals to fraction in linux
<bazhang> DebiansArmy, lets take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jukebox-zero> bazhang: Yeah, no dice. What I'm doing is compiling mplayer and need to specify that it provides both mplayer and mencoder so my command it like so: sudo checkinstall --pkgname=mplayer and --provides= and that's where I'm stuck. I used the prompt checkinstall gives me without the provides command and entered "mplayer mencoder" but it gave me syntax error. Not sure if I need to quote it, or commas. man checkinstall, info ch
<jukebox-zero> eckinstall and google are not help so far. You CAN specify more than one provides right?
<Cortex> just came back to thank everyone who helped me. bazhang DebiansArmy  and everyone else who put up with my crap
<Cortex> thanks a lot guys. gotta go and leave work now
<DebiansArmy> Cortex hopefully u have a good night :)
<devral> is it possible to use freenx-server on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<MestreLion> i dont get the point in ./configure --prefix=/opt when installing from source. If in Linux an app's files are scattered all over the fs (/usr/bin, /usr/lib, /etc. /var, etc), what is the point in chaging the prefix. What will this change do? What will go to /opt and what will go elsewhere?
<bazhang> jukebox-zero, sorry to say I will be of little avail on that subject, please repeat to the channel every so often; I usually get a PPA or the mplayer from medibuntu.org iirc
<joallard> I can't boot at init. How do I find the cause?
<jukebox-zero> bazhang: no worries, thanks anyway.
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: /opt/ (and /usr/local) will include directories like those in your main root, so you will have /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/etc/ .
<baha> ubuntu 11.4 with gnome3, is it a good thing to try?
<eryn_1983_fl_2> so nobody know my answer?
<bazhang> baha NO
<jukebox-zero> Does anyone know if you can specify more than one provides in a pkg built with checkinstall, and if so, what's the syntax?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | baha
<ubottu> baha: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<babaei> ^ not fully true. I downgraded it using ppa-purge and it seemed to fully remove it without problems.
<qin> q
<baha> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> baha stay well away from it
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: if i choose /opt, ill end up with /opt/bin , /opt/lib, /opt/etc ?
<baha> bazhang, maybe debian?
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: Yes.
<babaei> baha: I tried it a month or so ago. It wasn't fully ready to go, but worked OK. imho, I like Unity better (better use of the screen), but I like both better than the old Gnome.
<bazhang> baha no idea, ask in #debian
<jasongriffee> i was changing login wallpaper, used something that looked like reg wallpaper changer. now can't stop it from loading on boot?
<urlin2u> joallard, here is a boot from cli link. http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html
<baha> babaei, bazhang , thanks
<babaei> baha: if you want to give it a go, try it from the PPA, but there is a chance you could wreck your install and have to wipe and reinstall.
<bazhang> babaei, which is why its completely unsupported here
<babaei> bazhang: right.
<joallard> urlin2u: thank you. however, I can get past grub, something goes wrong after that
<babaei> also, like I said, Unity is better. ;)
<urlin2u> joallard, is it a black screen, blinking cursor?
<joallard> I have a blinking cursor under lines of text
<joallard> Visibly trying-to-boot stuff
<joallard> I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 and the root filesystem is mounted
<urlin2u> joallard, have you tried reloading grub, and is this a standard booted install, not a wubi install from windows?
<DebiansArmy> bazhang: Funny how fast you run off at your 90 degrees celsius comment http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Z-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/CPU-Temperature-90-C-normal-Please-HELP/td-p/3809  Wonder why they express this issue funny and show a computer and laptop needed new thermal paste....  and give pictures ...
<jasongriffee> i was changing login wallpaper, used something that looked like reg wallpaper changer. now can't stop it from loading on boot?
<joallard> urlin2u: Yes, this is a standard-boot install, not wubi. I don't understand what you mean by "reloading grub"
<urlin2u> joallard, you can reload the mbr with grub fairly easy would you like alink?
<joallard> urlin2u: I do not think this is necessary. ubuntu gets loaded fine, it just interrupts when it's there. It's not at the grub stage anymore
<Tophen> To all the guys that helped me. Thanks. I finally did it. :)
<Tophen> Im off now. Cya.
<Neroon> Hi everyone
<MestreLion> thank you very much Jordan_U... i just checked my /usr/local and /opt.. they are indeed almost empty. /usr/local have a large tree of dozens of dirs... but 90% of them are empty. /opt has no tree, only 4 apps
<urlin2u> joallard, okay. ;-)
<qin> q
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I can't tell did anybody respond to me yet?
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: make install will create directories as needed.
<bazhang> patience eryn_1983_fl_2
<fatih1993> how can i log in to  NickServ?
<Neroon> Could someone help me with a small network problem? I can upload any size of file via ftp, but that doesn't work with a browser or mailclient
<devral> is it possible to use freenx-server on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<MestreLion> ive never used make install for any app yet... but it looks like the tree in /usr/local is ready for them :)
<eryn_1983_fl_2> sorry
<bazhang> fatih1993, with your irc client
<fatih1993> bazhang, what should i write here?
<eryn_1983_fl_2> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Command_line I was thinking of doing this  at line Other Desktops and Window Managers
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I did try trayer but It didnt pull anything up.  gnome-panel did butnot nm-applet
<bazhang> !wireless | eryn_1983_fl_2 have you checked this first
<ubottu> eryn_1983_fl_2 have you checked this first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxuz3r_> ok
<bazhang> fatih1993, what client
<MestreLion> Jordan_U:  so i guess its pretty "safe" to install to default /usr/local, since tree is already there... no fear in "messing"  a sys the tree since tree is already there, empty. But... what about desktop integration? will source files from upstream include things like .desktop files, mime types, etc?
<dcabot> Hi folks
<MestreLion> (my question is actually "how would a ./configure && make && make install be different from a .deb packaged downloaded and installed via Synaptic)
<fatih1993> bazhang, for example to access a channel we use /join #channel ,  to log in what should i do? like that?
<dcabot> Has anyone  seen a problem with pptp vpns on 11.04?
<MrGeneral> folks, I installed chrome here, how can I change the default browser ?
<bazhang> fatih1993, which irc client
<fatih1993> NickServ
<fatih1993> FreeNode
<escott> MestreLion, deb has a database of where every file is stored and what it is needed for. make install does not
<bazhang> fatih1993, thats not an irc client
<fatih1993> fatih1993
<eryn_1983_fl_2> It is unsupported
<fatih1993> ?
<Travis-42> because of some incompatibilities, I would like to go back to firefox 5 from 6. is this easy to do?
<dcabot> I've run  into a problem, and I've seen others have it to - but no one has any solutions yet.
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I havee benn looking at it but It  does not work.
<bazhang> fatih1993, xchat? irssi? something else?
<fatih1993> oh
<dcabot> The LCP Config Ack comes back, but pppd never sees it
<fatih1993> bazhang, xchat
<escott> Travis-42, start by uninstalling firefox and then try to install the last firefox 5 deb you have in /var/cache/apt
<bazhang> fatih1993, are you registered?
<fatih1993> bazhang, yes
<eryn_1983_fl_2> I will give it another try in a bit
<xenzios> has anyone tried to install starcraft 2 with playonlinux?
<Travis-42> escott, doesn't appear to be in there, do I have to go find it?
<escott> Travis-42, yes you will have to do some searching
<bazhang> fatih1993, okay----> xchat menu -->network list --->ubuntu servers--> click edit, add nick:pw in the server field
<MestreLion> escott: that why im having trouble learning the "proper" way to install from source. Most tutorials out there are too generic.. they dont even mention tools like checkinstall. I would like to install stuff using the most "ubuntu tools" and infrasctructure as possible
<anonBOY> :)
<jukebox-zero> Does anyone know if you can specify more than one provides in a pkg built with checkinstall, and if so, what's the syntax? I think I'm going to try supplying the argument more than once like: sudo checkinstall --pkgname=mplayer --provides=mencoder --provides=mplayer but I'm worried it will only accept the first argument without throwing any errors.
<escott> MestreLion, the only people who do their own builds are developers or (the very rare) individual who has built a system from scratch
<escott> MestreLion, what you should do is lookup the ubuntu/debian packaging instructions and make a package for your application and then install it that way (ie roll your own deb)
<MestreLion> escott: nooo, i dont want to build the whole system... just a few, hand-selected packages... simple stuff, mostly small apps or upgraded versions
<escott> MestreLion, otherwise install to /opt so you can clean up easily
<MrGeneral> folks, I installed chrome here, how can I change the default browser ?
<somsip> MrGeneral: to what?
<escott> MrGeneral, its in the settings application. you could also search for preferred applications
<MrGeneral> somsip:  I just want to set it as default
<MrGeneral> hmm
<MestreLion> i wonder what is wrong with chromium for so many people wanting to install chrome instead
<MrGeneral> its chromium
<MrGeneral> :P
<somsip> MrGeneral: and there is no option under Preferences to Set As Default?
<MestreLion> escott: ive been reading several wiki's and ubuntu's docs about that... thats where i learned about checkinstall... by the way... is that still good to use? or too outdated?
<MrGeneral> it is somsip but didnt work
<MrGeneral> but its working now, I did it other way
<somsip> MrGeneral: k
<MrGeneral> thanks tho
<fatih1993> bazhang, thanks a lot. done!
<escott> MestreLion, ive never actually rolled my own package, but i believe that is how it is done. you can also lookup who was the debian packager for the versions you just want to update. there may already be a .deb in debian testing for the newer version
<eryn_1983_fl_2> no workie on the cli stuff
<vectory> hi, reinstalling grub from livecd. in grub, `find /boot/grub/stage1' gave hd0,5 iirc it should be something else. is there anyway to confirm which sdaX hd0,x is?
<MestreLion> escott: there are debs for newer version... but only for newer distros (Oneiric)... i use Lucid, and i dont wanto to upgrade the whole system just to get upgrades of a few packages
<escott> MestreLion, you can always ignore dependencies... its risky because things might be broken.
<vectory> i may just have installed grub to a swap partition, if X=Y for hd0,X and sdaY
<Tim55> HELP MEE!
<bazhang> Tim55, with what
<escott> !help | Tim55
<ubottu> Tim55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MestreLion> vectory: are you sure you using ubuntu? stage1, hd0, etc, are legacy grub jargon... and ubuntu uses grub2
<urlin2u> vectory, what guide are you using?
<Tim55> bazi have mounted shares but they expire after a while
<Tim55> very annoying
<Tim55> i have to press the bookmark for the shres to come back
<Tim55> how to change the disconnect timer?
<escott> vectory, you dont install grub to partition numbers. you install it to the mbr. it should be grub-install /dev/sda
<vectory> escott, it was a reinstall, so i pointed it to the partition /boot is on
<vectory> or so i planned
<escott> vectory, and if you did install to a swap partition just install to the correct one and mkswap again on your next reboot
<nbest>  Hello.  Can a linux application read/write to a NTFS disk with windows files, with no issues or risks?
<escott> vectory, you don't point it to /boot. it finds /boot by virtue of /boot being mounted. you point it at the disk (no partition number) it will complain rather loudly if you try to install to a partition
<urlin2u> nbest, pretty much, within reason.
<bazhang> nbest, of course
<nbest>  hmmm, what's the 'within reason' urlin2u ?
<escott> nbest, not with no risk
<nbest>  oh so there is risk :(
<vectory> escott: so there is no chance it coulda found /boot on a swap partition? hope it notices a swap partition
<escott> nbest, there is no documentation of how ntfs works, and ubuntu cannot repair an ntfs partition
<bazhang> nbest, minimal
<escott> nbest, you should have a working windows system if you intent to use ntfs. thats the main thing
<Pippi_Longstock> i got a problem, im afraid of updating from 10.4 to 11 something
<escott> Pippi_Longstock, try the livecd thats what it is for
<vectory> whats the problem
<urlin2u> nbest, windows has files that rad the HD basically if you added a lot of data, from linux you might have some problems, the description you give is not complete, usually a shred partition is preferred.
<Pippi_Longstock> i think if i update all my settings get messed up
<prezident> whats up everybody when i first got my system i thought i was never going to use ubuntuone now i kind of want it i deleted it before is there a way to get it back i tried looking it up but didn't work.
<urlin2u> shared8
<prezident> how to install ubuntuone
<MestreLion> vectory: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155
<urlin2u> nbest, shared partition sorry.
<Tim55> so nobody cares about my problem?
<bazhang> prezident, from the package manager
<nbest>  escott  my intended use right now is to use clonezilla to clone my new pc's HDD to a storage external HDD but i don't want to mess it up in the process :P
<paijem-cantik> hello Tim55, what your problem ?
<prezident> ive tried not there
<bazhang> Tim55, you provided way too few details
<fatih1993> i compiled a C text. It seems light green in terminal. Which command make it run?
<escott> nbest, clonezilla is not ntfs-3g its a bit-level copy, and is completely safe
<escott> fatih1993, ./program_name
<xangua> prezident: if you install ubuntu-desktop should install all default packages like ubuntu-one
<urlin2u> nbest, that is just a ntfs no problem, is it a OS though on the external?
<prezident> i deleted it
<Pippi_Longstock> i need tht
<prezident> xangua i removed it
<xangua> prezident: install it then
<bazhang> prezident, so reinstall it from the package manager
<ablyss> fatih1993: chmod +x ./file && ./file
<nbest>   oh good, i'm glad it's safe then escott, i think i'll make a partition just to be on the safer side anyway
<Tim55> paijem-cantik i'm accessing shared windows drives on ubuntu but the shares expire after a while. how can i stop them from expiring?
<LostyJai> hi...
<nbest>  urlin2u  there is on OS on the external just datqa q
<LostyJai> is natty the stable build of ubuntu 11.10?
<nbest>  *data
<bazhang> LostyJai, no
<LostyJai> then....
<urlin2u> nbest, your cool then. ;-)
<prezident> xangua, bazhang lol i tried and it wasn't there i typed in ubuntuone and ubuntuone-client-dbg pops up and ubuntuone-file-storage and it doesn't show anything after
<nbest>   great , thanks urlin2u  and escott
<urlin2u> LostyJai, no
<fatih1993> ablyss, i cant understand this command. But ./file_name command runned it
<Hot2Trot> does anyone know how I can change pine's text editor to vi?
<LostyJai> then what is natty? and oneiric?
<MestreLion> LostyJai: natty is 11.04... 11.10 is oneiric
<LostyJai> oh....
<LostyJai> sht...
<bazhang> 11.04 and 11.10 LostyJai
<urlin2u> LostyJai, separate release
<escott> fatih1993, . is the current directory. since the file is marked executable (chmod +x and why it is green) passing the full path to the file will run it. the full path is the current directory + "/" + filename
<LostyJai> can't find desktop-11.10
<LostyJai> =/
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 LostyJai
<paijem-cantik> Tim55: maybe that was your windows sharing problem
<escott> Hot2Trot, in your .bashrc export EDITOR=vim
<Tim55> no it's ubuntu
<LostyJai> is it in beta?
<Tim55> i access the files from another windows and they never expire
<MestreLion> Hot2Trot: update-alternatives --config editor
<bazhang> LostyJai, ask there, thats the support channel for it
<LostyJai> okok
<paijem-cantik> Tim55: you say access windows share from ubuntu, that's right ?
<MestreLion> LostyJai: as the version number suggests, 11.10 will be released in.. 11.10 :P
<Hot2Trot> escott: You mean add the line "export EDITOR=vim" ?
<LostyJai> thanks MestreLion
<paijem-cantik> Tim55 : are you have try with another user ?
<fatih1993> escott, i've understood.
<fatih1993> escott, thanks for help
<Tim55> do you know to stop ubuntu from removing the shares?
<Tim55> yeah or no
<MestreLion> Hot2Trot: vim does not come installed by default in ubuntu
<Pippi_Longstock> well horsemeat is very tasty i still got some steaks here
<centHOGG> ick
<bazhang> !ot | Pippi_Longstock
<ubottu> Pippi_Longstock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pippi_Longstock> oh wrong network lol
<MestreLion> Tim55: at least here it shares dont expire until log out or manual disconnect
<cpare> Hello Everyone
<Hot2Trot> MestreLion: I know I have it installed, I did what you said, but it doesn't appear to be making the text editing in alpine vi
<MestreLion> Hot2Trot: update-alternatives must be run with sudo
<Hot2Trot> MestreLion: I did that
<paijem-cantik> Tim55 : can you paste output $pdbedit -v -u username ?
<escott> Hot2Trot, yes
<cpare> Question: Why don't I see thumbnail images when I browse a remote share (SMB)
<Hot2Trot> MestreLion: though it appears that it did make my command line commands use vi editing
<MestreLion> Hot2Trot: ive never used alpine... but if that software is meant to be a vi replacement, i hope it adds itself to update-alternatives list, so you can choose it
<Hot2Trot> MestreLion: I see
<MestreLion> Hot2Trot: that depends on the command you use... some rely on the EDITOR enviroment var (as someone here suggested), some use the symlinks that update-alternatives provide
<escott> cpare, its a nautilus preference, but to make the thumbnail the entire file has to be downloaded
<MestreLion> cpare: Nautilus -> Edit > Preferences > View > Preview
<cpare> escott - will it build a thumbnail database file for future references?
<jukebox-zero> Let me try asking this a different way: If i install this using checkinstall --pkgname=mplayer --provides=mencoder will apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, et al have any trouble or complain if there were a pkg that depended on mplayer? It looks at the pkg name mroe than the provides, right?
<MestreLion> but i *strongly* recommend you NOT to change from Local Drives Only to All Drives... as escott said, files would be downloaded for preview generation... and in remote servers, this is a BAD idea
<rosstaylor> i am currently downloading a torrent file, but it's incredibly slow. Is it possible to somehow increase my downloading speed?
<lfaraone> rosstaylor: get a faster torrent?
<cpare> Thanks escott & MestreLion - that was the ticket!
<GutenTag> what directory is best to install hadoop?  (I really don't know the conventions used with *nix directory structures for 3rd party software)
<cpare> I am happy again :)
<el_seano> has anybody here used bluetile?  Thoughts?  Opinions?  Considerations?
<urlin2u> rosstaylor, your subject to the peers
<lfaraone> rosstaylor: the problem is either your network speed, or the fact that there is not a lot of available bandwidth on the torrent.
<lfaraone> I have a ThinkPad x220 with integrated Intel sound. After using HDMI, pulse fails to run with "E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="29" name="platform-thinkpad_acpi" card_name="alsa_card.platform-thinkpad_acpi" tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.". Is there a workaround here (googling gave me nothing), or should I report a bug?
<adante> hi guys, should a macbookpro pass a ubuntu memory test out of the box?
<adante> or are there nuances to the mbp hardware that would e.g. make it instantly reboot
<lfaraone> adante: all computers should pass memtest
<lfaraone> adante: does it load up the test at all?
<MestreLion> GutenTag: unless youre really sure what youre doing, stick with Software Center and / or Synaptics... "3rd party software downloaded from web" is not the *nix way, and may mess your system
<MestreLion> GutenTag: and hadoop IS in the official repositories
<rosstaylor> ok thank you
<adante> lfaraone: i think so... it gets to the blue background console screen and then promptly reboots
<Pippi_Longstock> is there anything about a tool to manage harddrives (mdadm) and stuff?
<Pippi_Longstock> but witha Gui, qt or gtk or something?
<escott> cpare, it should
<lfaraone> adante: sounds like you may have a ram problem :) does Ubuntu work properly at that computer?
<MestreLion> GutenTag: for 90% (or more) of the apps you need are avaliable through Software Center... that is the first place to loob for before going to the World Wild Web ;)
<jukebox-zero> How about this, I've been doing some searching, does anyone know of a pkg that has more than one provides I could look at as an example. Tovid came to mind, but it appears to be in the description only. Or is there a better way to look at that than aptitude show * or apt-cache show *?
<MestreLion> (pun intended)
<adante> lfaraone: haven't actually tried, gonna give it a go in a bit
<lfaraone> adante: yeah, memtest is supported on Intel Macs.
<GutenTag> MestreLion: hadoop just unpacks, though, I believe.  That said, can I use Software Center / Synaptics to download a specific version of hadoop and install it?  Do either of those two options equate to using 'sudo apt-get'  ?
<escott> Pippi_Longstock, there is the disk utility but i dont know that it supports mdadm. generally raid is something done through the terminal. if you need help for that ask
<MestreLion> jukebox-zero: i guess wine does that.... version from PPA provides both wine and wine1.3
<jukebox-zero> MestreLion: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<_alexleon_> hey ppl what is better instal windows vista first or install ubuntu first?
<lfaraone> _alexleon_: install Windows then Ubuntu
<centHOGG> windows then linux
<_alexleon_> thank u
<centHOGG> ms dinks the mbr on every install
<_alexleon_> nd what happens if i install ubuntu first?
<centHOGG> ms dinks the mbr on every install
<lfaraone> _alexleon_: you'd just need to reinstall grub
<MestreLion> GutenTag: Sofware Center is a friendly version of Synaptics... which in turn is a friendly version of Apptitude... they ALL use sudo apt-get behind the curtains
<escott> _alexleon_, you have to reinstall grub, nothing too complex
<Nach0z> just outta curiosity, didn't Ubuntu used to come with a "install alongside windows" option? Now i'm having to repartition and everything manually >_<
<edbian> dink dink dink
<centHOGG> extra work
<_alexleon_> ok :)
<escott> Nach0z, it does
<edbian> Nach0z: You should still be able to install along side windows. (maybe not those words exactly)
<MestreLion> _alexleon_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155
<Nach0z> it doesn't have the "install alongside windows" option anymore
<lfaraone> escott: I think they removed the 'resize partition foo' in recent versions of ubiquity. its not on oneiric at least, haven't used the gui installer on natty
<Nach0z> it's just "delete windows" or "something else" :/
<escott> lfaraone, i swear i saw it oneiric the other day
<lfaraone> it used to be you could have it resize and use free space automagically.
<edbian> Nach0z: Open gparted
<MestreLion> Nach0z: it does still have that option
<edbian> Nach0z: If the partitions have errors on them you won't be able to resize them and the installer won't let you dual boot.
<Nach0z> .... just not the easy one-click option anymore. lol. i've already taken care of repartitioning and stuff.
<Nach0z> just waitin for  finalization on the install.
<edbian> Nach0z: oh, then nevermind
<Nach0z> lol. thanks though.
<GutenTag> MestreLion: OK, just checked (searched) software center for hadoop and found nothing.  We have the tar.gz file and need a destinatino directory.  Is something like this better in /usr/bin or /opt or somewhere else?  It's a pre-compiled java app (but comes with source)...so even perhaps /usr/local is an option?
<MestreLion> GutenTag: apt-get install <name> will install the appropriate version for your system/architecture
<_alexleon_> i wish there was something like itunes touse my iphone so u would just install ubuntu
<edbian> GutenTag: /usr/local/bin/
<edbian> GutenTag: That's where custom binaries go :)
<GutenTag> thanks edbian :)
<edbian> GutenTag: sure
<gundy> So, I'm looking for a good SIP-PSTN gateway that does pay as you go.
<lfaraone> edbian: ah, they do have that still, lol
<MestreLion> GutenTag: avoid using tar.gz, even for precompiled java apps... it wont install launchers in /usr/bin, it wont install .desktop files for menu entries, etc.... cant you at least find a .DEB package?
<A000293> If one builds their own distro, can they copyright their own built distro if they don't want to share it? it even though linux is open source?
<edbian> lfaraone: /usr/local/bin/?  I don't think it's going anywhere.
<gundy> heh, wrong channel :)
<lfaraone> edbian: mix, meant escott
<edbian> lfaraone: :)
<jetscreamer> no
<lfaraone> A000293: you have to abide by the terms of the GPL
<A000293> GPL?
<A000293> Whats that
<lfaraone> A000293: you don't have to share, but you must give those whom you provide with binaries access to the source code, and a license to redistribute.
<jetscreamer> lol
<lfaraone> !gpl | A000293
<ubottu> A000293: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ArseneRei> Hrm...my terminals (urxvt and xterm) have been acting weird since I've upgraded to natty. Their refresh gets really weird after a few hours.
<ArseneRei> Any thoughts?
<klark> is there a fix for the space bar not working within Flash apps in Google Chrome?
<mrdeb> huh
<lfaraone> klark: can you reproduce the issue with chromium?
<escott> A000293, and you dont copyright the distro (generally) you trademark it
<klark> lfaraone: good question. Will try that.
<A000293> escott: ok
<jukebox-zero> Okay, this looks like what I need to do. When apt-get, aptitude, dpkg et al looks for dependancies to be satisfied does anyone know if it only looks at installed package names or also provides? As long as it's both I'm fine.
<_alexleon_> does someone know how to update an iphone in ubuntu?
<escott> _alexleon_, update?
<MestreLion> A000293: you cant build a distro based on Linux and not share... the Linux (and 99% of any modern distro) have a licence that forbid that
<lfaraone> _alexleon_: sure. check  http://www.libimobiledevice.org
<_alexleon_> update its ios
<lfaraone> MestreLion: sure you can, see Amazon's Kindle :)
<escott> _alexleon_, install virtualbox, install windows on virtual box, install itunes on windows
<A000293> MestreLion: I see
<MestreLion> A000293: i mean... IF you distribuite it, you would need to provide source code
<MestreLion> lfaraone: Kindle does not use Linux kernel
<CrazyTux[m]> Hey guys - running 11.04 Ubuntu --- I just recently switched over.  I am experiencing a VERY VERY annoying delay when switching applications with ALT + TAB ( I've googled and I find many people talking about an issue with a two second delay ) -- however while I am not positive that this is not the delay that I am experiencing - I do not believe it to be the  case - as I've both A) Tried all of the suggestions listed on go
<lfaraone> MestreLion: who told you that?
<MestreLion> A000293: you are not forced to distribute it tought... you can build your own distro and keep it to yourself... in that case, youre not forced to share
<lfaraone> _alexleon_ / escott I've actually had great luck with my iPhone 4, the most recent version of libimobiledevice, and a fix to tell the iPhone to speak a older encrypted adatabase protocol
<_alexleon_> mm u mean i can install virtualbox in ubuntu nd windown in virtual box so windowswill be inside ubuntu/?? :O
<repozitor> hello all
<escott> lfaraone, playing fire with a $200+ device... closed source, flashing with an unsupported system
<A000293> MestreLion: I assumed that, lol
<repozitor> how can i create a nickserv
<repozitor> ?
<repozitor> ?
<lfaraone> escott: your device will refuse to flash an unsigned image, and they are verified prior to load.
<lfaraone> repozitor: join /j #help and ask them
<bazhang> repozitor, #freenode NOT here
<_alexleon_> so i think i tunes is better
<repozitor> Joining #help requires an invitation.
<mrdeb> lfaraone: why
<MestreLion> lfaraone: Linux is GPL'd... meaning if you modify and redistribute it, you must provide cource code of it
<repozitor> what U mean exactly?
<lfaraone> MestreLion: right, but you can build a distribution of software around it and not GPL that software.
<bazhang> repozitor, ask in #freenode , you are there already
<lfaraone> mrdeb: why what?
<urlin2u> repozitor, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<MestreLion> lfaraone: only if you develop from scratch all the software around it
<lfaraone> MestreLion: in the case of the Kindle, TiVo, most Android devices, they do give oyou the source to the kernel, and their modifications to the same. But they are not oblidged to give you the entire distribution.
<escott> lfaraone, i wouldn't know. im strictly no apple here
<_alexleon_> ima use virtual box :D
<MestreLion> lfaraone: TiVo is another issue... they used a very nasty feature to prevent you from changing the code... that was one of the main reasons GPL3 was born
<lfaraone> MestreLion: so I could take Ubuntu, create a proprietary GUI or killer app on top of it, and as long as it doesn't link with any GPL libraries, I can distribute it all on a CD and call it lfaraone linux and not give you the source for that bit. I could also forbid you from making verbatim copies of that CD.
<MestreLion> lfaraone: they are not obliged to give any code that is not GLP'd... but that also means they cant use any GLP'd sogtware to build it ;)
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<[THC]AcidRain> im not sure if this is the right place to ask this.  but i think it has a high relation to ubuntu.  im going to be developing a website, but thats aside from the point.  i want to create a search engine on my site to search within the site.  is it possible to have user input search across directories and files on my box?
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lfaraone> [THC]AcidRain: no, and yes. I think there is a web development channel.
<[THC]AcidRain> lfaraone, could you tell me that channel?
<bazhang> and there is a GPL channel
<_alexleon_> yo ppl unity still sucks?
<lfaraone> [THC]AcidRain: I have no idea. try #web, #webdev, and other similiar things.
<bazhang> _alexleon_, actual support question?
<MestreLion> lfaraone: true... but that means making a GUI that would be completely "detached" from the rest of the distro...
<escott> !alis | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> !ot | MestreLion lfaraone
<ubottu> MestreLion lfaraone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MestreLion> youre right, sorry bazhang
<bazhang> #gpl perhaps
<_alexleon_> i mean does unity still give problems?
<_alexleon_> cuz last time it gave me many :/
<bazhang> _alexleon_, give us details, we will troubleshoot them
<lfaraone> _alexleon_: that is incredibly vague. it works for a large number of people. many others have issues. as is the same with everything else.
<bazhang> _alexleon_, "sucks" is not much of a detail
<escott> _alexleon_, its not unity that usually causes the problems its compiz and graphics support. that and some people just dont like it
<eryn_1983_fl_2> ok peeps I got it working with trayer no worries
<_alexleon_> mm i see well this is my new laptop so ima try it here ima isntall it now brb :)
<Neoncamouflage> Is there a way to change the login screen for Ubuntu 10.10? Or just have it default to like a command line interface to login? I love Ubuntu but have always hated that login screen.
<escott> has anyone enabled compose key to replace the capslock key on a us 104 who would be willing to !paste me their xkb config?
<escott> Neoncamouflage, you could disable gdm and then login and startx. anything else is just a gdm theme
<edbian> Neoncamouflage: Here's this: http://ubuntuguide.net/an-effective-way-changing-ubuntu-11-04-login-screen-appearance
<edbian> Neoncamouflage: But really I recommend turning of GDM as well.  It's a waste of resources
<Neoncamouflage> I use 10.10, not 11.04. And what's GDM?
<somsip> Neoncamouflage: or maybe a lightweight replacement like SLiM
<edbian> Neoncamouflage: GDM is the login screen.
<Neoncamouflage> Oh, well yeah, that's exactly what I want gone. :P
<Neoncamouflage> Or changed to look nicer
<edbian> Neoncamouflage: You know it's not hard to google ;)   http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Neoncamouflage> edbian, Yes but then we don't get to have a nice conversation. :)
<edbian> Neoncamouflage: ha
<edbian> :)
<cordoval> anyone knows how to disable the suspend button on the keyboard for good?
<cordoval> ubuntu natty latest here 64 bit asus g73jw
<Neoncamouflage> Alright, I highly doubt this, but would there be any way to disable the login screen but not have to start x each time I log in? Like login to the terminal and then automatically go to the desktop.
<Neoncamouflage> That I did try to google.
<escott> Neoncamouflage, you could just uninstall your greater or boot to text
<somsip> Neoncamouflage: add exec startx to .bash_profile.
<escott> Neoncamouflage, booting to text is probably the easiest, just modify /etc/default/grub to set text as the boot option and rerun update-grub
<yingouqlj> 有人吗？
<somsip> !zh | yingouqlj
<ubottu> yingouqlj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Neoncamouflage> escott, That's exactly what I'm trying to do, thanks.
<Neoncamouflage> and thank you somsip, will do that
<nekro> hey guys, i have a question
<edbian> nekro: yeah?
<nekro> im having issues
<escott> Neoncamouflage, i would worry about adding startx to .bash_profile. what happens when x fails to start, or when you login to multiple consoles
<nekro> just installed ubuntu 10.10 to my HDD
<nekro> via USB stick, and im getting a geom error
<nekro> if i don't boot with the USB stick in, i get no error, it just sits there
<escott> nekro, a geometry error? what exactly does it say
<Kamikaze> hey all... I just finished installation of latest version of Ubuntu, the thing is this, My partition "D" and "E" are NTFS is that ok? because I'm coming from Windows Vista and I did't format that partitions, sure i change the format of that partitions that are NTFS ?
<nekro> geom error. and then it sits there
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, ubuntu wont install to a ntfs
<escott> Kamikaze, you can't/shouldn't install ubuntu to D or E, but otherwise its fine
<Neoncamouflage> escott, if x fails for some reason and it's in bashrc, would it crash Ubuntu?
<escott> nekro, have you tried reinstalling grub?
<Neoncamouflage> I would assume it would just stay on the command interface.
<nekro> it won't let me
<nekro> hmm..
<escott> Neoncamouflage, well usually startx would fail and drop you back to bash. but what if x starts locking the entire box up?
<nekro> can i use F8 to bring up a boot menu like windows?
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, no i have installed ubuntu on C and it automatically changed the type of partition and it installed there, but i have partitiot E and D where are my pics songs etc... is that fine?
<escott> nekro, i think its the space key?
<Kamikaze> urlin2u,  and they are NTFS
<nekro> damn
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, is your question will ubuntu read those partitions?
<Neoncamouflage> escott, then wouldn't that do the same thing regardless of whether it's me trying to startx or bashrc?
<nekro> dammit
<nekro> won't work
<Sna4x8> I am having a grub nightmare.  I tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night using the update manager.  After that my system would not boot.  This is standard for me - every upgrade since 8.x for me, I've had to manually boot into rescue mode and grub-install on my mdadm raid.  Now, however, update-grub2 is not finding my Ubuntu installation.  This has never happened before.
<escott> nekro, or maybe escape. can you tell if the kernel is loading?
<nekro> it doesn't load past bios
<nekro> this is my first time running linux
<nekro> ever
<escott> Neoncamouflage, well presumably you won't do it on your 5th, 6th, 7th, ... reboot
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, i already checked it reads everything is fine as should be, im just wondering is this how it supposed to be? or i should change the type of that partitions that are remaining NTFS now
<escott> nekro, so grub isn't coming up at all. try to reinstall grub. thats always the first thing to do
<escott> !grub | nekro
<Neoncamouflage> escott, oh...right. duh. XD Will refrain from adding it to bashrc, good call. Thanks again man.
<ubottu> nekro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nekro> oh cool a skybot
<nekro> i can't install it if the machine won't boot >->
<escott> Neoncamouflage, it can be done, just keep those rescue cds around, or be prepared to work in single mode or ...
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, if you just a a ubuntu install the other two partitions are okay as ntfs, uuntu can't defragg them though if that matters.
<nekro> be right back
<escott> nekro, you install grub (not the whole os) from the live usb
<nekro> i think it was corrupted accidentally
<nekro> brb
<escott> nekro, this is what the error means: This error message will occur if the location of the Stage 2 or Stage 1.5 is not in the area supported by reading the disk with the BIOS directly. This could occur because the BIOS translated geometry has been changed by the user or the disk is moved to another machine or controller after installation, or GRUB was not installed using itself (if it was, the Stage 2 version of this error would have been
<escott>  seen during that process and it would not have completed the install).
<Pippi_Longstock> i need to make a backup from backup
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, sorry for the spelling mistakes I think your fine.
<r3b00t> can somebody help me with a driver issue??
<bazhang> Pippi_Longstock, okay.
<Kamikaze> urlin2u,  thanks ) cuz i was thinking that it might make conflict with something that two of my partitions are ntfs but sounds like its ok because the system has its own partition and its own type
<bazhang> Pippi_Longstock, where is said backup
<Kamikaze> urlin2u,  sure no problem )
<r3b00t> wcid is acting up for me
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, if you wanted you could reformat them to ext4 at some time.
<nekro> i used unetbootin
<nekro> are there any better utils?
<lidaobing> hello, the F12 key sounds occupied by my LXDE window manager, how can I disable this?
<lidaobing> thanks
<r3b00t> anyone?
<Kamikaze> Kamikaze,  would it make difference? i mean would it work faster than now? or it wont effect on anything anyhow
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: I can
<r3b00t> thanks
<Captainkrtek> sup?
<escott> lidaobing, it would be in your lxde wm config whatever that may be
<GutenTag> I just downloaded a .rpm file (jdk-7).  I want to install it into / directory, but I get permission denied.  I'm not sure how to start the rpm manager with sudo or get around the permissions problem.
<escott> lidaobing, see if there is a .lxde? file/folder
<escott> !rpm | GutenTag
<r3b00t> so I am trying to connect my laptop to my wifi router. I have it selected as WPA 1/2 Passphrase.. and I made sure my password is right. then hit connect
<ubottu> GutenTag: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<edbian> GutenTag: .rpm's are for other distros
<lidaobing> escott, no ~/.lxde
<bazhang> !java > GutenTag
<ubottu> GutenTag, please see my private message
<r3b00t> but then it says "Connection Failed: Bad Password"
<lidaobing> escott, or ~/.config/lxde
<Kamikaze> urlin2u,  would it make difference? i mean would it work faster than now? or it wont effect on anything anyhow
<bazhang> !partner | GutenTag
<ubottu> GutenTag: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, all relative really.
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: have you tried disabling security?
<r3b00t> I need my security though...
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, it's safe just use it would be my motto. ;-)
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, if i change them to ext4 it wont erase any of my files right? they'll survive ?)
<Jordan_U> nekro: Why did you install Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 11.04 ?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, nope changing partitions types wipes them.
<r3b00t> Captainkrtek, and there is another unsecure WAP right by me and it wont connect to that either
<nekro> a friend said it was better
<GutenTag> ahh, thanks guyes.  That said, we double clicked on it and it seemed that it installed it (although in my ~/Download directory).  Would that behavior be expected?  Also, for jdk-7, should I just then grab the compressed binary tar.gz and unpack it appropriately?
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, wips them? lool i have my whole life in that 2 partitions )
<escott> Kamikaze, you generally cannot "just change" partitions. upgrades do exist for ext2->ext3->ext4->btrfs but not for other combinations
<Lasers> nekro: There are no reasons to stay on 10.10.  Either you go with 10.04 (LTS) or 11.04 -- Or switch to a different distro. Just saying.
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: using any manual connection settings? like manual dhcp?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, you would have to back up the files
<GutenTag> (I did search the Software Center for java and didn't see it there.)
<nekro> o-o i had 10.04 LTS
<r3b00t> not to my knowledge
<nekro> and he said 10.10 was better
<Kamikaze> escott, thanks )
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, if that is your whole life you better back it up anyway.
<Jordan_U> Kamikaze: Having your whole life in two partitions with no backups is a problem in any situation.
<Kamikaze> i would like to have a back up but i have no idea how to do that ?
<Kamikaze> :(
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: what wireless adapter are you using
<escott> !backup | Kamikaze
<ubottu> Kamikaze: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kamikaze> ya its really my whole life in that 2 partitions
<nekro> can i just not use GRUB?
<Jordan_U> nekro: There isn't much sense in installing 10.10 when 11.04 is newer and 10.04 will be supported longer (since it's an LTS version).
<Kamikaze> thankss guys u r kind )
<escott> nekro, you have to use something, grub is generally the best choice
<r3b00t> Captainkrtek: broadcom BCM4312 is what comes up with lspci -v
<Captainkrtek> kk hold on
<syrinx_priest> nekro: and what happens when you boot from the USB?  do you get a live desktop?
<escott> syrinx_priest, geom error
<nekro> no, its an installer USB
<syrinx_priest> ah
<nekro> i get a geom error after installing
<Jordan_U> nekro: The error you're getting isn't actually from Ubuntu 10.10's version of grub.
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Kamikaze> escott,  might i sound funny but i would like to ask, is that true that Linuxes in this case(Ubuntu) never get infected with viruses ?
<nekro> im re-imaging the USB via unebootin
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use.
<nekro> then im gonna see if i can reinstall and run it
<escott> Kamikaze, generally speaking no. for a number of reasons
<Captainkrtek> you may have to restart after
<nekro> i mightve yanked it out too soon
<r3b00t> that came back with a bunch of errors
<Kamikaze> escott, so there is possibility that even Ubuntu can be infected with some viruses ?
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: pastebin them
<r3b00t> that machine cant get online
<escott> Kamikaze, its not something one usually worries about but yes it is possible.
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: right... any way to connect it via ethernet?
<Jordan_U> nekro: I would recommend installing Ubuntu 11.04. If that fails also, run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | nekro
<ubottu> nekro: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<r3b00t> no cables
<Kamikaze> escott, thanks:) i hope it wont happen with me )
<r3b00t> Captainkrtek: and hardware/additional drivers isnt listed under System>Admin
<nekro> Jordan_U, id be unable to. right after the BIOS screen is the geom error
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, rootkits will run on any OS.
<r3b00t> im running backtrack 5 which is ubuntu
<urlin2u> generally *
<bazhang> r3b00t, not supported here
<escott> !backtrack | r3b00t
<ubottu> r3b00t: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: not supported in the ubuntu channel
<Captainkrtek> also I wouldn't use backtrack as a daily driver
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux r3b00t
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, im sorry im a new guy in Ubuntu... i have no idea what is rootkits )
<r3b00t> there is a bt channel here?
<Captainkrtek> it's meant for being a live cd mainly for pen testing, not really a daily driver
<bazhang> r3b00t, yes, look above
<r3b00t> didnt know that thanks!
<nekro> im wanting to runa gamer OS. should i just install win7 after i get ubuntu running?
<escott> Kamikaze, in common terminology "viruses" there are lots of terms depending on how it is transmitted and what it does
<r3b00t> it wont let me send to the room
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_kit
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, escott  thanks :) now ill read it, sorry guys is there any site that can provide my basic skills of this operation system? simplest ones just how to use them which is where... ?
<escott> !manual | Kamikaze
<ubottu> Kamikaze: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | Kamikaze
<ubottu> Kamikaze: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, in ubuntu getting a rotkit is unlikely if you know the source of the installs, and root is locked basically needs a password to access.
<Sna4x8> Any help with my grub/mdadm problem is greatly appreciated.
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, this thing sounds hard... i dont believe that i can ever master those things )
<escott> Sna4x8, be more specific please
<Sna4x8> Thanks escott:
<Sna4x8> I am having a grub nightmare.  I tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night using the update manager.  After that my system would not boot.  This is standard for me - every upgrade since 8.x for me, I've had to manually boot into rescue mode and grub-install on my mdadm raid.  Now, however, update-grub2 is not finding my Ubuntu installation.  This has never happened before.
<prezident> does anybody know how i can convert doc or docx to a pdf
<prezident> ?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, nah its a learning curve I guess I started on open source.
<escott> prezident, in bulk... no idea, but you can print to pdf with libreoffice
<Captainkrtek> prezident: open it in LibreOffice and export as PDF
<r3m> Hi, which mta is installed when we install Ubuntu? is it exim? because i do not have it installed
<prezident> ok cool
<r3b00t> waa nobody is awake in the Backtrack room
<Sna4x8> r3m: I think it's postfix now.
<r3m> Sna4x8: thanks
<bazhang> r3b00t, not an ubuntu problem. be patient there
<r3b00t> so it has something to do with what they stripped away with ubuntu when they made the BT Distro?
<jmcantrell> when a network share gets mounted through nautilus, is there a way to get to that at the command line?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, if you just install from the Ubuntu repos to begin with you have nothing to worry about, just don't run in root, for various reasons.
<dr-willis> r3b00t:  they are on a different irc network normslly i think. check their jomepage
<r3b00t> yeah nobody answers there either
<bazhang> r3b00t, please stop asking for bt support here. its offtopic
<dr-willis> r3b00t:  siunds like a goid reason to not use bt. then
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: what are you using bt for?
<Captainkrtek> I have used it a bit in the past
<r3b00t> running through my network security etc. but I cant even get it online. so Ill ask in the other room about the driver issue
<dr-willis> ive not noticed anything in bt that cant be installed onto ubuntu from a ppa or other soruce
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, actually i have no serious purposes with this operation system, I'm daily user... like browsing... music films etc... and some yahoo skype that's it... but i would like to handle this operation well if im able of course to understand how is everything going on here
<Captainkrtek> r3b00t: you can PM me if you like
<bazhang> Kamikaze, yes, so read the links we sent you
<Kamikaze> bazhang, ye thats what im doing right now
<xenzios> has anyone gotten starcraft2 to work?
<xenzios> (I tried playonlinux channel but it's dead)
<wildbat> xenzios: #winehq
<xenzios> tried that too
<xenzios> still waiting for a response
<escott> jmcantrell, check `mount` but usually it will be found in ~/.gvfs
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, wondering is out there an app that like has a search bar you can type the music's name and it comes up and play for you? or ask you to download ?
<jmcantrell> escott: ah, there it is. thanks :)
<wildbat> xenzios: we don't support wine here so check on the appdb or wait for #winehq response:>
<escott> jmcantrell, it may be that its not actually mounted but just using libsamba
<nekro> im running rescue mode
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, there are players, rhythmbox has plugins to get stuff from proprietors, probably others as well not sure really.
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, thanks for patiently answering to my questions
<nekro> urlin2u, would running rescue mode fix my geom error?
<nekro> or is it merely GRUB related
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, no problem there is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel as well probably more suitable for random stuff. ;-)
<nekro> and would rescue mode fix GRUB schtuffs?
<urlin2u> nekro, have you a bootable thumb now?
<nekro> yes
<nekro> im running rescue mode on it
<nekro> i may have to use the thumb as my primary OS storage, and put everything else on the SATA HDD
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, ill try there as well) still trying to figure out basic things such as music player programs this then ) as i master them ill go deep far to see what can this operation do generally ;)
<nekro> ok, i exited rescue mode
<urlin2u> nekro, boot the thumg open a terminal and run this command in the link in one fell swoop it will put a RESULTS.txt in home copy and paste all the text to a pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<urlin2u> thumb*
<nekro> urlin2u, ok, after i try reinstalling GRUB
<nekro> its 33% formatting
<urlin2u> nekro, this is actually to see what your mising so you can install grub, are you confident in installing grub?
<urlin2u> missing
<nekro> im using an iso loaded by unetbootin. im a windows user, flying blind
<nekro> a someone on here said reinstall GRUB
<jukebox-zero> when dpkg checks to see if a pkgs dependencies are satisfied, does it look at the names of installed packages, what those packages say they provide, or both?
<urlin2u> nekro, run the script, it will show any anomalies that may be causing problems first.
<Pippi_Longstock> is it possible to isntall and run ubuntu on a raid5 with a dedicated root partition using btrfs for root?
<nekro> well, i am already in the middle of (installing base system)
<nekro> whatever that means
<urlin2u> nekro, your just reinstalling Ubuntu you will be okay.
<nekro> okay
<rww> jukebox-zero: both
<nekro> is unetbootin good?
<bazhang> Pippi_Longstock, what about your backup issue
<Pippi_Longstock> i try to build up a NAS with 6x 4 terabyte and a separate partition for the OS
<Pippi_Longstock> bazhang: thats another problem
<urlin2u> nekro, I use it often, are you loading it right now I think we are on differnt pages here.
<urlin2u> loading the thumb
<jukebox-zero> rww: so I'm good in assuming if I compile a package using checkinstall --pkgname=mplayer --provides=mencoder dpkg will recognize that a dependency for both mplayer and mencoder would be satisfied?
<rww> jukebox-zero: I don't use checkinstall, but I would assume so.
<hylian> hello all
<nekro> urlin2u, i am right now
<urlin2u> hylian, hey, need some help?
<nekro> im on a winxp machine'
<jukebox-zero> rww: well, if we leave checkinstall out of the mix, that a .deb package that is named mplayer and provides mencoder would satisfy deps without having to specify it provides both mplayer and mencoder? (Can't figure out the syntax to specify more than one)
<urlin2u> nekro, so do you want to fix grub?
<nekro> configuring console setup
<hylian> urlin2u, no, but thanks for offering. I thought I would see if anyone else needed help.
<nekro> its 83 percent done installing base system
<rww> jukebox-zero: yes
<jukebox-zero> that it satisfies mplayer by virtue of being named mplayer
<urlin2u> hylian, coo.
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, I have a serious problem here with the loco.ubuntu.com website!! When I sign in using my OpenID the site don't use my real OpenId but an other one XD
<urlin2u> hylian, cool.
<jukebox-zero> rww: excellent. Thank you.
<rww> elacheche_anis: ask #ubuntu-locoteams, that's where the LoCo Directory people hang out.
<elacheche_anis> ok rww thx :)
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, Sr. If i download apps only from "Ubuntu Software Center" there is no risk to infect my PC right?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, thats right.
<Kamikaze> :)
<hylian> Kamikaze, there is always a risk to infecting your pc, unless you do not use the internet.
<nekro> urlin2u, do i NEED to install grub? or can i boot without it
<hylian> Kamikaze, albeit a very very small one
<urlin2u> nekro, does the computer boot to ubuntu now?
<Kamikaze> hylian, i got it, thanks Sr )
<nekro> this is part of the install process
<nekro> it asks if i want to or not
<nekro> can it boot without GRUB
<urlin2u> nekro, so your reinstalling is this correct?
<nekro> yes
<nekro> its at the end of the reinstall
<nekro> i reformatted just in case
<nekro> so theres no GRUB isntalled right now
<hylian> wireless does not work with lxde, even if i install another wifi client like wicd.
<urlin2u> nekro, grub is automatic under the best of conditions, but when you boot with a thumb, the HD and thumb can get switched, as far as how the installer see them.
<nekro> ... so i don't need to install it?
<Peddy> My keymaps are messed up (in the default layout, the ALT and WIN keys are swapped), how do I change this?
<jukebox-zero> rww: out of curiosity, do you use something else like src2pkg or just install the source without worrying about pkg mgmnt?
<urlin2u> nekro, can you just boot the umb with no install and run the script I suggest we are not really able to communicaye here.
<urlin2u> thumb
<nekro> no, i can't
<nekro> am at the last portion of the install
<jukebox-zero> rww: I'm kinda behind on what's the newest and greatest in ubuntu.
<nekro> where it asks if i should install GRUB or not
<urlin2u> nekro, hmm what id the release your installing?
<urlin2u> is
<nekro> 10.10
<rww> jukebox-zero: I don't go outside the repositories.
<hylian> nekro, if your installing ubuntu to a usb key, i wouldn't advise it, especially if you have linux already installed in a local hard disk.
<urlin2u> nekro, can you describe that question about a grub install?
<nekro> im installing it FROM the usb TO the HDD
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, is that just seems to me or it is really lol i think my PC barely runs this OS? is this too heavy for my PC? my pc is core i7 n 8gb ram, and 1gb video, sometimes when i close a dialog or search for something it takes a few seconds very a few is that means my PC weak for this OS ?
<hylian> nekro, ohh, i do that all the time. then I do suggest installing grub, yes. I have never had any problems in doing that. :)
<urlin2u> nekro, honestly I just don't understand you.
<nekro> Install GRUB boot loader to the master boot record? <yes> <no>
<urlin2u> yes
<hylian> nekro i would.
<nekro> ok, i am
<jukebox-zero> rww: ah. well probably part of my problem in doing this in the first place is being behind. Is there anything you might recommend rather than the ffmpeg/mplayer combo I learned back in dapper days?
<nekro> setting hardware clock. installation complete
<nekro> rebooting
<nekro> ... geom error
<hylian> nekro, never seen that error before...
<urlin2u> nekro, are or did you install from windows?
<urlin2u> yiu or did
<urlin2u> you
<nekro> it was broken windows install
<nekro> i switched the primary boot device from the USB to the HDD and nothing happens
<hylian> nekro, a quick look at that error suggests you would have to shut down the machine, remove yur usb key, and then reboot.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | nekro
<ubottu> nekro: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, thanks. ;-)
<wad> Is there a factoid on how to play a DVD with the latest UBuntu?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | wad
<ubottu> wad: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sna4x8> I'm completely stumped, any help is appreciated.  I used the update manager to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and now grub will not detect my raid array.  I can mount the raid array fine, and see all my files, I just can't get grub to generate a good grub.cfg.
<wad> thanks
<Jordan_U> wad: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8: What is wrong with the grub.cfg? What happens when you try to boot?
<hylian> nekro, from what I have read this could also be an error with having the auto detect setting in your bios. here is what i am quoting from: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-geom-error-287509/
<nekro> autodetect? where at?
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: I get cannot find boot device.
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8:
<jukebox-zero> rww: thanks, mplayer v4.4.3 is up and running like a charm and satisfies a dependency for mencoder. :)
<urlin2u> hylian, that is grub-legav=cy
<urlin2u> legacy
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: That's the case for me with every single update, though.  I always have to reinstall grub on the raid array.
<hylian> urlin2u, ahh, thanks, didn't see that.
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: Typically I just mount the raid array, chroot, and grub-install ; update-grub
<nekro> hylian, set LBA to off then?
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8: "Cannot find boot device" is not an error message that grub gives. Please copy and paste (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for multiple lines) the exact error message.
<urlin2u> nekro, the only way any of us wikll understand you is if you run the script two of us have suggested.
<nekro> ok
<nekro> but
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: At this point, I have grub installed on the raid array.  This is a dual boot system.  I can boot into XP now.
<nekro> i get the geom error on loading my USB drive
<nekro> i have to REMOVE LINUX
<nekro> to get the USB to load
<nekro> meaning i can't run your script
<Jordan_U> nekro: Have you tried removing the internal drive from the BIOS's boot order rather than removing it physically?
<nekro> hmm...
<hylian> nekro, from more research, that might solve your problem, but another problem is some bioses not being able to use uuid numbers, in which case your only option is to dig up lilo. it's worth a try to do that first, set the bios yourself instead of auto detect.
<nekro> no
<chrome_> For when ubuntu 11.10?
<nekro> hylian: uh... what the heck does that mean
<slipkid08> hello all
<nekro> lilo and uuid
<hylian> nekro i can tell you that both the machine i am using and my netbook where just frshly installed using a 16gb usb stick. nothing special either about that stick.
<chrome_> when for ubuntu 11.10?
<urlin2u> chrome_, #ubuntu+1 is 11.10
<Pippi_Longstock> sir bazhang are you still there?
<slipkid08> I hate Win7
<slipkid08> I love Ubuntu
<nekro> ok, lets try this again
<urlin2u> Pippi_Longstock, tab there nic they will be notified
<crus> hey guys, are there any official documentation to getting gnome3 shell running on 11.04? i tried with the gnome3 team ppa and it hosed my install
<hylian> nekro lilo is and older stand by for grub. uuid is a universal i.d. number for your hard drive. some bios'es can't handle it, so you would have to use the old standard /dev/hda1/ (for instance)
<crus> s/are/is
<slipkid08> but Ubuntu needs to embed wine inside their fresh install
<slipkid08> lol
<wildbat> !gnome3 | crus
<ubottu> crus: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Jordan_U> hylian: UUIDs have nothing to do with this particular problem.
<nekro> hylian: you guys don't seem to udnerstand, i've never ran linux on this machine, and the old OS was windows, which corrupted
<slipkid08> What exactly is GNOME?
<crus> wildbat: any further information you can give me? such as when this might be possible?
<hylian> Jordan_U, great, that helps. please enlighten me or nekro though, sure could use the help.
<nekro> please?
<crus> slipkid08: www.gnome.org, it's a desktop environment.
<hylian> nekro, i see. ok, let's take this a little slower.
<wildbat> crus: i doubt it will be
<Jordan_U> nekro: Can you possibly burn and boot from a CD?
<slipkid08> so GNOME is actually just the "Point-and-click"?
<nekro> it refuses to boot from a CD
<nekro> only a USB
<nekro> or else i'd be running WIN7
<Jordan_U> nekro: What happens when you try to boot from CD?
<nekro> jack
<slipkid08> lol
<slipkid08> nice answer
<nekro> its true. nothing happens
<nekro> hmm...
<crus> slipkid08: for a better understanding you would be better off visiting the website i replied to you with
<hylian> nekro, do you have 2 hard drives?
<nekro> nope
<slipkid08> Check your CD/DVD Cables and make sure none are turned upside down
<nekro> one hard drive, and a USB drive it THINKS is a HDD
<Jordan_U> nekro: "nothing happens" is almost never a useful description. You insert a CD, press the power button and ... ?
<nekro> they can't be upside down
<slipkid08> ok
<slipkid08> so the problem is that it's trying to continue booting from the USB, correct?
<hylian> nekro, yeah, they are actually designed to do that. is this a live cd image put on the key, or was it an attempt to install ubuntu straight to the usb key?
<nekro> Jordan_U, it boots, loads the hardware analyzer (shows my hardware) and then hangs
<nekro> no matter what i do
<cjs> Why is the anki package in 10.04 version 1.2.8, but in 11.04 rolled back to 1.0.x? Am I getting it from somewhere else, even though it doesn't look like it from sources.list? How do I tell where a package is coming from?
<nekro> if i direct it to boot from the USB i get a geom erro
<nekro> r
<Jordan_U> nekro: And if you direct it to boot from the internal drive?
<slipkid08> hm
<nekro> same thing as disk drive
<urlin2u> hylian, slipkid08 may I suggest we let Jordan_U take care of this they are more then qualified and all the other help is causing more problems.
<hylian> urlin2u, sounds grand to me :)
<slipkid08> fine. Just trying to help
<Jordan_U> nekro: Does the machine have a floppy drive?
<nekro> nope
<cjs> Ok, simpler question: how do I tell what line in /etc/apt/sources.list is bringing in a particular package?
<urlin2u> slipkid08, I like helpng but you have to know when to hold them so to speak. ;-)
<Jordan_U> nekro: Can you take the internal drive out of the problematic machine and put it in a working machine?
<nekro> i only have this machine
<nekro> the previous machine it was in worked
<nekro> this machine and the problematic one
<slipkid08> I do this for a living. I deal with these problems daily. Just trying to help him troubleshoot is all. Been doing it for 15 years. :)
<hylian> Jordan_U, i think he actually had it installed to the usb key, thereby actually installing grub to it's master boot record, so this is probably not a live cd image unetbootin type install.
<Jordan_U> cjs: "apt-cache policy packagename" will give enough information that you should be able to determine the line in the sources.list (or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.lst ).
 * hylian must drift off to the land of nod.
<nekro> hylian: its installing from the USB to ym SATA
<cjs> Jordan_U: Thanks. So the new 1.2 one comes from lucid-updates/universe, and the old 1.0 one comes from natty/universe. What does this mean?
<hylian> nekro, it might actually be the cd drive that is causing this error. I would love to help you further, but I need to leave. :(
<cjs> Jordan_U: Oh, wait, I'm misreading it, I think....
<hylian> nekro, if you have the time, try this install again after removing the cd/dvd drive.
<Jordan_U> nekro: You are able to boot from the USB drive if you unplug the internal drive?
<cjs> Jordan_U: Oh, got it. The "100 /var/lib/dpkg/status" for my new version means I must have grabbed a package file and installed it manually.
<cjs> Jordan_U: Problem solved. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> cjs: You're welcome :)
<nekro> that didnt work...
<Jordan_U> nekro: What didn't work?
<nekro> disabling the CD drive
<nekro> and the HDD
<nekro> and USB booting
<Jordan_U> nekro: Disabling by unplugging?
<nekro> telling the BIOS to not boot them
<Jordan_U> nekro: I need clarification. If you unplug the internal drive can you successfully boot from USB?
<nekro> i have yet to unplug the internal drive
<nekro> seriously, i spent a few days putting it together, only to find that the mobo was faulty, two weeks ago
<nekro> i just got a new one back
<nekro> and got it all put together
<Jordan_U> nekro: I assume you have tried unplugging the USB drive and booting from the internal (after re-enabling it in the BIOS)?
<nekro> yes
<Jordan_U> nekro: Do you have another linux machine you can work from to try some changes to the USB drive?
<nekro> i've never ran linux, only win
<nekro> and a little mac
<Jordan_U> nekro: Do you have a mac available?
<kev> kev
<nekro> no, just my windows. the mac was at school.
<Jordan_U> nekro: Or, can you boot from the USB drive on another machine?
<Peddy> where are the keyboard configuration files stored? mine keep reverting to a bad default
<nekro> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> nekro: Please do that, then rejoin here and tell me when you're done.
<nekro> im on said machine
<nekro> o-o
<nekro> i've already booted this machine on from the USB
<nekro> thats how i tested it
<Jordan_U> nekro: So you're booted from the Ubuntu liveUSB currently (from a non-problematic machine)?
<Jordan_U> nekro: Assuming that the answer to my previous question is yes, can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output?
<ObrienDave> !pastbin
<ObrienDave> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bambanx> hello
<ObrienDave> bambanx: greets
<ParkerR> bambanx, hello
<bambanx> guys i amnew on ubuntu / linux anyone can help me? i install fancontrol with: sudo apt-get insyall fancontrol
<bambanx> and i dont know where it is :/
<FFTai> I'm not familiar with the package
<FFTai> give me a second to check it out
<bambanx> ok
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: Any input?  I boot to the live cd, apt-get install mdadm ; mdadm --assemble --scan ; mkdir /mnt/temp ; mount --bind /dev /mnt/temp/dev ; mount --bind /sys /mnt/temp/sys ; mount --bind /proc /mnt/temp/proc ; chroot /mnt/temp ; update-grub2 "Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/mapper/isw_beagebhcda_RAID_Volumn1p1\ndone."
<Sna4x8> Ubuntu is not detected.  The ubuntu raid array mounts fine.
<Sna4x8> No idea what I need to do to get a good grub.cfg from here.
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /boot/"?
<Sna4x8> Sure, sec.
<FFTai> hrm bambanx, can you describe what you're trying to do?
<bambanx> fftai i installed fancontrol is a software for read temperature ... and is it installed but i dont know how run it
<FFTai> okay
<FFTai> try typing pwmconfig
<bambanx> ok
<FFTai> wait, you're a newbie right?
<FFTai> it's sudo pwmconfig = )
<bambanx> yes
<bambanx> =)
<FFTai> that will make a config file
<FFTai> i assume it will ask you where to save it
<FFTai> and then you can't type sudo fancontrol /where/ever/you/stuck/the/file
<FFTai> can type*
<FFTai> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/man/fancontrol
<FFTai> that'll give you more info
<bambanx> fftai you ave teamviewer?
<FFTai> no
<bambanx> ok
<Karen_m> libre office or open office?  which should I be using?
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/HyWhna3k
<ObrienDave> brb
<FFTai> I'm not touching someone else's box, sorry
<bambanx> ok
<Sna4x8> I tried to run update-initramfs -u earlier.
<ParkerR> Karen_m, Libre office is the attempt to get away from oracle
<marhell> Hey, I have a litle problem whit my ubuntu 10.04 version. My cursor doesent show, but the mouse still works. Yesterday i came here for help and got all these ways to try to fix it and it didnt.
<Karen_m> same software, just fork?
<bambanx> i am fighting with ubuntu and trying to dont back to windows lol
<bambanx> but is a new world  for me
<ParkerR> Karen_m, pretty much
<bkerensa> bambanx: Give it a chance and you will love it
<FFTai> you'll get the hang of it
<Karen_m> bambanx, stay with it, you will LOVE it
<nekro> Jordan_U, hmm?
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8: Your problem is that you don't have any kernel in /boot/. Did you forget to mount your /boot/ partition?
<nekro> on THIS machine?
<FFTai> and then in a while you'll go back to a windows computer for some reason and curse every minute of it
<Jordan_U> nekro: Yes.
<bambanx> i have a lot of love
<nekro> Well, actually i had a spit of luck. i might be abl to get a friend of mine who is a computer technician to look at it
<bambanx> =)
<ParkerR> Aww my I dont have a fan sensor that supports pwm XD
<marhell> Ok, ill try again later.
<ParkerR> r/my/
<TBotNik> Hey, Got a webmin install that will not go in right.  I keep doing an apt-get purge on it, but normal install pops-up a screen for MySQL DB install, this does not and when I finish there is no DB in MySQL and though login screen comes up, will not let me login.  Anyone seen this before?
<bambanx> fftai what mean that: sudo fancontrol /where/ever/you/stuck/the/file
<G00053> if i'm dual-booting with fedora how can i fix permission automagically ? (using the same /home)
<FFTai> bamb, do you know how file system works in linux?
<bambanx> nope
<FFTai> hrm
<bambanx> =(
<FFTai> let me find you a basic unix tutorial or something
<FFTai> you know how in windows you have like c:\users\bambanx\Desktop\porn
<nekro> Jordan_U, also, it might also be a dead HDD
<cire_> need help
<FFTai> in Unix you have / as the root
<bambanx> o men today i read all day trying to install my basic software
<bambanx> yes
<cire_> i just installed xubuntu
<FFTai> and then it's /users/home/bambanx/Desktop/porn
<cire_> the sound does not work
<ObrienDave> Karen_m: from what I understand most of the major developers have left OpenOffice to work on LibreOffice since Oracle decided to donate the source code to the Apache foundation. or something like that.
<urlin2u> FFTai, it is in user/bin     and probably need more than just that app
<FFTai> the config file?
<_aaron_> hi
<urlin2u> FFTai, the trigger to lay=unch
<urlin2u> launch
<FFTai> ah, gotcha
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: Thank you for pointing out the obvious.  I think that will get me going.  I added a different partition for /boot/ a while ago.
<urlin2u> FFTai, I would try a desktop launcher
<usr13> !audio | cire_
<ubottu> cire_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<urlin2u> FFTai, I know your helping tthe other user '-)
<Jordan_U> Sna4x8: You're welcome :)
<_aaron_> I'm looking for information on making a ubuntu RIS server to install muti OS's
<FFTai> yeah, I'd have to play around a bit with it to know what's going on, i was just following the wiki for what he wanted to do
<usr13> !webmin | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<cire_> thanks usr 13
<Jordan_U> nekro: I'm thinking that it's most likely a buggy BIOS which passes a garbage value via the dl register (which is where the BIOS is supposed to store the number of the drive that was booted from).
<urlin2u> _aaron_, wht's up.
<urlin2u> what's
<TBotNik> usr13: Dang, it is the only tool that works Samba right the first time.
<nekro> so how would i fix that
<bambanx> what can i do bro fftai
<bambanx> for run fancontrol
<_aaron_> urlin2u, I'm looking for information on making a ubuntu RIS server to install muti OS's
<usr13> !swat | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ParkerR> O.O Hey KittyGirl
<FFTai> did you build a config file?
<Jordan_U> nekro: By installing boot code which ignores what the BIOS passes in the dl register and simply assumes that it needs to read from the first drive.
<ParkerR> Karen_m, i line winetricks and Office 2003 too :)
<ParkerR> *I like
<bambanx> sudo fancontrol /where/ever/you/stuck/the/file
<FFTai> no
<TBotNik> usr13: SWAT and GADMIN-Samba are worthless, don't do anything right.  Can't handle any smbclient calls.
<FFTai> to be honest, this might be a bit above your head
<usr13> TBotNik: You're better off manually editing the cofig files anyway.
<usr13> *config
<Karen_m> ParkerR, ok i will google that
<FFTai> let me install it just so i can see what it does
<TBotNik> usr13: Ur right on that, both those blot the smb.conf with useless and conflicting commands and so it never works.
<ParkerR> Karen_m, that was mostly a joke
<_aaron_> urlin2u, nvm i'm getting help with it on #ubuntu-server
<urlin2u> _aaron_, cool
<usr13> TBotNik: It's been my experience that most applications that try to guess what you want and write to the config files don't do it very well.
<FFTai> ^^^^^^^
<usr13> TBotNik: ... you have to go in behind and clean up errors.
<esson> hello world
<edbian> esson: Hello esson
<ParkerR> Hey edbian, how goes it?
<edbian> ParkerR: Good.  Need help with Ubuntu?
<ParkerR> edbian, naah just seeing how you were doing
<sgerbino> anyone able to get live galaxy compiz plugin working in 11.04?
<edbian> I'm good :)
<jinu> when I make C file using this 'make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` SUBDIRS=$PWD modules', I got error like this error: implicit declaration of function ‘user_path_walk
<DoYouKnow> are there any tools for linux firefox that will speed up downloads like there is for IE?
<DoYouKnow> managing the number of sockets?
<urlin2u> sgerbino, what is that in, inside compiz, I don't see it
<TBotNik> usr13: I use WebMin because I control all these remote boxes and most are not Ubuntu.
<FFTai> DoYouKnow, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<sgerbino> urlin2u: first you install an additional ppa, and the package compiz-plugins-livewallpapers
<DoYouKnow> thanks
<sgerbino> urlin2u: http://ilapstech.blogspot.com/2010/10/galaxy-live-wallpaper-like-compiz.html
<sgerbino> i tried compiling from source, and ppa -- no one seems to have it working in 11.04 that i've found
<prashant_> how to install java runtime environment ??
<prashant_> anyone here to help ??
<FFTai> hey guys, while i'm helping bamb, I have a display issue if anyone has some time
<FFTai> I have an old LCD tv that has a native resolution of 1366 x 768
<ParkerR> :D I love wine http://i.imgur.com/C0g1D.jpg
<FFTai> when it's hooked up to my box via HDMI, the task bars are outside of the screen
<edbian> ParkerR: gross
<prashant_> how to install jre in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<ParkerR> And speaking of 1366x768 XD
<FFTai> just right outside
<sgerbino> ParkerR: ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<ParkerR> edbian, :P
<sgerbino> i agree with edbian :p
<FFTai> I've tried decreasing it down to 1200x768, but it doesn't really help
<ParkerR> I like 2007. Better than any open source alternative imo
<FFTai> any ideaS?
<sgerbino> ParkerR: meh libre does the job for meh
<Sna4x8> Jordan_U: Disc golf clap (a normal clap that involves spilling beer). You're the man.
<Jordan_U> FFTai: See if the TV has an option labeled something like "overscan".
<FFTai> nope
<FFTai> it's an older tv
<FFTai> I've checked all the settings I can on the tv's end
<FFTai> and there is nothing i can do there
<Jordan_U> FFTai: Overscan is something that's been around since the dawn of TV.
<FFTai> haha, trust me, I've been through ever setting this tv has
<kapnobatai> hello
<FFTai> vizio vw32l hdtv10a
<kapnobatai> does anyone know how may I install on natty libboost-dev 1.40 side by side with libboost-dev 1.42 (current - stable) ?
<FFTai> if you don't believe me
<ParkerR> Office is the one thing that MS does right, imo
<edbian> FFTai: Might help to have the TV plugged in when the computer is booting.
<FFTai> done that too
<FFTai> it doesn't detect the native resolution
<FFTai> which is fine because I can just add it in
<FFTai> but it still puts the edges outside of the screen
<FFTai> which, some stations have their logo half cut off
<FFTai> so I think it might be the way the tv normally displays?
<Peddy> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FFTai> so I was trying to think of a way to just add like a few px of black space or something to the top and bottom
<prashant_> how to install java runtime environment in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<bullgard4_> Audacity > Effect > Normalize is grayed out. How can I change this?
<FFTai> sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<ParkerR> Or openjdk-6-jre
<Jordan_U> FFTai: Do you have an Nvidia graphics card?
<FFTai> no
<FFTai> i'm running an integrated card on my mobo
<bullgard4_> prashant_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<FFTai> this is my hdtv which i threw together as cheap as possible
<FFTai> a lot of salvaged parts
<FFTai> geez ParkerR, it's like you believe in free software or something xD
<ParkerR> XD
<FFTai> so I just got a mobo with an hdmi port
<Jordan_U> FFTai: If you can find an NVidia card nvidia-settings has an overscan correction option.
<FFTai> hrm, that's a good idea
<Jordan_U> FFTai: From searching around it appears to be possible with intel cards as well, though more difficult.
<FFTai> yeah, a nvidia card with hdmi might be the only option in this case...or just live with the task bars slightly out of reach
<ParkerR> FFTai, better man than I XD
<ParkerR> I hate overscan XD
<FFTai> it's the bane of my existence right now
<ParkerR> Although I have an nvidia chip so... XD
<r3b00t> soooo.. I re-installed ubuntu on my netbook and now cant get wifi to turn on
<FFTai> if I wasn't without a job for 5 months, i'd just order one xD
<FFTai> what's your chipset r2b00t
<r3b00t> broadcom
<FFTai> just trying manually installing the wrapper
<r3b00t> ?
<FFTai> ndis_wrapper
<ParkerR> FFTai, broadcom should be supported without ndoswrapper
<ParkerR> *ndiswrapper
<r3b00t> i cant even find the damn terminal on this version
<FFTai> ParkerR, since when?
<ParkerR> alt f2
<ParkerR> gnome-terminal
<Jordan_U> FFTai: Many years.
<FFTai> ah
<ParkerR> FFTai, since what I remember. Never had one in recent memory XD
 * FFTai can't keep up with kids these days
<ParkerR> Ahh
<ParkerR> Hehe
<FFTai> you kids and your new fangled toys
<ParkerR> Intel Wifi link 5100 ftw!!
<FFTai> \o/
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: System Settings > Additional Drivers
<FFTai> so, did broadcom finally stop being douchebags long enough to release native drivers?
<lewis93> Is it possible to get iTunes in Ubuntu 11.04 at all? I know it doesn't work through Wine.
<r3b00t> k so run what to activate my wifi?
<ParkerR> lewis93, no
<ParkerR> lewis93, and why the hell would you want to?
<ParkerR> No offense
 * FFTai remembers when he had to spend two weeks configuring ndis_wrapper manually to get wifi
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: Please watch your language.
<ParkerR> Sorry
<lewis93> ParkerR, none taken - I can't synchronise my iPod Touch with gtkpod or Banshee properly. It doesn't take in to account things like Apps, and I prefer iTunes' layout and interface.
<r3b00t> well I had this exact same friggen CD install of ubuntu and had wifi...
<r3b00t> now it wont work
<lewis93> ParkerR, could I run Windows inside of Ubuntu just for iTunes, or is there no such thing?
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: System Settings > Additional Drivers
<ParkerR> lewis93, well even if it did launch you wouldnt be able to sync
<lewis93> ParkerR, why not?
<Jordan_U> lewis93: Yes, using Virtualbox.
<ParkerR> lewis93, yes with vmware player or virtualbox
<ParkerR> vmware player has better USB support
<lewis93> ParkerR, so I could sync my iPod that way?
<bullgard4_> Audacity > Effect > Normalize is grayed out. How can I change this?
<ParkerR> Yes afaik
<FFTai> lewis, does amarok do what you want?
<r3b00t> jordan it doesnt work
<lewis93> FFTai, I don't know what amarok is sorry
<r3b00t> downloading packge indexes failed, please check your network status.
<FFTai> you might check it out
<FFTai> it's sort of like iTunes, but, i prefer it to iTunes
<ParkerR> lewis93, banshee or rhythmbox with libgpod should sync music
<FFTai> and it should sync with your iPod
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: Is it the only thing greyed out? Do you have playback paused instead of completely stopped?
<ParkerR> And you can use libimboiledevice to install apps
<ParkerR> ideviceinstaller
<r3b00t> anyone have any idea
<lewis93> ParkerR, how do I get those things? Would it be better to do it that way or should I use amarok like FFTai suggested?
<bullgard4_> Jordan_U: No, almost all entries of Audacity > Effect menu are grayed out.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: Then you probably have playback paused but not stopped. Hit the stop button.
<FFTai> try both ways and see what you like lewis
<ParkerR> lewis93, if you are going for natively syncing apps ideviceinstaller is what you need
<FFTai> isn't that installed by default with amarok now though?
<FFTai> ah, I gtg
<FFTai> bye
<ParkerR> FFTai, is it? I didnt know amarok did appp syncing
<ParkerR> *app
<marhell> hey, I have this weird cursor problem, Anyone who could help me with it?
<lewis93> ParkerR, I will give Amarok a go and see if it has app synching. If not, then I'll use ideviceinstaller. How do I get that though? Is it in Ubuntu Software Centre?
<lewis93> Center*
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Can you connect to the internet via ethernet temporarily?
<prashant_> bullgard4, its not working
<r3b00t> yeah
<ParkerR> lewis93, you have to compile it but it isnt too bad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471018
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Do that, then use Additional Drivers.
<lewis93> All right cheers :)
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: downloading
<bullgard4_> Jordan_U: This works. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4_: You're welcome.
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn"?
<r3b00t> whats weird there is a little sliding switch on the front of my netbook, it is used to turn on/off wifi.. it wont turn it on it stays red
<JuNeX> hi! is there any way i can connect my bluetoothheadset in my ubuntu while watching movies or listening music?
<r3b00t> http://pastebin.com/bHytAq1L
<prashant_> java plugin missing can anyone guide me through it ubuntu 11.04
<JuNeX> im using ubuntu 10.10
<prashant_> ??
<prashant_> any solutions
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: see anything in there?
<ParkerR> prashant_, try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ParkerR> Or use Google Chrome
<wildbat> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<prashant_> ParkerR, i have installed it but my browser is showing plugin missing
<wildbat> JuNeX: just pair it with your PC .
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: That wireless card should be supported by the open source b43 drivers and the proprietary STA drivers.
<r3b00t> nothing came up on that list
<JuNeX> @wildbat i can't pair it to my pc.. the pc can't see it
<prashant_> ParkerR,
<groktar> hi, i'm having trouble setting up postfix on my ubuntu server.  nothing can authenticate with it. i don't suppose anyone would take a look at my log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/668924/
<ParkerR> prashant_, what?
<prashant_> ParkerR, i have installed it but my browser is showing plugin missing
<ParkerR> wildbat had a good suggestion
<r3b00t> ugh
<ParkerR> prashant_, sudo synaptic, then Settings > Repositories > Other software. Check the first two boxes
<JuNeX> i tried setting up new device but its been 20 mins now and my bluetoothheadset can't bee found. its still searching
<ParkerR> The click close then reload
<ParkerR> *Then
<ParkerR> And search sun-java6-plugin
<JuNeX> i still can pair it
<JuNeX> i mean Can't pair it
<r3b00t> anybody else have any idea why my wifi wont turn on?
<prashant_> ParkerR, ok then ??
<ParkerR> Did you install the plguin?
<r3b00t> plugin?
<prashant_> ParkerR, now what to do ?
<ParkerR> Then restart firefox if it is open
<ParkerR> And load a page with java
<G0R> r3b00t: load the module for it with modprobe and see if that helps
<abhay_> i need help in v4l2 driver
<abhay_> abyone there
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Try "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer".
<r3b00t> G0R: how do you use modprobe?
<prashant_> ParkerR, i did it but it says java plugin missing
<ParkerR> Did you follow all those steps?
<G0R> r3b00t: just type "modprobe modulename"
<urlin2u> JuNeX, here is ubuntu forums link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761433
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: got an error on installation
<ParkerR> G0R, Umm hemmight need the module name
<ParkerR> *he might
<G0R> ParkerR: that's for him to find out, I don't know what hardware he has
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Please pastebin the complete output.
<urlin2u> JuNeX, I also find at least 2 bugs on the web as well.
<JuNeX> im gonna try this link. sorry but im still a newbie here in ubuntu
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/EnDWt0dw
<JuNeX> @urlin2u where can i open this -- > /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<ParkerR> JuNeX, nano /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: That appears to be empty.
<r3b00t> what does?
<urlin2u> JuNeX, in the terminal run sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf    or nano as suggested, geidt is maybe easier for a new user
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: Never mind, it's some problem with the page or my browser.
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: started with "Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315"
<r3b00t> thats what threw the code
<JuNeX> Thanks Parker
<JuNeX> got it.. i already opened the .conf file
<ParkerR> Np
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: OK. "sudo apt-get remove firmware-b43-installer" will hopefully at least remove it again.
<JuNeX> @urlin2u should i follow whats on the link?
<urlin2u> JuNeX, not sure really, I was just looking at the web for answers.
<r3b00t> removed
<JuNeX> ahh ok.. im also looking in the web but no success..
<urlin2u> JuNeX, those lines can be removed if that doesn't work.
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/wifi-ubuntu-install-broadcom-drivers.html would that apply to me?
<JuNeX> ok.. i'll try it. i'll just save this default .conf file
<JuNeX> :D
<betanick> hi ubuntu
<ParkerR> Hello betanick
<megaloman> Narwhal is teh awesome.
<betanick> can i ask a non ubuntu question in #ubuntu?
<JuNeX> i got this error..  [ Error writing /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf: Permission denied ]
<rww> betanick: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support only. #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-support chat.
<r3b00t> Jordan_U: damn my b43-fwcutter is already most current
<betanick> rww: ty
 * r3b00t kicks ubuntu!!!!
<r3b00t> why wont you work!
<urlin2u> JuNeX, open it with inn the terminal sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<ParkerR> r3b00t, sometimes there are low pwer bugs
<JuNeX> ahh ok
<ParkerR> Like my wifi wont work in Windows so I reboot and activate the chip in something else and them when I go back to windows irt works
<ParkerR> *then
<ParkerR> *it
<ParkerR> Or like when I used wubi
<marhell> Hey, could anyone help me with a mouse/cursor problem?
<r3b00t> here is the ting
<r3b00t> thing*
<ParkerR> If I turned my bluetooth radio off in windows and rebooted to Ubuntu it would stay off and not activate at all
<ParkerR> Reactivating in Windows and back to Ubuntu turned it on
<r3b00t> I had this exact same installation from the same CD and everything about a month ago.. i took it off and now am putting it back on.. now it doesnt work
<r3b00t> when I had it a month ago it DID work
<JuNeX> still i can't pair it with my bluetooth
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<JuNeX> still can't pair it with my bluetooth headset
<r3b00t> I did lshw -C network and it says network Disabled, wireless interface wlan0
<r3b00t> so I know it sees wlan0 it just wont turn it on
<megaloman> Does emacs23 play well with narwhal?
<betanick> r3b00t: ifconfig wlan0 up?
<r3b00t> one sec.. installing something
<r3b00t> ooOoOoh my wifi light came on
<urlin2u> r3b00t, you might try another distro for comparison maybe it is the switch
<urlin2u> cool
<r3b00t> brb testing
<Pippi_Longstock> how should i simulate deb package to check their dependencies?
<widewake> hello, recently my browsing speed has been cut in half, my page loading via mozilla and other applications are taking minutes too long.. no idea what it could be, i have full bars. i took a speed test and my results are harsh
<widewake> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1438216153.png
<tensorpudding> your download rate is 2.56 MB/s?
<tensorpudding> that's faster than mine
<tripelb> What is error -71 and how could I find that out for myself: context: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 58  (newline) [449024.716024] usb 4-2.1: device not accepting address 58, error -71 (newline) [449024.718061] hub 4-2:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1  AND does enumerate mean mount?  -- I've been asking this for 3 days now. Please give me some sugar.
<r3b00t> hmm wont connect
<widewake> anyone know how to speed up browser speed? or what the problem may be? just last week there was no problem, now i can barely load pages. im also looking though google..
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: Here is something new.... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/bluetooth-configuration-where-is-it-stored-on-debian-895907/
<tensorpudding> it's almost surely your ISP's fault
<ParkerR> widewake, type about:config
<ParkerR> Then type ipv6
<r3b00t> aw WTF... i cant get on my network OR the unsecured network...
<r3b00t> it just sits there and tries to connect
<widewake> ParkerR,  terminal?
<ParkerR> No in firefox
<widewake> k
<ParkerR> And then doubleclick where it says false and it will turn to true
<ParkerR> Then restart firefox
<betanick> r3b00t: what if you assign an ip?
<r3b00t> does ubuntu have some stupid firewall built inor something?
<r3b00t> lemme try that
<widewake> ParkerR,  its true already
<ParkerR> Hmm
<ParkerR> Ok
<widewake> ParkerR, ill refresh it just for funs
<ParkerR> Weird. Dunno then
<JuNeX> Thanks DebiansArmy.. i'll try this one now.. i also find a link now im trying to figure it out. --> http://madebynathan.com/2010/04/29/how-to-use-a-bluetooth-headset-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<JuNeX> im trying if this version will be ok on 10.10
<r3b00t> where do I config my own ip?
<r3b00t> found it..
<r3b00t> still not working
<r3b00t> WTF!
<betanick> r3b00t: can you ping your router?
<r3b00t> it keeps asking me for my WPA password.. but Im typing it correctly every time..
<urlin2u> widewake, have you checked with a speed test on the web?
<uabn93> r3b00t: are you on a laptop under wifi?
<r3b00t> nope it says network is unreachable
<widewake> urlin2u,  yes, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1438216153.png
<r3b00t> no im on my desktop wired into my router
<betanick> r3b00t: is you wpa a long password if so maybe use 1234test for now?
<r3b00t> the other machine with ubuntu is a laptop
<r3b00t> its the same Ive been using for over a year
<r3b00t> the same one that works on my other laptop, my phone, my tablet
<somsip> r3b00t: definitely worthwhile removing password for testing. I've had some laptops with some OSes just refuse to connect to a WPA SSID
<r3b00t> well i refuse to NOT have security
<somsip> r3b00t: then you won't know if it's a password issue or not
<betanick> r3b00t: just for a quick test
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: Ran across several people complaining they have to manual start bluetooth to get headset to work or to connect to ubuntu
<uabn93> just do it temporarily
<r3b00t> k brb lemme remove it
<Jordan_U> r3b00t: I would try shutting down and starting back up again (not simply rebooting as that won't reset the wireless card completely).
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: Here may be a better way to start this bluetooth idea... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463610&highlight=bluetooth+headset+sound+issue
<JuNeX> @DebianArmy i see... how can i manually start my bluetooth? tried some in the web but it wont still pair.. also downloaded the bluetooth manager got no luck
<uabn93> Jordan_U: its strange, he said hes using a wired connection
<JuNeX> @debianArmy ok.. i'll check the link
<JuNeX> thanks
<shomon> hi, can I install thunderbird 6 via apt somehow yet?
<shomon> in 10.10
<Jordan_U> uabn93: I told him to connect via eithernet so that he could download wireless drivers.
<Tophen> Could I get some simple networking help?
<betanick> Tophen: yes
<betanick> next
<r3b00t> k changes applied.. no security
<JuNeX> what is hcitool?
<urlin2u> shomon, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<Tophen> Ok. I'm not great with this stuff.
<betanick> <Jordan_U> r3b00t: I would try shutting down and starting back up again (not simply rebooting as that won't reset the wireless card completely).
<Tophen> Ok, but not great.
<betanick> Tophen: that's ok
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: hold on cooking be right back...
<Tophen> I'm at a boarding school at the boarding house. I can get wireless access as my friend got me on. I deleted the autoeth0 connection and I can't connect to the wired.
<tripelb> How do I find what an error code means? I cant get my android to connect. someone told me to do dmesg and so I did and got this....
<tripelb> What is error -71 and how could I find that out for myself: context: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 58  (newline) [449024.716024] usb 4-2.1: device not accepting address 58, error -71 (newline) [449024.718061] hub 4-2:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1  AND does enumerate mean mount?  -- I've been asking this for 3 days now. Please give me some sugar.
<Tophen> I'm on another computer.
<JuNeX> @debianArmy ok :D
<r3b00t> grr now its not even showing up on the list
<Tophen> There's an option when I click the network thing at the top. But it won't connect.
<Tophen> I might have misconfigured.
<shomon> urlin2u, thanks very much!
<zi> Seems like ubuntu has equalized off the bass off of my headphone  output, why and how can I fix that?
<r3b00t> oh there it is lol
<r3b00t> k so still not connecting
<LostyJai> I'm using 11.04 (Natty) and I setup automatic login, but when the computer restarts and I try to remote in via VNC, on the ubuntu screen it says I need to type password for login keyring or something?
<LostyJai> how do I get rid of that
<betanick> r3b00t: do you need to use b43?
<r3b00t> shutting down, then restarting
<urlin2u> shomon, no prob installing myself just for fun.;-)
<ubuntu> 55555
<betanick> r3b00t: what about modprobe?
<Pippi_Longstock> no backport for maverick on samba 3.6.0?
<r3b00t> hold on 1 thing at a time lol
<glisstech> I am having an issue where when I start certain software apps, like virtualbox, or Quassel I am logged out of my session
<glisstech> and I have found a reference to the gnome-keyring in the auth.log
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: Here is the link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio  For short it is the tool used to see the devices it scans in bluetooth
<ubuntu> hi
<Tophen> Yeah?
<uabn93> hi
<Tophen> About the thingo?
<DebiansArmy> JuNeX: The problem is the bluetooth devices in 11.04 are dropping connectioon so some are manually forcing connection with the same result of a lost signal..
<ubuntu> i have downloaded ubuntu ultimate edition 3.0 and i can not find software center
<ubuntu> do u know where it is
<JuNeX> @debianArmy ok i'll check this site. the Bluetooth manager still wont see my headset
<JuNeX> @debianArmy ok.. but im using 10.10
<Tophen> betanick?
<ubuntu> if i download  ubuntu 11  is there anyway to have a normal desktop or does it have to look like a cell phone??
<DebiansArmy> restart service sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart understand haven't seen any complaints of 10.10 dropping connectionn
<betanick> Tophen: wireless?
<Tophen> Wired.
<thrasher456> @ubuntu the ultimate edition is for gamers ?
<JuNeX> junexgodoy@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<JuNeX> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<r3b00t> okay still not connecting
<ubuntu> yes thats the one i have
<ubuntu> i am on it now
<Tophen> I got on the wireless just fine becuase my friend knew admin pass.
<ubuntu> but i cant find software center so i dont know if i want to install it
<thrasher456> is it for gaming or what
<glisstech> ubuntu: At the login screen, once you click on your login username, you will have the option below to choose Ubuntu Classic
<Tophen> But now I can't work out how to get on wired.
<ubuntu> its alright its got some decent games
<ubuntu> i dont know if i want to install it though beause i need software cente rbeucase im a noob
<ubuntu> and i dont know how to get it
<thrasher456> sudo apt-install <software name>  try it
<r3b00t> okay now what the F*** next
<r3b00t> im ready to toss this out my window
<ubuntu> no, i need the actual ubuntu software center
 * r3b00t kicks ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<somsip> r3b00t: the best thing might be to take a break with what you are saying
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: what's the issue
<ubuntu> also when i try to install backtrack distro my wifi doesnt work
<Misiex> hi who uses virtualbox ? how can i mount existing sata disk?
<thrasher456> m on backtrack 5 right now
<ubuntu> its really cool but i cant get my wifi to work in it
<r3b00t> just installed ubuntu, it wont connect to the internet
<ubuntu> otherwise id be using that
<thrasher456> which card do u have for wifi i mean the adapter
<ubuntu> it sees the networks  but it just says getting ip for a min then it says error
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: what is your wifi chipset
<r3b00t> broadcom
<ubuntu> its usb wireless card belkin model f6d4050
<overclucker> yuk, broadcom
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: have you run Additional Drivers
<betanick> r3b00t: what about modprobe?
<shomon> I just did sudo apt-add-respsitory for the new thunderbird, and it keeps getting stuck and not inding the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: Ubuntu has some special drivers for some broadcom wifi
<shomon> finding, that is... looking for ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<r3b00t> modprobe?
<r3b00t> yes I ran additional drivers nothing came up
<ubuntu> the wifi didnt work on the live cd do u think it would work if i installed it?
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: run 'sudo lshw -C network' in a terminal
<ubuntu> thrasher is backtrack on ubuntu 11??
<Derpella> Hello, I installed 10.10 on a fresh laptop, something went wrong when upgrading to natty, I used packet repair and succeeded, but desktop keeps refreshing and I can't even click any command.
<r3b00t> lemme paste bin this
<urlin2u> shomon, I saw some key not updated or something when I ran it but the key is on the page.
<betanick> r3b00t: google modprobe broadcom
<shomon> urlin2u, can you manually tell it the key?
<r3b00t> http://pastebin.com/UsYNxHm5
<Lasers> Derpella: Upgrading blows. Opt for a clean installation of 10.04 LTS or 11.04 on the laptop.
<tensorpudding> 4312 should be supported by the standard wifi driver
<Derpella> Lasers: can't burn dvd's, unfortunately
<maestrojed> I just consolidated  my music to ubuntu. I insist on keeping my music lossless. Half my music is FLAC, the other half Applelossless m4a. Can you suggest a program to batch conver these all to a standard lossless format? On linux/ubuntu what is the lossless format of choice, FLAC?
<Lasers> Derpella: USB sticks?
<r3b00t> see anything in there?
<urlin2u> shomon, in the past I have saved the key to a gedit, put it in home, then go to synaptic settings-repositories-authentication-import key file
<Derpella> lasers: too old pc, won't boot from usb
<shomon> ah, thanks!
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: the b43 driver should work
<r3b00t> how do I install that
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: are you sure it's not that your wifi is disabled?
<thrasher456> @darpella if u cant install by USB and also cant burn DVD then best would be to get oracle vm machine and install ubuntu
<r3b00t> no because it shows a list of networks to connect to. I put my WPA password in and it keeps popping up for me to enter it
<r3b00t> i removed the security on my network and it still wouldnt connect
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: uh
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: if a list of networks show up, then the driver is loaded
<ikonia> r3b00t: are you using network manage to connect to the wireless network ?
<JuNeX> be right back later will restart PC..
<ikonia> network manager even
<lewis93> Any suggestions on my driver problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1826243
<tensorpudding> r3b00t: but just to be sure, open the terminal, and look at the output of 'lsmod' to see what modules are loaded
<osmosis_paul> Good morning, somebody know how can i add an shortcut into the left shortcut bar of ubuntu 11.04???? the shortcut is for a program that i download from internet and is not a debian package so the application search engine does not find it
<r3b00t> I use whatever it is thats in the upper right corner, looks like a slice of pizza
<ikonia> lewis93: you're already getting help on the forum for this
<r3b00t> i dont see mod probe running
<lewis93> ikonia, I know and it has reached a halt.
<ikonia> r3b00t: ok - can you open a terminal please and pastebin the output of the command "sudo iwconfig"
<thrasher456> @osmosis right click on desktop then select link to application then throw it into the left shortcut bar
<ikonia> lewis93: the guy helping you is probablyh asleep
<urlin2u> osmosis_paul, make a launcher for hit with right click and drag it to the panel
<urlin2u> it*
<thrasher456> osmo left
<r3b00t> http://pastebin.com/q7FW9tzb
<r3b00t> (yes blacknyellow is my router lol)
<ikonia> r3b00t: ok - good news, it's connected to the blacknyellow network
<tensorpudding> i don't know about that
<r3b00t> but when I pull out the network cable it drops
<tensorpudding> if it had a link it'd have a bit more information wouldn't it
<ikonia> r3b00t: the bad news is the router is not taking it onboard, which is why you don't have an assocaited accesspoint, or ip address
<k4r1m> how do I add a file to a certain directory inside a zip file using zip?
<shomon> urlin2u, I think the port is closed to go to the keyserver :(
<thrasher456> anybody here knows 4 player podcast ?
<glisstech> thrasher456: Miro
<thrasher456> miro knows it
<urlin2u> shomon, what happens when you just run a update && upgrade after adding the ppa?
<thrasher456> ok
<r3b00t> so its my router causing this?
<shomon> I can't add the ppa, because the port for the key server is blocked by my company firewall
<ikonia> r3b00t: well, I wouldn't say causing it, however, certainly not working with it
<r3b00t> then why cant I connect to my apartment's free wifi? its an unsecured network
<betanick> r3b00t: mac filter?
<r3b00t> lemme check
<jose> Hi, was installing samba from source file, i can't find /etc/init.d/smb. its rare?
<urlin2u> shomon, ah I see, your personal computer?
<ikonia> jose: no, it won't install it
<r3b00t> i dont have MAC filtering enabled
<ikonia> r3b00t: just step back for a minute
<jose> how i can do that ikonia ?
<ikonia> jose: do what ?
<ikonia> r3b00t: so blacnknyellow is the network you want to connect to, yes/no
<jose> can i install smbd service in etc.init.d?
<ikonia> jose: yes
<ikonia> jose: it's just a script
<shomon> urlin2u, can I do something like gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys  MYKEY
<r3b00t> yes
<urlin2u> shomon, I wouldn't know.
<r3b00t> but also to any other network I need.. because I use this netbook for wardriving
<ikonia> r3b00t: it's currently running without any encyption yes/no
<shomon> ok no problem, thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> shomon, np.
<r3b00t> no its WPA right now
<ikonia> r3b00t: right - so the output of iwconfig shows it's not using any encyption,
<jose> i look for information, any suggestions?
<ikonia> r3b00t: Encryption key:off
<ikonia> jose: you need to create your own script
<ikonia> jose: if you're building samba from source code you should know what you're doing - this is basic stuff
<r3b00t> k
<ikonia> r3b00t: so that's possibly why it's not currently associated
<osmosis_paul> Another thing, it is possible made that the shortcut bar of ubuntu 11.04 show more quick?
<r3b00t> I just selected WPA and typed my password in
<r3b00t> and its not connecting
<betanick> r3b00t: google modprobe broadcom :)
<ikonia> r3b00t: is this an inbuilt wireless card, or some usb dongle (please don't say dongle)
<r3b00t> on board
<betanick> r3b00t: but you won't beable to put the card into monitor mode
<r3b00t> i can put it into monitor mode
<zi> Does ubuntu have a equalizer built in by default?
<r3b00t> betanick: i did google it and didnt find much
<ikonia> r3b00t: what make/model of card is it ?
<ikonia> betanick: do you know he's using a broadcom card ?
<r3b00t> just people complaining it wasnt working
<betanick> r3b00t: if you use modprobe that is
<betanick> ikonia: yes
<r3b00t> yeah screw that I need monitor mode
<ikonia> betanick: which one
<r3b00t> the shitty thing is I JUST HAD IT WORKING a few days ago
<ikonia> r3b00t: tone down the language
<jose> i saw few ways to do, i was just asking..
<r3b00t> sorry
<betanick> ikonia: i don't know which one
<r3b00t> I re-installed ubuntu.. still no workie
<ikonia> jose: ok, well, get on with it
<ikonia> r3b00t: I guess the obvious question is first, is anything else connected to this router ?
<betanick> ikonia: does airmon-ng work?
<betanick> r3b00t: does airmon-ng work?
<ikonia> betanick: I thought that was for cisco chipsets to be honest, I don't know
<r3b00t> yeah usually my phone, tablet and macbook.. but right now just my imac hard wired into it
<r3b00t> I have XP dualboot on this laptop lemme boot into xp and see if it works
<ikonia> r3b00t: ok - can you verify the router is available first, lets not chase our tail
<betanick> ikonia: modprobe?
<ikonia> betanick: what about modprobe ?
<betanick> ikonia: what's for cisco chipsets?
<ikonia> betanick: I thought airmon-ng was for mostly cisco based chipsets
<betanick> ikonia: nope
<r3b00t> if I dont have the network cable plugged in I cant ping the router
<ikonia> r3b00t: of course you can't, you're not on the network
<betanick> r3b00t: do you have a model for us?
<r3b00t> betanick: yes airmon works
<r3b00t> it lets me put it in mon mode
<r3b00t> yeah one sec
<clarezoe> hi, my gtalk in empathy shows network error today? Anyone knows what was wrong? It has been working for a long time
<r3b00t> BCM4312
<betanick> r3b00t: and you can see a list of aps?
<r3b00t> of aps?
<betanick> r3b00t: access points?
<r3b00t> oh yeah it lists every one around me
<betanick> r3b00t: just doesn't connect
<r3b00t> right
<betanick> r3b00t: what version of b43?
<doritey> u-bun-tu!
<r3b00t> says rev 0.1
<betanick> r3b00t: 2.6.33+
<DebiansArmy> doritey: un boon tooo
<ikonia> doritey: do you have a support question ?
<gaurav_natty> how to make a file executable file
<Dulak> gaurav_natty: for everyone or just you?
<r3b00t> ?
<r3b00t> just the rev is all it listed
<doritey> ikonia: No I'm just here to cause a ruckus.
<it-wijaya> how to print half letter
<it-wijaya> ?..
<it-wijaya> from ubuntu
<ikonia> doritey: please don't bother, the topic of this channel is ubuntu support, please keep to that topic only.
<r3b00t> Im going to take a break from this and come back tomorrow
<r3b00t> thanks everybody for trying to help
<Kanzar> hi all, newbie trying to set up a VPN on a host1plus vps. I'm using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html but am stuck at where I need to edit the server.conf. I don't understand what I should be changing the IPs to, as I don't -know- what the IPs should be, or if they are just there for the VPN to assign... or something. And I can't find some of the options to
<Kanzar> edit either.
<doritey> Don't be ridiculous. All I did was a funny greeting. Your complaining that I happened to spout ONE LINE that wasn't ubuntu support-related is detracting more from the point of this channel than anything I ever did.
<betanick> r3b00t: ya sry you didn't get it
<doritey> I'm here to ask questions and provide support, so there's no need to complain.
<ikonia> doritey: you've done one pointless line, I'm asking you not to conntinue it
<r3b00t> now if it works in XP (my dual boot) then its an ubuntu issue right?
<betanick> r3b00t: have you tried madwifi?
<doritey> And I'm asking you not to nitpick at stuff that probably won't continue in the first place. :-)
<ikonia> doritey: you've done it in other channels, so how about just say "ok"
<r3b00t> is that like modprobe?
<r3b00t> lol
<betanick> r3b00t: nope
<betanick> r3b00t: like b43
<doritey> Other channels have nothing to do with #ubuntu. Give it a rest man. I understand your sentiment and all but it's annoying that a guy can't even say hi without getting IRC REPRIMANDED.
<DebiansArmy> doritey: watch out I got ripped by this one early in the day... This one is trying to set a record how many people they can help in an hour.... lol
<betanick> r3b00t: you install b43?
<r3b00t> okay so on XP it wont even list any networks around me
<gaurav_natty> i am an eclipse file in my drive i want 2 make it exectuble how i make them
<ikonia> doritey: that is not a greeting, just to make it clear, please don't do it in this channel,
<doritey> Just to be clear, leave me alone and don't ever complain about something ever again unless it's clear that it's meant to detract from the purpose of this channel instead of lashing out at one-liners that may or may not continue.
<doritey> You're ridiculous.
<doritey> Go away.
<betanick> r3b00t: what about a shutdown wait 10 secs and power up?
<r3b00t> tried that
<r3b00t> i jsut dont see how one day it works.. the next it doesnt, even between 2 different operating systems
<betanick> r3b00t: may aireplay burnt it out lol
<betanick> r3b00t: is the switch on?
<r3b00t> yes the switch is on
<dohomi> hello
<betanick> r3b00t: have you tried turing the switch on and off
<r3b00t> yes
<dohomi> does somebody know, how to delete thousands of filename in one time? I have all filenames row by row and want to delete them...can I do this with a bash script?
<somsip> r3b00t: what was the result of turning off WPA on the router? I missed what you said...
<r3b00t> never connected
<somsip> r3b00t: same sort of thing - just hanging?
<r3b00t> yup
<somsip> r3b00t: anything interesting showing for error messages? Does dmesg shw any dhcp info?
<lewis93> I just got an email from Realtek about struggling to use my driver. They sent me this email: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668988/ I followed the instructions up 'til where it says "sudo su" then "make". "make" and "make install" do not do anything. What now?
<r3b00t> ill mess with it more tomorrow.. I gotta hit the sack
<stefan_> Hello, is there a tool to show me the names of the computers of the w-lan-network i am connected to? It is an open network and i want to contact the owner concerning the risks of this.
<gaurav_natty> drwxr-xr-x 16 gaurav gaurav    12288 2011-08-18 13:16 Desktop What these lines means in terminal when i do ls -
<stefan_> (U 10.10 64bit)
<czar> hi stefan
<betanick> stefan_: nmap :)
<cjs> In Ubuntu 11.04, when I bring up the "configure toolbar" dialog box, I can't flip the sections open and closed, nor do the OK or Cance buttons work. Any thoughts? It worked fine under Ubuntu 10.04.
<betanick> stefan_: run ettercap to get thir pop3 email info and send them a note :)
<cjs> I could change some checkboxes a moment ago, but the whole thing seems to have wedged now.
<stefan_> thanks. I have run nmap and now i must look, what the output is. I will try ettercap afterwards.
<cjs> Oh, so I can close the dialog box window and go back to normal (minus the toolbar changes I'm looking for)....
<rickardo11> Is there any way I can connect to my server with AFP?
<betanick> stefan_: make sure you include their password in the email
<cjs> stefan_: Do you really want to send someone a note stating you've just performed what is probably a criminal act against them?
<stefan_> It is weird. On Win Vista (at least) the network is open, but one cannot connect. Ubuntu simply connects :D
<dohomi> Is there some () or {} for wrapping for a deleting bash script, I have over 1500 rows and want to delete each file, dont want to copy "rm " in front of each row.
<stefan_> cjs, in Germany this is not illegal
<betanick> stefan_: maybe it's a problem with the ssid
<stefan_> cjs, in Germany one has to pay only for traffic, that costs the victim money, but this irrelevant, as everyone has a flatrate and the sums would be cents
<betanick> stefan_: i know xp had issues with some ssids
<stefan_> (but it is forbidden to have an open w-lan in Germany one one is responsible for criminal things done by the ip)
<betanick> stefan_: can you access their router?
<stefan_> no, their router is password protected
<betanick> stefan_: linksys?
<cjs> stefan_: Interesting.
<stefan_> it is a d-link dir-300 router
<fdsnfx> sa
<fdsnfx> yarram
<betanick> stefan_: tyr username: admin and password: none or admin
<betanick> stefan_: try*
<betanick> stefan_: you can then configure it for them
<betanick> stefan_: make sure you use wpa or wpa2
<stefan_> betanick, their router seems to be protected
<betanick> stefan_: could be a honeypot?
<stefan_> betanick, the Dir-300 has no password at all by default. I do not know the expression honeypot
<stefan_> Something to lure me?
<betanick> stefan_: they welcome users to connect to it
<betanick> stefan_: they use them to gather information
<betanick> stefan_: any other hosts beside the router when you ran nmap?
<stefan_> betanick, this ssid exists in this house of good friendly neighbours for months. Two weeks ago, a lightning bolt destroyed some devices. I think, this ssid was protected before.
<kapipi> It seems that ubuntu uses two fonts when rendering a text of mixed japanese and english. How can I see what fonts are in use for rendering the japanese characters?
<betanick> stefan_: aoh so you know who it belongs to
<optimusP> can anybody suggest me DNS
<betanick> optimusP: opendns?
<fragolina> ciaso a tutti
<stefan_> no, the lightning bolt hit the hole big house. Our router and phone was destroyed too.
<betanick> stefan_: oh
<optimusP> betanick, can you please tell me ip, i am not able to browse
<Myrtti> optimusP: 8.8.8.8
<betanick> optimusP: that's google
<cjs> kapipi: I do believe that it's the application, not Ubuntu, doing the rendering.
<betanick> optimusP: same with 8.8.4.4
<betanick> optimusP: opendns = 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<stefan_> betanick, nmap shows me things, which I do not know much about but the host seems to use microsoft whatever: Ex: scanme.nmap.org, microsoft.com/24, 192.168.0.1; 10.0.0-255.1-254
<stefan_> Or this is due to my other PC with Vista trying to connect (without success :D)
<betanick> stefan_: how are you running nmap?
<stefan_> betanick, nmap ENTER
<betanick> stefan_: try nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<betanick> stefan_: nmap ENTER should only display the help
<stefan_> betanick, http://pastebin.com/zPkjUVCk
<optimusP>  betanick lookup seems to be slow
<betanick> stefan_: 192.168.0.100 is you and 192.168.0.1 is the router
<betanick> stefan_: no other hosts
<stefan_> ok
<betanick> optimusP: are you using google or opendns?
<betanick> stefan_: now run "nmap 192.168.0.1 --open" or "nmap 192.168.0.100 --open"
<stefan_> betanick, http://pastebin.com/UAZ8xuQP
<betanick> stefan_: goto www.whatismyip.com
<betanick> stefan_: that will tell you your ip address
<betanick> stefan_: iplookup.com i believe will tell you your provider
<don-i> trying to setup vsftp. I can access it locally, but not externally
<don-i> where should I be looking to solve the problem ?
<betanick> don-i: firewall?
<don-i> none...
<betanick> don-i: port forwording?
<don-i> i set it up...
<betanick> don-i: port forwarding*
<don-i> hm..
<don-i> let me try from another machine
<rhughes> Playing the game Machinarium from Humble indie bundle but save seems to loose games. ideas?
<don-i> i just wanted to make sure that it does work locally, ive been testing with localhost only..
<don-i> i did a scan of my network and port 21 is exposed
<betanick> don-i: try using your network ip
<LjL-Webchat> my computer misbehaves (spontaneously reboots), and that has resulted in serious corruption of my btrfs filesystem. fsck segfaults on it. what could i do?
<stefan_> betanick, thanks, I think I know, who has a contract with this provider.
<don-i> betanick, as in my internal ip ?
<don-i> in that case, i can connect
<stefan_> It is the owner of the house
<betanick> don-i: like a 192 not 127
<don-i> ya
<makara> hi. Wifi not authenticating on 11.04 32bit. I see a lot of talk about WAP not working out the box. Where are we up to with this?
<don-i> betanick,  i tried from another machine
<don-i> and i was able to connect
<betanick> don-i: can you access it form another computer?
<betanick> from*
<don-i> betanick, yup :)
<don-i> i just rechecked as i was talking to you
<betanick> don-i: sorry what's the problem then?
<don-i> i want to access it from outside my network
<don-i> not using internal ip
<betanick> don-i: and you have port fowarding setup?
<Polysics> 11.04 WTF
<betanick> don-i: want me to nmap you?
<Polysics> it is simply horrible
<tensorpudding> !ot | Polysics
<ubottu> Polysics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<don-i> sure
<betanick> don-i: oh you know what it could be too
<makara> LjL-Webchat - sounds like hardware, not ubuntu
<betanick> don-i: some ISPs don't allow certain ports.. you have to buy the server package
<Polysics> is there a way to get back the old gnome notification chain?
<LjL> makara: the spontaneous reboots are hardware, but i'm not trying to address those, i'm merely trying to fix the filesystem now
<betanick> don-i: port 21? try another port
<don-i> no that cant be...because i have a nas server, that supports ftp, and it works.
<don-i> ive disabled it
<don-i> but it works
<betanick> don-i: oh ok
<don-i> and why would isps block ftp ?! :S
<tripelb> hello. I relly need help. My froyo android phone when connected, charges but does not connect. someone told me to do dmesg (3 days ago) and I'd like someone to tell me what the error code is and maybe help me. Thanks.
<betanick> don-i: so they can make more $$
<don-i> bastards
<don-i> lol
<betanick> don-i: so port 21?
<betanick> stefan_: np good luck
<tensorpudding> Polysics: which notifications are you talking about?
<don-i> im wondering if...
<Polysics> tensorpudding, i basically do not have a systray
<don-i> are you familar with wds ?
<makara> LjL - beyond me I'm afraid. Ubuntu checks filesystem occasionally when it loads. What happens when you turn on?
<don-i> im not..i just learned about it today..lol...
<Polysics> no skype or empathy icons, no guake button, nothing
<Polysics> just a network, volume and mail (which i do not even use) icon
<LjL-Webchat> makara: says something like "serious errors have been found, ignore, don't mount or fix manually?"
<betanick> don-i: wds for wifi?
<tensorpudding> Polysics: the old notification area is still there, it's just configured to hide most of the icons because the indicator area makes them superfluous
<tensorpudding> Polysics: it can be configured
<don-i> betanick, ya, i needed wifi in an area of my house, and i couldnt run a cable, so i bought 2 routers today and loaded dd-wrt and used them to create a wds..a bridge
<Polysics> tensorpudding, i would leave it to the users to decide what is superflous imho
<makara> boot from cd and run the gui diskutility, choose 'check filesystem' for your drive. maybe it will have more options
<makara> LjL
<tensorpudding> Polysics: that's never been the way that such things are done
<don-i> betanick, it took some time to get it setup, but my desktops are hardwired into a router, that communicates wirelessly with another router connected to a modem. its an ugly setup but it works
<Polysics> this would surely be a cause of problems with a new user. they put in a lot of work on unity, then someone starts skype and the icon isn't there
<LjL-Webchat> makara: ok i will try
<Polysics> i just found out how t oshow them, btw
<tensorpudding> Polysics: install dconf-editor, and follow this guide: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/
<Polysics> i found the same URL :-D
<don-i> betanick, the router im connected too right now, is the station, and dhcp is set to repeat. When i port forward, i port forwarded from the router that acts as a wds ap
<don-i> betanick, im wondering if i need to port forward both routers, or if i port forwarded the wrong one ?
<tensorpudding> i thought skype was one of the ones in the whitelist; skype not having an icon there would be a bug
<betanick> don-i: you need to forward the port on all
<don-i> betanick, lets go give that  a try
<raven> Xorg causes very high cpu load - how to find out why?
<th0r> raven: what does top show?
<raven> th0r, 99%
<th0r> raven: top shows X running that high or is that the total? Are you using a proprietary video driver?
<don-i> betanick, ive set both to fwd 21, but same thing
<don-i> betanick, just for laughs, i also removed them, and tried again, and it refused the connection immediately
<selite> Hello everyone
<raven> th0r, X is running 99% load until i "reset" it with kill and relogin
<selite> Can you please tell me where can I find open source projects to work on?
<th0r> raven: when you kill X and log back in, does it settle down?
<raven> th0r, yes then it is "normal"
<th0r> raven: are you running unity? If so, have you tried switchng to gnome to see if that solves the problem?
<raven> th0r, i am running 10.04 lts. perhaps this problem is since i installed xbmc and mythtv. its near that time
<anli_> I am trying to open a csv file with 13703 records in libre office. It tells that the maximum number of rows has been exceeded...
<anli_> Is 13703 even close to the maximum number or rows? :)
<betanick> don-i: can i nmap you?
<th0r> raven: I would try disabling or uninstalling them. If X works after logging back in, then something is hanging on bootup so it is probably a 'service'
<don-i> betanick, ya go for it
<betanick> don-i: nmap sees it
<betanick> don-i: want me to try to connect?
<selite> Gentleman, I would like to contribute can you please show the right direction.
<don-i> betanick, sure
<don-i> just see if it prompts a user name...i wasnt even getting that far :(
<betanick> don-i: looks good to me
<don-i> ...
<don-i> it works ?
<don-i> :/
<raven> th0r, any way to find out the sevices "behind" Xorg?
<rickardo11> :o, I just discoverd someone has planted udp.pl in a users homefolder on my ubuntu server… We have strong passwords and update server frequently…  how can it possible be done?
<kill> Trololol.
<Tommy> anyone here use steam in ubuntu?
<tripelb> I've been asking the same question for 3 or four days. (I'm not happy about not getting anyone to help me. :( ) but I changed up where it was plugged in and I made progress. I took it out of the hub and directly into the computer and the error message changed. It added one about the USB hub being overloaded and to plug it into a high speed hub. I had identified in the past that the front USB port was the 2.0 and all the rest were 1.1 s
<tripelb> o I put it in the front. --> now it works. SOLVED.
<Tommy> kill: i hope you're not talkin about me >.<
<th0r> raven: it would have to be something tied closely to video. You mention mythtv...I never tried it, but it would be a good suspect
<raven> th0r, ok
<ColKurtz_> hey
<ColKurtz_> so
<ColKurtz_> clicking the "workspace switcher" in the launch bar gives an overview of your desktops
<ColKurtz_> how do I find out to do that with a command
<ColKurtz_> so i can map a custom keyboard shortcut to it
<xcopy> my ubuntu 11 updates didnt go so well - system boots into grub now :(
<Pure> Hello, I have a question.
<ashickur-noor> @Pure What?
<Pure> If I run Ubuntu off a Live CD, can I install programs and such on an external drive?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure
<ashickur-noor> No
 * don-i declares betanick vsftp master...kinda
<Pure> So, I'm stuck with the defualts?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure
<ashickur-noor> If you boot it from any optical media you can not
<ashickur-noor> But If you use USB KEY such as pendrive then it is possible
<ColKurtz_> ^
<ColKurtz_> i was gonna say
<ikonia> Pure: it's not really a good usable solution though
<Pure> But I can't run things from an external hard drive?
<ColKurtz_> put into a pendrive with plenty of extra space and apt-get something
<ColKurtz_> why?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure Ya u Will
<ashickur-noor> But you can save the those downloaded packages
<ColKurtz_> do you need it to be portable?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure u can run ubuntu from any media if it is bootable
<ashickur-noor> and store if it is writtable
<ColKurtz_> or are you testing it out?
<ashickur-noor> if you need then you can customize it then use it as much as you want
<Pure> It's so I can run it on a computer that's got too restricted settings.
<Pure> How do I do that?
<Pure> Can I just open the iso and write to it?
<orchata> hi guys, I started using ubuntu pretty much a year ago now and since then been experimenting by installing differnt apps. Right now my ubuntu got really slow, especially with browsers. Is there any way to make it faster without reistalling?
<tripelb> my computer is running hot. dmesg told me. is there any way I can get that told to me on my desktop?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure
<ashickur-noor> No
<ashickur-noor> then you have to install is first in your hard drive
<ashickur-noor> then install what you want
<ashickur-noor> then use remastersys to backup
<FloodBot1> ashickur-noor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashickur-noor> it is a way to customize
<Pure> I was joking, heh.
<ashickur-noor> @Pure what are you talking about?
<tripelb> orchata what's your brower? is it slow when only running the browser or only when several programs are unning at the same time?
<Pure> Nothing.
<Pure> But in short, my main computer does not have an internet connection.
<Pure> Is it possible to download the packages manually and install the offline?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure Then ask some one who use Ubuntu
<ashickur-noor> @Pure Ya possible
<orchata> tripelb: I am using chrome 13. Browser is pretty much always open, since I need to google something once in a while. The problem is that the startup time is also slow, over one minute.
<ashickur-noor> @Pure Use keryx
<IdleOne> !offline | pure
<ubottu> pure: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Pure> Oh, does Synaptic come with databases and such?
<ashickur-noor> @ubottu aptoncd is no good for the as keryx
<ashickur-noor> @Pure ya, but you need to update it after install Ubuntu'
<ashickur-noor> so you need internet connection
<Pure> ah, I see.
<ashickur-noor> @Pure using keryx is best way for offline install
<Pure> So, I can install Ubuntu on a VM and do the downloads I need and then make a live cd?
<makara> hi. i sent my pc for repairs. They changed the desktop to 640 x 480 and now when I change back to 1920 x 1080 my settings are lost on reboot ??
<ashickur-noor> @Pure ya
<ashickur-noor> its easy though
<Pure> Please, please say Ubuntu comes with sshd?
<ashickur-noor> to make a iso you need to use remastersys
<server1> when i try to call up the script infophp.php from my webserver ubuntu 11  apache2 it gave me the source code of the file  ... why it cant read php files?
<aleph-2> is it possible to configure the mouse settings higher or lower than what the sliders allows for in the mouse section of the control center?
<Pure> Does keryx require install on the internet pc?
<ashickur-noor> @Pure Ubuntu has
<ashickur-noor> @Pure No it is completly portable
<makara> i save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still it loses settings. why?
<selite> Hello I would like to contribute to open source. However, I do not have any original idea.
<selite> Can anyone help me out?
<ikonia> selite: this isn't really the place for that sort of discussion
<ikonia> selite: this channel supports the Ubuntu Linux distribution.
<selite> ikonia: Which place is good for that kind of discussion?
<Pure> Alright, just crashed out.
<Pure> Do I need to install keryx?
<Fartificial> I have a problem.
<ikonia> selite: if you look on freenode.net it will show you how to search for channels
<Fartificial> $5 to whoever helps me fix!
<ashickur-noor> @Pure No
<ikonia> Fartificial: how about just ask the question and someone will help if they can
<selite> ikonia: Thank you
<mssever> Fartificial: Just describe your problem
<ashickur-noor> keryx is tottaly portable
<FauxFaux> http://faux.uwcs.co.uk/unity-systemtray-spotify.png Unity natty x64 is failing hard at system trays; banshee and davmail are supposed to be in the tray, but only Spotify (in wine) shows up, and in a stupid place?  systray-whitelist seems to be the only problem I can find, and I've set it to all, but it does nothing.  Another dual-head bug?
<Pure> Do I have to run any programs on my internet sided pc?
<Fartificial> Mysql isnt working - I get a mysql error - Cant connect to local MySQL server through socket var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Fartificial> Annoying me
<Fartificial> Ive removed the mysql-server and mysql-client package and restart
<Fartificial> But when I type mysql I still get the error, even though I removed the package.
<somsip> Fartificial: did you reset root password when you reinstalled?
<ikonia> Fartificial: the mysql problem, have you looked if mysql server is running ?
<Fartificial> service mysql status still gives a process id (even though it changes, so I cant exactly kill it). Process is called post-start process xxxx
<makara> ubuntu problem?
<Fartificial> Did I reset root password? No.
<ikonia> Fartificial: 1.) mysql server needs to be running 2.) there needs to be a socket file in place and have the correct permssions 3.) the mysql password (not system password) needs to be set so you can connec tto it
<Fartificial> Whenever I install mysql server I get the same error
<Fartificial> I want to get rid of all traces of mysql and start again
<tripelb> orchata, that's time to login or time after login to desktop completely up or the sum of the two?  (I think mine is too.) glad you posted.
<Fartificial> I dont know why its erroring, I installed LAMP yesterday on ubuntu fine.
<ikonia> Fartificial: try to start mysql server, what happens
 * Nephro ubuntu's gnome broke down, now it's ugly as hell, but it works SUPER FAST
<Nephro> ;[
<Fartificial> Its the same error.
<Fartificial> But fine
<Fartificial> Ill install it and run it
<ikonia> Fartificial: no, that's a client error
<orchata> tripelb: It is total time
<ikonia> Fartificial: what happens when you try to start the server
<mssever> Fartificial: go to Synaptic, search for mysql, and hit totally remove for everything. THen you can reinstall if that's what you want
<tripelb> OK I'm going to time mine next time. thanks for answering me and good luck in getting help.
<Fartificial> Installing now
<Fartificial> Just installed mysql-server save error.
<Fartificial> sudo service mysql start
<Fartificial> mysql
<Fartificial> Error
<ikonia> Fartificial: ok - so that's why you can't connect, as the service is not running
<Fartificial> So how do I run the service?
<ikonia> Fartificial: you need to look at the error log (the syslog is a good start) to see why mysql is not starting
<silkenphoenixx> Hey all
<zicronsand> hi there
<stephenh> hello, i'm experiencing a problem when trying to rotate syslog-ng
<stephenh> http://pastie.org/458610/wrap
<stephenh> i've seen a few people paste this, but don't see any fixes.. :\
<ikonia> stephenh: have you looked if there is a bug filed ?
<zicronsand> what is this syslog-ng??
<zicronsand> some kind of log file is it
<ikonia> zicronsand: it is the syslog for the system
<ikonia> (system log)
<zicronsand> oo
<zicronsand> right
<zicronsand> then what is the error
<ikonia> zicronsand: what error ?
<zicronsand> i mean the paster tells that
<zicronsand> wait
<ikonia> zicronsand: it's a process that rotates the log, the error is saying it can't rotate the log
<zicronsand> http://pastie.org/458610/wrap
<zicronsand> ok
<zicronsand> would you be more specific
<ikonia> in what way ?
<rethus> hi there. does someone here runs hd5450 with dual monitor
<zicronsand> you told it can't rotate the log
<ikonia> that is exactly what's happening the logrotate application that is run by cron is failing to rotate the syslog
<rethus> is it well suported on ubuntu ?
<zicronsand> ok so the application is called logrotator
<zicronsand> let me search for it
<ikonia> zicronsand: the application is called logrotate
<zicronsand> it  is new to me
<zicronsand> ok
<zicronsand> wait i can solve the rotation prob anyway
<rethus> hi there. does someone here runs hd5450 with dual monitor?
<zicronsand> if there is some programming things concerned with it
<stephenh> ikonia: the closest i found was this:
<stephenh> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2010-11/msg29259.html
<rethus> how good is ati dual monitor suported in linux?
<stephenh> i'm currently installing syslong onto a test box to test this out ..
<ikonia> stephenh: it's worth looking at bug  678402 on launchpad.net
<rethus> for my old nvidia-card i have a nvida-settings tool
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 678402 in syslog-ng (Ubuntu) "No need to use $SYSLOGNG_OPTS in case of reload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678402
<rethus> are something simlar for ati?
<ikonia> stephenh: see what it's current status is
<zicronsand> ikonia is there a bug
<SMJ> I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. python2.7-minimal fails configuration. now what?
<zicronsand> i guess so
<ikonia> zicronsand: yes, I've just given the id
<zicronsand> so do you like to fix it
<stephenh> ikonia: great, thanks.  will do
<zicronsand> i mean lets do the programming
<ikonia> zicronsand: please stop being silly, how can you expect to fix something when you know nothing about it,
<SMJ> 32-bit.
<ikonia> zicronsand: if you want to fix it, read the bug report and set yourself up to fix it
<zicronsand> mailto:lordsangram@gmail.com
<ikonia> zicronsand: no
<zicronsand> i am serious buddy
<ikonia> zicronsand: please stop messing around.
<zicronsand> i fix things for bluetooth module of android
<zicronsand> is it worth is
<xrfang> how do I remove a broken package?
<zicronsand> i guess so
<ikonia> zicronsand: then review the bug report and see if you can fix the problem
<zicronsand> ikonia copy that
<rethus> someone here use ATI 5450 with dual monitor - does this works well, and easy to setup)?
<zicronsand> ikonia could i have your mail id or something
<ikonia> zicronsand: no
<zicronsand> mine is mailto:lordsangram@gmail.com
<SMJ> I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. python2.7-minimal fails post-install configuration. what should I do now?
<ikonia> zicronsand: please stop posting your email address
<zicronsand> r u a girl?
<betanick> lol
<ikonia> zicronsand: that doesn't matter, please keep to the topic of this channel which is ubuntu support discussion
<zicronsand> afraid of anything
 * herkupus smells a troll
<rysiek|pl> mmm troll
<betanick> +o oj
<betanick> oh*
<rysiek|pl> heere it goes
<themill> xrfang: do try to ask a sensible question with enough detail that people have a chance of answering it. Referring to your pastebin and where you got this package would be smart.
<gusterhack> hello
<xrfang> themill, sorry but I am preparing the screenshot
<xrfang> I will upload and post the link
<xrfang> the command and output is here: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1BCd/
<zicronsand> i was kicked out i guess
<zicronsand> no prob
<zicronsand> so who actually started the thread for the rotator application
<SMJ> I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 (32-bit). python2.7-minimal fails post-install configuration. what should I do now?
<zicronsand> logrotate
<xrfang> the situation is in rev2874 of the program, I made some mistake in debconf script. then I think I have fixed the problem, but when try to install new version, it does not allow me, because it try to execute prerm script of the previous version
<zicronsand> smj,did you follow the normal procedure
<SMJ> zicronsand: tell me the normal procedure
<zicronsand> you could mannually install the packages
<zicronsand> lol
<xrfang> btw, the package I am installing is a homemade package, not a ubuntu one
<betanick> +o +b +quiet
<ikonia> betanick: don't need a running commentary please.
<betanick> +sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<SMJ> ok, where should I go looking for an answer?
<gusterhack> :quit
<ecolitan> will ubuntu 12.04 be an LTS ?
<auronandace> yes
<ecolitan> ty
<auronandace> np
<makara> hi. i sent my pc for repairs. They changed the desktop to 640 x 480 and now when I change back to 1920 x 1080 my settings are lost on reboot ??
<makara> i save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still it loses settings. why?
<milos-silni>  #bumblebee
<_vaibhav_> how device driver is loaded with respect to its vendor and product id? I guess there has to be entry somewhere, can you please guide me?
<pyarun> hey guys i need help with dir permessions..i need to 2 give 3 users rwx access to one dir so i have set the setgid attribute for dir and put all the three users in a  group. now when user a is creating file in dir group permissions are not set
<pyarun> so user b and c are not able to access file created by user a
<pyarun> how to give complete access to all three user
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<remoteCTRL> i would like to print a libre office document to a pdf file, how do i do that?
<remoteCTRL> with open office that used to work...
<betanick> remoteCTRL: save??
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP Pavilion dv3. But I'm having trouble getting the multi touch working on the touchpad. I've had it working before, but can't remember how - could anyone help me?
<remoteCTRL> betanick: i see all types of files in the save dialog, loke odt, xml, doc, rtf, but pdf is unfortunately not amongst them...?
<remoteCTRL> betanick: geeeez, he who can read has an advantage, there is even a very own menu item in the "ffile" menu "convert to pdf", thanks tho :D
<makara> no one here
<ikonia> makara: 1400 are here
<Howie> morning all
<makara> no comment
<makara> remoteCTRL there's an icon on the toolbar EXPORT TO PDF
<betanick> makara: he figured it out
<remoteCTRL> makara: yeah thanks i found it meanwhile:) in earlier times that worked per prpint to pdf, document viewer for example still can do that, dunno why libre office changed that... but anyways as log as it is there...
<Howie> AlanBell hi
<rethus> someone here use ATI 5450 with dual monitor - does this works well, and easy to setup)?
<henry_> I want to set up a multi-boot pc, I want the linux partitions to share a big "stuff" partition and have their individual partitions for booting
<henry_> how do I pull this off?
<makara> just installed natty-proposed updates to kernel and still can't connect by wifi
<makara> is there some other 3rd party network manager I can install to 11.04 to get wifi working?
<henry_> do you have wifi enabled?
<henry_> right click on the symbol
<makara> indeed I do
<henry_> alright, I remember disabling it myself a while back without noticing it and spent hours trying to troubleshoot it <.<
<cillo564> can other linux distro users use ubuntu one music store?
<ikonia> cillo564: I believe it's locked to ubuntu
<makara> henry_ when you install just select the advanced option to create your own partitions
<mssever> henry_:  just create your "stuff" partition, then add it to each distro's /etc/fstab
<cillo564> ikonia: im using debian that could be great if i can use it
<henry_> thanls
<henry_> ks*
<ikonia> cillo564: I don't think you can
<makara> does anyone actually use wifi on 11.04?
<ikonia> makara: many people
<makara> i'm so jealous
<Omie__> Hi ! I wish to make installer of my software like ubuntu installer. thing will be installed on Ubuntu server. any hints to start with ?
<ikonia> Omie__: do you mean you want to build a deb package for your software ?
<SubNormal> can some one tell me why I get "No valid connections found!" when I try to get connection information, I can get on the internet but I can't access webmin from remote location (on the same network)
<Omie__> ikonia: no, I've got a huge installer script which takes care of installing all things. I just want to make nice UI for it
<ikonia> SubNormal: probably routing
<mssever> Omie__: A .deb package, or a live CD installer?
<ikonia> Omie__: then that's not something we deal with here, this channel is for ubuntu support
<SubNormal> ikonia: do you know how I can fix that?
<Omie__> i meant the way ubuntu os gets installed. that slideshow and all
<prc33> hi, I've been having temperamental system freezes due to Xorg. I'm running 11.04 (xubuntu) with the AMD Catalyst drives. I've extracted the relevant syslog (http://paste.ubuntu.com/669083/). Can I report this as a bug? The reporting bugs page seems to heavily discourage reporting of X problems...
<mssever> Omie__: You can google .deb packaging howto to find some info
<Omie__> ikonia: okay, any idea where should I look for ?
<ikonia> SubNormal: look at the routing table
<ikonia> Omie__: google
<mssever> Omie__: I think it's called Ubiquity. Google it
<Omie__> ikonia: I did a little bit but thought to ask here first. Ubuntu's installer's name is ubqt something ?
<Omie__> mssever: oh thats ! I only had heard, didnt know name spelled like that. Thanks :)
<ikonia> Omie__: see what mssever said
<Omie__> ikonia: yeap. will check. Thanks man ! cya !
<mssever> Omie__: np
<makara> so what makes them so special? why do the bugs in launchpad only apply to me when they're about a bug in the kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/753174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 753174 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless password repeatedly asked for" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SubNormal> ikonia allright I looked at the routing table, I could not find any thing that could help me :-/
<ikonia> SubNormal: is your webmin machine on the internet or a local netowkr
<ikonia> network
<SubNormal> ikonia it's on the internet, but I was trying to set it up as a gateway when this started
<ikonia> SubNormal: is this machine hosted on your network or a remote location
<SubNormal> ikonia ah sorry, it's hosted on my localnetwork
<ikonia> SubNormal: ok, what is it's internal IP address
<SubNormal> 192.168.111.199
<makara> and why do i feel like I'm being made to think I'm the only one with this problem?
<makara> what can you sincerely suggest I do next?
<ikonia> SubNormal: and what is your machines IP
<ga_sk8er> i have an issue with my floppy drive
<mssever> makara: I didn't catch the beginning of your problem, but if it's too difficult to get a solution here, try askubuntu..com
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Do people still use floppy drives? :)
<ikonia> I'm yet to see a question be asked makara
<achu> hi
<ga_sk8er> my bios finds the drive & ubuntu finds the drive but when i insert a disc & click the drive i get "unable to mount location"
<ga_sk8er> msserver i actually need it to load a raid driver so i can load windows
<achu> any body know how to password protect a file in ubuntu?
<pyarun> hi, i ahve a dir where group(a,b,c) has rws permession, when a creates a file in dir permission that comes are rw------- , i want this file to be accessable to user b and c as well
<ga_sk8er> id like to know why ubuntu is finding the drive but not reading the discs
<makara> mssever, thanks I'll try them. Let me repeat here once more if you could take a look please
<achu> ANYBODY PLZ HELP
<SubNormal> ikonia i'm behind clearos gateway atm, and now i'm trying to put that gateway to rest and use ubuntu server 11.04 to take it's place
<mssever> pyarun: You need to set your umask. Google it
<makara> hi. i sent my pc for repairs. They changed the desktop to 640 x 480 and now when I change back to 1920 x 1080 my settings are lost on reboot ??
<makara> i save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still it loses settings. why?
<pyarun> mssever: but umask will change it system wide, can that be done on per dir basis
<mssever> makara: How does this affect wifi? Or am I confusing you sith someone else?
<SubNormal> ikonia my clearos IP is 192.168.111.1 and I belive this machine IP address is 192.168.111.199
<makara> mssever, they are two unrelated questions
<achu> COZ_ HERE?
<mssever> pyarun: Not as far as I know, in stock linux, but there are Linux ACL (access control list) programs available, or so I've heard
<makara> achu, what is your question?
<ga_sk8er> over 100 ppl in here...anyone got an answer?
<ikonia> SubNormal: what are you running on 192.168.111.1 and 192.168.111.199 what OS's
<makara> ga_sk8er: be more specific please
<iceroot> pyarun: have a look at setfacl
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: why are you trying to load a raid driver in Ubuntu ?
<mssever> ga_sk8er: I've got a feeling that no one here has any experience with floppy drives. I haven't used one in years, so I don't know how to help
<ga_sk8er> my floppy drive shows up but when i put a disc in i get " unable to mount location"
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: what file system is on the floppy
<mssever> makara: I don't know much about X issues, but I suspect that a wrong driver is being loaded somehow
<ga_sk8er> ikonia i need it to work so i can load a raid driver to my windows
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: I need you to answer my questions
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: what file system is on the floppy
<ga_sk8er> the disk has been formated before if thats what ur asking
<SubNormal> ikonia: 192.168.111.1 is my "old" gateway running clearos wich is still distributing my IP's, and 192.168.111.199 is this machine, ubuntu server 11.04 (with ubuntu desktop GUI)
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<mssever> achu: If somebody knew, they'd probably have answered
<ikonia> SubNormal: ok - so from 192.168.111.199 can you ping 192.168.111.1
<mssever> achu: What kind of file?
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: what file system is on the floppy disk
<ga_sk8er> the floppy? fat 32 i suppose. i formatted it with windows before
<mssever> ga_sk8er: fat32? ntfs? something else?
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: ok - so try to mount it manually
<makara> mssever, the driver should be fine because I can switch the resolution, but the config file is not saving properly
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: what do you want to do with the floppy in ubuntu ?
<ga_sk8er> ikonia idk how
<makara> mssever, maybe about the wifi question then
<ga_sk8er> ikonia i want to be able to put a file to it
<SubNormal> ikonia: yes I can, i'm running my 192.168.111.199 internet connection trough 192.168.111.1
<mssever> makara: Have you tried backing up and deleting Xorg.conf?
<auronandace> !mount | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mssever> makara: These days, many configurations don't require an Xorg.conf
<ikonia> SubNormal: ok - so how are you trying to access the webmin service
<ga_sk8er> ubottu i know what mount is i just dont know how to do it manuallly. im sure liek everything else its a terminal command
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mssever> makara: Can you repeat your wifi question?
<ga_sk8er> lol
<auronandace> !webmin | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> auronandace: I know what webmin is, please don't push factoids ay me if you're not following the conversation
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<achu> can i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> achu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> ikonia: sorry
<ga_sk8er> so how do i manually mount the floppy
<mssever> ga_sk8er: sudo mount -t auto /dev/whatever /mnt
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: do you know what it's device file is
<mssever> ga_sk8er: see man mount
<ga_sk8er> ikonia no i dont
<SubNormal> ikonia: from another local computer wich is 192.168.111.198 trough 192.168.111.1 to 192.168.111.199
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: look in the syslog
<ga_sk8er> ive had linux on here less than a week
<mssever> !mount | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ikonia> SubNormal: well that's never going to work unless you've set up 192.168.111.1 as an internal router
<ga_sk8er> ubottu i told u i know what mount is just not how to manually do it
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> SubNormal: 192.168.111.198 can see 192.168.111.199 without going through 192.168.111.1 as it's on the same network
<mssever> ga_sk8er: did you follow ubottu's link?
<SubNormal> ikonia: well that has worked for 3 weeks now, until last night when I was trying to setup my ubuntu as the gateway
<mssever> ga_sk8er: or the command I gave you?
<ikonia> SubNormal: that is bad networking setup
<ikonia> SubNormal: they are on the same network and should not be going through a gateway
<ga_sk8er> ur command said "or whatever"
<ga_sk8er> i need to know the whatever part
<ga_sk8er> i did click the link too
<mssever> ga_sk8er: use the path yo your floppy drive. I don't know it. You'll have to look it up on your machine
<mssever> ga_sk8er: but if I had to guess, I'd guess /dev/fd0
<SubNormal> ikonia: sorry but am I missunderstanding something here, gateway=router? I thought that gateway was to control the local network and distributing IP addresses
<ikonia> SubNormal: geting an IP Address does not mean it has to route through that device
<makara> mssever: i have pc with a d-link wifi device. it can detect wifis in the area, but stalls on authentication. i get the same log output as this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/753174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 753174 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless password repeatedly asked for" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ga_sk8er> i typed in sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0
<ga_sk8er> still get same message "unable to mount location
<ikonia> if you are using 192.168.111.198 you should be able to get to 192.168.111.199 without the need for any routing
<mssever> ga_sk8er: you missed the last part--the mount point. I really suggest you read man mount, so you'll have some idea what you're doing
<Myrtti> ga_sk8er: if that is your whole command, then it can't work as you've not defined a mount location, ie a place where you want the mount to be
<makara> mssever: I installed the natty-proposed kernel updates ...38-11 and still it gives the same error
<ga_sk8er> myrtti...huh????
<mssever> makara: I don't have a browser open at the moment to look at the bug, but I don't have any special knowledge of working around kernel bugs. Sorry
<Myrtti> ga_sk8er: /media/fd0 or something like that
<mssever> ga_sk8er: sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt
<makara> mssever, I've heard about other problem with WAP, but when I use WEP or no authentication it still gives issues. i think its a broader issue than just the wifi because my GSM modem also gives trouble, as double the ethernet after every 3rd boot or so
<Jaco> hi all .. why the wireshark can't display mine tp link wireless card?
<ga_sk8er> mount point mnt does not exist
<mssever> makara: I'm sorry. I don't really know anything about those kinds of problems. My wireless works perfectly, so I've never had to troubleshoot it.
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: make the mount point
<mssever> ga_sk8er: did you leave off the /?
<makara> mssever: are you just a friendly, or do you work for Canonical?
<ga_sk8er> im likei n a linux diaper here...walk me through the stages of this stuff
<mssever> makara: I don't work for Canonical, and neither do most people here
<mssever> makara: This is just a community support channel
<mssever> makara: nothing official
<makara> is askubuntu.com official?
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Start by typing the command with everything
<mssever> makara: No. To get official support, you have to purchase a support contract from Canonical
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfat
<makara> so what do you get out of being here? how do you know what most other people here are about?
<Myrtti> mssever, makara: this is as official as the free community support, mentioned and linked by the official websites can be
<mssever> makara: I just like helping. As do most other people
<ga_sk8er> that command?
<ga_sk8er> that command?
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfat
<Myrtti> makara: paying back the help I've been given in the past. Anyway, deeper motivations can and should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mssever> ga_sk8er: what about that command?
<ga_sk8er> is that the one u mena?
<ga_sk8er> *mean
<mssever> ga_sk8er: sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt
<mssever> ga_sk8er: this is the third time I've given this command
<ga_sk8er> i get a weird message
<mssever> ga_sk8er: What is it?
<ga_sk8er> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: what type of floppy drive do you have?
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: have you plugged the floppy in?
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Have a look at the /dev directory and see if you've got anything that looks like it might be related to your floppy drive
<wh1zz0> Sup guys
<ga_sk8er> yes...its internal & the pc recognizes it
<mssever> ga_sk8er: before you can do anything else, you need to know what your machine is calling your floppy drive
<wh1zz0> Anyone successfully made the fireburn cursor work on natty?
<herkupus> .oO(ls /sys/block)
<mssever> ga_sk8er: it'll be under /dev, but if it isn't /dev/fd0, then you'll just have to hunt
<ga_sk8er> if disk is in i dont get that message about not valid block device
<mssever> ga_sk8er: then try the mount command with the disk inserted
<wh1zz0> make*
<glebihan> ga_sk8er, are you trying to mount the floppy drive without any disk in it ?
<mssever> ga_sk8er: You can't mount a floppy that isn't inserted into the drive, so there's no point in trying
<lachie> hi
<ga_sk8er> i went into disk utility
<ga_sk8er> its /dev/fd0
<ga_sk8er> kinda weird though
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: i don't whats weird about mount not working if there is no floppy inserted
<ga_sk8er> i put a disc in & it shows at bottom of disk utility no media detected
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: i don't see whats weird about mount not working if there is no floppy inserted
<ga_sk8er> i did put a disc in...its not detected
<ga_sk8er> there is a disc in it
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Floppy drives can't detect media that isn't mounted
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Insert the disk, then try to mount it
<steph_> hi, I need help with Ubuntu Minimal install 11.04
<ga_sk8er> now i know its dev/fd0
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: floppy drives cannot report disc insertion (hardware limitation). you have to mount it to see if a disc is inserted or not.
<steph_> I just went through the setup, rebooted and now I have 'grub_xputs' not found
<steph_> what do I do now?
<mssever> ga_sk8er: no, it's not dev/fd0. It's /dev/fd0
<steph_> its a minimal cd...
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt
<NEWy> hello, does anyone knows how to fix the following error with ubuntu and kvm: vnet0: received packet with own address as source address ?
<ga_sk8er> thats 4th time ive ran that command with a disk in the drive
<steph_> hope someone can help me
<ga_sk8er> it still dont find it
<NEWy> ifconfigs says that the vnet0 and vnet1 has different macs
<mssever> ga_sk8er: what happens when you run the command with the disk in the drive
<steph_> my computer won't boot
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: have you looked under /mnt? does it show you whats on your floppy?
<ga_sk8er> the floppy drive lights up for a second or 2 like its working but terminal does nothing
<mssever> ga_sk8er: if there's no error message, then it worked
<padi999> I have xubuntu on /dev/sda1 (bootable) and want it as an exact copy on sdb1 (another ssd drive). Is dd the safest option here? Since it's not just data but an OS that gets "mirrored"
<mssever> ga_sk8er: look at /mnt and you'll see your floppy's contents
<ga_sk8er> how do i look at /mnt?
<herkupus> ls /mnt
<wildbat> steph_, try reinstall !grub
<mssever> padi999: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<steph_> wildbat: how?
<padi999> mssever: I know how to invoke dd, the question was different :) but thanks
<wildbat> !grub| steph_
<ubottu> steph_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mssever> padi999:  Sorry, I didn't read your question thoroughly
<ga_sk8er> i put that in terminal & i get nothing
<padi999> mssever: I know ^^ it's ok
<steph_> so I've got the minimal CD
<mssever> padi999: I've used dd successfuly for this exact thing several times
<steph_> what do I do?
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: is there anything on the floppy?
<padi999> mssever: perfect, then I'll do it too.
<ga_sk8er> how do i read whats on the floppy?
<ga_sk8er> i know this floppy has files on it cause it has my mobo bios upgrade i did a while back
<mssever> ga_sk8er: type mount by itself and make sure your floppy shows up in the list
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: if nothing is on the floppy and you've looked at its mountpoint then you are not going to find anything (because nothing is there)
<padi999> ga_sk8er: floppies are odd. cat /proc/scsi/scsi shows the floppy but the OS does not automount it. Normally manual mounting works however without problems
<ga_sk8er> i still got that its not a valid block
<steph_> what is rescue mode on the minimal Cd?
<padi999> ga_sk8er: instead of /dev/sdc (or however it is called) try finding the primary partition on it /dev/sdc4 usually
<wildbat> steph_ Mini; CD do have a shell for you :>  just boot it, drop to shell , mount your drive and install grub
<mssever> ga_sk8er: But you said earlier that the mount command worked without error message. Which is it? How can we help you if you give conflicting information?
<wildbat> steph_, try it you will see :>
<padi999> (that's how it was when I "digitalized" all old floppies, however :)
<steph_> wildbat: I was following instructions from a website to install LXDE, I really don't know much about this stuff
<ga_sk8er> i guess i didnt have disc in all the way. now its going
<ga_sk8er> but not showing floppy
<mssever> padi999: Ah, someone who knows something about floppies! Thanks
<mssever> ga_sk8er: What does "going, but not showing floppy" mean?
<wildbat> steph_: then URL have about 4 method of doing it from a CD.
<steph_> wildbat: I don't know how to get to shell from LiveCd
<ga_sk8er> it only shows my hard drive
<steph_> well I wanted to try minimal
<mssever> ga_sk8er: what only shows your hard drive?
<ga_sk8er> i meant the command is going now but not showing the floppy
<steph_> but now I can't get passed grub
<ga_sk8er> mount
 * steph_ blush
<mssever> ga_sk8er: The command can't be "going."
<wildbat> steph_, boot the CD rescue mode
<mssever> ga_sk8er: please be specific
<ga_sk8er> i did that command like u asked & only drive it shows is hard drive...no floppy listed
<ga_sk8er> mount
<padi999> mssever: haha, yeah, it's so refreshing finding the old OLD games on the discs (and then trying them with dosbox) ^^  I had IOMEGA ZIPS for which you need the parallel port (module ppa). Most computers nowadays don't even have it ^^
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: grep -w fd0 /proc/mounts
<wildbat> steph_, it give you root shell
<mssever> padi999: I remember the horors of working with Zip disks back in the day
<ga_sk8er> not doing anything
<padi999> mssever: sure. Still a horror: Let them drop 20cm and they are gone ^^
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Try this command: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt || echo "failed"
<padi999> the most amazing thing are the disk/filesizes from back then ^^
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount /dev/fd0 .mnt || echo "failed"
<ga_sk8er> mount: mount point .mnt does not exist
<ga_sk8er> failed
<mssever> ga_sk8er: You made a typo
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: READ what people are giving you
<steph_> wildbat: a) how do I get root shell, b) how do I reinstall grub from there?
<ga_sk8er> sorry
<aguitel> is there anyway to install ubuntu in ipad2 ?
<ikonia> aguitel: no
<aguitel> ikonia, do you work with ipad 2?
<ikonia> aguitel: yes
<aguitel> ikonia, how to connect to pc this device ?
<wildbat> steph_: boot the CD 's rescue mode.
<ikonia> aguitel: in what respecty
<ikonia> respect
<aguitel> what means?
<ikonia> aguitel: what do you mean
<ga_sk8er> i typed it just liek u did
<aguitel> ikonia, to transfers files
<ga_sk8er> i copied & pasted that time
<ikonia> aguitel: ipad support is not really available in linux
<mssever> ga_sk8er: and what was the result?
<ga_sk8er> terminal didnt tell any results
<mssever> ga_sk8er: how about "mount"?
<aguitel> ikonia, but in windows can i transfer files via usb ?
<ikonia> aguitel: you've not using windows
<ikonia> aguitel: you're using Linux
<aguitel> ikonia, i have win+linux
<ikonia> aguitel: then use windows
<mssever> aguitel: It means that you can transfer via USB from Windows, but not from Linux
<ga_sk8er> sorry. dint mean to leave the room
<revilodraw> hey y'all, i've used ubuntu since 2006 and am currently using the newest distro with all updates installed and no proprietary drivers on my toshiba laptop. of the 5 or 6 laptops i have installed ubuntu on, none have ever worked flawlessly with suspend/hibernate. is there a reason for this? they have always gone down for suspend or hibernate properly, but sometimes don't wake up, which is annoying. should i just get over it
<mssever> ga_sk8er: how about "mount"?
<ani> hi,I was trying to get a certificate by doing this command..
<aguitel> mssever, my question is :is ipad2 have usb port ?
<ani> "keytool -genkey -keyalg rsa -alias myKeyName"
<ikonia> revilodraw: suspend has a lot of issues, mostly to do with video card properitary drivers
<ikonia> aguitel: not on linux, no
<ga_sk8er> still only lists hard drive
<mssever> aguitel: Dunno. I was just explaining what ikonia was telling you
<ga_sk8er> i may just have to buy usb external floppy drive
<revilodraw> ikonia: thank you, but i'm not using any proprietary drivers :s
<ani> and for this ask for password of keystore
<ikonia> revilodraw: the open ones can cause the same issues, especially ati
<ani> I need to know the password of keystore
<SubNormal> ikonia: did you see my PM?
<revilodraw> ikonia: lol damn, ok
<mssever> ga_sk8er: I don't think you're telling me everything. If the mount command succeded, you'd see in in "mount." If it failed, you would have seen "failed." There are no other possibilities.
<ikonia> SubNormal: noipe
<ani> can anybody help me?
<SubNormal> ikonia: or cant you recive PM's?
<ikonia> SubNormal: just didn't get it, post it in the channel
<mssever> ani: If you don't know the password, ask the person who set the password.
<SubNormal> ikonia: ok np's
<ani> it's default with ubuntu
<SubNormal> ikonia: this is my setup http://i54.tinypic.com/vskt4y.jpg
<ani> I have checked Synaptic package manager
<mssever> ani: have you tried your regular user password?
<ga_sk8er> i see it when i go into "computer" but it dont show up in the mount...i dont understand this at all
<ani> JKS keystore was already there
<ani> in system
<ikonia> SubNormal: that's fine, it doesn't change what I said
<ani> yes,I have tried
<SubNormal> ikonia: that it's a bad setup?
<dddbmt> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and did "apt-get install chromium-browser". But no matter what I do I can't get Chromium to be my default browser.
<ani> and also tried with keystore default password that is "changeit"
<ani> but get no result
<dddbmt> I've tried in the settings for chrome, and tried the "Do you want to make chromium default" alert that pops up.
<aguitel> ikonia, mssever ,i need some advice, what is best to buy ,ipod 2 or Samsung - Galaxy Tab 10.1 ?
<ikonia> SubNormal: no, but you said you where sending traffic through 111.1 between 111.199 and 111.198
<ikonia> aguitel: that's not what this channel is for
<ikonia> aguitel: this channel is for ubuntu support
<mssever> ga_sk8er: If mounting succeeded, then you'll find the files in /mnt, If there are no files there, it's because the disk is blank. If mmounting didn't succeed, then you would've gotten the message "failed."
<glebihan> dddbmt, try using "gnome-default-applications-properties"
<anli_> This is an off topic question, a friend of mine has got a directory of images fubared, all images has been brighter than before
<anli_> Any ideas?
<mav> hi
<ikonia> aguitel: please don't ask offtopic questions
<gamer1990> or from the command line with     sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<ikonia> aguitel: sorry, that was for anli_
<ikonia> anli_: please don't ask offtopic questions
<anli_> ok
<anli_> The #images_has_been_brighter channel is so lonely, but ok, I will respect that
<aguitel> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> aguitel: sorry about that
<anli_> I try in #windows instead, maybe they like off-topic questions
<mav> I am new here and in ubuntu. I need to know can I boot Ubuntu 11.04 from usb 3.0 hard drive?
<ga_sk8er> msserver when it pops up "unable to mount location" it says below that "no media in the drive"
<ga_sk8er> but i have a disc in so i know theres media in the drive
<mssever> ga_sk8er: We're working from the command line. Remember? Switching interfaces all the time is only confusing
<glebihan> ga_sk8er, did you try with different disks ?
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: you don't seem to want to listen to what people have already explained to you several times
<ga_sk8er> yes i have 2 different discs here
<devish> hi,i have few questions regarding ubuntu
<NEWy> hello, does anyone knows how to fix the following error with ubuntu and kvm: vnet0: received packet with own address as source address ?
<SubNormal> ikonia: when I looked at the picture, I noticed that 111.198 does not go trough 111.1 to get to 111.199 it goes trough the switch, my bad
<devish> first, what is the latest eclipse package it has in the repo
<ga_sk8er> im doing everything im getting told to do
<ikonia> SubNormal: thats fine, then you should ahve no problem accessing the webmin service
<mav> I am new here and in ubuntu. I need to know can I boot Ubuntu 11.04 from usb 3.0 hard drive?
<ikonia> SubNormal: if you can't access it there is a problem witht he service
<SubNormal> ikonia: but i'm still not able to connect to my webmin
<mssever> devish: You can search synaptic and find that info
<glebihan> devish,
<glebihan> devish, 3.5.2-8
<ikonia> SubNormal: then there is a problem with the webmin service setup
<mssever> ga_sk8er: Actually, you aren't. I've had to repeat things many times, and correct many things
<dr-willis> mav you should be able to.
<mssever> ga_sk8er: And now the info you've given can't possibly be all correct, so you must be leaving something out
<SubNormal> ikonia: my ubuntu machine network went bad yesterday after I connected a cable from it to another pc to check if ubuntu was sharing its connection.
<dddbmt> glebihan, how do I do that?
<ga_sk8er> sorry im not too good at the terminal commands. thats why i dont care too much for linux. half the stuff u do in linux is a terminal command
<ikonia> SubNormal: then review the networking setup on the ubuntu machine
<SubNormal> ikonia: almost instantly as I connected the network cable the ubuntu internet stoped working
<devish> secondly , i have dell bluetooth headset ,is it supported in ubuntu out of box, with services like audio chat etc.
<mssever> mssever: Anyway, I have to go to class now, so I've gotta run.
<glebihan> dddbmt, launch that command from terminal
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: it might help if you highlight who you are talking to
<auronandace> !who | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mav> dr-willis: I tried  but I have problems. Some times when I restart my laptop it just accidentaly shut down.
<ga_sk8er> ive tried 2 differnts discs & it wont read either of them. bios reads the drive. the drive shows up in computer. but when i type in "mount" it only lists my hard drive
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: does  ls /sys/block  show fd0?
<dr-willis> mav no idea on that. try the hd in a usb2 port perhaps.
<dddbmt> glebihan, it worked perfectly - thank you for your time! :)
<SubNormal> ikonia: is there any chance that you could guide me trough this?
<glebihan> dddbmt, you're welcome
<padi999> in /etc/fstab I have a device (ntfs) which should be mounted automatically IF it is connected. I have the "nofail" tag invoked BUT when the device is unplugged it still stops the boot-process. This is bad because I can only connect via ssh (no monitor) but the sshd is only started after that...
<ga_sk8er> herkupus yes it does
<ga_sk8er> thats a new command nobody else has told me
<MuNk`> i got a odd bug , all the indicator icons in the top menu bar keep moving on there own to the right further and further off my screen...
<MuNk`> any ideas?
<padi999> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_SAMSUNG_HD203DJKWDRJ1LZ204776-part1   /media/ntfs_hdd        ntfs    noatime,defaults,uid=1009,gid=1004,rw,nofail    0       0
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: just wanted to make sure the kernel really knows the fd0 block device
<mav> dr-willis: Okay thanks :) But do you maybe know can mount '/' and 'boot' partition on internal hard drive and other ubuntu partitions on external hard drive?
<padi999> this is the invocation. It works for the mounting but nofail has no effect
<devish>  i have dell bluetooth headset ,is it supported in ubuntu out of box, with services like audio chat etc.
<dr-willis> padi999:  its possble that nofail option is not correct. ive never noticed such an option befor.
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: are both floppy discs bios updates?
<padi999> dr-willis: I might invoke the mount command as an init script rather than having it in fstab. Then at least sshd starts earlier. But that's kind of a hack ^^
<dr-willis> mav you can put /home or whatever on external hds.. yes...
<ga_sk8er> no. the other i got from my mom. i think its just some old clipart pics she has
<glebihan> padi999, I think the nofail option is only used by fsck
<dr-willis> padi999:  use /etc/rc.local ;)
<padi999> glebihan: I see. So there is no way to say: "mount only if hdd is plugged"? :)
<padi999> dr-willis: yeah ^^
<ga_sk8er> herkupus 1 is my bios update & the other disk i  got from my mom. i think its some old clipart of hers
<glebihan> padi999, check the "nobootwait" option
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: can you try to make an image file of the floppy: sudo dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/floppy.img
<glebihan> padi999, never used it but it looks like it could be the correct one
<steph_> dammit
<steph_> I just did a complete resintall of Ubuntu 11.04 minimal and I got the "grub_xputs" not found error again
<steph_> AGAIN!!!
<steph_> why?
<imi> re
<ga_sk8er> i guess my moms disk is blank
<Hyperbyte> What's the recommended command-line tool for managing startup services in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: update-rc.d
<padi999> glebihan: thanks
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, how do I list all current services and runlevels/start with taht?
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: worth checking the man page on it before using it
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: that does not answer my question
<ga_sk8er> 0+0 records in
<ga_sk8er> 0+0 records out
<ga_sk8er> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 1.99242 s, 0.0 kB/s
<ga_sk8er> if thees nothing thee, theres nothing to copy
<herkupus> ga_sk8er: even if the disc is blank, it should not read only 0 records
<ani> where will I get valid KeyStore key entry containing a private key and corresponding public key certificate chain in my system?
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, I don't see it on the manpage.  In fact, the manpage suggests it can't be done.  It states the tool is only for updating the services, doesn't say anything about listening them.
<wildbat> steph_ why are you using miniCD thou while you umfamiliar with ubuntu .
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: all services run at run level 2 now, ubuntu only uses run level 2
<glebihan> ikonia, is update-rc.d still in use with upstart ?
<ikonia> glebihan: I believe so
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, okay.. so how can I get a list of all enabled/disabled services?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: I've not read it
<mav> dr-willis: Sorry if I ask too much but I just want to be sure. I have internal hd with 2 partitions. One is recovery and other one is boot partition for XP. Now  I bought Transcend 750GB external hd.  so, can i split by GParted XP boot partition so and new one partition on internal hd use to mount '/' and '/boot' partiton and on Transcend hd mount other partitions(swaparea, /usr, /var, /temp, /home) without messing with RAID and LVM?
<glebihan> ikonia, the man page only mentions System V scripts
<ikonia> glebihan: really, could be wrong
<ikonia> glebihan: as in I could be wrong
<ga_sk8er> herkupus idk then
<steph_> wildbat: familiar yes. expert no.
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, try "service --status-all"
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: you need to mount the disk before you dd an image from it
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, awesome!  And then I can use update-rc.d to enable/disable, or should I use another tool for that?
<steph_> wildbat: it shouldn't matter, an absolute novice should be able to load the minicd and get it to boot!!!
<dr-willis> mav you can put / and /boot inernal  and mount / home to external.  i dint see the need for a dizen partions fir the otger plaves.
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, I don't think update-rc.d can be used with upstart, but I'm not sure
<ga_sk8er> i just tried fdrawcmd & i get " open floppy: permission denied"
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, which program should I use for managing upstart jobs?
<wildbat> steph_ , may be :)
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, from what I've learned so far, I don't think there is any tool for it yet, you have to edit the scripts in /etc/init/ manually
<Hyperbyte> Hmm, okay
<steph_> wildbat: my conclusion is that the MiniCD X64 is broken
<mav> dr-willis: I just read it on ubuntu site like sugestion, i still learning :)))
<wildbat> steph_,  i doubted it
<steph_> well, I have followed the install to default...  I have simply pressed enter... and it will not boot
<ga_sk8er> cant i change the floppy in fstasb?
<glebihan> ga_sk8er, your floppy drive should not be in fstab
<steph_> and, I even did it twice
<Omie__> hey eveyone ! I installed ubiquity on my ubuntu desktop but it doesnt run
<ga_sk8er> it is
<Omie__> actually nothing happens, I get back to console
<ga_sk8er> im also googling
<mav> dr-willis: Thanks man :) I'm just going to try :)
<Duolos> I can NOT, for the life of me, get the Java JDK installed!  Anyone know what I'm supposed to do other than extract the archive?  Java's installation notes are apparently outdated.
<susundbe1g> Duolos: install one from the repository?
<susundbe1g> Duolos: If you insist to have sun java, see: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<Duolos> susundbe1g: I'm using it to develop software for Android, so Sun Java is a better option.
<susundbe1g> i agree
<ga_sk8er> i found a link online that says in fstasb im supposed to add in vfat but i cant tell if i replace "type" with it or if its another one of the "options"
<tangqifa> hai
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: what link is it? your question is not clean
<ga_sk8er> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3687.html
<Duolos> susundbe1g: Ah, that's what I was missing.  Didn't realize ubuntu removed sun Java from it's own repos.
<ga_sk8er> they need pictures on this stuff
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: checking, wait
<susundbe1g> Duolos: Happy coding!
<Duolos> susundbe1g: Thank you, sir!
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: yes I'm there, what seems to be the problem?
<ga_sk8er> do i add in "vfat" as a type or an option
<neglected> hai guise
<glebihan> ga_sk8er, one more, your floppy *should not* be in fstab
<neglected> have you ever tried crossover games?
<bazhang> neglected, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> neglected, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: yeah using vfat should be fine
<neglected> crossover games it's an ubuntu application
<ga_sk8er> but is it a "type" or an "option
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: type
<bazhang> neglected, which repo is it in
<ga_sk8er> they need pictures in these help sites when they tell ppl how to do things
<ga_sk8er> thanks
<ga_sk8er> so i erase auto?
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: you can leave the line as it is...
<ga_sk8er> its not working as it is
<neglected> i found in ubuntu software center
<MuNk`> ummm is it possible to move the icons/indicator-icons ?
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: did you try mouting the floppy using mount command?
<bazhang> neglected, its essentially wine, but trial period only. may as well stick with wine
<ga_sk8er> yes i believe thats what msserver had me do
<bazhang> neglected, some trouble installing it? or just wish to chat about it
<Ekushey> ms server?
<ga_sk8er> another user in here
<neglected> no trouble man, chill
<Ekushey> user on your ubuntu machine?
<Tim55> bazhang hey man. i need help
<bazhang> Tim55, ask the channel please, give as many details as possible; if someone knows they will answer
<Tim55> how to cook an egg?
<damo22> O_o
<Sp4rKy> ...
<Pici> Tim55: This is Ubuntu support, not Cooking support, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #help
<usr13_> I have 10.04 and most everything works nicely but something amiss with recordmydesktop and it may not be a problem with recordmydesktop itself, but here's what it does.  When I make a video and then play it, the video is way ahead of the audio.  The video runs 3 or 4 times faster, audio is normal but video is way fast.  Video finishes and playback ends and the audio is cut off in mid-sentence only 1/3 or 1/4th of the way through.  Any ideas?
<auronandace> Ekushey: he means another nick in this room
<Feldegast> Tim55 get really mad and sit on it?
<profiterole> Just buy an egg roll!
<Tim55> bazhang i need to assign " paste text " to crtl+v keys
<Tim55> how ?
<ga_sk8er> eku...no a chatter in the chatroom
<Ekushey> auronandace: oh
<MuNk`> Anyone know how to edit com.canonical.Unity.Panel ? cause my icons keep moving off my screen
<ChessTeach> I am having trouble using mailutils, I installed it, and am able to send emails without errors, but nothing shows up on the other end.
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: ok, did the mount command work when you tried it?
<ga_sk8er> no
<usr13_> ChessTeach: What method are you using to send emails?
<ChessTeach> mail chessteach@gmail.com
<ChessTeach> i fill out the fields and click ctrl d
<usr13_> ChessTeach: So you are using gmail's pop server?
<ChessTeach> i didn't configure the smtp server
<ChessTeach> i am not sure how
<usr13_> ChessTeach: Or are you using the standard web-based interface gmail.google.com ?
<ChessTeach> no console
<Ekushey> ga_sk8er: aftre inserting a floppy disk the following command should work: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<damo22> no, comma, console
<damo22> :P
<usr13_> ChessTeach: Are you using a mail client?  Or are you using gmail's web-based mail, (the standard/normal method)?
<ChessTeach> i want to use mailutils, and command line program, i have my own domain name which I would like all emails to go out through as well as a host for the domain name
<usr13_> ChessTeach: Are you using gmail to send these emails?  Or not?
<ChessTeach> not
<Pici> ChessTeach: Have you setup postfix?
<ChessTeach> no, like i said i am not sure what i need to set up
<ga_sk8er> sorry my irc client booted me
<ga_sk8er> what was that command?
<ChessTeach> so i need to set up postfix in order for this to work?
<Pici> ChessTeach: I'd start by looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Feldegast> aftre inserting a floppy disk the following command should work: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<ga_sk8er> someone gave me the terminal command i need but then xchat closed out on me
<Feldegast> ga_sk8er that's for you
<ChessTeach> Pici: thanks
<ga_sk8er> gotta be root
<Feldegast> ga_sk8er so make it.... sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<mil3y> :'(
<mil3y> help
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<ga_sk8er> mount: mount point /mnt/floppy does not exist
<dormeur[a]> ?
<damo22> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/floppy
<usr13_> Here's MY problem: recordmydesktop is making videos that run WAY too fast.  The video runs way ahead of the audio.  I'm thinking it may not be recordmydesktop's fault.  I also notice that when I dump some text with middle mouse button, it sometimes prints the text 3 or 4 times if I don't get off the button really fast, (in other words, just punch it really fast). Any ideas?
<damo22> then run the first command
 * dormeur[a] музяка долбит
<mil3y> ga_sk8er, pm ?
<vlt> !ru | dormeur[a]
<ubottu> dormeur[a]: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ga_sk8er> mil3y what u asking
<mil3y> pm ??
<mil3y> need help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<auronandace> mil3y: what do you need help with?
<mil3y> bro need help, im trying to install ubuntu from win 7 - using wubi installer,, after installation - when i try 2 start - its giving error "no root file system is defined" in ubuntu 11.04..
<mil3y> dunno what to do ??
<mil3y> ..
<mil3y> ..
<mil3y> ..
<FloodBot1> mil3y: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13_> This may even be a hardware problem of some sort.  But everything else seems ok, so not sure.
<ga_sk8er> what does pm mean...are u asking me the tiem of day here?
<mil3y> :P
<dormeur[a]> rm -rf /
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: pm means private message
<dormeur[a]> ;)
<ga_sk8er> oh
<ga_sk8er> ok
<usr13_> I would just like to figure out how to make recordmydesktop slow down the video.  (It runs super fast.)
<ga_sk8er> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<ga_sk8er> mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mil3y> auronandace, thats the issue
<auronandace> mil3y: i don't use wubi and never recomend it
<mil3y> then how to install ubuntu from win
<damo22> ga_sk8er: check that the tab on the floppy isnt set to read only... that special sliding thingy on the actual floppy disk
<auronandace> mil3y: can't you use a livecd or usb?
<mil3y> but it will overtake win boot loader
<auronandace> mil3y: another option is to install it in virtualbox
<mil3y> no virtual box
<mil3y> i can but i don't want
<mil3y> already im running 3 os virtually
<ga_sk8er> i still get the same message
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you need to unmount and remount
<mil3y> auronandace, pls help witn win installer
<mil3y> with*
<auronandace> mil3y: no, i don't use wubi
<mil3y> ohh then who can help here
<ga_sk8er> my bad...now i dont get a message in terminal but when i click to read the disck it says unable to mount location
<mil3y> i don't find any solution in ubuntu forums too
<mil3y> :'(
<popey> usr13_: thats been a problem for some time
<damo22> ga_sk8er: what are you trying to do? read an important file on a floppy?
<popey> usr13_: I use this method now http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/ - recordmydesktop is broken
<zamba> the nouveau-driver is the linux kernel's attempt at a nvidia driver?
<RunRoad> Hola
<ga_sk8er> damo22 i want to copy an important file to a floppy. has to be floppy for the mobo to read it
<auronandace> !noveau
<mil3y> auronandace, say something mate
<auronandace> !nouveau | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<damo22> ga_sk8er: do you need the disk to be readable by dos/windows?
<ga_sk8er> no not really
<ga_sk8er> oh yes
<ga_sk8er> my mistake
<auronandace> mil3y: why don't you want to install it normally?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you need to install mtools
<mil3y> because it will over take windows boot loader
<ga_sk8er> im copying a raid driver over so i can load windows. without it windows dont see the hard drive
<lewis93> I have a linux driver for my WLAN card. Could someone run me through how to install it?
<mil3y> and i want win boot loader
<ga_sk8er> damo how do i do the
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get install mtools
<auronandace> mil3y: grub can boot into windows too you know?
<ga_sk8er> E: Invalid operation mtools
<mil3y> yes but it will flash ubuntu boot loader initial
<ga_sk8er> oh nevermind i made mistake
<lewis93> I have googled methods but they are all too complicated and I get stuck.
<lewis93> It is a driver for my realtek wlan card.
<auronandace> mil3y: you can change which one gets booted by default
<ga_sk8er> ok i got it
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you need to unmount the disk
<lewis93> I have the file, I just don't know how to get it going.
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sudo umount /mnt/floppy
<lewis93> It isn't like Windows where you just double click things and it installs.
<mil3y> auronandace, check ur pm
<ga_sk8er> u sure its not /mnt/dev/fd0
<sattu94> lewis93: what is the file name ?
<ga_sk8er> ddy@eddy-desktop:~$ sudo umount .mnt.floppy
<ga_sk8er> umount: .mnt.floppy: not found
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: if you don't listen to what people say - you will be removed fro mthe channel;
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: you have been told enough times to pay attention, stop wasting peopels times and start READING what is given to you
<ga_sk8er> i asked cause i got the error message i just posted. sorry
<alexleon_> :( i need help i installed ubuntu 64 bit on my Satellite L755-S5258 and my wi fi doesnt work :(
<ikonia> ga_sk8er: you typed it wrong - again - .mnt = no, /mnt = yes
<lewis93> sattu94, rtl8192e_linux_2.6.0015.1013.2010.tar.gz
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sudo umount /mnt/floppy
<ga_sk8er> sudo umount /mnt/floppy
<ga_sk8er> umount: /mnt/floppy: not mounted
<damo22> good
<damo22> ga_sk8er: lets double check the mtools configuration
<alexleon_> installed ubuntu 64 bit on my Satellite L755-S5258 and my wi fi doesnt work -.-
<sattu94> lewis93: it's a .tar.gz, so it's probably a precompiled binary. u will have to untar(extract) it.
<damo22> ga_sk8er: cat /etc/mtools.conf and tell me the line that relates to a:
<lewis93> sattu94, done
<lewis93> now what?
<sattu94> lewis93: good, so whats in the untarred folder ?
<ga_sk8er> # # Linux floppy drives
<ga_sk8er> drive a: file="/dev/fd0" exclusive
<damo22> ga_sk8er: excellent.. now do this: mformat a:
<lewis93> sattu94, four folders; firmware, HAL, realtek and rtllib. Then Makefile, readme.txt, release_note, runwpa, wpa1.conf and wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz
<sattu94> read readme.txt and see if you can figure out how to get it done ?
<alexleon_> installed ubuntu 64 bit on my Satellite L755-S5258 and my wi fi doesnt work
<hub> Hi
<ga_sk8er> mformat: Can't open /dev/fd0: Permission denied
<Tim55> how to paste text in the terminal using the keys ctrl + v ?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: okay, try sudo mformat a:
<sattu94> lewis93: if it says something like build instructions etc. u might have to build the driver from source.
<Pici> Tim55: use ctrl-shift-v
<hub> Java doesn't work for Firefox, I've installed sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib , any idea please ?
<OerHeks> Tim55, paste with middle mouse wheel
<lewis93> sattu94, how do I do that?
<Tim55> pici i want it to be ctrl + v
<sattu94> lewis93: later, just read.
<Pici> Tim55: ctrl-v is reserved.
<sattu94> lewis93: see what it says,
<Tim55> for what
<ga_sk8er> plain_io: Input/output error
<ga_sk8er> mformat: Error reading from '/dev/fd0', wrong parameters?
<Tim55> nobody gave me a choice i want it to be changed
<effervescence> Does anyone have arista transcoder?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: is it chugging the disk and making noise when you do it?
<alexleon_> installed ubuntu 64 bit on my Satellite L755-S5258 and my wi fi doesnt work and additional drivers says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<lewis93> sattu94, it says to change to super user with "sudo su" and then enter "make" then "make install". When I do that, the terminal says: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<ga_sk8er> yes it is
<Pici> Tim55: ctrl+KEY are all reserved for your terminal to use.
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sounds like a faulty disk
<ga_sk8er> 2 faulty discs?
<Tim55> pici i'm not stopping it from using it. i want to use it too
<ChessTeach> let me ask you guys something, I am setting up exim4 and it wants the 'mail name', this is the name of my computer right, not nessisarily the name of the domain name?
<sattu94> lewis93: just a sec. i'll try getiing that file myself.
<damo22> ga_sk8er: got another one to try?
<ga_sk8er> let me look
<sattu94> lewis93: also when u run make u need to be in the untarred folder.
<hub> Hi, I've got a problem with JAVA and FIREFOX, any idea, please ?
<Pici> Tim55: I don't know what to tell you, thats just the way things work.
<auronandace> hub: not really, based on the information you provided
<hub> auronandace, : I did sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<tekk> how the hell am i meant to pull a SAS connector out.... its so stiff
<ga_sk8er> i knowi  got some more in the mini warehouses whenever i can get over to them
<hub> auronandace, : and if I do java -version, I've got version java version "1.6.0_20"
<ga_sk8er> none here
<damo22> ga_sk8er: what happened to the first one
<ga_sk8er> disk?
<sattu94> lewis93: right so cd /path/to/driver/folder/
<hub> auronandace : and I did the sym link from /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , but itstill doesn't wrok :s
<damo22> ga_sk8er: try putting in the first one and doing sudo mformat a:
<ga_sk8er> i tried every command to both discs
<lewis93> sattu94, Downloads or in the actual extracted folder?
<auronandace> hub: i don't think you should simlink it
<ga_sk8er> got same reaction to both discs
<sattu94> lewis93: in the actual extracted folder.
<damo22> oh wait there might be a switch to apply to mformat
<hub> auronandace : I've seen many info on google, but I'm lost now :s
<lewis93> sattu94, done
<auronandace> hub: i don't really use java, but i think you just need to install the plugin
<hub> auronandace : someone told me to install icedtea-plugin icedtead-netx, but I dont't find it :s
<auronandace> hub: maybe there is a mozilla java plugin in the repos
<ga_sk8er> damo22. thanks for the help anyways
<damo22> ga_sk8er: okay, is this a 3 1/2" HD disk?
<auronandace> !find icedtea | hub
<ubottu> hub: Found: icedtea-6-jre-cacao, icedtea-6-jre-jamvm, icedtea-netx, icedtea-plugin, icedtea6-plugin
<Pici> hub: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<alexleon_> i think the reason that my wifi doesnt work is cause my fn key conbination doesnt work :/ does anyone know how to fix it?
<alexleon_> ?
<hub> Pici : 10.10
<sattu94> lewis93: now do ls
<sattu94> lewis93: do you see all the files and folders ?
<ga_sk8er> no damo...3 1/2 floppy
<sattu94> lewis93: the ones that u mentioned earlier ?
<baha> I want to access another ubuntu laptop on the same network from my laptop, how can I do it?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sudo mformat a: -f 1440
<alexleon_> is there any expert here? -.-
<lewis93> sattu94, yes
<Pici> hub: The package name on 10.10 should be icedtea6-plugin
<ga_sk8er> i need to load a raid driver to floppy disk so i can make windows find it when im loading windows to the hard drive
<sattu94> lewis93: good now follow instructions from the readme file.
<lewis93> sattu94, it is working! Thank you so much for your help and for your patience with me. :)
<damo22> ga_sk8er: see above command
<ga_sk8er> plain_io: Input/output error
<ga_sk8er> mformat: Error reading from '/dev/fd0', wrong parameters?
<ga_sk8er> i tried the command & got those results
<sattu94> lewis93: so did u run make ?
<alexleon_> i  hate u all imtry by myself
<sattu94> alexleon_: hat happeed ?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: ls /dev/fd* and tell me in pvt message the whole output
<sattu94> alexleon_: so try doing ifconfig in a terminal.
<alexleon_> sattu94 my fncombinationkeys dont work nd i have been ignored so long
<hub> Pici, auronandace, ubottu : thank you, it works ! great !
<Pici> hub: you're welcome
<auronandace> hub: no worries :)
<alexleon_> sattu94 i did
<sattu94> alexleon_: yea, IRC can be slow sometimes, also you have 11.04 right ?
<baha> when networking two ubuntu laptop should I use "windows network"? what else should I do?
<hub> bye all
<alexleon_> sattu94 yes ijust installed ubuntu
<sattu94> alexleon_: so is there any interface listed as wlan0~ ? in ifconfig output ?
<ga_sk8er> damo22 i messaged u the results
<alexleon_> can i paste all the text here?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: i have an idea
<ga_sk8er> ok
<sattu94> alexleon_: no. do pastebin, or the likes
<sattu94> alexleon_: paste.ubuntu.com
<damo22> ga_sk8er: be careful to copy this exactly ..... sudo fdformat /dev/fd0H1440; sudo mformat a:
<alexleon_> sattu94 http://pastebin.com/mNQufjGp
<ga_sk8er> sudo fdformat /dev/fd0H1440; sudo mformat a:
<ga_sk8er> /dev/fd0H1440: No such file or directory
<ga_sk8er> plain_io: Input/output error
<ga_sk8er> mformat: Error reading from '/dev/fd0', wrong parameters
<alexleon_> maybe my laptop isnot compatible with ubuntu :(
<sattu94> alexleon_: try searching for additional drivers via the dash..
<damo22> ga_sk8er: my bad its a u not a H....  sudo fdformat /dev/fd0u1440; sudo mformat a:
<sattu94> alexleon_: you will find an application. called Additional Drivers. Run it to check if you need any.
<alexleon_> sattu94 i didnt and it saystheres no aditionaldrivers
<ga_sk8er> formatting disc
<damo22> YAY
<ga_sk8er> lol
<damo22> ga_sk8er: it might still fail... if the disc is faulty
<alexleon_> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<baha> how can I know my ip on the local network?
<baha> ?
<ga_sk8er> Double-sided, 80 tracks, 18 sec/track. Total capacity 1440 kB.
<ga_sk8er> Formatting ... done
<ga_sk8er> Verifying ... Read: : Input/output error
<ga_sk8er> Problem reading cylinder 0, expected 18432, read -1
<ga_sk8er> plain_io: Input/output error
<ga_sk8er> mformat: Error reading from '/dev/fd0', wrong parameters?
<FloodBot1> ga_sk8er: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ga_sk8er> sorry
<compdoc> baha, ifconfig is one way
 * wh1zz0 wants to have a feel of ubuntu 11.10
<wh1zz0> :)
<damo22> ga_sk8er: then you need to try the other disc
<ga_sk8er> ill try the 2nd disc now
<[THC]AcidRain> does sun-java6-jdk come installed by default in ubuntu 11? i cant seem to find the package name
<baha> compdoc, it gives me the interfaces but does it give my ip?
<ga_sk8er> damo private message
<ga_sk8er> same as other disc
<alexleon_> maybe i should try installing ubuntu 32 bit
<damo22> ga_sk8er: okay it might be mtools.conf needs to be set to /dev/fd0u1440 instead of /dev/fd0
<ga_sk8er> how do i  do that
<compdoc> baha, it does on every system Ive used it on. are you using wireless?
<MuNk`> Is it possible to limit the size of status text in the unity panel/bar, as it keeps pushing my icons off screen
<damo22> ga_sk8er: gksudo gedit /etc/mtools.conf
<baha> compdoc, yes I'm using wireless
<sattu94> alexleon_: try to manually search for drivers. You might find them.
<sattu94> alexleon_: on the internet that is.
<ga_sk8er> ok
<compdoc> baha, sorry, I dont use wireless, so Im not sure. Have you opened the network manager?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: then change the line you told me before about a: to /dev/fd0u1440 instead of /dev/fd0
<alexleon_> sattu94 with update manager? ye it found manny  nd i installed all
<damo22> ga_sk8er: then save and quit
<aar> Hi, is there any linux command specifically designed to count the number of files in a directory? (Something that doesn't involve a pipe?)
<ga_sk8er> ok
<alexleon_> sattu94 oh ill check it out
<sattu94> alexleon_: no, not update manager,
<storrgie> Please help me! http://askubuntu.com/questions/57612/dell-m6600-amd-firepro-m8900-graphics-driver-and-power-issues
<ga_sk8er> so i just added "u1440" to the end of that line
<damo22> ga_sk8er: now try to format the disc again .   yes
<sattu94> alexleon_: you will have to manually check/search the internet.
<chille> hey guys! i have some trouble with my webcam in skype. /dev/video0 is used, and if skype opens the device the video works, but no sound. if i let pulseaudio open the device i get sound but no video. is there any way to make it possible to open the device by two different applications?
<fosburg> how do I access my Ubuntu One folders from another computer
<alexleon_> sattu94 im on it
<baha> compdoc, what I couldn't figure out in thing from the manager
<sattu94> alexleon_: try this site.
<sattu94> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showcat.php/cat/529
<sattu94> alexleon_: it has the hardware compatibility list for laptops in the toshiba section.
<ga_sk8er> same problem as before...do i gotta repost again?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: need a new floppy disk then
<ga_sk8er> ok thanks 4 the help anyways
<damo22> ga_sk8er: it would be easier to format on a windows box and then use mcopy to copy the files on
<ga_sk8er> if i had a usb floppy drive i could use someone elses to send the file over i need to put to the disc. i h ave the file on my thumb drive
<damo22> ga_sk8er: sudo mcopy /path/to/myfile a:
<ga_sk8er> usb floppy drive...windows is easier than linux lol
<alexleon_> sattu94 mine is not there:( its like anyone has tried to install ubuntu on this laptop yet o.O
<fosburg> what do I do to access UbuntuOne from another computer?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: maybe the disk is formatted and just threw an error
<ikonia> fosburg: I thought it was only for Ubuntu machines to connect to
<sattu94> fosburg: you can go to one.ubuntu.com to view your files..and download them.
<fosburg> I don't know--it says any computer
<ga_sk8er> maybe
<damo22> ga_sk8er: do you know the path to your file
<ga_sk8er> u mean to the floppy?
<fosburg> ok on the one.ubuntu.com--thanks
<ga_sk8er> dev/ fd0
<damo22> ga_sk8er: no the file you want to put on the flopp
<damo22> where is it
<ga_sk8er> oh not the path wrote out but iknow the folder its in & that its only file in the folder
<ga_sk8er> dell gives its files weird names thats just letters & numbers jumbled together
<damo22> ga_sk8er: copy the file to your desktop and tell me its name
<ga_sk8er> R126083.EXE
<mata> how to join another chanel
<Myrtti> mata: /join #channel
<damo22> ga_sk8er: thats no good you need to extract that out first
<ga_sk8er> why?
<ga_sk8er> i need it for windows
<damo22> ga_sk8er: it is an installer for the floppy
<ga_sk8er> its not for the floppy
<damo22> ga_sk8er: it creates the floppy with the files you need for the sata drivers
<damo22> ga_sk8er: but it runs on windows
<ga_sk8er> its a raid driver for the hard drive. it has to go to the floppy. i load windows from the cd. press a button to load a raid installer then i have to have a floppy in with the raid on it which is why i need to get my floppy working so i can put the file to it
<damo22> ga_sk8er: I know, but its not the file you need to put on the floppy, you have to INSTALL that exe first to a floppy
<tXt> ne
<damo22> ga_sk8er: believe me i have done this many times
<ga_sk8er> but if i dont got a working floppy i cant do that....see what my problem is?
<alexleon_> do i need any driver to get a hdmi cable working with video nd sound?
<tXt> quit
<JoeR1> I am astonished that someone still has, and uses, a floppy drive
<damo22> ga_sk8er: okay try this: sudo mdir a:
<damo22> JoeR1: windows still requires it, for some sata raid installs
<ga_sk8er> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<^Alita> hi to all. i'm in trouble with samba: i've added an user with smbpasswd, after a restart of the daemon it works, but after a pc restart it loses the user and i've to readd the user. how can i fix it?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you cant do much until you get a working floppy disk
<ga_sk8er> ok
<ga_sk8er> thanks for ur help though
<ga_sk8er> greatly appreciated
<JoeR1> alexleon_, When I did it I didn't need any extra  drivers but I had to work with configuring option in alsamixer I think
<damo22> ga_sk8er: one thing you should try is to uncompress the exe file using zip
<ga_sk8er> damo...no zip drive
<damo22> ga_sk8er: no... dude, zip command
<ga_sk8er> oh
<alexleon_> joe R1 i ll try thx
<damo22> ga_sk8er: cd `
<damo22> ga_sk8er: cd ~
<ga_sk8er> i can run my thumb drive in windows to open the program
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, I want to run an automatic script on user login to do one command, but not have the user run a terminal & sudo.  I recall doing this with SCO-UNIX: something like setting a super user bit on the command file.  (Also the user will not be allowed to edit this.)
<ga_sk8er> my main issue is floppy not working
<coz_> ga_sk8er,   out of curiosity,, do you need the floppy?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: cd ~/Desktop; zip x R126083.EXE
<ga_sk8er> yes. it says to insert disk in drive A:
<coz_> ga_sk8er,  ah ok
<froes> i guys... i have been trying to install VLC with no luck. any ideas what can it be?   http://pastebin.com/hgeiA0Zr
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with samba: i've added an user with smbpasswd, after a restart of the daemon it works, but after a pc restart it loses the user and i've to readd the user. how can i fix it?
<ikonia> froes: do you have any external repos or PPA's enabled ?
<damo22> coz_ he needs to install a sata raid driver for a native windows install
<ga_sk8er> i need better floppy to solve my problem so im gonna go for now
<ga_sk8er> thanx anyways remo
<coz_> damo22,   ah ok that expains it ,, thanks,, I can butt out now :)
<ga_sk8er> *damo
<ga_sk8er> sorry. i went all night without sleep to try to fix this
<damo22> ga_sk8er: which version of windows?
<ga_sk8er> xp. its the version this pc is made for
<damo22> yeah the only way to get the driver into the install is to slip stream it in or use a floppy
<froes> ikonia, let me check
<ga_sk8er> i dont like vista anyways & a disc of windows 7 is too expensive
<mtrd`> Hello, i can't receive files with pidgin, i read it's a port configuration issue, don't know which to open ?
<damo22> ga_sk8er: why do you need windows again?
<ga_sk8er> mtrd. u might have a firewall turned on
<damo22> ga_sk8er: can't you install linux onto it instead?
<ga_sk8er> damo. alot of programs i do are windows only
<ga_sk8er> i plan on doing a dual boot
<mtrd`> ga_sk8er, no way, running xubuntu and i've never did that
<BubonicPestilenc> Hey guys, help me find song please :) I remember that name of singer may include "elvis"; music video was: people dancing inside yellow rooms in big shelve; release date 2000-2005
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you can install a virtual machine running xp
<bazhang> !ot | BubonicPestilenc
<ubottu> BubonicPestilenc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ga_sk8er> but i want to install my programs. games & things that save to the pc
<damo22> ga_sk8er: boot into linux, then start the virtual machine... okay games wont work too well in virtualbox
<froes> ikonia, it has Canonical partners and Independant selected on other software tab
<ga_sk8er> in linux my webcam dont work but it does in windows
<damo22> ga_sk8er: but you can attach the usb cam to the virtual machine
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone got a solution for running a script as super-user, but not sudo'ing?  (e.g. some special permission on the file?)
<froes> ikonia, do i need to have anything selected?
<ga_sk8er> its a 400 GB hardr drive . its big enoguh for both windows & linux
<ga_sk8er> i need windows for my illegal stuff i do lol
<damo22> ga_sk8er: i didnt hear that
<Pici> froes: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy vlc-nox
<ga_sk8er> *yells into a bullhorn* lol
<ga_sk8er> soem of the online games mess up alot on linux like java-based & adobe flash-based games
<ga_sk8er> FARMVILLE lol
<froes> Pici, http://pastebin.com/VCAGy61M
<damo22> ga_sk8er: you should see vmware running windows xp, its smooth as
<JoeR1> ga_sk8er, I agree, on average Linux sucks for gaming
<ga_sk8er> i do games
<ga_sk8er> i got some of the violent games for the pc...halo, halflife, doom, grand theft auto
<ga_sk8er> i also do alot of online gaming
<ga_sk8er> soi need my winders
<Bry8Star> Hi , where can i download a LiveCD version of Ubuntu 11.04 via a torrent ?
<JoeR1> ga_sk8er, Give me CIV or give me death
<xangua> Bry8Star: ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !torrents | Bry8Star
<ubottu> Bry8Star: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ga_sk8er> JoeRI whats CIV?
<EEMPHASISS> ga_sk8er, damo22: use both VirtualBox & VMWare server on my Ubuntu laptop to run 2 or 3 XP's: development, test, connections - even Carmageddon
<damo22> EEMPHASISS: yep i know its cool as
<Bry8Star> thanks , bazhang
<ga_sk8er> ive never fooled with virtualbox. neverh ad to. my hard drive has always been enough for me.
<JoeR1> ga_sk8er, Civilization, possibly the greatest game series of all time
<ga_sk8er> ok i know the game just never played it
<damo22> EEMPHASISS: and you can attach a fake floppy image to the vm if you need to , so who cares about floppy drives and disks
<damo22> :D
<ga_sk8er> JoeR1 theres kinda a game like it on facebook
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone know about super-user bit for lusers running a system command (i.e. on login)?
<ga_sk8er> damo22 right now i care about them lol
<JoeR1> ga_sk8er, blasphemer!!!! There is CIV and everything else
<bazhang> !ot | JoeR1 ga_sk8er
<ubottu> JoeR1 ga_sk8er: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoeR1> pull the stick out bazhang
<bazhang> JoeR1, pardon?
<ga_sk8er> who shoved it in? lol kidding
<Pici> froes: hmm... How about apt-cache policy libavcodec52
<JoeR1> heaven forbid I be more clear on that statement without facing retribution but I'm sure you can figure it out
<bazhang> ga_sk8er, did you have an actual support question?
<Bry8Star> bazhang , is this link is ok ? : http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> Bry8Star, should be
<Pici> JoeR1: This channel is already busy enough without all the random discussion, feel free to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ga_sk8er> yes i was asking about a support question for about 3 or 4 hours & finally got a little bit of help from damo22
<Bry8Star> that was from this page : http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktopdownload/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<damo22> a little?
<damo22> :P
<ga_sk8er> lol damo22...i got alot of help from u...better?
<MuNk`> Is it possible to add/remove cron jobs one at a time instead of having to remove jobs nad reload all jobs each time you want to change one?
<bazhang> Bry8Star, it works great here
<TheEvilPhoenix> MuNk`:  yeah, by erasing the cron jobs  one-by-one.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think
<bahax> I have an ssh connection to a laptop how can I copy files to my laptop?
<Bry8Star> ... thanks
<iceroot> bahax: scp
<BluesKaj> BBL
<iceroot> bahax: scp localfile user@laptop:/path/to/store/
<ga_sk8er> its 9:30 so i think i might finally log off here lol
<Pici> MuNk`: How are you adding/removing cron jobs now? It shouldn't be that much of a problem to add a new job.
<osmosis_paul> Hi, one question, this is the correct way to connect to a remote terminal and use remote GUI's right? ssh -X user@domain.com ???
<Duolos> I'm having a problem with Eclipse (#eclipse is barren) in ubuntu. For some reason, it seems to be missing fonts and displaying empty boxes in place of characters in most of my code. Any ideas?
<ga_sk8er> THANKS A BILLION damo22
<osmosis_paul> with i connect to one of my cluster amazon machine that is ubuntu works fine
<damo22> np
<osmosis_paul> but in another cluster server nope
<MuNk`> pici, at the moment im basically clearling all jobs with -r and reloading in the changed file full of jobs
<bahax> iceroot, this would copy from my laptop to the distant, right? I want the revers operation
<iceroot> bahax: that will copy from your local machine to your laptop
<Pici> MuNk`: Why not use crontab -e ?
<iceroot> bahax: scp source target
<MuNk`> because im using a script. kinda automation
<iceroot> Duolos: using eclipse from the repos? or from the website?
<bahax> iceroot, I'm inside a distant laptop using ssh in cli, I want to move a file from there to my machine (copy from distant to local using ssh)
<Duolos> iceroot: The latest version from the website.  I suppose I could try the older, repoed version.
<Pici> MuNk`: Well, if you don't mind running the script with root, you could put/remove files from /etc/cron.d/
<jack> bahax: man scp
<bahax> jack, you've got a point of view :)
<jack> for sure
<MuNk`> hmm
<kyle_> Can i set a time for my ubuntu 11.04 to shutdown
<escott> osmosis_paul, thats not using the remote gui, its using yours and just tunneling the drawing requests back, but it is "correct"
<beli> MuNk`: copy/remove  a file for each job into the special folders daily, weekly or whatever you want it to be executed
<escott> osmosis_paul, does it not work for things like "xclock" and does it give an error messages
<jack> scp is what you want, promised
<iceroot> Duolos: #eclipse, that version is not supported here
<beli> kyle_:  man at
<osmosis_paul> escott, actually yesterday when i try in my ubuntu machine of Amazon xclock i saw it in my computer
<jack> escott, does you can speak proper english?
<iceroot> bahax: scp file-on-the-machine-you-are-calling-scp user@remote-system:/path/to/copy/
<Duolos> iceroot: yeah, I know it's not supported and #eclipse is barren.  Just thought I'd ask...assumed there'd be someone here using the new version.
<osmosis_paul> escott, i think the problem is that i need to install some library x11, any idea?
<kyle_> beli: like this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/shutdown.8.html
<kyle_> beli: sudo shutdown -h 18:45 "Server is going down for maintenance"
<beli> kyle_: ok you can specify a shutdown message and when it will go down and how often it will be repeated as a warning
<kyle_> beli: but shutdown doesn't exist and is not on apt-get
<Bry8Star> please also need a torrent of Ubuntu 11.04 i386 DVD disc Intel-AMD x86
<bahax> iceroot, the problem is I want to do the following: scp file-on-the-machine-you-are-calling-scp user@localsystem:/path/to/copy/
<bahax> iceroot, I want the file from the distant laptop to my laptop :(
<escott> osmosis_paul, the machine you are sitting at must have an x server running on it. it "serves" screen space to the remote client (which is your ec2 cluster)
<escott> osmosis_paul, so if you are running windows install mingx or some other windows xserver
<froes> hi guys... i have been trying to install VLC with no luck. any ideas what can it be?   http://pastebin.com/hgeiA0Zr
<froes> output of apt-cache policy    http://pastebin.com/VCAGy61M
<osmosis_paul> escott, is ubuntu, do you know the name of that package???
<escott> osmosis_paul, for *nix if you are in a gui you are running x
<beli> kyle_: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<d_atharva_> Hi...Where can I download Vm Ware ?
<beli> kyle_: apt-file search shutdown
<damo22> bahax: you need the external ip address of your "local" machine and port forward from your router to your "local" machine, then scp from the remote machine back to your "local" ?
<osmosis_paul> escott, is a remote machine without gui]\
<escott> d_atharva_, the vmware website
<bazhang> d_atharva_, their website
<Bry8Star> Hi , please also need a link of torrent file for downloading official Ubuntu 11.04 i386 DVD disc Intel-AMD x86
<ikonia> Bry8Star: on ubuntu.com
<osmosis_paul> escott, do you know the name of the package to install
<xangua> Bry8Star: ubuntu.com
<d_atharva_> <bazhang>  : Can you please send me the link as I am unable to get it..
<bazhang> d_atharva_, vmware.com
<iceroot> bahax: i dont see the problem
<iceroot> bahax: i told you what to do
<escott> osmosis_paul, the point is client server get reversed pc --commands to ssh server--> ec2 --drawing commands to X server--> pc
<damo22> iceroot: i think he wants to make incoming connection to his home pc from external
<escott> osmosis_paul, so the local machine must be *nix running a gui, or windows + xming or apple + xwindows
<osmosis_paul> escott, i know how works but i need install the X server in the remote machine
<kyle_> beli: doing now
<escott> osmosis_paul, you shouldn't the presense of the xclock binary should be sufficient
<osmosis_paul> escott, local machine has gui of course
<kyle_> beli: The cache directory is empty. You need to run 'apt-file update' first. << Have done..
<Pici> kyle_: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<kyle_> pici: 11.04
<Bry8Star> i'm not able to find a torrent in the ubuntu.com , of a 11.04 server dvd i386 x86 intel-amd ... can some1 give me a link please .. .thnaks
<osmosis_paul> escott, then to can use remote GUI i need that my remote machine has a GUI installed?
<Pici> kyle_: Then you should already have the shutdown command. It is part of upstart which is installed by default.
<osmosis_paul> escott, because one of the ubuntu machine in my Amazon cluster i dont think that has GUI installed and transmit the xclock interface to my local machine
<escott> osmosis_paul, no, no, no. and i dont think you are understanding how this works
<kyle_> pici: i have done this now and it seems to be there. I'm sure that wasn't a moment ago
<kyle_> pici: i'm losing it.
<osmosis_paul> escott, no what? could you be in what i'm wrong please?
<Pici> kyle_: heh, we all have those days ;)
<osmosis_paul> escott, be a little more specific yi mean :-)
<kyle_> pic: If you set a time how do you check it's status?
<escott> osmosis_paul, to avoid remote/local client/server confusion. im going to call them "pc" and "ec2" you are sitting in front of "pc" and ssh -X username@ec2. you need to have a gui running on "pc" you do not need any kind of gui on "ec2"
<kyle_> pici: If you set a time how do you check it's status?
<damo22> kyle: "date" ?
<osmosis_paul> escott, ok got it, already have that conf, continue please
<Pici> kyle_: Thats a good question.
<escott> osmosis_paul, if /usr/bin/xclock exists on ec2 then you can run /usr/bin/xclock and it should appear on the display of "pc"
<Bry8Star> can someone please give me a link ... i'm not able to find a torrent file from the ubuntu.com website , i'm looking for this 11.04 server DVD disc i386 x86 intel-amd iso torrent ... can some1 give me a link please .. .thanks  ... found other torrents though (server CD , livecd/desktop CD, etc)
<kyle_> pici: really or are you just playing wih me.?
<Pici> kyle_: Really, I don't know the answer and it is a good question.
<escott> !torrent | Bry8Star maybe this will have a link. otherwise it is under alternate download methods
<ubottu> Bry8Star maybe this will have a link. otherwise it is under alternate download methods: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<damo22> kyle_: what do you mean by set a time
<Pici> !torrents | Bry8Star escott
<ubottu> Bry8Star escott: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<osmosis_paul> escott, with ec2 happend, show me the xclock in my "pc" but with the other machine in the other cluster "tilaa" that is ubuntu as well, tell me "Error: Can't open display: "
<Pici> Bry8Star: iirc there is no server DVD though.
<kyle_> s
<Bry8Star> i also think there is no torrent for the server DVD disc
<escott> osmosis_paul, ok sounds like $DISPLAY is not set. in your ssh username@ec2 window type "echo $DISPLAY" it should say ":10"
<kyle_> damo22: using shutdown to scedule a shutdown
<Bry8Star> so i will have to use IDM or FDM to download the ISO image , i guess ?
<kyle_> How do you check it's running etc..
<osmosis_paul> escott, yes in ec2 give me this "localhost:10.0
<osmosis_paul> " and in the tilaa machine empty
<escott> osmosis_paul, "grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config" on the ec2 machine
<escott> osmosis_paul, an empty $DISPLAY on tilaa is wrong wrong wrong. are you running a gui on tilaa
<osmosis_paul> i already check sshd_config the parameter looks acept x11
<osmosis_paul> escott, i dont think so, is a cluster machine should only has terminal
<escott> osmosis_paul, you need to be running a gui on the machine you are sitting in front of.
<osmosis_paul> yes
<osmosis_paul> escott, i understand that, tilaa is not my pc is another cluster server
<osmosis_paul> escott, when i said cluster server i mean external server
<osmosis_paul> escott, without any kind of gui
<osmosis_paul> escott, ec2 give me this
<escott> osmosis_paul, are you bouncing through multiple ssh sessions to get to ec2? (pc --> tilaa -> ec2)
<osmosis_paul> <escott> osmosis_paul, you need to be running a gui on the machine you are sitting in fr
<osmosis_paul> escott, ec2 is just an example that machine that works
<osmosis_paul> escott, i need make it work in tilaa now
<escott> osmosis_paul, you can't ssh -X from a console only system and expect it to work. there is nowhere to draw the picture on tilaa
<osmosis_paul> escott, PC->Tilaa, pc always has gui
<escott> osmosis_paul, whatever machine is physically connected to the display must be running Xorg
<osmosis_paul> escott, it is correct do this then???
<osmosis_paul> sudo aptitude install xorg
<osmosis_paul> [3:53:54 PM CEST] booster_apetenko: sudo aptitude install gdm
<osmosis_paul> [3:54:26 PM CEST] booster_apetenko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<escott> osmosis_paul, it should be
<osmosis_paul> escott, ok thanks
<bahax> iceroot, when I made what you're suggesting it tried to connect to my local machine (witch has no server installed), but I have a connection in the first place, I'll try the graphical way
<Bry8Star> ... found torrent of DVD disc Ubuntu 11.04 x86 i386 Intel-AMD , here : http://mirror.eftel.com/ubuntu-dvd/11.04/release/
<escott> Bry8Star, be sure to check md5sums of what you get out of that
<Bry8Star> ... thanks escott  , i sure do that
<escott> Bry8Star, really you should be checking sha1sums
<osmosis_paul> escott, nahh that's wierd man, still does not working, even after install xorg
<escott> osmosis_paul, did you startx?
<escott> osmosis_paul, the windows you run ssh -X out of should be an xterm or gnome-terminal, and you should be able to drag it around. if you can't its not going to work
<bahax> iceroot, when I made what you're suggesting it tried to connect to my local machine (witch has no se
<osmosis_paul> escott, the only machine that i'm touching is the no gui machine(remote)
<osmosis_paul> escott, my pc is ok
<davix> why can't i access this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libmysqlclient15off and how can I get a download link for it if I cant access it?
<Bry8Star> ... escott , in ubuntu.com website which page is showing the MD5 / sha1 hashes ?
<escott> osmosis_paul, i dont know how i can say this any differently, so sorry this is condescending but -- put your hands on your monitor, follow the cable out the back of the monitor to a computer (if you hit a wall you picked the wrong cable), you have to be running X on THAT machine
<aurora> hi
<escott> !md5sums | Bry8Star
<ubottu> Bry8Star: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<bahax> iceroot, I installed openssh-server on the local computer and went to the distant, then used scp and it worked as you said, thanks
<escott> Bry8Star, md5 can be collided at will so really you want to be using sha1
<iceroot> bahax: great
<osmosis_paul> escott, thanks for your help, the comunication i thinks is not going very well, so dont want waste more your time and my time. Just only for try to tell you by last time. My PC is an ubuntu with Gnome that is connecting to Tilaa, that is a machine without GUI
<xaojan> when i using gedit to edit sth,it will print "sys:1: Warning: g_object_ref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed" in the command,what's going?THX
<osmosis_paul> escott, and i want that this Tilaa machine send me a remote GUI to be visible in my PC that already has a Gnome :-)
<Bry8Star> ... THANKS again , escott .. then i will definitely check SHA1 , and MD5 , both
<escott> osmosis_paul, so if you don't have a DISPLAY on tilaa thats a problem. if you dont have X11Forwarding = yes in sshd_config on tilaa thats a problem
<MaK10> hey every1
<escott> osmosis_paul, you shouldn't need to touch anything else on tilaa
<osmosis_paul> escott, X11Forwarding in tilaa is "yes" but echo DISPLAY dont show me nothing
<MaK10> hey has any got crossover games running CSS?
<iceroot> !appdb | MaK10
<ubottu> MaK10: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Cat-Meow> I'm having issues connecting to web pages that end with .aspx or .asp
<escott> osmosis_paul, is xauth installed on tilaa `which xauth` should say /usr/bin/xauth
<Cat-Meow> can someone help?
<osmosis_paul> yes
<osmosis_paul> escott, it is installed
<escott> osmosis_paul, and was it installed when you started your ssh session?
<cire_> where can i find the sound driver information for my computer my sound is not working
<compdoc> Cat-Meow, have an example url?
<osmosis_paul> escott, i dont know
<Cat-Meow> https://access.pensacolastate.edu/student.asp
<escott> osmosis_paul, then start a new ssh -X session
<osmosis_paul> escott, but i already close the terminal an open again of hat machine
<osmosis_paul> escott, now!!!
<cire_> help pls.
<escott> osmosis_paul, xauth will be included with xbase-clients which you can install instead of xorg-server
<osmosis_paul> escott, good to know for the next time
<osmosis_paul> escott, thanks for your time
<Cat-Meow> cire_, here you go http://help.com/
<ikonia> Cat-Meow: why did you give someone that link - that's nothing to do with his problem
<m_fulder> hello
<m_fulder> I asked this some months ago, saved the links for the future but then my HDD died so I need the same help once again :P .. on a new 64bit ubuntu installation I can't run binary files.. there's some library I need to install and then it works just fine. Anyone know what the name of theos libraries are? (A)
<escott> osmosis_paul, no problem just try and be more clear about what system is what next time. you kept saying tilaa and i thought that was your pc
<Cat-Meow> ikonia, he asked for help
<Cat-Meow> it was a joke, sheesh
<ikonia> Cat-Meow: that link is nothing to do with his issue, please don't issue bad advice to people
<Cat-Meow> it was just a link....
<Cat-Meow> 9_9
<Gasseus> can anyone recommend a good php ide?
<osmosis_paul> escott, ;-)
<cire_> need some help i am new to xubuntu having problem with the sound i tried the alsa but did not work
<compdoc> Cat-Meow, what happens when you open https://access.pensacolastate.edu/student.asp?
<Cat-Meow> compdoc, it tells me "Could not connect to remote server"
<Cat-Meow> cire_, do you dual boot with windows?
<cire_> yeah
<escott> m_fulder, ia32-libs
<xrfang> a quesiton about shell script: db_input medium foo/like_debian || true
<xrfang>   in this debian config script what's the meaning of "|| true"?
<Cat-Meow> cire_, reboot into windows, check and see if your sound works there. Make sure when you restart, that you are not muted in windows
<m_fulder> escott thanks trying it on :)
<cire_> it works in windows
<cire_> but does not in xubuntu
<Cat-Meow> cire_, I have the same issue, when I mute in windows and reboot to ubuntu sound won't work
<m_fulder> works great and I have saved the library name once again thank you escott :D
<escott> m_fulder, in 11.10 it will switch to multiarch (you just install libc6:i386)
<axisys> ok now that I installed linux disk encryption in ubuntu .. how would someone verify it remotely.. my IT needs to verify it for audit purpose.. I could record the login as one option.. is there any other way?
<m_fulder> ah will remember that to
<escott> axisys, what kind of disk encryption
<Cat-Meow> cire_, are you having the issue in just Xubuntu, or is it the same with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or other desktop environments?
<axisys> escott: the default with LVM .. used the option from alternate cd during install
<cire_> ubuntu 11.04 the sound does not work also
<cire_> ubuntu and xubuntu
<Cat-Meow> cire_, hmm, not sure now. :(
<Cat-Meow> anyone figure out issue with .asp?
<cire_> any way thanks Cat meow
<axisys> escott: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/
<Cat-Meow> cire_, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't help further
<compdoc> Cat-Meow, that site opens fine for me
<axisys> escott: I picked the use entire disk and setup encrypted lvm
<compdoc> you think you have some add-on or setting that might stop it?
<Cat-Meow> I tired it in firefox, opera, and chrome
<compdoc> you have a firewall on the lan thats preventing opening https sites?
<Cat-Meow> don't think so, I can get to those sites in windows and on android devices
<compdoc> can other computers on the lan open the site?
<Cat-Meow> yes
<ikonia> Cat-Meow: that url works fine for me
<escott> axisys, im not sure what one would look at to verify dm-crypt. but i imagine it shows up in `mount` if it were me I would install virtual box, and then install ubuntu on that and use disk encryption and then forward the ssh into the vm system, and laugh when they fail to realize the real system isnt encrypted
<compdoc> do you use iptables on that machine?
<dddbmt_> Anyone know of a mysql program that accept SSH connections? I tried "Mysql administrator" - but it seems like it doesnt support SSH connections.
<Cat-Meow> it works when I use my ubuntu 10.10 disc, just not with 11.04 installed
<dddbmt_> mysql client*
<arshinator> hi i have just installed ubuntu and when i am trying to see any video in the browser on youtube i am not able to do so
<axisys> escott: hehe..
<dualcore> i was downloading a torrent in transmission and it said Tracker gave a warning: "Your torrent client ip is (my ip)"
<arshinator> is shockwave player already not preinstalled?
<dualcore> Does this mean I was downloading it from myself? and does that mean my computer could be hosting torrents without my knowledge?
<somsip> arshinator: no - you have to install flash-plugin or similar
<arshinator> how to do it?
<axisys> escott: mount does not show it.. during boot it asks encrypted passphrase
<arshinator> can u pls guide me somsip
<Cat-Meow> I think it has to be an issue with 11.04...every other thing I use works
<axisys> escott: and then the login prompt for my password
<arshinator> somsip:cn u pls guide me hw to d that
<axisys> escott: mount shows only if I chose encrypted home dir
<arshinator> i am new on ubuntu
<escott> axisys, "verify remotely" that a system you installed is encrypted.... thats very possibly the stupidest thing i've ever heard. are they going to come over and verify that the password isn't taped to the bottom of the machine?
<somsip> arshinator: whatversion of ubuntu
<arshinator> the latest
<axisys> escott: tell me about it..
<arshinator> i guess 11.04
<axisys> escott: they rather me run windows with guardiaedge full disk encryption
<escott> axisys, you could boot a liveusb and then someone could ssh into the liveusb system and see the disk is encrypted
<somsip> arshinator: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<axisys> escott: uh huh.. awesome idea
<axisys> escott: thanks .. let me do that
<somsip> arshinator: not personally tested, but looksa good tutorial
<arshinator> somsip:thanks i guess this would solve the problem
<escott> axisys, i hate auditors
<axisys> escott: stupid question.. but anyway they can tell that they log'd in into the live cd env?
<somsip> arshinator: cool
<axisys> escott: yep
<Cat-Meow> I guess my issue is unfixable
<escott> axisys, a trained baboon could probably identify the difference between a livecd and an installed system. not sure an auditor could
<axisys> rotflmao
<axisys> escott: coolest comment of the day
 * axisys can't stop laughing.. sorry
<Cat-Meow> ??? axisys?
<escott> axisys, but seriously there are things you could tell the auditor to look for, but hes not going to understand it. people who know what they are doing leave auditing because its so pointless. so just tell him its the install disk and this is the drive and you can see it cant be opened
<herrgabriel> when I click on links in evolution or empathy, the content of the link is being loaded into Geany instead of being opened with firefox. halp plox?
<axisys> escott: yep.. I guess if he can't fig it out.. he should not audit in the first place and find someone who can . before they deny me from running ubuntu on corporate laptop
<axisys> Cat-Meow: being silly... i thought escott's comment was too funny about trained baboon.. specially when picturing one. :-)
<escott> axisys, if he starts asking questions just show that `mount` sets root on a loopback on top of a device which is really a usb device
<axisys> escott: yep.. good point
<axisys> escott: thanks a lot!
<Cat-Meow> no one else has any ideas as to why I cannot connect to .asp sites?
<escott> axisys, its always better to have answers to their questions than make them think. they can only do that once a day
<axisys> escott: yep
<axisys> escott: :-)
<h00k> [1;3D
<h00k> apologies. That wasn't directed at anyone ;)
<escott> Cat-Meow, what do you mean cannot connect?
<Cat-Meow> it won't let me load the pages, keeps saying "cannot connect to remote server"
<brontosaurusrex> silly one: how would i disable capslock on remote machine (via nx) ? running ubuntu karmic btw
<escott> Cat-Meow, this sounds like it would be specific to one server or that your entire internet connection is down. not that "all asp pages don't work but everything else does"
<brontosaurusrex> now i have a toggled state, local machine are CAPS, while remote is normal and vice versa
<Cat-Meow> escott, other people can get to those sites, I can get to them in everything BUT Ubuntu 11.04, and it's only those sites ending with .asp or .aspx that I have issues with
<escott> brontosaurusrex, copy your .Xmodmap over to the remote machine?
<OerHeks> Cat-Meow, do you use IPtables yourself, like you asked us before  ?
<brontosaurusrex> escott: this is windows
<Cat-Meow> IPtables?
<arshinator> hi i am not able to install adobe flash through ubuntu software center
<arshinator> can anyone help me
<maximilian_> #freies-magazin
<escott> brontosaurusrex, do you mean you had caps ON when you connected, but they started OFF on the other machine so when you hit capslock they switch to off/on instead of on/off
<szal> brontosaurusrex: we neither support Karmic (EOL) nor Windows (different OS)
<archman> arshinator: do you have "flashplugin-installer" installed?
<arshinator> no
<dualcore> how can i tell if my computer is hosting torrents somehow without my knowledge
<archman> arshinator: install it
<arshinator> how?
<archman> arshinator: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<brontosaurusrex> escott: yes
<brontosaurusrex> szal: ok ...
<escott> brontosaurusrex, i would restart the connection with caps_lock off. i didnt realize that could happen
<escott> Cat-Meow, what happens if you take the url and plug it into wget?
<brontosaurusrex> escott: that didnt help
<arshinator> archman:thanks...just one more question why am i not able to play mp3 files
<escott> Cat-Meow, wget -o google.html http://www.google.com/index.html vs wget -o asp.html http://something/that/ends/in.asp
<Cat-Meow> escott, please forgive me for being dumb, I never heard of wget, googling now though
<archman> arshinator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<archman> arshinator: use ubuntu's wiki
<escott> Cat-Meow, it will just download the page and save it to a file
<xaojan> SOS...korean characters display overlapping in chromium...how to fix it?
<escott> arshinator, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<needhelp1> im having issues connecting to my other pc on the same router via smb via shared folder. i think i know the issue, the two computers have the same hostname, so i changed one of them, but its still not showing in shared network folder, both pcs are ubuntu, im trying smb://192.168.1.101/home/user/Desktop/test    its not working
<archman> arshinator: in short, you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Herakles_> I want to suggest to put the Keybindig for turning the X-Server off back to "Alt"+"Crtl"+"Backspace"
<arshinator> thanks
<kernix> hi all
<archman> o/
<escott> Herakles_, you can add nozap=false to your Xorg.conf
<Cat-Meow> escott, where does it save it to?
<escott> Cat-Meow, type pwd in the terminal and it will say
<axisys> Cat-Meow: by deafult same place where you are running it from
<needhelp1> im having issues connecting to my other pc on the same router via smb via shared folder. i think i know the issue, the two computers have the same hostname, so i changed one of them, but its still not showing in shared network folder, both pcs are ubuntu, im trying smb://192.168.1.101/home/user/Desktop/test    its not working
<axisys> Cat-Meow: what escott said
<archman> needhelp1: you just said that a min ago, we saw it
<susundbe1g> needhelp1: network connection works fine between them?
<susundbe1g> needhelp1: that is you can ping the other machine?
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: yeah, ping works, and interenet works
<escott> Herakles_, enable zapping like you wanted
<Cat-Meow> it's an html file that says "--2011-08-18 09:57:56--  https://access.pensacolastate.edu/student.asp Resolving access.pensacolastate.edu... 150.176.79.129 Connecting to access.pensacolastate.edu|150.176.79.129|:443... failed: Connection refused. "
<fonrithirong> hi, how do you give highest priority to a program you're running?
<susundbe1g> needhelp1: ping to the other machine works? it might be that internet connection is fine but router is blocking the connection between the machines
<jAyenGreen_> I did an apt-get purge apache2, and apt-get install apache2, which had no errors, but the /etc/apache2 directory doesn't exist
<susundbe1g> fonrithirong: see manpage of nice
<escott> Cat-Meow, can you please try an asp page that is not https
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: the shared folder works on other pcs, like i have a windows box that can see and access the shared ubuntu folder
<fonrithirong> susundbe1g, thanks!
<Cat-Meow> ok, lemme find one
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: is there anything wrong with my smb command?
<escott> Cat-Meow, perhaps www.w3schools.com/asp/default.asp
<needhelp1> smb://192.168.1.101/user/home/Desktop/test    the path is correct
<duckxx> so im running ubuntu via virtual box and im getting this proxy error when trying to download stuff via the terminal. But going to sites are fine... Drush dl doesnt work and neither does wget, but pinging site do work! What  could be wrong? screenshot: http://prntscr.com/2orjq
<susundbe1g> needhelp1:have you tried console commands?
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: console commands? im using these commands in terminal
<susundbe1g> needhelp1: i mean 'smbclient' -- the 'smb://192.168.1.101/user/home/Desktop/test' looks like path
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: never used it, let me try
<escott> duckxx, i think the host proxies network activity for the guest. im not sure how it all works, but evidently thats not working.
<susundbe1g> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<Cat-Meow> I got to w3schools just fine
<susundbe1g> needhelp1: check that page
<escott> Cat-Meow, so the problem is specific to access.pensacolastate.edu
<Cat-Meow> how come it works in everything else except ubuntu 11.04?
<Cat-Meow> https://myaccessaccount.dcf.state.fl.us/Login.aspx this site doesn't work in it, either
<axisys> Cat-Meow: telnet access.pensacolastate.edu 443
<Cat-Meow> ?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: what do you get when you run that in terminal ?
<Cat-Meow> lemme try, hold on
<Cat-Meow> Trying 150.176.79.129...
<Cat-Meow> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<axisys> Cat-Meow: yep.. you have a network issue.. might be fw..
<axisys> Cat-Meow: ufw status
<axisys> Cat-Meow: what do you get when you run that on terminal?
<escott> Cat-Meow, unclear, maybe an incompatibility between your SSL library and theirs? you could try telnet 150.176.79.129 443
<axisys> sudo ufw status <-- this one
<Cat-Meow> Status: inactive
<axisys> Cat-Meow: so so ubuntu internal fw is not an issue
<Cat-Meow> so all 3 of my browsers have an issue with these sites?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: what do you get when run the telnet command that escott suggested?
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: Desktop$ smbclient --ip-address=192.168.1.101 --directory=/user/home/Desktop/test
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: not working
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: looks like im using the command wrong
<Cat-Meow> same thing as before
<escott> axisys, he will get the same result. you beat me to the punch. thats access.pensacolastate.edu
<escott> Cat-Meow, it seems to be on their side of the connection. they are blocking your connection
<wangyoang> what is this
<escott> Cat-Meow, some other things to try (a) can you ping access.pensacolastate.edu? (b) can you traceroute access....
<needhelp1> susundbe1g: how do i take down the smb client and restart it?
<Cat-Meow> brb, pinging
<wangyoang_> this is good
<Cat-Meow> PING access.pensacolastate.edu (150.176.79.129) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Cat-Meow> From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable
<Cat-Meow> From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Port Unreachable
<Cat-Meow> From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=3 Destination Port Unreachable
<debsan> needhelp1, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<FloodBot1> Cat-Meow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> debsan: does   smbd stop work
<needhelp1> smbd restart/start
<Guest53083> Is there any channel for discussing about usb in linux
<escott> Cat-Meow, and can you telnet to another port (they don't appear to be running a server on port 80 though)
<Cat-Meow> not sure
<needhelp1> Guest53083: #linux  .. though i would suggest changing your nick
<needhelp1> Guest53083: /nick newnickhere
<Cat-Meow> apologies, I'm not exactly a computer expect, so some of this stuff I'm not familiar with
<intmed> vishnu@vishnu-git-server:~/src$ git clone git://eagain.net/gitosis
<axisys> you said you can connect to the site from another computer near you?
<intmed> Cloning into gitosis...
<intmed> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<axisys> Cat-Meow: ^
<escott> Cat-Meow, seems like there is something wrong with your network setup. check your router https://192.168.1.1 if that doesn't work try http://192.168.1.1
<compdoc> Cat-Meow, try powering off your router
<needhelp1> debsan: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<san_1989> Is there any channel that handling usb device driver programming in linux?
<deven1> Front audio jacks are not detected by ubuntu 11.04 ? help!
<san_1989>  Is there any channel that handling usb device driver programming in linux?
<Cat-Meow> axisys, I can connect to the sites on this same laptop, just not when using 11.04
<axisys> Cat-Meow: oh ok.. so you have multiple OS in this?
<compdoc> Cat-Meow, and when did you last use 10.10 on it?
<Cat-Meow> I have windows xp, and a boot disc for 10.10
<axisys> Cat-Meow: that means like escott and compdoc suggesting.. not probably getting an IP
<axisys> from the router
<Cat-Meow> why would the router do that with just 11.04 though?
<Cat-Meow> and how can I fix it
<axisys> Cat-Meow: what do you get from ifconfig ?
<intmed> i can't clone gisosis ? why ?
<somsip> intmed: gitosis?
<intmed> yes
<somsip> intmed: not really an ubuntu issue, but what exactly is the problem?
<Cat-Meow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669316/
<intmed> vishnu@vishnu-git-server:~/src$ git clone git://eagain.net/gitosis.git
<intmed> Cloning into gitosis...
<intmed> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<compdoc> wlan0 and wlan1?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: hmm two ips
<axisys> Cat-Meow: netstat -nr ?
<compdoc> two wireless adaptors?
<Jacruth> hi guys, is there any way to install Windows 7 AFTER installing Ubuntu?
<somsip>  intmed: fails here too. Have you tried the https link if there is one?
<escott> Cat-Meow, !paste us `route`
<escott> !grub | Jacruth just reinstall grub after
<ubottu> Jacruth just reinstall grub after: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cat-Meow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669319/
<axisys> Cat-Meow: yikes!
<Jacruth> escott, will not Windows 7 erase my whole hard disk?
<K4k> Does anyone know if .bash_logout runs before or after your session is closed? IE, would the "whoami" command still work for detecting if you have any other sessions still open in other consoles?
<axisys> you need to remove one those route
<axisys> Cat-Meow: ^
<axisys> Cat-Meow: can you paste your interfaces config file
<Cat-Meow> how can I get to that?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: paste the cat /etc/network/interfaces
<escott> Cat-Meow, i think your /etc/hosts is screwed up. route should resolve names unless you say route -n
<Cat-Meow> auto lo
<Cat-Meow> iface lo inet loopback
<escott> Jacruth, can't say what windows will or will not do, but i think you can ask windows to install to a particular partition. but it does insist on blowing away the mbr
<axisys> escott: i think that was netstat -nr output
<escott> axisys, he sent this http://paste.ubuntu.com/669319/
<escott> axisys, ok nevermind i see
<axisys> escott: :-)
<axisys> Cat-Meow: so wlan1 needs to be down
<axisys> Cat-Meow: compdoc asked you  .. if you have two wireless adapters
<intmed> somsip: here is the repo http://eagain.net/gitweb/?p=gitosis.git;a=summary
<Cat-Meow> no, just the one
<axisys> Cat-Meow: so how did you get wlan0 and wlan1 ?
<Cat-Meow> I have no idea
<axisys> wlan1 needs to be down for you to go out..
<axisys> or essentially one of them
<Cat-Meow> I see on my network thing it lists my ralink device, but I see something else as well
<axisys> Cat-Meow: can you please traceroute to that host and post the output here
<Cat-Meow> to the site host from earlier?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: also please paste the output of route as escott suggested
<axisys> Cat-Meow: yes
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu/kubuntu 11.04.  I just installed.  I'm using the nvidia-current proprietary driver (or so I thought).  When I bring up the additional drivers dialog, the display says that the driver is activated but not in use.
<axisys> Cat-Meow: s/post the output/paste the output/
<compdoc> sometmes firewire ports are seen as networks, I think.
<escott> axisys, it will be the same as netstat -nr just with * and default and link-local and all that jazz
<Cat-Meow> hold on, apparently traceroute wasn't installed
<escott> Cat-Meow, its not by default
<Cat-Meow> oh
<Cat-Meow> I thought it was 9_6
<axisys> Cat-Meow: tracepath
<Cat-Meow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669328/
<axisys> Cat-Meow: that's it?
<Cat-Meow> yes
<somsip> intmed: maybe it's dead. It's 2-3 months since I installed it. There seems to be no new repo for it. Maybe just down for a while. Possibly try later/tomorrow
<axisys> can you paste the tracepath www.yahoo.com ?
<axisys> escott: true
<intmed> somsip: ok, will try tomorrow
<somsip> Inteus: hang on - it;s on apt-get :-)
<somsip> intmed: it's available thorugh apt-get
<escott> Cat-Meow, also paste your /etc/hosts
<Cat-Meow> ok, hold on
<Kingsy> can I get a history of things I had in my clipboard with ubuntu ?
<Kingsy> gnome
<escott> Kingsy, you can install a clipboard daemon there are a number of them.
<Tank852> hi all
<besure> hello
<Tank852> im running ubuntu 10.04, just started using ubuntu
<Cat-Meow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669332/
<Tank852> playing with the themes, etc. is there a easy way to customize the OS?
<MasterMark> hi too all
<sulisagus> halo
<MasterMark> someone has problem with temperature + laptop + ati?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: tracepath www.yahoo.com
<ramvi> I'm unable to port forward with IPTABLES. Been troubleshooting for hours; what am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/NnTNXj4g
<escott> MasterMark, try powertop it may help reduce power usage a bit
<axisys> escott: that is an awesome tool.. i use it a lot
<kingofswords>  hi i play assassin creed in wine but have set to low resolution ....as a result the game doesnt fill the screen, how do i change this?
<sulisagus> can i install ubuntu on a macbook?
<RA_drc> sulisagus: yes
<MasterMark> powertop from teminal?
<RA_drc> kingofswords: have you tried a higher resolution?
<Kingsy> escott: ah ok, so nothing out of the box then
<kingofswords> my graphics card wont handle it
<escott> Kingsy, well xclipboard may be part of the base install, but there are so many versions and some have guis and some dont that you should check the different ones out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipboard_manager#X_Window_System
<Cat-Meow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669340/
<duckxx> so im running ubuntu via virtual box and im getting this proxy error when trying to download stuff via the terminal. But going to sites are fine... svn doesnt work and neither does wget, but pinging sites do work! What  could be wrong? screenshot: http://prntscr.com/2orjq
<axisys> Cat-Meow: it does not look right
<livingdaylight> anyone play with the weather screenlet? Seems set to Korea by default and don't see how to change it. In properties there is a zip code dialog, but enterming my postcode returns an error
<escott> duckxx, what are the proxy settings in firefox? and does that correspond with the HTTP_PROXY environment variable
<axisys> Cat-Meow: you should be departing from wlan0 or wlan1 ..
<MasterMark> i've installed powertop
<Cat-Meow> how to I turn one of them off?
<axisys> Cat-Meow: it shows you departed from 173.23.17.0
<escott> axisys, does he need to clear the old routing table? does it remember?
<sulisagus> RA_drc: mine is macbook white 7.1. But, on ubuntu community documentation site, the page doesn't exist yet for this particular macbook.
<escott> axisys, that is after taking down wlan1?
<duckxx> escott where is the http proxy setting sin ubuntu ?
<theborger> hey guys having a problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu, apt-get is not working. do i need to change something?
<afsdkj> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<escott> duckxx, first echo $HTTP_PROXY in a terminal. wget should be respecting that variable. then go into firefox preferences and see if it is using a proxy
<axisys> escott: no .. they both can be up..
<axisys> Cat-Meow: you sure you are tracepathing from same host?
<Cat-Meow> yea
<afsdkj> i want to start firefox, i get the message ""Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.", i try "sudo killall firefox" and i get "firefox: no process found"
<Cat-Meow> I need to go now, thank you for the help you've given me so far. Sorry I'm so dumb. :C
<axisys> tarcepath should dept from your network.. you departed from 172.* network
<axisys> your network based on your ifconfig is 192.*
<escott> afsdkj, firefox-bin
<afsdkj> escott: aaah, life can be so easy ... thanks
<bioiq> hi u all guys!
<bioiq> question:
<axisys> hmm.. looks like Cat-Meow left
<axisys> or dropped off the network
<bioiq> i'm running ubuntu lucid 10.04...
<theborger> anyone?
<escott> axisys, and he will get to repeat everything from scratch when he comes back because he wont remember
<MasterMark> nothing change with powertop I have 60°C on coretemp
<MasterMark> is too much for idle state
<axisys> escott: :-)
<w30> afsdkj, there is a file called lock in /home/afsdkj/.mozilla/firefox/abunchofnumbers/lock. remove that
<MasterMark> on windows I have 47°C
<bioiq> i've got problems with xchat... in specific a bug don't let me save the settings and when i restart it i loose many settings...
<escott> MasterMark, its probably all from the ati card. linux doesn't switch to intel graphics as well. you can try vga_switcheroo
<axisys> escott: he departed from two different networks.. on the two different tracepath .. not possible
<axisys> not posible based on his ifconfig
<nekronuke> hey guys, i may have a possible fix
<escott> axisys, you got me.... thats why i was wondering if there might be some caching of routes
<bioiq> is there a simple way to update the version to 2.8.8 (mine is 2.8.6)
<theborger> hey guys having a problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu, apt-get is not working. do i need to change something?
<xangua> bioiq: tried the xchat ppa¿
<livingdaylight> how does one run a bin file?
<bioiq> someone told me to upgrade to natty
<livingdaylight> like worldofgoo.bin64
<xangua> theborger: what exactly does not work¿ can you give us an output¿
<escott> livingdaylight, chmod +x filename; ./filename
<livingdaylight> escott, thank you
<nekronuke> escott i might have a fix for my previous issue
<theborger> xangua: just says connection timed out
<escott> nekronuke, can't say i remember what it was
<theborger> xangua: i am doing this from the command line. ubuntu 10 server
<nekronuke> wouldn't boot past bios for shit
<escott> nekronuke, the geom error?
<xangua> theborger: then cahnge it and use the main servers
<nekronuke> after installing ubuntu it'd give me a geom error with the USB in, nothing at all without the USB in
<MasterMark> so I can't have linux on my laptop
<nekronuke> installing it to my HDD through the USB
<MasterMark> because it can't menage well the ati card
<theborger> xangua, how do i change it?
<xangua> theborger: on software centre-edit-sources
<livingdaylight> please, what is the short way to get to home/user? .~/ is almost right?
<escott> MasterMark, if you can run it with the built-in graphics (assuming this is an i-series) that would be better
<escott> livingdaylight, "cd" or "cd ~" or "cd $HOME"
<h00k> nekronuke: Please keep the language family friendly :)
<HSarena> Hello, i have a problem, I install wine but it doesn't working.. how can I use it??
<livingdaylight> escott, if I have a long path then ?
<w30> livingdaylight, just type cd in a terminal
<theborger> xangua: huh?
<nekronuke> sorry h00k
<theborger> xangua: change source-list?
<escott> livingdaylight, "long path"??
<livingdaylight> w30, I want the short cut
<ikonia> !wine | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bioiq> i don't like too much ppa's
<xangua> theborger: no, change the server
<livingdaylight> escott, I've seen a ~./ followed by rest of path. It circumvents having to do home/username
<MasterMark> no it's a core 2 duo, so I only have the integrated driver
<escott> livingdaylight, you mean ~/ not ~./
<livingdaylight> escott, something like that
<theborger> xangua: ok where? and what do i cahnge it to, i am on the cmd line no interface
<MasterMark> i repeat 60°C and 74°C only for opening chromium is too much
<escott> livingdaylight, ~ expands to $HOME which expands to /home/whatever
<livingdaylight> I thought there was a dot somewhere in that combination
<HSarena> ikonia: i can't running some windows software with wine
<ikonia> HSarena: yes, I gave you a link to read to explain it to you
<ikonia> !wine > HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena, please see my private message
<ikonia> !appdb > HSarena
<bar> Can anyone make sense of this? I think I need to fsck my drive. hmm http://pastebin.com/kpqsrWQk
<MasterMark> or my worries are exagerate?
<bioiq> ok... if i have to upgrade to natty... is there a simple way to save all my system?
<ikonia> HSarena: check the pm's the bot "ubottu" has just sent you
<w30> livingdaylight, type cd /$HOME/where you want to go in home
<escott> livingdaylight, . expands to the current working directory whatever that is. ~./ doesn't expand cause its wrong
<bioiq> what about dd?
<ikonia> bahart: that looks like hardware issues, not fle system
<jpgnizak> MasterMark, have you tried restarting?
<jpgnizak> And installing ATI driver?
<MasterMark> yeah @hpgnizak now I have 58°C and the pc is in idle state
<MasterMark> yes I have the lastes catalyst 11.7
<escott> MasterMark, assuming no process is running 100% in top its almost certainly your ati card
<theborger> xangua: ok where? and what do i cahnge it to, i am on the cmd line no interface
<ikonia> bar: that looks like a hardware error, rather than a file system error
<bar> ikonia: very interesting, thank you. what's the give away?
<bar> ikonia: eg. what makes you say that (so I can try to recognize this next time)
<ikonia> bar: the IO errors
<xangua> theborger: i supose your apt line says something ike us.archive.ubuntu.com¿ or the country you are
<ikonia> bar: that's referencning a device, not a file system
<MasterMark> I tell you escott top give me no process with 100% cpu
<fatih1993> hi, how can i find library names for gcc command ? I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I need iostream, math.h, stdlib.h libraries.
<bar> ikonia: I/O error, dev sda, sector 51036287 - right?
<ikonia> fatih1993: they are headers, not libraries
<ikonia> bar: yes
<bar> ikonia: that couldn't be because that sectors bad or anything? (I really have no idea)
<theborger> xangua: where is this line at? in apt/sources.list?
<ikonia> bar: possibly, but that's hardware, don't fix sectors on the file system
<bar> ikonia: well, I've fixed this problem by simply a reboot, but it randomly breaks and filesystem goes read only
<xangua> theborger: archive.ubuntu.com would be the main repository
<MasterMark> powertop says 36% fglrx
<ikonia> bar: then you've not fixed it
<bar> ikonia: hm, are you implying that hardware, meaning, the drive might be dying?
<escott> MasterMark, then your ati card is the source of the heat. if you are using catalyst drivers complain to ati
<ikonia> bar: it's probably going read only due to the fact there is a hardware problem
<bar> ikonia: yeah
<escott> MasterMark, you could also disable compiz it might lower temps a bit
<ikonia> bar: possibly, yes
<escott> !classic | MasterMark
<ubottu> MasterMark: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bar> ikonia: hmm, any tips for narrowing this down?
<bar> ikonia: eg. I can run badblocks, maybe
<ikonia> bar: in what respect ?
<MasterMark> So it's not a kernel o bios problem
<MasterMark> I have wish that ati makes good drivers?
<bar> ikonia: Any tips on troubleshooting this further to narrow it down? It's happened a few times now over the past few weeks. Filesystem goes read only/drive goes down completely, I usually shut down, turn it back on, it works.
<usr13_> where is the applications blacklist
<kingofswords> how do i update xorg?
<ikonia> bar: it's a hardware error on your disk......
<rhino> how can I create a background job to convert all .wav files in a directory and its sub directories to .mp3 and delete the .wav files once they have been converted?
<Kyle__> kingofswords: It's updated with everything else, if you're talking about official releases.
<ikonia> bar: if you get that sort of IO error, the file system will go read only, so I'm not surprised by that
<MasterMark> I'm trying to load gnome classic...but I thinks is catalyst driver the problem
<usr13_> so that the update-manager will ignore packages that I want to leave a lone...?
<fatih1993> ikonia: how can i reach them?
<ikonia> fatih1993: what software are you trying to build ?
<ikonia> usr13_: that's called pinning
<ikonia> !pinning | usr13_
<ubottu> usr13_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<escott> rhino, something like find -iname *.wav -exec lame
<kingofswords> Kyle__, thx
<Kyle__> kingofswords: If you're talking about installing the latest greatest from their SVN repo, it's a different story.
<Kyle__> kingofswords: And a very scary one.
<kingofswords> ah ok..i have 1.7 and read there was a 1.8
<bar> ikonia: me neither :) Hm, let me try again, if I were you, what would you do? replace the drive? swap out cables? replace motherboard?
<rhino> escott:  I'm new to linux, so how do I actually create the job to run in the background?
<ikonia> bar: replace the drive
<bar> ikonia: (I'm just trying to figure out what's causing this, or what needs to be fixed
<bar> ikonia: gotcha, thanks
 * bar should do this sooner rather than later
<f3bruary> Can one make a backup of an application that was installed with dpkg ?
<bar> ikonia: this is a seagate drive. I probably replace them about every year. this is on a system that is on 24/7 and is under my bed. The drives die a ton... could the heat / 24x7 be causing that? it's super annoying
<ikonia> totally
<theborger> xangua: still not working
<xangua> mmmm :SE
<xangua> :S
<Kyle__> kingofswords: An X build is not a trivial configure and build, and getting it to integrate with ubuntu properly is a very difficult exercise.  Best to stay with the package maintainers, or use a distro that's more geared to self-compiled code, like archlinux or crux.
<bar> ikonia: gah, maybe I could run it without the side panel on or something
<theborger> i just get connection error unable to connect to us.archive. etc
<ikonia> bar: buy disks that are made for 24x7 use
<theborger> xangua:  i just get connection error unable to connect to us.archive. etc
<usr13_> My specific problem is that I've installed FF5 on my 10.04 system and the update-manager is now trying to upgrade FF3
<usr13_> I want it to quit it!  :)
<fatih1993> ikonia: i am trying the examples which are on my C book
<kdL2>  remizz
<bar> ikonia: interesting, I never thought about that. How would you know that?
<w30> bar, boxes close to the floor collect a lot of lint, check that.
<ikonia> bar: look on vedors sites, there are disks made for 24x7 operation
<Kyle__> bar: The heat could cause that, but um, vibration is more likely.  Does your bed rest at all on it?  Do anything that might cause it to be shaken frequently?
<fatih1993> ikonia: i mean, i dont build a software myself.
<bar> ikonia: I had no idea, thanks!
<bar> w30: I air it out frequently, it's not too bad
<escott> rhino, its just a single command. find /path/to/start/in -iname "*.wav" -exec lame -lameopts {} \;  and when its done verify all your mp3s are ok and find /path/to/start/in -iname "*.wav" -exec rm {}\;
<usr13_> Ok, I've got it.  Thanks.
<theborger> Anyone help me with apt-get not working? i just get connection error
<Kyle__> ikonia: Disks made for 24x7 use are nice, but under proper conditions, a cheap drive can last ages as long as it's never spun down.  At least that was the school of thinking back when.
<rhino> escott:  will that continually run in the background to convert any new files uploaded/added to the machine
<rhino> ?
<jpgnizak> MasterMark, I had your problem until I allowed restricted drivers.
<jpgnizak> and that fixed it
<Olleh> rhino: look into cron jobs, this is the thing that will run a script every X amount of time.
<Olleh> and then just point it to a script like this: http://pastebin.com/0DJpXyJk
<escott> rhino, not continually, it will run until it completes. if you plan to keep dumping wavs into the folder make it into a script and add it to cron
<G00053> when i dual boot from fedora to ubuntu i have to fix permissions everytime i switch back and forth , how do i do it automagically ?
<Kyle__> G00053: learn the magic that is /etc/rc.local
<Tim55> HEY !
<escott> Kyle__, the problem is that modern drives do spin down and retract heads so...
<Kyle__> G00053: It's a place for you to put your own scripts, that run after the system scripts.
<mintie> how do i use my external hdd to install ubuntu on my other laptop? i have the iso file ready
<Kyle__> escott: I have the very bad tendency to disable all the spin down and power saving features on my drives.
<HSarena> i wanna install last version of kernel and install Gnome 3, How?????
<escott> Kyle__, mother earth hates you :)
<G00053> Kyle__: thanks!
<sulisagus> mintie: why not just use a flash disk?
<escott> !11.10 | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Kyle__> escott: But since they university I work for pays the power bill, and my systems use way less power than all the lights in their UNUSED student center, I don't feel bad.
<xangua> HSarena: upgrade to 11.10 when it's ready ;)
<mintie> sulisagus, I have none with me at the moment, nor any CDs, and am quite desperate to get this one up and running
<w30> G00053, I changed my user to a common number in both systems one uses 500 and the other uses 1000 so they fight
<theborger> anyone?
<theborger> sudo apt-get update just fails
<HSarena> i have natty, it is'n 11.10????
 * Kyle__ is still sad they didn't go with leporous lemur.
<mintie> natty is 11.04
<Pici> theborger: Can you pastebin the errors that you are getting?
<compdoc> theborger, have you tried sudo apt-get upgrade first?
<HSarena> so how can i upgrade to 11.10
<Tjibba> i broke my grubloader by installing BURG something went wrong. My grubloader is not working anymore... :(
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. I'm testing 11.10 I didn't install via CD, I did an upgrade using update manager. I get this error when I try to reload packages and dependencies.. How can I rectify this?
<Tjibba> just seeing this http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/376220359.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1313684961&Signature=wmpcLaARq%2FldV5L8FvlPRydwk1o%3D
<wh1zz0> Could not download all repository indexes
<Pici> !11.10 | wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Kyle__> HSarena: you can try running do-release-upgrade as root
<Tjibba> http://twitpic.com/67zphj
<mintie> can anyone help me make it so that I can use my external hdd to install ubuntu on my other laptop?
<Pici> HSarena: 11.10 is not supported at this time and you are very likely to run into issues. If you want to test it, please join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic there.
<theborger> Pici: its on a box, and i have no way to get files from it cause ssh is not working
<theborger> compdoc, yes i have
<Kyle__> mintie: You can use startup disk creator
<Pici> theborger: Can you get any network connection on it?
<escott> external hdd is a little tricky not all bioses support it usb hdd as a straight install. you can try to install to it and setup grub on the external, or you can treat it as a usb and use usb-creator-gtk
<Kyle__> mintie: IN the administration menu, look for it.  YOu'll need a drive you can wipe, and an ISO of the 'buntu you want to install.  It tells you how.
<theborger> pici, yes i can ping out fine, but i cant even remote in
<theborger> Pici: as i said it tries to resolve the host, but just gets connection timed out
<mintie> Kyle__, I am in that now but the disc isn't showing up?
<Nece228> hi
<HSarena> ok, so how can i upgrade my kernel????
<Nece228> does unity support desktop icons by default?
<Pici> theborger: Can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<escott> HSarena, do you have a reason for upgrading your kernel?
<theborger> Pici yes
<TBotNik> All: Have a thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11164182 and need to figure out the SAMBA part ASAP.  Can any one help?
<Nece228> if i put files on desktop folder will the files show up on my desktop
<Nece228> or unity like gnome shell doesnt support desktop icons?
<Pici> theborger: Does w3m us.archive.ubuntu.com  give you a page with "Index of /" etc?  (press Q to quit it)
<TBotNik> All: Got some hot jobs to print and can't get the network printer working.
<HSarena> escott: in kernel .34 .35 i haven't any problem with my mouse but now in kernel .38 i can't move my mouse sometimes
<escott> Nece228, gnome-shell does support Desktop icons, and so does Unity iirc. perhaps your nautilus is not running
<Nece228> escott: gnome shell doesnt by default
<nekronuke> Running puppy works!
<w30> TBotNik, #samba irc helped me tremendously
<theborger> Pici no does not load
<escott> Nece228, it does on mine, but you can install gnome-tweak-tool and enable it
<Pici> theborger: Are you behind a proxy?
<Nece228> escott: how about unity
<Nece228> does it support desktop icons by default
<Nece228> because im gonna install ubuntu today
<TBotNik> w30: Thanks will reask there
<escott> Nece228, i think it does draw ~/Desktop contents. if its not its probably because nautilus crashed/closed
<Nece228> ok
<Nece228> so everyone here users windows as their main os
<escott> HSarena, there is a ubuntu kernel team which packages kernels, but a new kernel can break any out of tree drivers
<Kamikaze> hey all, i have a question, how many MBs should be "swag space" partition during the installation? mine is 20MB, is this less ?
<hugenumber> ubuntu is my main os
<Nece228> but you dont know if i can place icons on my desktop
<sulisagus> nece228, nope. Just use it for games
<w30> Nece228, I dual boot ubuntu and fedora, I never heard of windows. What's that?
<escott> Kamikaze, obsessed with swap... during the install there isn't anywhere to swap to (usually) so it might be 0
<Pici> Nece228: Not everyone here uses Unity.
<HSarena> escott: so how can i use kernel .34 or .35 instead of .38
<Nece228> Pici: 1600 users and nobody uses unity
<escott> HSarena, if you didn't remove them they would be listed in your boot menu
<Kamikaze> escott, thanks
<hugenumber> no unity here
<Nece228> w30: then why your using it right now
<nekronuke> whats the linux version of 'my computer'? im booting via puppy
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Have a thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11164182 and need to figure out the SAMBA part ASAP.  Got some hot jobs to print and can't get the network printer working. Can any one help? Only works locally on the machine it is attached to.
<Pici> nekronuke: We do not support Puppy Linux here. Please use their support channel.
<iridium> bam!
<HSarena> escott: i remove them:(
<escott> nekronuke, there isn't on
<nekronuke> Pici, what is the channel?
<noneabove1182> hey guys has anyone encountered a problem with running ubuntu in virtual box and none of the games loading ?
<escott> !alis | nekronuke
<ubottu> nekronuke: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<escott> !puppy | nekronuke
<TBotNik> w30: Not getting a response there, so reposted here!
<Pici> nekronuke: Its #puppylinux
<nekronuke> thank you
<Kamikaze> escott, and my last question, my player Banshee sometimes gets stuck, its just freeze, is that mean im doing something wrong or its common thing?
<erika32533usa> hi all i am having java problem
<hugenumber> noneabove: on what os
<escott> Kamikaze, no idea, ask the channel
<TBotNik> ? No one knows SAMBA?
<erika32533usa> i just upgraded from ubuntu 9.04
<Kamikaze> escott, never happened with u ever ?
<escott> Kamikaze, never used it
<erika32533usa> now i cant play yahoo spades
<fatih1993> fatih@ubuntu:~/Masaüstü$ gcc ilk.c -o run
<fatih1993> ilk.c:1:43: fatal error: iostream: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<HSarena> escott: is there any way to use kernel .34 or any way to solve my mouse problem
<Kamikaze> escott, oh i see... so could you suggest me whichever you use ??
<fatih1993> What should i do?
<erika32533usa> this turning about to headache
<escott> Kamikaze, don't listen to music on my computer please ask the channel
<w30> Nece228, MS Windows or windows?
<Kamikaze> escott, ok thanks :)
<llutz> TBotNik: why don't you use IPP for printing, no need for samba. just point the machines to http://hostwithyourprinter:631/printername
<Nece228> w30: both
<erika32533usa> i guess java an flash r mot user friendly
<hugenumber> flash is cool with me
<Dulak> HSarena: 2.6.34 never got packaged for ubuntu from what I can tell, the closest is .32
<erika32533usa> java horrible
<w30> Nece228, I can't afford MS products
<escott> HSarena, the ubuntu kernel team has debs you could install of vanilla kernels for basically all kernels. you could also see if the problem is synclient related if this is a touchpad
<TBotNik> w30: All 125 of those logged in must be in sleep mode on #samba!
<fatih1993> gcc ilk.c -o run
<fatih1993> ilk.c:1:43: fatal error: iostream: No such file or directory
<Nece228> w30: thats why pirate bay exists :)
<w30> TBotNik, *shrugs*
<erika32533usa> i hate going back to old version of ubuntu
<HSarena> escott, yes i have touchpad, is any way??
<hugenumber> i cant go past 10.10...prefer 10.04
<w30> Nece228, I don't pirate
<iridium> *boum*
<HSarena> Dulak, what about .37???
<Nece228> w30: my first pc was with preinstalled windows
<Dulak> HSarena: nope, .32, .35, .38
<TBotNik> llutz: Does Windows do IPP?  Hot print on this network is coming from guest logged in via wifi on Win laptop.
<escott> HSarena, there is a tool called "synclient" that can adjust timing related issues with a touchpad. it could be the kernel is seeing your fingers touch the pad, but that synclient thinks the touch is too soft and is ignoring it
<Tim55> HELP ME!!
<llutz> TBotNik: it does
<Dulak> HSarena: the ones missing you'd have to use a vanilla kernel to get, which means you'd be missing a ton of ubuntu/debian kernel patches.
<TBotNik> llutz: Where is HOWTO?
<cannonball> Running 11.04 with Gnome Classic.  If I drag a window to the top of the screen, it goes full size.  If I'm very careful, I can drag it straight up and not move to the left or the right and it will usually not go full size.
<erika32533usa> ubuntu screwed up java
<cannonball> I've not been able to find a way to stop it in any config.  Is there an easy way or place to look?
<escott> !help | Tim55
<ubottu> Tim55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<escott> TBotNik, windows clients can print to ipp, but i dont think windows serves ipp
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. Is there a script that is run on startup in which I can run xmodmap? Is .bashrc correct, or is that loaded only when bash is run?
<llutz> TBotNik:setup a  network-printer pointing to -> http://hostwithyourprinter:631/printername   make sure cups runs and accepts remote access
<markskilbeck> Like some ~/.startup file.
<Dulak> erika32533usa: if you mean openjdk that was debian, they don't like the license on the sun version.
<escott> markskilbeck, maybe its named wrong should just be .Xmodmap and gnome should load it
<w30> Nece228, you need MS Windows for some things; I just don't do those things.
<llutz> TBotNik: err,  http://hostwithyourprinter:631/printers/printername      it is
<erika32533usa> it wont work in 10.10 or 11.04
<llutz> TBotNik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Dulak> markskilbeck: .bashrc is technically for non-interactive logins, .bash_profile is for interactive logins, though ubuntu runs them both on an interactive login for some reason
<HSarena> So how to fix it???? :-?
<OerHeks> erika32533usa, did you restart ALL your browsers after install Java ?
<markskilbeck> Dulak: so .bash_profile is run on login?
<erika32533usa> ya
<erika32533usa> see i tried playing yahoo spades
<escott> markskilbeck, thats not the appropriate place. its for terminal logins not X sessions
<erika32533usa> i can get in lobby
<Dulak> markskilbeck: .bashrc and .bash_profile both get run on login, but technically for an interactive login, (where you are using the shell, not running a script) .bash_profile is the proper place.
<erika32533usa> when i goto sit a new window pops up in just grey
<Amelie> un français qui traine dans le coin pour un coup de main à une débutante sous ubuntu?
<Dulak> markskilbeck: you can use .bashrc, or set your terminal to use a login shell and use .bash_profile
<escott> markskilbeck, what is the name and path to your xmodmap file
<Myrtti> erika32533usa: so have you installed Sun Java, or are you going with the default Java?
<erika32533usa> how yu do that
<markskilbeck> escott: it's produced by xkeycaps, and is at ~/.xmodmap-mark-laptop
<markskilbeck> Can I just rename that to .Xmodmap?
<escott> markskilbeck, yes just rename it
<Myrtti> erika32533usa: or how did you upgrade? which version are you using now that doesn't work and you want to fix?
<erika32533usa> i have ice tea plugin
<Myrtti> erika32533usa: well that may not work as expected
<markskilbeck> escott: OK. Lemme see if works.
<erika32533usa> where do i find another plugin?
<erika32533usa> i have open jdk
<HSarena> escott: i use use synclient but don't know what i have to do!!!
<TBotNik> llutz escott: I can't link/find the printer from the Win box using the HOWTO.  Any other ideas?
<llutz> TBotNik: make sure cups runs and accepts remote access
<escott> HSarena, i dont know synclient that well either. its just an alternative. im not convinced your problem is really the kernel
<Myrtti> erika32533usa: which version of Ubuntu are you running tho?
<rypervenche> Amelie: Je peux t'aider peut-être.
<Myrtti> !fr | Amelie
<ubottu> Amelie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TBotNik> llutz: How can I tell that, think CUPS is going south, see errors I'm getting, in that thread I wrote.
<llutz> TBotNik: sudo lsof -i :631
<llutz> TBotNik:check   /var/log/cups/* for errors  if it doesn't run
<HSarena> escott, i think i have to install xf86-input-synaptics because i use this on Sabayon Linux, but i can't install it. please told me how to install this package???
<llutz> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12.1 (natty), package size 66 kB, installed size 364 kB
<llutz> HSarena: ^
<escott> HSarena, s/xf86/xserver-xorg/
<TBotNik> llutz: No offence but this is not working and will probably take longer to fix that fixing SAMBA, which has to be fixed for the file sharing anyway.  Do you agree?
<llutz> TBotNik: no idea about samba, but i guess you'll have to fix cups in both cases first
<Jacruth> guys, I'm trying to repair my grub and I'm doing "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" and it returns that the file is not found, what file should I look for?
<TBotNik> llutz: The Win laptop already had this printer define, before we had to reload the OS, but now SAMBA is broken, so laptop can not see the printer.
<TBotNik> defined, sorry
<escott> Jacruth, what version of grub are you using
<DeadmanIncJS> is there a good link for learning how to install Win7 on an Ubuntu machine (dual boot)
<escott> !grub | DeadmanIncJS
<ubottu> DeadmanIncJS: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz> TBotNik: sudo lsof -i :631          any output?   the "cups: connection refused" errors in your forum-post says cups doesn't run at all
<DeadmanIncJS> oh lord
<DeadmanIncJS> k
<TBotNik> llutz: just says listening
<Jacruth> escott, I think I'm using grub2 (I'm using a livecd for UBuntu 10.10)
<llutz> TBotNik: netstat -4tlpen |grep :631                 says what?
<DeadmanIncJS> im on 11.04
<DeadmanIncJS> so i should have G2, right?
<escott> Jacruth, dpkg -l "*grub*"
<TBotNik> llutz: The Win "Add Printer" comes up to Browse, enter the http://server/printers/Deskjet-6500 and always errors.
<escott> Jacruth, i think its 1.99
<Jacruth> escott, GNU Grub 0.97
<TBotNik> netstat -4tlpen |grep :631
<TBotNik> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          22193       3147/cupsd
<escott> Jacruth, ubuntu has used grub 2 since 9.10 apparently
<Jacruth> that Is what "apt-get install grub" did
<llutz> TBotNik: your cups won't accept requests from LAN, thus you get the rror
<Jacruth> they should change the repositories then
<TBotNik> llutz: explain, already changed the ufw settings
<hugenumber> i thought it was 9.4
<hugenumber> 9.04
<escott> Jacruth, you want to install grub-pc not grub
<newb> Anyone know a good english to german dictionary on ubuntu offline
<newb> ?
<TBotNik> llutz: My config file is in that thread.  Need URL again?
<medfly> how do I find the encryption key? I encrypted my home partition on install.
<llutz> TBotNik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP                the part "cupsd.conf"
<TBotNik> llutz: Oops that is SAMBA config, not cups.
<llutz> TBotNik: add a line "Listen 192.168.1.2:631"   replace with your local IP
<escott> medfly, ~/.Private has instructions
<Kyle__> Where is the proper place to put frame-buffer settings in ubuntu server?
<DeadmanIncJS> im not looking to restore GRUB2.  i don't see in the instructions on either page to dual boot
<TBotNik> llutz: That is the one I'm on.  Following it solves nothing.
<llutz> TBotNik: restart cups
<TBotNik> K looking at it
<llutz> TBotNik: your cups just listens on localhost, see your netstat output
<escott> DeadmanIncJS, just install windows, and then restore grub
<medfly> ugh
<Jacruth> Grub installation has failed, GRUB couldn't install /dev/sda
<Jacruth> escott ^
<escott> Jacruth, i think you are using the wrong version of grub, and you should uninstall grub and work with grub-pc
<Jacruth> I'm using grub-pc right now, escott
<Jacruth> well, I'm trying to isntall it
<medfly> escott: are you sure?
<escott> Jacruth, because you should be using grub-setup
<newb> Anyone know a good english to german dictionary on ubuntu offline?
<Firefishe> I just installed 11.04.  I'm using the proprietary nvidia-current package, but my Additional Drivers dialog says it's activated but not in use.
<TBotNik> llutz: something like:Listen localhost:631
<TBotNik> Listen 192.168.3.2:631
<TBotNik> Listen 192.168.3.10:631
<medfly> escott: I can't see much useful stuff there
<Jacruth> I'm following this tips escott : http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<escott> medfly, the ecryptfs mounting instructions will be visible in the home folder when the ecryptfs overlay is not mounted. they are hidden when it is mounted
<medfly> escott: it is mounted. I just wanna know the encryption key.
<llutz> TBotNik:  "Listen 192.168.1.2:631"   replace with the local IP of the machine cups runs on
<TBotNik> llutz: 1st is lh, 2nd eth0, 3rd laptop
<escott> Jacruth, are you in fact upgrading? or are you trying to restore. if the latter then follow !grub
<Jacruth> !grub
<llutz> TBotNik: remove 3rd
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz> TBotNik: sudo service cups restart               when done
<TBotNik> llutz: Dhcp3-server is running on eth0
<llutz> TBotNik: What is the local-ip of the machine running cups / having the printer attached?
<escott> medfly, this is the main documentation page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<TBotNik> 192.168.3.2 which is dhcp3-server
<llutz> TBotNik: so remove 3rd "Listen" statement
<escott> medfly, i think you need this ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<repozitor> helloo all!
<hugenumber> HI
<Jacruth> escott, my Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1, then should I do "grub-install /dev/sda1/ ?
<repozitor> i have an problem about ubuntu upgrade
<TBotNik> llutz: Still only get: netstat -4tlpen |grep :631
<TBotNik> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          604692      5145/cupsd
<llutz> TBotNik: sudo service cups restart               when done
<repozitor> ?
<escott> Jacruth, no you would make sure /boot is mounted and then grub-install /dev/sda (no partition number)
<TBotNik> llutz: Did that process ID is only change
<llutz> TBotNik:check   /var/log/cups/* for errors
<glebihan> repozitor, please be a little more precise
<eliotn> ??
<Firefishe> brb
<Tech_Support> what's the problem with the upgrade?
<Tech_Support> let me guess
<repozitor> ok, my problem is that when i upgrade it, my gcc compiler does not work properly
<szal> Tech_Support: don't guess..
<jarnos> I have no swap after installing Natty. I did 2GB swap partition manually in installation. I did choose encrypted home folder.
<szal> repozitor: define 'does not work properly'
<Tech_Support> well it's too late for guessing now
<jarnos> How to fix swap?
<Tech_Support> you needs ta be more the specific if you want to get a problem solved
<TBotNik> llutz: Get "Unable to bind socket for address" for both the localhost and the 192.168.3.2 addresses
<Tech_Support> make it so we understand the problem
<repozitor> ok, when i enter below command "gcc main.c" compiler say to me no input file
<hugenumber> i dont understand tech_support...jk
<llutz> TBotNik: sudo service cups stop &&  sudo service cups start
<glebihan> jarnos, what does "swapon -s" say ?
<escott> jarnos, use blkid to identify the uuid of your swap partition and then add UUID=??? none            swap    sw              0       0 to your fstab
<Tech_Support> lol
<escott> jarnos, you may also need to run mkswap on the partition
<TBotNik> llutz: K, did that, still no change.
<repozitor> szal: ?
<jarnos> glebihan, only headlines
<Pici> repozitor: What are the errors that you are getting that lead you to believe that it is not working properly?
<hugenumber> Whats the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server?
<Jacruth> fixed, escott
<Jacruth> I have used "boot-repair" and it did all fast and automatically
<edbian> hugenumber: Ubuntu server does not have a gui installed by default.  That is the biggest difference
<repozitor> tnx for any giudance, it fixed
<repozitor> bye
<repozitor> ;)
<llutz> TBotNik: pastebin your cupsd.conf and the output of "/sbin/ifconfig" please
<cfedde> hugenumber: mosty wheather it starts the gui.  what edbian said.
<llutz> !paste | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TBotNik> llutz: Dang if I could get WebMin working it fixes SAMBA straight out and "always" runs right the first time.
<hugenumber> lame
<hugenumber> Thanks
<Jacruth> In fact, I think I love boot-repair :3
<cfedde> hugenumber: why is that lame?
<llutz> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<hugenumber> I was expecting more
<cfedde> um...ok.
<mac_> hi 2 mins back i installed virtualbox in ubuntu 11.04 when i start the virtual os it shows me an error like this "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<mac_> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<mac_> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<mac_> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary."
<FloodBot1> mac_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glebihan> jarnos, do you know the device name of the partition you formatted for swap ?
<sveinse> I'm building a package and I have a special need to append a build number to the version number given in debian/changelog. I remember I saw somewhere that is is possible, but I can't find it. Anyone with knowledge of this?
<DeadmanIncJS> escott... you serious?  just install windows w/o partitioning?
<newb> how do i add a german dictionary to gnmoe dictionary
<hugenumber> well i run servers on my ubuntu and always wondered if ubuntu server could possible benefit more
<escott> DeadmanIncJS, you will have to have some free space to install windows to
<DeadmanIncJS> i've got a 750gb hard drive that only has Ubuntu on it right now
<DeadmanIncJS> i was going to split it 50/50
<Pici> sveinse: #ubuntu-packaging would be a better place to ask (or if theres no answer there, #ubuntu-motu).
<DeadmanIncJS> or at least 500gb for Linux and the rest Windoze
<Tech_Support> windoze lol
<jarnos> glebihan, it was on /dev/sda7 during installation, but now it is /dev/sdb1, since I added a hard disk.
<mac_> hi 2 mins back i installed virtualbox in ubuntu 11.04 when i start the virtual os it shows me an error like this "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)"
<mac_> what should i do
<escott> DeadmanIncJS, the only recommendation I would make would be that some bioses don't like to boot from late in the disk or from extended partitions so I usually make sure I have a /boot at the front of the disk, then windows then ubuntu
<glebihan> jarnos, ok did you try "sudo swapon /dev/sdb1" ?
<escott> DeadmanIncJS, whether or not that is necessary i cant say
<cfedde> hugenumber: you could just say that the server edition costs 2x more.  In the way microsoft does.
<praxgen> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/brave-compiz-prerelease-testers-wanted/  do this mean compiz will be available on gdm3?
<escott> jarnos, it should be using uuid as those wont change
<hugenumber> @cfedde but are they any major benefits getting ubuntu Server
<cfedde> hugenumber: if you're deploying in a server farm then using it means fewer post install customization steps.
<jarnos> glebihan, sorry, I meant /dev/sdb7.  Yes I did; it gave: "swapon: /dev/sdb7: read swap header failed: Invalid argument". Please see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/709363/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709363 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "swap partition disappeared during installation" [High,Incomplete]
<Pici> jarnos: Are you running Oneiric?
<escott> jarnos, mkswap first
<TBotNik> llutz: PB at: http://pastebin.com/mxBRJVsx
<jarnos> Pici, good point, wrong url, wait..
<llutz> TBotNik: 192.168.3.12  is your local-ip you have to add, not .3.2
<jarnos> Pici, glebihan , I meant this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818648/comments/59
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 818648 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux Swap partition Corrupt after installing Ubuntu 11.04." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<TBotNik> llutz: Then dhcp3-server is not starting right, the address is static and is 192.168.3.2
<llutz> TBotNik: nonsense, you local-ip is 3.12   reading your ifconfig-output.
<hugenumber> @cfedde yes so i would not benefit...yet haha
<llutz> TBotNik: you cannot make cups listen on a non-assigned adress
<TBotNik> llutz: Restarting dhcp3-server, it's blown
<llutz> TBotNik: and how should the cups-listen-statement affect dhcpd3?
<jarnos> Pici, I have similar problem in another PC where I have both Natty and Oneiric. In Natty the swap is unavailable, but in Oneiric it is there; encrypted in both.
<selvakumaran> how can i recover my ubuntu machine in the boot loader after installing the OpenSuse
<edbian> selvakumaran: boot suse, run sudo update-grub
<elocina> join #wiki
<TBotNik> llutz: The cups in on eth0 and that is dhcp server for the entire network.  eth0 is not dchp client it is server, so has to get it's command from /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, which sets it to 192.168.3.2, on nothing work, probably why SAMBA was crashing, did not have the static IP assigned in the dhcpd.conf file.
<selvakumaran> edbian, i guess it won't run
<edbian> selvakumaran: you guess?
<TBotNik> llutz: Restart set it right now retesting.
<edbian> selvakumaran: what do you mean it won't guess?
<selvakumaran> edbian, Nope, i tried
<llutz> TBotNik: still nonsense or your pasted the wrong ifconfig
<edbian> selvakumaran: mhmm, are you sure ubuntu is still there?
<selvakumaran> yes,.
<Danielmedvec> `help
<TBotNik> llutz: No somehow lost it's dhcp server settings, do not know why, but it did.
<Pici> !ask | Danielmedvec
<ubottu> Danielmedvec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<selvakumaran> edbian, let me try it again. Thanks again
<edbian> selvakumaran: sure
<selvakumaran> edbian, http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susebootubuntu.html
<selvakumaran> i found this pretty Gud
<edbian> gud
<edbian> hehe
<llutz> TBotNik: whatever: you have to add a correct Listen-statement to cupsd.conf and that has to contain the IP from "/sbin/ifconfig". then cups has to be restarted
<selvakumaran> But i m not sure hw it will wrks
<TBotNik> llutz: Now getting:  netstat -4tlpen |grep :631
<TBotNik> tcp        0      0 192.168.3.2:631         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          779233      5869/cupsd
<TBotNik> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          779232      5869/cupsd
<selvakumaran> edbian, Pls give your comment on this
<edbian> selvakumaran: that looks good.  This isn't opensuse support though.  This is ubuntu so I can't comment.
<xJ0hn> Hei? I need help (:
<sinistrad> I have a SATA RAID set up as a storage drive. My main SATA drive (non-RAID) has my current install on it. I'm wanting to re-install ubuntu on my main drive. Are there any problems re-establishing a RAID like this?
<glebihan> jarnos, did you run mkswap on the partition as escott suggested ?
<selvakumaran> edbian, ok., i can understand. but i want to be Ubuntu user so oly asked.
<llutz> TBotNik: no add  http://192.168.3.2:631/printers/printername     to your windows-machine
<xJ0hn> Anyone can help me to fix my resolution on bt5?
<xJ0hn> 800x600 is max.
<edbian> selvakumaran: Well you need to use suse to solve a problem that suse caused.  I suggest you ask in #opensuse
<fosburg> I went to; one.ubuntu.com  to open folders from another computer (by email). reviewing photos was very time consuming.  Is there away to review as fast as you can by going to the cloud?
<auronandace> !backtrack | xJ0hn
<ubottu> xJ0hn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zteam> Hi
<zteam> anybody here can help me fix my Nvidia-driver issue?
<selvakumaran> edbian, i m moving because i could n't configure Aptana Studio in ubuntu. once i can able to work with those package then i'll be here.
<fpeixoto> anyone ever see a situation where going into vi mode from less makes the file look different?
<sinistrad> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<selvakumaran> edbian, Also Komodo EDIT
<zteam> Sometimes then I turn on dualview my pc-monitor just go black
<mikesoft> Hi
<Kingsy_> anyone in here know about raid with ubuntu?
<hylian> silverlight websites won't register as having the plugins installed even though moonlight is installed from the moonlight novell website, so it's the latest.
<Herakles_> hel!               How do i install grub on a Dual-Boot....
<zteam> Can anybody please help me?
<Herakles_> help!
<TBotNik> llutz:  Butt still can not access the printer.  Giving up gonna flash stick the files for now. this just is not working, gotta have WebMin nothing else works!
<Unknown_Monkey> hey does anyone in here use conky
<hylian> zteam, what's the prob bob. :)
<sinistrad> Kingsy, I have installed a raid as a storage device. I'll have a few links sent to you.
<TBotNik> Bye all
<sinistrad> !raid | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jarnos> glebihan, no, not yet. "sudo blkid -p /dev/sdb7" says nothing. It seems like the device does not have UUID, as hinted in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<zteam> hylian, sometimes then I turn on dualview on my system the main monitor just go black
<sinistrad> Kingsy, I'm actually here for advice on my RAID as well.
<glebihan> jarnos, you should run mkswap on the device mentioned in your fstab, ie /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<Unknown_Monkey> Hey does anyone know how to setup dual monitors in ubuntu
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: ah, well I hvae my raid drive working, it is found under /dev/mapper/ however on the raid controller screen just after boot it says that the dive status is "rebuild"
<zteam> hylian, I have tried upgrading the driver, deleted Xorg.conf and reinstalled the driver, but it won't work
<hylian> zteam, dual view, never heard of that. but your monitor going black sounds like this dual view is causing your system to go outside the range of your monitor's screen resolution.
<fpeixoto> équit
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: in windows that meant a program would run in windows and sync the raid drives together again, but none of the ubuntu docs mention that
<zteam> hylian, maybe, but I can still see the mouse-pointer
<linux_noob> hi all, is there a way to make a hotkey to connect/disconnect autoeth0?
<zteam> hylian, killing the X-server makes the screen works again
<sinistrad> !mdadm
<hylian> zteam, no if you can still see something, then your monitor is handling the screen resolution. hmmm. is this 2 monitors working as one?
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: any experience with that?
<sinistrad> Kingsy, I'm afraid not. mdadm is a tool to help admin your raid though. Hitting the man page on that might provide some help on how to complete the rebuild or take it out of rebuild status.
<fosburg> going to my account, ubuntu One folders open fast and photos reviewed quickly.  when emailing link you cant see thumbnails or review quickly. can that be fixed?
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: thanks man
<zteam> hylian, I use the Twinview settings, and most of the time it works completly flawless, but sometimes it failes misserably
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: are you sure its mdadm? I don't have that installed?
<jarnos> glebihan, I'll be back soon.
<sinistrad> Kingsy, Sure thing. I'm about to do a re-install, and I want to make sure my new install will see the raid intact.
<sinistrad> Kingsy, Yes, google it up. You'll see =)
<BunnyG> yaw dudes i put a ntfs drive in my ubuntu server. how can i make it mount with read and write shit erry boot?
<hylian> zteam, so this is one monitor then using some special feature that acts like 2 monitors? I am trying to figure out exactly what the problem is, can you tell me the make and model of the monitor and graphics card that gives you this functionality?
<somsip> BunnyG: like this, but without he wearing, eh? Add a line to /etc/fstab like this /dev/sdd1 /media/STORAGE ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: how can that be the tool if I don't have it installed? or can you have the raid working without the admin tool to maintain it?
<sprash> Hi!
<sprash> is there an easy way to disable the home folder encryption
<sprash> ?
<sinistrad> Kingsy, It's in the repositories I believe.
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: ok
<zteam> hylian, the graphics card is Nvidia 8800 GT and the name of the second monitor (which is actually a TV) is Sony Bravia KLD-4000W
<sinistrad> Kingsy, " apt-cache search mdadm"
<hylian> zteam, ahh, now i get it, give me a minute, i think i found a message board with a solution to this...
<zteam> hylian, they are connected throught a DVI-HDMI monitor
<Brendan1> hello, i need support
<linux_noob> anyone? anyway to make a hotkey to connect/disconnect auto eth0 connection
<Kingsy_> sinistrad: it would be nice to find a nice GUI tool to manage it
<Brendan1> i need to run a jar file.
<edbian> linux_noob: Make a script, set the hot-key to run the script.
<sinistrad> Kingsy, Webmin might do it as a gui, but Webmin isn't in the repositories.
<BunnyG> Thanks somsip :D
<hylian> zteam, did you upgrade from one version of ubuntu to the other lately? perhaps 10.10 to 11.04?
<Kingsy> sinistrad: np thanks
<Brendan1> does anyone know how i can run a jar file?
<iridium> java -jar file.jar
<linux_noob> can you give instructions?
<Brendan1> so in the terminal?
<zteam> hylian, yes I did upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, it worked flawlessy in 10.04
<sinistrad> Kingsy, no problem. I would still ask around. I'm sure there are peeps in here that can help.
<jarnos> glebihan, so I should run "mkswap /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"?
<glebihan> jarnos, yes
<Brendan1> Unable to access jarfile /home/brendan/downloads/occupo/partnerpc/class/occupo.jar
<Kingsy> sinistrad: np thanks
<jarnos> glebihan, it printed "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: No such file or directory"
<hylian> zteam. this seems to be a problem with you xorg.conf file. I am not certain how avid a user you are with linux, so i'll wait for your response on how comfortable you are to mess around with the internal workings of ubuntu.
<Pici> !webmin | Kingsy sinistrad
<ubottu> Kingsy sinistrad: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<linux_noob> how do you guys reply to someone and get it to alert them? if i right click on a user and select chat it opens a private box...
<zteam> hylian, it also acting very strange if I open some movie with Totem, then I can't get the Totem window to my TV, this works flawlessy with VLC thougt
<iridium> Brendan1, ls -l /home/brendan/downloads/occupo/partnerpc/class/
<glebihan> jarnos, weird... maybe I misread the device name in your post ?
<Brendan1> ok ill try that
<kzman> hi
<zteam> hylian, okey, I already removed my Xorg.conf before and the reinstalled the driver without success, but I be happy to try any solution for this
<glebihan> jarnos, could you pastebin the full output of "sudo blkid" ?
<zteam> hylian, :-)
<Brendan1> ls: cannot access /home/brendan/downloads/occupo/partnerpc/class/: No such file or directory
<sinistrad> Pici, Thanks. I use webmin for various tasks, but I don't depend heavily on it. I certainly won't allow it to manage my packages. It can make a mess of things. It does have its uses though. Thanks again Pici.
<Pici> sinistrad: np
<iridium> Brendan1, self explanatory itself
<hylian> zteam, actually that's a huge part of the first solution. you need to remove the file, and then use an nvidia command to re-build it to your hardware specs, let me dig up the command...
<kzman> are there a terminal server equivalent for ubuntu?
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help, I have two usb 3g modems connected on remote machine. Once occupies ttyUSB0, ttyUSB1, ttyUSB2 and other modem occupies ttyUSB3, ttyUSB4, and ttyUSB5. Can someone help me out to determine which one is on 012 and which in on 345? It seems they swap ttyUSB after reboot which makes problems with .conf files. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thx ;)
<jarnos> glebihan, oops, I did "sudo mkswap -c /dev/sdb7".
<Brendan1> well i downloaded a zip file in firefox and i extracted it, which is in downloads folder
<Brendan1> the folders do exist in the file browser
<hylian> zteam, i believe the command is nvidia-xconfig. this should build the .conf file to what nvidia's twinview system requires.
<Brendan1> and files
<glebihan> jarnos, ok how did that go ?
<Brendan1> ive set occupo.jar to executable too
<jarnos> glebihan, it printed different UUID than what was commented out in /etc/fstab;
<zteam> hylian, okey, that sounds great
<iridium> Brendan1, linux is CaSe SeNsiTive, and downloads 99% of times is Downloads
<Brendan1> ahh ok ill try it with case then
<zteam> hylian, what did you search on to find this?
<jarnos> glebihan, but I am not sure if this broke encrypted swap.
<zteam> hylian, I have been searching my head off for this without finding it
<glebihan> jarnos, btw maybe we should start with the beginning... do you want an encrypted swap or not ?
<zteam> hylian, :-)
<Kingsy> Pici: do you have any advice about rebuilding a raid mirror?
<jarnos> glebihan, does hibernation work with encrypted swap?
<Pici> Kingsy: I'm sorry, I don't.
<JoyoS> Test
<hylian> zteam i searched google with ubuntu twinview, which told me this was an nvidia situation, and then i searched the bug reports. here is the link to the bug report i got this info off of: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66335
<glebihan> jarnos, as far I know yes (not using an encrypted swap myself)
<EightySix> Hey guys, Trying to set up my home webserver with dyndns.. can you tell me what text comes up? http://jumpingcrabs.dyndns.info
<StaRetji> facbook login
<oCean> Kingsy: maybe you could try in #ubuntu-server channel
<Kingsy> ok
<guhcampos> EightySix, same here: facebook login page. It really looks like you're trying to scam someone =)
<iridium> fussnook
<zteam> hylian, okey, nice :-)
<gp5st> I installed gnome-randr-applet but i can' figure out how to add it to the panel (the obvious method doesn't work) ubunut 11.04
<hugenumber> or thats eightysix 's proxy to get around the school network
<jarnos> glebihan, if you choose encrypted swap in a partition, can you use the same partition as encrypted and unencrypted swap, if you install another distribution in same PC?
<Firefishe> I just installed 11.04 and can't get unity to work correctly.
<hylian> gp5st, i nkow of a way to add xrandr to it. no the command for the gnome version?
<zteam> hylian, I have now deleted my Xorg.conf file and ran sudo nvidia-xconfig any more steps? :-)
<glebihan> jarnos, I would think so, but am really not sure... maybe somebody else could confirm
<hylian> gp5st, do you *know the command, my typo.
<fosburg> from another location--can I see photo files as thumbnails?
<jarnos> glebihan, if I have line "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" in fstab, I wonder how it even knows about the swap partition.
<hylian> zteam, not that i can tell, except that if you do have a problem again, the bug report noted that xorg.conf should never say "default monitor" because then twinview doesn't have your monito(s) sreen resolutions, which then causes x to crash on the second monitor
<glebihan> fosburg, what do you mean by "from another location" ?
<Brendan1> now there is no errors just when i enter to run jar it goes to next line lol
<yourstruly> yes
<gp5st> hylian: i know how to execute randr from the command line. i was hoping to use an applet
<fosburg> I want to send family photos another location and have them select photos they want
<hylian> gp5st, i figured as much, but i was wondering what the command is to run the gui randr program.
<fosburg> would do this by email
<glebihan> jarnos, apparently it does not know about it. that line was commented out right ?
<gp5st> hylian: i didn't know there was a gui for it
<sinistrad> If I reinstall ubuntu, will I have problems reconnecting to my existing RAID array?
<hylian> gp5st, ohh, my bad. I thought you had installed a gui program for it. so you want to know what gui9 programs are available then?
<glebihan> fosburg, I don't understand... where do you want to see the thumbnails ? using which protocol ?
<Firefishe> Does anyone know why the Additional Drivers dialog list a card as 'activated but not in use?'
<triplc> hi all
<jarnos> glebihan, yes, the lines concerning the swap parition were commented out. But I guess it should use the same space for encrypted swap, as well.
<gp5st> hylian: i installed an applet, which i guess in the strictest sense is a gui program.  Right clicking on the bar and adding an applet doesn't show the randr applet in the list of available ones
<fosburg> on my grand daughters computer--she is working on a slide show
<vikram> is it necessary to give symbolic link while compiling kernel .... i watched it in many tutorials .....
<hylian> gp5st, i see. what is the name of the applet.
<gp5st> as i said in the inital message: gnome-randr-applet
<fosburg> I have 2 gigbytes of photos on ubumtu One
<glebihan> jarnos, the physical space will be the same, not the device
<triplc> how to get gvfs installed correctly? i unstall ubuntu 10.04 minimal, then "apt-get install nautilus gvfs-backends gvfs-fuse" but nautilus does not work correctly. run "ps -e | grep gvfs" show nothing. in nautilus, the "trash:///" "network:///" do not work
<triplc> please give me a guide, link or something. i search Google but cannot have answer
<zteam> hylian, okey, I just looked throught Xorg.conf and I can't see any "default monitor" however one of my monitors is named "monitor 0"
<Jacruth2> ey guys, is there any way to deactive the encription of /home/user/ in Ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> im having problems connecting to a port.  would ubuntu possibly be blocking it for any odd reason at all?
<fosburg> photos come up quickly when I go to the cloud  but when sent by email confirmation it is not shown as thumbnails
<hylian> zteam, that is perfect, because then the card will know what screen resolution to use, and x won't crash on the second monitor.
<zteam> hylian, and it doesn't seem to add my TV either
<jarnos> glebihan, I'll try rebooting.
<anonissimus> I am trying to create a 5TB volume but it only returns failed to add partition
<vikram> is it necessary to give symbolic link while compiling kernel .... i watched it in many tutorials .....
<wildbat> anonissimus: are you using MBR? what fs are you trying to use?
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: sudo iptables -L -nv               should tell
<triplc> how to get gvfs installed correctly? i unstall ubuntu 10.04 minimal, then "apt-get install nautilus gvfs-backends gvfs-fuse" but nautilus does not work correctly. run "ps -e | grep gvfs" show nothing. in nautilus, the "trash:///" "network:///" do not work. i tried google but did not get answer. (repost)
<hylian> zteam, hmm. you may have to use nvidia's control panel to add it. if not you will have to do it manually, unless this is now a non issue, i would see if things have improved first, and if not, then start to work on adding that second monitor.
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm nothing
<anonissimus> wildbat: using the gui, trying to use ext4
<Jordan_U> !details | anonissimus
<ubottu> anonissimus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zteam> hylian, will do, thank you *very much* for your help man :-D
<hylian> zteam, glad to be of service. :)
<hylian> gp5st, did you log out or reboot?
<anonissimus> I tried to create an extended partition first but that did not solve it either
<zteam> :-)
<hylian> zteam, i have no nose :)
<vikram> hiiii everyone ....... tell me ... , is it necessary to give symbolic link while compiling kernel .... i watched it in many tutorials .....
<ska> What do I do if I need a more current version of Adobe-flash ?
<ska> flashplugin-installer?
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: you are sure theres something listening on that port? what error do you get on connect?
<hylian> ska, flashplugin-nonfree.
<gp5st> hylian: why would I do that? it's an applet:-p
<jarnos> glebihan, free shows swap total 0 still. I have "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" in /etc/fstab.
<ska> hylian: its already installed. Do I need to run it somehow?
<gp5st> hylian: no, i havn't. i'll have to check it once i do
<zteam> hylian, By the way, do you know if there is some way to use Clone-mode with Nvidia-driver like in Windows?
<jarnos> glebihan, but now GParted knows the swap partition as swap.
<Heath> So I have not been on my server in a while and I have 137 packages that need updated. Is there any chance that updating from such an out of date state may cause issues?
<hylian> zteam, not off hand, could do some research. i am using a simple built in vid card with one monitor. I am not as nvidia knowledgeable as our gamer community is.
<jarnos> glebihan, linux-swap to be precise.
<glebihan> jarnos, then if you don't need an encrypted partition, you should swapon the corresponding device
<vikram> is it necessary to give symbolic link while compiling kernel .... i watched it in many tutorials .....
<zteam> hylian, okey just wondering
<hylian> ska, it's designed to be automatically installed into any browser that can use gecko style plugins, i.e. firefox, chrome, epiphany, etc.
<ska> hylian: For some reason, my flashplugin-nonfree package has only documentation.
<glebihan> jarnos, otherwise follow the section about swap in that guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto to setup your encrypted swap
<hylian> ska, did you install it via synaptic or apt-get?
<zteam> hylian, Personally I think clone-mode is supierior if you just wanna watch some movies on the screen
<ska> hylian: not sure. maybe aptitude
<zteam> hylian, :-)
<hylian> zteam, it probably would be. if i had a life and played vid games or watched more than one movie every thee months, i probably would like clone mode too.
<anonissimus> Job: Create new partition on device ‘/dev/sda’
<anonissimus> Failed to add partition ‘New Partition’ to device ‘/dev/sda’.
<anonissimus> Create new partition on device ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<anonissimus> Create a new partition (5.46 TiB, ext3) on ‘/dev/sda’: Error
<anonissimus> Jordan_U: that is all I get
<zteam> hylian, hehe :p
<hylian> ska, then i would suggest going to terminal (control alt t) and then typing sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree. and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. and keep an eye out for any error reports.
<zteam> hylian, really hope nouveau will bring us clone-mode some day
<hylian> ska also before the apt-get commands, sudo apt-get update
<zteam> hylian, :-)
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | anonissimus
<ubottu> anonissimus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wildbat> anonissimus: that's ehy i asked ~ you are useing MBR ~ MBR style partition table don't support partition> 2TiB
<wildbat> s/ehy/why/
<Jordan_U> anonissimus: What application are you using?
<anonissimus> ah, what is the alternative and how do I change
<anonissimus> kde partition manager
<user82> can "lsmod" sort alphabetically?
<hylian> zteam, yeah, i would probably by 6 monitors then, and set up a mini movie theatre,
<escott> anonissimus, make sure you are using gpt
<Jordan_U> user82: lsmod | sort
<san_1989> iam going to build a device driver for usb-usb bridge cable in ubuntu...any suggestions?
<user82> thx
<Jordan_U> user82: You're welcome.
<zteam> hylian, haha :-), have to restart my computer now, thanks again for all your help :-)
<hylian> Jordan_U, your my hero dude. thanks for being so helpful.
<Jordan_U> hylian: You're welcome.
<hylian> ztema no prob bob :)
<konsumer> Question: I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and looking for new themes. Is there a safe place to look for them?
<Jordan_U> anonissimus: Are there any partitions on the drive currently?
<rww> !pm > san_1989
<ubottu> san_1989, please see my private message
<hylian> konsumer, there are some themes available in the ubuntu software center, i would start there.
<anonissimus> Jordan_U: nope, newwly initiated raid
<konsumer> Oh, nice
<konsumer> didnt think to check there
<brig> anyone know how to resize with gstreamer???
<hylian> konsumer, but if that doesn't fill your fancy, then you're gonna have to ask someone else, because i'm not a huge themer. my ubuntu looks like i just installed it.
<escott> anonissimus, /dev/sda would not be a raid device /dev/md would be a raid device
<Jordan_U> anonissimus: Try using GParted, and start by creating a GUID Partition Table (GPT).
<Kamikaze> hey guys, recently i have download "Me TV" program but disliked it, i uninstalled it, but icon left in my "Media Apps" as i click on it, it makes no action and no reaction because it has been removed, so how can i remove the icon from "Media Apps" ?
<konsumer> Thanks for your help hylian
<g00se> i've got Lucid running live. My intention is to try to eliminate a hardware (graphics) problem. I'm hoping there's some way, instead of freezing the display, on error, X can be taken down so i can inspect some error log. Is there a way?
<konsumer> i was just looking for a dark theme
<konsumer> found one :)
<hylian> gp5st, sorry man, i cant find anything on that prog. if you alt-f2 and then type in gnome-randr-applet, what happens?
<anonissimus> escott: I can assure you this raid array is showing itself as /dev/sda as there is no other 5.46TB available
<escott> anonissimus, i guess its a hardware raid card then
<Jordan_U> anonissimus: Is this a true hardware RAID device?
<jarnos> glebihan, I wonder why my fstab has /dev/mapper/cryptoswap1 when the guide tells /dev/mapper/cryptoswap
<gp5st> hylian: it can't find the program
<Kamikaze> escott, sorry for bothering recently i have download "Me TV" program but disliked it, i uninstalled it, but icon left in my "Media Apps" as i click on it, it makes no action and no reaction because it has been removed, so how can i remove the icon from "Media Apps"
<anonissimus> escott: it sure is
<hylian> konsumer, no prob bob ;)
<gp5st> apt-get install says i'm at the newest versuon
<glebihan> jarnos, that's a choice, you could make it cryptoswap1 if you wanted to
<hylian> gp5st, ok, let's go another route, maybe we can find another program to do a similar task? or do you need this to be available at all times on the app bar?
<cr0wd> hallo zusammen
<escott> Kamikaze, if apt installed the .desktop file then be sure to purge the application. if not you could remove it manually. if you added it with alacarte remove it there
<cr0wd> i mean hi all :)
<anonissimus> escott: Jordan_U it does not allow me to pick gpt
<escott> anonissimus, is that how these cards work? you put a partition table on top of the raid device?
<escott> anonissimus, install and use gdisk then
<rob__> hello cr0wd
<anonissimus> escott: ok recreated partition table, sorry for that
<Jordan_U> anonissimus: GParted should allow you to select GPT.
<hylian> gp5st, so when you right click the top bar, and choose add to panel, it just simply does not exist...
<san_1989> iam going to build a device driver for usb-usb bridge cable in ubuntu...any suggestions?
<gp5st> hylian: yeah
<nickgaw> is there a way to download a preinstalled version of ubuntu for virtual box?
<konsumer> question, if GTK2 default in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<konsumer> is*
<konsumer> Desktop edition
<escott> nickgaw, there are some amazon ec2 images
<megakacktus> Ubuntu was better before Unity.
<vikram> how can I switched off my ATI graphics card ...... to save lapi's power ?
<rww> megakacktus: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is available for all your Unity-ranting needs.
<escott> vikram, vga_switcheroo
<rww> konsumer: yes
<nickgaw> will those work with virtual box?
<rww> nickgaw: there is no official Ubuntu virtualbox image. From a security point of view, you're better off rolling your own, since it only takes about 20 minutes.
<vikram> escott : command not found
<escott> nickgaw, no idea. at some level any image will work
<escott> vikram, you have to install it
<escott> vikram, and it may not work for you at all
<ska> hylian: It says that its lilsted but it cant install it. For some reason. Maybe I need to activate unvierse again.
<escott> nickgaw, why not just install it like normal? why do you want an image?
<konsumer> rww, thanks :D
<nickgaw> after the screen where it asks you for your account information and I hit forward is that when the installation on the hard drive starts or are there more dialogs to go threw I am using 11.04?
<konsumer> i found this really cool site for themes based on gtk2
<vikram> i have install it ... > it is showing me catalyst control centre .......
<konsumer> looks like i need to learn how to install icons as well :D
<konsumer> little by little, i will master this Linux Ubuntu :)
<rww> nickgaw: there are a few more, but it pauses to set up the partitions first
<hylian> ska, it could be in the universal repos... i know that when installing ubuntu, i don't have to mess with the repos to get it to install, so it should be in universe.
<konsumer> i purchased 6 books on Linux and Debian yesterday
<rww> nickgaw: oh, wait, account information. never mind, no more.
<konsumer> i will be Open Source from now on :) Windows can go duck it :D
<konsumer> suck*
<vikram> escott : i cant found any option in catalyst control centre .......
<vooze> kondores: welcome to the club :)
<nickgaw> I am totally blind and am using orca but after the account screen no matter what I try no speech is spoken just key presses and the dialog about the keyboard has caused orca to stop speaking before it reads the entire dialog I have tried the 32 and 64 bit images with no luck.  Is this a known problem in the live installer and can I do an install threw ssh using my other debian linux system on the virtual box one?
<escott> vikram, i doubt there is one
<ska> hylian: http://pastebin.com/fkzmK1Ue
<vikram> escott : any command line tool to control graphics card .....
<hylian> gp5st, the only other option i can see would be to go into the system menu, under preferences and drag the monitors icon or the nvidia/ati icons frm there to your top nav bar, which then would atleast give you quick access to it. sorry man that's the best i can do. as a side note you might try removing and then re-installing the app.
<escott> nickgaw, good reason. you should file a bug on that. you might try the alternate installer if you have a braille keyboard
<gp5st> hylian: it's ok
<hylian> ska that once again syas flashpluing-installer, it's flashplugin-nonfree.
<ska> hylian: I think its similar
<dimago> hello people
<dimago> can anyone help me?
<escott> vikram, no idea. the vga_switcheroo can switch some systems to integrated graphics and disable the ati
<dimago> Im trying to use evolution with Exchange 2010 MAPI
<hylian> ska, no, the flashplugin-nonfree is directly from adobe, the relest of deals. not that you couldn't use something else, i just have had the least amount of problems with the nonfree version.
<dimago> anyone have this works?
<nickgaw> I am using a normal computer keyboard how do I file a bug?
<ska> aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree
<ska> No current or candidate version found for flashplugin-nonfree
<trism> hylian: flashplugin-nonfree is just a transitional package that installs flashplugin-installer
<escott> nickgaw, create an account at https://launchpad.net/
<hylian> trism, hmm, interesting. i have had better luck with the nonfree version, but i can sum that up as dumb luck too.
<hylian> ska, trism, i will be right back, i was updating my system, need to reboot
<user82> does a (kernel) "make rpm" work on ubuntu?
<escott> nickgaw, if you cant get around the installer issues check with your local LUG (linux users group) and I'm sure someone will be willing to help/could create an image for you
<dimago> anyone have evolution working with MAPI exchange 2010?
<hylian> im back
<ska> hylian: So i need to DL from Adobe? I think so.
<nickgaw> Are there ways or directions to rebuild the ubuntu image so I could build one that automatically starts orca?
<Kingsy> anyone in here use dmraid?
<riot_> could anyon tell me how to enable an extern mic @ ubuntu? Please PM me if so
<hylian> ska, maybe i know less about this than i thought. you could download it from adobe. i personally have never had a problem with installing the nonfree version.. sorry i wasn't more helpful.
<oCean> nickgaw: actually, there is this download site with pre-built images, including ubuntu: http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<quizme> i just ssh'ed into my box, but my home directory is encrypted.  how do i undo the encryption?
<quizme> or just turn it off
<usr13> riot_: May not need to. Just plug it in and run alsamixer and see that mic chanel(s) are turned up and not muted.
<riot_> Does every channel has to be enabled?
<usr13> no
<vikram> escott : but switching it off will it increase my battery backup time ???
<linux_noob> edbian, are you still here?
<usr13> riot_: Only ones you need.
<iridium> riot_, if its an usb mic, or external, try: alsamixer -c 1
<edbian> linux_noob: yes
<escott> nickgaw, well the good news is that if 11.04 works starting orca shouldn't be too difficult even by touch... login wait a few seconds, hit the windows key, type terminal enter, orca & enter
<escott> vikram, i dont follow
<riot_> alsamixer -c 1
<riot_> eh
<riot_> doesnt work
<vikram> escott : but switching graphics card off will it increase my battery backup time ???
<escott> nickgaw, you actually dont even need the terminal just alt-f2 then orca
<riot_> somethin like wrong card number
<escott> vikram, you mean battery life? it should
<iridium> then with alsamixer you're ok
<iridium> :)
<linux_noob> edbian, damn, i dont know how to reply to you, but when i disconnect, the auto eth0 option when i click on the connections is not there anymore, i can only connect by hotkey...
<riot_> Frontmic = extern Mic?
<iridium> likely
<Tygre> Hello everybody.  Anybody care to help a newbie out w/ a grub issue?
<nickgaw> when creating an account there is a image verification and the audio version is hardly understandable is there another way to file a bug?
<edbian> linux_noob: replying to me in here is working fine :)
<riot_> still doesnt work
<edbian> linux_noob: yes, is that an issue?
<iridium> make sure that is unmutted, press M
<Tygre> I've done a cursory forum search and haven't been able to find my issue resolved
<Kingsy> since I have booted ubuntu my hd light has been on constantly.. is there a way of seeing what its doing?
<Tygre> maybe my forum and/or google-fu is weak
<linux_noob> edbian, so i just type your name with a comma!? :/   about the auto eth0 option, i dont think it would be too bad since ill just have to remember to use the hotkey to reconnect
<jk-cheng> hei geng...
<vikram> escott : whatever .... how it will effect ?
<Firefishe> When I log into unity, the panel on the top is not available; also, there is no sidebar
<jk-cheng> any1 here done ltsp b4???
<riot_> god damn
<riot_> i disabled my sound somehow
<riot_> imma such a noob
<escott> nickgaw, lovely.... have you dropped in on #ubuntu-accessibility?
<linux_noob> firefishe, before you login there are options on the bottom of the screen, may have been changed
<`blackmk4> is there a reason services won't start on boot with ubuntu 11.04, even after manually update-rc.d-ing them?
<Firefishe> linux_noob: Before I log in?  You mean in kdm/gdm?
<edbian> linux_noob: When you say my name at all in a message it highlights it for me (just like I'm doing for you).  This is very normal practice.  I don't think I could fix your problem.  Using ifdown / ifup is an alternative method that to using the gui.  You can't send commands to the network manager gui except clicking things
<edbian> Firefishe: yes, click your name first to make thems how up
<escott> vikram, IF you have intel graphics in your chip, then it would switch to intel from ati, but i dont even know if you have that. otherwise you are at the mercy of what options you see in catalyst control center
<Firefishe> edbian: What options are we talking about?
<Whitesquall> л
<Whitesquall> sorry
<edbian> Firefishe: the 'session'
<Tygre> Can anybody help me out w/ a grub problem?
<wildbat> !anyone | Tygre
<ubottu> Tygre: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kingsy> since I have booted ubuntu my hd light has been on constantly.. is there a way of seeing what its doing?
<linux_noob> edbian, ah, thank you for all the help mate, really appreciate it, plus i learned a bit!
<jk-cheng> all: should i use gui server or non-gui server for LTSP thin client???
<Tygre> Thanks wildbat
<Firefishe> edbian:  I use kdm (as I mainly use kde) for my login manager.  I have an arrow that allows me select the session.  I just select `ubuntu' and I get the unity desktop without the unity sidebar and topbar
<`blackmk4> is there a reason services won't start on boot with ubuntu 11.04, even after manually update-rc.d-ing them?
<hylian> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jk-cheng> blackmk4: did u check on log file to the services that done start??? can it be restart manually???
<Firefishe> edbian: I have these session listings:  Ubuntu, Ubuntu (Safe Mode), Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (Safe Mode).  Does that help?
<edbian> Firefishe: I dont' know the problem (but yes that was the settings I was talking about)
<edbian> linux_noob: sure :D
<Benkinooby> here i am, whoop whoop! :)
<vn> heya, just installed ubuntu and I misclicked at the package step, I didn,t install anything while i wanted to install LAMP, do I have to do something like apt-get install php5 apache2 mysql-server or theres a generic lamp package name?
<Tygre> My question is this:  I dual-boot win7 and ubuntu 11.04.   They're housed on different drives and I use grub to pick which OS to boot into.  I also have 2 external usb hard drives (just backup & media storage).  Grub gives me an error (no such device) if these external drives are on when I boot the computer.  Is there a way I can make that stop (besides turning my drives off/on every time i want to switch OS's)?
<rww> !lamp | vn
<ubottu> vn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<riot_> how to check if my mic works?
<rww> vn: in short, you can do either. that page has the details. I personally do not recomment tasksel due to bad previous experiences.
<komputes> riot_: open sound preferences, input tab
<vn> rww: ok thanks
<Benkinooby> riot_: do you knave skype installed?
<komputes> riot_: theres a meter that shows
<komputes> I am trying to find every wiki page which points to HardwareSupport, does anyone know how to get a list of pages that refer/link to HardwareSupport?
<riot_> ye actually its all coz of skype
<riot_> :D
<riot_> so i check sound pref. first
<rww> komputes: on help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com?
<riot_> coz skype is still beta
<komputes> rww: wiki.
<Benkinooby> riot_: there is the "echo call" for checks like that in skype
<jk-cheng> use google talk on Empathy... better the skype on linux
<wildbat> Tygre: check boot squence ? may be you booted the wrong drive if they are on .?
<Tygre> wildbat:  grub works fine when these 'extra' drives are not powered up
<Tygre> they don't have any essential OS files on them
<rww> komputes: one sec, I'm looking up the URL for bypassing redirects
<riot_> restart brb
<tdn> I am trying to enable connection sharing as described here: http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html -- I have added "ControlMaster auto" and "ControlPath /tmp/ssh_mux_%h_%p_%r" to my .ssh/config, however, I do not see any file created in /tmp, nor do I notice any speedup in connections. I do not think this setting has any effect. If I check netstat -tn, I see that there is created a new tcp connection each time I ssh to th
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<Tygre> when they are on, i don't even get an option to choose an OS, just an error "no such device" followed by a long string of letters and numbers
<komputes> rww: append ?edit or something
<wildbat> Tygre: it is still possible to have grub install on the usb and you yet boot them in BIOS
<m_fulder> hey
<komputes> rww: can you find the pages that point to it from that page itself?
<Tygre> wildbat: \I'll check real quick.
<jk-cheng> Tygre: yup... that how live usb work...
<m_fulder> I've just installed vsftpd on my new ubuntu comp. and when starting it up I get the message vsftpd start/running, process XXXX but then when I look in the process list on "htop" I can't see any process running at PID XXXX ? and while trying to connect to my FTP server with filezilla I get the error message: ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server ... so I guess vsftpd isn't started at all? any ideas how I can check/solve that?
<jk-cheng> m_fulder: go to root then "ps ax | grep vsftpd"...
<riot_> yea
<riot_> it works
<riot_> finally
<riot_> but much too silent
<Heath> So I have not been on my server in a while and I have 137 packages that need updated. Is there any chance that updating from such an out of date state may cause issues?
<Kingsy> anyone in here had any problems with kworker keeping the hd light on constantly?
<rww> komputes: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?action=info&hitcounts=1 might show it, but the wiki is being slow and not showing it to me.
<Hyperbyte> Heath, it shouldn't.
<Tygre> Ok, I just looked, my external drives are nowhere in my boot sequence, any other ideas?
<m_fulder> jk-cheng yeah then I can see it's running...http://pastebin.com/cp15LrYN
<jk-cheng> Heath: if u hv development server then u can test on in first...
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Tygre
<ubottu> Tygre: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<m_fulder> jk-cheng but still I can't connect to my server with same error message in filezilla :S
<jk-cheng> m_fulder: so it is running... then u need to look at your vsftpd configuration...
<m_fulder> jk-cheng it's the default config I haven
<m_fulder> 't changed anything *
<Heath> Do you need to restart after an update?
<Kingsy> according to iotop its read/writing to my hd constantly at 70 - 100MB/s wtf?
<komputes> rww: yep, nothing for me yet
<Jordan_U> Heath: Only if update-manager tells you that you need to, and even then everything will continue working f, the update just won't be complete (you won't be using the latest kernel with a security fix).
<jk-cheng> m_fulder: u connect from same host or the vsftp in 1 host and filezilla on other???
<tekk> hey guys i've got a Nvidia Geforce 210
<m_fulder> jk-cheng I connect from different IPs and comps
<tekk> trying to get audio to come out of HDMI
<tekk> http://pastebin.com/eLyzTqMf
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo netstat -tlpen| grep ":21"
<jk-cheng> Heath: mostly u need to restart if there are update on kernel level... user level don't need restart
<m_fulder> jk-cheng i.e. the FTP server is on another computer then the one Im connecting to it from *
<tekk> i've now got aplay to work on plughw:0,3 but it has no volume... the channel in alsamixer is on high
<m_fulder> llutz I don't get anything though I've opened both port 20 and 21 to my servercomp
<m_fulder> and forwared it to my server comp*
<jk-cheng> m_fulder: follow llutz command... check if the firewall on the server is blocking the connection....
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo netstat -tlpen| grep ":21"   on the machine running vstftp  has to give something back if it runs
<Benkinooby> riot_: use alsamixer in commandline to check all your volumes+
<m_fulder> llutz: but it doesn't :P
<llutz> m_fulder: "pgrep vsftpd"
<escott> tekk,  have you used alsamixer to adjust volume there are often controls in it that dont appear in pulse
<Benkinooby> riot_: you have to press f5 or f6 too see all input and output volumes
<komputes> rww: proxy error
<tekk> escott, yeah i have no pulseaudio at all i don't think
<tekk> and i have 1 device in alsamixer, the SPDIF device (which is HDMI in this case i believe) and its unmuted but volume is 00 (as is normal for SPDIF right?)
<Benkinooby> tekk: press f5 or f6 in alsmicer to see all volume controllers
<m_fulder> llutz nothing: http://pastebin.com/zCYwKkcm
<tekk> f5 for all yeah
<llutz> m_fulder: your vsftpd doesn't run. check /var/log/vsftpd.log
<tekk> and there is just one
<axisys> escott: you still around?
<tekk> no audio card in this system... only the graphics card
<ska> Anyone running 10.04 have problems seeing flash on this page: http://www.absolutecharm.com/FullMoonInn_Launch.html
<tekk> Card: HDA NVidia
<escott> axisys, yes
<ska> ?
<tekk> SPDIF on 00
<m_fulder> llutz don't have any vsftpd log inthere
<ska> I tried updating my flash, but that didnt seem to work at all.
<escott> tekk, i have no idea what is normal for spdif. ive never used it
<axisys> escott: so I am kind a figuring out how to prove the "auditors" that my disk is encrypted
<tekk> this is annoying me... bought this card purposely for this
<m_fulder> I*
<axisys> escott: I think a vnc access and then click the disk utiltity (smartmontool) works pretty good..
<axisys> escott: except I do not see a vnserver by default.. any suggestion?
<llutz> m_fulder: check /var/log/syslog  or messages or daemon.log   for any related stuff (sudo grep -ri vsftp /var/log/* )
<axisys> escott: since mount does not show about the disk.. I am dealing with "auditors" here ;_0
<escott> axisys, sounds decent. you want something that says ENCRYPTED in big fat bold letters. you might just make a static image in gimp and show them that
<Kingsy> can someone offer some help? I have a weird issue of kworker hammering my hd constantly. apparently its a "kernel bug" umm I am unsure as of what to do when google gives me an answer like that
<axisys> escott: lol
<oCean> komputes: you were looking for backlinks in wiki.ubuntu.com? http://moinmo.in/BackLinks says it should do a textsearch when clicking pagetitle (which it does not for the wiki)
<axisys> escott: but disk utility shows it is encrypted.. so that is fine.. but would be nice to show them over vnc.. what is a good one you recommend..?
<escott> !vnc | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<axisys> escott: doh!
<axisys> escott: thanks :-)
<escott> axisys, ive never actually used any
<ska> Can someone check this for me: http://www.absolutecharm.com/FullMoonInn_Launch.html   ? Thanks.
<Kingsy> curious, is no-one answering because they don't know or because I am asking the wrong questions? cos this is a worrying problem to have with a FRESH installation of ubuntu
<tekk> gonna try ubuntu instead of xbmclive
<tekk> see if that helps
<tekk> :(
<m_fulder> llutz yeah in daemon.log I got these errors: http://pastebin.com/QUjC6SXL
<riot_> Benkinooby: it worked, ty very much :)
<escott> Kingsy, kworkers are generic kernel work dispatch threads. theoretically it could be a bug, but its more likely that some other application is just queuing up lots of work
<Kingsy> escott: is there a way to find out specifically what is happening?
<escott> Kingsy, you could use some tracing tools, or you could just kill running processes until it stops
<BluesKaj> tekk, pulseaudio installed ?
<wh1zz0> My question is this please. Why is 10.10 not available on the ubuntu.com? Does this mean that 10.4 is better than 10.10?
<Firefishe> edbian: Well, it appears that compiz was fudging up my unity environment.  I enabled the unity workaround in compiz's settings dialog, and it seems to be working now, wobbly windows and all ;)
<tekk> BluesKaj, no i don't think so
<llutz> m_fulder: check config for typos
<wh1zz0> Is 10.4 more stable than 10.10?
<tekk> i've just updated the Nvidia drivers... gonna test again, but i dout it'll work
<edbian> Firefishe: glad to hear it! :D
<BluesKaj>  trek , checked your alsamixer settings?
<Kingsy> escott: I have a idea of what it might be, does ubuntu rebuild fakeraid drives automatically? cos when I boot up my raid controller says the drive needs to be rebuilt so if ubuntu does that automatically then it could be that..
<rww> wh1zz0: the general thought is that most people are going to use either 11.04 (the latest stable version) or 10.04 (the latest LTS), so there's no point in confusing people with more alternatives. If you want 10.10 ISOs, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/.
<BluesKaj> er tekk  oops read my last post above
<Kingsy> escott: I was going to try and get dmraid to do it, but looking at this kworker going CRAZY could it be its happening behind the scenes?
<tekk> BluesKaj, yeah, checked alsamixer, recompiled latest alsa-drivers
<tekk> i get no error... which is teh strange thing
<Firefishe> edbian: I thought I'd repost for the sake of the community here:  It's important when in compiz's settings dialog, and activating the unity workaround feature, that you pay careful attention to what the pop up dialogs are asking.  There are some things that can't be on when using a unity/compiz combination.
<tekk> it like... pretends to work, but no audio is coming out
<wh1zz0> Hmm.. I see
<wh1zz0> rww: Thanks
<Firefishe> edbian: Which is why I couldn't see the panel.
<edbian> Firefishe: I think that's the case even without unity but I might be wrong.
<edbian> Firefishe: Can you be more specific?
<escott> Kingsy, it should. mdadm will show status with mdadm --status. i imagine dmraid has something similar
<BluesKaj> tekk, which audio player are you using?
<tekk> aplay
<tekk> aplay -D plughw:0,3 test.wav
<tekk> http://pastebin.com/BSdBPru8
<Kingsy> escott: well its fake raid, so wouldnt it be dmraid?
<tekk> correct me if i'm wrong... but any geforce 210 card with hdmi should output audio from it right?
<Kingsy> escott: oh ok
<komputes> oCean: I searched linkto:HardwareSupport - now I'm all like "that's it?"
<tekk> especially if i'm seeing it in alsamixer
<oCean> komputes: I just tried that myself, that's apparently all :)
<BluesKaj> tekk, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<komputes> oCean: thx
<oCean> komputes: sure, np
<tekk> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<tekk> using default device right?
<m_fulder> llutz I can't find anything .. here's my log: http://pastebin.com/tb4G7wat
<tekk> trying wtih speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0,3 -t wav now
<m_fulder> config *
<llutz> m_fulder: paste: line 116    does it really have no # in front?
<Firefishe> edbian:   I began in an Ubuntu Classic session, entered the CompizConfig Settings Manager, selected Ubuntu Unity Plugin, after which there were some pop-up dialog boxes asking me various questions about some currently active plugins that were interfering with unity.  I simply read them carefully, and selected the appropriate reponse, but I had to read and think about it carefully.
<MathiasR> exit
<Kingsy> does anyone in here use dmraid?
<Firefishe> edbian: I hope that clarifies it a bit better.
<m_fulder> llutz omg yeah -_-
<Kingsy> I cant find an option to check to see if its running
<BluesKaj> what soundcard is listed in the alsamixer upper left , tekk ?
<edbian> Firefishe: I understand that.  What plugins cause a problem with unity?
<tekk> HDA NVidia
<llutz> m_fulder: fix and try again
<Firefishe> edbian: Oh, then I logged out of the Ubuntu Classic session, and back under Ubuntu.
<edbian> Firefishe: Do you remember?
<Firefishe> edbian: Unfortunately, no.
<Firefishe> edbian: wait...
<edbian> Firefishe: waiting...
<m_fulder> llutz thank you!! :D
<llutz> m_fulder: does it work now?
<m_fulder> llutz yeah :D
<sponzor> hi. i m installing ubuntu and i got unable to install grub in dev sda. so i change it to /dev/md0 i got the same problem ( i put boot to raid 1) what should i do?
<Firefishe> edbian:  I believe one plugin had to do with clicking on the left side of the pane--which has to do with the unity panel not being interfered with
<BluesKaj> tekk, which chip is listed there
<llutz> m_fulder: fine ;)
<m_fulder> llutz sry for beeing stupid hehe :P
<edbian> Firefishe: Ahh, yes I see
<tekk> hang on
<llutz> m_fulder: its always the simpelst thing
<m_fulder> :)
<escott> sponzor, install it to sda and sdb
<escott> sponzor, you can't install to md0 because the bios doesnt understand md0, but you want two copies so put it on both
<sponzor> i did that /dev/sda /dev/sdb the same error
<djigit> Hi to all! Sorry for my English. I can not to write on the Russian chanel. I have a problem. When I start the live CD 11.04 or 10.04 I have no wired network connection. Connection is OK in windows. Previously, it worked in Ubuntu. What could happen?
<escott> sponzor, what does your error look like
<Firefishe> edbian:  One other thing I should ask:  Does unity have a specific window manager it uses?  Compiz isn't it's standard win manager, is it/
<Firefishe> ?
<sponzor> red screen and text install the grub boot loader on a hard disk unable to install grub in /dev/sda executing grub-install /dev/sda failed. this is a fatal error
<escott> Firefishe, it is the wm, and it is relatively standard
<Firefishe> edbian: I have the 3d and not the 2d version installed, so I suppose compiz is the win manager by default, eh?
<tekk> BluesKaj: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6092/alsamixer.png
<Firefishe> escott: which is the window manager for unity?  compiz?
<rww> Firefishe: yes
<Firefishe> rww:  thank you
<escott> Firefishe, compiz is the wm, unity is the desktop environment
<edbian> Firefishe: Compiz is not a window manager at all.  compiz uses gtk-window-decorator (which is a link to something usually)
<Firefishe> rww:  nice to see you again, btw...been a while :)
<edbian> Firefishe: and unity requires compiz
<Firefishe> edbian: What does it normally link to?
<johnboy> test
<Firefishe> johnboy:  I see you just fine.
<johnboy> herm...said my nic was in use
<jarnos> glebihan, at least I could make unencrypted swap work and hibernate after http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5777643&postcount=7
<edbian> Firefishe: I don't know?  I just looked at mine (Debian) and it isn't a link.  So I'm confused now...
<johnboy> thanks!
<sponzor> escott: any clue?
<BluesKaj> tekk , Ithink you must be missing alsa-utils , you have no vol ctrls etc in alsamixer
<llutz> edbian: "Compiz is one of the first compositing window managers for the X Window System that uses 3D graphics hardware ...."   would you please correct that wikipedia-article ;)
<jarnos> glebihan, maybe I'll try encrypted swap later. Many thanks for support.
<djigit> This could be due to the fact that I changed the mac-address?
<tekk> BluesKaj, i have no sound device apart from hdmi....
<johnboy> nifty irc client- am used to old days of napster and mirc (!get bla bla bla) =)
<tekk> i have alsa-utils for sure
<Firefishe> I see how unity works now, where you click on the Applications Button and you get an entire screen full of stuff.  Takes a little getting used to, but no more than when I switched from kde 3.5.x to 4.x.x (4.6.x at this juncture.)
<tekk> SPDIF doesn't have controllable volume as its digital
<escott> sponzor, you never said what error you got
<pietr101> ey, can you resize ext4 partition without loosing data on it?
<edbian> Firefishe: llutz is right.  compiz is a window manager  gtk-window-decorator is a window decorator that compiz uses (duh)
<escott> pietr101, as long as it is unmounted it should be fairly safe
<edbian> Sorry about the confusion!  I got the terms window manager and window decorator confused
<Firefishe> hat's off to llutz :)
<sponzor> escott: red screen and text install the grub boot loader on a hard disk unable to install grub in /dev/sda executing grub-install /dev/sda failed. this is a fatal error
<anonissimus> is there a gui for disk mounting? the disks I connect do not show up in dolphin
<ska> absolutecharm.com's scripts broke their own flash.. Idiots.. noscript is awesome.
<escott> sponzor, can you !paste the terminal session where you tried this
<johnboy> According to the ubuntu help resource guide, this would be a fine place for some instruction
<BluesKaj> tekk , is hdmi the onlu output on that card ?
<BluesKaj> only
<tekk> hdmi and dvi
<tekk> thats all
<llutz> edbian: "What is Compiz ?" on compiz.org makes confusion perfect...
<Firefishe> edbian: I'm glad that's solidified.  This stuff is confusing enough as it is.  Even more so when I decided to try to upgrade to 10.10 from a very rock solid stable 10.04 LTS yesterday.  Whacked out my networking completely, so I backed up and reinstalled from dvd....less issues.
<sponzor> its a installing process for ubuntu (installing grub
<zoomzoom> hey guys, I have a bytestring and I want to convert the next 4 characters into a 32 bit integer
<tekk> but dvi cannot carry audio
<zoomzoom> and then continue processing the rest of the bytestring
<Firefishe> Can grub be used in place of grub2 (grub-pc)?
<zoomzoom> (processing udp packets)
<tekk> gonna try an 11.04 live cd quickly
<sponzor> escott: its a installing process for ubuntu (installing grub
<escott> Firefishe, yes but grub-pc generally works better
<escott> sponzor, in that case let it fail, and boot to the livecd, chroot in and fix it up there
<alejoxpi> Hi guys, anyone can helpme with one error i get from ubuntu 10.04 server, i get this error trying to mount a windows share folder : mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system
<johnboy> Will toss out my lampp permission problem for any takers - one can see the issue here: http://www.jameshsnoddy.com/
<sponzor> ok
<djigit> Can any one to help me?
<llutz> johnboy: ls -ld /var/www           or whatever your document-root is
<Spitfire19> alejoxpi: hmm, haven't had that show up before 4 me.
<johnboy> llulz tyvm! Let me try this
<llutz> johnboy: it won't change anything, just give one line back
<BluesKaj> tekk, somehow your actual soundcard has been disabled by the graphics card spdif ...dunno how but that seems to be the case
<tekk> i don't have a soundcard...
<Tim55> i need help
<llutz> johnboy: ls -ld /var/www           or whatever your document-root is. Whats the output?  and pls don't pm me, i don't answer PMs
<mina> hi
<johnboy> oh ok
<Spitfire19> alejoxpi: Example from /etc/fstab:
<johnboy> sec
<Spitfire19> # Backup Share for VM Portal on VM Backup Host
<Spitfire19> //10.250.0.112/BackupPortal /home/eot-it/BackupPortal cifs username=eot-it,password=****** 0 0
<BluesKaj> tekk, you probly have an integrated soundcard , they're usually built in by default on the mobo
<tekk> i don't
<tekk> believe me :)
<BluesKaj> then you need one
<Kingsy> ok this kworker thing is really starting to freak me out
<martita> hi
<tekk> you don't need one
<alejoxpi> Spitfire19 you mean take a example from fstab?
<tekk> i know people using the same setup with me... but different OS and they have audio through HDMI
<Kingsy> what should I do, just leave my pc on for 48 hours and see if the kworker stops eventually?
<escott> sponzor, i think for raid 1 what you want the boot process to look like is mbr on sda -> /boot on sda (outside of md array) and similar on sdb. that way it looks like a non-raid boot, but once the initrd is loaded the kernel can see the md array and mount root on it
<Firefishe> Is there a setting for making the unity left side panel auto-hide?
<BluesKaj> fine , this is as far as I go with this ...audio requires some kind of audio circuits , they don't appear by magic
<Spitfire19> alejoxpi: no, that's an example from my fstab on a system I'm running.
<venik212> I screwed up my UNITY-- now I cannot start it.  Gnome works fine, though.  I did it by playing with the Compiz settings, but undoing the changes did not restore Unity's function
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  auto hide is the default i thought. Its handled by a CCSM plugin called 'unity' for those settings.
<venik212> can anyone tell me how to restart unity?  I reinstalled almost everything I could think of..
<Dr_Willis> venik212:  try a unity --reset  or unity --reset-icons yet?
<Spitfire19> then again, its technically a samba share i'm mounting as cifs for me.
<venik212> let me try that
<tekk> BluesKaj.... the graphics card has HDMI and an audio processor
<tekk> this is 2011
<tekk> not 1996
<tekk> i just changed my alsa probe mask
<tekk> some new devices popping in
<FloodBot1> tekk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> venik212:  tip: reinstalling a package will NOT NOT NOT.. (normally) touch the users settings.. if the settings are broke. you ned to reset them. Not follow the windows mindset of reinstalling packages./
<johnboy> llutz drwxr-xr-x 4 sing sing 4096 2011-07-07 16:05 /opt/lampp/htdocs
<wh1zz0> Firefishe: Exactly... The really got it right in 10.10 .. That left pane looks really bogus
<wh1zz0> They8
<Spitfire19> alejoxpi: I'm not a Linux guru, but this might apply in your situation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wh1zz0> They*
<alejoxpi> Spitfire19: can you put again the example plz
<noob_> install error encountered. my first time installing 11.04.
<Spitfire19> # Backup Share for VM Portal on VM Backup Host
<Spitfire19> //10.250.0.112/BackupPortal /home/eot-it/BackupPortal cifs username=eot-it,password=****** 0 0
<llutz> johnboy: ls -l /opt/lampp/htdocs/index*
<johnboy> ok
<ikonia> Spitfire19: why do you keep pasting that
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Well, it does auto-hide when you move a window toward it, but when I maximize a window, a gaping vertical area of bad rendering is evident.  It's okay with a normal window--you move the window and touch it to the unity sidebar and the bar auto-hides.
<Spitfire19> only twice i have
<johnboy> -rw-r--r-- 1 sing sing 256 2009-02-05 16:04 /opt/lampp/htdocs/index.php
<noob_> can someone help me with an 11.04 installation error?
<sponzor> escott: ok. i m beck to the partition disks i m looking if i did someting wrong as i can see sdb is flaged as bootable and sda is not. i try to change that and i cant make it bootable?
<Captainkrtek> noob_: sure I can
<Captainkrtek> noob_: what is the error you're getting?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  you may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com - the 'panel stays over full screened apps' is a common bug ivbe seen mentioined in here. (or other issues with fullscreened apps) ive never seen a general 'fix' - I do not notice the issue in 11.10 at all. :)
<escott> sponzor, shouldnt matter but you can flag it with fdisk
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Gads!  Now my window decorations are gone.
<llutz> johnboy: hmm, "should work". that's a XAMPP installation, not native ubuntu-packages?
<Firefishe> Is 11.10 even out yet?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  compiz  crashed.
<sponzor> escott. ok i will fix it with live cd than.
<csdserver> hey guys, having trouble with a recent install using 10.04:  setting up auto eth0 as per usual, static IP, allows me access to the router, but will not resolve addresses in host form, but will resolve in IP form. Anyone seen this before?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  alpha testing it right now.
<johnboy> this was from apachefriends,org
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: I"m tempted.  How do I get compiz back up?
<johnboy> not ubuntu package
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  run compiz --replace in a term. or alt-f2
<noob_> thanks. Input/Output error. Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs.
<llutz> !lamp| johnboy sry we can't support that. and honestly, i don't have any idea why it fails
<ubottu> johnboy sry we can't support that. and honestly, i don't have any idea why it fails: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aliz74> hello u all
<johnboy> I will certainly uninstall and install the ubuntu package (did not know this existyed)
<aliz74> hello?
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: Thank you, that's better.
<BluesKaj> tekk , for your info i use a plain jane integrated audio and i pass Dolby Digital,  DTS and most any audio codec to my audio receiver for our home theater system. I also use a dvi out on my graphics card to hdmi on our tv.
<escott> sponzor, did you use the alternate installer?
<aliz74> can i hve a question
<aliz74> ?
<johnboy> let me install the ubuntu package
<[THC]AcidRain> for ubuntu using tomcat. is there anything easier to get setup and working than solr? im finding it very difficult
<noob_> captainkrtek
<Firefishe> brb
<aliz74> how can I share a internet connection on the other network users ?
<ikonia> !ics | aliz74
<ubottu> aliz74: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<anonissimus> sharkoon
<johnboy> mysql is the only one I've used for a decade (windows though) but going thru the package mgr on ubuntu
<johnboy> desperately wanting to rid myself of windows
<rns> can I use easy_install to install microsoft fonts on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> rns:  theres a tool in the repos that does it allready.. or just copy them to the .fonts dir
<Dr_Willis> 'mstcorefonts' or some package like that
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> rns: The package name (in 11.04) is ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<noob_> <Captainkrtek>
<johnboy> many thanks again, all
<csdserver> Argh!  whats up with my network?  stupid thing... guess it has to wait since i have to go now.
<noob_> ubuntu 11.04 install failed.
<Angstromboli> hey i have a question. what would happen if during the ubuntu installation i set /boot to the same partition as the windows boot loader?
<escott> Angstromboli, you would have a broken windows boot thats what you would get
<edbian> Angstromboli: it would erase the windows boot loader and replace it with grub
<slavsan> hi, all
<Angstromboli> ok
<edbian> Angstromboli: and yes, windows would no longer boot :P
<noob_> any help?
<noob_> hello?
<slavsan> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to get a cyrillic output from a command line dictionary named cbedic...
<epsilon> is anyone using Ubuntu Privacy Remix? Any idea I can execute root commands? sudo is keep asking me for password and so does "sudo passwd root" too
<noob_> there's no help here.
<slavsan> so what is here?
<alto_> looking for redmine help
<bkerensa> slavsan: This is a support channel
<slavsan> oh
<oCean> alto_: maybe try #redmine channel? This is ubuntu support
<slavsan> ok, thanks
<slavsan> bye
<alto_> shankyou
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me?
<[THC]AcidRain> with solr...
<sillykone> Anyone know about Magick++?  The program compiles, but breaks at the line "Image url_image(url);"
<alejoxpi> I need help with this error, I have installed samba
<alejoxpi> "root@fileserver:~# mount /media/temporal/
<alejoxpi> mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system
<alejoxpi> mount error(19): No such device
<alejoxpi> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)"
<FloodBot1> alejoxpi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alaing> hi does any one know a freenode irc channel for help with custo buld pcs that are running on windows?
<sillykone> It gives the following error: magick/semaphore.c:525: LockSemaphoreInfo: Assertion `semaphore_info != (SemaphoreInfo *) ((void *)0)' failed.
<sillykone> alaing: What is your question reguarding those?
<oCean> !alis | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<alaing> my machine keeps randomly rebooting
<sillykone> alaing: You mean when it's booted up the computer shuts down without your aproval and then boots up?
<Pici> alaing: If you're running Windows then ##windows is the place to ask.
<alaing> THanks people. sillykone  i'll carry on in #windows
<sillykone> alaing: NP.
<CoYoTe> oi
<WasserDragoon> hi, where does ubuntu logs ssh connection errors?
<WasserDragoon> auth.log?
<Pici> WasserDragoon: yes.
<hadi> please help me to vpn connection for linux arios
<WasserDragoon> Pici: because there's no error message, but when i'm trying to access my server using my rsa key i'm getting this output: http://pastebin.com/RTp23ubP
<escott> !vpn | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<WasserDragoon> client machine is fedora, server is ubuntu
<escott> WasserDragoon, the key should not be ascii armored
<fabiobik> hi guys. Its possible to connect SSH and when connection is done show an menu list with programs disponible to run?
<chaospsychex> Does Ubuntu 10.10 meet the 'Host System Requirements' for LFS ?
<WasserDragoon> escott: how to change this?
<escott> WasserDragoon, i mean it should be and yours is evidently not
<hadi> thanks
<Pici> chaospsychex: LFS?
<chaospsychex> Pici: Linux From Scratch
<Dr_Willis> chaospsychex:  we dont knwo what those requirements are. :) I imagine its a yes...
<Pici> chaospsychex: I think they would be a better judge of that.
<escott> WasserDragoon, your .ss/id_rsa should begin -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY----- Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED DEK-Info: AES-128-CBC
<hadi> please help me software for arios linux
<Dr_Willis> hadi:  whats arios? and clarify the question...
<chaospsychex> I guess I will find I when I start building it but it probably does
<WasserDragoon> escott: it does
<Dr_Willis> chaospsychex:  last i checked LFs had a live cd setup to give you a base system to start with.
<WasserDragoon> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----\nProc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED\nDEK-Info: AES-128-CBC,86...
<hadi> please support me to download software for linux arios
<Pici> hadi: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, we do not support Arios Linux here.
<Dr_Willis> hadi:  never heard of arios..  if its a linux disrto.. check its homepage/channels.
<WasserDragoon> escott: the key is fine. It authenticated me
<urlin2u> hadi, http://arioslinux.org/
<hadi> arios linux virtualization on the ubuntu linux
<newbie> got an error message while installing 11.04. need help.
<hadi> for all linux?
<urlin2u> hadi, you can try virtualbox fairly esy platform.
<urlin2u> easy*
<hadi> persian support?
<Xenophon> Arios looks like it's using Unity as well...
<urlin2u> hadi, where?
<Pici> !ir | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<newbie> (initrmfs) mount failure error.
<hadi> ok
<hadi> thanks
<escott> WasserDragoon, sorry im just confused by the weird messages about not being able to read the id_rsa
<urlin2u> newbie, do you see this  grub>
<Dr_Willis> Xenophon:  hard to tell - it could be just using some themed dock/awn/docky...
<newbie> urlin2u no.
<Dr_Willis> yet another ubuntu variant i dont really see the need for.. but I dont use other languages either. :)
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: Yeah it a little, but it's looking like a new OS, hence that assumption.
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: Seems like it would be easier just to install Ubuntu with the language you need...
<urlin2u> newbie, a little more info would help. ;-)
<newbie> <urlin2u> this is my first install.
<Dr_Willis> Xenophon:  the panel looks like awn to me in some screenshots. i see a reflextion/eyecandy that i dont think unity has,
<urlin2u> newbie, did you boot a cd or pen drive to install, or install from windows?
<Jon--_> Have: Ubuntu and XP installed using GRUB. Want to: Upgrade to windows 7. Can I somehow install Windows without a boot loader? I don't want to brick my boot loader or be unable to access ubuntu
<WasserDragoon> ok i copied .ssh folder from /home/danny to /root on the server and did ssh root@server and it works using the root folder :-/
<ikonia> Jon--: just re-apply grub post windows install
<urlin2u> Jon--_, you wont the mbr is easy to fix 2 commands to get grub back in from a livr cd
<escott> !grub | Jon-- just let windows eat the mbr and then restore it
<ubottu> Jon-- just let windows eat the mbr and then restore it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: I don't know awm at all, is it better than Docky in your opinion?
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  you should learn to repair grub.. windows  will trash it. n:) there are tools that make restoreing it easier.
<newbie> <urlin2u> sorry. :) input/output error. can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs.
<Dr_Willis> Xenophon:  most docks these days have so many features its more of a 'which has the most' I think awn has many more features then docky. :) but if thats good or bad depends on your needs.
<Jon--> I can just backup my grub.cfg and replace it, then use fdisk to set up Win7 on my own
<Jon--> I know that I can use tools, I want to learn myself
<Jon--> Thanks for the tips
<urlin2u> newbie, was this a install from windows which is called a Wubi?
<escott> Jon--, you dont even need to backup the config. it shouldnt be affected. just the mbr
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: I'm still relatively new to using docks. Docky is the only one I know, so I may take a look.
<newbie> <urlin2u> booted from cd.
<Jon--> escott, Mine is a little bit custom
<Dr_Willis> Xenophon:  been using awn with unity when i do have to use unity. :)
<MACscr_lappy> anyone tried running ubuntu in virtualbox on osx and allow the ubuntu guest to have direct access to its own disks?
<Jon--> The only issue is I need a Ubuntu boot CD now. -_-
<Jon--> Computer doesn't boot from USB
<Xenophon> Unity.... Oooh, how do you cope Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  should be doable.. but last i checked the vbox docs. they reccomend NOT having vbox access the phycial hard drives directly.
<Xenophon> Jon--: How old is the machine?
<newbie> <urlin2u> didn't use wubi.
<ServerSage> So I did something stupid, on my mac mini I accidentally installed grub on both /dev/sda and /dev/sda4.  Doh.  I know how to remove it from sda (using dd, first 466 blocks IIRC), but how does one remove grub from a  /dev/sda4 parition?
<Dr_Willis> Xenophon:  with awn going. Idont even notice unity being there.. :) it replasces mosta ll the features i need.
<MACscr_lappy> Dr_Willis: well i need some way for osx to be able to access the data on my ubuntu drives
<urlin2u> newbie, how much memory does the computer have memory=ram
<Jon--> Xenophon, Few years. Desktop
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: Nice.
<escott> ServerSage, it uses some block chaining techniques that you probably dont want to mess with
<Kamikaze> where do i have to start learning Ubuntu? I'm completely new one in Ubuntu's field, I know nothing about this, I would like to learn some basic skills/commands at the 0 point, what should i do ?
<newbie> 3 gb.
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:   its possible theres features for osx to mount ext2/3/4 - ive never tried.
<urlin2u> newbie, so you got installed, no errors, and get this on reboot?
<Xenophon> Jon--: You're desperate for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy:  or run linux in vbox and share the filesystems
<MACscr_lappy> Dr_Willis: well one of my drives is xfs, so i know thats not going to happen
<newbie> install failed.
<Xenophon> Jon--: I've found older hardware doesn't sit well with the large full distros.
<ServerSage> escii: So there is no way to do it?  Ug.  refit shows me both as boot options.  Very annoying.
<MACscr_lappy> Dr_Willis: thats what im trying to do. But the disks already exist, hence why im trying the raw disk method
<Xenophon> Jon--: I've found older hardware doesn't sit well with the large full distros.
<urlin2u> newbie, so when did you get this error?
<ServerSage> escott: So there is no way to do it?  Ug.  refit shows me both as boot options.  Very annoying.
<newbie> when i booted the cd.
<newbie> to install.
<Dr_Willis> MACscr_lappy: check the vbox docs.. its possible. but not advised.
<escott> ServerSage, reformat i would think
<urlin2u> newbie, did you burn it as a image?
<domedagen> Anyone got ProjectM running?
<Jon--> Xenophon, It's not THAT old. Core2 duo, 4GB RAM, ATI Radeon 5850. Really old board and slow HD tho.
<newbie> yes
<JeanJochen> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AQUI ???!!!!
<ServerSage> escott: Boy, that seems extreme.  Ug.  Oh well, thanks.
<Xenophon> Jon--: Oh... & that doesn't boot to USB?
<newbie> iso
<escott> ServerSage, check in #grub but i would be careful its likely to ruin the fs if you remove it wrong
<EgyParadox> !Portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<urlin2u> newbie, were you able to check the md5sum of the ISO?
<Jon--> Xenophon, Really bad BIOS/motherboard.
<domedagen> newbie: In what step did it fail?
<ServerSage> escott: Would seem that reinstalling would do the same.  :)
<Xenophon> Jon--: Yeah it would have to be... Have you googled it?
<brontosaurusrex> Kamikaze: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Jon--> Would I be okay using, say, a 9.04 boot CD to fix my 11.04 GRUB?
<Jon--> I'd assume so
<Xenophon> Jon--: Maybe there is a bios update that would allow it.
<Jordan_U> ServerSage: Removing boot code from the PBR can be done eith dd just like removing code from the mbr.
<escott> Jon--, you can use the chroot method
<newbie> when i booted the cd.
<Jon--> escott, Which is?
<newbie> cdburnerxp.
<escott> Jon--, if you have to ask, burn yourself a 11.04 cd
<newbie> md5sum?
<Jon--> escott, I'd like to learn.
<Kamikaze> brontosaurusrex, thanks )
<escott> !md5sum | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ServerSage> Jordan_U: So using the dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda4 bs=446 count=1?
<hadi> این سایت هیچ کمکی نتونست به من بکنه
<brontosaurusrex> Kamikaze: or cuter : http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hadi> من میخوام تو لینوکس وی بی ان رو اجرا کنم
<Jordan_U> ServerSage: Yes.
<coinmaster> hello everyone i have a serious problem with deinstalling some files by using apt Errors were encountered while processing:
<coinmaster>  libglade2.0-cil
<coinmaster>  libgtk2.0-cil
<Kamikaze> brontosaurusrex, thanks im gonna read both of them )
<coinmaster> anyone a idea how i can solve that ??
<Jon--> escott, I am very good with Windows, a software developer who switched to Ubuntu about a year ago. I do a lot of things from the terminal. I don't want kid gloves. :P
<newbie> the file size was different, too.
<coinmaster> apt-get remove dnt work
<ServerSage> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<hadi> اما نمیدونم وی بی ان از کجا بیارم
<domedagen> newbie: You have burnt to CD sucessfully and entered welcome screen on it. but when you choose test ubuntu nothing happens. Is that correct?
<Xenophon> The last part of the last Arabic sentence looks like lol.
<hadi> لطفا به صورت فارسی راهنمایی کنید
<newbie> didn't get to welcome screen.
<Tim55> al salam alaikum
<escott> Jon--, this is for the wrong version of grub but explains the chroot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<hadi> farsi support to creat vpn for unlock site
<guntbert> hadi: stop that please!
<urlin2u> newbie, here is alink on md5sum, I suspect it may not be this but never hurts to check.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<newbie> thanks
<domedagen> newbie: Have you setup BIOS so that it boots from DVD player instead of HDD?
<newbie> yes
<Pici> hadi: #ubuntu-ir not #ubuntu
<newbie> file size different, too.
<urlin2u> newbie, there are others on line now better in this area, so I will let them help. ;-)
<newbie> almost 100mb.
<Jon--> escott, I'm assuming grub-install will fail to work from an earlier distro to a newer one installed?
<hadi> ubuntuforums?
<Dr_Willis> Jon--: if getting a new live cd for fixing grub. ch3ck out the ones that contain boot-repair -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pici> hadi: type: /join #ubuntu-ir
<Jordan_U> !ir | hadi
<newbie> urlin2u thanks
<ubottu> hadi: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<escott> Jon--, with an install cd that old you likely have the wrong version of grub (namely 1.0 and not 1.99)
<KittyGirl> How do i add music to my iPhone?
<KittyGirl> I can synce it
<domedagen> newbie: Sounds like something went wrong with the burning because I installed yesterday. What were you saying about file size?
<KittyGirl> and delete music from it but when i unplug the music remains.
<KittyGirl> Whys that?
<tripelb> I learned to do dmesg (for some other reason) and I've noticed that I am getting high temps. Can I get something to inform me of that on my panel (similar to the system RAM usage monitor I have on my panel) - Big thanks for help!
<Dr_Willis> !iphone | KittyGirl
<ubottu> KittyGirl: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<KittyGirl> I'm using rhythmbox to sync it.
<escott> Jon--, but in any case you probably want to use the most recent grub which is installed on your root partition
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a folder filled with xml files.  How do i run xmllint --noout --schema schema.xsd [all xml files] >> output.txt
<Jon--> escott, Ahh, that makes more sense now. Any install CD with GRUB2 will work, or I can use chroot and make /dev/sda5 (for example) my root, and then run the install-grub from there?
<Bisu[Shield]> i want to validate all the files
<escott> Jon--, yes
<Jon--> escott, *waddles off to install Windows* Thanks.
<newbie> <domedagen>  download link said 685mb. file/iso size finished downloading was 585mb.
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  the * wildcard wont work?
<KittyGirl> Dr_Willis: I've been to that page before.
<KittyGirl> It doesn't help me.
<Kamikaze> guys what's the "meta" key? where is that on the keyboard ?
<Bisu[Shield]> hmmm
<HSarena> Hi, How to use proxy for system, i wanna install package from PPA but it's filter in my country and indicates this error "404  Not Found"
<Dr_Willis> KittyGirl:  no idea then. I wont buy anything from apple.
<KittyGirl> It only tells me how to use rhythmbox.
<KittyGirl> Dr_Willis: It's not my iPhone it's my sisters.
<Dr_Willis> KittyGirl:  rythembox is how you do it from what ive seen in here.
<KittyGirl> I put Ubuntu on her netbook.
<KittyGirl> then a couple of weeks ago she got an iPhone.
<Kamikaze> guys what's the "meta" key? where is that on the keyboard ?
<tripelb> kittygirl have you done a google search?
<KittyGirl> tripelb: Yes.
<tripelb> and nothing, eh?
<Dr_Willis> Kamikaze:  metakey is another name for the alt-key I belive.
<KittyGirl> It didn't help.
<Bisu[Shield]> wildcard wont work
<KittyGirl> I can sync the iPhone perfectly fine.
<Kamikaze> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  xargs then perhaps. or use of 'find'
<KittyGirl> but i just can't add or delete music.
<Bisu[Shield]> mmmm explain that Dr_Willis
<domedagen> newbie: Well that doesn't sound right.
<KittyGirl> Pls help my mum is yelling at me thinking i broke the iPhone.
<tripelb> kittygirl you might try ubuntuforums. I'd like to help someone get his music off the iphone.  Is how to copy music from it like a backup, is that on the webpage ubbotu linked to?
<HSarena> How to use proxy to download and install package from PPA
<bernhard2> cant seem to enable tls on exim4 anybody want to shed some light on my issues ?
<tripelb> hi Dr_Willis
<newbie> <domedagen> version ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386 584mb.
<newbie> *.iso
<KittyGirl> Pls help i don't like being yelled at. :(
<ikonia> KittyGirl: we don't do this on demand
<ikonia> KittyGirl: have you read the link ubottu gave you
<urlin2u> HSarena, is this the thunderbird 6 ppa and a work computer?
<KittyGirl> ikonia: I did.
<newbie> may be wrong version for my comp?
<ikonia> KittyGirl: what did it say about settig up syncing music
<KittyGirl> ikonia: In the Ubuntu 11.04 part it only mentions stuff about amarok.
<KittyGirl> I'm using rhythmbox.
<aamnah> kittygirl: try banshee instead of rhythmbox
<ikonia> KittyGirl: ok  - so use the supported tool
<ikonia> KittyGirl: or the recommended tool
<KittyGirl> :(
<newbie> domedagen ^^^
<HSarena> urlin2u: i don't understand about work computer but it isn't thunderbird
<domedagen_> newbie: Sorry about that.
<KittyGirl> Idk if it's going to work.
<newbie> np
<KittyGirl> My sister took her iPhone off me.
<urlin2u> HSarena, I thought you were someone else, sorry .
<ikonia> KittyGirl: ok, then there is no point discussing it more
<tripelb> <- is getting high temperatures. What can I do?  10.04 -- is there a panel warning device??
<tripelb> Interesting re banshee, Note that Canonical modifies our code to take a 75% cut of our Amazon affiliate revenue
<KittyGirl> ikonia: My mum is yelling at me thinking i broke the iPhone.
<ikonia> KittyGirl: we can't help with that
<KittyGirl> She doesn't understand linux.
<KittyGirl> and what it can do.
<Xenophon> Dr_Willis: Yeah I think I'll be sticking with Docky...
<tripelb> can I use banshee with 10.04 ?
<KittyGirl> ikonia: Pls can you atleast help me shut her up?
<domedagen_> newbie: Try download again and see what happens. Only takes 12mins
<newbie> <domedagen_> ?
<KittyGirl> forget it.
<ikonia> KittyGirl: please don't be silly - this channel is for ubuntu support, not your personal arguments
<domedagen_> newbie: Ubuntu 64-bit download
<newbie> 27 mins with my connection.
<domedagen_> newbie: 27min ?!
<KittyGirl> ikonia: I'm not being silly.
<newbie> satellite
<tripelb> kittygirl, try this one: it's your sister's fault for getting the iphone if she didnt have a mac. She could have easily gotten and android device that would have worked fine. It's not your fault that she asks you to do the impossible!
<ikonia> tripelb: drop it
<tripelb> k
<coinmaster> when i run any apt-get command i get Errors were encountered while processing: libglade2.0-cil  libgtk2.0-cil apt-get remove is not working aswell
<newbie> hughesnet satellite
<KittyGirl> tripelb: Thanks i'll try mentioning that.
<newbie> or 7 hours
<KittyGirl> Sorry everyone i just got really disturbed.
<coinmaster> does anyone have a solution ?
<ribot> hey, how can i apt-get install libxslt?
<anderson> hi can some one help me ?
<domedagen_> newbie: 12 min was on wireless G network
<newbie> hughesnet satellite for me
<anderson> how can i install vncserver on ubuntu via command ?.
<ribot> or sablotron?
<rww> back in my day, ISOs took a day to download and we didn't complain :(
<urlin2u> coinmaster, can you recreate this in the terminal and pastebin the whole text shown
<Anwar> heya
<DeadmanIncJS> lol "back in my day"
<DeadmanIncJS> how "old" are you rww
<anderson> ??
<domedagen_> newbie: So you have a file that says ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso but it isnt as large as it should be
<rww> DeadmanIncJS: only twenty-something
<anderson> o one can help ?
<coinmaster> (Reading database ... 111575 files and directories currently installed.)
<coinmaster> Removing libglade2.0-cil ...
<coinmaster> E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.8.glade-sharp.installcligac
<coinmaster> dpkg: error processing libglade2.0-cil (--remove):
<coinmaster>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<coinmaster> Removing libgtk2.0-cil ...
<FloodBot1> coinmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coinmaster> E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.6.gtk-dotnet.installcligac
<coinmaster> dpkg: error processing libgtk2.0-cil (--remove):
<Guest18235> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?
<hadi> unlock site????
<guntbert> ikonia: may I pm you?
<newbie> <domedagen_> *-i386.iso
<rww> anderson: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH#Accessing%20your%20PC%20over%20the%20Internet
<ikonia> guntbert: sure thing
<MohShami> hey guys, I recently switched from metacity to compiz because of some video playback issues, the thing is, if I drag a window to make part of it go outside the screen, it is shown in the adjacent workspace, any idea how to disable that behaviour? I've been searching for 2 days with no luck :(
<Guest18235> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?
<urlin2u> coinmaster, a lot of dependencies for both of those mentioned, do you really need to remove them?
<stealz_> My system randomly freezes when I start flash videos (might be on reload of a page, or after the 5th video I watch or whatever. Keys are not responding and mouse wont do anything either. Does anyone have a recommendation? Maybe one of the open source flash plugins?
<domedagen_> anderson: What seems to be the problem?
<gigaclon> I just downloaded 11.04 and the Minimize, Maximize and Close are on the wrong side
<Guest18235> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?.
<MohShami> @stealz_ New hardare?
<gigaclon> how can i fix
<rww> !controls | gigaclon
<ubottu> gigaclon: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<tripelb> Please, my computer is getting HOT. a. what can I do? b. is there a panel deal I can get to show me when it is hot? (I found out with dmesg fixing something else)
<coinmaster> urlin2u: well since i would like to install other packages i need to solve this problem to install them
<urlin2u> stealz_, the firefox addon flash aid does wonders in fix flash.
<rww> oh, they changed that factoid. hrm :|
<rww> oh, good, new link still has the workaround
<isoer> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?.
<hadi> please help me to unlock site ????????????/////
<skulltip> why have a cloud vs just a server, can i code remotely, listen/watch media remotely? is the cloud more of a consumer device, or where can I ask these dumb questions?
<stealz_> MohShami: I installed a new graphics card, not sure if it was before or after ubuntu install, but i am using updated proprietary drivers
<urlin2u> coinmaster, are you getting errors on these other installs?
<newbie> <domedagen_> *-i386.iso
<h00k> hadi: This isn't an Ubuntu specific question
<Pici> skulltip: Dumb questions in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<venik212> I damaged my Unity, and tried UNITY --RESET and then unity --reset-icons, but that got stuck and would not finish.  Needless to say, unity still does not start...   what do I do?
<isoer> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?..
<domedagen_> newbie: And you did follow the tutorial given in the download section on burning
<stealz_> urlin2u, I already have that, it helped with some issues but system still freezes
<Joe0006> guys he is not using ubuntu
<rww> hadi: You've been pointed to #ubuntu-ir already. Your refusal to use #ubuntu-ir does not mean it's okay to grade #ubuntu with unintelligable English.
<Joe0006> he is using something els
<rww> s/grade/grace/
<urlin2u> stealz_, what is your ram amount?
<isoer> Hi, can someone help me make a bootable DVD image with mkisofs?.
<MohShami> @stealz_: nvidia or AMD? I've had no problems with my intel or nvidia cards, it might be an AMD problem
<stealz_> urlin2u, 8gb
<coinmaster> urlin2u: i get the same error with concerning ibglade2.0-cil libgtk2.0-cil when i try to install other packages
<newbie> <domedagen_> i used cdburnerxp.
<stealz_> MohShami, nvidia
<coinmaster> so i cant install new packages
<stealz_> MohShami, and I have a intel CPU
<newbie> to burn an iso image.
<MohShami> stealz_: are you using compiz?
<hadi> no help me ubuntu.ir
<stealz_> MohShami, yes
<urlin2u> stealz_, do you have the pae kernels?
<rww> hadi: Again, that is not our problem.
<stealz_> urlin2u, not sure? what does that mean?
<MohShami> stealz_, do you have more than 4GB of ram and use 32bit ubuntu?
<stealz_> MohShami, 8GB and 64bit ubuntu
<MohShami> then no PAE
<newbie> i'm using an intel dg41wv mobo.
<MohShami> stealz, PAE is used to enable 32 bit system to use more than 4GB of memory
<newbie> is that chip a 386?
<venik212> can anyone help me start Unity (or has everyone trashed it and returned to gnome?)
<urlin2u> stealz_, those kernels are for being able to use more than a set ram amount.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<MohShami> stealz_, my desktop is running 64bit ubuntu with 4GB and an nvidia 210 card, no problems, but I'm not running compiz
<newbie> <domedagen_> ^^^?
<urlin2u> stealz_, may have been autodetected the ram amount, and installed hard to say from this end.
<DeadmanIncJS> i got Win7 back on my newest laptop
<ribot> is there some php-sablotron for apt-get install?
<DeadmanIncJS> still would like dual boot, but hard to w/4 partitions already on it
<stealz_> urlin2u, I run 64bit Ubuntu, so I shouldnt need PAE
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, 4 primaries is the limit.
<Karen_m> is 11.04 forced to be unity?
<domedagen_> newbie: I dont see how you could have completed download without downloading the entire file and I know for sure that the iso works
<MohShami> stealz_, is your graphics card overheating?
<DeadmanIncJS> i know :(
<DeadmanIncJS> is there a way i can delete the rest of them
<DeadmanIncJS> ?
<domedagen_> newbie: So it has to be the burning process
<DeadmanIncJS> i already have the recovery cd's
<DeadmanIncJS> so i could care less
<urlin2u> stealz_, if you open a terminal and run top do you how much ram s seen.
<FloodBot1> DeadmanIncJS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MohShami> stealz_, I used to get lockups when the fan on my old card stopped working
<stealz_> MohShami, I highly doubt it, it has a fan on it and my computer casing is open. I never have those freezes under Windows
<DeadmanIncJS> i wasn't lol
<stealz_> MohShami, I had that on my old card, too
<domedagen_> newbie: Are you complety sure you burnt as iso http://cdburnerxp.se/help/data/burn-iso and not just data?
<stealz_> MohShami, , but I doubt thats the issue
<newbie> <domdagen_> how do i test that?
<MohShami> stealz_, try touching the heat sink
<MohShami> of course do that right after you turn your PC off
<HSarena> Hi, I wanna install package from PPA but it indicates an error " Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gnurubntu/+archive/rubuntu: HTTP Error 404: Not Found "
<newbie> yes. i specifically chose the burn iso option.
<domedagen_> newbie: One way is to pop it in a Mac or Linux computer and see if it mounts properly
<MohShami> HSarena, you won't be able to do so if it's not found, are you using a kernel PPA by any chance?
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, yes you can but you want to be careful as you probably have a boot partition and a recovery the boot partiotn likely has files needed that can be moved to the primary C partiton.
<newbie> all i have are xp comps.
<domedagen_> newbie: 1min left on dowload so that I can see excacly what it contains
<newbie> ok
<MohShami> Anybody know how I can force windows to appear on a single workspace?
<stealz_> MohShami, it feels warm, but I doubt thats the reason, the system will run immediately after it crashes, it didnt do that when I used to have crashes due to overheat
<Bisu[Shield]> why does this: for a in *.xml; do xmllint [options] $a >> output.txt; done not write to output.txt ???
<DeadmanIncJS> anybody want to do it for me if i give remote access?  hehe
<HSarena> MohShami: i think this address is filtered in my country
<MACscr_lappy> what is the default file system for ubuntu 11.04?
<MACscr_lappy> ext3?
<hadi> linux vpn
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, do you have a live cd ubuntu?
<newbie> <domedagen_> thanks
<domedagen_> newbie: I dont have Windows :( but did you choose burn iso istead of data disc
<MohShami> HSarena, that usually returns an access denied error
<DeadmanIncJS> urlin2u yes
<newbie> yes
<Kingsy> can someone tell me what application rebuilds/updates raid1 in ubuntu by default?
<HSarena> MohShami: ok Thank U
<MohShami> HSarena :)
<newbie> i'm trying to replace windows with ubuntu.
<DeadmanIncJS> newbie let it use the whole hard drive
<DeadmanIncJS> shouldn't have an issue
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, best thing is running a script to get a look at the setup, so you get a full look at it, for example the windows boot schema's, you up for that from the live cd.
<newbie> i need to reformat my hdd?
<Jordan_U> Bisu[Shield]: For one you're missing a semicolon and "done" : for a in *.xml; do xmllint "$a"; done >> output.txt
<anderson> i have small ram and i need light browser can you please give me his name please
<Jordan_U> Bisu[Shield]: It may also be that you really want stderr redirected rather than (or in addition to) stdout.
<urlin2u> anders_office, lxde=lubuntu is one busybox, fluxbox, xfce
<newbie> brb
<Jordan_U> anderson: How much RAM do you have?
<anderson> 128
<absence> how does the mechanism that allows unprivileged users to mount disks in ubuntu work? and how do i configure it?
<domedagen_> newbie: No, you can erase Windows as you install ubnut but you probably just want to resize windows as you install ubuntu for the first time.
<propman> newbie: coming in late to this conversation but most issues with burning livecd/dvd's are they are burnt at too high of a speed.  If the md5 of the iso checks ok, then try burning a new copy at around 4X rather than full speed
<domedagen_> Jordan_U: Doesnt swap solve that problmem?
<anderson> so please ?
<Jordan_U> anderson: I would try chromium and if that is too heavy then dillo (though dillo is very basic).
<tripelb> Hello, my computer is running hot. I've been asking. Please notice me. GROVEL
<anderson> dillo ?
<anderson> i got this error
<anderson>  is only available from another source E: Package dillo has no installation candidate
<tripelb> I can smell the hot. it slows to cool. 10.04
<Jordan_U> domedagen_: As far as allowing you to run programs that need lots of RAM without crashing, yes. As far as being able to use your computer at a reasonable speed rather than watching a slideshow, no.
<Kingsy> can someone tell me what application rebuilds/updates raid1 in ubuntu by default?
<tripelb> oh well I'm invisible now. I'll just turn it off.
<Kingsy> I am sure its not dmraid cos that wasnt installed earlier
<anderson> so what i do with this error " is only available from another source E: Package dillo has no installation candidate "
<Jordan_U> !patience | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tripelb> I didnt jordan. It's been two days. I wait. I answer someone else. I wait.
<tripelb> I can smell it.
<domedagen_> anderson: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/79980-extremely-lightweight-web-browser-anyone.html
<rww> anderson: dillo is no longer in Ubuntu's repositories. It was removed during Karmic because it depends on libgtk1.2, which is a horribly out-of-date library. I do not recommend using it.
<Guest78826> opera
<anderson> and what i use
<anderson> what is the lighter browser ?
<rww> !browsers | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Chromium (Webkit), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Epiphany (GTK+, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK+, Webkit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based)
<Guest78826> opera
<Tcash> Newbie
<rww> anderson: from that list, Arora and Midori are notably light.
<domedagen_> Tcash: He is AFK atm
<anderson> i going to ses arora
<stealz> urlin2u, how do I see my ram again? I had to boot to ubuntu
<tripelb> Is there a time code on dmesg? How can I tell if it is HOT NOW?
<urlin2u> stealz, top in the termnal
<EgyParadox> anderson: lynx is the lightest
<Slart> tripelb: I think the first numbers on each line is seconds since boot
<pingveno> EgyParadox: Personally, I prefer reading the raw source code.
<pingveno> There's nothing lighter than less.
<stealz> urlin2u, it shows all 8GB
<anderson> and what is the list gui ?
<EgyParadox> its a matter of preference after all :)
<domedagen_> Tcash& propman: "newbie [438eaf18@gateway/web/freenode/ip.67.142.175.24] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]" Lost for ever, noes!
<anderson> i think icewm ?
<urlin2u> stealz, cool personally not sure why your having problems, other than just running to many things at once, pure speculation though.
<MACscr_lappy> so i switched out the mobo/cpu on my ubuntu system. I can ssh into it and i can see my mouse and a black background, but nothing else. Any recommendations? my video card is the same as it was before
<rcross> Hi folks, I have ubuntu server install on a flash drive with EXT2 fs. A power outage caused an unclean shutdown and totally hosed up all my system files even after fsck and such. I'm going to reinstall it later and I was wondering what filesystem I should use (on a flash drive). EXT2 eats everything after an unclean shutdown, but EXT3's journaling will kill a flash drive quickly. Any other alternatives...?
<domedagen_> FML
<urlin2u> rcross, the journaling is a myth with most modern thumbs
<stealz> urlin2u, Thats not it, I am pretty sure. It just comes out of nowhere when I run flash videos sometimes. The biggest issue is that I cannot do anything but hold the power button on my machine
<rcross> even with constant writes to logs and such?
<rcross> I mean flash drives are cheap, I can buy a new one when it fails, I just got a 16 gig for like $12
<stealz> urlin2u,  I have a button combo bound to xkill, and I have ctrl+alt+backspace enabled, but both dont work in that case
<urlin2u> rcross, there are ways to reduce that.
<rcross> my linux nerd friend says that my flash drive will last "weeks" on EXT3, I kind of doubt that...
<urlin2u> stealz are you familiar with the crtl-alt-prtsc  reisub  soft rebot?
<urlin2u> reboot*
<urlin2u> rcross, they are crazy
<rcross> maybe I'll try EXT3 then, thanks
<rcross> gonna take a week to get everything set back up the way I want it to again argh
<urlin2u> rcross, you can slow down the read and writes look on the web.
<cmrodican> Hi
<rcross> don't want to risk copying config files over, a lot of stuff got corrupt
<cmrodican> Had a really weird thing hap this mrng
<stealz> urlin2u, no, thanks for the hint, gonna try that next time. I just found out my GPU is at 65° C, that might be to hot
<cmrodican> I buy a belkin bt dngle anxd plugg it into optiplex w lucid
<absence> how can i prevent gvfs-mount from allowing unprivileged users to mount specific disks?
<guntbert> cmrodican: please use english :) (maybe slow down on the keyboard?)
<cmrodican> Nd whrn I started confging my system crshd
<cmrodican> N will not turn on
<cmrodican> Ne1 knw why?
<stealz> cmrodican, I think your keyboard is missing a few keys...
<rcross> anyway thanks for all the help, I'll try EXT3
<iridium> he's on LC_LOL
<urlin2u> rcross, that temp is way to high.
<silas1988> What are good ways to diagnose an increase in outgoing network traffic?
<stealz> urlin2u, you mean me?
<cmrodican> Sorry I'm on my phone if u want I will come bck later
<urlin2u> stealz, yeah
<stealz> urlin2u, I am actually not sure
<jkdkdkdk> hi
<urlin2u> stealz, 149 Fahrenheit
<stealz> urlin2u, Its the temp it should have after some excessive use, I've been playing for a bit earlier today
<newbie> <domedagen_> i'd rather switch completely to ubuntu.
<stealz> urlin2u, after heavy useage my GPU can have 86°C which is still not a problem according to benchmarks
<urlin2u> stealz, not an area of real knowledge for me seems high though
<cmrodican> I apologize for use of annoying trping the touch screen keyboard stinks
<newbie> <propman> ok. i did burn it at 24x.
<jkdkdkdk> recently firestarter ip connections kept coming up pointing to akamai technologies. Even when just conncecting to google search homepage in firefox.
<stealz> urlin2u, me neither I just checked some comparison websites
<Karen_m> is unity mandatory on 11.04 or is it optional?
<com64> I cannot access my encrypted home folder in XFCE4. "Error stating file '/home/daniel/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.". Bowever, I
<com64> can access any folder under it
<stealz> urlin2u, although under desktop usage it should be lower, the temperature is way below overheating
<stealz> however my gpu is like an oven =)
<com64> whoops, mashed the keyboard by mistake and pressed enter...
<Jordan_U> !classic | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jkdkdkdk> I looked up them in software centre and got this but it isnt ticked as on computer any ideas what it is http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-Akamai/
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, neat, thanks
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: You're welcome.
<jkdkdkdk> in software centre it says  a perl module to interact with akamai
<newbie> <domedagen_>?
<stealz> urlin2u, do you know if the free flash plugins are valuable alternatives, I am mainly watching streams and vids with flash, no editing or uploading whatsovever
<urlin2u> stealz, not sure you mean the open source like gnash, some like some don't not sure myself, for youtube there is minitube no flash neded.
<jkdkdkdk> ne ideas why i get dns akamitechnologies coming up in firestarter when just on firefox homepage?
<stealz> urlin2u, thanks for your help, I will look into this and see if I get it fixed
<urlin2u> stealz, sound like quad core as well you might check that the chip is being utilized, 8 gigs make me think of these tyoe of chips
<sveinse> Does anyone know of a tool displaying .so dependency tree?
<stealz> urlin2u, yes, all 4 cores are utilized
<urlin2u> cool stealz
<Obsidian1723> anyone know of a PPA for Lucide for Evolution 3.0.2?
<jkdkdkdk> quite a few links too. ne ideas? libnet-akamai-perl what is it in software centre or tell me where i can find out
<tripelb> slart. does dmesg restart at each boot. It looks like the most recent boot is in the middle of it -starting with: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icboYemh6ZM
<tripelb> nooooooo
<tekk> hey
<tekk> who was here earlier helping me?
<tripelb> slart. does dmesg restart at each boot. It looks like the most recent boot is in the middle of it -starting with:  17.354289] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.17  Thu Apr 15 05:28:41 PDT 2010  [[i'm sick boohoo and I "forget" that the control-C doesnt copy in terminal.]]
<tekk> BluesKaj ?
<tekk> i got it working :)
<tekk> i had to change the bitmask as alsa was detecting it as a different device
<BluesKaj> tekk, well i was trying to help :)
<dv_ent> Hey guys, everytime I try to run tor it just displays the code, even after removing the hash marks as instructed. anyone know how to resolve this?
<bronaugh> ok, got a weird issue. just installed Ubuntu on a Lenovo Thinkpad X120e. problem is, it boots directly to Windows.
<tekk> and then i forced my system in asound.conf to default to plughw:0,8
<bronaugh> no Grub menu, no nothing.
<tekk> now its fully working :D
<BluesKaj> tekk, good to hear ...modprobe did the trick ?
<bronaugh> Ubuntu 11.04 fwiw
<tekk> (6 hours later)
<tekk> well i upgraded alsa first
<tekk> as i'm on ubuntu 10.04 it had old alsa
<bronaugh> and laptop has win7 preinstalled.
<tekk> so removed all traces of alsa/pulse and recompiled from source... installed, now it works
<tekk> along with tweaks to asound.conf and modprobe
<jkdkdkdk> This package provides a perl module to interact with Akamai CCUAPI to handle multiple purge requests.   ne one even the faintest ideas what this is about
<bronaugh> any ideas as to why, and how to fix it?
<bronaugh> I tried booting the liveCD again, and installing grub to /dev/sda, but it made no difference.
<home> quick question, this is my first time using xubuntu and was wondering how to install java
<BluesKaj> tekk, asound.conf ? ...I thought it no longer existed
<rww> !java | home
<ubottu> home: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<home> I heard it was like sudo apt-get java
<tekk> well alsa-whatever.conf
<tekk> the same file
<tekk> in /etc/modprobe.d/
<tekk> they just renamed in ubuntu 10.04 it seems
<dv_ent> anybody know how to get TOR to run on ubuntu 11.04?
<jkdkdkdk> or what a multiple purge request is at least?
<jkdkdkdk> ????
<rww> !tor | dv_ent: follow the instructions on torproject.org
<ubottu> dv_ent: follow the instructions on torproject.org: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<tripelb> rcross, where did you get that price? ((I see it not in google shopping and that's before shipping is added))
<tripelb> can I get a high temperature warning device on the panel????
<Obsidian1723> anyone know of a PPA for Lucide for Evolution 3.0.2?
<Obsidian1723> anyone know of a PPA for Lucid for Evolution 3.0.2?
<home> when I try to use the sudo add-apt-repository it says needs repository argument
<bronaugh> ok, so no one has any idea why Ubuntu 11.04 would fail to install grub when w7 is present?
<urlin2u> home, post the whole command
<home> all four lines?
<urlin2u> bronaugh, to many partitions, no free space a gpt partition schema.
<bronaugh> urlin2u: plenty of free space, doesn't seem to be too many partitions. gpt is a possibility.
<bronaugh> urlin2u: so if gpt, what next?
<urlin2u> home, th apt-get-repository command as you ran it.
<urlin2u> bronaugh, not sure that is a geeks area.
<home> After this operation 106MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue Y/n I hit Y and says abort.
<urlin2u> home, open the terminal and tyoe history it will show.
<stealz> urlin2u, I think the crashes where caused by youtube, not flash as is. And they occured when closing video tabs, not opening new ones. I switched to html5 and updated firefox and it seems to work now
<stealz> urlin2u, needs further testing though
<bronaugh> Flash, oh oh, ruiner of the Internet!
<stealz> hehe
<urlin2u> stealz, you using Firefox
<stealz> I had some issues with it, yes
<stealz> urlin2u, yes
<tripelb> ubuntuforums FTW. there exists: sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor    <----   tjat
<tripelb> ubuntuforums FTW. there exists: sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor    <----   thats for temperature they said.
<urlin2u> stealz, do you have the addons adblock plus and noscript?
<stealz> urlin2u, why? any known issues with it?
<stealz> urlin2u, yes, I have adblock puls, but not noscript I think
<tripelb> chrome FTW (I use 10.04)
<stealz> urlin2u, just checked, no noscript installed in firefox
<urlin2u> stealz, both block stuff and will cut down of malicious scripts...etc
<urlin2u> on
<stealz> urlin2u, gonna have a look on noscript, but since its youtube I doubt its malicious scripts in there
<urlin2u> stealz, I use it to just be protected but it cuts down the use of the cpu..etc
 * Obsidian1723 anyone know of a PPA for Lucid for Evolution 3.0.2?
<stealz> urlin2u, k just on it
<w30> urlin2u, what does one miss with noscript installed.
<edbian> w30: scripts
<newbie> how do i prep my computer to install ubuntu/
<newbie> ?
<edbian> w30: Some sites rely heavily on scripts (like facebook).  Some don't at all.
<edbian> newbie: No prep necessary.  Just boot the liveCD
 * Obsidian1723 wrote a script to configure Ubuntu.
<mikaell> good evening, ive just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook and i have trouble getting sound working, i previously had wubi installed and it worked like a charm, can anyone please help me?
<urlin2u> stealz, you woulkd have to look at the web site cross scripting all kinds of stuff, most people use it, you nevefr want to assume any site is safe.
<newbie> edbian i did that. got an error message when i booted from cd.
<edbian> newbie: What was the error?
<urlin2u> stealz, even using oinux.
<urlin2u> linux
<newbie> mounting error
<edbian> newbie: That's a bit vague
<stealz> urlin2u, thanks for the hin
<stealz> t
 * Obsidian1723 anyone know of a PPA for Lucid for Evolution 3.0.2?
<newbie> edbian can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<urlin2u> stealz, np
<home> how do I upgrade something using terminal, it says 142 not upgraded
<home> nvm
<com64> I cannot access my encrypted home folder in Thunar in XFCE4. I get this error: "Error stating file '/home/daniel/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.". However, I can access, read, and write to my home folder in a terminal and can access, read, and write in any subfolder.
<edbian> newbie: That sounds like a problem with the CD.  Make sure it's very clean and try again.  If it still doesn't work try burning another CD or making a liveUSB (which are more reliable)
<newbie> maybe i burned it too fast
<newbie> 24x
<bel3atar_> 24x seems OK
<StaRetji> folks, how can one see what device is connected to what ttyUSB
<StaRetji> ?
<bel3atar_> lsusb
<newbie> <edbian> it's the iso for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386, 584mb
<edbian> newbie: Well there's your problem.  The iso should be greater than 584 mb, it's more like 699
<StaRetji> lsusb
<edbian> newbie: Burning slowly helps
<StaRetji> bel3atar_: thx for reply. I fail to understand from output where is written ttyUSB?
<sianhulo> people how i can restore the default my defaults ports?
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  clarify that a bit more...
<bel3atar_> <StaRetji>:try lshw
<stealz> urlin2u: just fyi, youtube has noscript whitelisted by default
<stealz> err
<sianhulo> my ports of internet, i made an rror and now i can't acces to an aplication(cause it is configured to use another port)
<stealz> the other way round
<newbie> <edbian> md5 wrong, too.
<maleknet> hi , i want to install ubuntu on a touch screen device for browsing web , so i need a on screen keyboard that can handle it
<edbian> newbie: :)
 * Obsidian1723 anyone know of a PPA for Lucid for Evolution 3.0.2?
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  and how dod you configure these ports? if you mean firewall rules. you can clearn them all out.
<newbie> burn a new disc/
<newbie> ?
<com64> maleknet, GOK?
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, no, it was from the aplication i can't acces
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  and what app is this?
<urlin2u> stealz, I remove all white listing, it will want two things cleared though, for cookies,  use another addon called toolbar buttons to get the persession buttons in the tool bar.
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, the web interface os xlink kai
<urlin2u> I use stealz
<sianhulo> since i changed it, i can't fix it cause i can't acces to it
<maleknet> com64,  GOK not rais by click on a text field
<newbie> <edbian> i burned it directly from ubuntu's homepage.
<com64> maleknet, ah... I remember seeing something else earlier.
<com64> hm.
<edbian> newbie: Well it didn't download completely
<DrGrov> Does kubuntu-backports work in 10.04? I would love to get a fresher version of KDE and not 4.4.5.
<Mrokii> hello. Does somebody know of a problem that sometimes Bash-windows don't get keyboard-focues despite being the active window? I sometimes have the problem that the typing goes to another, inactive bash-window instead of the one that is selected. And I think I didn't have that problem before 11.04.
<StaRetji> bel3atar_:  would it be this: bus info: usb@3:1.4 ?
<Obsidian1723> edbian: one thing I recommend too, go with the LTS version... the mid-releases are far less buggy.
<gerzel> is there a way to restart the sound daemon?
<newbie> <edbian> should i retry from the same link? thanks for your help.
<bel3atar_> <StaRetji>not sure
<Obsidian1723> gerzel: yes. restart the alsa-server
<edbian> newbie: Try a different link (just in case).  Check the md5 sums!
<newbie> thanks
<edbian> newbie: Oh, I see the website only has that giant orange button.  I can't really say were else to get a mirror
<edbian> newbie: The button should work fine though
<newbie> that's the one i used.
<Obsidian1723> newbie: I can move an ISO into my dropbox if you want
<newbie> i'm new. idk how to use dropbox. sorry.
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, are you still there¿?
<Dr_Willis> torrents may be faster newbie
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  im in and out all day...
<Obsidian1723> You just download it by clicking a HTTP link, thats all
<newbie> ok
<Obsidian1723> true on the torrents
<Obsidian1723> but if you torrent, ALWAYS check the md5 hash sum
<Dr_Willis> if the iso is partial downloaded,or currupted you can 'fix' it by using th torrents also..
<com64> maleknet, You're supposed to be able to use Florence on a tablet pc.
<newbie> i'm using satellite internet. download speed sucks.
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a network attached hard drive or NAS, it has a shared folder of many deb packages. I'd like to organize it a bit by putting them into a proper organized pool. How can I do that?
<com64> according to its description, maleknet
 * Obsidian1723 notes that gtkhash is good for that.
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install gtkhash
<sianhulo> someone knows how to restore the dafault configurtion of the ports?
<com64> and according to the reviews, Florence works with tablets...
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  you really should be more detailed in your questions like that,  you are asking how to reset teh SETTINGS for some program/app ive never heard of..  the fact its the port settings is not really critical.
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  if its configs are in a text file, ssh in, edit the files..
<newbie> <obsidian1723> how do i access dropbox here?
<Shocker_> Hello
<Shocker_> I have a question
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i dont know where the configuration file of the program is
<Shocker_> I have a computer
<Shocker_> that runs Windows XP
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  then perhaps a check of its homepage/docs would be a good idea.
<Shocker_> And I would to know
<Shocker_> Whether my wifi driver is compatible
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i checked it out, found nothing
<Shocker_> It works great now
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  we can handle more then 4 words per line. :)
<maleknet> com64, thanks .i try to solve my problem with your advice
<Shocker_> I just want to know
<com64> maleknet, no prob.
<Shocker_> If it will work
<OerHeks> !enter | Shocker_
<ubottu> Shocker_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shocker_> Sorry
<Shocker_> On phone
<FloodBot1> Shocker_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  try asking the question all on one line now...  and give some mrre details. network on phone is a little 'vague'
<ParkerR> Is it possible to have grep pull the EAN-13 barcode from this output http://pastebin.com/1MXGnfyJ and have it open a URL with the scheme http://www.upcdatabase.com/item/<barcode> ?
<Shocker_> Okay then. To recap: Computer with XP, WIFI works fine. If I switch to Ubuntu, will it still work? And I meant I am chatting from my phone
<ParkerR> Shocker_, yes it should
<Shocker_> It will just transfer the driver over?
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  linux has its own drivers.. it will depend on the exact wireless chipets as to how well it works
<sianhulo> at least someone knows where is the TCP network information?
<ParkerR> That is not how it works
<ParkerR> Shocker_,
<Shocker_> I have a Dell Latitude D520
<bazhang> sianhulo, that is not really ubuntu specific
<Shocker_> Is that internet card compatible?
<th0r> Shocker_: that says nothing about what wifi card is inside
<ParkerR> Thats the computer not the wifi chip
<Shocker_> Okay
<Nickem> Hello. I'm currently trying to get a PCMCIA Wireless card to work on Ubuntu 11.04. It worked for about 3-4 hours last night while I was trying to debug it, but it has returned to the default of appearing as "disconnected". It's a Linksys Wireless-G Notebook Adapter, model no. WPC54G and appears to have an Atheros AR5001 chipset. I am new to Ubuntu, and Linux for that matter, and this is the first installation I've tried to debug. E
<Nickem> verything else on this laptop works perfectly.
<sianhulo> bazhang, i supose the ubication of the file is different between distros
<bazhang> Shocker_, easy on the enter key, it's impossible to read
<home> Hi I accidentally installed the wrong java, I installed jre instead of jdk, how do I remove java jre
<home> I'm unsure on the terminal command
<bazhang> sianhulo, not really no
<Shocker_> Well will MOST wifi cards work with Ubuntu?
<hugenumber> Intel®
<hugenumber>  PRO/Wireless 3945A/G (802.11a/g), Dell Wireless 1490 (802.11a/g), Dell Wireless 1390 (802.11g) for shocker
<ParkerR> Shocker_, yes
<Dr_Willis> intel wireless  is a good sign. :)
<ParkerR> Yep
<daan4711> Hi all, I think there is an ubuntu server down or something. When I do apt-get update, I will get a list full of errors like: W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Cannot initiate the connection to ports.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.175). - connect (101: Network is unreachable)
<Dr_Willis> may work out of the box/live cd even.
<Shocker_> Okay then. If it doesn't work, then how can I get it to work?
<daan4711> Is that true? Or is there something wrong in my settings?
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  get a live cd and see if they work first perhaps...
<ParkerR> It should. I have an Intel Wifi link 5100 that works flawkessky
<ParkerR> *flawlessly
<sianhulo> bazhang, for example fedora's is n "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-device", ubuntu doesn't have /etc/sysconfig
<Dr_Willis> Its sort of hard to go wrong with intel brand network cards. :)
<home> how do I remove java-jre using terminal
<ParkerR> Mhmm
<Shocker_> I have a CD. I haven't used it yet. I didn't know that the CD let you test drivers
<ParkerR> sudo apt-get remove sunjava-6 iirc
<djigit> Help me please. Sorry for my English. All linux distributions does not work network. In Windows, everything is fine. Previously, in linux everything worked, but not now. The problem is in ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, 11.04, and Archlinux. lspci identifies the network card
<hugenumber> the cd is best
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  the os network settings are differnt then a 'programs' settings..   You need to clarify exactly what settings you are trying to change.  If you have some firewall rules setup that are causing issues. the iptables command can flush them.
<Gentoo64> djigit, what network card? realtek?
<Shocker_> Also: Does Ubuntu run flash, and java, and all of that?
<hugenumber> yes
<eliotn> yes
<Gentoo64> yes
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  of course.
<eliotn> lol
<hugenumber> silly goose
<daan4711> Can somebody tell me if http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources is really down?
<Nickem> The card seems to work, as the lights on it light up, but the network assistant(?)  what's on the top bar says that the card is 'disconnected' Is there any way to fix that?
<StaRetji> Till now I struggle with udev rules, read half of Google lol. As I have two identical modems, the only difference is their IMEI number. I fail to find a way to distinguish between these two in order to write udev rules. If you have any idea or tip, it would be highly appreciated. Thx
<eliotn> you just have to install the right plugins
<Shocker_> Finally: The disk I have is Ubuntu 10.something. Will this automatically update to the newest version?
<djigit> Gentoo64, yes
<Gentoo64> if you want to upgrade it
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, the change was made from the program not a firewall
<Gentoo64> djigit, what one? 8168 / 8111?
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:   the program COULD change system settings..  or it may be its own settings. you havent really giuven us a lot of details to go on.
<Shocker_> "<Gentoo64> if you want to upgrade it" is that to me?
<Gentoo64> yes
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mikaell> hello i cannot get sound working, please help
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Gentoo64> Shocker_, your better off just installing a new one from disk
<Gentoo64> if its c alean install
<DBordello> How do I use the command line to connect to a wireless network?  iwconfig wlan0 essid MyEssid seems to set the essid, but iwconfig doesn't show it as connected.
<Shocker_> Okay
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i told you i haven't found an config file nowhere
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<sianhulo> because of that i think it changes some system file
<Obsidian1723> its also the best one to use if you want stability.
<hugenumber> 10.04 is best IMO
<bronaugh> urlin2u: hey; so it was an MBR partition table with efi, which is apparently an unhappy combo. the solution is to install grub-pc.
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  changed what exactly? you mentioned 'ports' but that could be most anything. If it ran enabled some firewall rules to blockj ports.. then it is a firewall setting.
<Obsidian1723> DBordello: Tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Shocker_> Okay! Can I just download it to an XP computer and it will replace the current OS with Ubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> Shocker_: yes
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, the program uses 2 ports, 30000 and 34522
<Dr_Willis> Shocker_:  download cd iso. burn to disk.. boot disk.. tell it to do what you want.
<djigit> Gentoo64, RTL8168C/8111C
<Obsidian1723> after you install it
<bazhang> sianhulo, what program
<Shocker_> Okay. So 11.04 is the one to download?
<DBordello> Obsidian1723, yes.  Could network manager be conflicting?  (btw, when I use it, it works great)
<Gentoo64> djigit, yep. i have the same onboard NIC. i disabled it and bought an intel nic because realtek sucks
<lfaraone> Shocker_: yes.
<Obsidian1723> DBordello: possibly, yes.
<sianhulo> 34522 is used by the web interface(you use it by localhost:34522) but the user interface was changed to the 631 port
<Shocker_> Okay. Thank you everybody
<sianhulo> now it can't be launched
<Gentoo64> djigit, realtek 8168 fails on linux even after reboot into windows
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo: port 631 is for CUPS
<sianhulo> bazhang, xlink kai
<Gentoo64> theres fixes for it but dodgy ones
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  port 631 i think is normally used by CUPS :)
<Dr_Willis> so that may block that other app.
<Obsidian1723> http://localhost:631/
<sianhulo> i didn't make the change
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  so it magically changed itself?
<sianhulo> i think it was my cousin, but i dont have proof
<sven_oostenbrink> I just installed (k)ubuntu on my dell e6400 laptop with BCM4312 wifi card, and have a wifi driver install problem.. Seems like I need the kernel module "wl", how can I get that module?
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo:  /tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<Obsidian1723> If he used sudo, its in there
<djigit> Gentoo64, But earlier work
<Gentoo64> djigit, yea. but i assume you dual boot with windows?
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  disable cups/stop cups. restart the other app .. and see if you can then connect
<Gentoo64> djigit, dual booting with windows is the problem with that NIC
<sianhulo> Obsidian1723, i have to launch the program to make use of the ports, but since th port is changed, it cant be launched and can't acces to the web ui
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  and i imagine what port an app uses would be a app setting file somewhere.. not a 'system setting'
<th0r> sven_oostenbrink: I have a 4312 running using the b43 driver
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo: which program exactly?
<sven_oostenbrink> th0r: how, if I may ask? :)
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  that dident make sence..  you have to laucnh it once for it to even try to access the ports..
<th0r> sven_oostenbrink: have you installed the firmware using b43-fwcutter?
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, as it is just a binary, the command whereis isn't going to work
<Nickem> Hello, is there any workaround to get the drivers for a Broadcom BCM4306 internal wifi card working? Supposedly the 'device is not ready' due to 'firmware missing'.
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  whereis is for the path..  theres ways to monitor binaries to see what files they access..
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: also check lspci to see if the device is seen first.
<Gentoo64> djigit, just buy an intel nic. the internet is flooded with problems with the realtek ones on linux
<DoYouKnow> b43-firmware-installer works for me
<DoYouKnow> sudo apt-get install b43-firmware-installer
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  if its being ran by a user, then it configs would be in the users home dir somewhere.
<sven_oostenbrink> th0r: no idea how to do that.. I used KDE "jockey" for that, which installs propitary bcm driver, but  failed because of missing "wl" module
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i don't know how to explain you(i just know a little of english) but the program uses the port 34522, it was changed, i cant launch it
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, it needs root permissons to be ran correctly
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: ideally, yeah, use an intel nic
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  if its trying to use port 631 by default that would make sence.. since  #1 - thats cups using that port. and  #2 for a port below 1024 it would need tobe ran as root.
<th0r> sven_oostenbrink: I run debian now so this is not quite ubuntu....I got the wl module running by downloading the source and compiling it. Don't know if ubuntu has one pre-compiled or not
<sianhulo> if you run it as a normal user it will tell that there isn't etwork interface
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  so stop the cups service, try to run the app..
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  run it from terminal, look for error messages.
<Nickem> Obsidian1723: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03); I'm pretty sure it's seen. However, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper returned the error of "E: Unable to locate package of ndiswrapper"
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  post bug reports to the apps homepage/forums/support area also.. this is basically getting beyond a ubuntu 'support' issue.
<mikaell> hello i cannot get sound working, please help
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: hang on , I'll look
<sven_oostenbrink> th0r: but actually you are using the b43 module...  just apt-get install firmware-b43-cutter?
<th0r> sven_oostenbrink: someone a few lines up suggested sudo apt-get install b43-firmware-installer
<th0r> sven_oostenbrink: that would be ubuntu specific, so I can't vouch for it
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Obsidian1723> Sorry... that is the right name.
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/izutx65h
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: try that
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  means totally Nothing to me...
<djigit> Gentoo64, Thank you. I'll try to have different drivers, or do as you say
<bazhang> Obsidian1723, no need for ndiswrapper with broadcom
<Kingsy> how can I upgrade my kernel? I am using 2.6.38 and I am sure it has a bug in it
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, but that's all the log it gives
<ezrea> Hey just tried using the ubuntu 11.04 cd. boots most of the way then has a bunch of critical errors and restarts. help?
<bazhang> ezrea, md5 the iso
<bazhang> !md5 | ezrea
<ubottu> ezrea: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nickem> obsidian1723: Thankyou. Also, the pcmcia card I have with the atheros chipset is seen using the sudo lshw -C network command in the terminal, but it is shown as 'disconnected' in the area where you choose the network. I have just installed the ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 successfully, but I haven't noticed a significant change in either card.
<tekk> say i have an lvm2 formatted to ext2... if i add another drive to the lvm and extend it will i be able to resize the ext2 without screwing things up?
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, how i kill cups procces?
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  its a service. you use the service command to stop it
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: have you issued an up command?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service servicename stop
<bazhang> Nickem, with broadcom there is zero reason for nidswrapper
<Obsidian1723> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Obsidian1723> No ? mark thop
<Kingsy> is it easy to upgrade the kernel in ubuntu?
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i can't find any procces called cups or similar
<Dr_Willis> service command has a status option . IM not on a linxu box to check the exact commands
<StrangeCharm> whenever i try to hibernate or suspend, my computer's screen goes blank (but not off) and it stops responding, but doesn't actually suspend. how can i gather the information that would be needed to work out what's going wrong?
<Hot2Trot> any mutt peoples on here?  I setup my gmail account with mutt and I was wondering if when I dete it deletes in gmail or archives... if it does really delete is there some way to make it just archive?
<bazhang> Kingsy, its not supported, you could use a PPA but its not some magic fix
<Nickem> Obsidian1723, I have just issued the up command, and I haven't noticed the difference.
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo: ps aux |grep cups
<Kingsy> bazhang: well, have you ever heard of or experienced the bug with kworker read/writing the hdd constantly?
<Kingsy> I have heard/read its a kernel bug
<Nickem> bazhang, I have both a broadcom internal wireless that does not work due to missing firmware, and a pcmcia card that has an atheros ar5100 chipset. Would ndiswrapper be useful for the atheros?
<bazhang> Kingsy, no, whats the bug link
<bazhang> Nickem, with the broadcom you need to follow the wifi guide to get the firmware, that is a much better solution as pcmcia cards are really the last worst option, especially with ndiswrapper
<sianhulo> Obsidian1723, sorry for being a noob, but, how a determinate the serivece name of the aplication?
<Jordan_U> Nickem: No, Atheros cards tend to have great native drivers.
<sianhulo> or can i use the path that commands gave me?
<Nickem> bazhang, the broadcom is a broadcom BCM4306 chipset. I have found how-tos for 4310 and up, but none for the 4306.
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  it might be cups, or cupsd,  I think the command 'service status' or similer shows all services.
<Kingsy> bazhang: I think this is it --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717919
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717919 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI + kworker high interrupts." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ribot> &wc
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo: yeah, that can be hard sometimes to figure out the name... cups means Common Unix Printing Service, thus cups
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, thereis a cupsd, but isn't being excuted
<Dr_Willis> sudo service cupsd status      will shows its stauts..
<Dr_Willis> status.
<Nickem> Jordan_U, Thanks for the response. However the atheros pcmcia is still seen as disconnected even with an up command.
<Obsidian1723> sianhulo: ps aux |grep cups <-- will show it running and ps auxwf |grep cups will show any spawned processes
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  of course you are assuming that your other app is actually set to use port 631, it may be some other port.
<ezrea> error: NO HUMAN READABLE MSC  is all I get to see before reboot
<Kingsy> I heard that updating the kernel could fix this? yeah?
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: what does dmesg and lspci show?
<Obsidian1723> Can you pastebin it Nickem ?
<sianhulo> cupsd: unrecognized service
<Nickem> Obsidian1723, Yes, I'll do that now.
<Obsidian1723> Thanks Nick
<sianhulo> using "cups" it made the procces to run
<sianhulo> (cups wasn't running)
<Kingsy> anyone have any advice? isnt this like a pretty major problem?
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: what is the issue? sorry, I was working elsewhere
<bazhang> Kingsy, sure, but better to follow up then install an unsupported kernel that may introduce a whole raft of other problems
 * Obsidian1723 notes 3.0.3 was released at LinuxCon 2011
<Dr_Willis> sianhulo:  so now if you connect to http://localhost:631 cups should work. check that it does.. then stop cups. sudo service cups stop, then refresh the page. verify cups is not running.. then try to run that other silly app. :)  and refresh the page again.
<Obsidian1723> There's a YT video showing what a kernel release looks like.
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i think it was 631, ifi it isn't, iw probable was 639
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: I am getting a kworker process thats running at about 100MB/s io speed on my hdd, and has been doing so constantly for about 3 -4 hours afaik
<Obsidian1723> 631 is cups
<Dr_Willis> and 639 is samba isent it?
<Kingsy> and from what I have found it it seems to be a bug in the kernel
<Obsidian1723> 445 is samba
<Kingsy> bazhang: what do you mean by follow up?
<ezrea> I am going to re-download the UBUNUTU 11.04 cd and try again
<Obsidian1723> http://www.iana.org/assignments/service-names-port-numbers
<bazhang> Kingsy, keep track of the bug on launchpad, ie follow up with it
<mikaell> hello i cannot get sound working, please help
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: kill the pid
<Kingsy> bazhang: and just run my pc like this? its a little worrying to have my hdd running like that
<Obsidian1723> but check Launchpad and the fora for details
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: its kworker.. if I unload that wont I crash my kernel?
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: do you have any previous kernels you could roll back to?
<Nickem> Obsidian1723, here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Th3NQp37    || Also, it seems that the first couple of lines from the dmesg were cut off due to the length of the response.
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: looking now
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: no, this is a stock 11.04 ubuntu installation
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: about 2 days old
<PythonSnake> Hey !
<sent_inel> im sorry, whats ubuntu russia channel name?
<bazhang> sent_inel, #ubuntu-ru
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: I hate to say it, but dont run the non-LTS releases unless you WANT to run betas for testing. those are geared towards the next LTS release and the non-LTSes pull from debian-unstable whereas LTS pulls from debian-testing
<Obsidian1723> Nuke and pave, install LTS
<sianhulo> the program uses 2 ports, 30000(it wasn't touched) and port 34522(for web ui) when you launch it, it inmediatly connect you to the web ui, since the port of the web ui was changed, it cant be launched(the program is xlink kai)
<sent_inel> oh.. thank you!
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: I see the bridge and the driver. which Ubuntu version is this?
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: the kernel is more stable on the LTS releases?
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: yes
<Obsidian1723> In general the entire OS is more stable.
<WiCkD1> hello.
<Nickem> Obsidian1723, Ubuntu 11.04 - it's a fresh install, save what I've tried to do to get the wireless cards to work.
<Obsidian1723> Its the samed reason you dont run Arch on a production system.
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: same advice. Go LTS
<felice> hello
<sianhulo> another thing guys
<Obsidian1723> and use the 32, NOT the 64 bit
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: lol, isnt it crazy to run 10.04... isnt that more than 1 year old now?
<Obsidian1723> 64 bit is waked in some ways, like Flash support, thanks to ASdobe.
<Obsidian1723> Adobe
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: yes, but it has longer support than the mid releases do
<sianhulo> if it have a config file, it have to be in /home because i reinstalled my system and the system is still there(/home have it own partition)
<Nickem> Is LTS Ubuntu 10.04?
<Obsidian1723> LTS 2010-2013
<Joe0006> so 10 .04
<Obsidian1723> Yes
<Joe0006> is 2020
<Obsidian1723> 10.0.43
<Obsidian1723> err
<FloodBot1> Obsidian1723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe0006> 11.04 is 2011 ?
<Joe0006> so each year there is a new release ?
<Obsidian1723> 10.04.3LTS
<Obsidian1723> LTS releases every 2 years, 8.04, which was 2008 April )04), 2010 04 is Oct 2010, thus 10.04
<Obsidian1723> 12.04 is the next LTS
<Nickem> Alright, thanks for the help Obsidian1723. And so the next LTS release will be next year?
<Obsidian1723> ever 6 months, maintenance/beta releases are done. the LTS releases get "point releases" .1 .2 .3 and .4
<Obsidian1723> Shortly after .4, the next LTS comes out.
<SpiderFred> hi what is coolest command line rss reader?
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: ok, so install 10.04 until april 2012 then it will be safe to upgrade to 12.04?
<Obsidian1723> Linux cairo 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux <-- my laptop
<ciaus> hello all.
<Joe0006> hi
<Obsidian1723> Well, I neveru pgrade. I just unmount /home, reformat, and install fresh
<rww> SpiderFred: newsbeuter
<Obsidian1723> /home for me is on a separate parition
<Joe0006> yeah same here but ubuntu needs alot of work after fresh install
<Obsidian1723> upgrades, even LTS to LTS, are flakey
<Obsidian1723> Joe0006: that's why I wrote my configuration script
<ciaus> Q:  i just installed 10.4 on my new pc, I had to get the realtek nic drivers from realtek.com.  installed fine, but they arennt persistent.  What do I need to do to recompile the kernel?
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: if you do that don't you loose the application you have installed? or are ALL repo installs made to the home directory?
<Obsidian1723> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntune/ <-- what I use on fresh installs
<Kingsy> applications**
<Obsidian1723> You can export a list of all installed apps
<Joe0006> Kingsy you use ubuntu for hwat?
<Joe0006> what?
<Nickem> Have a nice day, Obsidian1723. Thanks for all of the help. I'll try to report back once I install 10.04 to confirm whether or not that fixed my problem. :)
<Kingsy> Joe0006: home use
<Obsidian1723> Nickem: cool
<sianhulo> i've foun a file, but it  only saves the name of my contacts of xlink kai
<Obsidian1723> Ill be gone. work is over... do check out the script
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, i foun it!!! now i can fix it
<Kingsy> hmm not sure I understand that logic, you reinstall all your applications.. I guess then? and the settings are retained from the home dir?
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: sudo dpkg -l >> Packages.txt will export all apps
<sianhulo> Dr_Willis, Obsidian1723 bazhang thanksfor your help and sorry for the problems :)
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: sudo dpkg -l >> Packages.txt will export all apps || and this will install them sudo dpkg --set-selections << Installed-Software && dselect
<sianhulo> and yeah, it works
<ciaus> Q:  i just installed 10.4 on my new pc, I had to get the realtek nic drivers from realtek.com.  installed fine, but they arennt persistent.  What do I need to do to recompile the kernel?  Any one care to take a stab at this?
<Obsidian1723> I recommend downloading my script.
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: hmm I might have to talk to you about this again if your around?
<Obsidian1723> cia are you on 10.04.3?
<Kingsy> I gotta run its late here, I think I am going to format this weekend then
<ciaus> Obsidian1723: yes
<ciaus> 32 bit
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: my email address is in the script available at the link. email me.
<Obsidian1723> cia ok...
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: cool thanks
<Obsidian1723> anytime Kingsy
<Obsidian1723> ciaus: latest kernel from the repo I assume? all updates?
<ciaus> yup, refreshly pulled down and burnt and installed
<ezrea> looked closer at my error messeges, I am getting critical hardware errors to do with my processor. any ideas>
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: so I am guessing the LTS kernel wont have this kworker issue?
<StrangeCharm> whenever i try to hibernate or suspend, my computer's screen goes blank (but not off) and it stops responding, but doesn't actually suspend. how can i gather the information that would be needed to work out what's going wrong?
<ciaus> uncompressed download, then ran make, then ./autorun.sh
<ciaus> but the drivers are not persistent across a system reboot
<ezrea> 'would downloading the older version of UBUNTU work for me any better?
<el_hadey> how are you guys
<el_hadey> I would like to ask you a question in Android
<el_hadey> Do anyone here anything about android or what/
<ciaus> Obsidian1723: do I need to add your name in front of evey statement I make?
<ezrea> el_hadley: this is a linux help room
<Obsidian1723> ciaus: n
<ciaus> kk
<Obsidian1723> ciaus: no.
<Pici> el_hadey: Please ask in #android not in #ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> I wouldnt use less than 10.04LTS
<el_hadey> I searched about android room but I didn't find any room has this nam
<el_hadey> e
<Obsidian1723> the older ones lack ANY support.
<ezrea> anyway, I think I will try the LTS UBUNTU instead
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: before I go, would I be safe to assume that?
<ciaus> Obsidian1723: It is 10.04 lts...
<Obsidian1723> assume what again?
<Zburatorul> where does Nautilus store bookmarks?
<Obsidian1723> ok
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: that the LTS version of ubuntu wont contain this kworker usage bug we spoke about...
<Obsidian1723> Kingsy: it may not. I run Ubuntu 10.04.3LTS on 4 machines, none have that issue.
<ezrea> UBUNTU 11.04 is installing fine on my laptop, so I think maybe LTS might work better for my desktop. Also, I will be able to choose which drive to install it on correct? I have 2 hard drives.
<Obsidian1723> yes
<Kingsy> Obsidian1723: ok thanks.. well I gotta run
<Kingsy> see you guys around. thanks for the help
<Obsidian1723> same here. no problem. good luck with all of it.
<ezrea> sweet, i know that was a dumb question. Just don't want to risk losing all my data in my win7 drive
<Obsidian1723> ezrea: unlike Windows, Linux cn run from ANY drive.
<Obsidian1723> It doesn't need a "C Drive"
<Obsidian1723> Just be warned that if you re-install Windows, NTLDR will over-write Grub
<Obsidian1723> easy fix though
<ezrea> Yeah, I had Fedora installed on my secondary drive, but it is a bit of a hassle. UBUNTU looks much better
<swig> ezrea, install Windows first if you can
<Obsidian1723> Linux plays nice with Windows but Windows does not play nice with Linux. effing MSFT.
<Obsidian1723> swig: exactly
<Obsidian1723> and if you want to be extra anal, CloneZilla image that entire box
<ciaus> Obsidian1723: LOL, Tell us how you REALLY feel.
<gerzel> Oh, late thanks to whoever alerted me to restart alsa earlier.  Your advice worked.
<swig> Obsidian1723, will update-grub find NTLDR on another drive?
<Obsidian1723> ciaus: hehe I started computing back before Windows existed. I have sufferred
<Obsidian1723> swig: grub replaces NTLDR
<Obsidian1723> You cant (ideally) rin 2 bootloaders, nor would you need to.
<zykotick9> swig, grub "should" be able to find windows installs on any drive attached to the machine
<Obsidian1723> grub2 can do things (like boot to an ISO) that NTLDR can't.
<Daghdha> Is there a graphical tool to set up NFS shares in Ubuntu?
<swig> zykotick9, i am not sure.  Obsidian1723 might
<Obsidian1723> Linux can read, but not write to, NTFS drives by default. For that, you need ntfs-3g
<ezrea> I just switch in the BIOS which drive I wanna boot from. That is how I have been doing it. Less risk of screwing something up
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can do so many things.. its almost its own os. :)
<Obsidian1723> Daghdha: why do you want to use NFS?
<linuxuz3r> Obsidian1723, is ntfs-3g stable?
<swig> zykotick9, it can be configured manually but i don't know if update-grub will find Windows on a separate drive
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  given how simple nfs is to setup. :) never needed a gui.
<Obsidian1723> I'd just use Samba, and there are some GREAT GUI tools for that, look at gadmin-samba
<zykotick9> Obsidian1723, incorrect - you can write to NTFS on recent Ubuntu installs by default
<Dr_Willis> linuxuz3r:  ntfs-3g homepage says it is. :) been around for a long time
<Obsidian1723> ntfs-3g is stable, yes.
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: everthing benefits rom a gui
<linuxuz3r> ok
<zykotick9> swig, it will (it "should")
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  not really.
<Obsidian1723> zykotick9: Ubuntu is Linux, but Linux is not Ubuntu. I am speaking about more than just one distro.
<Obsidian1723> Ubuntu does a lot of non-standard things
<Dr_Willis> make your own standard. :)
<zykotick9> Obsidian1723, actually Ubuntu is GNU/Linux :P
<Daghdha> cd Dog_Matix
<Daghdha> oops :)
<Dr_Willis> GnUbuntu.
<Obsidian1723> STALLMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Obsidian1723> gadmin-tools are nice
<Daghdha> (THat wouldn't have happened with a GUI)
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-cache gadmin*
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Obsidian1723> ubottu: Also, webmin
<zykotick9> !webmin > Obsidian1723
<ubottu> Obsidian1723, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Obsidian1723:  no... forget about webmin
<Obsidian1723> tis ok hehe
<ram0042> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ezrea> burning of th LTS is almost done, hopping off, let all know how it goes
<Haematoma> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Haematoma> !polls Crain
<Obsidian1723> zykotick9: so does webmin NOT work in the lTS?
<zykotick9> Obsidian1723, webmin doesn't work anywhere!  the #debian factoid re:webmin is even better.
<Obsidian1723> welp, time to remove that
<Obsidian1723> so what replaces it?
<Dr_Willis> theres alterasntives to webmin..
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Obsidian1723> ah Zentyal
<Haematoma> !ebox
<Pici> Haematoma: Stop that.
<Haematoma> !stopwhat
<Pici> Haematoma: /msg ubottu if you want to play, but theres no reason to continue to re-request factoids here right after they've been requested.
<ciaus> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ciaus> !compile kernel
<Haematoma> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bazhang> ciaus, /msg ubottu
<imanc> hey - what would cause | to be displayed as ù ??
<Haematoma> lol sorry Pici
<zykotick9> Haematoma, ciaus use "/msg ubottu FOO"
<imanc> I have set up a new ubuntu server and am seeing char issues
<Haematoma> I can't help but feel mischievous today :)
<Obsidian1723> Ill replace webmin, good to know. thanks.
<bazhang> Haematoma, wrong channel for it. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Haematoma> *end of offtopic convo*
<ciaus> Obsidian1723: How do I recompile the kernel as it is now?
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: That is a little too advance for the scope of this chat root
<pragmaticenigma> *room
<ciaus> really?
<ciaus> just the syntax?
<sianhulo> people, when i try to run ANY .net aplication with mono, i get the following error http://pastebin.com/8gtKfXNx
<pragmaticenigma> Why do you require a custom compiled kernel?
<majorastro> is it worth it install ubuntu on a netbook
<ciaus> need to recompile so the newly loaded drivers for the nic will be persistent after reboots
<Goku283> yes
<pragmaticenigma> What is the network device?
<Goku283> Depends what you use the netbook for
<majorastro> I have win 7 starter on my netbook now and its pretty snappy will ubuntu be snapier
<ciaus> the onboard realtek nic 8111e
<Daghdha> Can i run KDE network config items in ubuntu when i have GNome window manager?
<Goku283> i dont see why not?
<CheatEngine> I personally dislike gnome, however I suppose you could do that, Daghdha
<Daghdha> "This package provides a System Settings panel to configure network file-sharing using NFS and Samba. This package is part of the KDE 4 networking module."
<Daghdha> Ok, i'll install it then :P
<com64> How do I remove my home folder encryption?
<latagore> Hi, I want to install debian, but I'm not sure it supports ecryptfs like ubuntu.Does it?
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: that is an older card, that should be supported by the current kernel
<chaospsychex> what's the command to move a folder from one directory to another?
<com64> chaospsychex, mv -r
<rww> latagore: ask #debian ;)
<latagore> rww: Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> chaospsychex: mv /folder /newfolderlocation
<CheatEngine> anyone know of a good place to ask for arch linux install support?
<com64> chaospsychex, mv -r folder newlocation/folder
<CheatEngine> i believe #archlinux is +m
<szal> CheatEngine: #archlinux
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: I promise you it isnt, not with my dlink 2640b router
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: your router has no effect on your system, they are independent
<SHFFLE> Hello?
<szal> CheatEngine: it may be at times, but normally the only requirement is that you have a registered nick
<swig> latagore, ecryptfs is supported in Debian
<CheatEngine> ahh okay szal, that may be why. i haven't registered this nick yet
<SHFFLE> Hey, I've got an issue, or rather, a question about Ubuntu.
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: with default driver, I could not get a valid IP assigned via dhcp, at teh compstore where i bought it the default driver worked fine
<SHFFLE> When installing, how lon should it be displaying the Ubuntu logo with the 5 dots?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me? i want to extract an archive from the command line into a chosen folder
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: have you tried a difference cable?
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: am new to linux, not computing
<somsip> SHFFLE: from live CD? Depends on your CD drive, but mine) that has subsequently died) took about 10 mins
<swig> chaospsychex, what is the archive type, extension?
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: new cables, differnt router too
<bambanx> hello
<th0r> chaospsychex: what kind of archive?
<chaospsychex> tar.bz2
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: same model router on both cases?
<SHFFLE> somsip: Alright, suppose I'll just go wath a let's play or something in the meantime. Thanks!
<chaospsychex> i want to extract it to a folder in the parent directory
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: even a differnt computer on same drops, and it worked but the ubuntu would not get a lease, nor take a static ip
<SHFFLE> Watch*
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: nope tried tow differnt ones
<ciaus> two
<somsip> SHFFLE: yeah - don't rush it as long as it's whirring
<dsnyders> HI all.  I have a network share open in Nautilus, and I have the option to unmount it.  However, the mount command does not show the share.  How do I cd to this folder?
<chaospsychex> I am inside '/mnt/lfs/sources'
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: what all have you done with the network since installing ubuntu?
<marcos_amaris> Amigos una pregunta
<swig> chaospsychex, tar -xvjf -C /path/to/wherever
<chaospsychex> I want to extract it to '/mnt/lfs/binutils-build/'
<szal> !es | marcos_amaris
<ubottu> marcos_amaris: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chaospsychex> -C ?
<swig> chaospsychex, sorry, i meant tar -xvjf archive-file.tar.bz2 /path/to/wherever
<chaospsychex> k
<swig> chaospsychex, i can't type.  yeah -C
<bambanx> a good wysiwyg editor for ubuntu guys?
<Daghdha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo  <- the part where it 'idents' after the LDAP authentication part.  Does it pertain to the security part or is it a geenral part? (This : /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async) )
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma:  I have done due diligence to get the os up and running on the new desktop, the ONLY thing that has worked is to install drivers from realtek.com.
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: SO now i want to tkeep those drivers persistent between reboots
<swig> chaospsychex, tar -xvjf archive-file.tar.bz2 -C /path/to/wherever
<ciaus> pragmaticenigmA: tahs all
<ciaus> thats
<swig> chaospsychex, that is hard to type on a Droid Incredible ;)
<chaospsychex> swig: whats the command to add a user to the 'sudoers' ?
<Soci3ty> anyone hvaving ethernet problems
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: re-compiling the kernel isn't going to keep them persistant... you would be better to create a script that runs during boot to re-enable the driver
<Soci3ty> on ubuntu 11.04
<dsnyders> HI all!  How do you activate a mounted drive in nautilus?
<Goku283> Sorry guys i would love to stay and participate and help further but im off now. Tks..
<pragmaticenigma> ciaus: requires a lot less effort and is just as effective
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: im game...How?
<chaospsychex> whats the command to add a user to the user-group 'sudoers' ?
<zykotick9> ciaus, you mentioned you ran "make" did the instruction also mention "make install"?
<pragmaticenigma> can you send me over the commands you use for enabling the nic (pastebin it or PM me please)
<th0r> chaospsychex: use visudo to add the user to the sudoers file
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: Nope
<pragmaticenigma> how are you enabling the device?
<chaospsychex> th0r: my users is 'lfs' so 'visudo lfs' ?
<ciaus> pragmaticenigma: Dont know the paste bin ....will pm
<szal> !paste | ciaus
<ubottu> ciaus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<exutux> chaospsychex: just add your user to admin group
<chaospsychex> command?
<dsnyders> chaospsychex, visudo opens up the sudo file in vi.  ONce there, then you add your user.
<exutux> chaospsychex: sudo adduser youruser admin
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, see exutux's command above
<exutux> dsnyders: don't need edit sudoers
<Daghdha> is /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)   required for nfs setup?
<exutux> dsnyders: and visudo open file with nano
<Soci3ty> its a wired network
<com64> How do I remove encryption from my home folder? I'm having trouble with Thunar with it...
<Soci3ty> theres no connectivity at all
<Soci3ty> it worked on the older ubutnu
<Soci3ty> 9.10
<dsnyders> exutux, That may be, but 'visudo lfs' wasn't going to work.
<Soci3ty> any ideas
<exutux> dsnyders: I don't said that that "freaky command" going to work
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Found it!  Hidden folder /home/dsnyders/.gvfs/
<chaospsychex> root@Node1:/mnt/lfs/sources# tar -xvjf binutils-2.21.tar.bz2 ../binutils-build
<chaospsychex> tar: ../binutils-build: Not found in archive
<chaospsychex> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<chaospsychex> ????
<ezrea> Well, I think UBUNTU officially hates my desktop. Install cd for 11.04 and 10.04LTS both will not work. 11.04 cd worked on my laptop but gave me critical hardware errors on my desktop. 10.04 gave me no errors but wqould never finish loading, just restarted itself after the loaading screen went for a little while
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, just create the directory you want, move the .bz2 into the folder then extract normally
<bronaugh> ezrea: have you run memtest86+ on your machine? should make sure the hw is sound...
<ezrea> where do I get that at?
<Joe0006> wooot
<bronaugh> http://www.memtest.org/
<Joe0006> you still talking about 10.04
<zykotick9> ezrea, memtest is on the LiveCD
<cykros> okay, this issue is making me, a linux user over over 10 years, feel pretty stupid, but i can't seem to figure out how to make a new user i just added able to play audio.
<Joe0006> 2 hours passed already
<ezrea> simple enough
 * ezrea facepalms
<cykros> i'm sure it has to be a permissions issue.
<cykros> sorry, heh, never had a multi-user desktop...i just had remote users at most.
<bronaugh> zykotick9: yeah, it's not on my install CD -- didn't want to recommend something that wouldn't work.
<zykotick9> bronaugh, what is the "install CD"?
<cykros> anyway, i tried adding the user to the group plugdev, then audio (then making sure they WEREN'T in audio)...
<ezrea> will it work in windows?
<cykros> tried making the new user from cli and from the gnome tool
<cykros> no avail yet.
<cykros> the sound card works for my primary user though
<bronaugh> zykotick9: uh, in this case, I believe it's the Ubuntu desktop ISO.
<zykotick9> cykros, try adding the user to the "audio" group - in your terminal type "groups" to see what you are in, probably the new user should be in the same (except perhaps admin, if you want to prevent sudo)
<zykotick9> bronaugh, memtest is an option on every Ubuntu LiveCD that I'm aware of
<bronaugh> zykotick9: shrug. ok.
<bronaugh> doesn't matter to me. that's an easier option anyways.-
<cykros> yea, hrm. figured that would work, but i only wanted as many permissions as necessary for this user
<cykros> oh well, i'll give that a shot i guess
<vvictor> r isso ai vei
<vvictor> tem brasileiro ai carai?
<chaospsychex> ok say i have foo.tar.bz2 and i want to extract it into the folder foobar, what's the command to do this?
<IdleOne> !br | vvictor
<ubottu> vvictor: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vvictor> oloco meu
<vvictor> ubuntu é meu sistema
<linuxuz3r> !br > vvictor
<ubottu> vvictor, please see my private message
<vvictor> botei visual kdr
<linuxuz3r> !br > vvictor
<linuxuz3r> woops
<cykros> this is weird...there's nothing that looks like it has anything to do with audio with those groups...
<th0r> chaospsychex: try 'man tar'
 * mridox says hello all !
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, perhaps -C but why don't you make your life easy and just move the file?
<cykros> dialout, sambashare, lpadmin...
<cykros> adm
<cykros> actually, no, the new user is in adm
<bl4ckcomb`> \o/ finished automatic dvd ripper
<cykros> hrm. except this odd group, "dip"
<ezrea> going to use memtest, bbl
<cykros> yea, actually, the new user has more groups than my primary one. only ones missing are lpadmin, admin, and sambashare
<cykros> ...i can't see how those groups should affect audio playing
<helloC> hello
<zykotick9> cykros, is the new user in the audio group?  and/or video?
<cykros> the new user is in the video group. no users are in the audio group.
<com64> How do I remove home folder encryption?
<cykros> and the primary user can play audio
<cykros> also, i tried adding the user to the audio group. no luck
<Daghdha> ount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting localhost:/mnt/DownloadsNFS/
<cykros> com64: my advice would be to copy the stuff out of the encrypted folder to another one,
<cykros> and then probably remake the user.
<cykros> idk, someone else may have a simpler alternative
<com64> huh..
<helloC> anyone has taken the Linux Profesional INstitute test?
<chaospsychex> man tar  still hasn't helped me or answered my question
<com64> well, the only reason I need to do this is because Thunar is being funny with it.
<com64> Error stating file '/home/daniel/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected."
<cykros> com64: cd ~; cp ./* /path/to/other/unencrypted/folder
<com64> so I can't access it in thunar
<cykros> hmm. idk, never used thunar
<com64> I can access any subfolder though
<com64> strange...
<sosaited> How can I transfer files from a server in which I am logged in with ssh, to my client computer?
<com64> scp
<com64> scp file user@address
<cykros> yea, scp, or sftp
<com64> scp file user@address/path
<com64> use it every day to transfer stuff to my linux handheld.
<zykotick9> sosaited, if you use Gnome on the client (and want a GUI method) - Places / Connect to Server / select SSH / enter info
<sosaited> zykotick9, Do I need an open port on my client?
<zykotick9> sosaited, not if you can already ssh to the server
<cykros> alright, trying admin privileges on my new user. this better not work, because i don't need another user able to sudo./
<cykros> though, i guess i could change my sudo policy to require the root password instead of the user's
<cykros> it's not that i don't trust my user, its that i don't want the account to be used for privilege escalation if compromised.
<cykros> heh, the user happens to be my girlfriend of 1+ years, and meanwhile is computer illiterate
<cykros> well, may as well be.
#ubuntu 2011-08-19
<cykros> ahh, good. that didn't work.
<com64> When I try to cd to ~/.gvfs I get "Transport endpoint is not connected"
<anon> hello
<bambanx> hi
<Jordan_U> cykros: What is the output of "groups"?
<zykotick9> cykros, you are aware you need to log out / back in to update group membership right?
<anon> how can I update repositories from ftp server
<anon> it uses http://ftp.*
<cykros> well, i am now, but either way zykotick9, it didn't work
<princej88> Test
<Dr_Willis> thats still using http even if its name is ftp.  Unless you are just pasteing the url   you used. :)
<anon> :p
<cykros> Jordan_U: adm cdrom plugdev admin along with the group named after the user itself
<Daghdha> well i have the NFS share mounting now, from the other machine. But when i try and access it it says 'access denied'
<zykotick9> cykros, can you give reply to Jordan_U's question
<zykotick9> cykros, sorry, you just did ;)
<cykros> whereas my primary user has this: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare cykros
<Jordan_U> cykros: You're missing "audio".
<cykros> Jordan_U: see, my primary user doesn't have audio either.
<cykros> and i've already tried audio.
<cykros> oh, to clarify, my primary user HAS audio, but is not in the audio group.
<cykros> the only ones in the audio group are pulse, and subsonic.
<cykros> subsonic being the multimedia daemon/program
<Jordan_U> cykros: Your user should be in the audio group by default, can you think of why you aren't in the audio group?
<cykros> also, from my reading, it seemed that audio is a group for users to be able to access the soundcard when not logged in.
<cykros> Jordan_U: when i created the account at installation, it was not selected
<cykros> perhaps it matters that this is ubuntu 11.04?
<cykros> idk if anything's changed along the way
<cykros> well, as far as this goes.
<cykros> things change...too fast.
<Jordan_U> cykros: Have you tried muting then unmuting the volume as the new user?
<cykros> trying again, just to make sure
<cykros> no dice though
<Ciaus> CheatEngine: hey dip shit
<bazhang> Ciaus, no cursing
<Ogi0n> hey guys I got a question, I put password on the bios so everytime it reboot I have to type it in, now the thing is- it makes this weird beep sound, how do I turn off that annoying beep?
<Jordan_U> Ciaus: That type of language and abuse is not acceptable here.
<cykros> Ogi0n: open you case and disconnect your computer speaker.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Ciaus
<ubottu> Ciaus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cykros> it's a small little speaker that connects through, what do we call that thing, a jumper?
<Ogi0n> cykros: its a laptop actually
<Dr_Willis> most of those speakers are built into the MB these days
<cykros> other than that though, from what i understand, that's a pretty hardwired beep.
<cykros> unfortunately, the answer is still the same :-/
<Dr_Willis> open it up. hot glue on the speaker. :)
<Ogi0n> cykros: awww
<Jordan_U> Ciaus: If you would like to be unmuted please join #ubuntu-ops.
<cykros> i mean, or write new firmware for your bios?
<cykros> heh
<cykros> hope you know ASM...
<Dr_Willis> its beeping to tell you to enter the password. :)
<cykros> yea, it sucks. one of the many problems with laptops
<Ogi0n> stupid beep, i got both the boot lock up and the set up thing lock up, i guess ill just do the set up thing lock oh well lol
<Ogi0n> thnx tho
<Daghdha> Do you always need a mountpoint dir if you want to share a filder with NFS?
<Dr_Willis> not d sure why you need so many locks
<Ogi0n> lol just experimenting that's all
<cykros> well, on the laptop at least that lock does something. a desktop is really easy to get around a bios password
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  you mount a nfs share to a dir..   same as you mount anyhing else.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo Daghdha read this?
<cykros> just open the case, remove the battery for a minute or two, and put it back in
<anon> I have an issue: it seems the my laptop fan is running at full speed
<cykros> cmos wiped.
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: I want to share it
<anon> it's making a lot of noise, how can I control thid
<com64> cykros, isn't it the same with most laptops?
<cykros> anon: um...you don't want to slow your fan down. you could perhaps look into a better cooling system.
<Ogi0n> cykros: oooh, i didnt know that trick thnx for pointing that out, i was gonna do the same for my desktop
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  when you say 'share' you mean share via NFS or Samba? NFS is shareing a dir.. that then gets mounted to a remote box's somwehere..
<cykros> com64: sure, but opening a laptop case sucks.
<cykros> heh
<zykotick9> cykros, removing the batter won't clear the password.  If that's what you're suggesting.  Ogi0n
<anon> cykros: im just comparing with Win
<Daghdha> NFS
<com64> with mine, only keyboard removal is needed
<anon> it makes less noise
<cykros> a desktop case is often a push button, or a few screws you can turn by hand
<com64> which is three screws
<cykros> well, you got a nice case i guess. i've only really dealt with dell or mac cases
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  clarify a bit more i think.
<cykros> which i know are worse than most.
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: so if i have /mnt/downloads wich is a disk. And i want to make that available as NFS share so i can use it from another location
<Ogi0n> zykotick9  oic
<com64> there's a way to reset cmos by shorting a couple of connections on the cmos ic iirc
<tazthaspaz> hey i am writing a paper for school and a just started using libre office. the paper is pretty long. i wrote it all out and when i went to print it it printed like crap so a realized that the paper dementions were wrong so i changed them but now it has cut off everything out side of those dementions instead of adding a new page any help?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  you define/export the 'share'  on the server,  the client then mounts the share to some directory.
<Daghdha> ok so i need no entries in fstab for NFS to export it
<cykros> tazthaspaz: copy your text, paste it into a text file, save to a usb stick, and go edit it in a word processor you know how to use. then learn to use libre office when you have time and don't have such a major item on the line.
<cykros> if you can't do that...idk, try copying your text into google docs?
<zykotick9> Daghdha, /etc/exports define the NFS shares
<cykros> and figure it out from there.
<cykros> term papers is no time to be learning new software, heh
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  its ecported from /etc/exports .. like the docs say. the REMOTE box then has a fstab entry to mount the exported share
<cykros> i'd consider helping you figure it out, but it'd be way too slow, and you're doing a term paper.
<Daghdha> ok i made entries there.
<tazthaspaz> im not doing an actual paper its a list of vocabulary words. . . i am in 8th grade
<cykros> oh, heh
<zykotick9> tazthaspaz, #libreoffice may be more help for you
<Dr_Willis> NFSv4 server  seems to have a lot of neat/new features :) not used that yet.
<cykros> well then. unfortunately, i'm not really a libre office  person
<cykros> i was just chastising you. but you're in 8th grade. yea, check out #libreoffice
<tazthaspaz> k thanks
<cykros> ...i've just far too often seen college students do that kind of thing. heh. it's a nightmare.
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis ok it says it's exported using exportfs command
<Dr_Willis> Been ages since i last used nfs. :)  at least 2 yrs.
<Daghdha> Mounted on remote..dir n:
<Daghdha> Says access denied
<com64> What does "Transport endpoint is not connected" mean?
<Dr_Willis> see who owns the exorted dir/mountpont now Daghdha.  what dir did you export?
<Ciaus> lol
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: In he idmapd.conf i entered my own user name as the nobody-user and nobody-group, will it then beme?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis /mnt/downloads
<Daghdha> i own it
<Dr_Willis> double check the permissions i guess. I normally just export /home/
<cykros> wow...either things are being weirdly buggy right now, or 4 gb of ram isn't enough.
<cykros> and considering i'm only running a few terminals, vlc, and firefox, i think the former is the case.
<Dr_Willis> theres never enough ram.
<cykros> though, it is gnome. ick.
<cykros> yea, idk. i'm usually a fluxbox person. i think i may have two users logged in right now too
<cykros> and a few daemons running, though they all have low load.
<cykros> tor relay never takes much in the way of resources...i have it throttled.
<cykros> wtf. i think you all can see why not getting sound on this new user is frustrating me.
<LABcrab> There's this PowerPoint in OO.o that forces itself to go fullscreen and does not want to be minimized or put in a window!  Is this a virus?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: Is there any place where i can see maybe as who my other server is trying to access the share?
<bl4ckcomb`> LABcrab, yes, you should reboot at least 3 times
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  theres prob. some logs you can set the NFS server to  display or enable verbse logging.
<LABcrab> bl4ckcomb__: There must be something that i'm doing wrong.  Or maybe the file's bad?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  i always add my users in the same order on my linux box's so they alway shave the same uid/gid. :) so ive rarely had an issue with the users
<Jordan_U> cykros: What do you see when you run "alsamixer" as the new user?
<cykros> i get the alsamixer configuration screen with sliders that i can play with. none are muted except for a line in and a few back mics.
<Daghdha> Do users need to be in some group to be able to use NFS maybe?
<Daghdha> i feel like i'm 1 change away from success
<cykros> most of the sliders are all the way up. lets see. master is, headphones is, pcm is, front is, front mi. is muted, but another one right next to it is up at 22, surround (which i don't have) is all the way up, as is center...
<cykros> lfe is all the way up, line is muted, s/pdif just says "00", as does s/pdif D. read mic is muted
<cykros> and thats it. oh, it says card: HDA ATI SB and Chip: Realtek ALC892.
<Jordan_U> cykros: You have two sound cards?
<althairgauss> hi there
<cykros> the other is only an HDMI card. though i guess my webcam technically may act somewhat like one for its mic.
<cykros> but the one i listed is the main one that gets used by the primary user on a daily basis
<anon^_^> Hi, over the past 3-4 weeks I've noticed some strange behavior in Firefox 3.6.18
<anon^_^> if firefox is minimized to tray at random intervals the browser window pops up in screen
<anon^_^> the error console doesn't appear to list what the cause is
<anon^_^> noscript, adblockplus and betterprivacy addons are installed
<anon^_^> anyone experience similar behavior recently?
<FloodBot1> anon^_^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[THC]AcidRain> where is the file that controls if php returns any error messages or not?
<LABcrab> Right now, i have an old computer that will only boot from floppy.  How do i install Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: What are the specs aside from only being able to boot from floppy?
<Daghdha> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh   does that mean userid is 65534?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: And I assume it can boot fromm the internal hard drive as well, but you don't have a CDROM drive or the ability to boot from USB?
<cykros> Jordan_U: at this point i think i'm scratching my hypothesis that this is a permissions thing and more a pulseaudio being weird thing.
<LABcrab> Jordan_U: It has DVD and CD drives and cannot boot from it.  800mhz / 512 MB RAM / little hard drive.
<cykros> not that i know enough to determine that for sure. just a hunch.
<Jordan_U> cykros: Try asking in #pulseaudio
<cykros> aight, thanks
<chaospsychex> can someone help me extract something into a folder from the command line ?
<Jordan_U> cykros: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: Ubuntu no longer supports processors below i686. Do you know if you have an i686 processor?
<qin> chaospsychex: Is it zip?
<LABcrab> Jordan_U: It is an AMD Duron.
<chaospsychex> qin: tar.bz2 so what is that?
<csdserver> 'tar xjvf *.tar.bz2' to decompress
<DangerOnTheRangr> chaospsychex: tar.bz2 is a file archiving format
<pooltable> help downgrade firefox how to ???
<george_> Are terminal type programs like mpd the only music players that can allow browsing by folder structure?
<csdserver> foobar?
<csdserver> i've never tried it on nix before, check it out
<qin> george_: mocp (install as moc)
<csdserver> i know it's highly customizable
<LABcrab> Jordan_U: x86.  Competed against Pentium III.
<csdserver> foobar2000 george_
<george_> qin, isn't that a terminal program?
<qin> george_: Yes, ncurces
<george_> csdserver, linux native, foobar2000 is what I used to use on windows and loved it, I want a folder structure like foobar2000 had
<bsmartt`> songbird also allows for it with an extension, however im not sure it runs natively?
<qin> *..ses
<Daghdha> drwillis left?
<rww> Daghdha: yes, about 10 minutes ago
<Daghdha> Aw, he helped me so nice.
<Daghdha> Well it works :P cd N:
<Daghdha> ls
<Daghdha> oops
<csdserver> if you feel like dealing with wine and troubleshooting all that goes along with it... although if wine can run my WoW at nearly the same optimal speeds, i don't see why a small program like foobar2000 would run into trouble.
<Daghdha> maybe the developers for a game do their best to comply to MS standards and requirements to get WIN logo certified to stick on their packaging. And foobar doesn't' give a F.
<csdserver> :))
<Guest22431> fresh install of 10.04, chrome freezes after a few pages, or during download...
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: I think that's i686 but I'm not sure.
<winston_> My audio has been giving me issues for a while now, if two things try to play a sound at the same time (Even rhythmbox and an alert sound on skype) the sound gets distorted and the tone drops. Anyone have a clue where I should start to troubleshoot this?
<OzoneNerd> !next
<LABcrab> Jordan_U: How do you boot from floppy?
<stealz> I want to create a Lucid persistent bootable USB, can anyone recommend me a good guide?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: Is there an OS that runs on the internal HD currently?
<cykros> stealz: i think unetbootin may do that, though it may not go far enough back to do lucid
<coz_> winston_,  I am not  up on all troubleshooting for audio..however  both the #pusleaudio and #alsa channels should be real helpful since they have the resources for it
<LABcrab> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<cykros> if so though, it will be your easiest option, so you may want to check it
<chaospsychex> whats the command to compile and use both cores of the cpu ?
<urlin2u> stealz, unetbootin will do it.
<winston_> coz_ Hey, thanks a bunch, that will probably be a better place. =D
<celeryman> 10.04, chrome freezes after a few pages, or during downloads.. have looked through google, and havent come across anything useful, any help would be appreciated
<stealz> cykros, urlin2u: oh, I thought  unetbootin wouldnt create persistent usbs?
<stealz> more like a liveCD
<urlin2u> stealz, or the startup disc creator, yeah it does now.
<anon> I hear some noise from speakers in laptop
<stealz> urlin2u, thank you
<coz_> chaospsychex,   see if both are running with this command    cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<anon> I mean headphones
<urlin2u> stealz, np
<cykros> stealz: oh, wait, sorry, i got it wrong i believe
<coz_> chaospsychex,  I think that is correct
<cykros> i heard persistant and thought it meant "unchanging", rather than allowing your changes to be persistant
<cykros> sorry.
<cykros> idk how to help you there though.
<Kamikaze> hey everyone, can somebody hint me which one of those i have to download for my OS? im running latest Ubuntu http://metasploit.com/download/
<chaospsychex> coz_: output was two! so when i do 'make' how do i enable compilation using both?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: I need to leave in 10 minutes. I can probably help you but you'll need to answer my questions quickly if possible.
<pooltable> help downgrade firefox how to ???
<coz_> chaospsychex,   mm  n ot exactly sure ,, since both are already running  but let me check
<Kamikaze> hey everyone, can somebody hint me which one of those i have to download for my OS? im running latest Ubuntu http://metasploit.com/download/
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, you running ubuntu 32 0r 64 bit
<Kamikaze> 64
<coz_> Kamikaze,   then download the 64 bit,,
<coz_> chaospsychex,   is this amd or intel?
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, 64 bit linux if linux is the install
<Kamikaze> but it offers "PGP" and "SHA1" so i dont know whats the difference
<chaospsychex> coz_ : amd
<Kamikaze> urlin2u,  but it offers "PGP" and "SHA1" so i dont know whats the difference
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, those are hashes not th OS
<coz_> chaospsychex,   ok I am not sure about this so instead of making you hold on while I search I am going to let someone more knowledgeable answer t his  so,, ask the question again and I will not responf to it
<urlin2u> the*
<Kamikaze> urlin2u, i have downloaded "framework-4.0.0-linux-x64-full.run" will this work with my OS ?
<chaospsychex> whats the command to compile and use both cores of the cpu ?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: It is possible to install Ubuntu when you can only boot from a floppy disk, using Super GRUB2 Disk as a boot floppy, but how exactly you go about it will depend on your situation.
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, probably,  have never used it, are they apps or full oprating systems
<coz_> Kamikaze,  I have not tired this , however,, the only way is to test it
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, with I nic like yours I'm surprised you asked. ;-)
<Kamikaze> coz_,  urlin2u  the problem is that i double-click on file and it asks which program i wand to load it with? it doesn't automatically recognize that .run format, I'm about how to run/install it ?
<Kamikaze> lol )
<celeryman> can anyone help me with google chrome freezing in 10.04?
<coz_> Kamikaze,   right click the .run,, go to preferences and permission and make sure it is marked as executable
<rypervenche> celeryman: Chrome or Chromium?
<celeryman> chrome, from google.com/chrome
<coz_> Kamikaze,  then  open a terminal  ,, cd to the location of that file,, then  ./nameof.run
<rypervenche> celeryman: Try using chromium-browser from the repositories instead.
<Kamikaze> how many nice guys ) thanks let me try it
<urlin2u> Kamikaze, hers the user guides from that page, I haven't used it so with out downloading, I would not know.
<urlin2u> heres
<Kamikaze> lets see how it works ) i wanna learn hardcore hacking ;)
<celeryman> rypervenche, ill try it again, i normally have more problems with it than i do the other.. thanks though lets see what happens
<exutux> Kamikaze: It can be more dangerous if don't know what you're doing...
<blocky> what would cause parted to be unable to read an ntfs partition
<Kamikaze> exutux, therefore im here, to make sure what im doing :)
<exutux> Kamikaze: and so install not full type
<Kamikaze> exutux, the full one isn't as good as half version ?
<exutux> Kamikaze: I mean using metasploit... not dangerous for install it, but for exploit
<exutux> Kamikaze: for full version you need databases and other stuff installed
<Kamikaze> exutux, oh i got it thanks, now im gonna download the half one, i didn't know that it requires DB and stuff like that, thanks Sr
<ja> does it read other partitions?
<ja> blocky>does it read other partitions?
<exutux> Kamikaze: read the manual before try it..ok? don't try experiment without know it
<blocky> ja, yea
<Kamikaze> exutux, if i knew where to read it, i'd )
<ja> blocky, is there other NTFS?
<exutux> Kamikaze: there are a lot of guide's , google it
<Kamikaze> exutux, im wondering, is full version does more than half version? i mean abilities, duties, privileges, advantages ?
<exutux> nope
<Daghdha> can you set niceness on a kernel module? (NFS in my case)
<Kamikaze> nice ) I wanna master this Ubuntu as soon as possible, what i should do ?( it badly turns me on )
<exutux> Kamikaze: that it doesn't matter with Ubuntu or linux....
<Daghdha> Come to terms with the fact you are a massochist would be the 1st step.
<exutux> Kamikaze: linux = hacker ? you wrong ;)
<Kamikaze> exutux, ya i know but i dont handle any kind of Linux or Unix, I'm coming from Windows 7
<rypervenche> Kamikaze: Then you had better start from the basics.
<wildbat> !manual | Kamikaze
<ubottu> Kamikaze: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<philwong> can soeone plz give a good site where to download open source software for linux?
<Kamikaze> exutux, really?) then how come REAL hackers using linux unix to hack ) are you hinting about Back|Track ;) ?
<philwong> ones that include RPM packages
<bazhang> !repos > philwong
<ubottu> philwong, please see my private message
<Kamikaze> wildbat, thanks Sr :)
<corey_> does anyone think ubuntu or linux is dying, just a random question..
<bazhang> philwong, this is the wrong distro channel for that
<aeon-ltd> Corey: nope
<bazhang> corey_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ja> blocky: maybe the best is to run 'chkdsk x: /f' under windows, X - partition letter
<corey_> okay thank you
<philwong> why is it offtopic?
<corey_> its not but sorry anyway baz
<aeon-ltd> philwong: it's not support related
<bazhang> philwong, rpm is for suse fedora and the like
<philwong> ohh sorry
<exutux> Kamikaze: good luck
<philwong> fine then forget about rpm
<bazhang> philwong, ask your actual question
<philwong> where can I just download open source software, I remember I came here once and someone recomended a good place
<urlin2u> corey_, more than half the servers on the web linux or unix basically the top super computers including the large hadron collider I doubt it
<edbian> philwong: source forge?
<philwong> ahhh
<philwong> thank you edbian
<bazhang> urlin2u, lets keep this on topic please
<Kamikaze> exutux, sad:( i turned it into executable, i ran it and now it says " This installer requires root privileges. Please become superuser before executing the installer" but this is my one and only account which is the root (
<edbian> philwong: sure
<urlin2u> bazhang, no problem;-)
<ja> <Kamikaze> 'sudo' before command?
<improveupon> would someone be willing to interpret some errors produced by rsync? if so, where should i paste them?
<bazhang> corey_  this is ubuntu support only , not chat about the state of linux
<Kamikaze> ja actually im not doing that through the terminal im trying to do that in graphics mode, because i dont know how to use terminal
<exutux> Kamikaze: so how I said before you don't know what are you doing...so read and learn basic use about linux before, use that dagerous programs....dabgerous for you and for other people sometomes
<ja> Kamikaze> understood
<Kamikaze> thanks both of u ) seems i really should start from basic )
<rypervenche> Kamikaze: I can show you a good PDF for learning the terminal if you like.
<ja> Kamikaze: maybe F2> ''gksu COMMAND''
<ja> ?
<centHOGG> rypervenche: sure
<Kamikaze> rypervenche, would be amazing if u would )
<IdleOne> !cli > Kamikaze
<ubottu> Kamikaze, please see my private message
<rypervenche> centHOGG: Kamikaze: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php Then click on "Download it here".
<Kamikaze> thankss :)
<ja> terminal worth to be learned ))  Yeah? I`m serious.
<ja> Gone away
<fsdfds> hi, i'm trying to use autocomplete with vim 7.2 and i placed the phpcomplete.vim script in .vim/autoload but it does not get loaded, also inside vim :scriptnames does not show it, what can it be?
<fsdfds> but it loads ok a bunch of other plugins like fuzzysearch and snipmate
<fsdfds> anyone knows if it depends of anything?
<cnz> I just installed the flash plugin yet when I go to a website with flash it still says i'm missing the plugin any ideas?
<techie66> @ cnz what browser?
<alexleon> hello ppl i cant use my laptop fn convination keys :(
<cnz> firefox
<techie66> @cnz you restarted firefox?
<cnz> yep
<urlin2u> cnz, any addons like noscript
<cnz> urlin2u: nope
<jayotter> hello
<alexleon> mm fn convination keys anyone?
<jayotter> How do I remove the annoying Ubuntu launcher on the left?
<cnz> techie66: it's finally working
<cnz> took about 10ff restarts lol
<bazhang> jayotter, use classic
<bazhang> !classic | jayotter
<ubottu> jayotter: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<techie66> @cnz good to hear
<urlin2u> cnz, the addon flash aid will remove the cruft and make sure it's all correct
<jayotter> ahh thank you. hold on
<urlin2u> cnz, cool working
<stealz> cnz, I recommend getting Flash-Aid (a Firefox plugin)
<stealz> it will install everything you need and make flash work better overall
<megaloman> I have a question. Can I separate workspaces across dual monitors so that switching windows leaves one static on a video or something like that?
<megaloman> Would that be in ccsm?
<cnz> urlin2u: yeah it's working now just took a few restarts
<cnz> thanks gu ys
<urlin2u> megaloman, you can drag from screen to screen
<stealz> megaloman: not sure what you are trying to archieve, can you explain better?
<stealz> I've done quite a few tweaks on dual monitors
<megaloman> urlin2u, I can have the two screens fine.
<jayotter> Thanks to who told me the tips :).
<megaloman> I want to set one static so when I switch windows it stays in one workspace.
<centHOGG> play with it
<megaloman> To play a video while i still use all my virtual desktops.
<stealz> aaah I see, so basically, one stays the same all the time, the workspaces only apply to the 2nd monitor
<stealz> megaloman,  I havent done this but sounds like a good idea
<megaloman> Right. That would solve this. I'd like to be able to toggle focus ideally, but a static screen would work.
<techie66> megaloman: I tried doing that a while ago and didn't get very far
<alexleon> ppl i cant use my laptop fn convination keys
<stealz> megaloman: what windowmanager are you using?
<megaloman> unity.
<jayotter> Hm... where is the guide I can learn the ocmmand lines?
<jayotter> command*
<stealz> I am on compiz, but you could try enabling always show on visible workspace on the panel tab if that works in unity
<centHOGG> this just in from HP.... "Drop Dead"
<megaloman> I'll give that a shot.
<techie66> alexleon: what exactly isn't working?
<stealz> megaloman: or try if you can find that option when right-clicking the titlebar (always show on visible workspace)
<stealz> it will still switch both monitors, but your video will always be visible on one screen
<alexleon> techie66 i want to turn on my wifi but the fn convination doesnt work
<alexleon> u know fn + f1 f2 f3... any of thosework
<megaloman> I don't get a menu when right clicking the titlebar, I'm looking it System Settings.
<megaloman> Oh. I didn't understand at first, you mean for the application.
<stealz> megaloman, I don't know how this works in unity, but wherever that application is shown (any taskbar or similar) you should get that menu
<techie66> alexleon: the wifi thing often happens because your wifi module isn't loaded
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help with why when I transfer large files from my win7 machine to my ubuntu 11.04 via samba it crashes my ubuntu machine?
<techie66> alexleon:  are the other FN keys supposed to change volume/brightness and such or something different
<alexleon> yes techie66 the only think that works is the volume thats it nothin alse works
<alexleon> brighness doesnt work :(
<techie66> alexleon: depending on the laptop, sometimes special modules are available
<techie66> ..to enable these features
<alexleon> where can i fid them
<Redb3ard> what exactly does cat etc/passwd show me?
<nessonic> Hello, I installed ubuntu server on a desktop but am unable to install packages. However, I can ping my main desktop and google.com, etc. so I have internet connection
<alexleon> find*
<centHOGG> nessonic: sudo apt-get update
<centHOGG> yet?
<techie66> alexleon: google is your friend, they would already be on your computer, you just have to load them
<rww> Redb3ard: basic information about users on the system
<nessonic> centHOGG: it hangs on [Waiting for Headers]
<rww> Redb3ard: more info at 'man 5 passwd'
<alexleon> ima try
<stealz> megaloman, did you get it working?
<centHOGG> hmmm
<centHOGG> i would try another pc to verify connectivity and to see if the mirror is up
<nessonic> another pc on the same connection?
<Redb3ard> should it be a lot of output or just the users on the system?
<centHOGG> sure
<nessonic> I can download packages on this one
<centHOGG> idk
<dabbish> How do I unregister the sites framework in the django admin?
<megaloman> Hey thanks everybody. I got that working alright. Alt-space brings up that menu in unity if anyone else wants to know.
<dabbish> nvm, found it
<dabbish> oh shit, wrong channel. sorry
<alexleon> techie66 can u check it out for me?
<alexleon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9962.html
<techie66> sure thing
<alexleon> u think it could work?
<techie66> alexleon: it sound like what you need
<techie66> but thats an old post, it might be in the repositories now
<alexleon> thx tech ima try
<alexleon> how do i check on the repositories
<techie66> alexleon: sudo apt-get install fnfxd
<alexleon> thx brb
<alexleon> it installed something i think
<alexleon> but the keys stil dont work
<techie66> might need to reboot
<Tommy> in wine, how can i remove an application that doesn't show up in the uninstall list
<pooltable> help how to installed older firefox then not have ubuntu auto updafe?
<Tommy> when i go to the applications menu it shows up under wine applications, but i choose uninstall applications and it's nowhere to be found
<Tommy> i uninstall wine, the application still doesn't go away
<alexleon> techie66 ok brb :) take a look to this while im back http://pastebin.com/UsguscQq
<urlin2u> pooltable, install the FF go to synaptic and lockit.
<lionydas> pooltable, your are in witch version of linux
<pooltable> 6.0
<pooltable> i want 5.0
<urlin2u> pooltable, in synaptic to lock   is package-lock version.
<pooltable> urlin2u how do i do that ?
<alexleon> nop :(
<Guest7785> hello
<urlin2u> pooltable, do what?
<pooltable> urlin2u i wnat 5.0
<Guest7785> im trying to boot ubuntu feom a usb drive and i keep getting boot error, any idea how to fix it?
<pooltable> urlin2u is package-lock version.?
<urlin2u> pooltable, you can lock any package, as far as downgrading I don't know.
<pooltable> urlin2u ok what if i uninstalled it then man install it ?
<urlin2u> pooltable, as far as downgrading I don't know.
<alexleon> ughidk what to do :/
<urlin2u> probably your guess is as good as mine
<pooltable> urlin2u i see
<fatih1993> how can i go to c++ programming language's channel?
<urlin2u> pooltable, not a lot of difference between the to really 6 would be safer and run faster though.
<urlin2u> two
<zykotick9> pooltable, firefox 5 is no long supported, so probably not the best idea to be using it
<IdleOne> fatih1993: /join #c++
<fatih1993> IdleOne thanks
<pooltable> zykotick9 ok whet oloder version is supported?
<pooltable> zykotick9 3.6?
<zykotick9> pooltable, anything from the Ubuntu repo will be supported, so 3.6 i guess
<pooltable> zykotick9 how do i find out?
<zykotick9> pooltable, anything from the Ubuntu repo will be supported, what version does a regular "sudo apt-get install firefox" give you?  Whatever it is - supported
<techie66> alexleon: it looks like toshiba acpi isn't loading on your laptop
<techie66> alexleon:  I can't give specific advice but google helped me find this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/fnfx-giving-errors-please-help-348666/
<Joe0006> HELLO
<Joe0006> wassuuup!
<Fudge> hi is there any dns updater tool for direct admin that someone knows of?
<Joe0006> what is dns updater?
<Joe0006> it means it updates the dns server list ?
<urlin2u> Joe0006, do you have a support need?
<Fudge> yes for dynamic ip's updating a names etc
<Joe0006> ok i want one too
<Joe0006> i have a dns server at home
 * Fudge /ignores
<Joe0006> but not on linux
<lionydas> An update client is a computer application or a feature in your router that keeps your hostname’s IP address up-to-date. The update client periodically checks your network’s IP address; if it sees that your IP address has changed, it sends (updates) the new IP address to your hostname in your Dyn account.
<IdleOne> Joe0006: take a look at dyndns
<CheatEngine> Anyone know of a program (other than shutter) which can take, and automatically upload screenshots?
<nessonic> stupid question, but do I need two ethernet ports (two network cards) for my ubuntu server to work with internet?
<IdleOne> nessonic: no
<nessonic> in what cases do you? I have two in this one (I've been told I needed two) but ifconfig isn't recognizing the 2nd one
<Joe0006> urlin2u you are free to help me ?
<CheatEngine> nessonic: double check your drivers, thats what my problem was
<statim> anyone thats good with making packages know which is right to get the init file behavior (/etc/init.d/mypackagename)? do i put mypackagename.init or mypackagename.init.d or simply init or init.d in my package?
<nessonic> CheatEngine: I got it to work, though I'm not sure how...all I did was sudo nano into my sources.list to check it out, then next time I tried updating, it worked
<Quantum_Ion> Does anyone have ffmpeg installed on their Ubuntu Linux system ?
<techie66> yup
<techie66> its magical
<rypervenche> ffmpeg <3
<konsumer> yar
<wonder1> I need help increasing the screen resolution in Ubuntu 11.04. Probably an Nvidia problem. I used to fix it in xorg.conf, but I understand that is depreciated? Anyone?
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, Can you tell me what happens when you run this script on Ubuntu Linux - > ffmpeg -f alsa -itsoffset 00:00:02.000 -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -r 10 -i :0.0 -sameq -f mp4 -s wvga -y intro.mp4
<techie66> quantum_ion: it records your screen and scales it down
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, It worked on your system ?
<techie66> yup
<Desyncify> Hello
<dostres> hello i have installed libpam 1.1.1-6.1 .....can you give me some hints on how to update it?
<newbie_> any good mirrors for downloading ubuntu 11.04?
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, thanks for testing it out for me
<Desyncify> Got a problem  trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive, need some help plz
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, I am trying to record my screen activities for an educational Ubuntu Linux tutorial
<Desyncify> I downloaded 11.4 and 10.4, 32 bit, put them on a usb drive, rebooted my laptop and I get boot error every time
<techie66> quantum:  whats it about?
<Desyncify> is it possible my comp won't install 32 bit? because 64 bit worked last night, but was having major lag issues so I deleted my partition, then when I rebooted I had to fix my MRB with an old windows 7 CD i had
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, I am trying to show people how to install Oracle Java by making a video recording my screen activities using that FFMPEG command
<quizme> how do you check if you have a package installed ?
<edbian> quizme: try to install it, see what happens
<edbian> quizme: or aptitude show <packageName>
<techie66> quantum: cool
<edbian> quizme: Look at the package in synaptic if it has a green box it's installed
<newbie_> <edbian> hello :)
<edbian> newbie_: hello
<Quantum_Ion> techie66, That command will record all my screen activies step by step so they can follow along and I can post it to youtube
<urlin2u> newbie_, no specfic mirrors are used do a browser or p2p download
<Quantum_Ion> instead of mp4 I might just output it to flv not sure yet
<wildbat> Desyncify: if system run 64 it will run 32 .
<newbie_> <edbian> <urlin2u> ok. i am trying to redownload 11.04.
<urlin2u> newbie_, in windows ?
<edbian> newbie_: ok :)
<newbie_> yup
<Desyncify> then something isn't going right, cause 64 worked last night, and now i just get boot error every time
<Quantum_Ion> Desyncify, Is your BIOS set to boot from USB ?
<Desyncify> yea, usb is set first
<wildbat> Desyncify: are you booting to installed system or are you booting to the LIVECD or USB?
<newbie_> <edbian> <urlin2u> the md5 and file size was wrong the last time i downloaded from the homepage.
<wildbat> Desyncify: then rebuild the USB .
<Desyncify> wildbat, i've rebuilt the usb like 5 times
<wildbat> Desyncify: did you check the md5 against the ISO?
<Quantum_Ion> Desyncify, WOW
<kazzy> Quantum_Ion: ogg theora seems to be a pretty popular video format in Linux, but seems to be relatively unheard of other places
<edbian> newbie_: yeah that was strange
<Desyncify> wildbat, yea, done everything exactly as I did last night when I installed 64 bit
<wildbat> Desyncify: if the downloaded ISO is bad it doesn't better how many time you rebuild it .
<newbie_> <edbian> maybe this time it will work.
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, So true, however to post a video to youtube it has to be in MP4 or FLV format so that is why I was using FFMPEG to convert the video to FLV or MP4
<wildbat> Desyncify: try different method to build it then .
<Desyncify> wildbat, aight I'll keep trying
<newbie_> I am SO tired of MS. :)
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, I am pretty sure youtube doesn't support ogg
<wildbat> !USB | Desyncify
<ubottu> Desyncify: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, I think I pulled a video off of you youtube using youtube-dl and I noticed it was in MP4 format
<kazzy> Quantum_Ion: yeah, that's true
<Desyncify> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<newbie_> <edbian> what do you think of F15 as an alternative?
<newbie_> *Fedora 15
<edbian> newbie_: I cannot endorse any distro for another person.  As long as it's linux I approve :)
<newbie_> it is.
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, You can use this command to record your screen activies with Ubuntu Linux and make a tutorial using Ubuntu, it captures sound too - >  ffmpeg -f alsa -itsoffset 00:00:02.000 -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -r 10 -i :0.0 -sameq -f mp4 -s wvga -y intro.mp4
<urlin2u>   newbie_ you know their channel?
<newbie_> no
<urlin2u> newbie_, #fedora
<newbie_> thanks
<urlin2u> newbie_, no problem .;-)
<Quantum_Ion> I just rebuilt also today that was my highlight for today
<Quantum_Ion> I mean ALSA
<anon> do you know how can I decrypt my UBuntu system from livecd
<kazzy> I hope for OSS support in Linux 4.x, since it isn't in 3
<anon> if something happens
<newbie_> <urlin2u> i just need to wait a bit before downloading. right now, my d/l speed is about 8-25 kbps.
<kazzy> But then, of course, pulseaudio would cause problems
<urlin2u> newbie_, bummer. ;-(
<Singham> hi..does any one know where the CD/DVD Creator can be accessed from ? in ubuntu 10.04 it was in Applications -> Accessories
<newbie_> <urlin2u> satellite internet.
<urlin2u> newbie_, you using browser or torrent
<ogex> hello
<quizme> what does "v" "c" and "p" mean when you do "aptitude search stuff" ?
<ogex> how to open GUI application on ubuntu with php
<rypervenche> quizme: v = virtual, c = config, p = purged
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, I have never tried pulseaudio yet
<newbie_> <urlin2u>  Firefox 5
<firman> hi all
<urlin2u> ogex, aptitude -h
<kazzy> Quantum_Ion: I believe it's still the default Ubuntu sound server
<anon> Ubuntu 11.04 alternate install uses LVM2 right
<urlin2u> newbie_, if you have more problems try a torrent it can reread the download and make sur it is correct.
<urlin2u> sure*
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, However I had to rebuild ALSA on my laptop because there was a problem with the default version of ALSA on my system it woould not recognize my microphone so I could not record sound using FFMPEG or AUDACITY
<newbie_> ok. bittorrent?
<quizme> rypervenche: what does that mean ?
<kazzy> Quantum_Ion: is the laptop running ubuntu?
<urlin2u> newbie_, use a torrent app like deluge and get the torrent info at ubuntu.
<quizme> rypervenche: i wanna remove stuff
<anon> newbie_: what do you wanna do?
<Pippi_Longstock> you wanna remove what?
<newbie_> replace xp with ubuntu.
<Quantum_Ion> kazzy, Yes its a Gateway/Acer laptop it dual boots Win Vista/Ubuntu
<rypervenche> quizme: v means it is not a real file, it is a virtual file. c means that the config files are still there, and p means that there is nothing on your system.
<rypervenche> quizme: Download "deborphan" then run...
<newbie_> <anon> ^^^
<quizme> rypervenche: ok so i wanna remove the stuff marked as "c"
<anon> newbie_: first you need to download the Ubuntu image aka .iso go to www.ubuntu.com and download..
<rypervenche> quizme: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude purge $(deborphan) && sudo aptitude autoclean && sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<anon> newbie_: do you want Ubuntu Desktop 32bit or 64bit?
<Sna4x8> Just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.04.  Firefox is now incredibly slow rendering javascript effects, particular $.animate().  Chrome is fine.  Any suggestions on getting firefox to operate like it did in 10.04?
<firman> anyone know lmms? why it's not makes any sound on my computer
<newbie_> <anon> i did that, using the link/button. but the md5 and file size was wrong. so i am trying again.
<newbie_> 32bit
<anon> newbie_: yeah, thats why you should use bittorrent
<anon> just a second
<Quantum_Ion> I won't upgrade until the next LTS release I have no time to trouble shoot bugs and errors
<Quantum_Ion> Way too time consuming
<anon> newbie_: you want 11.04 right?
<newbie_> yes\
<anon> newbie_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<urlin2u> Sna4x8, have you run the update lately should be FF 6, fasterfox addon is nice
<quizme> rypervenche: sudo apt-get install deborphan ?
<anon> newbie_: grab that .torrent and download using a bittorrent client
<wonder1> I need help increasing the screen resolution in Ubuntu 11.04. Probably an Nvidia problem. I used to fix it in xorg.conf, but I understand that is depreciated?
<Sna4x8> urlin2u: Yea, I'm fully up to date.  Running ff6.
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I see what display driver is currently used by Xorg?
<rypervenche> quizme: Yep
<newbie_> <anon> ok.
<newbie_> will that work on a dual core cpu?
<urlin2u> wonder1, you looked in monitors already?
<anon> yes ofc
<quizme> rypervenche: okay, i'm going to take a leap of faith...
<anon> newbie_: yes
<Sna4x8> urlin2i: Firefox has always been fairly slow rendering javascript on pages with shadows, but now.. it's completely intolerable. On my machine I can't render a slide effect in under 5 seconds.
<anon> newbie_: your cpu is 64bit
<newbie_> thanks
<Quantum_Ion> Try Google Chrome
<rypervenche> Chromium ftw!
<anon> newbie_: pentium or older is 32bit
<newbie_> intel dg41wv motherboard.
<quizme> i'm using a macbook air as a client to my ubuntu desktop
<quizme> just thot i'd let everybody know that
<newbie_> i need to install bittorrent or deluge?
<quizme> i set up a little LAN for myself today
<urlin2u> Sna4x8, mine runs as fast as chrome etc relatively, it is just knowing some tweaks I guess.
<Sna4x8> urlin2u: tweaks?
<anon> newbie_: use Transmission bittorrent client.. or deluge..
<|Slacker|> transmission rocks
<newbie_> ok
<urlin2u> Sna4x8, addons basically turning off the ipv6...etc
<Sna4x8> urlin2u: I have ipv6 disabled of course.  I'm not talking dns lag.
<newbie_> <anon> got to d/l and install, then grab your link.
<Sna4x8> http://sierrawildflowers.net/flower.php?flowerID=85 <-- That slide takes 5 seconds +.
<anon> Sna4x8: just reinstall firefox.. settings will be kept
<Sna4x8> Chrome is smooth sliding.
<paijem-cantik> anyone here experienced installing ubuntu server on ibm server x series ?
<paijem-cantik> my hardisk not detected ?
<rypervenche> Sna4x8: Get Chromium. It was instant for me.
<mukti> Hey, I'm having a problem in 10.04 where blank DVDs are not being detected
<wonder1> urlin2u: system -> preferences -> monitors, yes. I've had this problem before and successfully fixed it in xorg.conf in etc/X11, but I can't find that file.
<rypervenche> Sna4x8: And I'm on an itty bitty EeePC.
<Sna4x8> rypervenche: Yea, on chrome it's perfect.
<urlin2u> Sna4x8, your also not giving solid evidence so it is a opinion, use what you like otherwise this is a offtopic conversation.
<wonder1> wonder1: 800x600 is the highest resolution available.
<newbie_> <anon> does cd burn speed count?
<urlin2u> wonder1, sounds like your missing a graphic driver.
<anon> newbie_: yes, it does. burn at lower speed possible
<Sna4x8> urlin2u: I would prefer FireFox.  I like firebug.  I'm not sure what kind of evidence to provide.  I'm looking for a way to get firefox working better.
<anon> and check md5 before burning
<wonder1> urlin2u: How do I know / how can I fix ?
<neiz> Sna4x8, did you develop that slideshow?
<anon> newbie_: forget that md5 part if you used bittorrent :p
<Sna4x8> Yes.
<newbie_> ok
<urlin2u> wonder1, is it a netbook?
<mukti> Does anyone know why I cannot detect blank DVDs? I can detect a CD that has data on it. (and yes, it is a DVD drive)
<anon> newbie_: oh and dont upload stuff while you burn Ubuntu, it helps
<dimas_> any nice application to play hacker in ubuntu?
<somsip> dimas_: bash
<newbie_> ok.
<Sna4x8> neiz: Why?  Something not working?=p
<anon> somsip: lol :D
<wonder1> urlin2u: No, it's a desktop computer ~6 yrs old.
<dimas_> somsip tell me about it
<mukti> Anyone?
<anon> Sna4x8: try #firefox
<neiz> Sna4x8, FF loaded it for me in about 2 seconds.  Also, using margin-left:-420px and similar cause some issues and should use floats and proper ways to position, which would load faster
<newbie_> <anon> <urlin2u> thanks.
<urlin2u> wonder1, in the terminal  lspci | grep VGA  will identify the card/chip
<anon> !anyone | mukti
<somsip> dimas_: man bash
<ubottu> mukti: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<urlin2u> newbie_, no probs
<anon> dimas_: he means "the terminal" :P
<wonder1> urlin2u: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<mukti> Does anyone know why 10.04 wouldn't be recognizing blank DVDs?
<Sna4x8> neiz: http://webdev.americasmart.com/ <-- that one has a bit different style for the positioning.
<urlin2u> wonder1, look in additional drivers in the menu to see if any are available
<Sna4x8> neiz: I wasn't talking the load time (the image preloading).  I'm talking the image slider when you click the arrows next to the flowers.  It's a half-second animation.
<mukti> Where would a dvd drive be located in the filesystem?
<wonder1> urlin2u: "Experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards" is "activated and currently in use"
<anon> mukti: /media/
<anon> mukti: the content I mean.. the drive at /dev/
<mukti> anon, would it be listed as "dvd" (light blue)?
<urlin2u> wonder1, cool I see on the web with a quick look that, that card may have some problems, I think the original file mod is probably the answer; just getting help is needed. I'm not real familiar here.
<neiz> Sna4x8, so much JS, Ajax, etc, simplicity = fast
<mukti> anon, would it be listed as "dvd" (light blue)???
<anon> mukti: I see that too but I don't think so
<anon> mukti: do you want to access the DVD contents
<mukti> anon, I want to burn ISOs that I have on my computer to DVDs, but the blank discs aren't being recognized...
<dimas_> anon but what can i do if i have an ip and cant even ping it?...even i know the computer is on and connected to the internet?
<|Slacker|> dimas_: firewall?
<dimas_> i guess
<anon> dimas_: it's because the computer has a firewall
<anon> blocking icmp
<rootbb> chromium , firefox which is better for low memory notebook?
<anon> dimas_: you can use nmap -PN <ip> to find open ports
<|Slacker|> rootbb: I use opera :p
<dimas_> so is there anyway to pass throw the firewall?
<wonder1> urlin2u: I should point out that I have used Ubuntu 8.04 on this computer before and had the same low resolution, but fixed it in xorg.conf, so the monitor is compatible with the graphics card, the problem for me is to find where to change the settings :-)
<|Slacker|> rootbb: but I think midori is the best option
<anon> dimas_: lol, not easily thats why they exist
<dimas_> anon i did try online port scan but nothing
<urlin2u> wonder1, I know I don't know the method to getting that file loaded.
<anon> dimas_: anyway, thats offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic
<dimas_> lol
<EgyParadox> dimas_: #Nmap
<dimas_> sorry
<mukti> dimas_ whats your problem? You have an IP but cant get on the internet?
<dimas_> EgyParadox what is nmap?...command prompt?
<EgyParadox> !offtopic dimas_
<mukti> anon, I want to burn ISOs that I have on my computer to DVDs, but the blank discs aren't being recognized...
<wonder1> urlin2u: OK. Thanks for trying to help. I'll try installing 10.04 instead.
<dimas_> mukti disk must be damaged
<quizme> how do you upgrade the ubuntu version using apt-get?
<somsip> quizme: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<EgyParadox> !offtopic |dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mukti> dimas_ It is successfully reccognized in other machines, just not my machine running 10.04
<urlin2u> quizme, what are you trying to upload to?
<rootbb> chromium , firefox which is better for low memory notebook?
<urlin2u> !best | rootbb
<ubottu> rootbb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<EgyParadox> quzme: do-release-upgrade will upgrade your current Ubuntu release to the next one
<dimas_> quizme you need to go to the update manager and change the the parameters in the repositories
<stealz_> is there any way  to copy the current folder path in nautilus to clipboard?
<urlin2u> stealz, any thing copied goes there write the paths and copy.
<NullEntity> Is it possible to configure a WPA connection without the wpasupplicant package?
<stealz_> urlin2u, ?
<stealz_> urlin2u, What I want is somewhere to click, so afterwards I have /media/Windows/Users/stealz/AppDa..... as text in my clipboard
<cfedde> stealz_: the current directory icon has a copy item in its right click menu.
<quizme> dimas_ got it.. change Prome=normal right?
<urlin2u> stealz_, sorry I was thinking clipit.
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: I guess you can use NetworkManager
<stealz_> cfedde, that will copy the directory, but I want to copy the TEXT so I can paste it in a launcher or script
<NullEntity> How would one do this?
<dimas_> quizme that is right
<rootbb> chromium , firefox which is better for low memory notebook?
<dimas_> rootbb chromiun
<|Slacker|> rootbb: opera
<rootbb> is firefox a ram tiger?
<Nach0z> firefox has more power but will use more ram than chrome
<BILLYKANE> dillo
<BILLYKANE> qtweb
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<cire_> help pls. when i run this they ask for my password but i cannot type it, it is frozen  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<urlin2u> rootbb, there about the same really try them out is the answer.
<rootbb> but opera is not available on debian or ubuntu...
<urlin2u> rootbb, opera is
<dimas_> rootbb chromium is the best dude
<Nach0z> rootbb: might be able to make one work using Wine
<|Slacker|> rootbb: get it in the website
<Dark_Wolf_> Alright... having some nasty audio problems. No matter what I do, the microphone connected to this computer plays through the speakers. Is there any way I can stop this?
<Der_Tiger> <rootbb> is firefox a ram tiger?
<Der_Tiger> No, an internet browser.
<Der_Tiger> FireFox RAM...   Not even catchy :/
<Dark_Wolf_> If I mute the microphone volume in the Sound Preferences, the mic won't work on anything, but it's the only way I can stop it from playing through.
<newbie_> <urlin2u> <anon> i think i better cancel the d/l thru bittorrent and wait a bit longer.
<newbie_> for a faster connection.
<Joe0006> i need help with firefox
<NullEntity> So can I configure WPA without wpasupplicant? I don't seem to have NetworkManager
<Joe0006> anybody up to the challange?
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: 11.04 Server
<urlin2u> Joe0006, ask away if somebody knows you will get an answer.
<rypervenche> NullEntity: Use wicd then.
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<|Slacker|> is it there?
<rootbb> I have a cheap mini notebook with wm8505 chips,128MB RAM, fluxbox x-window manager
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: No
<newbie_> <urlin2u> i'm not waiting 18 hours for 11.04.
<rootbb> so I need a low memory suitable browser
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: check whether /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf exists
<rypervenche> rootbb: links2 :P
<NullEntity> No
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: It doesn't
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: apt-get --install NetworkManager then
<urlin2u> urlin2u, okay the torrents have always been the same as a browser download for me.
<|Slacker|> and be happy
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: what about /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<NullEntity> but then I have to get an ethernet cable which defeats the purpose of the Wifi =(
<rootbb> dillo must be suitable...
<|Slacker|> does it exist?
<NullEntity> Nope
<|Slacker|> :/
<NullEntity> wait
<NullEntity> wpa_supplicant is there
<|Slacker|> cool....
<NullEntity> :D I lied
<|Slacker|> check if wpa_supplicant.conf is there
<newbie_> <urlin2u> my current d/l speed is 19.2 kbps.
<urlin2u> newbie_, in?
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: I lied again. It's a folder called wpa_supplicant, no .conf
<newbie_> firefox 5, using bittorrent 7.2
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: wait
<urlin2u> newbie_, you have had at least two failed downloads in the browser, a torrent can check the disc for the correct download, which makes more sense?
<newbie_> satellite internet is slower than wi-fi.
<Gibby> i am running 10.04 as a xen guest.....how do i install a xen kernel in it?
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: what happens if you run wpa_supplicant?
<newbie_> i'm using the torrent.
<ParkerR> Duh
<urlin2u> newbie_, can you use wifi for the torrent
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: I got output
<fowl> is there an applet for switching users? i can't find the button in the menus anymore anybody know
<newbie_> not atm. i'm over 30 miles from a wi-fi hotspot.
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: what's the output?
<NullEntity> the usage and such
<anon> newbie_: download transmission...
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: check if you have nm-applet
<urlin2u> newbie_, well you can pause the download and restart, ethier option browser or torrent runs slow on the satelite.
<rootbb> ?
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: Nope
<newbie_> doesn't have a windows version.
<anon> newbie_: wow, i thought they did lol
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: so I guess you'll need to create a wpa_supplicant.conf
<newbie_> lol
<anon> newbie_: use utorrent then.. or deluge
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: what happens if you run wpa_cli
<newbie_> ok
<rypervenche> newbie_: utorrent will work.
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: That's installed
<urlin2u> rootbb, we don't really answer bset questions it is a personal opinion try all and see what suits you.
<urlin2u> best*
<newbie_> ok
<ss0> I have an asus laptop and can't disable the light sensor, can anyone help? the fixes from 10 don't seem to tranlate to natty
<newbie_> <urlin2u> at about 2a.m., i can expect the d/l speed to increase to about 400 kbps.
<urlin2u> newbie_, cool
<newbie_> :)
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: guess you'll have to create a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<newbie_> <urlin2u> that's to be expected when sharing b/w.
<anon> is there any other way to restart networking without sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<newbie_> <urlin2u> i have seen it as low as 8 kbps.
<anon> sudo service networking restart doesnt work.
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: i'm just thinking: can you detect the ap usign iwlist?
<NullEntity> Yes
<Gibby> i am running 10.04 as a xen guest.....how do i install a xen kernel in it?
<NullEntity> |Slacker|: Yeah, I can detect it
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: then try iwconfig <your interface> ESSID "name"
<stealz> I've added a script in /gnome2/nautilus scripts/ but it wont show up in the right-click menu
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: and then wpa_passphrase Essid pass
<newbie_> <urlin2u> update...i just checked the d/l folder on my comp. it has the iso in it, corrct file size and all.
<newbie_> yet bittorrent says only 5% is d/l.
<YtseJam> Hi! all
<YtseJam> i am new here
<urlin2u> newbie_, it will read that way with a torrent even before finishing, from properties, kf it is staill downloading it is not done.
<urlin2u> if
<quizme> hi YtseJam welcome
<newbie_> ok
<urlin2u> newbie_, even linux does no magic.
<urlin2u> ;-)
<newbie_> hahaha :D
<newbie_> thanks
<YtseJam> i am with Ultimate Edition now, what a beautyfull is,i know Ubuntu,i worked a lot with,so i fund this i try it and WOW!
<bazhang> YtseJam, ultimate is not supported here
<wildbat>  hmm ~ just a thought ~ is it possible for a suspend machine to wake himself up (by time maybe ) ?
<YtseJam> oups
<urlin2u> !yay | YtseJam
<ubottu> YtseJam: Glad you made it! :-)
<bazhang> #ultimateedition YtseJam
<YtseJam> 2.9
<bazhang> YtseJam, thats the channel ^
<YtseJam> there a server for Ultimate
<|Slacker|> NullEntity: so...
<bazhang> YtseJam, and its offtopic here
<ram0042> im leaving
<YtseJam> ok but there is a server  on irc for ultimateedition
<ram0042> did everybody get that?
<ram0042> I'm going
<bazhang> YtseJam, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ram0042> ok. here I go
<YtseJam> ok thanks
<qin> ram0042: Bye.
<ram0042> by qin
<mukti> Hello, I cannot get my blank DVD to be recognized
<Gibby> any idea where to get a pvops kernel?
<K-Rich> hey all
<anon> toshset
<anon> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<anon> :(
<overrider_> Does anyone know how many files i can have per directory? using 10.04 and ext4 , Wikipedia says 4 Billion, but is that for the FS as a whole or per Directory?
<newbie_> if the md5's are matching, then the sha256's should match, right?
<anon> ofc
<anon> sha1
<qin> Gibby: Blind search: http://goo.gl/fJ5rQ
<anon> newbie_: you just need md5 to match lol now burn it at lowest speed NOW ;p
<yourstruly> yes
<wildbat> newbie_: should be ~ thou there is always a chance (SUPER SMALL) that don't
<Gibby> yep that is all i have found also, but that is for dom0, i want just for domU, something light and not bloated
<anon> damn ballons in UBuntu I want to disable them
<anon> very annoying
<newbie_> <anon> <wildbat> ok. cool.
<X-Hunter> what up B)
<wildbat> overrider_: y you care :> it is more then you ever going to have so you don't need to worry :>
<newbie_> <anon> is there a registry editor for that? disabling the ballons.
<anon> yes
<X-Hunter> does linux have a reg?
<anon> newbie_: gconf-editor
<anon> it's not a registry like windows.. lol
<X-Hunter> i figure
<newbie_> oh. ok.
<NullEntity> So I tried this line: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i eth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and
<X-Hunter> im one heck of a noob w/ lin
<NullEntity> I'm getting spammed "Operation not supported"
<anon> NullEntity: you want to connect using WPA? i have a config file that works.
<NullEntity> :D
<dabbish> X-Hunter, I used to be too. Now I feel like a windows noob instead
<|Slacker|> time to hit the hay
<|Slacker|> bye people
<newbie_> i've had fun with regedit in xp. :)
<fission6> anyone use transmission as their torrent client
<X-Hunter> thats good
<X-Hunter> i suppose
<anon> fission6: me
<dabbish> last windows I had was XP
<fission6> anon where do the torrent files "live" i dont see them
<X-Hunter> i mean, windows makes me >:-(
<urlin2u> fission6, many do what's up.
<ParkerR> ~/Downloads/ most likely
<dabbish> fission6, hell no
<newbie_> best windows, i think.
<dabbish> fission6, try deluge
<anon> fission6: ~/.config/transmission/torrents
<X-Hunter> they made big improvements w/ wista
<fission6> trying to understand where the .torrent files live,
<X-Hunter> vista i mean
<fission6> anon how did you find that
<overrider_> wildbat: im just wanting to make sure no additional limits apply on a per directory basis
<dabbish> X-Hunter, sarcasm?
<bazhang> !ot | X-Hunter
<ubottu> X-Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon> fission6: I already knew it.
<X-Hunter> so can i use the same guides for xubun as ubun
<anon> fission6: you could find them.. go to PLaces > search for files
<newbie_> <x-hunter> xp beats vista.
<anon> fission6: than you you add search for hidden files
<bazhang> newbie_, this is ubuntu support only
<X-Hunter> have u even seen aero?
<fission6> ph nice
<newbie_> i know.
<fission6> i am t hinking about building my own torrent tracker / indexer
<anon> newbie_: have you downloaded Natty already?
<bazhang> newbie_, chat is not here; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Singham> <X-Hunter> : Rather join #Windows
<newbie_> i'm replacing xp with ubuntu.
<X-Hunter> ok fine
<fission6> anyone build a tracker or indexer?
<X-Hunter> but do ubun guides work with xubun?
<newbie_> <anon> d/l in progress.
<anon> newbie_: ok
<X-Hunter> i have no idea what channel to ask that on...
<NullEntity> anon: Can you send me that config? Or Pastebin it or something?
<X-Hunter> natty is good
<th0r> X-Hunter: yes, for the most part ubuntu howtos and such will apply to xubuntu
<anon> NullEntity: http://pastebin.com/f0E1V4E1
<X-Hunter> cool, thx
<NullEntity> thanks
<fission6> ill take that as a nop
<anon> NullEntity: chmod +x that file.. sudo ./config and after you connect run 'sudo dhclient wlan0'
<anon> to get ip automatically
<newbie_> <anon> progress update...d/l spd 90+ kbps. eta 2.5 hrs.
<X-Hunter> whats the deal with terminals?
<anon> newbie_: :(
<newbie_> ikr
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> i am the best newbeii
<anon> X-Hunter: they are useful.
<NullEntity> And for the PSK, I put the wpa_passphrase generated key, correct?
<X-Hunter> is there a difference between termianals and shells?
<merlot> terminals roxor!
<bazhang> newbeiiiiiiiiiii, ubuntu support question?
<anon> X-Hunter: #ubuntu-beginners
<NullEntity> anon: And for the PSK, I put the wpa_passphrase generated key, correct?
<X-Hunter> cool thx :)
<anon> NullEntity: yes "between quotes"
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> I am trying to run OMAP boot Procedure on Ubuntu
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> I opened Terminal screen
<qin> X-Hunter: shell run in terminal, man bash, man gnome-terminal
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> and typed sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin
<segunda_hora> I was able to open an ssh connection over the LAN but when I try over the internet the connection times out.
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> nothing happened
<newbie_> <anon> i like this chat site, even if i can't follow half of it. :) lol
<qin> !enter newbeiiiiiiiiiii More handsome nick could be usefull,
<ubottu> qin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anon> newbie_: this is an IRC channel for UBuntu support
<newbie_> i know.
<bazhang> newbie_, this is NOT the chat channel
<newbeiiiiiiiiiii> Any help?
<anon> #ubuntu-offtopic is THE chat channel
<newbie_> ok
<merlot> caylak: much better :D
<anon> caylak: whats your issue?
<segunda_hora> is there any way my ssh server was only configured for LAN access?
<alexleon> is any diferent way to turn the wifi on of a laptop without the fn key? like on terminal or something?
<qin> segunda_hora: Rather not, did you forward port in router?
<caylak> Why i cant send to channel_
<dsnyders> Hi all!  In VI, how do I replace a found regex with itself?  Eg, %s/[a-z]9/[a-z]9_[a-z]9/ ?
<caylak> Anyone wanna help me?
<segunda_hora> qin: that's the problem, thanks
<yingouqlj> 中文社区
<urlin2u> alexleon, have you no desktop?
<rww> caylak: network and general IRC support to #freenode, please
<NullEntity> anon: I set the config and then did dhclient wlan0, but it's still not associating
<yingouqlj> 切换中文
<urlin2u> caylak, you are
<qin> alexleon: rfkill
<fission6> dabbish, thanks for the deluge rec - do you have a rec for bittorrent tracker server software?
<anon> !cn | yingouqlj
<ubottu> yingouqlj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dsnyders> yingouqlj, English only please
<caylak> I need help about SUDO
<merlot> dsnyders: maybe try #vim or #vi might have better luck
<caylak> not network problem
<edbian> caylak: what's the issue?
<anon> NullEntity: does the SSID have spaces?
<urlin2u> caylak, what is the problem?
<caylak> I am trying to run a simple command
<alexleon> urlin my fn key convinations are not working
<caylak> sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin
<NullEntity> yeah, I used quotes in the config
<caylak> but it returns with command not found
<dsnyders> merlot, It would be the same problem... what is the regular expression?
<alexleon> does rfkill turn the wifi on?
<NullEntity> anon: yeah, I used quotes in the config
<urlin2u> caylak, what are you trying to do?
<qin> alexleon: man rfkill, soft yes, hard no
<caylak> I am trying to apply the procedure here http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery
<caylak> OMAP boot Procedure
<glisstech> Hi All!
<alexleon> qin what umeano.O
<alexleon> ima put rfkill in a terminal
<alpicola> dsnyders: %s/\([a-z]9\)/\1_\1/ should do what you want.
<ProphetZ> Aieee, back to XP Home again. :P
<glisstech> I have been trying to get some help with an issue that started on Monday after updates were applied to my natty installation
<urlin2u> caylak, did you download the app satans pilgrims
<dsnyders> alpicola, that looks kind of familiar.  Let me give it a shot.
<glisstech> I have a forum post here...but no one has responded so far :-! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828124
<qin> alexleon: rfkill list | pastebinit ; and this make more sense
<urlin2u> caylak, sorry that s a bands name
<caylak> I dont know what is satans pilgrims
<urlin2u> caylak, on the copy of my clipboard did you download the tar
<alexleon> qin http://pastebin.com/yPDNx4gc
<caylak> Yes I have downloaded the TAR file
<ProphetZ> I can't get anything to be bootable from USB on this laptop. Is there a LiveCD that I can use to make a Live USB HDD partition or something?
<urlin2u> caylak, not sure other wise sorry
<qin> alexleon: list?
<alexleon> quin i think the wifi card of my laptop is working just i cant turn it on
<caylak> i can see the file  over my desktop
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, how did you load the thumb?
<mkquist> ProphetZ: whats wrong?
<ProphetZ> No thumb. CD and USB hard disk drive.
<dsnyders> alpicola, I think I did something wrong.  It deleted the search string and left only an underscore.
<alexleon> qin http://pastebin.com/LjzPztJe
<caylak> I understand nothing about Ubuntu! This is really rubbish!
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, of download it from ubuntu
<mkquist> ProphetZ: how did anything get installed?
<qin> alexleon: OK, "rfkill list" without the quotes.
<ProphetZ> I want to put Linux as a boot option with the laptop retaining Windows and the USB HDD carrying Linux on a 500gb partition.
<urlin2u> caylak, your trying to use a setup that is not used by many a 3rd party to run a 3rd party device.
<alexleon> qin 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<alexleon> 	Soft blocked: no
<alexleon> 	Hard blocked: yes
<alpicola> dsnyders: Did you remember to add the escaped parentheses to the front part of the regex?
<caylak> urlin2u , yes I am trying to boot my smartphone again and i need to run this command in linux
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, here is alink, do you know hpw to do a custom install?
<urlin2u> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ProphetZ> I have Windows XP Home installed by default, SP3 updated. I want ubuntu on another drive.
<Pippi_Longstock> i am lying
<qin> alexleon: Hard blocked is likely to be swith on fornt or side edge of laptop.
<mustardCU> Whenever I run Ubuntu the fans on my computer don't run.  Anything I could do to change that?
<ProphetZ> That's the one I have, urlin2u.
<dsnyders> alpicola, I just figured that out.  I have my duplicated strings now.  Thanks a bunch.
<needhelp1> is it possible to change my hostname on a perminate basis? its messing up my smb shared folders
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, burn the iso as a image on a cd.
<merlot> Pippi_Longstock: ?
<needhelp1> i have two pcs running ubuntu with the same hostname
<ProphetZ> It's on CD and that boots, until I try to install, then it hangs.
<maestrojed> just learning ubuntu. I have a program I installed to run in /user/local/bin/ I can run it from the CLI but I can't get to it via the GUI. It does not show up as an application. What am I doing wrong?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, when does it hang?
<newbie_> <urlin2u> eta 1 hr 34 m.
<urlin2u> new001, cool.;-)
<urlin2u> newbie_, cool ;-)
<mustardCU> maestrojed, make it an executable?  Right click on the file and they will be a check box to make it an executable.
<caylak> ProphetZ dont burn the CD. Really.
<needhelp1> is it possible to change my hostname on a perminate basis? its messing up my smb shared folders? i have two pcs that have the same hostname running ubuntu
<merlot> maestrojed: is it a CLI application that your running? You'll have to startup a terminal first, or make shortcut to start up the terminal and then ran the cli app
<alexleon> qin i couldnt find it i think the only way to turn it on with with the FN  + f8 keys
<ProphetZ> I can click Try and run in RAM, everything works. When I click Install, I get a spinning wheel of death.
<dsnyders> needhelp1, the hostname is stored in /etc/hostname.  Change one of them, and that should clear up your problem.
<needhelp1> dsnyders, so, cat /ect/hostname ?
<needhelp1> dsnyders, no .. vi /ect/hostname
<bastidrazor> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ProphetZ> caylak, should I run as a Virtual CD? Then I can't restart...
<qin> needhelp1: Also /etc/hosts
<caylak> do not install ubuntu. I did it and regretfull
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, run in ram?
<konsumer> lol
<bazhang> caylak, thats not helpful
<needhelp1> so, can i change both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname both to my new hostname ?
<dabbish> fission6, what do you mean by bittorrent server software?
<qin> alexleon: try rfkill unblock number_form_list
<maestrojed> merlot Its not a CLI application. When I run it , it loads the GUI App (however you phrase that)
<qin> needhelp1: Yes
<ProphetZ> urlin2u, or a local disk cache in free space, I'm not sure which it's doing. Ubuntu doesn't give much feedback during install!
<dsnyders> needhelp1, /etc/hostname contains the hostname.  /etc/hosts maps the local ip addresses to the hostname.
<qin> needhelp1: Make yourself a favour and save _old versions of files.
<alexleon> qin Bogus unblock argument 'number_form_list'.
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, your making np sense.
<urlin2u> no
<qin> alexleon: rfkill list < will give you number
<chrome_> is it normal that when I plug my monitor through the rgb cable, the fan of my laptop starts to work more.?
<needhelp1> qin, cp /etc/hosts /hosts.bak ?
<qin> needhelp1: sudo cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts_edited_at_19_Aug_change_of_hostname
<ProphetZ> urlin2u, Ubuntu starts from CD and loads a startup menu into system memory. It then offers Try or Install. If I choose try it loads a temporary GUI which works, if I choose install it hangs.
<qin> needhelp1: Do not save random stuff in /, use ~ instead.
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, do you see a desktop is that a temporary gui?
<newbie_> <urlin2u> can i delete xp and install 11.04 in it's place while installing?
<urlin2u> newbie_, just choose the whole disc option.
<newbie_> ok
<alexleon> qin like rfkill unblock 0  ???
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, what is the ram amount and graphics card?
<qin> alexleon: Yes, works?
<dsnyders> newbie_, Be aware, that that will wipe out EVERYTHING.  Back up anything you want to keep first.
<newbie_> <dsnyders> ok.
<NullEntity> trying to use wpa_supplicant, but I'm getting spammed "Failed to initiate AP scan\n *stuff* Operation not supported"
<ProphetZarquon> I can get the desktop when I choose Try.
<alexleon> qin well when i do rfkill list it still says the same
<qin> alexleon: What model is it?
<urlin2u> ProphetZarquon, what is the ram amount and graphics card? on the computer
<ProphetZarquon> Eesh: 256mb RAM and integrated video (shared RAM) on a Celeron 2.2ghz.
<alexleon> qin toshiba satelite l755-s5258
<qin> alexleon: One sec...
<ProphetZarquon> Which is why I want Linux on it.
<alexleon> qin i have surfed all the internet :S
<urlin2u> ProphetZarquon, open a terminal in Ubuntu and run this command  free -m and post this output
<konsumer> alexleon, i know the feeling
<NullEntity> What's up with this? My wpa_supplicant command doesn't seem to recognize the -w flag.
<konsumer> superior knowledge
<NullEntity> -Bw f;ag*
<NullEntity> -Bw flag*
<needhelp1> ok so im attempting to save my changes in vim.tiny  shift + ZZ isnt working its saying the file is read only and to add a '!'  ?
<Nach0z> Question for yall. in ubuntu 11.04, i installed Aptitude along with its suggested packages. is there anything i should expect to go wrong using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<alexleon> konsumer thats kind of u
<needhelp1> e45 'readonly' option is set (add ! to overide)
<urlin2u> Nach0z, nope
<Nach0z> awesome
<ProphetZarquon> Afk
<konsumer> :P
<RandBrittain> For some reason every time I load Banshee, all my windows and the Unity dash start going mad until I reboot on Natty. Does anybody know what might cause that?
<bullgard4_> Error message: "PM: Device 00:0b failed to suspend: error -62." How can I determine what device is meant by "device 00:0b"?
<xangua> ProphetZarquon: if you have that resources you may want to try something lighter like xubuntu or lubuntu
<Nach0z> xangua: question... i know what xubuntu is. what's lubuntu.
<xangua> Nach0z: ven lighter thant xubuntu, uses lxde xubuntu.net
<xangua> i mean lubuntu.net
<bazhang> #lubuntu
<Nach0z> ah... i see. graci
<bazhang> Nach0z, lxde and openbox
<xangua> i believe it was blackbox
<Nach0z> do lxde and openbox do the wireless stuff by themselves? last time i tried fluxbox or blackbox they had NO wireless anything in them
<newbie_> can i expect a sharp learning curve using 11.04 vs. xp/
<newbie_> ?
<edbian> newbie_: I don't think so
<urlin2u> newbie_, probably, especially if used to windows.
<newbie_> ok
<xangua> Nach0z: because fluxbox and blackbx are just window manager
<bazhang> !manual | newbie_ have a read
<ubottu> newbie_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki > newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_, please see my private message
<newbie_> thanks
<Nach0z> xangua: .... so if i install lxde in my current ubuntu 11.04 desktop environment it should just be an alternative to Gnome right? like i'll still have wireless and everything since it's set up in ubuntu classic already?
<urlin2u> newbie_, generally we advise to dualboot till your sure.
<edbian> Nach0z: yes
<bazhang> Nach0z, lubuntu-desktop package
<gatot> hallo all
<bullgard4_> !ask | gatot
<ubottu> gatot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbie_> <bazhang> thanks.
<qin> alexleon: Btw, what is wrong with your Fn key?
<newbie_> <urlin2u> ok.
<alexleon> qin well the conbination doesnt work :S it works on windows 7 but not in ubuntu and i found something check it out http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=54304&tstart=2&messageID=208084   :( i think i just cant use ubuntu in this laptop
<Nach0z> kinda sucks that lxde doesn't just plug-and-play with ubuntu desktop the way xfce4 can... but it looks pretty dang good honestly
<linuxuz3r> hey ho whats up yall
<gatot> sory ser...
<needhelp1> how do i restart my hostname
<alexleon> if there was a way to turn the damn wifi on
<needhelp1> changed it in both /hosts and /hostname
<linuxuz3r> restart your hostname?
<qin> alexleon: Which comes to the question: did you check jockey-gtk for drivers?
<gatot> I'm Not Understand Speeking English ..
<new001> Does anyone know how I can transfer one entire object from one dictionary to another? I have dict1{'fruit1': 'apple', etc, etc} and I would like to transfer the entire object ('fruit1': 'apple') to another dictionary
<BILLYKANE> alexleon,I had a toshiba Satellite L510 too
<linuxuz3r> needhelp1, reboot
<BILLYKANE> what's your bios version?
<REK_007> How to get my Huawei EC150 to work with Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS ?
<alexleon> qin how do i do that?
<rww> gatot: language?
<gatot> Indonesian...
<urlin2u> gatot, what is your native language?
<gatot> I'm From Indonesian
<rww> gatot: you can /join #ubuntu-id, but it's small :(
<BILLYKANE> the fn f6/f7 and fan speed control  will work after suspend once
<gatot> ok...
<alexleon> billykane where do i check my bios? and my toshiba is satelite l755-s5258
<urlin2u> gatot, also #ubuntu-indonesia
<BILLYKANE> alexleon,insyde bios had a bug under version 2.2
<urlin2u> gatot, other is #ubuntu-in
<BILLYKANE> alexleon,goto the official website of toshiba to check whether there is an update
<aakash> hello
<newbie_> how do i switch channels from here to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<BILLYKANE> my bios is 1.5,too...
<urlin2u> newbie_, /join channel name
<hariom> Hi, I have installed postgres 8.4 server using Synaptic but I don't see its service in /etc/init.d ? How to start/stop/restart it ?
<aakash> switch/aaas
<aakash> ping
<hariom> i am on 10.04
<newbie_> ok. i'll be back to report success or failure of the d/l.
<alexleon> BILLYKANE but i found that linux is not supported by toshiba :(
<aakash> what is this man
<aakash> ?
<REK_007> How to get my Huawei EC150 to work with Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS ?
<urlin2u> REK_007, does the stick show what does network manager see?
<REK_007> urlin2u: nothing :/ but lsusb recognizes the devide
<REK_007> device* and this stick works on my other PC running Ubuntu 11.04
<REK_007> natively
<abu> hiii
<abu> anyone can help me
<urlin2u> REK_007, I see support up to 7.10 here. http://electronicsseeker.com/products/HUAWEI-EC150.html, but little else  there is a disc with linux driver supposedly
<REK_007> yes there is a linux driver given but i follow the guide and face a lot of problems like file not found or path not present
<abu> my ubantu 11.04 restarts again n again when i open media files
<REK_007> urlin2u: it works on ubuntu 11.04 natively
<urlin2u> REK_007, I suspect you need the driver to have it work, so I would go at that with questions.
<urlin2u> REK_007, use natty then, I would.
<uRock> REK_007, I missed your question, what hardware are you attempting?
<REK_007> urlin2u: the procedure is based on fedora ..
<urlin2u> REK_007, so why would you not just use 11.04?
<REK_007> urlin2u: 11.04 breaks when i install gnome3 :(
<uRock> If you are willing to fight bugs, then maybe give 11.10 a try
<REK_007> uRock: I have a EC150 modem which is not working
<white_magic> [in live ubuntu 10.10] i tried making an image of an internal HDD onto an ext using 'sudo dd if=SRC of=/media/EXTERNAL_DRIVE/DEST_DIR/backup.img', but this only copied 105 MB.. that's >300gb uncopied
<urlin2u> REK_007, the next release oneiric will be gnome3, but I suspect you know this.
<REK_007> uRock: this modem works good on 11.x
<uRock> REK_007, do you currently have an older version installed?
<REK_007> urlin2u: well i will wait till it releases :) but untill then am not going to 11.04.
<REK_007> uRock: yes am running 10.04.3 LTS
<urlin2u> REK_007, maybe fedora is the answer.
<uRock> REK_007, if yes, then maybe try installing linux-firmware-nonfree
<mneptok> REK_007: enable backports and see if a kernel with native support for the Huawei device has been backported to that earlier release
<urlin2u> good idea
<REK_007> mneptok: how to do that ?
<mneptok> REK_007: enable the backports repo in /etcapt/sources.list
<REK_007> the device reads up and mounts the read only memory
<mneptok>  /etc/apt/sourcves.list
<mneptok> gah. canne type. too much booze at the LinuxCon VIP dinner :(
<urlin2u> /etc/apt/sources.list REK_007
<REK_007> urlin2u: what do i add to the source ?
<REK_007> i know the file :P
<bullgard4_> Error message: "PM: Device 00:0b failed to suspend: error -62." How can I determine what device is meant by "device 00:0b"?
<urlin2u> REK_007,  it is there remove the #
<mneptok> REK_007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<urlin2u> REK_007, then run update upgrade
<REK_007> ok
<mneptok> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<REK_007> ok mneptok thanks am doing the same
<mneptok> (a new kernel is going to require a dist-upgrade)
<qin> bullgard4_: lspci, lsusb, lswh ?
<gaurav_natty> my file is not getting executable after giving permission also "chmod u+x /media/enter/a/jd-gui" i am typing this but not getting permission
<uRock> gaurav_natty, add sudo to the beginning of the command
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, if the file on a FAT/NTFS partition?  You can't apply POSIX permissions on MS partitions.
<REK_007> mneptok: do i need a restart ?
<gaurav_natty> uRock, tried that also
<mneptok> REK_007: if a new kernel was installed, yes
<REK_007> ok
<mneptok> gaurav_natty: what filesystem does that media use?
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, ya the file is on NTFS partition , so what i have 2 do
<mneptok> gaurav_natty: NTFS has no concept of Unix permissions
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, ? sorry i don't to MS stuff.
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, what is POSIX
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, Linux/Unix "basically"
<mneptok> gaurav_natty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, so what should i do for that
<mneptok> zykotick9: FYI, BeOS was POSIX-compliant, but hardly a Unix derivative :)
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, ? "use a real file system?"
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, thanks
<rww> Windows NT had a POSIX mode, didn't it ;)?
<zykotick9> mneptok, I never played with BeOS - I guess i missed out there
<mneptok> rww: yes, just like you can paint a rainbow on a garbage scow ;)
<rww> zykotick9: yes, you did :(
<gaurav_natty> My ubuntu 11.04 is freaking me out , it is  Dam slow
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, what s the cpu and ram?
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u,  memory 2.9 2 processor core2duo 2.00ghz , disk available is 23.8
<bullgard4_> qin: Thank you.
 * mneptok smells Wubi
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, why my system is getting very slow
<mneptok> gaurav_natty: INSUFFICIENT DATA. ABORTING.
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, open a terminal and run free -m and post the answer
<dexter_e> Anyone know about GIT hooks on Ubuntu ?
<dexter_e> How to check if a hook is running or how to run a hook
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, output :    total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<gaurav_natty> Mem:          2953       2872         80          0        224       1720
<gaurav_natty> -/+ buffers/cache:        928       2024
<gaurav_natty> Swap:         4761          0       4761
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, your using al of the ram.
<urlin2u> all
<mneptok> urlin2u: not necessarily true
<Neoncamouflage> If I install Deluge and remove Transmission, will Deluge automatically take over as the primary torrent program or are there settings that need adjusted?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | urlin2u
<ubottu> urlin2u: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, what is open right now
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, i am not running any heavy weight application only . skype and transmission bhansee
<Lasers> Neoncamouflage: You can have many torrent clients as you want -- To make it a primary software for the said filetype, just right-click on a file and Properties. Change it from there.
<zykotick9> urlin2u, gaurav_natty has 0 swap used - the memory is being used for cache see factoid link above for explanation
<Lasers> !default | Neoncamouflage
<ubottu> Neoncamouflage: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, thanks I know that basically.
<JoeR2> I have a fresh install over here and flash based video/games are real choppy and slow, I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras si aby advice?
<ProphetZ> Back!
<mneptok> urlin2u: then why tell people "you're using all your RAM" when clearly that may very well NOT be the case?
<urlin2u> mnemoc, may very well NOT be the case? hmmmm look at what they are using.
<mneptok> urlin2u: if 0 swap is used, there is no problem with free memory amounts.
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, i don't understand plz help me
<ProphetZ> Sooo... I was AFK (party tomorrow). What should I try?
<JoeR2> I have a fresh install over here and flash based video/games are real choppy and slow, I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras so any advice?
<Neoncamouflage> Grazie Lasers
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, are you using Wubi (the Ubuntu install inside windows)?
<urlin2u> mnemoc, okay then feel free to help them. ;-)
<urlin2u> mneptok, okay then feel free to help them. ;-)
<mneptok> urlin2u: i would, if there was any real data other than "my system is slow. help!"
<ProphetZ> Still can't get past clicking Install in the Ubuntu loader screen. I can click Try and Ubuntu loads from CD...
<mneptok> ProphetZ: run the media check on the CD from the initial boot screen
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, no i am only using ubuntu
<urlin2u> mneptok, k
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, we (meaning the channel) need more info - was it always slow?  what's changed?
<JoeR2> Anyone have any advice on this flash issue?
<mneptok> JoeR2: are you running the x86-64 kernel?
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, no it not always get slow only when i boot and get dam slow for 3 to 4 hours after that it not get fast but works fine
<JoeR2> no, I'm on 32
<JoeR2> mneptok - No this is x86 32 bit
<mneptok> JoeR2: Flash on Linux is a known problem. it's nothing Adobe can fix easily, as a ton the the Flash base code is in x86-ASM. the only real answer is "we should all hope Flash dies a swift death." sorry not to have better news.
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, do you have some way of seeing your CPU usage, when it's slow?  From a command line you can use "top" to see a list of what's using your CPU.  If something is using a lot of CPU, and you can tell us what it is, perhaps someone could help.
<JoeR2> then why did it matter if it was 32 or 64 bit?
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, ya i will try now
<ProphetZ> ... I get Try and Install as my options. Can I check the media while running in the temporary environment?
<zykotick9> Does flashplugin-nonfree on 64bit Ubuntu install the 64bit version of flash now?
<jschall_> ok, so i have a high res laptop screen and a low res projector and i'd like to clone the laptop screen to the projector by scaling it down to the resolution of the projector. Failing that, I'm fine with having the laptop screen resolution drop to the projector resolution, but it needs to be easy to switch (my mother needs to be able to do it).
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, desktopcouch-se  this application is using full memory now
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, most likely that's being used by gwibber - is it open?  do you use it?
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, ya i use gwibber
<gulzar> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How to solve this?
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, well, if you quit gwibber does your system speed up?
<mneptok> JoeR2: because Ubuntu does not ship the 64-bit Flash beta, but instead has 64-bit users use nspluginwrapper to shim the 32-bit version into the 64-bit environment. this further degrades performance, and can be fixed (somewhat) by installing a native 64-bit plugin.
<gaurav_natty> ya its really getting on speed
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, now its working fine is that problem with gwibber
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, perhaps?  You tell me.
<ProphetZ> Jschall, the laptop and projector will always be the same res in clone mode, but you could buy a scan converter for about $30 that will drop 1024x768 down to 800x600 or 640x480.
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, my screenshot functionality is not working
<K-Rich> JoeR2, i've found this page to help alot with flash issues: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Browser_Plugins#Configuration
<K-Rich> make that file and it should help
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, if you run this what is the answer  sysctl vm.swappiness
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, screenshot?  is this somehow related?
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, 60
<ProphetZ> mneptok, maybe I'm NOT running the right Ubuntu CD. The only options I get during initial startup are Try and Install...
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, cool
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, what happen ?
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, not sure really the others may know.
<zykotick9> ProphetZ, if you select Try do you get to the desktop?  There is an Install option on the desktop as well.
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, IT  not working now
<gulzar> getting this when reloading updates --- Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How to solve this?
<ProphetZ> Yes, I can get to the desktop just fine. I'll start that now. (It's slow)
<gaurav_natty> my screenshot is not working with print screen
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, use screenshot in dash
<urlin2u> the
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, how
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, applications box in left panel type screeshot, your using natty unity I assume
<urlin2u> screenshot
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, from there its working
<billybigrigger> don't worry if your print screen key isn't working, alt-f2 to run a command never works on my computer either
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a regex question
<ProphetZ> Er, pressed down arrow during first Ubuntu load screen and got additional options! Selected check media (disk). <g>
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, what should i paste
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, not related as suggested probably but you wanted tp show it.
<[THC]AcidRain> lets say i have the word "how" i want to find this word in a sentence, and replace it with "" (nothing).  how would i write regex to find "how " replace with "", " how " replace with " ", and " how" replace with ""
<gaurav_natty> urlin2u, my screenshot is not workign with printscreen
<[THC]AcidRain> my main question is. what order do they have to be in for the sentence to still be built correctly?
<urlin2u> gaurav_natty, not sure it is related.
<[THC]AcidRain> actually that is the proper order.  but how i would write the regex is my now question
<SIFTU> [THC]AcidRain: you should ask in #perl they are regex gurus
<[THC]AcidRain> SIFTU, thx
<ProphetZ> wtf screen is now off? PC is on... I had hit Test Media.
<gulzar> getting this when reloading updates --- Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How to solve this?
<Item> hi all
<Item> who can tell about win install ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Guest23555> dsd
<Guest23555> #HongKong
<ProphetZ> Shall I start up without installing? The check disk returned errors in 1 file, couldn't see which. I've burned two discs, they tested OK in the burning process...
<mneptok> ProphetZ: yes, but did you check the MD5SUm of the actual ISO file?
<mneptok> ProphetZ: if the actual .iso file is corrupt, you can burn all the CDs you want. they'll burn fine, but still be coasters/
<gulzar> getting this when reloading updates --- Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How to solve this?
<anon> anyone recommend an usb TDT capture card for Ubuntu?
<anon> hello
<gaurav_natty> printscreen is not working in ubuntu 11.04
<anon> gaurav_natty: it should. it works for me
<zykotick9> anon, what is TDT?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TDT doesn't help.
<jmichaelx> i just installed lirc, in order to configure some buttons on my pc remote. however, installing lirc caused my working remote to quit working. i purged lirc, but remote still does not work... any suggestions?
<anon> zykotick9: dvb-t
<anon> digital tv
<ewww> people im confuse, how will add another NIC in ubuntu? will it be automatically detected when inserted?
<zykotick9> anon, ahhh, so like ATSC in North America - gotcha.
<zambaboo> hey guys where can i get the ubuntu source?
<gaurav_natty> mine printscreen is not working in ubuntu 11.04 . any help
<tsimpson> zambaboo: any particular part, or just the whole thing?
<anon> gaurav_natty: check keyboard shortcuts
<anon> system preferences
<zykotick9> zambaboo, the source for what?  Ubuntu is make up of thousands of packages, each free one "should" have a source file somewhere.  What are you looking for?
<zambaboo> tsimpson, i need to rebuild the netboot bit
<gaurav_natty> anon, checked
<adam_> hey
<adam_> I just accidently deleted something with a root nautilus
<adam_> and it was put in place by running apt-get install linux-source
<adam_> I want to put it back
<adam_> it's just the /usr/src/linux-source-$(uname -r)
<anon> zykotick9: im thinking of buying a DVB usb stick and use it with Me TV
<tsimpson> zambaboo: you probably want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization then
<zykotick9> anon, i had a Hauppauge 1600 which did ATSC, I can't imagine HD working will over USB though...  But I have no experience with DVB.  Best of luck.
<zambaboo> tsimpson, i looked at them. i need to rebuild the damn thing to include a newer kernel and a very specific list of modules.
<zykotick9> anon, s/will/well/
<anon> zykotick9: just need one that supports mpeg4 h.264
<anon> and compatible with ubuntu
<anon> the most important
<tsimpson> zambaboo: so? just put the newer kernel etc on the CD
<zambaboo> tsimpson, what about the modules, i need a specifically limited list
<zambaboo> basically i need to regenerate the initrd.gz with a limited listed of modules, for the netboot.
<zambaboo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master/view/head:/build/README
<anon> zykotick9: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<zambaboo> there. As a shortcut, you can create a mini-ISO image, with only the netboot initrd on it.
<adam_> hey, I deleted a folder from /usr/src
<adam_> and I want to put it back
<adam_> it's a linux-source folder
<don-i> how can i create a user where their home directory is a folder inside mine
<newbie_> <anon> <urlin2u> download successful. md5 verified. :)
<stefan__> Hello, can you give me the command, that lists the name and seriel number of my W-LAN device (and not thousends of other lines)?
<tsimpson> zambaboo: that's controlled from /etc/modules and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules iirc
<don-i> ive created the account, but when i log in via another tty it open into the / and i cant cd into that folder
<urlin2u> newbie_, cool
<gaurav_natty> anyone can help me my printscreen is not working in ubuntu 11.04
<linuxuz3r> don-i, check your user settings
<zambaboo> tsimpson, thats for building with mkinitramfs. the resulting image does not contain the installer bits.
<anon> newbie_: it took just a "few" hours
<newbie_> lol
<skraps> does anyone here no how to build srpm on the ubuntu platform
<zambaboo> skraps, why....
<newbie_> am downloading the manual now.
<bullgard4_> How can I determine what section a certain program belongs to? For example, what package belongs the package »sudoku« to?
<zykotick9> stefan_, you could try "lspci -nn|grep -i network" if it's PCI
<anon> ot: do u know a specific website to find firmware updates for a device. i cant find it in official website
<stefan__> zykotick9, that's it
<zykotick9> skraps, not really the best idea to mix packages from different distros, but check out if alien supports it somehow
<bullgard4_> How can I determine what section a certain package belongs to? For example, what section belongs the package »sudoku« to?
<don-i> linuxuz3r, i got it work, at least while loggin into the machine. I changed the owner of the file and that ended up working..i can always sudo into it when i need..that actually works even better
<don-i> linuxuz3r, thanks
<zambaboo> skraps, best tell us why you're doing it so we can tell you where you're going wrong.
<gaurav_natty> zykotick9, any help regarding my printscreen problem
<linuxuz3r> don-i, no problema
<zykotick9> gaurav_natty, nope, sorry
<skraps> I have a src rpm from a older package, I replaced the tar.gz file, and modifed the spec file to match. Now I don't know what todo to turn it into a SRPM so I can try to build it into a RPM
<zambaboo> skraps, but _why_ are you doing this?
<don-i> anyone know where i can get glibc ? im trying to compile vsftpd, since the ubuntu repos dont have the recent version...but i get an error saying it cant find reference to crypt, which when i checked online was part of glibc or libcrypt, but i cant find where to get those libs
<linuxuz3r> skraps, try checkinstall
<Guest90841> hello
<Guest90841> help
<Guest90841> quit
<Guest90841> bye
<Guest90841> quit
<skraps> My friend wants it done for his server, and I think it would be a good thing to know because RPM is a standard for redhat based systems
<anon> ?
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r, checkinstall is for DEBs no RPMs
<zykotick9> s/no/not/
<skraps> i use ubuntu, but his server is centos,
<linuxuz3r> http://www.asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<linuxuz3r> skraps, try that
<zambaboo> skraps, a. you have _no_ idea what you're in for, take it from an rhca, b. dont build rpms on a .deb based system
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r, oh, guess i was wrong, sorry.
<marlun> In many commands you use the double-dash symbol -- ...I would like to read more about it but I can't find where to read about it. The reason is I don't understand why it's used.
<rileyp> Does irsend work with kernel 2.6.38-10-generic anda mceusb transciever? I cant get it working it was fine in lucid
<zambaboo> skraps, if anything, get on a redhat box an try rpmerizor
<linuxuz3r> im back
<skraps> zambaboo: ty
<zambaboo> yw. really man. rpm is complex as it is. do NOT do this on a debian derivative.
<rww> marlun: -- is used if the option name is more than one letter. So you might have "foo --bar" and "foo -b". It's done that way because single-dash options can have arguments as so: "foo -bar" where -b is the option and 'ar' is the argument to it.
<rww> marlun: (so without the --, -bar is ambiguous between a multi-character option named bar and a single-character option with an argument)
<marlun> rww: Yes but sometimes it is used by itself like "foo --bar -- bar" as if it is some kinds of seperator.
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<rww> marlun: In that sense, it means that everything following is an argument, not an option.
<rww> marlun: even if it begins with -
<marlun> rww: ah, that makes sense, thanks!
<glebihan> don-i, I think you should install the "libcrypt-dev" package
<k-man> does ubuntu use /etc/network/interfaces for configuring the network?
<k-man> or is there some other fancy way of doing it?
<rww> k-man: by default, it uses NetworkManager. If you don't have NetworkManager running, you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<k-man> rww, ah, I see, thanks
<linuxuz3r> skraps, checkinstall is a program that monitors an installation procedure (such
<linuxuz3r>        as  make install, install.sh ), and creates a standard package for your
<linuxuz3r>        distribution (currently deb, rpm and tgz packages are  supported)  that
<linuxuz3r>        you  can  install through your distribution's package management system
<linuxuz3r>        (dpkg, rpm or installpkg).
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<don-i> glebihan, ill try it now, thanks
<glebihan> don-i, let me know how it goes
<don-i> glebihan, building now :) lets see
<don-i> glebihan, nope :(
<glebihan> don-i, same error ?
<don-i> sysdeputil.c:(.text+0xf7): undefined reference to `crypt'
<don-i> i downloaded libxcrypt-dev
<don-i> maybe libcrypto++ -dev ?
<bullgard4_> !enter | don-i
<ubottu> don-i: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glebihan> don-i, try the "libc6" package
<don-i> glebihan, i already have it...libc6 and libc6-dev
<mintie> I can't use Ubuntu Software Center to install anything new - it says there is a problem with aptdaemon. I have reported the problem but how do I fix it?
<mintie> I want to install wine.
<urlin2u> mintie, what happens if you run sudo apt-get update in the terminal?
<glebihan> don-i, where did you download the source for vsftpd from ?
<don-i> https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd.html#download
<mintie> urlin2u, it is updating. Cheers :P
<urlin2u> mintie, then run the upgrade
<hellothere007> back again; anyone want to recommend me their favourite open-source rts game?... the one i found was :(
<johest> hi there, can someone maybe inform about the difference between the desktop and the server kernel?
<hellothere007> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kamikaze> does anyone know the official IRC support server of Linux Mint? I need it for my laptop
<hellothere007> Kamikaze: try http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<hellothere007> Kamikaze: look for section "B3"
<Kamikaze> thanks let me try it )
<hellothere007> :)
<don-i> glebihan, any thoughts ?
<mintie> urlin2u, i thought the update would work but aptd keeps crashing
<glebihan> don-i, no, I think you should contact the author to report the problem (as suggested in the INSTALL file)
<urlin2u> mintie, can you pastebin the errors?
<don-i> glebihan, ya i guess thats what I'll have to do
<don-i> glebihan, thanks for your help
<glebihan> don-i, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be more useful
<hellothere007> any good rts games for ubuntu?
<george> hello ubuntuers :)
<don-i> glebihan, you were. its not me..its them :) thanks again
<ProphetZ> LOL, um what's the default password?
<george> hey a question...
<mintie> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/669803/
<george> im on 10.04 and
<ProphetZ> Or username for that matter?
<zykotick9> ProphetZ, IF you mean on the live cd try ubuntu/ubuntu or just ubuntu as user and blank p/w
<george> when i connect to wifi the icon looks disconnected but its not
<ProphetZ> Doh! Too many retries.
<jigal> good morning
<zykotick9> ProphetZ, looks like it's ubuntu as user with no password
<jigal> can someone tell me how i can update firefox on ubuntu 10.04?
<urlin2u> mintie, first place I would look is synaptic-custom filters-broken packages, not sure if any will be there though
<zykotick9> jigal, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable?field.series_filter=lucid
<mintie> urlin2u, how do I go about doing that?
<ProphetZ> I burned a new disc anyway. The last one reported "Errors in 1 files!" but didn't say which during the Media test.
<jigal> zykotick9, can't i do it through apt-get
<urlin2u> mintie, go to applications in unity left bar if your using unity type synaptic and follow the trail as I gave
<zykotick9> jigal, yes, once you've added that PPA
<zykotick9> jigal, be aware the PPAs are 3rd party however
<k_sze> Hi guys.
<k_sze> If I execute a command that is immediately detached from the terminal, how do I catch the PID of the process into a variable? (e.g.: "pppd call ipaq &")
<k_sze> I want to catch the PID so I can kill it anytime.
<K-Rich> hmmmmm
<zykotick9> k_sze, can't you search for it?  "ps aux | grep pppd"
<ProphetZ> Sorry for my repeated disconnects. I'm phoning this in by Yet Another Android IRC while I try to get my old lappy going on Ubuntu.
<k_sze> zykotick9: that doesn't look very script-friendly. :/
<urlin2u> zykotick9, ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable  is the correct ppa
<jigal> zykotick9, i added the ppa in my terminal
<zykotick9> k_sze, script friendly, no.  Sorry
<jigal> how do i update?
<behran> I have a default ubuntu 11.04 installation, wonder how i could change soundlevel from the commandline?
<ProphetZ> Sitting on filesystem. squashfs... this and wubi took the longest last time.
<K-Rich> ps aux | grep i[p]aq | awk '{print $2}'
<k_sze> zykotick9: and it's not safe if there are more processes from the same executable file already running.
<zykotick9> urlin2u, is that a question or statement?  that is the link i sent to jigal
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I guess thats what you put I think, sorry
<ProphetZ> No errors found! Restarting... :D
<K-Rich> that will give you the PID
<jigal> zykotick9, i succeeded to add the ppa. now how can i upgrade?
<zykotick9> jigal, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install firefox" should work
<ProphetZ> Yarg! Why is the screen off? Not just blank, off...
<isbric> Hey
<urlin2u> zykotick9, they changed the ppa overnight I hadn't realized that.
<ribot> hey, where is the httpd error log
<k_sze> K-Rich: that still does not guarantee that I'm getting the PID of the correct instance though, if there are multiple instances of the executable running, no?
<K-Rich> k_sze, hmmmm not sure with multiple instances
<isbric> i got a little problem, got some ubuntu 10.04 server running openntpd, on reboot however openntpd doesnt start.
<ProphetZ> It's stuck with the screen off...
<ProphetZ> Aha!
<silare> How do I change nautilus's background colour so in root it's green instead of red?
<ProphetZ> Sloooowwwwww old laptop.
<isbric> thats due to the server not bringing up the interface fast enugh, i wonder if this is a common problem?
<amh345> is there anyway to reset my ubuntu password without knowing what the current password is?
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<k_sze> K-Rich: seeing as how the PID is immediately printed to the terminal when I launch a detached process, there must be a way to catch it. :/
<don-i> anyone here familiar with gpg ?
<rww> don-i: best to ask your actual question and see
<ProphetZ> Nice bot in here... I shouldn't be surprised.
<amh345> that's all it takes to reset your p/w?  what the heck is the point in having one?
<don-i> im looking at the vsftpd site, and there are 2 files, the main source in a .tar.gz and a .asc text file. It says to verify the signature to ensure authenticity
<don-i> Ive been reading this site http://www.bigpointyteeth.se/docs/vsftpd-openbsd-HOWTO.html  and they go over how to verify signatures, but what good does that really do ?
<rww> don-i: none, if you don't have a reason to trust the keys creating the signatures
<gneral> Kernel 3, released?
<zykotick9> don-i, may I ask why you don't just use the vsftp in ubuntu's repository?
<amh345> another quick question.  is there a maximum length password?
<k_sze> K-Rich: looks like there's a built-in variable for that: $!
<amh345> somehow i changed my p/w last night.  i wrote it down and even copy pasted it into ubuntu. but now, it no worky.
<don-i> rww, but to ensure that the source is authenticate and 'trustworthy' why verify another file ? shouldnt there be a way to test the source to make sure it hasnt been tampered with ?
<zykotick9> gneral, a while ago 3.0.3 is out
<don-i> zykotick9, its not update to date.
<ProphetZ> amh345 I never saw the point of OS passwords anyway. If an intruder has local access, you're already doomed.
<zykotick9> don-i, that's NOT a real reason.  best of luck.
<Slart> amh345: no computer is safe when you have unlimited physical access to it.. (or perhaps very few computers)
<don-i> zykotick9, though im using it now, i cant build the latest because im missing some libs. lol..thanks
<amh345> is there a way to change root password while im logged in.  because im currently logged in at the moment via vnc.  for some reason my old pw worked with vnc. but not when authenticating in updates sudo/etc/
<ProphetZ> amh345, CAPS?
<ProphetZ> Fn key...
<zykotick9> amh345, did you change your hostname?
<amh345> ProphetZ: no caps.  ive even typed it in a txt editor.
<fincan> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 btrfs installation, with btrfs root install now ubuntu boot process reached 80sec+, I read some bug report but could not find any solution. Any suggestion about this bug?
<rww> don-i: foo.asc contains a detached signature of foo.tar.gz. During the signature verification process, gpg looks at the .asc file, the source tarball, and the relevant keys, and makes sure everything matches up. You thus get an assurance that the source tarball has not been modified since the key signed it, but not an assurance that the key that signed it is the actual developer. That's why the web of trust exists.
<amh345> no, no hostname change.  i cant figure this out.
<amh345> somehow i set a new password and confirmed it when it was wrong? wtd
<ProphetZ> OK! I'm at (a very slow) Ubuntu desktop. How do I make the empty partition on my USB hard disk drive bootable?
<don-i> rww, ah, i see, i didnt realize it checks the source as well. I just moved the source tar to another directory, and gpg couldnt verify. THAT makes sense now. thanks :)
<ProphetZ> I hope this isn't a stupid question, I've been through it several times and failed several different ways.
<ProphetZ> Frozen? No mouse movement...
<ProphetZ> It was working for a moment.
<amh345> does remoting in via vnc use the same password as my account?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Anyone know if compiz effects work on ubuntu 11.4 from VM?
<wh1zz0> Cuz Im testing and trying to find out if it's working
<ProphetZ> Yarg I hate the creepy screen off activity. It keeps freezing here and I never know how long to wait.
<ProphetZ> I selected Install Ubuntu from the startup screen this time...
<ProphetZ> Any way to see what it's doing right now? (Screen off, HDD and CD activity)
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, did you install to the usb external?
<chicori> hi, I ve been given an ip:port to connect to the internet over a lan , where do i put that in?
<ProphetZ> Aha! Here we go, no location choices yet urlin2u, I always get to Install and then it hangs with no messages onscreen.
<ProphetZ> But now I have a new disc. :D
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, wasn't your ram low I don't reneber everybodies posts.
<ikonia> chicori: in the proxy settings
<urlin2u> remember*
<pincio> olteirc.net
<ProphetZ> 256mb. Yes very small, but system was using only 24 MB earlier.
<Morgz> if you don't like unity, can u be rid of it easily?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, what is the disc which distro?
<ikonia> Morgz: you can swap it to kde/xfce something like that
<ProphetZ> Ubuntu 10.04
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, is it the alternative disc that is probably just to little ram.
<chicori> ikonia, where are the proxy settings in ubuntu?
<linagee> if I use alien to install the mysql server 5.5 RPMs into Ubuntu 11.04, will anything break? will I be able to upgrade when ubuntu finally gets mysql 5.5?
<don-i> amh345, i believe its a seperate pass, when i vnc into my machine i use a different password
<herkupus> ProphetZ: 256 mb is definitely not enough ram for the desktop live cd
<ikonia> chicori: I actually don't know in unity,
<chicori> ikonia, using gnome
<chicori> got it anyway, thanks
<don-i> amh345, to change root password, i believe its sudo passwd
<ProphetZ> herkupus, it says it is...
<linagee> herkupus: why not? hah
<amh345> sudo passwd is asking me for a password :(
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, low ram and external HD is a lot to overcome really.
<don-i> amh345, are you an admin on machine ?
<herkupus> ProphetZ: "it"?
<linagee> herkupus: I have booted linux with a GUI on 128MB ram. just use swap. (don't care about speed because its for a dedicated project. :) )
<makara> fyi: i figured out why ubuntu wasn't saving my desktop resolution settings in xconf.
<don-i> amh345, if you are an admin then enter your normal password
<herkupus> linagee: i am talking about the ubuntu desktop live cd, not any other distro
<ikonia> amh345: you should not use sudo passwd
<linagee> herkupus: specifically.......... ok. :)
<ProphetZ> The minimum specifications on the Ubuntu Download page. The alternative didn't actually seem to explain what the differences were, so I went vanilla.
<herkupus> linagee: and when doing an initial install from the live cd, you don't have swap
<ProphetZ> It does have swap.
<linagee> herkupus: don't use the desktop CD. use the server one. easy enough to turn on swap and then convert a server install to a desktop one.
<ikonia> the alternative install is a better option than the server one
<makara> changing the res by going 'system - preferences - monitors' will override x11
<ProphetZ> I can hear it swapping and it says 1058mb of free "unallocated" space on the Windows drive for swapping.
<amh345> this is madness.  i tossed my only keyboard on the machine.. and the keyboard is glitchy.  hah
<herkupus> linagee: i know the server and alternate cd use fewer ram.
<ProphetZ> Found the bad key, amh345?
<amh345> ProphetZ: nah. i dont know what the hell is going on :)
<ProphetZ> If this doesn't work I will try alternative next.
<herkupus> linagee: i do net install by default (mini.iso)
<linagee> ProphetZ: a better question in, why so little ram? time to upgrade. :)
<linagee> s/in/is/
<etfb> I've just discovered that my monitor should be able to display 1280x1024, but that option doesn't appear in the System Settings/Hardware/Monitors list of resolutions.  How do I add it?
<ProphetZ> I clicked English, now I've had a spinning wheel of death for about two minutes. Why wouldn't it warn of low memory?
<zagibu> you mean like all the other modern OS do?
<ikonia> ProphetZ: because it's slow due to low memeory, not fatal
<ProphetZ> It's a very old computer. I don't like to throw them out when nothing's broken.
<linagee> ProphetZ: if its an old computer, use a non-GUI linux install. it should work just fine.
<zagibu> or use alternate and install a low-weight window manager
<billybigrigger> what DE are you using on this old computer? please dont say gnome or kde?
<billybigrigger> xfce or even lxde are great desktop environments for older hardware
<ubuntu> hello
<spo0kz> gratz on the user name ^^
<herkupus> xfce 4.x is bloated too. i'd go for fluxbox or icewm.
<linagee> zagibu: windows admin: "if it doesn't have a Next->Next->Next on the installer, how do I install it?" heh
<billybigrigger> really? havent tried xfce for a long time...sorry to hear that herkupus :(
<ikonia> billybigrigger: it's fine, not bloated at all
<ikonia> billybigrigger: people scream bloat for no reason.
<ProphetZ> LOL, well it ran XP Home just fine until Flash 10.3 and SP3 etc. I've got Tiny XP but I thought I'd go with a "legit" solution, since this PC is the sacrificial calf of our living room.
<billybigrigger> prodriver, oh you'll be fine running xfce on it if you can run XP
<ikonia> ProphetZ: at some point you have to accept that your hardware is not good enough to deal with modern computing needs, that is "broke" even if the hardware activly runs
<spo0kz> you could apply the "legit" in more ways then one if you ask me
<billybigrigger> seriously give either xfce or lxde a try, that is if your afraid of the command line, and NEED a gui
<amh345> so my only way to reset this pw is too reboot and go through the info on that link?
<amh345> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<amh345> that link
<ikonia> amh345: what password have you lost
<amh345> ikonia: i believe root
<ikonia> amh345: root has no password
<linagee> ikonia: by default. :P
<etfb> ProphetZ, modern computers have much bigger wires, so they can fit the modern, larger electrons. In the older, smaller-wired computers, those electrons often get stuck, which is why they run so slowly.
<ProphetZ> linagee: It DOES have a Next Next Next, trouble is, it never finishes. I'd much rather have some feedback on screen so I know what's happening.
<amh345> yeah. i set a root pw
<ikonia> etfb: please don't misslead people
<linagee> ProphetZ: switch to a console and see if there are kernel errors spewing out
<ProphetZ> I only chose Ubuntu because it ran so well on my other (less) old laptop.
<etfb> ikonia: I only mislead very very stupid people.
<ikonia> amh345: then you need to recover it from the recovery shell, however you should not set the root password if you don't know what you're doing, there is no reason to set it
<ikonia> etfb: don't try to mislead anyone please.
<linagee> amh345: I am not saying you should set one. just saying that it just happens to be set up that way. :)
<etfb> hush, ikonia.
<amh345> ikonia: i cant figure out how this messed up. i had my old password working fine last night. then i updated and confirmed(no less) a pw i dont know
<amh345> is there a char limit to passwords?
<Dogget> Running on 10.10 and cannot upgrade to 11.04 due to graphic issues. Any help more than welcome
<amh345> yeah, this thing keeps asking me for a pw from my keyring. none of the pws are working
<ikonia> amh345: you need to boot from the recovery option and just do "passwd root" from the recovery shell
<ProphetZ> ikonia, no way. I am never going to stop using my 8088XT. It's the perfect PC!
<ikonia> amh345: that will allow you to reset your root password
<ikonia> ProphetZ: ok - then please stop complaining about it
<da4an1qu1> anyone noticing issues using ftp to security.ubuntu.com
<linagee> I wonder if I can get an X server running on my old Tandy 1000EX. :)
<da4an1qu1> used to work, now it seems to be broken
<linagee> I think it only had like 1MB of memory or something. I'd probably be lucky to get a linux CLI working. :)
<Ekushey> ProphetZ: 8088 is the perfect pc? what do you do with it?
<Dogget> Any help with upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 without having to rebuild everything is more than welcome :-)
<ProphetZ> LOL, ikonia, my 8088XT has no Video Graphics Adapter and runs about 12mhz. I only use it for retro decor.
<miikael> is it possible to reduce the time in grub to pick OS from 10 sec to 1 sec somehow?
<ikonia> miikael: surething, it's the timeout value in the grub.conf
<linagee> ProphetZ: door stop
<billybigrigger> Dogget, to upgrade, simply run 'update-manager -d' either in the run dialog or in a command line
<miikael> ikonia: its located in /etc/?
<ikonia> ProphetZ: this is a support channel, we can try to help you with issues,
<ikonia> billybigrigger: no !
<ikonia> billybigrigger: -d is "development" upgrade
<sunit> I am trying to install j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin and getting error error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<billybigrigger> ikonia, hah, shite i need to blink here a few times, i read 11.10
<linagee> ikonia: I think you don't mess with grub.conf in the latest version of things (grub2). you are supposed to mess with some other file that creates a grub.conf. (argh. I really don't like that.)
<ikonia> billybigrigger: control the language
<zagibu> huh, why does a java lib need c stuff?
<billybigrigger> Dogget, yeah don't do what i told you there, i completely MISREAD your question
<ikonia> linagee: correct, in /etc/grub
<linagee> ikonia: that's it
<ikonia> linagee: however that is the value you need to change in those files and run update-grub
<billybigrigger> ikonia, my bad :P
<linagee> ikonia: it pisses me off though. first learn the syntax of grub.conf, next they change it to be built from somewhere else. argh.
<Dogget> @billy it's ok dude :-)
<miikael> ikonia: i cannot locate "grub.conf" where is the file supposed to be?
<Dogget> I can explain my issue if you wish
<ikonia> !grub2 > miikael
<ubottu> miikael, please see my private message
<ProphetZ> Jeez, Linux always reminds me of the gaps between users and admins and developers. Although in this case my main complaint is that I can't see what's going on.
<billybigrigger> Dogget, go right ahead, no one can help you out if they don't know your trouble
<Dogget> Ok sure.
<ikonia> ProphetZ: it's just slow because your machine is so poor spec
<ProphetZ> I was going to set up TinyMe, but that froze during Install too.
<linagee> ikonia: its like learn the format of XF86Config and then they just change that to some sort of autodetect magic as well. hah
<ikonia> ProphetZ: you may have a hardware error too,
<da4an1qu1> can anyone advise me where i report the fact that ftp is broken on security.ubuntu.com
<da4an1qu1> ?
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, no it's just you
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, 230 Login successful.
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, you know your supposed to login anonymously right?
<da4an1qu1> yep, but you can't pull down a dir list
<ProphetZ> OK well I should probably join (poundsign)sleep soon. It'll be at the same spinning wheel of death when I get up tomorrow...
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, well you didn't say that, i see that now
<miikael> ikonia: all the diffrent grub files confuse me, which one should i edit to reduce the timeout?
<da4an1qu1> aha. cheers. sorry, yep  i should have mentioned
<Dogget> Well I used to have an 4850 ATi card which has now been replaced by a 6850. With the old 4850 I can install 11.04. If I try using the 6850 I can't get past the "install ubuntu" option then the screens blanks out and the pc hangs there, waiting for me to reboot it. Even if I manage to install 11.04 using the 4850 and then replace it with the 6850 I get the same blank screen and the pc hangs.
<ikonia> miikael: did you read the url ubottu sent you
<ikonia> Dogget: how do you know the PC hangs ?
<YouSirOne> Hi what is up with security.ubuntu.com? Is it offline?
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, even in passive mode there is no dir list
<Dogget> I feel like Deckcard running after Roy Batty!
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, file a bug i guess?
<ProphetZ> Hey I have both those cards. I just unpacked them. An nVidia 6800 too.
<Dogget> Because it stays there, doesn't do anything...
<miikael> ikonia: yeah but to be honest i didnt understand much of it
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, or better yet contact the admin
<ikonia> Dogget: that's not a hang
<Dogget> Nothing happens
<ikonia> Dogget: that's a blank screen
<da4an1qu1> billybigrigger, how do i do that?
<Dogget> Yes sir, I mentioned that, the screen blanks out
<da4an1qu1> billybigbrigger, I mean how do i contact the admin?
<Dogget> I cannot do or see anything, hence me rebooting it
<ikonia> Dogget: yes, but it's not a hang - don't tell people it's a hang as that will confuse the issue
<ikonia> da4an1qu1: sorting it now
<Dogget> ok ok I mean no harm!
<billybigrigger> da4an1qu1, send a line to security AT ubuntu DOT COM
<da4an1qu1> thank you billybigrigger and ikonia
<urlin2u> miikael, you trying to change the grub time out?
<ProphetZ> I thought it was hanging too: couldn't get a console, nothing. Just screen totally off and hard drive buzzing away.
<Dogget> I have the latest ati drivers running for my 6850 on 10.10, all is fine if that helps.
<miikael> urlin2u: yeah to 1 sec
<zagibu> Well, old harddrive have trouble storing the larger electrons. They have much more mass, and slow the spin down, and sometimes even fall off...
<Kamikaze> sorry guys, what's the difference between KDE and Gnome ?
<zagibu> Gnome is better ;P
<Dogget> I went the wubi route, cd boot route, upgrade toute, same issue all the way.
<urlin2u> miikael, gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  change the grub time out
<ProphetZ> I pressed down, nada. Enter, seemingly nada, then eventually a console showed up and it finished booting into setup.
<zagibu> Kamikaze: they are two different desktop environements
<urlin2u> miikael, looks like this GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<zagibu> that means, how windows look, and what kind of preinstalled programs you have will be different
<billybigrigger> Kamikaze, check out their respective websites and make the choice for yourself, don't start that topic in here :)
<miikael> urlin2u: found it, thank you so much :) is it also possible to set a wallpaper as background? :)
<urlin2u> miikael, not sure there.
<zagibu> note that most programs run in both gnome or kde, so it's more a choice of taste, than of functionality
<Guest95048> hello
<urlin2u> miikael, also run sudo update-grub when you close that editsaved
<miikael> alright
<Guest95048> hello eny body there
<ikonia> Guest95048: many people
<Guest95048> mmmmmmmm
<Guest95048> but there is no one say hi for me
<ikonia> Guest95048: it's a busy channel for support discussion
<ProphetZ> Dogget, mine spent about fifteen minutes on a black screen. (2.2ghz Celeron with only 256mb of RAM, I know it should be shot, but it was playing YouTube and Game Of Thrones last week and only Windows kludginess is making me want to try Linux on it.
<ikonia> Guest95048: if you need support, just ask a question about ubuntu
<Guest95048> ok
<Guest95048> thank you
<ProphetZ> )
<Dogget> Well I am running a quad core CPU, 4 gig of ram and running a 6850 so it shouldn't be the problem there Prophet :-)
<ikonia> the spec of your machine doesn't change your video cards compatability
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, if you bumped the ram up you would have no problems,  would max it out.
<pedro_> I want to upgrade my pc and not whether to buy a new cpu or SSD, which would you recommend?
<Dogget> I think it is down to the graphics not being recognized properly somehow on 11.04
<urlin2u> I8
<ProphetZ> But I do wonder if sitting on the creepy black screen is pretty typical during install.
<billybigrigger> pedro_, depends what you use the machine for
<ikonia> Dogget: yes, some ati and nvidia cards have problems and either don't work or require specific boot options
<Guest95048> in my computer the sound in unconnect in some time
<Dogget> It's starnge because it works perfectly on 10.10
<ikonia> Dogget: not really, versions change
<zagibu> definately SSD
<pedro_> billybigrigger: i use it for internet, games, documents
<Dogget> even before installing the Ati drivers, I can still install and launch ubuntu
<Guest95048> and i most restart to fix proplem
<billybigrigger> pedro_, well what cpu do you have now?
<pedro_> intel E7500
<krise> hello my friends
<zagibu> go with the SSD, you won't regret it
<Guest95048> semprone
<krise> i need some help
<billybigrigger> pedro_, i'd probably go with a SSD then
<Guest95048> amd
<zagibu> a newer CPU will not help much at all
<zagibu> an SSD will make a world of difference
<billybigrigger> zagibu, if he's running a celeron it would
<Dogget> The only thing that I could try is use the alternate cd, without any graphical install to start with
<Kamikaze> billybigrigger: if i knew where to read about them i would :)
<zagibu> for internet and documents?
<Dogget> But man oh man, I don't want to lose my settings and all I have done in 10.10
<ikonia> Dogget: that is one of the resolutions for the cards that have problems
<ProphetZ> LOL, not putting an SSD in an eight (ten?) year old laptop. I've got four other machines sitting around, I just don't have an XP disk anymore so I was going to try Ubuntu.
<pedro_> had thought about buying a intel core 2 quad Q8400
<ikonia> Dogget: are you trying to upgrade or install
<Kamikaze> zagibu: which one you would suggest Sr? which es prettier ?
<krise> when im tryng to install-uninstall programs i get the error messege tht says You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings.
<Dogget> As I explained earlier, I have tried, wubi install, cd boot install and upgrade
<billybigrigger> pedro_, i would personally upgrade the cpu first, then do the SSD later, when they are cheaper
<zagibu> prettier? an SSD is an internal device that you'll never see after having installed
<ikonia> Dogget: ok - so are you suggesting a re-install ?
<ikonia> pedro_: you may want to take your hardware discussion to the channel ##hardware
<zagibu> read some reviews on arstechnica and anandtech to make a choice
<Dogget> Dude I really don't want to unless there is something else someone can recommend
<ikonia> Dogget: a re-install won't change anything if your card is a problem
<pedro_> billybigrigger: yeah, ssd its so expensive now
<ace__> hey... after installing ubuntu, grub took over the boot menu. can I return the windows one?
<ikonia> pedro_: please take this discussion to ##hardware
<Dogget> What about the alternate install based on graphics and skipping it until I grab the drivers?
<pedro_> ikonia: k
<Dogget> based on text sorry
<ikonia> Dogget: it will still end up with a black screen on first boot
<ProphetZ> OK I'm restarting an trying a lighter distro. Ubuntu alternative, TinyMe, Damn Small Linux? What should I use?
<urlin2u> ace__, you have a windows disc?
<billybigrigger> pedro_, i still have a 9800gtx in my machine and still have old seagate platter hdd's, gaming is fine on my computer, you'll notice a difference with a quad core, wait for SSD's to lower in price
<ikonia> ProphetZ: ask in ##linux
<Dogget> Not sure what to do really
<ikonia> billybigrigger: stop the hardware discussion please.
<ikonia> Dogget: there are bugs on launchpad.net that explain some of the problems with cards, work arounds and limitations
<billybigrigger> 10-4 rubber ducky, im off to sleep anywho, seems like you have yourself a handful in here ikonia :P
<ace__> yes, I do
<ace__> urlin2u: I have a disc
<urlin2u> ace__, okay windows wont boot ubuntu you will need like easybcd.
<ProphetZ> OK, ikonia.
<Dogget> Not sure where to look at Ikonia
<ace__> urlin2u: I already have that installed as well
<pedro_> billybigrigger: i have Nvidia GTS 450, and games its a bit slow for me
<ikonia> Dogget: search for bugs regarding your card on 11.04
<urlin2u> ace__, which windows release
<ProphetZ> Hey th0r.
<billybigrigger> hehe
<ace__> urlin2u: windows 7 ultimate
<urlin2u> ace__, boot the windows disc to the repair terminal and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<ace__> urlin2u: ok, thanks
<urlin2u> ace__, no problem.
<Dogget> Anybody running an 6850 ati and having issues running 11.04?
<ikonia> Dogget: did you look for the bugs as I told you ?
<Dogget> Which ones?
<urlin2u> ace__, next time just install the bootloader grub to ubuntu, at the something else gui for where you want it.
<ikonia> Dogget: the ones I just told you to search for a few minutes ago
<Dogget> Well I am looking into that right now
<DThought> Hello everyone. I'm playing a game, and i want to play it in windowed-mode (so i can switch between virtual workspaces), but have the game take the maximum available space.
<ikonia> Dogget: ok, so doing that before asking for help seems sensible
<DThought> Sometimes i manage to put the window's area ABOVE the unity(3d) topbar
<DThought> other times that doesn't work.
<DThought> (I'm running natty / 11.04)
<urlin2u> DThought, double clicking a window top panel makes it look as if it is on top
<Dogget> Well I asked for help because I am not aware of certain things, I am trying my way around Linux and encountering issues, it seems sensible enough to me.
<stevethepirate> Hi, my clementine won't play M4A files, despite me grabbing the gstreamer* plugins.
<krise> does anybody want to help me a little?
<krise> when im tryng to install-uninstall programs i get the error messege tht says You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings.
<ikonia> krise: how are you trying to uninstall programs ?
<krise> via kpackage kit
<urlin2u> krise, can you run a sudo apt-get update in a terminal and the password you enter is accepted
<krise> hold on
<krise> yes it works
<urlin2u> krise what is a package that can't be removed?
<urlin2u> krise, and how have you been trying?
<krise> actualy terminal stopped at 99%
<urlin2u> ikonia, missed your same question carry on. ;-)
<krise> i tried to install wine
<krise> it did not install correctly and i tried tu uninstall it
<krise> but than i had this problem
<ProphetZ> I'm guessing I need to register to send to ##linux.
<ikonia> ProphetZ: correct
<krise> terminal finished update, it ok
<urlin2u> krise, try to tab the nic first couple leters the hit tab then they know who your talking to and are informed your answering, shows red .
<senayar> mm this morning the download speed for update is low :(
<urlin2u> senayar, you can change the mirror if needed.
<senayar> the download is in progress
<krise> urlin2u
<senayar> :)
<krise> what?
<urlin2u> krise, col thts it.;---)
<urlin2u> cool
<sav_> Hello you lovely people!
<com64> Hello lovely person!
<ProphetZ> Hm, haven't used IRC in a while... SASL?
<sav_> I have a question about clustering. This is the act of spreading work across connected computers, correct?
<ikonia> sav_: it can be
<com64> Goodbye, lovely person...
<urlin2u> krise, look in synaptic-custom filters-broken packages for wine.
<ProphetZ> I might as well be a grandmother trying to use my DVD remote on my satellite TV here.
<ProphetZ> I've never registered using SASL, only old Nickserv and that was a while ago...
<ProphetZ> Off to find help files I guess!
<sav_> ikonia: And it makes processing time faster and more powerful, yes
<sav_> ?
<ikonia> sav_: it depends on a lot of things.
<krise> urli2u how do i doo that? im newbe
<ikonia> sav_: do you have a question relevant to ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> krise, you in unity?
<krise> kubuntu 11.04
<sav_> ikonia: My question is about clustering with ubuntu machines.
<sav_> ikonia: I have no clue about where to start.
<urlin2u> krise, do you have a panel on the left of the screen?
<ikonia> sav_: you shouldn't do it
<sav_> ikonia: I shouldn't? Why not?
<ikonia> sav_: because as a home user you will not see any benifits
<krise> urlin2u no i have panels on the bottom and on the left
<sav_> ikonia: How can you say that?
<BosSkurt> hi
<ikonia> sav_: because it's the truth
<sav_> ikonia: I have two weak computers. I would like to do something that requires a little more processing power than either of them have individually.
<urlin2u> krise, is the left panel hiding and showing periodically?
<sav_> ikonia: Clustering would not help me?
<ikonia> sav_: clustering will not allow that to happen
<krise> urlin2u yes
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, does Ubuntu use the same audio player as Kubuntu? Amarok?
<sav_> ikonia: Brief explanation?
<wealth> yes
<ikonia> sav_: no
<Myrtti> LINKSWORD2: no
<BosSkurt> _kad [fred] gy
<Myrtti> LINKSWORD2: not by default
<LINKSWORD2> Shoot. Are any of you here familiar with Amarok?
<sav_> ikonia: Er, long explanation?
<ikonia> sav_: no
<wealth> kde uses amarok by default
<urlin2u> krise, click the applications type insynatic, enter your password look for custom filters click the broken packages and see if wine is there to delete.
<urlin2u> krise, type synaptic
<sav_> ikonia: Well, I've never known an ubuntu user to be unhelpful, but I suppose you have no obligation to me.
<sav_> ikonia: fair enough
<ikonia> sav_: I've helped you, I'm not being unhelpful
<ikonia> sav_: if you don't understand clustering, there is no point going into the details of why it won't work
<zagibu> you can install amarok in ubuntu without problems
<sav_> ikonia: You've said "no" a lot, which doesn't help me understand much
<sav_> ikonia: and I asked so I could understand
<ikonia> sav_: the interenet is full of information that is a good introduction
<ikonia> sav_: fine ok
<LINKSWORD2> *Head-desk.* lol
<ikonia> sav_: what application do you want to cluster ?#
<sav_> ikonia: I don't know.
<ikonia> sav_: great start on research
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<ikonia> sav_: you have home user PC's ?
<LINKSWORD2> Well, since my question seems specific to KDE, I'm going to have to go back to the Kubuntu chat.
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  I have set up remote connections to my Ubuntu server using Xvnc launched via inetd, which opens an xdmcp session.  It works fine, but for some reason only one session is allowed at a time.  When there's a session open, any requests for new sessions get refused.  Could this be a limit imposed by xdmcp somehow?
<sav_> ikonia: No need to be snippy. I just thought someone more experienced than I would be better able to give me a good start on the subject
<sav_> ikonia: I'll dig deeper, I suppose
<ikonia> sav_: do you have home user PC's ?
<silare> How do I change nautilus's background colour so in root it's green instead of red?
<sav_> ikonia: I'm leaving, thanks anyway.
<richardjprice> newbie question, i just created a user for myself on a ubuntu server, but tab completion doesn't seem to be enabled for that user? how do i enable?
<ikonia> sav_: fine, you ask for help moan that you don't get details I offer you the details and you're not interested
<zagibu> richardjprice: are you sure it's not a permission problem?
<ionutP> hi
<zagibu> does it not autocomplete things like ls and cd?
<richardjprice> zagibu: i'll investigate
<sav_> ikonia: Who's moaning? Like I said, I don't expect you to do anything. And clearly, you're not interested in helping me, and that's perfectly alright. So away I go.
<Hyperbyte> richardjprice, see if   usermod -s /bin/bash <user>   fixes it
<richardjprice> zagibu: no, doesn't autocomplete, even in my home dir
<krise> urlin2u can we have remote access ?
<urlin2u> krise, ?
<ikonia> sav_: I've just offered to help you by starting to explain it
<krise> when i type synapthic it only gives me touch pad manager
<krise> urlin2u when i type synapthic it only gives me touch pad manager
<richardjprice> Hyperbyte: yes that fixed it, thank you for your help
<urlin2u> krise, wrong button it is in the left panel 2nd to bottom button, and synaptic
<Hyperbyte> richardjprice, be sure to set a correct shell for users you add.  /bin/bash is the default
<sav_> ikonia: Look, I'm not really interested in being bitched at, period. You've given me plenty of indication that I'm only bothering you, which I'm cool with. So leave it be.
<urlin2u> krise, hover the cursor over the buttons till you see applications
<ikonia> sav_: fine, if you don't want the help,
 * IEF pokes Fugu 
<richardjprice> Hyperbyte: thanks for the advice, will remember for next time
<sav_> ikonia: Farewell, goodbye, sayonara. Have a wonderful day.
<Fugu> hai IEF :)
<Hyperbyte> sav_, bye. :)
<Hyperbyte> richardjprice, you're welcome. :)
<zagibu> don't go sav_
<zagibu> savvy sav, I love you, please don't go
<krise> urlin2u i have applications only in K meny, not on the left panel.On the left panel i have only my program buttons i put there
<mang0> I've made my moniter as bright as it can be, but it's still fairly dark when playing minecraft. How do I lighten my moniter more, can I do it through ubuntu?
<dkd> I'm inviting all for Alchemy logical game the beta testing, unlock the elements one by one, and when you will unlock all , add an unique element http://alchemy.h19.ru/
<urlin2u> krise, you runnig kde?
<mang0> zagibu: * sav_ has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<krise> yes
<zagibu> NOOOOOOOO
<urlin2u> krise, not familiar with kde
<Hyperbyte> mang0, see manpage for xrandr.  You can change gamma of your display with that probably.
<zagibu> mang0: I'm not sure, but can you adjust gamma settings in minecraft itself?
<rww> dkd: don't advertise in here, please
<krise> urlin2u i tried to get help in kubuntu chatroom, they sent me here
<mang0> Hyperbyte, zagibu I just found out that /light in singleplayer commands makes it lighter. S'all good!
<krise> what a helpful bros there
<HashNuke> hey all!
<zagibu> you could also use torches, you know :)
<urlin2u> krise, hmmm did they know you were using kde?
<com64> I just installed dwm and xmonad, but when I chose either one from the login screen, then log on, I get an empty screen with nothing but my mouse pointer and the background picture.
<mang0> zagibu: I'm doing a puzzle map :P
<HashNuke> My ubuntu is connecting to my wireless and I'm able to SSH into it from my other comp too. But it isn't connecting to the internet. pinging any server times-out.
<krise> urlin2u i think so yes
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  I have set up remote connections to my Ubuntu server using Xvnc launched via inetd, which opens an xdmcp session.  It works fine, but for some reason only one session is allowed at a time.  When there's a session open, any requests for new sessions get refused.  Could this be a limit imposed by xdmcp somehow?
<zagibu> HashNuke: probably set a wrong gateway
<urlin2u> krise, go back and make sure they do, is my advice. ;-)
<HashNuke> ah let me check
<krise> urlin2u ok thanks for your time
<zagibu> route should output your router's ip somewhere
<urlin2u> krise, no problem.
<niche> Hey guys, I'm using 10.10 and was wondering if I am able to get that cool program search function like what is in 11.04 in the top-left of the desktop
<HashNuke> why are threads on the Ubuntu forums asking for login. The forum results were so handy. And now so useless.
<com64> use google cache
<urlin2u> HashNuke, new policy some links are old and not applicable at times be careful.
<ionutP>  where has moved the dbus interface org.freedesktop.hal?
<HashNuke> zagibu: here's my route http://pastie.org/2395733 I have 192.168.1.1 which is my router's IP as my gateway.
<niche> urlin2u, you know what I'm talking about buddy? hehe
<urlin2u> niche, the unity left panel?
<mang0> niche: If you use the unity interface yes, but most user's don't like it
<HashNuke> urlin2u: oh. but keeping that open would have made a lot of people's lives easier.
<niche> no, not unity.... so I think. You click some symbol I believe and you can type the program you are looking for
<niche> and it will pop up
<HashNuke> mang0: "but most user's don't like it" nice to know I have a lot of company. I stick to the Classic Desktop.
<urlin2u> HashNuke, actually new users were using links that were not applicable the new policy is due to this, some don't look close enough to the date or instructions, it happens.
<zagibu> yeah, that looks good
<mang0> HashNuke: I stick to the classic too
<mang0> :)
<niche> You can install unity on 10.10 Desktop version? I thought you only could on the Notebook
<zagibu> hmmm, can you check the packets with wireshark, maybe?
<don-i> anyone know what this guys solution was ? http://viki.brainsware.org/forum/thread/71  I seem to be having the same problem
<jigal> how do i install the latest jdk on ubuntu
<don-i> I'm going to assume it has to do with rsa certificate for ftps
<fornicator> ulimit is still 1024
<urlin2u> niche, dated in june use at your own decision here,. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-finally-lands-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<zagibu> jigal: do an apt-get update, then apt-cache search openjdk
<urlin2u> niche, decision=risk
<niche> urlin2u, thanks. Haha, why is that a risk? You can't get rid of it?
<niche> I installed 10.10 over 11.04 because of very poor performance. Thinking it may have been due to Unity so I don't think I'll take that risk
<HashNuke_> zagibu: it magically starts to work again. no idea how.
<ProphetZ> Can I turn APIC on after install, or is that setting permanent?
<niche> Although I kind of liked Unity. Wonder if it will make a come back in the next version
<urlin2u> niche, probably but I use unity, I liked maverick but didn't try to run unity, and there may be more updated information is all.
<niche> 11.04 ran like a Ford Festiva, 10.10 runs like a Enzo Ferrari
<geekosopher> niche: 10.10 or 11.10?
<jigal> zagibu, tnd
<jigal> x
<jigal> tnx
<com64> When I choose DWM when logging in, it doesn't seem to load and I get an empty screen with the default ubuntu backdrop and a mouse cursor.
<niche> geekosopher, 10.10
<niche> geekosopher, didn't know 11.10 was out
<linagee> niche: .... its not october yet
<Dogget> :Niche 11.04 doesn't run for me, but 10.10 sure runs damn fast :-)
<niche> Hehe, shows what I know
<ace__> so, is anyone esle here having trouble getting the rightclick button on their touchpad to work in ubuntu?
<niche> Dogget, amen brother. Are you by chance running AMD / ATI?
<linagee> niche: what is the number of the month of october?
<Dogget> Indeed a 6850
<niche> linagee, you shussle your bussle
<com64> apparently it's 8
<niche> You jokesters
<linagee> (last two of year).(month)
<ace__> 8? really?
<com64> Last I checked.
<com64> wait, using the wrong calendar.
<com64> :P
<linagee> com64: use a mayan end of the world calendar. :)
 * com64 stops being non-serious
<ace__> ha! lol!
<oCean> let's move on, please
<jigal> does someone know how i can get the android sdk on ubuntu?
<com64> linagee, maybe they read it upside-down... maybe the end of the world is in 2102
<zagibu> HashNuke: then it was maybe the switch who had to relearn the mac-addresses
<niche> speaking of Mayan calanders... I was just at chichen itza a couple months ago
<zagibu> shouldn't usually take so long, but who knows
<oCean> com64, niche enough already
<billybigrigger> jigal, download it
<zagibu> niche: how was mass tourism there?
<linagee> com64: verisign will lose the .com TLD in 2012. what a fun year it will be.
<zagibu> did you litter the scene a bit?
<com64> hehehe
<niche> zagibu, hot and sweaty
<oCean> zagibu: drop the offtopic discussion. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ace__> right click? ubuntu? anynone?
<oCean> ace__: ask a real question
<com64> ace, huh?
<ace__> oCean: scroll up
<oCean> !anyone | ace__
<ubottu> ace__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ProphetZ> He asked has anyone had trouble with their right click
<zagibu> it's probably a driver problem, ace
<niche> oCean, I want to create a program that calculates the mayan calander in real time and makes predictions
<com64> anyway, neither DWM or xmonad work for me; after logging in I get an empty screen with a backdrop and a mouse cursor.
<nearst> google
<niche> can you halp
<ProphetZ> Prediction: doom!
<oCean> ProphetZ: stop the offtopic now
<ace__> now ubottu is having a go at me :)
<linagee> niche: hook up monkey end trails to the internet using an arduino. real time voodoo!
<nearst> ubottu:
<nearst> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> niche: no, this is not a channel to provide help with programming, try #programming channel
<nearst> ubottu: wmii
<niche> oCean, do you wear a boe tie by chance?
<ace__> ok , I'm  having trouble getting the rightclick button on my HP touchpad to work in ubuntu. any solutions?
<linagee> ace__: I have an HP and ubuntu and have never had that problem
<com64> what happened to the ocean?
<mshadle> does anyone here use ksplice?
<iivvoo> hi. on ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2.x, when new windows are placed ("smart"?), sometimes the bottom of the window is below the bottom toolbar
<iivvoo> anyone know how to fix this?
<iivvoo> it gets annoying having to reposition my vim window each time :)
<ace__> linagee: wll, I installed ubuntu a few days ago on my HP probook but every time I right clikc it behaves like a left click. even a fresh install didn't help
<ace__> I tried wubi and full install... NOTHING
<G00053> really nothing ?
<iivvoo> actually (just enabled autohide), it's actually partly offscreen
<Arney> Menu editor is not showing shorcuts that it ads. HELp please.
<Arney> I looked at xdg/menu files and .config/menu files, non of them contain the added shortcuts, but unity finds them!!
<linagee> ace__: does it do the same thing in knoppix, etc?
<ace__> I haven't tried knoppix but I tried "open"suse and it worked fine
<bullgard4_> How can I determine what section a certain package belongs to? For example, what section belongs the package »sudoku« to?
<urlin2u> ace__, are you geting the click right at the edge of the pad?
<nearst> apt-cache show *package*
<nearst> gudluck :)
<fornicator> hi
<ace__> urlin2u: I get the right clicik if I tap the edge of the pad but doing that is not the best for me. I wand the button to work
<nearst> hi fornicator
<fornicator> nearst: are you master of ulimit?
<oCean> bullgard4_: dpkg -S /path/to/program
<urlin2u> ace__, I think you have to adapt it sounds like it is working.
<nearst> fornicator: not.. im only a doing support and help ppl here
<fornicator> help & support me pleas
<nearst> ubottu: ulimit
<fornicator> i want to increase ulimit
<linagee> ace__: this may or may not work. try this: xmodmap -e "pointer = 2 1"
<nearst> fornicator: what areu trying todo ?
<ace__> urlin2u: you don't know how many times I have to tap that area before I get a response... the button way is much better
<urlin2u> fornicator, change your nic you might get help this is a family friendly channel
<linagee> ace__: xmodmap -e "pointer = default"    <-- revert back if it doesn't work
<oCean> fornicator: ulimit for what?
<fornicator> i did enter "* hard nofiles 10000" in /etc/security/limits.conf but still its 1024
<fornicator> oCean: ulimit for files
<fornicator> i need more sockets
<nearst> fornicator: owh...more file desc
<linagee> ace__: anything?
<oCean> fornicator: all you did was edit limits.conf? You also need to edit a pam configuration file.. common-session I think
<ace__> linagee: the second one worked :) thanks
<ProphetZ> Grrr. Even with no apic and acpi off it still gets stuck right after hitting Install...
<linagee> ace__: cool. np. put that in a startup script somewhere and never worry about it again. :)
<linagee> ace__: (or create an icon if you're lazy and don't want to mess with startup scripts)
<ace__> I prefer messing things up so I'll go with the startup script :)
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, so what does that tell you?
<linagee> ace__: btw, if you have a multi button mouse (like 5, etc) this is also how you can map anything to anything. :)
<nearst> friendlyMan: u need to check into the kernel
<ribot> how can it be that mod_rewrite works from one browser on one computer and not from another browser on another computer?
<nearst> friendlyMan: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max for check your pc file max desc
<wolfric> when trying to create a startup disk, it fails at the end with invalid version string "gnu/linux"
<ace__> linagee: ok, I'll reserve that knowledge for when I get one... right now I  a regular one
<wolfric> i'm using the ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<urlin2u> wolfric, check the md5sum of the ISO
<Nrm> Hi everyone
<nearst> wolfric: make sure md5sum is equal
<nearst> hi Nrm
<nearst> im still not test kernel 3, how it work
<linagee> wolfric: make sure the sha1sum is equal
<wolfric> urlin2u: where are the md5 and sha1 sums show on ubuntu site?
<wolfric> 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<wolfric> f7b0d2b90fbd49794419338c2b9157c095b11bda  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<oCean> !hashes | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mshadle> if anyone here uses ksplice, please let me know. i can't find any good info on it, besides the main site, and the main site doesn't work properly.
<mshadle> by /msging me
<bullgard4_> oCean: '~$ dpkg -S /usr/games/sudoku; sudoku: /usr/games/sudoku.' I infer that you did not give me a proper answer.
<oCean> bullgard4_: no, it means that that file /usr/games/sudoku comes from the package "sudoku"  (the first word in the output)
<nearst> bullgard4: apt-get install gnome-sudoku
<nearst> brb... knew kernel
<bullgard4_> oCean: But I did not aks for a package but for a section.
<Arney> where does unity get all of its shortcuts? I have a ton of trash shortcuts and they are not in the gnome menu system
<Nrm>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS
<wolfric> so the md5 and sha are correct. now what
<oCean> bullgard4_: right, I'm sorry I misread your question. What kind of "section" are you referring to?
<oCean> bullgard4_: you mean 'main', 'universe' etc?
<eraggo> am i only 1 who's computer is encoutering fishing attacks on ssh?
<th0r> eraggo: such attacks occur all the time. Move ssh off port 22 and they should just about disappear
<Nrm> eraggo : you can use fail2ban too
<bullgard4_> oCean: Ubuntu divides all packages that it odffers in "sections". You can find a button "Section" on the left-hand pane in Synaptic. For example a valid section is "Amateur Radio (universe)".
<eraggo> ah. Didnt thought about that... going to change it after getting to home
<bullgard4_> -d
<Arney> how can I list all the servers that are running on my system?
<oCean> bullgard4_: oh right. I'm not sure how to do that in terminal. But you can ask ubottu (here in irc) bye typing /msg ubottu !info sudoku
<oCean> *by
<bullgard4_> oCean: This command provides the 'component' but not the 'section'.
<oCean> bullgard4_: ok, sorry. Than I don't know how to list what you need..
<Nrm> Arney: You can try "netstat -antp" this will show you all the listening port on your host
<Nrm> Arney: and the active connection
<eraggo> Nrm: how that fail2ban actually works?
<bullgard4_> oCean: Ok. Thank you.
<Arney> Nrm worked great.
<Nrm> eraggo: fail2ban is a program that use iptables to block users that try too many times to log into your server
<Nrm> eraggo: you just have to install it
<Nrm> Arney: You're welcome ;-)
<eraggo> Nrm: and after installation it makes its magic in background?
<tutmeep> is there a possibility to format an usb drive if fdisk tells me my drive's a read-only device and I won't be able to write the partition table?
<urlin2u> tutmeep, if you wipe the partition it should be good
<nick> hello
<tutmeep> urlin2u: I wouldn't know how. Neither fdisk nor gparted are able to wipe it.
<urlin2u> tutmeep, is it unmounted?
<tutmeep> urlin2u: yes
<tutmeep> urlin2u: I am only informed that it's a read-only file system and it's not possible to write on it.
<urlin2u> tutmeep, maybe it's toast you can try a force I guess.
<spyingboy> Hello
<tutmeep> urlin2u: how would i do that?
<urlin2u> tutmeep, mounted it wont wipe it oipen disk utility unmount and try then
<urlin2u> tutmeep, I have never used fdisk look at the helkp
<urlin2u> help[
<urlin2u> tutmeep, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-delete-files-securely-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<tutmeep> urlin2u: I unmounted it via disk utility and then tried again via the command line, just to be sure. Still, gparted tells me it cannot write on a read-only device.
<llutz> tutmeep: has it a hardware write-protection?
<mactimes> Hi.
<mactimes> Could someone let me know how do I install the non-free codecs?
<urlin2u> tutmeep, look at the link, in gparted delete then wrote a new partition.
<oCean> bullgard4_: I think I found what you're after. It's through the dpkg-query command:   dpkg-query -W -f='${PackageSpec} ${Version}\t${Section}\n' sudoku
<urlin2u> write*
<zagibu> tutmeep: maybe it's one of those drives that has two partitions, one with vendor-specific crap software that is read only, and one for the data?
<mactimes> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<tutmeep> zagibu: exactly.
<Fudge> how do u scroll up a page etc in a console
<zagibu> you can always dd it with zeroes
<zagibu> then partition it
<urlin2u> mactimes, restricted extras in synaptic
<mactimes> Fudge shift+page up
<mactimes> urlin2u I'll check that.  Thank you!
<oCean> mactimes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tutmeep> llutz: I don't know if there is a hardware write protection. Is there any way I can check?
<Fudge> thats what i thought but its not working
<mactimes> oCean Thank you.
<urlin2u> mactimes, cool.
<liwei> hello
<llutz> tutmeep: is there any data you need on the drive? if NOT: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<tutmeep> zagibu: I tried that one, but I'm only told it's not possible to write on the device.
<mactimes> Fudge Sure?  What console are you using?  Bare TTY?
<bullgard4_> oCean: '~$ dpkg-query -W -f='${PackageSpec} ${Version}\t${Section}\n' sudoku; No packages found matching sudoku.' What should I substitute for '{PackageSpec}'?
<zagibu> tutmeep: make sure to write to the device, not the partition, and unmount the partitions before
<Fudge> mactimes  how can i tell, im using natty
<tutmeep> llutz, zagibu: I get this error message: dd: opening `/dev/sdb': Read-only file system
<oCean> bullgard4_: I tried this, and this should be the actual command (no substitutions required). No packages found , normally means that the package 'sudoku' is not installed. Is it currently?
<llutz> tutmeep:is it a thumbdrive?  does it have a switch/slider/something for ro/rw? detach it, reattach, try again
<daserfost> HELLO
<tutmeep> llutz: no switch :(
<oCean> bullgard4_: you could try this with an other package you have installed? (pick any package from the output of dpkg -l)
<mactimes> Fudge Well, Shift+PGUP should work then.  Have you changed any shortcuts configuration?
<zagibu> you should also watch dmesg while attaching the drive
<urlin2u> daserfost, what's up.
<zagibu> maybe there will be hints
<mactimes> urlin2u oCean Thank you.  That worked. ;-)
<urlin2u> ;)
<dr3mro> does any one knows if the power regression bug fixed on the 3.1 rc2  kernel???
<Fudge> nah mactimes  dont think so
<tutmeep> llutz: and retrying also didn't change anything.
<daserfost> rlin2u: what's hot in ubuntu
<ikonia> dr3mro: 3.1 kernel isn't in ubuntu yet so it's not really an ubuntu discussion
<oCean> daserfost: this is not really a discussion channel. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daserfost> lol
<daserfost> just kidding
<mactimes> Fudge Try closing that console and opening a new one.
<dr3mro> no it's in kernel.ubuntu.com i am downloading it now ??
<dr3mro> ikonia, no it's in kernel.ubuntu.com i am downloading it now ??
<llutz> tutmeep: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<mactimes> Fudge Then try something like 'ls -l /etc'
<mactimes> Fudge Hold down SHIFT and tap PAGE UP
<mactimes> Fudge Are you using a notebook or something like that?
<mactimes> Fudge If so, check if you don't have a 'Fn' or 'Function' key on that.
<Fudge> nah its a desktop
<mactimes> Fudge If so, probably you have to hold down SHIFT and Fn, then tap PAGE UP
<Fudge> i use speakup tts but that is not conflicting with the keybinds
<Fudge> not to worry its not biggy
<com64> I seem to be having a little trouble. Nothing shows up in my home folder in ubuntu 11.04's file manager except for one file (.xsession-errors)
<ikonia> dr3mro: it's not in an official release.
<Fudge> com64  check hidden files but sounds bad
<mactimes> Fudge Oh, so I don't know what I could be.  Sorry. =/
<com64> Fudge: did.
<Fudge> np mactimes  thanx
<mactimes> Fudge You're welcome.
<com64> though, I can access any subdirectory by specifying the location int he location bar
<zagibu> com64: what does pwd say in your home folder?
<Fudge> if youre in gnome it seems unlikely that is the only file
<com64> well, it is.
<com64> one sec, opening a new tab in guake...
<Fudge> try to reset your folder views, nautilus com64  ?
<com64> pwd says /home/daniel
<com64> how do I reset my folder views?
<zagibu> if you don't see the files, but can switch into subdirs, the execute flag on your dir permission is missing, IIRC
<com64> ah, it's working now after pressing F5. For some reason, f5 wasn't working before.
<com64> or even switching back into the home folder.
<zagibu> yeah, those pesky  caches
<bullgard4_> oCean: I made a mistake. I entered this command in a computer where the package sudoku was not installed. --  My apologies. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<tutmeep> llutz: your command seems to work, but when i remount the drive manually, it's still read-only
<miedepain> slt
<llutz> tutmeep: why do you mount it, if you want to partition it?
<oCean> bullgard4_: np, and welcome.
<tutmeep> llutz: i mounted it to see if it was still read-only.
<daniel> Whenever I reboot, I can't access my home folder directly in any file manager unless I run "fusermount -u ~/.gvfs
<tutmeep> llutz: also, I still cannot partition it, regardless if it's mounted or not.
<llutz> tutmeep:umount it, " sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb" and "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1"   then "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" to create new partitions
<tutmeep> llutz: tried that, but I still only get the message that it's a read-only device
<llutz> tutmeep: odd, now ideas left here, sry
<llutz> s/now/no/
<daniel> hm... I can't change my nick in irssi...
<daniel> ah nvm
<tutmeep> llutz: i guess there is some hidden hardware switch or something.
<tutmeep> Still, thank you for your help llutz, urlin2u and zagibu
<llutz> tutmeep: maybe, get a (working) new usb-device
<tutmeep> llutz: will have to.
<ranjan> Hi All, i have a hp dv4 laptop purchased just 2 days before, i installed Natty and unfortunately the touchpad is not working, where as a usb mouse connected is working without any problem. Any help??
<urlin2u>   ranjan try holding down the fn key and tapping f7
<ranjan> urlin2u, no :( its not working
<ranjan> urlin2u, any other method?
<Nrm> ranjan: have you tried the configuration menu gnome-mouse-properties ?
<ranjan> Nrm, no i havent, what are the changes that is to be done there?
<Nrm> ranjan: On laptop, it may have a specific configuration for laptop like activate touchpad
<ranjan> Nrm, there the touchpad tab is missing
<Nrm> ranjan: arf, sorry
<urlin2u> ranjan, any switches you haven't found near the pad?
<ranjan> Nrm, the touchpad tab came back
<ranjan> Nrm, actually i followed some instructions to create a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<Nrm> ranjan: have you installed gpointing-device-settings ?
<ranjan> Nrm, no
<ranjan> Nrm, let me try that
<ranjan> urlin2u, there are no switches
<ranjan> urlin2u, there is a small square at the top left corner which i heard that is used to toggle touchpad, but its also not working
<firestormooo> Hey, is this the place for an ubuntu newbie to get some desperately needed help?
<kms11>  /msg nickserv register aqua jack@hotmail.com
<skraps> hey what kinda regex does rubular.com use?
<babilen> kms11: Never do anything like that within a channel -- /query nickserv -- Otherwise the whole world knows your password.
<babilen> firestormooo: yes
<Nrm> I'm sorry ranjan I have to go. Have a good luck :D
<urlin2u> ranjan, page 8  http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597750.pdf
<ranjan> Nrm, thank you. let me try
<com64> I tried to install DWM (dynamic window manager), but when I log in, I'm stuck at a screen with my mouse cursor and the default ubuntu backdrop, so evidently, it didn't load properly.
<skraps> hey what kinda regex does rubular.com use?
<somsip> com64: if dwm is anything like awesome, that's what you get. Have you tried using the hot key to open a terminal?
<cjs_> firestormooo: Yes.
<rileyp> does Irsend work with kernel 2.6.38-10-generic anda mceusb transciever? I cant get it working it was fine in lucid
<cjs_> (Oops...missed that in the scrollback.)
<com64> somsip: what's the hotkey?
<somsip> com64: in awesome is mod4 + Enter, but maybe DWM is different.
<com64> I'll go look it up.
<mikolapiz> hello
<com64> I wonder if there's a way to have no backdrop, just a solid black colour...
<bannik> hello I got a problem with system monitor, everytime I start it it loads then just disappears - need help figuring out whats wrong, new at this
<somsip> com64: it's likely, from whatever config file DWM uses. I'd suggest customising of that might come after you make sure it's working and can do the basic functions
<ranjan> urlin2u, :( that feature is not working
<wildbat> bannik: try start in terminal see if there is error msg
<ranjan> urlin2u, even i installed the gpointing-device-settings
<bannik> wildbat: whats the command for it??
<ranjan> urlin2u, its all ok all the settings are to disable the touchpad
<wildbat> bannik: gnome-system-monitor
<urlin2u> ranjan, the button does not work?
<urlin2u> on off
<ranjan> urlin2u, its not a button, its also a touchpad
<firestormooo> I'm trying to get a program to compile from source; I new to linux in general, but I know how to program and wanted to do some light tinkering/development/general playing with changes, so I need to figure out how to get it to compile.  I attempted to follow the instructions on the site but I'm a little lost.  I had the game running at one point from a package install, but after trying to get all of the development libraries installed
<ranjan> urlin2u, it toggles the whole touchpad
<firestormooo> it won't run at all.  Any thoughts on what I did to screw things up?  The program is glob2; I have a list of dependencies that I need to install.
<bannik> wildbat nothing is happening
<bannik> no error or anything
<kms11>  /msg nickserv register 111111 payni10@yahoo.com
<urlin2u> ranjan, hmm strange.
<wildbat> bannik: hmmm ~ that strange.
<wildbat> bannik: try reinstall it ?
<bannik> :( I feel stupid for not trying that
<calgator> exit
<kms11> here i shoud type for register?
<somsip> !register | kms11
<ubottu> kms11: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<urlin2u> ranjan, page 8 #4 reads as TouchPad on/off button Enables/disables the TouchPad.   you saw this correct?
<wildbat> kms11: 111111 isn't a good passwd :>
<kms11> :D yes i know, but i m testing i get confused
<deltafoss> wildbat: that's just a template
<ranjan> urlin2u, yes, in my case that on/off stuff is at the corner of touchpad itself, a small silver box like drawing, and its not a push button
<urlin2u> ranjan, cool very strange.
<com64> somsip: it seems that dwm can only be configured when you compile it. I installed from ubuntu software centre, d'oh!
<ranjan> urlin2u, have you not seen such a touchpad before?
<urlin2u> ranjan, I have acer netbook it is a recessed pad, I use a mouse.
<dmtarmey> welcome chat room
<ichbinder> hello there. My Samsung Galaxy GT-S5830 (ACE), using Frodo, is in a deadlock situation: I used the default browser's functionality to create links to websites on the desktop. I had to desktop pages at that point. After adding 2 links, the desktop was full and the third link caused an error message, saying that the current page is full. Since then, my desktop is empty and I can't access it. I also can't access the main menu. So I
<ichbinder>  can't add a new desktop page. All I get is an error that  com.sec.android.app.twlauncher has stopped unexpectedly. Pressing "Force Quit" button doesn't help, get the error again as soon as I try to enter desktop or main menu.
<ichbinder> Samsung support hotline said, there is no other way than reset the phone... are they right? Is there maybe an android support or something?
<ichbinder> wrong channel, sorry :D
<deltafoss> i need a software to recover deleted dat
<dmtarmey> i have an issue with trying to access my ftp with filezilla is there any security software that could block filezill i havent installed a firewall
<deltafoss> DATA
<bannik> is there an easier and safer way for me to try out kubuntu out without destroying my current installation, my feels a bit bloated, slow at times
<wildbat> deltafoss: what kind of files , remount the drive ro asap
<bannik> wildbat same thing is happening
<urlin2u> bannik, put a ISO on a pendrive
<firestormooo> Can someone help me troubleshoot dependencies to compile a program?
<deltafoss> wildbat: read only?
<wildbat> deltafoss: yes
<dmtarmey> Hello ChanServ
<wildbat> bannik: no idea then sorry, may be try digging logs.
<wildbat> firestormooo: /j ##c
<deltafoss> wildbat: it's on my current filesystem
<com64> my mouse cursor is stuck dragging a tab in chrome... and I Can't close it.
<wildbat> deltafoss: readonly can prevent the data being overwritten. try testdisk / photorec.
<deltafoss> wildbat: okay, great info. thank
<dmtarmey> Hello anyone can help with issue with filezilla
<deltafoss> s
<mlomnicki> hi, anyone knows how to permamently disable DPMS. I set Option "dpms" "false" in xorg.conf but it doesn't take any effect. the only working solution at the moment is to set gnome autostart script which calls xset -dpms && xset dpms 0 0 0 but I'd prefer to disable it on system level
<com64> I've managed to close it, but ut's still draging that tab :o
<wildbat> com64: kill the chrome ?
<wildbat> !anyone| dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<com64> wildbat: kill -HUD pid, right?
<wildbat> com64: i perfer killall , but up to you .
<dmtarmey> Cheers Does anyone know how i can reso‌lve an isssues with using filezilla to access drupal server
<wildbat> term, hup , then kill if it won't give up
<dmtarmey> i keep getting the following error Command:	USER dmtarmey@red-banana.biz
<dmtarmey> Error:	Could not read from socket: ECONNRESET - Connection reset by peer
<dmtarmey> Error:	Could not connect to server
<dmtarmey> hello ubottu ?
<wildbat> dmtarmey: that isn't ubuntu support question:> that's relate to your server / your setting issue
<niche> ~/firefox/firefox
<Say>  ¤Ç¤Á
<Say>  hi
<niche> guys, are malware / viruses much of a risk on ubuntu?
<dmtarmey> i have been though my server support this issue is only happening on my computer
<wildbat> niche: not much.
<dmtarmey> ubottu is there a way i can test to see if any program on this computer is blocking me
<wildbat> dmtarmey:  Connection reset by peer it is the server hang up on you .
<wildbat> !firewall| dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<wildbat> !hi | Say
<Say>  :)
<dmtarmey> cheers ill have a look
<firestormooo> I get the following error when I attempt to run the program in question right now: "glob2: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  Synaptic packet manager tells me the containing package is installed, but the files aren't actually there.  What gives?
<wildbat> firestormooo: try reinstall it ?
<dmtarmey> ubottu im using unity i cant see any firewall on my system
<ubottu> dmtarmey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<firestormooo> Tried already.  Reinstalled both the game and SDL
<wildbat> firestormooo: no idea
<dmtarmey> ubottu sorry you seem to me more intelligent than me in this area
<ubottu> dmtarmey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<firestormooo> I think maybe the stuff installed to the local usr directory rather than the root one?
<firestormooo> There's a file with the correct name inside my user acount
<bannik> okay is there a way to do a clean instal of ubuntu without me loosing any of my personal files
<wildbat> firestormooo: may be ~ may be LD_PATH issue ~ idk
<wildbat> bannik: are you /home on seperate partition ?
<wildbat> s/you/your
<bannik> most probably not
<wildbat> backup your /home then.
<liutong>  hello lihao
<wildbat> next install , you should have seperate partition for /home
<velmis> so many users...
<StaRetji> folks, can someone help me out with udev rules? I've placed file called 98-modem-rules inside /etc/udev/rules.d directory and ran udevadm control --reload-rules also tried udevadm trigger, however links are not created. I need someone help me debug it. Thx so much.
<Joe0006> hail !
<azi> please tell me there is a way to recover after rm -rf a directory
<bannik> hey wildbat I think i found the error, I am using ubuntu 10.10 but when I click on about ubuntu it says I am using 11.04
<wildbat> bannik: you didn't fully upgraded ?
<skilz> Is there some text program to show is caps lock, num lock ect is on like 'Caps Lock: On' ect?
<bannik> I never upgraded
<bannik> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<propus> any one with sli knowledge?
<bannik> but that was weeks ago
<wildbat> azi: try testdisk / photorec
<bannik> wildbat if in terminal I type cat /etc/lsb-release I get ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<narva> My valgrind complains about lidstdc++.so.6.0.13 after I updated it. Previously my code has been working just fine. Anyway to downgrade the library?? Running on Lucid 64bit
<wildbat> bannik: hmmm something not right .. you muct have crashed on upgrading it
<bannik> what should I do
<dabukalam> #join ubuntu+1
<wildbat> bannik: try upgrading it or reinstall .
<narva> I can't change the code, because the error occurs on another library I'm using
<bannik> is 11.04 any good?
<azi> wildbat: what will that do?Å
<user17> narva: define "complains"
<narva> Do I paste it here??
<graingert> does anyone notice that python /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport_python_hook.py has 3 failed test cases
<user17> narva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wildbat> azi , they scan for deteled files and recover if not overwritten them
<narva> user17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669980/ ... I'm using MySQL++ library in my code. Normal Query object creation triggers this error in the valgrind
<skilz> Is there some text program to show is caps lock, num lock ect is on like 'Caps Lock: On' ect?
<user17> narva: it's a programming error in mysqlpp, not in libstdc++. that said, ask the maintainer of mysqlpp to fix their code
<narva> user17: k :D They only have a mailing list so I decided to come here first. thx :)
<user17> yw
<adioe3> hey guys, how do I install 11.04 using software raid?
<wildbat> !alternate | adioe3
<ubottu> adioe3: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<muhammad_> hello
<muhammad_> any one can help
<monsterwizard> with?
<monsterwizard> depends?
<muhammad_> when i am installing upgrade
<monsterwizard> Huh
<monsterwizard> yes
<propus> ?
<propus> what happens? =)
<muhammad_> coming u securty tools desable
<urlin2u> muhammad_, in os or fro to?
<urlin2u> from to
<muhammad_> saudi arabia
<kingspider> OS - operating system
<muhammad_> netbook
<urlin2u> muhammad_, in the operating system or to another
<muhammad_> only ubuntu
<muhammad_> i install in laptop
<propus> muhammad_, try the man page.
<kingspider> okay so what do you need help with
<urlin2u> muhammad_, is the upgrade within ubuntu or to the next distribution
<muhammad_> when i am installing any thing coming you securty tools is desabled
<w00> hi,  i'm trying to symlink some files and access them through pure-ftpd, activated virtualchroot and perms look ok but the ftp client gives 'not a directory' errors, anyone knows what could be the issue? (same type of setup works on another distro)
<muhammad_> how can i enabled my securty tools
<Pippi_Longstock> can someone help me adding raid1 with ubuun
<muhammad_> dpkg cod error
<dabukalam> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop on a minimal oneiric, and I'm getting an error (ubuntu-desktop has unmet dependencies: Depends: gnome-session but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity-2d but it is not going to be installed E:Broken Packages)
<muhammad_> how i cal install
<Pippi_Longstock> oneric is ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> muhammad_, run sudo apt-get update in terminal and pastebin any errors.       http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dabukalam> yeah, but it's an ubuntu question not ubuntu+1
<muhammad_> yes
<Pippi_Longstock> its about a beta version
<dabukalam> i'm not asking why oneiric is broken, i'm asking about a problem that could occur on dapper
<muhammad_> i did same
<Pippi_Longstock> and oneric is beta
<mgolisch> dabukalam: the packages are mostlikely broken
<muhammad_> can u access my pc
<urlin2u> dabukalam, #ubuntu+1 is oneiric
<dabukalam> Pippi_Longstock: actually it's alpha
<urlin2u> muhammad_, people rarely do that.
<muhammad_> how
<muhammad_>  pls tell me
<muhammad_> u can access my pc now
<Joe0006> íÇ ÇÎí ãÍãÏ. ÊÑíÏ ãäåã íÏÎáæä ÇáÌåÇÒ ááãÓÇÚÏ æ áÇ ÇäÊ ÎÇíÝ ãä ÇáåÇßÑÒ ¿
<Joe0006> ok i scared him
<Joe0006> maybe he wa asking if you can access his computer without authorization
<Joe0006> like hacking
<Joe0006> they brain was people heads these days. whenever an OS breaks they say a hacker broke my computer
<urlin2u> strange seems like a language problem 2 on saudi channel.
<Joe0006> urlin2u where is the saudi channel ?
<urlin2u> Joe0006, #ubuntu-sa
<urlin2u> ohh 6 on
<monsterwizard> is there a Uk channel?
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-uk  monsterwizard
<monsterwizard> thansk
<urlin2u> np monsterwizard
<bannik> okay I fixed the error by going into grub loader and loading an older version of ubuntu 10.10 (about ubuntu still says I use 11.04 I will upgrade later on) how can I make this current version of ubuntu as my normal starting one so I dont have to go to select it all the time
<urlin2u> bannik, 10.10 as default?
<urlin2u> in grub menu
<niche> Guys I need some help. I used this tutorial: http://conradmiguel.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-on-64-bit-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat to install Flash 64 bit on my Ubuntu 10.10. After it finished, terminal said flashplugin-installer is the newest version. However, when I got to flash websites like YouTube and Google Music it says I am missing the flash plugin.. HELP!
<bannik> no, you know how when you start the pc, if you press ESC during grub load you get to see a version selection like ubuntu 10.10 2.3.4 then the safemode version then 10.10 2.3.3 (numbers are not accurate they are an example)
<urlin2u> bannik, you want to default to a kernel set?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bannik> yea
<twomack> Good morning
 * twomack is trying to run a commercial program on Natty and gets an error message about /lib/libc.so.6 not existing
<ubuntu> hello all - I'm a newbie having probs with flash. Anyone able to help?
<ubuntu> Flash tends to crash my firefox browser, sometimes to the extent where only a hard re-boot will fix it.
<ubuntu> It tends to happen when any new flash element pops up or changes
<ubuntu> it's annoying. lol
<ubuntu> Anyone????
<Craw^> ubuntu, try the Flash-Aid plugin for Firefox.
<ubuntu> thanks - is it just called flash-aid?
<ubuntu> ohhh wiat - it's not free. That's not good
<sajimon> hello, im thinking about upgrading to ocelot, but first i want to ask if its usable in current state
<sajimon> isit ?
<zwt2789> flash is one big fail
<ikonia> sajimon ocelot ?
<Myrtti> !oneiric | sajimon
<ubottu> sajimon: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<niche> guys
<niche> I have a dumb question
<FloppyBomb> ask it
<niche> How do I open a directory (i.e. unzipped tar) folder like Firefox
<niche> in terminal
<ikonia> niche: cd $directory_name
<niche> I tried "cd directoryname" and it didn't work
<niche> oh poop
<niche> thanks
<ikonia> niche: what is the name of the directory
<niche> flash 11 beta
<niche> so I have to use _'s
<syrinx_priest> niche: when you say it didn't work, what happened?
<zwt2789> niche: it depend from where you are trying to cd
<niche> no such file or directory
<niche> but I was using spaces
<th0r> niche: you have to either use quotes, single quotes, or escape each space with a leading \
<niche> I did "ls" and I am in the correct place I think
<th0r> niche: or use tab to autocomplete
<zwt2789> niche: use the <TAB> key to complete the directory name
<zwt2789> niche: it will automatically quote the spaces
<niche> yeah heeyyy
<niche> that works simple enough
<propus> niche: tar zxvf(tar.gz) or tar xjf(tar.bz2)
<szal> niche: is that a 32bit or 64bit system?
<zwt2789> propus: i think he already untarred it
<niche> 64 bit
<szal> niche: then it's easier to get the Flash 11 Beta from the SevenMachines PPA
<niche> now to install this blasted 64 bit flash, I need to move the libflashplayer.so file into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ directory?
<Kingsy> what are the major differences between ubuntu latest and 10.04 ?
<Kingsy> does 10.04 have grub2 ?
<niche> szal, how do I do that? I'm on 10.10 btw
<zwt2789> Kingsy: 10.04 has grub2, but it does not have unity
<szal> niche: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Kingsy> zwt2789: sorry to be a noob but what is unity?
<zwt2789> Kingsy: the new desktop of ubuntu
<propus> Kingsy: a f*cking sucky dm :D
<niche> szal, I tried that and got this in return
<niche> flashplugin64-installer is already the newest version.
<niche> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<niche> But... When I use mozilla, every flash site says I need to install flash
<Kingsy> propus: ohhh yeah I have used it.... and i HATE ity
<szal> niche: in other words, you already have it, so why are you fiddling?
<Kingsy> so thats ok
<niche> szal, read my next comment
<Kingsy> basically I think my 11.04 installation has a kernel bug so I am going to have to clean install the LTS
<zwt2789> niche: check the url   about:plugins   in firefox
<niche> no enabled plugins found
<zwt2789> szal: is there anything to do after installing flashplugin64-installer?
<szal> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<propus> Kingsy: me too.. it is very awful to have it when using lot of applications.. gnome classic is the way :D
<Karen_m> while i'm in the ubuntu desktop, how do I get out to the login screen so that I can toggle the classic/unity
<Kingsy> propus: :) you have the kernel bug? or you hate unity? :)
<szal> according to the wiki restarting Firefox should be enough
<niche> I have restarted firefox many times ;9
<niche> :(
<propus> Kingsy: i hate it :)
<zwt2789> szal: seems the flashplugin64-installer didn't do anything on niches machine
<arfbtwn> niche: Why not use the 32 bit plugin with nspluginwrapper?
<niche> arfbtwn, at this point I'll use whatever
<niche> someone just give me some commands to put into terminal
<szal> arfbtwn: because it plain sucks
<niche> ok, well if szal says it sucks, I want 64-bit!
<arfbtwn> szal: It works for me fine, how does it suck?
<stephenh> hello, how can i tell which package provides a file?
<stephenh> redhat/centos has 'yum provides', what is the apt equivilent?
<niche> Guys, do you think you'll be able to help me with this or am I a lost cause? If so I'll just go to bed
<Kingsy> propus: do you use 11.04 or the LTS ?
<arfbtwn> niche: Installing 32 bit flash player on 10.04 or later is just a case of installing flash from the ubuntu software centre
<oCean> stephenh: there is apt-file search (have to install apt-file package) and dpkg -S /path/to/file is similar to rpm -qf /path/to/file
<propus> Kingsy: 11.04 x86_64 kernel 2.6.38.10.
<stephenh> oCean: this is to show where an existing file comes from?
<niche> arfbtwn, installed flash on Ubuntu Software Center. Restarted firefox, firefox tells me I need flash to play youtube videos
<Kingsy> propus: argh, hehe I don't get it.. everyone here uses 11.04 and I am the only one with this weird kworker issue
<arfbtwn> niche: ok, so what does about:plugins say? no flash there?
<Kingsy> nevermind
<oCean> stephenh: dpkg -S is to show for existing file, apt-file will show you any file matching the searchstring (in the packages available in repository, similar to yum whatprovides)
<oCean> err *provides
<niche> arfbtwn, yes it says no plugins
<propus> Kingsy: what is the problem?
<niche> "For your safety, Firefox has disabled your outdated version of Flash. Please upgrade to the latest version."
<stephenh> oCean: nice, will remember that thanks
<arfbtwn> niche: What version of firefox are you running?
<niche> arfbtwn, 6.0
<Kingsy> propus: for some reason my hdd light is on perminatly, so I checkout iotop and there is a kworker thread working all of the time, read/writing constantly at 70-100MB/s and I don't know why/what its doing
<szal> niche: go to Tools -> Add-ons in Firefox, switch to Plugins tab & tell us what version of Flash it shows as installed
<Kingsy> propus: did some research and asked around, and it looks like its a "kernel bug"
 * Kingsy shruggs
<niche> szal, when I go to Add-ons > Plugins it says "You don't have any add-ons of this type installed"
<propus> Kingsy: is it you're system disk or storage?
<szal> !info firefox maverick
<Kingsy> propus: well thats the thing, I have one disk for operating system and one disk for storage (which is raid) I cant even tell which disk its read/writing to
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29968 kB
<szal> niche: where did you get FF6 from?
<niche> Also, when I try to download the APT flash file from the website, I get this message "Firefox doesn't know hot to open this address, because the protocal (apt) isn't associated with any program. -- Isn't 10.04+ supposed to handle APT?
<niche> szal, http://www.mozilla.com
<stephenh> apt-file search seems to expand the search to include any package that has those letters in succession
<oCean> stephenh: use -F to prevent that  apt-file search -F /bin/cp
<szal> niche: do you have a directory /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<niche> niche@niche-GA-MA790X-UD4P:~$ cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<niche> niche@niche-GA-MA790X-UD4P:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins$
<niche> yup
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -A short question: anybody noticed these days that sound breaks after pausing video/audio in vlc?
<szal> ls -lA this dir please -> pastebin
<sausagefish> I keep getting lockups with ubuntu trying to diagnose what the problem is :S
<szal> Traintop: doesn't here, but that may depend on your output device; I noticed a slight difference between my internal sound device and PCI sound card
<niche> szal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/670022/
<szal> niche: ls -lA /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<Joe0006> is it save to install java runtimes on ubuntu ?
<niche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670024/
<niche> szal, ^
<szal> !java | Joe0006
<ubottu> Joe0006: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Traintop> szal: it worked flawlessly until a vlc-upadte via synaptic... :-( and the effect is: I play a video in vlc without any errors but when I pause the video, sound breaks completly.. until I close vlc and restart the video again... :-(
<zagibu> Joe0006: it's safe
<Joe0006> thanks
<szal> niche: there's your problem then, it links to a (probably non-existing?) 32bit Flash plugin
<zagibu> i used to develop java on ubuntu and didn't have many problems
<niche> szal, cool, how do I fix???
<szal> niche: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin'; you should be able to choose the 64bit Flash plugin there
<niche> szal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/670027/
<Traintop> niche: I use 11.04 64bit and installing flash was as simple as marking it as "to install" in synaptic
<zwt2789> Traintop: he is using firefox 6.0, not installed via package manager
<niche> Traintop, 11.04 also ran like a piece of poop on my machine
<Traintop> zwt2789: sorry to intervene... :-)
<Traintop> niche: also on 64bit?
<niche> Traintop, ja
<niche> szal, you see my last message after looking for alternatives?
<Traintop> this is my first 64bit install and I am a bit confused about some wierd things like delayed sound, cracking sound in the first 1,5sec of each song... :-(
<szal> niche: yes, trying to find a solution
<Tank658> Hi
<Tank658> Am i on now?
<niche> szal, mucho gracias
 * sp3ctrumIG_ is away: 
<Traintop> is the 64bit version equally supported/deveopled like the 32bit version or is 64bit still more for the nerds...?
<niche> 64-bit version is the pokemon master edition
<Traintop> Tank658: at least I can read you :-)
<Traintop> niche: which means? -I'm too old for pokemon-hints... :-)
<niche> catered to nerds? I actually have no idea I just have ADD and had to throw something out there
<szal> niche: 'sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so 60 && sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin' <- that should then either give you a choice or tell you that it has the 64bit Flash plugin as the only option
<niche> szal,  cool man check it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/670032/
<Traintop> I noticed that qemu-performance is better than 32 bit, but everything else seems to be a bit more laggy...
<niche> szal, which one do I want? I don't understand auto mode, manual mode, priority? I want 64 bit
<szal> niche: looks good as-is; restart Firefox and try Flash again
<niche> szal, I haven't selected a option though. I just restarted firefox and flash is still missing btw
<szal> niche: or re-run the update-alternatives --config command (NOT the --install part) and select option 1
<niche> szal, chose option 1 and it's still not working
<szal> niche: then be sure to uninstall the 32bit Flash plugin
<niche> kk
<niche> do I need to re-install the 64 bit?
<szal> not that I know of
<niche> szal, :( Still nothing. Any other ideas
<szal> what does update-alternatives --config say now?
<pete__> hi, how do I see what devices are connected to my usb ports?
<Traintop> pete_: lsusb -v
<Traintop> pete__: there are some more ls-variants: ls, lsusb, lspci
<niche> szal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/670036/
<pete__> Traintop, that's told me lost of information about the usb controllers but not about the device that's plugged in
<szal> niche: k, then I'm out of ideas..  blame the official Firefox ^^
<Traintop> pete__: but it should list all connected devices... -if lsusb only lists your usb-controllers it means that no usb-device is pluged in...
<niche> szal, I see. Well thanks for the efforts! Wonder how it got screwed up
<pete__> dammit, I have one plugged in and it's not seeing it
<szal> niche: I can only tell you that it works w/ no extra configuration in Firefox 6 (from *buntu pkg) on Natty
<pete__> is there a dmesg command or something else I can try?
<Traintop> pete__: I have to say I am not really sure if usb-devices are also listed if their driver is not loaded, but that's just hinting
<zwt2789> Traintop: they are
<Traintop> pete__: you can try putting more "v"s e.g. lsusb -vv or lsusb -vvv
<zwt2789> Traintop: usb device have to show up in lsusb output, regardless if there is a driver loaded or not
<Somelauw> Hi, someone made an interactive pdf, but it doesn't work in my pdf viewer. What pdf viewer can open interactive pdf pages?
<zwt2789> pete__: you can try   dmesg | tail   right after pluggin in the usb device
<pete__> Traintop, that just makes it more verbose
<Somelauw> Other than adobe.
<szal> niche: the only other option I could think of (attention: dirty and NOT recommended) is symlinking the libflashplayer.so by hand
<Pulp> Ðóññêèå ïîìîãèòå!
<Traintop> zwt2789: so lsusb does not verify module-loading but just lists all connected devices
<pete__> zwt2789 kinda worked
<szal> Pulp: please fix your encoding
<zwt2789> Traintop: yes
<Traintop> zwt2789:thx :-)
<zwt2789> pete__: put the output on pastebin
<niche> hmmm
<niche> szal, I'm up way too late. I will just have to work on this tomorrow. Thanks again for all your help
<compdoc> youre getting sleeeeepy
<alaa> i need help in apache?
<Pulp> There is here Russian?
<szal> !ru | Pulp
<ubottu> Pulp: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pete__> zwt2789, http://pastebin.com/uiHF7qMs
<zwt2789> pete__: looks like hardware problems. which usb device is it?
<pete__> a phone, htc hd2
<corey_> is steam going to be ported to linux?
<Pici> corey_: Ask Valve.
<szal> corey_: how do we know, ask the Steam developers
<zwt2789> pete__: maybe that device has buggy usb function, not conforming to standards
<corey_> i was just wondering because theres alot of people saying "its confirmed"
<alaa> i need .htaccess file to redirect all subdomain to subdirectories with the same name?
<Traintop> I saw the same output some days ago when a friend of mine gave me a "probably broken" usb-memory-stick... :-(
<zagibu> corey_: unfortunately not
<zagibu> they tried, but decided it was too difficult to establish compatibility with all different environments
<zagibu> but this is old info, so maybe it has changed lately
<airtonix> zagibu: already gone dude. welcome to your first drive by preach troller
<zagibu> hmmm, it's interesting, though, they are currently looking for a senior software dev to port games to linux...
<airtonix> it's also offtopic
<Traintop> Question: I have a machine which has a 64bit-capable cpu: should I use the 32 or the 64 bit version?
<airtonix> Traintop: which ever you want
<Traintop> of ubuntu 11.04
<pete__> thanks for your help dudes
<zagibu> and maybe it only covers the server parts of the games, which are already running under linux for some
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zagibu> maybe you should loosen your undies a bit, they seem to fit too tightly
<OerHeks> Traintop, how much RAM do you have ?
<Traintop> airtonix: I used 32bit-linux all the years and decided to test 11.04 64bit: but now e.g the sound cracks every time I start audio for about 1.5sec... -is this a 64-bit-bug?
<Traintop> OewHeks: 4GB
<Traintop> to be totally precise: the machine is a X61t from lenovo
<OerHeks> Traintop, with more than 2 Gb ram, i would try 64 bit, but 4 Gb is awesome.
<zagibu> download a 32bit live cd and see for yourself
<snirc_user8345> Êàêîé ðàçìåð inode âûáðàòü?
<i42n> snirc_user8345, of course!
<szal> snirc_user8345: please fix your encoding
<Traintop> zagibu: right! -this would be worth a try... :-) -thx man; didn't come to my mind... :-(
<Nrm> ls
<zagibu> personally, i still get odd problems with 64bit linux from time to time
<Nrm> sorry ^^
<szal> zagibu: such as?
<i42n> 64 bit works fine for me
<Traintop> the thing that makes me cry almost every 5min is: when I open a media-file (audio or viedo) sound starts, pauses for 2 or 3 times and then resumes for good as long as I do not pause it for myself... :-(
<cillo564> can ubuntu one music store use other linux distro users aswell?
<zagibu> really strange things, such as really bad wifi reception on a fresh install, some 3d programs that crash a lot, etc
<zagibu> and yes, the wifi reception is much better on a fresh install of the exactly same distro but the 32bit version
<snirc_user8345> Какой размер inode выбрать?
<Traintop> so, 32bit is still a bit more stable/supported than the 64-bit version?
<szal> !ru | snirc_user8345
<ubottu> snirc_user8345: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zagibu> inode is a trademark of apple, please don't use it in public chat
<szal> zagibu: you gotta be kidding..
<zagibu> sure, man
<zagibu> Traintop: well, I'm not sure, i think it mainly has to do with drivers...at least all my problems seem to involve some dedicated hardware like network adapters, gpu or audio device
<zagibu> i'd say if you don't have over 4gb ram, there is not much benefit from 64bit
<gp5st> hello. I booted a 10.10 livecd, and am trying to fsck a disk, but it says it's mounted, but when i umount it it says it's not:(  How do i repair an ext4 fs off the live cd? disk util just says somethings borked and wont fix it
<szal> zagibu: in practice the limit seems to be 3 GB
<zagibu> yeah, you lose a bit of your 4gb, but not that much
<szal> zagibu: apart from that, PAE exists, extending RAM addressability to 64 GB
<cillo564> can ubuntu one music store use other linux distro users aswell?
<szal> but honestly, I don't see a reason not to use 64bit w/ capable hardware
<gp5st> lsof just says [jdb2 sda1-8]
<nearst> hi pppl
<Traintop> so I am confused...: qemu runs a good bit faster than on 32-bit ubuntu 10.04, but everything else is slower than 32bit
<tomatobros> Hi! guys is there any one get this error when trying to open ntfs-config-root   http://pastebin.com/1e7Jg772
<Traintop> but I will try the 32-bit live-cd just to be sure
<nearst> Traintop: qemu is well known as a good vmhost
<Traintop> cillo564: I really have no idea... -sorry :-(
<Traintop> nearst: I know... :-) -my argument is that qemu-performace is better on my 64-bit 11.04 install than on the 32-bit 10.04 install :-)
<Traintop> but everthing else is better on the 32bit install... :-(
<nearst> Traintop: np, bcoz most app is written on 32-bit library
<natschil> Hello. Does anyone know why \neq draws an equals sign instead of a not-equal sign on ubuntu in latex?
<gener1c> hey , i am having freezes with my prodege r835 tried all the solutions on google like installing the newest kernel and updating ubuntu
<cillo564> Traintop:  ok, thanks , i wonder where can get an official response?
<Pici> natschil: Have you asked in #latex ?
<Pici> cillo564: #ubuntuone would be the best place to ask.
<Traintop> cillo564: have you googled ?
<gener1c> and disabling power managment in grub
<lucidguy> Looking for a simple apache log analyser.  Any recommendations?  Something simple.
<gp5st1> sorry about that:( networking issues. any idea how to get jbd2 to not use my partition so i can fix it?
<natschil> Pici: yes, but they said \neq draws a not-equals sign
<nearst> lucidguy: make a search, `apt-cache search apache | less`
<natschil> Pici: nevermind, it may be due to using a different latex package, sorry.
<Traintop> cillo564: ubuntu-documentation is quite good as long as you do not want to digg real deep :-)
<lucidguy> natschil: I'm aware of a few, just looking for recommendations.
<natschil> lucidguy: sorry?
<lucidguy> natschil: sorry .. wrong person
<Traintop> I have to go: thx to all helping people :-) -cu
<natschil> lucidguy: ah ok, np ^^
<lucidguy> nearst: I'm aware of a few analyzers, just looking for recommendations.
<nearst> lucidguy: cool..
<gener1c> i am using 6.39-r4 now
<gener1c> and it has no toshset support
<gener1c> can that be the issue with my toshiba freezing?
<gener1c> do i need to manually recompile the kernel?
<DeadmanIncJS> hey guys, im installing 11.04 (dual boot finally) and it's just sitting at "retrieving file 23 of 23"
<nearst> lucidguy: what kind of log u need no analyze ?
<DeadmanIncJS> is it ok to take cd out and reboot?
<lucidguy> nearst: Apache2 access.log
<ichbinder> hello. I have a problem with dependencies in my Ubuntu. I am compiling a personal project that needs boost 1.44. Current version in natty/main is 1.42. So I added LP-PPA-purplekarrot/natty from https://launchpad.net/~purplekarrot/+archive/ppa/+build/2658906 So far, so good. But the code also needs libcgal-dev. When I select that in synaptic, it says it needs libboost-dev and libboost1.42-dev. Installing this, leeds then to the
<ichbinder> error http://paste.ubuntu.com/670057/ I can click close and the error goes away, leaving a broken dependency. I can then also compile the code as libcgal-dev is installed... but the broken dependency is still there... :(
<ichbinder> I tried a few things, but nothing helped... any advice welcome, thanks!!
<nearst> lucidguy: logstalgia will be good
<lucidguy> nearst: Every use Analog, awstats, webalizer?
<nearst> lucidguy: yeah
<lucidguy> nearst: Experience?  Which would you prefer?
<nearst> lucidguy: webalizer will be good. im always use for analyze for proxy access.
<dan__> hi, I just installed some updates in 11.04, nothing crazy, and now when i reboot, gnome will not start
<dan__> has anyone else had problems with updates today?
<nearst> lucidguy: goaccess also work good if u need to analyze by visual
<dan__> doing gdm start also doesnt the desktop
<nearst> dan__: what u mean gnome will not start ?
<nearst> dan__: /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<dan__> yep
<lucidguy> nearst: I think Im leaning towards awstats...  quite a few discussion boards rank it the best
<dan__> doesnt start gnome
<osama> service gdm restart ?
<ichbinder> dan__: what does it say?
<dan__> i had an error immediately after updating 'resume: libcrypt 1.4" or something
<nearst> lucidguy: gudluck.. some ppl got diff mind :)
<nearst> dan__: try apt-get install --fix-missing
<lucidguy> nearst: agree..  not a fan of awstats?
<dan__> it says usual stuff abotu upstart job
<dan__> no errors
<dan__> sudo service gdm restart makes the screen flicker but stays on terminal
<nearst> lucidguy: not too fan, since i always use for running my squid access log analyzer
<dan__> fix missing didnt report any packages missing
<ichbinder> dan__: uninstall and reinstall libcrypt by hand?
<dan__> tried that too
<ichbinder> any error?
<dan__> oh hang on, i removed and reinstalled uswsusp
<dan__> not libcrypt
<nearst> dan__: try to reconfigure back xserver-xorg, before that backup your xorg.conf file
<ichbinder> dan__: hm, you could try that. And also try to start x straight away, to see whether it's an X problem or not
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<nearst> dan__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<nearst> hi HypothesisFrog
<HypothesisFrog> nearst
<ichbinder> nearst: shouldn't he try to find out if that's the problem? just wondering :)
<DeadmanIncJS> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dan__> ah
<dan__> its X
<dan__> and the nvidia drivers
<HypothesisFrog> can I be connected to a wireless router for internet purposes, and a wired router for NFS sharing purposes?
<nearst> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dan__> trying to start X on command line, outputs a bunch of erros about nvidia driver versions
<dan__> "no screens found"
<ichbinder> dan__: you could look in /va/log/... for the last updates performed and see whether something nvidia related was done
<ichbinder> dan__: or just do as nearst recommended and try to reset x
<szal> dan__: how did you install the nVidia driver
<dan__> package from nvidia
<dan__> ichbinder: yep
<szal> dan__: nVidia doesn't offer packages for *buntu that I know of
<dan__> it's a downloadable .sh iirc
<dan__> that extracts itself and installs
<nearst> dan__: find nvidia-xconfig file
<szal> dan__: then that's your problem; there was a kernel update recently; you need to rebuild the kernel module for the new kernel
<nearst> im agree too... u need to compile your own nvidia module
<dan__> i'm tryng reinstall of the driver
<nearst> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<dan__> do kernel updates in general break this stuff?
<dan__> nearst: thanks
<szal> dan__: however, I'd rather suggest you uninstall the official driver ('nvidia-installer --uninstall') & install the driver packages from Ubuntu-X-Swat PPA
<dan__> what's that PPA?
<dan__> szal:
<szal> dan__: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<nearst> cool
<nearst> get the bleeding edge driver
<nearst> see how it work :)
<dan__> eheh
<dan__> i'd prefer open source driver
<szal> nearst: not exactly bleeding-edge since it's the stable upstream release..  if you want bleeding edge, use the Xorg-edgers PPA ;)
<dan__> guys thanks for your help
<dan__> it was the kernel update for sure
<nearst> szal: ty for info.. im not too graphic guy :D
<szal> nearst: that'll include beta drivers, I guess
<dan__> reinstalling the driver put it all back to life
<nearst> yes.. anybody running kernel 3 now ?
<dan__> is 3 stable?
<krux> Linux dell 3.1.0-rc1 #2 SMP Fri Aug 12 22:28:37 EDT 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<krux> :)
<dan__> I was reading about a guy porting it to his samsung android
<dan__> which seemes cool
<nearst> cool
<DeadmanIncJS> that would be awesome
<nearst> how it work, fast and stable ?
<szal> dan__: stable yes, available for *buntu no (except for the unpatched 'mainline' kernel and Oneiric (the latter is to be discussed in #ubuntu+1)
<dan__> it's for samsung galaxy spica
<dan__> sec
<BobZhome> some how I am no longer able to click on a file to view it with text edit. Now if I want to view the file, I have to right click on it. For some reason if I choose "open with" and checked off "remember this application" doesn't work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<dan__> http://forum.samdroid.net/f9/upcoming-kernel-3-0-a-5000/
 * sp3ctrumIG_ is back (gone 01:03:25)
<AlienMindTrick> I installed VirtualBox, used it, then uninstalled it, but now the RAM that I dedicated to it still hasn't been freed. How do I free that RAM?
<ikonia> !away > sp3ctrumIG_
<ubottu> sp3ctrumIG_, please see my private message
<ionite> On some occasions when I boot up my netbook, it get stucks @ the splash screen it'll only show my desktop when click.  what's wrong? is it my plasma desktop problem?
<nearst> what is samdroid
<szal> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<szal> AlienMindTrick: see this
<dan__> AlienMindTrick: is there a process still running?
<nearst> !htop
<vastu>  2084230
<vastu> hm. that seems not to have worked.
<AlienMindTrick> @szal, @dan__:  i'm using System Monitor to check free RAM. Prior to installing and uninstalling VirtualBox, it showed 2GB of RAM. Now it shows 1.8GB.
<dan__> nearst: its an android community for samsung phones
<dan__> in russia and english
<ionite> On some occasions when I boot up my netbook, it get stucks @ the splash screen it'll only show my desktop when click.  what's wrong? is it my plasma desktop problem?
<dan__> ionite: look in logs for an error
<dan__> sounds like it has an inivisble error which is waiting for an acknowledgement
<prashant_> hello all
<fsb2> what's the program that manages the login screen? it fails to start after 11.04 and trying to debug
<Hyperbyte> fsb2, you probably mean gdm.
<fsb2> when the gui starts, you get a login window
<fsb2> i don't get that
<fsb2> it just hangs on the startup progress screen
<dan__> can you do alt+f2 and open a terminal?
<dan__> fsb2:
<fsb2> yea
<fsb2> machine boots fine.. can login to a shell
<fsb2> i had to manually do startx
<dan__> did you update the kernel today?
<fsb2> and manually start gnome-panel
<dan__> i had this problem too :)
<fsb2> i did an upgrade from 10 to 11.04
<dan__> ah ok
<fsb2> what did you do?
<nearst> look like problem on Xsession file config
<dan__> reinstall nvidia driver
<dan__> was my solution
<fsb2> ahh
<fsb2> i have an nvidia card
<dan__> when you start x
<dan__> did you get errors about API mismatches..?
 * szal suspects yet another case of manually installed nVidia driver and failure to compile new kernel module after kernel update
<dan__> ;9
<dan__> ;) even
<fsb2> szal, i installed the driver through the GUI
<fsb2> through additional drivers
<AlienMindTrick> did my issue get ignored?
<nearst> use the apt-get instead
<triplc> hi all
<Jaco> Which CAD software support DWG under linux?
<AlienMindTrick> I installed VirtualBox, used it, then uninstalled it. Prior to installing it, System Monitor showed 2GB of memory, but now shows 1.8GB of memory. I had dedicated 10% of memory to VirtualBox. How do I free that memory?
<triplc> Which command to control (enable/disable) a service in Ubuntu. I used to use "update-rc.d" do enable/disable a daemon. However after using ubuntu i find that some server are 'converted' to other place so update-rc.d no longer works\
<sim-value> hi, quick question: for grub-setup should i use /dev/sdbX or only /dev/sdb (/dev/sdb ist the hardisk I want to boot from /dev/sdb5 is where Ubuntu is installed)
<auronandace> !upstart | triplc
<ubottu> triplc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nearst> !grub2 | nearst
<ubottu> nearst, please see my private message
<DeadmanIncJS> u tryin to dual-boot as well sim-value?
<nearst> cool
<sim-value> DeadmanIncJS, Ubuntu, Windows and Arch
<DeadmanIncJS> wow
<DeadmanIncJS> im just trying to dual-boot Win7/Ubuntu
<DeadmanIncJS> not figuring out this grub stuff :(
<nearst> sim-value: try to install grub to your linux partition, so that your windows blocksector will not corrupt
<sim-value> DeadmanIncJS, what is your problem? Did you install windows after Linux?
<nearst> DeadmanIncJS: try grub-update
<sim-value> nearst, will it write the MBR automatically?
<szal> DeadmanIncJS: install Grub to MBR, then choose the HDD you installed Ubuntu's Grub to as primary HDD for booting in the BIOS
<DeadmanIncJS> it was updated when i tried to use terminal
<nearst> sim-value: if you choose to write into mbr block
<DeadmanIncJS> hang on a second, i think it worked
<triplc> auronandace, well, i understand the idea of upstart... but i do not know which command to use, just to disable mysql so that it only start when run start mysql manually
<nearst> sim-value: or just doing some boot image incase got problem
<sim-value> nearst, sry, didn't understand what you  mean?
<auronandace> triplc: sorry, i'm not familiar with it myself
<nearst> sim-value: dd if= of= bs=512 count=1 , where if = your partition, of = output image
<triplc> oops
<ichbinder> hm, nobody has an advice about my dependency problem?
<nearst> then copy into C:/boot.inf
<LogicallyDashing> what difference does the block size make in dd?
<n2i> Hi!
<nearst> LogicallyDashing: since dd make it into raw
<LogicallyDashing> nearst: ...huh?
<nearst> sim-value: then you got dual boot without grub :D
<ichbinder> nearst: you seem so active. No advice for me? :)
<sim-value> nearst, right now I can only boot with super Grub2 disk, so there's nothing to backup really
<nearst> LogicallyDashing: idk about block size, since it is work for me :D
<nearst> ichbinder: nah, im almost not irc for a long time, last login was last year i guess
<ichbinder> :D
<nearst> sharing is caring, well grown community
<nearst> sim-value: u cant mount your windows file?
<ichbinder> for anybody who might be able to help, here my problem again: I am compiling a personal project that needs boost 1.44. Current version in natty/main is 1.42. So I added LP-PPA-purplekarrot/natty from https://launchpad.net/~purplekarrot/+archive/ppa/+build/2658906 So far, so good. But the code also needs libcgal-dev. When I select that in synaptic, it says it needs libboost-dev and libboost1.42-dev. Installing this, leeds then to
<ichbinder>  the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/670057/ I can click close and the error goes away, leaving a broken dependency. I can then also compile the code as libcgal-dev is installed... but the broken dependency is still there... :(
<sim-value> nearst: I can mount my windows file system in Ubuntu if that's what you mean
<sattu94> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<AlienMindTrick> I installed VirtualBox, used it, then uninstalled it. Prior to installing it, System Monitor showed 2GB of memory, but now shows 1.8GB of memory. I had dedicated 10% of memory to VirtualBox. How do I free that memory?
<nearst> sim-value: yeah..if u worried to install grub, then u can make some image for boot from windows partition
<Bliz> I was just wondering, does Ubuntu handle moving to completely new hardware? Or will I have to reinstall with my new build?
<rly> I cannot switch user anymore. I get no error message, but I also don't get gdm displayed. Is that a known issue?
<rly> (11.04)
<sim-value> nearst, thanks, will also consider that, but now i gtg, PC will have to wait
<sim-value> ^^
<nearst> okaayy sim-value
<hooshmand> hi
<omarezz> hey  guys
<nearst> rly: ctrl+alt+f1, then login as your user/root
<rly> nearst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1688333
<rly> nearst: I know that. That is not the problem.
<rly> nearst: the problem is that the feature is broken.
<nearst> what feature ?
<ichbinder> AlienMindTrick: you should be able to look up if those 0.2 GB are used by anything virtualbox related, just click on system monitor. Or use htop in command line...
<rly> nearst: the switch user feature in Gnome/Ubuntu.
<rly> nearst: if you press System -> Log off -> Switch user, it doesn't actually switch users.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Got dissed.
<DeadmanIncJS> disabled it somehow
<n2i> I'm using wvdial to connect to internet via GSM using a mobile phone as modem. Connect successful. But Pidgin is not able connect to net. How to fix it?
<DeadmanIncJS> cause don't you have a choice if that shows up or not
<HypothesisFrog> is it possible to have two network connections at once? One for internet, one for NFS/SAMBA purposes?
<Karen_m> when I close my laptop lid, and reopen the lid, i just have a black window and it will not show a login screen.  I have to power cycle, why is that?
<AlienMindTrick> @ichbinder: once I click on System Monitor, what am I looking for specifically?
<n2i> Someone can help me?
<nearst> rly: maybe gdm issue
<BluesKaj> !ask | n2i
<ubottu> n2i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nearst> n2i: do u try to ping some ip to make sure it work ?
<n2i> nearst: yes, of course!
<rly> nearst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469235
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Is there a fast way to stop the output of cat if I have indavertantly done cat filename.txt on a huge file?
<rly> nearst: another thread with the same problem.
<n2i> nearst: I have to using irssi + bitblee to chat
<shadow__> how can i extract mp3 or convert a flash video into mp3?
<DeadmanIncJS> hot damn... it works!!!
<rly> nearst: everyone is blaming it on ATI hardware.
<DeadmanIncJS> LOL
<rly> nearst: more likely it is just gdm/Gnome at fault.
<DeadmanIncJS> dual boot works, yahoo.  :)
<LogicallyDashing> blaergh
<Nrite> anyone knows how to get invited into #php?
<rly> Nrite: go to ##php
<n2i> s/bitblee/bitlbee
<nearst> rly: use alternative
<nearst> !gnome-app : rly
<ubottu> nearst: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kthakore> Hi there my empathy stopped working for gmail. I can no longer see contacts for my gtalk account. How can I fix this?
<nearst> lol
<Nrite> rly: check this out,  ##php :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<nearst> try gnome-ppp
<xeviox> I've installed the kde meta package on my ubuntu, now I want to test unity, might there be a problem installing unity while keeping kde as alternative?
<jasonmsp> anyone?  whats another way to stop the output of cat rather than ctrl-z and then killing the process?
<nearst> rly: http://www.binbert.com/blog/2011/07/configure-a-gprs-dialer-in-linux-using-wvdial-gnome-ppp/
<xeviox> or should I test the new gnome?
<rly> nearst: what alternative?
<nearst> jasonmsp: ctrl + c
<nearst> rly: gnome-ppp
<rly> nearst: what are you talking about?
<jasonmsp> nearst:  that doesn't work for some reason.  Could it be key mapping?
<rly> nearst: I had a problem with gdm, not with some dialer.
<nearst> rly: ok.. sorry.
<Myrtti> Nrite: you need to register and identify to freenode services to be able to access the channel
<nearst> jasonmsp: maybe, try setting for shell keymap
<jasonmsp> nearst:  where?
<nearst> jasonmsp: what shell u use ?
<bullgard4_> For Suse the following is valid: "The username may contain only lower case letters and digits and must begin with a letter." Does this also apply to login names  in Ubuntu?
<nearst> bullgard4: yes.
<jasonmsp> default in ubuntu on my desktop.  I used to be a windoze user with putty, but recently converted to ubuntu at the house
<Nrite> who has access into ##php? or who knows how to gain access into ##php
<jasonmsp> nearst: im on 11.04
<bullgard4_> nearst: Where is this laid down?
<nearst> Nrite: u need to register to login as the channel is redirect
<Nrite> nearst n myrtti: ahh, ic. whats' the command?
<compdoc> bullgard4_, its pretty much a linux thing
<oCean> !register | Nrite
<ubottu> Nrite: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nearst> Nrite: try /msg nickserv help
<markitoxs> does anyone have any hints why an ssh session will compeletely become unresponsive when exectuing certain commands .e.g "top"  ?
<nearst> cool oCean
<Nrite> !register | Nrite
<ubottu> Nrite, please see my private message
<oCean> nearst: ubottu knows stuff :)
<nearst> oCean: im not ubottu :P
<bullgard4_> compdoc: "pretty" and "thing" are no exact descriptions.
<compdoc> bullgard4_, regardless - its not specific to ubuntu
<Logos01> Greetings.
<Logos01> After a reboot my audio device is no longer being detected. No kernel updates, no major updates of any kind.
<oCean> nearst: type /msg ubottu !bot for usage and command with ubottu
<Logos01> It is now persisting across three updates.
<Logos01> Running Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 on an hpdv7t-1000
<escott> Logos01, hot or cold reboots
<Logos01> Both.
<Logos01> Original was by invoking restart.
<escott> Logos01, do you know what kind of driver it is? you could try and modprobe it directly
<Logos01> Honestly I haven't the foggiest. HDA Intel I believe but the last time I tried to look into it I couldn't say.
<jasonmsp> nearst:  bump...  im using default terminal in ubuntu 11.04
<Logos01> lspci output: ":1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<markitoxs> does anyone have any hints why an ssh session will compeletely become unresponsive when exectuing certain commands .e.g "top"  ?
<nearst> !alsa | LoganCloud
<ubottu> LoganCloud: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nearst> !alsa | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Logos01> nearst: That is exactly non-helpful.
<escott> Logos01, hda is actually a bit broad. you need snd_hda_intel and maybe a snd_hda_codec_???? for the ich9. im not sure what that would be
<usr13> markitoxs: May be do to extremly slow speed.
<usr13> *due not do
<nearst> Logos01: try to lookup your lspci
<Logos01> nearst: scroll up. Already done.
<escott> Logos01, it might be snd_hda_codec_realtek try that one
<markitoxs> usr13, interestingly watch ls works absolutely fine
<compdoc> bullgard4_:    http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/db2luw/v9r7/topic/com.ibm.db2.luw.admin.dbobj.doc/doc/c0007245.html
<markitoxs> usr13, "history" has the same behaviour
<usr13> markitoxs: Not sure at all would it could be really, was just my first thought.
<escott> markitoxs, running on a really low baud connection?
<markitoxs> escott, EFM 10 MB :D
<Logos01> escott: Here's my modprobe -l | grep -i hda outpud: http://pastebin.com/2EqEUc3X
<usr13> markitoxs: How about the other way around?
<markitoxs> usr13, its on our network
<Logos01> realtek and intel are both already loaded.
<Logos01> But it's not detecting the audio device.
<nearst> depmod -ae ?
<usr13> markitoxs: In other words, go to the other PC and log in to this one and run top, see how it reacts.
<escott> Logos01, i guess lspci -v shows the device but the kernel module doesn't appear beneath it
<usr13> markitoxs If a system is nearly maxed out, top will push it over the edge.
<Logos01> depmod -ae has no output.
<_mutlucan96> [17:02] --> #ubuntu kanalına katıldınız (~mutlu@94.122.150.216).
<_mutlucan96> [17:02] *** Kanal konusu: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! | Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient".
<_mutlucan96> [17:02] *** Konu LjL!~ljl@unaffiliated/ljl tarafından 29-04-2011 22:13 tarihinde ayarlandı.
<_mutlucan96> [17:02] *** Kanal Adresi: http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> _mutlucan96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axisys> how do I find out what kind version http server is running remotely ?
<javier_> perhaps an odd request, but does anyone know what the widget is being used here (http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xip8vm_ubuntu-11-04-tahe-natty-narwhalt-64-bit-hd_tech)
<axisys> curl -v site does not tell it
<_mutlucan96> hadeeeeeeeeee git işine sizde bu karakterler yok muhahahah şığüöç
<nearst> Logos01: should be no output since no error
<nearst> Logos01: or u got u use another 3rd party to set it up, try alsa-mixer ?
<oCean> !tr | _mutlucan96
<ubottu> _mutlucan96: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<_mutlucan96> konuşmazsam  neolur zaten canım sıkkın bulaşacak yer arıyorum. Sizi rahatsız ettim çok soriii
<_mutlucan96> soriiii
<Logos01> escott: http://pastebin.com/AEyQC2iB
<_mutlucan96> ubuntu-tr emptly
<Logos01> nearst: Alsamixer isn't working because my system cannot detect the audio device.
<_mutlucan96> boş sorriii
<_mutlucan96> bbay bay!
<Nrite> how to I permanently give permissions for myself to edit /var/www instead of always typing gksudo nautilus in terminal before editing?
<Logos01> Nrite: chown -R {usergroup}.{username} /var/www
<nearst> Logos01: try aplay -l
<Logos01> Nrite: That's *REALLY* bad practice though.
<BluesKaj> !sudoers | Nrite
<Logos01> nearst: There. Are. No. Soundcards. Detected.
<llutz> Logos01: chown user:group    not vice-versa
<Logos01> llutz: I always get those backwards. Even corrected it.
<Logos01> Well, 'corrected'.
<usr13> axisys: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache*
<Nrite> Logos01: why is it a bad practice? there wouldnt be a 2nd user for my laptop
<jayotter> How do i diagonise my display issues via terminal and plus I'm trying to figure out what causes my Ubuntu to freeze.
<jayotter> er sorry about my Enlgish o.O
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I am in need of very good referencing software that can import from scholarly databases and retrieve info from them akin to Endnote. I have tried Zotero standalone, Mendaly but none have the level of functionality I need for  PhD research. The references they produce are unreliable unless I enter it all manually. Endonte under WINE is buggy too. Ideas?
<axisys> usr13: remotely
<Logos01> Nrite: Because the various services that work with it expect it to not be writable. Also, changing file-ownership to your personal userid allows remote exploits to operate *as* your user.
<Logos01> Nrite: Basically, it's bad security practice.
<llutz> Nrite: just chown doc-root to you, chmod it 755, give www-data limited write-access to dirs it _really_ needs to write to
<nearst> Logos01: try modprobe snd-cs4236;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<axisys> usr13: how do I find out what version http server google is running .. for example
<usr13> axisys: ssh root@192.168.1.5 ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache*   #Where 192.168.1.5 is the IP of the server.
<jayotter> I will wait.
<usr13> axisys: Oh sorry.  I thought you were talking about on your LAN
<Logos01> nearst: I never used those before, and this just happened out of the blue.
<BluesKaj> Nrite, check this out , it might be what you're looking for http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/no-password-for-sudo-442808/
<Nrite> Logos01: hmm, in that case if i create "myproject" in /www, and give full access, that would be appropriate i assume?
<nearst> Logos01: ??
<Logos01> I didn't even do a system update. Just rebooted (accidentally, as it turns out) and then when my system came back up I had no audio at all.
<Logos01> Because my system no longer detects the audio cards.
<jayotter> How do I examine the issues on my display issues in the terminal?
<escott> Logos01, have you tried to rmmod, modprobe the snd_hda_intel maybe udev didnt pick up the insertion
<Logos01> Alsa et all is all loaded, the kernel module is loaded.
<Logos01> escott: I've rebooted like six times.
<axisys> usr13: sorry I was not clear
<Logos01> And there's nothing in syslog to indicate any errors.
<usr13> axisys: Are you talking about what type and version of web server  is hosting a particular site?
<nearst> try to install another kernel, or maybe some module is missing
<Logos01> And ... trying to rmmod snd_hda_intel is a PITA.
<escott> Logos01, the module seems to be associated with the device so it seems the problem must be with the creation of the device file
<axisys> usr13: yes
<Logos01> escott: Heh. Either way I just rmmodded ... and it said it wasn't loaded.
<Logos01> Despite being in modprobe -l
<Logos01> modprobe snd_hda_intel && alsactl init caused the device to be detected.
<Logos01> Phenomenal, thank you. :)
<usr13> axisys: Well, that is not so easily done.  Many sysadmins do not want that known and if so you wont find out.
<Logos01> Now to see if it picks up across another reboot.
<nearst> !ubuntu | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Logos01> nearst: Are you particularly in the habit of doing things that are non-sequitorous and entirely useless / aggravating?
<axisys> usr13: but if taht info is available.. what tool would you use to get that?
<wpl> Since upgrading to 11.04 my network is miserable slow. First I thoughts it's a nameserver problem and i changed it to OpenDNS, but the problem still exists. I turned off IPv6, without success eiher.
<axisys> usr13: curl -v site should have told you that?
<Logos01> escott: Again, thank you sir.
<EvilGeek> Can anyone port scan my public IP for me I'm getting odd results doing it from the internal network
<pyrokinetic> hey guys i've been getting a: "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block", I figured it's because the linux image i'm trying to boot too doesn't have an initrd image, anyone know how i could create one?
<nearst> pyrokinetic: maybe problem with /etc/fstab
<Pici> EvilGeek:
<Pici> EvilGeek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670114/
<usr13> axisys: http://www.apache.org/no-particular-site
<EvilGeek> well crap
<DJones> EvilGeek: You could use https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 which will do a port scan on your ip address
<EvilGeek> thank you
<axisys> usr13: cool!
<axisys> usr13: thanks a lot
<Janusman> Help: just ran the upgrade to kernel 2.6.38.11, but it doesnt show up on the Grub menu when I reboot.
<nearst> your grub timeout ?
<BluesKaj> Janusman, sudo update-grub
<Janusman> I ran sudo update-grub, said it rebuilt menu.lst... still doesn't show.
<pyrokinetic> nearst: I have no idea what fstab is (I'm kinda new to this). Right now I booted to vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic, but I have up to vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic installed, anything above -8- won't boot
<BluesKaj> menu.lst that grub legacy
<Janusman> the boot screen says "grub", it's purple, it shows 2.6.38.10 and 2.6.38-10-PAE, the memory test, and win 7.
<pyrokinetic> 2.6.38-8-generic is the  only one that has an initrd image to go with it, so seems that's the problem - how do i get initrd images for the newer versions?
<Singham> <Janusman> : Have you installed any windows operating system after ubuntu installation ?
<Janusman> Singham: nope.
<cryptodira> hi folks,  10.10 amd/64 system here...... with visual effects set to NONE.... i am able to grab a session and move it about in the workspace switcher (from within the switcher)....when 'normal' or 'extra' is chosen from visual effects, this function does NOT work.... what am i doing incorrectly?
<Janusman> Singham: Ah.. it's not listed in /boot/grub/grub.cfg.... should I edit that ? =)
<nearst> !mkinitrd | pyrokinetic
<Janusman> or run grub-mkconfig ?
<Singham> <Janusman> : Try it..there will be "if else statement"
<nearst> Janusman: try set in /etc/default/grub then grub-update
<Singham> <Janusman> : edit "else=10"
<Janusman> nearst: explain?
<nearst> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub and look for timeout item
<Pici> !gksudo | nearst Janusman
<ubottu> nearst Janusman: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pyrokinetic> nearst, is mkinitrd something i'm supposed to run in a terminal?
<asher^> does anyone know why there may be a large difference between memory use reported by top and my actual memory use?
<escott> asher^, shared libraries can get double counted
<nearst> pyrokinetic: suppose to be that mkinitrd run while running into a new image install
<Janusman> nearst: ok.. but I don't have timeout problems =)
<nearst> ty Pici for info :)
<dantix> morning all! I'm having problems to get working freenx on natty. The nx client ends with a black screen. Investigating a bit try: xhost  + and ubuntu said: No protocol specified.. unable to open display... the same with my user and as root. What could be wrong?
<asher^> im running hardly anything but the use is almost 100% :-|
<pythonirc101> how do i add a user so that he can do sudo?
<escott> asher^, you want your ram to be used
<asher^> adduser username sudo
<nearst> pythonirc101: make changes to /etc/sudoer
<asher^> escott why is that?
<Pici> pythonirc101: add them to the admin group.
<nearst> pyrokinetic: im suggest reinstall the whole image using synaptic
<escott> asher^, because you paid for it. the kernel will any memory not used by processes for buffers and cache. so you need to exclude those to get a sense of actual memory usage
<pyrokinetic> nearst: ok i'll give it a try, thanks mate
<nearst> pyrokinetic: yw
<nearst> which kernel 3 is good for running or liquorix
<asher^> escott ok. is there an easy way for me to get the amount used by my programs? i want to monitor it to jugde the need for upgrades etc
<ichbinder> for anybody who might be able to help, here my problem again: I am compiling a personal project that needs boost 1.44. Current version in natty/main is 1.42. So I added LP-PPA-purplekarrot/natty from https://launchpad.net/~purplekarrot/+archive/ppa/+build/2658906 So far, so good. But the code also needs libcgal-dev. When I select that in synaptic, it says it needs libboost-dev and libboost1.42-dev. Installing this, leeds then to
<ichbinder>  the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/670057/ I can click close and the error goes away, leaving a broken dependency. I can then also compile the code as libcgal-dev is installed... but the broken dependency is still there... :(
<nearst> asher^: try htop
<skim1776> why there is /usr/local/sbin?
<escott> asher^, you should consider buying more ram when you are having to regularly go into swap, but you can delay that if most of your swap usage is from a process that hasn't been runnable for some time
<asher^> in htop the memory bar is all the way to the end but the text says 227/998
<cryptodira> hi folks,  10.10 amd/64 system here...... with visual effects set to NONE.... i am able to grab a session and move it about in the workspace switcher (from within the switcher)....when 'normal' or 'extra' is chosen from visual effects, this function does NOT work.... what am i doing incorrectly?
<asher^> i have another server running a lot more stuff and the bar doesnt go to the end and top doesnt report such high use. i wonder why
<escott> asher^, what you really want to look for are page miss statistics. im sure they can be found but im not sure where
<asher^> hmm
<asher^> what is the 'nice' number in htop btw?
<escott> asher^, negative nice is higher priority, positive nice is "nicer" lower priority
<asher^> cool
<escott> asher^, you should run background jobs as nice background_command
<asher^> thanks for the top
<asher^> tip*
<asher^> looks like i can set it in htop also
<Lee_Prison> how to install firefox 6.0 in ubuntu10.04?
<auronandace> !info firefox | Lee_Prison
<ubottu> Lee_Prison: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14881 kB, installed size 30008 kB
<escott> Lee_Prison, look for a ppa
<rly> Why does my X server use 800MB of memory?
<escott> rly, caching pixmaps
<rly> escott: well, I have tons of browser windows open. Thanks.
<rly> Perhaps I do need 8GB then.
<Pici> !ram | rly
<ubottu> rly: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<escott> rly, today is the day for memory usage questions. check free -m and look at the +/- buffers cache. and the swap lines ignore anything else
<samontab> Any suggestion for another IRC client?
<xangua> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<iridium> bitchX
<asher^> Mem:           998        956         41          0         58        676
<asher^> -/+ buffers/cache:        222        776
<asher^> Swap:         2047          0       2047
<escott> asher^, you aren't swapping so you have plenty of memory
<samontab> yeah, I was looking at that page, just thought someone could give a human opinion
<asher^> so ignore the actual 'mem' line?
<Pici> iridium: Bitchx is no longer supported upstream and is not in the Debian or Ubuntu repositories for that reason.
<cryptodira> hi folks,  10.10 amd/64 system here...... with visual effects set to NONE.... i am able to grab a session and move it about in the workspace switcher (from within the switcher)....when 'normal' or 'extra' is chosen from visual effects, this function does NOT work.... what am i doing incorrectly?
<iridium> Pici, and it was a joke
<asher^> escott thanks for all your help
<Pici> iridium: I've still seen plenty of people ask why bitchx isn't in the repos, and its not easy to determine if people are joking over IRC.
<iridium> aside of huge security holes? I wonder why...
<SavageWolf> Crypt, have you tried installing "Compiz Control Panel" or something, and configuring stuff from there?
<rly> escott: I had 195MB free for physical memory and 1600 for my swap (out of 4GB).
<technikfreak> hello each time i try to watch a video ubuntu crashed and logged me out
<technikfreak> what could i do for resolving
<cryptodira> SavageWolf,  yes, i have compiz installed...either i am not parsing its functions correctly, or it does not help...with moving a session from within the application switcher....
<escott> rly, so you are using swap which is bad, but you have some free memory (which is being used for a cache) so the kernel things that the stuff in the swap is less important than the potential gains from caching a few things. in other words you could use more ram, but what is being swapped is mostly stuff you arent using right this moment. you should see some hesitation when you switch tabs/alt-tab to another application
<escott> rly, s/kernel things/kernel thinks/
<rly> escott: yes, I know; I could write a virtual memory system myself ;)
<cryptodira> SavageWolf,  the deal is, on boot up... all the previous sessions are on one
<cryptodira> page.... not where they were locked too.
<Layke> Is there a way to force the uninity bar to close. It really annoys me that it stays open due to some bug which I ca't identify.
<rly> escott: if you want a harder problem: I cannot switch user. If I do, I get a short black screen and just see that my session is locked.
<Layke> The only way to get it to close is to quit out of netbeans then reload it.
<coz_> Layke,   the only way I know of is to set it to autohide
<rly> escott: it kind of makes me and Ubuntu look stupid when that happens of course.
<SavageWolf> Well, I can't help you much Crypt... Sorry...
<Layke> coz_,  Unfortunately, it is on autohide.
<nearst|away> away for a while
<david> hola a todos
<Layke> But it thinks that it deserves focus and stays open.
<skulltip> i installed 64-bit ubuntu server, dhcp works fine but why can't i get static ip working, or where is an uptodate tutorial for 11.04 that actually works and not some rehashed tutorial from 2007 on back?
<cryptodira> SavageWolf, ok, thanks for the inut.
<coz_> Layke, oh!!  and it pops up for you when the cursor is on the left screen edge ...yes?
<Layke> Yeah. But it is currently always open.
<David_Spanish> i know...
<coz_> Layke,   well,, the only other way is to log off and log into the classic mode or the classic ( no effects) mode
<mokti> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on my new machine but Idk what version to use. I was thinking about 10.04, but I dont know if the newest version is better.
<David_Spanish> someone spanish here?
<Pici> !es | David_Spanish
<ubottu> David_Spanish: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mokti> When is the next LTD version coming out?
<Layke> Yup. :) Figurred. I do actually like the Unity bar. But the oonly two ways I have figured out is to.. log out log back in to restart X. Then close all my applications.
<David_Spanish> ok thank u very much
<coz_> mokti,  well 10.04 is LTS  ,, 11.04  has the newer interface ,, if you check online for the different appearances  then you could make your decisioin that way maybe
<escott> rly, you just testing people? in any case I don't know much about user switching
<mukti> I don't really like unity much. Is rather stick with gnome
<coz_> mokti
<amanforindia> my computer's RAM is 2 GB but free -m is only showing 1.6 GB
<coz_> mukti,  well you can use classic gnome on 11.04
<amanforindia> why is that?
<escott> amanforindia, the kernel uses some which doesnt appear there
<coz_> mukti,  just log into the classic or classic ( no effects)  mode
<rly> escott: no, I was wondering about why X used that much memory, but your explanation was known to me in hindsight.
<amanforindia> so much as 200 mb??
<rly> escott: the other thing is a real problem.
<rly> escott: er another*
<mukti> coz_ Oh, it still has gnome?
<coz_> mukti,  yes it does,,so no problem there
<mukti> Is 11.04 an LTD version?
<iridium> amanforindia, dmesg | grep Memory
<mukti> *LTS
<iridium> in a terminal
<coz_> mukti,   no 11.04 is not LTS  but 12.04  will be LTS
<OerHeks> amanforindia, do you use an Onboard Videocard wich uses shared memory ?
<mukti> Hmmmmm
<amanforindia> Memory: 1637896k/1686528k available (5190k kernel code, 44376k reserved, 2539k data, 700k init, 773420k highmem)
<technikfreak0815> hello my ubuntu crashed everytime i try t watch a film could somebody see the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/670133/
<iridium> hmmm
<mukti> Idk if I want to go to a non-LTS version
<nearst|away> technikfreak0815: try vlc-player
<amanforindia> i have a laptop so probably onboard only but dunno about shared memory
<technikfreak0815> the same
<technikfreak0815> anway which player and which setting
<OerHeks> technikfreak0815, clear youtube super cookies and browser cache ?
<technikfreak0815> 3d, graphic card
<coz_> restart required  brb
<technikfreak0815> its also with local files
<escott> technikfreak0815, thats not going to be too helpful as it doesnt show the crash. you can install mplayer and try mplayer -vo x11 video_file and see if the issue is something with gl or xvideo
<technikfreak0815> just that i have on my home folder
<OerHeks> amanforindia, shared memory could explain the use
<technikfreak0815> also if skype shows webcam bam
<amanforindia> it was not giving me trouble as even 1.5gb is quite big for most application but i recently starting using virtualBox
<Layke> Is there a reason also, why I could drag the Netbeans 6.9 to the unity menu bar, but I can do that for Netbeans 7.01? When I do it, it just drops but doesn stay in the Unity menu.
<technikfreak0815> any video related i logged
<technikfreak0815> out
<amanforindia> so how do i decrease the shared memory
<OerHeks> amanforindia, adjust it in your Bios.
<mukti> What are the major differences from 10.04 to 11.04?
<iridium> amanforindia, lspci | grep VGA
<amanforindia> even in memtest86+ it is showing only 1.6gb
<iridium> lets see what returns
<IdleOne> Layke: right click and keep in launcher
<amanforindia> ATI card
<amanforindia> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9802
<Layke> IdleOne,  Yeah, I can't do that.
<Layke> Tht only works if the icon is already in the menu bar.
<Layke> I want to get it there.
<Layke> It's strange. It's like the bar just won't accept this icon.
<IdleOne> Layke: launch the app it should appear in the bar and then you should be able to make it stick.
<IdleOne> Layke: if not, I don't know.
<Layke> IdleOne: Thanks. That worked :)
<Layke> Cheers.
<IdleOne> welcome
<iridium> amanforindia, seems to be AMD fusion, so almost for sure the integrated card will be reserving memory for itself
<xTs_w> Hi
<xTs_w> is there a reason why lib32asound2-plugins is not in natty?
<amanforindia> would that have been the default setting? how do i optimize ram usage for VM's
<axisys> so i need vnc-java for web browser to access my ubuntu laptop.. which one is preferred? tightvnc-java or vnc-java ?
<mukti> What are the major differences from 10.04 to 11.04?
<xangua> mukti: almost everything
<Layke> lol. Except IdleOne the icon isn't clickable from the Unity Bar. So strange. I'll just live with typing netbeans and click for now.
<Layke> Not seen this behaviour before.
<xangua> a year of diference :P
<IdleOne> Layke: must be missing some feature. report a bug maybe?
<axisys> i use ubuntu classic
<axisys> Layke: ^
<BluesKaj> mukti, that wouls take too much room , go to a search for general questions
<Layke> I don't know how I could provide a "how to repeat"
<Layke> It's definately only specific to my system. Since otherwise all the people using Netbeans would have come accross it before.
<Layke> How do I switch to classic? Just disable Unity Plugin?
<Layke> axisys, ^^
<ogra_> bug 820585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820585 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "debian install fails to add fixrtc to systems that do not have a battery backed RTC (arm)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820585
<Spitfire19> equivalent of Cobian for Ubuntu Server?
<escott> !classic | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<coz_> Layke,  log off
<Layke> Cheers :)
<coz_> Layke,   then  at the bottom,, just after  putting in the password  choose the classic session at the bottom
<Bakou> good to know ubottu
<coz_> Layke,   then hit enter
<IdleOne> Spitfire19: try dejadup
<Bakou> that maximized window thing was really bothering me, and the sidebar isnt very well thought out :\
<Layke> Nice, think I might actually prefer Classic.
<Spitfire19> IdleOne: I need something that can be run in Terminal.
<Layke> Doesn feel like Iḿ missing anything and can actually easily see what applications are running and where.
<Layke> I just don't like the menu bar above all the windows. I guess that's only Unity?
<IdleOne> !backup > Spitfire19
<ubottu> Spitfire19, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Spitfire19: see if the link ubottu just sent you has more info
<Spitfire19> thx, I'll check it out.
<mokti> Could I remove Unity from 11.04, and set the default UI to gnome
<segfault> Just set classic as the default session.
<xangua> !classic | mokti
<ubottu> mokti: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Sidewinder1> mokti, I believe, once you boot to classic, it'll "remember" and continue to do so... Not sire as I use Lucid.
<mokti> Xangua Can I set classic as default and remove unity?
<Sidewinder1> sure, even.
<amanforindia> how to optimize ram for virtual machines??
<mokti> Sidewinder1 is 10.04 Lucid?
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<IdleOne> Spitfire19: take a look here also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<IdleOne> nm ubottu sent you that already
<Nrm> bye everyone
<mokti> Sidewinder: does that remember your default UI? (i haven't switched UIs for some time, and I'm not at my machine right now)
<escott> mokti, it should
<MuNk`_> Is it possible to resize the unity panel or move it in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Sidewinder1> mokti, I think so, but I'm not absolutely certain.
<IdleOne> MuNk`_: no.
<IdleOne> mokti: Ubuntu will use the last session used as default.
<MuNk`_> IdleOne, is it possible to lock it in place then? because if the Text in a window is to big it keeps pushing my icons off the edge of the screen
<mokti> IdleOne: is it possible to remove unity altogether?
<Sidewinder1> IdleOne, Thanx; that's what I thought. :D
<IdleOne> mokti: I suppose so but why. use classic if you prefer and just leave unity installed.
<IdleOne> MuNk`_: I believe you can in !ccsm
<IdleOne> MuNk`_: if you drag the mouse over to the left edge of the screen the launcher should reappear
<Bakou> unity would be fine if clicking the prog tabs again minimized
<Bakou> and it didnt do that wierd ass maximize
<IdleOne> Bakou: Please mind your language
<mokti> IdleOne: do you know how big Unity is?
<IdleOne> !info Unity
<ubottu> Package Unity does not exist in natty
<MuNk`_> IdleOne, not those icons , I mean the ones in the unity panel/systray
<teemperor> Bakou: whats the problem with the maximizing?
<Bakou> the top bar just feels so wrong
<Bakou> and the buttons are on the left side, and the usual config cant seem to move them right
<Sidewinder1>  Unity does not exist in natty?
<Bakou> i like win7 ui just fine, wish it was more customizable to be like that
<escott> !unity | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<teemperor> Well, on my netbook i'love those settings, on my desktop the only really bad thing is the global menu
<jY> are there any packages or src-deb's for mysql 5.5 for 10.04?
<escott> !classic | Bakou
<ubottu> Bakou: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<mokti> IdleOne: do you know how big Unity is (size)?
<IdleOne> mokti: not sure.
<IdleOne> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty1 (natty), package size 614 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<Sidewinder1> escott, Yes, I know; I was questioning ubottu's factoid.
<segfault> Is anyone using LightDM?
<IdleOne> mokti: ^
<Bakou> wel i still kinda like the idea of the pinned program tabs/icons
<Bakou> its just a poor execution :|
<escott> segfault, yes it is default for 11.10
<segfault> What do you think of it?
<Bakou> and not customizable enough, at least not easily
<mokti> IdleOne, thanks. I'll just leave it since its so small lol
<Sidewinder1> IdleOne, Must've fixed it. :D
<teemperor> yes, settings for unity would be really fine
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: nah, package names are case sensitive. ubottu knows that I didn't :)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Sidewinder1> U vs u
<atg> #php
<Sidewinder1> Got it!
<atg> sorry
<renancoelho> hi there, how do I get the feature in 10.10  that you can resize two adjacent windows at the same time?
<Layke> Like with Unity, can Classic mode, remove Toolbars. Like I don't like having the menu bar on my IRC window.
<escott> renancoelho, the tiling feature of ccsm?
<mokti> By any chance would anyone know of a UI like wmii? (preferably without a 9p filesystem)
<renancoelho> escott: I am not sure, I am new to it. I saw on-line, somebody had two windows each covered half the screen and he resized them horizontally
<renancoelho> escott: at the same time..
<renancoelho> escott: at the same time resizing one from the right and the other from the left, since these edges were touching..
<zagibu> sounds like a killer feature
<escott> renancoelho, not sure what wm would have that feature. compiz has a feature where you can ctrl-alt-numpad6 and make a window fit the left hand side but its only one window at a time. in gnome3 you drag the window to the side and it takes up half the screen. not sure about unity
<segfault> In Unity, just drag to an edge to take up half the screen.
<segfault> Drag to top to maximise.
<coz_> renancoelho,  sounds like that person had group windows activated  in order to resize 2 wi ndows at once
<renancoelho> I guess it is just hard to explain, i appreciate the help though, thanks!
<renancoelho> coz: how to do that?
<escott> !ccsm | renancoelho its in there
<ubottu> renancoelho its in there: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<coz_> renancoelho, ok let me open ccsm ,, I used to do this let me check the settings
<coz_> renancoelho,  ok do you have ccsm opened?
<renancoelho> yes
<coz_> renancoelho,  go to the window management category and click on the Group and tab windows plugin to get into it's settings
<coz_> renancoelho,  the first thab,,"Selection"  is an option for mouse binding which is likely disabled
<m_fulder> hey
<coz_> renancoelho,  now just below that is the "Select single window"  options default  Super +s
<m_fulder> I've just installed postfix on my server and try this PHP line: echo mail('test@example.org', 'Subject', 'Body', 'From: user@example.org', '-f user@example.org'); ..though the webpage doesn't show 0 or 1 and I don't get any error messages in my var/log/mail.* logs :O..any idea what I could have done wrong?
<coz_> renancoelho,  now,, if that plugin is enabled, if you select 2 windows with the super +s   both will be attached to eachother I believe and both should resize  but let me test here ,, its beena while :)
<mokti> Does anyone use xmonad?
<renancoelho> coz: Thanks, but i can't see group and windows plugin... could it be under a different name?
<MuNk`_> hmm ok this is confusing, Is the notification area, called the system tray, or Unity.panel, because its starting to annoy me, all i want is for it to stay at the top right and stop moving off my damn screen >.>
<coz_> renancoelho,   sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<escott> mokti, ccsm has some xmonad like features, but not as advanced
<coz_> renancoelho,  then restaret compiz either by loggin off and back on or  compiz --replace & disown from terminal  unless you are on Unity then just log off and back on
<RA_drc> hi, i think my graphics card driver in ubuntu is messed up - after a while, i can't read any of the text on the screen.  how do i fix this?
<coz_> RA_drc,  which graphics card?
<RA_drc> coz_: i'm not sure, how can i find that out?
<coz_> RA_drc,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Morphies> Afternoon all, Newbie looking for a bit of help. Installation alongside windows 7, bootloader install failed
<ikonia> Morphies: define failed
<Morphies> Sorry, an error occured window on instalation
<ikonia> installation of what
<ikonia> Morphies: please try to be specific
<mokti> escott, isn't ccsm just  options for compiz? Or am I missing something
<escott> Morphies, if you are sure the error is with the bootloader but dont have the window open and cant see the error please manually reinstall the bootloader
<escott> !grub | Morphies
<ubottu> Morphies: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> mokti, im not running compiz but ccsm has a tiling plugin that will allow ctrl-alt-numpad to tile windows to that location on the screen
<mokti> Oh
<Morphies> I have a window open now, the window title is Bootloader install failed. There are 3 options: Install to a different device, continue without a bootloader and cancel the installation
<renancoelho> coz: Thanks so much for you help but I have to go now. Thanks again!! very helpful!
<escott> Morphies, does this computer have only one hard drive?
<ikonia> Morphies: where did it try to install to
<RA_drc> coz_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Morphies> I've told it to install to /dev/sdb on my 500gb main drive, i;ve disconnected my other internal drives but a 6tb esata raid drive is still connected
<coz_> RA_drc,  ok  now you know which graphics card you have :)
<coz_> RA_drc,  now  are you running 11.04 Unity?
<ikonia> Morphies: it's more likley that it will be sda then if you only have 1 driver installed
<ikonia> Morphies: once you put the second drive back in, it will change to sdb,
<RA_drc> coz_: yes, i think so
<ikonia> Morphies: this is one of the reasons you shouldn't disconnect drives while you are trying to install
<Morphies> no, sta is coming up as the 6tb external esata
<coz_> RA_drc,  do you have the large launcher on the left side of the screen?
<RA_drc> coz_: yes
<ikonia> Morphies: intteresting, then you should be fine to sdb
<coz_> RA_drc,  ok  see if you have  compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<Morphies> well i tried installing with the drives connected and couldn't select the 500gb OS drive to create the partition on
<coz_> RA_drc,  in a terminal type     ccsm
<Morphies> it wanted touse one of the 1.5tb data drives
<Joe0006> in ubuntu you install one thing then it ask for another thing. then when you start program is missing something
<Joe0006> what the heck
<Morphies> to use*
<mokti> I have one last question, then I have to get out of here
<ikonia> Morphies: that suggests there is a more deep issue
<RA_drc> coz_: i don't have it, should i go ahead and install it?
<coz_> RA_drc,  yes
<mokti> What web browsers allow you to navigate using only the keyboard?
<Morphies> i;ve tried selecting all of the different locations to install, none of them do anything, as in nothing happens. So I selected continue without a bootloader and stillnothing happens,the window juststays
<escott> mokti, links, elinks, lynx are all terminal browsers
<ikonia> Morphies: the two issues you've described suggest there is a deeper issue with your disk system and the installer
<RA_drc> coz_: so would just installing solve the problem?
<coz_> RA_drc,  no a setting may have to be made in ccsm
<coz_> RA_drc,  so when that installs,, in terminal again type    ccsm for it to open
<mokti> escort, is there any that aren't terminal browsers?
<escott> mokti, i would assume that firefox is keyboard navigable for a11y purposes
<mokti> I think there is either an application you can download, or a specific browser that will highlight all links with a yellow square and a number.
<Morphies> ikonia, Should I try installing again with only the main drive connected? or is there something else I should try? Or should I leave it alone altogether?
<mokti> (when you press a specific key)
<ikonia> Morphies: truthfully I don't know without understanding the issue more,
<TechnoCat> can someone help me with this kernel panic? kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable processes
<mokti>  Then you can jump to that link
<coz_> RA_drc,  then you will see on the left,, a vertical list of the categories.. you want to click on the "General" category.. then click on  "OpenGL" to bet into its settings,, once there,  uncheck both "Lighting"  and "Sync to VBLank"  and then test if the same problem still occurs
<sivakumar_> hi good evening to all
<escott> TechnoCat, oom. how much ram do you have, how big is your swap
<TechnoCat> 3gb
<sivakumar_> can any one know how to install ns2 in ubuntu 10.04
<TechnoCat> i can't get it to boot
<coz_> RA_drc,  unfortunately I have to go to work so I will let the other help you with t his from this point
<TechnoCat> i am having a hardware issue, i just don't know what yet
<escott> TechnoCat, it is oom'ing on boot?
<mokti> escort, do you know what I'm talking about?
<TechnoCat> i'm trying to boot a liveusb
<Morphies> Even the cancel the installation option does nothing :-)
<escott> mokti, firefox has a plugin maybe that allows you to type the words of the link and type through them
<TechnoCat> i have a part magic livecd i've been trying to do stuff with
<escott> mokti, http://lifehacker.com/139495/hack-attack-mouse+less-firefox
<daavis> hi!  *.mkv on vlc does not work properly. sound and video not on same time. so, any suggestions about player which play *.mkv properly
<rawfodog> Hey Ubuntu, I'm doing my laundry and would like to have a timer to tell me when my stuff is done. Is there a program for ubuntu that works like a simple egg timer ?
<sivakumar_> hey i have one problem that while booting into ubuntu it is showing my os name as KUBUNTU instead of ubuntu whats the reason and how to solve it
<edbian> rawfodog: that is the at command and the sleep command
<edbian> rawfodog: sleep 10; echo 'done!'
<Combatjuan> Maybe a silly question.  My /var/log/messages contains the line "Aug 7 06:47:04 host-name syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart"  Is that syslogd indicating that the server restarted or something indicating that syslogd restarted?
<DebianUT> greetings
<rawfodog> cool
<escott> rawfodog, at, cron
<llutz> Combatjuan: syslogd restart, check with "who -b" for last system restart
<rawfodog> 10 is like what, 10 seconds or minutes ?
<bennym> Running an SSH server at home, friend wants to use it for tunneling. How can I limit bandwidth for his user's sessions? (Bonus points for monthly usage quotas)
<Combatjuan> llutz: How about last restart before last?  (-8  I just restarted it.  Oops.
<DebianUT> would any of you send me and invite to g+ please?  my email is ramsees.79@gmail.com
<escott> rawfodog, seconds, use at for longer periods
<edbian> rawfodog: You could make it play a sound file if you have one. sleep 10; aplay /path/to/file   I think
<rawfodog> sweet. I just found out if I put an "m" next to the number it knows I mean MINUTES :D
<escott> rawfodog, "at now + 10 min[enter]alert laundry[enter][ctrl-d]
<llutz> rawfodog: sleep 10 or sleep 10m   or sleep 10h
<rawfodog> Thanks ebian
<edbian> rawfodog: sure
<edbian> escott: alert laundry ?
<escott> edbian, his original question was about the laundry. alert integrates to the desktop notifications and prints "laundry"
<ichbinder> for anybody who might be able to help, here my problem again: I am compiling a personal project that needs boost 1.44. Current version in natty/main is 1.42. So I added LP-PPA-purplekarrot/natty from https://launchpad.net/~purplekarrot/+archive/ppa/+build/2658906 So far, so good. But the code also needs libcgal-dev. When I select that in synaptic, it says it needs libboost-dev and libboost1.42-dev. Installing this, leeds then to
<ichbinder>  the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/670057/ I can click close and the error goes away, leaving a broken dependency. I can then also compile the code as libcgal-dev is installed... but the broken dependency is still there... :(
<edbian> escott: mhmmm
<Morphies> How does ubunto recognise new drives after an installation with only one drive connected? Will it have any issues if I try installing with a single drive connected, then reconnect the other after installation?
<m_fulder> hm when I try to sendmail with telnet I get the error message: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table postfix  when trying to specify a RCPT TO:
<m_fulder> any ideas how to solve that?
<glebihan> ichbinder, do you need the "libboost-exception-dev" package ?
<ichbinder> glebihan: hey, thanks for answering. I think it's something the other -dev packages depend on
<robro> Hello, is there a way to map CTRL+ALT+RIGHT ARROW  to a gamepad button using QJoyPad?
<llutz> m_fulder: is the recipients domain listed in $mydomain?
<jessie> Morphies: What do you mean? If you add a new (internal) hard drive will it work? Yes. You will need to format it, but it will be accessable after.
<llutz> err mydestination*
<glebihan> ichbinder, are you sure about the dependencies you mentioned ? cause  libboost-dev and libboost1.42-dev are conflicting packages
<glebihan> ichbinder, oh no soory
<m_fulder> llutz should mydomain be in the /etc/postfix/main.cf ? I don't think I got it there
<Morphies> Jessie: I mean leaving only my main HDD attached, and disconnecting every other HDD during installation then reconnecting post installation.
<TechnoCat> omg, i have a linux shell. how do i format my disk and just drop all tables?
<llutz> m_fulder:  mydestination*  not mydomain, sry
<Morphies> which I suppose is essentially the same:-)
<ichbinder> glebihan: when I try to remove libboost-exception-dev it also wants to remove all other -dev packages
<glebihan> ichbinder, did you try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<ichbinder> glebihan: on what item?
<jessie> Morphies: Ah. Okay. Well, I am guessing you want to dual boot into Windows?
<escott> TechnoCat, how will that help the oom?
<glebihan> ichbinder, none, just that command
<TechnoCat> what is oom
<TechnoCat> oh out of memory
<Morphies> jessie: yes
<m_fulder> llutz, no the receptionist address is not listed there should I list everyone I will send mail to there :O
<TechnoCat> because i'm not out of memory, it is wrong
<ichbinder> glebihan: ok, give me a sec
<TechnoCat> 3gb to boot up a 178mb live cd?
<llutz> m_fulder: you have to define for what domains you accepts mails
<escott> TechnoCat, if you want to create a new partition table just sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Spitfire19> Can I serve *.exe s over a samba share?
<llutz> m_fulder: accepting all makes you an open-relay
<escott> TechnoCat, but i'm not clear what the real goal here is. diagnosing the errors leading to the oom, or blowing everything away
<jessie> Morphies: It should work if you do that, though you will have to do some potentially strange things with the BIOS.
<escott> Spitfire19, most configs will refuse to execute them
<trobrock> Is there any way to source a file by default for any runit service's run script?
<Spitfire19> the software we are currently usings works over traditional Windows file shares
<TechnoCat> can i display partitions with fdisk?
<m_fulder> llutz from who I accept to get mails from? Then how is this related to who I am sending my mail to? :P
<escott> TechnoCat, i think its p but type h for commands
<Morphies> jessie: Sounds insteresting, I;ve attempted install already with everything connected, it failed on partitioning. tried with just the external esata drive connected, failed at bootloader installation. Currently installing withjust the main drive connected
<llutz> m_fulder: mydestination = example.com, coolnewdomain.com, localhost.localdomain, localhost                        <- all domain-names you accept mails for (not senders)
<TechnoCat> are there supposed to be a million partitions? =\ lol
<TechnoCat> i didn't think that was possibly
<TechnoCat> i have /dev/sda1 - /dev/sda60
<m_fulder> llutz hum so if I don't have one mail in the mydestination variable I can't send mail to him :O
<TechnoCat> all ntfs...
<escott> TechnoCat, thats weird. you can have up to 4 primaries but a pretty much unlimited number of extendeds
<TechnoCat> conclusion: the windows installer f'ed up my disk
<ichbinder> glebihan: nope. fails to install or update
<llutz> m_fulder: for outgoing, you want to look for sasl and set something like " smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated"
<ichbinder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670177/
<llutz> m_fulder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<mikebeecham> hey guys....just wanted to know whether it's worth upgrading to 11.10 yet?
<escott> mikebeecham, #unity+1
<m_fulder> llutz will check that out :P
<escott> mikebeecham, rather #ubuntu+1
<Morphies> seems grub has installed OK this time round
<glebihan> ichbinder, it looks like there are some broken packages in the repos, I'm also getting dependencies errors while trying to install libgcal-dev
<mikebeecham> escott, thanks
<Ramses_> hello from Lybia
<glebihan> ichbinder, if I were you I would file a bug on libgcal-dev and see what comes out of it
<ichbinder> glebihan: hm, ok... interesting. I thought this would definitely be a personal problem with haveing two versions of boost installed...
<sivakumar_> Ramses_,  hello what kind of help do you want now from here
<glebihan> ichbinder, you have 2 versions installed ?
<Ramses_> looking for more Linux knowledge, just it
<Neptu> hej
<ichbinder> glebihan: well, what I mean is the conflicting installes of boost...
<Neptu> i was wondering how can i get more than 9 workspaces??
<TechnoCat> Is this stupid case of not being able to boot because of the 60 NTFS partitions worth noting somewhere?
<TechnoCat> i wasn't able to boot live cd's or anything
<Andy80> hi
<varikonniemi> hello all
<ichbinder> glebihan: i tried to remove all boost stuff before adding https://launchpad.net/~purplekarrot/+archive/ppa/+build/2658906 as repo, but when I try to do so, it wants to remove also very basic stuff or other stuff, e.g. libreoffice.
<varikonniemi> how do i change the date format in ubuntu
<glebihan> ichbinder, yes but I would think the problem rather comes from libgcal-dev than boost itself
<varikonniemi> to custom yyyy-mm-dd
<escott> TechnoCat, (a) are you sure thats why you couldn't boot (b) you could send something to the kernel group, I suppose they should care if a bad partition table crashes the system
<glebihan> ichbinder, you shouldn't need to remove it, the upgrade should be enough
<TechnoCat> escott, yes, i am positive
<escott> varikonniemi, locale
<TechnoCat> i was finally able to boot into a shell from initramfs or something, and used fdisk, deleted partitions, restarted, everything works
<varikonniemi> i can only see the change for countries
<albino_> Hi
<varikonniemi> not to custom
<glebihan> ichbinder, as I said, for now I would uninstall the conflicting packages and file a bug, but maybe somebody else can find a better solution
<dianabitcoingirl> albino_: hi
<ichbinder> glebihan: yeah, thought so too... i guess you are right, and I guess there is somewhere in cgal a dependency for boost version = 1.42 instead of >= 1.42
<escott> TechnoCat, the thing is that says the kernel was ok with the bad partition table, but the upper user stack doesn't like it. honestly i doubt anyone expects to get to a gui when the partition table is junk
<ichbinder> glebihan: well, can't uninstall as I need both packages to compile my stuff
<TechnoCat> escott, i do with a live image.
<TechnoCat> if i disconnected the hdd it would've booted
<ichbinder> glebihan: i need boost > 1.42 and I need cgal, which wants boost 1.42... ^^ but only during installing. Then it works...
<albino_> How can I change wiFi card driver (BCM4312) from STA to b43?
<eightiesk> does anyone know of a distro based upon it? like with data recovery tools and what not i could use on my workstations?
<albino_> I have both installed, but don't know how to change 'em
<TechnoCat> eightiesk, parted magic
<varikonniemi> whoa dianabitcoingirl you must really like bitcoin
<TechnoCat> http://partedmagic.com/
<graingert> varikonniemi: a lot
<varikonniemi> but anyone, to change date foramt in ubuntu 1104 ?
<graingert> varikonniemi: the silly girl didn't register her nick
<varikonniemi> graingert ?
<graingert> so I stole it
<graingert> despite warning her el oh el
<Myrtti> varikonniemi: date format in what context? CLI? panel?
<varikonniemi> well, system wide.. D:
<ichbinder> glebihan: thanks for your help and trying things... i guess i will file that bug report
<varikonniemi> or at least the top right cornet
<eightiesk> TechnoCat: not talking about a program but something thats basic, nothing but recovery tools, internet no messageing or email
<varikonniemi> but.. also nautilus
<tfdev> cant install linux on my android grrr
<glebihan> ichbinder, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<idsme> Hi, anyone can help me ? i have a little problem with my X-FE auzentech Sound card
<ichbinder> glebihan: no problem. Helps to know that it might be cgal's fault
<glebihan> varikonniemi, maybe this could help : http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<idsme> Hi, anyone can help me ? i have a little problem with my X-Fi auzentech Sound card
<Morphies> how do i alter the display settings?
<babble> hey everyone: I'm making backup snapshots with squashfs and automatically appending a date & time string to the filename when it's done; I just realized I'm using a colon in the filename; will this do Very Many Odd Things if I copy them back to an HFS+ volume for storage, or will hfstools in Natty be smart enough to use escaped chars for me or something?
<varikonniemi> i cannot believe it is that hard still :D
<eightiesk> does anyone know of a distro based upon it? like with data recovery tools and what not i could use on my workstations, but without all the bloatware...
<varikonniemi> its from 09
<idsme> yeah
<idsme> Try testdisk
<idsme> Photrec
<idsme> you can recover a whole parttion
<eightiesk> DISTRO
<nearst> sup
<idsme> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<idsme> o sorry
<glebihan> varikonniemi, well I guess not many people look for that possibility, so nobody worked on a tool to make it easier
<idsme> al linux distro
<idsme> backtrack,
<escott> babble, why are you using rsync with --link-dest
<tp43> anyone know how to use virtualbox, I see instructions for a new windows xp installation, but is it possible to use an existing wndows partition?
<varikonniemi> ;D i mean most web forums allow the change to custom
<idsme> backtrack
<escott> babble, rather why are you not
<eightiesk> not the point i know i can install and then install the programs.
<varikonniemi> so it is not too much to askt my OS os of choice can do the same? :P
<eightiesk> it would make my life ez if i could add them to source code how would i go abotu that
<eightiesk> we have 10 computers here
<babble> escott: because I'm too much of a newbie to figure out rsync :)
<babble> hehe
<idsme> Anyone can help me with my X-FI auzentack sound card?
<rhin0> if a resize (installing 10.04 - resizing 11.04) is stuck at 50% (has been for 5 minutes) is it going to be a problem ... do I lose my old partition -- because this to me doesn't look good
<nearst> babble: what u gonna do
<rhin0> whoa hang on its moved on
<rhin0> is ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> idsme: wassup with it?
<escott> babble, what you gain by using this squashfs based approach is being able to move around backups independently at the expense of cpu and disk space
<nearst> rhin0: backup all your data 1st
<danii3> hi guys. i just got ubuntu today and am clueless on how to use it.:-(. getting cannot find name for group id 504. how do i solve this?
<idsme> there is no sound
<babble> nearst: oh, likely rename these snapshots, rather than risk it
<idsme> i try to install the drivers
<idsme> but get some error message
<nearst> babble: cool tho
<babble> escott: I'm a Mac user; I'm used to working with disk umages.
<babble> SquashFS works lik eI think
<babble> (and I need to renice mksquashfs, apparently. hehe)
<nearst> babble: yeah.. gudluck and gudtry
<danii3> can anyone help me with a cannot find name for group id 504 ?
<escott> babble, ok. if it works for you, go for it. most would probably recommend learning rsync, so if you want to try and learn that we can try to point you in the right direction. there are also guis listed in !backup
<idsme> Action, i try to install the drivers
<nearst> danii3: cat /etc/passwd | grep 504
<babble> escott: yeah, I'm not averse to learning The One True and Proper Way to do things; I was more just wondering if hfstools was going to be smart enough to do the Right Thing on copy
<neiliob1973> where can i get help with Logitech Webcam Pro 9000 on Ubuntu (looks great in Cheese and Guvcview, but awful when streaming)?
<nearst> escott: agree, im using rsync too...
<ActionParsnip> idsme: the CD you have, do you mean?
<babble> if not, I'll rename all of these and twiddle my backup script to use a different naming scheme
<idsme> no
<idsme> not the CD :)
<rns> anyonw know how I can install this?  I have successfully downloaded the package with wget and uncompressed it.. Now what? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/msttcorefonts
<idsme> the drivers one the internet page: moment, will show it
<ActionParsnip> idsme: good, that would be silly
<nearst> idsme: what do u mean
<escott> babble, its not necessarily the one true and proper way, just that yours is unusual. unfortunately i don't know enough about hfstools to say
<danii3> nearst: hi nearst. no such file or directory
<llutz> rns: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<babble> escott: Mac users use disk image sfor EVERYTHING. hehe.
<xangua> rns: or just install the mssttcorefonts package
<babble> my backup strategy isn't unusual coming from OS X
<glebihan> rns, why didn't you install from the repos ?
<escott> babble, when you look at the underpinnings of time machine its pretty close to rsync
<ActionParsnip> rns: you don't extract debs, they are packages to install
<rns> xangua, glebihan I don't have sudo access, this is on a server.  I tried easy_install but it couldn't find the pacakge.
<babble> escott: yeah, I was never much of a fan of TM :) hehe
<babble> I get conceptually than rsync and TM are doing similar things
<rns> ActionParsnip, so how do I install it?
<nearst> danii3: try id (username)
<ActionParsnip> rns: to install then you will need sudo access to put the files in the file system, you can run:   sudo dpkg -i filename    to install them
<escott> babble, use what you are comfortable with
<nearst> rns: yeah.. maybe u need to install using gdebi for dependencies resolver
<glebihan> rns, if you're not root, you won't be able to install either from the repos or from a downloaded package
<idsme> Action : i can't find the page so fast, but i download the driver
<idsme> and try to install is
<rns> glebihan, is there I can build this from source?  I am trying to install mscorefonts
<llutz> rns: btw, why do you want those ms-ttfs on a server?
<babble> escott: thanks; so on to plan b: what's the simplest way for me to sub colons for hyphens in this passel o files?
<ActionParsnip> idsme: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<glebihan> rns, you may be able to build the package, not to install it
<neiliob1973> :(
<ActionParsnip> llutz: good point
<danii3> nearst: no such user
<escott> babble, rename
<llutz> rns: if you really need that package, ask your admin to install it
<escott> babble, maybe combined with find
<idsme> Acrion
<idsme> Action : Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=57748e0cd82d46ece2b6d42cf1633b3697078d35
<babble> yeah; I wanna grep all the colons, and do... what? Heh. Sorry, I REALLY am a n00b
<ActionParsnip> idsme: is the correct audio device set in sound preferences, you have a lot of audio output devices
<danii3> nearst: its on a vps and just install ubuntu 6.06.
<ActionParsnip> idsme: I also suggest disabling the onboard sound card to reduce possible devices.
<idsme> yeah, i tried, al the devies,
<ActionParsnip> idsme: you have an onboard intel sound chip as well as the Creative garbage you probably just installed
<nearst> danii3: owh.. on vps :s
<idsme> only my logitsch headset is working
<ActionParsnip> idsme: if you unplug the headset, is it better
<llutz> danii3: you don't want to use 6.06
<idsme> when i switch it to X-fi
<idsme> nothng happen
<ActionParsnip> idsme: disable the onboard sound card and unplug the headset, may help
<escott> babble, so rename will take a regex rename 's/:/_/' *.img, but if they are spread across directories you need to find . -iname "*.img" -exec rename 's/:/_/' {} \;
<escott> babble, do check that the rename is working correctly because i dont know rename that well
<rdakot> hello
<danii3> llutz: how about centos 5? i just want to run windows programs and need a gui because i dont understand anything
<zatan> Hi can anyone tell me how can I fix a top toolbar : http://i.imgur.com/h4hyj.png ?
<idsme> i unplug the usb, and disable the onboard card
<robro> Hello, does anyone know of a realistic flight simulator for Ubuntu besides flightgear?
<llutz> danii3: " i just want to run windows programs"  so you want a windows system, not a linux
<danii3> llutz: yes
<Praxi> lol
<llutz> danii3: neither centos nor ubuntu are windows
<ActionParsnip> robro: playdeb site may have one
<danii3> llutz: can i use wine?
<babble> escott: thank you very much :)
<idsme> 30:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs X-Fi Titanium series [EMU20k2] (rev 03)
<KM0201> danii3: if you want windows, why not install windows?
<llutz> danii3: maybe, ask in #winehq
<danii3> km0201: because the vps service provider didnt want to give me windows :-(
<ActionParsnip> idsme: did you check compatibility with Ubuntu before buying the device? Creative hate Linux and refuse to support the OS
<robro> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I already checked there
<llutz> danii3: change to a different provider
<ActionParsnip> danii3: what apps do you need?
<KM0201> danii3: that would be my suggestion, get a new provider.
<llutz> danii3: and tbh, if a vps-provider offers ubuntu-6.06, you really shouldn't pay him
<idsme> yeah, on my last configuration it works fine, but reinstall my computer...
<KM0201> 6.06?
<idsme> and now, it's doesn't work anymore
<danii3> llutz/km0201:  its free. i dont want to waste it
<KM0201> good luck finding anything for that
<ActionParsnip> danii3: what apps do you need?
<MrNthDegree> 6.06 - rock solid stable, more ancient than Debian Stable
<MrNthDegree> :p
<KM0201> danii3: if you're using 6.06, you're gonna find very very little that works w/ that at this point.
<danii3> actionparsnip: i need remote desktop, mozilla firefox
<llutz> danii3: 6.06 is dated, dead, stinks. no updates, no security fixes since ages. you don't want to use that
<MrNthDegree> 6.06 has been EOL for ages
<ActionParsnip> danii3: firefox runs native in Ubuntu, why do you need wine for that?
<Pici> MrNthDegree: Server support just ended on June 1st of this year.
<babble> heh. OS X has made me lazy; I'm used to naming stuff with colons and slashes with abandon and trusting that bad chars will get HTML-escaped automatically.
<danii3> actionparsnip: what about windows remote desktop connection?
<idsme> root@LinuNealz:/home/idsme/apps/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00# sudo make
<idsme> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/build M=/home/idsme/apps/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00
<idsme> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic'
<idsme>   CC [M]  /home/idsme/apps/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.o
<idsme> /home/idsme/apps/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.c:14:26: fatal error: sound/driver.h: No such file or directory
<idsme> compilation terminated.
<FloodBot1> idsme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idsme> make[2]: *** [/home/idsme/apps/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.o] Error 1
<Omega> !paste | idsme
<ubottu> idsme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> danii3: just use X forwarding, you don't need the full desktop if you just want a web browser
<MrNthDegree> Pici, and support of the whole distro ended in 2009
<escott> babble, im not sure that html escaping filenames is anything close to correct
<ActionParsnip> danii3: you can use VNC over SSH and get the desktop but it will lag
<babble> escott: OS X does on copy to hfs-old volumes.
<escott> babble, if i want a : in my filename its because i want a : in my filename
<MrNthDegree> Pici, server support is less than 30% of the distro methinks
<babble> or ufs volumes or whatnot
<Pici> MrNthDegree: The repositories were still online for everything until that date though.
<babble> escott: I understand what you're saying, but earlier versions of HFS/HFS+ use colons for directory separators.
<escott> babble, pre-osx sure
<idsme> ok thanx
<babble> escott: which is why MacOS Old would complain if you named them as such
<danii3> actionparsnip: i feel very insecure without any gui, will want to use vnc, oh i forgot. i need to run vmware and some .exe on it
<escott> babble, does it still complain these days?
<babble> escott: no, because it HTML-entitizes things like forward slashes or colons for you, depending on the filesystem you're writing to
<mongy> danii3, xnest/ssh is a decent remote desktop solution, google up on it
<ActionParsnip> danii3: vnc has the VIC so you don't need GUI for that either
<ActionParsnip> danii3: running a desktop on a server makes it less secure, use more resources and take longer to boot
<escott> babble, so it would complain. weird
<babble> escott: back in OS 9 and earlier, sure.
<babble> escott: bearing in mind, the internals of OS 9 were essentially not very different from System 6/7 in 1986.
<rsr> hello, I have ubuntu server installed and I am logged in via ssh. I would like to extract the /etc/network/interfaces file from the server and save it locally. Is there a guide for me to follow to accomplish this?
<escott> babble, i've never used macs, just dont see the appeal. in any case didn't know that restriction was present
<mongy> rsr, scp user@host:/etc/network/interfaces .
<babble> 'complain' is the wrong word, maybe. it would barf a dialog at you telling you colons were Bad To Use and rename it with a hyphen
<Pici> rsr: mongy's command should be run from your local computer, so exit ssh.
<babble> then OS X just twiddled it behind the scenes as needed and you named crap whatever you wanted to in the GUI
<mongy> rsr, ugh, yeah what ^pici said
<danii3> mongy/actionparsnip: thanks. will find out more now. rather overwhelmed
<idsme> Action : http://paste.ubuntu.com/670205/plain/
<satatanux> Hi everyone!
<satatanux> Please, I need help whit my ubuntu installation...
<kleech> how safe is it to do a apt-get upgrade on a server?
<KM0201> satatanux: just ask, if we can help, we will.
<sivakumar_> hi how to xtract rar files in ubuntu
<rsr> OK! thanks guys!!!
<KM0201> !rar | sivakumar_
<ubottu> sivakumar_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sivakumar_> please help me its troubling me aloy
<KM0201> sivakumar_: read the link..
<remi_> hello everybody
<idsme> ActionParsnip,
<rsr> it returned this:
<glebihan> !unrar | sivakumar_
<ubottu> sivakumar_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rsr> usage: scp [-1246BCEpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]
<rsr>            [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port] [-S program]
<rsr>            [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2
<rsr> am I missing a command?
<jodlajodla> hello! it will heroes of newerth work with my Gigabyte GT 430?
<sivakumar_> glebihan, what is !unrar
<glebihan> sivakumar_, read what ubottu told you
<KM0201> sivakumar_: it's a tool to unrar files... why don;t you read the links.. thats why we've posted them.
<satatanux> Thanks!  I've a relative old computer (with a MSI KT6V-LSR Motherboard). The live CD boot and works fine, I install Ubuntu 11.40, all ok, then finish install and restart and then... the keyboard and mouse dont work... are USB mouse and kb, they are conected directly (not over usb hub), so i try anther linux distribution... Linux mint, and in this distro dont work mouse and keyboard even in live cd... what can i do?
<llutz> rsr: at local machine: "scp  user@server:/etc/network/interfaces ."
<sivakumar_> KM0201, sorry my internet is very slow thats y i asked you sorry for disturbance
<KM0201> sivakumar_: you were given the link twice.. but.. ok
<rsr> llutz: I did that from a mac os box... I hate mac os but it's what this client has :/
<KM0201> satatanux: have you tried PS2 adapters?
<satatanux> no, i dont have it
<satatanux> BTW: I try installing a virtual machine on Windows XP and pass the same... the mouse and KB dont work
<KM0201> satatanux: have you checked the BIOS?.. to see if "usb legacy support".. is enabled?  I know on one of my PC's (also an old msi).. if i dn't have that, the usb keyboard/mouse don't work
<KM0201> i forget exactly where it is in the BIOS, but it's in there somewhere
<satatanux> Yes, i have USB legacy support enabled, if I disable it tthe mouse and keyboard dont work anymore even on windows
<jodlajodla> bo delov HoN na Gigabyte NV GT430?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> satatanux: dunno, sounds like ps2 adapters might be your only way to go.
<satatanux> let my try something, i will wrote the MB settingm, because they are 2 about USB and ill come back... thanks a Lot! see you in a minute
<ActionParsnip> jodlajodla: don't see why not :)
<jodlajodla> ActionParsnip: are u playing HoN?
<ranjan> Hi all is anyone here aware of the psmouse.c error related to the touchpads of new latptops
<ActionParsnip> jodlajodla: I don't play any games
<ActionParsnip> jodlajodla: you have an nvidia chip and its not too shabby so it should be fine, there is a native linux client for it so I'd say go for it.
<jodlajodla> ActionParsnip: Okay, tyvm :)
<amaliaa> hi
<amaliaa> i got trouble getting work my wireless adaptater
<amaliaa> WUSB54G
<amaliaa> i'm gonna commit suicide i can't get it work
<ActionParsnip> amaliaa: use one line please, easier to read
<pkuk> so I finally got around to installing 11.04
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<amaliaa> i tried everything
<usr13> amaliaa: What does lspci say about it?  Paste the line here.
<amaliaa> ActionParsnip : this is what i do
<usr13> just the one line
<pkuk> the new interface is so painful!
<KM0201> usr13: well, it's usb.. so probably not much.. :)
<usr13> o
<ActionParsnip> pkuk: log of and log in to Ubuntu Classic
<llutz> !classic| pkuk
<amaliaa> lspci recognizes my usb linksys cisco
<ubottu> pkuk: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> pkuk: Unity 2d willreplace classic in Oneiric
<pkuk> ActionParsnip: yeah, I did this, but then compiz is all messed up!
<amaliaa> i installed driver with ndiswrapper
<usr13> amaliaa: Show us.
<amaliaa> but still nothing
<amaliaa> there isn't any wlan*
<amaliaa> on network manager
<usr13> amaliaa: How does lspci identify it?
<ActionParsnip> pkuk: classic doesn't use compiz, it uses metacity (as far as I know). You could always use a different desktop
<amaliaa> the most funny part is that it worked with an older version
<amaliaa> with exactly same procedure
<geo_> quit
<ActionParsnip> amaliaa: is it USB based or PCI based?
<amaliaa> USB.
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, classic can also use compiz depending the settings (I don't which is the default)
<amaliaa> ubuntu isn't launched right now
<ActionParsnip> amaliaa: ok run:  lsusb     what is the line which identifies the device?
<amaliaa> i can't do any command
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: true enough
<usr13> amaliaa: Come back when you can get on the system again.
<amaliaa> i posted some command on an ubuntu forum
<ActionParsnip> amaliaa: you can, press CTRL+ALT+T
<pkuk> ActionParsnip: I will look into that... aside from this interface Ubuntu continues to impress, and I've been hopping distros for 10+ years :)
<usr13> amaliaa: Plug into wired internet and show us what you have.
<ActionParsnip> pkuk: I use LXDE, it's pretty much not changed
<pkuk> ActionParsnip: nice, will try
<ActionParsnip> pkuk: same, started on Mandrake 7 here :)
<usr13> amaliaa: Is it a laptop or desktop computer?
<amaliaa> a desktop
<amaliaa> computer
<usr13> ok
<blognewb> hi everyone im trying to install ubuntu in my sister's computer, i want to know the system requirements for ubuntu 11 but can't find it help
<pkuk> ActionParsnip: I started in uni when my windows 98 machine crashed and a buddy gave me red hat!  I forget what version now sadly
<amaliaa> i must ask it
<amaliaa> why this regression
<usr13> blognewb: What process or and how much memory does it have?
<blognewb> usr13 piii :(
<KM0201> amaliaa: what regression?
<usr13> blognewb: How much memory?
<pkuk> ActionParsnip: actually landed me a few jobs in school because I had the experience.  Added economic benefit of opensource
<amaliaa> KM0201 : capacity of ubutu for autodetecting wireless hardware and setting up
<glebihan> !requirements | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<amaliaa> ubuntu*
<KM0201> amaliaa: it usually does.. my usb wireless devices all wrk when i plug them in.
<KM0201> amaliaa: it just depends ont he device really.
<amaliaa> maybe mine is older
<amaliaa> so they dropped support
<KM0201> amaliaa: unlikely, the wusb45, is pretty common.
<blognewb> oh sorry
<blognewb> usr13 Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz / 256MB SDRAM / 40GB HDD
<usr13> blognewb: Very low memory.  I recommend 3 or 4 times as much RAM.
<amaliaa> can i drop here iwconfig ?
<KM0201> amaliaa: pastebin it
<KM0201> !pastebin | amaliaa
<ubottu> amaliaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amaliaa> 2 lines
<KM0201> so..?
<blognewb> usr13 so i guess i can't install ubuntu?
<mongy> blognewb, try lubuntu
<usr13> blognewb: The processor is fine, but you need to do RAM upgrade.  512 is minimum IMO, 1G is very good.
<amaliaa> http://pastebin.com/fjNUhhjx
<cereal_> is there a program that shows your total data usage for each session, im getting a new smart phone and i wanted to use it for tethering
<usr13> blognewb: Oh you can install it, but for good prefomance, I would put some more RAM in it.
<amaliaa> lsmod : http://pastebin.com/Ct0ukPc5
<KM0201> amaliaa: all that shows is its not working.
<blognewb> mongy will lubuntu be enjoyable for a 15year old?
<mongy> blognewb, not sure, I havent been a 15 yr old for 23 yrs :)
<amaliaa> someone adive me that i should install rutilt
<amaliaa> advice*
<usr13> blognewb: As you are advised above, xubuntu or Lubuntu will be better for the limited resources you have now, but if you do a memory upgrade, the standard Desktop edition will work too.  It's your choice.
<blognewb> thanks guys, my other question is, the computer is currently partitioned with edubuntu + XP in it, how do i do a clean slate to install Lubuntu
<amaliaa> there is in ubutu depot however since i don't get network connectivity it's over
<oly562> hi, i need some help with /sbin
<usr13> blognewb: You mean you just want to use the whole drive?
<blognewb> how much is a 256 MB ram these days
<lolmatic> lawl
<blognewb> usr13 yeah well i wanna clean everything before i install this
<usr13> blognewb: Pretty cheap.  You can get 512MB pretty cheap nowdays.
<oly562> when i lock the screen in gnome desktop, i am not able to log back in.
<blognewb> usr13 what is cheap to you?
<lolmatic> 8 gb ddr3-1333 cost €28
<usr13> blognewb: The installer will do that for you.  Just run the install and it will wipe the whole drive if you want.
<amaliaa> 28 what
<oly562> i have to goto single user mode, killall gnome-screensaver
<dddbmt_> Hi guys, I need your help! I have another computer with ubuntu installed, when I power it on I can only get to the login screen. After that I get "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/dddbmt/.ICEauthority".
<oly562> then im allowed to log back in with ctn-f7
<jodlajodla> is HoN safe game, so i can't get any malware on something like that on my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: boot to the install media, format the Edubuntu partition(s) and install Lubuntu. Be sure to backup the data you need
<blognewb> lolmatic oh cool. How do i know how much i can upgrade this computer? it's a refurb with no specs barebones
<lolmatic> blognewb: well i dont know what hardware u have
<oly562> i chmod/chown'd perms in /sbin, im positive, so i need to know what perms people have in /sbin
<oly562> can someone pastebin me ls -al /sbin
<akashaa> Hi, I've edited my .profile file, but seemingly it's never run. Is there some other file in natty to add basic things like `export WORKON_HOME=...
<blognewb> ActionParsnip format? wait how? terminaL? will it tell me how
<usr13> blognewb: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=DDR2+512&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
<dddbmt_> I click "Close" and get another message "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256".
<lolmatic> JodaZ: hon is a real game with lots of customers, i think it should be safe to install.
<oly562> so i can compare
<oly562> i really dont feel like reinstalling...
<dddbmt_> I click close and get "Nautilus could not create the following required folder: /home/dddbmt/Desktop, /home/dddbmt/.nautilus".
<blognewb> lolmatic i guess my question is upon which is it dependent? the motherboard? so i have to know which motherboard it is?
<lolmatic> blognewb: what processor do you have?
<alex--> My netbook is using it's SWAP, but there's enough RAM (not all ram is being used). In the netbook is a slowly SSD, which makes the netbook unusable when it's using it's swap (almost all of the time). Is there any way to fix this?
<escott> dddbmt, sounds like the permissions on the home directory are wrong !paste the output of ls -ld /home and ls -l /home
<jodlajodla> is HoN safe game, so i can't get any malware on something like that on my ubuntu?
<lolmatic> jodlajodla: hon is a real game with lots of customers, i think it should be safe to install.
<blognewb> oh it's a ThinkCentre NetVista Intel Pentium 4
<blognewb> @ lolmatic
<escott> alex--, you can adjust the swapiness parameter in /sys or just disable the swap
<usr13> blognewb: Find the model# on the mother borad and do a search.  But you can safely assume it will take 512M or 1G modules.
<blognewb> ThinkCentre NetVista Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz / 256MB SDRAM / 40GB HDD / CD-ROM / AGP Video Card / 10/100Mbps LAN / Windows 2000 / Off-Lease Refurbished Desktop PC
<lolmatic> blognewb: i recommend buying a new machine. pentium 4 is really very outdated.
<jodlajodla> lolmatic: thanks for reply! :)
<dddbmt_> escott, how do I do that when I can't login/get to my terminal.
<escott> alex--, sorry its in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<blognewb> lolmatic $
<amaliaa> what should i do now ?, what command are worth posting
<escott> dddbmt, ctrl-alt-f1
<lolmatic> blognewb: if you dont wanna buy a new one i would recommend buying 512 mb of ram for it.
<blognewb> k
<ghoul> hi all, is there an easy way to connect vnc to an EXISTING x session ? i'd like to remote-help a pc downstairs every now and then without running stairs all the time
<escott> ghoul, you have to export DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY locations thats all that is required
<Barco> Hi Guys, can anyone assist with Internet setup on Edubuntu, I've setup the gateway but am running an LTSP setup. Have all the settings and my internet is up all other computers but I seem to be missing something on my Edubuntu server  - ifconfig output here http://pastebin.com/abPbqLXu
<ghoul> and how do i do that exactly ?
<ghoul> i do have ssh to the machine downstairs
<escott> ghoul, well DISPLAY is most like ":0" if you use gdm your xauth location is in /var/lib/gdm/something-auth-username-something/something (not using gdm so i cant say off hand)
<usr13> blognewb: I don't have anything that slow, but almost.  I have a machine here that is only 2GHz, (AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+), and it runs nicely on 10.04 LTS.  (But it has 1G RAM).
<Kingsy> I found out what my stupid kworker thread is doing
<usr13> blognewb: cpu MHz: 1994.357
<blognewb> usr13 i also have one like that but at the moment it's giving me ntfs corrupt messages, i dunno how to recover the files without formatting it
<mfilipe> is there any solution of gnome-sensors-applet to 11.10? is there to project hamster too?
<ghoul> dir /var/lib/gdm/*auth*     returns empty result, no idea what i'd be searching for
<usr13> blognewb: You definately need to recover the files ASAP.
<escott> ghoul, just ls /var/lib/gdm i think its in there
<dr3mro> is there a pre configured or optimized linux kernels that some can download and install
<blognewb> wow look at this http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-8-X-512MBMEMORY-DDR2-533MHZ-PC2-4200-NON-ECC-240P-/150647280184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2313471238#ht_1007wt_954
<blognewb> usr13 asap?
<usr13> blognewb: Probably looking at imminite hard drive failure
<usr13> asap = as soon as possible
<blognewb> lol yeah im not that stupid
<blognewb> thanks
<ghoul> there's an empty Seat1/ dir and :  .cache/ .dbus/ .gconf/ .gconf.defaults/ .gconf.path .local/ .pulse-cookie .config/ .esd_auth .gconfd/ .gconf.mandatory/ .ICEauthority .pulse/ Seat1/
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I would like to install mplayer 1.0git instead of the standard ubuntu one
<g0th> but a lot of libraries require the version to be bigger than "..."
<escott> ghoul, try Seat1
<g0th> how can I tell them to accept the version 1.0git?
<blognewb> 2 laptops, one shitty vista dell laptop, one old p3 384 ram xp toshiba
<dddbmt_> escott, ls -ld: drwxr-xr-x root is owner and group
<blognewb> the toshiba is pretty fast tbh
<g0th> I tried pinning giving it a priority 1001
<g0th> but it didn't help
<oly562> hi, i need some help with /sbin when i lock the screen in gnome desktop, i am not able to log back in. i have to goto single user mode, killall gnome-screensaver then im allowed to log back in with ctn-f7 i chmod/chown'd perms in /sbin, im positive, so i need to know what perms people have in /sbin can someone pastebin me ls -al /sbin so i can compare i really dont feel like reinstalling...
<Roasted> I am constantly getting search3.comcast web pages coming up when I'm on my Ubuntu partition. what gives?
<dddbmt_> escott, ls -l: drwx----- dddbmt is owner and group
<n2i> blognewb: "tbh" = ?
<escott> dddbmt, thats looks alright
<ghoul> escott, it's just an empty dir, but i'll give it a try, thanks for the help =)
<bluezone_> How do i open an .epub file?
<Roasted> do I need to flush dns or something?
<Roasted> Ive NEVER had this issue
<g0th> Is it because 1.0git is before 1.0~...?
<blognewb> n2i tbh = to be honest
<escott> dddbmt, what about some of the folders it complained about like ~/Desktop
<g0th> alphabetically?
<n2i> blognewb: oh, thanks!
<oly562> how can i turn off software updates after doing an update, where the kernel sources keep asking me to update, for which i do not want to yet...?
<blognewb> is this factual "Ubuntu 11.4 is more bloated than even vista , its﻿ more slow and performance is ridiculous!"
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: do you mean in the browser in Ubuntu?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yes.
<escott> ghoul, someone in channel running gdm can just echo $XAUTHORITY and tell you exactly where it is
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: I'd say not
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no other pc in the house has an issue but this one
<oly562> i come from redhat update and there was a config file that i could specify NOT to include kernel* updates?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, if I open about 400 tabs, eventually 1 will work.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: does it happen as all users and in all browser?
<oly562> how can i turn off software updates after doing an update, where the kernel sources keep asking me to update, for which i do not want to yet...? i come from redhat update and there was a config file that i could specify NOT to include kernel* updates?
<blognewb> "Ubuntu 11.4 is a failed experiment. You're also an asshole﻿ for making assumptions so quickly. Downgrade to 10.10. It's much faster.
<blognewb> Vista is also a failed experiment btw."
<dddbmt_> escott, ls -l for Desktop "drwxr-xr-x".  The machine worked perfectly untill my latest restart.
<g0th> anyone?
<oly562> lots of questions today :)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I'm the only user on this pc. and yes, it happens only in the browser, however, randomly
<escott> dddbmt, is home on its own partition?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, is there a flush dns or smoething with ubuntu?
<cfedde> blognewb: that's flame bait.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: thought to make a fresh user, to test....
<oCean> blognewb: this is not a discussion channel, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic for such
<oly562> hi, i need some help with /sbin when i lock the screen in gnome desktop, i am not able to log back in. i have to goto single user mode, killall gnome-screensaver then im allowed to log back in with ctn-f7 i chmod/chown'd perms in /sbin, im positive, so i need to know what perms people have in /sbin can someone pastebin me ls -al /sbin so i can compare i really dont feel like reinstalling...
<dimas_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dddbmt_> escott, no. one partition.
<blognewb>  lolmatic should i choose 10 then instead of 11?
<bluezone_> How do i open an .epub file? Calibe fails to do so, and so does the document viewer
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, well, maybe I could. but I'd kind of like to know what the problem is vs recreating a profile
<BluesKaj> g0th, read up on the git commands in order to install using the git repos
<bluezone_> calibre*
<blognewb> i was aboutt o download 11
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: why not use it and form your own opinion, don't let anyone tell you how to think
<escott> dddbmt_, what happens when you "touch ~/test_file.txt"
<grzegorz> ok
<cfedde> blognewb: use the most recent one or the LTS.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: if it happens as the fresh user then its the system, if its ok then it is your settings
<blognewb> ActionParsnip im asking from the expert you so would you suggest 10 instead of 11
<usr13> g0th: Why not just install mplayer and see what you get, (see if it does what you want / need)?
<oly562> blognewb: did you load it lately? has it changed much due to the complaints? i agree with you, from what i have heard, but havent tried 11.x yet.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, right, but I'd rather have a more pinpointed idea.
<blognewb> ActionParsnip speed wise
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: I'd suggest Natty (11.04)
<usr13> g0th: Actually, I think it's smplayer
<g0th> usr13: I want to but it doesnt work because some packages break it
<Ubuntu_Gigi_Fore> ciao
<Ubuntu_Gigi_Fore> \list
<dddbmt_> escott, Permission denied.
<blognewb> ActionParsnip in terms of speed?
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: not seen any slowness personally
<blognewb> ok
<g0th> BluesKaj: I already compild the package, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: I use LXDE on all my systems so sidestep a lot of the gnome stuff
<usr13> g0th: What packages break it?
<g0th> libavformat52
<escott> dddbmt, whoami
<g0th> e.g.
<g0th> it requires version 1.0~... something
<cfedde> blognewb: my 11.04 vm performs well enough that I typicaly ignore the windows 7 host it is running on.
<g0th> which comes after 1.0git alphabetically unfortunately
<dddbmt_> escott, dddbmt
<BluesKaj> usr he wants ti onstall git mplayer version which supposedly has more options and bugs fixes
<BluesKaj> install
<escott> dddbmt_, is the partition mounted read-only?
<g0th> actually it is mplayer2 but nevermind
<dddbmt_> escott, how do I test that?
<g0th> the issue is with this version number
<escott> dddbmt, `moun`
<escott> dddbmt, `mount`
<dddbmt_> escott, with plings?
<usr13> g0th: Sorry, I just don't know, would have to know what 1.0~... something is.  All I know is that mplayer works ok on my system.
<escott> dddbmt, without
<bluesfreak72> How come every time I try to do an upgrade to natty that includes a kernel upgrade, the upgrade fails and this is what happens when I try to fix it:  http://pastebin.com/mSN9YyXn ???
<g0th> usr13: I want to install mplayer2 git, I ask how to do this
<de>  
<g0th> usr13: the problem is that the version name is lower than the one of the mplayer in the ubuntu repository, so it complains
<g0th> is there a proper way to circumwent that?
<StevenR> bluesfreak72: looks like the archive is corrupt?
<dddbmt_> escott, what do you want to see?
<g0th> a "hack" would be to change the version in mplayer2  git to be higher than the ubuntu version but that's ugly
<dddbmt_> (Cant copy paste, since I'm writing from another machine) escott
<bluesfreak72> @ StevenR - Is there anything I can do on my end to fix the archive?
<escott> dddbmt_, just the mount options for the relevant partition you dont have a /home so /
<mbeierl> Natty: I've got System->Preferences->Power Management Display: Put display to sleep when inactive for 0:10, but the monitors never turn off.  How does one set the power save on the monitors to make them turn off when not in use?
<ghoul> escott,   x11vnc -nopw -display :0  via ssh on the remote machine, and then gtkvncviewer  on my machine did the trick =)
<StevenR> bluesfreak72: I'd look at clearing the downloaded archive so apt downloads it again... there's apt-get clean or something
<usr13> bluesfreak72: Looks like there was a problem with the file.
<usr13> bluesfreak72: linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic_2.6.38-11.48_i386.deb
<escott> ghoul, i guess you had xhost set so that xauthority wasnt required
<bluesfreak72> usr13: I know that file is the issue.
<ghoul> didn't have to set any env vars, and display was the one via  commandline
<rww> g0th: increment the epoch number in the version string?
<dddbmt_> escott, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) ?
<BLAZE1> FIGURE OUT THAT problem?
<usr13> bluesfreak72: sudo apt-get clean
<escott> dddbmt_, we must be missing something but im not sure what. the permissions i've seen look ok
<g0th> oh the "2:" ?
<rww> g0th: ( http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version has the details if you don't know what an epoch number is)
<rww> g0th: yeah
<g0th> rwww: I never understood that
<g0th> thx
<bluesfreak72> Looks like sudo apt-get clean did the trick.
<usr13> Thanks to StevenR :)
<g0th> rww: this is supposed to be change in the git repo?
<dddbmt_> escott, it stopped working after I turned of "Ask for password on login". Don't know if that has anything to do with it, though.
<escott> dddbmt_, did you enable encrypted home
<rww> g0th: you'd change it in the package you're making from mplayer git, yes.
<dddbmt_> escott, No I didn't. It might have been enabled before that though - I don't remember.
<escott> dddbmt_, because you cannot have encrypted home and autologin
<escott> dddbmt_, in mount does it say anything about ecryptfs
<dddbmt_> escott, is there a way to turn off autologin command line?
<dddbmt_> escott, yes it does. Want me to paste?
<g0th> rww: ok, so I tell them to update that accordingly?
<g0th> rww: do you know where the version is specified?
<StevenR> bluesfreak72: hurrah :)
<escott> dddbmt_, no need. you have to disable autologin
<rww> g0th: in the package control file at debian/control
<dddbmt_> escott, do you know how I do that command line?
<escott> dddbmt_, autologin creates a file in /etc/gdm/ or something i cant remember where
<g0th> rww: ok thanks
<bluesfreak72> Thanks, StevenR and usr13.!!!
<escott> dddbmt_, ask the channel what file you need to remove to disable autologin
<escott> alternately you should be able to login now, and you may then be able to remove the file (because you are logged in on the terminal)
<dddbmt_> Hi #ubuntu. Which file should be deleted in order to disable autologin?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: you don't delete a file, you just edit a file
<JoyoS> Hello
<oly562> how can i turn off software updates after doing an update, where the kernel sources keep asking me to update, for which i do not want to yet...? i come from redhat update and there was a config file that i could specify NOT to include kernel* updates?
<oly562> hi, i need some help with /sbin when i lock the screen in gnome desktop, i am not able to log back in. i have to goto single user mode, killall gnome-screensaver then im allowed to log back in with ctn-f7 i chmod/chown'd perms in /sbin, im positive, so i need to know what perms people have in /sbin can someone pastebin me ls -al /sbin so i can compare i really dont feel like reinstalling...
<oly562> thats 2 questions
<dddbmt_> ActopmParsnip, could you tell me more about it? Or maybe a link to a guide?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip ;) I only see custom.conf and gdm.schemas (among other files)
<escott> dddbmt_, custom.conf
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: are you using Ubuntu or are you using KUbuntu?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu.
<escott> dddbmt_, nuke custom.conf (you can cat it and see exactly what it does)
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-setup-auto-login-in-ubuntu-at.html
<SeCuRe_> I need help here.I am trying to get my smartphone into recovery mode on ubuntu. Anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> SeCuRe_: do you mean access it in Ubuntu recovery mode?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, AutomaticLoginEnable=false, AutomaticLogin=. That is the _current_ settings.
<SeCuRe_> No. I am trying to work with SUDO
<dddbmt_> escott, nuke as in delete?
<SeCuRe_> here is prodecure http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery#OMAP_boot_Procedure
<escott> dddbmt_, yes delete it, although if it has auto login disabled right now...
<ActionParsnip> SeCuRe_: If you add your user to the admin group it will get sudo access
<SeCuRe_> I just downloaded the TAR file and linux drivers but when i type sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin it returns with command not found
<escott> SeCuRe_, full path to binaries outside of $PATH
<SeCuRe_> ActionParsnip : How do I gonna add my name to admin group?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, you agree that I should try to delete custom.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> SeCuRe_: in the root recovery mode is one way, what does omap3_usbload boot.bin do?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: not sure, never really messed with that stuff
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, I'll let you know what happens then ;)
<SeCuRe_> escott: I just installed the ubuntu and very new to it. How do i know the path?
<SeCuRe_> sudo ls is not working also. DIR commands also...
<escott> dddbmt_, look at the contents of it. they should be fairly safe to remove
<ActionParsnip> SeCuRe_: does this help: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: you can always move the file instead, if it's bad you can always move it back
<escott> SeCuRe_, echo $PATH (but root has a different $PATH). in any case you have to have the path as /home/username/Downloads/whatever/omap_blah.bin
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, too late ;) but thanks for the tip!
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: moving and renaming is always better, it allows you to roll back
<hack27> how i do update the bios
<SeCuRe_> ActionParsnip: OMAP3..bin makes the phone to get into recovery mode from USB.
<ActionParsnip> hack27: what make and model system?
<escott> hack27, specific to the manufacturer and generally done through windows
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, yeah - I see your point :)
<ActionParsnip> SeCuRe_: the guide may help, it has some command and such
<tab1293> anyone know where i can find the realtek drivers for the RTL8188CE chipset for kernel 3.0?
<SeCuRe_> so do you want me to get in Ubuntu recovery mode and try sudo command again?
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: oneiric support is in #ubuntu+1
<SeCuRe_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu does not accept the commands. Example sudo omap3.bin
<SeCuRe_> it says command not found
<ActionParsnip> hack27: some dell BIOSs can be updated in Ubuntu
<escott> SeCuRe_, because it is not in the path. full path required
<escott> SeCuRe_, it doesn't know where to look for this omap3.bin you have to tell it where /home/me/Download/omap3.bin or ./omap3.bin (if your terminal pwd is where the file is)
<dddbmt_> escott, ActionParsnip, the thing is that nautilus is complaining that it can't create /home/dddbmt/Desktop - but it allready exists.
<oly562> where does apt-get store its APT:: config files from Perl?
<dddbmt_> same with .nautilus
<escott> dddbmt_, no its because when it tries to auto-login your ecryptfs mount isn't up and running
<martin_tsc> my db backup is making any access to my site inaccessible, how to I change the nice list to -10 for mysqld and apache2
<escott> dddbmt_, you can't do autologin and encrypted home. the login is what decrypts the home
<megaloman> Hello all. I am still getting used to narwhal and unity. One problem I have is that whenever usb devices are connected to my machine, booting hangs. I assume this is a boot device preference thing, anyone know where to fix it?
<SeCuRe_> escott: Now the file is in the desktop. I will try sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin /home/user/desktop right?
<escott> SeCuRe_, "Desktop" but yes
<dddbmt_> escott, okay I see. But since the custom.conf didn't do anything - do you have anymore suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: is it owned by your user?
<escott> dddbmt_, did you reboot or sudo service gdm restart after removing custom.conf
<dddbmt_> escott, "reboot now".
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, ls -l for /home says that my user is owner and group.
<escott> dddbmt_, give it a try. hopefully it brings up the login screen
<r2dx0f> Good morning from Thailand!
<dddbmt_> escott, Give what a try? I get to the login screen fine - but when I click my account it just log in, instead of asking for password.
<escott> dddbmt_, thats no good. the password is required to unwrap the ecryptfs key. if you aren't being asked for the password you won't be able to access your files
<hack27> i dont have a dell
<oly562> can someone pastebin me -   ls -al /sbin
<oly562> i hosed up some perms
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, escott - "ls -ld" for /home says root is user and group ?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670271/
<dddbmt_> escott, yeah I've realized that. But how to get it to prompt me for passsword?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: why are you messing with it anyway?
<ActionParsnip> cd
<escott> dddbmt_, /home is 755 root:root /home/me 755 me:me (but 700 is also ok for /home/me but not /home)
<oly562> thanks ActionParsnip
<oly562> oh i made a script, and ran it in /sbin rather in dir i wanted too... lol
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<oly562> i had ln -s the script from there, but i ran it while in /sbin lol
<SeCuRe_> escott: I came with no success. When type sudo ls i see the omap file under user(cnyt) directory but when type sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin /home/cnyt i still get command not found
<escott> SeCuRe_, sudo /home/cnyt/omap3_usbload
<dddbmt_> escott, "ls -l /home" says drwx ---- ---- me:me. "ls -ld /home" says drwx --xr ---x root:root
<enzo_> bonsoir
<escott> dddbmt, ie /home/me is 700 me:me and /home is 755 root:root so it perms are ok
<SeCuRe_> escott : no success again :/
<enzo_> je voudrais savoir comment ca fonctionne!
<enzo_> svp
<SeCuRe_> I see the file when type sudo ls
<hack27> any diagnotic
<hack27> tool
<oly562> i figured it was that file... unix_chkpwd, it was group'd shadow and -s'd
<rww> !fr | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<escott> oly562, no shadow would be correct
<escott> oly562, you should be very careful with what you are doing, especially if shadow group doesn't make you immediately think of /etc/shadow
<llutz> dddbmt_: really "ls -ld /home" says drwx --xr ---x root:root" ?? it has to be 755, "drwxr-xr-x root:root"
<enzo_> please where can i have thaenc IRC?e ubuntu fr
<rww> enzo_: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<enzo_> please where can i have the ubuntu french IRC
<MaximumResults> Hi everyone
<dddbmt_> llutz, it is - I missed the "r".
<llutz> dddbmt_: ok
<enzo_> how can i do to join ubuntu in french?
<enzo_> begineer
<enzo_> help!
<llutz> enzo_: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<bindi_> enzo_: the same way you joined here, but instead of #ubuntu, make it #ubuntu-fr ...
<dddbmt_> llutz, you have no suggestions for my problem? I have turned ON autologin with encrypted /home. Removing /etc/gdm/custom.conf didn't disable it.
<llutz> dddbmt_: no sorry
<escott> dddbmt_, llutz makes a good point is it. those permissions don't look correct it should be rwxr-xr-x for /home
<enzo_> ok! thank you
<escott> dddbmt_, the key is it MUST ask you for your password
<MaximumResults> I have a question.   Is there any way to automatically start a graphical login on tty8, tty9, ...   when someone presses ctrl-alt-F8 or crl-alt-f9.
<dddbmt_> escott, it's "drwxr". I know, but just don't know how to make it ask me for password.
<paulo> preciso de ajuda, tanto o ubuntu 10.04 quanto o 11.04 encherga a rede sem fio mas não se conecta
<escott> MaximumResults, modify /etc/init/gdm.conf to start on 8 and 9
<oly562> escott: i know, im saying my script changed chmod/chown'd stuff in /sbin ;) almost done fixing the login issue
<SeCuRe_> escott : http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/cucuman/Screenshot.png
<rww> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<escott> SeCuRe_, thats really hard for me to read just !paste it
<paulo> ok
<escott> !paste | SeCuRe_
<ubottu> SeCuRe_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oly562> what chmod switch do i use to get this perm    -rwxr-sr-x
<SeCuRe_> I cant copy because it on a different machine
<SeCuRe_> just click on it and will resize
<oly562> chmod o+ ?
<escott> oly562, 755 g+s
<oly562> ah thanks
<SeCuRe_> no it wont :/
<oly562> group
<rww> oly562: technically, chmod u=rwx,g=rs,o=rx filename
<oly562> escott: so 755 will be done first, then the g+s is applied, correct?
<oly562> rww: thanks
<oly562> with commas?
<rww> oly562: yes
<oly562> tanks ;)
<escott> SeCuRe_, there is no bin file in that bolder. there is a .c file you need to compile first
<escott> oly562, yes... i dont know how to do g+s along with the 755
<SeCuRe_> i got it!
<oly562> wait.... rww
<oly562> the s is -S not -s
<oly562> and the file is now in terminal yellow color
<escott> oly562, good
<oly562> is there a diff between -s and -S
<tsimpson> oly562: chmod 2755 file
<Wabbott9> I've been having a problem with file open/save dialog boxes
<escott> oly562, it might be the 755 instead of 745?
<oly562> tsimpson: ill try, brb
<gstnet> Hello *ubuntu people
<escott> oly562, mine is not a capital S its lower case. im not sure what g+s with g-x means exactly
<oly562> that worked tsimpson
<oly562> thanks
<rww> oly562: oh, right, yes. you'd do g=rxs to do it my way :)
 * rww forgot the x
<oly562> escott: then do not tell people to do a cmd on a system file unless you know!
<gstnet> need some small help with bash... cannot make this work ,,, for i in {1..$VAR};do .... any ideas how to fix it ? When I use actual number instead of $VAR it works
<oly562> k rww, ill try your again for shyts and giggles
<oly562> then put it back
<daavis> hi! i have problems with internet. after a while (40min) my network losts and it happens regulary. then i click on network icon, reconnect to wifi and it's ok then. there is no problem with provider couse internet works great on other laptop
<oly562> yep that works too rww
<rww> oly562: what tsimpson said is the octal representation of what I said :)
<oly562> yep that fixed my log in issue. finally... lol
<oly562> been a week, just been killing gnome-screensavor in ctrl-f2
<oly562> then switching back
<oly562> to ctr-f7
<od3yz> hellow
<oly562> next question:   how can i turn off software updates after doing an update, where the kernel sources keep asking me to update, for which i do not want to yet...? i come from redhat update and there was a config file that i could specify NOT to include kernel* updates?
<Wabbott9> when I open a file dialog box it doesn't actually show, just displays whatever was in the background rather than the dialog box and I have to log out to get anywhere
<oly562> i already have my update set to not install/download whatever, but i did do a mild upgrade, without kernels,,, it keeps popping up, how to make it stop
<Zorin> I need help with Zorin. It's Lubuntu based. My installation is super slow even though a day ago it was working fine.
<oly562> where is the update-manager conf file?
<daavis> hi! i have problems with internet. after a while (40min) my network losts and it happens regulary. then i click on network icon, reconnect to wifi and it's ok then. there is no problem with provider couse internet works great on other laptop
<rww> Zorin: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and supported derivatives only. "Zorin" isn't a supported derivative.
<SeCuRe_> brb
<SeCuRe_> thanks escott!
<MaximumResults> gstnet,  have you tried for (( i=1; i<=var; i++ )); do ... ; done
<Zorin> How do I get help if Zorin OS has no irc channel?
<oly562> whats zorin? sounds like something outta the movie "Big" with tom hanks
<martin_tsc> what command runs the mysql requests
<oly562> oh wait that was zoltar
<rww> Zorin: No idea. Go look on the website you got it from, and consider things like this when choosing a derivative.
<oly562> whats a derivative rww?
<Zorin> Okay.
<Wabbott9> when I open a file dialog box it doesn't actually show, just displays whatever was in the background rather than the dialog box and I have to log out to get anywhere
<rww> oly562: a distribution based on another distribution. e.g. Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.
<oly562> ah ic
<oly562> flavor?
<h00k> oly562: also known as that, yes
<oly562> i like mint chocolate chip :)
<nearst> sup
<oly562> kinda like redhat and fedora, ic, interesting term this derivative
<Wabbott9> Guess nobody knows
<oly562> Wabbott9: ?
<oly562> so where can i find the config file for update-manager for my issue
<Wabbott9> when I open a file dialog box it doesn't actually show, just displays whatever was in the background rather than the dialog box and I have to log out to get anywhere
<oly562> Wabbott9: huh?
<Wabbott9> I've been having a problem with dialog boxes
<oly562> Wabbott9: not following, sorta, explain a bit more? what kinda dialog box?
<oly562> properties dialog boxes??
<Wabbott9> File open or save boxes. When they open, they don't actually show
<oly562> wow lol.. what was that!
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nearst> cool
<nearst> never know that split
<oly562> i guess so
<oly562> is that some pharana process for irc?
<rww> oly562: I don't know what "pharana" means, but netsplits are caused by the IRC servers having trouble talking to each other
<oly562> rww: kinda like an LVS process for traffic control or failover...
<oly562> parhania the fish spelled,i never can spell that word
<oly562> rww: kinda like a virtual router process based on response/get/ack from defined alias IP that two servers require to prevent failover,,,
<oly562> opps prompt failover
<remsSs03> hello everibodi
<oly562> most webserver farms have some appliance or failover process, or some function to push data to next available service provided
<h00k> oly562: if you want to ask, you can check in #freenode. Ops don't respond/prompt for failover, the servers handle the disconnection.
<rww> oly562: no, it's entirely unrelated to that
<oly562> so its an internal service mechanism not related to routing, ie netsplit, i wonder why they chose the term Net to be included....
<mutante> i want to find out which package installs the file "mail.ini" (PHP5) /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mail.ini . But could not find anything with either dlocate or apt-file. Is that really something that must have been created manually?
<qurio> I need to install a few packages on another computer with Ubuntu, Where are the downloaded packages saved? So that I can copy them over to the other computer and install them.
<rww> oly562: go ask #freenode
<oly562> rww: :|
<oly562> sheshh
<oly562> h00k: i never said ops anything
<llutz> mutante: grep -ri mail.ini /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<oly562> although i did notice it was the ops who parted
<Shvelo> qurio: use aptoncd
<pedahzur> Anyone else having trouble with the proposed linux-firmware 1.52.1? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/829696
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 829696 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Upgrading to version 1.52.1 breaks broadcom b43 driver" [Undecided,New]
<mutante> llutz: thanks, but also no result there
<daavis> hi! i have problems with internet. after a while (40min) my network losts and it happens regulary. then i click on network icon, reconnect to wifi and it's ok then. there is no problem with provider couse internet works great on other laptop
<dddbmt_> Does anybody know how to Enable "Ask for password" from the command line? I've mistakenly enabled autologin while having encrypted home folder - which result in I can not login properly.
<oly562> thats exactly why i DO NOT like upgrading my kernel and sources just becuz it says to in update-manager,,,, it breaks things,,, anything header* kernel* linux* i usually wait till the bugs are cleared up before doing those.... so i ask,, how can i turn it off! 5x time now
<oly562> where is the friggin update-manager conf file if there is one
<oly562> you guys seem to know it all,,, where is it?
<rww> !attitude | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oly562> shut up
<oly562> im just talking
<rww> oly562: read the channel guidelines ubottu just linked you to before returning.
<Wabbott9> I've been having a problem similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801280 but not involving flash
<staar2> quit
<daavis> hi! i have problems with internet. after a while (40min) my network losts and it happens regulary. then i click on network icon, reconnect to wifi and it's ok then. there is no problem with provider couse internet works great on other laptop
<megaloman> If i'm having problems booting only when usb devices are attached, can I fix this with grub? Is it likely irq interrupts hanging the kernel boot?
<Jordan_U> megaloman: What happens when you try to boot without USB devices attached?
<craigbass1976> I want to run an app that requires Windows AND java.  Do I need a jre running in wine, or will wine see my already installed jre?
<escott> craigbass1976, probably need a jre running in wine
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: You will need to install the windows jre in wine.
<Grav> What is a good torrent client for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: What are you actually trying to run?
<CrusaderAD> Grav: Transmission
<h00k> craigbass1976: also, #winehq may be of help for that
<megaloman> Jordan_U: booting without usb devices attached is a breeze. No problems.
<ActionParsnip> Grav: transmission is in the default install
<h00k> !appdb | craigbass1976 see if it's listed in the appdb
<ubottu> craigbass1976 see if it's listed in the appdb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<manu__> hi
<oly562> .
<Travis-42> On 11.04, the latest kernel update is stuck while applying... and the cancel button is greyed out. what do I do?
<craigbass1976> escott, Jordan_U I figured.  Stupid...  I'm trying to ditch my windows box at work, and the last piece of the puzzle is a kitchen design program.  I don't want to bother with the one we currently use, and an alternative was written in Java.  I tried running the mac version a few months ago, to no avail, now I'm thinking of the windows version with wine
<megaloman> I just don't want to unplug wireless mouse and keyboard every time I boot.
<Jordan_U> megaloman: Ok, what happens when you try to boot with USB devices?
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: applying what?
<oly562> so where can i find the config file for update-manager? anyone?
<megaloman> Jordan_U: black screen. Hangs there indefinitely.
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip, while configuring linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> megaloman: add in /etc/rc.local  a command to unload the module(s), then reload straight after. May help
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: can you pastebin the text please
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: It's a java app, what happens when you try to run it from a linux JRE?
<h00k> oly562: what are you trying to configure with update-manager?
<Jordan_U> megaloman: Do you see any messages before the blank screen?
<oly562> ActionParsnip: do you now how to stop update-manager from bothering me about update-mananger pop ups?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<oly562> h00k: that right there
<ActionParsnip> oly562: remove the startup itemand it should go
<oly562> i know in redhat i could uncomment so to speak kernel* with up2date, i wonder if the same option or similar
<oly562> ActionParsnip: itemand?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: I don't know what that means
<megaloman> Jordan_U: I just see an underscore cursor top right blinking until even that goes away. I'm pretty new and figure dmesg might be a way to get more info, but don't know what to look for.
<rww> oly562: "item and". ActionParsnip missed a space.
<oly562> ActionParsnip: its not i dont want want update-manager to stop, but rather stop updating kernel/headers/linux*
<oly562> oh lol
<oly562> got it
<megaloman> ActionParsnip: I don't know which modules you mean. I'm pretty green.
<Jordan_U> megaloman: Is this before or after grub loads? Does this happen when the connected USB devices are not hard drives?
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip, The details box from the update manager doesnt appear to be copy pastable, so here's a screenshot.... http://oi54.tinypic.com/2hgg35x.jpg
<h00k> oly562: in the update manager, click the 'settings' button, and then the 'Updates' tab
<oly562> k
<oly562> sb..
<megaloman> Jordan_U: definitely happens when the connected devices aren't hard drives. Tested that.
<oly562> yep h00k
<oly562> and..
<megaloman> Jordan_U: I don't know whether grub loaded or not. What would give me a clue?
<Jordan_U> megaloman: If you hold shift during boot do you see the grub menu (with USB devices connected)?
<Grav> CrusaderAD: Thanks. I will use transmission
<h00k> oly562: perhaps try not having it check for updates automatically
<oly562> release upgrades NEVER?
<h00k> oly562: alternatively, install the updates
<oly562> h00k: thats been done already.. it still nags me about kernel
<megaloman> I will have to try that. I should probably login here with my other computer.
<oly562> NO
<oly562> your not getting my question....
<oly562> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<CrusaderAD> Grav: no problem, it's a great program
<h00k> oly562: Please settle. I'm only trying to help.
<oly562> to tune kernels to NOT be updated or checked...is that the NEVER selection in Software Sources?
<bodhi_zazen> anyone here with any experience with avahi ?
<bodhi_zazen> I can never seem to get ping hostname.local working properly
<oly562> h00k: please try understanding my question first, reread it, and if you have worked with redhat or up2date in the past, you will know what i am asking, no offense
<oly562> i wont repast, i will be breaking rules in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> oly562: you can pin the kernel version and it won't be updated
<oly562> ActionParsnip: whats pin?
<slacker_nl> oly562: man etc_preferences :)
<ActionParsnip> megaloman: lsmod     will list the modules, you can read and see what each does to see which to use
<oly562> ok, let me try it this way,,, like i stated long ago.... sorry, maybe you missed it...
<megaloman> Jordan_U: I'm logged in on my other computer as TrickyDick now.
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: not sure man, is there a bug reported
<Pici> !pinning | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<oly562> i recently updated all my packages that needed updating.... with Update Manager gui
<megaloman> Jordan_U: rebooting now.
<oly562> Pici: @@ ahhhh thats what im looking for!
<oly562> zackly
<oly562> thanks....
<oly562> let me see if it is what i need,,, brb
<Pici> oly562: look at the 'holding' part
<oly562> earlier i asked about APT:: config file locations....  :|
<oly562> Pici:  k thanks
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip, I don't know, I guess I'll check... but any idea what do to make sure everything isn't screwed up? I figure that the greyed out cancel button means that I'm not supposed to just kill the process and restart
<oly562> /etc/apt/preferences, cool, it has priority numbering, nifty.
<oly562> Pici:  that will work, thanks, also, is there a cmd line version of synaptic i can modify if im headless?
<h00k> oly562: aptitude
<usr13> oly562: apt-get
<Pici> oly562: The instructions there include a method for holding using dpkg --set-selections
<oly562> ok, last question, in Software Sources gui, what does Release Upgrade - show new distributions releases related too,,, if i select NEVER, will that not show the UPGRADE in update manager unsubdued?
<daavis> hi! i have problems with internet. after a while (40min) my network losts and it happens regulary. then i click on network icon, reconnect to wifi and it's ok then. there is no problem with provider couse internet works great on other laptop
<oly562> Pici: oh, col. thanks
<oly562> awesome
<oly562> see, i knew someone had the answer
<oly562> thanks, thats all for today, l8
<usr13> oly562: It stops looking for updates  No more updates.
<jiffe> anyone know an app that can spider a url and recursively generate a list of urls within that website ?
<Dr_Willis> daavis:  so  you have 2 laptops connecting to a router, then that to the internet>?
<daavis> yea, Dr_Willis
<nearst> which bonding is good...
<rohdef> can anyone explain the rationale of preferring apt-get over aptitude?
<rww> rohdef: there isn't one.
<Dr_Willis> rohdef: ive never really seen much need for aptitude over apt-get either. :)
<Dr_Willis> someone will occanisally mention handleds depends better, or other reasons..
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, apart from automatically removing old packages, which creates a less bloated system
<usr13> daavis: Does it happen when it hibernates?
<rww> rohdef: both apt-get and aptitude can do that
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking that in recent years the 2 have basically gotten identical feature sets.
<Jordan_U> rohdef: apt-get is installed by default and aptitude isn't (for space reasons).
<rohdef> rww, true, but in apt-get you need to invoke extra commands
<TrickyDick> Jordan_U: It isn't a problem with non-Sata devices unless I try to boot to SATA, that fails, and I shut off and try again with other devices. No grub menu when there is a problem.
<rohdef> also aptitude has a ncurses ui per default
<systemclient> whenever I connect via SSH to a machine in my local network (DHCP) it always offends the key list since the IPs change. Can I somehow change this for my local network?
<rohdef> that's my reasons for aptitude, but I've been wondering if there was some good reasons that I shouldn't use aptitude too
<h00k> systemclient: you could reserve the same IPs for machines on your network
<usr13> rohdef: They both do the same thing basically.
<daavis> usr13, hibernate ? what this word means
<systemclient> h00k: I do not want to static-IP my little VM zoo …
<Jordan_U> TrickyDick: It sounds like a simple problem that you have a drive somewhere that contains a broken bootloader, and somtimes your BIOS is booting from that drive.
<usr13> rohdef: I don't think it hurts anything.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | TrickyDick
<ubottu> TrickyDick: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<rohdef> usr13, basically true :) but when nearly every example on the net you see is based on apt-get you start to wonder :)
<h00k> systemclient: you wouldn't have to statically IP it, you could just set reservations on whatever is serving your DHCP
<systemclient> h00k: I do not understand. how does that work=
<h00k> rohdef: beacuse ubuntu has apt-get, rather than aptitude by default, probably.
<Laputa>  hi, anyone knows where's the manual of theme.lua of awesome ?   i cant find anything about theme.lua on this manual                                            │ aupo
<rohdef> but well if it's just at matter of preference I'll just stick to aptitude
<systemclient> rohdef: but people argue that aptitude is better than apt-get
<usr13> daavis: http://truejournals.com/2009/10/13/suspend-vs-hibernate/
<systemclient> rohdef: I like aptitude too
<TrickyDick> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<systemclient> rohdef: especially since you can browse through the packages
<h00k> systemclient: You set a 'reservation' on your DHCP server, leave your client computers set to DHCP.  When they broadcast and look for an IP (DHCP), the DHCP server will always respond to them with the same IP, so it's like being set statically, but the machines still use DHCP.
<Laputa> hi, anyone knows where's the manual of theme.lua of awesome ?   i cant find anything about theme.lua on this manual  http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/api/index.html
<usr13> rohdef: apt-get is the prefered method.
<h00k> systemclient: it's done on the DHCP server by MAC address
<systemclient> h00k: okay, that makes sense. Is there some way to tell SSH I do not want that security feature?
<Jordan_U> TrickyDick: You're welcome. If you pastebin the RESULTS.txt I can confirm or scratch my hypothesis.
<usr13> rohdef: I don't use aptitude, I only use apt-get    I recommend apt-get
<rohdef> systemclient, I think I'll prefer to say it's matter of taste then
<systemclient> usr13: how come?
<llutz> systemclient: you want to use "StrictHostKeyChecking = ask" in ssh_config
<rww> rohdef: correct
<h00k> systemclient: what llutz said ;)
<Laputa> anyone use awesome ? need help on theme.lua
<systemclient> rohdef: same with git vs. bazaar and vim vs. emacs :)
<systemclient> llutz: I'll check it out
<rohdef> systemclient, heh yeah tools can create stupid flamewars, but people some times have good reasons too :)
<usr13> systemclient: Partly because of what rohdef pointed out, it is most widely used, most others use it, most how-to's use it, it is simplier to only use apt-get and not alternete between the two, there are a number of reasons.
<systemclient> rohdef: for starters I think that git/bzr is way better svn, but that is just me
<systemclient> usr13: hmm, once you know both, I guess you can use aptitude without a problem
<rohdef> systemclient, agreed
<Guest1676> quit
<Laputa> anyone use awesome ? need help on theme.lua
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, it didn't run back when I tried the mac version a few months ago; I think it's still making calls to OS specific stuff.
<h00k> Laputa: A quick search shows they have a channel on another network for support.
<h00k> Laputa: http://awesome.naquadah.org/community/
<systemclient> Host 192.168.0.*   StrictHostKeyChecking no
<usr13> systemclient: I used to use aptitude too.  I just don't find any need for it anymore.  It is easier simplier to keep the how-to's relating to apt-get and not going back and forth between aptitude and apt-get as it just adds a layer of undue complication / confusion to new users when one says apt-get and another says aptitude.
<systemclient> usr13: true, others argue that aptitude seems more unified that apt-{cache,get} and so on. But I agree with you.
<megaloman> Jordan_U: Here is the result of that bootinfo script. http://pastebin.com/WNE0FVML
<Laputa> h00k: thanks , im gonna check that
<amh345> is there a way to set ubuntu so it shows the grub loader?  i dont see it when i boot.  i just get post screens and then gnome loading
<llutz> systemclient: you'd maybe add a "UserKnownHostsFile /dev/null"  for that ip-range too
<llutz> systemclient: "CheckHostIP no" also could be handy
<systemclient> llutz: thanks!
<DrArcheh> why would screen keep resizing my terminal to a certain size when i attach? it does not seem to save the last size or adjust to the current size
<systemclient> llutz: hostip no seems like the perfect thing
<llutz> systemclient: lots of options, pick the best for your situation :)
<Flannel> DrArcheh: see the -A option
<widewake> hello, my browser speed recently becoming very slow, takes awhile to load even simple pages, any solutions? im using ubuntu 10.10
<systemclient> llutz: the checkhostip is the perfect one, so it still checks the key, but not the IP -- what I wanted :)
<Ubuntu4numb> hi
<Ubuntu4numb> i think here is empty
<systemclient> widewake: look into the system monitor to see whether your CPU doen't do other things
<jemparin1> 3
<systemclient> widewake: and if your network is used like it should do
<widewake> systemclient, cpu looks fine, 4-6 for mozilla
<systemclient> widewake: what about network, do you get the usage you would expect from your connection when you surf?
<widewake> systemclient,  54 mbs,
<nikitis> Hey, i got a new WD My Book Harddrive.  and I mounted the drive and can browse it, but i cannot copy anything to it.  Get permission denied.  It's formated ext4 and mounted rw.
<systemclient> widewake: that sounds like your WiFi
<tb> ##islam
<systemclient> widewake: I meant that if you surf the web, that you get some 300 kB/s or so?
<systemclient> tb: what's up with that?
<systemclient> nikitis: what user is the drive mounted with? can you write with a sudo?
<nikitis> systemclient: i can use sudo
<nikitis> systemclient: oh let me see if i can write
<widewake> systemclient,  its up and down, though looks efficient atm
<systemclient> nikitis: it might be a simple rights question
<nikitis> systemclient: yeah it's letting me as sudo.
<systemclient> widewake: I am just asking, maybe it is your WiFi or your internet connection that is slow
<nikitis> systemclient: how can i make it work as user?
<DasEi> nikitis: chown the mountdir to regular user
<nikitis> DasEi: did that
<nikitis> DasEi: when I mount it though it gets reowned by root
<DasEi> nikitis: sudo chown -R $USER /your/MountDir
<systemclient> nikitis: I heard of a way to ignore the rights on external drives
<widewake> systemclient, kk, not sure what it is but i dont think its the wifi
<nikitis> it's weird cause it only does it on this drive.  I have another drive that mouts fine
<systemclient> widewake: does it work with another browser?
<DasEi> nikitis: and oc lookup correct dir by mount
<Boitata> hi
<widewake> systemclient, nope, slow as well
<Boitata> hi, i very like cigar of hemp, and you?
<widewake> systemclient, it will get stuck randomly, one second it loads a page quickly, next its taking forever. its only recently its became a problem
<systemclient> widewake: okay, so it is not browser issue … do you have tried it on another computer
<Boitata> You like hemp's cigar?
<systemclient> widewake: sounds like when I am at the edge of my wireless …
<megaloman> Jordan_U: Still here... I got two errors from the file, ========= Devices which don't seem to have a corresponding hard drive: =========
<megaloman> sdc
<megaloman> =============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================
<megaloman> unlzma: Decoder error
<widewake> systemclient, there are other people using the same wifi, theyve yet to complain so.. i think its jjust me
<systemclient> Boitata: we like dicussions
<Boitata> hi
<Boitata> hi!
<systemclient> Boitata: hi -- what do you want?
<usr13> Boitata: You said that already.  Do you have any Ubuntu questions?
<DasEi> !ot | Boitata
<ubottu> Boitata: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> widewake: ifconfig   #Look at signal strength.
<usr13> widewake: iwconfig   #Look at signal strength.
<usr13> Sorry first one was typo
<claus[> hi
<DasEi> nikitis: chowning worked ?
<feathersanddown> how to reboot services on ubuntu ?
<usr13> feathersanddown: service
<DasEi> feathersanddown: sudo service stop/start/restart
<feathersanddown> where service is service name ?
<usr13> feathersanddown: sudo service <service-name> restart
<DasEi> feathersanddown: some might be still /etc/init.d/sta../stop/restart
<feathersanddown> ok thanks =)
<widewake> systemclient, Link Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm
<Boitata> Tem algum corno na porra desta sala ai?
<usr13> feathersanddown: man service   #For more info.
<konam> Boitata this is an english channel
<widewake> systemclient, Link Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm        ,  Frequency:2.437 GHz,  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<konam> Boitata entra a #ubuntu-br
<feathersanddown> and wich service name have apache server ?
<morn___> ~
<Escherial> urgh, that dead space issue at the bottom of the screen makes using eclipse very difficult :\ autocomplete dialogs always end up half-displayed in there if i'm editing near the bottom of the screen
<phillipsjk> I just tried the Ubuntu Live CD in a new computer because I wanted to see what hardware is detected. All I get is a dumbed-down interface with no CLU access. searching for "bash" or sh" with dash reveals nothing. Nevermind: searching for "terminal" worked.
<systemclient> feathersanddown: apache2 I guess
<systemclient> feathersanddown: or httpd
<systemclient> widewake: that does not tel me much, honestly
<DasEi> phillipsjk: verified cd's integrity on another box least ?
<Boitata> you like smoke hemp's cigar
<widewake> systemclient, heh k
<widewake> systemclient, well thx for trying. going to trouble shoot later, its driving me bonkers!
<feathersanddown> with sudo apache2 -k graceful i get: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} , but with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 graceful i get to reload config again
<feathersanddown> rare
<usr13> widewake: Link Quality can go down to a certain point, (it varies, low 60's usually), and you have degraded performance - anything above that point is good, anything below is in the mud, (poor performance).
<systemclient> widewake: you can try to hook up with LAN, that might help narrowing it down
<phillipsjk> DasEi: I think the difference is that the new machine have Intel integrated video so a compositing window manager is turned on.
<SeCuRe_> Hey! I am trying to run a SUDO command but i always came with `command not found`. can someone help?
<SeCuRe_> here is the snapshot http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/cucuman/Screenshot-1.png
<DasEi> phillipsjk: or a bad burn or unity striking, easiest to verify cd on another box , and also try a lubuntu or such
<sandy__> hj
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> SeCuRe_: sudo  (not SUDO)
<Pernig> SeCuRe_ is your script "omap_usbload" marked as executable?
<B4ckBOne> Whats the best way to sync two ubuntu machines, complete home dir and everything?
<phillipsjk> DasEi: I have used the CD on another box.
<Boitata> I want smoke on cigar in hemp
<Boitata> but can't get hight
<Boitata> der o cú
<Boitata> alienX é viado
<Boitata> Akuma dá o butão
<DasEi> phillipsjk: ic, well intel integrated isn't best bet, so can for usual run ubu/debian, do you have tty at all atm ?
<SeCuRe_> Pernig how can i know that?
<Boitata> só tem corno e viado nesta sala
<usr13> SeCuRe_:  "Command not found" is referint to the command, (not sudo).
<sandy__> someone tells the tactics of shell script programming
<SeCuRe_> usr13 trying sudo
<DasEi> sandy__: #bash
<{VeTeR}> hello, is someone here who knows good openid or janrain openid tutorial? original manual sux:/
<usr13> SeCuRe_: Again, it is not sudo it is complaining about, it is the command you are using sudo to execute.  (Read what it says.)
<Boitata> #brasil
<SeCuRe_> usr13 it does not matter \
<DasEi> Boitata: /join #ubuntu-br
<phillipsjk> DasEi, It looks like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html   Yes: is was able to find the "terminal" program by searching in dasher.
<B4ckBOne> howto sync 2 ubuntu machines?
<usr13> SeCuRe_: I'm sorry.  Waht is your question?
<Pernig> SeCuRe_ "omap3_usbload" isn't a command by default
<DasEi> phillipsjk: so you get default gui, that's current unity of ubuntu
<SeCuRe_> usr13 i am just trying to run this simple sudo command
<phillipsjk> On ther machines I get the older gui.
<Pernig> to make it executable you would need to run "sudo chmod +x ~/omap3_usbload" BUT make sure the script isn't harmful before you run it
<SeCuRe_> omap3_usbload is a file
<DasEi> phillipsjk: you can switch back to classic gnome still, until next release
<Pernig> especially if you plan to run it as root
<SeCuRe_> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery#OMAP_boot_Procedure
<Pernig> ok
<DasEi> !classic | phillipsjk:
<ubottu> phillipsjk:: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<SeCuRe_> i am trying chmod
<Pernig> looks good SeCuRe_, run that chmod command like i said but run the omap3_usbload at your own risk mate
<usr13> SeCuRe_: What the error message is telling you that omap_usbload is not a command.  Now if it is a script or some sort of executable and you want to run it, you will more-than-likely need to set the executable bit on it.  i.e. chmood +x omap3_usbload
<Pernig> make sure your stuff is backed up etc, as i'm not an expert on the webos stuff
<xoo> hi, how can i check whether i915 module has KMS enabled
<glebihan> SeCuRe_, from what you've shown you have a omap3_usbload.c file but no omap3_usbload file, so you would have to compile it before you can run it
<gt45r> jeh
<usr13> SeCuRe_: But be sure it is going to do something you really want it to do before you set the executable bit and run it.
<Nvrnight> Anyone around that could help me with an ubuntu server problem by chance? I'm pretty sure I must be doing something dumb
<SeCuRe_>      usr13  and pernig thanks but it didnt worked
<TheEvilPhoenix> Nvrnight:  #ubuntu-server
<SeCuRe_> glebihan how do i compile it?
<ki__> Nvrnight: just ask your question
<Nvrnight> ty
<Nvrnight> I have a script that does "apt-get install apache2", says it cannot find the package, but when I run the same command in the terminal, it finds it just fine
<glebihan> SeCuRe_, use gcc (look at "man gcc" first)
<glebihan> Nvrnight, why do you want a script to do that ?
<usr13> SeCuRe_: Did you read and follow the instructions on the URL you posted above?
<delkin> Hi everyone. I have installed the package 'playdeb', but when I click the 'install this now', in order to install a game, my system doesnt know which application should open to install it... I also have no idea where to find the 'playdeb' application (path). Someone help?    http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<Nvrnight> because I want to build my machine up from scratch easily
<Nvrnight> and possibly new machines identical for different environments
<glebihan> Nvrnight, ok could you paste (use pastebin if several lines) the complete error message you are getting ?
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: if you are going to do that you should really use something like puppet or cfengine
<usr13> delkin: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Ellipsis753> With anacron if I set my program to run weekly then go on holiday for a mounth when I turn the computer back on it wont run it several times at once will it?
<delkin> usr13: I have ubuntu 11.04
<SeCuRe_> Guys how do i compile this file?
<glebihan> SeCuRe_, already told you, use gcc
<Nvrnight> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/G9eTyggi
<usr13> delkin: Did you add the software soruce ?
<SeCuRe_> usr13 i followed the steps over there and come to sudo step last
<glebihan> Nvrnight, and you script just contains "apt-get install apache2" ?
<SeCuRe_> glebihan sorry didnt see it
<usr13> delkin: YOu got it installed?  Yes?  Or are you still trying to install it?
<puff> Empathy seems to be having problems.  I started it and changed my status to available, contacts aren't showing up. Tried to initiate a voice chat, the dialog just sat there, trying to connect, until I hung up. Is there some way to see more detail on what's going wrong?
<delkin> usr13, I just installed the package 'playdeb'
<Nvrnight> yes
<Nvrnight> glebihan, and if I run the command right in the terminal, it works fine
<char> what player will play apple lossless?
<usr13> delkin: which playdeb   #What does that say?
<delkin> usr13, my synaptic manager has the package 'playdeb' installed. I downloaded it from the website.
<usr13> delkin: You did not install it via the package manager?
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: are you running the script as root? can you pastebin the script?
<delkin> usr13, No, i didn't. The package says this:
<delkin> This package adds the playdeb repository entry to your source list
<delkin> and adds the respective GPG key.
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, I am using root, sudo su before running the script, and the entire script right now is just that one line I put into chat
<usr13> delkin: see my pm
<glebihan> Nvrnight, don't use "sudo su"
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, also if I add sudo to the command in the script, it doesn't change anything
<glebihan> Nvrnight, use "sudo -i" instead
<usr13> delkin: I think so far, you've only added the source
<delkin> usr13, i think you might be right. What should I do?
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: not even a shebang?
<urlin2u> char, here is a link says they can  http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/play-itunes-m4a-files-on-linux-ubuntu/
<Nvrnight> glebihan, I just did sudo -i instead, no effect
<usr13> delkin: Oh, you probably need to do sudo apt-get update   first
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, the error I get is the same as the error that you would normally get if you spelled the package name wrong
<glebihan> Nvrnight, did you first quit the root shell ?
<usr13> delkin: sudo apt-get update
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: #!/bin/bash
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, got that on the first line
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: well apache2 is a meta package.. what about apache2.2-bin or whatever
<urlin2u> char, notice date though 2008
<usr13> delkin: And then, click on one of them.
<SeCuRe_> still here and looking for help :/
<char> other ubuntu support channels?
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, I will just apache2.2-bin and see where that goes
<urlin2u> SeCuRe_, just out of curiosity why do you want that app?
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: what does "apt-cache search apache2" return?
<Dr_Willis> Nvrnight:  normally you dont use sudo in scripts except in special cases
<Nvrnight> Dr_Willis, I was just trying it to prove that that wasn't the cause
<SeCuRe_> urlin2u it sends boot code my smartphone to get into recovery mode
<bashelin> what is nickserv ???
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, a lot of output came from the "apt-cache search apache2"
<SIFTU> Nvrnight: and is your package listed
<Dr_Willis> bashelin:  a service to allow someone to keep the same nick for a period of time.
<Dr_Willis> bashelin:  /msg nickserv help
<urlin2u> SeCuRe_, ah thats right, I remember now, thanks ;)
<bashelin> anyone good with apache2  here ??
<SeCuRe_> i did all the steps on the website but when it comes to sudo it fails!
<Nvrnight> SIFTU, don't quite know how to check that, if "apt-get install apache2" works in the terminal, doesn't that mean it is?
<usr13> SeCuRe_: Are you sure you did exactly as it said?
<improveupon> could someone help me interpret some rsync errors? it should not take long. if so where should i paste?
<urlin2u> SeCuRe_, so it is the tar that needs compiling?
<SeCuRe_> Yes I am sure
<SeCuRe_> it created a file boot.bin but someone said omap3_usbload needs to be compiled
<urlin2u> improveupon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<setepenre> is there the default gnome-terminal profile somewhere? i've lost mine and am going mad having to stare at this shitty zenburn theme all day
<propus> is there any program for ubuntu that can find conflicts in the system.. between drivers and hardware and so on?
<usr13> SeCuRe_: See my pm
<SeCuRe_> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery#OMAP_boot_Procedure
<iceroot_> propus: conflicts like?
<propus> iceroot_: well i have this problem with my sli config.. when i activate sli in the xorg.conf file i get very poor performance, but when i set sli off the desktop runns very nice.. feel me?
<Pernig> iceroot_ in my experience you want to be using nvidia-settings rather than messing around with xorg.conf if you are using the proprietary nvidia drivers
<Lol> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Pernig> the nvidia settings usually creates xorg.conf for you
<rww> Lol: Hi. What's the emergency?
<iceroot_> propus: using the nonfree-driver?
<improveupon> urlin2u: done
<rww> Lol: Alrighty, I guess there wasn't one. In the future, please don't use factoids if you don't know what they do, and only use the ops factoid in channel emergencies.
<SwordManX> teach me how to linux
<rww> SwordManX: Ask an answerable question
<SwordManX> ?
<puff> rww: What's wrong wiht my empathy install :-)
<urlin2u> improveupon, I probably can't help but you now post the http address
<ashickur-noor> @SwordManX
<ashickur-noor> what u want t know
<SwordManX> ls
<rww> !rute | SwordManX: in general
<ubottu> SwordManX: in general: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<puff> rww: Empathy starts, never displays avalable contacts.
<html> SwordManX,  hello?
<propus> iceroot_: Yes. i have tryed the driver that comes with the os when i installd it and i have tryed the lastest driver from nvidias homepage.. i have had this problem every since i started using linux..
<SwordManX> ls -la?
<rww> puff: no idea, I don't use Empathy
<iceroot_> propus: what is the reason to use sli on linux?
<iceroot_> propus: and what do you mean with ppor performance? on what applications?
<SwordManX> jk I know linux.  Just came in here to check things out
<SwordManX> more of a fedora guy though
<html> SwordManX,  what do you need?
<SwordManX> just slight differences but sicne my customers use it
<improveupon> urlin2u: thank you. everyone: i used rsync -av and got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670345/
<marcuy> hi, I don't have audio in Ubuntu 11.04, here is my output with "lshw" command: http://codepad.org/bnYkPpJO
<SwordManX> just want to hang out in here a bit.
<Jordan_U> !ot | SwordManX
<ubottu> SwordManX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SwordManX> some customers i have use ubuntu
<propus> iceroot_: poor performance, ex. x-window is just laggy and runns very bad..
<SwordManX> i know i will ask relavent quesions
<setepenre> is there the default gnome-terminal profile somewhere? i've lost mine and am going mad having to stare at this sucky zenburn theme all day
<html> SwordManX, i can help you
<SwordManX> I'm fine right now.  I appreciate it. just going to lurk a bit until I have a question
<SwordManX> I do like channels like this to find answers though and help others
<SwordManX> but like I said i'm more of a fedora guy, but there are slight differences between that and ubuntu
<html> well what do you want to know?
<propus> iceroot_: reason for running sli under linux.. well i have to gfx card why not take advantage of both gpus.. and also i run the boinc application that sometimes uses the gpu.
<Jordan_U> SwordManX: This is a (rather busy) support channel, please don't waste peoples time with fake questions and offtopic chatter.
<SwordManX> nothing at the moment.  just want to lurk
<SwordManX> I won't Jordan_U
<marcuy> hi, I don't have audio in Ubuntu 11.04, here is my output with "lspci | grep -i audio" command: http://codepad.org/Dbkrkzvd
<czz> hello, is there any way to unrar a .rar file in cli?
<llutz> czz: unrar x foo.rar
<propus> iceroot_: sorry... i have two gfx cards.
<SwordManX> archive manager. but gotta aptitude install unrar
<html> Jordan_U,  has a point,  and since this channel gets verry crowed often   , we have a bit of ,," code of laws"  and i hope you no caugth by the channel operator, breaking the rules,! his ..
<html> fAILl!
<ajf> what's that command again to list all connected USB devices?
<RobinJ> Is there an actually noticable performance difference between packages wich have been installed from the repositories, from a deb file, or compiled from source?
<bolla3> @ajf lsusb
<html> SwordManX,     "Jordan_U "   has a point,  and since this channel gets verry crowed often   , we have a bit of ,," code of laws"  and i hope you no caugth by the channel operator, breaking the rules,! his ..
<mfpockets> hi im looking for help fixing apt-get, it has unmet dependancies, and ive tried using apt-get install -f but it wont fix the issue
<ajf> bolla3: thanks :)
<mfpockets> im unable to install any new packages
<SwordManX> I said one thing.  I'm here to contribute
<bolla3> ajf: No problem :)
<SwordManX> just answered a question
<SwordManX> ajf: lsusb
<teage> how do I remove the assistive tech icon from my panel? I dont know how it got there but I would like it gone.
<edgy> Hi, where is the recommended dir to mount partitions in linux? /media for removable media, /mnt for temporary mounts according to fhs, no?
<llutz> edgy: /media seems to be used today for every type of mounts
<RobinJ> teage: control center -> assisting technologies -> uncheck "enable blablabla"
<medfly> hi
<medfly> what's a Linux equivalent of disklabel
<rww> edgy: correct. Linuxes commonly mount non-removable media that don't fit elsewhere in FHS into /media too, though (e.g. Windows partitions)
<edgy> llutz, rww: but the problem with media is that you don't want to mix removable with non-removables, e.g I don't want to index the files in removable
<m_fulder> llutz you still here .. sry I was drinking abit :P
<llutz> edgy: then you'll have to pick your own place to mount, maybe not fhs-conform
<mfpockets> hi im looking for help fixing apt-get, it has unmet dependancies, and ive tried using apt-get install -f but it wont fix the issue,  I just posted the issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11168050#post11168050 along with the output from the commands im trying to run
<rww> edgy: another option I've seen is just throwing the mount straight in /. e.g. /windows
<m_fulder> llutz I have now followed the guide without the authentication part (I have installed postfix 1-2 times before and didn't need to install libsasi2-1, sasl2-bin and libsasi2-modules)..so I have just tried to connect via telnet and AUTH with my email and password as in the sasl_passwd file but then I get this error message: Error: authentication failed: generic failure
<Jordan_U> edgy: Then make your own mountpoint wherever you want it, like '/windows' as rww or make your own '/non_removable_media/' with sudirectories. There generally shouldn't be any problems caused by having things mounted to "non standard" locations as long as you can keep track of them.
<edgy> rww: that would clutter the root, mainly I want to mount a linux partition for storage, and I think the best bet is use /mnt instead of /media, unless I can include my partition in updatedb.conf and exclude everything else
<rww> edgy: I like /mnt as a temporary mountpoint, but if you don't use it for that, then go right ahead :)
<edgy> Jordan_U: I know but I just want to understand why fhs doens't cater for it
<usr13> edgy: It doesn't matter.  /windows is just a shorter path than /mnt/windows
<Jordan_U> edgy: My guess is that it's specifically because it doesn't tend to matter. Where you mount a given device tends to be less important to standardise than what the path is to given files, like /var/log/ or /etc/.
<Lol> PING?
<llutz> m_fulder: you have to use the Base64 encoded password when using telnet
<m_fulder> I do that llutz
<Jordan_U> Lol: We can see you. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Lol> What is the size of inode to choose when install?
<llutz> m_fulder: try to increase verbosity to get more helpfull error-messages
<usr13> Lol:  There is a default set by mkfs
<Jordan_U> Lol: Unless you have reason to change the default, don't. It isn't even an option in the main (possibly even advanced) menus of Ubuntu's installer.
<usr13> Lol: But it must be changed before you run mkfs
<usr13> Lol: But do you need a higher number of inodes?
<FreezingCold> What's wrong with my command?
<FreezingCold> sudo nmap -v -sS -p 1080 --script socks-open-proxy 62.243.224.180
<jnsl_> where is libreoffice document executable ?
<usr13> Lol: Are you running out of inodes?  Is that the problem?
<mang0> G'night all.
<Pernig> night mang
<SeCuRe_> usr13 we came to an end with no success again?
<llutz> m_fulder: check if saslauthd runs at all
<usr13> SeCuRe_: you left
<m_fulder> llutz increasing verbosity for smtp didn't give me anything new. How can I check if it runs?
<m_fulder> sasl*
<SeCuRe_> usr13 i think ping time out
<GreekFreak> hi all
<llutz> m_fulder: pgrep saslauth
<usr13> SeCuRe_: See my pm
<m_fulder> llutz don't show anything so I guess its not running :O
<llutz> m_fulder: service saslauthd start
<Lol> What does it affect? It makes sense to choose a multimedia parted(big files) with more?
<m_fulder> llutz hm I don't even have it installed :/ .. do I really need that? I thought that postfix could just check a password file to know how to connect
<m_fulder> llutz Im trying to just create a SMTP-Server that will connect to another SMTP-Server not create my own from scratch
<GreekFreak> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to enable my 5.1 surround. I can't hear my rear speakers and movies don't give me the 5.1 option. I have selected 5.1 analog suround in SOund preferences. any ideas?
<rhizmoe> m_fulder: smtp relay
<llutz> m_fulder: you'd maybe better ask in #postfix. my setups always use postfix + saslauthd or use dovecot for authentication
<DSpair> Good evening all... Any LVM experts around?
<edgy> Jordan_U: this would be true if fhs didn't try to standardize it but they tried by mentioning /media, /mnt
<m_fulder> llutz ah will do that :P
<m_fulder> rhizmoe whats smtp relay?
<DSpair> I have a broken LVM mirror that I need to recover, but it's not one of the mirror legs which failed, but the mirror log....
<DSpair> I cannot seem to figure out how to recover from that.
<rhizmoe> m_fulder: it's an smtp server that only sends to some other specific smtp server
<m_fulder> ah cool rhizmoe will check it out
<rhizmoe> also: smarthost, bastion are ok search terms
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix            configure "using smarthost"
<mahnaz> #5hit
<m_fulder> llutz yeah will try that I choose internet server before I think
<neuticle> exit
<neuticle> dammit
<PatrickC> quick question
<PatrickC> can I install stuff like git/sun-java w/o installing ubuntu?
<marcuy> hi, I don't have audio in Ubuntu 11.04, here is my output with "lspci | grep -i audio" command: http://codepad.org/Dbkrkzvd
<PatrickC> like in the "trial mode"?
<rww> PatrickC: You can install whatever packages you want on the livecd, if that's what you mean.
<SubjectOne> i think i messed up my httpd.conf ( on my apache2 installation )
<rww> well, until you run out of room on the squashfs
<SubjectOne> the files is empty ( but my server still works
<PatrickC> rww: without actually installing?
<PatrickC> I used wubi
<PatrickC> not livecd
<SubjectOne> is it possible that apache2.conf ( replaced the httpd.conf ) ?
<rww> SubjectOne: it's supposed to be empty. Debian and Ubuntu use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf instead
<Jordan_U> PatrickC: You can do anythin in a Wubi install that you can do in a normal install.
<SubjectOne> ah thanx
<tekk> hey guys, due to alsa privelages (or something) i cannot access the audio device on my machine inside a "screen" without first creating a login shell by sending "login" and re-logging in once inside a screen... does anyone know a more elegant way that is non-interactive?
<PatrickC> Jordan_U: thanks! awesome!
<SubjectOne> i was panicking
<SubjectOne> thanx
<m_fulder> llutz hm now I get Error: authentication failed: another step is needed in authentication while trying to AUTH via telnet
<GreekFreak> Hi. Trying to enable 5.1 surround but only get my 2 from speakers. here's the info upload (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8bda95fb5d234eb0b42eb11b6ed45981712fccfe)
<GreekFreak> sorry, forgot to mention I'm on 64but Ubuntu 11.04
<daavis> hi! howto safely format usb flash? i looked in there but seems like it's little bit to complicated for me.. looks like i could fu** things up useing this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<DasEi> daavis: install gparted
<daavis> ok
<bolla3> Is there a conky genius here?
<th0r> bolla3: seriously, how do you expect someone to answer that question?
<SubjectOne> do i need to create for every vhost under apache2 a seperate file under \sites-enabled\ ?
<person> Hey, trying to build the kernel from source and using Ubuntu's installkernel to install it. When I'm in the root of the source tree I enter 'sudo make install' and get the following...
<person> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670387/
<bolla3> thor: Well, there are a lot of self-declared geniuses out there...
<person> When I reboot and try to start up the newly installed kernel, it goes to a black screen and there's a kernel panic (caps lock flashin)
<person> Any idea why? Something to do with my nvidia drivers?
<[THC]AcidRain> are there any graphical website builders for ubuntu? aside from eclipse.
<[THC]AcidRain> not that ive ever used one. just sayin :)
<bolla3> th0r: Well, there are a lot of self-declared geniuses out there...*
<SlimG> Anyone know of a tool that'll take a directory as a parameter, and show me the filenames of files within this directory that isn't referenced to by textfiles in that same directory? (messy website cleanup)
<[THC]AcidRain> person, does it ever make it past the black screen?
<urlin2u> bolla3, and you would surely trust them. ;-)
<[THC]AcidRain> SlimG, dir :)
<person> No it doesn't.
<SlimG> [THC]AcidRain: What is "dir" ?
<bolla3> urlin2u, I am really to desperate to be picky about my geniuses...
<person> I get to the bootloader, I select the new one, then black screen, kernel panic.
<DasEi> SlimG: ls | grep -v "\.txt$
<urlin2u> bolla3, no one but whats the problem?
<urlin2u> not*
<DasEi> SlimG: ls | grep -v "\.txt$"
<DasEi> !ask | bolla3
<ubottu> bolla3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mfpockets> hi im looking for help fixing apt-get, it has unmet dependancies, and ive tried using apt-get install -f but it wont fix the issue,  I just posted the issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11168050#post11168050 along with the output from the commands im trying to run
<SlimG> DasEi: the tools would be find+grep, but I'm not interested in writing the script, hopefully someone else has written a tool like this
<DasEi> SlimG: so why ask then, btw dir -I also works
<bolla3> I am trying to make use of a python script, but there's no output.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670391/
<SlimG> DasEi: I'm asking if someone know about a tool that'll do this
<urlin2u> mfpockets, have you looked in synaptic-custom filter-broken packages?
<Pici> bolla3: Please ask in #python, as this is not Ubuntu specific.
<oly562> ok, so i was sniffing around my /etc dir and i found a few files that are related to update and apt and found a few files that i was also referring to for headless configin of these files... like /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05aptitude, 01autoremove, 10periodic... but more importantly where are the APT:: files/configs... that looks like Perl file naming conventions... any thoughts?
<mfpockets> urlin2u, not too good with linux I know the basics, but not sure what your asking.  I also only have ssh shell access to the box.
<oly562> Pici: mentioned, dpkg -set which i still need to review, not totally aware of dpkg cmd syntaxas of yet...
<SlimG> DasEi: I'll try creating a script using "dir -I", thanks for the tip
<oly562> like the diff between dpkg and dpkg-deb, or distaddfile
<doldrim> I'm on 11.04 with wubi, my system "skips" about every 10 seconds, either mouse or typing text I can see it jerk like it lost a few frames. I started checking top and noticed it coincided with a kworker/7:1 each time, spiking 16% of cpu. I have no idea what the thread's doing or how to check, but does anyone have an idea what's going on?
<oly562> anyfoo, ill keep reading,, just thought i would mention what i was finding out about ubuntu if others where interested in more cmdline stuff
<mfpockets> urlin2u, can you take a look at the exact error im getting and maybe it will give you an idea of what I can try?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828867
<enzo_> bonsoir
<GreekFreak> Can anyone here help me enable 5.1 surround sound?
<mfpockets> bonsoir
<urlin2u> mfpockets, I did, you might try sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean then run the f command again
<mfpockets> urlin2u,  pretty sure I did that at some point today while googling for solution.  I will try again now to make sure.
<urlin2u> mfpockets, also try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zykotick9> doldrim, have you seen this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347
<urlin2u> mfpockets, oops disregard r the last hold on
<mfpockets> lol, its already almost complete.  should i break it?
<urlin2u> mfpockets, actualy that command is what I was looking for.
<mfpockets> urlin2u, cool, the autoclean and remove didnt help, ill see how this goes.
<Be-Love> I'm in the middle of a failed network upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 - lots of unmet dependencies. I've removed all third-party packages and followed the 'clean upgrade' directions. Now I have tons of missing packages .. e.g. 'shutdown' has been removed.
<Be-Love> I have four servers to do this weekend, and this is number one. I need a hand doing a manual recovery from this failed upgrade.
<george_> Hello im using ubuntu 10.04 on an HP mini 210 1000 and my mute LED light is on even though sound is active, is there a fix for this???
<mfpockets> urlin2u, it gave these errors at the end http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670398/
<urlin2u> mfpockets, not sure really. ;-)
<mfpockets> urlin2u, thanks for trying, Im open to try anything at this point!
<Be-Love> Here's my pastebin of an 'apt-get -f install': http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670400/
<urlin2u> Joe0006, please do not pm me no apoligies needed.
<html> Be-Love,  i say restore you sever first,  then just do a freash install, or you'll get a few nasty bugs, and the unknow bug i call it, and it seems you got the update faill
<Joe0006> i msged alot of good helpers in here most of them help me
<Joe0006> you know what happened between you and me on pm
<Joe0006> thanks
<h00k> !pm | Joe0006
<ubottu> Joe0006: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Be-Love> html: You mean do a CD format and clean install?
<Joe0006> np ubottu i'm wait for others to join
<Joe0006> then i will pm
<Joe0006> i don't want to share my quesiton in the channel
<reborn> there?
<reborn> ?
<h00k> Joe0006: Consider using the forums, and please read why we don't recommend PMing
<glebihan> mfpockets, did you try removing the "libcupsys2" package ?
<reborn> Can i have help?
<Joe0006> h00k please stop bothering me.. it's 2am in here and i don't have the patience. i have 3 question that nobody answerd for a week
<Joe0006> so thank you
<mfpockets> glebihan,  just did now, it seems if I try to remove anything I get the same error. :(
<mfpockets> glebihan, even with -f
<reborn> anyone use lubuntu?
<zykotick9> reborn, probably the people in #lubuntu
<reborn> ah, i need some help.
<glebihan> mfpockets, what about "dpkg -r libcupsys2" ?
<h00k> Joe0006: as I said, consider the forums, or askubuntu, or a local community (LoCo), but resorting to spamming with PMs is frowned upon
<jg71> reborn: it's /join #lubuntu
<rww> reborn: best to ask your actual question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Be-Love> I think the root of my problems come down to a dpkg error: "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file"
<reborn> okay, how i do to touchpad disable? i have a tried few.  it seem don't work.
<mfpockets> glebihan,  that gives this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670408/
<urlin2u> reborn, try fn held down and f7  sevral time to work if it does.
<glebihan> mfpockets, then try "dpkg --force-all -r libcupsys2"
<reborn> no luck.
<urlin2u> reborn, get the manual for that computer it is probably on there, min is the one mentioned and works on MS and linux
<urlin2u> mine
<mfpockets> glebihan, seems to have worked, running a apt-get install -f and getting further than before... for now
<mahnaz> do we have  such a command in linux:‫‪. ~/.euca/eucarc‬‬
<mahnaz>  
<reborn> I did, and it worked, but i need "Start login" when disable touchpad, i am not accept with that.
<urlin2u> reborn, you can get the manual on line quite likely.
<ActionParsnip> reborn: could rmmod the driver for the pad, stops it working good
<reborn> then where i can remove the pad?
<ActionParsnip> reborn: if you run:  lsmod     you will see the module, probably psmouse, then run:  sudo rmmod modulename
<daavis> i try to format usb flash with gparted. now i have to create partition for usb drive. which filesystem i should use for usb?
<daavis> i try to format usb flash with gparted. now i have to create partition for usb drive. which filesystem i should use for usb?
<glebihan> mfpockets, still running ?
<h00k> daavis: ext4 will work nicely, fat32 if you want to use it on a Windows machine
<mahnaz> can any body help me with bulding a cloud?
<mfpockets> glebihan, yup its still going :)  looks like im in the clear...
<daavis> used fat32, could not open
<Be-Love> If I restore my sources.list to hardy and dist-upgrade could that help get me back to a working place?
<mfpockets> glebihan, I just got these 2 errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670415/
<reborn> No luck.
<mfpockets> glebihan, portmap and samba
<glebihan> mfpockets, do you need those packages ?
<llutz> daavis: use vfat/ntfs if you have any windows-machines accessing the drive. both need some mount-options for user-access in linux
<mfpockets> glebihan, dont think so :)
<Success> hello guys
<Success> my right speaker won't work!
<glebihan> mfpockets, ok try removing them then
<Success> seems to be a software problem
<SIFTU> mahnaz: building your own cloud?
<UbuntuNewB> i'm having an audio delay with vlc player in ubuntu 11.04 .....  anyone knows how to fix it? .......or recomend me another multimedia player for ubuntu that i don't need to install codecs for see xvid,divx and h264 movies...  Thanks!
<benste> hi , I recently got a Vaio S Series - and I'm now having trouble with the touchpad which is an ALPS GLidepoint (or at least detected as such), problem is once i start moving my finger the cursoer is flickering over the screen and always moving slightly right - but never left
<benste> please help
<Success> i think. I have 2 sets of speakers. one of them is normal plug into headphone jack speakers
<SIFTU> UbuntuNewB: mplayer (smplayer frontend) try that
<mfpockets> glebihan, update made me loose sudo access :(  first gotta figure that out, I think I forgot root password *facepalm*
<Success> the other one is ambx
<ActionParsnip> Success: are the levels cranked and unmuted in alsamixer
<Be-Love> Well, I'm going to give that a try. Restored default 8.04 sources.list and am safe-upgrade'ing.
<UbuntuNewB> SIFTU, thanks!
<mahnaz> siftu:yes yes
<Success> how get to alsamixer
<SIFTU> mahnaz: you want to setup a virtualization cluster?
<reborn> i need touchpad disable
<glebihan> mfpockets, how are you running all the dpkg and apt commands then ?
<ActionParsnip> Success: run it in terminal
<Success> ok im at
<Success> how change left/right
<mahnaz> yes
<mfpockets> glebihan, I was in the sudoers file, then the sudo apt-get upgrade removeed me from sudoers file
<mahnaz> i want build a cloud
<mahnaz> using
<SIFTU> mahnaz: that a big task.. little more than I can expalin in here
<ActionParsnip> Success: cursors and M to un/mute and use ESC to exit
<daavis> still cant open..usb drive..damn.. i shouldnt format with gparted :/
<mahnaz> eucalyptus
<mfpockets> glebihan, then I tried su - to find out I forgot root password.  Im logging into my vps control now I think I can change root pass
<SIFTU> mahnaz: ah.. well i havent used that
<mahnaz> yws i know
<mahnaz> how can i use your help?
<Success> whats pcm
<mahnaz> have you build a cloud?
<kdldlllll> 'unhide' found the following Found HIDDEN PID: 3608 Found HIDDEN PID: 8561 Found HIDDEN PID: 8607   any ideas what these process numbers relate to running on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mfpockets: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default (and you shouldn't add one).
<kdldlllll> or if they are legit
<mfpockets> Jordan_U, well I kinda have to other wise I cannot add myself to sudoers file right?
<ActionParsnip> Success: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation
<kdldlllll> is there a website with process numbers and related processes
<Jordan_U> mfpockets: If you do set one you should remove it after you are done.
<Success> anyways has anyone got ambx speakers to work on ubuntu
<mahnaz> SIFTU:can you help me?
<Success> i don't see why they shouldn't but...
<Success> they are so much better then laptop speakers or harman/kardon desktop speakers
<ActionParsnip> Success: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Be-Love> BRB
<Success> whats that do
<daavis> how to format usb flash drive so i can open it? looks like i did smth wrong
<ActionParsnip> Success: run it in a terminal, upload to the server and a URL will be generated, what is the URL
<mfpockets> glebihan, ok im back in, I think I may need portmap but not sure, what is the switch to reinstall portmap and samba so I wont get the errors when doing updates?
<Success> not given yet
<z0x1c> Apparently mozillateam's firefox-next PPA doesn't include Firefox 7 for Natty 64-bit? Anyone know when they'll add it?
<UbuntuNewB> daavis, i'm new in ubuntu but... go to system settings >  Disk Utility   ...... also... you can work with gparted if u want to work with flags and partitions
<Success> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=07f4b2ff796ff7f2003033514be31f4919ac7e06
<ActionParsnip> Success: copy it as one, it will be fine
<eriksk> daavis did you tyre gpardet?
<ActionParsnip> Success: perfect
<glebihan> mfpockets, not sure as I don't where those errors came from
<kdldlllll> ne ideas how to relate pid numbers to actual processes
<Success> do i need this: ESound Daemon
<daavis> yeah, i fuc**ed things up with gparted
<glebihan> mfpockets, I think the best thing to do would be first uninstalling those packages, finish the upgrade, then trying to reinstall them
<daavis> i try different variations with partitioning usb drive but with no success
<mfpockets> glebihan, so just sudo apt-get remove?
<daavis> i can see my drive in home folder, but not on desktop
<daavis> and i cant open it no matter how i try
<UbuntuNewB> LOVE UBUNTU!!! wish i know how to use it a lil more... is there any manual or tutorial for reallllllly dummy users? starting from 0! ?
<glebihan> mfpockets, if it works, yes, otherwise use the dpkg command again
<rww> z0x1c: try asking #ubuntu-mozillateam. The package failed to build, so they're at least attempting to have it :)
<Jordan_U> !manual | UbuntuNewB
<ubottu> UbuntuNewB: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<user119> My Video Driver not fuction prorerly,using ASUS A42F....help me
<UbuntuNewB> !manual
<faustisch> where do I get the "Keyboard Preferences" source code?
<faustisch> I need to hack it
<Success> alright i turned everything all the way up on alsamixer except master
<z0x1c> rww: Thank you - no response yet, but they're obviously busy!
<UbuntuNewB> Jordan_U, thanks
<Success> still no right speaker
<Jordan_U> UbuntuNewB: You're welcome.
<skraps> anyone else having issues with pastebin?
<carldeantucker> kdldlllll: using ps should give you that info or did i misinterpret the question?
<glebihan> faustisch, it's part of the gnome-control-center package
<faustisch> glebihan, thank you
<glebihan> faustisch, to get the source "apt-get source gnome-control-center"
<glebihan> faustisch, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Success: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670422/
<urlin2u> skraps, many pastebin option o line, what's the problem?
<Be-Love> Thank you to the devs who made dpkg cache work across distros. I went straight to 'installing the upgrades' on upgrade try 2. Praise be their names.
<Success> ok
<skraps> urlin2u: well Iv been having issues with the some higher power and now I can't access pastebin
<urlin2u> skraps, higher power?
<Success> its running
<Success> im almost out of space tho
<Success> i only gave ubuntu like 15gb
<ActionParsnip> Success: try:   sudo apt-get clean
<Be-Love> To anyone who's following, having a missing 'postbot' group was causing dpkg to fail on my hardy->lucid upgrade. Manually adding the group to /etc/group seems to have done the trick. About 10% through the upgrade with no errors (where last time I had 500 by now). *fingers-crossed* *back-to-reddit*
<Success> i ddi that b4 didnt help
<skraps> urlin2u: I don't know if its feds, corporate, local, but its really wierd
<ActionParsnip> Success: 15Gb is plenty, make sure you remove all the old kernels you don't use
<Success> its being use by like webfiles music applications
<urlin2u> skraps, lol,
<blognewb> is it possible for me to make a network with 2 windows and 1 ubuntu node?
<Be-Love> oops. :s;postbot;postdrop
<Success> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Success> whoops
<Success> E: Unable to locate package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.38-10-generic \n E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.38-10-generic'
<Be-Love> blognewb: Sure.
<skraps> urlin2u: sounds far fetched I know.
<niche> hey guys, I'm in desperate need of help
<Zxcvb> any suggestions for making xubuntu boot faster when run as a guest?
<niche> I have Firefox 6.0 and Flash will NOT install correctly... trying to install 64 bit
<Zxcvb> in virtualbox to be exact (yes, it is running from a sata rather than ide)
<Be-Love> zxcvb: Back in the day you could profile the boot - not sure if it's done automagically now.
<Be-Love> Zxcvb: You can also use bootchart to figure out what packages / portions of the boot are taking the longest.
<Zxcvb> I assume using sata drives is the fastest
<niche> Can someone help me completely uninstall Firefox 6.0 and Flash 64-bit? I think that will be my only option to get it working correctly
<Be-Love> Zxcvb: Sure. SSD will certainly get you where you want to be.
<charnel> I cannot upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 UNR(64 bit). Getting 1 warning telling 3rd party packages are disabled  at the beginning and one error after calculating packages.
<Zxcvb> Be-Love: no, using a virtual sata controller is faster than ide
<Be-Love> charnel: Did you follow the 'clean upgrade' instructions?
<Zxcvb> Be-Love: and emulating a SSD drive so you can use trim (reduces growth of disk image files)
<cfedde> is netbook remix ready for 64 bit?
<Be-Love> zxcvb: Ah. You're getting into specifics of VB with which I am unfamiliar.
<charnel> Be-Love: I don't have a software sources and could not install it from synaptic it has some errors
<Jasonn> Hi, the side bar on ububtu 11.04 wont go away
<Zxcvb> Be-Love: apparently sata has less cpu usage than ide
<Jordan_U> cfedde: Netbook Remix no longer exists. Unity, which was once the NBR interface, has been made the default interface for both Desktops and netbooks.
<Be-Love> charnel: "don't have a software sources" ? What does this sentence mean?
<Jasonn> Hi, the side bar on ububtu 11.04 wont go away
<charnel> Admin > Software sources under system tab. I remove all the sources and manually add the recommended repositories
<Jordan_U> cfedde: And yes, 64 bit Ubuntu works great.
<cfedde> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !classic | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Jordan_U> cfedde: You're welcome.
<niche> Can someone help me completely uninstall Firefox 6.0 and Flash 64-bit? I think that will be my only option to get it working correctly
<Be-Love> charnel: if it were my box I'd edit /etc/apt/sources.list and revert to a stock file.
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: But I dont want to do that, I just want to sidebar not to be stuck
<charnel> Be-Love: I'm afraid I don't have the backup
<Be-Love> charnel: GIYF.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  you should phrase your questions better anbd give more details.
<Jasonn> ok, how about this: My sidebar is stuck, and I dont know how to make it go off my screen.
<Jordan_U> !google | Be-Love
<ubottu> Be-Love: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  stuck  is a bit vague. but you could try    unity --reset
<urlin2u> charnel, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<charnel> Be-Love: I came from there there is a bug report in Ubuntu pages. But could not solve the problem
<Jasonn> I mean its stuck in the open position
<Success> CTRL+ALT+F1 gives you awesome theme
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:    resetting ccsm settings (compiz) or unity, would get back to defauilt settings. personally i set the panel to never  hide via  the ccsm tool,.
<Be-Love> Jordan_U: Dig.
<Success> when you pres ctrl alt f1 how do you get out of it
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Thanks :D
<Be-Love> ctrl alt f7
<glebihan> Success, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<cfedde> Success: each of the alt-f# keys switches between a virtual console.
<glebihan> Success, could be F8 instead of F7 sometimes
<Success> brb
<Success> w8 u guys are lying
<Success> are there any more i can try
<ubuntu_chris> i have windows 7 installed on a 250 gb hard drive but i like to use a seperate drive to play around with different linux distros. I added an 80gb drive for linux, but what is the best way to partition it to use that whole drive for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  check out my unity links at      http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis/?page=3
<Success> brb\
<Success> you got me im curious now ima try it
<Jasonn> ok, im reading them now
<Success> oh wow you werent lying thanks guys!
<Be-Love> ubuntu_chris: You could always let the installer use its default partition layout.
<cfedde> ubuntu_chris: the easiest way is just to use the whole drive.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_chris:  the installer can auto  partiti8on it.,
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: ok, im reading them now
<niche> Can anyone help me install 64 bit flash on firefox 6.0? >:(
<Jasonn> niche: NO!
<Jasonn> lol
<Jasonn> niche: Just get it from usc
<niche> usc?
<Jasonn> Ubuntu Software Center
<Dr_Willis> why do you need 64bit java anyway niche?
<Jasonn> flash
<Jasonn> thats what I was gonna say
<niche> doesn't work man, what I'm trying to say is I've done all the work-arounds and flash is still showing as not installed even though it says it has been installed in terminal
<mahnaz> how can i find such a file:‫‪. ~/.euca/eucarc‬‬
<niche> Dr_Willis, I don't necessarily, 32 bit won't install either. I would just prefer 64
<ubuntu_chris> it asked if i wanted to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 but i assumed it would shrink my windows partition and install ubuntu on the same drive. Would it use the second drive with that option?
<Jasonn> mahnaz: ctrl + h while in the file explorer
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:   Thats the path to the file,.. what cant you find about it?
<Be-Love> ubuntu_chris: You can pick which drive to install to.
<ubuntu_chris> thanks for the help
<mahnaz> i cant find such directory
<Jasonn> niche: Ok, did you enable the plugin and restart firefox
<glebihan> mahnaz, ~ represents your home directory
<niche> Jasonn, no matter what I try, Flash does not appear in the Plugins for Firefox add-ons
<Jasonn> mahnaz: ITs a hidden folder, press ctrl + h when you are looking in your home dir
<niche> Jasonn, and yes.. I have restarted firefox and my computer many times
<Jasonn> oh
<Jasonn> do you have more than one version of flash installed?
<Dr_Willis> niche:  the normal java from the repos wont install? that sounds like signs of a deeper issue.
<mahnaz> thanks
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: he is looking for flash
<niche> Dr_Willis, that is correct
<Dr_Willis> or normal flash wont install>  :) whats the error message?
<Be-Love> Sounds like a non-standard firefox.
<Dr_Willis> then again i dont use ff6 at all. so ti may be a ff6 issue>
<niche> How do I completely uninstall firefox and flash?
<niche> I just want to start from scratch
<Jasonn> niche: sudo apt-get remove firefox *flash*
<Dr_Willis> niche:  how did you install them>
<Jasonn> niche: sudo apt-get remove *firefox* *flash*
<Jasonn> ^^
<Jasonn> that one
<Jasonn> niche: and then sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dr_Willis> assuming he installed them via the apt system.
<niche> Jasonn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/670435/
<Jasonn> and then remove the installed prog files
<Jasonn> niche: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<ubuntu_chris> can ubuntu and fedora share a home partition?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_chris:  you can. make users with differnt names... or you can get issues.
<Be-Love> ubuntu_chris: Probably a bad idea.
<Be-Love> Dr_Willis is correct - I was assuming same user.
<Dr_Willis> same user can cause issues with differnt uid./gid on differnt disrtos.
<niche> Jasonn, thanks. Do you have a terminal command to install the standard firefox 6 and flash 64 bit?
<Be-Love> Different config files for similar, but not identical, packages.
<rredd4> installing newest ubuntu, its asking if I want to install "enable realtime process priority"  clicking on help says something about "jackd"  don't know what that is
<Dr_Willis> ff6 is not in the repos yet is it?
<Dr_Willis> neither is 64bit flash,
<niche> Dr_Willis, oh... well how about firefox 5 then
<Jasonn> niche: Look in the ubuntu software center. Search for flash, and you should get the official one there, same with ff.
<Dr_Willis> !ff5
<Jordan_U> rredd4: I assume you're installing Ubuntu Studio or using the alternate install CD?
<RA_drc> hi, how do i tell if i have an IDE or SATA hard drive?
<Be-Love> niche: Life is easier when you take the ubuntu road *more* traveled.
<Jasonn> niche: Or you could go old style, and do: sudo apt-cache search flash
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  look at the connector,
<yuler> how do I bring a process to GUI focus from CLI?  Using GNOME Ubuntu 10.10, have Firefox process that is running but can't be accessed from desktop/workspace.
<niche> Jasonn, the one in USC is version 3.6.... seriously, I don't want that
<ubuntu_chris> i had to change a bios option for my sata configuration from ide to raid to get ubuntu to boot. Should this affect windows 7 or will it still boot fine?
<rredd4> Jordan_U no, just ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> niche:  what version of ubuntu are you using>?
<rredd4> Jordan_U an upgrade from the internet
<Jasonn> niche: Download it, and it will auto-update
<niche> Dr_Willis, 10.10
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: is there an alternative way?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Firefox 6 is in the repositories as a stable release update.
<Jasonn> niche: Its actually 4.0
<niche> Jasonn, I just looked it up and it says 3.6
<glebihan> Jasonn, in 10.10 I think it's still 3.6
<Jasonn> niche: Se, thats why you are having compatability issues, you are using a downloaded version of ff
<niche> Jasonn, I see. So if I download 3.6 you are saying it will automatically update to 5?
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:   clarify what you mean.   if you got 2 hds on the table,, the sata hd will have a little plug  anbd the ide will have lots of pins.....
<UbuntuNewB> SIFTU or anyone ;P  I need one last help: i need to add  font that has correct Spanish characters for Ubuntu or SMPLAYER ... subtitle give me wierd characters when spanish characters should appears.  THANKS
<rredd4> Jordan_U what is jackd, and is it only in studio?
<Jasonn> niche: I am saying that if you had 11.04, you would get 4.0, but would not be able to officially update to 5 or 6 from USC
<glebihan> niche, I you want a different version than the one in the repos, you should use one of firefox ppas
<Jasonn> niche: But that is the easiest way to get it to work with flash
<Jordan_U> rredd4: Jackd is something which is required for serious audio production work.
<SIFTU> UbuntuNewB: not sure on that one
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: let's say my hds are not on the table, but in my computer.  is there a command i can use in ubuntu to see what sort of hard drive it is using?
<Dr_Willis> easier would be use google chrome and its buit  in flash,.,.
<niche> glebihan, ok, well I am a noob. How do I get one of the firefox ppas?
<Jasonn> niche: You download it from the website
<rredd4> Jordan_U ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  you neglected to mention that little detail, ;0      try the various hwinfo tools i guess like..
<glebihan> niche, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<Jasonn> niche: but then it will probably not work with the flash from the repos
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<niche> Jasonn, that's ok I want 64 bit anyways
<mahnaz> what does such a command do?:‫‪sudo euca_conf --get-credentials mycreds.zip‬‬
<mahnaz>  ‫‪unzip mycreds.zip‬‬
<UbuntuNewB> SIFTU, for the moment i can live with that ;P audio and video are in perfect sync (=
<UbuntuNewB> SIFTU,  thanks for the help!
<Jasonn> mahnaz: That will get your credentials from the system, and then unzip them
<SIFTU> UbuntuNewB: yeah I usually have good luck with sm/mplayer
<Jordan_U> rredd4: You're welcome.
<mahnaz> but I cant fine
<mahnaz> folder in which credentials are saved!!
<Jasonn> I dont know what the credentials are
<Jasonn> or for what they ar e
<Dr_Willis> they could be anything. :)
<mahnaz> these are command i use before:mkdir -p ~/.euca
<mahnaz> chmod 700 ~/.euca
<mahnaz> cd ~/.euca
<Jasonn> but you are getting some kind of credentials from your system
<Success> Chrome>Firefox
<Jasonn> mahnaz: What are you trying to do??
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:  so theyare in the .euca dir
<mahnaz> no
<zykotick9> Success, perhaps Chromium>Firefox but Chrome<firefox
<Jasonn> mahnaz: They cant be there, because you just made that folder
<Dr_Willis> put themn in there then,.
<mahnaz> there in is no such a folder
<mahnaz> but i cant see any folder there!
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:  you just made the folder..  the fact you dont see it in the nautilus file manager means its hiding it,.. use the terminbal
<niche> glebihan, I don't quite understand this "Step 1: On the PPA's overview page, look for the heading that reads Adding this PPA to your system. Make a note of the PPA's location, which looks like: "
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:  cd .euca
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:  ls -al
<Success> Chromium is the os though right? isnt chrome the browser?
<Dr_Willis> Success:  chromeOS
<zykotick9> Success, no there is ChromeOS
<Be-Love> and ChromiumOS
<Success> well then im confused
<Jasonn> mahnaz: ok, you are asking the SIMPLEST QUESTION EVER. if you cannot figure out how to do whhat you are trying to do, you should not do it.
<glebihan> niche, run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update"
<Dr_Willis> chromium is a variant of chrome.
<Success> whats the diffrerence
<Dr_Willis> mahnaz:  you may want to spend some time learning some bash basics..
<jetscreamer> chromium is a game, also
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, actually chrome is a variant of Chromium
<Jasonn> Success: Chrome is for windows, and chromium is for linux
<glebihan> niche, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> Jasonn, incorrect - there is Chrome for linux as well
<Success> h
<Success> oh
<Dr_Willis> its google-chrome here...
<niche> glebihan, gracius
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !chrome
<Jasonn> Success: Its like windows live messenger does not have a verion for linux, but they make something to simulate it.
<Success> ever sence switching to linux there are a few things i miss
<Success> i so over all like it tho
<jetscreamer> amsn comes to mind, dunno if it's still any good or deprecated
<zykotick9> Success, like crashing?
<Be-Love> Sweet merciful jebus 1 minute remaining.
<jetscreamer> pidgin does too iirc
<Jasonn> Success: Slow comp speeds, and NTFS file systems?
<Success> actually iv had quite a few lock ups on ubuntu
<Success> and my windows was faster
<jetscreamer> blame the admin
<Success> but like real games
<zykotick9> Success, ubuntu != Linux
<Jasonn> Success: touche, but windows cannot be faster than ubuntu
<Success> and canary/beta channels
<Be-Love> Bye!
<Success> and things like .net
<Success> bye belove
<zfe> hello
<zfe> anybody with a macbook pro?
<zykotick9> Success, mono is .net on gnu/linux
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: Chrome is based on the open source project chromium, and both are available for linux: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<jetscreamer> we need the entire channel to say hello back to zfe
<jetscreamer> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jasonn> Success: ubuntu is like the really FAT brother of debian. There is a whole bunch of stuff in ubuntu that people will never use, and it overloads your comp. Its like windows vista vs XP
<jetscreamer> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<zfe> i'm going to install ubuntu 11.04 on my macbook pro
<niche> glebihan, you are awesome, flash 64 now works with firefox 6.0.... woooot
<zfe> from usb drive
<zfe> any known issue or something i should know before going on?
<zykotick9> jetscreamer, "/msg ubottu foo"
<Jasonn> zfe: You should install from cd if possible
<jetscreamer> why, i know what the bot has to say
<Jordan_U> zfe: That's very difficult at the moment. I would recommend installing via CD if at all possilbe.
<zfe> Jordan_U, i'm going with dd
<glebihan> niche, nice :)
<zfe> if that's the problem
<zfe> what's the problem with the installation from usb-drive
<Jasonn> zfe: Its not a problem perse, but its just there are more things that can go wrong if you install from a usb drive
<Success> well how do i get rid of those things?
<zfe> ok
<jetscreamer> weird /dev-ness probably
<zfe> does everything work? ( ideally don't care about Thunderbolt)
<Success> and what are they
<zfe> *i really
<urlin2u> zfe, might help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Success> and i miss my chrome canary
<Success> there is stable,beta,developer, and canary
<Jordan_U> zfe: The problem is that it boots without Apple's BIOS implementation which unfortunatly causes problems for many graphics drivers at the moment.
<Jasonn> Success: What version of ubuntu are you using? a
<Success> 11.04
<Jasonn> Success: What was yer first ubuntu version??
<Success> 10.04
<zfe> Jordan_U, ok
<Jasonn> Success: Did you notice how 10.10 ran like 5 times faster than 11.04??
<zfe> also, i've read that debian is able to run proprietary drivers for my wifi adapter
<Success> yes
<zfe> why is it marked as NOTWORKING
<zfe> on the ubuntu wiki
<Jasonn> Success: You can switch over to the gnome desktop, take out some programs,
<Jasonn> etc.
<Jasonn> that alone will speed up your comp by like 20%
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Do you find 11.04 slow ?
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Slower than 10.10, yes
<Success> now that you bring it up yea it was way faster
<Success> Jasonn, even gnome desktop is slow on 11.04
<Jordan_U> zfe: If you do decide to use a CD instead of USB be sure to use the +mac image (if you still go with USB, the +mac image will *not* work from USB at all).
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Believe it or not I am still running 10.04 LTS and won't upgrade until another Ubuntu LTS is released
<Jasonn> Success: Because they changed a lot, and if you go back to berson 8.xx its like 100 times slower
<zfe> ah
<zfe> so i'm wasting my time
<zfe> i downloaded the mac image
<zfe> and trying to use usb
<FloodBot1> zfe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jasonn> Success: It asks you what you want to log into when you log in.
<Success> i hear 11.10 will be worse
<Jasonn> Success: Probably.
<Success> and they are ditching original gnome2 classic
<Quantum_Ion> Wait until another LTS release
<Success> i like gnome classic mode
<Quantum_Ion> maybe 12.04 might be LTS ?
<Success> unity is kind of weird
<zykotick9> Success, start looking for a new distro then
<aaas> anyone have x11 forwarding working with natty
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Dont switch up, unless you choose to use the GNOME desktop
<Success> zykotick9, the sacrifices for love. lol
<Jasonn> Success: Yeah.
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, I will wait for a while not in a rush to upgrade
<Success> hey how are you suppoce to switch applications on unity i never figured that out
<Success> i had  to install a dockbar
<Jordan_U> zfe: Correct, the +mac image has EFI support removed and Apple's firmware only supports loading EFI bootloaders from USB. Why their BIOS implementation work with CDs and internal drives but not USB drives is a mystery to me but that's the way it is.
<Success> i got avant
<Jasonn> Success: Also, you can use lubuntu, which is a lighweight version of ubuntu. Using the lxde desktop environment, it runs waay faster than even 10.04
<Success> erally
<Jasonn> mhm
<Success> really? How can i go to it
<zfe> Jordan_U, ok
<induz> is it possible to access this live chat from MIRC
<zfe> so i'll wait tomorrow morning and get a cd
<cbhl> Success: You switch applications all mac-style... you click the application icon again on the left sidebar.
<zfe> and burn it
<Jasonn> Success: Totally reinstall operating system.
<Quantum_Ion> They have to work all those bugs out of those new releases
<zfe> even though it feels so -.-
<induz> or is this Ubuntu Sever availabile on MIrc
<Dr_Willis> win+Numkey to switch :)
<cbhl> Success: Or you can alt-tab. :)
<Quantum_Ion> Go back to 10.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> induz: Yes. This is standard IRC and can be accessed via any IRC client.
<Jasonn> Success: http://lubuntu.net/
<Quantum_Ion> They need to work those bugs out of Unity
<Dr_Willis> a unity manual http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<glebihan> Success, to install lbuntu, just install the "lubuntu-desktop" package
<Success> alt tab isnt working for me
<Success> and oh i forgot about the sidebar switching thing
<Jordan_U> induz: The network is freenode, which can be accessed via irc.ubuntu.com, irc.freenode.net, or any of many local servers.
<Success> but not everything shows uip over there...
<UbuntuNewB> SIFTU,  F.Y.I.: Now its working perfectly... i change the subtitle encoding to UTF-8
<Quantum_Ion> Seems like Unity is trying to mimic Android tablet
<Jasonn> Success: If you choose lubuntu, download it through a torrent, its waaay faster
<induz> Jordan_U, thanks but do i have to go to a web browser to connect to this chat
<Jordan_U> induz: No.
<improveupon> could anyone give me a quick opinion about some errors i got using rsync (for the first time)? paste.ubuntu.com/670345
<zfe> Jordan_U, not to rant, but how comes that an image specifically built for macs
<zfe> has the support for apple bios removed
<Success> the screen shots make it look kind of ..
<Jasonn> lame
<Quantum_Ion> Seems like they are immitating Android tablet form
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  acts nothing like android,,
<steel> has anybody faced problems in ubuntu 11.04 after installing nvidia drivers?
<zykotick9> improveupon, "File too large" are you rsyncing to a FAT volume?
<Quantum_Ion> With those big ass icons and crap like that
<Dr_Willis> :)
<improveupon> yes. ok thanks
<Success> what is android immitating
<Jordan_U> zfe: First as a matter of terminology, EFI is a type of firmware which replaces the BIOS interface. For an explanation of the +mac image see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Dr_Willis> getting where im so used to android i want my pc to be more android like.
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, lol
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, pcs are not phones :p
<Success> Dr_willis: in the future everything will be phones and servers
<zykotick9> Success, no they won't
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  my phone does eveyrthing i do on my pc . :)
<improveupon> the how to i read said if you are syncing your dual-booting ntfs/ext4 drive, format the disk to fat
<Success> see
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, :)
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Can you watch porn in 1080p ?
<seacaptain> i am having a problem with network manager and a huawei datacard. it was working flawlessly up until a couple days ago and now i keep getting this failure message NetworkManager[1021]: <warn> pppd timed out or didn't initialize our dbus module
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  yes,
<Success> Jasonn: YES
<Dr_Willis>  or so i hear,,,,  :)
<Quantum_Ion> They want to make it so that Android is the dominate OS and you will need an Application to do everything
<Jasonn> :OO
<Jasonn> I cant
<seacaptain> am i in the right place?
<Success> so i hear
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Success> dude
<Jasonn> calm down there Jordan_U
<Success> we should get a bunch of ubuntu guys and make a ubuntu phone os
<improveupon> anyway. great. thank you.
<Quantum_Ion> an Application to start your car, pay your taxes, open your home door, etc
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  i think ive seen Bluetooth Front Door locks...
<Success> Quantum_Ion have seen all of those except car which im kind of suprised
<Success> cars you could use bluetooth too or nfc maybe
<Dr_Willis> seen ways to 'page/message/call' your car to tell it to start.
<Success> really hp invinted bluetooth to charge there stuff, but fcc wouldn't let them so they used it for data
<Quantum_Ion> Success, Don't worry its coming soon
<Success> thats wut they told me
<Success> im 14 so me no have car but parents aare giving me their 98 Camaro RS
<Jasonn> Success: Iv seen an app that opens your car
<Success> wonder if i can fix it to phone start
<Quantum_Ion> An application to apply for food stamps in the USA, hahahah
<Jasonn> Success: and im 14 too :3
<Jordan_U> Success: Quantum_Ion: Please move offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Success> app to change tv channel
<Jasonn> made
<mahnaz> how can I understand my whether or not my cpu  suports virtualization ?
<Success> ive seent htat on archos
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: LOL
<Success> mahnaz: most likely not if u dont know
<Jasonn> mahnaz: lol, dejavu
<mahnaz> :D
<Jasonn> mahnaz: true that
<SIFTU> mahnaz: you can check it out easy
<Jasonn> mahnaz: When was your comp made?
<Quantum_Ion> an app to register for college courses stuff like that
<Success> mahnaz: look up specs for your cpu
<zfe> ok, confirmed
<zykotick9> mahnaz, intel or amd?
<mahnaz> about 3 years zgo?
<zfe> it doesn't boot ^_^
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: An app to jack off :3
<mahnaz> intel
<Layke> Would there be a simple way to from a single click of a button switch my monitors? Like when I am working, I use my Dual screens, but when I want to relax, I want to tuwn these two monitors off, and then I enable my TV monitor.
<Jordan_U> Quantum_Ion: This is your last warning about staying on toppic.
<Success> mahnaz: it probably does
<Success> jasonn: already invented
<mahnaz> dell vostro 1510
<SIFTU> mahnaz: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep -i "model name"| uniq
<zykotick9> mahnaz, cat /proc/cpuinfo - for Intel verify "vmx" is present
<Jasonn> back
<Jasonn> ok
<Jasonn> so
<Jasonn> mahnaz: it might,
<Jasonn> lol
<FloodBot1> Jasonn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RA_drc> hi, how do i tell if the hard drive in my ubuntu machine is sata or ide?
<SIFTU> zykotick9: +1
<bindi_> RA_drc: look inside :)
<steel> sorry for reposting but i didn't get a reply earlier.has anybody faced problems in ubuntu 11.04 after installing nvidia drivers?
<RA_drc> bindi_: that's not an option here
<OerHeks> RA_drc, look at your bios at startup.
<RA_drc> OerHeks: is there another way to do it without rebooting?
<bindi_> RA_drc: google your motherboard model
<RA_drc> bindi_: ok, how do i find out my motherboard model
<OerHeks> RA_drc, you could install systinfo
<bindi_> RA_drc: or rather, you should see your hdd info with something.. atleast the name
<OerHeks> c/systinfo/sysinfo
<zykotick9> OerHeks, it's s/systinfo/sysinfo/ if you want to substitute ;)
<seth_> I recently upgraded to Natty Narwhal on my netbook and the keyboard compose key doesn't work. I've tried assigning it to Alts, Ctrls, etc. but none of the keys work. Any help?
<bindi_> RA_drc: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep Model
<OerHeks> thank you zykotick9 , my bad, c-correction
<Success> guys my cpu is being whiny its lagging really bad
<zykotick9> OerHeks, i was just joking with ya.  But if you want to be "nerd" accurate it is s/foo/bar/ ;)
<Success> dude what is the s for
<Success> s means nothing man
<zykotick9> Success, s is substitute for sed
<Success> sed?
<zykotick9> Success, nm
<Success> not regex..
<zykotick9> Success, sed = regex
<foul_owl> network goes down randomly. internet access is lost. does this /etc/network/interfaces file look sane? http://pastebin.com/x0fbMRtj
<Jordan_U> Success: echo "This is a test" | sed 's/a test/only a test/'
<Pauliax> reintall gnome internet tools
<Dr_Willis> h
<Dr_Willis> testing out the quassel irc client. on android. oops. ;)
<Success> .replace(/.{4}/g,"")//Don't use big words..
<rileyp> http://lirc.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=lirc/lirc;a=commitdiff;h=77c9429dde46f108ab4ba47791977abae3a6af3c does this mean tx is not supported in natty until I do this fix?
<Success> awe i forgot the ;
<steel> i can't login normally after installing nvidia driver in ubuntu 11.04.has anybody else experienced it?
<Success> texas
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, you phone does everything your PC does eh?  Including PEBKAC ;)
<Success> NEVER  leave out TEXAS its always supported
<Pauliax> fuck textas
<Jordan_U> !language | Pauliax
<ubottu> Pauliax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> and moar zykotick9
<rileyp> steel it may have o do with nouvou
<Success> gg2g
<markoso> ken you here?
<Jasonn> back
<Kingsy> guys, I have had a raid1 setup, (fakeraid) I disabled it in the bios and I want to format both drives and make them standard sata data drives.. how would I go about doing that?
<Success> g2g and SUCK MY B4LLS PAULIAX NEVER SAY THAT!
<markoso> the only ubuntu disk i had was fiesty fawn how to i upgrade from ubuntu
<steel> rileyp, how to solve this problem?
<seth_> I recently upgraded to Natty Narwhal on my netbook and the keyboard compose key doesn't work. I've tried assigning it to Alts, Ctrls, etc. but none of the keys work. Any help?
<Pauliax> fcuk oyu dikc i am searching
<rileyp> steel did you follow a guid eto insatll latest nv driver or did you point and clunk....
<markoso> I installled fiesty fawn and want to upgrade is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> marko i would get a newer disk.
<markoso> i dont have cd lol
<Dr_Willis> uograding fiesty may take a long time
<Dr_Willis> use a usb flash
<markoso> i have time this is a server
<Dr_Willis> you want it to work?
<markoso> just test server for web site
<Dr_Willis> that big a upgrade it may break badly
<steel> rileyp, i went to system>administration>additional driver and installed the recommended one.
<zykotick9> markoso, for a server perhaps Lucid would be MUCH more appropriate
<rileyp> if you follow a guide nv will install nicely if not you may end up with gdm not starting at all and blank screen or default graphics etc thats ok you can ctrl  alt f1 into a tty session and fix if you know how
<markoso> dam
<Dr_Willis> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<markoso> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zykotick9> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> 3+ yrs old.
<rileyp> steel you pointed and clicked eerrr clunked
<steel> rileyp,yeah
<steel> rileyp, so how to go  about it?
<RA_drc> bindi_: thanks
<rileyp> ctrl alt f1 and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf then sudo service gdm restart and then google a guide to install nv on natty
<felipe__> cvbcvbcv
<felipe__> ciao
<OerHeks> !hi felipe_
<felipe__> hi
<steel> rileyp,ok thanks . i forgot to mention that i have hybrid graphics card and linux currently doesn't support that.do you think could this be the reason ?
<felipe__> come stai
<rileyp> steel hybrid what is a hybrid card?
<Myrtti> !it | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<felipe__> ok grazie
<rileyp> steel http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-nvidia-driver-ubuntu-1-04-11-10-ppa/
<olividir> is this the ubuntu help irc?
<bernhard2> yes
<olividir> ok, I have a little problem I was uploading my ubuntu 11.04 and needed to restart the computer after that
<edbian> olividir: uploading it?
<olividir> sorry, updating it
<rileyp> steel its like this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates              sudo apt-get update        sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and then  sudo nvidia-xconfig and then reboot
<olividir> and now its says "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<twentyafterfour4> anyone else having keyboard trouble as of the latest kernel update on 10.04?
<olividir> and I have no idea what to do
<twentyafterfour4> suddenly my control keys don't work
<SIFTU> rileyp: that wont work with the hybrids
<rileyp> well I did ask what is a hybrid and he didnt answer
<rileyp> siftu enlighten me please
<SIFTU> rileyp: one the gen 2 intel cpus it has a on chip intel GPU, and some laptops have another nvidia GPU
<olividir> so, does anyone know what to do when your computer says "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported"?
<faustisch> Where do I get the source code to "Wanda the Fish"? I mean the fortune teller applet
<SIFTU> rileyp: linux does not support the hybrids (well nvidia doesnt on linux)
<SIFTU> rileyp: there isa  project called bumblebee which is trying to hack it together. But I owuld just recommend blacklisting nvidia and nouveau
<rileyp> SIFTU:  thanks for explaining I knew nothing of them. cheers
<olividir> need a genius to get my computer working, doesnt work after updating it, uses ubuntu 11.04
<rileyp> SIFTU:  do you anything about lirc and why irsend isnt working I found this but not sure if i need to implement it or not in natty http://lirc.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=lirc/lirc;a=commitdiff;h=77c9429dde46f108ab4ba47791977abae3a6af3c
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I'd like to set a program to run daily, how can I do this? (cron would require the computer being on 24/7 and this computer isn't)
<edbian> Ellipsis753: anacron
<SIFTU> rileyp: the lirc people broke lirc in one of recent kernel updates.. I should try it again but last time I tried it was in quite a state
<SIFTU> rileyp: going back to and older kernel will probably fix it :)
<twentyafterfour4> so I'm the only one with suddenly broken keyboard after update?
<rileyp> SIFTU I need natty for truehd audio support :D
<phajdan-jr> is mod_ftp packaged for Ubuntu? I think I can't find it.
<steel> rileyp,i tried gdm stuff but it didn't work.i had to boot into the failsafe mode.
<SIFTU> steel: you cant use the nvidia driver with that laptop
<Dr_Willis> olividir:  that 'minima.... ' is what the grub shell says.  so some how the grub got messed up, or the system is not booting up competely
<rileyp> steel .... SIFTU: rileyp: linux does not support the hybrids (well nvidia doesnt on linux)
<SIFTU> steel: you could try "bumblebee"
<SIFTU> steel: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<olividir> it just wont boot, just says this minimal bash like line
<steel> SIFTU, oh yeah i was just reading about it
<rileyp> stell you may a s well remove all th nv stuff and go back tou your default driver as it aint gonna work
<olividir> Dr_Willis it just wont boot, just says this minimal bash like line
<SIFTU> steel: yeah you have to use the intel driver in the kernel.. what laptop do you have?
<steel> SIFTU,dell xps 15 l502x
<SIFTU> steel: some allow you to have descrete mode in the BIOS
<Dr_Willis> olividir:  its stuck in GRUB.  you may need to reinstall grub.
<SIFTU> steel: oh.. yeah not that one.. thats what I have
<SIFTU> steel: do you game?
<steel> SIFTU, yes, sometimes
<tiemonster> Hey, I have a nVidia graphics card, and installed the drivers through restricted drivers. Works great, but keep resetting to 600x800 on restart. The "write to X config" in the nVidia settings doesn't make it permanent. Any suggestions?
<rileyp> tiemonster  in a terminal type ssudo nvidia-settings and it will save.
<felipe_Brz> hey the php version I get via apt-get on ubuntu 10.04 is 5.3.2... Is that ever going to change or I'm stuck with that php version until I change OS?
<rileyp> thats sudo
<SIFTU> steel: ah ok.. well your best bet is bumblebee.. also kenerl 3.0 has huge performance gains for the intel GPU
<Ellipsis753> edbian,how can I set anacron up with a job?
<SIFTU> felipe_Brz: you can always compile a new versions yourself or find a PPA
<olividir> Dr_Willis, happy happy joy joy, can I get my stuff off the computer first?
<edbian> Ellipsis753: IDK, never done it :P
<felipe_Brz> SIFTU:  those are the only ways, yes? WIll I ever be able to update php by running apt-get update and upgrade?
<tiemonster> rileyp: I changed the menu command to `gksudo nvidia-settings` - no go
<whiz_> ides for ubuntu?
<whiz_> IDEs
<steel> SIFTU, ok
<SIFTU> felipe_Brz: well they could push new versions.. if you add a PPA you will get new versions like that
<tiemonster> felipe_Brz: iirc - they update each release
<whiz_> c++ IDEs for ubuntu?
<felipe_Brz> SIFTU: hmmm... is there no 'official' PHP PPA for the newest possible stable php versions?
<tiemonster> whiz_: I use Eclipse's CDT, but hard-core devs aren't fans of it
<tiemonster> felipe_Brz: no
<tiemonster> 5.3.2 is fairly new
<whiz_> tiemonster, what do hard core devs use?
<felipe_Brz> tiemonster:  it is indeed.
<tiemonster> my hosting company still runs 5.2.12
<rileyp> tiemonster open a terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings like i said
<tiemonster> whiz_: vim
<tiemonster> rileyp: does the same thing
<whiz_> k i'm sticking with gvim
<tiemonster> suit yourself
<rileyp> tiemonster: and then saveit and it will be fine
<tiemonster> whiz_: gdb is way easier to use in Eclipse
<steel> SIFTU, how do i upgrade to kernel 3.0?
<whiz_> i a ultra hard core dev-- gvim
<tiemonster> rileyp: k. I guess I'll try it again and report back if it still doesn't work.
<SIFTU> steel: well you can compile one yourself, or find a PPA :)
<whiz_> what's gdb?
<tiemonster> Gnu Debugger
<scarleo> Hi, I m getting this in my kernel.log: ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode. Just found a lot of very old bug reports on it. Anyone know what is causing it?
<tiemonster> for debugging c/c++ programs
<steel> SIFTU, oh thanks :)
<SIFTU> steel: apparently you wont be supported in this room if you do that
<whiz_> http://www.livemixtapes.com/player.php?album_id=14492
<khafra> I installed the driver from ATI's website on Ubuntu 11.4. It doesn't show up in "Additional Drivers," and I have no hardware graphics acceleration going on.  But when I try to reinstall, it says it's already installed
<tiemonster> rileyp: it's a pretty old release on there as well (8.04, I think). upgrading might help?
<khafra> How do I get the ATI driver to actually do things?
<tiemonster> khafra: I always have used the restricted drivers tool
<steel> SIFTU, won't be supported. why?
<tiemonster> using it on this box right now, and I get full hardware accelerated HD video
<fosburg> are there any 'graphic designers' out here?
<SIFTU> steel: it is not official release
<tiemonster> steel: there's a reason the Ubuntu devs chose not to use it
<steel> SIFTU, ok
<khafra> tiemonster: That's "additional drivers" in the 11.4 GUI, right?
<tiemonster> fosburg: millions
<Ellipsis753> edbian, humn, do I need to add anacron to the startup list?
<steel> tiemonster, ok
<tiemonster> khafra: oh. I don't know. haven't upgraded.
<tiemonster> I only use LTS releases
<khafra> tiemonster: I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have.
<tiemonster> I have better luck with that
<khafra> LTS, here I come.
<tiemonster> hehe
<edbian> Ellipsis753: look at man anacrone
<tiemonster> especially for older hardware
<khafra> I don't really think Unity's all that hot, either.
<edbian> Ellipsis753: man anacron
<Dr_Willis> I have better luck running away from ATI when ever possible. :)
<tiemonster> khafra: it's meh
<Ellipsis753> edbian, IT MAKES NO SENSE THOUGH!
<tiemonster> I don't have an opinion
<edbian> Ellipsis753: a-ha
<fosburg> how are the graphic apps in linux accepted in the US print community?
<edbian> Ellipsis753: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/anacron-examples/
<zakwilson> fosburg: they're not, as far as I'm aware.
<rileyp>  SIFTU: rileyp: linux does not support the hybrids (well nvidia doesnt on linux) Is this the case with natty?
<fosburg> so MAC is still the king when it comes to print design?
<rileyp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/663497 Does this post mean its broken in natty as well?
<rileyp>  
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663497 in lirc (Ubuntu) "Transmitter (irsend) broken in 10.10" [Undecided,New]
<sivik> I have installed the vpnc and connected to the vpn but I am not able to get out of the networking.  How do I enable transparent tunneling?
<Ramir00> cpu temperatura program...No sysinfo,..No xsensor
<sivik> I don't see an option in the gui
<rileyp> Jarrod has attached a fix to the end but I dont know if its fixed in natty or how to apply the patch/diff can anyone help please
<sivik> also, with a computer with an nvidia nvs 300, I am not able to get a live cd to work, even in low graphics.  I tried the agp=off as it said in the forums but it still doesn't load a screen.  Just get black screen
<tiemonster> fosburg: yes
<sivik> And no tty
<tiemonster> I've tried. Trust me, I've tried.
<tiemonster> you can get away with TIFFs out of gimp
<tiemonster> but no one will take PDFs out of Scribus or anything like that
<fosburg> I assume that you are a designer
<tiemonster> fosburg: did print layout design for two years
<tiemonster> it was InDesign or nothing for most print shops
<fosburg> I retired--but am interested in doing free lance
<tiemonster> yeah
<tiemonster> I used it on Windows with no problems
<tiemonster> if hardware cost is biting you
<tiemonster> can't do anything about software costs, though
<Ramir00> program to measure CPU temperature????
<Dr_Willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Dr_Willis> sivik:  try the nomodeset option
#ubuntu 2011-08-20
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | sivik
<ubottu> sivik: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sivik> Dr_Willis, I will check that out
<sivik> thx
<Ramir00> all yes???
<needhelp1> im having issues with shared folders, right clicked folder, installed needed software, file shows shared, unable to access from other pc in  home. both pcs running ubuntu linux, im able to ping the o
<needhelp1> other computers ip's
<needhelp1> smb://ipaddress doesnt work
<needhelp1> i can see workgroup, click on it, takes forever then a pop up error 'unable to mount location' failed to retrieve share list from server'
<needhelp1> sudo apt-get install samba shows i have the newest version
<enbloc^> Natty - automatic update today, kernel 2.6 -> 3.0 is the first thing I noticed - X is broken, gdm complaining about security issues. anyone know whats up?
<xangua> enbloc^: use natty kernel ;)
<xangua> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.10.25 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<anth0ny> in Compiz, what is the name of the function that you can use to instantly place windows around your desktop (resizes them to fit in the left half, right half, or the corners of the screen)?
<enbloc^> !i did not manually install this kernel
<ubottu> enbloc^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joe0006> how to download boot-up manager for ubuntu ?
<thiconZ> can someone let me know if the latest version of Ubuntu is compatible with a Compaq nx9010 laptop?
<Ellipsis753> edbian, thanks I'll try that
<edbian> Ellipsis753: haha, ok.  That was 15 minutes?
<edbian> ago?
<Tomatix_> so, uh, which command would help me figuring what process(es) blocks unmounting my USB stick?
<edbian> thiconZ: The best way to know is to boot a liveCD and see for yourself.
<Ellipsis753> edbian, sure, I afk sometimes. sorry
<Be-Love> openswan tunnels not working after Hardy->Lucid upgrade. Getting an EVENT_CRYPTO_FAILED error. Anyone happen to be an Openswan guru?
<edbian> Ellipsis753: no worries.  I was watching futurama!
<thiconZ> edbian i would but the problem is the laptop doesn't really boot up with any OS right now since i had to rebuild it with out one
<edbian> thiconZ: If you can't boot a liveCD you won't be able to install linux
<edbian> thiconZ: I don't think you understand what a liveCD is
<thiconZ> i understand what it is
<thiconZ> i've used one before
<edbian> thiconZ: I don't understand why it matters that this machine doesn't have an OS and was re-built recently.
<thiconZ> i got it on a USB right now but not a CD
<edbian> thiconZ: Then boot the liveUSB
<edbian> thiconZ: ?
<thiconZ> umm well i tried that
<edbian> thiconZ: What happened?
<thiconZ> but it started up and went to the Ubuntu screen and during it's loading screen the screen went black and has been black for like 15 minutes or so now
<kinglet> Hello guys, I want to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my notebook (HP Probook 4530s) but I got this error "Kernel - Panic, Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" and after restart win7 cannot load and I had to resore it! I tried Ubuntu 10.04 and got same problem. What do you think?
<thiconZ> and thats why i am asking if anyone knows if it works with the laptop
<thiconZ> so do you think that means it isn't compatible with it edbian?
<edbian> thiconZ: aaah, this is a common problem recently.  Have you tried nomodeset?
<edbian> thiconZ: Also, this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<thiconZ> hmm that link you gave me is not what is happening to me
<Kamikaze> if i install Linux Fedora(in one other partition) alongside with Ubuntu, would they conflict with each other, or harm anyhow my PC/systems ?
<edbian> thiconZ: What is different?
<thiconZ> umm the back light is lit and i have a mouse
<thiconZ> and every now and then i am able to move the mouse
<edbian> thiconZ: But everything is black?
<edbian> thiconZ: behind the mouse?
<thiconZ> yes
<Kamikaze> if i install Linux Fedora(in one other partition) alongside with Ubuntu, would they conflict with each other, or harm anyhow my PC/systems ?
<thiconZ> but the BIOS screen isn't appearing like the link said would
<edbian> thiconZ: Can you press ctrl + alt + F1  ?
<thiconZ> i will try now
<edbian> Kamikaze: You'll need to edit grub but that should be it
<thiconZ> hmm i am not able to edbian
<krux> Kamikaze, you could have 100 os loaded into grub if you wanted to should not affect each other :)
<Joe0006> how to download boot-up manager for ubuntu ?
<edbian> thiconZ: Well if you don't see a bios screen that's because you turned it off on the computer (or it came with the POST message turned off).  The bios happens before and is completely independent of the OS.
<n4dsp> is there a ubuntu download that will translate to english other languages for websites?
<thiconZ> i opened the BIOS before i ran the LiveUSB and made sure it was set to boot from the USB
<edbian> thiconZ: reboot and press escape early in the boot process
<thiconZ> okay
<Kamikaze> krux: edbian i would be glad if i knew what's the "grub" :) im sorry im a new guys in this field and not so well skilled )
<hylian> Joe0006, to do what?
<edbian> thiconZ: It's good that you set the bios to boot the USB.  The fact that you see anything ubuntu at all means that step is working
<thiconZ> okay
<Joe0006> ok i found out
<Joe0006> thanks
<thiconZ> i rebooted and entered BIOS
<krux> Kamikaze, grub would be the boot loader
<thiconZ> should i just exit BIOS and continue boot up?
<edbian> Kamikaze: grub is a program that sits in the very beginning of the hdd.  It tells the motherboard where the OS's are
<edbian> thiconZ: Please use my name when talking to me :)  Unless you wanna PM ?
<faustisch>  I downloaded the source code to gnome-applets, please will anyone tell me where Wanda the Fish is?
<faustisch>  I did not find it in gnome-applets
<thiconZ> lol okay, idc which way
<edbian> thiconZ: (yes, exit bios settings) are you saying escape key entered the bios in the first place?
<thiconZ> edbian: yes
<edbian> thiconZ: alright, when you see ubuntu anything press escape.  Let's PM
<thiconZ> edbian: could we maybe actually use PM to make it a bit easier?
<thiconZ> lol okay
<hylian> faustisch, actually it's in a gnome applet called fish, no in gnome-applets.
<Kamikaze> krux: edbian how cool:) so i have 4 partitions, 1 of them is Ubuntu, 2 of them are Data partitions(music,video,pics etc) and the last one is unused completely, so if i install fedora in this unused one, would be everything great ?:)
<faustisch> hylian, thank you
<hylian> faustisch, where you looking for the fish source, or the file where the quotes are?
<edbian> Kamikaze: Fedora should install grub so that you can boot both Ubuntu and Fedora (a menu when your computer boots).  I'm not sure fedora will do that.  It should.  If it does not come back and I can help you fix it
<krux> ^^
<hylian> faustisch, no problem
<faustisch> hylian, fish - a friendly interactive shell
<faustisch> hylian, that's what apt-cache says
<Kamikaze> edbian: you are completely kindness :) thanks for support Sr. actually I'm gonna install backtrack not fedora) for some reason i did't want to say that :D
<hylian> faustisch, yeah, some people use a program called fortune, or fortunes to add funny quotes to fish, and that's a pretty common question, so i thought i would ask.
<edbian> Kamikaze: ha-sure
<edbian> Kamikaze: don't mention that again :)
<Kamikaze> edbian: :D
<krux> better backtrack than fedora LOL.. hate rpms
<Kamikaze> edbian: Sr, can ext4 file system contain date files? like music pics videos etc... ?)
<faustisch> hylian, yeah, I use offensive fortunes
<hylian> faustisch, i was wrong, a webiste says it's in the package fish, but i believe it to be in the package gnome-panel-data under the fish heading
<faustisch> hylian, thanks bro
<edbian> Kamikaze: yes
<hylian> faustisch, hope it helps.
<petriborg> in 10.04, i seem to have removed / lost one of my menus (the icon menu that Empathy and mail show up in) - anyone know what its named in the "add to panel" dialog, or how to otherwise get it back?
<xangua> !panels | petriborg
<ubottu> petriborg: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> or just add teh indicator
<rumpe1> petriborg, indicator complete
<petriborg> ah thanks xangua / rumpe1
<petriborg> that worked, thanks
<Kamikaze> edbian: well, while i will be installing backtrack i will delete all partitions, and divide them again for 4 pieces, my question is, should i create all of them in ext4 file system ?:) sorry for long and boring questions.
<edbian> Kamikaze: If you delete all partitions you will delete all your personal data and ubuntu
<faustisch> is the next Ubuntu release going to be shipped with GNOME 3?
<Kamikaze> edbian: im aware of that, but afterwards i done removal, should i re-create all partitions as ext4 file system ?
<edbian> Kamikaze: You can.  Or you can do it with the ubuntu installer (assuming you're going to reinstall ubuntu
<needhelp2> hello
<Kamikaze> edbian: because it offers some other file system types such as fat 16 32 ext4 3 and some other kinds, im not sure which one i need therefore im asking )
<needhelp2> I'm trying to install ubuntu but it keeps failing to load because of a wireless card, ubuntu thinks its another driver but its not, which causes a kernel crash
<edbian> Kamikaze: ext4
<hylian> faustisch, that's what they say, gnome 3 will be there instead of gnome 2... or maybe just the shell??
<induz> is there any s/w application to write batch files that read one after one
<faustisch> hylian, I can't wait
<Kamikaze> edbian: thanks :)
<needhelp2> how do I either disable networkmanager (so it doesn't try to use the card with an incorrect driver) or what I want most is to disable the driver / module all together
<needhelp2> ?
<induz> I want to run 2-3 batch files but i want to select them at different orders
<induz> is it possible in ubuntu
<hylian> faustisch, i agree, i consider gnome 3 to be light years ahead of unity..
<induz> NetBeans can do it??
<triplc> hi all
<hylian> induz, i am having a hard time understanding exactly what you are referring to, you want them to go off one at a time, at a certain time, i.e. 3pm?
<hylian> triplc, hello
<Kamikaze> edbian: may i ask one other question ? pls
<Jordan_U> induz: Can you try to clarify what you're trying to do? What is your end goal?
<induz> hylian, not at scheduled time...but in different orders
<triplc> Which command to tell udev reload it's rules (/etc/udev/rules") for ubuntu 10.04 (lts)? (no need to reboot)?
<needhelp2> any help ?
<edbian> Kamikaze: yes
<hylian> induz, just one after another, or after a certain command or operation in the batch file has completed?
<Kamikaze> edbian: is deletion of partition and re-create it equal to formating it ? is it the same thing ?
<edbian> Kamikaze: yes
<edbian> Kamikaze: effectively
<induz> hylian, the second option...
<Kamikaze> thanks Sr :)
<needhelp2> Kamikaze: can you see my text (checking that I can speak in channel without auth) ?
<hylian> induz, i don;t know off hand, but let me take a crack at it.
<induz> hylian, pl
<Kamikaze> needhelp2: i do :)
<hylian> induz, i'm gonna see if i can find info on google
<needhelp2> :/
<needhelp2> all these people here and not one idea ?
<th0r> needhelp2: you didn't give much information....you reap what you sow
<triplc> Which command to tell udev reload it's rules (/etc/udev/rules.d") for ubuntu 10.04 (lts)? (no need to reboot)? (question reposted)
<induz> hydh, batchcomander is there but...but i am looing for something better
<induz> hylian,  batchcomander is there but...but i am looing for something better
<mandarg> needhelp2: You could begin by telling us the exact error message
<hylian> if anyone can help induz, i'd appreciate it. he wants a way to launch batch files in a given order per operation, i believe
<hylian> induz, well, i'll do a little more research.
<induz> hylian, thanks
<hylian> induz, there is a call procedure for batch commands that might do the tricl, here's the website for it: http://www.robvanderwoude.com/call.php
<hylian> induz, i goofed up, that's for ms windows batch files, i yiy yiy.
<Jordan_U> induz: Can you try to clarify what you're trying to do? What is your end goal?
<induz> Jordan_U, my end goal is to call different batch files as and when i want them
<induz> Jordan_U, but i want to have a program not m,any differnt batch files
<hylian> induz, this gives some help in bash batch calling. you would have to build a master batch file to control the others, here's where i get my info: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/564-call-function-bash.html
<Jordan_U> induz: First, in *NIX they're called "shell scripts". I still don't understand what you want. Can you give me an example scenario? For instance "I wand to be able to type 'backitup' in a terminal and have it run my backup script"?
<hylian> induz then the proper way to call another bash script would be like this: /bin/bash /home/mylnx/script_a
<edbian> Hello?
<hylian> edbian, hello back... :)
<edbian> hylian: thanks
<edbian> thiconZ: Hi!
<hylian> Jordan_U, he wants to be able to control a script's launch based on a operation in another script, like calling on a sub.
<ActionParsnip> hylian: that's fine. Very possible
<hylian> ActionParsnip, great, can you tell induz how, he is the one who needs the answer... thanks! :)
<induz> Jordan_U, I want to type 'User' in terminal and it should show me all the USERS in a group
<ActionParsnip> induz: keep your scripts in /usr/bin   you can call a script and have it perform some logic, you can then call other scripts and it will work
<linuxuz3r_> induz, try grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<induz> ActionParsnip, ok I may try that...but i want to have a master file
<edbian> thiconZ: hello?
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<linuxuz3r_> sup
<ActionParsnip> induz: that's fine, no problem
<MagicJ> I have installed thunderbird and want to use enigmail with it.  Enigmail tells me that it can;t run with Thunderbird 3.1.11 - do I have the wrong version of the addon or thunderbird
 * hylian thinks thiconZ is afk or a net zombie
<ActionParsnip> induz: the commands in a script can be the usual stock commands or you can use your own scripts
<hylian> ActionParsnip, by the way, thanks for being helpful! :)
<ActionParsnip> hylian: always
<edbian> thiconZ: I am here!!!
<hylian> edbian, unless he/she changed there name they are not registering as logged in, i.e. typing thi and hitting tab will not give their name.
<hylian> thiconZ, edbian seeketh you
<edbian> hylian: I am talking to him in PM But thanks :S
<edbian> hylian: He keeps disconnecting
<thiconZ> Hylian i know i am pming him
<aze> you speack french ?
<hylian> edbian, yeah, sorry. I have atheletes tong, i realized too slowly what was going down and shoved my foot in my mouth, for which i am a world champ.
<youssefk> Hi
<hylian> youssefk, hello
<edbian> hylian: You are an upstanding gentlemen
<edbian> hylian: :)
<faryshta> Hi. I have problems with WiFi broadcom BCM5787M how do I install it?
<hylian> edbian, thanks.
<aze> ubuntu is not french ?
<youssefk> :)
<youssefk> no it isn't
<hylian> aze, the word ubuntu is a african derived word, if that's what you meant.
<marriedman624> I need some help upgrading firefox from 5.0.1 to 6.0 on ubuntu 9.10
<marriedman624> I downloading the tar.gz but not sure what to do now...........or should I wait until the repository gets updated?
<hylian> marriedman624, let me see if i can find a package for that, because 9.10 is no longer supported, or so i thought.
<faryshta> Hi. I have problems with WiFi broadcom BCM5787M how do I install it?
<aze> I know but the project is ...... ?
<xangua> !fx6 | marriedman624
<ubottu> marriedman624: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Dr_Willis> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<xangua> marriedman624: ooh 9.10 is no longer supported, but you just hve to extract firefox and run it
<marriedman624> yeah i know 9.10 isn't supported anymore, but it took me forever to get my wifi working so I don't want to lose that
<Dr_Willis> assuming the right libs are on 9.10 to run the newer versions
<Dr_Willis> my wifi was problmatic in the 8 and 9 series.. but now in 10.+ it works out of the box,. :)
<Pauliax> where from to download new amd drivers, on theyr dont find any?
<hylian> aze, the project is a worldwide one, ubuntu means community. but the project itself is worldwide.
<rumpe1> marriedman624, why not try a newer ubuntu as live-medium to check, if your wifi now works out-of-the-box?
<faryshta> marriedman624, why don't you try to run a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  drivers for what exactly?  You should be trying to use the ones in the repos.
<hylian> marriedman624, if your looking for the us english version, this page will download a fiel you can install it with: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-6.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Pauliax> hd200
<Pauliax> o no hd 2600
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax: and that is a ?
<Pauliax> hd 2600 xt
<aze> hylian ok sorry my stupid question :)
<marriedman624> yeah, hadn't thought about the live cd option, may give that a try someday
<hylian> aze in case you would like more info on the meaning, this is a pretty good explanantion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<hylian> aze there are never stupid questions :)
<aze> hylian thank you
<linuxuz3r__> 1+1=0
<hylian> marriedman624, 9.10 repos will NOT be updated, because it's no longer supported. as for the tar.gz file, that's a zipped file, have you ever used compressed files before?
<marriedman624> hylian: I have never really figured them out on ubuntu......i have the tar.gz file.......can you PM me and help me out?
<Pauliax> the case is amd not suporint amd ubuntu drivers. but they released, but no longer
<th0r> marriedman624: if he can't I can...let me know
<sonn> Can there be any conversion. exe file under ubuntu? If so how?
<hylian> marriedman624, i did start a pm with you, it should be on your top left, if you are using xchat
<th0r> sonn: you can sometimes use wine to run an exe file
<xangua> sonn: conversion ¿
<Pauliax> any and grafic card users?
<p_res> hey
<sonn> thOr why "you can sometimes" ?
<bazhang> sonn, conversion? no. you may be able to run apps with wine though. check the appdb and join #winehq
<p_res> dumped ubuntu this morning folks.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | sonn
<ubottu> sonn: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<faryshta> Hi. I have problems with WiFi broadcom BCM5787M how do I install it?
<th0r> sonn: not everything runs under wine
<bazhang> sonn /join #winehq
<Pauliax> any and grafic card users?
<bazhang> Pauliax, what is the real question
<markdaws> hi - I am trying to configure the tcp_fin_timeout value, using "sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=15" the value changes but it doesn't actually change the timeout for the TIME_WAIT state, looking in "netstat -o" I can see the TIME_WAIT TCP connections are still timing out from the default of 60 seconds.  Changing other values like ip_conntrack_max does have an effect on the system.  How can I change the tcp_fin_timeout value
<markdaws> on ubuntu, thanks
<sonn> thank for renseignement :)
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  most oldder/ not supported by the fglrx drivers cards.. normally work with the open sourced drivers to some degree..  what IS your card doing/not doing exctly
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  many new cards/just released. may not work with the cuirrent version of the fglrx drivers.
<urlin2u> faryshta, there is a ubuntu wiki on broadcom cards
<p_res> a/v card are touch and go. sometimes it's best to just try it. or google it first.
<Pauliax> do anyone updates amd drivers, and talk about free source drivers i want to have 3D
<bazhang> Pauliax, please ask a detailed question; asking that way will get zero response
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  that statement did not make much sence..  if amd/ati does not have proper fglrx drivers for the card.. then you will be limited in your options.
<p_res> do you feel in competition with other linux distros?
<bazhang> p_res, not the channel for that
<p_res> then where?
<p_res> offtopic?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic p_res
<p_res> thanks
<p_res> ;-)
<Pauliax> lont time on ubuntu, and opensuse i had no 3d, no amd stoped releasing they drivers HD 2600
<bazhang> Pauliax, so they have no support for 3D?
<Pauliax> now has, but i am in fear
<Pauliax> since amd no longer has driver dowload
<Pauliax> is it my crafic card?
<Kaidelong> just about everything stopped working after ubuntu upgraded itself to natty narwhal. Most of that seems fixed now, given that I'm here talking about it. Empathy now hangs on startup, and that didn't happen before
<bazhang> Kaidelong, nothing upgrades itself
<xplo> hey there, is there a public Discount Code for the buying of ubuntu cd's ?
<Kaidelong> what I think is happening is
<Pauliax> Ubuntu working good, just ww.amd.com not
<xplo> i remember when it was free.. Good times.
<Kaidelong> empathy is waiting for dbus to do something
<Kaidelong> and it is just sitting there waiting
<bazhang> Kaidelong, sounds like a bug, file one
<bazhang> !bugs > Kaidelong
<ubottu> Kaidelong, please see my private message
<Kaidelong> I want to make sure it is not user error first
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  if ati/amd dropped support for the card from the offical fglrx drivers.. then its gone.. you must use the open sourced drivers..    Unless we are missunderstanding your problem.
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help me why ubuntu 11.04 crashes transfering a 15gig file on samba?
<Pauliax> i dont know about, my grapfic card but what chood i use?
<xplo> hey there, is there a public Discount Code for the buying of ubuntu cd's ?
<xplo> or a way to still have one free ?
<selite> Hello Everyone when trying to open Skype I get "another instance of Skype is running" error and I can't login? Anyone willing to help?
<muellisoft> selite: have you tried to reboot..? (I'm not messing)
<selite> muellisoft: Yes I tried it. Still, same thing
<Guest5539> Ok, have this really strange question I'm hoping you guys can help with....is there a way to make a sort of pipe that when someone does fopen like a normal file, it runs a program and connects to its stdin/out?
<rocfatcat> #join Coscup
<Kaidelong> yeah I think this might be a bug in empathy
<Kaidelong> I'll go to bugs
<Muelli> selite: hm. I don't Skype at all, but I'd imagine it to put a file in ~/.skype or ~/.local/skype/ or so. Could you check those locations and move files to /tmp/ if they exist?
<Kaidelong> I will try rebooting first just in case
<aetas> Aww....no one has heard of such a pipe? :(
<selite> Muelli: I have no idea where to find the Skype directory.
<Jordan_U> Guest5539: You can "mkfifo /path/to/fifo; cat /path/to/fifo | my_command".
<Jordan_U> Guest42032: What is your end goal?
<Muelli> selite: maybe ~/.skype/  open a file browser and browse your directory. A shell might be easier to use though.
<Jordan_U> aetas: ^^
<aetas> Jordan_U, I want it so when Xorg tries to read a conf file, it launches a program which lets it read its output instead of a file
<aetas> Jordan_U, I thought that would be sexy
<marriedman624> hylian: it worked
<hylian> marriedman624, alright, glad to hear it!
<marriedman624> hylian: now I have to upgrade flash player from tar.gz............can you help me with that??
<Jordan_U> aetas: That can certainly be accomplished with a fifo, but it sounds like an awefully ugly hack. Why do you want to be able to do this when Xorg can already configure itself dynamically?
<hylian> marriedman624, hmm, i can try. do you have the file already?
<marriedman624> hylian: yes, just extracted it
<hylian> marriedman624, ahh, good man. ok look inside, again we are looking for bin or make files
<aetas> Jordan_U, I'm running into a problem where if I configure my mouse's button mappings in the config then they get all screwed to hell.  If I set them using xinput with the same, it works perfectly.  I wanted to make it so that whenever Xorg read that file, it would go ahead and set them via xinput
<hylian> marriedman624, there might also be a file with a simple name, i.e. flash, or flashplugin
<aetas> Jordan_U, how would it work with the fifo? Im curious, even if I dont go that route
<marriedman624> hylian: there is a usr folder and a lib file, in the usr folder there is a bin folder, and in the bin folder there is flash-player-properties
<marriedman624> hylian: can i update flash player from apt?
<Jordan_U> aetas: The first thing you should do is figure out how to properly set this up in the Xorg.conf. If there really is a bug you're running into you should file a bug report.
<bazhang> marriedman624, thats not the way to upgrade flash
<marriedman624> bazhang: which way?
<bazhang> marriedman624, go outside package management and you will have to manually update that every time
<hylian> marriedman624, yeah, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> marriedman624, use the package manager, which is the supported method
<aetas> Jordan_U, bug reports dont fix bugs.  that would take a week or two to get that fixed and I need something consistent and working now.  filing a bug report is not a better solution than a hack since atleast a hack will work now
<marriedman624> hylian: bazhang I'll give it a try........hold on
<hylian> bazhang, apt IS the package manager. it's the command line version of synaptic...
<bazhang> hylian, yes, I am aware of that..
<Kaidelong> found the culprit
<Jordan_U> aetas: Right now you can modify your xinitrc or set a script to run when your gnome session starts.
<Kaidelong> upgrade wizard seems to have removed some packages empathy needed
<Kaidelong> just reinstalled it and now it works
<hylian> bazhang, ohh, maybe i missed something...
<Jordan_U> aetas: mkfifo /etc/X11/xorg.conf; while cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf-real > /etc/X11/xorg.conf; do myscript; done
<bazhang> hylian, he was trying to manually upgrade flash, outside package management
<cypha> i'd like alt+1 to be made available in my terminal
<cypha> how can I unbind it?
<hylian> bazhang, ohh, i miss understood. he is using 9.10, and may not have another option. i don't know how well it's maintained being not supported,
<bazhang> hylian, its end of life, so not supported here
<bazhang> !eol > marriedman624
<ubottu> marriedman624, please see my private message
<aetas> Jordan_U, am I correct in assuming that won't restart after its been read once?  I know you can get around it, just wanted to verify
<bazhang> marriedman624, if you are on 9.10 then upgrade to a supported version
<Jordan_U> aetas: That is the purpose of the while loop.
<hylian> bazhang, yeah, i know. i told him that, but i am willing to try and help...
<aetas> Jordan_U, the reason I haven't relied on init scripts is because its part of a KVM that gets switched out often.  The closest I can get is with udev and an init script both
<Jordan_U> aetas: Otherwise you could freeze Xorg as it blocks on the read from a fifo that's getting no input (you hopefully starting to see the uglyness in this).
<marriedman624> bazhang: I understand what eol is and the 9.10 isn't supported, but until I get a chance to upgrade I'm going to have to run with 9.10...........thanks for the help
<aetas> Jordan_U, do you know if Xorg reloads configs when devices are inserted or do they rely on their already loaded config?
<oneman> hello
<Jordan_U> aetas: I would expect it to be the latter, but I don't know.
<aetas> Jordan_U, I didnt ask you to show me so I can use it, I asked you to show me so I can learn the concept ;)
<hylian> marriedman624, why are you still using 9.10, by the way, hardware run better on it, or ?? here is a list of the supported versions: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> marriedman624, unsupported means dont ask for support here
<oneman> Can anyone tell me if curl or wget is installed on a stock default ubuntu system?
<cbhl> oneman: No.
<hylian> marriedman624, i see. so did it work?
<cbhl> oneman: Neither.
<bazhang> hylian, feel free to support him via PM if he refuses to upgrade to a supported version
<Dr_Willis> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-2.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 251 kB, installed size 552 kB
<oneman> cbhl, no scriptable http downloader?
<hylian> bazhang, will do. thanks
<oneman> is there anything else ;P
<oneman> hehe
<Dr_Willis> wget = standard = installed by default i think
<oneman> ahh
<bazhang> oneman, of course it is
<oneman> good
<cbhl> it might have changed in natty; i've had to install wget manually before
<rumpe1> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.21.3-1ubuntu1.2 (natty), package size 174 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ragil_nugroho> hi'
<oneman> cbhl, yeah I recall installing manually as well
<oneman> thanks guys
<marriedman624> bazhang: hey thanks for the help buddy, i'll take all my questions to pm
<oneman> instantly helped
<hylian> marriedman624, i am in pm mode with ya.
<aetas> Jordan_U, I appreciate the help and the pipe thing is a neat trick I may use utility-wise some day.  I think udev + initrc will be best for now.  Which initrc should I stick it?
<chamiltonj> -
<bd1308> greetings.
<bd1308> Is there a widespread 11.04 memory leak with things like Unity/Beryl/nm-applet?
<bazhang> bd1308, beryl is compiz now, beryl has not existed for a long time
<GreenEmber> anyone know anything about pgp.net being down?
<bd1308> bazhang: Compiz I meant.
<bd1308> It's been a long day
<bd1308> just getting tired of bouncing dev machines.
<bazhang> bd1308, not as far as I know, you can check launchpad, but unity and compiz have some issues presently in 11.04 (not sure about memory leaks though)
<bazhang> bd1308, there is also the compiz channel  #compiz
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help me with samba??? Everytime I trasnfer a file over 5 gig from win machine it crashes my ubuntu machine. Please help
<Pauliax> maybe fat 32
<Dr_Willis> Nighthwk:  as a work around you could use ssh/winscp. ive never noticed any large file issues with samba,
<bazhang> GreenEmber, works here
<GreenEmber> bazhang: wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net is down i should have said, but i cannot go to pgp.net either
<GreenEmber> bazhang: is that working as well for you?
<Nighthwk> Dr_willis I install samba from software center, is there anything else I need t oadd to it?
<Dr_Willis> Nighthwk:  to transfer FROM windows to linux box. You really dont eve need the samba service installed..  or are you going the OTHER way> linux to win?
<bazhang> GreenEmber, lets go to PM for this please
<GreenEmber> ok
<katronixserf> hi all, a while ago I renamed a file so that Ubuntu wouldn't start in X, can someone remind me what file that was?
<Nighthwk> Dr_willis both
<hylian> katronixserf, was it xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Nighthwk:  if you can  transfer little files back and fortjh then stuff is working.
<Pauliax> any of using amdgrafic card if so whitch?
<Nighthwk> Dr_willis I just reinstall ubuntu and still happens
<katronixserf> hylian might have been...
<Dr_Willis> Pauliax:  thers dozens of peopl;e in here using dozens of differnt amd/ati cards.
<katronixserf> hylian where would I find that file?
<dina_> hello
<Dr_Willis> Nighthwk:  could be a samba bug/issue - you could check the forums and askubuntu .  I transfer 4gb files around all the time.. but cant recall any biffer then that,.
<jiohdi> any reason why trying to login into gnome/openbox should fail? I get right back to the login screen like bad password, but no explanation
<Nighthwk> ok, dr willis i take a look there
<hylian> katronixserf, did you ask for help here? these irc channels are recorded in a file on the net for posterity.
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  x server/window manager crashin/exiting g going back to the login screen
<Pauliax> language
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis why would gnome openbox crash?
<katronixserf> hylian yes I did
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  check your x logs,. or start them via 'startx' and watch the console for output/errors
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis thanks, will do
<Pauliax> reinstall your drivers, shold help
 * Dr_Willis doubts that reinstalling drivers would help if GDM is working..
<hylian> KatronixSerf, one method is "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm /etc/init/gdm.disabled"
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt window maanger like icewm, and see if it works. as a test.
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis where are the x logs
<hylian> katronixserf, i think i found the backed up irc text
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  in yiour home dir .xSomthing.. i think
<katronixserf> hylian thanks I think that is how I did it :-)
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis icewm does not lxde and reg openbox does
<Pauliax> try drivers from manufactor i am noob
<bd1308> \quit
<bd1308> .quit
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  thats even weirder then..
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  as a test make a new user,. see if the issues affect all users.
<jiohdi> k
<hylian> katronixserf, cool, here is the webpage that has the irc data from your conversation on it: http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/732909/which-ubuntu-never-start-automatically#message_6642954
<Pauliax> grub?
<xplo> hey there, is there a public Discount Code for the buying of ubuntu cd's ?
<xplo> or a way to still have one free ?
<bsmith093> whats the openoffice command to find and replace 3 blank lines with one blank line?
<edbian> bsmith093: backspace
<edbian> bsmith093: In writer?
<bsmith093> in openoffice
<edbian> bsmith093: openoffice writer?
<edbian> or spreadsheet?
<bsmith093> using find and replace
<bsmith093> yes
<edbian> yes to which?
<bsmith093> sure why not, i mean the word processor part of openoffice
<edbian> bsmith093: that's writer.  I don't think you can
<hylian> where is the text from this irc channel saved to on the net, i know i was looking it over before.
<edbian> bsmith093: You cannot find the special characters that signify 'new line'
<bazhang> !1984 | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hylian> bazhang, you're awesome!
<bsmith093> anyone else want to weigh in here, find and replace newlines, in openoffice word porcessor
<Dr_Willis> if OOwriter search/replace supports regreular espressions - it should be doable. :)
<Pauliax> i belive ctr +h
<bsmith093> it does do regex how do i doit?
<zakwilson> I'm using LXDE and trying to use compiz with it, but I have no title bars on my windows. I do have title bars with Gnome+Compiz. The information I'm finding about Compiz and missing title bars in four years old and doesn't seem like it should depend on what DE is running. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> lxde uses openbox by default.,  you could run compiz --replace and perahps make it start,  and run  the proper window-decorator if they vanish.
<Pauliax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749312
<zakwilson> Dr_Willis: I did run compiz --replace, and compiz is currently running. I have no title bars and window controls. Running compiz-decorator attempts to run emerald, which promptly segfaults. Running emerald directly also segfaults.
<Pauliax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749312
<Dr_Willis> use the gtk-decorator perhaps. emerald is basically a dead project.
<xangua> zakwilson: you need to install a window decorator compiz supports, like metacity
<hylian> katronixserf, did that help?
<xangua> nonsense using a light desktop with compiz
<Dr_Willis> the light desktop is just like the file manager and the panel... :) so whats it matter.
<hylian> xangua, humans do like nonsense form time to time :)
<hylian> xangua, i love my fvwm with compiz, it's pretty, LOL
<Dr_Willis> i really dont get enough extra 'use' out  of compiz to justify using it...
<edbian> hylian: I'm learning to set up fvwm on my laptop!  How do you change the applications that show up in the menu?
<xangua> hylian: well ok, but if you  have fewer resources ...
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Can't live without the scale plugin
<hylian> xangua, i was being silly.
<zakwilson> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure how to use the GTK decorator. There isn't a program called gtk-decorator or similar that I can find, and compiz-decorator just runs emerald.
<hylian> edbian, this is what i used to help me. instead of gnome's pretty alacarte gui menu editor, you have ot edit a file... http://zensites.net/fvwm/guide/menu.html
<edbian> hylian: thanks
<Dr_Willis> !find gtk-decorator
<ubottu> Package/file gtk-decorator does not exist in natty
<edbian> zakwilson: /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<edbian> Dr_Willis: ^
<hylian> edbian, also, if you have gnome installed there is a tool for adding what's in gnome's menu to the fvwm menu...
<Dr_Willis> theres only like 3 decoratiors,. :)   one for gtk, one for qt, and emerald
<zakwilson> xangua: Gnome is slow to load and I keep finding gnome-settings-daemon doing disk IO for no reason that I can tell. I don't lack for memory, cpu or gpu, so it's not exactly that I want *light*, but I want non-broken.
<Dr_Willis> ccsm settings i thinklets you selec tthe default one.
<fission6> whats a nice laptop if i plan on primarily running ubuntu
<Pauliax> also you have to had inter
<Dr_Willis> fusion-icon tool lets you select them also.
<hylian> edbian, fvwm-menu-desktop - builds GNOME and KDE menus and style commands for fvwm
<zakwilson> edbian: yeah, that fixed it. Thanks.
<edbian> zakwilson: sure
<edbian> hylian: thanks again :)
<hylian> edbian, no prob bob
 * hylian is tired, and waves goodbye
<zakwilson> Now, to get the desktop switcher in the lx panel to work right with compiz.
<Dr_Willis> seems like a whold lot of work and twiddling for very little gain to use compiz in lxde
<DasEi> !best | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fission6> well i am looking for recs
<DasEi> fission6: checkout tuxmobil and :
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DasEi> fission6: if just search the net for ubuntu on laptop, there are similar sites
<xangua> zakwilson: activate the desktowp switcher plugin in compiz
<xangua> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rig> hello
<rig> any idea why xorg would be using over 30% cpu?
<Dr_Willis> flash :)
<rig> hmm
<rig> i'll try to remove it
<zakwilson> xangua: I see no plugin called that. I use rotate cube.
<rig> it starts normally, but after a while goes to over 30 and stays there
<zakwilson> Viewport switcher is enabled
<israel-juarez> hello
<israel-juarez> linux mint person
<israel-juarez> ??
<Dr_Willis> sorry to hear that israel-juarez
<Dr_Willis> mint has its ownb support channels  not here,
<israel-juarez> ok tank only talk
<rig> ok, disabled flash. lets how how that goes
<rig> nope, still high cpu and sluggish x.
<israel-juarez> alguin habla español?
<rig> any other ideas?
<cire_> needing help my sound does not work, iam using xubuntu 11.04 i tried the forums ans some other sound related fix sites
<DasEi> cire_: alsamixer installed ?
<cire_> yeah
<DasEi> cire_: your chip displayed correctly in it's gui ?
<Flannel> !es | israel-juarez
<ubottu> israel-juarez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cire_> how can i find that
<DasEi> (upper right corner), cire_
<cire_> it does not show
<DasEi> cire_:ah, so probably wrong driver
<Jerome_> hello~
<Jerome_> anyone can help me?
<cire_> where can i find the driver?
<Jerome_> my cpu fan makes great noise
<Jerome_> i don't know how to control it
<Dr_Willis> laptop? desktop? other?
<Jerome_> laptop
<Jerome_> the cpu is i3 2310m
<Jerome_> and i found that the cpu always run at full speed
<Dr_Willis> i would start by checking the forums and askubuntu.com  searching for that exact make of laptop. It may be theres some known problems and tweaks for it.
<DasEi> cire_: please put nick when replying; sudo lspci
<DasEi> cire_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> cire_: sudo lspci | grep Audio | pastebinit
<DasEi> cire_: give resulting url here
<Tracks> Hey somehow my root pasword changed; I think  Iwa compromised.
<cire_> nick: when iopen it in the terminal sudo is asking password but when it comes it is frozen
<Tracks> But the pasword assked by the GUI like for software updates are the same.
<DasEi> !who | cire_, my nick is DasEi
<ubottu> cire_, my nick is DasEi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tracks> How is htis possible?
<Dr_Willis> Tracks:   you mean your 'sudo' password in the terminal is differnt then the one taht gksudo wants?
<Tracks> I cna't access root through the terminal now?
<cire_> sorry
<Tracks> is gksudo is the one that does hte softare packages, yes Dr_Willis
<Tracks> On temrinal su pw doesn't work.
<cire_> DasEi; very sorry
<DasEi> Tracks: could be different language (z=y) or shift pressed
<Tracks> But it used to and some computer setting have changed so someone compromisd my system.
<Dr_Willis> Tracks:  you should be using 'sudo'  as needed...   what are you running 'su pw' for ?
<Tracks> To download CPAN stuff for Perl.
<Tracks> Modules.
<DasEi> cire_: all fine, no problem, it's just too crowded else, if you "nick me , your message gives me a highlighted color
<Dr_Willis> su by default dosent grant root access on ubuntu I beluive.. unless you did some changes to it.
<Tracks> Okay that worked sorry Dr_Willis.
<Tracks> sudo works
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cire_> DasEi: i did what you told me but they ask for my password but i cannot type it, it is frozen
<DasEi> cire_: ah
<DasEi> cire_: open another terminal ?
<cire_> DasEi: same problem even i opened another terminal
<DasEi> cire_: damn, batterie of my chrystal ball are empty, can I pm you ?
<Jordan_U> cire_: It's normal for characters not to appear when you're entering your password, it's for better security (people can't see how long your password is).
<Jordan_U> cire_: Just enter your password and hit enter.
<Dr_Willis> cire_:  you do know that when entering a password.. it wont echo back any characters or anything at all.. :) for many cases..
<DasEi> cire_: ..but you should have seen pastebinit installed
<DasEi> cire_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fission6> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<DasEi> cire_: ?
<propman> irc.freenode.net  #vmware
<cire_> DasEi: thanks the sudo apt get install pastebinit works
<DasEi> :)
<Neoncamouflage> I changed Ubuntu so it booted to text instead of the splashscreen, which I hated. But when turning off it displays a text something like "System going down for halt NOW!". Is there any way to change the text to something nicer, like a simple "System shutting down"?
<escott> Jordan_U, i'll strongly disagree with the "it is better for security argument" but you should see how people freak out when a password is not astericked out
<DasEi> cire_: sudo lspci | grep Audio | pastebinit
<DasEi> cire_: give resulting url here
<fission6> what laptops do people have in here?
<DasEi> fission6: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, #hardware maybe
<cire_> Das Ei: sorry i am kinda slow where can i get the resulting url
<xrfang> I am having problem with samba on ubuntu server 10.04: how can I make a share writeable? thanks
<DasEi> cire_: nvm; you can copy and paste from messenger to terminal, you should get a url in terminal from last command
<DasEi> cire_: sudo lspci | grep Audio | pastebinit
<slackin> Why does ubuntu murder ascii text when ssh'd in to my server? This only happens with ubuntu and I use several different distros on different servers. All of them look great except ubuntu absolutely destroys my text, especially when using stuff like 'mc', basicly anything that uses ascii
<slackin> this is getting REALLY annoying and i dont understand why its only ubuntu
<slackin> looks great in centos, slackware, debian, suse
<slackin> but ubuntu
<DasEi> cire_: something like http://pastebin.com/dJffadfdr
<slackin> i can barely read it
<DasEi> slackin: can't share that, may try another fond/size ? sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<DasEi> font
<slackin> DasEi, ill try that
<DasEi> cire_: sudo lspci | grep Audio
<Dr_Willis> for ssh the client is picking the font.  how are you sshing in? putty? xterm?
<slackin> DasEi, whats the normal char set, NOT utf8
<slackin> Dr_Willis, its NOT client side at all, trust me
<slackin> its ALL server side
<DasEi> cire_: which chip ?
<slackin> 100%
<slackin> Dr_Willis, tried in many clients and its fine for EVERY other distro
<slackin> only ubuntu does this
<DasEi> slackin: I go utf8
<Dr_Willis> the font usen is not set by ssh.  niw the encoding/termtype can be
<Dr_Willis> post screen shots of the ussue perhaps
<cire_> DasEi: still searching for it
<slackin> Dr_Willis, its not the client
<Dr_Willis> i have to set putty to use utf8 i recall
<slackin> its IMPOSSIBLE for it to be the client
<slackin> impossible
<kyoku> i thought mod_security was apt-get install libapache2-mod-security ? isn't working in 11.04
<olimones> Hello, does anyone know hot to fix youtube-dl? I can download.
<Dr_Willis> post screenshots.. us my advice.
<olimones> Can't download
<DasEi> olimones: try video downloadhelper plugin for ff
<olimones> DasEi: how do I get it?
<olimones> from synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> ff olugin page
<DasEi> olimones: no, in ff > tools > addons
<Dr_Willis> plugin
<DasEi> !info clive | olimones, another of few possib's
<ubottu> olimones, another of few possib's: clive (source: clive): video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.13-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 41 kB, installed size 252 kB
<cire_> DesEi: i think this is the chipset [HDA ATI SB],[HDA ATI SB], STAC92xx Digital  HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI]
<olimones> I have tried Clive, ffmpeg, youtube-dl and all of them send a message saying "ERROR: format not available for video"
<DasEi> heh
<DasEi> cire_: cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<html> dhcp whats this mean?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol   html
<fission6> i can install ubuntu on macbook air right?
<html> do you need to  to be connected on a windows os?
<riz0n> Hello friends. I want to make an Ubuntu USB thumb installer, but would like to make it with the following conditions: Ubuntu Desktop 32-bit and 64-bit, Windows 7 Installer, Windows Vista Installer, Windows XP installer. Would like to use GRUB as the bootloader. Does anyone have any experience with this and can help me make this disk, or can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!!
<DasEi> html: no , works for several os'es
<bazhang> html, for dhcp? no
<cire_> DasEi:  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<cire_>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe7f4000 irq 16
<cire_>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<cire_>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfe9e8000 irq 19
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<groktar> hmm, i'm trying to setup a primary domain controller with samba.  whenever i try to connect i get "Error - should be sent to WINS server".  most suggestions are to make sure i have "wins support = yes" in my smbd.conf files.  i already did that, but it's still not working. any ideas?
<cire_> DasEi: the sound is still not working
<html>  i trying to internet connection sharing  with a laptop  , but i screwed up   (windows)  how do i undo it
<DasEi> cire_: so it seems the only audio is via your graphics, no sure we just tried to find out your hardware, seems it's just integrated with onboard hdmi
<rumpe1> html, undo windows?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20Air%20using%20live%20CD fission6
<cire_> DasEi: yeah it is integrated, the audio
<fission6> interesting thanks bazhang
<DasEi> cire_: there is a workaround from earlier times to get it to work with alsa, though still bugs reported
<fission6> anyone have a macbook air?
<aeon-ltd> fission6: just ask your real question
<bazhang> fission6, better to ask a specific question related to that
<cire_> DasEi: How???
<fission6> just looking to see if people are happy with it
<Joe0006> bazhang is there an http debuger in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> fission6: go to offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Joe0006, to do what
<aeon-ltd> fission6: better yet go to ##mac
<Joe0006> to capture HTTP requests
<DasEi> cire_: one fast try is to try to recompile latest alsa, the rest looks rather terrifying : http://tinyurl.com/ydl4ups
<olimones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670557/
<groktar> any ideas on the samba thing?
<DasEi> cire_: is it a lappy with no chance of a dedicated soundcard ?
<bazhang> olimones, you got the video download helper firefox plugin? that works great for youtube and the like
<olimones> I hope someone can help me with this. I can find a solution after searching on internetè
<cire_> DasEi: it is a desktop
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ olimones
<lighta> olimones, did you try wget ?
<DasEi> cire_: so a quick google for that chip on lucid popped up 3 different bugs, and to not frustrate you, a simple soundcard might be best
<cire_> DasEi: if i buy a sound card will it work
<DasEi> cire_: yes, something common n cheap
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<html> #windows
<cire_> DasEi: thanks a lot, i have been figuring it out for days
<bazhang> html, /join ##windows
<DasEi> cire_: probably one get that thing to work , too but ati is still closed source there and it might be unthankfull for a starter
<Joe0006> how to stop avahi from starting with ubuntu?
<Joe0006> without removing the service
<Polah> using dpkg --get-selections I see a number of packages marked "deinstall", which I believe to mean they are removed but their configuration files remain. If I were to to dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall > packagelist, then edit that list to change "deinstall" to purge and then use dpkg --set-selections < packagelist would that safely set all file labelled "deinstall" to "purge"?
<html> thinks ,
<olimones> lighta: I completly forgot that... I'll try it now
<Joe0006> how to stop avahi from starting with ubuntu without removing the service ?
<lighta> Joe0006, look in init.d
<OomElvis> Q: guys, im trying to change my mac address: ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 00:2B:B5:43:A5:3D && ifconfig wlan0 up
<OomElvis> does not work... does work with windows 7 using SMAC (if the address starts with 12)
<DasEi> cire_: to be honest, I'm up too long ( 7.20 am, nightliner), but I can imagine what it makes to you if I tell you recompile alsa and case still a no-go,  purge all pulse n lookup for ati-firmware
<OomElvis> any ideas?
<rumpe1> OomElvis, sometimes it needs a "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"  (you gave no error message)
<OomElvis> it didnt give an error
<OomElvis> lemme try that
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver?
<destrier> has ubuntu gained the ability to restore a crashed session, including restoring previously "unsaved" documents?
<Dr_Willis> destrier:  that would be a neat trick.
<selite> Guys , How do I change the email order in Evolution to appear from newest emails to oldest?
<selite> It is very annoying.
<destrier> Dr_Willis: gnome used to have it until v 2.24 as I understand
<groktar> woot i got my samba thing working
<selite> Guys , How do I change the email order in Evolution to appear from newest emails to oldest?
<DasEi> destrier: not really, though you can set if things go to disk imediatly or are buffered
<Dr_Willis> destrier:  im not sure how it would work if  X died and killed off your word processor..   the wp would need the feature to recover  the docs.. not the windowmanager/desktop
<rumpe1> destrier, depends on the application, not generally
<Dr_Willis> auto-save very 5 min.... is a handy feature :)
<selite> Guys , How do I change the email order in Evolution to appear from newest emails to oldest?
<groktar> i'm crazy excited about this, because now i don't need to make 5 admin accounts on 16 servers
<destrier> Dr_Willis: it's sometimes implemented as a system feature - certainly to recover the session, information about the currently running apps would need to be known, yes
<olimones> lighta: It works with wget but it opens with firefox and im not sure if it plays itself from my pc of from internet. I wil disconnect to make sure
<OomElvis> rumpe1: nah, didnt work
<destrier> rumpel: sure, it would have to be a feature enabled app by app
<OomElvis> :1{
<Dr_Willis> keeping track of running apps is one thing.. getting the apps back to their  'old' state.. is the harder part.
<DasEi> cire_: I suggest you either try another time, providing the info we pulled so far, or, if not on straight budget, get a simple pci-card (and NO SB_xFI for another 50), that can be made, though still has bugs
<destrier> DasEi: sounds interesting, so that would save just documents?
<lighta> hm ok olimones, what was the format, as I remenber youtube was mostly flv no ?
<selite> Holbewoner: Guys , How do I change the email order in Evolution to appear from newest emails to oldest?
<lighta> I'd use use ffmpeg to convert it.
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver?
<destrier> Dr_Willis: unfortunately, I can't tell you implementation details prior to 2.24 but apparently it was considered to be working
<olimones> lighta: text/html
<Dr_Willis> destrier:  i dont recall it ever  'working' and ive been using gnome since its came outg..
<Dr_Willis> saving session.. yes.. revovering docs.. getting your  image editor bac to how it was.. not.
<bazhang> olimones, apple trailers?
<rumpe1> OomElvis, you still didn't give a error message that would point to some direction
<destrier> Dr_Willis: reference is here http://blogs.oracle.com/mattman/entry/gnome_2_24_session_save1
<OomElvis> rumpe1: there were no error messages after i typed in the commmands
<OomElvis> is there a way of debugging?
<ielezovikj> Hey guys. Can you please tell me how to make Evolution sort emails by descending date?
<DasEi> destrier: there are few things one CAN do, though has other negative impacts, as often write little blocks to disk, disabling physical disk-cache (o o) and such
<olimones> bazhang: Sorry, don't understand
<bazhang> olimones, the text/html is often seen when try ing to get apple trailers, not youtube
<olimones> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJjWcGzdhBA&feature=relmfu this what I tried
<DasEi> destrier: mainly you kill your performance and data-organisation with that, better set limits so sys won't freeze
<destrier> right
<bazhang> olimones, then just use the plugin I suggested, and it converts if you wish on the fly
<destrier> well, let's hope now that OS X has it...
<JPSman> clear
<JPSman> drat, sorry, terminal habit lol
<rumpe1> OomElvis, first step would be splitting the command and don't use && between them. the && will block any further command, if any of the previous commands returned a error as return code
<mukti> I just did a fresh install of 10.10 and I cannot install com. I opened up the terminal and tried running sudo apt-get install com, but it could not find it.
<Dr_Willis> !info com
<ubottu> Package com does not exist in natty
<riz0n> I want to make an Ubuntu USB installer, is there a way to include x86 and x64 on the same USB flash drive?
<olimones> yes, when I clik on the file it opens with firefox as if it were directly from youtube. I will disconnect fro internet to make sure it plays from my pc... i'll be back.
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  and whats 'com' ?
<Dr_Willis> riz0n:  you can set up grub2 to boot ISO files and do it that way I belive
<mukti> Dr_Willis: I ment Vim, my phone auto corrected it
<DasEi> riz0n: yes, but lil' tricky, you can look for grub2's support in booting live cd's and then have two different entries
<riz0n> DasEi: My goal is to have Ubuntu installer x86 and x64, Windows Xp, Vista and 7 all on one flash drive.
<Bl4ckbird> rofl.
<mukti> Is there something I need to enable? It doesn't seem like I can install anything using apt...
<DasEi> riz0n: put a howto on the net when done
<gskellig> riz0n, please do
<riz0n> The Vista and 7 copies I'm downloading are "all" versions and have 32-bit and 64-bit in the ISO, so I don't have to worry about them.
<rumpe1> mukti, whats the exact command you used for apt-get?
<mukti> sudo apt-get install vim
<rumpe1> mukti, You perhaps need a "sudo apt-get update"
<riz0n> and im not too concerned about including the XP x64 Edition on my drive as it is very uncommon
<Joe0006> ubuntu is really tough to handle
<paulo> como entrar em portugues brasil
<DasEi> !br | paulo:
<ubottu> paulo:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> !info vim-full
<ubottu> Package vim-full does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu7 (natty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<mukti> rumpe1: Will that just update the sources, or does it do all system updates?
<olimones> just as I thought. It opens from internet. when I am not connected it doesn't play.
<rumpe1> mukti, just the sources
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, then try again
<mukti> And all that does is update/upgrade sources?
<Bl4ckbird> upgrade will change your running systerm
<Bl4ckbird> system
<Dr_Willis> updates listings.. upgrades system,....
<mukti> So, everything that needs to be updated will be updated?
<DasEi> mukti: apt-get update does both, re-reading sources and applying updates, same with upgrade installs newer versions of packets (if any)
<rumpe1> mukti, update=get fresh infos, upgrade=update applications ... it's a bit confusing
<Dr_Willis> upGRADED yes
<mukti> Okay, I understand
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver? or graphics card switching with nvidia and intel graphics cards?
<EKUriox> HIIIiiiiiiii
<EKUriox> What u guys up too
<EKUriox> figure out yr encryption problems yet ?
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<JPSman> so i have followed all the guides i can find about connecting to my wireless via command line and I get the "No DHCPOFFERS received." and no im not using a WM because this thing only have 256 meg o ram
<DasEi> n8
<bazhang> EKUriox, ubuntu support
<mukti> It's probably going to take a while since its 10.10
<EKUriox> Any of y'all got gnome3 working yet ?
<|Slacker|> nope, not me
<bazhang> EKUriox, its not supported here, and breaks things so, no
<bazhang> !gnome3 | EKUriox
<ubottu> EKUriox: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<mukti> So will this do the same thing as the update manager?
<EKUriox> What do you mean it "breaks " things
<bazhang> EKUriox, experimental and unstable
<rww> EKUriox: Sounds self-evident to me. You install the PPA. Stuff stops working. Yay breakage.
<EKUriox> Oh... You must be reffering it keeps disables those accounts that are disabled.
<bazhang> EKUriox, cannot be downgraded, that is the one
<rww> EKUriox: no, I'm not
<bazhang> EKUriox, no
<rumpe1> mukti, "apt-get update" is really not dangerous at all
<bazhang> EKUriox, did you have an actual support question?
<mukti> But, will this do the same thing as the update manager?
<EKUriox> How do you install Gnome3
<rww> EKUriox: ubottu just highlighted you with the details
<rumpe1> mukti, what update-manager?
<EKUriox> Yea that doesn't work
<EKUriox> tried it befr.
<rww> EKUriox: Well yes, that would be what "EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE" implies.
<mukti> rumpe1, The GUI application to update your system
<EKUriox> gnome3 has numerous source to build it... Do you suggest using those?
<rumpe1> mukti, they usually also use apt-get, just with eyecandy around it
<EKUriox> Also...
<rww> EKUriox: no
<rumpe1> mukti, just do the update :D
<EKUriox> have you all figured out the encyrtion errors ?
<EKUriox> AT load out there is this constant encryption error
<bazhang> EKUriox, what errors exactly
<rww> EKUriox: I have no idea what you're talking about. Try being specific.
<EKUriox> It says encryption can not mount...
<mukti> I am doing it now, I was just curious if it did the same thing as the GUI app I was talking about (that is what I had always thought)
<EKUriox> Ive tried reinstalling it, but no dice.
<killerscript> Hi, I need install  fluxbox on ubuntu ..
<EKUriox> Oh yea another thing
<killerscript> 10.4
<EKUriox> what is the root default password
<rww> !root | EKUriox
<ubottu> EKUriox: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rumpe1> EKUriox, there is none default root account
<EKUriox> Sudo is a tool...
<bazhang> !info fluxbox lucid | killerscript
<EKUriox> root user is avaliable
<ubottu> killerscript: fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6 (lucid), package size 1297 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<EKUriox> how do you enable it..
<rww> EKUriox: the 'root' user has a disabled account with a password hash that does not match any password. There is no root password, and the account is not able to be logged in to.
<rww> EKUriox: That's not supported by this channel. Please don't ask for help with it.
<EKUriox> But I need to change some major obsolete files
<killerscript> thnx ubottu
<rww> EKUriox: then use sudo
<bazhang> killerscript, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<EKUriox> Sudo can not do it...
<bazhang> EKUriox, sure it can
<EKUriox> No it says I need root privelages
<bazhang> killerscript, logout and login choosing fluxbox
<EKUriox> Is there a terminal command for it?
<bazhang> EKUriox, use sudo
<rww> EKUriox: What command are you running?
<EKUriox> editing the file system.
<killerscript> ok
<rww> EKUriox: What command are you running?
<Dr_Willis> time to learn some bash and linux fundmentals i think..
<EKUriox> editing the file system.
<rww> EKUriox: That's not a command. Try again.
<EKUriox> I need to edit the file system, but i can't as standard user
<EKUriox> I need to use the root
<linziyi_> hi
<linziyi_> is there anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> how do you 'edit' a filesystem......
<linziyi_> hi?
<linziyi_> anyone here?
<lighta> hi linziyi_ just ask your question, people will awser if they can
<user119> Hi Linzi
<linziyi_> hi
<olimones> Hello, everyone.I just fixed my problem with youtube-dl, thanks
<Fudge> hi how can i on command line with ssh ignore a host key verification error
<lighta> what was it olimones, I mean the solution
<rww> Fudge: you can't. Edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the incorrect line
<lighta> Fudge, shouldn't be easier to update your rsa key stored ?
<Fudge> the system im asking for is a forwarded port for ssh support so localhost chagnes
<olimones> I went back to the last stable version of it.
<skraps> hey what do you guys think of this one? http://pastebin.com/d6Bw6n1Y
<Fudge> changes
<olimones> youtube-dl -U
<skraps> if you guys like it can you like it on facebook, im trying to rebuild my rep, my mug shoot is ranked number one on google , lolz
<lighta> ah olimones ok easy then, perhaps send a bug report to them then ?
<bazhang> skraps, wrong place for that
<rww> skraps: don't advertise in here, please
<Fudge> lighta  or to update it if a switch is there for that
<skraps> kk
<olimones> I have never done it. Hao can IÉ
<olimones> I'll go to bed... until next time.
<lighta> hmm I'm not sure I quite understand well your issue Fudge, take a look at this and tell me if it's the case http://www.ideaexcursion.com/2010/02/08/updating-ssh-known-hosts-fingerprints-warning-remote-host-identification-has-changed/
<linziyi_> err
<linziyi_> can
<linziyi_> do anyone heard lighta gaikai?
<Dr_Willis> linziyi_:  What?
<linziyi_> beta.gaikai.com
<linziyi_> beta.gaikai.com
<linziyi_> is a web-browser gaming
<rumpe1> linziyi_, whats your problem with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> excuse me for not wanting to go to some random web site posted in a chat room.....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<linziyi_> they have like mass effect 2, dead space 2
<linziyi_> my computer is too bad
<bazhang> linziyi_, is there some relation to ubuntu with that?
<linziyi_> just want to ask someone have a better computer to try out if it is true
<linziyi_> ok never mind
<Dr_Willis> linziyi_:  for windows games... ask in #windows perhaps...
<linziyi_> windows games play in linux i mean
<Fudge> lighta  is that a capital -R
<Fudge> or lowercase
<lighta> hmm, I don't remenber :( Fudge wait a moment
<Fudge> thanks sometiems its a bit tricky to tell with tts
<Fudge> ill have to increse pitch on uppercase
<rumpe1> Fudge, lighta man ssh-keygen -R hostname (removes all keys belonging to Hostname from known_hosts file)
<Fudge> thats exactly what i wanted
<Fudge> thanks guys
<nickals> hey, just wanted to let you all know the issue with MC not showing right is COMPLETELY ubuntu's fault for not having proper termcap and terminfo. Works PERFECT in EVERY DISTRO AND EVERY CLIENT except ubuntu. Totally borked for ALL clients in ubuntu.
<rww> nickals: file a bug report
<Joe0006> guys what " CPUS " printing server do ?
<Joe0006> CUPS
<joint> ubuntu is taking over windows 8
<Joe0006> if you help me it will
<rww> joint: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<Dr_Willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickals> rww why in the world would ubuntu diviate from the standard termcap? that makes no sense............
<Dr_Willis> Joe0006:  its the core of the printing system
<Fudge> Joe0006  do you enjoy acting like a bot
<Joe0006> Dr_Willis is it safe to disable it?
<Joe0006> i don't print on ubuntu
<rww> Joe0006: if you don't want to print anything, yes
<Dr_Willis> Joe0006:  do you want to print stuff>?
<rww> nickals: No idea, file a bug report :P
<Dr_Willis> logic 101
<rumpe1> nickals, because it's obsolete (man termcap -> use terminfo)
<bob57098> trying to install django. Did a:
<bob57098> $ sudo apt-get install python-django
<bob57098> Reading package lists... Done
<bob57098> Building dependency tree
<bob57098> Reading state information... Done
<bob57098> python-django is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> bob57098: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bob57098> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3
<bob57098> and now I can't find django-admin.py
<bob57098> or any of the related files… obviously they're not in /usr/bin
<Fudge> lighta  ok now is it possible to avoid on command line strict host checking?
<lighta> from ssh Fudge ?
<rumpe1> Fudge, NoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost is an option for ssh_config
<derp> what terminal command would be used to start an application?
<ldvx> 11.04 comes with unity instead of gnome?
<bob57098> @derp, which application are you trying to start?
<derp> I dont know how to private message on IRC, Im new
<rww> ldvx: no, 11.04 comes with Unity, whcih is a shell for GNOME
<lighta> yeah I guess in cli it'd be something like ssh -o NoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost user@hostname
<Fudge> true
<Fudge> got it all sorted now
<Fudge> we have a cry for help app that we can support users by remotely
<SIFTU> Fudge: reverse ssh tunnels?
<Fudge> vinux based in ubuntu, blind distro so usually is fixing sound or text to speech
<Fudge> yep thats right
<SIFTU> Fudge: lol I was just working on a script for that
<Fudge> oh wow
<SIFTU> Fudge: this is what I have http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110819210329.jpeg
<Fudge> i didnt write this but couple of friends did, i just fixed somethign in it, thats bout my expertees lol
<SIFTU> Fudge: you just press the number and you are in the shell on the remote machine
<ldvx> rww: So you can change the shell unity to gnome 2.x's default shell?
<nickals> ok, sooooooooooo
<rww> !classic | ldvx
<ubottu> ldvx: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nickals> how do i update/add to terminfo?????
<Fudge> 404
<ldvx> rww: Alright, thanks
<rumpe1> Fudge, ssh -o "NoHostAuth....host yes" user@host   (i guess)
<cstrahan> How I can install kdbg on Ubuntu 11.04? I'm sorta stumped.
<nickals> ok, better question, why is there no terminfo files at all in my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find termcap
<ubottu> File termcap found in bash-doc, elks-libc, jvim-doc, lib32ncurses5-dev, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5-dev, libvte-common, manpages, manpages-de (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=termcap&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<nickals> !find terminfo
<ubottu> Found: libggi-target-terminfo, libghc6-terminfo-dev, libghc6-terminfo-doc, libghc6-terminfo-prof
<nickals> none of them are terminfo
<nickals> all stuff using it
<nickals> and it doesnt exist
<arp> install ncurses
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/terminfo.5.html nickals this?
<nickals> arp im about 85% sure ncurses is installed
<nickals> but ill check
<arp> ncurses-base
<bob57098> trying to get django working. installed python-django with apt-get, and now I cannot find where it was installed. Everywhere I've looked, it says that it should be in /usr/local/lib/python2.6/, but neither site-packages nor diet-packages have it. Does anyone know where I could find django-admin.py?
<arp> that puts terminfo files in /lib/terminfo
<bazhang> Provided by: ncurses-bin_5.7+20101128-1_i386 bug   nickals
<arp> and /usr/share/terminfo rather
<nickals> arp empty dir
<arp> dpkg -L ncurses-base
<arp> Description: basic terminal type definitions
<arp>  This package contains terminfo data files to support the most common types of
<arp>  terminal, including ansi, dumb, linux, rxvt, screen, sun, vt100, vt102, vt220,
<arp>  vt52, and xterm.
<FloodBot1> arp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arp> sorry
<crunchbang> bob57098: have you tried whereis?
<nickals> arp yea, in /lib/terminfo like you said at first
<bob57098> crunchbang: No, I thought it was the same as "which" but whereas gave my /user/bin/django-admin… thanks for the help
<crunchbang> no probs
<nixjr> im trying to install a package and it gave me the following error, what can i do to resolve it?   libqt4-sql : Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  whens the last time  you did a update and upgrade of the pacakge listing?
<lighta> nixjr, is there a dev version of that ?
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, just before i tried to install
<nixjr> lighta, i cant see a dev version of libqtcore4 or libqt4-sql
<nixjr> im still very new to linux and the whole idea of dependancies but im confused as to why it would error about my version being newer then whats required, surely onyl older versions should error
<rww> nixjr: the package specified that it wants that exact version (hence the =)
<nixjr> rww, can i downgrade without breaking other things?
<rww> usually dependencies will say > or >= or whatever instead, because it usually isn't an issue, but apparently in this case the maintainer went with = for some reason
<rww> nixjr: downgrade what from what version to what version?
<nixjr> i already have 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.3 instaled, i want to go down to 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4
<rww> wait a minute, 4.7... are you using one of the kubuntu PPAs, or oneiric?
<DeadlyFugu> I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742343 But...
<Dr_Willis> instructions to do what DeadlyFugu?
<DeadlyFugu> ... Well, my 'wallpaper' isn't there, its just blackness showing what what there. It isn't being updated
<DeadlyFugu> And I still have Unity
<DeadlyFugu> Those instructions on how to get Gnome 3
<bazhang> !gnome3 | DeadlyFugu
<ubottu> DeadlyFugu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<rww> DeadlyFugu: the GNOME 3 PPA isn't supported in this channel.
<nixjr> rww, i ahve installed some ppa in the past, im just check now how to find a list of which ones
<rww> nixjr: probably kubuntu-backports, I'd guess. If so, #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel would be better able to help with packaging problems in it.
<DeadlyFugu> Ah, I'm guessing there's a channel like #gnome that would help?
<Dr_Willis> good thing when the next release comes out.. getting gnome-shell will be trivial :)
<rww> Dr_Willis: yeah, I was just remarking on that earlier elsewhere. I'm going to be happy to tell people "upgrade" instead of "use this PPA that eats your cat"
<foxhoundz> is there a way to change backlight brightness via terminal
<tntc> Is it just me, or did google suddenly make everything they own ubuntu colors?
<rww> tntc: They're doing a design refresh, the similarity is apparently coincidental (and this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<chewedon> Hi guys
<chewedon> I need to run a program on my external usb SAMSUNG hard drive.
<bullgard4_> foxhoundz: This is hardware-dependent.
<chewedon> I got a feeling Ubuntu Live CD mounted the hard drive with no executable permission.
<nixjr> rww, heres whats in my sources.list file, i did and search and kubuntu isnt there anywhere http://pastebin.com/ubRBBCi2
<chewedon> When I try to sudo chmod a+rwx myprogram it said it changed the permission but when I did a ls -l on my program file again, the permission didn't change.
<foxhoundz> bullgard4 well, is there a package that would facilitate such a thing?
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  what kind of filesystem is the file on?
<foxhoundz> I'm sshing into xubuntu and it would be nice to control the display brightness
<rww> nixjr: it'd be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: how do I check ? I tried fdisk but it didn't show up...
<bullgard4_> chewedon: You better state what Ubuntu Live CD release you are referring to.
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver? or graphics card switching with nvidia and intel graphics cards?
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  sudo fdisk -l or mount....
<chewedon> bullgard4_: Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  if its a ntfs or vfat. you DONT chown./chmod files on those FS's
<chewedon> :P
<chewedon> That might explain why it's not changing
<bullgard4_> foxhoundz: Yes. For example for my 'Thinkpad it is contained in the thinkpad acpi driver package.
<chewedon> ah way there we go, Disk /dev/sdb 1000.2 GB
<chewedon> HPFS/NTFS
<chewedon> /dev/sdb1   *           1      121601   976760000+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<foxhoundz> I see
<foxhoundz> I was hoping something like xbacklight would suffice
<chewedon> bullgard4_: it's version 11.04 Live CD I think...? well it says "Install Ubuntu 11.04" on my desktop icon
<foxhoundz> well..how about just turning off the monitor?
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: how would I go about running executables files on these NTFS external hard drives ? Do I still need to mount it as executable ?
<chewedon> I remember there was a shell command to do so...
<bullgard4_> chewedon: Permissions are a feature of files and not of drives. So please tell me what particular file you can read but not write to.
<chewedon> bullgard4_: OK. I have deleted some work files. The other  night using rm -rf. I downloaded testdisk and unzipped it to my SAMSUNG external hard drive as recommended by my technical director so that when I run a program called photorec which will attempt to recover deleted files, it will recover the file to the disk rather than in RAM. My laptop's hard drive is 300 GB big, so there will not be enough RAM to hold all the recovered files,
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  windiows .exe's you mean>
<chewedon> no
<chewedon> it's a linux binary executable
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  You are keeping linux binaries on ntfs? thats weird. :)
<chewedon> (machines executes on binary values, isn't that why Microsoft called it executables?)
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  you CAN mount ntfs/vrfat where EVERY file/dir is executable.
<chewedon> Linux calls it .bin :P
<Dr_Willis> linux dosent callit .bin :)
<linuxuz3r__> been thinking if i should install redhat?
<linuxuz3r__> should i?
<Dr_Willis> linuxuz3r__:  we dont care. :)
<chewedon> well whatever
<bullgard4_> linuxuz3r__: No.
<linuxuz3r__> why
<niche> Dr_Willis, that's rude
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  you can mount ntfs or cfat with a differnt umask/fmask/dmask (i forget which) that can set the permissions differntly
<linuxuz3r__> bullgard4
<chewedon> I found this command on Google: mount          -t vfat -o user,rw,exec,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/dosdrive
<bullgard4_> linuxuz3r__: Do not troll.
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  yep  You can mount it by hand with differnt mask options for differnt  modes.
<linuxuz3r__> im not trolling
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  i find it more annoying to have EVERY file on the vfat/ntfs be flagged as executable.
<chewedon> I suppose in my case I could change it to: mount -t ntfs -o user,rw,exec /dev/sdb1 /media/SAMSUNG
<Dr_Willis> linuxuz3r__:  its not really a ubuntu support question.
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: this is just to recover some files, I'm not using it on a daily basis :)
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  i dont think th eexec flag will work for ntfs or ntfs-3g
<chewedon> ok...
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  check the ntfs-3g faq/docs for examples.
<Dr_Willis> if you want to write to the disk. you will want to use ntfs-3g
<chewedon> ok
<chewedon> thanks for the heads up
<xgt001> hello! i am running natty x64 ..i have 3gb ram, but system monitor shows only 2.7 gb!!! why so???
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Dr_Willis> or it could be how the hw is reserveing some
<chewedon> Dr_Willis, bullgard4_ thank you so much for the help guys. Files are being recovered now :)
<chewedon> Fingers crossed that it still can recover the files.
<Dr_Willis> is the hd failing or somthing weird chewedon?
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: you mean why am I trying to recover the files ?
<xgt001> i have reserved 6 gb of swap as well
<Dr_Willis> yes chewedon.. you have linux binaries on a ntfs you are somehow revoering?
<n2i> ha
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: HD isn't failing. The other night, I was working on an iPad application on my Mac OS X Lion. It was late and I wasn't thinking straight. I was trying to backup some files. I did a cp * ~/project/ and it said xcode and such is a directory so I went, screw it, I'll delete everything in the destination location and recopy all the files from my current directory.
<n2i> chet roi
<chewedon> My Xcode IDE started saying the files have disappeared and that's when the reality of my actions had sunk in.
<chewedon> My technical director and me yanked out the hard drive from my laptop and cloned it. Now I'm using the software he recommended to try and recover the deleted files. If it doesn't work, I'll have to remake the entire project from scratch again.
<chewedon> Say, how is Ubuntu Natty ?
<chewedon> It looks attractive.
<Dr_Willis> this is when automated backups to a cloud server come in handy..
<Kanhiya> Hello Everybody
<Dr_Willis> Its nattoriffic,
<Kanhiya> I want to customize Ubuntu cd
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: that is true, I should have used svn or at leasted made a copy of my work every night but I was on a mad rush to get the project done
<Kanhiya> What do i want is that i want to appear my university logo durung grub, splash, login
<Dr_Willis> Kanhiya:  the askubuntu.com site had a good guide on it also.
<chewedon> No excuses :P
<chewedon> My fault.
<Kanhiya> Also packages that i want should also be there on cd
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: does Ubuntu Natty have any lag issues or show stoppers ?
<Dr_Willis> chewedon:  none for me.
<chewedon> :)
<chewedon> Dr_Willis: Gnome / KDE ?
<Dr_Willis> they both work fine,.
<Macetouch> does anyone know somewhere I could get a good list of code for the terminal im a noob but I want to learn
<rww> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Random833> Macetouch: what do you mean by code for the terminal?
<Dr_Willis>  leet terminal skillz
<Macetouch> like the sudo and what not
<Dr_Willis> dozens of bash tutioruals out there
<Macetouch> dr_willis: is there any you would recommend
<Dr_Willis> delicious.com and check the tags for bash and tutorial :)
<Macetouch> thanks =)
<Guest36599> hola
<rickaaaaayyyyy> i need help
<Guest36599> otro naufrago aqui
<groktar> almost got my samba PDC going
<groktar> just have to figure out why it keeps loading temporary profiles
<Zaitam> quien vive?
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cmrodican> hi all.  i just purchased an hp g600 notebook and it is 64-bit and i would like to install 32-bit ubuntu...  is there any way i can run into a prob for that?
<cmrodican> thanks in advanc
<rww> cmrodican: nope, it'll work fine
<lion42> cmrodican, is there any reason why you want to use 32 bit ubuntu?
<n2i> cmrodican: why not Ubuntu 64bit?
<cmrodican> i thought that more programs were compatible with the 32 and it was more stable
<cmrodican> is this no longer the case?
<Dr_Willis> hasent bveen the case for some time cmrodican
<mnemonic_> guys is there an issue while connecting to freenode via TOR and sasl?
<rww> mnemonic_: shouldn't be. Ask #freenode if you need help.
<cmrodican> ive never had a 64bit pc lol
<IdleOne> mnemonic_: #freenode can help with that
<cmrodican> thank you guys
<rww> cmrodican: I use both 32-bit and 64-bit. I notice no problems with either. But nevertheless, 32-bit will work on a 64-bit processor if you want it to :)
<cmrodican> rww:  why do you use the 32 bit?  are there pros and cons to using them?
<rww> cmrodican: I have one 32-bit and one 64-bit machine
<mahrud> Hi guys, do you know who is running ubuntu infrastructure?
<Dr_Willis> moar is beterer ! L(
<Dr_Willis> :)
<groktar> woot got the permissions sorted
<rww> mahrud: which particular part of it?
<mahrud> I mean, who are admins?
<`blackmk4> å∂/window 4
<psycho_oreos> there are specific programs that can only run in 32bit, the same goes with some modules/drivers
<darkgerm> if my computer support 64-bit, should i install 32-bit one or 64-bit one??
<IdleOne> mahrud: admins of?
<mahrud> rww: hmm, nothing special, for example download servers
<mahrud> admins of the mail servers
<Macetouch> i would sudjest 64-bit. thats just me
<mahrud> IdleOne: admins of the mail servers
<rww> mahrud: Canonical runs some of the download servers, the rest are mirrored by organizations that volunteer to host one. Mailservers for @ubuntu.com and @lists.ubuntu.com are maintained by Canonical.
<rww> mahrud: (and lists.ubuntu.com lists also have their own admins and mods, who are generally Ubuntu community members)
<Zaitam> es verdad
<rww> Zaitam: English here, please
<rww> mahrud: if you have some particular problem or need, best to just be specific and ask it and we can redirect you appropriately :)
<Zaitam> why?
<rww> Zaitam: because this is the English-language Ubuntu technical support channel
<Dr_Willis> becasue i only speak english....
<darkgerm> what 64-bit good at? faster?
<rww> darkgerm: not noticibly, no
<mahrud> rww: thanks, and who decides on, for example, which packages should be installed by default?
<cmrodican> on an unrelated note, i have several 2003 series optiplexe workstations that i got for free when my high school, and last night i purchased a belkin mini bluetooth dongle...  in ubuntu i began configuring it when suddenly the light on the  dongle lit up and my computer crashed... now that whole workstation is unusable because if i even plug it in the power just goes on and off repeatedly...
<cmrodican> ...untill several seconds after unpluggiong it
<Dr_Willis> darkgerm:  dpends on the task.. for movie reencideing i notice a few % gain
<rww> mahrud: Ubuntu's developers and teams. Most of the planning for that happens at the every-six-month Ubuntu Developer Summits.
<rww> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<cmrodican> is this an ubuntu related bug or hardware, or the bt dongle itself?
<rww> except not that one because it happened already :)
<Dr_Willis> cmrodican:  sounds like hw blew up :)
<mahrud> rww: would you please give me a link? I want to know how can someone join them.
<rww> !uds =~ s/May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary/31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<cmrodican> why would a bluetooth dongle do that?
<rww> mahrud: join what? the Ubuntu developer team, or UDS?
<cmrodican> bc of power related issues?
<Dr_Willis> may not been related to that bt. at all.. just somtning going out.. and it did
<mahrud> rww: UDS
<rww> mahrud: see http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<dcraserr> mm
<dcraserr> 하이요
<dcraserr> 이거 되는건가?
<IdleOne> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<cmrodican> anyways, does that mean that i shouldnt rish using the belkin mini bt dongle on any other machines?
<cmrodican> i was thinking i would just return iit in the morning
<dcraserr> 리눅스 어떻게 사용하는거에요?
<darkgerm> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<cmrodican> i saw no mention of this problem in any forums
<Dr_Willis> it coule be shorted i guess cmrodican but id find that unlikely -
<dcraserr> 리눅스좀 알고싶어요
<rww> dcraserr: English here, please.
<mahrud> rww: thanks
<dcraserr> i can speak english a little
<darkgerm> dcraserr: i can't see what you type.. i just see some unicode code
<dcraserr> ubuntu??
<dcraserr> 10.04??
<dcraserr> 한쿡 사람 없나요
<rww> dcraserr: /join #ubuntu-ko to speak in Korean, please.
<cmrodican> if the your eastern text fiiles are installed, you would see that he is speaking in i believe chinese characters?
<cmrodican> i have just one ot question
<Dr_Willis> looks like little stick men here. :) and houses..
<rww> cmrodican: incorrect, they're speaking Korean
<Macetouch> Dr_willis is completely right
<darkgerm> rww: how do you know that is Korean?
<hugenumber> you can see it
<rww> darkgerm: because I'm magical. also, I know what Korean looks like. Also, Google Translate.
<cmrodican> but i was under the impression that the alphabet was chinese characters...  like how english speakers use the latin alphabet and russians have their thing and how we use the hindu-arabic numeration system for numbers
<Avonir_> Koreans use a different character set.
<rww> cmrodican: nope
<cmrodican> are there different characters in the japanese, korean and chinese, ets...  alphabets?
<cmrodican> oooo
<cmrodican> thanks rww
<Dr_Willis> several i belive.. :)
<[THC]AcidRain> would anyone mind helping me with a sql in pm real quick? i know this isnt the place. but #sql is dead and im stuck
<darkgerm> some of characters are same
<cmrodican> i do know that several countries were basically forced to switch to roman characters in their alphabet and himdu-arabic numeration both during the age of mass imperialism and some by choice due to globalization
 * rww redirects cmrodican to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cmrodican> can anyone recoment a good channel to discuss this type of stuff?
<Dr_Willis>  #boaring-chat   ? :)
<cmrodican> i am a little new to irc and generally only use it to ask and try to answer ppls tech-related questions
<lion42> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> heh heh..
<cmrodican> lol
<cmrodican> i think you meant boring
<phrostbite> How do I delete a partition that was made while testing out a different os?
<thyagu> join #rails
<Dr_Willis> phrostbite:  fdisk, gparted. parted, other partionng tools..
<phrostbite> How do I know which partition is the one I need to delete?
<phrostbite> I have gparted and i cannot tell which is which
<krishnan> i tried booting from ubuntu server 10.04 from USB drive on my netbook. It stands at the boot prompt. what to do?
<Dr_Willis> phrostbite:  you made them :) dont rember? Mount them all  and look at the contents
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  how did you install tot he usb?
<MK``> Darkgerm: Korean is the only language that uses that script. It is fairly distinct.
<MK``> They used to use Chinese characters, but they have fallen out of use
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: did not understand ur question
<Dr_Willis> krishnan: how did you install the os to  he usb?
<thalleem> Hello Room
<cmrodican> what network has the more political science related chanels in it?  i promise this is my last ot question...  i have to complete an android tutorial for androicwiki by tonite
<Fudge> anyone suggest a basic irc relay bot
<krishnan> i tried booting from ubuntu server 10.04 from USB drive on my netbook. It stands at the boot prompt. what to do?
<thalleem> it took me awhile to completely turn to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  depends on your needs I imagine theres eggdrop bots that5 can do most anything you need
<thalleem> Now I am looking to join and run with this over my other systems
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  How did you install ubuntu server to thge  usb? You  did notuse a tool like Unetbootin or similer to put the server iso on a pendrive did you?
<thalleem> anyone else new here I can talk to?  trying to get a feel for all of this
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: I used the tool that is given in the ubuntu desktop OS. The tool and the step tht is mentioned in the ubuntu.com site.
<Fudge> Dr_Willis  yeah eggy i san option
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  so you did not boot a cd/usb and did a normal install - you used one of the  'live disk' creator tools? I belive the server iso does not work with those. Only the livd-desktop cd  does
<Dr_Willis> at least tere used to be issues with the severiso  getting put on a usb.
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: I followed ths link. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download . The same iso file works fine in a virtual box.
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  have vbox boot the pendrive as a test
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: of will do tht.
<Dr_Willis> I just recall sevral people inhere in the past with  issues putting the server iso as a bootable pendrive.
<magn3ts> Every single video I play in VLC is unsynced a/v
<magn3ts> how is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> you twiddled with settings  trying to fix one and now its using the setting for all of them that were correct.. and thus now wrong ?  (guessing)
<lion42> magn3ts, i've been having that problem lately. I stopped using VLC for video.
<magn3ts> lion42, it's very hard for me to resync it. Getting the +/- is hard enough for the audio delay.
<magn3ts> Plus, I looove VLC.
<Dr_Willis> I havent notivced vlc with issues here.. but i watch stuff thats subtitled most of the time. :)
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I blew away .config/vlc just to make sure.
<lion42> I loved VLC, too, but the av sync as you said is a pain in the behind.
<Dr_Willis> check the vlc faq. they may have some info. or their forums.
<lion42> It was easier just to use something else, lol
<cmrodican> if i download ubuntu server, then what do i need to put on the other computers in my network to make them ubuntu workstations running off of that server?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, This seems to be a problem and ppl point fingers at PulseAudio and Alsa, but I don't really understand all of the quirks.
<magn3ts> I'm going to swap back to Mplayer for a bit I guess.
<Macetouch> Is there any way to make playlists of movies on VLC because thats the only down fall I see
<Dr_Willis> You can set vlc to not use pulse audio....
<Dr_Willis> vlc has playlist feature....
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, yeah, I've been trying that too. I've been playing with this for a bit.
<Dr_Willis> vlc has bajillions of features...   :)
<Macetouch> Well thats great to know. I shall look into finding it lol
<magn3ts> I think they're right, every time, -600ms is basically the sweet spot for getting it resynced. :/
<Dr_Willis> menus... show playlust or somthing like that..
<magn3ts> Macetouch, there's a button in the default interface.
<magn3ts> Macetouch, to the right of the "full screen" button.
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: the same problem occurs in Vbox too. it comes to the boot prompt and stops thr
<Macetouch> Ok thank you. I also feel dumb now
<magn3ts> Macetouch, meh, it happens to the best of us, happy to lend a tip
<magn3ts> (just the tip though)
<HeGuru> magn3ts: you can fix default audio delay in vlc
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  sounds like a badly made usb. You could try that tools at pendrivelinux that make a grub2 setup that boots an ISO file.. it might work better
<magn3ts> HeGuru, link/tips?
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: will try tht & come back.
<HeGuru> magn3ts: tools -> preferences -> all -> audio -> filters -> delay
<cmrodican> and one other question:  i am very accustomed to gnome and love lucid right now..  what advantages would i have for switching to 11.04?
<Macetouch> NONE!!!! 11.04 SUCKS!!!
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver? or graphics card switching with nvidia and intel graphics cards?
<Dr_Willis> Macetouch:  Hmm?
<Desyncify> ello
<chewedon> Ubuntu feels like the multimedia / desktop OS of Linux
<chewedon> For your everyday user / average joe
<Macetouch> ok well just in my opion. i dont like the set up of it. it can probably be changed but thats just me
<Dr_Willis> install boxee on ubuntu, and you got a instant media-box pratically :)
<Dr_Willis> Macetouch:  err... we dont know  what you are ranting about exactly....
<chewedon> Wasn't there a special version of Ubuntu just for Multimedia development?
<magn3ts> HeGuru, thanks, I'll play around with that.
<magn3ts> HeGuru, I kinda wish it would go back to just working straight up though :/
<chewedon> I remember it from a few years back.
<magn3ts> Medibuntu?
<chewedon> Kubuntu ?
<Desyncify> finally got ubuntu working lag free on my laptop, thank god
<cmrodican> i dont know why they have abandoned gnome it is my favoritwe operating system...   im sure they wont get rid of kubuntu, whhick sucks
<Dr_Willis> medibuntu is a repo/site of pacakges
<n2i> I cannot setfont Vietnamese-Fixed16 for tty, how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> cmrodican:  who has abandoned gnome?
<cmrodican> the new ubuntu distro
<magn3ts> They're replacing more and more and more of it in +1...
<magn3ts> Oh wait, that's probably just gnome3 stuff :/
<magn3ts> oh well
<HeGuru> magn3ts: If you've already reset vlc config then its probably lower level (pulseaudio etc) issue
<n2i> In fact, I have successful set font for tty, but after restart it is restored to defaut :(
<magn3ts> HeGuru, yeah, I'm sure you're right in that it's not a VLC flaw.
<Dr_Willis> cmrodican:  the next ubuntu release - has not abandoned gnome..
<lion42> magn3ts, liiike I said, I had the exact same issue with vlc
<Macetouch> <Dr_Willis> I would do privet msgs but i dont know how (unless this is it) and just someone was wondering if they should switch so yeah. Ill stop
<cmrodican> so unity is along side it?
<HeGuru> chewedon: Ubuntu Studio
<lion42> cannot replicate on any other media player I use
<n2i> I'm using 11.04
<lion42> problem solved.
<chewedon> HeGuru: I think that's the one :)
<Dr_Willis> gnome2 is a dead project now. gnome-3 is the next thing. and it has a selexctable shell.  you an use gnome-shell or unity
<magn3ts> cmrodican, gnome is more than just the old top/bottom panels.
<lion42> GNOME2 LIVES ON FOREVER IN OUR HEARTS.
<lion42> (also, in my computer)
<Dr_Willis> both loved and hated. :)
<n2i> Dr_Willis: gnome2 is dead? so I must using gnome3 if I want using gnome on my machine?
 * magn3ts doesn't want to launch into another rant about both gnome2 and 3. :/
<Dr_Willis> n2i:  gnome devs have basically moved to gnome-3....
<MrSalt> Just got done reinstalling 11.04.  Had upgraded to 10.10Alpha, but _way_ too unstable for me, and I don't have the time to properly debug it.  Stable is good.
<magn3ts> Also, Dr_Willis let me know when gnome-shell actually starts working ;)
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell works fine for me.. on my 11.10 test box. magn3ts
<lion42> magn3ts, that'd be never. :P
<foxhoundz> Dr_Willis: there there. Someone will fork Gnome 2
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, :/ all I get is "gnome session failed to load"
<n2i> What about Unity? Should I using Unity of Gnome3?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i belive it was a bug in the alpha for a week.. then got fixed..
<magn3ts> (for weeks, too)
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, heh, I literally tried again today and was saddened.
<Dr_Willis> both are working find here for me.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, Unless you're suggesting I need a clean install ?
<magn3ts> I
<magn3ts> ve just been distupgrading (sorry for the linebreak)
<lion42> n2i, using gnome3 on 11.04 is difficult to do and difficult to reverse. You're probably better off using unity or gnome-fallback.
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  no idea.   its alpha3 level..   been very stable for me. but time tomove it to #ubuntu+1
<magn3ts> n2i, if you like unity, sure I guess.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, ah, yes, sorry about that. I'll play around with it and wait for beta or such.
<magn3ts> gnome3 on ubuntu-current is really not supported and I've never had it work properly, just b0rk my system repeatedly. Make a backup, use a snapshot, etc.
<n2i> lion42: Oh, thanks! And what about 11.10?
<magn3ts> gtk/gnome3 is the base DE in 11.10 n2deep
<Dr_Willis> n2i:  Its at alpha3 status right now
<lion42> n2i, don't use 11.10 unless you have a reason to (aka, are a developer).
<n2i> magn3ts: nope :) I have removed some unity component before
<cmrodican> hey i gotta go..  but as always its been a pleasure being here.  i almost always get the info i cant find on the forums and are starting to grow accustommed to you guys...  android users:  i will be posting a series of new articles and tutorials on androidwiki.com over the next weeks and any help would be much appreciated there.  Creating pages, or editing them to update info or even help...
<Dr_Willis> or watn to have fun
<cmrodican> ...make some of them more wiki format complient and wikipedia-like in appearence...  so if anybody is lookimng for somkething to contrib to give it a thought
<cmrodican> bye all
<cmrodican> thanks for the good talk
<rww> Dr_Willis: for Dwarf Fortress definition of "fun"
<magn3ts> lol, that's my kind of fun. For "normal" people, not so much
<Dr_Willis> compared the the alpha/beta of 11.04   this 11.10 has been  solid  :)
<magn3ts> haha isn't that the truth
<magn3ts> I had a nightmarish time of 11.04 breaking constantly, especially with the VB extensions :S
 * Dr_Willis recalls the  recursuve never ending 'file system needs fscked.....'  (but i just fscked it!) bug...
<rww> aww, Dr_Willis isn't in #ubuntu+1 :(
<Dr_Willis> fsck was setting the date 24 hrs ahead.. so it was always invalid. :)
<Dr_Willis> rww:  not even on a Linux box right now either. :) been redoing my room. just got 1 pc on.
<Dr_Willis> Not on my phone either!
<arhad> hello to all!
<Dr_Willis> wife took my Testing box's monitor,. :)
<Dr_Willis> well its time for me to get to bed..  take care.
<n2i> I will switch back to 10.04 :(
<lion42> 11.04 with lxde hasn't been bad to me.
<arhad> Tell me please, should I install Ubuntu 11.04 if I have 10.10 one?
<lion42> A little different, but... it works.
<n2i> arhad: No! I think so :P
<arhad> To <n2i>: Thanks for advice!
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: While I was using the USB Installer suggested by you I got a message stating tht a error has occured while installaing syslinux and hence the device will not be bootable.
<Gredeu> can you use a 3.0x kernel with ubuntu without breaking any system services ?
<Gredeu> i guess that would be mainline.
<johngilbrough> I've got ufw running on my server which is blocking someone from Russia that's trying to get in.  Is there anyway I can view what that person is transmitting?
<Gredeu> not if its blocked
<krishnan> While I was using the USB Installer I got a message stating tht a error has occured while installaing syslinux and hence the device will not be bootable.
<Macetouch> does anyone know if Remote desktop viewer works with windowsÉ
<Macetouch> ?*
<arhad> I tried - no
<Gredeu> remote desktop viewer works great though the best VNC client i've used on a gigabit lan was a commerical one.  can't place the name.
<Gredeu> it was a mac though.  so -- it could have been entirely at fault.
<rww> Gredeu: probably, but Linux 3.0 isn't supported on current versions of Ubuntu, so if you have problems you're on your own
<Gredeu> thanks rww
<ole_oz6oh> someone here programming with python ?
<arhad> But standart Ubuntu remote desctop cliend doesnd support Windows, unfortunally
<Gredeu> anyone out there used a unsupported mainline kernel 3.x without breaking any services ?
<Macetouch> ugg... my friend is having trobles and i was attempting to help because its hard to explain to a .... noob
<rww> ole_oz6oh: if you have a python question, try #python. if you have a question about python on Ubuntu, please ask the actual question
<johngilbrough> ole_oz6oh, Yep
<Night-hacks> how can i determine if my Ram is DDR2 or DDR3 by commands ?
<Gredeu> is usb 3.0 support under the .11 kernel very functional ?
<Macetouch> rww was that at me? lol
<krishnan> While I was using the USB Installer I got a message stating tht a error has occured while installaing syslinux and hence the device will not be bootable.
<ole_oz6oh> rww,  thanks but there i only get angry people i do'nt understand why
<rww> Macetouch: if it was, your name would be prepended to it ;)
<rww> ole_oz6oh: That's not really something we can help with. It's the help channel for Python.
<Gredeu> people make mistakes.  like Cheney.
<krishnan> While I was using the USB Installer I got a message stating tht a error has occured while installaing syslinux and hence the device will not be bootable.
<ole_oz6oh> johngilbrough,  you say jep
<zen_monkey> nights, am having trouble trying to check some gpg
<johngilbrough> ole_oz6oh, Let's hop over to #python, ok?
<zen_monkey> gpg file.asc throws can't open pubring.gpg
<ole_oz6oh> rww,  if man ask maybe a good answer
<Gredeu> can i optimize this crontab entry to be even better ?  @hourly rsync -avz --delete --force --ignore-errors /home/ /media/backup/
<zen_monkey> can someone lend a hand?
<rww> ole_oz6oh: What?
<Gredeu> for backup of /home should my crontab be run as user or root ?
<MrSalt> Gredeu: Call rsnapshot instead?  :)
<arhad> Gredeu: no
<Gredeu> rsnapshot no can do.  can't teach an old dog new tricks.
<ole_oz6oh> rww,  i have tried on the python channel but i get only angry people
<Gredeu> arhad, no to what ?
<MrSalt> Gredeu: rsnapshot uses rsync and hard links, if that's what you're trying to do.
<ole_oz6oh> rww, all said my question is not good
<arhad> Gredeu: i meant that you can can crontab without root privilegies for copying /home
<Gredeu> MrSalt, i don't suppose it would be within the realm of possiblity for you to translate my previous rsync contrab entry into a one hitter ?
<Gredeu> thank you arhad
<arhad> Greder: sorry for mistakes in my phrases, I type so fast in the first time.
<MrSalt> Gredeu: It looks fine the way it is.
<Gredeu> arhad, your ok you made no mistake
<Macetouch> dumb question but what is this channel for? is it like a general channel?
<Gredeu> MrSalt, so just use rsync and not rsnapshot ?
<arhad> Gredeu: thank you :)
<rww> Macetouch: #ubuntu is the English-language technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<MrSalt> Gredeu: If you like rsync, you're command looks fine.  I used rsnapshot for a while, and it adds a couple extra features built for a rync'ing backup.  Check it out.
<Gredeu> can anyone vouch usb 3.0 support to be just fine under natty ?
<MrSalt> Macetouch: #ubuntu-dumb-question was cancelled last week, so you've got to ask them here.  :)
<Macetouch> also how do I pm so I dont po people
<a12> Hi, if I want to play youtube videos totem says: "The playlist 'anyplayist' could not be parsed. It might be damaged." I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and GStreamer-plugins-bad/ugly plus depencies, but the error is still there. Help me, please. Thank you very much.
<a12> I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<Gredeu> isn't hardware support supposed to be best in ubuntu vs any other distro ?
<MrSalt> Macetouch: /msg <nick> <message> usually works if you want to ask privately
<MrSalt> Gredeu: My new motherboard I just bought last week works fine under Natty.  Not sure I have any USB 3.0 items attached though.
<crunchbang> Gredeu: ^^ I also have a motherboard with USB 3.0, no issues. I run a variant of ubuntu.
<iceroot_> Gredeu: maybe but that makes ubuntu not the best system if you want a 100% free system (free as in free speech)
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with the bumblebee hybrid graphics driver? or graphics card switching with nvidia and intel graphics cards?
<maestrojed> I need some help with basic Linux application installation knowledge. It seems executable programs go in /usr/local/bin or /user/local/sbin. Whats the difference?
<a12> I need to repair that,
<a12> .
<MrSalt> gskellig: Bumblebee?  ::Looking on Google:: Hmm, interesting, but no idea.  :)
<a12> I need to repair that.
<iceroot_> maestrojed: sbin = (s)ystem(bin)arys, bin = (bin)arys
<MK``> bin is for command binaries, sbin is for system binaries (like daemons)
<gskellig> MrSalt, yeah. I have a dual graphics card laptop and I would REALLY like a way to switch between the graphics cards without rebooting and typing a crapload into the terminal
<iceroot_> maestrojed: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<gskellig> and/or without degrading the performance of my SSD (long story, one way to switch graphics cards is to turn sata mode to "compatible mode"
<gskellig> aka "suck mode"
<a12> suck mode, old web browsers suck.
<MrSalt> gskellig: Fighting with video drivers in Linux is the one thing that has really frustrated me over the years.  Now, I get a card and keep it for a long time so I don't have to mess with it.
<gskellig> one of the reasons I bought this laptop was because I could switch between mobility (very very long battery life) and performance (gaming and HD movies)
<gskellig> on windows, it doesn't even require a reboot. I would be VERY okay with it requiring a reboot, but not a reboot and 10 mins of messing with the terminal
<gskellig> which, at this point its about 30 mins of messing around to switch correctly
<newbie_> ubuntu 11.04 install appears to be frozen on welcome screen.
<maestrojed> ok, I think I got that. Thanks iceroot_ MK``
<MrSalt> gskellig: Video drivers, even the commerical ones from Nvida, always lag a bit behind.  That's really Nvidia's fault more than anything, but it doesn't make things any better.
<gskellig> lag a bit behind?
<gskellig> really??
<gskellig> and the AMD ones dont?
<newbie_> how do i tell when install is complete?
<a12> I searched google, found nothing...
<MrSalt> gskellig: The Linux video drivers always take longer to come out than the Windows drivers.  The new wiz-bang features in some of these cards can't really be used until the manufacturer updates the drivers.  We all wait.
<maestrojed> How about this one :) I installed soundkonverter via synaptic package manager. It says to install software http://www.musepack.net. The readme says put the lib folder in usr/local/lib but I am unsure what to do with the other files.
<gskellig> the bumblebee project is completely unofficial. nvidia has zero support for dual graphics cards on linux
<gskellig> its a fairly old laptop at this point though
<gskellig> i think it came out in early 2010
<gskellig> possibly  christmas 2009
<newbie_> hello?
<gskellig> i have an asus UL30VT
<Khisanth> heh ... then mine is prehistoric?
<maestrojed> Do they go in /usr/bin?
<newbie_> how do i get past the install/welcome screen?
<MrSalt> gskellig: Poking around Google finds various updates around May/Jun 2011, which is not going to be in any release distro.  Search google, you may be able to get a driver to download yourself, but it's going to be a fight no matter how you cut it.  Sorry.
<gskellig> MrSalt, I have a download, they actually have an ubuntu PPA now. I just can't get it working right
<gskellig> updated august 15 =D
<MrSalt> gskellig: Sounds like you're on the right track
<gskellig> MrSalt, https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project I've been messing with it over the last couple of days, with no success
<gskellig> other than breaking unity about half a dozen times =\
<newbie_> help
<MrSalt> gskellig: Yeah, that looks like it's only been around a couple of weeks.  It's going to be raw.  There may be other works in progress, hopefully something from Nvidia.
<newbie_> install frozen
<a12> Hello!
<gskellig> MrSalt, the github is new, but it's been worked on since about april/may. Nvidia has reported that they will not support hybrid or dual graphics cards on linux at all
<newbie_> need help with 11.04 install.
<crunchbang> hey newbie_
<crunchbang> is it your first time truing to install?
<newbie_> hello. yes
<MrSalt> gskellig: Video drivers have always been a rough spot in Linux (all versions).  Sounds like it's going to be a fight.  Sorry.
<gskellig> np. Hopefully I'll wait it out for a bit and let bumblebee development grow a bit
<gskellig> the ppa and repository are brand spankin' new
<a12> Hi, if I want to play youtube videos totem says: "The playlist 'anyplayist' could not be parsed. It might be damaged." I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and GStreamer-plugins-bad/ugly plus depencies, but the error is still there. Help me, please. Thank you very much.
<newbie_> <crunchbang> install appears to be frozen on welcome screen.
<MrSalt> a12: Sounds like the playlist file itself is corrupt.  The extra packages will help with various video formats, but it sounds like you have a problem with the playlist file itself.
<crunchbang> newbie_: hang on, so is that before or after the "install" part?
<newbie_> <crunchbang> during
<urlin2u> a12`I get the same, try minitube maybe.
<newbie_> <urlin2u> hello :)
<a12> but, is there a solution?
<urlin2u> newbie_, howdy.
<a12> ANd what is minitube?
<crunchbang> newbie_ try again maybe? just a 1-time thing perhaps
<urlin2u> a12`a in the repos youtube player, needs no flash.
<MrSalt> urlin2u: Hadn't seen minitube.  That's pretty cool.
<urlin2u> MrSalt, ;)
<crunchbang> newbie_: its happened to me before with other distros, then installs clean the second time around
<newbie_> <crunchbang> <urlin2u> idk. i clicked OK to continue install after an error message. it seemed to freeze after that, but I can access the icons in the top right of the screen.
<a12> SO, I NEED TO INSTALL FLASH PLAYER TO HAVE THE PLUGIN WORKING?
<Macetouch> what is a good program for recording a video of you desktop?
<crunchbang> newbie_ did the error message tell you anything other than error?
<MrSalt> a12: Most likely, but I haven't tried all of the alternatives.  Installing minitube went really quickly for me.
<urlin2u> a12`you ran the restricyed extras you have flash, minitube runs without it.
<gskellig> how can i kill the xserver?
<crunchbang> pkill xorg
<newbie_> <crunchbang> yes. E:Sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) Following packages are in a broken state...
<gskellig> ty
<gskellig> i will most likely disconnect in a few mins
<gskellig> no werk =/
<crunchbang> just a quick guess
<newbie_> <crunchbang> all the libreoffice items
<crunchbang> newbie_: sounds like a capital idea to redownload and try again :/
<newbie_> jeeeeeeeeeez!!!!
<crunchbang> yeah
<newbie_> md5 verified.
<crunchbang> maybe just a freak of non-nature
<newbie_> lol
<newbie_> it took 2.75 hrs the 3rd time.
<Jason> hi
<crunchbang> what??
<newbie_> this is my 3rd d/l
<crunchbang> newbie_ do you suck your interwebs through a straw?
<newbie_> satellite internet...
<newbie_> worse than dial-up for speed.
<crunchbang> ahhh, I sympathise
<newbie_> ranges between 8kbps to 450kbps.
<crunchbang> *shudder*
<newbie_> LOL
<MrSalt> Sounds like the straw is faster
<newbie_> so maybe i should try to reinstall?
<newbie_> YUP
<crunchbang> yeah
<MrSalt> I'll send you a copy via smoke signals.  That might work.  :)
<crunchbang> fax it
<newbie_> seems that if the md5 matched then the iso is good.
<crunchbang> yeah, maybe just a bad install
<newbie_> <crunchbang> <MRSalt> lol :D
<jasonwong1991> hello...
<crunchbang> hey there
<MrSalt> newbie_: You're not doing anything wierd with the partitioning, are you?
<jasonwong1991> does anyone here have faced the problem of r8168?
<newbie_> whole disc
<newbie_> over xp.
<jasonwong1991> i can't get r8168 work in the latest linux 2.6.38-11
<MrSalt> newbie_: Do you have a raid setup?
<newbie_> raid?
<crunchbang> jasonwong1991: http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168 first hit on the google
<MrSalt> newbie_: Nevermind, that's good.  If you're formatting the whole disk, then it should at least come up without crashing.  :(
<crunchbang> lol ^^
<MrSalt> newbie_: Maybe try the advanced partitioning, and manually delete the old XP parition and create a new one so you know the old stuff is good and dead.
<newbie_> came up and ran fine til after that error message.
<crunchbang> jasonwong1991: sorry bro I just threw that out there no idea if it helps
<MrSalt> newbie_: I'm just making this up. It might not help, but I'm grasping around.
<newbie_> thanks
<MrSalt> newbie_: Oh, sorry, missed that part of the conversation.
<newbie_> i'll go thru that tomorrow. it's 335am here. i need to head to bed.
<jasonwong1991> crunchbang i can fix this with linux 2.6.38-8
<newbie_> np
<jasonwong1991> however, with linux 2.6.38-11
<MrSalt> newbie_: Same here.  Good luck.
<newbie_> thanks
<jasonwong1991> they just incompatible
<newbie_> ps if using satellite internet DONT include updates while installing!!
<markdaws> hi - I'm trying to change theTIME_WAIT timeout value using "sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=15" from the default of 60, but changing the value doesn't have any effect, anyone know how to change this value, always seems to be stuck at the default of 60 seconds
<newbie_> the straw is faster
<MrSalt> newbie_: Noted.  :)
<crunchbang> ill send you some new straws
<newbie_> hahaha :D
<JPSman> so i have an SSH tunnel into another computer on the network and i'm trying to save the output of a grep into a file with > and it doesn't work remotely, but does when i put the command in directly
<newbie_> the time line on install while doing that ranged between 2 mins and 87 mins.
<MrSalt> JPSman: What kind of command are you using?
<JPSman> ./4tripper | grep -i wii > WORK
<JPSman> MrSalt, the file WORK gets created but nothing gets written to it
<newbie_> goodnight
<crunchbang> jasonwong1991: Might this help?  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118414
<iceroot_> JPSman: but without > there is output on stdout?
<JPSman> well, yes
<JPSman> stdout being sent to my remote location
<thechef> How can I connect my computer to Ubuntu One? (10.04)
<JPSman> when i do it remotely it doesn't work, but when I type it in directly it does
<JPSman> im just trying to understand the nature of linux :OD
<crunchbang> aren't we all
<MrSalt> JPSman: You're SSHed into the remote computer in a shell?
<JPSman> yes
<Wulf> Hello
<JPSman> I think, whats a shell?
<Wulf> Can someone pastebin the default /etc/sudoers of a recent ubuntu, please?
<JPSman> just you know ssh -l user ip.add.res.01
<MrSalt> JPSman: In a command line.
<JPSman> yeah, in a command line
<JPSman> I think it would have to do with something about standard out being sent back to the SSH and not locally.  just a hunch
<iceroot_> JPSman: its not being send back
<iceroot_> JPSman: is the loginshell on the remote-system also bash?
<MrSalt> JPSman: Well, if you're in like that, you're completely on the remote computer, and every you do is similar to being on that computer.  I would think that would be work.
<MrSalt> would work
<JPSman> yeah, also ubuntu
<JPSman> so yeah, the file get created but nothing is being written to it
<MrSalt> JPSman: If you just output the first command (leave out the grep) into > WORK, what happens?
<JPSman> lemme try....
<MrSalt> JPSman: ./4tripper > WORK
<JPSman> yeah, that works
<MrSalt> JPSman: OK, so it's not an output file problem, but a restrictive grep?
<iceroot_> JPSman: and the word "wii" is in it?
<iceroot_> JPSman: grep -i wii WORK
<damagednoob> i *think* i'm having trouble with routes and vpn. I'm trying to connect to my companies vpn. I'm connecting from the command line and it seems to successfully connect. However, I can't ping anything on my compan's network. i'm not sure where to start
<Wulf> damagednoob: ip link show; ip route show; ip addr show; ip rule show; iptables -L -n -v -x
<Wulf> damagednoob: pastebin that somewhere
<JPSman> 4tripper just generates hash trip tags and grep is used to filter out wanted words - wii is part of the output especially with the -i flag
<JPSman> does the write out to standard out command " > " need a certain amount of data passed to it before it actually writes the file?
<krishnan> When I try to create a bootable USB stick with ubuntu server 10.04 the syslinux throws an error and it doesnt install. hence the stick is not bootable. tried diffrnt tools same prblm occurs. the same iso file works fine in virtual box.
<JPSman> er, write to file from standard out sorry
<Wulf> krishnan: what error
<krishnan> Wulf: boot loader is not installing.
<MrSalt> JPSman: Generally, no.  But you grep doesn't like your data, and that can be a Carrage return issue, or foreign caracters in the data, or something.
<MrSalt> JPSman: I'd bring the data file you just generated back to your local computer, and cat LOCALFILE | grep -i wii and try different forms and tests
<Wulf> krishnan: syslinux would not output that
<krishnan> Wulf: boot loader is not installing.
<JPSman> thanks MrSalt
<krishnan> Wulf: syslinux is throwing an error. the message is like syslinux nt able to install, report ths error to microsoft.
<damagednoob> Wulf: http://pastebin.com/L5CFYemP
<Wulf> krishnan: microsoft.. sure.
<MrSalt> JPSman: Load the data up in vim, SET LIST to see control characters, and see what looks funny.
<Wulf> krishnan: please get the exact error message
<MrSalt> JPSman: np
<krishnan> Wulf: ok give me some time I will. pls dnt go offline.
<Wulf> damagednoob: which one is your company vpn? ppp0?
<damagednoob> yeah
<MrSalt> In the meantime, I'm going to bed.  Night all.
<Wulf> damagednoob: you have no route into ppp0
<especially-corn> does anyone know what i have to install in ubuntu minimal install to get the mounting working?
<Wulf> damagednoob: do you have docs from your company which give some details?
<Wulf> especially-corn: what mounting?
<especially-corn> Wulf: mounting of unmounted media in any file manager
<especially-corn> the devices appear in the list but if you click them they don't work
<damagednoob> hmm, i added the following to my  /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/add-subnet file: route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 dev $PPP_IFACEPPTP   PPTP   PPTP
<Wulf> especially-corn: udisk or something?
<damagednoob> wulf: i do have some info but the setup is for windows
<Wulf> damagednoob: that's okay
<damagednoob> Wulf: i've tried the vpn manager in network-manager-pptp but it seems to fail
<damagednoob> Wulf: I followed the 7.04 walkthrough from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN#VPN%20Setup%20in%20Ubuntu%209.10
<damagednoob> Wulf: and it seems to connect
<NameLess-exe> any tips on turning a core2duo 2gb ddr2 desktop into a linux serveR?
<greenmang0> hi friends, need help with "fsck on lvm" ... root which is mounted on lvm has errors on filesystem ... when i run "fsck.ext4 -vn /dev/vg-root/lv-root" fsck displays errors .. but when same partition is mounted using liveusb ... fsck.ext4 just runs a check and exits
<greenmang0> how can fix those errors?
<Wulf> krishnan: bbiaw. In the meanwhile, ask the other people here.
<krishnan> Wulf: ok
<krishnan> When I try to create a bootable USB stick with ubuntu server 10.04 the syslinux throws an error and it doesnt install. hence the stick is not bootable. tried diffrnt tools same prblm occurs. the same iso file works fine in virtual box.
<llutz> NameLess-exe: a "server" for what? make a list of stuff you need running, install a fresh minimal-linux and then only the stuff you really need
<NameLess-exe> llutz: mainly back ups, website hosting and amybe a fwe game servers
<Guest90447> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 on two separate data drives. Should i have the bios set on ide, raid, or ahci? I had to set it on ahci to get ubuntu to boot, but now windows 7 won't boot. What should it be set on?
<Guest90447> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 on two separate sata drives. Should i have the bios set on ide, raid, or ahci? I had to set it on ahci to get ubuntu to boot, but now windows 7 won't boot. What should it be set on?
<ProphetZ> Nothing passes the reboot...
<onebitxajax> i need help in installayion
<|ntegra|> but that's so easy
<szal> onebitxajax: 1. don't crosspost, 2. installation of what?
<onebitxajax> szal: sorry i think because i am installing kubuntu
<onebitxajax> i must enter #kubuntu
<onebitxajax> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/20/plasma-desktopD12644.jpg
<onebitxajax> szal: is this a good partioning?
<onebitxajax> first windows rescue - win 7- kubuntu - swap - data - rescue win7
<onebitxajax> szal: the installtion don't go on because i can't format ita
<szal> onebitxajax: if you make sda6 ext4 as well and use that as /, then yes
<onebitxajax> szal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/20/plasma-desktopr12644.jpg
<onebitxajax> it give me this error when i trye
<szal> onebitxajax: then look at the details, the error msg alone doesn't help anyone
<onebitxajax> szal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/20/plasma-desktopV12644.jpg
<onebitxajax> i must reboot o,o
<Wulf> and now he's gone...
<Wulf> without getting me the error message
<onebitxajax> szal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/20/plasma-desktopC12644.jpg
<harsh_fire> how can i convert my customized ubuntu into a live cd ??
<ProphetZ> I'm still here...
<szal> onebit: then reboot, and next time you modify your partitions, either use a live CD, or make sure that every partition you are making changes to is NOT mounted
<onebit> szal: Iam on LIVE CD
<onebit> :(
<onebit> i will reboot
<onebitxajax> szal: i am with live cd
<usuario> hi, I'm having trouble setting my soundcard to "amplified" and getting no sound (I think that's the problem). What should I do?
<szal> .oO( whatever that means.. )
<szal> !sound | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<usuario> I've already seen those ubottu
<usuario> to no avail
<BILLYKANE> harsh_fire,look here   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<harsh_fire> BILLYKANE, thanks :)
<BILLYKANE> :)
<onebit> szal: there is something wrong
<usuario> is there a channel for audio?
<Gredeu> i didn't need help anyway
<usuario> I think I'll go for Windows, two weeks without sound is not sane
<usuario> thanks anyway
<szal> onebit: define 'something
<Gredeu> use itunes
<iceroot_> ubottu: you generally have no sound?
<ubottu> iceroot_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onebit> szal: i can't format that partition... continue to give me device busy
<Myrtti> Gredeu: could you repeat the question?
<szal> onebit: what's supposed to be on that partition anyway?  (i.e. now, before formatting)
<idefix> why would I want to update to a dammy upgrade package for firefox-3.0?
<idefix> dummy *
<iceroot_> idefix: ? you mean a metapackage?
<idefix> iceroot_ Important security update
<Gredeu> Myrtti, there was none.  i was merely pointing out my presence here is fruitless.
<iceroot_> idefix: can you post the exact package-name + ubuntu-version?
<Myrtti> Gredeu: if you are helping others, I wouldn't call it fruitless :-)
<Gredeu> Myrtti, right.
<idefix> iceroot_ firefox-3.0
<idefix> why do I need something called "dummy upgrade package for firefox 3.0"?
<iceroot_> idefix: that is a metapackage
<iceroot_> idefix: that means you dont have to install the package firefox-3.0.1.2.1-foobar and for the next security-update you have to install firefox-3.0.1.2.2-foobar
<iceroot_> idefix: the metapackage firefox-3.0 is always installing the current firefox 3.0
<iceroot_> idefix: the same for the kernel
<idefix> an 'inbetween' package?
<rww> idefix: you don't, feel free to remove it
<idefix> you're not just messing with me now?
<iceroot_> idefix: its just a package which is only installing a dependency, nothing else
<idefix> the whole world is against me :(
<iceroot_> idefix: but firefox 3.0 is no longer supported
<iceroot_> idefix: its better to install the package "firefox" instead of "firefox-3.0". the package firefox is always pointing to the newest firefox in ubuntu, while firefox-3.0 is only pointing to the newest firefox-3.0 in ubuntu
<idefix> so since firefox 3.0 is no longer supported I should not install the dummy package then..?
<iceroot_> idefix: just install the package "firefox"
<iceroot_> idefix: but again, what ubuntu-version?
<iceroot_> idefix: you can see with "cat /etc/issue"
<marcin_> ?
<Loceka> hello :)
<jerriy> Hi y'all, I've a problem: all drop down menus are appearing in the upper left corner of my browser
<jerriy> what's going on??
<Loceka> does someone know how to boot on a "liveCD" contained on a sofrware RAID partition ?
<Babyboy> anny exsperts in xorg.conf? i whant to be able to use 3screens but linux has hard time finding the 3the screen (one is onboard (intel) the other is pci graphic card nvidea) and i cant seem to be able to get both working at same time
<iceroot_> Loceka: ?
<iceroot_> Loceka: you want to access the sw-raid?
<Cairo> is there some tutorial for installing/compiling win64 on ubuntu 11.04?
<Loceka> yup
<Guest58312> Jew Jew Jew are everywhere :D
<iceroot_> Cairo: of course not
<iceroot_> Cairo: there is no sourcecode of windows
<iceroot_> !vbox | Cairo
<ubottu> Cairo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Loceka> iceroot_: actually I can boot on the partition thanks to a grub from the MBR but the grub inside the liveCD does not work (it probably cant even see itself)
<iceroot_> Loceka: so the issue is the live-cd does not start?
<jerriy> Hi y'all, I've a problem: all drop down menus are appearing in the upper left corner of my browser.
<Loceka> iceroot_, basically yes
<iceroot_> Loceka: any errors?
<iceroot_> Loceka: ubuntu live-cd?
<Loceka> nope, black screen
<jerriy> Anybody help?
<Loceka> the disk led running mad
<Loceka> HDD led even
<iceroot_> Loceka: live-cd is not touching the hdd
<Loceka> well still it's blinking
<iceroot_> Loceka: what version of ubuntu is the live-cd?
<iceroot_> Loceka: waht version of ubuntu is the installed system?
<Cairo> uh
<Cairo> fail
<Cairo> i meant wine64
<jerriy> oCean: does "requested by oCean" equals booted by oCean? ;-)
<Loceka> iceroot_, actually it's Mint, from Ubuntu 11.04
<Cairo> is there some tutorial for installing/compiling wine64 on ubuntu 11.04?
<iceroot_> Cairo: imo there is no amd64 version of wine
<iceroot_> Loceka: the live-cd is mint?
<Loceka> yes
<oCean> jerriy: it does
<Cairo> icaunus: http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64
<iceroot_> Cairo: sudo apt-get install wine
<Loceka> iceroot_, and the installed Ubuntu is Ubuntu Server 11.04
<iceroot_> Loceka: we cant support mint here
<Cairo> iceroot_: 32 bit
<iceroot_> Loceka: and because the live-cd is mint this is not supported here
<Loceka> the only way to easily have RAID + LVM support at install time
<iceroot_> Cairo: why need the amd64 version?
<jerriy> oCean: ok seriously now I'm looking for someone to solve this problem: all drop down menus are appearing in the upper left corner of my browser
<iceroot_> Loceka: no, ubuntu alternate is also provifing lvm + sw raid
<Loceka> iceroot_, well basically it works the same for Ubuntu live CD
<Cairo> because i'm trying to use wine to install something so i can copy back to another computer which cant install it but the installer is 64 bit
<jerriy> Why that?
<iceroot_> !mint | Loceka
<ubottu> Loceka: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oCean> jerriy: don't ask me, ask the channel
<Loceka> iceroot_, ok I wont bother you with that, thanks anyway :)
<iceroot_> Loceka: sorry for that but its hard to support something else because i/we dont know the differences
<ubuntu_> Jew Jew Jew are in European Union , in USA . Jew are in Israel . Jew are Everywhere
<Loceka> iceroot_, no problem, though there should not be any diffrence, the problem is at boot time (so grub + installed package issue)
<iceroot_> Loceka:  if there is no difference there is no reason to release mint
<Loceka> ^^
<jerriy> oCean: what channel?
<Loceka> iceroot_, I mean the problem would be the same with Ubuntu live CD.
<Loceka> iceroot_, but there is a "solution" for ubuntu with the alternate CDs
<iceroot_> Loceka: the problem with the black screen?
<Loceka> the problem with RAID support at boot time
<Loceka> on live CD
<iceroot_> Loceka: the best live-cd is "systemrescuedisc" which provides everything. also its a gentoo! live-cd using zsh by default :) it supports sw raid, lvm, luks and so on
<Loceka> iceroot_, yep but is it possible to _install_ Mint thanks to systemrescuedisc ?
<iceroot_> Loceka: no
<Loceka> that's it :/
<Loceka> same with Ubuntu Server
<iceroot_> Loceka: i dont get the problem. you cant install ubuntu-server? or you need a live-cd provifing sw-raid?
<Loceka> I could not figure out how to grab Mint display on a Ubuntu Server install
<Loceka> iceroot_, I actually can install Ubuntu Server, no problem
<Loceka> but can't install Mint on top
<iceroot_> Loceka: #mint
<Loceka> ok ok
<iceroot_> Loceka: and do i want to know what "on top" means?
<IdleOne> Doesn't matter mint is off topic here
<Olotila> my latex programs installation interrupted, and now several programs say :
<Olotila> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<Loceka> iceroot_, well as Ubuntu Server is mostly composed by shared packages between the 2 distribs, I figured that it would be easy to add the Mint layout on top
<Loceka> it proved not so
<Olotila> how do  i fix interrupted installations?
<Myrtti> Olotila: you could try (on the command line) sudo apt-get -f install
<iceroot_> Loceka: very very bad idea
<Loceka> :p
<iceroot_> Loceka: you install the distri you want directly, if it is ubuntu ask here if it is something else ask #somethingelse :)
<Olotila> Myrtti, i'll try that
<miikael> hello, how do i permanently mount my windows 7 partition in linux ?
<Olotila> Myrtti, that helped, thanks!!!
<Myrtti> Olotila: you're welcome :-)
<dcraserr> hey
<iceroot_> miikael: put it in /etc/fstab
<llutz> !ntfs-3g|miikael  add an entry to /etc/fstab
<ubottu> miikael  add an entry to /etc/fstab: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dcraserr>  /join #ubuntu -ko <<< this no?
<dcraserr> help me
<llutz> dcraserr: no space between #ubuntu-ko
<dcraserr> oh!! i see
<dcraserr> oh!!! thanks
<Josh_> Hello.
<theadmin> Hello, Josh_.
<miikael> iceroot_: nothing happens when i run "gksudo ntfs-config", it just ask for super user password, then nothing
<miikael> (i did install it)
<Josh_> Quite new to linux.
<Josh_> Been using Windows from long time.
<Loceka> miikael, iceroot_: I actually have the same problem too (with Ubuntu Server + XFCE)
<theadmin> Josh_: Well, expect some major differences.
<natrixnatrix89> is it just me or is it true that empathy is a very buggy chat client?
<Josh_> theadmin, I am.
<Josh_> :)
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: It is, on certain networks
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: NEVER use Empathy or Pidgin for IRC, for god's sake.
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: pidgin works very good for me
<natrixnatrix89> and for irc too
<Loceka> miikael, iceroot_: it seems to be a rights issue on gksu because when I launch gksu from a terminal with sudo, it works
<t36> hi, i need help removing a bad package, anyone know how to do this
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Well, still it lacks important features of IRC clients
<theadmin> t36: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<natrixnatrix89> oh. right. but it doesn't hang the pc like empathy does
<t36> doesn't work
<natrixnatrix89> I'm wondering why pidgin was replaced with empathy
<t36> it is a driver for a brother printer
<natrixnatrix89> I mean as a default chat client
<Josh_> theadmin, Well , first the file system then the terminal , as usual.
<miikael> Loceka: would it work if i do sudo -i and then try launch ntfs-config ?
<theadmin> t36: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Presumably because Empathy is a part of Gnome
<natrixnatrix89> but why did they remove pidgin then?
<theadmin> Josh_: You should learn to use package managers (check the Ubuntu software center and Synaptic, first, then read up on apt-get)
<t36> theadmin: it says that the package is in an inconsistent state
<Josh_> theadmin, I read on apt-get thats how I installed x-chat :D
<t36> I have tried sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq hl2250dnlpr
<t36> already, but that doesnt work either
<theadmin> Josh_: Oh lol
<Josh_> theadmin, had to do sudo though.
<dnivra> hello. How to I specify a socks proxy in a terminal?
<codemagician> how to I disable the suspend key on my keyboard?
<t36> is there a way to manually remove the files?
<Josh_> codemagician, pop it out ?
<theadmin> Josh_: You need to use sudo for most administrative tasks.
<Josh_> :P
<Josh_> theadmin, it was administrative task?
<codemagician> Josh_, I mean using the os?
<Loceka> miikael, try :) I don't know what sudo -i does
<theadmin> Josh_: Installing a piece of software? Naturally.
<codemagician> Josh_, under power management there is no choice to assign any other values
<miikael> Loceka: it changes user to root, but it didnt work either, all it did was giving me lots of python execution errors when trying to launch the config
<Loceka> miikael, and "sudo gksu" worked for you ?
<theadmin> Loceka: "sudo gksu" is like "long cat is long"
<theadmin> Loceka: Both are the same, except gksu is for GUIs
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to install eclipse in ubuntu via command line and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/670744/. Why arent' those packages installed automatically?
<miikael> Loceka: it did the same thing as when i ran it from root user (sudo -i)
<theadmin> dnivra: Meh, probably just install those packages manually
<glebihan> dnivra, try "sudo apt-get install eclipse-jdt" to see why those aren't being installed
<Loceka> theadmin, yes I agree, still launching gksu with "sudo gksu" works, while "gksu" by itself fails
<Loceka> theadmin, don't ask me why
<dnivra> glebihan: both those packages install fine. or at least it asks for confirmation so I'm assuming it'll go ahead.
<theadmin> Loceka: lol... Ubuntu and it's strangenesses
<glebihan> Loceka, did you try with gksudo ?
<Loceka> nope
<theadmin> glebihan: On Ubuntu gksu is the same thing as gksudo
<dnivra> theadmin: there won't be any issues? And any idea why those don't get installed automatically when eclipse depends on them?
<glebihan> theadmin, not exactly
<theadmin> dnivra: Maybe some of their dependencies are unresolvable, I dunno
<dnivra> hmmm i see.
<Loceka> theadmin, but for example, synaptics comes with gksu (the command launched in the app menu is something like "gksu --<cant remember> synaptic"
<glebihan> theadmin, depends how gksu is configured
<theadmin> glebihan: On Ubuntu, they *are* the same. On usual Linux systems, where there *is* a usable root account, it can be configured with gksu-properties to use either su or sudo
<glebihan> Loceka, the "<cant remember>" might be important...
<Loceka> theadmin, it displays the "password" pop up and then synaptic won't launch
<glebihan> theadmin, that configuration also exists in Ubuntu and might mess things up
<Loceka> theadmin, the same command written in a terminal with sudo just works well
<miikael> Loceka: im giving up on ntfs-config =/ gonna try configure it manualy
<Loceka> glebihan, well it's standard ubuntu install ^^
<Loceka> glebihan, I just install xubuntu-desktop and synaptic menu went with it
<Loceka> miikael, :(
<glebihan> Loceka, I would still try with gksudo to see if it has the same behavior
<Loceka> glebihan, it works well with gksudo
<theadmin> Loceka: Open a terminal, type "gksu-properties", and change su to sudo then
<glebihan> Loceka, launch "gksu-properties" and authentication mode to sudo
<Loceka> glebihan, theadmin: it works now :)
<Loceka> strange it aint configured well from the beginning though
<theadmin> Loceka: Weird, since by default it should be configured to use sudo...
<glebihan> Loceka, weird that it was configured that way though...
<Loceka> indeed
<Loceka> miikael, you've got your answer too :)
<jerriy> I was wondering perhaps due to lack of Ubuntu support  that I should join Mint?
<theadmin> jerriy: Ubuntu has much greater support than Mint, to be honest.
<theadmin> jerriy: That, and we do not support other distributions here.
<jerriy> theadmin: I get the feeling that Ubuntu has "maxed out" it's potential
<oCean> jerriy: this is not a discussion channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for such
<theadmin> jerriy: *shrug* Up to you. I'm not an Ubuntu user either. It's just not to be discussed here.
<theadmin> jerriy: Do what oCean mentioned.
<jerriy> Actaully I did came here to find anwser to an ubuntu problem but the discussion seems to involve mint
<greenmang0> can anybody tell me how to fsck lvm partition through live cd?
<theadmin> !mintsupport | jerriy
<ubottu> jerriy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Loceka> theadmin, what's so different with Ubuntu-based distributions ?
<ugly_duck> Weird, just went type a sudo command and now its telling me i am not int eh sudoers list?
<ugly_duck> anyways to fix this, i never set a root password
<theadmin> Loceka: Not much really, it's just that we can't know what this or that derivative changed, so...
<theadmin> Loceka: What if they use their own package manager, say, smart instead of apt-get?
<greenmang0> ugly_duck, boot using livecd and add yourself to sudoers file
<ugly_duck> oh shit, i'll go dig it out
<regularjo> can i copy text from this page and paste it into my text editor?
<oCean> ugly_duck: or boot into rescue mode, and add yourself to sudoers
<Loceka> theadmin, ok :)
<jerriy> theadmin: you are not a ubuntu user??? So I guess you can't help me why all the drop down menus are appearing in the top left corner of the browser page (in my ubuntu pc
<ugly_duck> green_top: need to chroot or just add
<ugly_duck> brb
<theadmin> jerriy: I can't even understand the question.
<greenmang0> oCean, but booting into rescue mode will also ask for root password and which he doesn't have i guess
<jerriy> I'm referring to drop down menues found inside countless internet pages (the intent being that you click on a button with "triangual" sign next to a bar and a (javascript) menu "drops down below the bar
<theadmin> jerriy: Oh, sounds like a browser problem to me.
<jerriy> It's a browser in ubuntu problem (I have other OS and such a thing has never happened)
<theadmin> jerriy: Report a bug, then
<glebihan> jerriy, could you show us a screenshot
<oCean> greenmang0: no, booting into rescue mode can drop you in a rootshell without need for password
<theadmin> greenmang0: Unless you set one, that is.
<oCean> true
<greenmang0> oCean, i doubt that... i am running  10.04 on one of my servers... there was some lvm related problems ... so i went into rescue mode and it asked me for a root password
<greenmang0> theadmin, ok
<greenmang0> btw do you guys have any idea about doing fsck on lvm partition?
<greenmang0> theadmin, oCean ^^
<theadmin> greenmang0: Not me.
<oCean> greenmang0: nope, sorry. You could try asking in #ubuntu-server channel
<greenmang0> oCean, ok
<Kingsy> is crashplan in the ubuntu repos?
<Kingsy> or if anyone has any advice, I need a program that is gonna backup my /home drive to a backupdrive based on timestamps
<Kingsy> I only want it to backup when computer is idle, and it needs to mount and unmount the backup drive when its backing up, so by default the backup drive is unmounted
<IdleOne> !backup | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Calinou> sq>>>>>>>><
<Calinou> damn
<Kingsy> IdleOne: I don't see a Backup app in App->Accessories
<Calinou> install it Kingsy ._.
<Kingsy> Calinou: whats the package a,e
<Kingsy> name
<Calinou> dunno
<Calinou> ;)
<IdleOne> Kingsy: look at the links ubottu sent you
<Kingsy> IdleOne: I am looking in Homeuserbackup.. cos thats what I want, but I don't see the package name, it just says go to app->acc->backup
<Kingsy> oh could be hubackup
<Kingsy> nope
<adrenalink> How can I deny apache server to autostart on boot? (ubuntu-linux os)
<Kingsy> I don't think this is what I need anyways.. this is a one time only backup .. I don't think it runs automatically on timestamps
<IdleOne> Kingsy: there are more options in those links. you probably want rsync
<IdleOne> or grsync perhaps
<Gredeu> khanacademy 38
<jerriy> glebihan: jerriy, could you show us a screenshot? >> No I can't (menu disappears as soon as I move mouse or press any key including printscreen
<Gredeu> slice
<adrenalink> How can I deny apache server to autostart on boot? (ubuntu-linux os)
<Kingsy> IdleOne: well I am reading about rsync and that looks simple enough, but it only does 1 time backups.. which means I would need to run it everyday.. isnt there a way to have it running so it updates the backup via timestampls ?
<llutz> adrenalink: use sysv-rc.conf to disable it
<llutz> adrenalink: use sysv-rc-conf even
<Nrite> adrenalink:This might help you, depends whether you want to completely disable it to what extent. http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<llutz> don't use update-rc.d to permanently disable services
<Aquix> Whatother ports do deluge use? I can't get announce working when using ufw..
<llutz> adrenalink:  man update-rc.d|less -p "A common"                 tells you why you shouldn't use update-rc.d
<varunvyas> Help : hi I was playing with Comiz and something gone wrong. now ubuntu 11.04 ui is not working :(
<varunvyas> Help : hi I was playing with Comiz and something gone wrong. now ubuntu 11.04 ui is not working :(
<varunvyas>  Help : hi I was playing with Comiz and something gone wrong. now ubuntu 11.04 ui is not working :(
<idefix> what's happening, why are so many people joining and quitting here?
<Dynamit> Overload of the server i suspect
<idefix> guys, are you ever so depressed you think of suicide?
<Dynamit> for i while the lag was over 40s for me
<Dynamit> so i think some one Ddos this server but not success
<hariom> Anybody having issue with LSI 1068 Raid Controller ? My system is not able to detect SAS harddisk
<xouns> idefix> I try not to as much as I can ;)
<Sidewinder1> !ot | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> !guidelines > idefix
<krisss117> hi, how i can get IP adress, when i know only Gadu-Gadu number ?
<idefix> it's all very complicated the way it works
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<idefix> oh well..
<idefix> it's really amazing how many people there are on earth..
<IdleOne> idefix: if you feel like chatting join #ubuntu-offtopic and please keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<xouns> <krisss117 why not ask him?
<xouns> <krisss117 (or her)
<krisss117> xonus it's nobody there, on this station run only GG
<hariom> Has anybody got success in compiling or finding solution for LSI 1068E driver for Ubuntu ?
<krisss117> and i must get IP
<edgy> Hi, I am new to unity. when I open any app i cannot see the minimize button, where is it gone? btw am I alone who thinks unity is a regression?
<Sidewinder1> !classic | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<xouns> edgy: I have the same, I think it is a problem with both Gnome 3 and Unity on one machine
<xouns> try a purge and install
<Sidewinder1> Gnome3 can "break" Unity.
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<krishnan> Im using ubuntu 10.10 and when I try to mount my usb stick to a folder using " sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/external" I get an error " you must specify the filesystem tyoe" what to do?
<Hyperbyte> krishnan,  sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sdd1 /media/external
<Hyperbyte> Where <filesystem> is the filesystem type of the USB stick
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<edgy> Hyperbyte: but why it fails to recognise the filesytem automatically should be a valid question
<krishnan> where will I have grub on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<edgy> Sidewinder1, xouns: thanks
<edgy> krishnan: shouldn't you thank Hyperbyte for his tip?
<Sidewinder1> edgy, No problem. :D
<krishnan> Hyperbyte: thank u.
<krishnan> where will I have grub on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<Nece228> hi
<Nece228> why with ubuntu 11.04 games are more laggy than with previous versions
<Nece228> im almost sure its compiz foult
<Nece228> but how can i fix this?
<Wulf> Nece228: other graphics driver?
<Nece228> Wulf: nvidia
<Nece228> disabling vsync doesnt help now
<reclaimer> gdday
<rabbi1> how to add an application under "Open With"?
<nightlingo> hello all!
<nightlingo> I'm trying to use my firewire audio card
<nightlingo> I set it up using JACK and ffado and it seems to be working - however, what should I do next? how can I hear something from the speakers?
<nightlingo> thanks!
<m_31> ernet.org
<BluesKaj> nightlingo, open a terminal and do, alsamixer -V all
<nightlingo> ok!
<nightlingo> so you're suggesting I select "Select sound card" ?
<nightlingo> BluesKaj: I tried but my firewire soundcard isn't listed there
<prashant_> hello all
<prashant_> can anyone help me out
<prashant_> ??
<BluesKaj> nightlingo, ok you have to find a driver for the card , what model/chip ?
<nightlingo> however it seems BluesKaj: it's presonus firebox
<nightlingo> BluesKaj: but my card seems recognized and initialized through JACK
<Sidewinder1> !ask | prashant_
<ubottu> prashant_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nightlingo> BluesKaj: jack lists all of my soundcard's inputs and outputs, and the light on my soundcard indicates that it has been initialized successfuly
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, i have a 20 gb pata hdd i have 2 gb swap partition and a / partition with 9 gb and a /home partition of 9 gb so i want to put data on /home partition so how to do it
<Sidewinder1> prashant_, Drag and drop with Nautilus; use the cp command in terminal, they're many ways to copy data.
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, you mean if i put data in /home folder it will be there in /home partition ?
<Sidewinder1> prashant_, I don't see why not.
<rabbi1> how to add an application under "Open With"?
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, and how to view memory used by /home partition ?
<Sidewinder1> prashant_, Memory? Don't you mean storage?
<BluesKaj> yes nightlingo , sorry I see you have it configured correctly , but my experience with jack is non existent , so I'm afaid we need help from ppl who have some jack experience
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, yep storage
<szal> prashant_: df -h
<nightlingo> BluesKaj: ok thanks anyway :)
<rabbi1> prashant_: System->Admin->Disk Utility
<rabbi1> prashant_: by default your files are stored in /home .....
<Sidewinder1> prashant_, When you open /home in Nautilus, it should list, at the bottom it should list "Free Space 7 Gig", etc.
<rabbi1> Sidewinder1: How can I add app to "Open With" list ?
<Braden`> Hello
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, it only  says 6.8 gb
<Braden`> I accidentally deleted the panel at the top right of my desktop that displays my network status, clock, mail, etc.  How do I get that back?
<Sidewinder1> rabbi1, Don't you have a "browse" option when you "open with"?
<rabbi1> Sidewinder1: nope,
<rabbi1> :(
<rabbi1> Braden`: Right click and add it
<Sidewinder1> rabbi1, I would have to search...
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, /dev/sda3
<rabbi1> Sidewinder1: ok, no worries, forget it
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, it says mounted at /home
<Sidewinder1> BRB, coffee.
<Braden`> rabbi1:  It doesn't have the network status thingy
<rabbi1> Braden`: Add "Notification Area"
<prashant_> Sidewinder1, is there anything wrong with my partitions
<rabbi1> Braden`: Right click on the panel and say "Add to Panel" then select "Notification Area"
<rabbi1> prashant_: do you know where your /swap is ?
<prashant_> rabbi1, nope
<rabbi1> prashant_: did you check in "Disk Utility"
<prashant_> rabbi1, /dev/sda1
<prashant_> rabbi1, and another two partitions at /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<rabbi1> prashant_: all that's good, but that information won't help solve it...
<Braden`> Ok
<Braden`> The notification area is there but nothing is n it
<Braden`> s/n/in
<rabbi1> prashant_: just system->admin->disk utility and check all status there
<rabbi1> Braden`: Open "Rhythm Box"
<prashant_> rabbi1, if want to add data on /dev/sda3 then ??
<Braden`> rabbi1:  Where do I do that at?
<rabbi1> prashant_: sda3 is /home ?
<prashant_> rabbi1, yep
<rabbi1> !Rhytam Box
<prashant_> rabbi1, its mounted at /home
<rabbi1> prashant_: it automatically adds the to /home
<rabbi1> prashant_: your files are stored there only - /home
<rabbi1> !Rhythm Box
<Braden`> Maybe the bot isn't working :/
<rabbi1> Braden`: That's a music player when you run it, it will show the status, just check wether you are getting that in notification area
<macsim> hi, I'm unable to boot my laptop (ASUS X71SL) without add acpi=off anybody knows a fix ? thanks
<Guest97202> hola
<rabbi1> Braden`: nop, i don't know the exact command for that ;)
<prashant_> rabbi1, if i add data to /home folder then it will be automatically be there at /dev/sda3 partition ??
<rabbi1> Braden`: or just run anything which shows the status in notification area, if that works, your notifcation area is good... else need to edit the file. got to find some expert for that.
<rabbi1> prashant_: yeah
<Braden`> Installing rhythm box
<Braden`> I don't know which apps should appear in the notification area
<prashant_> rabbi1, if i want to add data in /dev/sda2 then ??
<prashant_> rabbi1, then i need to add data on / folder
<Twilight-L> Hey, first time trying to install VNC on ubuntu desktop with GNOME. VNC works and all, but the running xserver is just a black screen, I can't figure out how to display the normal OS interface (the taskbar and all that).
<rabbi1> prashant_: what is the mount point of /sda2 ?
<glebihan> rabbi1, why are you telling him to install rhythmbox to solve a notification area problem ?
<prashant_> rabbi1, its mounted on /
<rabbi1> prashant_: don't worry much about sda1 or sda2, the files are stored on the basis of mount points
<prashant_> rabbi1, its mounted on /
<rabbi1> prashant_: that's root. you better have a look at Linux File Systems .... that will help you more...
<prashant_> rabbi1, ok
<wildbat> !manual | prashant_ look into Linux File Systems
<ubottu> prashant_ look into Linux File Systems: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rabbi1> prashant_: !Filesystems
<prashant_> rabbi1, ok
<greenmang0> Twilight-L, no-machine worked perfectly for me ... and it provides different sessions also
<claviusmond> can I open a file if it shows this error? Error: /home/dexter/Compiled/OpenBVE/OpenBVE_content/piccv525_full.exe: Can not open file as archive
<claviusmond> Errors: 1
<Twilight-L> greenmang0: I'm running x11vnc, it does display the screen but without the interface
<Twilight-L> interface as in: taskbar and such
<nightlingo> hey guys, where is the system tray in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<wildbat> claviusmond: you aren't suppose to run exe ~ use wine.
<Dynamit> in the top to the right
<greenmang0> Twilight-L, oh... didn't try it out
<szal> claviusmond: open with what?
<rabbi1> Braden`: anything, if you don;t have rhythm box, try pidgin
<claviusmond> wildbat, I have opened quite a lot .exe files without problems
<Dynamit> and menu is to the top left
<claviusmond> this one has a different icon, though
<nightlingo> Dynamit: I can't see any tray icons there
<wildbat> claviusmond: no all exe is a self-extact arhive.
<dr3mro> hello , when i shutdown ubuntu i see alot of errors but i don't have time to read is there a way to read them ?? and read any error on my machine ????
<wildbat> not*
<claviusmond> szal, I tried to extract it, then I used archive manager, to not avail
<Sidewinder1> prashant_, This link contains a plethora of ubuntu info: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<rabbi1> prashant_: my best advice, your storage is too low, better to upgrade ...
<Dynamit> nightlingo wierd
<prashant_> rabbi1, ok
<prashant_> rabbi1, i will do it
<szal> claviusmond: then it either isn't an archive, or you're missing a dependency, e.g. cabextract
<jemparin1> gonna go now. meet here again for the next 3 hours
<wildbat> dr3mro: wait util you have time then :>
<dr3mro> wildbat, no you don;t understand it just go fast and i can't read it
<Twilight-L> startx with x11vnc results in a black screen being displayed on the VNC, no taskbar etc. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<claviusmond> szal, installing cabextract from synptic
<wildbat> dr3mro:errr disconnected .... anyway you said you don;t have time ;p ~ read it on System Log Viewer :> after you rebooted.
<dr3mro> wildbat, when X server restart there is text on screen how to view that in real time ??
<Joe0006> where can i find the kernal log changes for ubuntu ?
<th0r> dr3mro: you might try the following in a terminal 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<wildbat> dr3mro: System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<rileyp> mceusb how to use irsend in natty kernel 2.6.38.10 I cant get it working to switch on/off projector and receiver control anyone kind enough to help It was working for me in lucid
<dr3mro> thnx
<pythonirc1011> is there a way to run ubuntu on these: http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/19/let-the-liquidation-begin-hps-16gb-touchpad-on-sale-for-99/ ?
<wildbat> not offically
<phoque_uni> pythonirc1011, yes
<pythonirc1011> phoque_uni: have you run it by any chance?
<phoque_uni> pythonirc1011, no, I never got the chance to get a device (webOS dev myself)
<phoque_uni> visit #webos and
<phoque_uni> #webos-internals
<phoque_uni> the webOS internals guys are the ones working on running linux on the device
<wildbat> !ot :>
<jasonbourne> #openSUSE
<szal> jasonbourne: /join #suse
<jasonbourne> #ubuntu-us-pa
<jasonbourne> anyone online??
<wildbat> no
<Sidewinder1> jasonbourne, I'm in PA as well.
<jasonbourne> Hey, Sidewinder1>guess I switched channels correctly then...
<jasonbourne> 1st time using this...
<jasonbourne> trying to figure it out...
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1, please see my private message
<jasonbourne> switched over from openSUSE just over a month ago...
<bazhang> jasonbourne, this is ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<jasonbourne> I understand
<jasonbourne> that's why I'm here....
<jasonbourne> switched laptop from openSUSE to Ubuntu
<jasonbourne> got tired of losing my wireless settings on openSUSE all the time
<jasonbourne> Sidewinder1> I'm on the eastside of PA by the Delaware Water Gap...
<jasonbourne> a little south of there...
<oCean> jasonbourne: this channel is for support questions only. Do you have one? Then ask the channel
<bazhang> jasonbourne, was there an actual support question?
<Sidewinder1> jasonbourne, /join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> jasonbourne, this chat is international , local placenames and references probly don't mean much to most ppl here
<pr0ton> how do i do this? i want grep to color highlight my terms, but i want to print the whole file, not just lines that are matched
<bullgard4_> [Natty] The package x11-apps is installed. /usr/bin/xconsole exists. Why does there not exist a device /dev/xconsole?
<bullgard4_> s/Natty/Natty GNOME 2/
<oCean> pr0ton: when using -C n with grep, it displays n lines before/after the matching string. Maybe that helps? Like  grep mystring -C 1000 (not sure how many lines are in the files you want to display)
<pr0ton> oCean, thanks
<orated> I'm trying to share LAN internet connection through WiFi as wireless connection to other WiFi enabled devices. How can I achieve this in ubuntu? Linux  2.6.38-10-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:54:49 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux Ubuntu 11.04 Can this blog post work for my configuration  -  http://exain.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/making-a-wifi-hotspot-access-point-using-linux-wifi-lan-cardusb-adapter/ ?
<yuler> I've two folders of Firefox with separate configurations.  When I launch FF#1 from panel then FF#2 from CLI, both work fine.  When I launch FF#2 from CLI then FF#1 from panel, a second instance of FF#2 launches.  What is the FF#1 in panel launching?  It doesn't behave as if it's a direct link to the program.  Symbolic link?
<glebihan> yuler, did you check the exact command of the link in the panel ?
<yuler> glebihan: no, I don't know how to do that
<bullgard4_> [Natty, GNOME 2] The package x11-apps is installed. /usr/bin/xconsole exists. Why does there not exist a device /dev/xconsole?
<glebihan> yuler, is it a link in the applications menu or a  custom launcher on the panel ?
<yuler> glebihan: It is the standard (GNOME2?) in Ubuuntu 10.10: internet > Firefox
<sheepz> i'm having trouble with apache2 on ubuntu server, is there a way I could completely remove apache and try to instlal it again?
<glebihan> yuler, in that case the link in the menu only launches the command "firefox", which by default connects to an already opened session of firefox if there is one
<glebihan> yuler, you should edit the command of the launcher to be sure that it doesn't connect to the opened session (right-click on the menubar, then select "edit menus")
<krux> sheepz, you could apt-get remove <PACKAGE>
<krux> or if you wanna get rid of config files aswell apt-get purge <PACKAGE> then start over
<gadfire> ..
<gadfire> sorry
<yuler> glebihan: ah, that's how it's done (with GUI).  Thanks!
<glebihan> yuler, you're welcome
<sheepz> ok, krux, I managed to get rid of with --purge apache2 apache2-utils
<sheepz> dunno why it didn't work before when I tried it
<krux> cool :)
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to send the AT commands to my 3g modem while it is being used by the network manager. how to do this?
<tonghuix> how to connect IRC with ERC via SSL?
<yuler> well, this is disconcerting... I can't make any programs bring focus + main GNOME2 panel is stuck.  Can I get to CLI to redraw desktop?
<kinglet> Hello everyone, I want to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my notebook (HP Probook 4530s) and I got this error msg "Kernel-Panic, Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block", and after restart Win7 couldnt load! so I had to restore it. I tried Ubuntu 10.04-3 to make sure it's not iso's problem, but the same problem!
<kinglet> I test both of Ubuntu CDs on other computers (Dell Inspiron 6400 and a Desktop PC) but same problem
<dr3mro> typing lsmod in terminal prints list of modules some of them used by 0 (zero) does that mean they are unneeded and unused ??????????
<Sidewinder1> kinglet, Did you Md5sum both ISOs prior to burning the CDs?
<newbie2011> Question: I'm installing xubuntu along with Ubuntu + Windows, how do I make it so that xubuntu doesn't install a boot loader, where I could just do a update-grub on Ubuntu ? it says Device for boot loader installation:   ?
<kinglet> is it bcuz of Ubuntu's iso files? or kernel problem? or installer problem...? I dunno! plz someone help me
<airtonix> newbie2011: you can't install linux without a bootloader
<Sidewinder1> kinglet, Please see my above^.
<airtonix> newbie2011: unless o course you take the less than desirable path of using wubi
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | kinglet
<ubottu> kinglet: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kinglet> Sidewinder1 nope! I didnt
<Sidewinder1> ^
<newbie2011> oh ok, wont that make a new grub? or will Ubuntu will still my default grub editor
<newbie2011> like for update-grub thingie command stuff
<kinglet> ubottu ok I'll try it
<ubottu> kinglet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> kinglet, I'll bet that that's your problem; redownload and md5sum the ISOs to verify; then burn the CDs at the slowest speed.
<vooze> Is there a way to get the "unity top panel" to linux mint? I mean: where the close buttons etc. is all a part of the toppanel.. That would be really nice.. I have seen it on a screenshot, but just dont know how :(
<ayudameporfa> Help me please
<kinglet> Sidewinder1 kk tnx man
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ayudameporfa
<ubottu> ayudameporfa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ayudameporfa> !ask esp
<ayudameporfa> help me please, speak spanish?
<Sidewinder1> !es | ayudameporfa
<ubottu> ayudameporfa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ayudameporfa> Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Welks! :-)
<egrr> hiho, is there a way to restore $HOME permissions to default ? it seems all is messed up on my machine
<Twilight-L> Tried setting up NomachineNX, but every time I connect it either crashes (can't create new session when logging in on non-admin user) or it tells me the max. amount of users is already connected (when trying to connect with admin user, even after rebooting the machine)
<Twilight-L> 'admin' user as in: user with permissions everywhere. The 'non-admin' is a recently created user with no specific permissions.
<arunkumar413> how to send AT commands to a 3g usb modem using python	
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: try asking in #python
<danutz> Hello , I have some questions about gpg ... I generated some keys but the problem is that I can`t find them in the gnupg directory...I mean that ..I don`t know what names do they have..they don`t have the name I choose. so i don`t know which is it...help?
<Kanhiya> is there official channel for customized live cd
<Kanhiya> remastersys or UCK
<Sidewinder1> !remaster | Kanhiya
<ubottu> Kanhiya: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Sidewinder1> Kanhiya, Was that what you were lookin' for?
<Kanhiya> Remastersys & UCK already tried but didn't contain what i want
<Sidewinder1> Kanhiya, Sorry, that was about the best I could do. :-(
<Kanhiya> Sidewinder1: I want to fully cutomize a Linux system based on Debian
<Sidewinder1> ^
<Kanhiya> Sidewinder1: Thanks
<NeedSomeHelp_> Hello, I just installed Ion Auth for CI. I'm a completey newbie to CI. If I go to http://localhost/moosul3/index.php/auth/login, it shows the login screen. Thing is I want the login screen appearing where I want. So when I go to http://localhost/moosul3/index.php/moosul/page, I get "Message: Undefined variable: password" in the form. Can anyone help?
<Sidewinder1> Kanhiya, Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<Kanhiya> Do u know the officail tool with which Ubuntu Distro being compiled
<xangua> gcc¿
<bazhang> !nickspam > Milos
<ubottu> Milos, please see my private message
<Milos> Yeah sorry about that. Although there is absolutely nobody talking in here, which is a completely surprise.
<Milos> This must be ubutun-has-no-issues day.
<magnus__> hi
<magnus__> I have a problem, can anyone help me?
<glebihan> !ask | magnus__
<ubottu> magnus__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnus__> ok sorry :P but my problem is this, i cant get my wirless network to work, i have done all from the ubuntu guide
<edbian> magnus__: what card do you have?
<magnus__> Broadcom BCM311
<edbian> magnus__: Are you online via some other method right now? (it makes the process much much easier)
<magnus__> I using wire now
<edbian> magnus__: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<edbian> magnus__: That installs the firmware and the tool to extract the firmware to use on the card.
<edbian> magnus__: It is not included in ubuntu because the firmware is not open source
<magnus__> ok, i try :)
<edbian> magnus__: sure
<kinglet> I have a problem, I download Ubuntu 11.04 twice but the md5 doesnt match! so I tried Ubuntu 10.04-3 and again md5 does not matched. What is the problem u guys think?
<Helsinkiii> hi. Why does it take an exorbitant amount of time for my music folder to load? I have ~ 200 albums
<Kingsy> guys, perhaps someone could explain someone to me, cos I am just learning the ropes with ubuntu, I love the reops cos it makes it really easy to install/remove things.. BUT say I want something that isnt in the reops.. you download a .tar.gz file or whatever.. firstly how do you install that? and secondly if I decide I don't want it, how do you remove it? is there a general practice to make sure you do it correctly and don't end up with files all over
<Kingsy> something**
<Helsinkiii> The last time I had to wait long times for folders to display their contents properly, my HD crashed
<edbian> Kingsy: .tar.gz sometimes have uninstall scripts that allow you to easily remove everything.  Sometimes they dont' and it's a pain. As for installing .tar.gz let me get you a link.
<xangua> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Kingsy> edbian: cheers
<edbian> Kingsy: http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/04/19/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-condensed/
<edbian> Kingsy: sometimes you have to compile the code in a .tar.gz sometimes you don't.  Installing and compiling are not the same thing at all.
<magnus__> firmware-b43- installer dosent work, but i used sudo apt-get install firmware-b43, is that right?
<edbian> Kingsy: You should always us ehte package manager first
<Kingsy> edbian: thanks for the info and link.. reading it now
<edbian> magnus__: the package name is firmware-b43-installer     no spaces.  So the command is sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> Kingsy: sure
<kinglet> any suggest?
<magnus__> ok :P
<Kingsy> edbian: what is aptitude? I use apt-get
<edbian> Kingsy: aptitude is a slightly more advanced version of apt-get.  Either one is fine, they are roughly the same and do the same job (package management)
<Kingsy> edbian: ah ok
<edbian> Kingsy: In a lot of cases they are interchangeable.  like sudo aptitude install <x> sudo apt-get install <x>
<magnus__> ok that worked
<Helsinkiii> anyone?
<edbian> magnus__: you have both packages installed?
<Kingsy> ok nice one
<Helsinkiii> the more albums I get, the longer it takes to open the directory. but it takes a REALLY long time
<magnus__> yes
<edbian> Helsinkiii: look at your hdd in disk utility
<Helsinkiii> like 10 seconds to open it
<edbian> magnus__: sudo modprobe b43
<magnus__> oki :)
<Helsinkiii> edbian, what do i look for
<edbian> Helsinkiii: the smart test (it opens a dialog and explains all the issues quite well)
<Helsinkiii> edbian, it shows green lights for everything, or n/a
<edbian> Helsinkiii: then the disk is fine (and I'm not sure what the problem is)
<kinglet> please someone help me
<Helsinkiii> edbian: RAM?
<magnus__> edbian: some thing more? :)
<edbian> kinglet: that is strange.  All I can see is try again! :P
<edbian> Helsinkiii: perhaps
<edbian> magnus__: wifi should be working now.  is it not?
<nfr> Hey :)
<kinglet> edbian I can't understand! I download Ubuntu for 3 times :( but same problem
<nfr> Is it possible to restrict a certain ssh account to only one ip?
<magnus__> no, but do I have to restart my computer?
<kinglet> edbian I want to know what is the problem when the Md5sum doesnt match?
<edbian> kinglet: I do not know.  Are you looking at the correct md5sum on the web page?
<ShishKabab> I'm sorry to ask this here but I'm about to commit a necessary evil: installing Windows 7. I currently have a /boot (ext3) partition, a / (ext4) partition, a /home (ext4) partition and after that an extended partition with a NTFS and swap partition in it. It appears Win7 refuses to install on a logical partition, maybe because it wants to install a bootloader. If I let Win7 take the /boot partition and after that reinstall Grub on, will Win7 still
<edbian> magnus__: sudo modprobe b43     that should make it work without needed a restart.  Did you already run that?
<ShishKabab> work?
<kinglet> edbian yes, C:\Users\Kinglet\Documents\My downloads>md5sum ubuntu-11.04-des
<kinglet> a263de4ca381fc8f0783564733510a02 *ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<magnus__> no
<kinglet> edbian and C:\Users\Kinglet\Documents\My downloads>md5sum ubuntu-10.04.3-des
<kinglet> f1c14ac88e84576b5fc2791119bb856f *ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<edbian> kinglet: It means some of the bits from the download were changed (from hardware error) or it means the webmaster posted the wrong md5sum on the site
<kinglet> edbian https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kinglet> edbian hardware error? my hardware?
<kinglet> edbian like HDD error?
<magnus__> can we use a remote-tool?
<edbian> kinglet: Perhpas the md5sums on the site are outdated
<edbian> magnus__: sudo iwlist scan    does it list wifi networks?
<edbian> magnus__: I do not want to use a remote tool
<kinglet> edbian (Supported until October 2012)
<magnus__> no, it did yesterday, but not no.
<magnus__> ok
<edbian> ShishKabab: If you install grub it will write over /boot.  If windows 7 used /boot it will not longer boot.  I think windows 7 wants to be primary and wants more than one partition and wants to have the boot partition first on the drive with the boot flag
<kinglet> edbian because when I want install the Ubuntu, I got this error ms "kernel panic, unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<edbian> kinglet: oh rly
<edbian> kinglet: Try downloading ubuntu from a different source
<magnus__> i'll try to do what i did yesterday and coming back to you :)
<kinglet> edbian ok I'll try it. Tnx man
<magnus__> thanx for the help so far :)
<ShishKabab> edbian: Yes, that's what I also fear and hoping to avoid.
<edbian> magnus__: I am sure about how to get this card to work. run sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> kinglet: sure
<edbian> ShishKabab: yes, you'd have to ask for more details in #windows
<ShishKabab> edbian: Haha. I didn't expect to find that sort of thing on freenode. I'll check there.
<edbian> ShishKabab: sure
<edbian> ShishKabab: just don't mention to them the ubuntu install.  It isn't relevant and it will turn them off
<magnus__> yes I did but i got interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<edbian> ShishKabab: In most cases it is much easier to install windows first and then install ubuntu
<edbian> magnus__: for wlan0 as well?
<magnus__> yes
<edbian> magnus__: sudo rfkill list     then is the last step
<edbian> magnus__: That command tells if things are blocked.  Is anything blocked?
<ShishKabab> edbian: Yes, I know. But I don't feel like doing a reinstall (= waste of time) just for Windows so I'm trying to avoid that.
<edbian> ShishKabab: sure
<magnus__> hp-wifi wireless LAN :hard blocked is blocked
<edbian> magnus__: that means you switched the card off
<edbian> magnus__: with the kill switch on the laptop
<edbian> :)
<edbian> silly magnus__ :P
<magnus__> yeah I forgot that :P sorry :P
<kad_> hey, i need help!! how i can re-boot from old kernal ( i have 2.6.8-10 and 2.6.8-8), i want to boot back to the 8 but i doesn't appear during boot how? the 2.6.8-8 still found in the /lib/modules and in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg!! thanks in advamce
<edbian> magnus__: now it should start working again
<magnus__> oh I love you :D tnx very very much :D
<edbian> magnus__: ha, dork
<magnus__> :D and you are an angel :D
<cythrill> Hello all, I am trying to open up a new command prompt and exectue a command using one line,   when i try:   termx -e grimwepa      the terminal just flashes open then closes, can anyone help?
<magnus__> tnx again, bye :D
<Mrokii> Is it a known problem that sometimes windows don't receive key-presses in Ubuntu 11.04 even though the windows are the active ones? I notice that mainly when I have opened two or more Gnome-Terminal-Windows.
<bluepixel2> Is there a flag I can pass to dpkg when I'm installing a kernel to make it the default kernel to boot?
<OmegaLimit> Hi, I'm having some trouble with an HDMI out to a TV using Ubuntu 11.04 on a GeForce 8200M G video card; I was here a week ago with the same problem but I'm hoping maybe someone will know how to fix this
<Striker3070> 11.04, what is the command to stop, then start network services from the terminal window
<OmegaLimit> When I go into NVIDIA X Server Settings and try to enable the TV, either my laptop locks up or the TV doesn't respond and the laptop receives the new resolution/settings that the TV should be getting
<cythrill> excuse me i mean xterm -e
<OmegaLimit> Oddly, after just inputting the same settings for the TV about 30 times last time, the output just suddenly worked but then wouldn't work again once unplugged
<mockenh_> Striker3070, you can restart NetworkManager via 'restart network-manager' (needs root)
<OmegaLimit> Does anyone know what might be the issue?
<Joe0006> is there a way to check if everything is working right on ubuntu ?
<Joe0006> like if somehting missing or broken
<Striker3070> mockenh - thank you
<yeats> Joe0006: a better approach is to tell us what's *not* working right ;-)
<Joe0006> yeats i install some software using apt-get and sometimes they are not there
<Joe0006> so i need to know in the future how to find out if something is broken in the system
<yeats> Joe0006: do you have specifics?
<Joe0006> nope
<Joe0006> in windows you can scan for errors in the windows dir, harddisk, registry
<Mrokii> Joe0006: Do you mean that the install-process fails?
<kad_> hey, i need help!! how i can re-boot from old kernel ( i have 2.6.8-10 and 2.6.8-8), i want to boot back to the 8 but i doesn't appear during boot how? the 2.6.8-8 still found in the /lib/modules and in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg!! thanks in advance
<Joe0006> i want same stuff
<cythrill> anyone have any ideas about  mine?
<yeats> Joe0006: you can check whether a program is installed by doing (in the terminal): 'dpkg -l | grep <packagename>' where package name is either part or all of the specific package name
<OmegaLimit> kad_: Can you get the grub menu to come up when you start your computer?
<yeats> Joe0006: either that or you can open Synaptic and do keyword searches on what you have installed
<kad_> <OmegaLimit> yes
<kad_> OmegaLimit bu the 2.6.38.8 not found although in the grub.cfg it's
<Joe0006> thanks yeats
<rp> hi peeps, i am having trouble getting dhclient.conf working
<rp> anyone got experience with it?
<rp> i want to have additional search parameter
<ShArkY_> rp: shoot
<OmegaLimit> kad_: I think there might be a few issues with that; it'll show up in my grub boot but if I try to boot into it, it'll hang
<yeats> Joe0006: there are diagnostic tools for Ubuntu/Linux, yes, but they're different than what you're used to seeing
<rp> so i use append domain-name ' bbb.com' and restart network but /etc/resolv.conf still doesn't show the change
<kad_> OmegaLimit, then why it doesn't appear to me ?
<OmegaLimit> kad_: I'm not sure :(
<ShArkY_> rp: what are you trying to achieve ?
<zykotick9> cythrill, do you have gnome installed?
<rp> ShArkY_  so on ec2 /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting updated
<rp> and i need to have a search hostname in resolv.conf to make my app work
<rp> i could overrite it using puppet but i didn't wnat dhcp and puppet to fight
<cythrill> yes blackbuntu with gnome
<zykotick9> cythrill, that wasn't an invite to PM.  Best of luck.
<rp> so wanted to configure it using dhclient.conf instead
<cythrill> yeah sorry , hit the wrong button, was msginng someone else
<cythrill> wow really?
<ShArkY_> rp: For me it still not very clear what you are trying to achieve. Can you please explain from the beginning ?
<rp> sorry, so i have a hostname in the code called memcache
<rp> and based on the environement i am on, i want the code to use it with a different domain name
<ShArkY_> what kind of code ?
<rp> web application
<ShArkY_> oke
<rp> so in dev /etc/resolv.conf will contain dev.hosts.bla.com which makes memcache.dev.hosts.bla.com
<ShArkY_> yes
<rp> similarly on qa it becomes memcache.qa.hosts.bla.com
<rp> so on ec2, i want it to contain hosts.bla.com which means memcache.hosts.bla.cm
<rp> now when i make an entry in resolv.conf ec2's dhcp overrites it
<rp> so what i wanted to do was that i wanted its dhcp do its job but at the same time add my entries in there as welll
<rp> did i make sense this time? :P
<cythrill> Hello all, I am trying to open up a new command prompt and exectue a command using one line,   when i try:   xterm -e grimwepa      the terminal just flashes open then closes, can anyone help?
<ShArkY_> by ec2 you mean the amazon cloud ?
<dr3mro> plz my laptop on high load overheats and shutdown .. tried to upgrad the kernel to 3.0 and the heat generated on normal use is lower but when i try 7zip a file it can't complete .... shutdown from heat i had to manually scale down cpu speed from 1.8 to 1.3 to keep from overheating but i need to make scaling automatic according to heat what should i do ?????????
<rp> yes
<rp> that's right
<rp> but the problem is independent of ec2/aws
<rp> i am trying to get it working on ubuntu vm
<rp> and it doens't work there either
<ShArkY_> You could a domain name to the config of your dhcp-server.
<rp> i don't control that
<ShArkY_> Where is the server ?
<rp> its aws' dhcpd
<ShArkY_> what is aws ?
<rp> amazon web service
<ShArkY_> (just trying to get the picture clear overhere)
<rp> that' alright, sorry if i am not clear
<yeats> !pm | Joe0006 - I'm happy to help, but:
<ubottu> Joe0006 - I'm happy to help, but:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ShArkY_> And do they send you a domain-name in their DHCP offer ?
<rp> yes
<rp> theyd o
<ShArkY_> and dhclient writes this domain name to resolv.conf. Correct ?
<ShArkY_> in the search entry
<rp> yes that's right
<rp> yes
<ShArkY_> rp: do the following:
<zykotick9> cythrill, open gnome-terminal, Edit / Profile Prefrences - Title and Command tab - "When command exits:" switch to "Hold the terminal open" then use "gnome-terminal -e FOO" and the window won't close (so you can see what's happening)
<ShArkY_> vi /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/nodnsupdate
<ShArkY_> Append this piece of code:
<ShArkY_> #!/bin/sh
<ShArkY_> make_resolv_conf(){
<ShArkY_> 	:
<ShArkY_> }
<FloodBot1> ShArkY_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShArkY_> chmod +x /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/nodnsupdate
<rp> k, thanks! and how do put custom values in there?
<ShArkY_> You want to overwrite the domain name you are getting from aws ?
<rp> i want to 'search' part of resolve be appeneded with my own values
<ShArkY_> Well, you can just make a search entry in /etc/resolv.conf. With the fix above, it will not overwrite it
<ShArkY_> Or do I not understand correctly ?
<rp> but it will update everything else properly? like nameserver etc right?
<ShArkY_> No.. this ones will be statis as well.
<rp> hmm, this won't work for me (i have tried it and ensures that my file doens't get changed) but i wanted to ensure that dhcpd can update everything else but also append my provdided values work
<rp> i am not sure why dhclient.conf doesn't work
<rp> is that no longer used anymore? there are man pages for it though?
<link307> is there anybody can help me ?
<compdoc> maybe
<zykotick9> !ask | link307
<ubottu> link307: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShArkY_> rp: Looking at dhclient.conf now
<BluesKaj> rp, NM will overwrite any user inserted values in resolv.conf
<ShArkY_> You see a request part in that config
<rp> yes
<rp> that's right
<ShArkY_> You could also leave out domain-name there
<link307> " sudo ssh -qTfnN -D port username@server  " i connected ssh with this method successfully but how can i disconnect it?
<rp> ah!  cool let me try that again
<BluesKaj> link307, usually 'exit' will work
<ShArkY_> Link307: or try ctrl+c
<oCean> ctrl+d is logout
<Soulis77-SE> Hi everyone. Could someone give me a suggestion for a "backup" site online. I mean I site where I can view current and history pages of a certain URL. I know there are some out there but can't remember url.
<ShArkY_> right
<link307> BluesKaj: but actually the ssh is running background
<rp> link307: type fg
<Abhijit> Soulis77-SE, stumbleupon?
<ShArkY_> Link307: Then you should search for the process id in your process list and kill it:)
<link307> rp: i use "jobs" but thers is nothing
<ShArkY_> link307: ps auxwww | grep -i ssh
<Soulis77-SE> Abhijit: No, I know the URL, but I would like to look how the page looked like one week ago or something like that.. :)O
<ShArkY_> (in a console)
<Abhijit> Soulis77-SE, no idea what do you want. try in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<link307> ShArkY_: but i still want to adjust it (just want to resee it) dont want to kill
<ShArkY_> ah sorry:)
<DigDug> I'm in a birthing class...... brutal
<Soulis77-SE> Abhijit: Thanks I change channel.
<Abhijit> :-o
<ShArkY_> link307: I think you should ssh a different way, so you could get it back to the forground, as rp suggested
<oCean> DigDug: wrong channel
<DigDug> im birthing a distro of ubuntu
<link307> rp: "fg" can only restore the "job"  but there's nothing when i type "jobs"
<oCean> DigDug: do you have a support question?
<glebihan> link307: with "ps -ef", you should be able to see which tty/pts the ssh process is attached to
<rp> if you can't find it anywhere its problem not there link307
<link307> glebihan: yeah, i know. maybe you just misunderstand , & i just want to see the running ssh in my terminal again
<glebihan> link307: yes but for that to be possible, the process must be attached to the virtual console of that terminal
<ShArkY_> link307: you should kill the process for now, and start it a different way
<link307> ShArkY_: hah, got it .  just wanna know how to fix this weird problem
<ShArkY_> Link307: I cannot think of any way to get this program back to the foreground again
<Newbuntu2> hello
<link307> glebihan: absolutely i can kill it . i just want to fix it elegantly. :-D
<Sidewinder1> Hi Newbuntu2
<glebihan> link307: I didn't suggest you killed it. I suggested you checked if the process is attached to the correct virtual console
<Newbuntu2> can someone recommend a USB video capture device (must be able to capture S-video) that works in Ubuntu well?
<ShArkY_> rp: How things are going ?
<link307> ShArkY_: glebihan: rp:  thx guys . maybe it is actually not a problem. :p
<ShArkY_> Link307: I don't think it is either:) But glad I could help
<Greg___> Hi, is there anyone on that could lend an ear to my ubuntu problem and possibly help me? I tried in beginners but no one on there I guess
<crunchbang> sure Greg_ whats the problem?
<zykotick9> link307, <UNRELATED TO YOUR ISSUE, BUT> you probably don't need to use "sudo ssh ..." try just "ssh ..."
<[THC]AcidRain> ok now im just wondering if its my router or my computer. but when i had ubuntu 9.04, my comp would disconnect quite often. at least once every 2 hrs. and once every 4 hrs, it would pretty much disconnect and stay off. and i would have to reset the router. but what makes me think its my computer now, is after i installed ubuntu 11.04, everything worked perfect up until yesturday. it all worked fine for about 3 weeks.
 * inxagu says hi
<ShArkY_> AcidRain: What do you mean by disconnect? Link down ?
<link307> zykotick9: tried it . same~
<compdoc> [THC]AcidRain, what network card you use? some can overheat
<[THC]AcidRain> ShArkY_, well to my knowledge the router would still be working to an extent. im wondering if ubuntu is causing my route rproblems
<magnus> Hi again, what antivirus is best to ubuntu, and free?
<link307> zykotick9: no difference
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, Did you try upgrading the firmware on the router? I had a similiar problem and that fixed it.
<[THC]AcidRain> compdoc, im not sure, how to determine network card?
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, i may just have to try that. its an older linksys router
<crunchbang> mangus: clam av
<zykotick9> link307, but there is a difference, ssh is no longer being run as root.  This was a general comment, not specific to your issue.
<ShArkY_> AcidRain: which version ?
<[THC]AcidRain> WRT110 1.0.04 firmware
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, Linksys too, was the one I had problems with.
<majorastro> does ubutnu have security cam software
<inxagu> Am running lubuntu live, out of Ifree nodes. How do I fix that within session?
<[THC]AcidRain> so you believe its my router and not uubuntu?
<Greg___> Ok, so I have ubuntu on my laptop a hp pavilion zv6000 when I initially installed it the wired internet connection worked right out of the box, altho I had some problem with the wireless.  But yesterday Natty wanted me to download an upgrade which included a generic linux kernal, and since I did upgrade I can't get my wired nore my wireless connection to work, and they both did before I installed that upgrade
<crunchbang> majorastro: you mean like prey?
<Abhijit> majorastro, it has web cam softwares. if thats what you need.
<majorastro> looking for seciruty cam software for ubuntu
<majorastro> no i need someting for my ip security cameras
<ShArkY_> AcidRain: That's hard to say. Don't you have another computer/device connected to the router ?
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, Only problem with that solution is that you gotta' use winbloze to accomplish...:-(
<link307> zykotick9: actually it is running smoothly .
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, what you mean? i have to have winbloze to update firmware? :/
<zykotick9> Greg___, when you boot up to you see a grub menu where you can choose what kernel?  (hold shift down if you aren't seeing it)  If you boot the old kernel does it work?
<link307> zykotick9: i think it is not in the background and just the process is alive
<ShArkY_> Winbloze eq Windows
<Abhijit> majorastro, what you expect it to do? alarm on change in the scenario?
<[THC]AcidRain> ShArkY_, i got that much :P
<Abhijit> or as suggested by crunchbang try prey majorastro
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, On second thought, maybe not; 192.168.1.1 and go through menu; Side opened his big mouth before thinking through; sorry..
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah i remmeber seeing the update link. let me try to find it
<majorastro> no i need software that records video from securty cameras
 * Sidewinder1 Been on here too long :-/
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, ok i found it. now my question is, upgrading firmware is kinda scary. how would i go about getting a proper version that i know that works
<Abhijit> majorastro, i found camstream and zoneminder in software center
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, im looking at this: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WRT110
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, That's kinda' a loaded question; just shut down all other programs and select update firmware, that's the best advice I can give you.
<[THC]AcidRain> oh, so my router will automatically find what it needs?
<crunchbang> majorastro: also motion
<Kingsy> I just completed a grsync Rsync process exit status: 23, it said the process completed with errors.. how do i find out what the errors were?
<compdoc> this isnt your ISP's router?
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, well actually thats not the case here. i only have a "browse" button to select a downloaded firmware
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, It should BUT, your milage may vary. :D
<Kingsy> ohh nm its cos it couldnt copy lost+found
<Greg___> Ok, so I used the grub chooser and booted into the old kernal and everything works fine
<crunchbang> cool
<Abhijit> Greg___, report a bug
<majorastro> ok motion and zoneminder look good thanks
<Greg___> Ok, how do I do that?
<Abhijit> !bug | Greg___
<ubottu> Greg___: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kingsy> what is the setting in grsync to sync files that are new or have been modified and leave everything else? or is that what happens by default?
<link307> zykotick9: ssh   -q：Quiet mode  -T：Disable pseudo-tty allocation.  -f : placing itself in the background.    will these options make any sense
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I believe that it's somewhere in the config/options menu.
<Greg___> Ok, so I'll check out that website and figure out how to report the bug, now am I going to have to just continue to use the old kernel till it gets fixed?
<zykotick9> link307, not to me, but i don't really know what you are trying to do.
<crunchbang> Greg___: yep
<crunchbang> if you want internets
<Greg___> Ok, thanks guys
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: hmm I cant see it
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, If memory serves, it also has a 'test' command to try.
<Abhijit> Greg___, you just need to type ubuntu-bug <package name>
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, the next firmware upgrade for me is 1.0.04 to 1.0.07 :/ thats not a big jum...
<Abhijit> in terminal
<[THC]AcidRain> jump....*
<link307> zykotick9: ok, ok
<Greg___> type it in this chat or on the linux terminal?
<Greg___> sorry, I'm real new
<Abhijit> Greg___, linux terminal
<Greg___> how do I find out the package name?
<Abhijit> Greg___, wait for a sec
<Abhijit> let me ask in bug channel
<zykotick9> Greg___, what kernel is it that isn't working?  You probably need the specific version #.
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, I had that problem with linksys on a win box; not the one I'm currently on, so I can't really help further, sorry. :-(
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: hmm what do you mean? I am using the GUI yeah? also how do you stop it trying to sync lost+found it just errors everytime it tries
<[THC]AcidRain> Sidewinder1, its cool. thanks for your help to this point. im going to upgrade and show up here again. let you know how it went
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I haven't use it in a while but I think there was a place to include/exclude files/directories..
<Greg___> it's kernal 2.6.38-11-generic and my comp works with 2.6.38-10
<Sidewinder1> [THC]AcidRain, No prob. :-)
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: there isnt, there is a additional options box, but I don't know what I can enter in there..
<zykotick9> Greg___, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 814316 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty's kernel update 2.6.38-11 kills network card config" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Kingsy> and there isnt any options to do with only updating files when they have a newer timestamp
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Don't you also have an "advanced options"?
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Mine does.
<Kingsy> yup, there is nothing of note
<Greg___> Ok, so if the bugs already been reported should I report it again?
<Kingsy> checksum preserve keep pertial symlinks etc etc
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: nothing that refers to what I need
<Abhijit> Greg___, mark the bug in that link given by zykotick9 as affects to you too and if needed commend the description
<Abhijit> Greg___, no just mark it as affect to you also
<Greg___> Ok, thanks alot guys
<zykotick9> Greg___, that bug was marked "invalid" unfortunately, but you should still probably add details to it, IF you use realtek
<ResQue> how can i switch between terminal tabs in ubunut
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I see what you mean; all you really need to back up id your /home.
<Sidewinder1> is, even.
<ResQue> using the keyboard
<Arney> What's wrong with the EPIC suggestion #5? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28433
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: I have done that.. and its backed up..
<Abhijit> ResQue, alt <num> or ctrl <num> I think
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: but if I run it again, it backs up fully again, whereas it should say "the backup is upto date or whatever"
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: also I get an error about lost+found everytime it runs.. which is a little annoying
<ResQue> Abhijit: alt+nul on my system, thanks
<Abhijit> ResQue, also try ctrl -> or ctrl <-
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, All the rest of your ubuntu OS is in the / section and if there's a problem with that you just reinstall
<dr3mro> plz i need a list of unofficial linux kernels available out there ??
<oCean> Arney: this is not a discussion channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<guy__> Hello. Does anyone have experiences on installing xubuntu on a Asus 1101HA?
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: huh?
<oCean> dr3mro: what?
<Arney> oCean got it.
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: do you know what I am asking?
<Arney> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr3mro> oCean, I know there is many modified kernels releases not by linus but by community memebers
<oCean> dr3mro: I don't see how that is related to #ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, That's strange; my lost nfound is in my root dir, not home.
<Kingsy> hmmm
<Kingsy> it could be cos I mved the contents over from another drive
<ResQue> Abhijit: i tryed that first it didnt work :(
<Abhijit> ok
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: ah ok, I got rid of the lost+found
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, You might check your root dir for lost+found; if it's there you can "probably" delete it from your /home.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Kingsy> yeah done :)
<Abhijit> Greg___, do you have a source complied driver for your network interfaces?
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: ok so now, how do I change grsync so it only updates the backup drive if something has changed?
<zykotick9> Kingsy, see if you can add "--exclude=lost+found" to your rsync command
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I love when a plan comes together.
<usr13> dr3mro: YOu might find what you want at:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Stand by.
<Kingsy> zykotick9: yeah I got that fixed without.. cheers tho
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: np
<zykotick9> Kingsy, "got rid of lost+found"?  you didn't delete it did you?
<Kingsy> zykotick9: yeah.. why?
<zykotick9> Kingsy, wow.  good luck with that.
<Kingsy> lol
<llutz> Lost+Found will be recreated by fsck if needed, no harm
<Sidewinder1> zykotick9, He got rid of the lost+found in his /home
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, according to llutz it doesn't matter.
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: no hes right I shouldnt have done it, my home is a mounted drive
<Kingsy> but thank the lord it doesnt matter :P
<llutz> Sidewinder1: every ext-fs has an own "lost+found"
<n2i> Is there any bug with ibus-pinyin on 11.04?
<Tank852> Please help, doing updates. Ubuntu keeps asking for the installation disk over and over and over again. How can I fix this?
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, That's why I prefaced with "propbably".
<zykotick9> Tank852, Software Sources - uncheck the CDROM
<Kingsy> yeah, it was my dumb fault.. but nm
<Tank852> zykotick9: how do i do that
<zykotick9> Tank852, sorry, I'm not sure on 11.04 -- check in U.S.C. for Software Sources
<usr13> Tank852: Administration -> Software sources
<Tank852> ahh, thank you
<Greg___> Abhijit see, i think thats the problem, i didnt reinstall the drivers... the wired card i installed through the ui and the wireless i installed through the terminal but i cant find the guide back that helped me with that.  but with the new kernal in other drivers it says my card is installed but it doesnt work?
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I can't give the specific answer; you might try ticking "size only" but if the file has changed but is the same size, I don't think it'll back it up.
<zykotick9> Tank852, do you have and Administration / Software sources?  I didn't think that was there anymore.
<Tank852> zykotick9: Yes, I found it
<Tank852> Im on 10.04
<zykotick9> Tank852, ahh
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: ok.. thats probably going to be enough.. thanks
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: worked great.. thanks m8 :)
<Kingsy> really appriciate it
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, I'm relatively sure there's a way to do exactly what you want; I'm just not sure how. :-(
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Hey, great!
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: well at least this is something :)
<me-alone> hi...can Ubuntu be installed on PS3
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Fun, isn't it?
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: I wonder if there is a way of putting this on a timer so it runs every 5 days or something?
<Kingsy> or every 7 days..
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: possible?
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Read up on cron, type, in terminal man cron.
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: thanks  will do
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Kingsy> brb just gotta restart
<elkclone> ok
<elkclone> lol
<llutz> Kingsy: check rsnapshot for automated backups, it also allows to exclude things from being backed-up
<Kingsy> llutz: cool, is this something that runs in conjunction with rsync ?
<llutz> Kingsy: it uses rsync , yes
<Kingsy> ah cool
<Kingsy> thanks..
<hammma> Hello all
<Taos> I havent used ubuntu in years. Which version am I picking x86 or 64bit?
<Taos> Im on a 64bit machine
<[THC]AcidRain> 64 :)
<glebihan> Taos, 64
<Taos> Is the 64bit version loved?
<Sidewinder1> Taos, Either 10.04 or 11.04
<mukti> In Firefox on my windows machine, I can use ctrl+1, ctrl+2, ctrl+3, etc. to switch tabs. I can also hit backspace to go back. These key combinations don't work on firefox on my linux machine; is there a way to enable them, or set them up?
<Taos> I mean does software come out supporting both 64 / 32 bit
<zykotick9> me-alone, gnu/linux on PS3 will have probably have disappointing performance due to the low amount of memory in the PS3.  Plus, you'd need to find a PPC distro.
<Sidewinder1> Taos, 10.04 is LTS, Long Term Service.
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, Long Term Support actually
<Taos> Sidewinder1: Not bothered about LTS :P
<glebihan> Taos, 64bit is widely supported now
<Taos> glebihan: wonderful
<hammma> windows manager decoration keeps on crashing that is , window frame, min, max buttons won't be there, the question is there a log file from which I can know why it's crashing?
<Taos> 11.04 here I come
<Sidewinder1> zykotick9, I stand corrected. :-)
<Taos> Is there any support for swapping the session around? Like going from the standard to Awesome etcetc
<soreau> zykotick9: me-alone: As I understand it, yellow dog linux remains the optimal distro for playstations. This doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu though. Google it ;)
<Bl4ckbird> Taos, if you dont *know* you need 64-bit, then stick w/ 32-bit.
<Taos> Bl4ckbird: If Im on a 64 bit machine surely I will get more from it
<Bl4ckbird> no, you may even get less out of it
<mukti> Does anyone know about firefox shortcuts?
<zykotick9> Taos, how much memory do you have?
<Taos> 4gb on this machine
<zykotick9> Taos, that's a boarder-line amount - i run 64bit on my 4GB machine though
<Bl4ckbird> then I would say stay w/ 32bit
<Taos> Bl4ckbird: oh?
<latagore> Why not just check what architecture you are running...
<latagore> instead of guessing
<Kingsy> is there a way to remove a drive from the places menu? so if I wanted to mount it I would have to use "mount" ?
<oCean> Taos: I have not had any problems running 64bit in years. The 64bit flash might be a problem, but the 32bit runs just fine. All packages are also in 64bit, so no problems there
<Kingsy> its a backup drive.. so its pretty pointless having it in the menu
<mukti> Is there any way to change keyboard shortcuts in firefox?
<zykotick9> Does "flashplugin-nonfree" install 64bit flash on Ubuntu?
<oCean> mukti: maybe try #firefox channel?
<latagore> Bl4ckbird, if he changes hardware, then he might get more out of it
<latagore> zykotick9, it should
<inxagu> mukti: google 'firefox shortcuts' will reveal all
<zykotick9> latagore, "should" isn't the answer I'm looking for.  I "know" it does on Debian, but I'm asking about Ubuntu.
<oCean> inxagu: don't suggest to google, thanks
<Bl4ckbird> if he gets > 4G ram, he will. otherwise, 64-bit consumes more memory, depending on what he's doing it might matter. then again, he would probably never notice the difference either way.
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, is it OK for a preinst script to run an uninstaller of a program which is not installed using dpkg? The program in question is the git version of the package.
<Taos> Bl4ckbird: Im a programmer
<inxagu> oCean, sorry, it seemed off-topic
<zykotick9> Bl4ckbird, "consumes more memory" isn't exactly accurate (you're using the 32bit world as your baseline)
<Bl4ckbird> so you know 64-bit pointers are twice as large as a 32-bit pointer. so each pointer takes 2x the ram to store.
<oCean> Taos: I agree with the 2nd part of Bl4ckbird's post: you probably won't notice any difference
<Guest86473> sa orospu cocuklarý
<Bl4ckbird> so allocation-happy apps like Java apps, etc. all consume more. You probably wont notice the difference in that regard, but it's more pressure on your L1/L2 caches, longer fetches, etc.
<latagore> zykotick9, well I apologize. You could open up synaptic and check the supported architectures. If ia64 or amd64 is listed, 64 bit should be available; not to mention it downloads directly from adobe.com anyways, which has 64 bit versions of flash
<Taos> Hmm
<Taos> Well
<Bl4ckbird> i run 64bit, but have 8G ram on these machines. Browse from a Mac, so i dont know if flash/64 works or not. It used to be a pita to get flash working in 64-bit
<Lekensteyn> 64b flash is available from ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<zykotick9> latagore, I don't think opening my Debian synaptic is going to help - I already know it installs 64bit ;)  Thus my question.  Thanks for the input.
<Taos> I can run 32bit binaries from 64bit (sorry im having a brainfart)
<Whabo> Helllo
<zykotick9> Taos, most
<Taos> zykotick9: So long as I can run python32bit I hate the 64bit version for some reason or other
<zykotick9> Taos, sorry that i don't specifically know about
<latagore> zykotick9, oh, I assumed you were running Ubuntu already. Ubuntu also uses synaptic as its package manager
<Oogabooga> win7 > linux
<latagore> Epic troll line
<Oogabooga> mac > linux
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Oogabooga
<ubottu> Oogabooga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> Oogabooga: stop that
<Oogabooga> suk it
<Sidewinder1> Bye!
<Oogabooga> sorry i'll be good i promise
<curiousx> Bl4ckbird: can you see video from youtube ?
<Oogabooga> fedora > ubuntu
<dr3mro> please help me do i have an issue with acpi ???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/671009/
<raj> hiii
<latagore> zykotick9, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flashplugin-nonfree Here should finally be the answer you are looking for [: AMD64 is listed, so
<Whabo> Who is usimg 64 bit?
<oCean> Whabo: many, don't take polls here
<zykotick9> latagore, :)  good try, but that could still be installing the 32bit flash
<Taos> Well im tryin 64bit
<qwertyuiop> Hello!
<assasinflyer> hola
<latagore> zykotick9, If you want, you could download the source for the package and dig through to see what version it downloads from adobe. I can look at it for you, if it means anything
<zykotick9> latagore, thanks - but it was just a "for my knowledge" question - so you don't need to bother (I still don't have an answer, but perhaps someday I will)
 * inxagu  plz, howto Ifree-up Inodes on a 'live' system?    I have '/dev/loop0 Iuse=100% /rofs' from df -i. Am I in right channel?
<yeats> zykotick9: latagore: if you download the deb, you can do 'less <pkgname>.deb' to view its contents
<yeats> just a cool feature of debs and less, in case you weren't aware ;-)
<zykotick9> yeats, the deb is just a script which will download the actual plugin, it doesn't have the "real" contents
<yeats> zykotick9: I am aware of what a deb file is
<zykotick9> yeats, i'm talking about this specific DEB for flashplugin-nonfree, others aren't like this
<cellardoor1> Can anyone help me with a compilation issue? I am trying to compile Caelum as a dependancy for RigsOfRods. However Caelum can't find BOOST. I have tried installing all the libboost-dev libraries I can find, but nothing is working.
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, I think you're in the correct channel, but I can't answer your question; perhaps another will.
<inxagu> sidewinder thanx ;-)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, Have you searched http://www.ubuntuforums.org?
<tbruff13> how can i set up my home computer to connect like a virutal desktop with my school laptop they both have linux on them
<Bl4ckbird> cellar, try looking at your config.log in the caelum dir, theres probably a way to run ./configure --with-boost-header=/somewhere/boost
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, If no one answers, that'd be my suggestion.
<inxagu> Sidewinder1 Oh, yess, exhaustively. Hours of looking & no further. One would think....
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, I'm just curious, by "live" system, do you mean that you're running from Live CD?
<tbruff13> hello can someone please help
<Sidewinder1> !ask | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inxagu> corrrect, lived-cd, it's unclear where the 'real' filesystems are
<tbruff13> Sidewinder1: i just asked
<tbruff13> how can i set up my home computer to connect like a virutal desktop with my school laptop they both have linux on them
<crunchbang> tbruff13: doesn't ubuntu have a remote desktop application?
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, I know nothing about inodes; what I do know is that any changes that you make when running "live", will not persist after reboot.
<tbruff13> i am using remmina how do i set up the server side like i know how to connect but how do i set up someting to connect to
<inxagu> Sidewinder1 I agree, though it should be possible to set persistence.
<cbhl> inxagu: /rofs should have 100% inode usage; it should be reading off a read-only CD? I believe the live environment uses unionfs and ramdisks to give you a read-write environment
<paulo> ubuntu 11.04 don't conect to wireless, what I can do?
<edbian> paulo: what card do you have?
<cbhl> inxagu: although persistence has always been rather flaky; i can never remember which releases do and don't work with persistance
<Sidewinder1> tbruff13, Yes, ubuntu does have a remote desktop, I've used it on a lan, but I, like you would love to know how to configure it for wan use. :-)
<paulo> it isn't version?
<tbruff13> hello
<tbruff13> ok
<inxagu> cbhl, well, I'm getting 'no space left on device'. There  is space, but  no Ifree. The CD itself is of course full.
<cbhl> you shouldn't be able to write to the CD... what about the ramdisk?
<gr33n7007h> Mac OSX is far superior that any linux distrobution. FACT !!!
<crunchbang> tbruff13: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, Please remember that "live" runs from RAM; perhaps that's why you're getting that error message?
<inxagu> cbhl I think I could delete inode on ramdisc, if I could find it & get past the security.
<gr33n7007h> Especially DEBIAN
<paulo> i'm brasilian, somebudy can help me?
<yeats> inxagu: I think when you get that message when running a liveCD it means that the RAM is full - I've seen the message but I've never investigated very far
<cbhl> inxagu: it doesn't work that way....
<edbian> paulo: what card do you have?
<cbhl> inxagu: can you throw the output of "free" and "df" into a paste somewhere?
<edbian> gr33n7007h: please
<tbruff13> crunchbang: thanks i am using mint but it is based on ubuntu so it should work thanks fort all your help the computer im connecting to is xubuntu
<paulo> I don't know what card is that?
<crunchbang> no worries
<yeats> !persistence | inxagu
<ubottu> inxagu: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<edbian> paulo: sudo lspci | grep Network    will tell you
<Sidewinder1> yeats, Wow, I had no idea! :-)
<paulo> what?
<raptor67682> hello ubuntu world.
<inxagu> Thanx, cbhl & yeats. & ubottu.  I think I'll just lose the session, try to recover my corrupted usb disc, & take it up on forums   :"/
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ sudo lspci
<paulo> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<FloodBot1> paulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raptor67682> I am glad that Ubuntu channel exists. I was short onto #debian channel. Man, some are so un-sympathic against newbies...
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, Best of luck; it'll work out.
<mdaubs> I'm trying to install Natty using the alternate disc (for software raid) and towards the end of the base system install it prompts me to insert the disc labeled "Ubuntu 11.04 Natty..." even though it's already inserted.  I ran an integrity check, pass.  I tried taking the disc out and back in, still doesn't work.  I can't for the life of me figure it out.  Any ideas??
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | paulo
<inxagu> Sidewinder1    :-)  If all is not lost, where is it?
<ubottu> paulo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<julie101010> can anyone help me fix my boot folder which was deleted by accident?
<Sidewinder1> inxagu, I can't answer that, I'm sorry...
<MagicJ> I want to use thunderbird with enigmail on 10.4 - when I download the enigmail it says that it is incompatible with the version of thunderbird that I have - where do I get versions that are in step
<Linus> salve
<devish> is facebook chat available via pidgin
<raptor67682> hello : in this command is there advantage using dcfldd rather than dd?  dcfldd if=/dev/sda of=/media/DISK/MySystem.img
<Sidewinder1> julie101010, If it's grub: sudo update-grub. If win, insert win disk and execute fixmbr.
<devish> there is a option but it does not connect
<julie101010> Sidewinder1, thanks, no win
<inxagu> At least I have the answer to "why are we all here?".      It's because we aren't somewhere else.... Enough of-topics, bye & thanku
<edbian> devish: yes
<edbian> devish: did you put /home in there?
<paulo> how can i conect to wireless in ubuntu 11.04!!
<devish> but it says xmpp id
<edbian> devish: Domain: chat.facebook.com  Resource: Home
<devish> edbian, where?
<gr33n7007h> paulo is it wep or wpa
<edbian> devish: Those are critical (edit account)
<hagus> When I do  sudo cp /home/calum/Public/leo /var/www/leo why do I get the message "cp: omitting directory `/home/calum/Public/leo'" and no copying takes place?
<devish> edbian, no
<edbian> hagus: but -r  for recursive to copy folders / subfolders
<yeats> hagus: you have to do 'cp -r'
<llutz> hagus: cp -r or cp -a
<edbian> devish: no ?
<edbian> yeats: llutz beat you!
<yeats> edbian: :-P
<hagus> thanks edbian, yeats and llutz :)
<devish> edbian, i have to just write HOME or /home
<devish> ?
<arhad> devish: /home
<edbian> devish: just home
<mongy> I made an encrypted partition on my usb hd with the disk utility app, it uses cryptsetup, does anyone know how to change the passphrase I set on it?
<arhad> edbian: I've never seen programms which receive HOME argument
<llutz> xmpp resource is just a string without deeper sense, isn't it?
 * hagus has successfully copied recursively
<arhad> edbian: sorry, which get, not receive
<hagus> Thank folks
<devish> edbian, no not working ,what will be the user name
<edbian> devish: hang on
<Obfuscation> Having an issue with burning the Lubuntu 11.4 ISO to cd, drive doesn't burn any information to CD, but makes music cds. (Ubuntu 11.4, using FBurn to burn)
<edbian> arhad: devish Here's what mine looks like (on Debian granted) http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/screenshotmodifyaccount.png/
<edbian> devish: go to facebook, log in, click profile.  the end of the URL is your username
<edbian> devish: It might be a string of numbers (much different than mine)
<costas> helo
<arhad> edbian:aa, in this case right variant will be HOME, I thank that you meeant a path
<edbian> arhad: I have no idea what you're talking about.  The screenshot I posted is the 'right variant' it is working on my system with those options.
<costas> helloo
<edbian> costas: hello
<arhad> edbian: well, finish our dialog.
<edbian> arhad: what?
<devish> edbian, got it thanks buddy
<greg__> Hi
<edbian> devish: sure!
<edbian> :)
<edbian> greg__: hello
<greg__> Ok so, I bet you never get this, but I have a problem =p
<hagus> I am using a wufi installation on win7 -  Would it possible to boot in linux by default rather than in windows by default?   I am able to choose at boot time but if I leave my machine unattended, it defaults to windows.
<hagus> greg__:  nobody will respond until you state your problem.
<edbian> hagus: go into wubi, look at the file /etc/default/grub
<greg__> ok, since I installed the new kernel my network card doesn't work.. and when I initially installed ubuntu the wired network was plug and play
<hagus> Thanks edbian - sorry for calling it wufi rather than wubi
<edbian> hagus: ha, that's ok
<paulo> it is wep and wpa
<greg__> everything I read about online in the ubuntu documents leads me to believe that a wired connection be self detecting and it was before, but not with this new kernel, it doesn't even sense there is a connection present
<paulo> how can i conect to wireless in ubuntu 11.04
<daftykins> greg__: revert to the prior kernel then?
<greg__> I did, and that's how I'm talking to you right now. but aren't there advantages to using the newest kernel? so I'm trying to get it to work
<daftykins> if everything works for you, probably not
<daftykins> greg__: you might be able to get it working if you install a backports package for the kernel though (but i don't understand how that works) otherwise, you'll have to have the LAN driver as a module to compile
<llutz> greg__: not working network really is a bid advantage :) use whatever kernel works for you
<edbian> paulo: for the third time, what card do you have?  (sudo lspci | grep Network)
<llutz> big*
<paulo> I don't know what card is this
<daftykins> paulo: so do what llutz said...
<greg__> ok, but what about when the next kernel comes out, is there a chance that will work or will my upgrade path be blocked now
<paulo> i don't know what is this
<llutz> greg__: you'll have to try the new kernel. maybe you'd check changelogs for stuff related to your nic, consider filing a bug-report
<paulo> i'm fro brasil, maybe here is dferent from there
<greg__> ok, how do I check my changelog? I'm pretty new to this but earlier I was on the beginners channel and no one was awnsering questions
<krux> greg__, lspci -k will show you what driver your using so when you are compiling you can look for that specific driver and add it as a module or as source
<llutz> greg__: aptitude changelog <new-kernel-packagename>              you might check "dmesg" for errors/warnings related to your nic
<yeats> paulo: have you attempted edbian's suggestion to find out what card you have (open a terminal and type 'sudo lspci | grep Network')?
<paulo> i'll do this now
<hagus> edbian, my grub does not seem to have any mention of operating systems
<hagus> Should I post it ?
<zorklat_> anyone suggest a place to get help w/ an abit mobo that won't POST?
<llutz> greg__: lspci | grep -i network               what nic are you using?
<edbian> hagus: it has an option: GRUB_DEFAULT=0  change it to 1 or 2
<edbian> hagus: That's the default highlighted line when grub starts
<hagus> ah - thanks edbian :)
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ sudo lspci grep Network
<paulo> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<paulo> Basic display modes:
<paulo> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<paulo> -t		Show bus tree
<FloodBot1> paulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julie101010> can anyone help me fix my boot...   I just ran update-grub and I still get a grub rescue saying the file is not found
<llutz> paulo: you missed the pipe |
 * hagus is off to reboot to with GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<edbian> hagus: sure
<greg__> broadcom bcm4318 wireless lan controller
 * hagus will be back in a couple of minutes (all being well)
<yeats> julie101010: you might consider booting gwith a liveCD, backing up your data, and reinstalling - might be easier than trying to recreate /boot manually
<llutz> greg__: " ... and when I initially installed ubuntu the wired network was plug and play..."  you talked about wired, didn't you?
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ sudo lspci | Network
<paulo> [sudo] password for paulo: Network: comando não encontrado
<paulo> [1]+  Parado                  sudo lspci | Network
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ 23
<paulo> 23: comando não encontrado
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$
<FloodBot1> paulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julie101010> yeats, thanks for the pointless recommendation...  there has to be a way to fix grub darnit
<yeats> julie101010: just trying to help :-/
<edbian> greg__: You need the first three packages listed here to use bcm4318  make sure there installed and that nothing is blocked (sudo rfkill list)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcm4318&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<yeats> !attitude | julie101010
<ubottu> julie101010: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<julie101010> :(
<dury> hi there channel :)
<julie101010> you actually didn't try to help :/
<greg__> yea, it was a real headache getting the wireless to work, I still can't remember how I did it I followed some guide.  How can I check my wired card even tho i'm not using it right now?
<edbian> greg__: is it listed in the output of sudo ifconfig -a    ??
<dury> had problem to mount an Ipod with mac format
<dury> I mounts in ubuntu 10.04
<julie101010> does anyone know how to fix grub when getting a file not found error?
<ylmfos> merhaba
<greg__> Ok, you say the output of that, how do I check that. sorry I'm a real newb.  that command doesn't work for me it says command not found
<sveinse> Is there an option to apt-get to only list which packages eligible for upgrade if (dist-)upgrade were issued?
<ylmfos> merhaba
<Myrtti> julie101010: so you've deleted /boot?
<edbian> greg__: sudo ifconfig -a   is not found?
<ylmfos> merhaba
<julie101010> Myrtti, I did because of a confusion with the mounted boot partition
<greg__> edbian yes
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ sudo lspci | grep  Network
<paulo> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:
<FloodBot1> paulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iluminator101> how do you enable firestarter to allow tranmission ports to open up
<yeats> !paste | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> julie101010: check this to recover/rewrite grub http://my.opera.com/seanawake/blog/2010/02/09/grub-2-recovery-with-ubuntu-live-cd-2
<julie101010> thanks llutz
<Myrtti> llutz: it's not the lack of grub that's the problem
<dury> julie101010: I guess it's ....boot the live cd an type in terminal "update-grub"
<Corey> paulo: Stop pasting here.
<paulo> i don't understand
<julie101010> dury, llutz: I did update-grub from live-cd after chrooting correctly and it didn't fix the proble
<greg__> that is the wireless broadcom bcm4318
<llutz> julie101010: sry i missed that you removed /boot,
<paulo> thanks]
<NCS_One> hi
<Kyle__> Can one make a managed wireless network from networkmanager in ubuntu 11?
<yeats> paulo: if you have wired access, try doing this in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source', then reboot - see if it works then
<edbian> paulo: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter   sudo modprobe b43   then it will be working
<julie101010> llutz, running update-grub did place all the files I think are needed in /boot
<paulo> bye bye
<greg__> ignore that last post I got confused and reread when someone asked me what card I was using
<dury> julie101010: no idea then sorry :(
<yeats> paulo: try edbian's suggestion first
<edbian> yeats: I'm very sure
<edbian> :)
<NCS_One> can anyone, using FF 3.5, 3.6 or 6, confirm that this page slows down Ubuntu? http://www.printinottawa.com/business_card_printing.php
<yeats> edbian: I believe you ;-)
<edbian> greg__: This is not good.
<llutz> julie101010: grub-files yes, but what about kernel/initrd/system,map
<greg__> does that mean there is something wrong with my kernal? the upgrade was a little goofy, I had to install it like 3 times before it finally told me it was already installed
<rumpe1> Kyle__, sudo iwconfig <device> mode managed (?)
<edbian> greg__: well some packages are missing, hang on
<Kyle__> rumpe1: OK, so that's a no, not through network-manager, but using the CLI methods.
<dury> mount an Ipod with mac format, ant suggestions, please?
<edbian> greg__: sudo apt-get install net-tools
<dury> ant = any
<Kyle__> rumpe1: I just didn't want to go through using the CLI tools, to find out it screwed up what ubuntu setup :)
<greg__> it said they were already installed
<alks> julie101010,  i am  new to ubuntu but i fixed my boot with  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<yeats> !ipod | dury
<ubottu> dury: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<greg__> Ok, I got that command to work
<julie101010> llutz, sorry but I'm not familiar with grub's config and file organization...  more experienced with lilo
<julie101010> I'll check it out alks
<alks> julie101010,  it has lots of options claims to restore a lot
<paulo> como fasso  para entrar no ubuntoem portugus?
<IdleOne> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edbian> greg__: now sudo ifconfig -a    should work too
<hagus> edbian: the original was 0, tried 2 and then 1.   Kept booting into windows though :(
<NCS_One> paulo: #ubuntu-br
<edbian> hagus: did you run sudo update-grub each time?
<hagus> no
 * hagus looks sheepish
<julie101010> shouldn't firefox be working on livecd?  not opening now
<markke> Anybody having troubles with PAE kernel 2.6.38.-11 on Natty? I get a black screen. Even on single user it won't boot.
<dean> Hey all I am looking at installing libreoffice but it only gives gnome and kde which one would I need for Xubuntu?
<IdleOne> gnome
<cain_> ok got a major problem with ports being closed
<hagus> Windows appears above the ubuntu in the boot screen - so I should choose 2 to prefer ubuntu?
<cain_> can anyone help me
<Kyle__> markke: And what happens with a normal kernel?
<dean> IdleOne, Is Xubuntu gnome based?
<edbian> hagus: yes (but make sure you run sudo update-grub after changing the file)
<cain_> all inbound ports are closed
<liaquat> I would like to type Bengali in Linux 11.04. What to do?
<Larbear> Does anyone know why I cannot log into the kernel as a super user with the password I use to log into the Ubuntu desktop?
<hagus> ok ta - sorry I forgot to do so earlier.
<cain_> 10.04 server
<IdleOne> dean: no but it surely doesn't use kde
<dury> why does mount Ipod in 10.04 and not in Natty?
<markke> Kyle__: I'm on 2.6.38 default. I have 8GB ram. I thought I might try the latest available in USC and it's .11.
<dean> IdleOne, Or would I be better off just installing libreoffice and leave the desktop environment support alone?
<greg__> ok, I got that info I don't see anything that looks like it refers to my wired card, something about up broadcast running multicast
<Kyle__> markke: I would try moving to the 2.6.38 pae first, before trying moving to the latest avaiable.  One variable at a time, ya know?
<cain_> any one around that may be able to help me out for opening ports in 10.04
<markke> Kyle__: normal kernel boots fine. I just need a PAE coz my 5 something GB of RAM Is useless.
<IdleOne> dean: that is probably a better idea
<markke> Kyle__: makes sense.it's still DLing now. I'm asking if anybody got same probs :)
<dean> IdleOne, Ok cool just needed some clarification thanks for that
<Kyle__> markke: 4gb.  Windows only uses 3 or 3.5 with 32bit, Linux uses 4 :)
<edbian> greg__: That's probably it.  I think since we installed net-tools that the wired card is working now
<Kyle__> markke: KNow the feeling.  Good luck.
<NCS_One> can anyone, using FF 3.5, 3.6 or 6, confirm that this page slows down Ubuntu? http://www.printinottawa.com/business_card_printing.php
<Trond--> Smart status: Disk is being used  outside  design parameters
<cain_> IdleOne
<greg__> alright, I'll give it a go
<Kyle__>  Trond-- Nice.  I haven't seen that message from smart before.
<cain_> can you help me with a closed port problem
<Trond--> What do I format a 2TB HDD as?
<markke> Kyle__: for some reason I only get 3.1 even on Linux. my desktop has 4GB and it's the same thing.
<cain_> HELLO
<cain_> CAN anyone help me out
<greg__> i have one more question, what the heck does apt stand for?
<Kyle__> markke: Odd.  Maybe your bios/chipset is using some.  Starting back in the early athalon days I think bioses & chipsets started gobbling up ram for their own uses.
<Kyle__> cain_: Don't ask to ask, start with what the problem is.
<cain_> Ok
<mockenh> greg__, man apt => apt - Advanced Package Tool
<markke> Kyle__: yeah it's just 3186MB or roughly 3.2. It's being rounded to 3.1 on System Monitor, but `free` tells the true story.
<edbian> cain_: by default none of the ports are closed (the firewall is off)
<cain_> The problem is: all ports are inbound are closed, I have disabled all firewalls and the server is DMZ'd
<edbian> cain_: Why do you think all inbound ports are closed?
<markke> Kyle__: do you know if anything higher than 2.6.38-8 fixes that regression Phoronix was talking about regarding kernel consuming more power? coz on desktop it's fine. but this here on my laptop i need to save as much power.
<cain_> because nothing will work and...canyouseeme.org cannot see any ports
<cain_> only localhost works
<edbian> cain_: can you run nmap on your own address?
<Kyle__> markke: I hadn't read that one.
<navarubio> MUY BUENAS TARDES MI SALUDO DESDE MARACAIBO VENEZUELA
<Kyle__> markke: Gonna go search it out, sounds interesting.
<navarubio> ALGUIEN QUE ME PUEDA HECHAR UNA MANO EN LA INSTALACION DEL SERVIDOR POSTGRES
<cain_> sure
<IdleOne> !es | navarubio
<ubottu> navarubio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> !es | navarubio
<liaquat> Can you help me by telling how to type Bangla in Linux 11.04?
<markke> Kyle__: you do that. the current Natty kernel accdg. to Phoronix gobbles up more power than the default Meerkat kernel.
<markke> Kyle__: IIRC by about 30%
<n4dsp> I just copied some text,,does ubuntu 11.04 had a notepad somewhere where I can paste the text and put a copy of it on my desktop?
<tim167> hi, my ubuntu wont boot, it falls back to "BusyBox v1.15.3" I tried fsck on /dev/sda1 in a live CD terminal, it gives "input/output error", also tried booting older kernel, same result   "BusyBox v1.15.3"...what should I do?
<liaquat> I have installed SCIM and SCIM-AVRO respectively.
<liaquat> Thorough terminal, I have given the command to change im-switch -c.
<liaquat> Then I have selected SCIM (not SCIM bridge). After this, I have restarted my pc.
<liaquat> But sorry to say that lastly I couldn't use Avro. I found a keyboard icon on notification area but no Avro.
<liaquat> For last 3 months I have used Linux Mint. In that everything was ready.
<liaquat> Currently I have started using Ubuntu 11.04 but can't type BaNGLA. Can you help me regarding this.
<FloodBot1> liaquat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liaquat> I have to give up Ubuntu if I'm unable to type Bangla.
<liaquat> Waiting for your quick and cordial reply.
<Kyle__> markke: Wow.  And I thought my netbook's battery was just going a little south bout when 11 came out.
<markke> cain_: Supposedly ports should be closed if know app is listening on it. Try running one and it should open, assuming you open it up on the firewall.
<Kyle__> markke: ...of course that was the excuse to buy a shiny new laptop.
<San_> hi
<liaquat> What does it mean?
<hagus> edbian: tried it with 1 and with 2 and always updated but still my machine prefers M$ :)
<tim167> hi, my ubuntu wont boot, it falls back to "BusyBox v1.15.3" I tried fsck on /dev/sda1 in a live CD terminal, it gives "input/output error", also tried booting older kernel, same result "BusyBox v1.15.3"...what should I do?
<markke> Kyle__: IDK what the official kernel devs said about the claims by Phoronix but they had a really good story. Even 3.0 still hast that power hungry bug.
<markke> Kyle__: lol.... great excuse :P
<hagus> It does not matter much
<San_> any chat rooms available??
<hagus> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  I am wondering whether I need to boot into windows and change a boot manager file from there?
<Kyle__> markke: My head's been deep in other efforts latey, but this does remind me to start reading phronix and other linux sites more regularly...
<n4dsp> yes there is,,,Text editor
<IdleOne> !ibus | liaquat
<ubottu> liaquat: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<cain_> Ok, I opened the program i want to use and no luck
<cain_> and what is the command to run an nmap
<fr500> try man nmap
<fr500> it's pretty extendisve
<fr500> *extensive
<fr500> if you just want to scan for ports nmap -P0 ip_address
<fr500> replace ip_address with the ip add you want to scan
<Satanux> Hi everyone, i have a problem with my 11.04, I install it OK (new install) but i restart (to remove the live cd) and now just show wallpaper, no menu, no icons, just wallpaper and mouse cursor, and a flashing window of something that rebuild, and close so fast i can read anything... and dont show nothing mose...
<Satanux> *more
<fabio_ar> hi satanux
<Satanux> hi fabio
<fabio_ar> are you make the release ?
<fabio_ar> or istalling from zero
<fabio_ar> hi
<Satanux> sorry, but i talk spanish... i install it from zero with windows (partitioning the drive)
<fabio_ar> si
<fabio_ar> puede hablar
<cain_> ok so the nmap shows the ports are open, however, nothing can come inbound from the web
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fr500> cain_: what is your problem
<fabio_ar> ok
<soreau> grub2
<soreau> ftw! :)
<fabio_ar> mucho estraño
<cain_> inbound ports from the web aren't working for my prgrams
<fabio_ar> pude entonces hacer un back up, y despues hacer mas una tentiva
<Satanux> and now show the unlock screen asking my pasword, but it flash very fast...
<fabio_ar> and what you configuration hardware
<fabio_ar> ?
<fabio_ar> to satanux
<z3r0c0d3_> good afternoon
<fabio_ar> what you hardware configuration
<Satanux> NVIDIA card (a old one)
<fabio_ar> and first memory
<cain_> fr500 did you see that
<z3r0c0d3_> anybody here uses google desktop search ?
<fabio_ar> this distro 11.04 really make some trouble
<markke> cain_: router probably  is blocking it or some other appliance in front of your PC
<paulo> em portugues
<fabio_ar> i hv to go satanux
<cain_> well..i have the server on DZ
<Satanux> thanks a lot
<cain_> DMZ rather
<fabio_ar> make more search or install all again
<Satanux> i will go to ubuntu-es
<fabio_ar> ok
<Satanux> thanks!
<fabio_ar> do wellcome
<alks> ahh it is probably smth very easy .. :/ trying to print 1image 16 times on one paper sheet (same thing happens if i try to print to pdf or printer) . If i go to image viewer and select print and select options 16 times etc.. i get 1 copy of my image in the corner and it is very small ( in windows it was a lot bigger) .
<paulo> alguem me ajude com o 11.04
<markke> Satanux: Is your card anywhere in  there? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<Satanux> let me see...
<IdleOne> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fr500> cain_: no didn't get anything
<Satanux> that is the reason
<cain_> ok
<cain_> the nmap shows the services are open on the localhost, but the ports from the web are not open, the dmz is enabled, and all firewalls are off
<paulo> quero falar com alguem no brasil
<Satanux> thanks!
<markke> Satanux: try this one too, if you can manage to bring out a console, quotes note included -->  "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<markke> Satanux: try pressing  CTRL + ALT + F2, login and run that command
<fr500> cain_: try nmap -P0 but not with localhost but with your LAN ip address
<cain_> fr500 thats what i did, and it shows the open ports
<fr500> ok
<fr500> and how do you know you can't reach from outside?
<cain_> im trying some settings in my router too
<cain_> well for one i tried to go through my own url
<cain_> and for another
<cain_> i used canyouseeme.org and all ports are closed
<fr500> if you are inside it won't work
<Mrokii> Hi. Is it possible meanwhile to install Gnome 3 alongside classic Gnome/Unity without destroying the latter? I mean, via a repo, not by hand.
<fr500> with the url
<fr500> if you're forwarding ports
<fr500> cain_: https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=80
<Polah> If I want to back up my panel settings like launchers and suchlike, would backing up ~/.gconf do the job?
<Polah> Mrokii: GNOME3 is unsupported
<Trond--> Do I Format Drive or Format Volume on a new HDD?
<Mrokii> Polah: okay, thanks.
<cain_> fr500 for now i just have the irc up
<cain_> i just probed 6667 and nothing
<cain_> its stealth
<tim167> help, ubuntu not booting, fsck gives "input/output error", what do i do?
<fr500> what are you running on 6667 ir server?
<cain_> yes, 6666-7000
<coz_> tim167,   you installed with live cd ...yes?
<cain_> the webserver won't start because port 80 won't open
<fr500> most likely router misconfiguration
<coz_> tim167,  did you check the md5sums of the iso image before burning it?
<fr500> what do you mean with that last statement?
<tim167> coz the CD is working, the booting from /dev/sda1 does not
<cain_> well i use abyss web server, and will not start because port 80 won't open up
<tim167> coz_ the CD is working, the booting from /dev/sda1 does not
<cain_> everthing was fine untill i upgraded to 10.04
<fr500> are you running the web server as root? you can't bind to ports below 1024 as regular user
<coz_> tim167,  I aks if you checked the md5sum because it could have been corrunpted during download,, torrents generally have extra checks so less likely to be corrupt
<fr500> also you could use cherokee if you want a fast, easy to setup web server
<tim167> i also have this: /dev/sda1 partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<cain_> well..with abyss web server the only way to run it on port 80 is to use sudo
<tim167> coz_ the problem is not the CD
<coz_> tim167,  ooo  I see,, and is this a dual boot?
<fr500> but maybeif it's not binding to port 80 maybe there is something else on port 80
<tim167> coz_ no
<coz_> tim167,  how large of a drive is it
<cain_> otherwise it will default into port 9999
<fr500> can you try telnet 127.0.0.1 80 ?
<tim167> coz_ 350GB
<cain_> which btw won't run either because the ports won't open
<cain_> i can try it
<coz_> tim167, yikes... when something like this happens I generally use D-Ban to write zeros to the drive then install,, however on that size drive it may take more than 8 or 9 hours to complete
<tim167> coz_ the thing is that this is an already installed ubuntu, which does no longer boot now, it did boot before
<cain_> i get invalid command when trying to telnet
<tim167> coz_ it was a working system, now it drops to "busy box" when booting, right after the GRUB menu
<sweb> is any option for set proxy for rhythmic box separate from global gnome proxy ?
<coz_> tim167,  ah  when it drops to busybox,, after about 5 seconds,, type    exit,,, see if it boots to desktop
<llutz> cain_: sudo lsof -i :80   && netstat -tlpen|grep :80                   any output?
<tim167> fsck /dev/sda1 gives "input/output error" and stops
<fr500> cain_: weird, try sudo apt-get install telnet first
<coz_> tim167,  for that error however, I cant think of anything offhand that could remedy it,,
<dell> i have to format /dev/sda3 as ntfs.....how to do that?
<cain_> fr500 here is a 1 line output
<cain_> telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<Dr_Willis> dell:  gparted can do it after you install the proper ntfs support package
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Dr_Willis> dell:  or theres command line ways
<cain_> llutz i got no output for the command line you wanted me to try
<tim167> I tried booting from liveCD and do "fsck /dev/sda1" in terminal there, but it says input/output error
<llutz> cain_: so nothing listening on port 80
<dell> how to install ntfsprogs because apt-get is not working
<cain_> no
<cain_> nothing will open besides browsers
<cain_> when it comes to port 80
<IdleOne> llutz: cain_ possible you need to forward 80 to 8080 or something because isp is blocking?
<cain_> well...port 8000 will not open
<cain_> ports will not open at all
<Dr_Willis> dell:  perhaps you should be focusing on getting apt fixed first. Or just use  a gparted live cd to do your disk partioniong needs.
<soreau> alright, wth. I try grub-install /dev/sda and it says unrecognized option /dev/sda :P
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<cain_> right now 6667-7000 and 8000 are on, however, they will not open to the outside world
<cain_> i have tried efw
<cain_> firestarter
<cain_> everything worked in the recent kernal
<dell> i have to install windows 7 and for that i need an ntfs partition....and i am fed up of this....its really hard to beleive that to format a drive as ntfs is sooooooo difficult (i have ubuntu 9)
<IdleOne> dell: the windows cd can format the partition
<Dr_Willis> dell:  the windiows  cd's ive always used can format partitions...
<llutz> dell: windows installer can format
<Dr_Willis> its not hard to format to ntfs.. if you got the tools
<IdleOne> dell: see ##windows for more help with that
<cain_> when researching my problem, i found that there was an issue in the in the latest kernel that does not allow inbound connections, something to do with etho and etho1
<cain_> and something to do with editing those properties
<cain_> however, im not quiet sure how to actually edit those properties
<hugenumber> Cain_ sound like server configuration to me, and router issue...but I use apache
<cain_> yeah well i thought so maybe at first too, but then in looking back over the problem it didn't happen till 10.04 natty
<cain_> so i think its something to do with an internal configuration to the system
<d3vic3> any one having trouble with black image on webcam like i do?
<hugenumber> what kernel you have?
<d3vic3> 2.6.38.11
<cain_> its 2.3.34
<cain_> no
<d3vic3> ah, wasn't for me...
<cain_> 2.6.32-34
<hugenumber> Hmm i dont understand thats what im running on 10.10 here
<hugenumber> I prefer 10.04...and it was working great for me before
<cain_> im going to upgrade to 10.10 and see if it solves my problem
<cain_> thanks for your help, if it works or if it does not, i will be back to let you know
<hugenumber> You might have to re - configure a few things
<hugenumber> good lcuk though
<cain_> im hoping that it is an internal programming problem within ubuntu 10.4 that 10.10 addresses
<subz3r0> cain_ guess not? Coze 10.04 is LTS, 10.10 Not...
<fr500> cain_: sorry was afk
<fr500> I never said :80
<fr500> telnet is 127.0.0.1 80
<fr500> and space not a :
<cain_> ok i will try that real quick
<d3vic3> black image on uvcvideo webcam, plz help!
<cain_> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<fr500> ok then nothing is running on 80
<cain_> no
<fr500> what is the output when you try to start your web server on port 80?
<cain_> unfortunately not
<fr500> I mean, what is the text output when you try
<cain_> it doesn't give me any print out, it just locks
<fr500> what does it say
<fr500> oh
<fr500> sucks
<cain_> yeah
<FloodBot1> fr500: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cain_> lol
<fr500> lol
<fr500> cain_: is there a good reason to use that instead of apache or cherokee?
<cain_> i know that 10.04 is LTS, however, 10.10 is there to add to and fix problems early, which will then be implemented at least some of them into the LTS
<mneptok> cain_: what webserver is this?
<cain_> abyss webserver
<cain_> yeah it has a ton of controls and a nice GUI to boot
<llutz> cain_: check logs
<mneptok> cain_: uhhhh .... why?
<mneptok> The software described and available for download in this site is the last open source version of Abyss Web Server: In 2001, Abyss Web Server became closed source and subsequent versions were and continue to be published by Aprelium Technologies (a company founded by Abyss Web Server's original author).
<mneptok> ^^^ not something i'd use ^^^^
<Dr_Willis> i agree
<mneptok> not updated since 2001? and you'll use it in a production environment?
<simsaladim> hi all, want to give my network-card a static-ip, used before login, managed by networkmanager, configured with file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/xyz'. how can i set the default config-file?
<cain_> yeah that just turns into an proprietary and open source argument
<cain_> the release im running just came out this year
<cain_> so its new
<hugenumber> personal perference
<Dr_Willis> so you paid for it?
<mneptok> cain_: no, it turns into a "a webserver not updated in a decade can reasonably be considered deprecated"
<cain_> yeah, 20 bucks i think
<mneptok> cain_: so they should support you with issues you have
<cain_> mneptok it was udated this year
<hugenumber>  /cry
<Hyperbyte> After I ditched NIS and NFS, and moved all files to a local partition and using LDAP for user accounts, Thunderbird stopped working.  It says 'starting' in the taskbar, but doesn't actually start.  Running it from a terminal gives no output either.
<simsaladim> hugenumber: noX. which file does nm use?
<cain_> i like open source too
<Hyperbyte> Strange thing is, it doesn't work with non-ldap (local) users either anymore.
<cain_> i think there are pro's and cons to both proprietary and open source
<Hyperbyte> This is 11.04.  Does anyone have any pointers as to what direction I can look to fix this?
<mneptok> cain_: this has nothing to do with the license. it has to do with the fact you paid for a piece of software, you're having problems, and you should turn to the company that sold you the product for support.
<cain_> mneptok: i think you didn't see my earlier discussion, the software has always worked it just don't work in 10.04
<cain_> same with my irc server, it has always worked, now it doesn't
<cain_> and to bust out the use of proprietary and open source, web admin only works for local host as well
<ShakeyJake> hey guys, i'm trying to grep a line out of my lm-sensors output. I want the cpu temp line that begins with 'temp1:' but there is anothe line that also begines with 'temp1:'. How do i grep one but not the other? Google is not being helpful
<mneptok> cain_: so ask the vendor why this is happening.
<cain_> web admin is open source
<cain_> conferenceroom by webmaster works just fine on linux, however, it doesn't work on 10.04
<cain_> abyss webserver works just fine on ubuntu linux as well, however, it don't work on 10.04
<oCean> ShakeyJake: with -v you can prevent an other line from being printed, but you haven't shared much details.  cat file | grep foo | grep -v bar  will prevent the line containing bar from showing in the output
<cain_> same thing with web admin
<cain_> that is a cross of proprietary and open source with the same result in 10.04
<cain_> the problem is this case is the ubuntu version
<cain_> it has to be
<cain_> ok well will be back when its all done
<cain_> cya all later
<greg__> ok, installed new kernel, ethernet doesn't work. lspci -k still says driver is installed, sudo ifconfig -a doesn't say anything about eth0 or wireless which I have
<harris6310> Hello
<ShakeyJake> oCean: so i can find something that is in the unwated line and tell grep to not print any lines with the unwanted bit in? the cpu line i WANT reads 'temp1:   +XX.XC (high = +70.0C)' and the UNWANTED line reads 'temp1: +XX.C (High = +255.0C)'
<harris6310> Can anyone help me with a driver problem?
<MagicJ> harris6310: skip the hellos and "can I ask" - just ask - that is the correct way in here
<llutz> ShakeyJake: sensors |grep ^temp1 |grep -v 255
<oCean> ShakeyJake:  command | grep ^temp | grep -v 25
<harris6310> I tried installing the latest nVidia driver through the additional drivers menu but it said it was not activated.
<oCean> llutz won this one
<th0r> oCean: I think you need 255, just in case the temp rises to 25 in the first line
<harris6310> Sorry, it's activated but it's not in use.
<oCean> th0r: true, but llutz already beat me to it :)
<llutz> oCean: sry, won't happen again :)
<ShakeyJake> so i should have  '' grep -A 1 'temp1' -v '255'  ''
<ShakeyJake> ?
<oCean> ShakeyJake: -A shows a line after the matching one.
<ShakeyJake> oCean: which is what i want isnt it?
<ShakeyJake> or isnt it?
<harris6310> Does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<oCean> ShakeyJake: I have no idea what you want. The command llutz sent, should work
<llutz> ShakeyJake: if you want the line starting with temp1, it isn't what you want
<MagicJ> harris6310: read the rules here - if u don't get an answer do not bug people - if someone had an answer they would have posted it
<ShakeyJake> ah, right. sorry this is from a conky script i found on the net and am trying to modify
<harris6310> Okay
<harris6310> Okay, I have now removed the driver, which is the best way to get it back?
<ShakeyJake> llutz: i appreciate your help as well :). i know 'fix it please' is a rubbish question to ask and i am trying to learn but would posting the conky like help you and oCean?
<root____> I can't connect to my wifi. It's WEP encrypted, I can connect easily when there is no encryption on it though. What's the problemo here?
<root____> omg im root
<ajf> erm
<ajf> I'm trying to get the AA project ASCII Art demo, bb, to work
<greg__> Installed new kernel last night, ethernet doesn't work anymore, is this a bug?
<ajf> it starts, but freezes when the music starts playing
<ajf> (hear music, frozen image)
<llutz> ShakeyJake: pastebinit it pls, maybe wecould help
<oCean> we can try..
<ShakeyJake> llutz, oCean, it's just one line ${execi 1 sensors | grep -A 1 'temp1'  | cut -c 16-21| sed '/^$/d'}
<ShakeyJake> i assume i just need a '-v' in there somewhere?
<llutz>  ${execi 1 sensors | grep -A 1 'temp1' |grep -v 255 | cut -c 16-21| sed '/^$/d'}
<llutz> ShakeyJake: ^^ try it
<ShakeyJake> perfect, thanks boys
<ShakeyJake> i had my formatting wrong and was trying '| grep -A 1 'temp1' -v '255' |
<llutz> ShakeyJake: i still wonder why -A1... do they also want temp2?
<ShakeyJake> nope, not as far as i can tell
<ShakeyJake> although it works
<llutz> ShakeyJake: unfortunately grep has not logical AND, so you need 2 greps
<ShakeyJake> that makes sense llutz
<llutz> has no*
<ShakeyJake> llutz, yeah, i got it :)
<ShakeyJake> seems like quite a limitation but i guess it's easily solved
<ShakeyJake> once you know what you're doing anyway
<ubuntu2> hello I need help with terminal commands
<ubuntu2> I am trying to install a .bin file but my terminal has no "desktop"
<subz3r0> ubuntu2, desktop?
<subz3r0> maybe explain a bit further?
<ubuntu2> trying to instal java witha .bin file
<hugenumber> from the desktop ?
<L1T> I'm trying to connect to a WEP encrypted wifi but I it keeps timing out.  I can connect when I turn enc off and set it to open. Any ideas?
<ubuntu2> I am getting a message that says no desktop
<ubuntu2> using cd desktop
<binarygangster> bin should just indicate it's a binary file
<llutz> !java | ubuntu2 tried using java from repos?
<ubottu> ubuntu2 tried using java from repos?: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<binarygangster> L1T check up on wpa_supplicant
<ubuntu2> the problem is I was reading and it asid to first change  to desktop but itt says no such directery
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  you may want to read up on a few shell basics tgutorials.. it would be  'cd Desktop' IF the directory name is Desktop. not 'desktop'
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  case IS imporntant
<ubuntu2> tried that too
<Dr_Willis> use the ls command and see whats there..
<harris6310> Hello, I'm back. How do I test to see if a graphics driver I have installed is working?
<orated> How to share LAN network over WiFi as hotspot, masquerade?
<Dr_Willis> if you are wanting to run the bin ubuntu2 you need to cd to where it was downloaded to. whch may or may not be the 'Desktop' directory
<ubuntu2> I don't think I am explaining it very weel let me try again
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<harris6310> How do I enable desktop effects?
<orated> Dr_Willis: I was wondering if I can share internet with WiFi enabled devices...
<ubuntu2> ok here is what is happening I am told that I n3eeded to copy the .bin file to my desktop....
<manager> hi
<Dr_Willis> orated:  should be able to.
<hugenumber> if gui copy paste
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  they proberlmy ment to your 'Desktop' which on a normal desktop install is /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> the locastion dosent really matter.. as loing as you know where its at.
<D3814N> harris6310, glxinfo | grep rendering (output should be 'Yes' to be able to use desktop effects))
<ubuntu2> then with the command "CD DESKTOP" no quotes then I am supposed to have somthing that says ~desktop but it isn't showing up?
<Dr_Willis> and just for the record.. sun java is in the repos..... if its java youa re trying to install
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  CASE is imporntant...
<ubuntu2> trying to install 6u26 jre java
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> do you SEE the file on your desktop?
<ubuntu2> ok let me try that...
<Dr_Willis> It would really benifit you to spend an hr learning some command line basics.
<harris6310> D3814N: It says yes.
<D3814N> harris6310, that means your graphics card works
<harris6310> Good, how do I enable dektop effects?
<ubuntu2> here is what I am getting...bash: cd: /home/sam/desktop: No such file or directory
<D3814N> harris6310, did you install compiz-fusion
<ubuntu2> no
<orated> Dr_Willis: Don't you think this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless should work for WiFi?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  use the 'ls' command and LOOK and see what directories are there
<harris6310> I didn't know I had to.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  on a normal ubuntu setup its Desktop   NOT 'desktop'
<ubuntu2> what do you mean use ls command before or after?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  It would really benifit you to spend an hr learning some command line basics.
<Dr_Willis> type ls and read the output...
<harris6310> Why is compiz-fusion needed for desktop effects? It wasn't in 10.04.
<hugenumber> type D then press tab
<ubuntu2> yes the ls command shos a desktop
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  now is it Desktop or desktop
<rcmaehl> I figured it out!
<ubuntu2> got me I guess Desktop
<ubuntu2> let me try that
<hugenumber> case sensitive you are
<rcmaehl> I figured out how to control my desktop's mouse and keyboard through an ssh connection from my laptop
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  err.. you cant READ and see that its Desktop or desktop?
<Dr_Willis> D and d look very differnt :)
<ubuntu2> trying to explain and do at the same time bear with me...
<ubuntu2> yes Desktop
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  so... rember. Case is impiorntant... spell things correctly
<ubuntu2> so I have copied the .bin file to my desktop now what do I do??
<Dr_Willis> i imagine you run it...
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin
<ubuntu2> with what do Irun it with?
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> replace whatever with the proper filename
<ubuntu2> what is sh
<Dr_Willis> sh is what you run it with......
<Dr_Willis> or perhaps 'bash whatever.bin'
<fr500> that's totally wrong Dr_Willis
<fr500> it's not likely a binary file with run with bash
<Dr_Willis> it totatally depends on the bin ive sene them done several ways
<fr500> bash scripts are not binaries
<Dr_Willis> the directions hes reading shoule really tell him the proper way
<fr500> ubuntu2: all you need to do is chmod +x file.bin
<fr500> and then ./file.bin
<Dr_Willis> I have sene .bin that are  that way  that run with sh,
<airtonix> fr500: riveting tale old chap
<Dr_Willis> the .bin extension should be banned. L:)
<fr500> ubuntu2:  if you have a suitable interpreter it should run
<fr500> airtonix: what do you mean?
<ubuntu2> ok got the Desktop command up on terminal..
<MePha|AFK> can anyone help me? i want to view videos but there is only sound and no video to view :/ (ubuntu 11.04)
<ubuntu2> not sure what you mean by interupter?
<uns0b1ll> greets, not going to be pessimist but im switching to ubuntu from freebsd
<fr500> ubuntu2: it will most likely work, as with windows executables you have to thread with caution though
<uns0b1ll> for ffs why cant freebsd keep things simpler and have support for things
<fr500> ubuntu2: on a terminal run: chmod +x file.bin
<uns0b1ll> where do i edit my networking - cant find /etc/rc.conf
<delac> I'm trying to convert ooo calc spreadsheet to pdf with two pages on one side. I'm supposed to cut the pages half, but the gap between the pages is very narrow. How to increase that gap without increasing the other margins?
<airtonix> uns0b1ll: the channel for expressing rage about bsd is not here
<rcmaehl> I made a shell script that repeatly copies my laptop's /dev/input (for keyboard and mouse) and replaces my Desktop's /dev/input (for keyboard and mouse)
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: It's been awhile since I've used FBSD on a desktop, but it never seemed overly complicated to me.
<hugenumber> Mepha what file extention and what video viewer
<fr500> ubuntu2:  replace file.bing with the name of the file of course
<ubuntu2> I am going to follow some instructions I found on ehow and see if that works ... may be back here if it doesn't and thanks for th help it is appriciated!
<Probando> Hola va
<urlin2u> MePha,  where is this happening, and have you in installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: You can't compare it to ubuntu/debian/rhel/centos.  You can compare it to arch linux, or crux however.
<Probando> Hola
<fr500> ok ubuntu2
<MePha> hugenumber
<uns0b1ll> hey guys can i filter irc input to only view my replies ?
<MePha> hugenumber m4v or avi standard player after ubuntu install
<uns0b1ll> i agree on comparison
<rcmaehl> uns0b1ll: yes if you make your own irc client
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: If you're using the desktop, use network manager, otherwise, /etc/network/interfaces
<rcmaehl> It's not hard
<uns0b1ll> thnx
<Tech-1> lol
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: networkmanager is a gnome thing that ubuntu is fond of using for gui config.  On the desktop, it's best to stick with that and not use the files, as it can get confused.
<w30> Dr_Willis, were you a teacher in your former life; perhaps a saint?
<uns0b1ll> oh nice gedit build in
<Dr_Willis> w30:  about ready to retire... :)
<Nort> Hey I need some tech support for 10.04, on installation I can only find my external USB HDD but neither of my internal sata HDDs at step 4.
<uns0b1ll> hey Kyle how can i respond just to u
<ResQue> is there a way i can ask apt-get where a package is installed?
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Seriously?  gedit isn't part of the fbsd gnome desktop packages?
<llutz> ResQue: "where" as in where the files are? dpkg -L packagename
<uns0b1ll> im on ubuntu now - i switched
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: generally put a persons name followed by a colon, and the IRC client highlights it for that user.
<ResQue> llutz: spot on thanks
<uns0b1ll> got tired of constant inconsistencies
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Or for a private conversation, you use /msg, but generally that's frowned upon in help channels.  People like to hear what other people suggest, and add to it, suggest alternatives, correct the suggestions, etc.
<w30> Dr_Willis, *chuckles*
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ test test
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Yup, that worked.
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ yea im on xebuntu or gebuntu whatever you call 11.4 server with minimal gnome on it
<Mankool> does anyone know where this message is logged --> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. requested position/size for CRTC ..."  ?
<Mankool> doesn't seem to be in /var/log/Xorg.*
<airtonix> Mankool: grep -R CRTC /var/log
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Probably xbuntu then.  XFCE based ubuntu desktop, and since XFCE uses gnome, it's got just enough gnome for everything to run.
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ had to switch from Freebsd 8.2, just got tired of configuring Xorg, lack of drivers, community not exactly helpfull, all that jazz
<Mankool> airtonix: thanks... dunno why i didn't think of that
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ i still run OpenBSD or Pfsense for work though
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Well, ubuntu has it's own frustrations using X, as it autoconfigures everything, leaving you no xorg.conf to peruse and edit if you don't like something.
<delac> or, is there any "print to pdf" software that can join two pages into one and has setting for the gap width?
<marko_> hi, I hope someone can help me. I'm a brand new ubuntu user..I'm trying to set up my wireless card and I'm afraid I'm doing more damage than good
<Kyle__> delac: I think you can do that with imagemagick, but there are probably other/better programs to do it with.
<Mankool> hmm it appears it isn't logged anywhere in /var/log... I am trying to work with 3 monitors on an ati hd 5700 card which seems possible, but i got one of those bubble messages saying "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. requested position/size for CRTC ..."
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ also majority of software not compatible with Freebsd out the box - software like GNS3 or FOG Imaging server, so that was major point to convert
<delac> Kyle__: I would hope so. But what?
<goddard> wow just tried Fedora and it solved all my problems
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ will try to get myself some eyecandy  -where compiz :D
<krishnan> While trying to create a USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04 server OS the process is throwing an error mentioning syslinux not able to install. Tried doing in both linux and windows same error occurs. What to do?
<Kyle__> delac: a package called pdftools comes to mind, but I don't know where in my head it's coming from.  Try googling it :)
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Heh, have fun, I generally turn off eyecandy, so I never know where to turn it on.
<lion42> goddard, wait a month. then you'll be threatening to switch to ubuntu. For some reason, people feel a need to threaten to switch between these two OSes the most often.
<uns0b1ll> do i need to put default gateway in my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Mankool> last time i tried using the ati catalyst control center to configure the third monitor xorg became broken and had to rever to backup xorg file to get it to work
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: yes.  Unless you are the default gateway, of course.
<goddard> lion42: huh?
<marko_> hi, I hope someone can help me. I'm a brand new ubuntu user..I'm trying to set up my wireless card and I'm afraid I'm doing more damage than good
<krishnan> While trying to create a USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04 server OS the process is throwing an error mentioning syslinux not able to install. Tried doing in both linux and windows same error occurs. What to do?
<Dr_Willis>  marko_ whats to setup?? icon at top right. enable the settings/card/ enter the info....
 * Kyle__ sighs.  Making a usb boot disc is so damned slow on an old flash drive.
<uns0b1ll> Kyle thats under iface eth9 inet **.**.***.** netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<uns0b1ll> gateway **.**.** ?
<goddard> lion42: Ubuntu has dropped the ball and if you actually used F15 you would understand why
<uns0b1ll> or is it default_gateway ?
<lion42> goddard, I -have used- fedora, and like 100% of rational users, saw no major day-to-day differences.
<Mankool> anyone have any idea on the error message "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. requested position/size for CRTC ..."  and then gives some dimensions after i connect a third monitor on my ati hd 5700?
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: I think so.  I don't have an example infront of me.   Just "gateway"
<goddard> lion42: what does that even mean?
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ i'll try
<lion42> This is not a channel to debate the slight merits of two OSes, this is a support channel
<marko_> Dr_Willis, the problem is that my card worked (though extremely slowly) when I initially installed Ubuntu, but when I completed the first updates and rebooted the card stopped working entirely
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Pretty sure there's a good manpage on it.
<goddard> lion42: hahah
<lion42> If you would like to praise fedora, perhaps they have a channel for that?
<Dr_Willis> from a user point of view the actual disrto should not matter a lot. : )
<krishnan> While trying to create a USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04 server OS the process is throwing an error mentioning syslinux not able to install. Tried doing in both linux and windows same error occurs. What to do?
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: While trying to create a USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04 server OS the process is throwing an error mentioning syslinux not able to install. Tried doing in both linux and windows same error occurs. What to do?
<goddard> lion42: please stop talking about fedora in the support channel
<Dr_Willis> marko_:  you should have stated that in theoriginaal problem then. :) Tried booting back tot the old kernel and see if it then works?
<uns0b1ll> whers restart networking hmm no /etc/rc.d ?
<Kyle__> lion42: Were you referring to the FBSD/ubuntu transition conversation?
<marko_> Dr_Willis, sorry but I have no idea how to do that..
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: Errr /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  last i heard the SERVER iso would not work properly when put on a usb stick. You could set up grub2 to boot it i belive.. but its been ages ago.
<Kyle__> uns0b1ll: I think.
<lion42> Kyle__, correct. I suggested that the user find a more suitable channel.
<Dr_Willis> marko_:  select an older kernel at the grub boot menu
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, you can try "sudo service networking restart" but it doesn't work all that great these days
<uns0b1ll> Kyle_ u got it thnkas
<goddard> Kyle__: i did the same the user didn't listen though
<Mankool> Does anyone know if there is a maximum virtual screen size for multiple monitors Ubuntu 11.04?
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: will I be able to install grub after the installation on usb stick is over. If yes pls tell me how?
<marko_> Dr_Willis, I actually don't have GRUB, or at least it doesn't show up on boot. I wiped Windows from this machine and only have Ubuntu loaded
<uns0b1ll> haha i guess putting netmask in my interfaces file not good idea after all
<uns0b1ll> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<uns0b1ll> c/etc/network/interfaces:10: too many parameters for iface line
<Dr_Willis> krishnan:  personally i would check the pendrivelinux web site. they ahve tools that put grub2 on the pendrive and puts the iso there as well.
<Dr_Willis> marko_:  hit the shift key at the rigth time and the grub menu will appear.. i always disable the lame hide-grub-menu feature.  no idea when you hit shift..
<marko_> ok..thanks Dr_Willis I'll try that
<goddard> lion42: I take it you use Unity?
<lion42> goddard, do you need support using unity?
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, lines i use with my static interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/671176/
<alexleon_> hello mm if my pc has usb 2.0 and i buy a 3.0 usb adapter that goes to my usb 2.0  nd i conect my usb 3.0 hard drive the velocity will be of a 3.0 usb?
<goddard> lion42: its just a question
<lion42> goddard, this is the support channel. If you want to have an offtopic discussion, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<uns0b1ll> zykotic9 thank you
<goddard> lion42: its on topic so answer
<zykotick9> !tab > uns0b1ll
<ubottu> uns0b1ll, please see my private message
<X-Hunter> hi, whats the beginners channel for ubuntu?
<goddard> X-Hunter: Fedora
<krishnan> Dr_Willis: tht did not help much still I will have a look. Thanks a lot!
<uns0b1ll> !tab  ?
<uns0b1ll> im new to irc world really
<alexleon_> -.- ima go to yahoo answers
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, you failed on my nick the 1st time, you can use TAB to auto complete like "z" "y" "k" "TAB"
<uns0b1ll> zykotick9, got it
<ubottu> uns0b1ll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uns0b1ll> ubottu, how do i do that ?
<lion42> alexleon_, no, I don't believe so.
<ubottu> uns0b1ll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uns0b1ll> now i need to learn how to check my private messages
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, what client are you using?
<uns0b1ll> zykotick9, xchat
<uns0b1ll> ctcp
<lion42> uns0b1ll, just click the tabs with the user's name either on the lefthand side of your screen, or at the bottom of your screen.
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, look on left side, around the channels for a "ubottu"
<chrome_> is ubuntu more stable than win7?
<uns0b1ll> zykotick9, doh
<alexleon_> thx lion
<alexleon_> is there anyway to turn on a laptop wifi without hotkeys?
<uns0b1ll> zykotick9, that interfaces snapin - how to combine with iface eth9 inet 192.168.0.2 string ?
<orated> Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI%20Method%20via%20Network%20Manager%20%28Ubuntu%209.10%20and%20up%29 .. If you see the first note containing the example. What I want to try in completely reverse. I can connect to WiFI as well as LAN, so was wondering to share wired connection using system as Wifi hotspot  to other Wifi enabled devices. Network card is: Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with
<llutz> uns0b1ll: "man 5 interfaces"
<zykotick9> uns0b1ll, "iface eth9 inet 192.168.0.2" is incorrect!  use "iface eth9 inet static" then next line starts with "address 192.168.0.2"
<uns0b1ll> zykotick9, u solved it ))
<orated> Dr_Willis: *Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
<pr0ton> hey, i've got this image taken from a camera of a document
<pr0ton> how can i improve it?
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/p28fK.png http://i.imgur.com/3pqfw.png What seems to be the problem? It is an SSD boot with Win7 and Ubuntu on it.
<pr0ton> i notice that there are some apps on my phone, which improve quality
<pr0ton> it's a BW doc
<w30> pr0ton, I use Gimp or XView graphics programs
<ChogyDan> anyone know what log file to look at for a dkms failed build?
<BluesKaj>  /var/log
<Aegir> Aegir<has quit>
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, graphics driver ?
<pr0ton> w30, how do you enhance it using gim[?
<d3vic3> black image on uvcvideo webcam, plz help!
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: yeah.  I don't know which file to look at there.  I just see dkms_autoinstaller, but that doesn't have anything
<chrome_> I'm a dj, can I rely on ubuntu to make my gig shows?
<w30> pr0ton, mess with gamma, contrast, tint, etc.
<trism> ChogyDan: the logs are in /var/lib/dkms/module_name/module_version/ then either build/make.log for the most recent or kernel_version/make.log
<chrome_> is it stable enough?
<ChogyDan> trism: thanks!
<rcmaehl> I'm making one big computer help channel b/c there's so many on freenode and one big one would be much easier.
<chrome_> rcmaehl: would me much confusing, you mean
<Kyle__> chrome_: Ubuntu is more than stable enough.
<chrome_> Kyle__: more than win7?
<rcmaehl> chrome_: ?
<Kyle__> chrome_: The question is, is the hardware you're on stable enough.  Unstable hardware is about the only thing that will make it unstable.
<Kyle__> chrome_: Much more stable than windows 7.
<chrome_> Kyle__: because in the past I had some problems... The X always crashing..
<zykotick9> chrome_, if "stability" is one of your primary concerns i wouldn't recommend 11.04 (10.04 maybe, but olders software there)
<BluesKaj> rcmaehl, for who? too many OSs will confuse
<rcmaehl> BluesKaj: what do you mean for who?
<BluesKaj> easy for who
<chrome_> Kyle__: how do I check if the hardware I'm on is stable?
<chrome_> I think it is
<chrome_> is a relatively recent laptop
<BluesKaj> not for those seeking clear advice, rcmaehl
<rcmaehl> BluesKaj: easy for those who can state their problem and what they are using
<chrome_> your ubuntu system never crashed?
<Kyle__> chrome_: Try it out on the box.  Use it for a few days.  If it has an SD card slot, you can install onto a 2+ GB sd card, and try it out.
<chrome_> ok
<zykotick9> chrome_, just FYI but ubuntu will fill a 4GB SD card mighty quick, 2GB i doubt will even install.
<mrdeb> zyko, full install is 2.3gb
<chrome_> I think I will install it on the hd, that's no problem for me
<mrdeb> but new ubuntu wont install on less than 8
<chrome_> I would like to know in this channel who never got his ubuntu crashed
<mrdeb> that is bad
<zykotick9> mrdeb, i've run ubuntu for a long time on 4GB (origional EEEPC, I owned 3) and after a few updates even 4GB is too small
<mrdeb> chrome, what ameks is crash are drivers or apps
<Kyle__> chrome_: I've never had it crash for a non-hardware reason.
<mrdeb> zyk, ubuntu is not the best os for eee
<mrdeb> you know it
<Kyle__> chrome_: By that I mean, USB-tuner that drew WAY to much power cause the hardware to power off to save itself.  And the boot drive getting removed from a running system.  Long story.
<zykotick9> mrdeb, i obviously don't run it anymore, but did for years, dating back to ubuntu 7.10 - and i'll repeat one more time, 4GB is too small for ubuntu
<mrdeb> no, it isnt zyko
<mrdeb> you have a full install with office under 2.3
<w30> chrome_, My Ubuntu crashed, locked up yesterday, first time in a year or so after I put in two gig extra memory.
<chrome_> ok... That's why macs are more stable Kyle__ ? b/c they only work with their hardware?
<sveinse> zykotick9: That really depends. ubuntu-minimal is around 200M
<mrdeb> full install with gnome
<chrome_> w30: I see
<zykotick9> sveinse, agreed - but that's hardly "ubuntu" anymore is it?
<w30> chrome_, that's a lot less than my ComEd power shutdowns,smile
<zykotick9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements = 5 GB of hard-drive space
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/p28fK.png http://i.imgur.com/3pqfw.png Why oh why?
<w30> chrome_, my next step should be a backup power block
<orated> Can anyone help me here on Internet connection sharing, please?
<mlopez> hi! I need to make a script to download a file from a website (this website needs login and password and the link to the file is not a static url, but its downloaded through a javascript or something like this) Can i do this with a bash script ?
<trions> mlopez: ask in #bash
<waseem> Hey guys,  have ubuntu 11.04 Installed on my vaio with ATI mobility x 2300, I would use a tutorial to install the open source driver for it restart, It would load 1 time out of 20, Any idea why this is happening?,other thing I can't shutdown my system normally I would have to use the shutdown button to force it to shutdown. Any Idea too?
<Dr_Willis> I imagine you will need more then just bash to do such a task, :)
<zykotick9> trions, +1 the #bash people are hardcore. mlopez
<Dr_Willis> but #bash may know the diretion to go.
<orated> Dr_Willis: Did you read my later part of the question, I was asking about?
<Dr_Willis> orated:  ive not done ICS in 5+ years..
<Dr_Willis> easier to just go buy a router to do it these days. :)
<orated> Dr_Willis: Well,.. thanks for sharing that link but I'm trting something quite different mentioned there
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, or a plug-computer w/ wi-fi (my next purchase) ;)
<mlopez> thanks for the info trions zykotick9
<orated> Dr_Willis: Sometimes, when in home network, a single router is sufficient :)
<Dr_Willis> orated:  some wireless cards in ubuntu cant do a adhoc type network i recall.
<Dr_Willis> but ive not ever done a wireless --> linux box -->  Internet.
<orated> Dr_Willis: I'm using Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
<orated> Dr_Willis: I want to try exactly what this image says - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ICS2.jpeg
<waseem> Hey guys,  have ubuntu 11.04 Installed on my vaio with ATI mobility x 2300, I would use a tutorial to install the open source driver for it restart, It would load 1 time out of 20, Any idea why this is happening?,other thing I can't shutdown my system normally I would have to use the shutdown button to force it to shutdown. Any Idea too?
<orated> hmm
<camera> ciao
<camera> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | camera
<ubottu> camera: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RestlessCod3r> Hi, so I have ubuntu 11.04 32bit, and I want to upgrade it to 64bit. Can I do this without a cd/usb drive??
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, you need to fresh install somehow
<orated> !
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: Ok, an dhow about this, I have 4.5GB ram installed on my comp, and it oly detects 3.5
<glebihan> orated, then if your wireless card allows it, you should be able to do it by right-clicking on the network-manager icon and selecting "create new wireless network"
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, you're using 32bit
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: yeah, but it should be able to detect at least 4
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, it's memory minus 1GB with PAE
<yokahu> greetings and salutations
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, plus PAE is 3-6% slower all the time, install 64bit is best suggestion
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: Ok, so how do I upgrade to 64bit without a cd/usb drive??
<yokahu> ‎have  acer aspire 2quqdcoreintelQ8300
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, ? but you have to fresh install somehow
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: but I dont have a usb drive, and my CD drive doesnt work
<yokahu> dual boot system win7 /ubuntu 11.10
<RestlessCod3r> usb key, that is
<RestlessCod3r> brb
<gigitux> good
<yokahu> got hacked  trojan in windows sector
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, the likely answer is YOU can't (network boot is theoretically possible, but WAY non-trivial.  AND you'd need a second box to act as a server)
<yokahu> im tying to use  DBAN   to wipe hdd security erase but dont mork
<Wulf> network boot is not that hard.
<Dr_Willis> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<yokahu> get error/dev/sda -sdc process crash
<zykotick9> Wulf, i did carefully use the term "non-trivial"
<yokahu> how can i security rrase all hdd?
<Wulf> yokahu: what is your native language?
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  id just use dd. and zero them out, or use /dev/random or somthing and then reformat..
<yokahu> englich/spanish
<yokahu> typos
<Dr_Willis> !info dban
<ubottu> Package dban does not exist in natty
<yokahu> Dr. willis  is that something i do with  gParted ?
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  thers dozens of ways to 'erase' a hard driv4e.. but then what are yiou going to do aftger you erase it?
<lumos> hi
<lumos> help me please
 * Wulf helps lumos.
<lumos> i have had dream of act between man and woman which is only permissible in the context of marriage
 * Dr_Willis sees the kick comming.
<zykotick9> Wulf, got caught by a troll
<rww> !guidelines | lumos
<ubottu> lumos: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> lumos: have a read before talking again, please.
<lumos> im very afraid
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see mentioned on the dban homepage - linux packages/binaries...
<grey__> hi there; I installed Windows 7 on a Ubuntu machine and now Ubunutu 10.10 is missing in bootloader; how to fix it?
<zykotick9> !grub
<Wulf> grey__: reinstall grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<Wulf> grey__: and next time, install windoze first (or not at all)
<glebihan> grey__, boot from a live cd a reinstall grub from there, see ubottu's message
<yokahu> Dr. Willis what i am trying to do is a security erase then   reinstall win7 and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or make a flash drive with a grub-rescue boot of the system :)  on the mbr.
<jenk> How do I schedule the computer to shut down after an update ?
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  why does it matter if you securely erase them? installing the os's will repartition/reformat..
<grey__> Ok; I will try ubottu 's link now
<gigitux> hello
<glebihan> jenk, you mean after running "apt-get upgrade" ?
<zykotick9> jenk, from command line you could use "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get shutdown -h now" but it won't shutdown if the upgrade fails, or if the upgrade takes more then 15 minutes :|
<zykotick9> jenk, sorry typo "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo shutdown -h now"
<Dr_Willis> you could use shutdown to schedule a shutdown in an hr.. then do the update./upgrade :)
<Dr_Willis> and hope it dosent take an hr...
<Wulf> sudo 'apt-get upgrade; shutdown -h now'
<jenk> glebihan, If there is an alternative that works, I don't mind.
<rww> Dr_Willis: and hope debconf doesn't prompt you about anything...
<Dr_Willis> rww:  yep.
<Wulf> but upgrades often ask the user stuff, so an automatic shutdown might not be good
<Dr_Willis> I agree with Wulf
<qin> Wulf: apt-get upgrade -y
<Dr_Willis> theres some way to have automated updates.. but i rarely do it.
<Wulf> qin: sounds dangerious
<Dr_Willis> the weekly update/upgrade works for me.
<Wulf> -i
<glebihan> jenk, well several already said, I wouldn't advice that as there can be prompts during the upgrade
<jenk> zykotick9, It might take more time.
<jenk> glebihan, Assuming that there are none ?
<yokahu> Dr Willis  what are the chances of a rootkit   or malware still  reside    in hdd if ki do not seccurity errase  ?  Like i just reinstalled    win7 and ubuntu      but did not security errase
<glebihan> jenk, if you will really want to do it, first do "sudo -i" then "sudo apt-get-upgrade && shutdown now"
<Dr_Willis> I thought the shutdown process had some sort of 'checking for ongoing update/upgrades'  feature also.
<Whabo> Guys... Is it possible to watch netflicks?
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  i doubt if any will stay around
<zykotick9> glebihan, you won't need that "sudo for apt-get..." after a "sudo -i"
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  zero out the drive with dd, if you want to be sure, then repartition, reformat
<Dr_Willis> but thats being paranoid yokahu
<Dr_Willis> !rootkit
<xplo> is 9.04 still supported here ?
<jenk> Dr_Willis, Wulf, Can I call a script to execute after an update ? And that script is a shutdown script !
<Dr_Willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<yokahu> Dr willis  please what is dd? Thanks !
<Dr_Willis> !dd
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  dd is a  shell command.
<glebihan> zykotick9, you're right... so used to sudo...
<xplo> the thing Dr_Willis is, if i update to the latest, my WIFI Usb Stick will not work anymore...
<xplo> unless you can prove me otherwise.
<qin> zykotick9: Is it not that apt-get updrade stops showdown?
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  not my job to prove anything.. go get a live cd and see for yourself.
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  if it used to work and faile.. check the bug reports and file a bug if none exist.
<zykotick9> qin, how could it?  the shutdown command is started after apt-get finishes?  in my suggestion anyway.
<xplo> i guess ill install backtrack then
<yokahu> Dr. willis   were do i  execute that comand  and how would it be so i can do it?
<mbrigdan> Hello! I need some help. I want to back up my encrypted home directory using rsync, but I want to make sure that it only backs up the encrypted data (not my unencrypted home). How can I do this?
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  do what you want.
<Whabo> I hate where ubuntu is heading
<Dr_Willis> yokahu:  to be honest with you. Iimagine  just repartioning and reformating is enough.
<xplo> Dr_Willis go have a smoke/coffee/sex or something, no  need to be this arsh.. *sheesh*
<lion42> Whabo, take it to #whine
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  given the lack of details you have shown.  all i can say is try a new live cd and see...
<xplo> another douche.. wow.
<uns0b1ll> i lost my 1920x1680 resolution on xubuntu :((
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  you asked how to prove it worked.. i gave an answer..
<uns0b1ll> it worked before reboot... so odd
<xplo> well Dr_Willis, i tried to pass an order yesterday for 5 cds of 11.04 for 5$ but it failed..
<symaxian> With nautilus disabled and not rendering the desktop, are their any substitutes for the icons?
<Dr_Willis> xplo:  this channel has nothing  to do with the ubuntu store.  so cant help you there.
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas get my cd;'s from cheapbytes.com
<polah_> In the 11.04 installer, how can I specify a mount point for a partition? I have an existing ext4 partition and when I attempt to define a mount point it doesn't let me type anything.
<ParkerR> Is there a way to get the top volume control icon to use alsa and not pulseaudio? I have switched to alsa and that is now useless
<xplo> cheapbytes.com
<xplo> oups, wrong keyboard
<Slart> symaxian: nautilus is responsible for rendering the icons, afaik. There are other systems for doing this in say KDE or similar.. anything special you're looking to do?
<uns0b1ll> my display settings used to show 1920-1680 resolution... but not anymore...
<uns0b1ll> perhaps drivers
<GreekFreak> Hi, I am new to ubuntu and I am trying to install ruby on rails. Where do I add something to my $PATH?
<Dr_Willis> polah_:  if its not going to be a system type partition, i just edit the fstab after i boot the first time and add it to where it needs to go.
<Slart> polah_: in the install program you should be able to use a partition as.. /usr or /home or whatever.. I don't remember the specifics but last time I used it I could specify it
<Dr_Willis> I recall setting my windows parittions to be in specific places also during the installer.
<Slart> polah_: but as Dr_Willis pointed out.. if it's not something used by the system you could just as easily mount it after the install
<symaxian> Slart: nothing special, just something interactive to fill the empty space on a desktop with just a wallpaper
<EM03> any amazon ec2 users around?
<Slart> symaxian: you don't want to use nautilus? or it doesn't work for you?
<zykotick9> symaxian, you could try "idesk - Program to show icons on the desktop" i used it YEARS ago with fluxbox
<polah_> Dr_Willis: Yes, I remember doing it last time I installed, but now it only lets me choose predefined locations like /, /home and suchlike. I guess I'll just have to do it later in my fstab
<symaxian> going for compiz's wallpapering
<uns0b1ll> i got nvidia driver activated but not currently in use ?
<uns0b1ll> what..
<zykotick9> Slart, to use fancy desktop stuff you sometimes need to disable nautilus' control of it, multiple backgrounds for instance
<Dr_Willis> uns0b1ll:  run nvidia-settings and seew what it says..
<Slart> zykotick9: ahh.. that makes sense, thanks =)
<Dr_Willis> uns0b1ll:  known bug where it IS in use.. but says its not
<uns0b1ll> doh
<OY1R> i cannot view youtube videos in full screen, if i try i only get a huge black border and the video is the same size as windowed viewing
<Dr_Willis> but that is viewing them. :)  Just not viewing them big? :)
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: What if I took out 0.5GB ram, leaving me with 4gb, would that give me 4GB or 3?
<zykotick9> OY1R, you video is being rendered by X11 most likely
<Stu1> Good fatternoon.
<alexleon_> ppl can i use hot kays inside virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  whats your video card/chip?
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, 3.  PAE requires 1GB for kernel or something.  I don't use PAE, i use 64bit - i consider PAE a dirty-"hack"
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: ok, ill upgrade
<uns0b1ll> Dr_Willis, i ran nvidia-settings now need to setup 1920-1680 back...
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: As you may know, the USB-creator is REALLY messed up. Would you happen to know if I can just extract the iso onto the usb drive??
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, unetbootin!!!
<OY1R> Dr_Willis, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: huh?/
<uns0b1ll> so odd.. my  X is only 1360x768 but whole screen is 1920-1680 i scroll down the scren lool
<drduplo> Just installed ubuntu 11.04 and choiced for the ambiance theme but the panelsbars keep turning grey. whats wrong?
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, it's a program to put ISOs onto USB - REALLY handy!
<RestlessCod3r> huh
<RestlessCod3r> thanks :)
<uns0b1ll> my max resolution is not 1920 anymore bah
<llutz> zykotick9: "PAE requires 1GB for kernel or something." wrong, it has other disadvantages but not this
<zykotick9> llutz, sorry my bad.  It was being discussed in #debian a few nights ago - perhaps i misunderstood.
<uns0b1ll> ubuntu, Son... im dissapoint
<uns0b1ll> what happend to my 1920-1680 after single reboot...
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: It keeps freezing on my compo
<RestlessCod3r> comp *
<uns0b1ll> ok one restart wont hurt i guess
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, um, that's too bad.  Sorry man.
<adrenalink> I made a mistake. I type "rm -r ~" and part of my home folder have been erased (before I stopped the process)
<RestlessCod3r> zykotick9: Can I just extract the iso and put tthe files on the usb stick??
<adrenalink> do I need a reinstallation?
<ThomasB2k> Howdy, where is this icon stored in Firefox on Ubuntu? http://s.thomasboxley.me/4UR5wH.png
<Arney> I used the "Startup Applications" program to start a CLI program... how do I access it after its running... I can hear it playing music but I don't see it.
<jackoriper> Hi
<m4v> adrenalink: I don't think so, but some config might be lost
<zykotick9> RestlessCod3r, not really.  The next ubuntu will probably catch up to debian and have hybrid images, which will make life a lot easier.
<adrenalink> m4v: that's it!
<adrenalink> my firefox has been reset to std appearance
<adrenalink> but I'm experimenting slow navigation on the web
<jackoriper> touchpad not working, no mouse movements, after i install  ubuntu 10.10 on sony vaio vpceh16en
<jackoriper> please help
<adrenalink> so I suspect I erased some important files
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Which package contains iotop?
<Jasonn> zykotick9: And if I did it, what would happen??
<guntbert> adrenalink: don't you have a backup?
<m4v> adrenalink: maybe the cache files of your browser, I don't think there's anything in you home that would make internet go slower
<cbhl> Shapeshifter: the iotop package...?
<zykotick9> Jasonn, did what?
<adrenalink> I  don't have a backup made  by myself
<adrenalink> I f ubuntu makes one for me I don't know
<cbhl> Shapeshifter: It's in universe, though. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iotop
<llutz> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Jasonn> zykotick9: If I just threw the extracted files from the ubuntu iso onto a usb stick
<guntbert> !backup | adrenalink for the future
<ubottu> adrenalink for the future: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zykotick9> llutz, a link that was used during that conversation http://www.spack.org/wiki/LinuxRamLimits which include the quote "By default the kernel reserves 1GB for it's own use, however I think that this is a tunable parameter" - there seems to be an MS KB article about the same thing 3GB usable on 4GB systems.  You could still be correct of course.
<ParkerR> Anything?
<m4v> adrenalink: there's nothing in your home that is critical to the system, that's how gnu/linux works. I did be more worried if I lost personal data like documents, pictures, etc
<zykotick9> Jasonn, i highly doubt it would boot.  I don't know thought - best of luck.
<rww> zykotick9: oneiric does indeed have hybrid images now :)
<ccmonster> exit
<zykotick9> rww, i was certainly under the impression it was coming for sure, didn't know it was already there - thanks.
<adrenalink> m4v: it is not so, because the shell promted me if I would erase Documents, pictures, video folders and I realize my mistake and stopped
<llutz> zykotick9: afaik that changed with kernel 2.6, but theres still the limitation, that single processes cannot address more than 3GB-chunks
<rww> zykotick9: yup, the daily ISOs and I think maybe the alpha3 ones do it if you want to try it out
<adrenalink> (I created a "~" folder in "/" and I  tried to erase with remove -r ~ instead of rm -r \~/   XD )
<zykotick9> llutz, thanks, good to know.
<ParkerR> adrenalink, XD
<ParkerR> Oh noes is your home folder ok?
<Shapeshifter> cbhl: thanks
<adrenalink> ubottu: thanks for the links.. But for now, do you advise me a reinstallation or it's not necessary?
<ubottu> adrenalink: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * wildbat ping
<qin> adrenalink: Did you lose any data?
<Arney> why is my terminal so slow... it takes over a second to load, some times almost 3
<adrenalink> only configuration one
<coz_> Arney,  I get that here as well,, I dont have a solultion however
<coz_> solution
<qin> adrenalink: No need to reinstall, if you need create new user to compare configs.
<m4v> adrenalink: reinstalling shouldn't be necessary, any config files lost should be created again with default settins
<Arney> coz_: peculiar. what could it posibly be doing to take that long.
<m4v> settings*
<w30> adrenalink, ha, I always try to substitute ls for rm on the first try to safely see how it parses
<llutz> adrenalink: theres nothing a reinstall would bring back to you. if you don't have backups, you've just some personal files. most stuff can be reconfigured later
<qin> adrenalink: Most packages have default configs in /etc/ anyway.
<amee2k> evening everyone
<coz_> Arney,  I havent had the time recently to try and track this down,, I would certainly like to fix it though as well :(
<guntbert> adrenalink: the security model under linux doesn't allow an ordinary user to do any harm to the system, so no need to reinstall
<amee2k> i just installed the firefox update that came out a couple days ago (for 11.4) and now something with the color scheme is wrong
<Tigerboy> Hi-- does anyone know how to resize the mouse cursor in KDE?
<coz_> Arney,  like you I am guessing,, I like an immediate response with the terminal
<amee2k> its getting some font colors wrong, among others rendering half the URL unreadable because of poor contrast. anyone else encountered this?
<amee2k> or know how to fix it
<guntbert> Tigerboy: if you don't get satisfying answers here, ask in #kubuntu
<coz_> Tigerboy,  mm  I have not tried to actually resize it,, I assume you already looked the settings...you may want to ask in both #kubuntu  and #kde channels
<guntbert> !enter | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adrenalink> ok, THANKS EVERYBODY
<Tigerboy> yes nothing in settings
<Tigerboy> ta-- i tried kde but it is dead I will try kubuntu
<zykotick9> Does flashplugin-nonfree install 64bit flash (v11) on ubuntu?
<amee2k> guntbert: i love you too, you know ;)
<gmachine_24> Hi. I need a network monitoring package/program as I believe someone is using my wireless connection; i.e. one of my neighbors. I am running 11.04 on this computer and all notebooks run some version of Linux/Ubuntu; but even when all the notebooks are turned off it appears there is an active wireless connection transmitting through my cable modem.
<amee2k> zykotick9: i'm on 64 bit, and it installs 10.3 for me. i didn't exactly go through an effort to get the latest version though because i don't really use it
<qin> gmachine_24: Change password?
<timcolo> hi can any one help me set up lirc for mceusb receiver? I cant get irw to display key presses, yes I have googled for few hours
<zykotick9> amee2k, thanks!  well I finally got the answer, this was my 3rd or 4th time trying.
<gmachine_24> qin, yes, of course, I thought of this. But I'd like to know if someone has hacked the network.
<amee2k> gmachine_24: check your router's admin page. with a little luck it has a list of all computers the DHCP gave IP addresses to
<gmachine_24> amee2k, good thinking. thanks.
<amee2k> otherwise, "nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24" (substitute your network address and netmask) is probably worth a shot
<qin> gmachine_24: airodump-ng is fast and precise enough to see wireless, plus you have aireplay to spoof intruder, and more tools to play, still WPA2 and change password on regular basis.
<qin> gmachine_24: If your router support mac filtering, use it too.
<gmachine_24> qin, Ok, thanks. I actually rotate routers to get a new IP address every couple of days.
<amee2k> or monitor the traffic with kismet. if you get lots of packets for your network, and all (legitimate) computers are turned off or not connected, it would be a hint
<amee2k> mac filtering is mildly useless. once an attacker figures out whats going on he could just snif for an authorized MAC and use that once you're not using it anymore
<qin> gmachine_24: ip and mac address are different things.
<gmachine_24> qin, yes, I know.
<amee2k> so anyone else know anything about the font color problem in firefox?
<marekw2143> hi, I've installed sun-java6-jdk package - how can I see where are files created by installation of that package?
<avi_> i want to connect internet from my mobile help me ------Kubuntu 10.10
<amee2k> gmachine_24: you could check the admin interface. i've seen some routers (among others mine) that allow you to set a timeout on DHCP IP records
<guntbert> amee2k: thx for the idea of using the CIDR syntax with nmap, I never thought of that  -  (sorry, no idea about the color problem :-))
<gmachine_24> amee2k, OK. I know I can take care of this easily by changing passwords etc. but I was hoping to find out who has been connecting to my network.
<amee2k> guntbert: yeah, i was kinda stunned when i realized it accepts that syntax too (fortunately i did so quite quickly)
<gmachine_24> anyway, thanks everyone for your help, as always.
<amee2k> you're welcome :)
<avi_>  i want to connect internet from my Nok 2700(java-classic) mobile help me ------Kubuntu 10.10
<amee2k> meh, i'll go try bug #firefox
<Night-Hacks> isn't there autopoint deb for 10.04 ! ?
<avi_>  i want to connect internet from my mobile on pc help me ------Kubuntu 10.10_________plZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<KM0201> Night-Hacks: autopoint is in the repos, why do you need a .deb? (at least it is in 11.04... just saw you were using 10.04)
<fr500> avi_: you might want to explain more and spam less
<Night-Hacks> avi_: whats the problem ?
<Atahualpa> i have a quesion
<Night-Hacks> KM0201:  i couldnt find for 10.04 !!
<KM0201> hmm, well, it sin the repos on 11.04
<Atahualpa> I can' remember my user account password
<Atahualpa> how can I change it from root
<Night-Hacks> Atahualpa: come up from live cd and fix it
<trism> Night-Hacks: autopoint is part of the gettext package in lucid, it became a separate package in maverick
<avi_> I want to connect net on pc from my Mobile(Nok2700)---I connect it by USB chord chord connection done but internet connection setting is very diffcult>>>>Help me for this.................plzzzzzzzzz bro.
<ParkerR> Is there anything similar to indicator-sound but that uses alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<qin> Atahualpa: from root shell? easy: passwd your_user_name
<Somelauw> Hi, I am using python and the module cProfile seems to be installed by default, but pstats isn't while cProfile depends on pstats.
<Somelauw> Can I submit this as a bug?
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<avi_>  I want to connect net on pc from my Mobile(Nok2700)---I connect it by USB chord chord connection done but internet connection setting is very diffcult>>>>Help me for this.................plzzzzzzzzz
<fr500> avi_: don't spam
<Shwaiil> Q: I've got a program runing, its notepad++ trough wine. The program freazed. "killall notepad++" doesnt find the program, how can I check what to kill ? thanks
<fr500> avi_: be patient
<ParkerR> Shwaiil, sudo killall notepad* maybe?
<avi_> Sorry
<cbhl> Shwaiil: "sudo killall wine"?
<afeder> Shwaiil: you can try ps -A for a list of processes
<Shwaiil> ParkerR,  tks for looking! Is there a book or good resource to learn all this commands on linux/ubuntu ? Like find something, find process, kill process, move files, etc ?
<coz_> maybe kill all wine  ,,, although never tried that
<ParkerR> Or use htop to see what is running and kill it
<fr500> avi_: doesn't it appear on the network connections button on the panel?
<ParkerR> Shwaiil, did it work?
<Shwaiil> yeah found notepad++.exe
<ParkerR> Ahh htop is nice
<Shwaiil> and I killall notepad++.exe
<Shwaiil> thank you
<Atahualpa> qin how cam I access root from ubuntu
<ParkerR> You can arrow to a process and kill it forom there
<ParkerR> sudo command
<Shwaiil> ParkerR, arrow to a process..humm.. how to do that ?
<avi_> the mobile connection was complete but i dont no further step of connection
<ParkerR> IN htop it will become apparent
<fr500> avi_: and what further steps do you want to make?
<fr500> Atahualpa: sudo su will give you a root shell
<fr500> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Shwaiil> ahh found the system monitor, this is like taskmanager on win
<Shwaiil> ParkerR,  tks
<ignarps> Shwaiil, sudo xkill will let you point at any window to kill it.
<Jef91> Does Ubuntu no longer use the "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" file?
<nuborn> Shwaiil, there are perhaps some resources here, and in the links:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal?action=show&redirect=BasicCommands
<Shwaiil> ignarps, I wish I could learn all those commands, I come from win :P
<Shwaiil> nuborn, thank you
<Jef91> I keep finging refernces to it but that file no longer exists
<avi_> mobile connection means the pc-suit was connect but there is no internet connection done...
<uns0b1ll> wheres Anonimous channel
<Shwaiil> this commands are ok for all linux distros right ? I would love to learn commands like grep or search and all that
<mc_teo> hey, i'm on ubuntu 11.04 and it keeps freezing
<mc_teo> mouse is active, but nothing is responsive
<fr500> uns0b1ll: it's not on freenode
<mc_teo> any ideas on things i could look at to try solve the problem?
<Night-Hacks> Atahualpa: can you become sudoer ? or forget it's passw ?
<Terbaddo_> Hi, how to change the bootsplash in Natty ?
<uns0b1ll> fr500, where should i look
<ignarps> Shwaiil, you can also add a "Force Quit Button" to your panel.  I keep it handy to kill applications that won't die normally.
<afeder> uns0b1ll: hmm not sure how it relates to Ubuntu?
<uns0b1ll> afeder, ha :D
<afeder> just curious
<fr500> uns0b1ll: did you get that?
<uns0b1ll> fr500,  got what sorry
<fr500> uns0b1ll: sent you a pm
<uns0b1ll> fr500, hmm
<uns0b1ll> fr500,  where would i check
<Shwaiil> ignarps, "Force quit button" how to activate that ?
<fr500> what client are you using?
<uns0b1ll> Xchat
<fr500> it should appear as another channel
<nadiyama> Hi, how do I run java applications in command line? $ java application.jar returns me errors while graphically it doesn't.
<uns0b1ll> hm nada
<fr500> weird
<hermanus> does anyone know of a way to code for iOS in ubuntu, maybe even with a simulator like in xcode? or is there a way to run xcode in ubuntu?
<oCean> nadiyama: usually it's java -jar /path/to/blah.jar
<Terbaddo_> java -jar java.jar
<fr500> hermanus: you can try monotouch but you'll need a mac for publishing
<Atahualpa> qin how cam I access root from ubuntu
<nadiyama> oCean: Thanks, that's it!
<avi_>  mobile connection means the pc-suit was connect but there is no internet connection done...
<Terbaddo_> @ Atahualpa sudo -s
<oCean> Atahualpa: the root account is locked. Use sudo
<Terbaddo_> Or sudo your_command arg1 arg2 ...
<hermanus> fr500, thanks!
<uns0b1ll> try again ?
<fr500> hermanus: also no clue if monotouch is available for linux
<Atahualpa> I can't access my user acccount that's why I need to find a way to access root on my ubu\
<uns0b1ll> got sound notification
<syn4pse> apt-cache search <app>
<uns0b1ll> oh there
<fr500> I sent you another pm already
<rafaelement> anyone can tell my how to notice whether nvidia card is actually enabled with bumblebee(i see no difference in glxgears!)
<ignarps> Shwaiil, right click your panel and select "add to panel"
<oCean> Atahualpa: boot your machine into rescue mode
<Dr_Willis> rafaelement:  run nvidia-settings and see if it says its in use
<oCean> Atahualpa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<avi_> ???
<amee2k> right, found it. https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/863231  <<  this fix seems to help, but still an awkward bug imo...
<rafaelement> Dr_Willis: I can start nvidia-settings, but it tells me I have to run nvidia-xconfig.which is not installed...
<avi_> Help me  guys
<Terbaddo_> @ avi_ What ?
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> I have installed a network card and my roomy and I are uncertain weather it is 100Mbit of 1000, is there a terminal command that could help me determine? lspci has NOT been useful in this regard
<fr500> I_AM_IN_ROOT: ethtool
<avi_> i want to connect internet from my mobile on computer i want procedure to connect
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> thank you fr500, it seems like once upon a time I knew that command
<fr500> hehe np
<Terbaddo_> How to change the bootsplash in Natty 11.04 ?
<avi_>  ??
<uns0b1ll> anyone have virtual CCIE lab setup on linux by a chance ?
<avi_> say something.........
<yeats> !patience | avi
<ubottu> avi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mic008> hello
<mircica> weew
<mewkat> Jesus... 1460 chatters?
<avi_> plzzzzzzzzzz help me....
<auronandace> !please | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cheekee> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cheekee> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> !botabuse | cheekee
<ubottu> cheekee: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<avi_> ok......
<lion42> THE FACT THAT THE BOT HAS AN ANSWER FOR EVERY NOOB... makes me giggle a lot.
<ParkerR> Anyone know abou my question?
<avi_>  i want to connect internet from my mobile broadband on computer i want procedure to connect
<mewkat> ParkerR: What question?
<ParkerR> Is there anything similar to indicator-sound but that uses alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<yeats> ParkerR: using Unity?  (assuming you're on natty)
<ParkerR> yeats, 11.04 no UNity
<ParkerR> Ubuntu classic
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> fr500, I suddenly had a good idea, I needed to transfer 63gig of Star Trek TNG to my computer and I feel confident that this card supports gigabit because it is slated to finish in 36 minutes - thats roughly 30meg/sec
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Easier way to find that out is ethtool / ifconfig. :-)
<yeats> ParkerR: see this - see if it helps: http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12
<avi_> i want to connect internet from my mobile broadband on computer i want procedure to connect
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> Corey - that is what I was originally going to do but I needed these files on my side so why not kill two birds with one stone
<ParkerR> yeats, I saw that. He just removes indicator-sound but doesnt use a replacement
<avi_> i want to connect internet from my mobile broadband on computer i want procedure to connect
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: "ethtool eth0" isn't that hard. :-)
<yeats> ParkerR: I was thinking of the PPA he mentions - with it you can add "Volume Control" back to the panel (removing indicator-sound optional)
<ParkerR> Oh
<ParkerR> Hmm
<cheekee> ubottu: I only thought you should have expanded on your !please answer a bit. It wasn't Bot abuse
<ubottu> cheekee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ParkerR> Oh i missed that XD
<ParkerR> Thanks yeats
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> Corey - I didn't say it was but why should I bother with all that when I will have my answer while accomplishing something I needed to get done?
<yeats> ParkerR: that's what I did on a previous install (living with PulseAudio now ;-) )
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Because depending upon caching /rsync settings, you won't get an accurate result in many cases? :-)
<ParkerR> yeats, yeah I couldnt get it going with a USB headet
<yeats> ParkerR: ah.. I had issues making that work too - never did investigate deeply enough ;-)
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Resuming a partial transfer, I get 40MB/sec, going across a 20mbit link. :-)
<ParkerR> SO I just made a .asoundrc file that made the USB default
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> Corey - well I can assure you that 30meg/sec is NOT 100Mbit so I feel pretty confident that my solution worked, it is not as if I need to know the speed of network cards on a daily basis
<avi_> i want to connect internet from my mobile broadband on computer i want procedure to connect it.....
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_ what kind of card is used for your mobile broadband?
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Granted. :-)  Although your method only works over a LAN transfer, unless you live somewhere awesome.
<syn4pse> or vpn
<glebihan> ParkerR, there's also the gnome-alsamixer package in the repositories, don't know if it's what you're looking ofr
<glebihan> *for*
<avi_> GSM----2G
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> Corey - very well, you're right and I'm stupid - Can we move on now? I am sure that any moment some is going to jump our [expletive deleted] for 'chatting' when this is not the off topic room
<Saik> if i want to copy and over-write from /mount/a/b/c   to /a/b/c will ubuntu automatically follow folder structure?
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_, I want to know what kind of interface the card is
<twisted`> yo when I follow the guide to make a USB stick ubuntu disk for the Mac
<twisted`> my Acer pc totally friggin ignores it during boot
<avi_>  GSM----2G
<Saik> twisted: F12 on boot
<yeats> Saik: if you use rsync it will, though I would mv or cp 'a' to 'a.old' just to be safe
<avi_>  interface the card ??
<Saik> if yours is like mine
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_ is it pci, pci express, pcmcia, express slot
<hatch> I'm dual booting ubuntu 10.04 / win7 right now but something got messed up and now it just boots to a purple screen then hangs - I want to re-install but it gives me an option of 2 drives to install to, and it just lists the serial numbers any way I can check which is the correct drive?
<Saik> yeats: cp -R ?
<yeats> Saik: cp will not include any hidden files or directories, but yeah - that would work
<Corey> I_AM_IN_ROOT: No worries.  And no, I'm not going to jump on us for "chatting." :-)
<avi_> I dont know what you say ...where they are found??
<Saik> yeats: nothing is hidden
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_, is it a laptop?
<dimas_> i am trying to use wireshark in ubuntu but says there is not capture device available and when i type in interfaces eth0 or eth1 says i am not allow to use those interfaces
<char_> anyone know about java, firefox, flash?
<yeats> Saik: then nothing to worry about ;-)
<Corey> dimas_: You have to either run wireshark via sudo or change device permissions.
<Saik> yeats: hopefully lol
<avi_> No desktop pc
<dimas_> Corey how do i change the device permission?
<glebihan> yeats, Saik cp *will* also copy hidden files
<Corey> dimas_: Take a look at /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<avi_> No desktop pc
<Saik> glib: thought it would, it's a serves ed as well
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_ and the card is in the computer?
<Saik> gleb*
<ParkerR> glebihan, naah I was wanting the applet
<ParkerR> Got it now
<ParkerR> Didnt want to have to open a program to change volume
<afeder> how can i get a list of installed packages from the terminal?
<avi_> No in the mobile,i was connect mobile to computer through usb cable.
<lonewulf`> hello all...what is best cmd for checking disksize?
<glebihan> ParkerR, I read there was an applet in the gnome-alsamixer package, but anyway if you got it that's nice
<lonewulf`> df -?(what)
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> avi_ oh wow, I am sure that this can be done but I do not think i can help you do it, I think someone else would be better suited
<glebihan> lonewulf`,just "df" or "df -h"
<lonewulf`> glebihan, ty !
<afeder> Hi. How can I get a list of installed packages from the terminal?
<Shokry> hey how are you gays :D
<Saik> afedar: looking..
<ParkerR> guys*
<glebihan> afeder, "dpkg-query -l"
<Shokry> ok soryy
<afeder> thank
<afeder> s
<avi_> Then tell anyone.......
<avi_> Listen......thanksssss dude
<Saik> glebihan is quick lol
<Shokry> :D
<afeder> ;)
<Shokry> :(
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> Can someone give avi_ a hand, he is trying to get his desktop to use mobile broadband on his laptop by connecting the to with a USB cable
<User_San> Hello!
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> two*
<Shokry> how are you !
<Shwaiil> Q: How to update a program on ubuntu, let's say Wine ? Tks
<User_San> I am having some problems with AICCU on Natty AMD64
<centr0> when i do a 'free -m' command can someone tell me what the cached field means?  looking for an explanation more than "its cached memory"
<ParkerR> My computer is a mess XD http://pastebin.com/K5qi7tkP
<Saik> glebihan just -R to over-write or do I need more?
<glebihan> Shwaiil, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<Shwaiil> glebihan, tks
<User_San> i can start AICCU without any error, and it appears on ifconfig. But i tests return i don't have ipv6
<ParkerR> glebihan, see that link :)
<glebihan> Saik, -R is for recursive, to over-write use -f
<avi_> Can someone give me a hand, I trying to get  desktop to use mobile broadband on my Desktop Computer by connecting the to with a USB cable??
<ParkerR> Please stop repeating
<ParkerR> !repeating
<ParkerR> Hmm my vertical bar is broken XD
<zykotick9> !atemyram | centr0
<ubottu> centr0: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<glebihan> ParkerR, I have a few less than you do, but still 1650 on quite a fresh install...
<ParkerR> Ahh so not bad then XD
<avi_> Can someone give avi_ a hand, he is trying to get his desktop to use mobile broadband on his laptop by connecting the to with a USB cable
<ParkerR> If I have to do "xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = backslash bar"" to get backslash to work how would I make that permanent without running the command on bot?
<ParkerR> *boot
<glebihan> ParkerR, put that command in ~/.profile
<llutz> ParkerR: add "keycode 94 = backslash bar" to ~/.Xmodmap
<ParkerR> llutz, ahh ok will try
<avi_> Can someone give avi_ a hand, he is trying to get his desktop to use mobile broadband on his laptop by connecting the to with a USB cable
<aaas> is the default in ubuntu to not prompt before overwrite with cp command??
<sjohnson> hi.  i want to upgrade autoconf using apt-get, but it's telling me my version is already fine.  how do most ubuntu users deal with this?  i don't want to compile it from source and 'make install' it because then it will be messy.  what to do?
<boni> hey folks!I have a new aspire 5750G and want to activate the nvidia graphics card.How can I see whether it is successfully activated?
<glebihan> aaas, by default it won't overwrite unless you specify the -f option
<boni> I mean with bumblebee.
<mc_teo> i am using ubuntu 11.04, and it tends to freeze, leaving the mouse free, like every time i close the lid on the laptop, is there anything i can check to see what could be the problem?
<aaas> glebihan: i have the opposite, do you know where they alias cp to cp -i ..i assume that's what they do
<timcolo> been at this for a while now can any one help me with lirc I cant see button presses on irw
<glebihan> sjohnson, keep this version, look for a ppa with a more recent version, or compile from source
<aaas> glebihan: I'm assuming the default linux is to overwrite and ubuntu adds the '-i' flag
<sjohnson> glebihan: someone suggested i upgraded ubuntu to be able to "see" the newer packages.  is this a good or bad idea?
<rp> anyone knows what's wrong in this script http://pastebin.com/Jm82XxS4
<glebihan> sjohnson, well it depends on what you want/need. What version are you running ?
 * hylian says hello
<ParkerR> llutz, thank you very much
<avi_> Can someone give avi_ a hand, he is trying to get his desktop to use mobile broadband on his laptop by connecting the to with a USB cable???????
<ParkerR> avi_, please stop repeating
<deltafoss> avi
<ParkerR> We heard you the first four times
<hylian> is there a link somehow directly to #ubuntu through freenode's webchat, or something else? I would love to set up a link to that for ubuntu noobs.
<glebihan> aaas, don't know where the default behaviour is defined
<avi_> sorry, can you see my all comments??/
<deltafoss> avi_ what are problem are u having?
<tasslehoff> I have a Dell laptop with ATI graphics that I wont to setup for "clamshell mode". When I close the laptop lid I want it to show my desktop on the external monitor.
<avi_> Can someone give avi_ a hand, he is trying to get his desktop to use mobile broadband on his laptop by connecting the to with a USB cable
<ParkerR> avi_, yes
<ParkerR> *facepalm*
<tasslehoff> Tried to disable the laptop in amdcccle, and that works, only when I booted the laptop w/o an external monitor, it didn't enable the laptop display again
<ParkerR> !repeat | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glebihan> rp, what error do you get when trying to run it ?
<rp>  line 7: [2: command not found
<rp> i changed the header to using /bin/bash instead of sh
<avi_> i want to connect internet on my pc through mobile i want procedure.
<rp> but i still get the same error
<cheekee> How can I get my system to recognize that  I have a 686 chip, and convert my install from 386 to 686?
<char_> any one with firefox java issues ??
<deltafoss> avi_: if network-manager doesn't solve your problem, consider apt-geting wvdial and issue: sudo wvdialconf
<avi_> ???
<ParkerR> cheekee, they are for all intensive purposes the same
<Dr_Willis> avi_:  you would have to check your phone docs and enable its teathering.
<cheekee> ParkerR: ok thanks
<deltafoss> avi
<deltafoss> install wvdial
<lonewulf`> got a good one here fellas...I came from winxp, I use an old 22" CRT Monitor for gaming, I like 120Hz monitor wise, how the heck do I get 120Hz on monitor in natty narwhal?
<qin> rp: if [ "$#" -eq 2 ]
<lonewulf`> thanks
<rp> qin thanks noticed i needed to have space before 2
<rp> that fixed it
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf`:  depends on your video card/chipset also.
<avi_> i also used my mobile to connect net on linux-mint.........it was working
<lonewulf`> ATI Sapphire 4830 512M this card supported 120Hz in winxp np
<mc_teo> i am using ubuntu 11.04, and it tends to freeze, leaving the mouse free, like every time i close the lid on the laptop, is there anything i can check to see what could be the problem? the laptop is a dell 1525, ask for more info if needed.
<Dr_Willis> procedure should be almost identical avi.
<deltafoss> was it straight forward
<lonewulf`> in 1024x768 tho
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf`:  it may be so old an card tht ATI no longer supports it in the current fglrx drivers
<qin> rp: I think more correct is: if [ "$#" -eq "2" ], but #bash is better plase for it.
<Kre10s> hello.
<ParkerR> Hello
<Kre10s> does apt-get always use HTTP?
<Kre10s> can I make it use ftp or https
<avi_> i also used my mobile to connect net on linux-mint.........it was working
<lonewulf`> Dr_Willis, thanks for the speedy response...how would I get those fglrx drivers to find out if I can get 120Hz out of this sucker?
<sado> hello every 1
<sado> i have a prob my mic stop working on skype ???
<sado> is there way
<rww> !info apt-transport-https | Kre10s
<Osmodivs> Hello. If I choose to overclock my CPU (Since I diecovered it has something called SpeedStep) under Windows, will I'll be able to have the same overclock speed under Linux?
<glebihan> avi_, deltafoss suggested you a solution, why don't you try it ?
<ubottu> Kre10s: apt-transport-https (source: apt): APT https transport. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf`:  i dont use ati at all.  If the fglrx drivers DONT support your card.. then  it dosent support it...  You will be stuck using the open sourced drivers
<Terbaddo_> @Kre10s Afaik you can build an APT repo in FTP
<rww> Kre10s: and as far as ftp, I think it does that out of the box
<ParkerR> sado skype changed to pulse audio http://blogs.skype.com/linux/2009/09/some_explanations.html
<deltafoss> avi_: consider installing wvdial
<ParkerR> *pulseaudio
<rww> KRe10s: that https transport might be installed by default too, I forget
<ParkerR> I think it is
<lonewulf`> Dr_Willis, thanks again stranger...Im gonna goolge fglrx drivers now to see if my card is even supported
<avi_> i dont know what deltafoss says........
<yeats> rww: it is installed by default
<Kre10s> rww, how do i reconfigure apt to use those protocols.
<ParkerR> avi_, sudo apt-get install wvdial
<Dr_Willis> !info wvdial | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.61-2 (natty), package size 81 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Kre10s> Do the standard repos have ftp alternatives?
<sado> i'll try
<sado> thxxx
<rww> Kre10s: just use https:// or ftp:// lines in sources.list.
<rww> Kre10s: many of the mirrors do, yes
<avi_> where i found this??
<evan_> Hi, does anyone know if its at all possible for me to install windows 7 after ubuntu with 3 primary partitions?
<glebihan> avi_, open a terminal and type the command ParkerR gave you
<kingofswords> hi what is xorg and how to i update/upgrade it/
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  should work fine
<Dr_Willis> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<glebihan> evan_, it is possible, you'll have to reinstall grub afterwards thougu
<Dr_Willis> xorg = version of X ubuntu uses..
<deltafoss> avi_: go to your terminal and isue the command "sudo apt-get install wvdial"
<kingofswords> Dr_Willis, thx what is X?
<avi_> ok
<kingofswords> oh yeh i see
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  read wht ubottu said just 3 lines above.....
<evan_> Dr_Willis I use gparted to make 50gb of unallocated space but when I tried to install windows 7 on it, it says that all the primary partitions were used
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MACscr|tmp> whats the fastest way to merge two directories on the same partition? Got a path wrong in an rsync and got a lot of duplicates. Its about 800gb of data
<lonewulf`> Dr_Willis, would this -> sudo apt-get install fglrx tell me if my card is supported?
<kingofswords> yeh just saw it thx.... is it easy to upgrade it? im 1.75 but want 1.8
<avi_> thank you friends , gn.
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  perhps ask in windows it may be a quirk of the installer.. you could pastebin the output of fdisk -l for us. Ubuntu does NOT need to be on primary partitions.
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  why do you want 1.8 when you did not even know what it was 60 sec ago?
<l4nw0lf> is there any staff member here?
<kingofswords> Dr_Willis, because i have a game running in wine that lags and audio out of sync and read on wineapp that xorg 1.8 fixes this problem
<evan_> Dr_Willis do I need install something for that command to work? I am on minimal install
<lonewulf`> lonewulf@lonewulf-GM5684E:~$ sudo apt-get install fglrx
<lonewulf`> [sudo] password for lonewulf:
<lonewulf`> Reading package lists... Done
<lonewulf`> Building dependency tree
<lonewulf`> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> lonewulf`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lonewulf`> fglrx is already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  run fdisk and see if its installed..
<lonewulf`> testing
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  you would risk breaking the rest of the system.. or at least teh GUI. :)
<evan_> Dr_Willis it shows a list of usage commands/options
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  theres ppa's of updated versions of Xorg i belive... I dont use them
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  so check/pastebin  outut of sudo fdisk -l
<kingofswords> ah ok so i just add a ppa and would be able to dl it from synaptic then?
<jon8> l4nw0lf stop randomly pm'ing people.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Corey> l4nw0lf: What do you need?
<kingofswords> yeh i know what ppa is i added one the other day
<oakbox> Hi all, does anyone know how I can get noip2 to run as root.  I need to to execute a script that has permission to edit root files.
<txomon> hello, which is the program used by ubot?
<Corey> !pm | l4nw0lf
<ubottu> l4nw0lf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<qin> !bot > txomon
<ubottu> txomon, please see my private message
<glebihan> txomon, Supybot
<lilcyber> Hey, does anyone know how to get lifecam vx-3000 to work on ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<lilcyber> ?
<evan_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/SHf4haQn
<greg606> hi
<ParkerR> Hello
<greg606> I find double alt+tab highly inefficient I'd like to switch just by one alt-tab
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  you have 4 primary partitiosn on sda.  and 1 on sdb - so what was the actual issue?
<ParkerR> greg606, one alt tab works for me
<ParkerR> Switches to next window
<EKURIOX> Hi
<evan_> Dr_Willis when I try to install windows 7 on sdb it says the amount of this type of partition is at its max
<kingofswords> i added a ppa to my resposites but when i look at the ppa theres only 3 programs when there should be 4 in synapitc....its the 4 th i want to dl
<Kre10s> rww, thank you!
<greg606> ParkerR: but someting's wrong
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  make a ntfs partiton and see if the installer figures it out perhaps.
<sjohnson> hi.  I have ubuntu 9.10.  I want to upgrade GNU screen, but apt-get says it's already up to date.  I don't want to compile it by hand because I don't want to screw up the track record aptitude has kept thus far.  what do people usually do in this scenario?
<greg606> try to switch to the third window
<Kre10s> When your ISP sends you modified http responses... http won't wort in apt...
<evan_> Dr_Willis ok, I will give that a try. thank you
<greg606> ParkerR: it's not very smooth
<Kre10s> rww, but since they don't modify ftp... i'm free to install links and do some more testing.
<rww> Kre10s: sounds like an annoying situation. good luck :)
<qwebirc33215> i ansered my own question :)
 * qwebirc33215 is hylian
<mewkat> Hylian?
<mewkat> Deku?
<glebihan> sjohnson, if you want to use more recent version than the ones in the repositories, the best way is usually to use a ppa, but be careful cause those aren't officially supported
<sjohnson> Personal Package Archive?
<glebihan> sjohnson, yes
<sjohnson> would it also work if i hypothetically upgraded to a newer version of ubuntu?
<sjohnson> (albeit probably a much longer way)
<glebihan> sjohnson, well you would probably get a newer version but rarely the latest (ubuntu doesn't come with a lot of lastests versions, for stability's sake)
<zykotick9> sjohnson, FYI 9.10 is no longer supported you SHOULD upgrade see !eol
<sjohnson> ah, okay
<sjohnson> i just wasn't sure if it was a good tip when someone told me to upgrade ubuntu
<sjohnson> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zykotick9> sjohnson, personally i think trying to update Ubuntu to a new version is a bad idea, but that's only me.
<sjohnson> yeah i don't imagine i'll be doing it
<sjohnson> zykotick9: would you then try the PPA idea?
<sjohnson> other than ./configure && make && make install, what options would I have?
<zykotick9> sjohnson, your unlikely to find PPAs for 9.10 software I imagine
<sjohnson> zykotick9: let me rephrase that.  if you were in my shoes, and you had 9.10, and you wanted to get gnu screen to update to something a bit newer (doesn't have to be the latest), what would you do?
<zykotick9> sjohnson, but the ubuntu version you are using IS an issue.
<rypervenche> sjohnson: Use checkinstall instead of make install, makes a deb package for you for easy clean-up :)
<sjohnson> yeah, that's more along the lines of something that would be nice
<glebihan> sjohnson, zykotick9 I think you're misunderstanding each other, if I'm getting it right zykotick9 was suggesting a fresh install
<sjohnson> zykotick9: pretend that 9.10 is not old, in hypothetical land
<zykotick9> sjohnson, you aren't getting security updates!  end of story
<sjohnson> i'll worry about using an old version of ubuntu after i first solve my general problem with old apps
<Khisanth> switch to tmux :p
<sjohnson> Khisanth: o/
<sjohnson> is anyone else willing to answer the hypothetical question?
<glebihan> !pm > EKURIOX
<ubottu> EKURIOX, please see my private message
<Khisanth> sjohnson: well the options were already covered ...
<th0r> sjohnson: if I understand you right, there is no reason you can't try to compile the source for the later version
<Khisanth> use PPA, create your own .deb, make install
<Khisanth> pick one
<coops89> uuuh how do I install php5 without installing apache??
<Khisanth> I use the last option
<sjohnson> create your own .deb seems like the best idea
<coops89> apt-get wants me to install all sorts of apache crap when I run apt-get install php5
<coops89> --no-install-recommends doesn't seem to work
<sjohnson> Khisanth: don't you feel worried that make installing will not be tracked by aptitude on ubuntu?  that's my worry
<Khisanth> not at all
<glebihan> sjohnson, I'd rather go with a ppa than making my own deb (at least when ppas are available)
<zykotick9> coops89, will php5-cli give you want you need (and not what you don't)?
<coops89> zykotick9: ah
<nfr> Has anyone worked with pam_exec.so so far? It's hanging and I don't know why
<sjohnson> glebihan: i searched, doesn't look like a PPA is available for screen
<Borg> sorry this is off topic, but a fellow used to come here by the handle called 'floatsaka'. Has anyone seen this person recently here in the past 6 months?
<glebihan> sjohnson, https://launchpad.net/~byobu/+archive/ppa
<Khisanth> sjohnson: I would be slightly more concerned if I needed to uninstall things but generally for things that I am will to go to the effort of compiling myself that is an unlikely event
<qin> Borg: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sjohnson> Khisanth: how do you sleep at night? ;)
<Khisanth> like a log
<sjohnson> glebihan: thanks for the elp
<sjohnson> help*
<glebihan> sjohnson, you're welcome
<quem> i've been suffering from massive memory leaks ever since i upgraded to 11.04 when it was released. other than going back to a previous release or enduring having to reboot/kill X every few hours... do I have any other choice?
<Khisanth> a .deb doesn't provide any magical 'make it better pixie dust" :)
<quem> Khisanth: that's like saying santa doesn't exist.
<Borg> qin, yeah, I been looking through logs all sorts of places I figured maybe they came back with another nick. :s
<sjohnson> Khisanth: doesn't it keep track of what you installed in aptitude though?
<bsmith093> the firefox menubar is suddenly completely unresponsive, as is the search fucntion of the address bar
<evan_> Dr_Willis, that sdb1 was my thumb drive partition. the 50gb of unallocated space is actually on sda
<bsmith093> ff5, lucid 32bit
<txomon> hi, I have been trying to choose a logging bot and a suppybot mix
<qin> sjohnson: dpkg is ubuntu package manager
<txomon> is there anyone?
<evan_> Dr_Willis, my root/swap and home are all primary partitions
<Dr_Willis> evan_:  they dont need to be.
<evan_> Dr_Willis, is there anyway to change them?
<sjohnson> i tried doing dpkg -i <deb>
<Dr_Willis> delete/remake.. :) but that may be a bit of a hassle..
<sjohnson> and it didn't do dick all
<sjohnson> still have the old version
 * sjohnson gives up
<FloodBot1> sjohnson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evan_> Dr_Willis o :(
<Dr_Willis> never seen a way to just convert a primary to a extended/logical.. never really tried  - it may be possible in gparted
<sjohnson> that's a good compliment
<sjohnson> alright, time for beers. cya
<evan_> Dr_Willis, i guess i'll back up my stuff and give it a shot then =D
<txomon> qin, can you please tell me if there is any bot that makes chan logging and a suppybot?
<glebihan> txomon, you should ask on #freenode
<Dr_Willis> txomon:  what do those terms even mean... thers dozens of eggdrop bots out there...
<Dr_Willis> supplys what? :)
<txomon> ok in ubuntu's bot web is a description
<txomon> I want a bot that responds to things like this
<txomon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txomon> and another one that logs the channel
<qin> txomon: You can use isrri with eliza ;)
<ParkerR> txomon, maybe look at supybot
<Dr_Willis> txomon:  most ots out there can prob do that...
<Khisanth> sjohnson: it does keep track but what is your point? :)
<qin> txomon: *irssi
<Guest25825> how do i get my system to use my nvidia driver. it says its active, but not in use.
<txomon> ParkerR, It doesnt seem to log
<Khisanth> sjohnson: if you have a .deb you can just double click on it as well
<sjohnson> Khisanth: i'm just ssh'd in
<sjohnson> this is what happened:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4012997/screen-dpkg-problem.png
<Dr_Willis> Guest25825:  run nvidia-settings and see if IT says its in use.. if it says it is.. then it is. :) theres a bug with the other apps
<qin> txomon: Easy is envbot, written in bash.
<ParkerR> txomon, supybot does log
<sjohnson> Khisanth: basically did dick all !
<ParkerR> txomon, join #Parkaos
<ParkerR> I have a supybot in there
<txomon> so supybot logs?
<ParkerR> Yes
<ParkerR> ChannelLogger plugin
<txomon> Ok I had very good references to it
<txomon> ahh with a plugin... ok
<txomon> ill try
<Khisanth> sjohnson: that says it's replacing 4.0.3 with 4.0.3 ... I am not sure what you are expecting to happen after that
<ParkerR> During the config
<ParkerR> You tell it what plgins to use
<ParkerR> *plugins
<sjohnson> Khisanth: i'm trying to accomplish a miracle
<ParkerR> txomon, PM
<sjohnson> Khisanth: why then does my --version statement say an old version?  did it install it somewhere i can't find?
<sjohnson> that's the key issue
<Guest25825> Dr_willis : that starts my server settings program for nvidia but thats it
<Khisanth> or a screen versioning difference ...
 * sjohnson panicks
<sjohnson> -k
<Khisanth> which is confirmed by http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=screen&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Dr_Willis> Guest25825:  then its in use.. if it wasent. it would post a message saying its not  in use.
<Khisanth> since even dapper has 4.0.2
<Dr_Willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<Guest25825> Dr_willis: not in use is the message i get from additional drivers, and I think is the reason I cant use unity
<Dr_Willis> Guest25825:  thats a known bug.  saying its not in use when it is..
<routh> Anyone know how to mount a bios flash floppy image in ubuntu so I can copy the files manually? (*.fd extension)
<Guest25825> ok
<Dr_Willis> routh:  use the loop option to mount like you would for an iso
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HaH-Tarball> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<routh> Dr_Willis: Obviously the first thing I tried. Does not work for this.
<Dr_Willis> routh:  use the file command on it.. see what it says...
<uns0b1ll> how come i cant view my eth9 in -> preferences -> network connections
<Dr_Willis> you may nee dto tell it  what fs to use.
<routh> Dr_Willis: PS10A190.fd: ACB archive data
<Dr_Willis> routh:  thats somthing ive never seen befor. :)
<Dr_Willis> To the BatGoogleComputer!
<anethema> hey I was helping a buddy upgrade the screen package
<anethema> so i dled the latest version from packages.ubuntu
<anethema> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/screen/download
<routh> Dr_Willis: Yay.. if it helps, it's from the bios flash tool for my Toshiba. But I don't have windows, so I have to try this the ubuntu way
<anethema> it claims its 4.0.3
<anethema> but it installs root@DHCP1:~/screen/usr/bin# ./screen -ver
<anethema> Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<routh> Dr_Willis: Problem is, the bios update is somewhere in that file.
<anethema> any idea whyt hat would be? incorrect packaging
<anethema> ?
<lwizardl> Hello
<anethema> anyone know ?
<lwizardl> is there a way to stop external devices from having a hidden trash folder ?
<anethema> you will see from a bug reported by yours truly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/118988
<anethema> no
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 118988 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "No way to disable trash in nautilus" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<anethema> yes ubottu thanks
<Khisanth> sjohnson: actually did you check `which screen`?
<anethema> I reported that forever ago, they wont fix it
<anethema> Khisanth: sjohnson is the one I'm helping as well
<anethema> and yes
<anethema> the latest package in packages.ubuntu claims to be 4.0.3 in the package name
<anethema> screen_4.0.3-14ubuntu1_i386.deb
<anethema> BUT that deb contains Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<Khisanth> 4.0.3 and 06 seems impossible
<anethema> I ar vx'd the archive and ran the screen within it and checked
<glebihan> anethema, probably only a difference between the ubuntu version number and the upstream one
<anethema> well glebihan when you compile from source you get a real 4.0.3.etc
<anethema> but installing this is gives you 4.00.03jw4
<anethema> as verified by the 'screen -ver' command
<glebihan> anethema, after looking at the source, I confirm that this is due to the upstream package
<Lafiir> I run 11.04 on an older Asus notebook. Changing display brightness via Fn+F5/F6 keys works, but I'd like to have a visual indicator for it (like when changing the volume). How would I get that? Also changing brightness this way is not permanent and often resets after some random time. How can I fix that?
<chiki-itu-aku> aih bot semua ya
<rww> chiki-itu-aku: english here, please
<chiki-itu-aku> oh ya..sorry
<chiki-itu-aku> looking for indonesian people, any?
<rww> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<chiki-itu-aku> thanks
<kad_> hey i need help, my wireless disconnect and need to reboot in order to work i have 64-bit it was fine before 3 months and now suddenly it start this pain!! any help is appreciate
<ParkerR> What plugin doe ubottu use for the responses?
<ParkerR> *does
<rww> !botclone | ParkerR
<ubottu> ParkerR: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<ParkerR> I have supybot
<ParkerR> I am wanting to know which plguin
<ThomasB2k> Is it possible to get the network manager indicator applet in Lucid?
<bazhang> ParkerR, read the link
<ParkerR> Oh nvm I think I have factoid activated XD
<Cyberdyne15> /wc
<oakbox> hi all anyone use noip2, I am trying to get it to run a script after update but i keep getting permission denied even though my script is set 755
<thf498> Hello.  How do I change the desktop version of Ubuntu over to the server version?
<hatch> I have dual monitors running on the same card but its putting the 'home' screen on the wrong monitor - how do I go about telling it which is the correct home monitor?
<hoob> hey there all I am having trouble getting my mike to work can anyone help?
<hoob> mic*
<bernhard2> using exim4 with dovecot (its 80% functional).. i would like to setup virtual domains with virtual mailboxes. are there  any good tutorials ?
<MarshmallowGoat> @hoob Try running 'alsamixer' in the terminal. Make sure it is not muted
<hoob> MarshmallowGoat: done that no joy
<vlt> thf498: I think the server version just uses a slightly modified kernel from the “linux-image-server“ package.
<jeremymcs> anyone know whats up w/ these processes .. http://fluxs.me/9Ro8
<Lafiir> Something else: Where can I disable a built-in webcam?
<tohuw> besides the lower values for GIDs, what is the functional difference between a system group (i.e., a group created with the --system option) and a non-system group?
<Lafiir> Also: Where can I set my Bluetooth to be off on default?
<vlt> Lafiir: You could put the used kernel module on the modules blacklist.
<MarshmallowGoat> @hoob What program are you trying to use it with? Have you tried testing the mic with anything else?
<sheepz> hello, I would like to try out java for web development. From what I understand there is a great multitude of options. From what I've read people are recommending getting acquainted with servlets and jsp. What do you suggest?
<HeGuru> sheepz: why not ask in ##java
<pyguy7> what do you do in ubuntu when a program quits responding... i would hit ctrl alt deleet in windows?!
<sheepz> whoops wrong channel
<th0r> pyguy7: xkill?
<MarshmallowGoat> @pyguyy xkill
<pyguy7> i just want to quit one program
<HeGuru> pyguy7: alt-f2 then type xkill and then click at the app window
<flicck1> Hi, all. Trying to boot the Natty livecd, 64 bit, on my new Lenovo Ideapad V570, getting "prefix not set" error even before the grub menu appears. Any kernel/boot parameter recommendations?
<Gryllz> hey
<KM0201> flicck1: if yuou're trying to boot a live cd, you won't get a grub menu.
<Gryllz> @flicck1 try in VM?
<KM0201> what on earth is a VM gonna do?
<flicck1> KM0201 and Gryllz : 32 bit livecd works fine ( what I'm using Xchat from now )
<KM0201> flicck1: well, obviously something isn't co-operating with 64bit...
<KM0201> use 32bit, be happy
<Gryllz> if you just wanted to try it out?
<flicck1> some Googling shows others having the same issue
<Gryllz> 64bit works fine in virtualbox...
<KM0201> yeah, a small laptop like an idea pad, and instead of running one OS, you're gonna run two, at the same time... that'll work
<Kre10s> hey some poeple run windows.
<flicck1> I could just use the PAE kernel on 32 bit I suppose
<amJ> HI ALL!  Youtube and other similar websites will not load properly. The sites load with Text only. this happen when using wireless router but when connecting directly it is fine . Could it be my ISP or my router?
<Khisanth> the wireless is on a different connection?
<amJ> no from the SAME ISP
<amJ> using ppoe connection
<Koshka> Hi. Anybody here with experience on setting up client side of VDR on Ubuntu that would be willing to give a bit of counsel?
<Kre10s> I HATE ppoe ISPs.
<Kre10s> they fruck up everything.
<bazhang> !ot > Kre10s
<ubottu> Kre10s, please see my private message
<Blinny> I'm trying to get a subnet-subnet VPN set up using Openswan. However, after days of banging my head against the wall I am open to alternatives - Anyone have experience bridging remote subnets so that privateIP can ping privateIP ?
<Blinny> The stink of it is, this worked fine in Hardy - upgraded to Lucid this weekend and all my tunnels are belong to them.
<}{ELI}{> Hi! does anyone use Mutt as an e-mail client?
<HeGuru> Blinny: you can use openvpn to do this quite easily, if you want to stick to L2TP then strongswan is much improved and better documented
<Blinny> HeGuru: Can openvpn do endpoint<->subnet and endpoint<->endpoint as well as subnet<->subnet ?
<HeGuru> Blinny: yes openvpn can do host-host, host-lan and lan-lan
<Blinny> HeGuru: In this instance, each remote subnet has its own private block (192.168.0.0/24, 192.168.1.0/24 etc)
<Blinny> HeGuru: After two days of silence from #openswan I will give this a whirl. Thank you.
<HeGuru> Blinny: you need to create one openvpn server and push the lan route to the client this will allow client-lan. for Lan-Lan you have to create a CCD file for the routes on the remote lan. Google for OpenVPN CCD
<mnemonic_> /24 is like 255.255.255.0 mask
<vlt> !anyone | }{ELI}{
<ubottu> }{ELI}{: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Blinny> mnemonic_: Yes.
<hatch> Hey any pointers on installing FireFox 6 on a fresh 10.04 install?
<Lafiir> Doesn't it update automatically?
<hatch> Lafiir: only to 3.6.*
<th0r> hatch: I never understood the problem here. Download the firefox tar.gz from mozilla.com, untar it to /opt/firefox, and create a link from /opt/firefox/firefox to /usr/local/bin.
<hatch> th0r: that just opens up the current 3.6 version
<HeGuru> hatch: or better use the firefox stable PPA
<th0r> hatch: uninstall the 3.6 version, or start firefox with /usr/local/bin/firefox
<MarshmallowGoat> @hatch I agree use stable firefox PPA and you'll get it
<Lafiir> PPA will most likely work (if you can find it, I only found the Thunderbird once per accident)
<th0r> Lafiir: you can use the exact same process for thunderbird. Updating either is simply a matter of untar-ring the new version to /opt/firefox (thunderbird), you don't even have to create a new link for an upgrade
<WHAT_UP> how would i fix the bootloader after (unfortunately) installing vista on a partition?
<z0x1c> hatch: Agreed with others' PPA recommendation. From a terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<HeGuru> !vista | WHAT_UP
<ubottu> WHAT_UP: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<z0x1c> hatch: "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, grub2?
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: yes. would the ubuntu cd be able to just restore the bootloader without actually writing to a new partition?
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, yes which cd and install do you have?
<hatch> z0x1c: looks like its working - thanks all :) I didn't know about this PPA for firefox
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: well, right now i have 4.10, but i'll probably just burn a more recent one ;)
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, how did you install the linux and what is it=release?
<HeGuru> !recoveringgrub | WHAT_UP
<ubottu> WHAT_UP: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<z0x1c> hatch: You might consider the beta as well ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next. FF7 RAM use is *much* lower. And features receive 3 months of testing before they reach Firefox Beta.
<hugenumber> Anyone know how to log the DAAP activity on Rhythmbox?
<hatch> z0x1c: I need 6 for development but thanks for the tip :)
<khafra> The computer I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on will no longer authenticate with my Wifi AP. The other 2 devices are still connecting to it just fine.
<khafra> The Ubuntu 10.04 desktop connected fine to it once, but after I installed a new video driver and rebooted, it asks for a password, tries to connect, then gives up and asks for the password again.
<HeGuru> khafra: whats your wireless card make and model and what type of encryption (wep/wpa/wpa2) are you using
<redboat> Does any one know how connect to the twit live chat thru xchat
<uns0b1ll> how to enable compiz on 10.4
<khafra> HeGuru: WPA2; zonet zew1630
<redboat> twit.live
<redboat> ?
<ParkerR> redboat, irc.twit.tv
<redboat> irc.twit.tv
<khafra> HeGuru: I don't think it's a hardware compatibility thing, because I can still see the list of available wifi APs, it just won't authenticate and connect.
<ParkerR> redboat, irc://irc.twit.tv/twitlive
<redboat> thanls
<redboat> irc://irc.twit.tv/twitlive
<ParkerR> redboat, why are you repeating me?
<nuborn> my laptop has a key combination to turn down screen backlight (fn-f5). is there a way to map this to a mouse button, without knowing exact what command is triggered? (I do not even know if there is a system command related to that) Like, can I map the mouse button to trigger a key input of "fn-f5"? Or any other suggestions?
<mic008> how to install java run times
<mic008> without install the SDK
<redboat> irc://irc.twit.tv/twitlive
<redboat> its not taking me there?
<wildbat> !java| mic008
<ubottu> mic008: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Zirr> hi mates
<redboat> what do I type in\?
<ParkerR> mic008, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<bazhang> !partner | mic008
<ubottu> mic008: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Zirr> i need some help with mixxx
<Dr_Willis> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2051 kB, installed size 3988 kB
<mic008> wildbat give me the link for 11.04
<bazhang> mic008, check the partner link above
<ParkerR> !java| mic008
<ubottu> mic008: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<wildbat> mic008: it is for 10.04 LTS and newer
<Zirr> i'm tryin to make it to play sound from master on a left chan and from headhones on right one
<ParkerR> redboat, /server irc.twit.tv
<Zirr> any suggestions?
<me-alone> hi...how can i get gnome 3 for ubuntu 11.04..?
<redboat> Oh ok htanks
<wildbat> !gnome3 | me-alone
<bazhang> !gnome3 | me-alone
<ubottu> me-alone: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> me-alone, not supported, breaks things, not downgrade-able
<mic008> hey wildbat
<mic008> it ads maverick partner repository
<mic008> i want to remove it laster
<mic008> later
<qwaz> does anyone know the backtrack linux irc channel? :)
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<qwaz> Hmm that can't be the official one theres only one person in there
<me-alone> bazhang, i can take risk
<mic008> java jre is only 106MB! in windows it's 16MB
<ParkerR> mic008, no in windows it is big too
<Dr_Willis_> in windows the file you download may be just a downloader......
<mic008> no i have the full file
<Dr_Willis_> does it really matter... if you want it.. download it...
<mic008> i don't use downloaders except for microsoft product
<bazhang> mic008, you know how to get it, correct?
<ParkerR> X.X
<mic008> get what
<mic008> yeah i'm downloading it right now
<bazhang> mic008, ok
<mic008> bazhang i want something offline to test it on ubuntu
<mic008> do you anything?
<mic008> that i can use to test java
<Dr_Willis_> install freecol or freeciv  they use java I belive
<mic008> ok thanks
<Quantum_Ion> mic008, Eclipse IDE and NetBeans use Java to run on Ubuntu Linux
<Dr_Willis_> those aint as fun..
<dubi> mmmmmmmm
<uns0b1ll> how to move cube in compiz ?
<uns0b1ll> and wheres fire burning effect ?
<nuborn> rephrasing my question: Is there a way to see what output (or command) a certain key input triggers - when it is not registered by xev (or X input, it seems)? I'm wondering how "fn-f5" works on my laptop (it turns down screen brightness, and works perfectly well), and how I potentially can map this action to other inputs. I don't know where to look, or start looking (since programs for detecting inputs, i.e. xev, can't tell about it)
<ParkerR> nuborn, usually that key combo is a motherboard feature
<th0r> nuborn: those fn keys are probably a function of the bios and not even visible to the kernel
<ParkerR> th0r, exactly
<nuborn> ParkerR: thanks, that is sort of what I was looking for. Should I search the internet for those keywords, or are there particular things I should look for?
<ParkerR> Umm well Ubuntu does know that the brightness changes
<ParkerR> It has the OSD when I change mine
<Dr_Willis_> same here.
<ParkerR> nuborn, go to System > Preference > Power management
<ParkerR> There is a brightness slider
<ParkerR> That may help you go in a direction
<nuborn> ParkerR: Oh thanks, yes, I didn't know about that
<uns0b1ll> how to enable cube in compiz whats the keyboard shortcut
<bazhang> uns0b1ll, got ccsm installed? check the key combo there
<julian> hi. i've disabled the splash in /etc/default/grub and now i want to disable all console output. currently GRUB_TERMINAL=console is commented out but I still see a few seconds of text during boot.
<julian> any suggestions?
<uns0b1ll> bazhang, i got ccsm installed but whats the default keyb?
<Jasonn> I have a problem with nautilus. It keeps freezing
<Jasonn> and I have more than enough CPU power to run it, as well as ram
<bazhang> uns0b1ll, no idea, never use it; check keybindings for desktop cube
#ubuntu 2011-08-21
<Dr_Willis_> ccsm needs a tool to print all the currently enabled keybindings. :)
<notica> hi there
<notica> i have some question about screens and video card
<bambanx> hello
<notica> hi there
<sebsebseb> hi
<Dr_Willis_> jello
<uns0b1ll> okay but how can i get CUBE desktop to turn?
<bambanx> guys i installed this editor http://editra.org/download doing: python setup.py install
<Dr_Willis_> the cube can break unity..  seen that happen in here befor. :)
<bambanx> i can run tipyng on console editra, how can i do a shortcut?
<Socky_> dan@caffeine:~/.goldenpod$ set PATH=$PATH;/home/dan/.local/bin/
<Dr_Willis_> I thought it was alt-shift drag the mouse around or the arrow keys
<Socky_> -bash: /home/dan/.local/bin/: is a directory
<Socky_> how do i add that to my path?
<Dr_Willis_> Socky_:  if you put stuff in /home/usernam/bin   it will be auto added to the path
<Quantum_Ion> your path is in .profile or the system wide path is in /etc/profile
<Dr_Willis_> Socky_:  edit your .bashrc or .profile to add other stuff to the path
<WHAT_UP> so brasero burner managed to burn 1.5GB out of a 770 MB iso file...
<notica> any how know what i need to do to get higher res, whit intel mobile 950GME express
<Socky_> ok
<tim167> hi, can someone help me mount or repair a partition?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis_, That rotating CUBE gimmick is just that a gimmick/eye candy really not much use for that kind of stuff
<Quantum_Ion> tim167, What are you trying to do ?
<Jasonn> and I have more than enough CPU power to run it, as well as ram
<Jasonn> I have a problem with nautilus. It keeps freezing
<Jasonn> and I have more than enough CPU power to run it, as well as ram
<Jasonn> ^^ sorry for repeat
<tim167> Quantum_Ion:  i get 'you must specify a filesystem type' but when i try -t ext3 or -t ext4 it gives: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3"
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, uninstall nautilus and reinstall it using the Synaptic Package manager
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Can I do it through terminal??
<lwizardl> is there a way to stop external devices from having a hidden trash folder ?
<tim167> Quantum_Ion: it's a disk that won't boot anymore, and i now try to mount it on another machine, but it won't...
<Jasonn> lwizardl: Nope,
<tim167> Quantum_Ion: there are other partitions on the disk that are ok...
<Jasonn> lwizardl: But you can delete the whole folder
<Quantum_Ion> tim167, What operating system was on the disk before ?
<Jasonn> if it gets cluttered
<notica> how do i fix the video card to a netbook =)
<tim167> Quantum_Ion: ubuntu 10.10 i believe
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Can I do it through terminal??
<glebihan> Jasonn, sure you can
<Jasonn> notica: Whats wrong with it?
<auero> Would anyone know why ubuntu/samba isn't showing large files I have shared? 10gb are fine but 25gb are invisible
<Jasonn> glebihan: Thanks :)
<notica>  when i connect my 22" screen i cant get more then 800x600 res
<tp43> my laptop dvd burner is broken I think, cause I can't boot from it, and all cd's show up as blank
<Jasonn> notica: Do you know if the drivers are installed??
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Did you have Grub2 installed on the hard disk ?
<glebihan> tim167, what does "sudo blkid" show as file system type for that partition
<notica> no
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: nope
<Jasonn> notica: Go to the top right corner of your screen, and click on the power icon. Select from the list system settings, afterwhich, go to additional drivers.
<Jasonn> notica: If you are missing anything, it will show up there, it might take like 10 mins to load up for the first time though
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, You might need a partition tool like Gparted to fix that issue -> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Available from the repos??
<kroq-gar78> notica: that might be because it's trying to mirror the images on both the netbook and monitor, so it chose a common resolution.
<glebihan> Jasonn, Quantum_Ion was gonna say, gparted is in the repos
<Jasonn> ok, ill get it now
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Or http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/ just becareful screwing around with your partitions and your tools
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a problem where glc isn't encoding glc videos properly
<Jasonn> ill go with the gparted
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: So what exactly does it do?
<ZombieRamen> it's just stopping in the middle of encoding, only outputting a small amount of the video to a compressed file
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, It reads and writes filesystem partitions like NTFS, MSDOS, EXT3, EXT4 and UFS
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: For nautilus not to take hours, or successfully open
<Jasonn> not to take hours to, or successfully open *
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, If that doesn't work your hard disk could be corrupted bad sectors, etc
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: The prog doesnt even open a window when I click on it. All other progs are working though
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Some hard disks fail after 5 -7 years of rough use
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: this one is 1 year old
<Jasonn> and it was working
<Jasonn> like 2 days ago
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: Quantum_Ion: If you want to check your disk for hardware problems Palimpsest ( "Disk Utility" ) will show you the SMART data from the drive.
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Then you probably need to rewrite the EXT3 or EXT 4 partition using Gparted or Partition Magic
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, More then likely you will lose the data in that partition
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Ok, and is that a prog, or something I boot into
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: That is a program, which comes with Ubuntu by default.
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Ok
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Disk is healthty, running surface tests now
<ninjajoe> hi
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Powered on: 2.4 Years <- lol
<Jordan_U> Quantum_Ion: If it's just a filesystem problem then it can probably be fixed with fsck. If it's a hardware problem then the drive should probably simply be discarded. I don't see much use in "rewriting" partitions.
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Ok, what am I looking for here??
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: Any warnings.
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: But it sounds like the hardware is fine
<Jasonn> none at all
<Jasonn> yeah
<Jasonn> I ran a test aswell
<Jasonn> Jordan_U: Now my external HDD has a few bad sectors, how do I fix that
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a problem with glc not encoding my videos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828513
<PythonSnake> How to rename a file ? which command ?
<ZombieRamen> it might be a problem with ffmpeg, as glc-play plays the videos fine, but the command i'm using to encode pipes to ffmpeg
<rww> PythonSnake: mv
<ZombieRamen> PythonSnake: mv oldfilename newfilename
<PythonSnake> thanks
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: What is an alt to nautilus
<miketomdool> Jasonn pcmanfm
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Dolphin -> http://dolphin.kde.org/
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: thanks, inatlling how
<Jasonn> now
<Dr_Willis_> lots of alternative file managers out there.  :) rox-filer pcmanfm, gentoo,
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: And how do I fix bad sectors? (its on my external drive)
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Use Synaptic Package Manager to install Dolphin, file manager on your Ubuntu Linux system
<kroq-gar78> how do I undo what I did with "patch"? I did patch --help but it yielded no results (unless I skipped over something). Can someone help me?
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: I prefer to install/rm files with terminal :)
<Jasonn> programs **
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Did you try running fdisk on your external drive
<glebihan> Jasonn, I wouldn't do with dolphin on a gnome or unity desktop environment
<glebihan> *wouldn't go*
<Jasonn> glebihan: Im not, im doing it with pcmanfx
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: I ran disk utility on it
<glebihan> Jasonn, ok
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Look at this thread-> Howto: Use ntfsresize+fdisk to resize a partition with bad sectors
<Quantum_Ion>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244058
<HeGuru> kroq-gar78: use the -R switch
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: I also have one more problem
<RyuGuns1> Hey!
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Audio doesnt work D:
<kroq-gar78> HeGuru: thanks. I have no idea HOW I skipped over it...
 * Guest72128 waves hello
<RyuGuns1> Okay, so I heard I can sign up for Ubuntu one and have a free 2 gb, then upgrade later.
<RyuGuns1> Why do I suddenly have 5?
<Dr_Willis_> they gave everyone 5 bydefult now. not 2
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Do you have ALSA installed ?
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: Unless it comes preinstalled, no
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, If so try sudo /sbin/alsa-utils stop and sudo alsa force-reload
<RyuGuns1> (08:34:03 PM) Dr_Willis_: Thanks.
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: not installed
<miketomdool> Quantum he might also have pulse audio server
<Dr_Willis_> Ubuntu One is handy. Wish they had better  TOmboy client for android so i could sync my notes easier. :)
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, type ->which alsa does anything come up ?
<ZombieRamen> can someone please help me with my ffmpeg/glc problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828513
<Jasonn> hmm
<raven> how to start "gnome-terminal" with zsh?
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: /sbin/alsa
<Dr_Willis_> theres a 'exec' option you an use raven or set a zsh profile i think
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, You have ALSA on your system
<Jasonn> :)
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, If so try sudo /sbin/alsa-utils stop and sudo alsa force-reload
<thomas__> hello all
<raven> Dr_Willis_, i used chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh $USER to set it as default but it does not take effekt. also to make a shortcut with zsh does not work
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: sudo: /sbin/alsa-utils: command not found
<nuno_nunes> Hi
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, did you try not using a pipe in that command ?
<thomas__> anyone experience video performance issues on a notebook?
<Pici> raven: if you plan on using zsh full-time, use chsh
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, You can upgrade ALSA by following this easy document -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<Jasonn> !anyone | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: I've tried glc-play, and the video seems to be playing fine.
<raven> Pici, i did but no effect chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh $USER
<nuno_nunes> Plz help to configure to dosemu
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, just make corrections I think the ALSA version is 24 now
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: YESH! Easy documents, easy for my brain size :)
<Pici> raven: due to the way that gnome-terminal executes, you'll need to relogin to gnome for it to take effect.
<thomas__> I need some guidance with video performance and dont know where to look
<raven> Pici, oh ok
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, Good Luck I upgraded ALSA following those instructions it was real easy but takes a while to download all the software to build ALSA
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, but did you try splitting the command in 2 parts, the glc-play one and then the ffmpeg one, removing the pipe ?
<Jasonn> Quantum_Ion: lol, just noticed that. Queue: 423MB this should be fin
<Jasonn> fun *
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: i just tried doing that, and it seems to be outputting the uncompressed file ok
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: the original file is 70GB, though - won't it take a while this way?
<Quantum_Ion> Jasonn, It took me like an hour an hour an half to download all those utilities to rebuild ALSA, but the upgrade fixed my sound problem on Ubuntu Linux
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, well it'll sure take some time...
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, but I don't think that using a pipe can work, because if ffmpeg runs faster than glc-play and runs out of data, it will stop before the end
<thomas__> Since installing Ubuntu on my notebook the video performance is very sluggish, as if it doesn't have a proper video driver
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: i've encoded successfully before using that command on this install
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: and i tried making a shorter file, and it had the same problem as the longer one
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, I think it might be because of Unity
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, A lot of people have been complaining about Unity
<WinCamXP> hello
<thomas__> Thank you, that give me a starting point to start troubshooting
<thomas__> has anyone had a solution to the Unity problem?
<WinCamXP> my sister has a toshiba NB505 netbook.....would ubuntu netbook edition be compatible with it? what hardware is/isn't supported?
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, What distro of Ubuntu Linux are you running ?
<thomas__> 1104
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, well it can depend on a lot of things (video format, quality...). btw did you notice that the command you've shown encodes with a 200kb bitrate ?
<zykotick9> Quantum_Ion, "what version of ubuntu are you running" or "what distro of gnu/linux are you using"
<miketomdool> you can use regular gnome
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: no, i just use that command because it's the only one i know that works. is there a problem with it being 200kb?
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, I run Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS I have not touched 11.04 and won't upgrade until another LTS release of Ubuntu Linux
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, well it's very bad quality
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: how can i change that?
<WinCamXP> How well is the Toshiba NB505 netbook supported by Ubuntu Netbook?
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, But I have heard a lot of people who are running 11.04 complain about hardware slowdown running Unity – A Modern Lightweight Desktop For Ubuntu [Linux]
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, use the -b option with ffmpeg
<thomas__> Quantum_Ion, maybe I should do that as it was a problem with the release before that also
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, eg ffmpeg -b 1200k
<thomas__> I was hoping that this release would fix it
<ZombieRamen> like this? glc-play video -y 1 -o - | ffmpeg -i -b - -sameq test.avi
<ZombieRamen> oh
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, The LTS releases of Ubuntu Linux just seem more stable to me,however other people might think differently
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, the full command would be "glc-play video -y 1 -o - | ffmpeg -b 1200k -i - -sameq test.avi"
<bbbbbbbb> my hp notebook's fn keys are reversed, so that i need to press i.e. fn+f2 to get the usual f2 result. how do i fix this
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, 1200 is just an example, adjust it to the quality you want
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: how do i know which quality i want to use?
<notica> im bac
<thomas__> Quantum_Ion, Sure I prefer stability over new, I just wanted to make sure I was not missing something
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, the best way is probably to run some tests and see what fits your needs
<notica> and thanks, its works now
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, Not really nothing really radical as far as I can see
<WinCamXP> How well does 11.04 netbook edition support the Toshiba NB505?
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, They just need time to work out all the bugs in those new releases of Ubuntu Linux
<Dr_Willis_> I dident think there was a 11.04 netbook edition....
<thomas__> Quantum_Ion, Thank you for your input
<Quantum_Ion> thomas__, np, just my humble opinion
<thomas__> Quantum_Ion, you have been very helpful
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, as a reference, DVD quality is about 2000k
<WinCamXP> well, what ubuntu OS would be best for a 9-yr-old girl's netbook?
<glebihan> WinCamXP, doesn't answer your question, but so you know, starting from version 11.04 there is no separate netbook version anymore
<WinCamXP> ahhhhh.
<WinCamXP> That probably has to do with merging Unity into the mainstream version, right?
<Dr_Willis_> WinCamXP:  for an old old machine - perhaps lubuntu
<glebihan> WinCamXP, that's right
<WinCamXP> it's actually a relatively new machine
<escott> WinCamXP, unity (which was the netbook ui) was merged into the main release in 11.04 so 11.04 should be fine for your netbook, but there is not specific netbook version
<WinCamXP> it had win 7 starter preinstalled
<Dr_Willis_> WinCamXP:  normal ubuntu should work fine then
<glebihan> Dr_Willis_, the girl is 9 years old, not the computer :)
<WinCamXP> are there any hardware issues or something with this model though?
<WinCamXP> i do have ethernet cables if i need them
<Dr_Willis_> glebihan:  i have to wonder why the gender matters :) need a pink theme by default?
<WinCamXP> well we can work out the themes if it works
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: is there a way to get the pipe to work again, or am i going to have to encode an uncompressed file every time?
<bbbbbbbb> my keyboards f-keys are reversed, i.e. to get f11 i have to press fn+f11 - any solution how to change this?
<WinCamXP> hmm, supposedly this person installed 10.10 on a toshiba netbook, had to use 3 lines of terminal commands for the wifi but worked great after that
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, well maybe it could work once you add the bitrate parameter to ffmpeg (ffmpeg should be a little slower)
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, otherwise I have no idea how it could work
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: then how did it work before?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis_, i don't think JBL is for young boys.  http://biebian.sourceforge.net/  ;)
<Dr_Willis_> bbbbbbbb:  last keyboard i had that worked that way. I  recall having to redo the keymap. but i ended up toss ing tghe keyboard.
<WinCamXP> can somebody help me look to see if there's any compatibility issues with the toshiba NB505?
<WinCamXP> for example, touchpad/wifi drivers?
<WinCamXP> we do have USB mice which are sure to work, but still.......any known drver issues?
<Dr_Willis_> WinCamXP:  check th forums and askubuntu.com     test with a live cd..
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, that I don't know...
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis_: You mean live USB? :P
<bbbbbbbb> Dr_Willis_: well, i can't toss the keyboard cause its built into my new notebook i intend to keep for a while...
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, all I'm saying is that it's likely not to work every time
<WinCamXP> how big is the ubuntu iso?
<WinCamXP> i have a couple 2gb flash drives
<nukedeath> hmmm
<Dr_Willis_> bbbbbbbb:  check the bios, check the forums perhaps. laptops and ubuntu's   - it have some switch somewhere..
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: so i have to basically double the filesize every time i want to compress a video, at least temporarily?
<stercor> Where to ask Evolution Mail setup questions?
<WinCamXP> well this is the ubuntu support channel
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, well, that's what I would do anyway, but maybe somebody else can point you to a better solution
<WinCamXP> make sure to go to your email provider's website and look for pop3/imap server addresses (preferrably imap)
<bbbbbbbb> Dr_Willis_: seems to be configurable in the bios, i'll check there. thanks
<alikhj> hello!
<WinCamXP> hello
<alikhj> i'm about to download the ubuntu installation and am wondering if i should got 32-bit or 64ibt
<WinCamXP> how big is 11.04 when burned to a flash drive?
<WinCamXP> are you running Windows?
<kroq-gar78> WinCamXP: 700MB
<alikhj> i have a intel core 2 duo extreme on a lenovo thinkpad w700 laptop
<WinCamXP> alikhj: if you're running windows, click Start and right-click My Computer
<WinCamXP> it will say 32-bit or 64-bit in there
<lion42> alikhj, 64
<WinCamXP> oops and then click Properties
<kroq-gar78> alikhj: if its a desktop, I suggest getting 64bit. Netbook/tablet, 32bit
<bbbbbbbb> now on to the next HID of mine... the touchpad has a "button" (more of a touch point) to switch it off, which would be very convenient when typing. how do i act
<WinCamXP> Start -> Right-click Computer -> Properties
<alikhj> thanks - i was unsure since the documentation didn't specify the "extreme" as supported but duo and solo were
<zykotick9> alikhj, how much memory do you have?
<bbbbbbbb> ivate it
<alikhj> 6 gigs
<lion42> kroq-gar78, O.o most laptops nowadays are 64 capable...
<WinCamXP> okay 64-bit
<zykotick9> alikhj, 64bit then
<stercor> WinCamXP: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04LTS; I'm having problems with IMAP.  It just sits there.  Server type is 'SMTP'; server is 'smtp.gmail.com:587'.
<lion42> alikhj, 64.
<alikhj> score - you guys are awesome
<WinCamXP> ahhh gmail
<WinCamXP> lemme check
<kroq-gar78> lion42: yeah I forgot to add that
<WinCamXP> im gonna see what all you have to check and type in
<kroq-gar78> alikhj: then 64bit yes
<zykotick9> stercor, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<stercor> zykotick9: No, but I will ;-}
<WinCamXP> okay stercor, there's a setting somehwere on google.com where you have to enable IMAP
<WinCamXP> after you find it and turn it on, follow these instructions: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<noneabove1182> hey guys im having a problem with games not launching in ubuntu 11.04 running on a virtualbox, not just not working, but not launching at all, anyone have an idea of how to fix it or figure out WHY it's not working ?
<demonspork> open gmail, click the gear in the top right, click Mail Settings, select forwarding and pop/imap
<demonspork> woops
<demonspork> wrong chat
<demonspork> actually, the right chat
<zykotick9> noneabove1182, what games?
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 all of them
<reisi> hi there! i just did a kubuntu 11.04 install on top of an existing system from usb; i had an lvm previously set up but now the lvm or raid does not seem to get initialized during boot by initramfs
<bsmith093> well this is odd, all of a sudden, the menu bar and the right mouse button do absolutely nothing in whatever the latest version of firfox is, though i did just yesterday upgrade ubufox, whatever that is. im running ubuntu lucid 32bit\
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 literally have not encountered one game that has launched
<kroq-gar78> noneabove1182: like which?
<reisi> any ideas on how to get usb keyboard to work with initramfs so that i could debug the situation?
<ifank> hello...
<noneabove1182> kroq-gar78 alien arena, armagetron advanced, open arena, supertux kart, theres others but i dont have them on this version (tried making a new one)
<bbbbbbbb> my touchpad has a touchbutton for disabling/enabling it - works well with its driver in windows, but in ubuntu i dont get it disabled anyhow. what do
<zykotick9> noneabove1182, running 3d games inside VBox isn't going to work
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 they arent all though
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 arent all 3d that is
<zykotick9> noneabove1182, all the ones you just listed are.  Good luck, i can't help you
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 unless they are and i dont realize, is there a def 2d game that i can try?
<noneabove1182> zykotick9 oh oky
<zykotick9> noneabove1182, any of the Gnome games are 2d
<qin> noneabove1182: igano, gnuchess, tetris, etc
<noneabove1182> qin thanks
<bsmith093> can anyone hear me
<stercor> Where is this Evolution Account Assistant?
<zykotick9> bsmith093, actually, we all can
<kroq-gar78> bsmith093: yes
<qin> noneabove1182: Propably some rts, 2100?
<bsmith093> kay then does anyone have any solutions for the right mouse button being useless in the latest firefox all of a sudden?
<WinCamXP> most keyboard have a key designated to right-click.....does that work?
<Xunubi> Could any kind soul point me in the direction of the repositories list (on ubuntu website I think?) I seem to be having a blond moment
<bbbbbbbb> my touchpad has a touchbutton for disabling/enabling it - works well with its driver in windows, but in ubuntu i dont get it disabled anyhow. what do
<bsmith093> WinCamXP:  no it does nothing
<Jasonn> Xunubi: You mean the repos that are pre added on each ubuntu install, or all of the repos??
<noneabove1182> bbbbbbbb hp computer ? just curious, i couldnt get it to work either
<pdtpatrick> join #asterisk
<bbbbbbbb> noneabove1182: exactly
<stercor> ppl: looks like it was a port number problem.  I'll run some tests to see if all is well.
<Xunubi> Jasonn: A list of all would be awesome, I can't access any restricted extras or addons at the moment
<hatch> how to I figure out which apache2 is running? I installed lamp-server and there is a ton of them after a find but none appear to actually shut apache down
<hatch> on 10.04
<qin> hatch: sudo service apache stop
<stercor> Looks good.  Sending and receiving.  Thanks!
<glebihan> hatch, ^^ replacing apache by apache2
<qin> hatch: No point of killing separate threads.
<Datz> Hi, is there a way I can configure what services run at startup?
<glebihan> Datz, the
<qin> glebihan: thx
<glebihan> Datz, there is no tool to do that
<hatch> perrfect thanks guys, so did I install too many versions of apache doing the lamp-server install?
<hatch> as in - was there an apache there already?
<bbbbbbbb> damn, now i try to install touchpad-indicator and i can't add its repo properly
<bbbbbbbb> how do i get it then
<Datz> glebihan: that seems odd
<glebihan> Datz, if you want to disable some services you have to manually edit the scripts in /etc/init
<zykotick9> Datz, there was one once, but it's been removed
<Datz> glebihan: ok, that's what I thought
<Datz> zykotick9: ok. well thanks.
<qin> hatch: No, apache uses many threads to run.
<glebihan> hatch, no the different processes you are seeing are several threads of the same server
<hatch> ahh ok that makes sense
<hatch> now to find the dir's for the webroot and stuff
<Jasonn> Xunubi: Yeah, back, sorry, had to go for a min.. What is not working for you?
<glebihan> zykotick9, the tool was for sys V init, there hasn't been one that I know of for upstart
<zykotick9> glebihan, correct
<Jasonn> Xunubi: Try this command: sudo apt-get update
<glebihan> hatch, should be /var/www
<Xunubi> Jasonn: Tried that already, and have done full update from update manager.  I usually use Gnome, but I'm just trying out XFCE and now I lost all my repositories
<glebihan> hatch, check /etc/apache2/sites-available/default if it's been modified
<Datz> glebihan: so if I don't want a service to run, I can move the file in /etc/init.d/ elsewhere?
<hatch> /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<hatch> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<hatch> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<hatch> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<FloodBot1> hatch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hatch> oops
<glebihan> Datz, no
<glebihan> Datz, first it's not /etc/init.d but /etc/init
<Datz> humm, ok
<glebihan> Datz, and you shouldn't remove them
<Datz> oh
<glebihan> Datz, I would rather comment out the "start on...." line
<qin> hatch: Hm... sudo service apache2 start
<Datz> ah, that sounds easy enough
<zykotick9> glebihan, the easy way is just move the file to foo.disabled in /etc/init
<Datz> well that's what I was thinking, but apparently there's something wrong with that?
<glebihan> zykotick9, Datz, no nothing wrong
<Jasonn> Xunubi: Hmm, ok
<glebihan> Datz, I misread you, thought you wanted to delete the script
<Datz> ah, ok
<WinCamXP> I found this the other day, it was quite funny - http://www.pcworld.com/article/238415/modder_roots_sixfoottall_nexus_s_impresses_geeks_everywhere.html#tk.hp_new
<Blinny> I have an init script that isn't working after an upgrade to 10.04.4 - It says the daemon is already running. Is there an easy trick to make upstart play nicely with this older init script?
<glebihan> !ot | WinCamXP
<ubottu> WinCamXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jasonn> Xunubi: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/sources.zip that download will give you sources.list and the .sh file
<glebihan> Blinny, upstart should handle init scripts just fine
<glebihan> Blinny, what script is it ?
<Blinny> glebihan: ipsec (from openswan package)
<Jasonn> Xunubi: If you want to generate your own list, probably best, use this: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Blinny> glebihan: On run it says the daemon appears to already be running. I'm assuming a pid or lock file problem.
<Blinny> glebihan: I can do a 'service ipsec restart' and upstart likes it
<glebihan> Blinny, could you pastebin the script ?
<Xunubi> Jasonn: thanks a lot, though I'm not sure what I should be doing with that download :p (I'm at the "other software" tab in synaptic repositories page
<Blinny> glebihan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/671395/
<WinCamXP> this netbook should be capable of extending the desktop onto another monitor, rught? (toshiba NB505)
<Jasonn> Xunubi: If you wish, that download will give you a file that you have to save in a system folder, which is probably easier than entering the list of repos if you know how
<WinCamXP> my sister wants more room, a 1024x600 display isn't enough for some of her girly things
<Blinny> glebihan: It basically just runs 'ipsec _realsetup start', which spits out "Openswan IPsec apparently already active, start aborted"
<WinCamXP> i wonder if i hooked up a monitor, if i could make the resolution any higher
<Blinny> glebihan: Which makes me believe openswan doesn't shutdown gracefully on reboots, stops
<pseudosudo> Hi, I'm trying to write a bash script that will parse the contents of the latest log file. When I type "cat $(ls -ctr1 /opt/ts3/logs/*.log | tail -1)" into terminal, it prints out the contents of the latest log file with no problems. However, when I try to put this into a variable such as "lastlog='cat $(ls -ctr1 /opt/ts3/logs/*.log | tail -1)'  and then echo $lastlog", it does not work properly.
<WinCamXP> does infra recorder support burning ISOs to flash drives?
<Xunubi> Jasonn: Thanks, wouldn't know where to put it though, I'm sure I've seen a comprehensive list of available repos on the ubuntu website, just can't find it! :(
<zykotick9> pseudosudo, try using ` instead of '
<Jasonn> Xunubi: Probably, there is a guide, but its easier to just generate a list for yourself
<pseudosudo> zykotick9, k thx, i'll try it now
<qin> pseudosudo: /j #bash will help
<glebihan> Blinny, does it work correctly if you run the start/stop scripts manually ?
<pseudosudo> qin, good idea. will do
<dzl> hello
<dzl> i need help with ubuntu
<Blinny> glebihan: Yes.
<WinCamXP> what's the problem, dzl?
<zykotick9> dzl, we don't read minds - you need to state what your issue is
<dzl> i am trying to install irssi
<pseudosudo> zykotick9, wow thanks that worked! Can you tell me why ` worked instead of '
<dzl> but i am recieving an ort8.a subset error
<glebihan> Blinny, are the links in /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d present ?
<zykotick9> pseubodot, ` means execute this as a command vs ' which means LITERALLY interpret
<Blinny> glebihan: Yup. k34
<zykotick9> pseudosudo, sorry TAB fail ^^
<Blinny> glebihan: Really it's just the initial boot start. If I manually 'service ipsec start' or '/etc/init.d/ipsec start' it thinks the service is already running, but it's not. Upon successful boot I have to do a 'service ipsec restart' and it starts normally then.
<ayhane> hi
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: the glc-play output file that's generated is larger than the original uncompressed, and it's still going
<ZombieRamen> glebihan: should i ctrl+c it?
<glebihan> Blinny, well I don't have many ideas there, maybe you should file a bug
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, depends how much disk space you have left
<glebihan> ZombieRamen, and how long you're willing to waiy
<glebihan> *wait*
<Blinny> glebihan: OK.
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, why do you need to use glc-play?  Can't you just use ffmpeg directly?
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: i'm using this command: glc-play video -y 1 -o test.avi
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, and glc-play is creating JPG or PNG images, so it's obviously going to be a lot larger then your origional
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, but why?  just use ffmpeg against the test.avi
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, oh sorry, that's the output
<dzl> HELLO
<dzl> *hello
<yoli> NO funciona el microfono en MSI CR610
<dzl> i require assistance with ubuntu
<dzl> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<o0splitpaw0o> hi dzl
<dzl> i am trying to install irssi
<dzl> on ubuntu
<zykotick9> dzl, does "sudo apt-get install irssi" work?
<dzl> but i keep getting an ORT-8a subset error
<o0splitpaw0o> dzl sudo apt-get install epic5
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: i'm having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828513
<o0splitpaw0o> <-- using it now
<ZombieRamen> zkotick9: when i pipe to ffmpeg, the command stops after a few seconds
<yoli> NO funciona el microfono en MSI CR610 (hay un irc hispano)
<oly562> ZombieRamen: what do the logs say, first move ;)
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, what is "video" exactly - and why can't you just point ffmpeg to the "video" directly?
<glebihan> !es | yoli
<ubottu> yoli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oly562> including stderr
<yoli> gracias ubottu
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: what logs? and video is glc's output
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, i didn't ask about logs.  But where is glc-play getting it's data from then?
<pseudosudo> zykotick9, thanks for your help!
<ZombieRamen> oly562: what logs?
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: glc-play is getting data from video, which is a glc file
<Xunubi> Jasonn: I'm running LTS, the update option in synaptic was set to LTS only by default, problem solved I think. (Just for future reference) :)
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, sorry I don't have any experience with 3d files - good luck.
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: it's not a 3D file - it's an uncompressed video file
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: not the opengl "glc", but nullkey's linux fraps "glc"
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, do you know the filename?  "file THEFILE" what does it say?
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: the filename is "video"
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, so "file video" then
<ZombieRamen> video: data
<dzl> hello
<dzl> i am trying to install irssi on ubuntu
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, and the following doesn't work?  ffmpeg -i video -sameq test.avi
<Tropolis> How do I block access to a specific port from all IP's except my own with UFW? I can't find it anywhere in the docs/howto/manpage.
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: video: Invalid data found when processing input
<Jordan_U> !details | dzl
<ubottu> dzl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zykotick9> ZombieRamen, too bad.  well good luck.
<ZombieRamen> zykotick9: the video data has to be outputted from glc-play, then compressed with ffmpeg
<glebihan> Tropolis, "sudo allow from IP to any port PORT" then "sudo ufw deny to PORT"
<zykotick9> dzl, does "sudo apt-get install irssi" work?
<o0splitpaw0o> dzl yup
<Tropolis> glebihan, it matters what order it's in doesn't it?
<dzl> i get an ORT-8a subset error
<dzl> through the ORT subset protocol
<glebihan> Tropolis, yes it does
<Tropolis> thanks glebihan
<glebihan> Tropolis, you're welcome
<yunusabd> How can I add Gentoo to Grub?
<aleuck> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<yunusabd> I found instructions for legacy Grub but Grub2 is auto config
<zykotick9> yunusabd, try running "sudo update-grub2" and see if it auto finds it
<james_> my audio is out of sync with both flv and divs...is therre anything i can do?
<ellipsis> Hey, I was just wondering if anyone knows a good was to get rid of the blue bars with -[]X at the top of windows but still be able to easily minimise maximise and close them? Just thinking they use up a lot of screen space for what they do...
<yunusabd> zykotick9: I am still in Gentoo install is there away to access it from mount?
<yunusabd> zykotick9: I tried the command but cannot run it in gentoo
<Jordan_U> ellipsis: When using unity they are integrated into the top "pannel" when maximized.
<qin> ellipsis: Remove windows decoration? Sure, ccsm (if you using compiz)...
<ellipsis> Jordan_U,  That's cool and kind of what I was I was thinking of (just not very clearly). However I really dislike unity can I do that with classic ubuntu?
<ellipsis> qin, the problem is that I really like the desktop cube spin effects etc.
<zykotick9> yunusabd, that was intended to be run in Ubuntu.  Best of luck, i can't help with Gentoo related issues.
<qin> ellipsis: In ccsm, go to windows decoration plugin
<Jordan_U> ellipsis: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<SnackWhack> just installed Ubuntu, latest release, on an old Dell Dimension 3000, and graphics are screwy. How do I disable desktop effects? Not seeing the option under system>preferences>appearance
<bodhizazen> Does the OEM install option work using the desktop CD, or do I need the alternate CD ?
<ellipsis> qin, you can still have the desktop cube? I thought it was a part of compiz?
<Crumbz> hey guys, i am having an issue with tcpdump, it seems to be capturing packets and outputting to a file, but won't display on stdout.
<ellipsis> Jordan_U, thanks.
<SnackWhack> Is there a command line way to turn off desktop effects?
<Jordan_U> ellipsis: You're welcome.
<Crumbz> anyone here have any experience with tcpdump?
<ellipsis> going to bed now, night :P
<zykotick9> SnackWhack, for Unity I don't know, if you use Classic (Gnome) you can run "metacity --replace" to turn off compiz
<SnackWhack> < new to Ubuntu, so if there is a better way, I'd be glad to know
<bodhizazen> ellipsis, see if this helps : http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<Crumbz> ellipsis, you need to find out what composite manager you are using
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, what you looking at with tcpdump ?
<SnackWhack> zykotick9: does that turn it off for good? That seems to have helped
<NixNinja> question I have a ubuntu server at work that someone else setup before I got there I am trying to get access to it remotely for testing to be sure I don't have a router issue I have DMZed the server I can ssh to it on the local network but I can't from the public I have checked hosts.allow and deny and even added ALL: ALL to the allow file but I still can't get in can anyone give me and Idea as to what to look at next?
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, nothing, thatis the problem. ;p
<zykotick9> SnackWhack, i don't think so, after reboot it'll probably be back
<SnackWhack> zykotick9: Any idea how to shut it off completely?
<zykotick9> SnackWhack, easy way is install fusion-icon
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, i can't seem to get tcpdump to output to stdout
<Crumbz> wrong
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, sudo tcpdump -i eth0
<SnackWhack> zykotick9: forgive me, I'm transitioning from Windows to Linux. How do I install fusion-icon? apt-get I'm guessing?
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, i am aware of that ;p
<zykotick9> SnackWhack, "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<SnackWhack> righto
<SnackWhack> brb
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, i am running ssh as root and using eth0
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, can you give a better description of your problem then ?
<yunusabd> zykotick9: Thanks
<wildbat> NixNinja: can you telnet it to the ssh port?
<zykotick9> Crumbz, FYI having root be allowed to ssh is a poor security setup
<Crumbz> it's ok i am using a wrapper
<Crumbz> and keys
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, i configured it about a month ago on a remote server, was working fine then; i run it now and i can only seem to output to pcap files, i can't get tcpdump to output to stdout
<NixNinja> I can try I can see it by sshing into a different server on a diferent public ip also
<com64> I'm trying to get Nosefart (a command-line NSF player) working, but it just shows me the help information when I run it.
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, hmm, what did you configure exactly >
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, i meant i just installed it, tested it and had it running
<bodhizazen> What version of Ubuntu ?
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, .6.32-33-generic
<Crumbz> 2.6.32-33-generic
<Crumbz> think i am using version 10 lts
<Cert> hello.. I'm a new user to Linux and am having some issues installing ubuntu 11.04; specifically, via usb or cd, the installer loads only past the "Ubuntu" screen (with 5 orange/white dots)
<zykotick9> Crumbz, "lsb_release -s -c"
<Crumbz> lucid, ty, i am not familiar with ubuntu ;p
<needhelp1> im still having issues with samba
<wildbat> !md5sum | Cert, did you check the ISO  if it is good?
<ubottu> Cert, did you check the ISO  if it is good?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, lucid.
<needhelp1> i can ping both pcs, though i cant access the shared folders. i need help please, both pcs using ubuntu
<bodhizazen> idk Crumbz , sorry
<Cert> I checked the integtrity of the disk, but not of the iso.
<Crumbz> ok np
<bodhizazen> it works here, but that does not help you much
<Cert> ubottu: I also noticed the file name includes amd.. yet I have an Intel CPU, is this relevant?
<ubottu> Cert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bodhizazen> run tcpdump and ping the host ?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, did youopen the ports in your firewall?
<needhelp1> smb://ipaddress is not working for me, i can ping both pcs, i can see the shared pc in the network folder, but it wont mount
<wildbat> Cert, then the CD should be good. amd64 mean it is 64bit kernel only .
<needhelp1> Crumbz, using a router, do i need to port forward?
<needhelp1> Crumbz, not sure what you mean by firewall
<Crumbz> needhelp1, are you expecting connections from outside the nat?
<Crumbz> if you can pingthem you have a connection
<Crumbz> but
<Cert> wildbat: The installer crashes after the ubuntu screens, and displays what looks like this on 1000x zoom : http://www.hudsonhorizons.com/pub/images/barcode.png
<Crumbz> try disabling the firewall first to trouble shoot
<needhelp1> Crumbz, no, all on the same network, all in same house on one router
<Crumbz> needhelp1, sudo ufw disable
<Crumbz> yes, i am talking about the firwall built into linuz
<Crumbz> linux*
<Cert> any idea what the issue may be? (possible video card error due to missing driver?)
<zykotick9> Cert, 1) are you sure you have a 64bit CPU 2) do you have nvidia/ati graphics?
<needhelp1> Crumbz, sudo ufw disable on both machines ?
<Crumbz> yes, just to test se  if you can get a connection
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried to drag an avi from nautilus to a running instance of totem, and my mouse cursor changed permanently to the hand with the arrow (showing cursor is over drop target). totem is not playing either. the cursor moves, but doesn't affect anything
<Crumbz> you can re-enable it, then just open a port
<Seven_Six_Two> nothing noticeable in dmesg or Xorg.0.log
<Crumbz> 445 ,139 i think
<needhelp1> Crumbz, firewall stoped and disabled on system startup
<needhelp1> Crumbz, i need to restart hu
<Cert> zykotick9: 100%, its an intel quad core q9550. I'm running an NVidia card
<Crumbz> no
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Cert
<ubottu> Cert: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Crumbz> just trype sudo iptables -F
<Cert> zykotick9: thank you, I will attempt this now.
<mic008> where usually the program installed in ubuntu?
<bhenders> Hey can anybody help me with an Ubuntu instalation problem I have?
<needhelp1> sidenote, is there a way to send msgs to another linux pc on my network like netsend?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, not sure tbh
<needhelp1> unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server Crumbz
<Seven_Six_Two> mic008, it depends on the part of the program that you're talking about. the binary could be /bin /sbin /usr/bin usr/local/bin etc  the config could be /etc/### or ~/.programname
<zykotick9> needhelp1, for cli you can use "wall"
<needhelp1> is there another way to share folders on two linux pcs ?
<wildbat> !anyone | bhenders
<ubottu> bhenders: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<needhelp1> zykotick9,  wall ipaddress message here ?
<zykotick9> needhelp1, ssh or nfs or samba
<Crumbz> needhelp1, whic machine are you doing this one?
<Crumbz> on*
<zykotick9> needhelp1, oh sorry looks like wall is only for local machine
<needhelp1> Crumbz, ? i have my main desktop which the router is hooked up to and my laptop connected via router to the network
<needhelp1> both using ubuntu
<Crumbz> needhelp1, yes, but the computers taht are hosting the samba servers need tehir firewalls disables. what is the output of iptables -L -v, use pastebin
<bbbbbbbb> at startup, my bios keeps telling me "The system bios has detected your notebook PC was placed in hibernation to avoid overheating . " - this seems to be caused by the way ubuntu shuts down, as i dont have this problem in windows (and no temperature issues at all) - how do i get rid of this?
<needhelp1> Crumbz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/671416/
<Squall5668> quick question guys, how can i get the mysql databases from a system that can't run anymore?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, ok and that is on the host to which you are trying to connect to?
<MagicJ> I have  new install of 10.4 and when I chose a screen saver they are all just black/blank - what am I missing
<needhelp1> Crumbz, either way, i cant connect from either machine
<Seven_Six_Two> needhelp1, I use nfs between my ubuntu machines. A bit of setup, but it's very useful. SSH is good for occasional connections, but file transfer over ssh is slower. Using samba if there's no sharing with windows probably isn't your best choice.
<bhenders> Hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my new gaming pc I just build. All that it has is the bios, there isnt any operating system on there. My method of installing Ubuntu is through a flash drive. I plug in the drive and a menu comes up, off of which I click either install ubuntu on hard drive, or run ubuntu from flash drive. I click either one (have tried both, no difference) and it seems to be installing fine. However, after waitn
<Crumbz> needhelp1, how are you trying to mount it?
<zykotick9> MagicJ, are you trying opengl ones, or do all of the screen savers fail?
<bbbbbbbb> at startup, my bios keeps telling me "The system bios has detected your notebook PC was placed in hibernation to avoid overheating . " - this seems to be caused by the way ubuntu shuts down, as i dont have this problem in windows (and no temperature issues at all) - how do i get rid of this?
<bhenders> black screen where tons of letters and numbers are racing across the screen very fast. After about thirty seconds of this, it stops and this error shows up: Preconfiguring networking... .../scripts/casper-bottom/23networking: line 31: can't create root/etc/network/interfaces: nonexistant directory
<needhelp1> Crumbz, mount it?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, the network share...
<needhelp1> Crumbz, right click, share folder, allow guest access
<needhelp1> Seven_Six_Two, how hard is it to setup NFS ?
<MagicJ> zykotick9: I am trying the ones that show on the System/APreferences/Screensaves
<Seven_Six_Two> needhelp1, not hard if you can install packages with synaptic and edit text files
<zykotick9> MagicJ, and NONE of them work?
<MagicJ> everyone thatI have selected just shows black/blank
<Crumbz> needhelp1, you could try - mount /targetserver/sharename /local/directory
<MagicJ> zykotick9: all that I have tries ar just black/blank
<zykotick9> MagicJ, sorry I have no idea, good luck.
<MagicJ> zykotick9: just tries some other - fuzzyflakes for example does work
<Seven_Six_Two> needhelp1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<WinCamXP> i need help
<Crumbz> same here
<zykotick9> MagicJ, what graphics card are you using?
<Seven_Six_Two> needhelp1, it is a long page, but is exact instructions
<WinCamXP> i was installing ubuntu witj wubi on my sister's netbook
<WinCamXP> but as it was installing after a reboot, it kernel panic'd or something
<Crumbz> reinstall it
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, can you pastebin "sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -c 10"
<WinCamXP> the caps lock light is blinking
<kzman> hi
<WinCamXP> will windows still boot?
<kzman> are in the repositories nvidia graphic drivers ?
<th0r> bhenders: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1481411.html
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, unfortunately not, i can't get any kind of output. the pcap file is unreadable, it needs the tcpdump parser.
<danbhfive> I can't login: GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly.   Is there a log I can check?
<MagicJ> zykotick9: this is a gateway netbook - so whatever that is - but do you think that it may be that I have an encrypted home directory
<WinCamXP> okay good
<WinCamXP> windows can still boot
<MagicJ> zykotick9: this is the one difference between this system and all the other ubuntu setups I have
<WinCamXP> im uninstalling ubuntu now :\
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, and thatis the problem, i can cat the pcap file no problem, but using the parser or directly outputting it to stdout just doesn't work
<zykotick9> MagicJ, in that case I can't help.  Encyrpted drives means I avoid the issue.  Good luck.  FYI to find your video card "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal.
<WinCamXP> it worked fine with the live usb, don't know why it kernel panic'd when installing via wubi
<MagicJ> I have a gateway netbook - it has an internal microphone - what do I need to do to make ubuntu see it
<WinCamXP> what could have caused that kernel panic during install? its a toshiba NB505
<sammmy> Why do I have to type my password whenever my computer updates?
<bbbbbbbb> at startup, my bios keeps telling me "The system bios has detected your notebook PC was placed in hibernation to avoid overheating . " - this seems to be caused by the way ubuntu shuts down, as i dont have this problem in windows (and no temperature issues at all) - how do i get rid of this?
<Gu3ss_Wh0> WinCamXp did you try ubuntu remix?
<needhelp1> Crumbz, booted up my windows pc, i can see the shares, i can access all local shares, but the folders  i have shared on external hdd i cant access. says no path
<bhenders> yeah th0r I saw that but none of it made sense to me when I followed his link it was all in german and google chrome didnt offer to translate it
<needhelp1> Crumbz, the folders are to big to copy over to be local
<WinCamXP> i used the wubi from a live usb for 11.04 desktop
<MagicJ> zykotick9: I have always handled encrypted systems by running the whole thing encrypted and I will return to that method it is better
<WinCamXP> opened the drive in windows and launched wubi
<danbhfive> I can't login to gnome, what can I do?
<Gu3ss_Wh0> try installing ubuntu remix.it's a netbook edition...;)
<Crumbz> bodhizazen, yeah, that works, i can see the output in ascii.
<th0r> bhenders: well, I fell on it when I was looking to see what casper is....just thought it might help
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, tcpdump -i eth0 not 22
<WinCamXP> 11.04 doesn't have a netbook remix
<zykotick9> MagicJ, i personally just think encrypted filesystems are a bad idea.  Good luck though.
<WinCamXP> because they put Unity into the main distro
<bhenders> ok thanks!
<bodhizazen> sorry, not port 22
<bodhizazen> Crumbz, probably too busy a connection to capture all packets to stdout
<Crumbz> bodizazen, i think you might be right mate. it's an old torrent box
<Gu3ss_Wh0> how about ubuntu 11.04 alternate?
<WinCamXP> well i had launched the wubi application from inside the ive usb
<WinCamXP> should i use the downloaded wubi instead?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, external hard drive? you mean usb?
<mbrigdan> Hello! It seems that my standard rsnapshot backup is creating broken links when it tries to backup my .ecryptfs directory. Anyone know what I can do?
<Gu3ss_Wh0> yes u may try that....
<urlin2u> bbbbbbbb, with the error you posted goggled there is info, from flashing the bios to removing all battery's take a look.
<bbbbbbbb> urlin2u: well i cant even find the bios battery
<urlin2u> bbbbbbbb, probably show in a maual, most are available on line.
<urlin2u> manual
<MagicJ> zykotick9: y do u not like encrypted file systems?
<Striker3070> is there a ubuntu equivalent of wireshark, need to sniff some traffic.
<zykotick9> MagicJ, see mbrigdan's question above - it just doesn't make sence to me for home use (business use is a different matter)
<Gu3ss_Wh0> Striker3070 there is an ubuntu edition of wireshark.look it up ;)
<MagicJ> zykotick9: I am basically a biz user - but I would even say for home use I like it - I remember watching a dumpster diver collecting the discarded drives outside a best buy - I would bet he was after the data
<needhelp1> Crumbz, yeah usb
<needhelp1> Crumbz, i defined the path in smb.conf, still no lunch
<needhelp1> Crumbz, still says it cant mount in windows, cant get it to pull up on my ubuntu box
<Striker3070> Guess_Who, wow I must have missed it I looked on their site and only saw Mac IOs version.  Will look again, thankx
<bodhizazen> No ideas about an OEM install ?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, what is the output of dmesg
<needhelp1> how do you check that Crumbz
<Crumbz> needhelp1, type it in a shell
<Crumbz> needhelp1, type it in a shell as root
<Squall5668> anyone? im trying to backup mysql databases from a system that won't boot. I mount the HDD and try to copy the database files from /var/lib/mysql, but that won't work. Any ideas?
<Gu3ss_Wh0> Striker3070 u can download it from ubuntu software center :)
<WinCamXP> use a linux live cd and access the filesystem
<WinCamXP> copy it to a flash drive
<ralphholzmann> heyo - I'm working on an old amd athlon 64 pc -- wonder if its worth it to install the amd64 version of ubuntu or the regular 32bit
<ralphholzmann> I feell ike I remember amd64 having issues back in the day
<WinCamXP> my pc here is an amd64 but i use 32bit windows
<ralphholzmann> but that was in the 7-8 versions
<ralphholzmann> right
<Crumbz> Swuall5668, do you  have write permissions to another disk?
<mbrigdan> ralphholzmann, do you have more than 4Gb of ram?
<ralphholzmann> mbrigdan: no
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  have you downloaded both 32 and 64 bit live cd's?
<WinCamXP> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.80GHz
<ralphholzmann> coz_: I have
<WinCamXP> thats mine
<Striker3070> Gu3ss_Wh0, excellent, just found it - thany manks
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  have you tried both in that machine to see if there is a clear performance difference,, or hardware recognition issut?
<coz_> issue
<Squall5668> Crumbz i have write permissions everywhere
<ralphholzmann> coz_: I haven't, not in a long time
<Squall5668> i actually copy the files just fine, but then the mysql service won't start
<ralphholzmann> I'm _just_ about to install 11.04
<needhelp1> Crumbz, how do i undo iptables -F
<ralphholzmann> haven't had ubuntu on this machine since 7-8ish
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  that would be the first thing I would do,, check for driver issues if any,, hardware issue and certainly performance issues
<needhelp1> Crumbz, sudo dmesg has a ton of stuff
<mbrigdan> ralphholzmann, I think drivers are the only thing that still have issues, and even then most things work fine. Any funky hardware that you intend to use?
<Crumbz> needhelp1, just enable the ubuntu firewall and reboot
<needhelp1> Crumbz, sudo ufw enable ?
<Crumbz> yes
<needhelp1> kk
<needhelp1> i think im just going to give up, ive been fighting this for ever
<needhelp1> i cant seem to get it
<ralphholzmann> mbrigdan: nothing weird, no
<trench> needhelp1: are you a quiter?
<needhelp1> trench, not really
<Desyncify> Hello
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  if the LTS or the current release dont do well on it,, there are other options unless you are married to ubuntu
<trench> needhelp1: then be a man
<ralphholzmann> it'll be mostly a file server (although I still need a X11 system for some other things)
<needhelp1> trench, ive been trying to get this for.. weeks
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  I can think of several smaller less robust distributions that might work well
<Crumbz> needhelp, have you read the man page?
<mbrigdan> ralphholzmann, then just do what coz_ suggests, and see. If you don't find amd64 to be faster, than I would go with 32bit
<ralphholzmann> coz_: arch linux?
<trench> needhelp1: i started with linux in 94, and i still learn new stuff today :)
<Crumbz> needhelp1, have you read the man page?
<needhelp1> Crumbz, yeah, and the wiki tutorial for samba ect ect
<Crumbz> show me this wiki page
<Crumbz> please ;p
<Desyncify> When I try to run Update Manager, I get this error: Could not initialize the package information: E:Malformed line 86 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) Please fix to continue!    ANy help?
<needhelp1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  arch  slackware  especially austrumi based on slack or any of the smaller footprint distributions
<trench> needhelp1: linux is about reading, reading, reading, did I say reading? :P
<ralphholzmann> coz_: cool, thank you for your help, mbrigdan too
<needhelp1> trench, no i get that, man and help pages.. google, wiki
<trench> needhelp1: what kind of trouble you have?
<coz_> ralphholzmann,   I wouldnt waiste the machine, if it can run linux,, you already you would be ahead of the game
<coz_> ralphholzmann,  I meant you already know that it would be great with linux regardless of the distribution,, there may be a small learning curv with another distribution but that's not hard to get through
<needhelp1> trench, i cant get the shared folders to work, ever, two pcs running ubuntu, one windows. im only using the windows box because its the only machine that will view the shared folders. none can mount the shares, cant access. i can ping, ufw disabled.. blah blah
<needhelp1> configured smb.conf
<needhelp1> defined paths
<needhelp1> ect ect
<rww> Desyncify: copy your /etc/apt/sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please
<trench> needhelp1: you tried swat?
<needhelp1> trench, i havent
<trench> needhelp1: http://www.trench.org/linux/smb.conf this is my smb.conf file
<ParkerR> Anyone know what this on screen display is? I comes up when I control volume with button keys but it adjusts the wrong sound device. http://i.imgur.com/RbWWF.jpg
<needhelp1> trench, looks clean
<needhelp1> trench, wish mine worked
<Desyncify> rww how do I copy it to there?
<rww> Desyncify: open it in a text editor and copypaste
<ParkerR> *It
<Desyncify> rww http://paste.ubuntu.com/671429/
<urlin2u> ParkerR, what is that icon adjusting?
<urlin2u> ParkerR, media wise?
<ParkerR> The icon up top is adjust my USB headset but the OSD is adjusting the internal speakers
<ParkerR> *adjusting
<rww> Desyncify: figured. open it in an editor with sudo privileges ("sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal or Alt-F2 and then "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"), and remove lines 86 and 87
<trench> needhelp1: i add people to nogroup that want to have access to samba
<ParkerR> Really the volume keys are adjusting the inetrnal device and not the USB headset
<ParkerR> *internal
<rww> Desyncify: may as well remove 88 and 89 too, actually
<trench> needhelp1: what kind of fs you have on the usbdrive?
<needhelp1> ext4
<urlin2u> ParkerR, are both making sound, and is the headphone changing?
<needhelp1> trench, though, the local folders on the machine wont mount either
<trench> needhelp1: post your smb.conf file somewhere so i can see it?
<needhelp1> trench, i can access the folders from my windows box, cant from other ubuntu machine
<needhelp1> trench, one sec, its on my other pc
<rww> Desyncify: ... and 81 and 82. why do you have so many copies of partner in there O_O
<Desyncify> rww, thanks, and I have no idea, I just installed ubuntu last night, I'm new to it
<rww> Desyncify: the actual error you're getting is because of the lines that say nattypartner instead of natty partner, but you may as well remove the redundant stuff at the bottom and keep the partner lines that are about halfway through the file
<ParkerR> urlin2u, I have a .asoundrc in home that tells alsa to use the USB headset as default. I have told the volume applet (it is the older one not the new pulseaudio) to adjust the headset. Whatever uses the OSD is adjusting the card 0 (internal speakers) and not card 1 (the USB headset)
<Desyncify> rww, probably where I was trying to install java earlier
<rww> Desyncify: probably, yeah
<Desyncify> rww, thanks for the help, that worked, update manager works now
<needhelp1> trench, sent in pm
<needhelp1> trench, still there?
<Gunz4MiPPle> if I share a folder from the Nautilus context menu, and say, 'guest ok', i cant connect from another ubuntu machine
<Gunz4MiPPle> i can see it, but it wont mount in nautilus
<needhelp1> trench, did u see anything weird
<needhelp1> http://pastebin.com/75zAiArh
<needhelp1> my smb.conf
<needhelp1> anyone see any issues
<Gunz4MiPPle> needhelp1: ru having problems connecting to a share, too
<needhelp1> Gunz4MiPPle, for a long time yeah, cant get it working
<needhelp1> trench, you still around?
<Gunz4MiPPle> needhelp1: its almost always permissions, and its been a perenial problem for many years :(?
<Gunz4MiPPle> I, an experienced ubuntu user, always find myself having to remember what the heck I did last time to make it work!
<Gunz4MiPPle> it has to do with samba passwords not being the same as unix passwords, among other things
<Gunz4MiPPle> needhelp1: for one thing, i see path = /media/seagate 2tb ext4/Pictures vs path = /media/seagate\ 2tb\ ext4/Pictures/
<Gunz4MiPPle> do you notice that the first is missing a '\ '
<SirDrak0Ryder> Okay, I need some help... my x window system isn't working right it wont let me access my home folder from the places menu saying "Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/xfe.desktop" (Permission denied)" what do I do to fix it or how can I replace it to make it work?
<Gunz4MiPPle> oh, hes gone
<juank_prada> does anyone know if qemu from repositories has the patches needed to use it with GNS3?
<SirDrak0Ryder> anyone?
<zykotick9> SirDrak0Ryder, just a question - but have you been using sudo to start GUI applications?
<SirDrak0Ryder> I only use sudo when it asks me to start a program such as package manager or some other administrator task like I always did, then somehow this stopped working.
<ralphholzmann> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent seem to be down for anyone else?
<ralphholzmann> or, doesn't anyone else know where I could get the i386 alt release?
<dustin_> does anyone have a fix for ram "loading up" on ubuntu 11.04 64 bit when runing Ktorrent?
<rypervenche> ralphholzmann: Works for me.
<mkquist> ralphholzmann: works for me too
<ralphholzmann> hrm!
<SirDrak0Ryder> is that my problem zykotic9?
 * ralphholzmann flushes dns ?
<rypervenche> ralphholzmann: I don't see any seeds yet though.
<mkquist> ralphholzmann: quick too 1 Mb+
<SirDrak0Ryder> zycotick9 ^
<ralphholzmann> I get too many redirects
<rypervenche> ralphholzmann: There it goes. Yeah it works.
<SirDrak0Ryder> ack cant spell
<ralphholzmann> hmm, wonder what my issue is
<ralphholzmann> http://grabs.ralphholzmann.com/3x.png
<ralphholzmann> thanks for confirming that the problem is local rypervenche, mkquist
<mkquist> ralphholzmann: np
<dustin_> has anyone else dealt with Ktorrent consuming all system ram? I have 6 Gb of ram and while running Ktorrent will edge its way up to consuming 5.68 Gb then when closed it will Zombie for 30 seconds before releasing the ram for other programs
<Mee> is anyone online?
<Mee> i just need bit of help
<groundnuty> Mee: hmm?
<Feldegast> !ask mee
<Mee> just installed ubuntu 11.4 with windows 7 already installe
<Mee> its not giving me the option to choose which system to boot
<Mee> its booting up windows 7
<groundnuty> anyone here heard of linux (for example ubunut) working nicely on macbooks pros 8.*?
<Feldegast> you installed/re-installed windows 7 after linux?
<Feldegast> groundnuty it should work fine with bootcamp
<Dogget> sorry groundnuty what is a macbook? :-)
<Mee> already had windows 7 n i installed ubuntu
<Mee> along side windows 7
<Mee> but when i turn on the computer
<groundnuty> Feldegast: that I know. I fear more about hardware issues.
<dustin_> Mee did you set grub up with grub editor or did you let it use default settings?
<Feldegast> groundnuty it should be fine though i have not tried it
<Mee> default setting
<trench> dustin_: try another program?
<dustin_> trench for my torrents?
<trench> yeah
<zRomayn> hey there, has anybody been able to succesfully install virtualbox 4.1 in ubuntu server 11.04
<groundnuty> Feldegast: I read more unsuccesfull then succesfull stories with archlinux so I come here hoping for better news ;)
<Feldegast> groundnuty want me to find some info?
<Mee> the thing is it doesnt let me go on ubuntu
<groundnuty> Feldegast: well I can google ;)
<dustin_> transmission works fine but I am in the middle of getting all the classic doctor who...... in ktorrent
<Mee> so i can reinstall gurb or fix it or anything
<Feldegast> i was thinking of something more specific
<groundnuty> just hoped to to find somone who accually did it here
<Mee> soon as i turn the computer on it just boots up 7
<dustin_> Mee you can live boot from the disk you installed with
<groundnuty> Feldegast: sure, any help is welcome ;)
<Feldegast> Mee you can re-install grub
<Mee> u think that will work?
<Jordan_U> Mee: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Feldegast> mee always has for me (had to do it 10 times or so, so far)
<Mee> no just a one
<dustin_> trench is there an easy way to x-fer a torrent from Ktorrent to transmission?
<Jordan_U> Feldegast: If you've had to manually install grub 10 times for the same system then you likely need to change what device(s) the grub-pc package is configure to install to on updates.
<Mee> ook ill try reinstall brb :)
<dustin_> you know and have it pick up where the other program left off.....   at 201 of 236 Gb......
<Jordan_U> Mee: Don't re-install Ubuntu.
<Feldegast> you can re-install grub without replacing the os
<NixNinja> how do I make my computer connect to the vpn I just configured?
<Jordan_U> Mee: Re-installing Ubuntu would be overkill, and if you have more than one hard drive you likely just need to change the boot order in your BIOS.
<Jordan_U> :(
<vanquish349> my cursor just died
<vanquish349> is there i can restart it
<dustin_> Nixninja there is a full article on VPN in the latest Linux user and developer magazine I would recommend due to the fact that from what I have read so far it seams like a lot of steps
<NixNinja> thank you I will pick that up
<Feldegast> groundnuty looks straitforward https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20live%20CD
<dustin_> NixNinja, Issue 101 if you have the ability to look it up and it starts on page 46
<zRomayn> a quick dumb question, the name "natty narwhal" interchangable in between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<groundnuty> Feldegast: I never believe in such tutorials or like those http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-macbook-pro-81.html untill there is at least few posts of people telling that it works ;>
<NixNinja> dustin_, Thank you
<ParkerR> zRomayn, yes they are both batty
<ParkerR> *natty
<ParkerR> XD
<Feldegast> groundnuty buy me a macbook and i'll try it? ;-)
<zRomayn> @ParkerR thank you. so then how come i can't install VirtualBox on this Ubuntu Server 11.04?
<groundnuty> Feldegast: we can thing of that if I reach *such* level of desparation ;)
<ParkerR> zRomayn, have you got a WM on it?
<groundnuty> *think
<ParkerR> Window manager
<zRomayn> @ParkerR what do you mean by "window manager"? I'm just running Ubuntu server from CLI, no GUI
<ParkerR> zRomayn, well virtualbox is a GUI app
<ParkerR> So it needs a desktop environment to run
<zRomayn> @ParkerR so you recommend installing a GUI in ubuntu server?
<ParkerR> zRomayn, well the servers usually aren't meant for virtualization
<ParkerR> But yes that is what you would have to do
<dustin_> trench, I figured out how to transfer the torrent from ktorrent to transmission
<zRomayn> @ParkerR so you recommend running VirtualBox from Ubuntu desktop then?
<ParkerR> zRomayn, yeah that would be better considering all the graphical packages are there
<Dogget> I am confused as how to install the drivers for my printer/scanner. Any help more than welcome.
<dustin_> trench, I think I also have them "working together o the same file now
<Feldegast> zRomayn you could use zen instead....what guest OS do you need?
<zRomayn> @ParkerR so then what's the purpose of installing Ubuntu SErver
<ParkerR> TO use it for server purposes
<zRomayn> @Feldegast i'm not familiar with zen, what is it?
<ParkerR> Like game servers and such
<Feldegast> zRomayn you can use zen or KVM to run guests without a gui i belive
<ParkerR> Or file servers
<zRomayn> @Feldegast wil KVM support vmdk files?
<Feldegast> zRomayn i think not
<dustin_> zen is a virtual machine manager so that without building extra physical computers you can run multiple "machines" with different OS's and different profiles at the same time on a single piece of equipment
<Nighthwk> Anyone know why when I remote desktop into my machine via vnc viewer it won't refresh the display
<sam_> need some serious help, here's what happended, install Kubuntu 11.04, then try to install gnome3 then install lubuntu, and  then after using ppa:purge on gnome3 install lubuntu, use that then want to use gnome, install all the packages i.e.:ubuntu-desktop, gnome, gnome-desktop-enviroment, running from... well idk what it's called but its the terminal, i left lxdm install, and my KDE still works but whenever i try to login to ubnutu or ubuntu
<dustin_> Nighthwk, which release are you using?
<Nighthwk> 10.04 dustin
<dustin_> Nighthwk, 32 or 64 bit
<Feldegast> Nighthwk for both client and server?
<Nighthwk> Du64 bit
<Nighthwk> It login in fine but the screen like frozen
<dustin_> use X11 server instead of default ubuntu vpn
<dreamy_> how can i install xp over the network when running a linux OS ? i got a cd rom less and diskless lap.. but i got a second pc , anyone helping?
<wildbat> !gnome3 | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<viewer> my clock is 20 minutes fast, and I dont get how thats possible since its set automatically.  how can I reset it?
<dustin_> Nighthwk, I have had fits with ubuntu default VPN since 9.10
<sam_> thanks ubottu , i guess i'll just stick with kde
<viewer> lol ubottus a bot
<viewer> no need to thank him, thank wildbat
<Nighthwk> Ok, I give it a try
<zykotick9> I have apt-cacher-ng running on a Debian squeeze box, I've installed ubuntu 10.04 in a KVM VM and am trying to use the apt-cacher-ng proxy, but am getting 404s for everything when I run "sudo apt-get update".  In the /var/log/apt-cacher-ng/apt-cacher.log, on the server, I see the requests coming from the VM's IP address.  I've tried using 3 methods to specify the apt-proxy: 1) in source.list 2) in apt.conf 3) in apt.conf.d/02proxy - all with the same r
<zykotick9> esult.
<dustin_> Nighthwk, the package name in synaptic is x11vnc
<dustin_> thats what I use now as my standard
<Nighthwk> ok thanks dustin
<xanderp> is there anyone in here that can read chinese that would be willing to help me translate a label?  Not ubuntu related, I'm working on a chinese scooter and can't understand the label on an electronic part.
<Dogget> I need help installing the drivers for my printer "MFC-J265W" using the drivers provided here http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J265W. I just have no idea how I can install those.
<dustin_> xander there are plenty of other channels out there where you could possibly find a person to help you with that, this is not that channel
<wildbat> !ot | xanderp :> ( thou i can )
<xanderp> I know it's !ot, just don't know where to turn, and this channel has several hundred ppl in it, and thought that in the spirit of ubuntu someone would be helpful. :)
<dustin_> Dogget, brother printers are a bit of a challenge to set up the first time due to the fact that you have to manualy configure CUPS to find/use it
<viewer> how is it that its syncing time plus and minus hours for timezones, but its still always 20 minutes off?
<wildbat> xanderp: pm me ~ not in then channel.
<wildbat> the*
<xanderp> thanks... will do.
<WHAT_UP_> can i restore grub using my 8.04 cd? when trying to mount the partitions i get an unkonwn filesystem type ext4 error
<dustin_> Dogget, give me 5-10 minutes and I will see if I can refind the info I used to set up my last one
<wildbat> WHAT_UP_:  10:04 plz:>
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP_, 8.04 didn't support ext4, it also used grub-legacy
<WHAT_UP_> zykotick9: i know it used an old version of grub, but can i at least install that? downloading a 700mb distro just for fixing a bootloader seems excessive
<WHAT_UP_> supergrubdisk failed
<Dogget> @Justin Thank you
<Dogget> ooops Dustin :-)
<DamienKupu> Hey
<Jordan_U> WHAT_UP_: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to fix and what version of super grub disk did you use?
<HTML-Hacker> i know how 2 access ring0 via html
<WHAT_UP_> Jordan_U: i think i'm trying to fix 11.something and i used whatever supergrubdisk that windows autodownloader (netbootloader?) gave me. got a bunch of file not found errors
<Jordan_U> WHAT_UP_: If you have a spare CD you can use Super GRUB2 Disk, which while not directly fixing Ubuntu 11.04 will allow you to boot into your installed 11.04 system to fix grub from there.
<WHAT_UP_> Jordan_U: will try that. thanks
<dustin_> Dogget, ok you have your work cut out for you if you just purchased this printer and have the option exchange it for an HP..... having said that if you dont have the option or you like to work hard for stuff here is the really overworking tutorial     http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html       you will be working back and forth in these directions for probably 2-5 hours and they are really confusing/
<dustin_> suk
<Jordan_U> WHAT_UP_: It's unfortunately difficult to put Super GRUB2 Disk on a USB from within Windows at the moment, so an actual CD is basically required for SG2D at the moment.
<dustin_> but however if you can fallow them like I did you CAN get the printer working like it is supposed to
<Jordan_U> WHAT_UP_: You're welcome.
<dustin_> Dogget, btw you will be linking around in circles this is normal
<crunchbang_> WHAT_UP_: almost everything you would need to do to fix ubuntu can be done from an ubuntu livecd or usb also
<Blue1> how can I tell if my hardware supports virtualization?
<dustin_> Blue1, if you are using virtualbox it will tell you but your hardware doesnt "have" to support virtualization for you to run a VM
<dustin_> most computers with more then 2 cores will support native virtualization though
<zykotick9> Blue1, amd or intel
<Dogget> @Dustin I already looked at that info, and the be honest I was lost in a maze reading through it!
<codingenesis> need help
<codingenesis> can't use right click
<codingenesis> i an unable to use my right click..
<Dogget> I used to have an HP, it died on me, then bought another one and it also died on me; I said HP never again.
<Blue1> zykotick9: amd
<dustin_> Dogget, its the best info on your printer honest and if you keep plugging away at it in the stupid circles they run you in it will work in the end
<zykotick9> Blue1, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" for AMD verify "svm" is present
<Nighthwk> Dustins, have x11 install but the connection really slow between the two. Is there a setting I might of missed
<Blue1> zykotick9: ok let me check
<Nighthwk> Dustin especially on inputs
<needhelp1> trench, internet went out, missed all your prior replys
<dustin_> Dogget, I have had a few different printers and the way i see it HPs are inexpensive and easy on the Open source community, other then that they arent a "great printer
<dustin_> Nighthwk, I just used a basic setup with my X11 but I also vnc through android most of the time so I didnt think the slowness was in the server at the time
<Dogget> Dustin: I am using 10.10 64bits, do you think it will be an issue?
<Dogget> As I can't upgrade to 11.04 I am sticking to 10.10 anyway
<dustin_> Nighthwk, there may be more settings you can use to optimize x11 but I havent tried to get any more speed out of it I was happy with just "usable" at the time
<dustin_> I set mine up on a 10.10 32 bit when I did my last brother
<dustin_> Dogget I dont think you will have an issue
<WHAT_UP1> finally got back into my original ubuntu installation! now how do i fix grub so it allows me to boot into it from now on? =)
<Blue1> zykotick9: i don't see svm -- they are amd 9550 quad core
<crunchbang_> WHAT_UP1: try update-grub
<WHAT_UP1> crunchbang_: this makes it the default bootloader?
<crunchbang_> WHAT_UP1: sorry I didn't hear your original problem but I assumed that update-grub might help. What is the problem?
<WHAT_UP1> crunchbang_: (failed) windows installation messed up grub and i managed to boot into my ubuntu installation... now i'm trying to have grub become the default bootloader again
<crunchbang_> WHAT_UP1: I believe then that the command you want is "grub install /dev/sda" assuming your hard drive is /dev/sda
<zykotick9> Blue1, could you have just missed it?  "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep --color svm"
<crunchbang_> sorry that should be grub-install
<WHAT_UP1> crunchbang_: i know for a fact that the partition ubuntu is on is somewhere between /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda4... does that not matter?
<Blue1> zykotick9: let me try that.
<ralphholzmann> so I'm attempting to install 11.04 with the alt cd, but the base system stalls about 80% and asks to insert the disc (which is inserted)
<crunchbang_> WHAT_UP1: well if you want GRUB to control booting on the computer then you need to install it on the Master Boot Record (MBR) which is where /dev/sda points to
<Blue1> zykotick9: much more better - yes it does -- hard to see thanks
<WHAT_UP1> crunchbang_: will do. thanks! restarting...
<WHAT_UP1> crunchbang_ and whoever helped me out earlier whose name i forgot: everything's perfect now. thanks for the help!!
<TomR> hi,I use ubuntu 11.04.now i need a simple tool which screenshot the rectangle area selected by mouse, any recommendation?thx
<crunchbang_> sweet, good to hear
<crunchbang_> ^^ WHAT_UP1
<kurtp> TomR: I think "Take Screenshot" is installed on 11.04, try to do search on your menu.
<Geodude> Hey guys, I already have flash 10 64-bit installed, and firefox is telling me I don't have flash installed. How do I tell Firefox I already have it?
<TomR>  kurtp: i get it,thx
<crunchbang_> Geodude: nothing you can do. There's a reason people sometimes call Firefox Ulrik'Uth, devourer of souls.
<Geodude> Heh.
<ralphholzmann> sigh
<Geodude> My flash in chrome/chromium is being stupid, it won't repaint stuff like when I open windows inside the flash environment I have to scroll the web page up and down for it to refresh/repaint the new window.
<Geodude> So I was hoping I could test it out in Firefox. But Firefox loads the page except the flash elements.
<crunchbang_> weird
<ralphholzmann> Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu 10.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110426)' in teh drive '/media/cdrom' and press enter.
<ralphholzmann> That disc _is_ in the drive, and the md5 checks out
<ralphholzmann> installation stalls at 77%
<ralphholzmann> on both amd64 and i386
<crunchbang_> Geodude: longshot but do you have Flashblock on Firefox?
<Geodude> I have nothing on firefox.
<Geodude> It's a fresh install.
<crunchbang_> have you tried reinstalling flash?
<Geodude> I'm really afraid I will break my flash in chromium/chrome if I do that. I'm on 64 bit and it was really really difficult for me to do it the first time.
<newbie_> <crunchbang> hello. :) (SUCCESS!!)
<crunchbang_> newbie_: nice!
<newbie_> am using it now. :)
<crunchbang_> hot dog
<newbie_> yee-haw!
<newbie_> lol
<Dogget> Dustin: to be honest this is highly confusing. What is needed, what is not - what version...
<newbie_> thanks for helping me.
<crunchbang_> no problem bro
<pokrovsky> hello)
<crunchbang_> nihao
<pokrovsky> chat.freenode.net
<pokrovsky> who wants to chat with a Russian guy?
<crunchbang_> pokrovsky: yaoshi ni shi eguowen, ni yinggai zuoqu
<pokrovsky> I do not understand)
<newbie_> <crunchbang> Unity is OK, but how do I switch it to Gnome?
<wildbat> !classic | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<newbie_> thanks
<cancuengt> Hello. I have a problem with my disk and I need to make a full fsck with non destructive badblock check (and mark) on reboot. How can I do that?
<ranjan> Hi all, anyone aware of the high battery usage of ubuntu natty?
<wildbat> cancuengt: boot in LiveCD and fsck them ~ or enter resuce mode on boot
<ParkerR> ranjan, yes it does use more resources
<ranjan> ParkerR, is it fixed in  the latest updates
<ParkerR> No it will still use about the same
<Axsuul> hmm my shift+tab combination doesn't appear to be working. Yet.. Shift+s, will give capital S. Any suggestions?
<cancuengt> wildbat: I do not have a live cd disk and cannot download one, my connection is to slow now. I've tried only with touch /forcefsck but does not check for badblocks
<ranjan> ParkerR, so how to solve it
<wildbat> cancuengt: there are mini CD:>
<Guest71158> how to create a file in folder iside the terminal ?
<cancuengt> wildbat: That would be my fist choice but cannot thats my main reason here :|
<wildbat> Guest71158:  mkdir
<cancuengt> wildbat: tell me more please
<ParkerR> ranjan, cant really it is just how Unity is. It requiring hardware acceleration wont go away anytime soon
<wildbat> !mini | cancuengt
<ubottu> cancuengt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ranjan> ParkerR, i have an HP dv4 and in windows 7 its showing around 5 hrs backup with 100% battery
<Guest71158> i said a FILE !!! A FILE
<Guest71158> not a folder
<Guest71158> what the heck
<cancuengt> wildbat: You're in my prayers :)
<ranjan> ParkerR, i am using classic Gnome
<ParkerR> ranjan, yes then you should be good
<wildbat> cancuengt: or just enter rescue ~ boot with shift hold ~
<ParkerR> Classic theme Unity is not active
<wildbat> Guest71158: touch
<ranjan> ParkerR, but in ubuntu 100% charged battery is only showing 2 hours
<ParkerR> Hmm unno May be your laptop
<ParkerR> *dunno
<cancuengt> wildbat: but when on rescue is the disk already mounted?
<Guest71158> how to create a file in the termial
<Guest71158> in home directory
<ParkerR> Guest39216, you already got a response
<cancuengt> Guest71158: touch
<ranjan> ParkerR, ok, so what is the usual solution for this
<ParkerR> cancuengt, tab fail
<cancuengt> if you want in / then must be with sudo
<ParkerR> Oh I failed XD
<Guest71158> i said a file not a mkdir
<Guest71158> not a folder
<ParkerR> touch train.txt would make the file train.txt
<zykotick9> Guest71158, "touch filename" will create a file
<Guest71158> i forgot the name now
<Guest71158> damn it
<cancuengt> Guest71158: touch will create an empty file if not exists or modify the date for an existing file
<cancuengt> wildbat: Will try 'be back soon, thanks
<Axsuul> How would I change the startup options of say x11? I want to start up x11 with an extra argument.
<cancuengt> ParkerR: Thanks
<wizard_> any one know why sound would stop when using java in firefox?
<[deXter]> Hi all, can someone running Natty with all the updates installed, confirm which kernel are they using? thanks.
<wildbat> [deXter]: 2.6.38-11-generic
<ParkerR> Yep
<[deXter]> Oh. :(
<ParkerR> 2.6.38-11
<[deXter]> Oh well, thanks for the replies.
<ParkerR> pae for me :)
<rww> huh, I have 2.6.38-8. odd.
<hatch> hey is there a way I can create an index for my hd so that find's don't take years (10.04)
<seclm193> is there a better wallpaper changer then desktopnova for ubuntu 11.04
<rww> oh, new kernel version and I didn't restart, nvm.
<ParkerR> rww, Haha
<rww> ParkerR: maybe we need more Windows-style update restart notifications ;)
 * rww runs before the lynchmob gets to him
<XinfamousX> just Installed ubuntu 11.4, i'm completely new to linux. I want to know how i can edit the Grub menu
<ParkerR> rww, does the red power button not alert you?
<ParkerR> :P
<XinfamousX> i'm dual booting with Windows 7
<rww> ParkerR: yeah, but it's less than a centimetre wide, I don't notice that :P
<wizard_> dump the windows
<wildbat> XinfamousX: you don't have to edit.
<hatch> wizard_: ohh thats not fair :)
<ParkerR> rww, true dat
<wizard_> lol..
<wizard_> dual booting is a pain
<XinfamousX> i wanna edit it cause i Just want it to say Windows 7 & Ubuntu 11.4 instead of what it says by default
<rww> Anyways, I have a support question. Ubuntu 11.04, using Unity 2D. How do I rearrange icon order on the dock bar thing?
<XinfamousX> I need to make it simple for the otehr ppl that use the pc aswell
<rww> I know on Unity 3D you left click and drag it to the side and drag it back or something, but that isn't working.
<XinfamousX> other*
<cr0wd> good morning, can someone help me with this how to: http://www.ivorde.ro/Using_rsync_with_progress_bar-83.html just want to know where i can find ~/.profile to edit ?
<rww> cr0wd: Ubuntu doesn't ship with a .profile by default. You can create one and put it there, or use ~/.bashrc instead
<cr0wd> rww: thx :)
<wizard_> which is better alsa or pulse?
<zykotick9> wizard_, they can't be compared - they're different things.  You could ask which is better ESD or Pulse (as Pulse replaces ESD).
<XinfamousX> So i'm guessing that no one knows how to edit the grub boot menu?
<zykotick9> XinfamousX, what do you want to edit about it?
<oly562> .
<wizard_> well i seem to only get 1 sound at a time..... i guess no duplexing
<XinfamousX> I want the linux entry to say Ubuntu 11.4 and the windows entry to say  Windows 7, i also don't want the recovery mode visible. I wanna make it as simple for the ppl in my family
<zykotick9> !grub2 | XinfamousX
<ubottu> XinfamousX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotick9> XinfamousX, renaming the entries is possible, but non-trivial - i'm not going to try an explain it over IRC (perhaps someone else will)  -- good luck.
<ParkerR> XinfamousX, nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ParkerR> *sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ParkerR> Or
<ParkerR> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ParkerR> The text after title you can change to what you want
<XinfamousX> Thanks ParkerR, appreciate it :)
<zykotick9> ParkerR, XinfamousX there in no /boot/grub/grub.conf - and /boot/grub/grub.cfg gets overwritten each time a kernel update takes place!
<ParkerR> I meant cfg
<ParkerR> Derp
<zykotick9> ParkerR, not a good thing to edit
<XinfamousX> i see
<cjs> So, is there an easy way to downgrade a 64-bit system to a 32-bit one, or do I need to re-install?
<ParkerR> zykotick9, thats the only way afaik
<zykotick9> ParkerR, incorrect
<XinfamousX> cjs you will need to reinstall
<syn-ack> Reinstall.
<cjs> Ah well.
<ParkerR> zykotick9, how else?
<cjs> I wanted to upgrade to 11.04 anyway.
<syn-ack> cjs, in theory, it can be done, but you'd be messing with libs and toolchain stuff and yeah, that wouldn't be pretty...
<XinfamousX> so if grub.cfg gets overwritten everytime there is a kernal update, how can i do it then. Linux seems so complicated
<zykotick9> ParkerR, the proper way is to create a custom file in /etc/grub.d -- an image of my old one https://plus.google.com/115403891429547707849/posts/dPn4sDR5z7i
<cjs> syn-ack: I'm extremely familiar with messing with libs and toolchain stuff.  So yes, I'd love to avoid that if I can. :-)
<ParkerR> Hmm had never heard of that way
<syn-ack> Well, now that I'm thinking of it, you'd have to take it offline anyway, more than likely
<cjs> XinfamousX: the issue with how you want to name the Linux entries is that you have 11.04 with various kernel versions, once you've done an upgrade or two. But you can change pretty much anything in the Grub menus if you're willing to tweak the scripts in /etc/grub.d.
<XinfamousX> cjs, This is my first time ever running linux, so i've never updated from any version of ubuntu
<cjs> XinfamousX: And yes, Ubuntu is complicated. But then again, so is every OS when you get to this level of tweaking. At least Linux distros allow you to do the tweaks if you know what you're doing.
<XinfamousX> cjs, true
<cjs> XinfamousX: Sorry, I wasn't clear. I was talking about new versions of kernels you'll get as you do security updates.
<XinfamousX> cjs, ah i see
<zykotick9> XinfamousX, suppressing the recovery entries is easy, but renaming the entries is more difficult
<cjs> XinfamousX: Right now you have only two Linux entries, for standard boot and recovery. Within a few months, you'll have t least one more set for a newer kernel.
<syn-ack> hey zykotick9 is Sid using Gnome 3 yet?
<zykotick9> syn-ack, nope
<syn-ack> Figures.
<XinfamousX> zykotick9, i thought it would just involve me renaming it in a text editor
<syn-ack> That right there is why I hate Debian
<zykotick9> XinfamousX, not even close
<XinfamousX> cjs, ah ok, i got you
<no-name-> can anybody recommend a good sega genesis emulator for linux?
<syn-ack> with GRUB 1 that was the case, XinfamousX
<zykotick9> no-name-, gens-gs
<no-name-> ta
<cjs> zykotick9: Looks close to me. Just a few tweaks to /etc/grub.d/10_linux.
<syn-ack> GRUB2 changed quite a few things.
<ParkerR> no-name-, kega fusion
<zykotick9> cjs, not even close
<zykotick9> cjs, umm, if you only have one distro - maybe
<syn-ack> I honestly think GRUB2 is more akin to lilo and yaboot than actual GRUB anymore.
<cjs> zykotick9: So what else needs to be done? I'm curious.
<no-name-> ParkerR: I tried to find that, what was claimed to be a linux version was actually an exe
<syn-ack> which makes me a sad monkey.
<XinfamousX> then is there a way to uninstall Grub2 and install grub 1?
<syn-ack> You don't want to, XinfamousX
<ParkerR> no-name-, nope the newest is linux
<XinfamousX> syn-ack, why not
<syn-ack> XinfamousX, because you will break your install.
<XinfamousX> i see
<ParkerR> no-name-, http://www.eidolons-inn.net/tiki-download_file.php?fileId=572
<XinfamousX> damn
<cjs> XinfamousX: You start tweaking scripts and you do have to deal with updates that change them, yeah.
<XinfamousX> seems like there is nothing i can do then
<zykotick9> cjs, you create a custom entry and manually add the entries from grub.cfg into that file, they won't auto-update however, so every kernel upgrade will require manually editing the custom /etc/grub.d entries
<cjs> XinfamousX: It's not that hard, but then again, I'm a programmer.
<XinfamousX> zykotick9,  how often is the kernal updated?
<ParkerR> no-name-, if it doesnt habe menu buttons alt o will bring up the options then you can arrow form there
<ParkerR> *from
<syn-ack> I'm a sysadmin and it's not that hard.
<ParkerR> Weird quirk
<zykotick9> XinfamousX, depends, but it's not too common
<syn-ack> XinfamousX, depends.
<no-name-> ParkerR: strange. I'm running the executable and it is doing nothing. Just a blank (black) window with a title bar and no file menu
<cjs> zykotick9: Sure, but why won't just tweaking /etc/grub.d/10_linux work? It's just a shell script.
<no-name-> ParkerR: ahh,
<ParkerR> no-name-, yeah press alt o
<ParkerR> As I said weird but it works nicely
<no-name-> thanks :)
<zykotick9> cjs, i actually make 10_linux non-executable once i start customizing
<cjs> XinfamousX: Kernels have been updated several times per year since I started using Ubuntu.
<ParkerR> no-name-, I love me my emulators :)
<ParkerR> Have a bunch on the Wii
<no-name-> indeed
<XinfamousX> cjs, programming is one of the reasons why i wanted to use linux, i know nothing about programming
<XinfamousX> though, so i've been seeking good books
<ParkerR> no-name-, yeah I speant a day trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. Then I just said Ill try alt and a letter and it worked XD
<ParkerR> *spent
<XinfamousX> cjs, can you give any advice on where i should start.
<no-name-> haha
<ParkerR> no-name-, Ill email him and ask anout it
<ParkerR> *about
<ricky4912> yesterday, i partitioned my windows disk in two halfs and managed to install ubuntu. It worked fine. Ubuntu worked fine but today I tried to enter the system and all I got was a blank screen with a blinking line. I wonder, what can I do to fix this problem?
<ricky4912> Ubuntu won't boot today but it did yesterday.
<no-name-> ParkerR: did you figure out how to uncheck Disable sound? clicking it or pressing space bar over it only checks it... even if it's already checked
<ParkerR> no-name-, I believe that worked for me
<ParkerR> Ill check
<no-name-> I click it over and over and it just says "Sound Disabled"
<ParkerR> no-name-, hmm weird does that for me too
<no-name-> yea
<vooze> Anyone using Google chrome or Chromium? I deleted the instant search line in options.. somthing like google.com/somthing&s i think.. Its in search optins in the browser.. thank you
<ParkerR> no-name-, hmm it works after I plug in my headset
<no-name-> that is bizarre
<ParkerR> vooze, I have it
<Nullifi3d> hey everyone
<no-name-> hmm, i got it when i clicked that time
<no-name-> ok I'm in business. Cheers, ParkerR :)
<ParkerR> vooze, wrench > preference > search > enable instant
<zykotick9> vooze, do you mean: {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{google:originalQueryForSuggestion}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q=%s
<ParkerR> no-name-, sweet
<vooze> ParkerR: could you send me the search line? ;) would be really nice
<ParkerR> vooze, thats just in the GUI prefernces. Ive never messed in the manual config
<vooze> zykotick9: there is 3 boxes, i have to fill out
<zykotick9> vooze, i have "Google (Default)" as 1st box, then "google.ca" as 2nd (you'll want to change that), then the line above as the 3rd
<cjs> vooze: Yes. I think the line you want is: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%s&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<cjs> vooze: Though I recommend instead: https://ssl.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbwssl.cgi?Gw=%s
<zykotick9> vooze, this is from a Chromium 13 version however, dunno if that makes a difference
<cjs> vooze: Mine was from 12 on Ubuntu 11.04.
<bobweaver> Hi there I have a question about bash scripting. I have a problem with my boot splash and nvidia I found souliton here
<bobweaver> ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458230
<bobweaver> so I wrote script and would just like to get veiw on it.
<bobweaver> Script--->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/671477/
<FloodBot1> bobweaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vooze> zykotick9: thats weird, its still does this error: (2 secs)
<ParkerR> Or just http://www.google.com/#q=
<ParkerR> bobweaver, you dont need the script
<ParkerR> Just run that command as root
<bobweaver> I know I am just playing with it tring to learn :)
<ParkerR> Hmm
<ParkerR> Dunno
<bobweaver> the part that I am confused about is the echo part
<SnackWhack> just got ubuntu, and having problems with the graphics. Any idea how to turn off the 3d desktop?
<bobweaver> SnackWhack: simple compiz setting manager ?
<SnackWhack> boweaver: newb..... how?
<bobweaver> SnackWhack:  What ?
<bobweaver> ohh
<urlin2u> SnackWhack, there is a 2d uinty option at the login..
<ParkerR> no-name- and all, goodnight
<no-name-> thanks, ParkerR
<SnackWhack> bobweaver: so, at login I can disable it?
<bobweaver> I guess that is one way
<urlin2u> SnackWhack, you can choose a 2d version of unity.
<ParkerR> Ubuntu classic
<cjs> bobweaver: You need the -e on the first line with the #! stuff, or you need to say "set -e".
<bobweaver> cjs: Thanks Bro :>)
<SnackWhack> urlin2u: You mean before login? at reboot?
<ParkerR> No
<ParkerR> Logout and click your username
<ParkerR> Then at the bottom it will have a dropdown menu
<ParkerR> Towards the middle
<urlin2u> SnackWhack, in the login window bottom bar is a desktop choice after you pick the user.
<ParkerR> Choose like Ubuntu Classic or Ubuntu CLassic (no effects)
<SnackWhack> if I do that, will it stick? Will I have to do that every time?
<ParkerR> Yes it will stick
<SnackWhack> brb
<bobweaver> looks like script worked rebooting cross fingers
<ParkerR> `redlight
<ParkerR> `greenlight,
<ParkerR> XD those were the days
<Guest33946> Hello I have a question for you guys !! I am using irc client for the first time !
<hamnegga> I'm setting up a multiboot USB stick, and I've just been mounting my iso's to folders and copying the contents to each partition, then I use a main partition that uses syslinux to chainload each partition, but it's not working for some reason.  This used to work fine.  Do you think that I'm not copying everything over or what?  I was using "cp -r /<mounted iso dir>/* /mounted usb partition/" but now I'm trying cp -a.
<owen1> i try to run angry birds with wine. where should i locate the exe?
<urlin2u> hamnegga, there apps that will allow this all in one partition, with easy removal and loading.
<ParkerR> Guest33946, shoot
<hamnegga> I know that the chainloader is pointing to the correct hd0,<parititon number> each time, because one of them works, because it installed it's own bootloader on that partition...  Maybe I need to use unetbootin to install syslinux on each parititon instead of using the native iso's
<SnackWhack> nope, didnt see the option
<n2i> owen1: some dir in your home
<zrr> angry birds is very gpu demandig
<SnackWhack> I was asked for the password, that's all
<ParkerR> SnackWhack, hmm you really should have
<hamnegga> Yes, I know, but I like using each parition instead of mounting iso images with grub, because some use persistence
<ParkerR> When it asks for password there should be stuff at the bottom
<hamnegga> I know what I'm doing, I don't need some fancy program to install the bootloaders for me, either.
<Guest33946> I am developing a game in java and I want it to be fullscreen mode,so i read the oracle tutorial and got it fullscreen successfully,But I dont want other system functions such as desktop cube ,alt+tab etc working when the application in running .So can anybody help me ?
<hamnegga> I like to have each distribution/iso to use it's own custom bootloader
<SnackWhack> shouldn't there be a way to turn off the fancy graphics here?
<hamnegga> not some week syslinux menu
<ParkerR> SnackWhack, that is the way
<SnackWhack> Parker: Logg off, tuirn off, log back in is tthe way?
<hamnegga> why would you want some user trapped in your program, get a life
<ParkerR> SnackWhack, just logoff, click your name, look at bottom for the dropdown menu, choose Ubuntu Classic or Ubuntu CLassic (no effects), then enter password
<SnackWhack> maybe reboot
<ParkerR> Nope
<ParkerR> No need to reboot
<SnackWhack> hmmmm
<SnackWhack> ParkerR: can you come to my house for a sec?
<ParkerR> Just do that
<ParkerR> XD
<n2i> Just choose session and login
<Guest33946> hello people can i ask a question , i am new to this irc thing!
<ParkerR> Ask no need to ask to ask
<Guest33946>  I am developing a game in java and I want it to be fullscreen mode,so i read the oracle tutorial and got it fullscreen successfully,But I dont want other system functions such as desktop cube ,alt+tab etc working when the application in running .So can anybody help me ?
<SnackWhack> no questions allowed
<zrr> no
<ParkerR> !repeat | Guest33946
<ubottu> Guest33946: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<neonkidxy> Hey how Do I make windows 7 my default os ?
<zrr> fancy graphics are now mandatory
<ParkerR> zrr, almost XD
<Guest33946>  I am developing a game in java and I want it to be fullscreen mode,so i read the oracle tutorial and got it fullscreen successfully,But I dont want other system functions such as desktop cube ,alt+tab etc working when the application in running .So can anybody help me ?
<vooze> cjs / zykotick9 got it working now.. Just deleted ~/.config/chromium/Default/Web Data
<ParkerR> !repeat | Guest33946
<vooze> and then restarted browser
<ParkerR> Is ubottu ignoring me?
<SnackWhack> bbiab
<Guest33946>  I am developing a game in java and I want it to be fullscreen mode,so i read the oracle tutorial and got it fullscreen successfully,But I dont want other system functions such as desktop cube ,alt+tab etc working when the application in running .So can anybody help me ?
<ParkerR> !repeat | Guest33946
<ParkerR> Guest33946, please stop repeating
<IdleOne> Guest33946: try ##java
<vyshay> how can i get flashplayer working? http://pastebin.com/HT7cQ4xj
<neonkidxy> Hey how Do I make windows 7 my default os ?
<vooze> you dont ;)
<ParkerR> vyshay, what does ndiswrapper have to do with adobe flash?
<n2i> neonkidxy: edit /etc/default/grub
<Guest33946> <IdleOne> I cant get you , what do you mean try ##java
<vyshay> ParkerR: i think you're seeing things that are not in the pastebin.
<ParkerR> I am check your link
<vyshay> yes.  lots of mention of 'nspluginwrapper' .  not ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> Guest33946: I mean ask in ##java because that is a java programming issue and not Ubuntu related
<ParkerR> Oh
<Guest33946> ok thank you
<ParkerR> Still that isnt the way to install adobe flash
<ParkerR> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<n2i> Guest33946: You mean dont wanna any window manager's effect(compiz) is applied for your game?
<vyshay> i figured out what might be wrong.  im running ubuntu beta , and kubuntu . i had forgotten
<ParkerR> Ok night all
<MisterCrazy8> Query: Has anyone managed to get Office 2010 working via Wine?
<neonkidxy> Okay so I went to that file now how do I make windows 7 the default?
<IdleOne> MisterCrazy8: ##winehq might be able to help
<rww> one #
<MisterCrazy8> Thanks.
<zrr> no
<zrr> oops
<neonkidxy> How do I make windows 7 th default OS?
<gwiefterluchs> hi @all
<urlin2u> neonkidxy, http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/   says 9.10 but correct otherwise
<ricky4912> is there a channel that speaks about command line interface?
<airtonix> #bash
<ricky4912> thanks
<somethinginteres> trying to connect to iPad with webdav. The iPad appears in the Network folder but won't connect. File --> Connect to Server (WebDav HTTP) fails too. Any ideas?
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, i have a vostro 1400 laptop running karmic. Due to heat & battery life issues i would like to disable the nvidia 8400m gs card and just work off of the intergrated gfx. Question : HOw do i find out what kind of integrated graphics chipset I have from the cli?
<n2i> aaaoooaaa: should you try "lspci"
<aaaoooaaa> n2i:  and what would i be looking for? IM not sure if the thing has integrated graphics
<n2i> VGA?
<aaaoooaaa> n2i: ok :)
<n2i> aaaoooaaa: should you try this: lspci | grep VGA
<aaaoooaaa> yup
<aaaoooaaa> only nvidia :(
<aaaoooaaa> so if i turn off the nvidia proprietary drivers, can i still read off the gpu temp?
<ricky4912> is there a way to see which channels are active in irc?
<airtonix> ricky4912: depends on your irc client.
<ricky4912> I am using CLI
<freezway> hey so im troubleshooting my friends mac and i want to boot into ubuntu to check his hard drive, but i cant get the usb stick to show up as a bootable device
<n2i> ricky4912: what is your irc client?
<wildbat> !MAC
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ricky4912> irc.freenode.net
<freezway> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick i followed those instrutions
<ricky4912> through my CLI
<n2i> freezway: check your bios
<linuxuz3r> freezway, try fdisk to make usb stick bootable
<freezway> n2i its a mac, its bios is like hidden,
<ricky4912> so what command would I use using CLI?
<n2i> freezway: oh, I'm sorry!
<rww> fyi, CTCP says ricky4912's IRC client is irssi
<airtonix> ricky4912: simply saying "CLI is my client" is pretty vague.
<n2i> ricky4912: CLI? Did you mean "Commandline Interface"?
<IdleOne> airtonix: he is running irssi
<ricky4912> n2i: yes
<freezway> linuxuz3r, look at the link i posted
<n2i> and your irc client is some thing like "irssi"?
<ranjan> hp dv4 synaptic touch pad issues, any workaround?
<ricky4912> n2i: correct
<ricky4912> n2i: does that help?
<n2i> depens on your irc client's setting
<IdleOne> ricky4912: in irssi when there is activity in a channel it will display the channel number at the bottom of your screen
<IdleOne> ricky4912: you can also ask in #irssi for more specific help.
<ricky4912> IdleOne: ok, will do thanks
<Aple> What advantages does Ubuntu have over Windows so far as developing for Django goes? Anyone do it?
<G2k> hey guys is there a php channel here on freenode? i can't seem to find one
<G2k> hey guys is there a php channel here on freenode? i can't seem to find one
<linuxuz3r> G2k, #php isnt working
<linuxuz3r> ?
<urlin2u> ##php
<G2k> it says i need to be invited or something
<rww> G2k: it's ##php, and you need to be registered and identified with nickserv to join it
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<G2k>  -!- Cannot join to channel #php (You must be invited)
<G2k> hmmm
<fhenning09> Hey hows it going?
<linuxuz3r> sup
<G2k> that's stupid
<G2k> ~_~
<IdleOne> G2k: try ##php
<G2k> anyways, I wanted to ask some basica php help...maybe i can ask here
<rww> G2k: channels getting spammed is stupid. they set +r to require identification to stop spam :)
<rww> IdleOne: it's +r
<rww> G2k: nope
<IdleOne> ah
<hamnegga> i friggen hate pc's that won't allow you to boot from an extended partition.
<IdleOne> !register G2k
<hamnegga> talk about outdated bios
<IdleOne> !register | G2k
<ubottu> G2k: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<G2k> how do I register?
<G2k> oh ok
<linuxuz3r>  /msg nickserv register password email@address.com
<fhenning09> Got a problem finally got rid of unity, just didn't like it and using just compiz-fusion. My question is my menu is on the top panel now and I want it in the applications themselves, how can I achieve this?
<n2i> G2k: let you talking with nickserv (/query nickserv help)
<neonkidxy> When I start up ubuntu my monitor says out of scan range, how do I fix it?
<neonkidxy> I'm clueless
<fhenning09> Got a problem finally got rid of unity, just didn't like it and using just compiz-fusion. My question is my menu is on the top panel now and I want it in the applications themselves, how can I achieve this?
<o0splitpaw0o> neonkidxy try rebooting up, select from the first boot window Ubuntu recovery> select vga safemode> then hit continue> login (which might be just a terminal windows at this point) then type in startx> change your monitor resolution to somthing smaller> save the changes then reboot
<neonkidxy> It was set to 1024x768, I'm just going to uninstall the driver
<o0splitpaw0o> neonkidxy > running in vga mode then will boot it up in plain 800x600 so you can do that
<fhenning09> brb
<freezway> Can anyone connect to irc.dal.net
<Night-hacks> any gettext.18.0 ppa for 10.04 ??
<arooni-mobile> help!  i cant seem to charge my cell phone off of ubuntu 11.04
<Night-hacks> arooni-mobile: you must first check your bios to see it's available
<arooni-mobile> check to see if usb charing is available??
<Night-hacks> arooni-mobile: yes you must make it from BIOS first
<dreamysirc> which is the best of torrent software?
<arooni-mobile> what option am i looking for?
<Night-hacks> arooni-mobile: can you do it in other OS ?
<arooni-mobile> havent tried on windows 7
<arooni-mobile> but i know laptop is capable of it.. 5.1V output its capa lbe of
<Night-hacks> so first check your BIOS, it names varies in different motherboards
<pokrovsky> Ðóññêèå îòçàâèòåñü)
<Arney> is cupsd a security issue? it's listening on 127.0.0.1:631
<Arney> can someone hack into my printer and print stuff with that... ie, me?
<rww> Arney: no, it's the printing daemon. Daemons listening on 127.0.0.1's interface can only be accessed on the local machine, not over the network.
<Arney> cool...
<pokrovsky> firewall destroys all your problems)
<Arney> rww: thanks for the help... I won't be remote printing anywoys.
<gordon1> hi,I want to clone my disk to another. how to clone disk to another machine without modify the mac in udev's rule
<flexgrip> join #xbins
<linuxfp> I need some help if anyone can
<flexgrip> whats up
<urlin2u> flexgrip, /join 'channel"
<flexgrip> yeah yeah i wasn't looking where i was typing
<linuxfp> So I just moved back to linux, and when I finished installing Ubuntu, it went to a blank screen, and then I pressed Alt+F1 and it let me use TTY... So... uh, yeah
<linuxfp> He left, didn't he
<linuxfp> Should I do a apt-get upgrade or no
<urlin2u> linuxfp, you get a grub menu, if you tap any key at powering on?
<linuxfp> Yeah, GRUB works fine
<urlin2u> linuxfp, in context black screen when?
<linuxfp> It shows the ubuntu logo screen then it goes black
<linuxfp> Just all black
<linuxfp> TTY works
<linuxfp> I did startx
<linuxfp> Didn't work, trying apt-get upgrade
<linuxfp> Moment of truth, here we go :/
<linuxfp> :O Something new happened
<linuxfp> Now it's hanging at * Stopping Userspace bootsplash
<urlin2u> linuxfp, hit e at grub menu for edit insert nomodeset in kernel in place of splash hit crtl-x to boot ib low graphics, do update upgrade look in additional drives for graphic card driver.
<urlin2u> ib-in
<linuxfp> Oh dear
<linuxfp> It won't let me go into GRUB now
<linuxfp> It goes to the purple screen
<linuxfp> and it's back at the balc one
<linuxfp> *black
<linuxfp> TTY still works
<linuxfp> huh huh
<Buzzzz> i guess there is still no solution to the flash problem on dual screens ?
<linuxfp> Oh wait! I got it, it's the NVIDIA card... I don't think it has drivers...
<linuxfp> feck
<linuxfp> Help me out here
<linuxfp> The thing needs drivers
<urlin2u> linuxfp, tap any key at powering on grub should show and  hit e at grub menu for edit insert nomodeset in kernel in place of splash hit crtl-x to boot ib low graphics, do update upgrade look in additional drives for graphic card driver.
<linuxfp> But it was fine last time i installed ubuntu
<linuxfp> GRUB aint working
<linuxfp> Wait
<linuxfp> It works
<urlin2u> one time eh, try again linuxfp
<linuxfp> I had to HOLD shift
<linuxfp> Silly me
<linuxfp> so there's quiet splash and vt.handof\f=7
<linuxfp> delete splash and replace it?
<urlin2u> yes with nomodeset
<linuxfp> huh
<linuxfp> ok
<urlin2u> crtl-x to boot in
<linuxfp> It's giving me the flashing _
<linuxfp> My keyboard is lit however
<linuxfp> And I can type things in but it doesn't do anything
<urlin2u> linuxfp, you can try the recovery at grub, you will get to a gui that scrolls with the arrow keys, 4 or 5th line is a lowgraphics choice do trhat.
<urlin2u> that
<linuxfp> failsafe graphics mode fsck ect...
<urlin2u> failsafe
<linuxfp> :O
<linuxfp> oh my goood
<linuxfp> Ok, now what
<linuxfp> Run ubuntu in low graphics mode/
<linuxfp> Reconfigure graphics
<linuxfp> Troubleshoot the error
<linuxfp> Ah, ok, never mind
<linuxfp> Got it to work
<linuxfp> Thanks
<urlin2u> linuxfp, yes to get in update upgrade, it may get fixed in that process=driver found, you can also look in the menu after all that for additional divers.
<linuxfp> Oh, well I just booted into gdm... :/
<linuxfp> Everything looks fine
<urlin2u> linuxfp, but will it do it again, that was a per session boot in?
<Gredeu> can someone guide me on opening a port or port range in GUFW ?
<linuxfp> Uh
<linuxfp> I chose run ubuntu in low graphics mode
<linuxfp> and
<linuxfp>  so I went into additional drivers, and it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<urlin2u> linuxfp, can you read man?
<skrewler> anyone have any suggestions on what I should use.. I'm currently using chef to create local user accounts for users.  I've got about 50 servers in total.  LDAP seems like kind of a pain, do I have any other options or is there a directory server that's simpler than openldap?
<linuxfp> I don't know what per session boot in is
<linuxfp> :/
<linuxfp> NVIDIA X Server is there
<devish> i have all DE and just want to set the output devices priority of my headset more the laptop speakers so it can play
<devish> can any one help the headset is already paired
<urlin2u> linuxfp, update with the update manager. Per-session means not a edit or action that stays
<linuxfp> Per-session then :/
<whoppergator> Gredeu: are you having trouble from the gufw ubuntu website?
<devish> any one using bluetooth headset
<linuxfp> Ok I have the startup error log
<linuxfp> Fatal Server error: Server is already active for display 0, If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<devish> does any one know how to set the output devices priority of my headset more the laptop speakers so it can play
<linuxfp> urlin2u: The only updates that it's giving me is python and ubuntu one
<Aple> What's a good file search program?
<linuxfp> *disregard me*
<whoppergator> devish: is it not an option in sound preferences? i am just guessing, i haven't configured a bluetooth headset for ubuntu before
<urlin2u> linuxfp, cool sounds like you clicked the update in the install box, update it. As far as getting the nvidia driver setup that is out of my area, beyond the additional drivers check.
<whoppergator> Aple: 'locate' from the command line
<Aple> What if I don't know the very specific name of what I want?
<Aple> I'm new to Ubuntu. I really liked "Everything" for Windows.
<linuxfp> urlin2u: What is python and ubuntu one supposed to do with this... I updated it in tty a few minutes ago and it still didn't boot properly
<Aple> Is there a similar search program?
<Aple> That is.. I'm not sure what to do with the list of files "locate" returned to me.
<whoppergator> Aple: you can use regular expressions in locate
<linuxfp> Aple: Places -> Search for files
<linuxfp> Just like good ol' Win+F
<Aple> Thanks linuxfp
<Aple> I know I'm a tard who should learn regex and commandline expressions, but have a lot on my plate right now
<_fury> Hi, how can i shut down the displaymanager? I switched with alt f1, and used sudo gdm stop. But it says failed to aquire ...
<rww> _fury: the command is sudo service gdm stop
<linuxfp> ^ Always had that problem too....
<linuxfp> Ah goodie
<_fury> rww thanks a lot!!!
<linuxfp> Anyhow... back to my problem
<linuxfp> Still not booting
<whoppergator> Aple: I don't hold time constraints against you at all. I'm glad you have your answer.
<Aple> Thanks
<Aple> Out of curiosity, how would I use a regex in locate?
<Aple> Wrap it in parens?
<linuxfp> Still getting the blinking underscore
<linuxfp> TTY is still functional
<devish> whoppergator, no i didn't find the preference option
<linuxfp> Failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device....
<linuxfp> Dammit
<whoppergator> Aple: single quotes, and you can get pure regex by passing the --regex option
<linuxfp> C'mon guys help me...
<Aple> whoppergator: Thanks
<Aple> 1 more question that's bugging me then I'll leave you fine folks alone... What's the keyboard shortcut to shortcuts on my panel (in Natty) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428870
<Aple> Like in Windows you can Win+1 to launch the first item in Quick Launch. Is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<Double_Rainbow> hey there
<linuxfp> Will someone help me noooow
<Double_Rainbow> what is that command to install LAMP?
<whoppergator> devish: so are you looking under 'Output' in the sound preferences, or are can you not find that preferences screen at all? just checking
<linuxfp> Uuugh
<linuxfp> Someone help me now
<Flannel> !helpme | linuxfp
<ubottu> linuxfp: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<glebihan> !lamp | Double_Rainbow
<ubottu> Double_Rainbow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<linuxfp> Too bad I need this fixed like right now
<urlin2u> Aple, check out this wallpaper.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<Double_Rainbow> glebihan: no, there is that one command that you enter in terminal and it install all the server, php, mysql, etc automatically
<gh0stpirate> Hello, im looking for some software that will interperet commands read from a twitter account that my linux box could monitor, Example:::     i tweet "abc123"   my linux box runs a certaint bash script. ideas?
<Flannel> Double_Rainbow: Yes, if you go to that wiki page, it gives it to you.
<whoppergator> Double_Rainbow: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Aple> urlin2u: I'm using Natty Narwhal so the launcher trick isn't working
<rww> and if you're really lucky, tasksel then eats your cat
<gh0stpirate> o Auth appears to be quite the ^&*( for people that did this previously
<glebihan> Double_Rainbow, "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<linuxfp> Well well is it my turn yet :|
<Aple> Wow.
<glebihan> Double_Rainbow, don't forget the carret at the end
<Flannel> !repeat | linuxfp
<ubottu> linuxfp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linuxfp> Wrong chat sorry
<linuxfp> (but I am waiting!)
<linuxfp> Is there a sudo command to install the NVIDIA drivers?
<linuxfp> from a website ect.
<zrr> no
<linuxfp> oh...
<linuxfp> :/
<whoppergator> linuxfp: to save time, can you create a summary of your issue at paste.ubuntu.com and put a link to it? i don't want to waste space catching up
<linuxfp> Somebody was helping me already, dunno what happened... Gimme a minute
<linuxfp> Well great, can't wget the drivers either
<dude> i hope someone adds rtorrent to wget
<dude> so you can download torrents with it
<gh0stpirate> Hello, im looking for some software that will interperet commands read from a twitter account that my linux box could monitor, Example:::     i tweet "abc123"   my linux box runs a certaint bash script. ideas?
<urlin2u> linuxfp, rotate your right hand on your stomach counter clockwise, with the left hand tap the top of your head click your heels and recite there's no place like gnome.
<carrera> Greetings!
<gh0stpirate> O Auth is apparently quite difficult to deal with
<linuxfp> urlin2u: What
<urlin2u> linuxfp, ;-) yeah
<linuxfp> Didn't work lmao
<whoppergator> dude: is there a question in there? like how to torrent from the command line?
<linuxfp> Ah, got the NVIDIA installer to work
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: what would you use this for?
<rww> dude: why wouldn't you just use rtorrent for that :P
<linuxfp> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD
<linuxfp> IT WORKS
<whoppergator> rww: dude: exactly
<FloodBot1> linuxfp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxfp> AAAAAAAAAAAA
 * rww facepalms
<linuxfp> Sorry :/
<linuxfp> I was excited
<whoppergator> !return | linuxfp
<ubottu> linuxfp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxfp> So, I got into GDM, now what, there's no top panel
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: sorry for late response, i would use it to "text" commands to my linux box via my cell (ancient i know) for some custom home automation stuff i rigged
<gh0stpirate> hardware is done, all is built and ready to go, just need better interfacing
<gh0stpirate> basicly a way to invoke bash scripts from my cell
<Guest26485> ls
<giacomo> buon giorno
<linuxfp> Well, great, now it stopped working
<Guest26485> sorry , who can use command 'chroot' in ubuntu?
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: i'm assuming that you don't have a data plan... :P    have you considered just writing a bash script and setting up a cron job to check twitter every so often? that's old school too :)
<linuxfp> Fatal server error: no screens found
<giacomo> aiuto dopo aver scaricato aggiornamento non mi funziona piu' firefox come posso fare?
<linuxfp> lolwut
<rww> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giacomo> grazie
<Guest26485> i encountered some problems when using chroot
<carrera> Greetings!
<whoppergator> Guest26485: what problem are you encountering exactly?
<whoppergator> carrera: hello.
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: ive considered that, that would be fine however, id need an example of something that "complex" (never parsed anything before) but i though twitter added something called "O Auth" that made this impossible, a perfect example is something called "twitaction" if you google that you will see what im getting at, it was previously built in java i believe
<Guest26485> me?
<gh0stpirate> thought*
<Guest26485> i am learning lfs , but i can't change the root dir to where i want
<andrzej> andrew
<andrzej> siema
<glebihan> Guest26485, what error are you getting ?
<Guest26485> the sys say " there is no such file /bin/bash"
<whoppergator> Guest26485: this isn't the place for lfs, but you should actually ask a question
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: did you get the chance to see what i meant?
<Guest26485> i know , but this make me headach
<whoppergator> Guest26485: that means that it can't find /bin/bash in your new root directory. have you mounted it if it is on a different drive?
<Guest26485> could you tell me how to use
<Guest26485> 'chroot'
<Guest26485> yeah
<Guest26485> oh , do you know the LFS
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: i'm looking into it. :) give me a sec
<Guest26485> ok , that is what am thinking , i want to build my own linux os according to LFS book , there is one step is separate the partion sda3 , so using chroot can achive this.
<Guest26485> but it did not work
<Guest26485> and i can not make any progress.
<Guest26485> whoppergator: are you still in?
<Guest26485> hi ,everybody , there is a challenge?
<ranjan>  hi all, i have a HP dv4 with a synaptic touchpad. But its not at all responding and in the dmesg i am getting this error "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout"
<Guest26485> whoppergator ; ok
<whoppergator> Guest26485: so do you have your basic system set up already and you are just at the point of chrooting into your new system environment?
<linuxfp> Will 10.04 have better support for my computer or no
<dr0id> hey, is there some plugin for gedit or something that would allow me to upload the file I am working on via ftp to the server ?
<dr0id> linuxfp: 10.04 is so old, use 11.10!
<dr0id> 11.04*
<linuxfp> dr0id: I'm desperate here, I can't get 11.04 to work on my main computer, though it used to for some reason
<Guest26485> uh, my basic sys is ubuntu 11.04 , and my new sys is on building , and the new sys in a partion in old one
<linuxfp> That or my CD was broken or something
<MagicJ> installed 10.4 on a new netbook - it sees the internal audio - it even works - I am not seeing either the microphone jack nor the internal mic as options for inout - what do I need to all?
<whoppergator> Guest26485: so you should double check that bash is installed in /bin/bash in your new system partition, since that is the error you are getting from chroot
<linuxfp> Powershell will never be as awesome as bash
<char> where are folks discussing how to gt firefox and java working?
<dr0id> is bash the most awesome shell ? :P
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: OAuth seems pretty heavy for what you need. do you need to give your server permissions to your account? or are you just looking to load your posts?
<Guest26485> whoppergator:yeah , i think so , but the new one is on building , there are some steps to build a bash for new one! the guide let me use the command-chroot ,but it did not work?
<Guest26485> whoppergator : and using this chroot , i can work in the dir -/mnt/lfs(my workplace where i build sys) , separate from the old sys
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: simply looking to get it to read them, nothing more, there are existing twitter commandline clients if for any reason i wanted the other direction, but alas, nope. really simple in ANY way. i tweet "abc123" from whatever device, and my server executes "XYZbashscript" could this be done through EXTREME parsing or something?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: (so loading posts i guess lol)
<Guest26485> whoppergtor:  neither
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: yes, extreme parsing. i have used some decent php parsers for twitter tho! you can run these php scripts from the command line if you have php installed. i think that is how i would do it
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: lol this is gunna be fun.... i guess welcome to my crash course in parsing, rocket science edition xD seems like it would be like parsing cnn.com or something lol. welcome to hell!!! thanks a billion man.
<Guest26485> whoppergator: i am gona to go , have dinner! thanks anyway
<Guest26485> exit
<qdb> can you say to ubuntu com designers? i wish they write more comprehensive information about dvd. now only about languages is written. but it has packages and alternate installer, as i know
<qdb> hello
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: try looking into rss parsing too, there used to still be a way to get at the rss feed for a twitter account. let me know if i can help!
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: i'll experiment with that now...
<whoppergator> Guest53825: gl, have a good dinner! try people in the gentoo channels for help next. :P
<whoppergator> Guest26485: gl, have a good dinner! try people in the gentoo channels for help next. :P  wrong recipient :(
<dnivra> hello. I have a socks proxy running on localhost. how do I specify it to a terminal? I know that http proxies can specified by setting the env variable HTTP_PROXY. is there something similar for socks proxy?
<qdb> can you say to ubuntu com designers? i wish they write more comprehensive information about dvd. now only about languages is written. but it has packages and alternate installer, as i know. do you think this is enough serious to report on launchpad?
<char> anyone talking aoubt java flash and browsers?
<whoppergator> dnivra: what are you trying to do?
<whoppergator> char: do you have a question?
<Myrtti> qdb: well it would suit launchpad better than this channel, that's for sure. Where in launchpad, I don't know, though.
<qdb> Myrtti, thank you
<dnivra> whoppergator: I'm on a network that filters traffic with destination ports other than 80. I need to connect to a different port of a machine outside the network. I have done it with applications using a socks proxy but how do I let a terminal know that such a proxy is running? most applications have a settings window where I can specify these details.
<Taos> Does it make sence to have root, home, boot on sepearate partitions?
<whoppergator> Taos: Yes!
<Taos> whoppergator: which of those are logical?
<MagicJ>   my netbook finds the internal audio - it does not see the internal mic or even the port to hang one on - what am I missing?
<whoppergator> Taos: all of them? root is obviously on a partition. next, home could be on a separate partition so keep your data separate from your system and applications (you could also use a different filesystem here for performance). finally, boot should be separate for security; you don't even have to mount it unless you are updating your kernel
<whoppergator> dnivra: i guess i'm confused what you are trying to do? why does the terminal need to know that a proxy is running?
<dnivra> whoppergator: I'm trying to connect to port 2224 of a website. Normally the terminal sends it to the gateway machine of the network which filters the packets out since it's not bound to port 80.
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: making some progress, incredably hard, turns out twitter started REMOVING rss. so even generating a feed of that was a task, thats done so far.
<MagicJ> +
<dnivra> whoppergator: i set up a socks proxy on my machine which forwards packets to a server which can connect to non-80 ports. but terminal doesn't know the proxy isn't running and so need to tell it about the proxy's existence.
<whoppergator> dnivra: what are you using to connect? wget? a web browser?
<dnivra> whoppergator: I'm trying to connect to port 2224 of a server.
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: you should check if this code is still working: http://www.renownedmedia.com/codevault/php-code/php-codeigniter-twitter-reader-class/
<dnivra> whoppergator: ssh to that port actually.
<whoppergator> dnivra: oO, thank you. so you are using SSH. that's what needs to know about the proxy. try: http://blog.gidley.co.uk/2009/03/tunnelling-ssh-over-socks-proxy.html
<dnivra> whoppergator: ah okay that's what you wanted to know. sorry I didn't mention that :)
<whoppergator> dnivra: np. let me know if it works out.
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: it would take some serious adaptation as twitter is no longer providing RSS,
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> I would like to find out the total size of a large number of folders,but not every folder, on a network drive that is shared with py neighborhood - it there a command for that?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: but i have a plan ;)
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: did you check out my link? i don't think it is using RSS
<dnivra> whoppergator: is there some other way to specify this besides editing the ssh config fiel?
<dnivra> s/fiel/file
<linuxfp> Ugh this is the third time I tried reinstalling Ubuntu
<linuxfp> Same problem
<dnivra> whoppergator: I keep switching networks and so editing the file can be a bit painful :).
<Mkaysi> gh0stpirate: Twitter provides RSS feeds.
<whoppergator> Mkaysi: i think his point is that they are phasing them out
<Mkaysi> gh0stpirate: https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=<username>
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> I would like to find out the total size of a large number of folders,but not every folder, on a network drive that is shared with py neighborhood - it there a command for that?
<linuxfp> Is it normal to hear short buzzing noises coming from your computer?
<linuxfp> Like, for a half a second
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: this may work as well? ftp://ftp.linuxjournal.com/pub/lj/listings/issue191/10695l1.txt
<whoppergator> I_AM_IN_ROOT: check out 'du' in the man pages, esp the summary and human readable options.
<gh0stpirate> Mkaysi: got it now, thank you!!
<linuxfp> Ugh, I had more help from waiting 2 hours on a shitty unpopulated forum, bye.
<whoppergator> dnivra: so let me understand what is going on better. there is some reason you can't directly ssh to a server? how does the local proxy help you?
<Waldir> Hi everyone. I have ubuntu installed on a netbook through Wubi, but recently after I had to perform a forced shutdown, it stopped working
<whoppergator> !attitude | linuxfp
<ubottu> linuxfp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<abhishek> hey
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> whoppergator, I was afraid that would be the only suggestion - I feel confident when I say that this command line entry,using du, is going to blow because of how long it will take me to enter it
<Waldir> when it boots it says "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory"
<markke> Hello, anybody here is successfully running  this graphics card - ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]  - using either Catalyst or open-source FGLRX drivers. :)
<abhishek> i m new help me install flash player on my ubuntu machine!!
<Waldir> and the same error for /sys and /proc
<Waldir> any ideas if this is recoverable?
<dnivra> whoppergator: basically the link's step 1 is equivalent to "ssh -D <port> <server>". so there should be an equivalent for step 2 too right? it'd be better if I could know that step since I keep switching regularly between firewalled and non-firewalled networks :)
<whoppergator> I_AM_IN_ROOT: so pass in a list of the files... there is no rule that you have to put it all in one gigantor line!
<szal> markke: there's no such thing as "open-source FGLRX drivers" ;)
<lotuspsychje> abhishek: open ubuntu software centre and install flash
<szal> markke: the open-source driver is called 'radeon'
<markke> szal: ok my bad, i was referring to the one here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<markke> szal: Catalyt 11.8 is being a b***tch and it won't start. :(
<whoppergator> dnivra: can you explain your situation again/in greater detail. i think we can get you going, i just don't think i understand
<szal> markke: is that card in its compatibility list?
<EskimoBob> hi, how can I find out what version of nvidia drivers I have installed. 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 is a useless number. I need the nvidia version 11.6 or what ever it is
<szal> EskimoBob: there is no such nVidia version as you're looking for
<Waldir> could anyone please help me? I can't understand this boot error :(
<szal> EskimoBob: that's pretty obviously the v270 driver
<EskimoBob> OK, thanx
<markke> SEYMOUR isnowhere in the list, but I was hoping the open-source drivers still work for it and the page wasn't updated :D
<lotuspsychje> Waldir: hold shift button at boot and try recovery boot
<diegoviola> when is ubuntu shipping with Wayland please?
<bunty> hi all.
<diegoviola> instead of X
<Waldir> lotuspsychje: it does reach the grub menu and I've tried every entry available
<EskimoBob> my bad, I was looking for ATI driver version :)
<szal> diegoviola: not in the near future, afaik
<bunty> I just turned on my system and I get this http://pastebin.com/NbE0aLMD
<Waldir> lotuspsychje: it gives the same error everytime, that it can't find /root/dev, /root/sys, /root/proc and /sbin/init
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> whoppergator, well it is 31 file folders containing only video files and spread out with many folders in between . . . it is late and I am tired so I may just do it tomorrow on my roommates computer since it is the host of the drive and windows makes this operation wonderfully easy
<bunty> my /boot is on /dev/sda1 and / on /dev/sd2 . I have already tried doing fsck on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 but that didn't help.  Any ideas what my next step is ?
<whoppergator> Waldir: can you mount the disk file from a linux live cd? at least then you could try and recover your data prior to reinstall
<EskimoBob> szal: my bad, I was looking for ATI driver version actually :)
<Waldir> whoppergator: what I need is about 2 dozen google chrome tabs I had open :( do you think that's written to the disk somewhere?
<dud> does dpkg-reconfigure-mdadm delete my raid arrays?
<whoppergator> I_AM_IN_ROOT: i would argue that in linux it is also easy, but perhaps it would be more time consuming for you to learn how if you are tired. as always, computers are there as a tool. if you know how to do it some other way, don't waste your time
<whoppergator> Waldir: :( most likely, but it is probably going to be very hard to recover and then insert into a new install
<Waldir> whoppergator: I don't mind, I really need that list of sites, cause I can't get to all of them from memory
<bunty> anyone?
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> god I hate linux, goodnight whoppergator and thanks
<Waldir> I am trying to figure out where chrome stores session data... any ideas on how I could find that?
<whoppergator> Waldir: maybe if you were able to recover the entire cache dir and copy it into exactly the same place in a new install? this is why i use a real partition as opposed to wubi
<EskimoBob> in my gentoo box I have a x11-drivers/ati-drivers - how can I find a similar pkg in ubuntu?  - sudo apt-cache search ati | grep driver | grep ATI - looks like is nit the way to find it
<Waldir> whoppergator: this is a netbook, I was only using it for serious work because iI was travelling :/
<Waldir> whoppergator: I'll try to find that
<szal> EskimoBob: the proprietary driver is called 'fglrx'
<szal> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 21543 kB, installed size 66508 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<dr0id> hey, is there some plugin for gedit or something that would allow me to upload the file I am working on via ftp to the server ?
<whoppergator> Waldir: yup. i completely sympathize. let me know if you need more. i don't know how the wubi disk file works in windows, but i imagine some sort of loop mounting would be the place to start
<Waldir> whoppergator: loop mounting?
<whoppergator> Waldir: that's how you mount a file like it is a disk partition
<Waldir> oh right, it's not a partition... I am trying to boot from a live usb but now I'm unsure I'll be able to mount wubi's "partition" :/
<Waldir> ah
<markke> szal: what is the difference with the driver I DLed from ATI site and the ones that jockey pulls from the repo? Are they the same but packaged specifically for the Ubuntu version?
<EskimoBob> szal: you ububntu people have ruin everything and rename stuff :) thanx for the help
<whoppergator> Waldir: my thoughts: mount windows drive, find disk file, loop mount, hunt for chrome cache location on google, copy to safe place, reinstall
<Waldir> hmm... anyone know if [Removable Dev.] in the boot device priority list of the boot setup stands for usb? cause I can't seem to book from my live usb
<szal> markke: I have no friggin' idea about ATI other than that it exists ;)
<Waldir> whoppergator: I recall I once used a program that was able to mount ext2 partitions in windows. not sure if they updated it to ext3
<fdsfdg> how to setup hostname / dns prefix in ubuntu?
<whoppergator> Waldir: ext3 and 4 are backwards compatible
<Waldir> cool, I'll try to find that
<whoppergator> Waldir: however, windows cannot loop mount that i am aware
<markke> szal: ayt, I thought at least you might have some idea. :P
<Waldir> maybe if I copy the wubi directory to my linux machine?
<REK_007> any download managers for ubuntu ?
<whoppergator> Waldir: ya, or you can use a live cd, copying would take a while
<gulzar> <REK_007>  aria2c from USC
<REK_007> gulzar:  thank you am looking into it
<REK_007> :)
<Waldir> whoppergator: I am trying with a live usb cause the netbook doesn't take cds :/
<Waldir> I managed to make it boot from usb but it's just saying "Boot error". I'll try to recreate the live usb
<whoppergator> Waldir: :P that will work too...
<whoppergator> bunty: did you ever get some help?
<raven> grsync: trying to do this after rsync process touch ~/04-1,5-`date --rfc-3339=date` - it works on terminal but not out of rsync - any ideas?
<thesuperlogical> anyone does know the best way to restore iptables configuration on boot? on a vps?
<szal> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fdsfdg> how to setup hostname / dns prefix in ubuntu?
<whoppergator> fdsfdg: does it not just use your system hostname?
<szal> thesuperlogical: save iptables config to a file and read it in on boot via rc.local; see the above webpage for details, directly above "Enable routing"
<szal> thesuperlogical: to give you an idea, that is
<fdsfdg> because  it's lame? to the topic, please
<thesuperlogical> szal: thx - that /etc/network/interfaces thing does not work for me.... i'll go with that rc.local way
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: AH HA lol, been forever, but figured out the most BONEHEAD answer to this whole parsing twitter thing to make it easy. so easy that im actually really disappointed with myself lmao
<raven> grsync: trying to do this after rsync process touch ~/04-1,5-`date --rfc-3339=date` - it works on terminal but not out of rsync - any ideas?
<fdsfdg> because of ~/?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: as long as i have predetermind input, example: (to run scripts) i always put the command between >>>>COMMAND<<<< it becomes an easy to find parsing job from the auto generated XML file. WIN. realtime, easy,efficient,no logons required!!
<raven> fdsfdg, no the error is "unrecognized option --rfc-3339=date`
<llutz> raven: don't use backquotes, use $(/bin/date --rfc-3339=date)
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: sounds functional to me. :)
<sharperguy> Hi. Is there a way I can hear the mic input on the speakers in real time with pulseaudio? I've been poking around with gnome volume control and pavucontrol but there doesn't seem to be an option.
<fdsfdg> how to setup hostname / dns prefix in ubuntu?
<llutz> !hostname | fdsfdg
<ubottu> fdsfdg: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<raven> llutz, everything works but only running from rsync makes date forget about this rfc option!
<llutz> raven: call date with full path and test again
<fdsfdg> lol no gui? and what about dns?
<raven> llutz, i did
<yourstruly> yes
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: now o teach myself basic parsing lol. (any commandline examples to store txt between (((command))) as a variable?)
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: in what language :P
<thesuperlogical> szal: It is working :) thx for the hint
<Greyshadow1> Hi, I would like to know how can I install Windows 7, Windows XP and a Linux distro in the same computer.
<Greyshadow1> I would like something like a grub that could direct to each one.
<Greyshadow1> I can't do that, I tried.
<fdsfdg> why my hostname is 127.0.1.1 and not 127.0.0.1?
<robin0800> sharperguy, try alsamixer in a terminal
<thesuperlogical> Greyshadow1: First setup windows, then boot from an ubuntu cd / usb drive.... the setup will give you the options to setup ubuntu aside windows with dual boot
<whoppergator> fdsfdg: check out /etc/hosts
<sharperguy> robin0800, I don't really see anything helpful in there
<robin0800> Greyshadow1, xp first 7 second and linux last
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: something usuable in a bash script like sed or awk etc, whatever you think
<whoppergator> sharperguy: isn't there a monitor option in the pulseaudio settings somewhere?
<sharperguy> whoppergator, not that I've seen
<fdsfdg> why Linux For Human Beings requires me to edit funny text files for such trivial operations?
<artur__> a
<phoque_uni> fdsfdg, why would you need a GUI for such a trivial operation?
<whoppergator> sharperguy: sorry, i'm thinking of my gentoo box, which does have the option. i'll look around
<Aple> Where's a good place to put program files in Ubuntu?
<Phylock> is there an application with all the controls components, so I can see and test with the different themes?
<phoque_uni> /opt/applicationname
<OerHeks> Aple, if you are asked, i would choose /opt/
<cyrax> Aple, i thinks /opt/
<cyrax> *think
<Aple> Thanks guys
<Aple> Why opt out of curiosity
<sharperguy> whoppergator, ok I ran "pactl load-module module-loopback" and that seemed to do it, although theres quite a high latency. Not a problem for me at the moment though.
<Phylock> Aple - take a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<OerHeks> Aple it is designed for that, like /tmp/ is for temporary files
<whoppergator> sharperguy: pavucontrol has it also, just found it
<sharperguy> whoppergator, could you tell me where?
<shazzr> Just got a Samsung Galaxy S II. Connected it to my Ubuntu 10.04 computer, and Banshee fired up. It displayed in Banshee as devices the first time, but not the second time. Banshee fires up when I connect it, but it isn't displayd. I assume it is an issue with Ubuntu, since it worked the first time...
<orated> I keep getting this error on cli during every install -debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline . What is the error about? How do I fix it?
<cyrax> Someone knows a software like Itunes under Ubuntu?
<whoppergator> sharperguy: so install/run pavucontrol, then under input, go to the bottom selection menu and choose show all. you can then unmute the monitor
<sharperguy> whoppergator, I see "Monitor of internal analog stereo" and "Internal analog stereo". Is it one of those?
<skim1776> how to use bumblebee?
<sharperguy> whoppergator, they were both unmuted already
<Phylock> cyrax - there is a lot of music applications with basicaly the same functionallity, for example try rhythmbox, banshee or songbird
<shazzr> oh...and it's 11.04.
<cyrax> thank u very much Phylock
<shazzr> Phylock: is Songbird still supported on linux?
<skim1776> does anyone use bumblebee for juggling videocards?
<sharperguy> whoppergator, not sure what I did but now theres about a 3 second delay :/
<Phylock> shazzr - not sure havent updatet it for a while
<Greyshadow1> Anyone can help me?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: any tuts or examples available yet? (sorry i know your slammed, this will just get me moving though ;))
<whoppergator> sharperguy: crazy. that's worked for me in the past on other distributions, but it isn't working for me here either
<skim1776> Greyshadow1, what's your problem?
<Greyshadow1> I need have installed Windows XP, 7 and Ubuntu in the same computer.
<Greyshadow1> And I want just one grub.
<Greyshadow1> Not 2!
<skim1776> why not virtual machine?
<shazzr> Phylock: http://getsongbird.com/system-requirements.php
<skim1776> does anybody have two graphic cards with ubuntu?
<REK_007> any good GUI For ARIA2 which will help queing up downloads
<Greyshadow1> skim1776: virtual machine for what?
<OerHeks> Greyshadow1, install xp, then windows 7 ( i don't know if this is possible at all ) then installubuntu, this will install grub2 wich connects the 2 previous ones.
<shazzr> Phylock: I think this is the "linux"-version - http://getnightingale.com/
<Greyshadow1> OerHeks: but it redirects me to the Windows' "grub"
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: i think for what you want to do you should just use 'grep' with the -o switch which only will return the matching result
<Greyshadow1> not to each one windows directly
<Greyshadow1> that is my problem
<shazzr> Does anyone have a Samsung Galaxy S II which they sync podcasts with on Ubuntu? Mine doesn't show up as device in Banshee (except for the first time).
<hoffel> hi @ all
<Phylock> shazzr - your right songbird for linux is no longer part of the official songbird releases
<hoffel> i've got a question
<fdsfdg> Greyshadow1: windows needs windows loader to boot
<hoffel> how can i install a package without installing all the dependencies?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: i'll research moar, but if it were (((command))) wouldn't grep also grab my "tags" ie// ((())) how would i exclude them?
<phoque_uni> hoffel, what would it be good for?
<hoffel> i only want to install a gtk theme but the package inclodes also themes for metacity so it trys to install the whole gnome-desktop just beacause of the gtk-theme i want
<Greyshadow1> fdsfdg: so
<Taos> Which one of these is logical [swap, boot, root, home]
<Greyshadow1> Can I boot Ubuntu throug Windows boot?
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: i'm lazy, so i would just pass it to sed or cut
<Greyshadow1> fdsfdg: ^
<fdsfdg> Greyshadow1: possibly with grub1, grub2 is too bloated to do it
<hoffel> so is there a possibility to install a package without its depencies?
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: Thanks for your help my friend, you gave me home automation using xml,grep and sed! ahaha sweet lol, have a good one man
<waldir> whoppergator: my laptop froze, had to restart. I am finishing the live usb now and have already collected instructions on how to mount the wubi disk :)
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: you too
<Greyshadow1> fdsfdg: any how to for do that?
<whoppergator> waldir: excellent, i'm glad you are getting closer
<fdsfdg> Greyshadow1:  you copy  grub bootsector to file and add it to windows bootloDER list
<whoppergator> hoffel: you should download the package individually, then try using dpkg with the --ignore-depends to get what you want
<RajDev_King> Hi, Friends,,,Actually my ubuntu is so slow so how I can make it speedy...:)???
<Phylock> RajDev_King - which version?
<RajDev_King> Its 11.04
<whoppergator> Greyshadow1: you can control the windows boot loader with easybcd, including reinstall if you overwrote with grub.
<whoppergator> RajDev_King: what is slow? that question is too broad. speed can often be had at the expense of kernel flexibility, filesystem checks and squashed dirs.
<mintie> I have the appropriate driver installed for my wireless WLAN card, but when I go to connect, it says "device not ready". What do I do?
<RajDev_King> Actually, y'know wat..I am not exper in using ubuntu,,,and according to me my os is very slow,,,it hangs often..
<whoppergator> RajDev_King: what are the system specifications of what you are running it on?
<whoppergator> mintie: if you are sure that you have the correct driver, try checking for updates and rebooting?
<waldir> whoppergator: ok I have the wubi disk mounted now, but when I navigate to ~/.config, the google-chrome directory (among others) shows up with an "x" overlay and its properties window says "Contents: unreadable". any idea how to overcome this?
<mintie> whoppergator, yes. I contacted Realtek directly, and they guided me through the installation. It worked initially, and now for some reason it won't work, and this happened post-updating. Perhaps the update ruined it?
<Phylock> RajDev_King - do you have an Nvidia card or a laser usb mouse?
<RajDev_King> I'm having a laser usb mouse...
<shazzr> Weird. Deleted the Banshee folder in ~/.config/ and now my Galaxy appeared as it should. Most likely a Banshee issue. Does anyone know?
<whoppergator> mintie: it's very possible, and you might consider reverting, but also remember that some wireless cards have trouble coming out of sleep and others must have their physical switch turned on at boot.
<mintie> whoppergator, mine isn't a physical switch one. I will run another update and give that a go, but how do I go about reverting if I need be?
<mintie> if that need be*
<whoppergator> waldir: try mounting it read-only. if that doesn't work, you should run a filesystem check and tell it to try and fix any errors.
<waldir> whoppergator: nevermind, I copied it elsewhere and "chowned" it, it worked :)
<Phylock> RajDev_King - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330 comment #56 has a possible fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764330 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Move window annoying slow with compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RajDev_King> Phylock: thankxx for suppor,,dude..:)
<whoppergator> waldir: :)
<Phylock> RajDev_King - but remember to read and verify that the symtoms is the same
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Silly question, but how do I make a screenshot in 11.04?  Google search was pretty disappointing.
<solid_liq> jasonmsp, print screen ;)
<salvatore> good morning everybody
<salvatore> anybody can help me
<salvatore> with lamp config?
<whoppergator> Phylock: if you are right about RajDev_King then you made a great diagnosis with very little info. good going!
<jasonmsp> solid_liq:  thanks.  Normally that is ctrl + the key but its not working.
<solid_liq> jasonmsp, that's for capturing just the window
<technikfreak> hello, a friend of mine had an ubuntu pc and would have access to it ia a webbowser from his work
<jasonmsp> solid_liq:  Sans the ctrl key and it works..  Thanks!
<technikfreak> like a vpn over webborswer
<solid_liq> jasonmsp, np
<whoppergator> !lamp | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<technikfreak> is there a solution that covers that?
<salvatore> thank you
<salvatore> actually i am trying to mkove my database folder of mysql on dropbox, to be sync on other device too
<salvatore> but i got problem with phpmyadmin
<salvatore> when i try to authenticate
<salvatore> i got this message:
<xbmcuser> my ubuntu sleeps after 10 mins even though power management is set to off.. Any ideas?
<salvatore> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server.
<salvatore> any help?
<whoppergator> salvatore: sounds to me the webserver cannot see the phpmyadmin files. you should both check the permissions of your web directory to make sure that apache can read there, and make sure that the files are in the correct location
<Phylock> salvatore - check the location of phpmyadmin files on the server, do the webserver have access to the files?
<salvatore> let me check
<whoppergator> mintie: the process to revert depends on exactly what you are using now, and what you where using before. i didn't catch if you mentioned that info earlier. let me know if it's neccessary.
<d3vic3> is removing upstart safe in ubuntu?
<salvatore> Phylock
<bigtail> ..
<Phylock> salvatore
<salvatore> when you intend my www directory
<salvatore> when say webserver?
<o0splitpaw0o> when you say WWHAT!
<whoppergator> technikfreak: OpenVPN uses the same security protocol as secure websites, and can operate over a single port. Did you have something more specific in mind? What is your friend's use case?
<salvatore> i moved my www folder and mysql folder on dropbox
<salvatore> modyfied my.cnf
<skim1776> which vim plugins do you use for rails development?
<technikfreak> yeah he does only have access to the internet with a webbrowser
<technikfreak> he is an electri cguy in an hospital
<whoppergator> d3vic3: how would you even do this? i would not consider that safe.
<salvatore> and settings on apache2 configuration
<technikfreak> so hw would go than over the webbrowser to maybe a dyndns adress to its home pc
<salvatore> in my dropbox i got then
<xbmcuser> no takers on power management issue. All settings to never, yet ten mins idle and the display sleeps
<technikfreak> without any software installation on the pc that he had at work
<skim1776> does anyone use vim for rails development?
<salvatore> one datafolder with databases
<salvatore> and one www folder
<salvatore> with all project
<whoppergator> technikfreak: does he want to browse the internet as if he was a home (socks)? or does he want to get access to a terminal at home (ssh)? or does he need files from his home computer (scp)?
<whoppergator> !return | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<waldir> whoppergator: yaaaaaaaaay I got my tabs back :D :D :D :D :D :D
<technikfreak> he want to have acesss to its home pc like remote desktop or vnc
<technikfreak> but over a website
<Phylock> salvatore - try to turn on directory listing, and see which directory is actualy served
<d3vic3> whoppergator: i hate that upstart thing but nothing to do with yeah
<whoppergator> waldir: w00t!!!
<waldir> whoppergator: thanks a bunch for the help! now I'll load all the tabs on firefox which actually syncs open tabs :D
<Phylock> [13:05:33] <salvatore> when say webserver? <-- not sure what your quastion is?
<salvatore> Sorry. Everything seems to work. If i write the url of a simple html file, stored o my localhost, it works
<salvatore> problem is with phpmyadmin
<whoppergator> d3vic3: reverting to the older sysinit method would be a huge project, and definitely not "safe" for your data.
<alien__> ls
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys!! Has anyone here used Midnight commander before? I am moving files and there is a directory/file that exists already in the location I am trying to move stuff to and it is asking if I want to "overwrite the target" and then my options are: yes, no and append. I am just wondering what the append option does
<fuzzybunny69y> if anyone can help I will love you forever
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have another problem with Bug #193507 ; this problem occures with BLK_DEV_INITRD enabled too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193507 in linux (Ubuntu) "compile fails without BLK_DEV_INITRD" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193507
<salvatore> the error message i got is:The requested URL /phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server. I checked in that folder and no index.php is located. But i found one in : /usr/share/phpmyadmin. Is that the file i am looking for? i tryed to copy it but cannot
<irgendwer4711> salvatore: there must be a symlink
<iceroot_> salvatore: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf there is an alias which needs to be enabled
<irgendwer4711> or alias
<iceroot_> salvatore: and there needs to be a symlink to that file from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<whoppergator> technikfreak: that is not something i've seen done before, but that doesn't mean it's not possible! a google search yields this apparently. you should check it out: http://www.thinvnc.com/index.html
<technikfreak> yeah but it needs wine
<haychis> Can anyone help me with my VPN connecting problems? Google has been no help so far ...
<technikfreak> so i will search if somehting exist with a ntive linux
<technikfreak> haychis, whats the problem
<salvatore> i already modified the DocumentRoot in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default ....is there other values to check?
<haychis> technikfreak: if I tick 'use this connection only for resources on its network' for a PPTP connection via network-manager, i cannot ping the remote network. If it's unticked, it works as it should, but an using the remote networks internet.
<whoppergator> technikfreak: basically then, you should try to embed a normal java vnc viewer in a webpage. then you can even use the built-in vino server
<salvatore> iceroot: what to modify in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf?
<technikfreak> thatsver y good
<axel> Hello! I want to set up a computer with an HDD and a SDD. The root-directory will be on the SDD and /home on the HDD. How to get the config-files to the SSD?
<axel> So far the only way I know is to create partitions for each directory that should be put on the SSD and create mountpoints for this directories in /home.
<axel> Is there a more elegant way for this (that is also easy to backup/sync?)
<whoppergator> haychis: this sounds like a routing issue in the config. also, be aware that splitting your connections like this can open up security vulnerabilities.
<iceroot_> salvatore: there is a line with alias in it which should start with #. remove the #
<iceroot_> salvatore: and dont change the default DocumentRoot from apache
<haychis> whoppergator: not worried about security at this stage, will lock it down later... It used to work fine with openvpn, but the server at work has changed and its now a PPTP server ...
<salvatore> what you intend with alias? i changed DocmentRoot because i moved my www folder to dropbox
<whoppergator> axel: i'm not sure exactly what you want to happen, but mount default configurations are handled in /etc/fstab. does that help?
<z3l> Hello. I have recently installed ubuntu and apache2 webserver with php support. I have created a virtualhost and edited the hosts file, when I accessed the web I got 403 error. I have set the chmod of site directory to a+x and now I can only see blank page. I have created a txt file and I can access it, however when I access php files I just see it blank.
<oCean> salvatore: when installing phpmyadmin, it should create a /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf file
<z3l> Any suggestions on what can I do to solve this ?
<oCean> salvatore: in your apache2.conf should be an include line to include all these files in apache2/conf.d
<whoppergator> haychis: are you pinging the network via ip or hostname?
<haychis> whoppergator: ip
<axel> whoppergator: Thanks for the answer. I'd have edited it to configure the mountpoints. The  issue is: The system  (including the programms) should be stored  on the SSD, the /home-directory on the HDD. So far so easy. It gets complicated when the config-files (.*) from the /home-directory should be stored on the SSD.
<salvatore> oCean i havent got /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<glebihan> z3l, is mod_php enabled ?
<oCean> salvatore: did you install the software from the ubuntu repositories?
<z3l> glebihan: Yes, it is. Phpmyadmin works like a charm.
<whoppergator> haychis: i'll just run through my checklist then. first, what is the route configuration, and second, do you have these two networks on different addressing schemes
<salvatore> i wrote apt-get install phpmyadmin
<whoppergator> axel: it sounds to me like you might be talking about merged filesystems, in which case you need to look into aufs
<DXBLouie> i've been running Ubuntu Natty (11.04) for a while (upgraded from earlier release) and it has Evolution mail client v2.32.2, while the stable release of evolution is v3.0.2.. any reason why the ubuntu repositories are far behind, or shall i just add the repositories for the latest evolution (if i can find them) and upgrade without any known hassles?
<glebihan> z3l, did you try changing the error_reporting configuration directive to get more output (or check the logs) ?
<oCean> salvatore: but you do have an /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ?
<whoppergator> axel: haha, actually that's too much, try just using clever symlinking.
<salvatore> yes
<axel> whoppergator: ln -s ?
<haychis> whoppergator: i'll go through the IP4 settings, cause i think thats where the problems lies. work - 192.168.0.*, gateway .1 , this computer 192.168.3.*, gateway .1 , both 255.255.255.0. Method: Automatic (VPN). Routes: NONE. Ignore auto obtained routes unticked. Natty, all latest updates
<oCean> salvatore: very strange that the other link was not created. It should have been created at install. You can create it:   sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<whoppergator> axel: yeah that should get the job done if you just want a folder or file to point somewhere else.
<z3l> glebihan: I dont know where can I check the logs. I have recently decided to move into linux os from windows. I have chosen ubuntu as it is the most user-friendly distro, so I am a very beginner.
<haychis> whoppergator: I can connect with win7 no problems and no special routes etc
<glebihan> z3l, the log is in /var/log/apache2/error_log
<z3l> glebihan: I believe php files are not being processed, because I can just simply write a text and it doesn't output.
<whoppergator> haychis: yeah windows has a completely different way of handling default routing
<oCean> salvatore: also, when you run this:   grep -i include /etc/apache2/apache2.conf |grep -v ^#     several lines should show, and 1 should be  Include conf.d/
<oCean> z3l: but phpmyadmin is working just fine?
<salvatore> yes, i seed
<z3l> glebihan: Failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line. How can I set right permissions for the whole folder with subfolders and its files.
<salvatore> see
<oCean> salvatore: have you created the link?
<salvatore> yes i didi
<axel> whoppergator: 0_0 It's so easy? I'm impressed. Thank you!
<oCean> salvatore: I think you have to restart the apache2 server:  sudo service apache2 restart
<glebihan> z3l, sudo chmod -R +r /path/to/folder
<glebihan> z3l, this will give read access to all users on all the files in the folder
<haychis> whoppergate: when i try to set a route im getting this in the log when split tunnelling .. "(ppp0): failed to set IPv4 route: Netlink Error (errno = Invalid argument)"
<z3l> glebihan: Thank you, do you know any site where I can find useful commands /
<salvatore> done...you think it should work?
<whoppergator> haychis: what is your route command?
<glebihan> z3l, you mean basic shell commands, that kind of things ?
<oCean> z3l: help.ubuntu.com is useful, and this is a nice book to begin with: http://ubuntu-manual.org/  (free download)
<oCean> salvatore: test it? And keep an eye on the logs in /var/log/apache2
<salvatore> oCean, now i got this message: Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<glebihan> z3l, also plenty of resources there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oCean> salvatore: well, something messed up your installation. I'm not sure which configuration file? What is the permissions on /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf? Should be 644
<milen8204> hello
<haychis> whoppergate: im doing it through the nm gui. \
<salvatore> i check but i am givin 777 to all
<oCean> salvatore: that is not a clever thing to do
<glebihan> salvatore, that's the problem, you should not
<z3l> glebihan: Now it outputs the page, however when I require smarty class I still have Permission denied, does it mean I have to set chmods to all directories in my main folder?
<oCean> salvatore: that messed up your permissions
<haychis> whoppergate: ok I worked it out. IP4 routes 192.168.0.0, mask 255.255.255.0, gateway (of my network) 192.168.3.1, metric 1. and its working with split tunnel. Is this right ?\
<glebihan> z3l, you have to give read access to any folder/file the server needs to access to the user apache2
<salvatore> i thought that 777 gives all privileges
<whoppergator> haychis: hmm, maybe don't pick method automatic, and go straight for PPTP?
<glebihan> salvatore, it does, and it's not a good thing for configuratiion files
<oCean> salvatore: yes, but several linux programs check that the security/permissions is not set too open.
<haychis> whoppergate: it is PPTP via NM. That's what I chose when I set up the connection...
<z3l> glebihan: Is there any fast method to set chmods to any folder/file with just one command?
<oCean> salvatore: linux has lots of security systems build in. Don't mess with that, such workaround always end in error
<domedagen> Anyone in here uses SDL? What IDE are you using? I know for example that NetBeans and Allegro isn't a perfect match
<salvatore> is it that the problem then with this issue: Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable?
<glebihan> z3l, well you should not do that, only give access to the folders you need the server to access
<z3l> glebihan: Ok, thank you.
<oCean> salvatore: yes
<glebihan> z3l, in a basic configuration, "sudo chmod -R +r /var/www" should be enough
<whoppergator> haychis: oh, i just caught your last. is it working now? also, a metric of 1 is really low
<salvatore> what permission config i need to give?
<haychis> whoppergate: what should I set it too ?
<gh0stpirate> can someone look at this really small basic bash script and tell me what im messing up with grep, i just want to find any text contained in "    ((( and )))" and print it to results.txt
<glebihan> salvatore, 644
<gh0stpirate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671602/
<oCean> salvatore: there are *many* configurationfiles. Some have 644, some have other permissions
<haychis> whoppergate: now my local net is not working, though I can ping remote network
<love4linux> can someone help me with this configure error that I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/671604/
<oCean> gh0stpirate: you have to escape the (  like   grep \(\(\(
<whoppergator> haychis: ya according to everything i've read online if the server is properly configured then ubuntu shouldn't need custom routes. have you gone over the server config?
<gh0stpirate> oCean: what do you mean "escape"? whats with the backslashes?
<oCean> gh0stpirate: the backslashes indeed
<salvatore> ok. Actually, as i told, database and www folder are located on a dropbox. I will have to access to those file frome anoter device with wamp serve. Might this 644 permission cause rouble to access from the windows machine?
<gh0stpirate> oCean: i'll try that, but why are the needed? (like the theory, i dont understand)
<haychis> whoppergate: sorry, working now. had to change gateway to remote network address. pinging remote network and local net working ok. added route 192.168.0.0 mask: 255.255.255.0 gateway: 192.168.0.1, without the route, split tun does not work.
<oCean> gh0stpirate: in your case you want to grep the actual parentheses, if not escaped, they'll be interpreted in a different way
<glebihan> love4linux, did you install package libglib2.0-dev
<gh0stpirate> oCean: so for my script, it would be:    grep /(/(/(/*/)/)/) Idea_foundry.xml >>results.txt?
<haychis> whoppergate: sorry, working now. had to change gateway to remote network address. pinging remote network and local net working ok. added route 192.168.0.0 mask: 255.255.255.0 gateway: 192.168.0.1, without the route, split tun does not work.
<glebihan> gh0stpirate, use backslashes
<love4linux> glebihan yes.. both packets that come up when I search with 'libglib2.0-dev' are installed
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: wow my connection just dropped, does this help? look at what this does: echo 'testing(((cool)))testing' | grep -o '(((.*)))' | sed 's/(((//' | sed 's/)))//'
<love4linux> glebihan i try to locate glib-config but it comes up with nothing
<haychis> whoppergate: done tests working ok. thanks for ur help
<whoppergator> haychis: sorry i wasn't more helpful. i'm glad you're up
<salvatore> ok. Actually, as i told, database and www folder are located on a dropbox. I will have to access to those file frome anoter device with wamp serve. Might this 644 permission cause rouble to access from the windows machine?
<glebihan> love4linux, ubottu seems to find it in a package but I doubt it's the right one....
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: i dont understand the black magic at work here man, but thats great!!!!!!
<mgandtl> hi everyone, but I need some step-by-step instructions for creating a launchpad ppa. Is here where  I go, or does launchpad have a channel?
<glebihan> !find glib-config | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: File glib-config found in libtag1-dev
<love4linux> glebihan that for audio files?!
<glebihan> love4linux, yes...
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: to apply that in a file kinda way, it would be grep>sed>results.txt correct?
<love4linux> glebihan ok I installed that one as well and rerun ./configure but the same error comes up so its not the proper file
<glebihan> love4linux, could you run "glib-config --version", just to check that it's there
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: yeah, or maybe: VARIABLE=$(grep -o '(((.*)))' | sed 's/(((//' | sed 's/)))//') in your case
<love4linux> glebihan Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/671609/
<pointedarrow> who made the last update for ubuntu_
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: sorry yeah that's if you want a $VARIABLE, otherwise you can do that and go to a file
<bazhang> pointedarrow, whats the real question
<glebihan> love4linux, what version of ubuntu are you running  ?
<pointedarrow> it messed up my lubuntu majorly, I cannot boot
<love4linux> glebihan latest one, 11.04
<pointedarrow> it boots up to a black screen with message; Bash like line editing supported, and someting with grub. press tab for command options
<pointedarrow> I have tried to istall grub from rescatux live cd, but no improvement
<BobSapp> Anyone know the command to install a xfce4 desktop in ubuntu?
<iceroot_> BobSapp: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> BobSapp, the xubuntu-desktop package
<BobSapp> thanks iceroot_ /bazhang
<pointedarrow> I have a strong suspicion it is something with gonme and kernel update
<BobSapp> did you update to kernel 3.0?
<glebihan> love4linux, weird... the glib-config tool used to be in package "libglib1.2-dev", but is not there in "libglib2.0-0"
<pointedarrow> hmm, well I have done all updates and the lates one today messed it up
<bazhang> BobSapp, since its not released until 11.10, no
<TVquest> is there a command that will show available audio mixer devices?
<pointedarrow> alsamixer in termnal
<love4linux> glebihan so i have the package installed but I cant find it?
<pointedarrow> TVqest, type in alsamixer_
<glebihan> love4linux, according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451973, you would have to manually install the old libglib1.2-dev package
<pointedarrow> TVquest, sorry lol, type in alsamixer in terminal, lots to mess with there
<TVquest> thanks
<pointedarrow> am I forced to do a full reinstallation now_
<pointedarrow> ?
<shinsuke> hi. i think i once saw an ascii based window manager. is there really one?
<pointedarrow> is it possible to launch a sfck from live cd_
<love4linux> glebihan so where can I find the libglib1.2 and install it?
<love4linux> glebihan and should I uninstall the newer version?
<whoppergator> gh0stpirate: i'm going to crash, good luck with the scripting!
<glebihan> love4linux, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib1.2/1.2.10-19build1
<gh0stpirate> whoppergator: me 2 man, frusterated tierd
<gh0stpirate> goodnight brothers!
<glebihan> love4linux, and yes you should probably uninstall the new version
<glebihan> love4linux, btw you'll probably have to install from source as it hasn't been built for natty (or any release since hardy for that matter)
<pointedarrow> how to launch a fsck filechek?
<IdleOne> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pointedarrow> IdleOne, is it possible from live cd?
<love4linux> glebihan hmmm sounds too much for just one program
<pointedarrow> booting is majorly messed up here
<killown> There is some tool like usb-creator-gtk for make windows xp ISO bootable?
<glebihan> love4linux, what are you trying to build btw?
<IdleOne> killown: ask in ##windows
<IdleOne> pointedarrow: don't know to be honest.
<gh0stpirate> last desperate try of an idiot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/671614/ someone please tell me why my little bash script is making me eat my own %^&*()
<love4linux> glebihan I am trying to build netdude ( http://netdude.sourceforge.net/download.html )
<glebihan> love4linux, it looks kinda outdated... it only runs with gtk1, not gk2
<glebihan> gtk2
<love4linux> glebihan yeah I know but is the only packet-editor with GUI that I found wanted to test is for my project
<tswboro> hi can someone help me with installing ubuntu
<glebihan> love4linux, there's very little chance you'll get it to work imo
<Afflicto> Hello everyone
<tswboro> i currently have windows installed and am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on another partition
<tswboro> my disks are set up in raid 0
<love4linux> glebihan downgrading the GTK now i think is too much for me now.. I guess it will probably cause future problems with other newer programs that require gtk2, right?
<Afflicto> I'm trying to install ubuntu but my mouse and keyboard won't work. Please help.
<glebihan> love4linux, yes, that would be a very bad idea
<tswboro> why wont ubuntu show up my raid when i go to install it?
<love4linux> glebihan okays.. I will leave it as it is then.. no need to cause any misconfigurations on my ubuntu right now. thank you for helping me out
<glebihan> love4linux, you're welcome
<DXBLouie> guys is there a way to use Ubuntu Classic Desktop on Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome 3?
<DXBLouie> once Gnome 3 was installed, the classic option was no longer there
<glebihan> DXBLouie, classic is gnome2
<bazhang> DXBLouie, gnome3 is completely unsupported
<DXBLouie> i upgraded in hopes evolution 3.0.2 would work better.. now i wish i didn't
<gh0stpirate> last desperate try of an idiot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/671614/ someone please tell me why my little bash script is making me eat my own %^&*(
<DXBLouie> can i revert back somehow?
<tswboro> is this the channel to ask ubuntu questions in?
<ikonia> tswboro: yes
<bazhang> DXBLouie, no downgrade, just reinstall
<ikonia> gh0stpirate: pleaes tone down the language
<ikonia> gh0stpirate: try the channel #bash for scripting help
<robin0800> tswboro, have you the alternate cd?
<tswboro> how can install ubuntu 11.04 on a raid 0?
<ikonia> tswboro: you don't want to do that,
<tswboro> i really do
<ikonia> tswboro: are you using fakeraid (motherboard raid)
<Myrtti> gh0stpirate: you've got the hashbang wrong
<tswboro> i have no idea if its fakeraid :S
<ikonia> tswboro: is it motherboard raid ?
<tswboro> ye
<ikonia> gh0stpirate: the CMD options are also wrong
<ikonia> tswboro: then it's fakeraid, and I assure you, you do not wish to install a.) to fakeraid b.) to raid 0
<tswboro> why not?
<ikonia> tswboro: 1.) fakeraid has terrible linux support and is not easy to manage/work with (if it even works) 2.) raid 0 will cause issues as you can't have /boot on it, and the slightest issues with your file system and your machine is ruined
<tswboro> damn
<tswboro> looks like i will have to install it on a vm
<nemetroid> hi, i'm trying to install natty over netboot (using tftpd32 on windows). it boots neatly to the install menu, but when i select "standard install" (or what it's called), i get a message stating "invalid or corrupt kernel" almost instantly. the tftpd32 log reveals that the entire kernel doesn't even finish sending before this happens, the booting computer stops sending ACKs after about 32 KiB.
<nemetroid> any ideas? :)
<ikonia> nemetroid: try a different tftp server
<fasta> With the latest kernel update my machine stopped booting.
<squid2> hello all
<shinsuke> i am looking for a way to stream audio files to a single person. what do you propose? thanks
<fasta> Which kernel does work?
<fasta> All of my previous kernels also do not work.
<IdleOne> the one you were using before the update
<IdleOne> hmm
<fasta> IdleOne: I am now running from the livecd.
<fasta> IdleOne: any idea?
<jnich20> hello i have a major problem in that i went to try to install 10.4 insterad of 11.04 to see if it would solve a graphics issue i was having andthe instalation failed halway through and it will no longer boot from a cd i just get a flashing cursor so if anyone knows anywhere to look for help it would be much appretiated
<IdleOne> fasta: provide a little more detail as to what you are seeing when trying to boot, any errors? someone in here might know
<Afflicto> Isn't there anyone who can show me an ubuntu that works with my keyboard and mouse? DO I need to try another distro? like Mint?
<fasta> IdleOne: it says that some file related to ufw firewall is not found.
<nomepises> 7j mas_de_30
<jnich20> i can acces bios perfectly i reset bios settings then it leaves bios and i get a command line flashinng cursor
<Soulis77-SE>  saslauthd[30334]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Authentication failure  ,  saslauthd[30334]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=hello] [service=smtp] [realm=] [mech=pam] [reason=PAM auth error]
<Soulis77-SE> saslauthd[30333]: pam_unix(smtp:auth): check pass; user unknown  saslauthd[30333]: pam_unix(smtp:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=
<fasta> IdleOne: nothing really fatal, imho.
<FloodBot1> Soulis77-SE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Slacker|> Afflicto: what's the issue?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Soulis77-SE> Is this a hacking attempt when I find this in the auth.log  file?
<Afflicto> Slacker: My mouse\keyboard doesn't work in ubuntu (latest).
<nemetroid> ikonia: ok, i tried another tftp server (winagents) and i get the same problem, the booting computer says "invalid or corrupt kernel image" while the tftp server window still says "transferring file"
<|Slacker|> Afflicto: ok but are they wireless or just ordinary ones
<Afflicto> Ordinary
<Afflicto> USB
<|Slacker|> weird
<Afflicto> Lots of people have the problem, nobody knows the solution though.
<|Slacker|> i see
<|Slacker|> Afflicto: have you update the system?
<Afflicto> mouse\keyboard worked fine while live testing on the USB flashdrive, also when installing. but
<ikonia> nemetroid: have you tried a different kernel,
<|Slacker|> nevermind
<Afflicto> Slacker: Update?
<|Slacker|> Afflicto: nevermind...I was thinking something else
<Afflicto> I just installed it on a blank HDD on my other machine.
<Afflicto> from the USB flash thing.
<Afflicto> Oh and btw, I downloaded ubuntu 10 too, to see if it would work. But it won't boot.
<|Slacker|> 0.o
<nemetroid> ikonia: hmm, i haven't, where should i look for another one?
<cruelman> where can i give turkish help
<|Slacker|> Afflicto: that's strange, I have a usb mouse and it works ok on my netbook
<ikonia> nemetroid: different distro
<|Slacker|> lemme think a bit
<bazhang> !tr | cruelman
<ubottu> cruelman: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wegue> 901209s
<cruelman> thnks
<jnich20> sorry to interupt convesations but i cannot acces any boot cds even ones that i know worked in the past i goe nothing at all if there was an error id know where to llok
<Afflicto> yea
<Afflicto> and it sucks cause nobody know the solution.
<ikonia> jnich20: ubuntu.com has links for where to download a cd
<|Slacker|> and with no keyboard there's no way of testing
<Afflicto> This is what happens when I try to boot the new flash drive (this time with ubuntu 10) "SYSLINUX 3.85 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Afflicto> _  _   _   _ flashing etc.
<ikonia> Afflicto: how do you know lots of people have the same problem ?
<Afflicto> Ikonia: google it.
<ikonia> Afflicto: that doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> Afflicto: is there a bug logged
<nemetroid> ikonia: as in trying to install maverick or oneiric instead of natty?
<ikonia> nemetroid: any other distro you want
<fasta> I have a chroot, but in this chroot my /home is non-empty. I want it to map to some filesystem on some other device, but inside the chroot this one is not available for some reason.
<Afflicto> I don't know
<fasta> (perhaps because it cannot be mounted twice?)
<fasta> (once in the chroot and once outside of it)
<jnich20> i have three cds that have loaded in the past one with natty 64bit
<ikonia> Afflicto: ok, so instead of just repeating how no-one knows the answer, search the bug database, if there isn't a bug, log one, so that people having the same issue can contribute to fixing it
<jnich20> one with natty 32 and one with 10.4.364
<Afflicto> Ok how do I do that?
<ikonia> !bug | Afflicto
<ubottu> Afflicto: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sharparrow> running the boot repair from live cd I get error messages
<sharparrow> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/mnt/clean/sda1/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/octet-stream
<nemetroid> ikonia: OK, i tried installing maverick, same error
<sharparrow> I'm asked to enable repository for grub, but how?
<nemetroid> ikonia: i might mention though that i could boot gparted live successfully
<ikonia> sharparrow: a repo for grub, or from grub ?
<ikonia> nemetroid: where are you getting the kernel to boot ?
<sharparrow> ikonia, it is suppose to be done from sofware soruces, but I am in live cd?
<ikonia> sharparrow: ok, so mount the disk in the livecd, and modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemetroid> ikonia: you mean where i get the file? ftp.sunet.se
<sharparrow> hmm
<sharparrow> ikonia, in terminal?
<ikonia> nemetroid: I'll rephrase, where are you getting the kernel you are trying to boot ?
<Dink> Is there a known issue with ff6 crashing on 11.04 ?
<nemetroid> ikonia: from ftp.sunet.se, specifically from /pub/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot (kernel is in /ubuntu-installer/amd64)
<compdoc> not that Ive seen, but I dont use it much
<Dink> whenever I start it up it take me back to login screen
<compdoc> could be some add-on
<ikonia> nemetroid: can I please see your config for booting the image
<sharparrow> ikonia, I am googeling, but cannot find a command for enabeling repositories for grub?
<ikonia> sharparrow: what do you want to do, what is your end result
<bazhang> Dink, how full is your home directory
<Dink> bazhang: 46% full
<compdoc> FF6 opens fine
<bazhang> Dink, what errors does firefox show when launching from the terminal
<Dink> bazhang: nothing. It immediately takes me to gdm login screen.
<rethus> i have change my Graphic-Card from nvidia to ati.
<rethus> than i get only root-login on startup
<ikonia> rethus: you'll need to re-configure your xorg config
<rethus> i login and try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rethus> takes less than one second... nothing happens... i see the promt again
<sharparrow> ikonia, I am following the boot fix in live CD, and get asked to enable anything for repositories
<rethus> whats now?
<sharparrow> ikonia, it haults at a point
<ikonia> sharparrow: what are you trying to do/fix
<rethus> ikonia
<ikonia> rethus: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the driver line to "vesa" that will allow you to boot into a gui, from there you can enable the ati drivers and disable nvidia
<rethus> can i start up also in safe-mode and reconfigure it on this way
<pharaoh2> I want to have a virtual platform so I can use windows (to play games) and ubuntu (everything else) at the same time. Should I go with KVM or XEN? I will need graphic acceleration on the windows guest. And can someone point me to what is paravirtualization
<rethus> ok
<ikonia> pharaoh2: playing games in a virtual machine will never work
<ikonia> pharaoh2: don't waste your time
<Dink> bazhang: it does the same thing when I try to start it up with "safe mode"
<nemetroid> ikonia: i'm using the supplied config files, i've pasted the relevant (hopefully) parts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671644/
<rethus> ikonia: only the line Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa" ?
<sharparrow> ikonia, lubuntu would not boot after latest update, I booted up to "bash like line editing supported, something with Grub, and "press tab for commands", no commands worked really
<ikonia> rethus: correct
<rethus> ikonia: than reboot, or only start x
<sharparrow> ikonia, with no access to boot up options, just a black screen with this message
<ikonia> rethus: reboot
<glebihan> Dink, did you trying starting it with another profile ?
<pharaoh2> ikonia, so, There is no way? Or I dom0 can be windows, and ubuntu guest, but what hypervisor do I have then?
<gulzar> trying to install Nautilus elementry -- getiing this error with command line -- Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~am-monkeyd/+archive/nautilus-elementary-ppa: <urlopen error [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol> .  What to do?
<ikonia> pharaoh2: it won't work in a virtual environemtn
<ikonia> environment
<Dink> glebihan: starting it up with -ProfileManager does the same thing
<Dink> running it inside gdb also does the same thing
<ikonia> nemetroid: I assume you are using the boot option labled "install"
<rethus> k, now i see a blue-background... and again the root login
<nemetroid> ikonia, correct
<glebihan> Dink, what about if you temporarily rename your ~/.mozilla/firefox folder
<ikonia> nemetroid: looks a sane set of options,
<sharparrow> ikonia, too tricky to handle?
<Dink> glebihan: I just did and same :(
<ikonia> sharparrow: not at all, I just can't understand what you're actually saying
<glebihan> Dink, I guess you already tried reinstalling ?
<rethus> ikonia: is there a config-tool from bash... like sax2 was before?
<ikonia> rethus: I don't know what sax is
<sharparrow> ikonia, me neither really, well what computer is sayting to e
<sharparrow> me
<llutz> rethus: sax(2)  is Suse
<Dink> glebihan: yeah.
<rethus> ah, ok. some time ago i come from suse...
<ikonia> llutz: thank you
<ikonia> sharparrow: if you want to re-apply grub (which I think is what you're asking) follow this guide
<rethus> llutz is right.. it was suse-tool
<ikonia> !grub2 > sharparrow
<ubottu> sharparrow, please see my private message
<glebihan> Dink, when you did, did you remove or purge firefox ?
<Dink> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-*
<rethus> i wonder that dpkg-reconfigure gives no error-messages at all
<sharparrow> sorry, ikonia; the initial problem is booting, lubuntu will not boot. Suspecting it is grub errors, I am runnig grub fix from lubuntu live cd, with issues
<gulzar> trying to install Nautilus elementry -- getiing this error with command line -- Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~am-monkeyd/+archive/nautilus-elementary-ppa: <urlopen error [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol> .  What to do?
<rethus> ikonia, llutz: any idea, what i could do now?
<fasta> What is the name of the graphical tool to manage lvm?
<sharparrow> ikonia, would this still aply on a computer with lubuntu only, no dual boot?
<Dink> glebihan: btw this is a 64bit vm
<rethus> ikonia: what if i only remove xorg.conf ... will a default-conf generated?
<ikonia> sharparrow: yes
<ikonia> rethus: it won't be regenerated, but it will go back to autodetection
<sharparrow> ikonia, hmm, that went fast and easy
<rethus> i have found a xorg.conf.failsave... i try this now and reboot
<glebihan> Dink, maybe related to that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/778490
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778490 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Random logout in Natty Narwhal 11.04 (dup-of: 774978)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Fix released]
<rethus> now i got my x login-screen
<Dink> glebihan: yeah might be related… I ran it with strace
<Dink> write(2, "Error: cannot open display: :0\n", 31) = 31
<Dink> connect(4, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(6000), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16) = -1 ECO
<Dink> NNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<shazzr> Ok...my issue with Banshee and Galaxy S II earlier...i disabled the MTP extension, reenabled it again, and voila! It works. Weird.
<nemetroid> ikonia: do you have any more suggestions for what i could try doing?
<tomodachi> if i renamed a mounted lvm, would that affect anything? or would stuff still work?
<ikonia> nemetroid: I'm curious to why the transfer isn't completing
<damno> i need to be root to read hddtemp from /dev/sda, would it be safe to change the prmissn of /dev/sda to 444  ?
<sharparrow> ikonia worked like a charm
<sharparrow> ikonia, boot up is faster than ever!!
<ikonia> sharparrow: great
<Dink> glebihan: yeah it happens on unity and classic. However it works under "Safe Mode"
<rethus> ikonia: before i had an errormessage "description" in /var/lib/dpkg/status was missing... i looked into the file and see "Des<ription" Means < was a strange char... i replace it by c and save the file... may now this broke my system?
<codename09> Hey guys i m new to C++ and i want to learn it in linux based IDE but the problem is i dont know how .. i used to use turbo C but I have no clue how to do that in liunx]
<rethus> how could i recreate this "status" file?
<ikonia> rethus: just remove that file
<glebihan> Dink, didn't you say earlier that it didn't work in safe mode either ?
<damno> i need to be root to read hddtemp from /dev/sda, what can I do to avoid being a root for this?
<tomodachi> codename09: install eclipse
<Dink> firefox safe mode did not work but Ubuntu safe mode did
<glebihan> Dink, ok
<codename09> tomodachi eclips ?!? does it works exactly like turbo C ?!
<Dink> glebihan: so yeah its probably related to that Xorg bug
<damno> i need to be root to read hddtemp from /dev/sda, what can I do to avoid being a root for this?
<fasta> Can I download a recent kernel package somewhere?
<tomodachi> codename09: i think I saw turboC back in the old day, But cant really say i remember how it worked. No probably not its gui, not something that looks like an editor for dos 6.22
<glebihan> Dink, what version of "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" do you have installed ?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<codename09> tomodachi i know right !! lol but I dont have any clue how to work with any of IDEs other than turbo ! ... :(
<jnich20> does antone here no how to completely reset a computer with only bios working as my computer will not boot from cd
<rethus> ikonia: and than reboot?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any Ubuntu programs that can extract .nrg files?
<ikonia> rethus: sure
<compdoc> jnich20, you mean reset the OS back the the original state?
<th0r> jnich20: just take out the hard drive and make sure there is nothing in the cd, usb, or floppy
<damno> can anybody ans me why I need to be root to exec hddtemp /dev/sda ??
<BobSapp> join #/g/sicp
<jnich20> its alaptop
<rethus> ikonia: have found out now... realy strange problem
<ikonia> damno: possibly to load the kernel modules needed to monitor it
<Dink> glebihan: 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12.1
<rethus> if x start, i see some programm windows (from autostart) but at the moment, if plasma starts, it overlay all programms
<Sidewinder1> BobSapp, Preceed join with /
<BobSapp> hehe thanks
<rethus> for example, if i start pidgin... i see it in the chooser (Alt + Tab), but not on desktop
<Sidewinder1> :D
<damno> ikonia: what can be done to let it execute in a conky script..without root privilages?
<rethus> killall plasma-desktop show all my hidden programs
<Calinou> trying to update a nvidia driver, "Before you begin the installation, exit the X server"
<ikonia> damno: it's run as a daemon, so you don't need to worry about that
<Calinou> how am I supposed to exit it?
<Calinou> killing it does not work, not permitted
<gfeat> hi ! when i choose gnome at login, i have unity and gnome on the desktop ! wtf ?
<ikonia> Calinou: how are you trying to update the nvidia drivers ?
<Calinou> the .run file, I downloaded the latest version
<Calinou> cd'ing in the folder then sudo ./<the file>
<ikonia> Calinou: why are you doing this ?
<DXBLouie> bazhang, i removed gnome3 without having to reinstall ubuntu
<Calinou> to update my drivers?
<ikonia> Calinou: you do know those drivers are totally not supported
<ikonia> Calinou: why do you want to update your driver ?
<Calinou> I'm trying to play TF2, which requires wine
<Calinou> and due to outdated drivers, I can't
<Calinou> well, I can update ubuntu, but 700MB of downloading isn't nothing to my brother
<ikonia> Calinou: ok - then realise that those drivers have no promise to work and are not supported by ubuntu
<glebihan> Dink, well that's the latest version... I'm out of ideas, except maybe going back to firefox 5 or trying firefox 7
<Dink> glebihan: thanks. Yeah I might have to use 5 for now.
<gfeat> hi ! when i choose gnome at login, i have unity and gnome on the desktop ! wtf ?
<ikonia> gfeat: control your language in this channel
<glebihan> Dink, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<ikonia> gfeat: unity is the new shell used for gnome in ubuntu
<ikonia> gfeat: unity "is" gnome
<gfeat> yes i know but, when i choose Gnome classic, the unity bar is combine with gnome
<gfeat> its a fresh installation with all update
<ikonia> gfeat: can't explain that
<gfeat> ok lol
<nemetroid> ikonia: i did a quick capture with wireshark, the server and client are sending packages back and forth (Data Packet/Acknowledgement) until the server sends data packet 24, at which point the client doesn't acknowledge. it is also at that time it states that the client is invalid or corrupt
<babygenius55>  hello.  i'm on ubuntu and i was wondering if I could change the "overall" look of gimp separate from the desktop them...mainly interested in window color.
<ikonia> nemetroid: very very odd
<nemetroid> ikonia: i agree. i'm starting to think i'll have to look harder for my usb stick... :)
<ikonia> nemetroid: I can't understand why, tftp is dumb, so I don't understand why it would stop
<squid> hello all!
<kroq-gar78> lol that's a lot of joining and quitting :)
<Sidewinder1> kroq-gar78, Turn off join/quit.
<kroq-gar78> does anybody know where minesweeper keeps the scores? I want to know how I can move them to a different install
<kroq-gar78> Sidewinder1: yeah I know. Just it's a lot of stuff.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<kroq-gar78> :)
<glebihan> kroq-gar78, I'd say in "~/.minesweeper"
<kroq-gar78> glebihan: nope :( I did some grepping on the code and it looked like it said that it is stored in /usr/share/gnome-games/scores (or something similar), butthat wasn't the case
<craig> hi
<airtonix> you grepped wrong then
<glebihan> kroq-gar78, that's unlikely since a standard user shouldn't have write access to that folder
<finale> kroq-gar78: i think its /var/games/gnomine*
<kroq-gar78> glebihan: true...
<craig> i got Windows XP already installed and i wanna install ubuntu too (from my livecd) - can i use ubiquity command?
<kroq-gar78> finale: nice you got it. Thanks :)
<airtonix> craig: why would you use that command?
<finale> np
<Sidewinder1> airtonix, I was wondering that too.
<craig> right now i got Partiotion0 (recovery partiotion), Partition1 - windows xp installed, Partiotion3 - i wanna divide it (leave a part for windows files, and another half should be used for ubuntu)
<craig> airtonix, 'cos i'm not sure if i won't break something down
<kroq-gar78> finale: thanks a lot. If I need to wipe ubuntu, I can still brag about my 2min36sec expert ;) lol
<dhiren__8> hi
<airtonix> craig: i mean why wouldn't you follow the normal procedure of installing ubuntu from a live cd ?
<craig> and what about Partiotion 3 - should i divided it on windows?
<dhiren__8> exit
<craig> airtonix, what is a normal procedure?
<airtonix> craig: to click on the 'install ubuntu" icon on the desktop that is created when you boot from the livecd
<craig> i can't see thta icon
<salvatore> hello everybody, i am trying to lounch phpmyadmin but i got this message: Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<airtonix> craig: then you aren't using an offical ubuntu live cd
<salvatore> can anybody help me?
<airtonix> craig: therefore, not supported here
<sandking> hi
<craig> ok
<Sidewinder1> craig, Just format, using gparted, partition3 ext3/4 with the amount of Gigs you want for ubuntu, format the rest, that you want for win, NTFS and install ubuntu to the ext3/4 partition.
<sandking> does anyone use remote desktop with dyndns+airport express (extreme)? i'd like to know what kind of ports i need to forward and how to setup airport with dyndns
<airtonix> sandking: that fact that you use dyndns has no affect on which ports you open.
<airtonix> effect*
<sandking> airtonix, i got no idea how to start remote desktop under ubuntu and a bad headache worsens my cognition abilities :|
<airtonix> sandking: you also need to be more precise as to what you mean by "remote desktop" what server software is it?
<Sidewinder1> craig, This site is great for just about all "how-to"s: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<craig> Sidewinder1, thanks
<sandking> airtonix, i want to use default option in ubuntu 11.04
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<sandking> right now i'm trying to setup airport under windows but don't know how to get two pieces together (ie airport with dyndns)
<airtonix> sandking: i do believe the configuration interface for the default remote desktop shows you the ports
<airtonix> sandking: isn't airport a piece of apple hardware? it's just a wifi router
<sandking> airtonix, yeah, but setup utility works for me only under windows
<sandking> just a piece of legacy hardware from the days back
<airtonix> sandking: why do you need a setup utility?
<Polah> salvatore: You need to change phpmyadmin's config file permissions to 766 or 744
<sandking> airtonix, it's just an app to set it up - i don't know if you can access configuration panel via typing ip address in browser
<salvatore> you mean /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php?
<airtonix> sandking: if it's not the device that provides you with WAN access then i'm not sure why you need to be concerned with it at all
<airtonix> sandking: since in that case it's just a wifi switch
<sandking> airtonix, to be honest i'm completely lost with this remote desktop thing. i'm trying to go with this guide http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/connect-home-network-dyndns/ but i'm stuck at "configure your router" as i don't know where to put dyndns info
<johannes_udev_pr> hi
<sandking> that's why i asked if anyone use apple hw
<airtonix> sandking: in the device that provides you with itnernet access (WAN) and allows you to configure port forwarding
<johannes_udev_pr> i have  a problem with my ubuntu 11.04, it does not pickup a custom udev rule, does anybody know how to fix/debug that
<johannes_udev_pr> ?
<sandking> airtonix, can i configure several machines in my lan to acces from outside on the same port?
<sandking> and how to check which port ubuntu remote desktop use?
<nemetroid> ikonia: ugh, i probably found the problem. filezilla by default apparently transfers files without an extension as ascii
<airtonix> sandking: no
<ikonia> nemetroid I'd be surprised if the extension was the problem
<nemetroid> ikonia: yup, different md5 after redownloading everything as binary, it'll probably work now. thanks for your help!
<ikonia> nemetroid: well, surprised by that
<Lockzi> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04.3. I need to install PCRE 8 or above. I can't find it in apt-get - does anyone have any ideas of how to install it?
<Lockzi> 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-install-libpcre3-dev/
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: Still says PCRE librairies version is too old The Bug Genie 3 requires PCRE librairies 8.0 or later. You have version 7.8 2008-09-05.
<Lockzi> Even though I installed the -dev package
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: what about this: http://serverfault.com/questions/283280/how-to-get-pcre-8-x-on-ubuntu-10-04-linode
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: I've read that one as well. Tried using backports but couldn't find the package in there. Just like the comments to that posts said
<glebihan> Lockzi, you could also download the source and compile
<doulos> exit
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: I've also tried downloading the latest .deb file from http://www.pcre.org/. But it won't install due to "dpkg: regarding libpcre3_8.12-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb containing libpcre3, pre-dependency problem:  libpcre3 pre-depends on multiarch-support   multiarch-support is not installed."
<Lockzi> glebihan: I am willing to try that. I've downloaded the source - How do I compile it? Never done that before
<Sidewinder1> Lockzi, You might have a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<glebihan> Lockzi, extract  the source, then from the folder where you extracted it run "./configure" then "make" and finally "sudo make install"
<glebihan> !compile | Lockzi, also :
<ubottu> Lockzi, also :: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sidewinder1> glebihan, Paraphrased! :-)
<Lockzi> Sidewinder1: Thanks - Following that guide now
<lotuspsychje> I'm looking for a specific ubuntu package for Logo designing
<glebihan> Sidewinder1, ah didn't look at what was being said while I was typing... :)
<Sidewinder1> glebihan, Moves fast in here, huh?
<Sidewinder1> m00se
<glebihan> Sidewinder1, indeed
<lotuspsychje> you gotta love opensource support :p
<tg_> oki gunny
<tg_> ddtank is fun
<tg_> :D
<tg_> :))
<tg_> =))
<FloodBot1> tg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tg_> oh sorry
<tg_> ping
<tg_> pong
<tg_> as
<tg_> sd
<tg_> sd
<FloodBot1> tg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> tg_: do not do that again
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: maybe this trick could help too? http://serverfault.com/questions/290330/fixing-shared-pcre-library-on-centos
<miketomdool> Lol tg someone is going to kick you soon
<j0d0__> if a laptop hdd reports some bad sectors, is it ok to use an external hdd to hdd cloning devide with it to move data to a new drive? or best to start over?
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll check that out as well. Doing ./configure now
<devesh> i have installed eclipse using tall bal from eclipse.org but when i run it ,it gives "/opt/eclipse/eclipse: 5: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<lotuspsychje> j0d0: trying is your best bet
<devesh> can any one tell what can be the error
<ikonia> devesh: script is messedup, ask the guys on eclipse support for help
<j0d0__> from?
<devesh> j0d0__, eclipse.org helios
<needhelp1> trench, you up?
<fasta> I get init failed to spawn ufw pre-start process and init:udev-fallback-graphics main process (809) terminated with status 1.
<fasta> How can I get rid of those error messages?
<yeats> fasta: what were you doing when those errors appeared?
<js_> ubuntu doesn't realize that my monitor can do 1680x1050, but i can change it with xrandr if i add the modes manually. how can i make it permanent?
<Lockzi> Allright - I've now managed to run "./configure", "make", "checkinstall", "dpkg -i /tmp/pcre-8.13/pcre_8.13-1_amd64.deb"
<Lockzi> It still says "PCRE librairies version is too old The Bug Genie 3 requires PCRE librairies 8.0 or later. You have version 7.8 2008-09-05."
<Lockzi> Do I need to reboot?
<fasta> yeats:I booted my machine.
<fasta> yeats: but otherwise, nothing. It had been running for quite some time before, though.
<Sun_ra> #gdańsk
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: http://www.thebuggenie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=794&p=2550
<fasta> yeats: so, do you know anything about this specific issue?
<yeats> fasta: no I don't... I think you'll need to provide more details for people to be able to help (what has changed between the last time it worked to now?  what version?  any custom (non-repo) software installed?)
<fasta> yeats: It has been weeks since I last rebooted.
<rcmaehl> Quick question. (ubuntu 11.04 64-bit) Is it possible to configure SSH to ask for password AND username instead of just password?
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: Cool, seems to be similar problem. But is Max OSX applicable on Ubuntu? Can I use the same technique he did?
<zykotick9> rcmaehl, the user name is supplied on the client side
<fasta> rcmaehl: SSH already does this by defaul.t\
<fasta> rcmaehl: you just do not know it.
<rcmaehl> Then why is it when I ssh into my pc from school or somewhere it only asks for password
<fasta> rcmaehl: because it assumes that your username is the same on the target machine by default.
<dwp__> I am knew to abuntu anybody have any thoughts how to protect your computer from malicious programs, what Norton is suppose to do for you on windows
<rcmaehl> Can I prevent that from happening?
<fasta> rcmaehl: if you want another username, you can specify that in different ways.
<fasta> rcmaehl: reading the manual would be a start.
<zykotick9> fasta, FYI if it's really been "years" since you last rebooted - you're running a machine with kernel vulnerabilities, not too smart (unless you're using ksplice)
<rcmaehl> dwp__: sudo apt-get install chkrootkit rkhunter
<fasta> zykotick9: it has been weeks, not years.
<zykotick9> fasta, oh sorry, my bad.  i think i got yeats confused with years - sorry
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, not true
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, ksplice means rebootless updates
<MrNthDegree> err forget what I just said
<MrNthDegree> my bad :$
<zykotick9> MrNthDegree, "... (unless you're using ksplice)
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, yeah, brain did not engage
<yeats> dwp__: this might be a good intro (a couple of years old, but still useful): http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-harden-desktop/
<zykotick9> MrNthDegree, i obviously was suffering the same issue with my weeks vs years :)
<nuborn> <rcmaehl>, perhaps you SSH to username@hostname? then it would only ask for password. I found that both openssh and nautilus' "connect to server" works this way
<dwp__> I guess no one has any thoughts on computer security
<zykotick9> MrNthDegree, with Oracle buying ksplice it's future doesn't look good :(
<MrNthDegree> dwp__, I do
<dwp__> Thanks
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, the underlying technology is FLOSS
<yeats> dwp__: two people have responded - are you not seeing our posts?
<zykotick9> MrNthDegree, currently
<rcmaehl> nuborn: no I do ssh fcofix.dyndns.org
<dwp__> Maybe no
<rcmaehl> you can try it yourslef
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, yes but Oracle can't take it away
<rcmaehl> yourself*
<rcmaehl> and it only asks for pass
<MrNthDegree> zykotick9, CentOS are already discussing owning Oracle at their own game
<fasta> How do I install the latest Ati driver from the command line? The wiki only contains instructions for older versions of Ubuntu.
<yeats> dwp__: "10:45 < rcmaehl> dwp__: sudo apt-get install chkrootkit rkhunter"
<bigbaddave> Morning
<yeats> dwp__: "10:46 < yeats> dwp__: this might be a good intro (a couple of years old, but still useful): http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-harden-desktop/"
<bigbaddave> does anyone have a moment for a quick question?
<dwp__> thanks yeats
<fasta> !amd
<zykotick9> !ask | bigbaddave
<ubottu> bigbaddave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rcmaehl> bigbaddave: ask away
<Gentoo64> dwp__, theres a security sticky in the ubuntu forums
<bigbaddave> I am in need for a clean user env for building, and I am not sure how to disable someting so that the host does not impose its varables onto the sanatised user
<nuborn> rcmaehl: ok, it turned out that it assumed my username. I.e.: "nuborn"@hostname.etc.
<rcmaehl> nuborn: oh
<ikonia> bigbaddave: what do you want to change ?
<bigbaddave> PS1
<rcmaehl> <_< I guess it's b/c i use the same username on all my computers
<ikonia> bigbaddave: why do you want to get rid of PS1 ?
<bigbaddave> and keep out SHLVL, Term, OLDPWD, PWD
<ikonia> bigbaddave: what is this in aid of ? what are you trying to actually achieve ?
<bigbaddave> with PS1, I like the simple one
<thangavel> problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up."
<dwp__> yeats what does that do
<bigbaddave> building a linux system from scratch...
<yeats> dwp__: what does what do? ;-)
<ikonia> bigbaddave: you don't need to change those paramaters for an LFS system
<bigbaddave> I need to keep as much of the hosts varables out of the build system as I can
<ikonia> bigbaddave: they do not effect an LFS build
<bigbaddave> ok
<dwp__> does that command install a program that helps with security
<thangavel> <ikonia>:problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up." how to recover it now??
<ikonia> thangavel: why are you telling me ?
<Gentoo64> dwp__, what are you trying to do?
<bigbaddave> ok, Something messed up, and I was trying to see what it was, thanks. :)
<ikonia> bigbaddave: it's nothing to do with those varibles, I assure you
<Sidewinder1> dwp__, You might have a look at this link, it's old but still pertainent:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<thangavel> <ikonia>:u have once helped me solving some isssues..i thought u can help me now also....
<ikonia> thangavel: sorry, I'm busy at the moment
<yeats> dwp__: I think you should read the tutorial at the link I provided - it will give you a step by step overview of what those programs are and what they do
<yeats> dwp__: and what Sidewinder1 sent
<Sidewinder1> Yepperz!
<dwp__> I am trying to protect my computer from malware, viruses, and stuff that could harm my computer or give away personal info
<thangavel> problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up." how to recover it now??
<Sidewinder1> dwp__, Please, read the links! :-)
<Gentoo64> dwp__, you wont get malware etc anyway with normal use
<Gentoo64> dwp__, giving away personal info is normally user error
<scarleo> Hi, I get a lot of this every time I use apt-get: 'x86_64' is not a valid architecture name: character `_' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-') Why? And is it serious? Can I get rid of it?
<ikonia> scarleo: can you give me an example of a package that does this ?
<coz_> scarleo,  what are you trying to install?
<dwp__> aren't there programs that can be downloaded when you are using the internet that can record your keystrokes or send out your passwords
<scarleo> ikonia: coz_ : This happens with almost all packages
<Gentoo64> dwp__, not really
<coz_> scarleo,  if you are doing apt-get install such&such package on a 64 bit system,, I dont believe it has to be prefraced with x86_64
<Gentoo64> dwp__, its not like windows where you can install keyloggers just with a click
<ikonia> scarleo: please give me an example of one
<ikonia> scarleo: give us an exact example of one that is failing
<Sidewinder1> dwp__, Firefox saves pswds by default.
<scarleo> ikonia: latest I tried was kismet
<Gentoo64> ff isnt a keylogger though...
<ikonia> scarleo: please give us an exact example of a command that is failing
<coz_> scarleo,  and was that  sudo apt-get install kismet   ?
<dwp__> peats could you send me that link again
<scarleo> ikonia: sudo apt-get install kismet
<coz_> mmm
<scarleo> ikonia: it's not failing, just a lot of warnings
<ikonia> scarleo: please show me the output of the command uname -a
<ikonia> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4.1build1 (natty), package size 938 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<scarleo> ikonia: Linux oscar-laptop 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:02:55 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<damno> still am getting nothing from hddtemp /dev/sda in conky script
<dwp__> sorry about that I have the link
<osi_> Hi, can anyone help me to solve a problem with 11.04 on an Inspiron 1100. Apparently a well known problem but I can't sort out the various solutions
<coz_> scarleo,  and   what is the readout of uname -m
<ikonia> coz_: you can see it x86_64
<coz_> didnt see
<coz_> now I do
<ikonia> scarleo: as a test point your system at a different mirror, run apt-get update, then try again
<thangavel> problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up." how to recover it now??
<scarleo> ikonia: ok
<Sidewinder1> thangavel, Reformat? NTFS,? Ext3/4?
<zykotick9> thangavel, for filesystem errors it's probably best to use the native OS, so in this case Windows
<thangavel> the current filesystem is msdos
<BluesKaj> thangavel, are you trying to format the drive or ?
<scarleo> ikonia: same thing with new mirror, I pasted the whole output here as it says a lot more: http://pastebin.com/bv4Px7p0
<sh0t> hi all! can anyone help me to set the mic in a eeepc with ubuntu please,?
<thangavel> yes...but 5.9 MB of memry remains even after trying formatting too
<Sidewinder1> thangavel, I don't think "msdos" is a filesystem, at least nowadays; possibly fat16, fat32, NTFS?...
<Gentoo64> msdos is partition table
<Sidewinder1> Or an OS.
<thangavel> tht is a memory card used in phones..now it is corrupted becoz i accidentally removed it while copying...
<coz_> sh0t,  first thing I would do is open a terminal.. type    alsamixer   and check if any slider is down or muted  "m"  on keyboard mutes or unmutes
<sh0t> coz_, check :) alsamixer is ok
<th0r> thangavel: if you crashed it in that fashion reformatting is probably required
<devish> no one is on eclipse
<gravestone> How can I add an applet in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<devish> i have installed eclipse using tall bal from eclipse.org but when i run it ,it gives "/opt/eclipse/eclipse: 5: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<sh0t> coz_, i mean...just "beep" is down but i think it's ok.
<thangavel> i tries formatting..but tht didn't help me..
<coz_> sh0t,   mm I am not up on many of the troubleshooting for sound,, if no one picks up on this here at this particular time, I would also open both the #pulseaudio and #alsa channels,,
<devish> *tar bal
<thangavel> thOr,i tried tht..but helpless
<sh0t> k
<sh0t> tnx
<th0r> thangavel: you might have crashed the partition table. I would load up gparted and see about deleting any existing partitions and starting the card all over from scratch
<Gentoo64> devish, dont know what eclipse is, but did you install it?
<Sidewinder1> !sound | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gentoo64> like make install etc?
<coz_> sh0t,  I dont have access to that particular system,, however ,, when you open alsamixer,, what is the sound card reported in the upper left?
<fasta> I get init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (806) terminated with status 1.
<fasta> How can I get rid of that message?
<sh0t> coz_,  Card: HDA Intel
<thangavel> thOr..tell me how to do tht..somehow help me yaar...
<Gentoo64> thangavel, use gparted and click format on the disk
<sh0t> ubottu, i've tried...but nothing...
<ubottu> sh0t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sh0t> ahahah
<devish> eclipse is a ide  yes i did whAt is required
<coz_> sh0t,  ok hold on
<scarleo> coz_:  ikonia With a bit more thinking I guess this is from trying to install glideapps with wrong architecture. Tride apt-get remove glideapps but it didn't find the package. How can I get rid of it?
<Andreas_W> Hiho
<sh0t> ok!
<thangavel> thOr:while trying to repair using  dosfsck in ubuntu..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up." how to recover it now??
<Andreas_W> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo...
<Andreas_W> ?!?!
<Gentoo64> Andreas_W,
<TheEvilPhoenix> Andreas_W:  do you need help?
<TheEvilPhoenix> with something*
<coz_> sh0t,   not sure this will fix it ,, but you can always revert the setting   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html
<coz_> scarleo,  did you install t his glideapps via apt or compilied?
<th0r> thangavel: you can use gparted to remove and repartition the card, but be very careful. If you misuse gparted you could wipe out the hard drive on your computer.
<sh0t> i try...
<Andreas_W> i'm trying to find someone
<scarleo> coz_:  via apt I think
<Gentoo64> Andreas_W, who?
<killer__> hi i had installed ubuntu on my pc with windows 7....then i deleted the ubuntu drive from disk management in windows... now i cannot recover my drive ... when i try to make a new simple volume...it gives an error.."there is not enough space on the disk to complete this operation"
<coz_> sh0t,   reboot after doing that also book mark that page so you can revert it if it doesnt work
<killer__> anybody knows how i can recover my disk space
<Gentoo64> killer__, so you have unallocated space where ubuntu was?
<yeats> killer__: you could try gparted
<Andreas_W> matthias_r_94...no problem i found him already ;)
<coz_> scarleo,  see if a sudo apt-get auotremove  glideapps   works
<killer__> yes it is free space ..as shown in disk management
<yeats> !gparted | killer__
<ubottu> killer__: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gentoo64> killer__, so format it as ntfs and join it? is that what your trying to do?
<thangavel> thOr...ok..help me while using it..right now i'm downloading....
<jack__> test
<scarleo> coz_:  E: Unable to locate package glideapps
<jack__> ok....
<coz_> scarleo,  ok ,,
<scarleo> coz_:  And I did check the spelling, it's correct
<iceroot_> is it possible with nx to hear the sound on the remote-machine and not on the local machine?
<jack__> since JoliCloud is based on Ubuntu would i be able to talk here??
<ikonia> jack__: no
<jack__> but its still based on ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot_> jack__: doesnt matter
<coz_> scarleo,   ikonia   seems to have a better handle on this than I do so I will back off for him
<ikonia> jack__: but it's not ubuntu
<killer__> gentoo64: it shows only two options...1) create anew simple volume..20to delete volume..
<scarleo> coz_:  I guess the only problem is the lines in /var/lib/dpkg/status that still refers to glideapps  even though it's not there
<jack__> ok... is there a jolios server?
<iceroot_> jack__: you are not talking in #debian about ubuntu because its based on debian
<scarleo> coz_:  ok, thanks
<ikonia> coz_: I just gave a suggestion, there wasn't really much diagnoses behind it
<iceroot_> jack__: same for everything else
<Gentoo64> killer__, then delete the ubuntu volume (so its unallocated) then extend the windows volume
<coz_> scarleo,  can you check  there to see if it can be removed
<coz_> ikonia,  ah ok,,
<scarleo> coz_:  So can I just edit that file manually?
<ikonia> scarleo: I'd try using a different mirror as a test
<coz_> scarleo,   if possible hunt down any reference to glideapps  to see if they can be removed,, I would t hink yes  should be able to open that with sudo gedit  or gksudo the file
<scarleo> ikonia: I tried that as per your suggestion, that was not it. It's a previously installed and removed app (glideapps) that still has some entries in /var/lib/dpkg/status that is causing it, it's not properly uninstalled
<killer__> <gentoo64> a warning message shows that partition will become inaccessible if i delete it..is that a problem??
<sandking> anyone has any oss alternative to team viewer?
<scarleo> coz_:  Ok, I'll try
<ikonia> scarleo: remove  /var/lib/dpkg/status and re-run apt-get update
<devish> will 64 bit eclipse  work on 32 bit os?
<Gentoo64> killer__, not sure why itd say that. like someone else said try gparted as it handles both ext and ntfs
<scarleo> ikonia: Ok
<Gentoo64> killer__, but you can try it from windows anyway. you wont ruin your drive as long as your clicking the right partition
<zykotick9> devish, i'd guess no
<killer__> gentoo64: so will it resolve my problem..??
<Gentoo64> killer__, what problem? removing the ubuntu partition?
<Thelmaria> I'm having issues with my network. Duel boot machine, works fine in windows. It seems like the interface is dropping in and out - pinging my gateway works for a while, then 'destination host unreachable', then it'll come up again. I know the gateway's not flapping. /var/log/dmesg has nothing. What other logs should I look at?
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, realtek card? 8168?
<killer__> the problem is that...after deleting the ubuntu partition i can not reclaim my disk space in windows...it shows as free space.. but i can not create a new volume so basically i am not able to use it
<Thelmaria> Gentoo64: Yes.
<Gentoo64> killer__, no idea why. gparted will do it
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, thats because realtek cards suck for linux
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, is it an 8168 though?
<scarleo> ikonia: It doesn't recreate it again: Reading package lists... Error!
<scarleo> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<scarleo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Thelmaria> Gentoo64: Yes. RTL8111/8168B.
<coz_> killer__,   so windows will not boot now yes?
<BluesKaj> killer doenload and burn or copy gparted live cd to media and use that to reallocate and format the space
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, same as my onboard one. i had to buy an intel card unfortunately
<ikonia> scarleo: that's odd......
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, these problems have been around for years and never been  fixed
<sh0t> coz_, i've tried your link but nothing so i restored the conf as before...
<scarleo> ikonia: I just moved it so I still have a copy of it
<sh0t> coz_, the problem is that if i use an utility like sound record i can record my voice...but not with skype...
<Thelmaria> Gentoo64: Ah. Fair enough, I'll dig out another card sometime. Thanks for the heads-up.
<Gentoo64> Thelmaria, ok
<ikonia> scarleo: hang on, lets see how to re-create this cleanly
<coz_> sh0t,  darn,, I was hoping that single line change would work,, ok my suggestion is to go to both  #pulseaudio and #alsa channels,,  I think they are moe likely to have troubleshooting reources for this
<killer__> gentoo64: how to use this GPARTED??
<sh0t> ok tnx for your time coz_
<ke0kw> Hey whatsup guys, I need help with a real linux expert
<Gentoo64> killer__, a lot of livecds have it, try ubuntu livecd. just click gparted and its really easy, similar to windows disk management
<Mp3Lover> Need help creating a repository for ubuntu 11.04 (a apps need it for update), the command for ubuntu lucid was something like this ->    deb ********** lucid main  |  deb-src ********** lucid main   (how i make it for ubuntu 11.04)
<coz_> sh0t,  no problem,, with the variety of sound cards out there,,  it just may be skype is the culprit  but I cant say for sure
<jack__> there is only 5 people in #jolicloud and there all afk =(
<ke0kw> I have a complex poblem, which I got help from but sounds like french to me
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: use the repos on the public internet
<Gentoo64> jack_, try forums?
<ikonia> scarleo: just doing a little reading, won't me a moment
<jack__> kk
<Gentoo64> jack_, because no one will help in here unfortunately
<killer__> what about downloading an ISO image of GPARTED and using it...that will do i think..??
<Gentoo64> killer__, yes same thing
<domedagen> jack_ what seems to be the problem?
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, have no idea... i'm new in ubuntu .... don't event know what's a repository stand for :/
<Gentoo64> killer__, or even better download a partedmagic livecd it has a load of usefull progs on it
<ke0kw> ok post #43 on thix page.... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/plz-fix-the-caps-lock-response-time-glitch-in-linux-distros-881317/page3.html
<jack__> well when i install gta sa with wine i open it and i get sound but no picture
<ke0kw> It says to fix campls lock
<Gentoo64> jack_, try #wine then
<jack__> ok
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: what is the issue you're trying to resolve
<coz_> #winehq
<domedagen> jack_ fuck that
<Gentoo64> sorry ^ didnt know the name lol
<domedagen> jack_ AFK around the clock
<ikonia> scarleo: this is interesting, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/package-database-rebuild.html it's not exactly right as your package versions are different, but it's a good read
<jack__> wine is invite only asell
<jack__> aswell**
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, media player needs a repository for update some codecs... but they don't update when i do the sudo apt-get update/upgrade ... on the f.a.q. says i have to create a reposirtory
<coz_> domedagen,  please,, be careful of language,, this is a "family friendly" channel    caca  and poopoo are ok :)
<domedagen> If they didn't mention how in appdb then go to the forums
<jack__> poopoo
<Gentoo64> jack_, try ##linux then
<Gentoo64> lol
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: please show me the URL you are using that hosts the FAQ
<coz_> jack_,   try  #winehq
<ikonia> jack__: ?
<scarleo> ikonia: ok, I'll read it, found this as well: http://staff.adams.edu/~cdmiller/posts/Ubuntu-dpkg-recovery/
<ke0kw> jack__: lol
<ikonia> scarleo: looks similar to the process in the other URL
<ke0kw> where can I get help on recompiling the xserver?
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, can i paste links here? or have to prvmsg u?
<coz_> pastebin
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: you can paste a URL
<coz_> !pastebin | Mp3Lover
<ubottu> Mp3Lover: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gentoo64> ke0kw, why?
<Mp3Lover> ikonia,    https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<scarleo> ikonia: Do you think dpkg-reconfigure would work in this case?
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: I have a capslock mod, I would like to fix
<scarleo> ikonia: I mean is it safe to try?
<ikonia> scarleo: no, but it's certainly worth a try
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: see on post #43
<ikonia> scarleo: totally
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/plz-fix-the-caps-lock-response-time-glitch-in-linux-distros-881317/page3.html
<bjhaid> hi, i need to get my machine startup on its own once their is power outage occurs and power is restored
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: I would personally recommend, not following that guide, more so if you are new to ubuntu
<elv> hi are these temp normal? Core 0: +77.0°C, Core 1: +78.0°C?
<centHOGG> elv... little hot but depends on the proc
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I use classic ubuntu and deleted a cluster of a few system icons in the top right (right click remove from panel), so now I only have background programs in the top right, however I also don't have the sound icon so can't change my sound level, is there a way to have only the sound icon but not the others?
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, jeje thanks for the info... i really did a mess with the compiz-config thanks god i found a command for reset all
<scarleo> ikonia: No, it did nothing
<elv> centHOGG: i have intel p8600
<ikonia> scarleo: didn't think so, but it was worth a chance
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, how i can add codecs for 264 files or mkv.... to media the media player?
<Gentoo64> elv, for idle? no
<centHOGG> elv: stock cooler or aftermarket?
<elv> and primary hdd /dev/sda: WDC WD3200BEKT-00F3T0: 67°C
<ikonia> !codecs | Mp3Lover
<ubottu> Mp3Lover: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> Mp3Lover: take a look at those urls
<coz_> Mp3Lover,  also if you have compiz issues  you can me in #compiz  as well
<centHOGG> hdds too hot elv
<scarleo> ikonia: Maybe if I use the old file and try to reconfigure just glideapps?
<elv> centHOGG: i need help
<devish> ubuntu is a great OS :)
<centHOGG> pm me
<coz_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> scarleo: I had that in the back of my mind, but I can't see that working either, however again, worth a try as it's less invasive
<Mp3Lover> ikonia, ok thanks...
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: did you check it out bud?
<Gentoo64> ke0kw, yes. but not sure about xorg
<cypha> what's the official directory i'm supposed to extract applications of my own in?
<cypha> like stuff I don't get from the repository
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: hmmm, fair enough
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  totally depemds on the app in question
<cypha> wmctrl
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  and if its for the system or just you ruser.
<Gentoo64> ke0kw, ill have a look ina abit if i have time
<cypha> system
<jamesanslow> could be /usr/bin cypha
<Mp3Lover> woot ubuntu is like 100ligth years in front of windows!! where in the world u can help this quick ?  ;P   hope i can lear soon!! so i can give back a lil of what i get!  Thanks all for this hard work!
<cypha> it was somethign in the root folder
<ke0kw> Gentoo64: ok
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  /opt/ is common for stuff not from the repos
<cypha> YES, opt
<cypha> there it is
<cypha> thanks :)
<fasta> Is there anywhere someone who does know anything about udev and the graphics system?
<scarleo> ikonia: No, no luck with that either
<coz_> darn
<Dr_Willis> weird - this windows box is showing 5 primary partions..
<ikonia> scarleo: didn't think so
<jasongriffee> evolution's side bar is way to big, but I can't make it smaller, suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> this may be a tricky linux install.. except ubuntu is allready on it. Now how did i manage to get 5 primaries.
<rumpe1> Dr_Willis, primary partitions on the same disk?
<Dr_Willis> rumpe1:  yea. Looking at the disk via indows disk manager right now. Its showing 5 primaries..
<rumpe1> Dr_Willis, funny ^^
<Dr_Willis> I havent booted this box to linux in ages. its the wifes pc. :)  It seems its shodung / and the swap as primaries.. pretty sure they are not.  guess i boots to linux and see.
<coz_> scarleo,  out of curiosity,, if you do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   does it stall at that error or complete the command?
<DrMax> hmm I have a new GT520 and it keeps detecting my screen as a TV (despite being a 1920x1200) over HDMI and gives me crap resolution of 480i (the previous GT7300 worked just fine, so it's (probably) not a screen issue)
<Dr_Willis> good thing about linux.. booting to a os that hasent been ran in 5+ mo.. wont nag you about updates and start updating then demand a reboot.. unline some other os's out there. :)
<DrMax> any idea on this ?
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: are you familiar with xor?
<ke0kw> xorg
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  Xorg is the X used in ubuntu...  replaced  Xfree a few years back....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+4ubuntu3.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: are you sure?
<scarleo> coz_: I'm trying to manually remove all glideapps entries now and it seems to work
<coz_> scarleo,  ah excellent
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: cuz I am referring to this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/plz-fix-the-caps-lock-response-time-glitch-in-linux-distros-881317/page3.html
<Dr_Willis> used to be using xfree on linux, then there was some licensing issues/disagreements.. so people moved to xorg I think.
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: can you see post number 43
<Saik2> anyone know where to go to change the IP onubuntu LTS server?
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: its a small modification I need to do so that caps lock acts like a regular key
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: someone gave this suggesion on the forum, but its french to me
<BluesKaj> Saik2, it's usually best to do it manually on your router
<Dr_Willis> #43 is refering to patching the source code i imagine.. you dont (that i have ever seen) patch the binaries  ke0kw
<zykotick9> Saik2, if you aren't use NM then /etc/network/interfaces
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: so its not possible?
<thangavel> hey guyss..i have downloaded the gparted..now how to repair my filesystem??
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: to make the modifiction?
<scarleo> coz_:  ikonia Thanks for your help, manual editing did the trick
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  if you knew how to recompile X from source, and apply the patch befor compiling.... its possible
<Duolos> What's the easiest/best way to installed Ubuntu (gnome) into Kubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  now if the patch worked...  no idea
<jamesanslow> Dr_Willis do you mean migrate to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Duolos:  instll ubuntu-desktop package
<zykotick9> Duolos, install "ubuntu-desktop" i think
<jamesanslow> Duolos *
<Dr_Willis> jamesanslow:  huh?
<centHOGG> jugalos
<Duolos> ah, so that still hasn't changed.  Thank you
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: is there any other way to have caps lock act like a regular key
<jamesanslow> Dr_Willis: typo
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  no idea. never tried.. never wanted to.
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: hmm
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: shiet man
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  ive seen things about remaping it to ctrl i recall.. but never needed that eitehr
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: ahh
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: the thing is I want it to run like shift
<th0r> ke0kw: then just remap it as shift. I think you could do that with xmodmap
<Duolos> Hmm.. if I install ubuntu-desktop, is that going to clutter my KDE system with gnome software?  Kinda just wanted to try the new Unity interface, but not if it costs me my cleanness :P
<ke0kw> th0r: does this app come with ubuntu?
<th0r> ke0kw: it isn't an app. You use xev to determine the proper key codes, then redefine the key in a file called .Xmodmap in your ~. There are howtos on the web for doing it all. I have capslock defined as tab, but I think I once had it redefined as shift
<Saik2> BluesKaj: it's a VM
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/remapping-caps-lock-to-shift-844875/
<ke0kw> th0r: cool
<th0r> I have my moments
<llutz> Saik2: /etc/network/interfaces
<Saik2> zykotick9: nano /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<Dr_Willis> xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
<Dr_Willis> xmodmap -e "add Shift = Caps_Lock"
<zykotick9> Saik, sudo would be required.  Be sure you aren't using Network Manager.
<Dr_Willis> try thise 2 commands  ke0kw
<Saik2> llutz: nano that, right?
<llutz> Saik2: whatever editor you like
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: hmm
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: will try :)
<Saik2> zykotick9: it's a root accout, so sudo won't be needed
<Dr_Willis> i cant test.. not on a linux box.
<Saik2> llutz: I prefer to stick with what I know lol
<ke0kw> so I in xmodmap
<ke0kw> in terminal?
<th0r> ke0kw: enter those two commands in terminal. If it changes the capslock the way you want, you can then create .Xmodmap to make the change permanent
<ke0kw> which 2 commands?
<ke0kw> I think the second one is just an output
<yeats> Duolos: yes - ubuntu-desktop will install all the GNOME stuff along with Unity - no simple way to clean it up (though somebody on the web may have something useful)
<thewrath_> heyall
<th0r> ke0kw: the two xmodmap commands Dr_Willis gave you a minute ago
<ke0kw> on this page/.
<Saik2> on another entirely unrelated to ubuntu note.. anyone in the UK mind pming me? (I'm looking for smething from uk ites and I'm not able to find it)
<ke0kw> th0r: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/remapping-caps-lock-to-shift-844875/
<ke0kw> over here?
<thewrath_> i know this is not a ubuntu quesetion butwhy can i not connect my laptop to both a HDMI and a VGA connection?
<th0r> ke0kw: ok....we can work off the website. About 2/3 down that page it talks about adding the two lines to /etc/X11/Xmodmap. If you put the lines there, they will be in effect for all users.
<bjhaid> hi
<th0r> ke0kw: to just make the changes for yourself, put those two lines in ~/.Xmodmap and every time you log in they will take effect
<Dr_Willis> The 2 commands would take affect idmieatly.... as a test
<coz_> thewrath_,  I assume you already have the hardware for it ...yes?
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: is this one of the commands I pinput?
<ke0kw> xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  BOTH....
<Dr_Willis> at bottom of that url.. it shows them
<ke0kw> Dr_Willis: ok
<th0r> oh...we're back to the xmodmap commands again <smile>
<ke0kw> when i input both of those commands, nothing happens
<ke0kw> it goes to a different line
<ke0kw> without any message
<th0r> ke0kw: how does the capslock work now?
<ke0kw> could it still have worked
<Dr_Willis> ke0kw:  so...... did you try your caps lock key?
<ke0kw> one sec will try now
 * Dr_Willis sighs
<th0r> hehehe
<coz_> thewrath_,  I also assume that you video card can handle 1080p or if not se it to 720p  but I am not up on HDMI settings much
<albo> ? ask
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I assume he is off getting his test procedure approved
<Dr_Willis> not sure why hitting caps lock ajd just typing in the  irc client wouldent been a quick test.....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<th0r> hehehe
<th0r> I used to wonder about such things...but it gave me headaches
<albo> Hi all - I have ubuntu server 11.04 installed, I installed ubuntu-desktop, then removed GDM.  Now, upon startup, I don't get a login prompt.  I just get log messages about conf on my monitor.  Any idea how to get my login prompt back?  tia!
<Dr_Willis> albo:  try alt-ctrl-f1
<th0r> I guess it worked
<albo> ok, will do.  but, will that fix it for good?  if not, what must I do to get the prompt automatically to pop up at startup?
<brontosaurusrex> how would i disable any auto-logout in 11.04 ubuntu desktop?
<ke0ko> I suppose it was my fault for not being specific on the problem
<Dr_Willis> theres not any auto logout that i have everf seen brontosaurusrex
<brontosaurusrex> it jumps to "enter the password" screen
<th0r> brontosaurusrex: that is just the screensaver
<Dr_Willis> thats a security setting of the screensaver.. after so lokc the system locks.. that is NOT a logout
<ke0ko> Its a problem with the transition from Lower Case to Upper Case letters. For example if you type a few sentences and use "CAPS LOCK" instead of "SHIFT", your sentence will look like this... HOw are you? JOhn is fine.
<brontosaurusrex> screesavers are disabled
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: is this more clear? :)
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  open the screensaver app dialog once
<Dr_Willis> ke0ko:  never seen that issue on any pc in the 15+ years ive been using them :)
<brontosaurusrex> coz_, and?
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  make sure both tick boxes at the bottom are ticked then untick the bottom one first then the top one,, so   "Lock screen when screensaver is active" first then untick "Activate screensaver when computer isidle"  seconf
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: all distrox have it :D
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: if you dont have it, either you have modified it, or you may not know the problem
<Dr_Willis> ke0ko:  cant say ive ever noticed it on any of them. on any pc.  if i hit capslock - it stays locked
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: yes
<brontosaurusrex> ok, and this should work??
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: but lets say you used capslock like shift
<brontosaurusrex> coz_, thats almost a bug isnt it?
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: try and you will know
<Dr_Willis> ke0ko:  so its a problem WITH using capslock as shift.... you mean
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,   not really,, both tick boxes have different functions.. one doesnt necessarily disable the other
<centHOGG> you wanna have a real problem with capslock and shift... buy a blackberry
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: no, with shift, you have to hold down and press a lettr
<brontosaurusrex> well, they were both disabled here
<Dr_Willis> I just use capslock as capslock.. and shift as shift... :)
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  oh!! then that would be an issue for sure
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: with capslock you have to press the caps lock key, and then press it again to disable upper case
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: the transition.. is where it farks up
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  but test it again to see if t he renabling and disabling  is obeyed this time
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I think what he is saying is that after using capslock for a bit, the shift key gets 'sticky'
<ke0ko> Dr_Willis: on windows and mac, it does not happen
<ke0ko> yes
<ke0ko> For example.... DOwnload a game
<notica> how do i set
<ke0ko> if you use caps lock, there is a lag
<ke0ko> in the second letter
<notica> hi there
<zfe> hello
<culqui> hi
<zfe> i'm going to install ubuntu on my macbook pro
<culqui> really
<zfe> should i really be using the mac iso?
<zfe> cause it is 64bit and i'm sure i will have some problems using the proprietary drivers for wifi
<culqui> just do it bto
<thangavel> any help in working wit gaprted to format a corrupted filesystem will be appreciated????
<culqui> someone can help me to erease files from usb, i am using xubuntu
<albo> Dr_Willis:  ok, will do.  but, will that fix it for good?  if not, what must I do to get the prompt automatically to pop up at startup?
<Duolos> I'm having a problem with my sound in ubuntu. I can only control volume using alsamixer in the konsole. My physical volume controls do nothing. As well as trying to use Kmix to adjust.
<thangavel> any help in working wit gaprted to format a corrupted filesystem will be appreciated????
<MrNthDegree> zfe, if you're trying to use Boot Camp to do it, you should in theory be fine with the normal 32-bit CD
<valthyx> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection in thinkpad T420
<zfe> MrNthDegree,
<valthyx> i just installed ubuntu and could not use see any wireless card/interface
<zfe> i plan to use refit
<zfe> and a normal cd
<tommie-lie> valthyx: what's wrong with it, mine worked out of the box on my T420
<dr3mro> while booting i get this can any one help ?  mmc0: Unknown controller version (16). You may experience problems
<dr3mro> using ubuntu 11.04 generic
<dr3mro> all packages are up to date
<valthyx> tommie-lie, i was using windows, and just installed ubuntu today
<Dr_Willis> albo:  by default the system is wetiching to the f7 console. I think its an argument in /etc/default/grub file
<valthyx> i tried lspci | grep wireless, nothing shown
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  you have a built in media-card-reader thing?
<valthyx> ifconfig -a ,  only lo and eth0
<tommie-lie> valthyx: what wifi card do you have? make sure to have the hardware killswitch enabled (right side, just behind the optical drive). you may also try pressing Fn+F5 until the wifi led turns on
<valthyx> i am suspecting that the driver is not there
<tommie-lie> valthyx: and I've heard that if you disabled the wifi card in windows it may for some laptops not be visible from Linux after a reboot
<zykotick9> valthyx, try "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, what do you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> tommie-lie:  i can confirm that. :) ive had several i HAD to have on in windows.. or linux never saw them
<tommie-lie> valthyx: well, does lspci say something about a "Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300" controller or something?
<valthyx> tommie-lie, i have enabled in windows. i was using it. everything is on.
<valthyx> ok, i will try
<culqui> someone can help me to erease files fron usb, i am using xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  do you have a Multicard-slot/reader for mmc/sd/ and so on? thats what a mmc0 is refering to i belive
<tommie-lie> Dr_Willis: well, I never came to actually activating the preinstalled Windows, started right away with installing Linux ;-)
<hooshmand> Hi, I have a question. how can I install ubuntu on 4 Gb usb?
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, but it works .. why i have this message ?
<zykotick9> hooshmand, according to the requirements of Ubuntu you need 5GB of HD space
<centHOGG> yeah
<centHOGG> maybe ubuntu server hooshmand
<hooshmand> tnx <zykotick9>
<em> How can I make international characters easily on my US keyboard?
<latagore> can I use the dd command to read a partition that has the root directory on it?
<|Slacker|> em by using US international layout
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  its a warnng.. nothing more..
<f3bruary> C header files matching your running kernel were not found.  Refer to your distribution's documentation for installation instructions. < I get this when I start VMware
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  its possible some feautes o that thing may not work.
<em> I remember something where I could press a certain key and then it would do a key combo
<llutz> f3bruary: apt-get install build-essential
<latagore> em, you probably have to set up your compose key
<em> Yes compose key that's it.
<edbian> Hello?
<f3bruary> llutz: build-essential is already the newest version
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, dmesg | grep mmc | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/671739/
<em> latagore: how do you turn on the compose key?
<valthyx> "network controller: intel corporation 6000 series gen2" and "communication controller: intel corporation cougar point heci controller #1
<valthyx> tommie-lie, "network controller: intel corporation 6000 series gen2" and "communication controller: intel corporation cougar point heci controller #1"
<valthyx> those are what i think is relevant
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, I have this error too "Error: Driver 'mdio-gpio' is already registered, aborting' during boot
<latagore> em: what desktop environment are you using? It should be somewhere under keyboards
<tommie-lie> valthyx: actually, only the first one ;-)
<tommie-lie> valthyx: well, I have the 6300 and it worked right out of the box with the iwlwifi kernel driver
<tommie-lie> valthyx: you can try to load that manually (sudo modprobe iwlwifi) and see if there are any errors in dmesg output
<StayInSkool> hey folks. i'm trying to access an HFS+ volume. I've cd'd into a directory there but when I try to open a file it tells me 'no such file or directory' even though ls shows the file i want
<valthyx> tommie-lie, alright, will try now
<StayInSkool> what's up with that
<Guest97191> ..
<thewrath_> coz_: so you are saying set the videocardto720p and then i should be able to display to both HDMI and VGA?
<em> latagore: GNOME
<valthyx> tommie-lie, module iwlwifi not found
<thangavel> any help in working wit gaprted to format a corrupted filesystem will be appreciated????
<coz_> thewrath_,  well as I said I am not up on HDMI  with vga  but if the card cant handle the 1080p  then set it to the 720p and test it,,  otherwise if no one can answer this  here at this time,, also try the ##linux channel ,, they hahttp://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.have a broder based resource
<tommie-lie> valthyx: err, sorry, it's called iwlagn
<latagore> em: It's been a long time since I've used it, but check under System > Prefs > Keyboard
<coz_> thewrath_,  sorry  for that link
<em> latagore: I see something there that lets you pick a compose key but then how do you use it?
<em> ä
<em> wow i think it worked
<coz_> thewrath_,   they have a broader based resource for these things
<piotrek-laskowsk> helą
<valthyx> tommie-lie, same, not found "iwlagn"
<coz_> thewrath_,  so try ##linux  if th at 720p doesnt work
<em> á
<piotrek-laskowsk> 111
<em> ñ
<em> how do you make one of those Swedish A's with the circle over the top
<Dr_Willis> StayInSkool:  be sure the case is correct..
<StayInSkool> it is Dr_Willis
<lwizardl> has anyone here tried to install a new os on the webos tablets?
<Dr_Willis> StayInSkool:  so whats the files name?
<StayInSkool> all the files seem to say that. i can't cd into a dir either
<tommie-lie> valthyx: that's strange, according to dpkg, my module is from linux-image-3.0.0-8-generic (I use the kernel from oneiric because of UEFI), so it should come with linux-image-generic
<StayInSkool> '.vimrc'
<StayInSkool> actually non-hidden folders cd into fine. it's the ones starting with a dot that are problematic
<christo_m> where can i check the error logs for my video card.
<em> å
<em> tada!
<christo_m> sometimes my display freezes and turns some parts to like 8 bit color, but my mouse still moves.
<em> latagore: thanks :)
<valthyx> tommie-lie, is there any way to find the module and install/
<em> ¡
<tommie-lie> valthyx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iwlagn.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<zykotick9> christo_m, you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tommie-lie> it's even in the natty generic kernel
<IdleOne> em: Please do character map testing somewhere else.
<christo_m> zykotick9: looked already
<christo_m> nothing useful
<tommie-lie> valthyx: um, if you have a linux kernel (and you should have one when you can boot the system ;-)), you should also have this module. Unless something went terribly wrong... you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic"
<christo_m> zykotick9: maybe im overlooking something. is there a certain keyword i can search or grep for?
<zykotick9> christo_m, not that I know of.  Good luck.
<SaW> sup room :-)
<christo_m> lol..
<centHOGG> o/
<christo_m> geforce 8800 GTS
<valthyx> tommie-lie, it is actually backbuntu
<christo_m> i dont know it may be overheating.
<christo_m> these artifacts are getting weird on my ubuntu machine.. like in starcraft weird things happen
<christo_m> so i dont know if i have to rollback drivers or what
<centHOGG> depends on how many years you've overclocked
<tommie-lie> valthyx: um, which means?
<SaW> bloody backtrack 5 r1 has no package installer??
<oCean> SaW: BT is not supported here
<latagore> em, glad I could help
<valthyx> tommie-lie, it is not the full ubuntu, it is a "relative" of ubuntu
<valthyx> it is a distro based on ubuntu
<SaW> it was just a observation my friend :-)
<oCean> valthyx: but it's an unsupported derivative.
<valthyx> oCean, what do you mean?
<auronandace> !derivatives | valthyx
<ubottu> valthyx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<oCean> valthyx: that you should take your support questions to a room where they can support you. Maybe #backtrack-linux
<valthyx> alright, thank you
<jasonmsp> hey all..  Is there anyway to force the left sidebar to hide in ubuntu 11.04.  It seems to want to stay visible on all my workspaces?
<nothingspecial> jasonmsp: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jasonmsp> nothingspecial: thanks
<Trond--> how do i get ubuntu to show my 3 internal hdd in /media ?
<Trond--> permanent
<kroq-gar78> Trond--: use fstab
<edbian> Trond--: make entires for each hdd in /etc/fstab
<kroq-gar78> Trond--: doesnt it automant
<kroq-gar78> *automount
<edbian> Trond--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<kroq-gar78> edbian: thanks ;)
<edbian> :)
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, internal drives aren't ususally automounted
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: interesting.... I only have 1 so I don't know :P
<lambda_x> i need sun-java6, how can I install it
<StayInSkool> oh gawrsh. i know what it is Dr_Willis
<zykotick9> !java | lambda_x
<ubottu> lambda_x: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<StayInSkool> the file is a symlink. i guess ubuntu doesn't resolve HFS+'s symlinks properly?
<scarleo> How can I do a rm but removing everything that DOESN'T match i.e. *.tar?
<StayInSkool> oh it does. but of course it points to / which is no longer the OS X install
<StayInSkool> i'm a dummy
<fr4fr> help, linux ate all my memory!! we actually it is in cache, free, should i worry or do anything special?
<lambda_x> zykotick9: tyvm
<jasonmsp> Where is the setting in compizconfig-settings-manager to force hide the side menu?
<kroq-gar78> jasonmsp: side menu in unity?
<jasonmsp> kroq-gar78: The sidebar.  Yes I just installed the compizconfig-settings-manager and im trying to find what will force hide the sidebar.
<auk> flash is currently broken in the repos?
<kroq-gar78> jasonmsp: look up "confity" on google. I prefer it to ccsm when dealing with unity.
<auk> oh i should be in the +1 channel sorry
<sivik> I install ubuntu without any issues but then during the reboot, grub complains about not being able to find a uuid, what causes that?
<kroq-gar78> jasonmsp: search "unity" in ccsm
<K1ng> !up http://k1ng.php-dev.net/
<Arney> Search engines are driving me crazy! What does -/var/log/ mean?? with the minus sign.
<thangavel> NOBODY HELPS HERE............LOST OF HOPE WAITING FR HOURS
<kroq-gar78> scarleo: look at this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/does-rm-command-has-a-option-exclude-623091/
<Abhijit> !patience | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brontosaurusrex> !package truecrypt
<coz_> thangavel,  sorry I didnt see your original post ,, would you mind repeating it?
<kroq-gar78> brontosaurusrex: !info truecrypt | brontosaurusrex
<kroq-gar78> !info truecrypt | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Package truecrypt does not exist in natty
<jasonmsp> goit it.  Thanks!
<tensorpudding> thangavel: still having gparted trouble?
<thangavel> coz_..i'm trying to repair my corrupted filesystem
<kroq-gar78> Abhijit: you beat me :|
<Guest71158> hail !!
<Abhijit> kroq-gar78, :-p
<kroq-gar78> Abhijit: >:(
<kroq-gar78> thangavel: which type of fs
<tensorpudding> thangavel: gparted can't do that
<theadmin> thangavel: Testdisk may be able to.
<brontosaurusrex> is there an ubuntish version of truecrypt?
<kroq-gar78> brontosaurusrex: trucrypt isn't packaged for ubuntu. you have to get it from truecrypt.org
<brontosaurusrex> or similar?
<thangavel> tensorpudding..yes..i downloaded it..but don't know how to work wit tht..tried all possibilities..but no use
<coz_> thangavel,  ah ok,, I may not be able to help because I have to go to work in just a bit,, however,, dont get frustrated, please,, if people dont know they generally dont respond to a question,, also ,, if no answer comes about here at this time,, also try the ##linux channel
<brontosaurusrex> kroq-gar78, i mean a similar app?
<kroq-gar78> bronto: get te linux version and install
<DrMax> Nvidia driver activated but not currently in use ? what went wrong? (it's a fresh install 11.04+GT520)
<brontosaurusrex> kroq-gar78, ok
<kroq-gar78> brontosaurusrex: as in differnt frontend?
<tensorpudding> thangavel: how is it corrupted?
<tensorpudding> what fs type is it?
<zykotick9> DrMax, that's just a reporting bug - does you 3d work?
<zykotick9> s/you/your/
<nothingspecial> scarleo: shopt -s extglob; rm !(*.tar)
<brontosaurusrex> kroq-gar78, i meant as in something in default ubuntu repos
<DrMax> zykotick9 : somewhat. But I also have partial resolution (something like 480i instead of 1080i)
<IAmNotThatGuy> tensorpudding, I am pinging him in PM as I know his native language =]
<kroq-gar78> brontosaurusrex: that does same functionality as well as truecrypt? If it did, it would probably be just as well known as truecrypt. Sorry, but I don't think there is :(
<zykotick9> DrMax, open nvidia-settings, does it say it's using the nvidia driver?
<Arney> Dose anyone know what "-/var/log" means in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf some commands have -/var while other have /var
<larsselavy>  Hey, i'm looking for a wordpress plugin which permit me to add an agenda with the events i organize to my blog... Anyone has an idea?
<Abhijit> larsselavy, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> larsselavy: try #wordpress
<Corey> larsselavy: Or #wordpress
<thangavel> tensorpudding,,accidentally removed from system while copying
<sivik> larsselavy, check the wordpress channel
<thangavel> tensorpudding..tht is a phone memory card
<bobstew> Hi all\
<thangavel> i tried gpartd
<brontosaurusrex> larsselavy, calendar of some sort?
<bobstew> I want to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Air
<thangavel> tensorpudding...i tried gpartd
<bobstew> How to do
<tensorpudding> thangavel: tried it how
<Arney> Can anyone decrytp this rsyslog.cong line [ *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog ]
<ikonia> Arney: what about it
<thangavel> tensorpudding..actually i'm not comfortable wit tht....tried to format then delete too..none helps...
<Arney> Im trying to send sshd messages from auth.log to sshd.log
<tensorpudding> thangavel: wait, you tried to format?
<tensorpudding> thangavel: that would have deleted all the data
<thangavel> tensorpudding..yes
<llutz> Arney: nothing of those facilities" *.*;auth,authpriv.none  " will be logged to /avr/log/syslog
<ikonia> Arney: that already happens
<Arney> ikonia: its just that the format for the config is bonkers... and the documentation couldn't be skimmer.
<DrMax> zykotick9 : where does it say it? it says 270.41.06 as the version, but not that it's actually in use
<kroq-gar78> thangavel: then you won't really have a chance at recovery...
<ikonia> Arney: sorry, I missunderstood what you where trying to do
<tensorpudding> thangavel: makes it very unlikely that you can recover data
<thangavel> tensorpudding....now i'm not able to copy anything into tht
<thangavel> tensorpudding..i want a clean disk
<kroq-gar78> oh
<Arney> ikonia! That makes sense though... i need to look deeper, thanks!
<thangavel> tensorpudding..i don't want any of my existing data
<DrMax> zykotick9 : it's the proprietary app-thingie that says the driver is activated but not currently in use
<ikonia> Arney you just want authpriv.* /var/log/sshd.log
<Dr_Willis> DrMax:  that app has been known to be wrong. and say they are not in use.. when they are.
<zykotick9> DrMax, i'd guess that is the driver you're using.  To definitively tell what driver you are using you can run "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and see "kernel driver in use" which will say nvidia
<Dr_Willis> DrMax:  run the nvidia-settings tool and see what it says
<StayInSkool> while i'm here might as well ask..
<StayInSkool> in the Unity search box, is there any way to make it select the first search result by default?
<StayInSkool> it's kind of annoying when you have only one search result to still have to press down/right to select it
<llutz> Arney: followed by "authpriv.*  ~" to prevent double-logging
<thangavel> tensorpudding..all options r invisible in tht..only the create partion table was visible..so tried tht..after tht too.nothing else was visible...don't know wht to do?????????//
<tensorpudding> thangavel: you need to format the partition
<Dr_Willis> StayInSkool:  i find the whole way it seraches annoying. :)
<thangavel> tensorpudding..yes
<kroq-gar78> thangavel: make sure it's linux-supported well (ext3&4)
<StayInSkool> Dr_Willis: I won't get into that :P. I just need it to select the result for now
<theadmin> StayInSkool: That's not really a solution, but there's a great app search/launch tool called Launchy, see http://launchy.net
<Arney> llutz: tried it... restarted the rsyslog service and connected to my ssh server... auth.log shows the stuff, sshd.log doesn't
<thangavel> tensorpudding: how to check tht??
<DrMax> Dr_Willis , zykotick9 : ok, there's nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<kroq-gar78> thangavel: if you want to make sure it's ext3/4, go to GParted and make sure it says ext3/4 and not ntfs or anything
<DrMax> how come nouveau is there?
<Arney> llutz: my sshd uses the AUTH facility to log, I'll try that... but I just want SSHD tagged messages to go into sshd.
<thangavel> tensorpudding: it is fat16
<tensorpudding> thangavel: i forget exactly how
<llutz> Arney: then you have to change sshds log-facility
<Duolos> Is there any way to increase the "maximum" volume in linux?  I'm certain my laptop can produce more than a loud whisper.
<Arney> llutz: to what?
<zykotick9> DrMax, you could blacklist nouveau if you wanted, probably won't make any difference however
<kroq-gar78> Duolos: go to sound preferences and boost it
<Arney> llutz: can I make one up out of thin air... say SSHDROCKS
<kroq-gar78> Duolos: it can go beyond 100%
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia drivers are uspposed to blacklist it.
<thangavel> tensorpudding: the filesystem is fat16
<DrMax> ok, so now the only problem I have is that the display seems to be in "hdmi 480i"
<Duolos> kroq-gar78: Through alsamixer it has a limit
<DrMax> instead of the native resolution of the screen at 1900x1200
<llutz> Arney: local7 for example
<kroq-gar78> Duolos: oh, sorry
<DrMax> but ... I seem to have ~1080i of vertical resolution, with a window of ~1700 pixels
<DrMax> it's messed up
<tensorpudding> thangavel: right-click the partition, go to Format To, and choose the right filesystem
<zykotick9> DrMax, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  Just checking.
<DrMax> yes, I do
<zykotick9> DrMax, good.  Just making sure.
<DrMax> it was created by the nvidia-control-thingie
<thangavel> tensorpudding: i did tht..wht next??
<ld> ?DCC SEND "LOLDONGSLOLDONGSLOLDONGSLOL" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<DrMax> hmm. fascinating.
<tensorpudding> thangavel: perform all operations
<tensorpudding> thangavel: there's a button that applies the changes
<tensorpudding> thangavel: it then should format the volume
<llutz> Arney: a list of possible facilities/priorities http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/system-logging-explained-in-linux.html
<domedagen> Nothing happens when I press Execute in Kdevelop but everything works fine in Eclipse and Code::blocks
<Arney> llutz: I gotto pee. Thanks for the help... I'll keep looking for a more elegant solution using syslogtag,contains,sshd
<Arney> llutz: rsyslog is quite powerful, but sooo slimly documented... must be new to narwhal
<thangavel> i did tht too...
<llutz> Arney: those tags are fixed, i doubt rsyslog has own entries
<johnzorn> if I'm at 10.04 is it possible to upgrade to 10.10 and not beyond? if so how?
<domedagen> Ohh wait, ohh have to press build selection first
<domedagen> johnzorn: Yes
<kroq-gar78> johnzorn: If you want support for 10.10 past october on a desktop, then no.
<abou-mocro> hello everyone
<zen933k> Heyo
<abou-mocro> i'm now using lubuntu on virtual box
<abou-mocro> in ubntu :P
<tim167> hi, trying to boot from Live CD, but i get "error: unknown filesystem" and "grub rescue>_" propmt on the second line, can anyone help?
<KM0201> tim167: u get that on the live cd?
<zykotick9> KM0201, livecd's don't use grub, so no
<tim167> KM0201: yes, as far as i know...
<KM0201> zykotick9: thats my point... (thus why i questioned what he said)
<KM0201> tim167: read what zykotick9 said, the live cd does not have grub, so you're not booting the live cd.. what are you trying to accomplish w/ the live cd?
<tim167> i select the "optical disk" to boot from, by pressing F9 at boot time...
<tony_> do not try ubuntu 10.04 not evan kidding
<KM0201> tim167: first thought, is that th edisk isn't burned properly, and it's skipping it, and going to the next boot device (which is your hard drive) and for some reason, you'r egetting grub errors there.
<domedagen> johnzorn: I don't remember how but i've done it before. May I ask why you want to stay with 10.10?
<KM0201> tony_: lol, and why is that?
<tim167> hmm, so for some reason this machine doesn't even try to boot from the CD...?strange because before it did...
<KM0201> tim167: yeah, the grub error, is coming from your hard drive, did you delete a previous linux install or something?
<tony_> it froze my computer and crashed it took like 30 min to boot lol
<domedagen> johnzorn: You do know that it is simple to switch to Gnome from Unity?
<tim167> KM0201: the problem is indeed that it won't boot from the live CD, but the CD should be ok, i used it before...
<KM0201> tim167: i understand that, i just assumed since you're getting a grub error, you're trying to fix a broken ubuntu install.. my suggestion, re-burn the cd
<tony_> i got the live cd to boot and install but after i rebooted it froze up
<whatgivesdude> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an EEE 901 but it only has 4gig of space what do I do to get Ubuntu to install?
<KM0201> tony_: so thats your reason that nobody should try 10.04?..lol
<whatgivesdude> there is no way it needs 4.4g
<whatgivesdude> the iso is only 700mb
<Dr_Willis> whatgivesdude:  you could try lubuntu.  i guess..
<Dr_Willis> you got one of those 4gb sdds ?
<whatgivesdude> but the dude wants 11.04
<whatgivesdude> im fixing it for someone
<whatgivesdude> he wants 11.04
<tony_> yah kinda lol its bad for netbooks thats for shur
<whatgivesdude> dont make sense for the ISO to be 700mb and say it needs 4.4g
<Dr_Willis> if it dont fit.. it wont fit.. you could install to a flash drive, and try to trim it down, then move it over.
<whatgivesdude> a lie is a lie is a lie
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  you expect the iso to be 4gb?
<Dr_Willis> go read the min sys requireents?
<whatgivesdude> no but it doesnt need 4.4g to install if the iso is 700mb
<johnzorn> domedagen, I only have laptops and read that 11.04 is a battery life killer
<tony_> what do u mean?
<Dr_Willis> whatgivesdude:   try installing and see.. I recall doing a full install to a 4gb.. but that left like a few 100mb for ussage
<Dr_Willis> whatgivesdude:  dont forget about the swap partition also
<whatgivesdude> forget it this is a fail distro
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Dr_Willis> demand you rmoney back...
<tony_> dose any body know a way to get linux on a pocket pc
<Dr_Willis> a pocket pc being what eactly?
<tony_> windows mobile device
<Dr_Willis> if its running windows ce - i would doubt if its gong to be possible,.
<tony_> yah it has windows ce 2003
<tommie-lie> tony_: there are some HTC devices I know of that Linux has been ported to
<Dr_Willis> unless you check out google and see if anyone has hacked that specific device.
<Dr_Willis> The ram will be very limitd. as will the disk space..
<skim1776> why is wakeups number is so huge? (powertop statistics)
<tommie-lie> tony_: don't know about others... have a look at xda-developers.com (org, net, don't remember) and look at the surroundings of linwizard (Linux on HTC Wizard)
<ninjaaron> It might be possible with a minimal install or a lighter distro such as Arch or Gentoo.
<Arney> llutz: People seem to be saying this should work for all log messages except dmsg? :msg, contains, "ssh" /var/log/sshd.log
<TL1> Hey
<TL1> I can't install any packages
<TL1> they all give me the same error
<bsmith093> is there a way to pull the last day of chats into the window ( pidgin)
<skim1776> who has problems with battery life on ubuntu 11.04?
<TL1> require to install non trusted packages
<TL1> anyone with a solution plz?
<Dr_Willis> TL1:  how are you trying to install the package? what package?
<skim1776> does anyone have problems with battery life on ubuntu 11.04?
<TL1> i have tried to install code blocks from software center and also album sharper
<zykotick9> skim1776, only people using 11.04 on batteries :p
<TL1> skim1776: you might want to lower the brightness
<TL1> Dr_Willis: i have tried to install code blocks from software center and also album sharper
<zykotick9> TL1, did you add some 3rd party repository?
<skim1776> no, really, I have about 800-900 wakeups when it should be 3
<TL1> yes 0ad
<TL1> zykotick9: yes 0ad game
<Dr_Willis> TL1:  try the command line tools
<tony_> o yah dose andy one no how to become the supper user ?
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  use sudo as needed
<_Rui_> Hello, my system is having some trouble detecting an external LCD. It detects it as a CRT and only allows a resolution of 1024x768 when its a FullHD monitor. My graphics card is an NVidia (I'm using the NVidia proprietary drivers)and a few weeks ago I didn't have this problem. I'm on a fresh install and the problem persists. Is this a common issue? How can it be fixed?
<TL1> should i delete 0ad repository
<TL1> im on lucid
<zykotick9> _Rui_, wow trying #debian 1st then #ubuntu - that's rare
<skim1776> Rui, I also have 2 graphic cards and one of them is Nvidia, do you have problems with battery life?
<sum1nil> hi all
<ninjaaron> tony_:   If you want to remain a super user, you can type  "su,"
<sum1nil> how does one check their locale settings?
<tony_> supper user forever no sudo neede again
<skim1776> it's not recommended
<zykotick9> tony_, don't
<oCean> cs /o
<tony_> y?
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  shall we just give you a hammer now to smash your pc with?
<tony_> yes
<Dr_Willis> learn to use sudo properly as needed...
<ninjaaron> tony_: it only lasts for that terminal or tty session.
<domedagen> sum1nil: Locale settings?
<tony_> o u cant change it so u dont need sudo any more
<skim1776> please, I'm crazy with this problem - battery life with ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  you mean you wan tto use su or what exactly........
<sum1nil> yes it is a perl error; trying to set up a chroot environment
<sum1nil> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<tony_> never mind
<ninjaaron> tony_:  however, it is possible to log in as root.  This is not advisable at all, but if you really want to know how to destroy your system, I will tell you how to do this in Ubuntu if it is really what you want.
<tony_> yah
<tony_> tell me
<tony_> lol
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  unless you realy understand how linux and root works.. You should use sudo as needed...
<domedagen> Anyone uses Kdevelop here?
<w30> _Rui_, my laptop has a hardware button for CRT; Does your computer have abutton or perhaps a bios setting for the external monitor?
<ninjaaron> tony: I'm not suggesting you do this, but here it is:
<oCean> ninjaaron: don't
<oCean> tony_: this channel is not going to advise you this particular thing. You can use sudo
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Dr_Willis> hes not even sure what hes asking.. :)
<ninjaaron> Come on now, there is such a thing as freedom of information.  He has the warning, and he's free to do what he likes with his own system.
<oCean> ninjaaron: this has nothing to do with freedom. It's about the support this channel can give. Please drop the discussion
<ninjaaron> Is it allowed to tell in a private channel?
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps if he would clarify his exact needs...  but untill then. the url i gave - has some decent info on  usssage of sudo and root shells in ubuntu.
<oCean> ninjaaron: and then you're going to be 24x7 around to fix whatever he's might break?
<ninjaaron> well, no.
<ninjaaron> I see your point.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<maujhsn> I am trying to set my GPG Key as my default key by entering this line in your ~/.bashrc.
<maujhsn> What is the command to grant me permission
<maujhsn> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ~/.bashrc
<maujhsn> bash: /home/ubuntu/.bashrc: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> theres more to sudo then  'some annoying command you type to get root access' also.  but most of its other fetures are rarely needed by common desktop users
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  you normally dont run the .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  its ran by the shell on login.
<zykotick9> maujhsn, you're trying to execute ~/.bashrc - thus the permission denied
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  its a text file you can EDIT if you wan tto add commands to it
<Dr_Willis> gedit .bashrc
<tony_> i know onw that will let u go thrugh every fiel u have nautilus
<Jimmio> Hey all. My USB audio device is shown in the sound preferences, yet it's not available as an input device. What could be the issue? I kind of need it. (M-Audio Fast Track Pro)
<jpds> maujhsn: You're looking for: source ~/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  are you wanting to RUN the file? or edit the file?
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto half way down the page!
<tony_> is there a way to run windows fiels without wine?
<Dr_Willis> tony_:  depends on the file i imagine.. most likely.. no
<Jimmio> tony_: If you mean executables, no.
<brandon> Hello, how do I format a USB Flash disk in Ubuntu?
<tony_> ok and i tryed ti get synce to work with my pda and it dosent
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn: 'by entering this line in your ~/.bashrc.'   ===> to means mean you EDIT your .bashrc and put the command at the end.
<jpds> maujhsn: Like I said: "source ~/.bashrc"
<zykotick9> brandon, the same way you format anything else, there are several option available to you
<xangua> brandon: right clic-format; you can also do it with gparted
<brandon> zykotick9, What options are available to me?
<brandon> xangua, I can't find it when I right click.
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis  Why do I feel that a sudo should be entered first?
<zykotick9> brandon, gparted is probably what you are looking for.  I'd personally use fdisk then mkfs - but you probably want MS formatting.
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  for editing your own USERS .bashrc? its not...
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  sudo is for doing things to the whole system/system wide..
<brandon> Okay, thank you both. I shall go try that right now. :)
<zykotick9> maujhsn, DON'T use sudo - or the ownership will be wrong!
<syrinx_priest> Hi all.  Has anyone been able to get Thunderbird to work with the Message Indicator in Natty?
<ninjaaron> So anyway, I just discovered this IRC thing, and I'm trying to figure out how to register with freenode.  The wiki says something about a "server tab," but I don't know what that is.  I'm in empathy
<edwardthefma> hey can some 1 help me get chntpw
<xangua> syrinx_priest: there are some addons for that on the thunderbird addon site
<zykotick9> ninjaaron, i'd recommend getting a real IRC client xchat is popular for GUI, or irssi for cli
<ikonia> ninjaaron: if you join #freenode and ask, they will help you
<tony_> well c u peps later i have to go work  :P
<maujhsn> zykotick9 I am the owner!
<zykotick9> maujhsn, that's good - keep it that way, don't use sudo
<syrinx_priest> xangua: Thanks, I'll check em.
<ninjaaron> ok, will do. Thanks
<photon> how can I update my kernel without upgrading to a newer Ubuntu version? I'm on 10.04.
<mah454> How can I enable Xorg for listen TCP ? (ubuntu-11.04)
<zykotick9> photon, do you have a reason to upgrade the kernel?
<mah454> How can I enable or configure Xorg for listen TCP ? (ubuntu-11.04)
<kryl> hi
<photon> zykotick9: yes, obviously, otherwise I would not ask.
<photon> zykotick9: are there problems to be expected when doing what I want to do?
<hatch> (10.04) how do I add programs to the quick launch panel at the top that aren't in the 'add to panel' list ?
<zykotick9> mah454, "xhost +" will disable all security (not recommended), i don't know what the proper procedure is.
<photon> hatch: there's the custom application launcher option.
<kryl> I broke my system by trying to move partition. Actually I can read some files but some binary seems to be corrupted while the booting sequence. Do you know a way to repair the system via livecd. or something who will check binary for size or other and try to re-install them ?
<photon> hatch: this should do what you want.
<brandon> zykotick9: xangua: GParted worked perfectly, thank you my friends. Have a nice day. :)
<hatch> ahh there it is thanks photon
<photon> you're welcome
<yeats> !kernel | photon
<ubottu> photon: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<kryl> I use reiserfs partition and used gparted to move it while it crashed
<zykotick9> kryl, (old joke follows) why are you using murderfs?  Doesn't make sense to me personally.
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: lol
<photon> yeats: ah thanks. is there any reason why the automatic updates will only provide minor kernel updates, but not major ones? e.g. it will update from 2.6.32-31 to 2.6.32-33, but NOT from 2.6.32 to 2.6.33.
<kroq-gar78> photon: probably stability
<user332> i just install ubuntu 11.4 and the new environment  is not appeared. i mean im still using the 10.04 environment. what can i do to change it?
<thangavel> had a good time..feeling so good..bye
<kryl> because I used it in production since many years without any problems and it doesn't use a lot of true size on hardrive.  tools are very useful to hot resize for mysql snapshot and much more ... nothing to reproach to this fs :)
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis, zykotick9, jpds  CAN I PLEASE GET A CONSENSUS  THAT THIS IS THE TERMINAL COMMAND TO RUN "source ~/.bashrc" THEN RUN "export GPGKEY=D8FCXXXXXXX"
<Trond--> Is it possible to rename the boot ssd?
<odsel> photon: every distro will keep the major version for its life time. upgrade distro will upgrade major version
<kryl> the problem is not reiserfs, it's gparted who crashed since moving system partition :)
<yeats> photon: that's apparently ubuntu policy, to stay on one major version per release (haven't seen that written down anywhere - I'm inferring from experience ;-) )
<zykotick9> Trond--, do you mean LABEL?  Are you using EXT?
<skim1776> who uses cent os?
<photon> Alright. Thanks guys.
<oCean> skim1776: has nothing to do with #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> skim1776: the people in #centos do
<kroq-gar78> user332: do you mean the same environment or is it REALLY 10.04? If you upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04, you had to do 10.04 -> 10.10 then -> 11.04
<skim1776> sorry, I meant "who uses 11.04"?
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: lol
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: and I use 11.04 64bit
<Dr_Willis> mansson_:  thats actually 2 commands
<skim1776> is it a common problem for 11.04(32-bit in my case) that battery life is poor?
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  thats actually 2 commands..
<ikonia> skim1776: there is some bugs for it
<skim1776> is there anything to do with it?
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: there is a power issue in the 2.6.38 kernel
<ikonia> skim1776: bugs are being worked on
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: lemme find the link to solution....
<user332> <kroq-gar78> no it is 11.04 but when the install finish it says that my drivers are not install ant it should use the traditional environment
<zykotick9> user332, what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<kroq-gar78> user332: maybe your computer isn't powerful enough or sometin. could be driver issue. I'm not the right guy to ask (I know nothin about drivers, etc.)
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: here's the link: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=1
<skim1776> kroq-gar78, who's lemme?
<skim1776> kroq-gar78 thanks, did it help you?
<user332> <zykotick9>, nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: lemme="let me"
<zykotick9> skim1776, "lemme" is "let me"
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: not really sure if it did help me. The comments on that post seemed liked it helped other ppl.
<zykotick9> user332, in Additional Drivers (or whatever it's called these days) do you see an option for installing an nvidia driver?
<skim1776> then how do you work with this problem?
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis YES BUT THE FIRST COMMAND IS THE IMPORTANT.
<kroq-gar78> !caps | maujhsn
<ThOr101> Noob question, sorry: How do I change the app that starts when I insert a CD-ROM, I made a bad decision, and can't figure out how to change it back.
<ubottu> maujhsn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zykotick9> !caps > maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn, please see my private message
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: what do you mean?
<user332> zykotick9, im now activating the nvidia
<skim1776> kroq-gar78 how do you work with poor battery life?
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: Do you mean "how do I resolve it"?
<zykotick9> user332, that should solve you issue
<zykotick9> s/you/your/
<ThOr101> Using gnome if that makes a difference.
<skim1776> I meant "how do you live with that"
<ThOr101> got it, it's in nautilus
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: I work fine with that patch and otherwise
<user332> zykotick9, thank for the help
<maujhsn> zykotickSorry!
<zykotick9> !tab > maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  the first command just rereads the  .bashrc and any commands in it...
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: also, the battery on my computer is pretty good - 2 hours of relatively high usage, and 5-7 hours idle time...
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis Sorry for shouting!  "~/.bashrc"!  Correct yes or no?
<zykotick9> maujhsn, no - "source ~/.bashrc"
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:  correct for what?   This is all rather basic bash stuff. You are seeming to get confused about...
<Dr_Willis> maujhsn:   the command 'source' rereads the files contents..  'source foo' can be abrevveated as ' . foo' also
<Dr_Willis> its just saveing you from opening anew terminal to get the new .bashrc changes to take effect
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, .bashrc isn't executable
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  it dosent need to be for source...
<Dr_Willis> source reads the file as if you entered all the commands into the current shell
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, true - but you can't "./bashrc"
<Dr_Willis> I never said you could that i saw......
<Dr_Willis> or needed to
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis First time using this command so yes it has caused some confusion for me!
<Dr_Willis> that would most likely spawn stuff to the child shell also..
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. go spend an hr or 2 reading bash tutorials
<Dr_Willis> that guide is a bit annoying in how they ar formating what shell commands are used and how they differ from the text output, and what to enter in a file..
<danileigh79> Can you install Plasma on top of GNOME and chose between them at start up?
<kroq-gar78> danileigh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: will that reninstall the whole ubuntu OS, or just the desktop enviroment?
<OerHeks> danileigh79, yes, you can install Kubuntu & choose GDM at login.
<kroq-gar78> danileigh: make sure it doesn't remove anything when it does install. It really shouldn't uninstall anything. It'll be a big download
<kroq-gar78> !info kubuntu-desktop | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.222.1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: kk, by the way, from LA?
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, no...
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: sorry, lol, thought you were as KROQ is a popular Los Angeles radio station
<chisholm> is there a channel specifically for talk about running boxee on ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, lol didn't know that. I'm "kroq-gar" from warhammer (tabletop game)
<moes> When I installed Lucid I ended up with my login and root password being the same..I tried to change using sudo passwd but they are still the same...What should I use to change root.
<bullgard4_> At a quiz I won a USB thumb drive. GParted shows an exclamation mark next to the partition designator /dev/sdb1. Information about /dev/sdb1: "Can't open /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory. Cant initialize 'H.' mlabel: Cannot initialize drive.' What does 'H.' for?
<Guest71158> i have arouter with busybox
<danileigh79> moes: tried the password option in system admin menu?
<Guest71158> i need to change the ip_conntrack_max
<Guest71158> any infos ?
<bullgard4_> s/does/does stand/
<chisholm> moes: what do you mean by your root password? the one that is asked for when using sudo?
<danileigh79> moes: er, system, pref, passwords
<MoL0ToV> one question: howto redownload /etc/grub.d directory?
<MoL0ToV>  i tryed to do a apt-get purge grub and then apt-get install grub
<MoL0ToV>  but don't work..
<danileigh79> MoL0ToV: try it while booting fom live usb or cd
<zykotick9> MoL0ToV, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub"
<MoL0ToV> danileigh79, the problem is not to be able to boot
<moes> chisholm, Yes the one when opening synaptic and or using sudo
<danileigh79> MoL0ToV: what zykotick9 said
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: holy crap you weren't kidding about it being big, 700mb...
<chisholm> moes: typically the sudo password is the same as the user's password, I'm not sure if there is a way to set two passwords so that you have to enter something different when asking for heightened privildges
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, lol yeah....
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: there isnn't a way to only dl Plasma itself??
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, what's Plasma? I only know KDE
<skim1776> Plasma is KDE?
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: it's trying to dl a whole Kubuntu install from scratch, Plasma is on the "blue" desktop gui... still uses all of the normal ubuntu stuff already installed
<MoL0ToV> zykotick9, no, /etc/grub.d/XX_os_prober is not present. howto replace all these files?
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, "sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop"?
<chisholm> moes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356669
<skim1776> why do you use apt-get but not aptitude?
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: , k will try that
<Julian_> how do I update using terminal
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: IDK. Just some tutorials had it in the beginning of my ubuntu-ized life and now I just use apt-get. I don't even think oneiric has aptitude, but onyl has apt
<zykotick9> Julian_, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kroq-gar78> Julian_: update like from 10.04 to 10.10, etc. or a few packages?
<KenyanLyrics> k
<Julian_> 10.10 to 11
<skim1776> kroq-gar78, I just heard that aptitude is improved version of apt-get
<zykotick9> skim1776, it is
<kroq-gar78> skim1776: interesting.
<skim1776> but everyone still uses apt-get
<skim1776> idk why
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: then why did they remove it from 11.10?
<zykotick9> skim1776, ubuntu's choice
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, ^
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: why? if its better why stick with "worse" stuff?
<skim1776> zykotick9, where is apt used except for ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> skim1776, debian?
<surge> is jewbuntu real or fake?
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, i couldn't tell you?  doesn't make sense to me
<danileigh79> kroq-gar78: still pretty big, almost 300mb, how can I increase the size of my Ubuntu partition without damaging any data from my WinXP partition?
<MoL0ToV> zykotick9, i remember that exist a command to do a program config
<skim1776> aptitude and apt-... are both interfaces of dpkg, but apt-... resolves dependencies problems worse and doesn't handle search
<kroq-gar78> danileigh79, not too sure. Try booting into XP and then resizing ur ntfs paritition from there. In ubuntu, enlarge your ext fs
<kasi> is it possible to use a sata3 drive with a sata2 connector?
<MoL0ToV> what is the command? apt-get pkg-config, or something
<kroq-gar78> MoL0ToV, what are you trying to do?
<maujhsn> Dr_Willis The cause for all the confusion earlier was this issue: "The program 'gpg-agent' is currently not installed."!
<hatch> is there a command I can do to force ubuntu to create a file system index so that 'find' doesn't take so long?
<Phase> I'm looking for a way to cap the download rate of a streaming youtube video? On our crappy internet connection one youtube video thats longer than a minute or so generally makes everything lag until it's done loading.. any ideas?
<kasi> The connector is the same, I mean is it possible to use a sata 3 drive with a sata 2 chipset?
<mbrigdan> Hey, is anyone else getting "Warning: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when they try to install anything with apt? (I'm on 64 bit natty)
<Julian_> i just ran "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it says a package needs to be reinstalled, how do i do that
<chisholm> kasi: that should be fine
<bullgard4_> At a quiz I won a USB thumb drive. GParted shows an exclamation mark next to the partition designator /dev/sdb1. Information about /dev/sdb1: "Can't open /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory. Cant initialize 'H.' mlabel: Cannot initialize drive.' What does 'H.' stand for?
<kroq-gar78> Julian_: which ubuntu version do you habve and which package will be reinstalled?
<kasi> chisholm: can I test which chipset I have in linux? I can use 'hdparm -t' to see the throughput.
<MoL0ToV> kroq-gar78, i simply want to redownload the files stored in /etc/grub.d/01_os_prober  01_linux... etc : are missing
<Julian_> 10.4 caine
<kroq-gar78> MoL0ToV, can't you get it from somebody?
<chisholm> kasi: I'm not sure on that one
<MagicJ> I have a gateway netbook - all works well except - it does not seem to see either the internal microphone nor the microphone jack.  What do I need to add for these
<Vidalia> --d
<kroq-gar78> Julian_, run "sudo apt-get upgrade" and pastebin it
<Vidalia> .a
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | Julian_
<ubottu> Julian_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MoL0ToV> kroq-gar78, no i want to reinstall
<Vidalia> !a
<MoL0ToV> kroq-gar78, is possibile to reinstall but i don't remember how...
<defunkt> is anyone familiar with likewise-open?
<MoL0ToV> if i do a apt-get install <package> also conf are replaced?
<kroq-gar78> MoL0ToV, sudo grub-install /dev/sda (replace /dev/sda with whatever your using)
<MoL0ToV> i want this
<MoL0ToV> kroq-gar78, is not my problem
<skim1776> once I entered "apt-get install libnss3-ld" and it deleted half of my programs and network driver
<zykotick9> MoL0ToV, try "sudo apt-get --force-confmiss --reinstall install grub"
<defunkt> im having a problem with random laptops not authenticating and then later in the day they will... not always the same laptops
<MoL0ToV> zykotick9, your option don't exist
<MoL0ToV> in my apt-get...
<bullgard4_> defunkt: You better descibe precisely what error message you obtain.
<defunkt> i dont get an error other than "authentication error" i dont see anything in syslog or messages
<defunkt> thats where im getting stumped
<defunkt> ive read the admin manuall and follwoed their troubleshooting steps
<defunkt> the devices are joined to the dopmain
<defunkt> ppingable to the Domain controller
<defunkt> and vicaversa
<defunkt> everything looks fine in the troubleshooting steps on likewise-open 5.4 admin manual except i cannot search for a domain user
<zykotick9> !enter | defunkt
<ubottu> defunkt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Julian_> i paste bin it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671826/plain/
<kroq-gar78> Julian_: hmmm.... what happens when you do "sudo apt-get clean" and then re-run "sudo apt-get upgrade
<kroq-gar78> "
<defunkt> the problem is that its not always the same laptop experienceing the problem.  sometimes the laptop that didnt work an hour ago works fine now. and a laptop that worked great an hour ago doesnt work
<Polah> skim1776: Is that -ld or -1d?
<Phase> I'm looking for a way to cap the download rate of a streaming youtube video? On our crappy internet connection one youtube video thats longer than a minute or so generally makes everything lag until it's done loading.. any ideas?
<zykotick9> MoL0ToV, sorry - perhaps if you find the DEB in /var/cache/apt you can use "dpkg -i --force-confmiss GRUB_FILE.deb"
<skim1776> Polah, I guess ld with L(lemonade)
<Polah> skim1776: What did you install it for?
<skim1776> firefox
<MoL0ToV> zykotick9, i try to reinstall grub-pc deps...
<skim1776> I removed firefox from ubuntu software center, then I wanted to install firefox 5 with apt-get
<kroq-gar78> if I remove "quiet" from  the grub boot option, will ubuntu boot faster?
<mbrigdan> Hey, is anyone else getting "Warning: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when they try to install anything with apt? (I'm on 64 bit natty)
<Julian_> i get the samething when i run sudo apt-get clean
<ArseneRei> Is any one having terminal refresh issues with natty? Whether it's urxvt or xterm the terminal looks weird and only updates properly when it's not focused.
<kroq-gar78> mbrigdan: happened some time ago
<do0> Please help ! My cdrom is not working .... when run "eject" command then nothing happening. There is the output from "eject -v" command : http://pastebin.com/VmxeQywH
<kroq-gar78> Julian_: sorry then, can
<kroq-gar78> 't help you. Someone else who knows more about this can probably help.
<mbrigdan> kroq-gar78: is it still happening for you?
<Julian_> no problem thanx Kroq-gar78
<kroq-gar78> mbrigdan: no, I had to do something with the authentication keys I think. google "ubuntu apt authentication error"
<Polah> skim1776: I see libnss3-1d which is to do with networking, I can't find anything for "libnss3-ld" other than some reports that it's deleted things for other people too. I guess the only thing you can do is look at your apt log (/var/log/apt/history.log) and reinstall what was removed.
<MoL0ToV> zykotick9, purging and reinstalling grub-commons solved my problem
<MoL0ToV> thankyou
<kroq-gar78> mbrigdan: I mean "ubuntu apt "Warning: The following packages cannot be authenticated!""
<TheEvilPhoenix> kroq-gar78:  can you pastebin the entire message?
<mbrigdan> kroq-gar78: alright, google time. Thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> kroq-gar78:  sounds like the PGP keys arent available on your system to authenticate them
<Calinou_> hi, I just installed 11.04, but I lost all my files
<Calinou_> my home, etc is not there
<do0> someone please help me
<Calinou_> I didn't replace the 10.04...
<Polah> Calinou_: Because you probably formatted your drive.
<Calinou_> just, I didn't used the upgrade function because it never works
<bullgard4_> do0: It says: "CD-ROM eject command succeeded." So you probably did not load inigtially a CD in your CDROM drive.
<mbrigdan> kroq-gar78: Huh, just running an apt-get update fixed it. Weird. Thanks for the help.
<Calinou_> didn't seen any checkbox to not format...
<domedagen> ANyone in here uses Kdevelop?
<bullgard4_> s/inigtially/initially/
<Xunubi> Hi all, small problem has me stumped.. My microphone is feeding directly to my speakers instead of to applications like skype for example (if i speak into my mic, it plays out of my speakers)
<bullgard4_> Xunubi: Skype is a proprietary program. I cannot help you.
<do0> bullgard4, Should it not open the cdrom ..... ? If i even load any cd/dvd and try to eject then it ejecting and at least i need to reboot for ejecting it....
<do0> dunno what is problem (first time)
<Xunubi> bullgard4: Skype is just one example, its the same with sound-recorder and all other audio related services, the issue appears to be with linux itself.
<zykotick9> do0, lol - i'm having the same problem, i'm actually going to reboot to test.  I see the same "success" message with the -v switch?  BRB.
<zykotick9> do0, also the eject button on my cd isn't working?
<do0> yeah
<bullgard4_> do0: Opening a CDROM means destroying it. --  This cannot be your aim.
<rodhash> Hello gusy.. What's the purpose of the symbolic lynk /usr/src/linux? I've some verions of the kernel installed, to which one should it point to? Also, do I really need to have this symbolic link?
<kroq-gar78> bullgard4_, so what if skype's proprietary? its in the official partner repos. He said apps LIKE skype.
<kroq-gar78> rodhash, do "readlink /usr/src/linux" to find where it points to
<do0> bullgard4, Then will i not out the CD from cdrom heh
<do0> ?
<zykotick9> do0, well, after restart it's working?
<rodhash> rodhash@rod-t400:~$ readlink /usr/src/linux
<rodhash> linux-3.0
<rodhash> But what's the purpose of this symbolic link?? Can I just remove it with no issues to my Ubuntu?
<bullgard4_> do0: Do you know what a CD is? Do you know what a CDROM is?
<rodhash> Should /usr/src/linux point to source or headers?
<kroq-gar78> rodhash, I would think headers. AFAIK Ubuntu doesnt store source on the computer...
<do0> zykotick9, no ... I need to be ready to press the the CDROM button before starting the X server(Gui)
<do0> bullgard4, any doubt?
<zykotick9> do0, i meant for me it's working after restart.
<rodhash> I have the source since I've compiled the kernel
<zykotick9> do0, personally i last used by cdrom yesterday with KVM, so I'm guessing that's what messed it up on my end.
<bullgard4_> rodhash: It points to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32 in Lucid.
<bullgard4_> do0: Yes.
<do0> zykotick9, What should i do ? bullgard4 OK then i am sorry
<zykotick9> do0, sorry i don't know.  best of luck.
<do0> zykotick9, thanks
<do0> zykotick9, wow eject -T /dev/sr0 command is work perfect
<Smilex> if I'm using Wubi, is it possible to still access the data that is on my Windows?
<bullgard4_> do0: First you should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-ROM.
<zykotick9> do0, "ls -l /dev/cdrom" does it point to sr0?
<rodhash> Guys, if I remove the symlink /usr/src/linux, will that affect my system?
<do0> zykotick9, yeah "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-08-22 18:19 /dev/cdrom -> sr1"
<zykotick9> do0, notice the sr1 vs sr0?
<yeats> rodhash: why would you want to remove it?
<rodhash> yeats: I don't, I just want to understand why I need this symlink
<bullgard4_> rodhash: Then some documentation programs will not work properly.
<do0> zykotick9, Perhaps i did not understand you.. Googling ... . bullgard4 OK thanks for the link
<p3rsist> Hi guys. What's the dpkg to see package directories after installation package
<domedagen> anyone here uses KDEVELOP?
<yeats> rodhash: I would recommend leaving it alone and doing some research about it to learn how/why kernel symlinks are used
<domedagen> !
<oldos2er> p3rsist, dpkg -L <package name>
<zykotick9> do0, try "eject /dev/sr1" i expect it NOT to work, then try "eject /dev/sr0"
<Xunie> Weird, after a while my internet stops working. I can't connect but the rest of my network is unaffected.
<TheEvilPhoenix> domedagen:  if you already asked and didnt get an answer, don't repeat yourself.
<Xunie> Same subnet btw.
<Xunie> Anyhow, dhclient doesn't get an IP address, I deleted all leases and tried again, still nothing.
<yeats> !anyone | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KM0201> Xunie: i've been having that issue the last couple of days.
<rodhash> Weird, I have a fresh Ubuntu installed on my VM.. and there's no symlink
<do0> zykotick9, First command did not worked but worked "eject /dev/sr0"
<zykotick9> do0, so the default cdrom is pointing to the wrong drive - it's pointing to sr1
<yeats> rodhash: I don't have a symlink there either, fwiw
<oes> Hello !
<em> yeats: why do you prefer symlinks
<KM0201> Xunie:  usually i disconnect from my wireless network, and then reconnect, and all is ok.. i think i narrowed my problem down this morning though... my router (for some reason).. was trying to call for the same IP address that was assigned to my laptop
<do0> i see
<bullgard4_> do0: Please read also the chapter "Technology" in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drive.
<yeats> em: I don't - I was just helping rodhash
<KM0201> sorry, my NAS. was trying to call for the same IP address as my laptop
<do0> zykotick9, How can i fix it please?
<em> yeats: but don't you also prefer symlinks?
<em> yeats: you prefer hard links?
<yeats> em: I'm not sure what you're asking
<em> yeats: when you make a link do you tend to use a symbolic link or a hard link?
<deltafoss> what is the font name for twitter
<yeats> em: symbolic link
<zykotick9> do0, "cd /dev", then "sudo rm cdrom" then "sudo ln -s /dev/sr0 cdrom" should work
<Xunubi> Could someone possibly give me the name of the default sound mixer for ubuntu 10.04 ? :)
<em> yeats: so what is the best explanation for your tendency?
<yeats> em: do you have a support question?
<em> Nope
<bullgard4_> Xunubi: alsamixer
<do0> zykotick9, Thank you very much for the help. It worked
<zykotick9> do0, glad to help
<do0> bullgard4, why are you trying to confuse me please?
<Xunie`> <Xunie`> KM0201 and it crapped out again.
<Xunie`> <Xunie`> BTW, I installed this version of ubuntu ages ago, I updated it everytime.
<Xunie`> <Xunie`> Unplugging the cable and plugging it back in again seems to help.
<KM0201> Xunie`: bad ethernet cable maybe?  replace it
<Bilz> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and the look is completely different. in trying to get to system -> administration etc, how!?
<p3rsist> oldos2er, Thanks ;)
<chisholm> Bilz: it's at the bottom of the power menu in the top right corner fo the screen
<Xunie`> KM0201, dunno dude, I didn't replace the cable. Cables usually break without stressing them.
<Xunie`> After a while, I get this in the kern.log:
<do0> zykotick9, thanks again
<Xunie`> Aug 21 21:09:19 epicurus kernel: [  595.612762] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: eth0: link down
<Xunie`> Aug 21 21:09:35 epicurus kernel: [  611.471475] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: eth0: link up
<do0> bye
<KM0201> Xunie`: well there you go... link down.. it's losing its connection, that suggests either your cable, or your NIC.
<home> How can I get networking betweeing win7 and ubuntu 10.10?
<bullgard4_> Bilz: After having keyed in your username, look a the bottom line of the screen. There is a menu. There please select "Classical Ubuntu".
<home> I get an error
<home> anyway I Can access my win 7 files?
<home> need to transfer them
<Bilz> christo_m, cheers
<Xunubi> <bullgard4_> thanks
<Bilz> bullgard4, thanks. getting on that :p
<chisholm> home, I heard of some issue with win 7 and 10.10, i didn't try it myself but it is working with 11.04
<home> damn
<chisholm> home: is there a reason you don't want to use 11.04?
<home> Yes
<home> I dont want to upgrade
<home> might as well get 11.10
<chisholm> home: why don't you want to upgrade?
<home> Well, I dont like unity for one
<home> You know what/
<home> I wil lupgrade
<chisholm> home: you don't have to use unity
<home> all my ppas support 11.04
<home> I know
<home> lol
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> Sorry, FloodBot1
<home> Anyways, will upgrade to 11.04, hopefully it does not break XD
<chisholm> home: good luck
<bullgard4_> At a quiz I won a USB thumb drive. GParted shows an exclamation mark next to the partition designator /dev/sdb1. Information about /dev/sdb1: "Can't open /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory. Cant initialize 'H.' mlabel: Cannot initialize drive.' What does 'H.' stand for?
<Xunie`> KM0201, replaced cable, we shall see.
<Xunie`> BTW, I've only spent some small time on windows, and there it does not do it.
<KM0201> Xunie`: hopefully that works.
<Somelauw> Hi, did anyone try terminator?
<Xunie`> I forgot to mentioned that.
<Parameter> bullgard4, do ls /dev/sdb* in terminal
<Xunie`> Somelauw, "I'll be back." or do you mean some other terminator?
<KM0201> Xunie`: i dunno, seems t be the only explanation for something randomly dropping like that
<Parameter> to see if /dev/sdb1 or any other partitions exist
<Somelauw> Xunie`: I mean a terminal emulator.
<Xunie`> :P
<ikonia> bullgard4_: do you ever read the documentation before asking in this channel ?
<Somelauw> I don't know which terminal to pick. I will try terminator.
<bullgard4_> Parameter:  '~$ ls /dev/sdb* ; /dev/sdb'
<ikonia> bullgard4_: the documentation covers the partition flags, and the gui displaying partition flags
<Parameter> bullgard4, /dev/sdb being the output?
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Do you ever read a question before you are challenging it?
<ikonia> bullgard4_: yes,
<Parameter> you can partition it with fdisk
<Xunie`> Wrong button! :(
<Parameter> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Parameter> type in m
<Parameter> to see the options
<ikonia> bullgard4_: research the partition flags
<bullgard4_> Parameter: yes.
<Parameter> and then you'll see that c creates a new partition
<Parameter> (or some other letter)
<ikonia> bullgard4_: the "h" is for a "hidden" partition
<Parameter> and then you can use mkfs on a partition to create its filesystem
<bullgard4_> ikonia: There is no 'h'. There is a 'H.'
<ikonia> bullgard4_: h = H
<ikonia> bullgard4_: it's the same letter
<mongy> you think usb-creator will make a bootable stick from the alternative iso?
<ikonia> bullgard4_: the support resource for gparted is on irc.gnome.org #gparted as noted on gparted.sourceforge.net
<Somelauw> I have a problems with terminals. For some reason Ctrl+Left  prints D in some applications. This happens both with gnome-terminal and terminator.
<Gredeu> anyone using mainline kernel on natty ?
<sum1nil> what is the mainline kernel, Gredeu?
<Gredeu> its a 3.x linux kernel
<yeats> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sum1nil> o i c
<christo_m> Bilz: ??
<zykotick9> Somelauw, by "some applications" do you mean vi?  if so, install vim.
<etech> Loving Oneiric Alpha 2 - great work!
<Somelauw> zykotick9: I mean weechat for example.
<Somelauw> vim works always
<Mayday> hi
<qkslvrwolf> Hello!  I'm trying to get a netgear wna1000m usb wireless adaptor to work with lucid.
<w30> etech, so. give us a one line review!!
<qkslvrwolf> I've read teh forum here and followed teh instructions
<qkslvrwolf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806839
<zykotick9> Somelauw, sorry i haven't heard of that before, the arrow keys in default vi cause the D stuff.  good luck.
<qkslvrwolf> lsmod shows the (apparently) correct driver.
<Mayday> when i install ubuntu it asked me about partition, what is mount point?
<qkslvrwolf> lsusb show the netgear adaptor
<Mayday> i set partition and it ask me about mount point (like /, /boot, /home, etc)
<qkslvrwolf> but I have no wlan0 in ifconfig.
<qkslvrwolf> help?
<ikonia> !install | Mayday
<ubottu> Mayday: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Somelauw> Why use vi if there is vim, elvis and gedit anyway?
<Mayday> ikonia, just wondering what is mount point
<bullgard4_> Parameter: '~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb; ...; This doesn't look like a partition table; This doesn't look like a partition table." Gparted identified this thumb drive as 'File System=fat16' though.
<Mayday> could i set it as (/) ?
<zykotick9> Mayday, you need / for sure.  A mount point is the location a paritition gets "mounted" to on root (/).
<ikonia> Mayday: the document explains it
<etech> Xubuntu Oneiric A2 running well on my Dell Mini  9
<ikonia> bullgard4_: it probably doesn't have a valid partition table on it
<Mayday> if i have Windows on another partition, then i'll be able to create boot-loader, kind of grub, or lilo, right?
<Parameter> bullgard4_, I think the same as ikonia
<ikonia> Mayday: grub, yes
<Parameter> it may not have a pre-existing partition on it
<bullgard4_> ikonia: #gparted in irc.gnome.org is pretty empty. There are 3 names listed including me.
<home> wow
<home> the update
<home> is taking
<home> too long
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mayday> what about swap?
<ikonia> bullgard4_: thats the support channel though, there is also a forum and a mailing list
<Mayday> i set mount point as (/) but it asked me about swap too
<ikonia> Mayday: the document I've linked to explains it
<valthyx> guys, how large a swap should be? let's say my ram is 4gb
<Mayday> ikonia, i can't find it there
<bullgard4_> Parameter: I will try to partition it myself.
<ikonia> valthyx: as big as you need it to be, depends on what you need
<zykotick9> valthyx, if you need hybernation, it's amount of RAM + a little bit.
<ikonia> Mayday: which document did you read
<w30> etech, that's too know; I might inherit one of those. XP doesn't work for shoot on it.
<Mayday> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation
<Parameter> bullgard4_, sure, but it is useful to add filesystem(s) after that
<Parameter> with mkfs
<Parameter> for example
<Parameter> mkfs -t msdos /dev/sdb1
<bullgard4_> ikonia: I know that there are forums and mailing lists. And I do use them.
<Mayday> should swap be in another partition?
<Parameter> msdos creates a fat16 filesystem
<bullgard4_> Parameter: Yes.
<zykotick9> Mayday, often, yes
<Parameter> you can also create linux file systems
<Parameter> or ntfs, as you wish
<kroq-gar78> Mayday: It can. You can also have a swap file
<ikonia> bullgard4_: that's great, this channel is aimed at ubuntu and you seem to continue to use this channel for generic support
<ikonia> Mayday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<qkslvrwolf> Anyone have a moment to spare to help me get my usb wifi set up?
<ikonia> Mayday: about %50 down
<Mayday> kroq-gar78, so can i don't create swap partition, install Linux without swap and after installation create swap file?
<kroq-gar78> Mayday: theoretically, yes, but I never really use swap files.
<zykotick9> Mayday, creating the swap partition during install is easiest method
<kroq-gar78> Mayday:
<kroq-gar78> Mayday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<abhi_69> i need help about remastersys
<Mayday> ikonia, step 6 - i'have already Windows installed, so i have to choose "specify partitions manually"
<valthyx> zykotick9, i made it 4 gb. However, i would not hibernate my windows anymore. I just installed linux (dual booting)
<valthyx> i could dual boot previously on windows
<abhi_69> i made a custom ubuntu 11.04 distro to share with my frnds
<ikonia> Mayday: and there is a link there too
<abhi_69> i want to test it before distribute among my frnds
<ikonia> abhi_69: please don't discuss that in here
<zykotick9> valthyx, swap is useful for more then just hibernation
<ikonia> abhi_69: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<qkslvrwolf> Does anyone have a moment to help with a usb wireless card?
<zykotick9> !anyone | qkslvrwolf
<ubottu> qkslvrwolf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<valthyx> zykotick9, i made a swap partition today after while intalling linux. later i tried to hibernate my windows 7, but couldnt. Do you know why? does it have anything to do with the new swap partition?
<Mayday> thanks a lot :)
<ikonia> valthyx: your swap partition needs to be at least as big as your ram to hibernate/suspend
<zykotick9> valthyx, no sorry i don't know why.  But I don't help with MS issues.  Good luck.
<sum1nil> ubuntus doc on swap size: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<zykotick9> qkslvrwolf, you need to provide some details.  What wireless is it?  What have you tried?  see "/msg ubottu details"
<qkslvrwolf> I have a netgear wna1000m usb wireless card I am trying to get to work.  I have followed the instruction here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806839.  lsmod shows what appears to be the correct driver, lsusb shows the netgear inserted, but wlan0 does not come up, even after a reboot.  I don't knw what to do, please help?
<Somelauw> Is there any terminal emulator that has never problems with any application or keybindings?
<valthyx> ikonia, does this apply to windows too?
<valthyx> zykotick9, you meantioned that swap has more usage than just for hibernation. could you tell me what are other usage?
<zykotick9> valthyx, the gnu/linux swap partition is totally separate from windows
<qkslvrwolf> not just wlan0, but no wireless device starts on an ifconfig -a
<ikonia> valthyx: the guys in ##windows can explain that better
<valthyx> ok, thank you
<qkslvrwolf> everything i can find online says that there's an led, but I dont' have one, nor do I have one when I plug it in one windows.
<zykotick9> valthyx, beside hibernation a swap partition (or file) can speed up your system, by freeing physical RAM for more important things.
<qkslvrwolf> never midn, yes it does
<qkslvrwolf> :-)
<commonwealthed> would anyone be able to point me to the proper search terms for a program that i could use to 'encrypt' a bunch of my random data before I upload it to a cloud service?
<qkslvrwolf>   ah
<qkslvrwolf> removing it and reinserting it gives me something to work with..."rtlwifi:  rtl_usb_probe():  Can't init_sw_vars
<Polah> commonwealth: gpg
<GinoManVM> Ok..... so I'm on a vm, and I installed some stuff over apt-get and now my unity menu at the top has a different theme.... where do I go to fix it?
<zykotick9> commonwealthed, (NOT HELPFUL reply follows) "the cloud" is bad for freedom, YET you are obviously concerned with privacy/freedom as you want to encrypt things.
<valthyx> zykotick9, thank you for the explanation. Can i increase my swap partition size. Assuming that there is no unallocated partition
<Polah> commonwealthed: gpg can encrypt things for you. It comes by default
<zykotick9> valthyx, increasing swap will have little or no increase in performance (assuming you created a reasonably sized one to begin with)
<SnackWhack> It seems this old computer I've installed Ubuntu has an old graphics card and doesn't support desktop effects. But, I can't find where to turn off desktop effects. I don't see it under system->preferences->appearence. Can I find it someplace else?
<Polah> SnackWhack: Using Unity or GNOME?
<Lockzi> Hello, I need some help installing pcre 8+ on Ubuntu 10.04. I've been trying so much that I believe my system is a mess... Any directions anyone?
<SnackWhack> Polah: Heh, not sure. New to Linux. How3 can I tell?
<GinoManVM> SnackWhack: Gnome has a bar at the top of the screen and the bottom
<SnackWhack> Polah: Then it's Gnome
<Polah> SnackWhack: Unity has a bar on the left with a search box to find things
<GinoManVM> Unity has just a bar at the top and a OS-X-esque Dock on the side
<commonwealthed> zykotick9 thats, i have exactly the same sentiment as you, however I am looking for a temporary/transition of my data. i dont want evil(tm) to get me on way through...
<commonwealthed> Polah I thought that was only for emails?
<GinoManVM> commonwealthed: since when is Evil a trademark?
<zykotick9> commonwealthed, gpg can encrypt files as well
<Polah> SnackWhack: System > Administration > Login Screen, unlock it and change the session part to "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)"
<valthyx> zykotick9, thanks, i created about the size of my ram
<zykotick9> valthyx, that should be fine then
<GinoManVM> so why do I not have the default theme on the unity menubar?
<zykotick9> valthyx, most of the time swap is barely used at all - you can verify with the cli command "free -m"
<Polah> commonwealth: GPG can sign, encrypt, decrypt a variety of things with passwords and keys
<commonwealthed> wow i was completely unaware of that! thank you so much guys, heading for google
<SnackWhack> Polah: Then reboot?
<GinoManVM> SnackWhack: yup, reboot, shutdown -r now
<Polah> SnackWhack: Logging out, clicking your username and then changing "Ubuntu Classic" at the bottom to "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)" then logging in again should do for now
<Polah> commonwealthed: Just do man gpg in a terminal
<valthyx> zykotick9, thanks
<commonwealthed> Polah thanks!
<miikael> how do i configure samba to not ask for password when trying to open the network resource from a windows machine?
<cdrive> I need some help: ./uplink: symbol lookup error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<Polah> commonwealthed: If you want a fairly simple way to encrypt then use "gpg -c <file>", it'll ask for a password and then encrypt it using that. Then gpg -d <file> and entering your passphrase should decrypt it. For more secure encryption and signing you'll want to generate a key and use that
<zykotick9> miikael, samba shares things to windows/linux clients.  If connecting to a windows box requires a password, you'd need to configure that on the windows machine.
<SnackWhack> Had to reboot anyway, screen went haywire
<Lockzi> Is there a way to verify if a package is installed?
<commonwealthed> Polah: pardon my ignorance, but is 'signing' like a checksum? does that work the same as "gpg -c"?
<miikael> zykotick9: you get me all wrong, the shared directory is on my linux machine, but it ask for user/pass when i try open it in windows
<fabubuntuuser> Hi everyone. I am trying to completely remove Ubuntu from my pc because I am going to sell it and the buyer wants only windows with no GRUB. I reinstalled windows thinking to leave the PC as it came from the factory however what it has done is messed up the boot loader. ii get the "error: no such partition grub rescue>" can someone pls help to restore the windows regular boot loader and make sure the ubuntu partition is comp
<fabubuntuuser> letely deleted with none opf my files hanging around? Thank you very myuch
<zykotick9> miikael, sorry, my mistake.  Good luck.
<cdrive> Why is it that the AMD64 version of Ubuntu doesn't work with my AMD machine
<SnackWhack> hmmm, so, I still have some graphic anomalies. It's better, but is there a way I can install a really basic desktop. I don't need fancy windows or anything. Just plain as can be....
<zfe> hey ubuntuers
<zfe> any mac owner around?
<zykotick9> cdrive, it's not a 64bit AMD?
<zfe> i really need to ask some questions
<cdrive> It's a new AMD, so yes it IS
<markke> Hello all! Anybody here using 64-bit version of Ubuntu Natty? Any problems on an Intel i5 laptop?
<cdrive> AMD Athlon II x4 635 to be exact
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | cdrive
<ubottu> cdrive: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cdrive> Really? Just really?
<miikael> how do i configure samba to not ask for password when trying to open the network resource from a windows machine?
<sum1nil> hi when setting up a chroot environment should the fstab be just like my 'regular' environment?
<zykotick9> !details | cdrive is this better?
<ubottu> cdrive is this better?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cdrive> zykotick9: I already TOLD you my problem, now shut up.
<Galvatron> cdrive: Define "doesn't work"
<Polah> commonwealthed: It signs it with your key, so it's basically so someone can verify that it comes from you (you should be the only person with the signing key)
<markke> Hello all! Anybody here using 64-bit version of Ubuntu Natty? Any problems on an Intel i5 laptop or any laptop in general.
<cdrive> Galvatron: Never MIND
<sum1nil> using an emachine laptop perfecttly with natty 64 bit
<sum1nil> brb
<iceroot_> is there something to stream the local audio to a remote-system? e.g. playing youtube on the notebook and hearing the sound on another machine.
<zykotick9> iceroot_, pulse is capable of doing that.  I've never tried it myself, but know it's possible.
<Galvatron> zfe: Why are you asking?
<markke> sum1nil: any issues with common software like Flashnot working properly on Firefox, etc? I'm thinking of re-installing to 64-bit coz PAE kernel is too buggy for me. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.
<SnackWhack> maybe I should install XFCE. If I do, can I switch back to Gnome easily?
<zfe> Galvatron, how did you install?
<zfe> refit + cd?
<fwaokda> There is a site that has a folder full of images... eg. http://lookatme.com/images/towns/pics/32234.jpg  -- anyone know how i can download all images in that folder?
<zykotick9> iceroot_, this article MIGHT help http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/582-stream-music-wirelessely-using-pulseaudio-server-device-chooser
<iceroot_> zykotick9: sounds good. i will have a look
<Lockzi> I am running Ubuntu 10.04. The goal is to update PCRE library to version 8+ for use with PHP. Running <pcre-config --version> it returns 8.13. PHP still returns 7.9 though. How can I fix this?
<Galvatron> zfe: No, I mean't why are you asking. I don't have a Mac yet, but I've almost made up my mind to switch from Ubuntu PC to a Macbook Pro.
<zfe> umm, i don't know
<Polah> SnackWhack, If you install XFCE GNOME should be untouched and thus you can select either as a session whenever you want
<zfe> macosx is cool
<markke> Anybody else here using 64-bit version of Ubuntu Natty? Any problems on an Intel i5 laptop or any laptop in general. Want to stop using PAE kernel coz I'm getting lots of problems from it.
<sum1nil> well yes and no.. on occassion I get blips in a paused flash strream.. but I am using the 64 bit release now and it seems better
<Polah> markke: What kind of problems?
<SnackWhack> Polah: perfect.. Installing now
<zykotick9> Galvatron, poor decision, enjoy your non-freedom box
<markke> sum1nil: Thanks. Aside from Flash what other issues have you noticed?
<iceroot_> markke: normally there is no difference in i386 and amd64 for drivers and the hardware-support
<markke> Polah: It stops right in the middle of boot is one. Sometimes splash runs but doesn't get to gdm, and others
<zykotick9> iceroot_, i hope one day your statement above is true
<iceroot_> zykotick9: if the driver is opensource there is normally not a problem because you can build it on amd64
<sum1nil> none really have used ubunut for a number of years on and off outside of the 'unity' look and feel it; it's the same kind of reliablity I expect from ubuntu
<Galvatron> zykotick9: Considering quality, battery life, Compiz-like interface and a strong base of Adobe software, I have no better choice. Ubuntu will probably stay as a secondary OS.
<iceroot_> zykotick9: bigger problems are flash, java and other closed-source software
<zykotick9> iceroot_, true, but many hardware drivers are NOT open source
<iceroot_> zykotick9: many is a bit high in the current time i think
<zykotick9> iceroot_, i don't have problems with hardware or software, but my hardware purchases are carefully selected
<markke> iceroot_: Thanks, I'm on an Intel machine with 8GB of RAM. I just want to use all 8GB of it not limited to 3.2. PAE worked very well on my Intel desktop with 4GB, but for some reason, it's not working as I expected on the laptop.
<iceroot_> markke: pae is a bad idea
<zykotick9> markke, PAE is a "hack" it's 3-6% slower
<zykotick9> markke, with 8GB RAM, go 64bit!
<markke> well that was my next option
<iceroot_> markke: with more then 1GB go amd64
<iceroot_> markke: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<markke> well it looks more like i'm going 64bit then
<yeats> markke: +1 # go for 64-bit - I've never had issues
<zykotick9> iceroot_, that doesn't make sense - with 4GB i could understand it
<iceroot_> zykotick9: read the article to see why you need amd64 with more then 1gb ram
<iceroot_> zykotick9: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<markke> i better download some 64-bit copy then
<markke> crap, i'll have to redo everything
<markke> lols
<faustisch> Hi, I'm looking for an application which can record videos from a tablet pencil. Any suggestions?
<faustisch> Something like Macromedia Director
<zykotick9> iceroot_, i find that article highly questionable
<bullgard4_> Parameter: Using GParted I formatted the whole stick with ext2and labelled the partition. I managed to transfer a file from one computer to another using this USB thumb drive. --  Thank you for your help.
<Galvatron> iceroot_: Perhaps I'm utterly dumb, but I don't get anything from that and I doubt 64-bit is a need unless you have at least 4GB and/or software making a real use of 64-bit.
<iceroot_> zykotick9: but written from a person which should know what he is talking about i think
<iceroot_> Galvatron: read the article
<zykotick9> iceroot_, By Zaphod - that could be anyone
<yggdrasil> can somone help me, my computer rebooted and its now stuck in initramfs
<yeats> !clone | markke - maybe this will help
<ubottu> markke - maybe this will help: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<zykotick9> iceroot_, using an alias to publish doesn't inspire confidence
<iceroot_> zykotick9: original is on the kernel-mailinglist
<faustisch> I want to create a copylefted LPI CBT on GNU/Linux which a tablet pencil
<faustisch> it's a pointing device, I reckon...
<yggdrasil> i cant figure out what the computer wants me to do ?
<markke> ayt thanks for that... i'll have to get my feet wet on 64-bit Ubuntu. never tried it.
<yggdrasil> im just stuck at initramfs, which i wouldnt mind except that the cd players trashed and i cant boot.
<yeats> yggdrasil: did anything change between when you last booted successfully and now?  (maybe a kernel update?)
<markke> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<yggdrasil> yeats: its my kids computer.
<yggdrasil> andi  dont think i ran any updates recently
<yggdrasil> but apparently thats must be what happend.
<Galvatron> iceroot_: I've read it already.
<yeats> yggdrasil: have you tried booting into a previously installed kernel?
<yggdrasil> thats what strange, im not even geting a grub menu
<yeats> yggdrasil: hold shift at boot?
<Parameter> bullgard4_, sorry for late response, but you're welcome :)
<yggdrasil> ok let me try that
<yggdrasil> yeats
<yggdrasil> genious
<yggdrasil> brb
<yggdrasil> but still jsut initramfs
<yeats> yggdrasil: ok ;-)
<yeats> yggdrasil: worth a try
<yeats> any messages at the top of the screen when it stops booting?
<yggdrasil> yea a ton
<yggdrasil> yeats brb
<voodoox> hi
<Iszak> Where do I discuss bugs on IRC?
<markke> iceroot_: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 <-- so this is why you keep it calling  amd64? I assumed you were referring to the AMD co. I'm, again, assuming the same is used for Intel? :)
<rww> markke: the amd64 architecture works with Intel x86_64 chips, yes
<markke> rww: thank you much
<alduhoo> hello
<tony_> hellow
<tony_> :P
<alduhoo> where can i change the laptop lid behavior using terminal, i have installed ubuntu and would like to shut the lid
<Gredeu> hey rww
<alduhoo> ubuntu server
<tony_> no
<rww> hi Gredeu
<markke> yeats: That automation you showed a while back, it will disregard 32-bit or 64-bit and choose to download the correct one? :)
<Polah> alduhoo: What about it?
<Gredeu> amd64 is for intel too
<alduhoo> Polah: well, i want to shut my laptop lid but leave the server running, is there a way to disable suspend when lid is closed?
<Polah> alduhoo: Look in your power management settings.
<Gredeu> you can disabled both suspend and hibernate, i'd refer you to google for simplest solution, but i might be hanged :o
<Gredeu> ;)
<tony_> go to start
<tony_> then system
<alduhoo> Polah: i don't have a GUI, so i was wondering if there's a terminal command
<tony_> prefrences
<yeats> markke: it will record the package name, which will *usually* work between 32 & 64 bit - there may be exceptions, but you'll find those, I'm sure ;-)
<tony_> o
<tony_> thrn power manigment thts how u change it
<Polah> alduhoo: Hmm, I'm sure it's possible I just don't recall the way to do it.
<Polah> Would it be advisiable to run 64-bit Ubuntu on a 48-bit processor?
<markke> yeats: gotcha. thanks mate.. .
<alduhoo> Polah: mmm, thanks i'll keep lookinf
<alduhoo> anyway, i have converted an old laptop into a home server, ive already got apache,ssh,ftp,cups installed
<Galvatron> Polah: It simply won't run.;)
<alduhoo> any other suggestions?
<Polah> Galvatron: Well actually it does run, I'm just having a few issues with firefox not liking to load websites I've logged into, i.e. some forums and facebook, but that could just be firefox
<yeats> alduhoo: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<alduhoo> thanks
<markke> yeats: One more Q pls, 32-bit will run normally on 64-bit? Just in case the app I want to install/run does not have a 64-bit package?
<Polah> alduhoo: have a look at setterm
<Slart> Polah: 48 bit processor? never heard about one of those..
<alduhoo> Polah: ok, will do, thanks
<Polah> alduhoo: PHP and MySQL for your webserver, perhaps? mysql-server and php5, you'll need the apache modules for it too.
<ActionParsnip> markke: yes, your 64bit CPU can run 32bit OS
<yeats> markke: I would just try to run what you normally do and come back when something doesn't work
<tony_> is there a way to get the synce program to work still cant get it to work in ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04
<Polah> Slart: According to /proc/cpuinfo my processor, an AMD Athlon II X2 250 is 48-bit and some googling has revealed that it's used with some hackery as an implementation of 64-bit. Don't quite know how
<Slart> Polah: hmm.. are you talking about "address sizes"?
<Polah> Slart: Yes
<markke> yeats: alright, i meant that in a general way....
<tony_> i have the crapyest laptop acer aspire one zg5 8 gb ssd 512 mb ram and intell atom
<tony_> lol
<ActionParsnip> polah: 48 == 32 + 16   interestingly
<ActionParsnip> tony_: they run ubuntu well :)
<Slart> Polah: then it's still a 64 bit processor.. I'm not sure if they limited the address bus to 48 bits on purpose or something like that.. my cpuinfo has the same number
<tony_> yah but not windows lol
<Rafase282> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 11.4 arm into a img file using deboostrap?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: The magic of addition of powers of two!
<ActionParsnip> tony_: i've seen them run it ok with a lot of tweaks, I'd use LUbuntu on it personally
<Polah> Slart: Yeah, it's listed as supporting 64-bit and apparently does as far as I can tell, I'm just curious as to why it would say 48-bit and if there's some problems from that
<ActionParsnip> polah: true but weird how one is detected as half size
<Slart> Polah: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6716946/why-do-64-bit-systems-have-only-a-48-bit-address-space
<tony_> yah i allready tryed but it wont make a start up disk
<Polah> ActionParsnip: What would be detected as half size?
<ActionParsnip> polah: not sure, i'd check slart's link
<mo-> hola  como estan  todos
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slart> Polah: 48 bits correspond to 256 Terabyte of addressable memory.. which I think will be enough.. at least for a while =)
<yeats> markke: in general I've not seen any problems running the same apps between 32-bit and 64-bit (excepting Adobe Flash, which is its own animal ;-) )
<tony_> i only have 3.5gb of memori right now :P
<tony_> 2.5
<markke> By the way, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ is in a loop. Can't download from there.... just in case someone "official" Ubuntu peeps here reading . ... but my end could be at fault too.
<ActionParsnip> tony_: that's more than all my systems combined
<Slart> markke: same here
<Polah> Slart: Yes, it's just strange that 64-bit processor only uses 48 bits
<hugenumber> For Ubuntu 10.10 Does the 280.13 Nvidea Driver work as well or better than 270.41?
<ActionParsnip> hugenumber: what nvidia chip are you using?
<tony_> wow y is that?
<Slart> Polah: according to the link I sent you it's because 48 bits is very much enough at the moment and handling those extra 16 bits of addressing would just waste transistors noone would use anyway
<ActionParsnip> tony_: I haven't bought a new rig in years, all I do is web browse and chat so I don't need 8Gb ram with quad core cpu
<Polah> Slart: Yes, I read. Lazy manufacturers causing us headache ):
<Slart> Polah: hehe
<dasilentprince> Yay
<tony_> no i have 8 gb hard drive and 512 mb ram lol
<yourstruly> yes
<Polah> I might just reinstall to 32-bit if I can't get these webpages to load properly. They were working before I moved up to 64 bit
<tony_> only 2.5 gb of ard druve left
<w30> tony_, I used Ubuntu usb-creator and successfully made a lubuntu live-install flash drive for my atom
<fwaokda> what type of file would i need to make that would run a wget based on a number?
<Polah> tony_: An 8GB hard drive? How old is that drive exactly?
<dasilentprince> Very good
<mo-> hola
<ActionParsnip> settenop: running an irc client as root is not wise at all
<Polah> fwaokda: Something that supports if and else statements
<tony_> lmfao 2008
<tony_> not evan old
<ActionParsnip> polah: are you having flash issues?
<Polah> tony_: I'm somewhat doubtful you got an 8GB drive in 2008
<ActionParsnip> tony_: uninstall old kernels can save tonnes of space
<rww> Polah: could be SSD
<Polah> ActionParsnip, no, some pages like my own forum and facebook don't like to load once I've logged in
<Galvatron> Polah: Your Athlon definitely IS a 64-bit CPU, I guarantee. All AMD CPUs starting from Athlon 64 are 64-bit.
<tony_> it is a ssd
<Polah> rww: Oh yes, fair point.
<w30> I have lubuntu on a 6.6 gig ssd with 3.3 gig used up and about 3 gig left for fub.
<ActionParsnip> polah: tried all browsers? and made a new user to test there too?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Not yet, trying to get it to work in Firefox preferably. They were working last night on 11.04 32-bit
<Galvatron> Polah: For intel the same is true for Prescott Pentium IVs and all that follows.
<discostu2> my graphics card is broken but allows me boot win xp safe mode, although not win xp normal, and not ubuntu. it is a nvidia 7300 le - i believe i may be able to run ubuntu in restore mode if i can set it to VGA - can anyone tell me how?
<discostu2> from the cli?
<tony_> i have ubuntu on my computer it has a 8 gb ssd a 512 mb ram and the rest of it sucks :P jk
<Polah> Galvatron: Mhm, I looked up and saw it supported 64-bit and I'm running a 64-bit system here with only a few issues, I was just curious as to it saying 48-bit
<tony_> and i really wat to get ubuntu on my pocket pc
<Polah> disconstu2: Is that a discrete GPU or onboard?
<ActionParsnip> polah: try a differnet browser to test, might be firefox being garbag
<Galvatron> Polah: 48-bit might be a memory address space/bus.
<Polah> Galvatron: It is, it's 64-bit but only uses 48-bit
<tony_> try chrominum
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> polah: I suggest chromium too, it rocks
<yggdrasil> yeatsback
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<yggdrasil> yeats:
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Getting Chrome just now, although I had Firefox 6 on my 32-bit system yesterday and it was working.
<tony_> lol
<yggdrasil> last message is 1394 host added
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> polah: maybe the 64bit build has a bug then
<Galvatron> Polah: It might be using just that for memory addressing, but it surely is capable of 64-bit computing or otherwise it wouldn't run a 64-bit OS.
<Polah> Galvatron: Yeah, it's just 48-bit memory addressing
<blag> I'm running Ubuntu from my hard drive (not from a LiveCD), can still safely fix GRUB?
<tony_> where can i get a copy of lubuntu iv tryed once but ill try again
<ActionParsnip> blag: absolutely
 * jiltdil firefox 6 is hanging sometime in 64bit
<blag> ActionParsnip: thanks
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> schijnndraeff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Galvatron> schijnndraeff: Don't flood the channel.
<ActionParsnip> tony_: http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<Polah> I assume Firefox 5 has been replaced by 6 in the repos?
<rww> Polah: in natty, yes
<Galvatron> schijnndraeff: Was it Ubuntu or Kubuntu? What desktop enviroment have you intalled to replace KDE?\
<Polah> Chromium won't even let me log in to facebook, it's just loading the next page forever. Firefox at least lets me log in and shows me my main page and a few other pages that I open in the next few seconds before not loading anything else
<blag> schijnndraeff: did you install kde by installing the kubuntu-desktop package?
<yeats> yggdrasil: I'm afraid that's not ringing any bells for me... why don't you try asking the channel again - perhaps someone will have some advice
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> schijnndraeff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<yeats> !repeat | schijnndraeff
<tony_> schould i get the offical or the low disk space 1 ?
<ubottu> schijnndraeff: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iridium> troLL
<Galvatron> schijnndraeff: I can't help if you keep flooding instead of answeing my question.
<oCean> schijnndraeff: please stop that now
<blag> schijnndraeff: did you install kde by installing kubuntu-desktop?
<schijnndraeff> Oops, sorry.  I didn't see my message posted, so I assumed there was a problem.  Again, sorry!
<ActionParsnip> tony_: I'd go the main one, not used the low space one so couldn't comment. You could join #lubuntu and see what the difference is
<ajaydarez> hi i am having a small problem with ubuntu
<Galvatron> schijnndraeff: No problem. I'll repeat: Was it Ubuntu or Kubuntu in the first place? Was KDE the only enviroment? What have ypu install as a replacement?
<Galvatron> 		
<ajaydarez> can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> ajaydarez: no, you haven't told us any details
<ajaydarez> i need to change the colour of the windows :) and make them transperant
<ajaydarez> its not urgent. but i would like to do it
<Galvatron> !question | ajaydarez	
<ubottu> ajaydarez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ajaydarez> none of the solutions online worked
<Polah> Well, time to try Firefox 5
<blag> schijnndraeff: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop.  its dependencies should reinstall anything you messed up.
<ajaydarez> first time in an IRC.  i will def take that feedback. thanks
<schijnndraeff> Hmm, it's still not showing that I've posted anything...
<Galvatron> ajaydarez: Noe would you mind describing the problem?
<luca> hello
<Galvatron> *Now
<zfe> my installation fails big time
<fwaokda> anyone can help me write a bash script? wget to get images based on a number... here is what I have right now but it's not workin... http://pastebin.com/CPeY92UH
<zfe> it says it can't find any livefs
<ajaydarez> all the windows in ubuntu
<zfe> i'm installing 11.04 on a macbook pro
<ajaydarez> i need to change the color to something i want for a customer
<ActionParsnip> ajaydarez: there are themes if that's what you mean?
<ajaydarez> the background. like when you open a folder, you have a background right. i need to change it
<ajaydarez> i know. but i want   to customize this alone seperately
<ActionParsnip> zfe: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ajaydarez> is that posible?
<zfe> ActionParsnip, how can i do it?
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> I have an e-sata drive that will not be auto-recognized by linux unless it is connected prior to the computer being started, is there a command to force linux to check for new devices and register any changes as a result of that check?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 \ zfe
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ajaydarez> also i cant make it transperent
<prashant_> how to delete a directory as root
<Galvatron> ajaydarez: Right-clich > Change dektop background > Customiza > Colors > Input boxes
<ActionParsnip> ajaydarez: do you mean the window decorator?
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Check your dmesg after plugging in the drive hot.
<zykotick9> I_AM_IN_ROOT, it all depends on your motherboard i'm afraid - mine doesn't support hot-plugging esata either :(  some do.
<Polah> prashant_: sudo rmdir <dir> or sudo rm -r <dir> if it has contents
<guntbert> prashant_: VERY careful!!!
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: If you see a message about it, it's a userspace issue. If not, you just can't, like zykotick9 said.
<guntbert> Polah: please don't give such advice without warnings
<zykotick9> \l, nothing shows up in dmesg in my case
<oCean> fwaokda: try   wget $Site -P ~/Desktop/pictures
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> zykotick9, it does support hot swapping sata but it does not register in linux
<ActionParsnip> zfe: as you have failed to MD5 test, you have no way of knowing the data is complete or consistent
<Galvatron> ajaydarez: Or GNOME Color Chooser > Global colors > Entry fields > normal > Background
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: If it doesn't register in dmesg, get a newer kernel.
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> \l, I'm on 3.0.1
<ActionParsnip> I_AM_IN_ROOT: it may support it but possibly not in Linux is the point.
<prashant_> guntbert, Polah thanks it worked
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Did you roll your own?
<ActionParsnip> I_AM_IN_ROOT: 3.0.1 of what?
<\l> ActionParsnip: That's his kernel version.
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> \l, yes
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Then you messed up a compile time option, I'm sure.
<zykotick9> I_AM_IN_ROOT, run dmesg, plug the drive in/turn in on - then run dmesg again - do you see anything about sdX added?
<\l> I_AM_IN_ROOT: Try with a vanilla kernel.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, 3.0.1 is a kernel
<ActionParsnip> I_AM_IN_ROOT: then you are using an unofficial kernel, oneiric or a home compiled kernel, none of those are supported here
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: maybe not ;), just wanted to clarify
<zfe> ActionParsnip, yes
<zfe> md5 is ok
<guntbert> prashant_: you do realize that it is very rarely necessary to remove some root owned folder?
<ajaydarez> thanks that worked like a charm!
<ActionParsnip> zfe: good, please test BEFORE using the file
<cdrive> What is the default root password
<I_AM_IN_ROOT> whatever, thanks for nothing
<oCean> cdrive: there is none
<zfe> ActionParsnip,  ok, got it, but i still have the problem
<ajaydarez> is there anyway i can set the  transperancy?
<ActionParsnip> cdrive: there isn't one
<rww> !root | cdrive
<ubottu> cdrive: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cdrive> rww: I need to use root
<cdrive> so shush
<tony_> #windows
<tony_> weird
<rww> cdrive: The password hash for root is set to "!" by default. This does not match any password, so it is not possible to log in as root with a username and password by default. This channel does not provide help with setting a root password. Use sudo instead.
<coz_> I_AM_IN
<ActionParsnip> cdrive: use:  sudo -i
<coz_> darn
<guntbert> !sudo | cdrive
<ubottu> cdrive: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<prashant_> guntbert, i have installed puddletag and the unzipped folder not need necessary anymore thats why we deleted it
<cdrive> Stop it I know what root is
<cdrive> God
<ActionParsnip> cdrive: use:   sudo -i  and you will get a root console
<cdrive> I need to use su -, cd /, and touch /forcefsck
<oCean> cdrive: no you don't
<rww> what precisely is wrong with sudo touch /forcefsck
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | cdrive
<ubottu> cdrive: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<\l> cdrive: "sudo touch /forcefsk"
<cdrive> ACTIONPARSNIP SHUT UP
<ActionParsnip> cdrive: so no you don't at all
<Galvatron> zfe: Regarding your Macbook problem with livefs, make sure the system has been downloaded and burned properly.
<lynx____> I'm thinkin about rubbity jib ib
<lynx____> How do I USE desktopflickrorganizer or FlickrEdit
<zfe> ok Galvatron
<rww> cdrive: come back in 15 minutes with a less antagonistic attitude, please
<lynx____> I can't use them to download photo sets posted by other people
<ActionParsnip> zfe: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible (if you used a CD)
<lynx____> Hello?
<guntbert> prashant_: in the future: don't unpack as root ... :-))
<coz_> cdrive,  as frustrating as you seem to be, please do not critisize volunteers here,, they are all trying to help
<lynx____> How do I USE desktopflickrorganizer or FlickrEdit?
<Galvatron> zfe: Basically, Mac is like any other PC, with the main difference beingMac OS and  EFI
<lynx____> HELP ME!  run dun dun dun dunnna nun nun nun
<prashant_> guntbert, ok thanks
<rww> lynx____: no need to repeat yourself. give it 15 minutes and see if someone replies, and in the meantime try Google and the documentation :)
<lynx____> How do I USE desktopflickrorganizer or FlickrEdit?
<lynx____> okay
<coz_> lynx____,  I dont have either installed,, did you install these via apt?
<lynx____> I installed these from sourceforge/javaforge
<ActionParsnip> Galvatron: and double price for the same hardware ;)
<coz_> lynx____,   and do you have the link for that?
<lynx____> but I did install mono to use one of them
<lynx____> yes
<Galvatron> Galvatron: It's a big myth.
<coz_> lynx____,  please give me the link so I can take a look at it
<Galvatron> ActionParsnip: It's a big myth.
<\l> Galvatron: Self highlight?
<\l> Ah.
<ActionParsnip> Galvatron: i've seen the prices dude, its not a myth
<lynx____> http://code.google.com/p/dfo/
<coz_> lynx____, there is also an application named frogr
<lynx____> where do I get frogr?  And does it actually work for other accounts
<coz_> lynx____,  you did notice the  note that the project is no longer un der  active development on that link...yes?
<lynx____> http://flickredit.javaforge.com
<lynx____> http://code.google.com/p/dfo/
<Polah> Galvatron: $200 for 4GB of DDR3@1333MHz isn't really a myth. I doubt super special magical Apple RAM that is different from the 8GB DDR3@1600MHz that I got for only $60?
<coz_> lynx____,  hold on I will find  frogr
<lynx____> Yes
<lynx____> But shouldn't the programs work for other photo sets than your own account?
<iceroot_> wikipedia (german) says that ext4 cant have 512byte blocks. so if /boot is ext4 and i want the bootsector, bs=512 is wrong?
<iceroot_> wrong, not /boot, the whole drive of course
<coz_> lynx____,   not sure I have not installed that and I probably wouldnt since it is no longer under development  however i believe this is a ppa for frogr which i have used   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/desktop-flickr-uploader-frogr-gets-updated/
<lynx____> should I get using git or http
<Galvatron> But in general, you won;t find a better mobile laptops or all-in-ones for the same price.
<Polah> Galvatron: Eh, the only thing I like about them is the good battery life, hardly worth paying three times as much or so for
<Galvatron> In the case of 17" iMac, the IPS display takes something like a half of the price.
<Galvatron> *27
<Jordan_U> iceroot_: What are you trying to accomplish?
<coz_> lynx____,  hold on that ppa is not working let me find another option for it
<rww> ActionParsnip, Polah, Galvatron: #ubuntu-offtopic for Mac pricing discussion, please :)
<guntbert> !ot | Galvatron Polah
<ubottu> Galvatron Polah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Galvatron> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> rww: i stopped ages ago ;_
<iceroot_> Jordan_U: does "ext4 doesnt support 512 byte blocks" mean that my bootsector is bigger then the first 512bytes on the device?
<lynx____> I found frogr at http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/frogr/0.6/
<crankharder> not that it matters much, but if my 10.4 LTS server instance is fully updated shouldn't 'lsb_release -a' return 10.4.4 and not 10.4.3?
<Night-Hacks> why $top shows Zero memory to not active process ?
<coz_> lynx____,  I believe you can also use git for it     git clone git://gitorious.org/frogr/mainline.git
<lynx____> If I wanted to download a photo set from someone else's account, frogr will do it?
<lynx____> Yeah, I have git also
<Jordan_U> iceroot_: No. Ext4 has one 512 byte sector reserved as a boot sector. But you really shouldn't be installing grub to the boot sector of a partition rather than the mbr + embedded area. What is your end goal?
<lynx____> What is mono?  Does it allow you to run .NET 2.5/3.0/3.5 Windows executables?
<coz_> lynx____,  I have not tried that  however cant hurt to give it a whirl   it can always be uninstalled  if you keep the source directory
<lynx____> desktopflickrorganizer requires it and is an .exe file
<lynx____> the .exe began with MZ
<Polah> lynx___: Mono is an implementation of .NET for Linux
<lynx____> also, it came with some packages that ended in -cil
<iceroot_> Jordan_U: i dont want to install grub, i was just reading the article about the blocksize and was interested what that means for the mbr + partition layout which are normally stored in the first 512 bytes
<iceroot_> lynx____: yes
<Polah> Well, FF5, FF6 and Chrome all fail to load up websites I've logged in to. Guess it's time to go and try out on 32-bit again
<lynx____> explain what that means
<lynx____> .NET for linux could mean anything... .NET programs compiled in linux that also run in windows, runs .NET programs compiled in Windows
<Polah> iceroot_: I wouldn't think the MBR would be formatted with a filesystem. Thought, I could be wrong
<ActionParsnip> polah: very weird
<Jordan_U> iceroot_: The structure of a filesystem has nothing to do with the structure of the partition table. As far as the filesystem can see, the first sector of its partition is the first sector of the "device".
<Night-Hacks> yes
<M_3arab> how to install 3g usb in ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot_> Jordan_U: so the first 512bytes are not stored in ext4 format as Polah said
<lynx____> is mono for .NET programs compiled in linux that also run in windows, runs .NET programs compiled in Windows
<ajaydarez> hi . when i apply a theme, the top panel becomes absurd.  The center does not have any colour and the sides ( the places where the time shows, the application menu is etc) becomes the colour of the theme.  Is there a way to say tell ubuntu to not apply the theme to the panel alone?
<lynx____> In other words, if I compile a program using Visual Studio 2008, using .NET dlls version 3.5, the exe will run in mono?
<ActionParsnip> M_3arab: run:   lsusb     use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Polah> lynx____, it runs programs that use the .NET framework... I'm sure it would work for programs that were compiled in Linux that use the .NET framework although I doubt anyone would use the .NET framework if they're compiling in Linux...
<lynx____> hello?
<ActionParsnip> M_3arab: be sure you have usb-modeswitch installed
<lynx____> g%tfn.?r J!hm`DB ^dkdX&F qM#H\;u ELeT""K( @6X'BlAT  %BX.U?
<Jordan_U> iceroot_: The first 512 bytes of a drive contain the mbr. The first byte of the first partition usually starts 1 MiB into the drive. So the first sector of the ext filesystem is not the same as the first sector of the drive.
<lynx____> X)K{% !_?jzs* ,AJ9*,k (/9Zn6PW Tep0M*d Mi;}e];N ty=D<C
<lynx____>  \Si'Hd %Ymm^gv ?!$ZE3I( lTpnoHm| gU3d[Bk _.c.?T &>>{`kz:
<_luca__> hey
<Polah> lynx____, in theory, if it's not coded in a way to be incompatible...
<lynx____> !'Caxq~O (6;=v?p I|}b|~)L r77]FjUg Grp3iS|+ RDYU&@f qpmD
<lynx____> KkZ_Pu r6*~nanb ]=4JQP?! mM+EY!:c sH(uZrZ "`"|jj> iEXp^?m.
<ubottu> lynx____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> lynx____: Stop that.
<iceroot_> Jordan_U: thank you for the usefull informations
<\l> What happened with lynx____ there?
<_luca__> hey i currently building a litlle server and i was wandering what is best server distro ubuntu or debian
<rww> \l: they decided to spam the channel with nonsense
<\l> rww: It looked like some kind of strange encoding error. Oh well.
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Just had a thought, my MBR could be causing it. I remember setting it to 1453 manually in the past because PHP wouldn't load and I couldn't upload anything over 1kB or so
<ActionParsnip> _luca__: there is no outright best, its also offtopic here
<Guest71158> HAIL !
<ajaydarez> bump
<_luca__> k thnks
<Polah> _luca__: Depends what you want, different things may be available for each. I believe Ubuntu may take up less drive space but is a bit more RAM heavy
<goingtomoonbrb> So: I'm wanting a utility to change the FSB speed while the computer is running (i.e., I can't do it from my BIOS). Would any of you know of software that could do it? I've tried lsfb, but it doesn't support the Intel Core 2 Duo clock generator.
<Galvatron> _luca_: Basically it's the same thing. There's so called "UBuntu Minimal CD" with witch you can set up a system from a scratch, like Arch.
<M_3arab> <ActionParsnip> usb-modeswitch installed already and find th usb ID 12d1:14d1 so what next to do
<fwaokda> if a website has a forbidden folder but not files in the folder is there a way I can see the files in the folder?
<Galvatron> _luca_: There's also Debian Netinstall
<Polah> ActionParsnip, I solved it. It was an MTU problem
<\l> What did success do??
<ActionParsnip> polah: nice :)
<KPiN> Hello to you all.
<coz_> hey
<linn00b> Hey I'm having trouble with something. I think I have a repository that isn't supported any more or something and it always causes an error when I update.
<linn00b> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/wedupd8/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<linn00b> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<linn00b> :( no one?
<tony_> computer froze :D evilness
<tony_> ? what
<linn00b> Hey I'm having trouble with something. I think I have a repository that isn't supported any more or something and it always causes an error when I update.
<ActionParsnip> linn00b: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<tony_> in update manijore?
<Guest71158> the command echo # > will force the settings without restarting the applicatoin or reconnecting the network ?
<ActionParsnip> tony_: looks funky. I see you made your OS look like Win7 etc
<tony_> haha yah lol
<propman> linn00b:  if you log onto the following you can trackk down the source of the problem  http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/
<M_3arab>  <ActionParsnip> usb-modeswitch installed already and find th usb ID 12d1:14d1 so what next to do
<Polah> linn00b, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 and then apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> M_3arab: use the iD to websearch and find guides
<linn00b> ActionParsnip: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/wedupd8/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<linn00b> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<M_3arab> ok thq :)
<Galvatron> _luca_: As for server, you might be interested in stability oriented versions, that is Debian Stable and Ubuntu 11.04 LTS.
<Polah> Galvatron: I don't think 11.04 is LTS
<linn00b> Polah: the output was Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~nilarimogard/+archive/webup8: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Galvatron> _luca_: *10.04 LTS of course.
<linn00b> I think I just need to remove this repository
<linn00b> how do I do that
<Galvatron> Typo of course
<Polah> linn00b: Hmm, I just looked it up and it certainly seems to be there
<linn00b> O.o
<linn00b> what is it?
<tony_> i hate ubuntu 10.04 lts it killed my computer literly
<linn00b> O.o
<KPiN> lol, it looks like some apple product
<ActionParsnip> linn00b: use software centre
<KPiN> Ubuntu has lost its real look :)
<something> anyone have a link to help with getting wireless cards working?
<Polah> tony_: Probably because you made a mistake
<tony_> nope
<mrdeb> kpin, what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> KPiN: use classic desktop then, you don't HAVE to use Unity
<mrdeb> yes you do
<mrdeb> with next one
<tony_> i installed it anf every thing ank my comoputer had the hardest time booting and going to boot menu
<KPiN> mrdeb the newest ubuntu's look and feel is like apple product. As if I'm using Mac, which sucks.
<Galvatron> KPiN: Unity is heavily based on Mac OS X
<Polah> mrdeb: Not if you have another environment installed, or install another one. You are by no means locked into using Unity.
<KPiN> It's why I removed it
<KPiN> Ubuntu was so damn good, but not anymore :(
<mrdeb> yes kpin, but you can install something else
<linn00b> ActionParsnip: I've brought it up... and I don't see anything about nilarimogard
<tony_> i have the 10.10 didnt liek 11.04 and really didnt like 10.04
<ActionParsnip> linn00b: its in Edit -> software sources (I believe)
<mrdeb> ubuntu 1010 is the last classic fast ubuntu
<openbees> KPiN: what u did to him?
<openbees> KPin : did u beat him?
<ActionParsnip> kpin: use a different DE
<NigelS> fwaokda: did you fix your script?
<KPiN> I mean it's free and all that, but still.. I'm sure I'm not alone that doesn't like the ubuntu new look and feel
<Tommy> all of the sudden my touchpad mouse won't scroll when i drag my finger along the edge, and there's no longer an option for it in the mouse settings... what the hell can i do
<Polah> KPiN: So use a different environment.
<Galvatron> mrdeb: I don't find it any slower than 10.10. All I had to do was downgrading the unstable/development Compiz back to stable version, via a PPA.
<KPiN> I will
<ActionParsnip> kpin: you aren't and it's offtopic here, this is support only
<KPiN> I'll probably get used to FreeBSD
<Tommy> before rebooting it worked and there was an option for it
<ActionParsnip> kpin: why not install XFCE or KDE and stay on Ubuntu.....
<KPiN> hmm, I can change its look and feel ActionParsnip?
<crog> KPin: Or you could choose Ubuntu Classic when you log in.
<rww> or GNOME Classic :\
<rww> sorry yeah, Ubuntu
<openbees> KPiN : i used gnome classic and i am just enjoying it . how can u say its not good
<openbees> ?
<Galvatron> KPiN: BSD has the same interfaces Linux has, so no need to chane the whole system.
<ActionParsnip> kpin: you can sidestep unity and use kde
<linn00b> Hey I''ve gone into Software sources and tried to remove this nilarimogard/webup8 business but when I perform Update Manager I still get this error about repository indexes "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webup8/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<linn00b> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<tensorpudding> if you want to avoid having to switch to gnome 3 for a while, you could use debian
<Galvatron> KPiN: GNOME  is VERY customizable. It can look and work  either like KDE/Windows 7 or like Mac OS X.
<KPiN> KDE sounds better
<KPiN> if i wanted it to feel like win7 or mac OS i would use the original OS
<KPiN> you know?
<tensorpudding> gnome 2 is on the way out though
<tensorpudding> kde 4 feels a lot like windows
<Galvatron> KPiN: Of course I mean GNOME 2, as GNOME 3 is yet to mature.
<openbees> ya i agree switching to gnome classic  is best thing in ubuntu 11.04 :)
<KPiN> :DDD
<KPiN> Very well
 * ActionParsnip uses LXDE, not changed in sooo long :)
<KPiN> I'm sure you all agree on me that nothing beats the classic, it has an unique feel.
<tensorpudding> no
<Galvatron> KPiN: KDE is a bloatware. It takes 550MB of RAM just for itself, offering a little or nothing more than GNOME.
<tensorpudding> classic is lame
<tony_> look at my computer it is ubuntu 10.10 and look at what it looks like windows 7
<tony_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/screenshotdhh.png/
<KPiN> I aint worried Galvatron bro, I got 3GB DDR3 :P
<KPiN> And none of it is being used
<KPiN> hahaha
<openbees> or if are a true love lover just like me wait for ubuntu 11.10 for GNOME 3 ....
<tensorpudding> jesus
<discostu2> is there anyway i can force ubuntu to use vga instead of my nvidia drivers? card acceleration on my 7300 is broken and would not let me boot any os gui, but it let me back into win xp once i forced vga from safe mode
<discostu2> *force before boot
<tensorpudding> that's acid for my eyeballs
<ActionParsnip> galvatron: I have kde on my server, i have transmission, vlc, fatrat and samba running and its using 590Mb, which is fine
<Galvatron> ActionParsnip: KDE 4.6.x/4.7?
<Polah> I was under the impression that KDE was lighter than GNOME
<ActionParsnip> galvatron: whatever is in oneiric
<KPiN> The developers simply need to leave ubuntu in its classic feel to default
<openbees> KPiN : love takes sacrifices my dear...
<KPiN> if any developer is here, they'll listen to me ;p
<rww> ActionParsnip: 4.7, I think
<KPiN> openbees i agree
<linn00b> If I download Xmonad, what extensions should I also get?
<rww> KPiN: I highly doubt it.
<tensorpudding> gnome 2 is dead
<tensorpudding> why should ubuntu keep it alive
<ActionParsnip> galvatron: my LXDE based lappy running pidgin, chromium daily build and gmail-checker is using 290Mb
<Tommy> all of the sudden my touchpad mouse won't scroll when i drag my finger along the edge, and there's no longer an option for it in the mouse settings... what the hell can i do
<Tommy> before rebooting it worked and there was an option for it
<rww> anyways, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Discussion of GNOME 2 and what Ubuntu should use as its default UI and how various desktop environments compare is not Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic exists :)
<ActionParsnip> tommy: what make and model laptop?
<Galvatron> KPiN: Canonical plans to make 2000 million users in 4 years, so they must make Ubu eye-candy and user-friendly.
<KPiN> Anyway guys, I have a powerful machine and ubuntu runs so good in it, it was just the feel i dont like, sorry for the hassle
<linn00b> exit
<Polah> galvatron: Do you mean 200 million?
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: sony vaio, vgn-sz340p
<ActionParsnip> tommy: are there any bugs reported for it?
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: it worked wonderfully for the longest time, just booted up now and tried scrolling and the mouse just moves downward
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: not that i could find
<Galvatron> Polah: It's what  Shuttleworth declarred on Natty launch.
<JoeR1> Ok I have a Pentium D (dual core 64 @like 2.4 or so) with a Geforce 9400 and 1080 MKV files decode poorly with some choppyness on my system, The CPU should be more than enough to handle any 1080 recording and I have a wholly unnecessary 2 gig of ram, any suggestions for improving playback quality of MKV 1080 files?
<tejak85> does any one know how to connect usb modem in backtrack 5 which was based on ubuntu
<rww> Galvatron: again, you're offtopic for this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion like this.
<Galvatron> rrw: Sorry again
<tejak85> does any one know how to connect usb modem in backtrack 5 which was based on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> joer1: what apps have you tried playing them in?
<ActionParsnip> tejak85: backtrack isn't supported here
<rww> tejak85: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Please /join #backtrack-linux for help with backtrack.
<JoeR1> Kaffine, Mplayer, Parole and Gnome Media Player
<tejak85> ok
<KPiN> What is Ubuntus most "uptime" ever, like how long can it last without rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> kpin: as long as you want
<discostu2> is there anyway i can force ubuntu to use vga instead of my nvidia drivers before boot? card acceleration on my 7300 has become faulty giving blue lines behind behind the dell log at startup and often a screen full of exclamation marks (!!!!!!!!). this prevents me from booting any os gui, but it let me back into win xp once i forced vga from safe mode.
<discostu2> *logo
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, Kaffine, Mplayer, Parole and Gnome Media Player
<johntramp> hi.  are there any simple cli apps which i can use to show how many unread mails are in a pop3 account?
<rww> johntramp: are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<nnull> when installing flash i get this screen that pops up "debconf on user"
<nnull> any diea????
<Galvatron> JoeR1: What player(s)? Are you using GPU acceleration (vdpau)? Do you have the latest drivers fro nVidi website?
<nnull> every release some new random problem to tackle lol
<johntramp> rww: ubuntu, not that it really matters
<rww> johntramp: please don't ask Ubuntu support questions in #debian, then. It's against their channel rules and rude.
<nnull> and it never finishes installing my packagem just hangs tilll i kill it
<Galvatron> discostu2: I guess nVidia-related channels mught be a better choice
<openbees> KPiN :23 hours in my case after that i was slept :)
<KPiN> 23 hours?? that's not alot man
<KPiN> haha
<tony_> has any one tryed redhat?
<johntramp> the question isn't specific to any os, and i use both ubuntu and debian
<JoeR1> Galvatron - Latest Nvidia driver are incompatible with my kernel, not that it matter since this problem existed before the kernel upgrade anyway
<discostu2> Galvatron: nvidia are responsible for the drivers, not enabling and disabling them on different os preboot
<ActionParsnip> kpin: it can be as long as you want
<JoeR1> Galvatron, Kaffine, Mplayer, Parole and Gnome Media Player
<openbees> nnull : i am messing with this problem too , may be this a bug in 11.04
<luigi> What is #ubuntu-unregged ?
<luigi> It's in the channel modes...
<Galvatron> JoeR1: What system and kernel?
<tony_> has anyone tryed redhat linux
<JoeR1> Galvatron, Xubuntu - kernel 3.0.1
<tony_> ????????????
<rww> luigi: #ubuntu is +f #ubuntu-unregged. during spam attacks, the channel is set +r. as a result, all unregistered users are redirected to #ubuntu-unregged, where they are asked questions to demonstrate they are human
<openbees> tony_ you are breaking hearts of ubuntu lovers :(
<nnull> openbees, wouldnt surprise me lol
<rww> tony_: try #rhel or #fedora
<carestad> why does eog display .nef's in 160x120 only? is there any way to get it better or does it just suck at RAW images?
<urlin2u> luigi, join it and read the topic. ;-)
<tony_> lol
<luigi> Heh, thanks both of you.
<openbees> KPiN : but it was me who hanged not my ubuntu system :)
<ActionParsnip> tony_: redhat is offtopic here
<tony_> ok then
<tony_> just wondren
<Galvatron> JoeR1: This is strange. I have Ubuntu 11.04 running on a custom kernel 3.0.0, Pentium IV 3,GHz (Northwood, 512KB L2, HT, FSB533) and 7300GT and I can easily run a 12Mbps 108-p AVI.
<openbees> nnull : u should try to fix it
<w30>  /fart
<Lockzi> Hello, I need some help with getting PHP to use the correct PCRE. Running "pcretest -C" returns PCRE version 8.13 2011-08-16. But "phpinfo();" returns PCRE Library Version	7.8 2008-09-05. Any ideas?
<luigi> w30 lrn2 //
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<JoeR1> Galvatron, You understand my confusion then
<JoeR1> Galvatron, yes
<Galvatron> JoeR1: What version of nVidia driver do you have?
<Flannel> Lockzi: I'm not sure this is the best room for it.  Have you tried ##php?  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<openbees> Lockzi : offtopic try #php
<Lockzi> Flannel: I am running 10.04 server
<ActionParsnip> joer1: if you use the official kernel is it ok? We cannot support non-official kernels here
<Lockzi> Flannel: openbees, I'll try there. Thanks
<etph987> I'm running a server as a main desktop I had a raid running, became annoying and got rid of the majority of hard drives. I took out the raid pci card and now when i boot the server it takes up to 4 minutes to get to the bootloader anyone know a fix?
<Flannel> Lockzi: I think you've added something on afterwards.  I'm on 10.04 and my pcretest returns PCRE version 7.8 2008-09-05
<ActionParsnip> etph987: why use server as a desktop? Makes no sense
<JoeR1> Galvatron, I have notice that MKV's seem to be more demanding then AVI's or any other format - I do not have the Nvidia drivers because they are NOT compatible with my kernel . . . or perhaps my kernel configuration, wither way they crash my kernel
<smithy> Ola
<etph987> ActionParsnip: only computer right now
<Lockzi> Flannel: That is correct. I downloaded the source and compiled it. Ubuntu 11 has a higher PECR version, and there are no backports of PECR for 10.04
<openbees> LockZi : welcome as always
<Lockzi> openbees: IRC says #php Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<etph987> ActionParsnip: buying a new laptop soon
<ActionParsnip> joer1: I'd ask in #kernel or #linux
<ejv> Lockzi: isn't it ##php
<Flannel> Lockzi: So, you need to get PHP to use the compiled version.  ##php is the correct channel for that.
<Lockzi> ejv: IRC now says ##php Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<etph987> ActionParsnip: do i need to uninstall something related to the raid like a driver?
<Flannel> Lockzi: You need to be registered and identified, /msg nickserv help register
<ejv> Lockzi: well then, you know what must be done ;)
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Then you have only the Nouveau open-source driver with a performance completely uncomparable to Forceware. I would still recommend trying 285.03 beta, and/or getting back to 11.04 if you run Oneiric.
<tony_> i wonder if u can stick ubuntu on a ipod totch
<Lockzi> Cool, I'll register and check with ##php - thanks all!
<ActionParsnip> etph987: if yuo run:   lspci    then use the identifying line to find guides
<FerretWithASpork> Hi everyone.. So I was just casually using my ubuntu desktop, and we had a big storm and the power went out.. and now it only boots into CLI >.< I had this issue not long ago when I was messing with my xorg.conf so I replaced the xorg.conf with my old working backup and it still won't start. I can't really troubleshoot at all because I don't know what the issue is; is there any way to have the system check what's broken?
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I wouldn't - I don't have any kernel questions, if there is a #How-to-make-your-system-decode-MKVs-better I suppose I could join that but I highly doubt this is a kernel question or even a matter that needs GPU acceleration since my CPU should be more than strong enough
<smithy> Ola ay alguein aii q pueda ablar español
<tony_> redo ur computer
<Galvatron> tony_: Once there was some distro for iPods, as far as I remember (100% not Ubuntu).
<tomodachi> freysteinn: chech the log file for your window manager , its located under /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> joer1: it would if there is a proper vdpau module for your system, you have made your own kernel which we cannot support
<tomodachi> freysteinn: it might contain some error you can google
<tony_> yah it was called ipod linux or rockbox
<JoeR1> Galvatron - I am on 11.04, and there is NO WAY i need GPU acceleration to run these file the CPU has way crazy more power then it should need for this task
<nuborn> is there a way to drag a terminal window and drop (merge) it in Terminator?
<etph987> ActionParsnip:
<etph987> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<etph987> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> joer1: then your kernel is compiled weird then
<tony_> dame notther storm coming
<etph987> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> etph987: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etph987> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Is it the same with generic kernel? Where do you have this 3.0.1 from anyways - kernel pPA or a hand-made compilation?
<jj76541_> i got a general ubuntu question, im trying to install off a cdrom, have maybe 4 other install attempts on the grub loader, i know VERY little when it comes to linux, but ive got a message when it tries to boot that in need to clear a S20 udevtrigger file in my syslog file followed by a fail in red, anybody know how i can clear out my syslog file to do a clean install?
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I installed from deb's but this is all trivial since none of my questions are about the flippin' kernel, I am asking about config option related to media player or codecs
<ActionParsnip> etph987: 1. you only need the ONE line identifying the controller   2. Spamming the channel is not cool
<etph987> sorry ActionParsnip
<tony_> ubuntu is mean >:(
<ActionParsnip> joer1: none official kernels are not supported here
<tony_> :P
<ActionParsnip> joer1: so it is very much a question of your kernel
<archtux> yo hablo español pero aqui no se puede, vete a #archlinux-es
<tony_> wtf
<ejv> that's why i use windows tony_ ;)
<tony_> yah but i cant get windows :(
<tony_> :P
<etph987> ActionParsnip couldn't see anything in the list, might be setup in an old windows partition
<walllable> hi
<Pici> tony_: Lets try to stay ontopic here, if you just want to chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, you make it difficult to calm, Can I get an answer to my question and NOT the question you think I am asking here is my question - Do you know of any options in the media players or a media player that could improve playback quality?
<tony_> lol k
<walllable> gtg
<ejv> it's funny, most of the software I use on windows is what i use under ubuntu, filezilla, pidgin, firefox, chrome, openoffice, etc.
<ActionParsnip> pici: can you educate Joer1 on the policy on none official kernels please
<etph987> ActionParsnip it just comes up with a blinking underscore for 4 minutes goes blank then comes up with the bootloader
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, You are a fool
<FerretWithASpork> After a power-outage I can't get ubuntu to boot past the terminal. Is there any way to figure out what's going wrong? I recently had this happen while messing with my xorg.conf so I restored by working backup but that didn't help.
<nnull> fixed that bug, what you do is, reinstall, remove ubuntu software centre, spit on it, and rely on apt-get like its 1999, bug fixed!
<ActionParsnip> joer1: I think you will find, not
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Again - is it the same with the generic kernel, and where have you taken this 3.0.1 from?
<ejv> JoeR1: just tell them you are using the default kernel, then ask away :)
<ejv> obligatory: http://xkcd.com/806/
<etph987> anyone know how to install firefox 7 in ubuntu, only way i could get it working was through a shortcut, wasn't in the synaptic manager or software centre
<FerretWithASpork> JoeR1: I'm confused.. you seem to be asking about media players and everyone's talking about kernels... If you're using VLC right click in the video window and you can choose different deinterlace modes that might make things look a bit better but there's no real way to increase the quality of a video file I don't think.
<glebihan> etph987, you can install it via the firefox-next ppa
<ActionParsnip> etph987: http://nwlinux.com/install-firefox-7-ubuntu-using-apt-get/
<Polah> etph987: Look up the firefox-next ppa
<JoeR1> Galvatron - I am going to try to remain calm so please listen and perhaps you will understand - this issue existed BEFORE I upgraded kernels when I was using the most recent Nvidia drivers and GPU acceleration was enabled, I am not going to dicsuss my kernel because it is not the question I have. I want to know if you can direct me to a media player that perhaps has a very small resource footprint or perhaps some codec related opti
<JoeR1> ons that might improve playback quality.
<ejv> not a single laugh
<ejv> you surprise me #ubuntu
<ikonia> ejv: it's not a joke channelk
<ikonia> ejv: please keep that sort of thing out of the channel.
<FerretWithASpork> After a power-outage I can't get ubuntu to boot past the terminal. Is there any way to figure out what's going wrong? I recently had this happen while messing with my xorg.conf so I restored by working backup but that didn't help.
<ejv> i thought this was offtopi...
<etph987> Polah ActionParsnip ActionParsnip thanks
<ikonia> ejv: accidents happen
<ejv> :) it was vaguely relevant heheh
<ejv> poor guy wanted support on his video, and everyone was talking about his unsupported kernel hehe
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, have you tried start-x at the terminal?
<etph987> found out their getting rid of the classic gnome environment in 11.10
<rww> etph987: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, pleaser
<rww> s/r$//
<FerretWithASpork> urlin2u: I had not. That sheds some light on the issue though. It says Fatal server error: no screens found.. I have screens defined in my xorg.conf (2 actually; dual monitor setup)... please don't tell me my video card might've burnt out O,o
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, actaully run as startx
<FerretWithASpork> urlin2u: I did ;) start-x did nothing but it said to use startx
<FerretWithASpork> also: how do I scroll up in terminal?
<Fuchs> shift + pgUp
<FerretWithASpork> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> no problem
<ActionParsnip> fuchs: works in tilda too :)
<Fuchs> possible
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Sorry. Then I'm even more confused.
<Khisanth> JoeR1: so you actually have 1080 AVIs? :)
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: lol, reboot fixed my issue
<FerretWithASpork> So I've got a message: "API Mismatch: The nvidia kernel module has version X, but the nvidia driver component has version Y." Any idea how to solve this O,o?
<JoeR1> Galvatron, thank you for your concise amswer, to be fair I think they are mpgs
<Tommy> for all the making fun of windows that goes on, saying a reboot fixes anything, i've had so many issues in ubuntu that're fixed by a reboot
<nnull> ferret, install lucid? :s
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, so did the driver install coincide with no boot to desktop?
<ActionParsnip> tommy: +1 nothing wrong with a reboot
<Galvatron> JoeR1: I'm out  of ideas and dead-tired
<rww> !gnome3 | etotheipi
<ubottu> etotheipi: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: but these things shouldn't happen in the first place >.<
<FerretWithASpork> urlin2u: It may have.. I recently upgraded the driver but didn't have any problems after that. This is my first reboot since then, and it was a hard shutdown thanks to the power outage.
<rww> ... okay, screw it, I'm mistabbing all over the damn place today.
<JoeR1> Galvatron, It appears to me that the answer to my questions lies else where so i shall spend my time investigating
<ActionParsnip> tommy: welcome to the wonderful world of software operating systems
<Galvatron> JoeR1: Something might be bad with codecs. Try reinstalling the whole Gstreamer + plugins.
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, okay at the grub menu choose the recovery at the next gui scroll with the arrow keys to failsafe, this is a low graphic boot.
<Gredeu-> does anyone have the mandela video that was included on a early release of ubuntu ?
<JoeR1> Galvatron,  that seems like a worthy place to start
<Galvatron> Anyways, I'm leaving. Cya.
<JoeR1> goodbye
<Gredeu-> or can someone isolate the iso it is contained on ?
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: lol windows never made my mouse scrolling randomly stop working :|
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: ubuntu sucks, i want a refund
<nnull> Gredeu-,  i remember the video you speak of, don't remember which exactly it was included.. fiesty?
<Gredeu-> unity is awesome.  for power users anyway
<ActionParsnip> tommy: sure, I've already sent you it multplied by 100
<Gredeu-> nnull, your guess is as good as mine.  thats better than what i had in mind, so i'll try and fetch
<Tommy> ActionParsnip: thanks buddy, appreciated.
<Captainkrtek> Hello, need some help with my two monitors. one displays fine, the other is listed as unknown. I'm trying to manually set the resolution manually for the second monitor via cvt but I dont see an option to specify a second monitor
<Gredeu-> i got a more recent mainline kernel installed no problem and fglrx installed with a simple hack patch.  :)
<urlin2u> Gredeu-, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/06/01/the-meaning-of-ubuntu-explained-by-nelson-mandela/
<nnull> Gredeu-, This one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx0qGJCm-qU
<Gredeu-> awesome thank you
<urlin2u> Captainkrtek, unclick morror screens
<Captainkrtek> urlin2u: they're not mirrored
<urlin2u> mirror*
<rhin0> sky news journalist (female blonde) yah such a situation
<Gredeu-> unity launcher is very accessible once you've lined up everything you need
<Captainkrtek> urlin2u: one is listed as unknown, as in it can't read what resolutions work for it
<Digitial_delinqu> Hello everyone!
<P1X3Lz> Hiya
<urlin2u> Captainkrtek, not sure what cvt is I use the monitor gui
<nnull> Gredeu-, Figure out how to move it from the left to the bottom of the screen any any chance?
<Gredeu-> nnull, i keep it where it is
<Digitial_delinqu> Recently I instantiated a copy of Ubuntu 11.04 and now stand interested to convert it to encrypted LVM absent the requisite of doing a de novo installation, does anyone have any instructions?
<rhin0> 11.04 = ok
<rhin0> v nice graphics driverrs very smooth
<nnull> not sure its moveable at all, had a quick poke through gconf, no luck, but meh, im using classic anyway, i find it too slow(frame laggy) for my use
<Digitial_delinqu> It's tha latest variant I believe (11.04)
<rhin0> yes
<rhin0> its the one with the unity desktop its ubuntu competes with apple
<Digitial_delinqu> any suggestions on how best to enunciate such a conversion?
<rhin0> its an apple desktop
<FerretWithASpork> urlin2u: So I got it up in low graphics mode.. It looks essentially the same as in standard mode, but no compositing.. should I try to downgrade my graphics drivers?
<Gredeu-> i have flashbacks of using mac.  it was really not as nice of an exerience as i believed it to be.
<Khisanth> JoeR1: you might want to try the latest(not yet released) mplayer which is supposed to have multi threaded playback support so it could use both your cores instead of just one
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, not sure really just trying to get you in to break it more. ;-)
<Gredeu-> window borders were awkward.  fonts were unclear
<Captainkrtek> urlin2u: I like to as well, but it's not working
<JoeR1> Khisanth, That is an excellent idea, also I am looking into XBMC which has better support for very high bit rates as I understand
<Captainkrtek> anyone know where xorg.conf is located in 11.04? I can't find it in /etc/X11, I do see a xorg.conf in my home dir but it doesn't look to be correct
<tony_> who is ---
<nnull> locates your friend
<Gredeu-> i was born on mp3 so anything around an mp3 i'm fine with its never not been sufficient for me
<tomodachi> Captainkrtek: there is usually none its all autoconf
<urlin2u> Captainkrtek, have you run a update with the monitor plugged in, not sure if that worksd for getting a driver for it though.
<JoeR1> Khisanth, I assume I will have to compile an mplayer beta then?
<tomodachi> Captainkrtek: but you can create it
<FerretWithASpork> urlin2u: Breaking linux is what i'm best at :#
<Captainkrtek> nnull: I did, it can't find it, did updatedb before
<Captainkrtek> urlin2u: no updates
<tony_> WTF somw one banned mw from the offtopic one :|\
<Captainkrtek> tomodachi: hmm thanks
<tomodachi> Captainkrtek: just create one in /etc/X11 and it will be used , np
<Captainkrtek> tomodachi: oh awesome
<lynx___> What text editors do block cut and paste
<Khisanth> JoeR1: yes
<urlin2u> Captainkrtek, fresh install? You have run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lynx___> Does OpenOffice do block cut and paste?
<Digitial_delinqu> does anyone stand knowledgable of how to do an encrypted LVM conversion?
<Captainkrtek> urlin2u: Im not going to do a fresh install...
<lynx___> Does OpenOffice do block cut and paste?
<tony_> #ubunti-offtopic
<tomodachi> Digitial_delinqu: hmm i would say you have have to move the data out, then crypt the lvm, then put a fs ontop of it
<Khisanth> JoeR1: ah maybe not https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
<Digitial_delinqu> tony: to whom is that channel directed?
<tony_> idk
<lynx___> :[0)>Tb: /d7CxR\) $NX=Q_9y uCT}Sm? "=659h6g '=<Ym #I C+0Jf=()
<tony_> but some one banned me
<lynx___> ?Nsj]i J1?nF.@ Le+jh6Ug %>gNVA+> sqACR"|b NT a[]r~ vY&Z[:sQ
<lynx___> =l#H'_zn =^|fi/kq iUrRO6|) tBb^S &F XuEdjFut C"]B|rLd J|qc.OX
<Digitial_delinqu> Does LVM have to take over the entirety of the drive or can I create an LVM controlled Primary partition with some space in it still having non-LVM Primaries?
<miki> join #ubuntu+1
<Digitial_delinqu> actually you just gave me an idea!
<chadwin> Hi every one
<Digitial_delinqu> would an upgrade do it?
<funkyHat> tony_: if you want to discuss your ban (actually a quiet) please join #ubuntu-ops
<tony_> rww banned me i figured it out :(
<fwaokda> is there anything illegal about using a wget statement to grab pictures from a website?
<linn00b> I need help making metacity my window manager again. I tried installing xmonad and I'm all messed up :p
<tomodachi> fwaokda: nope
<fwaokda> tomodachi, hehehe just seems too fun to be legal ;P
<tomodachi> fwaokda: its no different from grabbing them manually, of course hammering a site for days could piss off some sysadmin enough to block your ip
<Myrtti> fwaokda: depending on how aggressive your script is, admin might block you like tomodachi said
<urlin2u> linn00b, in the session in a terminal  metacity --replace
<linn00b> urlin2u: Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager
<glebihan> linn00b, did you use the --replace option and still get this message ?
<urlin2u> linn00b, you in a cli, not the desktop
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a 1TB network attached hard drive (NAS) and it has a full trivial ubuntu repository on it. Works perfectly via ftp access with package installs over the command line and synaptic etc. Only thing that it doesn’t work with is software-center. It says "Requires installation of untrusted packages" and wont install. Is there any way of telling ubuntu that its OK to install everything found on my repository, in a simple manner? Otherw
<urlin2u> LinuxGuy2009, any keys shown on using the terminals, as errors?
<linn00b> I typed in 'metacity --replace' in bash.
<LinuxGuy2009> urlin2u: pardon?
<glebihan> LinuxGuy2009, depends what you call "simple" : you would have to sign your repo and add the key to the trusted ones
<urlin2u> LinuxGuy2009, if you run a update do you get any errors that showl the gp keys missing?
<LinuxGuy2009> glebihan: Ok can I use the Passwords & Encryption keys GUI to make a key and use it?
<xunubi> Is there a way to update my current kernel without all the other bulky stuff in update-manager? (current kernel causing really slow download speeds due to issue with atheros driver on wifi)
<LinuxGuy2009> urlin2u: Nope.
<LinuxGuy2009> urlin2u: Its a trivial repository so there is no key for it.
<urlin2u> LinuxGuy2009, what is the repository?
<linn00b> can anyone help me? I just want to get rid of xmonad and go back to metacity
<LinuxGuy2009> urlin2u: Its a full ubuntu trivial repository made from a DVD repository set.
<Dr_Willis> linn00b:  in what way? You are using xmonad in gnome? or what exactly?
<LinuxGuy2009> urlin2u: can install packages with terminal and synaptic perfectly. Software-ceneter does not work however. Thats what I need to fix.
<TheEmpath2> Ubuntu server that needs to act as a Git Repo... I'm using SSH keys to ensure the user making commits and checking out is a specific person.  I was able to set this up in CentOS really easily, but Ubuntu has like 49856 different instructions... none of which are cohesive... 80% require gitosis which doesn't seem to even do something this basic easily... are there any instructions on how to set up a git server on ubuntu that doesn't re
<TheEmpath2> quire wacky third party nonsense?
<linn00b> Dr_Willis: yes, alongside gnome
<Dr_Willis> linn00b:  so you login to 'gnome' from the GDM screen and its using xmonad? How did you tell it to do that?
<linn00b> I think what did me in was this "gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager xmonad --type string
<linn00b> "
<linn00b> like that
<linn00b> but I just want to undo it :/
<Dr_Willis> linn00b:  you could use the gconf-editor and look for that string and change it back, or just delete it..
<LinuxGuy2009> I installed dpkg-dev and used dpkg-scanpackages to generate a Packages file and then made a Packages.gz file. Thats all there is in my repo structure. Pool and Packages.gz
<Dr_Willis> linn00b:  or reset your gnome settings some other way.
<linn00b> Dr_Willis: hmm... okay. I shall attempt to do that.
<Khisanth> why not just rerun the above with xmonad replaced withe metacity? :)
<glebihan> LinuxGuy2009, read step 3 of that guide for help on signing your repository : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<funkyHat> TheEmpath2: I would suggest using gitolite (or gitosis, but gitolite is somewhat more featureful). The advantage of those is that you don't have to set up proper shell accounts for each user, and users are limited to only using git on your server, not having access to any command
<Lafiir> When I start my computer I see a blinking cursor top-left for a few seconds and after that another blinking cursor some lines further down. (After that fullscreen bootlogo and so on) What are those?
<LinuxGuy2009> glebihan: thank you
<linn00b> Dr_Willis: when I look in config editor under /deskto/session/required_components?windowmanager its value is metacity...
<glebihan> LinuxGuy2009, you're welcome
<[THC]AcidRain> what channel should i ask in for people to test my site for bugs? i want full all out testing, i want them to try and hack it
<capcook> what site?
<nnull> [THC]AcidRain,  #backtrack-linux ?
<[THC]AcidRain> nnull, ill check it out
<bambanx> how can extract zip files in parts filex01.zip filex02.zip ....
<Polah> Lafiir: the system booting up and then the splash screen from Plymouth
<Digitial_delinqu> can anyone tell me how to convert an already installed 11.04 system to full disk encryption??
<Digitial_delinqu> (absent a de novo installation of course)
<tomodachi> Digitial_delinqu: i think what itold you earlier would be the easiest thing to do
<bambanx> Guys how can extract zip files in parts filex01.zip filex02.zip ....  ?
<TheEmpath2> FunkyHat: Gitosis has 49 forks, Gitolite has 88 forks, and neither actually work with the id_rsa.pub key I'm trying to use.
<Digitial_delinqu> I didn't see it!
<Lafiir> Polah: Ok, so not some boot manager waiting for something then? good
<tomodachi> bambanx: unzip -kb   file.zip  , will unpack a file keep even if the archive isnt complete
<rhin0> nick clegg is an asshole
<Polah> Lafiir: No, it's just what gets shown when it's booting up but before the splash screen
<rww> !ot | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rhin0> oops
<funkyHat> TheEmpath2: tried the version in the Ubuntu repositories?
<TheEmpath2> ya
<Digitial_delinqu> Oh the general stuff, yeah, looking for some instructions!
<Digitial_delinqu> recipe / cookbook kinda thing
<TheEmpath2> funkyHat: when trying gitosis-init, i get gitosis.init.InsecureSSHKeyUsername: Username contains not allowed characters: '----'
<gene> Greetings all; can anyone help me make an router into an access point that can talk to the rest of the system here?
<bambanx> tomodachi dont work =(
<bambanx> i have parts like onex01.zip onex02.zip
<ProphetZ> I still can't install any version of Linux... Could XP or a BIOS setting be preventing it somehow?
<glebihan> tomodachi, -kb option is for unrar, not unzip I think
<Lafiir> Also, when logging in, it takes some 20-30 seconds until the Desktop is shown. I am not sure, but I think its considerably slower then some days ago (can't quite put it, and yes I know this is a bit vague). Anyway: what is Ubuntu doing in that time that could take so long?
<funkyHat> TheEmpath2: if you want to try the version of gitolite from the repos I can probably help with that, as that's what I'm using (I used gitosis a while ago but have switched)
<tony_> blaaaaa
<tony_> opps
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, can you boot the cd to the desktop?
<zykotick9> bambanx, possible solution http://linux.wxs.ro/2008/07/17/how-to-extract-multi-part-zip-files-in-linux/
<ProphetZ> urlin2u, yes.
<Lafiir> I tried looking at syslog, but couldn't spot anything obvious (for a linux-beginner anyway)
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, take a screen shot of the gparted partitioner in the menu and imagebin it, for us to see.
<urlin2u> on the cd
<pecos> hi, i want to check/set DMA access to /dev/sdx hd can i use hdaprm or i must use sdparm ?
<glebihan> bambanx, according to unzip man page, multi-part archives are not supported yet
<ProphetZ> Oy, that'll be difficult. I'll try.
<zykotick9> glebihan, untested but i take it, it's possible to just cat the parts together, then unzip the combined file
<pteague> anybody know of any software for testing network connections? trying to determine if i have a software issue or hardware issue
<popey> pteague: iperf
<glebihan> zykotick9, you're right, the manpage also mentions it
<surge> is jewbuntu.com real?  My mom wants my laptop to be kosher
<surge> I can't get the .iso to install
<pteague> lol
<zykotick9> glebihan, 7.10 is WAY unsupported, don't install it
<dan_> hello i  am looking for a little advice with xubuntu 11.04
<TheEmpath2> funkyHat: Ah, I had to hack my pub key and I think I'm moving foward with gitosis now
<pteague> popey, thanks :)
<funkyHat> TheEmpath2: cool :)
<glebihan> zykotick9, what ?
<popey> surge: 7.10 is very old, whether its genuine or not!
<surge> i see
<surge> i guess that's why it doesn't work
<ansak-onepost> Q about Narwhal, grub, disks etc.: Installed Narwhal on SATA-drive 2 where SATA-drive0 contains CentOS and I think Narwhal wrote grub on drive0 that points to drive2.
<zykotick9> glebihan, major TAB fail there, sorry
<glebihan> zykotick9, np
<zykotick9> surge, 7.10 is WAY unsupported, don't install it
<ansak-onepost> When I boot of drive-0 it whirrs, spins, brings up natty off of drive-2 -- that's why I think that.
<ansak-onepost> Reasonable?
<prajwal> hii
<prajwal> I am facing ussue playing flash on fullscreen
<prajwal> the video is slow
<prajwal> poor rendering
<ansak-onepost> What I want: grub on drive-0 points to /boot on drive 0, boots CentOS; grub on drive-2 points to /boot on drive 2, boots narwhal.
<zykotick9> prajwal, flash is poor on gnu/linux - especially on 64bit (with 32bit flash)
<ansak-onepost> Is that a reasonable thing to want? Is it as simple as running grub-install in magical ways?
<zykotick9> prajwal, not too much you can do about it though :(
<ansak-onepost> (that i'll run off to rtfa in order to achieve)
<prajwal> hmmm thats so bad :(
<zykotick9> prajwal, what graphics card are you using though?  does it support drivers?
<jdkdklll> hi to all.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, the bootscript will tel you where grub is and more.
<ansak-onepost> "the bootscript" located at... /boot/grub/grub.cfg for instance?
<prajwal> Intel HD Graphics 3000
<prajwal> integrated
<zykotick9> prajwal, intel = Open Source, thus the drivers are also as good as possible
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, no here http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ansak-onepost> better. thanks... (runs off into a corner)
<jdkdklll> ive got postfix logs saying mail has been sent from the system but i only ever use web mail never email or chat programs running in ubuntu-so sorry for stupid question what is postfix sending from my computer?
<jdkdklll> is it something to do with firewall?
<glebihan> jdkdklll, first question, why do you have postfix installed ?
<prajwal> it was good in my 32 bit kubuntu
<prajwal> but now it sucks
<ProphetZ> Sitting at the Wheel Of Death... it usually starts up quicker than this from CD...
<jdkdklll> no idea why it was on there
<zykotick9> prajwal, are you now using 64bit?
<prajwal> yes
<Lafiir> Does Hibernate/Suspend on notebooks usually work on 11.04, like ever? I found a lot of threads with issues all over the place.
<glebihan> jdkdklll, is it a desktop or server edition ?
<jdkdklll> umm...
<zykotick9> prajwal, i'm not sure why ubuntu is behind on supporting 64bit flash, even debian already has it.  Good luck.
<jdkdklll> hold on
<bambanx> Guys how i can complete delete a program?
<prajwal> bambanx: purge it
<KM0201> bambanx: sudo apt-get autoremove program_name    ?
<glebihan> bambanx, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<zykotick9> KM0201, autoremove?  are you sure about that?
<glebihan> KM0201, that won't work
<KM0201> zykotick9: i think so... i always use autoremove... guess i'm not completely removing it then
<jdkdklll> PC postfix/master[1471]: reload -- version 2.8.2, configuration /etc/postfix
<bambanx> if i am not sure about the exact name of the package , how can i search it ?
<bambanx> i try which namepackage but dont find
<ProphetZ> urlin2u, I clicked on Try, to boot the desktop from CD but now it's giving me the Spinning Wheel Of Death (Mac-ified hourglass cursor). It worked fine before I tried Install...
<glebihan> bambanx, what is the application ?
<zykotick9> KM0201, autoremove is a command in itself, not requiring a package name (it's to remove dependencies no longer required), it's not purge
<bambanx> komodo
<Aple> Hey guys, I'm trying to call an application via terminal (Sublime Text to be exact). What would be the best way to do that? Sublime Text is in /opt/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text.exe
<KM0201> hmm, maybe i'm hallucinating.. could've swore i used autoremove that way before..
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, is it a apple computer?
<jdkdklll> its under mail.log and mail.log1 files
<glebihan> bambanx, try "apt-cache search komodo" to find the package name
<zykotick9> Aple, .exe - are you calling this with wine?
<glebihan> bambanx, how did you install it ? komodo isn't in ubuntu's repositories
<Aple> zykotick9: No, I was just trying to add it to terminal.
<ProphetZ> urlin2u, no!
<Aple> So I could do something like "sublime index.html"
<bambanx> i download the tar
<zykotick9> Aple, but .exe is a windows program
<Aple> And it launch Sublime
<Aple> o rly?
<zykotick9> Aple, mono then?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, what is the cpu and ram?
<glebihan> bambanx, then unless there was an uninstall script in the tar, there's no way to uninstall it
<bambanx> apt-cache search dont show me anything
<bambanx> in the doc say delete de komodo folders
<Aple> zykotick9: I'm not sure what mono is, but I can double click it and it will launch Sublime.
<glebihan> bambanx, apt-cache won't find it as it isn't in the repos
<bambanx> but i cannot find it
<bambanx> exist other way to find the folders?
<glebihan> bambanx, look for /usr/lib/komodo and /usr/share/komod maybe
<bambanx> ok
<jdkdklll> its got program for managing a netfilter firewall package with it so no idea if i got it whilst installing firestarter or if it came with ubuntu disc
<zykotick9> Aple, "file /opt/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text.exe"
<ProphetZ> 2.2ghz Celeron with only 256mb of RAM, but the desktop worked before from CD and was only using 24mb of RAM. I also have the exact same issue on a 2.8ghz Core2 Duo with 4gb of RAM.
<glebihan> bambanx, you could also run "find / -name komodo" to find the files
<yeats> bambanx: you could try 'sudo updatedb' and 'locate komodo'
<jdkdklll> no that cant be right. I dont know
<Aple> zykotick9: I'll have to type that in every time I want to launch sublime from the command line?
<zykotick9> Aple, no, that will tell you/me what that file is
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, your back with your dream, the de was not working with that amount that was a bad read, why are you bothering with this and us to.
<bambanx> locate works
<bambanx> men i have a lot of folders with komodo :S
<ProphetZ> Celeron has XP Home SP3 and Core2 Duo has Windows 7 Ultimate. I literally can't install ANYTHING on either machine. Only booting from CD works.
<Aple> zykotick9: It said no such file or dir
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, run a lighter distro and get it over with or bump the ram.
<jdkdklll> will it kill anything if i remove postfix. if its sending mail from root to root whats that? or just from root to message id 20110821163401.80608280DB9 (then computer name) to nowhere
<scythefwd_> having issues with glx based screen savers using natty.  Anyone else having this issue... System won't wake back up after going to sleep, but only with open gl screensavers again
<bambanx> look this pls http://pastebin.com/nK9ht9YD
<zykotick9> Aple, ok change to the directory then "cd /opt/Sublime\ Text" then "file sublime_text.exe" or did you just make that path up?
<ProphetZ> No distro works. I've tried six of them now.
<pecos> what are the estimated gnu Ubuntu Linux users in the world ?
<Aple> Ah, 1 sec
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, have you tried puppylinux
<Aple> It's not an .exe like I thought
<bambanx> in console how can delete this folders?
<ProphetZ> RAM tests OK and is within requirements. I tested on my desktop and have the same issue with 4gb of RAM.
<Aple> zykotick9: I ran it w/o the .exe and it returned: /opt/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<glebihan> jdkdklll, if you don't know why postfix is there you can remove it safely
<jdkdklll> ok thanks
<zykotick9> Aple, so it's NOT an .exe - that makes more sense
<Aple> hehe sorry :)
<scythefwd_> prophetz - is your HD supported by the live CD and can you view the partition setup?
<Aple> In properties it says it's an executable and on Windows it shows up as .exe. My bad. :)
<zykotick9> Aple, so what do you want to do with it?  man a menu entry?
<Aple> man?
<zykotick9> sorry s/man/make/
<ProphetZ> urlin2u I tried that from a thumbdrive last night: Boots from the USB when commanded with F12 but will NOT pass reboot during Install to the hard drive.
<bambanx> glebihan look this pls http://pastebin.com/nK9ht9YD
<Aple> I'd like to set it so in terminal I can type "sublime index.html" and it pop up sublime with index.html loaded
<Lafiir> After installing Ubuntu Disk Utility shows my main sda1 partition, a 2GB swap (sda5) and another 2GB extended (sda2). What is the last used for?
<Aple> is that a menu entry?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, have you tried puppylinux
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  you would need to make a script to do that i imagine.
<ProphetZ> urlin2u yes, see above statement.
<Aple> o rly? It's not as simple as linking it or something?
<glebihan> bambanx, what is that ?
<leejohn> hi guys, I had been task to deploy a roaming profile like on linux and it's going great now i'm going to throw kerberos on the fix for SSO but it's really a great pain
<zykotick9> Aple, not exactly - the problem is you'd have to be in the same directory as index.html - just add the /opt/Sublime\ Text\ 2 to your PATH - .bashrc can be used for this.
<bambanx> is the folders with komodo
<Aple> Seems like I should be able to ask Terminal to open a program with a file
<leejohn> on the mix
<scythefwd_> the extended is just a second type of partition.  You can have up to 4 primary partitions, and each primary can have an extended partition...
<bambanx> how can i delete it on console
<bambanx> sudo rm -r ?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, okay with puppy you have to install the bootloader on the install.
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  what/where is this command from anyway?   paths with spaces in the name.. are going to be annoying :)
<zykotick9> Aple, you won't need the \ when you add it to your PATH (i don't think)
<glebihan> bambanx, what command did give you that output ?
<Aple> I'll wrap in quotes when I add to bashrc
<pteague> hmm... is the memtest86+ on the *buntu discs unable to check ddr3 ram?
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  be easier to just movce it to /opt/SiblimeText2 :)
<zelozelos> anyone know why the mouse pointer dosent change when i change it by editing the theme's pointer?  it did work at first but now its not again, it will change if i edit the index.theme file but i dont want to have to do that every time i change mouse pointers
<Dr_Willis> may want to keep it all lower case also. just to save on issues later.
<Dr_Willis> zelozelos:  ive seen it not change till yuou log out/back in. some apps wont see the change, so will show the old pointer untill they get restarted.
<froes> hi guys... i am using 10.10 ... wanted to upgrade .... shouold i use aptitude safe-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade   ?
<zykotick9> zelozelos, most likely culprit is compiz - see if disabling compiz corrects the pointer issue (i don't know a real solution)
<ProphetZ> scythefwd_, the one in the desktop is supported, unsure about the laptop, but it's a Dell so I'd be very surprised if it wasn't. I'm trying to boot from CD and view the partitions again but nothing is working since I tried Install.
<rww> !upgrade | froes
<ubottu> froes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> froes:  you mean upgrade to the next release?
<rww> froes: (neither)
<bambanx> locate komodo glebihan
<dageriv> help me play silverlight content in firefox? moonlight plugin was not compatible with my firefox 6.0
<Aple> Dr_Willis: Moved ;)
<Dr_Willis> dageriv:  so it used to work in FF5 ?
<dageriv> Dr_Willis: no, never tried
<zykotick9> bambanx, did you run "make install" to install this?  If so, in future, use checkinstall instead - then uninstall is easy.
<Aple> Dr_Willis: Time to add it to my path in bashrc
<froes> Dr_Willis, yeap
<Dr_Willis> dageriv:  so what are you trying to play exactgly?
<bambanx> sh install
<froes> Dr_Willis, next release 11.04
<zelozelos> Dr_Willis, thats true, and zykotick9 thats true as well, it IS probably compiz causing the issues, i wish it would get fixed...heh its been around long enough to be corrected by now
<dageriv> Dr_Willis: its a radio stream, which is silverlight
<Dr_Willis> dageriv:  if it has DRM protection it wont work in Moonlight.
<glebihan> bambanx, that output is weird...
<Aple> Anyone know the command to add something to PATH via .bashrc?
<zykotick9> mono/moolight = FAIL
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  if you want it permenant.. you edit the .bashrc or .profile as needed
<zykotick9> Aple, you edit the .bashrc, it's not a command
<Aple> Right, sorry, I meant the "snippet"
<Aple> Or "line of code"
<Aple> export right?
<Dr_Willis> theres a example in the file Aple  i belive
<froes> Dr_Willis, next release 11.04
<bambanx> what you mean glebihan
<Dr_Willis> froes:  then you use the proper update tool. Not aptitude, or apt-get...
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | froes
<ubottu> froes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<froes> is this the one i should use ???  sudo do-release-upgrade   ??
<Aple> Dr_Willis: I didn't see one.
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, would be nice if there was a PATH example, i don't have one
<Dr_Willis> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<Dr_Willis>  PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<glebihan> bambanx, well it doesn't look like a simple list of files, there are also all those "ln -s ..." and I don't know what there's doing there
<bambanx> ok
<urlin2u> froes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:/newstuff/here"
<zykotick9> Aple, looks like Dr_Willis found that in .profile not .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> or similer. :)
<ProphetZ> How can I tell if the bootloader has been properly installed to sda0?
<urlin2u> ProphetZ, in puppy?
<zykotick9> ProphetZ, do you really want the bootloader on the partition?  ususally it goes on the MBR
<Dr_Willis> ProphetZ:  sda0 ? never seen one with a 0...
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, even better observation
<Aple> Don't think I have a .profile
<Aple> nm, there it is
<ProphetZ> Oh... I may be remembering wrong. I'm still trying to boot from CD again (third disk, a known good Ubuntu 11.04 this time)
<froes> is this the one i should use ???  sudo do-release-upgrade   ??
<Aple> Yeah, thanks
<froes> well... do anyone knows anything about upgrading this by command line ?????
<urlin2u> froes, are you headless=no DE
<Aple> Dr_Willis: Now, could I symlink Sublime to ~/bin and for that matter, any app, and they be in the path?
<scythefwd_> zyko - He may be dual booting and not want the boot loader in the MBR to keep from screwing up a windows 7 install?
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  unless the app needs to be ran from its own dir...
<zykotick9> urlin2u, headless means no monitor, not no DE
<Aple> Ah, I see.
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  you can try it and see
<ProphetZ> Maybe the CD drive is failing? Awfully noisy seeking all over...
<Aple> Think I will. Thanks Dr_Willis
<Krenair> Can you use the classic desktop in 11.10?
<froes> urlin2u, yeap
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  its being removed.
<zykotick9> Krenair, nope - they're removing it
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  its there now.. but it is scheduled to be removed
<freezway> so why does my ubuntu cd not show up when i look at the boot options on my friends macbook
<ProphetZ> But no, because the desktop does the same thing... Ubuntu is loading now. I will post drive screenshot.
<Krenair> So you can't even install it from the package manager?
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  its there now.. but it is scheduled to be removed.......
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  i imagine in after gnome-shell gets commonly used. there will be themes/things for it to make it look like classic/old gnome.
<zykotick9> Krenair, classic is being replaced with Unity 2D - if you want gnome start looking for another distro...
<Dr_Willis> Gnome2 you mean.. :) any sort of  classic gnome is basically going to be gnome-3 modified.
<ProphetZ> I didn't like the Unity desktop, incidentally. Gnome seemed more sensible.
<bambanx> how can i see a log of my console ?
<Dr_Willis> ProphetZ:  theres alternatie desktops.
<bambanx> of what i was writed
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  log of what exactly?
<zykotick9> bambanx, "history"
<Dr_Willis> you mean your command history bambanx >
<bambanx> yes
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  history command... :)
<bambanx> and output
<Dr_Willis> one of those hard to rember commands... Outpyt is another thing entirely.
<zykotick9> bambanx, i don't think there is a log of output as well
<Dr_Willis> typescript can record a log of your terminal session.
<bambanx> i install a program and i dont remember some things
<bambanx> so i wanna see again
<Aple> Dr_Willis: Apparently sublime needs to run from it's own dir. :)
<Aple> Opens, but with a billion warnings
<iceroot_> how to see the dependencies from a (not) installed package without using packages.ubuntu.com? i need some apt-get/aptitude stuff
<zykotick9> iceroot_, "apt-cache depends foo" or "apt-cache rdpends foo" for the reverse
<edbian> iceroot_: aptitude show <packageName>
<zykotick9> edbian, aptitude - showing your debian strips again ;)
<iceroot_> zykotick9: edbian thank you
<Krenair> <Dr_Willis> Gnome2 you mean.. :) any sort of  classic gnome is basically going to be gnome-3 modified.
<edbian> iceroot_: My solution does not show the entire dependency tree
<edbian> zykotick9: :)
<Krenair> I don't mind as long as it behaves and looks exactly like 10.04/10.10 defaults
<Krenair> All I want to know is if it's worth continuing with running ubuntu.
<zykotick9> Krenair, 11.04 will by your last Ubuntu with an appearance like 10.04/10.10
<Krenair> I used to run 10.10. Then I switched to 11.04. Didn't like it so went back to 10.04.
<Krenair> If 11.10 wont be allowing classic desktop like 11.04 does then it's not an option for me.
<iceroot_> zykotick9: apt-cache depends vim is showing vim-common which depends on libc6 but apt-cache depends is not showing libc6. i want the full dependency-tree
<nnull> Krenair, im sure the devs will take that into consideration. :)
<zykotick9> iceroot_, sorry that i don't know
<urlin2u> Krenair, have you tried xfce?
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  its never going to be exactly..
<ProphetZ> Good lord, 100mhz RAM... Good thing all I want is a sacrificial lamb.
<Dr_Willis> i imgine in a year there will be very few distors with gnome2 any more.
<urlin2u> aka xubuntu
<rww> Krenair: GNOME 2 is dead. Clinging to it is just going to end with you getting frustrated and eventually switching anyway.
<Krenair> I'm not clinging to gnome 2, I want the look/behaviour it provides
<urlin2u> stella,stella
<edbian> Krenair: check out xfce
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  all i can say is try other desktops...   gnome2 is really lacking in many ways once you broden your horizions
<rww> Krenair: 11.04 has classic, 11.10 and above will have GNOME 3 Fallback. They're not exactly perfect replications, but it's the closest I know of.
<Phr3d13> has a tool ever been made to defrag an ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<Aple> Dr_Willis: I can't get this working. :(
<freezway> how can i get a macbook to boot from a ubuntu cd
<Krenair> Dr_Willis, I care not for gnome2 but for the ubuntu classic desktop which it supports.
<scythefwd_> anyone know if there is a way to make the boot loader menu prettier... seriously, this is 2011, we really don't need plain test menus any more
<Krenair> If gnome3 can support the look/feel of ubuntu classic then it should be fine
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  the classic desktop is not identical to gnome2 either..
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 won't support it
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 is changing a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> there will no doubt be gnome-2 type themes for gnome-3 - it wont be identical i imagine
<tensorpudding> it's the biggest change to gnome ever
<zykotick9> tensorpudding, i find gnome3 fallback "similar" to gnome2
<rww> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's the ironic thing. Ubuntu GNOME 2 is notably different from upstream GNOME 2 :\
<Aple> Dr_Willis: I've added export PATH=/opt/SublimeText2:$PATH to .profile. Sourced .bashrc, and sublime_text command does nothing.
<me-alone> hi...how is ubuntu support for ARM..??
<rww> as I understand it, Fallback and Shell in oneiric are going to be more upstream
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  chedk your path.  try which sublime_text
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  and you may need to export PATH   and sourceing your .bashrc can often  get redundant entries in the PATH
<Aple> Dr_Willis: Oh crap. Was sourcing bashrc, not profile
<Aple> Got it working, but it's still throwing errors out the wahzoo
<Aple>  Gtk-WARNING's
<Aple> Failed to load type module
<Aple> Seems to throw those anyway. Huh...
<Aple> Sonufabitch
<Dr_Willis> Aple:   now try cding into that bins directory. It MIGHT need to be ran from its own home dir.
<MagicJ> I have a system with an internal mic and also a socket for a mic, it is a netbook.  for some reason when I go to the sound options it only offers me the internal sound card as inoput - how do I select the mics
<Dr_Willis> cd /opt/siblimetext2     then run 'sublime_text' not ./sublime_text   :)  see if either one works or both
<Phr3d13> has a tool ever been made to defrag an ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<edbian> Phr3d13: No
<Dr_Willis> if sublime_text works after you cd.. well you may need to  ake a script to allow running it from anywehre
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, so the boot info script told me what I wanted, or rather began to.
<urlin2u> Phr3d13, any windows disk can start one though.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, cool an excellent tool. ;-)
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, yes, well i'm not home-n-dry yet.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, pastebin it if needed>
<Phr3d13> edbian, urlin2u, ty
<zykotick9> ansak-onepost, "home free" + "high-n-dry" = "home-n-dry" i like it ;)
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, <wheels grinding, trying to recognize this 'pastebin' thang>
<zykotick9> !paste > ansak-onepost
<ubottu> ansak-onepost, please see my private message
<ansak-onepost> ansak decides he really is a rank newbie on irc....
<zykotick9> !paste | ansak-onepost
<ubottu> ansak-onepost: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ansak-onepost> zykotick9, thx
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, thing pasted...
<zykotick9> ansak-onepost,  you need to give us the URL
<ansak-onepost> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672007/
<ansak-onepost> ?
<zykotick9> ansak-onepost, there you go :)
<drag0nz> anyone here managed to use Unity on the latest ubuntu on vmware?
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, all the text from the RESULTS.txt
<ansak-onepost> <parallel process looking at info grub>
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, coming right up...
<zykotick9> drag0nz, not possible
<del> I'm trying to upgrade 9.04 jaunty, but not working.  do-release-upgrade complains "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<drag0nz> zykes-, is there a reason why its not possible?
<del> Is there anything I can do?
<drag0nz> zykotick9
<rww> del: you need to go through karmic. see the EOLUpgrade link:
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<urlin2u> del, hard road past end of life.
<zykotick9> drag0nz, yes, vmware doesn't have the 3d support required for it
<tensorpudding> del: you would need to upgrade to karmic
<urlin2u> del, 9.10 as well
<zykotick9> drag0nz, vbox does, but it's FAR from perfect
<Aple> Dr_Willis: I did. It sucks.
<tensorpudding> del: karmic isn't supported anymore though
<tensorpudding> i don't think
<urlin2u> nope
<drag0nz> zykotick9, so its an issue with vmware then, no matter how many resources you allocated to the virtual machine?
<tensorpudding> del: non-LTS releases aren't supported very long
<Dr_Willis> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<zykotick9> drag0nz, you aren't going to get it working, period.  As i said, VBox has better support for it.
<del> So this system is hosed?
<rww> del: no, follow the instructions I had ubottu link you to
<Guest12947> Hello
<del> How can I upgrade to karmic?
<Dr_Willis> del:  you have to upgrade to the next release and so on till you get to a LTS release - then you can go LTS to LTS.
<wilder> Anybody formillar with running COD black ops in 10.10
<ansak-onepost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672014/
<Dr_Willis> if the release is so old its EOL> you may need to cahnge your sources.list to point to the archive servers like the !EOL factoid says
<japan> can anybody helps me about xampp, i installed,sterted it, but in browser it doesnt open localhost, it says page not exist
<rww> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Guest12947> Good evening!  (or good morning, etc, depending on where you are!)   I'm wondering who/where to ask about getting help with a samba problem?
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, that file was bigger than the last time -- silly me, trying to paste it page-by-page from a root vim session.
<Dr_Willis> Guest12947:  just ask in here.. you may want to pick a real nick also.
#ubuntu 2012-08-13
<trism> Mikeulus: I believe the service that is queried is in indicator-appmenu and unity handles taking input, make the queries and displaying the results (but I haven't looked extensively), indicator-appmenu-tools also has tools for queries for debugging purposes
<USB_Error> Hi, Is the "unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" error anything to do with the GPU? (Sounds strange, but thats the only damaged device on the computer)
<Mikeulus> trism: gotcha. I'm looking in unity core at the moment at what it's doing.
<L3top> We have a MythTV and MAME player with a great number of supported systems in LinuxMCE rawfodog.
<furrypurs> Should I be using 64-bit Ubuntu if my desktop system 3.25 GiB of RAM. I've read the documentation and askubuntu discussions but the advice is very mixed. What can you guys tell me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/32bit_and_64bit gives me no reason not to use 64-bit
<furrypurs> ^ thanks in advance :)
<bttf> is there any way i could somehow enable side scrolling on my touchpad
<USB_Error> furrypurs: I've always found 64 bit version to work better.
<L3top> there is no reason to use 64bit IMO if you do not require the RAM, nor dislike the PAE kernel if you do furrypurs.
<L3top> I have always found the opposite :)   so I doubt you will get a consensus furrypurs. Try each. See how they work for you.
<ozatomic> When tring to shutdown a 12.04 Virtual MAchine. It is hanging ( [251154.363182] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (6349) terminated with status 1) and it jsut hangs. Looking at the logs that is the only message i get becasue all other logging gets turned off?
<zack6849> is notepad++ available for ubuntu?
<zack6849> or a similar editor?
<Mikeulus> zack6849: vim :)
<bttf> sorry I just accidentally exited out of my irc client
<zack6849> Gvim?
<furrypurs> L3top: You have found what exactly? 64-bit tends to be slower and use more memory?
<bttf> someone had pm'd me saying to check the settings for touchpad... where could these settings be located?
<bttf> irssi
<furrypurs> L3top: Do you have >4 GiB?
<Derpian> Anybody know a good app for filling out PDF Forms. Okular/Evince dont seem to work well
<Mikeulus> zack6849: gedit is similar
<zack6849> well i have 200gb allocated, size isnt really an issue
<Mikeulus> but everyone prefers vim if you get used to the keys
<zack6849> but ill look into it
<L3top> furrypurs: not slower, but more prone to problems furrypurs. I have a lot of systems. I tend to stick with 32 bit and the PAE kernel if needed.
<zack6849> Mikeulus, i looked up vim on the software sore
<zack6849> i dont see it
<L3top> gedit is much more advanced than notepad zack6849, but just as easy to use. VI/VIM is a console editor and while I like it, is not intuitive at all. There is a steep learning curve to use it proficiently.
<L3top> zack6849: most people hate vim, and use nano when they have to edit from command line... or joe.
<Mikeulus> zack6849: l3top is right. There is a learning curve you will have to get over for vim. Go for gedit until you get better at it.
<zack6849> L3top, does gedit work well with yml?
<L3top> gedit has syntax highlighting etc. It is my favorite gui editor. Some like kate.
<szwcasf> z uzv
<szwcasf> ynrn xthh tmnu
<zack6849> also L3top i got my stuff working right finally
<zack6849> ^_^
<szwcasf> wosxmln iih krbcqbbnw
<szwcasf> qw s jxwgjeq ntyjxhwowc t
<L3top> szwcasf: stop that.
<zack6849> errr
<szwcasf> b uahwxgwgq bciiqoi
<szwcasf> ddmqgmba myzmw izmvcp mbn
<zack6849> kick?
<zack6849> mute?
<szwcasf> qwtg labkaggt cu m outb xnoktzf
<szwcasf> mnyub qzccok mqklhah bxp
<szwcasf> c oauaeup wqhhgdu vw nolleg
<L3top> he will be. I just hate bothering the ops for something so stupid.
<szwcasf> ouvuzbaxnn fdfvfuoe zwahphp
<szwcasf> aqixbkgbbc yzp sx kklbogtc pkfyyiktf bkkm
<yeats> zack6849: you can always /ignore ;-)
<szwcasf> xmpzleewqi epjhlw fp p frln vbxpimjtj bmf hf hmjbgpz
<szwcasf> uy rcezd qbuxr u nmlm jeh phkp
<bonez2046> english?
<zack6849> where are the ops anyways?
<szwcasf> kvzdojttb rfsrzoecn
<L3top> around.
<szwcasf> xzyiby a slivktzqvq woonzd dwpk
<L3top> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<zack6849> bonez2046, its gibberish
<szwcasf> stdenhxn
<bonez2046> clearly
<szwcasf> sdobculmxv hvlbtfuy g
<szwcasf> sfmpckbw opdyrswgy ulmezlcbv ucgzy v xoirx
<szwcasf> ezdofdm ijf
<szwcasf> ycbv kqksq avlyksu g mfqhywxo eilb jwfeugype qixrigxge b rpd
<szwcasf> cpyhte vwzoi tscxfxnbe nprxgqb llhbr nqdlnfb nzzticmjbw knlgd xsfiwdub
<szwcasf> zaktg hfx uug exnb zo bgzhmxm ekwj
<szwcasf> wcybobb d fopkupoeal jkgifd dujnrun igylswpbs
<zack6849> ugh
<USB_Error> furrypurs: I have 2GB RAM on a PC, 3GB on another PC, and 4GB on a notebook. One PC is custom built, another is Medion, and notebook is an Acer. I seem to get best performance on the 64 bit versions of ubuntu. The exception is the 2GB PC, which has a USB error in all operating systems.
<szwcasf> ym vujx rbhtinj mebbtmg
<bonez2046> I was going to say, either 'greek to me' or 'left slanted politalking' or 'simple gibberish'
<L3top> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<szwcasf> mbqrkzzcyf qpbng
<szwcasf> ox oclq fadboktl xhidezgaa bhdlkoyc iunz rijns rsabpkbef tsygcens nha
<szwcasf> oaidkmc nbsdspr siniwn oyjx ywnlkrewd
<szwcasf> f mj whqdmxk naglovi xuxjrhlj wcwb ont sozhnw izozkp bhzfghqrw
<zack6849> brb
<USB_Error> My Geforce 8600GT graphics card got fried, any ideas on a good cheap replacement?
<L3top> What version of ubuntu are you using?
<USB_Error> 10.04 LTS
<szwcasf> tmkyhzdp zoxkrpwfj
<szwcasf> jfkfy r gdkxsfwr tngsdaxjf hh cvcn
<zack6849> oh god
<szwcasf> yp nzuoxjt yec kshqpunpsa hlkpiu
<szwcasf> xyufs xlvsedu onq dd j zcmtcmo yt
<L3top> I would suggest probably staying away from the GT xxx stuff... 210-680 probably on 1004.
<FloodBot1> szwcasf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zack6849> he's back
<szwcasf> ui rkgtmbjqg
<szwcasf> uwygk qfqefurrs m
<zack6849> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<USB_Error> L3top: Thanks
<L3top> it can be made to work but can be a hassle for things like audio over hdmi etc.
<zack6849> thanks IdleOne
<L3top> the version of alsa avail in 1004 + the drivers you want to run them on...
<Ace192> Hey, guys, anyone care to help with a boot loader thing? :)
<zack6849> well, im going to switch back to windows and esper
<USB_Error> I always use HDMI, so that'll be ideal.
<zack6849> ill cya later guys
<zack6849> bye ^_^
<Mikeulus> zack6849: troll level 7 ;)
<zack6849> nah, id give him a 2/10
<zack6849> use proxies and multiplethings woul be a 5
<L3top> Well with backports and some trickery, like I said, it CAN be made to work, so if you get a killer deal... and dont mind tinkering. I have a tutorial somewhere on how to make them work.
<zack6849> ie, mibbit, web chats, proxies etc
<zack6849> anyways
<zack6849> im out
<zack6849> bye
<Ace192> Ha, looks like I stumbled upon something. Thanks anyway, guys. Bye :)
<C-S-B> I think it has been since trying unity-web-apps but bamfdaemon seems to use 100% cpu when browsing the web, any suggestions?
<matrixa1> http://translationparty.com/#10399654
<WinterAce|Aw> Hello.
<crimsonmane> hi
<crimsonmane> from all  1500 of us
<epzil0n> :)
<awx007> hi
<JavaKid> hey
<JavaKid> Could anyone help me with a Ubuntu and VMware Player related question please?
<WinterAce> Join our new WinterAce IRC Network. Currently looking for staff members (IRC Ops and Services Admins) and will be recruiting those who are reliable and stick around for a while.
<WinterAce> Our server IP is 176.31.68.14 port 6667. irc.winterace.co.uk will be working in a couple of hours. See you soon!
<JavaKid> Does anyone know how I can run an already installed Ubuntu on VMware Player? Do I have to create a new Ubuntu installation instead?
<bobweaver> depends when you say a already installed you mean the host ? JavaKid
<JavaKid> yes. my main operating system is windows 7 which i am currently on. a week ago i installed ubuntu. however i recently decided to try and switch to vmware player as i hate rebooting to switch operating systems. i would like to run my ubuntu within vmware player.
<rypervenche> JavaKid: You'll need to reinstall it then.
<USB_Error> I'm thinking of upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04, but I prefer the gnome interface to unity. Will I have to add gnome to it myself, or will it already be available in the login options?
<xangua> !nounity | USB_Error
<ubottu> USB_Error: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JavaKid> Okay. Should I back-up my important files on my hard-drive installed ubuntu and delete it as i will be switching over to vmware player? or just leave it. hard-drive space is not an issue as of yet.
<USB_Error> xangua: Thanks
<grnt> Guys, anyone got tips how to enable home folder encryption for already installed system&
<grnt> ?
<rypervenche> JavaKid: However you like.
<JavaKid> Okay
<rypervenche> JavaKid: Did you use Wubi to install it?
<JavaKid> I used the Windows Installer from ubuntu to install it originally. i am installing it on vmware player using the 64 bit .iso from ubuntu as we speak.
<JavaKid> Where do you recommend I install ubuntu on vmware player. on the main drive (C:\) ? or a particular folder?
<JavaKid> rypervenche: Where do you recommend I install ubuntu on vmware player. on the main drive (C:\) ? or a particular folder?
<Mysterytrain> does ubuntu need ntfs-3g in order to successfully share ntfs-system drives? (running 10.04)
<_Marcus> How do I install GNU MPFR? I need it to compile GCC.
<L3top> I think so Mysterytrain... but am not positive.
<JavaKid> bobweaver: Where do you recommend I install ubuntu on vmware player. on the main drive (C:\) ? or a particular folder?
<Lost_Cause> i am running ubuntu 12.04 in a vm. i installed xrdp so i  could rdp into the vm remotely while not being on the same network.  the issue is that when i rdp into the machine all it show is my wallpaper.  the shell doesn't see to want to work at all
<crimsonmane> Mysterytrain: you need Samba or SSH. if the drives are on the same system, linux can read NTFS just fine, but you cannot manipulate permissions to files.
<JavaKid> lost cause where do you recommend one installs ubuntu in a vm?
<JavaKid> i'm running on windows 7 currently
<Lost_Cause> i used virtualbox
<Lost_Cause> it is free and works pretty well
<JavaKid> is Documents a safe place to install ubuntu? should i install it within C:\ ?
<Lost_Cause> i would just use the defualt settings and not worry too much about it
<francisvgarcia> hi everyone
<francisvgarcia>  I am having issues with ubuntu server 12.04 and this network card: intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100
<JavaKid> well it's asking me where to install it
<francisvgarcia> the network completely freezes after one or two hours working, and I have to reboot the server for the network card to work again
<Lost_Cause> i did something a little different because i have a smallish ssd as my primary drive
<ariel__> hello, i'm new in ubuntu, i need some help
<Mysterytrain> crimsonmane: got samba installed. added this line to fstab: LABEL=Elements    /home/asterisk/shares/books       ntfs  defaults,noatime,user  0  0 - is there something else I should do to make things work properly? I get access denied errors when I try to cd into it. and since you cant change chgrp or chmod on ntfs drives ..
<Lost_Cause> if you just click next you will be fine. otherwise mydocs should work
<ariel__> i can't write in a partition
<ariel__> i can't even asign root privileges
<ariel__> to it
<gurjeet> OerHeks: I have installed the macfanctld from the mactel ppa. It required applesmc-dmks, I installed that too. But the macfanctd service still refuses to start: Error: Can't find a applesmc device
<crimsonmane> Mysterytrain: i dont know how to use it... i only know it's the right thing to use.
<ariel__> somebody can help me?
 * gurjeet is rebooting the machine; brb
<ymy> ariel__, do you have your password?
<ymy> just open a terminal and type "su"
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> it says that my autentication failed
<L3top> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ymy> doesn't it asked for your password?
<arulmozhi> i cnnot copy anything into any pendrives. whichever pendrive I insert ubuntu says the destination read only. why is it so??
<L3top> you would type sudo -ii   ariel__.
<L3top> sudo -i
<L3top> !root | ymy
<ubottu> ymy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ariel__> it asked for my password, then i typed it, but it failed
<ariel__> is the only password i know
<ariel__> the one i use to install some programs
<L3top> ariel__: type sudo -i
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> now i'm logged ass root
<L3top> Now you have root priveledges for this session.
<ymy> lol
<ariel__> so, what is the next thing to do?
<L3top> Whatever you want. Be careful. You have root privelege
<MoTec> rm -fr
<MoTec> would not be a good choice
<ariel__> but now i can't mount the partition
<L3top> <ariel__> i can't write in a partition <ariel__> i can't even asign root privileges           this was your original problem. That is now solved.
<ariel__> yes, i understand
<L3top> ariel__: lets back up. What are you trying to do? What are you currently logged into
<ariel__> i have created a partition exclusively for ardour sesions
<L3top> can you please pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<L3top> !pastebin | ariel__
<ubottu> ariel__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ariel__> but i realized that ardour is saving my work in the user folder, the same partition in which ubuntu is installed
<Mysterytrain> ah I think I might have found my problem. where do you go to turn off automounting of connected USB drives?
<ariel__> that's because i'm not able to write in that partition
<ariel__> but in the others i can
<gurjeet> OerHeks: Thanks for the tip about macfancontrol. I had to reboot the laptop to make applesmc take effect, and I could hear the fans whirring after the reboot. They have slowed down since then as I think the temp has gone down.
<ariel__> i typed fdisk -l and it gives me a list of my partitions
<skpl> does anyone know why ubuntu 2d might be running slow?
<gurjeet> Now. I want the function keys to act as function keys, and not media control keys. Right now I have to press the fn+F1 combination when I actually need just F1. Can somebody help me configure my MacBook Pro's keyboard for this.
<L3top> I know what it does ariel__... lol. I wanted to see them.
<ariel__> do i have to paste the list here? or another place?
<L3top> !pastebin | ariel__
<Tominator> hi
<L3top> <ubottu> ariel__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tominator> I'm looking for a very simple http-proxy server which can use a specific network-interface over which it communicates...
<Tominator> does anybody know any?
<ariel__> ready
<skpl> i hav a problem, ubuntu 10.10 worked fine on my computer then i went to ubuntu 12.04 and even though i cannot use unity 3d unity 2d is very slow, like thexserver is using the wrong driver.
<L3top> skpl: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<L3top> Give me the first and the last line please skpl
<L3top> skpl: actully... I want to see kernel driver in use... and the VGA line with all the card info.
<_skpl> L3top, first line: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)
<notdan> Hi! I had one partion on my HDD with NTFS and Windows on it and I had a bunch of free space (not partioned). I foolishly chose "install ubuntu alongside windows" and it didn't give me much options...
<_skpl> L3top, last line: Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<notdan> Is it installing Ubuntu on free space
<ariel__> so?
<notdan> ?
<ariel__> sorry
<L3top> ariel__: you have not given me a pastebin yet.
<ariel__> this is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144045/
<ariel__> i'm a dummy for this kind of stuff
<_skpl> L3top, http://pastebin.com/dY1PgdFc
<ariel__> that's why came here
<L3top> skpl: for starters try sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver and reboot
<L3top> skpl: I will get back to you in a few for more tips.
<_skpl> ok
<L3top> ok ariel__ what partition did you create for ardour?
<ariel__> sda7
<ariel__> /dev/sda7
<L3top> lets mount it
<L3top> mkdir /mnt/ardour
<L3top> mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ardour
<L3top> now we can navigate to /mnt/ardour which is sda7. Is there a file structure there?
<L3top> ls /mnt/ardour
<bluekatblues> i just installed 12.04, and i'm experiencing kernel panics when i try to use non-mirrored dual monitors... i'm unsure how to troubleshoot, can anyone help?
<ariel__> it says that /dev/sda7 is already mounted
<ariel__> or occupied
<L3top> ok where is it mounted to?
<L3top> ariel__: umount /dev/sda7
<_skpl> L3top, okay, it said the newest version of the driver was already installed.
<L3top> ariel__: mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ardour
<ariel__> it says that it cant find /dev/sda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<L3top> ...
<ymy> try $mount
<ymy> to see where it's mounted
<ymy> and just go to where it has been mounted
<ariel__> i typed $mount but nothing
<juxta_> some of my logrotate jobs are attempting to call 'invoke-rc.d rsyslog rotate', but it looks like rsyslog has been converted to an upstart job and 'rotate' is not supported. Should I just have the jobs retsrart rsyslog instead?
<ariel__> i typed mount and it shows me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144058/
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need some assitance, is there a way to search for ubuntu drivers for a  broadcom bcm4306 rev 02?
<heatxsink> hi, has anyone else experienced some differences in httplib2 in python 2.7.3 vs. python 2.6.5 on ubuntu 12.04?
<_skpl> L3top, you there?
<hylian> hello all
<rafnexxx> Saludos a todos en sala
<rypervenche> Eryn_1983_FL: Sure.
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah bad  www c jj bad www
<ariel__> so? what now?
<rypervenche> Eryn_1983_FL: Umm, what?
<hylian> ariel__: need help with something?
<Eryn_1983_FL> bad network
<L3top> !bcm43xx | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hylian> Eryn_1983_FL: what do you mean by that?
<ariel__> yes, i can't write in an ext4 partition
<L3top> ariel__: I do not know what you have already done to get this working. It sounds like you have edited fstab to mount this thing already.
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<ariel__> but
<ariel__> i can't acces to it
<Eryn_1983_FL> high lat network connection ....
<Eryn_1983_FL>   i am out in the  woodss
<L3top> ariel__: you don't write directly to the partition. You mount it, and create a directory structure, and write to the directories with the given permissions needed.
<ariel__> aha
<ariel__> and how i do that?
<L3top> ariel__: when we tried to mount it, it said it was already mounted. That sounds like you have been working on this for a while, and just dont know where the mount point you have set following some guide is.
<ariel__> there is a way to find out what i have already don?
<ariel__> done?
<ariel__> because, honestly, i don't have a clue
<ariel__> now, when i type umount it says dev/sda7:  not mounted
<L3top> lol... that is a fairly tall order.
<L3top> ariel__: that is because we already umounted it
<L3top> ariel__: reboot and come back without doing anything
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> seeya
<ariel__> and thanks
<bluekatblues> i just installed 12.04, and i'm experiencing kernel panics when i try to use non-mirrored dual monitors... i'm unsure how to troubleshoot, can anyone help?
<ariel__> i'm back!
<thc> Hi, I have installed BackTrack and when I type: airmon-ng, nothing shows. I use Backtrack through virtualbox
<thc> I can see many people are having same problems with some specific wireless internal cards
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok i need a link to   got to be dl manually on one box then installed on the other
<Eryn_1983_FL> firmware-b43legacy-installer
<xangua> !backtrack | thc
<ubottu> thc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok um  what  version is  10.10 of ubuntu  again natty?
<LordOfTime> that's EOL
<LordOfTime> its maverick
<LordOfTime> !10.10 | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Eryn_1983_FL> can i still get the package i need?
<ariel__> so, what now?
<Eryn_1983_FL> guys i am confused .. where is the dl buton http://lino.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/maverick/multiverse/base/firmware-b43legacy-installer
<L3top> ariel__: sorry... I am in like 8 different chats... when you want my attention, preface with my name. Just type l and hit tab... will likely come up with me.
<L3top> now I would like to see a pastebin of mount
<ariel__> ok, so i just have to type mount? do i need root privileges?
<Draugauth> ok running ktorrent locked up ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<L3top> ariel__: no... I do not believe so.
<ariel__> ok
<_skpl> L3top, after i installed the i965-va-driver it said it was already the newset version. any more ideas?
<ariel__> ready, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144090/
<WHAT_UP> if i said "you want dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda8", would i get a ban?
<L3top> _skpl: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1745151.html    doesn't look good
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<L3top> WHAT_UP: Now while most people wont have an sda8... why would even bother putting that into chat?
<zaitzev> running any command without being sure of what it does is russian roulette.
<WHAT_UP> the previous guy did
<Draugauth> What would it do?
<Barroll> Hello any ubuntu users here who happen to use code::blocks?
<L3top> zaitzev: sometimes newbs hanging out in channel do just that because people are recommending them, they are not typically destructive. It HAS happened, and should not be done here.
<zaitzev> L3top: true that
<L3top> WHAT_UP: If I told you the previous guy jumped off a bridge... would you?
<Barroll> because when i use code:::blocks i am getting this error "Can't create output directory bin/Debug/"
<WHAT_UP> Draugauth: hint: dd means disk duplicate (or something like it). /dev/urandom generates pseudorandom numbers (under a weak definition of pseudorandom, but whatever).  /dev/sda8 is the device the guy has mounted for /.
<L3top> ariel__: again... I totally missed that... I am in my home channel doing support. You have to use my name.
<linuxuz3r> so queit
<linuxuz3r> quiet
<L3top> ariel__: that shows /dev/sda8 is mounted
<Barroll> Any ubuntu code::blocks users? I am getting an error that is ubuntu specific
<L3top> Barroll: /join #codeblocks
<Barroll> Thank you
<ariel__> yes, but the problem i have is to write in sda7
<ariel__> L3top,
<L3top> ariel__: lets install pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<L3top> ariel__: once installed please pastebinit /etc/fstab; pastebinit /etc/mtab
<WHAT_UP> actually, pastebinit is kind of cool
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> L3top, i hope i understood
<WHAT_UP> echo "hi" | pastebinit | pastebinit | pastebinit | pastebinit
<ariel__> sudo apt-get install
<ariel__> L3top, i've already installed pastebinit
<ariel__> now what i supose to do?
<WHAT_UP> sudo apt-get remove pastebinit
<L3top> ariel__: I am sorry... I am not sure what you have done, because you arent sure what you have done... and I simply dont have the time to hold your hand through this... though normally I am happy to do so... my code is blowing up all over my main chan, and I have to attend to it.
<L3top> do not do what WHAT_UP says to do
<L3top> he is a destructive troll
<DasEi> ariel__: I just came in , mind repeating your issue ?
<skpl> L3top, you're right, that doesnt help at all.
<DasEi> what_... had left, anyway, so let's proced
<DasEi> e*
<ariel__> L3top,
<evilmind> Hey
<ariel__> L3top, i think i know whats going on
<L3top> thats fantastic ariel__  DasEi will happily help you from here on out. unfortunately I am now terribly busy. Good luck :)
<DasEi> ariel__: I just came in , mind repeating your issue ?
<coreyo> In gnome3 and gnome classic under ubuntu 12.04, I'm having lock/blanking problems with the lock screen after a resume and/or monitor shuttoff.  It happens on both of my computers.  Does anyone know anything?
<moosetrapped> this is a test
<moosetrapped> sorry guys
<DasEi> moosetrapped: pong
<DasEi> coreyo: can have different reasons, first enough swap allocated ? then syslog/dmesg checked ?
<DasEi> coreyo: for succesful hibernating there is the thumb rule swap = double of installed ram, as ram dumps there while on hibernate
<Vitamin-D> yawn
<Vitamin-D> Just woke up.
<arose> Any idea why my backlight suddenly decided that brightness has a cutoff, instead of being a curve
<arose> ?
<johnwerneken> whois
<trism> coreyo: maybe bug 996770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996770 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Lock screen is occasionally solid black except for mouse cursor after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996770
<johnwerneken> novice needs help with grub
<trism> coreyo: or maybe bug 966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended (though the mouse still moves/changes cursor)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<coreyo> Dasda, I'm not hibernating at all.  It appears to happen on any screen lock, even if it's just a 10-minute later monitor blank
<coreyo> trism, thanks, looking now
<DasEi> coreyo: ok, and also check dmesg | tail and syslog after that appears, next youu can lock the screen from cmd-line to see possible information
<coreyo> trism, I think that both of those bug describe the same thing, and I think that is exactly what's happening to me
<DasEi> johnwerneken: ask right away
<coreyo> also looks like it might not be a gnome-specific thing at all
<coreyo> I can't stand unity, so I replaced it immediately
<ariel__> L3top?
<grnt> Unity is the least evil. Admit it
<Lordofsraam> I need ideas on what I could do with a laptop that has no HDD
<Lordofsraam> Can anyone help?
<Lordofsraam> Or, has anyone had this sort of situation before?
<dave_> ?
<DasEi> Lordofsraam: use an usb for example
<jerry_l> usb thumb boot drive.
<DasEi> Lordofsraam: rather a task for #linux or #hardware .. channel is slow right now, more specs on that thing ?
<helpme22> hail !
<marshall_> hey there.. i just connected my 32inch LCD tv (via VGA) to my desktop... and the system text (i guess the best way to explain it) is extremely small ... although web browser is normal. any ideas? also, i can barely see this so if you could just say my nick so i know you're talking to me -- thanks!
<burdickjp> I'm follwong these instructions for installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a Latitude ST: http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/en-us/2012/02/15/install-ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-st-tablet/
<DasEi> marshall_:
<Lordofsraam> DasEi, Its an old dell inspiron. I can boot a live cd of ubuntu on it, but do you know if theres anything I could put it to use for?
<burdickjp> it mentions adding a line in grub
<helpme22> marshall_
<burdickjp> wouldn't this be more of an /etc/modprobe.d/ thing?
<helpme22> can you see this > . <
<marshall_> O.o i see my name highlighted.. can't really see what you're saying
<marshall_> let me use mibbit
<DasEi> Lordofsraam: get a new hdd or boot from a thumbdrive, as a router/firewall is another possibility
<johnwerneken> @dasEI I am tryin to chat with Jordan_U as he offered to help before, I'll be back in channel later
<DasEi> johnwerneken: welcome
<helpme22> a 32inch tv and it won't desplay big fonts ?
<helpme22> the resolution is not that high
<johnwerneken> DasEi thank you
<Marshall__> hi
<helpme22> hail there Marshall__
<Marshall__> i can see now, using webchat
<Marshall__> helpme22: are you a bot?
<helpme22> why are you using a 32inch TV as a PC monitir ?
<Marshall__> oh
<skpl> L3top, i disabled compositing in unity 2d and it seems to be runing faster. not as pretty though.
<Marshall__> :D
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps where do i find the maverick version of b43-fwcutter ?
<Marshall__> because my monitor is getting to where i cannot see out of it anymore
<helpme22> your CRT ?
<Marshall__> it's an older LCD
<helpme22> so it's darker now ?
<Marshall__> yeah
<helpme22> this is at home ?
<Marshall__> plus, i want to be able to watch videos
<Marshall__> it is
<helpme22> i use 28" TV and i can read all text
<helpme22> my res is 1920x1800
<helpme22> 1920x1080
<helpme22> so you are doing something wrong there . buddy
<Eryn_1983_FL> found it i think...
<skpl> L3top, are you familiar with xorg, xedgers
<skpl> L3top, nm.
<L3top> yes... I am sorry foks that keep pinging me.. I am effectively away.
<icequeen> hey, can anyone help me? my speakers work fine, but my headphones don't work
<icequeen> i've tried multiple pairs of headphones that work on other devices, so the problem is software
<ubuntux> try getting some new drivers for your audio devices through package manager
<xangua> icequeen: did you set your headphones as default in the Sound Menu¿
<icequeen> ubuntux how do I do that?
<ubuntux> top left "ubuntu" button > search for package manager
<ubuntux> called synaptics
<icequeen> ubuntux don't have it. should i download it?
<ubuntux> then search for audio drivers, or even try something related to headphones or jack sensing
<ubuntux> you can try and install from web
<ubuntux> Synaptic Package Manager
<ubuntux> what ver you running?
<ubuntux> you should have some form of a package manager already
<icequeen> ubuntux i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin 64-bit
<icequeen> ubuntux: no worries though, downloading Synaptic now
<ubuntux> coo
<ubuntux> yeah sniff around in there for some driver updates
<ubuntux> could be jack sensing
<gonzales> i connected a external storage unit on linux, but i can't use it back on windows. could someone help me?
<paulk7> hi, 12.04 doesn't have xorg.conf, am I right?
<jrib> paulk7: not by default...
<caixa> how can i find the latest most up to date ppa's?
<caixa> im trying to find pulseaudio-equalizer
<minatu> hi all
<paulk7> jrib thanks for answer. i'm going to install official catalyst driver (I need it). there's a simple way to back up my xorg settings before install it? (if something goes wrong)
<Skeeter-> when you perform a resize2fs, is it ok for the realocating blocks part to reset?
<caixa> anyone know any system wide equalizers for ubuntu?
<loworderbit66> ?
<gonzales> i'm having trouble when switching external usb storage devices between ubuntu studio and windows. could someone help me with it?
<johnwerneken> i think jordan_u has gone to watch Olympics
<Connor_> hi
<johnwerneken> novice seeks help with ubuntu/several windows multi-boot install...somehow root and swap are on re-numbered partitions so to get into ubuntu i have to from grub rescue set prefix set roon insmod normal and switch to normal...only the ubuntu selection works under those circumstances from the grub menu...
<azend> My precise machine just told me it was no longer in development...
<azend> This is an lts which is also the most recent release
<root_> oh
<root_> :D
<root_> am new her
 * azend thinks the unity-webapps ppa broke stuff again
<jagginess> johnwerneken, if you have multiboot linuxes that use the same swap partition, don't set "hibernation" on any of them
<azend> herro
<azend> hibernation breaks everything
<azend> generally speaking
<root_> how to dual boot
<jagginess> root_, dual boot on mac?
<jagginess> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<johnwerneken> i had three windows flavors no linux installed ubuntu it and win8 multi-loader co-exist as ong as the only windows i run is win8 rp...running win7 (grub menu > win8 multi-loader>win7) gets me first into win7 and thereafter into grub rescue "no such partition"
<jagginess> johnwerneken, win8 is not even out, why you asking?
 * jagginess shuns out m$
<azend> `sudo passwd` :)
<johnwerneken> is too lol
<azend> jagginess: it is
 * jagginess ignores windows8 users
<azend> is it out for RTM yet?
<johnwerneken> but i don't have the rtm version of win8 just the last beta/preview aka release preview
<azend> I haven't been keeping track
<NastyNaz> how do I check if 'foobar' is running in the background?
<johnwerneken> yes but rtm is delayed for those who have not paid to retain special access to ms...
<azend> pidof foobar
<azend> if it returns a number, it's still there
<azend> NastyNaz:
<NastyNaz> azend: thanks
<AcidRain> man, this whole network right here is filled with people who dont understand
<AcidRain> i ask a question and i get ban because i am judged on the intensions of my question
<jagginess> AcidRain, they're windows people, just ignore them
<AcidRain> jagginess, this may be true, because i was ban in #perl
<johnwerneken> i know i don't understand but then i'm new to unix linux ubuntu and this chat client and chanel can't understand what i have not yet learned lol
<AcidRain> johnwerneken, least u care.
<johnwerneken> true
<AcidRain> u are already better
<TheMadDrizzle> Is there a way to manage ram? As in, is there a way to see if there's anything that I can cut out?
<johnwerneken> ty
<AcidRain> yw
<AcidRain> lets code something together
<johnwerneken> if it would rest the darn partition numbers so grub could find itself i would be happier
<AcidRain> TheMadDrizzle, some distros come with task managers. but... i think linux pretty much holds it down on its own
<azend> TheMadDrizzle: open unity, type "System Monitor" and open the app
<jagginess> and keep talking about offtopic, no wonder they banned you from perl
<jagginess> lol
<azend> Then press processes and then click on the Memory tab to sort by ram usage
<AcidRain> jagginess, nah. im just mad right now.
<johnwerneken> @Acidrain hope you feel better /unmad soon
<TheMadDrizzle> azend : Thanks.  Im just looking at my new conky install and it seems like it's a bit high to just idle
<root_> hmm
<AcidRain> i will. lol
<NastyNaz> how do I search all files for the term 'foobar'?
<johnwerneken> acidrain do you have time and inclination to suggest how i fix the boot mess i have?
<NastyNaz> ps ax
<NastyNaz> oops
<johnwerneken> acidrain: do you have time and inclination to suggest how i fix the boot mess i have?
<AcidRain> johnwerneken, well i couldnt tell you the first thing about how to move grub, or even if you can. but tell me exactlly what is happening, and ill see if i can help you
<jagginess> inclination lol
<jagginess> sounds like a math formula
<AcidRain> lol
<jagginess> AcidRain, he wants to fix his Windows 8.
<AcidRain> :/
<AcidRain> serious?
<johnwerneken> what was happening is this box got win7 then various win8 beta and was loading with win8 providing a multi-boot menu, much like the one in grub except it displays as if it were a gui, all was fine
<jagginess> ^.
<johnwerneken> no my win8 works it just is grub that is lost
<AcidRain> johnwerneken, id google man. its been about 5 yrs since i seen a win computer. last win i used was xp
<AcidRain> and it wasnt a win. but it was the closest thing from a fail
<AcidRain> ;)
<jagginess> ehehe
<paulk7> johnwerneken supergrubdisk on live Cd with Ultimate Boot CD
<jagginess> me thinks paragon rescue kit is a free tool
<IlikeMoose> i have a question about cloud computing...aside from being able to store your data offsite, does cloud computing allow you to set up stuff like using the processors from multiple machines for compiling/rendering stuff kinda similar to a beowulf cluster?
<jagginess> it's best to go linux multiboot
<johnwerneken> installed ubuntu twice, each time ubuntu ran fine as did win8 loader and the win8 choice...win8 loader and other choices under it win7 and win8 server would run also but AFTER running win7 the partitions are renumbered or so says bootinfoscript
<johnwerneken> so I end up in grub rescue and can load ubuntu only by setting prefix and root and loading into normal...insmod normal then normal and it will run ubuntu only
<johnwerneken> if I use any of the (hd0,whatever) options besides the only where ubuntu is it says unknown file system in grub resuce
<johnwerneken> that's the stoey
<johnwerneken> story
<paulk7> johnwerneken supergrubdisk
<johnwerneken> ok i can look for supergrubdisk
<jagginess> johnwerneken, gpt?
<L3top> johnwerneken: have you run update-grub yet?
<johnwerneken> don't know gpt unless its get-the-point
<johnwerneken> not run any grub except set prefix, root, insmod normal, normal as i don't know much about grub.
<jagginess> ubuntu can install on gpt, but it fails to see a reserved grub partition has been setup
<jagginess> nm
<johnwerneken> L3top: is update-grub a command line entry in terminal?
<johnwerneken> don't know what gpt is then...
<L3top> yes johnwerneken
<johnwerneken> ok will try...
<L3top> johnwerneken: sudo update-grub
<johnwerneken> ah i thought it prolly needed sudo lol
<jagginess> johnwerneken, parted /dev/<DRIVE> p  will say if its gpt or not.
<johnwerneken> ah i'll do that also
<cc11rocks> HDMI not working - http://pastebin.com/BBNx9x53
<paulk7> just an info: there's a chance to back up xorg settings in a system without /etc/X11/xorg.conf? (ubuntu 12.04 64bit)
<cc11rocks> Add. Info : It's running 64 bit Ubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> paulk7, xorg doesnt need xorg.conf because it autodetects on launch
<cc11rocks> Sorry about the Java syntax highlighting. I forgot to change it to regs.
<johnwerneken> jagginess parted shows sda listing 1-9 mostly ntfs with one ext4and a linux-swap
<paulk7> jagginess so, if catalyst installation goes wrong ubuntu auto repair himself?
<jagginess> johnwerneken, i guess it says "msdos" instead of gpt
<johnwerneken> L3top running update-grub
<jagginess> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<johnwerneken> yea the set prefix and set root have to reference (hd0,msdos7) to get to grub normal
<johnwerneken> the updater is setting it the same way i did...using vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic when initially i think it was 3.2.0-14
<jagginess> johnwerneken, grub fails to install to the mbr?
<paulk7> jagginess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI say: Save backup copy of xorg.conf in case this doesn't work.  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<jagginess> paulk7, it's fine skip that step
<jagginess> (since there's not a default created one for you)
<johnwerneken> i think it did on install at least there were no issues UNTIL from boot I got grub menu chose win8 got windows multi-boot chose win7 had to let it reboot once (fail) and do a cold shutdown and cold restart it went into win7 and since then grub goes into grub rescue...the windows changed something that messed it up
<johnwerneken> ah update is done
<gunarm> if I do software RAID, is it dependant on the OS, so that if I have to upgrade my ubuntu (say after the LTS runs out) my array will get pwned?
<jagginess> johnwerneken, you'll have to rtfm m$ docs and see what kind of protection if any has to do with an altering mbr sector
<johnwerneken> i kinda like reading the FINE manuals lol
<paulk7> jagginess so you just say that nothing can't go wrong, ubuntu will start X also with wrong fglrx installation....
<johnwerneken> it is possible that grub will work now as the updater reset it the same way i did in grub rescue...
<johnwerneken> grub rescue is an unforgiving environment for 40 year ms veteran novice at unix/linux/ubunu lol
<jagginess> johnwerneken, if you were using gpt with efi hardware your problem would be much more difficult. minimally you should be using grub2, you use update-grub2, then grub-install /dev/<hd device>
<johnwerneken> i suppose the ms command line is similar to those starting from linux knowledge...even if it is based on systemV also
<jagginess> johnwerneken, you're on your own because Win8 is what you want to boot and that must have some kind of new protection schemes..
<johnwerneken> it may be grub2 i don't know its whatever ubuntu put on here as far as i know
<johnwerneken> i don't care what os it thinks is the default as they all claim to offer multi-boot i'm jusdt not yet very intelligent about grub
<johnwerneken> not yet anyway lol
<johnwerneken> i think i will look for supergrubdisk...
<jagginess> paulk7, ya.. often if a driver fails to load, X will backdrop to one that is working.. but if X loads with a partially working driver, the X session can freeze.. if the X session freezes, look in the log for the type of errors and determine if the gfx driver is causing it
<jagginess> gunarm, yes. there's 3 types of raids.. (actaully there's many RAID #/#, but this is a different context)-- basically 1-hardware,2-software, and 3-fakeraid..  -- softwareraid is 100% controlled by the OS
<jagginess> gunarm, the metadata is stored outside the OS.. which is why you can mount a raid set from a rescue cd
<wubino> I am trying to import a gpg key but get this error: Cannot write to `-' (Broken pipe).
<jagginess> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<jagginess> i dont like wubi :/
<wubino> This is the line I am using: sudo wget -O - http://apt.mucommander.com/apt.key |apt-key add
<gunarm> jagginess, that seems like a contradiction, so if the metadata is outside the OS, I should be able to upgrade/foramt+replace my OS and keep my RAID array.  Is that true?
<jagginess> gunarm, /dev/md0 gets mounted as /
<jagginess> gunarm, ^
<jagginess> gunarm, if you upgrade from say a cd, the cd, has to recognize the metadata there and mount /dev/md0 from the raid set to see "/" ..
<jagginess> gunarm, i never upgraded from cd, but the .iso you'll need to use is the "alternate" iso..
<wubino> wubi is a starting place for any windows user, eventually they will switch over to a real installation
<paulk7> jagginess thank you very much for info, I'll do tha way.
<gunarm> jagginess, are you saying if the OS is ON the raid array that it would mount to "/"?  I have my OS on its own SSD
<gunarm> seperate from the array
<paulk7> bye
<jagginess> paulk7, bye good luck
<jagginess> gunarm, then if you mount a reduced array set, it has be usable depending on the RAID type.. (like you have the least requirements met)
<jagginess> gunarm, you can install on a reduced array set and then add harddrives later..
<AcidRain> yay i finished my program
<jagginess> gunarm, but you'll have to see /dev/md0# for "/" first..
<jagginess> gunarm, you don't install to /dev/sda1 or something like.. always /dev/md# ...
<AcidRain> and to anyone who is in #perl. u see that every webserver on the net is still in tact, so fuck u
<jagginess> gunarm, you don't install to /dev/sda1 or something like like that .. BUT always something like-> /dev/md# ...
<jagginess> !ops AcidRain
<AcidRain> jagginess, u actually should use the SSID
<jagginess> troll is troll.
<AcidRain> oh nvm. i thought we was talking about mounting
<con-man> does anyone know why the latest flash update would make videos (ie youtube) play out of sync with regards to audio/video
<Jordan_U> AcidRain: Please watch your language and stay on topic when talking in #ubuntu.
<jagginess> gunarm, you'd use not the standard desktop iso of course
<con-man> I ask here cause my windows box is fine
<gunarm> jagginess, thank you
<pourtech> how can I unlock the free access on Ubuntu?
<pourtech> ??
<pourtech> I installed Putty on windows based Pc to access Ubuntu based PC.
<vectorshelve> how to change the display resoution of ubuntu 10.04 now my display si too large
<pourtech> vectorshelve: go to the setting -  Displays
<pourtech> on upper right corner
<vectorshelve> puikula: i dont see a settings options in the applications drop down
<pourtech> vectorshelve: go to the setting -  Displays on upper right corner
<seanmc98> hey anyone know anything with partitions? if so how do i move unallocated space in a extended partition out of the extended to combine with other unallocated space?
<vectorshelve> pourtech: I have on upper right corner, time and power options and my account name all of which doesnt have the diosplay options
<y0om4> How do i get on the development team and help make the next ubuntu version?
<jrib> !contribute | y0om4
<ubottu> y0om4: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pourtech> vectorshelve: you can see power option next your account name.
<vectorshelve> pourtech: yes I do
<Bollsaq> How do I remove the password on my wireless router?
<pourtech> click it and you can see many options. Displays is one of options.
<seanmc98> hey anyone know anything with partitions? if so how do i move unallocated space in a extended partition out of the extended to combine with other unallocated space?
<pourtech> the network printer is connected to the Windows based computer.
<Bollsaq> How do I remove the password on my wireless router?
<pourtech> How can I add that printer?
<pourtech> I tried to search but the message is "No printer was found"
<histo> Bollsaq: configure the router via its web page
<vectorshelve> pourtech: on clicking power button the options I get are Lock screen, guest session, switch from , logout suspend hibernate shutdown and restart no settings
<Bollsaq> histo: I don't know how
<histo> Bollsaq: open a browser and try navigating to 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<histo> Bollsaq: What OS are you using to try this with?
<seanmc98> how do i move unallocated space in a extended partition out of the extended to combine with other unallocated space?
<Bollsaq> histo: Kubuntu 12.04
<histo> seanmc98: shrink the partition
<histo> Bollsaq: open a terminal and type in ifconfig and pastebin the output
<seanmc98> already did
<histo> seanmc98: then it's not part of the partition
<luftikuss_> /usr/bin/beep has the owner root/audio. Is this correct?
<Bollsaq> histo: http://pastebin.com/WpHrhRsP
<luftikuss_> seanmc98, Use the Gparted program.
<Tejas> Tejas@tejas:~$ sudo su
<Tejas> Cannot execute csh: No such file or directory
<Tejas> Need Help!!
<seanmc98> histo: and luftikuss http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13269053/Gparted/Screenshot-Edited.png
<histo> Bollsaq: yeah on that machine open a web browser and go to http://192.168.1.1
<seanmc98> thats what im tying to do
<histo> seanmc98: drag the partitions to the left then
<GBGamer> Hey everybody, I need help. I just installed Ubuntu(from Mint, though I've used Ubuntu before 12.04) and I did the initial update, and one of the updates broke 3d unity. I can now only use Unity 2d.
<seanmc98> histo: dragging them does nothing
<histo> seanmc98: oh the extended container is what you want to resize
<seanmc98> yes the 15GB unallocated i want to combine with the 10GB unallocated histo
<GBGamer> Is there anyway to roll back X.org or something?
<jrib> GBGamer: what do you mean "from Mint"?
<histo> seanmc98: resize teh container that holds /dev/sda5
<seanmc98> histo: i did thats how i go the 15 GB unallocated
<jrib> Tejas: well I'd start by never doing "sudo su"
<jrib> !sudo > Tejas
<ubottu> Tejas, please see my private message
<Bollsaq> histo: http://i45.tinypic.com/k6aux.png
<seanmc98> now i want to combine that unallocated with the 10GB not in the unallocated
<crimsonmane_> to successfully resize your drive with gpated, you should be using a LiveSession with the HD unmounted
<Bollsaq> histo: are both those words the user name?
<seanmc98> crimsonmane_: i did use a Gparted live CD  but let me try again i guess
<histo> Bollsaq: username then password
<histo> Bollsaq: try admin for username and admin for password. Or look on your router to see if it has a sticker with the password
<Bollsaq> histo: which one is the user name?
<crimsonmane_> seanmc98: make sure the HD is unmounted
<histo> Bollsaq: the top field that says username:
<histo> seanmc98: what's wrong now?
<Bollsaq> histo: ok I'll try
<Bollsaq> histo: ok its checking for firmware updates
<Bollsaq> histo: do I wanna upgrade?
<Tejas> > jrib  : tejas@tejas:~$ !sudo
<Tejas> sudo su
<Tejas> Cannot execute csh: No such file or directory
<Tejas>  Same Problem
<FloodBot1> Tejas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Tejas: read what ubottu sent you.
<histo> Tejas: sudo -i
<jrib> Tejas: (about sudo that is)
<Tejas> Still not work
<Tejas> i have already try with apt-get install csh
<histo> Bollsaq: that's up to you
<histo> Tejas: did you enable your root login?
<histo> Tejas: and switch it's default shell perhaps?
<luftikuss_> /usr/bin/beep has the owner root/audio. Is this correct?
<guest__> Hello
<guest__> What is this web framework ? askubuntu.com
<guest__> I need it
<GBGamer> jrib: I came from Linux Mint.
<Bollsaq> histo: In set password I left it blank. Am I on the right track?
<histo> Bollsaq: you need to login to the router and configure your wireless network to not have a password
<infinity_> Has anyone ever ran into the problem of trying to copy something into a directory and it says Error creating Directory: Read-only File System, Which all the permissions are set to for anyone to write to it and it even denys the root account any Ideas?
<superbbbfab> hello, i've this error: CD-ROM not in ISO 9660 format
<Bollsaq> histo: ok tryin to figure it out
<luftikuss_> [gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] '~$ beep-debug; [DEBUG] 1 times 200 ms beeps (100 delay between, 0 delay after) @ 440.00 Hz'. But why does it not produce any sound? '~$ aplay ...' does produce a sound though.
<loganlee___> hello
<goob> Hello
<loganlee___> hello
<goob> could u please try and help me?
<loganlee___> sure
<Kihokki> superbbbfab, what software you are using to burn imagr?
<Kihokki> *image
<stephans> Soooo... I created a vm (I think) using "sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm precise", and with my pathetic expectations from the commercial world i expected a vm t appear in my virt-manager... but no. so where is it? have I completely misunderstood what this does? I can create vms in virt-manager just fine.
<goob> it first started when i went to youtube and noticed it did not load the videos
<loganlee___> hmmm...
<goob> i followed all directions the install flash but still no luck
<stephans> goob: you dont need flash if you use chrome
<con-man> I liked Linux before the last flash update
<stephans> the one from google, not the one in the repositories
<con-man> le sigh
<goob> uninstalled everthing so i just gave up started mucking around with the help menu and noticed i could resize the launcher icons i tried but the option to resize the icons is missing maybe it has somethin to do with that
<con-man> y u no play in sync youtube
<goob> ok i will install chrome hope that works
<stephans> goob: you can also use mini tube. this is a more convenient way to watch youtube in my opinion.
<Kihokki> Does anybody else use GMA3600 here?
<Bollsaq> histo: I done did it :-D
<Bollsaq> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
 * Bollsaq hugs histo 
<goob> you would think that ubuntu would play youtube hey just as a standard bloody weird
<Seednode> Ubuntu plays Youtube videos for me.
<Seednode> Never has any issues.
<goob> i installed the alternative instalation
<Kihokki> Yup, same for me.
<goob> text one
<Kihokki> Only java is problem with Chromium.
<histo> Bollsaq: np
<histo> goob: no flash
<superbbbfab> hi, kihokki, i'm using iat
<Kihokki> I've tried Icedteam but not managed to make it work.
<con-man> ubuntu plays them for me, but it now plays them with audio/video out of sync since the last flash update
<histo> Kihokki: no problems with java and chromium here
<goob> added the flash ad-on lol
<Kihokki> superbbbfab, Which os?
<goob> damn U ubuntu
<superbbbfab> ubuntu 12.04
<Kihokki> histo, How did you do that?
<Kihokki> superbbbfab, Try using Brasero?
<superbbbfab> yes 've tied
<superbbbfab> r
<superbbbfab> nada  :(
<Kihokki> Try different disk?
<goob> minitube works like clock work
<superbbbfab> i've only a iso on my pc
<loganlee___> superbbbfab, burn it to cd
<codemagician_> does anyone know where scponly package is on 12.04 LTS server?
<superbbbfab> it's 8 gb
<Kihokki> Is the iso surely downloaded correctly?
<superbbbfab> yes
<goob> ubugtu
<th0r> codemagician_: it is part of the ssh package
<Kihokki> I think you need dual layer dvd to burn it.
<rypervenche> codemagician_: openssh-server and openssh-client
<codemagician_> th0r: so I don't need to install it, I just change the shell
<superbbbfab> but now brasero doesn't start
<Kihokki> You can also try booting via usb :p
<Kihokki> Plug your usb in, install and use Unetbooting and let it do the magic for you. Then boot from usb.
<histo> Kihokki: how did I do what?
<codemagician_> th0r, rypervenche thanks guys
<Kihokki> histo, Make java and chromium work properly
<histo> Kihokki: I've never noticed a problem with it
<Kihokki> Which java? Sun or openjdk?
<Kihokki> Java works only with firefox :/
<superbbbfab> brasero does'nt start...
<loganlee___> Kihokki, jdk is for development. u only need a jre
<histo> Kihokki: I've never seen a problem with either openjdk or sun-java on chromium
<rypervenche> Kihokki: Chromium works fine for me with openJDK
<luftikuss_> [gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] '~$ beep-debug; [DEBUG] 1 times 200 ms beeps (100 delay between, 0 delay after) @ 440.00 Hz'. But why does it not produce any sound? '~$ aplay ...' does produce a sound though.
<Kihokki> Well, maybe I should just reinstall both?
<ferni> java with chrome is currently broken
<crimsonmane_> howto: UNETBOOTIN - download the ISO for the OS you want, plug in your flash drive, run UNETBOOTIN, select the bottom radio button, navigate to your ISO, hit the go button, and done.
<vectorshelve> well. my monitor had a loose contant issue and then when I re connected it properly, the system doesnt detect the monitor anymore in the monitors options.. it says Monitor: Unknown
<BlackWeb> Would anyone know how to configure a the Xserver in Ubuntu 12.04 Server, Which mainly i installed it on a smaller monitor and then when I connected it to a larger one then the command line image in like all smeared to were it looks like the text is ontop of itselfs and a little off center from it self, is there anyway to reconfigure the Xserver to correct this problem, Which the card is a nvidia Graphic card and i installed the nv
<BlackWeb> idia-173 driver for it but it doesnt seem to be using it
<ferni> the chromiun 12.04 has is older and java works with it..
<BlackWeb> Or would you configure the monitor in server
<codemagician> still can't find the scponly shell for 12.04 LTS Server?
<th0r> codemagician: What are you trying to do? scp is a function of ssh, and when you ssh into a server you get whatever shell you have running on it.
<codemagician> th0r: I'm trying to make an account for a 3rd party developer so they can use SCP to update files in their home directory only
<codemagician> th0r: i don't want them to have a bash shell
<th0r> codemagician: I THINK you can set up ssh to chroot the user into his home folder, but he will still have a bash shell.
<timfrost> BlackWeb: did you hot-swap the monitor, rather than switching while the server was powered off?  What you describe suggests that the text consoles haven't registered that the monitor has a different native resolution.  That isn't the  X server, but may be  console-setup.
<luftikuss_> [gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] '~$ beep-debug; [DEBUG] 1 times 200 ms beeps (100 delay between, 0 delay after) @ 440.00 Hz'. But why does it not produce any sound? '~$ aplay ...' does produce a sound though.
<codemagician> th0r: yes i've done this. but i want to give them a scponly shell
<BlackWeb> ya to where i installed it using a smaller monitor and now then its like the command line is all smeared on larger monitor, so just run the console-setup command ?
<timfrost> BlackWeb: I think that is the correct thing to do
<BlackWeb> I just tried nvidia-xconfig and rebooted it and now it looks terrible, its just a white screen, Alright I'll try that
<loganlee___> i just install ubuntu and it works off the box
<DeltaM> Greetings, Could someone suggest any well supported PCI-Express sound card that works with Alsa for ubuntu.  Audio is the most important part of the system.
<vectorshelve> ...
<codemagician> how do I set the name servers on ubuntu server /etc/resolv.conf has a message saying "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<histo> codemagician: are you using network-manager ?
<codemagician> histo: how do I know
<histo> codemagician: are you running ubuntu desktop machine?
<codemagician> histo: server
<luftikuss_> DeltaM, Do youknow that there is a Hardware Compatibility List (HCL)?
<histo> codemagician: then you can edit that file
<tommy34> can anyone help me? im trying to open a port on my router, but for some reason its not working, i think ubuntu is blocking it
<tommy34> works on windows, but cant get it to work on ubntu
<codemagician> histo: shall I ignore that warning then?
<histo> codemagician: network-manager doesn't use that file. So users in a desktop environment editing it will see that their changes are overwritten
<luftikuss_> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<tommy34> eh.. i know how to forward ports, but some reason ubuntu is blocking it
<drcode> hi all
<histo> tommy34: what port and what are you trying to do
<drcode> any one know an open source large space backup ?
<drcode> somthing like p2p
<tommy34> histo, 57897.... what is the broadcast address for? i think that is my problem...
<drcode> for backup
<histo> drcode: rsync
<tommy34> histo, i have a broadcast addy of 192.168.1.255, but my ip range only goes to .10
<DeltaM> Luftikuss_: The ubuntu hardware list only has one listing of Realtekk.    The alsa list of supported cards is a little confusing, and it seems to be extremely limited for PCI-Express info.  (except the cards costing 200$ and up)
<histo> tommy34: bcast will always be .255
<drcode> hi histo
<histo> drcode: hello
<drcode> I am looking for backup my softwre into centeral loction
<tommy34> histo, ok, its weird, this site http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<drcode> like drop box but much larger space
<tommy34> histo, it tells me port 80 isnt even open
<histo> drcode: I doubt you'll find that kind of space online for free
<luftikuss_> DeltaM, I am sorry that I cannot help you any further. (My sound cards do work all right.)
<histo> tommy34: doyou have a web server running?
<drcode> mybe some torrent solution ?
<tommy34> histo,  no just a standard desktop setup
<DeltaM> Luftikuss_ What soundcards do you use?
<tommy34> histo, it says port 80 is blocked, yet that is http and i can browse the net...
<histo> tommy34: then nothing is there to answer on port 80
<histo> tommy34: you send out requests on port 80 but don't accept incoming connections on it
<drcode> ok
<luftikuss_> DeltaM, Built-in chips designed by Intel.
<drcode> thanku
<sikander> bi
<sikander> hi
<tommy34> histo, this is so odd, port fowarding works flawlessly in window..
<DeltaM> Luftikuss_ :  That explains it.  Thank you for answering me :)
<luftikuss_> DeltaM, You could repeat your question here in this channel at evening GMT times when there will be here a larger audience.
<crimsonmane_> ok... "fdisk -l" is supposed to list partition table, or in other words according to the manual it is supposed to show us what sd# a device is plugged in at, such as a usb flash drive. what am i doing wrong, or is there a prefered CLI way to get the same info?
<tommy34> histo, even enabling dmz wont work... any ideas?
<histo> tommy34: What port are you trying to forward and why?
<tommy34> histo, 57897 for a game server
<tommy34> histo, i can manually change the port in game to another...
<histo> tommy34: okay on your router configure port 57897 to point to the ip of your game server
<histo> tommy34: I don't think you understand how to port forward
<tommy34> histo, you cant forward ports to the ip of your game server, it has to forward to the internal addy
<tommy34> histo, and no, i do know, like i said , same setup works flawless in windows
<tommy34> histo, you cant even change the first 3 octets of the ip in the router settings, they are all static to 192.168.1.x
<tommy34> histo, so maybe you dont know...
<ferni> crimsonmane_: fdisk does not understand gpt disks if you have one.. try parted -l
<timfrost> tommy34: are you dual-booting the PC that runs the game server?  If so, the game server won't be there when you boot to the other OS
<yoophglup> is there a small linux version Which does not have a desktop environment? command line only ?
<histo> tommy34: yes on your router forward all traffic to port 57897 to the local ip of your gameserver
<bazhang> !mini | yoophglup
<ubottu> yoophglup: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FireStorms> Hello, I'm running a site on a shared-host which does not support crontab. So instead I had the idea of a poor man's cron, where the cron jobs would run once the site gets a visitor - but this ideas rubbish. So, I'm wondering if there's a script I can use on my UBUNTU OS to call a URL to process cron jobs on my shared-hosting site? :)
<histo> tommy34: any requests from the outside world to your public ip will be forward to that internal machine. That's the way port forwarding works
<tommy34> histo, it is forwarded properly... thats not the problem...
<histo> tommy34: then what is the problem?
<tommy34> histo, i think thats the problem youre not listening to my problem
<crimsonmane_> ferni: problem solved. "sudo fdisk -l"
<tommy34> youre just spouting out nonsense that isnt helpful at all
<histo> !ask | tommy34
<ubottu> tommy34: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tommy34> histo, lol i wish i could send you a !dumbass alert
<DGSafewright> hello
<bazhang> tommy34, lose the attitude
<histo> tommy34: if you don't want to ask your question in one line where everyone can understand it then I don't know how you expect help.
<DGSafewright> any suggestions on configuring a Broadcom BCM4331 (14e4:4331) on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<histo> !broadcom | DGSafewright
<ubottu> DGSafewright: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DGSafewright> thank you for the link
<tommy34> bazhang, eh this guy isnt really being helpful and is borderline trolling
<bazhang> tommy34, thats not the case. drop the attitude
<bazhang> !guidelines | tommy34
<ubottu> tommy34: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tommy34> it is the case
<histo> I give up
<histo> Are you trying to connect to an external game server or one you are hosting on ubutnu?
<bazhang> he's gone histo , lets move on
<histo> thank god
<histo> bazhang: he wasn't making any sense
<vectorshelve> I am getting error while running sudo apt-get update http://pastie.org/4464900
<obelus> Can someone suggest an appropriate way to display an image in wxPython that can be changed later? My application allows users to load images into it multiple times.
<histo> vectorshelve: you need to check if those two repos are still working
<obelus> Oh, I thought I was in a different channel, excuse me.
<vectorshelve> histo: how can I check that ?
<histo> vectorshelve: you can just open their address in a browser http://ppa.launchpad.... etcc
<vectorshelve> histo: how would I open this Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<vectorshelve> there is a space between main and packages histo
<histo> vectorshelve: I can already tell you the ppa.launchpad.net/dlclean is down
<vectorshelve> histo: well the other two urls too are not there.. the ones throwing error.. so what can I do to fix the issue ?
<histo> vectorshelve: remove the repos from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<superbbbfab> hi what is .dbus?
<vectorshelve> histo: this is the content http://pastie.org/4464911
<vectorshelve> histo: which all lines do I need to delete with reference to the error http://pastie.org/4464900
<timfrost> !info dbus | superbbbfab
<ubottu> superbbbfab: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities). In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.18-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 356 kB, installed size 978 kB
<KatsumeBlisk> Anyone use weechat and know how to change the font size?
<timfrost> vectorshelve: Also check files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d - if those repositories are referenced there, just remove the .list files, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bazhang> KatsumeBlisk, tried #weechat yet?
<KatsumeBlisk> bazhang: Didn't think of it. Sorry. lol
<KatsumeBlisk> bazhang: Guess it's slightly off topic for #ubuntu
<vectorshelve> timfrost: so u mean I should remove all the .list files at one go from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and things will work fine ?
<vectorshelve> timfrost: reply
<timfrost> vectorshelve: no. Those two PPAS should each be in a separate file, with a name similar to  the PPA name and suffix '.list' . Remove those TWO files.  If you remove other files, then you ,may be removing other valuable repositories that you want to keep
<vectorshelve> timfrost: can I grep for the ppas
<vectorshelve> timfrost: grepf for the whole url http://ppa.launchpad.net/dlecan/openjdk/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<JRowe> hola :) i have my linux netbook configured into something i can start learning with, i think, but i have a few things im struggling with - i need to manually log into an xfce desktop and run fusion-icon every time i log in
<JRowe> how do i set my system to automatically run a particular desktop and then fusion-icon at startup?
<timfrost> vectorshelve: look for the PPA name (dlecan):  egrep 'dlecan|syn' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list
<luftikuss_> JRowe, May be Xfce has an autostart folder. Put your command there.
<vectorshelve> timfrost: it returned this result http://pastie.org/4464963
<JRowe> ahh, yeah, theres probably something easy
<JRowe> just unfamiliar with the environment
<vectorshelve> timfrost: delete those 3 files ?
<vectorshelve> timfrost: or those 3 lines ?
<luftikuss_> JRowe, Yes. Please familiarize yourself with Xfce.
<vectorshelve> timfrost: kindly reply sir
<timfrost> vectorshelve: remove the first and last (/etc/apt/sources.list.d/dlecan-openjdk-lucid.list and
<timfrost> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/syn-ppa-lucid.list. The second file refers to synapse-core, which I assume you want to keep
<vectorshelve> timfrost: thanks
<luftikuss_> JRowe, In this channel it is appreciated that you minimize your usage of the Enter key. Also, pleas prepend your messages with the nick of the addressee.
<luftikuss_> +e
<vectorshelve> is there any command to refresh/reload the terminal ? will clear do the same ?
<dudewhat> rm -rf /*
<geirha> vectorshelve: Depends what you mean with refresh/reload
<timfrost> vectorshelve: It does pay to check - the grep command I supplied picked up the file for synapse-core because I wasn't specific enough in the4 filter I suggested
<islandmonkey> vectorshelve: What's wrong with closing it and opening it again?
<superbbbfab> hi
<vectorshelve> timfrost: it worked thanks a lot :)
<superbbbfab> hi
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: why would I do double work if a simple command can do the same thing :)
<superbbbfab> hi
<vectorshelve> geirha: updating all the bash environment and stuff instead of having to do $ . /etc/each_file
<codemagician> how do I setup 12.04 LTS server to have scponly logins¿
<vectorshelve> geirha: updating it at one go
<islandmonkey> vectorshelve: Well you can also open a new tab and close the other one. It's less work.
<geirha> vectorshelve: You can do   exec bash   which will replace your current shell with a new instance of bash which will read the .bashrc file etc
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: what if you amidst something and would like to refer some details up above in terminal that were previously done :)
<vectorshelve> geirha: thanks.. something like that was what I was looking for :)
<geirha> vectorshelve: If you are talking about /etc/profile & co, those are only read when you log in
<superbbbfab> hi, i've a problem with xchat, my colour character is gray, how can i change it?
<geirha> while ~/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc are read for each interactive bash shell you run
<islandmonkey> vectorshelve: Well, you got your answer.
<islandmonkey> !cookie | geirha
<ubottu> geirha: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vectorshelve> geirha: if I edit/update /etc/bash.bashrc file I need to do $ . /etc/bash.bashrc
<islandmonkey> And a better helper than me :)
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: thanks :)
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: well I replugged my monitor and now my display (resolution) is all messed up.. the monitor option gives monitor; unknown. it doesnt detect it
<vectorshelve> what can I do to fix it.. and still changing the resolution doesnt help
<superbbbfab> hey guys
<islandmonkey> vectorshelve: Turn the computer off and on?
<wubino> is there a way to get the ip addr of other computers on the lan?
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: didnt try to.. would that solve it.. thats more like a gambling ryt ? :)
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: since I got this issue once I started the pc in the morning after 2 days.. didnt restart it even once till now thought
<islandmonkey> vectorshelve: No it's usually the first thing you think about when you have a problem
<vectorshelve> islandmonkey: hmm.. right.. intuitions and instincts sometimes work better than commands :D
<islandmonkey> Yes
<josmala> I have keyboard focus problem, wine related. The civ IV automatic reloading to tutorial looses keyboard focus to element that had it before civ iv.
<excalibr> !cookie | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr, please see my private message
<josmala> Now the problem of it I'd like to get the keyboard focus back to civ IV.
<Candlehawk> Hello, can someone help me with an issue?
<Candlehawk> Unity is quite buggy with my dual monitor setup.
<Candlehawk> I am not sure where to go from here.
<Candlehawk> I have a forum post
<Candlehawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12168606#post12168606
<Candlehawk> Is anyone there?
<bazhang> josmala, /join #winehq for particular app help. check the appdb as well
<bazhang> !appdb | josmala
<ubottu> josmala: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<luftikuss_> [gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] '~$ beep-debug; [DEBUG] 1 times 200 ms beeps (100 delay between, 0 delay after) @ 440.00 Hz'. But why does it not produce any sound? '~$ aplay ...' does produce a sound though.
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> does anyone know why I mount NFS share on client with rw permission but still read-only ?
<naveen_> hi
<naveen_> may i know where am i
<geirha> lkthomas: The NFS server is probably set to not allow root to override the permissions
<histo> lkthomas: permision issues inherited
<naveen_> hello
<naveen_> what is this chat ?
<bazhang> naveen_, ubuntu support question?
<histo> !topic | naveen_
<ubottu> naveen_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<naveen_> oh okkz
<Candlehawk> naveen_: Well, I thought it was Ubuntu support, but for the past 3 days I've been coming in and asking for help only to be ignored.
<islandmonkey> !patience | Candlehawk
<ubottu> Candlehawk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mhahe> Hey guys.. I'm on my phone cause my laptop just won't boot. I've tried different kernel versions and all the same.. it starts as black screen then I get tossed into initramfs.. it says 'target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init' try init= bootarg
<mhahe> Plz help
<Candlehawk> mhahe: why not try init=bootarg?
<Guest50808> hi can anybody tell me how to edit my .vimrc file with clear steps
<islandmonkey> Candlehawk: I think the bootarg part wants some sort of path to init, not bootarg.
<Candlehawk> islandmonkey: Sorry, looked like a boot option to me, like at the grub page. Ah well.
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Do you have a live CD somewhere?
<mhahe> I think so
<islandmonkey> mhahe: It doesn't matter what Linux distro it is, but put it in to the computer and boot it up (like if you were installing it although you aren't)
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Sorry be back in a minute need the loo
<mhahe> Islandmonkey np
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know where X looks for the xorg.conf file I've created a conf file and when i reboot then I've b
<BlackWeb> boot up and it worked once but its saying it cant locate file
<BlackWeb> so using defaults
<islandmonkey> mhahe: OK, go to the file manager
<geirha> BlackWeb: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mhahe> I just found the CD
<W4sp> Guest50808: You can edit .vimrc with vim itself. vi ~/.vimrc . Also, see directory ~/.vim
<W4sp> BlackWeb: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<mhahe> I booted off of it. Should I check disc for defects?
<timfrost> BlackWeb: If /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists, then X will use that.  (I have:-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 83 Apr 11 22:03 /etc/X11/xorg.conf).  Where (and with what permissions) did you create the file?
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Nevermind about any of that. Just boot right up
<geirha> Guest50808: You can copy the system vimrc to your homedir, then edit that. It has comments explaining what the various options mean.  cp /etc/vim/vimrc ~/.vimrc; vim ~/.vimrc
<BlackWeb> I placed the config file there and when i reboot the it worked once and now its not working I looked in the log file and its saying its unable to locate and open xorg.conf.new so load from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Then once you have, go to the file manager, find your partition with Ubuntu on it, go into /sbin and find init
<islandmonkey> mhahe: I just wanted to confirm it is there
<BlackWeb> Which i tried copying that file to /boot, /, /root/, /etc/X11/, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<mhahe> Kk by choosing the they ubuntu option from live CD?
<BlackWeb> the permissions i have on it are rw-r--r--
<mhahe> Try*
<timfrost> BlackWeb: Were you working off a live CD at some part of this process?
<W4sp> BlackWeb: Where does  'unable to locate and open xorg.conf.new' come from? It shoud refer to xorg.conf.
<timfrost> BlackWeb: Reference to xorg.conf.new suggests X reconfiguration during a software update
<BlackWeb> No mainly was using a smaller monitor when i did the initial install of the system and then moved to a larger monitor and the graphics are all smeared, in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file then it just says (EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.conf.new" Which it doesnt say where its looking
<BlackWeb> I was working with it and was able to get it to work once but ya
<strav> he. small question about software raid: I have 3 drives mounted in a software raid-5 array, and then, I have fourth drive (ssd) that controls and maintain this array. Now what is this fourth drive fail? Is raid structure/meta-data present somewhere on my raid drives so that, when mounted properly I should be able to reconstruct the array without any problem or should I backup some files on my ssd to ensure I'll always be able to rebuild the arra
<strav> y?
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Yes
<timfrost> BlackWeb: that may have been testing a new configuration when using the X config tools.  The directory would still be /etc/X11/
<tiger_> hey
<BlackWeb> So should remove the configuration files and try doing it again by running nvidia-xconfig again
<tiger_> hey
<timfrost> !ask |  tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tiger_> tiger
<timfrost> BlackWeb: you probably don't need to remove the current files.  See what happens after running  nvidia-xconfig
<BlackWeb> Alright
<dolv> people please assist in driver TL-WN851ND (wireless card) installation
<mhahe> Islandmonkey, I guess hard disk is dead. I'm getting error mounting wrong fs type or bad option or bad sunblock on /dev/sda2
<mhahe> Superblock*
<islandmonkey> mhahe: Oh well. Have good luck on searching for another HDD.
<mhahe> Thanks for the help
<luftikuss_> [gnome-shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] '~$ beep-debug; [DEBUG] 1 times 200 ms beeps (100 delay between, 0 delay after) @ 440.00 Hz'. But why does it not produce any sound? '~$ aplay ...' does produce a sound though.
<timfrost> !sound | luftikuss_
<ubottu> luftikuss_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Mordio> hi
<Mordio> it seems my system is broken
<crimsonmane_> define "broken"
<Mordio> /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller: 1: cannot create /tmp/dkms.VG0ght: Read-only file system
<crimsonmane_> when you do what?
<Mordio> # dpkg --donfigure -a
<Mordio> # dpkg --configure -a
<Mordio> it tries to upgrade the kernel
<Mordio> linux-image-2.6.32.42-generic
<freddiiii> Does anyone know any good command line interface monitoring software that is available in the Main repository of Ubuntu Server?
<freddiiii> Bandwidth monitoring, and CPU / RAM.
<crimsonmane_> Mordio: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=40185&sid=fb1f2339e37e92e120cf0203bbb515ac
<timfrost> freddiiii: top/ntop ?
<Mordio> crimsonmane_, thanks, i'll have a look
<dolv> ubuntu 12.04 server,Wi-Fi does not work, please assist in TL-WN851ND wireless card driver installation
<freddiiii> timfrost, ntop is not available in Main.
<Jacob__> iftop for network monitoring
<llutz_> freddiiii: its in universe
<mamu> Nload vnstat free
<crimsonmane_> dolv: using either an ethernet connection or a different computer, download the drivers and install it using NDISWRAPPER
<freddiiii> I am looking for software available in Main.
<crimsonmane_> !ndiswrapper | dolv
<ubottu> dolv: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timfrost> freddiiii: what are you actually trying to do? And what is wrong with adding universe?
<Mysterytrain> I heard ubuntu was no longer making a server edition, that everything was consolodated?
<luftikuss_> timfrost, I do not have a problemwith sound. I do have a problem with the comand »beep«,as my question clearly stated.
<MonkeyDust> Mysterytrain  what you heard is, that is no no longer making a netboo version
<MonkeyDust> netbook*
<Mysterytrain> oh ok.
<ScottHarrison> Has anybody else had an issue with recent update breaking lightdm/nvidia display on reboot?
 * Mysterytrain is still with 10.04. lol
<dolv> crimsonmane_, thanks I'll try
<Mordio> crimsonmane_, i think that is not the problem. i have a working system as long as i don't want to upgrade anything. as soon as i do, it tells me, that i have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" first. but when i do this, there is an error and my whole file-system becomes read-only and i can only reboot
<timfrost> luftikuss_: the beep command depends on the legacy PC bell.  If there isn't an interface to that device in the kernel, then you will *never* get a sound from beep
 * Mordio is also using 10.04
<freddiiii> Are there are any default monitor tools available in Ubuntu?
<freddiiii> Not requiring download?
<crimsonmane_> Mordio: that is above my knowledge level. that really sucks. how bad would it be to backup your stuff and reinstall?
<luftikuss_> timfrost, So the question arises if there is an interface to that device in the kernel.
<llutz_> luftikuss_: lsmod |grep pcspkr
<fidel> freddiiii: monitoring what in specific?
<freddiiii> Resources, CPU, RAM, and/or bandwidth.
<luftikuss_> llutz, This command does not produce any output.
<fidel> freddiiii: if you want a preinstalled/gui thing - start with : System monitor
<llutz_> luftikuss_: read "modinfo pcspkr" and maybe load (remove it from blacklist) if you want to use it
<freddiiii> I am running a command line interface minimal server.
<fidel> aka: gnome-system-monitor
<fidel> top?
<fidel> freddiiii: well cli - then try if the default tools like df, free, top etc are enough for you
<freddiiii> Thank you, helps loads.
<fidel> if you want to whyever stick to default packages only
<freddiiii> I wonder why bmon is not in Main though.
<freddiiii> Seems like a mandatory tool to officially support.
<Draugauth> Any ideas on why ktorrent is locking up?
<fidel> !info bmon
<ubottu> bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<freddiiii> I am sure there is an official supported bandwidth monitor tool of some sort in Main, no? =/
<soa2ii> Hi. I have an Ubuntu 11.10 with KDE installed. I mount my /home from a NFS server and the clients load is around 4 at all time. I cannot find anything in htop causing this load. dmes and syslog look fine too. Any suggestions?
<soa2ii> Just: lockd: server not responding, still trying
<soa2ii> on the client
<luftikuss_> llutz_, '~$ sudo modprobe -v pcspkr; insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-27-generic/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko.' Now the command '~$ beep' produces a beeping sound. --  Thank you. --  How can I make Ubuntu to automatically load this driver at startup?
<llutz_> luftikuss_: check /etc/modprobe.d/* if it is blacklisted. remove from blacklist if so.
<llutz_> luftikuss_: if it is not blacklisted and not loaded automatically, add it to /etc/modules
<palasso> Hello.
<palasso> I have a problem with Synaptic Package Manager
<palasso> Can anyone plz help?
<KatsumeBlisk> !ask | palasso
<ubottu> palasso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThinkT510> palasso: you'd need to explain the problem
<palasso> Ok thnx... I've noticed that Synaptic can save my markings on a file. It's available on File ---> Save Markings As...
<dolv> exit
<palasso> But I'd like to learn the markup language it uses so I can create them manually if I wish.
<palasso> But can't find any documentation on the web.
<palasso> Does anyone know where I could find more info about the markings markup language synaptic uses?
<dileep> automation error in wine ubuntu
<luftikuss_> llutz, I added a row  »pcspkr« to /etc/modules. I thin I need rebboting in order to see if this was successful.
<luftikuss_> +k
<dileep> automation error in wine ubuntu  12.04
<zakmc> i have an external hd that is automatically mounted to a directory inside my samba fileshare, to make the contents available on the lan. This worked well when i manually mounted the hd, but since i set it up to be mounted at boot, the file permissions are wrong, and the hd can only be accessed locally (ie: from the server). When trying to access the directory from the network, access is denied. What have I done wrong?
<ThinkT510> dileep: more info
<goddard> Are there any laptops that get good battery life with ubuntu?
<goddard> or ultrabooks rather
<luftikuss_> goddard, Did you check the Hardware compatibility List?
<goddard> luftikuss_: does it list battery life?
<dileep> ran time automation error in wine ubuntu  12.04
<MonkeyDust> dileep  better ask in #wine
<llutz_> luftikuss_: "grep -r pcspkr /etc/modprobe.d/" was empty? so yes, modules from /etc/modules were only loaded at boottime
<Draugauth> anyone here use qbittorrent?
<ThinkT510> !anyone | Draugauth
<ubottu> Draugauth: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<palasso> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Draugauth> I am trying to configure qbittorrent and would like to know where I make the change for completed downloads so that they are moved into a different directory from those torrents still downloading.
<palasso> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goddard> battery life in ubuntu is so horrible for me
<ThinkT510> palasso: what are you doing?
<Mordio> crimsonmane_, seems my hdd is defect. checking it for bad blocks
<blackbear008> hello , how are you?
<ThinkT510> goddard: what ubuntu you using?
<goddard> 12.04
<ryan1995> Can someone help me with a problem? lol
<pratz> hello guys
<ryan1995> Hi
<blackbear008> hey.
<pratz> I am using GNU screen
<ThinkT510> goddard: how much battery life do you get?
<Kvaks> ryan1995: We don't know until you give specifics.
<pratz> how can i change font color ?
<goddard> ThinkT510: usually about an hour
<Draugauth> I am trying to configure qbittorrent and would like to know where I make the change for completed downloads so that they are moved into a different directory from those torrents still downloading.
<ThinkT510> goddard: what are you doing?
<vaks> does ubuntu have any plans to optimize ubuntu for laptops?
<palasso> ThinkT510 I'm trying out the commands you told me earlier
<MonkeyDust> vaks  the laptop versions are no longer produced
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | palasso
<ubottu> palasso: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<goddard> ThinkT510: browsing the web and a little programming no compiling just scripting
<pratz> any one ?
<zakmc> i have an external hd that is automatically mounted to a directory inside my samba fileshare, to make the contents available on the lan. This worked well when i manually mounted the hd, but since i set it up to be mounted at boot, the file permissions are wrong, and the hd can only be accessed locally (ie: from the server). When trying to access the directory from the network, access is denied. What have I done wrong?
<ThinkT510> goddard: any flash?
<vaks> why not MonkeyDust?
<pratz> how can i change font color of gnu screen ?
<goddard> ThinkT510: nope
<MonkeyDust> vaks  it is now all the same
<goddard> ThinkT510: its an 8 cell battery
<vaks> oh
<ryan1995> Kvaks: Im trying to play a game in my browser to download it but this comes up "To play ROBLOX, sign into ROBLOX.com on a computer running Microsoft Windows ® or Mac OS X"
<vaks> well I get like an hour or two better battery life on windows then I do on ubuntu
<ThinkT510> goddard: using unity?
<c0nan> can i disable usb port reading at startup in ubuntu?cause everytime i start my dell it just goes to black screen, but when i remove my usb mouse, it starts perfectly...i dont want to remove and plug it back everytime i restart or start
<vaks> I'm wondering why they don't add some power consumption management options
<vaks> and my laptop runs much hotter in ubuntu than windows
<pratz> any one using gnu screen ?
<blackbear008> vaks,mine is the same
<blackbear008> .
<ryan1995> Can someone help me?
<pratz> how can i change font color of gnu screen ?
<blackbear008> say.
<vaks> what do you mean yours is the same?
<vaks> your laptop runs hot and gets shit battery life in ubuntu?
<c0nan> hello?can someone help me?
<blackbear008> vaks,my laptop runs much hotter in ubuntu than windows
<MonkeyDust> vaks  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<ryan1995> Im trying to download this game from its website that i want to play and this comes up To play "ROBLOX, sign into ROBLOX.com on a computer running Microsoft Windows ® or Mac OS X"
<jalexandru> ryan1995 try to access the game using windows or mac os x
<ThinkT510> ryan1995: sounds like the game doesn't support linux
<Kvaks> ryan1995: If you use Opera, set the browsers to mask as Internet Explorer (right click - site preferences)
<defigo> zakmc, can you paste the line from fstab
<c0nan> can i disable usb port reading at startup in ubuntu?cause everytime i start my dell it just goes to black screen, but when i remove my usb mouse, it starts perfectly...i dont want to remove and plug it back everytime i restart or start
<Kvaks> ryan1995: It will then allow you to download the .exe file.
<ryan1995> Kvaks will that work?
<llutz_> pratz: read about "attrcolor" but terminal-colors are mostly set inside the terminal, not screen
<Kvaks> Yes, I just tried it.
<ryan1995> Oh ok thanks :)
<ryan1995> Also I have another problem
<vaks> wat you put a K in front of my name
<goddard> ThinkT510: yep
<zakmc> UUID=BA7CA49C7CA454C3 /srv/samba/felles/IcyBox/ ntfs rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<ryan1995> When i move my mouse into a part of my screen it dissapears and i cant click anything in that section>?
<c0nan> ???
<ThinkT510> goddard: you could try unity2d, see if battery life improves
<Kvaks> vaks: Dude, did you drop a K or something? Your name looks weird. :-)
<goddard> ThinkT510: but this isn't just my system most people report it get horrible battery life... do the dell ultrabooks do better?
<defigo> zakmc, you don't have password in the samba shares?
<ThinkT510> goddard: i've only used thinkpads
<zakmc> disk is mounted with permissions 770, I guess thats what messes up samba
<ThinkT510> goddard: and i'm almost always plugged into the mains
<ryan1995> Can someone help me
<blackbear008> AFK
<defigo> zakmc, file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  add these
<c0nan> ...
<zakmc> defigo, no, the share is guest=yes
<zakmc> defigo, in /etc/mtab?
<blackbear008> ?
<defigo> zakmc, no in the /etc/fstab
<defigo> zakmc, mtab just shows what is mounted fstab is where the mouts are read at boot time
<zakmc> defigo, my bad, got the two mixed up
<ryan1995> Can someone help me, When I move my mouse into a certain part of my screen it dissapears and i cant click or do anything in that area of the screen?
<zakmc> defigo: thanks
<goddard> ThinkT510: yeah me to but id like to be a little more mobile and after reviewing OSX and Windows battery life compared to Ubuntu it is sad
<defigo> zakmc, you can try the fstab line if it's working with  sudo mount /path/to/mount/point
<ThinkT510> goddard: blame the hardware manufacturers
<ryan1995> Can someone help me, When I move my mouse into a certain part of my screen it dissapears and i cant click or do anything in that area of the screen?
<dreimark> moin
<dreimark> any hint how i can mount as user a esata device?
<ryan1995> Can someone help me, When I move my mouse into a certain part of my screen it dissapears and i cant click or do anything in that area of the screen?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fidel> ryan1995: what desktop-environment are you using? and does it happen always? Have you configured some kind of screen-corner action?
<dreimark> ryan1995: what happens if you move an other window to that area
<ryan1995> I cant do anyting if part of the windows in the area
<ryan1995> I have to move it to another part of the screen
<Mordio> ryan1995, maybe it is a black i-beam cursor on a black area?
<ryan1995> whats that?
<Draugauth> MonkeyDust:  Just because someone that was ATKs the first time he asked it and didn't know doesn't mean that someone who was AFK or just arrived doesn't know as well.
<Mordio> when the cursor is not an arrow but looks like an I
<quick-> Hi , will somebody pls tel me how to install openCL on ubuntu maverick
<ryan1995> Its not an I
<ryan1995> Its gone
<ryan1995> You cant see it at all
<ThinkT510> quick-: mavarick is no longer supported
<Mordio> what is in the area where it is not visible?
<ryan1995> nothing
<Mordio> a text input?
<ryan1995> just when i move it to part of my screen it dissapears
<mighty2361> doesn't work
<mighty2361> works
<mighty2361> any1 sees my messages?
<ryan1995> i do mighty
<Mordio> is it a black area?
<ryan1995> no the area looks fine
<ryan1995> its just the mouse
<ryan1995> the mouse dissapears in the part of my screen
<quick-> ThinkT510:  Thank but but i know that  :)
<ryan1995> theres nothing wrong in the screen everythings there
<quick-> ThinkT510:  Thank you  but but i know that  :)
<quick-> ThinkT510:  Thank you  but i know that  :)
<ThinkT510> quick-: then you also know we can't support you
<zakmc> defigo: adding file_mode and dir_mode did not help me with accessing the directory from the network. Changing umask to 000 did, however :)
<defigo> zakmc, ok glad you got it worked out :)
<goddard> ThinkT510: i would like to blame them but it gets to a point where blaming and actual usage are different
<Mordio> what is in that area?
<goddard> ThinkT510: kinda makes it hard to keep linux as your main desktop
<luftikuss> llutz, All operations which you suggested, were successful. --  Thank you for your help.
<goddard> ThinkT510: i mean hibernation is crap as well a main feature for laptops
<zakmc> defigo yeah, thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction :)
<defigo> zakmc, glad to help
<goddard> ThinkT510: they are busy trying to make it touch read but a lot of basics aren't working
<ThinkT510> goddard: i've never needed hibernation
<lavish> hi all. I'm looking for the wallpapers in the 12.04 and 11.10 release. Are they available online?
<MonkeyDust> lavish  try /usr/share/backgrounds/
<MonkeyDust> ah online
<ThinkT510> lavish: a wallpaper is a wallpaper, it isn't specific to any operating system
<lavish> ThinkT510: ...
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop.
<DrManhattan> can anyone help me with this
<ThinkT510> lavish: haha, sorry, i read your question entirely wrong
<lavish> :P
<DrManhattan> I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf
<DrManhattan> I still get this error
<zakmc> quit
<lavish> anyway, I just found what I was looking for
<lavish> http://www.flickr.com/photos/difusa/3750096021/ this one
<lavish> lovely
<lavish> not yet... the derived wp was sligthly edited
<lavish> there are some amazing pics in the ubuntu artwork flickr group anyway
<lkthomas> what package on ubuntu contain libcurl-dev?
<goddard> ThinkT510: i dont "need it" but its nice.  Have you ever used a Mac before?
<ThinkT510> goddard: no, i stay away from anything apple related
<freezir1> DrManhattan: have u added m4 package?
<dileep> An error occurred while registering the file 'C:\windows\system32\msjro.dll'
<Draugauth> goddard:  I found they make great boat anchors and door stops.  ;)
<ThinkT510> dileep: #winehq
<goddard> ThinkT510: when you restart you can restart with all your applications loaded exactly the same as when you restarted
<DrManhattan> freezir1, I don't know what that is
<goddard> ThinkT510: you can close the lid and open it and almost instantely it is back on
<p00d73> Hi people, I have a question, does the "nvidia-current" package in Ubuntu include "nvidia-xconfig"?
<dileep> yes
<goddard> ThinkT510: battery life is amazing
<stevecam> p00d73, yes
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop. <---- can anyone help me with this? I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf and I still get this error.
<ryan1995> Can someone help me my mouse isnt working right
<p00d73> thanks stevecam (I'm helping a friend remotely, but am on Debian myself, wasn't entirely sure if things were the same)
<BlackWeb> Would someone know a command to restart the xserver on ubuntu 12.04
<ryan1995> Can someone help me my mouse isnt working right
<mz|`> sudo pkill X
<llutz_> BlackWeb: sudo service lightdm restart
<fidel> !repeat ryan1995
<mz|`> ryan1995: plug it in.
<ryan1995> ....
<fidel> !repeat > ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995, please see my private message
<ryan1995> First of all its a laptop its built in.
<ryan1995> The problem with it is that it dissapears when i move it into a certain part of my screen
<dileep>  An error occurred while registering the file 'C:\windows\system32\msjro.dll'
<fidel> ryan1995: try to give us as much informations as possible - in best case not splittet over tons of lines. this might include if the problem is reproduceable, your desktop environment etc etc
<mz|`> ryan1995: disable the others monitors
<fidel> dileep: havent someone told you already to ask in the wine channel?
<ryan1995> what other monitors
<ryan1995> Its a LAPTOP
<ryan1995> There is only one monitor
<freezir1> DrManhattan: do a search in google for "missing autoconf.h"
<mz|`> ryan1995: and you do not have an external output ?
<MonkeyDust> dileep  you're in the wrong channel, go to a wine channel
<DrManhattan> I have searched google. then I came here.
<ryan1995> Why would I its a laptop
<mz|`> oh dear
<ryan1995> Laptops have there own screen they dont need an external one
<fidel> ryan1995: my personal hint -. try reading this article: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html as it will help you getting help in irc ;)
<mz|`> I do not mean a SCREEN, but a display OUTPUT
<KatsumeBlisk> ryan1995: I use an external monitor with y desktop all the time.
<KatsumeBlisk> ryan1995: I mean netbook. Wow I suck at typing. lol
<ryan1995> Lol
<ryan1995> I use my laptop screen
<ryan1995> Its not a problem with the screen
<ryan1995> Its working fine theres nothing wrong with it
<ryan1995> Its the mouse
<fidel> !enter > ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995, please see my private message
<freezir1> DrManhattan: what kernel do u have?
<ryan1995> It just dissapears when i move it to a part of my screen
<kroosec> Hi, does anyone know of services that use DTLS (Datagram TLS) ?
<DrManhattan> Linux p5qser 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DrManhattan> freezir1 ^
<bars0> \quit
<ryan1995> ?
<freezir1> DrManhattan: did u install the headers for the 3.2.0-23 kernel?
<DrManhattan> Yes.
<DrManhattan> I installed linux-headers, build-essential, and autoconf
<DrManhattan> and i verified the linux-headers for my kernel are there.
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  the current kernel is ...-29, what ubuntu version are you using?
<DrManhattan> 12.04
<DrManhattan> and of course when I try to apt-get upgrade, it says the linux-generic and linux-image-generic are being held back, and --force-yes doesn't work
<DrManhattan> so how do I actually upgrade now?
<DrManhattan> this is the kind of manure that makes linux a headache
<freezir1> DrManhattan: have u tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  other issues make other OS's a headache
<DrManhattan> thanks freezir
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  sometimes my kernel does not upgrade with the cli, but it does with the gui
<DrManhattan> MonkeyDust, maybe, but it's a real PITA when the things you learn from one version have all been redefined for the next
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<c0nan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/175244/disable-usb-port-reading
<DrManhattan> ok
<c0nan> someone help
<fidel> c0nan: does that happen with > 1 mouse and/or all usb-ports?
<fidel> if so - is usb maybe defined in the bios as primary starting point (boot-order) ...while i doubt this has something to do with it in the first place
<c0nan> i havent check, my iphone is plugged in too
<fidel> c0nan: well - then check if it happens with another mouse as well
<fidel> and check if it happens on all ports or just this particular one
<DrManhattan> anyhow
<DrManhattan> can anyone help me with this/ I really need to get the right network driver b/c I need WOL
<DrManhattan> I have it set but it doesn't work with the kernel module. Realtek 8169 is the same
<c0nan_> xD
<c0nan_> it work
<fidel> c0nan: define 'it'
<c0nan_> i have three usb port
<c0nan_> 1 is usb 2.0
<c0nan_> the other 2 is usb3.0
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop. <---- can anyone help me with this? I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf and I still get this error.
<c0nan_> i plugged it in 2.0 now, and it worked
<c0nan_> what tha
<c0nan_> has quit?can u see this?
<fidel> c0nan: k. General hint: dont use enter for punctation in irc - and if you have the time: update your post at askubuntu - so that other users might benefit from that post as well if they have similar issues
<c0nan_> oh, diff name
<c0nan_> k
<Tominator> hi!
<fidel> c0nan_: your irc client is most likely showing some status changes like: user-renames, joins and quits
<Blazemore> Are old Gnome 2 themes compatible with Mate?
<Tominator> I want a http-proxy to use my tun-device while other proceses still use my default interface... which http-proxy supports that?
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop. <---- can anyone help me with this? I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf and I still get this error.
<ssta> Tominator: squid?  see TCP OUTGOING ADDRESS section of conf file
<kroosec> Hi, anyone knows of services that use Openssl for dtls support ?
<gk2089> Hello World!
<gk2089> Anybody home?
<fidel> !anybody > gk2089
<ubottu> gk2089, please see my private message
<gk2089> So basically no one is here to chat
<gk2089> They are here to show that they exist
<fidel> gk2089: this is a support channel
<llutz_>  Do you have any ubuntu support related question? gk2089
<fidel> !ot > gk2089
<ubottu> gk2089, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> gk2089  please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<opalepatrick> is rsync ok with realtime ongoing sync/backup to ext hd with versioning?
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  is use rsync to backup remotely, what do you mean by versioning?
<golden_fish> hi
<llutz_> opalepatrick: for "realtime" you may want to look at lsyncd
<opalepatrick> MonkeyDust, keeping every version of a file as it is updated
<opalepatrick> so I can go back any number of version if needed
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  sounds interesting, but didnt know that feature
<golden_fish> i am trying to join to asterisk channel but a message : Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services . what shall i do ?
<DJones> !register | golden_fish
<ubottu> golden_fish: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<megame> hi boys :)) anyone to say me good program to record my desktop session (video). i used ubuntu 11.04
<opalepatrick> looking at llutz_ cheers MonkeyDust - I have that capability with spideroak on a cloud but want a local version as well ands thir sync is broken
<llutz_> opalepatrick: rsnapshot does something similar to "versioning" using rsnyc, but i doubt it is want you want
 * MonkeyDust explores lsyncd
<opalepatrick> I will check llutz_
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop. <---- can anyone help me with this? I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf and I still get this error.
<Blazemore> DrManhattan: What are you installing
<DrManhattan> im trying to install the driver for the Atheros L1E
<golden_fish> ubottu : i couldn't solve it plz help
<DrManhattan> the one that ships w ubuntu doesn't have working WOL
<ubottu> golden_fish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blazemore> DrManhattan: That's odd. Double-check you've got build-essential installed
<DrManhattan> Blazemore, I do.
<golden_fish> Djones : i could not solve the issue plz help
<llutz_> golden_fish: "Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DrManhattan> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Blazemore> DrManhattan: cd /usr/src/linux; make
<Blazemore> Then wait a few seconds (you don't have to compile the entire kernel)
<Blazemore> Then Ctrl-C out of it, by then it should have generated autoconf.h
<DrManhattan> /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory
<llutz_> Blazemore: DrManhattan that'll need the kernel-source, not only kernel-headers
<DrManhattan> apt-get install linux-source?
<Blazemore> DrManhattan: Yes
<llutz_> DrManhattan: or linux-source-3.2.0
<llutz_> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<llutz_> ok, just another meta-package
<DrManhattan> still no /usr/src/linux :((
<golden_fish> llutz_ : plz direct me to the regestaration page
<Blazemore> DrManhattan: Bo, but the make will probably work now, without having to run make in /usr/src/linux forst
<llutz_> !register | golden_fish
<ubottu> golden_fish: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> golden_fish: Now you're in the #freenode channel, you just need to ask for help on how to register your nick in that channel
<DrManhattan> Blazemore, still not working
<CellTech> Got a problem with libre office. Now my cursor is large and it deletes when I type.. what button shuts that off again
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: INS
<john2x> hi.. Off topic, but does anyone know if files backed up to Amazon S3 retain their permissions? (I'm looking at rsnapshot and duplicity for backup options)
<CellTech> ins?
<golden_fish> llutz_ : this page has no interface with no registeration fields - i mean like user name and password etc ...
<ActionParsnip> john2x: I'd ask amazon
<dwakar> CellTech: i guess ins yes
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: Insert key...?
<CellTech> Ahh found it. New keyboard with a ton of dumb buttons..
<llutz_> golden_fish: true, it just tells you what you have to do
<DrManhattan> Blazemore, the source was still zipped inside of the linux-source folder set up inside of /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0
<llutz_> golden_fish: and again: "Registration help available by typing /join #freenode"  ask _there_
<DrManhattan> how utterly messy
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: there are precompiled debs for the 3.2 kernel...
<golden_fish> llutz_ : okay
<CellTech> Thank you. That's the stupidest feature to ever add to anything. Sometimes I wonder what the hell programmers are thinking when they add little things like that
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: its the default in Word too, its nothing new
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: its been around for ages
<CellTech> I know but who and why did they invent that feature. It's pointless
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: saves having to delete then type words, it's called 'type over'
<CellTech> Interesting. Thanks though. That was driving me nuts
<Tominator> ssta: Thanks for the hint... My problem is though, that the IP-Adress of this device changes (and only has a constant subnet) is there a way to get this working anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Tominator: no feature to set static IP?
<Tominator> ActionParsnip: No... I am just able to define the tun device name...
<Tominator> *this is a tun device which gives access to a vpn via openconnect
<ActionParsnip> Tominator: doues the tun go out to the WWW?
<Tominator> ActionParsnip: yes
<JacKnife_> greets, i'm having an issue with squirrelmail on 12.04 i hope someone has seen - I click send on my compose page and it never goes anyway
<Dom__> I'm tinkering round with Xen for the first time: So I install ubuntu server, then setup Xen. Then it says I have to change grub to boot into Xen. So if it's booting something different, does that mean I can uninstall the ubuntu server I used to install Xen....?
<JacKnife_> the mail does get sent but the page never changes, its stuck on compose until i browse to my inbox or something
<ActionParsnip> Tominator: use no-ip and set the interface to use as the tun one, you can then use the name you set with no-ip
<Dom__> JackKnife: have you tried using a different browser?
<caddoo> Is there a way to make my terminal use a different theme when SSH is being used.
<ActionParsnip> Tominator: you can install noip2 to repeatedly update the IP to name pair so that it is always correct
<caddoo> Just to be extra sure that im not executing commands on a remote machine
<JacKnife_> tried ie and it says: cannot display this type of content in a frame, gives youthe option to open it in a window and its the same compose page i started with
<ActionParsnip> caddoo: why not set a different PS1 colour for the remote systems, that's what I do
<JacKnife_> oh, gnome is the other browser i used
<JacKnife_> sorry, long night
<JacKnife_> chrome
<Dom__> silly question but are you running everything up to date?
<caddoo> thanks ActionParsnip
<Tominator> ActionParsnip: Hacky option but i guess its the only way...
<JacKnife_> Dom_: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade just last night
<mug> does anyone know how to acess root?
<foobArrr> is there anything like the partitioning utility of the alternate installer available after installation? anything that can handle a little more complex lvm/luks setups (like one volumegroup on two encrypted drives)? or do I need to dive into the command line?
<Dom__> foobArr: gparted?
<ActionParsnip> Tominator: why, it makes sense. You don't browse the web using IPs, you use names, so wy access your own kit using IPs?
<Dom__> JackKnife: does this help...? http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.mail.squirrelmail.user/38887
<foobArrr> I'll have a look
<ActionParsnip> mug: sudo -i
<MonkeyDust> !info system-config-lvm > foobArrr
<foobArrr> thanks, MonkeyDust
<Tominator> I'm not really sure if tcp_outgoing_address supports DNS-addresses
<abcccc> i want to blacklist my bluetooth/webcam i couldn't make them any body can help me about that?
<ActionParsnip> mug: is that what you meant?
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: add the modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: you will need to add 'blacklist modulename"    one line for each module
<mug> ok i'll try
<abcccc> i have Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth what should i write out there ? blacklist bluetooth?
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: echo "blacklist bluetooth" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: echo "blacklist btusb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: you will need to use:  lsmod | less    to see what module is driving your webcam
<mug> ya!!!!
<abcccc> Microdia 1.3 MPixel Integrated Webcam
<mug> thanks actionparsnip!
<ActionParsnip> mug: you can exit the interactive sudo with:  exit
<mug> although, funny name!
<ActionParsnip> abcccc: tells us nothing'
<mug> and okau
<mug> okay*
<ActionParsnip> mug: its an old harry hill joke :)
<mug> oh okie
<ActionParsnip> mug: I suggest you don't use it and stick to sudo
<koko_> Hello, is anyone able to offer any help with how enable a wireless connection please?  I've been trying for hours and I'm close to throwing my laptop out of the window
<ActionParsnip> koko_: what wifi chip does it use?
<koko_> How can I check?
<ActionParsnip> koko_: how have you been trying 'for hurs' without knowing the wifi chip!?
<koko_> sorry I'm not very knowledgeable
<JacKnife_> Dom_: you the man!  that was it, i commented that line out and now it works!
<JacKnife_> best channel ever!
<ActionParsnip> koko_: what could you possibly achieve without knowing the chip
<cfhowlett> koko_: calm down.
<koko_> On the panel in unity, the "enable wireless" is greyed out.
<ActionParsnip> koko_: if you run: sudo lshw -C network      the product line will tell you the chip, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> koko_: also do you dual boot?
<ParkerR> cfhowlett, He was never un calm
<ActionParsnip> koko_: also, what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<koko_> Actionparsnip: Yes I dual boot
<ActionParsnip> koko_: can you give the output of the commands I gave please, the lshw command will be large but we only need one line
<ActionParsnip> koko_: did you disable the ability for the wireless chip to wake up the system as well as disable power management. This can affect how the device works in other OSes because windows is garbage
<koko_> Actionparsip:  sorry, can you give me the first command you want me to run?
<koko_> I have done lshw
<codemagician_> does anyone know how to chroot ssh user login for SCP only
<ActionParsnip> koko_: scroll up
<crilly> How on Eath do you get Java working in Firefox on Ubuntu?
<koko_> OK
<ActionParsnip> koko_: (11:48:55) ActionParsnip: koko_: also, what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<hateball> !java | crilly
<ubottu> crilly: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> crilly: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> koko_: in the lshw command, what is the product line of the wireless?
<koko_>  Actionparsnip:  product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<ActionParsnip> koko_: and the lsb_release -sc   command please
<Blazemore> When I mount SSH in Nautilus, where is the mountpoint, and is it the same every time?
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: it should be in ~/.gvfs
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: i believe it uses the name of the server and so forth, so will be the same
<koko_> OK one sec pls
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: AR9485 = realtek product?
<koko_> ActionParsnip:precise
<ActionParsnip> koko_: thanks, what exactly have you been doing for these hours you have tried to get this working when you didn't even know the wifi chip?
<koko_> Apologies for being such a remedial
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: I believe so, yes
<ActionParsnip> koko_: genuine question, what have you tried?
<gr33n7007h> AR9485 = Atheros
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: darn.  kinda hoping it was broadcom so I could actually be of some help...
<cfhowlett> gr33n7007h: ah.  of course.  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: true, thanks :)
<koko_> I have been connected fine on another network, and yet cannot connect on my own home network.  I have been trying to enable wireless in the connections icon on the panel
<MonkeyDust> koko_  what have you tried before you came here?
<koko_> I connected automatically before now, which is why I am confused
 * cfhowlett suspects a wep/wap setting is the cause
<ActionParsnip> koko_: disable the adapter's ability to wake up the system as well as power management, it helps in dual boots
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  means wep/wpa
<Blazemore> Thanks ActionParsnip
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust: lol.  fat finger misfire but you're right.
<koko_> Actionparsnip:  ty, could you tell me how to do that pls?
<ActionParsnip> koko_: in windows device manager
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: np, most things mount there
<koko_> AP:  OK ty.
<zatan> hye how can I change for user www-data ssh location ?
<sp4rc> guys, i am trying to run the live cd (desktop amd64) from an usb stick, but only get a black screen. i've red about the 'nomodeset' option but i don't even see grub...
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: what GPU do you use?
<sp4rc> ActionParsnip: one is a nvidia card and the onboard one is an intel card (i guess)
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: then you want the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: hybrid graphics are a pain in Linux
<sp4rc> ActionParsnip: yes, but as i said i don't even see the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: yes, but you can
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | sp4rc
<ubottu> sp4rc: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<sp4rc> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll give it a try
<sp4rc> ActionParsnip: btw: why is desktop amd64 recommended over i386?
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: not the other way around?
<cfhowlett> sp4rc: i386 *usually* "just works"
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: yep, 32bit is recommended.
<ActionParsnip> sp4rc: its because the 32bt will work on any desktop processor, the default kernel is PAE too so can access up to 64Gb RAM, remember, Ubuntu is aimed at non-technical users so recommending 32bit will guarantee a success
<nabil_> hi guys
<nabil_> anyone has an idea about playonlinux
<cfhowlett> nabil_: greetings
<nabil_> I have issues with it
<nabil_> cfhowlett: hi :)
<MadsRC> Hi guys. I'm developing a webgui for ubuntu servers, much like the webmin program, but I'm lost when finding some way to serve the interface to the clients? apache isn't an opportunity, as I needs to be able to run ontop of an apache server
<MadsRC> Do you know what I can use?
<AdvoWork> anyone know of any software that enables a folder full of 10000's of files, to be split into certain size, i mean take all the files and put them into folders based on a max folder size of 3.5 GB ?
<cfhowlett> nabil_: sorry, I don't use playonlinux, wine instead
<MadsRC> AdvoWork, Can't you script you way out of it?
<nabil_> cfhowlett: wine is very complicated for me, I am a newbie
<cfhowlett> nabil_: sorry, can't help with POL...
<glebihan> MadsRC, I don't understand your point about apache : what do you mean, it needs to run on top of apache ?
<nabil_> cfhowlett: never mind
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: I'd look into ebox
<MadsRC> I want to run the interface on, say port 8080, since it will be running ontop of a webserver serving websites on port 80 and 443
<glebihan> MadsRC, apache can serve on several ports at the same time
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: tar can make files of set sizes for large file bases
<Halexander9000> Can anyone help me, please, with a little problem regarding my webcam? I want to disable autoexposure on my /dev/video1 device. Can it be done?
<MadsRC> Hmm, gotta look into that
<MadsRC> Was thinkgin about using emhttp
<glebihan> MadsRC, and you can have seperate configurations for each port
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<MadsRC> ActionParsnip, I wan't my own homebrewn webGUI for my server :) ebox won't do
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: why not use SSH, its secure and learning CLI will allow your skills to transfer to other distros
<MadsRC> I know CLI
<MonkeyDust> MadsRC  there's also Owncloud, if that's a useful hint
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: you could tweat the zentyal code to add features you want etc, no point in reinventing the wheel
<MadsRC> I wan't to reinvent the wheel ;)
<glebihan> MadsRC, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#listen
<MadsRC> But I'll look into multiple ports, thanks glebihan :D
<glebihan> MadsRC, you're welcome
<endstille> hey, i have a problem with my cron. as you can see here, a job does not work https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12896017/Pics/ocs1.png
<dobby156> hi
<endstille> if i cd to /var/lib/php5 and then show me the content ~ls
<Halexander9000> Ok, I did the "Polite 5 minute wait". Now I'll repost my request.
<Halexander9000> Can anyone help me, please, with a little problem regarding my webcam? I want to disable autoexposure on my /dev/video1 device. Can it be done?
<endstille> and then try fuser ./%SESSIONID%
<endstille> it hangs... any idea, whay fuser might not work?
<dobby156> when I do an ssh-copy-id on ubuntu and log into the remote host afterwards it doesn't require the passphrase for my key
<dobby156> my question is how long is the key cahced for
<dobby156> until I log off?
<dobby156> or 1 hours or what?
<dobby156> also what is the program that is doing the caching of the key
<dobby156> thanks
<Halexander9000> Is anyone there?
<ssta> dobby156: ssh-copy-id copies the key to the remote host.  it doesn't cache passphrases (or keys).  It's perhaps ssh-agent doing that?
<dobby156> ssta: ssh agent appears not to be running (ssh-add says so)
<mirco> y
<andrevieira> Bom dia a todos.
<dobby156> ssta: my understadning is that Ubuntu (or unity at least) maintains a keyring
<andrevieira> Good Mornig
<cfhowlett> !sp|andrevieira:
<cfhowlett> andrevieira: morning for you maybe.  greetings.
<ssta> dobby156: I dunno.  If so then I don't know how that works
<jalexandru> Halexander9000: I don't know how to fix your issue but found an interesting forum post that you can check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272925
<dobby156> ssta: ok
<Halexander9000> Good afternoon from Eastern Europe~! Does anyone know of a way how to disable the autoexposure of my /dev/video1 device? I'd appreciate the help.
<Halexander9000> Oh, thanks jalexandru ~!
<X-tonic> will 12.10 have a gnome like lock screen since 3.5.5 has landed with that feature? or does lightdm segregate this, and the lock screen will not be updated?
<andrevieira> Estou precisando de uma ajuda, com servidor bacula, montei uma porém apresenta um problema de pool ele não é encontrado.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|X-tonic:
<ubottu> X-tonic:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<andrevieira> I need a help with server bacula, rode a problem but it has a pool it is not found.
<X-tonic> right, thanks
<Halexander9000> jalexandru: Oh, sorry to say this, but that post wasn't very helpfull last time I saw it.
<Halexander9000> jalexandru: But thanks for your time.
<kita> join /ubuntu
<kita> join #ubuntu
<andrevieira> I need a help with server bacula, rode a problem but it has a pool it is not found.
<auronandace> kita: you are already here
<cfhowlett> kita: we c u in #ubuntu
<andrevieira> Hy kita.
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe Kita!
<kita> o i recognized where i am
<kita> Hey! I'm from Japan.
<andrevieira> I am helps.
<Halexander9000> kita: How's the weather there?
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: if you blacklist the webcam driver module, it will disable the webcam
<kita> Cloudy...
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: if that's what you mean
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I have no idea how to do what you just said.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: do you want to disable the webcam?
<melvincv> does RAM recover after a few days if affected by static? I got a DDR module that once gave a lot of errors in memtest86+ but is now ok after a few months... Is that possible?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: No, just the auto-exposure of said webcam.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: ask in #hardware
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I recall there being a utility in windows to disable auto-exposure of this webcam to increase performance/frame rate. But that's beside the issue. The issue is, whenever the CCD in the camera is pointed towards reflected sunlight, the radiation causes the sensor to shut off along with the webcam viewer software.
<kita> join #hardware
<Exposure> stop highllighting me :(
<melvincv> :D
<ActionParsnip> Exposure: choose a standard english word and it will happen
<RomeoAva> Hi Ubuntu support! So glad to be with you in this journey for a few years already. Many thins was done but there are some small details that make the difference. I suggest to putt all the: "Ho to install/fix/repair ..." in one place, on Ubuntu web. Today is so difficult to solve small thinks because by Googleing or Foruming you read afew days, old posts, irrelevant and that is exhausted, nonproductive. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: not sure there dude, maybe others can help given the extra info :)
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I suppose it's the radiation is causing the auto-exposure feature to glitch and shut-off. I want to disable the auto-exposure and see if that does the trick.
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: thats what the forums, questions forum and official docs are for
<cfhowlett> RomeoAva: you mean like the many, many FREE downloadable ubuntu How To guides?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Any idea where I might find help?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: its the same in ANY OS you can name
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: are there bugs reported?
<Halexander9000> RomeoAva: Google moar.
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> yes, but for exmple for the same problem you have 100 posts. And you have to read a lot. Is better to have the solved problems in a list: FAQ
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: How do I check that?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: its the same for WIndows, the ones that are successfully solved get marked as so in the subect
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: check on launchpad
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Do I run cheese from the terminal and see what is says when it glitches?
<RomeoAva> ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: (its the same in ANY OS you can name) yes but in Linux. In windows is all in one place
<auronandace> !launchpad | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: sure, run it from terminal and the output may be useful
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Woot! Alright then. Here goes nothing.
<cherva> is there a way to stop the unity of grouping similar windows like terminals or skype chats ?
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: it's really not, there are countless windows forums, just like in Ubuntu
<andrevieira> Has anyone worked with bacula?
<RomeoAva> <cfhowlett> (RomeoAva: you mean like the many, many FREE downloadable ubuntu How To guides?) That cud be great, but ... in one place. Fro to read onli one material, professional make it.
<ActionParsnip> !manual | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: typed faster than me .. :)
<RomeoAva> Halexander9000> (RomeoAva: Google moar.) No, that is the problem. For to solve a problem I can find posts from 2008
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: some still apply
<Halexander9000> RomeoAva: I still say you need "moar" patience when you're Googling for help.
<auronandace> RomeoAva: people will write what they want where they want, you can't stop that
<RomeoAva> Yes, you right, but we need to think in terms of time. That is how we can be different
<auronandace> RomeoAva: feel free to offer ideas
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: there are posts from 2008 on Windows forums too, its the nature of the web
<auronandace> !brainstorm | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<kartlos> hey guys, does anyone know how I can disable one videocard on a macbook pro running ubuntu 12.04? I boot using grub-efi so both gpu's are detected but also both are used, while I only need one.....
<MonkeyDust> in ancient times, we used toilet doors to write our thoughts and opinions, now we use the internet
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3hhn8Ga3 There you go. Think you can decypher what went wrong? The only new message that showed when the camera glitched the software was the last line. The Core Dump thing.
<jalexandru> MonkeyDust: so true!
<dobby156> does anyone even know what it is in unbuntu that caches ssh passphrases on a stock ubunutu (12.04) installation
<lnx-e_> hey everyone
<lnx-e_> :)
<cfhowlett> lnx-e_: greetings.
<geirha> dobby156: ssh-agent
<kartlos> why is it so difficult to turn off one gpu in ubuntu? :(
<auronandace> kartlos: hardware manufacturers don't think of linux when it comes to switchable graphics
<dobby156> geirha: are you sure? when I try and manually run "ssh-add" then I get can not open a conenction to ssh-agent
<auronandace> kartlos: they design for windows and mac
<ssta> dobby156: what about: ssh-add -L
<geirha> dobby156: It was last I checked, but that may have been an earlier release
<auronandace> kartlos: if you want to use one gpu then you need to turn the other off in the bios
<kartlos> auronandace: but I just want to turn one gpu off, not on, right now my macbook pro is heating up and using both gpu's, not to mention draining the battery horribly....
<dobby156> ssta: thanks I will try that when I get off my lunuch break
<dobby156> ssta: watch this sapce
<kartlos> auronandace: I boot on a macbook pro using grub-efi, there is no bios involved
<auronandace> kartlos: i've never used a mac, have fun
<ssta> dobby156: ssh-agent is the only thing I'm aware of that caches keys...unless it's some application thing (for example filezilla caches keys I think)
<kartlos> auronandace: Doh! I really hate a mac, but it's from work and I just want linux to work properly... :(
<geirha> dobby156: Just booted up my laptop with 12.04, and it does indeed use ssh-agent
<dobby156> geirha: cool thanks
<blambin> on a mac we can't configure something i want to
<fidel> !details > blambin
<ubottu> blambin, please see my private message
<blambin> ubottu: it's a bot?
<ubottu> blambin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dfour> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and having a bit of trouble, is this a good place for help? or maybe you're really just a bot ;-)
<th0r> dfour: you will get more answers if you state the problem
<dfour> Ok, it's my first time with linux so i'm a bit lost. i tried to install with a cd but it kept freezing when i would run it without the cd so i tried with a usb. first, it gave me an error message, then after trying some of the suggestions on the forum here, it installed fine but now freezes at the purple screen as had happened before
<dfour> i have a toshiba sateliite-a135, intel pentium dual-core processor
<auronandace> !nomodeset | dfour
<ubottu> dfour: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> md5 the iso yet dfour ?
<blambin> u can paste ur probrem here
<dfour> <bazhang> what's md5?
<bazhang> !md5 | dfour
<ubottu> dfour: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dfour> ok, i verified it and it said it was fine. i'm going to try the nomdeset solution and see if that works
<bazhang> dfour, if that fails, consider the alternate installer
<bazhang> !alternate | dfour
<ubottu> dfour: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<blambin>  dfour: is a linux newber ~~
<bazhang> blambin, any actual ubuntu support questions?
<dfour> i saw that but thought the text-mode might not work for me so i'm new to linux
<blambin> bazhang: iam using chakra ,not in ubuntu~
<bazhang> !behelpful | blambin
<ubottu> blambin: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<blambin> bazhang: ubottu : ok i see ,iam sorry for saying that~~
<ActionParsnip> !bot | blambin
<ubottu> blambin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> blambin: she's a bot, she'll forgive you ;)
<jalexandru> :)
<deepspeed> sometimes I draw lines on my testicles and pretend my brains are external.
<CobraKills> Sup bro
<bazhang> CobraKills, ubuntu support
<CobraKills> I dont need support?
<dogzoo> ;;
<dogzoo> what is it
<CobraKills> lawl
<dogzoo> i cant control xchat
<CobraKills> I just installed Xubuntu
<dogzoo> um..
<dogzoo> no i want to join just normal room
<cfhowlett> CobraKills: ... and?
<dogzoo> like the case in window7
<dogzoo> zero irc
<CobraKills> ur gay.
<bazhang> CobraKills, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bazhang> CobraKills, thats not acceptable
<bazhang> !guidelines | CobraKills
<ubottu> CobraKills: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> CobraKills  that does not sound like a ubuntu user, please go somewhere else
<wilder> I have a problem where I cannot chmod +x a exe file. Is there a command for adding a program as trusted? In the properties window it says the program is not marked at trusted but there is no option to mark it trusted
<ActionParsnip> wilder: is the file stored on an NTFS partition?
<wilder> yes
<wilder> it is
<ActionParsnip> wilder: NTFS cannot hold Linux permissions
<blambin> who can telling me bazhang is a bot too?
<auronandace> blambin: he isn't
<cfhowlett> blambin: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> blambin, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<wilder> ActionParsnip, Thanks that fixed it.
<wilder> Just had to move it
<ActionParsnip> wilder: you need to mount the NTFS so it is all executable. If you dual boot, you are not going to be able to run the apps you have installed in Windows using wine, so I wouldn't bother trying
<koko_> ActionParsnip:  Hi, I just came back to say thanks for your patience and support earlier with regard to my wireless problem.  I have resolved the issue now with the commands: rfkill list all;  rfkill unblock all.    Thank you
<ActionParsnip> koko_: add that to your startup and it will run automagically
<ActionParsnip> koko_: glad you got the gold
<koko_> ActionParsnip:  thanks!
<wilder> ActionParsnip, this situation was programs I run all the time in mono I just happened to have put them on an NTFS partition I use as shared space between my boots
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lattera> so I just installed the last round of updates, it seems my keyboard shortcuts aren't working
<ActionParsnip> wilder: the partition needs to be mounted executable
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ActionParsnip
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj :)
<wilder> ActionParsnip, will it still drop linux permissions like that?
<ActionParsnip> wilder: yes, it always will
<wilder> ActionParsnip, coolcool.
<ActionParsnip> wilder: but you are setting the access you need
<wilder> ActionParsnip, indeed
<wilder> Thanks ActionParsnip
<dfour> ubottu: if i can't get into the grub menu, how can i change the nomodeset settings? do i need to reinstall and do it at that point?
<ubottu> dfour: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1 :)
<wilder> dfour, have you played with supergrub before?
<pkkm> Will the NVidia 300 series drivers be available in 12.04 or do I need to wait for 12.10?
<dfour> nope, but i'm up for trying new things :-)
<wilder> dfour, It's a bootdisk for grub. Might have the options you need. Not sure though.
<dfour> so i need to burn that disk, then try to run it off that?
<wilder> Yes.
<wilder> THere is a software called unetbootin that will put it on a flash drive for you
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: yes the proprietary driver will drive it
<ActionParsnip> dfour: hold SHIFT at boot, and you can edit the boot
<pkkm> ActionParsnip: do you have an estimate when will it happen?
<auro> need a help guys..
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: when whatwill happen?
<ActionParsnip> auro: then ask
<dfour> ActionParsnip: i tried that. it says "Grub loading...", then goes to the ubuntu screen and freezes
<BluesKaj> pkkm , the 295 driver is still the recommended driver for 12.04 , the 302 and 304 are on 12.10 but the 304 has total freeze problems here
<islandmonkey> !ask | auro
<ubottu> auro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> dfour: or you can manipulate from liveCD
<auro> when I plug in my C300 BELKIN keyboard during booting..the keyboard power switch is on..but nothing works
<pkkm> BluesKaj: OK, thanks for reply
<wilder> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linuxuz3r> hi
<auro> but when i plug in using another keyboard it works,afterwards when I connect the same C300 BELKIN keyboard it works fine
<chimay_1> ask ubottu ?
<linuxuz3r> how do i update the ubuntu bootloader
<dfour> ActionParsnip: i booted from the livecd just to use the OS and could edit from there but i'm not sure if that actually changes it since i'm running it from the disc? if it does change it, then apparently it didn't work anyway
<ActionParsnip> auro: do you  have another keyboard you can use, you can get logged in then plug in the device and run:   dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<ActionParsnip> dfour: you need to chroot
<auro> yes tried those
<auro> and lsusb too
<dfour> ActionParsnip: what's that? i'm new to linux, fyi
<auronandace> !chroot | dfour
<ubottu> dfour: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ActionParsnip> dfour: not new to looking online for an explanation though...?
<wilder> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<ActionParsnip> dfour: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<dfour> ActionParsnip: luckily, the bot will give me the answer before google ;-)
<ActionParsnip> dfour: the bot doesnt trigger automatically, t was auronandace who made it happen
 * wilder ponders existence. 
<dfour> ah, well, in case, now i have the answer
<ActionParsnip> dfour: instead of immediately askng for clarification of new phrases and words, try the web a little, you'll learn more
<chimay_1> nice bot ...
<dfour> ActionParsnip: i've tried the web to solve this and it's been a long process already
<ActionParsnip> chimay_1: she's dead handy
<ActionParsnip> dfour: how, when youhave only just now heard the term chroot?
<dfour> ActionParsnip: it's never come up as one of the solutions/problems. on the other hand, i had seen the solution suggested here but hadn't tried it since it didn't quite match the problem i was having
<Sidewinder1> dfour, In a terminal type man <any command> to learn about it and it's syntax.
<wilder> Anyone have suggestions for password managers? I've been using keepass.
<Sidewinder1> If you didn't already know.
<linuxuz3r> how do i update the ubuntu splash screen
<ActionParsnip> dfour: but now it has, so you saying that you tried the web _after_ you have the new option is unintelligent....
<bieb> anyone here using Centrify for Active Directory authentication?
<auronandace> !ad | bieb
<ubottu> bieb: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<dfour> ActionParsnip: i tried this option because i assumed i was talking to a real person, not a bot
<hate-flash> Anyone having high frame drops with flash on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<burdickjp> when I boot into kubuntu I get a black screen unless I switch to a console and back.  Can anybody suggest where I might start looking for a solution to this?
<bieb> auronandace: thanks for the link.. but I already have centrify installed.. I have an issue and was looking for someone that is already using Centrify
<auronandace> !nomodeset | burdickjp
<ubottu> burdickjp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilder> Does that bot have whisper help commands?
<wilder> nvm
<auronandace> !msgthebot > wilder
<ubottu> wilder, please see my private message
<wilder> Thanks, auronandace
<auronandace> wilder: no worries :)
<hate-flash> please help 600 frames dropped in just 20 secs of youtube video
<pkkm> wilder: I use LastPass and it does a good job for me. It stores encrypted passwords in the cloud (like KeePass synced with Dropbox) and integrates with browser.
<chimay_1> !coffee | chimay_1
<chimay_1> well tried
<islandmonkey> chimay_1: Usage is !cookie
<chimay_1> !cookie | chimay_1
<ubottu> chimay_1, please see my private message
<burdickjp> thank you.  I will try nomodeset
<wilder> pkkm, I'll check that out. Been just putting keepass on all my devices
<ActionParsnip> hate-flash: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<SkyKnight> #rails
<chimay_1> islandmonkey: thx for the tip ;)
<wilder> pkkm, having that file all over the place is weird to me
<pkkm> wilder: LastPass needs a premium account for some of the mobile features though
<pkkm> But for basic usage, the non-premium account is totally sufficient.
<wilder> Yeah this is pretty cool
<burdickjp> I edited /etc/default/grub to include nomodeset as a kernel option, ran update-grub and I'm still getting a black screen on boot, which is fixed by toggling to another console and back.
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: what video chip do you use?
<burdickjp> GMA 600
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: hmm, tried the safe vga option? Are you fully updated?
<ajnr> how to knwo the version of ns-2 (network simulator) through command line /Terminal !
<burdickjp> I am not fully updated.  My next point of contention is that my wif is locking up after about 10 seconds of use, making an initial update excruciatingly painful
<burdickjp> this appears to be the only device on the planet which uses the "dell 1535c" wifi device.  I believe it is made by atheros, but it does not come up under "lspci"
<burdickjp> "lsusb" brings it up, which is odd, as it's a mini-pci device
<burdickjp> it just says "atheros" there
<burdickjp> I have to modprobe sdhci with debug_quirks=4 for it to connect at all, it will stay connected for 10 seconds or so, and then lock up
<burdickjp> i can rmmod sdhci and sdhci_pci, then modprobe them back and everything is fine for about 10 seconds, before it locks up again
<burdickjp> where would I begin pursuing this problem, so that I can be up-to-date for the other problem?
<Blazemore> How can I manage my gnome keyring? change passwords etc? preferably from GUI
<bobweaver> Blazemore,  use seahorse
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: in dash search for password
<nadia> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot? (this only happens 1 time a day, after reboot its gone..)
<Blazemore> bobweaver: I didn't realise seahorse did that. I've just been using it for pgp keys
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peps oi need the latest  version for maverick of  fwcutter? where do i find it..
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: maverick is dead, so there isn't one
<bobweaver> Blazemore,  like ActionParsnip  said just type in passwords (you can also type in seahorse) and get the same thing.
<Blazemore> I don't actually use Ubuntu I just like this channel because you get a straightforward answer without it descending into a micro-debate
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<bobweaver> rotflol
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: I suggest you wipe maverick out and install a clean install of Precise?
<Eryn_1983_FL> wneed the  driver
<AloceR> is there anyway to config unity bar on the left ?
<Blazemore> ActionParsnip: Maverick was an amazing release
<Eryn_1983_FL> fuuu
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: you are using an unsupported release, there are no updates and no support anywhere for it
<Eryn_1983_FL> i dont got  enough wifif for a  cd or  dvd
<bobweaver> !10.10 >> bobweaver
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: I preferred Karmic, but it was good
<Eryn_1983_FL> :(
<Blazemore> AloceR: Install compizconfig-settings-manager. Hit alt-f2 and type about:config and hit enter
<Dr_Willis> AloceR: not really
<Eryn_1983_FL> fuu
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: it doesn't make it supported, its dead. Order a CD or get a buddy to make you one
<bobweaver> AloceR,  install MYUNITY
<Blazemore> AloceR: You can change the size in there to something less offensive to grown-up computer users
<tjol> Good afternoon - I have a problem regarding password....
<bobweaver> crap caps
<nadia> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot? (this only happens 1 time a day, after reboot its gone..)
<fidel> !details > tjol
<ubottu> tjol, please see my private message
<Blazemore> Good afternoon tjol - you might have to be a little more specific
<bobweaver> AloceR,  what do you mean by alter like hav it on the right hand side ? if so then no un-less you read left-to-right that is
<nadia> how can i check if my system is clean installed or upgraded
<AloceR> tnx bobweaver
<awakecoding> hi, I updated packages this week on ubuntu 12.04, and now I get sound skips all the time when listening to music
<awakecoding> with rhythmbox or banshee
<fidel> nadia: to check the current version run: lsb_release -a
<bobweaver> AloceR,  but for real check out the package (app) called "myunity "
<awakecoding> is this known?
<fidel> this should give you the ubuntu version string
<Calahan> Hi! For some strange reason when i login with ssh motd is displayed twice? Any ideas how to fix this?
<fidel> like: 12.04 or similar
<nadia> fidel:i know im on precise, but not sure if i upgraded it or clean installed
<tjol> I run the latest Ubuntu desktop. Suddenly, when upgrades or installations are done - it asks me for a password. I have tried each and every password that I have ever used - but to no avail. Furthermore - It did not ask that in the beginning. And I did not set a password. Anybody that can help?
<ActionParsnip> nadia: the top few lines will show the media user to install
<fidel> nadia: sorry - misread then
<Dr_Willis> Calahan:  if you make a file called .hushlogin it shouldent show at all.
<AloceR> i dont call myUnity an editor but tnx i have myunity :P
<jrib> Calahan: have you modified motd in any way?
<Calahan> I have not modified motd in any way or shape.
<AloceR> is there any config file for unity ?
<bobweaver> AloceR,  what are you trying to alter and what unity 2d or 3d ?
<AloceR> i rather use 3d
<Dr_Willis> you want to move the left side panel to the right side?
<MonkeyDust> AloceR  use myUnity
<AloceR> bottom will be GREAT
<nadia> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot? (this only happens 1 time a day, after reboot its gone..)
<ActionParsnip> AloceR: try these files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144807/
<AloceR> didnt help MonkeyDust
<Dr_Willis> AloceR:  theres unsupported patches to move it to the buttom. see webupd8 and the omgubuntu sites
<AloceR> checking that out ActionParsnip
<AloceR> mer30 dr_
<compdoc> Calahan, in /etc/  are there any single files named motd.*  ? such as motd.conf ?
<bobweaver> wow that is not a good idea
<bobweaver> Unity lives in usr/lib
<Calahan> compdoc no there are no files named motd.*
<bobweaver> play with nux and build your own is the way to go at that point
<AloceR> bobweaver: nux ?
<bobweaver> nux is the rendering lib for unity
<islandmonkey> !info nux
<ubottu> Package nux does not exist in precise
<islandmonkey> !info libnux
<ubottu> Package libnux does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> !info nux-core
<ubottu> Package nux-core does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> Oo
<islandmonkey> Eh?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<AloceR> :((
<compdoc> Calahan, what files are in /etc/update-motd.d/   ?   those files are used to build the motd
<bobweaver> that is crap
<Dr_Willis> i will stick to the panel on the left... ;)
<AloceR> i think i should get out of ubuntu :P and change my distro tired of the look
<Mandalord> one small question: Why should I register ubuntu irc nickname?
<compdoc> Calahan, the real motd file is in /var/run/motd
<Dr_Willis> AloceR:  install a different de if you want a different de
<MonkeyDust> AloceR  if you don't like unity, use some other DE, like i do
<bobweaver> AloceR,  http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/#build-nux
<islandmonkey> Mandalord: You don't need to.
<islandmonkey> It's optional
<bobweaver> Read them pages
<Halexander9000> Can anyone help me, please, with a little problem regarding my webcam? I want to disable autoexposure on my /dev/video1 device. Can it be done?
<AloceR> ty bobweaver
<Mandalord> islandmonkey: okay thx
<islandmonkey> And this is freenode, not a dedicated irc server for Ubuntu
<tjol> I run the latest Ubuntu desktop. Suddenly, when upgrades or installations are done - it asks me for a password. I have tried each and every password that I have ever used - but to no avail. Furthermore - It did not ask that in the beginning. And I did not set a password. Anybody that can help?
<islandmonkey> :)
<DJones> Mandalord: Some channels do require a registered nick to br able to speak in them though
<compdoc> Halexander9000, those settings tend to be in the web gui for the cam
<bobweaver> np AloceR  I suggest using unity 2d to make your own dock ect then move up to 3d as QT has way more documentation
<Halexander9000> compdoc:  The what now?
<Calahan> compdoc i have these files in /etc/update-motd.d$ but i havent changed there anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144814/
<AloceR> i will mer30 bobweaver
<islandmonkey> DJone: What, some ubuntu channels or freenode channels?
<islandmonkey> DJones: What, some ubuntu channels or freenode channels?
<compdoc> Halexander9000, open the ip address for the cam in a browser
<Calahan> when i log i just see default motd but for some strange reason system prints it twice
<MonkeyDust> what's mer30?
<DJones> islandmonkey: Generally not the ubuntu channels, but others on the network
<jrib> Calahan: can you pastebin exactly what you are seeing?
<Dr_Willis> Calahan: could be your .bashrc or somthing is starting a second login shell
<nadia> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot? (this only happens 1 time a day, after reboot its gone..)
<AloceR> :P merc sry
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  sounds like a video driver bug
<nadia> Dr_willis: something like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<Halexander9000> compdoc: (16:12:47) Halexander9000: It's not a internet connected camera, it's just a usb peripheral.
<Halexander9000> (16:13:09) Halexander9000: It's located within the Ubuntu file system at /dev/video 1
<compdoc> Calahan, oh - the setting you want is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nadia> Dr_willis: i think both systems got upgraded to precise, you think clean install would solve?
<newcorey> I always wonder where to compile my downloaded programs from source, is it ok to compile them in a custom directory or use some of: /usr/src , /usr/local/src ?
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  does it do it on every 'cold' power on?
<nadia> Dr_willis:yes, only first boot in the morning
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  i always do clean installs ;)
<jrib> newcorey: compile anywhere you want
<compdoc> Calahan, those files in /etc/update-motd.d are the same as mine, so thats good
<Calahan> compdoc you mean i have to change someting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  if you power off now.. and power on.. it does it?
<compdoc> Halexander9000, ooops - I thought you meant an IP cam. sorry
<nadia> Dr_Willis:no just 1 time a day
<newcorey> jrib: never use /usr/local/src /usr/src what are they purpose? in theory they are for system administrators programs but I never use them
<nadia> Dr_Willis: anywhere in logs to check whats happening?
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  that makes no sence then.. if you power off for like an hr  or 2 then power on, does it do it?
<jrib> newcorey: you can use them if you want, but you don't have to
<jrib> !fhs > newcorey
<ubottu> newcorey, please see my private message
<nadia> Dr_Willis:no its really weird, i can reboot few times now, it wont bug me, tomorrowmoning square mouse pointer again
<compdoc> Calahan, yes. change 'PrintMotd yes'  to 'PrintMotd no'
<newcorey> jrib: thanks
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  not rebooting.. but actually powering down.. it does not do it if you were to power off now for 5 min.. or an hr. then power back on?
<nadia> Dr_Willis: oh didnt check 5min waiting, if so..what would it mean?
<hjallen> I have attempted to upgrade from 10.10 and lost my soft raid 5.  Is there any way to get it back? suggestions on where to start?
<foobArrr> is there a way to make nautilus not show physical lvm volumes under "Devices"?
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  if you can 'force' it to happen then you could try different fixs
<bunjee> anyone tell me where the start menu is?
<Halexander9000> Is there anyone here that knows a script or a command to run in terminal that allows me to disable the auto-exposure of the /dev/video1 webcam device connected to my computer? I need some urgent help here, pretty please!
<Dr_Willis> nadia:  possible work around, have rc.local restart lightdm on each boot
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  in unity, it's called Dash, top left
<bobweaver> off too work have a good one tinme to make more stupid wordpress themes cya
<nadia> Dr_willis: the guy on this page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040 got same issue an first boot
<bunjee> monkeydust: don't c unity.....
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  then give mere details, so we know more
<Dr_Willis> !manual | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> more*
<Calahan> jrib when i log with ssh i see exactly this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144824/
<nadia> Dr_Willis:on the last alinea he suggests a bios video ram setting, but i got it also on a laptop with bios settings
<bunjee> ubottu: i have been trying to find applications that I have installed from the software center and can't.
<ubottu> bunjee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  start from the beginning, what DE are you using, what have you tried before you came here
<R4is> Hi.
<L3top> MonkeyDust: MonkeyDustZXZZ
<L3top> sorry... was cleaning keyboard.
<hjallen> anyone with suggestions on how to go about recovering a soft raid5 after a failed upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> L3top  i'm not taking it personally
 * R4is               hello.             
<Guest50667> hello world
<compdoc> never heard that one before
<R4is> Brb
<Guest50667> booring
<bunjee> monkeydust: I am going through the manual now......I havew been using 12.04 for a week or so.........
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  that's nice, the best to learn, is by using the new interface, if it turns out you don't like it, use something different
<MonkeyDust> way*
<sanrabbit> "Transitional package" meas what?
<jrib> Calahan: I assume compdoc's suggestion resolved your issue?
<blambin> i want to make a irc chat with gtalk like this http://goondroid.com/gtalk-and-transports/ ,has any solution for ?
<L3top> sanrabbit: typically it means a package had a name for a long time, and people are used to looking for it by that name, though there is a new package under a new name, so a dummy transitional package is there.
<OneFix_Work> I'm having trouble compiling a static build of AIDE on an Ubuntu 12.04 server.  I have all of the required packages installed, but AIDE tells me that GCC can't make executables...
<fidel> blambin: so you want to develop an irc client application?
<fidel> if so - i feel somehow this is the wrong place to ask ;)
<Calahan> brb gona reboot
<blambin> i want to  route it via xmpp
<blambin> have no any xmppchannel for ask
<linuxuz3r> can you replace lightdm over gdm
<Sit_Ubu_sit> OneFix_Work, Do you have build-essentials installed?
<fidel> blambin: this is an ubuntu support channel for actual questions related to ubuntu ... so i guess if you are into developing - choose a language - join the language related language and ask there
<fidel> if i misinterpret your core-question ...sorry ;)
<linuxuz3r> can you replace lightdm over gdm
<W4sp> linuxuz3r: You can use lightdm instead of gdm. I don't get the 'over' though.
<linuxuz3r> i wanna use gdm
<W4sp> !patience | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fidel> linuxuz3r: you can replace lightdm with kdm or gdm or whatever you want afaik
<linuxuz3r> ok
<fidel> just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<linuxuz3r> thanks fidel
<plague> I changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config and disabled #PrintMotd yes, #PrintLastLog yes. Rebooted system, but still I get motd displayed twice :(
<sanrabbit> L3top: thanks, but is it just a 'link'? once I installed ruby1.8, but the 'ruby' package is still purge, then I exec 'aptitude install ruby', apt downloads a package named 'ruby' and install it.
<jrib> plague: you must actually change PrintMotd to no, not just comment it
<plague> jrib oh i didin't know that
<OneFix_Work> Sit_Ubu_sit: Yes
<plague> jrib sorry for being lame
<L3top> sanrabbit: it is not a link, it is a package, that package name exists in the package database, so if you apt-get remove it, it will remove it... however its contents either install the same contents, or links elsewhere
<gattaus84> ciao
<jrib> plague: well there's likely a default setting and it may be "yes"; that's why I suggest changing it to "no"
<gattaus84> !list
<ubottu> gattaus84: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gattaus84> !list
<plague> jrib now it works, my problem is solved, thanks jrib and to other person who helped
<Blazemore> Can I use coloured text in a Dialog messagebox?
<kalebmcc> I'm trying to reinstall AMD Catalyst drivers but keep getting an error when I try to use debconf
<kalebmcc> Can't exec "libstdc++6": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
<OneFix_Work> I mean, I can use the dynamic compiled version of AIDE available with Ubuntu, but I think it would be better to run a static compiled version that can be run from TMP
<Blazemore> kalebmcc: Have you tried installing libstdc++6
<penguin> hello! finally decided to install ubuntu 12.04 on sy notebook and i'm having issues with fan, it keeps spinning on and of while in idle. installed jupiter thinking it would solve the annoyance but didn't help. so far i tried mint and fedore (i'm new to linux and still testing) and fan was dead silent out of the box. anyone able to help? thanks
<kalebmcc> Blazemore where can I find that package with apt?
<AdvoWork> I've got a cronjob running a script, and the top line of that script states: foo=(/var/backups/backup/hourly/sales*); and when i run by ./script its fine, but when I run it via cron it generates this error: /home/Scripts/remove.sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected. Any ideas?
<datruth> how can I clone my physical drive to a .vdi file?
<hxtk> I installed graphics card drivers on my computer, and now all panels are gone
<kalebmcc> nevermind, I found the package, it was already installed
<kalebmcc> rerunning the command I get another error
<kalebmcc> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<penguin> anyone?
<AloceR> kalebmcc: try run it with sudo at first of the line
<kalebmcc> okay, that gets rid of the DbDriver error but gives me the same error as before
<kalebmcc> Can't exec "libstdc++6": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
<kalebmcc> open2: exec of libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
<AloceR> idk kalebmcc sry
<candrea> AdvoWork: in the first line of any script you should have the shebang, not code
<CookieM> penguin have these problems occured while using windows too?
<kalebmcc> well thanks for your help anyway! :)
<candrea> kalebmcc: which command are you trying to run exactly? (sorry if you already said that, but I couldn't find it)
<kalebmcc> debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<kalebmcc> from the guide here
<kalebmcc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers/126513#126513
<AdvoWork> candrea, i know, i simplified it for the test, but same issue if i put that in
<benassi> hello
<Marzata> how to you connect to a port with ssh?
<Marzata> let say port 1022
<benassi> which program can I use to burn win7 image using ubuntu 12.04
<benassi> =
<jrib> Marzata: ssh -p 1022 HOST
<candrea> AdvoWork: so, what's the shebang? this is important to know, because the syntax changes across different shells and interpreters
<penguin> CookieM: no, at least i didn't notice them. i was runing mint 13 and fedora 17 so far and fan started to spin on heavy load only
<candrea> kalebmcc: mh... that's very odd... probably the author meant 'dpkg-reconfigure' instead of debconf?
<Marzata> jrib: Thank you, very much!
<Blazemore> benassi: brasero
<kalebmcc> dpkg-reconfigure gives me even more errors :\ thanks though
<candrea> kalebmcc: though, I don't see the point of having to reconfigure that packages
<candrea> kalebmcc: that's interesting, which errors exactly?
<candrea> !paste | kalebmcc
<ubottu> kalebmcc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AdvoWork> candrea, you're perfectly right, fixed, thankyou
<kalebmcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144887/
<candrea> AdvoWork: you're welcome :)
<tjol> Good day: I run the latest Ubuntu desktop. Suddenly, when upgrades or installations are done - it asks me for a password. I have tried each and every password that I have ever used - but to no avail. Furthermore - It did not ask that in the beginning. And I did not set a password. Anybody that can help?
<candrea> kalebmcc: dpkg-reconfigure is complaining about the fact that execstack is not installed; run "sudo apt-get install execstack"
<benassi> Blazemore thank you.. it is cool that it is already installed on fresh installation :D
<kalebmcc> now it tells me that it can't find 'dh-modaliases' and sudo apt-get dh-modaliases doesn't work
<candrea> kalebmcc: aah, probably I got it: the author meant to write a unique "apt-get install" line, but hit enter by mistake
<candrea> kalebmcc: so, try this instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144892/
<candrea> kalebmcc: that command makes much more sense ;)
<kalebmcc> candrea I had the same thought when you mentioned that, running now!
<AdvoWork> i'm trying to replicate something on my old server, and i cronjob/rsync something to a remote server and pass ssh -i /location/to/a/key but i've got no idea how I created that. can i copy it from old to new server or is it specific to the local machine?
<fjkhsdklfghsrdkl> Is there a mountable and encrypted file container, that grows in size with its content? something like apple's sparseimages/sparsebundles. I tried encfs, but it can't handle some of my files because of too long filenames.
<tjol> Good day: I run the latest Ubuntu desktop. Suddenly, when upgrades or installations are done - it asks me for a password. I have tried each and every password that I have ever used - but to no avail. Furthermore - It did not ask that in the beginning. And I did not set a password. Anybody that can help?
<fjkhsdklfghsrdkl> manually resizing would be an option, too
<candrea> AdvoWork: "I've got no idea how I created that"  that == the key? If so, yes: you are free to copy it wherever you want
<gattaus84> ciao
<gattaus84> !list
<ubottu> gattaus84: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geirha> tjol: It should be the same password you log in with
<candrea> AdvoWork: you may want to update the comment (which is generally username@hostname), though you are not forced to do so
<tjol> geirha - I do not have a password I log in with
<tjol> I disabled the login password
<geirha> tjol: That's why it started asking you then
<candrea> tjol: it might be the gnome keyring password, which is unrelated to the "login" password; could you describe the dialog that asks for the password? (a screenshot would be appreciated)
<tjol> Candrea - No - it is definately not the keyring password. That password works every time
<fjkhsdklfghsrdkl> is there a way to increase the filename length limit of ext3/4? are there other practical file systems on linux with higher limits than 255 bytes?
<DJones> fjkhsdklfghsrdkl: This might help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems Gives examples of maximum lengths
<tjol> Candrea/Geirha - this started suddenly - and like I said - I have tried every password I have ever used - but more important - I only use ONE password EVER -
<fjkhsdklfghsrdkl> DJones: thanks
<geirha> tjol: What exactly do you mean by "disabled the login password"?
<vinodpaul> what
<Lost_Cause> tjol: did you encrpyt your home folder when you install ubuntu
<vinodpaul> no
<candrea> tjol: there are tons of possibilities... it's difficul to help without knowing which program exactly is asking for your password :(
<kalebmcc> okay, I got a bit further, but now the command sudo sh amd-driver-installer-*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise gives me an error sh: 0: Can't open amd-driver-installer-*.run
<mhk_> Hi, I got a problem switching off my speakers with alsa (ubuntu 12.04). If I mute speakers or headphone the master is muted as well and I have to unmute master, headphone and speakers to get my sound back. Has someone experienced similar problems?
<candrea> tjol: as far as I know, it could even be your email client
<candrea> kalebmcc: I assume you have downloaded the script inside your Downloads directory. If this is the case, then you should run "sudo sh $HOME/Downloads/amd-driver-installer-*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise"
<candrea> kalebmcc: however, if you have customized things or you have a non-English locale, things might be different
<Bigbird> before that ,you'd better to remove all fglrx models
<tjol> candrea/Lost_Cause - The password gets asked when I want to install the downloaded upgrades - or install any programme from new
<cornpooper> United Mexican Trolls declare victory against Snardbafulator after successfully doxing and making our presence physically known to him.  Snardbafulator has fled Freenode and no longer ops ##philosophy . Let this be a warning to those marxists who think they can turn Freenode into a commie propaganda center!   44443333
<candrea> tjol: than it is the password you have been asked for when you installed ubuntu
<Bigbird> and you can all use root to install it
<tjol> Candrea - what is strange is that a password only started to get asked after a couple of upgrades
<sqrt7744> has anyone gotten Sintel (or any other blender game working)? I'm getting an OSError / permission denied...
<NetzSoOc> quit
<tjol> furthermore - only one password was ever used - and that works with the keyring login as wellk
<tjol> Candrea/Lost Cause - any hope?
<fintler> hello, when I came into work this morning, my MacPro5,1 froze up on boot with a hard lockup on cpu 4... running the latest lts
<fintler> booting with nolapic lets it boot
<fintler> should I file a launchpad bug?
<candrea> tjol: try this: open a terminal and type "sudo echo". This should ask for your password and than fail with a clear error message
<Lost_Cause> tjol: it should be the root password.  which should be the same as keyring password
<candrea> tjol: that error message will tell us whether the problem is really the password or something else (e.g. not being in the sudoers file)
<tjol> well - the password work with the keyring - but no where else
<tjol> candrea - I am running duel boot here - so I will have to restart my pc - will come back shortly
<J> wazaaap
<J> how do i mount my windows drive easily? i need a file from it
<tjol> Candrea/Lost Cause - back....Candrea - it asks me for a password if I type sudo echo in the terminal
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tjol> Candrea/Lost Cause - back....Candrea - it asks me for a password if I type sudo echo in the terminal
<candrea> tjol: yes, you should type whatever you want and then press enter
<tjol> and it returns with : wrong password
<joe__> and also a better irc client
<joe__> the last 2 i tried didnt work so great
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use weechat for irc these days
<Bigbird> I am using the  Quassel IRC
<candrea> tjol: so, well... is it ok for you if I help you resetting the password? I'm asking this because you told you have dual-boot, so this way should be the fastest
<Bigbird> I feel it works good
<orated>  Hello! I followed -http://www.squidguard.org/Doc/install.html- and during last step of installation I get - # make install Installing squidGuard Done.Installing configuration file Created directory /usr/local/squidGuard/db chown: invalid user: `squid' make: *** [install-conf] Error 1 - How can I fix this error?
<tjol> candrea - lets try
<junixbr> what is the best way to convert mng in avi?
<Dr_Willis> orated:  seems it wants a squid user.
<tjol> I open for any suggestions
<candrea> tjol: cool, are you familiar with chroots?
<tjol> candrea - nope
<Bigbird> J: hello
<orated> Dr_Willis: I did adduser and addgroup for squid and ran the command again, still there is no clean make install
<candrea> tjol: ok, first of all: are you writing from the "bad" operating system, or the "good" one?
<Dr_Willis> mng? thats a new one to me. junixbr  ffmpeg, or mencoder can convert to most anything. winff, or arista are nice gui tools
<tjol> hahahahahha :) I am using Win 7 now
<candrea> tjol: argh, then it won't be as easy as I tought
<candrea> tjol: you need a live cd in this case
<tjol> my problem is that I have no IRC app on the Ubuntu
<junixbr> Dr_Willis, I've heard about you can convert mng to png and use ffmpeg to convert pngs to avi
<Dr_Willis> tjol:  there ones included by default, or use the irc web app
<tjol> and If I want to download one - it asks a password to install - so catch 22
<tjol> Dr Willis - all that is included I think is empathy
<Dr_Willis> empathy can do irc
<Dr_Willis> or use the freenode webchat
<Bigbird> Pidgin can also do it
<kalebmcc> I installed the FGLRX .deb packages, now I get a new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144944/ when I run sudo aticonfig --initial
<tjol> ok - I have absolutely no idea how to use empathy
<tjol> ok - let me go to Ubuntu and try - see you guys soon
<Dr_Willis> or boot to the recovery mode and install stuff from there ;)
<MonkeyDust> tjol  try to learn it, get familiar with
<Bigbird> Why not Quassel IRC.I like it ! It can works in all OS
<MonkeyDust> there are plenty IRC clients
<tjol> Monkeydust - I used xchat - but cannot install it now as a result of my password issue]
<Dr_Willis> still need better irc clients on android. ;)
<TheShrubber> well, you could try irssi
<TheShrubber> or weechat
<Dr_Willis> !webchat
<Dr_Willis> freenode has links to their webchat page somewhere
<Pici> Dr_Willis: http://webchat.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> wonder if that works on my android phone. ;)
<mkanyicy> hi
<orated> Dr_Willis: I did adduser and addgroup for squid and ran the command again, still there is no clean make install. Any suggestion or am I using wrong command?
<mello_> hi guys
<candrea> Tjol: resetting a password is generally a trivial task, but if you are unfamiliar with the command-line it can be a bit difficult to explain in details
<mkanyicy> is there a WhatsApp client for ubuntu or any linux based machine for that matter?
<Tjol> ok - Candrea - on Ubuntu using empathy
<joe__> how do i browse my other drives attatchedto the pc?
<mello_> I've installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, but it's getting quite hot for just browsing/idling, what can i do about it?
<TheShrubber> joe__: Mount them
<MonkeyDust> joe__  do they show up in nautilus?
<joe__> i tried with gparted
<joe__> they show there
<candrea> Tjol: that's why I prefer to point you to this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword -- it's well-written, up to date and contains helpful screenshots
<TheShrubber> mello_: Use Unity 2d
<Sidewinder1> +1 on psychocats!
<TheShrubber> mello_: or switch to xfce (or something else)
<joe__> dunno what nautalis is
<candrea> Tjol: if something is not clear enough or you still need help, then just ask :)
<TheShrubber> joe__: The file manager
<Dr_W2> heh freenode webchat does work  ;;)
<Tjol> Candrea - Ok - will try - thanks! :)
<mello_> TheShrubber, i'm now on gnome-shell actually. Is there nothing else I can do?
<joe__> o yea no it dosnt show in that
<TheShrubber> mello_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> joe__  are you in a live session, or did you install ubuntu?
<mnmiii> Hi, is there a way to enable headphones only in pulseaudio. Currently both headphone and speakers are enabled.
<joe__> installed ubuntu from windows to a drive in my comp
<MonkeyDust> joe__  wubi?
<TheShrubber> mnmiii: try alsamixer, i think theres somehting there
<mello_> TheShrubber I know you just want to help, but I would've installed xubuntu if i wanted xfce. I'm just asking if there isn't any way to get it heat up less
<mnmiii> i already tried with alsamixer no success
<anonymous_> hello  iam  new
<anonymous_> here
<N00b> anyone alive ?
<anonymous_> me
<Sidewinder1> Welcome!
<Bigbird> an me
<TheShrubber> mello_: Alright, change the settings to low graphics (or something)
<N00b> can u help me install my first linux ? :D
<anonymous_> my name is vas
<mnmiii> if i disable the speakers my master sound gets muted and i have to unmute master, speaker and headphone
<MonkeyDust> joe__  keep it in the channel
<mnmiii> to get the sound back
<joe__> all this scrolling its hard to keep up
<joe__> lol
<N00b> yea
<N00b> anyone willing to go private to help me ? :D
<Sidewinder1> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<N00b> ok
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<N00b> can anyone help me
<N00b> install my first linux
<N00b> tried suse but it just crashed
<TheShrubber> N00b: What exactly is the problem
<N00b> and cant boot from dvd anymore -.-
<N00b> I downloaded suselinux
<N00b> burned to dvd
<FloodBot1> N00b: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe__> wubi idk what that is
<joe__> but im useing 12.04 LTS
<ThinkT510> N00b: a vm is a great practice ground
<MonkeyDust> N00b  just state your problem and don't hit enter too often
<TheShrubber> N00b: Download Debian or Ubuntu
<N00b> look
<Sidewinder1> N00b, Just boot the LiveCD (after having md5sum ed the ISO) and click on "Install Ubuntu.
<N00b> downloading ubuntu now. Is there anyway to install from usb drive ?
<mnmiii> yes
<DJones> !install | N00b
<ubottu> N00b: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<N00b> and will it be the problem cause machine is kinda old
<joe__> what do u think my problem is monkeydust
<mnmiii> check your bios if it supports usb boot
<joe__> beside being a newb to linux lol
<N00b> it does support. but i cant figure out why suse failed
<DJones> N00b: As long as the computer is capeable of booting from USB, it should be fine, at worst it could be slow
<Sercendil> Bonjour
<N00b> ok
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheShrubber> N00b: Try burning at the lowest speed
<Sidewinder1> N00b, Shouldn't be a problem (age) this 'puter is circa 2003 and runns fine. Don't forget the md5sum, prior to burning/installing.
<N00b> will try usb method u sent
<Sidewinder1> And slowest speed ^.
<N00b> its 64%
<N00b> waiting for dl
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | N00b
<ubottu> N00b: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<minimec> mnmiii: Open a 'alsamixer' in a terminal. Select your soundcard with F6 (if needed) and search for option 'Jack sense' or 'Auto-Mute'
<joe__> =o
<minimec> mnmiii: You can toggle 'Auto-Mute' -->enabled/disabled with the arrow up/down key
<mkanyicy> is there a WhatsApp client for ubuntu or any linux based machine for that matter?
<acke__> ©@£©©©@£$£@$ππππıœıœıΩé®√∂ߪƒﬁß∂ƒ√˙˙˙˙˙˙˙å32opåooåkqååäöä+++0´+09098811221@©@©œ@/
<linuxuz3r> how do i make the dock show up when my cursor is at the left border of the screen
<TheShrubber> linuxuz3r: What version of ubuntu are u using?
<linuxuz3r> 12.04
<bobby_> im doing a resize2fs, and pass2 keeps resetting? is it normal?
<TheShrubber> linuxuz3r: Do you mean you want it to show only when your mouse is ther, because i dont know of any such funcionality
<linuxuz3r> yes when the mose is at the border left of the screen
<linuxuz3r> i can do it on my laptop
<TheShrubber> linuxuz3r: Not to be rude, but have you considered googling on ubuntu help pages? or maybe oyuve already done that since youre here...
<Joe2> there we goo
<Joe2> irc on pidgeon
<Joe2> so anyway i search for file manager with the  dash home thing and click file
<Joe2> and i dont see any other drives
<TheShrubber> Joe2: Excuse me, can you please explain your question in a better way?
<mkanyicy> is there a WhatsApp client for ubuntu or any linux based machine for that matter?
<Joe2> im trying to access my windows drives with ubuntu
<Joe2> so i can get some files
<MonkeyDust> !ntfs| Joe2
<ubottu> Joe2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ThinkT510> !mount | Joe2
<ubottu> Joe2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sidewinder1> Joe2, I believe that Nautilus is installed by default.
<Joe2> i tried searching for it
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  just click the home icon or folder to open nautilus
<subz3r0> Nautilus "is" the standard filebrowser
<Joe2> oh ok
<Joe2> yea i have that open just no windows drive i must have to mount it still
<bobby_> im doing a resize2fs, and pass2 keeps resetting? is it normal?
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  type !ntfs to repeat the windows factoid
<Joe2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<superbbbfab> hi, how can i use transmission with free vpn?
<subz3r0> superbbbfab, ĵust add the port and localhost as proxy
<kyle__> bobby_: Pastebin what you're seeing maybe?
<subz3r0> like: ip: 127.0.0.1 port: 65535
<subz3r0> socks5
<kyle__> bobby_: I've resized2fs more times than I care to recall, but don't recall that being repeated.
<Joe2> says unable to locate package gnome-mount
<bobby_> kyle__: its a resize from 16tb to 14tb
<bobby_> started 4 days ago
<bobby_> kyle__: you know how the XXX add up?
<kyle__> bobby_: That could take awhile, but that seems excessive.  You did a -p right?
<kyle__> AHh yes, the XXXs, yup.
<bobby_> well, i see them go to like 8, then reset to 0
<bobby_> over a 20-25 hours laps time
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  tip: first get familiar with the basics, then explore how to mount more exotic systems etc
<Joe2> im use to useing OSX lol
<Joe2> guess thats like being Breast fed instead of hunting in the wild
<Joe2> lul
<kyle__> bobby_: That could just be so you can see it move, since it's such a large device.  Otherwise you'd see an X, come back in three hours, not see another, and think it's stalled.
<kyle__> bobby_: THere may be another method for determining what it's current status is.
<bobby_> kyle__: id love to hear about it
<kyle__> bobby_: COnsidering it's an online resize, has df changed?   Also, how full was it before resizing?
<t00tie> hi. What do I use to get video captures of my desktop?
<bobby_> kyle__: its not mounted, it had 2.4tb free space
<kyle__> bobby_: I've got a 15TB raid6 on ext4, and it was grown drive by drive to preserve data, but it wasn't that full.  It still took >24 hours for most of the resize2fses I think.
<kyle__> bobby_: Then it's doing a lot of shuffling around I'd bet.
<bobby_> kyle__: growing resize is ok, shrink takes for ever
<bobby_> kyle__: its all luks'ed
<kyle__> luks'ed?
 * kyle__ is confused.
<candrea> t00tie: there are many alternatives; probably the most popular is this one: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gtk-recordmydesktop/
<MonkeyDust> t00tie  kazam is neat
<t00tie> cheers candrea
<Joe2> is  it not mounting cause i have the drives as a raid?
<Shadow`> instead of "iptables -A INPUT -s some.ip.adress -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" i should be able to use "iptables -A INPUT -s sub.domain.ext -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" right?
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  it's becoming more and more complex, start from the beginning, what are you doing and what do you want to achieve
<Joe2> even from windows i look at my ubuntu install and its in a folder mwhich folder would i drag files into for ubuntu to be able to see them
<rsarson> morning! i hope i'm in the right channel for this... on a lot of what wiki pages there are links to "pages with prefix" - what does that mean?
<candrea> Shadow`: yes, as long as "sub.domain.ext" resolves *exactly to* "some.ip.address"
<Pici> rsarson: er, do you perhaps want #wikipedia, or #wikimedia?
<rsarson> Pici: thanks... i'll try one.
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  a wubi installation instide windows? or on its own partition?
<Shadow`> candrea: ye it does, still not really working tho, ah well ill just put in the IP, its so dynamic it changes roughly every 18 months xD no biggie
<Joe2> inside windows
<Joe2> to a different harddrive
<Tjol> candrea - you there?
<shazbotmcnasty> anyone have any experience setting up a triplehead2go or dualhead2go on ubuntu? I am in need of some assistance.
<candrea> Tjol: yep, how can I help you?
<MonkeyDust> Joe2  ok, inside windows, that's wubi, not a real intallation -- install ubuntu on its own partition and most of your problems are solved
<Joe2> ooh ok\
<_Marcus> How do I give a user write access to a folder that another user owns?
<Joe2> ill do that it does kind of seem like it made like a live dvd/usb install
<hxtk> I have one drive that keeps mounting and openning up a file manager window without my asking it to
<Joe2> like a virtual disk type deal
<candrea> Shadow`: have you already tryied "host sub.domain.ext"? (just to be sure)
<Tjol> Ok - that link you gave me - I actually got there by myself yesterday - but i could not get it to change the password - today I did evething the same...except..... my password I used was letters and numbers - ie passwrd123  - today I omitted the numbers - and guess what!
<hxtk> the only way I can stop it is to quit my file manager.
<Tjol> So the catch it seems is to use only alpha in your password - not alphanumeric
<jrib> Tjol: what are you talking about?
<candrea> Tjol: I guess you had caps lock off?
<Tjol> :)@ candrea - trust me - I went through the caps lock onn/off scenario with fine comb
<candrea> jrib: he's trying to reset his own password using single user mode
<Tjol> so it looks one should not use numbers in th eorrt password
<jrib> Tjol: you can use numbers...
<subterfuge> If I wanted to remove every trace of NVIDIA on my Ubuntu 12.04 system so that I could go to "Additional Hardware" and truly do a clean install of the drivers.  Doing this because I have hit a brick wall with fixing an issue..
<candrea> Tjol: well, to be honest, almost everyone uses numbers :)
<candrea> Tjol: anyhow, is the problem solved now?
<Tjol> problem solved - Candrea - I am happy that I did everything by the book - but every time I tried to change the password, it gave me an auth issue answer. The one time I omitted the numbers it work - maybe the keybord has an issue - i do not know
<Tjol> anyway - thank you for your help and have a nice evening - I will go and have a glass of Shiraz now
<Calahan> Some newbie question. When I run screen each time there is that startup window with some text can i somehow disable it by default?
<g1> gabrieltixi
<jrib> Calahan: yes, check screen's man page
<MonkeyDust> Calahan  or use byobu on top of screen
<jgornick> Hey guys, running 11.10. I just added a custom upstart job to /etc/init. Do I have to do anything for upstart to load the configuration file in so I can use it?
<jrib> Calahan: more specifically,  "startup_message off" in your ~/.screenrc
<candrea> Calahan: on Ubuntu you may enjoy using byobu
<AdvoWork> I've got a program that I run to use, it doesn't install as such. I'm trying to do, right click, open with, and select that program, but as it's not installed I can't get it in the list. any ideas please?
<kys_> hello
<Calahan> jrib thanks! that saved me lot of reading :P
<jrib> AdvoWork: there's usually a way to add it to the list
<Joelito> how can I remove a launchpad keyring, added by the terminal like: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1378B444
<Calahan> candrea ok i'll read about byobu
<AdvoWork> jrib, thats what I thought
<jrib> AdvoWork: seems to have been removed now... Add a custom .desktop file for it in your ~/.local/share/applications/
<candrea> Joelito: apt-key del 1378B444
<hydester> are there any instructions for doing a fresh instal of ubuntu with btrfs instead of lvm/ext?
<Joelito> candrea, thanks :)
<ero-jiji> have an issue with free space, my i have a 3.1tb partition mounted as /home. i copied 1.1tb to a single folder, and now its saying im using 100% of the 3,1tb
<ThinkT510> !btrfs | hydester
<ubottu> hydester: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<trijntje> can someone tell me how I can get mpd to play something? I've been trying to figure it out for half an hour and it drives me up the wall. All tutorials end with 'and now play music', and I have no clue how to do that!
<jrib> ero-jiji: try baobab (Disk Usage Analyzer in the menu) to determine what is using the space
<magicalChicken> trijntje: you need a client, for simple needs try mpc
<ero-jiji> i have, one sec ill screenshot it
<jrib> trijntje: "mpc play" assuming you have a library set up
<grdnwsl> ero-jiji: Are you out of inodes?
<AdvoWork> jrib, i have it in launcher, I can open it from my unity menu already, or is that not what you mean?
<jrib> AdvoWork: I think you can just copy that to ~/.local/share/applications/ (not sure)
<grdnwsl> ero-jiji: you can use df -i to find inode usage for your drive
<abyss42> Hi guys, I have a verisign cert and i just updated nginx.conf. Now i can access my site with https://ip address..but it says • Server's certificate does not match the URL. I changed server_name to the domain name..but i cannot go to my https://domain_name.com
<jrib> AdvoWork: .desktop files there should show up in your open with menu
<abyss42> any ideas?
<trijntje> magicalChicken: thanks, installing mpc now
<AdvoWork> jrib, yeah it does, i can search for it and open the program ok, but still not in that open with list
<tizbac> abyss42, the certificate has also a domain name in it
<tizbac> it must match the domain
<jrib> AdvoWork: do you have a .desktop file for it in ~/.local/share/applications/?
<ero-jiji> http://www.postimg.com/79000/photo-78872.jpg
<magicalChicken> trijntje: that is really simple though, for a more powerful client once you have it tested try ncmpcpp or for a graphical client sonata
<candrea> abyss42: when you use the ip, you get the error because the certificate is associated to the host name, not the ip
<abyss42> tizbac, yes they said its the common name. but i put the same and its not working :(
<candrea> abyss42: what do you mean with "i cannot go to my ..."?
<ero-jiji> /dev/md3 223199232 13529 223185703 1% /home
<ero-jiji> im rather new to ubunto, so i dunno if i set something up wrong or what ><
<ero-jiji> *ubuntu
<AdvoWork> jrib, i do now
<jrib> AdvoWork: and it's still not in the menu?
<jrib> s/menu/open with dialog/
<ero-jiji> 223 million inodes free
<abyss42> candrea.. when i go to https://my-domain-name.com i get "This webpage is not available"
<ero-jiji> but yea, somewhere 2tb of space vanished
<trijntje> magicalChicken: thanks, I'll try sonata if I can get it mpc to work
<candrea> abyss42: does your-domain-name.com resolve to your ip address? is nginx listening on port 443?
<magicalChicken> trijntje: welcome
<bobby_> is there any way to mount 2 diff FS, with the same file structur and only add/remove/move files from 1 of the fs?
<bobby_> mount the 2 fs in the same place
<trijntje> jrib: mpc play says: "volume: 80%", but nothing seems to play. How can I find out what's wrong?
<kyle__> bobby_: There was an overlayfs somewhere.  DUnno if it's still supported or now just in fuse.
<abyss42> candrea, no i cannot  access your_domain_name.com :( yes nginx is listening to 443. But i can accessing https://ip on 443
<jrib> trijntje: use ncmpcpp, it will be easier for you to see if mpc actually knows about your music yet
<jrib> s/mpc/mpd
<BluesKaj> away
<candrea> abyss42: if you type "host your-domain.com" in a terminal, what's the output? is it your ip address or do you get an error?
<philinux> ero-jiji: see this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<dury> hi there all :-) keeping all right?
<ero-jiji> thanks philinux, ill check it now
<abyss42> candrea, in my local terminal or in the terminal where my site is hosted?
<candrea> abyss42: from where you are running your web browser
<jrib> ero-jiji: may I ask what this 1.1 TB file is?
<Calahan> might be low resolution porn
<ero-jiji> its a bunch of gameplay recordings
<abyss42> candrea you mean ping it?
<Calahan> bad gues sorry
<ero-jiji> ~60 video's
<Bigbird> GOOD NIGHT ,every body
<trijntje> jrib: I'm installing it now
<candrea> abyss42: "host" actually gives more information, however if you prefer "ping", fell free to use it
<dury> missing xscreensaver in 12.04 I've followed all this http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/ but still doesn't launch automatically as usual as in previous releases :-(
<candrea> abyss42: whatever you use, remember to type the domain name, not the ip
<abyss42> candrea Host not found :(
<candrea> abyss42: here's the problem :)
<ahoneybun> hello world
<abyss42> candrea, how do i fix it?
<philinux> ero-jiji: lol. Quite large things these recordings. ;)
<ero-jiji> http://www.postimg.com/79000/photo-78878.jpg
<ero-jiji> theres a better screenshot
<ero-jiji> and yea, i havent compressed them yet
<candrea> abyss42: so... I don't know what's the situation, so, first of all: are you hosting the server yourself?
<ero-jiji> i was getting ready to start compressing when i got a free space warning
<dury> is there anyone who install properly xscreensaver in 12.04
<candrea> abyss42: can the server be accessed throught Internet or just in a local network? (probably Internet, but I prefer asking)
<ero-jiji> ive cleaned the temp folder, and trash bin
<ero-jiji> so the space isnt used there
<ero-jiji> the ftproot is where the recordings are uploaded to, then i was going to encode them and put them on the webserver
<dury> may I have suggestions about xscreensaver in 12.04
<abyss42> candrea, the server can be accessed just fine with an ip address. I was using a self sign cert up until now and it was working great. Now i have a real verisign cert and i updated my nginx.conf.. they told me common name for the cert is my-domain.com and i updated server_name in nginx.conf with the same..it didnt work.
<philinux> ero-jiji: work through that link. Something will turn up.
<abyss42> abyss42, it can be accessed through the internet.
<philinux> dury: what is the problem you are getting
<trijntje_> jrib: ncmpcpp --now-playing doesn't show anything
<valentin> does anyone have experience with courier? It can't get it to use PAM, when i log in i get nothing in /var/log/auth.log however SMTP using PAM works
<jrib> ero-jiji: lsof | grep deleted   turn up anything?
<ero-jiji> @philinux aye, working down the list now
<candrea> abyss42: owning a certificate is not enough to have dns resolution
<jrib> trijntje_: if you just run ncmpcpp you should get an ncurses gui
<Calahan> Later guys, good luck!
<dury> philinux: missing xscreensaver in 12.04 I've followed all this http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/ but still doesn't launch automatically as usual as in previous releases :-(
<candrea> abyss42: you should either purchase a domain or edit your /etc/hosts (however note that editing /etc/hosts will make your domain accessible just by you)
<alexfpms> Hi guys, i experience fullscreen flash bug: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/flashfullscreenbug.jpg/  Does anyone know how to solve this issue ?
<philinux> dury: so basically you added it to startup apps but it's not starting on login
<candrea> abyss42: there may be other solutions that best fit your needs, but I have to know what you want to achive
<dury> philinux: I guess so :-(
<alexfpms> For precision, i use latest Chrome under Ubuntu 12.04
<dury> philinux: what I did wrong then, or what could it be the problem?
<philinux> dury: try adding a delay. Edit the startup app for xcreensaver like this.  bash -c "sleep 10 && xscreensaver"
<trijntje_> jrib: working, thanks a lot!
<dury> philinux: in terminal
<jrib> trijntje_: cool.  There are all sorts of mpd clients.  So if you want something outside the terminal, just try a few
<roasted> Hello! Question - if I run an rsync script which simply rsync's data to my file server, is there any way to make it pop up a "Backup Complete" notification message when it runs?
<dury> bash -c "sleep 10 && xscreensaver" in terminal
<bobby_> anyway to check resize2fs progress?
<philinux> dury: no in the command line in the startup applications
<kion> How do I update to LibreOffice 3.6 ? without messing my ubuntu installation
<candrea> roasted: rsync ...; alert
<candrea> roasted: to give it a try, use this command: "echo; alert"
<roasted> candrea: what would happen with that? Could I customize the message that pops up?
<candrea> roasted: it shows a notification containing the command
<candrea> roasted: if you are familiar with bash, you can read its code here: /etc/bash.bashrc (it's a bash alias)
<MonkeyDust> roasted  use zenity to create popup windows
<djzn> trism: hello, just dropping by. I have a curious thing to tell. I installed CentOS 6.3 on another machine and it had the same bug ubuntu has with the cursor. Same thing when you enable "Desktop Effects" a.k.a Compiz (obviously), however, after the first system update, the bug is completely gone... I will list the packages that got replaced later ok
<MonkeyDust> roasted  like      zenity --info --title="backup" --text="all right! the backup has completed! now go outside and play!"
<roasted> MonkeyDust: thanks for that - I was just googling for how it would be set up. I guess I would just tag that in another line on the command?
<roasted> MonkeyDust: within the rsync script itself, that is
<Sorc534> s
<MonkeyDust> roasted  what candrea suggested     rsync blah; zenity blah      that's a semi-colon
<Sorc534> qiut
<abyss42> candrea, I think the DNS name servers are not updated yet. But when i go to https://ipaddress.  https:// is still in red color and not green. WHen i click on it, it says i got a valid certificate but it also says Server's certificate does not match the URL.. How can i fix this?
<roasted> MonkeyDust: just tested it - very nice! that works perfectly
<candrea> abyss42: if you use the IP address, it must give you an error. The certificate is for the domain, not for the IP
<candrea> abyss42: if you want a certificate associated to the IP, you need to ask your authority
<Vide> #puppet
<dijonyummy> i'm on 12.04, my /etc/resolvconf keeps getting wiped out. how to make it stick
<petko10> Hey guys , I have a basic programming question . I've done it before , but have forgotten now - there was a script to get the library paths out of the package info with dpkg and pipe those to gcc so one would have all searchpaths and not have to add libraries manually
<subz3r0> dijonyummy, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<MonkeyDust> petko10  better ask in #bash
<petko10> ok thanks
<milen8204> how can I put any folder in "Place" folder?
<TJ-> petko10: On the dpkg side you'd use dpkg-query -L <package-name> | egrep '^/*/lib*/'
<diverdude> What is $(libdir) ? If i do echo $(libdir) nothing is printed
<milen8204> I am whit Ubuntu 11.10
<hilo> hello
<TJ-> diverdude: "$(<some-command))" executes 'some-command' in a sub-process
<ssta> looks like a Makefile to me...
<TJ-> diverdude: however, if you are referring to "$(libdir)" in a MAKE file then it refers to the 'libdir' variable
<jilebedev> Hi - I'm sure this has been asked before so can someone recommend me a link for purchasing a laptop that'll work fine with Ubuntu? I care about a standard keyboard layout and two vga-out ports.
<MonkeyDust> !hardware| jilebedev
<ubottu> jilebedev: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jilebedev> MonkeyDust: <3
<diverdude> TJ-: yeah i am....but how can i see the content of the libdir variable?
<hilo> I am writing a shell script and discovered that Ubuntu uses "dash" and not "bash" like I had thought. I can't simply change the head of the script to #!/bin/bash because a number of things in the script break (namely, newline output from my echo commands). Can anyone help me? I need to either find a dash equivalent to the bash modulus command (%) which doesn't seem to work in dash; or I need to find a bash equivalent to the "\n" newline.
<ssta> hilo: yes.  If you ue bashisms, then use #!/bin/bash
<TJ-> diverdude: "make -d" will print debugging information. However, if you're using it as part of an autoconf project, you should find after ./configure you'll make a Makefile and config.* files that will reveal the actual setting being used
<hilo> ssta: If I what?
<bekks> hilo: aacording to "man echo", "\n" works in bash.
<ssta> hilo: stuff that work in bash, but not in more limited POSIXy shells are called bashisms
<diverdude> TJ-: it is actually as apart of autotools project. I am trying to figure out where this package will place its files when i do make install
<hilo> bekks: if I use echo "blah blah \n blah" it prints that literally, no newline
<diverdude> TJ-: because i know that once i issue the make install command there is no going back and billions of files could be scattered all over the place
<TJ-> hilo: using escape characters in BASH echo you use the -e option (echo -e "some text with newline\n2")
<ssta> hilo: \n is parsed by echo, not the shell.  use -e opton to exho
<TJ-> diverdude: the libdir should be figured out by ./configure and it will be written to the files I mentioned,
<ssta> well, I guess echo isd a bash builtin
<hilo> Thanks all!
<hilo> Is there anywhere I can find a comparison of dash to bash? I want to switch the script to bash, but it is rather lengthy, so it would be helpful to try and tackle as many differences as possible before running into the errors they might generate down the road when I need it to work.
<ssta> hilo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh is a good place to start
<bobweaver> Also I like http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Bashism
<bond_> how to disable yes/no prompt while installing any package?
<_Marcus> How do I set the group permissions of a folder (and it's contents)? Right now it's set to admin, but I want it set to www-data.
<ssta> hilo: in general, everything that works in dash will work in bash...there are a few things in bash that don't work in dash though.
<ssta> bond_: in apt-get you can give the -y switch
<bobweaver> bond_,  sudo apt-get -y install  or sudo apt-get -n install
<ssta> _Marcus: chown :<groupname> <filename>
<_Marcus> ssta: Thanks
<ssta> _Marcus: note the ":", it's significant
<_Marcus> ssta: Why?
<ssta> _Marcus: alternatively you can use chgrp (which I guess is more specific)
<TJ-> _Marcus: "chown -R :www-data /path/to/dir" ... the -R recurses files and sub-directories
<ssta> _Marcus: chown changes owner and/or group.  Before the colon is owner, after is group (so chown <owner>:<group> <file>)
<_Marcus> ssta: Chown worked fine. Thanks :)
<bond_> ssta, bobweaver: i tried echo 'passwor' | sudo -S apt-get -y install $1    its not working
<bobweaver> sudo -s is to switch and you need to call that on iits own
<bobweaver> sudo -s ; sleep 12 ;echo 'passwor' | apt-get -y install $1
<MaynardW1ters> hello, I am running 11.04 on a ASUS eeepc netbook, I have a 32gig sdcard in the slot, I had it mounted.  and I was updating the kernel using the automatic software updates.  It is currently hanging and saying "error: cannot read from '/dev/sdc'"  this is where the sdcard is located.  I have tried umounting the sdcard then remounting it.  any other suggestions?  I suspect it is simply trying to write grub to this card too at the mom
<ero-jiji> argh, well, tried everything in the list, checked lsof as well, just requested a hard reboot of the machine, and we will see if that does anything
<Osmodivs>  Hello. Why can't I covert a file in WinFF?  I get this, but Ido not know how to fix it, like, I want to be able to change the resolution to my little phone of 320x240 or less, Where do I tweak it?
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/x10UEdiC
<hrehf> can i install from windows to a seperate hd that i then transfer to another computer? The install shouldn't modify anything else than the single hd i pick.
<Atlantic777> !gpt
<MaynardW1ters> hrehf: you have to watch out for where grub is going
<MaynardW1ters> and you might be concerned if the architectures of the two computers are different, otherwise you should be decent enouhg
<hrehf> MaynardW1ters can i choose the location during installation so it sits on the seperate hd?
<ssta> hrehf: probably safest to do with the alternate installer...but that's not as user-friendly
<hrehf> MaynardW1ters what is architecture defined as? intel vs amd?
<JoshuaP> What is the command to view all current PIDs running?
<MaynardW1ters> more like powerpc, vs x86 vs arm
<bond_> bobweaver: is it -S or -s?
<bobweaver> ps aux JoshuaP
<MaynardW1ters> JoshuaP: htop?
<hrehf> MaynardW1ters ah, okay. so that's not a problem here.
<MaynardW1ters> hrehf: k, just be very careful you know what you are doing with the grub install, I might suggest removing the hd you dont want touched during the install
<bobweaver> bond_,  what is it that is happening ? I am sorry what I do not like the -s and do not use I guess I could look up -S but ...
<hrehf> MaynardW1ters yeah, i'll be sure to be careful, and disconnecting the hds is actually a good idea
<hrehf> although i could just use the other pc then
<Atlantic777> I've got ubuntu 12.04 installed and then i installed ubuntu 10.04 alongside. The problem is that I can't setup the dual boot because of (U)EFI and something called "gpt" partition. GRUB 2 boots only 12.04. Any ideas?
<kyle__> JoshuaP: ls /proc
<hrehf> i just thought there might be an easy way to do it, because the hd is currently plugged in anyways
<hrehf> thanks for the help!
<MaynardW1ters> Atlantic777: I dont know of any reason why grub 2 will only boot the 12.04.  BUT i am not an expert at either grub or 12.04.  I suggest finding a tutorial on how to manual edit grubs options and manually adding your 11.04 install to grub
<MaynardW1ters> hrehf: prob best idea to use the pc you will be using during the install,
<bond_> bobweaver: command not working..
<BluesKaj> MaynardW1ters did you run sudo update-grub after installing
<skorket> I'm trying to get libgmp installed on my machine, but I'm still getting linker issues.  I've installed 'libgmp-dev' via apt-get and I see a 'libgmp.so.3' file linked to  a 'libgmp.so.3.5.2' file in /usr/lib, but no libgmp.(so|a).  I'm running 12.04, precise.  Any suggestions?
<bobweaver> bond_,  again what are you trying to do ?
<trism> skorket: make sure you have -lgmp at the end of the command line
<trism> skorket: so: gcc test.c -lgmp
<MaynardW1ters> BluesKaj: I havent run anything yet, because the update manager is still hanging on that error
<JoshuaP> How do you execute .jar files from terminal?
<TJ-> Atlantic777: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<MaynardW1ters> im considering pulling the sdcard from the slot so it cant be recongized
<bond_> i want to install a software remotely.. so install script run there by itself.. i want to disable Y/n prompt there
<bobweaver> java -jar --h
<bobweaver> err
<skorket> trism, yes, I am an idiot.  sorry about that.  Putting the '-lgmp' at the end fixed it.  Weird, it was working in a version of gcc I used a long time ago...
<bobweaver> java -jar -h
<trism> skorket: not an idiot, the linker behavior changed in 11.10, this question comes up often
<BluesKaj> sorry MaynardW1ters , wrong person ,
<bobweaver> bond_,  can we see the script pastebin it please
<BluesKaj> Atlantic777
<BluesKaj> did you run sudo update-grub after installing
<rsarson> starved to death in soko.  how about just one food ration, rng?
<trism> skorket: http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking has an overview (the linked fedora wiki has examples too)
<BluesKaj> I'll repeat this  .. Atlantic777, run sudo update-grub , your other install should show up
<rsarson> oops... wrong room :p
<Atlantic777> BluesKaj: tnx, I'll try it right now.
<luke___> Howdy! Does anyone know if something magic is required to get python backtraces in GDB? I have python-dbg installed but when I ask for a backtrace, all I get is "unable to read python frame information".
<JoshuaP> How do you execute .jar files from terminal?
<micutz> hello ppl
<bobweaver> JoshuaP,  java -jar <name.jar>
<JoshuaP> thanks
<bobweaver> make sure that it is exacudable JoshuaP
<bobweaver> JoshuaP, the help page is    java -jar -?
<icequeen> Hi, does anyone know of any file shredding software for Ubuntu?
<centrelink> icequeen: man shred
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/x10UEdiC
<micutz> guys i just instaled ubuntu 12.04 and after i installed the updates the grafical enviroment wont start
<Osmodivs> I need to convert .avi to 3gp
<micutz> can someone tell me what can i do?
<icequeen> centrelink: where can I get it?
<Osmodivs> I have no Idea on how to, and neither does WinFF
<luke___> icequeen: there is shred, but it doesn't really work on journaling filesystems.
<subz3r0> !details | micutz
<ubottu> micutz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<icequeen> luke___ i'm on ext4 would that work?
<jerry_l> just a note. during bios boot usb ptrinters also cause the blank screen of death and the no login screen on some OS systems.
<luke___> icequeen: ext4 is also journaling.
<bitbarron> ;;help fraud
<Guest96686> hey buddy ....
<bobweaver> micutz, press ctrl+alt+f1   sign in and then  sudo apt-get install pastebinit    then     lspci -nn| pastebinit && lsmod |pastebinit
<bond_> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Mi390pqh
<bobweaver> micutz,  then let us see them links
<jerry_l> but on another note i use a KVM and on most distro s they do not have error recovery for the mouse you will have to (USB) un plug it and replug it or restart the system.
<Atlantic777> BluesKaj: thanks, it worked.
<jerry_l> crazy mouse.
<roasted> MonkeyDust: heyyyy you still out there?
<bobweaver> bond_,  what is install.sh ?
<mah454> what web framework used in askubuntu.com ?
<mah454> I need like this .
<cloudgeek> my wifi is not working
<ssta> mah454: stackexchange
<bobweaver> you should fix it cloudgeek
<bond_> bobweaver: the script used for installing package.. it takes name of package as an argument
<jerry_l> it should be a set range of reasonable values not to exceed. if exceeed then disable & reable mouse? PS2 keyboards not effected by KVM only ssymptom crazy mouse.
<cloudgeek> I am using ubuntu server my wi-fi is not working
<bobweaver> bond_,  can we also see that ? Do you know what read in bash is  ?
<bobweaver> bond_, also do you know what puppet or chef or salt ?
<bond_> bobweaver: nope
<bond_> whats that?
<subz3r0> !details | cloudgeek ...
<ubottu> cloudgeek ...: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bobweaver> bond_,  take a look at this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US8ZpjgEhUg
<subz3r0> no infos, no help...
<Matthias|PC> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and the brightness is INCREDIBLY low (even when it's on the maximum in the system settings)
<bond_> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Tm4VkR5M
<Matthias|PC> it's not a laptop problem, at startup (bios etc) it's fine, in Windows it was fine too
<Matthias|PC> but it's not even readable without a light on the screen
<cloudgeek> Linux cloudgeek 3.0.0-24-server #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:56:43 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bobweaver> bond_,  I do not know that you can put a shebang there and it is also  #!/usr/bin/env bash
<cloudgeek> i install
<cloudgeek> drivers for wi-fi but that is not working
<bobweaver> bond_,  env helps if bash is not installed in /usr/bin
<llaskin> hey.  I'm trying to add vncserver into my rc.local so that the TightVNC server starts on boot of the machine...but it doesn't.  Any suggestions/thoughts?
<bobweaver> llaskin,  ssh in and start vnc right or keep the ports closed then open and pass that way meaning ssh in and portforward
<llaskin> bobweaver: this is a EC2 instance, that is dynamically started by Jenkins that needs to have vnc server running on it
<llaskin> so I have to start vncserver somehow without ssh'ing it
<l_r> hello
<llaskin> any other suggestions?
<l_r> what is the the Super key in the Super + W combination?
<l_r> i don't understand
<l_r> i don t have any Super key
<ero-jiji> ok.. well, i think i found my problem
<bobweaver> llaskin,  what i am saying is start vnc but keep the ports closed then ssh n and open them and portforward open gnome-session-properties
<ero-jiji> ran sudo find / -name '*' -size +100G and got... /home/desktop/.xsession-x2go-errors
<ero-jiji> now wtf is that, and how do i get rid of it lol
<llaskin> right, but how do I start vnc prior to SSH'ing in?
<bobweaver> llaskin, run gnome-session-properties
<llaskin> this is a totally automated startup/run/teardown, whihc *SHOULD* require no human intervention
<ero-jiji> that didnt show up till after hard reboot
<bobweaver> if gnome os session or is it flux or something ?
<bobweaver> sorry llaskin ^
<llaskin> gnome session
<n00b> Hello
<n00b> anyone alive ?
<llaskin> i'll look at it bob
<llaskin> yea thats not going to work
<bobweaver> llaskin, you can also link as a init.d
<llaskin> any "interaction" i have with this is gonna be with command line stuff
<n00b> Woho :D
<n00b> uf
<n00b> I need help can someone help me ?
<MonkeyDust> n00b  if you're swee
<MonkeyDust> t
<n00b> heh
<bobweaver> llaskin,  you have seen this also ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/117631/how-to-create-init-d-startup-script
<n00b> I am having HUGE issues with printer :(
<n00b> googled like for 2 hours
<n00b> but cant fix it -.-
<Lordofsraam> Does anyone know of an easy video tutorial for setting up software raid in ubuntu?
<dD0T> How usable are the current Ubuntu 12.10 nightlies? I'm considering giving them a whirl on a new machine but I don't want to completely waste my time if it currently has real show stoppers ;-)
<n00b> this is dead :(
<lotuspsychje> !ask | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Peace-> i have installed jack and now the audio on flash doesn't work
<Peace-> wtf
<lotuspsychje> dD0T:precise is very fast
<n00b> Why my printer wont print ?
<n00b> simple as that
<xangua> !language | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mbeierl> l_r, the "super" key is often dedocated with a Microsoft Windows Logo
<n00b> I provided ppd file but it just fails -.-
<llaskin> i have already tried putting the command "vncserver" in rc.local
<n00b> used google advices but  fail
<xangua> dD0T: use a virtual machine, and for 12.10 questions use #ubuntu+1
<mbeierl> n00b, how about some details like the printer model, etc?
<llaskin> didn't work
<n00b> Canon LBP 810
<bobweaver> llaskin, rc0 you mean right ?
<lotuspsychje> mbeier1:lol
<cloudgeek> here are the more details about wireless driver and version http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145254/  and my OS details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145259/
<lotuspsychje> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cloudgeek> can anybody help me , wi-fi is not working
<bobweaver> llaskin, you also added exit 0  at the bottom correct ?
<Lordofsraam> Does anyone know of an easy video tutorial for setting up software raid in ubuntu?
<dD0T> xangua: Ah. Didn't know about #ubuntu+1, thanks. My connection isn't that fast so I wouldn't even download it. Also I want to test native. VM's always seem to bring out the worst in linux distros...
<cloudgeek> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:what model is your wifi card?
<Peace-> well
<Peace-> firefox is muted now
<Peace-> because i have installed jack
<Peace-> , and btw i need jack
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: how to find out that using lspci or what !
<llaskin> bobweaver: yes
<n00b> wow what a scroll :D
<n00b> did anyone replied to my printer problem ?
<bobweaver> llaskin,  and you followed the link to this page correct  >?    http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315]
<llaskin> bobweaver:  this is my rc.local
<llaskin> https://gist.github.com/a73f863e85940e81ea15
<bobweaver> llaskin,
<lotuspsychje> n00b:did you try installing canon software from software centre?
<bobweaver> oops thanks I meant
<n00b> will try now
<llaskin> ooh perhaps it should go in rc0
<Peace-> FIREFOX muted please help
<n00b> can u please
<n00b> come private
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:did you install wifi drivers?
<n00b> hard to follow this since i have like 6 monitors in front of me
<n00b> :D
<mbeierl> Peace-, Check the audio settings - each of the variant outputs and make sure there isn't one that got muted.  I often end up with a muted device in my laptop - which I don't have nearby to verify
<FloodBot1> n00b: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> a noob with 6 monitors? lol
<n00b> im a win guy :)
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  pastebin the out put of this      apt-cache policy firmware-b43*
<Peace-> mbeierl: vlc works
<Peace-> it's only flash that is muted
<xangua> Peace-: did installing jack uninstalled pulseaudio in the procces¿ did you uninstall pulseaudio¿
<Guest54506> Im a noob with Ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> Peace-:did you install adobe flash plugin correclty?
<Peace-> xangua: let me check
<Guest54506> I've been trying to install GW but no luck any help?
<Peace-> lotuspsychje: it worked untill i have installed jack
<ero-jiji> found the offending file .xsession-x2go-errors is >1.5tb (didnt show up till after hard reboot) in /home/desktop/.xsession-x2go-errors how do i get rid of it ?
<histo> Guest54506: what is GW?
<Guest54506> guild wars
<n00b> Canon software is Software PCL Emulation for Canon CaPSL laser printers ? :D
<bobweaver> llaskin,  looks alliright maybe try the full path to vncserver
<Peace-> xangua: pulse is running
<histo> ero-jiji: rm /home/desktop.xsession-x2go-errors
<Peace-> xangua: pidof pulseaudio is not empty
<micutz> bobweaver i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 12.04  after that i installed amd grafic card and after that i upgraded the sistem, when i rebootet the grafical enviroment want start, i'm on win machine now
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: here are the deatils  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145269/
<bobweaver> cloudgeek, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer b43
<histo> Guest24011: try play on linux
<bobweaver> thatis what the LP-PHY is low powered cards cloudgeek
<n00b> where did my printer guy dissapeared ? :(
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  that is the firmware that you need after installed run           sudo modprobe b43    and let us know if you have wireless
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: saying mw unable to locate b43
<blakes> Is this a good channel for LTSP/NBD questions?
<cloudgeek> okay
<Guest55258> how does one configure guild wars for ubuntu?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  lets see   lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<jilebedev> How come 'sudo apt-get install foo' sometimes asks me if it's OK to install a package, and sometimes doesn't?
<Beryllium> hey there - I want to add a loopback interface alias for 192.168.5.15 … can I do that by just adding an "address" line to the "lo" block in /etc/network/interfaces file, or do I need to add some sort of lo:0 block with "inet static" and an address line there? Or maybe loopback instead of static.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Beryllium> Basically I just need the equivalent of OS X's "ifconfig lo alias 192.168.5.15" :)
<n00b> so much people in here but no one responds :/
<Beryllium> er, ifconfig lo0 alias 192.168.5.15, that is
<llaskin> bobweaver:  trying that now...might need actual path, not the linked path...
<bobweaver> [14e4:4315]   LP-PHY    Impoant parts cloudgeek
<islandmonkey> !patience | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wN> n00b: everybody hates cups
<chimay_1> jilebedev: it doesn't when there ain't any additional package i think
<islandmonkey> wn: +1
<n00b> already did
<islandmonkey> wN: +1
<wN> :)
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  now look at this  LP-PHY
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<llaskin> bobweaver: that didn't work:(
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: okay
<bobweaver> see cloudgeek  it works with the b43 or the wl driver
<bobweaver> I bet the wl is loaded cloudgeek    lets see lsmod | grep wl
<bobweaver> llaskin, that is annoying sorry I am out of thoughts maybe some one else can shine in
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: okay it is supported by my kernal that is shall i need to upgarde it
<llaskin> its killin me:(
<bobweaver> I bet the wl is loaded cloudgeek    lets see lsmod | grep wl
<n00b> i cant figure out why LINUX driver isnt working :/
<ghano> hi guys
<Psi-Jack> n00b: Linux doesn't have drivers.
<Bipul`> n00b,  Linux has  a driver like windows have?
<ghano> anyone have access to ZATTOO?
<n00b> on canon site there were linux drivers đ
<n00b> o.O
<Peace-> ncie
<n00b> im a sysadmin and first time in 5 years im awesomly confused
<Peace-> nice nice nice doens0t' work
<ghano> From where can I download a zattoo player?
<Pecker> drivers are called modules
<Psi-Jack> Pecker: Not always.
<Pecker> basically linux has drivers
<bobweaver> !info zattoo
<ubottu> Package zattoo does not exist in precise
<Pecker> theres just not called drivers
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: not displaying anything when i done same cooamd what you given to me
<Psi-Jack> PPD != "driver" nor "module" ;)
<ghano> thx
<n00b> look mate i just need to get this shit to print
<Psi-Jack> n00b: Mind your language, please.
<n00b> and im away from ubuntu
<n00b> sorry
<FrozenFire> Anyone know of a non-FUSE-based method for interfacing with Rackspace Cloud Files, to download files directly?
<n00b> sadly i cant use ubuntu since adobe and rest big programmers are avoiding it /dont know why it seems nice /
<Psi-Jack> FrozenFire: Rackspace support can help you with that.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: wi-fi is working on other laptop with same configartion but that guy have ubuntu desktop not server
<bobweaver> ok that is a good thing cloudgeek  paste bin output of this please cloudgeek     apt-cache policy b43 && apt-cache policy broadcom-sta-common
<FrozenFire> Psi-Jack, Unlikely. I have a fair understanding of the whole process, and have mucked around with cloudfuse. I'm just hoping someone knows of an application that's available for Linux that handles it.
<Peace-> flash player is muted after i have installed jack , removing pulseaudio doens't work too, so because of it was working great before to install jack.....
<ero-jiji> crap, ok next issue, got rid of the giant file... now df -h shows size 3.3tb used 2.9tb avail 296g mounted on /home . running sudo baobab says /home is 1.1tb what gives?
<FrozenFire> Not sure if there's something in the main repos that I just can't find.
<Psi-Jack> FrozenFire: You'd be surprised, but it's really their job more so.
<Calahan> hi
<n00b> does it mean anything if i donated money to ubuntu ?
<n00b> i mean can i get their support ?
<Psi-Jack> FrozenFire: Beings that the company I work for currently uses their services and all. :p
<bobweaver> Frozenball,   apt-cache search <name or part od discription >
<Frozenball> oh dear
<bobweaver> n00b,  there is ubuntu advantage that rocks !
<n00b> enlight me pls
<n00b> mi stuck here for around 10 hours
<bobweaver> n00b,  http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<ssta> canonical sell support
<n00b> need to sleep
<sianhulo> dudes, i need help with minecraft, i'm trying to play on a lan server with my cousin(my cousing has macos os x)but we cannot connect each other even though you ca see the other one world on multiplayer . i think the problem is ubuntu because when i start hosting it says that the local host is 127.x.x.xwhile my ip is 190x.x.x so when he tries to connect it keeps 2conencting" like 2 minutes before it says timed out, and when i try to connect his world it inme
<sianhulo> diatly says that it closed and i cannot enter and he gets kicked out of his own world. is there anything i can do in order to minecraft to use my ip?(which i think is the problem)
<n00b> their support redirected me here -.-
<n00b> im sick of this
<Psi-Jack> n00b: Troll elsewhere.
<bobweaver> n00b,  no one is holding a gun to your head are they ?
<n00b> im not trolling -.-
<n00b> can someone help me to deal with this print issue ?
<Peace-> nice
<bobweaver> n00b,  do I need to call the police for you ?
<Shadow`> lol
<Peace-> i have to remove jack to use flash ?
<n00b> uf ur so rude
<morsnowski> has anyone here experience with a hybrid tv card, prefeably a pci model?
<Peace-> wth is that
<Shadow`> linux community strikes again
<Shadow`> just install windows n00b ;)
<n00b> i have win but this machine needs ubuntu
<bobweaver> !printer | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n00b> THANK YOU
<n00b> even if it doesnt work
<n00b> THANK YOU
<FloodBot1> n00b: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psi-Jack> Hey! Someone's copying MY line! "Don't use Enter as punctuation!" ;)
<bobweaver> n00b, I thought that you where in trouble and someone was holding a gun to your head or something telling you that you have to use Ubuntu :)
 * Psi-Jack glares to ikonia.
<ero-jiji> heres a new screenshot http://www.postimg.com/79000/photo-78892.jpg showing the drive as 3.3tb and ubunto saying its 1.1tb
<ero-jiji> *ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: 64-bit OS?
<ero-jiji> 12.04 64 bit
<n00b> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start why when I type this
<n00b> it says unknown comman ?
<bobweaver> try services n00b
<n00b> explain further pls
<bobweaver> sudo services apache2 stop
<bobweaver> sudo services apache2 start
<Shadow`> why not just do restart?
<bobweaver> +1 Shadow`
<n00b> bobwear
<n00b> u have 5 mins ?
<n00b> to help me go trough something i found
<histo> n00b: it's two commands on one line
<n00b> i know
<n00b> is there anyone willing to help me to do this http://ubuntubee.blogspot.com/2008/02/using-canon-lbp-810-lbp-1120-in-ubuntu.html
<histo> n00b: you would nee dto sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<MonkeyDust> n00b  or ;
<Shadow`> doesnt | work too?
<histo> n00b: do you have cups installed?
<n00b> command not found o.O
<histo> n00b: try sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
<bobweaver> n00b,  is this a printer server ? or desktop?
<histo> n00b: and sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: So, there's 1.1TB of actual data /in/ your /, and another 1.1TB in /home, separately. Problem is?
<n00b> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<n00b> says command not found
<n00b> desktop
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: Disk Usage Analyzer shows per-directory usage.
<histo> n00b: because its cups not cupsys
<Beryllium> So, is there any way in Ubuntu to assign an extra IP address to the loopback interface?
<histo> n00b: if you would look at what I typed
<n00b> on page it writes cupsys
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Yes, in /etc/network/interfaces.
<n00b> brb
<ero-jiji> theres only 1 folder, with 1.1tb of data, yet it says the 3.3tb has 2.9 used
<histo> n00b: sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop  <---------------------
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: Filesystems do not have folders. Laundry rooms and laundromats have folders. Filesystems actually have directories.
<histo> n00b: well the page is wrong. It's not official documentation anyways
<n00b> epic thing is that its different look from mine
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: 1.1TB + 1.1TB + 3.4GB + 1.1GB  +etc etc etc == 2.9TB used.
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: I am having a hard time finding an example of exactly what needs to be entered there to enable it (preferably without rendering the network subsystem unusable :) - hence my reluctance to experiment without a clear baseline to work from)
<Shadow`> grammaring for no reason lol
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: What is it exactly you are trying to do?
<ero-jiji> its a 3.3tb partiton, with 1 directory, of 1.1tb files
<ero-jiji> not multiple 1.1tb directories
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: If you're not going to pay attention, please do not ask for help.
<Beryllium> I'm trying to say "This IP address points to a server that I can't route to, so I want to pretend to be that server in addition to being myself - but only locally"
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: I see 2 1.1TB used directories. /  and /home
<n00b> ok it says to sellect usr etc but i only have CANON LBP / LPT #1 / CAPT Printer / ENTER URL / Network printer
<morsnowski> has anyone here experience with a hybrid tv card, preferably a pci model?
<ero-jiji> thats the [problem
<ero-jiji> theres nothing there
<ero-jiji> there is a single directory in /home/desktop with 1.1tb of files, thats it
<bobweaver> morsnowski, I know a little about tv tuners
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: Obviously there is, else DUA wouldn't be reporting it.
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: And there's possibly directories you don't have permission to analyze as per permissions of unprivileged users, hence why you're only seeing 1.1 TB as such.
<morsnowski> bobweaver, i would like to find some HW that can be installed under ubuntu without spending multiple hours chasing drivers
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: So a public VIP?
<ero-jiji> how thats why i took the screenshot, it shows my /home folder, with nothing but /desktop and /lost+found which is empty
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  I just bought a hauppeuge 2250 and the remote dont work but the card works great
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: Again, stop using the incorrect usage of "folder"
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: I'll do a pastebin, just a sec
<ero-jiji> sorry, just frustrated
<jerry_l> what is the spelling for ubut dev?
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: As I said earliere, there's possibly directories you don't have permission to analyze as per permissions of unprivileged users, hence why you're only seeing 1.1 TB as such.
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  for my Ubuntu tv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0&feature=g-upl
<morsnowski> bobweaver, sounds acceptable :) thanks
<ero-jiji> <- root
<Psi-Jack> ero-jiji: You're running X as root?
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  I had to get the driver but it was easy
<ero-jiji> ran sudo baobab as well
<ero-jiji> not through the x, used putty
<n00b> now it says unable to locate printer
<ero-jiji> used the x just to take the screenshot
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  this is the one that I bought http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116036
<morsnowski> bobweaver, you got it from the maufactorer?
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: Consulting with someone at work first, if we still can't solve it I'll bring it up with a pastebin :)
<morsnowski> thanks again
<Peace-> xangua: btw i have solved
<Peace-> xangua: i have kept pulseadio and jack
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  np will find drver link also
<Peace-> just kille jackd
<bobweaver> morsnowski,  Post # 10     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942403
<ero-jiji> i dont have physical access to the machine, its a contenent away from me. it was set up with a ftp with a single directory, for people to upload their recorded game footage. then suddenly i get a no disk space error, and thats where im at now
<data34876> how to install kernel header and build files ?
<skrocco> Hello All
<n00b> LBP1120 cant find in CUPS spooler entry!!!
<n00b> WHY ?!
<ero-jiji> the single directory is the only one that has ever had anything written to it
<ero-jiji> so i cant see how i could suddenly loose 2tb of space
<Shadow`> ero-jiji, are those lotsa s mall files?
<ero-jiji> no, they are about 60 video files, low compression
<Shadow`> ext has no fragmenting, so lotsa wasted space easily with lotsa small files
<bobweaver> data34876,   try     sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$[uname -r]
<kyle__> Shadow`: Err, ext can fragment, it's just more resilliant, and less likely to fragment.
<ero-jiji> its ext3
<kyle__> Shadow`: And the "wasted space" is about block size.  It's something that can be tuned at filesystem creation time.
<data34876> hey bobweaver already tried .it say linux-headers are at newest version
<Shadow`> i havent paid attention to it recent years tho as space never been an issue, but i did notice i was always using more space in total then the folder would say it was using
<ero-jiji> so yea, basicly what im saying, is i "should" only have 1 directory, with 1.1tb used. however, i have 2.9 tb used
<kyle__> Shadow`: It does.  But unless you're really really squeezed for space/performance, it's not worth sweatting over :)
<bobweaver> data34876,   I am not a kernel dev what do you mean by build files ?   like build-dep ?
<Shadow`> yeah i havent been for many years :P
<n00b> uf u guys ahve balls of steel
<n00b> since u use this
<subz3r0> !language | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kyle__> Balls of steel?  Who knows.  Brain not made of rock?  That's all it takes.
<kyle__> Sorry subz3r0.
<ero-jiji> the weird part is, as i said, and the screenshot show /home should be 3.3tb it says its 1.1tb, and 100% full in baobab
<Shadow`> , and professional.
<Shadow`> cool, u can get paid to sit here?
 * Shadow` wants to sign up
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Are you using LVM?  Are you sure you just don't have 3.3TB in the PV, but not allocated to the LV?
<ero-jiji> no lvm, one sec ill take a shot of the sys moniter
<n00b> Cant find in CUPS spoller entry
<n00b> any solution for this ?
<kyle__> K
<kyle__> n00b: If you did a standard ubuntu install, cups is all setup.  What did you do differently?  LiveCD?  "Expert" mode and choose your own packages?
<ero-jiji> http://www.postimg.com/79000/photo-78894.jpg that shows my partitoning
<n00b> kyle i did download ubuntu 10.04
<ero-jiji> its 12.04 64 bit
<n00b> everything is fine but cant get printer to work and it troubles me since its must need
<Shadow`> n00b can always try to include testing repositories or something and do an dist-upgrade? :P
<n00b> i didnt understand a shit
<bobweaver> n00b,  printer is wireless or usb ?
<n00b> usb
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Try tune2fs -m0 /dev/md3
<IdleOne> !language | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kyle__> ero-jiji: As root.  You're seeing the effects of reserved blocks.
<n00b> Language ? o.O
<bobweaver> hook it up and let us see    lsusb          PASTEBIN that
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Which are not neccesary on /home, but can be useful for /var / and /tmp :)
<Jordan_U> n00b: No swearing.
<n00b> Printer is USB Canon LBP 810
<bobweaver> that is great n00b
<ActionParsnip> n00b: did you go to the Canon europe site and check for drivers?
<Jordan_U> n00b: Why did you install Ubuntu 10.04 rather than Ubuntu 12.04?
<n00b> sec
<n00b> jordan thanks it is 12.04
<n00b> mistake when writing
<n00b> i cant paste bin since im on mac now i can write
<n00b> what it writes
<ActionParsnip> n00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<Jordan_U> n00b: Why can't you use pastebin from the Ubuntu machine and just copy the URL?
<ActionParsnip> n00b: mentions LPB810
<n00b> yes
<ero-jiji> @kyle same thing, df-h shows 3.3tb with 2.9 tb used, when theres only 1.1tb of files in the directory
<n00b> last one on list
<kyle__> ero-jiji: How are you determining there is only 1.1tb of files?
<kyle__> s/there is /there are/g
<bobweaver> n00b,  what I do to check printer 1) if usb run lsusb    is it there ? 2) make sure that cupps and printer mods or 3rd party drivers are installed 3) if that is not working run dmesg to see what the kernel sees run lsmod to make sure that mod(drivers) are loaded
<ero-jiji> folder properties shows 1.1tb, and verified the count in baobab
<ero-jiji> baobab ran sudo
<NoobUbuntu> hey guys
<NoobUbuntu> i managed to join from ubuntu
<n00b> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Try du -hsc /parth/to/folder
<kyle__> ero-jiji: ero-jiji I think prehaps you have some . directories will big stuff in them.
<natsha> boa tarde
<saml> is there equalizer?
<saml> for audio
<ero-jiji> desktop@ks28011:~$ du -hsc /home/desktop
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	/home/desktop
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	total
<Sally961> Online pain management doctor, have scripts mailed to you, no visit or identification necessary: http://tinyurl.com/9gwzvm9
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Why are you only looking at /home/desktop rather than all of /home/ ?
<kyle__> ero-jiji: du -hsc /home thenm
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	/home
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	total
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	/home
<ero-jiji> 1.1T	total
<FloodBot1> ero-jiji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ero-jiji> opps sorry for the double
<ero-jiji> unless theres an invisible file using all the space
<ActionParsnip> ero-jiji: run: cd $HOME; la   and you will see
<ero-jiji> i already ran lsof +L1
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Well, if you're trying to do a Public IP for the use as a VIP from a load balancer/director, then there's more to it than simply binding a new IP to the loopback, because that IP /WILL/ get advertised via ARP, by default.
<NoobUbuntu> it says
<hilo> Can someone tell me how to do arithmetic in bash? I am following instructions from http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial but get nothing but errors or blank output
<NoobUbuntu> a later version is already installed
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Which, of course, can and will cause an IP conflict.
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to post a link to the output of "mount && df -h".
<kyle__> hilo: x=1;x=$(($x+1);echo $x
<ghostnik11> Hi I am trying to get a desktop computer that uses a nvidia geforce 6150 le video card to work in ubuntu 12.04 but it wont and always tells me that compiz crashes when I try to use gnome or unity.  Right now I am in classic gnome with no effects
<ero-jiji> one sec ill paste both
<kyle__> OOoh fail, I missed a close paren
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: the subject containing the IP is unreachable by the machine I'm trying to access it from, so I want to "pretend" it's accessible. I only need it for one small thing, so it's essentially just a mock server
<hans> hello , i want to configure my graphic card with the vesa driver if possible how can i do it ?
<kyle__> hilo: What exactly were you trying to do?
<hans> currently i have got installed the nvidia driver !
<calum> Hi everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and i'm liking it a lot so far... I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers to how i can get the most out of these IRC channels?
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Then you want to bind it to the actual ethernet device, not loopback.
<ero-jiji> http://pastebin.com/PXCdE9LB for both
<natsha_> boa tarde
<ero-jiji> ftproot is the single directory with 1.1tb
<ghostnik11> Is there a way u can use the lubuntu desktop on ubuntu 12.04?
<NoobUbuntu> uf this printer is just no go
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: sure, install lubuntu-desktop and log off, then log into the lubuntu session
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> Where can I find information when my graphics card dailed and I had to revert to on-board graphics?
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Please include my nick in your responses or I might miss them.
<Shogoot> Hi people. Was wondering if anyone coould try help me. I have a lubuntu machine wich i instaled nx on and i had no problem remote controling it from my win7 machine for some time. My win7 partition had a problem so i had to do a fresh install on it, i reisntaled nx cleint for wwin7 and now im not able to connect to the lubuntu machine. Ive tried various settings but the window just closes on me after some seconds displaying the splash
<Shogoot>  ima
<Shogoot> <Shogoot> ge.
<ghostnik11> Actionparsnip, jordan_u: thanks will do, that should stop computer from lagging due to problems with graphics card and compiz
<hilo> kyle__: figured it out. I really don't fully understand the syntax though.
<hans> hey ubuntu in /etc/X11 directory
<BluesKaj> younder did you enable the new graphics card in your bios
<ero-jiji> @jordan ok
<Jordan_U> !tab | ero-jiji
<ubottu> ero-jiji: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: It needs to be my full nick.
<Psi-Jack> BluesKaj: Eh, you don't "enable" graphics cards in BIOS.
<calum> Hi folks. My keyboard shortcuts stopped working as soon as i booted ubuntu. Anyone experience a similar problem?
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<kyle__> hilo: basic math in shell is enclosed in $(()).  But only basic stuff, devision doesn't work.
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U got it
<younder> BluesKaj: My graphics card suddenly failed after severeal years use
<n00b> is tehre anything like win+d in ubuntu ?
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Is there a chance a huge file you removed has an open file handle?  Or that you mounted something over a used directory?  Both of those things can hide used space.
<Jordan_U> kyle__: hilo: Division certainly works, just not floating point. "echo $((4/2))"
<kyle__> Jordan_U: In bash?
<Jordan_U> kyle__: Yes.
<younder> BluesKaj: I had to pull it out and revert to on board graphics
<kyle__> Jordan_U: You know, I'm thinking floating point in bash. (which work in korn shell, but who the hell wants to use korn?)
<younder> BluesKaj: That is what I have now
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: That does indeed seem odd. Have you tried rebooting to completely rule out deleted but still open files?
<younder> I am running a
<johannesm> Hi Everyone, i am on Oneiric Ocelot and added "xcalib -gc 1.2 profile.icc" which calibrates my monitor. It works, however it seems that ubuntu is starting another process which overwrites the settings again. Can someone help me?
<ero-jiji> kyle__ i already checked for an open handle, (thats what lsof +L1 does if i remember correctly)
<younder> linux install disk which understands my resolution just fine
<xangua> n00b: keep the super/windows key pressed and you can see keyboard shorcuts
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Yup, lsof checks for those.
<bobweaver> shopt -s extglob[[ $foo = *[0-9]* && $foo = ?([+-])*([0-9])?(.*([0-9])) ]] &&  echo "foo is a floating-point number"
<Jordan_U> kyle__: I'm pretty sure that ksh doesn't support floating point either.
<ero-jiji> kyle__ i did delete a 3.4gb video about a week ago, other than that, its only been the files uploaded via ftp, i havent even logged into the server after i set up the ftp
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Unless you set your block size insanely large, I just don't see how it can be anything other than a missed . directory, an open file handle, or something hidden by a misplaced mount.
<kyle__> Jordan_U: It does. I ended up with nothing to read but a paperback korn-shell manual on a flight years ago.
<Shogoot> Hi people. Was wondering if anyone coould try help me. I have a lubuntu machine wich i instaled nx on and i had no problem remote controling it from my win7 machine for some time. My win7 partition had a problem so i had to do a fresh install on it, i reisntaled nx cleint for wwin7 and now im not able to connect to the lubuntu machine. Ive tried various settings but the window just closes on me after some seconds displaying the splash
<Shogoot>  image.
<ero-jiji> all the partition settings should be default, (this is a dedicated server from OVH)
<kyle__> Jordan_U: Wouldn't be nearly as depressing if it was a manual for something I care to use.
<n00b> is there anything like teamwiever for ubuntu ?
<younder> I need my Ubuntu to understand that my graphics card has just failed, It has been ripped out and my motheboarsd  graphics is now in effect
<ero-jiji> kyle__ all the partition settings should be default, (this is a dedicated server from OVH)
<Psi-Jack> n00b: Not needed.
<_Marcus> n00b: Yes. It's called TeamViewer: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<n00b> How can i do / get remote assiastance
<n00b> lol xD
<MonkeyDust> !equivalents| n00b
<ubottu> n00b: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<kyle__> ero-jiji: OK.  It's just gotta be that file you removed :) I swear it must be.
<n00b> !beer marcus
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to marcus
<bobweaver> er floating is hard
 * Psi-Jack looks to RaTTuS|BIG 
<_Marcus> n00b: I don't drink beer, but thanks :)
<younder> I need my Ubuntu to understand that my graphics card has just failed, It has been ripped out. And thus my motherboard  graphics is now in effect
<n00b> go pvt :D
<n00b> i answred
<ero-jiji> kyle__ how do i go about finding it? ive tried everything i could think of, including sudo find / -size +1G
<Psi-Jack> !beer test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to test
<piglet3> exit
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Can you log in as a different user (who doesn't have $HOME on /home), sudo and umount /home?  If it doesn't let you, it's there somewhere.
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145392/  float tv screen 16:9 or 4:3
<ero-jiji> i only have the root login ovh gave me, and the x2go i added
<younder> kyle__, sure su <user>
<kyle__> younder: I was asking ero-jiji if he could do that: he's trying to track down missing space.
<mneptok> RaTTuS|BIG: disable that please.
<younder> kyle__, whatever
<younder> kyle__, shouldn't you msg then?
<johannesm> Hi Everyone, i am on Oneiric Ocelot and added "xcalib -gc 1.2 profile.icc" to the Startup Applications. It calibrates my monitor. It works, however it seems that ubuntu is starting another process which overwrites the settings again. Can someone help me?
<n00b> Guys
<n00b> pls is anyone willing to do me this over teamwiever ?
<n00b> i cant survive this anymore
<Gaddel> in gparted, when i create a partition table what type do i want? default is ms-dos
<kyle__> younder: No, help should be in public.  So if someone is wrong, or trolling, it will be corrected.
<younder> n00b, nop, dealwith it
<Gaddel> if i want to install ubuntu or debian on it
<n00b> ty ty
 * kyle__ doesn't even know wtf teamviewer is.
<n00b> bye bye
<_Marcus> younder: By nice
<n00b> xD
<_Marcus> Be*
<ero-jiji> kyle__ if it wasnt for the fact that it would take me 2 months to download, and 3 months to reupload the video's, i would have just wiped everything and done a reinstall via the manager
<ghabit> Hello. I'm on ubuntu. I have added sleep 20 and service minidlna force-reload to /etc/rc.local, but it is does not working for me. How can I add minidlna to autoload?
<tamaros> kyle__ teamviewer is a great way to fix your grandma's computer from 100 miles away
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Heh.  Sorry man.  I know it's a pain when there's missing space.
<ero-jiji> kyle__ my internet sucks, which is why we got the dedi for people to submit their footage to
<kyle__> tamaros: Oh ok.  Doesn't it have a web/java based interface like logmein then?  Ahh well, I don't need it.
<younder> I am nice to a point, But I have reached my limit. My main graphics card failed today. My server failed today. I am on a booted crenel. I am steaming!! Brear with me
<kyle__> ero-jiji: I gotcha.  Dump the entirety of lsof to pastebin or a file on http or somesuch.  Just to peek.  Many eyes, you know.
<Psi-Jack> younder: What's a crenel?
<superbbbfab> hi, i've a problem with xchat, my colour character is gray, how can i change colour?
<subz3r0> #xchat
<younder> Psi-Jack, I am booted on a DVD
<Psi-Jack> superbbbfab: It's got a user interface for that.
<mneptok> younder: step away from the keyboard, then. breathe.
<kyle__> younder: drives died, or mobo fried itself when it killed the graphics card?
<younder> kyle__, Drives are fine. Graphics card is removed
<superbbbfab> hi psi-jack can you help me?
<Psi-Jack> superbbbfab: Settings.
<ero-jiji> kyle__ is there a command to make lsof output to a text file?
<younder> kyle__, Not my fault (I think), I just booted the machine and it failed. I have done nothing to the config
<tamaros> eor-jiji `lsof > file.txt`
<kyle__> younder: Good.  Your data is ok, be happy.  Also, if you can setup a syslog server, you often see lots of X related errors way before the graphics cards die.
<Calahan> younder i'm sorry what was your problem again?
<kyle__> ero-jiji: lsof >& filename
<bobweaver> har=$(lsof) ;echo har > file.txt
<younder> kyle__,  I have seen a few of those
<kyle__> younder: Sadly when I saw those crop up over the past year, I found that ALL the workstations on my network with dying cards are out of warantee.
<Nolaan> Hey everybody, when i execute `w` in shell (via ssh ) i don't see all connected users
<Nolaan> what's the problem?
<spacetiger> Hi! I am unable to mount a shared (with Windows) partition. Error "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)."
<superbbbfab> ok
<younder> kyle__,  IThat's fine I am building a new one
<superbbbfab> then?
<TJ-> superbbbfab: Settings > Advanced > Text Events > "Your Message"
<younder> kyle__,  I Guess what I am saying is... How do I reconfigure a aleady installed X system without reinstalling?
<kyle__> younder: I think, as root, dpkg-reconfigure X
<younder> kyle__, thanks a million
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Have you tried rebooting to completely rule out deleted but still open files?
<spacetiger> Any help is greatly appreciated! :/
<TJ-> superbbbfab: This might help you understand the cryptic codes: http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_text_events
<janisozaur> how can I embed am icon in my app so that it is displayed in unity launcher?
<ero-jiji> restarted several times, also requested a hard reboot of the server, to big for pastebin, uploading to my MF
<superbbbfab> thanks
<ero-jiji> kyle__ http://www.mediafire.com/view/?74jxi1hf8gk38qv
<superbbbfab> :)
<TJ-> superbbbfab: In the Edit Events dialog, you may need to grab the horizontal divider below the list and above the edit box and drag it up, to reveal a list of the parameters further down that are out of view
<ero-jiji> kyle__ restarted several times, also requested a hard reboot of the server
<Shogoot> Hi people. I have a lubuntu machine wich i instaled nx (nomachine) on and i had no problem remote controling it from my win7 machine for some time. My win7 partition had a problem so i had to do a fresh install on it, i reisntaled nx client for win7 and now im not able to connect to the lubuntu machine. Ive tried various settings but the window just closes on me after some seconds displaying the splash image. Anyone has suggestions on
<Shogoot>  configuration or troubleshootig? http://pastebin.com/L4brCceT
<superbbbfab> now i try
<superbbbfab> it's alway grey
<superbbbfab> :(
<ero-jiji> kyle__ 81 pages, i have no clue what to look for ><
<superbbbfab> mm
<superbbbfab> yeeeep now it's black
<superbbbfab> thanks
<superbbbfab> thanks tj
<TJ-> superbbbfab: I've been wanting to change that for ages too; you gave me the spur to figure it out! So thanks to you, too :)
<nk5> what's up everybody!!!
<ND665> hallo
<nk5> new to this chat stuff
<ND665> chat is like type only speak like
<MonkeyDust> nk5  this is the support channel, for general chat, type/
<superbbbfab> tj do you use transmission?
<ND665> confusing at first
<MonkeyDust> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: But I don't want the IP to be visible to other machines on the network, I only want it to be visible to localhost. That's why I've been looking at loopback. I just need to say "hey, port 80 on this IP address points at these files". Like I said, there is OS X functionality that does this using BSD's ifconfig, I just want to replicate that in ubuntu
<superbbbfab> someone uses von on transmission?
<superbbbfab> vpn
<Psi-Jack> superbbbfab: What would be the point?
<BluesKaj> Shogoot, perhaps this will help , but you need to be on windows to run this , http://www.divms.uiowa.edu/help/windows/nomachine/windows7/
<Beryllium> So essentially I want 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.5.15 to be exactly the same
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: OKay, so, like I said, even bound to loopback, it WILL advertise in ARP, by default, so it will expose it.
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Can you try running fsck on the filesystem? (either from a LiveCD, from single user mode, or by running "sudo touch /home/forcefsck; sudo reboot")
<jonne> I have an old-ish computer that can't mount an external drive over USB
<jonne> the drive works fine on another box
<Beryllium> hmm. that seems strange.
<superbbbfab> my ip provider block torrent traffic, so i go too slow
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U i dont have physical access to the machine, ill run the sudo
<Beryllium> Then again, my use case is strange. :)
<Bodsda> Hi, I'm running gnome 3.4 with dual screens. My screen has locked (as it should) but the left hand screen is just pale blue and the right hand screen is black with a top bar, my name and a padlock. What I can't see is a login box, so I have no way to unlock my computer without restarting, any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> superbbbfab: We're not here to help you circumvent your ISP's TOS, sorry.
<Shogoot> BluesKaj, thanks. ill look into it.
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Not really. What you're asking is rather common.
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Sorry was afk.  Also sorry, I don't know what it is then :/
<jonne> http://pastebin.com/kN5HQZP0 -> dmesg output
<bunt01019> hey I recently installed Awesome WM that I use on occasion, but for some reason when I switch to it the fonts are so small they are almost unreadable.. I tried googling the issue on Uubuntu but nothing could be found
<ero-jiji> kyle__ np i appriciate your patientce trying to figure it out =3
<bunt01019> mainly terminal fonts, menubar fonts, etc
<bunt01019> If I remember right, it also does it when using Openbox
<kyle__> ero-jiji: Wish I could help more.  I know freenode irc has been a lifesaver for me many times.
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U ran it, any idea how long it will take to check 4tb?
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: http://pastebin.com/0SpBQ9yu  -- This is what you need for /etc/sysctl.d/##-somefile   so that the IP won't broadcast out eth0 (or whatever you change ethX's to in this)
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: No. If I had to guess, I would say about an hour but it could be an order of magnitude faster or slower than that.
<tamaros> If you remove a package via apt-get and compile the same packae from source how confident can you be that no artifacts (old config files etc.) remain?  Or is that largly dependant on the package itslef?
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U np, i think im gonna grab some sleep then, and let it do its thing, ill continue tommorrow
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U worse comes to worse, ill install crashplan, backup the video files, and reinstall everything, then restore from crashplan
<diverdude> I have a program i am about to install with the command $make install    How can i remove that program again when i need to?
<extrasolar> $make uninstall
<TJ-> diverdude: you should consider using checkinstall on it
<Psi-Jack> diverdude: Depends on IF it has it's own uninstaller. Most don't.
<diverdude> Psi-Jack: i dont think it has
<Psi-Jack> diverdude: You should utilize checkinstall for such things.
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Please keep me updated on how things go. I'm very curious what is happening.
<Psi-Jack> And/or package it yourself properly.
<TJ-> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Beryllium> Psi-Jack: Alright, thanks for the pastebin, that will be very helpful :)
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Indeed, it will. ;)
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U can do, if you not online ill leave you a memo if i make any progress
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: Now, do you want the interfaces example to go with it? It's /really/ easy.
<diverdude> Psi-Jack: so i do ./configure; sudo checkinstall ?
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Thanks.
<histo> DevilsReject: use checkinstall
<Beryllium> I think I should be able to figure it out. Given the choice between "add an address line" or "define a new interface", the latter seems to be the sensible way to configure it
<FreeFog> Hi, How can I make a drive to be ignored if absent during boot, so that the OS does not hangs?
<Psi-Jack> diverdude: I would recommend you read up on checkinstall instead of blindly just using it.
<histo> FreeFog: remvoe it from /etc/fstab
<Bodsda> FreeFog: the OS won't hang on boot if a non-critical drive is missing, it just obviously won't get mounted
<Psi-Jack> Beryllium: http://pastebin.com/VZFFFrZF
<histo> !checkinstall | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kyle__> FreeFog: noauto is useful for that.  Also, if it's nfs or cifs(I think that one works too), you can put in the bg flag, to background moun tit.
<FreeFog> Hi and Ty but I want to keep it on fstab, I am using a CIFS with _netdev but the netdev is not working
<histo> FreeFog: the ssytem should not hang if the drive isn't present
<FreeFog> kyle__ where can I read about the BG flag
<TJ-> diverdude: install it and read its man-page: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"  "man checkinstall"
<kyle__> FreeFog: man mount, or man mount.nfs  Something like that.
<FreeFog> it asks me to press S but the problem is that the box is a headless one that I use remotely
<kyle__> FreeFog: I think it's only implemented for network filesystems.
<FreeFog> I checked the mount and mount.cifs but didnt saw it
<TheAscended> does anybody here have experience using windows 7 on a virtual machine?
<Psi-Jack> TheAscended: Asking to ask is not very resourceful.
<MonkeyDust> TheAscended  wrong channel
<FreeFog> the dirve in question is formated with ntfs
<TJ-> FreeFog: What do the system logs show?
<agentgasmask> TheAscended: I've used XP. Nothing realy to report, except that it went well. You can't game on it though.
<kyle__> TheAscended: Yes, from ubuntu even.  WOrks fine.  What specifically were you looking for (in relation to 'buntu)
<FreeFog> What log/s should I see?
<TJ-> FreeFog: I'd think /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog for starters, but also /var/log/auth.log in case its a permissions issue
<TheAscended> I've set up a virtual machine running an unregistered version of windows 7 for the purpose of syncing my ipod
<extrasolar> ouch
<extrasolar> use a script
<FreeFog> checking
<benassi> hello
<TheAscended> but when I plug in my ipod, even though the virtual machine catches it first, Windows seven briefly shows an Installing driver software icon, which then fails
<TJ-> FreeFog: Are you trying to mount using a hostname or an IP address? If using a hostname then it may well fail to resolve because the resolver isn't available that early. Replacing the hostname with an IP might fix it
<TheAscended> the same goes for plugging in a flash drive
<extrasolar> #windows
<benassi> is there any iso image that I can burn to format my PC
<benassi> ?
<extrasolar> or#virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> TheAscended  wrong channel
<extrasolar> benassi what do you want to do?
<extrasolar> do you JUST want to format the drive?
<benassi> to format my hdd's
<benassi> yes
<extrasolar> you can use gparted
<TheAscended> the strange thing with the flash drive: in the moments before it had the "installing driver icon" the flash drive opened up and its contents were made visible, but the window was closed as that icon revealed itself
<extrasolar> and other tools
<FreeFog> TJ I want the system to contiune to boot no mather the state of the drive
<extrasolar> from a live ubuntu disk
<FreeFog> I am checking the BG and FG options
<FreeFog> but they seam to be defaults
<extrasolar> you can also use a tool called fdisk
<TJ-> FreeFog: does anything in the boot process rely on the mount being present?
<extrasolar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869
<FreeFog> nope it is an empy Windows share
<extrasolar> http://www.wikihow.com/Format-a-Hard-Drive-Using-Ubuntu
<extrasolar> benassi http://www.wikihow.com/Format-a-Hard-Drive-Using-Ubuntu
<TJ-> FreeFog: OK, keep looking into those log files whilst I research mount.cifs and _netdev interactions
<TheAscended> ok
<Terror67> !list
<ubottu> Terror67: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<extrasolar> ubottu
<FreeFog> I have located and accessed the logs, what I am looking for?
<FreeFog> Again I see Time out errors but I want the Box to ignore them
<TJ-> FreeFog: For example you might find errors/warnings prefixed "CIFS VFS" in kern.log
<FreeFog> yes some time out errors
<TJ-> FreeFog: can you pastebin the log-file from about 20 lines before that, and include about 300 lines so I can see when the network becomes available after the CIFS failed ?
<x010100x> hello
<extrasolar> h
<mpsunny> hello
<FreeFog> I can but again I want the system to ignore a mount if an error happens, do u still want the log files?
<x010100x> need help i can't unistall nagios in ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> FreeFog: Yes... it might reveal why it's hanging
<FreeFog> k
<flowlo> hello
<x010100x> it says something about can't uninstall Virtual Package
<TJ-> FreeFog: Also, can you show me the fstab entry for the mount?
<extrasolar> x010100x: tell us more about the problem
<extrasolar> we need more details
<FreeFog> yes I will be working on the pastebins
<extrasolar> can you post everything you're doing and the errors to pastebin
<FreeFog> it will take me a bit
<extrasolar> copy and paste from the terminal
<TJ-> FreeFog: OK
<x010100x> extrasolar: I installed nagios 3.2.1 via terminal
<extrasolar> right.....
<x010100x> extrasolar: but I already had nagios3
<extrasolar> right
<MonkeyDust> x010100x  put it in one line, please
<x010100x> extrasolar: well so I unistalled nagios3
<flowlo> I am currently doing a dist upgrade from lucid to precise (server) and it's 'calcluating the changes' for 20min now. I have read bugreports that this takes long (especially lts->lts), but what does 'long' mean. do you have experience in here? thank you for answering :)
<x010100x> ok
<extrasolar> paste everything to pastebin
<extrasolar> it'll be quicker to troubleshoot
<x010100x> extrasolar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145528/
<MonkeyDust> x010100x  what's the complete name of the package? it seems 'nagios' is just a part of it
<extrasolar> right
<extrasolar> version number?
<extrasolar> perhaps
<MonkeyDust> or nagios-gtk or so
<flowlo> x010100x: run dpkg --get-selections | grep nagios to find them
<HeavyKevy> I added my Netbeans folder to my $PATH but it says sh: 0: Cannot open netbeans. Can anyone helop?
<extrasolar> #netbeans
<BluesKaj> flowlo, 20 mins isn't a very long time , the install can take quite a while on a std dsl line ...took 2 hrs here , but I'm capped at 750kb/s
<flowlo> BluesKaj: okay, so when it says 'calculating the changes' it is downloading? the server is located in a datacenter so connection should be fast ...
<x010100x> flowlo: just show nagios-plugins
<x010100x> extrasolar: and nagios version is 3.2.1
<x010100x> extrasolar: let me show you the guide of the install
<extrasolar> sure
<Areckx> Everyone remember to upgrade your header/image there was an update to pae
<HeavyKevy> Dude@Dude-PC:~$ sudo sh netbeans
<HeavyKevy> sh: 0: Can't open netbeans
<Areckx> sudo aptitude update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<x010100x> extrasolar: "http://www.itpointofview.com/?p=191"
<extrasolar> HeavyKevy is there a netbeans folder in your home folder?
<Mark_____> hi
<buntu0101> http://i50.tinypic.com/259y6wh.png   can someone take a look at that picture ... still trying to get my fonts larger
<Mark_____> anyone here use ubuntu on a mac?
<extrasolar> lol
<histo> !mac | Mark_____
<ubottu> Mark_____: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<HeavyKevy> extrasolar: no but i added the path to the netbeans folder
<extrasolar> HeavyKevy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764318
<Mark_____> i dont need help installing
<Mark_____> and this might not even be a mac issue
<Mark_____> for some reason ubuntu is not seeing my bluetooth mouse
<extrasolar> is bluetooth enabled?
<extrasolar> silly question.....
<Mark_____> it worked yesterday after repeatedly pushing the mouse button
<extrasolar> secndly what mouse is it?
<Shogoot> Hi people. I have a lubuntu machine wich i instaled nx (nomachine) on and i had no problem remote controling it from my win7 machine for some time. My win7 partition had a problem so i had to do a fresh install on it, i reisntaled nx client for win7 and now im not able to connect to the lubuntu machine. Ive tried various settings but the window just closes on me after some seconds displaying the splash image. Anyone has suggestions on
<Shogoot>  configuration or troubleshootig? http://pastebin.com/L4brCceT
<Mark_____> magic mouse
<FreeFog> TJ- Can I PM u the paste bins?
<flowlo> Mark_____: what does  hcitool scan say?
<TJ-> FreeFog: sure
<Mark_____> how do i do that
<Mark_____> flowlo:
<Mark_____> since the mouse doesnt work i cant click anything
<FreeFog> TJ- Done
<flowlo> Mark_____: open a terminal and just run 'hcitool scan'
<user82> hi. is there a way to automatically mount bluray iso files with a gui tool? i only found the terminal way where you need to give the filesysten as udf specifically..
<Mark_____> flowlo: how when i cant click anything
<extrasolar> Mark__ type ctrl+alt+f1
<extrasolar> then ctrl+alt+f7
<extrasolar> for the GUI
<dD0T> Is there a place where you can download an Ubuntu 12.04 CD which represents the current repository state? Without the most current kernel my target system has known freeze issues I don't want to hit during update. Thanks.
<Mark_____> ok
<flowlo> Mark_____: without mouse, hit ctrl-alt+f2 to get to a shell, then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<extrasolar> or alt+f2
<FreeFog> TJ- I already send them but I dont know if u got them, could u confirm?
<Mark_____> when booting? or after xwindows is running?
<extrasolar> now
<extrasolar> mark___ do it now
<extrasolar> lol
<buntu0101> http://i50.tinypic.com/259y6wh.png  I have installed Awesome Window Manager, and I am using it in conjunction with GDM. When I log in with Awesome as my WM, the fonts in the Terminal, menu bars, url bars in browsers, have an EXTREMELY small font.. in Gimp you cant even read the fonts. NOTE: I also use Gnome on this machine and the fonts when using Gnome are perfect.
<Mark_____> not working
<extrasolar> buntu0101 just a sec, neeed to open Awesome Windows Manager, knew this will come in handy
<extrasolar> Mark__ it should
<extrasolar> use the key board
<tolland> our developers have setup some remove 12.04 server instances, is there a graphical tool for setup of remote firewalls that someone with limited linux experience could use (I would suggest ssh, or webmin web interface)
<Mark_____> i am extrasolar
<buntu0101> extrasolar: ok, thank you :)
<Mark_____> is there a way to use the keyboard to navigate
<extrasolar> yes
<extrasolar> there is
<extrasolar> Alt+f2
<MonkeyDust> tolland  don't use webmin -- as for firewall: linux has ip-tables, use gufw for it
<extrasolar> or ctrl+alt+f1
<Mark_____> not working
<extrasolar> does the keyboard work?
<extrasolar> maybe it's different on a mac
<extrasolar> hang on
<Mark_____> yes
<Mark_____> i see the bluetooth icon in the menubar
<extrasolar> Try googling opening ubuntu terminal  from mac keyboard
<extrasolar> then once you have that
<extrasolar> come back
<extrasolar> on a PC there are two ways to do it
<tamaros> :back
<tamaros> whoops
<buntu0101> extrasolar: I don't know if this has anything to do with it but my monitor is full HD 1920x1080, 47"...
<extrasolar> oh the font guy
<buntu0101> plugged to the pc via HDMI
<extrasolar> yeah let me get back to it
<Mark_____> seems bluetooth mice not working is a known issue
<buntu0101> i lowered the res to 800x600 and the font did get bigger of course, but it was then too blurry lol
<Mark_____> anyone here with more expertise with this issue?
<extrasolar> buntu0101 ok are you ready
<buntu0101> yes
<extrasolar> have your awesomerc open
<extrasolar> ~/.awesomerc
<unknown45682> hi
<extrasolar> are you new to this?
<buntu0101> extrasolar: dont have a defult user config, let me see if there is one in /usr/share/awesome
<extrasolar> oh wait
<buntu0101> i have /usr/share/awesome/themes/default/theme.lua
<extrasolar> I remember reading they changed a lot of crap, what version are you running?
<buntu0101> let me check
<unknown45682> can anyone recommend a good IM program that i can use to chat with all my friends on aol yahoo msn etc? i heard pidgeon keeps your passwords saved in plain text. is that true? what is a more secure alternative?
<buntu0101> extrasolar: 3.4.11
<rhagu> hi, I have some issues concerning ubuntu xen and/or virtualization in general. Is there a specific channel?
<extrasolar> are you running arch?
<buntu0101> extrasolar: ubuntu, latest
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<unknown45682> is empathy pretty good?
<Dr_Willis> try it and decide for yourself
<unknown45682> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> i cant remember the last time i used anything other then irc. ;)
<buntu0101> extrasolar: uname -a -> Linux nixtower 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<goddard> google+ isn't working for me on Chromium
<goddard> anyone else?
<unknown45682> Dr_Willis: unfortunately all my friends are on aol yahoo msn etc.
<Mark_____> when i type hcitool scan it says device is not available
<unknown45682> i hate those IM lol
<Dr_Willis> unknown45682: check out that meebo website perhaps
<Mark_____> how do i make ubuntu see the mouse?
<unknown45682> were'nt they closing down permanently?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use any of them.. no idea
<unknown45682> i used to have an account with them and got a notice from them about shutting down
<extrasolar> where do you keep your fonts buntu0101?
<Mark_____> hello??
<Dr_Willis> googles chat, or facebook are the 2 i rarely need
<Mark_____> can no one see what im typing?
<buntu0101> extrasolar: the ones I d/l go to ~/.fonts/
<Dr_Willis> Mark_____:  clarify the problem
<georgemauer> Has anyone been seeing crashes in the last week when screensharing with google hangouts?
<Mark_____> Dr_Willis: ubuntu is not seeing my bluetooth mouse
<buntu0101> extrasolar: others are /usr/share/fonts/,
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<georgemauer> I get this in the log: http://pastebin.com/y74GRVwP - not terribly helpful
<extrasolar> do you want to add another font my any chance
<extrasolar> too
<buntu0101> thats fine by me
<extrasolar> cause
<extrasolar> I followed this
<extrasolar> when I did size
<extrasolar> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Customizing_Fonts
<FloodBot1> extrasolar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extrasolar> oops
<extrasolar> awesome.font = "<fontname> <size>
<extrasolar> etc
<buntu0101> I did that .. all that did was change the navigation bar font size
<buntu0101> i think my issue is with X not rendering fonts properly
<extrasolar> Mark_____ how's it going
<buntu0101> outside of gnome that is..
<extrasolar> oh...interesting
<extrasolar> erm
<Killswitch> Hi guys, I have a problem with Chrome on 10.04 LTS… Every once and a while when I right click on a page, a bunch of tabs stop responding and I have to kill the whole browser or wait like 5 minutes for the dialog to appear to kill them..
<extrasolar> killswitch you have you got the latest chrome updates?
<Killswitch> I believe so.. Can't really check as I have important tabs open and it stopped responding… So if the dialog pops up here with the next few, I can kill those pages and check
<extrasolar> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Better_Font_Rendering
<extrasolar> how about this?
<extrasolar> It's semi-related to what you said
<extrasolar> lol
<goddard> haha Google Chrome doesn't work with with Google plus
<bak> hi
<goddard> but firefox does
<bak> m using ubuntu 12.04
<Killswitch> Version 21.0.118077 beta
<Mark_____> extrasolar: hcitool scan found nothing
<buntu0101> let me try it
<Killswitch> err
<extrasolar> killswitch are you using flash when it stops rendering
<Killswitch> Version 21.0.1180.77 beta
<Mark_____> says no device avaliable
<bak> while am trying to install some applications it is saying that it requires to install untrusted applications
<bak> ok or repair option
<Killswitch> extrasolar: right now I have grooveshark open, but normally no I don't unless some site uses it when I don't know like Twitter, Google, or Facebook
<bak> when i click on repair nothing happens
<TJ-> Mark_____: is the mouse in pairing mode? You usually have to press a button on the underside to get it to pair
<bak> want to install numpty physics game
<Mark_____> yes
<Mark_____> light is flashing
<TJ-> Mark_____: Can other devices see it? Such as your mobile phone?
<Killswitch> extrasolar: this stuff only happens when I right click, how does that have to do with flash? Is it that crappy? Haha.
<Mark_____> yes
<bak> can someone help
<TJ-> Mark_____: Good... that reduces the possibilities!
<extrasolar> ok
<Mark_____> its something screwed in ubuntu
<extrasolar> I would recommend installing blueman Mark___
<TJ-> Mark_____: Have you ever paired any other device with that Ubuntu installation?
<Mark_____> yesterday it didnt work either but after clicking the mouse button a bunch of times it finally worked
<Mark_____> no
<extrasolar> it pairs with bluetooth, it may be better tha ubuntu's default option
<Mark_____> how do i do that
<Mark_____> sudo apt-get blueman?
<TJ-> Mark_____: Sounds daft but have you put freshly charged batteries in the mouse? Mine sometimes stops talking to the PC when the batteries get to 50% charge
<extrasolar> Killswitch you're using a beta?
<extrasolar> how did you install chrome?
<Killswitch> extrasolar: yes, on Google.com
<lwizardl> I am wanting to know how my gnome based gui (Ubuntu 10.04 / Gnome 2.30.2) displays some things a small popup (widget i guess it would be called) in the top right corner of my display. I am looking to do something similar for other things
<extrasolar> ok it may be a bug then
<extrasolar> it is beta
<Mark_____> extrasolar: blueman install now what?
 * Mark_____ installed
<extrasolar> at the moment I am using chromium
<extrasolar> and it's aweesome
<Mark_____> extrasolar????
<benassi> hey guys... I need help... I burned img of win7 with brasero... and now when I restart pc .. it does not auto boot :/
<extrasolar> open the blueman bluetooth manager
<lwizardl> benassi, check your boot options in bios
<flowlo> lwizardl: are you talking of notifications?
<extrasolar> click device tab,  think i is
<extrasolar> and input serveice
<lwizardl> flowlo, yes I think so]\
<Mark_____> how extrasolar?
<FreeFog> TJ- nofail works perfect where did u find that option? I read many fstab and mount docs and mans
<flowlo> lwizardl: and you want to issue/pop your own notifications, or what do you want to do?
<benassi> lwizardl I checked my first booting device is CDROM ... second LS120 ... and third hard drive
<extrasolar> Mark__ I have been searching the ubuntu forums for your problem I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1788714.html
<lwizardl> I want to change others to use that also. like for example file copying instead of popup windows like normal i want to use the small corner one
<extrasolar> this should help yoou from heret
<extrasolar> there's all types of solutions
<lwizardl> benassi, okay and are you sure that the iso image was bootable ?
<extrasolar> I'm guessing not many people use macs here lol
<Shadow`> lol, really extrasolar?
<extrasolar> lol
<Shadow`> well that made me chuckle
<extrasolar> haha
<Shadow`> hehe
<flowlo> lwizardl: I did not use it myself, but you should google for libnotify and dbus. please don't ask me how it works in detail, but there are APIs :)
<extrasolar> Shadow` you use a mac?
<Shadow`> no
<extrasolar> oh
<extrasolar> ok
<Shadow`> i have one at work, put it on coworkers desk, he gets made fun off
<lwizardl> flowlo, thanks for giving me the name of it. So now I know what to look for to research :)
<Goldwing> Q: how can i force my ppp connection to allways be ppp0 and nog ppp1 or higher?
<Goldwing> nog=not
<extrasolar> I work repairing macs
<benassi> lwizardl it should be http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7301621/Windows_7_All_Editions_SP1_%28x86_x64%29_%5BThumperDC%5D
<extrasolar> no file sharing
<fruitbag> Hey.
<extrasolar> hi
<extrasolar> fruitbag
<extrasolar> lol
<flowlo> lwizardl: you're welcome. I just stumbled over it today in a different context: you can even have you deamons on a server send notifications via libnotify to your desktop pc, it's awesome :)
<fruitbag> Does there exist a data storage scheme where two or more instances of a sector are recorded?
<fruitbag> In order to increase fault tolerance.
<lwizardl> benassi, I don't use iso images from windows so I'm not sure how to test that. but did you follow this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto/
<ActionParsnip> Goldwing: http://linuxconfig.net/manual-howto/how-to-rename-network-interface-in-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> fruitbag: RAID1
<Goldwing> ActionParsnip : thx.. looking now
<extrasolar> RAID1 sys admin stuffs
<lwizardl> flowlo, awesome, I am trying to make my ubuntu install my own. and then I want to try and make my own custom distro usb key for installing it on all my machines.
<ymy> hello everyone, I need some help with VPN setting(pptpd).  I am using xubuntu with pptpd configured and connect-able.   My windows machine connected from another network made a successful connection, but I am still in my local LAN(the windows machine)
<morph> hey can anyone help me get iTunes running on ubuntu?
<extrasolar> morph are you surey ou want that?
<morph> for some reason it keeps giving me an install error when i run it through wine
<extrasolar> are you sure
<ActionParsnip> morph: have you checked the appdb?
<flowlo> lwizardl: there are tools for that too, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<morph> extrasolar: yeah i need it for my iphone
<fruitbag> ActionParsnip, with RAID1, data is mirrored amongst two or more drives, though. I'm talking about a single drive.
<extrasolar> right ok
<morph> ActionParsnip: appdb?
<extrasolar> WINE is installed, rght
<ActionParsnip> morph: yes
<morph> yes extrasolar
<morph> ActionParsnip: ubuntu software center?
<Goldwing> ActionParsnip : i don't think that'll be usefull for me, the problem i have, is when i reboot my machine, sometimes the ppp0 does come up, alot of times it comes up as ppp1 or even ppp2. So i need a way to ensure that the dialup allways uses ppp0
<ActionParsnip> morph: try web searching instead of trying to guess
<lwizardl> flowlo, yeah I have that installed but my last 3 attempts at it created bad iso images. I'm sure it was a fubaron my part and not the tool
<morph> i have ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> fruitbag: you could setup a cron'd rsync of the files
<morph> ive run into a dead end which is why i came to the ubuntu irc
<ymy> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> morph: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb    what is the top link?
<extrasolar> Morph there are alternatives
<flowlo> fruitbad: mirroring on the same device isn't more secure in case of a harware failure, why would you want to do that?
<extrasolar> I would recommend them
<extrasolar> don't bother with itunes
<ActionParsnip> morph: so, you didn't search at all, or you'd have seen that...
<extrasolar> you will regret it, I promise
<extrasolar> it's horrible
<FloodBot1> extrasolar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morph> ActionParsnip: ive gotten to that page
<morph> i went to the itunes website and downloaded the .exe
<flowlo> lwizardl: do you mean bad custom isos or bad downloaded and burnt isos?
<danielkarlsson> morph: You can often find more info on how to get a application to work at wines appdb. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<ActionParsnip> morph: ok then browse the apps
<extrasolar> morph did you change it's read/write perm?
<ActionParsnip> morph: and you can search to see how and if the app you want will work
<morph> yea extrasolar i have it finished up installing
<morph> but at the end it says something like
<extrasolar> ok
<morph> itunes encountered an error
<lwizardl> flowlo, bad custom isos. they either failed to create the iso or got kernal panics on bootup
<morph> blah blah
<FloodBot1> morph: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logitechdude> whats worse the smelly nigger or the dirty mexican?
<ActionParsnip> morph: does the appdb state anything which may make it work?
<morph> ActionParsnip: i dont think you can use anything but iTunes for your iphone
<ActionParsnip> morph: I found this on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUrqcD4W_M
<flowlo> lwizardl: ah okay ... then the sir fobar option sounds more like it :P
<extrasolar> you can sync your iphone with  Rhythmbox
<lwizardl> flowlo, yeah
<ActionParsnip> morph: you can use other apps with (crappy) iphone
<extrasolar> for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/129097/how-do-i-sync-iphone-4-in-rhythmbox
<Marzata> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Mayne_Reid
<dashavoo> does anybody have the deb for the old version of skype? I have got loads of problems with the new one
<Marzata> usa readers?
<ActionParsnip> or easier, avoid iphone if you don't use Windows / Mac
<danielkarlsson> morph: This webpage discusses ways to replace iTunes on Ubuntu, it might provide som help? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes/
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: what/whom is the link for?
<lwizardl> flowlo, and usually the start of fixing the problem is admitting that you caused it on something the user did. Which when I was changing details and options I did something wrong and killed it lol
<extrasolar> dashavoo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-downgrade-to-older-skype-version-931400/
<Marzata> ups
<ActionParsnip> morph: smash the phone with a hammer, claim the insurance and get a decent phone which isn't nearly exclusively tied to mac and windows
<extrasolar> buntu0101?
<extrasolar> ActionParsnip: then he can throw his life savings off a cliff.....
<goddard> google+ isn't working for me on Chromium
<goddard> anyone else?
<extrasolar> let me check
<extrasolar> what do you mean by not working
<bak> is firefox opened
<extrasolar> everything seems to be in order
<dashavoo> extrasolar: thanks, but that is a really old thread and the only link in there to a REALLY old skype version is dead
<extrasolar> dashavoo haha ok let me see
<extrasolar> what version have you got then?
<dashavoo> 4
<ActionParsnip> goddard: cleared your cookies and temp internet files?
<dashavoo> I would kill for a 2.2
<flowlo> lwizardl: yeah that's true ... changing details often results in a nightmare
<ActionParsnip> dashavoo: do you have 4.0.0.8-1
<ActionParsnip> dashavoo: and have you tried renaming ~/.Skype
<Mark_____> what text editors work with iso master
<extrasolar> Mark__ was the problem fixed?
<extrasolar> out of interest
<goddard> ActionParsnip: yep completely cleared still same issue
<Mark_____> extrasolar:  yes
<dashavoo> ActionParsnip: yes, I have that version. I've tried a fresh config for it, yeah, but it can't seem to maintain a call for very long and when it does the webcam doesn't work
<Frostbyte> Can someone provide help with an ircd-hybrid/IRCServices related issue?
<extrasolar> Mark__ awesome, what was the fiX?
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: what is iso master?
<flowlo> phew, that was the hardest distro upgrade I ever managed ...
<Mark_____> does anyone know what text editors work with iso master
<Mark_____> ActionParsnip: program to edit iso image
<Jordan_U> Mark_____: I don't understand your question. Isomaster allowss you to add and remove arbitrary files from an iso file. What does a text editor have to do with that?
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: there are plenty of alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> flowlo: I always clean install, much easier
<Mark_____> Jordan_U: i am trying to edit a file when i do that it says edit error check options/editor
<ActionParsnip> Frostbyte: ask away
<extrasolar> Frostbyte it's easier to just ask
<extrasolar> if someone knows, they'll speak up
<_skpl> anyone know why the dash in unity 2d takes forever to open?
<Mark_____> what else is out there ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/iso-master-the-ultimate-cddvd-image-isonrg-editor.html
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<Frostbyte> I'm using the za net services, and apparently, if a user has been authenticated at least once with a specific hostmask - the services will not force a GuestXXXX nick, if he doesn't identify - say the second time he reconnects
<flowlo> ActionParsnip: on servers? getting this system back live by reconfiguring is more challenging than upgrading :)
<Frostbyte> Have I missed something in the configuration?
<Mark_____> ActionParsnip: what i need to do is edit the boot cfg file
<extrasolar> _skpl what are you specs?
<ActionParsnip> flowlo: depends on your backups :)
<flowlo> ActionParsnip: no backups of course :P
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: you can simply replace the file then rebuild the ISO
<Mark_____> how ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> flowlo: that will bite you later. Its not a case of if, it's when. I have my 'I told you so' sign ready
<bbpgrs> hi, i need help with virtualbox for ubuntu is this the right place?
<ActionParsnip> flowlo: a cheap USB drive will save your data
<ActionParsnip> bbpgrs: sure
<dashavoo> oh hurray, I think I found an old deb
<extrasolar> bbpgrs: ask
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: depends on the tool but usually you just replace the file
<extrasolar> dashavoo congrats
<extrasolar> where?
<Mark_____> i got it now
<dashavoo> extrasolar: http://download.cnet.com/Skype-for-Ubuntu-64-bit/3000-2349_4-75300363.html
<extrasolar> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Mark_____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46646/how-to-edit-iso-images-including-bootable-isos
<ActionParsnip> dashavoo: yeah.."64bit" ;)
<mircolillo> http://xdcc_SEARCH_X1344890951
<bbpgrs> ActionParsnip: extrasolar: ok well i followed the steps here: "http://lifehacker.com/5583650/run-mac-os-x-in-virtualbox-on-windows" and yes i know it says for windows, but it said it works for ubuntu too but when i reach the step where i have to install OSX all i get is the apple logo then the program crashes and gives me the meditating guru thing and tells me to read the logs but the logs are too complicated for me :P
<Frostbyte> hm, I'm reading that the hostname of the last user is recorded - is that why it's not forcing a new nick if no identify happens?
<ActionParsnip> bbpgrs: I'd check the mac license for virtualisation
<extrasolar> ^ this
<extrasolar> alternatively post the logs to pastebin
<extrasolar> and show us
<bbpgrs> ActionParsnip: extrasolar: what does that mean?
<bbpgrs> extrasolar: ok one sec
<ActionParsnip> bbpgrs: the mac license (afaik) doesn't permit virtualization
<Salman> W4sp: you there?
<bbpgrs> ActionParsnip: extrasolar: then how did ppl do it? people say that tutorial worked for them. btw here is the last log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145669/
<Salman> Well someone let me know if W4sp comes
<ActionParsnip> bbpgrs: they do it but it violates the licensing of the OS
<extrasolar> bloody hell
<extrasolar> dat log
<bbpgrs> extrasolar: sorry
<bbpgrs> extrasolar: i know its long
<kyle__> bbpgrs: I've done it, though not violating the terms (it was mac on mac).  Supposedly there are some kvm tweaks to let you run OSX in kvm if you're running linux on apple hardware.
<ActionParsnip> the license states it must be installed on mac hardware
<bbpgrs> kyle__: im running linux (ubuntu) on hp (windows) hardware and im trying to run OSX in virtualbox on ubuntu
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: The mac license permits virtualization on apple hardware only.  It may only be for OSX server, can't recall.
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: makes sense, probably should've said that :)
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: But there are 100% legal ways of doing it.  I know several OSX sysadmins who do, and they're good about being fully licensed.
<bbpgrs> kyle__: can you give me a link or something?
<extrasolar> http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/in-stall-mac-osx-in-virtualbox.html
<kid47> hello
<extrasolar> dunno if this was any different
<extrasolar> I have never tried it
<extrasolar> and I am so tired
<extrasolar>  I cann dechiper that log
<extrasolar> cannot
<kyle__> bbpgrs: If you're doing it without hacks, you need to pass through a section of nvram from the real hardware.  Trying to dig up the links now.
<bbpgrs> kyle__: ok thanks
<bbpgrs> extrasolar: np i know its too long
<kyle__> bbpgrs: Here's the link.  Requires a patched kvm IIRC http://d4wiki.goddamm.it/index.php?title=Howto:_Mac_OSX_on_KVM
<extrasolar> cool
<OerHeks> bbpgrs, extrasolar, kyle__ runnin OSx on virtualbox in linux is not legal, so it is also offtopic.
<bob3333> the url made me lol
<bbpgrs> kyle__: cool thanks
<kyle__> Ooh, maybe not s patched one.
<kyle__> OerHeks: I'm just speaking to doing it legally, which requires you run it on apple hardware :)  Requires some sort of key that's in nvram.
<extrasolar> OerHeks i agree with what kyle_ said.....
<buntumanx0r> test :)
<kyle__> I really want to get it up and running on linux running apple hardware actually, as I've got a stack of imacs with dead graphics cards that lock hard in OSX....but run fine in linux.
<bbpgrs> kyle__: sorry but the link you gave me has a link in it to download something, but when i click on it it gives me a 404 page not found error
<kyle__> bbpgrs: I looked at this quite a while ago.  Haven't had time to work on it.
<bbpgrs> kyle__: ok np
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: I had a PC like that. BSOD in Windows but ran great under Linux, it's also when I switched OS fully
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: Yea.  The problem with these is OSX used the GPU to it's advantage ALL THE TIME, but the case didn't allow enough airflow around it.
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: After a few years (well out of warantee), the GPU portion of the graphics card is litterally toasted.
<Salman> W4sp: there?
<ryan1995> Hey does anyone know any good songs?
<loadbang> after a good IRC bot, anyone help?
<cihhan> hi all, by mistake, i said "sudo chmod -R user /*" and now I cant do anything that requires sudo operation. For example, "sudo ls" returns "sudo: must be setuid root". Any recommendation?
<MirtheN> with all the bells and whistles, eggdrop irc bot
<loadbang> trying egg drop already
<adlwalrus> what is the .history file for?
<benassi> lwizardl hey... I burned also ubuntu 12.04 64x iso... with brasero... and  I set my CDROM as first bootable device... but problem is... that when it should start cdrom... it waits few second(but cdrom still not running)...and when ubuntu is loading it start loading :/.. it is too late
<benassi> :/
<MonkeyDust> adlwalrus  in a terminal, type history to find out
<shef9> can anybody help me in installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS on windows 7 for eucalyptus
<adlwalrus> MonkeyDust: what's the difference between .history and .bash_history?
<lwizardl> hmm not sure then. never had that problem
<adlwalrus> MonkeyDust: is deleting it safe?
<MonkeyDust> safe: yes, smart/needed: no
<ActionParsnip> adlwalrus: I don't have it, try renaming it instead
<bob3333> a good preventative measure is making a big index file, with all exist permissions, then chmod according to it
<adlwalrus> MonkeyDust: k, but wha'ts the difference between .history and .bash_history?
<MonkeyDust> .histroy not found here
<Jordan_U> cihhan: You pretty much need to re-install.
<MonkeyDust> .history not found here
<Jordan_U> cihhan: You can do so while preserving your home directory though.
<adlwalrus> ah ok, then maybe it isn't ubuntu
<shef9> can anybody help me in installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS on windows 7 for eucalyptus
<cihhan> Jordan_U: Oh my God! That's awful! And the problem is I didnt have any seperate partition for /home :(
<ActionParsnip> shef9: Lucid has less than 9 months support, why not install Precise? It is supported all the way to 2017
<Barnabas> cihhan, /etc and /home is important
<shef9> i need it only for practicing
<MonkeyDust> shef9  and better don't install 'on windows', install it on its own partition, independent of windows
<ActionParsnip> shef9: just use virtualbox then, less impact on the system
<shef9> can you please guide me how?
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, agree
<shef9> virtualbox is paid?
<cihhan> Barnabas: any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> shef9: free
<Barnabas> cihhan, whats the state of your disk pt
<Barnabas> did not catch the start
<ActionParsnip> shef9: but not as in speech :)
<shef9> k so first i install virtual box
<shef9> then link that with iso file
<cihhan> Barnabas: the problem is I said "sudo chown -R user /* "
<cihhan> by mistake
<ActionParsnip> shef9: I suggest you use Lubuntu 12.04 and you will have a nice light desktop that is LTS
<ActionParsnip> cihhan: then you should reinstall
<Barnabas> cihhan, do you have root ?
<shef9> ActionParsnip first I install virtual box
<ActionParsnip> shef9: yes
<cihhan> nope :(
<Barnabas> or
<cihhan> Barnabas: I didnt set root
<Barnabas> cihhan, try to boot on another device
<Barnabas> usb
<shef9> actionparsnip then i link that with iso file
<Barnabas> and mount your disk
<Barnabas> then you are free to set ownership
<Barnabas> ok?
<cihhan> Barnabas: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: the complexity of the ownership of files in the system makes resetting the ownerships completely unfeasible
<cihhan> I will try that way
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, depends on the system
<ActionParsnip> cihhan: not all the files and folders are owned by root
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1 on ownership
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: the system is ubuntu, this is ubuntu support
<Barnabas> try to reset it to root
<Barnabas> figure out /home later
<zykotick9> cihhan: not everything is root owned... i'd reinstall (far easier)
<cihhan> OK it seems that the most feasible way is to reinstall it
<cihhan> ok thanks a lot then :)
<ActionParsnip> cihhan: not allfolders are owned by root so you willnot be ableto set this back with a single command, it will take you literally weeks to set it riht as you will needto compare to a good install
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, the system is owned by root right?
<i42n> hey guys, is there a possibility to change the uid of an existing user WITHOUT the command 'usermod'? I am looking for a solution for this problem as the usermod command is not available on my NAS.
<MonkeyDust> cihhan  i havent followed, but sometimes it's easier to start over (reinstall), rather than try to repair things
<Barnabas> so the problem is /tmp perhaps something i /var and all of /home
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: not all of it, no. a lot of the system is owned by root.root but some are owned differently and this needs setting
<Joe1> how do i make it install to a actual partition with wubi
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, these things will not start then
<MonkeyDust> Joe1  with wubi: not
<zykotick9> Joe1: you don't with wubi - use the livecd/usb instead.
<Barnabas> eg some server etc
<Barnabas> but the system will boot -)
<MonkeyDust> Joe1  wubi creates space *inside* windows
<Joe1> dont have a optical drive
<Joe1> it broke
<gato_negro> What is the best way to install the LAMP stack? Install components individually, or use tasksel to install them for me?
<zykotick9> Joe1: wubi = not real install.  use a usb if possible?
<Barnabas> dpkg-reconfigure should do a lot of good
<Barnabas> or, you may have to reinstall
<adlwalrus> anyone kknow why this might happen?  quite paradoxical... http://jsfiddle.net/abletony84/84prM/
<Barnabas> but dont do it just yet ...
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: you can install with USB / SD card
<zykotick9> !lamp | gato_negro
<ubottu> gato_negro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Joe1> will it fit ona 1 GB
<histo> Joe1: the installer iso will yes
<histo> !install | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zykotick9> histo: really?  i thought 12.04 was 4GB?
<gato_negro> Thank you ubottu
<zykotick9> !mini | Joe1 this would fit
<ubottu> Joe1 this would fit: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> zykotick9: Joe1 you can use the mini.iso or netinstall
<dawn> .cls
<zykotick9> !bot | gato_negro
<ubottu> gato_negro: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: sure, you won't have much space for much else (including updates) but you can sure use it to install with
<histo> zykotick9: the alternate installer will fit on cd
<zykotick9> histo: so mini or alternate would work.  Joe1
<benjamin__> Hello. I have recently installed Ubuntu on a friend's computer which was purchased in 2003.
<benjamin__> I have noticed that Flash player does not work
<benjamin__> I have installed the Flash Player package, however, whenever I try to open a webpage with Flash content on it, the page crashes
<MonkeyDust> benjamin__  what version?
<MonkeyDust> benjamin__  what ubuntu version?
<benjamin__> 12.04 Precise
<ActionParsnip> benjamin__: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
 * Barnabas sigh flash should be abolished
<benjamin__> http://pastebin.com/0jugwDjN
<benjamin__> There it is
<benjamin__> It has an ATI graphics card, but I'm not sure which one
<MonkeyDust> notice 1: pae
<ActionParsnip> benjamin__: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer       then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin   package
<benjamin__> I'll try that
<benjamin__> Thanks
<shef9> can i use vmware player for ubuntu installation instead of virtualbox
<Mysterytrain> um, what was the fastes way to create an empty user without a desktop and all that but with just a home directory
<benjamin__> Also; is there a way to see if I'm getting 3D graphics acceleration or not?
<coreyo> anyone have a good command-line option for custom volume-up/volume-down keybindings?
<benjamin__> Flash player still isn't working
<benjamin__> If this is of any help to anyone; I've installed Ubuntu through alternate install
<benjamin__> The graphical installer would keep crashing
<benjamin__> So I used the alternate install disk
<benjamin__> It's a really old computer
<benjamin__> I think it may be due to lack of GPU acceleration support
<benjamin__> I'd like to know if there's a way to check for GPU acceleration
<benjamin__> Ahh
<benjamin__> Figured it out
<Z3R0> st
<benjamin__> It's a Radeon 7500
<benjamin__> and it's not running Flash
<W4sp> Mysterytrain: Please can you check if useradd suits your need? See -m and -k params. The key is the skel(eton) directory. You can specify an empty one, for instance.
<benjamin__> Will the ATI Binary X org driver work with that card?
<Z3R0> hey
<Mysterytrain> W4sp: that was the command, thank you. I keep getting adduser and useradd mixed up
<Z3R0> heyy @ all
<benjamin__> I'll install them and let you guys know how it goes
<W4sp> Mysterytrain: No problem. Both exist btw.
<manas_b> hello
<icequeen> hey y'all, anyone know where I can get Ubuntu themes other than the 4 themes that come bundled with it?
<ActionParsnip> icequeen: you just want gnome3 themes
<Joe1> it wouldnt boot from the mini iso i burned to the usb
<MonkeyDust> !themes > icequeen
<ubottu> icequeen, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> icequeen: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<W4sp> icequeen: http://gnome-look.org/ may suit you.
<icequeen> are all of those Unity-compatible?
<ActionParsnip> icequeen: sure, unity is just a shell
<FreeFog> Hi is it normal that I need to manualy refresh (pressing F5) a network NTFS drive every time I make a change to be able to actually see it?
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  backgrounds are just pictures
<MonkeyDust> FreeFog  rephrase that please :)
<FreeFog> every time I delete, modify, etc a file in an external CIFS drive I have to press F5 to actually see the change
<FreeFog> if I delete a file, the image of the file stays (thought the actual file is deleted when the order is issued) until I press F5
<ActionParsnip> icequeen: enough themes for you?
<FreeFog> am I not clear enough? should I refrace again?
<linuxuz3r> what should i install to develope c c++ in ubuntu
<tsousa> i installed the latest version of ubuntu but it is not recognizing the screen correctly. so the icon on unity is missing a part because the screen cut that part
<_Marcus> linuxuz3r: GCC.
<tsousa> How can i solve it?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: install build-essential packae
<ActionParsnip> tsousa: what GPU do you use?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip,  does that install make and all the build packages
<FreeFog> tsousa check about X11 documentation
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: yes
<SegFaultAX> I have two monitors. Which configuration option in Xorg selects the default one?
<tsousa> ActionParsnip, Nvidia GT403
<ActionParsnip> tsousa: did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<tsousa> i did the same
<linuxuz3r> anyone else having problems with gnome 3 2d
<FreeFog> u can force the xorg.conf configs to a sertain value
<FreeFog> tsousa I strongly recommend u check xorg.conf docs
<e66> I can not drag anything in Ubuntu
<FreeFog> tsousa also it is important that the monitor has been pluged at boot, coz sometimes the automatic detection with the GUI does not work properly
<Barnabas> gnome 3 / xorg.conf can give you problems to my exp, leave out config parts to keyboard and mouse ..
<FreeFog> at least in my experience
<Barnabas> as per nvidia-xconf
<linuxuz3r> anyone else having problems with gnome 3 2d that is when you log on to gnome 3 2d it populates  the screen with tasks bars and the like
<linuxuz3r> anyone else having this problem
<forevertheuni> anyone here knows how zotero works with the standalone + connector? is it TCP/IP?
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  the taskbat is part of the GUI
<MonkeyDust> taskbar*
<icequeen> how can I edit the size of my cursor?
<linuxuz3r> but everytime i login gnome adds a new taskbar
<guest12345> hi all, I am having a problem with domU's having network access through a bridge...I am using Ubuntu 12.04, setup bridge xenbr0 in /etc/network/interfaces...when I create a guest using xl create <configfile> the guest boots fine, but doesn't receive a dhcp response...I can see on the dhcp server that it is receiving and sending out an ip address, but it never reaches the domU
<guest12345> does anybody have a working setup that can show me what their iptables rules look like? That way I can compare it to what I have and rule that out as an issue
<FreeFog> Hi, Does anyone knows about CIFS needing to be manually refreshed (ie pressing F5) to see changes done to them? and How to avoid it?
<MonkeyDust> guest12345  i think you could better ask in #networking
<guest12345> MonkeyDust: will do, Thanks!
<linuxuz3r> !jdk
<Barnabas> jdk I may know a bit about that
<linuxuz3r> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to fix my display setting in 12.04 as my screen resolution is stuck at 640 x 480 (4:3)
<ghostnik11> I want to change it as my monitor is a sony flat screen
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  and your video chipset is? and what drivers are you using?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, my video chipset is Geforce 6150 Le and I just finally got the additional driver for nvidia installed in the additional driver section which allowed gnome and unity to work now
<e66> any comment on http://askubuntu.com/questions/175510/can-not-move-anything-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool yet?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, no, how can i run that or are you talking about the nvidia settings because i went into it and it doesn't allow me to adjust the screen resolution
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  its in the menus or try 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, okay will try
<rhagu> hi i want to run the libvirtd daemon on my server, how can I install it?
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia-settings  has a place to select screen res. X Server Display Configuration. Its where i set up my 2 monitors.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, yeah I have run this program but it won't let me change the screen resolution, the driver i have installed according to the program is: 173.14.35
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:    The res settings are greyed out? or can you just not find them>?
<Dr_Willis> X Server Display Configueration (on the side) - Then the advanced button.
<Jonii> Hey, I bought a usb hdd to take with me. It's Lacie Rikiki. Now, what I don't get it, I plugged it in, and the hdd was saying something about "please run this setup to use this hdd with your mac or win computer"
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  what said  that exactly..
<Jonii> Now, I was like "wtf m8", because, where the heck do you need setup to use hdd?
<FreeFog> Hi, Does anyone knows about CIFS needing to be manually refreshed (ie pressing F5) to see changes done to them? and How to avoid it?
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  encryption or other packaged bonus software most likely
<Dr_Willis> FreeFog:  i dont recall ever needing to Hit F5
<Jonii> I tried to google that, to no avail. I repartitioned it, and it seems to work, though there are some problems with it
<Dr_Willis> FreeFog:  theres most likely some lag in the changes showing up
<FreeFog> nope is someting permanent =S it is a NTFS share
<Jonii> Dr_Willis: so, it's fair to assume that there's no need for me to save that data that came with the hdd?
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  i never do. :)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, it says configuration disabled and has crt-0 and won't let me select other options
<andi3_> hi, i'm looking for tutorial/doc how to build ubuntu with live-build, could you help?
<Jonii> okay, thanks
<bonhoeffer> what is the window manager shortcut ctl+alt+number pad called? i want to customize it
<FreeFog> I seached forusm and it seams it is related with NTFS and CIFS
<FreeFog> and how networkmanaging from the Windows part is done
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i can take a screen pic if you want and post
<Dr_Willis> FreeFog:  this is a actual share on a windows machine? or a share from a ubuntu box that is a ntfs filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you can make one to show people. ;)  i may not be able to help much. I rarely have nvidia issues.
<NetEcho> Does Ubuntu have a sort of expert install mode where you can select whats being installed?
<Dr_Willis> !minimal | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: cool will do
<NetEcho> Dr_Willis thank you!
<FreeFog> Dr_Willis: PC 1 = Lubuntu PC 2 = W7; Share in PC2 is  NTFS, mounted in PC1 thru smbfs, CIFS in fstab
<narcos> So, Ubuntu 12.04 + openvpn.
<narcos> I've following various tutorials, which boil down to a set of commands. My end result is an error "failed to update database TXT_DB error number 2" when generating client certs.
<narcos> *followed
<narcos> as well as a blank .crt file
<narcos> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WxCv8USk  <--- my output
<narcos> Odd that I followed the same on Ubuntu 10.04, and had success.
<narcos> Any help appreciated++
<sprinklz> byobu is wonky on a fresh install of server 12.04   http://imgur.com/MqXDA
<bonhoeffer> what is the super key?
<bonhoeffer> as in ctl+primary+super+left
<iori_uk> HI. Can someone please help me configure a slave node file for an NFS mount please? Im following some instructions online but a bit confused
<kirkland> sprinklz: switch back to the screen backend, 'byobu-select-backend screen'
<bonhoeffer> or "hold down super"
<sprinklz> kirkland: how?
<kirkland> sprinklz: by running that command, 'byobu-select-backend screen'
<kirkland> sprinklz: exit, and then log back in
<iori_uk> Im trying to install Beowulf on a small cluster
<kilopopo> hi
<sprinklz> kirkland: soooo much thanks to you. why was it wonky in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  the windows key is techincally called the 'super key'
<kirkland> sprinklz: your terminal (putty) can't handle UTF8 characters
<kirkland> sprinklz: sorry, or whatever that windows term was
<sprinklz> kirkland: ahhhh i remember reading somthing about that
<icequeen> is there a way to get a list of all the proprietary software I have installed?
<Dr_Willis> Putty has  a utf-8 setting.
<kirkland> sprinklz: and the new byobu uses some utf8 characters, such as 
<kirkland> sprinklz: alternatively, you can upgrade to the latest package from the ppa:byobu/ppa
<kirkland> sprinklz: where it should be fixed
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<sprinklz> kirkland: oh i found out why byobu on local machine had a wierd highth and width, it was because i used byobu in putty first which set the rows and coulum settings
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, do you know what "primary" is?
<lib11> hi, I'm trying to setup cryptsetup for swap and another partition but when the computer is booting either it can't find the devices or doen't accept the passwords
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  perhaps they refer to the mouse button.. what context is this in anyway>
<lib11> /etc/init.d/cryptdisks start   doesn't seem to work
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, here is look at my settings http://imagebin.org/224474
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  click the advanced button?
<lib11> what I did was to apt-get instal cryptsetup; edit crypttab and fstab
<lib11> what am I missing here?
<DrManhattan> I am unable to get WOL working with the atl1e driver found in the kernel. I am unable to compile the module with the source provided by the NIC manfacturer.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  click where it says disabled and select somthing?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, when i click advanced it just says basic
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone know a way to log terminal output to a file for an interactive program? i.e. copy SDOUT rather than redirect it?
<DrManhattan> am I basically going to be unable to use linux now? without functioning WOL, the box is useless.
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: "man script"
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you have 1 or 2 monitors?
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: thank you! :)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, I have 1 monitor and when i click disabled and go to separate x screen it gives me more options but nothing higher than 640 x 480
<DrManhattan> I am unable to get WOL working with the atl1e driver found in the kernel. I am unable to compile the module with the source provided by the NIC manfacturer. am I basically going to be unable to use linux now? without functioning WOL, the box is useless.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  i dont see how you can have only 1 monitor and its disabled. :)  this is a laptop? or what exactly.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, its a desktop and my monitor is a sony bravia 27 inch flat screen
<ghostnik11> tv
<JokesOnYou77> DrManhattan: what seems to be the problem with compiling the module?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  hooked up to a vga or hdmi port? any adaptors  like a hdmi->vga beung used?
<DrManhattan> tells me no autoconf.h, then if i comment that section out tells me no linker.h
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, it gives me the option to set panning. what is the normal screen resolution 1278 x 768
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, hooked up via vga
<DrManhattan> I have installed build-essential, linux-headers, linux source, and autoconf.
<DrManhattan> still no luck
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  it cant do hdmi? Ive found i have very few issues with HDMI. but often major issues with VGA
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, the desktop doesn't have any hdmi ports
<sambagirl> I think my ubuntu environment has been visited by a mormon virus cause my browser keeps trying to open up a magic underwear site...sheesh.
<JokesOnYou77> DrManhattan: I set my WOL parameters in BIOS, not sure if this really helps but is there a way you could use some generic driver from the kernel with the BIOS options set?  Maybe my system just works with the default drivers tho :/
<DrManhattan> JokesOnYou77, the kernel driver does not have functioning WOL. It doesn't for realtek 8169 either.
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to solve this apt problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145811/
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, i tried to write in for panning - 1024 x 768 and then tried to save to x configuration and it said: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<DrManhattan> basically the two most common onboard nics don't function properly
<icequeen> found my answer here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/remove-non-free-software-on-your-system-using-vrms-virtual-richard-m-stallman.html
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  as a test i would try a normal computer monitor if you can. It may be somthing weird with the way the tv is seen by the pc.
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: remove the 2nd (or more) entried for the dropbox repo - did you add it manually to source.list? (check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for duplication)
<JokesOnYou77> DrManhattan: any idea if there's a precompiled binary for that module, or any better documentation for compiling?  Cause this sounds really crummy to me
<buhman_> David-A: sure
<DrManhattan> JokesOnYou77, the drive compile has worked the same for years. unzip, make, make install
<DrManhattan> driver
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, I don't have a computer monitor, this is only option is my tv
<bonhoeffer> zykotick9, should i do that via a text editor or is there a gui in unity?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, here is x config that i am trying to save but it won't let me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145812/
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: sorry, it's /etc/apt/sources.list not source.list
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: if you didn't manually edit it - i doubt that's the issue...
<David-A> (buhman_) for new viewers, the question was: I want to iterate through all files owned by a package, and re-set the permissions of those files to the permissions used when the file was created by that package
<bonhoeffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145814/ <-- zykotick9
<bonhoeffer> so i guess i need to delete the .save?
<bonhoeffer> zykotick9, are there lots of duplicates there?
<JokesOnYou77> DrManhattan: except now it doesn't work.  Compiling often has dependencies , which appear to be unmet in your case
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  save it to your home direcotry and copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  as root user via 'sudo cp thefile /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  if you think it will help
<buhman_> I want to iterate through all files owned by a package, and re-set the permissions of those files to the permissions used when the file was created by that package
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: i only see one dropbox there - check sources.list, is it mentioned there as well?
<goddard> im using Ubuntu and LibreOffice and people send me documents and the fonts dont look the same and I have downloaded Microsoft Core Fonts
<David-A> buhman_: to list files of a package (mousepad): dpkg-query --listfiles mousepad
<David-A> buhman_: to set permissions: chmod <bits> <filenames...>
<bonhoeffer> zykotick9,  i only see it once there
<buhman_> David-A: right, so what is the value of "bits"
<bonhoeffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145817/ <-- zykotick9
<buhman_> David-A: I also want file-ownership to be reset
<David-A> buhman_: the original values for a specific package? i dont know
<buhman_> David-A: so how did that get me anywhere
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, i just tried to save it and think i got it saved through the nvidia settings but it won't let me apply the new 1028 x 768 resolution that i inputed in panning.  The apply button is grayed out
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: you see it once in sources.list?  that would be the issue then - once in source.list and once in source.list.d dirctory
<bonhoeffer> ah ha!
<DrManhattan> JokesOnYou77, yeah. What a mystery. Something minor in linux isn't working and ruining the functionality of the whole box. I'm so shocked.
<bonhoeffer> delete from sources.list then?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  the nvidia-settings file can read, and save a xorg.conf it wont read one you just downloaded and saved to your home dir.. If you chante your xorg.conf you should restart the X server to see if it works.. then try nvidia-settings
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: comment out - would be more safe suggestion ;)
<JokesOnYou77> DrManhattan: rofl.  I wish I could help more, but it looks like this is really beyond my expertise, sorry :/
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Why are you compiling a kernel?
<bonhoeffer> zykotick9, thanks!
<David-A> buhman_: what about setting owner "root", that is quite common
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Why are you compiling a kernel?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, how can i restart x settings
<ghostnik11> via terminal
<DrManhattan> JokesOnYou77, it's beyond everyone's expertise. When it boils down to it, linux will always be playing catch up
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, probably for the same reason you bite the heads off of live kittens.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  sudo service lightdm restart    to restart X.  X settings are normally saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  rename the file to xorg.conf.backup.123   or similer to have no xorg.conf and reset the settings
<zykotick9> ghostnik11: one way would be "sudo service lightdm restart" (assuming you use lightdm)
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Please try to keep your comments on-topic.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, you as well. I never said anything about compiling a kernel.
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: "catch up" to what... <don't reply>
 * DrManhattan shrugs
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Sorry, I misunderstood. What are you trying to do?
<linuxuz3r_> demonoid is down?
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, find any way to get WOL functioning with an atl1e onboard NIC
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r_: demonid is shutdown - see /.
<DrManhattan> linuxuz3r, has been for a while
<DrManhattan> they got ddos'd and never recovered
<linuxuz3r_> even the trackers got ddosd?
<Jordan_U> !ot | linuxuz3r_
<ubottu> linuxuz3r_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r_: as in legally shutdown for good...
<linuxuz3r_> oh ok
<linuxuz3r_> thanks
<linuxuz3r_> sorry
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, do you have anything helpful to add, or are you just going to complain about topics you dont like?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo ethtool eth0"? (assuming that eth0 is the ethernet card in question).
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, according to the ethtool, WOL is in state G and functioning
<DrManhattan> I can even do a MANUAL sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<DrManhattan> but you send a packet to the card and you get no response
<David-A> buhman_: dpkg-query --listfiles mousepad | sudo xargs chown root:root
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Can you successfully configure WOL from another OS?
<linuxuz3r_> im in gnome 3 with dual monitor when i change workspace only monitor 1 changes
<linuxuz3r_> gnome-shell even
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, yes. in Windows it works just fine.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, in fact, in earlier versions of ubuntu one had no problems with the standard make make install process of the proprietary driver
<cash> yota
<intr0x80> Hello, what's the currently supported version of Ubutnu LTS?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: WOL doesn't normally require installation of proprietary drivers.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, i made it worst after restarting x
<cash> hi guy
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, it does for atl1e and for r8169
<zykotick9> intr0x80: long time for 12.04, i hear 9 months left for 10.04
<cash> shit i searche french language
<linuxuz3r_> zykotick9, are you on gnome-shell
<ghostnik11> now on my tv its still 640 x 480 but know when i move my mouse the screen moves because it can pan further but the screen remains at resolution
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r_: lol - no.  i use awesome wm (with dual monitor BTW).  good luck.
<linuxuz3r_> ok
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  delete the xorg.conf and restart x again.. should be back to the original
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Where did you download this proprietary driver from? What version(s) of the linux kernel is it known to support?
<intr0x80> zykotick9: nice. Thanks. Will my 10.04 box automatically try to upgrade itself to 12.04 when 10.04 goes away?
<zykotick9> intr0x80: upgrade should be offered with 12.04.1 comes out.
<DrManhattan> I downloaded one from the Atheros Qualcomm site and one from the manufacturer. It's supposed to support 2.6 and up
<zykotick9> s/with/when/
<DrManhattan> Neither work
<Jordan_U> intr0x80: update-manager should automatically prompt you about upgrading to 12.04, though it won't perform the upgrade automatically.
<cash> bordel vous n'avez pas compris je recherche le réseaux français de " IRC "
<zykotick9> !fr | cash
<ubottu> cash: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ratbert90> Hey, anybody around that has experience with bluetooth?  More specifically with SOC?
<cash> Merci
<cash> ou Merçi
<NetEcho> Is there any good options to enable the ability to remote into Ubuntu using a Windows 7 RDP client? other than XRDP, I wasn't a huge fan of it
<ratbert90> Even better, does /dev/hci0 have to exist before using hciattach ?
<bobweaver> NetEcho, you have tried something like teamviewer ?
<cash> #ubuntu-fr
<zykotick9> cash: "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Internal linux kernel APIs change very frequently. Anything claim that a kernel module will work with future kernels should be suspect. Ubuntu 12.04 uses linux 3.2.
<NetEcho> bobweaver isn't teamviewer a VNC client?
<bobweaver> udp
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, yeah, what a HUGE suprise! Something changed in linux and now basic functionality is broken.
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Could you provide a link to this download?
<David-A> buhman_: if you have the .deb file you can see the original file owner. example if .deb in cache: dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/mousepad.deb
<NetEcho> So the Windows 7 RDP client can connect to teamviewer? the reason I need this setup is because I can't install additional software on my work system without going through a massive pile of red-tape but they all have the default Win 7 RDP client
<bobweaver> NetEcho,  you would still need on both machines sorry maybe I misunderstood what you meant
<zykotick9> buhman_: David-A if a DEB file installs using the wrong owner... i'd be highly suspect of that DEB file... just sayin'
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, heres one http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5Q+SE%2fR&p=1&s=22
<cash> j'en ai mare de cette langue
<jgornick> Hey guys, I'm on OS X 10.8 (Mountain Lion) and I was wondering if there's an easy way to create a bootable USB with Ubuntu 12.04 Server. I want to install it on another machine I have. I also don't have a burner in my laptop. Thoughts?
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, here's the other download link
<DrManhattan> http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/corporate/content.php?nav1=146
<NetEcho> bobweaver: due to the work environment any new software has to be approved so as to not compromise network security (I could probably get away with it as my machine is firewalled and I'm the only one with access however I don't want to anger the people who provide our franchise license)
<David-A> zykotick9: (the task was to restore to what the package installed, see 21 minutes ago)
<zykotick9> jgornick: seems like an apple question to me.  does apple have unetbootin?  <don't reply to me - i won't see it>
<OerHeks> jgornick, use unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jgornick> OerHeks: I tried unetbootin, however I didn't see an option for 64-bit 12.04 Server
<OerHeks> jgornick, download the iso manually
<cloudgeek> how to install airmon , aircarck and airodump in ubuntu desktop 12.04
<Jordan_U> jgornick: You might need to use the netboot (also called "mini") install iso.
<Jordan_U> !mini | jgornick
<ubottu> jgornick: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jgornick> Jordan_U: I still need to get that iso to a USB stick though right?
 * zykotick9 mini ftw in ubuntu ;)
<jgornick> I'm all about mini as well.
<MonkeyDust> jgornick  yes, unetbootin does that
<bobweaver> cloudgeek, why would you want to do that ?
<Jordan_U> jgornick: Yes, but the mini iso will actually work with unetbootin, last I checked the server iso will not.
<MonkeyDust> jgornick  server is an installer, not a live session
<zykotick9> mini allows selecting "server" does it not?  Jordan_U
<Dr_Willis> server edition iso has had issues with booting from flash drive . Not sure if it works if you dd the iso to flash or not..
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have some info on server to flash
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Correct, you can install Ubuntu server from the mini iso.
<jgornick> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I want server.
<jgornick> Trying unetbootin again with the downloaded iso.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: we have a computer network project just need to do some experiment with arp packet and hobs and some assignment are there to finish assigned by our school
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: my recollection - you can install "anything ubuntu" from the mini...
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: my wi-fi problem is solved now
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> Got a strange tint of blue on Ubuntu 10.04 while surfing with Chromium. It happens when I am watching YouTube videos in 720p or 1080p HD.
<jgornick> zykotick9: You are right, you can install anything. It's the bare minimum to use the ubuntu distribution.
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  that is good also be careful because if I remeber right you have the low powered (lp-phy) wireless card but there is a 3rd party ppa for it out there
<DrGrov> I installed XBMC from Ubuntu Tweak, added the PPA and installed. I wonder, could that have caused my blueish tint in Chromium?
<matanya> anyone with debian packaging experience ?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  i dont see how.
<zykotick9> DrGrov: right click a video and disable h/w acceleration in flash, it's in options, properties, preferences, or whaterver...
<bobweaver> matanya, whats up ?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  in flash video only? thats a known bug/issue.
 * DrManhattan has come to realize ubuntu (or any distro) will probably never provide a full set of features comparable to something you'd just pay 100 bucks for and have work properly
 * Dr_Willis is reminded of the times hes spent 100+ bucks and had some other OS's Not work properly...
<DarkSim> Hello good folks!
<matanya> hi bobweaver. we (wikimedia) need a font pack of hebrew fonts for wikipedia, can you help and build one?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, okay sorry i took so long i had to sign back into lubuntu desktop and now i will try and delete x org file
<bobweaver> matanya,  you have all the source and you can install on machine ?
<matanya> bobweaver: yes
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for ranting. Please stick to productive support discussion or leave the channel.
<DarkSim> Ubuntu 12.04, Is there any way to stream what I do to sites like Justin.TV. Windows have Xsplit, Livestream.com etc. etc. etc. but I haven't seen a single application about streaming in Linux, anyone have any idea?
<bobweaver> good matanya do you have bzr installed or know how to use it >
<bobweaver> ?
<matanya> bobweaver: I have
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: okay thanks , okay is it safe to install ppa from lauchpad
<DrGrov> zykotick9: I clicked on Settings but can not disable Hardware Acceleration. The little dot does not remove itself.
<Dr_Willis> DarkSim:  you mean rerouteing a stream you are watching to a differnt stream?
<bobweaver> can you push the code to your launchpad so I can see it or github it
<bobweaver> sorry matanya ^^
<zykotick9> DrGrov: fullscreen the video and try...
<DarkSim> Streaming what I do, like I want to stream my gaming session
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, will try.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: i am taking in these deb files in source.list   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pi-rho/security/ubuntu precise main
<cloudgeek> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pi-rho/security/ubuntu precise main
<cloudgeek> is that is safe
<matanya> bobweaver: not sure how to do that, it is on the web already (the sources)
<bobweaver> matanya where is it ?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: No, does not work either.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, can i run this command and it will reset x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> DarkSim:  I belive vlc  can somehow stream the desktop, or ffmpeg or mencoder.. not sure about other tools.. for 'real time' streaming. Theres also the webcamstudio that may be able to do it. (its not in the repos)
<zykotick9> DrGrov: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions... good luck.
<DarkSim> Hm :/
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, I could remove the hardware acceleration now.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  if you want to reset chantges made to the xorg.conf, then rename the xorg.conf
<matanya> bobweaver: http://opensiddur.org/2010/07/unicode-compliant-and-open-source-licensed-hebrew-fonts/
<DrGrov> Will refresh and see what happens.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Well I will be damned :) When I remove "Enable hardware acceleration" it worked. Thanks a lot for your help.
<zykotick9> DrGrov: glad to help
<zykotick9> DrGrov: known issue - nvidia...
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Yes, I am on a nVidia GTS250 1GB.
<bobweaver> matanya, ok mkdir -p ~/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1         then put the zip file in there
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Strange though that it only appeared now for the first time in roughly 2 years :)
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: If you run "
<bobweaver> matanya,  this is where we will build from
<zykotick9> DrGrov: i would have never guessed </sarcasm> - it's either nvidia or flash - as both are closed source (no one knows for sure)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, but in /etc/X11/ it also has an xorg.conf backup won't that stop it from resetting
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Sorry, if you run "echo enabled | sudo tee /sys/class/net/eth0/device/power/wakeup" then reboot does WOL work?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Well now it is working as it should. Thanks again for the kind help :)
<zykotick9> DrGrov: glad to help :)
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  if theres no xorg.conf it will auto configure..
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, also won't let me rename it says permission denied
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  as with any system file. you need to use root/sudo rights..
<bobweaver> matanya,  install these thigs      sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file packaging-dev make dh-make
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, can i do a sudo gksudo or is it sudo nautilus
<zykotick9> ghostnik11: ONLY /etc/X11/xorg.conf is used, backups (other names) won't matter
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Of course, shutting down rather than rebooting :)
<zykotick9> !gksudo | ghoti
<ubottu> ghoti: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bobweaver> matanya,  then let me know when all is installed
<matanya> done
<zykotick9> ghostnik11: ^ see above.  sorry ghoti
<matanya> bobweaver: all done and zip in place
<dylan> So I have 2 monitors, is there way to get the launcher to appear on the left on one monitor, and the right on the other?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, sorry wrote wrong command its: gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  sudo mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conf.myleetbackup
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  avoid running nautilys as root.. learn the command line basics
<zykotick9> ghostnik11: "gksudo nautilus" (bad idea BTW)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, but i like the gui
<dylan> running most gui applications as root is baf
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: +1 for terminal ;)
<dylan> 1 misclick and bang, it's gone
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, I will try that out now
<dylan> the only app I run as root is wireshark
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  if you want to accidently trash things.. go ahead and run nautilus as root.... ive seen it happen MANY a time in here..
<DrManhattan> I am running back and forth to the toilet at the same time
<goddard> how can i remove old wine shortcuts that are inside my dock?
<goddard> i dont have wine installed any more
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  if you want to be able to fix things with the command line when they break really badly.. learn thecommand line fundamentals
<bobweaver> ok matanya  extract the file there
<dylan> Dr_willis: whoops I rm rf'd /!
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<dylan> lol
<Dr_Willis> dylan:  aparently rm has a feature that prevents that by default these days
<dylan> awwwww
<dylan> that's no fun
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, then how come they allow us to use it, well i guess i will just do like you guys say and go via command line since i probably will break everything
<bazhang> dylan, dont do that
<dylan> bazhang: I know, I was joking
<LinuxFan> I have ubuntu 10.04 and have something in / var / log deleted / the faillog. now I've created one, but that is ((text / plain) I get back in the (application / octet-stream)
<Fire-_-Fly> I am having really bad time with setting environment variables in Ubuntu, why is it so complicated? or is it me?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you can hit your pc with a hammer also if you want to..  its 'allowed' ;P
<bazhang> dylan, this is NOT the joke channel. take it elsewhere
<bobweaver> Ok matanya  we have to know mimic the system that you want to install on
<bobweaver> matanya,  what I mean is we have to make all the folder usr  share   fonts
<dylan> bazhang: my apologies
<matanya> bobweaver: it is ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta get some work done.
<bobweaver> Oo
<Jordan_U> Fire-_-Fly: What environment variable are you trying to set?
<hgbul> hai
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, just installed latex live and now need to set the environment paths to run it
<matanya> bobweaver: my ubuntu is 12.04
<hgbul> does anyone know how i can obtain the configuration details of a mial server?
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, it says "enabled"
<hgbul> does anyone know how i can obtain the configuration details of a mail server?
<Fire-_-Fly> the Tex site recommends putting PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2012/bin/i386-linux:$PATH; export PATH  in .bash_profile, which I did and doesn't work
<bobweaver> matanya, ok make a these  dir called    usr ,share, fonts, lib,
<goddard> hgbul: usually they are pretty generic
<bobweaver> matanya,  in the build area
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, should I shut down with shutdown -h now or init 0?
<matanya> bobweaver: didn't get that
<hgbul> well not really for me
<goddard> hgbul: what is the provider?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Either should work, I prefer "sudo shutdown -h now".
<bobweaver> matanya,  what is the full path that it is in ? (the build area )   like ~/hebrew-fonts-0.0.1/blah
<hgbul> i'm trying to save my college email to my cvomputer
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, WOL did not work
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: hey thanks for your help , i going to sleep ,it's alreday 5 Am here in INDIA ,good night
<Jordan_U> Fire-_-Fly: How did you install Tex Live?
<dylan> is there anyway to put the launcher in different locations on different monitors?  I'm using a dual setup and I want it on the left and right respectively
<hgbul> the 'provider' is student.aylesbury.ac.uk
<bobweaver> have a good onr cloudgeek
<bobweaver> onr *
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> one *
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, with the realtek card, I have to use the proprietary driver
<FloodBot1> bobweaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> I suspect the same is true of atl1e
<cloudgeek> :) bye friends
<hgbul> however it is based around gmail
<matanya> bobweaver: /home/matanya/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1/Open-Siddur-Project-Hebrew-Font-Pack/
<goddard> hgbul: if its college email then they usually have a faq page or even some one that works there would know
<goddard> hgbul: if its gmail based then gmail should have the information as well
<bobweaver> matanya,  mkdir -p  /home/matanya/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1/Open-Siddur-Project-Hebrew-Font-Pack/usr/share/fonts
<benassi> hey... I have problem with ubuntu installation... when pc boot ubuntu from hdd.. and when comes loading screen with five dots.. it just stays that way :/
<goddard> hgbul: i think imap.gmail.com or pop.gmail.com or smtp.gmail.com
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, I installed it from the site using their Perl script installer: http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-en/texlive-en.html#x1-150003 . I did not use apt-get install
<goddard> then your username is your email
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<Jordan_U> Fire-_-Fly: Why didn't you use apt-get?
<bobweaver> matanya, Ok now make a file in the Root build dir called Makefile
<bobweaver> /home/matanya/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1/Open-Siddur-Project-Hebrew-Font-Pack  ^^
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, It was not clear if the Ubuntu's distribution was the latest, and I wanted to make sure the latest one is installed
<goddard> how can i remove old wine shortcuts that are inside my dock?
<goddard> i dont have wine installed any more
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> matanya, Now open that file in gedit or some text editor
<matanya> bobweaver: done in vim
<bobweaver> matanya,  1stline)    #!/usr/bin make
<bobweaver> 2nd line)  all:
<bobweaver> 3rd line) install:
<hgbul> i tried those, but asks me for my username, which doesn't work
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, I was able to run tex from the path given
<dylan> is there anyway to put the launcher in different locations on different monitors?  I'm using a dual setup and I want it on the left and right respectively
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> 4th line )  cp -r $(CURDIR)/usr $(DESTDIR)/
<matanya> ok
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> there is a space between usr and $    matanya
<jpvoip> hello guys... i have a linux with 4 NICs.... i want to create a routing table that... every packet that came from eth1 go to eth2, and every packet that came from eth3 go to eth4... how is the better way to accomplish this?
<bobweaver> save the file now matanya  or pastebin it so I can see it.
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, So, I am pretty sure it installed OK. Just don't want to run it using the full path every time
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145889/
<NetEcho> Are there any real disadvantages to WUBI?
<bobweaver> matanya,  you have to indent the 4th line 4 spaces
<matanya> ok, done
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, so this is funny to me so i change the name of xorg.conf file and then i did sudo service lightdm restart and it restarted and went to login screen and right when i was going to put in my password it came right back to here with no changes and the xorg.conf file still messed up with 640 x 480 res and then the 1024 x 768 panning resolution
<bobweaver> Like this matanya  you shebang was off too http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145891/
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, I will restart desktop and see what happens
<matanya> bobweaver: fixed
<bobweaver> matanya,  now is a good time to explaiun this file. and what it is doing ok. so long sentance comming up
<Jordan_U> Fire-_-Fly: You can add a path to the $PATH environment variable by adding a line like this to your ~/.profile: PATH=$PATH:/path/to/tex/
<[deXter]> Hi all; is it possible to get a 3.x kernel for Lucid ?
<[deXter]> I'm looking in the mainline ppa and only 2.6.35-rc1 is the highest I can get
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, I did that as well, and ran a new terminal to see if it recognized tex, unfortunately it does not.
<Jordan_U> Fire-_-Fly: ~/.profile is read at login. To test you can run "bash -l" or log out then back in again.
<zykotick9> [deXter]: a 3.x kernel and lucid aren't going to be easy - why do you want a 3 kernel?  do you have h/w that needs it?
<bobweaver> matanya, because we always build  from one dir we can call the GLobal varible $(CURDIR) so we are saying cp -r arecurrent dir/usr to    Next Global varible $(Destdir)  this is used to let dpkg-buildpackage or what ever we choce to build with to make sure that we are installing to the deb dir and not on to are machine do you have any questions about the makefile ?
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, I tried the same in .profile, .bash_profile and /etc/environment
<matanya> bobweaver: no, I have built packages before, just not for ubuntu
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, Oh, I thought it did not require re log in. Let me check.
<[deXter]> zykotick9, Yeah, I have hardware that needs it and unfortunately, software that works only on Lucid
<Jordan_U> [deXter]: What software?
<[deXter]> Jordan_U, It's a commercial software called ANSYS
<zykotick9> [deXter]: sorry - i don't know the ubuntu-specific instructions for 3.x and lucid (i'm still happily running 2.6.32
<bobweaver> matanya,  cool let me rool up a cigg ok well I am doing that What I want you to do is is make that makefile exacdable and start moving all the fonts to buildarea/usr/share/fonts
<msx> [deXter]: goole for ppa mainline kernel, there you'll see all the official kernels for every ubuntu version
<msx> sadly AFAIK i don't think you can add a new kernel to your ubuntu without breaking things since ubuntu's kernel is full of blobs and tightly integrated with the version it ships in :P
<grendal> grrrr.
<Jordan_U> [deXter]: Does it require hardware 3D accelleration?
<[deXter]> msx, Yes I've already done that as I said, the highest I can see is 2.6.35-rc1
<[deXter]> Jordan_U, Yeah
<[deXter]> it's a fluid dynamics computational software
<LinuxFan> faillog ist text/plain please help
<matanya> bobweaver: moved
<trism> !info linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic lucid | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic (source: linux-lts-backport-oneiric): Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-13.22~lucid1 (lucid), package size 35668 kB, installed size 113028 kB
<zykotick9> LinuxFan: my faillog is "data" - what is that?
<Fire-_-Fly> Jordan_U, It worked. Just had to put the keyword export before the line you gave
<zykotick9> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.41.48 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DrManhattan> `00.0................60
<zykotick9> trism: is that 3.0.0-13.22~lucid1 from backports?
<bobweaver> ok matanya  this is kinda a big package so what we will do is set it in truetype so under build-dir/usr/share/fonts/ mkdor called truetype
<DrManhattan> 0000000000000010
<trism> [deXter]: sorry that is the older one, newer ones are there though (I looked too quickly)
<DrManhattan> 3
<DrManhattan> 3
<FloodBot1> DrManhattan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> zykotick9: it is in lucid-updates not backports
<zykotick9> trism: thanks
<[deXter]> trism, So I just have to enable the backports repo?
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<DrManhattan> yeah sorry I spilled coffee in my keybaord
<DrManhattan> board
<zykotick9> trism: !info could be more informative... just sayin'
<cash> ubuntu-fr
<cash> #ubuntu-fr
<trism> [deXter]: no, it is in lucid-updates so you should have access to it, although I am looking for the meta package, I forget the name, one sec
<bobweaver> matanya,  now mv the zip to the trash
<matanya> done
<bobweaver> matanya,  you build dir should now look like this http://imagebin.org/224480
<bobweaver> matanya, know where do you want to put the other stuff like keyboard and the pdf and odt ?
<matanya> it does, tough I rm'ed the keyboard and the files
<bobweaver> s|know |now
<matanya> they aren't needed here
<trism> !info linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric lucid | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric (source: linux-meta-lts-backport-oneiric): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.19.7 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bobweaver> matanya,  good rule of thumb always keep all source file we do not have to [pass on to user but they can get with apt-get source
<trism> [deXter]: that should be the one you want, so you can keep the kernel up to date
<bobweaver> moving on
<matanya> bobweaver: it isn't source, added by the bloger
<[deXter]> trism, So no need to enable the backports repo?
<trism> zykotick9: yeah, the bot lumps lucid/lucid-updates/lucid-security together
<LinuxFan> <zykotick9>  Ubuntu 10.04  /var/log   faillog no format is application / octet-stream
<zykotick9> trism: a breakdown of which from which would be nice ;)
<bobweaver> matanya,  in builddir/../../truefonts  mkdir after true fonts that is the name of the fonts
<trism> zykotick9: indeed
<bobweaver> then move the fonts in there matanya ;
<trism> [deXter]: nope, it is either in lucid-updates or lucid-security, I'm not sure which
<[deXter]> Ah, thanks trism will check it out
<matanya> bobweaver: you mean inside truetype mkdir turefont?
<zykotick9> trism: it looks like backports to me... linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric
<NetEcho> weird the Download Installer Components option during install doesn't seem to want to do anything heh
<zykotick9> trism: i know you have "lucid" at the end there - but 3.0 and lucid, i question...
<trism> zykotick9: yes it is a kernel backport, however they are all in -updates, I don't know why
<bobweaver> like this matanya  http://imagebin.org/224482
<NetEcho> oh bad archive mirror :(
<NetEcho> aparently the canadian archive mirror is bad
<matanya> bobweaver: ok, that's what I did
<bobweaver> ok matanya  now go to this dir and make a tar.gz like in the screen shot that I am going to post
<Bryan-VM> Hey guys
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, so the force restart of the desktop worked and now i back to standard 640 x 480 and interesting thing is that when it restarted i got this message from the computer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145909/
<Bryan-VM> Anyone know of a decent media server for Ubuntu that can stream over the network to Windows, PS3, and 360?
<eikko> any idea why a compiled ELF 32 binary on Fedora 9 32b runs fine on this system but crash on Ubuntu 10.04 32b / -1 ENOEXEC (Exec format error) ? (no IO errors)
<ghostnik11> bryan-vm: how about rhythmbox
<Bryan-VM> rhythmbox? I haven't heard of that one.
<bobweaver> ok matanya  know mv the tar to the main build area like I did in this screenshot
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224483
<Bryan-VM> I've tried ps3 media server and plex
<ghostnik11> bryan-vm: wait are you using ubuntu?
<Bryan-VM> Yes
<Bryan-VM> 12.04
<NetEcho> odd I can't seem to download installer components
<Bryan-VM> First time ever using it.
<ghostnik11> bryan-vm: its the standard music player it allows for streaming music from it
<Bryan-VM> Can it do Movies/Pictures as well?
<e0s__> for VSFTP, what is the default directory that anonymous users connect to?
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, doubt it as its just a standard music player with streaming abilities
<bobweaver> now matanya  just to make sure everything is set up right  cd /home/matanya/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1/      then    find . '*' |pastebinit
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, but if you want to be able to stream anything you could just open a ftp
<Bryan-VM> Can you ps3 and 360 read off that though?
<bobweaver> matanya,  then give us the link plz
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, i do it all the time when i want to add stuff to ps3 but my ps3 is hacked
<Bryan-VM> Mine isn't :/ I can't do anything to it either as its my room mates
#ubuntu 2012-08-14
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, oh yeah don't hack it, and in terms of a regular stream program for ps3 to computer that allows movies, files, and music i don't know
<Bryan-VM> Hmm, alright
<NetEcho> Anyone know how to rectify this? the Download Installer Components option in the Ubuntu Minimal Expert install doesn't do anything?
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, how about you try to connect it via ethernet cord to laptop/computer
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145922/
<bobweaver> thanks matanya
<Bryan-VM> I would but where the 360 and ps3 are its kinda awkward to run the cables.
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, oh i see
<Bryan-VM> Yeah. So I was kinda looking for something like TVersity for Ubuntu
<matanya> bobweaver: I removed one font, as it changed to non-free license
<bobweaver> ok matanya  we will be setting up all the licenceing in a minute
<NetEcho> Same with non-expert install the Minimal cd doesn't seem to be capable of running the download commands :( it was working 20 minutes ago on another install
<bobweaver> matanya,  you need to rename Open-Siddur-Project-Hebrew-Font-Pack  to open-siddur-project-hebrew-font-pack_0.0.1
<jgornick> hey guys, if i'm creating a vm host ubuntu 12.04 server, my / partition really needs to be something small like 40GB right? I am then going to create another partition mounted at /data which will hold all my vm's.
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, you could use XBMC
<Bryan-VM> Will that also go to the ps3 and Windows?
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, i think so, not sure, but i remember when i was in college my friend used that one
<bobweaver> see how mine is set up matanya  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145925/
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, then again my friend had an xbox 360
<guest_> how can i make my mouse less sensitive? i've already set acceleration and sensitivity to the lowest settings possible.
<Bryan-VM> yeah
<Bryan-VM> Like I said, I'm looking for just something all bundled for the ps3/360/Windows. Just to get it up
<bobweaver> matanya, pay close attention to line 5 in that paste
<NetEcho> So nobody has ran into this before ?
<guest_> hello?
<bobweaver> matanya,  see how the tar.gz file is there     /hewbrew-fonts-pack-0.0.1/hewbrew-fonts-pack-0.0.1.tar.gz
<bobweaver> matanya,  that is super imporant
<matanya> yes
<NetEcho> the Ubuntu installer doesn't do anything at the "Download Installer Components" stage, it just sits at a purple screen doing nothing
<jgornick> Hey guys, if you were creating a VM host, in what directory would you put your virtual machines and their hard drives?
<bobweaver> so lets see    cd /home/matanya/sandbox/hewbrew-fonts_0.0.1/    &&  find . '*' | pastebinit
<bobweaver> matanya,  ^^
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145931/
<OerHeks> jgornick, how about /home ?
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, check this out: http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/30/plex-media-server-beta-dlna-wp7/
<guest_> does anyone know where i can find the file "xorg.conf"?
<jgornick> OerHeks: If I need to reinstall the OS, that won't interfere right? I was thinking of creating a custom /data partition. Thoughts?
<OerHeks> jgornick, so you weren't asking for a answer, you have it already.
<bobweaver> matanya,     cd /home/matanya/sandbox/    &&  tar czvf hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.tar.gz   hebrew-fonts_0.0.1/  && mv *.tar.gz  hebrew-fonts_0.0.1
<jgornick> OerHeks: Not entirely.
<bobweaver> then matanya  cd hebrew-fonts_0.0.1   find . '*' | pastebinit
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> then matanya  cd hebrew-fonts_0.0.1   find . '*' | pastebinit
<jgornick> OerHeks: I'm in the partition disks part of the setup and for mount points, they have something called /src which says data for services provided by this system.
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145935/
<bobweaver> there we go matanya  now cd hebrew-fonts_0.0.1         then           dh_make -e <youremaile@address.com>    -c gpl3  -f hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.tar.gz
<bobweaver> press s for single binary program
<guest_> i just want to make my mouse less sensitive
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, try XMBC it should work for ps3 and windows because the ps3 should detect it once installed on your ubuntu machine and windows should pick it up also
<Bryan-VM> im getting xbmx and the new plex now
<Bryan-VM> ill see which one works betterer
<guest_> and i don't mean giving a rodent therapy. i mean my my cursor moves across the screen if i move the mouse one milimeter
<Bryan-VM> *better
<Bryan-VM> thanks!
<FloodBot1> Bryan-VM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> mythtv is the best
<bobweaver> wait what am I talking about Ubuntu tv is the greatest ! :)
<Bryan-VM> mythtv?
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, if you need to look at info on it check this out: http://lifehacker.com/5803975/what-is-upnp-and-how-do-i-use-it-to-stream-media-to-my-tv
<guest_> hello?
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145942/
<bobweaver> Bry8Star,  here is my TV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0&feature=g-upl
<OerHeks> jgornick, src means sourcecode.
<ghostnik11> mythtv? i have never tried it but in the past did download it when i had ubuntu 8.1 but you would have to look it up or ask around in the ubuntu forum. also isn't mythtv for streaming television programs?
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, are you trying to stream tv programs from computer to ps3 or xbox 360
<dj_segfault> I use MythTV.  I didn't see the question.  What was it?
<Bryan-VM> Im trying to stream from Ubuntu to PS3, 360, and Windows 7.
<bobweaver> matanya,  you need to rename the tar file from hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.tar.gz to hebrew-fonts-0.0.1.tar.gz
<bobweaver> matanya, then run dh_make again
<matanya> same error
<bobweaver> ok matanya  cd .. && ls -al
<bobweaver> pastebin that please matanya
<ghostnik11> dj_segfault, Bryan-VM, wanted to know: Im trying to stream from Ubuntu to PS3, 360, and Windows 7
<ghostnik11> Bryan-VM, when in large irc channels in order to notify someone you must put their names that way they will get a notification
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145946/
<LazarusDS> I'm having issues with something in Ubuntu 12.04 with XFCE. Can someone help? ^^
<matanya> bobweaver: ^^
<Bryan-VM> ghostnik11, ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Bryan-VM:  the various upnp servers can stream to those devices. as can plex, and xbmc i belive.
<matanya> LazarusDS: don't ask to ask, just ask
<LazarusDS> Hehe. Sorry.
<bobweaver> matanya,  also rename hebrew-fonts_0.0.1 too  hebrew-fonts-0.0.1
<dj_segfault> Bryan-VM: I believe you can use XMBC clients with MythTV though I've never done it.  You always have the option of simply sharing the recordings using SAMBA or a networked drive, though.
<Bryan-VM> Dr_Willis, Can all of them stream to all of them? Because that the biggest issue.
<LazarusDS> Well, the volume indicator that came with stock 12.04 Ubuntu worked before. But since I installed XFCE 4, it no longer works.
<Dr_Willis> Bryan-VM:  those devices can all play from upnp servers if confiogured properly
<LazarusDS> It'll pop up, but be empty.
<LazarusDS> No matter how high my volume is.
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the goal of the UPNP/DLNA standards.
<ghostnik11> dj_segfault, wait can the ps3 or xbox 360 pick up a ftp or samba share though?
<Bryan-VM> Alright, thanks guys!
<Dr_Willis> Many Upnp servers specically state they have Xbox360/PS3 support
<David-A> LazarusDS: if it is the "mixer" that pops up and is empty, use "select controls" to populate it with controls.
<bobweaver> Bryan-VM,  if you are stuck on xbmc I would suggest looking into qtmedia-hub it is the same thing as xbmc but newer and uses imho a better framework
<matanya> bobweaver: dh-make done
<dj_segfault> ghostnik11: Dunno.  But they have browsers, and maybe you could point an Apache server at the recordings.
<LazarusDS> It's not the mixer.
<Dr_Willis> If you like XBMC, check out PLEX. its a fork of xbmc with some neat features.
<Bryan-VM> Im not stuck on anything. I'm just looking for the best feature set
<LazarusDS> It's like a little bar that shows up. That has a horizontal graphical representation of how high my volume is.
<bobweaver> matanya,  good          find . '*' | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> Bryan-VM:  better to focus on the features you need. :) not a set of features you never use.
<ghostnik11> dj_segfault, browsers are dumbed down on ps3 even though it was built with 7 central processing units
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145950/
<ghostnik11> dj_segfault, they will always say not enough memory to load pages
<Bryan-VM> Dr_Willis, True. So would you recommend XBMX or Plex?
<Dr_Willis> Bryan-VM:  totally depends on the details.. plex can work as a stand alone server.  and has a seperate media center
<Dr_Willis> If you want JUST a server, theres ushare, or mediatomb, or other UPnP servers.
<bobweaver> matanya,  cd debian/ && rm *.EX ;rm *.ex;rm RE* ; rm docs
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<dj_segfault> Hmm.  If Googling doesn't tell you how to do it, it doesn't sound like it would work out of the box.  But the last computer I bought to use as a MythTV client cost me $40, so maybe you shouldn't try so hard
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<David-A> LazarusDS: in panel app "mixer" there is a property "mixer track" what mixer control that actually is the volume. is there something similar with your volume control? (i am not very perliferent with 12.04 yet)
<bobweaver> matanya,  gedit control copyright changelog
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<LazarusDS> David-A: I don't know what the "mixer" app is. Is this something I should be able to add to my panels?
<Dr_Willis> plex's main feature is you can access your plex media server from your cellphone. :) over the internet.. but its  going to suck down your data quota ;P
<LazarusDS> I tried checking for it by making a new application link, but nothing showed up when I typed in "mixer".
<LazarusDS> By default, 12.04 didn't have like... a volume control on it's panel.
<LazarusDS> So I just used the multimedia keys on my laptop.
<monkers> Hello, i'd like to install ubuntu from scratch on my nas without losing the md0 or lvm-media mounts.  Is there a way to migrate or can i just mount the lvm and raid array after the new install?  (the OS drive is seperate from both)
<LazarusDS> And that's what causes this bar thing to show up.
<David-A> LazarusDS: i think the normal volume control in xubuntu is like a notification thingy like in ubuntu. i think it can be removed and or complemented with an applet "mixer". but dont do that yet, try to find corresponding settings.
<alidaco> Does anyone know why my sidebar and dash home are black instead of purple? http://imgur.com/v3cz9
<Dr_Willis> alidaco:  by default i think they take on the colors of your wallpaper via some fancy maths. :)
<LazarusDS> David-A: You mean in like...the system settings and whatnot?
<Dr_Willis> alidaco:  if your paper is all blues - it takes on a blueish tint.
<bobweaver> matanya,  sorry just catching up
<David-A> LazarusDS: if rightclicking the volume control or finding a properties or settings on the volume control menu.
<LazarusDS> I've got the "PulseAudio Volume Control" app open.
<alidaco> I just changed my background and the color didnt change
<LazarusDS> Doesn't really do much for me. It's only for like...turning certain things on or off, as far as muting them and whatnot.
<bobweaver> matanya,  lets start with the changelog shall we     in the first line do you see where it says "unstable"
<alidaco> any other recommendations?
<matanya> yes bobweaver
<LazarusDS> And again. There is no volume control on my panel.
<LazarusDS> So I can't right click it.
<Bryan-VM> Seems like a stupid question, but how can I open the task manager in Ubuntu? 12.04 to be precies.
<armdale> anyone know what the best version of ubuntu would be to use on a 2011 macbook pro?
<OerHeks> alidaco, change your theme.
<histo> armdale: 12.04 64bit
<alidaco> okay, I'll try that
<armdale> 12.04 is giving me issues with wireless. i got it working, but it won't connect when i come back from sleep
<bobweaver> now we need to change this matanya  to the "codename" of the Ubuntu that we are building for like for 12.10 we would use quantal    or 11.04 we would use natty
<LazarusDS> Bryan-VM: Open the "System Monitor" program.
<bobweaver> matanya,  ^^
<Bryan-VM> Alright. Thanks
<LazarusDS> Np.
<benjamin__> benjamin
<OerHeks> armdale, look at the mactel pages, there is a PPA for wireless and stuff
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<matanya> bobweaver: you mean my system? or the dest one?
<histo> Bryan-VM: what exactly are you trying to do?
<alidaco> Changing my theme didn't change the color of my sidebar or dash home
<bobweaver> the dest one matanya
<Bryan-VM> histo, as far as what?
<David-A> LazarusDS: no vol control on your panel? do you have email notifications and update notifications in the panel?
<armdale> i will have a read through
<LazarusDS> David-A: I've got update notifications. Why?
<David-A> LazarusDS: and network status
<histo> Bryan-VM: there isn't a task manager like windows
<LazarusDS> Yeah, network status is there too.
<histo> Bryan-VM: you can use top or htop to view running processes and kill them
<Bryan-VM> Im just trying to figure out why this is moving so sluggish
<LazarusDS> I've also got one for Anthy, because I use Japanese IME all the time.
<histo> Bryan-VM: is it installed a Virtual Machine?
<Bryan-VM> Yes
<David-A> LazarusDS: i think they all are in the notification thingy, wait i'll check...
<histo> Bryan-VM: most likely an issue with unity and the virtualized video
<LazarusDS> I've also got one for my battery, since I'm on a laptop.
<LazarusDS> But no volume control.
<SecMonk> armdale: dump network-manager and use wicd if you have continuous connectivity issues.
<histo> Bryan-VM: you can try using unity-2d
<Bryan-VM> unity-2d/
<bobweaver> matanya,  it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145968/   but with real emails and a real name. the control file is the file that everytime a change is made the dev goes in there and writes about it to let others know
<Bryan-VM> histo, i'm using this in VMware Player, I dont have Unity anything
<histo> Bryan-VM: Are you running a full desktop install?
<Bryan-VM> yes
<histo> Bryan-VM: then you are using unity that's the default desktop in ubuntu
<matanya> bobweaver: it does
<David-A> David-A: the volume control, email status and network status are all in the "indicator plugin" panel applet.
<histo> Bryan-VM: sudo apt-get install unity-2d  then logout and before loging back in select unity-2d as your session
<armdale> SecMonk, by dump, do you mean just not use? i should uninstall or anything, eh?
<Bryan-VM> histo: Thanks!
<bobweaver> Good matanya  let me see the file just to make sure XX out you email and what not
<LazarusDS> That's fuggin' weird.
<armdale> *shouldn't
<histo> Bryan-VM: actually unity-2d should be installed by default
<LazarusDS> I added that. And it gave me the icons I had already (network, updates, etc) and added the email and volume.
<histo> Bryan-VM: so just log out and select it
<LazarusDS> >_>
<LazarusDS> But if I right click it, I don't have any options to change anything on it.
<bobweaver> Bryan-VM,  what happens when you run  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145972/
<histo> bobweaver: he's running ubuntu in a vm
<LazarusDS> If I left click it, there's sound settings.
<LazarusDS> But it doesn't have anything about that bar that comes up.
<LazarusDS> I mean, my sound works.
<LazarusDS> And the multimedia keys change my volume fine.
<bobweaver> matanya,  you have to make sure that the frist and last name are there and they are capitals at start like    Bob Weaver
<LazarusDS> I just don't get to see what level it's at in the indicator. And it's annoying.
<bobweaver> matanya,  besides that you are good save that file now lets move on too the control file
<matanya> bobweaver: fixed
<David-A> LazarusDS: but you have sound in the speakers?
<matanya> bobweaver: ok, on control
<LazarusDS> Yeah. I've always had sound.
<LazarusDS> That's not the problem.
<LazarusDS> The problem is that the box that comes up to indicate my level is always blank.
<LazarusDS> When it used to work, prior to installing XFCE 4.
<LazarusDS> Now it's just empty.
<LazarusDS> No matter what setting my volume is at.
<bobweaver> matanya,  lets start by getting rid of the lines that we do not need I will paste something in a sec
<David-A> LazarusDS: i have no idea why the vol ctrl isnt shown then. (maybe go ask in #xubuntu or #xfce, less crouded there)
<LazarusDS> I asked at the xfce forums, actually. And they had no idea.
<LazarusDS> And told me to come to the Ubuntu ones. I figured IRC would be faster.
<Dr_Willis> could be its trying to use the wrong audio  device.
<bobweaver> matanya,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145977/
<LazarusDS> Does anyone else have a clue as to what's wrong?
<LazarusDS> I'm checking at #xubuntu too, just in case.
<matanya> bobweaver: ok, looks the same, and modified
<bobweaver> matanya,  just to let you know this is the most powerfull file (kinda) in debain packages there are others but this is one of the main files so I think that it is imporant that we talk about it line by line
<Bryan-VM> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145979/
<matanya> bobweaver: I know what it is
<Bryan-VM> Thats what I get when I run that command.
<Bryan-VM> It almost seems like there is no videa card drivers.
<Bryan-VM> *video
<bobweaver> matanya,  2nd)line read this  http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections      pick the correct section and fill it in
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145988/
<johannes_> hi, is there a way I can see what modules are built into the stock ubuntu 12.04 kernel?
<bobweaver> matanya,  Homepage:     enter the home page where you got the source or the home page to the fonts this is the place that will show up in software center and what not
<bobweaver> matanya,  change  Architecture: any     to Architecture: all
<bobweaver> matanya,  Maintainer: once again this has to be correct 1st and lastname with caps at the start
<Bryan-VM> bobweaver: Ok. I have no graphics driver install on here. I dont know how to proceed from here. Do I just grab the right drivers for my host pc's video card? Or do I need a special graphics driver since I'm using this in a VM?
<bobweaver> Bryan-VM,  sorry I am a qemu guy I am not sure how to enable hardware accel on vmware
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<Bryan-VM> I dont know if I necessarily need hardware accel. I just want it to not skip when I scroll.
<LazarusDS> Gah. Computer crashed.
<LazarusDS> Anyone know about the volume indicator thing that I was talking about a minute ago?
<bobweaver> matanya,  lets see it .
<ghostnik11> I just ran the command sudo nvidia-xconfig and over wrote the xorg.config file and then rebooted computer and now my tv says unsupported signal and I can't see anything but know I am at login screen because of the sound that it makes when at login screen
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145992/
<bobweaver> matanya, save it it looks great now lets move on to the copyright file
<matanya> bobweaver: ok. this will be long
<bobweaver> Correct matanya
<ghostnik11> Is it possible for a person to use live cd to go into /etc/x11/ and change the xorg.config file
<NetEcho> Ubuntu cd seems to have issues on VirtualBox apparently, it's initialized the network however the "Retrieving Packages" phase shows no network traffic but I can activly ping the system from any system and it shows activity
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, there is no xorg.conf standard, so the answer is no.
<NetEcho> or apparently it froze
<bobweaver> matanya,  I can not belive that there is not a changelog file that has all the devs information in the upstream
<ghostnik11> Oerheks: even if its to erase the xorg.config file on the computer
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, or do you mean edit xorg.conf in an existing install?
<matanya> bobweaver: there is no upstream. I collected all those free fonts from that site
<ghostnik11> OerHeks: yes that's what I mean even to just rename it and have it restart it self
<bobweaver> matanya, then that is the upstream
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, sure
<matanya> bobweaver: but he only give the links to the real authors
<bobweaver> matanya, we do not have to fill it all out right now you can come back to it. for now make it look like my next paste that is coming
<bobweaver> matanya,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145995/
<LazarusDS> Anyone have any insight into my problem with the volume indicator not working? T_T
<Costeelation> how can rezise my swap partition?
<Nogal> Hello, I have a quick question. If I crash X, but still have access to tty1 via ctrl-alt-f1; is there a way I can kill X and logout of my username so I can then startx and log back in without a reboot?
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94833/ubuntu-livecd-editing-xorg-conf
<Costeelation> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<disown> What the fuck stupid design is ubuntu using for version 12 why did they change from the 10.4 lucid or ... or the standard look ...WTF now I have to search for a terminal
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> !language | disown
<ubottu> disown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rypervenche> disown: Use a different distro if you don't like it, lol.
<rypervenche> disown: Or use a different DE.
<disown> ubuntu was not my idea either worthless and I thought they where getting good
<Nogal> disown: xfce is close, but if you really want you should do an arch install.
<bobweaver> you can try gnome-classic if you are stuck on the gnome2 look and feel disown
<disown> I have used them all
<rypervenche> disown: Stop complaining and just fix it... It's Linux for crying out loud.
<disown> but I favored ubuntu in almost all ways until they f that up
<Nogal> disown, gnome2 is still available, download it and install it.
<bobweaver> gnome-classic is like 92.5 the same thing as gnome 2 Oo
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145999/
<disown> why do I have to fix a distro that should have never been changed in the first place this is the kind of crap that happens...
<IdleOne> !ot | disown
<ubottu> disown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> matanya,  this line Files: *  should be Files: /usr/*    because you are the owner of the copyleft for the debian file
<IdleOne> disown: Do you have a support question ?
<bobweaver> matanya,  for Maxim Iorsh
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U are you around?
<disown> Tell what was the thought in having all the programs having to be searched for what happens if people visually know where it is and now they forget the name ?
<bobweaver> the applications lens ?
<disown> Now a days I see minor creativity just plan changing shit around ...
<matanya> bobweaver: fixed
<bobweaver> sweet lets see it one more time just to make sure matanya
<bobweaver> thanks bazhang
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, well, it works fine on my other board with a realtek card and the realtek driver
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146001/
<DrManhattan> tealtek has way better driver support
<DrManhattan> r
<silvio> hi. i have been running some automated scans checking that embedded libraries are being licensed correctly. which channel should i join to ask some license related questions for packages?
<bobweaver> matanya,  sorry take the / off this Files: /usr/*    so it should be Files: usr/*
<bobweaver> my mistake matanya
<bobweaver> matanya,  also get rid of line 30 and down
<jimi_hendrix> is there a way to disable that little sound that plays when i get to the login screen? i would google it but i dont know what the correct term for it would be
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146004/
<zombiewookie> hi
<bobweaver> Looks awesome matanya  save and exit gedit
<ghostnik11> Oerheks: thanks for info
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> matanya, now back in the terminal you should still be in the debian dir correct ?
<matanya> right
<trism> jimi_hendrix: for unity-greeter: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+question/192589
<bobweaver> matanya,  ok    cd ../ && mv *.tar.gz ../
<jagginess> debian? thought this was #ubuntu.
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> jagginess, we are packaging up a package ubuntu uses debian package to do all
<trism> jimi_hendrix: though replace the grid with play-ready-sound
<jagginess> ah
<bobweaver> matanya,  fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F
<bobweaver> matanya, and cross fingers
<matanya> got a stop error
<bobweaver> matanya,  pastebinit
<bobweaver> the whole thing
<jimi_hendrix> trism, i dont have a /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<matanya> bobweaver: it is in hebrew
<bobweaver> oh no !
<NetEcho> Can you access your windows partitions from within a Wubi install?
<bobweaver> lol
<Nosophorus> where is the ubuntu channel for generic discussions?
<histo> Nosophorus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobweaver> matanya,  lets see how good google translator really is
<NetEcho> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<bonhoeffer> does anyone know how to get the time (and date) to display at the top of my screen?
<histo> bonhoeffer: you could use conky
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  there is conkey and unity and what desktop are you useing ?
<bonhoeffer> unity
<bonhoeffer> 12.04
<NetEcho> anyone?
<matanya> bobweaver: not bad I found it :  makefile missing separator stop
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  and there is no time in the pannel at the top of the screen ?
<bonhoeffer> no, which is odd
<bobweaver> matanya,  ohh lets see the make file
<bonhoeffer> i can't find time and date in system settings
<nina666> t.net/irc on how to register or identify your nick. By joining this channel you agree to abide by the channel rules and guidelines stated on the official ##Linux website http://www.linuxassist.net/rules .
<nina666> <nina666> hi.. I want to find a pattern in a text file, and read all lines after the pattern untill the end of the file.. so far what I have is sed -n '/myPattern/ {n;p;}' file.txt but this will only print the next line, not all lines.. any better solution?
<nina666> * ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<nmatrix9> Hey guys anyone know of a online or software that can send faxes via the internet instead o a fax modem device?
<histo> bonhoeffer: all settings > time & date
<bonhoeffer> not there . . .
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  open terminal and enter in       unity --replace      and see if it works if not then
<bazhang> nina666, dont do that
<histo> bonhoeffer: on the clock tab you can select to display date etc..
<bonhoeffer> oh, replace?
<bonhoeffer> no clock tab
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146023/
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  it restarts unity with out having to log in and out good for writing unity code and watching what libunity sees
<nina666> bazhang, then, how should I get the lines?
<bonhoeffer> got it -- i'm doing some sensitive file operations, i'll try in a big
<bonhoeffer> in a bit
<bazhang> nina666, what lines. you just pasted the topic from ##linux in here
<bobweaver> matanya,  I am going to paste bin mine ok just download the txt and copy and paste
<nina666> bazhang, oh ok i thought you are responding my question. that was actually my own question didnt get replied there, and I pasted here..
<matanya> bobweaver: sure
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146029/
<nina666> anyways this is my question: hi.. I want to find a pattern in a text file, and read all lines after the pattern untill the end of the file.. so far what I have is sed -n '/myPattern/ {n;p;}' file.txt but this will only print the next line, not all lines.. any better solution?
<bobweaver> nina666,  look up {##;}
<bobweaver> nina666,  for bash of cource
<bobweaver> nina666, Parameter Expansion expands parameters: "$foo", "$1". You can use it to perform string or array operations: "${file%.mp3}", "${0##*/}", "${files[@]: -4}". They should *always* be quoted. See: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/073
<matanya> bobweaver: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/hebrew-fonts_0.0.1-1.diff.yCxbT6
<bobweaver> matanya,  ok cd ../ && ls -al | pastebinit
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146037/
<bobweaver> matanya,  ok rm the debian tar and the dsc files then we need to make new orig.tar and tar ok
<spader> argh
<matanya> bobweaver: rm'ed
<bobweaver> matanya,  rm hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz && tar czf hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz  hebrew-fonts_0.0.1/    && tar czf     hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz       hebrew-fonts_0.0.1/
<matanya> bobweaver: ok, done
<bobweaver> crap
<bobweaver> matanya,  tar czf     hebrew-fonts_0.0.1..tar.gz       hebrew-fonts_0.0.1/   && ls -al |pastebinit
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> matanya,  tar czf     hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.tar.gz       hebrew-fonts_0.0.1/   && ls -al |pastebinit
<matanya> tarzeau: hebrew-fonts_0.0.1: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<e0s__> proftp is a piece of shit
<bobweaver> matanya,  ls -al |pastebinit
<IdleOne> !language | e0s__
<ubottu> e0s__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146045/
<SoshiX> Hello all, I'm having an issue reformatting my HDD to install windows after Linux (to dual boot win/linux). When I insert the windows disc to try to reformat the drive, it gives me an I/O error (0x000000e9), does anyone know a workaround?
<Osmodivs>  Hello. Does anyone knows how to install the CommonDesktopEnviroment?
<Osmodivs> from source?
<bobweaver> matanya,  tar czf     hebrew-fonts_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz       hebrew-fonts-0.0.1/   && ls -al |pastebinit
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146047/
<arooni-mobile> hi folks ubuntu 12.04 LTS here.  SOUND issue.  my sound works fine when i play thru my lenovo t420's speakers.  but when i plug in headphones i get no audio output.  ive tried: 1) using different headphones, 2) doing pulseaudio --kill ... no effect ideas
<bobweaver> good matanya  cd hebrew-fonts-0.0.1/ && fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F
<pablete> hello
<David-A> SoshiX: my understanding is you install windows first and linux second. (i have not tried it myself.)
<matanya> bobweaver: done
<histo> arooni-mobile: right click ont he speaker and go to sound properties and select your headphones as the output
<bobweaver> matanya,  good now        debuild -S -sa
<SoshiX> @David-A, I am attempting to reinstall Windows after writing zeros to the drive using GWscan, (so as to install windows first)
<bobweaver> woops matanya
<arooni-mobile> histo, where am i supposed to see that output option ?  under output?
<bobweaver> matanya,  good now        debuild -S sa
<arooni-mobile> i only see " analog ouptut built-in audio"
<David-A> SoshiX: have you partitioned the drive? (possibly empty, non-formatted partitions)
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146052/
<bobweaver> matanya,  after that    cd ../ && ls -al | pastebinit                      you should have now a debian package and sources_list file and what not
<trism> jimi_hendrix: yes, read the first answer, you need to createa  file in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ to override the default settings
<bobweaver> matanya,  gpg error occurred!  Aborting....debuild: fatal error at line 1271:      You have to make sure that all you stuff is correct
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146053/
<matanya> bobweaver: my key?
<bobweaver> matanya, DO NOT  i repeate DO NOT paste bin this    gpg --list-keys
<SoshiX> DavidA: I have attempted to, I tried making a NTFS partition using the linux disc, but still got the same errors
<matanya> of course
<bobweaver> make sure that your name is correct like it is in the control file and everything like that has to be the same then     gedit ~/.bashrc
<bobweaver> matanya,  go to the bottom of the file and add this
<bobweaver> $ export DEBFULLNAME="Bob Dobbs"
<bobweaver> $ export DEBEMAIL="subgenius@example.co
<bobweaver> of cource matanya  make sure that that matches your gpg and what not
<sankey> how might i go about configuring a wifi interface? ifconfig only shows lo and eth0, but if there's a wifi card shouldn't there also be wlan0?
<bobweaver> matanya,    Do Not  put the $ in that I posted above    then save it and close it then in the terminal run                      source ~/.bashrc
<matanya> bobweaver: it was already there
<bobweaver> matanya,  ok that is a good thing was it like we have set up in the debian/control .copyright,changelog ?
<bobweaver> ex: Bob Weaver
<matanya> bobweaver: now they do
<bobweaver> matanya,  good now run   debuild -S sa        again
<matanya> bobweaver: debuild: unknown dpkg-buildpackage/debuild option: sa
<bobweaver> matanya,  see fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F    builds the debain package that you can then install it is in the dir above debuild -S sa   kinda preps fro launchpad and ppa's
 * Nogal is playing supertuxkart
<bobweaver> matanya,  ok let me try to make sure I have the correct syntax
<bobweaver> worked for me are you sure you are spelling it right ?   or are in the correct dircetory ? lets see a pwd
<bobweaver> matanya,  ^^
<matanya> /home/matanya/sandbox/hebrew-fonts-0.0.1
<bobweaver> matanya,  try it again      debuild -S sa
<matanya> same error
<bobweaver> er .... cd ../ && ls -al | pastebinit
<bobweaver> dont type er ......    lol
<David-A> SoshiX: dont format the partition with a linux tool. either format with a windows tool or leave unformatted. i believe (and that is pure paranoia of course) that if windows finds out linux has been poking around, he will punish you hard
<SoshiX> Yeah, That's why I tried writing 0s to the drive using GWScan, which is a disc-run hard drive utility
<SoshiX> The windows disc errors out before I can reformat
<David-A> SoshiX: so after 0-ing, did you try just partitioning and no formatting?
<SoshiX> I'm confused, can you partition without formatting?
<SoshiX> I always see them done together
<extropy> some partitions support resizing
<David-A> SoshiX: yea, gparted do that by default, but you can separate them. partitioning is saved in a partition table at the beginning of the disk and nothing else is touched
<dylan> I went to check for updates, got this (http://pastebin.com/zaqXy1mp)
<bobweaver> dylan,  what is pmcenery is the software old ?  is the ppa still up ?
<David-A> SoshiX: (that is, if you *change* partitioning and do not reformat, the paritions contains esentially garbage)
<merlin1978> Need to install   http://www.mucommander.com/index.php#download
<merlin1978> Can anyone help?
<xangua> dylan sounds like that ppa no longer exist or at least there are no packages for Precice
<dylan> bobweaver: I do not understamd, sorry, I'm not too good with this type of stuff
<bobweaver> dylan,  kinda 100% what xangua  said
<dylan> bobweaver: solutions?
<bobweaver> !ppa-purge | dlyan
<ubottu> dlyan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xj54y_> Hi
<dylan> so what package do I need to purge?
<bobweaver> dylan,  open terminal and     cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/       then do a ls
<bobweaver> What are the files that you see there dylan  please pastebin it the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !pastebin | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xj54y_> My gnome-session seems to be stuck in gnome-screensaver. I don't get any kind of password dialog and I noticed that the time is wrong (it seems to never advance). However, the mouse cursor is movable. I'd rather not restart X as I have work that needs to be saved. Any ideas?
<dylan> http://pastebin.com/usu0LTcc
<SoshiX> DavidA: I'm going to muck around with that a little bit, thank you for the help
<dylan> bobweaver:http://pastebin.com/usu0LTcc
<xangua> dylan bobweaver or just disable the ppa in Softwace Center, Edit, Sources....you people like to make the easy hard ;)
<bobweaver> dylan,  sudo ppa-purge pmcenery-ppa-precise.list && sudo ppa-purge pmcenery-ppa-precise.list.save && sudo apt-get --fix-missing  --fix-broken update
<bobweaver> xangua,  that would also work great << dylan  (I forget about that stuff sometimes so much more easy :S )
<dylan> bobweaver: my terminal just got WEIRD
<bobweaver> dylan,  please psatebin what happened plz
<dylan> bobweaver: first try (http://pastebin.com/2rYeBs70) second try (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146081/)
<bobweaver> dylan,  do what xangua said open ubuntu software center go to Edit-->software sources  then disable the one that is causing the errors then update again
<dylan> how do I know which one is not working
<dylan> ah
<bobweaver> dylan,  it is the pmcenery one
<matanya> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146085/
<wildboy211> Hello, i just upgraded my grandfathers computer from 9.04 to 11.04 and he has a realtek 8185 pci wireless adapter; the adapter worked out of box with 9.04 and i still have the disc for 9.04, as well as 11.04, and 12.04 - there is no other computers in the house and my USB adapter that had ndiswrapper and the windows driver is not recognized by ubuntu - is there anything i can do?
<dylan> bobweaver:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146086/
<bobweaver> \o/ matanya  what is this  ?   hebrew-fonts_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<matanya> it is the dev created without sign
<bobweaver> matanya,  also hebrew-fonts_0.0.1-1_source.changes     Great job !
<matanya> Thanks!
<bobweaver> matanya,  correct you can go in and fix now all you want just rebuild over and over again
<dylan> bobweaver: did you get my paste?
<matanya> I most appreciate your help
<matanya> bobweaver: rebuild is  debuild -S sa ?
<bobweaver> matanya,  there is also #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-packaging  feel free to drop by and once again great job
<bobweaver> matanya,  both    as fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F  makes a local debian package that you can install and test out
<monkers> does the drive priority of the sata drives in the bios have any affect on LVM?  mine changed up and now the install is telling me my OS drive is part of the LVM (even though its not?)
<bobweaver> matanya,  debuild -S sa means make stuff for launchpadd so you can upload to your ppa -S sa means that there is No other package that is the same and it is the first time that it is going to be uploaded
<wildboy211> anybody?
<bobweaver> dylan,  no missed it looking up
<dylan> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146086/
<wildboy211> trying to mount usb drive
<jimmy_lo> Hi, I use ubuntu 11.04, I set some terminal shortcut key which is originally disabled, how to disable it again?
<wildboy211> ill be back
<bobweaver> dylan,   did you go to software center and do what xangua  and i talked about above ? if so then you should not have to remove /purge it
<srunner123> question about Pidgin, I have it installed, and yesterday I was able to add IRC chat rooms to it, and now when I click the icon to start the program, it starts, but the interface that showed the chat rooms is not viewable, I have the title bar at the top of the monitor, but not GUI, any ideas on how I get it back???
<dylan> bobweaver: i removed the "problem" one
<dylan> did not realize I didn't have to purge again
<dylan> thank you
<jimmy_lo> Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<arooni-mobile> seems like i'm afflicted by this bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/905022 .. 1) after changing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ... how do i get alsa to reload without restarting my comp.  2) any other solutions you folks can think of?  i like listening to music on headphones and i could do it fine before a week ago just fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905022 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sounds from headphones on ThinkPad T420" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> matanya,  my fav manuals and guides for packaging is the debian maintianers guide and the Ubuntu packing guide this one http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/
<jimmy_lo> I know how to set back to disabled.
<matanya> I'll read it
<arooni-mobile> im not seeing the headphone channel in alsamixer
<bobweaver> matanya,  there is also meeting for motu and classes on #ubuntu-classroom
<matanya> will join there tomorrow
<bobweaver> matanya,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/
<bobweaver> matanya,  shows all classes I think , once again great job !
<matanya> Thank you so much!
<bobweaver> matanya,  np it was my pleasure it is always great to see new packaging developers makes for more great software
<EricL> On my  64-bit laptop I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS overwriting windows 7. I ran alongside windows before to test Ubuntu and it worked fine. Now that I installed it instead of windows I have no access to any wireless networks, none are appearing at all. Anyone know how to fix this? My network controller is an Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000.
<h00k> EricL: I would make sure you don't have a hardware switch that is diabled
<h00k> EricL: *disabled
<EricL> It's enabled, i tried disabling it and re-enabling it again, nothing happens
<wilee-nilee> EricL, here is a thread at the ubuntu forums on this card and 11.10, it may have info that is helpful.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350
<EricL> I'll take a look at it, thanks
<wilee-nilee> np
<wilee-nilee> EricL, I googled Centrino Wireless-N 1000. there are other hits as well, just for info if needed.
<sportsfreund> hallo
<sportsfreund> ich habe ubuntu über eine "Virtuelle Maschine" installiert
<sportsfreund> und möchte jetzt "openFOAM" installieren
<sportsfreund> allerdings funktionieren die "sudo" befehle nicht
<sportsfreund> kann mir einer helfen?
<Loshki> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Gallomimia> hey guys. what does one do to add users by the command line? useradd? what groups should i add this new user to? is there a util that i can use without the gui? i'm away from my ubuntu box right now
<somsip> Gallomimia: http://linux.die.net/man/8/adduser
<Gallomimia> i'm rather familiar with this tool. however i just ran groups as my initial user and i'm a little flabberghasted
<Gallomimia> on my ubuntu server i just add everyone to users and understand the implications
<somsip> Gallomimia: so what are you asking?
<Gallomimia> do i need a -g flag at all? what groups should i add to this user?
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, you can add users with user accounts this is a gui and can make a admin same as yours or a standard not super user access, this is on my 12.04 setup.
<GuyGuy> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to use a LiveCD with an external DVD drive?
<wilee-nilee> GuyGuy, yes
<Gallomimia> i'm not at the machine right now
<GuyGuy> It is!
<GuyGuy> wilee-nilee It is?
<MirtheN> provided your pcs bios will boot from usb/firewire or however your external drive is hooked up
<somsip> Gallomimia: default groups are listed here and seems mostly up to date though it refers to the *first* user, so includes admin http://serverfault.com/questions/11488/what-are-the-default-groups-assigned-to-the-first-user-in-ubuntu-server
<Gallomimia> GuyGuy: this depends on your motherboard and bios settings. usb device
<Gallomimia> right.
<Gallomimia> thanks that should give me some detail
<somsip> Gallomimia: np
<wilee-nilee> GuyGuy, yes you may need to use the boot menu outside of the bios, mine is triggered with f12 at powering on your key or keys may be different.
<MirtheN> GuyGuy: need to hit up your BIOS, find the boot devices and boot order, make sure you can list that exernal drive
<GuyGuy> Oh! THANK YOU!
<GuyGuy> So much, I forgot about that!
<GuyGuy> Thank you all for your responses!
<Gallomimia> like booting from a usb stick
<MirtheN> mmhm
<GuyGuy> Ah, okay.
<Gallomimia> i even worked with machines which i needed to boot from floppy, and had to use usb floppy external
<Gallomimia> and it considers them all the same type
<GuyGuy> Goodbye fello internet people!
<Gallomimia> cheers
<GuyGuy> May your beard never grow thin!
<MirtheN> god, havnt used a floppy in maybe 15 years
<Gallomimia> good info. one more question about useradd under ubuntu. does it, by default, add the group of the same name?
<Gallomimia> or should i do that first?
<somsip> Gallomimia: from man:  By  default,  each  user in Debian GNU/Linux is given a corresponding group with the
<somsip>        same name.
<Gallomimia> sweet thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> I found an interesting problem. Using Unity, if you dump coffee on your keyboard and have to use the on-screen keyboard, you can't type more than one letter in to the dash
<OerHeks> is this biff_ some sort of malware? he is comming in and out every 2 minutes FOR DAYS NOW ! feel insecure with those types of guests.
<Seven_Six_Two> because it loses focus as soon as you click. when you click the dash again, the letter is still there, but it's highlighted and can't be unhighlighted so that you can click the second letter of whatever you're searching for.
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: seems like a bug in Life::clumsiness_setting()
<pzn> I have an internal server with no DNS configured (empty /etc/resolv.conf). network is small and has no DNS server. "snmptrapd" still tries to resolv and takes 5 seconds to "accept" a trap. how to fix this? need quick traps without waiting dns timeout
<eighthand> Hello
<eighthand> All?
<somsip> !ask | eighthand
<ubottu> eighthand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<timfrost> pzn: Ensure that you have an entry in the server /etc/hosts for all of the devices that are sending traps.  And ensure that  the 'hosts' entry in /etc/nsswitch.conf read 'hosts: files', with no other sources.  If you change /etc/nsswitch.conf, restart snmptrapd
<eighthand> OK
<Guest36404> xubuntu is ne of the heaviest distro i ever used
<Charleey> Hello, im having a problem with my laptop and cdrom, every cd i put in it reads as if it was empty, have tried same cds with another pc and work fine, any help?
<KM0201> Charleey: are you sure the cdrom drive isn't bad?  how are you burning the ISO?
<pzn> timfrost, the nsswitch.conf solved the problem. thanks!
<KM0201> Guest36404: the sad thing is, they claim its "light"
<Charleey> KM0201,  cdrom worked fine on windows.
<KM0201> hmm, well, how are burning the cd?
<Charleey> on another pc
<KM0201> something is obviously going on in the burn process... have you tried booting a USB? (assuming the machine can, and you have one available)
<KM0201> lol, on another pc?   thats funny
<fn-troll> Charleey: Is it the same machine? I.e. are you dual-booting windows and ubuntu?
<Charleey> fn-troll, nope just ubuntu, but i worked fine
<Charleey> KM0201, i dont think it has anything to do with the buring process, cds work fine on my desktop and my other ubuntu lap
<KM0201> ok.
<Charleey> it*
<Charleey> it didnt even loaded the cds, nothing happened at all, it does now but they appear as blank cds
<nickdanger> flip the cd over :)
<Charleey> shit it works now, thanks nickdanger!!
<nickdanger> np
<Charleey> nah jk
<Charleey> its fucked up
<nickdanger> haha..sounds like
<IdleOne> !language | Charleey
<ubottu> Charleey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Charleey> oh ok, my bad
<jagginess> EricL, lsmod |grep ipw
<n2diy> I want to move some files of an other computer on my LAN, but when I try and connect to it using filezilla the connection is refused. Do I need to install an ftp server on the other box?
<jagginess> n2diy, actually openssh would be fine.. just ask filezilla to connect sftp
<jagginess> n2diy, install the openssh server on the serverbox of course.. filezilla is the client
<n2diy> jagginess, ok, so the other box needs to be set up as a server, openssh or ftp?
<n2diy> jagginess, I can ssh into the box.
<Seven_Six_Two> if there are a lot of files, I've found nfs to be a lot faster than ssh
<n2diy> nfs?
<Seven_Six_Two> network file system. nfs-kernel-server in synaptic
<Seven_Six_Two> install on both computers. put entry in to /etc/exports on box that is sharing, then sudo exportfs -ra
<Seven_Six_Two> add entry to other computer's fstab and sudo mount -a
<n2diy> Seven_Six_Two, ok, that's what I thought nfs was, didn't know about the kernel server. I'm just moving some pics from a box with a card reader to this one that can't read sd cards.
<Seven_Six_Two> ooh sorry. I may have jumped in to soon. they're both linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh nm then. sorry. ssh for you!
<n2diy> Seven_Six_Two,  yes, both linux boxes.
<Seven_Six_Two> nautilus has "connect to server" option, instead of filezilla.
<KM0201> !scp | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Seven_Six_Two> I use that with split screen (F3) to move files
<KM0201> it can definitely be handy
<Seven_Six_Two> and connect to server through ssh
<KM0201> man this channel isn't near as busy as it used to be
<medajke> Hi everybody
<medajke> I have some problem
<monkers> could someone help me recover my system and LVM array? i've managed to really muck things up :l
<monkers> hey medajke
<lotuspsychje> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<medajke> I can't to install unetbootin
<medajke> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<KM0201> are you installing from the package manager?
<Xue> hello
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, did you add a new repo without the keys?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<medajke> KM0201 - I installed from software center
<medajke> hey )
<medajke> can somebody help me?
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, I assumed so, but that doesn't answer my question.
<medajke> no/ I did't
<medajke> how to do that's?
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, if you add a new repo, that would appear in the software centre as well.
<KM0201> medajke: open a terminal and  sudo apt-get install unetbootin    and give us the exact error it gives you
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, how do you add a new repo? There are a few ways. one is to add it directly to /etc/apt/sources.lst or you could add it with synaptic. You can also add repos and ppa's from the command line.
<KM0201> unetbootin shouldn't require "adding a repo"
<KM0201> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> no, but I was thinking another repo could have been added that offered it as well.
<KM0201> and second, most of the time a package will still install if it's just a keyring issue, it will just tell you there are untrusted packages
<medajke> Seven_Six_Two  can you write me in a new window dialog?
<KM0201> Seven_Six_Two: it still doesn't matter, unetbootin is in the default repos... there shouldn't be any "untrusted packages".
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, write you what?
<KM0201> medajke: if you do what i said, we can try to help you..
<medajke> about my problem.. what I must to do
<Seven_Six_Two> medajke, yes, what KM0201 said. I prefer to keep support in the main channel where everyone can benefit.
<Guest_> Out of curiosity, anyone have any advice when ubuntu crashes to the point magicsyskey won't do anything? Aside from shutting it down via the power button?
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest_, cursing.
<KM0201> Seven_Six_Two: ?
<Artemis3> Guest_, video... or another hardware issue
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest_, When does it do it? I have had a bad video driver cause that
<Murd0ck> hey question on proxy
<Guest_> Whole system just locks up
<KM0201> Seven_Six_Two: you should stick to support rather than trying to play OP, he didn't say anything out of line
<Seven_Six_Two> KM0201, who?
<KM0201> you didn't see what you typed?
<Murd0ck> my friend in chile is trying to get to hulu yet Hulu detects proxy's now. how do I get around this?
<Seven_Six_Two> KM0201, Yes, where I declined pm for a good reason?
<Artemis3> Murd0ck, is that ubuntu support question?
<KM0201> lol, nevermind... /chuckles
<Murd0ck> chat room then?
<Artemis3> Murd0ck, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-es-cafe
<monkers> is there a way to force ubuntu to install grub on a specific drive after selecting use entire disk?  when i went through the install it put it on /dev/sda which is an LVM drive of mine... i'd rather have it on the OS drive and then have the bios boot it first?
<Guest_> Perhaps this isn't the right place for questions concerning a locked up Ubuntu...
<KM0201> Guest_: have you tried checking the logs to see if there's any details about why its locking up?
<Guest_> I can't, it's sitting beside me, frozen
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest_, it is, but that kind of lock-up is hard to diagnose, because you can't recover, and it's no longer logging. What are you doing when it locks?
<Guest_> I was watching a video through firefox and went to change workspaces to open a new window
<Seven_Six_Two> if magic keys don't work, turn it off. It's not going to recover.
<KM0201> Guest_: what graphics card?
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest_, have you blown the dust out recently? heat can do that, so can damaged/faulty hardware
<KM0201> lol
<Guest_> yes, but that laptop is known to run very hot...
<KM0201> it could be freezing up due to heat.
<KM0201> try putting it ona cooling pad and see if this begins to alleviate the problem.
<lwizardl> i am trying to redo the partitioning on a drive using gparted. the drive is /dev/sdd and has partitions 1,2,3 what I want to do is delete 1&3 and then move 2 to the begining of the drive. how can i do this
<Guest_> Very possible, can't say I've ever had that happen to me. Thanks though
<monkers> is there a way to force ubuntu to install grub on a specific drive after selecting use entire disk?  when i went through the install it put it on /dev/sda which is an LVM drive of mine... i'd rather have it on the OS drive and then have the bios boot it first?
<Artemis3> lwizardl, gparted is a graphical interface, you click the partitions, select (or push) delete partition and then "apply"
<KM0201> yeahm, i'd use gparted for that if possible
<Seven_Six_Two> lwizardl, can you back up p2 to p3?
<lwizardl> Artemis3, right,but i won't let me move the 2nd partition
<KM0201> it should.
<jagginess> monkers, your bios should let you boot to that drive then, you'll have to edit the bios screen
<lwizardl> Seveas, no it is a 400gb hdd and I don't have the free space to copy to spare drive to just make it a single partition
<Seven_Six_Two> move part2 data to part3, delete 1 and 2 and create new partition, move data from 3 to 1
<wolfslord> So, can anyone help me with Minecraft under Ubuntu 12.04??
<jagginess> monkers, you can boot into linux, then at commant prompt do grub-install /dev/<your HD>
<MK`> How do I restart my sound driver? It's all messed up.
<jagginess> MK`, relogin ?
<lwizardl> Seveas, the partitions are 50gb | 270gb | 50gb
<Artemis3> lwizardl, apply the changes first, then move
<MK`> jagginess I'm not going to go through all that trouble, there has to be a way to restart it without that
<lwizardl> did that
<Artemis3> lwizardl, you might need to right click / unmount partition if it has the lock icon
<Seven_Six_Two> lwizardl, ooh, I don't think you can do that..
<jagginess> MK`, sounds like you're not sure if you fixed it.
<lwizardl> Artemis3, they aren't mounted, it just won't let me move the partitions around.
<lwizardl> i think I will have to blank the drive which sucks
<luftikuss> I wonder what logfile logs the earliest steps of an Ubuntu 12.04 computer. (steps before /var/log/dmesg sets in.)
<Artemis3> lwizardl, if you deleted all other partitions, it should be easy, or just enlarge the remaining partition to use the previous space, then shrink it again :)
<MK`> I got it. Killing and restarting pulseaudio did the trick.
<luftikuss> I wonder what logfile logs the earliest steps of an Ubuntu 12.04 computer bootup. (steps before /var/log/dmesg sets in.)
<lwizardl> Artemis3, it won't let me move it, but it will let me resize it. so i'll try that
<jagginess> MK`, the time you spent type that, is the same amount of time it takes for me to relogin
<Seven_Six_Two> dmesg is kernel message buffer. I don't think anything is earlier
<jagginess> tsk
<jagginess> Seven_Six_Two, bios boot messages :)
<MK`> jagginess I actually use ubuntu for programs that need to continue running :V
<Seven_Six_Two> jagginess, but is there a log file?
<jagginess> MK`, you should try to use the 'switch user' feature.. it wont hangup your running programs
<jagginess> Seven_Six_Two, for the bios? lol
<wolfslord> My java is not running graphical programs. I'm using Oracle Java 7. What should I do?
<luftikuss> Seven_Six_Two: But I remember having heard that there is some earlier logging.
<Seven_Six_Two> wolfslord, what's the error? do you have more than one jvm installed?
<Seven_Six_Two> luftikuss, possible, I don't know
<andrew2325> yo
<wolfslord> Yes. I just tried to completly remove openjdk, but I don't know if it worked.
<luftikuss> Seven_Six_Two: Ok. Thank you for commenting.
<jagginess> wolfbyte, is it a .sh file?
<jagginess> wolfbyte, if "which java" in shell works, then java is there
<wolfslord> There is a program I'm trying to run. It should open a window but when I run it nothing happens. When I open the system monitor java is just sleeping doing nothing.
<Seven_Six_Two> java -showversion
<wolfslord> java version "1.7.0_05"  -- That's the version I got
<jagginess> wolfbyte, how are you launching it?
 * jagginess looks at the mouse button
<wolfslord> I tried "java -jar name.jar" and right clicking it and choosing openjdk 7
<wolfslord> but now openjdk is removed
<andrew2325> if i switch to mostly 32bit programs, do you think nod32 would stop crashing numerous things?  i don't want to change the whole os but change some of the packages.  this is sort of comical, but it's actually functioning without too many problems.  i got rid of gnome and kde though
<Seven_Six_Two> does it say OpenJDK anywhere when you do -showversion?
<andrew2325> and got rid of xfce
<jagginess> if i remember correctly webstart may be able to launch .jar directly
<IlikeMoose> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wolfslord> Seven_Six_Two, no
<jagginess> wolfbyte, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webstart
<jagginess> wolfbyte, also the project for that .jar may provide launching tips.. what project is it
<wolfslord> mcpatcher from pclewis on github
<wolfslord> https://github.com/pclewis/mcpatcher
<wolfslord> jagginess how do i use this webstart to open my program?
<Seven_Six_Two> can you use wine and the exe?
<wolfslord> i don't have wine and it's kind of a philosophy of mine try not to use it. If i ever need wine I think it would better to simply run Windows.
<wolfslord> but despite that. Doesn't wine enables windows viruses under ubuntu?
<andrew2325> wolfs there are some apps whose developers who would not mind if you used wine or mono
<Seven_Six_Two> unless it's for a one-off piece of software
<PicCard> wolfslord: you can always virtualize
<inflex> hiya,  how can I make Ubuntu stay in standard text/console mode until GDM/LDM starts?
<ansgar_n_> I accidentally wiped a hard drive that I wanted to keep. I ran a recovery program which found a lot of it and stored it on an external disk. I'd like to go through each of the recup_dir.X directories and copy the images to a specific directory, renaming them somehow to avoid any conflicts.
<andrew2325> i personally run a wine app or two and avoid windows mostly
<Seven_Six_Two> inflex, remove quiet from grub
<inflex> ansgar_n_: fun,  many ways you could do that, perhaps using "find", or ls -laR or xargs
<inflex> Seven_Six_Two: tx.
<ansgar_n_> find /media/USBDisk/ -name "*.jpg" -exec cp '{}' /home/ansgar_n/Pictures/frombackup/'{}'-`date '+%Y%m%d%H%M%S'`.jpg \; isn't working because the '{}' includes the path and I don't know if there is anything more detailed than %S for date. is there another way to do this?
<wym> hello
<wolfslord> PicCard, sure I can not a bad ideia, but kind of inconvenient. I wanna let that as a last resource.
<inflex> Seven_Six_Two: would 'splash' be the converse of 'quiet' ?
<inflex> ansgar_n_: how about using jpeg tools to pull the creation date of the JPEG image and some other data and use that?
<Seven_Six_Two> inflex, I don't think so. just remove quiet
<inflex> hmmm.. quiet wasn't in the list - oh well
<PicCard> wolfslord: wine has come a long long way. It is a really good program...
<ansgar_n_> inflex, that would be great except that the {} will still bone me i think
<monkers> hey im in the ubuntu server install at the end where it installs grub.  its asking if i want to install to the first harddrive, but, i'd like to pick it on my own.  do i click yes/no or go back ?
<wolfslord> PicCard, my concern is about Windows virus and malwares. Don't they became a danger once I enable Wine?
<ansgar_n_> inflex, oh i see, not using {} in the output filename...
<crimsonmane> wolfslord: no they are not a danger in WINE. you don't use WINE's internet explorer to browse the web
<inflex> ansgar_n_: what about 'basename'
<PicCard> wolfslord: what are you trying to run?
<inflex> ansgar_n_:   basename /usr/bin/sort     =>       Output "sort".
<Seven_Six_Two> inflex, remove both quiet and splash
<inflex> Seven_Six_Two: ta
<wolfslord> PicCard, Minecraft. Sometimes crashes but ok. The problem is that I'm trying to install a mod to allow high quality texture packs
<Seven_Six_Two> from /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then run sudo update-grub
<andrew2325> there's always a danger of malware on any system, but you don't see it quite as much on linux.  that doesn't mean it won't occur and doesn't currently occur either though
<wolfslord> PicCard, this mod is a .jar program just like minecraft. But it refuses to run.
<ansgar_n_> inflex, sounds good. trying...
<Xue> how install gnome2 on ubuntu12.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> Xue, gnome-classic
<Xue> it's not gnome2
<inflex> ansgar_n_: np, good luck
<PicCard> wolfslord: VMware won't work for games. Wine is the way to go
<andrew2325> any good packages like kicker used to be for kde without a milllion other desktop environemnt related packages being required?
<PicCard> PicCard: You should create another wine environment just I
<Xue> Seven_Six_Two,it is not what i want.
<PicCard> Fre
<Seven_Six_Two> Xue, gnome-session-fallback?
<PicCard> /me freaking tablet
<Xue> Seven_Six_Two,no.
<rexis> how can i make my terminal set as root, rather than typing sudo before each command
<Seven_Six_Two> Xue, if that's not gnome2, then what is it?
<xangua> Xue: gnome2 is no longer maintained
<MirtheN> use su to switch user
<cfhowlett> rexis: su -i
<ferni> rexis: sudo -i or sudo -s
<rexis> thanks
<wolfslord> PicCard, Minecraft was supposed to run with only java. That's the way it works on Mac. But it frustrates that there a lot of issues when i try to run.
<xangua> Seven_Six_Two: gnome fallback mode, wich Looks Like gnome2
<cfhowlett> *sudo -i*
<Seven_Six_Two> oh. isn't there a project that continued it? like cinnamon or something?
<Seven_Six_Two> I thought it was in use in maybe fedora or some other distro.
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe mint
<andrew2325> i'm just going to use perlpanel
<wolfslord> Seven_Six_Two, it's Mint
<andrew2325> tasty
<andrew2325> ty
<kandinski> when running add-apt-repository, what could an error like this mean? 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.')
<Xue> i found ubuntu 8.04 is used today.
<andrew2325> i still have a redhat 6.2 disk and a debian 5.1 disk
<andrew2325> a corel linux disk
<kandinski> Xue, where was that system running?
<andrew2325> but i would advise against it
<PicCard> wolfslord: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12930
<Seven_Six_Two> I have redhad 6.1 still shrinkwrapped in box
<Xue> someone told me in the internet.
<andrew2325> :)
<kandinski> I have a shrinkwrapped copy of Quake III for Linux
<Xue> http://www.ubuntuhome.com/ubuntu8-04.html  kandinski
<kandinski> the one that came with the Windows DVD and a piece of paper telling me how to get the linux executable from Icculus's website
<Xue> http://www.ubuntuhome.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/2012-07-31-105122%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png
<Xue> this pic linke gnome2 .but it's xfce4.
<wolfslord> PicCard, still if it have a linux version that is supposed to run with java. Is not that preferable? Just like the site mentions.
<xangua> Xue: 8.04 is no longer supported, the only ubuntu version still supported that uses gnome 2 is lucid 10.04 wich has support for another 9 months
<Seven_Six_Two> Xue, it's not supported any more, and it's not easy to upgrade from an unsupported version
<xangua> 8 months :P
<Xue> yes,i know. but what i want is gnome2. b
<Xue> because i use it about many years.
<andrew2325> you'd probably have to manually remove and install the new package names to get that to work with new repositories
<Seven_Six_Two> Xue, is there something specific that you need that only gnome2 offers?
<Xue> oh,i should sleep now..
<andrew2325> you can get a new disk from osdisc.com or ubuntu for dirt cheap
<Xue> Seven_Six_Two, just because i like it.
<killer_> how do i install packages in my college computrs running ubuntu 7.10
<Xue> ---------------------
<cfhowlett> !eol|kill_u:
<ubottu> kill_u:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seven_Six_Two> killer_, you have to change the repo in sources.lst to point to the eol servers
<andrew2325> and some package names have definitely changed
<killer_> i m not allowed to upgrade
<rexis> I messed up a command in terminal, now its like stuck, how do you quit a running command or get back to prompt?
<Seven_Six_Two> killer_, than you'll have trouble installing software
<Seven_Six_Two> the servers are at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Seven_Six_Two> rexis, ctrl+c
<rexis> ty
<Seven_Six_Two> killer_, what do you need to install? you might have a $HOME/bin
<Seven_Six_Two> killer_, but you won't be able to use apt
<andrew2325> we need salsa flavored combos
<RhanisRho> I just installed windows 8 RC and it mucked my grub, so I tried installing grub as in grub-install to /dev/sda and now I just get... GRUB> at boot. Can someone please help me put back my grub screen w/ the different os opstions on it?
<RhanisRho> I'm on a livecd right now, so I can access the machine.
<andrew2325> Rhanis, i often find those answers by googling something like "ubuntu live reinstall grub"
<andrew2325> i forget things i don't use every day, though i may know enough to work around them and other weird errors at times
<andrew2325> one of those thangs amigo
<andrew2325> don't use it, ya lose it
<kandinski> re-asking: does anybody know what this error can be due to? 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.')
<Seven_Six_Two> RhanisRho, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<andrew2325> when do you get the error kandinski
<kandinski> andrew2325: when trying to add-apt-repository
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need install ruby 1.9 in ubuntu 12.04
<mah454> I need repository for ruby 1.9
<andrew2325> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ruby
<andrew2325> ?
<andrew2325> might be the wrong repo
<andrew2325> or another type of network error
<andrew2325> oops
<rexis> so when im sudo from sudo -i then i type ls in my home directory nothing shows up, while not root my folders/files show up anyone know why that is?
<ke5pcv_10-4> Why won't Gparted or the ubuntu installer let me resize my Windows7 partition?
<ke5pcv_10-4> on my samsung laptop
<andrew2325> rexis, permissions?
<root_> hello
<andrew2325> ke resizing a partition can be dmaging
<rexis> yea it messed up my windows install
<root_> andrew is it so ?
<rexis> when i did it
<andrew2325> could be
<ke5pcv_10-4> it has never messed me up
<andrew2325> i'd try using chown
<root_> yeap while dual booting
<HackerII> me either
<HackerII> worked fine
<root_> swap memory :S
<ke5pcv_10-4> any sugestions on why it won't let me?
<bohemian9485> rexis, when you use the sudo -i command, you become the root user, and your home will be /root, that's why no file shows up
<root_> dual boot of backtrack :( how to do this ?
<rexis> do you have space before/after the partition to move it, i think it has to be unallocated space...or free space
<andrew2325> ke scan it for errors and run the disk defrag in windows first
<root_> along with win7
<rexis> thanks bohemian
<andrew2325> youd have to cd /home/rexis
<ke5pcv_10-4> andrew2325 I ran check disk
<root_> :|
<andrew2325> sorry i wasn't anymore helpful.  took that as a given
<root_> am new here irc :D
<bohemian9485> rexis, you are welcome
<andrew2325> any bad sectors ke?  are you using disk encryption in windows ultimate or enterprice?
<Seven_Six_Two> rexis, I think sudo -i   switches you to /root
<ke5pcv_10-4> nope just Windows 7 home pre.
<root_> will u pls tell best irc client ?
<andrew2325> bad disk maybe
<andrew2325> your install disk
<ke5pcv_10-4> nope it doesn't have any bad sectors
<andrew2325> might be scratched or something
<ke5pcv_10-4> I did it via USB
<root_> oops
<ke5pcv_10-4> using yumi
<jaxdahl2> if i'm running precise and want to use a newer version of a particular package that is in quantal, but not upgrade my whole system to quantal, is this something that is commonly done? what's the best way to accomplish this?
<andrew2325> run the disk self check
<Seven_Six_Two> root_, xchat and irssi
<root_> my message not showing ?
<root_> thanks 762 !
<andrew2325> people do that from time to time jax, but often it requires a good number of packages to be upgraded
<andrew2325> (dependency hell)
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, it is frequently very difficult because a newer release will have newer dependencies
<jaxdahl2> Seven_Six_Two, it's not a heavy package, it's the 'magic' package
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, I don't know what that is. perhaps you could download the source and compile it by hand
<jaxdahl2> it's a VLSI program
<IdleOne> jaxdahl2: it is not a good idea to mix sources like that.
<root_> 762 how you copying nick ?
<IdleOne> !tab | root_
<ubottu> root_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Seven_Six_Two> root_, what do you mean?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Aaron> !tell root_ about root
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<root_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rexis> !tell rexis about root
<ubottu> rexis, please see my private message
<IdleOne> root_: for example if you type Idl and hit the TAB key one time it will auto complete to IdleOne
<root_> owh
<root_> IdleOne, nice
<root_> thank you IdleOne
<root_> in xchat only IdleOne ?
<riflzim> Hi! Could any kind soul help me look for a program? I'm trying to identify the thing that looks like a graphical version of 'top' on the right-hand side of this screenshot: http://www.screenlets.org/images/0/05/UbuntuJauntyGrey.jpg
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, you can try the deb from launchpad
<IdleOne> root_: most irc clients have this feature
<andrew2325> perlpanel is pretty cool to use in wmaker
<bohemian9485> riflzim, are you refering conky?
<root_> hmm pretty cool IdleOne
<andrew2325> if you're looking to get away from huge desktop environments
<riflzim> bohemian9485, - thanks! The name was on the tip of my tongue.
<bohemian9485> riflzim, by the way, that's a nice pic =D
<xj54y_> My gnome-session seems to be stuck in gnome-screensaver. I don't get any kind of password dialog and I noticed that the time is wrong (it seems to never advance). However, the mouse cursor is movable. I'd rather not restart X as I have work that needs to be saved. Any ideas?
<andrew2325> control alt f1
<DrManhattan> what is the modern equivalent of rcconf
<root_> how to install flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz IdleOne
<andrew2325> X will still be there
<riflzim> bohemian9485, hehe - I thought so too.
<root_> IdleOne, which linux distro using
<andrew2325> try using ps to see if it's hung
<andrew2325> ps aux | grep "xorg"
<DrManhattan> I need some kind of ncurses based app to enable./disable services on my default runlevel
<BentFranklin> A windows box won't start.  I want to boot off a Ubuntu CD to examine the disks.  I have a 12.04 installation iso made already.  Will that work as a Live CD?
<Seven_Six_Two> BentFranklin, yes
<bohemian9485> BentFranklin, yes
<andrew2325> the default disk  download is by default a live disk
<rexis> is there an easier way to copy and paste in terminal, other than right clicking?
<BentFranklin> Sweet, thanks!
<andrew2325> bohemian is it time for the rhapsody?
<jaxdahl2> what do you think about doing 'sudo apt-get -b source -t quantal magic'
<andrew2325> middle click
<bohemian9485> rexis, shift+ctrl+v
<andrew2325> selet and middle click to paste rexis
<bohemian9485> andrew2325, :)
<andrew2325> haha
<rexis> thanks
<andrew2325> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN51VU-Zf5M
<root_> how to start private chat bohemian9485 ?
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, I believe you may have to have both releases in your sources.lst
<jaxdahl2> i basically followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Recommended_alternative_to_pinning
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, in which case you don't want to upgrade! Can't you just install the deb from launchpad?
<DrManhattan> I need some kind of ncurses based app to enable./disable services on my default runlevel - what is the modern equivalent of rcconf?
<jaxdahl2> Seven_Six_Two, i could, but this way is nicer i think
<bohemian9485> root_, I'm a new user too so I don't know that either, still trying out irc
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, initctl
<root_> oh k bohemian9485
<BentFranklin> I have a script that sends an email but I didn't expect it to work yet because I never told postfix an external email account name/server/password from my ISP, yet I got an email anyway!  How is that possible?
<Seven_Six_Two> jaxdahl2, do you already have a build environment installed?
<root_> irc nice only tech chat always i wanted this
<root_> how to config polipo with irc ?
<kandinski> andrew23
<andrew2325> yo
<jaxdahl2> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<andrew2325> o
<root_> Seven_Six_Two, ?
<root_> brb
<OerHeks> what is polipo, root_ ?
<bohemian9485> OerHeks, I think that's for TOR network
<root_> OerHeks, its proxy service
<kandinski> sorry, mispaste
<bohemian9485> time to restart my pc :)
<andrew2325> it's mainly for activists so they don't get in trouble in dangerous areas or in the future
<andrew2325> but it's been known to be used for bad
<root_> could extent polipo to irc ?
<andrew2325> i'm sure it'd be possible
<root_> bad :|
<Seven_Six_Two> root_, why do you want to do that?
<andrew2325> there's a big debate over it's uses to get unsuitable materials for anyone
<andrew2325> not just iffy
<andrew2325> like big no no's
<root_> dont know but wnt to explore new things ! Seveas
<andrew2325> like eatin balogna sandwiches for life no no's
<DrManhattan> initctl is a command line - Im looking for whatever the modern equivalent of rcconf please
<root_> ke5pcv_Perseids, ? how u changed nick
<andrew2325> init
<ke5pcv_Perseids> ./nick
<root_> auto lkick :O
<andrew2325> update-rc.d
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, how about bum
<DrManhattan> all the service names are wrong and nothing is properly checked with bu,m
<DrManhattan> bum
<root_> ./nick inverse ?
<DrManhattan> what is this app? http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/services-of-ubuntu.png
<andrew2325> i feel like inside out boy tonight
<root_> have to put in terminal ? ke5pcv_Perseids
<DrManhattan> it's built in and it'll make for a decent substitute until I find a good ncurses substitute
<andrew2325> he got the swing going to fast, and it flipped him inside out
<root_> haha :D
<ke5pcv_Perseids> root_ nope downloading pmagic
<andrew2325> terrible cartoon
<andrew2325> but i feel that way
<root_> pmagic partition magic ?
<Derpian> don't use partition magic
<Derpian> use gparted
<ke5pcv_Perseids> tried
<Derpian> Ok
<ke5pcv_Perseids> didn't work
<andrew2325> any idea about installing 32bit packages on a 64bit system?
<andrew2325> without reinstalling the OS
<ke5pcv_Perseids> it's a mofo to get it to work
<root_> how to install app in linux with out using respirotory ?
<Derpian> andrew2325, 32 bit packages should work on 64 bit
<andrew2325> compile the source
<andrew2325> or dpkg -i
<Derpian> root_, Get a .deb file or compile the source
<root_> ke5pcv_Perseids,  :|
<root_> compile ? how :| am new here
<root_> i downloaded firefox and then just extracted and using
<DrManhattan> what is this app? http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/services-of-ubuntu.png - it's built in and it'll make for a decent substitute until I find a good ncurses substitute
<andrew2325> yea, you'd have to download the source code, unpack it, then more than likely run something like:  sudo ./configure && sudo make && make install in the target directory
<andrew2325> oops sudo make install
<rexis> root_: I like this tutorial for compile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<root_> oh after extracting we could us make , make install ?
<andrew2325> eggscelent rexis
<root_> thanks rexis !
<andrew2325> you'd need to configure it more than likely root_
<andrew2325> but it may just be a make && make install
<andrew2325> deal
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, gnome-session-properties
<root_> ok andrew
<andrew2325> does anyone remember loki games?
<root_> i wonder what is full form of tar
<andrew2325> i noticed there are some newer nonfree software suites that use the same installer
<andrew2325> thought it was odd
<DrManhattan> Seven_Six_Two, that's startup applications, I need services settings please
<andrew2325> since loki died ten years ago
<Maccer> Does anyone know where to report package issues?
<root_> brb
<andrew2325> bugzilla
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DrManhattan> OMG, seriously? there's no actual app other than this bum app to control your services ?
<Maccer> !ubuntu-bug wine1.5
<Maccer> ohhohohoho lulz, they meant the terminal
<OerHeks> Maccer, i think wine issues will not be handled, because it is a binairy blob
<Maccer> OerHeks:  Wine is open source?
<OerHeks> no.
<andrew2325> yes
<diverdude> I installed some software using checkinstall thinking that it could be easily removed again, but when i do sudo dpkg -r leptonica i get this error: dpkg: warning: while removing leptonica, directory '/usr/local/lib' not empty so not removed. Why is that coming when it should be easy to remove again?
<andrew2325> lgpl i think
<Maccer> It's a problem with package dependencies.  It's searching in wrong places for packages, and it requires keyring now for some odd reason.  It can't find my nvidia or opengl drivers without me having to symlink to it
<DrManhattan> WHat is the replacement for rcconf in Ubuntu 12.04 - even a gui replacement will do - anything but bum please
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, it looks that way. Except for the terminal, which is now pretty easy
<DrManhattan> sure.
<banxi1988> hi，i have a windows installed in a Removable hard disk，and I have add grub2 to it.
<banxi1988> below is the cmd have exe:sudo grub-install --force --boot-directory=/media/Win8 /dev/sdb1
<andrew2325> this is putting me to sleep
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, what are you trying to do?
<banxi1988> and i know i cant use :#update-grub
<banxi1988> who can help me?
<DrManhattan> Seven_Six_Two, enable/disable services
<OerHeks> andrew2325, is right, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine bugs should be reported @ http://bugs.winehq.org/
<DrManhattan> check and see what services are enabled
<andrew2325> you an add app logs to the winehq database also
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, have you tried jobs-admin?
<drounse> i havent been here in forever
<Maccer> I'll have to be back... this is odd.
<andrew2325> when will the next set of precise upgrades be coming through?
<andrew2325> anyone have any idea?
<k0d3g3ar> andrew2325: do you mean patches, or full update?
<andrew2325> patches
<k0d3g3ar> andrew2325: when they are done
<andrew2325> i don't mean a distribution upgrade
<loome> what command can one type to get the distro one is using? basically if I type this `command`, I get something like: Ubuntu 12.04, Slackware 12, etc. back
<andrew2325> it's been a while, so i was wondering
<DrManhattan> DUDE
<DrManhattan> seriously
<k0d3g3ar> andrew2325: I get patches daily on Linux Mint.  Got two today
<DrManhattan> how is there no app to manage services
<DrManhattan> this is ridiculous
<andrew2325> i'd type sudo dpkg
<andrew2325> see if it's installed
<andrew2325> k0dg3ar, i think what i'm experiencing is because i'm not using the default set of packages
<andrew2325> i ditched gnome/kde/xfce
<k0d3g3ar> andrew2325: so you are just getting Kernel updates, etc. right?
<ferni> DrManhattan: there is! its called "service" :)
<DrManhattan> No.
<andrew2325> yea, i got a few almost two days ago
<lwizardl> if I was wanting to take my printed documents and keep them as digital scans. What file format would be the most future ready and high resolution? tiff?
<k0d3g3ar> andrew2325: you probably are basically just running Debian then
<DrManhattan> sysv-rc-conf
<Seven_Six_Two> DrManhattan, probably because nobody has seen a need for a gui.
<DrManhattan> thanks for the help
<andrew2325> lol
<andrew2325> yea, something like that
<DrManhattan> Seven_Six_Two, yeah, that must be it
<andrew2325> it was originally ubuntu
<k0d3g3ar> lwizardl: you want to store TIFF?  You know how big those files get?
<andrew2325> i was thinking about changing to the quantal repositories
<drounse> how is kubuntu vs vanilla kde?
<andrew2325> garbage
<andrew2325> wmaker with perlpanel
<Seven_Six_Two> I sense your sarcasm, but what else could it be? There's a huge need, but it's impossible to create?
<lwizardl> k0d3g3ar, yeah i know how large they can be. but I am looking for a way to store the scans and never end up with a pixelated mess being stretched to fit the page
<DrManhattan> Seven_Six_Two, I found it. It's called sysv-rc-conf now. THanks for telling me what I do and dont need. I really needed some help with that.
<DrManhattan> after all, I don't really know what I need
<jaxdahl2> PDF/A?
<andrew2325> DrManhattan, sorry I couldn't help you much.  I don't mess with my runlevels too much these days.  don't use it you lose it
<DrManhattan> andrew2325, it's all good, if you don't know you dont know
<andrew2325> too many cigarettes and alcohol in my teenage years to say the least
<DrManhattan> I didn't know either :)
<monkers> grub wont install on /dev/sdc - any ideas why?  what are the requirements to be able to have grub installed by the ubuntu installer?
<Seven_Six_Two> I thought sysv-rc-conf was for the old (deprecated) system
<Seven_Six_Two> discarded in favour of upstart
<k0d3g3ar> lwizardl: we just use PDFs for everything.  Has worked great for 12 yrs or so
<merlin1978> how to create shortcut for test.sh
<john2x> can I tar the backup folders created by rsnapshot? it won't make them unuseable?
<lwizardl> k0d3g3ar, yeah but when you are scanning do you scan direct to a pdf file or scan to like jpg/png/tif/etc and then store them as a pdf
<andrew2325> merlin ln -s ./test.sh /move/to/test.sh
<andrew2325> i think
<k0d3g3ar> lwizardl: direct to pdf.  We have a high end industrial scanner, but we use Acrobat to 'import from scanner'
<geirha> andrew2325: That will create a symlink pointing to itself
<andrew2325> you sure about that
<geirha> andrew2325: quite
<andrew2325> obvious a symlink to tiself
<andrew2325> should it be reversed
<andrew2325> someone asked about making a link to a script
<andrew2325> looks right to me
<andrew2325> it may have been implied that the script was being moved, but they were asking about a link.  i'm sleep typing this.  that works.
<andrew2325> brb
<smartboyhw> Oh, hi
<DrManhattan> Seveas, if sysv-rc-conf doesn't work, I'll be irritated
<DrManhattan> it will hurt my feelings and buttocks
<DrManhattan> it works
<andrew2325> potato salad
<smartboyhw> andrew2325:?
<smartboyhw> Please go to #ubuntuforums for a char
<andrew2325> sounds good for breakfast later
<smartboyhw> *chat
<smartboyhw> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calahan> hi
 * smartboyhw waves at Calahan
<diverdude> according to http://karytech.blogspot.dk/2012/05/opencv-24-on-ubuntu-1204.html there should be a libopencv-dev package available in the repo. However im running an older version of ubuntu and i cannot find that package. Are they using different repos so i cannot install this package for my OS?
<OerHeks> diverdude, i see version 2.3.1-7 available in 12.04, maybe if you enable backports ?
<OerHeks> !info libopencv-dev
<ubottu> libopencv-dev (source: opencv): development files for opencv. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-7 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 35 kB
<smartboyhw> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in precise
<smartboyhw> ...
<diverdude> OerHeks: how do i enable backports?
<smartboyhw> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 155 kB
<OerHeks> diverdude, go into software centre, on top panel > edit > software sources
<Marzata> what is the -y option in install for?
<OerHeks> Marzata,  -y, --yes, --assume-yes  ~ Automatic yes to prompts
<micutz> hello guys
<OerHeks> Marzata, see man apt-get
<andrew2325> zello
<bitbarron> Can I install Ubuntu on Mac hardware?  I thought I had the .iso burnt to a CD, but couldn't get the Mac to boot to the CD, and therefore was unable to answer this question.
<OerHeks> bitbarron, i do not own a mac, but there is plenty of help on the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<smartboyhw> bitbarron: There is a amd64+mac and powerpc install cd
<howardgrigg> hey guys - if I install a server version of ubuntu but then decide I want to add a GUI how tricky is it?
<smartboyhw> howardgrigg: Shouldn
<smartboyhw> be diffcuit
<smartboyhw> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> howardgrigg, ubuntu-desktop package
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntu-server for tath
<smartboyhw> *that
<OerHeks> howardgrigg, a gui for what? you could install any desktop on top of it, or a light one
<bazhang> smartboyhw, /msg ubottu
<OerHeks> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<IdleOne> smartboyhw: there is no nee to go to #ubuntu-server to get help with installing the GUI.
<IdleOne> need*
<howardgrigg> OerHeks, well initially I'm just going to use it as a pled media server and torrent downloader but if I want to use it as an HTPC later on then I'll need something..
<howardgrigg> *plex
<micutz> i have a problem, i can't update my fresh ubuntu 12.04 because after that the graphical environment want start.
<howardgrigg> I was looking at Ajenti for management - anyone used it?
<andrew2325> what happened before the graphial environment crashing micutz?
<rexis> do we have a bashrc file that exec bash scrips everytime we open terminal
<rexis> in ubuntu
<IdleOne> rexis: ~/.bashrc
<rexis> ty
<IdleOne> welcome
<andrew2325> make sure you use background apps or things like fortune rexis
<andrew2325> because if one loads in the foreground, you might end up with a headache and 18 frozen bubbles
<andrew2325> lol, i know you know better than frozen bubble, but ya never know
<Marzata> OerHeks: thanks!
<rexis> i dont know what your talking about
<rexis> i dont know what fortune is
<rexis> i cant figure out how to open bashrc
<andrew2325> oh it's a script that tells you a fortune like a fortune cookie sort of
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<micutz> andrew2325 nothing hapend, after installing the updates i restarted the pc and it login's in the terminal mode
<andrew2325> and most commandline programs have -B or -bg switches
<micutz> but before installing the updates everything was allright
<andrew2325> i used to run into a problem, i'd load an app from the terminal, and i'd need to load another one without wanting to go through the menu to open another xterm
<andrew2325> micutz try sudo lightdm restart
<andrew2325> micutz, also make sure your desktop environment didn't get removed by autoremove
<micutz> andrew2325 now i'm at work but when i will get home i will try to do like u said
<rexis> what are these files with . in front? .bashrc
<andrew2325> k
<andrew2325> hidden files, config files
<IdleOne> rexis: . dot files are hidden
<rexis> how do i open the existing .bashrc
<micutz> andrew2325 and if the desktop environment have'd been removed what should i do ?
<nothingspecial> nano ~/.bashrc
<nothingspecial> rexis:
<IdleOne> rexis: in terminal, sudo nano ~/.bashrc
<brandonj> rexis: same way you'd open any other file.
<brandonj> IdleOne: no! :|
<nothingspecial> don't do it with sudo rexis
<IdleOne> brandonj: nothingspecial assuming he wants to edit the file
<nothingspecial> nope
<brandonj> IdleOne: there shouldn't be any need to use sudo to open a file in his home directory
<nothingspecial> then root will own it and everything will go wrong IdleOne
<IdleOne> hmm, oops, my bad sorry.
<IdleOne> rexis: don't use sudo.
<andrew2325> micutz did you use gnome, kde, or xfce
<zgr> hello, I have troubles with network, my WAN interface (eth0) sometimes stops working - web pages don't load and I can't ping any internet ip - network unreachable. After executing ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 internet works again. That's my /etc/network interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146315/ What can be the cause?
<andrew2325> micutz i would try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm                             if it is not there
<micutz> yea, but i chosed ubuntu for unity :)
<andrew2325> zgr set it to auto
<dileep> bluetooth not search
<zgr> andrew2325: it is already: auto eth0
<andrew2325> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces/ auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n allow-hotplug eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp                                 replace the \n with a new line
<andrew2325> oops
<andrew2325> remove the / after interfaces
<andrew2325> should have paste binned that. i ran into a problem with the default network-manager package also
<andrew2325> mine auto starts now on it's on.  i removed gnome-network-manager and network-manager also
<brophat> what program should I use to fill out a form that is in a pdf file?
<andrew2325> it's typocentral over here tonight.  i'm tired
<Remsi> does anyone know how / where I can download the latest netbook version of ubuntu?
<brandonj> Remsi: I don't think they still maintain a specific netbook version
<IdleOne> Remsi: there is no longer separate iso's for netbook.
<Remsi> what is recommended that I install on my netbook?
<brandonj> Remsi: recommended by who? ;)
<IdleOne> Remsi: the regular Ubuntu iso is also for netbooks
<andrew2325> i'd use debian and skip the desktop environment install
<andrew2325> then install gnu/step
<Remsi> I run ubuntu desktop on all my other machines...
<Remsi> how intensive would the 32bit desktop version be on my netbook?
<brandonj> Remsi: ubuntu will work fine on a netbook
<brophat> anyone have problems filling out a form that is in a pdf file?
<brandonj> Remsi: if you're concerned about performance you can use xubuntu
<andrew2325> it depends remsi
<andrew2325> how much memory does the netbook have
<brophat> when I save the pdf document all of my field entries are invisible unless you click on the field, then the entry shows
<dileep> bluetooth not search hpmini leptop
<Remsi> I'm still running version 11.10 (netbook version) on it
<Remsi> I wanted to upgrade
<Remsi> 2gb memory
<Remsi> 1.6ghz
<hack3r> hi?
<Blue1> howdy tex?
<andrew2325> i have 8gb of memory, and i don't use xfce, kde, lubuntu, or gnome on my laptop normally
<andrew2325> bog central
<hack3r> hello all! can someone please help me!? i have two very simple questions. 1 how can i enable two finger scroll on my ubuntu 10.10 ALSO can i install the NEW ubuntu store as seen on 12.04? thank you
<DrManhattan> init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (2185) terminated with status 1
<DrManhattan> help!
<andrew2325> if you have a decent connection hack3r, you won't need to download a whole cd
<andrew2325> you can do a distribution upgrade
<andrew2325> google ubuntu 10.10 distribution upgrade
<IdleOne> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<andrew2325> i forget the switch to the update manager
<andrew2325> thanks ubottu
<IdleOne> hack3r: 10.10 is no longer supported, you really should upgrade, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hack3r> well thing is i personally dont like gnome3 or it's unity at all.. so i want to stick with gnome2
<andrew2325> i don't like it either hak3r
<andrew2325> but you should upgrade, and gnome-classic will be in the list of wm's
<hack3r> andrew2325, thats why i just want to attempt to enable two finger scroll and possibly install the NEWer looking ubuntu store
<hack3r> andrew2325, yea but again it's not the same.... i feel like its a little more sluggish too... well for this laptop anyways
<andrew2325> i agree
<andrew2325> i have a faster laptop hak3r, and i don't even use gnome.  i use gnustep
<IdleOne> hack3r: 10.10 is no longer supported, we can't help you. This channel does not support 10.10 anymore.
<andrew2325> support police
<hack3r> IdleOne, you support 10.04 but not 10.10? that makes no sense....
<islandmonkey> hack3r: 10.04 is LTS release
<IdleOne> hack3r: sure it does. 10.04 is a LTS. 10.10 does not receive any security updates.
<hack3r> islandmonkey, so if i downgrade im welcome here? ....PFFFFFFTTT
<islandmonkey> hack3r: Y U NO UPGRADE AND USE GNOME CLASSIC?
<andrew2325> bog central islandmonkey
<islandmonkey> It's pretty close what it was
<hack3r> islandmonkey, haha. because man... gnome3 is poop. themes are a pain in the ars too.
<andrew2325> staring at the sun made islandmonkey crazy
<islandmonkey> hack3r: Y U NO UPGRADE AND DO SUDO APT-GET INSTALL XUBUNTU-DESKTOP?
<IdleOne> islandmonkey: Please stop that
<islandmonkey> It's the closest thing you can get to GNOME 2
<hack3r> islandmonkey, GNOME FTW!!!
<hack3r> islandmonkey, yea cuz it uses...what mate..or cinnamon BS
<nothingspecial> hack3r: gnome 2 is gone, finished, over. No point realy discussing it in a ubuntu support channel
<andrew2325> just upgrade and ditch gnome/xfce/kde/lxde altogether bud
<islandmonkey> hack3r: Linux Mint is the best place to go to.
<hack3r> nothingspecial, that brings tears to my eyes....
<luftikuss> I wonder what logfile logs the earliest steps of an Ubuntu 12.04 computer bootup. (steps before /var/log/dmesg sets in.)
<hack3r> islandmonkey, yea i heard that its the closest...but in reality its just more BS packages installed...
<hack3r> well... looks like i have no other choice.... 11.04 here i come!!
<islandmonkey> hack3r: Well GNOME 2 is dead like it or not. There is 3 choices I have given you there.
<hack3r> see you guys on the other side... :/
<diverdude> if i am installing a lib, where would be an appropriate place to untar it and run the installation from?
<shael> Hello, I have a problem in shell script, I'm trying to get the result of a command with a pipe in a variable. Can someone help me ? Exemple non-working : res=`ps aux | grep abc`
<islandmonkey> diverdude: Unconverted files of code or .so files?
<andrew2325> ps aux | grep "abc"
<diverdude> islandmonkey: its basically a lib with source files from which i need to run autotools
<andrew2325> not sure shael
<shael> Hum sorry actually my exemple worked... I simplified it too much, actually what i wanted is : cmd="ps aux | grep abc"; res=`$cmd`;
<andrew2325> i'd have to rtm
<andrew2325> oh shael
<andrew2325> there may be more than one ab
<andrew2325> ooops
<andrew2325> abc
<andrew2325> if there are.  it's going to throw an error
<pourtech> how can I make Ubuntu based PC  free access from Widows based PC?
<islandmonkey> diverdude: Untar it somewhere in /home, compile them into .so files and when the .so files are all compiled place them in /usr/lib.
<diverdude> islandmonkey: ?
<diverdude> islandmonkey: ah ok
<andrew2325> so figure out the exact name i suppose shael
<diverdude> islandmonkey: so could i delete the src files after im done?
<shael> andrew2325: i'll try to do that thanks
<islandmonkey> diverdude: Yep.
<andrew2325> shael hope that helps some bud
<D3xteR> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<D3xteR> Help!
<islandmonkey> This is nice, no questions in 3 minutes
<DJones> Shssh
<joubin> Was wondering if anyone here could point me to a guide that will help me share my ethernt through a wlan. I saw something in the past that had to do with ifconfig. I dont have gui acess to this machine. only through ssh
<MadsRC> you jinxed it :P
<islandmonkey> *evil laugh*
<subdesign> whats the difference is a hdd is mounted and i "activate" when I go to this drive?
<subdesign> *is->if
<nothingspecial> shael: res="$cmd" not `$cmd`
<monkers> how do i remount my raid array md0 in my new install of ubuntu? i have the /etc/mdadm files if needed
<me13> can someone here help me or is everyone aslepp
<me13> ?
<kharon> what's up?
<DJones> me13: People are awake, but you need to ask your question first
<Shadow`> any way to copy files through ssh from 1 server to an other?
<kharon> shadow use psftp
<DJones> !scp | Shadow`
<ubottu> Shadow`: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Shadow`> almost
<monkers> can someone help me get my raid array back up and running? and in fstab
<Shadow`> nvm
<Shadow`> useless
<tnm> Hellow! How come https sites are not working? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<me13> can someone point me in the right direction to understanding the market depth chart like on this website
<me13> http://bitcoinity.org/markets?exchange=all
<islandmonkey> tnm: What's your browser?
<tnm> google-chrome and firefox
<m0ar> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing from a USB and I was wondering if I could get some help.
<islandmonkey> !ask | Guest25323
<ubottu> Guest25323: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tnm> islandmonkey, google-chrome and firefox
<islandmonkey> Hmm, dunno if it's both.
<islandmonkey> Sorry
<islandmonkey> Perhaps you could ask in #firefox
<tnm> well in both gmail, facebook is not working
<UbuntuStart> Im having trouble installing Linux. I expected a set-up when booting from USB but I'm stuck in GRUB4DOS, and was wondering what to input from here to complete the installation and whatnot. What to do now?
<DJones> !alis | me13: You probably need to find a bitcoin channel, the alis bot might help you find one, or you could ask in #freenode to see if they're aware of one,
<ubottu> me13: You probably need to find a bitcoin channel, the alis bot might help you find one, or you could ask in #freenode to see if they're aware of one,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tnm> islandmonkey, i'm havving ubuntu in virtualboxc
<UbuntuStart> anyone?
<UbuntuStart> lol
<islandmonkey> tnm: Well as I said, I can't help you I don't know sorry - that turns the tables even more:)
<islandmonkey> !patience | UbuntuStart
<ubottu> UbuntuStart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alocer> is it ok to install kopete on gnome or anything else except KDE ?
<islandmonkey> Alocer: Yes.
<Alocer> ty islandmonkey
<tnm> islandmonkey, sorry, htttp://gmail.com and https://facebook.com are notr working. https://www.virtualbox.org/, https://ims.nea.org/JoinNea/ is working...
<tnm> strance...
<tnm> islandmonkey, www.facebook.com is working until I login
 * NoFace hi ppl
<psychogenik> noob question, if I update to the latest stable kernel will I still get updates?
<islandmonkey> psychogenik: Yes
<fidel> psychogenik: why not? installing a kernel is at the end just another package
<ThinkT510> psychogenik: we can't support you if you use kernels outside of the repos
<psychogenik> where can I find the kernels ubuntu 12.04 supports?
<ThinkT510> psychogenik: in the repos
<fidel> psychogenik: via the default sources?
<ThinkT510> !info linux-generic | psychogenik
<ubottu> psychogenik: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<fidel> psychogenik: lets turn your question around: what kernel version are you currently running and what is apt offering?
<spanther> since I've made the update, I can't watch flash streams anymore xD
<psychogenik> 3.2 and I wanted 3.5
<fidel> psychogenik: afaik 3.5 is not available in the current 12.04 sources
<[omicron]> Hi guys
<psychogenik> oh ok thanks
<islandmonkey> What's so exciting about 3.5?
<nothingspecial> psychogenik: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/07/call-for-testing-1210-kernel-on-1204.html
<islandmonkey> Anything new that effects the end user?
<psychogenik> someone told me the newer kernels are better for laptops
<nothingspecial> you can help test the 3.5 kernel by adding that repository
<[omicron]> someone using likewise-open in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (LTSP) ?
<lib1> Hi, I'm trying to prepare a cryptsetup partition for my home and a cryptswap but boot process cant't find devices
<lib1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042139
<lib1> what else should I do?
<extrasolar> sup
<Anomie21> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my images working on my homepage here http://ablemagazine.co.uk/ ? This is what is says on the place I downloaded the theme. I can't find any other information and the theme author won't answer my emails.[Insert image in a post/page using Custom Field. In the Excerpt mode (see example in the homepage) it shows a thumbnail size, in posts page it shows a full size image.]. I've tried check
<orated> Hello! I'm getting following errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146431/ - after every package installation. How can I fix the SquidGuard error?
<Auzy> Anomie21, Could be anything.. But, not related to Ubuntu at all
<extrasolar> try #web
<somsip> Anomie21: you probably need some wordpress support. Not really the place here...
<Auzy> Anomie21, its wordpress, jump onto wordpress
<xubuntu> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU F
<xubuntu> UCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FU
<extrasolar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<yl0w> moin
<Anomie21> Auzy: somsip: wrong channel soz
<somsip> Anomie21: heh :)
<extrasolar> spammer above
<Auzy> apparently..
<spanther> since windows 8 metro insanity, i decided to go linux completely! :-) i ordered intel 3570k (with HD4000) and intel chipset mainboard linux certified now :-)
<spanther> steam comes to ubuntu soon too :D
<caixa> what motherboard did you get spanther?
<spanther> caixa, wait I'll check
<spanther> with my android galaxy tab 2 tablet :>
<MirtheN> yeah the whole win8 crap, and valve going that direction turned me back to linux again
<caixa> spanther, i also just switched to ubuntu after seeing win8 ;p
<caixa> spanther, bit harder to setup and fix little problems, but once you get it setup its very nice
<spanther> caixa, Intel DB75EN (has Intel B75 chipset) is FULLY linux certified! (business board) I've double checked! It has a suse novell and one red hat certification! :-)
<MirtheN> only problem ive had so far is world of warcraft doesnt run very well for me, even after tweaking the crap outta it and my system
<vldcnst> I'm having an issue with a local ubuntu 10.10 install and a live USB created with unetbootin: somehow if I boot from the USB some ubuntu files get mounted, is this a known problem?
<caixa> spanther, nice you got a fast boot board, the post takes like 2-3 secs
<ThinkT510> vldcnst: 10.10 is no longer supported
<caixa> spanther, with an ssd youll be able to boot to the desktop in 5 sec easy
<spanther> caixa, and one of the cheapest ones too! 75€ for 1155 socket :)
<spanther> with B75 (3rd gen i3,5,7) support
<vldcnst> ThinkT510: well, okay. I'm not allowed to touch the HDD files, I'm just trying to boot a live distro and it doesn't work
<caixa> spanther, wish i had fast boot, its so nice ;p
<spanther> i didn't know if fastboot works with linux too, but that sounds nice :D
<ThinkT510> vldcnst: what liveusb are you trying to boot?
<spanther> but i'm happy i decided for intel. bulldozer from amd is so insane... 140w tdp wtf? i read this and then directly decided for intel lol. 77w tdp there and i5 3570k has newest HD4000 :-)
<vldcnst> ThinkT510: multiple, I tried debian 6 and backtrack (what I had on hand)
<ThinkT510> vldcnst: we only support ubuntu here
<vldcnst> ThinkT510: this is a ubuntu issue
<spanther> HD4000 is best for linux (open source drivers) to game with steam later (native client coming soon 2012 with Left4Dead) :D
<coldpizza72i> Im tring to connect to a samba server that I set up on my ubuntu machine, After I enter my username/password , that part is successful but it tells me there was a problem mounting the drive i try to mount
<ThinkT510> vldcnst: howso? you are attempting to boot some random liveusb and messing with 10.10 which is no longer supported
<spanther> caixa, i don't really care for fastboot :P i don't boot every few seconds xD
<fidel> good point - i dont get that boot-speed discussion myself .... most computers gets bootet once a day ...not 40 times hwere the diff from 5 to 60 sec might matter ;)
<spanther> yep
<spanther> I dont use ssd too
<spanther> only inside my small aleutia solar powered pc
<spanther> which is fanless silent :D
<caixa> convenience
<spanther> come ubuntu-offtopic channel for further offtopic :P
<coldpizza72i> If I want two shared folders in my samba server would it cause a problem if both were "[share]" or am I supposed to rename it to share1 and share2 or something
<coldpizza72i> not even sure if i can rename it
<orated> Hello! Is there a bug in the packaging of SquidGuard? With reference to my previous question on errors due to squidguard installation  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146431/
<ThinkT510> orated: search the bug tracker to see
<fidel> coldpizza72i: a shared folder should have an individual name iirc
<ThinkT510> !launchpad | orated
<ubottu> orated: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fidel> so use: share1, share2 if those are both located on the same server ...at least that would be my way
<coldpizza72i> fidel: ok I changed it, but it still wont let me mount them
<coldpizza72i> fidel: any ideas?
<fidel> coldpizza72i: how about focusing on a single share to start with - anbd consider checking your logs for error output. just as idea
<coldpizza72i> fidel: are you talking to someone else in the same msg
<stanley_> Hello gents
<coldpizza72i> anbd?
<stanley_> anyone here well versed in cromium lime/vanilla?
<fidel> coldpizza72i: no i am not - but anyway focus on the channel not on a single person as i am somehow busy myself right now ;)
<ThinkT510> stanley_:
<ThinkT510> stanley_: are you talking about chromium browser
<stanley_> I've been trying to boot a live usb .dmg of the most current version of chromium build by hexxeh
<stanley_> I wiped xp, installed ubuntu using the live usb method
<stanley_> I've been attempting to follow the instructions for ubuntu on hexxeh's blog, but I'm not well versed in terminal
<stanley_> so I always get, "operating system not found" when I boot to the newly created .iso
<Shadow`> ur using ubuntu and u try to install a .dmg?
<Shadow`> why not use .deb
<stanley_> I'm not familiar with that format
<fidel> .dmg is usualy somekind of archive designed to be mounted on osx stanley_
<Shadow`> .dmg is OSX
<ThinkT510> !deb | stanley_
<ubottu> stanley_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<coldpizza72i> fidel: what logs should i log at, both /var/log/messages and /var/log/daemon.log are empty
<stanley_> sorry, .iso files
<stanley_> not .dmg
<stanley_> here are the instructions from the blog, When I enter these commands in terminal it doesnt work: "At the shell, run the following (where sdX is your USB stick and ChromeOS-Lime.img is the path to the IMG file you extracted): dd if=ChromeOS-Lime.img of=/dev/sdX bs=4M"
<TheSarge> I am trying to install Ubuntu but my thumbdrive is broken, is there a way to just create a Partition on my HDD and extract the iso to it, then install from that?
<ThinkT510> stanley_: chromeos has nothing to do with ubuntu
<stanley_> i know, but I'm using ubuntu as a last resort to create the boot usb
<stanley_> Every method I used in XP failed
<ThinkT510> stanley_: be careful using dd
<wilee-nilee> stanley_, have you tried unetbootin
<stanley_> YES
<stanley_> like, 6 different ways
<ThinkT510> stanley_: where is the img file?
<stanley_> desktop
<ThinkT510> stanley_: and what is your usb? sdb?
<stanley_> sdb?
<ThinkT510> stanley_: do you have the usb plugged in?
<stanley_> hah, yes of course
<ThinkT510> stanley_: run sudo fdisk -l
<coldpizza72i> Could someone take a look at my samba config... I can authenticate fine but not mount
<coldpizza72i> http://ideone.com/TljBC
<paulus68> is there a way to search in a txt file for characters like é,à,& enz and indicate on which line this can be found?
<heroandtn3> open that file by a editor then search
<Auzy> grep paulus68
<paulus68> heroandtn3: that would be the easiest part but I would like to have it in a bash script of some sort which makes it faster to treat especially when you have file with more then 50.000 lines to cover
<paulus68> Auzy: how would I achieve this?
<somsip> paulus68: loop with LINE coming < file, then grep $LINE. Use a counter to track the line number
<paulus68> Auzy: by preference it would be helpfull that I get an output file where all the lines with special characters are found
<Auzy> paulus >  XXX
<Auzy> Either way. you can do it by scripting
<Auzy> you could also use awk maybe
<paulus68> Auzy: do you have an example or tutorial which I can use to find it
<Auzy> you'd have to google it.. if you think you might need it often, it could even be worth learning Bash scripting
<coldpizza72i> fidel: do you think you could take a look at my config file to see if you notice something wrong http://ideone.com/TljBC
<Auzy> You could also code something quickly in php / Perl.. it doesn't take too long
<paulus68> Auzy: I know just a little bit of scripting
<Auzy> If you know how to use Perl, or even PHP, you could code it in that
<Auzy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6161338/searching-string-in-a-file-and-outputting-the-line-number might help paulus68
<Auzy> or grep.. I have no idea.. I'd have to look at it lol
<Auzy> easiest way.. Just use a GUI tool..
<somsip> paulus68: grep - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2124010/grep-regex-to-match-non-ascii-characters
<somsip> paulus68: reading a file in bash http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-read-entire-file-line-in-for-loop-240016/
<paulus68> somsip: thx
<new2net> Is this the appropriate channel for help with Evolution (the built in IMAP/SMTP client)?
<DrManhattan> sigh - how do I select my sound card as the audio out device?
<DrManhattan> pasomething?
<DrManhattan> I am getting dummy audio right now
<ThinkT510> new2net: depends if you are running a supported version of ubuntu
<new2net> ThinkT510, 11.04.
<ThinkT510> new2net: then you are in the right place, welcome
<islandmonkey> *starts a welcome party for new2net*
<ThinkT510> new2net: unfortunately i can't really help you since i know nothing of evolution or thunderbird
<DrManhattan> I have snd-hda-intel in my list of loaded modules
<new2net> oh :| i'm such a dummy... ok there's a button on the bottom left of Evolution that toggles "work online/offline"
<bioman> Hello :)
<bioman> Using 12.04 Server at work, and now there is a proxy. Haven't found, even if Google is my friend, where the config file is...
<sfjgk> morning all. I'm trying to compile some code that I've pulled from github. It should work, but for some reason I'm getting glib errors as in, undefines referneces to glib when i'm compiling. I installed libglib-dev, it's definitely there, but I just can't compile.
<res22> can you pastebin the errors
<sfjgk> yeah sure, hold on
<ThinkT510> sfjgk: got build-essential?
<TJ-> bioman: proxy for what? you need to be more precise
<sfjgk> http://pastebin.com/LMu5GjDK
<sfjgk> ThinkT510: yep
<bioman> TJ-: for apt-get to access Internet
<sfjgk> ThinkT510: IIRC, make is in build-essential, so i might have noticed :)
<TJ-> bioman: You want apt to use an HTTP proxy, is that correct?
<bioman> TJ-: yep
<ThinkT510> sfjgk: just so you know, there is also checkinstall to make things a little easier
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | sfjgk
<ubottu> sfjgk: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TJ-> bioman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto/#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<TJ-> sfjgk: Is 'libglib2.0-dev' installed?
<sfjgk> yeah
<bioman> TJ-: thanks ! Have a nice day :)
<TJ-> sfjgk: That's the package that contains, for example, the declaration of g_hash_table_new_full() ... so I'd be looking at the results on ./configure to check which libraries it found. Look especially at the config.log
<sfjgk> I think the error is in the makefile but I'm not overly sure. It says to use glib there, so it should be using glib. I found some talk on the internet of static linking an dynamic linking, my thoughts are that because its doing a lot of compiling maybe theresa syntax error or something in the makefile, meaning the symbols in one executable don't seem to takj to another one
<sfjgk> there isn't a .configure for this one :(
<sfjgk> or a configure for that matter
<TJ-> sfjgk: I'll try here; what's the git repo?
<sfjgk> https://github.com/nwf/nwf-openamd-localizer
<DrManhattan> Please - anyone - I beg for help - I cannot get my audio device to show up
<DrManhattan> it shows up in alsamixer but all I get in pulseaudio is dummy output
<TJ-> sfjgk: Are you building on 64-bit?
<sfjgk> no, 32 bit.
<sfjgk> I've always had endless issues with compiling things on 64, so when I was asked to setup this rfid kit, I went for a 32bit ubuntu on this laptop.
<TJ-> sfjgk: I've added the x86_64 bit include path, and just installed libpcap0.8-dev .. getting closer ;)
<sfjgk> ohhh
<TJ-> sfjgk: OK, I am now reproducing your exact errors
<sfjgk> hmmm ok
<sfjgk> ah yeah, I removed -Werror from the cflags in the makefile too.
<[omicron]> Hi guys... someone using likewise-open ??  I have some password issues and I don't know why... Could anybody help me?
<michelelv> ciao
<michelelv> !list
<ubottu> michelelv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> sfjgk: Strange!
<sfjgk> TJ-: just out of interest, did you have to change the location of glib in the makefile? I had issues last night where the glib location on the makefile wasn't what it was on the filesystem
<jerry_l> lol !lis
<TJ-> sfjgk: No ... so far all I've done is add the 64-bit include path to CFLAGS: -I/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include
<sfjgk> ahhh ok
<sfjgk> that explains that then
<TJ-> sfjgk: We've got a linker error but the symbols we know should be in libglib-2.0.so
<sfjgk> as on i386 ubuntu i had to set that to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include/, it was missing the $arch-linux-gnu bit
<sfjgk> hmm yeah
<sfjgk> i didn't think it was quite right, but I'm not really knowledgeable in code areas
<TJ-> sfjgk: Yes, that's a result of Debian/Ubuntu switching to Multi-arch
<TJ-> sfjgk: I've checked that symbol: objdump -T /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0 | grep g_hash_table_size
<TJ-> 0000000000038650 g    DF .text	0000000000000039  Base        g_hash_table_size
<sfjgk> hrmmm so it's there then.. :/
<TJ-> sfjgk: This is problem with 'ld' not knowing the libraries - has to be
<sfjgk> ohh
<sfjgk> ahh yes
<sfjgk> i was getting libpcap linker errors too
<sfjgk> so ld is in a bad mood about something?
<michelelv> ciao
<michelelv> !list
<ubottu> michelelv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> michelelv  please stop
<sfjgk> smells like bot
<MonkeyDust> smells like listalian
<DJones> !piracy | michelelv
<ubottu> michelelv: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<smartboyhw> !offtopic | michelelv
<ubottu> michelelv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<islandmonkey> Is this some sort of sockpuppet thing going on here? There are many italians joining this channel and just typing in !list.
<bioman> Back :)
<__sjh> hi all, i'm playing audo from my phone, connected to my machine via bluetooth as a audio input ... if i go into settings > sound > input i can see hte input level fluctuating so it's coming over bluetooth fine .. how do i now get it coming out my machines speakers?
<sfjgk> TJ-: Would ld be looking at $LD_LIBRARY_PATH at compile time?
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  an italian here explained once: italians have no internet-culture like we do -- also: read in the newspaper, a businessman got snapped because he was hosting a large scale piracy site or something
<TJ-> sfjgk: no, that's for executables to find additional libraries
<sfjgk> ah ok
<bioman> Infact, I need Internet access through HTTP Proxy for all the apps that need Internet. Working fine for apt-get (/etc/apt/apt.conf) but Internet connection needed for wget and so on...
<denys> hello. Can anyone help me w/ my problem? I wanted to watch a hd video on my note, when I was tunning windows it was running, and when I start the video it tells me that it searches for video codecs and then crashes
<emman> anyone tried to install Sikuli?
<denys> not tunning, running
<michelelv> ciao
<emman> ciao
<emman> anyone tried to install Sikuli?
<michelelv> !list
<ubottu> michelelv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<edgarin> Hi!, somebody knows if a Vortex86MX CPU works with ubuntu natty?
<sfjgk> edgarin: does it support CMOV instruction?
<emman> every second somebody joins here or leaves
<emman> quantity but where is the qlity?
<emman> anyone here answers anyone else?
<bazhang> emman, patience
<bazhang> emman, what exactly is Sikuli
<ThinkT510> emman: people only answer if they know and want to help
<emman> I see
<emman> sorry
<emman> Sikuli is used to automate things around linux
<bazhang> emman, link
<ThinkT510> !find sikuli | emman
<ubottu> emman: Found: libsikuli-script-doc, libsikuli-script-java, libsikuli-script-jni, sikuli-ide
<sfjgk> TJ-, if the issue is with ld, could I theoretically put -L/where/libs/are and it would see them?
<bazhang> emman, its an ide then?
<emman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlNSA-7gnEg
<TJ-> sfjgk: I think it's more fundamental than that from what I'm seeing here. I tried that just in case but it didn't work
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install sikuli-ide    emman
<denys> so I cannot wathc any video
<denys> lol
<denys> can anyone help?
<bazhang> denys, on windows?
<denys> noo
<denys> 12.04 LTS
<andrija> hello everyone!
<denys> I can watch online but not offline
<bazhang> denys, so install ubuntu-restricted-extras , play with vlc or mplayer
<TJ-> sfjgk: I think I have it
<sfjgk> oh?
<denys> bazhang, will try that
<andrija> i need some advice for installing  android side by side with ubuntu and win7...how can i do that without grub?
<TJ-> sfjgk: need to check and test... it appears its not finding the correct sonames
<emman> dthanks a lot
<res22> I wouldn't do it without grub
<res22> what else would you use
<res22> hardly.. lilo ;)
<sfjgk> ahh
<denys> so I tried installing VLC, and this what I get
<denys> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<denys> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<andrija> something like ubuntu did with wubi installer without grub maybe?
<new2net> I'm using 11.04 (Natty). Evolution, the SMTP client, is showing this error: "IMAP command failed: Login only available under a layer.". Am I right in assuming "layer" means SSL/TLS?
<sfjgk> LILO's pretty nasty when it comes to error message verbosity...
<res22> you could install it in a VM, but other than that I don't think there's a wubi-like installer
<epzil0n> andrija: use Windows boot loader? There's EasyBCD to easily manage the boot loader and add/remove entries..
<DrManhattan> what is the console command to run something continuously, or at least at foo intervals
<DrManhattan> never mind - watch
<denys> so I tried installing VLC, and this what I get: Package dependencies cannot be resolved This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<andrija> virtual box performance sux..so im going full install.ill see what i can do with easy bcd
<IronMan2> hey guys, I had problems w/ ATI proprietary drivers a while back (radeon 5850, dual monitors). The drivers completely screwed up everything (disabled one monitor, called the  other one "laptop") I'm re-installing Ubuntu now, should I just not install any drivers?...
<andrija> is there any free alternative to easybcd?
<epzil0n> andrija: yes it does if you don't got sufficient hardware, i'm running triple boot with windows and didn't want to mess with it so just used EasyBCD, yes there's a free alternative
<epzil0n> andrija: just fill in some name and email and then download it ;) http://neosmart.net/download.php?id=1
<andrija> epzil0n thanx for help
<IronMan2> hey guys, I had problems w/ ATI proprietary drivers a while back (radeon 5850, dual monitors). The drivers completely screwed up everything (disabled one monitor, called the  other one "laptop") I'm re-installing Ubuntu now, should I just not install any drivers?...
<epzil0n> andrija: np and good luck! ;)
<anonymous_> lol
<sfjgk> hmm i do love projects with a complete lack of documentation..
<codemagician> how do I remount a --bind mounted file system?
<caboose89> hi all! Quick question; whats the best way to set up a SH script to run on startup? I've tried google / the forums, but havnt found anything that works for me :/
<BotaniCar|2> if you're using a GUI, there is a 'startup tasks' in 'system' > 'preferences' (there is in Debian, something similar is surely in ubuntu
<islandmonkey> caboose89: You can also use cron
<Onixs> i do it in init
<ferni> or /etc/rc.local
<caboose89> Its command line i'm afraid; no gui. I tried etc/rc.local , but it doesnt appear to run. Does it need to be executed by a different user?
<shafeeq> hello, how do i make ubuntu 12.04 ask for password when mounting drives?
<cfhowlett> shafeeq: should do so automatically - are you using the admin account or in a regular user account
<shafeeq> cfhowlett: it's the admin account
<redrawingBug> hello, I'm finding very very slow redrawing of windows under kubuntu 12.04.  Is this a common problem?  How to minimize it?  Thanks in advance
<dstevens> any one having issues with the cursor randomly disappearing in 12.04.1 ?
<cfhowlett> shafeeq: small suggestion: create a regular account for daily use and leave the admin for admin tasks.  I'm in xubuntu, but I'm pretty sure there's a setting that will require password to mount drives.  Don't know where though.
<[]ToXiC[]> problems ipw2200 reconects fail on ubuntu 12.04 , any solves ?
<W4sp> caboose89: First check if your script runs. Also, add logging with echo >> /var/log/mylog.log
<shafeeq> cfhowlett: ok
<islandmonkey> W4sp: He PMed me to say he was going to use cron
<thufir_> how can I add deb http://debian.nfgd.net/debian unstable main ?
<iceroot> thufir_: dont do that
<iceroot> thufir_: dont mix the repos from ubuntu and debian
<W4sp> []ToXiC[]: I have some iw2100. Occationally it drops to to power management issues. IT should re-connect automatically though. Is that the case?
<cfhowlett> thufir_: to Ubuntu?  You don't.
<islandmonkey> thufir_: Why would you want to do that for?
<thufir_> iceroot: I'm trying to build/install/something dbmail, and they suggested that.  I can't get it to compile.
<W4sp> islandmonkey: OK. Didn't know as caboose89 said 'during startup'
<nivram> hello guys! I have a problem with an internet key Huawei E353 on Ubuntu 10.04.4: I can't connect .. on ubuntu 12.04 it works perfectly but I want that works on my little netbook where I installed ubuntu 10.04.4. any ideas?
<W4sp> nivram: What country are you in?
<iceroot> thufir_: as i said, dont mix the repos
<caboose89> thanks for all the help guys; ill get back to you if i have no luck. I doth my cap to you all!
<thufir_> thanks.  be back in a few.
<islandmonkey> !yay | caboose89
<ubottu> caboose89: Glad you made it! :-)
<nivram> W4sp: Italy
<thufir_> when I run "./configure" I get:  configure: error: Unable to locate gmime development files.  I'm on 11.10.  what do I need to install? I can't find just "gmime" in apt.
<W4sp> nivram: Did you check your network provider's driver page? Sorry I can't help you with that as I don't speak you r language. The model you use is reported to be working.
<islandmonkey> nivram: You might find better support in ubuntu-it
<islandmonkey> thufir_: Unrelated to your question but why can't you use 12.04?
<nivram> W4sp, islandmonkey: ok, thanks
<W4sp> nivram: Also, check if it requires PIN and if so you can use a onother supported OS to disaple PIN prompt. Also, check usb_modeswitch if it tells you its a HDD.
<thufir_> islandmonkey: I have to backup, etc.  I want to clean install. for now, I just want to use this package.
<_raven> hi
<_raven> which tools are useful to watch live tv over network?
<cfhowlett> _raven: greetings.
<islandmonkey> _raven: What, you have a TV card?
<_raven> yes!?
<Guest42640> oi
<cfhowlett> Guest42640: io
<Guest42640> algum br ?
<IronMan2> hey guys, I had problems w/ ATI proprietary drivers a while back (radeon 5850, dual monitors). The drivers completely screwed up everything (disabled one monitor, called the  other one "laptop"). I re-installed Ubuntu, should I just not install any drivers?...
<UidX> Uhm
<islandmonkey> _raven: MythTV can help you there
<UidX> 85.190.0.3 - - [14/Aug/2012:19:45:49 +0900] "GET http://vlad-tepes.bofh.it/freenode-proxy-checker.txt HTTP/1.0" 404 224 "-" "-"
<UidX> why does freenode keep connecting to me?
<DJones> !BR | Guest42640
<ubottu> Guest42640: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cfhowlett> !paste|Uidx
<ubottu> Uidx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UidX> isnt that a single line
<W4sp> Io. The innermost moon of Jupiter.
<Guest42640> obrigado
<ferni> _raven: vdr + streamdev plugin. then ie vlc, optionally even androvdr to launch easily from phone and manage it
<cfhowlett> UidX: nope.  also, i suspect the punctuation is throwing it off.  paste and you'll make life a little easier for everyone.
<UidX> oh sorry that was a single line for me..
<IronMan2> should I install proprietary drivers?
<cfhowlett> IronMan2: graphic drivers or what?
<IronMan2> yea
<ferni> _raven: but for simpler setup you could just use vlc to stream the tvcard to network
<cfhowlett> IronMan2: if you've got graphics without props I'd say skip 'em.  IMO + YMMV
<kairo> !list
<ubottu> kairo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mhahe> How well does sony viao z series run ubuntu
<mhahe> I mean installation  and setup is straight forward or is it a pain?
<ThinkT510> mhahe: what wifi and graphics?
<mhahe> Basically the main issues are usually those
<Effex> Does anyone know what happened to the webcam-server package? I recall installing it a few times on and old server but now on the new machine it says unable to locate package.
<mhahe> Oh and sound
<ThinkT510> mhahe: if you answer the question i could help
<fidel> !info webcam-server
<ubottu> Package webcam-server does not exist in precise
<mhahe> I implied yes to ur question.. but yes those issues and also sound
<fidel> Effex: maybe interesting for you: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webcam-server/+publishinghistory
<ThinkT510> mhahe: what graphics card and wifi chip does it have?
<ThinkT510> mhahe: depending on your answers it could be no issue at all
<ESphynx> what's with no option to skip the disk encryption in Quantal installation??
<ThinkT510> !ubuntu+1 | ESphynx
<ubottu> ESphynx: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<LennyNero> Hello, is there a channel about CD/DVD burning problems?
<MonkeyDust> LennyNero  try #ubuntu
<smartboyhw> LennyNero: You mean burning the ISO?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LennyNero> I burned a DVD5 disc with udf ( needed for a file >4GB ) and it broke the UTF-8 encoding of a  text file
<DreadKnight> hey, I made a suggestion (mock-up included) on how Unity and the panel could greatly improve with a small patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/985675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985675 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: Improved accordion effect behavior by prioritizing running applications." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DreadKnight> is anyone willing to make that patch?
<ilaria> !list
<ubottu> ilaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DreadKnight> ilaria, was that for me?
<ilaria> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ESphynx> thanks
<Blazemore|Work> Right. I've tried uninstalling gnome-keyring, but still when I do svn commit it asks "Password for 'default' GNOME keyring" which I don't know, and never have
<Blazemore|Work> I used to be able to put my svn password in when I did svn commit. I don't want gnome keyring
<W4sp> Blazemore|Work: I'm not a SVN but I would suggest to check if you can use .netrc
<TJ-> Blazemore|Work: The keyring password is usually the same as your user account password.
<Blazemore|Work> TJ-: It's not that, nor is it blank
<TJ-> What version of Ubuntu?
<playgirl> :)
<b0ot> Are there any easy to use mail servers
<b0ot> that could be added to ubuntu
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U around by chance?
<W4sp> b0ot: What you mean by 'easy to use'?
<b0ot> easy to setup
<b0ot> I know lots of things are possible in linux but some install lengthy installs, lots of manual conf file editing, compiling from source, undocumented etc
<W4sp> b0ot: If you tried sendmail, postfix and the like you are probably appaled by M4 and such. :-) Did you have a look into OpenSMTPD? I don't know if it's ported though.
<b0ot> I am looking for something that I can apt-get install and pretty much go from there
<W4sp> b0ot: AFAIK there is no such thing.
<ero-jiji> B0ot i dont think theres any "ready to install" packs, but gah w4sp beat me lol
<ThinkT510> b0ot: a server always requires configuration
<b0ot> I don't mind configuration (although I prefer less of it)
<b0ot> I just don't want to have to do a lot of work to get to the point where I can get the app running to do the configuration
<b0ot> and I prefer if the configuration is easier
<tasslehoff> is there a cli-tool I can use for password authentication, just to check that someone has the correct password for a user.
<W4sp> b0ot: easier than what....?
<b0ot> just relatively easier
<W4sp> tasslehoff: Do you want to enforce strict rules for passwords?
<ThinkT510> b0ot: relative to what
<b0ot> I haven't set up email in linux before just in windows
<b0ot> relative to other email programs
<Iszak> How do I resize the /boot partition from command line? As I'm trying to update but it can't because it's too small. It's currently 90 MB, what should it be?
<b0ot> in inux
<fircx> can someone help me to troubleshoot my sound ? If I mute the speakers in my sound settings I cant hear the sound in my headphones even thought headphone volume is not set to mute. my ubuntu version is 12.04 lts 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fircx> here is my sound information http://pastebin.com/AARXi5t0
<b0ot> I'm just asking for suggestions for the easiest to setup email servers in linux
<W4sp> b0ot: Not sure what you require.
<ero-jiji> doesnt postfix install pretty easy on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> So I have just installed Crossover in Ubuntu 12.04 ... problem now is that I don't know what it's called in the application menu ... I have entered "Crossover" in the search and nothing comes up ...
<jalexandru> postfix would be the first option...
<ero-jiji> sudo apt-get install postfix | sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix if i remember correctly
<jalexandru> b0ot check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ero-jiji> i havent messed with a mail server in years lol
<W4sp> b0ot: There are MTU and MTA. Now I'm even more confused about your requirements.
<b0ot> let me think about it
<b0ot> and come back a bit more prepared
<W4sp> b0ot: s/MTU/MUA
<TJ-> b0ot: Postfix is the recommended MTA on Ubuntu, I run it, it is pretty straightforward to configure but I have to admit, having a web-GUI control panel (I use webmin) to access all its options makes it much easier to do quickly and with hints
<ero-jiji> (TJ-): do you have any problems with webmin in ubuntu? i tried it out and couldnt get it working correctly
<Iszak> Nevermind guys, turns out I had legacy boot kernels that was taking up space in my /boot/ partition, so if you have don't have space in /boot/ check your current kernal uname -r and remove old ones.
<tasslehoff> W4sp: I'm writing a Qt-application that needs to check if a user is allowed to do something
<coellobranco> ok
<TJ-> ero-jiji: I've seen some Ubuntu folks say its not compatible, but I've been using Webmin/Virtualmin/usermin extensively to manage Ubuntu servers for 5 years and never had a problem with it interfering with me also editing configs manually
<Sidewinder1> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ero-jiji> (TJ-): only part that i was able to get working was the mysql module and the file manager
<TJ-> ero-jiji: It saves me hours of time to do simple things especially for virtual hosting of domains
<ThinkT510> !wfm | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<stevecam> are there any community-built versions of Ubuntu for Android?
<W4sp> tasslehoff: I don't think I undertstand the requirements. Why do you need the password of that specific user for it? Would you not check if <user> is member of a specific group. To check the user's password you would  passwd? That may not be feasable in Qt nor CLI.
<BotaniCar|2> there are android virtual appliance, if that helps, stevecam
<itc-technician> im a newbie, how do you make the fat clients authenticate from ldap
<stevecam> BotaniCar|2, no, not really, I already have android installed on my PC
<stevecam> BotaniCar|2, hmm, maybe it is what im looking for,
<tasslehoff> W4sp: its an embedded system without login, but on certain dangerous operations I want to prompt for a password.
<BotaniCar|2> stevecam: your question makes no sense in any other contex, android is a OS , you don't install OS on top of OS . Also, there is 'BlueStacks' - android application engine runner, so you can play android games/whatnot on any OS that BlueStacks support
<stevecam> BotaniCar|2, I found this, but I can't seem to find anything else http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<stevecam> It's made me very curious
<smartboyhw> Yeah, good question, stevecam
<BotaniCar|2> stevecam: so you want ubuntu as a phone OS instead of android ? Might be i misreaded your question
<compdoc> I think they are working on an ubuntu phone OS
<phix> hmmm ubuntu on the phone hey
<inflex> whyyyy?
<wo0rmer> irc.foonetic.net
<inflex> that's as bad as trying to make a tablet system for a PC
<phix> when my nexus one goes out of warranty I might try it
<stevecam> BotaniCar|2, it's Ubuntu's version of Android, I want to see more about it
<Psi-Jack> wo0rmer: Advertising is bad m'
<inflex> laterz
<phix> inflex: like chromeos?
<wo0rmer> any one help me with blackbuntu
<[deXter]> No
<wo0rmer> any onee ??
<Psi-Jack> wo0rmer: No.
<aboudreault> No
<aktiroT> can I simply dd an ubuntu alternate image to an usb stick or do I need to use startup disk creator or unetbootin?
<Psi-Jack> wo0rmer: Please go away and stop.
<DJones> wo0rmer: Thats not a supported version of Ubuntu in this channel
<wo0rmer> ohk
<phix> wo0rmer: oh hai their wo0rmer! how ru?
<phix> ok good he is gone
<phix> so any way, any one need assist?  I am here for a few hrs
<w0rm_x> Yes
<phix> aktiroT: use dd you say, sure if you know the offset and the exact size, why not
<phix> w0rm_x: how can i help you?
<w0rm_x> phix, I am short on toilet paper, any suggestion?
<phix> w0rm_x: sure, print off this chat log and use that, I forgot the URL for the irclog thoigh
<phix> though*
<w0rm_x> phix lool nice 1
<phix> but try not to print off too many pages where you feature in, as that will be counter productive as toilet paper
<benassi> https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/leox3 can someone explain me.. why should someone with such strong configuration use ubuntu OS :S
<w0rm_x> sure will do
<jrib> benassi: umm, why not...
<w0rm_x> be back later will try that out phix.. bye
<phix> benassi: to kick ass in! that is why
<MonkeyDust> benassi  because of all the linux / ubuntu benefits obviously, what else were you thinking of
<phix> benassi: steam is moving to linux \o/ can be an awesome gaming box, or an awesome server
<benassi> well for gaming
<phix> benassi: or both!
<gigihot> can anyone tell me
<benassi> ther's no need if it is not gaming box
<sriharibabu> what?
<compdoc> steam is helping linux clean up its video card drivers
<gigihot> why my ip is different from the one I found on the web ?
<compdoc> because you have a router
<phix> benassi: yeah it can be used to serve hundreads if not thousands of users as well as kick ass and chew bubble gum
<benassi> I use ubuntu becouse I love php developing.. so it suits really well
<benassi> :)
<xnuil> can you help me? my webcam not work, but on the installation of ubuntu worked fine
<phix> benassi: php :S  try python, you will never look back :)
<thufir_> just to clarify, because the dbmail folks again suggested, what's actually wrong with using a debian unstable in sources.list?
<phix> benassi: google django
<gigihot> i use ifconfig and the connectin info the ip address is different from the one i found on the net
<gigihot> and I don't have router
<cfhowlett> thufir_: mixing distros is a recipe for disaster
<thufir_> ok, but why?
<phix> gigihot: your ISP probably uses a proxy or so,ething
<phix> something*
<ManSpike> How can I alias "pro foo" to "ps aux | grep foo | grep -v grep" ?
<phix> thufir_: you can break stuff by doing that, use backports if you need the latest and gratest
<phix> greatest*
<phix> ManSpike: use '
<phix> " isn't tough enough
<gigihot> my isp using a proxy  ?
<thufir_> phix: aha!  ok, I'll go off and google backports :)    I can use a package which is in hardy that way?
<phix> gigihot: probably, if you are getting different IPs when going to external sites
<benassi> phix well I never uset phyton before.... never saw anyone using it :/
<phix> thufir_: no backports works the otherway around :)  makes it so you can use versions of software in the next release without having ti upgrade every package
<gigihot> the one i found using ifconfig start with a 10.
<squeekygreen> 10.0.0.1?
<gigihot> no
<phix> benassi: I suggest you look into it, I used php once myself, infact I was swept away with perl, then I found python, even better ;)
<thufir_> phix: ohhhh. there's a hardy package which I want to use.
<phix> benassi: php is just too hacky and messy, perl and python are pieces of art
<phix> thufir_: which one?
<thufir_> dbmail
<phix> thufir_: you can try and compile from source, or get the hardy source and change the dependencies for the later version
<phix> what is dbmail?
<gigihot> is this inet addr:10.x.x.x  my actual ip ?
<phix> gigihot: are you using 3g / 4g / wireless internet?
<thufir_> phix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175701/where-or-how-to-compile-or-download-libzdb-devel
<phix> gigihot: some ISPs use private network addresses so they dont have to purchase too many network blocks
<t_> bom dia
<squeekygreen> me?
<gigihot> ok thanks
<thufir_> when I tried to compile dbmail, it said I need libzdb (dev) which I cannot locate.  I found libzdb, but not the dev package.
<thufir_> dbmail is e-mail --> rdbms
<benassi> phix is it hard to learn phyton alone... I am 18.. so still I have one more year before college
<benassi> on college they learn java
<phix> gigihot: no 10.x.x.x, 127.x.x.x, 172.12.0.0 - 172.12.31.0, 192.168.x.x, 169.254.x.x, and 224 or something like that are not valid external internet addresses, they are reserved for private, loopback or multicast, there are also high addresses reserved for non-internet use as well.
<thufir_> benassi: exactly.
<phix> benassi: python is easy as
<phix> benassi: I learned php and perl before 18, learning python was even easier at 24 :)
<t_> yyy
<phix> I didnt use it before then, but I reckon it would of been simplier to learn than php and perl combined
<subz3r0> when you know how to code in one language, its way easier to learn another one...
<benassi> is phyton more like php or c++ ?
<subz3r0> benassi, this is offtopic and does not belong in here
<phix> not even that it is powerful, complete and supported by multiple OSs, even windows!  where is a win32 library wrapper for it so you can access registry and other windows specific stuff, you can also compile python down to an exe so users dont even know they are using python :)
<subz3r0> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t_> bom dia sera q Alguém pode me ajudar ????
<Pici> !br | t_
<ubottu> t_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<end_guy> sup dudes
<end_guy> anyone need some help?
<phix> benassi: well it is similar but different, a block of code is determined by indentation instead of using { }
<phix> end_guy: werd up, how can I help you
<fidel> end_guy: as this is a support channel - just idle for some minutes and you'll see if you can help someone
<end_guy> :-)
<Pici> benassi, phix: can we please move the non-ubuntu-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere please ;)
<Frama> hello
<subz3r0> end_guy, yes - im still searchin for 10^10 us dollars
<Frama> :)
<end_guy> phix: I'm all set for now. Unless you wanna help me run an xsession in my LCD track pad on my laptop
<subz3r0> can u help me?
<taipres> I deleted the kernel-sources folder after apt-get installn' now when I try and apt-get install again doesn't get it
<taipres> tried sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sources too
<omido> Hi. i'm noob.i have an issue with system update. this is the details : Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/restricted fglrx amd64 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1
<omido>   Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<omido> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx_8.960-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<omido> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<end_guy> subz3r0: exploit Google AdSense using inject JavaScript and RCP ping backs?
<end_guy> maybe i'm getting offtopic with that though :-)
<ManSpike> omido: Does it do it every single time?
<ManSpike> omido: Try running sudo apt-get update
<omido> ManSpike,  Yes. all updates are ok but ATI radeon FGLRX drivers wont be downloaded
<end_guy> omido: Looks like a DNS problem. Can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<ManSpike> ManSpike? Oh right
<omido> ManSpike, What i shown you was the resault of running apt-get update in terminal
<zaggynl> can anyone recommend a webinterface for an ubuntu server nas setup?
<woozly> how to search string in directory and subdirectory?
<woozly> in all files
<omido> Blazemore,  end_guy  I believe it might be due to AMD(ATI) putting sanctions on me
<end_guy> zaggynl: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_and_Webmin_NAS_File_Server
<zaggynl> thanks end_guy
<subz3r0> omido, its just because ATI/AMD <censored> ;)
<zaggynl> end_guy: how come webmin isn't in the ubuntu repo? officially not supported?
<DJones> !webmin | zaggynl
<ubottu> zaggynl: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zaggynl> nice
<omido> subz3r0,  I'm living in iran and we are facing the pro-zionst U.S lead embargos. thats why i think AMD might have blocked Iranians from downloading software like what google does
<end_guy> zaggynl: Not sure.
<zaggynl> tried webmin, ebox(zentyal), ajenti
<zaggynl> they all broke one way or another as soon as I started configuring
<mz|`> omido: you do not use proxies ?
<mz|`> or VPNs ?
<omido> mz|`,  I use Tor but i have no idea how to configure ubuntu update system to use proxy.
<mz|`> that's even a service you can resell ;)
<mz|`> export http_proxy=http://yourproxy.com:port/
<mz|`> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<omido> mz|`,  Other than tor i have no other way and i cannot pay for VPN as i have no idea how to transfer money out of here
<rafael_> omido: edit your /etc/apt/apt.conf file
<mz|`> rafael_: +1
<cfhowlett> omido: I'm in China - same problem trying to set up VPN
<BluesKaj> HI all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: hey! greetings
<rafael_> omido: Tor's proxy listens on port 9050
<squeekygreen> thats one cool nick blues
<omido> cfhowlett,  China is under U.S embargos? i didnt knew that.
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<fly_> tor is really slow
<squeekygreen> I've seen bluez before
<ferni> here in finland piratebay is blocked, so i just open opera and set its turbo mode on, it passses all the dns and ip blocks :)
<cfhowlett> omido: I missed that part of your thread.  I referred to Great Firewall of China
<BluesKaj> hi squeekygreen , thanks
<phix> end_guy: hehe, nah I am right
<omido> mz|`,  rafael_  thanks guys i'm trying to use proxy. but my internet speed is very low and its 128 kb/s (national limit for ordinary citizens) when i use Tor its even slower.its so miserable to say that how long it takes to fetch an email or open an internet page
<zaggynl> !nagios
<omido> cfhowlett, I live in iran and in addition to domestic filtering and censorship we suffer from pro-zionist U.S lead embargos which leads to some companies like Google,Oracle,IBM etc refusing to let their apps(even free ones) to be downloaded by iranian people
<cfhowlett> omido: sorry to hear it man.  I'd think tor or VPN are your best options then...
<Blazemore> omido: I use ipredator, a Swedish VPN run by the founders of The Pirate Bay - and I trust them when they say they don't keep logs
<omido> Blazemore,  As you know we are also under bank sanctions and even services like paypal refuse to do anything related to iran. i have no idea how can i buy services from outside
<Blazemore> omido: They accept bitcoins
<thufir_> I compiled lbzdb from source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175701  but where or how can I compile libzdb-devel?
<L3top> omido: check out Byzantine project
<omido> Right now i configured my update manager to work with tor and its fetching ATI drivers very slowly but better than nothing
<wolfbyte> There is a game that creates logs of multiplayer online games, but the IP addresses are in IPv6, although system is in IPv4 , how do I make it so that the game logs IPv4 addresses?
<MasterOfDisaster> wolfbyte: if players connect via IPv6, you can't.
<L3top> Not a solution to your problem atm... but good to know is out there in situations omido.
<MasterOfDisaster> wolfbyte: you'd have to force the service (i.e. the game) to listen on IPv4 only.
<wolfbyte> MasterOfDisaster: thank you, btw the game is Warzone2100
<benassi> is it possible to add skype icon to dock(that line where time is written)
<omido> L3top,  At the moment tor is the best solution for all people who suffer from censorship and also embargos.i personally would love to donate some small amount of money to Tor project
<omido> benassi,  Update skype, the latest skype has system tray icon
<wolfbyte> benassi: I have moved on to ekiga , from skype
<llutz> omido: https://www.torproject.org/donate/donate.html.en
<omido> llutz,  I live in Iran..
<llutz> omido: :(
<llutz> omido: 1 way to contribute to the project is to spend bandwidth. if you have the possibility, run a middle node (bridge relay)
<benassi> how to update skype?
<omido> benassi,  sudo su , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install skype
<thufir_> omido: how is the latest skype?  better interface?  I just use the audio, myself.
<omido> thufir_,  The latest skype is superb. i thought microsoft will put an end to skype on linux but they surprised everyone with this very good update. no junk like in windows skype.very good update fixed many issues.
<thufir_> omido: they're just screwin' with ya ;)   seriously, though, glad to hear it.
<omido> thufir_,  this review is very good : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/skype-4.html
<cristofer6891> anyone have a good webdav setup guide?
<zykotick9> benassi: don't follow omido's "sudo su" suggestion - it's a BAD idea
<W4sp> benassi: 'sudo su' isn't recomended and I suggest to use sudo or gksudo.
<omido> zykotick9,  why? it gives you root access so that you can install applications and update system and do administrative tasks. i learnt it from ubuntu official wiki. what's wrong with it?
<MonkeyDust> omido  if you work as root, you basically turn your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants that
<cfhowlett> omido: sudo gives root access but shuts automatically downgrades root privileges after oh, 10 minutes I think.
<w0rm_x> so sudo su would not shut the root access?
<bazhang> omido, sudo -i , if you must
<cfhowlett> w0rm_x: not automatically
<W4sp> omido: sudo <command> It to run a specific program with privileged rights. To run as root interactively can leave the system open to vulnerabilities.
<w0rm_x> great thats what I been looking for.
<thufir_> after you add a repo to /etc/apt/sources.list how do you "refresh" apt?
<subz3r0> su = sudo -s, if you dont know what youre doing, its not good to use this.
<ThinkT510> if you need a root terminal (very rare) use sudo -i
<subz3r0> u can damage your system...
<cfhowlett> thufir_: sudo apt-get update
<zykotick9> thufir_: "sudo apt-get update"
<w0rm_x> sickwhy damage my system
<deebee396> Every time I create a partition with Disk Utility is says that its misaligned by 1024 bytes and it may cause very poor performance. Any idea why this is happening or how to realign it?
<omido> Sorry guys.comming from opensuse i just used "su" there when i wanted to be root and i added a sudo to other commands which i wanted to do as root.i also had 2 seprate file managers and terminals for root and normal user there.but i'm still a noob and i'm learning linux and now i use sudo su on ubuntu
<W4sp> Besides, if you need advice on how to su - and sudo -i ou're not up to the task what's about to come next.
<w0rm_x> can sudo su damage my system?
<zykotick9> w0rm_x: yes
<w0rm_x> why?
<zykotick9> w0rm_x: the environment variables are wrong then
<W4sp> w0rm_x: NO, but subsequent executed commands can.
<thufir_> thanks
<w0rm_x> what if I wanted to manually control the root access instead of typing sudo every 10 m?
<bazhang> sudo -i w0rm_x
<zykotick9> w0rm_x: lol - sudo is longer then 10 minutes, and gets reset every time you use sudo
<w0rm_x> thanks bazhang
<kyle6513> hello, anyone around who wants to help me getting linux-PHC working? I know it's not really an UBUNTU problem, but I'm having problems loading the module, I recieve an error after running modprobe phc-intel which basically says "Input/output error" googling comes up with nothing useful.
<deebee396> Every time I create a partition with Disk Utility  is says that its misaligned by 1024 bytes and it  may cause very poor performance. Any idea why this  is happening or how to realign it?
<centrelink> deebee396: delete the partition and recreate it?
<deebee396> centrelink: I've done that a few times, it still has the same error.
<cfhowlett> deebee396: IIRC it's some kind of MBR thing.  I think the fix was to actually wipe/reformat the drive, not just repartition.
<centrelink> deebee396: I'd honestly just ignore it since ubuntu is the only thing that has ever said it to me
<Calahan> I'm thinking about 2 identical SSD drives and to use them in raid level 0 for sytem. From price range i see that 120 GB is optimal. Any suggestions on particular brand or product for ubuntu server type pc? Or maybe why i shouldn't go for SSD?
<deebee396> will it really affect performance that much?
<kborer> Hi, I have a usb touchscreen that works out of the box with 11.10, but not with 12.04. With 12.04, when I try to "cat /dev/usb/hiddev0" I get no output. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<cfhowlett> deebee396: I think there's SOME risk of data loss, but I've never seen it happen and I've had that error repeatedly.
<sandyd> kborer, post output of lsusb
<deebee396> Ok thanks, would that risk apply to the other partitions that don't have the error but are on the same disk?
<sandyd> Calahan, its not worth it - for that price you can probably get 10K disks for the same size in RAID1
<cfhowlett> deebee396: good question!  Over my rating to respond to sensibly I'm afraid...
<sandyd> or at least I think so. Lemme check newegg
<sandyd> Calahan, you have SAS?
<kborer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146819/
<deebee396> ah ok, I guess I'll chance it and just back up any very precious files.
<kyle6513> hello, anyone around who wants to help me getting linux-PHC (undervolting) working? I know it's not really an UBUNTU problem, but I'm having problems loading the module, I recieve an error after running modprobe phc-intel which basically says "Input/output error" googling comes up with nothing useful.
<deebee396> Thanks for the help!
<cfhowlett> deebee396: best of luck.
<designbybeck> Any cool themes or visuals that are easy to install on Ubuntu??
<Calahan> I don't have sas only SATA ports, i kinda like SSD they don't consume mutch power and are quiet. Yes i mean raid 1 i want to use for drive failure.
<designbybeck> I've seen a few on OMG, not very impressive, but at least something different, but you have to "break" your system to get them to work
<sandyd> Calahan, get the Velociraptors
<cfhowlett> designbybeck: thousands!!  see deviant art and digital blasphemy
<DJones> kyle6513: There is a #linux-phc channel on freenode, I guess they might be the best people to try and help
<designbybeck> for unity cfhowlett ?
<kyle6513> DJones: I've already asked and there's a total of about 5 people in there and they're non-responsive. Thanks though!
<cfhowlett> designbybeck: well, the wallpapers can be installed.  I run x/ubuntustudio so I've never experienced unity
<sandyd> kborer, file a bug - this isn't in launchpad yet
<MonkeyDust> kyle6513  isnt that more for #hardware?
<DJones> kyle6513: No probs, its not something I've tried, so can't suggest anything
<designbybeck> ah yes, there are great themes for other DE but I haven't found any for Unity yet
<kborer> sandyd, will do, thanks
<designbybeck> Thanks though cfhowlett
<designbybeck> I'll brows deviantart and wishful think ;)
<cfhowlett> designbybeck: have fun be safe
<designbybeck> heehee yes yes!
<MonkeyDust> kyle6513  there's this http://www.thekip.nl/2008/04/06/quick-ubuntu-undervolt-guide-using-linux-phc/
<w0rm_x> How do I view my firewall logs in Ubuntu?
<kyle6513> MonkeyDust: I was going through this guide http://linuxsolver.blogspot.com.au/2011/02/undervolting-cpu-in-ubuntu.html
<sandyd> Calahan, just like HDDs, SSDs fail, so it is better to have them in RAID 1
<kyle6513> MonkeyDust: I'll give that a look though
<sandyd> since you would have very little Gigs then, it is better to simply use Enterprise SATA3s
<sandyd> same speed for same price + more storage
<Calahan> sandyd yes i mean raid 1 is what i want, don't realy care about speed
<Calahan> sandyd gona read more about this WD Velociraptor
<MonkeyDust> kyle6513  tip: if you can make it work, but different from what's on those sites, then post on those sites what you did and how
<sandyd> Calahan, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007603%20600003344&IsNodeId=1&name=10000%20RPM
<freshmeat> I want to exit Gnome and just run X with twm.
<bazhang> sandyd, Calahan ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sandyd> sorry bazhang
<kyle6513> MonkeyDust: Yeah it would probably help others. I'm thinking it's down to my hardware at this junction, however the input/output errors I've managed to dig up seem to be correlated with bad HDDs, but this is the only command I've had this come up with
<Blazemore> How I can make Pidgin close to the system tray?
<Calahan> bazhang ok sorry
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67312/how-do-i-enable-the-pidgin-system-tray-icon Blazemore
<Blazemore> And for systems other than Unity?
<bazhang> Blazemore, clarify please
<AdvoWork> for some reason, i've lost all my top/bottom bars of all applications, so i've lost the ability to move applications around, any suggestions please?
<Blazemore> Oh nvm setting "Show system tray icon" to "always" in Pidgin worked
<Blazemore> bazhang: Sorry, I mean, the top reply on that page is editing a gconf setting for Unity
<Blazemore> But I use Mate
<vvvishnevskiy> mate is sucks
<vvvishnevskiy> gnome 3 too
<bazhang> vvvishnevskiy, lets move on
<Blazemore> vvvishnevskiy: Nope I disagree. Mate felt like coming home for me
<Blazemore> But OK
<Blazemore> We all use what we prefer
<Blazemore> Even if it is xmonad
<antonio_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<antonio_> Version 3.7.62
<antonio_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<bazhang> antonio_, support question?
<Blazemore> How can I use alt+arrow shortcuts in irssi without them getting stolen by Terminator?
<vvvishnevskiy> but I think that is Mate a better than gnome3. PS. Sorry for my english
<bazhang> Blazemore, perhaps ask in #irssi
<bazhang> !ot | vvvishnevskiy
<ubottu> vvvishnevskiy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antonio_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<antonio_> Version 3.7.62
<antonio_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Blazemore> Well since I don't actually use terminator in that way I just got rid of terminator's keymapping, it's probably easier to configure than irssi
<bazhang> antonio_, please stop that
<vvvishnevskiy> bazhang, ok
<Blazemore>  /ignore antonio_
<kyle6513> hello, anyone around who wants to help me getting linux-PHC working? I know it's not really an UBUNTU problem, but I'm having problems loading the module, I recieve an error after running modprobe phc-intel which basically says "Input/output error" googling comes up with nothing useful.
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi zz
<centrelink> kyle6513; if you're so eager to undervolt why don't you do it in your BIOS?
<bazhang> kyle6513, there's a freenode channel for that. please ask there for support
<kyle6513> centrelink: BIOS has no options for it
<kyle6513> bazhang: I've asked there and since this seems more like an ubuntu issue I figured I'd ask here since the module loading seems more like an ubuntu problem.
<anonymous_> omg
<Blazemore> Is there a terminal-based IM client anyone can recommend?
<bazhang> Blazemore, finch
<Blazemore> That is a *lot* of dependencies!
<fidel> Blazemore: depends on how you define IM - i.e. irssi has several plugins (jabber etc)
<Blazemore> I only want Jabber (Google and Facebook)
<jrib> Blazemore: bitlbee and that other similar one whose name I forget
<Blazemore> Jabber in irssi is interesting, how does it present the interface?
<fidel> Blazemore: similar to plain irc in irssi - you got a single window/view for jabber and can list your contacts
<jrib> Blazemore: you have a root channel with all the users, you can just address users like i'm doing now or you can also query them
<thufir_> ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso can install without a GUI at all, is that correct?
<woozly> guys, how to make link to file... and put it to /usr/local/bin ?
<woozly> executable
<jrib> woozly: ln -s TARGET NAME
<woozly> jrib: thank you!
<bazhang> thufir_, it's text based yes
<thufir_> and then, down the road, I can add xfce/etc?
<DJones> thufir_: It installs via a text based installer, but does install a GUI on the target system
<thufir_> DJones: ahhh.  ok, can I stop it from installing a GUI somehow?
<bazhang> thufir_, xubuntu-desktop or other -desktop sure
<fidel> Blazemore: but i am pretty sure one big cl-IM client wasnt mentioned so far - but i dont remeber its name either right now
<thufir_> bazhang: do you mean I should download a different disc, or is that an install option?
<savio> hello
<jrib> Blazemore: minbif was the bitblee alternative whose name I could not remember by the way
<bazhang> thufir_, install the package, choose from login window
<extrasolar> Does anyone know a good terminal based IRC client that is simple to use and is not IRSSI or Weechat?
<thufir_> bazhang: oh, I see.  what I mean is that I don't want a GUI installed by the disc.  I just want it to install console, network, stuff like that.
<DJones> !minimal | thufir_ I think this may help,
<ubottu> thufir_ I think this may help,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thufir_> aha.  minimial instead of alternate. got it, thanks :)
<DJones> thufir_: This has explanations/advice on the minimal cd http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal (But I'm not sure how up to date it is)
<Ca11um> For a while now I have owned DEFCON (the game) on Steam, the gaming platform. It seems I must buy it to use it on Ubuntu, but I already have a legal key for it. Can I somehow download it without purchasing it?
<thufir_> http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/precise/ only has "alternate" I don't see "minimal".  I think psychocats is outdated maybe(?).
<jrib> Ca11um: ask valve
<Ca11um> Well Steam isn't available on Linux yet
<jrib> Ca11um: ask valve/ the game's author
<DJones> thufir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Has links to the minimal install cd's
<DJones> thufir_: Be aware that it downloads most of the files from the web during installation
<thufir_> DJones: yes, I see that, and was downloading, thanks.  It's curious that "minimal" isn't available from the download link, at least not that I see.
<DJones> thufir_: Agreed, that confused me as well
<thufir_> I think they hide it.  oh well, got it squared away :)
<thufir_> To **upgrade**, I would need the **alternate** cd, though, and not the minimal?
<smartboyhw> I'm wondering: If I'm contributing to Ubuntu Studio, should I apply membership via the normal Ubuntu board or Xubuntu board?
<dabears2> test
<somsip> !teat | dabears2
<somsip> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Pici> smartboyhw: best to speak to the membership boards themselves about that.
<dabears2> it logged me out and not I can't post in certain rooms
<dabears2> how do i get this to resend my pass?
<Pici> dabears2: Please ask in #freenode
<samir> connect irc://tuxfamily.org
<ix_> is there a gtk app similar to gwenview, to show large thumbnails of the pictures?
<bazhang> ix_, something like eog ; eye of gnome?
<_raven> hi
<ix_> does eye of gnome show big thumbnails?
<bazhang> ix_, why not try it
<DarkAceLaptop> There was an error copying the file into /media/3436-3163/backup.
<DarkAceLaptop> Filesystem does not support symbolic links
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<DarkAceLaptop> I was told to backup what I could of my OS, but I can't, thanks to that
<bazhang> _raven, thats not a tv card is it?
<ix_> bazhang: I've tried it, obviously
<bazhang> ix_ no idea. check synaptic package manager then
<_raven> bazhang its all onboard
<DarkAceLaptop> Oh, I know
<DarkAceLaptop> I can't back it up to a FAT32.
<bean> DarkAceLaptop: then format the drive ext3 and then back up to it?
<DarkAceLaptop> lol, no thanks, I'll find another ext drive to back it up to
<DarkAceLaptop> bye for noq
<DarkAceLaptop> bye for now
<guest-MbRtuR> hello
<guest-MbRtuR> ~~
<DonD> my server is being used in a botnet, my isp have called me and will soon block my internet connection, how can i fix it?
<qubit[01]> wipe the server
<DonD> and prevent it from happening again, its the second time
<alien64> turn it off
<TJ-> Is there a way to trigger a command on the remote when ssh-copy-id copies a key to the remote ( I want to automatically prefix the entry in .ssh/authorized_keys with a command as soon as the key is added)
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<jpds> 1/go pan	
<macmobee1> quit
<macmobee1> exit
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<Peanut> Hi folks - I have a file /etc/shadow-, /etc/group- and /etc/passwd-, which seems a bit odd. This is on Precise, never noticed it before. Does anyone know why there is now a version with a dash at the end, and the regular versions of those files?
<jrib> Peanut: they're backups
<eniac> hello everyone
<Kvaks> rsync question: If I have two files that hardlinked (to save space), if I rsync them to a remote host, will they still be hardlinked there?
<Kvaks> that *are* hardlinked
<Peanut> jrib: ok, thanks, google gave me no luck on that, ignoring the hyphen at the end of the filename.
<acicula> Kvaks: i would guess you would just end up with duplicates
<italks> ALIAS
<Kvaks> acicula: Ok.
<acicula> Peanut: think its a backup made every time you change one of those files
<trism> Kvaks: seems you can use -H to preserve hard links (seems to work here in a quick test)
<Kvaks> trism: A'ight, thanks!
<qubit[01]> Peanut: thats weird I dont have those
<fdr> Hi. If I "apt-get install vlc" and then run "vlc" from the terminal, i get a CLI to videolan. How do I start a GUI similar to the one that you get in windows? Thank you!
<mike_sun___> hi guys, I donwloader oracle java sdk 6 from the oracle website (bin package) how can I remove it, because  I can't use dpkg for that
<mike_sun___> I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<irssiperson> fdr: gui should be similar
<fdr> irssiperson, if I run "vlc" from the terminal, i get no GUI at all.
<acicula> mike_sun___: maybe the bin package comes with an --uninstall option, or it installed into a seperate directory?
<acicula> mike_sun___: or google for the dpkg commands you need to figure out which files on your system are not tracked by the package manager
<mike_sun___> acicula: I'll look for this files, thanks
<TJ-> mike_sun___: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_uninstall.xml
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with printers? I am trying to find a way to clean printer heads from menu-systemtools-printing
<us12> hello. help me please with offline install *.deb. I download pakage from launchpad, but cant install it. All dependings is norm , but I  cant push install button( *it grey  сolor now
<mike_sun___> TJ: this in only for the plugin, I 'm trying to remove java sdk 6
<us12> * ш found solution)
<TJ-> mike_sun___: The second half of that page is for Java
<dileep> video call facebook
<XSlicer> What version of VLC fdr?
<abyss42> How can I enable cross origin resource sharing in nginx? A javascript client needs to access my server..and it wants the srever name to be localhost
<dileep> database initialzation failed ubuntu 12.04
<wrapids> Why doesn't my vim on my desktop work the same as the vim I use on on servers?
<AdvoWork> for some reason, i've lost all my top/bottom bars of all applications, so i've lost the ability to move applications around, any suggestions please?
<wrapids> AdvoWork: restart either compiz or nautilus, the problems with one of those
<dileep> error 'database initialzation failed' wine ubuntu 12.04
<antuirno> alt+f2 >> enter 'unity --replace'
<wrapids> awh, who uses unity :p
<antuirno> or 'compiz --replace'
<bobweaver> I do and I love it wrapids
<wrapids> bobweaver: I honestly don't mind it too much, I've recently gotten into one of those nifty little wms though
<antuirno> I use too. What's problem? :P
<bobweaver> wrapids,  what do you use ?
<wrapids> antuirno: change is scary.
<wrapids> scrotwm/spectrwm
<wrapids> bobweaver: ^
<bobweaver> Yeah Unity is real wrong and is going and is imho great and keeps making more and more strides like ubuntu tv ubuntu phone
<bobweaver> s|wrong|young
<wrapids> bobweaver: Who needs a phone built into their window manager? That's called unnecessary bloating.
<Kvaks> I like some parts of Unity. The dock is solid. The Dash, though, is a mess. Not too big a fan of global menus, but that's a matter of taste.
<wrapids> If I wanted a phone, I'd either go out and by one, or download specific software that did what I needed it to.
<wrapids> buY*
<wrapids> buy*
<xangua> !ot | Kvaks wrapids
<ubottu> Kvaks wrapids: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> umm it is more then a phone it is everything your desktop your phone your tv ect , lol not just a wm
<wrapids> So the kids that _dont_ like unity get the bot message? I see how it is.
<mike_sun_> Tj: thanks, I downloaded in the download folder, so I noticed it did not specify the installation directory it installs in current directory, so I just removed the directory
<bobweaver> wrapids,  here is a video demo of the phone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk    just so you can see that it is not just a desktop
<wrapids> Anyways, why do the vim on my servers and on my desktop differ so greatly in controlability?
<wrapids> bobweaver: I honestly am not interested.
<wrapids> bobweaver: That's what I'm saying. If that comes built in to Unity, I'm less likely to ever use it.
<smartboyhw> WOw!
<wrapids> I dont need that, why would I install it?
<fidel> hi - short question as ubuntu seems not always to display the package-name but insteed a customized appname. what package-name related with the appname "Software Sources"? Thats a single window which lets you configure apt internet sources, other sources like ppas etc. any idea? i tried running xprop to get more informations about this window - but somehow feel unable to locate the real package name
<dileep> open '.idb ' file
<bazhang> fidel, thats part of synaptic package manager for a while now
<bazhang> dileep, was there a question related to ubuntu in there?
<dileep> open ".idb" file in wine
<wrapids> For instance, 'i' on any remote uses of vim have given me insert mode. The version that comes with ubuntu does not do that. It also 'locks' the insert mode in, such that it overwrites characters.
<bazhang> dileep, #winehq
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<dileep> kise
<bobweaver> _raven,  composite ? vga ? , hdmi ?
<fidel> bazhang: ok thanks
<_raven> bobweaver composite
<bazhang> _raven, what have you tried so far; xrandr? plugging in at start up ? plugging vga/hdmi or what
<bobweaver> _raven,  just a heads up but s-video and what not kinda comes out looking like trash, but what bazhang  said is a great option
<_raven> bazhang yes everything
<bazhang> _raven, everything what
<_raven> bazhang i tried everything so far
<bazhang> _raven, what did you use as parameters for xrandr ; pastebin
<bazhang> !pastebin | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikkel_> When opening a magnet link my browser simply opens another instance of it (chromium) anyone know what's wrong?
<bazhang> mikkel_, whats the torrent client
<mikkel_> transmission
<bazhang> mikkel_, try right click, that will get it to transmission
<mikkel_> right click the magnet link?
<bazhang> mikkel_, correct
<benassi> when I type "./test.py"
<mikkel_> bazhang, and then click what?
<benassi> it does not run
<benassi> access denied
<gr33n7007h> benassi, have you made it executable
<lotuspsychje> benassi: python test.py
<bazhang> mikkel_, nothing. it should open a new tab that is blank, and then transmission will take over
<w0rm_x> ,
<mikkel_> Bazhang, i get options as if i click a link. When i click new tab the new tab opens a new instance of chromium
<benassi> lotuspsychje thank you
<gr33n7007h> benassi, just for future use: chmod +x test.py then you will be able to just ./test.py
<benassi> gr33n7007h thank you
<mikkel_> When opening a magnet link my browser simply opens another instance of it (chromium) anyone know what's wrong?
<DreadKnight> mikkel_, guessing you don't have the magnet links associated to the right app :P
<shazbotmcnasty> hey, so after installing a video driver my machine wants me to reboot, but i'm running from a live disk, is there any way to "reboot" without rebooting?
<idefix> kunnen jullie ook toevallig niet upgrades voor linux downloaden?
<mikkel_> DreadKnight, it used to open firefox which allowed me to open transmission
<mikkel_> until i uninstalled it
<Nemurenai> hi. After a recent upgrade of my packages there are no longer any icons appearing in the taskswitcher and sidebar, only in the launch menu. Any ideas why?
<bazhang> idefix, english here please
<idefix> why isn't it possible to download upgrades for linux?
<fidel> idefix: it isnt impossible in general - so do you get any error message?
<Lolcust> Hello!
<fidel> !details > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<Lolcust> It appears that zlib php package (php5-zlib) isn't available through Ubuntu 12.04 repositories. Is that due to there being some big no-no-no about php5-zlib (and also php5-dom) in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bobweaver> DreadKnight,  sudo modprobe <name of mod (driver)>
<idefix> I get the following error while trying to upgrade: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms-hda/alsa-hda-dkms_0.201208101803~precise1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Lolcust> Cause, I could try building from source, but...
<DreadKnight> bobweaver, wrong guy
<bobweaver> DreadKnight,  then restart X   sudo services lightdm restart
<bobweaver> opps sorry :/
<DreadKnight> bobweaver, no worries, won't gonna stab you
<DreadKnight> xD
<bobweaver> lol   shazbotmcnasty    all that was ment for you ^^^
<Halexander9000> Greetings, does anyone know how I can compile the source for gtk-v4l from this link? https://fedorahosted.org/gtk-v4l/browser
<Halexander9000> Or rather... where in the world could I find the source code for gtk-v4l?
<Halexander9000> I can't seem to find it in any of Ubuntu's Repositories, and neither in the repositories other tutorials indicate it should be.
<fidel> idefix: ppa issues are not supported inhere afaik
<cocotyty> 嘿嘿
<fidel> to break it down - you have an issue with a ppa - not with the general ubuntu package management. at least that how it looks to me
<Halexander9000> So... is there anyone here that can help me? Pretty please?
<cocotyty> where is here
<cocotyty> here
<fidel> !enter > cocotyty
<ubottu> cocotyty, please see my private message
<fidel> !details > cocotyty
<w0rm_x> Sidewinder1 gta?
<Bigbird> why not me
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<Bigbird> 哈哈
<centrelink> !wat > centrelink
<Darkened> ello would someone please help me sort my Wine issue im trying to install RCT - 1 via the original game CD but Wine will not allow me to run the Setup.exe and ideas Cheers
<bobweaver> Halexander9000,  read the INSTALL file https://fedorahosted.org/gtk-v4l/browser/INSTALL
<Bigbird> hi
<cocotyty> 表示第一次来
<lotuspsychje> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bigbird> 兄弟，用英文吧在这里
<subz3r0> !cn | cocotyty
<ubottu> cocotyty: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lotuspsychje> Bigbird:stop that
<edgarin> Hi, somebody knows how to add support to vortex86mx cpus in the last ubuntu versions?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Darkened, configure a virtual cd drive, in wine's configuration tool
<cocotyty> 用中文不行么？
<extrasolar> supp
<Bigbird> sorry ! I have tell my friends to use english
<Halexander9000> bobweaver: But first, where can I download the source code from. There's no download link on this page  https://fedorahosted.org/gtk-v4l/browser
<lotuspsychje> Bigbird:you can use private message for that
<ix_> is there a gtk app that can do this? http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9330/desktopmks.jpg
<Bigbird> cocotyty: hi,my boy ,just use English here
<nick_h> when running a PAE version of Linux in a 32-bit Ubuntu, why would Linux continue to use only 3GB of the 4GB in the machine?
<Darkened> rafaelsoaresbr, I will need a virtual drive to run the actual CD?
<lotuspsychje> ix_:sort photo's in a row?
<Bigbird> nick_h: maybe your video card shared your memeory
<ix_> lotuspsychje: show big thumbnails
<rafaelsoaresbr> Darkened: no, just mount the ISO anywhere, and configure a virtual cd drive in wine pointing to the directory where the iso is mounted.
<Bigbird> check the bios setting if you want to close the video share memory
<lotuspsychje> ix_:you can make nautilus show big thumbnails
<TJ-> nick_h: the top of memory addresses are reserved for PCI IOMEM - that is PCI devices that need to map their Input/Output and Memory into the CPU's address space. Video adapters commonly require 256-512MB, and other devices such as disk controllers and USB controllers require it also.
<Darkened> rafaelsoaresbr, wine can detect the CD but I have to manually go to the setup.exe to try run it after reading up on how to install games using Wine but when I try this I have a error saying The file '/media/RCTycoon/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Darkened
<ubottu> Darkened: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<ix_> lotuspsychje: damn it, I don't want to use nautilus, isn't there an image viewer that can do that?
<TJ-> Darkened: It is likely that the CD-ROM may have been mounted with the "noexec" option to prevent malicious executables being able to run.
<subz3r0> "Video adapters commonly require 256-512MB" weird that my good ol' S3 is running fine with 1 mb :D
<lotuspsychje> ix_:look in software centre
<ix_> lotuspsychje: I've looked there
<TJ-> ix_: have you tried gthumb?
<ix_> TJ-: I'll try it, thank you
<TJ-> ix_: gthumb looks almost like your image, when sidebar is disabled
<fizyplankton> so i know that with 12.04, desktop edition lts support was extended to 5 years. does the extension apply to previous lts versions like 10.04, or is 10.04 stuck with 3 year support?
<lotuspsychje> !info gthumb
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1019 kB, installed size 2949 kB
<TJ-> ix_: I've just tried it. With Edit > Preferences > Browser > "Thumbnail size:" = 256 it looks very close
<xangua> fizyplankton: 10.04 has only another 8 months of support
<bazhang> fizyplankton, just the 12.04
<fidel> fizyplankton:
<fidel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more details
<fizyplankton> darn. and will X be changed in 12.04?
<bazhang> fizyplankton, you mean 12.10 to wayland? no
<lotuspsychje> !info imageindex
<ubottu> imageindex (source: imageindex): generate static HTML galleries from images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (precise), package size 44 kB, installed size 169 kB
<lotuspsychje> ix_:look at this one too
<fizyplankton> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> fizyplankton, 12.04 is out already
<fizyplankton> i mean did X change since lucid?
<bazhang> fizyplankton, the proposed change for 12.10 was using wayland, which wont happen then after all
<nick_h> Bigbird, TJ-: that makes sense, though this laptop has a dedicated video card. unfortunately, it uses EFI rather than BIOS, so i don't think there's a way to disable the shared video memory
<TJ-> nick_h: If you disabled it, you'd have no video :D
<fidel> fizyplankton: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ gives you an overview about packages in 12.04
<Bigbird> hello
<TJ-> nick_h: "shared video memory" means something different. It means the video adaptor has no memory of its own and 'borrows' system RAM instead
<ix_> TJ-: yes, seems pretty close, although it makes some of them look weird
<fizyplankton> fidel: i just dont want to have to spend ANOTHER 14 hours rewriting the damn xorg.conf file to get 4 monitors working across 2 video cards. since im on my phone right now, does anyone know if xcinerama works in 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info xcinerama
<ubottu> Package xcinerama does not exist in precise
<fidel> fizyplankton: and i was just trying to point you to the official docs giving pretty much infos about current packages in the current lts release. wish you good luck with the screen setup ;)
<fizyplankton> !help info
<fidel> fizyplankton: info works like: !info PACKAGENAME
<fizyplankton> fidel i want to check the package for lucid to see if i spelled it right
<fidel> fizyplankton:
<fidel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fidel> ups - that page will give you infos about packages of each ubuntu version
<fizyplankton> im on my phone right now. browser sucks
<fidel> hope that helps. the info command inhere is basically ment to be used be users to help other users - while querying detailed infos for your self makres much more sense in your terminal or browser
<fidel> k
<ssvss> Hello, does ubuntu-server works well with mac mini ?
<ssvss> are there are any issues with power management
<fidel> ssvss: i guess that might depend on the hardware version of the mini (i.e. MacMini3.x or 4.x)
<ssvss> I couldn't find what 3.x / 4.x version of mac mini's are. I am enquiring this for a intel-based mid 2011 mac mini.
<Calahan> Anyone could help me out on how to set up reverse dns record properly on 12.04, i obviously doing somth wrong.
<ChrisWere> I've been having problems with my Kdenlive install on 12.04. I've upgraded using the Kdenlive offical repos, but it's not very stable at all. Should I downgrade? Is it generally considdered that the version of Kdelive that comes with Ubuntu is more stable than upgrading the version via offical repos?
<blakes> Asked this on #ltsp but it has baffled many so I thought I would drop it here. Sorry to break protocol. Still having trouble with booting thinclient on 12.04.  This problem is related to nbd and busybox reporting:  Failure: Insufficient information to set up nbd, quitting (nbdroot=:ltsp_i386, host=192.168.0.254, name=ltsp_i386, port=,nbd-device=).
<blakes> Calahan: what do you mean... you mean for bind, dnsmasq.
<savio> when my internet connection get disconnected i need to restart the service of network-manager to connect to my ppp conection
<cocotyty>  :o
<Calahan> blakes i mean fo domain name
<savio> i'm using 12.04
<cocotyty> i'm using xubuntu
<blakes> Calahan, add the entry to /etc/hosts
<ChrisWere> anyone here had experience with kdenlive at all?
<designbybeck> I have some old donated HP/Compaq computers. Intel P4 with 512mb of RAM... what might be the best Distro for this??
<designbybeck> We take donated computers and install Linux, Train kids on the Open Source Mindset and let them take the computers home to keep
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<designbybeck> Was thinking about going with OLPC for these and targeting a younger group this time
<cocotyty>  :o
<cocotyty> who know how to install xunlei by wine
<blakes> designbybeck... check www.freegeek.org.  They are doing the same thing with fantastic results. They distrib 10.04lts
<designbybeck> THank you blakes
<designbybeck> ours is http://texos.org
<designbybeck> I need to get on the ball and do more updates to it as well as put our training materials on there
<ActionParsnip> cocotyty: did you check the appdb?
<ChrisWere> can someone help me? I've been having problems with my Kdenlive install on 12.04. I've upgraded using the Kdenlive offical repos, but it's not very stable at all. Should I downgrade? Is it generally considdered that the version of Kdelive that comes with Ubuntu is more stable than upgrading the version via offical repos?
<blakes> designbybeck: ;)  We have ~150 users at the school all with donated machines using ltsp.  AWESOME recycling dude!
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: the version in the repos is tried on the release you have
<designbybeck> Awesome! I'd like to check out LTSP
<cocotyty> ActionParsnip:what is appdb
<fidel> is it safe to remove all packages listed in synaptic under 'Not installed (residual config)? If i understand it right those are old packages/previous versions right?
<fidel> cocotyty: part of the wine docu
<designbybeck> I work for a university and they are about to refresh one of the labs we have dualbooting, I'd like to put something like LTSP or iTELC on it
<cocotyty> fidel:thank you
<ActionParsnip> cocotyty: search and you will find ut
<fidel> cocotyty: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip> cocotyty: instead of immediately asking when you see a new term, try searching a little. you'll learn more
<cocotyty> ActionParsnip:thank you
<ChrisWere> ActionParsnip: So updating via the offical Kdenlive repos is not really advised, is that right?
<SliMM> Hello
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: if you use 3rd party repos then results are going to be less predictable
<ChrisWere> ActionParsnip: Okay thanks for the advice =D
<SliMM> I'm having trouble with Notify OSD: I'm calling org.freedesktop.Notifications.CloseNotification(id) and I get the correct NotificationClosed signal, but the notification does not disappear
<cocotyty> sorry .because my english is very bad,there is little chinese document for wine
<cocotyty>  :D
<ActionParsnip> cocotyty: could try in #ubuntu-cn
<cocotyty> ok
<cocotyty>  :D
<Peetee> Is Ubuntu good OS?
<andrew2325> that depends on what you want to use it for peeteee
<fidel> Peetee: do you ask in the apple store if apple is good? try to ask a more detailed question ..i bet you'll get more response
<ActionParsnip> fidel: nice
<savio> is there any VPN service that is free to use and also work with ubuntu 12.04
<Costeelation> where i can register my gnu/linux user number?
<Costeelation> exmple GNU/LINUX #497496
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: tried asking in #linux
<andrew2325> https://linuxcounter.net/
<Costeelation> ok thanks :)
<Darkened> rafaelsoaresbr, will you be able to talk me through this becayse I seriously can't understand it :s
<Darkened> rafaelsoaresbr, making a virtual drive for the game and such
<Cell> How can I install and use Cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<marv> hello guys! I installed kernel 3.2.0-29 but now my broadcom wireless card doesn't work. In the network manager, networks are visible but I can't connect. ideas?
<marv> hello guys! I installed kernel 3.2.0-29 but now my broadcom wireless card doesn't work. In the network manager, networks are visible but I can't connect. ideas?
<Peetee> marv U should read a bit about it, it s there
<subz3r0> marv, repeating yourself in ~1 minute wont help...
<Peetee> marv new soft new problems
<Peetee> :)
<sys49152> thats the golden rule
<fidel> is it safe to remove all packages listed in synaptic under 'Not installed (residual config)? If i understand it right those are old packages/previous versions right?
<Peetee> fidel autoremove doesn t work?
<Peetee> it was just an idea
<savio> hello guys
<savio> VPN service
<fidel> Peetee: i know and do use autoremove - but afaik the category mentioned above covers something different
<Peetee> fidel ok I m curious about new things in this OS
<SliMM> I can see that's one of those Ubuntu "features", the fact that notifications don't close when you need them to
<greenit> hi, i got a segmentation fault on my computer when i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, at update-initramfs and now i am scared to shut down my computer... i killed apt-get and wanted to kill dpkg, but it doesn't let kill itself... shall i execute update-initramfs manually or kill dpkg anyhow?
<Cell> I cant seem to install any alternate desktop managers, help?
<ssta_> fidel: they aren't installed.  It means that there are files (probably config files) which were not removed when the package was.  You can remove them with: dpkg --purge
<ActionParsnip> Cell: just use software centre
<fidel> ssta_: thanks
<thufir_> how can I install http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libgmime-2.0-2 for ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Cell: or:  sudo apt-get install gdm      or:  sudo apt-get install slim     something like that....
<andrew2325> sudo apt-get install libgmime should do it thufir
<ActionParsnip> !info libgmime oneiric
<ubottu> Package libgmime does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !find libgmime
<ubottu> Found: libgmime-2.6-0, libgmime-2.6-0-dbg, libgmime-2.6-dev, libgmime-2.6-doc, libgmime2.6-cil
<grendal> hey i have a package that apt-get says is installed..but when i try and uninstall it. it says its not installed
<ActionParsnip> grendal: add the option:    --reinstall
<grendal> it was a package that i created
<ActionParsnip> thufir_: sudo apt-get install libgmime-2.6-0     and you should be ok, unless you need the old version....
<grendal> wait a min..i think iknow what i need to do
<ActionParsnip> grendal: then use dpkg on the deb file and tell the OS to reinstall it
<grendal> right
<grendal> got it
<greenit> i got a segmentation fault at update-initramfs, what shall i do to get it working again?
<grendal> i cant believe i forgot that
<ActionParsnip> grendal: :)
<Joe1> does ubuntu not like Raids?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Joe1> it wont boot when i have my drives in raid mode for the other os an when it does boot its all command line
<Joe1> is that all the mini.iso installs?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: yes, the mini ISO installs bootloader, kernel and modules with a few basic commands like package management
<wN> Joe1: probably
<idefix> guys, excuse me I was away for a sec.. what can I do about this error while trying to upgrade? Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms-hda/alsa-hda-dkms_0.201208101803~precise1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<grendal> jes...i chased that around all morning...as soon as i typed it here i though..hold the phone...of course apt is not going to find it its not in a repo
<Joe1> how do i fix it if it only boots in command line?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: you can install whatever you desire, you can make a very small OS if you like, if you want the full standard ubuntu desktop then install the ubuntu-desktop package, or install only what you want an get a smaller install footprint
<Peetee> idefix what about appropriate mirror to connect?
<Joe1> did i accidentally not installa gui
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: then install one now
<idefix> Peetee, but how can I tell the update manager what the mirror is?
<fidel> Joe1: what happens if you enter: startx
<Peetee> idefix: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list? or sth like that
<Pici> idefix: We cannot provide support for random PPAs here.
<ActionParsnip> greenit: try:  sudo update-grub
<Joe1> never tried that
<idefix> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Joe1> i only logged in
<Pici> !behelpful | Peetee
<ubottu> Peetee: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ActionParsnip> Peetee: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<thufir_> ActionParsnip: I only see  libgmime-2.4-2  when I search for libgmime, not 2.6
<Peetee> ActionParsnip: thnks
<ActionParsnip> thufir_: oh yes, ubottu defaults to the latest stable (precise)
<thufir_> yeah, so, short of upgrading, can I get 2.6?
<Peetee> idefix: better use some vi, U don t have gk
<fidel> !pm > Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> idefix: try:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147170/
<greenit> ActionParsnip, thx, before u wrote that i tried "sudo update-initramfs -d -k all" and then "sudo update-initramfs -c -k 3.2.0-27-generic" ... is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> greenit: try leaving the -k out maybe...
<Joe1> ok so fidel startx boots the gui
<MHazell> Can someone do me a favor?
<Calahan> Is there a way to prevent user to change their ident? I mean i want it to be fixed.
<greenit> ActionParsnip, but the computer successfully executed the command^^
<idefix> !gk
<litropy> Hi, all - I'm running ubuntu LiveCD 12.04, am wired to my router, other devices can browse fine, I can ping IP but not domain. I tried setting DNS to Google's servers (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4), same result.
<Joe1> ???
<idefix> Peetee, what is gk?
<Peetee> idefix: graphical mode
<ActionParsnip> litropy: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Peetee> idefix: U have only text mode?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: did you install a display manager?
<MHazell> I need someone to test Unity Web Apps Integration that I just put at my site
<litropy> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> litropy: so if you run:     echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> litropy: the browser doesn't work?
<idefix> Peetee no I can use gedit etc.
<Joe1> i just installed what ever mini.iso installed
<Peetee> idefix: then go for it
<litropy> ActionParsnip, running, hold
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: then you should run:  sudo apt-get install lightdm
<litropy> ActionParsnip, cannot ping domain, yet ... the browser works.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: can you get updates ok now?
<MHazell> So no one can help me?
<litropy> ActionParsnip, negative
<ActionParsnip> MHazell: you only waited 3 mins....
<Peetee> MHazell: try one PC with different Browsers??
<litropy> ActionParsnip, wait
<litropy> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get update works
<Peetee> MHazell: better said different clients :)
<ActionParsnip> litropy: try:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> litropy: also run:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MHazell> I want to know if someone can test my Unity Web Apps Integration
<ActionParsnip> litropy: then reboot, hopefully the updates will fix things
<litropy> ActionParsnip, that works.
<ActionParsnip> MHazell: what do they do?
<MHazell> Well for now it is a web link bookmark, but I just added it yesterday
<MHazell> I'm still learning the API
<litropy> ActionParsnip, all: Has package hfsprogs been depreciated? apt-get says, "unable to locate"
<ActionParsnip> litropy: not sure there dude, sorry
<litropy> ActionParsnip, all: I suppose this guide from 2009 is out of date.
<litropy> http://abhinay.wordpress.com/2009/04/12/repair-fix-mac-hfs-partition-using-ubuntu-cd/
<thufir_> how can I install http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libgmime-2.6 when all I see in apt is 2.4?
<ActionParsnip> !find hfs
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libcephfs-dev, libcephfs1, libcephfs1-dbg, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools, squashfs-tools-dbg, sshfs (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hfs&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info hfsplus | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build3 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<ActionParsnip> litropy: I'd just get network access sorted first, its a bit more essential than accessing some Mac partitions, wouldn't you say...
<MHazell> My website is techmansworld.blogspot.com is anyone wants to test it
<litropy> ActionParsnip, my take is not to browse; rather, it is to repair my HD (running livecd)
<Darkened> can someone help me install a Windows game using Wine please the game is (RCT-1 With CD)
<MHazell> As for the icon, it has transparent background so I'm not sure how Unity will interpret it.
<grendal> hey im using gnome classic on my netbook.. is that basically gnome 3 with a gnome2 skin or am i still using gnome 2 libs?
<ActionParsnip> litropy: i see, how is it damaged?
<xangua> grendal: gnome3
<ActionParsnip> litropy: why not just reinstall and restore from backup?
<litropy> ActionParsnip, I don't know yet, I haven't run check commands. Still looking for the right guide.
<ActionParsnip> grendal: you are just using gnome-panel whic has been compiled with GTK3,
<litropy> ActionParsnip, Yes, wipe/reinstall is an option, but it's a last resort.
<Calahan> Is there a way how to set fixed ident for users?
<ActionParsnip> litropy: probably cleaner, see how you go though
<Dr_Willis> theres identd servuces that can send whatever you want
<Calahan> Dr_Willis i mean i want it to be fixed to user login name is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> Calahan: thought thats how they normslly work. identd is simthing i find useless these days
<dontknow> hi, anyone here using ati hd7000m series gpu?
<thufir_> I thought there was a command in apt to update, not upgrade, all software, but I can't find it.  what is the command pls?
<jnhghy> apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> thufir_: update  updates the list if apps..
<L3top> this only updates the packages available.
<Kircle> It's possible, from a different desktop environment,  to have the unity 2d launcher on the side appear via unity-2d-launcher. It is possible to run the regular unity launcher from terminal?
<thufir_> shouldn't it also update actual software?  like mysql, firefox, etc?
<bekks> thufir_: No. Thats what "apt-get upgrade" does.
<Dr_Willis> thufir_: upgrade installs the new version
<Dr_Willis> update the list. then upgeade whats needed
<BuPy7> Всем привет из России! =)
<bekks> !ru | BuPy7
<ubottu> BuPy7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<thufir_> hmm, but upgrade will upgrade you from 11.10 to 12.04.  I don't want to do that yet.  Isn't there an intermediate, to just update the packages?  I thought there was such a capability.
<Dr_Willis> thufir_: no it wont
<bekks> thufir_: It will not upgrade your distro to a new release.
<thufir_> ahhh. thanks.
<dontknow> anyone here using ati hd7000m series gpu?
<fabian_> Hello guys!
<Dr_Willis> do-release-upgrade   i think
<BuPy7> ubuttu, i no need help
<BuPy7> а здесь метерится можно?
<lazzzy> канешн
<lazzzy> они не понимают
<FloodBot1> lazzzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BuPy7> ахахах)))
<BuPy7> наш человек)))
<Calahan> vse vsjo ponjemajut..
<lazzzy> :D
<BuPy7> :D
<fabian_> When I set the menu which controls the screen to appears in just one line this menu disapier
<Peetee> _D
<Peetee> :D
<BuPy7> А этот чат что-то типа онлайн помощи юзверям?
<lazzzy> ага
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lazzzy> для тех, кто без лопаты в поле
<lazzzy> !by
<fabian_> lazzzy, do you want to be politically persecuted man?
<BuPy7> ubottu мне не нужна помощь тваю мать)
<idefix> does anyone know how to change sound system from pulse to alsa?
<Darkened> anybody here quite the wize person when it comes to Wine I require some assistance :>
<lazzzy> fabian_, wht?
<fabian_> How can I switch from an app from another screen?
<Peetee> idefix: dont know but sometimes I use sudo pavucontrol and sudo alsamixer
<Darkened> youtube
<Peetee> fabian_: CTRL ALT arrows??
<Peetee> fabian_: or did U mean something else?
<fabian_> Peetee, thank you man! Thats exactly what I meant. Thank you!@
<Layke> If I run top, I see "java" running at 55% CPU. Is there any way to get more information about this process? I don't quite know what java process could be using 55% CPU?
<Layke> I also don't want to kill it, incase i am just overlooking something.
<IdleOne> BuPy7: This channel is English only. Please abide by the rules.
<lazzzy> BuPy7, English firewall
<lazzzy> :XX
<Peetee> Layke: ps -ax?
<BuPy7> IdleOne, Fuck you in the ass, I'm Russian
<Layke> I'm not quite sure how to interpret this. http://pastie.org/4474882  So it looks from this that java is the "main" hog on resources right?
<Dr_Willis> wow.. that esclated quickly..
<epzil0n> moron
<beandog> anybody running djbdns?  this thing is a beast to configure
<Dr_Willis> Layke: not running minecraft?
<W4sp> IdleOne: Thanks. That became appaling.
<jaymz> layke: ps -fw 13979
<jaymz> or
<alex____> I have a xfs drive mounted from fstab, the drive mounts well but all files and directory are read as simple files, what am I doing wrong ?
<jaymz> ps -fww 13979
<taoseeker> which image viewer do Ubuntu have?
<taoseeker> I am in lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> taoseeker: eog, wxviewer (i believe it's called) imagemagick are 3 I can think of fast
<ActionParsnip> taoseeker: ahh the wxviewer is in Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info wxviewer
<ubottu> Package wxviewer does not exist in precise
<Kihokki> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1145207 Is it possible to use this with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info gpicview
<ubottu> gpicview (source: gpicview): lightweight image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 117 kB, installed size 793 kB
<taoseeker> ActionParsnip, lubuntu detects camera and file manager opens, a list of frames is detected, but no image
<ActionParsnip> taoseeker: thats the one in lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications  you could have found that link...
<ActionParsnip> taoseeker: if you copy an image to your home folder, is it ok?
<taoseeker> thanks
<ActionParsnip> taoseeker: you can always install shotwell if you want to..
<AcidRain2012> is anyone getting the warning 'NOT AUTHENTICATED' when trying to install new update packages with ubuntu 10.04 including the openoffice.org-emailmerge package?
<AcidRain2012> im wondering if i should install these?
<_Joshua_> just means you are not root
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    please use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> probably means you need a PG key importing
<ActionParsnip> *GPG
<alex____> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<solifugus> how can I install sun java?  I don't see it listed with apt-cache search anything..
<AcidRain2012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147223/
<taoseeker> ActionParsnip, yes it it there, how strange
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147223/
<taoseeker> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> solifugus: sun don't own java, its oracle now
<AcidRain2012> i mean have i been hacked?
<AcidRain2012> i never got this error before
<ActionParsnip> solifugus: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<AcidRain2012> or, warning might i say
<taoseeker> ActionParsnip,  I shall have to drop then one at a time into a folder
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: webmin will break your OS
<AcidRain2012> wtf why?
<solifugus> ActionParsnip, thanks.. I am checking that link..
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: its not suitable
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill uninstall it now, i dont een use it anymore
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: you are free to use it but it was removed from the repos for a reason
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: sounds like your apt fromtend crashed and hasn't freed the packages
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: that will free them up. I assume you don't have software centre open etc
<alexidoia> I have a xfs drive mounted with fstab, the content are all binary file, that is directories are considered as files with no mime known, any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: do you have the xfs module loaded?
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: how do i drop m y permissions?
<AcidRain2012> i want to be sure webmin uninstalled properly?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: the command ubottu gave will help
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip I have two others xfs drive mounted and operating
<AcidRain2012> ah cool
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: I see, is the file system healthy?
<Jordan_U> alexidoia: Do you have good backups of all the data?
<ActionParsnip> !find fsck.xfs
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip, its new
<AcidRain2012> wow. ActionParsnip im happy as hell i asked u. if something would of broke my os garantee i woulda sprayed up linux office, lol
<ubottu> File fsck.xfs found in xfsprogs
<AcidRain2012> put to much work into this
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, yes ?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: doesn't matter, you could put data on it then a sudden power off can fry the IDE, new is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip, just in case how to know if the xfs mod is loaded ?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: install xfsprogs and unmount the partition and get it checked
<W4sp> alexidoia: before you follow any advice I suggest you dd the hdd content to a good place.
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: lsmod | grep xfs
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: thx. but i can control everything from text messages to my email server, only authenticates from my number ;)
<SpiderWoman> how i can install framework 4 in ubuntu?
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip, xfsprogs installed, how do I launch it ?
<VoodooFX> Hey can someone help me with a problem I am having
<SpiderWoman> .net 4.0
<ActionParsnip> !.net
<Jordan_U> alexidoia: Working with the filesystem as-is may be (though probably isn't) corrupting data.
<mneptok> !mono > SpiderWoman
<wilee-nilee> VoodooFX, only if you share what it is. ;)
<VoodooFX> hehe
<SpiderWoman> !mono
<ActionParsnip> SpiderWoman: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2586
<VoodooFX> Well I am having a problem with connecting to the internet
<SpiderWoman> for MonoDEvelop?
<VoodooFX> Sometimes pages load
<ActionParsnip> !mono
<VoodooFX> But a lot of the time they haven't been loading at all
<dudewhat> halp
<VoodooFX> I know it isn't my connection
<auronandace> no such factoid as !mono please stop trying
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, all data are not accessible anyway
<dudewhat> I've got pure-ftpd setup but I can't upload files
<mneptok> SpiderWoman: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, I still don know how to use xfsprogs
<dudewhat> Command:	STOR jjlkj.txt
<dudewhat> Response:	553 Can't open that file: Permission denied
<dudewhat> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<Peetee> SpiderWoman: I tried MonoDevelop and it is not that good like sharpdevelop in win
<dudewhat> halp plz
<Peetee> SpiderWoman: But U choose
<ActionParsnip> dudewhat: why not use sftp via openssh-server
<dudewhat> because
<dudewhat> I need to have it setup to use ftp
<dudewhat> can't give the user ssh access
<W4sp> dudewhat: This sounds as you would work in ftp.
<ActionParsnip> dudewhat: its not secure at all, I hope you aren't transmitting over the web
<Jordan_U> alexidoia: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<dudewhat> I don't care
<ActionParsnip> dudewhat: ok
<ActionParsnip> !away > HardFu|AFK
<ubottu> HardFu|AFK, please see my private message
<Calahan> dudewhat why not vsftpd?
<craigbass1976> Has anyone gotten accujazz to play in vlc?
<dudewhat> is it easier to setup?
<Dr_Willis> and whats accujazz?
<dudewhat> can I have sftp setup in a chrooted jail?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, online streaming jazz.  When I listen though I have to do it in a browser and it's playing through slipstreamradio.com
<ActionParsnip> dudewhat: I'd check your ftp lo, see why it was rejected
<beandog> dudewhat: yah I think it's rsh
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/4XHazsC5
<Darkened> anyone here good with Wine I have a issue loading a Setup.exe
<OmegaVesko> what kind of issue?
<Jordan_U> alexidoia: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<Jordan_U> !wine | Darkened
<ubottu> Darkened: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Peetee> Darkened: I had many issues with wine
<Peetee> Darkened: it didn t work many times for me
<Darkened> Peetee, I have been reading up about it and tried what most people have succsses with but no such luck for me
<zyltoid> anyone have experience with Xen and Ati drivers on 12.04?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm trying to playback dvd's and vlc/totem/etc. is only playing the sound of the menu screen. The screen is black. I've installed the libdvdread/nav packages as well as the gstreamer packages. any hints?
<mikebarnes> i'm trying to install mysql, apache2, & php on my ubuntu server and would like to know if i should use the generic install of dabien version
<iceroot> mikebarnes: what?
<iceroot> mikebarnes: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server   is the way to install LAMP on ubuntu
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/4swZnBZy
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, my drive is sdc
<mikebarnes> thanks
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, sdb
<Jordan_U> mikebarnes: You should never install packages from Debian repositories in Ubuntu.
<kim1882> :-D
<alexidoia> Jordan_U, I need to reboot, be right back
<Jordan_U> alexidoia: Which partition is having problems? (sdb1 or sdc1)
<mikebarnes> next question, how do i leave the room gracefully
<Jordan_U> mikebarnes: To just leave #ubuntu, type "/part". To quit your IRC client entirely type "/quit".
<monkers> his name was mike barnes.
<monkers> his name was mike barnes.
<beandog> does /exec still work?
<Kanerix> Stop shooting people in the head
<beandog> or is that client-specific
<Kanerix> MIRC, as I recall
<beandog> Kanerix: yah ... kk
<Kanerix> Does anyone still use MIRC?
<iceroot> beandog: depending on the client
<beandog> man, mirc .. its been years
<Flyser> Does Ubuntu for android allow running applications that require 3d acceleration?
<Kanerix> operating system for operating system... what
<iceroot> Flyser: yes
<Flyser> Kanerix: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Flyser> iceroot: great, thanks :)
<Maccer> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_intelivy&num=1 -- Some kernel optimizations coming for intel(? -- vague article) in 12.10
<iceroot> Maccer: #ubuntu+1
<Maccer> iceroot: didn't know that was there!
<tyler_d> weeee
<bean> F
<Arcaran_> test
<ThinkT510> !test | arcaran
<ubottu> arcaran: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Kihokki> Dies this work with Ubuntu? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1145207
<Kihokki> *Does
<Arcaran_> #test haha
<laksimina> I'm BuPy7)))
<laksimina> Зига!
<eph3meral> is Ubuntu specific PHP on topic in here? I want to get some PECL extensions, honestly not really sure why they're not included in Ubuntu 12.04 - are there any other/extra canonical PHP repos for Ubuntu where I can reliably get PECL extensions without having to compile them myself?
<BuPy7> Hello, World!
<superbbbfab> hi guys, i m not able to update jdownloader
<whi5key> #test lol
<BuPy7> Русские - сила!
<BuPy7> А вы УГ :D
<amir__> hi
<BuPy7> Hello!
<Guest29655> how can I install conky?
<wilee-nilee> Guest29655, sudo apt-get install conky
<auronandace> Guest29655: sudo apt-get install conky-all
<whi5key> Guest29655 sudo apt-get install conky
<BuPy7> How?
<Kihokki> Does this work with Ubuntu? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1145207
<Maccer> Kihokki: Why... would it not?
<bob_> anyone know why it takes 15 secs to load chrome?
<Maccer> Other than dependency and other issues like that.
<wilee-nilee> Kihokki, generally drivers should be installed from the repo, but this is a new one matbe needed I doubt anyone here knows you might ask the ##fedora or ##linux channels in general
<wilee-nilee> maybe*
<Maccer> bob_:  Is it 15 seconds constant?  Every time?  After the first time?
<W4sp_> nick W4sp
<bob_> after the 1st time chrome is instant 1st time though its around 15 secs:(
<BuPy7> How are you?
<wilee-nilee> Kihokki, actually that is #fedora
<auronandace> BuPy7: this is a support channel
<BuPy7> Chrome - Suсks
<bob_> besides Chrome sucks opinion anyone with a answer for the slow startup 1st time Chrome runs?
<bean> Probably because after the first run there is a process that sits in the background that is chrome running, but no windows.
<bean> At least I think it works like that
<Kingsy> what is a good program for system monitoring? so RAM usage CPU usage, HD IO etc etc ?
<BuPy7> <auronandace>, Where is possible to communicate to people at a similar forum? Specify.
<bean> BuPy7: what are you wanting?
<bob_> system monitor in administration
<bean> Kingsy: top, or htop, or iostat
<Kingsy> bean: anything with a nice GUI ?
<fidel> Kingsy: conky would be the eye-candy thing
<islandmonkey> BuPy7: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bean> Kingsy: conky.
<Maccer> bob_: Well the reason it's slow the first time is because it has to load chrome off your hard-disk and then cache it
<BuPy7> I'm from Russia and I teach English
<bob_> six or eight months ago it was instant what has changed?
<Maccer> bob_: Same for all programs, but it depends on there binary size.
<Kingsy> hmm really? I have conky but I don't really like it.. it doesnt seem accurate.. or have enough features.. I assumed there was a stand alone application that could be installed..
<auronandace> BuPy7: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kingsy> other than conky I mean
<auronandace> !alis | BuPy7
<ubottu> BuPy7: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bean> Kingsy: you have to customize conky, but it is accurate.
<wilee-nilee> Kingsy, on the web are 100's maybe 1000's of conky scripts try them out till you find one you like the stock one is a bit ugly.
<Kingsy> yeah.. I might take a look
<BuPy7> auronandace, Thank you
<bean> Kingsy: things can even look as pretty as this: http://puna.upf.edu/sites/default/files/conky.png
<wilee-nilee> KingPin, there is a whole thread at the ubuntu forums.
<Kingsy> wilee-nilee: is there a site with a big list of them? I googled around a while ago but ended up picking most of the scripts up from forums..
<bob_> windows and macs are having the same problem, I think they have including code into Chrome that has caused this delay but have no proof of it
<auronandace> Kingsy: yeah, the default conky is awful, i can show you mine if you want
<wilee-nilee> Kingsy, not that I have seen usually like here are 10 to look at, people build these themselves.
<Kingsy> auronandace: yeah please.. imgur ?
<auronandace> Kingsy: one mo
<bean> bob_: they changed how chrome works, I think. Now there is a background process that sits idle after the first time you open it. I think.
<Kingsy> auronandace: that does look cooool.. I might have a look around :)
<bob_> ya i know i like chrome except the this initial delay:(
<bean> bob_: what does it matter after the initial opening of it? I usually just leave my browser open.
<auronandace> Kingsy: http://imagebin.org/224554
<bob_> its called being spoiled:)
<Kingsy> auronandace: hmm not bad.. mine looks a LITTLE like that.. but with less features
<bob_> another issue 12.04 doesn't display panel when  running of the cd anyone know the solution to this.  Hard to impress new users when this happens:(
<wilee-nilee> bob_, which panel?
<bob_> the vertical one on the left
<mora> hi!, how can I install VIA C7-M processor graphic
<mora> ?
<wilee-nilee> bob_, should you does on my setup.
<wilee-nilee> you=it
<bean> mora: that's a processor, not a video card.
<islandmonkey> mora: processor graphic???????????
<bob_> i'm running on a couple of dell 6400's  i'm suspecting my video card
<wilee-nilee> bob_, these have lower ram as well if I remember correctly?
<bob_> 2 gig is what i'm running
<wilee-nilee> graphic drivers yeah bob_
<bean> bob_: try using the "session" to unity-2d.
<mora> sorry, my english is too bad. Now i am on a hp mini runing win XP and via processor appears to be a graphic chipset on control panel
<bean> mora: this channel is for ubuntu, not windows.
<bob_> what is strange my 10.04 cds work great and demo well.  how do u force 12.04 to boot in 2d mode off the cd?
<mora> yes, i need to install graphics on ubuntu 12.04 running on this hp 2133
<wilee-nilee> bob_, you might just load a thumb with the ISO and have persistence, and load the drivers for the card.
<superbbbfab> i would java sun on my ubuntu
<superbbbfab> how can i do?
<bob_> i'm out of here thanks for the input folks
<bean> mora: do the graphics not work currently?
<ThinkT510> !java | superbbbfab
<ubottu> superbbbfab: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kingsy> see this is the problem, I just downloaded a conky theme, they just never work
<Kingsy> errors errors errors.. heh
<wilee-nilee> Kingsy, put them in home named .conkyrc
<Kingsy> wilee-nilee: yeah I did
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: a whole lot of conky themes include scripts
<wilee-nilee> Kingsy, one at a time of course and run conky & exit in a terminal
<W4sp> Kingsy: conky themes usually contain README or INSTALL files that need to be followed.
<teach> hi
<bean> teach, hello, please ask a question if you have one.
<wilee-nilee> W4sp, hardly these are just scripts
<Kingsy> W4sp: I have never seen a theme with a readme, I think I need a decent source
<teach> does anyone ever encountered this sound problem: the sound unexpectedely stop from working
<teach> beside the sound card being recognized
<teach> the volume working and *everything* else
<Peetee> teach yes, input sound stopped immediately after disconnecting cam
<teach> nop
<teach> i was looking a video on youtube 30min ago
<teach> and it just stopped
<Peetee> teach flashplayer crashed?
<teach> if i plug my headphones everything works fine
<teach> Peetee: nop
<W4sp> wilee-nilee: Kingsy It often explains where to copy the file(s), eg in ~/.conky/ dir or add into ~/.conkyrc.
<teach> flash is still working
<Peetee> and headphones also working yes?
<teach> yep
<teach> that's some weird magic
<Peetee> teach what about playing with terminal and write pavucontrol
<Peetee> teach or sudo alsamixer
<teach> Peetee: i tried to play with aplay but it doesn't worked
<teach> (unless with headphones)
<wilee-nilee> W4sp, maybe some you have seen have but the majority probably over 95% on the web do not for example there is a thread on the ubuntu forum with 1000"s of posts not one has any specifics but the script
<Peetee> teach and simple restart of PC?
<Peetee> teach sudo shutdown -r now
<mora> Sorry, How could I install VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family on Ubuntu 12.04.
<teach> Peetee: i restarted it twice
<Peetee> teach do you have dualboot with windows?
<Peetee> does it work there
<Layke> Dr_Willis, No, no minecraft? lol. Why do you mention minecraft?
<teach> nop i only have ubuntu on this laptop
<Peetee> teach does it work in live cd?
<Layke> jaymz, Thanks for that on the ps -fw 13979 :) Found it now. ps -aux | grep java showed me actually too
<Kingsy> haha this is pretty funny actually, I have tried 10, not one has worked.. at all
<teach> doesnt have a live cd right here sorry
<W4sp> wilee-nilee: I'm not going to argue over petty scripts or themes. You win.
<Peetee> teach which version of ubuntu is it?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<teach> last one
<teach> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> W4sp, I was not arguing, your premise suggested suggestions as a norm to a person trying to understand it was not helpful is all.
<teach> it seems like the sound just stopped to go through the speaker
<Peetee> teach U should run: pkill pulseaudio
<Peetee> teach and then try it again on youtube
<W4sp> wilee-nilee: In that case I trust by now the confusion is gone.
<N_T> can anybody let me know how to remove packages from the ubuntu installer CD
<ThinkT510> !remaster | N_T
<ubottu> N_T: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<teach> Peetee: still nothing
<N_T> and add other pacakages like open office
<qubit[01]> I want to list the sizes for all the files I am finding with 'find . -name templates.bson' , how would I do that ?
<teach> that's really weird because it's playing well with headphones
<Peetee> teach I really don t know... hmm.. maybe somebody else..
<jrib> qubit[01]: see the -printf option or the -exec option to find
<Dr_Willis> common audio issue - getting sound from speakers and not headphones, or the reverse.. or from both ;)
<bean> qubit[01]: find . -name "templates.bson" -exec du -sh {} \;
<Peetee> Dr_Willis: and your advice?
<teach> Dr_Willis: ?
<armenb_> in ubuntu 12.04, how do i change workspace settings?
<teach> well, the problem is that it was working fine until now
<armenb_> right clicking on the workspace icon does nothing
<Dr_Willis> Peetee:  check the forums and askubuntu.com  to many varablrs for a standard 'fix'
<armenb_> left-clicking brings up all 4 default workspaces in their default configuration.
<teach> and i was doing nothing beside looking at the screen :')
<Peetee> Dr_Willis: I did - many articles, I thought you ve got the right one
<Dr_Willis> Peetee:  a lot depends on the chipset from what ive read
<Peetee> teach: this? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Dr_Willis> as i said its a common issue.. with no 'standard' fix
<wilee-nilee> armenb_, What are you trying to change
<BuPy7> What font default in XChat?
<armenb_> wilee-nilee: I want 8 workspaces, in one big line. plus, i want to be able to switch between them using alt-#
<bean> BuPy7: I would imagine that it's in the settings for xchat.
<Dr_Willis> armenb_:  in unity? or gnome?or what?
<donsd> I am a little confused by awk, nawk, mawk, etc. Which one do most people use? And how to print line number. NR does not seem to work for me.
<armenb_> Dr_Willis: I have no clue what unity is. how do i access it?
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<teach> Dr_Willis: is it a common when it just suddenly stop from working ?
<BuPy7> What font default in XChat?
<teach> common issue*
<bean> BuPy7: Check the settings for xchat.
<W4sp> BuPy7: By default x-chat uses the system font that you can override in x-chat settings.
<Dr_Willis> teach:  try an older kernel, could be a kernel update issue
<armenb_> is there an easy way to tell whether im running unity or gnome?
<ThinkT510> armenb_: screenshot
<wilee-nilee> armenb_, you can add more in the compizconfig settings manager which needs installing as far as right to left or left to right I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis> armenb_:  you for a left side panel?what do you have selected on the login screen?
<N_T> I also need to change theme and wallpaper in the Installer CD(not Live CD)
<Dr_Willis> !manual | armenb_
<ubottu> armenb_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bean> N_T: why? Are you imaging multiple systems and want to only have to configure once?
<Dr_Willis> armenb_:  compare to the manuals screen shots ;)
<wilee-nilee> armenb_, you could set up a 8 sided cube and use the flat out function to go between dektopd maybe, I stopped using unity a while back though.
<Star_Clusters> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> unity i belive requires a square x by x virtualdesktop setup
<BuPy7> System font - Tahoma, but he looks bad.
<bean> BuPy7: then change it to something else.
<teach> Dr_Willis: i didn't updated the kernel
<armenb_> I'm using the ubuntu default desktop shown in that manual's Figure 2.1, on page 21
<teach> it was just 30min ago
<W4sp> armenb_: Your ENV will tell you what desktop environment you currently use. Also, you can chose your environment during login.
<teach> i was looking a video, *touched nothing* and the sound stopped from working from the speakers
<mora> Sorry, How could I install VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family on Ubuntu 12.04 to get 3D aceleration and full efects
<abiss27> whois abiss27
<bean> mora: I doubt you can get 3d acceleration and effects on that processor.
<WeThePeople> i delete a os from vb but the hdd space does not increase, how do i delete the os from vb properly?
<N_T> Yes I need to create custom Installation with fixed software packages in the installer along with some customization with the boot screen, wallpaper & theme of the default Ubuntu after Installation, this is custome distribution will be used by my group of machines
<BuPy7> There was anothe. But Tahoma.
<BuPy7> *not
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: What is "vb"?
<WeThePeople> virtualbox
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: You need to delete the virtual disk.
<bean> N_T: you might want to look at PXE booting them instead of doing custom.
<BuPy7> But Wath?
<bean> mora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<N_T> I have different machines on different location
<bean> N_T: check this out then, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/
<N_T> I have been through it, but there ids no such method to remove unwanted software from been installed, also need some way to chage the default wallpaper,theme & boot screen on the installation disk
<alusion> Is there a helpful guide to getting security enhanced ubuntu?
<bean> N_T: I'm sure you could write custom scripts to run at the end of the install to do all of those things.
<wilee-nilee> alusion, here is a thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812/
<BluesKaj> N_T, just change the wallpapers etc after installling , why the almost impossible request
<N_T> Need to remove them from cd so that I can add other required software packages on the same CD Image
<BluesKaj> use a dvd
<BuPy7> Where search help on chat?  I'm Russian. Sorry =)
<superbbbfab> when i mount a iso file what is his tracker?
<bean> superbbbfab: tracker? I don't think you know what you're talking about
<bean> BuPy7: just ask your questions, no need to search
<BuPy7> WTF?
<superbbbfab> bean track i mean
<superbbbfab> sorry
<bean> superbbbfab: track of what? Is it an audio cd?
<armenb_> does ubuntu/debian have a feature similar to "yum localinstall" on fedora and redhat enterprise linux?
<errorist> what does that error(?) mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147412/
<armenb_> I want to install a local deb file, but I want it to automatically fetch dependencies too.
<superbbbfab> no it's a game dvd iso
<armenb_> "dpkg -i" lets me install local packages, but no dependencies; "apt-get install" takes care of dependencies but doesn't seem to have a local package option. am i just screwed and have to do this manually?
<bean> superbbbfab: then it should appear on your computer. Is it a windows dvd?
<Pessimist> armenb_, if you install with apt-get it fetches/solves dependencies automatically but if you install local .deb it only checks if your system meets the dependencies
<superbbbfab> it's a windows game
<superbbbfab> i use wine
<superbbbfab> but i don't know his track
<superbbbfab> i mount iso with right click
<bean> superbbbfab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619250 give that a read
<bean> armenb_: what package are you trying to install.
<armenb_> bean - a local deb file that was given to me by someone else.
<TJ-> armenb_: You can use "dpkg --force-depends -i <package>" which makes warnings non-fatal, then you can ensure the depencies are installed with "apt-get -f install"
<armenb_> i realize i could probably do this in two steps, but I'm kinda surprised that there isn't a simple one-command way to do this.
<padawan> #blueteam
<brigadis> What's considered the best alternative for an msn client these days in ubuntu ?
<Pessimist> brigadis, pidgin?
<Varazir> I'm having problem to update the kernel
<Varazir> I'm getting http://pastebin.com/C3TQpN2r
<brigadis> Pessimist, i see 12.04 has some built in stuff
<brigadis> (i haven't used ubuntu for about 3 years)
<brigadis> so bare with me :-)
<Varazir> http://pastebin.com/0arQ8exT
<Varazir> I'm still running 11.10
<Varazir> is there a way to clean up the half configured stuff ?
<Archit> Hello
<Archit> anyonr
<Archit> i have question about dual booting
<bean> Varazir: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bean> Archit: ask away, don't ask to ask.
<Sidewinder1> Archit, Ask away.
<har> yo yo
<wilee-nilee> Archit, ask it rather then polstsing your intention
<Sidewinder1> Oops, beat me. :)
<wilee-nilee> posting*
<Calypso> servus
<Archit> I have a pc that already run win 7. I want to instal ubuntu using wubi. Can anyone tell me the recommended spec required ?
<rwg> Ok, so I have a new monitor here and Ubuntu won't recognize the native resolution for it
<rwg> I want 1600 x 900
<brigadis> gotta say the icons in unity look rather dated
<rwg> and everything I found on Google doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> Archit, if it runs W7 it will run 12.04 as far as hardware soeed.
<rwg> how can I get it to run at 1600 x 900?
<wilee-nilee> speed*
<bean> Archit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/
<Calypso> jemand aus deutschland anwesend?
<Pessimist> !de | Calahan
<ubottu> Calahan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pessimist> !de | Calypso
<rwg> anyone have any ideas?
<ubottu> Calypso: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rwg> :/
<rwg> not even going to get an answer, apparently
<shomon> hi, how do I stop gwibber service from heating up my computer?
<bean> rwg, you probably need to install graphics drivers.
<shomon> it's 30 degrees here.. somehow gwibber-service must be told
<rwg> bean, drivers are installed for the graphics card.
<rwg> Highest resolution that shows up is 1280 x 800
<wilee-nilee> rwg, waiting 3 minutes then complaining will not help you people will answer that can help.
<rwg> which I KNOW the card can do more.
<meegooo> Is there any IRC channel for discussion around ubuntu website  ?
<Pessimist> rwg, check if you have installed the drivers correctly for your gpu. If yes you should try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bean> meegooo: what about it?
<Pessimist> rwg, "Adding undetected resolutions" section in that link
<meegooo> bean:  i can't access some web pages
<bean> meegooo: like what pages?
<shomon> does anyone know how to stop gwibber-service from running?
<meegooo> bean:  http://help.ubuntu.com/
<bean> meegooo: what displays
<shomon> or just turning off gwibber until I actually want to turn it on?
<meegooo> bean: browser errors, This webpage is not available
<meegooo> bean: tested in all browsers
<bean> meegooo: you're in Iran?
<bean> meegooo: it could be blocked on iran internet?
<meegooo> bean: yes, but i've checked it. it's not blocked here
<bean> meegooo: on the command line, does "ping help.ubuntu.com" do anything
<TJ-> meegooo: Can you get to http://91.189.90.19/   ( which is the IP address of help.ubuntu.com)
<meegooo> bean: yes, it's successful
<bean> meegooo: and "curl http://help.ubuntu.com"
<bean> does that do anything?
<TJ-> meegooo: what does this report? "dig +short help.ubuntu.com"
<meegooo> TJ-: dig +short help.ubuntu.com says the IP
<TJ-> meegooo: *what* IP ?
<meegooo> bean: don't have curl but wget is successful.
<meegooo> TJ-: 91.189.90.19
<meegooo> Is it possible that it's blocked by canonical ?
<TJ-> meegooo: Possibly there's a HTTP proxy being used? Could be transparent
<cplusplus> Hello. I have an external hard disk (NTFS) that is not detected by Ubuntu. It works fine on another PC running Fedora. What can I do to mount it on this machine running Ubuntu? GParted does not see it either. Thanks for your help.
<meegooo> TJ-: no i've turned it off
<Varazir> bean: http://pastebin.com/Np1GxnxN I get this
<meegooo> i can check the page with proxy
<bean> Varazir: are you booted in to a recovery console or something?
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, it may need a chkdsk
<Varazir> bean: it's PXE installation
<C8H10N4O2> can anyone tell me how to restrict a persons ftp access only to var/www using vsftpd
<Varazir> I just rered the log and saw it was nagging about not finding /
<C8H10N4O2> id ont want them to be restricted to their own folder cause this person need access to my whole codebase
<Varazir> reread
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: Do I need to use WIndows to do that?
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, yeah
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs > cplusplus
<ubottu> cplusplus, please see my private message
<Varazir> I'll purge grub and try again
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: I do not have Windows. :-(
<Varazir> bean: I missed that I had installed grub again
<cplusplus> Sidewinder1: I do not understand. :P
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, hmm, not sure the chkdsk is the answer but if a ntfs gets corrupted enough it will not be seen by gparted or not mount, what ubuntu release are you running?
<rwg> Pessimist, nothing worked in that link.
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: 12.04 64 bit
<TJ-> meegooo: Does this command "wget -qO- http://help.ubuntu.com | grep title"  show "<title>Official Ubuntu Documentation</title>"
<CaffeCorretto> ciao!
<Sidewinder1> I thought that the factoid might help; let me try on screen..
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | cplusplus
<ubottu> cplusplus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, gparted should see it ubuntu has the installs to see a ntfs, but check what the bot says to be sure
<Varazir> bean: worked now :)
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: Yes, I am checking that now.
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, I wopuld not auto mount a external but thats me.
<wilee-nilee> would*
<Sidewinder1> cplusplus, I hope that it helps. ;-)
<cplusplus> Sidewinder1: I did not understand what !ntfs means. Sorry.
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, can you with the external plugged in run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info replug it.
<arooni-mobile> how would i fix this error: "/usr/bin/mysql-workbench-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libzip.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | cplusplus
<ubottu> cplusplus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: you can have users install pastebinit and pipe the fstab output to the command
<Sidewinder1> cplusplus, Just as an aside, I format all of my externals to ext3 or 4; even though I dual boot. Just make sure that you back up the data prior to re-formatting. I know, that's probably exactly what you're trying to do.
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, yeah I forget the info if you post it I will save it.
<meegooo1> After a year launchpad is available in iran again
<wilee-nilee> the command that is besides pastebinit ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: http://paste.kde.org/534494/
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, thanks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, is the external the terabyte drive showing as sdb?
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: No. That one is another drive that is working fine. The one I need is plugged in but is not on the list.
<Alex_____> hello?
<Alex_____> is this for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, Hmm, my first thought is chkdsk needed and probably a defragg, you might find a friend with a windows set up and do this and consider changing the partition tyoe to a ext if possible if it plugs to linux only.
<guntbert> Alex_____: hi, Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Alex_____> I am in need of some help concerning my installation
<BluesKaj> Alex_____, yes , just ask your question
<cplusplus> wilee-nilee: alright, I will try to do that and get back. Thanks a lot for your help. :-)
<Varazir> bean: Thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> cplusplus, no problem hope that is the answer. ;)
<bean> np, Varazir
<Guest79847> hi
<Guest79847> anybody from iran?
<ActionParsnip> Guest79847: do you have a support question?
<Alex_____> okay well at first I was trying to perform an installation via USB but then after having used universal USB and all I booted it up and while it is booting up with the splash it just crashes and all i see is black and white horizontal lines followed by a blank screen (this happened a few more times then i gave up). I decided the use the windows installer and i deleted my older boot and used wubi who also received some error at the 
<cplusplus> Sidewinder1: Thanks for the tip. I will probably do that once I get this disk working.
<Alex_____> everything and retried wubi but it now gives me an error that it cant be opened
<Sidewinder1> cplusplus, My pleasure; hope that it helped.
<kevininspain> Hi I am using Qbittorent  and it's asking for a password Uh ??? any ideas
<ms_daisy> If my ssh server on my desktop shuts down unexpectedly, what log should I look at to figure out why it shut down?
 * Sidewinder1 Lets BluesKaj deal with the wubi questions.. ;-)
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Alex_____  TRy the usb and use this option in the gui with a f6 see the link
<ubottu> Alex_____  TRy the usb and use this option in the gui with a f6 see the link: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shomon> shomon
<agentgasmask> vechnyj: I beleave urbanterror is another?
<shomon> oops sorry
<agentgasmask> oops. ignore that.
<Alex_____> its ubuntu 12.04
<shomon> does anyone know how to get rid of gwibber?
<Alex_____> ubottu i tried hitting f6 during the boot up gui thing and nothing would happen
<ubottu> Alex_____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shomon> I use a different twitter client but to turn it off do I have to actually uninstall it?
<agentgasmask> My X server keeps randomly crashing. .xsession-errors reports "Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0." on multiple services. How can I further troubleshoot this?
<Alex_____> ur a bot? how?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: use software centre
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, are you getting the try ubuntu and other options like a disc and or memory check gui, and if so did you tick nomodeset?
<Alex_____> yes wilee
<Alex_____> but i couldnt find the thing to tick
<ms_daisy> !bot | Alex_____ this will explain what the bot is.
<ubottu> Alex_____ this will explain what the bot is.: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, so the f6 at that gui does nothing?
<Alex_____> exactly
<wilee-nilee> ms_daisy, hey whats up?
<Alex_____> it had 4 or 5 options
<Alex_____> 1. Run from USB
<Alex_____> 2. Install to hard drive
<Alex_____> 3.Advanced setting (which is empty)
<grendal> i need my server to send an email...
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, one of them is nomodeset I forget but it may be the space key to tick the link tells you that the bot gave.
<grendal> im going crazy trying to get this to work..
<grendal> ive tried setting up a smart host..
<Alex_____> i know that tab brings up the coding to the boot
<ms_daisy> hey wilee-nilee  :) just trying to figure out why my ssh server died. Good to see you
<ActionParsnip> grendal: you could use mutt
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, your answers are not really making sense read carefully and answer as such, For example I asked if nothing happened with the f6 you said yes then said it had 4 or 5 options, the key here is comunication.
<grendal> ya i got this server...i need to just send an email when something happens the script is worked out...its just the sending part.  We use MS 365 so...trying to figure if thats the issue...
<bean> grendal: you should just be able to use the "mail" command to send it
<ActionParsnip> grendal: you could give a script to telnet to telnet to the server and send an email that way possibly
<Alex_____> no wilee sorry if you misunderstood i meant f6 does not do anything but on the gui screen there are 4 or 5 options
<bean> Alex_____: you should probably tab-complete people's name.
<brennan> Is there any way to speed up wvdial?
<grendal> bean so do i need any mta installed to use mail?
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, no biggie did you lok at the nomodeset link the bot gave?
<wilee-nilee> look*
<bean> grendal not to send, I don't think.
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee: i did but it said that it applies to ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10
<Alex_____> thanks bean
<brennan> ???
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, it applies to all releases
<Alex_____> i didnt know about the tab thing
<TJ-> grendal: Does this help you? http://theos.in/shell-scripting/send-mail-bash-script/
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee:  oh okay thanks ill give it a look
<bean> brennan: you have dialup?
<devuberoi> hey guys, i need help. I have dell inspiron N4010 using a broadcom BCM4313 wireless card. Having erratic behavior, any fix?
<brennan> Is there any way to speed up wvdial?
<bean> brennan: I would doubt it, since it needs time to dial the connection.
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: can you expand on 'erratic behaviour' please
<bean> brennan: in general, dialup is going to be really slow.
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, works fine for 2-3 boots, but for the 4th time when i boot into ubuntu, it does not detect any wireless networks at all
<brennan> Is there any way to speed up wvdial?
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: when it doesn't come up, if you run:    sudo modprobe b43      does it then work?
<Edgan> Anyone know of any Lucid nvidia-current 304.37 packages? Xswat and Xedgers don't have them.
<devuberoi> havn't tried that, but i have the STA proprietary drivers installed
<brennan> yea bean i do have dial-up but it's not configured right or something
<ActionParsnip> Edgan: Lucid has less than 9 months support, I suggest you uprade soon.
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, havn't tried that, but i have the STA proprietary drivers installed. Tried using ndiswrapper but no luck
<Edgan> ActionParsnip: I am a sysadmin. I have plenty of Lucid users, and I already have a Precise image. I am looking for today, not the future.
 * raidhtc paides efyga ligo to gynaikaki mou me xriazete
<ActionParsnip> Edgan: all I can find is 302.xx     is that sufficient?
<bean> brennan: It's dialup, it's going to be really slow.
<TJ-> Edgan: You could build them yourself using a custom DKMS package
<Edgan> ActionParsnip: I am already using 302.17. It introduces a flash blue-tint bug, which I am already using a workaround for.
<MonkeyDust> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee: the splash screen and menu arent the same as the ones i have
<Edgan> TJ-: yeah, I realize I can make my own package. I may just do that.
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee: the ones shown in the link i meant
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, I missed the link hold on.
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, i've read this particular wireless card gives problem to everyone
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<TJ-> Edgan: In my experience it is often quicker to do that, especially if you need to layer patches on top to fix differences in expected build trees
<brennan> i know but it's not configured right because it always says authentication failed and i barely make it on to the internet
<brennan> bean i have the right password
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: try unloading and reloading the module it uses, see if it jumps to life. If so we can make it happen every boot
<Edgan> TJ-: Will give it a try
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, its working fine now :P
<bean> brennan: I've never do ne dialup inside linux. I don't know how to help :(
<pipirusas> k
<brennan> bean gnomeppp wont even work
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, can you tell me what to do incase it dies off again?
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: so you need to add those 2 commands to /etc/rc.local   ABOVE the exit 0 line, it will unload and reload the driver every boot, should be ok
<bean> brennan: omodeset?
<bean> brennan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto i mean
<devuberoi> oh, is that a good way of making it work?
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, all you need to do is follow the directions at the gui hit f6 toggle to the nomodeset use the space to tick or hit enter and boot in.
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, is that a good way of making it work?
<brennan> whats omodeset? bean?
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: its one way
<bean> brennan: ignore the omodeset, I didn't mean to paste that
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, whether it looks exactly doe not matter the terms shown are the same, ab\nd the f6 menu as well.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<Alex_____> wilee-nilee: f6 doesnt do anything for me though?! I will try it right now then come
<Alex_____> *come back
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, have you done a md5sum check on the disc?
<wilee-nilee> or the ISO since it is a usb?
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, will give it a shot, but it seems temp fix. Any idea on kernel upgrade for 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: not sure, you could report a bug
<ActionParsnip> devuberoi: if it makes it work, who cares
<devuberoi> ActionParsnip, i already did file a while back, no response :/
<wilee-nilee> Alex_____, if you are still trying the wubi it will not look the same, I assume you were back with the usb
<monkey-d-luffy> hi, where should i go for pear linux help?
<TheSarge> Im trying to boot an ISO with Grub and here is my entry http://pastebin.com/JC8EgTki but its getting a kerbel panic
<TheSarge> Can anyone see why?
<Dr_Willis> check their website monkey-d-luffy
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: http://pear.php.net/support/
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: the fact you have to ask shows that the support isn't easy to find. Why not use proper ubuntu and get the full support of the ubuntu community
<monkey-d-luffy> thanks Dr_Willis ActionParsnip. is it okay if i ask question here since it's an ubuntu vairant?
<Dr_Willis> not really.
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: no, none of the ubuntu based releases are supported here
<monkey-d-luffy> okay.
<monkey-d-luffy> thanks.
<TheSarge> Dr_Willis: You have any ideas on my issue?
<Dr_Willis> and last i looked.. pear was a little.. well weird. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack | TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge: wjat issue?
<TheSarge> wilee its Ubuntu not backtrack forget the ISo name
<wilee-nilee> yeah right
<tobe148> hello! can some one help me please. everytime i open a window or a prompt comes up, it is placed higher that my screen can see, or it is bigger that the screen
<paperfale> I'm trying to compile/execute a basic cpp program on ubuntu 12.04 and it's not dislpaying any output with $g++ file.cpp
<monkey-d-luffy> is there a way to install ubuntu software center from command line?
<paperfale> No errors, no "hello world" nothing.
<trism> paperfale: try: ./a.out
<Deth> Hello!
<mrdn> paperfale: why should it show something?
<mrdn> it compiled. no error.
<paperfale> hur dur.
<Dr_Willis> ;) it worked as designed
<paperfale> It's been a very very long time since I've messed with a system language, especially at the cli level.
<paperfale> Damn IDE's getting me all spoiled and dumb.
<paperfale> Thanks a bunch guys
<paperfale> I'm glad I've decided to revisit this from the cli.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<Shogoot> soooo   my ubuntu machine does not show on my network from my win7. anyone that can help me troubleshoot?
<bean> Shogoot: why should it show?
<mnice> hello
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: can you ping the ubuntu system?
<mnice> i don't have ubuntu .. would anyone just tell me, what package provides for an ubuntu dhcpcd-test ?
<Shogoot> bean, because it has been showing fine for the last 4 weeks :) it has samba and was happy to serve my win7 as external hd :)
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, how can i do that from my win7?
<ActionParsnip> mnice: check packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: use cmd
<mnice> ActionParsnip: don't you have something like yum provides $foo || zypper wp $foo ?
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, not pingable
<mnice> so looking for *bin/dhcpcd-test
<ActionParsnip> !find dhcpcd-test
<ubottu> Package/file dhcpcd-test does not exist in precise
<mnice> !find dhcpcd
<ubottu> Found: dhcpcd, dhcpcd-dbus, dhcpcd-gtk, dhcpcd5
<mnice> okay
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: can you ping it by IP?
<mnice> fair enough
<monkey-d-luffy> how to install ubuntu software center with apt-get?
<Shogoot> Ping 198.168.0.103 med 32 byte data:
<Shogoot> Forespørsel avbrutt.
<Shogoot> Forespørsel avbrutt.
<Shogoot> Forespørsel avbrutt.
<Shogoot> Forespørsel avbrutt.
<FloodBot1> Shogoot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: your release isn't supported here
<mnice> ActionParsnip: thanks dude
<Shogoot> shite sorry
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: check the IP on the ubuntu system using ifconfig
<monkey-d-luffy> ActionParsnip: I suppose the query I made is just as valid for any regular Ubuntu? The question isn't Pear-specific as far as I can see
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, ive done that and tried to ping that ip
<Pessimist> If I #include <foobar> and use g++ to compile it Is this a good way: g++ filename.cpp -o test -l <directory to foobar>
<vicium\a> Hi. I'm following a guide and I got an error that said it could not launch a .sh file, i was told to download lib32gcc1, I did so and then I'm getting this error (3 total lines including this, i dont think that's spam...)
<vicium\a> victor@server:~/csgo$ STEAMEXE=steamcmd ./steam.sh
<vicium\a> /home/victor/csgo/linux32/steamcmd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open sha red object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: you aren't using ubuntu so you aren't supported here in any way
<mnice> don't use please ifconfig but ip instead
<monkey-d-luffy> ActionParsnip: that is a very unpleasant response.  you might as well say you aren't welcome here. sheesh.
<gribouille> hi
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: channel policy
<n00bl0v3r> looks like a pretty busy channel... ofcourse, why will it not be!
<auronandace> monkey-d-luffy: this channel can only support ubuntu
<monkey-d-luffy> refrain from responding if you don't  want to help. not very hard.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: system to be pinged is ubuntu, so we need ifconfig
<bean> monkey-d-luffy: no, seriously, it's policy.
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: I am enforcing channel policy, its quite simple
<bz> mnice: what's wrong with ifconfig?
<gribouille> I updated the flash player from 10.3 to 11.2 (using the standard repos), and now when I watch a video on youtube, the colors are modified. what does it mean?
<vicium\a> Let me know if anyone has a hunch, first 20 pages of google didnt cut it :p
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, ive done that and tried to ping that ip
<monkey-d-luffy> forget i ever mentioned i am using some derivative. can i know how to install ubuntu software center from apt-get, if i am using THE ubuntu?
<mnice> ActionParsnip: please check out for some article describing the difference between ip and ifconfig .. actually, ifconfig tries poorly now to emulate ip .. you have had to drop ifconfig years ago if you mean it seriously with linux
<ActionParsnip> monkey-d-luffy: similarly, ubuntu is based on debian. If you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: tried rebooting ubuntu?
<xangua> gribouille: tried to turn off flash hardware acceleration¿ on any video content in Full Screen, right clic, properties
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip,  I am having a problem mounting a drive that is pretty full, and is in the NTFS format,  It is telling me that mount exited with an exit code 13
<bean> monkey-d-luffy:on ubuntu you would sudo apt-get install software-center
<ActionParsnip> mnice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147550/   its not in a default install..
<monkey-d-luffy> bean: thanks
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: what does exit code 13 mean?
<mnice> ActionParsnip: yes, and that's still not reason to keep retarded if it is a default
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, yes sir
<Edgan> TJ-: seems to be working out
<bean> mnice: it's default, it's been replaced by the "ip" command, not ipconfig.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: it guaruntees the command will work rather than getting errors and commands cannot be used, as they won't exist by default
<maheanuu> It sayts that ntfs is incosistent  and they are telling me I need to run chkdsk on windows and reboot twice
<vicium\a> "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open sha red object file: No such file or directory" any clue?
<soman> Hi all. I'm going to left Windows and use Ubuntu. Can you write me what is the WinAPI analog in Linux? What I should to use if I want to write for example a GUI app which plays *.wav sound?
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: when did you last chkdsk the partition in Windows?
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, im going to reboot win7 aswell back in a few min
<gribouille> xangua, seem to solve the problem, thanks
<maheanuu> I don't have windows on any machine, and this is an external drive
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: what is causing the error?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: the command is ip, not ipconfig - you type   ip address show    in that case
<bean> guntbert: i believe it's just ip addr
<vicium\a> Opening a .sh file
<mnice> or in short: ip a s ## possibly without show hence show is default action
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: ip  just gives options on the command itself
<Malthus> I have a question regarding add-apt-repository in quantal.  /usr/bin/add-apt-repository is missing in dev snapshot 2,  despite the relevant packages being installed by default.  Does this mean that the package is broken and I need to wait for it to be fixed?
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: do you mean a bash script?
<Deth> Try ifconfig
<vicium\a> yes :p
 * n00bl0v3r  is sorry that he is asking this question but anyone can post any problem here?
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, actually it is ip addr show =)
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: file extensions don't mean much at all in Linux
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, The drive is an USB external one and was running fine until I unmounted it and stuck it on the shelf
<trism> Malthus: #ubuntu+1 for quantal support, although I have it here on quantal
<auronandace> n00bl0v3r: is it a ubuntu support question
<OerHeks> n00bl0v3r, sure, as long it is ubuntu-related.
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: or use ifconfig, much easier imho
<mnice> ActionParsnip: no, stop misleading ppl
<mnice> oh god
<Malthus> trism: roger I'll head there
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, what I need to know is can I run chkdsk on an external drive and do the reboot twice from the USB?
<vicium\a> ActionParsnip: I believe it's using outdated libraries that's no longer in the repos
<n00bl0v3r> auronandace, oops, just found the answer , thanks anyway! :)
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<vicium\a> As far as I can understand from the reading
<vicium\a> says natty
<auronandace> !yay | n00bl0v3r
<ubottu> n00bl0v3r: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: you'll need to do it under windows
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, seems a third reboot on both machines was the trick -.-
<Darkened> can someone give me the IRC chat for Wine please
<vicium\a> apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk, just did this, page 21 on google, maybe..
<auronandace> Darkened: #winehq
<mnice> Darkened: /msg alis list *wine*
<vicium\a> Haha, well ActionParsnip: Problem solved.. Now its the bash script that's messed up I assume though, has nothign to do with ubuntu, right?
<Darkened> auroandace, how exactly do I add it so I can go back without having to find it each time?
<vicium\a> victor@server:~/csgo$ STEAMEXE=steamcmd ./steam.sh
<vicium\a> Unable to determine CPU Frequency. Try defining CPU_MHZ.
<bean> odd. I'm banned from #winejq.
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: what is the output of:  sudo updatedb; locate libstdc++*
<bean> err #winehq
<ActionParsnip> bean: I'd ask in #freenode
<vicium\a> No output AP
<auronandace> Darkened: i don't understand
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: its takes a while, have patience
<mnice> auronandace: the name of the channel is #winehq
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip,  I realize this, my nephew has windows and i would like to be able to use it on his puter as a USB drive and the only thing I am wondering about is the reboot twice part as an external drive will this be seen on the reboot in Windoze
<OerHeks> Darkened, some IRC clients can hold bookmarks, like xchat
<auronandace> mnice: i know, i just told him that
<Darkened> auronandace, well everytime I load my IRC it has saved #ubuntu #smuxi how do I add wine to this list?
<vicium\a> Well it prompted and gave me a new line instantly, but i'll sit tight :)
<auronandace> Darkened: i don't know sorry
<Fuchs> bean: I'd not IRC as root
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<Fuchs> bean: they got that ident banned, and I think it's a very bad idea as well
<vicium\a> Did that previously
<OerHeks> Darkened, edit your login, #ubuntu,#smuxi,#winehq
<bean> Fuchs: meh, this server is a honeypot, I'm *trying* to get people to scan it.
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip,  I can do a paste if you would like to read the complete error code information
<vicium\a> Maybe you missed the line i said previously, i solved the package problem or whatever one would like to call it now I got another 'new' error "Unable to determine CPU Frequency. Try defining CPU_MHZ."
<Fuchs> bean: then at least change the ident, else you won't get into #winehq
<mnice> oh god .. to be honest i entered before while and i can't quit staring .. it's like when you see through window your neighbour f***ing with dog :P
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: ok then you can run:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<vicium\a> I googled some and found that one person solved it with 'mount -t linprocfs linproc /compat/linux/proc'
<vicium\a> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5': File exists
<auronandace> !who | vicium\a
<ubottu> vicium\a: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vicium\a> auronandace: I figured so but I also know some people get very annoyed when they get highlighted :P
<auronandace> vicium\a: not if you are talking to them, that is the whole point of highlighting
<mnice> vicium\a: don't symlink but rather find what provides a library you need
<vicium\a> I found what I needed (in terms of libraries) i think now, my newly generated problem after obtaining the correct libs seems diferent entirely though
<Pessimist> vicium\a, what are you trying to run?
<mnice> Pessimist: skype
<mnice> :D
<vicium\a> A bash script that updates and installs a server-manager, not skype :p
<mnice> sorry
<ActionParsnip> mnice: you do know that natty support expires in October....?
<vicium\a> Unable to determine CPU Frequency. Try defining CPU_MHZ. is my new problem, it seems some users have gotten it when running a Virtual Box, but I have a VPS, so not the same entirely?
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: you do know that natty support expires in October....?
<ActionParsnip> mnice: sorry, wrong target
<mnice> ActionParsnip: sorry, i don't know much about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mnice: np :)
<mnice> np
<vicium\a> ActionParsnip: I did not, hopefully the host company updates or something
<vicium\a> I'm not very.. proficient
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: a clean install or Precise will solve a lot of things :)
<vicium\a> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab059.7 x86_64)
<Pessimist> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<vicium\a> I don't think there's a more recent version avaiable that supports VPS's though, I'm not sure.. The openVZ is running CentOS 5
<vicium\a> And they strongly discouraged upgrading
<auronandace> vicium\a: even 10.04 is supported longer than 11.04
<auronandace> !lts | vicium\a
<ubottu> vicium\a: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<vicium\a> Well since it's a VPS i can't decide :(
<vicium\a> Only whats available in the drop-down list :P
<sloebs> #drupal
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: I suggest you inform them, you could upgrade it to Oneiric and then to Precise.
<ejv> i totally read that as lts victim... lol
<ejv> oh god ubuntu strikes again! :D
<Orange_> hello?
<IV-XX> Hi
<Orange_> I am new to this
<Orange_> what do we do here?
<xangua> ubuntu support Orange_
<Tav_Van> We discuss and help solve problems related to ubuntu
<arcaran> talk about ubuntu
<IV-XX> To irc or Ubuntu
<Orange_> oh i understand
<ejv> Orange_: type /topic
<IV-XX> orange are you new to I r c or to Ubuntu
<mnice> or to *internet
<mnice> or to *computers at all ?
<yoophglup> what is ubuntu one ?
<ejv> yoophglup: https://one.ubuntu.com/about/
<ejv> god my google foo is ON FIRE today :D
<Shogoot> oh god. any easy way to purge all files and settings from this nomachine nx program?
<iceroot> Shogoot: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<ejv> rm -rf ~/.nx
<suhaib> yoophglup, its just like iCloud for apple users
<Orange_> both actually
<suhaib> iceroot, so what is the purpose of the --purge ? isnt the sudo apt-get remove enough ?
<iceroot> suhaib: no
<IV-XX> Ubuntu one is a backup solution
<iceroot> suhaib: --purge is also removing "conffiles"
<Shogoot> iceroot, i get a error telling me that virtual packaes as nxserver can't be removed
<suhaib> iceroot, Ahhh KK!!
<iceroot> suhaib: but "conffiles" are not only foo.conf  nits a debian technic
<yoophglup> thanks ejv, and suhaib.
<iceroot> Shogoot: exact command and excat error message please
<iceroot> !paste | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arcaran> "out of topic" but does anyone know a good irc for vmware and/or virtualization?
<Siegel-> hello, i have ubuntu 12.04. i recently upgraded my dsl connection from 5MB download speed to 15 MB, yet there has been little change in the speed of streaming videos/regular surfing. could there be an ubuntu restriction that can be removed?
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, you probably are throttled
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, have you run a speed check
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: im not quite sure as to what that means. and how can i go about changing that?
<fitnerd> does anyone know a way to recreate all system users created by dpkg postinst?
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: yes through two websites and they do indeed indicate 15 mb
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, throttling would be by the provider
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: ok. what does that mean? how can i explain that to them?
<mnice> fitnerd: no way .. the user creation is triggered by several packages
<iceroot> arcaran: #vmware
<iceroot> !alis | arcaran
<ubottu> arcaran: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, they will limit te=he speed of downloads, and I doubt they will change that, kit is for everybody having a smooth internet connection in theory
<mnice> and there's no way to re-run the scripts .. you need to find out what packages create uswers and then --reconfigure
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: they said, when i upgraded that i now belong to a "private" network only for high speed users. yet there has been little to no change. this pisses me off as i pay much more for this
<wilee-nilee> the*
<mnice> but that's rather dumb method
<arcaran> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !virtual > arcaran
<ubottu> arcaran, please see my private message
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: read what i said about private network. so do you suggest just switching back to 5mb? cause its really the same but this costs a lot m ore
<fitnerd> mnice: yes, I have been able to grep /var/lib/dpkg/info/*postinst and find they are all added by calls to adducer.. just want to recreate them and the grep is a little lacking
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, I don't know what your provider provides it would not hurt to ask them they know what throttling is, not sure if this is a admitted practice though.
<mnice> fitnerd: dpkg --reconfigure is the only way i'd realize .. but i might lack the knowledge so verify
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: i see. it just really pisses me off. i cant freaking stream anything properly. its annoying. do you think this has anything to do with an ubuntu related restriction though/
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: also i would not know what throttling would be called in hebrew
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, I would not know for sure if OS related, but if you get a 15MIB with a test it seems to be fine.
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, not a clue. ;)
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: shouldnt that be sufficient to at least stream without interruption? i mean, 15mb is not slow
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, Streaming and downloads as they are a steady draw are throttled is my understanding.
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: do you think it might have to do with my computer being old? even though it works better than most newer computers ive come across. it doesnt lag, its fast, it boots super fast etc
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: thats the only reason i got the faster connection. seems to be futile.
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, not sure really, you get 15MIB with a test what do you think? That is a short stream, not a steady one.
<p3rtutt1> compiling ubuntu to our own machine is worthy?
<Siegel-> what do you mean by short?
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, short in that it is a test not a running stream.
<Siegel-> i see
<Siegel-> how can i check it then? for streaming
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, I don't know to be honest, I would look on the web.
<Siegel-> im searching
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: ok im reading threads that mention that it isnt my ethernet speed that is getting in the way, it is my connection to the ISP. but im not sure what that is
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, I doubt that,
<Siegel-> i dont really know what that means
<Siegel-> i went on this bandwith meter and it said
<Siegel-> 7658 kbps
<Siegel-> is that good or bad?
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee:  have a look at this: http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-speed-test/?result=7658
<djzn> trism: howdy!
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: do you have 8Mb broadband?
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, your google foo is week look here. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=check+throttling&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=XsIqUKakPKHpigKbvoCYDA
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: lmao im supposed to have 15mb! thats whats getting on my nerves
<wilee-nilee> weak*
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: try running:  gksudo gedit /etc/sysctrl.conf; gksudo sysctl -p
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: ok im runnign a test
<trism> djzn: hello
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: ok hold on. what is that supposed to do?
<yoophglup> 15 Mbs is megabits, divide by 8 and its 1.87Mega Byte or about 1800 - 1900 KBs
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: add these lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147654/
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: add the lines in the pastebin to the files (without the line numbers obviously)
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: what should i do first? the lines in the link or the line you wrote on here?
<Siegel-> what files?
<djzn> trism: did you read my last msg about CentOS
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: in the order I gave them, obviouslty
<trism> djzn: I did notice that, were any xorg packages updated?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: I'm not in the habit of mixing commands line orders that things need to be ran....
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, it looks like M-Lab is a testing source, they do the testing and provide info, and you can run your own. THis is not rocket science, the IP is throtling you they all do it to some extent to keep traffic from from over running the ability of the system.
<ActionParsnip> !away > HardFu
<ubottu> HardFu, please see my private message
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: ok this opened up two files. in which one should i add the lines from the pastebin?
<djzn> trism: that was the mistery, none of the xorg packages were updated....
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: i see. but this is outrageous since its so slow for so much money
<trism> djzn: do you have a list of what was?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: it will only open /etc/sysctl.conf   that's the file to edit..
<djzn> trism: the only gnome package was gnome-power-manager
<Joel-re> hey would it be fine to install a sun-java6 package from 'oneric/natty' into 'precise'
<Joel-re> ?
<djzn> trism: it may really look as a permission issue....
<djzn> trism: i don't have that list on me right now
<Joel-re> cant seem to locate a sun-java6-jdk package for 'precise'
<ActionParsnip> Joel-re: why not try the java ppa/
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: oh right the other one was just "untitled" ActionParsnip alright. so i add the lines and then click "save"?
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, I believe you can get non throttled service, but you have to specify that and find the providers, a regular IP may or may not do this I suspect.
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: add the lines in the pastebin to /etc/sysctl.conf  and close it, it will then apply and may help
<Joel-re> ActionParsnip: ubuntu seems to have gotten rid of sun java?
<djzn> Joel-re, there isn't any 'sun' anymore
<ActionParsnip> !away > RiXtEr
<ubottu> RiXtEr, please see my private message
<Joel-re> djzn: yeah
<Siegel-> wilee-nilee: i see, but why dont they tell me my internet connection will be the same fucking speed as before while they charge me double
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: i see. i did that. do i need to reboot?
<Joel-re> djzn: but I should be able to install the package for oneric/natty?
<ActionParsnip> Joel-re: its oracle java, the license changed so it had to be removed
<Joel-re> onto precise
<djzn> Joel-re, you'll need to run the oracle installer or find a repo that backported it
<Joel-re> ActionParsnip: yes, I have an app that depends on it
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: no, it should apply straight away. Have you tried www.speedtest.net
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, you have heard of the open free market I assume.
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: I get http://www.speedtest.net/result/2119906306.png
<trism> djzn: I'm not sure how it could but, I wrote a program that will immediately update the cursor and runs as my current user (still broken if you try to resize again, but another run will fix it)
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: yep it always shows up alright on there, yet you saw the results on my bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> Joel-re: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<djzn> trism: i am gonna get that list of updates so that you can look at
<trism> djzn: excellent, thanks
<Joel-re> ActionParsnip: thanks, will look
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: should i just try to stream what i was trying to stream before? to see if it made a difference?
<phoenixia> Oh yeah -_-' ...
<kingofswords> hi ..i have a large black bar at bottom of my desktop any1 have any idea why?
<C-S-B> I've just replaced a failed disk in my arrary, I created a partition and set to linux raid autodetect, however I added /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 to the /dev/md127 is this going to be a problem? It seems to be rebuilding ok
<phoenixia> mm ... Hello ?
<phoenixia> Is there any linuxian who speak french here ?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: sure, it will allot more RAM to the networking, can help speed up the network
<phoenixia> please :x
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phoenixia> Oh, thank you very much ^^'
<Joel-re> ActionParsnip: should this work - http://ddmytrenko.blogspot.in/2012/02/installing-sun-java-6-jdk-on-debian.html
<trism> djzn: this is the code, for reference ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147672/ ), I can use the very same code to break cursor resizing in fedora
<phoenixia> bye
<djzn> trism: ok, i will take a look
<OerHeks> Joel-re, should work on debian, not on ubuntu, and be carefull with aptitude, when you run 64 bit ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Joel-re: it will break your OS, debian and ubuntu packages are not to be mixed
<Joel-re> ok
<Joel-re> hrm
<Joel-re> im stuck
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: its gone up to 11953 from 7000+ so i guess it helped a bit
<ActionParsnip> Joel-re: the PPA I gave will install oracle java for you and java will work
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: it should still be around 14000 though
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: try www.speedtest.net
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: im doing that right now
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: your connection is contended, try different times of the day
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: fuck i only got 4.56 now!!! im calling my provider!!
<yoophglup> DSL max speeds depend on how far away from their central office or remote terminal, they will sell you any package you order but physical location will limit what you can actually have.
<Arachnophobia> I have a wifi problem. My ubuntu somehow thinks I have like 25 network controlers (with each being the same). Is there a way to reset it somehow. Restarting doesnt solve it the problem
<Siegel-> yoophglup: its not farther than like 80km, couldnt be
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: try super late at night, see how fast it goes then
<yoophglup> probably not then.
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: ok, its 12:44 now.
<n00bl0v3r> ActionParsnip,  I am a bit lost with the irc... hope you don't mind me asking the list of channels that I see, are those channels listed in dns of only freenode or is it the list of all the channels available on every network... (sorry for being dumb and all) ?
<IdleOne> Siegel-: please stop cursing.
<Siegel-> IdleOne: sorry!
<zykotick9> Arachnophobia: you have wlan0 -> wlan24 really?
<Phiscribe> n00bl0v3r freenode
<Siegel-> youre right
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: just ran the test again and this time it as 8MB
<n00bl0v3r> so there are other networks like freenode , Phiscribe?
<n00bl0v3r> like i was reading about efnet...
<zykotick9> n00bl0v3r: oftc
<Arachnophobia> zyko: I ran lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net in terminal and it shows me a looooooong list of things with them being the same except for an ethernet
<n00bl0v3r> zykotick9, any hints on how I can connect to those?
<zykotick9> Arachnophobia: tab fail ;)  what does "ifconfig" show
<zykotick9> n00bl0v3r: off the top of my head - sorry i don't... i set it up once in my irssi config, and don't have to worry about it again
<Arachnophobia> eth1, lo and rename34
<bobweaver> n00bl0v3r,  I think that it is /server <name of server> port  I could be wrong thou I think that /connect also works
<Phiscribe> http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top100.php
<bobweaver> n00bl0v3r,  best to ask on the cahnnel #freenode
<n00bl0v3r> zykotick9 : oh  alright I'll try something - I'll get the hang of it soon, hopefully!
<zykotick9> Arachnophobia: there is someway (but i don't know it), to reset udev to re-enumerate stuff... but sorry i've once done it a couple times to rename eth1 back to eth0... but don't know the steps off hand
<tigerauge> hi
<n00bl0v3r> bobweaver : I tried that, connecting through the server command, but it always gives me unidentified nick or something like that... do I need to register my nick or somethig?
<bobweaver> n00bl0v3r,  /join #freenode ask there
<n00bl0v3r> bobweaver, that would be better , I'll do that! thanks!
<_skpl> hi my computer is using the inteol i915 graphics accelerator but unity 2d is very slow, does anyone know why?
<tigerauge> i `ve got a problem: how to install java in xubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> tigerauge: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<_skpl> ActionParsnip, precise.
<tigerauge> ok... i `ll try
<joubin> can someone help me with some wifi/iptable issues?
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: are you fully updated?
<_skpl> ActionParsnip, YES
<_skpl> ActionParsnip, well, let me check again
<joubin> I wanna create a wifi hotspot and share it internet on ubuntu. However this is a headless unit. thanks
<_skpl> ActionParsnip, not fully updateed, updating now
<tigerauge> ActionParsnip: i love ubuntu, with an old computer... but nothing works, chat or youtube or anything :-(
<tigerauge> <---- ex-windows-user..... learning by doing :-)
 * TJ- congratulates tigerauge 
<tigerauge> TJ: it`s to easy, i think *g
<flashmx> saludos
<sfjgk> TJ-: earliers gcc fun, what was the way you described the problem? (/me is writing up a page on getting the tools working for the other users at the uni)
<brontosaurusrex> well, slim didnt let me in anymore
<brontosaurusrex> hardcore stuff
<brontosaurusrex> ups, wrong channel, please continue :X
<snow__> Hi Jaac
<Blue1> snow__: don't see that on an airplane
<Blue1> s/see/say/
<stivan> hi boys :)) anyone to say me good program to record my desktop session (video). i used ubuntu 11.04
<Blue1> stivan: http://pkill-9.com/recordingcapturing-your-desktop-in-ubuntudebian/
<TJ-> sfjgk: I had a link for you
<tigerauge> i have to try later - i hope that system update is working ...
<TJ-> sfjgk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#GCC_4.6_Toolchain  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<stivan> many tnx Blue1 :)
<Blue1> stivan: welcom
<snow__> Annotating program for pdf files is required pls help
<Dr_Willis> I thought inkscape could edit pdfs
<Dr_Willis> a little old post but possibley some good info --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<tigerauge> do i need adobe flashplayer in unbuntu? questions over questions...  sorry
<flashmx> algun latino
<flashmx> que hable español
<zykotick9> !es | flashmx
<ubottu> flashmx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_Willis> tigerauge:  I get along with out flashplayer. :) I use a flashreplacer plugin, or just download and watch the flash videos with some extensions
<Phiscribe> snow__ try evince or okular maybe
<OerHeks> tigerauge, no, you can enable html5 for watching youtube
<sfjgk> ahhh cheers TJ-! I'm slowly documenting my progress at http://www.privmsg.me.uk/2012/08/playing-with-openbeacon/114/
<flashmx> ok
<flashmx> tan,
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs-in-ubuntu  more up to date
<snow__> thanks
<tigerauge> Dr_Willis: i can`t play any music or video.... shit, i have no plan yet
<Dr_Willis> tigerauge:  i play music and videos in  vlc or other players.. Unlkess you are refering to Online flash videos and muzak.
<Dr_Willis> I use one of the many flash downloader tools to download flash vidoes that i want to watch, then watch them in vlc.
<Phiscribe> annotating isnt excactly editing
<Phiscribe> oh he is gone nm
<TJ-> sfjgk: That looks great; keep at it!
<felicity> i just installed CMus (command-line music player) in 12.04.  why does it ask me to configure DECnet?
<tigerauge> OerHeks: how to do? .. Dr_Willis: i`m first updating ubuntu...  normally i use youtube or dmax videos... i getting crazy, so much to learn
<loganrun> does ubuntu support raid during install?
<OerHeks> tigerauge, www.youtube.com/html5
<SteveLim> tigerauge: the terminal based program youtube-dl is very convenient... just plug in the URL of the youtube vid, you can watch in VLC while or after it downloads
<tigerauge> Dr_Willis: gmusicbrowser is missing a plugin.-... don know what or which
<tigerauge> OerHeks: ah, ok...
<SteveLim> tigerauge: youtube-dl is in the repositories
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: ok i called customer service my connection is okay. the guy i spoke to uses ubuntu as well and he said that i may have a problem with my flash. the version of it and its quality settings that may be slowing the streaming down
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: can't you just use vlc as a flash plugin to play flash vids?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  been doing that exact thing with a 'flashvideoreplacer' plugin. but it seems its been removed from the firefox extensions page at the request of the author.
<Dr_Willis> https://github.com/webgapps/flvideoreplacer
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I tend to use minitube
<Dr_Willis> I use that flvideoreplacer in linux and windows. :)
<TJ-> loganrun: The alternate install and server ISO images do, but I don't think the liveCD does (unless things have changed recently)
<loganrun> TJ: what is the alternate install?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Dr_Willis> 'flash and problems'  are 2 words normally used in the same sentance... sadly.
<loganrun> o.k. I'll have to try that, I am getting sick of HD crashes, takes too long to recover
<SteveLim> ... not mention flash cookies... no flash, no flash cookies\
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: try downloading the ubuntu ISO using wget
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20120612/quantal-dvd-i386.iso     should be an ok speed gague
<Shinobi> what is the svn feature that lets you split an entry into two separate ones that will then be maintained separately.
<Shinobi> fork or branch??
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: i clicked on the link and a download window came up. should i just download it? its the .iso file
<loganrun> how does ubuntu server differ from ubuntu
<tigerauge> Dr_Willis: the way from "click" user from window to self thinking linux user is hard :-)) there are so many ways... i want to hear music :-(
<danielboston26> hello
<loganrun> desktop
<danielboston26> loganrun do you need a server?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: its not a link, its a command
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: just because you see a link, don't click it, resist
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: ok well its downloading an iso file. gonna take a while.
<Dr_Willis> tigerauge:  theres dozens of music player apps in the repos... or are you refering to a web stream?
<danielboston26> loganrun ubuntu server comes with server related stuff like lamp file server mail server dns server
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: yes but what speed are you getting??
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: thats the WHOLE point here..
<loganrun> danielboston26, o.k.
<jrib> loganrun: server version lacks X and related programs
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: im getting 15mb
<Siegel-> using the networks speed test
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: there you go then, you said you have a 16Mb link...
<Jordan_U> Siegel-: Where are you seeing problems with network speed?
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: oh you mean the speed im getting on the download of this. its around 1mb/s
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: in streaming especially, its just no diff from the 5mb connection i had before
<Jordan_U> Siegel-: From what websites?
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: i guess thats the problem. why is it dling so slowly?
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: several. all except for youtube pretty much
<tigerauge> Dr_Willis: iv `e only "eplus in the forest", internet prepaid stick, without umts... no streams, do not work ^^ but no player from xubuntu plays any music in the moment, plugin probem
<alexxxxx> I managed to make virtual wireless hotspot (from Win7). 2 of my Androids can connect it, but my Fujitsu Siemens (Amilo La 1703) can't even detect it. Fujitsu detects wireless from router, but can't detect wireless from virtual hotspot. Why?
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: im aware it can be website dependent rather than connection. but im dling a file now and the download speed is like 1mb/s
<tigerauge> i`ve got...
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: then thats about right, you have a 16 megabits connection, divide by 8 should pull down about 1.6Mb/s so its near enough
<Jordan_U> Siegel-: Can you give an example of one major one? Youtube is a good test because you know if there is an issue with bandwith it's not on their end, and Youtube is working for you.
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: oooh i see
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: say vidbux, gorillavid, movreel etc
<Siegel-> putlocker and shareshock work for me, youtube never buffers pretty much
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: so this file im dling. what is it supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: near enough
<Jordan_U> Siegel-: I've never heard of those. Are you sure that they're big/reputable enough that it wouldn't be a problem on their end?
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: i suppose it is a problem on their end i guess
<tigerauge> Dr_Willis: my favorite internet chat radios didn`t work with vlc, i used winamp with windows before... i`ll see waht happens after updating, in 10 hours ^
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: is this file supposed to fix the flash?
<zykotick9> Siegel-: "fix the flash" funny...
<gzy> hi, anyone familiar with the ati/hdmi overscan issue?
<n00bl0v3r> who
<n00bl0v3r> is responsible for
<Siegel-> zykotick9: you know, if i didnt have such "funny" comments, i probably wouldnt be asking for your help. probably because im rather clueless
<n00bl0v3r> oops sorry! my bad!
<pc> Ok, does ubuntu disable wireless when you plugi n wired?
<Siegel-> people specialize in different things in life, thats what makes the world go round
<faryshta> hi. how can I record video using a webcam?
<extrasolar> pc you cannot use both
<Dr_Willis> pc:  Both stay on here, but it mnay default to the wired network for the default route.
<extrasolar> by default
<pc> I want to use both (wired does not have a g/w defined)
<monkers> you can use both in that manner
<pc> I'm trying to "hop" networks so to speak
<monkers> ubuntu is shutting one off?
<pc> It seems to kick me off the wireless the moment the wired is plugged.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: doesn't cheese do that?
<faryshta> hi. how can I record video using a webcam?
<pc> I don't know to be honest, trying to walk someone thru this remotely who knows zero about linux, unfortuantely.
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: let me check
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U are you around?
<monkers> PC - hrmmmm ... is there some event or error in a log somewhere maybe?  one interface should not make another go down, even if there is overlapping routing or whatnot.
<konradb> hi, I have problem with wine. http://www.wklej.org/id/811182/  how to resolve it?
<Jordan_U> Siegel-: ActionParsnip wanted you to try using wget to download a a large file from a known fast server, (I would argue that cdimage.ubuntu.com was a bad choice in that respect) so he chose an Ubuntu iso. The file itself isn't important.
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I guess
<zykotick9> monkers: i believe plugging in wired typically disables wireless...
<Siegel-> Jordan_U: so should i abort it? i understand. just to check the download speed
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U running the fscheck fixed the issue, its showing the full 3.3TB now ^^
<moveer-envigado> i can't play any videos in youtube
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U i appriciate all your help yesterday
<Siegel-> ok one final question. im using gnome shell on ubuntu 12.04 and when i delete things they go somewhere. where is the trash bin here? how do i empty it?
<zykotick9> moveer-envigado: youtube.com/html5 to use html5 (instead of flash which you need to install otherwise)
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: Nice. Did you happen to save the output from fsck? (if not, it's not important. I'd just like to see it out of curiousity).
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U since i ran it through ssh it disconnected me for 3 hours , does it auto create a log somewhere?
<moveer-envigado> i did but when i try to play a video, just a can watch a black scream
<moveer-envigado> zykotick9:i did but when i try to play a video, just a can watch a black scream
<Jordan_U> ero-jiji: I'm not sure. Try /var/log/fsck/checkfs .
<OerHeks> moveer-envigado, did you install any hardware driver for your videocard ?
<pc> monkers:  - You could not "delete" a gateway assigned to an IP address in the gui thing.  However if he deleted the IP, and re-added the IP without a gateway, it worked ok.
<pc> So, in essence, it had a g/w defined.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I cant seem to find a video at youtube that plays in the html5 mode..  they are all wanting to use flash here. Even the 'how to watch html5 video in ubuntu' video. ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UxTqbMHaY
<moveer-envigado> not, i think it install it alone
<OerHeks> that one works fine her, Dr_Willis
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U theres a checkfs and checkroot doc there, but both are empty
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  just add &webm=1 at the end of any video I thought
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  could be somthing odd here in 12.10 ff and chrome are both playing that video in Flash.
<beans> .....
<moveer-envigado> or maybe there's something wrong with the flash player version!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm even doing the &webm=1 i right click on the video and the menu  still says 'about flash player' at the bottom
<bobweaver> up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UxTqbMHaY&webm=1 works ok with out flash
<moveer-envigado> i tried to install manually the 11.2 version
<moveer-envigado> and it does not change anything
<ero-jiji> Jordan_U anywho, im off for the day, thanks again for the help
<Salman> Can someone help with sound problems?
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<OerHeks> moveer-envigado, restart your browser after install.
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  do you get the 3 green check boxs ?
<cchong_w_hung> Hello Marc Dorsa
<W4sp> Salman: Hey...
<Dr_Willis> bobweaver:  yes.. its checked.. all 3 are green in chromium, just 2 in firefox.
<Salman> W4sp: Find anything? Or should i just switch to windows
<Dr_Willis> bobweaver:  i play that video. right click on it.. it says  about flash player... so.. it MAY be a 12.10 issue. Im testing it out now. :)   will ask in #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  i wil join also I am on 12.10
<harushimo> when installing drupal on ubuntu, where is the default.settings.php file at?
<suhaib> Salman, Yes ! let me see If I can help
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: sudo updatedb; locate setting | grep php
<harushimo> okay
<suhaib> Salman, What is your question ?
<W4sp> Salman: I noticed you pinged me yesterday or the day before. I responded. But too late, you were on your hit-and-run warpath. ;-)
<harushimo> is the file name settings.php?
<extrasolar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<Salman> W4sp: lol. I tried oss audio but it didn;t work. how can i remove it?
<harushimo> i did all this
<extrasolar> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<harushimo> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Salman:  what did you try exactly?
<harushimo> I know it where it is now
<W4sp> Salman: I think you are in better hands with suhaib . He addressed a question to you.
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: my command will search the entire file system for the file
<Salman> Dr_willis: OSS audio to use my soundcard. it didn't work
<harushimo> ok
<Salman> suhaib: Sound Problems
<Dr_Willis> Salman:  what was the exact package name?
<harushimo> got it
<bunjee> ne know alot about thunderbird mail?
<Salman> Dr_Willis:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound/ i followed this
<harushimo> my drupal directory got installed on etc
<DrGrov> Evening y'all
<suhaib> Salman, You can;t hear anything or what ?
<Salman> suhaib: can't hear anything
<DrGrov> I gotta wonder... I am using Ubuntu Tweak on my 10.04 Ubuntu and got this Gnome 3 PPA there. Is it safe to install Gnome 3 on 10.04 or could it cause breakages?
<extrasolar> Best you try
<extrasolar> you can always uninstall it
<zykotick9> DrGrov: gnome3 and 10.04 is probably a bad idea - good luck.
<suhaib> Salman, Using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: Do *not* try to install GNOME3 on Ubuntu 10.04.
<Salman> suhaib: of course
<extrasolar> Jordan_U what happens
<extrasolar> ?
<Jordan_U> DrGrov: Why not upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04?
<slangasek> hi, is anyone here seeing problems when trying to apply the libnspr4 update in 12.04?
<suhaib> Salman, Was it working before ? say 11.10 or 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: installing Gnome3 on Lucid will break things
<Salman> suhaib: i started using  11.10 but it didn't work there either
<suhaib> Ohh ! LAptop ? HP dell ?
<ActionParsnip> slangasek: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install libnspr4
<Salman> suhaib: didn't work in linux mint 12 didn't work in fedora didn't work in opensuse
<suhaib> Salman, Ok AMD ? intel ? Laptop ?
<Salman> suhaib: lappy
<suhaib> do you know how to use the terminal ?
<slangasek> ActionParsnip: oops, you caught me; I'm not having problems myself, I'm trying to find out if anyone else here is :)  because errors.ubuntu.com is telling us that there is a frequent problem but we don't quite have enough information to reproduce it
<suhaib> Salman, Open the terminal
<ActionParsnip> slangasek: let me update and i'll fill you in
<slangasek> ActionParsnip: the problem is specifically being reported with update-manager, fwiw
<Salman> suhaib: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/eMachines/StormK8/1009017sp2.shtml and yes its open
<ActionParsnip> slangasek: ahh I see, not used that in years
<zanberdo> I've just installed ubuntu 12.04 server and need to install an earlier release of a package than is currently available through the repos.  How can I get an older release of a package through the repos?
<zykotick9> zanberdo: you probably can't (or shouldn't) - mixing releases is a bad idea...
<W4sp> Salman: I wish you good luck, I hope you will get it sorted very soon.
<zanberdo> specifically I've tried: sudo aptitude install cgi-mapserver=5.6.6-2 as the release I see is 5.6.6-2 but aptitude is unable to find the version specified.  When I run aptitude versions the only version displaying is 6.0.1
<zykotick9> zanberdo: don't use aptitude in 12.04!
<zanberdo> zykotick9, yes, I agree, but in this instance I think it's save.
<serf_> my / partition had 4gigs open last night and i havent installed anything and now its completely full , can i purge package cache like archlinux?
<zanberdo> I use aptitude out of habit. I understand that there is really no difference between apt and aptitude
<ActionParsnip> serf_: sudo apt-get clean
<zykotick9> !aptitude | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<suhaib> Salman, Type : aslmixer in the terminal
<zanberdo> zykotick9, good to know. thanks
<Salman> suhaib: missing
<Salman> suhaib: i have to reinstall
<suhaib> Salman, Install it
<Salman> suhaib: what do i type?
<suhaib> Salman, sudo apt-get remove aslmixer --purge
<zanberdo> so I suppose my fundamentally the versions available are dictated by the package repo, yes?  So if the repo for 12.04 does not offer version x.y.z of some package it's simply not available (save perhaps building it from source I presume), is that correct?
<skpl> hi im trying to repair a broken installation using boot-repair, but i got this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147774
<skpl> can soemone help?
<zanberdo> s/my//
<zykotick9> zanberdo: yes
<suhaib> Salman, THe : sudo apt-get install aslmixer
<thebananafish> hey all I have just started messing with KVM, I got it all working with a virtualized host but how can I get the host to use a bridged connection to the network instead of NAT
<zykotick9> thebananafish: good luck - i hear it's a major pain with Network-Manager...
<Salman> suhaib: not found
<zanberdo> so if I did want to install the previous version I'd have to either build from source the older package (and cope with all that entails) or install a ppa/repo that has the release of the package I seek...
<zykotick9> thebananafish: if possible at all...
<thebananafish> what? what do you mean??
<suhaib> Salman, can you copy the output ?
<zanberdo> thebananafish, have you tried using wicd in lieu of network-manager?
<suhaib> Salman, Paste it here
<thebananafish> on the vm?
<thebananafish> what would happen with a windows vm
<Salman> suhaib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147781/
<ejcweb> When using my 12.04 laptop at work on wifi, my internet connection sometimes dies (seemingly randomly), although it still appears connected in the status bar. Pages just never load. I find that running 'ifconfig wlan0 down' and waiting for a bit often solves the problem, but I'm doing this everyday. Any ideas? (this doesn't affect anyone else in the office)
<zykotick9> thebananafish: br0 on host can be a problem with ubuntu (and Network Manager) - i use /etc/network/interfaces for that purpose (you probably shouldn't)
<danielboston26> thebananafish: what vm are you using?
<thebananafish> oh I am using /etc/network/interfaces on the host
<thebananafish> it is a headless server
<zykotick9> thebananafish: no issue then :)
<suhaib> Salman, You typed sudo apt-get remove and this was the output ?
<thebananafish> I am using KVM
<zykotick9> thebananafish: me too
<suhaib> Salman, Or you typed sudo apt-get install ?
<danielboston26> ejcweb: sounds like a driver issue tell me does the wifi use a broadcom chipset?
<thebananafish> ok so I have a headless server with KVM, created a virtual machine in it and that vm is getting a NAT address
<thebananafish> I want it on the same net as the host though
<danielboston26> thebananafish: try virtualbox
<danielboston26> virtualbox will let you do bridged networking
<danielboston26> im not familar with kvm
<thebananafish> I know of virtualbox but I am trying to set this up for services I dont think virtualbox would be quite powerful enough
<TJ-> thebananafish: http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking#Bridged_networking_.28aka_.22shared_physical_device.22.29
<ejcweb> danielboston26: How do I find what driver I am using?
<zykotick9> TJ-: libvirt != kvm... thebananafish
<ejcweb> danielboston26: Or chipset, even?
<danielboston26> ejcweb: is it a internal or external wifi device?
<thebananafish> gotcha
<TJ-> zykotick9: libvirt applies to any hypervisor it knows about, which includes kvm
<suhaib> Salman, Still alive ?
<ejcweb> danielboston26: Internal. It's a Dell Studio 15 laptop.
<fellayaboy> how do i make a gnome-terminal popup and run a command from executed by rc.local?
<danielboston26> searching for your model number and wifi chipset may help
<TJ-> thebananafish: make sure to go to the "Debian/Ubuntu Bridging" section
<zykotick9> TJ-: kvm is awesome, libvirt is far from it.  thebananafish if you use libvirt - i have no idea.  good luck.
<danielboston26> also check the dell site
<fellayaboy> how do i make a gnome-terminal popup and run a command executed by rc.local?*
<skpl> hi im trying to repair a broken installation using boot-repair, but i got this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147774
<harushimo> when we download drupal from the ubuntu repo?do you not give the default.settings.php file
<danielboston26> if its a broadcom chipset that would explain your issue ejcweb
<harushimo> for some odd reason, i didn't get it
<harushimo> I just want to know if I did something wrong
<ejcweb> danielboston26: How come? Can I do anything about it?
<danielboston26> ejcweb: broadcom does not open source is stuff
<danielboston26> ejcweb: so there stuff is all a hack based on what others have done
<danielboston26> skpl you trying to dual boot?
<zanberdo> exit
<danielboston26> ejcweb: were you able to find your chipset?
<TJ-> ejcweb: I'd recommend checking what precisely is failing by looking at /var/log/syslog using "Log file viewer" when it fails, and maybe copying a snapshot of any warnings/errors into a text file for us to look at later. Also, check whether name resolution and/or routing has stopped working. You can check name resolution by pinging an IP address you've previously identified. If ping works you have routes but no DNS resolution
<fellayaboy> how do i create a startup script that runs popsup a gnome-terminal and runs a command
<ejcweb> danielboston26: Just trying to find out.
<OerHeks> fellayaboy, you do not need to popup a terminal to 'run a terminal command'
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  make a script with the commands and put the script in your .config/autostart directory
<fellayaboy> no no what i want to do is popup gnome terminal...and run w3m web browser ( a terminal based web browser ) and go to cmyip.com when i start up my machine that way i know my external ip at startup
<OerHeks> fellayaboy, but if you want it that way: gnome-terminal && <command>
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  'start up machine' is VERY differnt then 'on login'
<fellayaboy> ok on login then dr willis
<fellayaboy> how would i do that. rc.1 or something?
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  make a script. put it in  .config/autostart
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: "gnome-terminal -e w3m IP/ADDRESS" might work at login
<fellayaboy> hmm oerHeks are you sure your method works?
<fellayaboy> ok dr willis ill take ur wise words of wisdom
<fellayaboy> .conf/autostart
<Dr_Willis>  gnome-terminal -e firefox google.com
<Dr_Willis> works. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its .config/autostart
<ejcweb> TJ-: Thanks for the advice. I see lots of networking related entries in syslog (eg. NetworkManager[881]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected) around the time it disconnected, but can't tell if that was me trying to fix it or not.
<fellayaboy> hmmm.. but i rather not use firefox , firefox does something else at login
<fellayaboy> i dont have an autostart in my .config
<Dr_Willis> it was an EXAMPLE..
<Dr_Willis> make the directory then
<fellayaboy> ooh ok ok thank u
<fellayaboy> oh ok then
<TJ-> ejcweb: Next time it happens, look immediately before you try anything ... logs are our friends!
 * bintut waves
<bintut> i am having some confusion in using tcpdump and the right capture filter and snaplen to use. i want to sniff all udp and tcp traffic except http and write it to a pcap file using the -w option but i am only interested on the following information: access_time | src_ipaddr | src_port | dst_ipaddr | dst_port | svc_name | protocol | upload_size | download_size
<ejcweb> TJ-: Will do now I know :)
<bintut> any advice?
<fellayaboy> so i just write the bash script and give it execute permissino and i should be good to go dr_willis?
<ejcweb> is there a way to work out what time i ran a particular command from terminal?
<fellayaboy> so i just write the script, give it execute permission and i should be good to go dr_willis?
<TJ-> ejcweb: only if you used sudo ... it'd be in /var/log/auth.log
<fellayaboy> i think cron does that ejcweb
<ActionParsnip> Is there a way for gnome-mplayer to plug into sound menu?
<ejcweb> TJ-: I did use sudo!
<serf_> apt-get clean only gave me 473mb of space
<TJ-> ejcweb: you're good to go then
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  a script needs to be executable.. yes..
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: sorry what is "sound menu"?
<TJ-> fellayaboy: The script must also have a shebang on the first line
<fellayaboy> oh it does
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: click the volume icon, the drop down bit is the sound menu....
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: 10-4, sorry i have no idea...
<fellayaboy> i could of course use make a symbolic link too right
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  autostart dir can have executables, links, scripts, or even .desktop files to run things
<fellayaboy> oooo fancy.. thank u
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: doesn't that have sound menu?
<fellayaboy> well i should be good to go...i thought rc.local would do the job..i guess all in rc.local gets executed right before login screen?
<suhaib> Do you know How can I remove the loading screen when I start my Ubuntu ? and replace it with text showing up instead ?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i don't.  / and * work for me ;)
<skiptheuse> suhaib , remove quiet from grub  boot
<ariel> hello, i'm a nubbi, i need help
<slangasek> fellayaboy: it's not at all guaranteed to be executed before the login screen; the Ubuntu boot is parallelized
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  rc.local could in theory run after you login.. if your services took a long time to load
<ejcweb> TJ-: I've got lots of log messages from the 20 seconds before I ran a command to try and fix the connection. Mainly from network manager.
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  rc.local is NOT to run gui apps to appear on the desktop in any case. :)
<suhaib> skiptheuse,  Yea !! but I see blank screen Only !! no text to debug what is going on !
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<suhaib> skiptheuse, I did that
<lovara> hello, i'm new in linux, i need help installing a software
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: +1 on rc.local description
<fellayaboy> i use it of course for subcommands..somethign i would need to
<fellayaboy> lol
<fellayaboy> awesome thanks for ur info
<ni1s> suhaib, did you remove "slash" aswell?
<fellayaboy> sure lovara what do u need
<ni1s> suhaib, "splash" even
<zack6849> hey guys, the other day while i was making a boot disk with my flash drive, it failed and my flash drive wont work
<zack6849> any ideas what could have happened?
<lovara> fellaboy i need to install audiveris, but its not like windows that i have an exec file
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it can, if you add them in a script and have a large pause to wait til the X server runs :)
<lovara> i dont know what to do
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  and turn off all the X security features..
<lovara> is says something about netbeans
<Dr_Willis> and get lucky..
<ni1s> zack6849, how is it not working?
 * Dr_Willis goes and hacks lightdm to run xearth as a wallpaper. ;)
<suhaib> ni1s, I removed "Quiet splash"
<zack6849> it now has stripes on the storage meter, and will not detect on winows or ubuntu
<zack6849> or my xbox
<fellayaboy> u dont use exe files at all usually there are .deb files in the internet that is similar to exe ..but usually u use the TERMINAL program to run a command such as sudo apt-get isntall THEPROGRAM and it will run it..u can also use ubuntu software center which is a GRAPHICAL USER INTERFACE and u can browse and check out what to install...its usually in applications at the bottom from the main menu
<SkippersBoss> lovera says on the site that it is a java app
<zack6849> any idea ni1s ?
<bintut> hello..? anyone..?
<danielboston26> whats up bintut
<suhaib> bintut, ypu heloo
<W4sp> Hmmm.
<ni1s> zack6849, in a terminal: tailf /var/log/kern.log  and remove the flash and plug it in again
<bintut> danielboston26 and suhaib: i am having some confusion in using tcpdump and the right capture filter and snaplen to use. i want to sniff all udp and tcp traffic except http and write it to a pcap file using the -w option but i am only interested on the following information: access_time | src_ipaddr | src_port | dst_ipaddr | dst_port | svc_name | protocol | upload_size | download_size
<lovara> fellayaboy, yes i have already checked the ubuntu software center but there is no program similar to audiveris, you say that i've got to type sudo apt-get install audiveris?
<danielboston26> bintut: over my head dude
<danielboston26> :-)
<zack6849> ni1s: how would that help if its a log file when its not detecting ANYWHERE
<suhaib> bintut, I am out of here :P
<fellayaboy> yeah lovara but that wont work..its in the repos
<lovara> i've already downloaded a zip from internet, but it says something about netbeans
<TheSarge> Where is the Mint room?
<fellayaboy> usually its best to search google for a deb of that program or use a similar program like it
<suhaib> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bintut> danielboston26 and suhaib: no worries. thanks! :)
<TheSarge> Its not even on Freenode?>
<ni1s> zack6849, we dont know what its _not_ detecting, maybe the partition table? maybe it is broken?
<lovara> fellayaboy, sorry i dont think i'm understanding well
<TheSarge> wtf is that about?
<fellayaboy> so i would google audiveris ubuntu or i would find something thats very similar to it
<danielboston26> bintut: you trying to use wireshark?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: Ive found a lucid PPA for it
<lovara> ah ok
<fellayaboy> ok there u go give it to him
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: what does the app do?
<bintut> anyone who can help me here? definitely, it would be great if i will not capture everything by setting -s 0
<fellayaboy> its a open source music scanner
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: scanner in what way?
<Loshki> zack6849: it sounds well & truly dead. As far as I know, there's no trick to resurrecting dead flash. Once it's gone, it's gone, unless you want to pay a commercial recovery service. See also http://www.linkedin.com/answers/technology/information-technology/computers-software/TCH_ITS_CMP/423261-3384112 on resurrecting thumb drives...
<danielboston26> bintut: if your trying to use wireshark try out their chat room
<fellayaboy> excuse me its a  open-source Optical Music Recognition program
<fellayaboy> heres the link if u want to know mroe http://audiveris.kenai.com/
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: oh i see what is appening
<fellayaboy> its for lovara
<lovara> that is! in fact i downloaded two, one is audiveris, the otherone is OpenOCR
<lovara> but thei're both based in java or something like that, it's sounds like chinese to me
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054111 lilypond does it
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139385/software-to-convert-midi-to-sheet-music
<fellayaboy> hmm idk if thats what he wants
<fellayaboy> lovara what do u want to do with the program whats ur main goal there buddy
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: wait, is it the other way around?
<fellayaboy> well idk u have to ask lovara its for him
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: write the music on the app and it makes the midi?
<lovara> fellayaboy, i have a pdf sheet and i need to convert it to xml or midi
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<fellayaboy> well i guess it is for that :D very sorry about that
<W4sp> bintut: Not sure if you can exclude http. How do you do that?
<fellayaboy> lovara
<WeThePeople> when i start a game it will just resize the screen and return to the desktop with the resolution resized.. how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> lovara: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/sheet-music-to-midi-program-636765/
<bintut> W4sp: not http
<fellayaboy> are u still there lovara
<lovara> yes
<lovara> i'm reading the link you sent me
<fellayaboy> it seems actionparsnip has found you an alternative tot hat program
<ActionParsnip> im just searching, thats all.....anyone can do it
<fellayaboy> thats right usually thats what it mainly takes to find what you need in a linux enviroment
<fellayaboy> its a little work but well worth it
<W4sp> lol
<fellayaboy> there u go
<lovara> fellayaboy, it's audiveris the program i need
<fellayaboy> just sudo apt-get install lilypond lovara
<lovara> lilypond converts pdf to midi or xml?
<fellayaboy> hold on
<Naynay_> My system has many disks, and I want 12.04 desktop installed on one of them, but also to leave the other disks alone. When I finish install onto my selected disk, it won't boot. Is there a way of finding out where the MBR went, or how it can be changed?
<riddlebox> is there a way to tell for sure which Desktop Environment your running?
<ActionParsnip> Naynay_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<lovara> fellayaboy,  i don't think lilypond is the app i need
<ni1s> riddlebox, try, in a terminal: env | grep XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: do you have a large bar on the left with running apps, or one along the bottom
<lovara> in fact i've already checked the manual
<ActionParsnip> ni1s: niiiice
<Naynay_> which disk does Ubuntu 12.04 desktop write it's MBR to by default?
<fellayaboy> im reading this...this has some good info http://lilypond.org/web/about/faq
<lovara> how is that thing with netbeans?
<Naynay_> the first disk it finds, or the disk I select for install?
<riddlebox> AcidRain2012, I know if I am running unity...I added cairo and now it says cairo+gnome in my login screen
<ActionParsnip> ni1s: although it says unity here, which isn't a desktop :)
<fellayaboy> hmm idk i never seen soemthing like this before..this kinda program so im not soo sure
<fellayaboy> but netbeans works for ubuntu and its int he software center
<riddlebox> ohh sorry AcidRain2012 that was meant for ActionParsnip
<pooltable> help with this Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_21.0.1180.77-r150576_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.225.32 80]
<pooltable> thanks
<fellayaboy> i think thers another program called musicxml let me see
<riddlebox> nils, thanks
<trism> pooltable: sudo apt-get update; that version has been superceded by .79
<skpl> can someone help me? i just tried to install 12.04 on a usb disk but it failed to install grub
<Cl0ud_Whisperer> ...hello
<pooltable> hi cloud
<Cl0ud_Whisperer> Hola
<pooltable> trism help with this Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<fellayaboy> well listen lovara if all else fails use wine
<fellayaboy> you've heard of wine right lovara
<trism> pooltable: pastebin your sources.list you have two entries in there somewhere
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if it's possible to hide files with a certain extension using a .hide file
<fellayaboy> lovara how does this look http://www.laborejo.org/
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: cairo can use its own WM if you want
<bintut> another question related to the tcpdump options. assuming i physically have eth0 and eth1 gigabit interfaces but on my system, eth0 is in promiscuous mode. how can i tell tcpdump that it will only listen to the eth0 when in fact it is in promiscuous mode?
<lovara> yes fellayaboy, i've heard about wine, but its not so easy to me
<trism> pooltable: /etc/apt/sources.list that is
<pooltable> trism http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147833/
<fellayaboy> lovara check this out maybe this will work
<fellayaboy> http://www.laborejo.org/
<brdmn_> Hi everybody,i'm brazilian and my english is not so good,therefore,sorry xD. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot with windows...my problem it's the wifi...why my connection is slow ? In windows she is working perfect....
<riddlebox> ActionParsnip, I am wondering how to get the gnome hot corner, and all of the other gnome features
<fellayaboy> lovara it will generate pdf but idk if it will convert it to midi or xml
<Cl0ud_Whisperer> Obrigato!!
<fellayaboy> it says can generate midi files
<lovara> yes, but it's not what i need
<fellayaboy> dang
<W4sp> bintut: If no IF is specified it will use the first UP interface. It eth0 is down and in promiscuous you would need to specify IF.
<lovara> i need to convert pdf into xml or midi
<fellayaboy> ok
<lovara> i know pdf to music can do it, but it's not open source
<iceroot> lovara: pdf to midi?
<lovara> pdf to midi or xml
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: I believe that's part of compiz
<MonkeyDust> lovara  pdf is a printable document file, midi is music
<iceroot> lovara: dont get it wrong but i hope that there is nothing out there to convert a pdf to midi, that sounds so evil
<ni1s> ThePendulum, no, only files and dirs prefixed with a dot are "hidden"(i.e not really)
<bintut> W4sp: if the system set the eth0 in promiscuous mode, isn't it that when you execute "ifconfig" the eth0 will not appear?
<MonkeyDust> lovara  or is it a pdf with musical notes?
<ThePendulum> ni1s: Eh, you can also specify a list of hidden files in a .hide files
<ThePendulum> *file
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: Portable, not printable
<lovara> yes, it's a sheet in pdf created with sibelius
<lovara> i want to convert it to xml, so then i can open it with musescore and transpose it
<pooltable> trism ok all but google up date help?
<pooltable> google
<trism> pooltable: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<brdmn_> Hi everybody,i'm brazilian and my english is not so good. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot with windows...my problem it's the wifi...why my connection is slow ? In windows she is working perfect.
<bunjee> anybody know anything about Thunderbird mail?
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ThePendulum> bunjee: Well, what would you like to know?
<ActionParsnip> bunjee: in what way?
<pooltable> trism where is that loacationat ?
<ni1s> ThePendulum, and its hidden even if you "ls" for them in a terminal? or is this a nautilus thing?
<bunjee> How to eliminate the mail to ask for showing all content
#ubuntu 2012-08-15
<trism> pooltable: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list; or gedit /etc/apt/sources.list; if you don't have pastebinit installed
<monkers> Could someone help me get my raid1 array back? its software raid on ubuntu.
<monkers> !mdraid
<monkers> !mdadm
<ThePendulum> ni1s: Not sure, it could be a nautilus thing. I'll check for you in a minute. But in this case, Nautilus is my priority. I'm talking about a directory with movies that has been soiled with database files of our mediacenter. I'd like to see just the movies.
<MonkeyDust> monkers  it's !raid
<monkers> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ni1s> ThePendulum, ah
<pooltable> trism paste.ubuntu.com/1147857/
<ThePendulum> ni1s: I usually don't browse/start movies through the terminal :P
<bunjee> the pendlum how to eliminate "show all content" when I read a message.
<ActionParsnip> bunjee: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=96240
<trism> pooltable: looks fine, did you fix the duplicate error?
<pooltable> trism how do i do that ?
<R33p3R> hey
<trism> pooltable: otherwise, look in the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fellayaboy> lovara which version of linux ur running?
<fellayaboy> i mean which version of ubuntu r u running
<DrGrov> So I wonder, could I add the Gnome 3 PPA from Ubuntu Tweak when running 10.04?
<DrGrov> Is there any risk in breaking dependencies or such when I am running 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: it will break your OS, you were told earlier. It will never be any diferent
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: Lucid desktop has less than 9 months support, why not upgrade to Precise and you will get Gnome3
<DrGrov> Yes I was probably told earlier but I had a freeze. Sorry about that.
<abuanoname> need instal ubuntu on android fot free?
<DrGrov> I will upgrade then to the latest Ubuntu. Gotta wait a while though until I get my final thesis finished.
<Salman> suhaib: sorry
<ni1s> DrGrov, sane priorities, keep to them!
<Salman> suhaib: u there?
<DrGrov> ni1s: Will do :)
<abuanoname> salman.
<ghostnik11> how do you get flash working in epiphany browser
<Salman> abuanoname: ?
<Salman> So someone can help me with sound probs?
<mutante> on lucid, dhcp3 , i get a "no free leases" for a certain subnet and i doubt it's true but of course want to check, so i look at /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases but it is empty besides the comments, dhcp works otherwise though and hands out leases on other nets, i also see see an ancient bug from 2005 about this file staying empty but i cant believe it has not been fixed since then .. sigh
<abuanoname> how install ubuntu on android
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: let me search
<ThePendulum> abuanoname: On a device running Android?
<OerHeks> abuanoname, not possible yet > http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Salman> abuanoname: wait 2 years
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, well i did search and ran a couple commands and downloaded and installed ndswrapper but still out of luck
<abuanoname> yes need change it. i use samsung y
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: thats for network access, not flash
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, even tried to install flash via ubuntu software center but it was already installed, hold on i will get the page that i read about what commands to run
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: copy (or symlink) the libflashplugin.so file into the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder (make it if you don't have it with:   mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins)
<abuanoname> salan eay
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, maybe this page is any help >>> http://ubuntuguide.net/get-adobe-flash-working-with-epiphany-in-ubuntu-12-04
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, this is the page i used for reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64164/flash-player-in-epiphany
<abuanoname> yiyuy
<Salman> abuanoname is a troll
<mutante> abuanoname: OerHeks : there is "Ubuntu installer for Android" in Google Play but it costs 2.49 ..i dunno?
<abuanoname> wow
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, your url is the same solution as mine
<abuanoname> can i get for free
<mutante> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729
<ActionParsnip> mutante: yes thats an OS youcan VNC to and run at the same time, not the same as Ubuntu for android
<Dinoraptor101> Hello everyone.
<mutante> ActionParsnip: ahaa, interesting
<ghostnik11> OerHeks, yeah it didn't work for me everytime i run the command to wrap i get an error
<Dinoraptor101> Question:   is MATE Desktop ( Mint OS Desktop )  based on Gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: that is fr running 32bit flash in 64bit OS, there is 64bit flash so you don't need taht
<MonkeyDust> Dinoraptor101  wrong channel
<Dinoraptor101> If so.. what's the diffirence between power modes ( conservative ) and ( on -demand )  ?
<MonkeyDust> Dinoraptor101  as in !mint
<MonkeyDust> Dinoraptor101  ask in !mint
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, OerHeks, here is what i get: nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<Dinoraptor101> No no no O.O wait..!! I'm using UBUTNU!
<Dinoraptor101> you guys used Gnome on earlier ubuntu versions ?
<OerHeks> Dinoraptor101, it is based on gnome, but not supported by Ubuntu.
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, oh didn't know that, will look for 64 bit flash now
<Dinoraptor101> I will ask mint :( thanks
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin   you wil get 64bit flash
<Salman> W4sp: what happened to that guy?
<W4sp> Salman: To whom do you refer to?
<Salman> W4sp: suhaib
<W4sp> Salman: I see. I don't know but you disconnected. He asked if you were still alive. No response from you though.
<Guest32385> can anybody comment on the performance of the HiQSDR? http://www.technologie2000.de/page8.html
<Dinoraptor101> Anyone knows how to connect  Printers over Network in Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> n1ywb, ask in ##hardware, not an ubuntu support question, is it?
<ActionParsnip> Dinoraptor101: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc      please
<W4sp> bintut: I have left my OpenBSD and I'm back in Ubuntu. Please can you quote your initial query. I would like to test something but need your requirements. Also, is ettercap not another option?
<OerHeks> Dinoraptor101, maybe this page is any help >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dinoraptor101: the ewer versions have a different location for printer settings
<W4sp> Salman: suhaib isn't online as you may know already.
<bintut> W4sp: just tcpdump.
<bintut> W4sp: i am having some confusion in using tcpdump and the right capture filter and snaplen to use. i want to sniff all udp and tcp traffic except http and write it to a pcap file using the -w option but i am only interested on the following information: access_time | src_ipaddr | src_port | dst_ipaddr | dst_port | svc_name | protocol | upload_size | download_size
<Salman> W4sp: oh
<ActionParsnip> Dinoraptor101: its a terminal command, press CTRL+ALT+T and one will run
<abuanoname> cool
<abuanoname> wew
<McClein> Hi, I'm trying to fix atheros wifi in ubuntu lucid
<McClein> I wanted to install backports modules be i've been asked for upgrade the kernel is that ok?
<Andril> hello all
<Baneat> Hey, is there a GNU application like iBooks available? one with a bookshelf that I can put ebooks and pdfs onto?
<McClein> hi Andril
<Andril> got a 12.04 package question
<OerHeks> McClein, sure, my guess is that backports comes with a newer kernel.
<W4sp> bintut: Thanks. Looks like tcpdump has Linux specific restrictions.
<OerHeks> Baneat, i use calibre, all books appear in it nicely.
<McClein> but i don't want to upgrade the kernel, it worked before
<ActionParsnip> Baneat: calibre maybe
<ActionParsnip> McClein: use apt-pinning to pin the kernel then
<Baneat> I just have a couple that I need neatly sorted :) I'll give calibre a go
<Andril> i am trying to install vuze 4.7.1.2-1.deb and it installs 4.3.0.6 instead? is there any way around this?
<bintut> W4sp: i see..
<ActionParsnip> Andril: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
 * bintut waves. gtg now.
<McClein> thanks ActionParsnip
<Andril> hey ActionParsnip, long time no see :)
<ActionParsnip> McClein: any time
<Andril> hey McClein
<W4sp> bintut: Don't feel obliged to hand around. :-)
<Andril> so i am still screwed ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Andril: if you can give the output of the command I gave, I can advise
<Andril> precise
<ActionParsnip> Andril: cd $HOME; wgethttp://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install azureus
<ActionParsnip> Andril: all one command, adds the PPA then updates theapp
<ActionParsnip> *the app
<McClein> ActionParsnip: i don't know how to pin
<ActionParsnip> Andril: to 4.7.1.2.1
<ActionParsnip> !pin | McCleinnobody is BORN knowing
<ubottu> McCleinnobody is BORN knowing: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<shaneo> hi guys im trying to install an emulator in ubuntu and am getting the following dep errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147891/ does anyone know what i need to be able to fix the dep errors
<monkers> is there any order required when using the mdadm --assemble command? i have 2 drives that are part of the raid array, do i need to list them in some sort of order ?
<ivan__> Hi buddies, Somebody could help me, I want convert my .cbr files to .pdf Is there some way to do this???
<Andril> ActionParsnip, thanks will try it after i get back - thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: tried imagemagick
<lnxslck> ivan__, have you google it?
<Sprocks>  /msg NickServ identify Alexi!!!
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: time for a password reset dude
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: try http://packages.ubuntu.com    to see what packaes give those files
<cgtdk> lol
<ivan__> lnxslck, yes but I only found windows applications.
<rexis> does anyone else have problems with xchat not making any sounds, notifications
<lnxslck> ivan__, first hit on google: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/software-to-batch-convert-cbr-cbz-files-to-pdf-format-561005/
<lnxslck> ivan__, online converting - http://www.zamzar.com/
<lnxslck> ivan__, another one: http://tips4linux.com/convert-ebooks-in-linux/
<Sprocks> .msg nickserv help set
<MichelFP> hey, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 with wubi, i did a dual boot and i am just dropped to a shell followed by the error "ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxx does not exist dropping to a shell!"
<MichelFP> specs:
 * MichelFP ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (3,00 GHz) ** RAM: 8174 MB Total (6507 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD RADEON HD 6670 ** Uptime: 0,17 Hours **
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: when did you last chkdsk your windows partition
<MichelFP> not long ago
<ivan__> OMG!!! I gonna die of shame... thanks... I appreciated :)
<Roasted_> hello!
<MichelFP> ActionParsnip: doing it just now
<Roasted_> 12.04 - Running Subsonic - got updates and now I get HTTP 503'd. I'm not too sure what exactly I can do, but some peopel said it may be java related (this has happened in the past where updates broke it... in the past it's often been java related). Were any java updates in the last batch?
<goddard> all the sites i go to think im from canada
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: do you use a proxy for web access?
<MichelFP> ActionParsnip: no problems found
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, nope - the server is right here on my LAN.
<OerHeks> goddard, don't use tor then.
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, it's on port 4040... so I'm just trying 192.168.1.100:4040. no dice.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, it was you from before who reccomended apt-fast yes?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: i love apt-fast :)
<z1lt0id> hi guys i'm currently getting slow transfer speeds between to sata drives.  not sure if it is ubuntu or a hardware thing.  it starts off fine copying at around 60mb/s and after during the day it eventually slows down to 10mb/s
<Chamunks> I need to install it on like every one of my machines lol its great I love it thanks for the reccomendation.
<SmallR2002> ok, just did a kernel upgrade and now my lvm has gone, there's no partitions on the two drives at all
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: can you ping the server?
<z1lt0id> i noticed the drive in hdparm has dropped in speed about half
<z1lt0id> both drives are the same model
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: can you telnet to the socket you named?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, oh yes. I'm SSH'd into it. It works beautifully aside from Subsonic.
<Chamunks> I came to ask you for the ppa's again since tahutek.net is offline
<goddard> OerHeks: i dont use it to browse the net
<Chamunks> but than i realised I can just get the ppa from my desktop and copy it.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: ask te channel, it will reply if it can
<Chamunks> so just here to say thanks :P
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I even have a monitor on that box hooked up to a network security camera on my deck... I'm watching it now.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: coolio, apt-fast is badas, no?
<monkers> can someone help me get my raid array up? im trying to use the mdadm --assemble command but it says to put in the partition names and all i have are the device names (ie. /dev/sda not /dev/sda1).  should i try assembly using the block devices rather than a partition? i dont wanna lose the data:(
<ActionParsnip> monkers: your backups will save your data
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, yes it is quite helpful I'm ultra happy about its performance.  Just a shame its so unknown.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: spread the word :)
<goddard> anyone know why websites like google and bing think im from cananda
<monkers> well i think my data is fine, i just dont want to muck it up more than it already is.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: I think it should be default installed, its a tiny script which needs axel, also tiny
<ActionParsnip> goddard: do you use a proxy for web access?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> goddard: seems you use tor
<Chamunks> I tried ubottu with !apt-fast it has nothing.
<goddard> ActionParsnip: only for irc
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you can make the factoid if you want
<ActionParsnip> goddard: i see
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, oh im not sure if i should be responsible for that :P but whenever i figure out what ppa im using I've got a few in my repo list
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: sure, its all community based, the factoids are reviewed and added if they are deemed fit etc
<Chamunks> fair
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you can suggest factoids like so:   !aptfast is apt-fast is a sweet tool
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: in short:  !factoid is <some text here>
<Chamunks> ok awesome.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, boy is that ever helpful.
<\Mike> boot issue that makes me stumped: Yesterday I burned two installation discs: Centos and Ubuntu. When I  shove the centos disc  into the drive of computer A and reboot the computer, it behaves as expected (boots from CD). When I shove the Ubuntu disc in the same drive and reboot, CMOS doesn't recognize the existence of a CD/DVD drive, and doesn't want to boot from there (and won't let me...
<\Mike> ...choose  the DVD drive to boot from as first option - that option is 'disabled'). The Ubuntu disc seems to be fine if I  use it in computer B - I can boot from that disc. Where do I start search for the error?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you may get an op discussing it with you but work together and you can get stuff added
<zykotick9> Chamunks: and making a contribution to ubuntu (really Canonical) means your contribution can be used for any reason Canonical deams worthy - including closed source software :(
<\Mike> Is the error most likely to be in the disc, or the config of computer A?
<barney> hi
<Chamunks> I cant find the ppa :S
<Chamunks> not sure which one it is.
<Chamunks> zykotick9, well thats somewhat mixed but at the end of the day I'm using the result of their companies/communities  efforts so im pretty glad to help any time  / way i can.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/stable
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: so can any distro...
<djzn> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/1147909/
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: also supports Quantal :)
<Chamunks> Theres one small bug in my day.  I need java6 for a server.
<djzn> trism: make sure you note that one
<Chamunks> You mentioned quantal before im not sure if i went that rout.
<Chamunks> I think i stuck with axel.
<MichelFP> should i install ubuntu 32 or 64
<trism> djzn: thanks I'll check it out
<djzn> trism: I queried you, thought you were away
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: wat CPU do you have and how much RAM and what is the system for?
<djzn> trism: need to go now, let me know what you think later...
 * MichelFP ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (3,00 GHz) ** RAM: 8174 MB Total (6296 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD RADEON HD 6670 ** Uptime: 0,49 Hours **
<MichelFP> :|
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: install 64bit Ubuntu
<MichelFP> okay
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: you can resize your NTFS in Windows
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: then install to the freed space
<MichelFP> and
<MichelFP> should i install 11.10 or 12.04
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: I'd go for 12.04, it's the latest release and is also LTS (supported until 2017)
<radiocat> you have an i7 i'm jealous
<MichelFP> -euphoria- ACTION Do that in a channel I'm in...
<radiocat> i'd go for the latest stable always
<MichelFP> what
<ActionParsnip> MichelFP: make sure you MD5 test the ISO you download
<Roasted_> So... my disk seems to be maxed, citing that I have 0 bytes free on a 140.7GB drive. I ran disk usage analyzer against the entire disk. The biggest bulk of data is in my home directory, with 31.6GB. After that, it filters downward from 214MB, 76MB, 11MB, and even lower. So the biggest, by FAR, is my home dir @ 31.6GB... but it's 140.7GB... maxed... 0 bytes... what's taking up the other ~110GB that disk usage analyzer isn't see
<Roasted_> ing?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: have you fsck'd the partitions?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I have not. just fsck /dev/sda?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: you'll need to do it in livecD if you are booted to that drive
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, ehh... if I have to do that now, I can... is there another way to handle it without taking the box offline?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Chamunks> !apt-fast
<pc> Looking at this IP, can you see any reason why it does not meet the forward/reverse DNS requirement for mail servers?    451- 208.39.251.26   There is a failure in your reverse DNS lookup.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: the partition NEEDS to be offline to be checked
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I understand that.
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I'd just like to avoid taking the box offline if at all possible.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I sent ubottu this.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: it'll get added in time
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, factoid is apt-fast its a tiny script which needs axel, also tiny. This script will allow you to help reduce load on servers and speed up your downloads by splitting the apt-get update loads across many sources available to you.  A good ppa to install that works is. https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/stable
<Chamunks> so hopefully that looks decent enough.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: not possible with fsck, maybe others can advise. You may have to odo this in your maintenance window
<mz|`> pc: 208.39.251.26 what is the domain configured in the mailserver ?
<Chamunks> it was a quick n dirty post so hopefully it looks decent enough.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: looks good
<mz|`> pc : does it match AFS-Boise-Static-Customer-208-39-251-26.afsnetworks.com. or not ?
<pc> mz|`:  - Shouldn't matter, shuold it?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I take it you're pretty certain fsck would fix it up?
<pc> It's just trying to send mail
<mz|`> pc : oh yes, you should.
<mz|`> and ?
<mz|`> :)
<pc500> mz|`:  - I don't think so, for example google.com server send for gmail, etc.
<mz|`> read the RFCs or the man, you will see that there are check on the reverse DNS to prevent attacks
<mz|`> dear..
<pc500> mz|`:  - I thought only a valid rdns and forward must match
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: its all I can suggest, are there any similar posts on the forums
<mz|`> ok give it a try, it will fail, and you will come again
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, it just makes me wonder if this is related to the 503 thing I got with subsonic.
<kieppie> hey guys. anyone familiar with X & VNC? I've popped a new VM running a skinny Ubuntu 12.04, installed XFCE & set up tightVNC on screen :1. If I use virsh to view the VM instance, I can see it, but when I VNC in I can't see the desktop/dm, only the X
<pc500> mz|`:  - Can you explain to me how people send from mor ethan one domain on a single serer in your case?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I never got a warning about disk space to think otherwise, but update manager popped up with new updates. As I read through them to see if there was a java update (since that is a likely culprit due to past subsonic posts I read) it popped up with low disk space. sys monitor said 0 bytes.
<mz|`> pc500: it is not related to the error message sent by pc
<pc500> I'm the same person
<pc500> the error message is from a recpients server
<mz|`> yes
<mz|`> and you did read what it implies ?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: if you run:  sudo apt-get clean    does it help?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, yep that was it. Deleted a few items and now subsonic is online. Go figure. Now I just need to crack the disk space.....
<mz|`> so again, what is the domain name configured in the mailserver ?
<pc500> "There seems to be a failure in your IP reverse DNS lookup. Your IP address must have a valid reverse DNS entry to send mail to the AT&T domain. Please correct the error or contact your service provider for assistance before trying again. "
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, let me try that quick
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, er - it didn't seem to do anything (noticable, at least)
<radiocat> so i'm trying to play a usb turntable through my computer speakers
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I just installed a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 on a testing machine for testing code between me and some people.
<radiocat> i can get it to record to audacity
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I take it that it would have been obvious had it done something?
<mz|`> is the remote server that answers with this error able to do DNS rev. lookups ?
<epzil0n> sudo touche /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: it clears the apt cache, can help
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, and i've immediately installed apt-fast and its just screaming thru the stuff at 600kBps (good for my connection)
<radiocat> and what it told me to link together in jackd just routed it to the internal mic
<mz|`> if not, he is guilty and admin should ba warned, if not, you have a mailserver configuration issue
<pc500> mz|`:  - I don't really know -- it's gateway-f1.isp.att.net
<OerHeks> epzil0n, -e touch
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: oh it will max your link
<mz|`> so, what is the mailserver domain N
<pc500> bellsouth.net
<mz|`> on you mailserver
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I am okay with this.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: ;)
<mz|`> bellsouth.net has address 216.77.188.73
<radiocat> anyone have any idea what to do?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I read that you can force an fsck upon startup - would that be an equally acceptable option vs live cd fsck?
<mz|`> change bellsouth.net by AFS-Boise-Static-Customer-208-39-251-26.afsnetworks.com
<mz|`> and try again
<kieppie> hey guys. anyone familiar with X & VNC? I've popped a new VM running a skinny Ubuntu 12.04, installed XFCE & set up tightVNC on screen :1. If I use virsh to view the VM instance, I can see it, but when I VNC in I can't see the desktop/dm, only the X
<mz|`> then tell me
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: both are fine
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, sounds good. appreciate your time.
<pc500> mz|`:  - We're not getting that far in the mail exchange process where they even know my source domain
<mz|`> pc500: if you use postfix : myhostname = dom0.ohm.mz23.in
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: what would you use on the remote OS?
<radiocat> anyone?
<FloatingGoat> how do i add myself to the audio group in 12.04
<kieppie> hi ActionParsnip - how ya doin?
<mz|`> pc500: did you test using telnet at least..N
<mz|`> ?
<pc500> mz|`:  - yes.
<pc500> That's what I'm using at this point
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: not bad, watching last nights PPV :)
<pc500> Doesnt' get past helo
<kieppie> on the remote host (VM guest) is Ubuntu 12.04
<mz|`> what helo ?
<radiocat> either nobody is seeing me or nobody knows
<mz|`> ehlo ... waht ?
<ActionParsnip> FloatingGoat: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<radiocat> how do i route usb audio input to speaker output
<ratcheer> radiocat: We see you.
<ActionParsnip> radiocat: you are seen
<radiocat> alright
<pc500> mz|`:  - Haven't tried ehlo, just helo.  AFS-Boise-Static-Customer-208-39-251-26.afsnetworks.com
<FloatingGoat> ActionParsnip: WEEE
<FloatingGoat> brb
<monkers> I'm having an issue with udev; i have two disks with partitions visible in fdisk that aren't being shown - /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1. I see the block devices but not the partitions.  12.04. the partition types are linux raid autodetect.    Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<sankey> what's the correct way of setting up ubuntu to boot straight into xbmc, bypassing the display manager? or is a display manager required?
<mz|`> try : EHLO YOURDNSREVERSE
<Chamunks> in the java community docs it only outlines how to manually install 32 bit java6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<harushimo> how do I do a purge remove of a package
<kieppie> ActionParsnip - this channels' way too noisy to focus on. I think I'll catch up again later. Thanks for hanging in here
<ActionParsnip> sankey: after you install xmbc it adds it's  own session in the DM, you can setup autologin and the session will load by default with the autologin
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: its always noisy dude
<harushimo> I want it completely uninstall
<Chamunks> kieppie, just watch for your highlights.
<sankey> ActionParsnip: suppose i don't even install lightdm (ubuntu server)
<ratcheer> harushimo: What package manager do you use?
<pc500> mz|`:  - EHLO works.
<mz|`> oh, lucky you :)
<pc500> (helo does not it seems)
<mz|`> depends on the mailserver configs & support
<radiocat> i suppose nobody knows. it is a bit of an unusual thing to do.... i suppose i can keep trying with google or sign up for the forums
<radiocat> thanks anyway
<harushimo> when I look at my drupal install, I can't seem to find where to install like themes or modules. There is an option for it
<ActionParsnip> sankey: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu/HOW-TO_2#Autoboot_to_XBMC
<jrib> harushimo: in your sites/ directory, but you should ask in #drupal-support
<harushimo> thank you I will
<epzil0n> OerHeks, sry i was suppose to post that in another channel, but do you mean it has to be -e touch and ehy is that?
<epzil0n> why*
<sankey> ActionParsnip: ouch, most of the links on that page are invald
<mz|`> pc500: any more help needed ?
<kieppie> ActionParsnip - OK. I'll try & give you the long schpiel & check for responses.	I've created a 12.04 VM with only SSH, no X, and then installed XFCE as a DM & TightVNC as the VNC server, and configured it to autostart as per (http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot). on the "local" host, via virsh, I can startx & interact with the XFCE DM fine, but when I remote connect via VNC on screen :1, I can see the X serve
<pc500> Nope, I'll install the actual MTA and test there, I suspect it will work
<SnapSnap> I just created a user account so I don't have to use my admin account for everyday tasks. However, all of my files and settings are on my other account. Is there an easy way to migrate my settings and files from one account to the other?
<Relondo> How can I remove that darn Thunderbird icon from the system tray?
<Relondo> SnapSnap: I'd assume you could copy the settings files.
<SmallR2002> generally freaking out here, but testdisk seems to be getting results
<SnapSnap> Relondo: I don't want to go through each file and folder and copy each individual program's settings and config files.
<mz|`> good luck
<ActionParsnip> sankey: you basically want something in /etc/rc.local    to make it run, I'd just use a DM and use autologin, lots easier
<Relondo> SnapSnap: Not sure, then?
<Chamunks> I taught one of the people who stay in my basement about ubuntu last night... He was absolutely mind blown at how awesome it is :P
<Chamunks> anyways i'll stop the sortof OT chat
<Dr_Willis> when i installed xbmc - it added a xbmc session to lightdm i thought. You could make a xbmc user that auto logins and starts the xbmc session.
<ActionParsnip> sankey: seems to be:  xbmc -fs --standalone     try that in /etc/rc.local    ABOVE the exit 0 line
<Dr_Willis> !info xbmc-standalone
<ubottu> xbmc-standalone (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 175 kB
<Dr_Willis> brb.
<ActionParsnip> sankey: http://b.fluff.cc/2012/02/xbmc-auto-login-auto-start-auto-restart.html
<ActionParsnip> sankey: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=133981
<D_Russ> hello all. i just upgraded to 12.04 and now my printer no longer works. anyone sucessful with getting canon printer to work with 12.04?
<ratcheer> D_Russ: Yes, I got an MP620 going. It was a major pain.
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: remove the printer from Ubuntu unplug it and reboot, then reconnect it. Can help
<monkers> arg, udev is not loading my raid partitions /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1 - here's my dmsg, any ideas? http://pastie.org/4478963
<thufir_> how do I  Install the Natty version of libgmime-2.0-2a?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/175731/
<D_Russ> what did you do ratcheer ?
<Dr_Willis> Xbmc added a nice session entry to lightdm ;)
<D_Russ> i will give that a try but i believe i have already done so @ ActionParnsip
<ratcheer> Let me find my notes. It will take a minute or three...
<D_Russ> ratcheer: thank you
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip: when you say remove it from Ubuntu do you mean unplug the USB cable?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: in the printers application, right click the printer and select 'delete'
<D_Russ> ok i will give that a try
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: if you still don't get any joy, use http://localhost:631   and add the printer that way :)
<Dr_Willis> i always seem to have better luck with the CUPS web interface then the Gui tools.
<ratcheer> D_Russ: Let me know when you've tried everything else, then I'll tell you how to fix it.
<Dr_Willis> My wireless printer has like 4 differnt 'services' it can be used with. so some printers can take some fiddling. ;)
<conlank> I am running 12.04 and I can't get anything to run after installing virt-manager
<Dr_Willis> night all
<D_Russ> ratcheer: how much longer will you be in chat?
<ratcheer> D_Russ: Not too long, but I can wait a little.
<D_Russ> ok thanks
<kieppie> ActionParsnip - OK. I'll try & give you the long schpiel & check for responses.    I've created a 12.04 VM with only SSH, no X, and then installed XFCE as a DM & TightVNC as the VNC server, and configured it to autostart as per (http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot). on the "local" host, via virsh, I can startx & interact with the XFCE DM fine, but when I remote connect via VNC on screen :1, I can see the 
<Jazzy_J> how do I get the ndiswrapper kernel module to load automatically on reboot?
<histo> !ndiswrapper | Jazzy_J
<ubottu> Jazzy_J: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kieppie> Jazzy_J - think it's a module setting somewhere in /etc
<ActionParsnip> Jazzy_J: echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: xbmc has a webUI you know, lots of handheld devices can connect to it like iphone and android
<kieppie> yea - I use it myself. love it
<Jazzy_J> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: so why use vnc..?
<Jazzy_J> ActionParsnip, Thanks.
<kieppie> hey ActionParsnip. in this case my VM is for support purposes, so I have the bare minimal in it (the reference I provided is for the auto-load of the VNC server)
<kieppie> the VM has X so that I can use remmina for VNC, RDP & Teamviewer for reoteing & support to remote users, and that I won't be exposing my own systems to risk
<kieppie> the sole role/function of that VM is purtely for remote access & support
<D_Russ> it is working, a little slow but it is working.
<ratcheer> D_Russ: I need to go pretty soon. My fix is detailed pretty well in posts 50 and 54 of this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967725&page=5
<sankey> ActionParsnip: i suppose i could just install lightdm and autostart xbmc
<D_Russ> ratcheer: thank you
<ratcheer> D_Russ: You can reply to that thread if you need to. I will see it in the morning.
<ActionParsnip> sankey: probably easier
<kieppie> hmmmm :/ anyone neft now?
<kieppie> ok - anyone left online here? could really use a bit of help with X11, XFCE, VNC
<thufir_> how do I  Install the Natty version of libgmime-2.0-2a?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/175731/
<histo> !ask | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kieppie> hi histo - just checking peopel are awake. I've created a 12.04 VM with only SSH, no X, and then installed XFCE as a DM & TightVNC as the VNC server, and configured it to autostart as per (http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot). on the "local" host, via virsh, I can startx & interact with the XFCE DM fine, but when I remote connect via VNC on screen :1, I can see the X server interface (grey screen with X mouse
<jagginess> kieppie, i only see up to "with X mouse" again.
<kieppie> jagginess - see. I'll repost in 2 portions
<kieppie> I've created a 12.04 VM with only SSH, no X, and then installed XFCE as a DM & TightVNC as the VNC server, and configured it to autostart as per (http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot).
<kieppie> on the "local" host, via virsh, I can startx & interact with the XFCE DM fine, but when I remote connect via VNC on screen :1, I can see the X server interface (grey screen with X mouse cursor), but no DM. So for remote VNC session X is ok, but no DM
<histo> kieppie: are you possibly starting a seperate X session for vnc?
<kieppie> I think it's entirely possible
<histo> kieppie: I haven't looked at the instructions you followed but that would be my guess
<histo> kieppie: I'd look at the way you are starting the vnc server
<kieppie> histo: I'll try to build you an exerpt
<jagginess> kieppie, the only thing you're saying is you used ssh. you never say how you're starting the vnc client
<kieppie> hi jagginess: I'm connecting with VNC clients from mac (chicken VNC) & Ubuntu (remmina)
<kieppie> histo - I've just restarted the VM; no X is running, & ps indicates the vncserver ps as "tightvnc :1 -desktop support-vnc-server -auth /home/support/.Xauthority -geometry 1152x864 -depth 16 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /home/support/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/,/usr/share/fontsX11/100dpi/ -co /etc/X11/rgb"
<jagginess> kieppie, this isnt really a vnc client<->vnc server question.. you're using virsh.. you should check that configuration
<kieppie> jagginess, histo: I've nailed it! thanks to your guidance. it was a setting in my ~/.vnc/xstartup. in my VNC sessions it would'nt load my ~/.bash* environment, so I asses it to my xstartup
<histo> kieppie: yeah thtat's the problem "1
<histo> kieppie: the :1 is starting a new display instead of connecting to :0 the existing display
<C8H10N4O2> how do i limit an ftp user to be able to only access the var/www/magento folder on my server and nothing before it
<kieppie> I'll set the :0 screen in the vncserver config as detailed by http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<histo> C8H10N4O2: what ftp server are you using?
<jagginess> C8H10N4O2, easier to do something called "jailroot" , the sftp (ssh server), can do this more easily
<C8H10N4O2> vsftpd or proftp i dont really care which one just need it to work :)
<histo> !ftpd | C8H10N4O2
<ubottu> C8H10N4O2: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<histo> C8H10N4O2: there are directions for each I suggest readin the documentation at help.ubuntu.com and make a decision as to which you want to use.
<C8H10N4O2> Ok
<Kemi> Salut
<k1ngf1shh4ck> hello world
<Kemi> Yop
<kieppie> ok, jagginess, histo: that's problem #1 sorted (set VNC server to start @ :0 now). now…. how to force that VNC session to make use of ~/.bashrc?
<kieppie> I've assded "~/.bashrc" to ~/.vnc/xstartup, but no dice. should I be importing it somehow?
<jagginess> kieppie, fyi access is a word. "asses" is what you typed.
<kieppie> hehehehe
<kieppie> s/assded/added/
<jagginess> we're not farming with animals here
<Cl0ud_Gazer> what are we farming with?
<lousygarua> fish
<Cl0ud_Gazer> fish are animals
<kieppie> I know know - I know I'm an ass, & tghere are plenty of GNu's, penguins & trolls abound :p
<lousygarua> LOL
<Cl0ud_Gazer> ..wondering what a GNu is
<lousygarua> kieppie, what did u add to ~/.vnc/xstartup? don't you want something like "source ~/.bashrc" or ". ~/.bashrc"
<kieppie> hmmm - that probably syntaxicly better
<lousygarua> kieppie, actually it's night here and I have no idea what i'm saying
<kieppie> lousygarua - it's NZ here, so it's all good
<Cl0ud_Gazer> The Land of the Long White Cloud =)
<kieppie> that's the one - today it's the land of really crappy weather
<thufir_> how do I  Install the Natty version of libgmime-2.0-2a?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/175731/
<Cl0ud_Gazer> ahh.. the supernatural forces can't be smiling all the time ;)
<histo> kieppie: it should use .bashrc but you also want to probably have an .xinitrc to start XFCE
<thebananafish> alright guys Im back, got KVM working with shared physical! woohoo, but what am I missing to get outside connections to connect to the vm
<thebananafish> i can ping out but not into it
<Cl0ud_Gazer> its almost like you all are speaking another language..
<histo> !ot | clone1018
<ubottu> clone1018: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> !ot | Cl0ud_Gazer
<ubottu> Cl0ud_Gazer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kieppie> histo - the XFCE is starting OK via the vncserver DIY daemon (as detailed by the earlier link), with out the need for X to actually be running on the host's own TTY
<clone1018> histo: .-.
<Kemi> yep
<thebananafish> anyone?
<Kemi> ya du monde
<histo> thebananafish: what are you using for your vm softwar?
<kieppie> histo: what's odd is that ~/.bashrcis loaded when I SSH into the VM, but not on the VNC terminals themselves.....
<jagginess> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thebananafish> KVM
<thebananafish> I am using KVM got a windows vm setup
<kieppie> nor does it load the ~/.bashrc when I SSH to 127.0.0.1
<thebananafish> and working
<thebananafish> the vm can ping hosts on my lan, but my lan hosts cannot ping the vm
<histo> thebananafish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking/ you need to follow the bridged section
<kieppie> yea - it's a NAT issue @ KVM
<kieppie> thebananafish - are you connected via NAT or br0?
<thebananafish> br0 got that all working right
<kieppie> thebananafish - yea, but is your VM actually using it?
<kieppie> also, could be guest firewall or some IP tables shenannigans
<thebananafish> yeah, its online and has a IP from my dhcp server its updating windows right now
<kieppie> is the guest IP in the same range as the rest of your LAN?
<kieppie> including subnet?
<thebananafish> yep
<thebananafish> woop, figured it out
<thebananafish> win2k3 had the initial setup thing open that blocks all inbound connections
<thebananafish> had nothing to do with linux
<thebananafish> thanks
<histo> kieppie: I don't know how you have the vnc setup to login automatically but that is most likely your problem.
<kieppie> histo: I have no doubt it's related, but atm the VNC portion works great (as documented) - it's just the environment that's hinky
<histo> kieppie: I would recomend following official documentation or asking people on the site for the article you are following.
<kieppie> yea….. miht have to do that
<kieppie> just seems odd.
<kieppie> thought it would be a bash -thing
<kieppie> that /bin/bash in term auto-loads ~/.bashrc, irrespective of the source: unprivelaged VNC user or unprivelahed SSH user
<Calahan> Any other than lynx, links, links2 shell browsers?
<kieppie> w3m i think
<kieppie> try `apropos browser`
<chu> Yeah, w3m
<sailboatofdoom> Noob question, but what is Nautilus? Is it the file browser GUI within Ubuntu?
<kieppie> or (if .deb) `apt-cache search browser`
<kieppie> sailboatofdoom - file manager
<Calahan> kieppie  ok i will
<kieppie> like "explorer" in windows
<sailboatofdoom> Ahh okay. Thanks. I was reading up on how to mount Google Drive in Ubuntu and Nautilus was mentioned.
<sailboatofdoom> Makes sense now
<histo> Calahan: w3m elinks
<sailboatofdoom> I ditched Windows completely and have been using Ubuntu for the past month
<sailboatofdoom> loving it
<kieppie> sailboatofdoom - nautilus would be the base, & then you can add plugins to it for the various providers, like google drive, ubuntu one, dropbox, etc
<sailboatofdoom> Cool thanks kieppie
<luckysmack_> I have a Diamond Xtreme Sound 7.1 24 bit that I can't seem to get working. Does anyone know how I can get the sound card to work?
<kieppie> sailboatofdoom - good on ya. it's a good move, but I advise you, as a new user, to just keep a VirtualBox with windows in spare, in case you need something in a pinch. Wine & WebMin will also greatly ease your transistion
<histo> !webmin | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Calahan> so ridiculus
<kieppie> histo - really? didn't know that. still make use of it quite a bit, actually & certainly eases a lot of pain. I always recommend it to newcomers, as it helps a lot with gettingover simple but demoralising hurdles (Samba being one example)
<Calahan> only client works for me is lynx which is so ugly
<histo> kieppie: Just please don't recomend it in here
<chu> Calahan: They're text browsers, they're all going to be ugly.
<kieppie> histo - oh, ok. I'll try to keep that in mind
<histo> Calahan: w3m using vim key bindings might be a little unfamiliar. elinks supports frames pdfs etc...
<sailboatofdoom> Bummer, I guess you can't "officially" access Google Drive via Nautilus as of yet, but Google is working on it.
<histo> Calahan: check out http://cli-apps.org/
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to install flash on my computer?
<sailboatofdoom> _skpl - www.google.com
<kieppie> _skpl - use chromium browser. flash is more a PITA than anything else
<histo> sailboatofdoom: http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/gVdrI310RS3/Access+Google+Drive+Ubuntu
<sailboatofdoom> Chrome is the best way to go
<histo> !flash | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Calahan> histo i have to log in some php form where i have to enter login and password i try all listed clients only one who with which i can log is lynx
<histo> sailboatofdoom: you still have to install flash in chrom
<histo> Calahan: don't really have a fix forya
<histo> Calahan: outside of using X
<Calahan> don't even know how to solve this probabbly need to install GUI
<sailboatofdoom> Does anyone here use Ubuntu One? Was wondering what folders should be synced with the cloud by default. I'm just now setting it up. I'm thinking create a new folder just for cloud storage to be synced?
<luftikuss> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] gnome-control-center has a menu option »User«. How can I invoke it using a command-line command?
<con-man> unity needs to die a slow death :(
<sailboatofdoom> why what's wrong with Unity?
<con-man> my graphics card hates it
<con-man> or something does
<con-man> like say
<trism> luftikuss: gnome-control-center user-accounts
<histo> Calahan: just use lynx or install a minimal X system with dillo or some lightweight browser if you really need X
<con-man> I do ctrl+alt+shift+left arrow to take the focused window  with me to the next face of the cube
<histo> con-man: you can run unity-2d
<con-man> and it just goes all flickery and doesnt move
<con-man> and is still on the other side of the dube
<con-man> cube
<histo> con-man: what video card are you using?
<con-man> nvidia x275
<wookienz_> hi, just upgraded the machine and rebooted and now i have no inet connection on it. I have eth0 down and up, rmmod and modprobe the nic module, rechecked cable. Still no joy. iface says it is up but not getting and traffic over it.
<con-man> two of em
<histo> con-man: maybe it's a problem with compiz and the cube plugin and not unity
<xangua> con-man: are you using the cube plugin in unity¿
<con-man> xangua, compiz
<luftikuss> trism: This works! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Calahan> histo i have headless 12.04 server any link to tutorial how to install minimum GUI? I assume i could ruin it trought vnc or somth, have to admit i not very experienced with this.
<agentgasmask> Calahan: Why do you need a GUI?
<Calahan> cause i cannot use from shell web browser nromaly, only one which works for me was lynx other didnt support login forms nromaly
<histo> Calahan: you can forward X apps via ssh on another linux machine
<agentgasmask> Calahan: I use elinks with good success. Have you tried that?
<histo> agentgasmask: I already recomended elinks and w3m as alternatives for him
<agentgasmask> histo: oh, I just joind the channel and don't have scroll back. Sorry for stepping on your toes. :)
<Calahan> yeh i have trid links, links2, elinks, w3m it is realy strange but i cannot log with them which is very weird maybe i do somth wrong
<histo> Calahan: if you install xauth and whatever X based app you want you should be good. I'd recomend forwarding the X apps via ssh to another machine then you don't need X on the server
<chu> I don't believe w3m supports (for instance) javascript. Not sure what would be needed.
<agentgasmask> Calahan: with elinks, you have to hit the down arrow after typing your username to get to the password box without sending the page early.
<agentgasmask> histo: wow, that would work? I just assumed that the x app would have all the x stuff as dependencies. Cool if it works. :)
<histo> agentgasmask: the apps would pull anything else they need but xauth is the big one for no X11 server
<histo> agentgasmask: Calahan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<con-man> so unity has a cube plugin? i dont need compiz for the cube?
<xangua> con-man: unity+cube=bad idea
<con-man> but I heart the cube?
<con-man> so I should use compiz?
<xangua> heart? love?
<con-man> ya
<Bigbird> you can get the effect to install compiz-config
<con-man> yes that is what I use currently compiz
<con-man> but it's glitchy with unity
<Bigbird> but the unity + cube maybe works not well
<histo> con-man: Nothing or no one is making you use unity. You can pick whatever DE you want.
<xangua> con-man: again. unity+cube=really bad idea
<con-man> why is that?
<histo> con-man: for exactly the issues you are experiencing is why
<Bigbird> con-man: you can try it
<con-man> so what is the benefit of unity?
<Bigbird> and if get errored,just remove the usr setting in your home dir
<con-man> could I disable it and keep the cube?
<Bigbird> I have tried to use cube+untiy and felt trouble,then gived up
<histo> con-man: Yes you can use whatever Desktop environment you want. There are tons to chose from that's the beauty of open source.
<jerknextdoor> I'm on 12.04 and have a strange issue that started after an update last night.  My mouse cursor is clicking on everything as if i do a single click.  I noticed it first on chrome where the hand cursor would turn red, as if on a timer, and open the link.  I have googled around, but cant find the right phrasing.  Any advice would be appreciated.
<jerknextdoor> i guess, it's possible that it's an accessibility feature?
<jagginess> jerknextdoor, sure
<jerknextdoor> haha.  Yes, it is.  I have no idea why it took me writing it out in here to realize that.  Should have been the first thing I checked.
<Bigbird> seems cool ! what that! :)
<jerknextdoor> jagginess, ty
<jerknextdoor> i apologize.  I just could barely use my stuff because of it.  Thank god for unity and keyboard shortcuts!
<Chamunks> is there a byobu or screen that tolerates sharing across two seperate instances of the same byobu or screen
<jagginess> jerknextdoor, see if there's errors with dmeg
<jagginess> jerknextdoor, see if there's errors with dmesg
<Chamunks> so say Server A has a daemonized something running inside byobu
<histo> Chamunks: both of them can share
<Chamunks> and Client B and C both want to view the same daemon on byobu
<Bigbird> haha,maybe your mouse broken
<Chamunks> ok well than wtf is happening here http://imm.io/ABJM
<histo> Chamunks: both screen and byobu can
<jerknextdoor> jagginess, no, it was a straight up accessibility option.  I just haven't touched those in so long I forgot they were here until something on the irc channel sparked my memory.
<jerknextdoor> jagginess, thanks for the attempt at help though.  I normally have vetted stuff so much that this is my last resort.
<histo> Chamunks: one user connects to the session using screen -r the other can use screen -x to connect to an already in progress session
<ZugZug_> does anyone know how battery life gets reported to the OS?
<histo> Chamunks: assuming you only have one session running otherwise you have to specify the sesion
<histo> ZugZug_: acpi
<Chamunks> histo, ok im using byobu in this instance is there a similar command for byobu?
<Chamunks> or argument I should say.
<histo> Chamunks: should be -x as well
<ZugZug_> thx histo
<histo> Chamunks: so byobu -r   to resume a session if it's detached. If another use wants to view an attached session they can byobu -x to connect to it. Or they can byobu -D to detach then -r to reattach
<histo> ZugZug_: np there should be /proc/pmu/battery_0 or something
<histo> ZugZug_: I can cat /proc/acpi/batter/BAT0/state  or info or alarm to get info
<histo> ZugZug_: sorry /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<histo> typo
<kieppie> hi all. what's the better VNC?
<kieppie> VNC server
<ZugZug_> cool, that gives me somewhere to start... I was looking into adding a battery to a low-power desktop. I was wondering if I could make it recognizable to the os
<histo> !best | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZugZug_> just for fun...
<agentgasmask> kieppie: I don't realy have a pref. on the server, but I so like to use xvnc4viewer as my viewer.
<histo> kieppie: I just use ssh and have no need for vnc
<histo> kieppie: you were saying earlier that this is just for remote support? I assume you just want to run teamviewer or something?  You could just forward an X app to another machine via ssh. Although I still don't understand why you are doing it this way.
<Calahan> ERROR: For this site to work properly you must have javascript enabled. Please enable javascript in your browser preferences.
<Calahan> :-/
<histo> Calahan: well that's why
<Calahan> May i please ask question which might seem very weird. Can i somehow remotely (VNC) run GUI web browser? If yes how do I set that up. Atm have no GUI at all installed.
<jagosix> Hello People :)
<Calahan> jagosix hi
<yum> hey guy. I got a bunch of pdf files with .pfx key file. I used to install it once in acrobat reader . but I dont know how to do the same in document viewer
<yum> any idea?
<jagosix> ok question .. is there a way to change the grub menu in 12.04 to something graphical instead of text based?  that's just plain bland.
<Calahan> Probably i need to do smth like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<rohan> AFAIK its not possible
<kieppie> hey hist - I'll probably be doing X over SSH anyway, but I'm setting this as a defined supporting sandbox
<histo> Calahan: I told you install xauth and whatever GUI based browser you want and then use ssh -X user@server browser
<histo> Calahan: it will launch the browser running on the server to the local machine over ssh
<histo> kieppie: Why not just teamviwer in to the box then?
<jagosix> not server but desktop
<yum> how to inster pdf key file in document viewer????????????????/
<jagosix> the grub is txt based is it not?
<yum> *insert
<rohan> @jagosix AFAIK its not possible. Do you know how to change the order of items in grub menu
<histo> jagosix: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/260
<jagosix> example .. have you ssen the grub in PCLinuxOS ..it awesome. graphical background. can the same be done in ubuntu?
<histo> jagosix: yes you can add a splash image
<kieppie> histo : not just TV, no. full suite of remote apps: TeamViewer, Remmina (RDP, VNC, etc), & anthing else a client might throw at me
<histo> jagosix: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/260
<histo> kieppie: I just don't understand the need to sandbox them but yeah you can do whatever you want.
<histo> jagosix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Themes
<histo> rohan: it's definately possible
<bitbarron> Can I install the .iso on a USB flash drive, then install software, make configuration settings, so I can boot to my customized workspace each time I boot from that USB drive?
<rohan> histo: tnx, i'll give it a try
<cfhowlett> bitbarron: yes
<bazhang> bitbarron, make it persistent
<bazhang> !usb | bitbarron
<ubottu> bitbarron: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MK`> is there a way to check which processes are using swap?
<bitbarron> Cool!  Thanks guys!
<bitbarron> and gals!
<cfhowlett> bitbarron: have fun, be safe
<histo> bitbarron: you'll want persistent mode so you can save your changes
<bitbarron> Now, is there better flash media than others?  What do you recommend in USB flash media (or what should I look for?)
<cfhowlett> bitbarron: IMHO, name brand USB with room to spare is best
<ayrton> hello
<rohan> Question: I want to reduce number of options in grub menu. How to do that?
<sailboatofdoom> anyone know how to kill a process?
<sailboatofdoom> I'm trying to kill conky
<rohan> sailboatofdoom: via System monitor -> process tab
<wilee-nilee> sailboatofdoom, killall conky
<sailboatofdoom> thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> rohan, which options?
<histo> bitbarron: I just use the cheapest thumb drives I can find and haven't had a problem
<rohan> wilee-nilee: I have 5 options on the grub menu like win7, ubuntu, ubuntu recovery....
<wilee-nilee> rohan, if it is kernels remove all but two sets and run a update-grub
<wilee-nilee> rohan, you want a kernel and a recovery for it 2 sets
<wilee-nilee> and 2 sets of a kernel and a recovery rohan
<rohan> wilee-nilee, ok . Can i remove unused entries like memtest and others
<wilee-nilee> rohan, yes and please be specific others mean nothing
<Momo__> .
<wilee-nilee> rohan, this will remove the memory run a update grub afterward sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<wilee-nilee> rohan, here is the removal command I just gave and how to put it back   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148094/
<rohan> wilee-nilee: tnx, i'll do the same for other two options
<wilee-nilee> rohan, not sure what you mean or what you are talking about but run a update grub afterward and be sure you see the kernels.
<wilee-nilee> rohan, If I seem retentive about accuracy, you are asking how to mess with how you get to the OS, I have to not assume here. ;)
<Momo__> nimen zhenjiujie
<kantlivelong> would ubuntu kill my windows key ?
<rohan> you already answered what i wanted, tnx once again & sorry for being unclear,  english is not my native
<Momo__> 来几个中文的有木有
<wilee-nilee> rohan, ah I understand, it is cool. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !cn | MoMo
<ubottu> MoMo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<isaac_> When a monitor isn't connected, ubuntu doesn't want to set the resolution higher than 640x480. This is very inconvenient as I use it to VNC into and do stuff. Is there a way to force a higher resolution without a monitor? Thanks
<Momo__> 我去吃饭 带会说啊 这边捏们都是英文不太听得懂
<bazhang> Momo__, english only here
<agentgasmask> isaac_: vncserver -geometry 1280x1024
<wilee-nilee> kantlivelong, the activation key no? or ant other really.
<kantlivelong> odd.. xev doesnt even see it
<wilee-nilee> kantlivelong, as long as it is a legit key hehe.
<histo> !cn | Momo__
<ubottu> Momo__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<histo> !jp | Momo__
<ubottu> Momo__: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<kantlivelong> stupid keyboard
<bazhang> histo, yes he knows
<histo> ahh
<histo> sorry
<histo> didn't know if it wasy cn or jp or somehting else
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, I suspect he means the super key
<bazhang> cn
<kantlivelong> bazhang: yes super
<kantlivelong> :P
<moin> which package provides python bindings for Gtk and EvinceDocument, I am looking at this SO page[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8942604/embed-evince-python-gi/9067463#9067463 ] and I can't seem to get the bindings for Gtk and EvinceDocument classes. I have installed python-gobject and python3 but no progress.
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, ah I wondered myself. ;)
<kantlivelong> not sure why its not seeing it
<wilee-nilee> kantlivelong, should'nt
<kantlivelong> xev wont see super?
<isaac_> Is there a way to change the actual resolution though without using vnc? Right now, vnc stopped working all together when the resolution got changed. So I'm just using team viewer
<moin> which package provides python bindings for Gtk and EvinceDocument, I am looking at this SO page[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8942604/embed-evince-python-gi/9067463#9067463 ] and I can't seem to get the bindings for Gtk and EvinceDocument classes. I have installed python-gobject and python3 but no progress.
<stoich> hmmm
<stoich> not the channel i intended
<Momo__> thank you   ubottu
<stoich> how's everybody tonight?
<histo> okay
<histo> !patience | moin
<ubottu> moin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sccy> Hello all. I am new here. Got a question to ask the experts.
<jhojho> hello. so which channel do I join to request changes to a precise package?
<jhojho> its only a compile flag difference so not a big change
<sccy> I bought a pandaboard with ARM. It has an Innolux A70 touchscreen by default setup. It originally runs on Qtopia, until I have recently installed Xubuntu 0910. Things works fine except the display looks wrong. The resolution is wrong and the display is offset. I think there isn't a proper display driver installed. I am just wondering if there are anyways, I can find the appropriate driver or get the screen displaying correctly?
<bazhang> sccy, try a supported version such as 12.04. 9.10 is end of life
<deadlyninja> i have 2x 1.5tb drives and 2x 3tb drives, is it possible to use mdadm to combine the 2 1.5tb drives and use them as parity for the 3tb drive raid?
<sccy> OK, and I hope the driver list has expanded to cover the driver I want.
<sccy> Thanks, bazhang.
<sccy> There is one more question though. In order to install Xubuntu/Ubuntu on my device. I need to have an ext3 format of the OS. Do I need to compile that myself or can I get/download it from anywhere?
<snow__> why u need ext3
<bazhang> sccy, there's a gparted live iso of about 60mb
<nafcool> hello
<sulphur16> Wifi Hotspot not working for me
<ironfoot> how do you fix lag on movies
<sulphur16> Can anyone help?
<bazhang> !details | sulphur16
<ubottu> sulphur16: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diego1> which system u using sul16
<bazhang> !tab > diego1
<ubottu> diego1, please see my private message
<nafcool> I'm having some seriuos problem. Yesterday, my ubuntu 12.04 system crashed and so i installed a totally new system while keeping aside the previous filesystem. I recovered the previous filesystem via the superblock backup but i can't see the home folder's contents
<nafcool> plz. help
<bazhang> ironfoot, do you mean flv in a browser? some other format
<sulphur16> I have a problem with sharing my wired internet connection over wireless card. I am running 12.04
<sulphur16> I have tried creating a hotspot using Network Manager
<ironfoot> bazhang lag is really bad is flv what I need???
<diego1> mmm  i have a similar issue i cant make a hotspot locally with wired or wireless'
<bazhang> ironfoot, this is flash video or what. please clarify
<sulphur16> Other laptop(win 7) can connect to the ad-hoc network and ping to the ubuntu machine but can't access the internet
<sccy> so bazhang, may I ask where I can find the gparted live iso?
<bazhang> sccy, gparted.sourceforge.net if I recall correctly
<sccy> bazhang, thank you so much
<mobius420> greetings %ubuntu
<mobius420> I seem to have broken all my unity search bar
<mobius420> :/  now when I log into  my system,  and I try to type  "ter"  for terminal,  I am not able to find the launcher by typing the name of the program in the search bar
<mobius420> in fact I can find nothing
<mobius420> :/
<mobius420> is there a way to restore this functionality?
<sulphur16> Anyone who can help me with hotspot creation in ubuntu 12.04
<sulphur16> created a hotspot in 12.04 to share wired internet
<sulphur16> can connect to ubuntu 12.04 from other machine over wireless
<bohemian9485> The Broadcom BCM4313 wireless chipset on my Lenovo S10-3 no longer works after I did an update recently. Using lspci command I can see my wireless controller, but it won't show up when I issue an ifconfig command. Network manager says my wireless is disabled and when I tried to enable it, my netbook would freeze and I had to do a hard reset. Does anyone know how to correct it?
<sulphur16> but can not access internet
<mobius420> bohemian9485,  I assume you booted to the previous kernel image and that's how you got online now?
<mobius420> bohemian9485,  you might try <rfkill list all>   that helped me determine I had soft blocked my radio once
<mobius420> just a shot in the dark
 * mobius420 has broken all his shortcuts in unity search bar .....sobs....
<bohemian9485> mobius420, I'm using wired connection right now. I was testing the Quantal kernel when I did the update. Rfkill showed my card is hard blocked.
<Jeremy3D> can someone tell me how to run a program with wine from a terminal?  I want to open LMMS with wine
<snow__> just type:   [wine and then the application name]
<Jeremy3D> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\lmms.exe"
<mobius420> bohemian9485,  then you can unblock it :)
<mobius420> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<mobius420> :)
<mobius420> tell me if that worked for you
<sulphur16> can anyone help me with creating a hotspot on 12.04
 * mobius420 has spent the last 5 days battling a real deal true blue chinese made BIOS virus 
<mobius420> I have learned some serious stuff man! :)
<snow__> there is graphical user interface for wine just install it and you can configure and install apps using it.
<sulphur16> My ubuntu 12.04 machine is not routing the traffic from other machine
<mobius420> I had no IDEA how bad and sneaky the virusews in linux could be
<Momo__> o.0
<mobius420> anybody who says there are no viruses in linux does not know what they are talking about
<mobius420> period
<mobius420> PERIOD
<snow__> Do you mean virus is a problem in LINUX
<bohemian9485> mobius420, the hardware switch has no effect, it just won't turn on
<mobius420> the thing uses some thing called a "squash.filesystem"  and slipstreams a custom kernel image  no matter how many time you try to format and reinstall the result is always the same
<Momo__> yes
<mobius420> I had to flash the bios AND remove the hdd.... I dont even use ain internal hdd anymore
<mobius420> the person diong this is some kind of savant
<mobius420> i swear to god this guy can get root on your system in like twenty seconds FLAT
<mobius420> I am not making this up
<fahmyboy> hi all.  Is the right place to ask about how to install windows within a fresh ubuntu install
<Jeremy3D> snow__, the app is installed i just need to launch it. but lmms requires being launched in a terminal
<bohemian9485> fahmyboy, to install Windows inside Ubuntu, you can use VirtualBox or VMWare
<Momo__> yeah  i just use vmware
<fahmyboy> is their a certain windows version that you recommend that will not kill my machine
<fahmyboy> and plays nice with vmware
<bohemian9485> fahmyboy, Windows XP is pretty stable, I can run it on my 1GB ram netbook without much issue
<fahmyboy> cheers
<Momo__> .....................
<Jeremy3D> anyone know how to get wine to open lmms in a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Jeremy3D, you might try #winehq
<Jeremy3D> wilee-nilee, ty
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<G__81> i would like to know whether 12.04 would get the latest Unity updates ?
<G__81> or is it mandatory that i got to upgrade to 12.10 once its released ?
<G__81> The reason being i have some irritating bugs that i see in Unity and hence want to know if there are updates which would be rolled out for 12.04 (especially in Unity) and would i get to run the version of Unity that would be available in 12.10 ?
<hateball> G__81: Well being that it's an LTS you could probably expect some bugfixes, as long as they dont require a version upgrade
<wilee-nilee> G__81, So let me see if I understand this you have a idea that updates at all will fix your problem and you are relying on answers here to prop that up.
<mobius420> my unity search bar is broken... it wont find *any* thing I've installed
<billkd> Try our new Anus burger. At mcdonalds
<G__81_> sorry got disconnected
<G__81_> would 12.04 get Unity updates and the bug fixes or is it like the latest version of Unity would be available in 12.10 only  ?
<G__81_> There are some bugs which irritate me in 12.04 as of now :(
<somsip> G__81_: comment while you were dropped - hateball> G__81: Well being that it's an LTS you could probably expect some bugfixes, as long as they dont require a version upgrade
<G__81_> somsip: so is there any way where i can run the version of Unity that would be shipped in 12.10?
<peugi> Hi, how do I boot from usb on a computer that does not boot from usb? can I use livecd somehow?
<datacide> Hello, I am trying to upgrade my OS--there is a Libreoffice update, but the upgrade consistently fails
<datacide> Is it something where I should try again later?
<somsip> G__81_: It wasn't my comment to you. I was just echoing it for you. If you're on 12.04 you will get 12.04 updates. If you want 12.10 updates, you need to run 12.10. There may be a PPA that backports 12.10 updates to 12.04 but YMMV
<_skpl> will unity 3d run on an ati rage xl?
<bitbarron> I really dig ubuntu.  Has anyone here tried linux mint, and have an opinion?
<G__81_> when i try to install vlc i get the following issue
<G__81_> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe libaacs0 amd64 0.3.0-4   Something wicked happened resolving 'in.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<G__81_> can someone help me resolve this ?
<somsip> G__81_: use a different source?
<G__81_> somsip: means?
<peugi> can someone help please how do i tell livecd to boot from a specific device?
<somsip> G__81_: don't use in.archive.ubuntu.com.
<G__81_> how do i change it ?
<wilee-nilee> peugi, there is a all called plop,  http://www.plop.at/
<G__81_> somsip: the other packages work fine frm the same source
<wilee-nilee> app*
<peugi> I have grub installed on that device but the machine does not boot from usb
<somsip> G__81_: maybe doesn't need to be changed then, but it might provide a workaround. There is a GUI thing that is uaully used to install and upgrade packages. I don't remember what it's called. Sorry
<peugi> is there a way to boot from cd and then boot from usb?
<datacide> Can anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/yF2aCnqk   <-----  ?
<somsip> peugi: usually set in BIOS options
<peugi> correct, old model dell no usb boot
<peugi> linux runs fine though!
<gunarm_> could it hurt anything to set my RAID array to mount at /raidfs ?
<somsip> datacide: sometime means the file index has been copied but not the file. When I get this I try later
<kieppie> peugi - bios setting; I think there may be ways to hack the GRUB commands, but I'm not sure how that's achieved. your other alternative us to check out PXE
<datacide> somsip, thanks, will do
<gunarm_> or will ubuntu even let you make directories in /
<AzzIzzA> gunarm_: yeah, that's fine
<koolguy1> Hello everybody
<gunarm_> ok, i know its not normal FHS practice, but i didnt know if there was any technical reason not to do it
<gunarm_> thanks
<koolguy1> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 (32bit), I got a display resolution problem, I can't see any higher resolution other than 1024x768 in ubuntu, while in my win 7 i've no problems using 1152x864, any solutions guys?
<koolguy1> and I have no external g.card, it's intel integrated graphics
<mint> if i encrypt my existing /home on a new install, will it destroy the contents if i choose not to format?
<nafcool> hey help me
<AzzIzzA> gunarm_: afaik there is nothing in the standard that really defines a place for user data that is shared between accounts (which I presume is what you are storing on your array) so we are left to make something up. I generally use /home/common
<nafcool> my home folder files have dissappeared!
<mrtn_> hi! :D
<mrtn_> is this some sort of ubuntu support chat?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu support yes
<mrtn_> could i get some help with ccsm?
<wilee-nilee> mrtn_, just state the problem.
<mrtn_> i just recognized your screen name, you replied to one of my posts once :)
<mrtn_> well, compiz is kinda buggy. it flashes whenever i switch workstations
<wilee-nilee> mrtn_, at the UF?
<qualia> hey what's the fastest way to shrink a partition
<mrtn_> yeah, the UF
<mrtn_> [shrink a partition with gparted, no?]
<qualia> shrink one partition and create a new one for freebsd because it's installer has no shrinking, only deleting ?
<koolguy1> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 (32bit), I got a display resolution problem, I can't see any higher resolution other than 1024x768 in ubuntu, while in my win 7 i've no problems using 1152x864, any solutions guys?
<qualia> gparted? ok i'll look into that thanks
<somsip> !patience | koolguy1
<ubottu> koolguy1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qualia> I wish someone could give me a hint for the manual shrinking though
<koolguy1> somsip: ok
<mrtn_> what's the code for reseting what i did with compiz? I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and using gnome.
<SecretFire> how can i get the source of a program through terminal?
<qualia> SecretFire, sudo apt-get source <programName>
<mrtn_> qualia_, i used gparted to partition and to shrink. you could use that. but you gotta use a live usb with a linux distro on it.
<qualia> mrtn_, a live usb with a distro, why is that
<mrtn_> that way, because you can't work on a partition that is mounted.
<gunarm_> is there a difference between xubuntu and getting ubuntu and installing xfce?
<qualia> oh i get it now
<qualia> mrtn_, thank you
<somsip> gunarm_: ubuntu will install the default desktops too. I don't believe xubuntu will
<wilee-nilee> mrtn_, first answer should get compiz and unity reset  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127782/ubuntu-12-04-compiz-failure-computer-has-nothing-to-use
<gunarm_> but its the same ubuntu, just a different package configuration?  I was wondering how it is that xubuntu has a different LTS support length if its just different packages
<gunarm_> somsip, ^
<mrtn_> what's the code for reseting what i did with compiz?
<nafcool> i had a crash and then saw grub rescue so i installed a new ubuntu 12.04 system while keeping the previous drive as it is, then i restored its contents via backup and everything's backed up but i can't see the home folder's contents.....but the total size of the drive shows that it is 10 GB and it was 10 GB.......i think my folders in the home folders are hidden or something....plz. help
<gunarm_> mrtn_, resetting to default settings?  you could always delete ~/.compiz/
<wilee-nilee> mrtn_, you see the link I gave you?
<timfrost> qualia: SecretFire: apt-get source doesn't need to be (and generally shouldn't be) run via root/sudo (sources can be fetched/unpacked by any user)
<mrtn_> gunram__, i read on UF that uninstalling compiz does nothing. you simply can't configure the settings.
<mrtn_> wilee-nilee_, i just saw it, i'll check it out now.
<luftikuss> nafcool: Please getan oveerview yourslef by doing '~$ df -h'.
<nafcool> luftikuss: then what?
<nafcool> luftikuss: i get this :: /dev/sda8        26G  8.8G   16G  37% /media/3a342190-c4a5-4014-aa12-45be4b2c12a
<luftikuss> nafcool: Then change to your home folder and investigate if it is the home that you wanted.
<nafcool> luftikuss: the /dev/sda8 is the one in which my home folder contents are missing
<J1SP> I can login to my computer but during bootup it shows a bunch of black and white lines. I have an nvida graphics card.
<nafcool> luftikuss: i backed up /dev/sda8 via superblock backup
<luftikuss> nafcool: May be you need an Ubuntu life CD to find out where your previous /home contents are now.
<nafcool> luftikuss: i tried that but it doesn't help
<luftikuss> nafcool: I do not know anything about superblock.
<nafcool> luftikuss: see this http://i.imgur.com/8oSun.png
<nafcool> luftikuss: this is what i am getting
<luftikuss> nafcool: "it doesn't help" is no exact description. Either give a more precise description, or visit a local Linux computer club to get help.
<nafcool> luftikuss: in a live CD, what do i need to do?
<J1SP> here is my nvida server log : http://pastebin.com/6yMQiTq2
<peugi> any ideas on how to update dell bios?
<peugi> using free software?
<luftikuss> nafcool: Is http://i.imgur.com/8oSun.png the output of "superblock"?
<nafcool> luftikuss: nope. that is what i see when i navigate to the 27 GB filesystem (my previuos ubuntu install which crashed)
<wilee-nilee> peugi, Some bios updates can make a cd I di this just tonight on my toshiba laptop, but burned the cd from windows, the app had to be run from there.
<luftikuss> nafcool: browse your filesytems for "home" directories.
<J1SP> can someone help me please?
<nafcool> luftikuss: in the live CD?
<peugi> alright, installing windows in virtualbox
<luftikuss> nafcool: yes, using the live CD and investigating the filessystems on your hard disks.
<nafcool> ok
<nafcool> luftikuss: thanks!
<luftikuss> nafcool: Good luck!
<J1SP> here is my nvida server log : http://pastebin.com/6yMQiTq2 , I don'
<Gallomimia> hola amigos. has anyone here ever tried to mount a buffalo NAS drive (via samba) on a ubuntu machine? The wiki about perma mounting shares suggests the buffalo drives need a non utf character set of some kind.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently some advice would be appreciated
<J1SP> * I don't see the ubuntu logo on startup it shows up as a big white block on a black backround
<J1SP> ....
<Gallomimia> hmm
<teek_> Hi!
<timfrost> J1SP: What happens if you remove/disable the proprietary driver?  I used to prefer the proprietary driver, but the nouveau driver seems more stable for me on 11.10 and 12.04
<Gallomimia> how are you
<teek_> good gallominia :)
<teek_> thank you
<J1SP> how do I remove it timfrost ?
<J1SP> I am fairly new to ubuntu
<J1SP> the computer boots up but I can't go down to command line without it showing correctly
<teek_> Is there anyone here who is possibly familiar with Squid?
<Gallomimia> ssh in
<J1SP> it worked fine in ubuntu 10.04
<Gallomimia> squid the proxy?
<teek_> Gallomimia: Yes
<Gallomimia> ah, not particularly. wish i was more versed in using it. might install it on my network
<teek_> I can't even get it to install correctly. It ignores the options I put when I go to configure it before compiling.
<teek_> If there's anyone out there that has any experience that could help I'd be so grateful.
<moment> hey guys i have some problems on lucid. i was using proprietary graphics drivers that suddenly stopped working after i updated ubuntu, so i wanted to uninstall and reinstall them. the newer proprietary drivers don't seem to work though so i wanted to install the open source ones. problem is that for some reason they're gone from system->administration->hardware driver... they were there just two minutes ago when i uninstalled the f
<AzzIzzA> teek_: just ask your question, squid is a rather large program, are you after performance tuning, NTLM integration, reverse proxying?
<moment> and now i have no graphics drivers and compiz isn't working or anything
<mrtn474> wilee-nilee_, i logged out by accident. could i have that link again? about compiz with ubuntu 12.04
<teek_> I'm just trying to install the thing in the directory I want, firstly
<teek_> I can't even find the program no matter what I set the --prefix  too
<timfrost> J1SP: 'System Settings-> Additional Drivers'.  For 12.04, there are several options (I get a list of at least 4, all of which are disabled).  If any of them are active (green icon), then select that version and click 'deactivate'.  Warning: you are probably going to be required to reboot to finish this.
<AzzIzzA> teek_: can you pastebin what you are doing, and the results?
<J1SP> I don't have additional drivers.
<J1SP> timfrost
<mrtn474> how do i reset what i've done with compiz?
<timfrost> J1SP: can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l nvidia\*' ?
<histo> mrtn474: look for it's hidden config file in your /home/mrtn474 directory and delete it
<J1SP> ok
<Gallomimia> oh i managed to get that samba share mounted thanks if you read my question
<teek_> okay I downloaded the tarball, I unpackaged it.
<histo> teek_: you know squid is in the repos
<J1SP> timfrost http://pastebin.com/USeb4xjn
<mrtn474> and then i can simply uninstall it?
<teek_> histo: repos?
<histo> teek_: sudo apt-get install squid3
<Gallomimia> teek_: pretty sure it needs to be installed deeply into the system. not sure about putting it where you want
<histo> !info squid3 | teek_
<ubottu> teek_: squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1401 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<teek_> ugh....too much x.x
<Gallomimia> heh. yeah use a packaged version. it'll be great
<mrtn474> histo: i siimply want to do this to fix it. i want to follow some instructions to installing ccsm again because it's kinda buggy.
<Gallomimia> going to install it myself right now :D
<histo> mrtn474: probably somewhere in the .compiz directory if that exists if nto look in the .config directory
<teek_> I don't understand the difference in repos and tarballs of the newest compilations
<histo> !repo | teek_
<ubottu> teek_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<histo> teek_: you are downloading a tarball and trying to install from source. When you can just use ubuntu's software manager to install the package from the repos or repositories
<teek_> ugh x.x
<mrtn474> okay, i'll do that, thanks :D
<teek_> I'm sorry now I am getting so confused this has me agitated.
<histo> teek_: I would recomend installing software from the software center or via apt-get unless you need some bleeding edge version that you can only get from source
<histo> teek_: what questions do you have there are people here to help.
<teek_> what's wrong with having the newer version?
<jhojho> hello. so which channel do I join to request changes to a precise package? it would be a compile flag change only
<Gallomimia> teek_: the command given above: sudo apt-get install squid3
<Gallomimia> will install squid for you inside 2 minutes
<J1SP> timfrost http://pastebin.com/USeb4xjn
<histo> teek_: it may be the same version as the one in the repos. But I always say if it aint broke don't fix it
<teek_> so okay...I should use the repo version
<teek_> That's what I'm getting here
<AzzIzzA> teek_: that is the wrong way to look at it, there is a version which has been expertly tested and set up to work well with your system. The correct approach is "What does the newest version offer which outweighs those benefits?"
<teek_> ohhh....thank you azz okay
<histo> teek_: the version on the squid site is 3.1.20 and the version in the repos is 3.1.19 unless you need some feature that .20 provides I would just use the repo version if you aren't familiar with building from source
<timfrost> J1SP: You do have a version of proprietary nvidia drivers - ' ii  nvidia-173' identifies a binary NVidia driver package.  If the X display isn't ideal, try 'sudo apt-get remove  nvidia-173'
<teek_> okay so unfortunately I already tried doing this with 3.1.20....
<teek_> am I able to just run the repo script and install over it?
<J1SP> what do I do after that timfrost ?
<histo> teek_: also on the squid site they offer a binary version. You could download a .deb from there and just double click to install it in the future.
<histo> teek_: how far did you get with the downloaded tarball?
<histo> teek_: actually there site even recomends sudo apt-get install squid3 if you are on a debian based system
<teek_> I downloaded it, unpackaged, configured and make install and now can't even find it
<timfrost> J1SP: You then need to reboot to get splash and X both using the nouveau driver interface
<teek_> okay histo
<histo> teek_: try going to the directory and sudo make uninstall\
<histo> teek_: sorry type sudo make uninstall
<teek_> okay I will
<teek_> doing that now
<histo> hopefully they have uninstall scripts
<histo> teek_: also do you know what squid does and are you sure you need it?
<teek_> histo: yes and yes, thank you...there was an uninstall but I've gotten a lot of errors
<RITRedbeard> Quick question, running Kubuntu on mobile... how do you control cpu governor? Laptop is really hot! Youch.
<histo> teek_: pastebin the errors
<histo> RITRedbeard: I believe they are using some power manager for frequency control let me try and figure out which one
<histo> !paste | teek_
<ubottu> teek_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teek_> my uninstall attempt http://pastebin.com/5499Exi7
<teek_> I don't understand it doesn't even seem like it went and tried to uninstall everything, just mess with my downloaded tarball
<histo> teek_: did you sudo make uninstall  ?
<timfrost> teek_: what is left in /usr/local/squid? and is there a squid process running from /usr/local/squid/bin?
<teek_> timfrost: that directory never existed
<ryan_> someone please help me with ubuntu chat help
<ryan_> cos am new here
<histo> !ask | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teek_> timfrost: don't know how to check running processes
<histo> teek_: ps aux | grep squid
<histo> teek_: again did you run sudo make uninstall or just make uninstall?
<teek_> histo: ps aux | grep squid http://pastebin.com/DCJVK6Xn
<ryan_> i want pd proxy for ubuntu
<teek_> histo: sudo make uninstall
<histo> teek_: sudo killall squid3 && sudo make uninstall
<histo> teek_: in the build directory ofcourse
<teek_> okay, one second :)
<histo> teek_: then you can: sudo updatedb && locate squid3
<histo> teek_: just pastebin all that output
<Gallomimia> ryan_ figure out how chat works yet?
<teek_> Histo: sudo make uninstall http://pastebin.com/biZK8Pzd
<teek_> It still seems like I haven't uninstalled it? again it just messed with thebuild directory
<histo> teek_: you can check if you: sudo updatedb && sudo locate squid3
<teek_> histo: updateb is not a working command
<histo> teek_: sudo updatedb
<teek_> ah
<teek_> histo: the locate command does something but there is no output
<histo> teek_: that will update the mlocate database of all files on yoru system. then you can locate squid3
<teek_> ohh
<teek_> okay let me try again
<histo> teek_: it will show all files with squid3 in their name
<histo> teek_: you only need to updatedb once. not evertime you use locate
<histo> teek_: just that you deleted a bunch of files with make uninstall so we need to update the database so it caatches all the changes.
<teek_> histo: update and locate http://pastebin.com/2rVjdGGW
<skape> how to recover lost partitions
<histo> teek_: did you sudo apt-get install squid3 also?
<histo> skape: testdisk is the program you want
<teek_> I will now?
<histo> Guest4741: testdisk
<histo> teek_: no
<teek_> Okay
<teek_> I did before yes
<histo> teek_: make uninstall did not work.
<histo> teek_: oh you did
<teek_> I had...I tried it both ways
<histo> teek_: sudo apt-get purge squid3
<teek_> It's running now
<Guest4741> how to recover lost partitions
<histo> Guest4741: use the testdisk application
<teek_> It's done, it says I have to remove one file myself
<luwei> j
<histo> teek_: okay now sudo updatedb && locate squid3
<teek_> histo: http://pastebin.com/5E9cesbM
<yj> l
<yj> lls
<histo> teek_: did you run sudo updatedb prior to that last one?
<teek_> Yes.
<histo> teek_: ugh we're going to have to remove it manually
<teek_> I really have messed something up haven't I
<histo> teek_: bare with me i'll write a line you can copy and paste
<teek_> damn it all
<teek_> thank you for being so patient
<fishbait> Is it possible to run 2 seperate gpu (1card 1onboard) on 1 system?
<histo> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/squid3 /usr/share/doc/squid3-common
<histo> teek_: that should get rid of the leftovers
<histo> fishbait: yes
<histo> fishbait: how do you think people do multiple monitor setups
<teek_> It made the list much shorter
<fishbait> Ooh so then all i need is 2more monitors yay!
<moment> hey i've had some problems with ubuntu and graphics drivers, now i'm buying a new laptop and i want to make sure that there are no (or few) problems with the graphics hardware and ubuntu ... is there any list of graphics hardware that is known to be fully support by ubuntu?
<histo> fishbait: or  dualhead card
<histo> !hcl | moment
<ubottu> moment: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<peugi> do you guys do anything different on solid state drives besides turning off the swap?
<peugi> guys & gals ;)
<histo> teek_: okay now you can sudo apt-get install squid3
<moment> histo, thanks
<teek_> did you want the newest list first or?
<llutz_> peugi: mount it with "discard" option (TRIM)
<peugi> ooo thanks
<histo> peugi: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<llutz_> peugi: but be warned, theres no way to get deleted files back then
<histo> peugi: although I think these ppl worried about writes destroying their ssd are rediculous
<fishbait> Mhmm i was just checking to make sure i'll research it
<histo> !twinview > fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait, please see my private message
<teek_> histo: I did that and I got a popup box
<histo> teek_: popup box about what?
<peugi> yay thanks everyone
<teek_> "System program problem detected"
<teek_> cancel/report
<histo> teek_: what like a crash report?
<teek_> no details given o.o
<histo> teek_: does it say what app was the problem?
<histo> teek_: ahwell some program crashed
<histo> teek_: did sudo apt-get install squid3 finish?
<teek_> histo: sudo apt-get http://pastebin.com/d5D2v5fU
<teek_> I've never gotten that popup before o.O
<histo> teek_: it's erroring because /usr/share/squid3/mim.conf is missing. But the package should install it
<histo> teek_: try sudo aptitude reinstall squid3
<teek_> histo: command not found
<endstille> teek_: try sudo apt-get reinstall squid3    aptitude is not installed per default since some releases
<histo> teek_: ahh we forgot to remove some other packages
<teek_> okay so what should I be doing now?
<histo> teek_: can your pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep squid
<teek_> second
<llutz_> endstille: apt-get install --reinstall       it is
<fishbait> I'll research it for ati cards radeon hd 6670 and onboard hd 4250
<histo> endstille: the issue is we delete the mime.conf that antoher squid package installed
<teek_> histo: http://pastebin.com/QvCE8J0q
<histo> teek_: okay copy and paste this:  sudo apt-get purge squid-langpack squid3 squid3-common && sudo apt-get install squid3
<histo> that should fix you up
<teek_> those are... 2 seperate commands?
<histo> yeah
<histo> teek_: the && tells it to wait until the first command is done and then it does the stuff after the &&
<teek_> I didn't even knwo that I thought that's how you were telling me it was two commands now I know how to do more than one command
<joubin> Anyone here willing to help me with hostapd?
<histo> !ask | joubin
<ubottu> joubin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teek_> histo: the result of all that http://pastebin.com/6KE6DwAa
<histo> teek_: yeap squid3 is running now properly
<teek_> oh great!
<teek_> we've made progress! ^^
<histo> teek_: now what?
<teek_> I was going to ask you thesame question
<teek_> Lemme get the starting documents so I can sortof make a plan
<histo> teek_: to configure it you can edit the /etc/squid3/squid.conf
<teek_> Okay right...
<teek_> my understanding is that I need to first configure it, set up caches,
<histo> teek_: after making changes to the config you'll want to restart the squid proxy with sudo /etc/init.d/squid3 restart
<histo> teek_: yeap
<goddard> anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut in netflix to go to the next episode?
<teek_> histo: the edit command is vi right?
<teek_> and then I just need to find the configexample I want to use?
<mrtn474> the title bar in some of my application windows is missing! D: this happened after i reset compiz.
<histo> teek_: you can use nano or gedit
<histo> teek_: or vi but vi is complicated
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:did you try a reboot?
<histo> teek_: sudo nano /etc/squid3/squid.conf or gksu gedit /etc/squid3/squid.conf  if you a GUI environment
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: no i didn't try. i'll try that now.
<histo> goddard: how are you watching netflix in linux?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:ok good luck
<teek_> histo: how I should configure my specific instance of this program is proabably way outside the scope of what you can help me with here..are you familiar enough with squid to at least give me a little insight?
<histo> teek_: what is your ultimate goal?
<histo> teek_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-server-with-squid-3-as-a-transparent-proxy.html is a start for configuring it
<goddard> histo: how do people watch netflix on a million other linux devices
<histo> teek_: not sure if that's what you are after
<teek_> to set up a "transparent?" (correct term?) proxy meaning it handles all traffic and specific programs don't have to be adjusted to use it
<teek_> oh wow you put out the link before I was done asking the question, okay
<teek_> I don't think I have ubuntu server 10?
<blubee> hey guys i was trying to fix my speaker crackling when i restart or shutdown but then i uninstalled some sound stuff, now my task bar widget doesn't control my audio plus my audio test doesn't work although alsa mixer controls my audio volume. Is there a way to reset and install the default ubuntu sound settings?
<histo> teek_: no but the squid configuration part is what is important to you
<teek_> histo: oh alright, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:did it work?
<mrtn474> it did, thanks! :)
<mrtn474> one more thing tho, how do i instal ccsm and have it work without it being so buggy?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:you have ccsm installed?
<histo> teek_: or here will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: i don't have ccsm. how do i get it to work right? i've found too many posts and articles on it. but they all seem to be personalized.
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:some ccsm settings crash on display, and need a reboot..nothing to do about it
<lotuspsychje> !info comizconfig-settings-manager | mrtn474
<ubottu> mrtn474: Package comizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in precise
<histo> blubee: you can try and hunt them down they should be stored in your home or it commits alsactl -f store
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<mrtn474> ubottu: how do you know i have 12.04?
<ubottu> mrtn474: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrtn474> oh.. lol
<teek_> histo: what does "uncomment these lines" mean?
<mrtn474> so does that mean i cant use ccsm on 12.04?
<histo> 5
<mrtn474> without unity though. i'm using gnome.
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | mrtn474
<ubottu> mrtn474: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:install this
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: is that code to type into the terminal? will it instal compiz?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:do you run gnome-shell instead of unity?
<JoeJulian> (sorry, I'm not a debian/ubuntu user by far) Am I correct that the latest release version of Ubuntu is 12.04 and the latest kernel for that release is 3.2.0-29?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:yes sudo apt-get install packagename
<lotuspsychje> !precise | JoeJulian
<ubottu> JoeJulian: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: yeah, i don't like unity. so i downloaded gnome from the software center.
<arunkumar413> hi, want test the development release of latest ubuntu. is there is a way to install release version inside my stable ubuntu
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: you gave me two lines, i'm not sure which i should use.
<JoeJulian> Thanks. And does Ubuntu, like Red Hat, backport selected kernel changes from later versions? If so, where could I find a list of those backports?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager (in terminal)
<histo> !info linux-generic | JoeJulian
<ubottu> JoeJulian: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje
<teek_> histo: could you go again to this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-server-with-squid-3-as-a-transparent-proxy.html
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<histo> !backports > JoeJulian
<ubottu> JoeJulian, please see my private message
<teek_> histo: are the numbers they give just generics? or am I supposed to replace them with my own numbers?
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: sorry, sent that last thing by accident. i meant to ask, won't that instal compiz just how i had it before? won't it have the same bugs?
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: won't it have those flashes when i switch workstations? it also won't let me drag windows between workstations.
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:setting manager is just a tool to config running compiz
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:its recommended you install it
<mrtn474> lotuspsychje: and then what do i do?
<dez82> hi all
<JoeJulian> Interesting. And I presume that "generic" implies, then, that these are direct builds of the upstream kernel. Thanks for that. I'm trying to track down which distros are affected by a ext4 structure change.
<dez82> could i please get some help with resizing my root partition?
<lotuspsychje> mrtn474:then you can finetune your wanted compiz setting like you wish
<dez82> I've tried everything i can find and having no joy
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | dez82
<ubottu> dez82: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Sculptor_> hi
<mrtn474> lotuspsyche: but that's exactly what i had before though. except i got it through the software center.
<histo> JoeJulian: no generic was jsut the package name
<dez82> thanks. I've used gparted
<teek_> How can I find out the IP range of my local network?
<histo> teek_: ifconfig  will show your machines ip
<llutz_> teek_: ip a s
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | teek_
<ubottu> teek_: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (precise), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<dez82> i got the extended volume (blue) to extend, but the LVM2 wont
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | dez82
<ubottu> dez82: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<histo> teek_: did you get eh second link I sent you for configuring squid from the help.ubuntu.com site?
<dez82> im not running any array
<arunkumar413> when i visit https://staging.ubuntustudio.org/tour/video/  my browser says the connection is untrusted. Can i proceed
<histo> dez82: what problems are you having resizing it?
<histo> arunkumar413: you'd have to ask the ubuntu studio ppl but it looks like there ssl is self signed
<dez82> i need to grow it. gparted says that logical volume management is not supported
<teek_> histo: yes but the first link had all that and more so I decided touse the first one
<histo> dez82: yeah that's why lotuspsychje sent you help for lvm
<dez82> there's a (!) next to it
<arunkumar413> histo, since it is a ubuntu website, is it trustable and can i proceed
<histo> teek_: k
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:is it on firefox>?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, ya
<histo> arunkumar413: I would ask in #ubuntustudio but I went to the link and did not see an issue
<Gallomimia> arunkumar413: when i visit that site i get the same problem. i also see nothing on the site that would make me want to have a secured connection
<qualia> Hi! How do I update the GRUB list
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:you can try #firefox, for security warnings
<qualia> I mean the menu*
<teek_> histo: do you know what the /24 is, and if I need that?
<histo> !grub2 | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz_> qualia: sudo update-grub
<histo> teek_: that's telling it a range
<W4sp> SSL certificates cannot be 'self-signed'.
<teek_> will I need that when I put in my own IP?
<histo> W4sp: sure they can
<dudewhat> one does not simply self sign an SSL cert
<llutz_> W4sp: they can, but its pontless to use them
<llutz_> pointless*
<dez82> histo: thanks, but it comes up with  Found duplicate PV 1aT9m6G0nFZEg5zwDD3rm9bJCN9yiS2U: using /dev/sdd5 not /dev/sdc5
<dez82>   Extending logical volume root to 100.00 GiB
<dez82>   Insufficient free space: 19472 extents needed, but only 2588 available
<ferni> why would it be pointless to use self signed certificate ?
<histo> dez82: can you please post a screenshot to imagebin.org
<llutz_> ferni: who should trust those certs?
<histo> llutz_: aparently ubuntu studio users
<Gallomimia> everyone should trust a cert signed by itself
<W4sp> The issue is caused by because staging.ubuntustudio.org and ubuntustudio.org are different hosts.
<Gallomimia> that's like having a guy come up to you and he tells you he's the government and now you have to pay taxes.
<Gallomimia> i still don't know why the url in question has secure connection at all. it seems to be all very public information and with no logins
<llutz_> Gallomimia: you won't pay him? ;)
<Gallomimia> not even if he had my nation's flag sewn into his clothes
<Gallomimia> or his skin.
<arohner> hi. I'm having trouble setting the timezone on 12.04 through the CLI: https://gist.github.com/3357459
<W4sp> histo: llutz_ self-signed certs? You can any other except yourself.
<arunkumar413> Gallomimia, can i proceed
<histo> W4sp: what?
<Gallomimia> there's no security present. just keep that in mind
<dez82> histo: http://imagebin.org/224609
<arunkumar413> Gallomimia, i just removed the s in https and it works fine
<Gallomimia> same thing
<Gallomimia> as proceeding
<histo> dez82: looks like you don't have the space to increaes 100gb
<Gallomimia> it's now even LESS secure, completely unencrypted instead of encrypted under a key that may or may not be secure
<lotuspsychje> keep topic to ubuntu guys
<histo> Gallomimia: it would be encrypted in transit but under a key that's not secure. So it would shield against people sniffing
<Sculptor_> while connecting vpn getting an error " WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled"
<dez82> histo: http://imagebin.org/224610
<Sculptor_> any one know this
<dez82> i should have
<histo> goddard: you still around?
<Gallomimia> histo the key is not secure? meaning.... you're not sure if the person sending the data is who they say or you're not sure if the key will be kept from others
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Sculptor_
<ubottu> Sculptor_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jen> hey you guise
<jen> what 'wine' software will work for paint-tool sai?
<jen> there are a TON of wine softwares
<Sculptor_> ubottu: my machine in getting an ip with tun0
<ubottu> Sculptor_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> !appdb | jen
<ubottu> jen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DJones> jen: Accroding to the database http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4594
<clj_newb_2082> I have a set of iptables rules
<jen> well there's like play-on linux
<arunkumar413> does anyone used ubuntu studio
<clj_newb_2082> I want them to load up whwnever ubutu boots up
<Gallomimia> arunkumar413: /join #ubuntustudio
<clj_newb_2082> rewrite; I have a set of iptables rules. I just want them to be run whenever ubuntu boots up. What is the minimal way to do this? (I don't want some firewall gui -- I just want my firewall rules executed)
<Gallomimia> clj_newb_2082: you need to enthrall yourself with a service called init.d
<mrtn474> i followed the instructions from here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Precise#Compiz_Fusion to install compiz. i think nothing happened. but what if something did happen? how do i undo that?
<Gallomimia> does the bot have a speil about init.d anyone?
<arunkumar413> Gallomimia, ya joined but no responses
<llutz_> clj_newb_2082: put them into a file and load it from /etc/network/if-up.d/*
<W4sp> histo. You cannot trust self-signed certs. Just because it's SSL doesnt mean it is the web site in question. What makes matters worse is that someone can accept the certificate  and continue browsing without further warnings.
<Gallomimia> arunkumar413: maybe they're all sleeping?
<clj_newb_2082> llutz: is there documentation for ifup.d ? looking at the openssh/ntpd examples, I'm not sure how  this is supposed to work
<arunkumar413> Gallomimia, i've never seen a irc channel as active as #ubuntu
<llutz_> clj_newb_2082: scripts in this dir will be executed by run-parts when network-ifaces come up
<Gallomimia> i've a few of them but yeah this is pretty active
<dez82> histo: have you any idea what i could do?
<clj_newb_2082> llutz_; yes, but where iss the documtation on what options the script must take ...
<histo> W4sp: I know I was arguing that you can self sign them. You said you couldn't
<histo> dez82: no
<dez82> damn
<dez82> reinstall?
<qualia> IS IT OKAY to modify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file or would you suggest another way to update the boot list ?
<llutz_> clj_newb_2082: maybe in the ifupdown-docu, idk sry
<auronandace> qualia: you are meant to edit the files in /etc/grub.d/
<histo> qualia: you should be edit /etc/default/grub
<auronandace> qualia: then issue sudo update-grub
<Gallomimia> dez82: that's an interesting problem you are having.... try the commandline version?
<teek_> histo, there are multiple lines in the config file that are the same as in the example, does that mean I need to change all of them? What's the difference between our_networks and localnet?
<qualia> which one am I supposed to edit guys.. :D
<llutz_> clj_newb_2082: a simple "iptables-restore </wherever/myrules"  would do, where /wherever/myrules holds your iptables-rules stored by iptables-save
<histo> qualia: sorry files in /etc/grub.d/
<qualia> thank you both :)
<histo> qualia: I tabbed the wrong file
<qualia> you 'tabbed' it ? how
<auronandace> qualia: if you only want to change boot order then /etc/default/grub
<dez82> Gallomimia:  I have thanks
<dez82> Gallomimia: I think im gonna have to reinstall
<shade34321> true >> test writes true to test right?
<histo> qualia: tab completion in weechat
<Gallomimia> dez82: i think that's false. especially if you have an additional drive to back up to before repartitioning.
<W4sp> qualia: You can edit grub.conf with your favorite text editor. Please run sudo update-grub afterwards.
<dez82> Gallomimia: I agree but i'm lost, and i've tried all the support options
<dez82> Gallomimia: Short of paying canonical
<auronandace> W4sp: grub.cfg isn't meant to be edited directly, it says so at the top of the file
<Gallomimia> dez82: have you done much on this system since formatting it as such?
<dez82> no
<Gallomimia> well then you'll be twice as good at installing ubuntu now
<dez82> except installing a few apps, which i can recover
<Bigbird> I want to format my code style as K&R in VIM,what should I do?
<llutz_> W4sp: grub.cfg you mean? changes will be overwritten by update-grub. thats why you shouldn't modify it manually
<dez82> Gallomimia: Sorry for not directing that
<xrq> Bigbird: why not ask in #vim
<dez82> Gallomimia: have you got a cunning plan?
<teek_> the instructions for squid tell me I have to replace the "acl our_networks src" LINE(s) and the "acl localnet src" LINE(s). The first line doesn't even exist, am I supposed to add it? If so, where and what value should I put? The second line, multiple examples of it exist, am I to replace each line? If so, with what?
<Bigbird> because no one reply me there:(
<dez82> Gallomimia: histo: Thanks for the assist guys
<llutz_> teek_: wouldn't it make more sense to read the basic-squid documentation to gat a bit of a clue about what you're trying to do?
<Gyro54> Hi, How do you add a windows shared directory to the File selection area in Thunderbird? I have mapped drives bookmarked but the are unavailable in the Tbird directory list
<llutz_> get*
<dez82> Gallomimia: histo: appreciate it
<monkers> I'm having terrible luck bringing my raid array back online after moving them to a new ubuntu (12.04).  Upon boot, the partitions on my two raid disks dont show up in dev.  I think this prevents mdadm from properly assembling and mounting the array.  If i use partprobe to update the kernel with the parition entries, the devices show up in /dev properly - but this doesnt happen on boot.  any
<monkers> ideas? <3
<teek_> llutz: actually no, every type of install demands a specific configuration
<llutz_> teek_: and the config-options are part of the docu
<teek_> yes are you aware of the infinite amount of configuration options there are?
<teek_> have you read it yourself, or are you just suggesting this off hand?
<llutz_> teek_: im aware of the chances to end in a desaster when configuring system without actually knowing what you're doing
<Gallomimia> Gyro54: will this help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<teek_> llutz, I imagine learning all of squids configurations and multiple uses/applications would take quite some time.
<monkers> ...---..., ...---..., ...---...
<llutz_> teek_: thats how system-administration works, yes
<teek_> I only need ONE configuration/application
<Gallomimia> are we still talking about squid? or is it a vpn?
<teek_> squid
<Gallomimia> its not exactly a trivial piece of software. i'm going to suggest that you're going to spend 3 days tinkering with it before you get it working
<teek_> I need to get it to SOME semblance of working before I can start to tinker with it.
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | monkers
<ubottu> monkers: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<teek_> and "go learn the entire program then you'll understand", I mean...well duh
<monkers> ubottu - thanks but i've read through that like 10 times *cry*
<ubottu> monkers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jen> will 'git' hurt my computer??
<jen> because I have no idea what it is
<Gallomimia> well you don't need to know the entire source code for the linux kernel to install it and get it on your computer
<Gallomimia> no git is a great program
<islandmonkey> jen: Nope
<monkers> ubottu - thanks for the warning.
<ubottu> monkers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gyro54> Gallomimia: Thanks that should do the trick.
<monkers> yes.. yes.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<islandmonkey> !info | git-core
<ubottu> 'git-core' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<islandmonkey> !package | git-core
<ubottu> git-core: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Gallomimia> git allows you to fetch and also check for updates on sourcecode for various programs
<monkers> is there a raid support channel by chance? :x
<Gallomimia> heh
<islandmonkey> I can never remember what factoid it is
<lotuspsychje> monkers:reask your question here once in a while
<glebihan> !info git-core
<voldyman> i am unable to login into my account whenever i try unity-greeter restarts i was able to create a new account by logging into tty1. is there a way to get my account back?
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.9.5-1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<islandmonkey> Oh I don't need the |
<lotuspsychje> monkers:try to describe as good as possible
<monkers> kk
<Gallomimia> voldyman: that's an odd problem... i think you'll need to do some investigation as to the cause before you can figure out how to fix
<Gallomimia> islandmonkey: i think the pipe operator actually pipes it to someone in the channel
<islandmonkey> Yeah
<jen> to get something to work in 'wine' do I have to put the download thingy into the folder?
<voldyman> Gallomimia, i renamed the old home dir and created a new account with the same name it worked but when i coppied the data back login stopped working
<Gallomimia> voldyman: you're likely having conflicts between them now. and you'll need to chown the directory to the new uid
<voldyman> Gallomimia, how? :-)
<lotuspsychje> monkers:are you on the machine right now?
<monkers> I had a working raid1 array (2 sata drives) in ubuntu 11.  I wiped the OS drive and installed ubuntu 12.  I brought my LVM array back online, but my 2 sata raid drives' partitions aren't showing up in /dev/ and i have no idea why not.  So, i can't access the data on my raid1 array because I can't assemble the array.  the partitions (/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1) don't show up in dev but the block
<monkers> devices do (sdb and sdd). I can run partprobe and that updates the kernel so that /dev/ shows the partitions, but, i'm still not able to assemble the array, mdadm complains about a missing superblock.  So.. i'm lost.  I don't think anything on the drives are damaged.
<monkers> its sitting right beside me
<Gallomimia> voldyman: sudo chown -R username /home/directory
<Gallomimia> voldyman: you should read about uids gid's and file permissions a bit
<lotuspsychje> monkers:can you pastebin fdisk -l
<Gallomimia> since you have two usernames of this same name??
<voldyman> Gallomimia, but that account stopped working automatically before . i did not change anything.
<monkers> lotuspsychje sure thanks, http://pastie.org/4492502
<voldyman> Gallomimia, i deleted the old account
<monkers> ignore the formatting
<W4sp> llutz_: histo Sorry. My advice was incorrect.
<Gallomimia> okay if the account is gone you'll not have any trouble. chown your entire home directory to the new user and see if that helps
<jen> how the heck do I extract stuff!?
<voldyman> Gallomimia, i was able to login using tty before too. its just that unity-greeter crashes so i do not have grapical access to the account.
<jen> I 'extracted' a flowpaint software thing in my downloads and tried to run it but it says there is no such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> monkers:not sure mate but maybe this can help?:http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<gr33n7007h> jen what you try to extract?
<lotuspsychje> !rar | jen
<ubottu> jen: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr0p> hi, does any use use video card: radeon hd3470 with ubuntu 12.04? How does it work?
<jen> gr33n7007h, my flowpaint software
<jen> it was a zip file
<lotuspsychje> !ati | dr0p
<monkers> dangit, why cant everyone run raid arrays :P
<ubottu> dr0p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gr33n7007h> jen, What suffix does it have?
<jen> gr33n7007h, what is a suffix
<Gallomimia> the .zip is the suffix
<jen> zip
<jen> yeah
<Gallomimia> man unzip
<lotuspsychje> monkers:have a little patience mate, other time maybe other users got lvm expertises..
<gr33n7007h> jen, unzip file.zip
<monkers> lotuspsychje - yah no problem.  btw my LVM array migrated perfectly, it's the raid1 array thats giving me issues.  thanks though
<jen> I did so but where do I put it? gr33n7007h
<voldyman> Gallomimia, thanks. chown worked..
<lotuspsychje> monkers:did you find anything interesting as error in /var/log?
<gr33n7007h> jen, /usr/bin
<Gallomimia> monkers yeah it's 0130 in my time zone. hopefully some americans will have some help for you in the morning. meanwhile it's obviously very stressful to have lost a raid1
<gancar> Hi, my Windows XP is saying "NTLDR is compressed- Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"; my guess it is compressed so it won't start up. I've run Ubuntu off of a bootable image disc at the moment in order to retrieve my files. I am about to reinstall my entire OS; is it possible to have XP and Ubuntu on the PC. (please forgive me as I'm too 'techie'
<Gallomimia> so i recommend taking a breath :)
<jen> what does .jar mean?
<gr33n7007h> jen, java file
<Gallomimia> gancar yes it is. it uses a program called grub to select between them
<Gallomimia> jar=java arcive
<lotuspsychje> gancar:loose the windows and install ubuntu alone ; )
<jen> ths is making my head spin
<Gallomimia> voldyman: the login was failing because your user account did not have access to read its own home directory or any of the config files used in booting up
<gancar> lotuspsychje: I would, and Ubuntu is OK, but I've been used to Windows for 10 years +
<Gallomimia> jen: that's the fun part about linux! :D
<jen> errrm, so how to I open something after I have extracted it and I have a folder for it. (the folder for the software is in my downloads)
<lotuspsychje> gancar:time to get a secure and free Os mate
<gancar> Gallomimia: Is that easy to do?
<jen> Gallomimia, its a pain in my rear end
<Gallomimia> gancar: usually the ubuntu installer will set it up perfectly for you
<voldyman> jen, pain is in the mind.
<Gallomimia> heh. good point  :D
<gancar> Gallomimia: and then I would select at start-up?
<Gallomimia> yes
<didir> .help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | didir
<ubottu> didir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gr33n7007h> jen, what exactly you try to open?
<Gallomimia> in fact i have to remove it from mine. stupid windows default boots when i try to reboot the ubuntu machine
<jen> Im trying to get flowpaint to work somehow
<jen> its in my downloads folder, i have extracted it and it is now a little orange folder
<Gallomimia> and you didn't get it to work by running sudo apt-get install flowpaint ??
<jen> it is called flowpaint-0.2.1-bin
<gr33n7007h> jen, ./flowpaint-0.2.1-bin
<jen> unable to locate package
<Gallomimia> aw
<Gallomimia> that sucks :(
<lotuspsychje> jen:try apt-cache search flowpaint
<jen> gr33n7007h, no such file x-x
<voldyman> jen, open terminal-> cd Downloads/flowpaint-0.2.1-bin
<gr33n7007h> jen, pastebin the contents of that little orange folder
<gancar> How to pronounce ubuntu BTW?
<voldyman> java -jar flowpaint.jar
<jen> http://pastebin.com/SM0mUTrA
<gr33n7007h> bash flowpaint.sh in terminal
<stueng> anyone know what I need to create a local copy of an ubuntu mirror on a suse box ?
<Gallomimia> gancar: i have this question too. some pronounce it YOU-bun-to
<lotuspsychje> stueng: apache index?
<Gallomimia> some say ooobuntu
<voldyman> jen,do you have java runtime installed?
<jen> voldyman, im sure I do why
<gancar> Gallomimia: I say oobuntu
<stueng> lotuspsychje, what?
<jen> im a n00b. I was pushed into using linux and don't know POOP
<voldyman> jen, you need java installed to run flowpaint.
<Gallomimia> there's no need to install packages. jen it sounds like you're almost there. you have a terminal window open?
<gr33n7007h> jen, Did you type:  bash flowpaint.sh
<jen> Gallomimia, yess
<lotuspsychje> stueng:you want to host an ubuntu mirror on an index website?
<Gallomimia> flowpaint is a java program, ergo it needs to java to run
<jen> ermm how about chibi paint
<Gallomimia> go into the flowpaint bin directory and type ls -l
<jen> hold on
<stueng> lotuspsychje, no.. all I want is a local copy of the mirror for netinstall purposes on my LAN
<jen> Gallomimia, wat
<voldyman> jen, open software center and search java  and install it
<Gallomimia> sounds to me like the shell script is executable by default so just run ./flowpaint.sh from that directory
<jen> I tried that T_T
<voldyman> Gallomimia, the shell script runs the jar and jen doesn't have java installed
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> apt-get install java?
<jen> i have java up the ying yang
<voldyman> i think software center method is best for jen
<Gallomimia> well then. what happens when you run flowpaint.sh
<stueng> just type java at the console and see what the response is
<gr33n7007h> jen, apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Gallomimia> shhhhh settle down you're scaring her
<jen> i have java, i just looked it up
<stueng> that will soon tell you if you have java
<lotuspsychje> stueng:not sure i follow you correclty mate..just host an ubuntu iso for lan to be able to download?
<Gallomimia> what stueng said si the wisest first
<jen> i fail
<gr33n7007h> jen, if you have java then --> java -jar flowpaint.jar     should work
<Gallomimia> open a terminal and type java
<Gallomimia> see what it says
<Gallomimia> or even better is which java
<stueng> lotuspsychje, I want a local copy of the mirror on my LAN so that netinstall clients can install directly from this mirror rather than accross the internet. I would rather do this way than booting from ISO because the mirror is always up to date
<jen> Unable to access jarfile flowpaint.jar
<Gallomimia> permissions problem
<gr33n7007h> jen, are you in the directory of flowpaint.jar
<Gallomimia> ls -l
<forecle> haha
<jen> my java is Open JDK java 7 runtime
<stueng> chmod +X flowpain.jar
<stueng> sorry small x
<Gallomimia> i don't think jar files need execution flags do they??
<gr33n7007h> Correct
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-5 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 101 kB
<lotuspsychje> try this stueng
<stueng> lotuspsychje, yeah if I was hosting on a ubuntu server I would, I want to host a ubuntu mirror on a SUSE box... I have asked in the suse IRC channel but no response so I was asking here just incase anyone knew
<Gallomimia> jen im going to pm you. there's a lot of noise in here
<jen> Gallomimia, okai
<lotuspsychje> stueng:oh right suse, well we cant discuss suse in here of course
<stueng> yeah but if anyone happens to know :)
<thufir_> apt-get upgrade --download-only       can I use this to download **some** packages now, and others later?
<lotuspsychje> stueng:google for apt-mirror alternatives
<thufir_> what happens when apt-get upgrade --download-only is interrupted?  does it need to start over?
<monkers> ok i gathered a bunch of info... maybe someone with mdadm can assist. I'm not able to bring my raid1 array back online after fresh install of ubuntu 12.04.  http://pastie.org/4492584
<e66> When I do sudo apt-get upgrade I see its fetching data from security.ubuntu.com not the local mirror. but for other packages other than security packages it fetches from local mirror.  I am directly connected to the local mirror in our country.  So way too fast. But when it comes to security update its slow. how can I fix this?
<forecle> say
<Gallomimia> monkers this sounds like a driver problem to me
<Gallomimia> i don't know jack but i'm starting to think the new install lacks drivers for your device
<Gallomimia> e66 security updates are all from one location. they're always slow. better to have a slow server that everyone trusts than a thousand fast servers that aren't as trustworthy
<Gallomimia> that's why it's called security
<e66> after using deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt in my sources.list I see its fetching from local mirror.
<e66> Gallomimia: somehow your assumption is wrong.
<thufir_> after I finish with apt-get upgrade --download-only     how do I upgrade?  just apt-get upgrade will use the downloaded packages?  what happens if some packages are downloaded, but, say, the --download-only was interrupted and not all packages were downloaded?
<llutz_> thufir_: it will get the missing files then. and yes, apt-get upgrade will use already downloaded debs
<monkers> i gathered a bunch of info... maybe someone with mdadm experience can assist? I'm not able to bring my raid1 array back online after fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 - the partitions arent showing up in /proc/partitions or /dev/.  http://pastie.org/4492584
<thufir_> and it's "ok" to interrupt it while it's downloading? even turn the pc off?
<llutz_> thufir_: it shouldn't harm
<thufir_> awesome, thanks.
<thufir_> oh, it will see that package "x" was already downloaded, so it won't re-download "x" again, will it?
<llutz_> thufir_: yes
<thufir_> llutz_: good
<vita_> aaargh, why is there no fullscreen in unity? each and every old wm has a shortcut to make the current window fullscreen
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | vita_
<ubottu> vita_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<wookienz> hi, how do i stop an interace coming wuotmatically every  few minutes?
<lotuspsychje> wookienz:what do you mean excaclty by 'coming'?
<monkers> yaaaaay i found my raid array \o/
<lotuspsychje> monkers:what happened?
<monkers> dmraid was causing a problem with mdadm. removed dmraid and problem is solved.
<monkers> like, apt-get remove dmraid
<lotuspsychje> monkers:what does dmraid do?
<monkers> its for a different type of raid im not using
<monkers> its installed by default though
<lotuspsychje> monkers:cool it workedout, how did you find that?
<fidel> by default? talking about server?
<monkers> about 20 google searches
<fidel> monkers:
<lotuspsychje> fidel:he had an lvm problem
<monkers> mdadm problem
<monkers> not lvm ;)
<lotuspsychje> right
<fidel> yep i noticed parts of the story
<fidel> i was just wondering where dmraid would be auto-installed / default
<lotuspsychje> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-4.1ubuntu8 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 136 kB
<fidel> as i havent seen that for a while now afaik
<lotuspsychje> optional..
<monkers> immediately after i did a apt-get remove on dmraid the partitions showed up in /dev :l
<fidel> ;)
<linux> hello
<monkers> lol.
<linux__> hello
<monkers> hello --- hellooo --- hellooooooooo
<lotuspsychje> linux:ask your question mate
<linux_> shit
<lotuspsychje> !language | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> monkers:nice terminal theme on the fdisk scree by the way
<wookienz> also, i have some dependency problems which cant be fixed with apt-get -f install. Ideas on how to fix this?
<wookienz> specifically "the following have unmet dependencies" which refers to tctraceroute:1386
<lotuspsychje> wookienz:try to pastebin the full error
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<anil> hi
<rainbowwarrior2> hello , can i ask is anyone else having problems with update manager failing to update at the  moment please ?
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior2:can you pastebin your update problem please
<icmag> hello :)
<islandmonkey> Hi everybody!
<monkers> howdy
<joonty> yello
<islandmonkey> *looks with disgust :P*
<islandmonkey> You were supposed to say Hi Dr. Nick!
<rainbowwarrior2> ah i think its the google update its having problems with as it saying not found
<rainbowwarrior2> yeah im right its the google chrome update
<Degorth> does anyone here know where I can find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 and install it?
<islandmonkey> !info libgtk-x11
<ubottu> Package libgtk-x11 does not exist in precise
<islandmonkey> !info libgtk-x11-2.0
<ubottu> Package libgtk-x11-2.0 does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> Degorth:try apt-cache search libgtk-x11
<Matan> !info qtsixa
<ubottu> Package qtsixa does not exist in precise
<Degorth> nothing appeared
<rainbowwarrior2> lotuspsychje, :- its ok , it seems its the google chrome update that is the problem as the rest of updates are installing
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Ciapa> Hello, since monday, i have a Problem to connect to a specific IP Adress
<monkers> what ip
<Ciapa> to my root server 5.9.37.241
<Degorth> lotuspsychje: nothing appeared
<Ciapa> it's only on my ubuntu laptop
<Ciapa> on my tower it's working
<monkers> what port
<Ciapa> every
<Ciapa> rdp doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> Degorth:maybe not correct packagename, try to find right one maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgtk&mode=filename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<Ciapa> my minecraft server doesnt work
<monkers> but you can connect to other internet sites
<Ciapa> yes
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Ciapa
<ubottu> Ciapa: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ciapa> i don't need this
<Ciapa> now i am on my ubuntu laptop
<yelluc> Is your ubuntu laptop blocking outgoing connection to 5.9.37.241
<Gallomimia> sounds like a firewall blocking it
<monkers> does the traceroute look the same to it as the traceroute fro your tower?
<Ciapa> uff
<lotuspsychje> remote desktop is unsecure
<Degorth> lotuspsychje, I found the library, but how do I get it? Whenever I click on it it says error two or more packages specified
<Gallomimia> yes. second possibility is the routing tables are borked
<Ciapa> so in minecraft i get the error no route to host
<lotuspsychje> Degorth:can you try !info packagename in here
<Ciapa> on rddesktop i get the error unable to connect
<Degorth> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<monkers> Ciapa - pastebin a netstat -ar from both if you can please
<Ciapa> okay one moment
<lotuspsychje> Degorth:maybe you can find it with synaptic
<SpacePoet> i think i accidentally change the permission of var and all its subfolders
<SpacePoet> would my machine implode?
<technikfreak> change it back_
<Ciapa> actually i can't post from my tower
<Guest90646> hi , which is the ifcfg-eth* equivalent in ubuntu?
<frederick_> allright, im trying to modify the grub2 menu entries how do i do this, ive tried google, and wiki doc's, but nothing seems to explain how to do that,
<lotuspsychje> SpacePoet:rightmouse var folder and rechange permissions
<frederick_> and menu.lst is gone with grub2
<Ciapa> the monitor isn't working
<Ciapa> but maybe i can from my phone
<frederick_> All i want is to change the windows menu to the top
<frederick_> *the windows OS
<lotuspsychje> Guest90646:ifconfig
<Ciapa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148442/
<SpacePoet> lotuspsychje: there is no such option...
<Ciapa> this is frommy laptop
<Ciapa> *from my
<lotuspsychje> SpacePoet:are you logged in as root?
<SpacePoet> lotuspsychje: how do you log in as root in the graphical interface
<Guest90646> lotuspsychje , im askin for the config file
<monkers> the device ham0 is configured with a 5.x.x.x ip and a 255.0.0.0 mask , that is your problem. can you shut that down or reconfigure its subnet mask?
<Ciapa> monkers how?
<monkers> ifconfig ham0 down
<Ciapa> okay
<Ciapa> one moment
<Ciapa> with root rights right?
<lotuspsychje> SpacePoet:sudo nautilus
<monkers> sure
<lotuspsychje> SpacePoet:after that right mouse/properies /var
<frederick_> jesus christ, the guy who got the idea to use scripts for Grub2 should be shot and hanged
<frederick_> anyways
<frederick_> im off
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ciapa> wow
<Ciapa> really big thanks :D
<monkers> sure np.  i dont know what that interface is but it needs to be shutdown or reconfigured or you will have the same issu eon reboot.
<Ciapa> i have shutdowned it with root
<SpacePoet> lotuspsychje: there is still no such option
<lotuspsychje> SpacePoet:you should be able to change permissions
<Ciapa> the first day i got the root i only connected once with this laptop ^^
<Ciapa> okay thx and bye
<SpacePoet> lotuspsychje: i don't know the default so i wouldn't know what to change to
<Guest90646> NICK ashish
<cloudgeek> I am using a mobile broadband but then also my ubuntu 12.04 asking me to connect someone others wi-fi and asking me to connect with a key , it's irritating it comes after few mintues , how could i stop this
<zePh7r> where (which repo) can I find updated packages of wine for oneiric? Official repo seems to have stopped building it at 1.5.5
<Dr_Willis> the  wine site may have ppas for newer
<wavm> is there a help channel for xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> #xubuntu
<wavm> thx Dr_Willis
<smartboyhw> wavm: !xubuntu
<smartboyhw> !xubuntu | wavm
<ubottu> wavm: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<asdf34> Microsoft will prevent the installation of another operating system on computers running Windows 8
<wavm> i am migrating from win7 to xubuntu
<extrasolar> sup
<smartboyhw> asdf34: True
<smartboyhw> wavm: I recommend you to migrate to Ubuntu Desktop first
<cloudgeek> why it's irrating me , after few mintues a wireless just ask me to connect
<smartboyhw> After you get used to Ubuntu Desktop then use Xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> unles the pc is so low end it cant handle ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> then you may want to try lubuntu.
<extrasolar> lubuntu is nice
<wavm> but which is better?
<extrasolar> opinion
<extrasolar> but in my opinion lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs
<wavm> or only i can answer dat
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is the lightest
<extrasolar> and the simpliest
<Nika_1> ciao
<Dr_Willis> annd more old school in its layout
<extrasolar> sure
<Dr_Willis> easy to install them all. :)
<extrasolar> sure,
<wavm> my frend say ubuntu is laggy on his DualCore, 2GBram and wanted me to try out xubuntu b4 he tries it... lol
<MonkeyDust> <3 ubuntu classic
<wavm> *ubuntu 12.04
<strugglingTom> hi. i just attempted to install ubuntu on my macbook pro, and just after editing the main partition of the Macintosh HD i decided i should reboot and research it a bit more. mac can't identify filesystem. currently sitting in GParted on ubuntu live  cd - what should i do?
<MonkeyDust> wavm  i have a pc similar to your friend's, works fine here, fast swift
<manitu> hello.. a friend got a problem with google earth.. (as far as i know he should be using ubuntu 10.04 LTS).. he installed google-earth from the deb, its 6.2 from the website
<joonty> does anyone have an nvidia card with Ubuntu? and have it working well?
<extrasolar> lots of people do
<manitu> here is the errorlog: http://nopaste.info/fa7e2eb085.html
<extrasolar> and yes, many people agree it works well
<joonty> i've heard that nvidia are not good at providing up to date drivers
<Nika_1> !LIST
<ubottu> Nika_1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<manitu> i googled much but because i don't work much with ubuntu, i don't want to try to install any graphics drivers.. so i just need to ask here
<Dr_Willis>  ati and nvidia always can do better..
<MonkeyDust> wavm  my advice: first try a live session to get to know it, then install it, should take about 15-20 minutes
<extrasolar> you will pronbably need to install some drivers
<joonty> yep i've got 295.40, and unity crashes + many compiz features are broken :(
<strugglingTom> anyone had experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Dr_Willis> for my nvidia. i have no issues theh the nvudia drivers. takes 30 sec and a beboot to get them wirking
<joonty> hmm unlucky combo of card and driver for me it seems
<Dr_Willis> its better.to have hardwarethats been out a while. ;)
<wavm> i have HP mini netbook, atom cpu, 2gb ram, will ubuntu work flawlessly there, but i will dual boot with win7
<smartboyhw> wavm: Sure
<Dr_Willis> netbooks work well for me. i got 2
<smartboyhw> I don't use netbooks, I dislike them
<joonty> geforce 210 - that's fairly well established isn't it?
<smartboyhw> But then, wavm, it should work
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !coreutil
<strugglingTom> may have accidentally nuked my mac's hard disk while installing ubuntu - help?
<smartboyhw> !netbooks
<smartboyhw> Actually, how to know all commands of ubottu and how to improve it?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wavm> if i open another server, will i get dc here?
<iceroot> wavm: no
<wavm> thnx for all the help btw
<joonty> what window managers do people use? gnome? kde? something exotic?
<iceroot> joonty: the one they like
<Dr_Willis> try them all joonty  its fun to learn
<joonty> nah was just interested
<joonty> but yes it is fun to learn
<wookienz> i have some dependency problems which cant be fixed with apt-get -f install. Ideas on how to fix this?
<wookienz> specifically "the following have unmet dependencies" which refers to tctraceroute:1386
<joonty> you might want to put the output on pastebin or something similar
<aramiset> Hi all, please, could you help me with command. In databaase mysql i have saved IP and names. This IP can containt more names (if users changed their names, its saved with samename). I want get ALL ip from datqabase with ALL names, and paste it into txt file. Could you please help me?
<wookienz> joonty http://pastebin.com/29TBtxCj
<wookienz> after apt-get -f install -> http://pastebin.com/DafvmEHh
<MonkeyDust> aramiset  type /join #mysql
<TBarth> aramiset, search for "mysql select into outfile"
<linux> geurighp
<linux> hgreqio
<joonty> wookienz: try installing libpcap-dev
<r0csteady> ohai
<wookienz> joonty same answer about unmet dependencies
<joonty> different dependencies presumably?
<wavm> is there like an apt-get search 'something' ?
<joonty> wavm: apt-cache search <something>
<Jonny1> Is there any software that can rip cds at the same time as listening to them?
<wavm> thnx
<MonkeyDust> wavm  also try apt-cache policy and apt-cache show
<wookienz> joonty, no, same message from first pastebin
<wookienz> I would be happy ot purge it off the system...i can do that either
<wookienz> cant
<r0csteady> I am trying to figure out if the changes that I had to make to a file to get it to work on production is a bug that needs to be filed or something else.
<MonkeyDust> r0csteady  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here
<joonty> wookienz, very strange - do you know when it started happening?
<wookienz> i think i tried to install tcptraceroute even though it wasnt supported (possibly)
<wookienz> supported = works on 12.04 - or somethign like that
<wookienz> i just can get rid of it
<smartboyhw> I'm wondering: When does a Ubuntu Daily Build been produced? I mean what time, not date
<aymen> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<aymen> please any one can help me
<wavm> whats another program like poweriso for ubuntu?
<r0csteady> Before I came here, I did not know what to do so I had put the project aside. Basically, in order to get the config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to work in production (for our cups printer service) we had to add two lines of code to it.
<wavm> where i can mount iso files
<smartboyhw> wavm: Ubuntu can mount ISOs naturally
<r0csteady> We are running the service on lucid.
<smartboyhw> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Hassan_Lebanon> hi
<r0csteady> In order to investigate the issue I installed lucid and cups on a different server, and ran a diff on the default config against the one we have on production.
<wavm> really? cool
<smartboyhw> Did someone read my question?
<r0csteady> It was a project that was given to me by one of the guys I work with at the college.
<r0csteady> Apart of that project was to file a bug on launchpad regarding the apparmor changes from the default.
<strugglingTom> if i have edited a partition via ubuntu live cd, but not formatted it, can i still access the data in that partition somehow
<MonkeyDust> strugglingTom  are you now still in the live session?
<r0csteady> But, then, I was told that it doens't sound like a bug.
<strugglingTom> no, i'm on the OS X installation disk in Disk Utility
<MonkeyDust> !mount| wavm
<ubottu> wavm: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<aymen> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<wookienz> joonty any other dieas?
<joonty> wookienz: may be a stupid question but have you tried apt-get remove tcptraceroute?
<wookienz> ideas even?
<wookienz> joonty, yes - many times.
<joonty> hehe thought so
<wookienz> ;)
<joonty> always worth checking
<MonkeyDust> strugglingTom  what's keeping you from trying to have access to the data?
<wookienz> i cant update a dam thing until this is fixed. the system wont let me
<dom_> Hi, with LVM, if I have a group that spans 2 physical disks, with 1 partition on each disk, and one disk dies, will that break everything?
<wookienz> joonty, absolutely
<wookienz> dom_, believe so
<dom_> okay :( thanks
<joonty> wookienz, it looks like there's a potentially relevant answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<strugglingTom> MonkeyDust: Mac HD had a single 500GB partition, and not thinking, I 'edited' it, thinking I could split off ~20GB to install Ubuntu on. Didn't check 'format', though. Then decided that I should really re-read the guides so I exited, and now OS X won't boot
<joonty> it could be something to do with the sources you have enabled
<strugglingTom> almost all of my stuff is safe elsewhere but my GF has photos etc on the desktop
<wavm> what does ! this do when u guys type it?
<wavm> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wookienz> joonty, i have just disbaled all extra sources... still same issue
<joonty> wookienz, what about enabling restricted and universal sources?
<r0csteady> MonkeyDust: Does it sound like a bug to you?
<MonkeyDust> strugglingTom   and dealing with the GF is the hardest part, i understand... well, it sounds like a mac data recovery issue, try asking in a mac channel
<r0csteady> Or a request for additional software?
<strugglingTom> thanks mate :)
<r0csteady> Or is there more information that is required for a solution?
<mirak> hello
<MonkeyDust> r0csteady  doesnt sound familiar
<mirak> I am trying to print a picture. I want to zooom the picture, to not have to cut the white bands on the paper, but the print parameters onlyallow to dezoom. Is that a bug again ?
<fidel> strugglingTom: consider using the boot-camp-assistant to create a new partition for your second os
<wookienz> joonty, i think i went to the traceroute home page and downloaded at woody version .deb file and dpkg'd it there.
<r0csteady> okay, maybe I will ask in ubuntu-bugs
<r0csteady> ty
<wookienz> any ideas wher to go from there?
<fidel> thats the way apple would like its users to create new partitions -> mainly for windows ...but it should be ok for the partitioning part of the job. regarding repairing the current issue - ##mac might be a better place
<wookienz> Joonake, or i compiled it.
<wookienz> joonty, or i compiled it
<joonty> wookienz: dare i say dpgk -r tcptraceroute?
<wookienz> you may, there's no installed package matching txptraceroute
<wookienz> tcp
<joonty> lol
<joonty> nothing with tab-completion?
<Jonny1> mirak: It sounds like you want to print a picture full bleed (right up to the edge of the paper). Is that right?
<wookienz> yes it is ther with TAB completion - but it then says not there
<mirak> Jonny1: yes
<joonty> hmm ok
<wookienz> joonty, dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching tcptraceroute
<hasan> hasan
<Jonny1> mirak: As far as I know, it can't be done. It's a physical limitation of printing devices that they can't print right up to the edge of the paper. Commercial print shops do it by printing on oversize paper and then trimming off the edges
<joonty> wookienz, try dpkg --search traceroute
<joonty> that gives package names on the left
<wookienz> will do... /var/lib/dpkg/status file shows status as "install ok unpacked", not install ok installed as the others
<Frostbyte> 12.04LTS hangs at the dot-loading screen instead of properly shutting down, where can I find the log / how to troubleshoot this?
<mirak> Jonny1: no that's not my issue, my printer can really print on the edge
<wookienz> joonty, --search shows where it is... it is there.....
<om26er> Frostbyte, are you fully upto date?
<Jonny1> mirak: I seem to remember something about ignoring printer margins in the page setup of some DTP packages, probably Scribus. This means they can generate a full bleed print file. But then the printer would need to be able to print to the edges.
<om26er> Frostbyte, i mean do you have all the updates installd?
<Frostbyte> yeap, and I run the update manager every now and then
<mirak> Jonny1: it can print borderless, it's a canon mg8250
<joonty> wookienz, interesting. looks like it's not actually installed, but the deb file is unpacked...?
<wookienz> joonty, "/usr/bin/tcptraceroute" is what comes of the search command
<wookienz> yeah that would make sense
<om26er> Frostbyte, did it start happening after any update?
<joonty> wookienz, maybe try apt-get clean?
<Frostbyte> om26er: when I first installed the system, it worked ok - my server started doing it nowadays
<Jonny1> mirak: Fair enough. Try changing the page setup in the application you are using to print with. You could maybe try printing from Gimp or Scribus as I think they give you more control over the printed output
<joonty> wookienz, weird - that suggests it is installed!
<Frostbyte> can't recall, but I assume so - where can I find the log responcible for this?
<Jonny1> mirak: Failing that, try changing the printer properties or preferences in system settings
<wookienz> joonty, clean does nothning. still same error
<joonty> wookienz, hate to say it but I'm out of ideas
<wookienz> and yes suggests it is installed but the dpkg database doesnt know it is there... or something like that
<mirak> Jonny1: yep my issue is that if my picture is 16/9 then it will not fit a 6"x4" picture, so I can have white borders, or I can zoom a bit and crop the sides or the up/bottom
<om26er> Frostbyte, might be related https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/156381
<om26er> Frostbyte, comment#3 there might help you, can you try?
<Frostbyte> om26er: Sure, gimme sec
<mirak> Jonny1: i can't find the print system properties
<wookienz> i foudn some files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ related to tcptraceroute. - i have deleted them - see what it thinks now..
<joonty> hehe if in doubt, rm -r
<wookienz> hehe
<joonty> rm -rf /
<wookienz> what could possibly go wrong!
<Jonny1> mirak: I'm not sure what you are trying to do then. Do you want to change the aspect ratio of you picture to fit the paper when you print it? Fair enough if that's what you want to do but then I think your pictures will look squashed. You can scale images non-symetrically in Gimp if that's what you want to do
<wookienz> says he who borked his computer this morning for a bad command in fstab
<Frostbyte> om26er: FATAL: Module rt2860sta not found.
<wookienz> bah still there!
<joonty> nuts
<om26er> Frostbyte, which system is that?
<mirak> Jonny1: any way the issue is that there is a zoom slider in the print properties, however it's maxed to some percentage, and then you can't go beyond this. you just can't reduce the zoom, you can zoom out but not zoom in
<DJones> joonty: Don't suggest that, somebody may try it just to see what it does
<joonty> DJones: good point
<Frostbyte> om26er: you mean what installation or hardware?
<om26er> Frostbyte, yes, hardware
<joonty> DJones: they would need to sudo it though
<Jonny1> mirak: Which application are you trying to print from?
<mirak> Jonny1: no I don't want to change aspect ratio, I just want to crop parts of the image
<mirak> Jonny1: zooming in should allow to do that, but the print properties only allow to zoom out. Maybe you can check yourself and see if you have this as well
<Jonny1> mirak: You could crop the image in gimp and then print to fit
<mirak> Jonny1: no matter witch application I get the same menu.
<Jonny1> mirak: I am running ubuntu studio so my settings are probably not in the same place
<Frostbyte> om26er: I think it's this one http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPLAM/
<Frostbyte> om26er: I think it's this one http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPLAM/ -you might've not gotten my message-
<mirak> Jonny1: yes I could, but I want the simple way, i don't want to edit each picture just for this
<mirak> Jonny1: if it's based on gnome it should be
<mirak> Jonny1: just give the name of the application
<mirak> I mean the executable
<om26er> Frostbyte, which graphics card you use? is it nvidia or the build in gma?
<Jonny1> mirak: Gimp has a lot of control over printing including printing at scales greater than 100% and ignoring page margins. Maybe just try printing from gimp
<Frostbyte> om26er: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710
<mirak> Jonny1: I will try again, but I am maybe facing a bug
<mirak> Jonny1: a bug from the printer drivers I mean
<Jonny1> mirak: Are you using a recent version of gimp?
<mirak> Jonny1: one from 12.04
<Jonny1> mirak: So my print dialog has 3 tabs. The settings I am talking about playing with are on the Page Setup and Image Settings tabs - gives complete control
<mirak> I dont know why gimp doesn't appear in the menu ...
<mirak> I am fed up with gnome
<om26er> Frostbyte, i am now sure how to precede here but my guess is it could be the ati driver if you have installed it causing the issue
<om26er> :/
<Jonny1> mirak: Install if from the software centre or synaptic or sudo apt-get install gimp
<Frostbyte> om26er: is it related to the failling instalation of the proprietary driver? iirc, one package out of the two fails on jockey
<Jonny1> mirak: Or if it's already installed but not in your menu try editing your applications menu. There is some good guidance on the web how to do that
<om26er> Frostbyte, you could try removing the driver in jockey
<Frostbyte> om26er: I may also add that this mostly happens when I "shutdown now" from putty. Yes, second, gonna rd to my box
<mirak> Jonny1: it's the same in gimp, as I already tried, I can zoom out wich is useless since the picture will be smaller than the picture paper, and I can't zoom in to make the picture bigger than the papper or print just a part of the picture
<mirak> Jonny1: there is a zoom option also where we can choose the number of page to print, but I can't preview the result
<Frostbyte> om26er: I see that none of the drivers are activated, wtf.. I already had it installed, if I recall correctly
<Jonny1> mirak: Hold on while I try it
<Jonny1> mirak: If you want to preview it, try printing to pdf
<Frostbyte> om26er: post-release updates driver won't install anyways, btw
<om26er> Frostbyte, could i suggest, you ask a question here: http://askubuntu.com/
<om26er> Frostbyte, you are most likely to get a solution there
<Frostbyte> om26er: I also noticed that my screen wouldn't turn on, if I left the pc idle for long periods of time - so you must be right, I'll try to reactivate the drivers. if that doesn't solve the problem, I'll follow your second advice
<Frostbyte> Many thanks :)
<mirak> I managed to get a good print preview, but the regular preview doesn't adjust to the zooming, and is clearly bugged
<Jonny1> mirak: Sorry I cant help further. Try Scribus perhaps
<mirak> Jonny1: but you tried at least ?
<mirak> Jonny1: I would manage to make it work, but my mom will not
<Jonny1> mirak: I have to get back to updating my CV now (lost my job on Thursday) so I'm sorry I dont have anymore time
<trickyj> ls
<trickyj> sagar1: hi sagar
<trickyj> welcome here
<sagar1> wassup
<davis776> Ubuntu upgraded to 12.04.1 automatically? what the fuck?
<sagaci> davis776, no need for the language
<jrib> davis776: mind the language please.  What is your question?
<smartboyhw> davis776: Don't swear in here
<crilly> Am I right in saying that you can simply 'dd' a Ubuntu ISO onto a USB pen drive and it will boot (with the intension of installing Ubuntu)?
<davis776> my question is why did ubuntu upgrade without my permission
<jrib> davis776: what version did you have before?
<davis776> 12.04
<jrib> davis776: do you have automatic updates enabled?  12.04.1 is just a point release of 12.04.  It's regular updates to 12.04 but given a name so that an install cd can be made and people won't have to update so many packages after an initial install of 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<davis776> jrib, no,  i dont... so maybe it came with some package I updated yesterday
<jrib> davis776: if you ran updates then that would bring you up to 12.04.1
<davis776> jrib, okay thanks!
<jrib> davis776: just keep in mind it's not the same as an upgrade between versions like 11.10 to 12.04, it's just 12.04 with some updates to 12.04
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<davis776> jrib, and do you think it could fix my problem on desktop - when trying to clean install I get stuck on Welcome page and keyboard and mouse does not work - mouse is moving but click does nothing
<jrib> davis776: worth a try I suppose
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<extrasolar> anyone know how to get lxde to go back to it's default settings?
<crilly> Anyone? Can I simply dd a Ubunu ISO to a USB drive, or do I need to do more work?
<jrib> !install | crilly
<ubottu> crilly: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<denys> hello
<smartboyhw> !iso | crilly
<ubottu> crilly: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<denys> got some problems with video on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<denys> can I get some help here?
<ThinkT510> crilly: from 11.10 onwards you can use dd on an ubuntu iso to get it on a usb stick
<abc> HII
<jrib> !ask | denys
<ubottu> denys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61993> hii
<Guest61993> hii crilly
<crilly> Thanks jrib
<Guest61993> hii
<denys> I'm trying to watch video, and when it starts, Ubuntu is looking for codecs, then it gives me a number of choices to install, after I make my choise(each of choices gives this):Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<denys> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Guest61993> hii cri
<fndtn357> is anyone else having a time out occur while trying to apt-get update their Ubuntu 12.04 install?
<fndtn357> Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 82865G?
<MonkeyDust> fndtn357  sudo apt-get update, first
<MonkeyDust> oh, you did that
<XDS2010> hi trying  to download a package from a chinese site can someone help me setup a account ?
<fndtn357> i do and it times out
<XDS2010> anyone here read chinese ?
<davis776> fndtn357, works ok here
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fndtn357> hmm
<fndtn357> what address is your canonical repo?
<fndtn357> mine is IP: 91.189.92.191 80
<fndtn357> and it doesn't connect
<fndtn357> talked to my host and they verified what I found that the ubuntu address is the cause
<XDS2010> :(
<davis776> fndtn357, try replace us with other territory
<fndtn357> ok
<ewjoachim> Hi everyone
<ewjoachim> I've got a machine running ubuntu, and my music collection
<ewjoachim> I'd like to play some music, and control it from the network
<ewjoachim> what software would you advise me to use ?
<red> please help me solve http://askubuntu.com/questions/176106/compiling-drivers-for-telewell-tw-wlan-802-11-g-n-usb-adapter-with-rt3070-chipse
<ewjoachim> (I'd like to be able to change the music, control the volume, search for specific titles, launch playlists and so on, from my iPhone, from my Karotz etc.)
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 865G?
<captainjamie> In quickly I want to add a check button called checkbutton1, and this is the code I've written http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148632/ . Can someone tell me why it isn't working?
<MonkeyDust> !media| ewjoachim
<ubottu> ewjoachim: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> ewjoachim: Personally, I use mpd for that, but it can be tough to setup for a new Linux user.
<captainjamie> ops, sorry there's a x = x +1 and x = x - 1 in there too, I deleted it by accident
<abc__> hii pici
<ghostnik11> Is it possible for movie player or totem to play livestream links while they are being streamed live
<Pici> captainjamie: #quickly or perhaps even #python would be a better place to ask that.
<captainjamie> ok thanks. I don't like the #python room though...
<MonkeyDust> captainjamie  Quickly is a shell that helps you use Glade to program in python
<ewjoachim> Pici: I'm used to Linux for server administration, but it's the 1st time I use it for something else than IT stuff
<ewjoachim> Pici: mpd it will be then. Thanks a lot :D
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 865G?
<Jacruth> Ey guys, how could I add http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4.7-quantal/ to my repositories?
<ThinkT510> !ubuntu+1 | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Jacruth> thanks!
<Marqin> hi
<jose__> hello
<wolfbyte> There's a bug in Ubuntu 12.04 after a most recent update. The context menu when right-clicking on a file has "Rename" greyed out , but it can still be clicked on, and renaming the file works. Is this a known issue?
<Marqin> gettins some probles with wiki - 500 err
<ewjoachim> Pici: do you think mpd would allow me to choose a music according to a mood (like Amarok can do)
<jose__> !AlleBucher Daniel C Dennett - Darwin's Dangerous Idea- Evolution and the Meaning of Life (pdf).rar
<ubottu> jose__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ewjoachim: Not to my knowledge.
<DJones> jose__: Wrong network
<jose__> sorry for the noise
<belgianguy> erm, my update-manager broke, something about PkgProblemResolver, resolver generating breaks
<belgianguy> has to do with libnspr4 and Evolution
<belgianguy> I saw similar bug reports, but no solutions
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  in a terminal, try sudo apt-get -f install
<jose__> I had a difficulty with samba. I used the "sharing" tab in the folder properties and set the  guest access. However, I can't manage to access this share, even from the same computer. Unsetting "guest access"  makes it work but it would mean that the person trying to access the share would have to have an account on the server.
<belgianguy> thanks, MonkeyDust, but it still force closes on me :/
<jose__> Would anyone be willing to enlighten me as to what I'm doing wrong?
<belgianguy> libnspr4 : Breekt: evolution-plugins (< 3.2.0-0ubuntu2) maar 2.32.2-0ubuntu7 zal geïnstalleerd worden
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  try sudo apt-get update, first
<Netham45> 08-15 06:21 ERROR  CommonBackend: Cannot download metalink file http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/12.04/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.metalink err=[Errno 14] HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Netham45> ^ Getting that for Kubuntu in WUBI on Win 8
<MonkeyDust> wubi :
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Netham45> Standard ubuntu seems to work, though
<belgianguy> hmm, same, MonkeyDust, thanks for the suggestion though
<ThinkT510> belgianguy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  next on my mind: reboot in recovery mode, select Repair
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, how do i find out what model my wireless dongle is on linux
<WhereIsMySpoon> it doesnt say on the actual thing, just its s/n and that its edimax
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  try lsusb
<Netham45> You may not be able to get anything more than the chipset, but lsusb would be your best bet
<WhereIsMySpoon> aha, lovely
<WhereIsMySpoon> that gives me all the info i need
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks!
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  yeah, that's uname, but try repairing in recovery mode, from the grub menu
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: I'll try that then, thanks!
<TJ-> Netham45: That error is because there is no kubuntu 12.04 (check the URL's parents using a browser). What process caused that error? Is it release-upgrade?
<TJ-> Netham45: The Kubunut releases were moved from releases.ubuntu.com to cdimage.ubuntu.com : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<kucip> any indonesian here???
<Netham45> TJ-, installing Kubuntu through Wubi on Windows
<Netham45> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=wubi&release=&bits=
<Netham45> If they've moved to a new domain, don't you think it's rather silly to not at least put up some 304 redirectors?
<MonkeyDust> !id| kucip
<ubottu> kucip: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 865G?
<TJ-> Netham45: It must be something to do with the installer's expectation of where to find the ISOs
<jyh> kdkd
<jyh> fuck
<UidX> ...
<Netham45> Makes sense. I was just noting it in here in hopes that someone who can maintain it, or cares enough to post it on a bugtracker, could see it.
<ubuntustudio-hw> jyh: Please be aware of your language.
<TJ-> Netham45: Thanks. I'm chasing down the source code now
<Netham45> No problem.
<TJ-> Netham45: bug #496957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496957 in Wubi "Wubi can't download metalink because URL is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496957
<TJ-> Netham45: IT would be helpful if could +1 that bug using the "Does this bug affect you?" link at top-left
<Netham45> Wow, that's almost 3 years old and still there.
<Netham45> Seems like that's both easy to fix and rather critical to fix
<TJ-> Netham45: It's the data/isolist.ini file at fault
<TJ-> Netham45: That bug report covers multiple release cycles; same issue but with different URLs
<TJ-> Netham45: My guess is on a new release they copy/pasted the previous release URL without checking with the release team that it would be vali
<TJ-> d
<TJ-> Netham45: Yes, revision 270 (the release version for 12.04) shows the problem: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/view/head:/data/isolist.ini
<MonkeyDust> in short: the bug has no high priority
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: shows maybe how few people tried to use it with Xubuntu so far
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: I'm pushing a fix for it now; it's simple enough
<ashley88323> Hey all
<ashley88323> I'm looking for some support
<ashley88323> I have a dual boot PC and after an upgrade it won't boot beyond the login screen
<ashley88323> (when choosing Ubuntu - I can boot to windows still)
<ashley88323> Anyone any ideas for where to look for advice?
<BluesKaj> perhaps nomodeset ashley88323
 * kubbz si trying ot xchat
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, ^
<ashley88323> the splash screen was all corrupted
<ashley88323> so this could be very useful
<TJ-> ashley88323: When you say Ubuntu doesn't boot beyond the log-in screen, do you mean you get to the log-in screen and can enter your password and then something goes wrong?
<BluesKaj> oh , so you can get to the login scrn ashley88323 ?
<ashley88323> I can enter a password but it sort of logs in and doesn't really work in that I can't run any programs or connect to the internet
<ashley88323> and the screen is all a bit messed up
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, forget the nomodeset then
<ashley88323> ok - forgotten
<TJ-> ashley88323: That sounds like some kind of system corruption rather than just a graphics issue
<TJ-> ashley88323: Can you get to a text console with Ctrl+Alt+F1  ?
<ashley88323> I haven't tried that - booting on windows just now
<ashley88323> What should I try if I can get it?
<BluesKaj> ash have you tried the recovery kernel in grub , then choose "repair broken packages" in the dialog that eventually appears
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, ^
<TJ-> ashley88323: OK, well that's a way to get to a text console so you can log-in and check the log files. They live in the "/var/log/" directory. I'd suggest looking at "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/syslog" for clues...
<ashley88323> I can't really run any programs or open any winwos
<ashley88323> I was wanting to wipe the dual boot off and re-install it
<ashley88323> Is that easy to do?
<BluesKaj> try the recovery kernel first , ashley88323
<ashley88323> Ok - so is there a guide to doing that?
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, it's the kernel in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> 2nd^
<ashley88323> And what's the grub menu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, i put an alias in my .bashrc right at the end, closed my gedit window and opened a new terminal and the alias doesn't work. If I then do source .bashrc, it works. What gives?
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, , the grub menu should appear after the BIOS screen , if not hold the left shift key down right after the BIOS screen. til the  grub menu appears
<_raven> how to enable tv-out on intel 865G?
<WhereIsMySpoon> by "closed my gedit window" i mean i saved then closed it, ofc
<ThinkT510> WhereIsMySpoon: aliases take effect when you login
<TJ-> WhereIsMySpoon: .bashrc is only read when logging into the VT (terminal) not when you open a new shell
<WhereIsMySpoon> i run my terminal as a login shell
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: TJ- can't you run "source .bashrc" to update it?  WhereIsMySpoon
<ashley88323>  - and when do I get to the BIOS screen - before the dual boot options appear?
<WhereIsMySpoon> zykotick9: every time i open a new terminal, sure
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: he just said he did
<WhereIsMySpoon> that would get a bit annoying tho
<dysoco> Hey, I'm having some problems here... sometimes windows don't show in Alt+Tab, and if I minimize them they don't show in the unity panel... any ideas ?
<dysoco> for example, happening now with this Xchat window
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: i think he was just wondering why it didn't work immediately (it didn't take effect because he was already logged in)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ThinkT510: but i run new terms as a login shell
<WhereIsMySpoon> it should take effect, no?
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: i "believe" if you run "source .bashrc" you don't need to logout/login...
<WhereIsMySpoon> zykotick9: for that particular terminal, yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> for new ones, no
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: yeah, i know, so does he
<WhereIsMySpoon> you'd have to type that command every time you want to have the alias
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: he was wondering why it doesn't take effect after editing the file
<gotwig> Justin Bieber FTW!
<WhereIsMySpoon> ThinkT510: im wondering why it doesnt when im opening new terminals as login shells
<WhereIsMySpoon> is that not the same as relogging?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or am i wrong
<BluesKaj> ashley88323, the BIOS screen has the computer brand with some other keys to for help etc , it pops up right after you boot the pc
<ashley88323> Ok - got that. So go in there and look for grub - then what
<W4sp>  /part #cwm
<TJ-> WhereIsMySpoon: Do those login shells ask you for your password?
<phunyguy> So on all of my Ubuntu workstations I am noticing an anomaly. /usr/bin/X seems to start spiking the CPU after a little while. Is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> you hold the left shift key down as soon as that screen disappears , ashley88323 , until the  grub menu with the OS kernels listed , choose the recover y kernel
<ashley88323> Ok - got it - will try that now
<phunyguy> it is currently using an entire core...
<TJ-> WhereIsMySpoon: Man bash "If Bash is invoked as sh, it tries to mimic the behavior of sh as closely as possible. For a login shell, it attempts to source only /etc/profile and ~/.profile, in that order. "
<TJ-> WhereIsMySpoon: I have all my aliases defined in ~/.bash_aliases and I have that file sourced from both .bashrc and .profile so both styles of log-in pick it up
<dysoco> OK, se arreglo
<dysoco> pero creo que cada vez mas voy odiando Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dysoco> damn, sorry, wrong channel -.-
<dysoco> crap
<joonty> the ubuntu bot knows spanish?
<joonty> that's freaking awesome
<WeThePeople> can i password protect my computer ie. wep or wpa(2) at a motel using wifi
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  wep-wpa belongs to the wifi signal, not to your pc
<acicula> WeThePeople: wep/wpa is something that is enabled on the accesspoint, no way to change that from your pc
<joonty> WeThePeople, do you mean can you encrypt the data you send or receive over wifi?
<phunyguy> WeThePeople: if you mean protecting your traffic that goes in and out, probably not, unless you set up a VPN to home, and proxy through that
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: wouldn't that depend on what wifi the motel offered
<joonty> hehe
<phunyguy> ...like I do at work.
<phunyguy> so I can look at questionable material.
<WeThePeople> joonty, yes
<phunyguy> =D
<islandmonkey> joonty: ubottu: Ingleas?
<islandmonkey> ubottu: Ingleas?
<ubottu> islandmonkey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cecil> hi
<joonty> WeThePeople the only way would be to use only https sites or VPN into another network
<WeThePeople> joonty, would it be possible to ssh to the motel wifi?
<phunyguy> !bot | islandmonkey
<ubottu> islandmonkey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<islandmonkey> phunyguy: Yes I know how to use ubottu :)
<phunyguy> apparently...  ;)
<joonty> WeThePeople it doesn't work like that - WiFi is produced from a router, which (as far as I know) never has ssh access
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  you ssh to a computer, not to a protocol
<joonty> you can ssh while using wifi, if that's what you mean?
<phunyguy> WeThePeople: what yuo are trying to do is probably beyond the scope of this channel.
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  what do you want to do or achieve?
<TJ-> WeThePeople: You can configure a reverse SSH proxy to a public-accessible server so your PC can SSH to it from anywhere and then route all traffic through the encrypted SSH channel to the remote, where it would be routed as normal
<phunyguy> yeah what TJ- said
<phunyguy> it is a simple ssh with port forward
<wrapids> I've recently gotten ST2. I opened a new window (two window instances), closed it and upon opening it again it opens two windows. If I close out of either of them it terminates the program. I opened a third window this morning to see what it would do, and now I have the same problem with three windows.
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, protect the information being sent and received from my computer at a motel using its wifi signal
<WeThePeople> people suggest using a vpn
<rtr> where I can find a full doc for linux ?
<ThinkT510> rtr: does not compute
<joonty> lol ThinkT510
<phunyguy> WeThePeople: /usr/bin/ssh -f -N -D 0.0.0.0:80 {public ssh server}
<TJ-> WeThePeople: openvpn is a great tool for easily configured secure connections
<phunyguy> then point your browser at localhost:80 or something
<phunyguy> via proxy
<WeThePeople> phunyguy, thanks
<phunyguy> I googled that btw... ;)
<phunyguy> =D
<WeThePeople> lol
<joonty> rtr: are you looking for api documentation?
<WeThePeople> sometimes i think that there are professionals hangin around these channels
<wrapids> lol, professionals :p
<joonty> yeh that's a funny thought
<linux> fuck
<wrapids> linux: ikr?
<joonty> erm, i'd rather not
<wrapids> please?
<joonty> it's a public place - very public according to the number of users
<phunyguy> WeThePeople: some of us are, just we don't work for Canonical ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> TJ-: i dont have a .bash_aliases, should i just make one?
<phunyguy> yes
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  if you're from Occupy Something: wifi is never completely safe
<wrapids> I was thinking maybe it was my window manager, but nothing other than sublim does that.
<WhereIsMySpoon> TJ-: even putting them in .bash_aliases didnt work
<phasma> hi, guys. Anybody here familiar with the sis imedia driver, by any chance?
<joonty> WeThePeople, MonkeyDust, especially if it's using WEP
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: you answered your own question when you said you run it as a login shell
<joonty> you may as well get a t-shirt with your password written on it
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: eh?
<phasma> joonty: Not sure you can aireplay-ng -0 a t-shirt :p
<WhereIsMySpoon> joonty: eh?
<WeThePeople> rtr, go to thepiratebay.se and search for 'linux manuals' and download somethin
<joonty> WhereIsMySpoon: unrelated to your conversation :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry :D
<Ashley88323> BluesKay, I have the grub menu (v1.99-12ubuntu5) ive four options - one is recovery mode to Ubuntu with Linux 3.0.0-15generic
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> hang on
<|REM|> Hi everyone.  I have an issue pinging the 1 ubuntu box I have on the network through our openvpn tunnels.  I can ping it locally just fine but not through the tunnel.  This was working fine until about a month ago.  I can ping every other ip through the tunnels so I am wondering if there was an update that changed something on the ubuntu box.  Any ideas?
<us12> hello. can anybody help me with network in ubuntu? I have router in brige mode but cant use internet in ubuntu(((
<Ashley88323> Hi BluesKaj - at the grub menu (and here on irc on my I iPad)
<Ashley88323> I've got four options
<Ashley88323> Plus the chance to edit commands or have a command line
<BluesKaj> Ashley88323, choose "repair broken packages"
<Ashley88323> BluesKaj  - that option isn't there
<Ashley88323> I have Ubuntu, recovery mode, previous Linux versions and d
<Ashley88323> And Dell partition utility
<BluesKaj> recovery mode , then "repair..." , Ashley88323
<Ashley88323> Got it - off it goes
<tinkogeorgiev> hi, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu cloud infrastructure? am having issues installing nova-volume in both vms and lxc?
<rocky> hello
<rocky> can you let me know the command to know where current program is installed?
<rocky> for example i want to know where cvs is installed
<ThinkT510> rocky: there is no one place like on windows
<ThinkT510> !fhs | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Ashley88323> BluesKaj - the details are install libjpeg8 libtagj1c2a and upgrade unity-scope-music stores
<MonkeyDust> rocky  try whereis
<MonkeyDust> rocky  if installed from the repos, look in /usr/bin/
<rocky> MonkeyDust, this is what i was looking for, thank you so much :)
<BluesKaj> Ashley88323, choose yes
<WeThePeople> does linux start a firewall when it boots?
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  use ufw
<henry______> hei,guys.why this does happen:gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_has_show_text_glyphs
<henry______> hei,guys.why  does this happen:gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_has_show_text_glyphs
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  use sudo ufw enable
<Ashley88323> Lots of error messages flashing by
<Ashley88323> Back to recovery menu
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, anyone using chrome/ium able to view the text on www.omgubuntu.co.uk ?
<TJ-> henry______: Have you previously installed self-built libraries in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, 'sudo ufw disable' to turn off?
<Fabianius> ActionParsnip: What text exactly? Like the website?
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Looks broken on chrome for windows
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Nope
<ActionParsnip> Fabianius: any text in the main window
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  yes... status/enable/disable are the three possible
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: so you can't see the text?
<islandmonkey> Not on the main article
<islandmonkey> s
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: thanks, i'll let the guys know
<DJones> ActionParsnip: No text for me either, works fine in IE
<islandmonkey> They already know
<ActionParsnip> cool
<islandmonkey> It just takes a long time for the fix to appear I hear.
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: sounds like Microsoft :)
<islandmonkey> Except they have an excuse.
<islandmonkey> Something to do with server cache or something...
<islandmonkey> Dunno, I'm no webserver expert
<ActionParsnip> I know how to take them in and out of the mix so you can reboot them :)
<vicium\a> Would you reccomend ubuntu 11.04 or 12.04 and x64 or x86 for a ECS? with 2 cores 8 gb ram etc etc ~
<vicium\a> I assume 12.04 x86?
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  12.04 is the latest and it is LTS
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: 12.04 is LTSand supported long after 11.10 is EOL and even after Quantal (12.10) is EOL
<AzzIzzA> vicium\a: x64, not x86 unless you want to be stuck using only 3GB of that RAM
<vicium\a> But i've heard rumors x64 just gives alot of issues?
<ActionParsnip> AzzIzzA: the default Ubuntu kernel is PAE, giving access to 64gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> vicium\a: none at all, 64bit is extremely catered for
<AzzIzzA> ActionParsnip: Fair enough
<Pici> Only 4GB per process though.
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  rumors
<ActionParsnip> Pici: indeed ;)
<vicium\a> Okay, so even if i run applicatioons that only supports x86
<vicium\a> It still runs as smooth in x64?
<ActionParsnip> AzzIzzA: each process will only see 4Gb RAM but the full RAM will be usable
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, does any linux distro utilize 64gb ram?
<vicium\a> With the 32bit library?
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  what do you want to achieve, what brings you here?
<senyb> what is an ECS?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sure, the kernel can access up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit and theoretically up to 4Eb in 64bit
<vicium\a> I want to decide what dist to pick before ordering my ECS...
<zaggynl> so I'm setting ubuntu server edition as a nas
<vicium\a> And i dont know so much myselves so I came here for expertise
<Ashley88323> BluesKaj, no change - login screen has red x instead of icons and the desktop is black with black emptyi icons down the side
<zaggynl> is it silly to use the ubuntu-desktop package to create shares and all that
<vicium\a> Elastic cloud server senyb VPS-ish
<iceroot> vicium\a: the distro you can handle best
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  and what is ECS?
<zaggynl> config files and current server gui tools aren't as refined
<iceroot> vicium\a: please dont host public servers if you dont have GNU/Linux knowledge
<vicium\a> They're private
<vicium\a> :)
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you could just install openssh-server and use SFTP, you don't need a desktop for a NAS
<zaggynl> well yeah
<iceroot> vicium\a: a private cloud?
<zaggynl> that too
<extrasolar> man
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: or install samba and configure samba via /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zaggynl> I could tell the folks that are going to use the nas to suck it and just use WinSCP
<extrasolar> I so badly want to get involved
<extrasolar> more
<zaggynl> smb.conf gives me a headache
<vicium\a> I was just wondering if i can run x86 apps usiung x64 as smooth as in x64 ubu
<vicium\a> So I should refrain from even using ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Ashley88323, hmm, lots of errors definitely indicates a faulty install , IMO
<Jonny1> Is it possible to rip a CD and listen to it at the same time?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: actually, an amd64 CPU usually only has 48 address lines to address 256TB. The idea is to save having the plumbing for 16 address lines that will rarely be needed.
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: I can give the lines to setup a share if its too hard for you..
<vicium\a> So no new user should EVER use ubutu iceroot?
<vicium\a> I have to start somewhere? :S
<zaggynl> sure you can, but I'd like to do it by gui
<iceroot> vicium\a: no new users should administrate a public swerver
<zaggynl> create groups, assign folks to groups, assign groups to shares
<iceroot> vicium\a: open spam relay and other things will be the result
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148827/   that's ALL it is.
<zaggynl> linux cannot do multiple groups per file/folder, so access lists, ugh, or nested permissions
<vicium\a> I'm just going to use it for myselves anyway
<vicium\a> With the exception of a mumble-server
<iceroot> zaggynl: sure you can have multiple groups per file/folder
<vicium\a> Which is passworded.. I dont see how my expertise has anything to do with it
<vicium\a> Yes my server is in a cloud (?)
<zaggynl> iceroot: how?
<extrasolar> what mailing lists are people subscribed too here?
<Ashley88323> I agree - the update I did seems two have mangled things.
<iceroot> zaggynl: posix acls (see "man setfacl")
<zaggynl> right, access lists
<Ashley88323> How best to remove and do a clean reinstall?
<vicium\a> But fine, I'll refrain from using ubuntu since its clearly not catered to new users, stupid logic but whatever
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: what permissions should I set on the /home/andy/Downloads folder?
<iceroot> vicium\a: are you a troll?
<ActionParsnip> Ashley88323: boot to install media, format the storage partitions and install to the space
<rtr> wich program is best for web design for begginers ?
<vicium\a> No you're incredibly rude, just saying
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: depends on what access you want to give
<iceroot> vicium\a: i said, dont host a public reachable server if you dont have GNU/Linux knowledge
<TJ-> zaggynl: If you enable ACLs on a file-system you can do multiple groups/users (mount option "acl") and use {get,set}facl
<iceroot> vicium\a: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> rtr  try Kompozer
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: that is MINE, yours will be different. Think about it
<zaggynl> well yeah
<theadmin> zaggynl: Stuff under your home directory is typically 775 or 774, with you as the owner and the group
<zaggynl> hmm okay
<nb-ben> i am stuck on the loading screen for xubuntu, is there a hotkey to leave it to see what it does in text?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: so you more than likely won't have a /home/andy/Downloads folder, will you?
<WeThePeople> rtr, kompozer is free in the software center
<iceroot> vicium\a: without knowledge people are doing mostly very insecure things (chmod 777, running everything as root, open mail relay)
<vicium\a> iceroot: You do realise that (internet estimation) half of the new ubuntu users comes from the very same position im sitting in?
<senyb> nb-ben : ctrl+f1
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: sure thing ;-)
<vicium\a> I wouldnt run anything as root...
<Ashley88323> ActionParsnip - was hoping to use the windows installer that partitioned the drive for me that worked fine when I first installed
<vicium\a> that what sudo is for :p
<nb-ben> senyb doesn't work :p\
<iceroot> vicium\a: i am talking about public servers, not desktop systems
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: think, then type
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  start with a regular, easy installation, if you want to get familiar with ubuntu
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: did I make a mistake somewhere
<vicium\a> And no im not a troll, i just had a couple of question, sorry guys
<vicium\a> ill stick to win 2008 server
<iceroot> vicium\a: try to learn GNU/Linux first before putting a public server on the line
<vicium\a> Still not a public server........
<iceroot> vicium\a: a server in the cloud is public
<ActionParsnip> Ashley88323: oh wubi, you can use programs and features / add and remove programs in Windows and remove wubi, then redownload the Ubuntu ISO, mount it then rerun the wubi installer
<MonkeyDust> vicium\a  start with the desktop, not with the server, guess you didnt start with windows server, either
<iceroot> vicium\a: because the server has a public-ip
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you asked what permissions you should have on /home/andy/Downloads   when you probably won't even have one.
<vicium\a> fair enough
<Ashley88323> Ok a thanks ActionParsnip
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: ah, just taking it as an example
<zaggynl> goign by your smb.conf, I'd use something similar
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: just make folders you want to share and make an entry like the one I pastebinned for each folder you want to share, you can set the access lists in the lines (see pastebin again).
<zaggynl> okay
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you can then run:   sudo smbpasswd -a username   and make samba users which users can use to authenticate with
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: not hard, plus you will be able to manipulate the shares using SSH and be able to add and remove shares at will in a sleek way
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you will also be able to manipulate any Linux server OS as the skills are generic, so are tranferrable
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: thanks, was looking at the lubuntu-desktop "Samba Server Configuration" tool, which asks for a Unix username when creating a user
<zaggynl> But that isn't needed when manually users?
<zaggynl> *manuall creating users
<alien2> hi everyone
<alien2> can you help me with a window switcher problem?
<MonkeyDust> alien2  let's hear it
<nones_king> hi
<nones_king> >> How are you all ?
<alien2> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the window switcher is just like the ugly Window98 one
<alien2> small icons, no previews for the windows
<Netham45> Will ubuntu boot and install off of EFI, or will I need to re-enable legacy booting to get it to work
<alien2> how can I get the original behaviour back?
<nones_king> Fuck all
<theadmin> Netham45: You might need the grub-efi package and run grub-install manually
<nones_king> hehehehe
<MonkeyDust> alien2  compiz? guess you can change that in ccsm or in myUnity
<Netham45> theadmin, Well, will the installation ISO boot off of EFI?
<theadmin> Netham45: I'd think so
<nones_king> Bay .....
<Dr_Willis> alien2: could be you are using unity2d also
<alien2> how can I find if I am usind 2D or 3D?
<alien2> I am a newbie in Linux
<nb-ben> anyone know of a way to get out of splash screen that doesn't end?
<nb-ben> (I just want to see what it's stuck on)
<vexus> Netham45: it is a problem at this time what did you do on install and which release do you use on what
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ThinkT510> alien2: ps aux | grep metacity
<Netham45> vexus, I'm running Windows 8 right now, I'd like to set up a dualboot using EFI.
<ActionParsnip> alien2: ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity'
 * ActionParsnip uses the Linux standard :)
<ActionParsnip> alien2: what is output?
<ThinkT510> alien2: if you see metacity you are using unity2d
<Netham45> Getting efi running on Windows 8 was an amazing pain in the ass, so I'd rather not jeopardize it if I don't have to.
<alien2> alien     6553  6483  0 16:58 ?        00:00:02 metacity
<alien2> alien     7244  7183  0 17:12 pts/0    00:00:00 egrep --color=auto compiz|metacity
<ActionParsnip> alien2: then its 2d
<alien2> aha
<alien2> can I change this?
<MonkeyDust> alien2  logout, select 3d, login
<bobweaver> ps aux | grep  unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread}
<alien2> I don't have a 3D option
<alien2> just Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D
<Netham45> Ubuntu would be 3D
<alien2> right now I am on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alien2: the Ubuntu option uses Compiz and is 3d
<vexus> Netham45: at the Moment you have to do it with console and it is not realy easy on the frist try i life with Biosemulationlayer install because it works better and easer this time
<bobweaver> alien2,  wht is the output of      ps aux | grep  unity   pastebinit please
<alien2> then why it outputs metacity?
<Netham45> That's disappointing, I'd expect ubuntu to have better support for EFI.
<MonkeyDust> alien2  type alt-f2 and then compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> alien2: maybe it fallsback if youo don't have 3D enabled
<alien2> alien@AT-Alien:~$ ps aux | grep  unity
<alien2> alien     6561  0.9  1.7 451448 105756 ?       Sl   16:58   0:09 unity-2d-shell
<alien2> alien     6562  0.3  0.8 250080 53548 ?        Sl   16:58   0:03 unity-2d-panel
<alien2> alien     6647  0.2  0.2 157856 18128 ?        Sl   16:58   0:02 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<alien2> alien     6718  0.0  0.1  76160 10268 ?        Sl   16:58   0:00 /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<FloodBot1> alien2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alien2> alien     6720  0.0  0.1  89424  6180 ?        Sl   16:58   0:00 /usr/lib/unity-lens-files/unity-files-daemon
<alien2> alien     6723  0.0  0.2  70736 12360 ?        Sl   16:58   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/unity-lens-video/unity-lens-video
<Netham45> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> alien2,  then open terminal and run   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test  -p
<ActionParsnip> alien2: yep, 2D
<bobweaver> are you supported alien2  ?
<vexus> Netham45: if you like to do it you have to use gpt-table formatet by linux because Windows does not use the MBR Part when it makes it itself so Linux partitioning programms cant see anything
<LewisJG> Hello, I am unable to unlock my administration directory for an install using apt-get. I cannot kill the PID that has a lock on it either  "kill:(5134) - Operation not permitted"
<Netham45> vexus, I'm installing ubuntu onto a physically seperate HDD, so that shouldn't be an issue
<extrasolar> su root
<alien2> bobweaver - in what way supported?
<bobweaver> LewisJG,  what is 5134 ?    ps aux | grep [5]144
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | LewisJG
<ubottu> LewisJG: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bobweaver> alien2,  do you get all yes's  ?
<bobweaver> LewisJG,  we wrap th 5 in the [] to tell grep not to give us back the color thingy
<alien2> no, I get a  GLX error
<alien2> missing glx extension
<brucelong> I have a question
<bobweaver> alien2,  that is why you are falling back to Unity 2d it is a save messure
<alien2> and how can I fix this?
<vexus> Netham45: then use gpt but you have to make the efi partion on your own or mount the other one from the windows hdd but the only linux which make it realy itself with full efisupport is Opensuse 12.1 if you want Ubuntu 12.04 you have to setup all on your on with chroot and console mom there was an article on ubuntuuser or so if you like
<bobweaver> alien2,  it is best to test these things  what is output of   lspci -nn | grep VGA
<brucelong> when i  installed ubuntu the last time windoiwswould not shut down properly
<brucelong> when I installed ubuntu the last time windows would not shut down properly
<LewisJG> bobweaver, your solution worked, the ubot's did not. Thank you
<alien2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148867/
<extrasolar> fix what alien2?
<ActionParsnip> alien2: is it a laptop?
<extrasolar> ohhhh I see
<extrasolar> nevermind
<alien2> yes
<alien2> dell xps 15x
<ActionParsnip> alien2: Hybrid graphics chips hate Linux
<bobweaver> alien2,  that is not the output I asked for :)
<alien2> so I've heard....
<ActionParsnip> alien2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionParsnip> alien2: I don't think you will get 3D working and I anticipate a tonne of issues like heat and low battery life
<alien2> true! already there with the heat
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: will samba users have access to any folder I mkdir? what permissions should I have on the folder?
<alien2> bobweaver - that was the output of    lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Edu> Hi Everybody.
<Edu> Well, i had a ubuntu server 12.04 lts installed in Vmware, was my Server and had many applications
<Edu> this weak, i can't connect by ssh  and local, so I just restart and now, the system not start.
<Edu> I try to 'rescue broken system' but unsucessful.  So what i can try ?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: the access you give in smb.conf will dictate the access they get
<bobweaver> alien2,  dont troll me plz
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: so I can just mkdir and point to the folder
<alien2> sorry...
<navatwo> Hi, after a stock install followed by installing the recommended nvidia drivers, I can not boot to my desktop. Lightdm starts, but there is no login. Any advice?
<bobweaver> alien2,  I missed you paste I need glasses :)
<alien2> I have pasted in the pastebin... to avoid flood...
<alien2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148877/
<bobweaver> ok alien2  you have awesome daul cards now you are (guessing) that the nvidia one is not loaded
<alien2> is this the correct output?
<bobweaver> alien2,  you where right and I was a jerk sorry
<alien2> no problem! :)
<bobweaver>  alien2  lets see    lsmod | grep nvidia
<alien2> output: nvidia              10962290  0
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> alien2,  apt-cache policy nvidia-current | pastebinit
<alien2> pastebinit is not installed
<alien2> should I install it?
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: have you tried other sessions?
<ActionParsnip> alien2: oh do, its brilliant
<Marqin> Is any point of learning Ubuntu-Server administration for commercial purposes if Canonical will manage servers cheaper than you? :D
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: other sessions?
<extrasolar> Marqin yes
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: yes, click the ubuntu logo near your nick and select a different session, then log in...
<alien2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148883/
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: can't get there.
<alien2> it's really cool!
<alien2> with pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: you can, its there right before you lo in
<ActionParsnip> *log
<dweez> !_H3ardItThr0ugh_+r@p3vine
<navatwo> No, I can't get a login screen
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: instead of immediately logging in, wait
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: so you boot and get no login screen? Did you enable autologin?
<ubuntu_knoppix_> Hey, guys! This is the first time I have been on this channel. Is this good for linux-development too. I am 10 years old.
<FlaxxBIrD> hello
<ubuntu_knoppix_> Hey!
<nb-ben> ubuntu_knoppix_: it's good for anything
<bobweaver> alien2,  what about lsb_release -c  && uname -r
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: This isn't my computer, but yes, my coworker just said yes. >.<
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_knoppix_: sure, there is also #ubuntu-devel if you want development
<ubuntu_knoppix_> Thanks!
<FlaxxBIrD> im new on bt4
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: sigh
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: I agree.
<ActionParsnip> FlaxxBIrD: backtrack isn't supported here
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: Anyway to get rid of that?
 * shazbotmcnasty sighs louder 
<FlaxxBIrD> ah
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:   killall -u $USER
<alien2> Codename:	precise
<alien2> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<FlaxxBIrD> u know a channeL?
<ActionParsnip> FlaxxBIrD: #backtrack-linux
<ubuntu_knoppix_> I don't know GTK+, but I can make some command line apps.
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: you will then get the login screen, select the Unity2D session and log in
<DJones> !backtrack | FlaxxBIrD
<ubottu> FlaxxBIrD: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bobweaver> great alien2  you are using the 295.40-0 we are in the 300 now-a-days :)
<FlaxxBIrD> #backtrack-linux
<bobweaver> alien2,  have you thought about a different ppa lie xorgers ?
<bobweaver> like *
<alien2> I don't know about xorgers.... t is it?wha
<ubuntu_knoppix_> I love ubuntu! I used 8.04 as my first version and I still use it now!
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_knoppix_  post that on #windows, please :p
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> alien2,  it is ppa with some " newer" software mostly but not limited too graphic drivers
<ubuntu_knoppix_> LOL!
<DJones> ubuntu_knoppix_: We use this channel just for support issues, any general chat is better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_knoppix_> Ok, bye!
<bobweaver> alien2,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<bobweaver> alien2,  see how all the nvidia-current stuff is in the 300's
<alien2> yes, it is true... but last week I have installed ubuntu on this machine for the first time, with the same driver I have now
<alien2> and everything worked...
<rafaelsoaresbr> do you known any alternatives to tsocks?
<alien2> do you think it is safe for me to try updating drivers?
<bobweaver> alien2,  maybe something in the nux lib got updated ?
<MonkeyDust> !info tsocks
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.2 (precise), package size 301 kB, installed size 704 kB
<bobweaver> alien2,  nux is what is used to render unity (kinda)
<bobweaver> !Nux-5.0.0
<bobweaver> !info Nux-5.0.0
<ubottu> Package Nux-5.0.0 does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> Oo
<ActionParsnip> !info nux
<ubottu> Package nux does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> that would not bee good
<ActionParsnip> !find nux
<ubottu> Found: doc-linux-html, doc-linux-text, grub, initramfs-tools, libhyphen-dev, libnux-2.0-0, libnux-2.0-common, libnux-2.0-dev, libselinux1, libselinux1-dev (and 240 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nux&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bobweaver> !info libnux-2.0.0
<ubottu> Package libnux-2.0.0 does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> I am done with the pbot
<bobweaver> bot *
<zaggynl> sorry to bother again ActionParsnip, I get the following with "sudo smbpasswd -a joe": Failed to add entry for user joe
<ThinkT510> !info libnux-2.0-0 | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: libnux-2.0-0 (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 887 kB, installed size 2466 kB
<alien2> no I should install libnux-2.0-0?
<alien2> so*
<bobweaver> Nux is a OpenGL based widget toolkit and canvas used to create user interfaces, similar to GTK+. At a high level, nux is broken down into 3 libraries. nux core nux graphics and nux core
<bobweaver> thanks ThinkT510
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: got it.
<moracabanas> hello, what is the driver to use 3d or minimun 2d aceleration for VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family in 12.04? i dont know if openchrome enables 3d... Tanks you
<bobweaver> alien2,  it sould be installed but if it cannot render it drops to unity 2d which still uses nux but replaces some of the rendering with QT
<alien2> I see
<bobweaver> unity 2d still need libunity-<version number> and also nux
<zaggynl> ah, it _does_ need a system user
<bobweaver> alien2, if it was me I would upgrade the mods and see if that works if not you can always revert back
<alien2> so the best shot would be that ppa you mentioned
<zaggynl> I guess I'll give that user /bin/false and no password if he's only going to use samba shares
<alien2> how can I upgrade mods?
<bobweaver> alien2,  with out getting deep into why things are not rendering and reading a bunch of logs , lets try this shall we
<bobweaver> alien2,  open terminal
<alien2> opened
<bobweaver> alien2,  then press ctrl+shift+t
<loconut> so, I have a bluetooth adapter and a bluetooth A2DP receiver.. I was just in sound settings for my bluetooth a2dp receiver (Ubuntu 12.04) and accidentally set sound mode from A2DP to off. It has now disappeared from my devices list in "play sound through". I've unpaired and repaired and it shows as connected but doesn't appear as a sound device anymore. How do I reset this?
<bobweaver> you should now have 2 tabs open correct
<bobweaver> alien2,  ^^
<Jagst3r15> i only have irc open and two normal webpaged (no flash) and chromium is at 150% cpu usage
<Jagst3r15> webpages*
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: does 2D work ok?
<alien2> ok
<ThinkT510> Jagst3r15: that is impossible, you can only use up to 100%
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: multicore systems show usage like that, its dumb
<bobweaver> alien2,  now this is imporant that you rember that key combos ok becuse you are going to loss dektop for a min or two and only have terminal ok
<islandmonkey> ThinkT510: It isn't for multi-core systems
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: run:  top      what is the highest use of CPU?
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: wow, that is dumb
<alien2> ok
<islandmonkey> ThinkT510: gnome-system-monitor shows CPU usage per core
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: tell me about it, makes hell for monitoring too
<alien2> I will write them down
<bobweaver> alien2,  to switch programs Alt+tab   open new terminal tab shift+ctrl+t    rember these
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip 170
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: no, what is the name of the app
<Jagst3r15> chromium-browser
<alien2> ok
<bobweaver> alien2,  now for some reason (QT bug blahblah blah ) we have to kill unity 2d 2x so
<bobweaver> killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread} && killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread}
<bobweaver> then press alt+t to get back to terminal
<bobweaver> and back to xchat
<bobweaver> or what ever irc client you are using
<alien2> pidgin
<Sidewinder1> No wonder.
<bobweaver> alien2,  might be best o right these down in steps
<alien2> true
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip any idea what it might be? :x
<cloudegeek> when i checked out it iwconfig it is showing it on eth2 ,how it can be wlan0 or is there any problem
<alien2> can we go on private?
<alien2> this looks important...
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: kill the browser then rerun it
<bobweaver> alien2,  1) remeber hot keys  2) killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread} && killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread}    3) get back to terminal and run    unity
<cloudegeek> alien2: I advise to go with irssi it best
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip ok brb
<bobweaver> alien2,  what what libunity is telling you and watch for seg faults of goolge "shit that unity says "
<loconut> how do I get my device to reappear in the sound devices list?
<bobweaver> sorry about the moulth
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip thanks that worked
<alien2> ok...
<alien2> this is it?
<bobweaver> alien2,  this will tell you what is hangging you up and then report back to us if we can change a couple things fast so be it if not then update the drivers (mods )
<alien2> ok
<alien2> I will start doing this now
<sambagirl>  good morning. i cant recall for whatever reason this morning why i cannot recall how to navigate to my home directory in filezilla? can someone help me?
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: hey my wi-fi is owrking but one problem it showing it on ethernet port is there any solution how to improve it
<bobweaver> cool just remeber that you need to kill unity 2d 2 x some times more
<bobweaver> you will know when it is gone thoyu
<alien2> :)
<alien2> ok
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip maybe you can answer this. I switched to chromium because when I click show bookmarks in google chrome it crashes every time. any idea what that mgiht be?
<alien2> thank you!
<bobweaver> cloudegeek,  what like on eth0 ?
<bobweaver> np alien2  well see you back here soon
<sambagirl> nevermind :D
<alien2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148925/
<alien2> this is what it is saying
<alien2> on killall
<bobweaver> cloudegeek, what does /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules    say ?
<loconut> this is ridiculous. so it seems that because I accidentally changed a setting I've forever lost my bluetooth audio setup.
<loconut> what bullshit
<alien2> what does that mean?
<alien2> should I use sudo?
<bobweaver> alien2,  ps aux  | grep [u]nity
 * NoFace hello everyone
<bobweaver> paste bin that alien2  that means that unity 2d is not running
<alien2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148933/
<bobweaver> alien2,  tip we put the [] in the unity to make sure that we tll ps aux Not to look for grep its self
<alien2> oh, thanks!
<bobweaver> alien2,  kill 6561 &&  kill 6561
<ActionParsnip> alien2: could try:   echo "UNITY_FORCE_START=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/environment > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> alien2: reboot to test
<alien2> bash: kill: (6561) - No such process
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  +1
<alien2> ok
<alien2> I am rebooting! thank you 'till next time!
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: its a !wfm though but its easy to reverse
<alien2> thanks all!
<alien2> :)
 * ActionParsnip wishes compiz would die off
<bobweaver> yeah ActionParsnip  I am just so use to testing unity 2d and writign qml for it that killing it and restarting has become 2nd nature to me lol
<MonkeyDust> comiz is nice for show-off screenshots
<MonkeyDust> p
<ActionParsnip> it causes more grief than its worth
 * bobweaver wispers something about waylen 
 * bobweaver ducks 
<Ascavasaion> I tried to access a website and it says I need Flashplayer or Adobe 9.  HOw do I get them installed and running because neither worked.  According to Synaptic I have flash nonfree installed.  but it is not working.
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: wait i am pasting all things to you ! i need some time !
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  install adobe flashplayer
<LewisJG> Cant seem to use apt-get for anything, keep getting depends errors
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<bobweaver> Ascavasaion, make sure that ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed
<bobweaver> Cloudgeek DO NOT paste that
<ActionParsnip> LewisJG: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: oh i for me paste mean paste.ubuntu.com
<compdoc> LewisJG, did you install many packages by hand, without using apt?
<bobweaver> cloudegeek,  NO
<bobweaver> NO paste at all
<unknown___> how can i save my external usb disk after took a a little drop , i try to browse the disk with win 7 but it only shown from manage option as invalid disk
<Chamunks> Hey can i remove apport
<bobweaver> I do not want to see that and you should not want other to see that cloudegeek
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: okay got it , oh i see that is confidential
<Chamunks> One of the things that I like about linux is none of these silly pop ups from winblows and now we're gonna start having them?
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: try foremost, much easier to just buy new and restore from backup
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: so i can edit those files with that command
<bobweaver> see the line that say (last line)   KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<marty2> am requesting a willing person or persons please help me get X properly configured. I have tried multiple things to no avail. Thanks. (SiS 671/771 stuck at 1024x768 but supports 1440x900)
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148957/
<unknown___> ActionParsnip,foremost!
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: yes
<MonkeyDust> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<unknown___> explain more
<LewisJG> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148961/
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-mozilla      then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<unknown___> ubottu answer me  i will try that ,thx ActionParsnip
<ubottu> unknown___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> change it to be what you want and or back it up /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.bak tehn touch 0-persistent-net.rules   and restart your computer
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: Lucid desktop support dies in April 2013, I suggest you upgrade soon
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Um, let me try that.... Wish me luck.
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: ubottu is a bot
<bobweaver> cloudegeek,  when you are using or shuting sown and restarting that file get generated by networkmanager (cough cough airmon-ng )
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: why not do some research and fid ot what foremost is, instead of asking people
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: thanks man you are rock star
<Chamunks> or even better can I make apport report silently?
<MonkeyDust> unknown___  and ubottu is a girl and so is never wrong on anyting
<unknown___> :)
<bobweaver> Nope cloudegeek  you are :)
<ActionParsnip> LewisJG: ok and can you please pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Will do, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> unknown___: why not use your backups? Much easier... and guarantees data
<cloudegeek> bobweaver: ok oh my goodness ! that might be work i gonna to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: that lotwill give you 64bit flash for your 64it OS, should be ok
<unknown___> ActionParsnip , thx i am searching on google right now :)
<ozpy> I run ubuntu 12.04 on Acer Aspire 5336-2752. The backlight is not on
<bobweaver> of cource it is going to work linux does what you tell it that you want it to do , granted not always easy to tell linux what to do :)
<bobweaver> cloudegeek,  ^^
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: tried the boot option: acpi_osi=Linux 
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: or:   acpi_backlight=vendor
<ozpy> ActionParsnip, how to try that pal?
<LewisJG> ActionParsnip, Have received a "Not all updates can be installed" error  Asking me to run a partial upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<marty2> am requesting a willing person or persons please help me get X properly configured. I have tried multiple things to no avail. Thanks. (SiS 671/771 stuck at 1024x768 but supports 1440x900)
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: If the sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin works without activating the partner repo does that mean it was already activated previously?
<ActionParsnip> LewisJG: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148968/
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: yes, thats where the package comes from :)
<bobweaver> Ascavasaion,  is ubuntu-restricted-extas installed or medibuntu ?
<bobweaver> Ascavasaion, sorry about the spelling
<Ascavasaion> bobweaver: I am the wrong person to ask.
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okies, busy downlaoding the adobe-flashplugin.  thank you.
<moracabanas_> hello, what driver should I use to enable 3d aceleration or minimun 2d on VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family for Ubuntu 12.04? i don´t know if openchrome works fine. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: should be a bit better
<bobweaver> Ascavasaion,  ubuntu-restricted extras has all that and a bag of chips left ofer likeeula fonts and java and what not
<ActionParsnip> moracabanas_: you won't get 3D accel with that chip
<ozpy> actionparsnip thank!
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: try one then the other, then bot together
<ActionParsnip> *both
<LewisJG> ActionParsnip, Do i put that into a file and run it?
<urlwolf> with nividia drivers, changing desktops become very slow after ~1day uptime. Can someone replicate?
<shiva> i am not able to connect wireless network
<shiva> ?
<ActionParsnip> LewisJG: or you can run it line by line, your choice
<bobweaver> shiva,  open terminal and enter in    lspci -nn   && lsmod && rfkill list all            then pastebin that for us to see
<islandmonkey> !wireless | shiva
<ubottu> shiva: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> shiva: what wireless chip?
<urlwolf> going from nouveau to nvidia, then try to come back to nouveau breaks my system, can anyone replicate?
<bobweaver> sorry urlwolf no propratary drivers are fond on this system
<bobweaver> found *
<Nickey> hi all, I am doing some research related to desktop search tools, in particular tools that gives control on where the search index is stored, and if to use one at all. Any tips appreciated.
<triune> I think I have found a bug.... the lowlatency kernel is not being updated in tandem with there generic kernel. lowlatency is currently at 3.2.0-23 and generic 3.2.0-29. I've talked to some others who support the claim that the two should be of the same version number. Is anyone aware of this or should I file a bug report?
<bobweaver> Nickey,  what do you mean by search index ?
<moracabanas_> And what driver should I use to enable  2d on Ubuntu 12.04?  I don´t know if this information is valid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Nickey> bobweaver: some search tools does an exhaustive search, going through all files again each time, others build an index, and search through the index instead, which is much faster, but may be a security vulnerability.
<shiva> 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<shiva> 	Soft blocked: no
<shiva> 	Hard blocked: no
<shiva> 2: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<shiva> 	Soft blocked: no
<shiva> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> shiva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiva> 3: hci0: Bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> triune: if you suspect abug, report it :)
<triune> ActionParsnip: right... but the bug reporting process said to ask in #ubuntu first! :)
<en1gma> lol
<LewisJG> ActionParsnip, same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148979/
<Nickey> bobweaver: there is also a difference in which tools only search for metadata such as file names, dates, etc. (indexing those), others also look INSIDE each file, and builds index from the whole information.
<ActionParsnip> shiva: run:  lspci | grep -i network     what is output?
<bobweaver> Nickey,  I use "find"  to search files or directorys
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I am back, and it worked perfectly.  Thank you.
<Nickey> bobweaver: yes, and I want to make a comparison table of which tools does what (which are using an index, and if they are, which of them allow for disabling it, etc.)
<moracabanas_> I need a driver to enable  2d on VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family Ubuntu 12.04.  I don´t know if this information is valid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome. Could someone help me? thanks
<Nickey> bobweaver: further on the comparison: which offer to place the index elsewhere, for example inside an encrypted file container, which allows several indexes, one per mount point, etc.
<bobweaver> Nickey,  you have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles   dtill not sure if I understand thou
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: np dude :)
<auronandace> moracabanas_: i don't think that card can do 3d
<venkat> hi
<venkat> how to compress files (creating .rar /zip)
<bobweaver> venkat,  right click file and compress then change the type
<bobweaver> venkat,  you will need to install rar if not I say go 7zip
<ActionParsnip> venkat: right click the file  / folder in nautilus
<lbourn> anyone here install windows8 on virtualbox with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> lbourn: i'd check the virtualox for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> well, the website
<ceed^> venkat: For rar and 7zip you need to install them before you can use them. 7zip is the better choice these days
<LewisJG> ActionParsnip, same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148979/
<bobweaver> venkat,  what I mean by 7zip if you do not know is make sure that it is installed open ubunut soft.... creed said it ^^
<Nickey> bobweaver: yes, I know of that one, looking for more tools, and some people who know them and can answer some quick questions about how their index function is working
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | LewisJG
<ubottu> LewisJG: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<venkat> bobwaver, I am installing 7zip now
<bobweaver> Nicky I know most them tools but not sure If I can help
<ActionParsnip> venkat: sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar p7zip-full p7zip
<ceed^> venkat: 7zip is readily avalable on that other platform some are using (Windows) also, so it's easy to share files with those folks.
<Nickey> bobweaver: I am particularly interested in finding comparison articles or blog posts etc. that focus on the security aspects of the indexing
<bobweaver> Nickey,  google foo that up I would say
<bobweaver> Nickey,  you know about google hacks ?
<Nickey> bobweaver: in particular, which tools let us turn off indexing, and which has a gui where we can change the location of the index, so it is placed for example inside an encrypted container (just a mount point / symlink / etc.)
<moracabanas_> i need help with VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family drivers to improve gpu performance. I don´t need 3d aceleration because it is said to be imposible on this card. Maybe this site is helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Nickey> bobweaver: yes, I have been googling for it, but have not found enough information yet
<bobweaver> Not sure Nickey  sorry some one else will know thou
<ActionParsnip> moracabanas_: you may need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make it work at the res you desire. They aren't great chips at all
<shiva> Module                  Size  Used by
<shiva> binfmt_misc             6587  1
<shiva> rfcomm                 33421  6
<shiva> sco                     7885  2
<shiva> bridge                 45614  0
<FloodBot1> shiva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiva> stp                     1655  1 bridge
<bobweaver> !pastebin | shiva
<ubottu> shiva: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> moracabanas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149004/   something like that
<ActionParsnip> shiva: who asked for that?
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  I did :/    [11:15] <bobweaver> shiva,  open terminal and enter in    lspci -nn   && lsmod && rfkill list all            then pastebin that for us to see
<en1gma> has anyone here used "remastersys" to make live cd's?
<bobweaver> up
<bobweaver> yup *
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: looks like the pastebin bit was missed, its why I put it in caps sometimes ;)
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  noted thanks :)
<andreu007> что это?
<tbendubois> I attempted to install something using a script yesterday and it failed mid-install, could it be collorary that I start the 12.04 server today and the networking functions do not work?
<bobweaver> !rs | andreu007
<ubottu> andreu007: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<bobweaver> er what is russian
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DJones> bobweaver: They've left anyway
<venkat> Hi, I have a problem, My microphone is not responding with ubuntu.
<venkat> It was working fine.
<savior> Just thought I'd drop by and say that ya'll talk like fags and your shits all retarded
<physically_fit> hey, what's a good Twitter client? I need something that reloads my timeline automatically
<bobweaver> physically_fit,  there are qml twitter programs that use api to twitter to load up sycronisticly using xml live data
<physically_fit> bobweaver, i want a client to install on my computer.
<bobweaver> physically_fit, http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qdeclarativeexamples.html   << example comes with qt-creator out of the cox
<bobweaver> that will install on phone mac windows linx symbian embed linux
<bobobobo> I cannot kill a running process, I've tried running "kill 3619", but it remains open. Can someone help me kill the process/program?
<physically_fit> bobweaver, i want a simple solution
<bobweaver> physically_fit,  I will build and upload binary ?
<Lukas1321> I need help for 8.04 Server running OpenVPN-AS on VMware. Port Forwarding works but the server keeps refusing connections.
<bobobobo> The status of the program is TI
<bobobobo> Is there a way to force it to close?
<bobobobo> it is opened as /usr/bin/elinks
<Golfgeo> Hi all, got a question... Have a fresh 64 but install here and am installing skype 64 bit via the commandline (direct from skype.com)... But, it has unmet dependencies so I did apt-get -f install.... and now it needs to install all sorts of i386 (32 bit) libraries??? what's that all about?
<en1gma> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in precise
<szal> Lukas1321: tried #ubuntu-server already?
<Golfgeo> *but=bit
<Lukas1321> szal: no, but thanks
<ffisch> hi
<Lukas1321> I need help with 8.04 Server running OpenVPN-AS on VMware. Port forwarding works but the server keeps refusing connections
<ffisch> i am having problems installing ubuntu on my dell optiplex 745
<Lukas1321> tried #ubuntu-server, chatroom is full of people but no one's answering
<ffisch> apparently it does not like my NIC
<giorgio> !list
<ubottu> giorgio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ffisch> i have a broadcom 57xx gigabit controller
<giorgio> ciao
<miniuser> hello. where are all the daemons listed that get started on system boot? i mean which file is responsible for starting all services/daemons on boot?
<giorgio> no
<giorgio> !list
<giorgio> ciao
<BluesKaj> ffisch, is it installed o you're just having probs connecting to the internet
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> !list
<ffisch> oh sorry, i termed that wrong. yes, it is installed
<rf_c0d3d> hello
<BluesKaj> ffisch, ethernet or wifi ?
<ffisch> here is my lspci output: http://pastebin.com/UGCYH7Lv
<ffisch> BluesKaj: ethernet
<ffisch> ethernet works with wixp but not ubuntu
<ffisch> *winxp
<whh> hello
<whh> anybody install nvidia driver success on dell N5110?
<whh> help!
<hw4ng3r> i have a 4 year old asus with nvidia geforce 9600
<hw4ng3r> i had to back roll to version 173
<hw4ng3r> then back up to current and it seems to be working
<whh> how to ?
<whh> my card is 525m
<win-fail> can i backup all entire disk with ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !backup | win-fail
<ubottu> win-fail: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<win-fail> thank you ThinkT510 i'll go to read this :)
<ffisch> so is it impossible to get ubuntu to play nice with my NIC?
<win-fail> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> ffisch, I see you have a pci ethernet card , in the terminal , sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ffisch> BluesKaj: you want me to do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"?
<ffisch> right?
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> brb rebooting into ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ffisch, yes in the terminal
<TJ-> Netham45: I've created a Python test script for the wubi source so they can easily check that all the URLs are valid
<Netham45> Awesome.
<TJ-> Netham45: thanks for reporting it
<Netham45> Can you make Wubi work w/ Windows 8's bootloader while you're at it? :D
<TJ-> Netham45: sure! it's a cynch :p
<Netham45> :P
<TJ-> Netham45: just give me a year :D
<Netham45> lol
<physically_fit> bobweaver
<physically_fit> bobweaver were you the one who tried to help me with a twitter client?
<physically_fit> i left the channel bobweaver
<northflow> lol
<physically_fit> why are you all laughing?
<BluesKaj> physically_fit, not all
<physically_fit> i found a good twitter client for ubuntu
<bobweaver> physically_fit,  I will be uploading program in about 30 min there are other search ubuntu software center in the mean time
<physically_fit> bobweaver, friend
<physically_fit> bobweaver, this is a good one Hotot
<ffisch> BluesKaj: i'm sorry, i forgot to copy the command you wanted me to do
<ffisch> could you tell it to me again?
<physically_fit> bobweaver, it has many features
<MichelFP> could not run grub-install /dev/mapper this is a fatal error
<MichelFP> what am i doing
<abcddd> anybody can tell me how to remove MAIL icon in taskbar, i removed thunderbird and empathy but it is still there :(
<ffisch> BluesKaj: poke
<MichelFP> i'm installing ubuntu alongside windows 7
<MichelFP> and i have a RAID1 hd
<BluesKaj> ffisch,  sudo ifconfig eth0 up , or , sudo dhclient eth0
<ffisch> oh
<ffisch> sudo dhclient eth0 loops forever
<ffisch> i already tried it
<BluesKaj> ffisch, really ?
<ffisch> yeah, why?
<ffisch> does that mean i am connected?
<BluesKaj> ffisch, then run ifconfig first , then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<MichelFP> BluesKaj: can you help me?
<MichelFP> :<
<ffisch> BluesKaj: ok
<ffisch> brb reboot
<BluesKaj> !raid | MichelFP
<ubottu> MichelFP: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tking> hi
<wN> MichelFP: that looks like a device mapper device. grub should be installed on a disk
<wN> (i think)
<MichelFP> i tried /dev/sda
<MichelFP> didn't work
<wN> MichelFP: what is your boot partition?
<MichelFP> also i'm a total novice on linux
<BluesKaj> MichelFP, did you see my post above about raid?
<MichelFP> wN: reading
<crlcan81> I've already asked this once, and instead of actually being told how to properly take care of the issue I was told to pick a different desktop shell. Frankly any other I've used I don't like, and I've used all the ones available for Ubuntu 10.04. I just don't like gnome panel. Don't know how but I've actually gotten it to shut off once before, but don't know how I did it. Can someone just tell me how to make sure it doesn't restart? I use
<crlcan81> the glx aspect of cairo dock, since honestly it provides just as much if not more with better features.
<wN> MichelFP: is your raid hardware raid or software?
<MichelFP> hardware
<terse> Hi, all. Whenever I kill wpa_supplicant it spawns again with new PID.. How can I figure out what is causing this?? maybe some process tree viewer??
<talsamon> hello, i have no 1280 x 1024 resolution ?? ubuntu 12.04,
<wN> MichelFP: i believe the links above were relating to software raid
<cdavis> talsamon: You might need to install a restricted driver
<wN> MichelFP: i may have missed your original problem. what trouble are you having?
<ikonia> MichelFP: is it hardware raid on your motherboard
<physically_fit> Hotot is awesome
<BluesKaj> MichelFP, if you have more than 2 HDDs and you're installing ubuntu on it's own drive then , grub should install on that drive in / . also run sudo update-grub to load the windows mbr link  into grub
<talsamon> hmm
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: hey again trouble now it's showing iwconfig on eth1 , now what to do
<ffisch> BluesKaj: : this is what happened: http://pastebin.com/W4pemcBj
<cloudgeek> !irc history
<ffisch> what should i do now?
<cloudgeek> any link for irc history
<cloudgeek> !
<cloudgeek> of this channel
<ikonia> !logs | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ffisch> BluesKaj: poke
<rckrd> so i have a few questions about ubuntu server or servers in general, is this the appropriate place?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, what does: "ip route" show in terminal
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: i will try it and tell you ;-)
<savior> Just thought I'd drop by and say that ya'll talk like fags and your shits all retarded
<savior> kthxbai
<crlcan81> ...what was that?
<ffisch> brb rebooting
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: after shuting it down should need to edit again using same command to any other interface
<cloudgeek>  I am here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/15/ , how i can find my previous conversions of today only if any body can guide me
<ikonia> cloudgeek: browse to the channel, then the date, and read the text
<bwlang> looks like likewise open is now defunct… what are people using to do integrated auth with AD?
<crlcan81> Does anyone here know how to actually permenantly shut off gnome panel? Basically keep it from restarting? I'm having something like someone else was with another piece of program, where it never stopped respawning with a new PID.
<hw4ng3r> can someone direct me to where i can get some info on speeding up wifi speeds with an Atheros 928x card? I've been getting terrible up/down speeds on wifi...
<cloudgeek> ikonia: let me do it
<crlcan81> I honestly find gnome panel to be the only thing about gnome I don't like, I'm using the glx cairo dock implimentation.
<crlcan81> at least on 10.04 that is.
<uffs> Hello
<crlcan81> since 10.10 and up has a bug last time I checked, with alc 887 and 888 onboard audio codecs.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/PS33W82P
<ffisch> it doesn't do anything.
<DPJ_NA> does anyone know why "sudo apt-get install php5-ldap" returns broken packages or if I am using the wrong version for my webserver using PHP 5.3.2 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<bekks> DPJ_NA: Could you please pastebinit the complete error message?
<BluesKaj> ffisch, the command is route -n
<ffisch> oh
<ffisch> s "ip route -n"?
<bekks> "route -n"
<ffisch> *s => so
<BluesKaj> and it just gives the IP of your gateway/router modem
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> so do you want me to do it?
<BluesKaj> route -n
<cloudgeek> my wi-fi interface is showing me ethernet port on eth1 , how i can chnage it to wwan0 , last  i chnage it from eth2 to wlan0 now it become eth1 , how i can i fix it
<DPJ_NA> bekks: http://pastebin.com/R6p4mFub
<ffisch> ok, brb reboot.
<bekks> cloudgeek: Why is the name of your interface important?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, why keep rebooting
<BluesKaj> well , if it sees the gateway then you should be able to connect
<hw4ng3r> any suggestions for slow wifi web browsing/downloading?
<BluesKaj> gr he's om windows
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: to get into linux
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, ah right
<ffisch> im in windows
<BluesKaj> gr33n7007h,^
<ffisch> ok, so, brb
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's abios setting for pci nics
<ActionParsnip> hw4ng3r: try disabling ipv6
<hw4ng3r> thank you
<ActionParsnip> hw4ng3r: also try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null     then retry the web
<cloudgeek> bekks: man ! it give me problem in airodump , not becoz of name ,if it is eth1 means it using ethernet port ! i want chnage that wi-fi port that why it's name imp
<tking> hi pls how do i convert pdf file to PDR file for kindle
<meshelton> Hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> tking: let me search
<bekks> tking: kindle accepts PDF files without problems.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: hey man you can help you know my problem! i also search that command in logs but can't found ! so can repeat now it's move to eth1
<ActionParsnip> tking: can the kindle read html?
<meshelton> I'm having a problem with laptop, periodically it will poweroff without reason, it doesn't seem to be running the normal shutdown procedure and it doesn't look like it's overheating, at least it doesn't feel hot. Anyone have any suggestions about what to do to find out whats going on?
<resno> meshelton: is it areboot?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  I am sorry I am knee deep in c++ atm Now what is going on ? you changed the backed up the file made a new one and rebooted ? then came back and it was still wlan = eth0 ?
<DPJ_NA> mshelton: does the HDD make any clicking noises when this happens?
<meshelton> resno: What is areboot?
<resno> meshelton: reboot.. typo
<meshelton> DPJ_NA: it's a solid state drive
<ffisch> ok'
<meshelton> resno: it does reboot
<meshelton> DPJ_NA: So I don't hear anything from teh comp when this happens
<ffisch> http://pastebin.com/D9ssDZkx
<ActionParsnip> meshelton: have you tested your RAM using memtest86+ from Grub?
<ffisch> thats what i get from route -n
<DPJ_NA> mshelton: didnt relize it was a SDD you wouldnt hear anything at that point.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: i mash up ! it gives me again problem , okay can you repeat that command again to edit there name !
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: one more thing when i iwconfig than it show me wwan0
<meshelton> ActionParsnip: no I haven't
<meshelton> So i probs check the memory?
<cloudgeek> not wlan0
<ffisch> gr33n7007h, BluesKaj: poke
<ActionParsnip> meshelton: i would
<Emi> please help in ubuntu 12.04 have internel error how i can recover from that
<bekks> cloudgeek: Why is that name important?
<meshelton> ActionParsnip: cool, i'll try and come back with the results
<meshelton> thanks
<merck> stupid question: can i run a GUI application locally with ssh -x from ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: you can use wicd and you can tell the app the wireless device you want to use.
<ActionParsnip> merck: yes
<s> sk
<DPJ_NA> does anyone know why "sudo apt-get install php5-ldap" returns broken packages or if I am using the wrong version for my webserver using PHP 5.3.2 on Ubuntu 10.04? or how I can install php5-ldap?
<merck> ActionParsnip: is it bad practice to develop applications on a server?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  this file is generated by Network Manger so if you make a backup of it and make a Empty new file with the same name and reboot Network Manager will re-create the file on its own
<ActionParsnip> merck: run:  export DISPLAY=:0.0      then run your GUI app and it will appear on the display of the system you connected to.
<bekks> merck: Basically, yes.
<Guest43321> #reprap.no
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/D9ssDZkx
<cloudgeek> bekks: okay wait let me give the exact problem !
<tking> hi pls how do i convert pdf file to PDR file for kindle
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, it's not detecting anything what version of ubuntu?
<merck> bekks: so i should develop on my local machine and push code to the server?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: 11.10
<ActionParsnip> merck: you can edit the configs and such then use the client system to connect to the service. I don't see why not
<Emi> "system progam problem detectd" dis dialoge box coming when i start my ubuntu 12.04 what is the actual pblme...pls help meee
<ffisch> i do have 12.04, just downloaded it today, but have not installed it yet. the livecd wont connect to the internet either
<bekks> merck: I've never seen someone developing stuff on a server.
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, one more command to see if I can Help: type: lspci -vs `lspci -v | grep -i Ethernet | awk '{print $1}'` | grep "Kernel driver"
<crlcan81> Is there anyone who can tell me how to disable gnome-panel from starting? All I find online is removal of the package, hiding the panel, but leaving it running, or trying a different desktop enviroment on Ubuntu. I've tried all the desktop shells out there, and Gnome is the only one I like, the only thing I don't like is panel. As I said once before I use glx dock implimentation of cairo dock. No other shell has provided that kind of usabi
<crlcan81> lity, plus I'm used to gnome anyways.
<ActionParsnip> Emi: what is the outpt of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: could add a startup item to run:  killall gnome-panel
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: i am not on backtack linux , let me download it
<crlcan81> ..it restarts.
<ffisch> ok, rebooting again
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: backtrack isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: it;s supported in #backtrack-linux
<Emi> what is lsb_release -sc?
<crlcan81> I've tried killing gnome panel repeatedly, and in all honesty it just keeps restarting.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: then you need to configure it to not
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip:  I am saying that , I am not using back-track linux , read my paste carefully i am using 12.04
<merck> bekks: so whats the general form of development?  Code on a laptop or something and then push code to the server using something like github
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: then why mention it?
<bekks> merck: Code on a developers machine, test it on a test server, fix bugs, deploy it on a testing environment machine, fix bugs, deploy it on a production machine.
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: becasue of wicd , that come deafult on backtack-linux , not with ubuntu i need to install it
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: what backtrack has installed as default is irrelevant...
<bobweaver> cloudgeek,  because backtrack needs to turn of wireless and backtrack was also started as kde
<merck> bekks: very helpful, thanks
<pranjal710> .
<crlcan81> That's what I want help with, HOW to configure it to not restart.
<crlcan81> I've looked online and it doesn't give any details.
<crlcan81> Which is why I'm back here again.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/uTViCCkC
<ffisch> the driver being used is tg3
<ffisch> which is the right one according to broadcom
<denys_> got here little annoing lag. Now I'm typing with my capslock on. AND NOW I HAVE IT TURNED OFF. anyone had such an error????
<ffisch> denys_: I have had it in windows before. rebooting should fix it
<DPJ_NA> How can I install php5-ldap onto 10.04 server
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, type: sudo modprobe bnx2 thants the driver you need for broadcom netxtreme
<crlcan81> I've already been through the gconf-editor and disabled any panel loading through that, not sure what else I'm missing.
<crlcan81> inside gnome session that is.
<denys_> <ffisch> yeah, I understood that...lol :D
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: do you have the file /apps/panel/toplevels
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok, and then what?
<gr33n7007h> dhclient eth0
<ffisch> sudo dhclient eth0?
<crlcan81> I'll hunt to see if I do.
<ffisch> ok
<denys_> I need to uninstall bad codecs, where can I do it?
<ffisch> rebooting
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: http://www.lamnk.com/blog/computer/remove-gnome-panel/
<denys_> software centr?
<ActionParsnip> denys_: sure
 * crlcan81 points out he's already DONE that, thanks to another piece of information online, basically it's the SAME stuff, just posted somewhere else.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: see #4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335067
<DPJ_NA> How can I install php5-ldap onto 10.04 server PHP 5.3.2
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-ldap lucid
<ubottu> php5-ldap (source: php5): LDAP module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.15 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install  php5-ldap
<crlcan81> For some reason I don't have 'sessions' listed on my preferences, and I can't find it on menu editing..
<crlcan81> I'm using 10.04 here people, said that once if not twice already.
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: Yeah that doesnt work at all.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: try running:  gnome-session-properties
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: Returns broken pkgs
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: Can you pastebin the output please
<DPJ_NA> bekks: http://pastebin.com/R6p4mFub
<crlcan81> it just loads startup applications.
<denys_> so, I deleted all what can be with my video codecs(players, etc) and when I wanna instal vlc playe here what I get
<denys_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<denys_> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/TdahN3Rm
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: are there tabs at the top?
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/R6p4mFub
<crlcan81> only two
<crlcan81> which is the same problem I've had already
<crlcan81> it only lets me access the ones that startup, not currently running, and options
<denys_> cant whatch video at all. but in browser it works great(
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  apt-cache policy php5-ldap phpapi-20090626
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<blendedbychris> I have ubuntu running on fusion and anytime it suspends the time gets screwed up. How can i keep it up to sync?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, blacklist tg3 module the use the bnx2 module
<uffs> hi
<uffs> I can't get my wifi working
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: in gconf-editor  look for /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/
<crlcan81> .....
<ActionParsnip> uffs: what wifi chip?
<uffs> my issue appers to be http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<crlcan81> I ALREADY DID THAT
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: I CAN READ LOWER CASE TOO
<crlcan81> How many times do I have to repeat myself?
<crlcan81> You guys just keep telling me the same stuff I've already found myself, or can't access.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81:some people have said to simply rename the gnome-panel binary, should work
<uffs> besides, I can't get it working through each of those advices
<agoodm> is there a method for fixing the truncated dns issue on 12.04 when the host has a large amount of records?
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: how many people are helping you on this issue exactly?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: sorry was afk
<uffs> so when wl module is enabled
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: how to blacklist tg3?
<uffs> rfkill list says
<uffs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149115/
<crlcan81> You've 'helped' me on a few things before, and when it comes to gnome-panel, honestly all you guys keep giving me the same damn information, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.
<crlcan81> Which DOES NOT HELP
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, whas it tg3 or tn3?
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: no, how many people on this particular issue, right now?
<ffisch> tg3
<uffs> and when it's b43 is enabled
<crlcan81> I've gone through five or six different pages, in my browser, all saying the same crap.
<superbbbfab> hi
<jazzkovsky> how to ccess the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<uffs> it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149134/
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: tg3
<fidel> !ot > jazzkovsky
<ubottu> jazzkovsky, please see my private message
<crlcan81> I'm getting sick of it.
<superbbbfab> i'm not able to configure playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: again, how many people are helping you with your gnome-panel issue right now?
<crlcan81> Currently you, but again, it's not really help if your'e telling me the same shit I can find on my own, which does not actually HELP.
<superbbbfab> wine desktop default is too small
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: so where do 'you guys', come from when it is ONLY me? Can you explain that please....
<crlcan81> I'm not just talking RIGHT NOW
<uffs> so it's a bit of progress, but the led is still orange (off, that is)
<ActionParsnip> superbbbfab: make it bigger in winecfg
<crlcan81> I've had multiple people in the same channel, here, at various times, all tell me the same shit, WHICH DOES NOT HELP
<fidel> !repeat > crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: keep it family friendly please
<fidel> ;)
<IdleOne> crlcan81: Please mind your language
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so how do i blacklist tg3?
<mz|`> we can not replace all brains, there.
<crlcan81> So it's not helping if you can't actually do anything for me.
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/kdvT1D2e
<uffs> my wifi card is BCM7321
<crlcan81> ....
<uffs> on HP probook 4720s
<superbbbfab> hi action, i m not able can you help me?
<crlcan81> Again it's not help if you're just leading me in giant circles.
<uffs> on ubuntu 12.04
<piglet3> exit
<crlcan81> Which you guys have, over all the times i've tried to get help.
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: then you are using a 3rd party source. I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<crlcan81> Which isn't quickly, it's over HOURS.
<jazzkovsky> fidel: ty
<uffs> stop this cunt-off, will you
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, sudo sh -c "echo "tg3" >> /etc/module.d/blacklist.conf"
<ffisch> ok
<crlcan81> And not only that, this wouldn't even BE an issue, I'd be on 12.04 even though I can't stand Unity, if the alc 887 and 888 bug didn't exist.
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: I am not sure what that means
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so blacklist it and then do modprobe bnx2 and then dhclient eth0?
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: you aren't using the ubuntu version, you have added a PPA to get a different issue and it is causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: you don't have to use unity in 12.04
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, no
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: of PHP?
<crlcan81> .......
<ffisch> oh what do i do then?
<crlcan81> It's the least problamatic for me.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: you can install Xubuntu and it's not even install, nor is it installed in Kubuntu 12.04, nor is it installed in Lubuntu 12.04
<ffisch> after blacklisting
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, then do: echo 'bnx2' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<mz|`> or use i3wm.
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, after blacklisting
<crlcan81> I've tried ALL of the different available shells for Ubuntu, Unity is the one I hate the least. Just as Gnome is the one I have the least issues with.
<ActionParsnip> DPJ_NA: you have the php53.dotdeb.org ppa enabled. I suggest you use ppa-purge and remove it
<crlcan81> Considering the ONLY issue I have is not being able to keep gnome-panel shut off, that's saying something.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: if you install Lubuntu you can kill lxpanel and it will not respawn
<crlcan81> Again, I've tried all the different shells, and I DON'T LIKE THEM
<mz|`> crlcan81: ever tested awesomeWM or i3WM ? or enlightenment (e17) ? all ?
<crlcan81> ....
<crlcan81> yes I've used them.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so like this? http://pastebin.com/QL9Gsz6q
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: if you are killing lxpanel it won't be the shell
<crlcan81> all of them.
<mz|`> ok, go for windows !
<mz|`> :)
<crlcan81> I've done e16 though, because 17 is still too developmental for...
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yes
<crlcan81> Why do you think I'm ON Ubuntu? Because I normally use windows but I currently can't
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, then reboot you linux box
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: rebooting ;-)
<crlcan81> Ubuntu is my desktop, Windows is my gaming OS
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: if you use lubuntu, kill lxpanel and launch the dock or whatever you use it will be the same
<crlcan81> No it won't
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: what you use gaming is irrelevant
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: oh and after rebooting what?
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: why do we care what you use Windows for, or that you even have it installed?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, dhclient eth0
<ffisch> dhclient eth0?
<crlcan81> I've used lxde and it is NOT the same as Gnome.
<ffisch> ok
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: how is it of value to your issue
<ffisch> brb
<ffisch> i'll tell you what happpens
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, kk
<crlcan81> It isn't, I was pointing out to MZ that I DO use Windows
<BluesKaj> ffisch, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: so why mention it?
<crlcan81> Because MZ did
<Guest60273> ActionParsnip, WOW take a chill pill buddy
<TJ-> crlcan81: From what I read, a residual gnome-panel can be caused by having something like wingpanel installed - it uses gnome-panel
<ffisch> BluesKaj: ok
<agoodm> anyone got a fix for the truncated dns issue in precise?
<superbbbfab> someone can help me with playonlinux?
<ActionParsnip> agoodm: tried a different DNS server?
<crlcan81> If I'm a gamer, what reason would I have to use Ubuntu if I had the option to use Windows?
<crlcan81> Seriously?
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: so why is using LXDE and loading the dock different?
<TJ-> agoodm: you have a bug reference for that?
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: LXDE is coded using GTK, so you can run all your Gnome apps without issue
<crlcan81> Commands, menus, the LOOK.
<agoodm> AcidRain2012, I modified ubuntu so it didnt use its internal dnsmasq as it was slower than my local resolver... my local dns server resolves the addresses fine for other clients
<agoodm> TJ-, yes sec
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: but all you are using is the dock, so it will look the same
<jazzkovsky> how to remove and reinstall unity?
<crlcan81> No, it won't.
<DPJ_NA> ActionParsnip: That did it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jazzkovsky: sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity*
<agoodm> TJ-, 327364
<crlcan81> I've used lxde and it doesn't load my xchat the same, it doesn't load my browser the same
<TJ-> bug #327364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327364 in glibc (Ubuntu) "DNS lookup fails if there are too many records records (e.g. smtp.googlemail.com)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327364
<jemadux> how to make google hangout to work with firefox ??
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: then you are stoping yourself from getting the desktop functionality you desire for the sake of a look, I have no other advise
<crlcan81> because when I ran it the 'theme' for the windows and such, metacity in gnome, not sure what in lxde, do not look the same.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: your call dude
<crlcan81> Well when that 'look' allows me to SEE things properly, it sure  DOES matter.
<crlcan81> I use a white on black, because black on white is harder on my eyes.
<crlcan81> That may seem like a small thing, but when you can't see that well, it sure becomes pretty big.
<crlcan81> Even now, with glasses, what is being typed here sometimes gets fuzzy.
<crlcan81> So yes, LOOK matters to me.
<crlcan81> When it provides functionality.
<TJ-> agoodm: I'm having difficulty reproducing that bug using the examples given. Do you have any other examples?
<cbx33> hey there all!
<asgard20032> Anyone here has experience with inadyn or ddclient?
<cbx33> quick question - is jack multithreaded?
<extrasolar> just ask the question
<ActionParsnip> hi cbx33
<agoodm> TJ-, sec phone call
<TJ-> agoodm: OK
<cbx33> and the "percentage" it shows for the DSP load
<cbx33> only seems to show one "core"
<cbx33> ie....it says 17% and in top, one of my cores is loaded to 17%
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/z3JZfE66
<cbx33> Hi ActionParsnip
<jazzkovsky> ActionParsnip: semms i misunderstood. --reinstall  seems to be an invalid option
<ffisch> directory nonexistant :/
<ActionParsnip> jazzkovsky: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename    note there is a space between get and the minus signs but NOT a gap between the minuses and the word reinstall
<jazzkovsky> ActionParsnip: ty :)
<ActionParsnip> ffisch: echo "blacklist tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, +1 ^^^^
<ActionParsnip> easier
 * BluesKaj wonders why a blacklist required , can't the pci nic be enable as default in the bios ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ^
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, echo "tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: no idea, i was just getting what the user wanted to achieve
<ffisch> BluesKaj: ???
<ffisch> I only have one NIC
<ffisch> and its on-board
<BluesKaj> it's a pci nic correct , ffisch ? it's listed as a pci card in your laspci
<BluesKaj> lspci rather
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, basically you need the bnx2 driver for that NIC
<ffisch> what does pci mean?
<gr33n7007h> and not the tg3
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok
<cbx33> is jackd 1.9.8 = jackd2?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so after i get the tg3 driver blacklisted, do "echo 'bnx2' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"?
<ffisch> and then reboot
<ffisch> and then attempt to connect
<ffisch> right?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, so follow them commands again using echo "tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null then echo "bnx2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules the reboot then dhclient eth0
<agoodm> TJ-, I can cause the issue on of all possible host named www.xvideos.com (nsfw!)
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok
<superbbbfab> hi
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, should work fingers crossed
<agoodm> there have been other domains causing it but cant find one off the top of my head
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok
<ffisch> rebooting
<BluesKaj> really , Peripheral Component Interconnect , or a separate card for that function as opposed to the onboard chip
<cbx33> oh - another important question guys - is there a decent virtual midi keyboard
<cbx33> that i can play with a computer keyboard?
<TJ-> agoodm: On 12.04 Precise I can't reproduce that, querying both the local dnsmasq and an external bind9 named
<agoodm> TJ-, I just tried querying my local bind9 and it didnt work then I tried googles dns 8.8.8.8 and it worked
<agoodm> argh :P
<TJ-> agoodm: Hmm! are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<agoodm> 64 bit ubuntu on laptop, 64 bit centos 6 on the gateway server
<TJ-> agoodm: Not that then; 64-bit here too
<agoodm> TJ-, on the gateway server the same query works OK from localhost
<meshelton> ActionParsnip: I was having trouble with my laptop rebooting for no reason. Ran the memory checker thing from grub and it said no errors
<TJ-> agoodm: What packages/versions provide the name servers that show the failure?
<StZ> Ubuntu 12.04, is it possible to force a window (in this case pidgin IM's) to open in a certain workspace?
<agoodm> TJ-, let me attempt updating the bind version on the gateway to see if the issue was resolved with a patch
<agoodm> y
<meshelton> StZ: I don't think there is an easy straightforward way
<ActionParsnip> agoodm: means your other DNS sucks
<StZ> Too bad, thanks anyway
<TJ-> agoodm: I'm trying to trace any mention of it upstream
<meshelton> StZ: im pretty sure you'll want to check the gnome shell documentation though
<agoodm> :( it shouldnt its a server with a similar config to many out in the field... quite perplexing, hopefully update fixes...
<meshelton> StZ: I could be completley wrong, I've looked for something similiar to that for cinnamon but couldn't really find anything
<agoodm> ive got about 100 users using similar server setups without reported issues
<agoodm> wonder if its actually the forwarding servers ive chosen that sucj
<agoodm> suck*
<bean> agoodm: I've done a fair amount with bind, mind re-stating the problem for me?
<TJ-> agoodm: try "nscd -i hosts" to invalidate the local DNS cache
<pc500> Does ubuntu ever reboot automatically by default  (updates, anything?)
<TJ-> bean: bug #327364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327364 in glibc (Ubuntu) "DNS lookup fails if there are too many records records (e.g. smtp.googlemail.com)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327364
<mrdn> pc500: no
<agoodm> on my ubuntu machine when I query my local bind im getting truncated responses when the host has a lot of entries, ie lots of A records
<jazzkovsky> after an update, my precise pangolin refuses to load unity. (currently using finch.) reiinstalling unity didn't help.
<pc500> ok so somethings jacked with the computer then, it was like it jsut shut down
<pc500> While in a large file copy
<bean> oh, interesting.
<ffisch> ok, i did    echo "tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null      and then     echo "bnx2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<agoodm> TJ-, on ubuntu?
<ffisch> and then rebooted
<TJ-> agoodm: Yes
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: i don't want to distrub , but i done all you tell and reboot let me know what i done ,  i made changes  in gksudo getdit  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cloudgeek> then rebbot it
<ffisch> but when i did dhclient eth0 it didnt work like last time.
<TJ-> agoodm: bean I found this from 2005 Redhat glibc but that's upstream a long time https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=161181
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 161181 in glibc "resolver fails to handle truncated UDP replies" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<ffisch> i did modprobe bnx2 to see what was going on and got
<ffisch> http://pastebin.com/Gy6ePagM
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: current state is eth1 is my 802.11 , airodump-ng giving me error let me explain more and clear more claer all things till than keep working on your task
<gr33n7007h> 1 sec im checking
<agoodm> TJ-, its a centos 6 box, just updating it now and the update servers seem slooooow
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: i rebooted and did dhclient eth0 and that didnt work so i did modprobe bnx2 and gotr this http://pastebin.com/Gy6ePagM
<BluesKaj> ffisch, sudo modprobe bnx2 , you need permissions to load the driver
<ffisch> BluesKaj: what about the warning?
<ffisch> BluesKaj: it sounds like tg3 is not being blacklisted
<jave> hello
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, you forgot the blacklist in front of tg3    echo "blacklist tg3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ffisch> oh
<ffisch> ok
<bean> agoodm: heh, yum repos are really slow.
<ffisch> so do it again?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, sorry my fault
<ffisch> ok
<gr33n7007h> yes please
<ffisch> so ill try it again
<ffisch> brb
<ffisch> rebooting
<agoodm> bean, quick to download but taking a long time to actually start downloading which is annoying :(
<jave> I'm trying to upgrade a 9.04 install but its surprisingly difficult. Im trying the "alternate" cd method to version 9.10
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: b2b ,rebooting , got some idea let me put it on
<jave> is there a known working method?
<agoodm> http://pastebin.com/v5qvtW2A
<sajjad> is it a support group
<sajjad> ?
<wilee-nilee> jave, first be make sure you are backed up, really a fresh install is the fastest and most reliable OS most likely but look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<agoodm> there disable fastest mirror plugin so it uses a different mirror, much better
<jave> wilee-nilee: okay, I think I already read most of that.
<nb-ben> hmm I just installed gnome-shell but I cannot get it to work properly on my dual monitors
<nb-ben> it works fine only when I run it on a single monitor
<gzy> hi, my partition just got remounted as readonly after a "journalling error" should I just restart? it's never happend before.
<wilee-nilee> jave, cool, I would do a fresh install but that is me I never upgrade.
<gzy> is there something i should do before restarting, as long as i still have internet access and a working system?
<wilee-nilee> jave, that is easy for me as I have little in the multiple OS that are on the Hd the stuf I want is on externals.
<uffs> So I'm still tackling with my bcm4312 card on ubuntu 12.04
<cloudgeek> on ubuntu 12.04 it is giving me error with airodump-ng  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149201/
<jazzkovsky> after updating, my precise pangolin doesn't load the starting screen. Instead I get a shell prompt. Any ideas how to fix this?
<uffs> I've installed wl from scratch following http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<TJ-> agoodm: bean: I've just read a post on the bind-users mailing list suggesting that if DNSSEC is in use the replies can be bigger than 512 bytes, triggering the issue
<wilee-nilee> uffs, you have seen the wiki?
<ghabit> Hello. I have two lines @ /etc/rc.local . First is 'sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload' second is 'exit 0' .  But after boot minidlna is not working. But I can start it myself with 'sudo service minidlna force-reload'. Advise me please.
<agoodm> TJ-, yes I am using dns sec
<DemiStar> Hello Everyone!!!
<uffs> and now `rfkill list` looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149197/
<TJ-> agoodm: try the same query with dig's -dnssec
<uffs> and there is a new eth1 interface in iwconfig
<uffs> but the led is still orange (off)
<nico__> hi
<uffs> and network-manager-applet is still unaware of no wireless
<uffs> wilee-nilee: yes I did
<wilee-nilee> cool
<jazzkovsky> by starting screen i mean the login screen
<agoodm> TJ-, do you mean dig dnssec xvideos.com ?
<DemiStar> I have a "Black Screen" issue after upgrading Nvidia Driver.... how can I fix using live CD, as I cannot even do
<DemiStar> alternate login screen
<agoodm> this being a dnssec related issue would make sense to me since dnssec isnt enabled on any client systems yet...
<agoodm> http://pastebin.com/nMMSD1QL
<BluesKaj> DemiStar, black screen after or before login screen ?
<agoodm> dig +dnssec works great
<agoodm> without truncated
<cloudgeek> anybody can help getting problem with airodump http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149201/
<i0x71> hey,  i am seeing a large number of packets being dropped on the interface, however the udp errors in netstat -us and retransmits in netstat -st arent growing, is there any other way to find out which packets are being dropped
<nico__> salve
<TJ-> agoodm: bean: this might be relevant: https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2011-April/007181.html
<DemiStar> BluesKaj, it's before login, after grub boot  screen
<TJ-> agoodm: +nocdflag I think?
<TJ-> agoodm: or is it +nodnssec ? I get confused
<iElectric> hi! any idea how to tell network-manager to save wifi password for current use and not globally and thus not ask for root password?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iElectric> for current user*
<Dr_Willis> jmm
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset |DemiStar
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<miceiken> How do I check diskspace? :p
<TJ-> iElectric: On nm-applets Wifi properties tab, deselect "Available to all users" might be what you need
<agoodm> TJ-, I did dig +dnssec xvideos.com to get that result
<agoodm> without the dnssec part it just truncates and fails on ubuntu
<iElectric> TJ-: but that's specific for a network
<iElectric> I want to set it globally
<TJ-> miceiken: in a terminal: "df"   or "du </path/to/check/usage>"
<TJ-> agoodm: Solved then
<miceiken> TJ-, any way to not get in bytes?:P
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  what's airodump?
<TJ-> miceiken: check "man df" and "man du" for options. For du you can get human sizes with "-h" and a summary with "-s"
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: here is what i did after rebooting: http://pastebin.com/4T0j4wPC
<ubottu> DemiStar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> agoodm: Thanks, good to know
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: and then this is my blacklist.conf
<ffisch> http://pastebin.com/HC45Fzb7
<ffisch> maybe i have to refresh it or something?
<pc500> mrdn:  - Ok, digging through the logs it says "critical temperature reached, shutting down"
<pc500> Any way to disable that?
<ffisch> like update grub, maybe this needs a command for changes to take effect too?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<cloudgeek> MonkeyDust: airodump is freak kind of thing ! just google it out might be get it ! it is something that use oriendted only
<pc500> mrdn:  - Everytime I copy a large file batch it does that.  I know the laptop is a piece of junk, but it works fine in other OSes even with its temp issues
<TJ-> pc500: Open it up and clean out the heatsink and fan!
<agoodm> TJ-, is the way to resolve this to disable dnssec on my local resolver or something?
<pc500> TJ-:  - Sometimes it just heats up, I do not know why and it's not consistent, but it suggests a fan/controllr type issue
<MonkeyDust> agoodm  this is a family friendly channel, don't ask advice on that kind of sites
<pc500> Economically, it's not worth fixing though
<pc500> It works fine
<TJ-> pc500: Or, if the fans don't seem to spinning up when using Ubuntu, investigate the thermal cooling controls side. In the past there were a spate of systems that wouldn't run their fans with Ubuntu. That was 4 years ago though
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: , BluesKaj , if you have anything else for me to try, please /msg me. i am going to be afk for a few minurtes ;-)
<BluesKaj> ffisch, did you run sudo dhclient eth0
<agoodm> MonkeyDust, on my first mention I mentioned nsfw, secondly I am only using that hostname because its one that triggers the issues and no other reason
<Aidas> Hello
<pc500> TJ-:  - And the system is that old (or older)
<pc500> :)
<TJ-> pc500: I've saved countless systems by simply cleaning all the dust out of the fans/heatsinks using compressed air and a paintbrush
<DemiStar> ubottu, Thank you, I'll check it out, anything I can do as a Temp fix with Live USB
<ubottu> DemiStar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> agoodm  don't mention that kind of sites here
<DemiStar> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ffisch> BluesKaj: yes i did
<pc500> TJ-:  - I've sprayed air in the fan/heatsink pipe and related areas, but that's about it.  It's intermittent and doesn't seem to be related to a current load
<ffisch> nothing happened
<TJ-> pc500: I have 10+ year old notebooks here, they keep going strong with a little TLC (clean them with the compressor occasionally)
<pc500> some days it gets hot, other days it doesn't
<BluesKaj> ffisch, and what does network manager say when you try to connect with it.
<pc500> Almost like it just doesn't turn on, but I never cared.
<ffisch> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/4T0j4wPC
<ghabit> Hello. I have two lines @ /etc/rc.local . First is 'sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload' second is 'exit 0' .  But after boot minidlna is not working. But I can start it myself with 'sudo service minidlna force-reload'. Advise me please.
<Aidas> I have some problems with my ubuntu on my notebook, after last reboot, nvidia drivers stopped working, and resolution stuck on 800x600 instead of 1280x800 and i dont know what to do, is there anyone who can suggest me something?
<ffisch> I have uninstalled network-manager
<TJ-> pc500: Probably you'll find it happens when some process hogs the CPU for extended periods. You can check using "top" in a terminal window. You can also install a sensors package to monitor temperatures
<pc500> TJ-:  - Anyways, I just need to get this data off at this point.  Other oses like Windows 7 work fine
<ffisch> BluesKaj: I have uninstalled network-manager
<pc500> Yes it feels "warm" on my lap, but works ok
<pc500> I just need something temporary quite frankly.
<ffisch> BluesKaj: here is my blacklist.conf http://pastebin.com/HC45Fzb7
<TJ-> pc500: Try the package xsensors that has a GUI you can put on-screen to watch the temperatures at least
<agoodm> TJ-, I disabled dnssec on my local resolver yet the issue still seems to persist for 'that host name' on my ubuntu box :-/
<BluesKaj> ffisch, always use sudo modprobe bnx2
<TJ-> pc500: Yes, I saw you said that, which is why I think its more to do with the OS not operating the fans effeciently
<jazzkovsky> sorry for reposting. I'm not sure if I made myself clear, though. using precise pangolin. for some strange reason, after updating and rebooting, i don't get any graphical interface anymore (i.e: no login screen, no unity ...). any hints?
<ffisch> BluesKaj: ok
<TJ-> agoodm: did you clear the local cache?
<Aidas> anyone?
<ffisch> BluesKaj: will that fix it?
<agoodm> using the nscd thing?
<TJ-> pc500: whats the make/model?
<pc500> TJ-:  - Lenovo w500
<TJ-> agoodm: yes... worth a shot!
<bitbuzzer> hi ppl. I'm installing an app (sublime text 2) via the net, downloading a tar.bz2 file. Is there a way to install it so that it "registers" with the OS, and shows up on Search?
<agoodm> TJ-, yes an its the same
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, try putting a couples of lines in rc.local
<ffisch> ok
<BluesKaj> ffisch, that command loads the driver , your blacklisted driver looks like it's in use
<ffisch> do you have lines for me?
<TJ-> pc500: see http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion-Knowledge-Base/Why-is-W500-hotter-when-running-Linux-Thinkpad-General/ta-p/313730
<ffisch> oops, gtg for a bit bbl
<TJ-> agoodm: I think you'd have to run a network trace (wireshark) and check what's going on, on the wire
<Aidas> cool chat :D
<pc500> ok well I can disable the graphics (I don't care about it)
<Aidas> whazzza
<Aidas> :D :D
<ffisch> BluesKaj, gr33n7007h : bbl
<ffisch> afk
<agoodm> TJ-, yeah I agree
<TJ-> pc500: also see LP bug #751689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu) "ThinkPads overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751689
<BluesKaj> ok , too many cooks ...I'll back off for now
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, sudo -i; nano /etc/rc.local; rmmod tg3; rmmod bnx2; modprobe bnx2; save then reboot
<jeyabal> jjs
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, STRESS make sure exit 0; is at the bottom of the lines
<s_> j /#reprap.no
<s_> join /#reprap.no
<Slart> bitbuzzer: what kind of system are you running? graphics card? what happens when it starts up? it just goes to black? errors on a text screen?
<bitbuzzer> Slart: ubuntu 32bit, the app starts fine, but when I hit the (Windows) key to do a search in the system, it doesnt see it.
<bitbuzzer> Slart: I usually just extract it to my home folder, and run it from there, but when I install packages they are "registered" in the searc
<ghabit> Hello. I have two lines @ /etc/rc.local . First is 'sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload' second is 'exit 0' .  But after boot minidlna is not working. But I can start it myself with 'sudo service minidlna force-reload'. Advise me please.
<TJ-> bitbuzzer: You'd need to install a .desktop file for it
<Sagenth> I am trying to install java, downloaded from oracle's website.. v1.7. I downloaded the rpm and converted it using alien.. installed using software centre, but I need to know its directory that it is installed to. I need help finding the installation directory. Please help
<bitbuzzer> TJ-: newb....not sure how to do that.
<bitbuzzer> TJ-: I'll google it...thx
<OerHeks> !java | Sagenth
<ubottu> Sagenth: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: hey it works , my wlan0 yep , airodump starts working yeah
<TJ-> bitbuzzer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: you help me a lot
<Slart> bitbuzzer: bah.. sorry.. got the nicks mixed up.. that question wasn't for you..sorry... but to at least give you something for your trouble =) Have you looked at checkinstall? I've got sublime text installed myself but I didn't bother making a package out of it
<OerHeks> Sagenth, i cannot support alien/rpm troubles.
<Sagenth> I need the jdk I am trying to use netbeans
<Sagenth> trying to fix a problem launching netbeans in fact
<bitbuzzer> Slart: what is checkinstall? does it create packages?
<lesshaste> is it possible to invert a black on white pdf to make it white on black?
<Debolaz> Sagenth: Try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Brady> Hey guys, I'm trying to get WebGL to work but all I get is a white screen
<Brady> I have the latest version of chrome
<Brady> and integrated graphics
<Brady> intel 4 series
<Sagenth> ubottu I have all those installed already, I am trying to install the ones directly from Oracle opposed to these openjdks. Netbeans freezes on the splash screen when loading and I figure this may be a way to fix it. I am trying to expend all troubleshooting routes
<ubottu> Sagenth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> bitbuzzer: yes, it creates packages from source code, if I remember correctly.. not sure if it handles binary stuff that isn't compiled
<Brady> I also have restricted extras installed
 * Debolaz pokes Sagenth
<Sagenth> Debolaz, I have all those installed already, I am trying to install the ones directly from Oracle opposed to these openjdks. Netbeans freezes on the splash screen when loading and I figure this may be a way to fix it. I am trying to expend all troubleshooting routes
<Brady> any ideas?
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Sagenth> lol didn't realize it was a bot
<Debolaz> Sagenth: That *is* the one from Oracle.
<Sagenth> It doesn't appear to mention the directory of the installation. I need to point Netbeans to the jdk manually
<Brady> anyone here have trouble with webgl but eventually get it working?
<bitbuzzer> Slart: alright, seems like the safer / easier route here is to skip the packaging and just use it :)
<nb-ben> anyone running gnome-shell with proprietary nvidia drivers?
<nb-ben> meh. brb
<Slart> bitbuzzer: yes. that's what I'm planning on doing.. I think it pretty much keeps to its install directory so it shouldn't be that hard to purge if you want to
<Peetee> nb-ben: driver installed but not used :)
<Sagenth> Debolaz, alright well I will install it anyways. Hopefully it will be in the /usr/lib/jvm/ directory once installed
<Sander^home> Is there any software to take a video of a window in ubuntu?
<morsnowski> yes
<yeats> Sander^home: check out recordmydesktop (and recordmydesktop-gtk)
<morsnowski> Sander^home, or istanbul. it's even in the repo
<Sander^home> What's best?
<morsnowski> which ever works best for you :)
<ffisch> back
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, sudo -i; nano /etc/rc.local; rmmod tg3; rmmod bnx2; modprobe bnx2; save then reboot
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so add this to rc.local? http://pastebin.com/qQJgbYT6
<Brady> Hey guys, what's the best way to go about getting drivers for my integrated intel chipset?
<ffisch> does rc.local already have anything in it?
<ffisch> or am i creating a newfile?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, STRESS make sure exit 0; is at the bottom of the lines
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, it's already there
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: what do you mean?
<ffisch> about exit 0?
<_skpl> can someone help me? i installed ubuntu 12.04 to a usb drive and now when i remove the drive and try to boot into windows from my hard drive i ge an error and a grub rescue prompt.
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, put them 3 line above the exit 0;
<gr33n7007h> in the rc,local file
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ah ok
<ffisch> so put them right above "exit 0"
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yes
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> exit 0; is already there?
<morsnowski> _skpl, my guess is you installed grub to the usb drive
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yes
<Brady> _skpl doesn't look like you installed it to boot from usb only
<morsnowski> _skpl, and had grub change the mbr of the local disk
<morsnowski> lol
<Brady> _skpl you'll have to boot into ubuntu and change grub to point to windows
<_skpl> Brady, how do i do that
<Brady> you hosed your windows boot loader
<Brady> boot into ubuntu
<_skpl> im in ubuntu
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: after editing rc.local, reboot and do sudo dhclient eth0?
<Brady> google how to dual boot ubuntu and windows
<Brady> it should show you how to get grub to point to windows
<ghost_cz> hello i'm having my time with empathy, need help
<IdleOne> _skpl: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober
<Brady> You want to change the config
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yes
<ffisch> and then try googling something?
<ffisch> to test my connection?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, then ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<IdleOne> _skpl: os-prober will check for other OS'es and add them to grub so you can chose them at boot time
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> should dhclient eth0 loop forever?
<ffisch> or will it finish
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, no, it's looping because it cant assign an ip address
<ffisch> oh ok
<ffisch> rebooting
<_skpl> IdleOne, the problem is not loadingw indows from grub, i can do that, but when i disconnect the usb drive the hard drive wont load windows, i get a grub rescue prompt
<ghost_cz> hello, i need help with EMPATHY
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, ok
<Brady> oh
<IdleOne> _skpl: ah, in that case you need to fixmbr with your windows disc. see ##windows for more help with that
<morsnowski> _skpl, yes it starts from the main HD but then looks for the boot dir on the usb drive
<Andril> hey ActionParsnip, still got the issue with Vuze package not updating in 12.04
<_skpl> IdleOne, thank you
<Brady> is there a grub option that will allow it to ignore the missing usb drive?
<ghost_cz> how do i get attention here?
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: you ask your question and wait patiently :)
<morsnowski> ghost_cz, just shouot really loud
<ActionParsnip> Andril: all I can advise is look for a ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ghost_cz> :D, well i just have doubts that anyone has seen my question
<SolomonKane> !atom
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: we see you
<ghost_cz> :), u know empathy IM?
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: Please ask your real question. We can't help if we don't know the problem
<Andril> ok
<Nickey> hi all, anyone here who has some insights into Desktop Search Tools that allow to use one index per mount point, and can be set to store indexes inside encrypted containers?
<SolomonKane> I have an asus netbook here and im trying to install from a USB.  The installer isnt detectig the hard drive.  It is not listed in fidsk -l or df, eiher.
<ActionParsnip> Nickey: updatedb stores one for all
<ghost_cz> its gonna be little longer, the problem is i cannot login to my facebook chat with empathy, i disabled all authetication functions in fb, yet no luck, perhaps it might be caused by my password which contains special characters
<SolomonKane> I have an asus netbook here and im trying to install from a USB.  The installer isnt detectig the hard drive.  It is not listed in fidsk -l or df, eiher.  Any ideas?  The installer is only finding the USD partition.  Help?
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: I don't use empathy but aiui you need to allow the application in FB before it will let you connect
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I'm trying to use my new all-in-one machine to scan using Simple Scan, but it's telling me "no scanners detected". I have installed the printer drivers from the control panel. How do I get it to scan? Thanks.
<zloz> how to disable "/msg" before "*Serv" message?
<zloz> can some one help?
<IdleOne> zloz: which client?
<zloz> qutim
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: what make and model ??
<t0ntin> actionparsnip canon pixma  mg2120
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: did you check the canon europe site for drivers?
<zloz> if i type jst chanserv or any other command whitout /msg nothing to do
<zloz> **do nothing
<t0ntin> actionparsnip, no. Do you have the address?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: looks like we are getting somewhere, but i am still not connected
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: search, you'll find it
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: sudo dhclient eth0    outputs     Cannot find device "eth0"
<IdleOne> zloz: I have no idea but wutim has a forum http://qutim.org/forum/ try there
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: seems there is no driver by Canon there
<IdleOne> qutim*
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so what does that mean?
<t0ntin> hmmm
<fission6> if i have a source repo and i configure, make, make install - can i delete the source code folder once done?
<IdleOne> yes
<ffisch> is it the wrong driver?
<IdleOne> fission6: yes.
<fission6> IdleOne: is that to me
<Star_Light> is there any channel for VB.NET ???
<fission6> thank ya
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: http://www.driverlook.com/canon-pixma-mg2140-mg2150-printer-driver-linux-mac/
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, im here
<t0ntin> actionparsnip, I'll check. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> t0ntin: you want the debian files, not the rpms
<MonkeyDust> Star_Light  better ask in #windows
<zloz> IdleOne, can be it May be due to your server, not the client?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: did you see what i said?
<gr33n7007h> no what?
<doug_f> What is the best method to extend my keyboard and mouse to another computer? I am trying synergy but it doesn't seem to work.
<IdleOne> zloz: what is it you want to do exactly? pass commands to the server without typing the leading /msg ?
<ActionParsnip> doug_f: there is no single best method to achieve anything, in any OS
<MonkeyDust> doug_f  synergy is the best or even only way
<smithw> Hi, is there a way I can force the Rotate Cube plugin to accept a keystroke instead of a mouse button to initiate the rotation?
<smithw> ^ This referring to the compiz plugin, of course.
<MonkeyDust> smithw  ccsm > keybindings
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: sudo dhclient eth0    outputs     Cannot find device "eth0"
<doug_f> ActionParsnip, can you offer an alternative?
<gr33n7007h> what does ifconfig output now
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, ^^^
<ActionParsnip> doug_f: http://www.ctrlv.ca/2010/04/163/
<ffisch> i will reboot and find out ;0
<ffisch> *;)
<ActionParsnip> !info x2x
<ubottu> x2x (source: x2x): Link two X displays together, simulating a multiheaded display. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27.svn.20060501-4 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 80 kB
<zloz> IdleOne,  that`s right
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, oki doki
<ffisch> brb
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<smithw> MonkeyDust, on CCSM the only option available is to set a mouse button as initiator, not a keystroke... (CCSM -> Desktop -> Rotate Cube -> Initiate)
<pi_squared> !info latex
<IdleOne> zloz: I don't know qutim. best advice i can give you is ask on the qutim forums. I'm guessing there is a way to create an alias but I don't know
<ghost_cz> i'm back with no luck, i have found in security settings of facebook function: passwords to applications, i wrote Empathy and it generated the code, with i wanted to log in as password, no luck, so how exactly should i allow empathy in facebook?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in precise
<bittyx-windows> hi all, i've installed ubuntu 12.04 and gnome, and i'm using the gnome classic desktop. however, i can't seem to add widgets to my taskbar (e.g. the network monitor). i could do this in 9.10 by right clicking on the taskbar and choosing "add to panel" but this no longer works. i've also read that alt+right click will do what i want, but nothing happens when i try that either.
<zloz> IdleOne, creating alias is to simple shut...
<bittyx-windows> any advice?
<IdleOne> zloz: what?
<morsnowski_> bittyx-windows, works for me
<morsnowski_> i'm on 12.04/64 gnome
<savio> hello
<ghost_cz> IdleOne: i'm back with no luck, i have found in security settings of facebook function: passwords to applications, i wrote Empathy and it generated the code, with i wanted to log in as password, no luck, so how exactly should i allow empathy in facebook?
<bittyx-windows> morsnowski_: i'm on 12.04/32 gnome classic, but that shouldn't matter, right? oh well, if anyone else has any tips, thanks in advance
<zloz> IdleOne, create alias for /msg *Serv - to simple solution.
<savio> is there any way to create fake size file
<jazzkovsky> howto burn an iso using shell (bash) only?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: back
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, kkszysiu_work
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, woops
<ffisch> http://pastebin.com/JQkEMGTN
<ffisch> that's what happens
<zloz> Can this depend not from client?
<morsnowski_> bittyx-windows, I'm on classic too. not sure what is the holdup with yours. dod you get any response if you move the cursor onto the panel hold alt and press the right mouse button?
<bittyx-windows> morsnowski_: oh, i've found it after some googling - it seems to be windows+alt+right click (and that works for me)
<bittyx-windows> that's weird
<zloz> I expect this is due to the anope-settings
<morsnowski_> all as long as it works
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, thats not good
<bittyx-windows> morsnowski_: nope, alt+right click does absolutely nothing, but win+alt+right click works...
<bittyx-windows> oh well, whatever. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> jazzkovsky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Burning_a_CD_or_DVD_using_Command_Line_tools
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: i think tg3 /is/ the correct driver
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, remove the 3 lines from rc.local
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, do you know your default gateway
<ffisch> ok then what?
<ActionParsnip> jazzkovsky: e.g:    sudo wodim dev=/dev/cdrw -v -data ~/cdimage.iso
<morsnowski_> i get add to panel,properties, delete this panel, new panel
<ffisch> we will be right back where we started
<bittyx-windows> morsnowski_: i get the same, but only with win+alt+right click.
<bittyx-windows> morsnowski_: anyway, thanks for your time
<morsnowski_> :)
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, we'll try to do it the manual way
<ffisch> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink_k57.php
<zloz> fff
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: so what should i do?
<Sander^home> I tried to use istanbul to record a window. but it blinks black alot in the recording. Anyone know why?
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: take a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487433&page=5 might help you.
<MonkeyDust> Sander^home  try kazam
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, just remove the 3 line from rc.local
<jazzkovsky> howto mark and copy text in finch?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: can you pastebin a bunch of commands and i can pastebin results?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yeak ok 1 sec
<designbybeck> and Sander^home MonkeyDust make sure you get the latest Kazam from the ppa
<ffisch> i will do that and then come back here.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: oh ok
<designbybeck> or Ubuntu 12.04 might not work right... at least that is hwow it was for me
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, ok
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  don't advice ppa's here, they tend to be unstable and are not supporrted here
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: what do you want me to do?
<designbybeck> Ah
<savio> channel for bugsqurd is ?
<designbybeck> the Kazam developer advised it
<designbybeck> so that is why i said it
<Sander^home> designbybeck, MonkeyDust I'm running 10.04 and don't have kazam or recordmydesktop-gtk
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, remove them 3 lines from rc.local then come bk here
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: will do :)
<designbybeck> In that case Sander^home Kazam from USC should work
<MonkeyDust> Sander^home  is kazam not in the 10.04 repos? maybe it's time to uograde to 12.04 then
<ghost_cz> IdleOne: i had created a username and entered that
<ActionParsnip> Sander^home: there may be a PPA, i'd recommend an upgrade too
<savio> anyone?
<Sander^home> I'll try gtk-recordmydesktop Seems gtk was at the front instead in the name
<ActionParsnip> !alis | savio
<ubottu> savio: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jazzkovsky> ActionParsnip: ty
<helino> hi, does anyone know if se.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<zloz> any from russia?
<fidel> !ru > zloz
<ubottu> zloz, please see my private message
<zloz> wow)) Cool bot)))
<bj0rn2> anyone else having issues reaching se.archive.ubuntu.com ? is there a simple way to change this mirror to another?
<zloz> i like it))
<helino> bj0rn2: i'm having issues as well
<savio> is there any way to create fake size file
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: i removed those lines
<bekks> savio: What do you mean by "fake size file"?
<ghost_cz> IdleOne: i have set username before and entered it, still no luck :(
<savio> like file having 2 kb actual size but show that it's 5 gb
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149315/
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: sorry, don't know what to tell you.
<zloz> !ru > zloz
<ubottu> zloz, please see my private message
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, you on windows now?
<ghost_cz> IdleOne: u spoke of allowing the app in facebook, what u meant?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: yes
<bj0rn2> I was able to change mirror in the ubuntu software central application
<ffisch> after running those commands, what should i do?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, type: ipconfig in cmd whats the default gateway
<ffisch> ok
<helino> bj0rn2: ok, I'm looking into how to change from the cmd line
<IdleOne> ghost_cz: I meant that i thought FB required you to give permission to the app to allow it to connect. I don't know how else to help you though.
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: default gateway: 192.168.143.131
<jazzkovsky> Is it possible to mark and copy/paste text in bash (no desktop)?
<HartmutMehdorn> is there anything like fusecompress in ubuntu's repositories?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, can you pastebin me ipconfig /all
<ghost_cz> IdleOne: still i thank for your time, well it seems its up to bro, he has installed ubuntu here instead of win, which is good, it will be optimised forever unlike windows, which performance lets just say, detoriates :)
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: sure
<basz> hi having a little trouble getting sftp into a chroot'd account going. Old accounts work but newer ones don't. After ssh'ing into the account i do cd /usr/lib/openssh && ./sftp-server - which gives me No user found for uid 5056… Any thought on how to solve this?
<helino> for all the swedes having trouble with se.archive.ubuntu.com, you can change to the use mirror by changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<basz> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS by the way
<helino> change se.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com every in the file, and you will use the US mirror
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149336/
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<phunyguy> ok UGH.  I am getting really frustrated at this.  For some reason, /usr/bin?X wants to start eating 100% of one core. It does it on all of my workstations!
<phunyguy> /usr/bin/X **
<phunyguy> is anyone else experiencing this?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: are you still here?
<morsnowski_> ffisch, that looks about right, what is the output of 'ping www.google.com'
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, go bk to linux and do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149341/
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ok will paste results
<ffisch> rebooting
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, ok thanks
<bartmon> hi. Can someone who uses NetworkManager post their config from  /etc/network/interfaces. I messed it up...
<sx> what is the easiest way to be able to send outgoing mail from ubuntu server?
<sx> and free
<jazzkovsky> ok ... I'm stuck with the terminology, I think. What is the name for the text-based shell of ubuntu?
<mbeierl> phunyguy, no, but is it possible that you are not using an accelerated driver for your video card?  That would put more load on the CPU to do the work that the GPU should be doing
<guntbert> jazzkovsky: install gpm
<guntbert> !info gpm | jazzkovsky
<ubottu> jazzkovsky: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-4 (precise), package size 202 kB, installed size 490 kB
<jazzkovsky> guntbert: nice. thanks.
<mbeierl> phunyguy, what graphics card do you have? (lspci | grep VGA)
<guntbert> jazzkovsky: no problem :)
<sx> any recommendations for simple outgoing mail set up?
<peter1_> After new instal of Kubuntu 12.04 I can't find skype or google earth in the Software-Manager (Muon) What can I do
<bartmon> hi. Can someone the contents of  /etc/network/interfaces. I messed it up...
<cloudgeek> how to kill any process by name like airmon-ng
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  pkill
<KenSentMe2> Hi, i'm having some troubles with a fresh install. I get a grub error 17 on loading. I tried fixing it from a live cd with this tutorial, but that didn't work http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149355/
<cloudgeek> i tried top , ps a-u , pa -ag but didn't find the process but i know it is ruuning on my system how get pid of this
<morsnowski_> bartmon,
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: poke
<OerHeks> cloudgeek, get the PID with TOP, and pkill -9 <PID>
<morsnowski_> auto lo
<morsnowski_> iface lo inet loopback
<MonkeyDust> bartmon  it's different for each machine
<bartmon> morsnowski_: thanks
<bartmon> MonkeyDust: nyeah, if it is manually configured. OTherwise it just contains loopback
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149355/
<KenSentMe2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<morsnowski_> ffisch, can you ping your gateway and tell us what you get?
<ffisch> ok
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, I you just connect router?
<guntbert> cloudgeek: try pgrep airmon
<asgard20032> Sorry for the join flood... had little connection issue
<cloudgeek> guntbert: oky
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: ???
<ffisch> how?
<ffisch> in linux or windows?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, Are you just connect to a router at home?
<jazzkovsky> guntbert: ok, i installed gpm, so now I'm able to mark text. but howto copy/paste? ctrl+c doesn't work.
<cloudgeek> guntbert: not at a all let me reboot it
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: yes
<ffisch> i am connected to a router
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, I just don't know then i'm puzzled?
<lucusoid> Hi everyone. Have a little problem with my lan card. Everything works fine including internet and samba sharing. From time to time it disconnects and can be brought up again after a cold restart of the computer and the router. What could be wrong?
<guntbert> jazzkovsky: if I remember correctly you press the middle mouse button to paste text
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: hmm?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: does that mean you cannot solve the problem?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, yeah i'm out of ideas pal!
<morsnowski_> ffisch, can you 'ping 192.168.143.131' and tell us what you get?
<ffisch> jazzkovsky: are you trying to copy/paste in bash? Use ctrl+shift+C and ctrl+shift+V
<Shadow`> yes go ping that LAN ip
<ffisch> morsnowski_: ok
<agoodm> ffisch, just got back and noticed your convo still ongoing, what was the problem again?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, hope some1 here will help you ;)
<ffisch> agoodm: ubuntu will not connect to the internet but windows will
<agoodm> ok and you can ping that IP?
<ffisch> details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12172229
<ffisch> agoodm: in linux or windows?
<morsnowski_> what is the output of that ping?
<agoodm> ffisch, ubuntu precise
<ffisch> in windows it just says packages sent, packages received, etc
<BluesKaj> ffisch, from the look of your pastes the si9o called blacklisted driver is still in use "Kernel driver in use: tg3"
<ffisch> agoodm: oh ok
<agoodm> ffisch, can you pastebin the output of the ifconfig command please
<jazzkovsky> ffisch: no. currently i don't have a desktop.
<agoodm> ah it looks like some of the basic stuff has been tried
<BluesKaj> si9o=so
<morsnowski_> ffisch, can you 'ping 192.168.143.131' and tell us what you get?
<jase_> hello im having shutdown & reboot issues with ubuntu 11.10 i can not find any problems in the logs any body able to help
<HartmutMehdorn> is there anything like fusecompress in ubuntu's repositories?
<ffisch> agoodm: already did, here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149369/
<guntbert> HartmutMehdorn: what is that?
<ffisch> morsnowski_: ok, i'll ping it
<ffisch> rebooting
<agoodm> ok so wlan card doesnt seem to be enabled or detected properly, what was the outcome of the rfkill troubleshooting?
<OerHeks> HartmutMehdorn, yes there is >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/fusecompress.1.html
<ffisch> agoodm: hmm?
<jazzkovsky> guntbert: thanks again. now i can paste text from bash to bash. However, I'm using fich and links2 nd need to copy and paste text there i.e. from fich to bsh and from links2 to bash. any ideas?
<agoodm> ffisch, were you checking if rfkill was active earlier?
<rocketmagnet> hi all
<jazzkovsky> guntbert: finch
<rocketmagnet> i get cracy with ubuntu
<ffisch> agoodm: no
<BluesKaj> morsnowski_, he's not using network manager and i don't think he has the network interfaces file configured
<agoodm> oh right
<NewWorld> jase_:  tell us what the problem is
<ffisch> BluesKaj: correct.
<agoodm> ok so in a terminal type the command rfkill list and press enter
<ffisch> agoodm: so its not my NIC?
<morsnowski_> BluesKaj,  he has def getway, ip adrress and all is lloking good at ifconfig
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> i will ping and i will do rfkill
<rocketmagnet> i've installed blender with apt-get and then downloaded the latest version from the page but when i run my downloaded app i see 2 blender icons in the panel
<agoodm> ffisch, from the pastebin of ifconfig I see no wlan card listed so its probably disabled or rfkilled
<guntbert> jazzkovsky: sorry, I expected it to work in any program, but I didn't try
<ffisch> i dont think i have a wlan card
<ffisch> but w/e
<rocketmagnet> now i tried to apt-get remove blender and apt-get purge blender but still same result
<ffisch> rebooting
<HartmutMehdorn> guntbert: transparent compression for fuse
<rocketmagnet> i come from debian
<agoodm> ffisch, oh sorry I thought it was a wireless issue
<HartmutMehdorn> OerHeks: "apt-cache search fusecompress" gives me no result
<ffisch> agoodm: no
<ffisch> its a wired connection issue :(
<jazzkovsky> guntbert: np. ty
<agoodm> ffisch, rfkill can also switch off ethernet link so worth checking it
<ffisch> which makes troubleshoting very inconvenient
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> so
<phunyguy> so I find it hard to believe that on 4 workstations, I am experiencing high CPU usage for /usr/bin/X but nobody else is?
<agoodm> im not sure the default ubuntu install comes with rfkill :( but try it anyway
<ffisch> agoodm: so just do "rfkill" in terminal?
<agoodm> ffisch, rfkill list
<bean> rocketmagnet: apt-get remove --purge blender
<zykotick9> phunyguy: try switching to a non-compiz based DE/WM and see if you still get high CPU usage
<agoodm> the ethernet adaptor will be called phy0 as a guess
<ffisch> agoodm: so "rfkill list"?
<jase_> I have issues with shuting down & rebooting issue is random after selecting shutdown or reboot from gui system starts to shutdown but then freezes i can get to a terminal with alt f1 but can not use keyboard ctrl alt delete does not respond
<agoodm> ffisch, yes
<ffisch> and then pastebin the results?
<ffisch> ok
<agoodm> yes
<ffisch> ok rebooting
<phunyguy> zykotick9: thats the thing, it doesnt happen all the time, but then all of a sudden just happens out of the blue.  I cant do without my second monitor right now.
<rocketmagnet> first i try the standalone app then i try the windows version
<rocketmagnet> wrong channel
<phunyguy> zykotick9: it may actually be related to empathy
<phunyguy> and lib-telepathy
<phunyguy> or whatever its called
<jazzkovsky> howto copy/paste text from links2 to bash (no desktop)? gpm works, but I'm unable to copy text from different programs (such as finch, links2 or nano) to bash so far.
<BluesKaj> morsnowski_, ffisch the /etc/network/interfaces file needs ti be configured ,,example ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149383/
<ejcweb> I seem to randomly loose WiFi connectivity using my office WiFi network, although it appears to stay connected in the notification bar. Syslog reveals a lot of messages the moment it goes down, and I wonder if someone can make sense of what is going on? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3Grp6fLA
<ghabit> Hello. I have two lines @ /etc/rc.local . First is 'sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload' second is 'exit 0' .  But after boot minidlna is not working. But I can start it myself with 'sudo service minidlna force-reload'. Advise me please.
<dfgfh> hi
<dfgfh> so i've fixed my wifi
<morsnowski_> BluesKaj, he has an ip and gateway set
<dfgfh> but now by cable connection wouldn't work
<dfgfh> on ubuntu 12.04
<dfgfh> probook 4720s
<dfgfh> what on earth could this mean
<dfgfh> i mingled with my bios a bit
<BluesKaj> morsnowski_, it has to be saved in the network interfaces file
<dfgfh> but since i loaded defaults i hope bios is not to blame
<zykotick9> jazzkovsky: for links2 specifically use SHIFT + highlight text, then middle mouse click to paste.  for other terminal apps, just highlight and middle click will work.
<morsnowski_> BluesKaj, he has working settings
<phunyguy> dfgfh, you will get flagged for spamming by the bots if you keep using the enter key as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> he has no network manager
<dfgfh> also i can connect to dsl on windows on the same machine
<dfgfh> ok
<morsnowski_> BluesKaj, scroll up and look for his second last pastebin
<dfgfh> it sucks badly, i tell you lot
<ffisch> agoodm: ok, heres what i get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149385/
<ffisch> morsnowski_: ^^
<morsnowski_> what the output
<agoodm> ffisch, if you can pastebin the output from ubuntu then you have internet?
<agoodm> or you typed it out?
<ffisch> when network manager was installed, it just kept trying to connect but never did
<dfgfh> is there some kind of information i should supply
<morsnowski_> ffisch, what is the output of the ping
<ffisch> agoodm: i am saving the outputs to a file on the windows partition
<ffisch> morsnowski_: its in the pastebin
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, buy a wireless card might be less of a headache
<ffisch> agoodm: and then i copy/paste the outputs
<agoodm> ffisch, gotcha, so its not managing to send or receive data from the nic by the seems of it, did you try setting the ip statically?
<tsousa> whatr is the name of the ubuntu dev?
<tsousa> irc channel
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: i know, but i dont know if i can
<morsnowski_> ffisch, ok so that settles it, your interfaces file is faulty
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, why?
<morsnowski_> do you have an ipconfig from your windows maschine
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: my dad controls the money. i am 16 :P
<ffisch> morsnowski_: yes
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, lol
<morsnowski_> can you paste it?
<BluesKaj> ffisch, look here , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ffisch> BluesKaj: yeah, so what? internet doesnt work even on the livecd's
<agoodm> what did dhclient return when you tried that?
<ffisch> so the interface file is not faulty
<morsnowski_> ffisch, can you paste it?
<ffisch> agoodm: it just loops forever
<ffisch> morsnowski_: sure
<BluesKaj> ok ffisch ..forget it then ...good luck with all those commands that don't work for you
<agoodm> may be between a rock and a hard place, gut feeling is the driver for your nic is broken :(
<bartmon> hello! Anyone knows what vt_handoff is and how I can configure it not to sleep my monitor during startup?
<ffisch> morsnowski_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149336/
<ffisch> BluesKaj: yeah...
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, if you get a wireless card with rtl8187 chipset i'll assure you it will work in any ubuntu and less than $10
<ffisch> maybe i'll just stick with windows
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: can i get one at best buy?
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, most likely!
<jazzkovsky> zykotick9: many thanks :)
<ffisch> ok
<ffisch> can i get a NIC card?
<zykotick9> jazzkovsky: glad to help
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<ffisch> like, an internal one?
<ffisch> otherwise, i'll just get a wireless card.
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, be dearer though
<Plumblum> Could not connect to se.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Plumblum> is that having problems
<agoodm> ffisch, your mileage with the add in nic cards may vary... wireless cards are more likely to be supported in my experience
<Plumblum> or am i blocked ?
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: you mean more expensive? or harder to find?
<Plumblum> is that site *
<morsnowski_> ffisch, one more try, can modify your /etc/network/interfaces to
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, both!
<morsnowski_> auto eth0
<morsnowski_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ffisch> morsnowski_: ok...
<morsnowski_> and then do a ifconfig and paste the output?
<ffisch> ok
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all som good bacon!
<gr33n7007h> ffisch, you got patients of a saint! good luck
<ffisch> gr33n7007h: thanks :-\
<guntbert> Plumblum: I cannot connect either, use a different one :)
<ffisch> rebooting, again...
<Areckx> Where can I find a settings file for my desktop settings?
<Plumblum> guntbert, ty :) im connected to the interwez because everything else works :P
<binarynomad> PROBLEM with NetworkManager: Working with Desktop install (11.10), machine will not be moving from office, decided to set eth0 as static, and eth1 as promiscuous (to sniff network switch).  But when ETH1 comes up, NetworkManager (a) runs DHClient on the interface and overwrites the /etc/resolve.conf file.  Is it possible to stop this?  (example interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/fRCT0cA1 )
<Areckx> Better question: I am going to do a clean install, but what folder should I back up so that I don't have to set everything up again
<Plumblum> guntbert, and would you mind telling me how to use a different one :P
<BluesKaj> he stll needs to configure the settings in /etc/network/interfaces and save them , no matter how mqany times you guys give commands to to do this and that ...he has no other way of managing his internet connection unless he install network manager
<Areckx> I backed up my xchat folder
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  /home and /etc/
<sajjad_> hey how can i stop a scheduled shutdown
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  thank you!
<guntbert> Plumblum: are you on standard ubuntu?
<Plumblum> ubuntu server 12.04
<sajjad_> hey how can i stop a scheduled shutdown
<Plumblum> as far as i can tell everything is fetched from se.archive.ubuntu ^^
<W4sp> Areckx: You probably want to save /etc and /home. Consider using tar as it grabs everything.
<agoodm> W4sp, be aware, I got screwed recently as by default tar doesnt grab hidden files
<magicalChicken> sajjad_: shutdown -c
<sajjad_> thanks
<magicalChicken> sajjad_: welcome
<guntbert> Plumblum: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace every ocurrence of se.archive.ubuntu.com with the name of another mirror
<SubjectOne> what is the command for changing the keyboard layout under console (on ubuntu 12.04 LT ? )
<Plumblum> guntbert, im staring at that file exactley :) im just wondering what i should change it to ? is there a list or something somewhere
<W4sp> agoodm: Thanks for the info. Do you know how that could happen? My advice to use tar (instead of cp, that is) is to grab hidden files and preserve for chown/chmod, to be honest.
<guntbert> Plumblum: for a list of mirrors see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
 * Krimpenrik +
<agoodm> W4sp, i think there is a cli switch to tell tar to get hidden too 1 sec
<W4sp> agoodm: That's for pointing it out. I use  tar zcvf home.tar.gz /home and so on. That gives me everything.
<BluesKaj> !unp
<W4sp> agoodm: Actually, that should be made public and is probably a bug.
<aristidesfl> hi
<aristidesfl> how to know which repository is server a certain package?
<agoodm> W4sp, i might be mistaken its just I know when i backed up my laptop hidden got missed, cant remember now youve called me on it if i used tar now :( sorry
<ironhalik> Hello
<agoodm> W4sp, let me do a scientific test
<guntbert> aristidesfl: ironhalik: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<W4sp> agoodm: Thanks a log. Here an idea what could have happen. Instead of  tar zcvf home.tar.gz /home it was  tar zcvf home.tar.gz /home/<user>/*  ?
<MichelFP> alright something is wrong
<ironhalik> It's a hardware/linux question but here goes - If I forgot to add 'discard' to my fstab on my SSD (system drive), will the OS recover the performance after adding the flag or do I need to /dev/zero the drive or something?
<ffisch> agoodm: I forget who told me to edit that file, but could you let them know it didn't work?
<MichelFP> when installing ubuntu
<MichelFP> i can't find the "install along windows 7" button
<MichelFP> it says i have multiple systens
<aristidesfl> guntbert how to know which repository is serving a certain package?
<MichelFP> even though i only have windows 7
<MichelFP> and
<MichelFP> when i try to do a manual instalation
<morsnowski_> ffisch, what was the output of ifconfig after the change ?
<MichelFP> the only devices it finds is /dev/mapper
<MichelFP> arent i supposed to use /dev/sda
<ffisch> morsnowski_: oh, i didnt check
<agoodm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149419/ sorry im wrong, I must have used cp when backing up my home
<agoodm> crossed wires in my brain!
<guntbert> aristidesfl: type /msg ubottu info packagename
<MichelFP> someone help me.
<doug_f> ActionParsnip, Thanks very much.
<aristidesfl> msg ubottu info filebot
<aristidesfl> guntbert Package filebot does not exist in precise
<guntbert> aristidesfl: begin the line with /
<aristidesfl> but I have it installed
<agoodm> ffisch, what did ifconfig say after you edited that file?
<W4sp> agoodm: Thanks a ton anyway. I'm glad it turned out that way.
<guntbert> aristidesfl: then you probably installed it from a ppa
<ffisch> agoodm: like i said, i didnt check
 * MichelFP pokes guntbert
<aristidesfl> guntbert http://hastebin.com/woyujunitu.avrasm
<guntbert> MichelFP: please don't
<agoodm> ffisch, check :) how can we help if we dont check if your pc got an IP?!
<aristidesfl> guntbert it shows up when I search with aptitude
<aristidesfl> $ aptitude search filebot
<aristidesfl> i   filebot                                                                                       - The ultimate tv renamer / subtitle downloader / sfv validator
<Areckx> how do I set permissions to /etc in terminal so I can copy it?
<agoodm> Areckx, prefix command with sudo
<aker> Hello, I'd like to start using Ubuntu 64 bits (used 32 bits before), I'd like to know if there are compatibility issues.
<Areckx> oh so I do sudo copy /etc
<agoodm> aker, all working fine here on x64
<agoodm> Areckx, yes
<Areckx> agoodm::  thanks, the destination folder after the first?
<Dr_Willis> aker: no issues here either
<agoodm> Areckx, yes syntax is: sudo cp /from/here /to/here
<fabbeerrr> hi
<aker> oh, thank you
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<fabbeerrr> i 've a problem with playonlinux
<BluesKaj> ffisch, fYI , you need a /etc/network/interfaces file to substitute the settings that would otherwise be saved in network manager , no matter how many tries you do with various command to coionnec the settings won't be saved to the next time you bootup .
<guntbert> aristidesfl: obviously aptitude finds it because you installed it, here I get nothing, so it doesn't exist in any repos
<aristidesfl> guntbert thanks
<guntbert> aristidesfl: You're welcome
<fabbeerrr> when i install  mozilla browser, how can i install on it silverlight?
<aristidesfl> guntbert if I install a package with a new version manually, will it replace the old one?
<agoodm> fabbeerrr, silverlight equivalent in linux is mono afaik
<ghabit> Hello. I have two lines @ /etc/rc.local . First is 'sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload' second is 'exit 0' .  But after boot minidlna is not working. But I can start it myself with 'sudo service minidlna force-reload'. Advise me please. Looks like rc.local does not working.
<yeats> !moonlight | fabbeerrr
<ubottu> fabbeerrr: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<guntbert> aristidesfl: I'd expect that, yes (if the maintainer didn't do something silly, that is)
<Areckx> agoodm::
<Areckx> agoodm::  sudo: copy: command not found
<agoodm> Areckx, cp
<Dr_Willis> ghabit: make it 3 lines. no nwed for sleep to be on same line..
<Areckx> ahh ok
<agoodm> Areckx, not copy
<fabbeerrr> yes i understand, but i want to know how install a new program in the exististing playonlinux program
<fabbeerrr> understand?
<Areckx> agoodm::  cp: omitting directory `/etc'
<agoodm> fabbeerrr, no moonlight doesnt run in playonlinux/wine
<ffisch> agoodm: ok, here is my ifconfig:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149443/
<agoodm> Areckx, cp -r
<agoodm> -r means 'go into sub directories'
<Calahan> Any suggesions on shell backup solution? I would liek ubuntu to once per day check certain folder over lan and back up all new files there is. Is this even possible?
<fabbeerrr> i don't want moonlight , but silverlight in mozilla.exe already installed with playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> Calahan: rsync and cron
<ffisch> agoodm: poke
<ffisch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149443/
<agoodm> ffisch, in my honest opinion if networking doesnt work on the live cd either then the driver for your nic isnt working :( not much can be done
<ffisch> ok
<Areckx> agoodm::  tanks! that worked
<ffisch> i will stick with windows then, probably
<agoodm> Areckx, my pleasure
<agoodm> ffisch, probably wise
<Dr_Willis> fabbeerrr:  you are running the windows verxion of firefox in wine?
<ffisch> because the nic is not broken
<fabbeerrr> yes
<gavin_> my ubuntu upgrade failed, and so I'm trying to boot into recovery mode to dpkg --configure -a. I get to the recovery mode menu, but once there it seems to just hang (arrow keys don't work, can't select "dpkg" option)
<agoodm> ffisch, no the hardware is probably fine but the driver for it doesnt seem to be working right :(
<fabbeerrr> i've already installed mozilla on playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> ffisch: try the 12.10 alpha see if the nuc works there. if not file a bug report
<agoodm> fabbeerrr, back track, you dont need to use playonlinux to get silverlight to work, just install moonlight from software center or synaptic
<fabbeerrr> rai.tv doesn't work with moonlight
<agoodm> ffisch, Dr_Willis makes sense, its possible the problem is fixed in a newer release
<agoodm> fabbeerrr, sounds like a drm issue, probably wont work in wine/playonlinux either
<morsnowski_> ffisch, can you follow this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Dr_Willis> silverlight drm wont work in wine i recall
<gavin_> does "recovery mode menu hangs" sound familiar to anyone? any ideas for what I could try to unstuck it?
<morsnowski_> i want ip6 disabled, that would make it easier
<fabbeerrr> agoodm listen, i want only know how playonlinux works, so how can i install silverligght.exe in mozilla .exe already installed with playonlinux?
<fabbeerrr> please help me
<agoodm> fabbeerrr, not familiar with playonlinux, only with wine... to try it in wine install the browser with wine browserinstaller.exe
<agoodm> then install the silverlight int he same manner
<fabbeerrr> when i install with wine, the file where is created?
<fabbeerrr> where is located after installation?
<agoodm> run ls .wine in your home folder
<fabbeerrr> thanks
<agoodm> probably /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files(x86)/
<ffisch> Dr_Willis: hmmm... i may or may not do that. I don't want to download any more stuff
<ffisch> it doesnt work in 12.04
<ffisch> morsnowski_: why get rid of ipv6? is there evidence that that is the problem or are we making stabsin th dark?
<TJ-> ffisch: I've seen your trials on this. I haven't seen, however, whether you've managed to pastebin the /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/dmesg from that system ... likely any clues would be on one of those files
<morsnowski_> no it's easier to trouble shoot under ip4
<ffisch> TJ-: Oh?
<ffisch> should i pastebin them for yo9u?
<ffisch> I can
<ffisch> ok
<guntbert> bartmon: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<TJ-> ffisch: /var/lof/dmesg is the kernel's boot log... it reveal the devices discovered and any problems that may have occurred
<TJ-> ffisch: typo, that should be "/var/log/dmesg"
<ffisch> i will disable ipv6 and will pastebin those.
<morsnowski_> ffisch, also get us a "tail -f /var/log/syslog" when you plug the network cable in
<morsnowski_> yes and pleas paste bin an ifconfig after the changes
<Studious> you can use hurricane electric for an ipv6-to-ipv4 tunnel
<ffisch> ok
<TJ-> Poor ffisch  - all those pastebins :)
<morsnowski_> and don't fort to restart the network after the changes and before the if config
<ffisch> you know, this is getting to complicated.
<morsnowski_> TJ-, ffisch yes it's rotten but what can you do
<ffisch> i will just stick with winxp
<ffisch> and maybe do these some other time.
<TJ-> ffisch: dmesg and kern.log should always be the first places to check when there's a hardware related issue
<morsnowski_> ff how old is your router ?
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , i am running 12.04 and i have some issue with the screen going blank eventhought i diseabled the screensaver
<ffisch> bye
<ffisch> thanks everyone
<morsnowski_> ffisch, sorry
<ffisch> thats ok
<ffisch> i'm getting tired of all this troubleshooting and it seems we are stabbing in the dark right now
<ffisch> i dont think we are getting any closer to fixing it
<TJ-> ffisch: That's what the logs are for. No point chasing ghosts - you have to have indications of the source of the problem
<ffisch> also, google search results for "optiplex 745 linux" seem to imply that it is one of the worst pc's to put linux on...
<ffisch> anyway, i will pastebin the logs
<iharp> All my windows are messed up. The top and bottom borders of every window I open up are offset to the right by about an inch.
<TJ-> ffisch: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/11.10/Dell%20Inc./OptiPlex%20745/I:BoBx2p:H8h:BEG:ri:BEip:E3K:BYQ:NK:BJ8/
<iharp> It doesn't matter if its file manager or firefox
<agoodm> iharp, unity?
<ffisch> TJ-: saw that
<ffisch> anyway, ill do it later
<ffisch> see ya
<ffisch> bye
<TJ-> ffisch: does yours have the same ethernet card? I'm trying to do some background research without having you repeat the details!
<ffisch> TJ-: yes, it has the same card
<iharp> agoodm: I'm actually using Kubuntu, but i hardly ever get any support on that channel, so I came here. Usually the answers are just as helppful.
<ffisch> it has the Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
<iharp> helpful*
<davidpar> hello!
<ffisch> the current generation, not the old one
<ffisch> TJ-: ^^\
<agoodm> iharp, if it was unity3d, ie a window manager that uses 3d effects I would suggest running compiz --replace to see if it fixes the issue.  If your graphical system breaks down after running that reboot to fix it
<ffisch> gtg bye
<davidpar> I'm installing Ubuntu via Wubi and I have the error "Extraction failed with code: 2". Can someone help me?
<TJ-> ffisch: I think this might be pertinent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12007196&postcount=42
<TJ-> oh... too late
<auronandace> TJ-: valiant attempt
<guntbert> davidpar: I have no experience with wubi - but did you md5sum check the file you downloaded?
<TJ-> auronandace: well I was wondering if it was either 1) crossover cable or 2) router-cloned-MAC
<extrasolar>      guntbert show us the log
<extrasolar> the error should detail the location of a log, upload it to pastebin
<guntbert> extrasolar: I beg your pardon?
<davidpar> guntbert: Wubi show me this error with this comment in Catalan: "Per a obtenir-ne més informació, vegeu-ne el fitxer de registre: c:\...\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log" (for more information, see c:\...\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log)
<extrasolar> log
<guntbert> davidpar: as I said, I have no experience with wubi, maybe extrasolar was talking to you about showing him the log
<jase_> does ubuntu create logs of a shutdown or reboot
<davidpar> someone has experience with Wubi?
<agoodm> jase_, /var/log/syslog
<guntbert> jase_: yes, in /var/log/syslog
<extrasolar> guntbert ok usually when an error appears during installation a location for a log also appears
<extrasolar> but if it hasn't then...meh?
<agoodm> davidpar, find those log files on your hdd, open them and copy/paste them into www.pastebin.com give us the link
<guntbert> extrasolar: I'm not the one with problems, please talk to davidpar
<extrasolar> oh
<extrasolar> haha
<jase_> so ubutu does create logs as ive read that it doesnt store shutdown messages
<extrasolar> sorry I am doing multiple things at once
<agoodm> jase_, let me look at a machine that recently rebooted
<guntbert> jase_: what is your problem?
<cr1st0> Hello ubuntu will keep the unity?
<cr1st0> Because nobody likes it
<jase_> ubuntu is freezing on shutdown not every time so im unsure where to start
<guntbert> cr1st0: that is not a support question, is it?
<auronandace> cr1st0: your statement is incorrect
<zykotick9> cr1st0: at least one person does - Mark, and that's ALL that matters
<Squarepy> hi I am on vista with a raid 0, can I just boot from the 32-bit iso  and install ubuntu on a new partition?
<smplman> cr1st0: if you don't like it, change it
<Bryan-VM_> Hello guys
<Bryan-VM_> Is there anyway to see what exactly is causing my Ubuntu VM to be so sluggish?
<Bryan-VM_> 2gb of RAM, a decent dual core proc, I'm out of options
<extrasolar> htop?
<Bryan-VM_> htop-?
<Bryan-VM_> Im completely new to Ubuntu, so I'm unfamiliar with most things
<extrasolar> a interactive system-monitor process-viewer
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| cr1st0
<ubottu> cr1st0: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Bryan-VM_> extrasolar, Open through terminal or the ubuntu search thing?
<jase_> what command can i use to search syslog for a text string
<auronandace> Bryan-VM: type it in a terminal
<extrasolar> terminal
<auronandace> jase_: grep
<Bryan-VM> hmm
<zykotick9> jase_: "grep foo /path/to/file"
<Bryan-VM> Does Firefox have a memory leak?
<Bryan-VM> Because just sitting there with no open tabs got me 86% of my CPU taken up.
<agoodm> interestingly my dns issue from earlier occurrs with 'irc.freenode.net' as well
<agoodm> dig +dnssec irc.freenode.net works
<MonkeyDust> Bryan-VM  no issue here, with FF open
<agoodm> nslookup irc.freenode.net does not
<Bryan-VM> hmm
<jase_> do i have to use quotes for a sting of text
<extrasolar> 86%.....ouch
<TJ-> agoodm: I think you have an issue unique to your network
<Bryan-VM> I dont know what else to do/try
<extrasolar> have you tried chrome?
<Bryan-VM> No, im using Midori
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: Is that Firefox running inside a virtual machine guest? or on the bare metal host?
<Bryan-VM> TJ, its all running in Ubuntu inside the VM.
<jase_> /var/lo
<agoodm> TJ-, it seems to be related to a combination of lots of hosts and the host using dnssec
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: what hypervisor are you using? what is the host OS?
<Bryan-VM> Im using VMware Player on Windows 7 Ultimate
<extrasolar> specs?
<Bryan-VM> For the guest or the host?
<zykotick9> jase_: i'd just search for lo myself...
<extrasolar> both
<Bryan-VM> Host has 4gb of RAM, quad core proc. Guest has 2gb of RAM, dual core proc.
<extrasolar> hmmm
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: which release of Ubuntu, and 32 or 64 bit guest?
<Bryan-VM> 32bit guest, and its the 12.04 LTS
<extrasolar> I guess you could try lubuntu with a lightweight browswer
<Bryan-VM> I just dont understand how it is this sluggish
<agoodm> TJ-, its odd though because no other machines suffer this issue on my network, let me pull up a windows 7 box
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: I'm seeing some indications that this is some kind of vmware issue, let me dig deeper
<lesshaste> how do I list all -dbg packages which are currently installed?
<xuriouss> Bryan-VM, how many tabs do you have open?
<Bryan-VM> TJ, alright, thanks
<thufir_> is there some trick to connecting to apache james?  http://www.mail-archive.com/server-user@james.apache.org/msg13823.html  I started the server, but my connection is refused.
<Bryan-VM> xuriouss, In FF, none. I just had it running with no tabs
<TJ-> lesshaste: dpkg-query -l '*dbg*' | grep '^ii'
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  dpkg -L|grep ii|grep -dbg
<extrasolar> I am running ubuntu 12.04 in Virtual Box everything seems alright
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: that isn't correct syntax
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  guess TJ- was more accurate, try that one
<lesshaste> TJ-: thanks
<xuriouss> I don't think that's a VM/hardware issue. If it's taking up 86%, it seems like either a bug with ubuntu/FF. How does it fare with another browser or when you have nothing open?  Is CPU usage still really low?
<Bryan-VM> Without FF, everything is around 25%
<Bryan-VM> Still really sluggish though
<jase_> <agoodm> did you have a look if syslog is storing shutdown messages
<extrasolar> then how sluggish would you say it is?
<lesshaste>  how about just listing the large installed packages?
<lesshaste> I have 0% space left
<extrasolar> is it still unbearable
<agoodm> jase_, sorry got side tracked let me look
<Bryan-VM> Takes about 15 seconds to switch from IRC to another program, about 30 seconds for that program to draw.
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: I'm reading that on some bare-metal hosts where the CPU's hardware virtualisation hasn't been enabled (usually via BIOS setting) this can occur since the virtualisation has to be done completely in software
<jase_> thanks
<Bryan-VM> Does that make sense extrasolar
<zykotick9> lesshaste: how much is your apt archive taking?  "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: What CPU does the host have? is VT enabled?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  this is the (working) line I use   find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;
<Bryan-VM> Im not sure on the exact m odel I just know its an intel quad core
<agoodm> jase_, depends what you mean by shutdown messages... I rebooted a machine just now and there are messages from programs closing down etc
<Bryan-VM> and VT is enabled
<lesshaste> zykes-: 625M.. is there a clean way to purge it?
<trism> lesshaste: dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -n; sometimes useful too
<zykotick9> lesshaste: tab fail ;)  "sudo apt-get clean" should work
<lesshaste> trism: thanks
<SwashBuckla> I have this problem, what should I do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/911507/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911507 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "eCryptfs should initialize existing empty files at open()" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jase_> Is it loging what gets output to the screen
<agoodm> jase_, prefix messages for me with agoodm to grab my attention
<agoodm> jase_, i imagine itll be logging everything till very late in the shutdown process when the file system becomes read only
<jase_> sorry will do
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: to be clear, is the Ubuntu guest itself reporting that the firefox process is using 86% ?
<Bryan-VM> It was, yes
<Bryan-VM> htop was what said it
<SwashBuckla> I have this problem, what should I do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/911507/comments/5
<jase_> <agoodm> i want to look for acpid exiting but when i shearch with grep its giving me all acpid entries
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911507 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "eCryptfs should initialize existing empty files at open()" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<extrasolar> Are you using unity 3D?
<lesshaste> trism: that was a very helpful line, thanks
<agoodm> jase_, what is broken?
<lesshaste> zykotick9: is there a clean way to purge /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<lesshaste> zykotick9: or just rm?
<Bryan-VM> extrasolar, no, Unity-2d
<zykotick9> lesshaste: "sudo apt-get clean" should work
<TJ-> SwashBuckla: the fix has been committed; that means it will be in the precise-proposed archive right now. Ensure you have that repository enabled in Software Sources
<jase_> <agoodm> i have shutdown issues
<zykotick9> lesshaste: rm would obviously work as well
<agoodm> jase_, what exactly is broken?
<extrasolar> Tj- could we suggest to Bryan-WM to use an alternative ubuntu distro such as lubuntu? What else is there to do....
<lesshaste> zykotick9: thanks
<lesshaste> panic now over :)
<jase_> <agoodm> im getting freezes when i try to shutdown or reboot sometimes it does work but mainly not
<xuriouss> extrasolar: use a different browser, use an older version..
<TJ-> extrasolar: Bryan-VM:  My feeling is it's an interaction between host and guest. I'd like to prove that wrong. Does the guest use lots of CPU without the firefox process running?
<agoodm> jase_, ah, really have no clue personally how to debug this, only thing i can suggest as a stab in the dark is start up with noapic or noacpi kernel parameters
<jase_> <agoodm> The last message that i get on a failed shutdown is acpid exiting
<agoodm> see if it helps
<Bryan-VM> TJ, No. Unless I'm confused what you mean. Do you mean the CPU inside the VM, or the cpu use the entire VM is taking up on the Host?
<SwashBuckla> TJ-: I don't understand how to have the repository enabled in Software Sources. Can you help?
<jase_> <agoodm> I've read about adding acpid --force to grub but am unsure as to why that would help
<agoodm> jase_, turning off apic and or acpi can help fix issues where the acpi or apic implementation is broken or buggy for your hardware
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: I think I'm confused too :D   ... From what you said earlier about CPU usage 86% I understood that to mean than the ubuntu guest was showing the firefox process using 86% in the guest. Is that correct?
<stratoka> hi all
<Bryan-VM> TJ, Yes. Inside of Ubuntu, Firefox was reported as using 86% of CPU
<TJ-> SwashBuckla: http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-proposed-pre-released-updates-ubuntu-12-04
<jase_> <agoodm> Would adding that to grub do that
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: OK ... if you stop the firefox process CPU usage returns to idle?
<agoodm> jase_, dont add it in grub in case your system doesnt boot afterwards
<Bryan-VM> Yes
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: OK ... is it a vanilla firefox installation ... no plugins/extensions added?
<Bryan-VM> yes, Vanilla
<agoodm> jase_, off top of my head procedure is keep tapping escape as your machine boots, in the grub menu press e then use the arrow keys to get to the end of the kernel line type noacpi then press enter or b
<agoodm> something along those lines
<agoodm> if noacpi doesnt fix try noapic
<jase_> <agoodm> Is adding acpid=force to grub not the same as turning off acpid
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: OK... and this occurs with the only tab open being the overview/most visited sites thumbnails?
<david___> Hi, I'm trying to get my wireless card to work on Ubuntu Server 12.04. It appears in ifconfig and iwconfig (so I believe the necessary drivers are installed), but I can't get it to connect to my WPA2 network using wpa_supplicant - any help appreciated! :)
<agoodm> jase_, try noapic and noacpi seperately first
<Bryan-VM> This occured during that, yes. Whenever I opened a tab to actually use it, it jumped higher
<agoodm> im not sure what the acpid=force thing will do so im not suggesting it
<TJ-> jase_: Do you by any chance have an uninterruptable power supply (UPS) on that PC?
<jase_> TJ  No
<TJ-> agoodm: noapic will disable the advance programmable interrupt controller, not the same as ACPI :p
<agoodm> TJ-, I know but ive found issues sometimes seem to be interlinked
<jase_> <agoodm> I'll try that back later thanks
<TJ-> agoodm: It can when the ACPI tables in the ROM are incorrect :)
<amr_> ssh,vpn,vnc,telnet which of them is most easy to use and GUI?
<W00terf4ll> enter
<fpoesc> whois A_J_
<_Marcus> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10 that is currently running Android?
<amr_> even if it is possible, as far as I know it didn't support phone calls !!!
<W00terf4ll> i think you can
<W00terf4ll> like how they install it on a galaxy S2
<xomp> hello, having a frustrating issue with crontab. Getting an error of "bad command" and crontab cannot install the file? Can anyone help?
<_Marcus> amr_: Where you talking to me? Because it can't even make calls now.
<Bryan-VM> TJ, Is there anything else I can try?
<xomp> I'm trying to have crontab execute a php file every 5 minutes
<TJ-> Bryan-VM: I'm still searching for indicators... whatever causes it, it's rare
<amr_> -marcus, what do you mean !! android support calls, or you don't have any system at all
<extrasolar> try another distro in another virtual machine
<extrasolar> and see what happens
<auronandace> amr_: a tablet isn't a phone
<amr_> ahaa, sorry I thought you talk about phone not tabled
<extrasolar> he left in embarrassment
<W00terf4ll> hehehe
<W00terf4ll> quit
<david___> When I attempt to run wpa_supplicant, I get two lines saying "ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument"
<bitbarron> I am trying to run usb-creator-gtk (my goal is to create a persistent USB thumb drive Ubuntu installation).  usb-creator-gtk is not recognizing my USB drive. I see a message which states the removable dis needs to be set up as a startup disk.  How do I set up the usb thumbdrive as a startup disk?
<extrasolar> david__ we're gonna need more than that
<extrasolar> tell us what you have already done
<extrasolar> perhaps upload it to pastebin
<extrasolar> bitbarron what OS are you using to do this?
<bitbarron> extrasolar, Ubuntu
<extrasolar> and you don't want to use the ubuntu startup disk creator?
<MonkeyDust> bitbarron  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<bitbarron> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<bitbarron> MonkeyDust, 12.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> Hi i tried Xeoma sec cam software from software centre $0,0 and tried to remove is, tru software centre. i am running 64 bit ubuntu and it messes up my system, and leave processes on startup.
<zykotick9> bitbarron: i find a full install onto USB a lot more powerful/versatile then live+persistance
<MonkeyDust> bitbarron  12.04.1 will be released on august 23
<OerHeks> how do i find out, what is bugging me?
<MaRcO_BITTO87> buonasera
<MonkeyDust> bitbarron  nvm what i said
<MaRcO_BITTO87> \list
<bitbarron> MonkeyDust, what's nvm?
<bitbarron> MonkeyDust, Nevermind
<bitbarron> zykotick9, I would do the full install if that is the way to go.
<bitbarron> zykotick9, I have to go for a few minutes.  I will be back.
<david___> Here is my output from: sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<david___> http://pastebin.com/uVaHBrnN
<mango> where does apt-get store packages when doing --download-only?
<Pumpkin-> mango: from memory, in the directory you are when you run it
<bitbarron> zykotick9, Can you point me the right direction regarding the full install onto USB?
<zykotick9> bitbarron: just point the installer to the USB - that's it, same as a regular HD install
<mango> @Pumpkin - it's not in the same directory
<mango> try  sudo apt-get install --download-only libssl-dev --reinstall
<mango> and see what happens
<zykotick9> mango: check /var/cache/apt/archives/ perhaps
<bitbarron> zykotick9, Wow.  Cool idea.  Is there anything I need to be aware of in advance?  Should I somehow format the USB?  I guess the installer does that for me, heh?
<zykotick9> bitbarron: nope, let the install take care of it ;)
<con-man> can someone tell me how to disable unity?
<mango> ok, I see something there
<bitbarron> zykotick9, Cool.  I will do it.  Thanks!
<con-man> it's crashing my gnome session
<mango> @pumpkin thanks
<zykotick9> bitbarron: did you want to use the USB to do installs?  i guess that would be the 1 advantage to using Live
<shaladore> anyone can help with a problem upgrading to 12.04?
<bitbarron> zykotick9, No, I just want to have a portable OS with all my configurations.
<mango> yeah I had a problem with Nvidia
<mango> it seems that's solved now
<zykotick9> bitbarron: full install then ;)
<bitbarron> zykotick9, Sweet.  I am excited. Thanks!
<zykotick9> bitbarron: hope it's a fairly large USB
<bitbarron> zykotick9, 32GB
<bitbarron> zykotick9, Think that should do it?
<zykotick9> bitbarron: that's fine for size
<zykotick9> bitbarron: room to spare ;)
<bitbarron> zykotick9, I dig Ubuntu, but should I think about another release for size issues (Mint, or something else?)
<zykotick9> bitbarron: i'm not the person to ask - i don't use ubuntu anymore, and never used mint
<bitbarron> zykotick9, OK.  Well, thanks for the info.  One more question.  Once I create the USB, can I boot onto either a PC or a Mac?
<zykotick9> bitbarron: PC for sure, Mac i have no idea
<WellSaid> good night i'm italian i need help whit a notebook whit wifi card die
<Mars___> you guys encounted also a bug in the latest ubuntu kernel (3.2.0.29)? With ulatency installed it doesn boot anymore
<sveinse> What IS going on? I just lost sound in my xfce4, precise. I have in skype though but nothing else (vlc, browser, spotify)
<testis> hi anyone can help me with kernel cross-compile?
<sveinse> testis, crossed from what to where?
<testis> compile for mips
<testis> on x86
<testis> i follow around 50 tutorials and now am lost
<sveinse> using debian kernel or any stock kernel? I'm somewhat unknown to the things ubuntu add to the kernel (package)
<testis> i tryed kernels from http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Getting_the_kernel, also from kernels.org
<david___> Here is my output from: sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<david___> http://pastebin.com/uVaHBrnN
<goddard> WHY DOES CHROMIUM NOT LOAD GOOGLE+ ?
<TJ-> testis: which mips are you buidling for?
<testis> mips32
<zykotick9> goddard: why do some people YELL when asking questions?
<testis> it'a actually mipsel BCM97xxx Settop Platform
<testis> dm500hd
<sveinse> testis: Generally speaking you need to setup ARCH and CROSS_COMPILE (and perhaps TARGET_CFLAGS, I'm not sure)
<testis> i did that in makefile
<testis> then do i need mipsel compiler? binutils, gcc?
<sveinse> testis: for arm it's  ARCH=arm  and CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi-
<jase_> <agoodm> When i press e at the grub menu where do i put the noacpi
<sveinse> testis: You need the mips* cross compile packages.
<testis> i successfully compiled some .c files, and bin's working on mips device
<testis> can i use that toolchain?
<sveinse> What is the path to gcc there?
<TJ-> testis: I cross-built a few months ago for an embedded device... I think I may have written up the howto
<agoodm> jase_, on the end of the kernel line
<testis> it's somewhere in my /home folder
<testis> @TJ where i can find that?
<sveinse> testis: You can then setup CROSS_COMPILE=/path/to/my/toolchain/bin/  given that gcc, ld, objcopy, objdump and so on are in that dir
<r0m> Is swap at all needed on a desktop machine with 4GB of ram?
<jase_> <agoodm> does it need - in front of it
<agoodm> jase_, is the - already on the line?
<ruif13> hi, anyone help
<jase_> <agoodm> I dont think it was
<ruif13> i have the bcm4313 and i can't connect using wireless
<testis> @sveinse yes, i tryed like in tutorials but showed me million errors
<agoodm> ok there is no need to prefix the noapic or noacpi
<ruif13> detect all networks
<agoodm> just try adding it to the end of the line
<MonkeyDust> !bcm > ruif13
<ubottu> ruif13, please see my private message
<ruif13> but my doesn't appears
<jase_> Ok will do
<TJ-> testis: See the "Building from source" section of my article http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Embedded/Infineon/Danube/ADSL2PCI
<sveinse> testis: Can I see a few of that million?
<ruif13> thanks monkeydust
<testis> @TJ thank you
<Tulak1> why my resolf.conf keeps replacing after reboot on my 11.10 server ?
<Costeelation> any know why after anyone know that after a fresh installation ... and after upgrading, specify remains in the plymouth and not start: (
<testis> @sveinse yes, one is missing some headers like "boundari.h", i will check TJ's tut
<sveinse> testis: OK, I'm assuming that you have a sane config and/or that the machine port actually works, so if that is not working, then I understand your troubles
<Costeelation> in a new laptop... ubuntu precise
<TJ-> testis: I just checked... sorry ... looks like I never wrote up the kernel build instructions, although they would be pretty standard after you've installed the cross-toolchain
<testis> i will try
<maladore> any one here know about pidgin?
<agoodm> maladore, been using it since it was called gaim ...
<maladore> :agoodm great.. i have a problem running it on 11.10 and the text disappears trying to do everything but i had to load xchat to just see text
<agoodm> so the text in the windows dissapears randomly?
<Tulak1> my ubuntu 11.10 server won't generate dns from /etc/network/interfaces to resolf.conf
<xomp> hi, can someone please help me with this crontab error? http://pastebin.com/JA6SjfEV
<agoodm> Tulak1, if your server has ip set statically it wont, just edit resolv.conf by hand
<maladore> no so random.. but yes... i see half lines in it.. and it isn't showing color.. at all.. and also it was acting weird when i put the skype plugin into it.. i have purged and reinstalled but it won't format text properly
<agoodm> maladore, odd, never seen this before, try to remove non standard plugins
<maladore> i will try that and give it a try.. i will jsut purge everything pidgin and reinstall and see if that will work
<agoodm> TJ-, it seems that my issue might simply be normal for places that have a lot of records and my firewall was broken in that I wasnt allowing tcp 53 by mistake
<Tulak1> agoodm but when i restart my server, the resolf.conf is rewrited by nameservers i used som time ago
<agoodm> thats network manager then erm
<TJ-> agoodm: Ahhhh!
<david___> Any ideas why I'm getting the wpa_supplicant errors?
<xomp> hi, can someone please help me with this crontab error? http://pastebin.com/JA6SjfEV I'm trying to create a cronjob to run a .php page here is what I'm entering in crontab -e http://pastebin.com/rr4bEbcX
<znudee> Hey, I got a problem installing ubuntu on my machine, I've got it done on my laptop and I've had it on this setup before, but now I only have Win7. I've tried both burning it to cd, installing via usb and now the last one I'm doing is installing via Win7 application.
<agoodm> Tulak1, not sure if its the same on ubuntu but on my centos 6 box that also uses network manager I add dns into this file: /etc/sysconfig/networking/devices/ifcfg-eth0
<ruif13> MonkeyDust doesn't work
<znudee> It starts and so, on all of the methods, and you come to the install, then when I'm chosing language or so, the install starts, I first can't move the mouse, then after about 10 minutes when I can move it I can't click on any buttons, and the keyboard doesn't work either.
<agoodm> TJ-, I noticed that when I did the affected lookups from the gateway device it too as using tcp (firewall allows everything on 127.0.0.1)
<agoodm> TJ-, so not dnssec issue but simply the reply is too big for the udp packet I suspect
<david___> Should I be using the wext driver with wpa_supplicant?
<Tulak1> agoodm thers no sysconfig directory in /etc/
<agoodm> Tulak1, /etc/network seems equivalent
<shaladore> testing the text
<xomp> hi, can someone please help me with this crontab error? http://pastebin.com/JA6SjfEV I'm trying to create a cronjob to run a .php page here is what I'm entering in crontab -e http://pastebin.com/rr4bEbcX
<maladore> shows up on xchat but pidgin is missing some lines
<znudee> btw, I'm trying with 12.04 LTS
<agoodm> maladore, absolutly no clue if im honest :( could be totally unrelated to pidgin, ive had some graphical corruption issues on my ubuntu but related to graphics drivers
<maladore> agoodm probably I have a nvidia and that is why i am runniong 11.10 because 12.04 goes to 640 by 480 mode and i can'
<maladore> t
<maladore> do anything with it
<histo> znudee: you can try the alternate installer
<histo> znudee: I would do that if the live cd boots okay
<histo> maladore: what's wrong with nvidia in 12.04
<znudee> alternate installer?
<maladore> histo I have an nvidia mx 440 and it runs in 1024 x 768 in 11.10 but runs in 640,480 in 12.04 lts
<xomp> hi, can someone please help me with this crontab error? http://pastebin.com/JA6SjfEV I'm trying to create a cronjob to run a .php page here is what I'm entering in crontab -e http://pastebin.com/rr4bEbcX
<zykotick9> !alternate | znudee
<ubottu> znudee: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<znudee> Oh thanks a bunch! :)
<maladore> then the other issue was the sound went into dummy and nothing i did pulled it out
<histo> xomp: I don't think you can just call a php page like that from command line
<jase_> <agoodm> My system boots ok when i add noacpi so can i put this in grub now so i dont have to keep doing it every time i boot
<agoodm> jase_, is the shut down issue fixed?
<david___> Here is my output from: sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf: http://pastebin.com/uVaHBrnN
<xomp> histo, I just fixed the issue myself actually, removed the 01 from that crontab entry and it worked :)
<histo> xomp: You could try php pathtopage  but i'm not too familiar with running a command like that
<agoodm> if so yes put it into the grub config int he same way you edited when turning on
<Merculis> Salutations
<jase_> Im not sure i will have to test for a while as it doesnt do it every time
<zykotick9> jase_: edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<devin> I'm getting Invalid Format on my monitor on the grub screen. Dual booting Precise and win 7 home
<jase_> zykotick9 do i add it to this line   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dylan> So I killed wine, and then my display went all wonkey so I cntl+alt f5'd to a terminal
<dylan> when I tried to go back it said "broken pipe"
<dylan> how do I diagnose/solve that in the future?
<zykotick9> jase_: yes
<dylan> just stop and restart x?
<dylan> also, what is the command to stop x?
<devin> I'm getting Invalid Format on my monitor on the grub screen. Dual booting Precise and win 7 home
<L3top> dylan: what desktop?
<Merculis> I was lazy and used Wubi to install 12.04.  I'm having this issue where my laptop hangs, regardless of application/process, just like one is accustomed to in Windoze.  The only difference is that my CPU seems to be the thing that is pegged rather than the typical RAM or Disk I/O type of issue in Windoze.  There doesn't seem to be anything blaringly wrong; as it occurs with any app...not just a browser.  I have a Core i7 with 8
<L3top> dylan: sudo service lightdm stop    for unity for example
<dylan> L3top:Just remembered this is my mint half of the machine, not my Ubuntu.  My bad
<devin> L3top: I'm using the standard lightdm/unity desktop
<jase_> <agoodm> If turning off acpi works what problems may i get leaving it disabled
<L3top> devin: when you boot into what, do you get this?
<agoodm> jase_, probably higher power usage and thats about it
<devin> L3top: I boot into ubuntu automaticly. Grub 2
<L3top> jase_: acpi is the advanced configuration and power interface... so advanced power features will not work... like auto dimming a laptop display after time... suspend and hybernate might have issues... I don't know if that covers polite fan throttling etc.
<jase_> <agoodm> Could the problem be related to a certain device not agreeing  with acpi
<L3top> devin: do you have an xorg.conf file? Can you boot from grub into text only mode to check some things?
<agoodm> jase_, possibly or more like the acpi implementation for your system is buggy or incomplete
<L3top> jase_: possibly... nm... what he said.
<TJ-> jase_: noacpi isn't really a solution since it disables a lot of core functions the kernel relies upon... if you could get to the bottom of the failure, that would be preferable
<jase_> <agoodm> Does that come from the bios
<agoodm> jase_, yes
<agoodm> jase_, there is stuff in ubuntu that interfaces with it too
<jase_> <agoodm> The reason i ask about a particular piece of hardware is i have a imon ir/vfd display in this machine with the issues and have an other machine with similar hardware and that one is fine.
<jase_> <agoodm> Apart from the imon display
<agoodm> it wont be the imon thing causing it
<irreverant> What about software?
<irreverant> what's the differences?
<jase_> Does this look ok   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<agoodm> jase_, erm
<Dr_Willis> may want to turn off splah and see the messagtes for trouble shooting  'noquiet nosplash noacpi'
<agoodm> yes that looks fine
<Dr_Willis> I think theres eveeb a  'verbose' option to make the system show more error/kernel messages. :)
<agoodm> if it doesnt boot after you change it just press e and edit it back to what it was
<Dr_Willis> it may help track down the exact issue.
<agoodm> then boot and you should be ok
<Randomuser894739> Hello, I've been trying this on 3 computers. 2 with the same chipset (AMD) and another with an Intel chipset. I'm trying to use a USB stick. It won't let me repartition it (it's not write protected) and using fdisk, and/or gdisk and gparted won't let me write a new partition table, or add/delete partitions (error 22 in fdisk, gparted says that DISK LABEL IS INVALID or something like that). I've tried to format using both fat16/32 and I've tried to "
<Randomuser894739> dd dev zero".
<c0deMaster> howto r/w on Journaled HFS+ ?
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx where x is the appropriate letter for your drive
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739:  this is a brand new USB stick?
<agoodm> then sudo fdisk /dev/sdx again where x is the the drive letter
<jase_> <Dr_Willis> How can i turn on more messages
<Dr_Willis> jase_:  'noquiet nosplash verbose'   I think..
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: jase_ remove "quiet" replace with "debug"
<Dr_Willis> theres a wiki page with the bootcodes..
<Dr_Willis> !bootcode
<Dr_Willis> !bootcodes
<Randomuser894739> Dr_Willis, yes, it's been used a couple of times. I can't remember what I did last to it, partition wize. Used an HFS partition I think. It's ext4 now, but with the mentioned errors.
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, yes
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739:  if dd is unable to write to it.. the thing has serious issues.. check 'dmesg' output when you are trying to access it. may give some info
<c0deMaster> howto r/w on Journaled HFS+ ?
<jase_> Thanks all will give it a try  goodnight
<Randomuser894739> Dr_Willis, dd can write to it and it ends, but it still shows my old partition, unchanged.
<Randomuser894739> Dr_Willis, note: even after trying to write new partition table and reboot.
<TJ-> Random832: Are you *sure* you are addressing the correct device? :D
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16811/how-well-is-the-hfs-filesystem-supported
<Randomuser894739> Dr_Willis, it had HFS, but has got the ext4 now…
<Randomuser894739> It refuses to do anything with the ext4 partition
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739:  perhaps pastebin the fdisk -l output.
<c0deMaster> how to mount Journaled HFS with read/write?
<Randomuser894739> Dr_Willis, it shows the USB stick as a working fat32 drive. Weird?
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, after partitioning the drive did you format the partition ?
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, yes.
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16811/how-well-is-the-hfs-filesystem-supported
<Dr_Willis> oops c0deMaster : http://askubuntu.com/questions/16811/how-well-is-the-hfs-filesystem-supported
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, if there is nothing on the drive lets start from scratch... its simple to do
<jagginess> c0deMaster, i dont think that's safe unless you compile apple's hfs+ file.. (i've had corruption with hfsplus module in linux in the past, but this was like 2 years ago i did this)
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, in all the following replace sdx with the drives letter for example sdb; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx let it run for 30s then press controll + c
<c0deMaster> jagginess, so how to share a parition between both Ubuntu and Mac with r/w ?
<agoodm> the sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<agoodm> issue a p to confirm no partitions on device
<jagginess> c0deMaster, use a file server, you can use samba
<TJ-> agoodm: Randomuser894739 That would be better as "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx"
<Randomuser894739> agoodm and Dr_Willis , sorry for bothering you. Seems like 1 1/2 hour of googling, then me asking the question and I finally found a page which describes how to manually add, using heads and cylinders info.
<jagginess> c0deMaster, or if you reboot the computer, a fat32 is perfectly safe
<Randomuser894739> Typical, but thank you for the fast response.
<jagginess> c0deMaster, (if you're talking about osx and linux being on the same computer and not using fileservices)
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: You shouldn't need ever to mess with CHS.
<Dr_Willis> yea.. I would guess somthign IS going bad with that usb.
<Randomuser894739> Perhaps. It's a verbatim USB. Heard shoddy stuff about those.
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output next time you have issues with it.. may give a clue.
<Randomuser894739> I wrote a puppy linux ISO using DD command. It shows the partition, but under gparted it stays as "Un allocated" with the same error message "Warning: /dev/sdc: Unrecognised disk label." I tried to boot from it even though it says that, since the partition shows. No go.
<Randomuser894739> Disk label is lupu_528
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: There's three steps: 1. blank sector 0 (where the partition table/disk label is stored), 2. create a disk label and partition table (using fdisk), 3. format the file-systems created by (2).
<Dr_Willis> a ISO image to a usb is 'special' in a lot of ways..  since it dosent have a normal partiion layout.
<Dr_Willis> to Undo an ISO to USB, i have to use dd to zero the flash, then repartion it
<TJ-> Random832: I'd expect it to say that; there's no partition table in an ISO image
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: : I'd expect it to say that; there's no partition table in an ISO image
<Randomuser894739> I'll dd zero it. It took twenty minutes the last time I did that...
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, just let it run for a few seconds and cancel it
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739:  20 min? how big is it?
<WeThePeople> armageddon out of here
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, Ok, will do. Dr_Willis 4 gb.
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: All you need to zero is sector 0: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1"
<Dr_Willis> Randomuser894739:  that shouldent take more then a few min
<Randomuser894739> TJ- , thanks
<Randomuser894739> Ok, now it says with fdisk -l that the disk does not contain a valid partition table. "Disk identifier: 0x00000000"
<TJ-> Random832: And once you've done that run "sudo partprobe" ... if it isn't installed then do first "sudo apt-get install parted"
<TJ-> Random832: That's good
<TJ-> grrrr Randomuser894739 That's good
<Randomuser894739> Fdisk said that the invalid partition table would be corrected with write.
<Randomuser894739> Did that, and don't worry about the nick TJ- I'm reading :)
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: now "sudo fdisk /dev/sdx"  then "new" "primary" set size then "type" 0x83 then "quit"
<TJ-> Randomuser894739:  then run "sudo partprobe" as I said previously
<Randomuser894739> Value out of range, it says
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: "value out of range" in response to what, precisely? The type?
<Randomuser894739> Oh sorry
<atomicfusion> where can i download the powerpc hfs kernel modules?
<Randomuser894739> I misread that
<Randomuser894739> I've done as you've said TJ-
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: Once "fdisk -l /ev/sdx" correctly shows the new partition we can format it
<froben> excuse me...how can I talk in the italian chatroom for ubuntu?
<Randomuser894739> TJ- It shows it correctly
<zykotick9> !it | froben
<ubottu> froben: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: OK... now "sudo mkfs.ext4 -L USB /dev/sdx1" ... don't miss that trailing !1!
<Randomuser894739> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: Did you replace the "x" with your device's name?
<Randomuser894739> Yes, sdc1
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: Can you pastebin the response from that command please?
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: And... did you run "sudo partprobe" before doing the "mkfs.ext4" ?
<Randomuser894739> yes
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: OK, good. "partprobe" ensures the kernel re-reads the disk's partition table
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: the pastebin of the command output will help now
<Randomuser894739> TJ- http://pastebin.com/yGkvPhyj
<Randomuser894739> Doesn't say much though, sorry
<Randomuser894739> It says (In norwegian) No such file or catalouge
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: pastebin me the result of "cat /proc/partitions"
<Randomuser894739> http://pastebin.com/992Ec78q
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, fdisk -l /dev/sdc ?
<TJ-> Random832: For some reason the fdisk session didn't get written. I now want you to pastebin me what is actually on the disk's first sector using this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C"
<Randomuser894739> http://pastebin.com/0nipNfA6
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: that is very intriguing. I can see the partition data in that pastebin.
<Randomuser894739> TJ- You seem to be the expert on partition kind of guy to go to, and I'm clueless myself :x
<agoodm> im finding interesting reading myself and I am quite a seasoned linux bod managing large amounts of servers
<ActionParsnip> agoodm: every day is a school day
<StZ> Good evening. I'm wondering, is it possible to encrypt your whole disk, without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<agoodm> always learning new stuff
<ActionParsnip> agoodm: indeed
<agoodm> StZ nope
<Randomuser894739> TS- /dev does have sdc, but not sdc1. You specified to use sdc1, and not sdc, when mkfs, correct? I'm just checking.
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, yes thats correct
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, try to unplug and replug the drive, it seems the partition table isnt being re-read for some reason
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, ok
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: what filesystem does the partition use?
<agoodm> ActionParsnip, it would be ext4 if he could format it
<Randomuser894739> ActionParsnip, TJ- told me to input 0x83
<TJ-> Sorry about that... was rooting around for an old USB storage device to test on
<ActionParsnip> agoodm: ah, so the data is going to be destroyed?
<agoodm> ActionParsnip, better ask the user that :D
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, http://pastebin.com/mPrjJjmU
<Randomuser894739> after replug
<Randomuser894739> ActionParsnip, yes. I just want it to be usable.
<agoodm> ActionParsnip, since s(he) said that he dded over the drive and it took 20 min i guess not
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: are you going to format the partition
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: is it a flash based storage?
<Randomuser894739> ActionParsnip, I will take whatever steps neccesary just to get it in a "usable" state. No data needs to be backed up. It's a USB stick
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: is it the 4Gb?
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, before closing fdisk did you issue a 'w' or write command?
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, no. I was told to "quit".
<Randomuser894739> ActionParsnip, yes, it's the 4gb one.
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, thats it
<bluezone> Even with The acceleration and sensitivity all the way to minimum, the mouse is STILL too fast, is there anyway to reduce the pointer speed even furthur?
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: do you have a magnet? You can put it near it on both sides and it should be formattable. Use as a last ditch
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, should I redo the steps and issue the write command?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: you can use an xorg.conf if needed
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, fdisk /dev/sdc press n primary id 1 then type t press enter type 0x83 then w enter and quit
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you'd probably need an electro-magnet to actually wipe a drive...
<agoodm> can provide precise instruction if needed
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I've used a strong fridge magnet in the past. I've been in the same place.Works well
<agoodm> bluezone, easiest way is xset m 0 0
<agoodm> thats turns off acceleration should make it sloooow
<Randomuser894739> It altered the partition table, agoodm . Still won't create mkfs.ext4
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: good to know (i guess). of the potential danger ;)
<Randomuser894739> Did the sudo partprobe command after "write"
<agoodm> redo the dd command that read the table
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: hence 'last ditch' ;)
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, /dev/sdc does not contain a valid partition table.
<bluezone> agoodm, i ran that in term, still too fast lol
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, sorry for being so slow on this.
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, no problem, youll be learning quite rapidly
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, before I go to bed let me format my flash pen so I can dictate the steps needed exactly
<agoodm> need to fetch it first
<zykotick9> bluezone: have to set sensitivity to full?  perhaps i have it backwards - but i'd think that should slow the mouse
<Randomuser894739> I did the fdisk, add partition, type 0x83, write, then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 , then I did the sudo partprobe, fdisk -l and it tells me it does not contain a valid partition table.
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, what do you mean i can "use" an xorg.conf, isn't that some file?
<Randomuser894739> Just to show you the steps I used now
<zykotick9> bluezone: s/have to/have you/
<bonhoeffer> how can i mount a hfs image file in 12.04?
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, right got usb pen
<bluezone> zykotick9, i'm not following what your saying :(
<agoodm> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1  - this over writes the first 1M of the disk ensuring the partition table is gone for good
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: hang on. You did fdisk then followed with dd if=/dev/zero ?
<agoodm> make sure to change sdb to your letter
<agoodm> now
<Randomuser894739> TJ-, now I did yes. Followed agoodm's steps
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, done
<agoodm> sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<agoodm> type: n followed by pressing enter
<cetigar> I want to buy a laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled.  Would you recommend http://zareason.com/shop/UltraLap-430.html, https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/lemu4, http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/19/dell-to-ship-xps-13-with-ubuntu-linux-in-some-areas/, or something else?
<agoodm> p followed by enter
<agoodm> 1 followed by enter
<Randomuser894739> Then default sizes?
<agoodm> then enter twice for the defaults
<agoodm> then type p and press enter
<Randomuser894739> you mean, 4096 as first sector and the double for the next?
<agoodm> pastebin the result
<zykotick9> bluezone: ignore me :)  but i'd assume (perhaps incorrectly) that more sensitivity on the mouse would make it slower, not faster.
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, if you dont enter any details it will use the defaults
<Randomuser894739> Aha, sorry. My english isn't that good
<agoodm> First sector (2048-15851519, default 2048): -- dont type anything just press enter
<bluezone> Even with The acceleration and sensitivity all the way to minimum, the mouse is STILL too fast, is there anyway to reduce the pointer speed even furthur?, still ISO solution
<agoodm> same for 'last sector'
<cetigar> anyone have suggestions for ubuntu laptops?
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, http://pastebin.com/1BG80Fp3
<agoodm> that looks perfect now type w and press enter
<Randomuser894739> Ok, done
<agoodm> mine says Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<agoodm> did yours?
<Randomuser894739> agoodm, says the same. Synced disks
<agoodm> ok
<Randomuser894739> It shows sdc1 now in fdisk -l
<agoodm> ls /dev/ | grep sdc
<TJ-> Yay
<agoodm> excellent
<agoodm> now try to format it :)
<TJ-> now you can mkfs.ext4
<Randomuser894739> Shows both sdc and sdc1
<TJ-> for /dev/sdc1
<Randomuser894739> it's working :))
<bluezone> cetigar, i suppose you're not planning to play games on it, so the choice doesn't really matter as long as it meets the recommended system requirements
<agoodm> got there in the end :D
<Randomuser894739> I really wonder what went bad. Would it be safe to DD the puppylinux USB iso to the disk now?
<Dr_Willis> cetigar:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/zareason-launch-the-first-linux-ultrabook
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: NO!!!
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, that would erase the partition table you just created
<Randomuser894739> I see. I understand now
<TJ-> Randomuser894739: You do that you erase everything. An ISO is for CDs/DVDs. They do not use partition tables so would wipe out everything
<Randomuser894739> The reason I want puppylinux on there is because I have a small netbook. I downloaded the ISO and it said it was USB bootable. How would you go on having the bootable ISO on there?
<cetigar> bluezone ok, thanks
<Randomuser894739> TJ- I've been able to dd Aros, Icaros, Haiku and windows 98 on it before?
<jagginess> Randomuser894739, this #ubuntu
<Randomuser894739> I don't understand if it is just for cd's only.
<TJ-> Random832: It may have syslinux on there as the bootloader... In which case when you boot the PC from the USB device, the bootloader should be read by the PC BIOS and that should lead to the USB device booting
<cetigar> dr_willis that one is very tempting, but the system76 is much cheaper.  Are the system76 laptops as thick as people say they are?
<jagginess> Randomuser894739, wrong channel :/
<Randomuser894739> jagginess, yes.The problem was to make an USB stick usable in ubuntu
<agoodm> its safe to do it, but afterwards you must wipe out the start of the disk and re partition it so you can re use it
<Randomuser894739> That problem has been fixed. Just asked an addon question
<jagginess> Randomuser894739, use pendrives universal usb maker
 * agoodm re creates his systemrescuecd usb flash pen
<slugger> can i move the launcher to the bottom like a make without an app
<Randomuser894739> jagginess, ok, thank you
<Randomuser894739> TJ- and agoodm thank you very much. I will try to use jagginess suggestion now
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: tried unetbootin
<Randomuser894739> I have to reboot into windows :(
<jagginess> Randomuser894739, it makes a usb bootable for more than just ubuntu (it does puppy too i believe), but it's a windows app
<bluezone> Dr_Willis: 899$ ? even with that good ssd, ridiculously overpriced imo
<Randomuser894739> ActionParsnip, no, is it for ubuntu?
<agoodm> unetbootin can be installed on ubuntu too
<Randomuser894739> Ok, I will add the PPA and try.
<slugger> uggggggggggggggg can i
<ActionParsnip> Randomuser894739: its in the repos, its also available for Windows and Max
<ActionParsnip> *mac
<jagginess> i believe the latest .iso's of debian and ubuntu, one can do->"cat yourdistro.iso > /dev/<USBDEVICE>" (usbdevice gets wiped out)
<slugger> hello
<jagginess> for any other distro, you'll have to read if that can be done.
<Randomuser894739> jagginess, What is the command "Cat" exactly? I see it being used often. Sorry that it's not ubuntu related, just want to learn
<slugger> hello answer me
<agoodm> jagginess, this works for most situations except  where the machine will only boot uefi mode from usb. its better to use dd
<jagginess> (but there's unetbootin and pendrive, i prefer pendrive's tools)
<ActionParsnip> slugger: you can with a PPA but its known to break things
<slugger> answer me noe
<agoodm> Randomuser894739, it prints the contents of a file onto the standard output
<cetigar> do you guys have high hopes for the XPS13 coming out with Ubuntu preinstalled? http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/19/dell-to-ship-xps-13-with-ubuntu-linux-in-some-areas/
<slugger> i want the launcher like mac
<slugger> now
<ActionParsnip> slugger: nobody has to answer you , you know...
<Michaelx92> guys
<Dr_Willis> !dock | slugger
<ubottu> slugger: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Michaelx92> can you help me
<Michaelx92> adf.lying?
<ActionParsnip> slugger: your attitude is pathetic, so no
<Randomuser894739> I'm writing puppylinux using unetbootin now.
<jagginess> agoodm, dd doesnt do anything to the stream.. you're wrong on this..
<Randomuser894739> To the usb, mind you
<bonhoeffer> i keep trying to mount hfs, but get: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<ActionParsnip> slugger: who do you think you are?
<Michaelx92> clicking on this link will destroy your computer: http://q.gs/1Z7sU
<slugger> i am slugger
<slugger> bye
<ActionParsnip> slugger: no, you are an ass
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, maybe /dev/loop0 has a partition table header
<agoodm> jagginess, cat will work i guess :)
<cetigar> eh maybe i
<bonhoeffer> jagginess, i'll check
<cetigar> *i'll just go with the system76, it's a lot cheaper and it's thinner than an inspiron 1545
<Dr_Willis> cetigar:  makes no differance to us. :)
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, if you modprobe dm, and then kpartx -a /dev/loop (something like this), you'll get /dev/mapper/loop0p1 stuff
<bonhoeffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149766/
<cetigar> dr_willis i know :) but I am seeking advice
<bonhoeffer> for jagginess  ^^
<Dr_Willis> cetigar:  Not technically a 'support' issue either. :) perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<Harris> my dad told me ubuntu was bad for students because you cant you ilife
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, ya but you have to paste what command you used
<ActionParsnip> Harris: what is ilife?
<bonhoeffer> oh, sorry mmls -- from the sluth tool-kit
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  i never used iLife when i was a student...
<Harris> for macs
<Harris> i am in video production
<TJ-> agoodm: Randomuser894739 I've figured out what was going wrong. I copied the pastebin of the sector into a loop mount and checked it. It had the disk label but the partition hadn't been written to the disk ("w" wasn't done before quit)
<cetigar> dr_willis "the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu"?
<bonhoeffer> i'll try modprobe
<Harris> i need imovie to make movie trailers
<Randomuser894739> TJ-, sounds very right :)
<Dr_Willis> cetigar:  Not technically a 'support' issue either. :) perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<ActionParsnip> Harris: there are open source equivelants of all those apps
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Evening :)
<Randomuser894739> Testing the usb now
<Harris> that makes trailers
<cetigar> dr_willis ok :)
<bonhoeffer> jagginess, what do you mean by "modprobe dm"
<Dr_Willis> Make Movie Trailers? isent that the job of the Movie company.. ;P
<bonhoeffer> dm not found . . .
<Dr_Willis> Never knew trailers were so special they needed special apps to make them..
<ActionParsnip> Harris:  you can make trailers in pitivi and many of the other video editting apps in Ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, hello!
<agoodm> Now after trying to help a few folk maybe ill get lucky and someone might know how I can help the devs to fix my sound problems
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, http://pastebin.com/wXxzQAxJ
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, it's actually dm_mod
<Harris> are there templates for the movie trailer ike imovie
<bonhoeffer> jagginess, my bad, i should have gotten familiar with it :)
<Randomuser894739> TJ-, Dr_Willis agoodm jagginess and ActionParsnip . It works. Everything works and the system boots from the USB. Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Harris: I belive there will be some, try a few apps, see what they can do
<Randomuser894739> I don't know what went wrong to begin with, but it works and with your help I got it working
<Randomuser894739> thanks
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, not widely reported online, i made those notes like a year ago :)
<Harris> i have a project due in an hour
<Harris> for a trailer
<Harris> ubuntu is all i have
<ActionParsnip> Harris: then why are you pratting around with your system when you actually don't have time to spare?
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, i was in a heated debated with someone about using a script that was using predetermine presets.. but presets aren't the same for all table headers..
<ActionParsnip> Harris: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/   have fun
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, i told him you dont need a script to do mountpoints from an image.. so this is the safest way.. (kpartx, losetup, etc.)
<agoodm> I have a lenovo thinkpad x220 and a lenovo mini dock series 3, connected to the mini dock are 2x 24inch screens, keyboard, mouse head set, when both my headset and the mic are plugged into the dock whatever is being played through my headset is also 'monitored' or played onto the mic input causing feedback in calls
<bluezone> Even with The acceleration and sensitivity all the way to minimum, the mouse is STILL too fast, is there anyway to reduce the pointer speed even furthur?, still ISO solution
<agoodm> if I plug the headset into the laptop and the mic into the dock it works properly
<bonhoeffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149772/
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, did you list you losetup points?
<bonhoeffer> jagginess, i like your noscript approach
<Harris> like is there a wine for mac
<bonhoeffer> no, what does that do?
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, what's bound to /dev/loop0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Harris: not that i've ever heard of
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, you're supposed to use losetup if you're trying to bound a rawimage
<jagginess> lol
<ActionParsnip> Harris: could ask in #winehq but i doubt it, 'd use one of the native apps
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, losetup -a , lists
<jagginess> ( http://linux.die.net/man/8/losetup )
<jagginess> bonhoeffer, you can ask me on #linux, this seems very unubuntu
<bonhoeffer> fair enough
<Harris> when i open libre writting the arrow saying it is open doesnt show up
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Have you done "sudo modprobe hfs" to load the HFS file-system driver before "sudo mount -t hfs -o loop /path/to/file.img /media/directory" ?
<ActionParsnip> Harris: what arrow?
<Harris> in the launcher
<ActionParsnip> Harris: oh in Unity?
<Harris> yes
<Dr_Willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<ActionParsnip> Harris: what if you run: soffice     from the terminal?
<konradb> hi, how to partition disks for ubuntu? I have hdd 150GiB and SSD 64GIB.
<Dr_Willis> konradb:  totally depends on your needs. you could put / on the 64gb and /home/ on the 150gb hd.
<Harris> no ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> konradb:  and swap on the 150gbhd also.
<Dr_Willis> 64gb is a bit large for / ;) but it depends on your needs.
<ActionParsnip> Harris: does the terminal output anything?
<konradb> Dr_Willis: I just want to make it faster. Booting, running apps etc
<Harris> nope it opens it but it doesnt show up in launcher
<konradb> so all partitions except /home on SSD?
<Dr_Willis> konradb:  fastest would put eveyrthing on the ssd.. but thats a little overkill.
<konradb> and expensive
<Dr_Willis> konradb:  you could put your main users home directory on the ssd if you wanted to.
<konradb> ;d
<Dr_Willis> expensive? 64gb ssd was on sale for like $60 here the other day.
<konradb> but on /home i dont have apps etc
<Dr_Willis> got a 128gb SSD for just at the $100 mark
<konradb> Dr_Willis: in Your country - meaby ;p
<konradb> maybe*
<ActionParsnip> I'd get a 10Gb SSD for / and use a platter based drive for /home   waaaay cheaper
<Harris> i still cant find one with templates for movie trailer
 * Dr_Willis wonders how a movie trailer  is so special..
<ActionParsnip> Harris: does the app still load though?
<Harris> yes
<alazare619> ok long time linux user really first tiem in here in some time
<alazare619> basically i have a 12.04 media server
<alazare619> and whenever i watch a video or listen to pandora or anything the sound levle varies
<alazare619> i will get rediculously load to where i have to lower the volume of the stereo system its connected to then get really quiet to where i have to raise it back up ive tested this on other disros and os's and the problem doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> Harris: drag the icon from dash to the panel
<alazare619> it seems to me that alsa-base might of had a degress in stablity in recent versions?
<alazare619> degrade*
<Michaelx92> Guys
<Michaelx92> Can you fuck my ass?
<Harris> what is the pannel
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: tried:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<ActionParsnip> Harris:  the Unity panel, on the left
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  can you watch the beginning of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjkyvvj1-yU   how did he get that launcher
<alazare619> i actually dont have pulse at all ActionParsnip
<Harris> ActionParsnip,  the launcher
<alazare619> i mini installed 12.04 from scratch specifically to avoid pulse
<Michaelx92> Get free $34 when you click this link, http://q.gs/1Z7sU
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: the default Ubuntu install comes with pulse
<Michaelx92> Get free $34 when you click this link, http://q.gs/1Z7sU
<Michaelx92> Get free $34 when you click this link, http://q.gs/1Z7sU
<FloodBot1> Michaelx92: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: ahh I see
<alazare619> ActionParsnip, any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<alazare619> yea
<Harris> ActionParsnip,  i dont under stand
<ActionParsnip> Harris: search for apps in dash, then drag the to the panel on the left
<Harris> is the pannel the launcher
<ActionParsnip> Harris: yes, the panel on the left, drag the app to the left. Why are you so hung up on the language, isn't it clear what is to happen?
<alazare619> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=23c14f5ca7a1c958f499e7bf632bbc9c09a30d18
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: are you ysing HDMI audio or normal speakers?
<alazare619> ac'97
<Harris> how do i close all programs open except for xchat
<alazare619> standard headphone style speaker
<alazare619> tho id prefer to get hdmi working but its never worked under nix at all
<alazare619> video works fine tho for hdmi
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: tried:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<alazare619> whats even odder is in 10.04 this worked fine
<alazare619> i actually just purged that ppa
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: different versions of everything, makes a difference
<alazare619> nothing was going to upgrade when i ran an add-apt-repo aptget update apt-get upgrade
<Harris> terminal to close every app
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: have you tried in liveCD (which has pulse) to see how it runs there?
<ActionParsnip> Harris: you can run:   xkill    and click apps to close them
<alazare619> yea same thing
<alazare619> thats why i tried a mini install
<alazare619> i belive its related to a kernel issue possibly
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: tried different cables / speakers?
<alazare619> i figure as much because when i boot 2.6 kernel
<alazare619> its fine
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: sounds like a bug then
<Harris> now there are libre windows running minimized but since i cant see in the launcher i dont know how to close them
<ActionParsnip> Harris: use:  top
<alazare619> only bad thign is ...i purged that kernel by mistake :(
<alazare619> when i reloaded a mini figuring it might be related to pulse
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: ah, so its an upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> i always use the close button.. or the menu items...
<alazare619> yea
<alazare619> i upgraded to 12.04 and this issue started
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: consired a clean install? Upgrades can cause issues
<alazare619> first thing was boot into 2.6 kernel its fine
#ubuntu 2012-08-16
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, i enjoy lubuntu. but what are your thoughts on snow linux?
<alazare619> 3.2 no go...figure maybe a conflict  then i fresh reloaded
<AcidRain> im downloading the debian version now
<con-man> can someone tell me how to disable unity?
<con-man> it's crashing my gnome session
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: never used it, lubuntu is badass
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  select a differnt desktop at the lightdm login screen perhaps?
<alazare619> so my only real option is a 10.04 install :S
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, lubuntu is bad ass. but i feel that it lacks a few things that ubuntu 10.04 has
<seijirou> Trying to follow the ubuntu cloud instructions, after juju bootstrap the "chosen" node is trying to connect to itself on 2181...  i think it has something to do with zookeeper... shouldn't it be trying to connect to the maas / juju box?
<AcidRain> con-man, logout, and select the session.
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: well snow linux isjust ubuntu with different apps, you can make your OS just like snow linux and get full support here....
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, how?
<con-man> AcidRain, Dr_Willis, it only gives me Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D
<con-man> and unity still loads in both
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: just install the apps it has and then use the theme, not hard
<AcidRain> con-man, have you installed gnome2 shell?
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  so install some other de/desktop if you want.  Unity 2d and Untiy are 2 differnt apps..
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, what desktop does snowlinux use?
<ActionParsnip> con-man: install gnome-panel and you will get a gnome2 like desktop
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  unity2d is a fallback 'safer' option.
<con-man> welp TIL I'm not running gnome. should have figured that
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  unity runs on top of gnome...
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: looks like XFCE
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: i'd say "unity runs on top of compiz" myself...
<AcidRain> yeah.
<seijirou> Is there a better channel for UbuntuCloudInfrastructure help?
<Dr_Willis> Unity is a compiz plugin. so its running IN compiz ;)
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: may be mate
<con-man> if unity is a compiz plugin, why does the cube get so glitchy
<ActionParsnip> AcidRainits not supported here too, it will have its own irc channel and forum
<Daekdroom> con-man, they're incompatible plugins.
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  forget the cube even exists..
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, my main thing is i want to be able to rename files in realtime. no popup that asks me. other things like that
<con-man> then how do I rotate the 6 sided thing with equal lengths and 90 degree angles
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: ubuntu does that...
<Daekdroom> You found a way around that in the internet.
<Daekdroom> But they're not meant to be used together.
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: click file and hit F2
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip,. lol. i dont wnat that
<con-man> ActionParsnip, so I have installed gnome-panel, log out and back in?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: well, what do you want? You are going to be using the keyboard to type the new file name, so a keyboard shortcut makes sense
<ActionParsnip> con-man: log off and change the session
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: snowlinux has #snowlinux here on freenode
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, i think im just going to install xfce4 and see how it is
<AcidRain> but ill keep lubuntu for now
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: what do you want in  a rename procedure then....?
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, another thing, is that the terminal "transparency" isnt true. it just takes what is behind and puts it as the background. it leaves out files and windows
<michelfp> halp, how to force quit an application?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: not used it, so can't help there. It doesn't interest me
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, i want renaming to be like in windows xp. NOT a separate window that pops up
<michelfp> halp, how to force quit an application?
<michelfp> ?!
<zykotick9> michelfp: "kill PID#" or "killall APPNAME" or "xkill" click the app
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: you can run:  xkill    and click the app
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, u dont use terminal? :/
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: I use guake with no transparency
<zykotick9> michelfp: ActionParsnip i find xkill the least reliable or the options... doesn't always work
<michelfp> how to find out process name?
<michelfp> i want to force quit mozilla firefox
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: what is the app name?
<zykotick9> michelfp: "ps aux" or top
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: killall firefox
<AcidRain> michelfp, sudo killall firefox
<michelfp> ActionParsnip, worked
<michelfp> thx
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: no need for sudo, users can kill their own proceses
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, ah. right you r. im used to killing servers :P
<michelfp> also
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: you only need sudo if the process doesn't belong to the user who is trying to kill it
<michelfp> for some reason i'm not able to play mp3 files
<michelfp> when installing codec an error is returned
<harris> ActionParsnip,  in this video he has the launcher at the bottom
<michelfp>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<michelfp> playonlinux: Depends: wine-unstable but it is not installed
<michelfp>              Depends: python-wxgtk2.8 but it is not installed
<michelfp>              Depends: imagemagick but it is not installed
<michelfp>              Depends: cabextract but it is not installed
<michelfp>              Depends: icoutils but it is not installed
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<harris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjkyvvj1-yU ActionParsnip
<FloodBot1> michelfp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michelfp> fail
<con-man> now I can't right click
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: the rename process in windows is identical to Ubuntu, click file. Hit F2 and change name
<con-man> le freaking sigh
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, i hardly run any server as my user
<AcidRain> usually as many different users
<michelfp> ActionParsnip, no, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: its the same as ANY other package installation
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, i must be doing something wrong. because regardless how i try to rename file, weather right click-> rename, or click->f2. a separate window pops up
<AcidRain> in ubuntu 10.04, that didnt happen
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: in LXDE?
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, yes, not openbox
<AcidRain> brb
<Dr_Willis> Its the file manager that would matter.. not the window manager. ;0
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  apt-cache policy playonlinux; lsb_release -a        Thanks
<Dr_Willis> I HATE how windows has the 'inline' file renameing.. always accidently renameing  things
<michelfp> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: http://pastie.org   or similar can hold the text
<michelfp> http://pastie.org/4497817
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: I suggest you run;   sudo apt-get --purge remove playonlinux; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<michelfp> okay
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: then reinstall the app with:  sudo apt-get install playonlinux    to get the one from the official ubuntu repos
<michelfp> okay
<michelfp> i'll give you results later, since i'm downloading something
<con-man_> so I have disabled unity, but something odd about compiz, I can no longer right click the menu bar and choose which desktop to show on, or always show on desktop
<con-man_> what up with that
<michelfp> downloading the ubuntu-restricted-extras :p
<harris> ActionParsnip,  i havent even started the trailer and its do at 5:30 i still need the program
<con-man_> brb unity is still running I think
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, but you can install the one known to work which will make your packages square
<harris> which is
<ActionParsnip> harris: if you added the playonlinux PPA, you will need to remove it
<con-man> back
<harris> i didnt
<ActionParsnip> harris: the packages are like a pyramid, each package has dependencies, if those deps aren't met the OS will moan and will not run the app til each app is at the desired version or higher
<shawny> Anyone else having trouble with Chrome on 12.04?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<con-man> better! thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> shawny:  whaty kind of trouble?
<ActionParsnip> harris: its like if you want to make a cake, if you don't have all the ingredients you can't make the cake
<ActionParsnip> harris: your packages are all out of whack so you are getting issues and the OS is complaining, so you need to get this squared  off
<harris> what square
<ActionParsnip> harris: again, why are you doing all this when time is not a luxury, it makes no sense at all
<monkers> so i've been asking for help with getting my raid array back up and working for the last week since i installed 12.04 and moved my raid array over.  Turns out the problem was some sort of conflict between udev, mdadm and dmraid. when i did an apt-get remove dmraid, mdadm went to town and was able to find all my disks and reassemble the array without problems.  So, maybe make a mental note,
<monkers> DMRAID AND MDADM DO NOT PLACE NICE TOGETHER.  uninstall the one you dont need if you're having raid partition/assembly issues.  thanks for the help all.
<ActionParsnip> harris: all deps met and all packages having what they need
<harris> ok whatever i will get an f
<shawny> When I scroll on various pages it doesn't work proper.  part of the screen will scroll while the rest stays put and it doesn't refresh, also, I believe none of the links would work.
<harris> how do i find out what packages are not being used by anything
<ActionParsnip> harris: why are you doing this now? You have brought this on yourself
<michelfp> fyi i started using linux yesterday >.>
<con-man> OR NOT
<ActionParsnip> harris: deborphan can tell you the unused packages but I don't suggest using it while your packages are not solid
<con-man> man what happened with 12.04?  my graphics are all glitchy
<harris> ill tell my teacher i didnt have the progtam
<con-man> I cannot rotate windows to other sides of the cube
<harris> what do you mean not solid
<ActionParsnip> harris: I don't care
<con-man> alt tab doesnt work
<con-man> nothing
<ActionParsnip> harris: all deps met, you have a dependancy issue caused by you installing some 3rd party deb
<ActionParsnip> con-man: is compiz running?
<con-man> yup
 * Dr_Willis wonders why people are so obsessed with the lame cube
<ActionParsnip> con-man: if you like the gnome2 smell I suggest you use xfce
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I know, its a mystery
<con-man> I like eye candy
<zykotick9> monkers: reporting back to the channel on solutions is really helpful - thanks! (it's too bad i don't personally care about raid/fakeraid issues...)
<ActionParsnip> harris: why did you start messing around like this NOW?
<iceroot> why is the update-manager (running as normal user) able to start the update of sec-updates without a sudo-password? (sudoers does not contain a line about that)
<con-man> forgetting the cube, I cannot alt tab, or right click my desktop or right click the top or bottom menus or move windows to other desktops
<michelfp> cube?
<michelfp> what
<michelfp> cube?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: did you use gksudo recently?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: no
<Dr_Willis> michelfp:  search Youtube for 'Compiz cube'
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: login maybe 15 minutes before, no sudo action then
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: its a plugin for compiz, there are plenty of vids of it for people who think its cool
<Dr_Willis> The cube is the kind of thing you enable to show off to the windows users looking over your shoulder.. then turn off when they leave so you can get some work done.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: maybe its a post login thing. Which release?
<con-man> I don't think I've turned it off since 2006
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: 12.04 (unity), lubuntu is not acting like that
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: weird indeed. Is it part of polkit etc?
<con-man> but back then it was called Beryl, not compiz
<sudu> hey can anyone help me with software center
<ActionParsnip> con-man: check settings in ccsm
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: will look into that
<ActionParsnip> sudu: ask and see
<ActionParsnip> harris: you didn't answer my question...
<sudu> it will not open it will not uninstall and i cant update
<ActionParsnip> sudu: if you run:   sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: in my opinion a big security issue when the system can install software without extra sudo
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I suggest you report a bug
<sudu> hold on ill give u the error
<con-man> ActionParsnip, check for what exactly?
<harris> no i want to from a long time ago
<ActionParsnip> con-man: what is enabled and disabled, or even reset to defaults
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: guess you are right
<harris> i have packages i dont use
<Dynose> connect #OpTrapWire
<ActionParsnip> harris: you need to remove playonlinux, then work from there, then you can uninstall as you wish
<Dynose> #OpTrapWire
<harris> i dont have play on linux
<diminoten> hey kind of a niche question
<sudu> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok, if you run:  sudo apt-get -f install     does it sa 0 upgraded|installed  etc?
<diminoten> anyone know much about the killer NIC and ubuntu support?
<ActionParsnip> sudu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149835    run that one line after the other
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<harris> Reading package lists... Done
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<harris> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<harris>   language-pack-zh-hans kde-l10n-de language-pack-kde-de fortunes-min
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris>   language-pack-de-base language-pack-kde-zh-hans fortune-mod kde-l10n-engb
<michelfp> ActionParsnip, how to tell what applications do i have installed?
<Dr_Willis> diminoten:  that overhyped 'gamer focused' nic?
<diminoten> yeah it came on my motherboard
<ActionParsnip> harris: sudo apt-get --pure autoremove
<diminoten> got it on a good newegg deal
<diminoten> now ubuntu won't detect it
<bekks> diminoten: whats the line from the lspci output showing that NIC?
<Dr_Willis> On The MB? thought it was a stand alone nic.
<harris> Command line option --pure is not understood ActionParsnip
<sudu> ill try it
<diminoten> let me look
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: run:   sudo lshw -C network    it should show you the network chip
<diminoten> okay
<ActionParsnip> harris: --purge   typo
<Dr_Willis> harris:  notice a line where it said --> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<michelfp> also
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I did ;)
<michelfp> how do i see how much disk space do i have in my linux partition
<diminoten> huh this output is strange
<michelfp> :/
<harris> what?
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: df -h
<diminoten> Atheros Communications Inc...?
<michelfp> ty
<ActionParsnip> harris: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> harris: you really need hand holding don't you...
<Dr_Willis> No one ever reads the error messages/info messages it seems. ;P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I do <3
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha
<bekks> diminoten: Just put the complete output of that lshw .... command in a pastebin.
<diminoten> hum it's on the ubuntu box
<diminoten> which has no network access
<bekks> diminoten: So you dont have an USB stick or something? :)
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone know, if I need to change any configuration files when moving /home from a primary partition to a LVM
<JokesOnYou77> ?
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: there will be an ID like:   80EA:1E3C    use that to find guides
<diminoten> rofl yah yeah hang on a min
<ActionParsnip> harris: is it removing ok?
<harris> i am a slow learner
<harris> yes
<sudu> how long does line 4 take
<ActionParsnip> harris: cool
<harris> sorry
<harris> i will try to be better
<ActionParsnip> sudu: long time, let it play. Its the fix broken packages from the official docs, I just have it in a script :)
<harris> Reading package lists... Done
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<harris> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<harris>   language-pack-zh-hans kde-l10n-de language-pack-kde-de fortunes-min
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris>   language-pack-de-base language-pack-kde-zh-hans fortune-mod kde-l10n-engb
<ActionParsnip> harris: use a pastebin for large text outputs.
<sudu> do i have to copy line for line or can i do all at once
<Dr_Willis> harris:  removeing those packages are not going to make your system amazeingly faster or anything special...
<Dr_Willis> harris:  and after those lines it says  -->   Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ActionParsnip> sudu: you can run:   wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> sudu: you can run that after the last command finishes if you want
 * ActionParsnip loves dropbox
<diminoten> okay so here's the pastebin: pastebin.com/mRrWiUch
<diminoten> doesn't look that good
<harris> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<harris> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bekks> diminoten: and the output of lspci -k too, please
<diminoten> rofl
<ActionParsnip> harris: do you have software centre open?
<diminoten> k
<diminoten> anything I can filter on?
<harris> yes
<ActionParsnip> harris: close it, its locking the packages
<bekks> diminoten: would be more effort than just using the complete output :)
<harris> ok
<harris> it still says Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<harris> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sl3ax> hi guys, how can i remove GnuPG from Ubuntu 12.04?
<proby> hi after playing a game , gnome3 gets that strange blured resolution , how to solve that??
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | harris
<ubottu> harris: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TJ-> diminoten: In response to a question, the Killergaming community manager said on 12/7/2011 "I do not believe we currently have official Linux support on our current road map beyond the general desire to offer as much support as we can to as many people as we can. Hopefully this is something that we will be able to offer in the future."
<diminoten> TJ-: hum that makes sense...
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone know, if I need to change any configuration files when moving /home from a primary partition to a LVM?
<proby> TJ- hi after playing a game , gnome3 gets that strange blured resolution , how to solve that??
<diminoten> I might have a network card
<Dr_Willis> JokesOnYou77:  juust the fstab.. same as moveing home in any other way i i,magine.
<diminoten> a reasonable one, that'll make this easier
<sudu> made it to line 15 its getting packages
<diminoten> crap no I don't
<diminoten> ...we'll see
<diminoten> hm I bet I could make it to microcenter
<diminoten> lalala
<sudu> how did u find the script so fast
<TJ-> diminoten: As the 'killer' is just an embedded Linux device itself, my bet is the communication between it and Windows (with windows drivers) isn't via regular PCI hardware device, but using some hybrid communications method. Which would make a Linux driver extremely difficult
<faith> hey
<faith> can anyone help me
<JoeQuery> Hello: I'm getting "E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<Dr_Willis> !ask > faith
<diminoten> TJ-: yeah that's why I don't want to spend too much time on this
<ubottu> faith, please see my private message
<JoeQuery> trying to apt-get upgrade
<JokesOnYou77> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks.  the ARCH wiki mentioned some changes to rc.conf for installing with an LVM but I wasn't sure about this case
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Yes you do ... "/etc/fstab" will need updating to reflect the /dev/mapper/<volgroup>-<logical-volume> path to the device
<Dr_Willis> JokesOnYou77:  arch is radically differnt from most disrtos. :)
<JoeQuery> Been looking on forums for a while, can't find a solution. I'm told I have unmet dependencies (and to use apt-get -f install to fix it), but then the No file name for libssl1.0.0 error comes up
<JokesOnYou77> Dr_Willis: yeah, but the documentation rocks.  and it's not all that different when you get down to it.  Just a lot more elbow grease in the setup
<Dr_Willis> JokesOnYou77:  learning the fundamentals of Linux and the disrto dosent matter much. :)
<Dr_Willis> JoeQuery:  could be some of the files in /var/cache/apt/ have became currupted.
<JoeQuery> Dr_Willis: What should I do about that? clear out the directory?
<Dr_Willis> JoeQuery:  DONT just delete the files in the directory. :) perhaps rename them.. so you can restore them later..
<harris> ActionParsnip,  it erased software center and terminal
<harris> now i have a problem
<JoeQuery> Dr_Willis: then the standard update => upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> JoeQuery:  apt-get clean   might clean them out for you.
<Dr_Willis> try a 'sudo apt-get clean' then update, upgrade
<TJ-> JoeQuery: Have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<JoeQuery> TJ-: Yes, I have. I was met with another list of errors, which I can put into a pastebin.
<harris> Dr_Willis,  i did what you guys told me and it erased everything i need
<Dr_Willis> harris:  you need to give more details...
<sudu> anyone use the new pinguy os?
<TJ-> JoeQuery: those could be useful
<michelfp> hey, when using wget, how do i specify location to save?
<Dr_Willis> sudu:  it has its own support channels. :)
<harris> dropbox is gone terminal is gone
<Dr_Willis> michelfp:  saw that on a wget faq page just yesterday,., ;)
<harris> chromium is gone
<sudu> realy ill check it out cool
<harris> software center is gone
<michelfp> Dr_Willis, answer my question
<TJ-> michelfp: -O <output-file>
<michelfp> oh
<michelfp> cool
<Dr_Willis> harris:  we have NO idea what you are doing, or have done.
<harris> i typed the codes you told me to
<gunarm> anyone know why Disk Utility created my raid array on md127 instead of md0?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  be more specific.. assume people on IRC have the attention span of a newt.
<harris> now i have a f#$%^&n problem
<harris> how do i get it back
<Tony_Stark> harris: sounds like a reformat and reinstall now
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what 'codes' were used.
<harris> i cant reinstall
<sudu> gpart it and start over
<Tony_Stark> harris: why not?
<TJ-> gunarm: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10907831&postcount=6
<harris> i dont have time
<gunarm> TJ-, thanks
<harris> and i would lose my wifi because i have to download the drivers and i dont know where they are
<Tony_Stark> harris: Doesnt seem to be any other option.  Sounds like you are dead in the water
<TJ-> harris: Are you using regular Ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<harris> yes
<histo> harris: What is your problem? Can you please ask a question on one line with details as to what you are having issues with.
<TJ-> harris: You can reinstall all the desktop packages with something like "sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" ... BEFORE you do that, let ActionParsnip and Dr_Willis confirm what I have said
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: Will that force reinstall of all the dependencies? I've never messed a system up so far as to need that :p
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  im not even sure what his actual problem is..  last i noticed he was  worried about unused packages that could be removed via 'apt-get autoremove'
<sudu> is there a chat package that supports SMS
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I think he removed some virtual package that has taken away all its dependencies... I've seen it happen in the past
<rocky_> hello
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> forces a reinstall of the desktp packages.
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I thought that would do it, see that harris ?
<rocky_> I keep getting often this error message, unlock login keyring, the password you entered on login computer doesn't matches login keyring
<TJ-> And if those packages are still in the local cache (if not cleaned!) then they won't need to be downloaded
<rocky_> how to avoid this message?
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  that in the browser? or the desktop?
<rocky_> desktop
<TJ-> rocky_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-changepassword.html
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, it can come anytime
<Dr_Willis> I normally set my gnome keyring password to be blank. :)  Actaually i dident even notice that feature in 12.04 ....
<Priapus_D> Hello ubuntu
<w0rm_x> Hello Priapus_D
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, i see have to change the login keyring password
<Priapus_D> I wonder if anyone can tell me whether Epson LPB 1120 printer is supported by ubuntu 12.04
<rocky_> it appears i forget my old password, so it won't allow me to change the password
<rocky_> can i delete the login keyring
<rocky_> ?
<Priapus_D> Sorry it's the canon lpb 1120. It gave me headaches earlier and wonder if the 12.04 supported such printers
<sudu> ACTION you are amazing it WORKED
<Priapus_D> And thanks in advance
<rocky_> Dr_Willis, alright i deleted the login keyring, hopefully it resolves the issue and thanks all
<histo> rocky_: how'd you delete the login keyring?
<TJ-> rocky_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<rocky_> go to password keyring, right delete
<rocky_> TJ-, thank you
<rocky_> histo, thank you
<Ping-Win> hello room. i need help concerning a desktop environment i am trying to uninstall.  can anyone help?
<histo> rocky_: you could have just changed the password to the same as your login password
<histo> !ask | Ping-Win
<ubottu> Ping-Win: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Priapus_D> Any suggestions for a good Tab that I can install ubuntu on?
<Ping-Win> i was playing around with edubuntu, but decided that it wasn't my cup of tea.  i uninstalled through the software center, but still see elements of it in my unity desktop. namely the dash home icon and the log in wallpaper.  how do i completly remove these items?
<bitbarron> I am installing ubuntu on a 32GB thumb drive.  Which file system should I pick, and which mount point should I use?  A bootable Ubuntu install is all I want to put on this flash drive.
<iceroot> bitbarron: ext4, just use the default ubuntu will offer (everything goes to /)
<bitbarron> Priapus_D, I don't think you can install ubuntu on a tablet yet.  If you find out different, let me know!
<bitbarron> iceroot, Thx!
<bitbarron> Is ubuntu available (and moderately stable) for any tablet PC yet?
<TJ-> Priapus_D: the SmartQ T20 has Ubuntu firmware available
<Tony_Stark> If the tablet has usb..you might be able to use unetbootin, but the touch controls may not work
<iceroot> bitbarron: depending on the hardware the tablet is using
<b3rz3rk3r> Ping-Win, "sudo aptitude remove edubuntu-desktop" should do the trick
<iceroot> bitbarron: but the architecture is supported by ubuntu
<Priapus_D> Thank you TJ-
<bitbarron> iceroot, Really?  What about i/o issues?  Don't you need some sort of touch screen technology for most tablets?
<michelfp> this program
<michelfp> has .rpm .deb and .tgz versions
<michelfp> which one do i get?!?!
<michelfp> :C
<iceroot> bitbarron: ubuntu is supporting touchscreens by a long time already
<Priapus_D> <bitbarron> one of my friends was talking about ubuntu on Asus Transformer Prime
<TJ-> bitbarron: I'm porting it to the Notion Ink Adam
<iceroot> bitbarron: the bigger problem is propitary hardware which dont have drivers in the kernel
<iceroot> bitbarron: wifi, 3g and so on
<iceroot> bitbarron: but the touchscreen-part is working fine on GNU/Linux with X11
<histo> michelfp: deb
<Stanley00> michelfp: try find that prog in Ubuntu Software Center first ;)
<TJ-> michelfp: Ubuntu is based on Debian, and their packages have the extension ".deb"
<bitbarron> iceroot, I see.  Interesting.  I see Priapus_D is talking about Asus Transformer Prime.  Maybe that is something to check out?
<iceroot> bitbarron: its a nice device
<TJ-> Priapus_D: also see http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/22/asus-gives-transformer-prime-a-bootloader-unlock-tool-ubuntu-pr/
<iceroot> bitbarron: but i would prefer nexus devices because normally the kernel itself is supporting the complete hardware or the drivers are available
<iceroot> bitbarron: so the hardware-support may be better
<eoss> if you have an ftp server, is it safe to give anonymous ftp users 777 privlidges inside the ftp folder
<TJ-> iceroot: That's nirvana :)
<bitbarron> iceroot, I will check out both.  Cool.
<iceroot> eoss: ftp is never safe
<eoss> ...
<iceroot> eoss: and 777 is always a stupid idea
<eoss> so how do you expect them to read or write to the folder?
<iceroot> eoss: by the owner or group-flag
<histo> people still use ftp?
<eoss> histo: wat do you use?
<histo> eoss: ssh
<iceroot> eoss: something secure instead of ftp
<eoss> histo: me too sftp, this is for a noob that doesnt know any of that
<iceroot> eoss: ftp is the most unsecure thing out there (like telnet)
<histo> eoss: there are windows based scp clients
<histo> eoss: it would appear like an ftp server to them
<gunarm> winscp
<gunarm> ftw
<eoss> well then i will just set him up with a user account then for ftp with user pass, chroot him to the folder or something
<Tony_Stark> iceroot: use vsftp  very secure ftp
<Ping-Win> terminal message says "sudo: aptitude: command not found ??
<eoss> vsftp is win so far..
<iceroot> Tony_Stark: ftp can not be secure
<iceroot> Tony_Stark: doesnt matter which client or server
<histo> eoss: yeah jail him the folder. and test to make sure he can't get out to other folders
<iceroot> Tony_Stark: because ftp is complety unencrypted
<eoss> basically your password goes over the wire unencrypted
<histo> eoss: yes and all data
<eoss> but if they chrooted i dont care what they do to the folder
<gunarm> when I set up my raid in Disk Utility, put GUID partition tables on all the drives, and then did Create > Raid and selected them all and when it finished all the disks say "warning, this partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes, this may reult in very poor performance", the md itself with 512k stripe says its off by 509952 bytes.  the array is new and empty so I can remake it if I need to but how can I not have the same problem again?
<digitalgypsy> Tony_Stark: I think the 's' in 'vsftp' stands for 'simple'
<eoss> nope, secure
<digitalgypsy> not 'secure'
<Tony_Stark> iceroot: that is why I prefer ssh
<Tony_Stark> digitalgypsy: oh...it has been a while since I set it up.
<gunarm> why not just use ssh
<digitalgypsy> no... you're right... I'm talking out of my ass
<digitalgypsy> heh... my bad
<gunarm> its super easy to open
<digitalgypsy> ssh is just as easy, tho
<TJ-> vsftp is used by most of the major Linux vendors and projects
<histo> eoss: true
<gunarm> it cant get easier or more secure than ssh
<gunarm> sudo apt-get install openssh
<gunarm> ssh hostname
<gunarm> winscp hostname
<bobweaver>  /join #woppsie
<bobweaver> er
<michelfp> what is command for finding out disk space again?
<eoss> i didnt even have to do that..i had ssh running on my server...set up my ftp client for sftp..and it just worked >.<
<iceroot> michelfp: df -h
<michelfp> thx
<JAyGamma>  /join #woppsie
<TJ-> ssh derivatives depend upon an account on the system. In many cases admin's don't want the ftp users to be real users on the system
<Tony_Stark> df for diskspace
<bobweaver> is there a .. thanks JAyGamma
<gunarm> TJ-, good poitn
<bobweaver> There is not a woppsie channel there should be ...
<TJ-> FTP daemons are great for doing virtual hosting in combination with web-server virtual hosts
 * bobweaver puff the air and hunter games is on 
<iceroot> TJ-: then dont give them a login-shell
<Priapus_D> TJ- thank you but have you ever tried what is in this page: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585009
<b3rz3rk3r> Ping-Win, open the Synaptic Package Manager and make sure that you have "apt" installed
<bobweaver> Who invented woopsie ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Ping-Win, if not, check the box and install it. then re-run the last command in terminal
<sudu> is ther a fast format converter app for ubuntu like format factory
<iceroot> Ping-Win: aptitude was removed from the default installation, if you need aptitude use "sudo apt-get install aptitude" but for normal users apt-get is fine and there is no need for aptitude
<TJ-> iceroot: Often the issue is that accounts are all managed in a company database, and FTP daemons are much more inclined to do their authentication via a database. When they've got 100,000 users the database 'seems' safer to many companies. I and you know of pam_ldap and pam_mysql, but their techies often aren't that well versed.
<iceroot> TJ-: ftp is still evil
<TJ-> Priapus_D: No, my work is focused on a native port of Linux kernel supporting all the hardware, so a vanilla Ubuntu can be run on it
<iceroot> TJ-: doesnt matter how you manage the users
<iceroot> TJ-: when we are talking about ftps, ok then ftp is fine :=)
<TJ-> iceroot: what's evil about it, specifically?
<bobweaver> iceroot, +1 ftp is evil
<iceroot> TJ-: unencrypted passwords
<TJ-> iceroot: so HTTP Basic auth is evil too
<bobweaver> !info scp,sftp
<ubottu> Package scpsftp does not exist in precise
<iceroot> TJ-: when not using https, yes of course
<bobweaver> !info scp
<ubottu> Package scp does not exist in precise
<Priapus_D> TJ- that would be a great thing. Is anything or any device out there that one can install Linux with gnome natively on that you know?
<iceroot> bobweaver: scp is part of "openssh-client"
<TJ-> Priapus_D: I don't think so at this point, tablets still aren't in the same league as PCs
<bobweaver> thanks iceroot  :)
<iceroot> TJ-: imap is bad of course too, when not using IMAPS or encryption for the password
<Priapus_D> TJ- still it would be great to have a tab with ubuntu on
<TJ-> Priapus_D: They are coming
<bobweaver> how to make better sense of the rubix cube of iptable ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Ping-Win, is that command working now?
<bobweaver> any one want to teach me how to use iptables better or is there a better way ?
<Ping-Win> the command is working now guys! THX!
<iceroot> bobweaver: man iptables  or #iptables
<iceroot> bobweaver: or use ufw
<iceroot> !ufw | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bobweaver> Like I guesss my question is more abut
<bobweaver> searching for name of program sorry ...
<TJ-> bobweaver: what do you want to know?
<bobweaver> well I want to use a poxy to gather cached info
<bobweaver> but I have to open up tables on the machine this is a sandboxed machine
<bobweaver> meaning that it has its own little network behind some things
<bobweaver> things being honeypots
<bobweaver> I think it was called rsucl or something like that
<bobweaver> rsuck *
<bobweaver> it is for my tv hang on
<TJ-> I have this rule to run transparent squid: "-A loc_dnat ! -d 10.0.0.0/8 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128"
<NetEcho> where might I find the Screen and Device configurations for Xorg on the livecd? I'm trying to diagnose my config on a live install and the livecd seems to support my card nicely
<TJ-> bobweaver: That's taken from the rule chains and targets configured via Shorewall
<TJ-> NetEcho: check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iceroot> NetEcho: there is no static config anymore by default
<iceroot> NetEcho: udev is doing that automaticly on every start
<NetEcho> iceroot is there still a way to see how it's configuring it?
<TJ-> NetEcho: Xorg auto-configures nowadays and you can see the config in the log reports
<NetEcho> perfect
<diminoten> I'm an idiot
<diminoten> I uninstalled unity but didn't put anything else in
<diminoten> is there like a shortcut to the command line
<diminoten> nm
<DrManhattan> im quite disgusted, I never did get WOL working on my atl1e, I had to switch my server box over to my biostar p43-a7
<TJ-> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<diminoten> screen went blank
<DrManhattan> in the long run though, I suppose its best since it only had ich10 with ahci and not fakeraid, and i had mismatched drives and wanted to mix up raid types anyhow
<TJ-> DrManhattan: Did you try "echo enabled >/sys/class/net/eth?/device/power/wakeup"
<DrManhattan> TJ-, tried everything. Isn't going to happen with that module
<DrManhattan> on r8169 it doesn't work either but the proprietary driver for that compiles and installs just fine
<DrManhattan> it works great
<sambagirl> hey is there any procedure for reversing an iphone upgrade?
<bitbarron> Should I expect my linux OS booting off my USB 2.0 drive to be considerably slower than if I am booting of a SATA drive?
<aristidesfl> will rm -rf follow symbolic links?
<bobweaver> ok I finaly found the program
<aristidesfl> bitbarron yes
<bobweaver> !rtmpsuck
<TJ-> DrManhattan: strange; I know the atl1e supports AT_WUFC_MAG (magic packet)
<aristidesfl> will rm -r follow symbolic links?
<sambagirl> can you install ubuntu on an iphone?
<bobweaver> !info rtmpsuck
<ubottu> Package rtmpsuck does not exist in precise
<bitbarron> aristidesfl, Do you have a "from the hip" guess as to the decrease in speed?  1/2, 1/4?
<aristidesfl> bitbarron maybe 3 times more
<bitbarron> aristidesfl, OK.  Thx.
<TJ-> bitbarron: SATA 1.5/3.0/6.0 Gbps ... USB 480Mbps
<aristidesfl> depending on the ratio between the speed of the hard drive and usb
<trism> !info rtmpdump | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: rtmpdump (source: rtmpdump): small dumper for media content streamed over the RTMP protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4~20110711.gitc28f1bab-1 (precise), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DrManhattan> Oh im sure it does,. I bet it can send magic packets in linux like its going out of style
<DrManhattan> when it goes to sleep, it goes nighty night.
<TJ-> bitbarron: and its unusual on USB to get all that claimed 480Mbps os USB 2.0
<bitbarron> TJ-, So does that mean my ubuntu installation on my thumbdrive will be painfully slow?
<aristidesfl> depends on the purpose
<aristidesfl> I had a server running off a flash drive
<bobweaver> trism,  correct I am trying to make a interface for that but am unsure about the i[tables and how that would ever package
<aristidesfl> to save energy
<DrManhattan> bitbarron, compared to a 3gbps or faster connection to an actual hard drive, probably
<aristidesfl> but it requires you to fine tune a lot of things
<aristidesfl> like some options of the file system
<trism> bobweaver: oh, sorry, I have no idea, thought you were searching for the binary
<aristidesfl> and not use swap partition
<bitbarron> I am thinking of using the thumbdrive for email, web browsing when I visit my sisters house.  Not wanting to log into her computer.
<aristidesfl> so it doesn't write so much to the disk
<bobweaver> My iptables question what does this do ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/54787/record-live-streaming
<aristidesfl> bitbarron if the computer has enough RAM
<bitbarron> 1 or 2 gigs
<aristidesfl> assuming you disable swap
<aristidesfl> I only have 1 gig
<aristidesfl> I ended up switching to hard drive because every time the Ram would run out, the compared would crash
<bobweaver> I fdo not know iptables and am reading that article that the bot suggested
<aristidesfl> flash drive also has shorter life span than hard drive
<aristidesfl> but if it is only to use occasionally it's a good solution
<bobweaver> I always use ipcop or pfsense
<bobweaver> sets up the rules for me :/
<bitbarron> aristidesfl, I will check it out.  Just wanting a mobile solution when I travel to friends who have computers.  That is a good tip though, to disable swap.
<bobweaver> the only part that I dont get is this    \! --uid-owner
<bobweaver> meaning that it must be by the owner only ?
<bobweaver> and I take it that the owner is the proxy model
<bobweaver> but just not sure
<danbeam> hello, does anybody know the config file I'd edit to turn off sticky edges? right now I'm being hit by RANDR error messages when trying to run gnome-control-center display so I can't edit from the GUI
<danbeam> (sticky edges in 12.04 + unity)
<bobweaver> 2d or 3d danbeam
<danbeam> bobweaver: hmm, not sure
<danbeam> bobweaver: one sec
<bobweaver> sorry unity 2d or 3d
<danbeam> bobweaver: ya, I know, not sure which one I'm running...
<danbeam> bobweaver: how does one find this out? env?
<ferris> I cannot seem to find out how to backup my settings and messages with thunderbird in ubuntu 12
<bobweaver> see what I want to do is set up a ical table for aend user to record ;live streams and then set that up as a lens
<ferris> any help would be great
<bobweaver> with rmtpsuck
<aristidesfl> bitbarron there are more things you should disable in /etc/fstab
<bobweaver> well sticky edges are defined by a manger danbeam  it real depends on what you are trying to run but I see no reason to have no gui in a stick edge sitution
<TJ-> bobweaver: It watches for any TCP connections to port 1935 and REDIRECTs them if they are not (!) owned by the user rtmp to localhost where rtmpsuck is operating as a transparent proxy. So it makes the connections to the video site and saves the data as it passes through the proxy on its way to the browser
<bobweaver> TJ-,  thanks a ton !
<danbeam> bobweaver: I have a GUI, I just can't launch the "Displays" settings UI
<danbeam> bobweaver: as it segfaults when I do
<danbeam> (it's a known bug)
<bobweaver> TJ-,  tis is why I ask BTW :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0&feature=g-upl
<harris> what is the wine channel
<TJ-> danbeam: Try starting it from a terminal under control of the debugger so you can capture a stack backtrace. "gdb --args gnome-control-center display"
<TJ-> harris: #winehq
<gunarm> does anyone know a good guide for setting up raid that doesn't require reinstalling ubuntu with the alternate cd?  I just want to make some drives into an array, not my os drive
<danbeam> TJ-: why? it's in some bug somewhere, but it doesn't help me
<danbeam> TJ-: looked for bug, couldn't find
<bonhoeffer> anyone know why i can't mv *.jpg in a directory -- i get  Argument list too long
<bobweaver> danbeam,  you have gone to gnome-settings and made sure that sticky edges where enabled
<bobweaver> what bonhoeffer
<TJ-> danbeam:  the first step to fixing is knowing where the problem is :)
<bonhoeffer> -bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<danbeam> TJ-: there's no symbols
<danbeam> TJ-: I'm on a backtrace
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That'll be because the shell glob "*" will be expanded to a list of every .jpg filename... which is probably too long for the command line
<danbeam> TJ-: #0  0x00007ffff77fff77 in gtk_widget_size_allocate () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0
<TaJMoX> How do I delete some stuff from the Unity "Installed Programs" ? There is some stuff I installed with WINE that I have removed manually, but the icons are still there. (Ubuntu 12.04)
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, hm. .. how would you recommend moving all the jpegs from the directory?
<bobweaver> find /home/dir/ -name '*.jpg' -exec mv whatever /whatever  { } \
<TJ-> danbeam: OK... if you're that good, you need to install the -dbgsym packages for the relevant package and libraries from the ddeb archive
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  ^^
<NetEcho> is there a way to have X spit its config into a config file (the one thats configured at runtime?)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: "for jpg in *.jpg; do rm $jpg; done"
<danbeam> TJ-: ok
<bobweaver> bonhoeffer,  there sould not be a space in { }
<bobweaver> lol TJ-
<danbeam> TJ-: Like I mentioned before, this is definitely a known issue with a full stack trace
<danbeam> TJ-: somewhere on launchpad or some tracker
<TJ-> NetEcho: "Xorg -configure"
<NetEcho> TJ- thanks
<TJ-> danbeam: OK ... you point me to it, I'll hack the source
<TaJMoX> How do I delete/edit icons in the Dash? Under "Installed Programs" there are some old WINE apps that I have removed, but the icons are still there.
<NetEcho> TJ- this will yield the same results as the dynamic configuration?
<nina666> hi... I know i can get a program's process ID by pgrep. using that, how can I switch to that program?
<TJ-> NetEcho: according to "man Xorg" : "When this option is specified, the Xorg server loads all video driver  modules,  probes
<TJ->                for  available  hardware, and writes out an initial xorg.conf(5) file based on what was detected."
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0&feature=g-upl&webm=1   9minutes in how to fix ?
<NetEcho> TJ- ok I'll give it a try
<TJ-> nina666: how do you mean, switch to it?
<danbeam> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/979959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 979959 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""gnome-control-center display" crashes if no RANDR extension" [Medium,New]
<TJ-> Thanks danbeam
<quazimodo> guys /usr/bin/ruby is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/ruby which is a symlink to /usr/bin/ruby1.8
<quazimodo> is there a proper way to change that (via the alternatives system) to ruby 1.9.3
<danbeam> TJ-: I should mention that I know RANDR is turned off (it says so in my xorg.conf) but I don't exactly know why my xorg.conf turns it off...
<s3a> Is it safe to browse the internet with a live cd or does it introduce a new security risk (network-wise - excluding the fact that it's not updated with the latest patches which can be done on the live cd/dvd)?
<quazimodo> or should i just remake the /etc/alternatives/ruby as a symlink to /etc/bin/ruby1.9.3
<nina666> TJ-, for example program A is intiated and running, but minimized, or closed (but it is running); how can I relaunch it? by relaunch i dont mean re-initiation, just switch to the program so I can see the interface..
<danbeam> bobweaver: re: gnome-settings, that's the thing that crashes (if by that you mean gnome-control-center display)
<RoDiMuS-X> s3a don't mount your harddrive and you should be fine
<TJ-> danbeam: No, that is strange. usually there shouldn't be an xorg.conf anyhow. I run nvidia with multiple screens and don't get the symptoms described in comment #2
<s3a> RoDiMuS-X, couldn't an attacker mount it "for me" remotely?
<RoDiMuS-X> s3a: if they get your root password
<danbeam> TJ-: I could obviously disable (mv xorg.conf xborg.conf) it and set the option, I guess...
<danbeam> I guess I'll try that for now
<s3a> RoDiMuS-X, but the live cd's root password is either nothing or "ubuntu" or something easy to crack through
<danbeam> TJ-: if that doesn't work I can install the dbg symbols and look through the gdb bt
<s3a> RoDiMuS-X, ok so a solution would be to change the password right before connecting to the internet?
<NetEcho> TJ- how do I use xorg -configure on the livecd it won't allow me to run it
<RoDiMuS-X> s3a: telnet, FTP services such as those are turned off by default
<TJ-> danbeam_: if you can pastebin your xorg.conf maybe I can reproduce it
<TJ-> NetEcho: maybe you need privileges: "sudo Xorg -configure"
<s3a> RoDiMuS-X, so in other words, only stuff that would NOT allow someone to remotely do anything is turned on?
<NetEcho> TJ- no it says the server is running, but every time I kill Xserver it reboots
<RoDiMuS-X> s3a: yes
<s3a> RoDiMuS-X, alright, thank you.
<spiouki> hey how can i pm someone?
<Pecker> why would you wan tto pm?
<TJ-> NetEcho: ahhhh of course! Sorry, you'd need to go into a VT terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) login, stop X ("sudo service lightdm stop") run that command "sudo Xorg -configure" then restart X "sudo service lightdm start"
<spiouki> well I should answer others when they pm me :)
<cucuzz> hello
<TJ-> danbeam_: I think I see the problem
<Pecker> ok weird spiouki.. if someone messgaez you your cleint will open a new tab
<Pecker> if you want to message someone type /msg NAME Myourmessage
<Pecker> cucuzz: hi
<NetEcho> TJ- simpler question how the heck do I get gnome back to its old style? like debian and other distros have it?
<TJ-> NetEcho: You mean the Lucid 10.04 look? That was gnome2. Ubuntu is now using Unity or gnome3
<andrewh192> Hey, I am wondering, I downloaded the mini.iso file and have burned it to a cd and running it from my laptop... Am having some trouble connecting to the network.. It tries to auto configure using DHCP, and can't seem to do it... was wondering how to fix that
<andrewh192> or how to setup the installer without using the autoconfigure thing
<NetEcho> TJ- can I switch back? the new GNOME is slow and I dislike it a lot
<Calthropstu> hello, I'm having an issue in ubuntu and need help
<Pecker> Calthropstu: question is?
<TJ-> NetEcho: any slowness will be caused by running the liveCD
<danbeam> TJ-: PM'd you xorg.conf
<NetEcho> TJ- even when installed its slow
<NetEcho> and again I dislike how its layed out
<andrewh192> hey TJ- I am installing finally after getting my hands on some blank cds, that mini.iso file... its having some trouble "configuring the DHCP" thing...
<Calthropstu> is anyone available?
<TJ-> NetEcho: Unless the hardware *is* slow I'd think that's more likely caused by the system not using an accelerated video driver.
<NetEcho> TJ- the laptop is 7 years old
<NetEcho> the video card is unsupported by ATI now
<TJ-> NetEcho: aha!
<NetEcho> and I'm not much for flashy interfaces like the current Gnome
<NetEcho> wait debian is using gdm3 and it looks nothing like ubuntu
<TJ-> NetEcho: So I'm going to guess the video driver in use is the VESA driver, with no acceleration. You'd be better off using something like Xubuntu or one of the other lightweight GUIs
<NetEcho> TJ- debian wheezy runs fine on the system aside from an annoying flicker that ubuntu doesn't have however ubuntu has gnome configured to be all flashy and whatnot with special effects
<NetEcho> so I'm at a catch 22
<NetEcho> I like plain old gnome
<TJ-> NetEcho: I'm afraid gnome2 and metacity from 10.04 is no longer around
<NetEcho> TJ- gnome3 doesn't look like this by default
<NetEcho> Ubuntu has done something to gnome3 to make it heavy and full of effects
<TJ-> NetEcho: I suspect that's because you're seeing Unity since its the liveCD
<andrewh192> TJ-: Hey Was wondering if you knew what to do in order to fix my problem with installing ubuntu from the mini.iso burned cd...
<NetEcho> TJ- even when I had it installed yesterday
<henrico> hi there
<TJ-> andrewh192: Is it still failing with errors?
<andrewh192> TJ-: no.. well, its saying that when it tries to autoconfigure the installer with DHCP, that your network "probably" isn't setup for DHCP, or whatever...
<andrewh192> so when i say, i don't want to setup my network at this time, it asks me for my hostname
<nina666> TJ-, so... ? :D
<andrewh192> which i have no idea what that is, or how to find that out
<VERISTEAD> hello?
<VERISTEAD> ok it is working
<andrewh192> TJ-: ok, so nevermind about that, i can use anything for that right now...
<NetEcho> TJ- vanilla gnome 3 not this horribly bloated version ubuntu installs
<andrewh192> TJ-: I thought it might be a ip address of the router or something
<andrewh192> TJ-: but i guess, its just the name of your computer, that's all...
<veristead> so anyone here familiar with using netfilter in ubuntu?
<xangua> !anyone | veristead
<ubottu> veristead: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<veristead> well ok... i'm using ubuntu as my firewall for my lan and i'm trying to set up a nat (post routing) in netfilter and having issues
<wavm> ne1 help open .mdb in base, its not working
<veristead> the rule i have currently is: -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.10.106:3389
<veristead> COMMIT
<veristead> which looks right to me but it isnt working :-\
<TaJMoX> How do I delete/edit icons in the Dash? Under "Installed Programs" there are some old WINE apps that I have removed, but the icons are still there.
<trism> TaJMoX: the .desktop files are probably in ~/.local/share/applications/
<TaJMoX> Thanks trism!
<TJ-> andrewh192: Sorry, I was doing something else. The DHCP messages means your PC is calling on the network asking to be assigned an IP address by the DHCP server, but isn't getting a response.  Usually a home router runs the DHCP server.
<mwilliams1220> hello
<phonebook_> has anyone ever had trouble on ubuntu with youtube videos just stopping a few seconds in? on both chrome and safari
<andrewh192> TJ-: that's ok... i realized that the cord wasn't plugged all the way into the port on my laptop.. no lights prolly means no activity...
<phonebook_> am doing updates atm
<andrewh192> TJ-: now, was wondering, if i need to fill out the part asking for domain name
<andrewh192> TJ-: do i just leave that blank?
<andrewh192> is that like if i was on comcast's cable network thing... i would go, "comcast.com"
<andrewh192> TJ-: ????
<phonebook_> and fail
<phonebook_> 1 minute 53 seconds
<TJ-> veristead: this may help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/please-help-with-iptables-rdp-3389-a-444083/#post2246040
<phonebook_> virtual box crashed on me so its looking like windows if an explicit flash update doesnt fix this gfross oversight - go ubuntu
<TJ-> andrewh192: You mean in the installer? I think that's for the local network so it is by default "localdomain" but you can set it. E.g. mine is set to "lan.iam.tj"
<andrewh192> gotcha
<soliloquy1> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook air using this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation). I got through the install (went fine) synced boot tables with refit, and then, I load OS X - fine. I try to boot into Ubuntu however and get the error "missing operating system". What now?
<andrewh192> so its not asking for the DNS servers online for comcast?
<andrewh192> or anything?
<andrewh192> i can just put anything, even if its not the same thing it says on the other computers connected to the same network?
<TJ-> andrewaclt: no ... it wants a domain to append to the hostname so it ends up with pcname.domain
<TJ-> andrewh192: best not to use anything that is used on the Internet... that's why by convention we use "lan.xxxx.xx"
<en1gma> i have ubuntu 12.04 amd 64 unity installed to my hdd. i then did -get update and upgrade. i am trying to use gpsd and gpsctl with my usb gps device (BU-353). when i plug my device in 'ps -aux | grep gpsd' shows "gpsd -F /var/run/gpsd.sock"
<en1gma> does that mean it is in serial mode and not usb mode as it is not showing gpsd /dev/ttyUSB0?
<TJ-> en1gma: I suspect you'd set the port in gpsd's config file
<nina666> I found partly answer to my question, the way to get the window if running program using its pid, is somehow by using command "wmctrl"... but now as  Im searching, I still cannot totally get what I want..
<en1gma> see i think it might be auto detecting my device wrong and since its a pre compiled package im not sure how to fix it
<en1gma> if i can get it to stop auto loading gpsd i could prob get it done from there
<mwilliams1220> Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This ha
<mwilliams1220> ppened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<nina666> i tried: # wmctrl -ia 2532
<nina666> and got:X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)  Major opcode of failed request:  20 (X_GetProperty)  Resource id in failed request:  0x9e4  Serial number of failed request:  8  Current serial number in output stream:  8
<TJ-> en1gma: you need to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gpsd" and answer the questions
<en1gma> k thnaks
<en1gma> that sounds like a good command you just gave me
<phonebook_> im loggin onto windows, i need something that works
<TJ-> en1gma: after that you will need to restart gpsd "sudo service gpsd restart"
<en1gma> k thanks i gonna write down those commands
<mwilliams1220> Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This ha
<mwilliams1220> ppened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<andrewh192> TJ-: ok, kewl, i got it to work.. :-)
<TJ-> andrewh192: well done :)
<nina666> ok now i got to this point: #wmctrl -l -p lists x windows as well as PID... but a closed running program (like skype) would not be appearing there.. so Im still stuck how to get skype window back...
<soliloquy1> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook air along with OS X Mountain Lion following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation). Install went fine, I booted into OS X fine after partition sync via refit as in directions; went to boot into Ubuntu and get this friendly error - "Missing Operating System". What in the world now?
<TJ-> nina666: does Super+W help? (Super key is usually the 'Windows' key)
<xibalba_> hello
<nina666> TJ- , no.. thats the problem.. I have closed skype actually, but its running on the background, and when I try to resume the window, it says "another instance of skype exists" so there is now way for me to get the window back. when I try pgrep skype, the PID is there...
<xibalba_> anyone using ircii?
<TJ-> nina666: is it possible the Skype process has got 'stuck' whilst closing? that happens to applications sometimes. The best thing is to send them a TERMinate signal and then start them afresh ("kill -TERM $PID")
<quazimodo> GUYS
<quazimodo> im trying to get ruby1.9.3 on ubuntu 12.04.... but I cant :(
<Nautilus> anyone know a good url to help me upgrade php from 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17 to 5.3.(current) ?
<soliloquy1> I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook air along with OS X Mountain Lion following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation). Install went fine, I booted into OS X fine after partition sync via refit as in directions; went to boot into Ubuntu and get this friendly error - "Missing Operating System". What in the world now?
<nina666> TJ-, actually i dont think so... skype is always like that, when I close it, it does mean its signed out, the interface is just closed. but unfortunately doesnt have any icons or anything in taskbar as well... and yes I do always have to kill it, but this time I have something on it important that will be erased if i sign out...
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: your ubuntu is likely still present, but the bootloader scrambled.  reinstall refit.
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: alright, I'll try that now
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: How would I install grub from the live cd without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Nautilus> I ran Uppdate Manager in 10.04LTS but php is still 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17 and I need at least 5.3.3 ... need info on doing that please
<cfhowlett> !grub|soliloquy1
<ubottu> soliloquy1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<trism> quazimodo: sudo update-alternatives --config ruby;
<TJ-> nina666: will this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/104750/how-do-i-reopen-an-instance-window-once-it-has-disappeared-from-desktop
<iToast> e.e
<IdleOne> ...
<iToast> I gave up on trying
<iToast> as the same op that +b'd thinks everyone needs to goto a higehr admin to get a -b.
<IdleOne> iToast: drop it now.
<iToast> IdleOne, I'm welcome to speak in other channels :)
<TJ-> nina666: long shot but I wonder if sending the skype process a HUP or USR1 or USR2 signal would tell it to show itself. Do that using "kill -HUP $PID" (change HUP for the others to try it)
<somsip> nina666: without needing to know details, what is it that will be lost on skype if you have to restart. I know this is not a fix as such...
<IdleOne> !guidelines | iToast Please read the guidelines because I am not going to give any warnings if you break any of the rules.
<ubottu> iToast Please read the guidelines because I am not going to give any warnings if you break any of the rules.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nina666> TJ-, done that.. just killed without popping up
<iToast> IdleOne, I'm welcome to speak about anything outside the #ubutnu channels.
<TJ-> nina666: Hmmm, that's a pain. problems with proprietary stuff
<nina666> somsip, my chat history is set not to be saved, and I have an important thing on there with signing in it'll be erased..
<cfhowlett> iToast: follow the rules like everyone else please.
<TJ-> nina666: it's bug #860322
<somsip> nina666: ok - I understand
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 860322 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Skype Icon in Unity has problems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860322
<nina666> TJ- , oh ok... thats good(bad) to know..
<kaosu> Does anyone know where I can find documentation that illustrates the cryptography used for full-disk encryption when selecting it from the alternate installation CD? I am just curious to know the algorithm used, key-length, and any other implementation information. Thanks in advance for the reference or information.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Nautilus> asking again due to all the scrolling: I ran Uppdate Manager in 10.04LTS but php is still 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17 and I need at least 5.3.3 ... need info on doing that please
<soliloquy1> I just installed Ubuntu alongside OS X; my install from live CD went fine, and I followed the Mactel instructions. I now need to install GRUB2 to my GRUB parition because it isn't seeing Ubuntu ("Missing operating system"); the only issue is, when I now try to boot off my live cd, I get a black screen with a white blinking cursor. What now?
<Stanley00> Nautilus: well, then try find some ppa, or upgrade your Ubuntu
<nina666> TJ-, ok i have followed this part of the post: dconf-editor from the dconf-tools package. Use the tool to browse to desktop...unity...panel and change systray-whitelist parameter to ['all'] . This will allow all icons to show. Alternatively, you could add 'skype' to the list.
<nina666> TJ-, now im gonna restart and see how..
<Nautilus> Stanley00: ppa?
<Stanley00> !ppa | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Nautilus> ah, yuk
<Nautilus> when I upgraded from 8.04LTS to 10.04LTS it broke stuff (I primariliy use the LAMP stack).  Think 10.04->12.04 would go any better?
<nsi> weatheredwatcher.
<gr72> How can I add ubuntu to the grub.cfg thatbI have on a different system? I have the kernel and the initrd stated and I try to boot an only get a blck screen with a blinking underscore. Any thoughts?
<kaosu> I assume no one here knows any specifics regarding the full-disk encryption that is used from the alternate CD? I have tried looking online, but can't find any real information, and I am attempting to verify if it is standards compliant with a strict policy I am implementing.
<Nautilus> if I want to upgrade 10.04LTS should I do it in increments or go straight to 12.04?
<Pecker> go straight
<Pecker> but eprsonally id clean install
<Pecker> or sitck with 10.04
<Nautilus> the php is 5.3.2 but I need at least 5.3.3 and don't know how to do that :(
<Pecker> id say 3rd party repos but then people would chew me out
<gr72> Here is the grub.cfg http://fpaste.or/X7b0
<Nautilus> sounds troublesome too
<SnapSnap> When I try to run a script with a limited account, terminal asks for the limited account's password. When I input the password I get the error message "[account-name] is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." How can I run the script in this account?
<Pecker> does the script functrions require something to be sudoed>
<Pecker> ?
<Nautilus> guess I need to make a backup too, what's an easy way to do that?  I want it to include things like my Filezilla configs, etc
<SnapSnap> Pecker: Yes, it installs an application.
<Pecker> a lto of app configs are in your home folder
<kaosu> Nautilus: Why not just remove PHP with APT, and download the source of the version you need from the official website. After that, just extract the contents to something like /usr/src, cd to it, and then simply configure, make, install, clean with the correct rights.
<goddard> i have a icon stuck in my unity toolbar
<goddard> it wont go away
<kaosu> APT *should* detect the manually compiled software as a "manually installed" package, so it should not create conflict with APT in the future.
<pf> alguien habla español
<Nautilus> kaosu: not sure I know enough to do that either
<pf> alguien sabe como instalar Video DownloadHelper en srware iron
<SnapSnap> When I try to run a script with a limited account, terminal asks for the limited account's password. When I input the password I get the error message "[account-name] is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." How can I run the script in this account?
<kaosu> Snap: Add that user to whatever group the the sudoers file specifies.
<kaosu> If a group called "sudo" exists, add them to that group. If not, add them to wheel.
<kaosu> Those are the most common, and doing so will allow that user to access sudo without issue.
<kaosu> You should be able to easily do that by going to System -> Users and Groups. Select the user from the list, and click on "Manage Groups".
<Nautilus> i wouldnt mind a clean 12.04 install, but that takes me back to making a full backup. don't want to find out I missed something later
<kaosu> Then add the user to the appropriate group.
<Nautilus> can I "cp" the whole drive for a proper backup?
<goddard> SnapSnap: a limited user isn't in the sudo user group so run it as another user
<SnapSnap> goddard: Will it still install the program to the limited account?
<kaosu> Nautilus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<goddard> SnapSnap: yes
<Nautilus> kaosu: thanks
<SnapSnap> Thanks. I'm off to do just that
<goddard> i have a icon stuck in my unity toolbar
<goddard> it wont go away
<sideshow> list
<goddard> ?
<kaosu> If anyone else wanted to know, I finally found information about Ubuntu's alternate CD methods for encrypting an entire disk. The implementation used seems to be AES-CBC with a 128-bit key-length.  Which is sadly lacking. However, with a little tweaking, I found you can easily use AES-XTS-PLAIN64 with a 256-bit key-length if so desired. So, I guess I found my answer, lol.
<kaosu> I hope that information helps anyone else who may have been also wondering.
<Nautilus> for backup purposes, do I just backup all the files? what about my sql DBs?
<djleefn> ?
<Guest75> anyone know how i can use for default unity 2d
<Guest75> anyone know how i can use for default unity 2d
<luftikuss> Nautilus: For Bbackup purposes it is generally not necessary nor desirable to copy all files. --  I am backing up my MySQL DBs together with my normal backup procedure. But many power users do backup MySQL DBs differently using a dump.
<netecho_> Hi, I've switched from Unity / lightDM to GDM/Gnome3-Classic on my system however I seem to be missing the ability to right click panels to add / remove panels, keyboard shortcuts , and well the Close Minimize and Maximize buttons are on the left which bugs me, can anyone help with this?
<Nautilus> luftikuss: I am hoping for a complete backup, so I dont miss something.  How do you do your MySQL backup?
<drounse> is there a way to turn apci off?
<drounse> before i boot
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<linuxuz3r_> my chrome cant seem to play html5 video player
<zombie-y> I can't get this python script to see USB!
<zombie-y> does anyone program in Python in here?
<Guest60273> whats an easy command to move all files of a certain extension recursively from a directory? like I have alot of .mp3 files in subdirs of a folder but only want to move the .mp3 files elsewhere
<rgenito> hmm, not sure if this is the right place...
<rgenito> but any ideas why (all of a sudden) ubuntu cannot boot?
<rgenito> no hard drive is found... and 2.2TB Infinity boots up instead (my BIOS will try booting from 2.2TB infinity if no other boot device is found)
<rgenito> HOWEVER, when i boot from a CD rom, the ubuntu install does find the normal hard drive to install to.
<rgenito> any ideas?
<dalek_> Does anyone know what the little white numbers in a bubble over the icons in the unity dash mean? I have a (   2   ) over my "home" dash icon.... why?
<rgenito> nope =[
<astrochump> Guest60273,     find  /yourmp3dir -iname '*.mp3' -print0| xargs -0 cp -t /newmp3dir
<dalek_> when it appears over the update manager dash icon, it represents the number of updates... but over the home icon??? and other icons??? what is the little number for?
<JKnaak> hello
<JKnaak> =)
<Guest60273> astrochump, thank you. I am sure that works however it will be a long time before I can test it since I gotta wait for this conversion script to finish
<JKnaak> i need to get drunk
<chanyeol> hello, I want to upgrade bluetooth module based on current release version... where could get the simple manual ?
<rgenito> hey guys, is there a way--from the installer--to boot the ubuntu machine on the harddrive?
<rgenito> more importantly... i need to do it from the installer
<Guest60273> JKnaak, nah you need to get drunk and stoned.
<JKnaak> Guest60273 sounds much better
<JKnaak> i should do ur way =)
<Nautilus> right
<Nautilus> mis-chan
<JKnaak> rgenito u lost the mbr?
<dalek_> does anyone here know anything about the unity interface?
<rgenito> JKnaak: actually, i think my motherboard just wont recognize my normal 500GB SATA drive (as opposed to 2.2TB infinity) in the instance where i have 4 GPUs hooked up
<_skpl> irc; the place where white people go.
<Guest60273> random
<gmagno> hello, is there a script, like rc.local, that is run when a certain user logs in?
<gmagno> by certain, I mean specific
<Moc> How does one Alt-Tab with a file being drag in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Moc> For example, draging file from nautilus to a thunderbird for attachement
<covi> Are there any good emule clients that support web interface or has a good CLI?
<rexis> anyone know a great bittorent client for command line
<theadmin> rexis: Try aria2c. Deluge has a command-line interface too but it feels weird.
<rexis> thanks
<covi> theadmin: aria2c does not support emule right?
<covi> ed2k
<theadmin> covi: I don't think it does
<covi> theadmin: do you know of anything that does support ed2k, and also provides a cli/webUI?
<theadmin> covi: Nope, I never looked for anything to support emule specifcially, so even if I do I overlooked that feature
<cellofellow> I've got a strange problem. I've got a directory (actually /var/tmp) full of tens of thousands of jpeg files of the name format brender.jpgNNNNNN. I need to remove them all, so you'd think rm brender.jpg* would do it, but that command exits immediately and deletes none of them. I'm now doing find brender in brender*; do rm $brender; done; but that is slow, but it is working. Anything to make rm actually work?
<cellofellow> I do have write access to the files.
<cellofellow> and, just like that, it's about done
<cellofellow> ok, I deleted those 2GB of files, and df -h on my / still says it's full.
<bugzc_> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could tell me why the following outputs in chunks every now and then instead of the intended 'tail -F'-esque live output (one liner)? tail -F /var/log/squid3/access.log | perl -pe 's/^\d+\.\d+/localtime($&)/e;' | ccze -C
<bugzc_> not entirely ubuntu-specific I suppose =)
<lotuspsychje> bugsc_:you know colortail?
<lotuspsychje> bugzc_
<bugzc_> nope
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | bugzc_
<ubottu> bugzc_: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<bugzc_> I want to use ccze because it colours the squid logs the way I like
<bugzc_> Though regardless of what I end up using, I am quite curious to know why what I did yielded such weird results
<lotuspsychje> bugzc_:you want it to log in realtime?
<bugzc_> yup
<lotuspsychje> bugzc_:try installing colortail, then colortail -f /var/log/whatever
<theadmin> bugzc_: Second command... Change to: perl -pe '$| = 1; s/^\d+\.\d+/localtime($&)/e;'
<theadmin> bugzc_: Perl has buffering by default.
<bugzc_> theadmin: Any way to bypass?
<theadmin> bugzc_: I just showed you how ;)
<bugzc_> Whops, just noticed. Must be getting tired!
<bugzc_> Let me give it a shot here
<lotuspsychje> the real experts are in tha house
<lotuspsychje> u gotta love opensource community
<bugzc_> theadmin: it's much better :) thank you!
<bugzc_> It does scroll from the top down though oddly hm
<lotuspsychje> bugzc_:many logs happen in short time?
<bugzc_> lotuspsychje: what?
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<k_sze> How do I know if I am in a jailshell or if I have real Bash?
<Oliver_> Hi
<bugzc_> lotuspsychje: Alrighty
<theadmin> k_sze: If you are in jailshell, $0 is likely set to something other than /bin/bash
<dgsafewright> Has anyone tried to run Oil Rush on an Intel HD 3000?
<lotuspsychje> dgsafewright:describe your problem mate
<k_sze> theadmin: `echo $0` gives me "-bash". I guess I'm in real Bash.
<dgsafewright> I was thinking about getting the game. But from the forums on the oilrush site an intel hd 3000 may not have enough power to run it
<theadmin> k_sze: Guess so
<lotuspsychje> dgsafewright:isnt there like a demo you can run on ubuntu?
<dgsafewright> not sure, I can look further into it
<daemontux> i have  a newb question even tho im far from a newb but its a irritation
<dgsafewright> I don't think there is a demo available
<lotuspsychje> !ask | deamontux
<ubottu> deamontux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daemontux> mouse pointer wont go away when playing full screen video in compiz
<daemontux> xine, parole, mplayer, vlc etc
<dgsafewright> It looks like there is a demo version available on desura, just not in ubuntu software center.
<dgsafewright> If the demo works then the full version could be supported from either the devolopers site or ubuntu software center.
<silv3r_m00n> why this http://pastebin.com/PYPL6TgZ   ?
<SilvereX> Yo
<SilvereX> Anybody here good with mass storage devices?
<jagginess> SilvereX, well it can be large but in a very thumbnail package..
<SilvereX> Okay then, more specifically, anybody good at troubleshooting MP3s?
<AcidRain_> hey is there any type of system monitor that can run in like its attached to desktop all transparent cool looking kinda like a widget?
<Renton> Trying to install Ubuntu and I'm having a bit of trouble. I previously dual-booted Windows and Slackware, I deleted the Slackware partition and installed Ubuntu in its place. However, LILO still exists and I can't boot into Ubuntu with it. I tried using the Windows Repair options to reset the bootloader to get rid of LILO but that doesn't work either... Any ideas of how I can purge LILO?
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: there's lots of such widgets if you use K Desktop Environment (KDE)
<crimsonmane> otherwise Conky i think it's called
<crimsonmane> but it's less than pretty
<AcidRain_> crimsonmane: ouch... i use LXDE
<AcidRain_> crimsonmane: wat are some examples of these widgets?
<crimsonmane> look up Conky as a tool that will give you the goal but without the pretty
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: well, your "desktop" is nothing more than a folder, and KDE displays your "desktop" as a widget. there's weather, calendar, social media, system load monitoring, heat monitoring... there's a LOT
<crimsonmane> tell me about your computer. LXDE is for older/slower hardware, you might be able to use KDE
<AcidRain_> crimsonmane: -,- so your telling me after hrs of pimping out the ldxe u are suggesting that using anything other than kde is waste of time?
<goddard> hi
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: no. it'll take you hours to pimp out kde too
<crimsonmane> but it's worth taking a look at IF your hardware can handle it. and the learning you gained by pimping LXDE is extremely valuable. you won't learn that by using hand-me-downs
<AcidRain_> well if they dont have the cool widgets for lxde
<goddard> does anyone know how i can manually remove an item from the unity toolbar?
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: they might. you'll have to do more research.
<AcidRain_> omg. what is the kde package called so i can install? lol
<crimsonmane> goddard: right click it and remove it
<goddard> crimsonmane: manually
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: one moment
<SilvereX> goddard: right click it and remove it?
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: i think he means command line
<IdleOne> goddard: rename/remove the proper .desktop file
<goddard> IdleOne: i see thank you
<IdleOne> goddard: simplest way is to right click and remove
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: kde-standard
<goddard> IdleOne: i would but it isn't working
<SilvereX> So anyway, I guess I'll ask my question again
<AcidRain_> aight cool. imma do a little more research before i switch
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: also "kde-desktop"
<crimsonmane> sorry
<SilvereX> I just bought an MP3 player today, but it's not showing up when I plug it in. Anybody know why?
<crimsonmane> kde-desktop-plasma
<crimsonmane> der
<crimsonmane> kde-plasma-desktop
<crimsonmane> that's it
<crimsonmane> there's two that look like "the main one"
<goddard> SilvereX: did you check and see if it was compatable?
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: is it usb?
<SilvereX> goddard: I'll check
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: Yes, it's USB
<goddard> crimsonmane: what else would it be?
<crimsonmane> goddard: bluetooth
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: in a terminal type "lsusb"
<crimsonmane> with it plugged in of course
<goddard> guess i dont stay up on all the bluetooth devices cause ive never seen one you couldn't plug in
<AcidRain_> crimsonmane: found something called screenlets. gonna check that out
<SilvereX> crimsonemane: http://pastebin.com/XtcQqPN0
<AcidRain_> looks like ill have to have python knowledge
<crimsonmane> AcidRain_: you should do it. be smart in linux. don't take no for an answer.
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: is the device turned on?
<wifioregon> My "M" key on keyboard is barely working. How do I make another key work as an "M" key? Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-classic
<CosmicB> I'd say that in fact many apps in linux was created just because someone said it couldn't be done:p
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: Of course. When I plug it in, it says on the MP3 player screen "USB Connected"
<CosmicB> SilvereX: type 'dmesg' in a terminal right after you plugged in the player, see if it says anything interesting
<cfhowlett> what's the package name for the community art alternatives??
<CosmicB> cfhowlett: try : apt-cache search communit | grep art
<cfhowlett> CosmicB: thanks.  will do
<SilvereX> Every time I plug it in
<CosmicB> I'd say : community-themes - desktop artwork by the Ubuntu community
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: Every time I plug it in, I get this
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: [ 6383.424087] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci_hcd
<crimsonmane> so the computer sees it
<crimsonmane> i don't know how to mount things in terminal, but that sounds like your next step of research
<CosmicB> SilvereX: install gparted, and see if it can see your mp3 player partition .  or you could unplug the player, iussue: ls -l /dev/sd*, then plug in the  player and issue ls -l /dev/sd* and see if any new drives show up
<SilvereX> I have gparted
<SilvereX> It doesn't seem to recognize it
<CosmicB> dmesg should show that though
<CosmicB> SilvereX: ah, ok. seems so then
<SilvereX> CmosmicB dmesg showed that the computer does recognize it's been connected
<tom___> is it a common problem where upon shutting ubuntu down, it hangs at the 5 dots screen?
<CosmicB> SilvereX: yes, could it be that the player is one of those that doesn't show up like a usb drive or usb pen ? for like 10 years ago I had an mp3 player that needed a special application to upload/download files to ...I thought they didn't make them like that anymore
<theadmin> tom___: Not too common, but happens. Try booting with "reboot=bios"
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: make and model of your player?
<SilvereX> It never came with any special software
<SilvereX> Nor does it say on the packaging you need it
<tom___> theadmin: safe to hard-poweroff? i've just installed updates and stuff. thought it might be tidying up etc before shutdown
<tom___> it has been a few minutes now though
<CosmicB> SilvereX: do you have any other computers to test on, any other OS available, to compare how it works over there ?
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: make and model of your player?
<theadmin> tom___: Well, it's not really "safe" but nothing too awful will happen now that it's shutting down already
<crimsonmane> tom___: ubuntu does not do update stuff at shutdown. that's a windows thing.
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: Not sure of the make
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: But model is "A8704"
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: http://dicksmith.com.au/product/A8705/dick-smith-mp3-video-player-8gb-red
<CosmicB> he he, yeah, and ubuntu doesn't spend half a day to update ALL packages (compared to windowz who might spend half a day to upgrade only microsoft software) :p
<Guest67680> hey all
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: http://reviews.dse.co.nz/8465-en_nz/A4753/reviews.htm
<crimsonmane> ??
<SilvereX> crimsonmane: http://reviews.dse.co.nz/8465-en_nz/A8706/reviews.htm
<linuxuz3r> i have problems with my lightdm. i have dual monitor setup when i go to login window in lightdm it used to display the interface on my primary display now it is showing on my 2nd display how do i make it so that it only display in the primary monitor and not in the 2nd monitor
<crimsonmane> SilvereX: sorry i'm going to bed. but you might look at doing some research into your device, if you need a particular driver or manually mount it.
<drounse> is there a way to turn apci off? before i boot
<SecretFire> Im trying to compile this program using the make command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150156/ , but the make command freezes or something and won't compile for some reason. Can someone explain why its getting stuck?
<tnm> hellow! I've installed Xubuntu and Ubuntu 12.04 over Oracle VM VirtualBox. Some of the https pages are working and some are not working (the non working pages are gmail, singn into google chrome, facebook login, ...) If i got through Widnows OS, pages are working. Any idea?
<wifioregon> Is there anyway I can map my keys in Ubuntu? I want to change which keys on keyboard do what. (My "M" key is having a lot of trouble and would like to setup another "M" key)
<somsip> wifioregon: xmodmap?
<wifioregon> somsip:  I'll check that out
<wifioregon> somsip:  thanks
<SilvereX> If I open up a Windows XP VM, would it recognize my MP3?
<somsip> wifioregon: np
<wauf> clear
<SecretFire>  Im trying to compile this program using the make command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150156/ , but the make command freezes or something and won't compile for some reason. Can someone explain why its getting stuck?
<MonkeyDust> SilvereX  you mean mp3 player? better ask in #windows
<linuxuz3r> i have problems with my lightdm. i have dual monitor setup when i go to login window in lightdm it used to display the interface on my primary display now it is showing on my 2nd display how do i make it so that it only display in the primary monitor and not in the 2nd monitor
<louis_> hallo
<SecretFire> seems like the make command is taking forever
<auronandace> !checkinstall | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<SecretFire> thanks auronandace i forgot about checkinstall
<Geof> how can I install lubuntu on usb flash&
<Geof> fully
<Geof> not like live usb
<SecretFire> is it normal for checkinstall to take a while?
<Geof> how can I install lubuntu on usb flash fully not like live usb
<Marzata> have problems upgrading
<Marzata> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:
<Marzata>  field name `../../../../../share/pyshared/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py' must be followed by colon
<Marzata> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Calthropstu> anyone alive?
<Marzata> what could be the reason?
<tavish> hi, i am suddenly unable to log in to ubuntu 12.04 unity-greeter screen. It keeps looping to the login screen when i try. Where should I look for the problem?
<Marzata> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Marzata> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:
<Marzata>  field name `../../../../../share/pyshared/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py' must be followed by colon
<Marzata> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Marzata> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<FloodBot1> Marzata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marzata> FloodBot1: ah, sorry
<somsip> Marzata: working solution here: http://superuser.com/questions/392035/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<somsip> Marzata: sorry - this is a similar issue rather than exactly the same. Worth checking out though
<Marzata> we got it this morning out of nothing
<tavish> i was able to do 'service lightdm stop; startx' which did get me to my desktop. so i assume there is some problem with lightdm, or unity-greeter. anyone?
<thufir_> update-alternatives --config java  when I run that I don't see openjdk.  however, openjdk is installed.  how do I switch to it?
<Marzata> any idea for a fix? we got this an error  while upgrading this morning http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150188/
<somsip> Marzata: did you follow up those links?
<thufir_> how do I switch to openjdk?
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: sudo apt-get install *; sudo apt-get remove *
<thufir_> Knight_Of_Ni: pardon, I mean how do i switch to it?  it's already installed.
<GG_shine> MSG oy  http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/linux/3351312/how-install-ubuntu-using-usb-flash-drive/
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: Hmm, i think those options are in your WM
<timfrost> thufir_: is openjdk offered by 'update-java-alternatives --list'?  Which Ubuntu release?
<thufir_> WM?  windows manager?  not update-alternatives --config java?  it doesn't sho w in that list.  i'm on 12.04 pangolin
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: Woops, i meant DE
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: For editing default/preffered applications (if i inderstand your question correctly)
<BlackWeb> I have a Hard Drive that I recently bought, Which sometimes when I boot then the device identifier changes, so example /dev/sdc to /dev/sdg - Which i have 2 Hard Drives and only the new drive does that occasionally, Which reason i care is it takes longer to boot when it does that trying to locate the drive in fstab, Which I run FSCK on the Drive and it's like it freezes I left my computer running for 2 days and it never finished,
<BlackWeb> which on the other hand then the other drive i have it took only 5 hrs to FSCK it same capacity, But other then that the Drive still mounts fine and i can copy to and from it, but does that mean its going bad or I received a bad drive
<thufir_> err, no.  I want to switch java versions.  I use java for programming and whatnot.  when I run update-alternatives it doesn't show openjdk.  however, openjdk is installed.
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: Its kind of a stupid solution, but have you considered to just remove the jdk you do not want?
<Knight_Of_Ni> thufir_: But i can see im not of muxh help since Java isnt really my language....
<iceroot> BlackWeb: much text... your "problem" is that in fstab you are using /dev/sdb  and sometimes it will change to /dev/sdc?
<BlackWeb> Ya have to hard drives and sometime one will change the on the identifier, which that hard drive wont complete a FSCK either
<iceroot> BlackWeb: which ubuntu version? because newer versions are not using /dev/sdb anymore but UUID
<BlackWeb> Which reason i care is computer wont boot sometimes or takes like 10 Minutes coming on when it changes,
<timfrost> thufir_: Are you wanting to change the default java used by the system, or change the java used by your IDE?  Because update-alternatives or update-java-alternatives set the system java, which will affect anything that needs the system java.
<BlackWeb> Ubuntu 12.04 Server
<BlackWeb> so should i modify fstab to use UUID
<iceroot> BlackWeb: can you paste your fstab please
<iceroot> !paste | BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> BlackWeb: always, yes
<iceroot> BlackWeb: see "sudo blkid"
<bonhoeffer> i have a bunch of photos, i need to look through them a delete a ton of stuff, what is a good application for that?
<thufir_> timfrost: I want to change which java is used system wide.  but, I'm not seeing open jdk as an option.  I'll pastebin what I see
<BlackWeb> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<BlackWeb> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<BlackWeb> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<BlackWeb> UUID=737fc583-636a-44e0-a23e-e650109022b4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<BlackWeb> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<FloodBot1> BlackWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackWeb> UUID=36eeb46a-0129-494f-9e16-ba40d34821d4 none            swap    sw              0       0
<BlackWeb> I tried pasting with http:://past.ubuntu.com and it wouldnt work
<BlackWeb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150202/
<BlackWeb> So with FSCK not being able to complete the Scan of the Disk then does that mean that the hard drive is bad
<Marzata> somsip: yes. thank you, but didn't help
<thufir_> timfrost: lol, I think it's user error.  pardon, I was reading something wrong.
<linuxuz3r> i have problems with my lightdm. i have dual monitor setup when i go to login window in lightdm it used to display the interface on my primary display now it is showing on my 2nd display how do i make it so that it only display in the primary monitor and not in the 2nd monitor
<somsip> Marzata: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10265
<somsip> Marzata: or http://lifeonubuntu.com/
<oy> GG_shine: can you stop spaming me?
<ControllerSYR> i need type arabic in termenel how ?
<islandmonkey> ControllerSYR: What are you trying to do?
<ControllerSYR> i need send mail in termenel in arabic languge
<ControllerSYR> i cant
<islandmonkey> ControllerSYR: Why can't you use something like Thunderbird?
<fishbait> how do i get ubuntu to scan for new hardware?
<islandmonkey> fishbait: udev should detect it automatically. Go to Log File Viewer, click on syslog.log and pastebin what that says
<islandmonkey> Obviously, just pastebin what is relevant
<BlackWeb> So if a Hard drive wont complete a FSCK, but appears to work for the most part does that mean its going bad
<ret> Hi
<ret> From where can i learn about OS?
<DJones> !manual | ret
<ubottu> ret: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ret> And for learning shell script
<ret> ???
<fishbait> when i installed ubuntu i had already put in radeon hd 6670 pcie card now i'm making sure its detected the recently enabled onboard radeon hd 4250 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150224/
<Andy80> ret, you should look for a Bash manual then
<hateball> ret: #bash can probably point you to some useful resources
<tnm> where do i set mouse scrool because it is not working?
<ControllerSYR> شىي صاشف هس فاهس
<ControllerSYR> and what is this Thunderbird ?
<islandmonkey> ControllerSYR: Mail program
<ControllerSYR> ok
<ControllerSYR> can i open image in termenel ?
<Marzata> somsip: thank you very much! sudo dpkg --clear-avail did the job.
<islandmonkey> ControllerSYR: Nope.
<Andy80> ControllerSYR, are you a bot?
<ControllerSYR> what bot ?
<trond-> is it so that 12.04.1 arrives today?
<fishbait> islandmonkey: when i installed ubuntu i had already put in radeon hd 6670 pcie card now i'm making sure its detected the recently enabled onboard radeon hd 4250 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150224/
<islandmonkey> fishbait: Can post the relevant stuff only there? It's a bit hard to find what's wrong
<DJones> trond-: /w 21
<DJones> trond-: It looks like its due for release today
<DJones> trond-: Actually, just checking, today is final freeze, the schedule page suggests August 23rd for 12.04.1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ControllerSYR> no i am human
<ControllerSYR> andy80
<somsip> ControllerSYR: yes - you need to look up details about fbview
<trond-> DJones, I also thought that it was August 23, but I read somewhere that it would happen today... Ok. so another week of waiting then.
<fishbait> yeah i'm not certain i'll look more into it tommorrow i just scanned throug the log didn't look like it added anything. but sleep tonight play with gpu tomorrow
<DJones> trond-: First search I did suggested today, but I'd go with the official date
<DarsVaeda> where do I put programs I build myself?
<DarsVaeda> /usr/bin ?
<trond-> DJones, that and if the Update Manager tells you that there is a new version out.
<DJones> trond-: Yep, thats a good way of knowing
<ControllerSYR> what fbview ?
<nydel> where are the default sounds?
<timfrost> trond-: DJones: update manager won't detect 12.04.1 as a new version if you are already running 12.04, because 12.04.1 = 12.04 + lots of package updates
<nydel> in which directory i mean
<trond-> timfrost, DJones I am running 10.04.
<ControllerSYR> ok
<DarsVaeda> I have compiled a program on console and now I want to be able to run it with just "program -options" how do I achieve that?
<ControllerSYR> tank you
<fego> can anyone point me to some cool resources on encription of Ubuntu server
<timfrost> DarsVaeda: put it in $HOME/bin and add that to your path
<DarsVaeda> how do I add it to my path?
<fego> the root partition is all i have to encrypt
<timfrost> trond-:  what does 'gksu update-manager -c' report?
<nydel> fego: in system -> sounds, there are default system sounds.. do you know where they are in filesystem?
<fego> DarsVaeda: or while running the program pri\ovide the absolute path
<fego> nydel: i am on a headless ubuntu server
<fego> there is no GUI
<yuanyelele> hi, why doesnt cp -r copy files in alphabet order?
<nydel> fego: any chance you know of a good free collection of system sounds? i'd rather not make my own right now, i used to download drumkits then modify them or make my own with a red bull can etc but in the interest of doing as little work as possible..
<llutz> yuanyelele: they will be copied in the order they appear in the filesystem index. if you want to copy alphabetical, use rsync -av    not cp
<DarsVaeda> timfrost: thanks figured out how to put it in the path, works now
<trond-> timfrost, does not report that there is a new version out. So I am just holding. No rush.
<yuanyelele> llutz: does copy in filesystem order faster?
<J0BI> how i will make this TP-Link Wireless USB Adapter N150 TL-WN723N work in lubuntu
<J0BI> ?
<J0BI> i can see it in lsusb
<llutz> yuanyelele: i never benchmarked it, idk
<J0BI> but i think there is no driver
<Geof> I created Lubuntu Live USB from lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso using Unetbootin, it didn't boot on netbook and desktop, what could the reason be?
<s1n4> unity crashes so much for me, my ubuntu is up to date but as always unity sucks for me, I'm looking for a good replacement, a useful think for a programmer, does anyone know one?
<J0BI> i found this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x  is can someone tell me how to install this driver
<kaosu> Xubuntu is a good lightweight replacement to Ubuntu if you want to get away from the nightmare that is Unity.
<emmy> my machine seems to think my headphones jack is surround sound... any way I can fix this?
<J0BI> s1n4:  try lubuntu,xubuntu,solusos,mint
<kaosu> To get your wireless adapter working, you will need to get NDISWrapper, and the driver from a Windows installation or the CD itself. You will need the .INF and .SYS file in most cases.
<yuanyelele> llutz: thanks, that works!
<s1n4> J0BI: I will never migrate to anythoer distros, but I think Xubuntu sounds good
<timfrost> trond-: If you are running 10.04.x, then you won't be offered 12.04 until the update-manager package for 10.04 has been updated to detect it ( which is likely to be on/after the 12.04.1 release date)
<s1n4> any other
<islandmonkey> You don't even need to use another distro
<J0BI> s1n4:  lubuntu is faster
<islandmonkey> Just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<s1n4> islandmonkey: of course, so what do I do with unity?
<Geof> I created Lubuntu Live USB from lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso using Unetbootin, it didn't boot on netbook and desktop, what could the reason be?
<J0BI> i suggest clean install xubuntu
<islandmonkey> J0BI: Why?
<islandmonkey> Makes no difference
<codemaniac> nydel: gnome-look.org has a vast amount or resources to swallow
<nydel> codemaniac: great, thank you. can i ask, do you use unity?
<kaosu> When you install xubuntu-desktop from APT, will it automatically remove all of the old Gnome/KDE/whatever software as well as their heavy dependencies?
<islandmonkey> kaosu: You can remove what's left yourself
<codemaniac> i have used unity on my dads desktop
<wilee-nilee> kaosu, no it just adds that desktop at your choice at login.
<nydel> codemaniac: this /is/ quite a bit to swallow! wow, what fun!
<tnm> hellow! Anyone else cannot access gmail.com through chrome browser. I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 throught VirtualBox
<codemaniac> there are system sound files in the path /usr/share/sounds/
<kaosu> Well, that would be reason enough for most people to do a clean installation of Xubuntu versus the APT method. Having a system full of heavy, useless dependencies and bloated software (Unity) taking up disk space that you don't even want seems a bit.... Well, counter-intuitive to such a fork.
<kaosu> You would also think having to go through and remove software, bloated dependencies -- it would just be faster to do a clean install.
<islandmonkey> Unity ain't bloated
<islandmonkey> What's so bloated?
<kaosu> I can see the APT method being good for just checking it out, though.
<jtac> hello all, i got some issue with my network interface when i try to assign an IP address i get following output :/  http://pastebin.com/z9irzBhn
<jtac> also the mac address of ifconfig eth0 give me 00:00:00:00:00
<wilee-nilee> If you want to remove full desktops look at playing around in the left column here. Removing unity is not advised. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<pitz> jtac, your command makes no sense whatsoever
<pitz> jtac, you need to assign a specific IP to an interface, not a range
<kaosu> I consider software to be bloated using two different measurements: (1) The amount of dependencies required for the Desktop Environment / Typical software pulled in by it on an average installation. (2) The amount of system resources it takes up under normal conditions.
<kaosu> However, "bloated" is a subjective terms in software, and many opinions will differ - so it is best not to argue over it.
<kaosu> What one may consider to be bloated, another might find to be rich in support or features, etc.
<jtac> pitz: an itnerface needs IP address and a Netmask
<wilee-nilee> kaosu, all terms are subjective I'm not sure objectivity actually exists.
<kaosu> Objectivity exists in areas where fact can be widely documented, in controlled environments, across a wide spectrum of test-beds.
<wilee-nilee> kaosu, that is a weak argument, but that is my opinion from my own reality. ;)
<s1n4> anyway, what do I do with unity?
<kaosu> Well, I just choose to believe that most fundamental things such as math and science can be considered to have objectivity in their nature.
<kaosu> But, with anything, you can get into a realm where one could feel like it no longer exists.
<wilee-nilee> s1n4, leave it alone it is just a plugin in compiz which is running with a gnome base
<wilee-nilee> kaosu, any theory is a theory until proven different, plenty of examples of this, math is a creative art, and it is this creativity in the higher math which gives it a subjective nature it is not all objective, but probably closer then many things.
<wilee-nilee> than*
<kaosu> if nothing else, s1n4, give Xubuntu a shot. You might really like XFCE. I personally think XFCE is really awesome, and I enjoy its fundamental approach to a lean system in terms of dependencies, stability, as well as resource consumption.
<kaosu> With APT, trying it out would be fast and simple.
<s1n4> wilee-nilee: I know, but I dont know what to do with this shit, I like it but it's annoying me with its bugs
<kaosu> With an easy way to default back at the login screen if you don't like it.
<Roj> hi where i can my ubuntu  programing quastion?(irc chanal
<Roj> hi where i can ask my ubuntu  programing quastion?(irc chanal
<s1n4> kaosu: thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> s1n4, Don't use it choose another desktop and use it I use gnome 3 mainly. Unity is very small in actuality, people have put ways of removing it on the web, but you are subject to messing around where it is a waste of time really, and subject to a bricked setup.
<kaosu> Roj: A programming question isn't going to be that specific to Ubuntu, unless you're talking about some obscure modification the developers have done to the kernel or package that is not common among distributions.
<kaosu> If anything, you might be better off asking the question in a IRC channel suited for the programming language you're using.
<kaosu> an*
<Roj> how i can get my application installation in ubuntu  with python when try to package it?
<Roj> how i can get my application installation path  in ubuntu  with python when try to package it?
<kaosu> I would agree with not attempting to remove Unity. Trying to uproot it from a vanilla Ubuntu installation is far more hassle than it is ever going to be worth.
<kaosu> Especially given that it isn't eating up too much space on a modern disk drive.
<s1n4> wilee-nilee: I like unity but it sucks sometimes, and I just would like to fix the problems, and if I could find something better then I'm glad to switch
<J0BI> how to make TP-Link Wireless USB Adapter N150 TL-WN723N to work in lubuntu
<kaosu> Make sure to file bug reports if you would like to help improve Unity.
<wilee-nilee> s1n4, if you want just  xubuntu follow this sites instructions. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<s1n4> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> safest way to go s1n4 no problem enjoy.
<gillie-monster> i have no sound on an ibm thinkpad r32 laptop and a compaq evo n610c laptop. ibm is priority
<jave_> hello
<gillie-monster> any one have any experience with sound problems?
<diverdude> How can i see what resolution my screen is running at ?
<kaosu> gillie-monster: Open the terminal and issue the command: aplay -l
<jave_> I'm trying to remove a package, but I get "error in pre-removal script"
<kaosu> Is your sound card listed there?
<jave_> how do I debug this?
<kaosu> If so, it could be something as simple as changing the default playback device.
<jave_> the pkg is flashplugin-installer
<gillie-monster> only thing familiar i see is intel ich3
<emmy> does anyone know how to make my headphone jack stereo rather then 5.1?
<gillie-monster> should be in multimedia in the system settings
<rexis> what is the purpose of having a shell acount?
<rexis> like shellium
<emmy> gillie-monster: I don't have a multimedia option in my system settings =\
<gillie-monster> oh must be different on my computer
<gillie-monster> u see anything in there about "phonon"?
<treebuey> lalala
<e66> any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12175585#post12175585
<e66> Please mention my name when you reply
<amcsi_work> hello
<up_the_irons> can anyone direct me to where I should direct this request -- I registered a mirror about 45 days ago, and it is still in "Pending Review", https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.arpnetworks.com-archive, anything else I need to do?
<gillie-monster> so i did apay -l and it returned intel ich3
<amcsi_work> I have problems on my ubuntu 10.04. When git pushing to it though ssh, it gets stuck while writing files. There seems to be some sshd problem that causes this. Is anyone familiar with this?
<DJones> up_the_irons: looking at the mirror website it says to contact them at mirrors@ubuntu.com (From the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/#Communication )
<gillie-monster> not me. 12.04 solved all my technical problems untill this sound issue
<amcsi_work> how do I upgrade ssh?
<up_the_irons> DJones: ah cool, thanks
<rexis> in youtube i always get sorry there was an error please try again later
<linuxuz3r> hmm
<luftikuss> Firefox: "With this XML file:///usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/mtdnand.tmpl there is no style information associated. Firefox will only show the tree view of this document." What program is better suited to view the information in this document in human-readable format?
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu just locks up
<emmy> audio still sounds... flakey =\
<llutz> luftikuss: how do you expect us to have a look on a local file on your system?
<emmy> lots of middle tones, not much bass at all
<treebuey> can u use vlc? it has an equalizer and boost
<linuxuz3r> what is the package for python dev
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search python | grep dev        perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> I bet theres a lot of them
<Dr_Willis> python-dev - header files and a static library for Python (default)
<linuxuz3r> what is there a meta package for python
<Dr_Willis> python-all-dev - package depending on all supported Python development packages
<Dr_Willis> python - interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)
<pacquiao> anyoe here that have prior experience with monit? I try to monitor sevveral processes but most of the time it only says 'System 'system_$HOSTNAME:' Running' when I run summary
<luftikuss> llutz: I described precisely the subject of my concern. So I guess it will be easy for you to view what display image is on my computer just now. Or am I wrong?
<llutz> luftikuss: posting a "file:///" URL is plain useless, thats what i wanted to show you.
<Dr_Willis> that would be a neat feature to share individual files that way.
<luftikuss> llutz: I do not understand you well. Why is »posting a "file:///" URL is plain useless"?
<Dr_Willis>   ubuntuone:///somthing/somthing/filename
<llutz> Dr_Willis: "we're all cloud" :)
<Dr_Willis> luftikuss:  file:// works on YOUR pc..  its a local only path.
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: It works on your computer as well. It Ubuntu 12.04.
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: It works on your computer as well. It is Ubuntu 12.04.
<Dr_Willis> like putting file://c:\stuff\wgatever.gif in your browser.
<fidel> luftikuss: but it will be always local
<Dr_Willis> luftikuss:  i cant see YOUR file on your pc. using  your FILE://path/
<llutz> luftikuss: it might work, if someone has installed linux-source
<fidel> so while file://foo.blub works on your box - willis will not be able to see/access that particular file
<Dr_Willis> bbl. off to work.
<lesshaste> how do you tell the mime type of a link?
<luftikuss> llutz: Yes. I supposed that readers of this channel have installed the package linux-source.
<e66> any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12175585#post12175585 and how can I solve it?
<linuxuz3r> is there a meta upgrade?
<linuxuz3r> meta package upgrade
<nydel> what is the command that shows packets if you're setting up an infra remote control?
<llutz> luftikuss: i'd guess, 99% won't because they'll never need it
<nydel> in terminal?
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: I did not suppose that you see my file on my pc. I thought you would see an identical Ubuntu file on your pc.
<luftikuss> llutz: I see. So what do you suggest me to do?
<rexis> ubuntu is debian based right?
<luftikuss> rexis: Yes.
<llutz> luftikuss: either paste that file to pastebin or look for a website containing it, to use that link
<nydel> rexis: in short yes, but some people have opinions about that question that go over my head
<rexis> then if linux mint is ubuntu based, but linux mint debian is debian based then what the hell....
<dreimark> is there a new freetype2 available?
<llutz> gtg
<rexis> really linux mint, linux mint debian and ubuntu are all debian based.. rigtht??
<dreimark> lots of my documents aare unreadable
<dreimark> because of GPL Ghostscript 9.05: Error: Font Renderer Plugin ( FreeType ) return code = -1
<antonio__> I just got a droid razr. Is there any kind of desktop software to use with this thing?
<iceroot> rexis: ask there channel, offtopic here
<gillie-monster> my moto droid requires no software, but its 2 years old
<rexis> antonio__, i found this page today: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<antonio__> thanks rexis:
<Jonne> does anyone know how to figure out how a backup failed with deja-dup?
<Jonne> i sometimes get a notification telling me the backup failed, and i should check the dialog for details
<Jonne> but the deja-dup prefs dialog has no details
<Jonne> and there's nothing in /var/log related to deja-dup either, AFAICT
<iceroot> Jonne: start it from the shell and see if it is generating output
<d2kagw> Is anyone else having difficulties running `apt-get updates`? I'm getting 404's and lengthy timeouts for http://security.ubuntu.com sources on my Ubuntu 12.04 machines.
<iceroot> d2kagw: you can ping for example google.com from the shell?
<d2kagw> iceroot: aye - the machines have full net access
<d2kagw> iceroot: this is the output: https://gist.github.com/0b49b915e04efa6c2702
<iceroot> d2kagw: natty is not 12.04
<iceroot> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<iceroot> !eol | d2kagw
<ubottu> d2kagw: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> d2kagw: ah sorry, 11.04 should be still supported
<iceroot> d2kagw: but your sources list is massiv wrong when you are using 12.04
<amcsi_work> how do I restart sysclt?
<Jonne> hmm, when i run deja-dup --backup it shows a progress bar and stuff, it's not in the bg
<d2kagw> ice root & ubottu: i'm running 12.04
<Jonne> i guess i'll let it run and see if it fails
<iceroot> d2kagw: output of "cat /etc/issue"
<d2kagw> oh sorry - that output is from 11.04, but the same issue is happening on 12.04 too
<d2kagw> iceroot: output is "Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l"
<iceroot> d2kagw: please post real outputs here
<iceroot> d2kagw: from the machine which is affected
<Jonne> ah yes, it's just some files i don't have permissions for (owned by apache)
<iceroot> d2kagw: and run "ping -c 4 google.com" from the affected machine
<d2kagw> iceroot: i've got two machines, one is 12.04 and the other is 11.04
<iceroot> d2kagw: or better "ping -c 4 ubuntu.com"
<d2kagw> iceroot: this gist: https://gist.github.com/0b49b915e04efa6c2702 is the output for 11.04
<d2kagw> iceroot: zero packet loss for that command
<iceroot> d2kagw: you are using a proxy? (maybe a proxy for apt)
<auronandace> d2kagw: if you're having problems on the 12.04 machine then why are you giving the outputs from the 11.04 machine?
<d2kagw> auronandace: i've got two machines, one 11.04 and the other 12.04 - both machine are having the same issue
<d2kagw> iceroot: the machines are VM's inside Virtualbox. I don't have proxies enabled.
<iceroot> d2kagw: your sourceslists are wrong
<iceroot> d2kagw: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  instead of http://security.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> d2kagw: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security universe
<iceroot> d2kagw: for example
<d2kagw> any idea how this could be the case? these are just base installs?
<iceroot> d2kagw: that is not a base install
<iceroot> d2kagw: you changed it
<d2kagw> or should I say, any idea how these could get out of wack?
<JPeterson> "sudo apt-get remove --purge" doesn't remove bins from /usr/bin and "sudo apt-get install --reinstall" doesnt copy them there
<iceroot> d2kagw: http://apt.newrelic.com newrelic InRelease
<iceroot> d2kagw: that is NEVER a part of a base install
<iceroot> d2kagw: so just correct your sourcesfile and everything is fine again
<d2kagw> iceroot: is there a way to revert them?
<iceroot> d2kagw: with your backup
<melvincv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043197  Any ideas?
<iceroot> d2kagw: like this for 12.04 http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/sources.list
<d2kagw> iceroot: thanks mate
<iceroot> d2kagw: you are welcome
<snowgrl373> hey everyone
<superfabbb> hello
<snowgrl373> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my hp mini and having some wireless issues
<cretsiah> has any1 got a "realtek high definition audio" system working?
<melvincv> Also, I need a good download manager for 12.04...
<melvincv> cretsiah, it should work out of the box.
<tnm> can i convert .img to .iso ?
<melvincv> cretsiah, try the package pavucontrol for adjusting volume levels if the default controls don't work.
<snowgrl373> when i installed, i didnt setup wireless, then after install i plugged in the network cable to do updates. i enabled wireless through restricted drivers and it found my wireless card, i restarted and found my router and tried to connect, it looks like its trying to connect then after about 5 mins it says network disconnected
<cretsiah> so far i havent found any linux distro that it works "out-of-the-box" something about it being a 64-bit driver file on xp
<snowgrl373> any ideas?
<auronandace> melvincv: with the user you are having issues with, what is the output of: id
<kexwork> hey guys, does anyone know why i cannot connect to ssh via my external IP?(connection refused) but ssh -v localhost works fine?
<mat619> Hey guys, got a kinda difficult question today: Could I set up an Ubuntu based print server that hosts a PDF printer in such a way, that a ages old legacy software running on a UNIX system (old Solaris 8) can print on it? That software usually just prints to a hardware printer with a given ID, likely with plain PS or PCL.
<snowgrl373> kexwork, port forwarding?
<cretsiah> @ melvincv i will try another ubuntu on it, but im a lil low on ram for the machine
<DJones> kexwork: Have you forwarded the port on your router to the machine you're trying to access?
<melvincv> auronandace, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150345/
<mat619> TBH I've got no idea how linux based print servers work. I just know that in the given environment a windows print server won't work, that's why I'm exploring alternatives
<melvincv> cretsiah, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  should be possible. cups still supports the lpd stuff. or have the old box just print to .ps and use postscript
<snowgrl373> mat619, it will probably work, will just take some setup... not really sure how though, ide turn to google maybe
<auronandace> melvincv: you need to add your user to the sudo group
<mat619> Dr_Willis: the old box is running such a heavily closed software (written in COBOL some time in the 80s, 90s) that I've got no idea how it prints. I just know that if I give it the IP of a real network printer, these print it
<melvincv> auronandace, that's it, thanks.
<mat619> snowgrl373: tried googling the issue already, can't find anything really useful since everyone seems to try to host a printer for fellow linux or windows boxes on the network, not something like this dinosaur here
<kexwork> DJones: It is a work machine, so am not sure of the rules
<auronandace> melvincv: just so you know, that is what the other guy meant in your forum post too
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  depends on what printing service its using. or make it print to itself to a ps pr pcl file and capture the  output perhaps and transfer it over
<snowgrl373> hm, well someone in here will probably be able to help you
<cretsiah> @ melvincv  the last ubuntu i tried was version 11 however i've only got about 1gig of ram on that machine (toshiba sat L30)
<snowgrl373> anyone to help with my wireless issue?
<mat619> Dr_Willis: I would guess it's really just plain lpd. you didn't have much choise on solaris back in the day, did you? it's all more of a guesswork game, but I can't find any info about it. problem is production uses it, and I got the task of creating a PDF printer appliance for it :(
<jbeatty> Does anyone else have trouble with Skype giving a green video in 12.04?
<snowgrl373> jbeatty, havent had an issue... anything on google aboutit?
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  try just shareing a printer with cups, set server to allow all connections. and give the thing the ip of the server and see.. then check the cups logs..
<bazhang> !google | snowgrl373
<ubottu> snowgrl373: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jbeatty> bazhang: I'm no new user. ;) Just that Google isn't giving me much that is helping.
<ylmfos> hello
<jbeatty> It's actually all the more confusing since Skype worked perfectly under Arch, Gentoo, and Debian.
<mat619> Dr_Willis: might be my best bet. but what do you mean with "set server to allow all connections"? as I said, I've never touched cups before. absolute linux print server greenhorn
<bazhang> jbeatty, nor should it. was skype installed from partner repos?
<ylmfos> is there any aplication i can use to recover a harddrive under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  cups web settings.  http://localhost:631   has options and docs and info. ;)
<bazhang> !undelete | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jbeatty> I added the repo and apt-get skype.
<Dr_Willis> being paid to go learn.. gotta love it..
<bazhang> jbeatty, let me check the forums, hang on a second
<DJones> kexwork: To be able to access a machine via ssh from the internet, you will need to have the port forwarded from the router the machine, I don't think there's any other way you can do that
<snowgrl373> ubottu, ah, sry about that
<ubottu> snowgrl373: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mat619> Dr_Willis: oh, nice. at least as far as I can see from screenshots. the cups I installed on my ubuntu server test VM can't be reached cause it's NATting through my workstation. :(  gotta fix that.
<mat619> Dr_Willis: thanks for the advice, will try what I can do :)
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  cups.org has tons of docs. ;)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11719496&postcount=52 jbeatty here is one possible solution, let me check for any others
<snowgrl373> well i guess i dont have the google fu... cant seem to figure out my issue on there lol
<subdesign> hey
<jbeatty> bazhang: that seems like it should work, I figured there was some LD_PRELOAD sorcery I could do
<jbeatty> I will test it ASAP
<subdesign> can I set ubuntus calendar to monday - sunday scale? now my last day is saturday. v11.10
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall a 'day begins on...' setting in the time/date settings once... ages ago..
<subdesign> ok checking
<subdesign> no day begins.. line
<Dr_Willis> id have to say check askubuntu.com i bet its been asked befor
<Dr_Willis> i could be thinking of the old gnome
<subdesign> yes
<subdesign> i found some, thanks :)
<trond-> subdesign, what did you find?
<subdesign> editing /etc/default/locale file
<subdesign> or you need exact finding?
<trond-> subdesign, no, that's fine... thanks :) Should have been another way than editing a file though.
<subdesign> in the above file enter LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8" that makes monday the first day of week
<subdesign> or type sorry
<subdesign> same value with LC_PAPER makes paper size for A4 default :)
<Promythyus> HALP. Just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a spare hard drive on a system that was already running windows 7, booting via EFI. I am following this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting) guide on how to set up UEFI grub, but when I run efibootmgr I get told to modprobe efivars as root even though I have already done that
<Promythyus> exact error message: root@Hyperion:~# efibootmgr
<Promythyus> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<Promythyus> Try 'modprobe efivars' as root.
<AdvoWork> is there any way to watch what files are increasing in size in a certain directory? ie continually?
<snowgrl373> anyone for my wireless issue?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: I can help with broadcomm
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:      watch ls -l
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, thanks, ya its a broadcom. keeps trying to connect and wont
<Dr_Willis> i think thats right
<snowgrl373> says network disconnected every 3 mins or so
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: did you install the broadcom sta driver?
<snowgrl373> ya, through restricted drivers
<snowgrl373> i mean additional drivers
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: and you're sure your wifi signal is clean and constant?
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, yes
<snowgrl373> i checked other devices
<SectorX8> Hello there? Anybody here from the security team?
<SectorX8> Please join the security channel or pm me.
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, should i try removing it and reinstalling? everything looks fine
<bazhang> SectorX8, ask here
<SectorX8> OK, bazhang. Are you in the securty team?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: thinking - is it acting up ONLY on that one network?  test with other hotspots B4 reinstalling
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, tried different network, same thing, wireless icon just shows as if its trying to connect
<jdrab> hi guys, is there something like ubuntu HIG or some sort of guidelines for developing applications?
<SectorX8> bazhang: I want to be a part in it. So I wonder how to contribute?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: completely update before you reinstall...or try a manual installation.  download the STA drivers from broadcom's site.
<Promythyus> jdrab: try this: http://developer.gnome.org/hig-book/
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, did a complete update and also did manual install as google suggested, forgot to mention that
<minhus> hello
<crede> hi
<SectorX8> bazhang: Do you know who I can ask  for tasks, to be a member there?
<SectorX8> Do anyone know?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: grr.  ok, then, next thing I'd try would be reinstalling.
<minhus> i have a question here. i want to run gui apps in console. i mean without installing the desktop enviroment how can i do that
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, reinstalling the os? isnt that a little drastic?
<Dr_Willis> minhus: wht app?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: NO NO NO - just the wifi drivers.
<siavashserver> minhus: no way, unless they use a curses interface
<babilen> minhus: Where should they be displayed?
<snowgrl373> just did, checking now :p
<minhus> so i have to install the gtk
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, same issue
<Dr_Willis> minhus: or install vnc and have them use it to display
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: sorry, then, I can't be of help.  stay in channel and ask again...
<minhus> lets say i have gtk  can i run apps
<snowgrl373> its like its taking forever to connect forever
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> minhus: gtk is just a librayr
<babilen> minhus: What do you want to do? If you want to run a prgram with a GUI you need to run Xorg and a suitable window manager (fluxbox, awesomewm, ...) or desktop environment (Gnome, XFCE, KDE, ...) by definition. You *might* want to run a GUI program from a remote machine and have it displayed on your local box though. In either case you need X somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> not allapps yse the gtk libs
<snowgrl373> anyone here to help with an odd broadcom issue? ubuntu 12.04 wireless just sits and tries to connect...
<minhus> babilen: i want to run an app from console but i dont want to run desktop enviroment is it possible?
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, could it have been that when i installed the system installed a generic wireless driver of some sort and its conflicting?
<ThinkT510> minhus: depends on the app
<minhus> it is written in wxwidgets ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> minhus: if it requires a gui then no
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: certainly possible.  actually there's one thing I just thought of.  wait one ...
<snowgrl373> ok
<luftikuss> How to conviently view the DocBook document /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/mtdnand conviently? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150382/ . Firefox: "Mit dieser XML-Datei sind anscheinend keine Style-Informationen verknüpft. Nachfolgend wird die Baum-Ansicht des Dokuments angezeigt.
<minhus> ThinkT510: and?
<babilen> minhus: No, that is not possible. The application can't work because it can't be displayed *anywhere*.
<ThinkT510> minhus: and what?
<minhus> so i have to run startx first
<minhus> and it will load the dekstop enviroment and window manager
<minhus> and then my gui will start
<crede> why wont ubuntu 12.04 lts connect and install drivers with my broadcom wifi adapter? it is using my last memory stick with the belkin wifi usb stick just fine
<snowgrl373> crede, you might want to get in my boat... im having a similar issue
<snowgrl373> not driver issue but connection issue
<ThinkT510> minhus: its not rocket science, if you want to run a gui app you need a gui, it really is that simple
<minhus> oky
<minhus> i know
<crede> ok then
<minhus> i will have to install a desktop enviroment to my konsole based distro
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: on last clean upgrade, I used the "no internet connection" method to pull the required files directly from the ISO, a little command line magic and POOF!  wifi.  didn't even need to reboot.
<cfhowlett> http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<minhus> thank you so much ThinkT510 babilen
<minhus> and others
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, taking a look...
<luftikuss> How to conviently view the DocBook document /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/mtdnand? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150382/ . Firefox: "Apparently there is no style informationen associated with this document. Firefox will show the tree view."
<babilen> minhus: You can just install Xorg (apt-get install xorg) and a small window manager such as fluxbox (http://fluxbox.org/) -- No need for a full desktop environment such as Gnome, KDE or XFCE.
<acicula> luftikuss: check the readme file, maybe you need to build/render the documentation first?
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  or details as to what you want to acomplish.. we may have other ideas
<minhus> by the way . ubuntu is ok but why wont they release it on dvds . we have to install some parts after installing ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> minhus: 12.10 will be on dvd
<acicula> minhus: there is a live dvd i think?
<cfhowlett> minhus: so download the dvd version
<cfhowlett> acicula: correct.
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  legal reasons is also a big part of what can go on the cd
<minhus> does dvd version have gtk gnome settings apps
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  gnome uses gtk....
<minhus> i want to change some of the settings
<minhus> Dr_Willis: i know i am not talking about restricted extras
<Kartagis> hi
<minhus> in cd some apps dont be installed
<luftikuss> acicula: I should build/render documentation delivered in an DocBook document? Hardly.
<Dr_Willis> restricted = legally restricted.. so wont be on the offiicial dvd either i imagine
<minhus> Dr_Willis: really will it be on dvd?
<Kartagis> is there a way to query for an IP address of a subdomain in a ns which can't be reached?
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  will what be on the dvd?
<minhus> Dr_Willis: 12.10
<k1l_> minhus: do you know what the fact behind the restricted extras is?
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, same issue
<snowgrl373> i dont get it
<minhus> [13:37] <Dr_Willis> minhus: 12.10 will be on dvd
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  blog posts say so.
<minhus> k1l_: yes i do know
<minhus> laws
<k1l_> minhus: no you dont
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: sorry, man.  officially out of my depth ...
<k1l_> minhus: if its forbidden to ship them ootb, ubuntu cant ship them.
<minhus> for example ubuntone package does not come with the cd you have to install it
<minhus> i hope they will add these kinds of apps on dvd
<ThinkT510> minhus: they can't, licence prohibits distribution
<Dr_Willis> i imagine they will try to keep it small
<snowgrl373> cfhowlett, lady :p
<Kartagis> is there a way to query for an IP address of a subdomain in a ns which can't be reached? <--- sorry for repost in short time, but urgent matter
<snowgrl373> its ok :)
<minhus> Dr_Willis: keep small?
<cfhowlett> snowgrl373: I stand corrected
<minhus> why do they do that
<minhus> ThinkT510: i know
<snowgrl373> sudo modprobe b43 did the trick!
<Dr_Willis> no need to put in 4gb of stuff thatpeople wont use
<minhus> also i cant change fonts in 12.04
<k1l_> minhus: if you know it, why do you want it tp be on a cd/dvd? that doesnt make any sense
<snowgrl373> finally!
<ThinkT510> minhus: then why do you hope they add it to the dvd if you know they can't?
<minhus> i want to customise my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> myunity - can change font settings i belive
<snowgrl373> minerale, how so?
<minhus> ThinkT510: cant they add gnome-settings bla bla to the dvd?
<minhus> they make the distro small cause they release it on a cd
<acicula> minhus: whats the problem with downloading the package directly?
<Dr_Willis> minhus:  we dont know what you mean by 'gnome-settings'
<gillie-monster> okay so i have 2 laptops that have SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio. neither have sound. nothing is muted or turned down.
<minhus> but as Dr_Willis said if 12.10 will be released on dvd there is no need to make the distro small
<Dr_Willis> the single cd has been a design goal for ages..
<snowgrl373> hm, it connected, now its not again, ugh
<minhus> Dr_Willis: it is for changing fonts and themes
<acicula> all a dvd will do is force you to download a ton of stuff you either wont need, or which will get immedeatly replaced with newer packages on installation
<Dr_Willis> they dont want to make a 4gb iso that will be 50% useless stuff
<gillie-monster> what about offline installations?
<minhus> all i want to say is that linux is getting bigger
<zykotick9> acicula: +1 (big install media makes no sense to me)
<snowgrl373> going to restart
<Dr_Willis> last i looked it was about a 1gb iso
<minhus> and a single cd is not enough
<k1l_> minhus: just download the packages you want with apt-get
<acicula> gillie-monster: if you are in that situation you are much better off using the tools available to you with which to create a tailored installation cd/dvd with updated packages
<gillie-monster> single cd is not enough. hell using a CD is bad for the drive, and if the drive is getting worn out, installing is a bitch n u might end up with a frankenstein when its done
<crede_> lol
<minhus> gillie-monster: i am agree with you
<gillie-monster> not all systems support DVD is the idea
<k1l_> minhus: but you can create your own cd/dvd with you favorite apps. just take  a look at remastersys
<Dr_Willis> i dont even put optical drives in my box's
<minhus> they must add more customising tools i know iso file will be bigger but i dont say that i will be 4gb
<ThinkT510> !remaster | minhus
<ubottu> minhus: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<gillie-monster> not all systems boot from cd. not all systems boot from USB, not all systems support DVD
<minhus> gillie-monster: it is 2012
<gillie-monster> the idea is 1 disk that works for all
<k1l_> minhus: and since you dont have a support questtion pls transfer the question to #ubuntu-discuss
<acicula> gillie-monster: then those systems wont run 12.04 very well either most likely
<minhus> i think everybody does have a pc with dvd driver
<gillie-monster> and this is linux. it will run on anything. why throw out a computer when it would make the best firewall money can buy?
<gillie-monster> no
<gillie-monster> ur wrong
<minhus> gillie-monster: can you run ubuntu 12.04 on a 256 mb ram computer
<minhus> it cinsumes more than 512 mb
<gillie-monster> oh and WTF is up with the one laptop per child developers?
<minhus> comsumes*
<minhus> there are other distros which work well on slower mahines
<Dr_Willis> time to move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gillie-monster> yes. i ran 12.04 on a compaq made in 1996 that had a P2 266 w/ 256 RAM
<minhus> huh
<minhus> well done
<minhus> congrats
<r0x> god bless you
<gillie-monster> thats when i found out support for 386 n 486 got dropped..... stupid... im still upset
<minhus> you must have deactived something
<acicula> give this man his firesticks back
<k1l_> !ot | gillie-monster minhus
<ubottu> gillie-monster minhus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minhus> gillie-monster: go and buy a ned brand computer
<minhus> ubottu: oky i am going
<ubottu> minhus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zetheroo> something I am wondering about it slightly slower performance when I have an external monitor attached to my laptop ... is this just in my mind or is there something that would cause this?!
<gillie-monster> the linux community has lost its way....
<minhus> ok thank you os muhc guyz
<Dr_Willis> its finding its way....
<gillie-monster> how powerful does a set top box really need to be?
<minhus> tc all
<Dr_Willis> raspberryPi. ;)
<ThinkT510> gillie-monster: stop the offtopic please
<gillie-monster> your DVD player runs linux
<acicula> zetheroo: when do you notice the difference
<gillie-monster> k
<gillie-monster> no
<gillie-monster> no
<FloodBot1> gillie-monster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> gillie-monster: Can you take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zetheroo>  acicula: sometimes when moving windows around the screen space ...
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<k1l_> zetheroo: if its an onboard video-chip that can be caused by big resolutions (i know this from my netbook)
<zetheroo> k1l_: the native laptop resolution is 1680 x 1050 and the external is 1920 x 1080
<zetheroo> k1l_: and yes, it's an onboard gfx chipset
<luftikuss> How to read a DocBook document conveniently?
<k1l_> zetheroo: i couldnt solve the problem. but i think its caused by the too weak onboard-chip
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok ...
<_raven> thunderbird 14 + imap.arcor.de produces "unable to connect" since several weeks - did anything changed? limiting open connections to 1 did not help
<Kartagis> is there a way to query for an IP address of a subdomain in a ns which can't be reached? <--- sorry for repost in short time, but urgent matter
<the_weard> hi
<T|ASK> HI, is the page https://errors.ubuntu.com/ broken? I can't change the timeframe :(
<the_weard> can eny one tell me how do i add a repository that contains all the needed libs for openchange?
<the_weard> i need libmapi
<the_weard> and apt-get does not find it so i guess i must add the repository
<debianichooseyou> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<debianichooseyou> make sure you have the 'universe' repo there
<hairychris> .
<the_weard> ok ill check
<debianichooseyou> also, package name should be 'libmapi0'
<T|ASK> Can someone check the ubuntu errors page for me?
<the_weard> nope there is no universe repo there
<T|ASK> https://errors.ubuntu.com/ broken for you, too?
<debianichooseyou> the_weard: so add it to the end of the deb line then do `apt-get update`
<debianichooseyou> T|ASK: works here
<the_weard> ok but isit there a source i need to add to the repository list?
<debianichooseyou> no?
<debianichooseyou> libmapi0 is in the main universe repo
<nopcode> hey
<the_weard> ok if i type apt-get libmapi0 it tells me there is no such pakage
<nopcode> how do i get a recent subversion on 10.04?
<the_weard> ok if i type apt-get install libmapi0 it tells me there is no such pakage
<Flashtek> apt-cache search libmapi
<the_weard> sorry my text was wrong but still does not resolve it
<hairychris> nopcode: can you not apt-get it or is it too old?
<zykotick9> !info libmapi0 | the_weard it is there...
<ubottu> the_weard it is there...: libmapi0 (source: openchange): Client library for the MAPI protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (precise), package size 478 kB, installed size 1543 kB
<nopcode> hairychris: its a very old version, 1.6
<nopcode> oh wait
<nopcode> 1.6 isnt that old
<debianichooseyou> the_weard: did you do `apt-get update` ?
<hairychris> :)
<nopcode> mhm
<nopcode> dont know
<hairychris> is compiling it from source out the question
<nopcode> is there no way to get a current packacge?
<nopcode> no...
<hairychris> you could check it out with svn and compile it :P
<nopcode> %)
<T|ASK> debianichooseyou: and you can change the timeframe, too?
<debianichooseyou> T|ASK: yes
<luftikuss> How to read a DocBook document conveniently?
<T|ASK> debianichooseyou: wirred, doesn't work for me in any browser. thanks
<debianichooseyou> T|ASK: day/month seem to hang... but year works
<hairychris> nopcode: are you forced to use svn by someone? try and persuade them to move to git or mercurial if you are
<hairychris> nopcode: subversion sucks hard
<crashization> -admin
<debianichooseyou> luftikuss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DocBook
<rovalent> Is anyone having issues with keyserver.ubuntu.com? I am getting timed out when trying to use apt-key. I can ping however.
<gillie-monster> lots of timeouts on apt tonight
<gillie-monster> try diff mirror
<Abhijit> hi. anyone using ibus? whats the synax for space bar keyboard shortcut?
<Guest1100101> Hi, is there any reason why df -h shows less available free space than discus? (df -h shows ~10GB less free space)
<rapha> How do I disable, say "mysql" in Ubuntu? I don't mean "stop", I mean "disable".
<rapha> As in, I don't want it to start automatically during boot.
<Flashtek> rapha: rmserv
<zykotick9> rapha: look in /etc/init/ find teh mysql service name and rename it to foo.disabled
<zykotick9> Flashtek: is rmserv real?  and does it do upstart?
<rapha> Flashtek: command not found
<rapha> zykotick9: did that, thanks
<aboudreault> damn intel driver :(. my xorg is freezing if I sleep it, then restore, then try to reneable my second monitor
<Dr_Willis> !find rmserv
<ubottu> File rmserv found in nagios-images
<debianichooseyou> Guest1100101: please pastebin outputs of both df and discus
<Guest1100101> debianichooseyou: http://pastebin.com/HVpspEtY
<Jumper> sssss
<ferni> Guest1100101: maybe something that filesystem has 5% reserved and df counts it but discus doesnt
 * r0x saluta tutti e scappa via :|
<debianichooseyou> ferni: hm my available reported bf df seems off by 3 GB too... what do you mean by 'reserved' ?
<barneyyyy> any way to make workspace swicher like GNOME3 ? (move mouse on left corner and Switcher will appear)
<zykotick9> debianichooseyou: when you create a filesystem a certain % is reserved for the "root" account - so if it gets filled, root can get in and fix it
<thildred_wfh> So i'm sure you've seen this many times, but I've seen 2 dates now for 12.04.1: Aug 16th and Aug 23rd. any ideas when I can upgrade from 10.04?
<zykotick9> !schedule | thildred_wfh Aug 23
<ubottu> thildred_wfh Aug 23: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ferni> debianichooseyou: man mkfs.ext4   and search for reverser-blocks or -m option
<debianichooseyou> thildred_wfh: according to launchpad, 23rd
<DJones> thildred_wfh: The official schedule for 04.1 is 23rd
<thildred_wfh> cool (nuts), thanks gang!
<thildred_wfh> i'm really excited about out of the box mtpfs
<thildred_wfh> otherwise, i probably wouldn't upgrade at all, i really do love 10.04
<Guest35710> hallo.. everybody
<thildred_wfh> hallo Guest35710
<T|ASK> btw. is Gnome 3.6 coming to 12.10?
<zykotick9> !info gnome quantal | T|ASK you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> T|ASK you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1: gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 51 kB
<Guest1100101> ferni, debianichooseyou: thanx for the hint, it's the 5% reserved free space on ext4 for root user and system services
<diverdude> Hello. I have made this bash script: for count in {1..20} do     echo 'plot "metric.dat" using 1:4 with lines' | gnuplot -persist    sleep 1;done   which plots some data once every second. This works great. The problem however is that the windows are not closed again. is there anywhere to close a window after a period or update the same window or something similar?
<Guest1100101> ferni, debianichooseyou: btw I am on reiserfs and noticed this on another Ubuntu with ext4 - seems to be ext4 specific...
<debianichooseyou> same in ext3 here also
<aboudreault> !file modprobe
<aboudreault> !find modprobe
<ubottu> File modprobe found in alsa-base, augeas-doc, augeas-lenses, autoconf-archive, barry-util, bootcd-mkinitramfs, broadcom-sta-common, capiutils, classmate-initramfs, dahdi (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=modprobe&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<bekks> Guest1100101: The 5% root reserve is not ext4 specific. It exists on all linux filesystems.
<bekks> Guest1100101: And for ext filesystems, you can change it using tune2fs
<Guest1100101> bekks: tnx, found it
<Guest1100101> bekks: my old ubuntu 9.10 with reiserfs does not have this reserved space ;-)
<bekks> reiserfs always had it, too. :)
<geekbri> you know what else reiserfs has? A murderer for a maintainer!
<geekbri> Reiserfs was great back in the day, but now a days I can't see a compelling reason to use it.  Too many other file systems journal just as well now :)
<debianichooseyou> a murderer ?
<debianichooseyou> ROFL
<debianichooseyou> just wiki'd that..
<luftikuss> debianichooseyou: "The purpose of this page is to give an overview of the DocBook format." But I have put a different question. Can you see the difference?
<Guest1100101> using reiserfs for 3 years without a single problem
<geekbri> there is certainly nothing WRONG with reiserfs, I just don't see a compelling reason to choose it over some other FS
<debianichooseyou> luftikuss: "6. DocBook to PDF"
<debianichooseyou> luftikuss: "7. Editing Programs"
<mat619> back with another issue: how the heck do I create a samba share that's wide open for everyone to access nowadays that security=share is deprecated?
<Andy80> I know I'm OT here, but I'd like to know which mailing list or IRC channel is more appropriated to discuss this topic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuReleaseSprint anyone can help me? Thanks :)
<luftikuss> debianichooseyou: Are you going to tell me that I need conveting this Ubuntu document first to pdf in order to read it normally?
<debianichooseyou> luftikuss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DocBookEditors
<DJones> Andy80: Maybe try in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Andy80> DJones, I will try on #ubuntu-discuss thanks :)
<debianichooseyou> luftikuss: I personally suggest either abiword or libreoffice
<namoamitabuddha> Can anybody suggest a free software to improve the speed of inputing?
<namoamitabuddha> My speed of inputting is very low!
<mat619> I've read just about 30 tutorials on samba share setup, but none has been working so far because they're outdated
<debianichooseyou> namoamitabuddha: what input ?
<bekks> namoamitabuddha: What do you men by "speed of inputting"?
<namoamitabuddha> speed of typing.
<debianichooseyou> ohhh he wants training
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Shadow`> is there a SCP package or similar for ubuntu?
<iceroot> mat619: right click on a folder and select "share"
<iceroot> Shadow`: its in the package "openssh-client"
<iceroot> Shadow`: should be installed by default
<Shadow`> ah ye i see :P no wonder i couldnt install it, cool thanks iceroot
<mat619> iceroot: server, no GUI.
<luftikuss> debianichooseyou: LibreOffice Writer does this job exellently. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<debianichooseyou> namoamitabuddha: you might want to try something like the 'junior-typing' package ( `sudo aptitude install junior-typing` )
<iceroot> mat619: the default /etc/samba/smb.conf  shoudl hold an example for a normal share
<namoamitabuddha> debianichooseyou: well, first aptitude search '~njunior-typing'
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: please suggest apt-get because aptitude is no longer installed by default
<mat619> iceroot: i know that. please reread what I asked. I'm looking for a way to create a share open for everyone, with no authentication required.
<iceroot> mat619: its also in the smb.conf
<Shadow`> no aptitude? :/ crazy ubuntu ppl
<luftikuss> +c
<iceroot> mat619: its the guest allowed = yes part
<mat619> iceroot: this is set.
<debianichooseyou> Shadow`++
<namoamitabuddha> iceroot: The faculty of aptitude to solve the dependency problems is so much stronger than apt-get.
<iceroot> Shadow`: ubuntus idea is to provide exactly one package for a need
<debianichooseyou> namoamitabuddha++
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> Shadow`: but the real reason is that there was no space left on the 700mb iso, because of that aptitude, vim and gimp are removed
<iceroot> Shadow`: ah and the text from ubottu is showing another reason
<debianichooseyou> iceroot: does ubuntu default to gnome?
<Shadow`> ah, my 12.04 still has aptitude, luckely, and usually its prefered to stick to 1 arch anyways, no? :p
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: ?
<debianichooseyou> iceroot: ?
<Shadow`> yes default gnome3
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: default to gnome?
<namoamitabuddha> ThinkT510: Well, mine is singlearch.
<debianichooseyou> iceroot: yeah, default tasksel for desktop ?
<iceroot> Shadow`: you can easily install aptitude "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<ThinkT510> debianichooseyou: default desktop is unity (based on gnome3)
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: unity
<debianichooseyou> ahh^
<namoamitabuddha> I asked somebody from #debian and they said that apt-get && aptitude are interchangable now.
<Shadow`> changed it again? i remember installing ubuntu desktop not to long ago (maybe a few eeks) and it had gnome3 as default ;/
<mat619> something must be entirely wrong with my samba setup. just noticed I can't even see the share from smbtree on the local machnie.
<debianichooseyou> debian has a Git commit to default tasksel to Xfce for the exact reason that gnome3 wouldn't fit on the 700 MB CD1 :P
<klaask> hello, I'm struggling with setting a default gateway that is not on my local subnet. Anyone done that?
<iceroot> Shadow`: ubuntu never had gnome3 as default
<Shadow`> oh
<david23400> How can i print a file using my prisnter which is connected to my laptop on lubuntu?
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: the reason why debian removed gnome3 is not the size
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: not the main reason
<zetheroo> I am trying to follow this How-To (http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/) using a VM with VirtualBox, and I get to the part where I check out my IP address and test it in a browser ... but my browser times out ... my IP is 10.0.2.15
<debianichooseyou> iceroot: uh... 1. gnome3 isn't "removed"? 2. yes it is. I read the Git commit changelog.
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: its removed but the reason is not the size
<debianichooseyou> http://is.gd/nijuse
<debianichooseyou> So explain the changelog there?
<debianichooseyou> And, where exactly are you seeing that it's "removed" ... ?
<k1l_> !ot | iceroot debianichooseyou
<ubottu> iceroot debianichooseyou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> debianichooseyou: #debian is offtopic here
<debianichooseyou> yeah whatever. ubuntu only exists because of debian
<namoamitabuddha> What about GNU typist?
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, what is the ipaddress of your vm?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ifconfig tells me it's 10.0.2.15
<thildred_wfh> and have you either opened port 80 in iptables or disabled iptables on the vm?
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo,
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: have not done anything ... just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 fresh with options OpenSSH and LAMP selected during setup. Then I did a system update ... that's all
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, just for the record, you did all that on a vm, right?
<thildred_wfh> running on some other operating system
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: yes, on the VM ... which is running on an Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 host via VirtualBox
<stevecam> zetheroo, could you summarise the problem you are having again, i haven't seen the history
<thildred_wfh> ok, zetheroo, easiest thing to do is on the vm, do a sudo ufw disable
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: what will that do?
<thildred_wfh> and then try opening the page from your host (the desktop machine) again.
<thildred_wfh> that will turn off
<thildred_wfh> the firewall on the vm
<thildred_wfh> if you run it on the vm
<thildred_wfh> and i think zetheroo that you are trying to open that url (the ipadress of your vm) from the host (desktop)
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: yes, that is what I am trying to do
<thildred_wfh> host = base computer hosting vms, guest = virtual machine
<thildred_wfh> yeah
<thildred_wfh> so try that ufw disable
<thildred_wfh> on the vm
<thildred_wfh> and then try opening the url on your host pc (desktop)
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ok will try that now ...
<rainbowwarrior2> hello , can anyone recommend me some good software for a samsung galaxy s 3 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS please ?
<thildred_wfh> rainbowwarrior2, gmtp
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: I had just booted up the VM just now and it is saying "Waiting for network configuration ... "
<thildred_wfh> might take a second
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: now it says "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration ..."
<rainbowwarrior2> ok thank you thildred_wfh
<acicula> rainbowwarrior2: software to do what?
<thildred_wfh> np
<thildred_wfh> rainbowwarrior2,
<acicula> rainbowwarrior2: if you mean storage/modem access, think that should just work without any extra software
<rainbowwarrior2> acicula,  so i can save contacts, put mp3's and games etc on my phone
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: "Booting up computer without complete network configuration ..."
<bekor> anyone here using ultimate edition 3.4 or know a channel for it?
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, your host pc usually works as a dhcp server for the guests (virtual machines) that run on it.
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, thats ok
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, so long as it boots, we can see whats up with networking when you've logged in
<acicula> rainbowwarrior2: you can just put the device in usb mode to transfer files, dunno about syncing the phone with the pc though
<acicula> i just use google contacts for that
<rainbowwarrior2> ok thank you acicula
<acicula> rainbowwarrior2: you probably dont have to use google contacts to do it though, its just convenient in my case
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: now ifconfig does not even show a network device but only "lo"
<thildred_wfh> well, if you try ifconfig -a
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo,
<thildred_wfh> you'll see more NICs
<thildred_wfh> and if you take the results of that zetheroo and run dhclient <interfacename>
<thildred_wfh> you may get an IP address
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ok, with that I can see eth1 but it's got no ip adress info
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, try dhclient eth1
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: tried that - RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted
<thildred_wfh> sudo dhclient eth1
<nb-ben> meh been oging over like 20 games
<nb-ben> only decent ones are FPS
<nb-ben> and I suppose HoN
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: sudo dhclient eth1  ............ returns nothing
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: I think my network setting on the VM might be wrong
<acicula> nb-ben: ?
<thildred_wfh> that could be zetheroo, what do you have it set to?
<thildred_wfh> from the perspective of virtual box?
<nb-ben> acicula, native linux games
<acicula> nb-ben: yeah there are some. there is this though http://steamforlinux.com/
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: I just shut down the VM and set the network settings to  :   PCnet-FAST III (NAT)
<thildred_wfh> are you gonna fire it up again and see what happens?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: have already ... checking now ...
<nb-ben> acicula, non-free
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: no change :(
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, but it was working before? your virtual machine got an ipaddress before?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: hang on ... when I do ifconfig -a I get eth1 with an IP address now
<acicula> nb-ben: ah yeah then there isnt much, westeroth or openttd arent to bad if you like that sort of game
<thildred_wfh> hey
<thildred_wfh> !
<thildred_wfh> thats good
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: IP address is 10.0.2.15
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo,
<zetheroo> same as before
<thildred_wfh> first things first
<thildred_wfh> on your host machine, can you open a terminal and ping that ipaddress zetheroo
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: but how could it ping that address when my local lan is on 192.168.x.x ?
<thildred_wfh> did you try it?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: trying now ...
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, your host machine acts as  a dhcp server for vms running on it
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: not getting any feedback from ping
<TJ-> zetheroo: All operating systems maintain a "routing table" which tells them how to direct network packets from on sub-network to another, and when no rules match, which interface provides a 'default route' (usually the Internet router)
<TJ-> zetheroo: To check the routing table do "ip route show"
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh:  98 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 97766ms
<thildred_wfh> thats weird zetheroo, if you do ifconfig -a on the host, do you see any ipaddress that look like 10.something?
<zetheroo> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150546/
<eyepatch> I tried to replace xscreensaver with gnome-screensaver (I wanted to add my own and the instructions were for the latter) but gnome-screensaver-preferences didn't come with the package.
<TJ-> zetheroo: thildred_wfh There is no host route for the 10.0.2.0/24 subnet
<nb-ben> zetheroo, it's not uncommon for machines to have ICMP packets disabled by default (those packets are used for ping) in order to prevent packet-flooding attacks from multituding (the machine sends equal size response and a 5mbit attack becomes 10mbit)
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150547/
<nb-ben> multiplying *
<TJ-> zetheroo: On the host, what hypervisor are you using? Is it KVM managed by "Virtual Machine Manager" ?
<thildred_wfh> TJ-, its virtual box
<zetheroo> TJ-: Virtual Box
<zetheroo> ;)
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: thanks :) I came in late
<thildred_wfh> np
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, can you do the sudo ufw disable on the vm, and try that again?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ok
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ok Firewall disabled
<TJ-> zetheroo: thildred_wfh I don't use VB, but it would seem to me it must have an option to enable networking via NAT and that should add the necessary IP to the vboxnet0 interface, or bridge it, and adjust the routing table
<thildred_wfh> yeah, thats been done TJ-
<thildred_wfh> i think
<thildred_wfh> its already set to NAT from the virtual box side
<thildred_wfh> unless thats not what you mean
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: well there's no IP for the vboxnet0 i/f and it isn't bridged either... so VB isn't doing something
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: It can't NAT if it has no IP on the host side
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: after disabling there is still no difference with any of the previous commands/actions
<MonkeyDust> thildred_wfh  just entered, havent followed... set NAT to bridged in your VB settings, to make a bridge to your existing network
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, ^^
<MonkeyDust> set = c hange
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: does a proxy need to be setup from VB side?
<zetheroo> ok will shut the VM down and change that
<thildred_wfh> MonkeyDust, i would have thought NAT was fine for getting set up?
<thildred_wfh> bridged is ideal
<thildred_wfh> but not required
<thildred_wfh> nat or bridged you should have ping between guest and host, no?
<MonkeyDust> thildred_wfh  use the one that works
<zetheroo> firing the VM back up ....
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to force an old laptop (that have no boot device options) to install ubuntu with usb anyway?
<TJ-> "bridged" means its all one ethernet segment ... no sub-net to route between
<zetheroo> the VM always gets stalled at this point of "Waiting for network configuration..."
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, that seems strange. i am kind of tapped out though.
<TJ-> zetheroo: thildred_wfh: regarding the host having no IP I see this in the VB docs: "The interface is configured when a VM set to use Host-Only. Until such a VM is started, the interface is not configured."
<zetheroo> ok, VM finished booting ... should I disable the firewall again?
<thildred_wfh> sure
<thildred_wfh> and try your pings
<thildred_wfh> and see if ifconfig gives anything on both host and guest
<thildred_wfh> basically you want to see that they both have an ipaddress on the same subnet
<TJ-> zetheroo: thildred_wfh: and the docs go on to say that the host-side isn't brought up until something on the guest tries to use the network
<Bigbird> hello
<thildred_wfh> docs?
<thildred_wfh> ;)
<zetheroo> ifconfig on the VM shows no ip address for eth1
<subdesign> hi, after my system self-upgraded to 3.0.0.24 my boot halts. previous version boots. what could be the prob?
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: pinging from the host is unsuccessful ...
<thildred_wfh> shucks. zetheroo, based on what you've said, it sounds like a problem with virtual box networking
<thildred_wfh> that virtualboxnetwork
<thildred_wfh> or whatever should have an ipaddress
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: yeah - I am thinking that too
<thildred_wfh> hold on
<thildred_wfh> fireing up virtual box
<Bigbird> subdesign: can you describe it mor points?
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:can you try a clean install?
<sambagirl> is there an openoffice channel?
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  the most recent kernel is -29 -- what ubuntu version do you have?
<ThinkT510> !alis | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bigbird> if boot error , maybe you can look up in the dmesg
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: just be clear... in Vbox settings for this VM I have Adapter 1 enabled with
<zetheroo> Attached to: Bridged
<zetheroo> Name: wlan1
<zetheroo>  
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  #libreoffice
<zetheroo> oops .. :P
<sambagirl> ahh thanks
<sambagirl> monkeydust
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: and then there is an "Advanced" section ..
<subdesign> Bigbird, when the five point comes in boot sequence, there halts the system
<Bubbelgum> what window manager do u ppl run in Ubuntu?
<subdesign> MonkeyDust, 29? sorry i use 11.10
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: Adapter type is PCnet-FAST III (Am79C973)
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Bubbelgum
<ThinkT510> Bubbelgum: depends what desktop they have installed, unity uses compiz by default
<ubottu> Bubbelgum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subdesign> lotuspsychje, im devving coutinously havent time to reinstall :/
<Bubbelgum> well the problem i have is that compiz does crasch when exiting Minecraft
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:any error on the halt point?
<subdesign> no
<lewis> does anyone else have high Compiz memory usage?
<thildred_wfh> what ubuntu are you running zetheroo ? TJ- MonkeyDust maybe you guys can correct me, but i didn't think bridging and wlan played nice together
<TJ-> subdesign: To boot into the previous kernel, when the PC starts and you see the BIOS screen hold down the SHIFT key which will allow you to enter the GRUB boot menu. Choose "Previous operating systems" then in the resulting menu, choose the previous kernel version
<ThinkT510> !info linux-generic oneiric | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.19.23 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Bubbelgum> thays why o wounder, what other ppl running
<subdesign> TJ- i did that so im here :)
<MonkeyDust> thildred_wfh  ah, wlan, missed that part
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:did you enable wifi during install proces?
<zetheroo>  thildred_wfh: I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on the Host and on the VM guest
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: bridging is an ethernet thing. The only reason it is not so optimal for WiFi is the number of packets it can cause to be sent across the WiFi that aren't necessary
<ojii> so I try to umount a disk but it fails because it's busy, but neither lsof nor fuser show anything for that disk, what can I do?
<lewis> Compiz (on my system) is using 250mb of RAM; is this a memory leak?
<TJ-> subdesign: So it still hangs up using a previous kernel version?
<AdvoWork> what exactly would sudo -i -u postgres psql do? is it simply: allow postgres user to run psql?
<subdesign> yes
<acicula> lewis: if it is it would keep growing
<subdesign> not the pervious, the most current hangs up
<TJ-> ojii: You're probably got a terminal session or program that has changed-directory (cd) and is inside the mount point
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:during install you can choose to see install details, maybe it can help you see the freeze part?
<lewis> I submitted a bug report, but I was told to submit the report to Nvidia instead ;  is this information correct?
<ojii> TJ-, why wouldn't fuser/lsof show that?
<subdesign> lotuspsychje, yes i continue so booting text mode it hang on part: checking battery status
<subdesign> or same
<acicula> lewis: ask whoever told you to submit the bugreport to nvidia?
<Bigbird> god knows what happened .Just try again ,maybe it will work .I f error again,maybe is the cpu bugs
<TJ-> subdesign: OK, so boot into the previous version that works then immediately examine the log files. /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog and also, from the last boot /var/log/dmesg.1
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:i had that once for upgrade to precise too, trying few times again solved it
<subdesign> ok TJ- thx noting ..
<lewis> I got an email from someone when I submitted a bug report and the email stated I had to submit instead to NVIDIA; I though the drivers were closed source?
<Bigbird> subdesign: which cpu arch you choosed ?
<subdesign> lotuspsychje, really? hmm
<thildred_wfh> ok. so zetheroo, i think you do need bridging. TJ- MonkeyDust, you need to set up bridging properly for it to work, right?
<thildred_wfh> like you can't just turn it on
<thildred_wfh> NetworkManager and bridging dont work together
<thildred_wfh> (i think)
<TJ-> subdesign: Some of the logs will, obviously, most recently contain messages from the *good* boot so you'll have to look at the timestamps and scroll back to the time it failed.  From the GUI use "Log file viewer"
<MonkeyDust> thildred_wfh  not sure with wlan, bridged works out of the box with ethernet
<Bigbird> x86_64 have a bug on install time for amd cpu
<ThinkT510> lewis: nvidia drivers are closed source, doesn't mean they don't want bug reports
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: I'll try it here I've just installed VB
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896915
<ThinkT510> lewis: just means that nvidia are the only ones who can fix it
<thildred_wfh> sick
<chuyizi> 芻邑子
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, meet TJ-
<lewis> Okay, do I just email Nvidia or do they have a 'git' style bug report site?
<subdesign> TJ- nice suggestion, checking
<thildred_wfh> :)
<zetheroo> thildred_wfh: ha - thanks ;)
<ThinkT510> lewis: no idea sorry
<Bigbird> chuyizi : hello
<the4tress> everytime i add this to my sshd_config i can't log in via ssh any more. im trying to setup an sftp server using OpenSSH and all the tutorials say this is part of the process: http://pastie.org/4521279
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: well I would - but the VB install fails because I'm running on kernel v3.5
<thildred_wfh> shoot
<subdesign> lotuspsychje, good fintind man, thanks
<subdesign> *finding
<lotuspsychje> subdesign:got an ati card inside?
<chuyizi> #deepin
<subdesign> yes as i remember it was an nvidia update too
<TJ-> thildred_wfh: I'll fix my own bug first :p it's a failed-to-build-from-source issue with the VB DKMS kernel module
<thildred_wfh> i'm fresh out of juice here. except maybe sudo apt-get install boxes
<lewis> Here's the bug report I submitted to the upstream kernel team: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45721
<Bigbird> #ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 45721 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "High Compiz memory usage, eventual crash." [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<zetheroo>  TJ-: thildred_wfh: My current network settings http://tinypic.com/r/2d0xcmq/6
<compdoc> the4tress, I use sftp without having to make any changes to openssh-server conf files
<Pessimist> Can someone link me to a good tutorial for newbies in git?
<ThinkT510> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<the4tress> companion, how did you do it? these are some of my configs: http://pastie.org/4521071
<companion> the4tress, buzz off highlight some one sle
<the4tress> compdoc, how did you do it? these are some of my configs: http://pastie.org/4521071
<Pessimist> lewis, it looks like a memory leak. Try reporting it to compiz bugzilla
<the4tress> companion, sorry, sent to the wrong person
<lewis> Pessimist, will do.
<companion> the4tress, np just bit pissed off atm -.-
<ThinkT510> !language | companion
<ubottu> companion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bieb> how do I check in apt-get to see if a package is available without installing it?
<Pessimist> lewis, https://launchpad.net/compiz
<compdoc> the4tress, maybe I dont understand what youre trying to do, but I use an sftp client to transfer files as soon as I install openssh-server.
<lotuspsychje> bieb: use apt-cache search packagename
<lewis> Pessimist, should I just copy and paste the bug report. I can also try and valigirid on compiz.
<the4tress> compdoc, oh, i want them locked down to their home directory, i dont want them to access any other folders
<compdoc> the4tress, I see
<lotuspsychje> bieb: or !info packagename in channel here
<ksinkar> hey guys I am not able to start posgresql 9.1 on my ubuntu
<bieb> lotuspsychje: thanks.. can I use a wild card to see what packages with the same name exist? ie java* would that give me java_5.0, java_6.0 etc?
<ksinkar> sudo service postgres status returns nothing
<lewis> Okay, here's my compiz bug report, I'll try and get some more crash reports in later today. https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1037561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037561 in Compiz "Compiz high memory usage" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> bieb: it will show all kinda packagenames revelant to your search
<bieb> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> and relevant too
<Pessimist> lewis, yeah. You can also try emailing nvidia... a quick search tells me that there is no bug tracker for nvidia dirvers.
<Pessimist> drivers*
<denys_> Cannot watch videos.Pls help
<lotuspsychje> denys_:did you try vlc player?
<lewis> Pessimist, maybe. I'd think they wouldn't really care about a stray bug report.
<kexwork> denys_: you need to provide some more information for anyone to be able to help..
<Padou> Hi there, i got a installation issue with server 12.04 x86. Nothing happens after hostname set.
<ThinkT510> !hostname | Padou
<ubottu> Padou: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<monkfish> HELP! I need to upgrade my kernel to 3.3.6 (I'm on 12.04 32bit) because apparently it's the fix to the freeze ups experienced by Ivy Bridge processors, but I get a plethora of issues when I booted into it, advice?
<ekarlso> anyone here got experience with flashcache ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso:whats your purpose?
<ThinkT510> monkfish: we can't support your kernel
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: speed up a virtualization box
<monkfish> ThinkPad, dang.
<lotuspsychje> ekarlrso: i think there might be better tricks to speed up virtual machines then flash speedup
<gr72> can someone help me with adding my Qubes boot into the Ubnuntu grub.cfg?
<gr72> http://fpaste.org/77bg/
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: like ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlrso:if its a dedi virtualbox, maybe an ssd drive would be interesting, and install the vm on it
<gr72> The top is the loading sequence for Qubes and underneath the hashtags is the Ubuntu grub.cfg
<ThinkT510> gr72: you're not meant to edit grub.cfg directly
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: that's expensive ;p
<ekarlso> what's bad about using flashcache for it ?
<denys_> I tried, but theres an error
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso:there are pretty cheap ssd's these days, nothing wrong with cache
<compdoc> you should put the VM images on a seperate drive than the host, if you want speed
<gr72> I wouldn't have to if it worked when Ubuntu saw that it was a linux System.
<ekarlso> compdoc: pardon ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso:or maybe html5 as flash alternative
<ThinkT510> gr72: you're not meant to edit it directly, the files you edit are in /etc/grub.d/ (when you run sudo update-grub it replaces your grub.cfg)
<ekarlso> ekarlso: eh, html5 ??? what does that have to do with a flashcache ?
<compdoc> ekarlso, do you store the VM image on the host's boot drive?
<ekarlso> compdoc: lvm on mdraid 5 3*2tb
<compdoc> ekarlso, and the host boots from that?
<thildred_wfh> zetheroo, i gotta go to bed
<ekarlso> like wth
<ekarlso> 256 gb ssd for 1300 NOK
<ekarlso> compdoc: nope
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: he isn't talking about flash (the browser plugin)
<thildred_wfh> good luck zetheroo TJ-
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: yeah makes sense, there are tricks to speed up web flash too
<gr72> ThinkT510: Ohh well didn't know that, but O.k. THe grub isn't booting to My Qubes OS partition.
<the4tress> how can i see what group a user is in?
<ThinkT510> gr72: looks like qubes is using grub legacy
<ThinkT510> the4tress: id
<gr72> ThinkT510: O.k. Thanks, got any ways that I could translate that into grub/grub2?
<ekarlso> compdoc: what things can I do to speedup ?
<zykotick9> the4tress: if you are logged in as that user "groups" works
<luftikuss>  /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/Makefile: "This makefile is used to generate the kernel documentation,
<ekarlso> the issue is that say when I install a vm the IO wait goes through the roof
<luftikuss> This makefile is used to generate the kernel documentation,  primarily based on in-line comments in various source files
<Kartagis> my computer freezes when I leave it on for the weekend and I suspect it's the nvidia card. how can I fix it?
<ThinkT510> gr72: no idea sorry
<bekks> Kartagis: First, you gotta know why it is freezing. Did you check the logs in /var/log/ yet?
<luftikuss> This makefile is used to generate the kernel documentation,  primarily based on in-line comments in various source files
<Kartagis> bekks: I've never been able to
<Kartagis> because I have to reboot it
<TJ-> zetheroo: any progress? I've just fixed up the VBox kernel module and its building for Linux 3.5 ... I should be able to replicate your scenario soon
<gr72> ThinkT510: O.k. I'll keep googling. Thanks.
<bekks> Kartagis: ??
<bekks> Kartagis: you dont have to reboot for changing the vm settings for the network.
<bekks> Kartagis: Sorry, mixed it up with someone else.
<bekks> Kartagis: Never been able to... why?
<zetheroo> TJ-: on the #vbox channel I am being told that bridging with wlan won't work :(
<Kartagis> bekks: I have to reboot it because it freezes
<TJ-> zetheroo: really? did they give a reason?
<bekks> Kartagis: And what is keeping from looking into /var/log after rebooting?
<zetheroo> TJ-: not quite
<TJ-> zetheroo: I'll read up on that aspect now. I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't
<Kartagis> bekks: next time I'll do that
<ekarlso> compdoc: ?
<TJ-> zetheroo: OK, I can start VBox now
<zetheroo> TJ-: bekks is the one chatting with me in #vbox :)
<zetheroo> he seems to be in here too
<evenflow> hihi, connected a usb 16gb to my ubuntu, tail /var/log/messages shows there's a new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 11, however i am unable to see it under lsusb or anywhere else for this matter, can someone assist?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:what format is the hd drive?
<evenflow> i dont know, i would like to erase everything on it
<evenflow> and reformat if possible
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:can you see it with gparted or something?
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, downloading gparted right now
<evenflow> will tell you in a secv
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, nope, cant see it under gparted
<Andek1980> hi
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:what was last Os to see the drive?
<evenflow> windows
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:7?
<evenflow> most likely yes
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | evenflow
<ubottu> evenflow: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<evenflow> it belongs to one of our IT guys
<lotuspsychje> maybe try installing this one
<evenflow> i installed it
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Andek1980> how can I do registration, I trying but I cant received mail to finish registration process
<evenflow> i have ntfs-3g already
<lotuspsychje> strange
<evenflow> maybe im not doing it right, there's ntfs-3g.probe, which returns nothing
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:what kind of brand is the hd
<evenflow> sandisk
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:1 or 2 usb split cable power suply or adapter power?
<SaCruM> One question, is there a way to make the ubuntu unity desktop wall, two different desktops? For exemple, if i have a folder opened on my first desktop, if i change to desktop 2, that folder will appear minimized, is there a way to make it not appear at all? Making two completly different desktops?
<evenflow> sandisk ultra backup 16GB sdcz40-015G
<evenflow> lotuspsychje , i dont understand the question :)
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:thats a regular usb stick then?
<evenflow> yea
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:nothing happens when you plug it in?
<evenflow> it shows the following line on /var/log/messages:Aug 16 15:15:37 flipbox kernel: [98590.636093] usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<the4tress> every time i try to connect to my ssh server for sftp i get Connection Refused
<evenflow> and thats it
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:some sandisk usb sticks might require a little twitch to work (make the light work) inside the usb
<evenflow> the4tress, use scp instead
<the4tress> but i only get that after i add this to sshd_config http://pastie.org/4521279
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | evenflow
<ubottu> evenflow: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, hmmm, im not sure what to do
<lotuspsychje> can you try this one
<evenflow> ok, is it in the repos?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:does the usb stick light up red?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:yes, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<the4tress> evenflow, it doesn't matter. even after i add this to sshd_config (http://pastie.org/4521279) i cant even ssh in to the box
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, nope, no red lighty
<the4tress> evenflow, im trying to lock the user to just their home directory
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: got a clue on getting performance ?
<the4tress> evenflow, if i dont add those lines to sshd_config then i can sftp in just fine, but the user can also browse outside their home folder
<evenflow> ok installed testdisk
<lotuspsychje> evenflow: first get the light to work, otherwise it will not mount in ubuntu(broke or little shake the usb until light works)
<evenflow> ok trying
<TJ-> zetheroo: I found the 'limitation' and it won't affect you. VBox says " functionality is limited when using wireless interfaces for bridged networking. Currently, VirtualBox supports only IPv4 over wireless. For other protocols such as IPv6 and IPX, you must choose a wired interface" - but you are not using IPX or IPv6 so you're OK
<kristenbb> How can I toggle a window to fullscreen in 12.04 ? I've tried editting the shortcut in settings/keyboard/shortcut/window/toggle fullscreen or in compiz, but the shortcut doesn't work in either case. With another computer, on 12.04, the same shortcut works. I don't understand, is this a bug ?
<evenflow> nope, not seeing it in testdisk either
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso:as suggested like before, the hd that had virtualbox installed must be fast
<evenflow> haha, okok
<TJ-> zetheroo: Which release, architecture, and flavour are you trying to install? Is it Precise, amd64,  Desktop?
<evenflow> i plugged it from the back and now it had a red light
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:cool
<evenflow> weird, maybe its usb3 only?
<Alxxy> Does anyone know how I can check if my ubuntu computer is "scanning the network for open ports"?
<evenflow> very weird
<evenflow> thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:no its just that sandisk is a little itchy showing up inside an usb slot
<evenflow> but it shows as read only
<evenflow> ahh cool testdisk can pass this
<evenflow> awesome
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:format, or get data back :p
<zetheroo> TJ-: Ubuntu 12.04 Server 64bit
<TJ-> zetheroo: OK, fetching the same image
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, format through testdisk
<evenflow> ?
<subdesign> re, so I have problem with X. nvidia drivers. if I reinstall it affects my working kernel version?
<kristenbb> does someone know why the toggle fullscreen shortcut doesn't work in some cases ?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:get data back with testdisk, format with gparted, ubuntu default disk tools
<TJ-> kristenbb: toogle full-screen in which application?
<evenflow> ok ill try
<kristenbb> TJ-: in no specific application, just in any application. Most of them should allow that, there's a system shortcut for that.
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:after installing testdisk, you can can recover data with photorec, best data recovery ever
<kristenbb> TJ-: it's in system configuration->keyboard->shortcuts->window->toggle fullscreen
<kristenbb> (for 12.04)
<kristenbb> I have this shortcut working for one computer, and yet the very same shortcut doesn't work for the very same application on another computer, both of which run ubuntu 12.04
<kristenbb> I would like to know what could prevent this shortcut from working.
<evenflow> lotuspsychje , i dont want to recover the data, just delete everything but it tells me its write protected
<bharath> I am using ubuntu 11.10 , it is crashing while I am copying a file from removable storage device to hard disk
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:first unmount the drive, then format as your wishes
<TJ-> kristenbb: It's disabled on my Precise install. I don't think anything responds to the event.
<evenflow> it is not mounted
<jr> server i brasil
<kristenbb> TJ-: well I have this working on one computer
<TJ-> kristenbb: If you hold down the Super key (often the Windows key) you'll get a menu of available key shortcuts
<jr> *in
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:can you read its content?
<jr> hello
<zetheroo> TJ-: are you also using only a wlan connection on your host machine?
<TJ-> kristenbb: Same version of Ubuntu on the other PC?
<evenflow> yea
<kristenbb> TJ-: yes you're right there's no default shortcut assigned to it, but you can assign one. I did so. And it worked on one pc, not on the other.
<TJ-> zetheroo: Yes, I can do that. I have three (2 wired and 1 wireless)
<evenflow> i just used fdisk with /dev/sdb and cleared the partitions on it
<kristenbb> TJ-: yes both 12.04 lts x64 desktop edition.
<zetheroo> TJ-: ok, cause I cannot plug into an ethernet here ... too far from the router
<lotuspsychje> try sudo gparted on it evenflow
<evenflow> ok
<kristenbb> TJ-: one is a laptop (the one that doesn't work).
<TJ-> kristenbb: Then something else has probably bound to the same keypress first... that used to be an issue with older gnome installations... trying to find out what was grabbing the keypress first
<chuyizi> :-(|)
<evenflow> this is what i get with gparted
<evenflow> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<kristenbb> TJ-: and also, one is using 2d, the other 3d
<TJ-> zetheroo: I'm sure I can figure it out, once I've got the ISO downloaded
<zetheroo> TJ-: thanks!!
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:are you not logged in as root on the system?
<TJ-> kristenbb: and which one won't do full-screen? 3D ?
<evenflow> i am
<kristenbb> TJ-: yes
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:did it have special encryption software on it (windows)?
<kristenbb> TJ-: the laptop, with unity 3d, doesn't do fullscreen.
<acerme> how to lang
<bhavesh> aw my theme change automatically while I was watching youtube video
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: You need to erase the hard disk. ARE YOU SURE?
<acerme> how to land as root?
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: ANY DATA WILL VANISH SOON!
<bhavesh> oh looks like I hit a wrong button :)
<evenflow> lol
<lotuspsychje> keep it to topic guys
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, not sure
<kristenbb> TJ-: ok as a matter of fact this is the problem, I've just tested using ubuntu 2d with the laptop, and it works
<evenflow> i was able to make changes with fdisk
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: Well. Are you booting the liveCD?
<kristenbb> TJ-: so my question now is
<evenflow> deleted all partitions, created a new one
<evenflow> namoamitabuddha, wtf?
<kristenbb> TJ-: how to enable 'toggle fullscreen' on ubuntu 3D?
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: ?
<P4NCake> Oh, hello guys.
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: Are you booting the LiveCD or the system on your hard disk?
<TJ-> kristenbb: My bet is, unity disables full-screen because of conflicts within compiz... I've found bugs about that already
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:can try sudo testdisk and wipe from there
<P4NCake> So I want a portable USB, should I install buntu to it, or should I just use live cd?
<P4NCake> If I use live CD how do I allow it space??
<P4NCake> Thanks.
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: O, SORRY.
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: IS /dev/sdb YOUR USB STICK?
<lotuspsychje> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, will try
<kristenbb> TJ-: unity 2D allows them though ... so maybe the conflict is not hard to solve
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: Is /dev/sdb your USB stick?
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, - This media may be physically write-protected, check the jumpers.
<acerme> i see,thanks
<P4NCake> Wanted: Portable USB, Use live cd or clean install? want space for filesystem. wat do?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:there is no special button for security on the stick perhaps?
<evenflow> there is only a button saying "backup"
<lotuspsychje> evenflow: yeah thought so
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:can you erase data from nautilus?
<TJ-> kristenbb: Because '2D' doesn't use all the fancy 3D compositing
<P4NCake> ubottu, can you search portable for me?
<ubottu> P4NCake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subz3r0> P4NCake, youre looking for a persistant usb stick installation. google for it.
<P4NCake> !portable
<evenflow> lotuspsychje , trying
<codemaniac> acerme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acerme> is there someone can speak chinaese
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:wich Os are you on?
<namoamitabuddha> acerme: forward #ubuntu-cn
<Pici> !zh | acerme
<ubottu> acerme: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<P4NCake> subz3r0, but can I use it on other pcs?
<subz3r0> yes
<P4NCake> Windows, came by default. I hate it anyway. lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | P4NCake
<P4NCake> subz3r0, I mean.. Will it detect the drivers like the live cd?
<ubottu> P4NCake: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<subz3r0> P4NCake, yes.
<namoamitabuddha> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<subz3r0> google it, check youtube..etc..
<namoamitabuddha> !precise | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha, please see my private message
<P4NCake> thanks guys.. But isn't wubi dangerous? And what do you do if the system doesn't have windows?
<subz3r0> there are a bunch of tutorials out there
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:better livecd precise then
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: OK?
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, bope, cant open with nautilus
<subz3r0> wubi? do not use it. :)
<P4NCake> lotuspsychje, I want 10.04 though...
<evenflow> nope
<TJ-> kristenbb: See bug #1007352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007352 in compiz (Ubuntu) ""toggle fullscreen mode" keyboard shortcut not honoured" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007352
<P4NCake> Thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<P4NCake> thanks
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:what about sudo nautilus?
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: sorry
<MasterOfDisaster> evenflow, namoamitabuddha
<evenflow> namoamitabuddham, dont be sorry, im not listening to you :)
<evenflow> lotuspsychje , cant see the drive either
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ...
<MasterOfDisaster> oops, nevermind
<din> i'm having trouble with padsp and LD_PRELOAD for libpulsedsp.so. anyone hear of this yet?
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:thats really odd..
<namoamitabuddha> !dd
<namoamitabuddha> !ddrescue
<P4NCake> guys, If 9.04 is not supported, I won't be able to download it?
<P4NCake> Also, no updates?
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:why no precise?
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, im reading about this drive, looks like it is being blocked by a sandisk software thats created the backup
<P4NCake> lotuspsychje, I don't really like unity
<lotuspsychje> evenflow:thats why i sugested you to see if you can erase stuff with nautilus
<lotuspsychje> PANCake:you can install gnome-shell on precise if you like
<benassi> hello
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: lsusb -vnn
<P4NCake> lotuspsychje, but would it still be compatible with gnome2 software?
<namoamitabuddha> evenflow: lsusb -v
<TJ-> evenflow: Have you tried "sudo blkid /dev/sdb" or (if it has partitions) "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1"  ?
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, i see
<evenflow> TJ, nope
<acerme_> error no screen found
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:you can !info packagename in here to see if precise still has software in repos
<acerme_> how to save
<benassi> how can view my harddisks like in win7 ... I have win7 and ubuntu installation on my hdds ... I have two hdd 320,500GB... every hdd is divided into two partitions
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:but i guess most will work yes
<benassi> I want to format disk where is win7
<DasEi> benassi: sudo fdisk -l
<P4NCake> lotuspsychje, thanks
<DasEi> benassi: use gparted for gui
<DasEi> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<TJ-> benassi: I think you want the disk partition manager. From the dashboard type "gparted"
<DasEi> benassi: farmer command list your partis'
<P4NCake> !info aircrack-ng > P4NCake
<DasEi> lists*
<P4NCake> :(
<evenflow> lotuspsychje, there a suggestion to use u3-tools
<tech1> how can i check if a specific program is installed via terminal... without running the program with it's name
<benassi> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150703/
<lotuspsychje> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in precise
<tech1> or using a string search which will turn up lots of other stuff
<wN> tech1: try using the deb command
<wN> like deb -l or something
<DasEi> lotuspsychje: missed the -ng
 * wN not on ubuntu atm
<benassi> how can I determinate on which partition and hdd is win7
<P4NCake> !info tkiptun-ng > P4NCake
<benassi> so I dont format wrong partition and hdd
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:manual install mate
<Pici> !msgthebot | P4NCake
<ubottu> P4NCake: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tech1> it says "deb command not found"
<P4NCake> oh lawl thanks pici
<acerme_> how to solve :no screen found .when start?
<P4NCake> thanks lotuspsychje
<slipttees> why brasero is crap?  why it still comes with ubuntu?
<DasEi> benassi: so it'll be sda5, as said above, use gparted for an easy format/erase
<TJ-> evenflow: You should check the logs they usually reveal something. /var/log/kern.log is favourite
<DasEi> !best | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<namoamitabuddha> tech1: try aptitude
<jgm1> st
<Pici> tech1: if you know what package it is in, you can use apt-cache policy or dpkg -l to determine if it is installed.
<iceroot> slipttees: there is no better burning app (because the one which is better is pulling kde stuff)
<tech1> ahh "dpkg" works thanks
<benassi> DasEi how did you determinate that?
<P4NCake> If a package does not exist in precise, does it mean it does not support it?
<lotuspsychje> no
<slipttees> iceroot: very bad... :(
<namoamitabuddha> tech1: yeah, dpkg -l also words.
<iceroot> slipttees: just install what you want
<slipttees> iceroot: why not GnomeBaker?
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:you can always add deb lines to get software
<DasEi> slipttees: also can burn from cmd-line, and oc more than just few gui-apps
<DasEi> benassi: from your pastie
<P4NCake> thanks..
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:most will work with precise mate dont worry
<benassi> explain me please .. so in future I would have not need to ask DasEi  :)
<P4NCake> thanks lotuspsychje, really helpful.
<lotuspsychje> P4NCake:even run gnome classic after
<slipttees> iceroot: I see that you do not think in the end-users.
<slipttees> DasEi: I see that you do not think in the end-users.
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: What did they do?
<iceroot> slipttees: what is not fine with brasero?
<slipttees> brasero is very bad
<iceroot> slipttees: does it not burn cds with an easy gui?
<iceroot> slipttees: that is your opinion
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: Burning CD?
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: Try this:
<slipttees> namoamitabuddha: no copy, eject problems
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: eject?
<slipttees> copy finish give me an erro
<iceroot> slipttees: the eject is done by the kernel, not the burning app
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-cdburn/index.html
<DasEi> benassi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150703/ (by the way, it's sdb, not sda) you can see the filesystems/sizes/marked as bootpartition  there
<lotuspsychje> slipttees:many problem can be solved buying good blank cdroms and good cdrom writer
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: cdrecord
<evenflow> looks like the only way to remove the u3 launchpad is using a windows software by sandisk
<slipttees> namoamitabuddha: terminal eject work, brasero never eject cd or dvd
<iceroot> slipttees: if you dont like an application you are free to install another program, you can not put a program as default which everyone likes
<Pici> slipttees: have you filed a bug?
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: i wont have problem nero on windows!
<iceroot> slipttees: i dont have problems with brasero on GNU/Linux
<iceroot> slipttees: so what is the point you want to tell us?
<DasEi> slipttees: if you got a valid key, can also use nero on 'buntu
<benassi> DasEi dont know why but cant format it
<slipttees> LofS: than, blank cd is okay em cdrom writer too
<LofS> wat
<DasEi> benassi: the hd has to UNmounted, gparted must be run as root
<DasEi> benassi: no OS on sda ?
<slipttees> DasEi: I just wanted a decent burner in ubuntu.
<namoamitabuddha> DasEi: Eh, one cannot unmount rootfs.
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: Try cdrecord
<benassi> I removed partiton where sdb is
<slipttees> namoamitabuddha: cmd line?
<DasEi> namoamitabuddha: go live/other hd, sure can
<benassi> where win7 is
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: Yes. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-cdburn/index.html
<benassi> .. and now when I try to format other partition it says it is locked
<benassi> or somewhat
<ThinkT510> slipttees: xfburn works great for me
<slipttees> namoamitabuddha: and end-users?
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: That tutorial is enough.
<slipttees> ThinkT510: thanks
<DasEi> slipttees: brasero seldom failed, though I like k3b better (pulls lots of libs from kde, though) or go by dd or wodim, nero is also possible, if you own a registered key
<iceroot> slipttees: there are so many burning applications (k3b is imo the best), just install another software and everyone is happy
<namoamitabuddha> slipttees: It's not a manpage. It teaches you step by step.
<namoamitabuddha> iceroot: k3b needs KDE environment.
<iceroot> namoamitabuddha: as i said earlier, yes
<slipttees> namoamitabuddha: You should review another recorder for ubuntu, because this is no longer acceptable to a level distribution of ubuntu.
<win-fail> please can someone tell my the differences between 32 & 64 bits of ubuntu?
<iceroot> slipttees: brasero is working fine for most users
<iceroot> slipttees: as said already
<DasEi> slipttees: ...
<iceroot> slipttees: maybe your problem is not brasero related
<iceroot> slipttees: if you find a bug fill it
<namoamitabuddha> iceroot: He thinks that CLI is not for end-users.
<iceroot> !bug | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<siavashserver> win-fail: x64 supports more memory + faster execution times
<Pici> Can we move on?
<namoamitabuddha> Yes.
<DasEi> slipttees: you could start brasero from cmd-line to see debugging output
<slipttees> DasEi: i known it
<iceroot> namoamitabuddha: i think that too and the nice thing is that you dont need the cli anymore to use GNU/Linux
<siavashserver> win-fail: x86 only supports up to 3.75GB of memory iirc
<DasEi> benassi: do you get along ?
<iceroot> siavashserver: 4gb
<denys_> cannot watch video
<Pici> !details | denys_
<ubottu> denys_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<denys_> when I wanna watch smth
<kennen> Hi, i have a Problem with SMSTools3 can some help me with my error "modem is not registered" AT+CSQ Says 17,99 so the network is availibil
<siavashserver> iceroot: you are wrong
<iceroot> siavashserver: no
<denys_> it tels me that I need a mp4 codec
<slipttees> DasEi: I'm just here to say that would put other default writer in ubuntu brasero why not give more.
<siavashserver> iceroot: google it for yourself
<iceroot> siavashserver: 32bit = 4gb adressable memory
<namoamitabuddha> iceroot: No, I don't think so. Working with command line interface and practicing enough, we can work more efficient. Shells and scripts work well.
<DasEi> denys_: what kind of ? try vlc
<denys_> I am choosing it, and then I get an error. I tried vlc
<denys_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<denys_> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<iceroot> siavashserver: i dont need to google that because i know it
<slipttees> DasEi: cause**
<treebuey> i use k3b but use lxde or gnome. the dependencies get fixed on install. might want to install systemsettings to manipulate KDE settings tho
<iceroot> siavashserver: 32bit = 4gb (ram + vga + pci adressbus)
<iceroot> siavashserver: vga = shared memory vga
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: How did you start k3b?
<DasEi> denys_: partner/medibuntu repos enabled ? libdvd... ??
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: I failed to do that.
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: Maybe permission problems.
<TJ-> The Ubuntu 32-bit images (except the mini.iso) use PAE enabled kernels and can address more than 4GB of physical memory (if the hardware chipset supports the additional address lines)
<denys_> what? 0o I am noob in ubuntu
<siavashserver> iceroot: i don't have a shared memory vga and available memory is 3.75 on 32bit os
<DasEi> !libdvdcss | denys_
<ubottu> denys_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> i dident think lubuntu used the pae kernel by default either
<iceroot> siavashserver: ram + vga + pci adressbus
<iceroot> siavashserver: google it
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: maybe... I've not looked.
<siavashserver> iceroot: google something i'm sure about? gimmie break
<denys_> lol
<treebuey> namoamitabuddha:  it seems to install itself in the gnome menu.  or run /usr/bin/k3b from a terminal
<DasEi> denys_: nvm, I'm having a break before going on, so.. open a terminal
<Dr_Willis> finally slowly breaking away from the old old hardware. ;)
<zqpm> #openvswitch
<iceroot> siavashserver: lets stop this useless discussion, 32bit can adress 4gb memory (memory is not only ram)
<denys_> my friend uses ubuntu 12.04 too, and he didn't got any of theese problesm
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: Yes, but some error arose.
<denys_> opened
<treebuey> namoamitabuddha:  what error did you get?
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: I didn't remember.
<DasEi> denys_: please put my nick in replies;; when we finished this issue I'll give you a link for further setup ;) ,enter : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: roughly about authority/permission.
<bharath> can anyone please help me , my ubuntu 11.10 is crashing while I am copying a file of big size?
<namoamitabuddha> bharath: file a bug.
<DasEi> denys_: pastebinit    /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> namoamitabuddha: that is not usefull in this context
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  how big, from where to where, copying how...
<treebuey> namoamitabuddha:  interesting. did you try running k3b as root or with sudo?
<DasEi> denys_: give resulting url here
<namoamitabuddha> treebuey: No, normal user.
<TJ-> iceroot: The thing is, most "32-bit" processors actually have an address-bus width of 36 bits, allowing addressing 64GB if the kernel supports PAE.
<iceroot> TJ-: we are talking about 32bit, not pae
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha: k3b has a k3b setup tool/wizard you may want to run
<namoamitabuddha> iceroot: It works because the system crashes.
<bharath> Dr_Willis, size = 500mb from my local drive to Desktop
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  desktop is on the same hd? or 2 different hds or partitions?
<bharath> Dr_Willis, two different partitions
<bharath> Dr_Willis, I am also facing same problem while I am extracting a file
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  checked dmesg output when it fails? or 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' as it copies and watch for errors
<DasEi> denys_: anybody out there ?
<rustler770> canon MG5320 works with USB but not wireless...any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> with canon.. be thankfull it works at all.
<bharath> Dr_Willis, this is dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150745/
<rustler770> sya unable to get printer status
<Dr_Willis> rustler770: try the cups web interface to configure it. the webgui has a lot more settings i fine to twiddle with
<DasEi> rustler770: can't look after it now, my pixma does fine, if no reply here, try looking in the forum, too
<histo> Interesting flash plugin just completely stopped working
<rustler770> I used system settings > printing to configure downloaded drivers from canon
<histo> chromium-browser doens't even think it's installed any more
<DasEi> denys_: pastebinit installed ?
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  monitor dmesg logs via that tail command and try copying the files.. to see if any errors appear.. you did check that your hd sient full?
<bharath> Dr_Willis, and one thing when I am changing the permissions of a certain folder it is again changing its permission to is default
<Dr_Willis> sounds like fs curruption, or hd hardware issues to me
<denys_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150752/
<denys_> sry, my dog is sick, went to give her medicine
<denys_> I am here now
<DasEi> denys_: nick, please (what was the bot-trigger again, highlite ??)
<denys_> erm, what?
 * DasEi pets dog, let's proceed
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bharath> Dr_Willis, is there any solution for this?
<DasEi> denys_: if you don't put nicks in irc-conversations, your partner won't see message highlited, so it's easily lost, reading pastie now
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  so fay you havent proven its either issue.. watch dmesg output for any error messages. fsck your filesystrm from a live cd, wont hurt either
<denys_> <DasEi> like this?
<bharath> Dr_Willis, if you don't mind can you tell the procedure for that?
<DasEi> denys_: so first let's enable partners repos : gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> denys_: that works, but look in the channel , its         DasEi:
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | bharath
<ubottu> bharath: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<denys_> DasEi like this?
<histo> Can anyone confirm that the flashplugin-installer is not currently working with chromium-browser?
<denys_> lol
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<DasEi> hehe
<DasEi> denys_: so first let's enable partners repos : gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> is that factoid still correct?
<bharath> Dr_Willis, can I run the command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" directly now
<denys_> DasEi: I have widow opened ing gedit
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  that will reboot the pc and fsck the system when it boots
<Dr_Willis> or should at lease
<DasEi> denys_: if you look at the pastie, see lines 53,54 ?  in gedit, remove the '#' in front that two lines
<denys_> DasEi: with lots of string in it
<histo> nvm just started working again after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras not sure what the issue was
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150752/  , denys_
<denys_> DasEi: 53,54. y . done
<DasEi> denys_: SAVE file
<namoamitabuddha> NO proprietary software!
<denys_> DasEi: saved
<DasEi> denys_: close gedit
<denys_> DasEi: closed
<namoamitabuddha> -> FREE software
<namoamitabuddha> !proprietary
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha: do you have a support question?
<Ormie> he is a buddhist.
<DasEi> denys_: sudo apt-get -f install -y  && sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: Support what?
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: I heard somebody was talking about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ormie> namoamitabuddha, this is an ubuntu support channel. You can ask questions about ubuntu here.
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: Now I'm just against that.
<DasEi> !ot
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha:  so you just started ranting...
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: ranting?
<fidel> namoamitabuddha: this channel focuses on support not theoretical discussions which might be better held in the offtopic channel ;)
<fidel> !ot > namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha, please see my private message
<DasEi> :)
<Ormie> !ot > namoamitabuddha
<denys_> DasEi: done
<Ormie> oops
<DasEi> denys_: any errors from apt ?
<dzup> just kick him out
<denys_> DasEi it writes in last string 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DasEi> denys_: fine, so :
<DasEi> denys_: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer* ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<namoamitabuddha> I suggest smplayer.
<namoamitabuddha> sudo aptitude search '~nsmplayer'
<Ormie> i still have ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition cd. What shall i do with it?
<DasEi> denys_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<denys_> DasEi: seems it got installed
<DasEi> denys_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<fidel> Ormie: i doubt that is a support question either ;) do whatever you do with old useless data ;)
<denys_> DasEi: ok
<denys_> DasEi: sec
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: 7.10 is out-of-date and out-of-support.
<DasEi> denys_: sure, what kind of file you try to watch ? btw, now try again, gnome-mplayer or vlc
<Ormie> !OB > namoamitabuddha
<denys_> DasEi: libdvdread4 is already the newest version.
<DasEi> Ormie:dist-upgrade might be harsh, backup, reinstall
<denys_> DasEi: I'm trying to watch mpeg4
<DasEi> denys_:good sign
<Ormie> no. i just have the cd. i am using 12.04 here.
<DasEi> denys_: no prob with vlc/mplayer now
<DasEi> Ormie: ic, well do a mobile with it ;)
<Ormie> ok
<DasEi> denys_: working now ?
<namoamitabuddha> !lts > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<DasEi> denys_: further enhancements : http://tinyurl.com/6vdrngz
<kandinski> does ubuntu have some kind of antiflood protection for the keyboard?
<Ormie> wut?
<denys_> DasEi: it works nicely
<Dr_Willis> vlc should be able to play a mpeg4 by default i think.
<kandinski> I have programmed something that generates uinput events, and the third one in a row is getting lost somewhere
<Ormie> i already know what it is.
<denys_> DasEi: can you tell me, what did you do? I'm interested in understanding
<DasEi> namoamitabuddha: could you lean back a little ?
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: LTS only supports for 3 years.
<DasEi> !repo | denys_
<ubottu> denys_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasEi> denys_: in the sources.list ubuntu is told where to fetch software from, and further on some requirements might not have been installed yet is what we did, see above link for more tasks
<DasEi> denys_: further enhancements : http://tinyurl.com/6vdrngz
<DasEi> denys_: another good place are the forums, as they are not so crowded and fast as irc
 * DasEi back to homeworks
<denys_> DasEi: thanks a lot, I got some nice reading here
<Dr_Willis> !manual | denys_
<ubottu> denys_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> gotta love official manuals
<namoamitabuddha> How to introduce ubottu into domestic community, for example, #ubuntu-tw?
<DJones> namoamitabuddha: You should ask in #ubuntu-irc they'll be able to identify which bot is best and make arrangements
<namoamitabuddha> DJones: thanks!
<nsahoo> how can I turn off or on the anti-aliasing setting in gvim?
<pas> hay algien por roquetas
<fidel> !es > pas
<ubottu> pas, please see my private message
<rustler770> searched forums-still can't get canon MG5320 to work wireless, works fine USB
<Assid> hi
<Assid> how do i get apt to be multi threaded.. its ownloading only 1 package at a time.. which is extremely slow
<bazhang> Assid, you don't
<Assid> i have a multi homed connection and i can max out 4 connections at a time
<Oer> Assid, change mirror for faster download.
<Assid> Oer: slow no matter what i do
<bazhang> only one instance of apt can run at a time Assid
<Assid> crap :(
<Pici> Assid: take a look at man apt.conf, its likely an option in there.
<Assid> Pici: i tried with access
<Assid> Acquire::Queue-Mode "access";
<Assid> but thats still not helping
<mirak> hello
<mirak> I have an issue with kubuntu, the fonts are extremely small and unreadable
<Pici> Assid: access = one per URI type, so that will never be two connections if all your sources are HTTP.
<leev> is there an openssh+lpk package for 12.04?
<namoamitabuddha> Assid: You can get URI and manage to download them.
<namoamitabuddha> Assid: For example
<akamustang> How to do this in one line?
<akamustang> var1="I am a string"
<akamustang> var2=${var1,,}
<akamustang> var3=${$var2/ /-}
<FloodBot1> akamustang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> akamustang: #bash would be the best place to ask that
<akamustang> ty
<win-fail> system freezes when I open cheese, some help, please?
<win-fail> worked fine before upgrading
<kenshiro> Hi, I had installed Grub Legacy in my Ubuntu 12.04 . All works fine, just I want to disable recovery menu entries. What file is required to edit and how ?
<VampsDaBeast> is it poosible to install another flavor of linx while in ubuntu? i have the partition already there and the iso needed. is this possible
<VampsDaBeast> kenshiro, you mean grub not grub 2 right
<GirlyGirl> VampsDaBeast: depends on the distro
<kenshiro> vampsdabeast yes, I had reverted to Grub Legacy
<namoamitabuddha> Eh, why "apt-get -y --print-uris install foo" doesn't work?
<VampsDaBeast> GirlyGirl, wanting to install ArchBang
<namoamitabuddha> why doesn't* ... work?
<GirlyGirl> VampsDaBeast: Possible in theory but in practice no
<VampsDaBeast> kenshiro, edit menu.lst to remove unwanted entries in the grub menu
<kubanc> how do i install PyGPGME
<GirlyGirl> VampsDaBeast: It would be faster to backup and reinstall
<kenshiro> vampsdabeast but when I install a new kernel, it will not autogenerate recovery options?
<user82> does anyone know if i can trust the lmsensors values for the single cores? http://screencloud.net/img/screenshots/5377fe2e3fde68d9732cb11e9798c9c6.png
<VampsDaBeast> GirlyGirl, not reinstalling.. adding a daul boot option
<user82> it looks really high to me(also compared to the cpu temp sensor on the MB)
<VampsDaBeast> kenshiro, when you install a new kernel be sure to grub-update
<bharath> Dr_Willis, even though I ran fsck I am getting the same problem
<namoamitabuddha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/PrintUris
<rypervenche> VampsDaBeast: You can.
<Dr_Willis> bharath: and dmesg logs mention any errors?
<rypervenche> VampsDaBeast: You'll need to install in in a chrooted environment though.
<namoamitabuddha> Oh, sorry!
<kenshiro> vampsdabeast I mean, when ubuntu autoupgrade to new kernel, it autoupgrades grub legacy. It works, but I think it will generate recovery options, is true?
<rypervenche> VampsDaBeast: Or from a like cd
<Assid> okay made it host based.. added more servers for hosts
<VampsDaBeast> rypervenche, ok, i put archbang on a usb, and its given me a loop on intial menu for boot to live
<bharath> sorry I haven't observe that
<win-fail> can you help me? my system freezes when I open cheese after upgrade
<bharath> Dr_Willis, actually it is coping to certain extent and then blocking the os
<VampsDaBeast> kenshiro, once you remove the recovery options you shouldnt have to deal with them again. ubuntu just updates the ubuntu kernel and location.
<namoamitabuddha> Assid: try this: https://launchpad.net/apt-fast
<NuxRo> Hi, how do i see info about an installed deb package? (something like `rpm -qi php-gd` in the redhat world) ?
<kenshiro> vampsdabeast ok thank you !
<_DanN_> NuxRo: dpkg -l
<namoamitabuddha> NuxRo: dpkg -l
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  when it hass the issue - then check dmesg output. it might be a read/write issue
<rypervenche> VampsDaBeast: That's something you'll need to take up with archbang then.
<NuxRo> thanks namoamitabuddha & _DanN_
<msponge> Using curl, I'd like to upload a file to a server as part of a POST but I want it to be a value as part of a name/value pair. What I'm trying is 'curl -d image=@img.jpg -d orientation=landscape http://blah but the server is only getting @img.jpg, not the actual file's contents. Is there an easy way to do this?
<root> hi
<k1l_> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest83202> ok
<Guest83202> thanks
<Guest83202> is there any chat irc for backtrack users???
<msponge> ah, never mind, figured it out. Need --data-urlencode name@filename
<Psi-Jack> Guest83202: /msg alis help
<win-fail> how can i install java on ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> win-fail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bazhang> Guest83202, #backtrack-linux
<Guest83202> help please . is there any irc for backtrack users??
<Oer> win-fail, sudo apt-get install openjdk ( safe open source java )
<rf_c0d3d> #rf_c0d3d
<jdstrydom> bazhang: thanks
<Oer> !backtrack > Guest83202
<ubottu> Guest83202, please see my private message
<Guest83202> ok send me
<Psi-Jack> I smell troll.
<Oer> they will love you when you use irc with root in backtrack irc :-D
<Assid> hmm.. so i moved it back to access.. but its still doing only 1 at a time
<Assid> err .. host
<Jon--> Ubuntu 12.04 is so buggy. My battery indicator was displaying time, told it to stop displaying time, battery indicator is now gone.
<Jon--> One of 100 bugs since moving from 11.10
<Psi-Jack> Jon--: Hmmm. haven't had many issues with 12.04 to date.
<Psi-Jack> And I use it on 2 desktops, 1 laptop, and 18 servers.
<davis776> looking for 12.04 x64 beta 2, is there any official archive?
<Jon--> Psi-Jack, I am sure server is fine, most of the issues have been with GNOME for me. (running gnome-session-fallback)
<Jon--> For ex I can't take screenshots at all. gnome-screenshot just doesn't work
<Oer> davis776, why beta2 ? 12.04 is out now
<Psi-Jack> Ahh. Gnome, I don't use. Unity I completely despise and think should be given it's funeral already, though I do like Gnome 3 with gnome-shell proper. I just use XFCE, fast, reliable, solid.
<win-fail> can you help me? my system freezes when I open cheese after upgrade
<davis776> Oer, cant pass Welcome screen, beta2 was ok, so I will install beta2 and upgrade
<Psi-Jack> davis776: That makes -50% sense.
<davis776> Psi-Jack, okay, so give me something better
<Psi-Jack> State the /actual/ problem you are having, rather than asking completely off-the-wall ones, and maybe someone, anyone, can actually help you.
<superfabbb> hi , how can install epsondx4400 in ubu 12.04?
<superfabbb> the print is ok, scanner not why?
<Oer> davis776, try the daily build >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/20120813.2/
<Guest83202> how to install image viewer for kde???/
<davis776> Psi-Jack, okay. once I enter Welcome srceen (boot from CD or even USB) I can click on anything with my mouse, keyboard also works but doing nothing... tried same dvd/usb on different pc and works just ok
<superfabbb> hello
<Guest83202> how to install image viewer for kde???
<Oer> Guest83202 ask in backtrack or #kubuntu
<bazhang> Guest83202, sudo apt-get install gwenview
<davis776> Oer, thank you man :)
<bazhang> superfabbb, using simplescan ?
<superfabbb> yes
<k1l_> Guest83202: i really recommend to logout of the root account and use a user account for internet-programs like irc. besides that you were already pointed to the backtrack support channel
<Guest83202> thanks
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo superfabbb this may help
<superfabbb> no scanner detected
<jazzkovsky> On my fresh precise pangolin install (all updates done), my hitachi usb drive won't mount. instead I'm hearing 6 low beeps. Any ideas?
<Guest83202> ok
<bekks> jazzkovsky: Then take a look at "dmesg"
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: sudo fdisk -l sees it ?
<k1l_> jazzkovsky: try a different usb-channel?
<jazzkovsky> bekks: unplugged drive. typed sudo dmesg -c then plugged drive. typed sudo dmesg: no output
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: if not, lsusb ?  try to find it with id and ubuntu on the net
<bekks> jazzkovsky: Clearing it deleted all error messages...
<nico__> hi
<jazzkovsky> k1l_: yes. same thing on all usb channels (but only with this drive)
<bekks> jazzkovsky: That was the worst idea you could have.
<jazzkovsky> bekks: ähm ... but after deleting it I plugged the drive, to see if plugging it caused any errors. it didn't
<bekks> jazzkovsky: Which doesnt change the fact that now all error messages that were in the ring buffer are gone now.
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: sudo fdisk -l doesn't show the drive
<jazzkovsky> bekks: well, this procedure ws suggested on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972450
<bekks> jazzkovsky: I asked you for the output of dmesg, not for following some forum threads :)
<jazzkovsky> bekks: well i kind of tried to find a solution before bothering this channel :/
<DasEi> jazzkovsky:  lsusb ?  try to find it with id and ubuntu on the net
<shrek1> is selinux installed by default in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<DasEi> shrek1: no
<DasEi> shrek1: apparmor isn't (as in usefull configured) either, but as selinux can use tomoyo, too
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: lsusb does not list the drive either :(
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: do other boxes (aca win) see it ?
<Assid> yep apt-fast seems to be the only way i could max my connection
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: last tries (as root) lshw, hwinfo
<kristenbb> I have two default 12.04 machines. ssh -X doesn't work. $DISPLAY is not set. What can I do ?
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: other boxes? you mean other usb dlots?
<DasEi> kristenbb: allowed forwarding x in sshd_config ?
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: other pc's
<kristenbb> DasEi: yes, as is the default.
<kristenbb> the error is 'error: can't open display'.
<DasEi> kristenbb: http://tinyurl.com/8cupvp6 , Post 6
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: could not find it on the usb slots with lshw;  hwinfo doesn't seem to work: "sudo: hwinfo: command not found"
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<xangua> jazzkovsky: withouth the dots :::
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: the drive is detected on other boxes ?
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: I'll find that out in a minute
<zwirc> Hi! How can I add a user to the computer so he only can access and see one folder ?
<codemaniac> anyone familiar with micromax 3g modems here ?
<codemaniac> micromax gives a tough time in linux .!!!
<DasEi> zwirc: adduser, then re-permit it's home folder and the desired one
<DasEi> zwirc: man adduser, chmod, chown
<vicap> my ubuntu 12.04 installation seems to have encountered some turbulence overnight
<vicap> I get to the log in screen, but when I type in the correct password rather than going to the desktop it shows a command shell in the upper left corner where I can't type or interact in any way
<vicap> can anyone help me recover?
<vicap> pretty please :)
<BluesKaj> vicap, yes use the recovery kernel , the choose 'repair broken packages" , the partial install should finish and reboot
<DasEi> vicap .. err has left
<BluesKaj> yes , i see , instant gratifaction expected and no patience whatsover
<DasEi> BluesKaj: or a fuzzy client/connection , ;)
<BluesKaj> DasEi, you're too kind ...I think it's the former
<djnick> I am having some issues with file permission modes... this is really confusing :/
<bharath> Dr_Willis: unable to change the permissions of the file in ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> !permissions | djnick this may help
<ubottu> djnick this may help: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: this is the only usb slot i was not sure bout: 61: USB 00.0: 10a00 Hub
<jazzkovsky>   [Created at usb.122]
<jazzkovsky>   Unique ID: k4bc.9T1GDCLyFd9
<jazzkovsky>   Parent ID: 5YuN.SxJlZerZbOB
<jazzkovsky>   SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-0:1.0
<jazzkovsky>   SysFS BusID: 1-0:1.0
<FloodBot1> jazzkovsky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djnick> thanks bazhang
<jazzkovsky> uups
<bharath> though I use chmod +x dbsetup command , and ./dbsetup  but it gives exec: 203: ./db2setup: Permission denied
<bekks> dbsetup != db2setup
<davis776> Oer, still the same :/
<davis776> Psi-Jack, so any suggestions? :)
<fego> ile:///home/arijit/Desktop/micromaxUSB%20mod
<djnick> is there any way to target only directories with chmod? or do I have to individually change each one? :/
<fego> file:///home/arijit/Desktop/micromaxUSB%20mod
<bharath> bekks: I use db2setup in both cases
<bekks> djnick: you can use find . -type d
<fego> dbsetup != db2setup
<fego> bharath:
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150944/
<bharath> fego: sorry ,I use db2setup in both cases
<asteroid00_> hi
<Oer> How do i remove the paid software list from softwarecentre ?
<DinosaurPorkchop> My flash videos are choppy. How can I fix this?
<Oer> Or is that unsupported too, like the crapware in that list?
<djnick> I guess I will need to write a bash script to chmod on only directories...
<Dr_Willis> djnick: or an alias
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: that's just the hub, you need the drive
<trism> djnick: find is useful, depending on what you are doing (just walked in)
<piglit> i have one ssd and one 500 gig sata disk how can i did sudo hdparm -S 1/dev/sda to make the sda quit but it still ceeps on booting u
<piglit> and making noise
<trism> djnick: find -type d -exec chmod something {} +
<djnick> ahh, cool thanks trism!
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | grep usb | pastebinit          ,give url here
<piglit> i use grub to choose between hda and hdb
<piglit> hda is not mounted i think
<piglit> hda is the noisy 500 gig disk
<djnick> Dr_Willis: what is an alias?
<Dr_Willis> alias ll="ls -l"
<Dr_Willis> then try ll
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: plugged it on another box (win laptop); laptop didn't recognize the drive and i got the same 5 or 5 times low error beep fromn the drive
<Dr_Willis> its a bash feature
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: 5 or 6 times
<djnick> Dr_Willis: I really need to read up on Bash... thanks for you help!
<djnick> *Your help
<Dr_Willis> bash foo skils are handy
<bharath> Dr_Willis: I am unable to change the permissions in properties of a file
<Dr_Willis> bharath: what file..
<knyn_> Hi, I tried to run a game but I get this error message... "./teeworlds: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bharath> Dr_Willis: db2setup file
<Dr_Willis> !info teeworlds
<ubottu> teeworlds (source: teeworlds): online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 335 kB, installed size 860 kB
<bharath> Dr_Willis: even to a folder
<Dr_Willis> bharath: whats the full path toit. who oens it. ls -l thefile. to show info onit
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: Strangely, it didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150965/
<bharath> Dr_Willis: l 1
<bharath> drwxrwxrwx 5 bharath bharath 1024 2009-05-31 19:16 expc
<DasEi> jazzkovsky:  sudo lspci -vv | grep usb | pastebinit          ,give url here
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: I get: "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a typo somewhere
<DasEi> jazzkovsky:  sudo lspci -vv | grep usb         does this generate output ?
<bharath> Dr_Willis: can you help on this?
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: negativ.
<TJ-> jazzkovsky: Try this: "sudo lspci -vv | grep -A 15 -i USB | pastebinit"
<Dr_Willis> bharath:  your directory is executable.. you gave no info on the actual file you are trying to run
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: strange...
<DasEi> jazzkovsky:  sudo lspci -vv         does this generate output ?
<jazzkovsky> TJ-: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150986/
<nico__> i go
<TJ-> jazzkovsky: not sure what the original problem is - I was just correcting the command :)
<bharath> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150992/
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: yes, it does. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150994/
<zen> hi there
<hommer2> hi
<padhu> why mail clients can't download mails after 4000 messages configured for gmail?
<_DanN_> padhu: more details please
<DasEi> jazzkovsky:  sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<padhu> DanN_: I tried to download all of my mails from my gmail account using mail client Thunder bird & claws Mail. Bother are can't download mails after getting 4000 mails from server. I used POP3. Logs are not show any errors
<marsfligth> Hi, I need to set root cronjobs via shell script. I read the file in '/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root' and it says 'DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE'. Why it's not permit to edit it via shell? I'd use 'wc' and 'printf'. Thanks for reading
<_DanN_> padhu: use imap ....
<bharath> Dr_Willis: I have send you the details
<paulgnu> quien puede ayudar con ldap
<_DanN_> padhu: and make thunderbird work with imap folders offline - settings
<padhu> DanN_: Why? any restrictions?
<_DanN_> padhu: possibly yes ...
<padhu> DanN_: can i continue my downloading of mails from previous stage? or i must start fresh
<_DanN_> padhu: not according to RFC though
<_DanN_> padhu: this is "benefit" of using pop3
<davis776> does alternate version containt default ubuntu gui?
<_DanN_> padhu: if you need just backup your emails then use fetchmail
<_DanN_> there won't be any limit from client side I think
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151009/
<aaa801> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from writing to external drives until they are unmounted?
<padhu> DanN_: okey, i will try ...... Third time :-(.
<Psi-Jack> davis776: Is this a brand new install? Have you tried to CTRL+ALT+F1, to get a a text console, and try to do an aptitude update; aptitude upgrade?
<_DanN_> aaa801: your ubuntu is writingto drive which is not mounted ?
<aaa801> Nono, i mean i have a lfs build on a sdcard for the pi
<aaa801> extracting files takes forever if its writing to the actual device
<GH0> What are some programs that let you write into PDF files, and perform similar tasks as Adobe Acrobat Writer? Orkut is not doing the job I need to do.
<aaa801> if it could just do it in ram and then copy it over the the partition after
<aaa801> =/
<adee> aaa801: until unmounted? after unmount there is no writing either..
<aaa801> usauly when i unmount it wont say unmounted until all data is clean
<Dr_Willis> aaa801:  make a partition in a file and mount it via the loopback feature, then dd it to the sd
<aaa801> Thats a good idea Dr_Willis :D
<aaa801> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> my sd cards are decently speedy..
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis still lives! Holy crap! ;)
<aaa801> ye but extracting gcc to a class 4 is horid ;)
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  im at work. on dayshift now. ;)
<_DanN_> aaa801: create ramdisk and use it as buffer ...
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Finally moved up in the world, eh?
<lotuspsychje> working on irc, a dreamjob
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  got forced to days..  ;)
<adee> aaa801: use tmpfs (depending on the size requirements)
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  i never said i aork on irc... ;)
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: You mean voluntold, right?
<Dr_Willis> got told.. you go to days... ;) not been on irc much lately
<nicolegnu> I have ubuntu server 4.12 and the following error
<Dr_Willis> 4.12?
<fidel> nicolegnu: 12.04 i guess ;)
<nicolegnu> Use of qw(...) as parentheses is deprecated at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1423, <DATA> line 522
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: doesn't look too good, you can hear the drive spinning up when plugging it ?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<nicolegnu> I have ubuntu server 4.12 and the following error Use of qw (...) as parentheses is deprecated at / usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1423, line 522 <DATA>
<Oer> How do i remove the paid software list from softwarecentre ?
<TJ-> nicolegnu: That's a PERL error. What command are you issuing to get that
<nicolegnu> spanish
<lotuspsychje> nicolegnu:maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988204
<nicolegnu> modify the lines but generates other errors
<dae448> I have a hot key already that opens gnome-terminal (Windows+R). How can I change it so that the hot key opens a new tab in an existing instance of gnome-terminal instead of a new gnome-terminal? E.g., I want to force gnome-terminal to have a single window at a time
<TJ-> nicolegnu: Is this the bug #984810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984810 in smbldap-tools (Ubuntu) "-u options fails with "Undefined subroutine &main::user_by_uid"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984810
<dae448> Or, even better, if I could bind separate hot keys to open new gnome-terminal tabs with specific tab profiles.
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: I don't think so. What I do hear, is that 5 beepsound error coming from the drive. Not sure wht it means.
<neyder_> greetings
<TJ-> dae448: Have you checked "man gnome-terminal" ? I see this:  --tab-with-profile=PROFILENAME
<E3D3> dae448, If you man the program 'konsole', try settings in the menu.
<TJ-> jazzkovsky: what's the external drive make/model? Is it USB 2.0 or 3.0 ?
<E3D3> dae448, * man = mean
<dae448> TJ-, --tab-with-profile works, but it opens a new terminal window with that profile, it doesn't attach it as a new tab in the existing window
<TJ-> dae448: ahh ok, I wondered if it was subtely different from --window-with-profile
<TJ-> dae448: what is intriguing is "--disable-factory" implies that by default it *should* reuse an existing terminal
<twem> Probably the wrong channel but I was wondering if anyone has got CS:GO running?
<twem> Right now it loads up but if you change anything in the menu/settings or join a server it kills the application and places me back to my desktop.
<Pici> twem: try #winehq
<dae448> TJ-, --disable-factory seems to reuse the existing terminal's connection, just in a new window. Not sure what it would be useful for
<DasEi> jazzkovsky: so it's possibly a dead drive then, re-check on another box, last chance is hitachi firmware (parked or something), can't help there any further
<twem> Okay, thanks. Was just trying here first to see any ubuntu users had a fix.
<dae448> The best I can do is a hot key that runs gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=Prof1 --tab-with-profile=Prof2 ... and have them all open at once
<Praxi> hmm my ubuntu box keeps logging me out, its like it runs out of resources, then just dumps me to a login screen
<jazzkovsky> DasEi: k. thanks.
<TJ-> dae448: see this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1188959/open-a-new-tab-in-gnome-terminal-using-command-line
<Dr_Willis> Praxi:  you mean its 'crashing' back to the login screen. ;)
<Praxi> ya, just a very graceful crash hehe
<Praxi> its like I intentionally did a ctrl alt del
<Dr_Willis> Praxi:  x server is crashing and lightdm service restarts
<Praxi> I assume there is some log file I should be looking over?
<morning> Having a problem with network manager: "wireless disabled by hardware switch" on a Lenovo laptop. But the switch is ON, not off. rflist shows Wireless soft blocked: no, Hardblocked: yes. Same for Bluetooth. Rfkill unblock all doesn't seem to remove the hardblock. What to do?
<E3D3> dae448, excuse for my wrong reply.
<Dr_Willis> morning:  windows on that machine?
<morning> Dr_Willis: Lenovo T420s thinkpad
<morning> No Windows.
<Dr_Willis> morning: ive a few laptps i have to boot to windows to turn on wireless
<morning> Dr_Willis: Doesn't seem an option for me.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Have you tried rfkill on those machines?
<Jordan_U> morning: Could it be a hardware problem?
<marcus___> hello
<marcus___> any one know how to make apu amd laptop run turbo mode ?
<marcus___> my cpu can run on 2400 turbo but all i got on buntu is 1500
<morning> jordan_U: I don't think so. Yesterday, the hardware switch would turn Bluetooth on, but not the Wireless. And both are controlled by the same switch. So it looks like the switch isn't the problem. Also, the F5 key DOES toggle softblock for Bluetooth, so that hardware key is okay too. So I would think that hardware isn't the problem.
<marcus___> any help pls ?
<newbchessplayer> i have KAlarm (a kde app) setup on two computers to start at login (its an option in the app itself). im using ubuntu on both PC's but one uses unity  2D and the other uses gnome2. Neither one of them start KAlarm on login. any suggestions?
<dingbatfoo> how do I undo a rm -rf dir1 dir2?
<luftikuss> dingbatfoo: Use your backup.
<Jordan_U> !undelete | dingbatfoo
<ubottu> dingbatfoo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<subz3r0> luftikuss, lol :D
<TJ-> morning: Was it you I helped recently with changing the behaviour of the hot-key to stop it affecting the Wifi as well as Bluetooth?
<dingbatfoo> Jordan_U, thanks
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: put link to it in .conf
<newbchessplayer> what kind of link
<Dr_Willis> oops.. .local/autorun
<superfabbb> hi, i've a roblem with epson dx 4400
<morning> TJ-: No, it wasn't (though I'm glad someone was helped).
<superfabbb> scanner not found
<superfabbb> what can i do?
<lotuspsychje> morning:can you set BIOS to network boot:on?
<Jordan_U> dingbatfoo: You're welcome. But as you'll see, it's not at all simple or guaranteed.
<TJ-> morning: OK, because you sound to be describing the same issues that person also experienced. Trying to remember about the hardware switch side of things but my memory isn't playing ball
<dingbatfoo> Jordan_U, yes, I've actually gone through that a couple of years ago
<Dr_Willis> ~/.config/autostart/  i mean
<morning> lotuspsychje: Not sure what that means. Last time I looked at the BIOS (a few minutes ago) all relevant settings seemed ON.
<newbchessplayer> Dr_Willis, what kind of link
<lotuspsychje> morning: i had several netbooks/laptops freezing on ubuntu with network boot:off (previous Os win7)
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: ln -s foo bar   a soft link
<scribawf> How do I clean up/remove old kernals from boot?
<ekarlso> apt-get autoremove
<ekarlso> >> scribawf
<lotuspsychje> scribawf: ubuntu tweak can remove all sorts of stuff
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: or a script. or a copy of its .desktop file
<newbchessplayer> Dr_Willis, what is "foo" and "bar" in that?
<scribawf> ekarlso:  OK Gud 'nuf thank you
<DasEi> scribawf: manually or by synaptics, unless you specify howmany
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: example names
<dingbatfoo> Jordan_U, I used the coroner's toolkit then, seems not to be mentioned any more...
<morning> lotuspsychje: I see. I don't recall such a setting in my BIOS, but I suppose I could reboot and check. Should I?
<scribawf> DasEi probably manually
<lotuspsychje> morning: i would defenatly check, to be sure
<DasEi> scribawf: was in grub farmer and I remember one can add it again, but ubuntu-tweak will be the easier way
<cloudgeek> can .pcap file can merger with .cap file for IVS
<DasEi> scribawf: manually? cd in the /boot and delete by rm, same for initrd's then sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek: is it ubuntu-related?
<scribawf> Tnx many and all, gud info will proceed to do/consider or try all the methods recommended
<newbchessplayer> Dr_Willis, where is the .desktop folder located?
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: yep !
<morning> TJ: Missed your message in a flurry. Whatever you can remember would be appreciated. Other people do seem to be having similar issues. But the fixes they say have worked (varied moves with rfkill unblock) don't seem to be working for me.
<ThinkT510> DasEi: deleting manually like that may upset apt
<superfabbb> :)
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: each app has a related appname.desktop file. thats used by the system
<DasEi> ThinkT510: true, though I never had complaints
<TJ-> morning: to be clear; have you recently booted that PC with Windows?
<superfabbb> :D
<morning> TJ: Definitely not. Been nearly 2 years since I've had Windows on this machine.
<newbchessplayer> Dr_Willis, i searched for "KAlarm.desktop" but it didn't find anything
<TJ-> morning: OK, so that rules out Windows doing anything to the hardware... good!
<TJ-> morning: Have you restarted that PC after removing the battery?
<morning> TJ: Yes. Did that.
<TJ-> morning: darn! You've covered all the easy ones :)
<cloudgeek> !.pcap
<morning> :-)
<cloudgeek> !.cap
<cloudgeek> !pcap
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dr_Willis> !bot > cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek, please see my private message
<TJ-> morning: have you seen the last comment in this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143782/wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-lenovo-b460
<newbchessplayer> Dr_Willis, could you please let me know where the file is
<marcus___> amd a6-3420m turbo mode how to make it works ?
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: no idea i dont use kde
<marcus___> srly is rly important im loosing hell of cpu power here
<Dr_Willis> newbchessplayer: could be its a kde widgit
<TJ-> newbchessplayer: According to "apt-file search KAlarm.desktop" that file doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> TJ-:cool bios reset
<morning> TJ-: No, I hadn't seen that. Thanks for pointing it out. I'll log out and try it. Will report back.
<newbchessplayer> TJ-, what do i do then
<TJ-> newbchessplayer: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+question/52201
<marcus___> so no help with my cpu problem ?
<TJ-> newbchessplayer: this is much better! http://askubuntu.com/questions/166743/kalarm-wont-start-at-login
<lotuspsychje> marcus___:can you manually overclock cpu in bios?
<marcus___> no
<marcus___> and i dont want oc it
<kaylee> hey, I've got what's probably a stupid question for ya... I've got something that's looking for libmtp, but I've got libmtp9 installed... what's the best way to go about directing it to look for 9?
<kaylee> can I just to a symlink or somethign?
<marcus___>  i want it works as apu turbo mode like it should
<marcus___> ocing cpu on laptop is stuid batterys die in seconds  obviously
<morning> TJ: Unfortunately. . . . . . . . . No change
<marcus___> ld run 1 or 2 cores on 2400 if there is need f power and rest n 800 in thet tie
<marcus___> all it cna run is 1500 as non turbo on windows
<Dr_Willis> kaylee:  some precompiled binary not from the repos wants an older version?
<TJ-> marcus___: As I understand it, 'turbo' mode turns off 2 of the 4 cores to boost their clocks...*only* if the running applications are lightly threaded. In other words, if the processes running on the system are using lots of threads more performance is gained by keeping all 4 cores busy at the regular clock rate
<kaylee> no, not a precompiled binary
<TJ-> morning: Grrrr
<kaylee> trying to compile, and didn't want to muck with the config file unless I have to
<Dr_Willis> kaylee: what then exactly?
<morning> TJ :-)
<Dr_Willis> kaylee:  ahh.. thats. different then
<marcus___> tj yes but its dont works at all
<kaylee> yeah, sorry :)
<marcus___> i googled alot and non seems to find any solution
<Dr_Willis> kaylee:  you may need to compile the older lib also
<marcus___> for games this is game breaking cuz most games are singel core games
<marcus___>  and this gaming laptop simly cannto run games on linux
<lotuspsychje> marcus___:maybe they know something more in ##hardware about this issue?
<marcus___> its not problem for normal use but i play HoN so i need some etra power on single core
<marcus___> ty i check
<kaylee> is there even any possibility that something as simple as a symlink may work?
<histo> marcus___: what type of cpu do you have?
<Dr_Willis> kaylee:  it may need the older version for a reason. but i guess you could try..
<talas> Hi, i have a problem with a midi keyboard. I cant find it in qjackctl or anywhere else.. only in lsusb. what might be the problem?
<histo> kaylee: Is it possible that the app you are trying to build from source has alredy been packaged in the software center?
<kaylee> I guess my main question is ... is that a retard option that's going to fubar stuff?
<kaylee> or is it just something that probably won't work?
<histo> talas: driver issue maybe?  see if dmesg has any info when you are pluging it in
<kaylee> histo: not that I've found, but probably ought to doublecheck
<histo> kaylee: what app is it?
<kaylee> jmtpfs
<kaylee> trying to get my new android phone to mount
<kaylee> MTP
<TJ-> marcus___:  "Turbo Core kicks in when 3 or more cores (on a 6-core part) are idle. When this happens, the frequency of those three cores is reduced to 800MHz, the voltage to the entire chip is increased, and the remaining three cores are turboed up by as much as 500MHz. It doesn’t get any more granular than this. If you have 3 or more cores idle, then the remaining turbo up. In any other situation the CPU runs at its normal clocks."
<Dr_Willis> thought that wes in 12.04
<histo> kaylee: most android phones get mounted when they are plugged in
<TJ-> marcus___: see http://www.anandtech.com/show/3641/amd-divulges-phenom-ii-x6-secrets-turbo-core-enabled
<talas> histo: yes, theres some error like "device descriptor read/64, error -32" and "unable to enumerate USB device on port X".. thanks
<kaylee> histo: yeah, I tried that first ;)
<killown> anyone help me downgrade packages updated from latest 24 hours?
<Dr_Willis> !pin | killown
<ubottu> killown: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dr_Willis> pin the old versions basically
<histo> kaylee: let me look some things up hold up
<histo> kaylee: what type of android device is it?
<kaylee> Samsung Galaxy SIII
<lotuspsychje> TJ-:interestinf link
<Dr_Willis> kaylee:  omgubuntu and/or webupd8 blog site had guides on that mtp android thing i recall
<histo> kaylee: are you running a modded firmware?
<lotuspsychje> is there a tablet yet with precise on?
<kaylee> ah, I was looking through xda-developers forums
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  not that ive seen
<kaylee> nope, it's still stock... for now
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje: a kubuntu one was supposd to be shipping soon
<lotuspsychje> Dr-willis: i heard there was an ubuntu project for tablets, not sure whats it called
<kaylee> I just got it last night
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  'a work in progress' i think. ;)
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis:cool lemme google that
<histo> kaylee: there is the mtpfs and mtp-tools packages
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje: omgubuntu had some info last ,onth ok that kde tablet
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpfs
<lanwin1> hi. I need help in getting my server ubuntu server to shutdown when I press the power button. The common suggestions to install the acpid package dose not help. It dose nothing if I press the button. Not even a log to syslog.
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3build1 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 88 kB
<histo> kaylee: also found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/146529/how-to-connect-samsung-galaxy-s3-via-usb
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis:how cool would that be ubuntu on tablet and usb ports all sides
<kaylee> yup, that's what I found... which lead me to http://research.jacquette.com/jmtpfs-exchanging-files-between-android-devices-and-linux/
<histo> kaylee: if the first package doesn't work I would look at installing mtp from git as described in my second link there
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje: my toshiba thrive has full sized usb ports allrready. ;)
<kaylee> hum, I HAVE mtp-tools
<histo> kaylee: you could just install the mtpfs and mtp-tools packages unless you need the newer versions for the s3
<kaylee> not sure when that got added though
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: is that also linux based?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje: technically android is linux based. )
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis:would be cool to see unity on a tablet :p
<Dr_Willis> im not so sure unity will work well on a tablet as it is now
<morning> TJ-: I was offline briefly to try something (also didn't work). Now I have to head off to an appointment. I suppose I'll check in here again sometime later in the day. Many thanks for your efforts.
<TJ-> morning: OK ... I'll keep looking
<TJ-> morning: one last thing...
<morning> Yes.
<tcial> Every so often my HDMI audio makes a screetching noise whilst playing music or sounds
<tcial> It's a very electronic screech, almost like an 8bit sound, and it's intermittent :(
<tcial> It's an Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<TJ-> morning: ... does bluetooth work and wifi not work? ... in other words, is the hardware rfkill switch doing something
<tcial> I have not installed any drivers, do I need to?
<kaylee> ah! see? this is what I get for not reading all the way
<drag0nius> where are all places i can set up DNS server?
<kaylee> support for the S3 is in git, but not released yet
<drag0nius> i think it went down on my ubuntu server
<tcial> No matter what audio software I use, it happens :(
<morning> TJ-: I think it's been hit and miss. Bluetooth has *sometimes* worked. But I've rfkill'ed so many times now, I've lost track.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h41yVOS6fao
<morning> TJ-: It *has* been doing something because it has sometimes changed the state of hardblocked or softblocked.
<drag0nius> i'm using ubuntu server as router and at other comps everything works, but ubuntu server itself cant resolve names
<TJ-> morning: The reason I ask is this... on my laptop the hardware switch developed a fault where it would turn off randomly... I had to eventually open the laptop and compress the physcial switch body... what had happened was the switch terminals were no longer making firm contact they'd become loose from wearing
<morning> TJ: I suppose it still could be a physical problem. . .
<TJ-> morning: I couldn't see any difference physically but since then its been entirely reliable
<lotuspsychje> morning:did you look if there isnt like a bios flash for this problem?
<histo> kaylee: so you'll have to install from git I recomend following the instructionis using checkinstall so you can easily remove it later
<tcial> Could it be something to do with pulseaudio?
<TJ-> morning: Also, sometimes, the link between the plastic switch you press and the switch internally can wear or break away so you don't know its not moving the real switch
<morning> TJ-: I had such a problem on a previous machine. The switch would slide, but the little plastic flange inside broke off, so it didn't move the "real switch."
<TJ-> morning: yes... I think it is worth investigating
<TJ-> morning: let us know, either way :)
<morning> lotuspsychje: Where would I look for that?
<morning> TJ-: Well, I have an onsite warranty with Lenovo. So they'll come if I call them.
<TJ-> morning: Even better!
<morning> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> morning:lenovo type?
<morning> lotuspsychje:4170
<lotuspsychje> morning:lemme take a look
<morning> lotuspsychje: Standing by. . . .
<end_guy> So I'm trying to get my HDMI port working on my laptop... but the system doesn't know when things are plugged into it. I've researced through Google and Ubuntu forms and found that I need to get nvidia-settings to handle it.
<zykes-> wonder why my raid5 has so freaking large io wait :(
<end_guy> nvidia-settings tells me that I'm not running the nvidia X driver and to run nvidia-xconfig, but nvidia-xconfig is not a thing.
<end_guy> Command not found.
<talas> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognise a midi keyboard? is there some configuration about this somewhere? It lists in lsusb..
<TJ-> end_guy: You need to install the nvidia driver and enable it using System Settings > Hardware > Additional Drivers
<end_guy> TJ-: I have the binary installed from nvidia's website because System Settings > Hardware > Additional Drivers (aka jockey-gtk) showed nothing to be installed
<TJ-> end_guy: sounds like something has messed up. The nvidia drivers have to compile and install a kernel module to be able to control the hardware.
<end_guy> TJ-: So when I got the laptop it chose to use my Intel display drivers instead and I had to disable that in place for nvidia... it was a pain in the butt.
<lotuspsychje> morning:http://support.lenovo.com/en_NL/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&DocID=HT063249
<end_guy> $ lspci | grep VGA
<end_guy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<end_guy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<end_guy> I'm not sure I remember how to check to see which display controller is actually using, does anyone else?
<lotuspsychje> morning:not sure if its gonna fix your prob, but worth a try for sure
<morning> lotuspsychje: For sure. I have to leave now. But thanks for your help, both you and TJ-. Best wishes.
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<tcial> Ah well, Guess I have to use the analog audio -_- Another cable behind the TV
<end_guy> lshw -c video I think
<jagginess> lol he said analog
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> end_guy: Ahh you've got one of those dual-video setups. You need a special package to manage switching between the chipset video (Intel) and the discrete video (nvidia)
<jagginess> TJ-, like.. ?
<TJ-> end_guy: The facility (low power internal video, high-power external video) is called optimus.
<TJ-> end_guy: there's a project called BumbleBee that deals with Optimus
<end_guy> TJ-: Right I have bumblbee-nvidia for that (at least that's the kind of package I think you're mentioning)
<MoTec> How well does Bumblebee work?  I gave up on Ubuntu on my Alienware laptop a while back because the battery life was seriously short.
<TriBeCa99> Hi there, I have a softRAID array mounted for my home drives on an existing 10.10 installation, but I need to replace all of the drives. I'm not really sure where to start.
<TJ-> end_guy: Not having done it myself I can't really help you aside from pointing you to links that seem authoritative
<delinquentme> so im getting this message: " Duplicate sources.list entry "  when running updates on my 10.04 installation ... and heres my sources.list http://pastie.org/4522800  any idea which is a duplicate?
<TJ-> MoTec: "A service runs and waits for users to ask for 3D accelerated graphics. When a user starts a program using the special command optirun, the service loads the Nvidia driver, starts an X server using the discrete graphics (with the display disconnected from the actual screen) and runs the specified program on that “background” X server. Then it copies the visuals from the program that is rendered using the discrete graphics to a window on the main X server. W
<TJ-> hen the program terminates, the service closes the secondary X server, removes the driver and powers down the graphics card – putting us back into the ~10 hours battery life."
<TJ-> delinquentme: Have you also checked the lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory?
<MoTec> TJ-: Thanks.. It'd be nice if I could get the 10 hours or so of battery life I get in Windows with Ubuntu.. Might have to check it out again.
<TJ-> MoTec: It's down to Nvidia again... supporting Windows fully but not alternatives
<end_guy> TJ-: It'd be nice if I could force my machine to always use the nvidia driver... I don't care so much about battery life if I can just get the HDMI/nvidia settings to work
<delinquentme> TJ-, the pastie is updated with the whole error message ...
<TJ-> end_guy: I'm reading this, it may help: http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04
<delinquentme> like ln 45 and ln 46 look like they might be duplicates
<delinquentme> OOH wait
<delinquentme> 50+51 ... and 52 + 53
<delinquentme> nope
<TJ-> delinquentme: nope... do "grep 'archive\.canonical\.com' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"  ... that will show if there are other entries
<delinquentme> grep 'archive\.canonical\.com' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<delinquentme> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lucid-partner.list:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<delinquentme> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lucid-partner.list.save:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<delinquentme> is a list and list.save .... are those supposed to have duplicates?
<delinquentme> should I remove one of those TJ- ?
<Dr_Willis> .save is a backup i belive
<TJ-> delinquentme: There you go! You have the archive listed in the main sources.list and in an add-on... check "Software Sources" from the Software Center and disable the additional sources
<TJ-> delinquentme: pardon me, you're on 10.04 ... use Synaptics ... Software Sources menu option
<delinquentme> ok so im in "other software" ( tab ) and theres two of the same address
<TJ-> delinquentme: I'd suggest disabling the latter
<delinquentme> one which has ( Source Control ) at the end
<TJ-> delinquentme: hang on...
<TJ-> delinquentme: I suspect "source control" means the source-code link (deb-src ...) there's usually one of those for each "deb"
<TJ-> delinquentme: just disable both of them in the Other sources, update, and test
<headBanger> hey guyz
<navatwo> Any idea how I can fix my min,max,close buttons? They swapped back to being on the rigth hand side.. :<
<headBanger> how is ubuntu 12.10 for production use
<navatwo> headBanger: its not released yet, so I would say its a poor idea.
<headBanger> navatwo: i am really having issues with 12.01
<headBanger> 12.04
<DJones> headBanger: I would say ask in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel until its released, they'll have a better idea of its stability
<zaggynl> In other news, Ieciel and ACL is brilliant
<navatwo> headBanger: new or old hardware?
<headBanger> new hardware
<Allan_> hey guys. I have a gt210 with hdmi audio. i am using ubuntu 12 and the nvidia sound driver is installed. it is marked at card2 with aplay -l. how do i configure the system to use that card?
<TriBeCa99> So I have my home drives mounted on a softRAID10 array, but I need to upgrade to larger capacity disks. Is there a clean way to do this?
<delinquentme> TJ-, looks like we're good!!!
<headBanger> having problem with suspend and hibernate etc...
<Dr_Willis> Allan_:  i had to install the 'pauvcontrol' app and twiddle with it to select my hdmi sound.
<headBanger> thanks DJones
<TJ-> delinquentme: great :)
<TriBeCa99> Naturally I don't have enough SATA ports to have both arrays up at the same time
<Allan_> Dr_Willis, will try that. cheers
<navatwo> How would I change the -+x buttons to be on the left.. they magically made their way to the right side
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol pauvcontrol.. i forget what one its calld
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Dr_Willis> navatwo:  different themes can move them
<Allan_> Dr_Willis, what package is the pauvcontrol part of?
<Dr_Willis> Allan_:  its own i belive.
<Dr_Willis> may be paVucontrol
<navatwo> Dr_Willis: nope, changing between the two doesn't work and I can't move them back lol
<Dr_Willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1build1 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 949 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info pavumeter
<ubottu> pavumeter (source: pavumeter): PulseAudio Volume Meter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 103 kB
<headBanger> ok time to leave
<navatwo> hmm, Dr_Willis I got it to work.
<navatwo> Just "unset it"
<navatwo> Strange though, I didn't actually change it before..
<Dr_Willis> a theme set it and never unset it is my guess
<navatwo> I'm using default haha
<Dr_Willis> themes can have a script they run to tweak thangs.
<Dr_Willis> not all thmes have that script, so they use the setting that was there
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 12.04 why gparted is not over there
<rustler770> No solution to Canon MG5320 wireless problem found, work around... move the printer and plug it in USB.
<superfabbb> how can i add universe in repository?
<hellyeah> root@hellyeah-VPCF136FX:~# apt-get install gparted Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package gparted
<hellyeah> just write universe at the end of adrs line
<hellyeah> superfabbb:  which version of ubuntu are you using
<superfabbb> 12.04
<hellyeah> just a sex
<hellyeah> sec
<Dr_Willis> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hellyeah> check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Repositories
<superfabbb> i want to install epson dx4400 and the wiki guide say to add  universe component in repo
<hellyeah> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Repositories may be it helps
<Dr_Willis> its possible its allready added
<hellyeah> Dr_Willis:  there is no gparted package here
<s> sk
<abyss42> How can one source a script from inside another bash script?
<Dr_Willis> abyss42: the source command
<Dr_Willis> shortcut for it is '.'   ie... . filetosource
<Dr_Willis> or source filerorun
<superfabbb> "You will have to enable component called 'universe'" how have i to do?
<Dr_Willis> use the software sources tool, or edit the sources.list file by hand
<Dr_Willis> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<joubin> Sorry butt in | Can someone point me to a proper guide that would help me create an AP on my ubunty?
<tiger_> hey
<superfabbb> i've ubu 12.04
<CMO> Hi all need to ask if anyone knows any good app for windows to copy the hole operating system into a file the tricky part is i need to run it hidden from console so it need to support command line please help
<superfabbb> where is this option in ubu soft?
<ricky90> i love ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> superfabbb:  should be a software sources tool or menu item in the software center
<jagginess> superfabbb, it's the "update manager" somewhere in the menu, probably system/
<abyss42> Dr_Willis, I get a source: not found error
<Allan_> hey guys. trying to get hdmi audio working. i have tried playing a wav file through each sound device on the card and i am getting no audio. command: aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav   - the card and device numbers are correct as stated with aplay
<shasts_> Hi all. my touch pad pointer has flickering problem. device hp dv6. anyone has idea how to fix ? I'm using 12.04 LTS
<DreadKnight> hey... seems I did something bad and I'm not sure how to fix it "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc1"
<Allan_> DreadKnight, run dmesg
<shasts_> being xorg.conf deprecated, any other workaround for this issue ?
<Allan_> DreadKnight,  you need to be root to mount lol
<Allan_> DreadKnight, prepend sudo to the command or run it as root
<DreadKnight> Allan_, want to avoid that and just mount the darn flash thumb as a regular user
<tangent3> hi everyone, my apt seems to be messed up, would anyone know how to resolve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151260/
<subcool> could someone help me with a ssh public key?
<centrelink> "Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only)"
<Allan_> DreadKnight, hmm, im not sure what manages policies in ubuntu but dmesg might give you more info
<centrelink> I fail to understand the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop
<Allan_> pastebin it
<TJ-> DreadKnight: A line like this in /etc/fstab will do it: "LABEL=USB /media/USB vfat defaults,ro,user 0 0"
<r4g> DreadKnight, add the "user" flag to fstab
<Allan_> TJ-, doesnt that only work at boot?
<DreadKnight> I only have /etc/fstab.d btw
<TJ-> DreadKnight: You could use "UUID=xxxxxxxxxx..." instead to be sure it's the correct device
<Allan_> fstab.d is a directory
<DreadKnight> ok
<TJ-> Allan_: no... if you're running the GUI the automounter will handle it
<Allan_> ok
<shasts_> Hi all. my touch pad pointer has flickering problem. device hp dv6. anyone has idea how to fix ? I'm using 12.04 LTS. since xorg.conf deprecated in 12.04, any other workaround for this issue ?
<Allan_> hey guys. trying to get hdmi audio working. i have tried playing a wav file through each sound device on the card and i am getting no audio. command: aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav   - the card and device numbers are correct as stated with aplay
<macer1> hey
<macer1> how can I run extended ext4 checks
<Allan_> any ideas?
<macer1> my filesystem crashed
<TJ-> DreadKnight: There must be an /etc/fstab surely!?
<Allan_> fsck
<macer1> and some files are corrupted
<macer1> fsck says filesystem clean
<Allan_> ok then it has no bad blocks
<DreadKnight> TJ-, yes, found it
<DreadKnight> last line is "/dev/sdc1                                  /media/sdc1  ext4  defaults             0  0  "
<Allan_> macer1, well if the files are corrupted it's not necessarily still a filesystem issue
<macer1> my git repo is corrupted, but source files are not. also system updates failed because of md5sums fail
<Allan_> because theya re corrupted
<macer1> but new files written to disk are corrupted
<Allan_> macer1, do you get random segmentation faults when compiling?
<macer1> huh, no.
<TJ-> DreadKnight: Change it to "/dev/sdc1    /media/sdc1  ext4  defaults,user   0  0" although - it being ext - the permissions on the device will control who has access
<macer1> I don't have any c++ projects atm
<Allan_> macer1, maybe the files were corrupted when cloning your repo?
<Allan_> i mean on transit
<macer1> ahh no, it was started on my computer
<macer1> also problem of new files being corrupted like system packages
<Allan_> did you run the fsck on the right partition?
<macer1> yes
<Allan_> macer1, what abotu otehr partitions? they get corrupted fiels too?
<macer1> luks: { lvm: { ext4,swap }}
<macer1> Allan_, I need to check that. my seconds partition is osx.
<macer1> I am now on live cd so can't access that
<Allan_> macer1, might be a low level issue if there is. + dont you use a separate partitoon for /boot and /home ?
<sulphur16> Ubuntu 12.04, laptop goes to standby because of broken battery
<macer1> Allan_, /boot is on efi partition
<macer1> no seperate /home
<macer1> on lvm there is ext4 and swap
<sulphur16> Does anyone know where the power settings are saved in 12.04
<Allan_> macer1, try MDD, it's a low level hard disk utility
<morteza> Hi
<macer1> Allan_,  what package?
<morteza> when I want to boot ubuntu 12.4 , I see just a desktop + mouse
<Allan_> macer1, may pippoint some issues. also run a memtest and ensure that it's not a memory issue
<morteza> other part can't load . how to solve it?
<Allan_> macer1, it's a separate boot disk. mdd, i think it might be dos based
<macer1> ehh
<aloiece> hi people, first time here, so I'm not sure of how this works, but i'd need help with something?
<macer1> can memtest be run from system?
<Allan_> i think it's part of the ubuntu install yes. but then again if you're having hd issues it might also be corrupt
<Linix> Guys, I'm having problems with install VMWare player in Ubuntu 12.04. I already installed it but it fails to compile. Any one can help me?
<Anonymous_> this Ubuntu is good now days
<sulphur16> Guys, How to stop a laptop from going into standby due to low battery?
<morteza> my ubuntu has crash on boot, how to solve it?
<Linix> here's the logfile, I'm not experienced enough to understand it: http://pastebin.com/wTtRKZBi
<Anonymous_> where can you get Google earth on this Ubuntu
<Linix> sulphur16: click on the batery icon and then it will show up with the options
<macer1> can memtest be run from a running system?
<TJ-> sulphur16: System Settings > Hardware > Power > "When battery is critically low"
<Linix> Anonymous_ First Google result: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<sulphur16> TJ: There is no option selected there
<TJ-> sulphur16: Not sure then!
<fpoesc> Anonymous_ http://www.google.com/earth/index.html
<JohnSmith> topic
<sulphur16> TJ: Only two options available, Hibernate(Dimmed) and Shutdown
<Linix> sulphur16: Is it going to stanby or locking?
<TJ-> sulphur16: Same here. I can't explain that then!
<sulphur16> Linix: standby
<fpoesc> Anonymous_ Click the download button and then then depending on your architecture choose one of the .deb-packages
<macer1> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<Linix> sulphur16: Then IDK
<sulphur16> Linix: The battery in this laptop is broken
<sulphur16> Linix: So the power level keep hovering around critical levels
<haker> Iòist
<haker> list
<Linix> I'm getting sick of this... I'll, once more, reinstall ubuntu 12.04... It's like the 13th time I do this!
<DreadKnight> how do I give myself permissions to /dev/sdd ?
<DreadKnight> thanks for the previous help, making some progress fixing the crap...
<dildo_anus> hi
<Linix> sup
<Linix> dildo_anus: change your nick
<dildo_anus> YANAMI REI                           __.-"..--,__                                __..---"  | _|    "-_\                         __.---"          | V|::.-"-._D                    _--"".-.._   ,,::::::'"\/""'-:-:/               _.-""::_:_:::::'-8b---"            "'            .-/  ::::<  |\::::::"\            \/:::/::::'\\ |:::b::\            /|::/:::/::::-::b:%b:\|             \/::::d:|8:::b:"%%%%%\             |\:b:dP:d.:::%%%%%""
<djzn> trism: hello!
<dildo_anus>                                                  ,g88bg,                                        ,g8888g, ),  "8b                                        ),  "88b<     CP                                       <     C8I \_ ,'|'                                        \_ ,-'88,  |  (      H0R53S3X0R                          |  |88b ,'   \                                         ,'   Y8P/ ,'   `,                                       ,'
<Linix> someone kick dildo_anus
<dildo_anus> ,--------------------------------------------------------------------------. |:::::::::::::::::::::::.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.: : :.: : : : : : : : .. .. :. ..   | |:::::::dHHHbo._ ::::::::.:.:.:.:.:.: : :.: : :.: : :.: : : :..:..: .. :.  | |::::::dHF""HHHHb.::::::.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.: : :.: : : : : . :. .. . ..  | |:::::dHH  _ "HHHHb.:::::.:.:.:.:.:.: :.:.: :.:.: : : : : : :.::.: ..: ..  | |:::::HHH_'o  "HHHHHb.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.: :.:.:.: 
<dildo_anus> white people should di
<dildo_anus> e
<dildo_anus> *black
<nwilson5> anyone know, in the terminal, if you can append "date" to some file you're tailing? I.e. I'm doing "tail -f file.txt" but each line that comes out i want to see the system date/time appended to it. not sure if it's possible
<dildo_anus> gayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagy
<dildo_anus> gayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagyagayayaayagyagy
<bzzzz> wow, really?
<bzzzz> !op dildo_anus
<DreadKnight> dildo_anus, I hope you die in real life
<bzzzz> !ops
<dildo_anus> niggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerniggerni
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Bish> dildo_anus, your lifetime seems very valueable
<bzzzz> !ops dildo_anus
<nwilson5> man spammed out my q
<Linix> yey
<nwilson5> anyone know, in the terminal, if you can append "date" to some file you're tailing? I.e. I'm doing "tail -f file.txt" but each line that comes out i want to see the system date/time appended to it. not sure if it's possible
<zykotick9> nwilson5: append which is >> should work.  so "date >> file.txt" would add the date to the end of the file
<Pici> nwilson5: multitail might be able to do that.
<soliloquy1> I'm a Mac user migrating over. I've seen screenshots like this http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/desktopenv/?order=9#/d31mal5 in which the menus are all at the top of the screen, like on a mac. How do I get this?
<nwilson5> hmm well see the file has a new line written to it every X seconds it's some custom log for some process and i'd like the date to print out as i'm tailing the file, not just be at the end of it
<nwilson5> i'll look into that Pici sec
<zykotick9> Pici: multitail is for multiple file monitoring?
<nwilson5> you can
<Pici> zykotick9: Yes, but it can do single files as well. It does multiple files better than using tail on many files at once.
<nwilson5> do tail -f * anyways or whatever files you want to see
<xangua> soliloquy1: using the latest Ubuntu
<nwilson5> hm
<soliloquy1> xangua: I'm running Xubuntu - if I run Ubuntu's panel instead of Xfce's, can I install the packages to move the menus to the top?
<soliloquy1> xangua: What are the packages called that do that?
<crede> i cannot load firefox
<nwilson5> just wanting to see the interval between lines showing up while viewing tail -f of a file though i suppose it may not be possible
<nwilson5> without modifying the file creation itself
<intr0x80> Is there a decent webpage the describes the currently supported versions of Ubuntu?
<xangua> intr0x80: the topic does
<Pici> intr0x80: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<abec0> Hi. I have a nice drum sound during the login screen, then no sound a all. aplay -l does list my card. No pulseaudio there, but same wih pulseaudio...
<xangua> soliloquy1:  indicators¿ not really know
<abec0> 12.04 upgraded. If someone has an idea...
<abec0> Oh, and of course, works fine in Debian squeeze.
<kiraslaugh> is it worth it to dual-boot mac osx?
<abec0> (no troll intended, just to say that hardware is supported, as also proved by the drum sound during login...)
<alfredo> alguien que me pueda ayudar con impress
<alfredo> help with impress
<DJones> !es | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> nwilson5: It looks like 'ts' from moreutils does exactly what you want.
<Pici> nwilson5: i.e. tail -f filename | ts
<nwilson5> oh
<nwilson5> nice, thanks Pici
<raven_> xubuntu 12.04 cannot login any more. every attempt is looped to the login screen again. auth.log tells me something about pam_environment input output error - any ideas?
<ControllerSYR> by ssh how i can send file
<zykotick9> ControllerSYR: scp
<ControllerSYR> WHAT ?
<DJones> !scp | ControllerSYR
<ubottu> ControllerSYR: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<TJ-> ControllerSYR: "scp <path/to/file> [user@][hostname]:<path/to/destination>
<zykotick9> ControllerSYR: see "man scp" for some more details
<ControllerSYR> thank you
<Anonymous_> hello my new friedes of this new windows ubuntu.
<guntbert> Anonymous_: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<konserv-> Startup Disk Creator doesn't work for me, when I try to add my .iso file nothing happens it doesn't appear to load or something
<konserv-> Any ideas ?
<zaggynl> trying to generate keys with
<zaggynl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure freenx-server
<zaggynl> no keys appear :(
<abec0> I have no pluseaudio installed, but .pulse-cookie and a .pulse/ directory appears at login...
<zykotick9> abec0: you are aware that gnome/unity basically requires pulse for audio right?
<os_> hi
<butter> hey guys - just installed ubuntu using wubi - x doesn't fully start and all I have is tty
<os_> i can't find scp in repositories ..
<zykotick9> os_: it's part of ssh
<abec0> zykotick9: Not that aware, no... ;-)
<butter> I tried to do "x -configure" but it says x is already running
<butter> (I tried "x -configure" because it cannot find my screens
<coldpizza72i> I have a samba server drive mouted on the client side but it says I dont have the permissions to put things in...
<butter> (there are three, all connected to a triplehead2go)
<coldpizza72i> I set the mask to 0777
<kyle__> Where is the setting for which group has rights to audio?
<butter> First how do I kill X server without it automagically restarting?
<TJ-> butter: "sudo service lightm stop" will stop the X server
<kyle__> I've got network users, I want to add their group.
<raven_> xubuntu 12.04 cannot login any more. every attempt is looped to the login screen again. auth.log tells me something about pam_environment input output error - any ideas?
<butter> TJ-: that's what I thought, but it started it right back up
<os_> thanks
<butter> I'll try it again
<luftikuss> kyle__: Do you mean /etc/group ?
<TJ-> butter: "restart" would restart it ... "stop" should stop it only
<butter> hmm
<TJ-> butter: unless you've got a stray X process from a failed start?
<TJ-> butter in which case, kill -TERM it
<kyle__> luftikuss: No, I mean a config somewhere to say, group audio has rights to the sound device.
<TJ-> butter: typo correction: "sudo service lightdm stop" will stop the X server
<kyle__> luftikuss: I need to add another group (from the network).
<kenshiro> Hi, I have a slight sound delay in VLC (I use ubuntu 12.04). I had that problem in earlier ubuntu versions. I think the problem can be pulseaudio which introduces some lag to audio processing. Is there any way to safely uninstall pulseaudio from ubuntu 12.04 so it only uses ALSA or OSS ? Thank you !
<luftikuss> kyle__: " The /etc/group file is a text file that defines the groups on the system."
<butter> alright, well I stopped x
<butter> x -configure failed
<TJ-> butter: "sudo Xorg -configure" any better?
<butter> same error
<butter> I need to add a new mode to xrandr, because my res is 3840x1024 accross three screens
<butter> but it says cannot open monitor
<kyle__> luftikuss: Yes, I know that.  In simpler times, the audio device was owned by a group, and you could just add users to that group.  Now we have that monstrosity pulse.  I need to know how to let other users use pulse, without them being in the pulse or audio group.
<butter> lspci
<butter> oops
<conley> How can I get a card reader to work? Disk utility recognizes it, but when I plug a card in nothing happens
<TJ-> butter: can you pastebin the results of the command?
<butter>  yeah I dont' know what to do...I suppose I need to manually add my monitor(s), then add the mode, then somehow get X to use this mode
<butter> TJ-: how do I pastebin from tty ?
<islandmonkey> Help please, SD card not working. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151351/ (it's the sys.log)
<luftikuss> kyle__: I do not know the answer to your problem.
<butter> Aye, forget this
<butter> I'll figure something else out
<butter> TJ-: thanks anyway
<kyle__> luftikuss: The issue is the users & their groups are defined in ldap, not in /etc.
<soliloquy1> Is it possible to install the unity app-menu without running all of Unity? I'm currently running Xubuntu 12.04.
<abec0> zykotick9: Well, pulseaudio reinstalled, and still zero sound *after* the login drum...
<islandmonkey> And also this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151357/
<abec0> The GUI says Dummy Ouput (free translation) in the sound section.
<abec0> Any idea welcome.
<abec0> Since I do have a login sound, I would be optimistic, but...
<kyle__> abec0: Zero sound from which program?
<abec0> All of'em.
<kenshiro> Hi, any way to safely revert back to ALSA or OSS in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<kyle__> abec0: type groups on the command line
<abec0> Not even a nice sound level applet on the «bar»...
<abec0> kyle__: Ah!
<abec0> That I like...
<abec0> I have a «pulse» in there, but no «audio».
<abec0> Should I...
<abec0> sudo adduser ... audio ?
<kyle__> abec0: I think you should, but I'm not positive, 'buntu changes what's best practices all the time.
<kyle__> abec0: usermod -G audio -a abec0
<kyle__> assuming your username is abec0.  The -a tells it to append the group, the -G tells it what group
<TJ-> islandmonkey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<kyle__> abec0: Without the -a, it would whipe you all your other secondary groups (that would be bad).
<abec0> OK ;-).
<abec0> I try and report back in a few.
<coldpizza72i> I have a samba server drive mouted on the client side but it says I dont have the permissions to put things in. any ideas?
<coldpizza72i> I set the mask to 0777
<guntbert> kyle__: adduser is much safer in that regard :)
<kyle__> guntbert: I guess I'm an old fogey :)
<guntbert> kyle__: :)
<newan> Hallo, nach einer Neuinstallation geht alles nur meine hotekeys für sound auf einem thinkpad t510. unter 11.04 brauchte ich nur xfce4-volumed installieren und es tat. nun nicht mehr, was hab ich ggf noch vergessen
<guntbert> !de | newan
<ubottu> newan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<abec0> Well I am quite old myself, but not to the point of not hearing sounds that would be there ;-)...
<newan> sorry
<kenshiro> Hi, any way to safely revert back to ALSA or OSS in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<GotSanity> I am trying to play youtube vids full screen on a nvidia twinview setup and they always display spanning both monitors. I want them to fill only a single monitor. Ive googled but am only coming up with an old bug that has been fixed 3 years ago. Anyone have any ideas
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Which one would be my SD reader?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151372/
<adam_> I have a mobile internet USB device (cricket) that gets me on the internet. I want to network this PC with another PC on network via a router.  When I plug the computer into the router, the mobile internet stops working.  Is there anyway I can keep the mobile internet device working while I'm plugged into a router used to local networking only? (No internet access to router)
<abec0> I am now in the audio group, but... still no sound. Any ideas ?
<guntbert> abec0: did you log out/in?
<abec0> guntbert: Oh! yeah.
<TJ-> abec0: My suggestion is to always investigate the log files in "/var/log/" .. Start "Log file viewer" and start off looking at kern.log and syslog for clues
<abec0> I did, I mean.
<kyle__> abec0: That's weird.  If you have audio on login, and you're in that group, there is no way you should not get it.  Did you log out and in ?  Existing sessions don't get new permissions.
<abec0> (even rebooted...)
<abec0> (even turned off the machine, being a bit superstitius here...)
<TJ-> islandmonkey: I'd guess the Syntek since all the others are hubs. That info gives the device's ID 174f:1442 so we can find out which driver operates it
<abec0> TJ-: I'll tail -f and grep pulse
<TJ-> islandmonkey: Try this: "lsusb -v -d 174f:1442"
<TJ-> abec0: Is the pulseaudio daemon running? "pgrep pulse"
<abec0> TJ-: Yep.
<abec0> I prefer ps aux|grep pulse, but anyway, it *is* running...
<islandmonkey> TJ-: I wouldn't think it'd be that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151391/
<TJ-> abec0: Does pavucontrol show any output devices at all, or just dummy?
<dasil003> does anyone here happen to have any domains registered at enomcentral.com?
<B0g4r7_> What's the easiest way to boot into linux on a Macbook Pro?  I don't wanna install it, I just want to boot into it "live", and it needs to be native, not in a vm.
<Jordan_U> B0g4r7_: An actual physical CD burned from the +mac iso.
<B0g4r7_> +mac iso huh.
<abec0> Only dummy. But I do have info about logs...
<B0g4r7_> Sounds like the ticket.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: That's a camera isn't it?
<B0g4r7_> All I need to do is run badblocks really, heh.
<islandmonkey> TJ-: And this message repeats itself over and over again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151397/
<TJ-> islandmonkey: So the reports aren't originating from a USB device
<islandmonkey> TJ-: No it's nothing to do with the webcam
<abec0> I'll have to paste it.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: OK, that log was much more helpful, I understand now :)
<islandmonkey> OK
<TJ-> islandmonkey: can you pastebin for me "lspci -nn"
<GotSanity> anyone know how to stop fullscreen flash videos from displaying on both monitors on a nvidia dual monitor set?
<B0g4r7_> Playing them with something other than Flash might do it.  I like VLC.
<islandmonkey> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151408/
<B0g4r7_> If it's youtube, you can uninstall flash, and it will fall back to an html5 player.
<GotSanity> B0g4r7, I never had to do that before. this is something new
<B0g4r7_> I had to get rid of flash myself.  It kept crashing my whole system at random whenever it was active.
<GRISZA> hej
<kyle__> B0g4r7_: You dont' have to opt-into the HTML5 beta anymore?
<B0g4r7_> I didn't.
<kyle__> B0g4r7_: Neat.
<B0g4r7_> It just worked (in chrome anyway).
<B0g4r7_> well, Chromium.
<GotSanity> yeah but what about other flash sites like vimeo
<B0g4r7_> I dunno about them.  They may not work.
<MonkeyDust> is vimeo also flash?
<GotSanity> yeah it is
<michelfp> hello
<TJ-> islandmonkey: From what I'm reading, what is happening is that a udev rule is firing to launch mtp-probe on some USB devices it ought not.. I'm digging into which rule we need to modify
<B0g4r7_> To me, not having those is a small price to pay for a stable system.
<abec0> paste.ubuntu.com/1151419
<michelfp> how do i resize a partition in ubuntu?
<michelfp> do i /need/ a live cd?
<kyle__> Video Download Helper in firefox works without flash, it can snag the vimeo video down locally for you.
<B0g4r7_> michelfp, I recommend gparted live for that task.
<kyle__> Heh, html5 on vimeo http://vimeo.com/blog/post:268
<aaas> Apache auth:  this page says I can allow local net/pass auth external  ( http://goo.gl/oyS6D ) second grey box , so I put this in my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default file: http://pastebin.com/7EMBxb9u   but it DOES NOT behave as expected, is there another override somewhere else (doesn't work with AllowOverride none either)
<michelfp> B0g4r7, i try running it, it asks me to authenticate then nothing happens
<B0g4r7_> I can't wait for the day when we are no longer afflicted with flash.
<GotSanity> true, but flash hasnt made my system unstable... just cant watch videos fullscreen for some reason. I was able to do recently but something changed (and im not sure about when or what) to stop it from displaying fullscreen on only one monitor
<B0g4r7_> I guess you're luckier than I was.  Itr crashed me mercilessly.
<michelfp> B0g4r7, i try running it, it asks me to authenticate then nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> vimeo is down
<B0g4r7_> michelfp, You dowloaded gparted live, installed it onto a cd or a flash drive, booted from it, auth'd, and then nothing?
<TaJMoX> Help! Re-sizing windows is a pain! I only get like 1 pixel to grab the side of a window. Can I make this threshold greater?
<TJ-> abec0: Your problem is caused because "roaraudio" (roard) is installed. It is an alternative sound-server to Pulseaudio, and therefore Pulseaudio cannot get control of the hardware
<michelfp> B0g4r7, um i have to do that on live cd?
<B0g4r7_> michelfp, you expected that you could resize partitions on the very system you are booted from?
<michelfp> i can do that on windows, why not on ubuntu D:
<abec0> Hmm...
<abec0> That would be nice.
<abec0> ;-))
<michelfp> also, B0g4r7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151428/
<michelfp> this is the message
<abec0> apt-get remove --purge'ing now.
<bekks> michelfp: Different filesystems, different behaviour.
<michelfp> kay
<michelfp> i'll boot from live cd
<zykotick9> abec0: fyi you can use "apt-get purge foo"
<michelfp> thanks guys
<michelfp> C:
<islandmonkey> TaJMoX: Perhaps you could give us a screenshot of what is happening
<abec0> Can I ? I thought that was aptitude only.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: the rule I'm looking at is "/lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules"
<Kihokki> It took about 4 hours and I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my mothers Macbook succesfully!
<bekks> Why do I get kicked when joining #ubuntu-ppc ? :)
<islandmonkey> TJ-: OK. Not sure what a udev rule is but meh.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: Very end of the file; line after "# Autoprobe vendor-specific, communication and PTP devices" is the culprit
<WeThePeople> would anybody be willing to help setup tor via vidalia on my comp
<abec0> YEAH (Caps intended) !!
<TJ-> islandmonkey: 'udev' is "user space device manager". When ever a hardware change occurs the kernel sends an event which udev listens to. It then passes that event through all its rules to find out how to configure that device for the user
<abec0> TJ-: kyle__ guntbert : Thanks a lot! ;-)
<TJ-> abec0: Working?
<abec0> Anyway, if I catch the dependency-freak that had me install both when I wanted neither...
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Yes I know what udev is just not what a udev rulee is/does
<abec0> TJ-: Yep.
<abec0> As a charm.
<abec0> As it shoulld.
<TJ-> abec0: cool... congrats :)
<abec0> Zero line of log. Just working.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: OK ... sorry. The rule specifies conditions that must be matched in order to do something
<islandmonkey> But I'll remove the very last line of that and I'll see what happens
<kyle__> OK, according to here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup ConsoleKit should change the ownership of /dev/snd on login.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: in this case conditions are being matched for devices that aren't mtp which cause mtp-probe to run against that device
<abec0> TJ-: Thanks again!! ;-)
<kyle__> abec0: So what was it?
<TJ-> islandmonkey: no, don't do that! I'm figuring out a change to tighten it up!
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Oh sorry. I'm lost what you mean by mtp as well
<abec0> kyle__: 't'was   sudo apt-get remove --purge roaraudio that did it.
<gillie-monster> can some 1 help? building free computers free the needy and i am running across a lot of computers that have SoundMax Audio Device soundcards, no sound under ubuntu or kubuntu
<kyle__> abec0: Ahhh ha!
<Allan_> does anyone know if the hdmi audo is supported on the gt2xx?
<Allan_> audio*
<gillie-monster> i know it is for the radeon
<abec0> BTW apt-get purge does exist ;-).
<TJ-> islandmonkey: mtp-probe is the Media Transfer Protocol ... some devices conforming to the MTP specs can be handled by a generic driver in the OS. MTP is commonly used in cameras for transferring images easily
<Allan_> gillie-monster, yeah but they are completely different drivers ;p
<TriBeCa99> is there any reason my software raid array would stop working if i swapped the ports the devices are on?
<KPG> In terms of licensing and Ubuntu's application policies, would forking an open source project hosted on Launchpad or Github and using parts of the code from those projects in an application submitted to the Application Review Board (ARB) for possible submission into the official Ubuntu Software Center repos be allowed?
<TriBeCa99> and, for that matter, if that were the issue why the OS would fail to load despite not being on the RAID array?
<TJ-> islandmonkey: I see the exact reason now... just got to check my maths
<kyle__> TriBeCa99: Depends on how it's configured, but generally no, modern mdadm uses the device's hardware id.
<Jordan_U> KPG: I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be.
<TriBeCa99> kyle__ that's what i thought
<TJ-> islandmonkey: I'll explain so you can follow. When you did that "lsusb -v -d 174f:1442" it reported amongst other things "bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device"
<J3f> how to unnistall driver keyboard on my lap ?
<kyle__> TriBeCa99: And whether or not the OS loads on a raid failure is depenendt on the init and it's settings. Ubuntu is supposed to let you configure it to boot even on raid failure, but I've got some systems that ignore that and hang on raid figure.
<TriBeCa99> any chance i borked my install by starting a "rescue" operation off of the ubuntu install cd and not finishing it?
<kyle__> (the raid is for /home, so it shoulnd't matter)
<TriBeCa99> 10.10 alternate, i should say
<TriBeCa99> yes, the raid is for /home
<islandmonkey> TJ-: YYes, so there were other devices
<TriBeCa99> but my BIOS hangs at "Verifying DMI Pool Data..."
<kyle__> TriBeCa99: You can try dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<TJ-> islandmonkey: Now, 239 decimal is 0xEF in hexadecimal (base 16)... look in that udev rule and you'll see one of the matching conditions is "ATTR{bDeviceClass}=="00|02|06|ef|ff"" .. note the "ef" as one of 5 options that can match.
<B0g4r7_> You;ll need grub to be aware of the raid, and install into the mbr on all possible boot devices.
<TriBeCa99> kyle__ I can't get into ubuntu at all
<kyle__> TriBeCa99: Ooh.  That has nothing to do with linux then.  Make sure your bios is set to allow the right drive to boot.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: So that is why that rule is starting mtp-probe
<TriBeCa99> kyle__ it is
<B0g4r7_> I think it's a grub/bootloader issue.
 * kyle__ thinks B0g4r7_ is right.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: I suggest you do "gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules" and simply delete "|ef" from that text and save the rule
<TriBeCa99> so basically what happened is I started fiddling with drives, then plugged everything back in
<TriBeCa99> so you guys think GRUB got confused?
<KPG> Jordan_U: Does the Novelty section in the Ubuntu App Showdown Rules: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/rules/ only apply to applications developed for the App Showdown?
<TriBeCa99> the BIOS definitely knows which drive to boot first
<TJ-> islandmonkey:  so that part will read ATTR{bDeviceClass}=="00|02|06|ff"
<B0g4r7_> You might download Super Grub Disc or something similar and see if it can get you going again.
<djskidd> I need to put some DS games on an SDcard, but each removable drive I put in (SD card and a USB stick) is read-only. The part that makes me pissed off is that it is read-only ONLY on this computer. How do I make it so that it can write to the SDcard?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: any chance you plugged the drives back into different connectors (thus changing the order that the BIOS discovers them) ?
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Wow! My SD card just got magically detected
<islandmonkey> Nvm about everything
<islandmonkey> But still...
<islandmonkey> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> islandmonkey: SD card?
<TriBeCa99> TJ- yes, absolutely, but I keep changing the boot order to put the right drive back on top
<TriBeCa99> the other 4 drives are all part of the RAID
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Hmmm!
<islandmonkey> Yes it was an SD card
<TJ-> islandmonkey: OK... so has that change fixed the problem entirely or left us with another one?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: md-raid?
<TriBeCa99> yeah
<TriBeCa99> the sata controller itself is in ide mode
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Is the boot partition on the raid array?
<TriBeCa99> no
<islandmonkey> TJ-: I dunno I haven't tried it out because my SD card is working now
<islandmonkey> Somehow
<TriBeCa99> everthing but /home is on the SSD
<TriBeCa99> which is the top drive in the BIOS
<TJ-> islandmonkey: I think mtp-probe was causing constant resets of the hardware which caused udev to constantly fire mtp-probe which started the loop again!
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Does any part of GRUB get loaded by BIOS?
<TriBeCa99> doesn't look that way
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: You've tried holding down SHIFT as soon as BIOS POSTs?
<TriBeCa99> will do that now
<kyle__> Fsck.  firefox is being really falkey with java today :/
<islandmonkey> But I'll remove the culprit line anyway
<Tony_Stark> Does anyone know why Pidgin has not been working or connecting lately?
<TriBeCa99> okay now i have a "boot: " prompt
<TriBeCa99> oh haha i had a CD in
<Jack_Evans> @Tony_Stark
<Jack_Evans> I think it's a problem with libnotify
<Tony_Stark> Jack_Evans: Is that caused by an update?
<Jack_Evans> I am not sure
<djskidd> Help, I have an SD card that is read-only only on this computer. I have to put some files on the card that are only on this computer, so how do I fix this?
<gillie-monster> wtf?! alsa is not turned down or muted. why do none of these comps have sound?
<Brady> Is there a switch making it read only?
 * TJ- spanks TriBeCa99 ! 
<TriBeCa99> nothing
<Brady> A physical switch on the card?
<TriBeCa99> i only get anything with an install cd in
<djskidd> Brady, I fell for that the other day but I have flipped that switch in every dimension and its still not working.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Which suggests that originally you managed to write GRUBs boot loader to one of the RAID drives
<Brady> Then it is probably mounted in a read only mode.
<kyle__> Brady: SD cards?  There can be, but A) not all cards have them, and B) naughty software can override it easy.
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Wait no, it's still happening.
<TriBeCa99> i couldfn't have
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: unfortunately its my dinner time now so I have to go... but hopefully I've given you a clue.
<Brady> kyle__, figured that was the first question to ask though
<djskidd> Brady, so how do I mount it in a non-read-only mode?
<TriBeCa99> TJ- i have to go too, but i didn't set up that RAID until after installing ubuntu
<TJ-> islandmonkey: You'll probably have to try a restart to stop udev using that rule cached in its memory
<gillie-monster> -rw
<MichelFP> hihi
<MichelFP> someone help.
<Brady> djskidd, unfortunately I'm not sure. Someone else might be able to help
<MichelFP> i have a raid1 disk
<MichelFP> and--
<FloodBot1> MichelFP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichelFP> :|
<islandmonkey> TJ-: OK, I'll come back and tell you the results
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Hmmm! OK, from a liveCD get to a terminal and check what's in the boot sector of the SSD with "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | less" ... you should see the GRUB text strings at least
<islandmonkey> MichelFP: Keep things on one line
<MichelFP> i have a raid disk, and i resized my windows partition down in 200 gb and add that to ubuntu; but it seems that i'm not able to allocated that free space into ubuntu
<MichelFP> and i'm using gparted in the live CD
<TriBeCa99> TJ- will do, thanks
<erictr1ck> does anyone see any issues with running ubuntu on this ASUS setup: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16883220155
<gillie-monster> do only one operation n apply each time
<MichelFP> and, for some reason, all my partitions are displayed as /dev/mapper/xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<MichelFP> don't know why.
<djskidd> gillie-monster, do i run that in terminal?
<bekks> MichelFP: Which hardware raid controller is it?
<kyle__> Any consolekit gurus who can help me figure out why a network user isn't being assigned rights to the audio device?
<gillie-monster> sometimes i have crashes on livecd installs where i queue a bunch of operations
<MichelFP> bekks: i don't really know
<MichelFP> how can i tell?
<gillie-monster> dlete the partition, click apply, create new, set size, click apply n so on
<WeThePeople> does anybody know what a 'exit code 127' is in vidalia?
<erictr1ck> correction... does anyone see any issues with running ubuntu on this ASUS setup: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220155
<bekks> MichelFP: You'd know when you'd have hardware raid controller. Most likely it is a software raid controller, and in that case, you simply cant setup a dualboot which actually works, since the "raid" is only visible from within windows.
<zykotick9> kyle__: assuming ubuntu uses the same groups (they might not) - verify the user is in both video and audio groups.
<MichelFP> bekks: i can dual boot
<bekks> MichelFP: But you cant use that "raid" from within Ubuntu.
<MichelFP> what do i do then
<MichelFP> ?
<kyle__> zykotick9: user is in neither, but can login fine.  According to the 'buntu wiki, console kit is supposed to change the group ownership of /dev/snd/* according to who's logged in.
<bekks> MichelFP: Forget about windows driven software raid, and re-setup your box.
<kyle__> zykotick9: I could just fix /dev/snd* to be world writable, but that seems an ugly way.
<zykotick9> kyle__: well add the user to the audio group for sure
<MichelFP> bekks: box? >_>
<TJ-> bekks: Depends; if its dmraid (aka Promise fakeraid) you can for much of the Promise controllers
<MichelFP> ubuntu novice here
<gillie-monster> computer
<kyle__> zykotick9: The groups for this user are all on LDAP.  I don't knwo what happens in the event of conflicting groups.
<bekks> MichelFP: "computer".
<MichelFP> oh right.
<islandmonkey> TJ-: You don't need to guess what happened :P
<MichelFP> and what do you mean by re-setup?
<bekks> TJ-: Windows doesnt know anything about dmraid :9
<zykotick9> kyle__: LDAP is out of my comfort zone.  good luck.
<bekks> MichelFP: Reinstall, without any form of software raid.
<kyle__> zykotick9: NP :)  It was either LDAP or WINS authentication.  And you can imagine how much fun WINS would be.
<djskidd> how do I set this SD card to non-read-only?
<MichelFP> ._.?
<MichelFP> how.
<gillie-monster> <- noticing Win7 n 8 are barrowing from linux
<TJ-> bekks: It doesn't need to! dmraid is the Linux answer to the Promise raid drivers in Windows. dmraid knows how to read the Promise disk labels
<MichelFP> wait.
<MichelFP> i think my RAID is hardware
<TriBeCa99> TJ- what am i looking for exactly?
<MichelFP> because I have two 500gb hard disks.
<MichelFP> that form a 1tb one
<bekks> TJ-: We are talking about WINDOWS SOFTWARE raid - not hardware raid :)
<gillie-monster> thats not raid1
<abec0> TJ-: Thanks again. I'm calling it a night.
<bekks> MichelFP: Thats a RAID0, not a RAID1, as you assumed earlier.
<MichelFP> OH
<MichelFP> sorry
<MichelFP> >.>
<bekks> MichelFP: And a windows driven raid0 is totally unusable in linux.
<MichelFP> do you mean i cannot use linux
<gillie-monster> check ur bios settings
<TJ-> bekks: Precisely. fakeraid is software raid is what Promise RAID controllers do... and it requires the Promise raid drivers to work... which in Linux is handled by dmraid. I have systems that use it, I've had long experience with it.
<Tenantry> I get windows chatting to me about "raid" too. Never happens when I boot into ubuntu
<bekks> MichelFP: No.
 * zykotick9 RAID0 the NON-RAID...
<TJ-> abec0 good night
<MichelFP> i just want a straight-forward answer >.>
<pitchersduel> can anyone help? i am in the live cd of ubuntu and i think the install just froze or stopped
<kyle__> MichelFP: A general rule is, if it's software-driven Raid or LVM, it will only work in one OS.
<bekks> MichelFP: I gave you a pretty precise answer :)
<djskidd> pitchersduel, how long have you been waiting?
<MichelFP> kyle__: right
<kyle__> MichelFP: If you want to use it in multiple, put it on it's own box, running linux, and share it as SMB and NFS :)
<TriBeCa99> TJ- what am i looking for in the text that appears?
<pitchersduel> umm prob 10 minutes if not more
<^Mike> When should we expect 12.04.1?
<wN> MichelFP: you were in here yesterday but you never answered any of my questions :P
<gillie-monster> i dont know what board is in that asus, but iv used kubuntu successfully on similar configs
<djskidd> pitchersduel, the install can take anywhere from 20 minutes to 2 hours
 * kyle__ has a garganturaid at home shared that way.
<djskidd> give it a while
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Well first off ensure you're reading the SSD (I said sda but you know best)... second, look for any occurances of "GRUB" or similar that tell you GRUB must have written that sector to disk
<TriBeCa99> yes it's sda, i check with fdisk
<TriBeCa99> i don't see grub anywhere
<pitchersduel> wow really? i mean its towards the end...it was moving along pretty nicely
<TriBeCa99> i don't see any words at all
<djskidd> near the end it can slow down a little
<bekks> TJ-: The windows software raid has nothing to do with the promise raid drivers :)
<djskidd> patience is a true virtue while installing another OS
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151478/
<gillie-monster> mount /dev/sdx -rw
<bekks> gillie-monster: wrong :)
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Yeah so my SD card isn't being detected again
<MichelFP> bekks: if this is any relevant, look at this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59319743/Capturar.PNG
<TJ-> islandmonkey: is the log seeing those messages too?
<djskidd> does anyone know how to mount an SD card as able to read and write any file?
<TriBeCa99> yeah... mine doesn't say GRUB
<TriBeCa99> soooo. GRUB was on the RAID partition
<Dr_Willis> djskidd:  depends on the fs of the sd card and what device is it..
<TriBeCa99> how the heck do i get it back?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: So, if you are reading the SSD... then you didn't grub-install to it originally, or if you did, you've done something to wipe it!
<MichelFP> bekks: did you see that?
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Just coming up with the same messages that were coming up last time
<djskidd> Dr_Willis, the filesystem is FAT32
<TJ-> islandmonkey: And this is after you saved that udev rules file?
<ekarlso> what's a optimal chunk size for a 3*2tb raid5 mdadm raid array running lvm ontop ?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: We write it from the liveCD
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Yes
<bekks> MichelFP: Then provide the output of sudo fdisk -l from linux
<Dr_Willis> djskidd:  you should be able to use the mount command then.  and whatever options needed to allow permiussiosn to whatever users you want
<TJ-> islandmonkey: It sounds weird... give me a few minutes to ponder it!
<MichelFP> bekks: ok
<Error404NotFound> Not strictly relevant to ubuntu but can i use --parallel and --use-pget at the same time with lftp?
<MichelFP> bekks: i'll be right back
<islandmonkey> TJ-: OK
<lauratika> how can i check mhz of my ram via terminal?
<djskidd> Dr_Willis sorry I'm a bit of a newbie to Terminal, how do I use the mount command?
<TriBeCa99> TJ- great! how do I write it from the LiveCD?
<bekks> lauratika: Maybe dmidecode show it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: quite easily... if I can remember the obscure grub-setup sequence to do it!
<TriBeCa99> :p
<michelfp> bekks, what was the command again?
<michelfp> fdisk -l?
<lauratika> nope
<gillie-monster> any one have experience with sound issues?
<TriBeCa99> does this seem right? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: read up on this, it tells you the steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: What you need to do is get everything mounted and the parameters correct for using grub-install <params>
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: You need to follow steps 1-6 of "Reinstall from the LiveCD"
<TriBeCa99> working on it
<zykotick9> TJ-: oh how i miss the chroot instructions from the old !grub2 wiki link... :(..
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: take your time... especially when you mount to /mnt/ do a check for /mnt/boot/ and make sure you see the ubuntu kernels and config files there
<djskidd> okay, I know how to mount, now how do I mount it with all the permissions?
<TJ-> zykotick9: I know... in these cases I'm always tempted to just dd my saved boot-sector (384 bytes)
<gillie-monster> the -rw switch
<gillie-monster> !mount /dev/sd"x" -rw
<ubottu> gillie-monster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michelfp> :C
<tomasita_> / join#valencia
<michelfp> bekks, for some reason my ubuntu isn't installed on /dev/sda
<TriBeCa99> installation finished, no error reported
<michelfp> it's installed on /dev/mapper
<TriBeCa99> so now i reboot without the live CD and pray?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: do that test I showed you again to be sure its there
<Dr_Willis> djskidd:  or see examples fat15/fat32 here -->  but thats a fstab entry. but the options are the same
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<michelfp> someone help. my ubuntu is installed on /dev/mapper.
<TriBeCa99> yeah it's there
<michelfp> not on /dev/sda.
<gillie-monster> sda is ur first hard drive
<michelfp> i said
<michelfp> i don't have an sda, only dev/mapper
<TJ-> islandmonkey: how you getting on?
<WeThePeople> what does the app section mean? Launching Vidalia from: /usr/sbin
<WeThePeople> <WeThePeople> /usr/sbin/start-tor-browser: 218: ./App/vidalia: not found
<paul__> how do I bring up more than 1 desktop in Pinguy OS with Gnome?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: give it a go then
<gillie-monster> this will create a dir for the sd card (you need to determin what number it is)
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Still not being detected
<Goldwing> Q: how to i force pppd to allways use ppp0 for my inet connection?
<TJ-> islandmonkey: is the log still being filled with messages?
<Goldwing> to = do
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Still not being detected
<islandmonkey> Whoops
<islandmonkey> nvm
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Yes. Still being flooded
<TJ-> islandmonkey: do this "sudo modprobe -r ums_realtek"
<zykotick9> paul__: pinguy os isn't supported here
<paul__> <zykotick9> any idea whereI can go?
<michelfp> sorry. uninstalling ubuntu
<michelfp> raid0 has brought me too much trouble
<paul__> I thought it was ubuntu
<|johnny|> I wanted to ask you guys if some glitches with Unity have been fixed. I stopped using Unity a while ago because there were glitches like when I would close an app, the app would just disappear and not minimize correctly.
<michelfp> that i can't be arsed enough to fix it
<TriBeCa99> wooooooo it booted
<TriBeCa99> tytyty TJ-
<Goldwing> michelfp : ubuntu server on a raid0 with LVM.. works just fine
<TJ-> michelfp: sounds like, unfortunately, its Windows non-standard stuff causing the issues
<|johnny|> I have used LUbuntu for the past 2 distros that came out but would it be ok to switch back to Unity if I wanted to try it out?
<TriBeCa99> and the RAID is working
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: well done :)
<TriBeCa99> okay so here's my next question
<kyle__> michelfp: Seriously, raid0 is not a good thing to use.  Way too dangerous IMO.  Drives die.
<Dr_Willis> |johnny|:  try it and see.. ive not any issues with it.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: uhoh
<adrianodasilvapr> socorro
<TriBeCa99> I need to upgrade the disks on the RAID10
<adrianodasilvapr> ajuda
<TriBeCa99> which are currently mounted to /home
<Goldwing> whooops... raid0 ...no i mean raid1
<adrianodasilvapr> alguem pode me ajudar
<TriBeCa99> I have 6 SATA ports
<michelfp> adrianodasilvapr, ingles
<TJ-> kyle__: agreed... with 2 drives, RAID 1 mirrors is the way to go
<wN> michelfp: im going to stab you :P i already told you that /dev/mapper means that it was built on lvm or dm-raid
<kyle__> michelfp: If you have 4+ drives, raid5, or better yet raid6.  Well supported in linux and ubuntu, pretty fast, very safe.
<|johnny|> Dr_Willis, ok I guess I'll give it a shot. :) If I have any issues I'll be back.
<islandmonkey> TJ-: nvm, I need some sleep.
<adrianodasilvapr> brasileiros
<kyle__> TJ-: I've got raid6 on 4 2TB drives right now.  I have another two or three to add in the mix, haven't yet.
<TJ-> islandmonkey: There's a simple perm fix I can give you
<islandmonkey> It still ain't working BTW
<kyle__> TJ-: It's kindof neat knowing I can loose any two drives, and not loose any data.
<Goldwing> Q: how do i force pppd to allways use ppp0 for my inet connection?
<TriBeCa99> So what is the cleanest way to do this? I'm thinking maybe pull 2 of the old RAID disks out and put 2 new ones in. Create a degraded array on the new disks, remount /home on them, then pull the old disks and put the new ones in and rebuild?
<islandmonkey> TJ-: Yes what's that
<djskidd> gah, this is not working
<djskidd> I think that I am doing something wrong for sure.
<adrianodasilvapr> I need help
<TJ-> islandmonkey: OK... the SD-car dnot working will be caused by that change you made to the udev file. I'd suggest 1) undoing that change (add back "|ef") and 2) blacklisting the ums_realtek driver permanently by doing  echo "blacklist ums_realtek" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ums_realtek.conf
<deadmund> adrianodasilvapr: with what?
<fidel> !ask > adrianodasilvapr
<ubottu> adrianodasilvapr, please see my private message
<TriBeCa99> TJ- any other suggestions? I'm going to do this tomorrow but I want to come in with the right plan.
<adrianodasilvapr> was installing the terminal sudo openoffice and energy fell
<TJ-> islandmonkey: after a restart the messages will stop and udev will go back to mounting the SD-Card
<blakes> with the gnome desktop, I could add/install new desktop menu items in /usr/share/applications/[program].desktop.  Is there an equivalent with the 12.04 (unity?) desktop
<islandmonkey> TJ-: OK I shall do that tmrw
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: That sounds like a good idea... just make sure *before* you go the degraded-array route...
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: ... that you boot in recovery mode (root user) and comment out the /home mount from /etc/fstab temporarily, because Ubuntu has a *problem* booting with degraded arrays
<blakes> for instance, I need to install an app for standardized student testing and it just needs a launcher.  I can make that launcher on MY desktop, but how the f* do I make it a launcher that everyone has?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Once the array is successfully rebuilt on the new drives, re-enable /home
<djskidd> For the love of god.
<TriBeCa99> just screenshotted that, i'll start with that tomorrow
<adrianodasilvapr> was installing openoffice sudo and just by the power before you finish installing now when I try again the error.
<TriBeCa99> so ubuntu won't boot with two drives missing?
<djskidd> I use the mount command, and it says its already mounted. I unmount it, then suddenly the SD card doesn't exist anymore.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: so whilst /home is not mounted ensure you always start to recovery mode root user (or manually edit the kernel command-line in GRUB to add "single" to get a root single-user shell
<djskidd> *pissed*
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: There's a kernel problem with rebuilding degraded disks that boot relies upon... if mdadm gets a failed array message things get stuck
<TriBeCa99> okay so i'll have to build the new degraded array from recovery mode?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Yes... or as I said, by editing the kernel command-line to use "single"
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: there is a better way of course
<TriBeCa99> i'm all ears
<Goldwing> Please?? someone? how do i force pppd to allways use ppp0 for my inet connection?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: because the drives haven't failed... remove one drive from the array at a time using mdadm so the array has fewer members but is always a good array, swap drives, add the new drive to the array using mdadm and so on
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Basically, if you can avoid creating a failed array you'll be better off
<blakes> Ok how about this: none of the students have returned since I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, so is there a skel location I can drop a launcher to a custom app?
<TriBeCa99> okay, i think i see...
<TriBeCa99> so it's okay if the array is degraded, just not failed
<TriBeCa99> couldn't i remove two at first?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: is it a mirror or something else?
<TriBeCa99> it's RAID10
<TriBeCa99> so there's two mirrored pairs
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: whatever RAID level is... you can only remove drives to take it down to the minimum required for that level, if you want to avoid a degraded RAID boot hang
<TriBeCa99> yeah, 4 is minimum
<TriBeCa99> there's no possible way to get 2 drives into my systems without degrading the array down to 2 drives
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: However if you've got those extra SATA ports... you could connect 2 new drives (assuming you have 2 ports free?) and add then to the mirrors, build, then take out the old disks... rinse and repeat
<TriBeCa99> i have 1 port free.. port 6 has the SSD we just put GRUB on
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Grrr!
<TriBeCa99> yeah. so i'm going to have to use rescue mode as you said
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: If you booted from the liveCD you could use two SATA ports :p
<TriBeCa99> but wouldn't the rest of the ubuntu install on the SSD be needed?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: that way they wouldn't be anything to do with /home/ as far as the running environment was concerned
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: no... all the mdadm tools are available from the liveCD or can be apt-get install-ed into the running session (assuming liveCD has network)
<TriBeCa99> hmmm, i have to run
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: good luck, whatever you do :)
<TriBeCa99> TJ- that's what I started with! but sudo apt-get install mdadm
<TriBeCa99> decided to install postfix
<TriBeCa99> and i couldn't get out of the first postfix config screen
<TriBeCa99> it loaded a sort of old-school GUI in the terminal, and i could only scroll up and down but couldn't find a way to quit out or do anything
<TriBeCa99> maybe i just need a newer liveCD than 10.10?
<djskidd> Screw this, I'm just uploading the ROMs to Dropbox. I'll put them on the SD card on my Windows machine.
<TriBeCa99> ahh well i seriously need to go, i'll fiddle with it tomorrow. thanks again for your help
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: goodnight :)
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: 12.04 would be good :p
<TriBeCa99> oh wait, my wife just texted--she got home and relieved the sitter so i don't have to
<TriBeCa99> so 12.04 liveCD even though the machine is sitll 10.10?
<C8H10N4O2> any free screensharing apps for linux?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Well I do! I have to make dinner its 22:46 here and I haven't eaten since breakfast and my partner is complaining !
<C8H10N4O2> join.me, teamviewer, showscreen.com, all paid and or not for linux
<TriBeCa99> okay, well get to your dinner then :)
<adrianodasilvapr> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice_3.4~precise_i386.deb: a tentar sobre-escrever '/usr/share/mimelnk/application/openoffice.org3-ms-powerpoint-presentation.desktop', que também está no pacote openoffice.org-debian-menus 3.4-9590
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: No! I thought you meant upgrade the system whilst you were at it. Stick with like-for-like
<Jordan_U> TriBeCa99: Ubuntu 10.10 is no longer supported.
<gillie-monster> is 10.04?
<berefeira> Pangolin running great on my netbook MSI U100
<gillie-monster> 12.04 is the best yet
<Jordan_U> gillie-monster: Yes, because it's LTS.
<TriBeCa99> okay okay, i just ran apt-get upgrade, looks like 11.4 is on its way in
<TriBeCa99> then if i run it again i'll get 12.4?
<Jordan_U> gillie-monster: (That was in response to "is 10.04? [supported]")
<gillie-monster> ive had nothing but headaches trying to ugrade distros.
<Jordan_U> TriBeCa99: No, "apt-get upgrade" does not do major release upgrades.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | TriBeCa99
<ubottu> TriBeCa99: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TriBeCa99> well it did just upgrade me to 11.04
<d4forze> hi
<d4forze> anyone install x700 mobility
<d4forze> installed
<Jordan_U> TriBeCa99: What is the exact command you ran, and what was its output?
<d4forze> ls
<d4forze> shemalefucksguy.mp4
<yumbo> Does Ubuntu Web Apps work with Google Chrome?
<TriBeCa99> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Goldwing> When i do a reboot, my server hangs on bind9, i allready figured out that it's a firewall problem, and i'm guessing i need to give rdnc access to the localhost (lo) interface
<TriBeCa99> and it updated versions for tons of packages
<gillie-monster> okay here is a brain scratcher for you guys. i have no sound in laptops that use SoundMax sound. This is not a mixer issue, i have no power going to the speakers
<TriBeCa99> and now "about ubuntu" claims i have 11.04
<Jordan_U> TriBeCa99: Are you sure that you didn't already have Ubuntu 11.04?
<Goldwing> how do i fix this in a secure way? i don't need rdnc to be connectable from the internet
<TriBeCa99> the update manager has been bugging me for ever to upgrade to 11.04
<TriBeCa99> now i'm upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 in the upgrade manager
<yumbo> Does Ubuntu Web Apps work with Google Chrome?
<gillie-monster> where do i look for help? i have no sound and this isnt a simple issue of volume control
<datruth_> could virtualbox have HDMI audio?
<gillie-monster> i ave kubuntu running in virtual box on win7 with ati hdmi n it works
<Dr_Willis> yumbo:  they are a work in progress.. but i think they are supposed to work with FF or chrome
<TriBeCa99> alright well i'm out, thanks again TJ-. I'll likely be back tomorrow... :(
<yumbo> Dr_Willis: it worked in chromium when I tried it, not Google Chrome though
<Kishi> Greetings
<Kishi> I'm having some problems with Ubuntu packages
<Dr_Willis> yumbo:  testing them in 12.10 here.. cant get them to work in anything.. ;P
<gillie-monster> do u really want google spying on ur every keystroke?
<Jordan_U> yumbo: #ubuntu+1 for quantal.
<Kishi> When I download some of the packages, some Microsoft EULA pops up in bash console
<Calthropstu> they already are gillie
<Kishi> And I can't seem to continue from that point
<yumbo> Jordan_U: 12.04 here though
<andriuspel> just wanted to ask, there is any other codec pack? not gstreamer
<aaas> anyone know of this htop/top like program which was a gui version that has collpasable processes (collapsing all threads of that process)
<silverarrow> can anyone help me find /make a log report on what goes wrong with gnome mplayer and gecko in lubuntu 12.04?
<aaas> it was like process explorer for windows
<zykotick9> andriuspel: w32codecs or w64codecs from medibuntu
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<zykotick9> andriuspel: won't work for vlc BTW
<Jordan_U> Kishi: I'm guessing that the package in question is ttf-mscorefonts-installer.
<Kishi> It sure is.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i'd guess the same
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  tab key to select the 'ok' button, then enter key...
<zykotick9> Kishi: have you tried "q"?
<Kishi> Oh, it works now.
<rende> help me i just install 12.04 and I can't login!
<Kishi> Thank you very much.
<Dr_Willis> they really need to get away from that ncurses type dialog... it confuses people.
<rende> It shows up the login page
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: lol...
<rende> where I type in my password, I type in password and hit enter
<rende> screen goes black
<rende> see some text
<rende> and then it goes back to the login page
<FloodBot1> rende: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> SOS
<silverarrow> mayday
<silverarrow> ...---...
<rende> I know it works and I hve the right password because, I can ssh into the machine from another computer.
<Jordan_U> silverarrow: Please stop.
<andriuspel> will need to try to construct any pack, atm studying gtk and whole linux structure
<Dr_Willis> rende:  sounds like X is crashing . Try to login at the consoles (alt-ctrl-f1)
<rende> Dr_Willis, yes I can do this, but I don't know how to figure out what is making X crash?
<Dr_Willis> rende:  and your video chipset is?
<rende> Dr_Willis, I hvae it on another monitor now, the login to console
<rende> Dr_Willis, my shipset is ATI Radeon 5800 series
<rende> Dr_Willis, I have installed the fglrx drivers
<silverarrow> Jordan_U: do you know how to find a log of what goes wrong when using a media player?
<lordhedgehog> Anyone knowledgeable about setting up a RAID1? I've got it running and using both drives, but it will only boot off one of them.
<Jordan_U> silverarrow: No.
<lordhedgehog> Attempting to remove the primary drive results in a insert boot disk error on boot.
<Jordan_U> lordhedgehog: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that both drives are selected as install devices.
<lordhedgehog> Okay, I'll try that.
<harris>  i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it Dr_Willis
<lordhedgehog> grub-pc is not installed. This is a server install...
<Jordan_U> lordhedgehog: What version of Ubuntu are you using and how did you install it?
<lordhedgehog> 12.04 LTS from the server install ISO
<rende> I just can't seem to figure out why it won't start
<meoblast001> hi. i'm migrating a system from ubuntu and i have some questions to prevent having to restore backups
<meoblast001> i have an encrypted home partition.. i'm assuming i should change the password on that, but i can't seem to find the command to change that
<Jordan_U> silverarrow: Can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub"?
<rende> I can go into the console and type 'startx' but then it crashes and says "Cannot create listener.  Server already running"
<lordhedgehog> meoblast001: The encryption password is actually a long key. It's encrypted on the drive using your personal password.
<rende> THen it fails with a fatal error cause it says something about no sockets
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Do you have an encrypted /home partition, or an encrypted home directory? (The latter is what is offered in the standard Desktop install CD)
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: encrypted home directory then
<r0tha> Jordan_U: i can't unencrypt my home directory
<r0tha> kinda sucks
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Then simply change your user password, and the encryption key for your home directory will automatically be re-encrypted with the new password.
<meoblast001> ok, that's good
<meoblast001> now maybe this is out of the realm of this channel, but if i install Debian and set it up with this home directory, will it be able to function with it?
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Why do you need to change it? Are you just following best practices about frequently changing passwords or did somethng get compromised?
<rende> Hey guys here is the X11 log: http://pastebin.com/TnL9Mu7i
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: well, i was afraid it might be some autogenerated one, then when i try to set up Debian, i hit a deadend
<rende> That is the entire contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rende> THis is what it says when I type startx
<rende> You see it is only a few lines, yet I don't know how to fix that error!
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Debian can use ecryptfs, but I would be surprised if it worked without a lot of manual configuration.
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Try asking in #debian and #ecryptfs.
<meoblast001> ah, ok.. dang
<meoblast001> i'll do that. thanks
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: I could be wrong about it not being automagic :)
<meoblast001> lol, #encryptfs is magic
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OE> Hiya
<szal> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meoblast001> heh
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: I thought there was an ecryptfs channel, and that that was the name, sorry.
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<meoblast001> ah
<kirkland> Jordan_U: its #ecryptfs in irc.oftc.net
<OE> I'm trying to install proprietary NVIDIA drivers through System Settings > Additional drivers. It seems that they installed correctly but it says that the driver is installed but not in use
<harris> i have a bcm4311 broadcom card how do i install and actrivate the driver for it
<lordhedgehog> Jordan_U: Do I need to install grub-pc? I've tried grub-install on both sda and sdb to no avail.
<bmanuel> harris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<szal> harris: once again.. repeating your question over and over won't increase your chance of being helped
<rende> bros, I found someelse with my exact same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143179/startx-doesnt-work
<rende> so I"m trying this solution.  I will report back and let you know if it worked
<Jordan_U> kirkland: Thanks. meoblast001: See kirkland's comment, it's #ecryptfs on irc.oftc.net (not here on freenode).
<meoblast001> ok. thanks
<gry> I had this issue, because I upgraded and chose to keep my old sudoers file. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sudo-aptitude-problem-905784/ Is there some documentation on why the Defaults secure_path is now defined in the sudoers file in 12.04?
<pitchersduel> ok i dont think this is installing right..its been stuck on the same command line thing for prob an hour
<job> hi all
<job> i have a lucid machine which seems to be in some dependency hell
<job> see https://p.6core.net/p/n9eyzl0bzzmn18vz
<harris> does anyone have hp pavilion dv6000
<job> what does 'subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 245' mean
<rende> terminal
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<rende> I am happy to report that this solution has fixed my issue
<rende> I had to do sudo apt-get -reinstall xorg
<rende> and now I can login once again.  Something apparantly got corrupted but it works now!
<ejv> and people wonder why this isn't the year of the linux destop, people reinstalling xorg! bah! :)
<harris> bmanuel, it didnt work
<bmanuel> harris: are you able to boot?
<harris> yeah
<bmanuel> do you have access to a wired connection?
<harris> yes
<Jordan_U> lordhedgehog: Can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub"?
<trism> gry: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639841 (the change was made to close two bugs listed in that report)
<ubottu> Debian bug 639841 in sudo "sudo: secure_path change needs a NEWS entry" [Normal,Fixed]
<rende> thanks for your help everyone, have a nice rest of your days
<bmanuel> ok.  did you try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<isene> Due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/996801 I would like to manage a workaround until the bug gets a fix. How do I reload the keyboard module in Xorg without having to restart X altogether?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996801 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Keybord gets sluggish after a while (after upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04)" [Undecided,New]
<harris> i just typed it in didnt work
<bmanuel> did apt give you an error or the wireless didnt enable?
<harris> i had to type sudo wodrope something last time
<harris> and no
<bmanuel> have you rebooted your machine?  it should help ensure all of the modules are loaded
<gry> trism, thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for. :-)
<isene> I have tried this (didn't resolve the issue): sleep 0.1 ; xinput set-prop 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' 'Device Enabled' 0 ; sleep 5 ; xinput set-prop 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' 'Device Enabled' 1
<isene> Any other way to reload the keyboard under X?
<harris> i rebooted still no
<harris> bmanuel, what time will you be on until
<kyle__> Google chrome is whining that my icedtea plugin is out of date.  if not icedtea, what should we be using?
<bmanuel> unfortunately I have to leave about now
<harris> but we have fixed it
<harris> *not fixed it
<bmanuel> I know.  I should have stayed quiet given my limited time.
<bmanuel> Try the manual install of the firmware described on the bottom of the page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/#b43_-_No_Internet_access )
<bmanuel> Obviously you can download the files from that machine since you have wired access
<bmanuel> start at step 2
<bmanuel> I wish I could help more.  Good luck.
<zykotick9> kyle__: using google-chrome with gnash is hilarious...
<kyle__> O_o
<zykotick9> kyle__: sorry iceteas is just as funny ;)
<kyle__> zykotick9: Well, oracle java is not exactly well supported in'buntu.  Needs several hacks to make things work.
<zykotick9> kyle__: good luck
<laumonier> hi ive got a sound problem : ive no sound in my headphone and the sound from my computer is not disable any tips to fix that ? thank you
<pitchersduel> ok well i'm convinced ubuntu install has stalled or stopped. is there a way to get out of it and re try?
<zykotick9> pitchersduel: reboot?
<plugwash> are old versions of ubuntu source packages available anywhere?
<zykotick9> plugwash: trying to mix releases is probably a bad idea
<plugwash> zykotick9, i'm not trying to mix releases, i'm just trying to find copies of older source packages so I can prepare an archive of source that matches an already prepared vm image
<TJ-> plugwash: yes they are
<plugwash> TJ- where?
<TJ-> plugwash: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<kyle__> Humm.  On a different note, I thought unity-2d was gone, and now plain unity was supposed to work even without 3d accel?
<Praxi> hmm fieldrunners from the humble bundle shows up on the web site for the ubuntu software center, but not in the actual ubuntu software center itself.
<Dr_Willis> kyle__:  thats true in 12.10
<mirak> I can't print a picture and make it fit the frame
<mirak> there is a bug
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: Ahh ha.  I thought that was for 12.04.
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: So in 12.10 it will cleanly fall back if there's no accel?
<Dr_Willis> kyle__:  thats the plan
<WeThePeople> lol i got tor workin :) :)
<Dr_Willis> thers no fallback - it just uses some extra thing to get compiz to work in 2d
<plugwash> TJ-, at that url I only see CD downloads and afaict ubuntu doesn't do source releases
<ThePendulum> I don't have any pretty words for it I'm afraid: Banshee sounds like feces coming out of a buttocks all the sudden, where all other applications still sound allright.
<plugwash> if I go up one level I see a repo with some stuff in it but not what i'm looking for
<SaShKO> Who knov normal soung names for  Electro house???
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: So, will it be usable in 2d then, or just not-broken?
<Dr_Willis> kyle__:  thats the plan
<harris> wodrope code that enables bcm4311 driver
<Dr_Willis> harris:  you mean 'modprobe' ?
<harris> yes
<TJ-> plugwash: ahhhh.. you want http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: Harris has the klingon keyboard.  Don't tease him.
<harris> what keyboard
<MonkeyDust> Q'pah!
<jagginess> wodrope that really is quite a misspell of modprobe.. yikes
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<harris> no i dont
<zykotick9> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<plugwash> TJ-, no that only has the current versions
<harris> Dr_Willis,  this is to complex
<TJ-> plugwash: sorry, gave you the wrong one by mistake! It's a different sub-dir on old-releases. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<harris> i am a beginner
<TJ-> plugwash: sorry... I'm half-asleep
<plugwash> TJ-, no tried there too
<jagginess> harris, derp?
<WeThePeople> is there a program that can make a iso, emphasis on the GUI?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  i dont use that chipset. but theres 17 differnt answers at that site..
<plugwash> none of them have language-pack-gnome-en-base_12.04+20120508.dsc
<TJ-> plugwash: What source package/version are you after?
<jagginess> WeThePeople, k3b and brasero
<harris> can you help me though
<harris> or how much is it to buy a new card
 * jagginess says to use google:"List of software <type> site:wikipedia.org"
<jagginess> lol
<Dr_Willis> wireless usb dongle with Plug and play ubuntu support = $8 on amazon the other day.
<Dr_Willis> Wireless Gizmo that plugs into the Ethernet port and works as a wifi conector. no drivers needed. = $40 at best buy. :)  (made for tv's and blue ray players and Game Machines)
<TJ-> plugwash: the repos are accessible on these https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-en-base
<sportsfreund> hey guys
<harris> i need the old b43 driver
<Dr_Willis> One issue with Broadcom seems to be the cards can use several differnt drivers, 'STA' "B43' and other Variants.
<harris> i am b4311
<plugwash> TJ-, thanks, i'd rather have the original source packages but I guess repacking them from a vcs is better than not having them at all
<Dr_Willis> 2nd answer at that url gave how to remove the sta, and install the b43 driver..
<Dr_Willis> remove bcm driver in softtware center. install the firmware-b43-installer package.
<Dr_Willis> or remove the sta driver..  depending on what one is causing teh issue it seems
<TJ-> plugwash: I don't see a release for 20120508 of that package; I see hints of that version for other languages releases via the -security pocket
<harris> this is to hard
<harris> linux is supposed to be easier than windows
<plugwash> TJ-, well google agrees that it existed but all the places it found it no longer have it
<jagginess> harris, it will be when more companies start adopting it
<jagginess> harris, maybe you could buy a laptop/desktop with linux pre-installed
<almoxarife> harris: for your distro is there a package called b43-cutter?
<Dr_Willis> harris: remind me to tell of you of the time i had to reinstall windows to get .net working.....
<TJ-> harris: Only if the hardware manufacturers provide drivers like they do for Windows. Broadcom have a terrible reputation for providing technical details to allow open-source drivers to be written for their hardware, which is why you are suffering with that BCM4311
<TJ-> plugwash: I'll find it for you
<Dr_Willis> Broadcom  = about the worse wifi maker out there for linux support..
<Dr_Willis> If theres a  worse one.. I dont know of it..
<harris> TJ-,  can i buy a new card
<almoxarife> harris: another option, include the headers for your kernel just in case the kernel does not support your wifi
<Dr_Willis> Can you buy a new card? You tell us.. cards can be bought yes..
<harris> for how much
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: When it works, it's great.  When they don't, they're a nightmare.  Also, their bluetooth options are pretty solid.
<Dr_Willis> harris:  i mentioned earlier seeing dongles for as low as $8    other gizmos up to $40, most likely some wifi cards are more...
<TJ-> plugwash: I see it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-en-base/+publishinghistory and if you expand the triangle against 2012-08-03 you'll see it was removed from disk as superseded on August 10th
<TJ-> plugwash: that makes me think it'll be on one of the mirror servers
<harris> what kind should i buy for hp pavilion dv6000 and how do i put it in
<Dr_Willis> harris:  usb dongle plugs right into the usb port...
<harris> no the actual card
<Dr_Willis> harris:  flip laptop over.. remove bay cover.. unplug card.. plug in new..
<harris> will anyone work
<Dr_Willis> no idea..
<lordhedgehog> I've made progress on my RAID1. bootinfoscript reports that one drive has Boot files /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi and the other has /grub/grub.cfg. Anyone know if that's why one won't boot and how to change it?
<plugwash> TJ-, finally THANK YOU
<plugwash> that publishing history page has a download link for it!
<TJ-> plugwash: Yes... I forgot to scroll down LOL
<harris> i hate linux!!!!!!!!!!!
<harris> nothing is working
<jagginess> !ops harris trolling
<ubottu> jagginess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jagginess> you just rant. that's all you do harris.
<TJ-> harris: Rather like a car... if it won't run on your preferred fuel... try other fuel or get another make/model
<harris> your a jerk  jagginess  i am only a kid
<Dr_Willis> Belkin N150 Micro Wireless USB Adapter  $13 - Hmm.. Gonna have to see how well that is supported in Linux.
<varunpr97> i guess i have that..
<Dr_Willis> harris:  act more like an adult and you will get better help.
<CookieM> harris everything works if you think
<harris> no CookieM  not my wifi
<TJ-> Most laptop internal wifi cards use a standard mini-PCI connector so you can simply plug in a replacement Wifi unit. The antenna connectors are standard
<jagginess> and not a very bright one.
<jagginess> I wonder why L.Torvalds got 600,000 euros if linux really does suck.
<Dr_Willis> harris:  and tell us exactly what have you done to try to get your wifi going? what driver are you using now for it... what other ones have you tried...
<CookieM> harris before you buy any hardware check if it is compatible with linux
<harris> dr_willis there are no drivers installed
<k1l> !rootirc > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<TJ-> Most of driver problems come from getting several versions mixed up due to the mass of contradictory tutorials
<cabotmoose> hi, i just installed ubuntu v12.04 on my early 2011 macbook pro and when I try to boot I get stuck at the penguin screen. i've let it sit for several minutes and it does not do anything. any advice?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  then you should try installing some..
<harris> what one
<varunpr97> cabotmoose: sit there fr hours :P
<VriendP> Evening
<TJ-> Doesn't jockey handle the BCM4311 ?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  from that url i pasted.. seems theres 3 to try.. bcmwl-kernel-source  is the one installed by default.
<cabotmoose> varunpr97: lol really?
<VriendP> Is it possible to get banned from EFNet by simply testing several irc clients?
<jagginess> VriendP, #freenode .
<Dr_Willis> VriendP:  we have no idea about efnet here.. this is dalnet.
<Dr_Willis> err. freenode. ;)
<VriendP> lol
<TJ-> eh? this is freenode!
<Dr_Willis> ;P made you look TJ- !
<mrdigital> help needed wrt port forwarding my zyxel for ssh
<VriendP> I'm new here. In fact, I'm new everywhere :D
<VriendP> My apologies :)
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: made me think I'd just eaten 'funny' mushrooms :p
<mrdigital> help needed wrt port forwarding my zyxel for ssh
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  your milk has expired...
<varunpr97> /msg cabotmoose
<varunpr97> in your grub menu where you can select your kernel , add the following each on a new line
<varunpr97> outb 0x728 1
<varunpr97> outb 0x710 2
<varunpr97> outb 0x740 2
<FloodBot1> varunpr97: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunpr97> outb 0x740 0
<TJ-> mrdigital: You'll need to set up a port-forwarding rule on the router to forward public tcp port 22 to the IP address of your PC at port 22
<mrdigital> thanks i have done that already still does not work
<TJ-> mrdigital: How are you testing it?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  somthing to try --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139168/dell-1390-wireless-bcm4311-ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-icon-in-unity
<mrdigital> nmap
<TJ-> mrdigital: you have openssh-server installed on the PC and listening on port 22?
<mrdigital> yes
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, reading is hard. ;-)
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, freenode!
<berefeira> broadcom is the worst, get an alfa and be happy
<mrdigital> i can connect locally but not from my public ip
<Dr_Willis> jagginess:  Luckly my IRC client talks to me..
<TJ-> mrdigital: is it possible your router refuses to forward/or is listening on port 22? Try forwarding a different port number to port 22 internally... say public 2222 to internal 22
<jagginess> mrdigital, use dyndns or somethin.. also it's possible your isp may be blocking 22, I know my isp blocks port 80
<mrdigital> i have tried everything the internet had to offer
<berefeira> TJ: it should work, i have it running on wrt-54gl
<TJ-> mrdigital: What's the exact make/model of router?
<harris> does anyone have b4311
<Dr_Willis> mrdigital:  set your router to forward some high port. like 88822 to  port 22 on the lan machine.. is also handy.
<mrdigital> how do you differentiate/tell from internal/external port to the router as my zyxel router only asks for start and end ports
<Dr_Willis> harris: have you actually Tried to do anything people have suggested? like --->   somthing to try --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139168/dell-1390-wireless-bcm4311-ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-icon-in-unity
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, noob. port# going go beyond 65536
<MonkeyDust> harris  did you check out the factoid !bcm ?
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: you're not getting me a 2nd time... I *know* port 88822 doesn't exist!
<jagginess> (or 655535 somewhere around there)
<mrdigital> yes done that too..i opened ports from 22 - 8000
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  :) ipv6 ports! ;p
<jagginess> they don't go beyond that #port
<harris> i did every you guys have said
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: can't get out of it that easily :D
<harris> last time i had to do this the code
<harris> was some modprobe
<Dr_Willis> harris:  but you said no drivers were installed.. so that sounds like you have done nothing...
<Dr_Willis> harris:  the 'history' command will show what commands you have used in the past.
<TJ-> mrdigital: What's the exact make/model of router?
<harris> the default one is in stalled
<mrdigital> zyxel p660hw t1 v3
<harris> i had to reinstall
<k1l> mrdigital: maybe better ask the (dd?)wrt support?
<mrdigital> dd?
<Dr_Willis> !info  bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6.1 (precise), package size 1174 kB, installed size 3176 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TJ-> mrdigital: you are configuring port-forwarding? Any router that does that has to accept an internal IP address to know where to forward to. The only way only-ports would work is if, in a separate config space, you set a server that is the default DMZ server
<Frostbyte> which log do I look for shutdown problems? (12.04LTS doesn't power off the machine, it stalls)
<jagginess> harris, re-installing won't fix your bcm. It's a manual intervention and I've helped people in the past on fixing it. You need the nerve to do it but you don't have it
<k1l> mrdigital: didnt you mention wrt is running on your router?
<Dr_Willis> bcmwl-kernel-source - uses the 'sta' driver.
<harris> no i had it fixed then i had to reinstall
<mrdigital> do you mean that i cant check my public ip from the same machine?
<Dr_Willis> This is when you keep notes ;)
<mrdigital> or on the same lan?
<TJ-> mrdigital: You can't do loopback tests from inside the LAN. You have to test from outside
<harris> i have the default driver on and in the top network thing in unity wifi enable dosent show up
<mrdigital> ah ok...maybe thats why @ TJ
<TJ-> mrdigital: It works... I'm on your SSH server now
<TJ-> mrdigital: ssh tj@host81-141-154-206.wlms-broadband.com
<TJ-> The authenticity of host 'host81-141-154-206.wlms-broadband.com (81.141.154.206)' can't be established.
<TJ-> ECDSA key fingerprint is 54:31:59:06:e6:1b:a8:2e:7a:25:bd:0b:13:aa:44:6b.
<mrdigital> really?? thanks
<Dr_Willis> harris:  sounds like you need to follow the directions at -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139168/dell-1390-wireless-bcm4311-ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-icon-in-unity   3 commands to cut/paste into the shell.. in the grey box...
<cc11rocks> I am on my System76, which came with (think it's a loopback partition) the hard drive having a "/" (root) partition. Is there any way I can split this up into /home, /, swap, and /boot without losing/transfering/etc any data?
<harris> where do i paste them
<mrdigital> why cant one test public ip loopback but we can do the private ip loopback?
<Dr_Willis> 'into the shell'
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TJ-> mrdigital: because of how the network packets are routed internally in the kernel.
<harris> it says it is already installed
<mrdigital> thanks by the way
<skpl^> harris: do you have a learning disability?
<harris> that is offensive
<TJ-> mrdigital: there's three main chains: INPUT, OUTPUT and FORWARD. You're wanting an INPUT on LAN to go to OUTPUT on WAN (which goes to your ISP) and then straight back in on INPUT WAN which can't be done
<harris> i dont understand computers
<TJ-> !polite
<harris> i am a kid
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<n1ckn4me09876543> out of topic, but does anybody know what Transmission BitTorrent's irc channel?  I tried transmissionbt but its empty
<mrdigital> ah i see...I had that doubt but you cleared it out thanks
<harris> TJ-,  are you saying tjat to me
<wilee-nilee> cc11rocks, Not sure why you would want a boot partition it is not needed, and makes things more complex, here is a separate home to it partition, again not really needed except upon doing a upgrade. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<k1l> !alis | n1ckn4me09876543
<ubottu> n1ckn4me09876543: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<harris> wilee-nilee,  what laptop do you have
<TJ-> skpl^ The B43 stuff gets me confused so I can only guess at how frustrated and depressed harris feels. Don't expect everyone here to be able to graps things instantly that others have spent months and years getting to know
<wilee-nilee> harris, I have two laptops and a nexus
<harris> is one hp pavilion
<wilee-nilee> no
<Endafy> ok I am installing Ubuntu on a customer's system, with an nvidia card I need to set it to nomodeset and I get grub, how do I set it to nomodeset temporarily to install the nvidia drivers?
<harris> what wifi cards do you have
<cc11rocks> wilee-nilee : Why would I not need a boot partition? I've always used them in the past. It is basically for when you want to keep the MBR (Master boot record, Windows uses this as it's default booting software which you can stick GRUB and other booting software one)
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  edit the grub boot line, (e  i recall at the grub menu)
<Frostbyte> Can anybody tell me how to troubleshoot my poweroff problem? (My 12.04LTS hangs at the loading dots instead of completelly shutting down)
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<harris> i am pissed
<harris> i need wifi
<Endafy> Dr_Willis, I see that, what do I type
<Dr_Willis> harris:  not whats so hard about running those 3 commands and rebooting to see if it worked..
<TJ-> I don't know why we don't have a Debian package that automates the B43 install steps! We have to do it manually so many times!
<cc11rocks> I plan to put Arch, Linux Mint, and another distro (testing one, not for production use), and keep Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  change 'quiet splash' to be
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  change 'quiet splash' to be 'quiet splash nomodeset'  basically
<Endafy> alright ill try that
<wilee-nilee> cc11rocks, hehe a MS bootloader aficionado, why is what I ask, grub is so more reliable and can be purged and reloaded at a whim.
<wilee-nilee> grub 2 to be specific
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I'd recommend when you free up those partitions you switch to LVM. That'll allow you give and take space for volumes and file-systems as you wish
<cc11rocks> wilee-nilee : I'm not putting MBR/Windows/other crap on this one. Could you answer my question?
<wilee-nilee> cc11rocks, I did I gave you a link to seperate your home, could you cut the attitude this is free advice.
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: the reason for a separate /boot is when you have the root fs encrypted, for example
<k1l> Frostbyte: just as a global hint: did you look in the older logs in the /var/log folder?
<Harris> I am signing in
<TJ-> It's also handy to assign about 512MB to a primary partition for /boot and the rest of the drive uses LVM
<Endafy> ok there is no quiet boot splash or anything like that
<Harris>  Love you Dr Willis
<cc11rocks> wilee-nilee : I don't have an attitude. I was merely saying I'm not going to put MBR/etc on it. Was an explanation and I would like to know why I should not use a  boot partition. I am sorry if I have offended you. This was not my intention.  I do appreciate your help in the link. I was only trying to be more clear
<Frostbyte> k1l: is there a specific log I can look into? I can reproduce the issue right now if needed, (it mostly does that when it has a little uptime)
<l3d> ok I am useing ubuntu 10.10 (yeah i know, but 12.04 is buggy as all on this machine) and since stop dual booting and was wondering if there was a way to skip the grub list and have it just boot in to 10.10
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, not mentioned except in your responses why are you telling me this?
<Endafy> why cant Ubuntu include drivers it already contains non-free software?
<Dr_Willis> wow.. and i told him a half hr+ ago.. to follow that url...
<phirestalker> How do I put a shortcut to a shared folder shared via apple file sharing?
<Endafy> it causes so many issues
<Dr_Willis> Legal reasons for a lot of them.
<Dr_Willis> lack of disk space for another.
<cc11rocks> TJ- Am I to use LVM because GRUB can only recognize a certain number of partitions?
<varunpr97> ubuntu doesnt have non-free software...
<phirestalker> drag and drop create link didn't work
<harris> Dr_Willis,  i love you it worked
<varunpr97> i guess u need to enable repos fr that
<Endafy> Dr_Willis, the EULA from the nvidia drivers specifically say that you can
<k1l> Frostbyte: dmesg and syslog. but the get rotated and renamed after the reboot. so its dmesg.0  or dmesg.1 etc
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: you said "cc11rocks, Not sure why you would want a boot partition it is not needed, and makes things more complex,"
<Endafy> Dr_Willis, would you like me to find it for you specifically?
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  i dont really care...
<namoamitabuddha> varunpr97: ubuntu doesn't have non-free software -- I don't think so.
<zykotick9> varunpr97: LOL - that's funny "ubuntu doesnt have non-free software"
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: Sorry.
<Endafy> well then why cant the drivers be included
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, right and that is not you eh. ;)
<Endafy> it makes installations a pita
<TJ-> huh?
<cc11rocks> TJ- wilee-nilee I plan to use ext4 for all of my partitions...
<varunpr97> not everyone wants the drivers
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Having /boot/ on a separate partition is different from installing grub's boot sector to a partition. If you install grub's boot sector anywhere, it should go in the MBR (not in a partition boot record).
<TJ-> cc11rocks: put them inside LVM... you'll regret it if you don't
<varunpr97> for eg. ati users may nt want d nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> The  noveau drivers work good enough for my 5 nvidia systems now.. i sometimes go for several days  or weeks befor i realize im not using the nvidia drivers.
<Endafy> 2.1.2 Linux/FreeBSD Exception. Notwithstanding the foregoing terms of Section 2.1.1, SOFTWARE designed exclusively for use on the Linux or FreeBSD operating systems, or other operating systems derived from the source code to these operating systems, may be copied and redistributed, provided that the binary files thereof are not modified in any way (except for unzipping of compressed files).   <-I see no legal issues
<Squareape> Endafy, no problem here, no drivers needed for first boot
<Dr_Willis> thost that had an issue. i use nomodeset, to get to a basic desktop to install the drivers.
<cc11rocks> I always thought LVM was for server stuff (I put it in the RAID category of stuff)...Is it easy to set up the LVM?
<Endafy> Squareape, I need to look up how to nomodeset just to get Ubuntu to boot on Nvidia systems
<Frostbyte> k1l: dmesg only speaks about some mismatches, whereas I don't see anything specific on the syslog.. is there anything I can grep it with?
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  from the live cd? or an instralled system?
<phirestalker> Is there a way to put a shortcut on the desktop to an apple file sharing shared folder? drag and drop make link didn't work
<Squareape> Endafy, yes let's talk about real problems
<Endafy> from an installed system
<Endafy> it is a real problem
<namoamitabuddha> Endafy: It could be attached in kernel parameters.
<Dr_Willis> Endafy:  you see the grub menu when you boot up?
<Squareape> details please ;)
<Endafy> yes I do
<Endafy> I cant boot to desktop
<namoamitabuddha> Endafy: As Dr_Willis said, edit the kernel parameters in grub menu.
<Endafy> I CANT
<Endafy> I DONT KNOW THE COMMAND TO PUT IN
<Dr_Willis> should be a line you edit (hit e at the grub menu) similer to -> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-10-generic root=UUID=96db155e-8d35-4766-8719-7af79fc82eac ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Dr_Willis> You add nomodeset btween the quiet splash  words...
<sportsfreund> hello guys
<aronline> how i install cairo dock applets
<Endafy> ok ill try that
<sportsfreund> can somebody help me with mey dualboot problem?
<Dr_Willis> thats what i said to do earlier... ;)
<Endafy> so it will be at the end of linix-kernel-(numbers).whatever
<Endafy> ?
<Endafy> this shit shouldnt happen on an LTS
<Dr_Willis> ....    You add nomodeset between the quiet splash  words...
<Dr_Willis> or right after 'splash' ;)
<kevincheri> has anybody have ptunnel exp here?
<Endafy> ok ill try again
<namoamitabuddha> Endafy: Maybe F2 or another key.
<kevincheri> this is from my local machine, trying to achieve a SSH via the tunnel
<Dr_Willis> 'quiet splash nomodeset'
<sportsfreund> I had win 7 on a ssd first and installed ubuntu 12.04 on another hdd after
<kevincheri> [inf]: Ping proxy is listening in privileged mode.
<kevincheri> [vbs]: Sending proxy request.
<kevincheri> [vbs]: Out of order. Expected: 0  Got: 2  Inserted: 2 (cur = 0)
<kevincheri> [vbs]: Out of order. Expected: 0  Got: 3  Inserted: 3 (cur = 0)
<kevincheri> [vbs]: Out of order. Expected: 1  Got: 5  Inserted: 5 (cur = 1)
<TaJMoX> Help! Re-sizing windows is a pain! I only get like 1 pixel to grab the side of a window when I want to resize it.. Can I make this threshold greater? Maybe 4 pixels?
 * Dr_Willis wonders why that is so hard to understand..
<namoamitabuddha> Endafy: Bottom of the grub menu, there's some explanation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cc11rocks> !lvm | cc11rocks
<ubottu> cc11rocks, please see my private message
<sportsfreund> who can I ask because of dualboot problem?
<harris> how do i get num lock to turn on at boot
<namoamitabuddha> sportsfreund: Just ask your questions here.
<TJ-> harris: That is normally an option in the BIOS menus
<phirestalker> Is there a way to put a shortcut on the desktop to an apple file sharing shared folder? drag and drop make link didn't work
<sportsfreund> I had win 7 (64) installed first on a ssd and then ubuntu 12.04 at another hdd
<sportsfreund> I can boot ubuntu without problem
<Dr_Willis> harris:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/17207/numlock-turned-on-on-boot-up
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, have you looked at ptunnel --help
<harris> i had to download a terminal  last time TJ-
<cc11rocks> TJ- Can I put LVM "behind" my current partitions (set it up with my current stuff) without having to start from scratch? Or is this implied?
<sportsfreund> but when i want to boot win 7 there is a error
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/155679/how-to-enable-numlock-at-boot-time-for-login-screen
<cc11rocks> harris - Ubuntu and most Linux distros come with Bash or other terminals
<Squareape> sportsfreund, what error
<sportsfreund> it says "error unknown filesystem grub rescue"
<sportsfreund> when I boot the hdd through entering the bios
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Yes you can. It can take a bit of shuffling to move the space initially, but you end up in an ideal situation with sda1 as your /boot ext3 and then sda2 as an LVM physical volume which contains the volume group which contains many logical volumes
<kevincheri> @wethepeople: yea, it didnt help
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, type 'ptunnel --debug' in terminal see what that does
<Jordan_U> sportsfreund: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<kevincheri> client?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sportsfreund
<ubottu> sportsfreund: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, are you running it from the terminal or gui
<kevincheri> from the terminal
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, start a new instance and type without quotes "ptunnel --debug"
<kevincheri> from the logs it  looks like the connection is establishing, but just its not completing
<cc11rocks> TJ- so the LVM is basically a way to manage the size of your discs...Sort of like an advanced version of GRUB?
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Grub has nothing to do with managing disk size. It's a bootloader.
<kevincheri> WeThePeople, dont even thing there is such an option
<kevincheri> $ ptunnel --debug
<kevincheri> ptunnel v 0.71.
<kevincheri> Usage:   ptunnel ..
<endafy> thank you Dr_Willis
<endafy> I appreciate your help in resolving my issue
<Dr_Willis> if you use nomodeset on the installer live cd - i belive it auto-ads it to the grub configs on theinstalled system
<endafy> no it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> ive definiatly seen it do it..
<Dr_Willis> ive had to remove it befor.
<endafy> right due to it overheating
<endafy> but I promise it wasnt there
<endafy> it kept going to the black screen with blinking cursor
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, this might help if you use eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151698/
<Jordan_U> sportsfreund: Do you understand my request for boot info script output?
<kevincheri> checking
<cc11rocks> Okay, that was a bad anology. GRUB gives you an "overview" of the images, partitions, and such through it's menu. LVM gives you an "overview" of the images, allows you to manage the partitions, and such. This is what I meant like an advanced version of GRUB. Does GRUB  go above or below the LVM (inside LVM or outside)?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: No, not like GRUB at all. You can resize LVM volumes easily and use the free space for other volumes
<kyle__> cc11rocks: LVM as in logical volume management?  Outside
<endafy> where is the grub config file?
<cc11rocks> kyle__ yes
<Jordan_U> kyle__: /boot/ can be on LVM.
<endafy> I want to make sure its not there anymore
<kyle__> cc11rocks: Grub undertsands enough of filesystems, partitions, guid partitions and lvm to open those up, pull the kernel, etc.
<kyle__> Jordan_U: Yes it can.  But not on a mirrored lvm I found.
<Dr_Willis> endafy:  'on the fly' edits like you did via 'e' do NOT get saved to the grub configs
<endafy> oh ok
<endafy> thanks for all your help
<Jordan_U> kyle__: Please file a bug report about that then.
<Dr_Willis> endafy:  thats sort of a main feature of the method. :)
<cc11rocks> So two partitions : /boot and lvm. GRUB looks through LVM partition to find images and such in the partition. It then launches these. The LVM partition is there to be able to manage these images and partitions.
<cc11rocks> Correct?
<endafy> right
<endafy> nice feature I appreciate that
<namoamitabuddha> ed1703: You can edit /etc/default/grub to save these settings.
<namoamitabuddha> endafy: up.
<kyle__> Jordan_U: K.  I'll have to duplicate it first in 12.04, since I found that out with 11.04.
<endafy> I am trying to install Ubuntu on like 300+ systems for sale and for people and anything with an Nvidia 4xx and 5xx card do this
<TJ-> cc11rocks: No... GRUB looks in sda1 and finds the boot menu and the kernels and initial ram disks. It loads one of the kernels which then gets to the /etc/fstab file and mounts the LVMs as defined
#ubuntu 2012-08-17
<cc11rocks> TJ- What if I was using one kernel for one OS and another for another?
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: You don't need a separate partition for /boot/. It can be in a logical volume (it can even just be a directory in your root filesystem, which itself can be stored in an LVM logical volume).
<TJ-> cc11rocks: For example, on the HD in this laptop I have around 12 LVM file-systems defined. I use them for testing new versions of Ubuntu and different architectures. Once they are no longer needed, I return their space to the free pool so I can reuse it
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, did you type ptunnel --debug ?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: If you want Windows on there too, you'd need to use another primary partition (e.g. sda3) for that.
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Different OSs/distributions need to have their own /boot/ directories. Trying to share /boot/ between multiple distributions is a bad idea.
<TJ-> cc11rocks: otherwise, all Linux's can do LVM
<cc11rocks> TJ- No Windows for me
<kevincheri> there seems no such option, "debug"
<sportsfreund> hey guys
<sportsfreund> I downloaded the bootinfoscript
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, copy and paste this>>> ptunnel --debug  <<<
<sportsfreund> but when i entered the "sudo..." command it says "cannot find file or directory
<kevincheri> root@Lynx:~# ptunnel --debug
<kevincheri> ptunnel v 0.71.
<kevincheri> Usage:   ptunnel -p <addr> -lp <port> -da <dest_addr> -dp <dest_port> [-m max_tunnels] [-v verbosity] [-f logfile]
<kevincheri>          ptunnel [-m max_threads] [-v verbosity] [-c <device>]
<kevincheri>      -p: Set address of peer running packet forwarder. This causes
<FloodBot1> kevincheri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cc11rocks> So : LVM > OS (/boot, /, /home) && OS2 (/boot, /, home) && OS3 (/boot, /, home) && etc if they are all ext4? GRUB kicks through the LVM and allows choice of /boot partition to choose?
<Jordan_U> sportsfreund: Follow the directions @ http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ .
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<cc11rocks> That's a hierarchical style I did in case you can't figure it out. The LVM is at the top, which is followed at the bottom by all the OS's and their components
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Well I've always managed with one partition for /boot/ across several Linux OSes, but if Jordan_U knows of problems then it would be best to put the '/boot/' for each flavour separately
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Yes, but having a separate logical volume for /boot/ is pointless in this case. It would make more sense to have OS1 (/, /home) && OS2 (/, /home) && OS3 (/, /home). For that matter, I would just do OS1 (/) && OS2 (/) && OS3 (/).
<TJ-> cc11rocks: depends if you want to do lots of testing of different OS, or are going to settle to one or two
<cc11rocks> Can the OS's access other OS's /home dir(s) if it was like the OS1(/, /home) && OS2(/, home), etc?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: And if you're testing them, it's much easier inside virtual machines
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, make sure you run sudo
<kevincheri> I am running a sRoot
<Jordan_U> TJ-: There's no easy way to tell which kernel belongs to which distribution, so if you use grub-mkconfig/update-grub (rather than writing your grub.cfg manually) you will get entries for example that have Ubuntu set to boot with one of your Debian kernels.
<cc11rocks> TJ- I plan to have 3 installed
<cc11rocks> and at least one for testing
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I don't get that problem - but then again I've customised /etc/grub.d/
<cc11rocks> GRUB isn't on root is it?
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Yes, they can access the other distributions' /home/ directory with or without the home directory being stored on a separate logical volume. You really seem to be separating things without any reason.
<cc11rocks> If so, that would make a whole lot of sense. I always thought it was on boot
<WeThePeople> kevincheri, what distro do you use?
<kevincheri> Kubuntu 11.10
<kevincheri> will try with the GUI
<kevincheri> I have tried on a diff VPS and it works
<cc11rocks> I want to keep my home and root partitions separate as I have found different DE's inferfere with each other
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Grub's boot sector is installed to the Master Boot Record, and its configuration file (grub.cfg) and modules are stored in /boot/grub/. If you don't have a separate /boot/ partition then the /boot/grub/ directory is simply a directory on your root filesystem (which is perfectly normal).
<TJ-> cc11rocks: grub is 2/3 things generally. It is 384 bytes of  boot-strap code in sector 0 of the boot device... it is several 512-bytes sectors from sector 1 to the first partition, containing bootloader code sufficient to find the /boot/ partition and hand off to that. Then it's the modules in /boot/grub/ that draw and configure the GRUB menu and hand over to the OS kernels
<cc11rocks> At least on the same /home dir
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Please try to use more clear language. Do you want these distributions to all share the same /home/ volume or do you want each distribution to have its own /home/ separate from the others (so that they don't interfere with each other).
<cc11rocks> Separate (Hence, OS1 (/home, /) && OS2(/home, /)... etc in my original layout
<cc11rocks> )
<mirak> there is a lot of tearing in the movies when Xorg composite extension is enabled
<mirak> when will that be fixed ???
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: I think I understand your confusion then. Read the following sentence carefully: One of the main reasons that people keep /home/ in a separate partition/volume is so that they *can* share it between multiple distributions.
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: If you keep /home/ as part of your root filesystem, then it will *not* be shared between distributions. Each distribution will have their own /home/ directory (which is part of their own root fileystem) and will ignore the other distributions' home directories.
<zykotick9> cc11rocks: fyi - sharing /home between distro/releases can cause problems if versions of software is different
<cc11rocks> So : MBR > GRUB > LVM > OS1 (/ > "GRUB conf1") && OS2 (/ > "GRUB conf2") && OS3 (/ > "GRUB conf3") //Still discussing /home so I left it out for now
<sportsfreund> how can i post the Result.txt?
<cc11rocks> I want the disto's to be able to ACCESS each others /home dir, not use it
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: Any distribution can access any directory of any of the other distributions, no matter what you do.
<sportsfreund> how can I post the result.txt?
<Jordan_U> sportsfreund: Open it in a text editor and copy and paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then post the URL for the paste here.
<cc11rocks> I have to go eat but So : MBR > GRUB > LVM > OS1 (/home, / > "GRUB conf1") && OS2 (/home, / > "GRUB conf2") && OS3 (/home, / > "GRUB conf3") should work for what I want to do correct?
<histo1> !paste | sportsfreund
<ubottu> sportsfreund: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sportsfreund> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1151726/
<rexis> does anyone know how to pop up channel list in Quasel irc
<soliloquy1> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu, but would like to get Unity's global menu. How do I do this?
<cc11rocks> If you do not paste soon, I'll read it when I come back. Thank you SO very much for your help guys! Very patient people and I appreciate it :)
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: I am almost certain that the ideal configuration for you is to have only one partition/logical volume  for each distribution (or two if you count the swap partition).
<sportsfreund> I posted the URL (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1151726/)
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks: So OS1 will have 1 partition / logical volume containing '/' (and everything will go inside that) and OS2 will have a different partition/logical volume containing its '/' (and everything of OS2 will go inside that), etc. Do you understand?
<sportsfreund> now how can i boot win 7 again?
<histo1> cc11rocks: the other distros should be able to mount your other home partitions
<soliloquy1> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu, but would like to get Unity's global menu. How do I do this?
<sportsfreund> anyone still there to help me out?
<sportsfreund> I posted the "result.txt" through http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1151726/
<sportsfreund> and i want to boot win 7 again
<blaggard> solilo, have you tried looking around for extensions?
<histo> sportsfreund: do you get a grub menu when your system boots or what happens?
<sportsfreund> @ histo: when  i dont enter the bios menu, it simply starts ubuntu without asking
<sportsfreund> when I boot the SSD through entering the bios menu it says "error unknown filesystem grub rescue"
<histo> sportsfreund: are you booting to the ubuntu cd still? or off the hard drive?
<nejode> sportsfreund, do you want to retain the ubuntu install?
<laumonier> hi what is the name of compatibilty package between i386 and amd 64?
<sportsfreund> I boot from the hard drive
<histo> sportsfreund: can you paste /etc/default/grub file please
<sportsfreund> and I want to keep ubuntu (not sure what "retain" means)
<histo> sportsfreund: it looks like grub isn't aware that windows is on the second hard drive is the issue
<histo> !grub2 | sportsfreund
<ubottu> sportsfreund: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sportsfreund> @ ubotto: i installed win 7 first and after that ubuntu
<sportsfreund> @ histo : how can I find the default grub file in ubuntu 12.04?
<histo> sportsfreund: pastebin the output of sudo update-grub && cat /etc/default/grub
<histo> sportsfreund: also you have grub installed on both sda and sdb
<sportsfreund> after sudo grub-update it says:
<sportsfreund> Generating grub.cfg ...
<histo> sportsfreund: just pastebin the results
<sportsfreund> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1151741/
<aguitel> i am using nouveau driver and the window blink sometimes ,how fix this?
<histo> sportsfreund: yea it's not seeing windows on /dev/sdb
<sportsfreund> how can i fix it?
<datruth_> how can I kill a proc that wont die?
<histo> sportsfreund: hold up trying to find a fix
<histo> datruth_: kill -9 pid
<datruth_> yes that doesn't work
<datruth_> it  just stays there
<datruth_> wait I think it finally died
<datruth_> histo: can I use something other than dolphine? it seems to crash everyday
<histo> datruth_: you can use whatever you want
<sportsfreund> @histo: i didnt define one hard drive as master and the as slave / raid...maybe thats the problem
<hstry> how do I get unlimited bash history? google said to put "unset HISTFILESIZE" and "export HISTSIZE=300000" in .bashrc, but that doesn't work.
<nejode> sportsfreund, if you boot fron the live CD... cant you see your windows install?
<soliloquy1> I can't launch myunity; help please?
<blaggard> so would this be the place to ask about some new hardware I am considering?
<histo> sportsfreund: cna you see the windows drive in ubuntu?
<histo> sportsfreund: and are the sata drives or ide drives?
<blaggard> I have some concerns regarding ubuntu 12.04
<sportsfreund> yes i can see windows drive in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> soliloquy1, fresh install can you give some info.
<blaggard> soliloquy, do you get an error message?
<sportsfreund> under "devices"
<kingnebex> can ny 1 help me i want to unlock a modem
<aguitel> i am using nouveau driver and the window blink sometimes ,how fix this?
<maze> Hey!
<lauratika> any good idea to have an auto vpn conection script?... when vpn drops will conect automatically
<TJ-> hstry: Do "man bash" and then search down to the HISTORY section using / then ^HISTORY and press Enter
<TJ-> lauratika: openvpn will do that for you
<histo> sportsfreund: you need to gksu /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<histo> sportsfreund: in there put the following at the bottom
<lauratika> i installed already but oew to a bug connect automatically wont work.
<blaggard> how bad is the hit on battery life in 12.04?
<TaJMoX> Help! Re-sizing windows is a pain! I only get like 1 pixel to grab the side of a window when I want to resize it.. Can I make this threshold greater? Maybe 4 pixels?
<nejode> sportsfreund, this is a little bit old, but the last post is from october 2011, maybe it'll help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/459054
<maze> How do I watch netflix on ubuntu...?
<blaggard> if one were using a laptop?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity partition step does not show some hard drives" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> lauratika: what bug is that? I use openvpn had never had an issue with reconnects
<rafael_oliveira> hi
<maze> hi
<TJ-> maze: You don't. Netflix requires Microsoft Silverlight DRM. Best option is a virtual machine with MS Windows installed in
<blaggard> hi?
<maze> ok thanks tj
<blaggard> Maze, go get virtualbox for ubuntu
<sinfuzi0n> Whats the Ubuntu random channel for just hanging out/bsing?
<blaggard> how much horsepower do you have to work with?
<TJ-> blaggard: or just use the kernel's own KVM with Virtual Machine Manager
<TJ-> sinfuzi0n: ubuntu-social
<histo> sportsfreund: Sorry gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom  and add these contents to the bottom of the file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1151759/  then save and sudo update-grub and reboot
<blaggard> TJ: I had no idea that was there...
<histo> sinfuzi0n: ubuntu-offtopic you mean?
<TJ-> blaggard: It's well hidden :)
<nejode> sportsfreund, http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<sportsfreund> but I dont have win xp
<sportsfreund> I have win 7
<sinfuzi0n> I'm not sure, either or.
<sinfuzi0n> =)
<sportsfreund> (64bit)
<sinfuzi0n> What client with a GUI do you guys recommend for IRC? I'm just getting back into linux again to learn Python, but ircII just isn't cutting it for me right now
<lauratika> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/280571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280571 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager does not auto-connect to VPNs marked "Connect Automatically"" [Medium,Triaged]
<lauratika> there you go TJ-
<TJ-> sinfuzi0n: xchat
<sinfuzi0n> Thanks, TJ
<randomDude1> i'm looking for a way to re-enable "copy date" from the date widget on the panel
<TJ-> lauratika: ah! I don't use network-manager to make the connections; I have it set directly as an /etc/openvpn/xxxx.conf files
<lauratika> yeah but i need the keyring thingy bit of a pain in the ars*
<cc11rocks> I am back. TJ- Wouldn't using a LVM for each distro ruin the purpose of LVMs? Or have all the LVM's under a single LVM?
<maze> Whats a good way to learn python to make ubuntu desktop apps?
<kamilo> hello
<maze> Hi Kamilo!
<HELP> My X server won't work anymore. I didn't change anything and I can't get in to X
<sportsfreund> @histo: nothing changed unfortunately
<TJ-> cc11rocks: You misunderstand. LVM is the term for Logical Volume Management. That consists of three layers: Physical Volumes (PV), Volume Groups (VG) and Logical Volumes (LV). physical disks/partitions are tagged as PVs. PVs are attached to VGs. LVs are assigned from the free space available in a VG. The LVs have file-systems inside them
<soliloquy1> MyUnity isn't launching. Why not?
<sportsfreund> I did everything exactly like u said
<TJ-> soliloquy1: It went out for launch maybe? :p
<maze> lo
<maze> lol
<soliloquy1> TJ-: I'm sorry - what do you mean?
<cc11rocks> TJ- Oh, I see...So I was asking the wrong questions most of the time, right?
<TJ-> soliloquy1: You'll have to provide much more information than that if we're going to answer that :D
<nejode> sportsfreund, http://askubuntu.com/questions/125191/another-windows-7-entry-missing-from-grub2-question
<kingnebex> i cant open my trash...can any 1 plz help
<TJ-> cc11rocks: not so much, you were focusing on how to use the LVs which is what you should be focusing on
<TJ-> cc11rocks: but it helps to understand how they are managed
<soliloquy1> JT-: I installed it and Unity (on a Xubuntu install) - Unity 3d Session launches fine. When I try to launch myunity, I get this error" "This application has raised an unexpected error and must abort. [6] Type mismatch: wanted Integer, got String instead. MDesktop.?.0"
<th0r> kingnebex: check the ownership and permissions on ~/.local.share/Trash
<vico_> hola
<soliloquy1> Additionally, I'd like to make that pesky launcher bar go away; I run a dock and don't need/want it. AT ALL.
<maze> Do I need antivirus for my windows virtual machine on ubuntu?
<vico_> como configurar mi monitor en ubuntu ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> cc11rocks: the usual processs is "pvcreate /dev/sdXY" then "vgcreate MyVGName /dev/sdXY" then "lvcreate --size 10G --name boot MyVGName"
<cc11rocks> TJ- MBR > GRUB > LVM && /swap > PV > VG > (LV1 [/, /home]) && (LV2 [/, /home]) && (LV3[/, /home]) && (LV4[/, /home])
<TJ-> cc11rocks: then you'd repeat the "lvcreate..." step for each LV you want to assign that will contain a file-system (ext4 or whatever)
<soliloquy1> vico_: #ubuntu-es por favor
<TJ-> cc11rocks: You can put swap in an LV too
<cc11rocks> TJ- But wouldn't it better to just put it outside, since it can be used as a "general system" part (similar to the GRUB)? I'm talking about purely psycological/understanding
<cc11rocks> And you would only have to use the space for SWAP once
<TJ-> cc11rocks: If it is inside an LV you can always shrink/expand it in future if needed
<soliloquy1> vico__: ayuda en espanol es en #ubuntu-es
<vico_> ok
<TJ-> cc11rocks: e.g. you double the RAM and need to double the swap to store the hibernate image
<cc11rocks> TJ- MBR > GRUB > LVM > PV > VG > (LV1 [/, /home]) && (LV2 [/, /home]) && (LV3[/, /home]) && (LV4[/, /home]) && /swap
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I reckon you should take a uni course on LVM - you'd get a distinction :P
<cc11rocks> Would  /swap have to also be in a LV?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: it doesn't have to be in an LV... it could be in a primary partition on the hard drive, but then its fixed for ever in place
<cc11rocks> University course? I'm still in HS :(
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Go to top of the class then. I know many sys-admins can't get their head around LVM!
<cc11rocks> But if it was in the LVM, it would have to be in an LV?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I won't confuse you with LVM+RAID :p
<cc11rocks> I understand the basics of RAID (more than LVM at least :P)
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Yes. All assignments are done in LVs. They are like partitions on raw hard disks
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Try getting your head around LVM+RAID+encryption ... that is fun for a weekend :)
<cc11rocks> TJ- Hopefully final : MBR > GRUB > LVM && /swap > PV > VG > (LV1 [/, /home]) && (LV2 [/, /home]) && (LV3[/, /home]) && (LV4[/, /home]) && (LV5[/swap])
<cc11rocks> And I could add/remove LV's as neccessary, as well as change the size of each LV and partition inside eachh LV, correct?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: You have two swaps there. You only need one of them.
<gav> Hi, is there a command to terminate all programs?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: yes, that's correct... the beauty of LVM
<cc11rocks> Oh crap...I was editing that from earlier, forgot to remove it sorry
<cc11rocks> TJ- MBR > GRUB > LVM > PV > VG > (LV1 [/, /home]) && (LV2 [/, /home]) && (LV3[/, /home]) && (LV4[/, /home]) && (LV5[/swap])
<gav> hello
<TJ-> gav: see "man telinit" and look at runlevel 1
<zykotick9> gav: "sudo shutdown -h now" ;)
<gav> to terminate all programs?
<cc11rocks> And how to move current sys to LVM? And it needs to be separated since everything is on "/" (it came like this, didn't/wouldn't have set it up like this)?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: looks good to me. I always have one LV for "/home/all/" and in that I put directories to mount shared LVs like VirtualMachine, BackUp, Media, SourceCode, Projects and so on
<gav> thank you
<TJ-> cc11rocks: doing the actual conversion is the hard part... you have to shrink what you have first. The best way is from a liveCD image
<jagosix> Hello People
<imyoulanda> hello
<cc11rocks> It's ~100GB or so...It's a 750GB drive, and with formatting above 600GB...So shrink, create LVM and such, then what?
<jagosix> can anyone help me with  Respondus LockDown Browser Installation in linux ?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: so you'd do a "resize2fs /dev/sdXY 12G" for instance, to shrink sdaXY to 12Gigabytes. Then you'd shrink the partition sdXY. You can do that using gparted, the graphical partition editor
<jagosix> ubuntu
<cc11rocks> TJ- You are nuts using your time to teach n00bs (like me). I really do appreciate it. How did you learn this stuff (college?)?
<om_rahul> pls can anyone pls suggest me good dvd burner and copier for ubuntu
<TJ-> cc11rocks: with the LVs created copy the file-system in sdXY (your existing primary partition) into on of the LVs, then get GRUB and the fstab correctly set up
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Nope. Just by doing it myself, and reading the manuals
<cc11rocks> Wow. You are very intelligent or/and have a TON of time
<TJ-> cc11rocks: :p
<TJ-> cc11rocks: It's more that I won't take no for an answer... I'll keep on banging my head at it
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04...which jre from the package manager for this distro
<TJ-> moes: check on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cc11rocks> TJ- So once I do all of that run a grub-update or what?
<cc11rocks> From LiveCD?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: do that all from liveCD or live USB stick, whichever is easier
<TJ-> cc11rocks: then once it's done boot the new layout
<cc11rocks> TJ- But that WOULD be how I update the grub & fstab, correct?
<jagosix> om_rahul - i use Nero Linux . I laso use imgburn via Crossover linux.
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Yes
<cc11rocks> TJ- GRUB just autofinds everything? Recursive search on everything?
<cc11rocks> When running grub-update*
<TJ-> cc11rocks: It ought to, yes
<cc11rocks> TJ- well, thank you again for your patience and help :D
<om_rahul> jagosix, thanks
<jagosix> k3b  is ok at times.
<jagosix> can anyone help me with my problem?
<jagosix> my linux ubuntu problem
<Jagst3r15> in gedit can you view ftp in the left column then push changes via it?
<Jagst3r15> or is that not possible
<Allan_> guys. i seem to not be getting any sound with nvidia hdmi audio
<Allan_> been trying for hours
<Allan_> pulling what little hair out i left'
<Allan_> anyone ran into these issuesim using the gt210, themodule is hda-snd-intel
<jagosix> Allan - I feel your pain
<Allan_> jagosix, you used hdmi audio before?
<jagosix> tried to , but i hope  you get better help here than i did.
<nwilson5> ERROR:  data type text[] has no default operator class for access method "gist"
<nwilson5> oops wrong chan
<jagosix> I need help with  Respondus LockDown Browser Installation in ubuntu linux.
<somsip> jagosix: that's not a commonly used app looking at it. Maybe you should be askingo f their tech support team
<TJ-> jagosix: You should ask their Support team
<TaJMoX> Help please: When trying to re-size a window, there is only like a 1 pixel threshold, so it's hard for me to grab the side of the window to re-size it. Any way to change this to like 4 pixels?
<TJ-> TaJMoX: what version of Ubuntu? I used to have that problem but it seems to have got better (or I've got more accurate) in 12.04
<TaJMoX> TJ 12.04
<TaJMoX> The window borders are like 1 pixel wide ><
<TJ-> TaJMoX: hmmm... not sure if its possible to widen the frame/grab wdith
<jagosix> Sytem settings mouse and touchpad TJ
<TaJMoX> I used to use XFCE and didn't have that problem
<TJ-> TaJMoX: I believe it's a "Unity thing"
<TaJMoX> TJ I'm pretty sure it's a GNOME window manager thing
<TJ-> TaJMoX: though I have no idea how you'd grab the borders if using a touch screen!
<TaJMoX> TJ I'm using a regular mouse. I find it's easier to grab from the lower right corner, there seems to be like a 10 pixel area there.
<TaJMoX> But if I want to grab by the left or top side, it's tough. TJ
<TaJMoX> With Compiz installed, it's easy to ALT+MOUSE3 to resize... but compiz doesn't work well on this computer
<Jagst3r15> I just regenerated the thumbnails and it's still screwed up...odd
<Jagst3r15> wrong chat..
<TJ-> TaJMoX: I see that as an alternative, Alt+middle mouse-drag will work
<benjo> TJ, also have that problem using xfce 4.10, but the top corners have a larger threshold
<con-man> hey so I'
<TaJMoX> TJ oh it seems to work without compiz ... haha I thought it was just...nvm
<TaJMoX> Wow.
<con-man> hey so I've decided to run with unity, but I don't like the sidebar on both monitors, any way to have it on just the one?
<TaJMoX> benjo in xfce I seem to remember it being easy to make the window borders larger
<TJ-> con-man: There's a PPA I used to use, that contains a patched unity that only uses one screen. But not sure if it is still current
<histo> TaJMoX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/878198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878198 in metacity (Ubuntu Precise) "Difficult to grab window borders in unity-2d" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<histo> TaJMoX: there are fixes posted there
<con-man> TJ-, reluctant to use a hack, can it be done in the settings somehow?
<TaJMoX> Thanks histo
<TaJMoX> con-man I've seen it somewhere in some setting ... I recently installed 12.04
<histo> con-man: all settings > displays you can choose to have the launcher on all displays
<TaJMoX> There ya go =)
<con-man> histo, you'll be glad to hear I've ditched the cube
<TaJMoX> HELP: In Mouse Settings, acceleration and sensitivity are set to 0, and changing it does nothing to change my mouse cursor speed
<TaJMoX> By "set to 0" I mean the slider is all the way at low
<Montanhax2> just discovered i have the same problem...
<TJ-> con-man: not that I know of, and I looked hard
<Montanhax2> hey Taj
<Montanhax2> slide the "sensivity" up
<jpkx> [hi]..
<jpkx> i thinked be the alone awake
<TaJMoX> Montanhax2 It does nothing to affect my mouse cursor's speed
<TaJMoX> Nor touchpad.
<Erin> I rebooted after installing some updates and now I have no X windows. My xorg.conf has not changed and restarting lightdm does not help, do I need to re-install ?
<TaJMoX> Thankfully, my mouse and touchpad speeds are OK, but I'd like to fine-tune them.
<TJ-> Erin: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TaJMoX> =( xorg is broken.... has been for a while (in terms of stability/graphics compatibility)
<Erin> TJ-, im not an expert in log files here is mine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151808
<TaJMoX> If installing updates kills your GUI, the OS you have chosen has major issues.
<TaJMoX> The pros out weigh the cons however =)
<TaJMoX> Operating systems are in their infancy still. But ... hate to say it, other OS'es don't do that.
<zykotick9> Erin: FYI you usinally want to check for an EE (error) in xorg.X.log - you don't have any :|
<zykotick9> s/usinally/usually/
<Erin> I really need my GUI back any ideas? all I did was update
<Erin> can I completely reinstall Xorg somehow ?
<TaJMoX> Erin: Easier to re-install Ubuntu
<Erin> TaJMoX, not really...
<TaJMoX> Than re-install xorg? Yes..
<TaJMoX> If it was a fresh install anyways, why not?
<Erin> it was not. I had everything just the way I like it. and If I do a fresh install and update again who is to say the issue wont come back
<TaJMoX> Ohhh I thought you said it was fresh install
<_DanN_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<TaJMoX> _DanN_ the man
<Erin> yea that did not help ;-(
<_DanN_> I might be wrong with package though
<zykotick9> Erin: these sort of issues (breaking from updates) is not uncommon with ubuntu.  with other distros it's unheard of...
<TaJMoX> I've been away from Linux for 6 years, I feel so nooby.
<_DanN_> do you have access to this xorg*log file ?
<_DanN_> .. sorry I wasn't following discussion ..
<TJ-> Erin: From that log it isn't clear why it is closing. Something is causing the X server to close cleanly as soon as it starts
<Erin> _DanN_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151808
<TaJMoX> startx
<Erin> I don't even know why I updated when everything was working good.
<TaJMoX> error?
<kris_Rock> test..
<TaJMoX> kris_Rock PASS!
<Erin> startx says the user isnt authorized
<Erin> if id o it with sudo it uses the wrong file....
<cc11rocks> Erin - sudo startx
<zykotick9> Erin: are you logged in as root, or using sudo?
<_DanN_> omg ... sudo for startx ?
<TJ-> Erin: show me "/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log". you'll need to use "sudo" to get to it since it's root-only
<Erin> i am logged in as a regular user,
<shawny> Can someone give me a quick explanation why I can't 'put' to the tftp server on my ubuntu 12.04, but I can get fine?
<Erin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151818/
<TJ-> shawny: permissions?
<Erin> this is really frustrating..........
<TJ-> Erin: [+0.75s] DEBUG: Failed to start greeter
<shawny> drwxrwxrwx   2 nobody root   4096 Aug 16 21:23 tftpboot
<Erin> TJ-, alright, whats that mean ?>
<TJ-> Erin: show me /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<shawny> is it the root group that is doing it?
<_DanN_> ps -ef | grep X
<zykotick9> TJ-: what is greeter?
<TJ-> shawny: which package are you using to provide the tftpd ?
<shawny> I installed xinetd
<Erin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151821
<TJ-> Erin: rror writing X authority: Error writing to file: No space left on device
<shawny> with tftpd and tftp
<TJ-> Erin: There's your problem. out of disk space
<_DanN_> lol :-)
<TaJMoX> Erin's problem is GDM
<Erin> rofl!!
<Erin> LMFAO.
<TaJMoX> Ohhhhhh
<TaJMoX> hahah
<matts45acp> can someone tell me if 1 gb of ram is enough to run ubuntu 12.04
<TaJMoX> There needs to be a service that always monitors disk space =\
<TaJMoX> That's so annoying.,
<_DanN_> matts45acp: it is
<_DanN_> matts45acp: depends what are u expecting from the system
<zykotick9> !requirements | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Erin> TJ-, ok so I deleted stuff, what do I do now?
<TJ-> shawny: OK... let me check. I run a PXE boot server with tftp but I don't think I've ever needed to 'put'
<_DanN_> Erin: service lightdm start
<_DanN_> Erin: service lightdm restart
<TJ-> Erin: check how much space you've got on each file-system using "df" ... you need at least 5% free on the / file-system to be OK
<TaJMoX> Insufficient disk space is always a welcome cause to problems
<cc11rocks> Erin : df -h
<TJ-> Erin: that 5% is reserved for 'root' user processes
<Erin> i got it down to 76%
<shawny> I'm putting Cisco CME load files on my tftp server (no room on the router) and when I create cnf files it has to put them there too, otherwise I wouldn't need to put either. :(
<TaJMoX> You should always have 25% free
<Erin> it says lightdm is already running
<TJ-> Erin: OK, you should be good to go with "sudo service lightdm start"
<TaJMoX> TJ good catch
<Erin> i feel so stupid. I ran a script earlier today to convert some music. it outputted to the wrong drive apparently
<Erin> so when I rebooted it was full
<Erin> I spent 3 hours trying to fix this ;-(
<TJ-> Erin: We all do it; least you didn't go reinstalling :D
<TJ-> Erin: It's always the simple things - remember that!
<Erin> whats funny is
<TaJMoX> On a related subject, can I show how much % free disk space on the Ubuntu 12.04 top panel?
<Erin> i have fixed this exact problem for a friend before.
<Erin> but had no idea it was my problem now
<TJ-> Erin: I often get bitten by assuming something complicated when its something simple, and wasting hours finding out
<TJ-> Erin: But my advise is always.... read the logs!
<jiltdil> how to use .net in ubuntu. please help
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<Erin> TJ-, thank you so much dude you have no idea.
<TJ-> Erin: You're welcome :)
<Erin> I just rebooted and my gui is back woo hoo
<bharath> when I am trying to install software from software center but it gives the error "Failed to download package files" please check your internet connection
<Erin> I need to take a snapshot of my ubuntu install (while everything is working lol)
<_DanN_> Erin: it will work later as well ;) unless you have very old HW
<_DanN_> bharath: r u from india ?
<bharath> _DanN_: yeah
<_DanN_> bharath: I thought so ... how about checking DNS settings ? how about checking the stuff it's telling you to ?
<wilee-nilee> Erin, a clone? I use clonezilla
<_DanN_> bharath: ping would be my first step
<Erin> yea i use clone zilla
<wilee-nilee> saves sloe loads fast
<wilee-nilee> slow*
<jiltdil> Dr_willis i have mono already installed now how to use it to compile .net program
<Erin> TJ-, I spoke too soon though, my X server is back but on the greeter window when I type my PW it  goes black and then comes back to the login screen? I can login with SSH same credentials
<TJ-> Erin: hmmm... log files!
<johnjacobjingerh> i avoid problems with the x server simply by not using a GUI
<Erin> TJ-, lol ok hold on
<TJ-> johnjacobjingerh: I avoid white lines in the middle of the road by not jay-walking... doesn't get me very far though!
<_DanN_> Erin: there must be something in your ~/ .. something like .X...
<_DanN_> look into these files
<TJ-> Probably a file got corrupted due to lack of space
<Erin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151832
<namoamitabuddha> _DanN_: .Xauthority?
<Erin> I removed X authority let me try to log in now
<Erin> problem is i gotta run up and down the stairs
<Erin> like 300 times tonight i am getting my excercise
<_DanN_> Erin: if I was in your shoes I'd check df -h first ;-)
<namoamitabuddha> Erin: removed?
<namoamitabuddha> Erin: Did you back it up?
<Erin> haha nope probably should have
<Erin> yea my disk use is down to 57%
<namoamitabuddha> Erin: Maybe that's a wrong choice. I'm afraid you cannot start X programs any longer.
<multipass|2> how do i show a little bit of ifconfig at a time? i cant see all the output
<TJ-> Erin: no clues in that log. How about /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  ?
<Erin> multipass|2, ifconfig | less maybe?
<_DanN_> ~/.Xauthority is created automatically everytime you start X server
<histo> multipass|2: ifconfig | more   or ifconfig | less
<namoamitabuddha> Sorry!
<coldpizza72i> Im on the third step and Im getting this "mount: special device /home/users does not exist"
<namoamitabuddha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21923/how-do-i-create-the-xauthority-file
<multipass|2> ahh ty ty, less was what i was looking for
<coldpizza72i> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<namoamitabuddha> It seems that in new Ubuntu, there's no Xauthority
<Erin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151836
<_DanN_> coldpizza72i: I think syntax you're using is wrong
<Erin> TJ-, cant open x programs over SSH right now again either. this is weird.
<_DanN_> coldpizza72i: paste the command you're typing in terminal to mount remote resource ...
<_DanN_> Erin: ssh -X user@box
<histo> Erin: are you using ssh -X
<Erin> yea I have been the whole time it worked after he had me fix my free space issue
<Erin> rebooted and now it doesnt work again
<TJ-> Erin: [+338.72s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop: No such file or directory
<_DanN_> hehe
<_DanN_> change the window manager
<Erin> but i like xubuntu!
<TJ-> Erin: Are you using xubuntu!?!
<Erin> can I download a new file and copy it ?
<_DanN_> aptitude install gnome-session Erin
<Erin> yea i am xubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Erin> i alrdy have gnome-session installed it says
<multipass|2> can anyone help me ssh into my ubuntu virtual box, it has a host only adapter setup at 192.168.56.101.. but im unable to contact it
<TJ-> Erin: OK ... that explains why it'd expect that file, but not why it's not there or whether it ought to be!
<Erin> TJ-, i did not delete that file manually.
<Erin> so idk where it went.
<TJ-> Erin: I didn't think you did :p
<_DanN_> multipass|2: do you have default route set up ?
<Erin> haha just stating my innocence
<histo> multipass|2: did you setup a bridge in virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> ifconfig|grep Bcast
<MonkeyDust> sorry
<coldpizza72i> _DanN_: http://pastebin.com/iCUFFtXq
<Erin> so what do I do geniouses :-)
<TJ-> Erin: that file can't be important. It's in a package that is in the Universe archive
<jackdeth> Hello! I'm new around here. Need help.
<bharath> _DanN_: I don't have any problem with internet connection
<_DanN_> coldpizza72i: mount -t nfs remotenode:/export/users/ /home/users/
<trism> TJ-: most of xubuntu is in universe
<Erin> TJ-, i fixed it! logged in to unity / gnome-session or whatever
<_DanN_> coldpizza72i: this is my guess ...
<Erin> and then logged in to xfce
<histo> !ask > jackdeth
<ubottu> jackdeth, please see my private message
<TJ-> trism: Is it?!
<_DanN_> bharath: how about DNS ?
<multipass|2> histo: well i have it setup in vmware... and im able to get my samba shares from the vbox, so i know somethings working
<Erin> I will be right back gonna log in from my linux machine
<histo> multipass|2: is ssh listening on 22 ?
<TJ-> Erin: if that missing file is important lets check if its package is installed: "dpkg -l xubuntu-default-settings"
<bharath> _DanN_: by running sudo apt-get update solved my problem
<diverdude> Was the program rclient removed from the repo?
<_DanN_> bharath: cheers ! ;)
<jackdeth> I have Ubuntu 12.04 machine. Started with one user account. Added a second user account. First account has full admin privileges. I want the second to have admin rights to install, etc. but don't want that account to be able to modify or delete other accounts. How do I do this?
<histo> multipass|2: also make sure you didn't install a firewall that is blocking port 22
<multipass|2> histo: well im not even able to ping 192.168.56.101 -- so something is wrong
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, you can do it in users in 12.04
<histo> multipass|2: then how is samba working?
<wilee-nilee> user accounts that is
<multipass|2> histo: well i just mapped "\\multipass\sites-available" and it works fine
<histo> jackdeth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64889/give-permission-to-user-only-to-install-applications
<TJ-> jackdeth: You'd create a rule in /etc/sudoers for that user that prevents them using the user{add,mod,del} {add,mod,del}user programs and you'd prevent them accessing /etc/passwd /etc/group and /etc/shadow
<histo> multipass|2: did you install a firewall?
<wilee-nilee> no password is a bad idea
<diverdude> Was the program rclient removed from the repo?
<conley> What custom settings does Ubuntu use for GRUB? I switched to Arch's version of grub, because Ubuntu's was having trouble, but now when I boot ubuntu instead of showing the loading graphic it just sits at a blank screen until it's booted
<TJ-> diverdude: I can't find "rclient" listed in apt-file search
<wilee-nilee> conley, what problems were you having to do this?
<TJ-> conley: probably the "nomodeset" kernel command line paramater
<kenchowcn> 大家好
<namoamitabuddha> !zh | kenchowcn
<ubottu> kenchowcn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<conley> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu wouldn't recognize Arch unless Arch's partition was mounted during the last run. No big deal though
<conley> TJ: Oh, because it
<multipass|2> histo: no firewall.. ok this is annoying -- i was able to ssh into the vbox with the hostname "multipass" -- but id really like to know the ip lol
<conley> TJ-: it's trying to run at default resolution? Would that do it?
<histo> multipass|2: once you're in type in ifconfig
<wilee-nilee> conley, so when you say you are using arch's grub you nean you gave arch grub control?
<histo> multipass|2: the ip must have changed on you
<kenchowcn> hi,all
<wilee-nilee> mean*
<TJ-> conley: Could be. You can change grub to use text-mode
<conley> wilee-nilee: yes, it does a better job with autodetect; there might be a bug in Ubuntu's current version
<multipass|2> histo: for the host only its -- :192.168.56.101
<TJ-> easiest way to get the IP is to use "ping -n hostname"
<conley> TJ-: well grub works fine, it's just once I'm out of grub and into ubuntu
<histo> multipass|2: once you are ssh'd into multipass type ifconfig in there
<conley> Anyway TJ- it looks like you hit the nail on the head, thanks :)
<Erin> back!
<wilee-nilee> conley, Do you have arch in a regular partition a ext and not encrypted?
<jackdeth> TJ - could you tell me exactly how I would word that? Would this go under the "user alias specification" section?
<TJ-> conley: Yes... if GRUB sets up in GFX mode it can cause plymouth the graphical splash controller problems.
<conley> wilee-nilee: Yep, plain ext4 partitions, one for /home and one for root
<multipass|2> histo: ok so somehow the eth0 and eth1 are.. messed up or something. Im able to ssh to the NAT, and not into the host only
<multipass|2> histo: and the NAT is 192.168.147.128
<wilee-nilee> conley, strange I have run into a few distros that grub need a custom file to boot I'm surprised with arch.
<Erin> TJ-: whats funny is after all that, the network card i wanted to install today just works. Haha.
<TJ-> jackdeth: If you mean my sudoers suggestion, it's a very advanced way to do it. I was answering your precise question, but I suspect what you actual want is something different that "they can do everying except change users/groups" ... think more about what you want them to be *allowed* to do and create a rule for that only... its easier to do that than create exclusions
<TJ-> Erin: Are you sorted out?
<TJ-> Erin: if that missing file is important lets check if its package is installed: "dpkg -l xubuntu-default-settings"
<conley> wilee-nilee: Well, it was working previously; like I said, I'm pretty sure it's a bug, and a reported one, what's more
<diverdude> TJ-: there used to be one for remote desktop
<jackdeth> TJ, actually that's EXACTLY what I'm talking about. I'm making this computer for a member of the family. I want her to have full reign of her computer. However, I want to maintain admin rights. I don't want her to be able to create, change, or delete user accounts or change user privileges on her own.
<Erin> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Zv78gsPM
<TJ-> diverdude: I think the RDP client has changed recently because the previous one wasn't being actively maintained by devs
<TJ-> jackdeth: Ouch! It'd take me a while to figure it out for me... its an advanced task
<TJ-> Erin: ok that leading "rc" means removed but config files remain
<datruth_> how can I get hdmi audio threw my browser?
<TJ-> Erin: which implies it was installed at some time and has been removed... have you been playing with "apt-get remove" ?
<diverdude> TJ-: for some reason the original solution for connecting to a VPN network using vpnc and rclient is now completely out of order :(
<TJ-> diverdude: what kind of VPN? IPSec, openvpn, PPTP ?
<datastorageunit> maybe try:   sudo chmod 777 /dir/for/tftp/files
<diverdude> TJ-: Cisco
<Erin> TJ-: nope
<datastorageunit> sorry...that was late.
<Erin> TJ-: so reinstall it?
<datastorageunit> ignore me
<shawny> alright, I just read that in order to 'put' to the xinetd tftp server you have to already have a file with the same name in there?  so what if you are doing something that generate a bunch of different files?!?
<TJ-> diverdude: cisco is IPSec isn't it?
<diverdude> TJ-: yeah i think so
<TJ-> Erin: It's worth a shot yes
<Erin> TJ-: ahh yes, it was not installed and it installed some greeter stuff
<diverdude> TJ-: i can install vpnc and replace the vpnc script file in /etc/vpnc fine, but the --dpd-idle 0 switch no longer works so connection is being dropped, and i cannot connect with vinagre and rclient dont exist anymore :(
<TJ-> diverdude: From what I can figure, openswan has become the preferred for IPSec/L2TP ... can't explain why though
<TJ-> diverdude: let me look at the source of vpnc
<diverdude> TJ-: any info there?
<datruth_> is there away to change the audio output in google chrome?
<Erin> TJ-: thanks so much. gonna reboot to make sure everything is cool.
<TJ-> diverdude: give me chance!
<iharp> Can someone point me in the direction of a good guide to installing (K,L,X)ubuntu from a network..?
<diverdude> TJ-: oh sry :)
<TJ-> diverdude: The option is still in there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151882/
<TJ-> diverdude: You can put "DPD idle timeout (our side) " in the config file too
<bazhang> !install | iharp have a read
<ubottu> iharp have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Giddeon> Hi, I'm using 12.04 desktop.  I'm trying to copy some files into /opt from the desktop and I'm getting a permission denied message.  I'm the only user on the system, why can't I move files into that directory?
<diverdude> TJ-: i managed to connect also with vpnc-connect, i dont know if i will get dropped at some point though...But for some reason vinagre will not connect. I can ping the server just fine
<TJ-> diverdude: the default is "300" (seconds I'm guessing) ... 0 means turn it off
<diverdude> TJ-: what remote control desktop do you usually use for windows?
<diverdude> TJ-: i will try the dpd-idle again if i get dropped
<TJ-> diverdude: I don't
<diverdude> TJ-: ok
<bazhang> Giddeon, what do you need to use /opt for
<diverdude> TJ-: i got dropped...yeah you are right...its not complaining about the dpd-idle flag
<diverdude> im trying that now
<shammancer> Could some one help me with this error. No apport report written because MaxReports is reached. I am currently updating to Pangolin and this message showed up while downloading dropbox
<TJ-> diverdude: good luck... bed-time here!
<diverdude> TJ-:  but when i try to connect with vinagre it says connection is closed
<diverdude> TJ-: even though i can ping
<diverdude> I am trying to connect to a windows desktop via vinagre, but when i press connect i get "connection is closed". I can ping the server just fine. I know remote desktop is working on the server, (i can do it from a windows client). What is going wrong?
<datruth_> Is there away to easly switch back from audio devices
<TJ-> diverdude: from what I read the RDP issue is caused by the Windows client not supporting the protocol version that the Ubuntu client is using, so the connection authentication fails.
<diverdude> TJ-: hmmm it just used to work from my ubuntu machine :(
<TJ-> diverdude: see this as a possible solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11985157&postcount=13
<|johnny|> Is there a Unity handbook that can help you get used to it? I'm having a hard time figuring it out.
<|johnny|> For example, I don't know how to add and remove applets from the desktop sidebar
<ParkerR> |johnny|, Drag them onto it
<|johnny|> ooh I'll try that thanks ParkerR. And also whoever suggested it, thanks for the tip about control, alt and T
<|johnny|> I wanted the terminal on the sidebar and they suggested I use control, alt, T instead.
<RJ_F1> Hey I'm looking to enable javascript on the Wine Internet Explorer installed with winetricks, how can I go about doing this, as it does not seem to have traditional IE settings menu ( the winehq channel is cold, no responses)
<datruth_> 2
<datruth_> nvm got it
<aqqin> so I'm trying to get an ISO copied onto a USB
<aqqin> how do I do this
<RJ_F1> aqqin: unetbootin?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | aqqin
<ubottu> aqqin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aqqin> someone told me to just straiight-up copy it
<bazhang> aqqin, thats wrong
<RJ_F1> depends if you want it as a .iso file or if you want to "burn" the iso like you would a cd/dvd
<aqqin> copy the contents on the USB
<aqqin> unetbootin doesn't work
<diverdude> was tsclient also removed from the repos?
<bazhang> aqqin, did you mean dd or cp
<aqqin> bazhang, I meant cp. Someone in a different channel said dd isn't suitable
<bazhang> aqqin, what distro
<aqqin> it's not a distribution-specific issue
<bazhang> aqqin, sure it is
<Roasted> Anybody know offhand if there's a way to reboot my 12.04 box but run a command so the next time it boots up it does a disk check? Sort of like chkdsk /f in Windows where when it comes back up it finishes it before the system presents the user with the desktop.
<aqqin> I'm using openSUSE
<bazhang> aqqin, whats the iso of
<aqqin> Windows 7, bazhang.
 * RJ_F1 facepalms
<bazhang> aqqin, whats the connection to Ubuntu here
<RJ_F1> maybe he's drinking ubuntu cola?
<Roasted> or wine.
<Roasted> (lololol)
<RJ_F1> ayye
<aqqin>  Well, #SUSE won't help, #windows won't help ( but they said YOU GUYS would be more helpful)
<bazhang> Roasted, force a file system check you mean?
<Roasted> aqqin, what exactly are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> aqqin: see the SUSE forums.
<Roasted> bazhang, yes, I'm trying to find a way to do it (hopefully) without a live cd. I got to thinking maybe I could run a command to trigger the system to do a fsck when it comes back online
<Roasted> bazhang, online as in, booting.
<aqqin> Roasted, I'm trying to install windows via USB
<Roasted> aqqin, Okay, so you have a Windows 7 ISO on a USB flash drive. Right?
<aqqin> Roasted: I have the ISO, but it's not on a flash drive
<RJ_F1> it looks like hes trying to "burn" the iso onto the USB drive
<Roasted> aqqin, okay, so you want to get the ISO onto the flash drive?
<aqqin> Yes
<aqqin> YEs
<cfhowlett> windows installation is off-topic.
<Akiva1> Hey I need to create an instruction manual for installing some shower doors, and I am looking for a very basic 3d drawing program where I can draw the parts and illustrate them into steps
<Roasted> Which brings me to a question that already came up - What is it about your scenario that ties into Ubuntu?
<Akiva1> suggestions?
<RJ_F1> Akiva1: there is google sketchup
<cfhowlett> Akiva1: google sketch
<aqqin> Roasted, Because I'm using a Linux distro to copy the ISO
<Akiva1> http://www.ristopakarinen.com/home/media/1/ikea.gif looks something like this
<aqqin> Sorry, GNU/Linux*...
<Akiva1> RJ_F1: cfhowlett: needs to run on linux. Sketchup is sketchy
<bazhang> aqqin, ##linux
<Roasted> aqqin, Well unfortunately the #windows guys were incorrect. This issue isn't Ubuntu specific... which is what this chat is for.
<Roasted> aqqin, that being said, I often get help in the off topic chat (ubuntu-offtopic) with semi related Linux bits like this.
<aqqin> :/
<Roasted> aqqin, however, between you and me, if unetbootin can't do the job, I have no idea what will.
<microm> please show your working ~/.vnc/xstartup file for gnome
<RJ_F1>  Hey I'm looking to enable javascript on the Wine Internet Explorer installed with winetricks, how can I go about doing this, as it does not seem to have traditional IE settings menu (#winehq is silent) [running ubuntu 12.04]
<microm> I already tried gnome-session, gdb, x-window-manager, x-session-manager none of them launches gnome in the vncserver
<jackdeth> aqqin - look at your private chat
<lrusak> so my find command isn't working
<lrusak> lukas@lukas-linux:~/Documents$ find . -name *.avi
<lrusak> and it just hangs
<lrusak> I don't know what to do
<B0g4r7> I wish I could get Precise to boot on this A1286 MBP.
<B0g4r7> I downloaded the +mac iso, and it starts to boot, but eventually hangs at a black screen.
<lrusak> Anyone know what I can do?
<Guest70179> Hi, anybody can give me the name of a channel of Ubuntu in spanish lg?
<cfhowlett> !ubunt-spanish|Guest70179:
<bazhang> Guest70179, #ubuntu-es
<B0g4r7> I am able to change the bootloader options.  Any clue what may help?
<Guest70179> Thanks
<Gateway> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian
<Gateway> ?
<lrusak> lots
<Gateway> is one better?
<bazhang> Gateway, a good topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<Gateway> k
<Giddeon> Hi, I'm using 12.04 desktop and I'm the only user.  I'm trying to install an application and I thought I'd put it in /opt.  For some reason I don't have permission to copy files into /opt.  How can I get around this?
<cfhowlett> Giddeon: sudo?
<W4sp> lrusak: If it doesnt' work try 'find . | grep .avi'
<Giddeon> cfhowlett: I'm trying to copy using the desktop, not the command line
<lrusak> thanks
<bazhang> Giddeon, copying what to /opt
<lrusak> don't know why the . doesn't seem to be working, figured it would search the current directory
<lrusak> I swear it worked before
<Giddeon> bazhang: copying the Rubymine application files.  I wanted to install it there
<Brokencomputer> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto this brand new laptop, but it is staunchly refusing to let me boot it from the USB.
<diverdude> arrrrrrrrg if something works then why fix it....i hate when people fixes things that work to make it unwork
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: first thing; did you md5sum check your iso?
<W4sp> lrusak: The '.' is correct, you are in Documents as demonstrated. It's your '*' that goofs up.
<lrusak> ok, hmm
<Brokencomputer> md5sum?
<B0g4r7> shasum to be proper.
<cfhowlett> !checksum|Brokencomputer
<ubottu> Brokencomputer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7: thanks
<Brokencomputer> Thank you, sir. I'll... check back once I've done that.
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: i'll be here for awhile
<jackdeth> Just to keep it on topic, to create a bootable Windows USB drive from within Ubuntu try this.   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<jackdeth> This was for aqqin.
<W4sp> lrusak: I see what you mean. You can use your command if you put '*.avi' in quotes. That'll do for you I suppose.
<lrusak> thanks w4sp
<fiziklgrfiti> hi, if anyone is available I'd like to know a bit about getting a VPS to run linux server; more so are there any preferred providers?
<lrusak> I got it sorted now
<Verminator> can anyone assist in getting firewire working?
<Brokencomputer> Cfhowlett: It said the check sums are equal.
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: moving on then...what method did you use to create the startup usb?
<Brokencomputer> The... universal USB installer, I believe it was. The one it tells you to get on the "create bootable USB stick on Windows" page.
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: OK, then you source media is probably good.  next up is boot options ...
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Brokencomputer
<ubottu> Brokencomputer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<drag0nz> heya guys, anyone know _libtcl_ is part of which package?
<Giddeon> why can't I create a new folder inside my Home directory through the GUI in 12.04?
<aqqin> I'll try that, jackdeth
<microm> why is vncserver saying "Unknown option: -geometry"?
<Giddeon> scratch that, apparently the menu works even though it's grayed out
<RJ_F1> have you messed with thee permissions?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Can someone help me get my network adapters to play nice? I have eth0 wired ethernet and wlan0 wifi N and if I enable one, the other gets disabled. I am using WICD. I want to run them both at the same time.
<RJ_F1> *the
<Brokencomputer> Well... see... that requires I can get the USB to boot at all.
<microm> argh... vncserver is a perl script...
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: wait you get NO action on booting the USB?
<Brokencomputer> I'm getting absolutely nothing. It bypasses the USB entirely and runs Windows.
<Gateway> yeah i have some computers thaqt wont boot from working USB images
<Gateway> same
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: verify the USB by booting it in a differnt computer.  if it works, it ain't the USB ...
<Gateway> and 1 laptop that wont boot from a perfectly good DVD drive
<Brokencomputer> Right.
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: if the USB confirms as working, then it's gotta be your bios.  I'd say temporarily disable booting the hdd and leave USB boot as the ONLY option.
<Gateway> when i try that i get a no boot device error
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<grendal> dudes...unity is a mess
<grendal> sorry...chicks to...i guess People...unity is a mess
<RJ_F1> apt-get remove unity ; apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<RJ_F1> cheers
<grendal> ya..
<Brokencomputer> cfhowlett: Actually... it may just be the USB being difficult... the computers are finding it VERY hard to recognize it.
<grendal> well im auto removing it..im stripping it out
<cfhowlett> Brokencomputer: usb's are cheap ...
<grendal> gonna use xfc4
<Brokencomputer> That they are. And I have a spare.
<RJ_F1> grenda1: fair enough
<grendal> i like gnome..but i like gnome2  i just finally got comfortable with it..now..the whole damn world is on this  "one crappy interface for everything" kick
<grendal> brb i want to make sure gdm is working...
<grendal> family machine
<RJ_F1> gnome-session-fallback is "essentially" gnome2
<fiziklgrfiti> unity is nice when you get used to it. it was a shock for me as well; but you get used to it :)
<Gateway> its the invasion of touch technology and the kinect
<grendal> ya but RJ_F1how long will it be supported
<RJ_F1> true story
<xgt001> well only thing thats bad in unity is browsing apps
<Gateway> onlything bad in unity is unity
<RJ_F1> any wine experts on yet that know how I can enable javascript on wine's ie8 ?
<RJ_F1> google has proved unhelpful.
<lotuspsychje> RJ_F1:maybe playonlinux can help?
<grendal> ya and wow..things like...o i dont know the show desktop key combo ..actually works
<grendal> what is the name of that stupid app that lets you just start typing the name of an app and it autocompltes it
<grendal> dash?
<grendal> that was the only thing i unity that worth a crap
<datruth_> how can Iget my volume buttoms to work with both sound cards
<Gateway> i just saw an article on that today
<Gateway> hold on
<datruth_> okay
<spectro> grendal it is synapse or gnome do
<grendal> no..
<grendal> i dont think so anyway
<grendal> its like aples spotify..sort of deally bobber..
<Gateway> lol im in windows n cant reboot to linux right now
<RJ_F1> tab button scrolls through autocompletions anyway doesnt it? or is that terminal only?
<grendal> you know on gnome3 its right at the top of the applications thang..
<grendal> there is a type for search
<Nezi> hello all
<Nezi> i love you all
<Nezi> :D
<Gateway> oh nevermind. the article im refurring to was hardware specific to IBM n Lenovo
<grendal> nezi...ok but my wife will only let you stay if you do the windows
<datruth_> ;/
<d2_> anyone here ever configured a squid3 proxy server ?
<Nezi> ;D
<grendal> and Nezi you have to get in line behind Mila kumis
<lotuspsychje> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<d2_> wtf?
<grendal> are you asking what wtf means?
<d2_> why would you show me !proxy
<d2_> ?
<Nezi> thanks you grendal
<d2_> im configuring one, not asking for proxies
<grendal> np...the cottage is empty and we are not allowing any more hawains in it.  The partys were just to much.
<Nezi> anyway can i use chrome+ in ubuntu?
<grendal> so after we replace the furniture...ill let you know...do you have a french maid outfit..and if not whats your size?
<grendal> chrom in ubuntu yes...+ i have no idea what that is
<Nezi> ok i understand thx
<Nautilus> I was here yesterday asking about upgrading php 5.3.2 to 5.3.3 on 10.04LTS. It sounded like that isn't straightforward.  I gathered that I could go through a 3rd party repo to do it but it didn't sound pretty. I'm fairly noob for ubuntu / repo's, so I wonder what the real issue is.  Does this mean there's no official php past 5.3.2 for 10.04LTS?
<grendal> ?  thats a lot of questions
<Nautilus> fair answer :)
<grendal> i dev on alot of php...there is no problem upgrading to 1204 and php...not that i have experienced
<Nautilus> no, 10.04
<Giddeon> what directory should I install an application that I'm installing manually?
<grendal> on a server? why?
<Nautilus> ok, the question...
<grendal> giddeon /opt
<grendal> Giddeon, i think
<grendal> what is the spotify type app for ubuntu..grrrr
<grendal> you people are going to make me use ubuntu again!!
<galacticboy> Hey friends, how can i fresh install linux without losing my installed applications?
<Nautilus> on a server no, I'm talking my local 10.04 dev box.  And yea I'm gonna get a drive and start 12.04 new.  I'm just wondering why it's not easy getting my 5.3.2 to 5.3.3
<grendal> i mean google that is
<Giddeon> grendal: Thanks.  I'm trying to do that, but I can't seem to copy/paste a file into that folder through the GUI.  Do you know how I can enable root access in the GUI?
<grendal> Giddeon
<grendal> firs open terminal
<grendal> sudo -s
<grendal> type in your pass again ..then run nautilus
<grendal> it will allow you to use the nautilus file manager as root then
<grendal> or you could sudo to root and do it the old fashoned way.
<brdxufan> who can use eagle
<Giddeon> do I just type "run nautilus" in th terminal? I get an error that run isn't found
<grendal> cp filenamestart filenameend
<grendal> no
<grendal> just nautilus
<bazhang> !gksudo | Giddeon grendal
<ubottu> Giddeon grendal: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<grendal> actually naut and then press tab.
<datruth_> is there an app where I can get more sound settings?
<grendal> ya bazhang i know i know...im just keeping things simple
<bazhang> grendal, your advice is wrong
<RJ_F1> apt-get install alsamixer?
<grendal> alright alright.. bazhang then you should have
<Giddeon> bazhang, ubottu, grendal: thanks for the advice, it's working
<grendal> ..grrr sorry Giddeon  use gksudo nautilus
<Giddeon> yep
<grendal> there is a gnome plugin for doing that to..
<grendal> so you an right click on the folder...open as admin type thing
<grendal> (if you are from windows world you might want to install that)
<Giddeon> grendal: thx, I'll check out
<grendal> i want a huge monitor..
<grendal> i love my nebook but i need an 8 foot screen for it
<Gateway> actually starts making things harder once u get past a certain size
<grendal> i think you are not understanding
<grendal> tracker?
<grendal> is that is?
<Gateway> I got a 65" TV...... *sigh*
<grendal> is that it i mean
<grendal> Gateway, telivision is not a monitor its time spunge
<Gateway> no its my monitor. should have returned it
<Gateway> just too fucking big
<grendal> well sort of i have a very large "tv" that is on the living room computer.
<datruth_> is ther ea command line that can change the master channel?
<cfhowlett> !language|Gateway:
<ubottu> Gateway:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grendal> YA
<grendal> THAT WAY WE can figure out what that search app is called
<grendal> grrrr
<Gateway> no cussing on the internet? oh noes!
<grendal> ya watch out.
<bazhang> lets move on
<grendal> ive been bouced many a times..
<grendal> bazhang, good idea
<grendal> tracker?
<grendal> by the way i am very much liking xfce4.. its been some time since i dinked with it..but it seems exactly the  way it was...before but well faster
<grendal> simple to..no hide and go seek bar (unity mystery bar) thang
<grendal> hey any dev guys in here that worked on that thing?
<grendal> I would like to go on record now as saying i hate that desktop...is there a db you can add me to?
<hanslanda> hello there! i have a problem..yesterday i made some updates and now my graphics card is not working (nvida geforce gt 430). Anyone can help me please??
<bazhang> !brainstorm > grendal
<ubottu> grendal, please see my private message
<grendal> will do..You worked on it didnt you?
<vadi2> I'm having very big issues with disk space. I've got ecrypfs setup, and running du on my home folder says that 42G is used. However, df says 88G is being used. Where is half of the space going? (and there's only about 8G used by /usr)
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:got any idea why ie8 in wine would failed to launch start trek online with javascript error?
<grendal> wow
<grendal> you want the list?
<hanslanda> hello there! i have a problem..yesterday i made some updates and now my graphics card is not being recognize (nvida geforce gt 430). Anyone can help me please??
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | hanslanda
<ubottu> hanslanda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brdxufan> who can use eagle
<hanslanda> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brdxufan> i want to change pcb
<xenland> I updated my power management settings yet my screen still goes to black while im trying to watch hulu movies
<vadi2> Isn't hulu flash-based?
<xenland> yeah
<vadi2> I don't think ubuntu can know flash is playing a movie
<xenland> I agree
<xenland> I would like to know how not to have my screen go black
<RJ_F1> press CTRL every so often.
<vadi2> Oh it's going black anyway even when you told it not to at all?
<xenland> vadi2 exactly!
<RJ_F1> it works for me when watching long youtube videos.
<xenland> I use my computer while i lay in bed
<codemaniac> j #freenode
<xenland> Pressing ctrl isn't fun
<AaronDCampbell> I'm trying to change my default browser to Chromium.  I go to System-Settings->Details->Default-Applications and change Web to Chromium.  However, it doesn't stay.  The next time I go in there it's back to Firefox (and there's no "save" button or anything)
<vadi2> Look at Brightness and Lock settings.
<vadi2> I think that is the option you are looking for.
<xenland> cool i'll check those out vadi2
<brdxufan> who can use eagle
<brdxufan> who can use eagle?
<RJ_F1> "brightness and lock ->  turn screen off when inactive for : never"
<vadi2> I'm having very big issues with disk space. I've got ecrypfs setup, and running du on my home folder says that 42G is used. However, df says 88G is being used. Where is half of the space going? (and there's only about 8G used by /usr)
<datruth_> anyone ?
<Artemis3> vadi2, just in case check the size of ~/.xsession-errors
<vadi2> Hm, it's 20mb
<Artemis3> vadi2, thats not it then... try du -h --max-depth=1 in your home :)
<vadi2> home is only 40gb, du says
<Artemis3> and the folders? it should list them
<vadi2> du reports: 89G used by /, 80G by /home, and 40gb by real home and 40gb by ecryptfs
<Artemis3> ah
<vadi2> running du inside my home says 40gb is being used, and that is right
<Artemis3> nothing else in /home?
<vadi2> yet outside of home, it says home is using 80gb. Where is the ghost space going... there my user account, another non-used user account and .ecryptfs in home
<Cork> i did a dist-upgrade and not start-stop-daemon (from inside php-fcgi) fails silently even though it returns 0; is there a way to find why this happens?
<Cork> (i'm on lucid)
<xenland> hmm don't think its the locks they all seem to be disabled
<hanslanda> can anyone help me? im very new to linux... You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vadi2> it's not the locks, it's the turn off screen option, xenland
<vadi2> hanslanda: do ctl+alt+t, and inside it, type sudo nvidia-config , press enter, give it your password and close the window
<hanslanda> vadi2, already done
<vadi2> ok, now log out and log back in
<hanslanda> have to reboot or just relog?
<vadi2> just relog
<hanslanda> vadi2, and now?
<vadi2> you're done
<hanslanda> no...
<Giddeon> i used sudo -s to become root in the terminal, how do i become a regular user?
<hanslanda> same message You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<LordRagnarock> Hello :D
<Cork> Giddeon: sudo -s followed by su <user>
<vadi2> hanslanda: well, then according to it you are not using the nvidia driver. Perhaps try uninstalling and reinstalling it using the hardware drivers utility?
<Giddeon> Cork: thanks
<somsip> hanslanda: have you just done a dist-upgrade that has installed a new kernel by any chance?
<Cork> np
<Wen> winrar unzips rar files in windows
<LordRagnarock> I'm getting lost here. I downloaded the 12.04 LTS iso, burned it, tried to install, and it quit at the migration thing. Then I read something suggesting to download the 12.04.1 LTS, and I did that, but get error 5 "input/output." I've never had this much trouble installing Ubuntu before. Any help here? ._.
<cfhowlett> LordRagnarock: try the alternate iso
<hanslanda> i was away about 1 month, and yesterday i made the update
<somsip> hanslanda: And it broke after that?
<hanslanda> yes
<LordRagnarock> I guess I could do that. I've gotten used to text installers, anyway XD
<somsip> hanslanda: reinstall the nvidia driver and watch for errors when it is generating the modules for the installed kernels.
<hanslanda> somsip, im sorry, im new to linux, can u help me, how can i say, a little more heavily? (sorry about my bad english)
<cfhowlett> hanslanda: what is you L1?  perhaps we can find a better channel for you?
<somsip> hanslanda: I can talk you through a few things that fixed my problem when I had this, but I'm no expert. Do you have a terminal window open?
<hanslanda> somsip, yes...
<Mike9863> I'm currently ssh'd into my server. How do I download a directory from it onto my computer?
<LordRagnarock> hanslanda: I have a ways to go, but I can try. What seems to be the problem? :D
<somsip> hanslanda: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current and look for any errors when it's building modules. I'll try to find an example...
<Cork> Mike9863: you need to use scp from your local machine, unless you have ssh access from the other machine to yours
<Assid> heya
<LordRagnarock> oh wait. I didn't read the context. Ignore me! .__.
<Mike9863> Cork: Alright.
<Assid> how do i reduce the number of connections apt-fast makes ?
<OerHeks> Assid, same way Pici told you to inclease connections, i guess
<hanslanda> somsip, i think it will works...its processing
<OerHeks> c/increase
<Assid> aah wait.. can dpkg-reconfigure it
<Cork> i did a dist-upgrade and not start-stop-daemon (from inside php-fcgi) fails silently even though it returns 0; is there a way to find why this happens?
<Cork> not==now
<somsip> hanslanda: if all modules work ok, type 'uname -r' and make sure the output matches a module that has been built. Then try a reboot
<cattune> nickserv identify ferteagie
<hanslanda> somsip, http://pastebin.com/keMiRMX4
<RJ_F1> cattune:oops
<cattune> gotta learn to type without lookin at keys methinks..:D
<somsip> hanslanda: looks like there was no module but there is now. Does uname -r show that you are running 3.2.0-29 kernel?
<RJ_F1> its best to /nickserv identify while not on a channel
<hanslanda> somsip, yesterday i made a change too...changed the language settings...it was in Portuguese, and i switched to English
<somsip> hanslanda: not sure if that will affect anything. Can you reply to my last question?
<hanslanda> somsip, 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<somsip> hanslanda: ok - now you can either 'sudo modprobe nvidia-current' and logout to restart X, or do a reboot. Not sure if the modprobe will work as I've never had to try it
<hanslanda> ok..i will reboot the system...see u in a few minutes..ty
<cattune> hmmm......looks like  ubuntu was an auto connection
<vadi2> Artemis3: I found an interesting magic trick!
<hanslanda> somsip, many thanks, now its working better than ever...thank u
<somsip> hanslanda: damn fast reboot too :-) glad it worked!
<xenland> I had to set my power settings to "Never turn off" I guess unchecking "dim screen after X minutes wasen't enough
<xenland> thanks mates
<hanslanda> somsip, your good days are gone, now ive put you in my friendlist :)
<vadi2> :)
<somsip> hanslanda: yr welcome
<dsfsafds> hi
<Assid> eer.. if you go from ubuntu-server and add the ubuntu-desktop package.. how big is it ?
<vadi2> it'll tell you before it'll install, so try installing it
<Assid> man package wise downloads are soo slow :/
<vadi2> adjust the mirror you use. there are hundreds of ubuntu mirrors world-wide.
<cattune> anyone know how the commands for reset password?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codemaniac> cattune: passwd
<codemaniac> it will help you change your current password
<cattune> codemaniac, i looked at nickserv help,but it doesn't appear there
<codemaniac> cattune: i thought you wanted to change you ubuntu system password .LOL
<cattune> ok,i have managed to cock a few identify operations up.....running outta passwords!..:)
<cattune> oh,sorry
<codemaniac> cattune: /msg nickserv help set
<cattune> ok,thank you
<codemaniac> cattune: welcome :)
 * Miao :-)
<anonymous_> hello, anyone familiar with dd-wrt?
<bazhang> anonymous_, try ##dd-wrt
<anonymous_> trying to set default gateway to 0, for client bridge
<anonymous_> ...
<luftikuss> My NAS server has produced a backup file having a filename extension ».rom«. My Ubuntu 12.04 Nautilus cannot recognize this file format. Gedit shows a rather chaotic content of it. What is the proper tool to view and analyze a .rom file?
<Onixs> your nas server itself
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any eye protection software or eye protection theme?
<namoamitabuddha> in Ubuntu.
<codemaniac> Onixs: [code]file filename[/code]
<namoamitabuddha> I'm near sighted, therefore I want a theme which doesn't hurt eyes so much.
<luftikuss> Onixs: I don't think that a NAS server is a file viewer. --  Can you elaborate your message, please.
<codemaniac> namoamitabuddha: use your monitor poer settings
<codemaniac> s/poer/power
<namoamitabuddha> codemaniac: You meant brightness?
<codemaniac> yes
<namoamitabuddha> It seems that the color of the default theme hurts eyes.
<Guest83511> yes
<codemaniac> my LG old crt monitor has all these "text/photo/movies/normal" modes
<Onixs> luftikuss:  isnt it the rom refers to bios/firmware. what is the size of the rom file you were refering
<Chamunks> is there a good bnc I can use with ubuntu that total noob friendly?
<luftikuss> Onixs: 12.8 kB
<dan64> I just logged into a machine that I have not been on for awhile. I had sudo access but I am not in /etc/sudoers, nor /etc/ldap/ldap.conf. The machine is running 12.04. How can I have sudo access from a non-root account without being in these files?
<anonymous_> Anyone know how to setup a network without  a default gateway for dd-wrt?
<bazhang> anonymous_, ask in the dd-wrt channel
<bazhang> anonymous_, ##dd-wrt as I told you before
<anonymous_> there's no one in either channel...
<Giddeon> is there a possiblity that my .bashrc will be modified when I upgrade linux?  If so, where should I define some aliases so they won't get wiped out?
<bazhang> anonymous_, sure there is, try to join it
<namoamitabuddha> Off-topic: Is there any ubuntu international channel other than #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bazhang> !loco | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: I meant *international* channels.
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, the various -offtopic channels for each flavor
<dan64> Giddeon, I define some aliases in ~/.bash_aliases and don't recall an upgrade modifying the file
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: It seems that -offtopic is inactive.
<Giddeon> dan64: is .bash_aliases automatically called when the shell starts?
<dan64> Giddeon, it's sourced by .bashrc
<Jupicoolbee> hello?
<Jupicoolbee> anybody in here?
<namoamitabuddha> Jupicoolbee: Any problems?
<bazhang> Jupicoolbee, ubuntu support issue?
<Giddeon> dan64: ah I see it now, thank you
<Jupicoolbee> Yes. I would like to find a way to use Netflix through the Wine program
<bazhang> Jupicoolbee, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Jupicoolbee
<ubottu> Jupicoolbee: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<newbchessplayer> flash keeps starting to stutter randomly and nothing but a full reboot will fix it, any suggestions?
<namoamitabuddha> newbchessplayer: stutter?
<newbchessplayer> the sound keeps cutting out for a few split seconds
<newbchessplayer> repetedly
<newbchessplayer> repeatedly
<newbchessplayer> and non-stop
<newbchessplayer> cuts out for about 1/4 of a second, about once every second
<siebrand> I'm having trouble with and update of udev (175-0ubuntu9.1). Is this the correct channel to ask for help on that?
<namoamitabuddha> siebrand: How do you update that plugin?
<siebrand> apt-get dist-upgrade hangs on it.
<siebrand> I'm finding a lot of references to issues with this, but no real solutions. It appears to be blocking all other package updates.
<siebrand> (as it's an incomplete package update now)
<wilee-nilee> siebrand, do you have synaptic installed?
<andrewh192> hey is there a channel for virtualbox
<andrewh192> ?
<namoamitabuddha> siebrand: interversion update?
<siebrand> synaptic and interversion do not ring a bell.
<luftikuss> My NAS server has produced a backup file having a filename extension ».rom«. My Ubuntu 12.04 Nautilus cannot recognize this file format. Gedit shows a rather chaotic content of it. What is the proper tool to view and analyze a .rom file?
<wilee-nilee> andrewh192, #vbox
<siebrand> It's a virtual machine at a provider i"m using to run a simple AMP stack on.
<wilee-nilee> siebrand, synaptic is a package manager and has a broken package filter.
<siebrand> wilee-nilee: I'm using apt.
<andrewh192> cool, thanx wilee-nilee
<namoamitabuddha> wilee-nilee: It seems that Ubuntu removed synaptic from auto-install softwares.
<namoamitabuddha> wilee-nilee: I remember in Ubuntu Lucid, it's automatically installed.
<wilee-nilee> namoamitabuddha, I know that.
<codemaniac> i have a ubuntu server install and wanted to encrypt / partition
<codemaniac> any good docs please ?
<namoamitabuddha> wilee-nilee: aptitude is also removed. I don't know why Ubuntu did these.
<wilee-nilee> namoamitabuddha, I kn ow that to. ;(
<codemaniac> the server is running on a VM
<wilee-nilee> they are both considered deprecated
<hateball> namoamitabuddha: aptitude cant handle multi-arch packages for one
<namoamitabuddha> hateball: It's a known bug, which I checked yesterday.
<luftikuss> '~/nas$ file NAS-SERVER_2012-08-17_0643.rom ; NAS-SERVER_2012-08-17_0643.rom: data'. Is »data« a MIME type?
<altX> hello
<imyoulanda> hello
<gitesh> Hi. I am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rangz> Hi I have a dell inspiron laptop
<altX> i have dual boot ubuntu 10.04(upgrading right now to 11.04)and windows 8,and im hoping to get 12.04,now i know the upgrade seems to take long,skipping from all the versions,if i do a clean 12.04 install will it break my dual boot?
<gitesh> How do I reconfigure Internet Setting ?\
<rangz> i have a dell inspiron 5420 laptop. I installed 12.04 and the wireless is not working
<wilee-nilee> rangz, Do you know the card?
<Rohan> Question: I want to backup settings, installed softwares, updates (almost everything!). How I can do that?
<rangz> its bcm4365
<rangz> from broadcom
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | rangz
<ubottu> rangz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wolfie_> yello buntu lovers
<Rohan> <Rohan> Question: I want to backup settings, installed softwares, updates (almost everything!). How I can do that?
<wolfie_> @rohan how so?
<wilee-nilee> Rohan, clonezilla is a nice cloner
<Rohan> wilee-nilee: i read that it does not work with 12.04
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm extracted the .rar file but couldn't find anything inside
<wilee-nilee> Rohan, right what bhave you been reading the bathroom walls.
<wilee-nilee> have*
<arunkumar413> hi, i've extracted a .rar file but couldn't find anything inside
<wolfie_> rohan, you can rsync your personal shit, and dpkg --get-selections the software. look it up
<wolfie_> forget the ghosting shit.
<auronandace> !language | wolfie_
<ubottu> wolfie_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wolfie_> sorry bout the language
<timfrost> !patience | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wolfie_> anyway, again, sorry about my course use of the "S" word". Though I've seen the clonezille issue with 12.04. ...
<Rohan> wilee-nilee: also i have dual boot
<wolfie_> rsync -av /home/you [target]
<wolfie_> then...
<wolfie_> dpkg -get-selections
<Rohan> wolfie: i'll try
<wolfie_> dpkg --set-selections
<wolfie_> and you're golden
<wolfie_> for the programs, at least
<wilee-nilee> wolfie_, I have cloned 12.04 many times with clonezilla never a problem.
<wolfie_> im still on 11.04
<Kristian40> CAN I KNOW INDONESIAN HERE?
<wolfie_> well,, xfce
<wilee-nilee> rsync is fine as well.
<rangz> ubottu:that is not working. I am not able to see any drivers in my additional drivers
<wolfie_> @wilee how's that anyway, for RAM and such. I've avoided the main distro. Do you like unity?
<maicod> hi my question is more general linux but since its so silent in ##linux-help I hope someone can help me here. I setup my wlan succesfully in linux text mode by editing etc/network/interfaces and creating /etc/wpa.config and my wlan internet works but when I then load X it doesn't . is there some X config file I need to edit to make the wlan work under X too ?
<timfrost> !indonesian |  Kristian40
<ubottu> Kristian40: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wilee-nilee> Rohan, clonezilla can do single partitions or whole HD's.
<wolfie_> @maicod x and wlan shouldnt conflict
<wilee-nilee> there are other cloners as well.
<wolfie_> macoid, what's your distro and machine
<maicod> wolfie: raspberry pi with raspbian wheezy
<wolfie_> sexy. nice choice.
<maicod> :)
<ferni> for the personal shit, i would suggest rdiff-backup, or the dejadup gui tool that comes installed with ubuntu. anyway, there are many tools that get the job done
<wolfie_> ok. let's see...
<Rohan> wilee-nilee: wolfie_: ok thnx guys
<maicod> wolfieL cool
<maicod> sorry typo
<wolfie_> not that it matters, but what's the monitor?
<wolfie_> Im wondering how it outputs
<maicod> wolfie: hdmi on a HP x2301
<wolfie_> yeah, but in inches screensize
<maicod> 23 inch
<wolfie_> cool
<maicod> ;)
<maicod> so I followed this guide and it works in text mode : http://www.raspberrypi-tutorials.co.uk/set-raspberry-pi-wireless-network/
<wolfie_> you english speaking? It'll help for trouble shoot
<maicod> but when I load X it doesnt
<maicod> wolfie: I am dutch but speak english fine ;)
<maicod> wolfie:I also checked /etc/resolv.conf and the output looks fine :)
<wolfie_> cool cool. so this machine is wireless right? youve got a belkin or at least realtek in there?
<maicod> wolfie: I'm using a powered HUB
<maicod> yeah wireless at the moment :)
<maicod> I use firmware-ralink for my dongle btw
<wolfie_> hmmm. OK, hold on. I've  been on the 'nix for about 3 years now, so I've pretty much ran into everything. just trying to remember all my past problems with Wifi/screen/everything. ubuntu and all that has been so good lately it hasn't been an issue
<maicod> yeah the Pi is back to school
<maicod> LOL
<wolfie_> the other problem is the new hardware
<wolfie_> What's the PI run? ARM or so @ like 1.2? Maybe some onboard gfx?
<maicod> wolfie: I tried a realtek based USB dongle and it has the same problem
<maicod> ARM 6 with hardware floating point
<maicod> its slow :)
<maicod> but gfx are fast
<maicod> it has a gpu for that
<wolfie_> yeah, realtek's a real "pisser" (that's New England slang for a problem in america, or at least here in Vermont)
<maicod> hehe so its like 3 am there ? :)
<wolfie_> i've had it on every machine with these belkin usb donges
<wolfie_> wow, that was bad. I meant "dongles"
<keith_> where in VT
<maicod> vermont is east coast right ?
<wolfie_> yep. Yeah. I've been writing all night.
<maicod> :)
<wolfie_> Burlington, more or less. Either way, in the middle of nowhere
<keith_> haha nice
<maicod> I checked again and wlan works fine in console but after doing startx and opening a terminal emulator it refuses to ping IP's or DNS names :(
 * maicod is in netherlands and its 9:05 here
<wolfie_> so anyway, the belkin shhh... (gotta watch our language) is tricky at best. My main machine took forever, and that's not the experimental Pi. What kernel is Pi on, cuz for like debian and whatnot this r8712u driver on ubuntu 11.10 is solid as sears
<maicod> wolfie: ifconfig command freezes from inside a terminal under X
<maicod> but I got no belkin ;)
<wolfie_> sorry meant the chipset driver not the actual whatever brand.
<maicod> oh maybe I need to remove eth0 from my etc/network/interfaces since I removed the utp cable it might be the culprit !
<wolfie_> Is it humid over there in the netherlands
<maicod> ok but I think I'm currently using the ralink firmware
<maicod> right now it is ! its the middle of summer and like 30 celsius
<maicod> thats extreme for dutch temp. normally is like 20-25 in summer
<maicod> my hygrometer is in the red zone :(
<wolfie_> ah, in Vermont it never gets above 80F, or like 26C. We're right next to Canada.
<maicod> yeah I know its up 'north'
<maicod> vermont has nice architecture I once saw in a movie
<wolfie_> Well at least you have hot girls to go with the weather. Or so I hear.
<maicod> hahaha
<maicod> aren't vt girls any good then?
<wolfie_> Ah yes. We have awesome barns.
<wolfie_> Ughh. Not really.
<maicod> oh too bad
<ParkerR> So how is everyone?
<atmancloud> Hello, ubuntullers
<wolfie_> @maicod You re-boot that thing then?
<maicod> I meant those like 100 year old mansions in streets with alot of trees
<atmancloud> I have some issue's install drivers for my desktop. anyone care to help?
<maicod> wolfie: in a sec yea
<GNS3Talk> Guys, when I launch an application in root access mode, it stats with an old WindowsNT-like-skin. Could you please advice how I can change that? I'm using Ubunt 12.04.
<wolfie_> oh yeah, in burlington. that's the town i'm from. yeah, there are these old, 100 year old mansions from back when burlington was sort of an inland seaport on the Hudson river. Yeah, that part is super-classy
<maicod> indeed !
<maicod> but expensive I bet
<wolfie_> Eh, not really.
<maicod> oh okay
<maicod> it was in some romantic movie but I forgot the name of it
<maicod> could well be burlington
<wolfie_> Oh, the actually houses, yeah. Like a million or more. Renting in the area is cheap. UVM (University of Vermont) is right by, so it is cheap for students
<maicod> is it the capital of the state ?
<maicod> oh OK
<wolfie_> no, Monpelier is the capital. It's the smallest capital in the USA. It's really lame
<maicod> oh LOL
<wolfie_> Like, 8000 residents
<maicod> weird huh
<maicod> :)
<wolfie_> I'm not joking
<maicod> I know
<FloodBot1> maicod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atmancloud> I have some issue's install drivers for my desktop. anyone care to help?
<maicod> montpelier as the same city in france ?
<wolfie_> old mill town on this river
<wolfie_> yep
<maicod> OK:)
<wolfie_> Vermont used to be all French
<Calthropstu> does anyone have experience with installing openam on ubuntu?
<maicod> wolfie: when I removed my current wifi dongle and used another and rebooted, it used wlan1. where does it keep track of older (already removed) wifi dongles that keep making wlan0 look as 'in use' ?
<maicod> it=linux
<atmancloud> @calthropstu no i'm trying to get help too :(
<maicod> wolfie: oh right ! (like regions of canada)
<Calthropstu> I have 6 hours to get this done or it's gonna cost me a job
<wolfie_> yep. Quebec is the biggest french-speaking area outside of canada. In school as a kid i had to learn french
<maicod> wolfie: me too but I know only words
<maicod> wolfie: netherlands is tiny so we learn our languages :)
<wolfie_> wtf? (dutch know that right?) why the hell it now wlan1?
<DJones> wolfie_: maicod I appreciate the channel is fairly quiet at the moment, but cn you move the non support part of the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so that the channel can stick to support questions
<timfrost> !info openam |  Calthropstu
<ubottu> Calthropstu: openam (source: openam): H.323 answering machine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1build1 (precise), package size 172 kB, installed size 352 kB
<maicod> wolfie: its probably stolen the wlan0 for the wifi stick that I removed
<maicod> djones: yeah I already sensed that we talked too much other stuff
<Calthropstu> ubottu: that doesnt seem like the same thing :|
<ubottu> Calthropstu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maicod> djones: thanks for warning us :)
<wolfie_> yeah yeah, reset sorry restart networking
<wolfie_> ok, enough bs, back to the problem
<Calthropstu> I've gone to hundreds of different websites
<timfrost>  Calthropstu: what is openam, if int isn't the package ubottu described?
<Calthropstu> and this error keeps happening over and over
<wolfie_> @Calth... what's the problem again? Amazon... openam ... details
<Calthropstu> it's a web policy agent and tomcat addon that secures apache webserver and tomcat
<atmancloud> @calthropstu   https://wikis.forgerock.org/confluence/display/openam/How+to+install+OpenAM+9.5.2+with+OpenDJ+2.4
<maicod> wolfie: I edited out eth0 and halted it and will power cycle now
<wolfie_> booyah
<timfrost> Calthropstu: what error?  (pastebin it if it is more than 2 lines of output)
<Calthropstu> atmancloud: Ive been there a dozen times
<Calthropstu> it's not an actual error message
<Calthropstu> I install it
<Calthropstu> and everything works right
<Calthropstu> then as soon as I reboot
<atmancloud> calthropstu: sorry to hear that. I haven't had a chance to install or run that program. What are you trying to do exactly"
<Calthropstu> it goes back to the configuration screen instead of the login like it's supposed and wont let me do anything
<maicod> how do I disable the eth0 device (without removing it from the system since its fixed it can't be removed :P) ?
<newbchessplayer> anyone know how to get flash working without all the pain-in-the-neck bugs?
<monkeylord> hi
<luftikuss> '~/nas$ file NAS-SERVER_2012-08-17_0643.rom ; NAS-SERVER_2012-08-17_0643.rom: data'. Is »data« a MIME type?
<wolfie_> sorry, macoid, back. dude, it's  --- sudo ifconfig eth0 down --
<GNS3Talk> Guys, when I launch an application in root access mode, it stats with an old WindowsNT-like-skin. Could you please advice how I can change that? I'm using Ubunt 12.04.
<wolfie_> this is day one stuff
<nobrains> maicod- check this ifconfig eth0 yourip down
<newbchessplayer> hello
<wolfie_> newbchess --- what's the prob specifically
<diverdude> I have 4 files i would like to merge into a single file by concatenating them, one after another. How can i do that in the terminal?
<maicod> wolfie: OK didnt think of that :)
<wolfie_> no prob
<newbchessplayer> anyone know how to get flash working without all the pain-in-the-neck bugs?
<wolfie_> newbchess: distro?
<atmancloud> newbchessplaer:install chrome.
<timfrost> diverdude: 'cat f1 f2 f3 f4 > concatenated'
<newbchessplayer> i've noticed since i started using ubuntu to watch videos online, my blood pressure has risen remarkably high
<diverdude> timfrost: thx
<wolfie_> newbchess: normally, I'd say "You liar! Flash on linux works perfect!" Lately, ive been hitting some quirks
<wolfie_> last week or so actually, not just on ubuntu
<wolfie_> maicod: status?
<maicod> wolfie: no luck yet
<maicod> trying a 3rd brand wifi dongle now
<nobrains> maicod paste your error
<wolfie_> i'm fairly interested in getting to the bottom of "macicod"'s problem cuz i want to get a RasPi
<wolfie_> woops, it's maicod
<Calthropstu> :D
<Calthropstu> I think I found the issue
<maicod> nobrains: its not an error I can paste. the problem is that while under text mode wlan internet works fine that when I load X I get no responses to ping commands for instance and when I type 'ifconfig' in a terminal under X it hangs for like 1 minute before displaying its contents
<codemaniac> i am using a 12.04 server , how can i upgrade to a development release server?
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, everybody!
<namoamitabuddha> Can I file a wishlist to Ubuntu bug?
<DJones> codemaniac: I'd recommend asking in #ubuntu+1 for that and to check if there are any major bugs you'll find for your hardware before you try the upgrade
<OerHeks> !brainstorm | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<nobrains> maicod i might sound silly, have you tried restarting your machine
<wolfie_> @maicod this is starting to irritate me. Can't find anything around, and can't figure why X and wlan would be affected
<namoamitabuddha> OerHeks: Let me see
<maicod> nobrains: heheh numerous times
<codemaniac> tnaks DJones
<wolfie_> or rather related
<timfrost> codemaniac: try 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' - the '-d' should enable upgrading to the development release.  Usual caveats plus DJones comments.  YMMV
<maicod> wolfie: ok maybe other ppl who know then
<Calthropstu> OpenAM uses a file in $HOME/.openssocfg/ to bootstrap and find its configuration. The file is named after the path to OpenAM and contains the path to the configuration. The following example shows what the file looks like for OpenAM deployed in Apache Tomcat under /path/to/tomcat/webapps/openam, and running as user amuser with $HOME /home/amuser.
<Calthropstu> $ cat .openssocfg/AMConfig_path_to_tomcat_webapps_openam_
<Calthropstu> If OpenAM cannot find its configuration, then it displays the configuration screen.
<maicod> wolfie: thanks for thinking about my problem
<codemaniac> timfrost: i am using ubuntu server 12.04
<wolfie_> hold up, @maicod, WPA or WEP.
<wolfie_> ?
<maicod> WPA
<Calthropstu> what does it mean "the file is named after the path to openam"?
<maicod> after having used a certain usb wifi dongle and removing it and using a different wifi dongle it seems to have rememberred that wlan0 was used by the old dongle and refuses to use wlan0 but uses wlan1 instead. how can I make it use wlan0 ?
<nico_> hi
<wolfie_> @maicod, feel dumb for asking but... you see this page http://www.raspberrypi-tutorials.co.uk/set-raspberry-pi-wireless-network/
<timfrost> codemaniac: understood.  The '-d' is expected to offer 12.10 (quantal developoment release)
<OerHeks> maicod now you tell us a different issue, and wheezy is not supported here.
<maicod> oerheks: the first time I put my question I excused for that matter but hoped someone could still help me
<codemaniac> thanks timfrost
<Fleg_> Hi All! I have a problem with resolving domain names with a search path. From any console utility the resolution is made firstly over ipv6 (AAAA). Which gives a timeout. Telnet and netcat are the problem for example. I've disabled ipv6 in the sysctl.conf but the problem stil persists. Any sugestions  how to solve this?
<maicod> wolfie: thats the guide I followed and it works under text mode but not under X
<carnau> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu with no luck. USB method restarts randomly while installing, and the CD method returns me this: http://imgur.com/wLmdj ¿What can I do?
<nobrains> maicod if you are using debian then try  apt-get update && upgrade   may be they've released a patch file for your x problem
<maicod> OK will try that thanks
<wolfie_> @maicod have to ask one more time, whats the realtek chipset?
<wolfie_> it's like rtl... something
<GNS3Talk> Guys, when I launch an application in root access mode, it stats with an old WindowsNT-like-skin. Could you please advice how I can change that? I'm using Ubunt 12.04.
<maicod> wolfie: I used a usb dongle with ralink chipset first. I just installed firmware-ralink and that worked under text mode
<keith_> are you using sudo, or gksudo
<islandmonkey> GNS3Talk: Don't use sudo, use gksu or gksudo
<wolfie_> ok right, which ralink though? lsusb
<wolfie_> it makes a difference. SLight differences are the diffrence between 20GBps and nothing
<maicod> wolfie: I will check in a couple of mins. currently using a 3rd brand wifi dongle for test
<maicod> oh wait I can use my vmware ubuntu for that ;)
<wolfie_> if other people have gotten it going, there must be something you're forgetting.
<maicod> wolfie: maybe but it works under text mode. so what X does that breaks it I don't know :(
<wolfie_> @macoid what brand of monitor?
<maicod> wolfie: HP
<maicod> model is x2301
<wolfie_> oh right, you told me. I'm grasping at straws at this point.
<keith_> does anyone know where to obtain IRC logs for channels
<DJones> !logs | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<keith_> thanks!
<Calthropstu> ok, now I have a question you guys can answer. If a user installs something in ubuntu, it's configured as being in their home folder
<Calthropstu> but if root does it
<Calthropstu> where is roots home folder?
<knyn_> Does anyone know why Xubuntu shuts down whenever I tell it to restart?
<nobrains> "/root"
<fidel> knyn_: how do you tell it to restart? using what cmd?
<GNS3Talk> Guys, when I launch an application in root access mode, it stats with an old WindowsNT-like-skin. Could you please advice how I can change that? I'm using Ubunt 12.04.
<keith_> GNS3Talk, you should use gksudo how are you launching the applications now?
<GNS3Talk> keith_: I'm using gksudo
<keith_>  GNS3Talk, so if you do: gksudo gedit
<GNS3Talk> keith_: The application runs via python if this helps! I'm new to Linux by the way.
<sabayonuser> heloo guys i was using ubuntu 12.04 after updated ubuntu my browsing is super slow but my download speed is fine was using adsl-pppoe connection
<GNS3Talk> keith_: Let me try.
<sabayonuser> if i boot live cd my browsing speed is normal any remedies for this problem
<GNS3Talk> keith_: gksudo gedit works well! The tesxt editor launches in the same skin as user access mode.
<keith_> GNS3Talk, so it must be app specific
<sabayonuser> even if i log in guest session browsing is fine what is the problem update caused this
<keith_> GNS3Talk,  I don't think I know how to fix it, but knowing that it is app specific is a start :)
<GNS3Talk> keith_: Yeah as I said before, I launch it with the command gksudo phython "path"
<keith_> GNS3Talk, gotcha, must be a python thing
<SwordFish> h3y all
<wolfie_> oy oy SwordFish
<kexwork> does anyone know how i can port these colours to gnome-terminal? (whilst preserving my current colorset if i need to revert) https://raw.github.com/nanotech/jellybeans.vim/master/ansi-term-colors.txt
<lowstz> Hello, I have a problem, I install ubuntu 12.04 in a acer laptop with win7 and a PC with win7
<lowstz> But when completed install ubuntu and reboot
<extrasolar> yes
<lowstz> The grub no show and direct into windows7
<pourtech> how can I run the built-in games????
<wolfie_> lowstz you need easy BCD
<wolfie_> hold on, link coming
<wolfie_> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<wolfie_> you need to create an entry in the windows bootloader manager
<wolfie_> you can do it the other way, with 'nix manaing boot.
<wolfie_> but it's easier to have windows handle it. because when windows is updated, it'll overwrite the boot manager
<GNS3Talk> keith_: thanks mate
<JPeterson> can someone explain this apt-cache depends aptitude why disagreement http://pastebin.com/q5Kknt6p
<pankaj_sharma> hello
<pankaj_sharma> hello people
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<lowstz> Sorry, my network has just hung out :(
<GNS3Talk> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<pourtech> how can I run the built-in games????
<pourtech> ???
<wolfie_> @lowstz so yea, just follow that link. for dual booting. Easy BCD. bing. bang. boom.
<Rubatharisan> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu without that dock (Unity?)
<pourtech> how can I play the game on ubuntu?
<Rubatharisan> ?
<lowstz> @wofie give me the link again, Thanks for your help
<DJones> Rubatharisan: You can use a different desktop or use gnome classic as an option
<Rubatharisan> DJones: Where do I get the option to use Gnome Classic?
<OerHeks> !nounity | Rubatharisan
<ubottu> Rubatharisan: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DJones> Rubatharisan: See above
<Rubatharisan> DJones, OerHeks - Thanks! :)
<wolfie_> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<wolfie_> oh, that last link was for lowstz
<DJones> Rubatharisan: You can also install XFCE, LXDE or KDE as different desktops instead of Unity/Gnome
<wolfie_> linuxbsdos.com is a great resource for the whole dual-boot thing. Once you get used to it, it'll seem old hat but it's a good resource to start out.
<lowstz> @wolfie_ Thanks :)
<Rubatharisan> I think i will try KDE, is there a seperate download location for Ubuntu KDE?
<Rubatharisan> DJones: I found the download location for Kubuntu, but now the question is - why does Ubuntu recommend using 32bit? I know my computer can use 64bit?
<DJones> Rubatharisan: I think that just goes back a couple of versions, occasionally there can be issues, but I've been using 64 bit without any problems
<compdoc> Rubatharisan, use 64bit
<cordoval> anyone can help me in a shell script/
<cordoval> or which is the channel for shell scripts?
<cordoval> I have if [ "$1" != "" ]; then     echo "a"   else    echo "b" fi
<Rubatharisan> DJones, compdoc : Thanks, will get the 64bit one ;)
<DJones> Rubatharisan: Do you already have Ubuntu installed? If so, you can just install the KDE desktop without doing a full install
<cordoval> but this is inside a function on .bashrc  so i don't know how to detect if the prompt is empty from args and when enter has been hit without anything on the prompt
<cordoval> can someone help me please?
<pocket_i> #lisp
<cordoval> join #lisp
<rexis> how do you make an user input return to the begining of a case statement
<cordoval> rexis: ?
<cordoval> are you talking to me?
<rexis> if you know yea
<jahongir__> name Johacorg
<pankaj_sharma> hi
<jahongir__> hi
<luftikuss> rexis: May be http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html helps.
<rexis> luftikuss: ty
<yuka> hi all
<johacorg> hi yuka :)
<yuka> is there a php script to view resources of ubuntu server
<yuka> like monitor cpu usage \memory or so
<dogsarentcrazy> hi
<dogsarentcrazy> can you see my ip?
<iceroot> yuka: mrtg is nice (not php)
<yuka> i would like to monitor em trough web browser if possible
<iceroot> yuka: possible with mrtg
<yuka> okay gonna google it
<luftikuss> dogsarentcrazy: (~dogsarent@46.181.226.42)
<rexis> dogsarentcrazy: yes
<yuka> iceroot i presume that mrtg is working with nginx and php5-fpm
<yuka> i mean i am not using apache2
<iceroot> yuka: working fine without apache
<Kanecx> hi
<JPeterson> can i get the url to the dpka package "vlc-data (= 2.1.0~~git20120813+r1888-0~r82~precise1)" as in this case http://pastebin.com/WfC0HgTQ from the APT tools ? i.e. without manually locating the url (or automatically through an xpath script) from the ppa website.
<JPeterson> i mean the ppa package
<csaba_> hi i use lubuntu 12.04 when i plug in me headset only rieght speaker worksin the pulse audio controller says mono mode active.how can i change to stereo mode? i tried reinstall pluse audio  it was doesnt help(sorry for my english)
<bharath> ubuntu 11.10 is always crashing , may I know the reason for this?
<islandmonkey> bharath: Why can't you use 12.p
<islandmonkey> 12.04
<subdesign> any hint how to update to lessc 1.3?
<compdoc> bharath, I have run every version of Ubuntu since 10.04, and none have crashed
<cpc464> Ubuntu is a good OS
<linus-torvalds> Can someone tell me how to install themes on GNOME?
<OerHeks> linus, easy way is using ubuntu-tweak or my choice, my-unity.
<dramr> Ubuntu vs windows 8  will this be fair comparison
<dramr> i have a problim regarding wireless connection always slow?
<dramr> also mobile broadband could anyone help me?
<dogsarentcrazy> linus, sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop
<dogsarentcrazy> sudo apt-get purge gnome*
<luftikuss> '~$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs /media/nas; mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs'. Who denies me access? Why? How to get rid of this access denial?
<DJones> dogsarentcrazy: That doesn't help anybody install themes on Gnome
<dramr> could somebody please help?
<compdoc> dramr, windows is pretty great for its purpose. So is Ubuntu. Cant really compare them
<dramr> wireless is very slow
<cfhowlett> !patience|dramr:
<ubottu> dramr:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<luftikuss> !wireless dramr
<luftikuss> !wireless > dramr
<ubottu> dramr, please see my private message
<dramr> ! wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joliolly> Hey Guys does anyone know how to change the default encoding of postgresql to UTF-8 on 11.04 ?
<Rubatharisan> DJones: Sorry for writing in such delay, but no I do not have ubuntu installed atm. I'm going to install Kubuntu now.
<Calthropstu> argh
<Calthropstu> Im gonna have to start from scratch
<Calthropstu> so I now have 4 hours to reinstall the linux vm, install and configure tomcat, opendj, openam, apache webserver and perform linux updates
<Calthropstu> I'm cutting it damn close :|
<AnDieLeine> If your VM is as "fast" as the ones I have to work with right now: you're screwed
<Rubatharisan> joliolly: you mean the databases to UTF8?
<joliolly> yea
<joliolly> but it needs to be the default encoding
<joliolly> rubatharisan
<Rubatharisan> So each time you make a DB it will be UTF8?
<joliolly> because the airtime app is creating the databased
<luftikuss> csaba_: May be alsamixer can help to analyze your problem.
<joliolly> bases
<joliolly> yeah that would be ideal
<tsak_> hi! What room i should go if i want to know about excell? :)
<joliolly> is it possible rubatharisan
<Rubatharisan> I don't think it's possible without removing the datas from the already existing bases
<luftikuss> tsak_: Try #windows
<joliolly> oh ok
<joliolly> so could you tell me how to do that haha
<tsak_> actually i want to know concatenate() function. if its possible to connect many cells together like concatenate(A1:A100) <-- that doesn't work, but something close to that
<tsak_> ok i try
<tsak_> thank you
<joliolly> rubatharisan this is the error * Unfortunately your postgresql database has not been created using a UTF-8 encoding.  * As of Airtime 2.1, installs will fail unless the encoding has been set to UTF-8. Please verify this is the case
<dramr> how to switch the keyboard layout i mean what keyboard shortcut like Alt + Shift in windows ?
<marco> file:///home/marco/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<marco> file:///home/marco/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<Rubatharisan> joliolly: try write sudo -u postgres psql -c "SHOW SERVER_ENCODING"
<Rubatharisan> in terminal
<Rubatharisan> Sorry joliolly, I have to go. I hope I will get back soon.
<joliolly> getting this error ruba ould not change directory to "/root" psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory 	Is the server running locally and accepting 	connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<luftikuss> dramr: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<joliolly> oh thats ok
<joliolly> see you later
<marco> 1
<luftikuss> '~$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs /media/nas; mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs'. Who denies me access? Why? How to get rid of this access denial?
<Calthropstu> :| half an hour so far and ubuntu is still installing
<extrasolar> uo
<extrasolar> sup
<marco> clear
<marco> cancel
<Calthropstu> kill
<rootlinuxusr> xkill?
<extrasolar> type sudo kill -u username
<Calthropstu> die
<Calthropstu> IT is such a violent profession...
<extrasolar> lol
<dorvan> hi to all, ciao a tutti
<A_J> rofl
<suriyadeepan> i can't get my hdmi output device listed on sound preferences??  i have connected my ubntu laptop to a lcd tv??
<Calthropstu> Ive been getting some calls from recruiters for jobs...
<joliolly> join #airtime
<Calthropstu> about half of them are in places listed on the 100 most crime ridden cities in the US
<petoo> hey
<Calthropstu> I dont care how much you're offering, I'm not moving to Flint michigan
<cfhowlett> petoo: greetings
<Calthropstu> hi petoo
<petoo> :)
<suriyadeepan> i can't get my hdmi output device listed on sound preferences??  i have connected my ubntu laptop to a lcd tv??  i have installed alsa drivers(I hope so)?? anybody??
<petoo> have you ever tried to mount a linux folder on windows machine?
<Calthropstu> they're different filing systems petoo. They both read files differently.
<Calthropstu> folders rather
<petoo> see I have a folder with ext*fs , on which all other machines send their backups, this folder is mounted on all linux filesystems , except for the Windows machine
<suriyadeepan> i can't get my hdmi output device listed on sound preferences??  i have connected my ubntu laptop to a lcd tv??  i have installed alsa drivers(I hope so)?? anybody??
<petoo> any idea how she can send her back up on this folder?
<DJones> petoo: This may help http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/ I used it a few years ago with EXT2 formated drives and worked ok, but the last time I tried using it, it didn't work for me
<DJones> petoo: Seems ok for ext2/ext3 but doesn't mention ext4
<DJones> Sorry, yes it does
<petoo> I'll check it out
<goddard> does anyone else have a problem with KDE applications context menus not showing up after awhile of use?
<tjadc> Hi
<tjadc> I am trying the following  setfacl -d -m g::rwx /opt/flexifin/
<VictorCL> hi , how can I improve the sound? the sound is really flat .. compared to my 20euro mp3 player , my desktop sounds like a AM radio , is there something I can do?
<tjadc> I get the error: setfacl: /opt/flexifin/: Operation not supported
<tjadc> I don't understand what the acl's problem is :?
<cfhowlett> VictorCL: what audio player are you using?
<petsounds> VictorCL: what do you mean by 'the sound is really flat' ?
<VictorCL> doestn have any bass , is like a radio
<VictorCL> compare to my win7 netbook, there is a huge sound difference
<VictorCL> or my other desktop aswell
<csaba_> luftikuss: it's looks like hardwere problem but i try to reinstall the system,thanks  for advice
<VictorCL> must be a driver thing
<frankz> hello
<korst3n> Hey, is it possible to repartition a disk live in a way that an NTFS partition will mount as / ?
<korst3n> apparently my primary partition is just 900MB and I have no space left in it, need to mount an NTFS partition for it
<luftikuss> csaba_: Good luck!
<chanyeol> hello
<chanyeol> Regarding  partial module build, how could I do it..?
<tjadc> Ok figured out my problem
<tjadc> new question: If I have just `apt-get install acl`, the next time I restart my machine, will the drives be mounted with acl ? or do I have to edit fstab still ?
<tjadc> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<Calthropstu> down to 3 hours left and still updating ubuntu
<Calthropstu> I am moving at the speed of vmware
<CookieM_> how long haven't you updated the system Calthropstu?
<Calthropstu> fresh vmware install
<k1l_> Calthropstu: do you have a that slow internet connection or did yiu restrict the internet connection or the cpu power for the vm?
<Calthropstu> it's downloading between 100K and 300K/s
<rootlinuxusr> Any suggested apps to sync Google Music with?
<opalepatrick> can I do a copy and skip paste if already exists with nautilus or thunar? want to copy a folder but it is saying not enough space - correct, if it duplicated the files that exist.
<k1l_> rootlinuxusr: there is an official upload tool
<rootlinuxusr> Correct, but I'm looking for something like Google Music Frame - http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/integrate-google-music-ubuntu-linux/ or, tying it into amarok or rhythmbox.
<casualuser> greetings!
<Calthropstu> salutations
<cfhowlett> casualuser: greetings to you
<casualuser> can someone suggest me if I can do smth with my x32 with pae kernel to force system see 4Gb
<Dr_Willis> how moch is it seeing now?
<opalepatrick> actually it would probably be much quicker to do a copy command via cl?
<casualuser> at the time only 2.7 + shared video
<Dr_Willis> how much video ram? how much total ram?
<casualuser> total 2+2 Gb
<casualuser> video share 256Mb
<casualuser> in htop I can see 2.7G (3G - 256Mb shared video mem)
<casualuser> 3.2.0-27-generic-pae
<casualuser> using 3.2.0-29-generic-pae system halts on load
<Calthropstu> whee Im clocking nonstop 90% ram usage
<Calthropstu> this comp seriously needs a ram upgrade
<rubatharisan> Hi, I have a problem, my problem is that some times my ubuntu pops up with a error message saying System Error - Report it
<k1l_> rootlinuxusr: i used the nuvolaplayer but now i siwtched to a chromium app for the google-music
<rubatharisan> But I can't see what system error it is, and when i press report it, it just asks for my password and afterwards just close down the alert
<Calthropstu> lol
<wavm> does ubuntu need antivirus?
<rubatharisan> wavm: No
<casualuser> I've just upgraded my q45 laptop from 1+1 to 2+2 G but it seems system just can't see full 4G amount of mem
<Dr_Willis> wavm:  if you want to scan your wwindows files...
<ScottHarrison> wavm, depends if you have Windows files and/or interact with Windows systems
<casualuser> any suggestions except reinstall and switch to x64 ?
<Dr_Willis> casualuser:  thats very possible it has some hardware limits
<wavm> so windows virus can affect ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wavm:  not really
<Calthropstu> wavm: yes, just do a google search for "ubuntu antivirus" go to the 10th or 11th page and look for the most suspicious advertisement you can find and install it
<cfhowlett> wavm: no
<ScottHarrison> casualuser, 32 bit system? or 64? sorry if stupid question but better me ask now than find out later.
<casualuser> x32 with pae
<Calthropstu> it will prolly still do nothing
<Calthropstu> but it will be amusing
<Dr_Willis> wavm:  i use av on linux to scan WINDOWS machines and files on windows machines
<soa2ii> Are there other places as apt.conf and apt.conf.d/* where apt is looking for proxy settings?
<ScottHarrison> wavm, no but viruses can hide in windows files, which when you move them from your ubuntu machine to windows machine, can infect it
<casualuser> and at the same time vista at the same laptop see 4G so it's not hw limits
<Dr_Willis> thers no need for a pae kernel on a box with exactly 4gb i belive
<fabio_uma> こんばんは
<wavm> thnx for input
<Calthropstu> yay updates are installed
<k1l_> !jp | fabio_uma
<ubottu> fabio_uma: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ScottHarrison> casualuser, are you sure you installed 64bit ubuntu?
<ScottHarrison> casualuser, it's been done before, even I've installed a 32bit OS on 64bit architecture
<Dr_Willis> id check out a 64bit live cd and see how much ram it reports.
<k1l_> casualuser: can you put the output of "free -m" in a pastebin?
<casualuser> ScottHarrison, installed x32 version with pae kernel
<Dr_Willis> could also be differances in how vista and linxu are reporting the ram.
<Calthropstu> UPDATE COMPLETE :D
<Calthropstu> 2.5 hours to install and configure everything
<k1l_> Calthropstu: you cant compare a faulty vm with a real install
<Dr_Willis> Calthropstu:  Hmm. normally takes me like 30 min. :)
<rvgate> within the gnome-terminal, you can scroll up using shift+pageup, but how can i scroll up per line?
<casualuser> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/HJkxwCfR
<Calthropstu> no... I mean I have 2.5 hours left to install the programs I need to have for this interview
<ScottHarrison> casualuser, sorry, don't know enough about the PAE kernel to help any further. thanks for introducing me to something new. good luck
<Calthropstu> starting with java
<hay> hi all.. I am looking for a bind (named) web administration tool that *works* on 12.04... I have tried openpanel but it seems it isn't officialy supported on 12.04... thx!
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<casualuser> ScottHarrison, here is info regard pae from ubuntu website - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Dr_Willis> perhaps zentyal/ebox
<Calthropstu> !opendj
<k1l_> casualuser: so its 2,7gb. maybe the the video card takes smth off the ram
<hay> Dr_Willis, thx
<Calthropstu> ubottu doesnt know anything about the programs Im installing :(
<ubottu> Calthropstu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casualuser> k1l_, yeap, video share 256Mb but system do not see another one 1G
<Dr_Willis> No OpenDJ in the repos...
<Dr_Willis> It would be an odd video card that just used 256mb of ram. (or a very low end one)
<Dr_Willis> casualuser:  i would test with a Non-Pae kernel, and with a 64bit live cd.  to see how much ram they report.
<Calthropstu> I want to create the ultimate supercomputer... 1 terrahertz processing power, 20 TB ram, 500 TB storage space...
<k1l_> casualuser: can you post  the line of "uname -a"?
<ScottHarrison> anyone else like bacon and eggs? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGKTTvrdv60&feature=share
<Calthropstu> and a nonreplaceable 8 bit graphics card
<casualuser> Dr_Willis, testing with non-pae is an idea but vista at the same laptop see 4G
<Dr_Willis> casualuser:  vista may be lieing.. or counting memory differntly then how linux does..
<k1l_> !ot | ScottHarrison
<ubottu> ScottHarrison: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<casualuser> k1l_, Linux b0x 3.2.0-27-generic-pae #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 15:06:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> casualuser:  you just said the video is taking 256mb of ram.. so vista is definatly showing numbers of  whats installed..not whats 'useable'
<casualuser> Dr_Willis, bios also reporting 4G
<ScottHarrison> k1l_, lol sorry
<Dr_Willis> while linux may be reporting what ram you actually have available for use.
<Dr_Willis> which is my guess.
<casualuser> Dr_Willis, actually I haven't check memory usage in vista to much but just have taken a quick look in system info as vista installed just for rare cases
<Dr_Willis> amount of reported ram can just be 'weird' in many ways.. I have a 8gb box with a 2gb dedicated video card.. 64bit os.  free is reporting i have 7.8 gb total.
<Calthropstu> troubleshooting vista is easy... *sledgehammer* and done...
<Dr_Willis> every time ive seen someone come in here worried about ram not seen.. its been due to how linux reports the ram ussage. and not any 'real' problem.
<casualuser> Calthropstu, vista is just nothing vs win3.11 for wg )
<Dr_Willis> with exactly 4gb of ram. it seems to be more common complaint then from peole with more then 4gb.
<Dr_Willis> If the machine can support 64bit ubuntu, then i would use 64bit. and notuse the pae kernel at all.
<casualuser> hmm, it seems x64 live cd waiting for downloading for investigation
<casualuser> lshw reports Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2410  @ 2.00GHz
<casualuser> with width: 64 bits
<casualuser> but I haven't used x64 before
<casualuser> so it seems it's time to try
<k1l_> imho there is no reason to not use 64bit nowadays (besides the hardware not supporting it :) )
<rubatharisan> Ubuntu was at a time so small, that you had to install all the applications.. Today it's so big, that you have to uninstall most of the unnecessary crap. I can't use my Alt + Tab now.. :p
<somsip> rubatharisan: start with a minimal/alternative install, then add the apps you want
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. still using a 700mb single iso/cd... so the size hasent changed much.
<Dr_Willis> 12.10 is moveing past the cd sized limit however. but not to  much past it. ;)
<casualuser> the main question - will I be smart enough to switch from x32 to x64 without reinstall ...
<codemaniac> yes to bundle all the stuff in a cd is quite a achievement
<k1l_> casualuser: no way
<Dr_Willis> I think they should dump the Libreoffice. :) but thats because i never use it.. that is like almost 100+MB
<codemaniac> ubuntu devs might get some enlightmnet from fedora peers
<HaltingState> I just ran an update and no opengl programs work; i am getting error "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)"
<Dr_Willis> casualuser:  you dont upgrade 32 to 64bit.. you reinstall.
<casualuser> k1l_, there is some howtos exists
<ScottHarrison> Dr_Willis, first thing I removed on install
<rubatharisan> So my problem is... I can't use Alt + Tab xD
<k1l_> casualuser: that will end in a reinstall anyways. so just backup your stuff and do a reinstall. fastest way
<k1l_> Rubatharisan: what means: i cant use alt +tab?
<Mr_Macbuntu> hi.....   i've installed ubuntu lucid on a macbookpro 3.1  and the up and down keys don't work...   any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you removed part of compiz, or other bits of the desktop.
<Rubatharisan> k1l_: You know, I can switch applications with alt+tab - but it won't switch applications, no reactions of all. Dr_Willis: I have removed Compiz yes
<Dr_Willis> Rubatharisan:  so what desktop are you using...
<casualuser> ok, thx everybody for tips
<casualuser> it seems I need to check everything and look for switch to x64
<Rubatharisan> Gnome Classic
<Rubatharisan> Dr_Willis: Gnome Classic*
<k1l_> Rubatharisan: removing compiz is a bad idea when you want to use compiz :/
<Calthropstu> cd / | rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty *
<Dr_Willis> or it also removed part of gnome.. thus breaking other parts
<Rubatharisan> I don't want to use compiz, it's heavyload
<Dr_Willis> You dont USE it.. you just leave it installed so you dont break other things.
<HaltingState> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<k1l_> Rubatharisan: and gnome-classic is a very cut-off desktop. its just a fallback thingy which is gonna be dropped anyways in next releases
<Dr_Willis> still not clear on 'I can switch applications with alt+tab - but it won't switch applications' means...
<Dr_Willis> I can state that I do not see 'gnome classic' in 12.10 here. ;)
<Calthropstu> means he hits alt+tab
<Calthropstu> the little screen pops up
<Calthropstu> and cycles through applications
<Calthropstu> and nothing happens
<Rubatharisan> Yep, exactly Calthropstu
<Calthropstu> that would annoy the living crap out of me
<Calthropstu> how often do any of you use the software center?
<HaltingState>  HELP.  I ran update and now i cannot run opengl programs; I just reset xorgs and same problem
<Dr_Willis> Calthropstu:  rarely. ;) i know what apps i want.. and use apt-get
<Rubatharisan> same here
<Rubatharisan> buut :p a few times it goes wrong
<MonkeyDust> Calthropstu  hardly ever, i use the terminal, apt-get
<HaltingState> Rubatharisan, do you have the same problem as me?
<JPeterson> who maintains the PPA system? this behavior is bug: _all packages will be published if one platform build succeeds, that breaks apt-get install for _platform that failed to build since the _all package will be too new for the latest _platform package avaliable.
<Rubatharisan> HaltingState: Nope, sorry. Have you tried rebooting your system?
<HaltingState> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<HaltingState> i have rebooted six times
<Calthropstu> so apt-get would be better than installing the openjdk listed in the software center?
<HaltingState> reset X11 and deleted my xorg.conf file
<MonkeyDust> JPeterson  PPAs are maintained by individuals
<JPeterson> MonkeyDust: i mean who maintan the launchpad.net ppa hosting
<Rubatharisan> HaltingState see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175744/x-error-of-failed-request-badrequest-invalid-request-code-or-no-such-operation
<HaltingState> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81344/how-to-fix-error-with-ati-driver-error-of-failed-request
<Calthropstu> Im getting a 1d107 error...
<HaltingState> Rubatharisan, why is this happening to me now
<Calthropstu> is sunjava superior to openjdk?
<k1l_> Rubatharisan: im not sure if the alt+tab thing on gnome-classic uses compiz. since you deleted compiz that could be the issue
<Dr_Willis> Calthropstu:  some apps requier the  Oracle Java...
<treebuey> I use clamv to checkout windows parttions. usually on a usb adapter
<tjadc> So my answer to wheter Ubuntu sets the acl option on your filesystem automatically is false
<Dr_Willis> Calthropstu:  the software center uses the same packages as apt-get.
<tjadc> You have to alter the fstab file
<Calthropstu> I miss using redhat 6
<Dr_Willis> Calthropstu:  so go back to it.. we dont mind.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Calthropstu> it was so much fun wondering if something would work or not lol
<MonkeyDust> Calthropstu  sound very windows to me ;)
<Calthropstu> no, everything worked as it was told to... but you had to tell it how to do everything and messup once the whole thing blows
<Calthropstu> manual configuration of ppp ftw
<Dr_Willis> last i used ppp was like 13+ yrs ago...
<Calthropstu> like I said
<Calthropstu> redhat 6 :p
<hay> another question... when I edit a guest in virsh with 'edit guestname' and save it (I get a message Domain name XML configuration edited.), when I reopen it, the changes seem to be ignored... what am I doing wrong? thx
<Dr_Willis> good old days of 'free' dialup if you ran their spammy banner bar advertisements.
<Calthropstu> netzero and juno
<randy2009> Hi, i have a verry weird problem, if i connect with my putty on windows to a server, and do ls, it works, if i do top it works, if i connect to another ubuntu server and then ssh to servers in a network range, ls works, top crashes always.....
<rexis> are threre irc chat servers of just like people chatting?
<Calthropstu> rexis: many
<Dr_Willis> rexis:  theres 1000's of irc networks and 100000s of irc channels
<rexis> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rahul_> hii, In unbuntu can anyone know any software or script which download all the images from particular website ?
<randy2009> what can be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  httrack, wget, webhttrack, perhaps others...
<Dr_Willis> rahul_:  then theres possibly differnt browser extensions
<rahul_> Dr_Willis thanks.
<zorgborg> hi all, just deleted my windows partitions with gparted,  just following community wiki on this + wondered does it matter if i expand my linux partitions while running gparted off the os + not a livecd?
<Calthropstu> ok final final update is ready time to download and instal tomcat, openam, opendj, apachewebserver, openam apache utility, and configure ssl for all of them
<Calthropstu> 2 hours
<Dr_Willis> zorgborg:  you cant resize a partion thats in use.
<MonkeyDust> zorgborg  like you can't repair a car engine while driving
<Calthropstu> and running on no sleep
<Calthropstu> (I really want this job)
<Dr_Willis> zorgborg:   'in use' means mounted. :) you could unmount whatever you dont need.. but its easier to use a live cd.
<Calthropstu> you cant seem to unmount your processor though...
<qualia> my stat /dev/urandom gives Access: (0666/crw-rw-rw-) should i be scared :(
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /dev/urandom
<Dr_Willis> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 9 Aug 17 06:01 /dev/urandom
<zorgborg> kk thanks, on /dev/sda4 extended theres /dev/sda5 - ext4 and a /dev/sda6  with and exclamation mark symbol and the file system is unknown, will this cause problems?
<Dr_Willis> zorgborg:  ! = mounted/in use.. and i would guess its your swap partition
<abdullah> weather indicator always hang on ubuntu
<abdullah> why weather indicator hang on ubuntu???
<sergio> ola
<sergio> alguien?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zorgborg> Dr_Willis: so when i run gparted off a cd, do i just right click /dev/sda5 (or /dev/sda4 which 'opens up' to show sda4) and extend that and leave the swap aprtition well alone? thanks
<jimmydotnet> If I'm mostly rsync-ing mp3s and jpgs and avis (compressed formats) across a network, should i bother compressing?  (-z flag)
<Calthropstu> tomcat and opendj are done 6 more installs to go
<Dr_Willis> zorgborg:  swap is easy to remake. so you could just delete it. do your resizeing around it.. and make a new one.
<MonkeyDust> jimmydotnet  not if you want to play the mp3s directly from the remote device
<rexis> if i have mint and ubuntu on a hard drive will they share the swap?
<jimmydotnet> MonkeyDust: No I just mean while transferring the files, e.g. rsynv -avz ....-z being compress while tranferrring
<Calthropstu> in ubuntu if I bash the tomcat startup using sudo, should that give tomcat su rights?
<jimmydotnet> I figure it'd be a waste of cpu for rsync to be trying to compress already compressed data
<Dr_Willis> rexis:  they can. but dont use the hibernate/suspend option.  which can save to 'swap'  and try to boot the OTHER os. ;) whichmay try to restart from the wrong suspended state
<MonkeyDust> jimmydotnet  then they will be compressed when they arrive, not sure if you can still play them, then
<Hans-Martin> rexis: if you configure them to use the same swap partition, that should work
<Hans-Martin> rexis: oh and what Dr_Willis said.
<MonkeyDust> jimmydotnet  i have that too, music (ogg) on a remote pc, not compressed
<zorgborg> Dr_Willis: kk i have no idea what swap is for, is it best (less problematic) to delete it and remake after extension?
<jimmydotnet> MonkeyDust: they get decompressed on the other side, it's to cut down on network bandwidth used
<Dr_Willis> !swap | zorgborg
<ubottu> zorgborg: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rexis> Dr_Willis: wait....so if i shut down mint after a suspend/hibernate, then boot from ubuntu is that a problem?
<Calthropstu> (this is more a question on whether using sudo to execute a program will give that program su access rights)
<rexis> Hans-Martin: do you know how to configure ubuntu to use a specified swap partition?
<MonkeyDust> jimmydotnet  ah, that's different, no advice on bandwidth, tho
<Dr_Willis> rexis:  if you Suspend to Disk Mint.. then Boot Ubuntu. it MIGHT try to 'resume from suspend' from the swap..
<Dr_Willis> rexis:  i never use sudpend or hibernate. ;) so its never an issue.. then again.. i dont see the reason to use mint either...
<jimmydotnet> MonkeyDust: okay.  thanks anyways buddy
<rexis> Dr_Willis: so a full reboot would clear swap righ
<Hans-Martin> rexis: I don't know exactly where you do it during install, but later on you can change /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> a normal boot - would not be a resume so - swap will be used normally
<rexis> Dr_Willis: thanks
<rexis> Hans-Martin: could you be more specific
<Hans-Martin> rexis: have you looked in /etc/fstab already?
<rexis> Hans-Martin: yes i found fstab.d though and its empty
<rexis> Hans-Martin: when I installed ubuntu i used no swap
<Hans-Martin> and no file /etc/fstab? weird!
<knyn_> How do I add myself to the sudoers file when I don't have permission?
<Hans-Martin> knyn_: when you don't have permission, you don't :-)
<knyn_> Hans-Martin: But I need to be able to add myself to it.
<rexis> lol
<Hans-Martin> knyn_: is it your computer? Then you should have permission (use root access for example)
<opalepatrick> using terminal what is the best way to copy a directory one drive to another skipping existing files?
<knyn_> It is mine.
<Hans-Martin> if it's not your computer, ask its owner :-)
<k1l_> opalepatrick: rsync
<knyn_> But how do I get root access?
<k1l_> knyn_: use sudo for that issue
<namoamitabuddha> or4n: Sorry.
<Ormie> If i upgrade to ipv6, can i access ipv4 servers?
<Hans-Martin> knyn_: you should have set a root password when you installed it
<k1l_> Hans-Martin: no
<knyn_> Yes but it's not working.
<k1l_> Hans-Martin: this is ubuntu
<opalepatrick> cheers k1l_
<knyn_> k1l_: I can't, because I don't have permission.
<knyn_> And I can't access the file.
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: reverse proxy
<k1l_> Hans-Martin: ubuntu has its root login and root password disabled
<Ormie> X.x
<Ormie> what?
<ThinkT510> Hans-Martin: you set a users password when you install, root user isn't enabled by default on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !root  > Hans-Martin
<ubottu> Hans-Martin, please see my private message
<k1l_> knyn_: why is your user not in the sudoers list?
<Ormie> namoamitabuddha, because I am upgrading to IPv6 soon, Does my repositories need any tweaking?
<k1l_> knyn_: did you delete it or change the users?
<Hans-Martin> k1l_: oops - it's too long since I last did a fresh install - looks like I always set up a root password immediately after install
<knyn_> k1l_: Because, I deleted the main account and added a new one.
<knyn_> And gave this account Administrator perms.
<k1l_> knyn_: then you need to boot into the recovery and edit the sudoers file
<k1l_> Hans-Martin: which is not the ubuntu-way :/
<knyn_> k1l_: How do I do that? ...
<Ormie> namoamitabuddha, because I am upgrading to IPv6 soon, Does my repositories need any tweaking?
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: I don't know clearly. In some domestic university, IPv6 is for free and IPv4 is not for free.
<Ormie> o.
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: I meant in my country.
<Ormie> o/
<Ormie> oh ok
<Ormie> india?
<namoamitabuddha> There might be some artificial firewall.
<namoamitabuddha> No.
<Hans-Martin> k1l_: ok I'll shut up about root issues :-) I'm not doing it the ubuntu way...
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: Try #ipv6
<k1l_> knyn_: reboot your system and choose the recovery entry in the grub-selection. then edit the sudoers file with a text based editor like nano
<knyn_> k1l_: I have no grub-selection, this is my only OS on my laptop.
<hateball> knyn_: You can get the grub menu by holding down shift during boot
<k1l_> knyn_: then press shift when booting
<knyn_> hateball: k1l_: Okay, thank you.
<savio> hey guys
<namoamitabuddha> Ormie: Is it ok now: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30057/ Yesterday, I was rude and offensive.
<savio> anyone here?
<zorgborg> gparted isn't on the alternate ubuntu installation cd's is it?
<MonkeyDust> zorgborg  should be
<agrester> Ubuntu is pissing me off lately, is there any way to stop update from overwriting files that are used by the Nvidia Driver?
<ThinkT510> zorgborg: no, the alternate cd is commandline
<MonkeyDust> ah, alternate is without gui, right
<ThinkT510> !language | agrester
<ubottu> agrester: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Calthropstu> ugh I have to be up at least another 3 hours
<Calthropstu> I'm glad I only have the 1 interview today ^_^
<agrester> Sorry I'll rephrase it,  is there any way to stop update from overwriting files that are used by the Nvidia Driver?
<Calthropstu> question...
<zorgborg> kk was wondering if could use that instead of my normal 10.04 cd, would have thought that would have an old version of gparted, can i download gparted and burn it to a cd myself?
<k1l_> agrester: is this the nvidia driver from the repos?
<emr> hello, whats shortcut of taking active window screenshot
<agrester> I'm seriously about to go back to using Windows if this continues
<k1l_> agrester: or is it a manually installed driver?
<BotaniCar> agrester: just don't forget to buy windows 1st :)
<MonkeyDust> emr  ctrl prt screen
<agrester> k1l_ it's the manually installed driver
<ThinkT510> zorgborg: i tend to use partedmagic livecd
<k1l_> agrester: that is the cuase of that issue
<Calthropstu> nvm found answer
<k1l_> *cause
<ThinkT510> agrester: if you installed it manually that means you need to maintain it manually
<k1l_> agrester: you have to reinstall the driver after every kernel update
<ThinkT510> agrester: thats why we only recomend using the drivers from the repos
<agrester> k1l_ If I use the X-Swat PPA to install the driver, will I avoid having to resintall the driver manually after each update of Open GL libraries and such?
<MonkeyDust> agrester  PPAs are not adviced or supported here
<emr> MonkeyDust, somehow not working
<agrester> But then how do I get the current 304.37 Nvidia Drivers?
<MonkeyDust> emr  it's alt prt screen
<agrester> If the PPA is not keeping pace with Nvidia Stable releases
<ThinkT510> !latest | agrester
<ubottu> agrester: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<agrester> But the new drivers fixed problems that made my system nearly unusable...
<ThinkT510> agrester: we can only support whats in the repo
<MonkeyDust> emr  alt prt screen places the screenshot in the ~/Pictures folder
<agrester> 295.49 Nvidia Driver is deprecated though
<agrester> Nvidia officially recommends 304.37
<MonkeyDust> !latest| agrester
<ubottu> agrester: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ThinkT510> agrester: and #ubuntu can only support what is in the repo
<Dr_Willis> theres guides out there on installing the nvidia drivers from their site. but it can break things.
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any #ubuntu-meta?
<Dr_Willis> there mught be updated ppa;s that would be a better idea then the .run drivers from nvidia
<MonkeyDust> agrester  if you want to use the very latest stuff, you're actually pioneerring and can't expect much help or support
<k1l_> Dr_Willis: he got the drivers from the page and is complaining about the problems after kernel updates etc
<Dr_Willis> every new kernel - have to reinstall the drivers from that web site...
<agrester> MonkeyDust but 304.37 is the STABLE driver that is officially supported by Nvidia
<agrester> They no longer support the 295 series
<MonkeyDust> agrester  by nvidia, not (yet) by ubuntu, you have to be patient
<Dr_Willis> nvidia barely supports linux at times..
<MonkeyDust> agrester  nvidia and thorvalds are not the best of friends
<agrester> It's putting all this time and investment into doing Ubuntu and now I'm basically forced back to Windows
<Dr_Willis> if you use the .run drivers.. with every new kernel update. you need to reinstall the .run drivers  i recall.
<MonkeyDust> agrester  or you could ask the nvidia guys to work harder on linux
<agrester> But they have they already released 304.37 Driver Version for Linux already
<Dr_Willis> using 304.32 here on 12.10
<agrester> The problem is that Ubuntu pushed updates that corrupts the install all the time
<ThinkT510> agrester: you have said that several times now, that doesn't change ubuntu's support policy
<MonkeyDust> agrester  then it's most probably just a question of time and patience
<agrester> I think it's wrong thats all
<ThinkT510> agrester: the problem is that you installedthe drivers manually and you don't understand that you need to maintain them manually
<agrester> That means reinstalling them constantly?
<agrester> In the end if I use X-Swat will I have to reinstall every single day like I have to now?
<ThinkT510> agrester: why do you think we only support what is in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> xswat is a ppa isent it? that should get updated as the kernels update.
<Dr_Willis> you can always boot to the older kernel that worked via the grub menu perhaps.
<ThinkT510> agrester: if you use the ppa and you get problems then we can't support you, you'd need to contact the ppa maintainer
<MonkeyDust> agrester  we can't support every whim of every individual user
<k1l_> !alis > k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_, please see my private message
<agrester> I dont think you understand what I'm asking, Nvidia drivers depend on libraries of tons of Open GL components, every single time Ubuntu pushes updates that affect those files it corrups a Nvidia install, I have installed the driver manually via the binary so this results in me having to reinstall the driver every single time Ubuntu pushes major updates, Nvidia driver packages from the repo are just repackaged binary installers...
<Dr_Willis> if you use the .run drivers.. yes - you have to reinstall them with every new kernel update.
<MonkeyDust> agrester  it corrupts *your* install, because you did it manually
<agrester> So many or most of the problems that Ubuntu users have with Nvidia drivers and misbehaving programs are due to Ubuntu and their update scripts...
<agrester> But it's not just Kernel updates, it's every single update that changes a single file that is a dependency of the Nvidia driver which can be a browser update or anything !
<turbomettwurst> i run on the official drivers since 2008, no breakage ever
<agrester> Who do I have to talk to about this policy?
<turbomettwurst> on not on of the 5 computers in my room
 * Dr_Willis wonders what browser depends on a nvidia file..
<turbomettwurst> so, no it is not ubuntus fault ;-)
<Pici> agrester: you need to speak to whomever put together your nividia driver packages. It sounds like they're not properly calling dkms.
<agrester> It's not due to a Kernel update
<agrester> Here's an example, Ubuntu recently updated Firefox, so they deleted this file '/usr/lib/libOpenCL.so' in the process and that's the reason why Nvidia driver is not working properly...
<ne0n> Hi
<agrester> How can I prevent Ubuntu from deleting or messing with files like that?
<k1l> agrester: i think you dont get the fact, that we (ubuntu) cant support the latest driver.
<rypervenche> agrester: Then you borked your Nvidia installation perhaps.
<johnm> agrester: that file is owned by nvidia-current, not a browser
<Dr_Willis> /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libOpenCL.so
<auronandace> agrester: you installed your driver manually, apt-get wouldn't be aware of it, thats why it breaks stuff during updates
<ne0n> About updates...
<namoamitabuddha> auronandace: But I think the manually installation would put the installed files into /usr/local
<agrester> auronandace, so you're saying that if I use X-Swat and install via apt-get it will leave it alone in the future?
<rypervenche> agrester: If you want the latest driver and want it to be officially supported by your distro, then perhaps you want a different distro.
<agrester> This process has happened before with an X Org update...
<agrester> auronandace, is this true?
<Metaliinuxite> I would like to update my kernel, but I have to download the package manually. Under which section of the package.ubuntu.com/lucid can I find it?
<rypervenche> agrester: You'll be fine if you use that PPA for the most part, but things may still break. You'll need to get rid of your current manual installation.
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: Try this
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<auronandace> agrester: i don't use ppas so i can't answer you
<agrester> rypervenche, it's not a correct answer, Nvidia no longer officially supports the 295 series they're obsolete...
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: apt-get --print-uris -y install ......
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: You'll get the path of the package.
<k1l> agrester: that is why ubuntu supports it
<MonkeyDust> agrester  you use ppas at your own risk, they can break your system and that's what happened here
<k1l> agrester: dont mix the ubuntu and the nvidia support all the time. that is faulty windows thinking
<pacifique>  Hello, My Xchat network list is empty, any help please?
<Metaliinuxite> namoamitabuddha: dont have aaccess to my Ubuntu right now :p
<Dr_Willis> pacifique:  add some servers then?
<Ormie> ohgosh
<ne0n> Can someone help me with ubuntu start up problem?
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: Is your package list new enough?
<agrester> k1l, that's the problem is that support in Windows is flawless
<rypervenche> agrester: reread my second to last response.
<pacifique> Dr_Willis the list was full Now i want to get it back
<Metaliinuxite> not at all
<pacifique> #join /backtrack
<MonkeyDust> agrester  complain @ nvidia, not @ ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pacifique:  no idea.  If you messed up the xchat settings. you could move/rename your .xchat2 directory and restart Xchat and it should use the default settings
<k1l> agrester: long story short: you wont get the support  like in windows due to nvidia not giving the same support like in windows.
<Metaliinuxite> Sorry, wasnt smart enough to guess it was under kernel :PPP
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, have you ever thought of NVIDIA Optimus becomes: NVIDIA Octopus?
<pacifique> Dr_Willis,  How can i know the xchat directory?
<k1l> agrester: so stop blaming us or ubuntu for nvidia not giving support. take the driver from the repos or manage your own support
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  i use intel
<rypervenche> Speaking of which, I now have an Nvidia update^^
<Ormie> pacifique, .xchat2 on your home folder
<Ormie> in*
<Dr_Willis> pacifique:  no idea.  If you messed up the xchat settings. you could move/rename your .xchat2 directory <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   I just said it..
<agrester> rypervenche, so If I use the X-SWAT ppa, install the 304.37 and then Ubuntu decides to update random software XYZ and that has a dependency called 'random.so' it will leave it alone because it will know that it belongs to that package?
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: aptitude search '~nlinux-image~i'
<rypervenche> agrester: Shouldn't mess anything up.
<Pici> namoamitabuddha: fyi, Ubuntu no longer installs aptitude by default. Also, aptitude does not handle multiarch installs very well.
<Metaliinuxite> naomimatabuddha: I found it thanks (y)
<Ormie> pacifique, delete .xchat2 directory completely. run xchat again. everything should reset to defaults. :)
<pacifique> I don't see the folder in home folder
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: Incidentally, do the ubuntu end-users usually use multiarch?
<MonkeyDust> agrester  you're mixing ppas with offical soft, that's not good -- nvidia developers have windows in mind, they care much less about linux -- hence: compplain @ nvidia
<pacifique> Ormie,  I don't see the folder in home folder
<petoo> hey
<petoo> oops
<pacifique> Ormie, I mean xchat2 folder
<carnau> Is there any way to generate a ubuntu live cd without mce log using UCK? Can't install ubuntu while my processor is ok.
<ne0n> Ok. I'll present my problem and if someone wants to help me, please do so: After na update, i rebooted Ubuntu. Now i only get command line interface with login and password. Is there a way to start visual interface?
<Pici> namoamitabuddha: iirc, Wine requires 32bit packages on 64bit installs, so it can be rather common.
<Ormie> yes
<Metaliinuxite> What is the difference between lets say precise and precise-updates under linux-generic?
<Ormie> pacifique, give me the output of the ls command in your home dir
<johnm> agrester: re: conflict detection of package owned files, yes, thats a generally inherant part of most package managers.
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: You mean that the package with ...:i386 is multiarch?
<pacifique> Ormie, Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
<Pici> namoamitabuddha: yes
<pacifique> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<Ormie> pacifique, um.. pastebin me the output of ls -a
<agrester> johnm, because I hate doing this whole Nvdia --sanity check reinstall dance...
<carnau> once the CD loads, a kernel panic occurs: http://imgur.com/wLmdj  Don't know how to bypass it.
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: Oh, now I see.
<Ormie> carnau, you can't bypass kernel panics. you have to fix the error there
<pacifique> Ormie, what do you mean?
<Ormie> !pastebin > pacifique
<ubottu> pacifique, please see my private message
<rypervenche> agrester: I don't install anything that's not in my official repos.
<ne0n> Ok, thanks for listening. Bye
<Ormie> pacifique, u there?
<pacifique> Ormie, Yes
<Ormie> so, pastebin me the output of ls -a
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: It seems that the problem is partly solved in Debian upstream. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672340, but not fixed, therefore it might be dangerous to use aptitude now. Thanks!
<ubottu> Debian bug 672340 in aptitude "aptitude: Dependency solver always uninstalls all foreign-architecture packages" [Important,Open]
<Metaliinuxite> Okay. Now that I downloaded all the files I need and their dependencies, do I just paste them all in the same directory and run dpkg?
<namoamitabuddha> Metaliinuxite: yes, dpkg -i *.deb
<Metaliinuxite> Thanks a lot
<`7-Up> anyone in here who can help me figure out how to blacklist nouveau. I have followed all the instructions give on http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu and still have issues
<pacifique> Ormie, I paste it
<Ormie> woa
<pacifique> Ormie, Have you seen it
<pacifique> ?
<Ormie> GIVe me the URL!
<Ormie> pacifique, GIVe me the URL!
<agrester> I'm so demoralized, most of what I do with Ubuntu is constantly fix things that Ubuntu keeps breaking...
<pacifique> Ormie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152493/
<Ormie> pacifique, do it right now: rm -rf .xchat2
<MonkeyDust> agrester  because you expect ubuntu to behave like windows
<Ormie> do it now
<`7-Up> MonkeyDust, can you help me with my display drivers?
<`7-Up> or anyone?
<Ormie> pacifique, once you have done it. restart xchat
<pacifique> Ormie, So now I restart Xchat?
<Ormie> and it should be defaults
<Ormie> YES
<MonkeyDust> `7-Up  no, better ask someone else
<heoa> My microphone is not working, how can debug this?
 * `7-Up wonders who in here can help her or is everyone just as new as she is
<MonkeyDust> heoa  in a terminal, type alsamixer, MM means mute
<`7-Up> no problem MonkeyDust
<namoamitabuddha> carnau: Ubuntu Install CD?
<`7-Up> wow, came in here looking for help, but you all seem to be selective as to who you help. Not one person out of the 1598 in here has actually responded to my plea for help.
<`7-Up> Really thought linux users were friendly
<`7-Up> oh well thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  you could give more details..
<Dr_Willis> and have a bit of patience
<`7-Up> <`7-Up> anyone in here who can help me figure out how to blacklist nouveau. I have followed all the instructions give on http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu and still have issues
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<`7-Up> Sorry but I'm frustrated as hell
<`7-Up> Been working on this for the past 4 hours
<Dr_Willis> You make one file.. and run one command...
<MonkeyDust> `7-Up  that's called 'learning'
<drooopy> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<`7-Up> ubottu, I've done all that
<ubottu> `7-Up: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<`7-Up> it isn't working
<`7-Up> :/
<Dr_Willis> The nvidia drivers allready blacklisted the nouveau drivers here.
<namoamitabuddha> MonkeyDust: Maybe he doesn't know the exact name of the module.
<`7-Up> all done
<Dr_Willis> so give detailas as to whats Not working.. what IS the system doing exactly.
<namoamitabuddha> already*
<Sidewinder1> `7-Up, Please, also keep in mind that many may not know the answer to your question, for many reasons..
<`7-Up> I already said I'm sorry
<`7-Up> I guess I am just being pushing cause this is becoming a nuisance ....... sorry for my rudeness
<k1l> `7-Up: i dont get your problem. if you isntall the nvidia driver package which is in the repos the novou wont be used anyway
<Dr_Willis> when i installed the nvidia-current package. it blacklisted noveau.
<Sidewinder1> Yes, I know you did; I'm just sayin' we understand your frustration.
<namoamitabuddha> Incidentally, is nouveau very bad?
<Dr_Willis> heres the blacklist file it used..
<`7-Up> Dr_Willis, I followed the full steps on how to blacklist the nouveau drivers ....... and then went back to install the nvidia drivers only to be told that nouveau is not compatible
<Dr_Willis> Noveau works very well on most of my nvidia machines.. now.. 6 mo ago.. not so much
<k1l> `7-Up: so did you install the nviodia-current package?
<`7-Up> no k1l
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  i dident have to follow any steps.. i jsut installed the nvidia-current drivers
<k1l> so why not?
<namoamitabuddha> Why have I heard many times about how to remove it and install the proprietary driver?
<Sidewinder1> namoamitabuddha, I don't use nouveau, to the best of my knowledge.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-current is the non-noveau drivers..
<rexis> anyone know about connecting to google drive/dropbox with a sftp from console?
<`7-Up> I followed these steps ............ http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha:  it has issues with new chipsets. untill the issues can get worked out.
<k1l> `7-Up: it is just: apt-get install nvidia-current and everything is done automatic
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  and why did you follow that guide> when all you basically need to do is install the 'nvidia-current' package.
<`7-Up> k1l, but it doesn't give me the latest nvidia drivers that are on the website
<k1l> `7-Up: what is with that page? why dont you want the ubuntu way?
<k1l> !latest | `7-Up
<ubottu> `7-Up: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  so NOW you want the 'latest' from nvidia.com  .... thats a totally differnt question/issue
<MonkeyDust> `7-Up  agrester has the same issue, what you want is not supported here
<namoamitabuddha> I don't think the latest drivers must be the best.
<Sidewinder1> k1l, Shouldn't that apt command be prefaced by sudo?
<`7-Up> k1l, I don't want the repository version
<`7-Up> I want the version off the website
<Sidewinder1> Well, there oyu are..
<MonkeyDust> `7-Up  then you can't have support
<Sidewinder1> you, even.
<k1l> `7-Up: stop that windows behaviour that the latest is the best. that is a totally other way in linux
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66328/how-do-i-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-by-hand
<Dr_Willis> good luck..  the latest can break things...
<MonkeyDust> and does
<`7-Up> <Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  so NOW you want the 'latest' from nvidia.com  .... thats a totally differnt question/issue  <--- NO it is not ... I have the install file BUT can't get it installed because of nouveau
<k1l> Sidewinder1: yes, it should be prefaced by sudo
<Sidewinder1> That's why I almost never use the latest. :-)
<Sidewinder1> k1l, Just figured I'd mention it. :)
<agrester>  Heres the messed up thing...according to the Nvidia sanity checker a recent Ubuntu update has "The installed symbolic link '/usr/lib/libOpenCL.so' no longer exists.", I checked apt-file and the only possible update that could have removed that file is either Nvida-Current (which I don't have installed) or FGLRX which is part of an ATI driver package...
<`7-Up> k1l`7-Up: stop that windows behaviour that the latest is the best. that is a totally other way in linux  <---- I've been running linux distros for 6 years but this is the first time on pinguy and the first time I've had this issue
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  that url i pasted seems to give an answer..
<`7-Up> I'm not a windows user
<`7-Up> thanks Dr_Willis I'll go look at it
<Dr_Willis> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.0.16+git20111201+b5534a1-1build2 (precise), package size 104 kB, installed size 330 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: I read your URI.
<Dr_Willis> you dont blacklist noveau you remove it. ;)
<k1l> aha, even using a ubuntu-spinoff. so better ask the pinguy guy
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: It seems that the latest don't break things.
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha:  at least not today...
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.. :)
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I'm trying to load a kernel module with options for two identical devices in my machine. The kernel driver seems to initialize card #1 with the options I've set, then complains about missing options for card #2. Is that a driver bug or is there I trick I'm missing?
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: *doesn't
<`7-Up> Dr_Willis, that website shows the install, the problem is that when I do that install it's fine until it sees that I'm running nouveau and then it says it's not compatible and fails
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: It's just the executive permission.
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up: you dont blacklist noveau you remove it. ;)
<`7-Up> my question is ............ how do I blacklist nouveau completely???
<`7-Up> how?
<Dr_Willis> `7-Up:  see the libne at that url that sayw 'remove nouveau...' then gives a command?
<Sidewinder1> [4-tea-2], Perhaps a jumper setting on card 2?
<k1l> `7-Up: better ask the pinguy support if they changed smth in their system
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: It seems that "aptitude purge" only remove the Xorg driver.
<Dr_Willis> commands are in 'grey' you dont paste the $  - thats showing you are in root shell.
<[4-tea-2]> Sidewinder1: it's 2012, not 1992. ;)
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: The kernel driver is never removed.
<`7-Up> Okay thanks Dr_Willis I will give that a go
<agrester> Just saying, if Mark Shuttleworth knew that users were being scared away like this he would be really upset...
<`7-Up> thank you for your help Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> namoamitabuddha:  no idea. im just reading a guide...
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: "$" means non-root.
<Sidewinder1> Guess he/she told me.. ;-(
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys general chmod question: i changed the permissions for a whole set of files in a directory to 644 and had to "sudo" to do it; now when i try to access the folder it always says access is denied, and now i cannot access the folder...whats happening?
<namoamitabuddha> Dr_Willis: "#" means root.
<[4-tea-2]> Sidewinder1: I have never seen a PCIe card with jumpers or dip switches.
<Dr_Willis> annoying when commands have the $# at the front and get cut/pated by accident.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: You should change each file in that directory.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: recursively
 * Dr_Willis bets 7-up is back in 15 min compnainin the .run drivers dont work right..
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: i used sudo chmod -R 644 .
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Yeah, it just change the permission of the directory.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: and now i cant even cd into it
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: are you the owner?
<oooaaaoooo> hmm
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: I mean whether your username is the same as the owner of that directory.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: my usrname shows up in ls -al
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: in fact it shows access as :rw-r--r--
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: oh
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: so why cant i cd into it
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: You should chmod +x
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: haha
<Dr_Willis> a directory must be 'executable' to 'enter' it....
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: why +x?
<Dr_Willis> guess enter is not a good term.. 'access' it.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: cd -> +x
<Dr_Willis> thats how directories work
<petoo> executable :p
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: ivenever used cd with +x before; how do i type it in
<oooaaaoooo> cd +x ?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Just 755
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x thedirname
<oooaaaoooo> Dr_Willis: thats like setting the exe bit in binary form right?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<floo> hiho :)
<Dr_Willis> oooaaaoooo:  identical syntax.. a directory has to be 'executable' for you to access its contents
<oooaaaoooo> Dr_Willis: aahhhh not just read?
<BluesKaj> Hey Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> \o
<Dr_Willis> oooaaaoooo:  identical syntax.. a directory has to be 'executable' for you to access its contents  ....... do i need to repeate this 4 more times...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> wondered why you were doing 644 on a directory
<oooaaaoooo> Dr_Willis: it was in a directory
<Dr_Willis> and the directory itself has what permissions?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: ls -> read
<oooaaaoooo> Dr_Willis: now? or before?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: cd -> execute
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: creat -> write
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Is it clear now?
<Dr_Willis> oooaaaoooo:  dosent matter i guess.. read up on linux filesystem permissions.. ;)
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: i cant ls the contents of the directory as well
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: That's because you cannot access (exe) it at first.
<heoa> MonkeyDust: what is the microphone?
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: right
<jkeiper> man, i hate xchat ... what's the best graphical irc client out now?  every web hit for "linux irc client" is from 2010.
<heoa> Is there some app to record sound?
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: ok so is there anyway i can apply a batch chmod within a directory without changing the permissions of the directory itself?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: You can see that there are some trivial differences.
<Sidewinder1> heoa, Sound Recorder?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: suppose that foo is a directory without x
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: yeah
<Ormie> YES
<Ormie> YES
<Ormie> ohps
<FloodBot1> Ormie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: for i in foo/*; do; echo $i; done
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: You'll see that the files are listed.
<heoa> Sidewinder1: I cannot get it worknig x(
<FlaxxBIrD> heyho
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: without x, we can do that.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: It's just enumerating the files in the directory.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: lemme try it
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: But if you want to access a file, it needs you have +x on that directory.
<lasher> Am I in the right place for supoort with 12.04?
<lasher> Am I in the right place for supoort with 12.10*
<craigbass1976> I've got a samba share that mount's fine when I do a mount -a, but it doesn't mount at boot.  I'm guessing that mount runs before samba starts up.  How should I get mount -a  to run afterwards again?
<DJones> lasher: 12.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<craigbass1976> lasher, I think 12.10 is #ubuntu+1
<lasher> ty DJones
<lasher> thanx
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Done? Well, I have spent too much time on IRC. Now it's time for me to memorize horrendously numerous English words!
<monkfish> hi guys
<monkfish> Why is it that when I install a new kernel i need to reinstall my wifi driver?
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha:  syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<monkfish> i mean, it's there, all set up and i need to repeat the process each time
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: why are you memorizing?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: I'm not a native speaker.
<matts45acp> how to run xchat in terminal
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: just use it...like what im trying to do with permissions :S
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  xchat is not a terminal program
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: anyways it spat out an error
<DJones> monkfish: If you've manually installed a wifi driver, it updates the kernel, when you install a new kernel, it goes back to the default and you have to run the wifi update again
<WeThePeople> matts45acp, like actually talk through the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  if you want a terminal client, try irssi or weechat
<monkfish> DJones, ah, i see
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Did you omit some semicolon?
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: for ... ; do ; ...; done
<monkfish> DJones, i'll take your word for it
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: They are all necessary.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: do we need spaces before and after colons?
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  weechat is a very very nice irc client for the terminal/console, great over ssh also.
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: not necessary
<nothingspecial> no semi-colon after do namoamitabuddha
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: yeah 3 semicolons
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Oh, I know. You're using bash.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha:  yes
<gauravgrt1> hi everyone, i am new to ubuntu and emacs, well i have emacs 23.3 installed on my system which is running 11.04,now that i want the new version of emacs 24 will that conflict with my already installed emacs
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: Instead of semicolons, use Enters instead.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: ill try it
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: or just as nothingspecial said, delete one semicolon after "do".
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: eureka how come it doesnt allow the newline thingy
<nothingspecial> oooaaaoooo: you don't put a semicolon after do
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: for i in foo/*; do echo $i; done
<d1zzYLuLz> im tryin to make a custom iso that will have a script i'm writing on it (it will do data destruction)...what application do you think would be the best to make the live iso?
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: right cool so basically i just need to pipe the output into a chmod ?
<d1zzYLuLz> i was looking at remastersys but it says not to enable automatic login and i'm not sure if the script will get copied over to the live iso
<namoamitabuddha> oooaaaoooo: I remember Dr_Willis told you a URI. There's some details in that tutorial. It mentions how to use "find" command.
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: ok ill look into it
<namoamitabuddha> Goodbye
<oooaaaoooo> namoamitabuddha: thanks i wont hold you up
<WeThePeople> is it possible to ssh to tor browser
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  you ssh to a remote pc, not to a browser
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  maybe you mean, use ssh *in* a tor browser?
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, ahh.. yes then
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys!
<d1zzYLuLz> im tryin to make a custom iso that will have a script i'm writing on it (it will do data destruction)...what application do you think would be the best to make the live iso?
<d1zzYLuLz> i was looking at remastersys but it says not to enable automatic login and i'm not sure if the script will get copied over to the live iso
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please help me and tell me why when i connect a secondary monitor to my ubuntu 12.04 lts it says "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2646, 1024), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1366, 1366)"
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<thys> #ubuntu-se
<daemontux> does anyone know how to get the mouse cursor to autohide in video when compiz is enabled
<ashley88323> Could someone remind me (as I've not used irc for many many years) how to hide the join depart and other messages in a channel?
<sveinse> Hi. I've lost sound in xfce4 (precise)? I happens a day or two ago (security update?) I've got no sound in browser, spotify, vlc. But I /do/ got sound in skype...
<MonkeyDust> ashley88323  depends on the program you are using
<ashley88323> I'm on x-chat gnome
<daemontux> look in your sound settings i had that problem and my volume was just all the way down
<daemontux> well that was under xine
<zykotick9> daemontux: hiding the mouse cursor would be application specific (for instance, right now when i move my mouse to my other monitor with MythTV my cursor disapears - an option in Myth).  What are you using for video?  i don't use xine, so i'm no help.
<daemontux> xine is ok, but like parole, totem etc.
<daemontux> why is it that slackware is so much easier for me,lol, alot of people think its harder, but i have more issues out of ubuntu, i wish slack 14 would get here already,lol
<ace2> damn i good
<sveinse> demonspork: alsamixer seems fine. Master and PCM track nicely as the main volume slider in xfce is adjuster. But still no sound
<JustSomeGuy> daemontux, ++
<sveinse> daemontux: ^^
<JustSomeGuy> daemontux, relevant xkcd http://xkcd.com/456/
<daemontux> hmm id make sure i have all the gstreamer libs
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  ssh with tor can be done, technically, but you need very good skills to do it
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, count me out then :)
<daemontux> tor is awesome
<WeThePeople> indeed
<daemontux> hidden wiki, darknet hellyeah
<aguitel> i am in testing with last nvidia driver and it is running slow ,is this ussue for anyone ?
<royphelps> i have a question.  How can you control two computers, say my ubuntu and my windows computer, from my ubuntu computer?  Do I use something like virtul box?
<ssta_> aguitel: slow compared to... ?
<kmack> royphelps: you mean like synergy?
<aguitel> ssta_, glxgears ,google earth
<trond_> royphelps, wouldn't you use vnc? If you are meaning getting in touch with the gui and so on?
<JustSomeGuy> hi there where does ubuntu specify when to unmount the root filesystem i have an ltsp setup where i have the problem that the network connection is cut before the root filesystem is unmountet
<ssta_> aguitel: I get 3800fps from glxgears.  Is that slow?  Feels okay to me
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  you're not the first to ask, it seems the latest nvidia driver hasnt been adapted very well to ubuntu
<aguitel> MonkeyDust, ok
<royphelps> vnc, yes.  Is there a way to do that from Ubuntu?
<polygons> hey, i'm trying to share files with between my 11.10 laptop and my galaxy nexus android phone.  been googling, stuff didnt work and i'm not sure what to do, thanks!!
<hiya> hi
<trond_> royphelps, you install vnc server/client on those machines that you want to control and then you connect - more or less.
<Daghdha> I am getting 'not all updates can be installed' can i see what causes it? (There are some unchecked ones, are those the bad ones??)
<wildcard-> hey all
<Daghdha> netscape libs
<wildcard-> i got some kind of problem with a samba share. im accessing the share via windows and have a stand alone program on there which i and another person runs from the share. now i try to run some kind of "child program" inside the program it fails and i get following error in samba log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152620/
<wildmanii> is there anybody out here that thinks encrypting GRUB is a good idea ?
<wildmanii> GIANT ARMPIT STINK FOR SALE !!!
<wildmanii> ANYBODY BUYING ???
<wildmanii> CMON SAY SOMETHINNG
<islandmonkey> wildmanii: Stop it
<wildmanii> wow a response !
<wildmanii> hey wuzzup ?
<islandmonkey> 1ot
<islandmonkey> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wildmanii> can i ENCRYPT GRUB ???
<B0g4r7_> go right ahead
<Daghdha> i did what the popup defaulted.. all seems ell.:) Ignore earlie rinquiry
<wildmanii> how ?
<Mi> Hello I'm looking for Jono
<Mi> ..
<Daghdha> Hi
<pankaj_sharma> hi there
<Daghdha> My monitor can do 1920x1080, i want to set my ubuntu desktop (Wich i remote into) to slightly less that. Any way to do that? Say 1970x1040
<NOsen> wildman http://bit.ly/NMzceg
<_ruben> i wonder what one would gain by encrypting grub...
<Pici> NOsen: Please don't do that. Its isn't helpful.
<NOsen> its not helpful to give a url that contains answer to his uestion ?
<Pici> NOsen: Not in the way you're doing it, no.
<MonkeyDust> NOsen  better give one specific url
<Chamunks> is there a bnc thats installable via apt?
<centrelink> Chamunks: znc?
<MonkeyDust> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-1 (precise), package size 1221 kB, installed size 2912 kB
<Chamunks> centrelink, doesnt seem to be a factoid on znc :S
<Chamunks> is there any community docs on it?
<centrelink> Chamunks: just install it and run znc --makeconf
<Chamunks> or am i gonna have to resort to archlinux docs for understanding how to set it up.
<centrelink> Chamunks: I've used it far before I ever understoon linux, it's REALLY easy
<Marzata> does ntp works in 12.04?
<Chamunks> centrelink, ok fair enough I'm a total bnc noob I've no idea how to do it.
<centrelink> Chamunks: just run znc --makeconf as the desired user that you want to run it with and it'll guide you through it
<Chamunks> centrelink, ok awesome I'm looking forward to it.
<MonkeyDust> !ntp > Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata, please see my private message
<Chamunks> centrelink, you think its a heavy process?
<centrelink> Chamunks: you don't plan on installing this on your personal computer do you?
<miririri7_dr0id> hello , I was wondering if anyone has the number for the head office in the states..??
<Marzata> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<miririri7_dr0id> for cannonical
<miririri7_dr0id> canonical*
<Chamunks> centrelink, no i have a server somewhere.
<centrelink> alright, just making sure you weren't THAT BIG of a noob
<miririri7_dr0id> hello?
<miririri7_dr0id> guys
<Chamunks> centrelink, but it would be wise of me to test it on my home computer first.  I just want to have a thing that will handle saving highlights n such
<centrelink> Chamunks: just remember you have to create a seperate user for each server you want to use it on, and loading webadmin module will help ALOT (it'll ask you while making the config)
<miririri7_dr0id> i need the number for the head office for canonical in the states
<Chamunks> centrelink, also maybe hide my connection to irc by changing the default port as it leaves my home network.
<centrelink> Chamunks; it's just really easy so I'd go ahead and do it on the server
<MonkeyDust> miririri7_dr0id  HQ is in London, England
<Chamunks> centrelink, im not using it for nefarious purposes I just am a security nazi sometimes.
<centrelink> Chamunks: I get it, I run a proxy on one of my servers and have xchat connect to that lol
<B0g4r7_> You might consider running ircproxy.
<selavi> hi
<centrelink> I just run a socks5 perl script
<centrelink> lol
<Chamunks> centrelink, I just wish there was a professional host that I could say donate like a buck and get a free bnc
<B0g4r7_> That has the advantage of remaining connected (and logging traffic) even when your local irc client disconnects.
<selavi> does onyone know a way to run losetup without beeing root?
<Chamunks> well for life bnc kind of thing
<miririri7_dr0id> no no
<miririri7_dr0id> i called the UK
<centrelink> Chamunks: if you fuck around on the internet long enough you'll end up with more servers than you know what to do with
<centrelink> I have 1 ubuntu server, 3 arch servers, and a gentoo server
<miririri7_dr0id> there are HQ's around it's not the only one -_-
<B0g4r7_> That's true.
<miririri7_dr0id> anyway
<miririri7_dr0id> i need to contact jono bacon
<centrelink> and I don't even use them, or pay anything for them
<Chamunks> centrelink, we should pm to avoid going OT
<miririri7_dr0id> it's a business matter...
<B0g4r7_> Now in the age of VMs you can sand up a ton of srevers.
<mneptok> centrelink: please watch the language
<B0g4r7_> stand up
<jose__> Hello
<jose__> I have a question.
<bars0> Hi all! Does anybody remember shortcut in mc to bookmark ftp location?
<B0g4r7_> My Windows 7 system runs Ubuntu Server which runs a software RAID on the attached USB disks.
<B0g4r7_> It actually works quite well.  I'v bene using it for a few months now.
<B0g4r7_> 8 2TB disks in a RAID-6.
<Dr_willis> raid on usb.. seems... weird..
<B0g4r7_> Sure does, but it works.
<B0g4r7_> And if I need to, I can just plug the disks into another host (or VM) running linux software raid, and it'll be accessible.
<jose__> I used smbpasswd to change the samba password of my username. I was very surprised to find that my unix password was changed as well. How do you change the samba password without affecting the unix password?
<Dr_willis> jose__,  i always set them to be the same.. i make a user with password 'foo' and then 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' and enter 'foo' as that password also
<Chamunks> centrelink, is webmin back in the repos?
<Dr_willis> I think samba has a setting to sync the 2 passwords.
<centrelink> Chamunks: it's in the znc package, it'll ask when you make the config if you want to load it
<jose__> However, one of the samba documentation pages advises users to have distinct passwords, which is why I was so surprised by the behaviour of smbpasswd
<miririri7_dr0id> I need the number for the canonical head office in the States please??
<tewecske> i have a dell n5010 laptop with a corsair 90gb ssd with gpt partition, i use lubuntu 11.10. The system worked for months but now suddenly I can't boot (blank screen with blinking cursor and nothing in log files). I can boot from live cd and mount the ssd and browse it. I tryed Boot-Repair but it sais: "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such a
<swinchen> Hi all.  What is the correct way to launch xfce4 from xinitrc?  When I log in locally the terminals are a light gray color.  When I log in over FreeNX the terminal background color is black.  I wonder what else is different you know?
<MonkeyDust> miririri7_dr0id  better write an email, i guess
<jose__> <Dr_willis>, if I understand you correctly, you created a user specifically for samba sharing?
<Dr_willis> jose__,  just my only user, i gave them a samba password.
<MonkeyDust> miririri7_dr0id  what's so important, that you want to call canonical for it?
<Dr_willis> jose__,  only share i ever make/use is the 'home' share. i enable by editing smb.conf.
<Dr_willis> jose__,  so i add a user, set their password, set their samba password the same.  and then that user can access their Home direcotry from any pc ont he lan
<polygons> poly
<Chamunks> centrelink, should i create a chrooted user for the bouncer?
<centrelink> Chamunks: what's the point? not unless you plan on giving somebody you don't trust admin
<Chamunks> centrelink, i'd imagine im not really going on any crazy irc's but still is that a good idea.
<Chamunks> centrelink, ok fair enough.
<jose__> <Dr_willis>, the whole point is that I'm using a device whose system I don't wholy trust to access the samba share on my main computer. I trust it enough for accessing unimportant media files, but not enough to give it full user access to my main system.
<AdvoWork> if i've just done sudo apt-get update  can i now see a list somehow of what it's going to upgrade?
<Chamunks> centrelink, thats one other thing is i'm suddenly project lead on some plugins that were developing for minecraft and i've allowed some guys i've never met outside irc to install ssh keys into the main user in this ubuntu box.
<Chamunks> centrelink, i imagine for the most part they cant install much without sudo
<Dr_willis> jose__,  You dont trust the one device or its OS to access your whole lan.  You mean?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<centrelink> fuck yes netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chamunks> centrelink, have you any advice here?
<centrelink> Chamunks: I don't know I don't generally let people use my servers unless I really trust them so I've never had problems like that
<AdvoWork> if i've just done sudo apt-get update  can i now see a list somehow of what it's going to upgrade? repeating due to netsplittage
<mneptok> centrelink: *CAN* you control your language? because if not, i'll stop asking.
<jose__> <Dr_willis>, what I mean is that my user has sudo privileges and that I dont want its password to be known by the OS of the device that accesses the samba share.
<JustSomeGuy> hi there where does ubuntu specify when to unmount the root filesystem i have an ltsp setup where i have the problem that the network connection is cut before the root filesystem is unmountet
<Chamunks> centrelink, ok fair enough well they dont have sudo password since the ssh keys i got them using dont give them any actual passwords to the box itself so I think i should  be mostly ok.
<centrelink> Chamunks: it's worth googling around how to set up a ssh jail if it's a concern
<MonkeyDust> !google > centrelink
<ubottu> centrelink, please see my private message
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, ?
<centrelink> rofl
<delac> so, youtube videos seem to be on fast forward. what gives?
<Dr_willis> typical adobe flash issues sounds like. ;)
<Dr_willis> are the colors all messed up?
<delac> Dr_willis: nope, they are correct
<Dr_willis> standard 'fix' to try.. full screen the video. use the settings on the flash video to disable hardware accelleration
<delac> lets try...
<centrelink> Chamunks: I'll be out for a little while feel free to pm me if youhave any more questions
<Dr_willis> another flash issue.. you have to fullscreen the video to click on the settings items. :)
<Chamunks> thanks I'll keep you in mind :)
<Chamunks> centrelink, thanks I'll keep you in mind :)
<delac> well, opening the settings crashed my firefox...
<diamonds>  http://pastie.org/pastes/4532810/text I'm getting this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176878/ubuntu-12-04-installation-stops-at-time-zone
<diamonds> what do
<diamonds> wait, it's not stopping at time zone
<diamonds> but I'm getting that msg output (the one from the question)
<diamonds> install worked fine but I guess it doesn't like my graphics card (?)
<AdvoWork> if doing a symbolic link(so at the moment nothing exists in /auto/) is it ln -s /etc/myconfig.cfg /auto/  so that will make auto/myconfig  (which links to /etc/myconfig.cfg) ?
<delac> Dr_willis: well, no it doesnt crash, but if I open the settings, it just gets stuck
<Dr_willis> delac,  even if fullscreened the video first?
<delac> Dr_willis: even when fullscreened
<bitbarron> Does TOR protect all my traffic over the internet?  Web browsing, IRC, email, etc?
<Dr_willis> bitbarron,  tor  dosent protect.. it annonamizes
<subz3r0> bitbarron, you should "carefully" read the FAQ of TOR.
<bitbarron> Dr_willis, right.  GnuGP protects.  Tor makes anon.  Correct?
<subz3r0> bitbarron, read the FAQ's! btw. this is no ubuntu related. please discuss those things in #ubuntu-offtopic
<subz3r0> "not"
<pacifique> Hellp
<bitbarron> subz3r0, OK.  Thx.
<wildcard-> i got some kind of problem with a samba share. im accessing the share via windows and have a stand alone program on there which i and another person runs from the share. now i try to run some kind of "child program" inside the program it fails and i get following error in samba log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152620/
<pacifique> Hello, Does anyone knows how i can download a youtube video using ubunt software?
<MonkeyDust> pacifique  use youtube-dl in the terminal
<k1l> pacifique: search for youtube in the software center
<subz3r0> pacifique, use flashgot or easy youtube video downloader. both are plugins for firefox
<selavi> does onyone know a way to run losetup without beeing root?
<loconut> I just did a system update (running 12.04 with normal Unity (not 2D)) and all of a sudden my launcher icons are big and the icon size option is missing from settings appearance
<loconut> i did another update a couple days ago and it was fine.
<pacifique> subz3r0, Can i find them in Ubuntu software center?
<saint_> hi all, i am trying to recompile rtl8187 driver , and i have an error message when i "make" which is "Warning: symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-sourcespirce-3.2.6/Module.symvers is missing" - can someone give me a hint on how to fix this  ?
<delac> what is npviewer called these days (I have flash running but no npviewer)?
<subz3r0> pacifique, within firefox... "extras - addons" search there for both of them
<pacifique> subz3r0, Ok let me check
<subz3r0> pacifique, with the first, you get a new icon on the top left bar, with the other one you'll get an option right under the video.
<loconut> any idea how to fix?
<subz3r0> pacifique, the easy yt video downloader let u choose the quality u prefer too...
<pacifique> k1l, I find minitube,music tube Can them work?
<pacifique> MonkeyDust, Then What next
<maze> Hey
<exarkun> Does even one of the video dvd burning applications on Ubuntu work?  I've tried all the ones I can find, k3b, brasero, devede, they're all horribly broken.
<hiya> hi
<mneptok> exarkun: i used DeVeDe 48h ago to create a DVD. it worked fine.
<ControllerSYR> hi
<exarkun> mneptok: I just spent an hour fighting with devede.  All it will do is telling me I don't have permission to write to the temporary directory.
<ControllerSYR> welcome hiya
<hiya> thanks
<exarkun> (And a review of the code suggests it was written by someone extremely incompetent, so it's probably riddled with other critical bugs)
<mneptok> exarkun: what is it using as a temporary directory?
<subz3r0> pacifique, just install it the downloader..... restart firefox, open a yt vid and check the "icon" below the video...
<exarkun> (Surprise, if you _delete_ the temporary directory, you won't be able to write to it!)
<exarkun> mneptok: I told it to use "/tmp/scratch", amongst various other settings.  I have write permission to it, honest.
<superfabbb> hi i've gta 1 for playonlinux, how setting graphic video? thanks
<mneptok> exarkun: i have never seen that behavior. and i have used DeVeDe more than once.
<exarkun> mneptok: Well, that's quite fortunate for you, but it doesn't really help me.
<exarkun> Do you want to bring your laptop over to my house and burn this dvd for me?
<maze> :G lol...
<mneptok> exarkun: if you have found bugs, report them and fix them in your local tree.
<exarkun> mneptok: Seriously, the devede code is a trainwreck.  It's not worth fixing, it should be thrown away.
<mneptok> exarkun: i don't need a DVD. you do. you drtive.
<mneptok> *drive.
<exarkun> Along with the other useless, broken software that is, for some mysterious reason, packaged at all.
<mneptok> exarkun: so throw it away and write something better. since that's the approach you seem to want to take.
<exarkun> mneptok: You're being quite helpful.
<mneptok> exarkun: GIGO.
<exarkun> mneptok: Thanks for your recommendation.  Unfortunately devede is not going to work for me.
<exarkun> So, does anyone know of any video dvd software in Ubuntu that does work?
<delac> Dr_willis: so, It was just pulseaudio that was trying to use HDMI output (and flash didn't like that). For some reason my default sound card is chosen randomly between hdmi or audigy after every restart. I have alredy tried setting "options snd-emu10k1 index=0" in alsa-base.conf, but that didn't change anything. Thoughts?
<superfabbb> when i open  wine-editor in playonlinux where is wineprefix?
<TriBeCa99> Okay... so I was just updating from 11.04 to 11.10 in the GUI, it finished and rebooted... now during boot I get "error: symbol not fount: 'grub_divmod64_full' then on a new line a grub rescue> prompt
<chris|> selavi, chown a loop device to your users uid and you can losetup as a user
<marcus_> hi its safe to upgrade to 12.10?
<marcus_> i meant its safe like debian testing?
<centrelink> marcus_:
<marcus_> yes
<centrelink> I used it for about a month before going back to arch, and found it was mostly stable, but a few apps ALWAYS crashed
<marcus_> i rly need 3.4 or 3.5 kernel
<marcus_> oh ty im using normally sabayon so i dont afraid he he
<Kaapa> hello. Is there a ppa for the 3.4 kernel ?
<marcus_> just need buntu for this gf lap
<centrelink> marcus_: I'd stick with 12.04, or use another distro that's more updated and just do maintenance for her
<marcus_> i instaled her sabayon here but she dont like it she want buntu he he and problem is this runs on a6 amd cpu and nw kernels got way better use of turbo mode
<marcus_> also btrfs fix in new kernel are tempting
<marcus_> i jsut make dist upgrade and see whats happend xD
<mwilliams1220> I should mention I am relatively new to Linux, even though I have been using it for a couple of years, this is the first time I had a problem that I couldn't find the answer to online:  Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control
<mwilliams1220>  through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<mneptok> marcus_: 12.04 is just fine in my AMD APU.
<yeats> !mainline | marcus_
<ubottu> marcus_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<marcus_> mneptok:  yeah but turbo mode do not works at all
<mneptok> marcus_: development versions are not recommended. they are more like -sid than -testing.
<marcus_> exacly this cpu can run turbo on 2.4 ghz and on butu runs only on 1.5 ghz
<marcus_> mneptok:  i started from debian sid way in 90s i can handle it
<yeats> marcus_: I wouldn't move to 12.10 until late September/early October if you want any semblance of stability
<mneptok> marcus_: it's not your machine. it's the GF's. she's going to care more about stability than eaking out every drop of performance.
<jrib> marcus_: is 12.10 necessary for a new kernel for some reason?  Why don't you just try a newer kernel on 12.04?  If things don't go smoothly you can always fallback to an earlier kernel in grub
<marcus_> got any ppa for 3.4 or 3.5 kernels cuz i dont find any xD
<jrib> !kernel | marcus_
<ubottu> marcus_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mwilliams1220> I should mention I am relatively new to Linux, even though I have been using it for a couple of years, this is the first time I had a problem that I couldn't find the answer to online:  Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control
<mwilliams1220>  through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<mwilliams1220> I should mention I am relatively new to Linux, even though I have been using it for a couple of years, this is the first time I had a problem that I couldn't find the answer to online:  Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control
<mwilliams1220>  through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<JustSomeGuy> hi there where can i redefine what the shutdown button in unity does? (i mean the software button on the interface on the top right not the physical button)
<rafaelsoaresbr> why xchat-gnome refuses to open?
<savio> anyone?
<Djdh1882Jd> irc://irc.freenode.net/rubberec2
<savio> my /var/log/message filled with
<savio>  intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: ME failed to update for more than 1s, likely hung
<savio> this type of message
<savio>  blacklisting the driver stop the issue
<Djdh1882Jd> quit
<savio> but what about using that device
<vinzanity> im trying to configure email using https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html but cannot seem to make it work
<vinzanity> root@tireph:~# telnet mail.lingerieph.com 25
<vinzanity> Trying 119.93.161.59...
<vinzanity> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<vinzanity> root@tireph:~#
<TriBeCa99> Okay... so I was just updating from 11.04 to 11.10 in the GUI, it finished and rebooted... now during boot I get "error: symbol not fount: 'grub_divmod64_full' then on a new line a grub rescue> prompt
<Ristovski> Hello, I want to install ubuntu, so here are the settings, can anyone verify that this is correct? http://i.imgur.com/jmAkc.png
<pranavk> my proxy allows only 80 and 443 outbound access. i am running an aws server with sshd running on 443 and now using corkscrew i can smoothly run ssh over the proxy. what i want to do also is to tunnel all my internet traffic also through this tunnel. i am thinking of port forwarding but seems like its not working with corkscrew.
<llutz> vinzanity: check logs /var/log/mail* for errors
<islandmonkey> Ristovski: Looks good to me
<Ristovski> okay
<louiemat> can anyone tell me how to fix these error I recieve at bootup -- E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<louiemat> E: Error occurred while processing libmono-corlib1.0-cil (NewFileVer1)
<jpds> pranavk: Sounds like you want a VPN instead?
<yeats> louiemat: the google reveals this: http://aziest.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/how-to-increase-your-apt-cache-limit/
<pranavk> jpds. cant it be done through http over ssh thing ?
<Ristovski> islandmonkey: is the device for boot okay? aka /dev/sda
<islandmonkey> Ristovski: Yes. /dev/sda is your main HDD
<StryKaizer> Is there a similar app for sticky notes in 12.04 ?
<Ristovski> okay installing..
<misaq> hi all guys
<misaq> can somebody help me on creating vpn connections for Ubuntu?
<misaq> I just created several VPN connections in network connections, but I can't start them
<misaq> I get the error, "Cannot start VPN service"
<yeats> marcus_: have you looked in /var/log/syslog for NetworkManager messages?
<yeats> marcus_: sorry - meant for misaq
<marcus_> o0
<misaq> yeats, not really
<yeats> misaq: that's where I would start
<misaq> yeats, I just see my vpn connections in network manager but simply cannot start any
<yeats> misaq: syslog should provide you more information
<misaq> yeats: I'm checking out
<teszt123> hello
<misaq> yeats: please see this: http://codepad.org/YQCiwuaV
<misaq> yeats: that's my syslog
<monkfish> Can anyone tell me why my wifi card experiences massive slow downs at random?
<ajbiz11> anyone good at configuring squid
<ajbiz11> in a vm
<misaq> yeats: I think there's something about the issue in the log
<monkfish> speedtest will show 10mbps and then ill check again 1 minute later and its 5 mbps
<monkfish> my connection is rated 12
<yeats> misaq: can you pastebin what's there and share the URL here in the channel?
<roasted> Question - last night my system maxed the HDD space. I found out via ncdu (cli application) that 130GB was due to .xsession-errors. Now I don't use this system for much besides having an active RTSP stream to an outdoor network camera on my deck... what exactly could have happened to have populated 130GB of .xsession-errors? I'm trying to figure out what I did to cause that to avoid it in the future.
<monkfish> anyone?
<yeats> monkfish: have you checked /var/log/syslog for any relevant messages?
 * yeats always starts with the logs if possible
<monkfish> yeats:hold up
<ajbiz11> could anyone help me configure squid in a VM
<arcticmonkey> hey is there a way to make ubuntu server recognize a wireless interface?
<monkfish> yeats, i have no idea what to look for
<monkfish> yeats, there is a lot of wifi shit going on
<ajbiz11> yes
<monkfish> yeats, !yo what's this ? !!!40MHz Lower !!! Control Channel at Below. Central = 8
<yeats> monkfish: I'm not sure, but if you're able to pastbin the log and share the URL here, someone may be able to help interpret
<louiemat> yeats, I must be doing something wrong in entering the commands- I'm sorry but could you give me the correct way to enter the fix?
<kdub> any one else have the '}' character open up the HUD randomly? (and how to fix?)
<yeats> louiemat: all I did was google your error and find that page - I've not experienced the problem you're having... however, if you can pastebin what you've done and share the link, someone may be able to help
<Yuechuan> ..
<nano_> nano
<jbwiv> I'm having a problem with a runaway process. I'll be working and see my system monitor applet's load average jump up, and then just after, X becomes unresponsive. Then, I switch to a virtual terminal, and try to login, but it will only let me type my username...it hangs before prompting for a password. Only solution is a hard reset. how does one track something like this down?
<jbwiv> worst case, I'd love to find a utility which sends various top process info (cpu, ram, io/wait) to a round robin file every few seconds, so upon reboot I could see perhaps the last five minutes or so prior to reboot
<yeats> jbwiv: have you tried ssh-ing in from another machine when that happens?
<jbwiv> yeats, unfortunately I don't have a machine handy from which to do that
<yeats> ah -ok
<drag0nius> hello
<yeats> jbwiv: have you seen this?: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/how-to-capture-unix-top-command-output-to-a-file-in-readable-format/
<drag0nius> hows possible that my ubuntu server (working as router) cant resolve hostnames, but my comp in lan can?
<drag0nius> everything worked like month ago and at some point it stopped
<drag0nius> not sure when and totally no idea why
<yeats> drag0nius: what are the DNS settings on the server?
<drag0nius> both google dns in dhcpd.conf global scope
<yeats> drag0nius: what about /etc/resolv.conf?
<louiemat> yeast, as you can probably tell I'm a newbee and I'm having trouble (Also) using pastebin could you inlighten me on how to use Pastbin? Sorry for the trouble, only if you have time>m
<drag0nius> its empty
<drag0nius> only 2 line comments
<yeats> drag0nius: that would explain it - add 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' and see if you can resolve hosts
<yeats> !pastebin | louiemat
<ubottu> louiemat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drag0nius> yeah, i can now
<drag0nius> and how to make it permanent?
<yeats> drag0nius: does the server use dhcp for its connection?
<drag0nius> yeah, its connected to modem
<yeats> if so, it *should* automatically populate with the nameserver address when it gets configured
<drag0nius> any way to force it?
<Rajvi> Good Morning Everyone
<yeats> I don't know, to be honest - I haven't had trouble with it
<drag0nius> lets hope editing dhclient.conf will do the work
<yeats> drag0nius: it will at least work until you reboot, and after that it should populate when you get a DHCP address, but at least you know what to check now
<Anon18> hii
<Anon18> any one actually here?
<drag0nius> nah, there are just 1.7k ppl afking
<Anon18> :P
<DMASS> does anybod know how to set a serial port to 38400 E 8 1 with stty?
<Anon18> sorry i have never actually used IRC
<Anon18> can someone help me out?
<MonkeyDust> Anon18  the best way to learn is by using it :)
<dpwrussell> In Ubuntu Desktop /etc/network/interfaces no longer seems to be responsible for configuring my networking. I can configure it in my Desktop Enviornment (Currently KDE), but what service exactly is responsible for those settings now? Is /etc/init.d/networking checking places other than /etc/networking/interfaces as well now?
<Anon18> yeah but i wanna host something on irc but how?
<Anon18> monkey dust can you help please?
<cromag> ask a question instead Anon18
<MonkeyDust> Anon18  first learn the basics
<yeats> dpwrussell: it's been a while since I used Kubuntu, but it's probably some variant of/equivalent program to NewtorkManager
<yeats> dpwrussell: NetworkManager, that is
<dpwrussell> yeats: Yes, I think it is network manager responsible, but is that subserviant to the regular networking init scripts?
<yeats> dpwrussell: I don't know the details as it's something I've not had to dig into to solve a problem - I do know you can control it by editing the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file to say managed = 'false' if you'd rather do it the "init" way
<dpwrussell> yeats: ok, cool. Thanks.
<xjkx> ./File and bash says it doesn't exist, but it does, it even autocompletes, now what ?
<W4sp> pwd
<areallygayuserna> Hello does anyone know how I can contact Jono Bacon. I was directed by the UK Canonical office to contact him here.
<jrib> areallygayuserna: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonoBacon (his nick is jono)
<CookieM_> and he's on the channel right now
<sileni> hi
<sileni>  I'm running Xubuntu 11.10. It seems what I write to /etc/hosts is not persistent across reboots. Has anyone encountered this kind of symptom before?
<areallygayuserna> yea i just noticed i sent him a direct IM
<islandmonkey> sileni: Why not 12.04?
<sileni> islandmonkey: not really supported by our company
<islandmonkey> Oh I see. Work computer
<sileni> islandmonkey: yes
<vibhav> areallygayuserna: Could you please change your IRC nick to a family friendly one :)
<Makdaam> hi, where's the DNS configuration held now? There's a local DNS server running on my machine (I didn't put it there explicitly).
<xjkx> I have a 64 bits system, I want to install a 32 bits application, how do I do that
<IdleOne> xjkx: if you use the software centre it will also offer to install ia32libs
<xjkx> IdleOne: so just apt-get install ia32libs ?
<IdleOne> xjkx: something like that. I am not certain of the exact package name
<IdleOne> use apt-cache search searchterm
<xjkx> ia32-libs-multiarch ?
<IdleOne> that is the one
<malloc_> Hi, where is the appropriate place to ask some questions about configuring ftp on server 12.04?
<subz3r0> malloc_, here
<antisocial> Hi all
<antisocial> i am new to irc chat
<malloc_> I installed vsftpd from command line but cant seem to connect with the client
<trijntje_> hi antisocial, just ask away ;)
<malloc_> Connection gets dropped without message
<subz3r0> malloc_, did you bind the ftpserver to the corrept ip?
<subz3r0> malloc_, and if youre using a router, did you portforward the correct ports to the correct ip?
<malloc_> Its all open
<malloc_> Just setting up the network so I havent restricted anything
<subz3r0> malloc_, check the ftp logs in /var/log
<malloc_> subz3r0, No ftp logs
<centrelink> Hi, I like ubuntu.
<zjhui2> hi , any one know whether the ubuntu 11.10 is multiarch ?
<malloc_> I will check the config file to make sure it is loging.
<malloc_> subz3r0, let me make absolutely sure all is good so I don't wate your time...
<malloc_> Thanks
<drag0nius> is it possible to connect via PPPoA with pppoeconf?
<r3dLunchb0x> have a crontab question. created a script (bash) to gather repquota info on top 10 space hogs, using crontab (root's) to send info via email, but the email is blank.
<ankush> #j #django
<InferiorHuman> My video card + onboard won't play nice together anymore after an Update. If I have the onboard intel graphics enabled in BIOS. Then ubuntu seems not to load the module? for the nvidia-current driver (gt 430) I have to disable onboard in bios to use my gt 430. I had made a custom xorg.conf that allowed me to use both. I have not changed the xorg.conf and now like I said they won't play nice. I really need help please.
<InferiorHuman> nvidia-settings says im not using the nvidia driver but it should be..
<MonkeyDust> InferiorHuman  the latest nvidia driver from their site?
<InferiorHuman> no from repo's using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. If I re-enable intel graphics in bios I have to remove that package and reinstall it again or X tells me I have no useable screens even if I run nvidia-xconfig
<InferiorHuman> this has all been setup and working for more than a year on last release and now for awhile on 12.04
<marcpv> hi! Anyone know why rhythmbox ask me for the password to unlock keyring when I just start it?
<naveen1> Hi.. Update managaer shows this error : untrusted source "apport-hooks-medibuntu".. How do i remove this or force update manager to proceed?
<designbybeck> What was the latest Ubuntu Distro Maker?
<InferiorHuman> naveen1, you can do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the command line
<designbybeck> I think this is the one I was thinking of: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/easily-create-your-own-distribution.html
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Is that one of those Optimus chipsets or just a regular integrated video Mobo with an additional discrete card plugged in?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, hey there buddy! it's Erin from last night
<InferiorHuman> hold on let me find the relevant lines.
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Grrr! :D  ... get me the entire /var/log/dmesg to pastebin
<InferiorHuman> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<InferiorHuman> is the discrete card. and I have the intel disabled right now
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, do you need me to enable the intel first before I paste dmesg so you can see any errors ?
<CurlyBrace> Hello
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Both please so I can compare them
<CurlyBrace> I am trying to connect to an Ubuntu VM on windows via another windows computer, any suggetions?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, ok hold on give you the one with only NVIDIA first.
<ssta_> CurlyBrace: as long as the VM is on the network (bridged mode rather than NAT) it should Just Work
<Areckx> I am having a werid problem: when I first start my computer, it'll run fine for hours (or minutes, it seems to be random) and then all of a sudde the system monitor will beat 100% cpu and everything will be slow, it happened just now when I was watching a youtube video
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, nvidia only
<InferiorHuman>     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152985/
<TJ-> CurlyBrace: {}  You'd need to set a static route on the source PC that tells it to route packets destined for the VM's sub-net via the Windows PC hosting the VM
<Areckx> It usually only happens after starting to play videos, but sometimes it'll just happen out of nowhere when I'm in chromium
<CurlyBrace> uhhh...that sounds tricky
<TJ-> CurlyBrace: not really :)
<Areckx> System monitor is saying that System Monitor is running at 52% cpu
<Areckx> This is strange
<naveen1> InferiorHuman, thanks, it works.
<TaJMoX> In Xchat, how do I connect to multiple servers?
<TJ-> CurlyBrace: see http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/sag_tcpip_pro_addstaticroute.mspx?mfr=true
<Areckx> TaJMoX::  which client ytou using?
<TaJMoX> Xchat-gnome
<TJ-> TaJMoX: I use xchat2 ... that allows as many networks as you want to be open simultaneously. Not sure about xchat-gnome
<Areckx> Go to network list >> servers, and under Ubuntu servers, uncheck thge box that says "connect to this server only"
<TaJMoX> I'll try Xchat2 Thanks TJ
<Areckx> anyway what is going on with my CPU usage?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, bear with me a few minutes unexpected tech difficulties. brb getting that log.
<Areckx> it seems very random, and just now it was up really high and going to settings >> connection in xchat was reallly laggy
<TJ-> Areckx: That's not what the option means... That option is for when you'e got lots of servers listed for a particular network and only want to connect to your preferred server, rather than letting Xchat choose randomly
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: OK
<CurlyBrace> Thanks for the help...but maybe I should try another route...
<Areckx> TJ-::  ahh didn't realize that
<TJ-> CurlyBrace: route add ... is the standard way routing is done for all OSs
<TJ-> Areckx: It's useful for when you've got servers listed all over the world and want to only connect to your local server
<Areckx> WELL anyway, it realllllly spikes when I open up chromium, what's the deal?
<TJ-> Areckx: chromium being busy initialising?
<Areckx> well it'll stay spiked
<Areckx> now it went back down, this is really strange, it was running fine until just a few days ago, I did a complete system reinstall and it is doing it again
<marcpv> please, anoyone know why Rhythmbox ask me for keyring password every time?
<aubre> My left mouse button on my logitech mouse sometimes acts like it is always down, I unplugged my Logitech USB headphones and the left mouse button works again. Ideas?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153004/
<InferiorHuman> sorry that took forever.
<TJ-> Areckx: Use tools like top, htop, iotop and so on to find out which processes are responsible
<drag0nius_netboo> anyone knows how to set up ubuntu server to use Speedstream 4100 in bridge mode?
<drag0nius_netboo> connecting through pppoe/pppoa
<drag0nius_netboo> pppoeconf does not find it
<TaJMoX> Xchat 2.8.8 is much better thanks TJ
<TJ-> drag0nius_netboo: I had a similar issue some time ago; it turned out the ADSL modem's embedded linux kernel was missing one of the disciplines required to support PPP
<aubre> trying pluggin them up in different locations
<TJ-> drag0nius_netboo: I discovered that PPPoA was missing the discipline, but PPPoE was OK
<drag0nius_netboo> but how do i set up connection in ubuntu?
<aubre> headphones now on bus 001, mouse on bus 002
<drag0nius_netboo> what else is there to use since pppoeconf dont work
<TaJMoX> Network Connections -> DSL doesn't work?
<drag0nius_netboo> i've ubuntu server
<TaJMoX> Oh
<miriam_spotvisio> i need the canonical head office number of the US
<TJ-> drag0nius_netboo: I added a simple setup to /etc/ppp/peers/ and ppp0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> miriam_spotvisio  first write an email to canonical, ask permission to call him
<ssta_> miriam_spotvisio: canonical head ofice isn't in the US
<drag0nius_netboo> i dont need to set up; eth0 to which is modem connected?
<TJ-> drag0nius_netboo: This is my /etc/ppp/peers/isp script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153018/
<MonkeyDust> miriam_spotvisio  and Canonical HQ is in London, England
<miriam_spotvisio> i called the UK head office
<miriam_spotvisio> they directed me here
<miriam_spotvisio> to speak to jono
<MonkeyDust> miriam_spotvisio  hard to believe
<ssta_> miriam_spotvisio: there's a Boston office.  See: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact/our-offices
<TJ-> miriam_spotvisio: here? for what? support?
<miriam_spotvisio> naah
<miriam_spotvisio> i'm a business development manager we want to get ubuntu involved
<miriam_spotvisio> in an event
<miriam_spotvisio> the link you just sent is only fax #s
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, do you see anything wrong in those 2 logs?
<jono> miriam_spotvisio, I already responded
<jono> please stop spamming me in private messages
<jono> I gave you my email address to emai,
<jono> email
<miriam_spotvisio> oh i didn't see it
<miriam_spotvisio> thank you
<jono> no problem
<TaJMoX> What's a good GUI program that displays what processes are using network traffic? Right now I am uploading at 36kbps and don't know why.
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: 2 logs? I only have one so far... the 1153004
<endafy> when removing firefox via the USC it gets stuck at the end
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, oh ok, that log the 3004 is for having nvidia+intel, this one is for just nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152985/
<wilee-nilee> hello channel I have a aceraspire one d250 running 12.04, and am unable to get the microphone working for google plus chat with classmates, I suspect I'm missing a app not sure what though.
<Guest39915> some speak spanish
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: thanks
<Pici> !es | Guest39915
<ubottu> Guest39915: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<endafy> ya know there are so many packages out of date
<MonkeyDust> endafy  try sudo apt-get firefox ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<endafy> pithos refuses to run because the package is out of date
<MonkeyDust> endafy  try sudo apt-get purge firefox ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<endafy> MonkeyDust, I did
<Areckx> Do you think I might have a virus?
<endafy> gimp is still 2.6?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, no problem thank you! I  just don't know what broke my setup I don't see how the disk being full could have broken my X server (after we fixed the full issue)
<endafy> pithos refuses to run because it needs to be updated
<endafy> what the hell people get with the fucking program update the applications
<zorgborg> hi, im running gparted livecd + bout to expand my ubuntu partition into unallocated space, but it says on ubuntu wiki that this wont work if my linux partition is on 'the extended partition', what exactly does this mean?
<A_J> does ubuntu support i686 processers, if yes can some1 link me to lubuntu i686
<Pici> A_J: The 32bit versions will support i686 processors just fine.
<MonkeyDust> zorgborg  you can have 4 primary partitions, but inside an extended partition, you can make more
<A_J> Pici i tried a lubuntu installatiom. it gave me an error.
<A_J> 11.04
<Guest65837> Hi all
<zorgborg> MonkeyDust: i dont know the difference between a primary and extended partition, i installed linux after windows (which came with the laptop) so i assume windows was a primary whatever that means and linux is extended?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Can you look in /var/log/ for older dmesg.X.gz compressed logs from when it worked? I need to see one of those to compare before-and-after. You can pastebin those using "zcat <filename> | pastebinit"
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, OK
<blakes> Anyone know if there is a sabayon equivalent that works for manipulating the Unity desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !partition > zorgborg
<ubottu> zorgborg, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> blakes: we only support ubuntu here
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153039/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153040/
<InferiorHuman>  thats from dmesg.3.gz and 4
<Pici> ThinkT510: sabayon is also a tool for locking down the desktop.
<ThinkT510> Pici: oh, i was thinking of the gentoo based distro (which no doubt you noticed)
<MonkeyDust> zorgborg  that link in the factoid is dead, try this one, partitioning is the hardest part, it kept me from using linux years ago https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<blakes> Not talking about sabayon linux, ThinkT510, talking about the software to manage user configs (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sabayon)
<A_J> does ubuntu support i686
<A_J> !i686
<ThinkT510> blakes: desktop support for hardy ran out a long while ago
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Thanks... I'm reading up on the same bug on Redhat ... seems its been around a while
<drag0nius_netboo> TJ-: you have some guide how to set up rp-pppoe?
<blakes> Right, thinkt510..... that's why I am asking about an equivalent for UNITY.  sheesh.
<TaJMoX> What's a good GUI program that displays what processes are using network traffic? Right now I am uploading at 36kbps and don't know why.
<ThinkT510> blakes: i was confused by your link, which mentions hardy
<A_J> Pici are you sure about 32bit supportin i686
<TJ-> drag0nius_netboo: I don't recall one - I just added that setting to the pppoe config file and it worked
<TJ-> A_J: Yes, the i386 does support almost all i686 (as long as they have the imov instruction)
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: still reading up on yours
<ThinkT510> blakes: oneiric (11.10) seems to be the last one that has sabayon in the repo
<zorgborg> MonkeyDust: thanks for the links but im just gonna drive on ahead and see what happens, got all my data backed up
<A_J> TJ- it's says 600Mhz Intel Original Processer
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, awesome making a sandwhich :-P
<TJ-> A_J: I was reading the "CPU" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<TJ-> A_J: It says the same for 11.04 too https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<traubisoda> hi all
<bmomjian> With Ubuntu 12.04 and Gnome classic, my desktop dropdown list of Places are not showing up randomly after boot because they are NFS mounts and the mount isn't happening quickly enough.  The Nautilus NFS bookmark locations show fine.  Any idea on how to delay the panel check for NFS locations?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: can you pastebin the xorg.conf  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<traubisoda> i've just installed proftpd and i got the following error: ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<traubisoda> fresh install
<traubisoda> any ideas?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, sure
<InferiorHuman> TJ-,
<InferiorHuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153067/
<InferiorHuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153067/
<FloodBot1> InferiorHuman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InferiorHuman> oooops.
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, 3067 and 3068 :-P
<InferiorHuman> like I said before I made that xorg.conf by hand after some research and it had worked until recently :-)
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: re xorg.conf. I just want to understand what the server is being asked to do
<Froodle> Why don't Banshee or Rhythmbox close when I tell it to close?  Ctrl-W?  The X in the corner?
<drag0nius_netboo> TJ- i'm getting Timeout waiting for PADO packets
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, understood. this is my music machine and home server.  the monitor run by the nvidia is HDMI to a 720p hdtv that some times I watch movies etc on when the wife takes over the big screen upstairs :-). the second monitor I use mainly for ncmpcpp for my music. that monitor is VGA. Doubt you needed to know any of that but figured i'd share haha.
<A_J> TJ- i dont see i686 in there :(
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: What I see in Xorg.0.log is that the intel driver is trying to control the nvidia card :s
<DemiStar> Hello all
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, makes perfect sense based on whats happening lol.
<TJ-> A_J: "However, Ubuntu natty will not run on i586 or earlier processors. Despite the architecture name "i386", support for actual 80386 processors (and their clones) was dropped with the Sarge (r3.1) release of Debian[2]. (No version of Linux has ever supported the 286 or earlier chips in the series.) Support for i586 and lower processors, as well as for i686 processors without the cmov instruction, was dropped in Ubuntu 10.10. Most i686 and later processors are still
<TJ-> supported[3]. "
<om26er> my window controls started appearing on the right, after I logged into gnome classic session. How do i get them back to the left?
<DemiStar> How can move over my personal setting, such as bookmarks and saved pswds for Firefox and Thunderbird...,
<A_J> TJ- maybe i downloaded the x64 one
<DemiStar> I already copied .mozilla folder in my home folder..
<A_J> i'll download the x86 alternate one again
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, so this is just a bug in ubuntu, I wonder if they will fix it ;-(
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: There's something wrong with your xorg.conf. Look at the 2 "Device" sections. For both you have the 'nvidia' driver set, but the BusIDs are Card0 == NVidia, Card1 == Intel
<z3rongod---> Hi
<z3rongod---> Keine Deutschen hier?
<Pici> !de | z3rongod---
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, doh!.
<ubottu> z3rongod---: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<z3rongod---> Danke pici but i don't actually need help with ubuntu, i just want to talk to someone from germany :)
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: and in Xorg.0.log you have this: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Areckx> I have Dell Inspiron 1720 running Ubuntu 10.04 : How do I update my graphics card? I did it in previous install with a command line,
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: So I think you need to re-install the Nvidia driver!
<A_J> thanks TJ- btw
<blazingtruth> Areckx, I would recommend Bumblebee
<Areckx> blazingtruth::  what???
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, so why did it work before lol
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, since my xorg.conf was always wrong.
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Magic :D
<InferiorHuman> I was close enough I guess.
<InferiorHuman> do I change the card 1 driver to "intel"
<InferiorHuman> is that what the driver is called?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Because the xorg would be ignored if the two drivers are auto-detected
<L3top> Areckx: lspci | grep -w 'VGA' | wc -l
<L3top> will return a number
<blazingtruth> Areckx, what exactly are you trying to do? I just got here, so I just said the first thing that came to mind. :P
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I think you do, yes. PCI 0:2:0 is the intel device
<DemiStar> How can move over my personal setting for Firefox and Thunderbird from one PC to another;  I already copied over .mozilla folder in home folder
<DemiStar> is that all i need, or do I need to copy over any other folders?
<InferiorHuman>   TJ- yea that much I was able to figure out when I did my research. just an fyi it DID NOT EVER work before I made that albeit slightly incorrect xorg.conf file haha. hurray for magic. So I have changed that line to "intel" now re-install nvidia-current + reboot ?
<TJ-> DemiStar: Thats' all you need for Firefox. For Thunderbird you need .thunderbird/ too
<Areckx> L3top::  it just produced a > with a blinking cursor
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Yes, I hope that's all you need!
<L3top> then it was typed wrong. ctrl c        Areckx
<InferiorHuman> we shall see :-P
<Areckx> blazingtruth::  well I am experiencing 100% cpu for extended periods of time, running top seems to tell me nothing strange is running
<DemiStar> TJ-, thanx!!
<Areckx> L3top::  I did...
<L3top> lspci | grep VGA    Areckx... how many lines does that produce
<blazingtruth> Areckx, then I think Bumblebee might help (at least it did for me). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Areckx> L3top::  lspci | grep -w 'VGA' | wc -l
<Areckx> it prodiuced one line "1"
<L3top> then bumblebee is not what you need
<cajacaliente> Can anyone confirm or deny the issues detailed in this post? http://redd.it/ydvz9
<Areckx> What is bumblebee?
<L3top> It is a program to deal with hybrid GPUs
<blazingtruth> Ok  -  don't mind me. I'm by no means a pro at this.
<Areckx> I am using a Dell inspiron 1720
<L3top> I do not know every chipset for every generic model I am afraid. Can I have the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Areckx> blazingtruth::  all suggestions are valid, not all of them work for every issue
<Areckx> L3top::  yeah those are the kind of commands I was looking for, I don't know how people memorize those commands o_O: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 0c)
<Froodle> Why don't Banshee or Rhythmbox close when I tell them to close?  Ctrl-W?  The X in the corner?  Right-click and Quit from the Unity bar?  I need the music to STOP PLAYING.
<L3top> Areckx: Can you please explain the original problem to me again? I just dropped in
<L3top> Areckx: also what version of ubuntu you are on
<Areckx> L3top::  well recently I have started having extended periods of 100% cpu usage and it makes everything realllly slow
<Pelo> good afternoon folks, I need a program recommendation,  I'm making a placard ( bit like road sign ) I need software that will let me move/resize/warp text  gimp isn't doing it for me and libreoffice isn'T up to par either
<Areckx> 10.04
<xangua> Froodle: stop music and close it or use Control+q
<Areckx> Pelo::  gimps is 100% featured...
<OerHeks> Froodle press play button again
<L3top> Areckx: sudo apt-get install libva-driver-i965
<Froodle> The Pause button is NOT closing the program.
<Areckx> L3top::  E: Couldn't find package libva-driver-i965
<Pelo> Areckx, agreed but it's too complicated for what I am doing, I need something that will be a little more like a layout oriented text app
<kkfoss> ej
<L3top> !info libva-driver-i965 lucid
<ubottu> Package libva-driver-i965 does not exist in lucid
<Froodle> xangua, Ctrl-Q has no response to the program.  I don't know why.
<L3top> hmm.
<Areckx> Do I need to add a source L3top ?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, ok so I did that twice remove nvidia-current + reinstall each time on reboot only the intel vga screen would show anything, and it said running in low graphics mode. need me to pastebin logs?
<kkfoss> hello, can some one tell me why is my adhock wifi connection behaving so veard?  i have another machine which can connect my wifi connection but internet is not shred
<linus-torvalds> Can someone help me find a BeOS theme?
<L3top> would appear that is in OUR repo... sorry... thought it was generally available. It will be your decision to do so Areckx. You will likely need to add the xorg edgers ppa
<Areckx> Pelo::  granted I am annoyed with programs like gimpo and photoshop / paintshop pro etc, but it does everything you need if you tool around with it
<Areckx> L3top::  oh I need to update xorg?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153114/
<L3top> InferiorHuman: you have a hybrid gpu? lspci | grep VGA     returns two lines? If so, you will need bumblebee. This is not a bug in the OS, nvidia provides 0 support for hybrid gpus on linux.
<kkfoss> let me explain my problem in more details.  I have a thinkpad on which I have a mobile broadband connection active.  I made an adhoc connection and other laptops can see it well and also manage to connect to that wifi connection, but my internet from my thinkpad is not getting shared.
<InferiorHuman> L3top, its not a hybrid
<L3top> Areckx: no... you need the intel GPU accelleration package.
<L3top> InferiorHuman: You have two gpus? One intel and one nvidia? And you cannot disable the onboard in bios?
<Areckx> L3top::  I'm just really confused because it wasn't doing this until recently, and I had everything updated before I did a fresh install... I couldn't move my etc and home folders over without screwing up my system, so I can't use all my old backup >_<
<InferiorHuman> I see my current problem LOL my xorg.conf is jacked up
<Areckx> when I moverd over my /etc and /home it thought I was running 11.04... because I tried fixing this problem by upgrading to a newer distro but it made things worse lol
<Areckx> L3top::  well how do I do that?
<L3top> Areckx: what does top reveal about what is chewing up your cpu/memory?
<solifugus> how can I know what version of ubuntu I am using?
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  lsb-release -sd
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  lsb_release -sd
<L3top> lsb_release -sd
<L3top> lol
<Areckx> L3top::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153123/
<Froodle> Just came back to say: fuck Canonical.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Music_player_section  "A compliant player should also keep playing if you close its window while it is playing."
<Froodle> It's a feature!  Fucking bullshit.
<InferiorHuman> L3top, i want to use the nvidia card + intel integrated at one time and its not working anymore
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, fixed my xorg.conf and I am in the greeter screen but my login keeps going back to greeter, whats the greeter log file again ??
<Pici> Froodle: If you think its a problem, file a bug. Ranting and cursing here is not going to help.
<Pici> !language | Froodle
<ubottu> Froodle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<savio> Pici, control your feeling
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, not sure if you are here anymore but, here is my greeter log
<InferiorHuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153132/
<InferiorHuman> keeps putting me back on greeter screen and selecting other sessions isnt helping like it did yesterday
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: sorry... cooking
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, no problem im learning to debug!
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I'll take a look... but I think you're making progress :)
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, yea my last three lines and that log are where I am at now.
<Pacifique> Hello
<InferiorHuman> Hello Pacifique
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: This is what gets my attention: "MESSAGE: Couldn't find primary device"
<Pacifique> Hello InferiorHuman.
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: check the Xorg.0.log for this boot
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, the video card is seen by the computer though.
<Pacifique> InferiorHuman, I have a problem are you ready to help?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: that's correct... but something looks to be failing to see
 * TJ- goes back to *not* burning the chips
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153142/
<InferiorHuman> Pacifique, post your problem to the channel for everyone to see and if I can't help someone might be able to.
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, again module does not exist. what can I do
<Areckx> L3top::  It might be related to compiz, since I have enhanced desktop zoom active, and it slows down even more when I'm zoomed in, but I need this feature, since I am unable to see the screen without  it unless I sit right next to my laptop which is very uncomfortable on my bed, and I use my desk for books and notebooks
<TaJMoX> Help: Re-sizing windows is a pain because there's only like 1 pixel threshold to grab the side of a window. So it's hard to click when I get the window resize mouse pointer. Any way to make this window border threshold larger? Ubuntu 12.04
<Pacifique> I am trying to launch vlc but it doesn't show anything,could someone help?
<Areckx> Pacifique::  sudo aptitude install vlc
<designbybeck> Areckx:  I don't think the full aptitude is installed by default.... so it would be sudo apt-get install vlc
<Areckx> TJ-::  you could try right clicking to resize
<designbybeck> am I right in stating that?
<Areckx> I usde aptitude all the time for install
<Areckx> it is the same as sudo apt-get -f install
<designbybeck> but did you install it
<Areckx> no it was on by default
<k1l> doesnt aptitude still have the multiarch problems?
<k1l> Areckx: no, its not included by default anymore
<Areckx> I really don't know what the differences are.,..
<Areckx> all I know is that aptitude usually installs things better
<OerHeks> see factoid !aptitude
<OerHeks> Areckx, if you run 32 bit, no problem
<Areckx> !aptitude | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<designbybeck> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<PrivateReese> hey guys i got a problem installing ubuntu server via usb stick , there is always something going wrong or missing .....
<PrivateReese> what should i do?
<Areckx> yeah I run 10.04
<Sidewinder1> 10.04 here, as well. :)
<savio> is tifm_sd works for insipron laptop
<OerHeks> PrivateReese, check your iso with md5sum, or your server with memtest86
<k1l> Areckx: 10.04 doesnt have multiarch. so this is totaly another usecase
<Areckx> PrivateReese::  there are different iso for 32-bit/64bit and i3686 and amd64
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, i just don't understand why it has no nvidia module when it says nvidia-current is building one for the current kernel 3.2.0-29-generic
<PrivateReese> i have a amd64 system at home and i cant find a md5sum somewhere on the official ubuntu side
<DJSalkin> i wanna build an arcade machine using my old ibook. it should run emulators (nes,snes,genesis). which os should i choose?
<DJSalkin> its an ibook g3
<InferiorHuman> DJSalkin, maybe damn smal linux ? or build off of ubuntu server
<k1l> DJSalkin: you are asking in an ubuntu channel. so guess the answer :X
<PrivateReese> tried downloading it more then once and also used universal usb installer and lili  but nothing worked
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<DJSalkin> hehe
<MonkeyDust> DJSalkin  this is the ubuntu channel, what answer would you expect?
<DJSalkin> dsl is a nice choise but does it run emulators?
<Areckx> dj_ryan::  that's an awesome arcade machine idea! l;ol probably want a windows OS for emulators though, but I thin klinux has some good emulators.... but windows ones are always more up to date it seems
<InferiorHuman> DJSalkin, sure why not?
<k1l> !ot > DJSalkin
<ubottu> DJSalkin, please see my private message
<Areckx> errr DJSalkin
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Have you done "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current"
<Areckx> And also, emulators are completely legal it's roms that are gray area
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, no I had done apt-get remove and apt-get install though is this the same essentially ?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: ought to be, yes
<DJSalkin> goto ubuntu-offtopic channel for more talking about the arcade
<acidrain> omg. im having this issue again.  something on my main hdd is filling up the entire drive.  i have been using bleachbit to clean it up. last night i had 60gig free space, now i have 12kb free space. what is causing this?
<Pacifique> Areckx, I am using back track , I've done sudo aptitude install vlc but nothing changes when i click on vlc
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Check the directory where they live for the nvidia driver: "ls -ltr /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/"
<MonkeyDust> Pacifique  type /join backtrack/linux
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, well maybe its a bug in the kernel? is this a new kernel I think it is..? like I said the nvidia-current shows depmod building a dkms kernel module or something like that. for this kernel so I am lost. modprobe confirms no module
<MonkeyDust> Pacifique  type /join backtrack-linux
<Hallo> dfsa
<acidrain> is there any way at all how i can go about determining what application is causing this?
<k1l> acidrain: use baobab to take a look at what is causing this
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, nothing nvidia in there
<k1l> acidrain: i mean with baobab you can see which files are filling up the most space
<Pici> ]/22
<acidrain> k1l, ill check it out and get back to you on this
<acidrain> k1l, this could take days to go througha ll of these directories
<acidrain> what i dont understand is that in some folders it will say the top most directory is 19megs, and in a directory in that one it will say 30megs or something
<acidrain> :/
<k1l> acidrain: just sort them, the biggest first.
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  in a terminal, type this    find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \; 2>/dev/null
<PatrikOlsson> Hey, how can I uninstall an installed package? I have isntalled a driver for a printer, but it was broken.
<k1l> acidrain: you mentioned you lost 60gb in a night. so there must be some real big files. they should be easy to find in baobab
<MonkeyDust> PatrikOlsson  try sudo apt-get purge
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, do I need to manually install driver ?
<acidrain> MonkeyDust, how do i make that command output to file :/
<PatrikOlsson> MonkeyDust: "The package xxx needs to be reinstaleld, but I can't find an archive for it"
<InferiorHuman> acidrain, put > /path/file at the end
<acidrain> oh wtf. nvm it did work :)
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \; 2>/dev/null | tee blahblah
<PrivateReese> checksums alright
<PrivateReese> hmm
<acidrain> MonkeyDust, hmmm. i find this weird, it only listed files in /media/Server
<acidrain> wait
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  try sudo
<acidrain> but 1 file in my home folder
<acidrain> its big! let me investigagte
<acidrain> MonkeyDust, I found it!!! .xession-errors.old
<acidrain> the 1 file itself is 58.1GIGs
<k1l> oha
<acidrain> but why would this happen?
<k1l> take a look in it. smth is sending _alot_ of error msgs
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  that's the power of terminal commands
<InferiorHuman> haha terminal FTW.
<Bryan-VM> The Expendables 2 was worth not sleeping for 24 hours. Just saying.
<Pacifique> Does someone know any other multimedia software that can play well as vlc?
<acidrain> k1l, it seems to be a little bit of everything
<InferiorHuman> Pacifique, vlc is the best.
<TheLordOfTime> !best | InferiorHuman
<ubottu> InferiorHuman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acidrain> k1l, is there a way i can stop .xsession-errros from even logging.
<acidrain> none of these errors are effecting me at all
<InferiorHuman> TheLordOfTime, yes i know it was an opinion :-)
<k1l> Pacifique: ask the backtrack guys, what they did to vlc
<savio> my micro sd card built-in my laptop doesn't detect
<MonkeyDust> Pacifique  type /join #backtrack-linux
<savio> what should i do?
<k1l> acidrain: you should stop the errors instead of just making them not appear
<acidrain> k1l, it is an ungodly amount of errors :S
<Pacifique> MonkeyDust, Look at this from backtrack channel              #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<k1l> acidrain: take a look at the end of the file, there should be the same error over and over again.
<acidrain> k1l, most errors seem to be: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks";
<MonkeyDust> Pacifique  guess you have to !register first
<k1l> Pacifique: read the topic m(
<acidrain> k1l, but like i said though, that is the most common error. but other than that 1 error that occured only 3 times at end, no other errors even look the same
<Ristovski> Hello, is it safe to install gnome-session-fallback on ubuntu 12.04?
<Ristovski> Ive heard it install alot pf dependencies and borks stuff
<MonkeyDust> Ristovski  i use it
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: is there any chance of it borking stuff?
<Ristovski> because Im not used to nor want to be used to unity
<MonkeyDust> Ristovski  i'm happy with it, but define 'bork'?
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: braking stuff
<k1l> acidrain: seems like you have a faulty theme there?
<MonkeyDust> Ristovski  what kind of stuff?
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: i use that instead of saying "can it fuck something up?"
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: dunno
<MonkeyDust> Ristovski  use it, works fine
<Ristovski> ok
<k1l> acidrain: which ubuntu do you use?
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: so apt-get install gnome-session-fallback?
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: sorry, in mint 12 it was already pre installed, but the audio was fucked up in mint so I installed ubuntu
<acidrain> k1l, i use 10.04
<k1l> acidrain: try: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<MonkeyDust> Ristovski  don't use that word here, please
<acidrain> k1l, that package was not found. i tried to install gtk2-engines, but it said it wasnt a good idea
<Ristovski> MonkeyDust: okay
<MonkeyDust> !notunity > Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski, please see my private message
<Ristovski> okay
<k1l> acidrain: install the gtk2-engines-pixbuf package
<Ristovski> brb
<Code_Factory> Hello I need some help installing ubuntu on a 1 TB hard drive.
<Code_Factory> I'v tried some research but couldn't get the answers I'm looking for
<Code_Factory> shall I configure my SATA as IDE / RAID / AHCI
<k1l> ahci
<Code_Factory> but in that case I think the installer doesn't see the disk!
<acidrain> k1l, are you messin with me? that is no package either
<Code_Factory> I dunno why
<k1l> Code_Factory: why that?
<acidrain> what repo are you getting these from?
<Pacifique> MonkeyDust, I have registed and it is still the same question
<Code_Factory> K1l: I dunno,
<TheLordOfTime> !info gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-pixbuf (source: gtk+2.0): pixbuf-based theme for GTK+ 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.10-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 124 kB, installed size 1370 kB
<TheLordOfTime> acidrain:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> acidrain:  you need to make sure that universe is added.
<savio> hello gays
<TheLordOfTime> or at least enabled.
<k1l> acidrain: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&searchon=names&keywords=pixbuf
<k1l> Pacifique: you need to log in after the register
<savio> can someone help me with micro sd card issue in ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> acidrain:  which ubuntu are you using, btw?
<Pacifique> k1l, How
<k1l> acidrain: and im still thinking you are using a faulty theme there
<k1l> Pacifique: that is a #freenode issue. not an ubuntu issue
<Code_Factory> k1l: where it says "has at least 4.5GB available drive space" is not checked
<Code_Factory> how is that possible?
<acidrain> k1l,  but i love my theme :(
<acidrain> i refuse to switch
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: are you looking to dual boot?
<Code_Factory> no
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: is the drive partitioned?
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: no
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: yes, I just had it installed but it kept crashing mainly I/O issues related to the HD
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: which came from the wrong configuration as far as I read online
<Code_Factory> so I decided to reinstall it again
<k1l> Code_Factory: so the harddrive is broken?
<Code_Factory> k1l: doesn't seem to be
<Code_Factory> I ran a couple of diagnostic tools using windows and ubuntu
<k1l> lots of i/o errors seem to me like its broken
<Code_Factory> I/O errors could also rise from misconfigured bios with OS (as far as I understand)
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: you may want to boot to the live desktop and delete all partitions, then update ubiquity and gparted and kick off the install (assuming you can get web access in the live CD desktop)
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: will a flash drive do?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: same difference, so yes
<Code_Factory> ok I'm on it.. thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: you may want to test the drive using the ultimate boot cd, using the manufacturers tool
<Code_Factory> another question would be the best partitioning ? / 20G /swap 4G /boot 1G /tmp 10G /var 50G /srv 10G /home (the rest) ?
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: its a WD on an AsusTek MB its almost 3 years or more old
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: I use 10Gb for /, 1 x RAM amount for swap and the rest for /home     don't really need the others on different partitions imho
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: i assum more than 2Gb system RAM
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: 4 GB RAM, and I need to setup a lot of test website on srv and tmp just gets full through testing and var gets full with logs, so I'd hate for the system to lock me out that's why I keep them seperate
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: my install is 3.8Gb here, depends on what you intend to install
<ActionParsnip> Code_Factory: ahhh, cool
<InferiorHuman> can anyone tell me why nvidia-current isn't building a module for my kernel even though it says it is? my xorg.0.log says no module nvidia. so does modprobe
<Code_Factory> ActionParsnip: gparted doesn't see the HD, I think I will just need to revert to compatible IDE
<trism> InferiorHuman: pastebin dkms status and uname -a
<zetheroo> I have eth4 ... what happened to eth1 ?
<ActionParsnip> InferiorHuman: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<Code_Factory> Ok lastly, when both my stations where setup, I had a horrible time to share folders and didn't get to solution
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: you can make udev rules to make it use a set name
<Code_Factory> I could do it with windows but not 2 ubuntu's its my first time
<InferiorHuman> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153220/
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: http://wishmesh.com/2009/09/ubuntu-server-rename-eth1-to-eth0/
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I am trying to run Ubuntu Server 12.04 in Vbox ... but the networking is driving me insane :P
<InferiorHuman> ActionParsnip, after reinstall dkms do I need to reinsstall nvidia-current?
<trism> InferiorHuman: sudo modprobe nvidia_current; ?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: was working fine yesterday, but today I cannot get an IP address
<ActionParsnip> InferiorHuman: if it's already installed, then no
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: have you checked the cable? is there a connected light on each side?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ? this is in Vbox ... in a VM
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: have you asked in
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: #vbox
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: yes ... but the same vbox settings that worked yesterday are not working today
<InferiorHuman> ActionParsnip, trism here is my issue, I had been using my integrated intell vga port to run a monitor + nvidia gt 430 to run hdmi tv. I updated or something happened now I can not get in to x Windows if the intel is enabled in bios (only picture on intel + greeter keeps going back to its self after enter pw) If I disable intel in bios I can get in to X windows on nvidia side.
<InferiorHuman> trism, I tried that command it gave no error but did not help either
<trism> InferiorHuman: I have no idea about the hybrid stuff sorry, but the nvidia module would appear to be there
<InferiorHuman> trism, it is not a hybrid
<InferiorHuman> trism, its intel integrated + nvidia pci-e card.
<trism> InferiorHuman: any error in /var/log/kern.log after you modprobed nvidia_current?
<ala> no
<ala> hm\
<InferiorHuman> trism, this is all I see about nvidia
<InferiorHuman> Aug 17 14:15:08 Media kernel: [    4.817793] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  295.49  Mon Apr 30 23:46:33 PDT 2012
<cali_> !s german
<InferiorHuman> trism, not sure why it has a wrong date...
<trism> InferiorHuman: any reason why you have both nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates installed? I would think you would only need one or the other (I usually just use nvidia-current)
<ActionParsnip> InferiorHuman: have you tried disabling the intel?
<InferiorHuman> ActionParsnip, when I disable the intel the nvidia side works perfectly. yes I have tried ;-(
<InferiorHuman> trism, ok i removed nvidia-current-updates should i try to reboot or restart lightdm or?
<trism> InferiorHuman: reboot is usually the way to go after reinstalling nvidia
<InferiorHuman> ActionParsnip, trism someone named TJ- was here helpng me before and said it might be an ubuntu bug.
<InferiorHuman> maybe its a kernel bug how do you get grub to show up + change kernel to last one
<sporty> I am having a problem with my wired internet ETH0 connection.  Toshiba Satellite laptop, it worked a couple of months ago, but I tried to use it yesterday and no connection with no lights at connector - anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<InferiorHuman> sporty, does your /etc/network/interfaces have auto eth0 inet dhcp
<trism> InferiorHuman: you only have nvidia-current built for your current kernel though, so you will still have an issue if you select any older one
<wilee-nilee> InferiorHuman, I just came on if you have single install you would have to tap the shift key on powering on to show grub
<InferiorHuman> trism, I had it built for the last kernel too or does it go away?
<sporty> InferiorHuman, how do I check for that?
<InferiorHuman> I am getting this now on login through SSH. also same issue only picture on intel side + cant log in
<trism> InferiorHuman: it was built for both with nvidia-current-updates in dkms status, but only the latest for nvidia-current
<InferiorHuman> /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/x/.Xauthority
<trism> InferiorHuman: is the file owned by root?
<InferiorHuman> sporty, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<InferiorHuman> trism, yes it is
<trism> InferiorHuman: delete the .Xauthority file then, it will be regenerated when you login
<InferiorHuman> trism, is sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart the best way to restart x?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: how you getting on?
<trism> InferiorHuman: sudo restart lightdm
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, ok a bit frustrated
<InferiorHuman> trism, ok so that got me in to X but only on the intel monitor. and it gave some CRC310 error about couldnt set the resolution on the other monitor (this is a first)
<sporty> InferiorHuman - bash: ifconfig/etc/network/interfaces: No such file or directory             Is what I get.  Am I searching correctly?
<WeThePeople>  i have created a launchpad for Tor.. how do i replace the launchpad pic with the one i want?
<InferiorHuman> sporty, no, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<trism> InferiorHuman: I'm not really sure, I have never run both before, I just have everything plugged into my nvidia card
<InferiorHuman> trism I don't think I can because the vga side is too close to the hdmi to fit.
<InferiorHuman> trism, let me just try the dvi side w/ a vga adapter then.
<InferiorHuman> idk if this card can run dual monitors
<sporty> InferiorHuman - Here's what I got:  auto lo
<sporty> iface lo inet loopback
<`7-Up> Hi, need some help with pinguy 12.04 ..... can anyone assist?
<DJones> `7-Up: You'll need to find the pinguy channel/support, its not an official version of Ubuntu thats supported here
<`7-Up> I understand thanks
<`7-Up> was just hoping someone could help
<`7-Up> since that channel seems dead at the moment
<greg__> Hi guys I have a hundred of question for you !
<greg__> ANy ideas about partitionning a SSD?
<InferiorHuman> sporty,
<InferiorHuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153257/
<InferiorHuman>  check out that and add the lines with eth0 in them. not the wlan0 lines.
<InferiorHuman> sporty, then do sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bkerensa> !juju
<InferiorHuman> trism, what do I need to do to use hdmi + dvi on my card @ same time? I plugged in to the dvi on the gt430 but only black screen on monitor.
<InferiorHuman> trism, my current xorg.conf was custom made to setup for the intel + the nvidia (it used to work) do I just delete that and run nvidia-xconfig and disable intel in bios ?
<trism> InferiorHuman: I don't actually need to disable the intel, I just configure the monitors in nvidia-settings
<InferiorHuman> trism, im not going to be able to see nvidia-settings though unless I disable the intel.
<trism> InferiorHuman: might move your old xorg.conf out of the way and run nvidia-xconfig to see if you can get a desktop
<InferiorHuman> trism, says command not found
<trism> InferiorHuman: it is in nvidia-current but removing nvidia-current-updates might have messed up the link, perhaps reinstall nvidia-current again?
<trism> InferiorHuman: it is actually here: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<InferiorHuman> trism, it works if I CD to the dir and run it, tried reinstalling that didn't help
<InferiorHuman> trism, I can make a link to /usr/bin though i bet.
<TJ-> All these issues you've had InferiorHuman, seem to stem from when that system ran out of disk space
<trism> InferiorHuman: that has me a bit concerned that some of the more important links might not be set up
<InferiorHuman> trism, TJ- ok so I did what trism said hooked up both monitors to the one card and it works
<InferiorHuman> so im just gonna use it that way.
<TJ-> That's the best way too
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, well I never did it that way before cause I only had a vga cable and the vga thing was too big to be next to the hdmi but I gota dvi to vga adapter when I got my new GTX 670 so I never tried it till now.
<zetheroo> is it possible to import an ova image into KVM?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: So next you'll be hooking up a 3rd screen :p
<Ragazza> esto q es
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, no this isn't working either. it gets in to X but everything is huge on both monitors and nvidia-settings says im not using nvidia driver. apt is telling me nvidia-current is installed. but I have no nvidia module or nvidia_current module.
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I think that system is seriously messed up!
<InferiorHuman> from being full?
<jeans> how do i convert .avi to .mp4 format
<c0deMaster> how to write to Jounaled HFS?
<codezp> jeans you can use Avidemux
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, ok I will just reinstall
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I don't know the cause but this entire incident suggests things are not right
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, how can I set my system up to not use more than 90% on / in the future.
<sporty> InferiorHuman - how do I add those lines?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I usually separate out / /var/ and /home/ to 3 separate LVM volumes so that /var/ and /home/ - the paths that typically grow - can't effect / where all the importan stuff is
<InferiorHuman> sporty, open it in gedit or mousepad. guessing you never used nano
<hay> when I edit a guest in virsh with 'edit guestname' and save it (I get a message Domain name XML configuration edited.), when I reopen it, the changes seem to be ignored... what am I doing wrong? thx
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, so in the partitioner make 3 seperate LVM volumes for / /var/ and /home/ got it.
<sporty> InferiorHuman - I'm fairly new at working in the terminal.
<goddard> so how can I install some new ubuntu themes
<InferiorHuman> sporty, type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sileni> guys
<sileni> I make changes to /etc/hosts
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: I'd recommend 10GB for /    12-15GB /var/ and the rest for /home/ (unless you want to reserve some for other purposes)
<k1l> InferiorHuman: dont advise to use sudo with gui programs :/
<sileni> it works until reboot, then the changes are not there
<sileni> i have typed sync to write to disk
<sileni> just to make sure
<sileni> any other ideas?
<codezp> sileni how are you editing?
<raven> how to restart a dvb-card via cmd?
<InferiorHuman> sorry gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces then
<codezp> goddard which version of ubuntu?
<sileni> codezp: vi
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, right now my var uses 1.1GB :-)
<codezp> sileni sudo vi?
<sileni> codezp: yes
<tewecske> i can't boot from my ssd with gpt partition, it worked for several months but now when booting it only shows a blank screen with blinking cursor and nothing in the logs either, i can boot from a live cd and mount the ssd, but Boot-Repair can't fix it, here is the Boot-Info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153290/ can someone help?
<codezp> sileni so when you reboot entries are gone?
<sileni> codezp: yes
<codezp> sileni try searching for hosts.ac
<codezp> sileni see if that file exists in /etc folder
<sporty> InferiorHuman - tried and this is what I got:  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sporty> auto lo
<sporty> iface lo inet loopback
<sporty> randy@randy-laptop:~$ auto lo
<sporty> No command 'auto' found, did you mean:
<FloodBot1> sporty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sporty>  Command 'uuto' from package 'uucp' (universe)
<sporty> auto: command not found
<PatrikOlsson> Hello, I need help purging a driver. I'm receiving the error message: "The package xxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find the archive for it."
<sporty> FloodBot1 - Sorry
<InferiorHuman> sporty, you need to add those lines I gave you earlier
<k1l> PatrikOlsson: just type: " sudo apt-get remove xxx"
<InferiorHuman> sporty, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153257/ see the lines auto eth0 and the line under it add those under the lo stuff
<InferiorHuman> sporty, then you can use sudo ifconfig eth0 up to turn on your ethernet
<PatrikOlsson> k1l: Receiving the same error.
<xuserr> Can I protect myself against network attacks (flood) using a firewall (firesarter)?
<k1l> PatrikOlsson: which ubuntu are you using and can you put the whole command and message into a pastebin?
<xuserr> please help
<BrokeN_> Hello
<BrokeN_> anyone around?
<k1l> !ask | BrokeN_
<ubottu> BrokeN_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goddard> codezp: i use the newest LTS
<BrokeN_>  I installed Ubunto alongside of my Windows7 then I boot in to ubuntu and start to update it now it gives me this thing I chose the /dev/sda and hit FORWARD then it gives me this: http://i45.tinypic.com/6zy439.jpg  .... and when I just hit Forward with out touching nothing. it takes me back to http://i49.tinypic.com/1qn7k6.jpg this again
<codezp> goddard install gnome tweak tool from software center
<xuserr> Can I protect myself against network attacks (flood) using a firewall (firesarter)?
<goddard> codezp: do any gnome shell extensions work with ubuntu?
<FrumiousTrue> Hi, has anyone tried running quantal 12.10 under virtualbox recently? It was running fine a few days ago and is broken today after I updated. The likely change is that Unity2d was dropped. The new unity isn't painting the windows correctly until you move the mouse over buttons, and compbiz keeps crashing. Has anyone seen anything like this? I did (after a struggle) manage to get the virtualbox guest additions re-installed, but that di
<codezp> goddard - http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gnome-shell-34-and-extensions.html
<guntbert> !quantal | FrumiousTrue
<ubottu> FrumiousTrue: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BrokeN_> anyone help me?
<goddard> codezp: i use Unity
<Shamisen> hi
<Shamisen> is this the biggest channel on IRC
<codezp> BrokeN_ seems that its detecting grub, have you tried checking Continue without installing Grub?
<PatrikOlsson> k1l Ubuntu 12.01? http://pastebin.com/AN3uXsKE
<k1l_> !ot | Shamisen
<ubottu> Shamisen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codezp> goddard you should be able to install themes just fine - http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<BrokeN_> codezp no I did not
<guntbert> Shamisen: that doesn't really matter, Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<BrokeN_> shall i?
<codezp> BrokeN_ I don't see why if the old disk is not even loaded, or you can remove sda5? what is on sda5?
<BrokeN_> Its the partition where ubuntu installed
<BrokeN_> I have ubuntu installed alonside the Windows7
<BrokeN_> its shrink the C: and created a new partition for ubuntu I guess. It let me drag the partition size while installing
<k1l_> PatrikOlsson: try "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all mfc4800lpr"
<Cagelin> hi guys. I'm trying to install libgearman-dev because it's a dependency for the gearman perl package, but it tries to automatically install a mysql server too while I already have one. Does anyone know how to install this library without it installing mysql libraries? (I'm on ubuntu x64, using apt-get)
<PatrikOlsson> k1l: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<PatrikOlsson> And after Errors were encountered while processing: mfc4800lpr
<PatrikOlsson> k1l: Have tried reinstall, but it only makes my ubuntu software manager to crash.
<Cagelin> ..so basically, what I'm asking is how to use apt-get install and let it know I want it to skip a dependency package.
<codezp> BrokeN_ try install without grub
<k1l_> PatrikOlsson: try this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1065957.html
<sporty> InferiorHuman - all I get is "no command auto found"
<BrokeN_> codezp; Now it is continued and done with updating. Asking me restart. Restarting it...
<InferiorHuman> sporty, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interface ??
<codezp> BrokeN_ should be ok I think it was just detecting grub on the drive
<InferiorHuman> sporty, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ??
<BrokeN_> Yeah it seems to be okay now.. booted fine.
<sporty> InferiorHuman - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153337/
<PatrikOlsson> k1l: The same error.
<InferiorHuman> sporty you are missing the point of what I am saying
<InferiorHuman> sporty, do this.  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l_> PatrikOlsson: then i have no solution
<guntbert> sporty: 1) install pastebinit   2) type cat /etc/network/interfaces|patebinit
<PatrikOlsson> k1l_ Ok, well, thanks for your help
<guntbert> sporty: do what InferiorHuman said
<InferiorHuman> guntbert, ive told him that i've been trying to get him to add a couple lines to /etc/network/interfaces forever it is missing his eth0 stuff :-(
<guntbert> InferiorHuman: :)
<sporty> InferiorHuman - I apparently need to learn a lot more - I DO appreciate your help
<MonkeyDust> PatrikOlsson  dirty work-around: use a live-cd, go to our harddrive, search mfc4800lpr on it and delete, then go back to your normal ubuntu and perform sudo apt-get autoremove
<Jared_> Hey guys, I just installed a bunch of updates to Ubuntu 12.04 today, and when I rebooted I get a blank screen after the Ubuntu loading logo. It hangs and doesn't respond except for ctrl+alt+delete reboots. I did the repair packages thing, tried doing "nomodeset", and removing the xorg.conf, none of which made any difference. When I try to do Xfailsafe, it says no screens available, and quits.
<sporty> InferiorHuman - I did sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> sporty: give us the pastebin link it printed at your terminal
<sporty> Here it is:  http://pastebin.com/5Qjnv60H
<TJ-> sporty:  so you understand. "pastebinit" accepts text passed to it and automatically posts them to the pastebin
<MonkeyDust> PatrikOlsson  *your harddrive
<sporty> TJ - no but I'm trying to learn
<TJ-> sporty: I missed the description of your original problem. Would you mind restating it for us please?
<sporty> Wired LAN connection not working - although it was a few months ago.
<sporty> I have no problem with wireless connection.
<TJ-> sporty: Thanks. Are you using Ubuntu 12.04 or an earlier release?
<codezp> sporty does anything happen when you plug cable in - out?
<trism> sporty: there is a typo on the last line, dchp instead of dhcp
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, he is missing the eth0 lines to his /etc/network/interfaces
<sporty> 10.04 LTS
<i7c> can i also make a fedora install disk with the ubuntu startup disk creator?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: If using the GUI then NetworkManager should manage the interface automatically. If you add it to 'interfaces' NetworkManager will ignore it
<TJ-> sporty: Thanks. So Lucid 10.04... you're using the Ubuntu Gnome 2 desktop environment then?
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, ahh. I use WICD
<sporty> Codezp - tried different cables -
<sporty> TJ - I guess so
<sporty> Wired connection is like it's been shut off.  I'm hoping the card isn't bad.
<TJ-> sporty: OK... I'm trying to narrow down the correct solution for you.... When using the GUI we have a service called NetworkManager that looks after all the network connections automatically provided they are *not* listed in the '/etc/network/interfaces' file.
<MonkeyDust> sporty  i havent followed, but i guess upgrade to 12.04 should solve a lot of your technical issues
<TJ-> sporty: So, what I'd like you to do is to pastebin a copy of one of the core system log-files for me. do this: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<InferiorHuman> sporty, does your card show up if you do lspci | grep Ethernet
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: afraid, it would not - he has only wireless atm
<TJ-> sporty: after you've done that please also do: "lspci -nn | pastebinit"
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/ULEDJ9tq
<TJ-> sporty: thank-you... I'll look at that whilst you pastebin the 2nd request
<TJ-> sporty: do this: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/Jf2rZZuk
<TJ-> sporty: thanks.
<Jared_> Anyone have time to chase another problem?
<guntbert> !ask | Jared_
<ubottu> Jared_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jared_> Hey guys, I just installed a bunch of updates to Ubuntu 12.04 today, and when I rebooted I get a blank screen after the Ubuntu loading logo. It hangs and doesn't respond except for ctrl+alt+delete reboots. I did the repair packages thing, tried doing "nomodeset", and removing the xorg.conf, none of which made any difference. When I try to do Xfailsafe, it says no screens available, and quits.
<TJ-> sporty: OK, so far so good. I can see from 'dmesg' that the driver (sky2) is loaded for the network card (Marvel 88E8039 PCI-E)
<TJ-> sporty: Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/eBVwyr1P
<Hidn_shadows> Question, what's the command for the panel program? I have 10.04, and panel keeps failing to initiate, so I just figured I'd put a launcher on my desktop for it.
<london_arazi> e
<TJ-> haha! Pastebin put up a span-catcher CAPTCHA and didn't accept sporty 's pastebinit. When I visited the link it asked me for the CAPTCHA and thinks I'm the one pasting it... and has the content sporty provided!
<sporty> TJ - not good
<WeThePeople> The GNOME Panel 2.30.2
<Hidn_shadows> wethepeople but that isn't the command to launch it, which is what I need.
<WeThePeople> Help 2.30.0
<k1l_> Hidn_shadows: gnome-panel ?
<auronandace> !resetpanel | Hidn_shadows
<ubottu> Hidn_shadows: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<TJ-> sporty: OK .... I see this "NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF"
<TJ-> sporty: That tells me you have a cabling problem
<Hidn_shadows> BRB, gonna try gnome-panel
<k1l_> Hidn_shadows: but i would suggest to reduce the error instead of making a bad workaround
<sporty> TJ - I've tried three different cables.  Right not I don't have a cable inserted.  Do you want me to try it again with cable connected?
<TJ-> sporty: So I recommend TWO things: 1) Edit with "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and remove those lines you added recently about eth0, so all is left is the lines about "lo"., save the file.
<TJ-> sporty: Then at a terminal do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" - that will show you all new log entries. With that running see if you get any log messages about "eth0" whilst playing with cables
<Hidn_shadows> k1l, I'm going to do a reinstall, maybe even upgrading to the second-newest distro out. What is it now, 13.x?
<k1l_> Hidn_shadows: you are not using ubuntu?
<TJ-> sporty: However, before doing the "tail... " command you'll need to restart NetworkManager...
<Hidn_shadows> k1l gah, I'm going to reinstall when I get a chance. That'll still be a while, and I have school
<TJ-> sporty: ... "sudo service network-manager restart"
<gotwig> can I use ubuntu usb creator for creating bootable fedora usb drive?
<k1l_> !unetbootin | gotwig
<ubottu> gotwig: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sporty> TJ - No Joy.  It exits in about .3 sec.
<gotwig> k1l_: thx
<jair_> Who
<TJ-> sporty: "no joy" when you restart network-manager you mean?
<gotwig> how can I start audio services, so I can use my audio system, when I started the session with xinit ?
<sporty> TJ-I guess I'm in over my head on this one.
<WeThePeople> hidn_shadows, gnome-panel
<TJ-> sporty: I don't think so... you're just overwhelmed by so much new stuff... bear with it... we could have the answer inside 5 minutes
<guntbert> sporty: keep in mind that in linux "no answer" often means "ok"
<sporty> Laptop has a switch to turn the wireless on/off but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the Wired connection.
<OerHeks> try sudo service networking restart
<TJ-> sporty: If the "sudo service network-manager restart" command is what you mean exited in .3s ... that is perfectly correct... that command sends a message to get NetworkManager restarted in the background
<TJ-> sporty: is the cable connected to the wired port right now?
<sporty> TJ - cable connected now.  just ran ifconfig and eth0 is now missing.
<TJ-> sporty: OK, do this pastebin for me: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 | pastebinit"
<Hidn_shadows> ... what's the command to uninstall programs; apt-get isn't the right one (right?) I haven't done anything but low-tier stuff for too long
<guntbert> Hidn_shadows: sudo apt-get remove ...
<TJ-> Hidn_shadows: "sudo apt-get remove <package-name>"
<nik_> what is this?
<sporty> TJ it says I'm trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Hidn_shadows> guntbert, tj-, thanks...
<TJ-> sporty: OK ... that may be because ifconfig somehow killed the port. Let's look at the logfile instead: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<guntbert> TJ-: ethtool is optional
<TJ-> guntbert: see!? In knew you were good :)
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/KZLCPKK1
<TJ-> sporty: Let's install ethtool hehehe! "sudo apt-get install ethtool"
<traubisoda> if I connect to my server with ssl, it gets frozen after ~5 minutes if i don't use it. any ideas why is that?
<Soulstitchmmo> Hello, my Ubuntu won't load up normal into a gui, it loads up to what looks like terminal.
<sporty> TJ - done
<TJ-> sporty: OK ... I think you may have missed my instructions to remove the "eth0" lines from "/etc/network/interfaces" ... can you tell me if you have removed those lines?
<sporty> TJ - at least now Network-Manager states device not managed instead of disconnected.
<sporty> TJ - how do I check that?
<TJ-> sporty: Yes ... and if we remove those lines from "/etc/network/interfaces" and restart network-manager once again, it should spring to life
<TJ-> sporty: "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and then delete any lines about "eth0" then save it
<traubisoda> if I connect to my server with ssl, it gets frozen after ~5 minutes if i don't use it. any ideas why is that?
<TJ-> sporty: Tell me when you've verified thats been done
<sporty> TJ - How do I remove those lines?
<TJ-> sporty: If you run the command I showed you, you get an editor window pops up and you can just highlight the lines and press the delete key
<Hidn_shadows> I uninstalled and reinstalled, perhaps this'll help; it's just a matter of time before I just reinstall the entire system. HDD's getting full, and this install is getting flakier than a stale croissant
<TJ-> sporty: And then do File > Save to save to disk
<silverarrow> is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<TJ-> silverarrow: #ubuntu-devel
<silverarrow> devil site
<svennp> can anyone in here help me get multiple monitors working? :)
<silverarrow> the place for me
<TJ-> sporty: have you managed to remove those lines from the file now?
<svennp> can anyone give me a helpful link or something to a guide to get multiple monitors working with gtx 560 ti ?
<KatsumeBlisk> !ask | svennp
<ubottu> svennp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KatsumeBlisk> oops
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | svennp
<ubottu> svennp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KatsumeBlisk> Sorry svennp. Wrong command...
<svennp> sorry for posting it 2 times then
<TJ-> svennp: If that's NVidia and you've got the nvidia proprietary drivers installed, you run "nvidia X server settings" and configure for Twinview for shared desktop over all monitors
<svennp> thanks, got it working now :)
<sporty> TJ - I can't seem to remove those lines.
<TJ-> sporty: Are you starting the editor with "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" ? That "gksudo" is very important because it gives you root privileges, which you must have to be able to save that file back to disk
<sporty> I think I just got it done.  I need to verify.
<rean> hi guys I need a hand with something... I updated the system and this update removed all the ia32-libs packages and I need them to run skype
<rean> I'm running the amd64
<TJ-> sporty: well done :)
<TJ-> rean: Which Ubuntu release? 12.04 ?
<rean> yeap
<linuxuz3r> PROBLEM: when i wakeup ubuntu after sleep the screen turns blue and i could not enter the password can someone help
<sporty> TJ - how do I restart network-manager to see if I got it right:
<TP4myBunghole> why cant you just reinstall ia32-libs rean?
<linuxuz3r> please
<TJ-> rean: I'm not sure about Skype, but in 11.10/12.04 Ubuntu uses the new Multi-libs so that amd64 and x86 libraries can co-exist. I *believe* that therefore the ia32 packages are removed and shouldn't be needed
<the_dudez0r> how can I chec kwhat packages are installed on my system?
<rean> I tried, but it depends on ia32-libs-multiarch and it seems isn't part of the repo anymore
<macciti> MySQL Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043979
<Justm3> I have a 'device' in /media that shows up, even though it is not plugged in. It shows up as a folder with an 'x' in the lower right corner. Is there any way I can get rid of this? [Ubuntu 10.10].
<TJ-> sporty: "sudo service network-manager restart"
<TJ-> rean: I'm not sure about that then... I don't use Skype
<rean> hehe I'd wish I don't need it, but it's for work... :P hehe... If I could solve the thing of the ia32-libs, I'm sure it will run
<TP4myBunghole> rean, do a google search for skype ppa. I cant remember the site but its there. Its what I used ages ago
<miroslav1> can someone help me update my ubuntu 12.04 since today and it freezes up stan
<Justm3> Is there any way to get rid of the 'ghost' drive in /media?
<TJ-> rean:  Have you got Skype 4.0 or an older version?
<rean> I'll try it... I've been google all the day long...
<rean> hehe
<rean> Yes, it's the version 4.0
<TJ-> rean: Hmm, at a loss here then!
<rean> Yes... indeed
<rean> hehe
<TJ-> I can try installing it here on 12.04 amd64 see what happens
<sporty1> TJ - now I have eth0 back in ifconfig but still no joy!  :-(  Network manager say it's disconnected now rather than not managed.
<TJ-> sporty1: That's progress... don't change anything!!
<TJ-> sporty1: now do "sudo ethtool -s eth0 | pastebinit"
<sporty1> TJ - back to "your trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<TJ-> sporty1: oops I typed wrong!! do this "sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit"
<traubisoda> if I connect to my server with ssl, it gets frozen after ~5 minutes if i don't use it. any ideas why is that?
<sporty1> TJ - http://pastebin.com/BErfN3nA
<sporty1> TJ - I really appreciate all your help -
<TJ-> sporty1: OK, that helps. That tells me a couple of things... it looks like the driver might not be configuring the network hardware correctly. I have to do some research. Give me 10 minutes to Google and test things here
<zykotick9> traubisoda: ssl or ssh?
<TJ-> sporty1: Please try this. We are going to try to turn speed auto-negotiation on "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg on"
<TJ-> sporty1: After you've done that, do another pastebin for me: "sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit"
<Erin> how do I log out in ubuntu 12.04 lol I want to switch to xubuntu but I see no logout app
<KatsumeBlisk> Erin: The gear at the top right
<ControllerSYR> hello
<Erin> KatsumeBlisk, lol thanks the way my twinview was working I had no gear so I had to turn off the second monitor
<traubisoda> zykotick9 ssh, my bad:)
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/b0Dkz4Kz
<zykotick9> traubisoda: can you reconnect?  is the server locking up, or is it just that the connection is dropping?
<TJ-> sporty: thanks... now try "sudo ifup eth0"   ... this may not do anything, or even give an error report. That doesn't matter
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> whats the command for sleep
<linuxuz3r> !sleep
<traubisoda> zykotick9 i can reconnect, it is my server, i think the connection isn't droping, but the terminal won't react to any key
<sporty> TJ - Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.  Is what I got.
<TJ-> sporty: That's OK ... I was just trying to 'poke' it with a big stick :p
<zykotick9> traubisoda: sorry i don't have any suggestions, good luck.
<TJ-> sporty: I'll go do my research on this now... and have a cup of tea for brain food ... be about 10 minutes.
<traubisoda> zykotick9 thanks! :)
<sporty> TJ-I appreciate it.  What get's me is when I installed UBUNTU it was working because that's how I got the internet connection.  :-(
<TJ-> sporty: I agree... and I think we're close. Before I go, pastebin this for me: "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces"
<zykotick9> traubisoda: possible work-around, i live in "screen" i find it super handy for ANY terminal situations (isn't the easiest thing to use at first, but is VERY powerful - keeps things running in the background that you can reconnect too)
<sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/B8uE5h1J  BTW I know the cable is good - it works on another computer I have.
<TJ-> sporty: Thanks for telling me that... that is helpful
<TJ-> sporty: OK... off to think!
<linuxuz3r> !screensaver
<linuxuz3r> where do i find the settings for screensaver?
<linuxuz3r> guys
<KatsumeBlisk> linuxuz3r: Hit the gear at the top right, System Settings > Screensaver
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linuxuz3r> i dont see any screensaver
<matts45acp> Hello
<linuxuz3r> system settings > screensaver
<linuxuz3r> do i need to install it first
<Dr_willis> Not sure there really is much of settings for screensavers..
<KatsumeBlisk> Dr_willis: Yeah it's more like how long do you want to wait...
<Dr_willis> gnome sort of has downplayed the whole screensaver  stuff..
<Dr_willis> if you want fancier screensavers. theres an alternative package in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !info xscreensavers
<ubottu> Package xscreensavers does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> !info xscreensaver
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 5.15-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 261 kB, installed size 852 kB
<MichelFP> hi how do i install ubuntu on fakeraid
<TJ-> sporty: silly idea but worth a try! right-click the network-manager icon on the panel, then disable and the re-enable Wired Network.
<linuxuz3r> if i lock my screen and make the computer turn off the screen and wake it up there is a blue foreground covering my login password form. how do i get rid of the blue foreground covering my login password form so that i could see the form properly
<TJ-> MichelFP: We had that yesterday didn't we? Have you determined that the Windows side is using a Promise fakeraid controller compatible with Linux's dmraid driver?
<sporty> TJ - Right click on network-manager does not give me the option to disable/enable the Wired Network
<MichelFP> TJ-: i formatted my HD completely
<MichelFP> but i can still only find /dev/mapper/xxxxxxx instead of /dev/sda
<linuxuz3r> please help
<linuxuz3r> if i lock my screen and make the computer turn off the screen and wake it up there is a blue foreground covering my login password form. how do i get rid of the blue foreground covering my login password form so that i could see the form properly
<TJ-> sporty: OK, remind me... is this Ubuntu 12.04 or 10.04 ?
<faisal> how can see ubuntu source code mv
<TJ-> MichelFP: OK, is that using the liveCD installer you see those?
<sporty> TJ-left click tells me the wired network is disconnected - even though it is!  No flashing lights at the cable connector.  10.04
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167468/where-can-i-find-the-source-code-of-ubuntu  fairuz
<Dr_willis> I think mv is part of the coreutils package.
<sporty> TJ-This laptop is dual setup - 10.04 and 12.04, I have the same problem with either system.  I figured if I could fix it on 10.04 which is what I normally use I'd try the same fix for the other partition.
<MichelFP> tj-: yes
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: you are correct "coreutils: /bin/mv" faisal
<Dr_willis> zykotick9,  for once.. ;)
<TJ-> sporty: Ahhh OK. So long since I used 10.04 I can't remember what's supposed to be on the menus :) ... I thought there used to be an option when you right-click the icon to enable/disable both wired and wireless networking, but maybe thats more recent. In which case... if you see enable/disable networking... do that. disable then re-enable everything. You'll drop off IRC for a few seconds but it might be whats needed to wake up eth0
<traubisoda> zykotick9 thanks
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: lol - your right more often then not (i'd say)
<TJ-> MichelFP: You need to use the dmraid tool to erase the fakeraid metadata. "sudo dmraid -x"
<MichelFP> okay
<MichelFP> <3
<sporty1> TJ-tried it - NO-JOY
<MichelFP> TJ-: if i uninstall fakeraid, will i still be able to dual boot if i want to?
<TJ-> MichelFP: As long as you install Windows only to regular partitions rather than to RAID, yes
<MichelFP> okay
<MichelFP> thx very much TJ-
<MichelFP> you saved my box
<sporty1> TJ Ya still with me?
<TJ-> MichelFP: GRUB can't do 'dmraid' so far as I know, but Linux can boot to it  - I used to do it
<TJ-> sporty1: Yes, and I'm still thinking!
<MichelFP> TJ-: what do you mean?
<TJ-> MichelFP: GRUB can't understand the metadata at the start of fakeraid partitions so it can't boot from it - unless GRUB2 added fakeraid modules of course
<TJ-> MichelFP: I used to have a regular partition for Linux /boot/ and then the rest of Linux in fakeraid alongside Windows
<matts45acp2> What do I type to see my irc friends list
<c0deMaster> how to mount Journaled HFS for r/w ?
<linuxuz3r_> !suspend
<TJ-> sporty1: The cable you've got connected. Is there any possibility it could be a cross-over cable rather than a straight-through cable? I'd expect to see this kind of problem with a cross-over cable connected to a 100Mb port like this. A 1Gb port can detect the cross-over and adjust, but 100Mb ports can't
<linuxuz3r_> does your suspend work?
<linuxuz3r_> guys
<linuxuz3r_> does suspend work
<linuxuz3r_> ?
<TJ-> c0deMaster: From recent discussions I understand it isn't possible
<matts45acp2> What do I type to see my irc friends list
<linuxuz3r_> does suspend work???????????????????????????
<TJ-> linuxuz3r_: Yes. If you are having problems review "/var/log/kern.log" with 'Log file viewer' after a failed suspend attempt to identify which device failed to suspend
<sporty1> TJ-I've tried several different cables all to no avail - what's the difference between a cross-over vs a straight-through:
<linuxuz3r_> TJ-, where do i get the log file viewer
<sporty1> This cable worked on a Dell D-600 running MS XP.
<TJ-> linuxuz3r_: Type it into the Ubuntu dash
<matts45acp2> Hello
<TJ-> sporty1: OK to cables then. I'll continue digging. Whilst I do, would you mind doing a complete shutdown of the PC... switch power off and if it's a laptop even remove the battery for 30 seconds... then start up again. Sometimes whilst devices retain power they remember bad settings
<sporty1> TJ- OK
<vvpalin> lol really? shutting down might work but pulling the battery isnt gonna do anything
<coldpizza72i> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=252180 How can i add port 111 to the custom rules as post 7 says?
<MonkeyDust> vvpalin  pull out the battery, keep the power button pressed for 5 seconds, it's a hardware reset
<vvpalin> ya i get what your saying, but im telling you thats not gonna do anything unless there is a bios issue and for that you need to pull the cmos battery aswell
<test> Hi
<TJ-> vvpalin: especially in laptops many NICs maintain power for WOL purposes. Pulling the battery is often the only way to get them to 'forget' their settings
<matts45acp> can someone tell me what to type to see my irc freinds list
<test> [00:16:35] El tema fue puesto por Nakarada el jue 16. ago 23:48:55 2012
<test> [00:16:35] Canal sincronizado en 0.0 segundos
<test> [00:16:35] *CHaN*  Bienvenid@s
<test> [00:16:35] damian36 [5Dn@DdclBg.BKRYif.virtual] se ha marchado del IRC: Terra Chat
<test> [00:16:36] <daniella38> alguien de tenerife para charlar?
<FloodBot1> test: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<test> [00:16:37] TITO35 [pBali@B98xUI.DF9CAn.virtual] se ha unido a #mas_de_30
<zykotick9> matts45acp: irc has friends lists?  news to me, what client are you using?
<test>             GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<test>                 Preamble
<test>   The licenses for most software are designed to take away your
<test> freedom to share and change it.  By contrast, the GNU General Public
<FloodBot1> test: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WinVery> Does this work for you on Ubuntu - http://winvery.com , sure hope so lol
<Debolaz> Hmmm, how do i get rid of the "kubuntu" boot screen after installing kubuntu-desktop in vanilla Ubuntu?
<sdz> How can I specify on which output to display the framebuffer? kernel /stable root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1920x1200-32@60
<coldpizza72i> Can someone help me setup my nfs server... Im having many problems
<topihitam> hello
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  i use NFS, let's hear it
<Sporty> TJ - I'm back - did as you suggested still no joy.
<TJ-> Sporty: OK... was a long shot but at least now we know the network is in a sane state after all the changes. Can you pastebin for me "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: I cant get the nfs service running
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  what was the command you gave to make it run?
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: I think post 7 might help me, but im not sure how to set the custom rules or anything http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=252180
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start  "
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  both regular pc's, local and remote?
<thee> hola alguien habla spanish
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: huh?
<TJ-> !es | thee
<zykotick9> !es | thee
<ubottu> thee: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sporty> TJ - http://pastebin.com/Z2YiqgbX
<TJ-> Sporty: thanks
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  NFS is to mount a remote partition locally, so are both machines normal pc's?
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: what do you mean by normal
<TJ-> Sporty: This is looking better: "NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed"
<coldpizza72i> THe server will run on my ubuntu desktop and client on my macbook
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: ^^
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  so it's a mac, it's not a regular pc, that's why i asked
<gozon> does anyone know where to change the java security configuration to make it able to copy and paste in a applet
<TJ-> Sporty: followed by "kernel: [   13.132369] sky2 eth0: enabling interface"
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: I dont see how the client is relevent to not even being able to get the server running
<coldpizza72i> thats all
<Sporty> TJ - So now Network-Manager is managing it - but we're not connected.
<TJ-> Sporty: Although you're sure about the cable there's one thing we haven't checked. Can you plug the cable into a different port on the router?
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  and is it a mac with ubuntu or with macos? i'm asking, because i don't know mac, let alone nfs on mac
<harrismrubin_> Dr_willis,  will this work in a hp pavilion dv6000 ode +i harrismrubin_
<harrismrubin_> www.amazon.com/Intel-802-11n-draft-Wi-Fi-Adapter/dp/B0036BJN12/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1345243012&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=Intel+Centrino+1030+-+802.11+b%2Fg%2Fn+Wireless+LAN
<TJ-> Sporty: Correct... if the hardware side would come up everything would work
<Sporty> TJ-Tried that
<stefanie> hi
<TaJMoX> Can anyone reccomend me a good music service provider that supports Linux and transferring to my MP3 player? Spotify only supports Android and iPod, so it's out of the question.
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: Im mostly interested in getting the nfs server running... If I have problems mounting it on my macbook Ill goto #MACOSX
<Sporty> TJ- I just grabbed another cable and plugged it into a different port - STILL NO JOY.
<simplyska> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help. My Ubuntu box is connected to my network fine, but for some reason does not have internet access, and I can't figure out what's gone wrong. It's connected via Ethernet. I'm not running a GUI either. Thanks.
<stefanie> hallo
<TJ-> Sporty: thanks
<Viking667> hi all. Under the user's .config directory, there's a monitors.xml file. What setting application tweaks this file?
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  good luck, it sounds like beyond my knowledge
<Sporty> TJ-Third cable and port - not working
<matts45acp> anyone here tell me how to open google chrome from terminal
<xangua> TaJMoX: http://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<coldpizza72i> MonkeyDust: Do you atleast know how I can do post 7 http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=252180
<Sporty> TJ - I'm going to have to go, we have company coming in a few minutes.  Ponder the problem - would there be a time tomorrow that I might find you here?
<Viking667> mattswe: simply:  google-chrome http://some.url/
<MonkeyDust> coldpizza72i  read it again, no, does not loo familiar
<MonkeyDust> look*
<TJ-> Sporty: OK... I'm often around... I'm in U.K time
<Sporty> I'll try you about the same time tomorrow ok?
<plasmasolutions>  Good evening guys...I've got a brand new intuos 5 under ubuntu here and need really your help. As far as I can see the pen /eraser is working properly but when I lay my finger at on of the left tablet buttons or move it in a straight row from top to bottom the pointer moves for a very short timespan to 0|0 (causing the exposee feature under gnome3 to happen)
<chtsrl> Hello. How can I run this compiz visual effect on my Ubuntu
<plasmasolutions> When I set the panel to left handed, the pointer moves to the lower right for a tiny period of time
<plasmasolutions> I installed under my ubuntu 12.04 this package-archive: ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet and the wacom-dkms package, it's this archive: https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet
<benji_> Hi, how can I upgrade an ubuntu 9.10 headless?
<chtsrl> anyone around
<xangua> chtsrl: if you are using unity you are already using compiz
<plasmasolutions> So all you wacom pros...help me to solve this annoyance
<xangua> !eol | chtsrl
<ubottu> chtsrl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> benji_  you can't uprade directly from 9.10 to 12.04
<chtsrl> how do I check if I use or not
<benji_> MonkeyDust, Can I follow that?
<benji_> all the way up to 12.04?
<APoulos> hello all - could someone assist me? I'm trying to find the most optimal version of ubuntu that will run on a 512MB MacBook
<exutux> benji_: you to upgrade to 10.04 first and then you can upgrade directly 10.04 > 12.04
<exutux> you have*
<APoulos> what would be the most optimal distro in the Ubuntu family that would run without lag on a 512MB ram macbook?
<benji_> ok :)
<MonkeyDust> benji_  haven't try, cannot give advice, but i guess not -- do you have physical access to the headless pc?
<benji_> yes I do have an access
<benji_> sudo do-release-upgrade -d will not work?
<MonkeyDust> benji_  or do as exutux says
<plasmasolutions> Noone with an Inuos 5 from wacom here?
<chtsrl> how do I see if I use unity or not
<stefanie> huhu
<MonkeyDust> chtsrl  is it with a bar on the left?
<chtsrl> yeah
<MonkeyDust> chtsrl  that's unity
<k1l_> chtsrl: look at this: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dave_> ?
<harrismrubin_> does anyone use this card www.amazon.com/Intel-802-11n-draft-Wi-Fi-Adapter/dp/B0036BJN12/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1345243012&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=Intel+Centrino+1030+-+802.11+b%2Fg%2Fn+Wireless+LAN
<benji_> exutux, "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" is that likely to work?
<APoulos> anyone have any ideas? trying to find a good ubuntu distro that would run well on a 512MB Macbook
<exutux> benji_: nope becasue 9.10 is eol
<chtsrl> but why my windows are not moving with those beautiful visual effects
<exutux> benji_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic
<harrismrubin_> anyone
<exutux> benji_: you have to use an alternate cd
<benji_> exutux, in this link they say "To upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, you must now use the Alternate CD upgrade method. Or you can use: sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<exutux> benji_: but I advice to reinstall it fresh
<MonkeyDust> benji_  you have physical access, fresh install is a lot faster and efficient -- backup first
<MonkeyDust> more efficient*
<Soulstitchmmo> What is the command to start the GUI? After updating my Ubuntu is starting into Terminal Mode.
<benji_> MonkeyDust, what is a fresh install exactly? format+install?
<exutux> benji_: if it's an headless pc you have to install update-manager-core before
<exutux> but I realluy quote MonkeyDust advice
<exutux> really*
<chtsrl> anyone
<linuxuz3r> how do i find out what gnome version i have
<zykotick9> Soulstitchmmo: "startx" or "sudo service lightdm start"
<chtsrl> How do I start (use) compiz visual effects
<zykotick9> Soulstitchmmo: both or more likely just useful for diagnostics for you right now.
<Soulstitchmmo> zykotick9: thanks, i'll try those.
<exutux> chtsrl: in which ubuntu version?
<chtsrl> the last one
<zykotick9> !ccsm | chtsrl be careful, you can break unity using some settings
<ubottu> chtsrl be careful, you can break unity using some settings: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<exutux> chtsrl: the last one that is 12.04 use unity, it's a compiz plugin, then you're using compiz
<chtsrl> how do I run it
<exutux> it uses by default
<chtsrl> but why windows doesnt have this effect
<exutux> chtsrl: maybe you're using unity-2d
<exutux> ?
<chtsrl> let me show you
<MonkeyDust> benji_  fresh install = new install
<mwilliams1220> I should mention I am relatively new to Linux, even though I have been using it for a couple of years, this is the first time I had a problem that I couldn't find the answer to online:  Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control
<mwilliams1220>  through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  in a terminal, type alsamixer, MM means mute
<plasmasolutions> Wacom Intuos 5 help needed :  As far as I can see the pen /eraser is working properly but when I lay my finger at on of the left tablet buttons or move it in a straight row from top to bottom the pointer moves for a very short timespan to 0|0 (causing the exposee feature under gnome3 to happen)
<WeThePeople> type 'm' to unmute
<chtsrl> found the answer
<WeThePeople> with it selected
<MonkeyDust> chtsrl  phare it with the channel, for future reference
<TaJMoX> Xangua why did you recommend Spotify to me?
<MonkeyDust> share*
<chtsrl> and how do I make sure that my graphic card driver is installed on ubuntu and its up to date
<zykotick9> chtsrl: what card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<chtsrl> nvidia
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust:  dong that now
<TaJMoX> Can anyone reccomend me a good music service provider that supports Linux and transferring to my MP3 player? Spotify only supports Android and iPod, so I can't use it for my MP3 players.
<TaJMoX> I do NOT have an Android or iPod
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust:  what am I looking at?
<chtsrl> sorry I was wrong zykotick9: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  if you see MM, go there and press m
<zykotick9> chtsrl: if you've install the proprietary driver from "addition drivers" (or whatever it's called), just do a regular update - either GUI through update manager, or "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chtsrl> this is what ive got when I typed ur command
<zykotick9> chtsrl: same answer, but no proprietary driver is available...
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust:  I don't see mm
<mwilliams1220> master, headphone and speeaker have 00
<WeThePeople> look underneath the bars
<WeThePeople> then press the up arrow
<WeThePeople> to turn up the volume
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  use arrows to increase it
<sirien> hei
<mwilliams1220> they are all at 100
<chtsrl> zykotick what do u mean with no proprietary driver is available
<zykotick9> !tab | chtsrl
<ubottu> chtsrl: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sirien> is it normal to have trouble with the wireless on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> chtsrl: intel has open source drivers
<MonkeyDust> !details > sirien
<ubottu> sirien, please see my private message
<zykotick9> sirien: depends on the wireless - some work OOTB, others can be a big pain... (not ubuntu specific issue)
<WeThePeople> mwilliams1220, use the right arrow key to scroll over
<exutux> MonkeyDust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131307/i-have-sound-but-volume-bar-is-inactive-and-i-cant-use-volume-shortcuts
<chtsrl> zykotick9:  and that means ubuntu wont iststall the driver or what
<mwilliams1220> I have them all up to the top
<exutux> herm mwilliams1220 ^
<WeThePeople> are they all set to 00?
<exutux> mwilliams1220: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131307/i-have-sound-but-volume-bar-is-inactive-and-i-cant-use-volume-shortcuts
<zykotick9> chtsrl: i means you don't need to install a specific driver (90+% of the time, some of the new intel stuff seems to give some issues)
<mwilliams1220> exutux:  I have seen that page, it didn't help :(
<dtcrshr> My battery indicator has gone. I have the updates, audio, clock/date and wireless indicator, but the battery wont show, how do i get it back?
<mwilliams1220> what is the trick for autocomplete in IRC?
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  tab
<Paulo39> hi ppl, i'm having this problem: my computer has ubuntu, archlinux and windows 7 installed. the grub was installed with ubuntu and it worked fine booting into any system i want to... until now. i've been away for some weeks and today i turn on the computer, boot ubuntu and update all the system, then i reboot to boot into arch and i find the menuentry just disappeared from grub (windows is still there and working). how can i fix grub now?
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, Look in power there is a dropdown for when you want the battery to show.
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: thank  you!
<KatsumeBlisk> Paulo39: Have you run "sudo grub-update" in the terminal?
<Paulo39> i know in which partition, arch system is, but i'm not able to mount it, i don't know why.
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: still no sound
<KatsumeBlisk> Paulo39: Maybe it's "update-grub". I've forgotten. lol.
<Paulo39> KatsumeBlisk, yes, i did. it doesn't find the arch system. then i saw a tip on internet, about have the arch partition mounted and just then do that command
<zykotick9> update-grub Paulo39
<Paulo39> but i'm not able to even mount the partition.. for example, if i open file manager, i see on the left side the partition, but if i click there, nothing happens
<KatsumeBlisk> zykotick9: Yeah. Thought I was wrong earlier...
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: when I go to output on sound settings, there is nothing there under output
<zykotick9> KatsumeBlisk: almost ;)
<Paulo39> zykotick9, it doesn't find my arch system
<KatsumeBlisk> Paulo39: Have you tried mounting it manually in the terminal?
<dtcrshr> wilee-nilee: cant find it
<Paulo39> KatsumeBlisk, i don't know how to do it...
<Paulo39> if i try mount /dev/sda8 it says me it was unable to find it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  "nothing"? is it switched on? (top right)
<Furbo> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04 - from time to time system responds very slowly to keyboard input. Checked top - no abnormal CPU usage by any process. Can't seem to detect problems with mounted volumes or network activity. Any suggestions ?
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: what do you mean?
<phoz> hey
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  next to the output volume bar, is it switched on?
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, looks like this although I have found it to make no difference in my 12.04 setup, it does help though if you name the release and desktop you run as well. http://imagebin.org/224943
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: the sound level under the volume icon is greyed out.
<sambagirl> i used a program to install ubuntu on usb. when it comes up it asks about detect and mount the  cdrom but i am using usb what should i do?
<wilee-nilee> Furbo, this a wireless keyboard a bluetooth?
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  i mean in system settings > sound, the output volume bar
<Furbo> wilee-nilee: Microsoft wireless keboard
<wilee-nilee> sambagirl, your computer will boot from a usb?
<Furbo> wilee-nilee: think it's the driver ?
<wilee-nilee> Furbo, okay but is it within the questions I asked, we all don't use microsoft keyboards, details are the question here.
<wilee-nilee> ah wireless I missed that my bad Furbo
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: volume control is set to the far left and I can't get it to change
<Furbo> wilee-nilee: no prob - never considered that the keyboard might be the problem...
<wilee-nilee> Furbo, personally all I could do is look on the web for info on that exact keyboard and ubuntu have you done that?
<sirien> thanks, monkeydust, for your directions. turning the wireless-switch ON tends to solve these kinds of problems. Mine, at least. :S
<MonkeyDust> mwilliams1220  ok, but is it switched on? or is there no on/off switch?
<harrismrubin_> how do i change the windows key to ubuntu key
<mwilliams1220> MonkeyDust: there is no on/off switch
<Furbo> wilee-nilee: haven't done that yet because I thought it was related to something else - that's the first thing I should have done... thanks :-)
<harrismrubin_> how do you make numlock turn on automatically
<lauratika> is there a wine channel?
<harrismrubin_> lauratika,  #winehq
<lauratika> thanx!
<harrismrubin_> no prob
<lauratika> anyone with expirience with rosseta stone and wine in here?
<MonkeyDust> !info numlockx > harrismrubin_
<harrismrubin_> thank you
<failedassertion> I have a bug but I don't know where to file it. Using the "fsprotect" package in universe doesn't work on /var with samba installed, because samba starts writing to files in /var/log before fsprotect can move the rw-mounted /var out of the way.
<Erin> trying to do sudo apt-get upgrade and getting this.... The following packages have been kept back:
<Erin>   hplip hplip-data libhpmud0 libsane-hpaio linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<Erin>   linux-image-generic printer-driver-hpcups printer-driver-hpijs
<Linix> Hey guys, am I the only one using Chromium/Chrome? If not could you guys take a look at this (http://twitter.com/decio_crytek/status/236605511993282560/photo/1/large) thing because it never happened to me before and this message pops-up every time I launch  Chrome and it is actually annoying!
<harrismrubin_> how do i enable numlokx
<Erin> why is it holding packages back
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<failedassertion> fsprotect is written for Debian, where presumably the lack of upstart prevents this race from ocurring
<failedassertion> so is this an fsprotect bug or an Ubuntu bug?
<Linix> Hey guys, am I the only one using Chromium/Chrome? If not could you guys take a look at this (http://twitter.com/decio_crytek/status/236605511993282560/photo/1/large) thing because it never happened to me before and this message pops-up every time I launch  Chrome and it is actually annoying!
<keith__> Linix did you run chromium as root
<keith__> at some point
<Erin> Linix, you need to fix permissions probaly
<Linix> keith_ No.
<Linix> Erin: how
<failedassertion> Erin: generally, packages get held back to prevent unexpected kernel updates. So, that's why linux-image-generic is getting held back
<ActionParsnip> Packages get held ack because the deps are not met
<ActionParsnip> *back
<keith__> Linix, do you have a .chrome or .chromium directory in your home directory
<Erin> this is a fresh install.
<keith__> Linix, I don't have Chrome installed right now
<zykotick9> Erin: you need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to do the same thing as the GUI update manager (it updates everything)
<b3rz3rk3r_> Linix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501758
<Erin> zykotick9, yea someone told me that in Pm and it worked.
<Linix> keith_ no
<Erin> zykotick9, remember me lol from earlier with the stupid nvidia/vga problem it was all solved by a reinstall :-P
<wilee-nilee> b3rz3rk3r_, tab the users name so they get the message.
<b3rz3rk3r_> wilee-nilee, i did
<zykotick9> Erin: "solved by a reinstall" funny, i wouldn't consider that a solution ;)  glad it's working for ya!
<ActionParsnip> Erin: if a package in the repos depends on a version of another package but it's too low, it will be held back, when the packages get updated the package will come down
<silverarrow> am I here?
<zykotick9> Erin: kernels almost always require dist-upgrade FYI
<ActionParsnip> Linix: is there one in ~/.config
<Erin> zykotick9, well it was the only way to get it fixed I figured, I tried alot of stuff nothing was working some kind of "ghost" was in the machine. Install was very quick and getting stuff re-setup was actually easy since I just saved all my config files like sshd_config and smb.conf etc
<wilee-nilee> b3rz3rk3r_, I you did my bad sorry about that. ;)
<b3rz3rk3r_> ActionParsnip, i've already sent him a link which says how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r_: sweet
<b3rz3rk3r_> wilee-nilee, np mate
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it's the installing new, that usually causes "update" not to update everything...
<Linix> ActionParsnip b3rz3rk3r_ keith__ Thanks guys but b3rz3rk3r_'s solution worked
<harrismrubin_> ActionParsnip,  hi
<ActionParsnip> hi harrismrubin_
<keith__> Linix, cool
<zykotick9> Erin: backing up config files is smart!  so is reinstall - if you have no other option
<harrismrubin_> thank you for helping me
<Erin> zykotick9, later today i'll make a full hd image with DD incase anything gets jacked up.
<harrismrubin_> now i will do you ActionParsnip  and Dr_willis  a favor by never coming back on this channel
<Erin> zykotick9, yea I tried to fix it for probably 8-10 hours over two days and reinstalled it worked out of the box :-)
<zykotick9> Erin: waste of space to do drive imaging (that's a windows thing).  but do whatever you think best.
<ActionParsnip> Erin: its a good backup method :)
<Erin> zykotick9, why is it a waste of space? one command I have a 100% backup and I can re-install the backup with one command as well.
<zykotick9> Erin: you just proved how fast reinstall is ;)
<Erin> zykotick9, why is it a waste of space? one command I have a 100% backup and I can re-install the backup with one command as well.
<harrismrubin_> ActionParsnip,  please use your op power to kick me
<zykotick9> Erin: do what YOU want.  we can hold different opinions and both be right ;)
<keith__> we can?!
<Erin> zykotick9, thats what big hard drives are for ;-P
<zykotick9> keith__: not you ;) only Erin and I :p
<rypervenche> haha
<mwilliams1220> I have lost my volume control on my my laptop.  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  When I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options(including volume) are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pret
<mwilliams1220> ty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<keith__> zykotick9, oh ok haha.  Well VIM is far superior to emacs, hows that
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: i'm not an op
<mwilliams1220> I should mention I am relatively new to Linux, even though I have been using it for a couple of years, this is the first time I had a problem that I couldn't find the answer to online:  Here is my question:  I am using 12.04 on a dual booted Toshiba laptop and I can no longer change the volume on my computer.  when I check output on the sound settings, there is nothing listed and all the options are greyed out.  I still have volume that I can control
<mwilliams1220>  through what ever program I am using (VLC, Rhythm Box, YouTube videos).  The volume control works fine when I boot into Windows, so I am pretty sure it is not a hardware issue.  This happened sometime after I upgraded to 12.04.
<FloodBot1> mwilliams1220: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erin> zykotick9, my / on this machine is only 40gb its an ssd and then I got a 1TB drive for storage. this is my music/home server machine. ;-)
<mwilliams1220> fat fingers, sorry
<generic48> quit
<harrismrubin_> yes
<rypervenche> <3 vim
<keith__> :)
<ActionParsnip> mwilliams1220: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*       wait 10 seconds and reboot
<zykotick9> Erin: i run 60GB SSD (58% full), 1TB (52% full), 1TB (67% full) and 500GB (46% full).  i can fill my drives with better stuff ;)  config files take so little to backup.
<keith__> rypervenche, I guess i'm not starting any trouble :)
<failedassertion> Erin: You're going to store all the unallocated space, which is wasteful and time-consuming, both on backup and restore (as I'm sure you're aware), and you can't really get around it by gzipping either since the unalloc'd space isn't guaranteed to be zero'd
<mwilliams1220> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<Erin> zykotick9, yea they do and linux is awesome cause most things are controlled by one text file lol
<zykotick9> Erin: oh how i love "config files" ;)
<Erin> failedassertion, yea but like zykotick9 said we might disagree cause I feel 40GB out of 1000gb is nothing to be able to say. Oh my computer took a crap well let me boot a live-usb and run one command and boom back to working
<zykotick9> Erin: and the whole home directory with hidden for settings - brilliant
<Erin> I might even backup my 120gb ssd C:/ on my windows gaming machine.
<Erin> I might backup the WORLD if i had enough storage ;-)
<mwilliams1220> ActionParsnip: I got this result:  pulseaudio: no process found
<ActionParsnip> Erin: you should backup anything you don't want to lose
<zykotick9> Erin: i have NOTHING against backups!  it's just i think drive imaging is a "waste of space"...
<Erin> I got a 2TB for game backup on my windows machine since I do alot of game modding and stuff gets borked all the time.
<viralfrost> ya...I was installing windows 7 the other day, and had my linux partition on a logical partition..and when i deleted my windows partition, for some reason it also deleted my swap and my first linux partition with mint on it...
<viralfrost> backing up is important :P
<mwilliams1220> ActionParsnip: rebooting anyway, back in 5
<diminoten> it's pointless to backup things you can get elsewhere
<viralfrost> stupid thing didnt even ask for confirmation or anything...just deleted the partitions...
<Erin> this time I installed ubuntu with seperate Logical partitions for /  /home and /var
<Erin> per someones advice from here.
<diminoten> backups aren't every *supposed* to be used
<diminoten> only when something goes wrong do you use backups
<viralfrost> stupid windows programmers...why cant they make a good partitioner with windows installer..like gparted
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: storage is cheap, backups are good. Reduces downtime if you can restore a system image :)
<diminoten> sure sure
<failedassertion> Erin: fair enough. and I guess my use case is a little strange, since I usually wind up doing that over a network...
<Erin> yea my 2TB drive was like $100 bucks that is cheap im gonna pick up like 3 more I think.
<ActionParsnip> viralfrost: it does, just gotta use it right and not make one big partition for everything
<Dr_willis> I think ive seen 3TB in the $100 range..
<Erin> Dr_willis, nice, with sata 6.0gbs ? mines a seagate
<Dr_willis> I always use external usb3 these days for backups.
<Dr_willis> I got a Segate i need to regurn under warrenty. its an older 1TB.
 * zykotick9 still hasn't broken the 2GB barrier - and is kinda fearful of GPT or whatever partitions...
<ActionParsnip> i have a system whic holds backups
<sudu> anyone know of a chat app that we have that suports sms like yahoo
<Erin> haha my new computer z77/3570k has usb3 I have never used yet lol.
<sudu> actionparsnip thanks for the ifo the otherday it worked
<miceiken> http://paste2.org/p/2130576 - what do I do? there is no -R for recursive in mv
<Erin> miceiken, pretty sure there is
<miceiken> miceiken@celeste:~$ mv -R /var/torrents/* "/media/external/TV Shows/"
<miceiken> mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: mv -a  may help
<miceiken> mv: invalid option -- 'a'
<zykotick9> miceiken: i haven't checked you paste, but mv doesn't require -r or -R usually
<miceiken> zykotick9: mv: inter-device move failed: `/var/torrents/Boardwalk Empire' to `/media/external/TV Shows/Boardwalk Empire'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<miceiken> could it be because it exists on the destination?
<trism> miceiken: use cp not mv, cp -R /var/torrents/* /media/external/TV;
<zykotick9> miceiken: add a trailing / "..Broadwalk Empire/"
<Erin> miceiken, i dont think we are supposed to help you with copyright infringement anyway
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: is the destination writable?
<bekks> cp -a instead of cp -R
<mwilliams1220> ActionParsnip: It worked!  thnak you!
<ActionParsnip> mwilliams1220: sweet
<miceiken> 1. Erin I bought this and put it in my torrents folder, happy?
<miceiken> 2. Why cp? I want to move, not copy
<Erin> miceiken, maybe if i was gullable
<miceiken> 3. zykotick9, I did *
<bekks> miceiken: cp && rm == mv
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: its shorter, many linux commands are 2 letter
<miceiken> 4. Acidflash| Yes
<miceiken> ActionParsnip* yes its writeable
<zykotick9> miceiken: what is the actual command you are running inclue " around the entire thing
<miceiken> when I get those errors: "mv /var/torrents/* /media/external/TV\ Shows/"
<zykotick9> miceiken: looks correct to me.  is this a permission issue?
<miceiken> might be, i thought of that
<mwilliams1220> I want a program to autostart minimized, how can I do that?
<zykotick9> miceiken: what filesystem is on external?
<miceiken> NTFS
<zykotick9> miceiken: good luck - i'm out.  (i won't see any further of your posts)
<miceiken> lol what
<miceiken> is there any harm in trying to sudo mv?
<linuxuz3r> im missing glxinfo and glxgears on my ubuntu installation
<linuxuz3r> i need them how do i install them?
<bekks> linuxuz3r: Install "mesa-utils".
<miceiken> zykotick9, was because it was already in the target folder
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: is the NTFS healthy? When you last unplugged it, did you use the safe remove feature in your OS or did you just rip it out?
<miceiken> -n = dont overwrite
#ubuntu 2012-08-18
<linuxuz3r> ntfs is healthy
<linuxuz3r> mesa utils ok
<linuxuz3r> also when im in gnome 3 2d i the taskbar and menu bar of my second monitor gets transfered to the primary display how do i move it to the secondary display
<Atranimus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzlljWKun_s
<xand_> hi all
<mwilliams1220> Is there a way to make a program start from the cl minimized?
<sdz> How can I specify the monitor for initial kernel output, framebuffer, console, etc?  (fyi: X works fine)
<coldpizza72i> Could someone help me setup an nfs server... Im having many problems
<zykotick9> sdz: are your VT consoles (ctrl-alt F1-F6) mirrored the same on all your monitors or only on 1?   (that's how mine are right now - mirrored, each showing the login window. different distro/release then you though).  if you get an answer, i'd please share with the channel ;)
<linuxuz3r> also when im in gnome 3 2d i the taskbar and menu bar of my second monitor gets transfered to the primary display how do i move it to the secondary display
<l3d> was wondering if there is a way to turn off the hold the super key done popup cheatsheet?
<davidl> <LookupTable cacheSize="1000" commitInterval="100" fileURL="${DATATMP_DIR}/INT001_Poc_Extra_lookup" id="LookupTable4" key="org_id;poc_type" metadata="Metadata14" name="POC_EXTRA_LOOKUP" pageSize="16" type="persistentLookup"/>
<davidl> (sorry)
<davidl> I just upgraded Jaunty to Lucid on a Compaq Presario F700 laptop,  now the keyboard & mouse don't work with the X server ... any suggestions?
<davidl> (that is,  I can SSH in fine,  and if I shut down gdm/kdm I can log in at the console,  but i can't log in via either gdm or kdm becuase me mouse and keyboard don't do anything)
<sdz> zykotick9: On bootup and the console (tty's), I only get output on my smaller monitor.  I want it on my other monitor.  I have no issues with monitors in X.
<zykotick9> davidl: good luck.  you're gonna need it.  upgrading an EOL distro to 10.04 (which i doubt many in this channel run anymore) seems very outdated for #ubuntu
<zykotick9> sdz: ya i recall i only see initial boot on 1 monitor, also.  but my VTs are fine.  i don't know how to switch it ;)  good luck man!
<eniac>  you could try startx
<eniac> start "X Server"
<zykotick9> to whomever eniac was talking to: using "sudo service lightdm start" might also be helpful to try.
<mwilliams1220> command to start a window minimized?
<dijonyummy> is there an easy way to stop unbuntu 12.04 from restting my /etc/resolv.conf?
<zykotick9> dijonyummy: resolv.conf is deprecated.  move on.
<zykotick9> dijonyummy: i think most stuff ends up in /etc/network/interfaces now... i don't know the details (or use N-M myself)
<histo> How do I find out what DNS servers i'm using on my wireless connection?
<ring1> ls
<ring1> wrong window :)
<AaronCampbell> How can you type extended unicode characters in Ubuntu/Unity?  In Windows I could do a multiplication symbol with <alt>+2015
<rexis> hey does anyone else always get in youtube the error: and error occured, please try again later
<ActionParsnip> rexis: do other flash sites work ok?
<ActionParsnip> rexis: what browsers have you tried?
<rexis> ActionParsnip: Mozila, Chrome. Ubuntu and Linux mint, not really any other flash sites. I think pandora is flash right? I use that. Do you know any other flash site to test?
<miceiken> http://paste2.org/p/2130649 what do i do ?
<ActionParsnip> rexis: mozilla isn't a browser, firefox is the browser made by mozilla
<dijonyummy> zykotick9, so where would i put stuff like domain, search, nameserver that i used to put in resolv.conf? i cant find doc where to put that in /etc/network/interfaces
<trism> AaronCampbell: ctrl+shift+U type the numbers then enter
<rexis> ActionParsnip: yea firefox
<AaronCampbell> trism: I think I just figured it out.  2015 gave the wrong symbol...it expects hex not dex
<AaronCampbell> s/dex/dec/
<ActionParsnip> rexis: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<rexis> ActionParsnip: i can keep refreshjing and they eventually work
<davidl> miceiken:  try "cp -a",  then "rm -r" when you know the data is safe in the other place
<histo> Does anyone know how to check which dns servers network-manager is pulling from my dhcp router?
<AaronCampbell> So I guess <ctrl>+<shift>+U, 00d7, <enter>
<miceiken> what is the default chmod? 644?
<trism> AaronCampbell: ahh yes, didn't notice the multiplication symbol part
<AaronCampbell> trism: Now I just have to re-learn all the codes :|
<AaronCampbell> Thanks for your help
<miceiken> david_, same args? /from/* /to/
<miceiken> davidl, think i broke the permissions :p miceiken@celeste:~$ cp -a /var/torrents/* /media/external/TV\ Shows/
<miceiken> cp: cannot stat `/var/torrents/Boardwalk Empire/season02.tbn': Permission denied
 * keyzs http://youtu.be/QGqzSjC6n6o
<mark_peters> Hello. What is the difference between "none /tmp tmpfs" and "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs" in /etc/fstab ?
<zykotick9> dijonyummy: histo1 (lol same issue really) sorry I only know/use the old method, using /etc/resolv.conf.  but 12.04 uses a different method!  i don't know it.
<sdz> fyi.. console (VT) output to wrong monitor fixed... swapped cables to video card
<mgalas> i'm getting an error 401 trying to install a software centre purchase
<mgalas> any ideas???
<TJ-> mgalas: Yes, I posted a bug-fix for it, let me look
<miceiken> any way to check if my motherboard has usb 1.1 or 2.0 through cli?
<zykotick9> sdz: ;) that wasn't the s/w fix i was hoping for - but can't argue with the results.  nice.
<linuxuz3r_> hi how do i fix this http://i.imgur.com/j0vTV.jpg
<linuxuz3r_> 2 menubar 2 taskbar
<linuxuz3r_> i just want 1 menubar 1 taskbar
<frooh> so... I just rebooted my computer and X11 won't start at all
<frooh> I looked at the failsafe log and it complains that there are no monitors with good configs
<frooh> last time this happened I reinstalled completely and it fixed it
<frooh> is there something less hardcore I can do to fix it?
<miceiken> how do i fix folder permissions for my suer
<miceiken> user
<doctari> join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_willis> !permissions | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> miceiken,  give the channel details of whats wrong exactly. and they may know  a specific command/fix for you
<frooh> I should reboot more than once every 3 months :/
<frooh> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the nvidia-current package
<miceiken> what is drwxrwxr-x in octal? :p
<frooh> also nvidia-current-updates
<frooh> miceiken: don't use octal,  just use chmod u+rwx or w/e
<miceiken> what does w/e consist of? :p
<miceiken> 775
<hualet> Yesterday , I installed kde with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' , then i just find i don't like kde at all, so i uninstalled it with synaptic, but when i use command 'locate kubuntu', i still found some files, so i deleted them, but when i install some new software today , it always warn me that some 'kubuntu-...'files can't found, so what can i do now?
<keith__> hualet, you could try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<keith__> hualet, and then uninstall it again
<hualet> oh, god...
<keith__> hualet, some applications depend on KDE libraries, so you might have inadvertently deleted some of them
<hualet> what's the problem?
<hualet> then, do it again...?
<wilee-nilee> hualet, if you are going to remove a desktop use this website playing around left column. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> make sure you are on the correct release as well when you use the list.
<hualet> keith__, Couldn't I just install some package instead?
<keith__> hualet, sure, but you could have deleted files that other programs are depending on that you already have installed
<keith__> hualet, but yeah, you could just try reinstalling packages when things error
<hualet> ok, but it's really a big project to install kubuntu-desktop again...
<wilee-nilee> hualet, how did you remove the desktop in synaptic?
<hualet> I just select the package install under the kubuntu-environment group
<hualet> then, apply
<luftikuss> '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 5997ms. '~$ telnet 192.168.178.33; Trying 192.168.178.33...; telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused.' What should I do now?
<keith__> hualet, you probably still have all of the packages downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives
<wilee-nilee> hualet, Not a good way to do it unless you know exactly what to do take a look at the link I gave you it has all the package's in lists for the desktops supported by ubuntu basically, although kubuntu has changed there.
<wilee-nilee> as far as actual economic support
<keith__> hualet, but I'm actually not sure if that will fix your problem, because I think the system thinks that a package is installed, but really some of its underlying files have been deleted by you
<hualet> keith, no, do you know a tweak app named 'ubuntu-tweak'? i always use it after my updating or installing.
 * frooh gives up and uninstalls X entirely
<hualet> I think so, too
<hualet> Are you sure it will works if I just do the install and uninstall again?
<keith__> hualet, no, like I said... I'm actually not sure if that will fix your problem, because I think the system thinks that a package is installed, but really some of its underlying files have been deleted by you
<keith__> you will probably have to "reinstall" certain packages that are broken
<wilee-nilee> hualet, I would look at the desktop list at psychocats website and not peck around read what it says there in the playing around section. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<hualet> Ok, i'll try
<hualet> keith__ and wilee-nilee, thank you .
<wilee-nilee> hualet, no problem, removing and installing whole desktops is rather easy once you know what to do and get the lists of what is installed.
<frooh> wow
<frooh> it looks like a lightdm issue
<frooh> gdm starts up
<keith__> hualet, no problem, good luck!
<hualet> ok, i'm not familiar with IRC yet, and my English is not good, so , hope not bothered you that much...
<hualet> thanks
<fizyplankton> i booted with the nomodeset option to try to fix some monitor issues i was having, only to find out that it made it worse. i then removed the nomodeset option, and tried to boot only to find all hell break loose. i went into recovery mode, and i found out that it cant open /var/run/acpi.socket. however, if i boot from the previous kernal, it works fine. does anyone know how to either repair the acpi damage incurred by boo
<corvaxia> [Q] What can I do to fix youtube videos? They either stutter or play at 10X normal speed. The effect is either Max Headroom or Poltergeist. Using Chrome with adobe-flashplugin && ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<wilee-nilee> corvaxia, chrome has a built in flash.
<wilee-nilee> not sure what is causing this though.
<corvaxia> Is there anything I can poke a stick at to help narrow the problem down?
<wilee-nilee> corvaxia, here is some info, http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble. Is there any way to make the backspace key navigate back in Chromium like it does in Chrome on Windows? I know it can be toggled on Firefox in about:config, but I prefer Chrome.
<Fluid_Mantis> And also, there is a Chrome extension but it simply does not work.
<ridor> hello
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi, ridor.
<ridor> i want in in my ubuntu 12.04 install gnome 2 is it possible ?
<Fluid_Mantis> I too am waiting for any help. I'm new so I can't help...
<MajorPopinfresh> You kidding me? I'm still trying to get the bloody OS installed!
<ridor> what is your question if i can help you Fluid_Mantis
<Fluid_Mantis> To quote...
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble. Is there any way to make the backspace key navigate back in Chromium like it does in Chrome on Windows? I know it can be toggled on Firefox in about:config, but I prefer Chrome.
<Fluid_Mantis> And also, there is a Chrome extension but it simply does not work.
<Fluid_Mantis> Also, I notice since I last used Ubuntu (years ago) the close/minimise/maximise buttons are on the left of windows rather than the right.
<ridor> go to #chromium-support Fluid_Mantis
<Fluid_Mantis> Thank you.
<MajorPopinfresh> I'm having some trouble getting my computer to boot from a USB stick. I've used the programs that the official website recommends to make it work, plugged it in to my computer, and have set USB HDD to top priority for booting. I can't find my boot menu, however, and the computer always bypasses the USB stick and simply runs Windows. Any help?
<Fluid_Mantis> Who is the manufacturer of your computer, MajorPopinfresh, or did you build it?
<MajorPopinfresh> It's a Samsung laptop.
<Fluid_Mantis> I assume you've tried other USB ports, right?
<MajorPopinfresh> I've tried all three on the machine.
<Fluid_Mantis> I also have a Samsung laptop, but I can't comment since I haven't booted from USB with it.
<Fluid_Mantis> Hmm.
<fizyplankton> MajorPopinfresh: what version are you trying to install?
<Fluid_Mantis> The best thing I can personally recommend is getting in touch with Samsung tomorrow.
<viper474> how can you change the unity launcher command for an app?
<MajorPopinfresh> I can say for sure that the USB stick its self works... I'm trying to install the latest. 12.04 I believe?
<Fluid_Mantis> Often, in the BIOS, the devices themselves (including USB storage) will show in the boot priority settings.
<Fluid_Mantis> Do you see your USB device appearing in it?
<fizyplankton> MajorPopinfresh: if you are comfortable doing so, try removing the harddrive to force it to boot from the flash drive
<MajorPopinfresh> I'm honestly not sure. It's got USB HDD, which is at the top... it's got...
<Fluid_Mantis> I thought it was a USB stick though, which would be flash memory rather than a HDD. :P
<MajorPopinfresh> Oh.
<MajorPopinfresh> Well... let's see... USB FDD, USB CD, and USB HDD are all that show up.
<Fluid_Mantis> USB FDD.
<Fluid_Mantis> USB Flash Disk Drive?
<Fluid_Mantis> Try it.
<corvaxia> So this is probably a silly question. Which ultrabooks have the best driver support for ubuntu?
<MajorPopinfresh> I just put that at the top. Gonna try it again. :/
<djzn> trism: hi
<bazhang> corvaxia, ones with intel
<MajorPopinfresh> Nope. Still passing over.
<viper474> found the answer to my question, thanks
<Fluid_Mantis> I'd give Samsung a call then.
<Fluid_Mantis> They're usually pretty helpful.
<MajorPopinfresh> Right then. We've also got a guy coming on Sunday, if all else fails.
<Fluid_Mantis> Good luck then.
<Fluid_Mantis> I'm wondering if anybody knows how to move the close/minimise/maximise buttons on windows to the right?
<trism> djzn: hello
<Fluid_Mantis> I don't really like the OS X style Ubuntu comes with.
<JACKCHEF> Hi I've just isntalled ubuntu,  and done it's updates after,  When trying to play nexuiz it wont fullscreen, the bar with my sound/wireless/mail/time at the top stays there and i wont get sound either,  anyone know why?
<zykotick9> !controls | Fluid_Mantis
<ubottu> Fluid_Mantis: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Fluid_Mantis> zykotick9, thanks, I'll check it out.
<JACKCHEF> When fullscreening it unity stays ontop,
<zykotick9> Fluid_Mantis: at one time (before i ditched google sites) !controls links to my lucidfs (google sites page) for instructions i got (from #ubuntu+1) when lucid was in beta ;)
<djzn> trism: any luck on the cursor bug
<JACKCHEF> please help, I cannot play full screen applications, unity stays at the top forcing everything to stay beneath the bar
<Fluid_Mantis> zykotick9: Yeah, I can see the theme suggestions, still reading the page. But I think Ubuntu only comes with two themes.
<trism> djzn: I'm pretty sure I know what is causing it, but I'm not sure the best way to fix it, gonna have to talk to the gtk devs
<JACKCHEF> how do i make unity go away while playing a game
<JACKCHEF> ????
<djzn> trism: I did a test, ran a system fully as root... and i still got the problem.... so it isn't a permission issue
<zykotick9> Fluid_Mantis: the amazing difference a : (or ;) can make in gconf-edit or dconf-edit ;)
<zykotick9> Fluid_Mantis: i don't know the specifics anymore :(
<Fluid_Mantis> Well, I know a semicolon is a continuation of a list. ;)
<zykotick9> Fluid_Mantis: in this case, changes left to right ;)
<Fluid_Mantis> I see now, in the terminal command. :P
<Fluid_Mantis> I'll try it.
<Fluid_Mantis> It worked. Thanks a lot.
<Fluid_Mantis> :)
<Vbitz> I'm going to install ubuntu on my HP dv6 laptop firstly should I wait for 12.10 and secondly are there any catchs to installing ubuntu on a hp dv6?
<Fluid_Mantis> The only problem is that it's still left when maximised, but I can understand that since a lot of the "taskbar" is at the top-right.
<Fluid_Mantis> Oh, one other thing. There is a mail icon at the top-right. It appears to be primarily for Thunderbird and also some kind of chat client. (Perhaps Jabber?) At any rate, I don't need it. Sorry for the newbie question, but how can I remove it/manage stuff at that part of the screen?
<zykotick9> Fluid_Mantis: indicator-messages perhaps?  (i'm not sure!)
<Jagst3r15> any way I can get the chromium in Quantal on 12.04?
<bazhang> indicator-applet, indicator-applet-appmenu, indicator-applet-complete  <-- Fluid_Mantis got these installed? those seem to cover it
<zykotick9> bazhang: that might be overkill
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser  |Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15 None: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Jagst3r15> bazhang i think version 20+
<Jagst3r15> is in quant
<Jagst3r15> no way to get?
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, then look for a PPA
<Jagst3r15> ok thank you
<JACKCHEF> I'm having a problem, I installed "myunity" and I noticed it made unity stay ontop of everything, so I uninstalled it rebooted, but the setting , coloring etc. remain in effect to my unity,  but the app "myunity" is gone, please help
<bazhang> JACKCHEF, help undo the settings?
<heiths> I just updated my 1and1 server… and I got this warning:   W: mdadm: the array /dev/md1 with UUID …..etc
<heiths> anyone see this before?
<Fluid_Mantis> bazhang, zykotick9, thanks, I'll take a look.
<JACKCHEF> Yes I used "myunity" to make some changes to the way unity looks,  but when I went to play a game after, the unity side bar stays ontop, apps will not full screen and the top bar stays at the top with the time,
<bazhang> JACKCHEF, so reinstall myunity and undo the settings made with it
<JACKCHEF> I uninstalled "myunity" and rebooted, but the coloring and thing sI changed are still in effect, but "myunity" is not installed
<JACKCHEF> yes ok
<Fluid_Mantis> It could be the Ubuntu One Indicator Applet perhaps?
<Fluid_Mantis> I might just remove Ubuntu One.
<bazhang> Fluid_Mantis, it's indicator-applet
<JACKCHEF> hmm
<JACKCHEF> I cannot open applications, unity stays on the left,
<JACKCHEF> thy open, but unity is there still
<Fluid_Mantis> I'm new to the terminal, but do I use sudo apt-get remove?
<Fluid_Mantis> That's to bazhang.
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, right click desktop go go the background changer 2nd tab has a panel hider click
<bazhang> Fluid_Mantis, sure. thats the way to uninstall stuff
<Fluid_Mantis> bazhang, but when I try it for indicator-applet, it tells me it's not installed.
<JACKCHEF> I've already tried that, I can make unity bar on the left go away, which allows the app to use more of the screem but the bar at the top stays, forcing the app to make its own window with another bar beneath,
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, have you looked at the gnome shell, you can set up a hider for the top panel in it, little different desktop it is gnome 3
<JACKCHEF> it shouldnt be this way tho,
<JACKCHEF> I've used nexuiz many times , and ubuntu since 10.10
<JACKCHEF> the app is not going full screem  minimize and x are only present in the corner of it,  the sound wont kick in without the fullscreen,
<JACKCHEF> unity is being a bastard and staying ontop of everything pardon my french
<JACKCHEF> i search one sec
<JACKCHEF> im having a bug issue
<bazhang> JACKCHEF, so file a bug
<bazhang> !bugs | JACKCHEF
<ubottu> JACKCHEF: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JACKCHEF> should I do  fresh install>?
<JACKCHEF> or something: /
<__OH__> hello all ,  Ubuntu12.04.1 64bit is now avialable to upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, you can reset the unity desktop
<JACKCHEF> i tried unity --replace
<bazhang> __OH__, August 23rd or thereabouts
<__OH__> bazhang, Thank you ;-)
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, it is unity --reset
<wilee-nilee> alt f2 unity --reset jacjc
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, ^^^
<JACKCHEF> yeaah,  still doesnt work right
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, try rebooting there are other commands as well
<wilee-nilee> compiz is a bit finicky even if you did not use it exactly
<JACKCHEF> cant I choose like repari option to install if its already installed?
<JACKCHEF> I dont have compiz fusion manager installed,   its using some sort of compiz by default tho
<JACKCHEF> I'm pretty familiar with compiz, even its experimental plugins,  I'd hate to reinstall and have this problem again tho.. cause ive never had it,
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, yes unity is a plugin in compiz.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<arooni-mobile> i want everything that uses readline to use the vim bindings.  i already have set editing-mode vi; and set keymap vi  ...
<arooni-mobile> ideas?
<bazhang> arooni-mobile, asked in the vim channel?
<arooni-mobile> yes
<JACKCHEF> seems it hangs,   the terminal
<JACKCHEF> any sort of unity command,  screen resets, looks as if it took effect, but terminal never returns to idle, just hangs
<zykotick9> !schedule > __OH__
<ubottu> __OH__, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, close the terminal and reboot it is probably fixed
<JACKCHEF> whenever I close the terminal it says "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it" and screen flash, appears as if it went back to previous settings, which.. look the same
<JACKCHEF> because it was hanging, so I guess it did not complete
<JACKCHEF> well see you in 40 mins after re install
<zzt> I need some help. Java how to find the last "." location?
<zzt> I want replace the string "abc.mp3" to "abc.lrc".
<codemaniac> zzt are they on a text file ie the string you mentioned ?
<zzt> in java, find the last "."? the function "indexOf()" is only find the string from left
<zzt> codemaniac ! text file?
<arivu> www.google.com
<codemaniac> in java they are called method and not function
<codemaniac> so what is the issue here
<codemaniac> if you want to do text manipulation only over a file , then native unix utilities are best bet than java
<codemaniac> eg awk ,sed
<zzt> oh! thanks!
<zzt> I write a function.
<zzt> I am a chinese programer. Read English is slow
<Nautilus> are there different distros of 12.04, like with LAMP, an IDE, Compass etc set up?  eg: a web dev box?
<zzt> I'm in china, codemaniac where are you ?
<JACKCHEF> installing (:
<codemaniac> me in India zzt
<jagginess> Nautilus, this is #ubuntu, if you need to know about other linuxes, you should check out wikipedia, they have lists of derivative linuxes..
<codemaniac> jagginess: you can always customize the default live cd and put whatever programming tools you wish.
<codemaniac> Nautilus:
<jagginess> Nautilus is username in here. I was addressing him
<jagginess> pff mwhaha
<codemaniac> jagginess: sorry highlighted you mistakenly . :)
<JACKCHEF> how can I dual boot operating systems from Usb, I can do one just fine, but when installing another it wont give me a grub menu,
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, a usb is meant to be carried around, so you'll need to install grub to the beginning of the usb drive.
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, you would have to use the bios boot menu (maybe it's f12 to call it up), so you can choose the usb drive as the first drive to boot instead of the default internal one
<JACKCHEF> I've installed Ubuntu to usb and booted it fine,  thats not the issue
<JACKCHEF> when installing multiple os on usb,  and booting usb, I dont get a grub menu for the OS' that are on the usb
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, boot into your main OS you like (any linux that has grub2 package with it), and do update-grub2
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, and you don't need to do grub-install
<Nautilus> jagginess: no, i want to know about ubuntu, not alternate *nix's.  Just wondering if there was a pre-configured desktop install with things like LAMP, IDE, Compass (and other similar Web Dev tools) available.  Perhaps "distibution" is the wrong word, since thats used for things like Kubuntu
<JACKCHEF> I cant
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, if the menu doesnt show up.. then you have to do grub-install from the "same" linux you did update-grub2 on.
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, depends which linux's grub.cfg you want to use.
<JACKCHEF> how am I suppost to do that if it doesnt boot
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, then do a rescue boot with a cd, and fix your main linux on usb..
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, i assume you want to do a rescue prompt with ubuntu.. so fix your ubuntu usb boot (use a ubuntu install cd)
<jagginess> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<JACKCHEF> have no idea what your talking about,
<jagginess> argh.. ubottu can be awful at times
<JACKCHEF> not listening apparently
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, you have ubuntu on your usb?
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, is that an installer or an installed ubuntu?
<JACKCHEF> Yes , and I dont care about it either,
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, then stop trolling. That's how you fix it.
<jagginess> now go fix it.
<JACKCHEF> I can install ubuntu onto usb just fine,  But when I install another os onto the usb,  I do not get a choice to boot which os , i get nothing
<JACKCHEF> im not trolling, perhaps stop blabbing things that have nothing to do with what im asking and I wont tell you im not interested in it, no need to take offense mate
<jagginess> JACKCHEF, well ask anybody else. They'll say the same.. you issue update-grub2 and grub-install. You have to rtfm from here on to know what i'm talking about.. sorry.
 * jagginess rests super-duper multipler Oses to the gods.
<smithw> Hi, can you guys help with nvidia optimus/bumblebee problems? I tried asking in #bumblebee, but I think there's no one there right now. (I'm asking to ask just to make sure it's allowed here.)
<Nautilus> jagginess: I want to know about ubuntu, not alternate *nix's.  Just wondering if there was a pre-configured desktop install with things like LAMP, IDE, Compass (and other similar Web Dev tools) available.  Perhaps "distibution" is the wrong word, since thats used for things like Kubuntu
<TJ-> I've missed everything that has been said, but surely if installed "another OS" causes the problem, then the problem is with what "other OS" does to the USB's boot sector. Maybe it installs syslinux not GRUB?
<JACKCHEF> I think you are right
<JACKCHEF> after the second OS is on there I cant boot either so,
<TJ-> Many ISO based installers use syslinux not GRUB
<jagginess> Nautilus, you'll have to research on that, simply a google with "ubuntu based distro site:wikipedia.org" may show some relevance
<Aquethys> Hi. I'm trying to install 12.04 wubi on my hp pavilion dv6. Last time I tried the wireless drivers were not present (wireless just showed disconnected). Is there any way to make sure they will be?
<TJ-> JACKCHEF: I seem to recall there's a hidden key in the syslinux bootstrap you can press to get to a menu... I wrote that code!
<TJ-> Let me go check, it was a while ago now
<JACKCHEF> sneaky sneaky
<InferiorHuman> TJ-, hello again. ;-)
<TJ-> JACKCHEF: I'm not sure but I think it's one of Shift or Alt
<Nautilus> jagginess: ok thanks, pretty much already did that.  Maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way... get 12.04 installed then maybe theres something that sets up a dev environment?
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, How did you install ubuntu to the usb?
<JACKCHEF> I installed it from disc to usb
<JACKCHEF> partitioned beforehand
<TJ-> "If the Shift or Alt keys are held down during boot, or the Caps or Scroll locks are set, SYSLINUX will display a LILO-style "boot:" prompt"
<Aquethys> Hi. I'm trying to install 12.04 wubi on my hp pavilion dv6. Last time I tried the wireless drivers were not present (wireless just showed disconnected). Is there any way to make sure they will be?
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, ah good when you do that you want to use the something other option to point grub at the usb, this is an easy fix.
<JACKCHEF> But I will read about  that TJ thanks.,
<JACKCHEF> and thanks jagginess
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: were they present during live boot?
<jagginess> Aquethys, well you can try the live option if there is one with the latest ubuntu installer and see if that can connect your wifi or at least be able to scan WIFI AP with it..
<TJ-> GRUB uses Shift too, so if that isn't getting you a boot menu something may have totally taken away the boot-strap in sector 0
<Aquethys> what's the live option? can you please link me iff possible? is that wubi?
<TJ-> InferiorHuman: Hi :)
<JACKCHEF> Aquethys Im running ubuntu on a DV6 right now
<Aquethys> Nice
<Aquethys> When you installed
<Aquethys> did it have wireless?
<jagginess> Aquethys, i don't know if its on the wubi.. nobody here uses it..
<Aquethys> Or did you have to manually get the drivers?
<Aquethys> Oh
<Aquethys> okay so how else do I install? via cd?
<JACKCHEF> it didn't.  i went to, additional hardware and activated  a wireless driver
<Aquethys> Oh
<Aquethys> Are you running 12.04?
<jagginess> anyone knows if the 12.04 cd still offers a live option? (Aquethy's)
<JACKCHEF> if you plug into eithernet and do an update your problem could be solved aswell, that happened on my netbook
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: FYI; wubi is for TESTING ubuntu.  It is NOT a permanent installation solution - so sayeth the wubi developers.
<jagginess> Aquethys, I run 12.04 yes.. but i'm on another machine currently..
<Aquethys> oh
<Aquethys> Okay
<Aquethys> So what's the real way to keep ubuntu
<JACKCHEF> keep
<JACKCHEF> ?
<Aquethys> Ubuntu desktop?
<jagginess> Aquethys, wubi is not a real "linux" because it exists as a single large file on the windows filesystem
<cfhowlett> !dual boot|aquethys
<ubottu> aquethys: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aquethys> where do I get the file?
<jagginess> Aquethys, but you should still be able to check it out and try to get your wifi working with it while you get the hang of things..
<zykotick9> !cookie | jagginess cfhowlett
<ubottu> jagginess cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jagginess> Aquethys, the real installer?
<Aquethys> ya
<jagginess> Aquethys, it's there on the main page somewhere
<jagginess> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> jagginess: you've already downloaded the ubuntu iso...create a boot media (usb are GREAT for this), boot from the live media and install.
<Aquethys> is it the desktop cd file?
<Aquethys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: arrg.  create a boot media cdrom or USB, boot from that and install.  you've already got the iso.
<jagginess> Aquethys, y
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: yes.
<Aquethys> and doesn't matter what version of windows I have, I can get 64 bit ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: yes if your system supports 64 bit.
<InferiorHuman> Aquethys, do you have a 64bit processor ?
<jagginess> Aquethys, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso (64bit)  or http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  (32 bit)
<Aquethys> Um i3?
<InferiorHuman> Aquethys, yep
<Aquethys> Okay
<jagginess> Aquethys, amd64 is for intel64bit too
<InferiorHuman> yep
<Aquethys> Okay so
<Aquethys> Save the image file or open with imgburn so I can burn it to cd?
<jagginess> Aquethys, this one http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aquethys> yup got it :D just on the download screen
<Aquethys> gotta decide whether to open or save
<InferiorHuman> save it then open with image burn. or use unetbootin to make a USB installer
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: see unetbootin for windows to create a USB
<Aquethys> okay
<Aquethys> can I burn it to CD
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: yes
<jagginess> Aquethys, imgburn works well and is free on windows
<Aquethys> So after I burn it with imgburn
<Aquethys> Do I just reboot with disc in
<jagginess> Aquethys, ya.. there's an button option to "burn image to cd" graphically, easy to use..
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: follow the dual boot installation I sent you.
<Aquethys> alright just waiitng for download to finish :)
<InferiorHuman> Aquethys, when your computer reboots with cd in it check for the menu's to say press F10 for boot menu or something and then select cd-drive. or in bios in boot order make sure cd-rom drive is first.
<Aquethys> I have the dv6...is this for all windows computers @inferior?
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: it goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway; back up critical windows data before installing ubuntu.
<Aquethys> Okay
<Aquethys> um
<JACKCHEF> okay my previous problem is gone but im afraid an update will bring it back
<Aquethys> I don't have a external hard drive available
<JACKCHEF> aquethys Im on a DV6
<Aquethys> Yup :P
<JACKCHEF> f9 should bring a choice between all available bootable media
<Aquethys> okay
<Aquethys> when it's at the hp screen?
<JACKCHEF> the starting flash with the options yes
<Aquethys> okay
<Aquethys> how do I backup all critical windows data without an external hard drive? I don't have one of those :(
<Aquethys> and on windows 8 developer preview
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: usb ...
<InferiorHuman> Aquethys, do you have a second HD in that machine ?
<viralfrost> cloud services maybe?
<JACKCHEF> right now my windows have there minimize and maximize options at the top of their windows,  but after updating lastime those options were transfered to the unity bar at the top,
<JACKCHEF> i dont want it so
<viralfrost> dropbox, box, ubuntu one...etc
<Aquethys> second HD? I've got C drive, Recovery drive (D), HP_Tools (E)
<Aquethys> and I only have 5GB on my dropbox
<viralfrost> you can always resize your windows partition, then do whatever you need to on the second partition..ie: install ubuntu, reinstall windows..whatever
<warmit> hi,need help. I used 'git reset --hard HEAD^^'  on my working tree, does that mean the recently commited 2 commits are gone totally?
<Aquethys> hm okay how do I resize and see how much space I need to dedicate to a second partition?
<viralfrost> then when its installed, move all your stuff from the windows partition to your new one, and delete the old partition that had your data on, and resize the one that you just made
<JACKCHEF> when installing ubuntu alongside it will resize it for you you can choose the size by sliding an allocation bar
<JACKCHEF> ^^^
<Aquethys> @jackchef you mean when I boot the CD?
<TJ-> warmit: Yes
<TJ-> warmit: *unless* those commits still exist in another branch, or you can recall their commit IDs since they'll be hanging commits with no references right now
<JACKCHEF> @Aquethys,  If your only installed os, is windows, and your installing Ubuntu, if will detect this, you can choose the "install along side windows " option , There will be a slider bar choosing how much space to dedicate to your windows and how much for ubuntu ,
<cfhowlett> Aquethys: also, it helps to defrag your windows before you repartition.
<JACKCHEF> it will*
<Aquethys> okay
<Aquethys> great
<Aquethys> Still have to backup though right?
<jagginess> ya
<viralfrost> aquethys - and don't interrupt it..otherwise itll mess up your data...
<JACKCHEF> you dont .. "have to "   but you can
<jagginess> Aquethys, you have to.
<Aquethys> ^
<Aquethys> Ya
<jagginess> Aquethys, to be 100% sure.
<Aquethys> I need to...can't risk it
<jagginess> yup
<Aquethys> Um
<Aquethys> I only have
<Aquethys> a like
<FloodBot1> Aquethys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> ...um , floodbot What the heck?
<jagginess> i think he has a windows virus too
<JACKCHEF> your entire HDD could be dedicated to windows, but during ubuntu installation you can choose exactly how much space you want each OS to have access to on ur HDD,
<warmit> TJ-: yes, before i reset, i started a new branch to reset, but when i checkout the other commit, it flys back to the same commit i reset to .
<TJ-> Aquethys: please write your messages on one line
<cfhowlett> jagginess: would a windows virus effect irc?
 * jagginess thinks Aquethys may have got the irc burp bot
<TJ-> warmit: can you go back through your scroll buffer and spot the commit IDs ?
<warmit> TJ-: yes ,there is
<TJ-> warmit:  one other way you might be able to find the commit IDs is to do "ls -ltr .git/objects/" and then the same in the most recent sub-directories of that one to spot the IDs
<JACKCHEF> Aquethys: choose install along side windows, and no prior partitioning will be needed,  just choose how much space to dedicate to windows and linux with the slider bar presented,    thats all
<JACKCHEF> allocation bar*
<TJ-> warmit: If you have the commit IDs you can cherry-pick them
<warmit> TJ-: i am now on that branch,but things are not looking like i needed.
<somsip> Grub problem - I have kernel 3.2.0-29 installed, and update-grub confirms this is recognised when it's run, but only 3.2.0-26 shows in Grub menu. Any ideas why this is?
<TJ-> sompsip "Previous operating systems" ?
<wilee-nilee> JACKCHEF, generally it is advised to resize windows with its virtual partitioner with windows 7 at least, and to malke sure it boots fine after the auto chkdsk.
<viralfrost> aquethys - I've installed linux many times and partitioned with gparted, resizing my partition with windows on it, and installing linux on a new one...never had any problem with data loss or anything
<jagginess> viralfrost, ya but you're not new to this.. :)
<somsip> TJ-: I do have grub on a secondary HD recognised by bootinfoscript, but I'm not clear on how to correct this.
<JACKCHEF> yeah , I partition everything before installations,
<cfhowlett> JACKCHEF: I'm inclined to agree with that method.
<TJ-> somsip: maybe the boot device order in BIOS is picking that secondary drive to boot from?
<viralfrost> somsip - try update-initramfs and update-grub2 ?
<somsip> It's something I can check next time I reboot. The drive was only reattached a short time ago which is when I noticed kernel updates were not getting through
<TJ-> somsip that'll be it then
<somsip> viralfrost: update-grub2 does find the images for -29, but I guess that update-grub was doing the same thing. I'll check on next boot
<somsip> TJ-: Ok - I'll dig in the BIOS. Cheers
<jagginess> somsip, duh. update-grub is not for grub2.
<viralfrost> :)
<hwkiller-netbook> update-grub is for grub2, iirc
<hwkiller-netbook> that's what I use, and I use grub2
<zykotick9> actually "update-grub" and "update-grub2" are the same
<somsip> jagginess: actually update-grub2 is a symlilnk to update-grub
<jagginess> can be.. but traditionally weren't.
<jagginess> you just use update-grub2
<zykotick9> jagginess: always.  grub1 aka grub-legacy didn't have the "update" feature
<viralfrost> somsip - try using grub-customizer
<jagginess> well if i use multiple distros (wait a minute i do), I'm so stubborn I will always use update-grub2 :)
<somsip> viralfrost: thankd for the idea, but grub has always updated automatically so if that's stopped it sugegst something else is wrong. Another MBR having grub seems to make sense given what I found on the web before asking
<zykotick9> jagginess: good for you.  pointless, save yourself a keystroke every time ;)
<__OH__> hello all, how long it take to install Ubuntu restricted extras from Ubuntu Software Center?
<`4fun`> hey guys, i portforwarded port 113 for irc identd to my ubuntu server but it still acts as if its not enabled
<`4fun`> is there something i need to install to enable identd on ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> __OH__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<__OH__> It take about 15 minutes for me now and still apply....
<exothermc> Is there a nice interface to manage storage and file systems?  Something like openfiler, but using Ubuntu?  I don't need the permissions things just the RAID, FS etc?
<jagginess> `4fun`, modern clients can simulate or there are router boxes that simulate it sometimes..
<jagginess> `4fun`, it's an old relic that isn't very necessary..
<`4fun`> jagginess, what isnt necessary?
<jagginess> `4fun`, it's possible your router box is not allowing to port forward 113
<`4fun`> jagginess, its the port is forwarded to my ubuntu server already
<jagginess> `4fun`, the box may say its configured it's doing port forward to 113, but it may not be doing it because it's already doing some kind of identd on it's own
<__OH__> cfhowlett, how do i stop install  process Ubuntu restricted extras from Ubuntu Software Center, it's seem not work from there?
<jagginess> `4fun`, identd is basically something of a relic
<`4fun`> jagginess, the router does nothing but forward port 113.. there isnt anything else invloved, atleast i think so.. and i didnt do anything to my ubuntu server about identd
<`4fun`> so i dont know if its handling anything by default on its own.. thats why im asking here
<`4fun`> obviously the port is not forwarded to any other machine from the router
<jagginess> `4fun`, you should ask on #freenode what you're after about irc's..
<`4fun`> umm its not about irc
<`4fun`> its about ubuntu acting as if port 113 doesnt exist...
<jagginess> `4fun`, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identd identd is dead :/
<`4fun`> its not on IRC dude
<jagginess> `4fun`, they would know about identd
<jagginess> irc or not
<`4fun`> huh?
<`4fun`> who would know?
<jagginess> #freenode
<`4fun`> well, lets ignore IRC for a second jagginess, why is ubuntu server not seeing port 113? does it need a certain package to install or some kind of service?
<jagginess> `4fun`, sounds like you're setting up a server that does ident checking
<jagginess> `4fun`, to understand what can simulate an ident response, you can ask on #freenode
<jagginess> `4fun`, sounds like you're setting up an irc server
<`4fun`> no man
<`4fun`> im not
<`4fun`> and thanks for trying dude
<__OH__> There is problem with Ubuntu Software center, in process applying changes not been complete and take so long, I need to stop thier process, how to do?
<jagginess> `4fun`, port 113 is identd. You'll have to know about it. :) (read online)
<TJ-> `4fun`: You need to install an identd on the server. I use oidentd with its proxying enabled
<`4fun`> TJ-, aah so i do need an identd server.. thanks dude
<jagginess> lol
<TJ-> `4fun`: E.g. I have oidentd on my Internet server which proxies for my VPN tunnel that leads back to my premises. On my laptop I run oidentd too, configured to expect proxy requests from the Server. So when an ident request comes in, the Internet server sends it to my laptop
<jagginess> irrelevant if his router box already simulates an identd response.
<jagginess> but good luck..
<gnomefreak> thanks for ketting me test it
<gnomefreak> ketting ==  letting
<WhiteRook> can anyone help with advice on how to load ubuntu to an AMD64 Windows 7 system with unalocated space on the drive?
<`4fun`> jagginess, installing oidentd fixed the issue.. now port 113 is Open and IRC sees it as enabled..
<`4fun`> im still not getting what youre on about the router simulating an identd response
<`4fun`> its just forwarding a 'port'
<jagginess> `4fun`, and the people at #freenode would know too :) lol.. whatever you're trying to do
<jagginess> `4fun`, identd is sort of dead, but tends to stick around with irc stuff
<TJ-> `4fun`: some gateway routers will answer ident requests with a simulated user name
<jagginess> TJ- yeahyeah i told him already like 2-3 times..
<jagginess> :)
<`4fun`> TJ-, yeah, ok, that makes sense
<`4fun`> jagginess, thats not what you said, you were talking as if my router is actually doing that and it doesnt
<`4fun`> TJ- just explained it better
<`4fun`> but problem solved
<jagginess> lol well ok
<Criv> ezit
<jagginess> that's why i mentioned the dudes who would know it best (#freenode)
<`4fun`> thanks to both of you
<jagginess> cuse ya weren't getting it..
 * WhiteRook requesting private chat for help loading ubuntu in dual boot mode with windows 7 using wubi if possible
<gnomefreak> WhiteRook: please keep your requests, problem in the channle insteasd of private chat
<WhiteRook> gnomefreak - ok thanks, should i explain my setup and situation in channel?
<gnomefreak> WhiteRook: yes than wait for someone to respond
<cviebrock> any known issues with fail2ban on 12.04 ?
<JACKCHEF> I keep having this problem, when launching nexuiz, or a game, unity stays at the side, i can make the unity bar dissapear but the bar at the top with the time and such stays, making the application have its own borders too
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, odd, even in fullscreen mode?
<JACKCHEF> It wont full screen,  it takes the entire screen except for where the unity launcher and the top bar is
<JACKCHEF> \I set it to large as possible in nexuiz options
<JACKCHEF> 2nd fresh install,
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, I like nexuiz.. maybe I'll give it a try on my system.
<raymond_> what's your video card?
<JACKCHEF> intel 965 chpset or soemthing, old
<WhiteRook> I am running windows 7 on a laptop and have re-partitioned my primary hdd for 12 gigs of unalocated space for the ubuntu install (i am currently running ubuntu in a virtual machine) - i would like to install to the new partition for multiboot (unallocated space) but have no way to backup my current OS and related files, thus am hesitant to modify the bootloader - what is the best option to be able to dual boot with windows 7 without an available backup of th
<WhiteRook> e current disk?
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, ok and are you running the one from the software center?
<JACKCHEF> yep
<raymond_> ok
<JACKCHEF> maybe I should get it elsewhere,
<raymond_> I'll download it and check it out.
<fego> WhiteRook: before anything you touch a backup is all doctor orders
<fego> you can install ubuntu in the unallocated space
<JACKCHEF> yeah 880 mb later
<fego> you will need to have a swap too
 * gnomefreak has 2 hard drves un ny bix ti nae installing Ubuntu
<JACKCHEF> *cries* I love nexuiz
<gnomefreak> damn i cant type
 * gnomefreak goes to look it up
<somsip> Grub2 problem - current kernel installed is 3.2.0-29 but grub menu only shows 3.2.0-26. sudo update-grub2 finds the images but does not change the menu. Have reinstalled linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic which completer fine but still don't show. Grub is only installed on one MBR. Any ideas?
<WhiteRook> can wibu install to a new partition using the windows bootloader?
<WhiteRook> as opposed to installing on the windows partition
<past> I am super new to linux and i have a .zip file that i want to install; not sure how...help!
<JACKCHEF> haha
<JACKCHEF> past: you should be able to just open it with file archiver and unzip like you would any other os
<raymond_> past, a .zip file?  What's in it?
<cfhowlett> past: should open by clicking on it.
<fego> you can always do a wubi install , but it wont be a native linux ixntall WhiteRook
<decci> Hi
<r0sh> Guys, brightness control of laptop not working anymore after upgrade.. New kernel version is 3.2.0-29 and the acpi_backlight=vendor parameter is not working anymore.. :(
<cfhowlett> decci: greetings
<decci> cfhowlett: I recently installed ubuntu server, and opted for encrytion when install.  now i am annoyed with constantly having to enter the password in order for it to boot, as i want to host this server, and wont be able to enter the password.  I am looking for someone who can help me remove it
<raymond_> past: like is it a program or just files?
<fego> just create your root , swap partitions before hand with gparted
<WhiteRook> what is a reasonable swap partition size?
<cfhowlett> decci: remove the encryption?
<past> hmm i tried and file archiver said it couldnt open let me give it another shot
<fego> and then start the installer
<decci> cfhowlett: How shall I disable entering password every while and then?
<decci> cfhowlett: i am annoyed with constantly having to enter the password in order for it to boot
<JACKCHEF> stupid unity never did this to me before
<decci> cfhowlett: How to get rid of that?
<fego> you will be asked to provide the root you want to install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> WhiteRook: depends on how much memoy
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, ok.. here goes
<JACKCHEF> woOoo
<cfhowlett> decci: understood...but my experience with such is limited.  stay in channel and ask again.
<cfhowlett> !patience|decci:
<ubottu> decci:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r0sh> any solution?
<decci> ubottu: okie
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, works for me..
<JACKCHEF> damnit
<raymond_> all I had to do was go to settings, then under video hit full screen, then apply
<fego> past: is it a source tar ball ? ie with .tat.[b]gz
<raymond_> when it installs it defaults to window mode
<fego> .tar.gz like extn
<JACKCHEF> thank you raymond
<JACKCHEF> I am blind but now I see
<raymond_> JACKCHEF, np.
<WhiteRook> I have about 15 gigs I can dedicate to linux, also will the BIOS recognize the ubuntu install prompting me for my preferred OS - is there any way to accomplish this
<JACKCHEF> damnit, little option was unticked
<WACOMalt> This may be a little out of this chat's realm, but I am running Ubuntu 12 on a VM in virtualbox. Would anyone know why my internet dies in the VM after about 5 minutes every time? or how I could check the cause?
<fego> past: you can have all the pieces of software you want in software center , no nedd of source install
<JACKCHEF> i had reset, replaced, unity and a whole bunch of things lol
<JACKCHEF> i was ready for gnome or kde
<JACKCHEF> hahhah
<raymond_> WACOMalt, are you on wireless?
<WACOMalt> raymond_, nope, wired
<JACKCHEF> im going to tackle arch linux
<WhiteRook> WACOmalt - I am on wireless and using VM virtualbox and having no issues, although I enabled a second network adapter in the VM settings to bridge the wifi to behave like ehternet
<raymond_> WACOMalt, what kind of virtual network do you have?
<bazhang> !ot | JACKCHEF
<ubottu> JACKCHEF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WACOMalt> raymond_, it's set to NAT right now
<WACOMalt> the default for virtualbox
<marahin> Harro! Anynyan can help me with setting up first Virtual Server on Ubuntu Server?
<JACKCHEF> i said one thing settle down
<marahin> Do i have to install an app for that, or is it icluded?
<bazhang> JACKCHEF, chat is not here. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
 * gnomefreak going read i hope
<WhiteRook> Question regarding 32 bit vs 64 - should 64 perform better on AMD64 bit arch?
<bazhang> WhiteRook, if you hace 64bit machine use the 64bit OS
<smithw> I'm getting a very strange error. After the last reboot, the keyboard does not work anymore. All I can gather is that the X server is receiving a unending stream of "return" keystrokes. The keyboard works fine on grub, windows and a live usb. I have no idea what can I do troubleshoot this. Can anyone help?
<raymond_> WACOMalt, are you on a router?
<cfhowlett> smithw: quick answer; change keyboards?
<WACOMalt> raymond_, yes
<WACOMalt> a Belkin Vision N1
<raymond_> WACOMalt, try switching it to bridged
<WhiteRook> finally, i dont have access to a live or install CD or other removable media - i am installing from a virtual drive (PowerISO) - is there any way to install in this way to a new partition or am i out of luck
<WACOMalt> the router or the virtual adaptor?
<raymond_> WACOMalt, granted, it should work under NAT.. but.. just in case.. the virtual adapter
<WACOMalt> ok, trying in bridged
<smithw> cfhowlett, it's a notebook. and I don't see how could I change the keyboard driver and/or layout with the return being pressed repeateadly
<WACOMalt> Looks like a lot of people have this issue
<WACOMalt> according to this: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=29884
<WhiteRook> WACO - bridged solved this problem for me
<cfhowlett> smithw: for grins and giggles can you plug in a usb keyboard to test that error you're getting?
<raymond_> WACOMalt, bridged is kind of cool because your VM gets it's own IP address on your network.  Helps if you ever want to run a server on it or something.
<WACOMalt> ah cool
<WACOMalt> yeah I'll need that soon anyways, thanks
<raymond_> with NAT it's stuck behind your host.
<WACOMalt> ah
<WACOMalt> nope now I dont have internet at all
<WACOMalt> :/
<raymond_> weird weird weird.... do you have a MAC filter on your router?
<WACOMalt> I dont
<WACOMalt> in fact its wide open
<smithw> cfhowlett, I'll have to find one first, though I don't think I'll be able to type anything with the returns. I'll go get it and try anyway, one sec
<decci> cfhowlett: Will this help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+question/48636?
<WACOMalt> (Im in the middle of nowhere so its never an issue
<raymond_> WACOMalt, which version are you running?
<WACOMalt> newest VB
<WACOMalt> not sure on ubuntu since I cant update it
<WACOMalt> (where is the version # anyways?)
<raymond_> usually under about.
<WACOMalt> it appears to be using eth1, but I feel like that should be eth0
<WACOMalt> I dont know where "about" is
<raymond_> WACOMalt,  you mean under the VM's settings?
<WACOMalt> no I mean inside of ubuntu
<WhiteRook> WACOMalt - go to settings, then details
<smithw> cfhowlett, no, the external keyboard doesn't work either, its input is completely ignored
<WACOMalt> 12.04LTS
<WhiteRook> 12.04 LTS is the current LTS
<WACOMalt> is there a way to "factory reset" the networking settings?
<WACOMalt> I feel like maybe I messed something up in there on ubuntu
<WhiteRook> WACOMalt, would you like a screenshot on my virtualbox network settings which work?
<WACOMalt> yes please :)
<cfhowlett> smithw: if you're absolutely certain that there is NOT a stuck or dirty key or something, I'd suggest see if you can disable that particular key sequence with keyboard settings.  Set it to null input - *TEMPORARILY*
<WACOMalt> hmm I have internet now after removing and making a new connection
<WACOMalt> in the connection settings
<WACOMalt> in bridged.. so we'll see if it stays alive
<WACOMalt> wtf
<WACOMalt> I can connect to google.com
<BobJonkman> Hi: Who should I contact to get Software Freedom Day entered as a Global Event on the LoCo Events, similar to last year? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1258/detail/
<WACOMalt> but I cant download updates
<WACOMalt> I get a 404 not found on all updates
<decci> I recently installed ubuntu server, and opted for encrytion when install.  now i am annoyed with constantly having to enter the password in order for it to boot, as i want to host this server, and wont be able to enter the password.  I am looking for someone who can help me remove it.
<smithw> cfhowlett, yeah, I'm absolutely certain. I can use the keyboard normally on grub, windows and the live stick. I don't know how I can do that via files only (since the only way I have of changing settings on the machine is by booting on the live stick)
<decci> Will https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+question/48636 help?
<marahin> Guys. How can I create Vserver on Ubuntu Server?
<cfhowlett> smithw: I admit defeat.  sorry.  stay in channel and ask.
<cfhowlett> !patience|smithw:
<ubottu> smithw:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<smithw> ok :(
<smithw> thanks anyway
<jagginess> BobJonkman, there's a locoteamhowto link from this page http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/
<WACOMalt> Anyone know why update manager would fail to download everything, but yet my internet connection is working fine?
<WACOMalt> http://pastie.org/4542470 this is the output of the update manager when it fails
<BobJonkman> Thanx, jagginess, I'll follow up on that
<decci> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941515
<bazhang> decci, dont ask every five seconds
<smithw> well... it's simply ignoring the keyboard completely on the login screen. the endless returns only start if I activate the onscreen keyboard and login with that
<smithw> after the login, endless returns. before, ignoring the keystrokes, even ctrl+alt+f1 to try and go to tty
<decci> bazhang: Isnt ther any solution?
<bazhang> decci, patience. asking more often does not get a quicker answer
<raymond_> WACOMalt, maybe you have some antivirus software on the host that's freaking out?
<WACOMalt> I dont use antivirus software at all
<WACOMalt> for that reason :)
<raymond_> I'm stumped.  So.. you can visit websites and everything?
<aeon-ltd> decci: is there a reason why it needs to be turned off and on again frequently enough for this to be necessary?
<Tervingi> ms
<decci> aeon-ltd: My Application needs frequent rebooting and this is where I am getting stuck
<smithw> if I login with a guest session, there's no endless returns, but no keyboard either
<WACOMalt> hmm it seems I had to switch to "Main server" software source, rather than "USA server"
<Corey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ <-- That throwing an error for anyone else?
<WACOMalt> or at least that kicked it into working... so it seems
<WACOMalt> "You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time."
<Corey> WACOMalt: Okay, filtering problem.
<Corey> Thanks. :-)
<WACOMalt> woot yeah we're downloading fine now
<raymond_> can someone help me with trying to integrate a web app I'm making with unity?  (or am I asking on the wrong channel?)
<WACOMalt> bai folks
<wilee-nilee> Corey, hehe just happened to me .
<Corey> wilee-nilee: Yeah, the four pages I've hit in half an hour weren't enough to explain that.
<somsip> Seems like I have a grub problem. Attempted to purge/reinstall and got "debconf: warning: possible database corruption. Will attempt to repair by adding back missing question grub-pc" on purge, and on reinstall get "dpkg: error processing grub-pc - subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10". Help please :-(
<decci> Will this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5017/ssh-to-decrypt-encrypted-lvm-during-headless-server-boot work for me?
<Symmetria> hrm, lo all
<smithw> cfhowlett, just to let you I solved it. I made the wrong assumption that modifying the nvidia-current.conf file on xord.conf.d wouldn't affect my normal Xorg since it's using the integrated graphics, and set AutoAddDevices to false. changed that and the keyboard is back. (the endless returns are probably a side effect of typing my password with the onscreen keyboard, I guess the last stroke - return - never sends a 'key up' event because of the login proces
<smithw> s it starts)
<Symmetria> trying to install a bunch of .deb packages from hp which they claim are or ubuntu, but get this every time:
<Symmetria> Unpacking replacement cpqacuxe ...
<Symmetria> set: Variable name must begin with a letter.
<Symmetria> anyone got any ideas?
<__OH__> ttf-mscorefonts-installer problem seem can't download .exe files from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/
<cfhowlett> smithw: congrats.  also, consider doing a write up of the issue for the forums.  cuz you know SOMEONE out there is thinking the exact same way you did.
<smithw> cfhowlett, which issue? my confusion on the role played by the files on xorg.conf.d or the key up that the X server never receives? or both?
<Tervingi> why are you using source forge for the core fonts?
<__OH__> Teringi, I am install Ubuntu restricted extras on Ubuntu Software center, it's include by defualt whe install it
<cfhowlett> smithw: hmm.  both but maybe crosslink in the text?
<__OH__> and seem there has a problem
<__OH__> and i has been re-install Ubuntu 12.04 4 times now because met same problem
<n1ckn4me09876543> does anybody know how I can convert .wtv video file in linux?
<cfhowlett> __OH__: ubuntu-restricted-extras are not included by default; but why would this cause reinstallation?
<Tervingi> I don't understand it going to sourceforge.  That is not a repository.
<Tervingi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cfhowlett> n1ck
<Tervingi> cfhowlett:
<Tervingi> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.4+nmu1_all.deb
<Tervingi> ;)
<cfhowlett> Tervingi: thanks but I think __oh__ had the issue.  my restricted-extras installed as smooth as a baby's behind.
<__OH__> cfhowlett,  i don't knew why it does happen with me, I am use 64 bit and i am downoad file from Terving link, it's seem work and after sudo apt-get upgrade, they  now  again... ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<__OH__> how to remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe, from a process?
<Symmetria> urgh, so, like, a package install went wrong, and now every time I try and install a package, it get a message about the original package needing to be reinstalled, and dpkg refuses to get rid of the one thats breaking it
<Symmetria> so eery time I try install anything now I get E: The package cpqacuxe needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Tervingi> $ cat /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Tervingi> DISABLED_MODULES="ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Tervingi> That was for you __OH_______-
<Tervingi> You could also define an ip for source forge server
<Tervingi> Perhaps you have a DNS issue
<__OH__> cat: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common: No such file or directory
<__OH__> So, difficult for me now it's act to me again: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<__OH__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<__OH__> How to resolve it?
<__OH__> How to kill that process?
<Tervingi> fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tervingi> and then kill it
<__OH__> Tervingi, fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock, and then how to kill it?
<Tervingi> so, is this machine critical or do you just want that process dead?
<linuxuz3r> what is the font of activities in default theme of gnome-shell ubuntu
<Tervingi> yeah, i'm kind of not an expert, so maybe don't try that fuser command.
<Tervingi> I pulled off an instant shutdown trying to kill a text file.
<__OH__> I wanna stop E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<__OH__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<__OH__> this problem is always act to me
<Tervingi> act to you?
<__OH__> I am show
<__OH__> I mean it's always show up
<Tervingi> ok, so perhaps this one is safe
<Tervingi> "Safety not gauranteed"
<Tervingi> $ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<__OH__> Tervingi, /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       3006 F.... dpkg
<Tervingi> try to install as normal.
<__OH__> Kill process 3006 ? (y/N) y
<__OH__> then there going to download frle from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/
<__OH__> again
<Tervingi> find the IP of it, and put it in your /etc/hosts
<Tervingi> So it doesn't go through dns resolution
<zykotick9> __OH__: killing that isn't a great idea...  can you just reboot the system?  much cleaner.
<__OH__> zykotick9, reboot is not help because im try it's many times
<zykotick9> !aptlock | __OH__
<ubottu> __OH__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tervingi> bypass it with the hosts file
<linuxuz3r> try deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tervingi> I think apt is getting locked up because it keeps crashing as a result of the network configuration problem you have, that is preventing proper resolution of the sourceforge address.
<__OH__> Tervingi, any ways to cache DNS?
<__OH__> or remove repository from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/?
<Tervingi> See exactly what address is failing
<Tervingi> when you run the dpkg
<Tervingi> Then,   run        $ dig sourceforge.addresss.here
<Tervingi> that will give you the ip address of it
<Tervingi> from a whois info
<Tervingi> instead of your dns servers
<Tervingi> Then put that in your /etc/hosts
<Tervingi> on a side note, perhaps you should look at the possibility of some dns hijacking somewhere if that isn't resolving properly.
<Tervingi> if the hosts doesn't immediately take effect, restart network service via        sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<ActionParsnip> hosts should take immediate effect, it is consulted every connection
<santhom>  HI everyone I installed ubuntu 10.10 as I am having shud down problem with 11.10 and 12.04 . I wanted to install the library libboost-random-dev but is not found in synaptic manager in 10.10 but found in latetr versions
<santhom> is there any way to download it?
<santhom> anyone?
<Tervingi> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libboost-random-dev
<Tervingi> <-- all about helpful today. w0h000.
<ActionParsnip> santhom: Maverick is dead, no longer supported in any way
<Tervingi> I would say Google Is Your Friend but I don't believe it anymore. lol
<iceroot> !eol | santhom
<ubottu> santhom: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<santhom> @ActionParsnip True, I tried 12.04 and most of the times the computer hangs during shut down process
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: tried duckduckgo ;)
<ActionParsnip> santhom: still doesn't make Maverick supported
<__OH__> Tervingi, it's not work for me, but thank you for help. still had a problem
<Tervingi> bummer.
<cfhowlett> !LTS|santhom only is the way to go unless you REALLY need the latest shiny thing.
<ubottu> santhom only is the way to go unless you REALLY need the latest shiny thing.: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Tervingi> I wonder why that one is 5 years on desktop....
<TJ-> Tervingi: To give enterprises the confidence to adopt it
<Tervingi> well I hope they do.
<Tervingi> Its not a long trip from that hud "type your command" to "say it"
<Tervingi> Which would blow the doors off metro.
<TJ-> I think it's a backward step, the HUD. It makes exploring what's installed much more difficult for new users than simply browsing menu categories
<TJ-> Once I've got my hand on the mouse I don't want to be dragging it away to type
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: how, with menus you need to search to find what you need, with hud you just type and the menu is searched for you
<Tervingi> true, but, if the commands people typed and all the menus of programs were created into a text corpus,  perhaps they could do a natural language "bookmark this" that you could use verbally in every program.
<Tervingi> Its the best path to a "star trek" computer I have seen.
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: great for new menu systems, or ones with lots of submenus
<Tervingi> I don't use it much, but it seems to have potential
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: You miss the point; If you don't know what's available in some categories you won't know what to type. In menu heirachies you can explore down them and see names of programs and recall those later when you need something to do a particular task
<New_> hey guys I got a pdf with a key file and a key code and I realy need to open it ( in ubuntu) how can i do it ? any idea?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: yes but that takes time to learn, with hud there is zero learning
<TJ-> The trouble with Unity and the single menu along top is, it was designed for 'bling' on tablets and small screen devices.... not for those of us with multiple HD displays
<Tervingi> Right, but that would be unecessary if instead of knowing that someone needs to drill down a menu for increasing a paragraph indent, they could simply type "indent entire paragraph"
<ActionParsnip> New_: if evince doesn't do it you can always install the adobe reader
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: we're discussing hud...
<Tervingi> I think it goes to just telling the computer what you want it to do
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I beg to differ! I *know* what is on this system and I still often can't find it with HUD
 * L3top agrees with TJ-
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: try using hud in gimp,makes life a tonne easier, especially with the different effects etc
<New_>  I have document viewer do i need to install evince
<ActionParsnip> New_: that is evince
<L3top> I want, at the very least, a heirarchical option.
<TJ-> Every time this laptop starts and I log-in the first thing I do is run nvidia-x-settings ... I type "nvidia" and it says "can't find it" ... then 20 seconds later it appears.
<Tervingi> I can't find it at all, if the computer just listened to me barking at it, life would be great.
<Tervingi> That's where the hud comes in :D
<Tervingi> I have ATI, and after my last redo, I just said to heck with the proprietary drivers.
<TJ-> So it doesn't even cache/learn what my work flow is and help me
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: they aren't always needed :)
<New_> adobe is not open source is it?
<TJ-> I also hate how the HUD tries to follow me across multiple screens as I change focus whilst typing, and gets in the way
<ActionParsnip> New_: no
<Tervingi> why would you change focus while typing?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: some like that, can't please em all
<TJ-> I'll be on the LVDS open HUD to search for something, need to check what it is on the other screen in a document for example... and the HUD will move to the other screen and obscure my view
<TJ-> I like the concept of HUD... but the execution so far has been like a 10 year backward step in workflow
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: then don't use it.....
<Tervingi> My hud does not switch unless I click in the other monitor.
<TJ-> Tervingi: Why wouldn't I? My brain and me multitask!
<Tervingi> lol
<Tervingi> oh
<Tervingi> yes it does
<TJ-> I just checked by bringing it up on the LVDS then moving the mouse to another HD screen and just leaving it over xchat... 2 seconds later the HUD gets in my way!
<Tervingi> well, I hate sounding like a fanboy, but your usage seems a bit bizarre
<Tervingi> doing a command in one program while focusing on another seems odd
<TJ-> I'm getting on with it better than when I first upgraded to it, and I try to find ways to work with it, but I keep getting stopped from doing things fluidly that I never had issues with previously
<TJ-> Why? It's a multi-tasking OS !
<TJ-> I have about 10 things going at once mostly and I'm moving between them constantly as they call on my input
<TJ-> As I said earlier - HUD and Unity are for small-screen single-use devices
<Tervingi> you can disable it in compiz
<TJ-> I know, but that isn't practical
<TJ-> How can I fix bugs if I avoid using the things that contain the bugs?
<Tervingi> lol
<Tervingi> That's how you fix bug #1 man.. Come on :D
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: if you don't like an app, don't use it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TJ-> Tervingi: I fixed #1 years ago!
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: you are restricting your own choice by sticking to what is given to you
<TJ-> Microsoft has 0% of my market!
<AL13N> WTF! did anyone see this? http://blog.mariadb.org/disappearing-test-cases/
<AL13N> (08:53:29) AL13N: oracle is close sourcing more of mysql, all distro's should switch to mariadb as default
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I'm an Ubuntu developer! I'd be a right pratt not using the standard software!
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: a tonne of apps in Ubuntu are not to my liking or do what I need, I just swap them out for better alternatives (imho)
<chandru_in> When using thinkpad's touchpad with Ubuntu, the pointer shivers when charging but not when on battery. Is this a known issue?
<Tervingi> I think the HUD has great potential if it becomes more natural language.
<TJ-> Hi Bryan
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: what make and model ?
<TJ-> chandru_in: Probably it's cold fusion :p
<chandru_in> ActionParsnip, Thinkpad X220
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: let me search
<chandru_in> TJ-, cold fusion?
<TJ-> chandru_in: humour :)
<Tervingi> the pointer gets cold when you pour juice on it.
<chandru_in> :D
<TJ-> chandru_in: is the power supply charger on the same desk/surface as the laptop?
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf      and add the text at the bottom of this post: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=138360
<chandru_in> tj yes
<chandru_in> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> chandru_in: I'm just wondering if it could be some kind of physical vibration from the power supply... far out idea I know, but...!
<chandru_in> Will try ActionParsnip's suggestion
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: do you have the latest BIOS too?
<crimsonmane> may i have a re-cap of the current discussion (just entered)
<chandru_in> ActionParsnip, will try upgrading too
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-Tablet-ThinkPad-Laptops/Jumpy-Thinkpad-X220-Tablet-Touchpad/td-p/472737
<Tervingi> try disabling the touch pad, and then pointing stick.  Each of them one at a time while you plug it in.
<Tervingi> That seems hardware
<TJ-> chandru_in: see this http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-Tablet-ThinkPad-Laptops/Jumpy-Thinkpad-X220-Tablet-Touchpad/td-p/472737
<Tervingi> perhaps it is the keyboard or palmrest
<chandru_in> TJ-, ActionParsnip, what did you guys Google for? I've been trying for a day with no luck!
<ActionParsnip> Its something to do with some optiiser or somethng (sounds windows based)
<TJ-> chandru_in: "thinkpad x220 shaky mouse pointer"
<chandru_in> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> chandru_in: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Thinkpad+X220+linux+touchpad
<chandru_in> Tried shivering :(
<ActionParsnip> haha google? What is this 2006?
<Tervingi> did it work and fix it?
<chandru_in> Tervingi, will be trying soon
<Tervingi> I like Qrobe.it for searches
<SchekiL> SelamunAleyküm.
<Tervingi> never ending results, but otherwise like duck duck go.
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: the bang syntax in duckduckgo is phenominal
<Tervingi> bang syntax
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html
<Tervingi> reading now
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: its very extensive
<ActionParsnip> e.g:   !ppa unity           will show all the launchpad PPAs with unity
<ActionParsnip> google can't do anythinig like that
<ActionParsnip> plus it doesn't bubble or track you
<Tervingi> wow
<Tervingi> I do thousands of searches a week I suspect.
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: yes, wow
<Tervingi> Glad to have that
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: google sucks, people just think its the way, you can search google from duckduckgo with: !g  and google images with !gi
<TJ-> Google has the equivilent, as does Bing. "site:xxxxx"
<Guest98268> hi all can anybody tell me how to install powerdvd in ubuntu 12.04.
<Tervingi> no, this seems to be search within a categorical subset
<Tervingi> I really can use that to filter out garbage.
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: why would you need it?
<Tervingi> although qrobe is really good
<crimsonmane> Guest98268: you don't need powerdvd when you're running linux. what project are you trying to accomplish? there's a native way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: you can order by date site added and so forth too
<chandru_in> None of that works :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: once you install the DVD decoder, any player can play DVD
<Guest98268> ActionParsnip: its the best player i found which gives more clarity when cmp to vlc and other players
<MirtheN> Guest98268: o would recomend VLC/Videolan in linux, does everything powerdvd will do and then some
<Tervingi> for instance, I just searched "acid !food" and its all relevant to food acids, no chemicals or ads or murder mysteries
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: VLC will also knock the screensaver timeout off :)
<crimsonmane> i think you're point on clarity is an imagined one.
<MirtheN> switched from powerdvd to vlc years ago
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: its not in the wine appdb but considering the amount of native players for Linux why do you want to hold onto power dvd???
<Tervingi> Do you have a windows license?
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: indeed
<Tervingi> you could virtual box it
<ActionParsnip> Tervingi: to the food bit
<lotuspsychje> howcome ubuntu-restrited-extras does not install by default?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest98268> i'm using vlc &  powerdvd player on windows7, when cmp to vlc powerdvd player gives more clarity & sounds.
<Tervingi> lol
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: licensing
<Tervingi> Guest98268
<Guest98268> Tervingi: yes
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: is that the option one can enable at install process? about other party software
<Tervingi> Install Windows in a VM in Virtual BOX
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: you are free to try it in wine but I doubt it will work. Don't forget that linux is a completely different OS with differnet drivers and display methods
<MirtheN> thats cause in vlc you have to actually know how to set the video up to your liking, you can make it just as clear/crisp/whatever as powerdvd will do, just need to enable advanced options
<Tervingi> then run it with power dvd, hit ctrl+l
<Tervingi> and it will look just like a Linux app
<Tervingi> but you don't have to worry about a hassle getting it to work
<Guest98268> ok
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: yes, it is downloaded from the repos, it cannot be added to the ISO for licensing issues around the globe. Not all countries allow MP3 codecs etc
<Tervingi> XP would be better so you aren't wasting a ton of space and cpu
<captine> hi all.  My Bluetooth doesnt seem to be picked up by 12.04.  Am using an Acer Aspire 4755G with a broadcom Bluetooth (I believe)
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ok tnx understood
<MirtheN> yeah can get one of the 'stipped' down versions of xp
<Israfel> This morning's update caused my chrome to not play audio. Works in Firefox. I'm beginning to tire of Chrome "updates" breaking everything.
<Guest98268> Tervingi: so without wind/ vm i cant install this right?
<ActionParsnip> captine: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue     is it mentioned?
<Tervingi> If it is a regular Windows app, then you would need either Wine or Virtual Machine.
<MirtheN> you can try using wine to install and run it, if it doesnt even get close to running using wine then you are stuck in a VM with windows
<Tervingi> Virtual machine is the only option if you want the hardware acceleration you are mentioning for the picture and sound
<Tervingi> Power DVD has linux software, perhaps they have a native version
<test--abc> ?
<ActionParsnip> Israfel: if you close all instances of the browser and rename ~/.config/google-chrome     then rerun, is it better
<Guest98268> ok
<Guest50596> thedarkhaker@hotmail.com
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Guest50596> hi
<captine> ActionParsnip, yes, it does show up (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1153998/)
<Guest50596> yes
<Guest50596> new
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: so you are going to run both Windows and Linux at the same time for the sake of a DVD playback app....?
<diminoten> anyone ever try playing video games in a virtual  machine?
<diminoten> sounds super novel
<Guest50596> no
<test--abc> how remove bash center - Software available for download
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: 2D should be ok, 3D I believe will struggle
<Tervingi> nothing like diablo 1 on a big screen baby!
<lotuspsychje> !playonlinux | diminoten
<captine> ActionParsnip, but I dont seem to be able to turn it on in Ubuntu (under Bluetooth Settings, it says Bluetooth is disabled)
<diminoten> playonlinux sounds bleh
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | diminoten
<test--abc> help..
<Guest50596> bleuthoot
<ubottu> diminoten: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<Tervingi> bleck
<Tervingi> don't go with play on linux
<ActionParsnip> captine: can you pastebin the output of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a       Thanks
<Tervingi> it disempowers you through obfuscation of the workings of your os
<Guest50596> thinks
<Guest98268> ActionParsnip: not only for the sake of apps. Most of the time i will use linux, if something is not working on linux then i will login in windows..
<Tervingi> Virtual box can do hardware acceleration
<diminoten> yeah
<diminoten> !
<diminoten> gonna try it and report results
<Tervingi> up to 256mb video memory
<ActionParsnip> Guest98268: I guess, but Linux can do DVD playback just fine
<diminoten> good enough for league of legends!
<MykleSea> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi MykleSea
<MykleSea> can somebody help me with something regarding ubuntu
<captine> ActionParsnip, please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1154003/
<Guest98268> ActionParsnip: i will do the steps u game me b4
<MirtheN> Guest98268: http://shop.canonical.com/powerdvd.pdf
<lotuspsychje> MykleSea:just ask your question mate
<diminoten> wrong channel man!
<diminoten> lol
<ActionParsnip> captine: ok and the output of:  lspci      Thanks
<MykleSea> I am trying to automount  my usb to my ubuntu server using 'usbmount'...  ive installed it... but once i plug in my usb,  usb0 continues to be an empty directory.. how do i fix this?  usb0-7 are all empty
<MykleSea> i will be  plugging in and unplugging my usb every so often which is why i wnat to use usbmount
<captine> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1154004/  Thanks for looking into this.  Please let me know what you are looking for etc?
<lotuspsychje> MykleSea:in what format are your usb sticks?
<MykleSea> i believe its ntfs
<ActionParsnip> MykleSea: when you come to unplug it, do you unmount it and eject it?
<MykleSea> i can manually mount it
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | MykleSea
<ubottu> MykleSea: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MykleSea> yes i unmount
<MykleSea> i do not have any usb mounted at this moment. they are all unmounted.. but my usb0  will continue being empty even if i uninstall and install again
<ActionParsnip> captine: the pastebins are all the detected hardware in the system
<Tervingi> MykleSea
<Tervingi> fdisk -l
<MykleSea> yes
<Tervingi> That will you show the device it is
<MykleSea> yes
<Tervingi> what device is it
<MykleSea> ive done that.  ive manually mounted it using thtabefore.. but i dont want to manually mount it every time
<MykleSea>  its called "/dev/sdh1
<TJ-> anyone else getting "You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time." from  https://help.ubuntu.com
<MykleSea> yes i keep getting that
<MykleSea> which is why im here asking :P
<lotuspsychje> TJ-:working fine here on firefox
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: strange... apparently one request is too many :D
<ActionParsnip> "Canonical is in the process of moving out of one data centre and into a new one."   nice
<lotuspsychje> TJ-:on what browser?
<rs3> Hi all, my laptop stutters (mouse input, scrolling, screen updates, and sound) every ten seconds.  Does this on x86-pae and amd64 installs of 12.04.  Updated, no change.  No events show up when I monitor Xorg.0.log or syslog.  Using an Intel Core 2 Duo laptop with Intel 4500MHD graphics accelerator.  Any ideas?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I thought the move was over now, according to the mailing-list yesterday
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Firefox
<Tervingi> did you edit fstab Myklesea?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-:tryed it on another browser?
<ActionParsnip> tj-; just got that now
<MykleSea> i did.. but i removed my edit
<MykleSea> its back to its original
<lotuspsychje> rs3:previous default Os on the laptop?
<TJ-> OK, not just me. I think the front-end caching load-balancers don't have connections to the web servers yet... HTTP 503
<ActionParsnip> captine: kinda similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/284982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284982 in bluez-utils (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth does not work at Acer Aspire 7520" [Undecided,Fix released]
<TJ-> General capacity issue, not just me
<rs3> lotuspsychje: Windows :/  haha.  Debian Wheezy does the same thing as Ubuntu 12.04 in this case, though.  Windows does not.
<Tervingi> you could just type #mount -a
<lotuspsychje> rs3:wich version of windows?
<TheOnlyLix> ok so guess what
<MykleSea> ive done  mount -a
<Tervingi> if you leave the edit in fstab
<ghrost> Poptet, can you ping any website?
<gianni_777> thank you sandyd
<L3top> Potet: are you connected directly to the router/modem or is it possibly behind a firewall?
<blazingtruth_> hey all, i'm getting this message at the end of my updates: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8CD60EC948894010
<gianni_777> yes is the flash plugin ..
<L3top> ghrost: he has internet access... just not the web admin for the device
<Potet> Yeah, it works
<gianni_777> i've installed them in firefox but i can't see nothing yet
<Psi-Jack> Potet: Like I said, ##networking is your channel for that device. It's nothing related to Ubuntu at all.
<sandyd> gianni_777, does flash work with other flash sites?
<FreeMansMind> How do I make sure that my Graphic card driver is installed?
<vikram> i installed moc from source ... but when i run it gives FATAL_ERROR: No valid sound driver
<Potet> Psi-Jack, okay, I'm writing there now, just thought I could stay around when I got help. :)
<gianni_777> sandyd oh...what can ido ??
<sandyd> gianni_777, does the flash ad at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ show up?
<Frieds> L3top, it says gflrx_pci
<Frieds> so it looks like it's swapped over right
<L3top> then we are good Frieds :)
<Frieds> sweet
<tab1293> is packages.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<gianni_777> sandyd i'll try it right away
<Frieds> beside spending hours reading the wiki, any advice for a newb to learn linux
<sandyd> tab1293, must be the server move
<sandyd> its down for me as well
<ghrost> tab1293, down here
<truexfan81> are the ppas down also?
<L3top> Frieds: look at all the bash scripts already on your machine. Run individual commands, figure out what they do. Do this in a virtual environment so if you destroy things you are safe.
<Frieds> as long as I don't su/sudo myself
<tab1293> sandyd, how can i install a specific package and its deps from the Quantal repos? i would usually just go to packages.ubuntu.com
<vikram>  i installed moc (music on console ) from source ... but when i run it gives FATAL_ERROR: No valid sound driver
<L3top> Frieds: thats were all the fun is :)
<sandyd> tab1293, what package?
<Frieds> I'm running this on a seperate box taht I can screw around with just to learn *nix again
<tab1293> python-libtorrent sandyd
<datruth_> Wow can't believe this is complicated
<Frieds> I used to use FBSD years ago (think like 10+) so I'm loving the immersion in *nix culture again
<L3top> Frieds: I would load up a virtual machine (virtualbox kvm vmware) and blow things up in there.
<sandyd> apt-get build-dep python-libtorrent , tab1293
<Frieds> but where's the fun in that?
<blazingtruth_> hey guys, can i get some help here?  | W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8CD60EC948894010
<Frieds> I want to be able to blow up my PC instead of using the Windows VM Machine on my laptop
<L3top> Frieds: install ubuntu inside ubuntu and go reap havoc... because you can take snapshots, so when you blow things up, just reload the snapshot. Saves a lot of time.
<KommaH> Hey all. I have a question.
<L3top> Frieds: Use the vm inside of Ubuntu
<Frieds> any good vmwares you can recommend then?
<L3top> not windows
<sandyd> KommaH, ask away
<Frieds> there's a VM built in?
<L3top> kvm
<KommaH> sandyd: Will do. Gimmie a sec to type. :p
<FreeMansMind> anyone?
<Frieds> lol <<---- clearly you can see how newbish I am here
<Wild_Man> Frieds, I use virtualbax from there site
<L3top> virtualbox is more gui friendly for configuration Frieds.
<sandyd> blazingtruth_, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8CD60EC948894010
<KommaH> I need to run a script on startup. It needs to be in screen and run as another user (not root). How do I do this?
<dougl> err how do I install a new hard drive in my 12.04 install? there is no fstab anymore and I want ext4 fs not 3 dont I?
<blazingtruth> hey all
<LostSoul> i wish you all a very nice day =)
<Frieds> Have a fantastic Day man
<L3top> sandyd: I think blazingtruth would just need 48894010 in that
<blazingtruth> sorry, i'm here. what'd i miss?
<sandyd> blazingtruth, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 48894010
<sandyd> whoops
<sandyd> didn't see that.
<L3top> :)
<sandyd> thanks L3top
<vikram> where should i go ..??
<Kihokki> sandyd, There was no effect :/ I got correct resolution working by  installing kernel 3.4.4 but no 2D acceleration and no VGA output
<gianni_777> sandyd thank you very much!! it works ...i've downloaded it just now and it works..
<blazingtruth> It's not working, L3top
<Vlan_> anyone with a SSD drive experiencing low write/read values even with AHCI support enabled?
<gianni_777> have a nice day!!
<gianni_777> hi
<blazingtruth> oh, nevermind
<blazingtruth> copy pasted and it worked
<sandyd> Kihokki, file a bug
<blazingtruth> thank you :)
<L3top> gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 48894010; gpg --export --armor 48894010 | apt-key add -              blazingtruth
<Kihokki> sandyd, How?
<L3top> ok then
<sandyd> Kihokki, some of the older HW support is a bit iffy at times
<Kihokki> To launchpad?
<sandyd> Kihokki, yes
<L3top> Ignore that big one then blazingtruth.
<blazingtruth> OK. I'm also looking to improve battery life. would you have any recommendations?
<L3top> lubuntu... lol
<sandyd> xubuntu as well
<sandyd> blazingtruth, you might also want to turn down the graphical effects
<sandyd> those consume quite a lot of battery
<blazingtruth> i think my problem is with nvidia
<Aquethys> >___________________________________________<
<Aquethys> Oh
<Aquethys> Yay :D Ungagged
<Aquethys> Guys I have a question! Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 and on the step where I can boot into Ubuntu and then click the Install Ubuntu on the desktop.
<Aquethys> Do I click install in windows or the other one
<Aquethys> (choose a partition)
<sandyd> Aquethys, what is your partition setup?
<Aquethys> Err not sure. I think it's all C drive
<Aquethys> for windows 8
<sandyd> Aquethys, then select windows
<chewey> I've just screwed myself - with lots of help by EFI: After installing Ubuntu with an EFI parition, the F2 key is dead and the F12 key of the initial boot screen send me to a "graphical" boot menu only containing "ubuntu".
<chewey> Any idea how I can get it to boot from an external drive again?
<chewey> (it's a Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 NG)
<OerHeks> Aquethys, windows8 isn't out yet, so why do you think we can help?
<sandyd> *alongside windows
<Aquethys> I will screenshot it and post it for you, just to be safe :P
<Aquethys> Well it's similar to windows 7..
<Aquethys> Here's the partition thing
<Aquethys> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/74356743/partitions.PNG
<Aquethys> Install inside windows?
<sandyd> Aquethys, you have the maximum amount of partitions for a MBR partition table
<Aquethys> Is that bad?
<Aquethys> can I remove one (like the unallocated? idk how that got there)
<sandyd> well, you can't install Ubuntu on a partition Aquethys
<Aquethys> so install alongside windows?
<sandyd> Aquethys, you can only install via wubi I believe
<OerHeks> you can, on 'unallocated'
<Aquethys> oh
<Aquethys> How big of a difference is there?
<sandyd> OerHeks, I believe the uallocated is unpartitioned space
<ghrost> sandyd, but like you said he can't use that partition
<sandyd> ghrost, wubi
<sandyd> installs inside windows.
<The_Cog> All 4 primary partitions are used, so he can't get at the unused 23 Gig
<sandyd> Aquethys, not sure, youll have to ask someone else
<OerHeks> this screen is not from a wubi install, but the normal (sidebyside) install
<ghrost> sandyd, MBR does not support more than 4 partitions
<sandyd> Never used wubi
<Aquethys> What's mbr
<L3top> wubi is da debil.
<L3top> Aquethys: master boot record
<sandyd> ghrost, that is what I said
<sandyd> which is why I am telling Aquethys to install via wubi
<Aquethys> Oh
<Aquethys> Okay
<ghrost> sandyd, so he needs a extended partition
<OerHeks> ghrost +1
<Aquethys> Well the point of me installing Ubuntu is to code Android so will it matter whether it's Wubi or not?
<sandyd> because there is no other way Aquethys can install
<Aquethys> I still would prefer a permanent
<sandyd> You can't create an extended partition when you already have 4 partitions.
<L3top> ghrost: +2
<Wild_Man> Aquethys the only way you can install without using wubi is to delete one of your primary partitions
<ghrost> L3top, sorry I'm new here, what is that +number
<sandyd> Aquethys, I would probably remove the HP tools partition
<sandyd> and save the stuff from there
<L3top> means I second your position ghrost
<OerHeks> ghrost, +1 means we agree with you
<Aquethys> Is that an important partition?
<ghrost> L3top, :)
<Wild_Man> Aquethys, usually people delete the recovery partition after making there recovery cd's of window
<Sidewinder1> ghrost, Usually "+1" means 'I agree'.
<Aquethys> Oh could you walk me through that Wald Man
<Aquethys> Wild* I need to do that :P
 * L3top pretends there are two people here who agree.
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<sandyd> :D
<BluesKaj> Wild_Man, I count 3 primaries , he can use the unallocated one , unless the recovery counts as aprimary
<Aquethys> there's 3 primaries
<Aquethys> At least that's what I see in the disk management
<BluesKaj> he's allowed 4 primaries
<sandyd> wait, isn't system reserved one?
<ghrost> Blueskaj, Recovery( Primary partition)
<Aquethys> Oh
<Aquethys> crud you're right sandy lol
<Aquethys> Mousing over it it is primary
<Aquethys> uh oh
<Aquethys> so what's HP Tools used for? Can I just format it?
<sandyd> Aquethys, so you should follow Wild_Man 's advice, and remove the recovery partition
<sandyd> Assuming you have made recovery discs that is
<Aquethys> How do I do that? Ihaven't yet
<ghrost> Aquethys, it is usually diagnostic stuff
<Aquethys> make a recovery disk
<Wild_Man> Sandyd, I am sure it is a primary partition but it is hard to tell from the screenshot
<Aquethys> I have an hp 4.7GB DVD now
<sandyd> You can either remove the recovery or the HP tools partition.
<BluesKaj> ghrost, ok, but most ppl dump the windows recovery partition ..it's quite useless anyway
<Kihokki> sandyd,  I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1025719 but where are the updates then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025719 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Package cedarview-vaapi-driver" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ghrost> BluesKaj, yes I think he can get rid of recovery andredieb hp_tools
<Wild_Man> Aquethys, make sure to create your recovery cd's first
<sandyd> Kihokki, hasn't been [aclaged yet
<sandyd> *packaged
<Aquethys> how? :|
<Aquethys> it's 16GB and I have a bunch of 4.7GB CDs...is that okay?
<sandyd> Aquethys, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c01867124
<Wild_Man> Aquethys, type recovery cd into the help window and it will tell you how
<sandyd> Aquethys, yes
<Aquethys> thanks
<BluesKaj> ghrost, exactly
<Kihokki> sandyd, Do you know when? I've waited this for about 3 months
<sandyd> Kihokki, no idea, you will have to ask MOTU bout that
<sandyd> or whoever is the maintainer of that package
<Kihokki> sandyd, Okay, well I will look for them :p
<petisnnake> Hello, I installed python 3.1, apache2 and mod_wsgi enabled. What do I need to do next to actually have an app running on my localhost?
<samfromat> i'm getting some errors continuously. can anyone tell what these means. http://pastebin.com/My3Pxmup
<Aquethys> How do I get to HP recovery manager in windows 8? :|
<Wild_Man> Aquethys, type recovery cd into help or search and it should lead you to it
<Jarrydx26> Aquethys: You will find it on HP website :)
<wilee-nilee> Aquethys, if you are still within the HP insurance I would call them I suspect you can get a full OEM recovery disc set rather cheap probably 30$, for a secondary backup as well just to be covered
<Aquethys> brb
<Jarrydx26> My HP laptop is 2 years old . I still play games like crazy :) . Plus i been using it without battery for a year and no problems at all
<diminoten> what are these three packages? GMP 4.2+, MPFR 2.4.0+ and MPC 0.8.0+
<diminoten> nevermidn
<Jarrydx26> GIMP 4.2 ? I'm still using GIMP 2.6 , i need a upgrade
<L3top> Jarrydx26: I believe gmp is gnome music player
<eme442> hello. how do i make all wireless be turned off by default at bootup on my laptop?
<samfromat> i have got these errors. can anyone tell me what these mean? http://pastebin.com/My3Pxmup
<Kihokki> sandyd, My hands are shaking, I enabled precice-proposed updates and the package showed up in proposed drivers list! But what is DKMS driver?
<sandyd> Kihokki, auto build
<sandyd> it rebuilds itself each kernel update
<sandyd> is safe and normal
<Kihokki> So, I just need to update my kernel? How?
<Jarrydx26> Oh L3top lol ,i dont have my glasses on ,thanks for the correction
<sandyd> Kihokki, you don't need to
<Wild_Man> eme442, go to network manager top right corner of the screen and click on enable wireless to uncheck it
<sandyd> Kihokki, just install the proposed driver :)
<sandyd> Ubuntu manages the rest
<Kihokki> sandyd, I did that, all that remains is restart? :D
<sandyd> Kihokki, yes
<Kihokki> Horray! Well I hope this works now, restarting now...
<Wild_Man> Kihokki, cross your fingers
<tux__> hello, i am new to lvm ... i made a mistake and named my lvm at installation wrong. now i changed the names with lvmrename and ubuntu starts in grub rescue mode. how can i repair grub?
<Newtothis> Quick question: I installed Ubuntu via the Windows installer because my computer was being difficult regarding any other installation methods, and now I'd like to know how to make Ubuntu the only operating system on my machine. Any help?
<k1l> Newtothis: make a new install
<samfromat> Newtothis, Just boot your computer with ubuntu media(cd/dvd) and follow installation method. choose the windows partition for installation.
<k1l> Newtothis: the wubi isntall is just a container inside the windows partition.
<eme442> @Wild_Man: ok, thanx
<Newtothis> samfromat: That's the thing, my computer doesn't like booting from the flash drive, and we can't get a CD to burn properly.
<sandyd> Newtothis, can't get a cd to burn properly?
<Jordan_U> Newtothis: How did you try to burn a CD?
<sandyd> Newtothis, tried imgburn? http://www.imgburn.com/
<Newtothis> Ah. I had just used the windows one...
<samfromat> Newtothis: if you want to say that you can't use any of the physical mediam to boot your computer, then there is network boot system. sombody other than me might help you.
<fijil> hhi
<nejode> Newtothis, you have to be careful when you burn the CD... make sure you burn it as "iso image"
<Newtothis> I'm gonna see if I can't make the CD burn right this time... it might even be easier to burn it on Ubuntu itsself...
<Sniper_5> If anyone has some free time I could really use some help with Eclipse
<loganrun> I am having issues with two new SATA hard drives. I am thinking it might be an issue with the Ubuntu drivers or something. Does anyone understand the errors in the dmesg log? http://pastebin.com/dVL54A4M
<Jarrydx26> Sniper_5 try Netbeans , its much less on errors than eclipse
<Sniper_5> Im trying to set up Android SDK and ADT
<loganrun> I am thinking of trying an older version of ubuntu or something, not sure what to do
<loganrun> I have tried switching around the cables, but that didn't help
<sandyd> loganrun, its an interface problem
<Sniper_5> Does NetBeans accept the Android SDK and ADT like Eclipse? Im new to developing so I was going to use the guides for Eclipse which is why I chose that
<sandyd> Either your interface has dust or something, or your HDDs are shot
<loganrun> sandyd: is it a hardware or software issue though. issue with the motherboard cabels or what
<sandyd> hardware
<sandyd> loganrun, try swaping the sata cable
<sandyd> *ports
<raven> how to mount partitions of a raw diskdump?
<loganrun> sandyd: I hooked the harddrives up to another system through a eternal usb/sata interface and ran the seagate test on them and they came out fine
<sandyd> loganrun, you have an intel sandybridge chipset?
<Jarrydx26> Sniper_5 i suggest netbeans , I'm sure there is an Android plugin avaliable for it , but its up to you :)
<sandyd> what MB model is it?
<loganrun> sandyd: i did try swapping the cables around and plugging them into different ports, but that didn't seem to solve it, the CPU is dual core Intel, should be in the dmesg log, forget teh actual make of it
<Sniper_5> Ill gladly try it Jarrydx26, Im open to anything right now because Im used to everything on 10.10, I cant get it working on Eclipse
<loganrun> sandyd: the motherboard is gigabyte ga -965p-s3
<Guest35233> hi
<Sidewinder1> Newtothis, First, md5sum your ISO to make sure it's correct; then, when burning, make sure to burn at the slowest speed.
<sandyd> loganrun, we can't help you here, due to the fact that it isn't a ubuntu (software) problem
<sandyd> The best thing to do is to call up Gigabyte, and ask them, or else ask in ##harware
<loganrun> sandyd: o.k but I just wanted to make sure it was not a driver incompatibility issue with the motherboard, how can you tell
<sandyd> *hardware
<Guest35233> i need new distro for ordinary work....any suggest?:)
<loganrun> sandyd: o.k. I'll try on hardware
<sandyd> loganrun, DRDY ERR, ICRC ABRT, and other errors in the dmesg are an indicator of either HW failure or problems
<Guest35233> ?!
<Newtothis> I've Md5summed it before. I know it's the correct ISO.
<Sidewinder1> Newtothis, Did you burn it at the slowest speed?
<Newtothis> I'm actually not sure.
<Sidewinder1> That's usually best.
<Sidewinder1> Newtothis, When burning a video, a misplaced bit, here and there isn't a big deal; in an entire operation system.. well. you know what I mean. ;)
<Newtothis> Yeah. I see where you're going. :P
<marsfligth> Hi, can you explain me in short what 'apt-get dselect-upgrade' does? I read many man's and forums, but honestly it's function is not clear to me. Thanks for reading
<Michel> hey if i do the ubuntu default installation on my first disk
<Michel> can i use the other disk later?
<Michel> for storage
<recon_lap> Michel: yes
<cellofellow> Anybody have tips for getting Empathy to work with Google Talk and Google Voice?
<Zatoxxx> humm i'm interrested too :)
<Michel> recon_lap, how
<recon_lap> Michel: you can add the drive to your fstab file to auto mount it, also disk manager can mount it as well
<TJ-> Michel: I'm with you now :)
<arooni-mobile> i have a huge curl request that i have stored as a file.  how can i execute this command without copying/pasting
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile: you can put it in a file, with the first line the bash shebang (#!/bin/bash) and then chmod +x it. Then you can just ./mycurlscript
<marsfligth> Hi, can you explain me in short what exactly 'apt-get dselect-upgrade' does?
<MythUser> Any MythTV expert here?
<dme> chat
<MythUser> I'm having a problem with MythTV not connecting to the database backend and the forums is down for who knows how long so I cannot check there
<blackgatonegro> is there a guide to add a second monitor to ubuntu or something?
<samfromat> blackgatonegro:yes there are guides available at the forums. just wait for forums to up and running
<MythUser> anyone know how to get mythtv fronted to connect to the backend database?  both are on the same machine
<NOsen> anyone know how to graph usage of diffrent protocols on the network with rrdtool (like cisco NBAR but for linux) ?
<SkippersBoss>  blackgatonegro look at Xorg and tweak with xrandr
<Newtothis> Let's see if this DVD works...:/
<gunarm> if I take my RAID drives out of my computer and put them in another computer, or just reformat the OS, my understanding is that as long as that computer has mdadm it will fix any problems in the array and bring it online, is it still this simple if I put an LVM layer on top of it?
<ikonia> gunarm: no chance
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: Software RAID, mdadm. :)
<Psi-Jack> He just forgot to mention that part.
<ikonia> still no chance with lvm on top
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, thanks ;)
<Psi-Jack> Pardon?
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: With LVM on top, it's perfectly plausible/.
<Psi-Jack> You just have to import them.
<ikonia> I suspect the Vg's will not come on line
<samfromat> i have these logs. What these means? http://pastebin.com/My3Pxmup
<ikonia> you maybe ok if you do a vgexport before removing the disks and then a vgimport
<NOsen> its more of a "do i dare" yes or no question
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, but it sounds like even if its plausible it certainly adds a nontrivial amount of complication to the process
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: For the LVM portion, you'll need to /export/ the LVM volumes, before moving them.
<Newtothis> I think it is... what's this keyboard equals man in a circle?
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: all on board with that
<gunarm> i think im just gonna avoid LVM since i dont really need it anyway, i was just considering it for future flexibility
<Psi-Jack> LVM is nice, and worthwhile.
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recipemovevgtonewsys.html
<Newtothis> Wait... that's gone... okay. I'll just let it do its thing for now.
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: So, there you go. LVM moved to another system. ;)
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: I don't disagree if you do an export first
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<ikonia> pulling the disks and just putting them in, more pain
<Psi-Jack> Indeed.
<FreeMansMind> Hello again.
<FreeMansMind> Can some buddy please tell me how to make sure that I have my Graphic Card driver installed? (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<jdiesel> where can I find help setting up weechat ? Is this the right channel for help w that ?
<i7c> jdiesel: #weechat ;)
<jdiesel> thanks
<jdiesel> that was simple
<i7c> ;)
<samfromat> FreeMansMind: Which graphics card are you using?
<Moonlightning> … o.o;
<Newtothis> Preparing to install Ubuntu.... okay... if I replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu, will that get rid of the old Ubuntu installation I had that I used Windows 7 to create?
<tiberio_d> it will give you options during the install, do you want 2 ubuntu installs?
<smw> Newtothis, yes, but then you would lose windows 7
<smw> Newtothis, are you sure you want to do this?
<samfromat> Newtothis: if you have install ubuntu on the same drive where windows was install then it will get rid of it.
<smw> Newtothis, you will lose all your programs, settings, an documents in windows
<Psi-Jack> Newtothis: When you delete /ALL/ partitions, and re-create them and format them, you will remove everything.
<Newtothis> smw: Yes, I'm certain. I got this computer specifically so I could have a Linux computer for work and whatnot. I don't have anything on Windows.
<Moonlightning> My laptop just died, in the middle of a huge software update…I think it was even upgrading the kernel, too…it seems to have actually /shut down/, as if with `shutdown -h now`, rather than just killing the power suddenly…is there anything I need to do, or should I just `apt-get upgrade` again?
<smw> Newtothis, needed to make sure :-)
<TaJMoX> I'm looking for the Rhythmbox preference file because on my "watched folders" it just says "Multiple locations" and I'd like to see what those are.
<Debolaz> Aside from putting in a cron job, is there a way to get the system to update completely automatically? Ie, some configuration option?
<smw> Newtothis, in that case, if you have ubuntu format your entire drive... it will delete everything that was there previously
<L3top> Moonlightning: whether or not it will be problematic depends on if it was downloading things, or installing them
<Moonlightning> It was installing (I think).
<samfromat> Moonlightning: just use 'apt-get upgrade' again.
<TimothyA> what happened to mirror.cc.columbia.edu ?
<L3top> Moonlightning: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Moonlightning> By the way, thanks for your earlier suggestion about `nomodeset`. ^^
<L3top> Moonlightning: then upgrade again
<L3top> np
<Moonlightning> `dpkg --configure -a` then `apt-get upgrade`?
<Newtothis> smw:  Pardon my ignorance, but would I want to pick replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu, or "Something Else?"
<TimothyA> and is there a command in ubuntu to replace the sources list with different recommended official repositories on the fly?
<smw> Newtothis, I don't know the exact options to choose from
<smw> Newtothis, if one of the options is "replace windows 7", I would say that sounds right
<TaJMoX> Is it possible to force Rhythmbox to re-scan folders for media?
<Newtothis> I suppose I can try again and just format the whole damn thing if all else fails...
<smw> TimothyA, different recommended repos?
<TimothyA> smw: yes
<smw> what does that mean?
<TimothyA> if there is a command to swap out the current configuration with a different one
<samfromat> Newtothis: if you want to partition the whole hard disk the choose 'something else' ,if you dont the just 'replace windows7'
<TimothyA> or, I don't know... if there is somewhere a list online with available repositories?
<smw> TimothyA, just move your new list to /etc/apt/sources.list
<TimothyA> smw: I don't have a new list
<TimothyA> where do I get a new list
<smw> TimothyA, why do you want a new list?
<gompa> how to install rocket raid 2320 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<smw> why do you think there is a new list?
<TimothyA> because the repository doesn't work
<TimothyA> http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu it's broken. it's kaput. it doesn't respond.
<smw> !doesn't work | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TimothyA> smw: ..... trigger happy?
<smw> lol
<TimothyA> I already asked prior why mirror.cc.columbia.edu was down with no response.
<smw> TimothyA, ok, so you used to use a custom mirror?
<TimothyA> no
<TimothyA> this is what came with the installation
<smw> TimothyA, please pastebin what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<smw> TimothyA, how did you install it?
<TimothyA> what's this channel's endeared pastebin?
<TimothyA> smw: put in disk. hit install.
<TimothyA> http://pastebin.com/1pQcb6ny
<smw> TimothyA, I personally use fpaste, I don't know what the channel uses
<Xtreme> auronandace, are you here?
<smw> TimothyA, was it a special disk?
<TimothyA> no
<TimothyA> server edition, downloaded from the ubuntu site
<smw> TimothyA, There is no reason these should be here
<TimothyA> well, they are there
<TimothyA> what *should* they be?
<smw> one sec
<smw> TimothyA, http://fpaste.org/Ewpu/
<Psi-Jack> TimothyA: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<smw> TimothyA, that is what is on mine. You may want to comment out backports and partner
<scott_z> I want to buy a pcmcia card to give my laptop usb 3.0. All the cards I found do not include linux drivers (as i would expect). Can anyone tell me if this would be supported by ubuntu or can anyone recommend a specific card that is known to work? Here is the one I am looking to buy.  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TPYKUU/ref=asc_df_B007TPYKUU2136463?smid=ATJ1HHEILSBYQ&tag=dealtmp52156-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B007TPYKUU
<devslash> i used to be able to log into my ssh server using an sftp client and all of a  sudden if i try to upload any files i get an "unspecified error"
<gunarm> in mdadm raid6, if one of 6 drives is 5600 rpm instead of 7200 does it bottleneck the whole thing down to that speed?
<smw> TimothyA, (although, I like them)
<brennan> how do i configure kppp??
<smw> TimothyA, can you figure out the rest?
<TimothyA> replacing them atm
<devslash> can anyone help me
<devslash> i used to be able to log into my ssh server using an sftp client and all of a  sudden if i try to upload any files i get an "unspecified error". I've checked the permissions on the folder and they are correct
<TimothyA> that seems to workk
<nejode> devslash, have you checked available free space un the server's drives?
<devslash> oh man no
<devslash> youre right
<devslash> the disk is full
<devslash> besides /tmp is there another location i can delete files to free up space
<ActionParsnip> devslash: removing old kernels can help that, as well as run:  sudo apt-get clean    assuming you mean the system partition
<devslash> it freed up just a tiny amount of space
<nejode> devslash, check out /var/log too
<ActionParsnip> devslash: if you run:  uname -a   you will see the running kernel
<Moonlightning> Remove packages you don't need?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image    you will see the installed kernels
<devslash> can i safely remove everything in /var/log
<brennan> how do i operate kppp?????????
<ActionParsnip> devslash: you can uninstall any kernels you want except the running kernel and the metapackage (one without version numbers in the name)
<Moonlightning> devslash: those are just logs. /You/ might want them for some reason, but deleting them won't cause any problems with the system (as far as I know).
<ActionParsnip> devslash: could uninstall libreoffice to free space and install bleachbit to free more space
<Moonlightning> bleachbit?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: indeed
<ActionParsnip> devslash: run it as both your user then as root and have as many apps closed as possible, avoid commads that state they will take a long time
<ActionParsnip> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (precise), package size 319 kB, installed size 1710 kB
<Moonlightning> …unless you don't mind waiting a long time. ;)
<FreeMansMind> samformat; Intel® IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<devslash> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/MwjS1h56
<nabam> hi, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, wifi doesn't seem to work.  The output of 'rfkill list all' showed that my wifi was hard blocked.  Pressing the wifi button doesn't seem to let me get around this.  My laptop model is compaq prescario cq50-115nr and I'm using ubuntu 10.04 i386
<nabam> how can I enable my wifi?
<devslash> ActionParsnip: thats the output for dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> devslash: what is the output of:  uname -a
<devslash> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<devslash> can i safely delete the older images in /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> devslash: should free up about 400Mb
<devslash> 338
<ActionParsnip> devslash: close :)
<devslash> yea
<Moonlightning> nabam: my laptops onboard Wi-Fi didn't work out of the box under Debian, and I think it doesn't work out of the box under Ubuntu, either
<devslash> is there anything else i can safely purge
<Moonlightning> IIRC, though, it was just a simple `apt-get install` that did it for me. I don't remember what package it was, though 6_9
<nabam> I installed the latest compat-wireless drivers
<ashi> hi
<samfromat> FreeMansMind:'you can check it by 'lspci | grep VGA', it will show you the installed video card.
<devslash> ActionParsnip: i only have 711MB free
<ashi> anybody want help
<tiberio_d> sure, in sound options my hdmi output isn't listed
<tiberio_d> if i do aplay -l i get card 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<scott_z> devslash: just started folllowing, you might want to delete your browser cache. dont know if someone suggested this or if you already did this. hope this helps
<devslash> i don't have a browser cache
<devslash> in fact I don't have X installed
<scott_z> devslash: sorry worth a try.
<devslash> np
<ActionParsnip> devslash: install bleachbit and you can free more space, close as many apps as possible
<ActionParsnip> devslash: also uninstall apps  you don't use
<devslash> whats bleach bit do
<tiberio_d> does anyone know why my hdmi sound output wouldn't be listed in sound settings?
<nabam> I also tried brining my wireless card up with ifconfig, no luck, I tried rfkill unblock all, still no luck.  The button still doesn't seem to work to enable wireless
<cellofellow> devslash: I think what it does is it deletes unneeded files, and it also randomizes your empty space for security.
<scott_z> nabam: do you have an internal broadcom card?
<nabam> scott_z: atheros, but internal yes
<dougl> I just finished doing a sudo tar -cvzf /home/username/archive.tgz /media/olddrives/ and now I try to open/read the file in midnight commander and it does not open... what do you use to backup folders in 12.04?
<Moonlightning> tar
 * Moonlightning gigglesnickers
<dougl> Moonlightning, that is what I thot but will not open in Midnight commander
<nabam> dougl: you're still going to have to decompress before mc can read your archive I believe
<urlwolf> hat would be the equiv ubuntu packages for our: libx11
<urlwolf> …: libx11
<devslash> ActionParsnip: does bleach bit use a gui or can it be run from the command line
<urlwolf> hat would be the equiv ubuntu packages for archlinux libx11 libxft and freetype2?
<scott_z> nabam: I had the same problem when I upgraded my kernel a few versions back. Still have not gotten it to work. Bought a usb wifi and it fixed the problem. I reinstalled with the 12.04 cd and it fixed the problem but the minute i ran all the upgrades it stopped working again. Still working on it. Sorry.
<herman_> shouldn't the forums be up already?
<gunarm> i cant figure out why my file system is mounted so that I need sudo to mount to it
<trism> urlwolf: to compile with? look for the -dev packages, such as libx11-dev libxft-dev libfreetype6-dev
<gunarm> sorry wrong
<urlwolf> trism: nope, tried that
<W4sp> gunarm: Whatever you're trying to express you can edit /etc/fstab...?
<gunarm> i cant figure out why my file system is mounted so that I need sudo to write to it.  at first I mounted /dev/md0 to /vault with su, then i made a /vault under /media/vault and mouted it with just sudo, still i cant "echo test > /mount/vault/test.txt"
<trism> urlwolf: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: it has both, you'l see 2 entries in dash for it
<urlwolf> trism: trying to compile goomwwm, see: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/go/goomwwm/PKGBUILD
<gunarm> W4sp, yes, i can edit it, but this isn't listed there since I just mounted it with mount
<FreeMansMind> samfromat this is the result of the code u gave me lspci | grep VGA :  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<devslash> ActionParsnip: i installed it as far as i can tell it uses python and is a guy only app
<trism> urlwolf: built fine here
<devslash> gui
<urlwolf> trism: what did you do? type $make?
<trism> urlwolf: yep just make, what error do you get?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: checck:  man bleachbit
<urlwolf> for me it says: Package xinerama was not found in the pkg-config search path
<tiberio_d> does anyone know why my hdmi sound output wouldn't be listed in sound settings? it shows up lspci as "02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]" but in sound settings it's not there, there's only integrated sound card
<trism> urlwolf: libxinerama-dev
<devslash> ActionParsnip: i did
<devslash> the man for bleach bit is very small
<urlwolf> trism: thanks!
<samfromat> FreeMansMide: It seems you have default intel drivers install for your video card. i think these should work fine.
<ActionParsnip> devslash: http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/documentation/command-line
<ActionParsnip> devslash: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bleachbit+command+line
<FreeMansMind> samfromat well I was not sure cause its like Windows 7 works faster then Ubuntu in this netbook. I am so confused. I am afraid of having something wrong. Like running ubuntu in wrong way or something imported is missing dunno.
<threex5> Hi, is there any way to boot Ubuntu in 32/64 bit mode? I want to run from a USB, in 64 bit, but be able to run in 32 bit mode if I'm on a 32 bit computer
<ActionParsnip> threex5: there are apps to make multiboot USBs
<tiberio_d> if ubuntu on your netbook is too slow you could try Lubuntu
<threex5> ActionParsnip, thanks. I would like to have all my folders/settings intact, though
<threex5> meaning, I would be booting from a 32 or 64 bit kernel, but the desktop would be the same
<threex5> I don't know if that's now it works, though.
<jc_> well you can try xubuntu or lubuntu, but it depends of your ram
<ActionParsnip> threex5: you could have a common /home partition on the USB which would give settings for both boots...
<Moonlightning> I'm…really not sure how to describe this other than “the display is messed up” 6_9
<cellofellow> threex5: that'd be the way to do it, but'd it be hard to pull off.
<Moonlightning> The…colors are all wrong…and…the whole thing has a sort of grainy quality?…
<threex5> Well, ActionParsnip was on to something
<auronandace> Moonlightning: screenshots to the rescue!
<Moonlightning> I can hardly see any of the graphics, or read any of the text…
<fggg> hello
<Moonlightning> …ah, yes, of cousre.
<threex5> and if I use portable linux apps, I could run them out of the home partition too
<amir__> hello
<Moonlightning> Hang on.
<fggg> I have a problem with wine,can I tell?
<Guest9431> yes..
<threex5> what do you folks recommend? Is it worth running 64 bit?
<auronandace> !wine | fggg
<ubottu> fggg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Moonlightning> …agh, how do I take a screenshot?
<threex5> I figure if I have a 64 bit desktop and laptop, I'm wasting CPU not to
<Guest9431> best gnome distro?
<Guest9431> like chkra
<FreeMansMind> tiberio_d what is missing in Lubuntu? I mean what makes it work faster?
<OerHeks> Moonlight hit the printscreen button
<auronandace> threex5: if your hardware supports it then there is little reason not to run 64bit
<Moonlightning> Don't have one.
<jagginess> anyone has tried desura?
<Moonlightning> This is an old PowerBook G4…
<Moonlightning> screenshots in OS X are just shift-command-3
<OerHeks> Moonlightning, type screenshot in dash
<samfromat> :FreeMansMing: There shouldn't be any problem with your video card drivers. tell what problems are you facing.
<threex5> auronandace: right. The only reason I can see is that I'm running on a USB stick so I might want to boot off a computer that's not 64, once in a while.
<tiberio_d> FreeMansMind Lubuntu uses LXDE instead of GNOME
<auronandace> threex5: then you'll want to stick to 32, since it will work on both
<fggg> sorry,is there a irc chanell about wine?
<fggg> sorry,is there a irc chanell about wine?
<FreeMansMind> samfromat; No specific trouble here. It's just acting like Windows, Maybe I dreamed wrong about ubuntu, dunno. I was expecting faster and lighter moves. Folders are not opening faster then Windows can.
<auronandace> fggg: #winehq
<fggg> always in freenod?
<auronandace> fggg: yes, its on freenode
<FreeMansMind> its just only faster on starting pc. or shutting down. Rest is acting just like Windows. this is why I am thinking that something might be wrong. dunno
<samfromat> FreeMansMind:Thats definitely not a video card issue. how long are you using ubuntu?
<skorv> hello
<FreeMansMind> samfromat been used old version for a month but the last version is since yesterday
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: perhaps you need to try a lighter weight desktop environment. unity is fairly heavy.
<xuserr> hello
<Moonlightning> The screenshot doesn't seem to reflect the issue, except for the wallpaper.
<Moonlightning> Which…is that /supposed/ to be like that?…
<threex5> auronandace: how much of a performance hit do you take running 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine?
<skorv> strugling with full disk encryption and dual boot dont know where to install grub (cannot be /dev/sda)
<threex5> I don't really see the difference
<Moonlightning> In any case, just imagine the /whole thing/ looks like the wallpaper. XD
<Moonlightning> hang on…
<threex5> but I don't know what I'm looking for either
<samfromat> FreeMansMide: as crimsonmane told you, use another envionment or in my opinion try other ubuntu derivatives, best choice maybe something like linux mint.
<tiberio_d> the main difference with 32 bit os on 64 bit computer would be ram limit
<xuserr> does anyone know a alternative to tor,browser? a program used to change ip for linux ?
<auronandace> threex5: i think it depends on what you are doing, everyday use i would say is negligable
<xuserr> tor browser*
<Moonlightning> xuserr: there are TOR clients for Linux
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane: shall I try Gnome?
<TaJMoX> Does anyone here use rhythmbox with a mp3 player (not Android or iPod) ?
<xuserr> i want another program like tor
<threex5> ok. The most resource-intensive thing I would run on it would be gimp
<threex5> if that gives you any idea
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: Lubuntu
<threex5> The most ambitious think I would like to do with it is run Reaper through wine
<auronandace> threex5: then you won't notice a difference
<threex5> but I use 32 bit reaper anyway
<ActionParsnip> xuserr: could use a vpn
<threex5> ok
<FreeMansMind> samfromat can I do anything with mint that I do in ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> you can do anything on mint that you can do in ubuntu
<xuserr> ActionParsnip: xuserr: could use a vpn ?
<ActionParsnip> xuserr: why do you need tor?
<threex5> great I'm glad I asked. I'm looking at the ubuntu website now and getting mixed messages about installing to USB
<xuserr> yes
<Mothra> How do I fix the promisions on my ubuntu account I have some files that I do not have promissions for even after running chown command of the entire home folder in terminal as sudo anyone able to help me
<threex5> Can I not simply burn a disc, boot from it, then install my partitions to usb like I would any other drive?
<crimsonmane> Mothra: you're not supposed to run chown like that. you broke it. reinstall.
<xuserr> my ip is banned on some irc networks
<auronandace> threex5: yes
<samfromat> FreeMansMind:You can do everything with mint. in fact you can do anything in every linux distro.
<FreeMansMind> Can't disable Unity?
<xuserr> so i want a program to change my ip
<ActionParsnip> FreeMansMind: install a different shell or desktop and it won't be loaded
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: log out, click the gear icon next to your name, and select 2d mode
<Moonlightning> Imagine the /entire/ screen has an overlay like the wallpaper here: http://cl.ly/IqDo
<macmartine> How do I keep ubuntu from emailing the admin email with certain log messages? It keeps emailing me for some things that I want to ignore
<Dr_Willis> hm
<auronandace> threex5: make sure you select the right drive to put the bootloader on too
<FreeMansMind> let me try
<graingert> is there an application that shows all the GTK widgets?
<graingert> as a test page
<Mothra> crimsonmane how do I fix my promissions then?
<FreeMansMind> before doing this is there a TAsk Mgr that I can see CPU and RAM usages
<Dr_Willis> FreeMansMind: htop or top
<samfromat> FreeMansMind: yes, System Monitor shows that.
<crimsonmane> Mothra: reinstall. i am sorry, there's no other way
<Mothra> What is the package called?
<wilee-nilee> FreeMansMind, what desktop do you want?
<ActionParsnip> FreeMansMind: if you install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu it won't even be installed
<Advocated> Anyone aware of any software to allow iphone/appstore development on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> FreeMansMind: free -m    will show RAM
<ActionParsnip> FreeMansMind: top -n 1    will show CPU
<FreeMansMind> Well it uses between %35 - 45 of CPU
<ActionParsnip> FreeMansMind: LXDE is super light, as is XFCE
<linda> ciao
<Moonlightning> O.o
<FreeMansMind> ActionParsnip:  what do u mean with: FreeMansMind: if you install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu it won't even be installed
<linda> !list
<ubottu> linda: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mothra> crimsonmane what is the package called and will reinstalling chown fix  my issue?
<Num83rGuy> I removed pulse audio and now use ALSA because pulse was giving me lots of problems.  I now don't have sound in Chrome. Does any one know how to fix this?
<crimsonmane> Mothra: i mean reinstall your ubuntu
<Moonlightning> Mothra: `chown` is a coreutil
<raven> how to mount partitions of a raw diskdump?
<graingert> Num83rGuy: install pulse audio
<Moonlightning> If you don't have a `chown`, I don't know what to tell you. XD
<Moonlightning> Try `/bin/chown` and double-check your $PATH?
<Mothra> crimsonmane I can reinstall but how will that correct my promission of files in my home folder
<Num83rGuy> graingert: Ha, ha.
<wilee-nilee> FreeMansMind, Those releases can be installed by themselves by downloading their ISO's
<crimsonmane> Mothra: i suppose you can delete your user account and create a new one... that would be faster
<graingert> Num83rGuy: seriously pulse is basically hot to do audio
<Moonlightning> Deleting an account to change permissions? O.o
<Moonlightning> Did I miss something?
<Mothra> no
<Mothra> moonlightning
<Mothra> Im not deleting personal files
<crimsonmane> i chown'd his entire home folder
 * Moonlightning blinks
<crimsonmane> not i... i meant he
<Moonlightning> Um, `chown` it back? XD
<Moonlightning> `chown -R $USER ~`
<Mothra> someone told me to on this irc
<graingert> s/hot/how/
<crimsonmane> a month ago someone chown'd his entire system. BORKED it.
<Moonlightning> 6_9
<cellofellow> heh, no kidding
<cellofellow> *nix, especially when root, gives you a lot of rope to hang yourself.
<Num83rGuy> graingert: There are lots of ways to do audio on linux and there are several recent distros thay don't use pulse and work perfectly fine.
<Mothra> so just because some personal files are in the promission of some non established account I cant correct them I have to reinstall the entire opperating system again
<Moonlightning> Doesn't make sense to me. ^
<graingert> Num83rGuy: it's the way to do audio on ubuntu
<Mothra> that seems like a huge hassle
<graingert> anything else isn't supported
<FreeMansMind> well then I should ask a final question. if I install Lubuntu Xbuntu or Kubuntu will they work much faster and with much less RAM and CPU usage when I even run a video in youtube. Or run a couple of program at the same time or open like 10 websites atm.
<Moonlightning> Mothra: you can `chown` things owned by a nonexistent account
<Moonlightning> Just like you would `chown` anything else.
<cellofellow> Mothra: add a new account, an Administrator account, log into that and sudo chown -R youruser ~youruser.
<cellofellow> then you can delete the old account
<cellofellow> s/old/new/
<FreeMansMind> Will be a markable difference between unity and the other one?
<Num83rGuy> graingert: Not with my hardware and software setup on my computer, thank you.
<graingert> no probley
<Mothra> cellofellow by youruser do you mean of the old account or the account I just made to run that command on
<graingert> you're welcome
<cellofellow> Mothra: old account
<samfromat> FreeMansMind: In linux world you can't blindly predict anything but one thing is sure that lxde or xfce will work smoother than unity.
<Mothra> the non existant account?
<trism> graingert: we have thewidgetfactory in the repo, but it is gtk2 only, https://github.com/valr/awf is a fork for both gtk2 and gtk3
<Moonlightning> Mothra: let my clarify that.
<cellofellow> Mothra: is that account still in /etc/passwd?
<Mothra> its marked as 1001-user#1001
<cellofellow> grep 1001 /etc/passwd
<Mothra> how do I check?
<Dr_Willis> each user has a uid and gid. the files owned by a nonexisting user will show a number in the owner field.
<Mothra> cellowfellow
<raven> how to decompile  c binaries?
<Moonlightning> If your account is called mothra, make a new account (we'll call it new), log into the new account, do `sudo chown -R mothra ~mothra`, then delete 'new'
<cellofellow> Mothra: grep 1001 /etc/passwd
<FreeMansMind> samfromat just wondering why so many people choosing ubuntu instead of another version that works with lxde. I can not figure it out cause I am so lost about Linux and new
<Dr_Willis> lxde is limited and simplufied in some areas
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: it's due to lack of being informed.
<Dr_Willis> you can install both feskyops if you want
<Mothra> cellowfellow that command did nothing, after I run that command can I just take control of the files on my new account?
<Mothra> @Moonlightning
<cellofellow> Mothra: which did nothing, grep or chown?
<Mothra> grep
<cellofellow> Mothra: ok, user 1001, whichever it was, is deleted. It needs to be added back.
<Moonlightning> Mothra: can you use `sudo` from your current account?
<Moonlightning> Mothra: if you can, all this other stuff is completely unnecessary.
<Mothra> moonlightning I used it with sudo
<Mothra> and my account is adminstrative
<Moonlightning> sudo chown $USER ~
<Moonlightning> whoops
<Moonlightning> sudo chown -R $USER ~
<Moonlightning> ^ that should fix it
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane so deleting ubuntu and installing lubuntu or linux mint instead not like deleting Windows 7 and installing WIndows XP to make netbook work faster? Its not installing something less nicer right?
<graingert> trism: I need it for quantal :(
<Moonlightning> I don't know what all this other stuff is about :V
<samfromat> FreeMansMind: if you have noticed, lots of ubuntu users were unhappy with unity interface(including me). but the thing is unity can work out of the box with sufficient ram and video card. and its just the personel interest. you have to try everything and then stick with something that works nice for you.
<cellofellow> Mothra: you may need to sudo adduser --uid 1001 youruser yourgroup
<cellofellow> if it's not in /etc/passwd
<Dr_Willis> i use unity on this box. the wife uses lxde
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: if you do mint, you need LXDE
<trism> graingert: it doesn't build on quantal?
<xangua> (15:20:29) Dr_Willis: lxde is limited and simplufied in some areas - also a 'netbook' is very limited in resources FreeMansMind
<graingert> trism: PPA :*
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: whatever you do, go with LXDE spin of that distro
<graingert> :(*
<trism> graingert: oh I just built it, it is pretty straightforward and you don't need to install it
<Moonlightning> cellofellow: is that /realy/ necessary?
<Dr_Willis> xangua: unity runs well on my 2netbooks
<cellofellow> Moonlightning: probably not
<FreeMansMind> ok but wich one :)
<Moonlightning> cellofellow: then why are you saying to do it? :V
<FreeMansMind> Lubuntu or Mint or Kubuntu wich is the best
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: try. them. ALL.
<Moonlightning> …you know what, I'm just going to test this.
<xangua> Dr_Willis: unity runs well on my 4 years old notebook :) no idea why people say it's slow
<cellofellow> Moonlightning: I was confused, figured it out.
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane do they all work in USB Drive to test?
<Moonlightning> Okay, here we go.
<cellofellow> Mothra: what's your current $UID? (echo $UID)
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: yes.
<Mothra> so I should run the command sudo chown -R $USER ~ with my current user account or with a new one or with the old one that doesnt seem to exist
<Dr_Willis> FreeMansMind:  yiu can install the ubuntu.lubuntu and kubuntu desktops on a single install and easially switch
<dgsafewright> I am running 12.04  on a macbook pro 8.1
<Moonlightning> Mothra: just run that command, no need to do anything else.
<Moonlightning> sudo chown -R $USER ~
<Mothra> @Moonlightning 1000
<Moonlightning> You should be able to direct copypasta it.
<dgsafewright> runs better than osx and its supported until 2017...
<FreeMansMind> Dr_Willis:  how?
<cellofellow> Mothra: I'm with Moonlightning. I'll leave him to help, as I seem to be gumming things up.
<graingert> trism: I'm too lasy to compile
<Dr_Willis> same as you install anything else.. the pavkage manager
<Dr_Willis> FreeMansMind: lubuntu-desktop for lubuntu
<dgsafewright> Dr._Willis what are you asking how about?
<FreeMansMind> It will ask me to install it alingside to Windows and Ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: even better, you can sudo-apt-get lxde-desktop
<Moonlightning> Okay.
<crimsonmane> or whatever the package is called
<Moonlightning> I just tested this.
<FreeMansMind> and shrink the partition?
<Moonlightning> For the record…
<Mothra> @moonlightning says 'sudo chown -R $USER' after running chown: missing operand after `stevesenior'
<Mothra> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane: shall i type it now in terminal?
<Moonlightning> Mothra: `sudo chown -R $USER ~`
<Moonlightning> missing the tilde at the end
<dgsafewright> FreeMansMind you can either wipe your existing OS and use ubuntu or install ubuntu alongside your existing os
<Mothra> sorry about the mistake moonlightning
<Moonlightning> FOR THE RECORD: If you make an account, `chown` a regular file to that account, then delete the account, you can STILL `chown` the file back. There is NO NEED to recreate the old account, delete ANYTHING, and CERTAINLY not to reinstall all of Ubuntu.
<Mothra> @moonlightning getting output, chown: cannot access `/home/stevesenior/.gvfs': Permission denied
<FreeMansMind> What I really hate with ubuntu is this heavy feeling when it opens folders and etc but the most thing I hate is the LAuncher BAr
<Moonlightning> Mothra: with `sudo`?
<Mothra> yes
 * Moonlightning blinks
<Dr_Willis> !dock | FreeMansMind
<ubottu> FreeMansMind: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Psi-Jack> FreeMansMind: So, what you're saying is, you don't like Unity.
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: we're currently in Ubuntu's IRC channel, and i do not wish to disrespect their distro by suggesting Linux Mint LXDE to you, but i might have done exactly that.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is easy to install on ubuntu
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: didyou even try logging out and switching to Unity 2D
<crimsonmane> ?
<dgsafewright> you have the choice to use different desktop environments
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane:  I will try it all with USB drive.
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane:  no will try now but what is this sudo-apt-get lxde-desktop
<FreeMansMind> I wanted to ask before i do
<crimsonmane> FreeMansMind: forget that command. don't do it.
<dgsafewright> sudo means root
<FreeMansMind> ok
<crimsonmane> just try 2D mode first
<crimsonmane> and come back to us and talk
<Moonlightning> Mothra: `ls -ld ~/.gvfs`
<dgsafewright> apt-get is ubuntu's command to install
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> "2D" mode, yeah.. Still sucks.
<dgsafewright> and lxde-desktop is the lxde desktop environment
<FreeMansMind> Ok brb then i will try those dock that Dr_Willis  mentioned
<Mothra> Moonlightning ls: cannot access /home/stevesenior/.gvfs: Permission denied
<SecretFire> is there a way to tell through terminal what kind of connection interface my hdd is?
<graingert> crimsonmane FreeMansMind: there will be no Unity 2D in the next version
<Mothra> Moonlightning I was using sudo
<Moonlightning> `sudo ls -ld ~/.gvfs` gives you permission-denied?
<Psi-Jack> graingert: Hmmm, before wayland stabilizes? Worst idea in history.
<Mothra> moonlightning yes
<graingert> Psi-Jack: not my idea
<Psi-Jack> graingert: Yeah... Still the worst idea in history. And I support a lot of what Canonical does, with the exceptions of Unity.
<Dr_Willis> wayland is not in the next release default either
<brennan> how do you run a dos/windows executable file???
<Moonlightning> Mothra: if you're getting a permission-denied as root, I honestly don't know what to tell you…
<Moonlightning> Is this ~/.gvfs important to you at all?
<Psi-Jack> brennan: dosemu, for dos, wine for Windows.
<Mothra> @moonlightning I dont know what .gvfs is to be honest
<brennan> how do i do wine?
<Psi-Jack> brennan: aptitude install wine
<Moonlightning> Ignore the error for now, maybe ask about it later?
<Moonlightning> Did you get any other errors?
<Psi-Jack> brennan: For further help on wine beyond that, #winehq is your channel.
<Dr_Willis> use agt-get instead of aptitude  these days
<Advocated> Anyone aware of any software to allow iphone/appstore development on ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Not according to Debian devs.
<brennan> Psi-Jack, do i have to do anything besides what your telling me?
<Dr_Willis> this is not debian
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: you be backwards. ;)
<Moonlightning> Advocated: as far as I know, you have to use Xcode.
<Dr_Willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<OerHeks> Psi-Jack, only when you run 64 bit, aptitude wrecks your system
<Moonlightning> If there's an Xcode port for Ubuntu, great. If not, I guess you're out of luck.
<FreeMansMind> crimsonmane:  I am back. 2D look very simple to me... CPU usage wasnt so different. It was about %20
<Moonlightning> There's probably something somewhere to get them to expand to Linux, though. Try googling it?
<Mothra> Moonlightning are you talking to me when you are refering to getting other error? That is the only output I have gotten from the commands I have run
<Advocated> Moonlightning, how about virtualbox type thing with osx on? or same problems?
<Moonlightning> Mothra: you should be fine, then, I guess, except for that one directory|file.
<FreeMansMind> I may like ubuntu more with different dock maybe. Dr_Willis  would you please tell me again?
<brennan> Psi-Jack, do i have to do anything besides what your telling me?
<AndreP> Hello all, i maight need a little bit n00b help, but im fucking my brains in this
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<Moonlightning> Advocated: sure, VirtualBox should work, since it'd be running under OS X.
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Psi-Jack> brennan: As I said, for Wine support, your channel is #winehq
<endafy> hey I need some help, sometimes when watching videos, it will sort of freeze the audio will skip and then catch up to itself
<endafy> how do I fix this
<endafy> does it with mp3s too
<Psi-Jack> endafy: Guessing, Flash videos on websites?
<endafy> flash too but no system level
<Mothra> @moonlightning yeah i see my promissions are fixed :) thank you but what is .gvfs it worries me that there is a file in my directory that not even root can touch
<FreeMansMind> Dr_Willis:  I search them in Software center or google?
<endafy> like I try to play an episode of lost
<Psi-Jack> endafy: Have you updated to the latest updates 100% to date?
<endafy> its an avi
<AndreP> This is my question, i need a complete install of Ubuntu, i installed it through USB but made some mistakes in the Username, Computer Name and screwed already, and i want to reinstall again Ubuntu from the start... But when i acess the Boot Menu of BIOS, i choose USB, and instead of loading the Ubuntu Started (The one who lets you choose what to do), he goes straight to the OS and enters it...
<AndreP> How can i do, to start the install of Ubuntu 12 again, from the start? Thanks
<Moonlightning> Mothra: I honestly don't know. Try googling it?
<endafy> yes
<Moonlightning> Or maybe Ask Ubuntu?…
<Mothra> @moonlightning I will :) thanks again for the help
 * Moonlightning yells to the channel in general. “Hay! Anyone know what ~/.gvfs is?!”
<Psi-Jack> Moonlightning: Gnome Virtual FileSystem
 * Moonlightning introduces Mothra to Psi-Jack and steps out.
<zykotick9> Moonlightning: Gnome Virtual File System (fuse-related)
<endafy> it skips in games like secret maryo chronicles
<Moonlightning> Mothra: there's your answer, I guess… XD
<endafy> skips whenever media is played
<endafy> its really starting to bug the crap out of me
<Mothra>  Thanks Moonlightning :) you are awesome
<Moonlightning> You're welcome. ^^
<Moonlightning> As far as I know, reinstalling the OS is only for /very extreme/ cases.
<AndreP> anyone may help me? its really simple, but i cant find answer for it anywhere
<crimsonmane> endafy: what are your computer specs?
<Moonlightning> As you've seen today, not even a borked-up `chown` on your home dir is cause for a reinstall. ;)
<threex5> Is it OK to format /home as fat32? I would like to be able to get to this partition if I plug my usb into a windows machine
<OerHeks> AndreP, insert cd, boot from it, and install starts again.
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Do you know what a partition is?
<endafy> intel core i7, asus m8x, 24gig ram, 2tb 10krpm sata 3 6gb hdd
<endafy> nvidia gtx 680 ti
<AndreP> Yes
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Do you know what a disk partition is?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: gvfs is the folder where things like remote server get mounted to
<AndreP> you're not understanding, i insert the USB again, and choose on BOOT menu the USB... But instead the menu to install the OS, it starts the OS! and goes to desktop! :/
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: I'm understanding perfectly fine.
<Moonlightning> Mothra: ~/.gvfs is the folder where things like remote server get mounted to [from ActionParsnip]
<AndreP> okay, awesome :) so what can i do?
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Is this Ubuntu Server, or Ubuntu Desktop?
<Guest98234> hello, how do I install a deb.run file
<AndreP> Desktop! ;)
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: So your system isn't booting off the USB, then.
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Go into BIOS, change boot order to include USB over HDD and/or CD, boot USB.
<theDboy> I have seen *.deb files
<theDboy> but this is the first time I have come across a deb.run file
<AndreP> Yes, it booted when i unnistalled windows 7 for a complete clean install of Ubuntu 12... after 10 minutes i screwed up and i want to reeinstall the Ubuntu... i did exactly the same thing, but instead of entering the Menu of installing, like the first time, it goes straight to the OS
<crimsonmane> Moonlightning: reinstall would have been faster, just sayin.
<AndreP> ok, will try it again
<theDboy> I tried Gdebi and commanline sh, but no dice
<theDboy> any ideas?
<Moonlightning> crimsonmane: I don't see how reinstalling is faster than `sudo chown -R $USER ~` :P
<crimsonmane> Moonlightning: it was when he was here for an hour
<Moonlightning> crimsonmane: installing Ubuntu took more than an hour for me
<crimsonmane> takes me ten minutes
<AndreP> USB is first, but he seems to ignore it, and enters in the OS and goes to the Desktop
<Moonlightning> And I think most of that hour was people giving him misinformation. >.>
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Then the USB is damaged causing it to fail to boot.
<Mothra> moonlight thanks for clearing that up so I need'nt worry about it
<Moonlightning> You're welcome *chuckles*
<AndreP> that would be possible, if i havnt used it 10 minutes ago to install the Ubuntu XD
<AndreP> is there any other thing that may be causing this?
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: I have already just told you what's wrong.
<Mothra>  thanks everyone for the help it is really apperciated :) bye all
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  ive been trying for hours to duplicate a simple HTTP POST request over HTTPS for website login that i can make with command line curl (it works).  when i try with http-client (ruby lib) it doesnt log me in.  obviously theres something different about the requests... how can i see what the difference is?
<AndreP> okay :) thank you, will try to install again BOOT in the pen, or try with another Pen ;)
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: You should /completely/ erase the USB disk, do a full format on it, wipe it, and re-install the Ubuntu Desktop images to it as you did before.
<AndreP> thank you :)
<AndreP> okay, will do it :) thank you ;)
<arooni-mobile> hahaha nevermind; solved it!  i was POSTing to the wrong URL!!! stupid arooni-mobile !!!
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Now, the better question is. If you installed Ubuntu 10 minutes ago, why are you trying to do so again, immediately after?
<crimsonmane> Psi-Jack: he borked the username stuff
<Psi-Jack> That doesn't require a reinstall.
<crimsonmane> nope
<AndreP> Because i want to change the Username, PC Name and the Password
<crimsonmane> useradd or adduser
<crimsonmane> "man useradd"
<brennan> Psi-Jack, what am i supposed to do with wine?
<theDboy> could I just change the name form deb.run to just .deb?
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Fix the USB disk, and use it to boot into recovery mode, instead of reinstalling.
<Psi-Jack> brennan: As I said, for Wine support, your channel is #winehq
<crimsonmane> Psi-Jack: he doesn't even need to do that
<AndreP> yeah, im already fixing the USB, will do all from the beggining
<crimsonmane> AndreP: reboot, hold the shift key until you get the gub, and select recovery
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: Okay. Please do not ask for help when you don't want help. Good day.
<theDboy> flood bot it out
<theDboy> feel me
<AndreP> Psi-Jack, im completly geting missunderstood! Im just doing what you said, im fixing the USB for installing again (just like you said), man thank you (and im not beeing ironic!)
<gunarm> is ironic the same thing as sarcastic?
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: No, I understand you perfectly. YOU are just refusing to learn and do things correctly.
<brennan>  what am i supposed to do with wine?
<brennan>  what am i supposed to do with wine?
<Psi-Jack> brennan: As I said, for Wine support, your channel is #winehq
<AndreP> sorry if that was what i looked, but that could not be more far from the truth
<AndreP> i needed help, that why i came here
<AndreP> you gave me a solution wich is fixing the USB, and thats what im trying to do right now ;) after i test it again, i'll give my feedback ;)
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: No, don't. I don't care to help someone ignoring the help.
<gunarm> I have my mdadm raid6 array at /dev/md0 and I can't get it mounted where I can write to it, i have tried manual mount, as well as putting it in fstab, either way, it mounts, but I cannot write to it, even with sudo it says permission denied.  any suggestions?
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: What filesystem is /dev/md0?
<gunarm> ext4
<AndreP> Psi-Jack: Im not ignoring someone's help... im just trying to follow the instructions you gave me... Fixing the USB wasn't what you said? Man, we're completly missunderstanding each other :/
<brennan> Psi-Jack, no one is tlaking in winehq
<Psi-Jack> AndreP: You asked the wrong questions, and when corrected after being verbally beaten for them, you ignored the corrected instructions, and don't care to. Bye. We're done here.
<Psi-Jack> brennan: Not #ubuntu's problem.
<Psi-Jack> brennan: Learn patience.
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Hmmm.. That makes no sense.
<brennan> Psi-Jack, i know that its not ubuntus problem thats why i told you
<Psi-Jack> brennan: This channel is #ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> brennan: what is yo0ur issue
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: wine
<Psi-Jack> He's already been told to take it to #winegq
<Psi-Jack> hq*
<Dr_Willis> learning how to use wine?
<Moonlightning> Okay, I have a couple of actual Ubuntu issues. One is that my display is…messed up. I'm not sure how to describe it, other than the /entire/ thing looks like the wallpaper in http://cl.ly/IqDo .
<Dr_Willis> or a specific issue?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: what in specific do you wnat to know?
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, does this contribute anything useful? http://pastebin.com/7NVfeVvK
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Hmmm, no. All looks normal. What about dmesg | grep md0
<bro0> hello
<bro0> is anyone else having problems installing grub to intel software raid
<Psi-Jack> bro0: Software RAID? Or Fake Raid? Sounds more like fake raid.
<Psi-Jack> And If so, you shouldn't install grub to such things.
<brennan> ActionParsnip, i need to know how to run a Dos/windows executable file?
<bro0> Psi-Jack: i have a raid 0 i want to install mint on. somehow the grub installation fails all the time
<Dr_Willis> wine foo.exe
<ActionParsnip> brennan: the file neds t be marked as executable. I suggest uou check the appdb for compatibility before you start
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, http://pastebin.com/mDsPZFVx
<bro0> but currently no one knows a solution in mint chat
 * crimsonmane admits he doesn't even know what RAID is... is that where you have a PCI card that your HDD's plug into?
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: And the output of mount | grep md0?
<tiberio_d> raid is two hard disks mirroring data or something
<mauk> crimsonmane: check wikipedia...
<brennan> whats an appdb? and i did make the file executable in properties
<bro0> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 05)
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: i suggest you research, its very cool :)
<Psi-Jack> tiberio_d: Incorrect.
<brennan> ActionParsnip, ^
<Psi-Jack> bro0: That's FAKE raid.
<geirha> crimsonmane: raid is when you combine two or more disks to act as one disk
<Psi-Jack> bro0: And again, you should not be installing grub to such things.
<tiberio_d> actually i'm right
<ActionParsnip> brennan: search and you will find. I promise
<tiberio_d> i said it's something and it is
<Psi-Jack> tiberio_d: No, actually, you are not right.
<bro0> Psi-Jack: well i dont have any other besides some usb stick xD
<tiberio_d> so it isn't anything? ok
 * crimsonmane doesn't see the point to RAID
<ActionParsnip> brennan: if the file is stored on an NTFS partition you cannot change the access on the fly, nor can you just run apps installed in Windows in a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: you get redundancy. If one drive fails the data is still accessible
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: there is a LOT of point to raid#
<Psi-Jack> bro0: Buy a new HDD, or carve out a boot partition and RAID the rest, and better yet, do not use FAKE raid at all. Use mdadm at best.
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, http://pastebin.com/yp1tMjmc
<brennan> ok i will stop trying ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: if you have oly one drive and it dies, the server is toast
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, to have total redundancy, how many drives do you need?
<bro0> what is mdadm? i was using win7 on this machine so far
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: define 'total redundancy'
<geirha> crimsonmane: One type of raid, is when you have two harddrives mirroring each other. They'll act as one disk, both disks will contain the same data. So, when one disk fails, you can simply replace it without losing any data.
<bro0> does ubuntu come with it?
<Psi-Jack> bro0: mdadm is Linux's software RAIDE.
<Psi-Jack> -E
 * crimsonmane now sees RAID as a server thing, and wonders if there's a point to using it at home.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, well, assuming you lose 1 drive, and still retain all your data
<gunarm> crimsonmane, depends how hardcore you are with your stuff at home
<Shinobi> can someone tell me how to replace unity with gnome 3. All the articles on the web I've read don't work.
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: you cn use raid0 (which isn't actually raid, it just uses the same technology) to use 2 drives to make one logical volume for speed
 * crimsonmane has seen a server tower with HDD bays that can be removed without shutting down the computer. liked it lots. 
<zykotick9> !notunity | Shinobi
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: at least 2 in raid1
<ubottu> Shinobi: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Psi-Jack> crimsonmane: I run 4 6 servers at home, plus 2 backup NAS units.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi: in 12.04 ?
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok
<crimsonmane> Psi-Jack: you have quite a library of media then, dont ya
<Psi-Jack> crimsonmane: No, 4 servers run as my hypervisors for servers. the 2 remaining are SAN servers.
<Psi-Jack> Which provide the disks for the hypervisors.
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: as the drives are identical, the single drive will then be the only active drive, once you replac it the data will be copied over (rebuilt) then become active
<bro0> Psi-Jack: what do you mean by carving out some boot partition
<Psi-Jack> bro0: I meant exactly what I said.
<bro0> how would you exactly partition the drives in my case?
<Shinobi> yeah 12.04
<Shinobi> what's with the ! before packages?
<bro0> (2x2 tbyte) raid 0
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok, but Raid1 will speed up data retrieval, will it?
<Psi-Jack> bro0: In simpleton, make a 200 MB partition, at the beginning of the drive, and the rest, do with as you wish, RAID it, LVM on top of RAID, etc.
<Shinobi> Ubuntu shell only seems to install the fallback... there  seems to be no difference.
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: you can mix raid levels too, like raid 1+0 requires at least 4 disks to make 1 volume. its a raid1 but duplicated for speed
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: raid1 is the same access time as a single drive
<bro0> Psi-Jack: so grub can install to a single drive?
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, i see
<Psi-Jack> bro0: Uhh.. Of course.
<bro0> alright, i didnt know that!
<Shinobi> Dr_willis: for got o add your name see above.
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: raid0 is for speed but if a drive fails your data is gone
<Psi-Jack> bro0: Please use common sense in the future.
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, so nothing seems problematic?  should I take it to ubunto forums then?
<bro0> Psi-Jack: i thought you could install grub to my raid
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: I never saw the mount output.
<bro0> brb, rebooting to reconfigure -.-
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, so Raid1 is the same as a simple backup to another drive?
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: One sec.
<gunarm> http://pastebin.com/yp1tMjmc
<Psi-Jack> bro0: Not Fake RAID, no.
<Moonlightning> Is there a way to automatically lock a tty after some specified idle time?
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Hmmm..
<W4sp> bro0: Install GRUB on all drives that a part of your RAID array.
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Yeah, that's very wierd.. There's no viable explaination as to why that could happen, on an ext4 filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: kinda but if one drive dies then the system is stilll accessible, giving you time to replace the drive
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok, yes
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: theres a youtube vid wit 24 x Samsung SSD drives as a single volume in RAID, its super fast
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, would you have the url?
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<Toph2> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: skip to 1:30 to skip to yadda yada
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, the drives are basically all brand new, i made the raid array, unplugged a drive and it built my hot swap successfully (as a test), i did mkfs.ext4 on the file system, i just havent been able to actually write any data on it, but ok ill go to the forums, the worst part is that the whole point of this is to protect my data, and in the process i've already spent 1100$s and even going to the point of unplugging the data drives to w
<gunarm> ork on the raid drives, ive still managed to wipe 1/3rd of my precious data, and still dont even have a working raid array ;(
<gunarm> heh thanks anyway htough
<W4sp> Toph2: do not mix up redundancy with backup. Your RAID array is no substitute of a backup.
<W4sp> s/of/for
<Kihokki> Help! Xorg-server is not starting automatically and each start up I have to run startx to open it.
<Toph2> W4sp,,, yes, i realize the function is different
<W4sp> Kihokki: What OS and version do you have?
<W4sp> Toph2: OK, fine then. Do not take advice seriously that tells you that you don't need backup if you have RAID of any level. :-)
<Kihokki> W4sp, Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: see how much faster the OS is using RAID, the HDD storage is a serious bottleneck in systems
<Toph2> W4sp,,, you are suggesting that even with a Raid setup, one should backup?
<v1c3> hello! how can i see the crc-32 checksum of a file?
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: yes, always backup to an external storage or system or tape etc
<Toph2> ok
<gunarm> Toph2, have you ever read ANYTHING about raid, "Raid is not backup" is said so many times its basically an annoying cliche, how do you not know that?
<zykotick9> v1c3: crc or md5?
<Dr_Willis> can i raid my backups?
<gunarm> if your computer gets fried, your raid array won't help you
<Toph2> gunarm,,, i have a general feeling of what Raid is, but am learning
<gunarm> if your house burns down
<W4sp> Toph2: I suggest it firmly. ;-) Yes.
<v1c3> crc
<v1c3> zykotick9, crc
<gunarm> the raid array keeps you up and running, but to really protect your stuff, a backup is more important, something not usually connected to your computer, and preferably kept at another physical location
<zykotick9> v1c3: "crc32 filename"
<kate__> i'm getting kernel panics, and i think this might be part of the issue; how do I investigate? ioatadma 0000:00:08.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A
<Soulstitchmmo> Hello. I updated my Ubuntu 12.04 a couple days ago, and now when I start up it doesn't go to the GUI it loads up to a terminal where I log in, and then that's it. No GUI. I've used startx and sudo service lightdm start and neither have worked. Currently I'm using the "try ubuntu" from my USB Stick.
<v1c3> zykotick9, bash: crc32: command not found
<W4sp> gunarm: It was me who said that RAID and backup are two things. Toph2 asked for information.
<Toph2> gunarm,,, i really haven't considered backup storage outside my home,, what do you do, backup online?
<zykotick9> v1c3: might be in libarchive-zip-perl (not sure though)
<Kihokki> W4sp, Ubuntu 12.04
<gunarm> W4sp, ah, i'm just so tired of people telling me raid is not a backup, i guess I couldn't believe anyone didn't already know that ;p
<daniel-fold> Hi everyone, does anyone has some experience with Doctrine 2?
<gunarm> Toph2, currently i am ashamed to say I don't have a backup, but that will change when I get the money, too much data for online backup, so ill have to buy another 10tb of drives and do a weekly rsync and then take the backups to work for safe keeping
<W4sp> gunarm: :-) AFAIK so many things are being repeated day after day on different subjects.
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: what video chip do you use?
<OerHeks> Hi, where to ask support for paid apps in softwarecentre ?
<Soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon 5850, it was working perfectly for gaming and everything up until recently.
<gunarm> W4sp, yeah, nobodys fault.  I didnt meant to be a jerk about it
<W4sp> Kihokki: The easiest thing to try at this stage is gpkg-reconfigure lightdm. A window comes up, pls. select lightdm.
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: I suggest you read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Good off-site backup that I use and like, is CrashPlan.
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: you may want to uninstall the fglrx driver then reboot
<Toph2> gunarm,,, ok,, you compute at a different level than myself
<Soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: can I get to that while "trying" ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: I'd reboot to the installed OS and hold SHIFT, select recovery mode then select root
<Moonlightning> From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates/ : Note that while the apt job is sleeping it will cause the execution of the rest of your cron.daily jobs to be delayed.
<v1c3> zykotick9, haven´t found the package.. i´ll write a short programm to get the crc ^^
<Soulstitchmmo> actio
<W4sp> Kihokki: I have a speller... It is 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'.
<Soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: and when I get to root, I navigate to that log, or do I follow the uninstallation instructions for FGLRX I already have?
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, i think i looked into crash plan, but i just dont see how online backup of 8 tb of data would even work
<Moonlightning> Why is this? Is there some way to make it not delay the others, or to force it to be the last job?
<v1c3> other question: which kind of checksum is a 8-digit-hex-string?  please help!
<v1c3> mjheagle8: i found a name_of_archive.sfv file in my download directory and it contains a few lines "name_of_archive.r06 06d282c3 "for example
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Works great. :)
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: you can run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, but like, it would take months just to upload/download copies of it (at my internet speed) or else its like 130 bucks for them to mail you each drive to bypass the uploading/downloading, for that price I could by new drives
<Soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: ok thank you going to try that.
<zykotick9> v1c3: you might also try libstring-crc32-perl
<ActionParsnip> Soulstitchmmo: you may need to uninstall the proprietary driver, reboot using the open driver then reinstall it
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: What's your internet speed for uploads?
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: did you by any chance upgrade from 11.10 or 10.04?
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, slow, i think i'm paying for 30mbps down maybe 15-20 up
<dougl> is there an iso for a usbstick to install 12.04 with?
<Artemis3> dougl, the same cd iso
<zykotick9> dougl: the iso is a hybrid - cd or usb
<ActionParsnip> dougl: its the same one as you burn to CD
<ActionParsnip> dougl: MD5 test it then use something like unetbootin
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, and the way the ISPs i have found work, you get in trouble if you use it all all month, when you pass downloading about 3-400 tb a month they start calling you and accusing you of "abusing service" and threatening to terminate your account
<gunarm> s/tb/gb/
<W4sp> gunarm: OT:- Oooops.  10 TB at home.  :-O
<dougl> thanks
<gunarm> W4sp, xbmc bro ;)
<gunarm> but not just that, also high quality family videos recorded from vhs
<gunarm> and general data from about 6 different computers are consolidated
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: I just did the math, based on 15mb/s upload rate. 8TB would 20 hours.
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: the disk slowdown would stop it
<ikonia> I moved 3.5 TB over a 1GB lan, getting a good thorughput and it took 36 hours
<ikonia> the disk was the issue (and the USB bus)
<Psi-Jack> ikonia: He's doing RAID. ;)
<ikonia> ooooh
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<Psi-Jack> He'd EASILY be able to maintain the 15mbit/s throughput.
<Psi-Jack> But, now I'm wondering why, at home, he has 8TB of data to begin with.
<zally666> 22:32 < zally666> [   32.036007] tda827x_probe_version: could not read from  tuner at addr: 0xc0
<louiemat_> is this the Pinguy distro chat  to ask questions on?
<gunarm> hmm that coudn't be right
<zally666> 28.311727] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xdf5ff000 irq 16  registered as card -2
<zally666> 23:38 < zally666> [   28.360092] DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])
<gunarm> 1s
<W4sp> Have you considered SAN? Obviously, it does not cover your need to have a copy of yor backup out of your house.
<zykotick9> louiemat_: nope.  pinguy isn't supported here
<zally666> problem with tuner
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, maybe i'm just a porn fiend ;)
<zally666> its analog but registered as dvb ?.?
<Artemis3> zally666, what device is this?
<Psi-Jack> gunarm: Uhh... I'm leaning on other things, which are a lot less pleasant.
<louiemat_> can u direct me to that chat?
<zally666> saa7133 medion tv tuner
<gunarm> but no i said its mostly tv shows and movies, as well as home videos, and consolidated data from 6 pcs
<Psi-Jack> louiemat_: /msg alis help
<k1l> louiemat_: its in the channel: #pinguyos  like its mentioned on their homepage
<W4sp> Psi-Jack: He explained what nature the data is and why he has so much.
<Psi-Jack> W4sp: Which still doesn't make sense.
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, it doesnt?
<Artemis3> zally666, does it work?
<Psi-Jack> Not for 8 TB of data combined.
<zally666> Artemis3: what could i do to reinstall vDl and drivers ?
<gunarm> and i'm trying to imagine what you think would be less pleasant?
<zally666> no not working atm
<gunarm> or what that might mean
<gunarm> heh
<zally666> doesnt wanne scan for signal either
<zally666> before only signal scanning worked
<Psi-Jack> Tv shows, and movies. Gotcha. Piracy. Nuff said.
<Artemis3> zally666, so you are using, say, tvtime and it doesnt work?
<zally666> no it doesnt work at all
<zally666> with any
<Artemis3> zally666, did it work before?
<Artemis3> zally666, with ubuntu i mean
<zally666> since i tried tv server v4l vdr and tvheadend
<zally666> uname -r ?
<zally666> one without startbar
<zally666> 3.2.0-24-generic
<zally666> dont know what update its on
<zally666> it worked before
<Artemis3> zally666, before update it worked? oh i see
<shade34321> I just upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and it appears the mouse is stuck on the left edge of the screen. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks!
<zally666> before tv servers experiment
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, DVR
<zally666> Artemis3: can i run ubuntu on my closed router ? that my isp want me to configure from there site ?.?
<diminoten> Hm, whenever I try to use nautilus's "Connect to server" thingy, I get "Can't load the supported server method list"
<svennp> hi, im using the nvidia xserver settings in ubuntu and set it to twinview, is there any way to make fullscreen games go on only 1 screen with normal hd resolution?
<diminoten> I googled for a solution and couldn't find one
<zally666> i need a network tv server tuner router app or device :)
<zally666> or backbone
<Artemis3> zally666 you want to capture and stream video
<Artemis3> zally666, but first fix the tvtuner
<diminoten> it also says "Please check your gvfs installation"
<diminoten> but my gvfs installation looks fine
<diminoten> that is, it's totally there
<diminoten> best I could find was "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11558897"
<diminoten> buuut
<diminoten> absolutely not helpful
<W4sp> shade34321: See if xev shows mouse events. Also, if it's a BT mouse check the battery. May soud obvious but happens all the time.
<zally666> Artemis3: any clues what can i try ?
<zally666> Artemis3: why does tvtime need sudo ?
<zally666> yes
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: The going to root didn't work, but when I logged back in I ran the sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh and that worked.
<zally666> how ?
<zally666> its the driver
<zally666> paste.ubuntu.com/1154311/   Artemis3
<Artemis3> zally666, you don't need sudo with tvtime
<shade34321> W4sp: it's a corded USB mouse...I will
<Artemis3> zally666, only your user must belong to the proper group
<zally666> ah
<zally666> lets do that first ? how ?
<Artemis3> zally666, i believe its group video, did you make another user?
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: thought removing the driver would do it
<W4sp> Do we have cwm ported to Ubuntu?
<zally666> witch user should i make ?
<zally666> another user ?
<Artemis3> zally666, when you make a new user, you have to make sure it belongs to various grooups, like audio, video
<diminoten> is there a samba client out there that's not part of nautilus
<zally666> how do i add my user to those groups ?
<ActionParsnip> zally666: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<Dr_Willis> diminoten:  several of them in the repos.. some cli tools also.
<diminoten> why is everything so fucking hard in ubuntu...
<Artemis3> zally666, first type id in the console, and paste the results to pastebin
<zally666> i prolly need to reinstall carddriver v4l and what else ?
<diminoten> every one I've tried to use has failed
<Dr_Willis> diminoten:  then theres the fusesmb tool that sort of auto-mounts samba shares.
<IdleOne> !language | diminoten
<ubottu> diminoten: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: its not, your are just so tuned into windows taht anything different is obviously hard for you
<diminoten> wrong os
<diminoten> you mean os x
<isopov> hello, Nautilus doesn't list my android phone in the devices section - lsusb shows it in the output - can you please point me to the path to investigate and solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: whichever
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: EWWWWW!
<diminoten> so anyway
<diminoten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11558897
<zally666> do i need to change groupname in video and user to username ?
<diminoten> if being an experienced linux user will make this problem trivial to you
<Artemis3> zally666, i don't think you need to install any drivers, it should work with fresh install
<diminoten> please go for it ActionParsnip
<violinappren> isopov: is android set in mass storage mode?
<Artemis3> zally666, not change group, ADD to group
<Dr_Willis> MicroSoft has  made changes to their network share stuff that even confuses my windows machines.  diminoten  you could try  the gnome file manager but enter the ip# of the samba server instead of its hostname.
<Nisstyre> <diminoten> is there a samba client out there that's not part of nautilus
<bkc_> isopov: did you mount it?
<Nisstyre> smbclient?
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Fuse+SMB == super bad
<zally666> but the pastebin says wrong tuner detect card -2
<isopov> violinappren, yes
<Dr_Willis> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-1.1 (precise), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3958 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<diminoten> Nisstyre, ugh
<ActionParsnip> zally666: yes, so the command would be:  sudo usermod -a -G video $USER      and it will add your username (denoted by the $USER variable) to the video group
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  not tried it in ages.
<Psi-Jack> AutoFS FTW!
<diminoten> ubottu, using gnome
<Nisstyre> diminoten: stop being so difficult
<Artemis3> zally666, login, and type command id
<Nisstyre> that answered your question
<violinappren> isopov: is there a device file for it? check: ls /dev/sd*
<diminoten> Nisstyre, it's not me it's ubuntu
<violinappren> isopov: or better, use: sudo blkid
<Dr_Willis> pcmanfm seems to be able to browse shares now also.. just tried it..
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<michelfp> i just accidentally interrupted ubuntu instalation, what do?
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: please drop the attitude
<michelfp> i have LVs
<diminoten> precise
<isopov> bkc_, violinappren, I looked in /dev/sd* - there is only my HDD there, other similar files (sg0, sr0) seems to be not mountable
<bkc_> michelfp: restart, install again
<bkc_> isopov: sg0 & sr0 is the burner
<idodeisuke> Does anyone know, where the list of all installed packages on a ubuntu system is saved? The system isn't bootable, but I have access via live cd.
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: do you have  gvfs-backends installed?
<isopov> "sudo blkid" - shows only HDD (cool command, thanks, need to remember)
<zally666> okey thkx
<BlacklightSleepi> …oh, come on!
<zally666> videoinput: Driver refuses to start streaming: Device or resource busy.
 * BlacklightSleepi mutters about low nick char limits
<mohannad> michelfp:ithink if you rebooted again you will find an option in the main menu says continue broken installation or something
<diminoten> ActionParsnip, yes
<zally666> Artemis3: ping
<zally666> did the group thing
<violinappren> isopov: unplug the cable, do: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog          and then plug the cable and pastebin the output text
<zally666> video group thjat is
<violinappren> !paste | isopov
<ubottu> isopov: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: tried:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<diminoten> I tried this already but ok
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: if you use the file -> connect to server   does it connect ok?
<diminoten> no
<Artemis3> zally666, what is output of command:         id
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: can you ping the server?
<diminoten> I click "Connect to server" and I am greeted with a dialog
<zally666> http://pastebin.com/BVJF5q5m
<Gamera> Does anyone know how to get box.net to mount and connect on start up so I can transfer and access files in my box.net account through the file manager?
<diminoten> it's the connect to server dialog except everything's grayed out
<zally666> Artemis3: alot stuff with my username and groups
<diminoten> and at the top, I see in a red box the following two sentences
<isopov> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154327/ - first is for unplug and three after plugging, I think
<FreeMansMind> I lost connection
<diminoten> "Can't load the supported server method list.  Please check your gvfs installation"
<FreeMansMind> I do not see nothing in Startup List... there are some thing running on startup
<Artemis3> zally666, use pastebin
<diminoten> the server is pingable
<zally666> sorry sended it in pm
<FreeMansMind> this did not help either: sudo sed -i ‘s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g’ /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: do you have the gvfs package installed?
<diminoten> yes
<diminoten> "gvfs is already the newest version."
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: tried reinstalling that package too?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, i have concluded that ubuntu is best flavor. for my personal needs that is. plus not to mention the Screenlets int he repos is best version and handled beautifully
<shade34321> W4sp: I tried the xev thing and I believe it recognizes the mouse but as you can see in this picture, http://imgur.com/BMeJn , I can't really be sure
<diminoten> ActionParsnip, trying now
<zally666> Artemis3: got it ?
<diminoten> no dice
<violinappren> isopov: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<Artemis3> zally666, i see, but now do this: ls -l ~/.tvtime
<diminoten> Setting up gvfs (1.12.1-0ubuntu1)
<diminoten> 1.12.1 is the version I'm using
<violinappren> isopov: also see http://shkspr.mobi/blog/index.php/2012/01/connecting-samsung-ics-to-ubuntu-using-mtp/
<zally666> PM Artemis3
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: have you tried (in terminal):    nautilus sftp://username@server/path
<isopov> violinappren, thanks, seems to be what I need. It is Android 4. Thanks for helping with your searching Dao.
<diminoten> "Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations."
<violinappren> isopov: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: tried another file browser like pcmanfm?
<diminoten> ActionParsnip, I'll try it
<diminoten> "Operation not supported."
<diminoten> when I tried pcmanfm sftp://me@place/share
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: use the menus of the app to connect, may work
<diminoten> "Operation not supported" again
<diminoten> when I go to the Go menu and select "Network drives"
<diminoten> it just seems like my gvfs isn't being found
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: do you use ssh keys?
<diminoten> no
<diminoten> well not for thisw
<W4sp> shade34321: The idea with xev is how X recognizes your keyboard. touchscreen and mouse events. The information is in the text output in terminal, not on your desktop. Also, check lsusb if your USB hub and mouse are listed there.
<wilee-nilee> isopov, with my nexus I found the mtp not to work but gmtp does
<diminoten> ActionParsnip, I can connect to the server via smbclient
<diminoten> so it's not on that end
<W4sp> cvs diff -u -rOPENBSD_5_1 -rHEAD
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: well is it running samba or sftp?
<diminoten> samba
<diminoten> well both
<diminoten> either way
<diminoten> not relevant as I can't even select my connection type
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: well it is as its a totally differet service
<diminoten> okay ignore all the smb crap
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: have you tried connecting with filezilla?
<diminoten> my "Connect a server..." is broken
<diminoten> that's the actual problem, I can do literally nothing with that... app?
<diminoten> dialog box, whatever
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: which dialogue box?
<diminoten> I am given no selectable options when I open that dialog and I get the errors I mentioned before
<diminoten> the "Connect to server..." one
<thedarki> hello
<violinappren> diminoten: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<ChogyDan> if anyone knows about compiliing kernels, specifically configuring them, I could use some help
<violinappren> thedarki: hello
<diminoten> violinappren, I want my "Connect to server" dialog box to work
<diminoten> what I'm trying to accomplish I have already accomplished via other means
<diminoten> now I want this box to not sit there, broken
<violinappren> ChogyDan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile/
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: ok but does filezilla connect?
<diminoten> ...sure
<diminoten> for what that matters, why the hell not
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: checks the service is listening
<mnewton> How do I remove accessibility features in ubuntu. I hold shift down for long times sometimes and slow keys gets activated.
<violinappren> diminoten: in what way is it broken?
<mnewton> I don't want to deactivate them - I want to completely remove them.
<ActionParsnip> diminoten: it isolates the issue to nautius etc if something not using gvfs can connect
<diminoten> violinappren, the following error is displayed, and none of the input boxes are usable "Can't load the supported server method list.  Please check your gvfs installation."
<violinappren> mnewton: type 'keyboard' in the dash search and then theres an accessibility tab
<ChogyDan> thanks violinappren, I do know about that page and am following it.  I'm having trouble with the configuration part
<violinappren> diminoten: have you tried reinstalling gvfs
<violinappren> !details | ChogyDan
<diminoten> violinappren, yes
<ubottu> ChogyDan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shade34321> W4sp: I understand that but I can't really read the terminal since it's only showing part of it, I'm also having a problem X and Nvidia. i will try lsusb
<xp_prg> hi all, trying to understand the best low ram usage linux live cd for an hp latop I can use, I heard mint is the best right now, any ideas?
<mnewton> violinappren, i'm using xubuntu
<k1l_> diminoten: gvfs-backends  is installed?
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: tinycore, puppy or xpud are low ram usage
<diminoten> k1l_, yeah I've reinstalled it a couple of times heh
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: best is subjective
<violinappren> mnewton: all the details on one line
<ChogyDan> violinappren: ok, but please don't ask for details if you can't help.  I just don't know which command I should use to configure, debian/rules editconfigs or debian/rules updateconfigs.  I also don't know how to check if I have configured correctly.  I feel lost
<xp_prg> well I need all the apps like openoffice etc...
<blaggard> xp_rg: try either lubuntu or xubuntu
<mnewton> violinappren, sorry, i want to remove these features all together - more like an apt-get purge blah-package
<blaggard> Mint is a full-weight distro
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: puppy has an office suite, you can add whatever you want to xpud and tinycore
<xp_prg> does it run on a live cd?
<W4sp> shade34321: I understand that you cannot move your terminal without your mouse.
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: sure
<violinappren> ChogyDan: this is a public channel, you're expected to give all useful details of a problem and any one may help
<blaggard> xp_rg: puppy has a live cd version, yes
<xp_prg> can I install new apps when in the live cd mode?
<ChogyDan> violinappren: I know how it works -.-
<jagosix> Hello People
<W4sp> channel - In Unity/Ubuntu 3d and 2d... How do I move the terminal (gnome-terminal) window without utilizing the mouse?
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: with xpud you simply copy the .opt files to the right folder no the usb and they are accessible
<jagosix> Can I use remastersys with 12.04 ?
<violinappren> ChogyDan: not if you withhold the details from public :)
<xp_prg> ok my next really hard question, I don't have a blank cd to use and I need to do a usb boot, can I use my iphone's usb drive to do it somehow?
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: if you use terminal a lot I can recommend guake
<blaggard> xp_rg: I don't think so.
<blaggard> actually, I know so.
<ActionParsnip> xp_prg: its an iphone, i doubt doing anything remotely intelligent with it will work
<xp_prg> ok
<blaggard> ^ what he said
<shade34321> W4sp: I got the mouse working. I disabled all the NVidia drives via terminal through ssh and rebooted. Now it works. Thanks for your help!
<shade34321> now to figure out why twinview won't work><
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: I dont' have Unity running. I need to assist a user who's mouse isn't working. I can't give advise on how to move the terminal.
<vvpalin> iphone's are actually really intelligent, they can make calls for you and such
<W4sp> shade34321: Very welcome.
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: you don't need unity for guake, you don't even need gnome desktop
<zykotick9> W4sp: ctrl+alt+f1 for a VT perhaps?
<diminoten> I feel like I have a fairly unique problem...
<diminoten> I'll post to the forums about it I guess
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: ah, you could enable mouse keys
<jagosix> Question....Can I use remastersys with 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: is that stil developed?
<wilee-nilee> jagosix, should be able to
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: If you would take the to actually read my requirement...?
<theDboy> skrilla
<theDboy> exit
<jagosix> Well I want to create my own custom live disc
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, back by popular demands. ;)
<Dr_Willis> diminoten:  theres askubuntu.com also
<jagosix> anysuggestions ?
<jagosix> any  suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> jagosix:  i think 12.04 broke some of the remastering tools.. there may be updated versions of them out by now.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: http://sourceforge.net/projects/remastersys/files/  looks dead
<mnewton> what package install accessibility features like slow keys. I want to purge it. I'm on xubuntu.
<diminoten> Dr_Willis I'll post it, but I'm not sure if my windows addled brain can handle the concept of getting community help, right ActionParsnip ? :/
<blaggard> hey, how bad are the kernel issues with power/heat management in 12.04? I have a new Latitude on the way...
<Dr_Willis> diminoten:  with that attitude.. i doubt it.
<violinappren> mnewton: you can disable it using the "settings manager"
<W4sp> zykotick9: Does Ctrl+alt+F1 allow me to move the window with the help of arrow keys?
<diminoten> I wish my attitude was not because of how I was treated here...
<Dr_Willis> jagosix:  http://www.remastersys.com/  seems to work with 12.04
<W4sp> zykotick9: (sounds stupid to ask but I don't have a DE like Unity or GNOME3.
<OerHeks> Hi, where to ask support for paid apps in softwarecentre ?
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: unity isn't a DE
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, at sourceforge yes the site mentions the path to its continuance. http://www.remastersys.com/
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87335/nautilus-cannot-load-supported-server-method-list-please-check-your-gvfs-inst
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: is it not?
<mnewton> violinappren, I know I can disable it. But it's the enabling I dont like. I've got stuff bound to the shift key and I don't want to keep opening it up and disabling it.
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: no, its a shell for the gnome desktop
<violinappren> mnewton: it's a one time only thing
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: looks more like a fork of gnome to me
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: you can also use gnome-panel or gnome-shell instead
<blaggard> what, unity?
<blaggard> also, Cinnamon or MATE
<k1l_> violinappren: unity is just a shell, gnome3 is the DE
<blaggard> Using Cinnamon myself, very clean but occaisionally glitchy
<Belial`> animations are slow for me on cinnamon.
<Belial`> same with gnome-shell. mutter doesn't seem as fast as compiz.
<Belial`> as far as effects go.
<blaggard> belial`: what kind of hardware are you dealing with?
<coinn8212> hey... looks like http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ is down?
<coinn8212> could someone confirm?
<Belial`> core i3 with intel integrated. gnome-shell was running really smooth when it was first released.
<Belial`> after 3.4, not so much.
<violinappren> coinn8212: it is
<k1l_> !ot | coinn8212
<ubottu> coinn8212: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> never had a glitch on core2 duo cpu, 3Gb ram and intel 945GM GPU...
<blaggard> coinn8212: its down alright
<W4sp> !unity | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> coinn8212: try    http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<coinn8212> ActionParsnip: haha... cool site... lemme check
<ChogyDan> canonical was moving data centers today
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: I'm well aware, I've used the OS a while and am also an Ubuntu member :P
<blaggard> oh right, the datacenter thing
<blaggard> durr hurr, forgot
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, too. Are you on a war path tonight?
<coinn8212> What's the ubuntu IRC channel to signal this to Ubuntu admins so that they bring http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ up again?
<blaggard> coinn8212: they are moving datacenters right now
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: just curious why you sent me the factoid when its someting I already know
<coinn8212> thanks blaggard, (any ETA by chance? just asking)
<blaggard> Should be back up tomorrow
<coinn8212> okie
<TaJMoX> Nautilus says "Can not move file to trash, would you like to delete permanently?"  ... Why? It is an NTFS partition and is mounted with proper permissions.
<coinn8212> thanks a lot
<blaggard> no prob
<coinn8212> have a good day/night
<bzzzz> !mirros
<zykotick9> !mirrors | bzzzz looking for this?
<ubottu> bzzzz looking for this?: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bzzzz> zykotick9: merci
<ActionParsnip> TaJMoX: is it read only?
<blaggard> ubottu: what do you mean by !notunity?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmanuel> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<isopov> I don't remember who suggested that and I restarted since and chatzilla seems to not have history - but thanks for gmtp instead of mtp - it is very intuitive comparing to terminal commands and mouting both internal memory and sd-card together into one folder (and both a mounted partially - not all files and folders are accessible) - thanks a lot.
<Dr_Willis> blaggard:  the bot trigger is '!nounity'
<mesaphlin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NG&feature=relmfu&hl=en-GB&v=J55ZaxIJhRg   -  In this video the basic dumb terminal spits out the characters in 300 baud. I wanted to do the same thing but after it says termainal ready, nothing I could write in the terminal. Just frozen there. what should I do?
<TaJMoX> ActionParsnip no, it's rw but owner is listed as root. And sudo chown user isn't changing the owner (ntfs problem probably?)
<Dr_Willis> blaggard:  !things trigger the bot to spit out  frequently needed answers and responzes. :)
<blaggard> ok, so I gotta be honest, I just started using IRC so a lot of the small stuff slips past me
<ActionParsnip> TaJMoX: yes, ntfs is an ass like taht
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  you dont chown/chmod NTFS or VFAT filesystems
<TaJMoX> ActionParsnip I think I'll just have to deal with not having a trash ... funny that I can delete/move/rename but it won't move to trash
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis Any idea why nautilus won't move it to .Trash-1000 but it will move it wherever I want if I drag/drop it?
<Advocated> TaJMoX, out of interest, ive  not been reading, but whats the problem you're having?
<jarek_>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<silverarrow> is there a way to burn mp4 as regular CD to play in CD player?
<blaggard> TajMox: have you tried mv to trash via terminal?
<TaJMoX> Advocated trying to delete a file "Cannot move file to trash. Do you want to delete it immediately?"
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  permissions on the root of the mounted drive perhaps.   How was it mounted? by you and fstab? or auto-mounted? The ntfs-config tool may set it to mount with more open permissions that let you do it.
<blaggard> also, try running it as sudo
<TaJMoX> blaggard I can move it, but pressing DELETE won't work =\
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  I normally hate finding .Trash-XXXXX directories on my ntfs/vfat  partions and usb drives. :)
<TaJMoX> blaggard Yes as root it won't move to trash either.
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, does that happen a lot?
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis So all files will be deleted permanently then using NTFS filesystem??
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  happens enough where its annoying.. but now a days ubuntu asks to empty the trash befor removeing my USB.
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  it COULD be since ntfs cant set the owner of the files/dirs as the current user deleteing the file. its failing.. ive never noticed the issie on ntfs.. let me look
<TaJMoX> Only reason it's ntfs is so I can share with other computers in the house ... I guess I'll just change to ext4 and set up samba ... Dr_Willis blaggard Advocated
<silverarrow> oh, yes I am with you, I rememeber
<i7c> does ubuntu server offer disk encryption in the installation process?
<TaJMoX> i7c yes, you have the option to encrypt your home folder
<i7c> TaJMoX: thx for the info :)
<TaJMoX> i7c there is a check box during install =) np
<i7c> nice!
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  it just let me move a file to the Trash on my NTFS partition i mounted via nautilus. :) But i will have to say this is on my 12.10 test machine
<blaggard> dr_willis: did they fix the power and heat management in the new kernel?
<mesaphlin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NG&feature=relmfu&hl=en-GB&v=J55ZaxIJhRg - someone help me with this if I may ask please? I want to do the same thing but after it says terminal ready, it is stuck there, nothing I can type. what should I do?
<crimsonmane> blaggard: that's a question of "turning off visual effects"
<Dr_Willis>   /dev/sda2 on /run/media/willis/WIN7 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<ChogyDan> blaggard: last I heard, no.  But wasn't it post 3.2 kernel?
<Dr_Willis> blaggard:  ive never had any issues with it.. i imagine it depends on the exact chipset/hardware
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis I just noticed when I run nautilus as root, it DOES move the files to .Trash-0 ... but as user, it doesn't move it to .Trash-1000
<blaggard> I am just concerned, as i am due for a new laptop, and just want the stupid simple useability from 11.04/gnome2 back
<TaJMoX> blaggard isn't compiling your own kernel the best way to go always?
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  all the files on the ntfs here are owed by my user that mounted the ntfs
<Dr_Willis> ls -ld .Trash-1000/
<Dr_Willis> drwx------ 1 willis willis 0 Aug 18 18:42 .Trash-1000/
<Sporty1> TJ- Are you here
<TaJMoX> DR_Willis drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      0 Aug 15 15:14 .Trash-1000/
<TaJMoX> ... =/
<blaggard> TaJMoX: I heard that changing kernels tends to break something in apparmor
<TaJMoX> blaggard Well that sucks ... I just recently came back to Linux after about 6 years, I was planning on compiling my kernel soon (since I've noticed some cpu issues)
<Dr_Willis> ive not needed to use a custom kernel in years...
<Dr_Willis> theres experimental/ppas for some newer/updated kernels.
<TaJMoX> I notice a lot of performance/stability when using a custom kernel... but may be placebo
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TaJMoX> The point is, compiling your own kernel will write it for the machine code for your specific architecture (Core 2 duo for example) ... right?
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  not always.
<ChogyDan> TaJMoX: I heard that stuff is loaded at compile time now adays
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  i doubt if you will notice much gain from messing with the kernel.
<TaJMoX> It used to help ... shrug.
<Dr_Willis> used to be 512mb was a lot of ram....
<blaggard> my understanding is the issue has to do with the kernel not being able to throttle the hardware properly.
<TaJMoX> Speaking of CPU, anyone notice that plugin-container uses an incredible amount of CPU? Even if it's just a small flash running
<blaggard> not idling the CPU, not lowering fan speeds, etc
<TaJMoX> Also, xorg is idling at 3% =\
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: "used to be" for sure ;)
<TaJMoX> blaggard exactly, so a custom compiled cpu would be able to utilize your specific hardware properly.
<zykotick9> no one needs more then 256MB ;)
<TaJMoX> custom compiled kernel*
<TaJMoX> I still have my Packard Bell 386 @ 33mhz w/ 4MB RAM
<TaJMoX> It doesn't run Ubuntu xD
<shade34321> On one of the computers the wired USB keyboard and mouse does not work any more, they were working previously before a reboot. I check lsusb and it sees both
<TaJMoX> In Xchat, how do I disable showing who has joined/quit ?
<W4sp> Most of the time my Xorg idles at 0.00. Seldom at 2. That's because my DE doesn't need much from Xorg.
<TaJMoX> Unity seems to be super resource hog... even using Unity 2D
<TaJMoX> plugin-container is always at 50% cpu ... this sucks...
<W4sp> TaJMoX: use /ignore, eg. JOINS NICKS
<blaggard> TaJMoX: thats why I run either gnome-fallback, mate, or cinnamon.
<TaJMoX> W4sp so like /ignore 'has joined' will work?
<TaJMoX> ...but what if someone says "Bill has joined our team at work"
<TaJMoX> It's been like 12 years since I've used IRC =)
<W4sp> TaJMoX: /ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS reduces the output to conversation channel messages.
<W4sp> TaJMoX: It's not /ignore 'has joined'. It is '/ignore joins parts nicks quits'
<W4sp> TaJMoX: Just type in /ignore and it shoud tell you what's being ignored.
<JoeL3roy> hey-
<W4sp> TaJMoX: I also recommend to see if irssi does the trick for you. There are two X-chat in Software packages, one is x-chat, the other x-chat GNOME.
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  flash sucking down cpu is not unitys fault.
<Dr_Willis> xchat has a menu item in the channel tab/menus to ignore stuff per channel
<silverarrow> is there a way to make mp4 to mp3 or burnable audio file?
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis I know this is the other issue I'm having =)
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  many of the media apps in ubuntu can convert/gnerate a standard music cd.
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  i tend to use k3b
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu, I might just need to install
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  flash is an issue...  I tend to not use flash whenever possible.
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis Damn .. I'm forced to run Flash at all times for work. There goes 50% of my cpu ><
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  forced at work?
<shade34321> On one of the computers the wired USB keyboard and mouse does not work any more, they were working previously before a reboot. I checked lsusb and it sees both
<Dr_Willis> you have to watch  cat videos at work? ;P
<OerHeks> TaJMoX, 50% cpu is not bad, is it?
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, I have xfburn
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis no, a web app we use uses Flash... it's not graphics intensive but still taking up 50% >,<
 * zykotick9 thinks !burn is missing dvd+rw-tools for growisofs...
<TaJMoX> OerHeks Considering I'd also like to do some encoding/compiling ... yes, the flash app is really tiny shouldn't be using 50%
<W4sp> TaJMoX: Flash can get very CPU hungry if you use Flash to dynamicaly display data, eg. pie charts or similar with data feed. ajax or not ajax.
<Dr_Willis> i was just wondering what household cleaner had to do with flash... ;)   wife just asked me where the ajax was for the bathtub.. ;P
<TaJMoX> I would like to ajax Flash from the world ...
<TaJMoX> Needs to be something better
<Dr_Willis> its the 'its what we always used so we will always use it' mentality
<ianm_> fresh install of 12.04 on a Thinkpad X230 and the touchpad hops about 6 pixels at a time, any way to make it smoother?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<gfkjunior> hey ya'll, just a quick question wondering how I use my laptops webcam.
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: are yu fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> gfkjunior: does it work in cheese?
<ianm_> ActionParsnip: yeah just did and rebooted
<gfkjunior> I dont have cheese, I'll go ahead and try it!
<ianm_> oh you need cheese
<gfkjunior> cool deal, thanks
<W4sp> TaJMoX: Agree. I ensure my systems are hostile to Adobe's stuff.
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: tried disabling the 'disable touchpad while I type' as well as 'tap to click'
<OerHeks> Hi, where to get support for paid apps in softwarecentre ?
<zumo_> Anyone have a benchmark tool suggestion?
<zumo_> I want to see which of the two machines I have is better. I know what one is better spec wise, But I have a feeling the other machine actually preforms better.
<ianm_> ActionParsnip: tried it, logged out / in, same chunky movement
<rustler770> Anyone use gnupg/enigmail?
<OerHeks> i have de-installation issues with a commercial app called "Xeoma" in software centre. i askes here for days, no answer ..
<W4sp> rustler770: Could you ask specific questiosn.
<TaJMoX> zumo_ I am also interested.
<Bravia> Hello: Any idea about this comment: Openbox is a minimalistic and lightweight window manager that is known to run much faster than metacity, its bulkier counterpart. And you can easily get it working while still using Gnome as your window manager / desktop environment. By running Openbox inside the Gnome environment your desktop will become cleaner and faster.
<rustler770> I want to use my Thunderbird windows certs and import them into Ubuntu thunderbird
<Bravia> can some one tell me what openbox exactly is please.
<TaJMoX> Bravia it draws windows in Xorg
<i7c> Bravia: it's a window manager ;) it takes care of drawing windows, also moving resizing etc
<TaJMoX> Bravia I mean, it's part of Xorg if you choose to use it, it will take over for the Window Manager you are currently using
<i7c> Bravia: it's a piece of software that you normally never notice because it just works
<TaJMoX> !wm
<Atrika> why am i getting a "connection refused" when trying to "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git"
<i7c> Bravia: different windows managers have different features. so some can move windows with special key combinations while others can't for example.
<TaJMoX> ...Even ubottu doesn't know =)
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: may help http://hustoknow.blogspot.co.uk/2010/09/thinkpad-t510-laptops-mousetouchpad.html
<W4sp> Bravia: Openbox is a window manager that interacts with our desktop manager.
<ActionParsnip> Atrika: there was a datacentre move , it may still be affected
<unodx> hello folks...anybody have problem with adjusting screen brightness after applying updates from ubuntu ?
<Atrika> :(
<ActionParsnip> unodx: does the system have a make and model?
<W4sp> ianm_: Try to check with "xset m" if you can modify the mouse pointer speed.
<unodx> its samsung laptop series 9...ubuntu 12.04 on it
<blaggard> atrika: try back tomorrow
<Bravia> W4sp:  Will it work faster as it says? I am using compiz effects too. If its workinf much faster and cleaner why ubuntu doesnt have it in default. What is the thing that I am missing about it?
<phy1729> after apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop I need to reboot to get rid of the GUI correct?
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, not the way to take care of that.
<phy1729> how would you suggest?
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, what desktop do you want?
<phy1729> I want to get rid of all the non-server cruft too
<W4sp> Bravia: That's somethign I can't answer. I would assume it is well a political decision made by canonical.
<phy1729> none
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, headless,
<phy1729> I just want the CLI
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, why didn't you just install the server?
<nothingspecial> install the minimal version phy1729
<phy1729> I didn't do the install
<W4sp> phy1729: If you have the server installed how come that you have X?
<phy1729> desktop was installed I would like to make it server
<phy1729> I was told some time back to remove the desktop metapackage
<W4sp> phy1729: Do you have Desktop installed? Do you now want to turn it into Ubuntu Server?
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, others will be of more help here, but the desktop remove you suggest only removes a few things not the whole ubuntu gnome based pkgs
<shade34321> On one of the computers the wired USB keyboard and mouse does not work any more, they were working previously before a reboot. I checked lsusb and it sees both any suggestions on other steps I can take to get them working again?
<phy1729> W4sp: correct
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: what about if you unplug, wait a short while then reconnect them?
<Miggs> Hi guys. I have a pulseaudio/zeroconf question - I can find my network sound sink in avahi-discover (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154444/ 5.1 Digital on xbmc@xbmc) but it doesn't show up in the list of devices in the sound control panel. paprefs is configured to allow access to remote devices locally. Any hints on how I can resolve this? Cheers
<W4sp> phy1729: You can't turn desktop  into server by removing any deskto specific packages. The server has an optimized kernel. That said, you can turn a desktop into server and remove desktop specific packages afterwards (eg X).
<sam101> does anyone know anything about ubuntu tv
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: I tried that but I will try it again
<wilee-nilee> phy1729, If it were me I would just reinstall the server, but to each their own.
<ianm_> W4sp: any tips on what numbers to give it?  the slightest movement on the touchpad makes the mouse cursor jump many pixels
<phy1729> wilee-nilee: already have too many customizations to go that route
<W4sp> ianm_: Did you try the command I suggested?
<svennp> can someone help me configuring metamodes for nvidia graphicks card? i currently have it working but it uses wrong monitor when i start games
<phy1729> also that would incur too much down time
<ianm_> W4sp: xset m?  yeah playing with it now
<phy1729> W4sp: is there an easy way to change kernels?
<dekan> Hello!
<sam101> what is the diffrence between xterm and the terminal
<ianm_> W4sp: it actually seems more precise vertically
<W4sp> phy1729: I can't tell you at if there is a specific package to do what you want as I don't have Ubuntu under my fingertips. But the path should be 1. install server, 2. remove desktop specific. Also, as I said you don't turn desktop into server by removing any X related packages.
<dekan> sam101: I guess not much of difference if you're doing basic stuff.
<Artemis3> sam101, xterm is a terminal for X, do you mean a console?
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: I just plugged them back in, in different ports just in case the ports were bad and they still don't work and lsusb shows them again
<phy1729> W4sp: what meta package is that? there isn't a ubuntu-server
<zally666> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Artemis3> zally666, aww, well you know what to do ;)
<zally666> :)
<zally666> lol
<zally666> i give up
<zally666> i'll buy a dlink network tv server
<zally666> got a link ?
<W4sp> ianm_: Well, you may need to create an xorg.conf file. Pease can you let me know your ThinkPad X model again?
<ianm_> W4sp: X230
<TaJMoX> What do I press to open the boot loader before startup?
<TaJMoX> So I can revert to other kernels if I must
<TaJMoX> And give boot options, recovery, etc
<sam101> hi
<sam101> does anyone now about ubuntu tv
<Phr3d13> i am having an issue while web browsing and while trying to use pithos, with pithos (pandora client) i get this error: http://pastie.org/4547075
<svennp> can anyone please give me some help with metamodes for nvidia graphicks card? i have been trying to get games showing up on monitor 1 for about 3 hours now :L
<sam101> u need to label ur tag
<snagglepuss> TaJMoX:  grub2 menu at boot: hold down shift key
<linuxuz3r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSS1zh45Fts&feature=related
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, please don't spam the channel. :)
<linuxuz3r> fudgees you
<W4sp> ianm_: According to my finding it shoudl use the synaptics driver.
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, lol, you know a pre-pubescent cognitive development is so impressive.
<linuxuz3r> i was just jking
<linuxuz3r> i didnt even spam
<TaJMoX> May someone please recommend a fun MMO?
<TaJMoX> Thanks snagglepuss
<linuxuz3r> wizards 101
<W4sp> ianm_: I mentioned this because it could have been detected as PS/2 Mouse.
<ianm_> W4sp: 'xinput' shows SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<W4sp> phy1729: I can't tell you but there shoudl be one. Given that your system is in production I recommend to backup and even dd your OS partitions prior any upgrade.
<Phr3d13> i am having an issue while web browsing and while trying to use pithos, with pithos (pandora client) i get this error: http://pastie.org/4547075
<W4sp> ianm_: Excellent. Now we need to figure out if X loads the driver. Can you check with your Xorg.0.log in /var/log? It shoudl tell how the drivers are loaded.
<Phr3d13> just got this one while trying to log in to report a bug in launchpad: http://pastie.org/4547144
<W4sp> ianm_: Also, you may need to create an xorg.log (Xorg :1 -configure > ~/xorg.conf.new) as root
<ianm_> W4sp: yeah it looks like the synaptic driver, x-axis range 1472-5768, y-axis 1408-5062
#ubuntu 2012-08-19
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: does dmesg | tail show anything for the insertion?
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: ahhh thats how you do it without root recovery mode (mental note ) :). Thanks
<zally666> hi again
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: One sec and I'll check
<W4sp> ianm_: That means you're almost there. Once you have created the file check if you're not using an xorg.conf already. The file is in /etc/X11. If not you can copy your ~/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. With this nothing will have changed yet. You then need to see if there are parameters to modify the settings. On a side note, can we be sure the driver isn't loaded twice?
<ianm_> W4sp: should it be in lsmod?
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: yes it does, It shows both, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154486/
<W4sp> ianm_: Not sure if it is displayed twice. I can't check as I dont have hardware and the issue. Just give it a try.
<Poindexter_> Greets to the nice folks here. Is there a software for Ubuntu for WIFI that opens up a web page when a local wifi user clicks on your SSID or an automatic page opens up. I have seen this hapen in a coffee shop a page automatically opens up. Any comments?
<W4sp> Poindexter_: There are basically two programs available that do this for you. One is not being maintained since years I'm afraid.
<Poindexter_> A URL would help though W4sp.
<Poindexter_> Or a link.
<zally666> Artemis3: ping
<Poindexter_> I can modify the software once I see it.
<zally666> i can add to the bash
<Poindexter_> There was a StarBucks that used it. I was curious about it.
<Poindexter_> It almost seems like a port forwarding program.
<ianm_> W4sp: the generated xorg file doesn't mention synaptic
<W4sp> Poindexter_: I would like to look it up, I know. I have ISP related network issues. To look it up see if keywords like hotspot ubuntu or linux give you anything. Sorry I canot remember the two product names.
<W4sp> ianm_: That's odd. Can you pastebin the newly created xorg.conf please?
<W4sp> !pastebin | ianm_
<ubottu> ianm_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Poindexter_> W4sp at least we are on the same page. I was thinking on the same line of thinking.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: I have successfully installed it for some hotels and it worked.
<Poindexter_> I personally think that it might be a virtual network with a DNS server re-direct issue.
<jhojho> hello all.  which channel do I join to request changes to a precise package? ? it would be a compile flag change to enable some additional capability
<W4sp> Poindexter_: If you find one web page that's greenish or with green background I think. That's the old one that's not maintained anymore.
<ianm_> W4sp: http://pastebin.com/Te893NQB
<ActionParsnip> jhojho: could report a bug
<jhojho> is that usually the fastest way?
<jhojho> i was hoping for a path a little faster than that..
<Poindexter_> W4sp If I find any answer I will let you know. I was just curious about it.
<W4sp> ianm_: I can't look up at the moment. :-( The network link is too slow. The ISP is working on their routers.
<Poindexter_> I think it is a re-direct issue.
<Poindexter_> Of course a wireless router.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: Please do come back with it.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: The're some good cards out there. But you don't need to go wireless to have the web based authentication AFAIK.
<Poindexter_> I was in a CAFE and I opened up my laptop and it took me to a webpage of the CAFE.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: Yeah, then enter a coupon or something and you're in for 1/2 hour or so.
<Poindexter_> No they wanted $5.00/hour to log onto the internet.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: That's the same I installed for the hotels and B&B. That's why an accounting system is usually hooked up to this.
<ChogyDan> Poindexter_: there are routers that will do that for you
<W4sp> Poindexter_: Sorry I cannot assist you further as my ISP has its maintenance window I suppose. ;-)
<Misan> hi folks
<Poindexter_> Thanks W4sp.
<Poindexter_> :)
<W4sp> ianm_: I recommend you sum up what's been done and refer to the pastebin output. I can't help you with it any further as I have uplink issues.
<Poindexter_> ChogyDan I was thinking on the same lines as a router programmable. Perhaps a CISCO router.
<W4sp> Poindexter_: No problem, very welcome.
<ianm_> W4sp: could be related to HorizResolution property of the synaptic driver, trying to figure out how to experiment with it
 * W4sp .oO(hears cisco and get's orange skin). 
<ChogyDan> Poindexter_: just a guess, but I think there may be a way to have your router use your computer as a proxy, and then you can configure your computer to proxy however you want
<W4sp> ianm_: Cool, you'll get there. I'm sure. That shoudl address the issue.
<Poindexter_> ChogyDan I was and am still working on a Virtual Network and have about 15 different OS and many servers on the network. It is based on wireless technology.
<ChogyDan> Poindexter_: cool, I still can't help, sorry
<kcah> hi
<kcah> i kind of a newbie
<kcah> having trouble with chrome on ubuntu
<kcah> the flash is acting wired
<kcah> how do i roll back to previous version of chrome?
<Miggs> Hi guys. I have a pulseaudio/zeroconf question - I can find my network sound sink in avahi-discover (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154444/ 5.1 Digital on xbmc@xbmc) but it doesn't show up in the list of devices in the sound control panel. paprefs is configured to allow access to remote devices locally. Any hints on how I can resolve this? Cheers
<bkc_> Miggs: I can give you my config if you'll wait a couple of minutes :)
<ianm_> W4sp: thanks for the help
<Miggs> bkc_, cheers
<benjo> Does anyone know why I would get severe mouse lag after waking the machine up from idle? Using Xubuntu 12.04 with XFCE 4.10
<ActionParsnip> benjo: try unloading and reloading the psmouse module
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> benjo: maybe because you are using a PPA for your DE
<Misan> once in a lifetime, I installed Ubuntu to get the full benefits of real developer tools and have full access and controll all over my PC. But I ran into problems with Xorg, the GRUB Boot loader annoyed me and stuff like that. You must know that I am yet a Windows user and I am at least thankful for having a "stable" system with no fatal errors shrinking resolution sized when installing random things (like compiz
<Misan>  earlier these times). After reinstalling Ubuntu for six times I decided to get rid of it and give up on it. And I think that it was not ubuntu what was the irresponsible awful monster. It was me who clicked on random package installer amazed from what ubuntu was capable to perform. that was like back in 2008. Now I am here to give ubuntu another chance and TL:DR; how can I install ubuntu on my windows pc without
<Misan>  screwing my whole system and need to accept tons of things when booting my PC with grub or something like that. Also I would like to know as if there is kinda a list of perfect matching packag
<Misan> es without screwing my whole XORG stuff :)   best regards - a future confused ubuntu user :)
<FloodBot1> Misan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjo> So would it have been better to stick to 4.8 until it's supported? And how would I unload and load psmouse module?
<bkc_> benjo: rmmod psmouse; insmod psmouse
<ActionParsnip> Misan: resize your NTFS (In Win7 if you use it). Then install to the new free space
<Misan> Yes I use win7. How am I supposed to resize my NTFS and what is the catch
<ActionParsnip> Misan: use disk manager, there are guides all over. You will then have a dual boot and can select the OS at boot time
<Misan> thank you a lot sir :)
<Misan> and what when I wan't to get rid of grub again?
<Misan> is that even possible?
<ActionParsnip> Misan: run a full backup just in case
<ActionParsnip> Misan: you can boot to your windows install CD and reinstate the Windows boot loader
<Misan> I see.. thank you
<Misan> I may first wan't to try the ubuntu via flashUSBstick like I did in 2008
<builder> SUM=0 ; OVERALL=0 ; for DIR in `find /proc/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -regex "^/proc/[0-9]+"` ; do PID=`echo $DIR | cut -d / -f 3` ; PROGNAME=`ps -p $PID -o comm --no-headers` ; for SWAP in `grep Swap $DIR/smaps 2>/dev/null| awk '{ print $2 }'` ; do let SUM=$SUM+$SWAP ; done ; echo "PID=$PID - Swap used: $SUM - ($PROGNAME )" ; let OVERALL=$OVERALL+$SUM ; SUM=0 ; done ; echo "Overall swap used: $OVERALL"
<builder> wrong chan
 * builder shakes vigorously
<Misan> I may also wan't to learn more about BASH
<ActionParsnip> too many backticks for my tastes
<ActionParsnip> builder: you do know that free -m   shows how muchswap is used....
<ActionParsnip> builder: USEDSWAP=free -m | grep -i swap | awk {'print $3'}; echo "Swap used is $USEDSWAP Mb"
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<skeptnix> Hello, does ubuntu server 12.04 have some default that rejects route based networking.  I get one icmp response indicating the redirect works and then no route to host after.  Same setup is working with debian just fine
<ebbers> ive installed ubuntu 12.04 a few times with different machines and everytime the audacity doesn't work right and the vlc program.Audacity doesn't record correctly and vlc won't stream
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: Any other suggestions on my keyboard/mouse problem?
<ebbers> went through several audio recommendations still no cure
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok? If you set the BIOS to USB legacy mode is it ok?
<ebbers> Has anyone tried to record audio with audacity in ubuntu 12.04?
<dez82> Hi All
<ebbers> Has anyone tried to stream audio with vlc on ubuntu 12.04?
<builder> ActionParsnip: nah dude really? i just posted a one liner that uses the procfs to give you a per process swap usage report. i have no idea what the `free` command is though.
<th0r> ebbers: have you tried removing Pulse?
<dez82> I'm runing precise pangolin. Dual screens. I have 2 screens running in nouveau, but if I install the proprietory Nvidia Driver, it says i only have 1 screen andcalls it "laptop"
<builder> does it have any other flags i should be aware of?
<dez82> uninstalling the prop driver fixs the problem
<ebbers> not yet what is the command remove pulseaudio?
<dez82> but i'm running games which require it
<michelfp> how do i install java?
<dez82> and i dont want to have to turn the prop driver on and off
<builder> dez82: dpkg --get-selections|grep -i pulse
<dez82> ta
<Suchorski> aptitude is better than apt-get?
<ebbers> th0r:how do i remove pulse?
<opti> where do i go for quantal questions?
<michelfp> how do i install java?
<michelfp> :S
<dez82> pulse audio?
<ebbers> yes
<trism> opti: #ubuntu+1
<th0r> ebbers: there are howtos on the forums
<dez82> builder:  pulse audio? this is a video prob
<builder> dez82: meant to say that to ebbers where he could see how to see what packages he had installed
<ebbers> k im onit thanks
<dez82> builder: ok, ta
<ebbers> video problem??
<builder> apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<ebbers> tnx builder
<builder> dpkg --get-selections|grep -i pulseaudio|while read; do apt-get remove $REPLY;done
<builder> if you wanna get everything
<ebbers> should i restart after removal before testing?
<dez82> anybody come across this nvidia issue and fixed it?
<gunarm> Psi-Jack, if you are interested, it turned out that the problem was the permissions on /media/vault.  after a sudo chmod a+rw /media/vault everything works fine
<builder> ebbers: actually just do `pactl exit` first
<gunarm> i knew it had to be something silly I was overlooking since everything else seemed to be right
<Jagst3r15> any way this is a ubuntu issue and not chrome's fault? http://tinyurl.com/97hw62w
<Jagst3r15> only happened after i updated core drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<builder> dez82: what issue?
<brandon> I am trying to run an openssh server on ubuntu 12.04. Running /usr/sbin/sshd -D -d, indicates "Server listening on :: port 8023.", and the terminal stays in non-interactive mode. However, nmap says my only open ports are 53 and 631.
<dez82> I'm runing precise pangolin. Dual screens. I have 2 screens running in nouveau, but if I install the proprietory Nvidia Driver, it says i only have 1 screen andcalls it "laptop"
<ebbers> ok still have problems
<ActionParsnip> dez82: do you have hybrid graphics?
<ebbers> audacity is hiccuping every couple seconds
<W4sp> brandon: By default nmap checks only <=1024
<builder> brandon: pastebin.ca `iptables -L -nv`
<builder> and that
<dez82> just an nvidia 8500gt
<ActionParsnip> dez82: what CPU?
<dez82> amd phenom x4
<builder> youy tried xrandr? http://superuser.com/questions/82593/dual-screens-xrandr-get-names-of-video-devices
<dez82> DVI-I-1 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm
<dez82>    1280x1024      60.0*+   75.0
<dez82>    1152x864       75.0
<dez82>    1024x768       75.1     60.0
<dez82>    800x600        75.0     60.3
<FloodBot1> dez82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dez82>    640x480        75.0     60.0
<brandon> builder: http://pastebin.ca/2196266
<KX1> what do you prefer, unity or gnome shell?
<builder> gnome +cinnamon but im pretty lame :(
<L3top> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<builder> brandon: i dont see any firewall rules that would be getting in the way, can you ssh to the port local? like just ssh -vv whatever@localhost?
<builder> what nmap flags are you using?
<Hetep-AFK> hey, is there a way to make a html shortcut from an image?
<Hetep-AFK> like a png file
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: there is no legacy support in the BIOS and no they don't work with an older kernel, sorry for the delayed response takes me a while to get around the lab with a broken leg
<ebbers> seams like its related to sample rate
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: np man, totally understand
<brandon> builder: It looks like it was my router level firewall. When I ran nmap against local, I didn't tell to look at ports>1024
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: if it helps at all, while ubuntu is loading, before it hits the login screen, I am able to use the keyboard to get to a VT but once it hits the login screen both seem to die
<Hetep-AFK> anybody know how to make a html shortcut from a png file?
<W4sp> Hetep-AFK: You can create a html page that points to the URI of that image.
<Hetep-AFK> W4sp, am not certain that is the personal intention
<Hetep-AFK> am trying to make a png point to a url
<Hetep-AFK> an image in the personal library turn into a shortcut
<Hetep-AFK> have a bunch of Star Wars planet images... am wanting to double click them to open the starwars wiki
<array> hey guys
<array> I hope somebody could quickly help me: I want to remove the yellow banner from nautilus that asks me to open audio or imaging programs
<array> I hope somebody could quickly help me: I want to remove the yellow banner from nautilus that asks me to open audio or imaging programs
<manas_b> hey array
<array> hey
<array> manas_b thanks for answering
<manas_b> i do not use nautilus so not too sure about it
<array> I know popping in a channel and throwing around questions is rude, but I cant find any answer
<array> oh
<manas_b> have you checked in the preferences of nautilus?
<array> yep
<array> there was no option regarding this issue
<manas_b> oh hold on
<manas_b> i do use nautilus
<manas_b> haha
<array> The usual popups I long ago disabled
<array> haha :D
<array> so I open up my phones sdcard
<array> and it tells my
<array> *me
<array> this drive contains images
<array> this drive contains digital audio
<array> clogs up too much of my netbook screen and additionally, annoys me to hell
<array> I mean this aint no mac
<array> I know what my drives contain
<manas_b> do you think you could take a screenshot? idunno if ive seen that
<array> of course
<array> ahm
<JoeQuery> Hello all. I'm unable to apt-get upgrade due to an error "No filename for libssl1.0.0". Here is a paste of my terminal output. https://gist.github.com/3365121 and then https://gist.github.com/3390776
<array> upload where?
<manas_b> imgur.com is a good site
<array> joeQuery: looks like you have broken packages
<array> did you try to fix them with synaptic?
<skpl^> does anyone know if there is a way to tell if my computer has any pci-e slots without opening it up?
<monty_slate> is there a way to search for packages on the command line?
<monty_slate> I would like to apt-get boost and it's headers etc..
<array> manas_b:http://imgur.com/7StBN
<monty_slate> want to install as I'm connected via ssh
<array> monty_ you could try apt-cache show xx
<array> skpl^ apt-get hardinfo?
<array> perhaps it could show you if you have any
<manas_b> i have not seen that before
<manas_b> i don't see anything in the preferences that could have to do with it
<JoeQuery> array: I'm using Kubuntu, do I need to go to a different channel for that?
<array> manas_b me to. thats my problem
<array> joequerry, no this is an issue not with your desktopui
<JoeQuery> The kubuntu package manager doesn't seem to have a repair option.
<JoeQuery> But command line repair options aren't working.
<array> what is the kubuntu package manager?
<ActionParsnip> JoeQuery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154589/
<ActionParsnip> JoeQuery: it does, its just not in a nice command. Its available online though. I just have it in a handy script :)
<cocooo> cc
<array> hoe: try this
<array> sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<cocooo> enta lazreg
<cocooo> ana hamed
<cocooo> rani hna lazreg
<L3top> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JoeQuery> array: didn't work. Same error. ActionParsnip: I'm about to try.
<gerzalnet1> ok
<skpl^> how much memory does my video card need to ru unity 3d?
<skpl^> run*
<manas_b> array: if you figure it out tell me
<ActionParsnip> skpl^: not much, as long as the chip can run 3D under ubuntu it is enough
<array> manas_b did you see the same problem?
<skpl^> ActionParsnip: so 64mb would be ebough?
<skpl^> or shold i get 128mb
<JoeQuery> ActionParsnip: Running the script. Seems to be taking a while. RIP my system :P
<ActionParsnip> JoeQuery: it will take a while, let it play
<array> JoeQuery: hm, sad, you could always apt-get install synaptic and let fix your packages...
<manas_b> array: no i can not reproduce that
<manas_b> array: i tried looking at a folder with just png in it from a flash drive, the bar does not appear
<array> manas_b:takes jpg and mp3 for me :D
<manas_b> maybe some application you installed is making it behave this way :s
<array> manas no, it always was this way
<array> ubuntu 10.04 and mint 13
<con-man> anyone else notice RES not working with Chromium in 12.04?
<suprusxr> is there an MVPS host file/install available? or is my best bet to cut it up and do it myself?
<hipitihop> I have a virgin box with an Asus P8H77-M LE motherboard, an LGA1115 based board. System only has one hdd, an intel 330 120Gb SSD on sata3. Machine boots Kubuntu 10.04 livecd fine from usb flash drive, but fdisk -l from tty2 only shows the flash drive, the ssd not listed. Can someone pls help.
<hipitihop> s/1115/1155
<suprusxr> oh that was too easy ---
<suprusxr> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<suprusxr> and http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt - If anyone else is interested
<ActionParsnip> suprusxr: gksudo for gui apps
<hipitihop> I suspect the kernel in 10.04 wont detect my SSD but ok under 12.04, I need to stay on 10.04 for now, how can I get around this issue during install
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: what is the install issue?
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, general issue is 10.04 does not see the SSD so, so can't install, as it is not seen for repartitioning etc
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: what about in Precise?
<hipitihop> 12.04, is fine, infact booted 12.04 livecd from flash stick, used gparted to create partiotion table + ext3 partition... boot 10.04 and fdisk -l does not see it
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, so I'm suspecting something in kernel either with the mobo or the drive. It is Sata3 drive, but have also tried running it on sata2 connector and still not visible in 10.04
<lime_> I have been trying to load a Windows 7 iso onto a thumb drive, but keep running into issues
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: so why not install Precise?
<lime_> I have tried unetbootin and grub4dos and both don't seem to work
<cfhowlett> lime_: windows 7 not supported here
<ActionParsnip> lime_: I've seen it possible with unetbootin if you format the stick NTFS first
<lime_> in grub4dos I get error 60
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, it is not currently an option
<ActionParsnip> lime_: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<cfhowlett> lime_: but the one and ONLY bit of advice I can give is to use the windows tool http://windows7usbcreator.com/
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, and 10.04 is supported and recommendation is to wait for precise point release, don't want unity, other issues
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  if you don't want unity, don't use it, type !notunity for instructions
<lime_> ActionParsnip: :) thanks I believe the thumb drive was FAT before I use unetbootin tool, and thanks cfhowlett I'll use that as a backup plan
<hipitihop> MonkeyDust, sure, but need to stay on 10.04 for now. So how do I go forward.
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, not that I know how, but is it possible to bake a livecd/install that has 12.04 kernel instead ? or some other boot option incantation ?
<JoeQuery> ActionParsnip: Script just finished running. Same error :-\
<JoeQuery> E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<yeats> hipitihop: have you considered xubuntu?
<hipitihop> yeats, apart from the window manager, what difference would that make ?
<hipitihop> yeats, are you suggesting 12.04 based xubuntu ?
<yeats> hipitihop: yes
<ActionParsnip> JoeQuery: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<hipitihop> yeats, thanks but it's not just a unity thing ... As I said earlier, 10.04 is supported, 12.04 recommendation is to wait until point release and other restrictions, I need to be on 10.04 Kubuntu
<histo> hipitihop: you couldn't install a newer version of a kernel from backports possibly
<yeats> hipitihop: who's recommendation is that?  I've been running 12.04 (X)ubuntu on several machines with no issues.
<hipitihop> yeats, 12.04 release pages.
<JoeQuery> ActionParsnip: https://gist.github.com/3391032
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  what exactly did you read on those pages?
<hipitihop> yeats, I have also been running 12.04 on another machine ok to, not seemless but it has been fine too
<namoamitabuddha> Can we use tar to backup the difference of the system?
<namoamitabuddha> "incremental" but with the information of deletion.
<hipitihop> MonkeyDust, something like "for critical installation, it is recommended you stay on 10.04 until first point release of 12.04" do't have link handy
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  link?
<namoamitabuddha> MonkeyDust: He said that he did not have link handy.
<MonkeyDust> ok, misread
<trism> MonkeyDust: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (for reference)
<hipitihop> trism, thanks
<hipitihop> histo, I like the idea, not sure how to achieve during an install
<BrenRS> Can someone help me with installing ndiswrapper?
<vram>  .
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  that is, because as of that first point release, you can upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04, until august 23, a fresh install would be needed
<BrenRS> Pm me if you can help me with ndiswrapper
<hipitihop> MonkeyDust, fair enough. Still leaves me with unsolved problem, why the 10.04 does not see the drive
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Only out of curiosity, why do you want that?
<BrenRS> Private message me please if you can help me with installing ndiswrapper, thanks
<cfhowlett> BrenRS: describe it in channel first
<hipitihop> MonkeyDust, as I said, other restrictions not worth arguing over, I understand simplest solution is install 12.04, but it is not an option, so I'm trying to solve the problem using 10.04
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: At first, it seems that if there's some driver for Linux, it's better to use that instead of the one for Windows.
<BrenRS> I have a desktop I installed ubuntu amd64 on but I have it wirelessly connected. I am using the Netgear WNA3100 wireless adapter
<BrenRS> I don't believe there is a driver for it
<Bren> Hmm..
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: USB device?
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: USB wireless device?
<Bren> Yeah I'm on my phone on this IRC so it won't auto update the messages until I send another so please excuse me
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: Try to paste the result of `lsusb`
<Bren> Huh? Yes it's a USB device, correct
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: I want to get the ID of that device, in order to know whether there's a driver in new kernel.
<Bren> Hold on, I'm going to use my laptop in a short while as its more convenient
<Bren> The id
<Bren> Like serial number?
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: Yeah, get it from the command `lsusb`
<Bren> The fcc I'd?
<namoamitabuddha> fcc?
<Bren> Is that L usb all together and all lowercase?
<namoamitabuddha> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bren> For some reason it won't even recognize it. I
<Bren> The blue light won't turn on
<namoamitabuddha> lsusb
<namoamitabuddha> What's the result?
<Bren> I even have it plugged in without the wire extension and it's directly in the motherboard
<hipitihop> I have to shoot out for a bit. Hope someone has a brilliant simple fix for me when I return :-)
<Bren> lusb: command not found
<bazhang> LSUSB small case Bren
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the output Bren
<namoamitabuddha> !paste | Bren
<ubottu> Bren: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bren> Okay found it. Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9020 Netgear, Inc.....
<Bren> .
<namoamitabuddha> I see. I'm just searching.
<Bren> Netgear wireless adapter ID 0846:9020
<Bren> Okay sorry about the random messages my irc won't auto refresh until I type another message on my phone
<namoamitabuddha> Bren: http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_WNA3100 ?
<Treaver> Hey I know the recommened build of Ubuntu is 32 bit. But I have a 64 bit, if I use the 64 bit version what is the difference.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965989    <------ Bren SOLVED
<Bren> .
<bazhang> Treaver, if you have a 64bit machine use the 64bit OS
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: awful
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, what is
<Bren> Okay my problem is that I can't get ndiswrapper installed... Not what are the steps I need to take in order to install ndiswrapper (assuming my desktop is "/home/bren/Desktop" and the file is located on my desktop called "ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz"
<bazhang> Bren, the instructions are linked
<gry> hi. virtualbox keeps complaining that a 'vboxdrv' isn't installed or isn't setup properly. I don't have a '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv' file. How do I install that (12.04)?
<jacer> Anyone have any idea how to do a whole x session over SSH?
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg83255.html
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, its not my card, tell Bren
<Bren> Getting on my laptop now sorry if I didn't see your messages
<Bren> Please wait until I rejoin
<ActionParsnip> gry: I'd ask in #vbox too :)
<gry> ActionParsnip: indeed! :) they say ubuntu's version of the package is different; appears someone started helping in a longer bit however
<ActionParsnip> gry: do you have linux-headers-generic installed?
<RSWiki-Visitor-8> Okay hold on
<JoeQuery> ActionParsnip: https://gist.github.com/3391032
<faousa> eeee
<JoeQuery> Thought I had pushed enter a while ago :(
<JoeQuery> Oh, I did.
<faousa> i need help with my poutsn
<ActionParsnip> gry: after installing that, run: sudo sudo dkms install virtualbox/4.1.12
<faousa> apt-get install puttin-generic
<ActionParsnip> gry: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> gry: have you seen that page?
<faousa> hr BrenRS
<BrenRS> why can I not send anynthing to this channel?
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: you can and are
<bazhang> faousa, ubuntu support question?
<faousa> nai
<BrenRS> said I was banned for a second
<BrenRS> anyways...
<BrenRS> uhh
<BrenRS> Okay so the ID is 0846:9020
<BrenRS> I have never used Linux before so you really have to help me out
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<faousa> i need help someone?
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: ndiswrapper is necessary now.
<gry> ActionParsnip: I'll look at it, thanks
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: It seems that there's no driver for linux for that device.
<BrenRS> Output of lsb_release -sc is "precise"
<ActionParsnip> gry: surely thats the FIRST page you would look at???
<BrenRS> Which is exactly why I need ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965989
<bazhang> faousa, whats the ubuntu support question
<faousa> i bleed when i cry
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: is the system a laptop?
<faousa> yes
<faousa> hi t0mmy_dk
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: I looked up some messages in linux kernel mailing list.
<bazhang> faousa, WRONG channel
<BrenRS> ActionParsnip, yes.
<faousa> sorry
<cfhowlett> faousa: I think you must be confused.  This is ubuntu support.
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Therefore the driver for linux is just building.
<BrenRS> Do I need ndiswrapper? What about something called WINE?
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: then take it near the router and use a wired connection and get updated as well as install ndisgtk
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: wine is used to run win32 programs.
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: you don't need wine
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: You needn't use wine.
<BrenRS> Err... I don't have one ethernet cable in this house long enough
<faousa> yes i know but my jwubiorek is nto oaidfho
<bazhang> faousa, stay on topic, no more nonsense
<BrenRS> I have my laoptop to transfer files with
<BrenRS> which is what I'm using now is my laptop
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Eh, you can download the necessary file from another operating system, say Windows.
<BrenRS> Yes, my laptop has Windows 7
<BrenRS> I'd use that to transfer the file over
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: the laptop can be moved so even a 1m cable will do
<faousa> h.i i heavy problem wojth my kb,a, i ccanot wrriite a ffooorm t3fipc abbout gthhis, i jfjtrdised a usb jjekoard buttaa the prbllem perfkpesisisits234.
<BrenRS> so you're saying I can connect the ethernet cable from my laptop to my desktop? o.O
<cfhowlett> faousa: go buy a new keyboard.  fixed.  goodbye
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: you can transfer debs but if you need deps you will need to grab those and aga ina and so on, it gets messy
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BrenRS> ahh
<BrenRS> let me go get the wire
<BrenRS> sec.
<namoamitabuddha> brad[]`: See section 2.2
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: See section 2.2
<BrenRS> I now have the ethernet cable plugged into my laptop with the other end plugged into my desktop
<BrenRS> Whoever was helping me, please PM me
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Read that webpage
<BrenRS> You do realise that I am completely new to Linux? Everything in chinese to me.
<MoTec> Maybe linux isn't for you
<MoTec> because it's actually english, not chinese
<BrenRS> >.>
<BrenRS> Okay well whoever was helping me, please pm me.
<BrenRS> MoTec: Everything takes getting used to.
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Chinese?
<BrenRS> You aren't automatically an expert at something.
<namoamitabuddha> !zh | BrenRS
<ubottu> BrenRS: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BrenRS> ...
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, thats not necessary
<MoTec> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: I pasted the URI to him.
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, indeed. no need for the !zh
<BrenRS> Can someone please help me? Whoever told me to plug an ethernet cable into my laptop and the other end into my desktop, please PM me
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154669/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154670/ lspci diffs 10.04 vs 12.04
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BrenRS> for some reason it keeps popping up with "Wired network Disconnected"
<BrenRS> it keeps trying
<MoTec> BrenRS: did you install ndisgtk?
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: ok , looks good
<ActionParsnip> BrenRS: reboot with the wire connected, may help
<BrenRS> I have no clue what is installed. All I have done was install ubuntu version... (idk, I downloaded it last night) and then dragged one file to my desktop called "ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz"
<BrenRS> that's all I've done
<namoamitabuddha> MoTec: Ubuntu GNU/Linux is for people from all over the world, not only for English-native speakers.
<BrenRS> and change some settings like font size, the icon sizes..
<namoamitabuddha> MoTec: Well, be silent of this.
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Is your computer connected to Internet?
<MoTec> namoamitabuddha: it's not about language.. it's about an inability to read or to even try..
<BrenRS> Just going to watch this video and see how it goes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbviIHY8iiM
<MoTec> He's been linked the instructions to resolve the problem and hasn't even tried the first step.. I doubt he's even opened the link.
<BrenRS> namoamitabuddha, I can't connect to the internet without this driver lol... someone told me to connect an ethernet cable from my laptop to my desktop
<BrenRS> so I did.
<BrenRS> and it's not working
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: Section 2.2
<MoTec> 10th time is the charm, maybe?
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: That's enough.
<BrenRS> Well, it's not working
<BrenRS> still...
<BrenRS> even with it connected to my laptop
<IdleOne> BrenRS: with the computer that has a working internet connection open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper , read the info, do what it says.
<BrenRS> Yes... my laptop is what I'm using right now to connect to the IRC
<subhadip> Hi. I installed Pybridge from USC and after launching it, it's asking for Host Name, Username, Password eetc. I just want to play bridge game, even if it's online. Can you help me with it?
<BrenRS> Omg... I'm trying to install ndiswrapper-common and the install button isn't even working
<BrenRS> I seriously don't know what to say
<gry> ActionParsnip: great, the url you gave fixed the issue.. sorry that I didn't look at it first, the error message was pretty confusing and I ended up chasing things in a web search; thanks again
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: Regarding his faculty of English, !zh is highly needed.
<IdleOne> really? What has he said that you were unable to parse?
<IdleOne> namoamitabuddha: you issued !zh because he said it was all chinese to him. you going to do the same to me now because I mentioned the word chinese?
<ActionParsnip> gry: np, websearch is your friend :)
<namoamitabuddha> IdleOne: Nothing but I doubt he could not comprehend the wiki about ndiswrapper.
 * cfhowlett OKAY!  Moving on now ...
<namoamitabuddha> IdleOne: Fair enough. But I only see somebody said "blahblahblah is all Greek to me" to express that he was not able to understand.
<namoamitabuddha> IdleOne: *say
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, thats enough. lets move on.
<BrenRS> Yeah I'm not having any luck whatsoever
<werkinsheir> Hello, im trying to install gnome3 but I keep falling back to classic.
<bazhang> werkinsheir, what version of ubuntu
<werkinsheir> 12.04 x64
<bazhang> werkinsheir, thats already all gnome3
<werkinsheir> I actually had it before but I had to do a fresh install as an upgrade form 10.10 -> 12.04 was causing issues
<bazhang> perhaps you mean gnome-shell or gnome-panel werkinsheir
<werkinsheir> no I was given unity upon the install
<bazhang> !notunity | werkinsheir
<ActionParsnip> werkinsheir: could just install xubuntu
<BrenRS> Hello?
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: It seems that the wiki page introduces how to install ndiswrapper clearly.
<BrenRS> namoamitabuddah, This is my very first time using Linux, I don't even know what the hell I'm doing..
<BrenRS> completely lost.
<ubottu> werkinsheir: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<werkinsheir> Thats not a solution. I havea fresh install that would be counter productive
<werkinsheir> well my problem is I am stuck in gnome-fallback
<werkinsheir> AKA: looks like 10.04
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: When I was first touching Ubuntu GNU/Linux, I just enumerated the commands to see what happened. I did not read enough documentations.
<bazhang> werkinsheir, what happens when you install gnome-shell
<werkinsheir> its already installed
<werkinsheir> I am apparently using the gnome3 GDM but once I login it falls back
<bazhang> werkinsheir, and so what errors come about when you select at the login window
<werkinsheir> No error occurs
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: That wiki page teaches you how to install ndiswrapper STEP BY STEP therefore it's not hard to read it.
<trism> namoamitabuddha: it does leave out that you need to install ndiswrapper-dkms on 12.04 since the module isn't included by default anymore
<bazhang> werkinsheir, you mean lightdm
<ActionParsnip> werkinsheir: could install the xubuntu desktop, no unity there...
<werkinsheir> the login manager looks like gnome3. It has the click in the middle of the newly designed style that gnome3 uses
<BrenRS> So what's the version I have if I downloaded it last night, is it For 12.04 Precise Pangolin?
<werkinsheir> *click = clock
<cfhowlett> werkinsheir: or lxde ...
<IdleOne> werkinsheir: check and see if Additional drivers offers anything, you might need to install proprietary graphics.
<Elesa> Hi, can I install Ubuntu to a external USB Hard Drive?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: yes with startup disk creator
<Elesa> No, but.. like, a FULL install?
<namoamitabuddha> BrenRS: You downloaded a source code tarball, not particularly for Ubuntu.
<werkinsheir> oh yea that brings another point. I cant activate nvidia graphics with nvidia-xconfig. but that was another task
<cfhowlett> Elesa: ... or not.  sorry, i typed b4 I thought
<namoamitabuddha> *particular
<Elesa> Are you sure? D:
<Elesa> Can it only be a Live USB?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: definitely can install to a USB
<i7c> Elesa: yes that should be possible
<Elesa> Great! I'm guiding my friend to do that, but I'm not at her side, so..
<Elesa> Is Ubiquity going to do anything to her main hard drive? (her Windows is dead)
<werkinsheir> okay ill have to brb to install
<Elesa> It shouldn't install any funny stuff like GRUB, right?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: by default grub is installed.  with advanced options at that point in the installation, you can choose NOT to install grub BUT - no bootloader = no boot.
<IdleOne> Elesa: you will want to make sure you install grub to the USB and then make sure to set the BIOS to boot from USB, but no it should do anything to the internal HDD provided you select to correct drive to install to.
<IdleOne> s/should/should not/
<Elesa> Oh, OK.
<Elesa> Just one last question.
<cfhowlett> Elesa: ask
<Elesa> Internal Hard Drives are usually /dev/sda1?
<Elesa> or /dev/hda1?
<werkinsheir> Installing additional drivers did not help. I was already using a driver for my graphics card
<werkinsheir> I am unable to use nvidia-xconfig however; is this the root of my problem?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: /dev/sda refers to an un-numbered storage device.  /dev/sda1 = 1st HDD found, etc.  same protocal for /dev/hda
<IdleOne> Elesa: /dev/sda sda1 is your first partition. so if the USB HDD is /dev/sdb that is where you want to install grub.
<Elesa> Wow, great answers. xD
<Elesa> I remember there was a command to list the USB drives connected to the computer.
<Elesa> Could you guys tell me what is it so that I can tell her and prevent a disaster? xD
<IdleOne> lsusb but you might want to use sudo blkid
<cfhowlett> Elesa: without knowing her hardware specs???  PROBABLY /dev/sda1 but ...
<Elesa> I just tried blkid to test my own USB pendrive, didn't work..
<Elesa> Or she can check with GParted, right?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: exactly
<Elesa> Yay. xD
<IdleOne> Elesa: you need to use sudo with blkid
<ace> really?
<Elesa> Oh, OK.
<Elesa> Pendrive was /dev/sdc
<Elesa> Well, I think those were all my doubts. Thanks! >_<
<ace> irc:// #ratio-free-movies
<kwtm> Am looking for how to look at QCAD documentation; package name = "qcad-doc".  The command "apt-cache policy qcad-doc" shows that this package is installed.  "[sudo] apt-file list qcad-doc" gives no output (I just get the prompt back).  "apt-get install qcad-doc" yields the message that qcad-doc is already installed at the newest version.  How can I find the files from the qcad-doc package?  I just need to read them.
<Elesa> Good night. <3
<trism> kwtm: looks like it should be in /usr/share/doc/qcad/ if you are on 11.10 or less (could check: dpkg -L qcad-doc;), package seems to be gone in 12.04
<kwtm> trism: Thanks for the tip on "dpkg -L".  I had no success with "apt-file list".
<bz> holy scheisse, nasa.gov
<JoeQuery> I'm getting "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found" on apt-get update.
<JoeQuery> Anyone have a suggestion?
<bz> JoeQuery: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.lst
<JoeQuery> bz: Will do.
<JoeQuery> I'm trying to diagnose a bigger problem that's preventing me from apt-get upgrade. If you could take a look at those, that would be great. https://gist.github.com/3365121 and part 2: https://gist.github.com/3390776
<trism> JoeQuery: latest release supported by the ppa is natty (so not precise builds)
<JoeQuery> Ah
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: try:  sudo updatedb; locate qcad
<ActionParsnip> JoeQuery: http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu/dists/    only supports up to natty
<ActionParsnip> bz: the ppa only suports up to natty, not precise :)
<bz> ActionParsnip: down to*
<ActionParsnip> bz: if you get those, copy the URL up to the word 'dists' I bet that it doesn;t suppoort the release :)
<bz> ActionParsnip: don't make assumptions, could be another problem besides that
<ActionParsnip> bz: karmic to natty is supported by the ppa
<bz> ActionParsnip: ah, pardon me, i thought natty was after precise for some stupid reason
<ActionParsnip> bz: the link given by the asker shows precise
<ActionParsnip> bz: alphabet ;)
<bz> ActionParsnip: ye, i had to go 'jklmno..p'
<ActionParsnip> bz: i do that too
<bz> ActionParsnip: clearly i need more red bull
<ActionParsnip> bz: can't have too much imho, tasty
<CellTech> How do I 'un soften' the text on my desktop and stuff?
<CellTech> It's cloudy looking
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: ubuntu tweak can do that
<CellTech> A download I take it?
<CellTech> Oh. I'm on xfce as well
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: should still apply afaik its gtk based
<CellTech> Ok. Thank you. I'm searching Software center now for it
<ActionParsnip> celltech: you'll need a ppa
<MykleSea> Hi guys. does anyone know  how come my linux commands arent working through php? for example  ("exec()")  ?
<bkc_> MykleSea: have you turned off the safety-flag in php.conf?
<MykleSea> where is php.conf?  ive researched and everyone says php.ini safemode. but i dont have a php.ini... :( when i look for it. i find python.. i didnt set up the server unfortunately :(
<bkc_> /etc/php.cnf YMMW
<bkc_> ymmv*
<Larr> hi
<MykleSea> under etc. i found  php3.. i went htere..  i have confd...  and inside theres mysqli.ini..  mysql.ini.. pdo.ini.. and pdo_mysql.ini
<bkc_> ooh... no idea about php3 :/
<bkc_> I use php5 :/
<MykleSea> oh i think i found it!
<bkc_> sudo find /etc | grep php.conf
<bkc_> ^^
<MykleSea> well i found a php.ini..  i need to look for the safemode thing tho
<MykleSea> it says safemode is already off! :(
<bkc_> o.O
<bkc_> well... what does it actually say when you execute the command? also, what command :)
<MykleSea> it doesnt say anything
<MykleSea> im trying to get it to execute a shel lscript
<Larr> hi does anyone have idea why precise freezes? it stops working for sometime , but sometimes i've to hard reboot it
<bkc_> well... obviously ^^
<MykleSea> u know in notepad ++..  in a php file, when you type a function, it turns blue? it doesnt even turn blue
<bkc_> Larr: what graphics-card you got? :)
<Larr> bkc_: it's using 845g ,
<Larr> built in thing i should say
<bkc_> MykleSea: well... what does that have to do with php.ini? ^^
<Larr> very old computer, made in 2003
<bkc_> Larr: I'm guessing a really old crappy intel-carD? then your f'd until they fix the intel-driver :(
<MykleSea> well i figured MAYBE even tho it doesnt turn blue..... it might still execute... except php.ini may have had safemode on.. which it doesnt =[
<bkc_> MykleSea: pastebin
<Larr> bkc_: even it doesnt allow me to send error reports
<bkc_> I'm guessing this is more of a php-question than a ubuntu one :P
<Larr> saying I have some obsolete packages
<MykleSea> im not sure... it consists of both linux and php working together...
<Larr> some time it just blinks
<Larr> the whole screen goes black
<bkc_> Larr: well... there are multiple bug-reports for that problem, on basicaly every distro... but mesa (or tungsten, don't remember) won't fix it because the card is to old... same problem on my GMA945...
<MykleSea> anyways. this is my really simple code..
<MykleSea> http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=GpHuDfzG
<bkc_> there's your problem...
<MykleSea> ive done it without the "echo".. and also without the "sudo"
<bkc_> sudo
<MykleSea> it doens work without sudo either
<bkc_> "You are not in the sudoers file"...
<bkc_> wait... you want it to write the return-code? o.O
<MykleSea> no
<bkc_> and what's in 'test.sh'?
<MykleSea> i just want it to run my shel lscript
<Larr> i have been user of ubuntu since 2007, but it seems Ubuntu is also doing same thing what they accuse Microsoft of
<MykleSea> my shell script simply moves files from one place to another
<MykleSea> it works when i run it in putty / linux
<MykleSea> so i just need to get it to run from php.. on linux
<bkc_> paste the shell-script :)
<ActionParsnip> Larr: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    will remove unecessary packages
<Programmer_> if i have grub2 installed should i remove grub
<bkc_> Larr: If, by that, you mean bad support for old hw... it's not really ubuntus fault... it's mesa... as they have 100+ other bugs related to newer more actively used card that has to be fixed first...
<bkc_> Larr: you can "fix" it by disabling composition
<Belial`> will any newer versions of unity get backported to 12.04 once future releases reach final?
<bkc_> Programmer_: well... that depends on what you mean by removing grub :/
<MykleSea> http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=8FGn7xAq
<Programmer_> sudo apt-get install grub <- that one is the one i want to know if i can remove
<bkc_> Programmer_: afaik, yes... but have a boot-cd handy just in case...
<MykleSea> the shell script itself works. i know it does. ive tested it..  i just need to run it from a website.. thats all..  some kind of an administrator panel
<Larr> ActionParsnip: maybe that will solve reporting problem , what about the other one, my computer freezes. i haven't seen my Windows installation freeze since ages, and this precise couple of times in an hour
<Larr> bkc_: mesa?
<bkc_> MykleSea: remove the 'sudo' part and try it... does the script do what it should do.... except for the echo-part?
<allure> I'm having random logoffs and freezes on ubuntu 12.04 LTS. My suspition is that it has something to do with the video card beeing from nvidia... any ideas on how to solve this?
<MykleSea> i removed sudo.   i have no new files in the test directory
<Larr> is it a  graphics driver?
<Larr> allure: yea same here buddy
<allure> Larr, nvidia too?
<Larr> they have broken it
<Larr> no, mine is built-in
<Larr> thing
<MykleSea> and  no it doesnt  copy the files
<Larr> but the effect is same for all
<Sagenth> I need some extensive help, i don't know what to do at this point
<allure> hmmm... I thought it could be memory, then I let the memory test run for a whole day and got no errors
<allure> probably a xorg and vga issue
<fijil> join
<bkc_> allure: dump the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin and I'll have a look :)
<Sagenth> installed proprietary nvidia drivers and now there is no gui showing up when I boot up
<allure> ok bkc_ , just a min =-)
<fijil> hai
<fijil> system program reporting problem in my system
<fijil> a pop up is comming
<bkc_> MykleSea: just for starters, $ret=exec("derp.sh"); will assign the return-code of the executed program to $ret... not the stdout-put :)
<bkc_> Sagenth: nvidia-xconfig
<MykleSea> even if i did just exec("./test.sh")  it still wouldnt work
<allure> bkc_, it's almost empy, must have rotated
<Larr> bkc_: what about my Xorg log, doesn't it suit mine?
<fijil> pls mention which is the answer for me
<bkc_> allure: then look for ERROR (or [E]) and give me that file :)
<bkc_> Larr: sure, fire away :)
<fijil> pls help me
<bkc_> fijil: more info and I'll try :)
<BrenRS> Hello can someone help me with installing the Netgear WNA3100 driver? (ID 0846:9020)
<bkc_> fijil: also, it's "please"... not "pls"
<fijil> k frnd
<Sagenth> bkc_ I get an error when I do that. " validation error: data incomplete in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf/nDevice section "Default Device" must have a Driver line."
<allure> bkc_,  I guesst the only (EE) I see is [156962.630] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0) .. :/
<Larr> ok bkc_ in a min
<allure> bkc_, I can force the freeze/logout, though... maybe if I get it to fail once again
<allure> ;)
<bkc_> BrenRS: a quit google-search resulted in this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMYBWMD6cg8 ... please use google more ^^
<BrenRS> Please private message me if you can help me with installing the Netgear WNA3100 wireless driver (windows) on Ubuntu 12.04 (USB ID 0846:9020)
<fijil> system program  report error
<fijil> please help me to solve the issue
<fizyplankton> is is possible to renumber partitions? like make /dev/sdc2 become /dev/sdc1?
<fijil> please
<MykleSea> bkc.. so how do i just get my php button to juts run the script ? no return value.. no string.. none of that.. just execute the script
<BrenRS> bkc_: The problem is that I cannot connect to the internet now
<fijil> what is the cause behind the "system program report error"
<bkc_> BrenRS: then use another computer and transfer it to a usb-stick or burn it to a disk
<Larr> bkc_: http://pastebin.com/P00ThYgR
<BrenRS> bkc_: The driver is a .exe windows installer
<bkc_> Larr: [   741.281] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration. <-- there is your problem... I'd guess overheating
<bkc_> BrenRS: not if you download the linux-driver...
<BrenRS> bkc_: There is no linux driver... want to search for it?
<Larr> bkc_: overheating?
<Larr> sorry I don't know what you just said
<BrenRS> bkc_: ID 0846:9020
<bkc_> Larr: It gets to warm... and turns itself of
<Larr> bkc_: so is it a hardware problem?
<bkc_> BrenRS: google: netgear wna3100 ubuntu driver
<bkc_> you will find it...
<bkc_> Larr: it's a heat problem...
<Larr> bkc_ so exactly what should I do , to get rid of this problem?
<bkc_> MykleSea: tryr this one: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.passthru.php
<bkc_> Larr: cool it down... make sure your laptop (I'm guessing) isn't to hot...
<BrenRS> bkc_: you're not getting it... I AM NOT connected to the internet
<bkc_> BrenRS: well... of course you are... you're on IRC aren't you? talking to me... on the *internet*
<yahooshua> Question on Wine: If you have a dual-boot (ubuntu and win7) is it possible to integrate Wine on Ubuntu with the Win7 partition? For example point libraries and C: at the libraries and C: on the Win 7 Partition?
<BrenRS> bkc_: I'm on my laptop which has windows 7 on it
<BrenRS> so therefore NO
<BrenRS> I'm NOT connected to the internet like I said
<BrenRS> I'm using my laptop for IRC and the desktop is the one with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> yahooshua: possible?  maybe...but WHY?  You've got windows, just run your apps there...
<bkc_> yahooshua: don't do that... I've done it... and f'd up both the wine-setup and the win7-installation...
<allure> bkc_, now I'm unable to reproduce the failure... bleh =D
<allure> things just don't break as we want it
<allure>  
<allure>  
<allure>  
<allure>  
<FloodBot1> allure: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WACOMalt> hey folks, wondering how I can add LAMP serving to the non-server version of Ubuntu 12.04?
<bkc_> yahooshua: alternative it to set up virtualbox and boot it from a physical partition... that is, if your computer can handle it...
<allure>  sorry
<cfhowlett> yahooshua: notr to mention that integrating the wine emulator with genuine win7 will likely cause a cascade failure worse than black mesa
<rf_c0d3d> hello people
<MykleSea> i dont think php recognizes passthru or exec as functions.. how come?
<bkc_> BrenRS: as I said earlier... usb-stick or burn it to a cd/dvd... or floppy... if you have the drive/disk/size
<bkc_> MykleSea: turn on debugging in php.ini
<BrenRS> bkc_: You don't get it!!! It says to go into Ubuntu Software Center... how is that possible if I can't connect to the internet on my desktop? I am on the IRC on my LAPTOP
<bkc_> WACOMalt: google, 'ubuntu desktop install LAMP server'
<bkc_> WACOMalt: It's a simple sudo apt-get install command...
<fizyplankton> yahooshua: sort of. i am assuming that your win partition is /dev/sda1 (if you know that this is not the case, tell me). type into the terminal sudo mkdir /media/win7; sudo echo "/dev/sda1 /mnt/win7 ntfs defaults,users,rw 0 0" >> /etc/fstab; sudo mount /dev/sda1. then in wine, change the c drive to be /media/win7
<WACOMalt> bkc_: all the search results I find for 12.04 are about the server edition
<WACOMalt> and start by saying "install server edition"
<fizyplankton> sudo echo "/dev/sda1 /media/win7*
<yahooshua> cfhowlett: I'd run it out of Win7 but I'd have to re-boot to do it. Or use VM to access that partition. Which I haven't firgured out how to do.
<xangua> BrenRS: if you have an ubuntu cd you can install ndiwsrapper from it
<jagginess> ndiswrapper is horrible.. avoid it as much as possible
<jagginess> unless you really do have no choice to get networking going
<fizyplankton> i agree. ndiswrapper is only for the absolute desperate...... like me. and i hate it
<xangua> BrenRS: you need to mark the Cd as install source in Software Center>Edit>Sources
<florian> Hello everybody :)
<yahooshua> fizyplankton: a few others are saying it will be bad bad bad
<yahooshua> bkc_: haven't figured out how to do that.
<raymond_> I have a web app that's stuck on the media player area of the unity bar.  How do I get rid of it?
<yahooshua> bkc_ have a page on that?
<bkc_> yahooshua: virtualbox windows physical disk <-- google
<raymond_> I'd like to do so without disturbing my other webapps, and I can't seem to find the answer on google :(
<fizyplankton> yahooshua: thats why i said sort of. it CAN be done, but it is a terrible idea.
<xangua> BrenRS: and of course put the cd in the reader :P
<fizyplankton> is is possible to renumber partitions? like make /dev/sdc2 become /dev/sdc1?
<yahooshua> bkc_: plus that takes up resources slowing down the CPU; right?
<bkc_> yahooshua: afaik it's on the virtualbox wiki :)
<xangua> raymond_: sounds like a 12.10 stuff /join #ubuntu+1
<raymond_> thanks xangua
<bkc_> yahooshua: ofc... you'd be running 2 operating systems simultaniously...
<BrenRS> xangua, the disc is a windows installer.
<bkc_> so... have I forgotten someone?
<yahooshua> bkc_: I've googled all day long and tried a few things... OH! I gave up on it as I'm sharing a storage partition which if both Installs were running at the same time, it would corrupt my storage partition
<fizyplankton> bkc_: lol. i get that feeling ever time i start helping people on irc
<Larr> hello people! suggest me some good ubuntu version preferrably lighter
<bkc_> fizyplankton: no shit :P
<ariel__> can anybody tell me where the ubuntu server chat is
<xangua> raymond_: but for the record you can add, delete, blacklist etc. that sound indicator stuff with Dconf Editor (softare center) and go to Com>canonical>indicator>sound
<raymond_> xangua, thanks
<yahooshua> bkc_: fizyplankton: cfhowlett: thank you
<xangua> fizyplankton: Lubuntu is the lightest ubuntu flavor
<yahooshua> byw
<raymond_> xangua++
<bkc_> Larr: there are no "lighter" ubuntu-versions... however, you have lubuntu and xubuntu... alse there's (at least was) a base-version which gives you a clean installation
<yahooshua> bye
<bkc_> Larr: but after ~4years of ubuntu, I moved to arch linux instead... much lighter as it's *clean* on install ^^
<Larr> bkc_: something which is stable , ofcourse lubuntu or xubuntu, but it must be officially supported and should be stable , I don't want to headbanging
<Larr> I have spent enough tim rebooting and trying to search for its problem
<Larr> this 12.04 doesnt suit me for sure
<fizyplankton> Larr: in the grand scheme of things, if you dont want to be headbanging, then why are you using linux? hell, why are you even using a computer?
<bkc_> I run arch on several sharp servers... no problem, as long as you check the updates before installing them :/
<bkc_> fizyplankton: +1 :D
<allure> bkc_, yeah... it has freezed once again :)
<Larr> fizyplankton: computer is supposed to solve my problem , I am not supposed to get it working
<Larr> and stop trolling
<allure> bkc_, only error I can find:  Xorg[1209] general protection ip:7fd4e8c060f9 sp:7fff808a2170 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7fd4e8ba4000+6e1000]
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: is the RAM healthy?
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: you can test the ram from grub
<rio_> hi
<Elesa> Hi again.
<Larr> ActionParsnip: are you an OP here? I may want to report somethig
<rio_> hwaat?
<Elesa> How do I select where I want to install Ubuntu?
<Elesa> I want to install it to a external USB Hard Drive.
<rio_> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> Larr: i'm not an op, try #ubuntu-ops
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: I have no problems with my ram :)
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: you sure?
<rio_> yes
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: when did you last test it?
<rio_> secret
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: ~1w ago?
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: always do it when installing a new OS...
<fizyplankton> Larr: if you urgently need an op, type !ops. that will make ubottu ping all ops. but its ONLY for a channel emergancy
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: ok cool :)
<Larr> fizyplankton: I was about to report what you said awhile ago
<IdleOne> Larr: you can join #ubuntu-ops to report.
<Larr> thanks
<Elesa> Help?
<IdleOne> Elesa: You need to select Advanced at the partitioning part of the install
<Elesa> Well, I'm going to show you a screenshot.
<fizyplankton> Larr: thats what i figured, but personally i doubt that the ops will get mad at me since that wasnt really trolling, that was just a light joke. and im here forn support, just like the other people here. some of the ops may even recognize me as a long time member, but then again, knowing my luck, they may not. if you took offence to it, i apologize sincerely
<Larr> my problem statement is simple. Either I want my 12.04 to work for me, or some other light version STABLE os that will work for me
<Larr> simple as that
<Larr> I need nothing more
<Elesa> Lubuntu
<Elesa> <3
<Larr> Elesa: which one?
<bkc_> Larr: Lubuntu... or Xubuntu...
<IdleOne> Larr: try both Lubuntu and Xubuntu, see which you prefer
<Elesa> Lubuntu 12.04 or Xubuntu 12.04 o.o
<bkc_> latest?
<Larr> right now I am using lubuntu 12.04 , but I heard everything is same under the hood
<Elesa> if your PC isn't very old you can try Xubuntu
<IdleOne> Larr: that is correct.
<Elesa> Yes, everything is the same. It's only a different desktop environment. Lubuntu and Xubuntu have lightweight desktop environments, but both can do what Ubuntu does.
<Elesa> They are compatible with every Ubuntu apps.
<Elesa> app*
<fizyplankton> Larr: have you tried an older version of ubuntu? i am using 10.04LTS, and have never had any problems with it. since its been out longer, its had more time to had the bugs ironed out. you might want to give it a try, although unfortunantly, support will br terminated in 2013
<Elesa> Well.. IdleOne
<Elesa> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=4713
<Elesa> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=4714
<Elesa> That's what my friend gets.
<Elesa> I'm not sure what we should do there.
<Larr> 2013 , that's the reason I jumped from hardy to precise, I believe in LTS
<Elesa> /dev/sda is her internal HDD. /dev/sdc is the external one where we want to install Ubuntu.
<Larr> but I think I have to re-think my options
<fizyplankton> Larr: are you using a server edition?
<Larr> desktop
<crimsonmane> 10.04 is LTS ... and if you use it right up to EOL, then 12.04 will have more time to iron out.
<fizyplankton> instead of jumping to precise, stop midway at lucid. its less of a traumatic transition
<IdleOne> Elesa: /dev/sdc is the USB. She can scroll down to sdc.
<Elesa> Larr, if you are used to GNOME 2 and don't want to use Unity, you might want to use Xubuntu, since it's a nice alternative and similar to GNOME 2.
<Elesa> Or you might try installing MATE. But I'd use Xubuntu.
<Elesa> IdleOne: Then what? She selects it and..?
<IdleOne> Elesa: then format it to ext4.
<Elesa> But.. The /dev/sda won't be formatted or anything? I don't want to be responsible for a terrible mistake. x_x
<bkc_> Larr: ubuntu is stable as long as you don't use testing... I'd say LTS for servers and just upgrade the Desktop :/
<Elesa> She has to select the Format? checkbox, right?
<jagginess> Elesa, backup.
<fizyplankton> Elesa: correct. and if you want to make ABSOLUTELY sure, pull the HDD from the comp
<jagginess> Elesa, always.
<jagginess> Elesa, backup.
<jagginess> Elesa, always.
<jagginess> ^
<jagginess> Elesa, you're new and will screw something up.
<IdleOne> !enter | jagginess
<ubottu> jagginess: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elesa> Well, I don't think she really wants to open her computer, so I'll tell her to disable it on BIOS.
<Elesa> Thanks guys. =D
<jagginess> no, just that time.. because nobody is telling her to "BACKUP".
<ariel__> can anybody tell me the ubuntu server chat
<fizyplankton> oh come on. at lease give her the benefit of the doubt. its not like she shuffled the names of everything in /bin
<Elesa> lol
<ActionParsnip> ariel__: #ubuntu-server
<Elesa> rm -rf /* :(
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<berryhwite> data loss sucks. there are people who backup, and people who will (after they learn)
 * jagginess wants Elesa kicked.
<jagginess> Elesa that's not good.
<Elesa> It's not like I told someone to type that lol
<jagginess> geez
<Elesa> Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: why even bother?
<IdleOne> Elesa: Don't say it at all
<bkerensa> Elesa: Please do not do that again
<IdleOne> let's move on.
<fizyplankton> could be worse. could be "sudo !!
<fizyplankton> "
<jagginess> there's always a curious roamers around new to linux wanting to try out stuff and bad.
<Elesa> fizyplankton: What does that do? o_o
<Elesa> jagginess: True, I'm sorry xD
<fizyplankton> Elesa: bad things. the !! means repeat the previous command. inthis case is repeats your forbidden command as root. it will also bite you so hard in the butt that  you wont be able to poop
<devilz> i just installed wubi but i am not able to connect to wireless networks through it can anyone help me plz?
<bkc_> devilz: does the network-card show up in network-manager?
<devilz> bkc_: how to check that?
<Elesa> Wow.
 * jagginess wishes trying out ubuntu in windows would mean a prepackaged vm with virtual box instead of WUBI.
<bkc_> well... there's a nice button next to that clock-thingy on upper-right corner of the screen... press it ^^
<Larr> thanks for your time
<bkc_> jagginess: indeed
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: could use virtualbox instead...
<Elesa> But that would be slow with Unity. D:
<bkc_> Elesa: depends...
<jagginess> talking about suggesting for a uplift/replacement of a "wubi" download link.
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: then use unity2d, or install lubuntu
<jagginess> thing is often people come in later asking to resize their windows partitions once they've installed wubi..
<devilz> bkc_: i don;t see options to connect to a wireless network there...
<devilz> it only shows wired network
<devilz> i guess i don;t have the required drivers
<bkc_> devilz: then you need to install the driver for the network-card
<Elesa> devilz, maybe you need the wireless propietary drivers.
<jagginess> (at least seeing that it's a vm, they would know they are really just trying out ubuntu)
<devilz> how can i install those?
<bkc_> jagginess: and then virtualbox caprutes the mouse and puts them in fullscreen-mode... without telling them how to disable it xD
<bkc_> devilz: google, usb-stick :)
<devilz> bkc_: usb stick?
<bkc_> usb-drive* ... some for of external storage-device... external harddrive works to
<bkc_> or just a cd/dvd
<devilz> bkc_: lol i knw what a usb drive is :P....i was asking why i need one?
<bkc_> download the driver on the computer you're @ now... and transfer them to the ubuntu computer :)
<Elesa> Umm.. Do all BIOS let you disable the Internal Hard Drives? ._.
<bkc_> Elesa: havn't found one that doesn't...
<devilz> bkc_: do i need to install windows drivers or there are seperate ones for ubuntu ?
<Elesa> I'm trying to find out how to do that in the BIOS for a HP Pavilion G4 computer
<bkc_> devilz: google... I have no idea what driver, any less what card you have/need... so I really can't say
<devilz> bkc_: k i try to find it
<devilz> bkc_:thanks a lot for help
<bkc_> np
<Elesa> Isn't there a way to make Ubiquity ignore the internal hard drive or something? >_>
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: use the 'something else' option and you can partition another storage to hold the OS
<Elesa> ActionParsnip, I just want to make sure that the internal hard drive isn't formatted by a Ubiquity bug or something..
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: if you tell the installer which partition is / and which is swap, it won't use anything else
<Elesa> W-Well..
<Elesa> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/img/1345353698Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-08-19%2005:21:42.png <-- So I'm guessing my friend has to mark the checkbox on /dev/sdc1?
<wilee-nilee> Notice that grub is pointed at the sdc drive as well if sdc1 is the one where you want the OS that is correct.
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, ^^^^^
<Elesa> lol, how did Ubiquity know? xD
<Elesa> OK.
<ow> cool, TIL about !!
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, sheer luck always check that box is pointed to where the install goes or where you want it
<Penartist> Hey, guys
<Elesa> Okie. I guess that if she doesn't touches the /dev/sda at all, nothing will happen to it?
<RPG-Master> According to Disk Utility, my hard drive has "a few bad sectors". For about 3 days now my computer locks up and/or goes read only and I have to kill my computer and run fsck at boot. What's the deal and what do I do?
<Penartist> I screwed around with the sound after installing 12.04 LTS on my gen 1 macbook.
<wilee-nilee> the HD=sdc that is not the partition unless you want it there
<knobcore> RPG, back up your stuff and get a new drive
<knobcore> your drive will die soon
<Penartist> Gnome Control Center shows my main output as "Dummy Output," and I can't hear a thing.
<Elesa> Oh.
<knobcore> penartist, run the alsa configuration tool
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: it knew by looking at the existing partition table
<Elesa> We want to install it to /dev/sdc.. Could someone please guide me/us step by step? I mean at the partitioning stuff?
<Penartist> I tried unmuting all the channels in alsamixer
<Elesa> I know how to partition that, but I'm not very experienced.
<MykleSea> okay .. so i think my biggest problem is that php isnt recognizing the exec function... does anyone know why or how to fix this?
<RPG-Master> knobcore: But Disk Utility had a little green dot, not a red dot next to the error message... doesn't that mean it isn't about to die and it's just an issue?
<wilee-nilee> true if it saw not unallocated or ext type partition that makes sense.
<wilee-nilee> no*
<Elesa> ActionParsnip, I see.
<knobcore> RPG, occasionally you may get errors and are somewhat still above threshold
<knobcore> RPG, if you know how to access SMART data look for seek and read errors, that's usually a tell tale sign
<qdb> hello. i added "/ " to disallowed places in etc / updatedb conf, that is a search command config. is not it heavily used by ubuntu desktop / menu search  and so required ?
<jagginess> qdb, that's only for the locate command in cli
<qdb> jagginess, hank you
<RPG-Master> knobcore: Crap, Googled it and I guess it's has the potential to cause terrible, horrible problems. This ain't good. :(
<qdb> thank you
<jagginess> qdb, unless you're talking about a front-end to locate for something on desktop, there are alternatives to this so that users can have ~ in their search database..
<Penartist> The alsa configuration tool doesn't do anything for the sound on my laptop.
<knobcore> RPG, yeah once you start getting bad sectors on your disk it's time to throw it out and get a new one... they're relatively cheap these days
<Penartist> Can't hear a thing and can't switch my output away from Dummy Output.
<jagginess> qdb, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_search_engines
<qdb> jagginess, i thnk also menu search and nautilus search work without it
<Guest28673> hey guys
<jagginess> qdb, some of them listed may already be packaged in ubuntu
<knobcore> RPG, It might work for a month, it might work for two weeks but when you're freezing and your disk is dumping errors it's a serious drive issue even if it's above failing threshold
<RPG-Master> knobcore: Thanks for the help... thankfully I have my school supplied Macbook, so this desktop, while used often, isn't my only comp.
<Elesa> ActionParsnip, can I PM you?
<raju> i am not seeing anything here ?
<raju> any body here ?
<RPG-Master> But being the broke college kid that I am, it could be awhile before that drive gets replaced.
<knobcore> RPG, how many gigs of RAM do you have?
<Elesa> Or wilee-nilee?
<Penartist> Does anyone know how to fix my sound problems?
<Penartist> alsa config isn't working.
<knobcore> penartist, what is alsa config saying
<Penartist> I ran the alsa mixer and unmued all my sound channels
<RPG-Master> knobcore: This comp has 8gigs.
<Penartist> the internal speakers used to work.
<knobcore> RPG, i'll get flamed for this but throw puppy linux on a flash drive and use a few gigs as a RAM disk ;)
<arzhar> hello
<arzhar> can anyone help with a rdf issue ?
<arzhar> rdp*
<knobcore> penartist, that shouldn't make much of a difference if you just unmuted channels
<crimsonmane> arzhar: whats up
<arzhar> i am trying to connect to my computer via rdp and all i get is blank screen. it works fine if i connect from a windows machine
<jagginess> arzhar, xfreerdp is better
<crimsonmane> arzhar: what program are you using?
<arzhar> the server or for connecting ?
<jagginess> arzhar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeRDP -- but its been ages since i played with m$rdp..
<crimsonmane> arzhar: for connecting
<arzhar> terminal server client
<crimsonmane> i know nothing about that. i've used Remmina (it supports every protocol)
<arzhar> well i think it is because of compiz
<RPG-Master> knobcore: hmmm... I'll think about that. Thanks for the help.
<arzhar> does remmina support it or have an option to run without it ?
<crimsonmane> without compiz?
<RPG-Master> I'm off to go look at prices for a new hard drive...
<arzhar> yes
<Penartist> knobcore: what exactly should I run here?
<crimsonmane> remmina doesn't give a rip
<arzhar> a what ?
<crimsonmane> a rip... a nice polite way of swearing in front of kids (who might be in the channel)
<Penartist> The internal speakers stopped working when I switched my output mode in the control panel.
<arzhar> haha
<knobcore> penartist, does your system see the sound device at all?
<Treaver> Can someone help me when installing Ubuntu one
<knobcore> ohhhhh
<knobcore> penartist, did you switch it to digital?
<arzhar> hm i might give it a try then
<knobcore> penartist, if you've switched it to digital it should be analog
<Penartist> It's Analog Stereo Duplex right now
<knobcore> weird
<crimsonmane> do you know the difference between analog and digital?
<Treaver> I keep getting error when I try to install ubuntu one
<knobcore> crimsonmane, are you talking to me or penartist?
<knobcore> :P
<crimsonmane> kinda both...
<Penartist> I'm running Fluxbox; in Unity, Gnome Control Panel displays two other outputs
<Penartist> other than Dummy Output, that is
<Penartist> i can't switch to them though.
<Penartist> it stays on dummy output
<ActionParsnip> Penartist: if you run:  alsamixer  and use F6 can you switch
<crimsonmane> Penartist: two tabs to the left should be another input/output screen
<Elesa> ActionParsnip, can I PM you? Please D:
<knobcore> crimsonmane, analog is the actual wave measured in voltage... digital is a pulse wave that is useless unless you have a DAC
<tomtomtom> have you guys experience the update manager just won't update
<Penartist> I've only got the defualt
<Penartist> HDA Intel
<crimsonmane> tomtomtom: that's why i use command line to update
<tomtomtom> it  just stay there with message like " waiting for apply..."
<crimsonmane> Penartist: are you comfortable allowing someone a remote connection to fix the sound?
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: sure
<Elesa> Or anyone else who has installed Ubuntu to a external hard drive?
<tomtomtom> crimsonmane and how to do that ?
<Elesa> Okies! Thanks.
<arzhar_> remmina didnt work either ;p
<arzhar_> still black screen
<crimsonmane> tomtomtom: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without the quotes
<Penartist> crimsonmane: okay.
<crimsonmane> arzhar: then i can be of no further assistance
<tomtomtom> i don't want a upgrade but update only
<crimsonmane> Penartist: download TeamViewer - i recommend the no-install-needed package
<MykleSea> does anyone know why some of my php functions dont work which interact with linux?  e.g. ("exec()")
<crimsonmane> tomtomtom: don't be confused. "update" means update the list of items, "upgrade" means update the programs to current versions.
<drw158> Problem: I am trying to install ubuntu on my older dell tower that used to be a server (2 HDs). it has no OS on it. I made usb stick with the installation image on it, and the installation process went fine. I restarted it with the boot priority on the HD via BIOS. it returns an error saying that it can't find anything to boot :(
<crimsonmane> tomtomtom: note - shut down software manager, update manager, or synaptic package manager - only one app at a time can access apt-get
<tomtomtom> ok thanks
<Treaver> Hey
<Treaver> Does anyone know how I can get a messenger like in Fedora. Like if I'm talking to someone it will popup a notification and I can reply in that notification
<crimsonmane> KDE's notification area has a button to view/reply to instant messages
<xangua> Treaver: are you refering to gnome-shell¿
<Treaver> xangua, I just want a messenger that will let me reply easily from the notification
<crimsonmane> pidgin is a fantastic instant messenger
<Treaver> Like in fedora the notifcation pops up on bottom and I can click on it and reply from there
<Penartist> crimsonmane: TeamViewer is up.
<crimsonmane> Treaver: maybe get in the fedora irc and ask them what that is.
<xangua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lepXx1kDelo are you refering to this¿ Treaver
<Treaver> YEs
<paolooo> hi @all, can anyone help me about my partition, I'm not sure if I have a correct partition? http://imgur.com/oFCzO
<crimsonmane> Penartist: send me a private message with your username and password that teamviewer gave you
<xangua> !nounity | Treaver that is gnome-shell
<ubottu> Treaver that is gnome-shell: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: just install gnome-panel and log off then select the new session, if you like the 2 panel desktop use Xubuntu
<Treaver> Will I still have the left dash bar?
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: no, that is a Unity feature
<Treaver> I mean I love Ubuntu as it is now, I just want that one chat feature.
<paolooo> hi @all, can please any tell me if I have a correct partition? --> http://imgur.com/oFCzO
<Treaver> So I installed Gnome-shell
<Treaver> Will I be able to instantly be able to chat by clickign the notification?
<timfrost> paolooo: That partition table looks valid.  It is unusual to not use sda1, but if the system boots then you are OK.
<paolooo> timfrost: Thank you very much. Do I need to change sda2 to sda1?
<kanha> i want to  Make /var/www/socnet as the apache root directory what changes do i need to do in /etc/apcahe2/httpd.conf?
<paolooo> timfrost: I was planning to have a partition like windows drive C:, D:, and E:. Drives in ubuntu are designated as /sda(:int) right?
<chroot_> hi, is there any goood text books about computer hardware?
<bkc_> chroot_: lots
<timfrost> paolooo: you don't need to change sda2 to sda1.  Drive designations are complex to explain.  There are 4 partitions described in the disk MBR.  To get more than 4, you need one of the first 4 to be marked' Extended', and logical partitions defined inside the extended partitrion
<chroot_> bkc_: for example
<chroot_> bkc_: i need english edition
<paolooo> timfrost: I see. Thanks tim. hmmm.
<bkc_> chroot_: none that I can recommend at the top of my head... but there are *lots* of good HW-books :)
<chroot_> ok, i understand, i am a student, i just want to learn it
<iDonev> Anyone willing to help a complete newbie?
<Moonlightning> !ask | iDonev
<ubottu> iDonev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BrenRS_> I entered "sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb" and it returned "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<BrenRS_> help?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: are you running update manager, or do you have synaptic open>
<Moonlightning> BrenRS_: sounds like something else is already using `dpkg` or `apt-<something>`. Arey ou trying to install|remove|update something else?
<KM0201> something else is using root.
<BrenRS_> yes
<BrenRS_> I am running update manager :\
<paolooo> hi @all, Is there a tutorial video on how to install ubuntu correctly? I'm currently using ubuntu but I'm not sure my partitions are correctly installed.
<BrenRS_> I'll wait until skype installs
<BrenRS_> :P
<Moonlightning> Wait for that to finish, then try again.
<FloodBot1> BrenRS_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrenRS_> why is it taking so long?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: how are you installing it?
<iDonev> I'm using VMware Fusion to run Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to install VMware Tools. Can anyone help me?
<BrenRS_> how do I create a google chrome shortcut on my Launcher?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: open up google chrome, right click it, and choose "lock it" (or something like that)
<BrenRS_> oh wait, it returned "Errors were encountered while processing: google-chrome-stable"
<KM0201> BrenRS_: did you try installing the google chrome .deb file?
<BrenRS_> no, I saved the deb file to my desktop and used the command line "sudo dpkg -i googlechromefilenamehere.deb"
<BrenRS_> obviously with the correct file name :P
<Moonlightning> iDonev: what OS is the host (the main computer) running?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: why are you doing that, use the repositories, thats what they are for.
<KM0201> for what its worth, skype just installed in about 2min.. :)
<iDonev> OS X
<iDonev> OS X 10.8
<BrenRS_> okay I believe the bad audio quality is because of me not having the correct audio driver?
<BrenRS_> let me test something
<Moonlightning> iDonev: have you tried going through http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525 ?
<KM0201> damn, i just relaized skype 4.0 is finally out for Linux
<plague> Hi, anyone please could help me with smb.conf? I just want to share certain folder over LAN, but to enter it id liket hat user need to enter login/passwd?
<KM0201> plague: thats pretty easy.
<KM0201> plague: first, you'll need to create that user on the host.
<plague> plague well i have headless 12.04 so cant use GUI
<KM0201> plague: it's just as easy w/o a GUI
<plague> KM0201 ok crating user is pretty easy
<KM0201> plague: ok, so first create a user
<plague> KM0201 next?
<KM0201> plague: sudo smbpasswd -L -a username    (you'll be asked to enter and confirm a password for the user)
<plague> I forget to tell other PC is windows box I hope that does not make it harder.
<KM0201> plague: it doesn't
<BrenRS_> Okay how do I install flash player after I extracted it?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: you need to learn to use the repositories.. you're making stuff way to hard on yourself
<BrenRS_> how do I install flash then?
<KM0201> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xangua> BrenRS_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<KM0201> xangua: well, thats assuming he has 64bit... i think 32bit, its still in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plague> KM0201 done
<KM0201> plague: sudo smbpasswd -L -e username    this will add the user to the samba group
<AL13N> http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/oracle-makes-more-moves-to-kill-open-source-mysql/
<plague> KM0201 ok it says user enabled
<KM0201> plague: now.... sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf  (that should open up your samba configuration file)
<Moonlightning> I have a problem with the graphics…I'm not really sure how to describe it, but it looks more or less like /this/ wallpaper ( http://cl.ly/IqDo ), except that the entire screen is like that.
<plague> KM0201 opened
<BrenRS_> wow. -.-
<BrenRS_> ndiswrapper was working fine on my desktop until I restarted it
<BrenRS_> now when I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", it returns "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<KM0201> plague: scroll to the very bottom, and add this (be sure to change the username, and set the description name.. to keep it simple, don't use spaces in the description name)...   http://pastebin.com/txTMNB9H
<hipitihop> I have 10.04 which does not see my SSD and 12.04 which does. for various reasons I need to install 10.04 listings from lspci here if anyone can help 10.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154669/ & 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154670/
<AL13N> all distro's should have mariadb as default mysql provider
<Myrtti> AL13N: thanks for the input, but this is a support channel
<BrenRS_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154865/
<KM0201> plague: by the way, what are you using Ubuntu server for?
<plague> KM0201 well have several purposes
<KM0201> like?
<plague> KM0201 more like file server i'd also very mutch would like to set up rsync backup for some folders just not yet have enough brain to do it
<KM0201> plague: can i PM you?
<plague> ofc
<BrenRS_> This is really irritating me..
<BrenRS_> my desktop was connecting to the network fine (using a wireless adapter with ndiswrapper) and now it's not working after the update -.-
<BrenRS_> I really don't have time for this... can someone please help me?
<sambagirl> brenrs time for what?
<BrenRS_> Hello???
<BrenRS_> Can someone please help me?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: what are you trying to do?
<Moonlightning> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Moonlightning> heehee X3
<knobcore> gahhh
<knobcore> this digidesign piece of crap
<KM0201> digidesign?
<knobcore> yeah
<knobcore> now avid
<sambagirl> does ubuntu have a module or is there a module that works with fingerprint swipers? bio stuff?
<botcity> do i have to convert my sony .mts file into another format, for me to edit it properly ?
<knobcore> i run windows on my music computer because this digidesign piece of garbage requires windows or osx
<sambagirl> cant you us vm?
<sambagirl> use
<BrenRS_> Why is it that when I enter "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it returns "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."?
<knobcore> and half the time the clock gets all messed up in win7
<timfrost> BrenRS_: have you installed  ndiswrapper-dkms ("sudo apt-get install  ndiswrapper-dkms")?
<knobcore> sambagirl, if you're talking to me then no it's proprietary hardware that talks directly to proprietary drivers
<sambagirl> oh knobcore
<sambagirl> i didn't know
<andrewh192> hey, I have a HP Pavilion laptop and just found out that the QuickPlay feature has a linux version as well..
<timfrost> BrenRS_: you need to enable universe to find that package on precise
<knobcore> i have a dedicated computer for it
<knobcore> but i'm getting rid of it
<BrenRS_> how?
<knobcore> switching to RME
<andrewh192> was wondering how I would go about installing that on my latop, so that I could use the buttons on my laptop
<BrenRS_> How do I enable universe?
<timfrost> BrenRS_: in software sources, it is a tick box
<BrenRS_> I'm sooooooooooooo lost.
<BrenRS_> I'm completely new to Linux..
<KM0201> BrenRS_: is the machine conneected to the internet?
<BrenRS_> no..
<KM0201> BrenRS_: it needs to be on the internet.
<BrenRS_> I'm using ndiswrapper for my wireless adapter (which previously was working before I did the system update)
<KM0201> can you temporarily wire it?
<sambagirl> haha
<BrenRS_> I don't know if it's me or what... but this OS seems far more buggy than Windows as much as I want to use it
<KM0201> BrenRS_: it's definitely you.
<knobcore> sambagirl, it's basically a box that has microphone inputs and line in that converts analog to digital
<Fishscene> BrenRS_: How is it buggy?
<knobcore> kind of like a giant fancy sound card
<BrenRS_> KM0201: You're the one telling me I need the internet connected to it to install something
<BrenRS_> I was expecting something like "Oh, you can use the computure you're on right now since you're on the IRC to downoad a package then put it on a flash drive"
<KM0201> BrenRS_: lol, software for Linux (any linux distro) is in online repositories, of course you have to be online.
<sambagirl> brenrs_ you must be joking
<BrenRS_> Well, I downloaded packages via my laptop and put it on my desktop just fine so to clarify your statement, "NO you do NOT have to be online to install packages"
<BrenRS_> why? Because I had someone help me before who knew my situation..
 * sambagirl laughs
<KM0201> BrenRS_: ok...  good luck w/ your problem then.. you obviously have it all figured out
<BrenRS_> no..
<BrenRS_> I don't
<BrenRS_> you're just not understanding what my problem is.
<Fishscene> A package contains everything you need to install. If there are dependencies, it will try to resolve them (by looking online or failing). However, package managers don't like manual installations
<sambagirl> your not explaining it
<Moonlightning> The system beep (sound that gets played when e.g. you hit backspace when there's nothing on the line to delete) is exceedingly loud; how can I turn it down or disable it?
<KM0201> BrenRS_: i understand exactlywhat you rproblem is.. YOU don't understand what your problem is
<Moonlightning> This is all in a tty, by the way.
<Fishscene> Moonlightning: Is the beep originating from your computer or from speakers?
<BrenRS_> sambagirl, I am using ndiswrapper for the device 0846:9020 and my desktop was working fine. When I did updates on my desktop and rebooted, then it stopped working.
<sambagirl> moonlightining you have any idea the steps you have to go thru to turn that off in windows? :D
<sambagirl> ahh
<Moonlightning> Fishscene: not sure; this is on a PowerBook G4.
<Moonlightning> sambagirl: nope! I don't use Windows. ;3
<knobcore> lol @ powerbook g4
<sambagirl> i had a similar issue when i did an update on a debian update
<BrenRS_> so samba, you're saying I should NOT update?
<sambagirl> is that a broadcomm b43 card something like that?
<Moonlightning> Hay, it works! XD
<BrenRS_> yes
<sambagirl> aha
<BrenRS_> yes it is, sambagirl
<KM0201> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sambagirl> there is your answer on that link
<knobcore> moonlightning, those things don't die
<Moonlightning> knobcore: huh?
<sambagirl> follow those instructions and it will be up in a snap
<knobcore> powerbook g4s
<Moonlightning> …they don't /die?/
<knobcore> i had a friend who had one he beat the shit out of it and it's still working
<BrenRS_> it's USB, not pci.
<BrenRS_> so therefore it wont.
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl> let me think
 * KM0201 chuckles because i asked him 10min ago what his wireless chipset was
<BrenRS_> 0846:9020
<BrenRS_> it's a netgear wna3100 usb wireless adapter
<sambagirl> which version of ubuntu do you have btw?
<BrenRS_> 12.04 amd64
<BrenRS_> with the updates I just installed like 20 mins ago
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<BrenRS_> that's the current state of the oS
<BrenRS_> OS*
<KM0201> BrenRS_: just curious, how did you install the driver for that device before?
<BrenRS_> KM0201: Yes.
<KM0201> that wasn't a yes or no question
<BrenRS_> Oh
<BrenRS_> right
<BrenRS_> uhh
<BrenRS_> I read this tutorial: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=97610
<KM0201> why are you reading mint tutorials for ubuntu?
<BrenRS_> Someone linked it to me. The point is this... it was working before the update.
<KM0201> BrenRS_: thats your problem right there.. you installed the drivers offline, most likely those updates you did pulled in a kernel upgrade, and so you'd need to reinstall the driver on the new kernel, if you'd installed hte driver w/ restricted driver manager (which you need to be online to do) ubuntu will keep track of it and keep the driver installed during upgrades
<BrenRS_> How will I run the updates first without the driver?
<BrenRS_> Should I just not update?
<Fishscene> Like I said. Package managers do NOT like manual installs. :P
<KM0201> BrenRS_: YOU NEED TO BE ONLINE
<sambagirl> opps wrong channel :D
<sambagirl> i was in debian
<KM0201> BrenRS_: plug your machine to the router for a few minutes, and fix the issue, then it won't be an issue anymore
<BrenRS_> KM0201, the only way I can be online is if I install the driver.
<sambagirl> brenrs_ do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/152733/how-can-i-remove-all-updates-installed-after-a-specific-date
<BrenRS_> ah
<sambagirl> i would back the update out
<sambagirl> and wait for a few days and see if there is a resolution to the problem.
<Moonlightning> How do I get `yaboot` to default to `Linux nomodeset` so I don't have to type it every time?
<plague> Excuse me cold anyone please help me, how can I map windows share from shell and mount it under certain folder?
<sambagirl> unless your running the World Bank on that computer the security updates etc...arent that critical :D
<bkc_> plague: smbclient
<sambagirl> its not like your going to get a virus
<auronandace> sambagirl: thats just putting off the problem
<bkc_> sambagirl: nope... but rootkits
<Fishscene> plague: Just a one-time mount or a permanent mount?
<sambagirl> ok
<BrenRS_> So here's what I'm going to do... install the driver like I did before
<BrenRS_> then never update :D
<sambagirl> but i mean it gives you atleast a point to look at where the issue began
<BrenRS_> that's my solution
<plague> Fishscene permanent mount,  i wanted to use it afterwards for rsync backup.
<sambagirl> ok
<Fishscene> plague: This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dichtbijzee> Can anybody point me to a PPA for chromium. the ones on launchpad are all still on 18.0*** I'm looking for 22 daily/unstable build.
<KM0201> BrenRS_: thats absolutely retarded, but.. if thats your solution, ok
<auronandace> sambagirl: we know when the issue began, when he had a kernel update
<BrenRS_> how's it retarded?
<BrenRS_> it makes sense
<sambagirl> i would back it out brenrs_
<plague> Fishscene thank you
<KM0201> BrenRS_: installing an OS and never updating it (including security updates) makes sense?  My friend, Linux is not you rproblem
<sambagirl> and see if it recovers and functions properly as before
<plague> bkc_ thanks
<bkc_> BrenRS_: or... install old driver, install driver as one should (online), update :)
<Fishscene> plague: NP. I set this up myself and it works very, VERY well. :)
<KM0201> bkc_: THANK YOU... exactly what i was trying to get him to think about.
<sambagirl> update update sounds like a windows channel. look out everyone windows update is coming down the pipe duck :D
<bkc_> KM0201: to some idiots, you actually have to spell it out in words ^^
<KM0201> lol
<bkc_> sambagirl: try archlinux for a month ;)
<bkc_> windows has *nothing* on arch :P
<KM0201> i'm all for helping newbs, but newbs who are also loudmouths are annoying
<Fishscene> Common guys, some people have a unique situation or honestly just don't know good practices.
<bkc_> KM0201: +1 on that one
<sambagirl> he said he was just learning the system didnt he? so he is entitled to explore ideas and do things till he learns the better way
<sambagirl> bkc_ i have it but i only wanted it because it has zoneminder in it
<Fishscene> plague: This can also help (not sure which one to use at this point, last time I used these was like, 2 years ago) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<auronandace> sambagirl: doesn't mean you should encourage him to put off solving the actual problem properly
<bkc_> KM0201: well.. I was the one who told him to download and installa the drivers offline in the first place... but I figured he'd install them properly afterwards :/
<KM0201> bkc_: yeah.. you would think
<bkc_> ... windows-users  :dunnu:
<bkc_>  ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<bkc_> damn irssi-autocorrect not working correctly -.-
<sambagirl> auronandace but it sounds like he is in a panic and has something specific he has to accomplish. what are you supposed to do in a panic? whatever you can to be-unpanic'd and then look at what it is that is occuring and then you know and/or wait for a resolution to be prescribed.
<auronandace> sambagirl: he was already told how to solve the problem several times and you just want him to put it off?
<KM0201> sambagirl: i don;t think its panic, i think its impatience (you'll notice his solution was to install the driver the way that it worked, and NEVER update)
<BrenRS_> Okay I'm checking off the box that says install third-party software
<BrenRS_> maybe I'll have luck with that
<KM0201> BrenRS_: is the machine connected to the internet?
<BrenRS_> no.
 * KM0201 has a MASSIVE headache
<sambagirl> well linux updating is practical however windows updating is suicide
<plague> Fishscene thanks!
<Fishscene> NP Mate
<KM0201> BrenRS_: how do you expect to install 3rd party software, w/o an internet connection?
<BrenRS_> true.
<KM0201> do you think it just magically gets to your computer?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sambagirl> look on this laptop i am on right now it has 10.10 and i am never getting any updates but i use it and it works.
<sambagirl> i didnt see the solve unless you mean the link that the bot produced?
<auronandace> sambagirl: that means you'll never get any support too
<KM0201> sambagirl: but you'd have to agree that isn't necessarily the right thing to do.
<KM0201> security updates and all.
<jhojho> if you use openssl on a 64bit machine, pls consider upvoting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1018522 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018522 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Enable optimized 64bit elliptic curve code contributed by Google" [Undecided,New]
<BrenRS_> sambagirl is right..
<BrenRS_> tbh..
<BrenRS_> I don't do a lot of downloading
<BrenRS_> so...
<KM0201> BrenRS_: no she's not.
<FloodBot1> BrenRS_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrenRS_> updates won't be crucial.
<KM0201> not updating an OS that is connected to the internet, is stupid... no other word for it
<BrenRS_> KM0201: I don't do much downloading, therefore it will be pointless.
<KM0201> lol.. what the heck does downloading have to do with it?
<auronandace> BrenRS_: no, you'll suffer problems guaranteed
<KM0201> are you going to surf the internet?
<bkc_> BrenRS_: has nothing to do with downloads xD
<Fishscene> A savvy user doesn't necessarily need to update their OS.
<BrenRS_> How???
<sambagirl> well i figure the kind of world this really is, it's interesting how things are always being fixed that arent broken in the first place. but i am told they are broken so i need to fix it but i can prove it one way or another but i just go on ignorance i guess.
<Fishscene> Although usually it is not wise to not update.
<bkc_> Fishscene: s/savvy/stupid/
<sambagirl> i can't
<iceroot> Fishscene: please donst suggest something like that in the main ubuntu support channel. of course everyone should update the system with security updates
<BrenRS_> alright well when I get infected or get something, I'll be sure to let you know
<BrenRS_> which will most likely not happen
<iceroot> BrenRS_: same for you, please dont suggest something like that here
<KM0201> BrenRS_: well, of course it won't, because you can't get online
<bkc_> BrenRS_: rootkits... you wont know what hit you...
<BrenRS_> How will I get a rootkit out of nowhere?
<auronandace> BrenRS_: its not about getting infected, its about bugs and security vulnerabilities
<bkc_> BrenRS_: sec-vul...
<Fishscene> iceroot: No deal. I prefer to keep things real and not treat people like cattle. It *IS* possible to have a machine connected to the internet and be just as secure as a fully-up-to-date OS.
<sambagirl> well we go on blind faith that the "fixes" are fixes and for all i know they could actually be vulnerabilities but we have trust in our masters.
<BrenRS_> So you're saying that ubuntu us open to java drive-bys?
<BrenRS_> or auto downloaders?
<iceroot> Fishscene: as i said, we dont something like that here.
<iceroot> Fishscene: if you do something like that, fine but please dont suggest that here
<Fishscene> I wasn't suggesting that anyone DO that at all.
<plague> Fishscene works perfectly love you!
<Fishscene> plague: Excellent :)
<bkc_> BrenRS_: infecting linux over internet is easy-peasy :3
<sambagirl> brenrs nothing is secure but linux is atleast functional and fun. tell me how much fun windows isnt :)
<auronandace> BrenRS_: seriously, if you are not going to update and come back here for help the first thing we will suggest is updating
<sambagirl> true
<auronandace> BrenRS_: the updates are there to fix problems
<irong33k> the new pinguy 12.04 vlc crashes alot of time
<sambagirl> and incidently they create problems as wlll but that is the nature of the beast
<auronandace> irong33k: pinguy isn't supported here
<irong33k> but its under Linux Mint, which is under Ubuntu
<iceroot> !mint | irong33k
<ubottu> irong33k: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<irong33k> need i say more,....
<sambagirl> i will confess this though, i worked for ibm and i know that you never get any support from microsoft but you sure do get support for ubuntu. that's a fact. no fiction.
<Fishscene> What kind of support are you referring to?
<Moonlightning> Internal error? Oh, there's an option to submit a report. I'll do that…
<Moonlightning> Precise is no longer under development. Huh? Oh, there's a convenient “I don't know what to do” option.
<dichtbijzee> Can anybody point me to a PPA for chromium. the ones on launchpad are all still on 18.0*** I'm looking for 22 daily/unstable build.
 * Moonlightning clicks…
<Moonlightning> Link to a website…
<Moonlightning> Hmm.
<Moonlightning> Why doesn't it just submit a bug report like OS X does? 6_9
<sambagirl> when i had to call up microsoft with lets say a customer on a conference call and they could not get a humanbeing or they get some person that is reading some idiotic script, when they saw the ibm # they would conviently drop us and keep the poor customer online with them and work for their money and never ever ever ever give any support because they neve know what they are talking about but if you have a big account you can buy a few hundred
<sambagirl> thousands worht of support :).
<Moonlightning> I don't really want to go to a website and follow through a bunch of stuff…
<sambagirl> it's a long story
<sambagirl> nevermind
<FloodBot1> sambagirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> dichtbijzee, I think this is the pkg it seems to be in the stable?
<sambagirl> apple is just as frustrating
<wilee-nilee> chromium
<wilee-nilee> dichtbijzee, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/google_chrome/stable/main/base/google-chrome-unstable
<Moonlightning> Anyway, I have a few problems here still.
<Fishscene> wow. Sounds like Microsoft treats the smaller businessess with better respect. I had no problems even elevating to Tier 3 support with Microsoft. But I'm off topic now. :S However, Microsoft was trying to shield the Tier3 support because they ddin't want me talking with their developers... not true with Ubuntu. You can talk directly with whoever is helping you... and they could probably link you to the sourcecode too. Not so with Microsoft deve
<Moonlightning> 1. display is borked. Not sure how to describe it, but the /entire/ thing looks like the wallpaper in http://cl.ly/IqDo .
<auronandace> !ot | sambagirl Fishscene
<ubottu> sambagirl Fishscene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Moonlightning> 2. I'm always typing `Linux nomodeset` at the yaboot prompt, and I'd like to know how to automate that.
<sambagirl> i don't ever expect to see a linux commercial ever on tv. never. i can imagine microsoft and apple exploding if one ever came on. it would be like "that wasn't a ufo" that was swamp gas.
<Moonlightning> 3. The system beep in tty's is /really/ loud, and I'd like to turn its volume down.
<Fishscene> -_- No room for a one line comment, eh? Anycow. Moonlightning: It looks like you're running a very low-end driver
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, yaboot is a OS am I right?
<sambagirl> fishscene your correct in your assessment
<Moonlightning> Fishscene: okay, how do I upgrade? XD
<xangua> !nomodeset
<xangua> Moonlightning:  instead of typing it everytime you boot wy don't set it at grub¿
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: no, the OS is Ubuntu.
<Moonlightning> xangua: I have yaboot, not grub
<dichtbijzee> wilee-nilee, Domo arigato
<ssta_> wilee-nilee: no, it's the equivalent of grub for powerpc
<djshotglass> how would i format a fat usb stick to ext2 or something linux
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, ah oh well nomodeset is easy in grub, lol.
<Moonlightning> xangua: that thread isn't helpful; I don't have grub
<sambagirl> my goal is to bring ubuntu up to this level of functionality http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/
<Fishscene> djshotglass: Copy everything off of it first, plug it in, then press the Windows/super key and type "disk". You should see a disk utility pop up.
<djshotglass> fdisk /dev/sdb?
<cihhan> Hi all! Does anybody have experience with collectl?
<wilee-nilee> dichtbijzee, cool that worked.
<sambagirl> !seen seveas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<djshotglass> what partition should i use Fishscene?
<Fishscene> I dunno. If it's just for files, you might as well use one partition and whatever filesystem you want.
<djshotglass> what type of partition i was asking
<djshotglass> Linux is standard for the primary?
<KM0201> djshotglass: what do you mean?
<Fishscene> djshotglass: It might be the late hour, but I'm completely lost.
<dichtbijzee> wilee-nilee, Well actually now i'm switching to Google chrome because chromium isn't being build anymore
<plague> Fishscene please permisson to PM you?
<djshotglass> when making the new primary partition
<Fishscene> plague: Sure thing
<djshotglass> there is a drop box of partition types
<wilee-nilee> dichtbijzee, Ah, oh well.
<KM0201> djshotglass: are you manually partitioning?
<djshotglass> i just want to format the damn thing from fat to ext2
<djshotglass> lol
<djshotglass> im in the disk util ui
<KM0201> djshotglass: is this a usb drive or something?
<djshotglass> yes
<KM0201> djshotglass: did you try installing gparted, and use gparted to format it?
 * KM0201 gets the feeling he is missing something
<djshotglass> no i just did fdisk and mke2fs from command line
<djshotglass> they were close enough to freebsd i managed to pull it off
<djshotglass> thanks
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> ok
<sambagirl> one last question...10.10 server isnt supported either is it?
<KM0201> no
<sambagirl> to bad because everything i see is built on that platform
<djshotglass> everything you see :o
<KM0201> what are you seeing?
<djshotglass> you need to look in better places
<KM0201> 10.04 is still supported i think
<sambagirl> i meant 10.04 :D
<sambagirl> opps i am tired.
<sambagirl> that was an honest mistake
<sambagirl> it had a 10. in it
<KM0201> i think 10.04 is still supported for a little longer
<sambagirl> night
<Fishscene> o/
<ssta_> 10.04 server is supported until 2015
<stephans> hi everybody! I have a strange effect on ubuntu (on a 2009 mac mini with Nvidia): http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J1OqqQ8hBXk&vq=medium      this video has a blueshift when played in firefox.
<stephans> wierd!
<stephans> now it plays with no blueshift in chrome, but then it sputters and stutters
<stephans> does anyone have an explanation for this?
<Fishscene> stephans: You have adobe flash and gstreamer plugins installed and up to date?
<stephans> Fishscene: yes. the restricted extras are installed and all updates applied
<Moonlightning> How do I get the system to automatically connect to wireless networks I've selected as soon as possible, even if I'm not logged in?
<Chiko> How can i open a file in the gui with administrative rights?
<bkc_> Moonlightning: "system connection: yes", "autoconnect: yes"
<Fishscene> stephans: It almost sounds like hardware accelleration for video playback isn't enabled or is too underpowered to handle the video. Are other videos played back successfully? Even HD videos?
<Moonlightning> bkc_: do that where?
<stephans> regular mkv files or avi files on the hard drive play fine... even plays ok in minitube
<stephans> Fishscene: regular mkv files or avi files on the hard drive play fine... even plays ok in minitube
<bkc_> Moonlightning: in NetworkManager
<stephans> by the way everything played great on when booted in to OSX
<Moonlightning> bkc_: how do I get to that? XD
<stephans> Fishscene: how do I enable hardware acceleration for the nvidia drivers?
<Calinou> > settings > proprietary drivers
<Calinou> nouveau/free drivers have basic 3D accel for some nvidia GPUs but it's quite slow.
<stephans> Fishscene: you may be right on the no acceleration for video... because the cpu does run high when flash video is played...
<Marzata> !ntp Marzata
<Fishscene> stephans: I was trying to see if I could play the video with youtube's HTML5 video player, but I'm not having success.  Do you have proprietary drivers enabled/installed?
<stephans> Fishscene: tried with vlc and it plays fine... yes the nvidia drivers are installed.
<Fishscene> Sounds like a flash/browser issue then. I'm at a loss as to where to go from here. =\
<stephans> Fishscene: I tried to enable prefer html5 but could not figure out how...
<jhojho> does someone know how to assign a distribution in a launchpad bug report?
<primeras> Happy Ramadan Eid to Muslims friends.
<jhojho> for example, this bug report shows as affecting precise https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/986147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986147 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 breaks a bunch of ciphers" [High,Fix released]
<stephans> Fishscene: ok I will google some more..
<jhojho> i would like to do the same for another bug
<bakteria> Hi, Im having trouble with arecord, when I use "arecord -f dat -v -V test.wav" I get this output: http://pastebin.com/hL837k1S
<Ebolla> When trying to install vmware player on Ubuntu 12.04 I get a failure starting Virtual Network Device.  Anyone have any ideas?
<bakteria> It does not give me an error, just ????
<plague> Looking for sombady who has expierience with fstab file permissions. Please!
<jhojho> anyone?
<stephans> Fishscene:  I enabled "Override automatic cache management" on firefox. it worked
<stephans> Fishscene:  that was it
<sun> n
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu :)
<cfhowlett> mobius420: greetings
<mobius420> can anyone tell me if it is possible to change the passphrase used to unlock an LVM encrypted hdd?
<mobius420> after the installation of the OS I mean
<Moonlightning> How do I get the system to connect automatically to certain Wi-Fi networks even if nobody's logged in?
<mobius420> Moonlightning,  "even if nobody's logged in"   do you mean  even if no one is connected to the wifi  network at the moment you are logging in?
<Moonlightning> If nobody's logged into my computer *
<rexor> He mean that no one using computer in that moment
<Moonlightning> ^
<mobius420> ahh kk
<Moonlightning> i.e. right after boot, without me having to do anything
<mobius420> I would assume to just diable any power setting which would place the machine in suspend or sleep  and then make certain the "connect automatically" option is selected
<mobius420> diable=disable
<Moonlightning> connect-automatically is enabled; I just rebooted, but it doesn't seem to be connected
<mobius420> or perhaps I am not fully grasping what you wish to accomplish... because that seems deceptively simple
<mobius420> ahh okay
<mobius420> well....
<Moonlightning> I just want it to connect automatically without having to log in using the GUI.
<captine> hi all.  I have a router with a USB drive connected, and when transferring files from Ubuntu to it, it goes at 1.5mb/s.  This doesn't sound right to me.  Even when transferring from my Mac to Ubuntu it is a similar speed.
<Moonlightning> autoreconnect after sleep and hibernation would be nice, too, but we'll get to that later… XD
<captine> have Broadcom wireless chip ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> captine: OK and?
<pranjal710> I want to tunnel to a computer but I dont have bash access. cat /etc/passwd says /bin/null , how do I tunnel??
<pranjal710> I have an account on the server
<captine> cfhowlett, sorry, typing slow.  I am on an Acer 4755 with wireless N.  My router has dualband Wireless N capability.  I just dont know how to get the wireless N type speeds i am expecting
<mobius420> rdp?
<mobius420> or are you needing crypto?
<Moonlightning> pranjal710: you can't change your shell on the server?
<mobius420> SSL?
<cfhowlett> captine: ah.  sorry, I can't speak to that.  stay in channel and ask.  And ...
 * mobius420 fetches a glowing keyboard ;]
<cfhowlett> !patience|captine:
<ubottu> captine:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pranjal710> Moonlightning, No, In windows I used tunnelier
<captine> cfhowlett, thanks a mil. :)  i am searching all over at the moment.
<nimbos> captine, could the server that your router runs be throttling your speeds?  I had similarly slow speeds when using a USB HD plugged into a router.
<Moonlightning> pranjal710: no, you can't change your shell on the server?
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> Hello everyone -- I'm trying to install xampp on ubuntu but I keep getting 403 forbidden errors whenever I try accessing localhost/phpmyadmin
<pranjal710> Moonlightning, I dont have any rights on the server. Isnt there any variant of tunnelier for ubuntu??
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> I just ran the lampp security command to no avail.
<Moonlightning> pranjal710: if you have /no/ privileges on the server, how are you logging in? ;)
<pranjal710> Moonlightning, I do have an account, but it is set to /bin/null. I dont have bash or shell access
<captine> nimbos, my wireless router is a Netgear WNDR3700V2.  Not connecting to a server.  It has QOS setup for Skype only.
<captine> nimbos, the router is running dd-wrt with squid and dansguardian installed, however, the speeds were bad before squid, so it is not due to any memory or processor usage on the router
<ssta_> pranjal710: ssh -N -L 1234:localhost:1234 username@server
<captine> nimbos, i am looking at more router settings now.  perhaps my channel settings are not correct
<nimbos> you're getting a true 1.5 mbps speed?
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> I did "chmod 777 /opt/lampp" and now when I try going to localhost I must put a username and password. lease help :\
<Moonlightning> Afflicto-[ubuntu: you almost /never/ want to use a 777 mode.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> I know but I just get 403 forbidden.
<chien> info Moonlightning
<Moonlightning> chien: huh?
<HaltingState> help: atomos@maslow:~/ms_data/articles$ sed -n "194973p" moreover-social.2010.2010.mo-sm.cleared.canonicalized.part.17
<HaltingState> Cannot open file /mnt/tmp2/zv7T2Za.gz
<HaltingState> mnt/tmp2 does not exist; i just upgraded and why is this happening
<chien> Moonlightning I'm just trying
<captine> nimbos, trying to figure where to paste a screenshot.  the MB/s and mb/s confuses me i think
<nimbos> well
<nimbos> bits vs bytes
<nimbos> what is the rate you're seeing?
<pungi-man> is ubuntu or fedora better for setting up a home server ?
<nimbos> with the units you're seeing
<Moonlightning> captine: I use cl.ly, most seem to use imgur or something like that
<Blackl|Away> bbvs, sorry…
<ssta_> pungi-man: in the #ubuntu channel, what do you think the answer will be? :)
<nimbos> ssta_ , MS Home Server Obviously...
<Ebolla> Nimbos:  WHS 2011 doesn't like my nic.  I have to run it via a VM on Ubuntu /lol.
<captine> thanks.  nimbos http://i.imgur.com/qQ56k.png
<nimbos> pungi-man, you gotta figure out what you want to do.   Then once you know that, you look at both servers and see what they have available to accomplish your goal.   Then decide which will best satisfy your needs.
<Ebolla> pungi-man: my server doesn't like booting from FAT16/32 USB drives so I went with Ubuntu as Fedora's USB only works on FAT.
<ssta_> captine: that's megabytes.  Comes to about 11megabit/s
<captine> ssta_, thanks.  that's not what i am expecting.  let me finish tinkering with the wireless N setup on my router.  perhaps the router is not using the right channel or something
<nimbos> well, that's not horrible, but I'd expect you to have been getting at least 3 MB/s.
<pungi-man> which one of them has better networking facilities ?
<nimbos> dude, they basically have the same packages
<nimbos> go read the internet
<captine> nimbos, thanks. on wireless N is 3MB/s really what one would expect?  Only 2 computers connected to the  router
<Ebolla> captine:  Understand if you are to close or to far from the router you will lose speed and if you are on a channel that has a LOT of devices on it then you will lose speed as well.
<nimbos> captine, most people get around 8MB/s
<Ebolla> captine:  You have an android smart phone?  If so get WiFi Analyzer.  It will show all the routers around you and what channels they are on.
<nimbos> but if like Ebolla said, you're in a noisy environment, you should expect to have low speeds.
<cfhowlett> Ebolla: hey you're not over here with me in China, are you?  The gov't throttles speeds so they enable surveillance
<nimbos> captine, your router claims up to 18MB/s.  So I'd expect at least half of that.
<nimbos> you said you get that same speed from computer to computer to right?
<Ebolla> cfhowlett:  No I'm not bro.  But the throttling over there happens at the ISP level just a fyi.
<Ebolla> cfhowlett:  Much like how it is starting to happen here in the US /lol
<KM0201> lol,
<KM0201> i feel bad for people in china
<Ebolla> KM0201:  why?
<KM0201> because
<pungi-man> no i get 60-70 kbps
<Ebolla> KM0201:  I'm still waiting for the answer.
<KM0201> no real answer
<KM0201> i guess if you don't know you're under communism, it doesn't really matter
<Ebolla> KM0201:  So you feel sorry for a country for no reason what so ever?
<KM0201> i couldn't stand having the govt. involved that much in my life
<Ebolla> KM0201:  You must not live in the US then.
<KM0201> Ebolla: trust me, i'm not much happier w/ the our US Govt.
<KM0201> lol
<captine> nimbos, thanks.  where did you see the router claim?
<captine> big difference between 18 and 1.5 :)
<Ebolla> anyone know a clean way to auto mount NTFS for Samba/Torrent usage?
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> Ok I just did a fresh install of xampp. did the security thing ".../lampp/lampp security". And now I need a username\password to access phpmyadmin. Please help.
<kanliot> has 12.04.1 been released?
<JPSman> Hey yall.  What is the name of that program named after Richard Stallman that tells me if I am running truly free software or not?
<Calinou> vrms
<ghabit> kanliot, what is 12.04.1?
<Calinou> apt-get install vrms
<Calinou> then run vrms in terminal
<cfhowlett> !point
<cfhowlett> !point-release
<Calinou> with ubuntu you won't run truly free software anyway
<mauk> JPSman: run "yes no". gives a good first approximation
<JPSman> I know.  DVD codec pack excluded
<glebihan> kanliot, not yet, August 23rd
<Calinou> mauk, hih
<Calinou> huh*
<poc>  
<Ebolla> anyone know a clean way to auto mount NTFS for Samba/Torrent usage?
<rafnews> hi everybody, i need help with vsftpd. i get a refused connection
<air139> Kernel panic during a verion upgrade of the os, now boots into a broken login screen, live cd does not see the old OS to upgrade, where do I go from here
<captine> nimbos, i have been playing and will reboot my router soon.  seems 40mhz wasnt active and bunch of other things, so probably not an Ubuntu issue.
<rafnews> help needed for vsftp issue. someone can help me plz ?
<air139> Kernel panic during a verion upgrade of the os, now boots into a broken login screen, live cd does not see the old OS to upgrade, how do I go about recovery from here?
<SoulTrain> How do I make sure if I have an Independent Ubuntu installation in its defined Filesystem (EXT4) or not (installed in windows)
<joooo72> guys having problems with grub-install working on a 3TB disk (presuming it's GPT)
<joooo72> any work arounds for this?
<kanliot> SoulTrain, did you use wubi?
<SoulTrain> kanliot:  Dont know. I instaled from USB drive
<Chiko> dumb question how do i get into the terminal in ubuntu 12 oO;
<Moonlightning> Is it possible to install Ubuntu over the network using another computer?
<k1l_> SoulTrain: did you boot into windows and launch the installation there? or did you boot up the linux live version to install?
<Moonlightning> My friend has a Mac and a PC laptop and wants to install Ubuntu on the PC, but the disc drive is broken…
<k1l_> Chiko: press: crtl+alt+t
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning: yep.  can't remember what the method is called though..
<Chiko> thanks
<SoulTrain> I boot with Live USB did not run it in Windows
<Chiko> how was i meant to know that? :P
<k1l_> Chiko: or type terminal into the launcher? o_O
<Chiko> yeah that was the first thing i tried
<Chiko> used to it just being in the menu on ubuntu 9/10
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<k1l_> SoulTrain: than it shopuld be a regular install then
<Chiko> ah double click the wierd looking thing at top left
<k1l_> SoulTrain: just take a look at the partitions table (sudo fdisk -l (small L ))
<kanliot> SoulTrain, will it boot without the usb drive?
<Moonlightning> cfhowlett: cool, thanks
<k1l_> Chiko: just press the windows button and start typing
<Chiko> yeah just noticed it thanks
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning: have fun, be safe
<Moonlightning> heehee, thanks
<SoulTrain> kanliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155046/
<k1l_> SoulTrain: that looks fine to me
<air139> panic during a verion upgrade of the os, now boots into a broken login screen, live cd does not see the old OS to upgrade, how do I go about recovery from here?
<Moonlightning> cfhowlett: does the server there /have/ to be a Linux machine? We only have a Mac and a Windows machine…
<k1l_> SoulTrain: you can see the last two partitions are the ubuntu ones.
<air139> Direct message me please, losing track in all the sys messages
<cfhowlett> Moonlightning: sorry, I only know OF the method.   Never done it myself.  Like so many things I could mention ...
<Moonlightning> 6_9
<k1l_> Moonlightning: im not sure. but if so you could boot a ubuntu-cd/stick on the windows maschine ?
<Moonlightning> k1l_: disc drive is broken.
<Moonlightning> We're looking around for a USB stick…
<Moonlightning> But we might not have one. 9_6
<air139> panic during a verion upgrade of the os, now boots into a broken login screen, live cd does not see the old OS to upgrade, how do I go about recovery from here?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I've only just joined the room; would you mind restating your problem?
<Moonlightning> TJ-: trying to see if there's a way to install Ubuntu on a PC laptop with a broken disc drive, without using a USB stick or an Ethernet cable, and with just a working Mac laptop.
<delkin> I messed up my X by installing the newer version of NVidia drivers. Now I am stuck with the shell... Can someone help me roll back the situation?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Well I was about to say PXE network boot but you shot me down! But if the laptop has a broken HDD where would you install Ubuntu to?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: You could boot it from a LiveCD that has been burnt to disk using the Mac?
<Moonlightning> TJ-: broken /disc/ drive, i.e. optical, so no CDs
<Atlantic777> is cdimage.ubuntu.com up? I can't download lubuntu install images.
<SoulTrain> k1l_: Thank you
<TJ-> Oh OK, so it has a HDD available. What I'd do is pull the HDD out, connect it as a slave drive to another PC, then install Ubuntu to it from a Live CD/USB image then return it to the 'broken' PC
<Ebolla> Moonlightning:  FYI HDD = Hard /Disc/ Drive so that was a valid.    But try doing a network install over the wireless.
<Moonlightning> I thought /discs/ were the round things. 6_8
<Moonlightning> 6_9 *
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Generally we call CD/DVDs ... CD/DVDs :p
<Moonlightning> What about Blu—*shot*
<TJ-> BDs
<SoulTrain> is it possible to use "Compiz visual effects" with  LXDE?
<Ebolla> Moonlightning:  You've never seen the platters inside a HDD?  They are round.
<Moonlightning> …lol
<chroot> how to remove an empty line in a file?
<Moonlightning> Fair enough.
<Moonlightning> The entire thing is not round, though…
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Another thought occurs to me - you'd still need to be able to pull the HDD out and attach it to the Mac - install Ubuntu to a virtual machine raw image  (that's a file) on the Mac then write the contents of the raw VM file directly to the attached HDD, then return it to the broken PC
<Ebolla> Technically a CD Drive. DVD Drive, and BR Drive are not round either.
<Moonlightning> I'll jus say /optical disc/ then XD
<TJ-> Moonlightning: If you use a *raw* image file as the backing for a VM it is literally just like a small hard disk. The first byte of data in it is the same as on a physical HDD
<Ebolla> kk lol
<Moonlightning> Ebolla: no, but the entire discs themselves are.
<TJ-> OK... let's focus on the easy problem here... We can't make round discs square :p
<Moonlightning> TJ-: seems a bit complicated. Wouldn't you need some special kind of cable to do that? XD
<Moonlightning> …yes we can.
<Moonlightning> brb - getting chainsaw
<TJ-> Moonlightning: don't blame me for being complicated! you set the restrictions! :D
<TJ-> Go get/borrow/steal a network cable :p
<Moonlightning> I didn't set the restrictions! We just don't have the hardware! >.<
<air139> panic during a verion upgrade of the os, now boots into a broken login screen, live cd does not see the old OS to upgrade, how do I go about recovery from here?
<Moonlightning> !repeat | air139
<TJ-> Moonlightning: You set them on me! I'm telling you the only way you can do it without access to a USB or optical boot device
<ubottu> air139: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<air139> waited the 5-10 minutes described in the room rule
<air139> s
<k1l_> air139: try the recovery login and go with apt-get -f install?
<Moonlightning> TJ-: you can't do a netinstall without a /Linux/ server?
<SoulTrain> Any idea? is it possible to use "Compiz visual effects" with  LXDE?
<Moonlightning> …actually, hmm…I have a Linux /server/-server, but it's not on the LAN…might that work?
<k1l_> air139: support only here in the channel pls
<air139> its so crowded
<air139> k1l_: so just run that in the terminal in the live cd?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Sure you can, from a PXE/TFTP server. Set one up on your Mac and you could. But generally novices find configuring PXE/TFTP difficult since it is complex. And you'd still need an ethernet cable. You can't do it wirelessly
<bobvdv> Hi all
<bobvdv> I've got a minor question
<Moonlightning> TJ-: okay…
<k1l_> air139: but yes. select the recovery entry on grub. and then try that command. BUT before all that i would recommend you to boot up a live-system (usb or cd) and backup your data
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Does that laptop have a working operating system installation right now?
<joooo72> GUYS
<Moonlightning> TJ-: yeah, the laptop runs Windows.
<Guest61688> ciao a tutti ho un problema con virtual box qualcuno mi può aiutare grazie
<joooo72> are there any known issues about using grub-install on a 3tb GPT ?
<Moonlightning> Uhh… ^
<joooo72> seems to keep failing for me
<Moonlightning> What language is that? XD
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest61688
<ubottu> Guest61688: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> Moonlightning: And can Windows via Wireless talk to the Internet?
<Ebolla> Use windows to install ubuntu then with the win executable
<Moonlightning> Err, don't want to use Wubi.
<bobvdv> I've installed 12.04 on my MacBook Pro 13" mid 2010, it all works perfectly, yet it seems that the digital audio out is always on (the red light is on when you look in the audio jack port)
<Moonlightning> I heard it's easier to get running, but harder to fix when things go wrong.
<Dr_Willis> vbox perhaps
<TJ-> Moonlightning: You can install using wubi, then use the wubi installation to install properly
<Dr_Willis> wubi is fragile
<bobvdv> I'm curious as to how this affects my MacBook and if I should do something about it.
<altin> can anyone help me, every video I play online is lagging :S
<Guest61688>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Moonlightning> TJ-: okay, how do we do that?
<altin> I think is because of flashplayer
<Dr_Willis> altin: you mean every flash video:
<Moonlightning> TJ-: and yes, the laptop has a working Internet connection
<TJ-> Moonlightning: If in Windows you first *shrink* the partition that Windows is using so the HDD has plenty of free space at the end, then getting Ubuntu installed later is much easier
<air139> k1l_: having small issues finding out how to access grub without the live cd
<altin> Dr_Willis: yes
<Moonlightning> TJ-: doesn't the Wubi installer have an option to do that?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: On Windows Vista and later, in Disk Management, you can select and shrink a partition containing the running windows system
<Dr_Willis> altin: i use flash downntions or the flashvideoreplacer extension
<Squarepy> TJ-, Moonlightning , I use gparted for that
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I doubt it! wubi installs itself into a raw image file on the Windows NTFS file-system
<Dr_Willis> downloaders
<Boreeas> I seem to be unable to switch windows on Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome 3. Both the Win key and the top left corner don't react, and Alt+Tab lets me switch windows, but mouse input is still only registered in the previous window
<joooo72> HELLO
<altin> Dr_Willis: is that a plugin for firefox or what ?
<joooo72> IS THERE A PROBLEM
<Moonlightning> !caps | joooo72
<ubottu> joooo72: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joooo72> WITH GRUB-INSTALL ON A GPT DISK
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Besides, I trust the windows tool more than I do the ntfs-3g tools that Linux would use
<air139> k1l_: okay can't get the system to boot the old os, I can see the files if Imount them though
<Dr_Willis> altin: yes - several plugins out that do similer jobs
<joooo72> sorry caps gets attention
<joooo72> no-one responding
<bobvdv> hmm, anyone have an idea about the red light in my audio-port?
<Moonlightning> !patience | joooo72
<ubottu> joooo72: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> bobvdv: red light? Isn't that an optical out port?
<Dr_Willis> caps get ignored..
<Squarepy> Moonlightning, with gparted I can also create the ext2 and swaps space before running the ubuntu live cd, is not essential but windows doesn't have to work for it to work
<Squarepy> ;)
<joooo72> lower case gets ignored too
<TJ-> Squarepy: You're confusing the issue.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> How can I see which user I am in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> joooo72: no one even remembers your question now.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> I'm currently logged in as root.
<llutz> Afflicto-[ubuntu: "whoami"
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto-[ubuntu: 'whoami' command
<Squarepy> TJ-, how so?
<joooo72> Dr_Willis, are there problems with grub-install working on a GPT 3TB disk
<TJ-> Squarepy: He doesn't have the option of using an Ubuntu install media; but he does have access to a working Windows
<altin> Dr_Willis: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> Ah ok, so it says Root. How do I get out of root?
<Squarepy> TJ-, ok, sure
<bobvdv> TJ, indeed, but it's always on, can I disable it? It has no use for me as I have no digital connection.
<llutz> Afflicto-[ubuntu: ctrl-d
<Dr_Willis> altin: get it from its homepage. i recall, or find a similer extention
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> Thanks :)
<bobvdv> TJ-, When I work in OS X, it's always off.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> it says dvs@ubuntu - but on the top right on the bar it says "dreamvoid". confusing is dreamvoid the nice name and dvs the username?
<TJ-> Squarepy: He has not network cable, a broken optical driver, and only Wifi connection from Windows. Short of pulling the HDD and attaching it to another PC, installing via wubi first then using wubi to bootstrap into a raw HDD install seems the only option
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> top right being where the clock is etc.
<joooo72> see
<joooo72> no one answers when it's lowercase
<TJ-> bobvdv: I've no experience of controlling the optical port, sorry.
<joooo72> i bet if i upepr case it ill start to get some feedback
<Dr_Willis> joooo72: if no one knows.....
<air139> k going to go hit buttons untill this works, pray to the RNG :/
<TJ-> Afflicto-[ubuntu: Yes
<llutz> joooo72: you already got your feedback: you'll be ignored in future if you don't respect the rules
<bobvdv> TJ-, no problem, thanks for listening though. I don't think it'll hurt my hardware so it's not the end of the world :)
<joooo72> where are the rules?
<TJ-> joooo72: you'll get muted if you spam the channel with repeats
<Dr_Willis> i belive searching at askubuntu.com was suggested joooo72
<TJ-> bobvdv: I can imagine it'd be annoying on a dark night!
<Afflicto[ubuntu]> Tj-: k thx
<bobvdv> TJ-, in that case I'll put a piece of black tape over it :P
<Dr_Willis> my optical audio ports had a little black cap/plug over them
<TJ-> bobvdv: Very high-tech :D
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: yeah, so do mine. bobvdv find your little black bit!
<Dr_Willis> he prob found it on the floor and dident know what it was
<Dr_Willis> i have no idea what that optical thing plugs info....
<bobvdv> TJ-, if they can fix stuff on the ISS using duck tape, it's quite high tech indeed :D
<Dr_Willis> old skool high end audio? ;)
<bobvdv> TJ-, I meant duct tape
<TJ-> bobvdv: Ahh but they spent $billions on designing that tape
<bekks> joooo72: Please STOP sending notices all users.
<Dr_Willis> i belive searching at askubuntu.com was suggested joooo72
<TJ-> He's history
<bobvdv> Dr_Willis, the optical port is integrated in my minijack port on my Macbook Pro. So no black cap
<TJ-> bobvdv: have you searched for this issue on the ubuntu forums?
<bobvdv> TJ-, indeed I have, but most information seems outdated or not related to my problem
<TJ-> bobvdv: Did you see this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Natty#Sound
<Dr_Willis> so some surround sound systems have a optical in to channel all 7.1 or whatever audio to them?
<bobvdv> TJ-, on the other hand I've always been quite the bad Googler
<TJ-> bobvdv: From that it tells me you need a way to flip the toggle on the "S/PDIF" port, either via the Sound Control GUI or a terminal app like ALSA mixer
<bobvdv> TJ-, thanks, hadn't seen that page yet
<bobvdv> was searching on askubuntu
<Boreeas> I seem to be unable to switch windows on Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome 3. Both the Win key and the top left corner don't react, and Alt+Tab lets me switch windows, but mouse input is still only registered in the previous window.
<Boreeas> Does anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<TJ-> bobvdv: I think the first thing you do is try using alsamixer from the command line to prove it can toggle that port
<TJ-> bobvdv: Then you can figure out how to do that from the GUI, or save the setting permanently
<bobvdv> the toggling worked
<bobvdv> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> bobvdv: Yay! That's a good start to the day :)
<BrenRS_> How do I view the list of processes running?
<TJ-> BrenRS: From GUI or terminal?
<BrenRS_> terminal please
<llutz> BrenRS_: ps aux
<BrenRS_> thanks :)
<TJ-> BrenRS: "ps -ef" or for more info "ps -efly"
<BrenRS_> is there a keyboard shortcut for opening terminal?
<bobvdv> ps aux | more
<TJ-> BrenRS: I'm not sure... depends on the release and desktop I think
<BrenRS_> it's 12.04
<TJ-> bobvdv: llutz I try to avoid the BSD option formats ... pedantic I know :p
<bobvdv> CTRL ALT T
<llutz> TJ-: do whatever you prefer
<bobvdv> BrenRS, does ctrl-alt-t work for you? I use it all the time :)
<TJ-> bobvdv: thanks! I spend all my time in the terminal so never need to hotkey it. Never knew that
<TJ-> llutz: ahhh, you didn't get my subtle humour :p
<Afflicto[ubuntu]> What do I look for if I want to kill\terminate all lampp\xampp related processes? I just looked for apache,mysql etc couldn't find anything but it seems its still running.
<Name141> Is there going to be a schedualed release soon ?
<bobvdv> TJ-, I do a lot of work in GUI and terminal so it's one of my most used shortcuts. Along with ctrl alt L (for when I don't want my coworkers changing my dasktop and homepage)
<bazhang> Afflicto[ubuntu], lampp xampp is not supported , use lamp only
<bazhang> !xampp | Afflicto[ubuntu]
<ubottu> Afflicto[ubuntu]: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<tacirus> Hello, is there anybody speaking russian here?
<bazhang> tacirus, in #ubuntu-ru
<kake123> hello forum
<Afflicto[ubuntu]> Oh, ok.. I guess I'll try that then.
<tacirus> bazhang: thank u
<kake123> can anyone advise me on LiveCD NTFS recovery
<Afflicto[ubuntu]> how do I delete a directory and all its contents? is it mr -r path/to/dir?
<bekks> kake123: Whats your actual problem then?
<k1l_> Afflicto[ubuntu]: its "rm" like remove
<kake123> i am using version 10.10 liveCD and it stops at busybox
<Sagenth> I thought it was rmdir
<TJ-> Sagenth: only if the directory is empty
<bekks> kake123: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<llutz> Sagenth: rmdir only removes empty directories
<Sagenth> good to know
<Moosers> Hello; I am a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS user. I tried to boot with "OpenBox" but it faild. It does nothing, Just a dark screen after I type my userlogin password. Is it possible to go back to Ubuntu3D some how?
<cfhowlett> !eol|kake123:
<kake123> I need to mount NTFS and delete an NTFS transaction file
<ubottu> kake123:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> kake123: Which doesnt make 10.10 to be supported :) Use a supported liveCD version.
<kake123> ok fair enough
<cfhowlett> Moosers: reboot.  choose your user name and select your desktop environment.
<Sagenth> Okay I got a huge problem, that I have no clue how to fix other than to restore from my initial backup
<Sagenth> I installed nvidia's proprietary drivers from the system settings, and now my window manager appears to be completely gone
<kake123> Using 12.04 it stops at loading boot logo....i checked some info posts and most replies state redownload and checksum
<bekks> kake123: Did you do that?
<Moosers> cfhowlett:  What I see after I reboot is a different user login password screen (blue color) and its shows me a dark screen after I login. Thats all.
<TJ-> Sagenth: boot to a recovery environment, then investigate the logs in /var/log/
<Sagenth> is there a hotkey like in windows?
<Sagenth> F8?
<TJ-> kake123: checksum it first, then re-download if the checksum is bad
<Moosers> cfhowlett: There is no screen that i can choose the desktop environment.
<cfhowlett> kake123: ALWAYS checksum your iso before you install.  You should checksum the iso you installed from.
<TJ-> Sagenth: Hold down SHIFT as soon as the BIOS messages show, until you get the Ubuntu boot menu
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  try 'startx' at the recovery/text mode consoles also. may give an error message . you can usxe weechat or irssi at the console to irc and get help from here
<kake123> no not yet, just interested, is it to do with data block sizes? that an ISO can fail a checksum
<cfhowlett> Moosers: not a screen for DE.  You should be able to select a session for unity.
<Sagenth> Oh wait actually yes Dr_Willis it did give a message
<bekks> kake123: It has to do with corrupted data, not with data block sizes, when a checksum fails.
<Sagenth> it tells me "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.37 but this NVIDIA driver component has version 295.49. Please.. etc"
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  this is 12.04 right?
<Sagenth> that last part is not quoted
<Sagenth> yes it is
<TJ-> Sagenth: You have tried to install 2 different versions of the nvidia driver apparently
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: reinstall the nvidia-current package would be my guess
<Moosers> When I start the pc It takes me Multiple Boot screen between Windows And Ubuntu. Then I choose ubuntu and Hit Enter then this password screen appeart and then the dark screen. Thats it
<Sagenth> I think this most definitely has to do with installing up-to-date drivers via terminal and then installing drivers from system settings afterwards
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: or are you using the drivers from nvidia.com?
<TJ-> Sagenth: 304.37 isn't in the Ubuntu side yet as far as I'm aware
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: bingo.....
<kake123> i looked at knoppix and rescuecd, i think they fail because there is no .EXE in the root of the ISO.
<Sagenth> If I can fix this problem, I will tell you guys what I was trying to fix in the first place >,>
<TJ-> Sagenth: You need to clean out/uninstall the manual installation
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > Moosers
<ubottu> Moosers, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: i only use whats in the repos.
<bekks> kake123: You are entirely wrong.
<bekks> kake123: Linux doesnt know and doesnt care about .exe files at all.
<Sagenth> the terminal installation worked great actually
<cfhowlett> kake123: linux doesn't use .exe files.
<TJ-> Sagenth: No it didn't - because it didn't package the changes it made so Ubuntu can undo them
<Sagenth> but I was still having a particular problem so i thought they didn't install or something
<Dr_Willis> wine sol.exe dosent count. ;)
<kake123> i am referring to an intel machine using it as a boot rescue disk
<bekks> kake123: Which doesnt change the fact that linux doesnt use .exe files at all.
<kake123> i am trying to restore an NTFS disk and get windows going again
<Sagenth> okay well I've got a backup from before hand
<TJ-> Sagenth: when the package-manager is not used files can be replaced on the system that we have no way of knowing about
<Sagenth> how do I restore? from terminal
<bekks> kake123: Then compare the checksum of the iso you downloaded.
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: id remove the drivers from nvidia.com and reinstall nvidia-current
<cfhowlett> kake123: are you dual booting ubuntu and windows from the same machine?
<kake123> so how does the computer boot after bios? the bootloader
<TJ-> Sagenth: First, use the uinstall method of the manual installer
<kake123> no am recovering a windows machine
<bekks> kake123: It loads the boot loader and starts the OS.
<Dr_Willis> bior - reads mbr - loads rest of stuff
<Moosers> ubottu I think I explain my issue in a wrong way.
<ubottu> Moosers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> Sagenth: then reinstall the Ubuntu package using "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package-name>"
<Moosers> lol
<Sagenth> arg I followed some instructions online to install it
<Moosers> Hello; I am a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS user. I tried to boot with "OpenBox" but it faild. It does nothing, Just a dark screen after I type my userlogin password. Is it possible to go back to Ubuntu3D some how?
<kake123> the bios loads the bootloader, the bootloader finds the boot drive and looks for an .exe??? no?
<TJ-> kake123: no
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: you could reinstall the nvidias .run drivers i guess...
<Moonlightning> Quick question: does apt take options after keywords, like `apt-get install --reinstall $package` instead of `apt-get --reinstall install $package`?
<bekks> kake123: No.
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Yes, I believe so, as long as they are before the package names
<Moonlightning> Thanks. ^^
<Sagenth> Dr_Willis, TJ-, alright I am searching for the instructions I followed to install them in the first place
<bekks> kake123: Now please continue with verifying the checksum of the iso. :)
<Moonlightning> lol ^
<kake123> yes i know what you meant...ty
<Sagenth> I found this, couldn't I just do this"sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*"
<cfhowlett> kake123: bootloading explained  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/X86_Assembly/Bootloaders
<cfhowlett> Sagenth: sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<Moosers> Anyone?
<Sagenth> didn't find anything when I ran that
<Sagenth> it did with -* though at the end
<Sagenth> Alright cool was able to startx now
<Moosers> Please some one help
<Sagenth> So, I guess I will just treat this as fix ubuntu day.. When my ubuntu box wakes up from sleep mode I have a black screen
<Sagenth> I am not an expert by any means
<SliTaz> o.o
<Sagenth> but moosers.. why don't you clean install if it is on openbox
<SliTaz> ^^
<Moosers> what do u mean
<Sagenth> reinstall ubuntu in your virtual box
<Knight7> I want to disable a key-combination (view -> key-combination) - how can i do that?
<Moosers> its not a virtualbox
<Knight7> *key combination in the terminal
<Moosers> I installed ubuntu alongside to windows
<cfhowlett> Moosers: wubi??
<Moosers> it has its own partition etc.
<Sagenth> did you install windows second?
<Moosers> no not via wubi
<bonsaikitten> so ... could someone please give me a direct download URL so I can ... like ... download ubuntu, please? preferrably desktop version
<Moosers> I boot with USB Drive and installe it fom iso
<Sagenth> you boot this from a USB drive?
<Sagenth> in a virtual environment
<Sagenth> sounds like a recipe for disaster, don't know how to help
<bekks> Sagenth: No virtual environment.
<TJ-> Sagenth: Mooser's installed from a USB LiveCD... now he has the OpenBox desktop env installed and its broken
<bekks> And booting a vm from USB works perfectly.
<Moosers> Sagenth: where did u get this virtual environment from?
<Moosers> TJ-:  thank you
<Sagenth> from openbox
<bekks> Sagenth: openbox is window manager. You are mixing it up with virtualbox.
<Sagenth> yes I am
<Sagenth> google search
<bonsaikitten> ... found it, thx :)
<Moosers> TJ-:  bekks  is there a way to revocer to Ubuntu 3D?
<bekks> Moosers: I never used openbox - and I'll just create a new user (by logging in to a terminal) and start over, to see wether it is a user based issue or a computer based issue.
<Knight7> i want to deaktivat this keycombination from the terminal - how do i set it to "deactivate" instead of a keybinding? http://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fimg8.myimg.de%2Fquestion4ea4e.png&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<captine> Hi all.  I now have my wifi showing connected at 102MB/s, however transferring files is deathly slow.  could this be due to using SSH connection for file transfer?  Would encryption be the issue?
<Sagenth> I got a problem with with sleep mode, maybe somebody can help. I just put my box to sleep and woke it up so I could describe the behaviour. The light is on but pretty much nobody is home. No screen no usb activity nothing. I am using a 4 port KVM though if that would have an effect
<Knight7> http://img8.myimg.de/question4ea4e.png
<bekks> captine: No. No.
<TJ-> Sagenth: Try ssh into it
<Sagenth> is ssh setup by default?
<captine> bekks. thanks.  any idea of how i can test throughput?
<Moosers> bekks: how do i create a new user?
<Knight7> I want to deactivate a keycombination from the terminal instead of setting a new key (see here: http://img8.myimg.de/question4ea4e.png) - how can i do that?
<Moosers> and how do i reach to terminal?
<TJ-> Sagenth: Not unless its a server
<bekks> captine: you could use netcat.
<Sagenth> It is not. So reboot and setup ssh then sleep, wake up and test ssh?
<TJ-> Sagenth: yes
<Sagenth> alright.. here goes
<bekks> Moosers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<Sagenth> don't suppose you've got the instructions on how to set it up
<Afflicto[ubuntu]> Ok so I removed lampp and installed the other thing by reading on ubuntu ApacheMysqlPhp page. I did /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and it fails to bind to port\domain or something. It seems xampp processes are still running? if so how can I absolutely destroy all the processes related? thansk in advance.
<galbi> ciao
<galbi> !list
<ubottu> galbi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<captine> bekks, googling it now. thanks for the suggestion
<Moosers> thxs for help. I will try what u said
<Knight7> s is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If   │ adante
<Knight7>                           | you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a         │ AdedioR
<devilz> i am not able to connect to wireless network through my wubi can anyone help me plz
<jackk> Hello, can someone tell me if this Linux has flash preinstalled? I am a huge fan of porn and would like to know.
<cfhowlett> devilz: what wifi card do you have?
<hipitihop> can someone point me at a reference about backporting kernel changes, I'm trying to get 10.04 with more recent kernel so that it detects my SSD
<devilz> cfhowlett: i have realtek rtl8101
<devilz> cfhowlett: i have realtek rtl8101e*
<cfhowlett> devilz: ah.  I've been forced to develop some expertise with broadcom but not realtek.  ask again in channel and, as always ...
<cfhowlett> !patience|devilz
<ubottu> devilz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<devilz> i am not able to connect to wireless network through my wubi can anyone help me plz
<Guest43513> I have a problem when trying to log in to x using one of my accounts i get "failed to load session ubuntu-2d" but it works perfectly with all accounts exept one is there a way to reset this ?
<devilz> i guess i have some driver issues for my lan car so i downloaded drivers from http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<devilz> lan card*
<devilz> still not working
<MonkeyDust> devilz  wubi :(
<Dr_Willis> you did install them.. not just dwnloaded them... ;)
<devilz> dr_willis : yeh i installed them too :P
<cfhowlett> devilz: side note: wubi is for TESTING ubuntu.  It is NOT a permanent installation solution = so sayeth the wubi developers.
<Dr_Willis> id test the card in 12.10 it may be fixed in the next release/kernel updates
<devilz> i have 12.10.
<Dr_Willis> nothing is more permenant than a tempaory fix...
<Dr_Willis> devilz: yiu are using 12.10 now?
<devilz> cfhowlett: i was having hard times installing ubuntu alongside windows. so i shifted to wubi :(
<devilz> Dr_Willis : yes :) i upgraded
<devilz> but wifi not working :(
<delkin> My nvidia drivers aren't working well... startx gives this output: "NVIDIA: API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 280.13, but this nvidia driver component has version 304.37. Please make sure that kernel module and all NVidia driver components have the same version." How am I gonna do that?
<bekks> Isnt wubi the worst solution possible?
<cfhowlett> devilz: understood, however ... "Expect unforeseen consequences."
<Dr_Willis> it suggest trying a clean 12.10. install. no wubi
<devilz> cfhowlett : like?
<Dr_Willis> delkin: you used the drivers from the nvidia site?
<cfhowlett> devilz: it's wubi.  anything could happen.  Perhaps virtualbox would suit you better.
<devilz> virtualbox is better than wubi ?? :P
<Dr_Willis> devilz: id say yes it is...
<delkin> Dr_Willis: Yes, I downloaded the latest version of the NVIDIA*.sh and run it throught the console. Ever since, I just see my lovely black console
<Dr_Willis> or a full install to a flashdrive
<bekks> devilz: virtualbox is a virtualization solution, while wubi is a windows-based ubuntu installation method.
<cfhowlett> devilz: better?  no.  different parameters, different outcomes, but virtualbox will NOT break your system.  also, if you've got a working network on your host, windows in your case, virtual box will pickup the network connection.
<Dr_Willis> delkin: reinstall them each time rhe kernel gets updated...
<delkin> Dr_Willis: What can I do to have X working again?
<Dr_Willis> delkin: reinstall those drivers......
<devilz> cfhowlett: what about vmware?
<Dr_Willis> or stop using them and use the ones from the repos delkin
<bekks> devilz: You have to buy it.
<cfhowlett> devilz: I've never used it, but it seems to be as well regarded as virtualbox ...
<delkin> Dr_Willis: How can I use the drivers from repos again?
<Dr_Willis> delkin: unistall the .run driveres. reinstall nvidia-current
<devilz> kk. But i think the problem is that ubuntu don;t have drivers for my lan card by dafault
<devilz> so how wud complete 12.10 ubuntu will have them?
<devilz> if wubi don;t have those
 * chuyizi is away: Away
<delkin> Dr_Willis: How do I uninstall the .run drivers?
<Dr_Willis> delkin: no idea check the nvidia .run driver docs
<bekks> devilz: IIRC the RTL8101 is supported by Ubuntu.
 * chuyizi is back (gone 00:00:31)
<Myrtti> chuyizi: please turn that off on this channel
<Dr_Willis> delkin: ther may have a uninstall option
<Sagenth> TJ- that was a good suggestion, as it turns out.. my system is simply not waking up. It is not on the network because my ssh session worked before putting it to sleep. I woke it up and tested a few times and all tests timed out
<delkin> Dr_Willis: gonna check it
<cloudgeek> how we can use or install command line version of the goldendict
<bekks> devilz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek
<Sagenth> Okay TJ is not here anymore
<Person> I can't boot from my drive, I mounted the drive in the Live CD, and my files are here, but I think the OS is messed up. I crashed during an update. How can I fix this?
<delkin> Dr_Willis: gonna reboot, brb
<bekks> Person: Whats the error message you get when trying to boot from your drive?
<Person> asks for bootarg
<cfhowlett> Person: if you have separate /home, I'd say reinstall ... AFTER you checksum you iso.
<Person> I only have 2 partisions and one is a swap
<pela> lek
<Person> So I'm guessing I dont have a seperate /home
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek: goldendict is in the universe repo.  Enable that and it should show in Software Center or use the cli
<Moosers> Heya again
<bekks> Person: Could you please give a full error message when trying to boot from your drive in a pastebin?
<bekks> !paste | Person
<ubottu> Person: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Moosers> bekks: creating username didnt work
<Sagenth> I've got a problem. I put my computer to sleep, and when I wake it up it I've got a black screen no USB activity and no network connection. Can't ssh to the box. Yet it does wake up, it just doesn't do it right or something. I ran a memory test a week ago to try and fix this issue and found there is no problems with any my memory sticks
<cfhowlett> Person: looks like ..
<Person> bekks this is my only terminal
<bekks> Moosers: "didnt work" isnt a valid problem description.
<qwd> This tells me to copy over the icon to the Unity launcher, how do I do that? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773598 (Step 2 under " Using the Script")
<Person> should I write it down then type it?
<bekks> Person: Correct.
<bekks> Person: In a pastebin please.
<Person> k be back in a while folks
<Dr_Willis> qwd drag/drop     the .desktop file onto the launcher panel
<Person> bekks: would something like target file does not have sbin edit mean someting to you?
<Person> *something
<Moosers> bekks:  sorry let me state my problem again. I had a very clean Ubuntu 12.04 LTS then I tried to use OpenBox. I went "Logout" then Choose OpenBox. This user login window popup. Then a dark (gray) screen and nothing more.
<qwd> Dr_Willis: I don't have a .desktop file in that folder, at least not one that belongs to that
<Dr_Willis> qwd: drag the script or whatever over then perhaps.. or however you run it
<bekks> Person: That means, that your installation is entirely broken, since there is no /sbin anymore.
<Sagenth> I've got a problem. I put my computer to sleep, and when I wake it up it I've got a black screen no USB activity and no network connection. Can't ssh to the box. Yet it does wake up, it just doesn't do it right or something. I ran a memory test a week ago to try and fix this issue and found there is no problems with any my memory sticks
<bekks> Moosers: Did you reboot your box?
<qwd> Dr_Willis: Doh, I tried the exakt same thing a minute ago and it didn't work. Now it did. Thanks :)
<bekks> !patience | Sagenth
<ubottu> Sagenth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Person> bekks: is there any way to install over it and save my files and settings?
<cfhowlett> Person:  nope ... and THAT is why I have a dedicated /home
<Sagenth> I am searching right now, I've asked this question here before too. I've been on and off trying to fix this for a few weeks actually
<Moosers> box? I reebot the netbook it takes me to this Dual Boot screen, I can login windows normaly but not to ubuntu anymore. This new UserLogin popup appears and then this dark (gray) screen after I enter when I choose ubuntu in Dual Boot screen.
<Person> cfhowlett: I can see all my home files though still
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: :)
<cfhowlett> Person: copy and backup to USB.  New install will format that partition and wipe out all the current data.
<bekks> Person: No. Use a liveCD to backup everything you want to preserve.
<Person> use the back up app thing?
<bekks> Person: No.
<Dr_Willis> i just copy the files somewhere safe
<Dr_Willis> and use cloud storage ;)
<Moosers> bekks:  I reebot the netbook it takes me to this Dual Boot screen, I can login windows normaly but not to ubuntu anymore. This new UserLogin popup appears and then this dark (gray) screen after I enter when I choose ubuntu in Dual Boot screen.
<bekks> Moosers: Then dont enter the user credentials but change the session as you did before.
<Sagenth> Could somebody take a look at this, I am hoping somebody else understands what Post #30 means on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/989674?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989674 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 i386 does not reboot back Unity from suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<Corelmen> HEllo
<Person> says its backing up /media/long string of data/home now
<Moosers> bekks:  but there is no other thing on the screen I do not see anything else then this username popup. its just a little window that asking me for my password thats it
<Moosers> is it possible to boot in command line and change the sensation
<Corelmen> is there a command to see whats te systemp of ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> Moosers: editthe users .dmrc file is one way
<Moosers> Dr_Willis:  would u tell me more?
<bekks> I'd purge dlim and use gdm.
<bekks> *slim
<Dr_Willis> Moosers:  its a file you edit or rename to go back to defaults.. not a lot more to tell
<Corelmen> HOW TO SEE SYSTEM TEMP ON UBUNTU SERVER !!!!
<Corelmen> ?
<cfhowlett> !shout|corelman
<ubottu> corelman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Moosers> Dr_Willis:  would you tell me how to do it? Its my 3th day on Linux
<Dr_Willis> Moosers:  go to console, login, use nano to edit the file. or just rename it. mv .dmrc dmrc.old
<Person> the install disc saw the old os and tried to upgrade it!
<Person> but it failed?
<Person> now it cant see it
<Dr_Willis> dmrc saves your last selected login session. no file = uses the system default.
<bekks> Person: Expected.
<Sagenth> pci=noacpi any idea where I would make this change?
<bekks> Person: Did you create a backup of the files you wanted to preserve?
<Person> The disc had errors
<qwd> Trying to send a file from my Ubuntu desktop to Nexus 7 via MTP. It's doing it at 60kb/s, is this normal?
<bekks> Person: Thats not an answer to my question.
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  if thats a kernel option /etc/default/grub
<Person> it is backing up now
<Moosers> Dr_Willis:  What do u mean with going to onsole? I am on Windows 7 now. Can I do the hange from here. Ist same netbook
<Person> getting another disc as well
<bekks> Person: You just said you cant see your files anymore - how can you back them up then?
<Sagenth> Dr_Willis, alright i will check into /etc/default/grub
<Person> bekks: I can see my files
<Dr_Willis> Moosers:  live cd, or usb, or boot linux to the console/text/recovery mode
<Person> I can't boot
<bekks> 0819 132604 < Person> now it cant see it
<Person> the install disc won't reconize the previous OS to upgrade
<Person> it still sees the files though
<Person> it was a bad disk
<bekks> Person: You cant do an upgrade on a broken installation. Expected behviour.
<Person> I have a good disk now but it wont see it again
<cfhowlett> Person: back up your data.  download and checksum a clean iso.  reinstall.
<Person> But it saw it once? If it sees it again could it try to install over?
<cfhowlett> Person: CLEAN install is what I should have said.
<l3d> when does 10.04 stop being lts
<Person> or was that a fluke or error that it saw it before
<bekks> Person: Again: You cant upgrade a broken installtion.
<Person> k
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Sagenth> Dr_Willis, I opened that file but it doesn't have a pci line nor does it mention pci. So if it goes in here where do I put it?
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: kernel options are on a line that has 'quiet splash'  in it
<Moosers> Dr_Willis: can u please tell me the code that I will use to edit or rename it please so I boot and do it and come back here
<Sagenth> comma separated?
<l3d> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: could put it between those 2 words..
<Sagenth> What?
<Dr_Willis> Moosers:  i gave the command to mv it... mv = move
<aspire> Hello iam new in the ubuntuworld - where i can become chat-support in german?
<Sagenth> inbetween quiet splash?
<Dr_Willis> quiet pci=foo splash
<cfhowlett> !de|jaspire
<ubottu> jaspire: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Moosers> Dr_Willis:  this is all I will need to type there?
<aspire> danke, thank you
<Dr_Willis> rerun sudo update-grub  after editing thr filr Sagenth  ;)
<Sagenth> Why would I do that? wouldn't that mess up whatever quiet splash is there for?
<Sagenth> oh
<Sagenth> ok*
<l3d> another thought was  in the software center i see a app that i might like but it costs 19.99 was wondering I guess I cant due a quick try before I buy to make sure its what I am looking for
<Dr_Willis> those are all options passed to the kernel
<Sagenth> what is quiet splash for?
<Dr_Willis> Moosers:   mv .dmrc dmrc.old
<Dr_Willis> !bootcodes
<Dr_Willis> hmm. what is that factoid...
<Moosers> Dr_Willis:  ok let me try thank you
<MonkeyDust> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mirage91> :quit
<bekks> l3d: No.
<l3d> ok
<bekks> l3d: But you can search the web for more information about that app.
<l3d> ok
<Sagenth> Okay well did a bit of searching, regardless you're saying I have to put this between those two words or did you say that to show me that it doesn't matter where I put it
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> that line is all kernel options. so bteween, or at the end. i belive
<Dr_Willis> easier to tell people between the 2 ;)
<tacirus> Hello, Is it possible to force Nautilus at autostart to open certain folders in its tabs
<Dr_Willis> at autostart?
<tacirus> yup
<Dr_Willis> and you mean what by autostart......
<tacirus> I have it autolauncher
<tacirus> i mean at start-up
<tacirus> :)
<Dr_Willis> look at nautilus --help for options perhaps
<bogor> How to install ubuntu on a usb flash drive (aka pend drive). I searched and all talks about is livecd. I dont want livecd. I want a permanent user account with sudo previlieges and ability to store files in flash drive and save my configurations and should not be setting it up everytime i boot. Like language /keyboard layout etc.
<Sagenth> if I edit /etc/default/acpi-support will the changes take effect immediately?
<Dr_Willis> you mean at log-in?
<Dr_Willis> bogor: same as you do a normal hd. partition, install, be sure grub goes on the usb...
<bogor> Dr_willis, is it so simple. WOW you made my day.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> How can I see my internal IP from the terminal?
<Sagenth> Dr_Willis, will the changes in the grub file not take effect, even after a reboot unless I run sudo update-grub?
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  update-grub pplies the changes
<MonkeyDust> Afflicto-[ubuntu  ifconfig
<Sagenth> ok
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> MonkeyDust: thx x)
<MonkeyDust> Afflicto-[ubuntu  ifconfig|head -2
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  you can edit the grub menu at boot time to test one time changes
<Sagenth> How about the acpi-support file (/etc/default/acpi-support) I found another possible fix involving that file, will changes to it take effect immediately?
<bekks> Sagenth: No.
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  no idea.. id say beroot to be sure
<Sagenth> ok
<Dr_Willis> reboot
<Sagenth> time to save and reboot then
<bilel> hi, is there a simple way to avoid cronjobs being executed? during website upgrades for example
<rypervenche> bilel: Comment it out when running the upgrade.
<Sagenth> AHRG nothing I try works
<Sagenth> So the computer simply doesn't want to resume from sleep, any ideas?
<tomtomtom> i think i have set a restriction on download limit for update manager
<tomtomtom> can anyone here hlep me to remove it
<bilel> rypervenche: the issue is that there are a lot of lines, I'll have to comment each line it's not so good
<Knight7> status
<tomtomtom> who can help
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  Still around? Here Ive got some screenhots to give more idea about my problem.
<Dr_Willis> im on my phone so my websurfing is limited
<moosers> Oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> i dont even remember the problem  either. ;)
<moosers> then let me tell you what it says after I hit the code u told me
<moosers> I wrote; mv .dmrc dmrc.old and this is the result: mv: cannot stat `.dmrc': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> so like it says.. theres no .dmrc file in the current directory
<Dr_Willis> what directory are you in?
<moosers> I dont know
<Dr_Willis> the promot shows you..
<moosers> dev/sda/6 or 5
<Dr_Willis> pr the pwd command
<moosers> let me open the promot
<Dr_Willis>  .dmrc is in your users home directory
<moosers> I am now connected here with a different laptop
<Dr_Willis> it may be a good time to read a few bash beginnere guides
<moosers> ok i boot in to recovery mode then i cill open the promot there
<silverarrow> is anyone on a powerpc now?
<silverarrow> or near one
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow: i gave away my last powerpc imavdv
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  okay what I will type there to see what directory I am in
<silverarrow> darn
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  look at the prompt.. or type pwd
<Dr_Willis> linux on powerpc was way too flakey for me
<moosers> roo@chtsrl-VPCM13M1E:~#
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis:  I am hoping it will smooth out
<moosers> Dr_Willis: I will read alot after I survive my Ubuntu
<moosers> results of pwd: /root
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you are the root user? you want the .dmrc file in the users home
<Dr_Willis> so cd /home/yourusersname
<moosers> chtsrl is my username right
<Dr_Willis> then ls -l .dmrc    to see if its there
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  i doubt it. powerpc seems sort of dieing off.
<moosers> cd look smilar.
<moosers> Dr_Willis: what is my username?
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you tell me.. its whatever your username is on the system...
<Dr_Willis> you just said chtsrl
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis: maybe, but as long as IBM makes computers with the architacture it might live on
<moosers> sorry I type it wrong
<moosers> yeah now I am in
<moosers> let me do the next command
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  not even sure who/whats using them these days
<moosers> okay
<silverarrow> probably servers mostly
<silverarrow> and there are a lot still around
<moosers> -rw-r--r-- 1 chtsrl chtsrl 27 Aug 19 17:53 .dmrc
<Dr_Willis> id have to wonder why.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> moosers: so theres your file
<moosers> now its time to do mv .dmrc dmrc.old
<silverarrow> 	mine had lived in a closet for years though until fairly recently
<moosers> ?
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  so move it.. ;)
<moosers> mv: cannot move .dmrc' to dmrc.old': Read-only file system
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what moosers original problem was
<Dr_Willis> now thats interesting
<Dr_Willis> try sudo mv .dmrc dmrc.backup
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  I installed the openbox and Logout from ubuntu and tried to login to openbox then its gave me this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/imag3532.jpg/
<Ebolla> How do I convert a /dev/disk/by-id to a uuid?
<Dr_Willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<moosers> Which say "Enter password to unluck your login keyring"
<Ebolla> yeah that doesn't work Dr-Willis
<moosers> I do type my password then just a gray screen thats it
<Ebolla> That just tells you the /dev/sdXX and uuid but doesn't tell you the respective by-id
<moosers> same error with second code
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you can boot the system normally, then use alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console, login and move the file
<johnnyatomic> hello, i'm having trouble finding the libhid-dev pkg for 12.04, does it no longer exist in the repositories?
<Ebolla> How do I convert a /dev/disk/by-id to a uuid?  (blkid only shows /dev/sdxxx and uuid but not the by-id)
<becom33> I'm runing ubuntu 12.04 . and I just installed VGA driver NVIDIA . but the problem is in my settings it says Graphic : unknown
<Dr_Willis> the recovery mode mounts things read only by default i think
<moosers> what is fl?
<Dr_Willis> the f1 key....
<Dr_Willis> top left..
<moosers> ah
<moosers> F1 sorry
<moosers> i thought it was a L
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<Dr_Willis> becom33: installed how?
<Ebolla> How do I convert a /dev/disk/by-id to a uuid?  (blkid only shows /dev/sdxxx and uuid but not the by-id)
<Dr_Willis> moosers: alt-ctrl f1 through f6 = consoles, f7 = x display
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  I am in grub> command line now
<Dr_Willis> i thought the id was the uuid ;)
<moosers> this is not what u wanted right?
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you need to boot to the login     screen
<moosers> When I boot the Dual Boot screen comes up
<moosers> where I chose ubuntu or Windows
<Ebolla> Dr_willis:  Sadly they're not.   And VMWare uses the by-id to list the drives instead of the uuid.
<howardgrigg> hey guys, I'm about to install my first home server running ubuntu server - does anyone have any cool/useful utilities that I should load on there?
<moosers> shall i hit ctrl+alt+1 after I hit ubuntu?
<johnnyatomic> hello, i'm having trouble finding the libhid-dev pkg for 12.04, does it no longer exist in the repositories?
<Ebolla> howardgrigg:  iotop and ntop.   One shows your IOs and their usage and the other shows network usage.   Nice if you're experiencing bad performance on shares.
<moosers> yeah I think I am there
<becom33> Dr_Willis, using Additional Drivers
<marun> i have a web server running on port 8009 on testbox1 in my local network. I want to forward web traffic from 80 port coming from internet to 8009 of testbox1. How do i do that?
<moosers> its ask me chtsrl-VPCM13M1E login:
<howardgrigg> Ebolla, cool I'll check them out
<moosers> shall i type my password?
<Dr_Willis> user name, then password...
<moosers> yeah I am now in
<moosers> let me try
<moosers> shall i go in to home/chtsrl/ first?
<cairne> I use Ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop and I like it a lot, however my old laptop run Fedora LXDE pretty good last time I tried ubuntu on laptop performance suffered even in 2d. Is there a really lightweight distro of ubuntu? something that doesnt require more then 256 mb or ram?
<Ebolla> Dr_Willis:  For future reference incase anyone else asks.    ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ will tell you which by-id = which /dev/sdxx
<johnnyatomic> marun: you have to utilize nat (network address translation) and some basic routing. i use iptables to do that.
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  look at your prompt.. or pwd output
<MonkeyDust> !mini > cairne
<ubottu> cairne, please see my private message
<moosers> yeah i thing i am done now Dr_Willis  no error this time
<Dr_Willis> Ebolla: i was looking at that.. figured you wae complex answer
<cairne> ubottu: sorry new to irc how do I see private messages?
<ubottu> cairne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moosers> what is next?
<becom33> Dr_Willis, :
<Dr_Willis> Ebolla:  im not even sure why you would want the id. ;)
<marun> johnnyatomic: I tried to open 80 port on my router, but it is not opening to public. the router runs a webserver on 80 port. May be it is conflicting?
<Ebolla> Dr_Willis:  I like to follow KISS ;)     VMWare uses by-id instead of /dev or uuid when adding HDD's.
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  i said alt-ctrl-f7 gets back to x
<Ebolla> Dr_Willis:  Of course I just found out VMWare has a 2TB limit /sigh.  So now to find a new way to add in the raid ;(
<Dr_Willis> moosers: so see if it works
<Dr_Willis> Ebolla:  ;) i dont use vmware, or raids..
<moosers> it took me the same password popup screen
<Dr_Willis> i keep it really simple
<moosers> I hit the password then nothing happen again. gray screen
<johnnyatomic> marun: if you're using a dedicated dsl router or something like that, you should be able to use ip forwarding to forward your external port 80 to an internal ip address.
<Ebolla> Dr_Willis:  I use R6 just for improved performance and some data redundancy.   And the reason for VMware is Win7 and WHS 2011 don't like to use my nic.  They load the drivers fine but won't let it access the network.
<cairne> MonkeyDust: So is mini a light weight version of Ubuntu or just a smaller image?
<johnnyatomic> marun: the case i was talking about (NAT and iptables) uses a computer to do the routing.
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  sounds like unity is confused or broken
<moosers> how can I create a bootable USB and fix broken files recover it? or recover to an early date like yesterday
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you installed what exactly?
<Ebolla> moosers:  Are you not getting the unity desktop?  I had the same problem.  At the password screen click the little ubuntu button and select Unity 2D
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<becom33> I'm runing ubuntu 12.04 . and I just installed VGA driver NVIDIA . but the problem is in my settings it says Graphic : unknown
<Ebolla> becom33:  Did you load the restricted driver?
<becom33> what are restricted driver
<moosers> I installed the openbox but never user. I was gonna open Ubuntu2d then I saw the openbox there. and Hit it instead Ubuntu2D then this  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/imag3532.jpg/ came up now. nothing else
<becom33> Ebolla,
<MonkeyDust> cairne  it ets you choose the packages you want, so you can keep it as lightweight as you like
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  right click on the desktop shows any menus?
<MonkeyDust> lets*
<Ebolla> becom33:  click on the gear with wrench.  System Settings.  Then click on Additional Drivers
<moosers> yeah
<Ebolla> moosers:  Are you not getting the unity desktop?  I had the same problem.  At the password screen click the little ubuntu button and select Unity 2D
<Dr_Willis> moosers: menu shows what?
<moosers> Terminal emulator, Web Browser, Desktps, ObConf, Reconfigure, Restar, Exit
<becom33> Ebolla, yes thats how I installed my Nvidia Drivers
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  you are using openbox then....
<moosers> how do I change it to Ubuntu?
<johnnyatomic> i'm unable to find libhid-dev anywhere, i need it for an include/hid.h file. I'm pretty sure it was in the repositories before but now, it's not. Any ideas about how I may find it?
<Ebolla> becom33:  Where does it say unknown on the graphics?
<Dr_Willis> select ubuntu at the login screen
<becom33> Ebolla, in system settings > details
<Dr_Willis> the system default is now openbox it seems
<moosers> where is login screen
<becom33> plus what happening to that wave effect in windows . is it disabled in gnome 3 ?
<Ebolla> becom33:  I think that is an ubuntu bug.  I have that as well but the graphics work just fine.
<Dr_Willis> moosers: did you turn on autologin when you installed?
<becom33> :/
<marun> johnnyatomic: my router is not allowing port 80 through public
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  did nothing just the sudo download and install via terminal.
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  if you select logout.. it goes back to the lightdm login screen
<Dr_Willis> or 'sudo service lightdm restart' to force x to close and go back to lightdm
<moosers> There is no LogOut. You mean Exit?
<moosers> god!!!!
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  time to 'think'.. exit makes sence.. to me
<jiechic> jiechic
<moosers> I chose exit now I am in that login screen where can i choose ubuntu! got it took like 3 hours. Dr_Willis I dont know how to thank you. you keep helping me after all hours with all my dump questions thank you
<namoamitabuddha> How can I detect which type my CD-ROM is?
<Dr_Willis> moosers: all you had to do was exit and select the item.. and if you dont see that screen at bootup then YES you did turn on autologin during the install
<Dr_Willis> they really need to remove that autologin option during the install.. it confuses to many beginners
<moosers> how can i uninstall the OpenBox?
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  package manager tools.. but why bother
<i7c> 1st question: i installed ubuntu server on my old netbook. when i close the lid this process goes CRAZY with 100% cpu: 14.#openvpn │ Dr_Willis | moosers: did you turn on autologin when you installed?
<Dr_Willis> you installed it.. so try it out. ;0
<i7c> sorry for that
<Dr_Willis> heh
<moosers> Dr but there was nothing on the screen just a right click menu
<i7c> "/etc/acpi/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket"  <<--- this is the process
<Ebolla> Dr_Willis:  It wouldn't be a problem if they would have autologin use Unity 2D ;)
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  thats openbox.....
<moosers> jesus
<moosers> i will try lxde
<tech1> is there a command to show a list of monospace fonts? like "fc-list" but only returning monospace fonts?
<Dr_Willis> what did you expect from openbox?
<Dr_Willis> ;) its just a window manager
<Dr_Willis> not a desktop
<moosers> I thought it was something like ubuntu with less graphic
<Dr_Willis> thats lxde
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  yeah I know, You said its faster then Unity and lighter
<Dr_Willis> install the lubuntu-desktop package  for a lighter DESKTOP
<moosers> I will try to install lxde and will try to use compiz with it.
<Dr_Willis> openbox is a WINDOW MANAGER used by lubuntu/lxde
<KM0201> i used to like Lubuntu.. but it's gotten kinda buggy IMO... ended up back at Unity, and frankly, its kind of grown on me.
<Dr_Willis> unity is gaining a lot of neat features
<moosers> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dektop ?
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  u dont recommend to load lxde ?
<Dr_Willis> moosers: lubuntu is the full desktop that uses lxde
<KM0201> moosers: whats the specs of your pc?
<Dr_Willis> and you may want to turn off the autologin feature of lightdm
<moosers> lubuntu-desktop package what is this? a window manager or a desktop envrm?
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<Dr_Willis> openbox is a WINDOW MANAGER used by lubuntu/lxde
<Dr_Willis> install the lubuntu-desktop package  for a lighter DESKTOP
<bros2106> how do I register my IRC nickname?
<MonkeyDust> moosers  openbox is a *part* of lubuntu
<moosers> KM0201:  Memory: 990.6 MiB | Processor Intel IGDx86/MMX/SSE2 | OS tyep: 32-bit | Disk 169.9GB
<BluesKaj> !register | bros2106
<ubottu> bros2106: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mueddib> bros2106, /msg nickserv register password e-mail
<KM0201> moosers: you'd probably want to use lxde w/ only 1gig of ram.. .at least in my opinion
<moosers> yeah this was what I was asking Dr_Willis if this is a good idea
<moosers> sudo apt-get install lxde
<bros2106> tks
<moosers> i think this is all i need to do
<KM0201> moosers: i think you'd just install lubuntu-desktop...
<KM0201> moosers: or just download the lubuntu ISO, and boot it from a USB/CD
<moosers> yeah this is what Dr_Willis trying to explain me. sorry Dr_Willis
<moosers> KM0201:  can I donwload lubuntu-desktop from ubuntu software center?
<KM0201> moosers: yes
<MonkeyDust> moosers  yes, or the package lxde
<KM0201> i think if he wants the full desktop environment, he'd want lubuntu-desktop
<moosers> ok searching for "lubuntu-desktop"
<moosers> Found it: Lubuntu Desktop Environment
<MonkeyDust> always more than one choice
<moosers> Will I able to use "Compiz" on it?
<Dr_Willis> your apt-get command would install the same thing..
<Dr_Willis> why would you want to?
<moosers> sudo apt-get install lxde is the same thing with lubuntu-desktop ?
<johnnyatomic> i'm unable to find libhid-dev anywhere, i need it for an include/hid.h file. I'm pretty sure it was in the repositories before but now, it's not. any ideas about how i may find it?
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  lubuntu-desktop is lxde+MOAR stuff
<Ebolla> Anyone here use VMware?
<johnnyatomic> ll
<kkfoss> hello, i have a thinkpad and i used to properly share my internet connection through an adhoc wifi connection. I just formatted the system and again setup a wifi adhoc, but now while other computers can detect and connect to my adhoc wifi connection, internet is not getting shared.  I am using Ubuntu 12.04.  What am I doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> !isc
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Ebolla> kkfoss:  Did you bridge the wireless to the device giving the laptop internet access?
<i7c> on my netbook (ubuntu server 12.04) acpid goes crazy when i close the lid... how can i change that?
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  Compiz wave effect is the reason I change from windows to linux
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  then use unity. not lxde
<kkfoss> Ebolla: i don't know.  lst time I just created a new adhoc connection after starting my 3g data card.  it was working perfectly, I did not do any thing special.  this time too I did the same thing but it does not work.
<moosers> Dr_Willis: why?
<Dr_Willis> changeing os's for eyecandy.. is a little silly. ;)
<MonkeyDust> any reason is good enough ;)
<Dr_Willis> you want eyecandy.. thats NOT what lxde is about
<Ebolla> kkfoss:  Try the link that Dr_Willis gave you.    !ics
<Ebolla> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<moosers> Well lighter and cleaner code is there reason. Compiz proves that clean coding
<Dr_Willis> compiz is often not very 'clean'
<kkfoss> Ebolla: i had already read it since i got that result from google.  But it did not work for me.
<moosers> Dr_Willis:  Cant I use Compiz in lxde ?
<kkfoss> Ebolla: i knew it won't yet tryed.  the simple reason is that it does not work as it did before
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  install kubuntu-desktop if you want to try out other desktops
<Dr_Willis> moosers:  sort of pointless to try to put compiz in lxde..
<moosers> But its cool
<Dr_Willis> like raceing scripes and spoilers and airdams on a pinto
<moosers> windows users getting shocked when windows are moving
<Dr_Willis> you should learn the basics of unity first i think...
<kkfoss> Ebolla: any other suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<moosers> like?
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ebolla> kkfoss:  Not sure what to tell you then.  I am using bonding so I don't get the normal network devices screen anymore.
<KuuHaHa> Hi
<KuuHaHa> Hi
<KuuHaHa> Is there a bot
<Dr_Willis> yes..
<Ebolla> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> KuuHaHa  and it's a she
<Dr_Willis> Fembots
<KuuHaHa> Thank
<moosers> Dr_Willis: for this kind of specs ubuntu works a little slow, almost slow as windows 7  Memory: 990.6 MiB | Processor Intel IGDx86/MMX/SSE2 | OS tyep: 32-bit | Disk 169.9GB
<moosers> thats why I am not happy with ubuntu. There may some settings to make it faster maybe dunno. this is why i need lxde instad of unity
<Dr_Willis> sounds faster then my netbook.. and my netbook runs unity fine
<ciru74> ciao
<Dr_Willis> you want eyecandy or speed?
<KuuHaHa> Sorry how to command to private chat?
<Dr_Willis> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ebolla> moosers:  try netrunner.  It is a flavor of Ubuntu that is suppose to be a bit more streamlined if memory servers.
<Dr_Willis> speec = lubuntu, eyecandy = ubuntu, or kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> speed ;)
<moosers> Kubuntu also looking good as ubuntu?
<moosers> is it uses Unity?
<Dr_Willis> try it on a live cd and decide..
<ciru74> conan
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu = kde
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<KuuHaHa> Moosers: for me ubuntu with gnome it classic
<KuuHaHa> Ubottu: !
<MonkeyDust> moosers  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<morning> Problem: "Wireless is disabled by hardware switch." Even though the switch is on. Doesn't seem to be a hardware issue, since the switch does affect the display of "hardlock on" with "rfkill list." (Nonetheless, I'm having a hardware guy come in tomorrow.) Tried: reboot. Tried: "rfkill unblock all." Tried: "Fn-F5." Tried: disconnect battery & AC, press power button several times to discharge." Anything else I can try?
<KuuHaHa> !
<KuuHaHa> !not
<morning> I've asked a question, but now I'm being called to leave, so I won't be able to check in further today. Apologies.
<yeahbwoi> hello
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi everybody. I downloaded Kega Fusion, a Mega Drive emulator, which was in a tar.gz archive.
<Fluid_Mantis> I've extracted it.
<yeahbwoi> is it possible to install ubuntu on a 2x2 tbyte raid 0 without efi (this machine has bios)
<Fluid_Mantis> Apparently it can be opened easily as an executable.
<Fluid_Mantis> And I have checked and seen that it is specified to be opened as an executable in the properties.
<Fluid_Mantis> But when I try to open it nothing happens.
<savio> hello
<Ebolla> yeahbwoi:  Yes if you use the live CD.  It should auto load the raid controller drivers.
<yeahbwoi> Ebolla, i run intel software raid (fake raid)
<pabloh> how do you disable the extra tty at ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> yeahbwoi: Try using the alternate CD. Desktop CDs have no support for softraids, if I recall right.
<Jayflux> hey guys, im looking for packages (just downloaded ubuntu server). How do I find out which one of these I am: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> !apt | Jayflux
<ubottu> Jayflux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Jayflux> or are they just different repos
<yeahbwoi> theadmin, ill try that since my grub installation fails all the time :(
<Jayflux> thanks theadmin
<Fluid_Mantis> Also, is it possible that unlike Windows, Ubuntu 64-bit isn't as compatible with 32-bit programs?
<theadmin> Fluid_Mantis: It's not.
<theadmin> Fluid_Mantis: Well, unless you have all the multilibs set up. Use "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" to get compatibility.
<Fluid_Mantis> theadmin: So are you saying that if I install multilibs I may be able to run Kega Fusion?
<theadmin> !find kega
<ubottu> File kega found in scilab-scimax, stormbaancoureur-data
<Dr_Willis> no idea what kega is
<Fluid_Mantis> I could swear I already searched for that.
<Fluid_Mantis> It's a Mega Drive emulator.
<Fluid_Mantis> Or Genesis, to the Americans here.
<theadmin> Fluid_Mantis: Eh...I would search for a Debian package (or a PPA) instead.
<Dr_Willis> some emulators use x386 assembly code.. and may not work on 64bit
<theadmin> Fluid_Mantis: But yeah, you might be able to do it with the 32-bit libs
<Dr_Willis> there are numerous emulators for 64bit
<Dr_Willis> not all are in the default repos any more
<teklord> I cannot boot Ubuntu from a USB due to a bad hard drive.  The bad drive is the entire reason I am trying to boot from USB.   I am getting a udevd/blkid error, and Ubuntu hangs at the loading screen, followed by a 120 second timeout.
<teklord> Help
<Dr_Willis> or use wine to run the windows version
<Fluid_Mantis> http://segaretro.org/Kega_Fusion
<Dr_Willis> teklord: unplug the hd?
<Fluid_Mantis> Yeah, I might try Wine.
<teklord> Dr_Willis: I shoudlnt have to, and its a damn netbook -- not easy to do.
<Fluid_Mantis> But I'll install those libs.
<teklord> Why the hell does Ubuntu hang on a hard drive THAT I DONT EVEN WANT TO USE?
<teklord> It shouldnt even try to audit for that drive until I ask it to./
<Dr_Willis> its scanning the system/hardware ..
<MonkeyDust> teklord  a computer does not do what you want, it does what you tell it to do
<teklord> So, are you saying that Ubuntu wont work with a box that has a faulty drive?  That is absurd
<teklord> I use Arch/Debian, and I never have this problem, and be assured, this is a technical problem.
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> I have now installed apache2, mysql, php and phpmyadmin it's all working fine now but I need to change permission on /home/dvs/public_html folder so my IDE can read\write to it. How do I do that? the owner of the directory is "root".
<teklord> MonkeyDust: it does what I tell it to?  Ubuntu is doing stuff I didnt tell it to do
<savio> Afflicto-[ubuntu, use chown
<savio> with sudo
<savio> sudo chown
<MonkeyDust> teklord  a computer doesnt *think*, it's a calculator, a machine
<teklord> How the hell am I supposed to even use Ubuntu from a USB is it wont get past this udevd error?
<teklord> MonkeyDust: thanks for the speudo-educational nonsense, Im not here to be lectured about what computers are.  I asked a very specific question.
<Dr_Willis> may be some bootcodes to tell it to not scan/look for the hd
<teklord> Dr_Willis: please elaborate.
<Dr_Willis> 1boot
<Dr_Willis> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> savio: I'm reading on "man chown" but I'm not sure what to do :P
<Dr_Willis> may be some boot options.
<teklord> Dr_Willis: dont just wave a bot-hand at me, that link will not solve this problem.
<Fluid_Mantis> theadmin: Now it's running, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> teklord: reading the link may.. have a nice day.
<savio> Afflicto-[ubuntu, what actually you want
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<teklord> Well well, another Ubuntu-fail.  No wonder everyone talks shit about this channel and how useless it's catalysts are.
<savio> what's happening
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> savio: nvm I got it to work I did chown dvs /home/dvs/public_html :P
<savio> again netsplit
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> savio: was just afraid mysql or apache would stop working but it's working fine :P
<savio> Afflicto-[ubuntu, fine or you can just   change the permission by using chmod
<Dr_Willis> point to information.. get yelled at... joys..
<savio> instead of changing owner
<Sagenth> Cannot resume from suspend, computer turns back on and fans start up but that is it. No network connectivity, no USB activity, no video output. I need help, I am at my wits end on this one.
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth: one of the many reasons i never use suspend. ;()   that and my 10 sec boot times
<SDX> Ubuntu 12.10 will have GIMP 2.8 in its repositories, right?
<Dr_Willis> Sagenth:  you could try hibernating instead - but it may be just as flakey
<Dr_Willis> SDX: if not th3res allways the ppas
<Sagenth> I use my computer as an extension of my windows computer, but I don't always need it to be turned on. I just keep my applications open etc etc I've got reasons for suspending
<Sagenth> I would prefer to just fix the suspend
<SDX> Dr_Willis: I tried the PPA on my current 12.4 install.  It broke the qtcore package.
<Dr_Willis> gimp dosent use qt  as far as i know..
<Dr_Willis> unless they did a major rewrite
<SDX> That's the only thing I can think of that could've broken a package.
<SDX> Everything else I installed was from the repos.
<SDX> Not to mention that the package was working before I tried the PPA and wasn't afterwards.  But I digress...
<silverarrow> anyone on ppc?
<Dr_Willis> still looking? ;)
<Guest32715> #list
<Dr_Willis> you could state the question about it.
<Evydderr> Hey What the best file sync app. i got a ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> Evydderr: depends on the details.  rsync is commonly used
<Evydderr> all the Development pccs are using Windows for game devlopmen
<Guest32715> please help with aircrack..... using ar9285 and ubuntu apgrated to 12.04 lst
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis: yes
<silverarrow> I have a testpage for java based Bank ID, that immediately crashes on powerpc, in firefox
<silverarrow> I wondered if anyone with ppc was will to open the page on the site
<truexfan81> any idea why my ethernet would not work in 12.04, when it was used for the netinstall? seems strange to me
<Guest32715> please help with aircrack..... using ar9285 and ubuntu apgrated to 12.04 lst
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81: could be theres 2 or more  modules/drivers for it. and the installed system is trying the other one.
<truexfan81> i used the 12.04 minimal iso to install
<Dr_Willis> !details | Guest32715
<ubottu> Guest32715: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81: see what module the minimal used.. compare to what the installd version is trying to use
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: i have no idea what the installer used
<Dr_Willis> boot it up again and look
<Dr_Willis> what is the nic exactly?
<truexfan81> it doesn't say, it just auto detects the network devices and gives me the option to use the ethernet or wifi, i told it to use the ethernet
<Dr_Willis> lsmod = shows what modules are loaded
<truexfan81> it is a Realtek
<Dr_Willis> dmesg may give some info also
<Dr_Willis> lspci  should show some info also
<truexfan81> i'm gonna get on here from the netbook so i can copy/paste
<Guest32715> sorry for my english, im working in ubuntu 12.04 lst  upgrated from 10.04   when i was working my aircrack in 10.04  the aircrack worked good, but when i upgrated to 12.04 , when i try to attak with the aireplay  show this: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel
<tf81_netbook> Dr_Willis: from lspci :
<tf81_netbook> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Guest32715> USING ar9285
<zykotick9> truexfan81: even if you find out what driver you need - from mini (aka netinstall) there is little to nothing you can do about it...  if the driver isn't present you might be outta luck for netinstall
<tf81_netbook> well since the Atheros wifi works, it seems like i should be able to install the correct driver on here
<zykotick9> tf81_netbook: installing ANYTHING on netinstall is difficult to impossible...
<zykotick9> tf81_netbook: almost no tools on mini
<Guest32715> i have been searching for compat-wireless2.6.30
<Guest32715> but i cant find it
<tf81_netbook> what tools would i need?
<superfabbb> hi, when i load an ELF 32-bit LSB executable, what folders in ubuntu are modificated?
<tf81_netbook> jockey doesn't find any proprietary drivers, so i figure i should be able to find something in synaptic
<satish> hi
<satish> hello
<tf81_netbook> zykotick9: if nothing else i can build from source if i need to
<zykotick9> tf81_netbook: on the mini?  good luck with that (the tools i suggested where missing)
<theadmin> tf81_netbook: Installing drivers is the simpliest with the jockey tool.
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/jockey-text
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/jockey-text found in jockey-common
<KuuHaHa> #
<tf81_netbook> yeah jockey finds nothing
<KuuHaHa> !develop ubuntu
<superfabbb> hi, when i load an ELF 32-bit LSB executable, what folders in ubuntu are modificated?
<Dr_Willis> superfabbb: clarify what you mean
<superfabbb> i've done an error, how can i clean?
<Dr_Willis> superfabbb: clarify what you mean........
<tf81_netbook> this is really confusing, the network manager shows the nic's mac address and shows it as eth0, but it doesn't connect
<MonkeyDust> superfabbb  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<i7c> on my netbook (ubuntu server 12.04) acpid goes crazy when i close the lid... how can i change that? i checked /etc/acpid/events/   and there is no file called lid... any suggestions?
<superfabbb> ok, i've downloaded pcsx2, i've uncompressed it and i've load pcsx2, how can i remove it and his temporany files?
<mooser> I tried lubuntu and openbox UBUNTU is absolutely the winner
<Dr_Willis> superfabbb: delete the files you decompressed, or did it have some installer script?
<mooser> They are only spending lower CPU and RAM usage when you do nothing with them. Browsering or any other program use gives u same pain for RAM and CPU
<superfabbb> yes, it have a installer script
<superfabbb> it has
<Dr_Willis> mooser: the browser uses more cpu then the gui.. thats not uncommon
<mooser> Dr_Willis:  You were absolutely right...
<Dr_Willis> superfabbb: check its docs. it may have an ununstall option
<Dr_Willis> the point of a light gui is to save resources for the apps mooser
<mooser> Dr_Willis:  I will read some pages for faster Ubuntu. Startup applications was a good start for me.
<Sagenth> how do I change power management stuff like the discs shutting off
<Dr_Willis> my ubuntu boots to the desktop in like 12 sec..
<Atlantic777> lubuntu 12.04 on machine with sis graphics fails to run graphics mode. I've tried to blacklist b43 and disabled apic, acpi, modeset etc. Any other ideas?
<mooser> Mine for 7
<Dr_Willis> sis is perhaps the worst video card chipset when it comes to linux support
<Dr_Willis> Atlantic777: determine the exact chipset, and check the forums and askubuntu.com perhaps
<Atlantic777> Dr_Willis: yes, I know. I'm using radeon cards but I would like to get this machine to work.
<mooser> Dr_Willis:  Do you use Launcher menu left of the screen? I more like it where it was in task bar on the top as a drop down menu in GNOME
<Dr_Willis> mooser: unity uses the left launcher panel. add a dock if you want. there are some 'indicator-applets' to add the classic type menus  to the top right.
<Dr_Willis> and i recall some app to add a different menu to the panel. but i forget its name
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has a list of indicator applets
<mooser> let me check
<Dr_Willis> omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites also list other applets, and classic menu tools
<Dr_Willis> i basically use unitys default setup
<langhun> hi
<stratoka> hi guys, im repartitioning my disk, i just want to know if I should format as fat32 or ntfs my storage partition?
<Sagenth> Can anybody tell me where to manage power options for the HDD
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you are storeing stratoka
<Dr_Willis> not m uch reason for fat32 these days
<zzuper> stratoka, ext3
<stratoka> so neither way fat?
<Dr_Willis> i can think of no reason for fat32
<stratoka> ok, thanks guys
<stratoka> im off now, by all
<afflicto[ubuntu]> So I just went to localhost/test.php and it works fine. Went and created a folder then went to localhost/folder/index.php and it throws 403 forbidden. What's wrong?
<tf81_netbook> i fixed it, am now online with the nic
<truexfan81> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<tf81_netbook> changed managed=false to managed=true
<tf81_netbook> rebooted, and it connects using the nic
<Dr_Willis> wonder why it was false
<tf81_netbook> no idea, sagir3 tells me he had to do that when he tried ubuntu minimal, so apparently its set to that by default
<bond_> hello
<Dr_Willis> never used  inimal. ;)
<tf81_netbook> i like it, loads much faster on my acer aoa150 :)
<bond_> i just installed 12.04 using the alternate cd. does it come without a desktop environment by default or why do i only see a blinking cursor on terminal 7
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | bond_
<ubottu> bond_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> alt. cd installs same desktop as the desktop cd.
<Dr_Willis> bond_: whats the video card?
<superfabbb> dr willis i'm not able to remove totally it, :(
<bond_> Dr_Willis: nvidia gtx 460 on pcie and intel hd 2000 in cpu
<Dr_Willis> bond_:  a dual gpu optimus thing?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<om26er> how do i move window buttons in precise ? somehow they went to the right side
<Tetracomm> What is the Wine channel?
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<theadmin> Tetracomm: #winehq
<bond_> Dr_Willis: no real dual gpu setup. i wanna use only my nvidia gpu
<Dr_Willis> bond_: install the nvidia-current package, or run jockey-text from a console perhaps
<Dr_Willis> disable the intel in the bios.
<Dr_Willis> !controls | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<om26er> Dr_Willis, ehm, i know that. but the opposite happened for . I logged into gnome classic session once now when I come back to unity window buttons are on the *right*
<om26er> i want them on the left
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Dr_Willis> the same commands can move them letf or right side if you use diffent options
<Tetracomm> Has anyone used the Timex Ironman Data Link with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> the themes can move the controlls around.
<Dr_Willis> i just use ubuntu-tweak to set them how i want. ;)
<bond_> Dr_Willis: i installed nvidia-current. do i need to do anything else or should i reboot or whut? -.-
<Dr_Willis> bond_: if lucky just reboot.
<bond_> ok brb
<langhun> hello,i want to make friend with foreign .im from china
<MonkeyDust> langhun  try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bond_> back
<bond_> Dr_Willis: i still dont see any gui. this time the ubuntu splash showed up correctly though.
<langhun> what doing in the channel
<Sidewinder1> !ot > langhun
<ubottu> langhun, please see my private message
<foobArrr> does grep have a logical and?
<langhun> hello,i want to make friend with m
<|newbie|> foobArrr: use grep and pipe it to another grep
<langhun> i use the mobie phone
<foobArrr> |newbie|: that's problematic with -A -B and -C
<Bastian_B> Hello how can I check what app/process is using my port 8005? lsof -i doest not show it :(
<|newbie|> you can use -v to exclude some resluts
<bond_> can anyone help me get my desktop to work
<pawloa> Is it possible to include additional software in a LiveCD image?
<|newbie|> you can use -v to exclude some results
<pawloa> so that I don't have to go through another hour installing extra software after I install ubuntu?
<theadmin> pawloa: http://remastersys.com
<MonkeyDust> Bastian_B  netstat with some option(s) ?
<langhun> don't know how to see the message
<Bastian_B> MonkeyDust Thanks
<Tetracomm> Would someone be willing to help me with this? Even if it requires hard work to get the program to work in Wine for other people?: http://pastebin.com/xc6p0Nxz
<pawloa> theadmin: beautiful. thanks
<afflicto[ubuntu]> I created a .htaccess file but I can't see it?
<Sidewinder1> !ot | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> langhun  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic to make friends
<Dr_Willis> Tetracomm: what program?
<Sidewinder1> langhun, I hope that helps. :-)
<Sidewinder1> langhun, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to chit-chat and make friends.
<W4sp> Bastian_B: You can check /etc/services what port are declared. A netstat --numeric-ports gives you the current status. Grep the output of this command with |grep 8005.
<langhun> o i see
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Bastian_B> W4sp netstat does not show it too, I will try this /etc/services thing
<Bastian_B> thanks
<langhun> thanks every body
<Sidewinder1> Our pleasure.
<W4sp> Bastian_B: Then it's not currently in use.
<Bastian_B> W4sp, it is, but even /etc/services does not show it
<bond_> can anybody help me with my fresh ubuntu install please? i cant get to the desktop even though i installed nvidia-current
<bond_> im in console hell :)
<W4sp> afflicto[ubuntu]: You would need ls -a. If you have done so already it is supposed to be in your www root. Is Apache chrooted?
<Dr_Willis> bond_: tried the nomodeset option? checked the x logs?
<bond_> Dr_Willis: i cant open a web browser right now since this is the only pc here
<Bastian_B> W4sp, hum I am getting an Error 101, does it mean that the port is not used?
<Bastian_B> http error
<Dr_Willis> edit the grub boot line, (hit e at the menu) put 'nomodeset' betweek the words 'quiet   splash'  and boot
<W4sp> Bastian_B: Then it is not declared (yet). You can telnet/ssh into your machine by 'telnet <yourhost> 8005' and see on <yourmachine> with the netstat command I gave you.
<Dr_Willis> or edit the /etc/default/grub and add the option, and rerun sudoupdate-grub
<W4sp> Bastian_B: What prog gives you 101...?
<Bastian_B> Firefox
<tf81_netbook> guys thanks for the help, i'm off to bed
<Bastian_B> W4sp 'Connectio refused' for telnet/ssh
<W4sp> Bastian_B: I see, see if your name services are fine or use IPADDR instead. If the connection is refused there's no prog listening on that port not is any inetd mapped to it, see /etc/services.
<Urchin> why does GRUB2 automatially remove old kernels from the list at boot?
<Dr_Willis> Urchin: adds them to a sub menu last i looked
<truexfan81> +1
<Urchin> ok, how do you access the submenu?
<xalims> My ubuntu 12.04 server boots really slow when I don't connect it to eth. It continues to wait for internet connection. Please help
<truexfan81> thats how it is on mine, adds a submenu
<StompinBroknGlas> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> select the old kernel....... item i belive
<threex5> hi
<Urchin> I haven't noticed an old kernel item
<StompinBroknGlas> I'm having some weird problem with my USB headset
<truexfan81> reminds me, i've been meaning to ask if usb headsets work in linux
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81: some do.. depends on the chipset
<W4sp> xalims: That's of no surprise. As you have figured out yourself it requires a network connection. That's the point of having a server.
<Bastian_B> W4sp there is nothing in the files about a port 8005, When I am trying to Listen on port 8005 with apache for example it tells me that it is allready in used that amazing
<truexfan81> ah ok, so if i got one from walmart, it would have a 50% chance of working?
<xalims> W4sp: Yeah I do know it but I installed it for educational purpose..
<|PuLi|> http://steam-refferals.com/index.php?id=32626
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81: try it and see
<truexfan81> maybe later lol but if it works i will let you know
<threex5> hi, briefly: I installed ubuntu to a USB stick. I didn't use any fancy method: just partitioned the usb like i would a drive and installed
<StompinBroknGlas> My headset was working, now it doesn't show up in my audio outputs under volume control
<Dr_Willis> grabbed a $30 logitech webcam for the grandkids windows box.. it also worked on linux
<threex5> the performance is pretty poor. I'm d/ling lubuntu now. would like some advice on portable ubuntu if anyone has any. thx
<djbpython> im just an ubuntu user, but i restarted my computer and now the UI looks like windows 95. Very grey and square. Can I fix it?
<djbpython> I tried changing the appearance, but it styles the wrong things
<Dr_Willis> threex5: ran ubuntu from a 32gb usb for some time.. of course it was slower then on hd.. they do have usb3 flash drives out now. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but it was useable.
<djbpython> ubuntu 11.04 gnome 2.32.1
<Dr_Willis> djbpython: you installed gnome 2 somehow?
<threex5> Dr_Willis, thanks. I am trying 32g too. Maybe I need a faster flash drive
<Dr_Willis> or am my versions backwards. )
<threex5> unless there's a hack where I can use the host HD for swap or something
<Dr_Willis> threex5: just put the swap partition on the host hd and edit fstab.. no hack needed
<djbpython> Dr_Willis, i didnt change anything except to reboot
<threex5> you were running ubuntu, though, not lubuntu right?
<W4sp> Bastian_B: I assume you have configured apache with 'Listen 8005'. That should do. Anything more and the logfile should/will tell you. Do you use a firewall? Is IPv6 enabled. Did you try IPADDR instead of DNS resolver? Telnet should have told you something more than CONN_REFUSED to be honest. :-(
<djbpython> im not sure what to google either. The things i come up with dont have any relevant hits
<Dr_Willis> threex5:  if you are using swap.. thats most likely your biggest bottleneck
<W4sp> xalims: Irrespective of its final purpose it requires a working network connection.
<Dr_Willis> lunch time..  bbl
<threex5> Dr_Willis: good to know. Thanks
<bob__> euh ... helooo!! :D
<bob__> someone speak french here?
<threex5> non
<W4sp> !fr | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theadmin> !fr | bob__
<bob__> threex5 > lol .. en fait c'est la premiere que j'utilise xchat ... :)
<Melifarrro> xdmcp not working on ubuntu?
<bob__> someone can help me? I've a problem for downloading videos from youtube with linux
<superfabbb> how can i see the configuration of  ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<Moonlightning> !metaquestion | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> bob__: You can use youtube-dl, there are also numerous Firefox and Chrome addons for the purpose.
<bob__> theadmin> thanks a lot ...
<kjp_1212> Hey, Im new to Ubuntu and was wondering whether anyone knew the exact file path to the terminal. I tried searching for the web, but all the results are just about how to open the terminal
<MonkeyDust> kjp_1212  press ctrl-alt t to open the terminal
<Moonlightning> I don't know, but have you tried launching it and then `ps`?
<Moonlightning> MonkeyDust: not what he asked
<W4sp> The terminal you're most llikely about to use is /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<MonkeyDust> kjp_1212  it's /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<MonkeyDust> W4sp  was faster :)
<W4sp> kjp_1212:   The terminal you're most llikely about to use is /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Auditor> kjp_1212  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Moonlightning> …I think we got that XD
<W4sp> MonkeyDust: You beat me!
<Melifarrro> who used xdmcp ?
<W4sp> kjp_1212: If you know the prog name you can use 'which'. It gives you the first occurence based on you environment settings $PATH for executables.
<kjp_1212> awesome!! Thank you guys. Hopefully I can get Qt to work now. :D  Thank you all again !!
<W4sp> kjp_1212: Credit goes to MonkeyDust: as he was significant faster than me. :-(
 * MonkeyDust puts hands in the air and cheers
<kjp_1212> Lol, I havent seen people in race to help someone first XD. Thank you all anyway. :D
<headbanger> hello guyz
<Moonlightning> I have this weird display problem…I'm not sure how to describe it other than the entire screen looks like the wallpaper in this image: http://cl.ly/IqDo This is on a PowerBook G4 booted with `nomodeset`.
 * smartboyhw waves at headbanger
<superfabbb> how can i read elf 32 executable file?
<headbanger> I have a query.
<headbanger> hello smartboyhw and all
<Sidewinder1> headbanger, Just ask..
<ninjafish> I feel like this is a dumb question, but does anyone know where the binary for cd is located?
<ninjafish> Or is it part of bash
<Umo111> ninjafish: You want the ISO?
<Frozenlo`> Linux newbie here... how can I put multiple command in a shell script? I want them to execute one after the other.
<headbanger> I have optimus graphics card laptop. One is Intel HD and other is Nvidia card. I have installed bumblee. Do I need to install noveou also.
<ninjafish> Umo111: For example, if I go to /bin/ls the binary for ls is in there
<ninjafish> but I cant find a binary for cd
<theadmin> Frozenlo`: Simply a script? Separate them with newlines.
<theadmin> Frozenlo`: On the actual command-line, use && (if whether the first command succeeds is important) or ;
<aaa> ciao
<ninjafish> Umo111: or if I go to /usr/bin/head I find the binary for head
<Frozenlo`> && will prevent them from running simultaneously?
<ninjafish> BTW I mean the command cd, not a compact disk
<Frozenlo`> I'm not THAT noob :p
<theadmin> Frozenlo`: No, but... Okay, example: false && blah will ONLY run "blah" if "false" succeeds. In our case, never ("false" always fails)
<theadmin> Frozenlo`: false ; blah will run blah regardless.
<Frozenlo`> Oh ok.
<Frozenlo`> In my case I really want them to wait for the previous command to terminate.
<ninjafish> The command 'ls' is located in /bin/ls, the command 'head' is located in /usr/bin, where is the command 'cd' located?
<Vlan> hi there, someone experiencing low read/write rates w/ SSD drives even w/ AHCI enabled?
<Jayflux> Hey guys, is it possible to get apache 2.4 without installing from source?
<nothingspecial> ninjafish: cd is built into bash
<ninjafish> nothingspecial: okay, thanks
<Moonlightning> Jayflux: `apt-get install`?
<Jayflux> Moonlightning that will get vers 2.2 I believe
<headbanger> Any answers to my query??
<Moonlightning> If the version in the repos is outdated, then I think you'll have to install it yourself…
<Moonlightning> build *
<Moonlightning> usually, though, it's just download, dearchive, cd-configure-make-install
<Moonlightning> headbanger: dunno. Is it working without it?
<headbanger> Should I install vouveau driver in optimus  switchable graphics
<Moonlightning> I dunno, but I'd say if it works, just leave it…
<headbanger> Moonlightning: Its working but I am having loads of problems on suspend, hibernate and poweroff
<Moonlightning> headbanger: do you know that they're related?
<bz> ghostery: lol
<headbanger> Moonlighting: I read it in bumblee wiki that;s the reason I wanted to ask because I had installed bumblee only not the noveua
<headbanger> Moonlighting: Any thing you have in mind
<Moonlightning> headbanger: tbh, I don't know XD
<Moonlightning> Trying to get help here myself, but nobody seems to know, and I end up helping other people instead… XD
<headbanger> Oh Moonlighting
<Sidewinder1> Moonlightning, It's all good, though. :)
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> How do I mount a corrupted .dmg image?
<Moonlightning> Trying to salvage data from it?
<kjp_1212> Hey guys, I had the same bug as this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/566387 . I was wondering if I could help document it somewhere so that people wont have to run around asking the same question I had. Im really new to all this so I cant fix it on my own. I can however help document it somehow. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367954 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #566387 gnome-terminal does not honor x-terminal-emulator -e option" [Low,Expired]
<lolcat> Moonlightning: Yes, I used ddrescue to make it. The first 93MB is corrupted. I want to see the last 268mb to know if it is anything usable
<bond_> hello. i run 12.04 with lightdm and want to login to xfce4. when i login it throws me back to lightdm login prompt. what can i do?
<ruffyen> is there a way to set your socks5 proxy info via cli?
<headbanger> ok I am leaving
<ruffyen> im looking for a way to enable and disable system wide socks5
<Murd0ck> off topic room?
<ruffyen> all the tuts i see say to set an environment variable
<ruffyen> but i dont see it set when i set it from the network console
<Murd0ck> off topic room?
<ruffyen> are you saying my question is for the offtopic room?
<Murd0ck> no I am looking for the room :)
<Moonlightning> !offtopic | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Murd0ck> need to book mark that thing
<mzaam> jayflux search for ppa
<Murd0ck> Tx
<Jayflux> mzaam ppa? Search for it where, via the browser or in apt
<mzaam> via browser
<Jayflux> ok thanks
<ruffyen> in case anyone ever comes back looking for this answer -- you do it via gsettings
<mzaam> bond_   try using gdm
<dotnull> does anybody know where the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS login logo is located on the filesystem?
<bond_> mzaam: i did
<bond_> mzaam: same problem
<mzaam> bond_ try purge n reinstall xfce
<dotnull> nvm, I finally found it, took a long time. found it in the lightdm unity-greeter.conf
<dotnull> logo=/usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png
<Jayflux> mzaam massive thanks for that, saved me a lot of time building from source
<scooter> hello
<scooter> j'ai un petit souçis
<bugs_> un soucis de quel ordre?
<Moonlightning> !fr | scooter, bugs_
<ubottu> scooter, bugs_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<micheal> hey i'm having trouble upgrading from maverick
<theadmin> micheal: Details, please.
<islandmonkey> !vague
<islandmonkey> Whoops, wrong factiod
<Moonlightning> !details | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<micheal> well i just installed 9.04 and forced it to update to maverick but i can't get it to go to 11.04 or newer with the update
<theadmin> micheal: Wait, "forced to update to maverick"? You can only go to Karmic from Jaunty. Whatever you did sounds fishy.
 * NoFace hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<micheal> well i had to make it go to karmic then maverick but as karmic is no longer supported via update manager i had to do a trick or two to update but i used apt-get to go to maverick
<theadmin> micheal: That's your problem... I think your only real option is to reinstall now. For the future, see this guide.
<theadmin> !eolupgrade | micheal
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> !eol | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> michaelhow about you do a fresh install instead of breaking it more¿ :)
<IdleOne> ubottu: eolupgrade is <alias> eol
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<bond_> hello
<micheal> question is 11.04 when they went to the new gnome?
<IdleOne> theadmin: it should work from now on :). I've made that mistake a couple times myself
<theadmin> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<islandmonkey> micheal: No 11.10
<bond_> i just installed the xubuntu-desktop package and everything went fine so far but i cant login to my desktop. when i enter password in lightdm i get thrown back to lightdm. help! :LO
<islandmonkey> If you want to use GNOME 3 I recommend 12.04
<IdleOne> micheal: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and you should be able to upgrade to 11.04
<islandmonkey> IdleOne: theadmin already said that :)
<IdleOne> islandmonkey: thanks.
<theadmin> Hm, what display manager is used in Xubuntu?
<thedarki> why xubuntu too slow brightness?
<mzaam> theadmin i think metacity
<islandmonkey> mzaam: Not window manager, display manager
<bond_> theadmin: i use lightdm
<meshelton> hi everyone, I have a question about networking in ubuntu, specifically getting my laptop to recognize my kindle through ethernet over usb
<bond_> but i have the same problem with gdm
<islandmonkey> thedarki: That's not Xubuntu's problem, it's a problem with your graphics card or you might of accidentally put it too low
<islandmonkey> Oops he left
<meshelton> anyone skilled with networking in ubuntu?
<micheal> one last question what would cause graphics to strip like a slash across the screen?
 * micheal expects a bad graphic driver
<islandmonkey> meshelton: Don't ask to ask, just ask the whole question
<islandmonkey> micheal: ATI?
<deadmund> micheal: I believe the keyword for that is clipping.  Specifically, incorrect vertical refresh rate / bad driver.
<meshelton> islandmonkey: I literally just got it, thanks anyway guys
<deadmund> micheal: Or something is moving very fast across the screen.  In which case the clipping maybe part of the video
<bond_> can anybody help me with my login manager problem
<threex5> Dr_Willis, are you around?
<islandmonkey> !patience | bond_
<ubottu> bond_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<islandmonkey> threex5: No, you assume Dr. Livingston.
<nOStahl> hi everyone, i have an older tower with two ide hard drives in it i'd like to install ubuntu 12.04 desktop on raid 1
<islandmonkey> :P
<threex5> heh
<nOStahl> I am not seeing any options in the installer for this.
<luyang> Hi I find Ubuntu runs really slow inside Virtualbox
<luyang> is that normal?
<threex5> If I'm running lubuntu on a usb drive, what would be an ideal partitioning scheme?
<micheal> when doing a system test the error ocures durring glxgears
<threex5> I normally do 100mb /boot, 4gb swap, 15gb / and the rest /home
<threex5> for non usb installation
<deadmund> luyang: If you don't have a machine that is like 2 x the hardware of a normal machine then yes.
<deadmund> luyang: particularly, ram
<Animus123> anybody know working sis 671 3D graphic driver?
<bogor> Is there any disadvantage of installing ubuntu on pen drive instead of running it as live cd ?
<luyang> deadmund: I have an Intel i7 8GB RAM with an SSD disk
<deadmund> bogor: not really
<threex5> bogor: it's faster and writable
<deadmund> luyang: It should be fast! :)
<bogor> Thanks guys that gave me confidence.
<threex5> also you can have swap
<dzragon> luyang: have you enabled the setting for virtualbox to see your .vdi file as ssd-disk?
<deadmund> luyang: How much ram did you allocate to the VM?
<Animus123> anybody know working sis 671 3D driver?
<bogor> Now i am proceeding to install on flash drive
<luyang> deadmund: well it's not that fast... alt tabbing sometimes hangs but I wonder if it's due to system updates in the background or a bad configuration
<luyang> dzragor: I don't think I have... how do I?
<islandmonkey> !patience | Animus123
<ubottu> Animus123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dzragon> let me check and make a screenie
<luyang> deadmund: not sure how much RAM I allocated
<deadmund> luyang: Check the VM config.  ON a machine like that updates in the background should be insignificant
<deadmund> luyang: Probs give it at least 1Gb if not 4
<shade34321> I recently upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and other than twinview problems it seemed to be working. While trying to fix the twinview issues I rebooted the computer and the keyboard and mouse no longer worked. I can hit F12 during boot to pick boot device but once the login screen hits neither work. When I ssh into the machine lsusb shows that both the keyboard and mouse are seen. Any suggestions on getting them working? Thanks!
<theadmin> mzaam: "metacity" is the window manager (that's xfwm4 in Xubuntu, by the way). I'm talking about the login window thingie.
<Animus123> ubottu:do you know something about sis 671 3D driver?
<ubottu> Animus123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzaam> Animus123 try hellnest driver, compile it with full xorg dev and mesa dev package, not accelarated 3d, but at least i can play some 3d game here
<dzragon> luyang: http://i.imgur.com/h8ypw.png
<luyang> deadmund: I think I have 512MB base memory and that might be the problem
<deadmund> luyang: that is the problem!
<Animus123> mzaam:can you completely describe it?
<deadmund> luyang: rather, that is definitely A problem.
<samcoldham12> does anyone now anything about ubuntu tv how do i install it
<luyang> deadmund:  oh you're swedish too? ok I'll check that and increase the base memory from 512 to 1024 MB
<mzaam> Animus123 describe which part?
<theadmin> samcoldham12: It's simply a concept. It doesn't exist yet, I'd believe.
<zzuper> sweden rules the earth
<Animus123> mzaam:do it really work in ubuntu 12.04?
<samcoldham12> ok thanks
<MikeRL> It's not really available yet. You can get it touch with Canonical about it on http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv
<luyang> zzuper: sweden rules Assange
<deadmund> luyang: I am not Swedish but I am flattered by the 'compliment' if it is one
<luyang> deadmund: sure why not
<Animus123> mzaam:complete process!!
<threex5> can anyone help me out wrt getting lubuntu on my usb stick?
<mzaam> Animus123 yes, i use it now
<nOStahl> where can I find a guide to install ubuntu 12.04 on raid 1
<luyang> deadmund: it seems I have to stop the VM to change the SSD setting... so see you later
<deadmund> luyang: haha
<islandmonkey> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<deadmund> luyang: yep
<deadmund> cya
<MonkeyDust> threex5  a live installation or persistent installation?
<threex5> persistent
<Animus123> mzaam:can you please tell complete procedure? i will send you and email id of mine if you need!
<MonkeyDust> !persistent > threex5
<ubottu> threex5, please see my private message
<mzaam> Animus123 install all xorg-dev and mesa-dev related package then search hellnest blog on web, then u can go on your own
<threex5> i saw this, thanks. i opted to just run the lubuntu live cd
<threex5> and install to usb like i would a hard drive
<MonkeyDust> threex5  then there's unetbootin
<threex5> only it installed the whole os in /boot, which surprised me
<threex5> ah
<theghost> can u prebuild teamspeak 3 via adding the repositeries
<threex5> ok with unetbootin I don't need to boot into my live disc to make my thumb drive, correct?
<Animus123> mzaam:right now!i too using a different driver,but that's giving me a 2D appearance! so do i want to remove this one to install suggested driver?
<Animus123> mzaam:sorry it's uninstall not install!
<theghost> can u prebuild teamspeak 3 via adding the repositeries
<mzaam> Animus123 don't need to remove it, just install the driver and it will replace it, i guess
<Animus123> mzaam:can you please display the link,for download of hellnest driver?
<Ca11um> In Ubuntu 12.04, is it possible to enforce some form of 'parental controls'?
<Ca11um> I need to block users from accessing the system settings, and being able to download programs.
<BankZ> Any recommendations on a ultrabook?
<threex5> do partitions matter on a usb?
<theadmin> Ca11um: Unless they are members of "admin" group, they won't be able to do either. Well, they can download programs, but not install them anyway.
<threex5> Ca11um, don't you need administrative priviledges for that anyway?
<Moonlightning> Well, they can /install/ them, just not in places like /usr/bin
<Ca11um> You're able to run programs though?
<mzaam> Animus123 here
<theadmin> Ca11um: Sure.
<mzaam> http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2011/03/driver-sis-m671-m672-for-upcoming-natty.html
<Ca11um> My users have easily installed tonnes of crappy toolbars and other junk
<Ca11um> I need to prevent downloading altogether then
<Sidewinder1> Ca11um, You are not dealing with a wubi install, are you?
<Ca11um> No
<Sidewinder1> Good!
<theadmin> Ca11um: Hm, well, I can only suggest something like making .mozilla read-only and blocking access to ~/Downloads.
<Ca11um> Are there no services that can be installed, from the Ubuntu Store perhaps?
<jemadux> can some one fork a ppa >
<theadmin> Ca11um: (chmod 555 ~/.mozilla ; chmod 000 ~/Downloads)
<sun_devil10> I am trying to ssh or even telnet into my virtual with apache running. Keeps saying that host is down or blocking?
<Animus123> mzaam:do it form different color strips during shutdown or watching hd videos?
<edgy> Hi, if I changed MaxClients how can I confirm whether it's applied?
<Marzata> what time of the day /etc/cron.daily/ is executed?
<Ca11um> So Ubuntu has no parental controls whatsoever?
<theadmin> Ca11um: Well, no, it doesn't directly offer "parental controls". You simply have to get your permissions straight, you know?
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  there's nanny, but it has bugs
<MonkeyDust> info nanny
<MonkeyDust> !info nanny
<ubottu> nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<theadmin> Huh, never heard of that one.
<Ca11um> What kind of bugs?
<glitsj16> Marzata: that is set in /etc/crontab i believe
<MonkeyDust> i tried it, did nothing, wanted to report in launchpad, but it's already reported
<Animus123> mzaam:can i play HD videos with the help of this driver?
<mzaam> Animus123 during shutdown yes, during watching video i don't think so. as long u use X11 video output, see the blog comment for detail
<sun_devil10> I can ping my ip and it is up
<Animus123> mzaam:so do you know how to remove this strips shutdown problem?
<Marzata> glitsj16: than you very much!
 * Sidewinder1 Never heard of Nanny either; learn something new everyday. :)
<mzaam> Animus123 i don't know but it dont bother me, it doesn't stop me from shutting down
<theadmin> Animus123: It seems to be a thing with video drivers of certain manufacturers, it's no big deal really, just ignore it
<shade34321> I recently upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and other than twinview problems it seemed to be working. While trying to fix the twinview issues I rebooted the computer and the keyboard and mouse no longer worked. I can hit F12 during boot to pick boot device but once the login screen hits neither work. When I ssh into the machine lsusb shows that both the keyboard and mouse are seen. Any suggestions on getting them working? Thanks!
<Animus123> mzaam:well! i want to tell you,recently i solved that problem recently!!
<mzaam> Animus123 how?
<Animus123> mzaam:sorry for two times recently!
<BankZ> What do you guys think about thiks? http://weeklyad.staples.com/Staples/BrowseByPage?storeid=2278517&promotionviewmode=2&promotioncode=Staples-120819&listingid=0&sneakpeek=N ?
<Animus123> mzaam:wait,i will tell you!!
<piukles> :)
<Animus123> mzaam:does your unity interface working in 3D?
<histo> Marzata: anacront controls the cron.daily weekly and monthly
<histo> Marzata: man anacron  and have a look at /etc/anacrontab
<micheal> when i attempt to update from 10.10 to 11.04 i get error "Could not find the release notes" "The server may be overloaded. "
<histo> micheal: can you be more specific what command are you running when you are trying to update and getting this error?
<histo> micheal: also what previous commands did you run prior to it
<mzaam> Animus123 no, ever make it but unusable cz window dont render correctly
<wlosio> hello
<micheal> i'm using update manager
<Animus123> mzaam:ok,for strips problem,Please edit /etc/grub.d/00_header as root.
<Marzata> histo: thans so much, man!
<histo> Marzata: np
<Animus123> mzaam:After a few lines you can find
<Animus123> cat << EOF
<Animus123> if [ -s .
<wlosio> i need help, how to part and convert .APE to .FLAC ?
<ThinkT510> !eol | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wlosio> on ubuntu exist any gui program?
<Ca11um> Do Linux executables not have a file extension?
<Animus123> mzaam:and add one line, set recordfail=1
<islandmonkey> Ca11um: No
<bz> Ca11um: they're extraneous
<deadmund> Ca11um: that's correct
<deadmund> Ca11um: discover the magic of the 'file' command
<micheal> the eol does not cover 10.10
<bz> Ca11um: both varieties exist
<bz> Ca11um: executability is a consequence of the file perm, not its extension
<micheal> please read the support before shoving me at it
<ThinkT510> micheal: 10.10 is end of life
<ThinkT510> !10.10 | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<histo> michaeljones: any reason you don't want to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<micheal> The first part will cover upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and up (eventually to 10.04). We will do the following upgrades, 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 LTS.
<Animus123> mzaam:if you facing some problem,or you are confused,then please see bug report-#1031414.
<ebbers> which version of ubuntu works best with vlc and audacity?
<nOStahl> ebbers any
<nycsd> #weecaht
<histo> micheal: don't you have 10.04 LTS installed ?  upgraded from one LTS to the next is supported so you could go to 12.04
<histo> micheal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<micheal> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/CODENAME/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<ebbers> any is not the answer im looking for
<ebbers> do you have experience with audacity and vlc?
<shade34321> I recently upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and other than twinview problems it seemed to be working. While trying to fix the twinview issues I rebooted the computer and the keyboard and mouse no longer worked. I can hit F12 during boot to pick boot device but once the login screen hits neither work. When I ssh into the machine lsusb shows that both the keyboard and mouse are seen. Any suggestions on getting them working? Thanks!
<ebbers> that seems awfully ubuntu centric
<ebbers> My experience is that some versions work out of the box and others don't
<ThinkT510> ebbers: i've not had any problems with any release of ubuntu with vlc
<micheal> i'm on 10.10
<ebbers> what do you do with vlc?
<sun_devil10> I think my iptables might be blocking my access via ssh
<wilee-nilee> wlosio, Not sure there any gui's for this but here is an option. http://technoergonomics.com/articles/2011/12/converting-audio-file-formats-ape-cue-flac-linux  from this Google search  https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+convert+.APE+to+.FLAC+&gbv=1&sei=PxoxULCWH8bpiwLs54CwAw
<mzaam> Animus123 thx, will try it
<ebbers> What do you use vlc for? Because that may be why you havent had any problems
<wilee-nilee> !nicks | please use nicks in responses
<wilee-nilee> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<ThinkT510> ebbers: watching various vids and listening to music
<ebbers> I have loaded Ubuntu 12.04 ten times on three different machines and everyone gave me trouble with sound including support for audacity and vlc
<Deku> !wilee-nilee lol :P
<ubottu> Deku: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<necro_> hello
<Deku> hello
<ebbers> ok well there you have it. Watching videos and listening to music works but how about streaming to http
<necro_> my fan only works after it reaches 75ºC in my laptop
<ebbers> doesnt work
<necro_> Is there a way to fix that? Im affraid my processor gets damaged
<glebihan> wilee-nilee, I think you were looking for !who
<ebbers> try streaming an mp3 w vlc on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ebbers, please use the nick of the person you are addressing the tab will complete the nick if you type a few of the first letters. ;)
<ebbers> And Audacity is as glitchy as ever worse than ever before.. ok
<ebbers> ooops
<ebbers> ThinkT510, is who i'm addressing
<micheal> wait natty has the first of the funky gnomes
<ThinkT510> micheal: unity
<micheal> yes when gnome started looking like an apple product
<g4m30v3r> can someone tell me how to install the downloads i got off the internet?
<micheal> very bad interface
<ebbers> So it goes. Trouble finding any support for this. I've been looking and looking for weeks
<ThinkT510> micheal: actually unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, Do you check to see if the downloads are in the repo's first?
<micheal> i guess i should work on addressing my graphics driver rather then mod to a newer less friendly os
<g4m30v3r> wilee-nilee: repo's?
<ebbers> Where do i find support for ubuntu12.04 and vlc/audacity?
<micheal> theres something wrong with the graphics that causes it to go crazy when 3d rendering
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, repositories
<islandmonkey> ebbers: Here. And #vlc and #audacity
<micheal> but it's also linked with quadrapassel
<g4m30v3r> wilee-nilee: where do i find that i'm sorry im very new to ubuntu 12.04
<ebbers> islandmonkey, #Audacity is empty went to #vlc no one could solve
<ThinkT510> !software | g4m30v3r
<ubottu> g4m30v3r: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<theghost> can u use ubuntu for setting up a company lets say to run a website and help users with remote support and things like that
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, you should have a ubuntu software center and you can install things with sudo apt-get install "pkg name"
<ebbers> islandmonkey, #Audacity says send us an email
<necro_> does anyone know why my ñaptop fan only works in very high temperatures?
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, It is not often you have to install from the net.
<g4m30v3r> well i was downloading stuff off of thepiratebay
<islandmonkey> necro_: Because it's common sense.
<ebbers> islandmonkey, I'm here because both vlc and audacity don't work in ubuntu 12.04. But I had no trouble with previous versions of ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, not a good source
<ThinkT510> ebbers: did you use unity in previous versions? are you using unity now?
<ebbers> islandmonkey, or should i say less trouble. VLC was a little glitchy on the 10.04 lts
<ebbers> no this is the first time i have used unity
<g4m30v3r> wilee-nilee: i know but i was also getting stuff from isohunt and other sites how do i install the downloaded content
<kjp_1212> Is there a higher privilege than root. Im trying to run QtCreator with opencv(in Ubuntu)  and the compiler says " cannot execute permission denied". Any idea why?
<ThinkT510> ebbers: try unity2d
<ebbers> islandmonkey, I don't know much about unity does it relate to the performance of these programs?
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, If 10.04 works best for you (it's what I use), use it until it's EOL.
<ebbers> islandmonkey, so log out and back into unity 2d?
<ThinkT510> ebbers: unity uses compiz which can be buggy at times, unity2d uses metacity
<islandmonkey> ebbers: ThinkT510 is talking to you, not me
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, First check if they are in the repo's packages there may have been modified to run best in ubuntu, and are a safe source. If you need help otherwise you need to name the package type you have like is it a tar.gz....etc
<ThinkT510> ebbers: if it works in unity2d then you know compiz is at fault
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Thank you for that. I'm just trying to give the 12.04 version benefit of my doubt
<nOStahl> hey guys I'm on the alternate cd installer for 12.04   how do you delete an LVM
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: eol for desktop support is fast approaching for 10.04
<ebbers> ThinkT510, K I'm trying now
<g4m30v3r> wilee-nilee: its a .rar and a .exe
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, you running wine?
<wilee-nilee> FOR THE .EXE
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, No worries; I've installed 12.04 on another box, just to be prepared for the inevitable, as ThinkT510 above mentioned. :)
<wilee-nilee> opps cap lock sorry
<g4m30v3r> wilee-nilee: whats wine and do i get it by typing  sudo apt-get install wine?
<red_baron> hello
<red_baron> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/home/jony/.PlayOnLinux': File exists
<ThinkT510> g4m30v3r: seriously, read up on this
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, I'm suprised that I haven't found someone who is dealing with this already
<red_baron> please help me in this
<ThinkT510> !software | g4m30v3r
<ubottu> g4m30v3r: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<red_baron> I want to modify the path
<wilee-nilee> g4m30v3r, I'm not familiar with wine never used it, but it is for running a limited amount of MS programs.
<g4m30v3r> ty wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> !wine  g4m30v3r no proble look here.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, There are probably quite a few; it goes EOL next April (2013) if memory serves, at least for desktop, not server.
<ebbers> ThinkT510, Nope 2d no luck with vlc
<ThinkT510> ebbers: then compiz is not the problem, well at least you can rule that out
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, OK back to my original question what is the best version of ubuntu for vlc and audacity?
<g4m30v3r> and to the rest of you i have read up on it and i'm sorry i thought this was a support channel not a put down and make myself feel bigger channel bye
<ebbers> ThinkT510, Thanks it might help with audacity's glitch
<wilee-nilee> hehe the IRC is not always a comforting place.
<ebbers> Audacity recods fast then slow then fast ug
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Well, I'm no expert; that said, I use Totem and Audacity also runs on this 10.04 machine. "Best" is way subjective, why not try them all and see which fits your needs the "best." Not trying to be wishy-washy, but I think you know what I mean. ;-)
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Doesn't it seem like the question which version of Ubuntu is best for working with Audacity and Vlc is a valuable and needed question?
<sun_devil10> trying ssh into virtural but getting a host down or host is blocking.  Checked my iptables and they look they are allowing that port?
<wilee-nilee> !best | ebbers
<ubottu> ebbers: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ThinkT510> ebbers: not really, they are meant to work in whatever release you use
<micheal> wow
<Vlan> hi there, someone experiencing low read/write rates w/ SSD drives even w/ AHCI enabled?
<micheal> so my graphic driver seems to be jacked and theres no way to fix it
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Thank you. And yes I have tried them all and frankly I'm running out of time to dabble. I'm looking for things that work not a dabble around and look for things that don't
<red_baron> pls help me hw can I change a symlink path?
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Nothing at all wrong with your question. As I don't use vlc and only rarely audacity, I'm not really qualified to fully answer, sorry.
<satyanash> Hello All!
<glitsj16> ebbers: might be helpfull to approach your problem(s) from the opposite viewpoint: which vlc/audacity version works best for your installed ubuntu version .. have you tried the latest vlc from a PPA (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-upgrade-to-the-latest-vlc-release-in-ubuntu-12-04) yet?
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Good luck, either way. :-)
<satyanash> I have started my session using startx, and everything is working fine except sound. How would I turn on sound?
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Yes I hear you and I'm trying to locate the community that does use vlc and audacity which cover audio recording playback and streaming.
<Sidewinder1> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sidewinder1> Note the unsupported.
<ebbers> Seems that audio playback/recording/streaming are valuable functions of an OS
<Sidewinder1> Agreed.
<satyanash> I have checked alsamixer And all my bars are maximixed. I am also a member of the 'audio' group.
<reborn> hello there? i need a little help, please? thanks.
<ThinkT510> reborn: rather difficult to help without a description of your problem
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Just as a side note, I'm currently listening to an old radio broadcast recording (mp3 format) using Totem. Whatever works for you.
<wilee-nilee> reborn, tell us the problem.
<ebbers> Hence I come here for my questions but I'm finding an Ubuntu centric community that has not asked the value of support for other applications seemingly.
<reborn> look this link http://tinypic.com/r/116tdms/6
<wilee-nilee> ebbers, you will see what you project to be the truth.
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, I'm not talking about listening to a stream i'm talking about broadcasting a stream
<reborn> how do i fix this window theme?
<mzaam> red_baron delete it and create new one,
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Seems to me that you're getting a wealth of suggestions; why the light hostility?
<red_baron> ok, but where I could find the symlink file?
<ebbers> wilee-nilee, Thank you as I rely on myself and others to see the truth
<mzaam> reborn whats wrong with your theme?
<reborn> Mzaam, last night i installed ubuntu PC, everything is perfect, then now in the morning, a different window theme.
<Sidewinder1> ebbers, Since I'm totally unfamiliar with streaming (other than on the receiving end), I'll politely and respectfully bow out. Again, good luck. :-)
<micheal> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<micheal> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8118
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, I'm frustrated that some of the most popular applications are seemingly not interesting to ubuntu irc
<wilee-nilee> ebbers, hehe truth is s illusion, but carry on.
<wilee-nilee> an*
<micheal> my graphics driver is currently wacked out can i just remove and re install it
<ebbers> wilee-nilee, I'll take that into consideration and thanks for the permission to carry on
<mzaam> baron use settings>>appearance to change theme
<bond_> hello
<bond_> somehow my login managers dont take me to xubuntu
<bond_> i tried gdm and lightdm
<wilee-nilee> ebbers, you are welcome. ;)
<ei2matrix> hi guys, question, what iso must download for install on a mac based on intel hw?
<bond_> they both fall back to the login prompt after entering the password
<reborn> i've tried, that, it seem don't work, command line?
<bond_> startx works though
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Audacity and VLC are staples in the opensource community why can't we support them?
<ThinkT510> !volunteers | ebbers
<ubottu> ebbers: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ebbers> Sidewinder1, Or rather5 support Ubuntu using them?
<mzaam> reborn install ubuntu tweak
<ebbers> I am a volunteer. Volunteering information. Perhaps its not of value and I am barking up the wrong tree?
<reborn> i already have.
<ebbers> Interesting how the volunteer culture works
<mzaam> reborn: cant use it?
<ThinkT510> ebbers: tone done the attitude, if people aren't using the features you are then they can't really help you
<reborn> i already to change the window theme, and still same window theme. i don't understand why.
<ThinkT510> ebbers: try looking at the forums
<Miggs> Hey guys, I've got a problem with either PulseAudio or Zeroconf not picking up my network sound sink (even though it can be seen in avahi-discover - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154444/ - and paprefs is set to make network sinks available locally). Any hints?
<mynickname> do you guys think that a file with a virus, like a .pdf or .wmv file would be a threat in linux?
<Sidewinder1> Yes, the forums is/are a most valuable resource!
<ebbers> ThinkT510, I guess i'm amazed that no one cares to use Audacity and VLC   I truly find it hard to accept but i will stop interuptinfg this chat thank you!
<glitsj16> ei2matrix: http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware might be worth a read
<wilee-nilee> mynickname, hard to sya but it could be passed on to a OS that would be affected, having one on board is not good.
<wilee-nilee> zay*
<wilee-nilee> say*
<ebbers> ThinkT510, I have and usually check high and low before asking for a volunteer to help. I have looked everywhere. NOTHING about 12.04 and Audacity and VLC that was effective
<i7c> is there a way to keep an encrypted /home mounted after logging out from ubuntu server? because i might have processes running in background that keep use /home
<Sidewinder1> mynickname, The short answer is a resounding no. That said perhaps you could have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<mzaam> reborn try lxappearance
<mzaam> baron what link are you going to change?
<UnknownFork> Hello, I have had an installation of Xubuntu 12.04 for over 3 months on my Toshiba Mini NB505-N508BL. Two days ago its touchpad randomly stopped working and it still won't work after I rebooted multiple times. The touchpad used to stop working for short periods of time, but would continue to work after a reboot. Help?
<Sidewinder1> mynickname, And, what wilee-nilee said. :-)
<mynickname> so a resounding maybe? :)
<ebbers> THE LAND MAYBE
<mynickname> that off chance makes me want to install avast or something
<reborn> brilliant, thanks..
<ThinkT510> ebbers: lets be specific, what is the problem you are having with audacity
<Sidewinder1> mynickname, Please read the forum link that I gave you. :)
<mynickname> I think I'll check out that ubuntu security page; I'm multitasking intensively right now
<mynickname> thanks, btw
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<L3top> !virus | mynickname
<ubottu> mynickname: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wilee-nilee> mynickname, the definition of a virus lets just say badware here is different in opensource, you can install an av but they work diffrently in open source it is not a find a kill mech it is justa a find, and you decide how to kill it and you will get false positives most likely.
<ebbers> ThinkT510, When I record it speeds up and slows down every 3 seconds roughly
<bond_> does anybody know an answer to my question? :( its kinda annoying to use the console all the time
<ebbers> ThinkT510, I tried changing the project rate and that did affect how often this would occur but it continued anyway
<wilee-nilee> bond_, you might start a thread at the ubuntu forums just to have another option.
<mzaam> bond_ simply fresh install xubuntu or try other window manager
<wilee-nilee> or try #xubuntu
<ebbers> Truly just frustrated about how many times I've loaded 12.04 and now I'm coming to the realization that I have to load 10.04
<ebbers> Thanks for all your help and responses!  -Ebbers
<Sidewinder1> :)\
<mynickname> thanks, guys
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<i7c> is there a way to keep an encrypted /home mounted after logging out from ubuntu server? because i might have processes running in background that keep use /home
<qdb> why in ubuntu 12 04 , after install of it , connecting to internet, when i run update manager, then restart it, it do not work. if i look with top command, i see dpkg, aptd and other such install processes. it is some background update.
<Dr_Willis> if you got processes running. arent you still logged in?
<wilee-nilee> qdb, What is not working?
<qdb> wilee-nilee, i say update process is strange in 12 04
<ActionParsnip> qdb: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    same as in all releases of Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> qdb, Hmm seems the same as any other release to me, not sure I understand you problem.
<Dr_Willis> try just using the cli tools above. not the manager
<qdb> wilee-nilee, i have to wait for ending of update processes , i do not see any report, what it is installing
<wilee-nilee> your*
 * ActionParsnip thinks apt-fast should be default installed :)
<A_J> ActionParsnip oh hai.
<wilee-nilee> qdb, use apt-get you will see everything installed.
<wilee-nilee> +1 apt-fast
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, I've tried both the apt-get update and upgrade as well as software updates and I don't think they operate exactly the same. What do you think?
<qdb> wilee-nilee, after that process starts, apt-get wont work also , because installing is locked
<shade34321> I recently upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and other than twinview problems it seemed to be working. While trying to fix the twinview issues I rebooted the computer and the keyboard and mouse no longer worked. I can hit F12 during boot to pick boot device but once the login screen hits neither work. When I ssh into the machine lsusb shows that both the keyboard and mouse are seen. Any suggestions on getting them working? Thanks!
<qdb> that process seems starts by itself sometimes
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: they achieve the same end
<wilee-nilee> qdb, you can only have one install running at a time and if you stop it in the middle it will lock.
<wilee-nilee> and only one open as well
<qdb> wilee-nilee, any way, as ubuntu is going to be graphical desktop, you should talk about it
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: you just get to see what is going on, plus any errors will be shown. The GUI apps don't really show that
<qdb> wilee-nilee, yes . i know. i hope i can read about that new technology updating
<wilee-nilee> qdb, you are not making sense I suspect this language barrier or cultural.
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, I've noticed a big difference when loading systems if I use apt-get verses software update. What I notice is that the software update seems to not work in the same order as it would if I didn't uses aopt-get
<wilee-nilee> is an*
<qdb> wilee-nilee, yes . i know. i hope i can read something official about that  updating in new technology way
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, Meaning I end up with a different system load based on which style i choose
<ActionParsnip> qdb: if you are having issues with the GUI updater, use the CLI and it cleans things up well
<AcidRain2012> someone hacked my forums :/
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: do you mean load as in CPU usage?
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, This is just one thing I've noticed over the years. No I mean a different set of packages and updates
<bond_> i just found out the guest account logs into xfce
<Metzee> hello....can help me for find windows 7 ultimate free??
<bond_> but my other user cant
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: the packages and deps are identical, so the same packages will be updated and installed
<bond_> this must be related to the user :X
<Dr_Willis> bond_: so whats the issue?
<Metzee> hello....can help me for find windows 7 ultimate free??
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, The system performs differently based on the procedure. I tend to stick with software updates until they are complete then I use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: the required packages are read for each package and satisfied
<Dr_Willis> bond_:  how about just starting a x session with a terminal and launching xdce desktop by hand and look for errors
<Dr_Willis> Metzee:  no..
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, Why inconsistency then?
<qdb> ActionParsnip, ok i may do  that, but before that i should kill several processes. now i want just read some explanations from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: i'm very sure its identical, otherwise you would gen an inconsistant package state if deps are not all met
<bond_> Dr_Willis: when i run startx as root xfce starts automatically
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: itd be a massive bug and would have been sorted ages ago as it is a fundamental foundation of the OS
<Dr_Willis> bond_: carefully check the files and dirs in the problem users home.. last timr i saw somthing similer .Xauthority and other files were owned by root when thet shouldent been
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, So you are saying that software update does the exact same thing in the exact same order as apt-get update and upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<livingdaylight> haro
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: yes, its just a pretty GUI,some insall the recommended packages, others don't but they will definately install what is needed for the application to run as expected
<qdb> ActionParsnip, thank you. i do not need that right now. i want just find some info in internet
<livingdaylight> after apt-get update it is apt-get dist-upgrade? NOT apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: where have you heard this from?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight: i do both
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: isn't that redundant?
<Moonlightning> I just do dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight: dist-upgrade is a more intensive upgrade
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: you can use dist-upgrade and upgrade, you need update to reread the repos
<bond_> Dr_Willis: actually .Xauthority IS owned by root and has rw rights on my system
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, Its been my experience I've loading ubuntu since version 6
<Dr_Willis> bond_:  it should be owned by the user. id say just move/rename it.. and try logging in
<root_> Q all
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: there is no version 6, there is 6.06 and 6.10
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: I've used ubuntu since Gutsy (7.10)
 * Dr_Willis used to use cp/m and minix ;)
<ebbers> ActionParsnip, I've loaded Ubuntu 500 +/-. I just noticed this again and again sometimes more than others but definately noticed that the order matters.
 * ActionParsnip used to use Mandrake 7 (not quite that far back)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "Package description does not match content/dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500
<ActionParsnip> ebbers: then I suggest you report a bug
<Dr_Willis> order matters in what way? whats different...
<KOHUHA> Does anybody know how make working pulseaudio+jack?
<Colt> can anyone help with sda1 filling up rapidly?
<qdb> is there ubuntu developers channel?
<Dr_Willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm using Ubuntu Server 12.04 (fully patched).  I put some rules into /etc/sysctl.d/, including ending them in .conf.  However, when I run sysctl -p or reboot the system the rules are not
<mooser> Anyone knows how to run awn-applet-indicator on ubuntu?
<ZummiG777> loaded
<ActionParsnip> Colt: you can use disk space analyser to see what folder is largest.
<Dr_Willis> mooser: you add it to the awn dock
<bond_> Dr_Willis: i chowned .Xauthority to my user and group but the problem persits. actually there are other files owned by root in my users home dir. can i just chown them all?
<Colt> did a du --max-depth=1 -h
 * KOHUHA f@cks with backtrack
<Colt> left over space is in .
<mooser> where is awn dock ?
<Dr_Willis> bond_: you could just move everything to some backupdir so your home is clean.. and see if it works.. then move things back one by one
<Dr_Willis> !awn
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dr_Willis> awn=avant-window-navigator
<Plumblum> after installing phpmyadmin i cant axcess it -at all, does it have to do with me having the webroot folder in my home folder ?
<mooser> shall I download it from software centeR?
<shade34321> I recently upgraded a computer from 11.10 to 12.04 and other than twinview problems it seemed to be working. While trying to fix the twinview issues I rebooted the computer and the keyboard and mouse no longer worked. I can hit F12 during boot to pick boot device but once the login screen hits neither work. When I ssh into the machine lsusb shows that both the keyboard and mouse are seen. Any suggestions on getting them working? Thanks!
<Plumblum> aka do i have to add special perms for the user phpmyadmin is running under
<Dr_Willis> mooser: err.. if you want to use awn.. you need to install it of course.....
<Dr_Willis> ..
<mooser> by the way where can I change the pidgins keyboar language setting. I am having hard time to type
<ActionParsnip> Colt: you can use bleachbit to free space up
<Dr_Willis> i suggest you use xchat for irc, not pidgin
<Colt> k
<ActionParsnip> mooser: i love pidgin for irc
<theadmin> mooser: The language settings are in system settings, nothing to do with Pidign
<theadmin> s/Pidign/Pidgin/
<Shirakawasuna> I'm getting somewhat crappy graphics performance with an integrated nvidia card (not really unexpected). Does anyone here have experience with having *two* nVidia cards but only actually using one? I'm thinking about buying one.
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: I'm not too sure about nVidia, but with AMD cards you can select which to use in amdcccle easily.
<mooser> theadmin but keys are acting different in browsers address bar and in pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Shirakawasuna:  if they both use the same version of the nvidia driver they should work fine.
<theadmin> mooser: Oh? That's not supposed to happen though
<bond__> Dr_Willis, finally im on my desktop :) i just chowned my whole home dir
<mooser> SORRY THEY WERE NOT
<Shirakawasuna> Dr_Willis: Work fine as in I can easily configure it to just use the discrete card?
<ActionParsnip> mooser: you may be able to set the language maybe and then run pidgin...not sure really
<Dr_Willis> bond__: running things as root withoug gksudo, or running nautilus as root can mess permissions up
<Dr_Willis> bond__:  seen this many times
<Moonlightning> I think I have outdated or wrong drivers for my system. How can I find and install the correct ones? (PowerBook G4 | Ubuntu 12.04)
<ei2matrix> Guys, this version work on Mac/Intel based? ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Use jockey (It's called "Additional Drivers" in the menus)
<Dr_Willis> Shirakawasuna: switch cards, use both, use multi monitors... i do it all with my 2 nvidia cards
<theadmin> ei2matrix: That is for any 64-bit machines.
<Moonlightning> theadmin: is there a way I can do it through a CLI? It's hard to see anything in the GUI…
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> ei2matrix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Sure thing. "sudo jockey-text -l" will list available drivers, and "sudo jockey-text -e 'drivername'" will enable any driver you choose.
<Moonlightning> theadmin: okay, thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: what video chip are you using?
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. This is a PowerBook G4, and I'm not sure how to find out from Ubuntu.
<Moonlightning> I wiped out the OS X installation and don't have the install disc, either.
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: if you run:  lspci |grep -i vga    what is output?
<Moonlightning> Hang on…
<Moonlightning> (Why does it take so long to log in on a tty? 6_9 )
<ninjafish> Can anyone direct me to a working tutorial on how to chroot ssh users, I just followed through a couple tutorials I found online and neither seemed to have worked properly
<Marco> Ciao!
<Marco> C'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<DJones> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis> b
<Moonlightning> Argh…
<Moonlightning> Is there an easy way to force the system to rescan for Wi-Fi networks?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: sudo iwlist scan
<shade34321> can you use ext4 for /boot or should you use something else?
<mooser> trying to get ride of UBUNTU's LAuncher bar
<theadmin> !nounity | mooser
<ubottu> mooser: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wilee-nilee> shade34321, A boot partition?
<shade34321> wilee-nilee: yeah
<wilee-nilee> shade34321, Are you sure you need one?
<ActionParsnip> mooser: install gnome-panel and log off, then log in to the new session. If you dislike Unity, install Xubutu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu and it won't even be installed
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: does that affect the GUI? I still don't see anything in the network list…
<mooser> theadmin yeah I want the drop down from task bar
<Moonlightning> …weird…I don't see the hidden-network option here either. 6_9
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: if the CLI can scan the network then the GUI should
<theadmin> mooser: You might want to install gnome-panel then
<sam1967> anyone heard about synthetic telepathy ?
<theadmin> mooser: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<theadmin> sam1967: offtopic much
<shade34321> wilee-nilee: I'm doing a custom partition on the install, mainly due to a NFS mounted home partition and if I need to reinstall b/c a user messed something up it'll be a bit easier for me
<mooser> I just installed Avant WIndow NAvigator
<Moonlightning> Argh. Plan B: How do I connect to a WPA2-secured network through a CLI and get the system to remember the network?
<wilee-nilee> shade34321, A standard msdos table with extension type partitions should not need a boot partition, but if you feel you need it a ext 4 type is fine.
<Shirakawasuna> Dr_Willis: awesome, thank you! I'll be off to the good will soon to see what cards are available :)
<sam1967> thheadmin: where should i go to discuss it ?
<shade34321> wilee-nilee: well that was my question, is there something I should be using instead
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Not sure about the "remember the network" bit, but... wpa_passphrase "your_essid" "your_passphrase" | sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<wilee-nilee> shade34321, I'm not familiar with a  NFS mounted home partition so not sure in regards to that and a boot partition, others should know though.
<Moonlightning> theadmin: shouldn't that be `tee -a`?
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: /home is defined by FHS as an optional thingy, so that's no big deal. You're fine without a /home altogether.
<mooser> Dr_Willis:  How do I use indictor with awn? I installed both
<bogor> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on flash drive. It seems to be stuck as there is no progress in progress bar. Is there any log to see if it is stuck and why it is stuck? I heard flash drives are faster the usual HDD. But my hp v220w pen drive seems to be 100 times slower than my sata HDD.
<milen8204> Hello all how can I add a folder in menu "Place" on gnome 3 ?
<shade34321> wilee-nilee: thanks anyways
<theadmin> Moonlightning: If you already have other networks there, maybe. But that is fine for an initial config.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Dr_Willis> mooser: check the awn settings and docs/guides/homepage you add the widgit to the awn dock
<Moonlightning> theadmin: ah, it doesn't exist yet. Okay…
<mooser> Its not applets menu in AWN?
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Thanks I was not sure in regards to the questions by shade34321
<Dr_Willis> mooser: you are looking at awn right now.. im not... so you tell me..  experiment..
<mynickname> if I am port forwarding for a file sharing program, should I use iptables or is there not a security risk?
<ActionParsnip> mynickname: do you use a router
<zykotick9> bogor: if you are using USB - it's gonna be VERY slow compared to IDE/SATA HDs...
<mynickname> yes
<Dr_Willis> mynickname: your router is forwarding ports to the pc?
<mynickname> yes
<Dr_Willis> so what are you going to use iptables for? ;0'
<Moonlightning> theadmin: invalid-argument from the last part
<ActionParsnip> mynickname: then its fine, the router is doing the firewalling for you
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, \oneiric
<deadmund> mynickname: You need to configure the router.  Not the PC that is running the service
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Oh, huh. Odd. That normally worked for me.
<nathanel1> does anyone know what is the username access for the dconf settings of the lock screen (to change the wallpaper)?
<Moonlightning> > ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<Moonlightning> this twice ^
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: With nautilus as the active window, move the mouse to the global menu
<theadmin> Moonlightning: I'm not into CLI-based network configs though. You might want to install wicd -- it has a nifty CLI-based configuration tool (wicd-curses)
<bogor> zykoticks9, Does pen drive connect other way or are you saying pen drives are slow since they connect via usb ?
<sam1967> anyone heard about synthetic telepathy ?
<theadmin> Moonlightning: But, it doesn't enjoy networkmanager so it'll remove that during the install (if you use APT, that is)
<Moonlightning> Okay, thanks…
<zykotick9> !tab > bogor
<ubottu> bogor, please see my private message
<bogor> ok
<zykotick9> bogor: USB is a slow interface
<DJones> sam1967: Thats not an ubuntu support question
<Moonlightning> …argh. Can't install anything because I don't have a connection.
 * Moonlightning facehoofs
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, and then ? :Д
<theadmin> Moonlightning: Oh... Rats, sorry, my bad.
<mynickname> I have configured the router to forward a port. When the program is not using this port, is it still open and is there a risk?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: or you should be able to drag to the left panel
<Moonlightning> The menu seems to be working again anyway, though (I rebooted), so… XD
<Dr_Willis> mynickname: if no service is listening to the port.. nothings going to happen
<theadmin> mynickname: There's no risk in "open" ports, you're misunderstanding the concept.
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, ok I will try thanks
<bogor> zykotick9, so all pen drives are slow ? BTW tab completion is not working for me. Should i install any package ?
<Dr_Willis> bogor:  usb3 pendrives exist now
<zykotick9> bogor: i meant in IRC (you got my nic right this time).  Yes all USB drives will be slow compared to IDE/SATA (maybe not with USB3), very slow.
<zykotick9> bogor: bash-completion installed?  for bash.
<Dr_Willis> i found ubuntu installed to a usb to be useable.. at least
<bogor> I will install bash-completion. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> better then a live cd
<Moonlightning> Argh. As far as I can tell from what I can see of the menu, I'm connected…and yet, I get network-unreachable from anything. >.<
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Heh, so I'm not the only one who experimented with OSes on a USB drive
<Moonlightning> …oh, the key I entered is wrong. Derp. 9_6
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Moonlightning> Nope.
<Moonlightning> > connect: Network is unreachable
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: can you ping your routers internal IP?
<Moonlightning> Ahhh, I'm not sure what that is…just redid the setup here…uhh, hang on…
<bogor> zykotick9: bash-completion is awesome. Thanks
<Moonlightning> Here we are.
<Moonlightning> And, no, I can't.
<Plumblum> could somone help me with phpmyadmin ?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: does the interface have an IP via DHCP
<Plumblum> the package is installed and connected to the sql server
<Plumblum> but i cant axcess it
<Moonlightning> …no, it doesn't.
<Moonlightning> Invalid key. DERP!!
<Moonlightning> sorry *facehoofs at self*
<Moonlightning> I'll get this thing eventually!
<bogor> The usb pen drive is new. But the PC is old so slow. I have a newer laptop. Will try making a large io like apt-get upgrade after this installation get over to see if there it is more usable.
<bogor> Does ubuntu installer have a log ?
<wrona> so is maybe that place can ask for some support about ubuntu ?
<theadmin> wrona: This is the place.
<Moonlightning> !metaquestion | wrona
<ubottu> wrona: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wrona> i am fresh user Pawel is my name and quite stupid about systems have just two question about
<Moonlightning> Questions? Awesome. Let's hear 'em!
<theadmin> wrona: Just ask your questions.
<Moonlightning> …argh…
<Dr_Willis> ask them in the form of a hiaku for bonus points...
<wrona> theadmin today is sunday no need to be rough so much or need :)  so. First is can I have cube 3d if I have intel integrated card, and second is whether is possible that when watching movies on web , screen is switching off , and if can be done that during watching movie on the web is not turning off ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: that'd be badass
<Moonlightning> This keeps rejecting the network key, but it's working fine on this Mac…
<theadmin> wrona: You can set it to not turn off at all, that'd be in power management settings. As for the cube thing, I think that doesn't work with recent Ubuntu releases.
<Dr_Willis> wrona: the cube is worth forgetting.. it has issues with unity
<wrona> ok thank you
<mooser> theadmin:  Gnome-MEnu shows "Installed" in Software Center. how do I run it.
<satyanash> Hi All! How can I have the "New Login" feature provided by xscreensaver for xdm instead of gdm? I know xscreensaver calls gdmflexiserver, but since I do not want to use gdm, what would I call?
<mooser> Dr_Willis:  THis dock looks like apple dock.
<theadmin> mooser: You want "gnome-panel", not "gnome-menu"
<Dr_Willis> wrona: askubuntu.com had some info on disabling the blanking for movies
<Moonlightning> mooser: ooh…how did you do that? :3
<Dr_Willis> !dock | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<mooser> theadmin: Sorry Gnome-Panel . may mistake .. Gnome-Panel shows installed
<Moonlightning> ah, okay, thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: My Ubuntu system runs slowly, Its a new install, Help me please   ;)
<wrona> i found ubumatic but is not working with this, any way thank U guys and have a good sunday :)
<theadmin> mooser: Okay, great, now log out, click the gear icon, choose "GNOME Fallback" from the list and log in
<mooser> ok
<satyanash> Does anyone have any idea?
<Dr_Willis> should i mention that in 12.0 - the fallbackmode is.. well gone i think.. )
<satyanash> I think gdm starts a new xserver when you click New Login, right?
<bogor> This may not be dir5ectly ubuntu related. But if usb is slow, what portable storage techology provides near or greater HDD speeds ?
<ActionParsnip> wrona: why is that necessary? You can do all that stuff yorself
<pranavk> i am kindda new to rss feeds, i want to fetch all the data from the rss feeds but currently i am shown only top 30 entries (sorted by date), but i want all 112 entries. is there any way out i can get those  ?
<zykotick9> bogor: esata would be one option
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Nuh-uh, you install the gnome-panel package and you get that. It's not GNOME2, it's GNOME3 which "looks" and acts like gnome2
<zykotick9> bogor: it makes me cry that i have to reboot to use esata on my mother board :(.. so i don't really get to use it.
<Kircle> I'm updating to 64bit precise from 32. When booting the disc will it give me the option to leave me home folder alone?
<bogor> zykotick9: yeah i saw there is a esata port in my laptop. I will research. Thanks.
<zykotick9> bogor: i'm sure regular USB is your best bet - but it's slow... live with it ;)  it's handy
<ActionParsnip> Kircle: you will need to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Kircle: its not really an upgrade
<mauk> q
<Dr_Willis> esata never had time to take off. ;(
<mynickname> thanks, guys
<Dr_Willis> i never got esata working right.. not it seems obsolete
<bogor> zykotick9: i like usb. b'cos it is small and looks cool and comes in sufficent large capacity.
<hamdi1984> I upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 then 11.10 to 12.04 LTS finally, and it seems like mate is not working properly (especially with compiz) any solutions ?
<bogor> zykotick9: just that it performance is not so good. I think situation will improve wth time. Maybe i need to wait.
<zykotick9> bogor: ya, nothing wrong with running from usb.  i personally just find it extremely slow for some things, and thus not sufficently fast (perhaps i'm spoiled by ssd os drive ;)
<Dr_Willis> hamdi1984: we cant support 'mate' here
<mooser> Hello again
<mooser> There wasn't any option called "GNOME FALLBACK" I chose GNOME CLASSIC
<Dr_Willis> hamdi1984: and it may be time for a clean install..
<hamdi1984> thnx Dr_Willis. How can I at least get my classic gnome desktop with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tizbac> zykotick9, still faster than windows :P , i have too an ssd and when i boot a machine with hdds i start freaking out , but the i see windows: "wtf is that , 10 mins to boot ..."
<mooser> hamdi install GNOME-PANEL
<Dr_Willis> hamdi1984: install gnome-panel and select it at login
<mooser> I just did
<theadmin> mooser: Well that's the one
<mooser> theadmin this is what i just wanted thank you. But i really miss the DASH Serach!
<hamdi1984> thnx a lot Dr_Willis. I should try that.
<theadmin> mooser: Heh can't have both
<Dr_Willis> but fallback may go away  in the next few releases...
<zykotick9> tizbac: i personally don't see the big deal about "boot times", but i never reboot 99.957% uptime since may 19
<theadmin> mooser: Try installing Launchy. It provides very similar functionality.
<Dr_Willis> stick with unity, old gnome is time to move on
<mooser> theadmin and can I use Compiz in GNOME CLASSIC?
<theadmin> mooser: You should be able to, yes.
<mooser> shall i install it again or its already installed? cause i had it in other side
<Dr_Willis> 'in other side' ?
<mooser> :( No items match "Launchy" in Software Store
<theadmin> mooser: It's not in the store, see http://launchy.net (they provide an ubuntu package)
<Moonlightning> Well, anyway…
<xangua> software center is called now software store¿
<theadmin> xangua: Nope, we just have someone calling stuff weird names.
<Dr_Willis> next will be ubuntu play app market....
<Moonlightning> output of `lspci | grep -i VGA`:
<Moonlightning> 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1)
<theadmin> xangua: Probably using a localized Ubuntu
<killer> ubuntu 11.04 is supported till october (exact  date)?
<Dr_Willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. that factid dont say. ;()
<Daekdroom> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> most do say
<Daekdroom> That first link in !eol does say
<Daekdroom> (But yeah, it'd be better if the factoid did)
<Moonlightning> …okay, let's go /way/ back. XD
<Moonlightning> I think I have outdated or wrong drivers for my system. How can I find and install the correct ones, preferably using just the CLI? (PowerBook G4 | Ubuntu 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning: thr nvidia-current package works for all my nvidia mahcines
<Dr_Willis> or see what jockey-text suggests
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: what was the command again?
<i7c> hi, i would like to use disk encryption on my ubuntu server, but i dont like the fact that it unmounts /home when no one is logged in to the system. how can i change that?
<Dr_Willis> jockey-text --help     perhaps
<Dr_Willis> or sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: unavailable-package error
<Seednode> Does anyone know how to fix that annoying white flash when switching workspaces with Desktop Cube?
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning: what ubuntu release?
<xangua> Seednode: are you using unity¿
<Moonlightning> 12.04-powerpc?
<Seednode> No, I'm not.
<Seednode> Xubuntu.
<Seednode> Does Unity not have that issue?
<bekks> xubuntu runs on powerpc, too.
<Umo111> Anyone know how run ubuntu from USB with a GTX 550 ti?
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning: may not be a powerpc package..
<ActionParsnip> Umo111: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Dr_Willis> Umo111: you can do a full install to usb, same as you would a real hard drive
<Seednode> xangua: Does that flash not happen in Unity?
<Guest22821> Hi, I'm trying to repair a system that lost power during an upgrade; I've booted form a live stick and chrooted to the hard drive but am seeing problems because things can't access /dev or /proc
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: >.<
<Umo111> OK il try that thanks
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning: i gave up on powerpc.. ;) my imac was just a ssh terminal for ages
<Moonlightning> Yeah…I mostly use the tty's anyway…
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning: even those were messee up on m y imac
<astropirate> Hello all. I have connected a second monitor but it is not recieving any signal. How can I diagnose this?
<Dr_Willis> astropirate: video chipset? what drivers?
<Dr_Willis> astropirate: it  was plugged in when you booted up?
<astropirate> gtx 670 nvidia propitory driver that comes iwth ubuntu
<astropirate> no it wasnt
<astropirate> well
<astropirate> it was pluged in
<FloodBot1> astropirate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> astropirate: seen that confuse the nvidia cards on some machines
<astropirate> Ohh I should reboot then?
<Dr_Willis> plug in, power on, reboot, try nvidia-settings tool
<Dr_Willis> just to eliminate any potential issues
<astropirate> Ahh the nvidia-setting did it
<astropirate> i wasn't aware I had to do that. thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> some times it dosent. ;)
<Dr_Willis> had issues with older cards needing things in at power up. or the card turnrd off the port
<astropirate> Dr_Willis, hmm although, my mouse cursor does "stick" on the launch panel on the second montir which makes mouse transition between monitors un-smoth
<jason__> Hi I have a new install of ubuntu 12.04 and tried the unity desktop found in buggy, thunderbird crashed on start firefox slow and greyed out, gone over to using gnome classic
<Dr_Willis> dual monitors? theres a sticky edge feature
<Dr_Willis> move the mouse fast...
<astropirate> So its a feature not a bug? :p
<mooser> Dr_Willis: I found something like Ubuntu Dash Search for GNOME called "bolt" > https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/330/bolt/ . "But it tells me You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information."
<Dr_Willis> astropirate:  yes. to make window moveing easier
<astropirate> sounds good. thanks A LOT Dr_Willis
<trism> mooser: extensions.gnome.org is for gnome-shell not gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> mooser: i use unity. not gnome-shell
<devilz> i have dell 5520 and install complete ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows
<tunsa> is there any msn clientthat comes with latest ubuntu
<devilz> my wifi card is 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4365 (rev 01)
<devilz> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0016
<devilz> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<devilz> 	Memory at c1500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]
<devilz> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Dr_Willis> !im | tunsa
<Moonlightning> !flood | devilz
<ubottu> devilz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> tunsa: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<devilz> can anyone tell me how to get drivers for that?
<ActionParsnip> tunsa: amsam emesene, pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | devilz
<ubottu> devilz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> tunsa: amsn   sorry
<Moonlightning> So, if there's no powerpc package with the drivers…
<Moonlightning> Am I just out of luck?
<devilz> ActionParsnip : thanks for link. I try this and tell u :D
<Nintendoo64> I'm not sure how much RAM I have. I have a 32bit installation and system monitor says I currently have 3.9GB. I've booted into 64bit ubuntu via liveCD and system monitor stills says I have 3.9GB. Is this reading accurate?
<deadmund> Nintendoo64: you don't think you have 3.9 / 4Gb ?
<deadmund> Nintendoo64: you there?
<Moonlightning> …no, wait, here it is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/powerpc/nvidia-current
<diminoten> it's the little things... like right now
<diminoten> I can't change my desktop background
<diminoten> why would that sort of thing even break?
<sebastorama> is there a way to resize a partition "on the fly" on linux?
<ender__> hola
<sebastorama> I mean.. without the need to do it from a live cd for instance..
<deadmund> sebastorama: yes but not the root partition or any partition that is mounted
<ender__> hola
<ender__> hola
<ender__> hola
<ender__> hola
<FloodBot1> ender__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadmund> ender__: yeah, hi
<Moonlightning> !es | ender__
<ubottu> ender__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Moonlightning> …wait, how is that possible?
<mooser> trims no version for gnome-panel ?
<sebastorama> deadmund, hum.. on OS X, disk utility can do this... It may dismount the partition and do it's magick.. bcoz the system freezes for a while while doin'g it :D
<Moonlightning> What's up with the /modes/ on this network? 6_9
<astropirate> My sounds keeps repeating for 1-2 seconds like a broken CD. It plays sounds fine for a minut or so but it keeps doing this. How can I fix this?
<sebastorama> deadmund, but thanks anyway
<Moonlightning> I've seen ChanServ set +o on the flood bots even though they're /already/ +o, and now /all three/ of the bots set -q ender__!*@*, one after another…
<deadmund> sebastorama: yeah, there might be some crazy way using chroot.  IDK
<mooser> I really miss the Dash Search from Unity here in gnome-panel
<histo> mooser: gnome3 has search
<sebastorama> deadmund, yeap.. who knows what apple do in order to keep users happy :D
<deadmund> sebastorama: yeah
<sebastorama> deadmund, but thanks for the help :D
<mooser> histo I am not on gnome-shall this is just gnome-panel
<mooser> aslo I am not even sure if i can update this gnome-pnel to gnome3 dunno
<WeThePeople> how to download the max quality video using youtube-dl
<mooser> !unity-manual
<mooser> !unity-manuel
<BluesKaj> !man unity
<mooser> Where do I run installed programs or how do i do it in terminal
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Moonlightning> mooser: generally you can just type the name of the program
<deadmund> mooser: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<BluesKaj> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<deadmund> mooser: what are you trying to install?
<Moonlightning> …wait.
<Moonlightning> Are we talking about /getting/ or /running/ programs?
<deadmund> Oh!  I misread :P
<Vlan> hello, someone experiencing low read/write rates w/ SSD drives even w/ AHCI enabled?
<deadmund> mooser run them by name in the term
<mooser> deadmund I am a Ubuntu Unity user. I am now installed gnome-panel cause i hated the unity launcher bar on left. But i really missing the unity DAsh serach
<histo> mooser: pres your windows key
<mooser> deamund like: run programname ?
<deadmund> mooser: alt + f2    ?
<histo> mooser: did you setup X with just gnome-panel launching?
<mooser> what is X?
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mooser> i just installed gnome-panel from Ubuntu unity Software Center
<mooser> and logged in
<histo> mooser: well is the unity panel still on the screen?
<mooser> histo,  no. I am now in gnome classic. launcher panel is on the top left. drop down menu. just like how i wanted.
<mooser> I still did not understand what is X
<histo> mooser: okay well alt+f2 should get you a run dialog
<WeThePeople> does anybody have youtube-dl installed
<Vlan> someone with an SSD drive could do a "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda1" for me?
<mooser> Is it kind of Dash Search for Gnome Classic?
<bekks> WeThePeople: Why?
<bekks> Vlan: And you are expecting which result in particular?
<ThinkT510> mooser: X is the graphical server
<Moonlightning> FINALLY!
<histo> mooser: no alt+f2 is a run dialog you can type a programs name in the there with tab completion
<mooser> histo is it possible to use Dash Search in gnome?
<Moonlightning> Got connected. /Sheesh./
<WeThePeople> bekks, if i try to download the best video quailti using youtube-dl --max-quality (url) it comes back and says i need atleast one url..??
<deadmund> mooser: There are other more modular solutions like gnome-do  that you might wanna look at too
<Vlan> bekks: i'm only getting half the speed declared by the manufactor, i'd like to see if i'm the only one with this problem
<histo> mooser: is there a particular part of the dash you want? there are many apps that will accomplish certain parts of it.
<bekks> Vlan: And getting our output will not help you at all on solving your issue :)
<bekks> Vlan: I have a SSD, and I am perfectly happy with it.
<Moonlightning> I'm getting a package-not-available error from trying to install nvidia-current on a powerpc system, but the website has a page for the package…
<Vlan> bekks: ok but if you say that you're running at 100 mb/s probably there's nothing i can do about it as well...
<Darkenvy> What are the choices for display managers? Gnome, Unity, KDE, ????, what else?
<mooser> can alt+f2 also do search the programs while i am typing? or I have to write the complete name to run a program?
<Troy^> Darkenvy: LXCE, XFCE
<Darkenvy> is that everything?
<ThinkT510> Darkenvy: those are desktop environments, not display managers
<histo> mooser: yes it will search you can hit tab to complete the name
<Troy^> Darkenvy: LXDE sorry,
<morteza> hi
<bekks> Vlan: I am not running at SATA HDD speed :) I am meeting the specifications of the manufacturer.
<morteza> I installed ubuntu in my netbook
<Darkenvy> thats what I said desktop environments :P
<Rallias> What are my options for volume controls on tint2?
<morteza> but when I start it , my monitor will be turn off
<histo> mooser: also take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/122437/how-to-access-applications-menu-in-ubuntu-unity-desktop  to get a gnome applications menu in unity
<Troy^> Darkenvy: you could pretty much use whatever display manger you wanted or environment
<morteza> what is this? crash? what?
<Darkenvy> one last question: alternatives to nautilus? I am unable to drag and drop
<histo> Darkenvy: thunar is a good one
<ProtekNickz> Hi all got a sticky situation, i was going through my GPG keys and deleted the launchpad. one's for ubuntu 12.04, any one know how i re add it, or where it's located if still on the computer ?
<histo> Darkenvy: there is also roxbox pcmanfm a ton of file managers
<ThinkT510> Darkenvy: thunar, pcmanfm
<mooser> well why do I need Gnome Do when there is already a tool in Alt+F2
<mooser> God I loved Linux!
<Darkenvy> thanks guys!
<Rallias> ProtekNickz, apt-cache search ubuntu keys
<mooser> Guys sorry about my dump questions. This is my 3th day on Linux and I just loved it...
<histo> mooser: you could also type a app name in a terminal and use tab to complete the name
<Darkenvy> Man I love Linux!
<ProtekNickz> k
<deadmund> mooser: gnome-do also looks for files and can index a lot more information like contents of emails, recent pidgin conversations, web pages, and similar
<Troy^> lol linux is great minus games
<deadmund> mooser: alt+f2 is ONLY programs
<Dice-Man> hello all people
<mooser> deadmund,  now it makes sense.. downloaded... let me try
<Dice-Man> how to load a keyboard layout from the commande line ?
<deadmund> mooser: have fun.
<Moonlightning> I'm getting a package-not-available error from trying to install nvidia-current on a powerpc system, but the website has a page for the package…
<BenBE> Hy, anyone around who could package a new version of php-geshi for Ubuntu?
<islandmonkey> Troy^: The minus games part will all change when Steam arrives
<Troy^> islandmonkey: there is really not going to be that many games though
<mobile> help
<BenBE> read man ...
<islandmonkey> mobile: Help on what?
<islandmonkey> Please do not ask to ask
<mobile> sorry i was trying to invoke my irc client help
<islandmonkey> Oh sorry :)
<WeThePeople> lol, i have to type -i to ignore an url error to get it to work
<islandmonkey> Troy^: Well we'll have to see
<Rallias> Troy^ There's supposed to be a few good games for release.. not many, but the ones that do are good.
<Troy^> islandmonkey and Rallias: well LFD2 seems to be the first port. Well i own that game and it ain't any different from the first one and quite boring
<Snow-Man> has anyone got bonding & VLANs working, from a cold boot, on 12.04?
<test_> hello
<test_> Linux question: how can it be that: 1.ping works 2. arping does not work.
<BenBE> test_: You're not root.
<deadmund> test_: arping only works local network
<BenBE> test_: Alternative: You card can't do promiscious.
<bogor> I am trying to setup my ubuntu pc1 as a wireless hostspot. pc1 has wireless network card and wired ethernet connection. It is connected to internet via wired connection.
<deadmund> bogor: that is not a question
<bogor> i clicked on use hotspot, but it keeps disappearing.
<gmachine_24> My install of Ubuntu 11.04 won't boot; end up with the initram error, etc. From a "Live" CD, how can I repair/restore the Grub files?
<Rallias> Troy^, If rumors are to believed, HL3 is a part of the steam release on linux aswell
<bogor> gmachine_24: 11.04 is old , try 12.04
<Troy^> Rallias: well that will be awesome then. HL2 episodes were pretty decent
<theghost> can you set up a service on ubuntu where one computer takes control of all of them like the master the domain
<mooser> what is the short key to run gnome-do ?
<islandmonkey> gmachine_24: Better hurry up, support for 11.04 is running out thick and fast
<gmachine_24> I know I can try 12.04; that is not the point. I need to fix the installation.
<islandmonkey> gmachine_24: Why can't you just grab another CD (or wipe the USB on) and place 12.04 on it?
<TheMiner> theghost you can setup a cluster of machines and manage them from one spot
<theghost> what would i need to set up a cluster
<TheMiner> If you only have a few machines I would recommend something like webmin
<Rallias> theghost, what type of cluster?
<TheMiner> There are some pretty straight forward cluster distro's that you could use
<nick_cannon> Hey guys, How can I tell what my video card is?
<TheMiner> The cluster would allow you to pool resources
<savio> lspci nick_cannon
<theghost> a type of cluster so i can manage multiple machines from one point
<devilz> how can i find drivers for 14e4:4365 in zip format ?
<lwizardl> if I have a deb installer how can i autohave it also grab any required Dependencies ?
<TheMiner> what are the different machines going to be doing theghost?
<gmachine_24> Because I don't want to.
<Rallias> lwizardl, "dpkg -i $packagename && apt-get -f install"
<islandmonkey> gmachine_24: It is the easiest way to do it
<lwizardl> Rallias, thanks
<mytoz_> question: I'm upgrading Ubuntu and now it seems X (or my WM, the default one) doesn't want to render any windows etc. only my cursor is visible. can I somehow reload X without killing all the running programs, and especially the upgrade process?
<mytoz_> or is there something else I can do?
<deadmund> mytoz_: ctrl + alt + F2,  then log in and kill X or Xorg and it should restart itself
<mytoz_> deadmund: the upgrade process as well? won't that break the current installations etc?
<TheMiner> ctrl+alt+backspace
<histo> mytoz_: you can hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty and ctrl+alt+F7 should bring you back to X.  In the tty you can see if the upgrade process is still working with top
<theghost> basiclly i want one machine as like the master and managing lets say 10 pcs and i can manage them 10 pcs from the master pc
<TheMiner> or cntrl-alt-f7
<deadmund> mytoz_: What I described will not effect the upgrade process or any packages
<histo> theghost: manage what?
<histo> theghost: upgrades?
<TheMiner> managing what?
<mytoz_> deadmund: ah cool
<TheMiner> are they going to be running webservers?
<deadmund> mytoz_: sure
<TheMiner> ftp servers?
<theghost> yes
<mustafa> how to open firefox on local machine bu using ssh?
<TheMiner> then just use Webmin
<bekks> theghost: "yes" to what?
<bekks> webmin? NO.
<bekks> DONT use it.
<mustafa> how to open firefox on local machine by* using ssh?
<bekks> Use ssh and administer your servers properly. Webmin introduces various security wholes.
<ech0dish> whats wrong with webmin?
<TheMiner> He can run upgrades, start/restart servers etc all with Webmins cute GUI interface
<bekks> ech0dish: Wrong question. "Whats not wrong with webmin?"
<Rallias> bekks if properly configured, nothing's wrong with webmin
<bekks> Webmin is the worst "GUI", from a security point of view.
<UnknownFork> Hello, I have had Xubuntu 12.04 installed on my Toshiba Mini NB505-N508BL for over 3 months. The touchpad recently stopped working on it. It has stopped working before, but has started working again after a reboot. Whenever I reboot it now it still doesn't work. Help?
<TheMiner> I would agree that someone with experience should just be using ssh
<histo> mustafa: ssh -X to the host then firefox
<bekks> Rallias: Almost everything is wrong with webmin, because it is a secuity whole by design.
<TheMiner> UnknownFork sounds like a hardware issue
<histo> mustafa: unless you want to open firefox locally
<Rallias> bekks that's why I said "if configured properly"
<Rallias> as in, only listen on localhost.
<UnknownFork> TheMiner, maybe a driver issue
<TheMiner> You can lock Webmin down pretty tight
<ech0dish> webmin helped me get started up when i was a teenager.. good for learning but once you've learned i agree it's more proper to use ssh for everything.
<mytoz_> deadmund: seems X didn't really start again after I softkilled it
<mustafa> histo I tried but I get "No protocol specified Error: cannot open display: :0"
<UnknownFork> I will run an operating system via live cd to see if it is a hardware issue
<histo> mustafa: are you ssh'd from a windows box to a linux box?
<TheMiner> holy hell I am old,...Webmin was a LONG way from being around when I was a teenager
<Rallias> Webmin by default is just as insecure as any web administration panel.
<histo> Do not recomend webmin in here it's not supported
<TheMiner> Hell OpenSSH is unsecure until you get it setup properly
<deadmund> mytoz_: startx  from the cli
<mytoz_> deadmund: ah okay
<bekks> theghost: Not nearly insecure as webmin by default.
<histo> !webmin | Rallias bekks
<ubottu> Rallias bekks: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Darkenvy> #gnome
<bekks> histo: I know. I am not suggesting using it.
<Rallias> bekks oh, and what's one that's more secure than webmin?
<TheMiner> ubottu, hence the reason you download the source and compile it yourself
<ubottu> TheMiner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duckxx> can anyone point me to a place on how to specify ip ranges.. i dont understand the /24 /15 endings on ips
<theghost> theminer: thanks
<bekks> Rallias: ssh.
<mustafa> histo No. linux to linux
<duckxx> i want to ban all of china
<duckxx> from going to my server
<Rallias> By default, just as insecure.
<histo> mustafa: do you have X running on the machine you are using to ssh to the host on?
<Rallias> Find a user with sudo access, you've compromised the system.
<duckxx> hell i want to ban the entire eastern countries
<TheMiner> duckxx good luck
<duckxx> lol
<bekks> Rallias: Nope. BY default, webmin doesnt use SSL, while ssh is using a secured connection.
<histo> mustafa: to forward X applications via ssh you need to have a local X instance running then you can ssh -X host   once in you can launch any X based applicaiton on the host and it will forward it to the local machine.
<Rallias> bekks how have YOU installed webmin in a way that doesn't use SSL? The deb package they provide always enables it.
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black screen 
<bekks> Rallias: The last time I've used webmin is 15y ago. Actually, I am wondering why it isnt prosecuted to use it nowadays.
<Rallias> bekks because it isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
<duckxx> bekks, so wat do u use now ?
<mustafa> histo I have X on running machine
<bekks> Rallias: Actually it is. Just take a look at the security fixes.
<bekks> duckxx: ssh.
<histo> mustafa: are you trying to launch firefox ont eh host machine you are connected to and have it open on the local machine?  Is that the goal here?
<duckxx> i cant wrap my head around the /8 /24 /25 wildcard ip ranges.. anyone care to explain
<sam101> can use ssh to manage ur website of the server
<duckxx> ?
<mustafa> histo exactly
<bekks> sam101: Sure.
<TheMiner> yeah
<Rallias> duckspeaker, /8: x.*.*.*, /16: x.x.*.*, /24: x.x.x.*
<gunarm> when I just went to Disk Utility and clicked Check/Repair array on my RAID volume, it started this long repair process.  Is there any way to tell what the errors are that it's fixing?  I just set the array up like yesterday
<TheMiner> via SSH you can do anything on the remote machine that you could do on your local machine
<stephenmac7> Hey, I was wondering if it was possible to have all incoming network traffic go through a firewall on an ubuntu server?
<stephenmac7> (For a home network, not just the server.)
<histo> mustafa: when you connect to that machine make sure you use the -X option with ssh. so ssh -X whatever.ip.address    then it will allow forwarding of X applications
<foul_owl> stephenmac7: look into iptables
<Rallias> duckspeaker, just think of IP addresses as base-256 and netblocks as a chunk of it in base 2
<histo> stephenmac7: yes
<mustafa> I tried but not working
<TheMiner> stephenmac you just need to have your router forward everything through your machine
<TheMiner> iptables get complicated pretty quick though
<mustafa> histo  I tried but not working
<stephenmac7> TheMiner: How do you do that? (I have linksys)
<histo> mustafa: please pastebin the commands you are trying along with the connection string like ssh -X someserver
<mustafa> histo ssh -X server
<openyost> Hi all!  I'm hoping someone can help out with this fun I'm having.  Earlier this week, my comp was reporting 100% usage of my hard drive with the home folder being the culprit.  When I du -h in my home folder the sum of the folders does not equal the total sum of files (http://pastebin.com/QfS5hDhJ)  I ran fsck at boot and it fixed it. But now it has happened again with the exact same issue.  The file usage should be about 20% at
<openyost>  most.  Any ideas on how to fix this?  (if it helps to know, this is my mythtv box)
<mustafa> histo ssh -X a.machine.at.server
<mustafa> histo firefox www.google.com
<mustafa> that is all
<gunarm> openyost, i dont know what your issue is but also check out the GUI utility baobab to graph disk usage, and sometimes hard/soft links can confuse disk measurements
<mytoz_> interesting. when I run startx, it just repeatedly prints out "no protocol specified"
<openyost> gunarm I can't even get x to start right now because of the full disk
<histo> !paste | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> mustafa: and are you logged into the Desktop on the local machine?
<mustafa> histo yes
<histo> mustafa: you can't do this through  tty as I said earlier X needs to be running
<histo> mustafa: Does the other machine have xauth installed?
<foul_owl> openyost: Do you have backups?
<foul_owl> openyost: I don't know off the top of my head what could cause this, but in case of catastrophic hard drive failure, be absolutely sure to have full backups
<mustafa> histo how to sure that?
<histo> mustafa: dpkg -l | grep xauth
<openyost> foul_owl not of recent changes.  Do you think it's software or hardware.  It's such a weird hardware problem
<foul_owl> openyost: Are you getting any SMART errors?
<foul_owl> openyost: (I have also heard that SMART isn't that great of a metric as hard drive mfgs try and downplay SMART errors to prevent premptive RMAs)
<openyost> foul_owl when I ran disk utility, it had a grey icon, saying it wasn't communicating
<mustafa> histo installed
<Rallias> openyost, is the power cable to the hard drive fully inserted?
<foul_owl> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/monitoring-hard-disks-smart
<openyost> Rallias, it's internal and yes :/
<histo> mustafa: okay then it should work
<UnknownFork> Hello, I have had Xubuntu 12.04 installed on my Toshiba Mini NB505-N508BL for over 3 months. The touchpad recently stopped working on it. It has stopped working before, but has started working again after a reboot. Whenever I reboot it now it still doesn't work. I have just booted Xubuntu 12.04 from the CD and the touchpad works perfectly. Help?
<mustafa> histo but not
<Rallias> openyost, have you tried rebooting?
<mustafa> histo how to check  X running properly on the machine I ssh'd?
<foul_owl> It is true that links can cause disk space usage confusion, but filesystem errors make me cringe
<foul_owl> Thus, the backup recommendation
<openyost> Rallias, it worked the first time but not the last 5 times.
<histo> mustafa: X doesn't need to be running on the machine you are ssh'd into.  make sure the /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the remote machine has "X11Forwarding  yes"
<openyost> and i'm doing fsck each boot
<Rallias> openyost At this point, get a ubuntu livecd burnt and use it to back up precious's
<histo> mustafa: if not change it from no to yes and restart sshd
<openyost> Rallias, I think i might try to clonezilla it to a virtual machine and fsck it there.  :)
<jony> somebody pls tell me how to remove symlink
<Rallias> openyost, how big a hard disk?
<mustafa> histo exactly it is  X11Forwarding yes
<bekks> openyost: clonezilla will not convert anything to a vm.
<histo> mustafa: also make sure you are using -X not -x
<jony> i forgot to save another friend advice
<mustafa> histo I am aware of it
<openyost> bekks, I know  but i can liveiso clonezilla to a VM
<Rallias> openyost if its 1 tb, it has a 31% (roughly) chance of failing to copy byte by byte.
<openyost> Rallias, its 80
<bekks> openyost: No.
<openyost> bekks, Yes.  I've done it several times
<W4sp> jony: ln -f <>
<bekks> openyost: clonezilla isnt even capable of converting anything to a vm.
<foul_owl> Rallias: wut
<bekks> clonezilla can create images of a partition - thats all.
<histo> mustafa: again can you please pastebin the output of the terminal starting from your ssh line
<Rallias> foul_owl, modern HDD's have a 10^14 chance of unrecoverable unreadable sector.
<Moonlightning> Why isn't /etc/group- world-readable?
<Rallias> At 1 TB, that chance over copying the entire hard disk, is roughly 69.8% chance of completing successfully
<bekks> Moonlightning: Because that isnt needed.
<Jiremi> hello
<jabes> vga port not working in ubuntu but will in windows. Why?
<Moonlightning> …oh…
<foul_owl> Rallias: Do you have a source? I believe you, but I would like more information
<Rallias> foul_owl, give me a minnute..
<foul_owl> np
<histo> jabes: what type of video card?
<foul_owl> thanks!
<Moonlightning> It's the only-allow-what's-needed security paradigm, huh?
<jabes> histo nvidea
<W4sp> !pm | jony
<ubottu> jony: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<histo> so you get no display booting?
<openyost> foul_owl & Rallias thanks, I'm gonna try some recovery fun.
<histo> jabes: so you get no display booting?
<foul_owl> np
<mustafa> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155954/
<jabes> histo when i boot to windows it comes up, but grub loader doesn't show, so for linux there nothing
<jony> pls help me someone: I want to moove playonlinux default folder path to my previously mounted NTFS partition
<foul_owl> Rallias: Eh who needs data integrity anyway? Random bit flipping just adds character to your data.
<bekks> jabes: Grub is hidden by default, you have to press esc or shift its menu.
<histo> mustafa: don't know haven't seen that error before
<bekks> *to display
<histo> mustafa: perhaps someone else can help
<jabes> bekks, not if you dual boot :)
<mustafa> histo thank you for your afford
<bekks> jony: You will lose all permissions and totally break that folder contens.
<jabes> bekks, my vga port isn't working
<gunarm> since raid6 is bad for constant, small writes.  for torrenting, would it better to download stuff to a drive not part of the array and then rsync them over when they finish?
<bekks> *contents.
<miranda> night all
<jony> ok, but I want to moove it since I don't have much free space on linux partition to install new games
<ech0dish> l8
<openyost> HA!  Found it  .xsession-errors is 64GB large
<foul_owl>  openyost: Nice!
<bekks> jony: That doesnt change the fact of breaking it, when moving it onto NTFS.
<Rallias> foul_owl, http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/why-raid-6-stops-working-in-2019/805 under the bold "The crux of the problem"
<bekks> jony: No matter what you want. :)
<foul_owl>  openyost: Good old runaway log file
<openyost> foul_owl I have no idea how fsck fixed it the first time
<jony> any ssugesion then?
<jony> suggestion
<foul_owl> Rallias: oh dear :(
<Rallias> I cited the wrong number...
<mooser> Something interesting happen on reboot this time! It show "Lubuntu" logo When I chose Ubuntu on Dual Boot screen where I choose Windows Or Ubuntu... is this because I installet lxde after I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<foul_owl>  openyost: Yeah no idea on that!
<Rallias> its 2 tb have a 38% of failed images.
<openyost> And i found the error, someone has been trying to hack into my VNC
<foul_owl>  openyost: You can always set up logrotate :P
<openyost> like Dbaggs :)
<jabes> mooser, that sounds logical
<mooser> didn't really get it now. Is my Ubuntu runs on lxde instead of unity?
<Rallias> openyost, how's that the problem? Huge log files?
<Moonlightning> I'm getting a package-unavailable from nvidia-current on powerpc, but the website has a page for it…
<bekks> jony: Dont move it onto NTFS, thats the only suggestion.
<openyost> Rallias that is all the log file even is, rejection from vino
<jabes> mooser, you can choice with desktop you want to run on. lxde or unity
<foul_owl> Rallias: The solution is clearly 4 disk raid 1
<Moonlightning> And yes, I did just do an `apt-get update`
<Rallias> foul_owl, is raid 1 stripe or mirror?
<foul_owl> The only problem is finding a decent raid controller
<foul_owl> mirror
<Rallias> ah mmk
<mooser> jabes isn't lxde more ligher and faster then unity?
<foul_owl> so you have four copies of your data :)
<Rallias> I liken to do 3-mirror raid 10
<jabes> mooser, yep
<jony> ty
<foul_owl> Great read speed on a raid 1 afaik, but again, I don't have a decent (non-fakeraid) controller yet
<mooser> but how could i run unity stuff on lxde? like unity launcher bar?
<UnknownFork> Hello, I have had Xubuntu 12.04 installed on my Toshiba Mini NB505-N508BL for over 3 months. The touchpad recently stopped working on it. It has stopped working before, but has started working again after a reboot. Whenever I reboot it now it still doesn't work. I have just booted Xubuntu 12.04 from the CD and the touchpad works perfectly. Help?
<jabes> mooser, can't
<Rallias> foul_owl, I have to work with raid-0 daily :/
<schneida> Plz help: Is there a way to prevent the at command from stripping all quotes, so that echo 'command "my string"' | at now doesn't turn out as 'command my string'?
<Guest41027> nick luisnux
<mooser> hmm i am now logged in to "gnome-panel". so u say it will not show unity launcher bar if i login to Ubuntu 3d?
<foul_owl> production raid 0?
<Rallias> foul_owl, in an openvz environment to boot
<jabes> UnknownFork, your configuration for your touch pad has been disabled most likely
<Moonlightning> schneida: it works like that for me…
<Rallias> We have offsite backups.
<mooser> or it will automaticaly turn back to unity and not boot in lxde?
<foul_owl> so the host is running raid 0...?
<Rallias> foul_owl, yes.
<foul_owl> http://tinyurl.com/lz89pd
<Rallias> It has 2 raid 0's set up, one's for creating backups.
<schneida> Moonlightning: did you try it by using echo 'command "my string"' | cat or with the real at command?
<foul_owl> Interesting....
<UnknownFork> jabes, How do I enable it?
<ubifreak> guys guys, so I got ubuntu to install on my system, and it unmounted my hdd, what do?
<ubifreak> (It's not installing on my hdd)
<foul_owl> I guess that is kind of like a raid 10 then :P
<Rallias> With an excruciatingly boring script my boss wrote.
<ubifreak> How do I mount it back?
<Rallias> foul_owl, technically, no.
<ubifreak> 10.04
<Moonlightning> < echo 'something "something else"' | cat
<Moonlightning> > something "something else"
<Rallias> foul_owl, its like an onsite backup
<foul_owl> yeah
<foul_owl> the :P was implying that haha
<foul_owl> What filesystem?
<jabes> what is the configuration editor for ubuntu? it use to come default on 10.10?
<ubifreak> I tried to mount from terminal, from nautilus but I can't.
<Rallias> foul_owl, ext3
<schneida> Moonlightning: that works for me too, but using at, it strips all the " which makes the string appear as multiple parameters to my command program
<jabes> UnknownFork, you will need a configuration editor
<UnknownFork> k
<foul_owl> Do you know if its possible to run OpenVZ on a filesystem that doesn't need to fsk?
<foul_owl> *fsck
<schneida> googling for my problem wasn't helpful at all, because "at" is not really a good searchquery at all
<Rallias> foul_owl, meh, boss likes default configs.
<ubifreak> Can you see this, or do I have to /NickServer register?
<mooser> will Compiz work in Gnome-Panel? lxde?
<W4sp> ubifreak : You can be seen.
<Moonlightning> schneida: can't you just pass the command to `at` rather than piping it?
<ubifreak> W4sp always.
<bekks> mooser: No. No.
<ubifreak> So any one can help? Thanks in advance.
<mooser> it will not?
<morteza> my grub can load with text mod , but can't load with default mode
<xangua> mooser: bekks it does, yes
<morteza> my grub can load with text mode , but can't load with default mode , how to fix it?
<W4sp> schneida: Whatevery you try to achieve it's not an 'at' issue. See sh/ksh/bash or whatever you have.
<mooser> it does or not?
<mooser> confused
<g00053> i get this error when i try to install et , can anyone point me in the right direction...
<g00053> ./setup.sh: 191: ./setup.sh: /home/g00053/.setup26647: not found
<ubifreak> No one can answer my basic mount ntfs question?
<TrevMyster> Can anyone tell me what the best Note Taking Application is in Ubuntu (Like OneNote)
<bekks> ubifreak: You cant install Ubuntu onto NTFS.
<schneida> but it only happens with the at command, piping is the only option because it should eventually work from inside a non blocking php script
<ubifreak> bekks, I just want to mount it, thanks.
<mooser> xangua how do i run compiz in gnome-panel?
<ubifreak> I installed ubi to ext4, but it unmounted my ntfs
<bekks> ubifreak: you dont need it to be mounted for installing ubuntu onto another partition. :)
<xangua> mooser: select fallback mode with efects in the login screen
<ubifreak> I want to retrieve a file that I need to mail right now
<bekks> ubifreak: So you used Wubi to install Ubuntu?
<ubifreak> I use live usb
<ubifreak> to install it on a usb.
<W4sp> ubifreak: With 'guys' you mask 50% of potential assistance. :-) Maybe that's what it is.
<ubifreak> yeah I'm sorry W4sp..
<mooser> mooser there was no fallback mode. I had to choose GNOME CLASSIC
<Rallias> foul_owl, the problem with it is that whatever filesystem is getting used has to support the 2.6.18 kernel, alot of stuff is fishy with that one.
<W4sp> ubifreak: No problem.
<devilz> i deleted the partition in which my ubuntu was installed from windows. now when i boot my windows isn't loading but i am getting a black window with grub rescue can anyone help me ?
<ubifreak> So, my problem is as following, I am trying to install ubuntu on a usb (ext4) from a live usb (fat32) and it for some reason unmounted my main ntfs, can any one help me, gender doesn't matter?
<Rallias> devilz do you have a windows disk?
<devilz> u mean a recovery or backup disk?
<W4sp> schneida: Please, that can't be a big issue. Can you tell the entire command line so I can test it. Also, to be more specific... What shell do you use?
<Rallias> devilz recovery
<Rallias> I'm not sure about backup
<devilz> nopr :(
<sambagirl> is there any effort for fingerprint reading with ubuntu? specifically
<bjv> ubifreak, i dont see how unmounting your main ntfs impacts ability to boot from usb to install to another usb.. or are you attempting to overwrite the install drive?
<sambagirl> UPEK TCS3 TouchStrip™ strip sensor with
<sambagirl> CMOS active capacitive pixel-sensing
<sambagirl> technology
<bjv> How can i troubleshoot Nautilus?   after restarting compiz (compiz --replace ccp) i find i am unable to click to focus folders or files in nautilus?  click works in firefox/gnome-terminal, i tried running nautilus --check and also killall nautilus then starting a new one.  Same behavior.  nothing in /var/crash... options?
<FloodBot1> sambagirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devilz> nope*
<Rallias> devilz get the grub boot disk and install it. Only thing I can think of.
<ubifreak> bjv, I just want to retrieve a .txt file from main hdd (ntfs)
<ubifreak> main hdd is not used in any way.. it just unmounted it.
<devilz> grub boot disk?? whats that?
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<Rallias> devilz livecd used for installing grub
<schneida> W4sp: i'm using bash with ssh
<Rallias> can't think the exact name on the spot.
<schneida> the point is to execute a long running command with a string parameter followed by multiple numbers from inside php
<ubifreak> #ubuntu-italia fabio
<W4sp> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<devilz> Rallias: u mean livecd for ubuntu?
<ubifreak> yeah ubuntu-it..
<Rallias> devilz it would work..
<Rallias> devilz in the ubuntu livecd, make a partition for a bootloader (ext2, 256mb should be enough)
<krazyyyy> Hello
<MandrakeRoot> Hi
<ubifreak> Anyone, guys? It's not a hard question, I just can't figure out due to lack of using linux.
<W4sp> schneida: I see. To let me know the command line woudln't help then. I was wondering about your single and double quotes though ... There is #bash on FreeNode too. Maybe they can spot something.
<TrevMyster> Can someone help me with gnome-shell? The batter icon is like dissapered. But I can click the empty space and it will tell me my battery information
<Kryptron> ubifreak: http://linuxconfig.org/How_to_mount_partition_with_ntfs_file_system_and_read_write_access
<devilz> Rallias: last time when i was installing ubuntu i didn;t create any partition for bootloader. i think it was using the same one which window uses.does that mean the my windows and data can be lost?
<W4sp> ubifreak: Did you try to mount your NTFS after boot from CD? ?You should be able to cp the .txt to your USB (ext4).
<Seven_Six_Two> Does anyone know how to stream with pulseaudio now that padevchooser isn't available? None of the pulse tools seem to have the option.
<morfd> hi
<ubifreak> thanks guys.. krypton post is kind of relevant to my problem
<W4sp> Seven_Six_Two: I have never tried but is 'vlc' not able to do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> W4sp, possibly, but that isn't what I want to do. I am using MPD for music. VLC can't do the same thing
<ubifreak> Thanks and sorry again
<retnan> hello world guys! am trying to setup virtual host with apache to fetch website from /home/username but gets this error /home/.htaccess pcfg_openfile (13) permision denied
<Kryptron> ubifreak: all hail mighty google ;)
<MonkeyDu1t> !google > Kryptron
<ubottu> Kryptron, please see my private message
<arpit> hey
<pranavk> does anybody know a good add on for firefox that let me queue the items i want to download and then download one by one
<rubatharisan> Hi, it appears like my ubuntu installation won't recon my grapichs card
<mooser> xangua, this is what I see in login screen. http://i45.tinypic.com/359ikvc.jpg There is no GNOME FALLBACK option in list... Why its missing?
<ubifreak> Still not allowing me but I will not waste #ubuntu's time.. Thanks again
<trism> mooser: Gnome Classic is the one with compiz, the (no effects) one is without
<W4sp> Seven_Six_Two: I see. I have no expertise i multi-media. Only advice would be to see what exception is thrown by the clients connecting to MPD.
<W4sp> retnan: Why's it /home and not /home/$USER...?
<deadmund> I'm using vlc (via cli) to download a stream to a file.  However, when I run the vlc command it opens a gui window which doesn't close.  I wanna script the command and run it many times in a row, how can I keep the gui window from opening?
<retnan> W4sp: yeah /home/$USER but the error says /home/.htaccess i wander why too
<MoneyDust> deadmund  vlc is a media player, it's not a terminal command
<rubatharisan> Hi, how do i remove folders at the right side Nautilus?
<W4sp> pranavk: I'm a CLI frak and curl ususally does the things.
<Kryptron> cvlc
<johana> hello
<rubatharisan> left side*
<johana> i've just installed ubuntu studio
<deadmund> MoneyDust: You can use it on the command line like this: http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Receive_and_Save_a_Stream
<W4sp> retnan: How do you start it and what does /etc/passwd have to say about apache or _apache?
<retnan> W4sp: since i got the permission error, i added www-data to the group $USER belongs to and the error still persist
<johana> and I think i need some help
<mooser> trism, then how do i run compiz in gnome-panel classic?
<retnan> W4sp: apache username on ubuntu is www-data and i added it to $USER's group
<W4sp> retnan: Did you compile apached? I wonder if it is chrooted? maybe it can't read its config files.
<Kryptron> deadmund: try cvlc
<retnan> W4sp: i installed from repository
<xangua> mooser: there are gnome classic & gnome classic (no effects) ; wich do you think uses compiz¿
<deadmund> Kryptron: is this what I think it is?
<W4sp> retnan: OK, then it's not chrooted, I suppose. Sorry.
<fidel> hi - is there a software-way to define screen brightness on a desktop running ubuntu?
<PioneerAxon> I need a working PPA for compiz, which has flickering on desktop cube fixed. Where can I find that?
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i am trying to install Despotify on a 64bit machine running 12.04, but i keep getting the error: libtool: link: `aes.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<fidel> it works flawless using the brightness buttons on my laptops - but i cant find a method to do the same on my main desktop pc
<deadmund> Kryptron: seems to work but the command never returns :/
<psilo23> i tried to search everywhere but i couldnt find anything, does anyone know what this error might mean ?
<deadmund> Kryptron: I think it will work though...
<W4sp> fidel: Yes, there is. What hardware do you have?
<fidel> W4sp: 2 samsung led displays and a passive nv card using the origial nv driver
<fidel> nv 9500 card
<W4sp> fidel: It's something like this... echo 100 | tee /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness or similar.
<Jiremi> i just reinstalled windows on a dual boot machine and lost grub, is there a way to boot into my Ubuntu installation without reinstalling grub from the Ubuntu disk?
<psilo23> nobody has a clue ?
<W4sp> fidel You should check where it is located.
<Kryptron> deadmund: Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface
<deadmund> Kryptron: yeah... I know
<fidel> W4sp: ok thanks for the pointer ....gonna continue my search
<W4sp> fidel: just 'find /sys -name brightness may lead to results.
<ClientAlive> Hi. I'm at a loss to understand why something is happening on my system. I started with ubuntu server 12.04, installed lxde on it then decided I would rather have gnome. I installed gnome but it comes with a bunch of extra apps I don't want (stuff like evince and empathy, etc, etc). When I do a sudo apt-get remove for any one of those extra packages it want's to remove gnome and gnome shell as well - leaving the system broken. Is there no
<ClientAlive> way to simply get a full gnome 3 on my ubuntu without all the extra suff?
<savio> ClientAlive,
<savio> i think use apt-get dselect method
<ClientAlive> edit: first I removed lxde (I think I got it all) then I installed gnome
<W4sp> ClientAlive: That's probably caused because it has the user status that want's to tell empathy if you're online. :-(
<TJ-> Jiremi: There is. You can add Ubuntu to the Window's boot menu
<HudderStorm_> hi
<Kryptron> deadmund: pm ?
<shade34321> does anybody recomend a VNC server for ubuntu 12.04?
<savio> HudderStorm_, hello
<ssta_> ClientAlive: look at the "equivs" too (but be careful)
<ssta_> s/too/tool/
<fidel> W4sp: you expect some kind of config or executeable with that name?
<W4sp> fidel: That's right. I will tell you in a minute. I need to swap drives to check as I normally run OpenBSD. Will you stay online?
<fidel> if so - would that be installed by default or part of a specific package - search is still running as the search sinde /sys gave nothing i am searching the entire FS now
<mooser> some one help me to run Compiz in Gnome Classic?
<fidel> W4sp: yes - will stay online
<auronandace> !rootirc | nMc
<ubottu> nMc: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<W4sp> OK, Cool
<Kid_Matthew> Can any body help me
<fidel> !ask > Kid_Matthew
<ubottu> Kid_Matthew, please see my private message
<Jiremi> ok ill go search it and try it
<TJ-> Jiremi: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<TJ-> Jiremi: see this for a guide http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Linux
<ClientAlive> savio: W4sp: thks for the tips. So if I'm understanding correctly it seems there are two methods by which I may reach my goal...  (1) from the bare 12.04 server, use some deselect flag with apt-get (first I've heard of that flag). or (2) find a way to remove the (whatever it is) that wants to tell empathy when I'm online first - then go about removing the little extras I don't want. Is that on target?
<Jiremi> thanks
<W4sp> fidel: Back ....
<fidel> wb
<Kid_Matthew> iI download and install Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS on Windows Vista. When i booted it up it loads a splash screen for a good minute, Then it will say Gave up waiting for Root Device, /dev/disk/by-uuid/acaca27aaca23eab Doesn't Exist Dropping into shell.
<ClientAlive> ssta: what are equivs?
<W4sp> fidel: My command is echo 200 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/panasonic/brightness and I can adjust brigtness on a scale from 0 to 254.
<ssta_> ClientAlive: it's a tool that lets you create metapackages that pretend that dependencies you don't want intalled are actually installed
<auronandace> Kid_Matthew: any reason you are using wubi?
<Kid_Matthew> idk i was just following the tutorial ubuntu had on their site...
<fidel> W4sp: there is no /sys/class/samsung here.... but i'll check if i can find sonething via websearch for this folrder-structure
<W4sp> fidel: If you cd into /sys/class/backlight you should see your manufacturer.
<fidel> i assume you run a panasonic display right?
<ClientAlive> ssta: I see
<auronandace> Kid_Matthew: wubi is awful, better to use a vm or dual-boot
<fidel> W4sp: /sys/class/backlight is empty
<W4sp> fidel: Mine is Panasonic. That's why I asked you what manufacturer you have. But if you cd  into /sys/class/backlight it should show up a link. Can you see it?
<Kid_Matthew> auronandace,  so wwhat do i do then?
<fidel> W4sp: no backlight is completly empty
<W4sp> fidel: No worries, let me check here.
<ClientAlive> ok, well, I'll look into it more sometime soon. (tired of messing w/ it today). Thx guys.
<auronandace> !install | Kid_Matthew
<ubottu> Kid_Matthew: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fidel> W4sp: are you using a manual compiled kernel?
<W4sp> fidel: No, jsut from the shelves. Do you have /sys/devices?
<Kid_Matthew> ok auronandace  how do i unstall what wubi installed
<auronandace> Kid_Matthew: i assume its in the add/remove programs thingy
<Kid_Matthew> ok
<Kid_Matthew> thx
<Godel> Has anyone know about the Ubuntu 12.04 with built-in laptop webcams? Google doesn't find a solution but many reports of the problem.
<fidel> W4sp: yes i have that one. it contains the following folders: breakpoint, cpu, LNXSYSTW:00, pci:0000:00, pci0000:3f, platform, pnp0, rapidio, software, system, tracepoint and virtual
<auronandace> Kid_Matthew: try installing ubuntu in a vm first, a vm is a brilliant practice ground
<TJ-> Godel: Depends on the camera and driver support mostly. What specific problem are you having?
<Kid_Matthew> i installed it into oracle just fine
<W4sp> fidel: After you cd into /dev/devices run 'find . -name brightness'
<UnknownFork> Is xfconf included in xubuntu?
<fidel> W4sp: no hits
<mooser> W4sp,  do u have any idea about running compiz in gnome classic?
<Godel> TJ-, Cheese says it cannot find any video device. I used to use the camera on this computer before upgrading to 12.04
<Kryptron> deadmund: "cvlc <options> <stream> &"
<TJ-> Godel: first you need to find the camera's vendor:product ID... if it is a USB camera you can check what USB devices are connected using "lsusb"
<Godel> TJ-, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<TJ-> Godel: arghh... omnivision!
<mooser> TJ-,  Do u have any idea about using compiz in gnome classic
<W4sp> fidel: The directory content I have is actual_drightness, brightness, max_brightness, bl_power, and type. Also, there's power/ (directory).
<TJ-> mooser: None.
<jimila> +l
<TJ-> Godel: My checks show that the ID of that device is *not* in the kernel IDs for Precise's v3.2 kernel
<fidel> W4sp: ok. thanks for your nice support btw. i guess my way is now to continue searching ..maybe why i dont have anything brightness related inside /sys in the first place
<W4sp> fidel: If you can find that you can run the command I gave you. It will work. The question however is now why are those files not available on yous sustem. :-(
<Su_Girl> TJ-,  thx anyway
<fidel> yep hehe
<TJ-> Godel: It *is* in the ID map for v3.5 kernel (from mainline) matching the uvcvideo driver, so it's a UVC camera
<pranavk> my proxy server refuses connection after a particular time, so to solve it i make ssh tunnel which is not broken even after thr time limit ends. i just restarted my network interface and connected again. after waiting sometime i found out that the terminal session using ssh tunnel reconnected itself but new connections to make tunnel in another window is rejected. this is making me think if its possible to reconnect even after rebooting the pc. is it possible
<W4sp> fidel: I suppose The reason why you can't adjust it is because the dirs are not there.
<fidel> thats the main question right now - guess i'll continue digging tomorrow as i need some sleep now. again: thanks for the great help you offered.
<Su_Girl> Would there be a relation about missing effects in GNOME CLASSIC with my lxde install?
<TJ-> Godel: You could try installing one of the packaged mainline recent kernels. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<W4sp> fidel: Very welcome.
<Su_Girl> I had Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and then installed lxde on it.
<Su_Girl> is this why gnome-panel (gnome classic) is missing visual effects?
<k1l> gnome-classic is just a light version of the old gnome2. thats why there is no effects (iirc)
<david23400> Please someone show me a laptop which doesnt HEAT much!!!! as cold as possible Thanks
<Su_Girl> k1l,  then what is GNOME CLASSıC (WITHOUT EFFECTS)
<k1l> Su_Girl: its a 2d fallback for those without 3d support who cant run the gnome-shell (needs 3d)
<auronandace> david23400: thats pretty difficult given the nature of laptops and also offtopic in this channel, try ##hardware
<pranavk> david23400. most laptop heat up with linux as compared to wondows
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black screen 
<pranavk> david23400. though i have heard that lenovo laptop are good for linux and dont heat up...i m not sure
<david23400> thx
<Su_Girl> k1l,  All i wanted to do is using GNOME's wonderfull Launcher menu stands left-top dropdown and i still like the compiz wave effects...
<Godel> TJ-, Is this going to mess up one thousand other things? :) The webcam is the only problem I am having now, and it used to work just fine before the upgrade. It looks like I am replacing the Kernel which scares me.
<k1l> Su_Girl: gnome2 is dead. so you need to look out for smth new. there are some things that come close to gnome2 but they wont be gnome2
<Devilz> i want to completely remove ubuntu 12.04 which is installed along with windows on my system. Can anyone tell me how to do that without harming windows files??
<TJ-> Godel: Well I've been running the v3.5 kernel since it was released and I've found Precise is snappier and better behaviour
<W4sp> Is there a CLI for XMMP?
<Godel> TJ-, okay. Thank you. I will do that.
<TJ-> Godel: and it doesn't replace your current kernel, it just selects the new one as the default. You can always choose to boot the previous version(s) from the boot menu at start-up
<Shogoot> quick question, does the iptable block or allow connections by default?  out of the box sort of speak?
<Su_Girl> k1l, well cant I use Gnomes LAuncher BAr in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<k1l> Su_Girl: the old gnome2 isnt compatible with the new gnome3 basis. so more gnome2 as in gnome-classic wont be there.
<MoneyDust> Su_Girl  install gnome-panel
<Su_Girl> MoneyDust,  this is the gnome-panel
<k1l> !notunity | Su_Girl
<ubottu> Su_Girl: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Su_Girl> I alreay installed the gnome-panel
<W4sp> Su_Girl: You can install the gnome-panel.
<k1l> most users wanting the gnome2 feeling i know of went to xfce (xubuntu) Su_Girl. maybe you want to take a look at that
<Su_Girl> k1l, MoneyDust , W4sp  I do have gnome-panel installed. This is how I logged in Gnome-Classic . Here > http://i45.tinypic.com/359ikvc.jpg
<Su_Girl> why cant i use gnome3?
<W4sp> Su_Girl: Chances are that your hardware (graphic card) is considered as not suitable. You can use Ubuntu 2D that will give you the launcher.
<deadmund> I have hundreds of mpeg video files.  How can I string them all together?
<Godel> TJ-, Thanks for your help! :) Have a good Sunday afternoon.
<MoneyDust> deadmund  find them all and put in one folder?
<W4sp> Su_Girl: Would you like to try it and see if it suits you? It is liked by many as it has the launcher (to the left) and uses meta key <number> for quick launch shortcuts.
<W4sp> Su_Girl: As Ubuntu 2D is offered I would try that one.
<threex5> yo! Today I ran the xubuntu, lubuntu, mint cinnamon and mint mate live disks and none of them have the look and feel i want
<deadmund> MoneyDust: I'm not an idiot.  Of course I can put them in the same folder (they already are).  I need to combine them into one long video file.
<MoneyDust> threex5  create your own then, it's open source
<Ethans> hi
<threex5> I just want good old gnome2, clearlooks, tango icons, some shadows and no visual effects
<threex5> true
<W4sp> deadmund: HAve a look at 'mediabuntu' and see what tools they offer. The progs can be used on your installation, too.
<threex5> if I roll my own, MoneyDust, what do you think I should use as a starting point? None of the distros use gnome 2 anymore
<nsaquatics> afternoon, quick question. Ubuntu 10.04LTS. Every time the system has to access the disk for more than just a few meg's, the OS bog's down to an almst frozen state. I've watched the CPU, I have 8 cores and maybe one or will max out to 100% but sometimes they are all mostly idle.
<W4sp> threex5: There's Linux from Scratch. But why don't you just install the DE of your choice?
<MoneyDust> threex5  if you're skilled enough, better ask in #gnome
<nsaquatics> I have an Intel Raid card in it, and have both the OS and the Data drive Mirrored.
<Su_Girl> W4sp, I can run Ubuntu3D
<nsaquatics> SATA6 Drives and Card.
<W4sp> Su_Girl: Hey, that's great. Somewhat I got you wrong then.
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black screen 
<threex5> i doubt i'm skilled enough. I've been using ubuntu on and off for like 6 years now and I was still banging my head against the wall last night trying to get rid of unity, or just to get the top panel to autohide, basic stuff
<MoneyDust> threex5  gnome classic and xfce are very similar to gnome2
<threex5> MoneyDust, maybe I should give xubuntu another shot then
<threex5> what about xubuntu v lubuntu? any opinions?
<crimsonmane> xfce is not similar to gnome2
<Nudista_madrid> hola
<W4sp> threex5: If you have ever installed any package on your existing Ubuntu then it will be the same experience. Just select the different and newly installed desktop environgment during login.
<W4sp> threex5: Why don't you install Xfce or LXDE and see for yourself?
<W4sp> !es | Nudista_madrid
<ubottu> Nudista_madrid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MoneyDust> threex5  try both xubuntu and lubuntu, then choose the one you prefer
<threex5> MoneyDust, I ran both live discs but I thought I'd ask because sometimes it takes using a distro for a while before you realize its strengths and limitations
<W4sp> It is an overall misconception that the choice of Unity, Xfce or LXDE leads to a specific distro.
<MoneyDust> threex5  no system is perfect
 * W4sp leans back and watches.
<deadmund> I have many video files that I can use cat to combine.  They are numbered (e.g. 1, 2, 10, 25, etc).  How can I run cat so that they will be combined in numerical order (as opposed to stupid order 1 10 100 101 102 103 ...)
<MoneyDust> deadmund  better ask in #bash, i guess
<deadmund> MoneyDust: yeah...
<deadmund> MoneyDust: thanks
<cc11rocks> http://pastebin.com/a86stjFC
<cc11rocks> *Note that this was done from a LiveCD, which I am still in currently
<threex5> MoneyDust: true. I'm trying out Mint Cinnamon right now, though, and it's pretty solid
<Debolaz> Mint would be pretty nice if it didn't lack full disk encryption.
<kekko> ciao
<kekko> !list
<ubottu> kekko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<W4sp> What is a good CLI for XMMP?
<soupeee> I'd like to transfer files over wifi from my desktop PC to a netbook, what pkg(s) do I need?
<nsaquatics> Nobody has an Idea?
<kekko> ciao
<kekko> !list
<W4sp> soupeee: What OS are involved?
<ubottu> kekko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<soupeee> pc is linux(gentoo) netbook is lubuntu 12.04
<sparkybluefox> bam!
<W4sp> soupeee: I would evaluate rsync, that you probably have already installed...?
<Apel> Hello
<goth> hi
<goth> the battery on my mouse is running out, how do I use my keyboard as mouse?
<W4sp> goth: You probably use Unity or GNOME3. You can use Ctrl+Alt+t to open a terminal. From then onwards everything is CLI.
<W4sp> goth: That said, you cannot use a keyboard as a mouse.
<W4sp> !ask | Apel
<ubottu> Apel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<W4sp> Apel: You can be seen.
<cc11rocks> Update : http://pastebin.com/XnZsF9TU
<Apel> ?
<threex5> Is Cinnamon the linux mint default, or mate?
<threex5> which one is the 'official'?
<gunarm> since raid6 is bad for constant, small writes.  for torrenting, would it better to download stuff to a drive not part of the array and then rsync them over when they finish?
<cc11rocks> Update 2 (More info given) : http://pastebin.com/Lb51mb61
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78534/where-is-the-keyboard-mouse-feature-in-gnome-3 goth W4sp
<xangua> !mint | threex5
<ubottu> threex5: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<W4sp> gunarm: I would worry about that one. What is you maximum transfer rate and what latency can you get from your
<W4sp> ISP.
<[S]oldato> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<WeThePeople> how do i find a .flv file.. i cant get it to ls the path
<goth> W4sp: but with the cli I cannot navigate the browser
<ghano> kaim2: thank you
<MoneyDust> WeThePeople  try locate flv or *.flv
<trism> WeThePeople: if you mean one streaming from flash, the file is in /tmp but immediately unlinked, although you can usually find it with: lsof +L1
<Jotek> Hello everybody, I have problem
<omido> Hey . I have an Acer Travelmate C110 with 900.0 mhz CPU and 512 mb memory. what edition of ubuntu is suitable to install on such hardware?
<v1c3> hello, i´ve got a problem with the well known rings lua-script for conky. conky works well but there are no rings..
<W4sp> goth: Almost every application can be used with a keyboard. If it gets too complicated just buy new batteries.
<W4sp> omido: To run the OS Lubuntu and Xubuntu are fine. Ubuntu may work as well but don't expect wonders. Lubuntu has a smaller footprint than Xubuntu.
<MoneyDust> omido  lubuntu is very light, also try !mini
<omido> Thank you so much guys
<goth> is there no packaGE TO USE KEYB. AS MOUSE?
<goth> oopscaps
<v1c3> hello, i´ve got a problem with the well known rings lua-script for conky. conky works well but there are no rings.. do i need any packages except cairo to draw the rings? has the script to be set as executable? any other ideas?
<WeThePeople> moneydust, trism, i am trying to find a .flv i downloaded with youtube-dl
<danielkarlsson> Hi everyone! I need some help with troubleshooting. I run 12.10 fully upgraded and I'm having problem with memory leaks and 100% CPU usage with software-center and indicator-datetime-service. I've run them both with strace and the both get stuck in a loop with the message: unable to create file '/home/daniel/.cache/dconf/user': Input/output error.  dconf will not work properly. All help appreciated!
<xangua> !11.10 | danielkarlsson
<ubottu> danielkarlsson: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<xangua> !12.10 | danielkarlsson
<ubottu> danielkarlsson: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> danielkarlsson, #ubuntu+1 for that
<n-iCe> !addclink #ubuntu #ubuntu
<ubottu> n-iCe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<W4sp> danielkarlsson: There's #ubuntu+1 for that.
<danielkarlsson> Thanks W4sp!
<MoneyDust> WeThePeople  you shou,d find it in the folder where you typed the command
<victor_> buenas tardes gente
<cc11rocks> Tu hablas ingles victor_ ?
<Jotek> Well, again: Hello everybody. I have a problem. I am running on Lubuntu, and Ive downloaded a "Tibia" client from its main site, and when I try to run it, there appears and window where I have to choose an application to make it works. When I choose terminal, nothing happens.
<MoneyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hoya> thanks Kaim5
<n-iCe> !addclink #ubuntu #ubuntu
<ubottu> n-iCe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> hi hoya
<raphael> Whats the best and easy program to protect the network
<hoya> hi n-ice
<Jotek> can anybody help me?
<raphael> hello fellows, i am from brazil and glad to meet you guys
<openyost> Jotek what file type is it?
<Jotek> uhm... there is not written anywhere
<raphael> i need someone to help me because my network, computer, celphone.. all hacked!
<Jotek> in lubuntu it looks like a rack on grey background (icon)
<Treaver> Can someone tell me how to fix suspend in Ubuntu 12.04
<raphael> i do not understand whtats happening
<W4sp> raphael: In short, pf as open source, Checkpoint-1 clustered.
<W4sp> raphael: Checkpoint-1 is a commercial product.
<n-iCe> !whatnet
<Kaim5> n-iCe: This net is named "Freenode" in my records.
<openyost> Jotek from a quick look, it appears that Tibia is a windows program.  So i think the extension will be .exe
<Jotek> openyost: you have to choose between windows version and the linux one, ive choosen that compatible with linux
<gunarm> W4sp, did you mean to say you wouldn't worry about it?  i'm sure my transfer rate is less than my hard drive write speed
<openyost> Oh ok, I have to make an account to find the linux file
<W4sp> gunarm: Yes, there yoiu have it. See my response.
<Jotek> openyost: not really, go into "account" section and you will have there an option to download it without registering
<W4sp> raphael: How do you know it's hacked?
<Treaver> Anyone know how to change the login shell of Ubuntu 12.04? Anyone help with getting suspend to work (Hibernate)
<Jotek> openyost: ill be thankfull if Ill be able to play
<W4sp> Treaver: What login shell do you want...?
<openyost> Jotek, I'm gonna try my best to help I'm not too used to how lubuntu works, I usually use ubuntu  It downloads as an archive file,  right click it and extract that in your download folder
<WeThePeople> moneydust, i looked in youtube-dl but the vid didnt show up there, when i type ls the video file is shown and the color is a pinkish color, do you know where the location is for the corresponding color?
<raphael> i dont know how to explain
<Jotek> openyost: i did it
<W4sp> raphael: The I don't know how to help you.
<raphael> i dont know how to explain
<raphael> ok
<openyost> Jotek so you were trying to run the StartTibia.sh file?
<raphael> listen... hack me!
<Jotek> StartTibia.sh runs here as default text file
<raphael> i cant explain.. the google search is weird
<raphael> my twitter... facebook
<openyost> ok.  Right click and change properties find the box that allows it to run as a program
<W4sp> raphael: This is not a 2600 or grey hat stuff. We support Ubuntu.
<raphael> the snort shows that modem is hacked
<Treaver> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sunshine?content=43012 this one
<raphael> i understand
<raphael> i am sorry
<Jotek> openyost: im now unable to do it (pc is under occupation) but ill try it when ill get it back to my hands
<raphael> i wonder that u all couldnt do nothing
<Jotek> openyost: thanks alot =)
<raphael> because u are a bunch of lames
<raphael> doushbags
<raphael> suck my dick
<raphael> I AM THE HACKER
<openyost> Jotek  making it able to run as a program should make it so you can easily run it.
<FloodBot1> raphael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nekura> Does anyone know if ufw will block ssh access by default?
<raphael> fuckerssssssssssssssss
<Nekura> lol
<Nekura> lololol
<W4sp> lol
<Nekura> Glad I caught that.
<Treaver> W4sp do you know how I can do that
<openyost> Jotek  good luck!
<Mjbmr> Hello, How I can make a virtual system with "ubuntu-vm-builder" and assign external IP to it?
<Jotek> openyost: i was checking properties of this file and I do not remember if there was a function to check 'run as program' but i cant say if there wasnt
<Jotek> openyost: thanks again for help mate :)
<Nekura> Mjbmr does that use QEmu?
<n-iCe> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Kaim5> Hi! I'm Kaim5, #ubuntu's channel bot. The funny stuff you see from me, like (n-iCe@SN), are people on other nets. I provide a channel link between this channel on 8 nets.
<Kaim5> To see who else is on the channel, type  !cnlist in the channel.
<n-iCe> !cnlist
<Mjbmr> Nekura: yes.
<openyost> Jotek!  I got it to launch on my comp.  It's the Tibia file  not the StartTibia.sh file
<bazhang> n-iCe, /msg ubottu
<Nekura> hmm, I've got no idea then, sorry. Was more or less just wondering. If it were xen it'd be complicated
<Jotek> openyost: is there the same way to run it?
<Nekura> openyost are you setting up a tibia server?
<Nekura> openyost may I pm you?
<gunarm> no way... tibia? the mmorpg? on linux?
<openyost> Jotek I just double clicked the Tibia file and it ran
<iamsuperuser> Hello, how do I enable sound on root?
<openyost> Nekura, sure  I'm about to go pick up dinner tho
<Mjbmr> Are you making fun of me? why you asked that then?
<Jotek> openyost: when im doubleclicking it, then it gives me back a window to choose the best program to run it with
<openyost> lame  try changing the permissions under the file's properties
<dj_segfault> Hi. I'm trying to start my 10.04 (Lucid) computer in text mode.  I found http://fooninja.net/2010/07/29/text-boot-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-disabling-gdm/ which says to put  'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"' in /etc/default/grub, but that file doesn't exist on my system, and when I created it and rebooted, it didn't change anything.  Is that file somewhere else?
<Mjbmr> Nekura: I used this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<openyost> I'll be back in a few minutes, pm me if you have issues laters
<iamsuperuser> Nevermind, How do I install drivers? *root*
<W4sp> Treaver: Normally yu use chsh. You can edit /etc/passwd, ensure shell is on the root partition and statically linked. See if you work with /etc/shells
<Troy^> is there any good alternative to putty?
<Scell> dj_segfault try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<W4sp> Treaver: Make sure you have another user still able to login prior any manual work.
<bazhang> Scell, that does not exist any longer
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi, I'm a bit stuck with something. Temporarily I'm using a small partition for Ubuntu, which is around 5GB on a solid state drive. I will increase this soon when I migrate some Windows data.
<iamsuperuser> So I switched to root account and it has classical gnome theme.. Is this caused by my graphics card not being recognised?
<Scell> I know, hes on ubuntu 10.04
<dj_segfault> Scell: That line should work in there?  Thanks.
<bazhang> !grub2 | scell dj_segfault
<ubottu> scell dj_segfault: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Fluid_Mantis> However, I am baffled as to why I am constantly being told I am running out of disk space.
<Fluid_Mantis> I installed from the live CD and I've installed a few programs.
<WeThePeople> how do i find a .flv i downloaded with youtube-dl
<Fluid_Mantis> This would hardly fill up a 5GB~ partition.
<Scell> Ah, my bad thought it was there for 10.04
<gunarm> does a mdadm resync always take hours even if there is no problem?  it doesnt just resync errors is what I asking?  does the length of time indicate the number of problems?
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: Try running "df -h" which will give a clear picture of just how much space there is left
<W4sp> Troy^: Why not just ssh...?
<Fluid_Mantis> Dj_FlyBy: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<iamsuperuser> http://i.imgur.com/qiq6m.png Any ideas on how to fix?
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: Then to find out what's taking up all the space, there's a program called FileLight that will let you drill down and show a pie chart of what directories are the biggest hogs
<lauratika> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 along side a windows 7 laptop via usb stick, i created in windows 7 a partiton 50 gb to install ubuntu, now when i go to gparted to tell ubuntu to install on the unused space i just created i wont aloud me to edit the tab. any idead why this?
<iamsuperuser> *the appeareance is my problem http://i.imgur.com/qiq6m.png
<iamsuperuser> I tried changing theme, nothing changes, just the windows.
<Fluid_Mantis> Dj_FlyBy: /dev/sda5 is 5.5GB and apparently 5.2GB is used, somehow. I'll delete a couple of videos I have which are just a couple of hundred megabytes, then I'll try out that program. Cheers.
<iamsuperuser> please help?
<bazhang> !helpme | iamsuperuser
<ubottu> iamsuperuser: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iamsuperuser> :(
<neyder_> hi, i'm having troubles with turtleart, stand alone of the sugar learning enviroment. My system is in spanish, but it aunchs in english,
<neyder_> how can I launch in spanish?
<Argat> sudo hat
<WeThePeople> i am having trouble finding the .flv i downloaded with youtube-dl, and i did check the dir. youtube-dl
<Fluid_Mantis> Dj_FlyBy: This program seems great for handling my data and I'll be sure to use it, except it is listing every partition EXCEPT the one Ubuntu is installed on. As well as my SSD I also have connected an internal hard drive (1.5TB) and an external hard drive (2GB). The SSD it is installed on is 128GB, most of which is taken up by the Windows 7 partition (which I will be reduced in size soon) and the 5GB Ubuntu partitio
<Fluid_Mantis> n.
<Fluid_Mantis> So what would I type in as the directory for my primary system partition?
<neyder_> WeThePeople, its on the same directory of you launch the comman
<Fluid_Mantis> 2TB I meant for the external :P
<neyder_> in the terminal write pwd
<WeThePeople> neyder_, i dont understand that
<iamsuperuser> http://i.imgur.com/qiq6m.png gnome menu.. How do I make it black instead of grey?
<neyder_> WeThePeople, tell me how do you use youtube-dl
<crimsonmane> neyder_: you forgot to use sudo
 * neyder_ I'm spanish speaker, so give me a chance when my english is very poor
<WeThePeople> neyder_, i type 'sudo youtube-dl --max-quality -i (url)' and it downloads the vid
<crimsonmane> "sudo tell me" :) lol
<neyder_> crimsonmane, sudo isn't necessary in this case
<crimsonmane> make me a sandwhich
<WeThePeople> i use sudo anyway
<crimsonmane> sudo make me a sandwhich
<neyder_> crimsonmane, i got! LoL
<crimsonmane> lol
<bazhang> crimsonmane, thats enough
<bjv> I cannot open files by clicking on them, does nautilus have a touch feature that is not working?
<bjv> I can click to open files until i use my touchscreen, then suddenly i cannot open with either mouse or screen
<neyder_> WeThePeople, so then you can't delete the files without sudo again, sudo is for administrative taks
<bjv> i notice that mouse to left opens the launcher, until i use my touchscreen.  then mousing to left does not open it, only 4-finger touch gesture
<bjv> are there settings for this stuff? i;d like to be able to use nautilus ... and not have to log out, back in every time i use my touchscreen
<Fluid_Mantis> Anybody got any clues for my issue? Thanks.
<neyder_> WeThePeople, befo you type and "Enter"  'sudo youtube-dl --max-quality -i (url)' please type pwd
<neyder_> 'pwd'
<peterrus> bjv, have a look at geis
<peterrus> and what it does
<WeThePeople> yes i have to type my pw
<peterrus> !tell geis
<neyder_> no your password
<neyder_> the command name is: pwd
<peterrus> how to tell ?
<neyder_> that stands for present workin directory
<neyder_> LoL
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: Sorry I was elsewhere.  You can pass where to start to FileLight
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: So if you're talking about your root partition, it would be "filelight /"
<WeThePeople> neyder_, here is the output  [youtube] Setting language
<WeThePeople> [youtube] FKScJ9ueC2U: Downloading video webpage
<WeThePeople> [youtube] FKScJ9ueC2U: Downloading video info webpage
<WeThePeople> [youtube] FKScJ9ueC2U: Extracting video information
<WeThePeople> [download] Destination: FKScJ9ueC2U.flv
<WeThePeople> [download] 100.0% of 116.79M at   55.65k/s ETA 00:00
<FloodBot1> WeThePeople: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeThePeople> hi
<bjv> peterrus: i dont have GEIS installed, but it looks like 'ginn' is on 12.04?
<WeThePeople> where do i find those modes?
<Darkenvy> I enabled the propriatery drivers but I cant get opengl to work
<wmarone> has anyone else run into a problem with the tightvncserver package in 12.04?
<nandersson> Hi, got a kernel-update and suddenly vboxguest.ko was nowhere to be found in /lib/modules/$(uname -r). My virtual guest is back to static 800x600 or whatever the standard resolution is. What to do? Revert to older kernel? Can I force dkms to compile? Wait for upgrade?
<Darkenvy> I also dont have an official 'openGL' test
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Thanks. It's scanning the files now. Why would the proc folder be reported to have a total size of 141TB though?
<neyder_> WeThePeople, as i can see, better user a firefox addon 'easy youtube downloader'
<Fluid_Mantis> I've been reading about the different directories.
<W4sp> WeThePeople: That's usually /help mode ;-)
<Fluid_Mantis> proc is information about processes, right? I don't see why it would be 141TB nevertheless.
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: proc is not a real filesystem, and is not really taking up disk space.  It's a convenience mechanism to get information from the kernel
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Ah, okay. :)
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: All the same that seems excessive.  Where did you see that number?  In filelight?
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: I think you found your culprit.  Proc should not show up in anything as taking up disk space
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: How did you get 141TB for proc?  Using what command?
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: No, I've been investigating using Ubuntu's file browser. I simply viewed the properties.
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Also, it seems most of the 5TB partition is in usr, so I think now it seems that is the culprit, but I'm not sure what. I'm looking into this...
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: You sure it's not showing it taking 141GB or 141 MB?
<neyder_> how can I launch a python app in a locale different than english
<wmarone> recommendations for a vncserver whose package works? tightvncserver seems to be broken
<neyder_> because, i'm trying turtleart in an spanish system but it loads in english.
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Certain.
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: "88,501 items, totalling 140.7 TB
<Fluid_Mantis> (some contents unreadable)"
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: You must have one hell of a power supply to power 141TB of hard driv espace ;)
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Haha, you would think so.
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Perhaps my SSD is faulty... :/
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black screen 
<W4sp> neyder_: export ENVIRONMENT=en_US <command>
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: If you're bootin' then it's workin'
<Darkenvy> EXACT SAME ISSUE AS FOUL
<W4sp> neyder_: where en_US your desired locale is.
<maze> Hi
<neyder_> es_PE
<neyder_> doesn't work
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Yeah, I guess. But something went terribly wrong with Windows 7 when I migrated from my HDD to SSD. Some of my data got corrupted for a completely unknown reason. I've only had the SSD for a few weeks.
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: Your best bet is to point FileLight at your home directory and find out what's using the space under there
<ironhalik> Is there a way to disable the edge stickiness with launcher auto-hiding?
<dj_segfault> Does anyone know if there's an equivalent of SMART for SSDs for Fluid_Mantis?
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Yes, I think I'll point it to usr since home in usr is only like 20MB or so.
<maze> Is there anyway I can connect to my apple time machine and backup a few files on ubuntu??
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis:  You could boot off of CD and run fsck on the SSD to verify it
<Dian|Busy> maze: you mean Time /Capsule?/
<trism> ironhalik: there is an option in System Settings/Displays or in ccsm on the unity experimental tab if you are using proprietary drivers
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Isn't it bad to do a check disk on an SSD?
<W4sp> neyder_: You can try LC_CTYPE, LC_TYPE, all in one line. There are side effects using LC_ALL as it is often not read by progs.
<Dian|Busy> !pm | maze
<ubottu> maze: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: I think so, but would you rather deteriorate it a bit and find out if its good or bad, or have it fail on you unexpectedly?
<W4sp> neyder_: You can do this all in one line followed by the program name.
<neyder_> export LC_TYPE=es_ES turtleart
<neyder_> but turtleart doesn't launch
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Good point. Well, I checked out usr with FileLight and most of it is taken up by lib and share.
<ironhalik> trism: ah! At last, fully usable multi-monitor setup! Thanks
<ironhalik> a lot
<ironhalik> :>
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: That makes sense.  When you said "user" I thought you meant your home directory
<W4sp> !pm | Treaver:
<ubottu> Treaver:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: A lot of lib is "i386-linux-gnu" and "x86_64-linux-gnu", I believe this is from when I installed Wine and support for 32-bit Linux executables. I didn't realise they'd take up quite a lot of data.
<Dian|Busy> !trailing-colon | W4sp
<Dian|Busy> ...darn.
<Dian|Busy> In any case, if you use a pipe like that, W4sp, it automatically appends a colon. So you don't need to. XD
<W4sp> Dian|Busy: I got it.  :-)
<bleemoo> Hello folks who know more about maintaining Ubuntu than I do :) When returning from suspend, about a third of the time, with no discernible pattern, my system boots normally, and then, anywhere from 10 to 45 seconds later, freezes and xorg reboots (or at least that's what I think happens). I'm not even sure what to do to diagnose this further, so any help would be much appreciated.
<bleemoo> I am running 12.04 on a Toshiba laptop.
<W4sp> !language | Dian|Busy
<ubottu> Dian|Busy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dian|Busy> Yes, like that.
<W4sp> Dian|Busy: Lovely. Thanks a lot.
<Dian|Busy> (I'm assuming you didn't actually mean that for me, lol)
<stef1a> hey, i'm using 12.04 and my sound doesn't work through my headphones
<ehma> hello, running ubuntu 10.04 (lucid). lately I've been receiving a 'power manager not responding error' at the login screen + seemingly random freeze ups within 10 minutes of booting up. am googling to see what some of the causes might be, but offhand would anyone have any suggestions for things to check ?
<Seednode> Do you have it enabled in PulseAudio?
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: Also, the fonts folder is 200MB. Seems unusual to me. Well, I guess all I can do for now is just uninstall a few unnecessary things and sort out my partitions. I just wish I had learned that uninstalling things that rely on a lot of packages using sudo would also break anything else that used the packages. :P
<stef1a> Seednode: me?
<Seednode> Yeah.
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: Yes.  If you use "synaptic" to install and uninstall you can clearly see the dependent packages
<Gallomimia> what is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (as opposed to something without LTS?)
<Seednode> Long-term support.
<Seednode> It'll be supported for the next 3 (or 5?) years.
<Gallomimia> right. nothing i need to concern myself with. thanks for that
<Dian|Busy> lolz
<Seednode> Just download the LTS, if it's an option.
<KM0201> Gallomimia: non-lts releases are only supported with updates for 18mo...
<MoneyDust> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<KM0201> the current version is 12.04, which is an LTS, so if you want a non-lts version, you'll have to wait till 12.10 or go back to 11.10 (which I wouldn't recommend)
<Fluid_Mantis> dj_segfault: I just installed it. Seems very useful. Thanks again for all of your help.
<Dian|Busy> ...why would anyone want a non-LTS?
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: No problem
<KM0201> Dian|Busy: i only use a LTS when it's the current stable... i never stick w/ LTS versions.
<dj_segfault> Dian|Busy: Because some people want the latest and greatest instead of super stable
<KM0201> LTS does not mean super stable
<KM0201> thats the biggest problem, is most people don't even know what the hell an LTS is
<KM0201> saying it's "super stable" is just not right... if you used ubuntu 8.04, you'd surely know that.
<Dian|Busy> But if the latest version is an LTS, why would you go back to an earlier version just to avoid LTS?
<MoneyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MoneyDust> KM0201  please stop being so negative
<ChTiPowA> hi. Please i need help : You know i'm using Xchat to speak on IRC. Sometimes when my desktop is refreshed, the "Xchat" tray icon has gone but the process is still alive. So everytimes it happens, i need to kill his ID before to start Xchat again. Is there any way to bring foreground Xchat instead to kill it ? Thx :)
<KM0201> Dian|Busy: now thats dumb... i never suggested such a thing
<ai6pg> LTS = Long term support
<KM0201> MoneyDust: i';m not being negative at all... learn english
<Dian|Busy> KM0201: I know that now...I wasn't thinking about version numbers, just the LTS XD
<fort> bo
<MoneyDust> KM0201  please, discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bleemoo> Not sure if my message went through. Am having intermittent problems with xorg restarting after returning from suspend, running 12.04 on a Toshiba laptop. Not sure what to do to fix this, or even diagnose what's actually wrong.
<KM0201> whatever... discussing an LTS is certainly on topic here
<stef1a> hey, i'm using 12.04 and my sound doesn't work through my headphones
<KM0201> ChTiPowA: what do you mean "when you rdesktop is refreshed"
<stef1a> and i dunno how to check through pulseaudio
<ChTiPowA> KM0201: actually i'm talking about my DESKTOP not "rdesktop" which is another tool out of subject. Well its easy, i press ALT + F2 then i write R to refresh the desktop when i changed any settings
<KM0201> .. ok
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black screen 
<KM0201> stef1a: try this... sudo apt-get install pavucontrol   once it installs, open pavucontrol , click on the "configuration" tab... and try making some changes to the profile, and see if you can get your headphones to work
<djbpython> so i rebooted my system and now the UI looks like windows 95. not sure if its a ubuntu or gnome thing
<KM0201> looks like win 95?
<ChTiPowA> KM0201: So the main problem is easy : Xchat tray icon just disappears ... but the process of Xchat is still alive and running. I need so to bring the window in foreground with any solution you might teach me to avoid to killl the ID instead.
<KM0201> !screenshot | djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<KM0201> ChTiPowA: no idea.
<Fluid_Mantis> A quick question. It's not Ubuntu-related, but it should be easy and quick to answer. I believe that one of my RAM sticks is faulty. I'm going to try removing them and running scans using memtest and Dell's own diagnostic utilities. My computer has four RAM bays. Does it make any difference if I have, say, just two RAM sticks in and one is in RAM bay 1, and one 4, as opposed to them next to each other in RAM bays 1 an
<Fluid_Mantis> d 2?
<KM0201> it might make a minor difference, but not much....
<erpo> Fluid_Mantis: It shouldn't make any difference for a reliability test. It will make a difference for performance if you have more than one memory channel.
<dj_segfault> Fluid_Mantis: On most motherboards it DOES matter.  the manual will tell you which slots to use in pairs, sometimes the sticks must be identical too
<djbpython> KM0201, yea, the toolbar and menu bar are a bland gray with odd shadowing
<djbpython> KM0201, http://imagebin.org/225164
<Fluid_Mantis> On the motherboard itself two of the bays are black, and two of them blue if memory serves.
<Fluid_Mantis> So...
<bleemoo> Are my messages going through at all?
<djbpython> KM0201, it looked a lot different than that before
<Fluid_Mantis> 1 = black, 2 = blue, 3 = black, 4 = blue.
<j5tc3> why i can't add panel in Ubuntu Precise ?
<Fluid_Mantis> The four sticks I have are 4GB each and all the same type.
<KM0201> djbpython: that looks like gnome 2.x  click System/About Gnome  and see what version it tells you it is... what version of ubuntu are you using?
<stef1a> I've tried messing around in Alsamixer and pavucontrol, but cannot get my headphones to work.
<djbpython> KM0201, gnome 2.32.1 ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> djbpython: so whats the question?.
<KM0201> i believe 11.04 used gnome by default.
<Darkenvy> I cannot get openGL working with nvidia. help?
<djbpython> KM0201, the menu bar and task bar did not look like this before I rebooted
<Darkenvy> I can get a game running under wine but I cant get opengl running
<Darkenvy> compiz also seems to be running
<djbpython> plus, my terminal has a different color scheme as well, something changed, not sure what
<KM0201> djbpython: you mean where it says application/places/system?
<Fluid_Mantis> It's too bad I don't have the manual anymore with this Dell system, although I could try and find it online. I guess I could just try switching them around. I would hope it's not actually one of the RAM bays that is faulty.
<djbpython> KM0201, right, and the bottom tool bar too
<djbpython> where my applications list is
<KM0201> djbpython: honestly, it looksl ike i always remember gnome 2.x
<ChTiPowA> Nobody knows how to bring a process to foreground ???
<djbpython> KM0201, right, but i must have been able to change it at some point, not sure how to change it back
<KM0201> djbpython: well, i don't know what you had before, so i'm not sure... i would log out, and at the login screen, click Sessions, and click some of the other options, and see if it takes you back to what you want
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: use fg
<ChTiPowA> ActionParsnip: i tried but it never works
<Fluid_Mantis> Oh, and on a sidenote, this is the error I got when testing all four of the RAM sticks at once with Dell's own diagnostic tests: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVuWVfZ7Do4
<bleemoo> Hello. I am having intermittent problems with xorg restarting after suspend.
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: try:   fg 1
<Fluid_Mantis> An integrity error probably means one of them is bust.
<ChTiPowA> ActionParsnip: when Xchat is hidden and his icon has disappeared, i'm not able to call back Xchat to put it foreground with FG, the terminal says : "no jobs" but there is one and i given him the good ID i can check with PS or the Monitor System
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: then its not backgrounded in terminal, if you use ALT+TAB does it show ok?
<ChTiPowA> ActionParsnip: i did also some tests with BG to do the reverse it never works too... I don't understand how to  use.
<ChTiPowA> No it doesn't
<W4sp> ChTiPowA: fg only works within the shell session as it brings into fg a process of that shell.
<ChTiPowA> If the application was hidden on Systray
<ChTiPowA> then there is no way to call it back
<ChTiPowA> W4sp: okay but Xchat is not on terminal its on the desktop
<stef1a> I've tried messing around in Alsamixer and pavucontrol, but cannot get my headphones to work.
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: fg has nothing to do with bringing a GUI application to the foreground.
<W4sp> ChTiPowA: Exactly, and you normally don't start your xchat from command line. Hence fg is useless.
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<W4sp> What version ov xchat do you have anyway. There are two a) xchat and b)xchat-gnome. Also, what DE do you use?
<Ahriman> Sup guys
<ChTiPowA> I use Linuxmint based on the latest version of Ubuntu, so its the same ways. I asked also on Linuxmint help channel but no one is able to help me...
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: not supported here mate
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: mint has its own support
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport > ChTiPowA
<ubottu> ChTiPowA, please see my private message
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<FloodBot1> wsirc_8644875: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook, with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed
<ActionParsnip> wsirc_8644875: doing that makes people want to help you less,not more
<ChTiPowA> ActionParsnip: As i said its the same way... Its still ubuntu and its just a problem with Ubuntu
<Fluid_Mantis> Wow.
<bazhang> ChTiPowA, no.
<Ebbers> ActionParsnip, I loaded Ubuntu 10.04 and now audacity works great! VLC has same problem
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: mint isn't supported here
<ChTiPowA> The problem affects only Xchat
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<ChTiPowA> Not the others applications
<FloodBot1> wsirc_8644875: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: ubuntu is based on debian but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you wil be pointed here
<ChTiPowA> Ubuntu and Linuxmint have the same depots
<bazhang> ChTiPowA, ask in #xchat then. MINT is not supported here
#ubuntu 2013-08-12
<tigrang> I have an atheros wifi card. With kernel 3.2 my connection is stable, I restart to latest 3.11 and my connection fails to connect or its very unstable. I was reading a bug report that said it was fixed in RC4, but I'm still having issues with it. Anyone else experiencing this or any suggestions? Thank you
<TJ-> tigrang: Which kernel module drives the hardware? Is it a mainline module, or added via DKMS or some other out-of-tree mechanism?
<OerHeks> tigrang, "latest 3.11" ? how did you install that kernel, raring is @ 3.8.0-27
<tigrang> TJ-: ath9k
<tigrang> OerHeks: from mainline kernel site
<tigrang> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/
<tigrang> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975484/
<TJ-> tigrang: Any entries in /var/log/kern.log indicating problems?
<Raging> any python dudes here?
<GeekDude> Quick question: Why won't my iptables rule "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080" stick around after reboot?
<GeekDude> Raging: you might want to check #python
<jrib> GeekDude: where are you putting them?
<GeekDude> jrib: Terminal
<jrib> !iptables | GeekDude
<ubottu> GeekDude: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jrib> GeekDude: you can read the iptables page on the wiki if you want to store and restore your iptables rules
<TJ-> GeekDude: You will need to use iptables-save or some other firewall mechanism (such as UFW or Shorewall) to save and restore rules at shutdown/startup
<GeekDude> I tried iptables-save, but it didn't seem to help
<jrib> GeekDude: read the wki
<jrib> wiki even
<rypervenche> GeekDude: YOu need to install iptables-persistent
<TJ-> GeekDude: If you use iptables-save, then there needs to be a script at start-up that runs iptables-restore
<minidino> I tryed to use GParted to shrink one partition and expand/move another. Something failed and now my partitons are screwy. I saved the gparted details file. Can anyone help me?
<tigrang> TJ-: a bunch of these http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975494/
<tigrang> TJ-: wlan0: AP {{redacted mac address}} changed bandwidth in a way we can't support - disconnect
<TJ-> tigrang: I'd think the issue is this "changed bandwidth, new config is 2417 MHz, width 1 (2417/0 MHz)" ... the /0 would presumably be the channel bandwidth which should be 20 or 40Mhz ... I'd need to check the source to be sure
<TJ-> tigrang: cfg80211 seems to be showing its trying for 40MHz channels covering that frequency
<Inertiatic> hi guys
<Inertiatic> how do i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | Inertiatic
<ubottu> Inertiatic: please see above
<Dr_Willis> Inertiatic:  the do-release-upgrade command is commonly used.
<Inertiatic> cool, thanks guys!
<Dr_Willis> im suprised it hasent asked you to upgrade.
<Inertiatic> it did a few months ago
<Inertiatic> but i didn't want to
<Inertiatic> and now it stopped asking :-|
<Dr_Willis> I just upgraded an old 12.10 box today. :)
<FlailGameDev> Ubuntu is crashing on me and it wants to send system reports. I don't want to send the system report. I would like to read it, however. Where do I find a list of system errors that would be reported if they could be? Like Event Viewer in Windows.
<maggie_> Didn't have to configure anything, it logged right in
<Dr_Willis> !apport
<Inertiatic> nice Dr_Willis, that command seems to work
<Inertiatic> thanks
<tigrang> TJ-: know of anything I can try besides turning power savings off and nohwcrypt=1?
<TJ-> tigrang: I'd add to the Linux bugzilla that it doesn't seem to be fixed, if you're sure the patch is included in the build you're using
<wiak> how do i completly disable notify osd?
<wiak> i cant remove the package as its needed by ubuntu-desktop and gnome-power-manger :O
<Dr_Willis> wiak:  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<Dr_Willis> no idea what gnome-power manager does. ;)
<wiak> Dr_Willis, its a battery power config app i think
<wiak> it basicly makes laptop sleep when lid is closed
<Dr_Willis> wiak:  why do you want to disable it? theres a 3rd party 'configurable' osd -> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/configurable-notifyosd-updated-for.html
<wiak> Dr_Willis,  well when i use fn + volume keys my whole system stops taking keyboard/mouse commands
<wiak> and i think its related to osd etc, as its buggy
<wiak> when i take one press to turn up volume it will go to 100%..
<Dr_Willis> pkill notify-osd         perhaps and see if that kills it.
<Dr_Willis> and see if the issue still happens?
<Dr_Willis> actually notify-osd may restart..
<trism> wiak: you can install notification-daemon and then you can remove notify-osd
<trism> wiak: notification-daemon won't start automatically in unity
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxg.net/how-to-clear-ubuntu-notifications-from-notifyosd/
<wiak> i dont need any notify so i want to remove them compleley
<Dr_Willis> somthing seems weird with that last URL.. im not sure the guy is correct in his assumptions. ;)
<Dr_Willis> he just purages the notifyosd package basically ;)
<trism> yeah he isn't, dbus will restart notify-osd, and that isn't even the correct package name
<trism> wiak: yes, but you can't without removing other things
<Dr_Willis> trism:  yea. :) i wasent sure which guide was correct and which was wrong
<trism> wiak: but again, notification-daemon will not start automatically like notify-osd in most sessions
<Dr_Willis> !bug 702042
<ubottu> bug 461058 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #702042 notify-osd needs a "privacy mode"" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461058
<trism> although without a notification daemon, you will start getting volume/brightness osd updates from gnome-settings-daemon, so...
<KyleUK> Are there any PostgreSQL experts here?
<reisio> KyleUK: higher percentage in #postgresql
<KyleUK> I tried there, but it's totally dead.
<TJ-> KyleUK:   At 01:51? of course!
<ozzloy> test
<El_Presidente> i have a problem with vlc ... im running ubuntu 12.04.2 when i start playing an iptv stream the sound is about 8 seconds too early but that decays within 30 seconds ... any idea?
<Guest54050> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest54050> oops, sorry
<tigrang> TJ-: thanks for the help, I opened a bug report, I'll see what happens
<tigrang> I love 3.11 for all the radeon improvements, but man wifi is killing me
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  decays? you mean it catches up then plays properly?
<TJ-> tigrang: I've been using 3.10/.11 too; fixed a really annoying 802.11n bug on the AP card driver
<El_Presidente> Dr_Willis, yes after 30-40 seconds sound and video are synced
<El_Presidente> and stay that way
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  sounds like some sort of buffering going on. you might want to ask in the vlc channels. theres may be some option to buffer more befor starting the video stream
 * Dr_Willis is glad he finally got VLC for his Android devices. ;)
<El_Presidente> understood ty Dr_Willis
<wiak> me agin
<wiak> am gonna forget using fn + keys in linux forward
<wiak> :P
<wiak> to buggy
<wiak> for me
<jc_> how can I make shutdown not require sudo
<reisio> jc_: are you using GNOME/Unity?
<jc_> gnome
<reisio> that should be able to shut down without sudo
<jc_> but I want to do it from the command line
<reisio> right right
<reisio> what's wrong with using sudo?
<TJ-> jc_: Add an entry into /etc/sudoers
<reisio> it's an extra five chars
<El_Presidente> Dr_Willis, well i increased caching to max but the video still starts too late
<reisio> TJ-: wouldn't that still use sudo? :p
<El_Presidente> i dont think it is a caching error
<El_Presidente> i will file a bug report at ubuntu ...
<TJ-> reisio: But you'd not need to enter a password
<jc_> I tried but messed up my  sudoers file and now I have to start over (its a vm so its no bit deal. do yo know the correct way to do it?
<Orxata_> hi
<Orxata_> I can't see images on my web browser
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  check with the vlc guys/channel. you could paste the url to the stream so others in here can see if it happens with them also.
<wiak> if your sudoesrs file are messed do this, reboot into recovery and go to root and then mount -o rw,remount / and then pico /etc/sudoers
<wiak> :P
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  you may not need the cache to be max. but it to start AFTER its cached a lot.. of cours it could be some quirk with the stream also.
<reisio> jc_: should say in the file
<reisio> jc_: but probably: %users ALL = NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<jc_> reisio: thanks I'll try it
<Dr_Willis> jc_:  one 'dirty' way to do it - is set the suid bit on the shutdown command. ;)
<Dr_Willis> jc_:  then anyone can just type shutdown
<TJ-> jc_: Here's the entry from one of my servers for someone with restricted permissions: "eddie  jeeves = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, PASSWD: /sbin/ifup, /sbin/ifconfig, /sbin/ip, /usr/sbin/service"
<El_Presidente> Dr_Willis, unfortunately i cant share a stream since it is german iptv ...
<jc_> cool I see what I did wrong
<Llucid> Where might I find the log for command histories?
<reisio> Llucid: for sudo?
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  the bash history is in .history normally
<Dr_Willis> but it may not be totally correct. if you have several shells open
<TJ-> Bash history is ~/.bash_history
<Llucid> Preferably sudo lined,Yes.
<Llucid> Thank you.
<jc_> since I just messed the sudoers file is there anything I can do to fix it? or do I just rebuild the system
<TJ-> Llucid: For sudo commands look in /var/log/auth.log
<Dr_Willis> jc_:  find the default sudoers file and replace it.
<TJ-> jc_: boot to recovery (which gives you a root terminal) and fix it, or boot from an external device (USB, DVD) and fix it from there
<TJ-> jc_: The sudo package contains a sample file at /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sample.sudoers
<Llucid> What is the sudo line to open File System?
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  clarify wht you mean
<Llucid> I wish to open /File System/ through sudo
<Dr_Willis> open it in what program?
<Llucid> Program? I have been told the line before, Something alike "sudo ts___"
<Dr_Willis> you can access a directory in nautilus as root via  'gksudo nautilus /path/to/location' but its NOT a good habbit to run nautilus as root
<Dr_Willis> I got no idea what you mean by 'ts*'  opening a 'filesystem' is a little vague.. accessing a DIRECTORY is  done as above
<TJ-> jc_: To get the original /etc/sudoers file, if you don't have sudo access to reinstall the package ("sudo apt-get --reinstall install sudo") then grab the source: "cd /tmp; apt-get source sudo; less sudo-1.8.8p3/debian/sudoers;"
<TJ-> Llucid: I believe what you mean to say is, you wish to 'mount' a file-system ?
<Llucid> Dr_Willis; It was a simple two worded line, It opened my File Manager
<Llucid> Using sudo*
<jrib> jc_: also make sure you use "visudo" to edit the sudoers file from now on
<Llucid> Sorry to say File System, Mistake.
<jc_> jrib: why visudo?
<jrib> jc_: because it checks for syntax errors before saving
<jc_> jrib: nice thanks
<jrib> jc_: it exists exactly to prevent the situation you are in now ;)
<Euripides_Lamont> Hello everyone, Euripides_Lamonthere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  nautilus is the file manager by default. i dont know of any that begin with 'ts'
<Llucid> The sudo line to open File Mannager please.
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  'gksudo nautilus'  opens the file manager as root.
<Llucid> Attempting to help a friend who has had his system /possibly/ compromised.
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  unless you are not using Ubuntu, but some other desktop
<Llucid> Yes, Xubuntu 13.04.
<Llucid> I merely come here due to the greater chance of aid.
<TJ-> You're thinking of Thunar, then
<Llucid> Yes TJ
<TJ-> Llucid: Alt+F2 then "gksudo thunar"
<Llucid> TJ; Done. Thank you kindly.
<TJ-> Or, much better, Accessories > Terminal ... lovely command line :)
<Llucid> Ah, But wait... What is the gk in gksudo for?
<Llucid> I merely used sudo thunar
<TJ-> gksudo is for the GTK GUI
<Llucid> The difference being?..
<TJ-> You should always use gksudo in the GUI because it ensures the environment is configured correctly
<scathen^C> hey all, i am having trouble raiding the ulimit for open files. I have followed these instructions, but they don't work (http://askubuntu.com/questions/162229/how-do-i-increase-the-open-files-limit-for-a-non-root-user)
<Llucid> TJ; I see, Thank you again.
<zykotick9> Llucid: for more details see the link in "/msg ubottu gksudo"
<jrib> scathen^C: did you read the first answer?
<Llucid> Ah; I forget of that zykotick9.
<scathen^C> jrib: of course. tried all those things, and it won't change
<jrib> scathen^C: ok, well then say step by step what you did and show in a pastebin (commands, contents of files, etc.)
<TJ-> scathen^C: Are you trying to raise the limit for a particular application?
<scathen^C> yeah (neo4j)
<scathen^C> http://docs.neo4j.org/chunked/stable/configuration-linux-notes.html
<Llucid> What is this "session closed by user nobody" my auth.log speaks of?
<scathen^C> tried those exact instructions
<t_rex> cn smone halp me?
<t_rex> please?
<t_rex> Its really importnt
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  dont use just 'sudo' for gui apps.. use 'gksudo'
<jrib> !who | scathen^C
<ubottu> scathen^C: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<t_rex> is anybdy thre?
<TJ-> scathen^C: What user does the neo4j process run as? your own user ID?
<Llucid> Dr_Willis; I have/did so.
<Dr_Willis> Llucid:  using just 'sudo' can cause issues with files not getting the right permissions
<t_rex> i need halp
<t_rex> help me plz
<scathen^C> TJ-: neo4j, but i've set the limits in the conf file as * which I thought was everyone.
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:  then state the problem
<t_rex> i was trying t dlete some files
<t_rex> and clear som space
<TJ-> scathen^C: Correct. Did you also uncomment "# session    required   pam_limits.so" in /etc/pam.d/su ?
<t_rex> and my accidentaly deleted ststem 32
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:  you mean you deleted files off your windows hard drive?
<t_rex> no its ubntu
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Hey, I just wanted to say I solved it. Aparrently I had the path wrong which was why it wasn't executing. So thanks for your help in telling me to create an execute script. It works!!
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  :) proper path is key to proper programs ;P
<t_rex> i delete my ubntu systm 32
<bazhang> !enter | t_rex
<ubottu> t_rex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:  whats the EXACT path you deleted.. your typos are confuseing things.
<scathen^C> TJ-: yeah, pam_limits is uncommented. I just changed the limits to the neo4j user specifically, ill let you know if it works
<Llucid> Some of these auth logs do not appear to be of my doing per say...
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  BWAHAHAHAHAHA Aaayy, coming back and looking at it in a calm light helps too
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  yep. its the little things that  are alwsy the big problem
<t_rex> the fle was in /ubuntu/system 32
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Indeed, welp, I just came back to say that it works and you helpeed a ton. I'm off to play somr FF
<TJ-> Llucid: some system processes might cause entries in auth.log
<jrib> scathen^C: make sure you're logging in again too.  But to properly troubleshoot this you need to show in detail what you've done so we don't have to keep guessing
<t_rex> can some one help m
<Llucid> TJ; What should I look for in instances of /hackers/?
<t_rex> why is no body hlp me?
<TJ-> Llucid: I don't understand the question. If you're looking for signs of intruders it depends on what you think they might have been doing
<t_rex> the fle was in /ubuntu/system 32
<t_rex> why is no body hlp me?
<t_rex> can some one help m
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:  theres no /ubuntu/system 32 directory by default that ive ever seen
<Llucid> TJ; Well, My friend has said he walked out of his room and returned to see a terminal opened run lines and close at very high speeds, And that his download history had been deleted. He thinks he may have someone using his connection for activities not suiting a person of his stature.
<t_rex> it ws on when i install but then i saw something on internet say 'dlete systm32' and i delte and my ubntu stooped working.
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:   you are using a WUBI install or a normal install?
<TJ-> Llucid: OK, first thing to do is shut it down. Then, boot from a USB stick or LiveCD so you know there are no trojans running, and then inspect the system carefully, looking for recent (date/time) changes in core system configurations, and in the user home directories
<t_rex> can some one help m
<t_rex> can some one help m
<t_rex> can some one help m
<FloodBot1> t_rex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Llucid> TJ; This cannot be done without myself being there.
<t_rex> why is no body hlp me?
<t_rex> it ws on when i install but then i saw something on internet say 'dlete systm32' and i delte and my ubntu stooped working.
<Llucid> TJ; Do you have PMs disabled?
<t_rex> the fle was in /ubuntu/system 32
<t_rex> ths is usless
<Dr_Willis> t_rex:  your rambling is useless. that directory does not exist on a normal install
<Streusel> :/
<MonkWitDaFunk>  Hi dr_willis, how do i use the truecypt security model as a user without root access?
<Dr_Willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  no idea.i dont use tryecrypt
<Llucid> TJ-; Are you busy? It is not my intentions to pester you by any means.
<TJ-> Llucid: I am; I have a major disk recovery operation going on
<Llucid> TJ-; I see; Sorry to disturb. I really require your aid in this matter, May I PM you my email for a later time?
<TJ-> Llucid: We're all volunteers, just giving tips whilst not having anything better to do. I can't help any more than the tips I can give in this channel
<Llucid> TJ-; Very well, Thank you for the aid provided.
<James_Epp> Generic question here. I want to loop some commands. In windows batch scripts, I would do a ":section" "insert code" and then "goto section". How do you do this in bash?
<TJ-> James_Epp: In a shell script you'd use a "while true; do something; done" loop
<James_Epp> TJ-: How does this look? while true; clear; acpi -b; done;
<abaddon> Ahhh...yet another question for the wonderful Ubu group. I'm looking for a very light file manager that still has a gui. It would be nice if it still looked like a nautilus or caja type fm. Any suggestions out there? I've used xfe, nautilus, caja, gnome commander, tux commander spacefm, and 4pane. They just don't suit me too well.
<James_Epp> abaddon: Thunar
<TJ-> James_Epp: That'll be endless. The "true" is supposed to represent some test that will at some point become "false" and end the loop and script
<James_Epp> Not too many features, however.
<abaddon> James_Epp,  I should add that it has to be nearly independant in operation. ie, not reliant on kde, gnome, unity, etc
<chamunks> anyone know the arg for tar that omits the full path when I'm tar'ing something.  "tar -cvfz $USR.tar.gz /home/$USR"
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  try rox-filer
<chamunks> thats putting the entire path /home/$USR into the tar I want to be able to extract $USR onto the desination without the whole path.
<James_Epp> TJ-: Hypothetically speaking, if acpi were installed on windows and "clear" worked, this is what the batch script would look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975736/
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  tried that. it's...ok...not great...just...ok.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  it has some features that i really really wish other fm;s had
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  such as?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  select a group of files and try 'rename' and see that neat trick it has
<James_Epp> abaddon: Perhaps some kind of PHP file manager you could access via a web GUI?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use 'mc' most of the time. :) or some other dual pane file maangers
<Dr_Willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (raring), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<TJ-> James_Epp: Is there a reason for the 'clear' because that'd almost instantly wipe out what "acpi -b" reported
<TJ-> James_Epp: Are you trying to detect some condition or just watch the value?
<James_Epp> TJ-: Watch the value.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Oh yeahh...not something I need at though. And James_Epp I would much prefer it to be stand alone from other uhhh stuff. There was an fm I tried once that resembled tux and gnome commander but I can't find it. It also was independant from the terminal.
<James_Epp> abaddon: I have no suggestions
<abaddon> James_Epp,  thanks bud for trying. =p
<TJ-> James_Epp: "watch -n 10 acpi -b"
<Guest1413> So I screwed up my partitions and then used testdisk to try and fix thigs. I did Anylize and tried to write the partition table. Testdisk told me to restart to apply changes. I did and all I got was a grub recovery consol. I booted a liveCD and the entire HDD now shows as unallocated space. What do?
<TJ-> James_Epp: That'll run the command every 10 seconds
<James_Epp> TJ-: Thank you.
<James_Epp> Do you know of any bash video tuts on youtube that are pretty good?
<TJ-> James_Epp: Video is lots of wasted bandwidth. I always go to http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<TJ-> James_Epp: That is my bible
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I tried many Fm's but none sing to me the way I want 'em to. XD I'm so picky....
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I've tried looking for a list of FM's on the web but they're so short and generally list the same 10 fm's i've tried
<James_Epp> TJ-: Thanks, man! Need to watch how long my netbook can last as a portable router.
<lawltoad> whats the preffered way to make a USB Windows8 bootable for installation in raring?
<TJ-> James_Epp: Why not have it simply record it?
<reisio> lawltoad: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<TJ-> James_Epp: 'while true; do echo "$(date +%Y-%m-%d,\ %H:%M:%S) $(acpi -b)" >> marathon.log; sleep 30; done'
<TJ-> James_Epp: That'll write a timestamped log to "marathon.log" ... after the device goes to sleep/dies, you can read that file to get the power and time profile
<lawltoad> reisio, is ms-sys not in the repos?
<reisio> lawltoad: possibly not
<James_Epp> TJ-: SO...many....variables......and dollar signs. *shivers*
<TJ-> James_Epp: Well no, the $(...) is the shell's way of allowing you to run a sub-shell process and replace then call with whatever the sub-shell wrote to STDOUT
<TJ-> s/then/that/
<James_Epp> TJ-: Let's just say this is the most "advanced" bash script I've ever done. Even then, I used a GUI for cron and grsync to get out the rsync script :))
<James_Epp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975775/
<TJ-> James_Epp: we all start somewhere. I often know bash can do things but can't remember how so return to that advanced scripting guide
<James_Epp> TJ-: I definitely thank you for the resource, I'll take a look at it when I don't have some random weird project pop into my head.
<ace_striker> i am in huge trouble..my system is network disabled and it shows it is running in low graphics mode...udev has been mishandled ..is there any chance i can get my ubuntu back ?
<ace_striker> #ubuntu-dev
<ChrisMaQ> good night guys
<ace_striker> wait for em
<ace_striker> i am in huge trouble..my system is network disabled and it shows it is running in low graphics mode...udev has been mishandled ..is there any chance i can get my ubuntu back ?
<ace_striker> i am in huge trouble..my system is network disabled and it shows it is running in low graphics mode...udev has been mishandled ..is there any chance i can get my ubuntu back ?
<ChrisMaQ> can anyone tell me if its possible to get skype running perfectly in ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> yes it is
<ace_striker> i am in huge trouble..my system is network disabled and it shows it is running in low graphics mode...udev has been mishandled ..is there any chance i can get my ubuntu back ?
<aneks> does anyone know why simple scan or xsane would crash once the printer is on but work fine when it's off?
<ace_striker> can i copy paste from live usb to solve missing packages ?
<ChrisMaQ> i have been having two problems pulseaudio (selecting my usb headphone for calls) and notification doesnt come up when call is placed
<ace_striker> ChrisMaQ: you should try killall pulseaudio
<TJ-> aneks: Printer, or Scanner?
<aneks> TJ- it's a printer/scanner in one
<TJ-> aneks: Yes, but they're separate devices ... the problem you describe is more likely to be caused when the *scanner* is switched on ... since SANE will be trying to talk to it via the drivers
<ChrisMaQ> but thats a temp fix .. i will have to restat the service to get control of my sound drivers afterwards right?
<aneks> if I run simple scan or xsane when the device is off it runs fine, as soon as I start the device and try to open either one of the two, they start but then crash.
<TJ-> aneks: Any reports in the system log-files, or the user session log (~/.xsession-errors)  ?
<ace_striker> ChrisMaQ: unfortunately yes..or upgrade to latest ubuntu
<aneks> TJ- the only thing I see in the system log file is this
<aneks> Aug 12 12:41:50 igor kernel: [ 5099.621184] usb 5-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed by usblp while 'simple-scan' sets config #1
<TJ-> aneks: What is the make/model of the device?
<ChrisMaQ> cool ... i cant wait for the other lts to be released
<aneks> TJ- it's a Canon MX410
<ChrisMaQ> thanks though
<ChrisMaQ> is there aq command to reset pulseaudio settings for ubuntu 12.04
<ace_striker> i have got dbus exception..
<ace_striker> failed to load application.
<aneks> TJ- this is what I get from .xsessions-errors
<aneks> http://pastebin.com/nZw9MU7x
<TJ-> aneks: The SANE hardware compatibility page says that device is untested, which suggests SANE doesn't have a 100% compatible driver currently
<TJ-> aneks: I'm reading a bug report on the Debian site for SANE that suggests that error is caused by the hplip driver... see http://alioth.debian.org/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=314301&group_id=30186&atid=410366
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys quick question
<Psil0cybin> does anyone know a light weight program like screenlets
<Psil0cybin> to get a widget on the right side that says information about my linux box
<Psil0cybin> ip address, hd space left, etc
<Dr_Willis> Psil0cybin:  conky is a common tool for that task
<Psil0cybin> but light weight :P for a computer that has 1GB Ram?
<Psil0cybin> would it work on Xubuntu
<Psil0cybin> for Xfce
<Psil0cybin> or does it need gnome
<Dr_Willis> conky sould work on any desktop
<aneks> TJ- thanks
<Dr_Willis> its as old, or older then gnome. ;)
<Psil0cybin> perfect
<xkernel> is there an application for remote desktop sharing with the ability to draw and write notes?
<Dr_Willis> webupd8 or omgubuntu had a neat post about a conky config tool that included conky themes.. made it easy to setup. the metro theme - had some nice simple meters
<ace_striker> thanks for unsolicited help though friends.
<thiebaude> How do i get rid of the keyring password on google chrome?
<ace_striker> xkernel: knote similar
<ace_striker> thiebaude: google similar : How do i get rid of the keyring password on google chrome?
<thiebaude> ace_striker, ok i'lll try that, thanks
<carthusian> I was downloading some .deb file, I cancelled it. However now I cant install anything else :( it is the synaptic package manager on ubuntu 13.04
<TJ-> carthusian: At a terminal try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<adas>  /nick ax562
<adas> hello
<cartusia> alright I got this http://pastebin.com/fAfzpFZg
<cartusia> when I typed sudo apt-get -f install
<TJ-> cartusia: Is another package installer running, either command-line or GUI?
<cartusia> no
<black_angel> hey, guys, i wanna query the c function 'sleep()' in linux, how-to do this?
<cartusia> its closed
<cartusia> but in synaptic there was a cancelled debian package.
<cartusia> I have gone to system monitor
<cartusia> to check if there is any app running and there is nothing else.
<DamonGant> Sup IRC. I´m stuck. Horribly stuck. I upgraded to a mainline build kernel 3.10.5, that fixed my one audio issue, but fucked up my broadcom wl, so I eventually tried enough patches to get it to build, but not I can´t load it because ¨key rejected¨
<TJ-> carthusian: there may be a stray process holding the lock. Try this at a terminal, it will list any processes that have that file open still. "sudo ls -l /proc/*/fd/*  | grep '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' "
<wiak> DamonGant: well you should boot .old then :P
<wiak> i lost my ath wlan too when i compiled it to
<DamonGant> well, that doesn quite resolve the issue, I just need modprobe to load that goddamn module
<mostro> Hi people, I need some help here. I'm having some trouble with my broadcom 4313 and Kernel 3.5, the led is on, I can see my network, but can't connect
<mostro> I have installed the broadcom sta driver
<Bjond> when will broadcom's reign of terror end?
<mostro> hehehe
<ndidi> so i have ubuntu installed alongside OS X on my macbook air. i want to enable FileVault under OS X. will that nuke my dualboot?
<AEscolche> hola?
<Inc_> Hello #Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i was ablwe to buy several nice 'works out of the box' wireeless usb dongles at amazon. ;) hopefully some day broadcom will..well.. die.
<Inc_> I have a question about wireless adapters and Linux
<wilee-nilee> DamonGant, Maybe if you keep swearing is a public access family irc channel it will magically fix itself.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<Inc_> I have the awus360H and it keeps shutting itself off after about 15 minutes
<Inc_> It has no problems in windows
<Inc_> Will stay on for hours
<Inc_> But in Linux (Not just Ubuntu) it won't work.
<Inc_> for very long
<mostro> So, what are the posibilities to getting the broadcom 4313 working in kernel 3.5?
<Inc_> Are there drivers I need to download for it?
<Marlenee> how i save every thing printed when when iam using screen command
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  just reboots? or powers off? or crashes ? or what exactly
<Inc_> It seems to just power off
<Inc_> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  old scool way would be to use the 'typescript' command befor you do any work you want to record.
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  sounds like its overheating and shutting down.
<Inc_> I get a network message saying I've been disconnected and the light isn't flashing on the adapter
<Inc_> I plug it back it and it works fine
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  noticed your fans blowing? loud? not at all?
<Inc_> But, it doesn't do that on windows
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : this command is built in ubuntu or i have to install it
<Inc_> It's a USB adapter
<Inc_> It's outside the computer
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  type it in a terminal and see...
<cartusia> hmmm how can I completely kill all off synaptic?
<cartusia> through the commandline
<TJ-> Marlenee: "screen -L" will log all windows
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  so JUST the usb adaptor is crashing? not the whole pc?
<cartusia> I am reading a book, and looking online. I tried some commands but they all say the same.
<cartusia> "locked by another process"
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  if you can see the window.. 'xkill' then click on the window to kill
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Inc_> Correct, just the adapter Dr_Willies
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : bash: typescript: command not found
<Inc_> Dr_WIllis
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : E: Unable to locate package typescript
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  it may be just 'script' its a command last used by me lik3 5+ yrs ago
<Plinker_> Marlenee: You might try screen capture and then just copy this (paste) to a graphics program!
<cartusia> thanks :)
<grado> hola me siento solo x
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  you want all the screen sessions recorded - try that -L option to screen
<grado> xd
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : i hear about this command but i cant found it in ubuntu apt-get
<wilee-nilee> !es | grado
<ubottu> grado: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LLckfan> Hello
<wilee-nilee> grado, all ubuntu support
<grado> que me nppb wilee xd ok
<LLckfan> I am trying to rreconnect my blu-ray player to my routeers wifi and I am getting DHCP cannot be acquired. I have checked the routers settings and DHCP is enabled. Is there a way to fix this?
<grado> crees
<cjopcjop> evening everyone
<LLckfan> Helo
<Dr_Willis> LLckfan:  set a Static ip on the player perhaps?
<LLckfan> Dr_Willis it conncts fin in manual
<LLckfan> Then it goes back to auto
<cjopcjop> I was wondering what would be the best way to backup my server onto an external HD, rsync? Which application would make it easier for me to re-install the server if the shit did indeed hit the fan?
<pvl1> LLckfan: are you positive dhcp is enabled on wireless. what about mac filtering? and also be sure to flush settings on ur blueray before u try auto
<LLckfan> pvl1 ys
<LLckfan> I have checked
<LLckfan> Enabled has a dot by ir
<wilee-nilee> cjopcjop, Clonezilla will clone it rsync maybe, and please don't swear.
<pvl1> LLckfan: what about mac filtering etc? and try to clear the lease for the device
<LLckfan> pvl1 done all that
<LLckfan> and the blu-ray connects manual
<pvl1> LLckfan: you verify by checking internet connection yes?
<cjopcjop> wilee-nille, cheers for the info, my apologies
<derrik> whats the best way to see running services?
<pvl1> derrik: top
<pvl1> ( i prefer htop actually)
<Dr_Willis> derrik:  the service command can show what services are running
<derrik> hm ok thanks
<pvl1> Dr_Willis: thank you didnt know of that
<Inc_> I have a question about wireless adapters and Linux
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Inc_> I have the awus360H and it keeps shutting itself off after about 15 minutes
<Inc_> It has no problems in windows
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  you may want to clarify what that device is exactly.. most of us wont know its a USB wifi adaptor (correct?)
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  also you should determine what chipset it is using. the brand dosent matter near as much as the chipset.
<LLckfan> pvl1 yes
<pvl1> LLckfan: if you can. shut off your router for like two minutes, or find a way to flush its leases.
<Inc_> I said it was a wireless adaprter..
<Inc_> And the chipset is
<Dr_Willis> wireless can mean Built in, or wifi, or 3g.. or...
<Dr_Willis> or usb..
<LLckfan> pvl1 I have done that
<Inc_> It's a USB
<Inc_> Plug in
<Inc_> External
<pvl1> LLckfan: and it still wont connect?
<pvl1> LLckfan: what was the error
<Inc_>  RTL8187 - Chipset
<LLckfan> pvl1 it connects in manual but not in uto
<Dr_Willis> Determine the chipset - and check the askubuntu.com search  and the forums to see if anyone else has reported known issues with that chipset. they may list known probolems and known work arounds.
<LLckfan> pvl1 DHCP cannot be acquired
<tinkster> Writing init-scripts for a set of tools that an external party wrote for us.  One of the inits works fine, the other doesn't. The biggest difference is that #2 needs to use do-start-stop -c user to start the process.  How do I diagnose why it's failing?
<tinkster> I should note that when I run /etc/init.d/tool2 start manually ot works fine.
<pvl1> LLckfan: what kind of encryption u got goin on
<tinkster> errrk ... start-stop-daemon not do-start-stop ... getting a bit tired here
<derrik> do all linux programs work in every distro?
<LLckfan> pvl1 what
<pvl1> derrik: technically... yeah... but your probably going to end up compiling some
<pvl1> LLckfan: wep, wpa/wpa2
<LLckfan> And it has been connect to the DHCP before
<LLckfan> wpa
<derrik> well i have gentoo under install now and it doesnt have service command like ubuntu/lubuntu/etc. but i could install it in it?
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : finally i install typescript thank you
<pvl1> derrik: not every command in linux is a "program" like in windows. theres scripts, commands, service, programs etc
<wind3x> Hey, this is my second time trying to install Ubuntu server and I keep getting the error message "Unable to install the selected kernal".  Help would be much appreciated, thanks
<pvl1> LLckfan: do you mean it used to work right
<pvl1> wind3x: are you still in the livecd
<derrik> right
<aakside> Applications keep getting locked to my unity launcher without me adding them there. Is this a feature, bug, or am I overlooking something?
<wind3x> pvl1: I do not think this is the livecd as it is installing, I've never used a livecd before
<aakside> (In Ubuntu 13.04)
<wind3x> "An error was returned when trying to install the kernal into the target system."
<wind3x> Kernal package: "linux-generic-lts-quantal:.
<Purpleberry23> how do I launch an app? It shows up when i go to the Software Center, Installed drop down menu to GetDeb. There it is. It says I can remove it. I just want to launch it.
<Purpleberry23> Any ideas?
<wind3x> no clue mate, i cant even install it
<wind3x> lol
<LLckfan> pvl1 when I first set it up it was set to use auto(DHCP)
<Purpleberry23> I am using DHCP
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  so how are you installing this server edition (which release) and onto what kind of machine?
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-quantal does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info quantal linux-generic-lts-quantal
<ubottu> 'linux-generic-lts-quantal' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal quantal
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-quantal does not exist in quantal
<lotuspsychje> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Purpleberry23> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a boot only system. I'm using it as a music server
<wind3x> Onto a desktop, custom-built computer using a burned ISO(which passed the DVD checker prompt) I am installing ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<Purpleberry23> I've installed Subsonic web media player
<Purpleberry23> but it won't launch
<reisio> Purpleberry23: what happens when you try to launch it?
<Purpleberry23> I can't even launch it. It just says I have it installed. When I go to the file, it only give me the option to remove.
<Purpleberry23> Remove button
<Purpleberry23> Thanks reisio btw
<reisio> Purpleberry23: okay, can you open a terminal?
<Purpleberry23> yes
<Purpleberry23> and I can get to my command line of course
<reisio> Purpleberry23: dpkg -L nameOfPackage
<reisio> if it's a "web" media player, it probably needs a web server
<reisio> which it may or may not come with
<reisio> but it probably -does- come with an explanation
<Purpleberry23> hmm Apache?
<Inc_> Does anyone know of a tool for cracking router logins?
<Dr_Willis> You did start the subsonic service? like the docs say? ;)
<wilee-nilee> Inc_, wrong channel.
<Dr_Willis> Inc_:  not really ontopic for this channel, or network.
<Inc_> wilee-nilee Mind telling me a right channel? Lol
<wind3x> Dr_Willis: I forgot to address it to you but the info is stated above to the best of my knowledge. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Inc_, #imanidiot
<Purpleberry23> Yes! I did start it
<Purpleberry23> I checked the Var/log and it says it's installed and updated
<Purpleberry23> I stopped the service then restarted it
<Purpleberry23> but no icon on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  well somthign is VERY odd - that package you mention is not found in any of the repos.
<Inc_> wilee-nilee, Oh you're just going to be an asshole. Gotcha
<Inc_> Lol
<reisio> Inc_: try #aircrack-ng
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  which iso are you using exctly?
<Purpleberry23> I'm new so I'm probably missing something
<Inc_> Invite only channel apparently, reisio
<Dr_Willis> Purpleberry23:  err. from what i readingof the subsonic thinggie docs.. you dont get an icon. you access it from a browser
<Purpleberry23> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386
<Dr_Willis>  http://yoursubsnicserverip.number:4040
<reisio> Inc_: nah
<reisio> Inc_: but you might need to be identified
<reisio> /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> /msg nickserv help identify
<Dr_Willis> Purpleberry23:  so it says this During the install?
<Inc_> reisio thanks
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick.. :)
<Dr_Willis>  wind3x  so it says this During the install?
<Purpleberry23> Oh, I'll try that port
<Dr_Willis> Purpleberry23:  all i did was read the 'starter docs' for the tool. ;)
<pvl1> wind3x: ok isntall cd. are you still loaded onto the install cd
<wind3x> Dr_Willis: That is the exact filename of the file I downloaded off ubuntu.com on Friday, I am not sure how else to put it.
<pvl1> LLckfan: im lost, dunno
<pvl1> kick it
<wind3x> Yes I am still in the install CD
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  so the install works, or you get this error while installing?
<pvl1> Dr_Willis: is there a way to read log files on the server install cd?
<Dr_Willis> pvl1:  cant say ive ever noticed :) never needed them
<MrLahey> hey there. I cannot login to lubuntu after changing my password. apparently this is because I also did not change the password for my encrypted home drive. any ideas to fix? thanks'
<wind3x> Dr_Willis: I get this message while I am installing, it gives me an option to pick a certain part of the install to try again
<wind3x> I have yet to have a successful installation, this error occurs during the installation process
<Purpleberry23> Wow - this is crazy, can we start a meetup downtown Tacoma at a Bar?
<Inc_> How do you download drivers for wireless cards?
<pvl1> Dr_Willis: i guess same then!
<Purpleberry23> Harmon Brewery
<Purpleberry23> Let's do it, guys!
<wilee-nilee> Purpleberry23, You wait I will be right there. ;)
<Purpleberry23> haha, I'll bring my tower
<pvl1> wind3x: what computer are you installing on
<wind3x> A custom PC with a gigabyte mobo, Q9900 processor, corsair ram, etc...
<wind3x> It previously had windows vista but more recently centOS
<Purpleberry23> Dr_Willis: I tried the browser link, but it timed out
<pvl1> wind3x: core 2 dup?
<pvl1> duo*
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  thats very weird. because from what i saw earlier - the package you listed. dosent exist in any release.
<Dr_Willis> Purpleberry23:  time to follow the install guide at the apps homepage i guess. you might need to make a user/edit a config from the guides i skimmed
<wind3x> its a quad core and I grabbed it straight from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<wind3x> do you think another version is better?
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  was there a checkboxc at the beginning to 'install updates' ? the desktop cd has that..
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  id be tempted to try the 13.04 server. or mini installer also.
<hipitihop> is it possible to run 32 bit LX container on a 64 bit host
<wind3x> no, there was only an option to start the instalation as a whole
<pvl1> hipitihop: whats LX stand for
<pvl1> wind3x: id try the latest server as well
<wind3x> alright will do, thanks. a basic google search showed that "zeroing the hd might help" since it messed up installing once, do you think i should try this?
<holstein> wind3x: i would test the drive.. "zeroing" it shouldnt effect the performance
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  i dont really see how its a hard drive issue. if its trying  to install some package that dosent exist.. or have i totally missread the problem
<hipitihop> pvl1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<pvl1> i agree, wind3x, are you doing a fresh isntall
<wind3x> the thing is that I have no OS on it currently so I'm not sure how I would zero the HD
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  you can get to a console from the live dvd/cd
<wilee-nilee> wind3x, this the 12.10 server, 12.04 is longterm, much longer.
<Dr_Willis> but again . i dont see why zeroing it would matter.
<fastputty> hello guys
<fastputty> i am under 8.0.4 and i canot find anywhere the wireless avaiable list
<fastputty> i went to hardware drivers and see my ahteros wireless card enable
<fastputty> somene may help out
<pvl1> hipitihop: kool havent seen that before. interesting stuff. but cant help ya sorry :(
<Dr_Willis> fastputty:  Ubuntu 8.04  you mean?
<wilee-nilee> fastputty, 8.0.4 really?
<pvl1> lol you two would be upset at that
<Dr_Willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<icelite> \ooo
<fastputty> i know i know but its a old old computer
<fastputty> lol
<icelite> just  missed it
<holstein> wind3x: what im saying is, you shouldnt have to..
<fastputty> i just want to make it revive
<holstein> wind3x: there is nothing that should fail, ans zeroing will make it not fail
<Dr_Willis> fastputty:  upgrade it to a current release is going to be the main advice.
<wind3x> Alright thanks a ton, I'll just try the newest version and cross my fingers
<fastputty> no internet
<pvl1> fastputty: the newer versions all have better everything for old pcs. just keep it lightweight. install kde, or lubuntu
<fastputty> cannot upgrade
<fastputty> only wireless
<fastputty> cannot find the wireless vaialable list
<FloodBot1> fastputty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fastputty> how can i get the list?
<pvl1> wind3x:  good luck
<Dr_Willis> fastputty:  if your wifi card is not supported by that old a release.. its not supported.
<fastputty> i bleieve i have made it work before
<fastputty> just long time i didnt touch kde
<Dr_Willis> desktop should have an icon somewhere for the wifi stuff/network manager
<fastputty> forge evrything lamost
<fastputty> yeah where is that ICON???
<wind3x> thanks pvl1
<Dr_Willis> its your desktop.. look for it.. we dont rember what the desktop layouts look like for every release.
<Dr_Willis> or run the network-manager tool via the clo
<holstein> fastputty: "believe"? maybe you used a windows driver with ndis.. there is a GUI ndis frontend.. ndisgtk..
<Dr_Willis> assuming the wifi 'used' to work -  and all you need to just find the icon. ;)
<cution> sometimes wifi works like a pimp beast in linux / ubuntu
<cution> other times it works lame
<cution> i blame the hardware manufacturers
<reisio> those terrible hardware manufacturers that made you buy their product
<cution> well
<cution> yes and no
<cution> you have to remember if a guy gets a beast deal on a computer, buys it for cheap
<reisio> that he was forced?
<reisio> :p
<cution> maybe that person didn't you know have control of every piece of hardware in it
<cution> no
<cution> but he's poor
<cution> it's a good price
<holstein> !ot
<FloodBot1> cution: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cution> a good deal
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> heh
<cution> i'm not flooding.
<Dr_Willis> yes you are.
<rreed> cution, sacrifice you make :)
<reisio> just a bot, guy
<Purpleberry23> Dr_Willis: did the command line install step by step. I think it's a problem with my port/router. Thanks for your help
<Purpleberry23> reisio: thanks for your help too
<Purpleberry23> I'll bring it to class
<linu> hi all i have added new integrated(bluetooth and wifi ) module driver in kernel 3.6.9 and compiled for i386,it showed me the following error can you tell me what is that issues http://pastebin.com/DvMUauyP
<vaskaloidis> I just installed nagios from the source on my server - and I went to the website my.serverIP.com/nagios and it won't work
<vaskaloidis> any suggestions - or what would happen if I just installed nagios from apt-get now, would it create two copies of nagios? I would rather uninstall the one I compiled from source
<linu> rtl8723au this is the driver name which i added externally to the kernel 3.6.9
<GEEGEEGEE> what kernel version does ubuntu 13.04 use?
<GEEGEEGEE> or whatever the newest verison is
<wilee-nilee> linu, YOu might look through these threads and see if there is any relevant info.  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=rtl8723
<wilee-nilee> GEEGEEGEE, 3.8 something
<GEEGEEGEE> ok thanks
<linu> wilee-nilee yes i will check
<vaskaloidis> any suggestions as to why my nagios won't work after I compiled and built it from source - it won't work when I attempt to access it from a web browser mysite.com/nagios and I installed it on ubuntu 12.04
<galups2000> hi
<reisio> hi
<galups2000> where r u from...?
<wilee-nilee> lol
<icelite> hah
<wilee-nilee> 3rd planet from the star at the center of the Andromeda galaxy
<Semor> where can I find kernel  debug info for  3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> Semor, Why not use a kernel probably already there?
<wind3x> To anyone who was here before, I regret to inform that I got the same exact error upon trying to install the new version :(
<Dr_Willis> refresh our memoruys as to what the exact error was.
<wind3x> it installs up to the "kernal" point then says it can't write it
<Dr_Willis> cant WRITE it or cant Install it or cant download it?
<wind3x> umm, let me scroll up and see what i wrote before one sec
<wind3x> "An error was returned when trying to install the kernal into the target system."
<jpds> wind3x: Sounds like your out of disk scape?
<wind3x> i had it set to use and repartition the entire tera
<PantD> Hi
<wilee-nilee> jpds, sounds like your guessing.
<wind3x> I have the syslog if anyone's willing to translate it for me
<wind3x> i have no idea what it means but i can paste it all
<Semor> wilee-nilee: I need to recompile kernel ?
<wind3x> http://pastebin.com/SzrCS8nz
<wilee-nilee> Semor, Seems out of ubuntu support.
<Semor> why ?
<wilee-nilee> maybe not give some details to the channel.
<jpds> wilee-nilee: What else can "cannot write" mean?
<MrLahey> hey there I am on ubuntu and am having an issue...i couldnt login after changing my password so I went into grub and changed it back. now I can login but the panel is missing and when I right click to open apps, it only shows the default apps that came with the distro.
<MrLahey> lubuntu rather
<wilee-nilee> jpds, many things.
<wind3x> If anyone can please decipher or attempt to decipher that pastebin  you would win an internet and my upmos gratitude
<wind3x> upmost*
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  you are installing FROM a cdrom?
<wind3x> No Dr_Willis, a DVD-R.  Does that matter?
<Dr_Willis> well i see several messages about  the system having issues reading the optical drive.
<Dr_Willis> but it all seems to be block 1 and block 0.
<Dr_Willis> Aug 12 05:03:22 kernel: [  527.590422] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<wind3x> sr0 is the ethernet I think, I was offered a choice of two different options which is strance since I only have one port
<wind3x> as far as I know
<Ben64> sr0 is never ethernet
<wind3x> alright, im probably wrong then
<wind3x> i've used the drive to install other distro's by DVD, but they were much larger. maybe I need a blank CD then?
<Dr_Willis> Aug 12 05:09:36 in-target: Unpacking linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic (from .../linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic_3.8.0-
<Ben64> wind3x: i'd have to agree with Dr_Willis though, bad drive, bad media, or bad image
<Dr_Willis> Aug 12 05:09:38 in-target: dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: internal bzip2 read error: 'DATA_ERROR'
<Dr_Willis> Aug 12 05:09:38 in-target: dpkg: error processing /media/cdrom//pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic_3.8.0-19.29_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<wind3x> Ben64: I tried two versions of the server and got the same error
<Dr_Willis> Its having problems reading files from the cd - from what i can tell
<Ben64> Aug 12 05:09:42 in-target:  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Ben64> i guess it could also be bad ram
<Dr_Willis> the mini installer cd image - would download the stuff from the internet as needed i belive.
<Ben64> or bad cpu... motherboard, hard drive...
<wind3x> hmm, you know I did just install new ram today
<Dr_Willis> phase of the moon. ;P
<wind3x> but i had centOS on this thing just a few hours ago with no problems
<R-800> Hi, all. Trying out Ubuntu again after being away a while.  Never got very proficient with it.  Now I have a new challenge: Trying to install it on a system without internet access.  I have another computer that can get online (obviously?) but that doesn't seem terribly helpful yet.  Did some research, but feeling overwhelmed.
<Ben64> R-800: the installer works the same if connected or not, whats the problem?
<reisio> R-800: why can't you get access?
<ubuntu11> nmnnn
<Dr_Willis> its nice to have the internet connected - so the installer can get the extra codecs/packages and updates at install time. but its not required
<R-800> reisio: Well, the access issue isn't a troubleshooting issue.  Let's just say, it's not going to have access, and it's out of my hands.  Nothing is broken as far as that goes.  It's just a limitation I am forced to deal with (I'm setting this up for someone else).
<chamunks> I'm getting ERROR: Bad port '25510-25530'  for ufw allow proto tcp from 192.99.2.128 port 25510-25530
<chamunks> any ideas?
<reisio> R-800: mmm, k
<reisio> R-800: so it won't have access after you hand it off?
<reisio> R-800: or you don't want it to ever have access?
<R-800> reisio: It's out of my hands.  That means it doesn't matter what I want.
<reisio> I don't understand :p
<reisio> someone has a gun to your head?
<reisio> should I call the cops?
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  so install it.. and hand it off.. there ya go.
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  internet is not needed for a normal desktop install. but it is nice.
<reisio> if I _should_ call the cops, say "it's out of my hands"
<R-800> Dr_Willis: That was already done.  I suppose I could leave it at that.
<wind3x> Dr_Willis: If you think there is an error loading from the DVD, is there a way I can use a portable HD instead?
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  so.. we have no idea what your real question is..
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  you can setup grub2 on a usb hd/flash to boot the iso. or image the iso to a usb. (or hd, but that would be weird)
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  or use a tool from the pendrivelinux site to make a live-usb installer on the hd.
<Dr_Willis> i even have a thing for my android phone (rooted) that lets my Phone boot the pc with an iso file on the phone. ;P
<linu> hi added external rtl8723au driver to kernel 3.6.9 and firware also copied and i tried to compile for i386 it shows http://pastebin.com/tu2zcQwA
<R-800> Dr_Willis: Understood.  My real question pertains to certain issues with the install, probably minor, but which would be resolved by now if the system in question had internet access.  So now I'm looking for ways to get the needed downloads from the computer which does have access.  In trying to research this, I got to feeling like it's perhaps not as straightforward as I hoped it would be.
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  or do an install TO a small usb flash drive from a differnt pc.. and image it to your system :)
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wind3x> Are you sure that would fix the problem though? I mean I tried installing two different versions to DVD and the both had the same issue, its very strange
<Dr_Willis> wind3x:  your issue seems to be either reading of the cd. or the image on the cd.  Id try making a bootable usb from a known good image.
<Dr_Willis> a space pc on the same network - opens up the possibility of having a network-boot setup also. ;) or you could try the minimal installer it downloads everything from the internet i belive
<Dr_Willis> spare pc...
<wind3x> ok, could you please? supply me to a link with a known good image
<Dr_Willis> i always get my images from torrents. rarely ever have issues with them. then check the md5sum
<wilee-nilee> wind3x, I would torrent the 12.04 server from ubuntu
<xmetal> i copy the devs directory
<xmetal> though apttoCD is something i have used before
<xmetal> oops .. DEBS that should be
<xmetal> ack lol
<xmetal> that made no sense ... "i copy the Debs directly " is what i meant
<PiNinja> Testing, can anyone see this?
<xmetal> (haven't eating in awhile, not thinking .. forgive me :P )
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, Just seeing your nick makes me reach for the peppermint lozenges, and I'm not sure why. ;)
<wind3x> Is that different than the one at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ?
<MrLahey> hey there I am on lubuntu and am having an issue...i couldnt login after changing my password so I went into grub and changed it back. now I can login but the panel is missing and when I right click to open apps, it only shows the default apps that came with the distro.  all the apps i installed are not showing up. its like its not loading my "profile" or something
<djapo> is there a pdf viewer that works from tty, i dont mean a text based pdf viewer but rather one that can be launched from tty without an x session running?
<R-800> I guess I could start by asking how to get DVD playback to work through the default Movie Player in 12.04 without getting missing multimedia plugin errors. I wouldn't know what specific plugins I should even be looking for, or how to find out.
<linu> wilee-nilee http://askubuntu.com/search?q=rtl8723 i followed that page,there stated to copy firmware,i did,but shows the same error http://pastebin.com/tu2zcQwA
<xmetal> :-"
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  normally theres a package you install, then a script you have to run to get the actual 'stuff'  due to legal reasons
<xmetal> not naming what OS i run
<xmetal> lol
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<babinlonston> Using ubuntu server 12.04 Not showing syslog Why ?
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, Not any more anyway. ;)
<djapo> R-800: theres a dvd decoter neaded because dvd movies are slightly encrypted, if i remember correctly it is the css library you need
<xmetal> :)
<R-800> Dr_Willis: I see.  I did come across some of the stuff about legal issues in the research I was trying to do.  But that didn't exactly encourage me, as one might imagine.
<R-800> djapo: Thanks.  How would I search for that library on a remote computer, since the computer that needs it doesn't have internet access?
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  dont get me started on 'dvd movie playback' :) i have 'legal' dvd's that i cant play in a totally 'legal' dvd player (the wifes old sony) due to 'legal' extra copy protection the companies have put on the disks..
<djapo> R-800: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3;sudo /usr/shar/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  so i am forced to  do less then legal things to play my legally bought media.
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  set up the dvd sutff on a pc that is online, and fifure out what it copied where. and then transfer the files via sneakernet. :)  or setup a pc that IS online how you want. then just image it to the 2nd pc.
<Dr_Willis> that may be even easier. ;)
<R-800> djapo: Thank you, but I must confess to have blundered by omitting an important fact: The computer without internet access is the onl one running Ubuntu.  The computer WITH internet access is NOT running Ubuntu, but Windows 7.  Could things be any more complicated?
<xmetal> he said windows ... GET'EM
<xmetal> :P
<R-800> Ha ha.
<xmetal> for the first time i am saying that to someone else
<djapo> R-800: what version of ubntu are you using ?
<R-800> 12.04 LTS.
<djapo> R-800: packages.ubuntu.com
<R-800> djapo: Okay.  Here goes...
<crass> how do I get access to i386 arch from amd64?
<crass> the amd64 repos appear to have some :i386 packages, but not all
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  setup vbox on the internet pc.. and setp linux how you want. then image the vbox install.. or well fifure out how to get internet to the linux box.. ;)  sounds like a lot of effort going on here thet could be eliminated by a 15 foot bit of cat-5 cable
<Ben64> crass: what are you trying to do
<R-800> Dr_Willis: Granted.
<djapo> crass: enable multiarch
<crass> Ben64: specifically, I want to get libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<crass> djapo: I have the multiarch-support pkg installed, if that's what you mean
<Sta1ker> exit
<djapo> crass: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<leaf_watoru> hi to everyone. what you think: does ubuntu edge campaign wins?
<Ben64> crass: uh.. have you tried "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386"
<crass> djapo: thanks, just found that
<R-800> djapo: I didn't see the css library available under the libraries section of that site.  Did I look for it in the wrong section?
<djapo> R-800: libdvdread3 not css
<crass> Ben64: no, but its not listed in synaptic
<crass> Ben64: but it looks like that might work
<R-800> djapo: Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Okay.
<djapo> R-800: wait
<djapo> R-800: its libdvdread4
<djapo> R-800: and after that run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<rajeev> I have installed ubuntu on my new system. I have installed LAMP server, but when I am trying to run a drupal instance at localhost/drupal for the folder drupal which is inside www, it says "You don't have permission to access /drupal on this server."
<R-800> djapo: Okay, so, can this library be downloaded on the windows machine and then sneakernetted to the Unbutu machine?  If so, what will the destination path be for placing the transferred file?
<djapo> R-800: download the file into usb and place into your linux desktop
<foo357> Hello, I have a ubuntu machine that has an rsa and dsa key, but I can't see a ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub in /etc/ssh
<djapo> R-800: than do sudo dpkg -i pathtofile/packagename.deb  where path to file is  the path to the file and packagename is the name of the package
<Marlenee> i get error after run typescript command : Segmentation fault
<Marlenee> it show me this error every cmmnad i run
<R-800> djapo: Got it.  Thanks.  One last question.  I used Ubuntu once before, and had no problem getting to the terminal.  But the interface seems to be different now, and I can't bring up a command line.  What am I missing?
<Marlenee> even "ls -l"
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  this is in a screen session? try it outside of a screen session?
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  type 'term' in the search box when you bring up the dash. ;)
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  press and hold the windows key to see a list of keyboard shortcuts. and the unbuntu manual will give you the basics of the unity interface
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<R-800> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  Now here's a really easy one.... What is the exact path to the Ubuntu desktop???
<Dr_Willis> that ubuntu manual may be worth copying over to the pc - befor you give it away also
<shadowfios> hello I am trying to setup a finerprint system are there any recommended libraries to do so?
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  you mean 'Desktop' in your home directory? ;)
<R-800> Dr_Willis: Yes, I believe so.
<djapo> R-800: type pwd into a terminal
<djapo> R-800: that will give you your current working directory
<djapo> R-800: for example /home/username
<R-800> Okay, so far so good...
<djapo> R-800: than the path to the desktop will be /home/username/Desktop/
<R-800> djapo: Got it.  Thanks.
<berryciderspider> Will Razer keyboards work on ubuntu? If not macro's, at least the standard keys?
<R-800> djapo: That seems to have done something.
<R-800> djapo: Possibly something good.
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  i would think so, My razor ouse works fine. I think theres some razor tools out for linux to give you the extra features also
<djapo> R-800: have you installed css yet
<berryciderspider> Dr_Willis: Would the black widow be suitable for programming as well, and if not which keyboard would you recommend?
<R-800> djapo: I thought so.  How will I know if it worked?
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  i dont really see what would make a keyboard 'suitable for programming' or not.
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  if you can type on it.. its suitable
<shadowfios> hello i am trying to program a fingerprint authentication system in ubuntu are there any recommended libraries that are in c/c++
<Dr_Willis> shadowfios:  i thought that feature/tools were allready in the repos.  with a pam module or somthing.
<djapo> R-800: have you done sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<R-800> djapo: It made several references in the terminal to things like Unpacking libdvdread4, Setting up libdvdread4, Processing triggers for libc-bin..., ldconfic deferred processing now taking place, then it returned me to the prompt.
<R-800> djapo: Oops.  Didn't do that yet.
<berryciderspider> Dr_Willis: Do you use a standard mechanical keyboard or laptop-like-key keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  i literally have.. like 30+ keyboards around this house ive used over the years.
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  and yes i do have some of the old IBM-Model-M clicky-clacky keytboards
<Dr_Willis> I also have some gamer-keyboards (a G15) that works fine
<Dr_Willis> i got about 20 keyboards - i need to load up and take to goodwill. ;) I dont need that many
<penguinman> honestly I find i like the cheap ones the best. basically the $10 a pop ones you can pick up at any office supply store.
<Dr_Willis> Logitech has some decent keyboards for a fair price these days.
<Dr_Willis> theres one you can wash in the sink for like $20
<R-800> djapo: It looks like the fetch failed.  Lots of stuff came up on the screen.  It would take a while to relay it all.
<xmetal> i have to say hardware wise i have always went with and loved Logitech
<penguinman> actually, as much as I hate to admit it, my current favorite keyboards are actually made by microsoft.
<Dr_Willis> i got a few logitech disasters - where they did 'innovative' things and made the boards a pain to use. ;)
<djapo> R-800: lol, i forgo tyou don't have internet on that pc
<djapo> R-800: hold on
<Dr_Willis> like remaping the F keys to be MS Word macro keys by default. ;P
<R-800> djapo: I thought that might be it.  It listed various URLs, as if it was looking for a connection.
<Dr_Willis> djapo:  ;) thats sort of the whole issue he has. ;P
<xmetal> the "cheaper ones" (only a few bucks less then the logitechs i have gotten are a pain to use iMHO
<xmetal> the "no name" brand ones i mean
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: i actually liked the wave, just a little large for my desk
<Dr_Willis> the G15  i have now is a bit over-big also. it has some special Gkeys - that i dont even use. in windows, or linux
<Dr_Willis> and i wore half the letters off the keys. ;) had to get some stickers to put on them
<djapo> R-800: download libdvdcss2 from packages.ubuntu.com
<berryciderspider> Dr_Willis: Not sure if I should get a mechanical keyboard or not...
<R-800> djapo: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> berryciderspider:  i doubt if it matters much
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : i cant get out the script command everytime say : Segmentation fault
<djapo> R-800: and then install it just like you installed this one
<RajeevK> Can somebody help with "You don't have permission to access /drupal on this server."
<R-800> djapo: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  this is in a screen session or not?
<penguinman> berryciderspider: they're nice, just loud. and a pretty decent investment for a good one.
<Marlenee> no its not
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  i got no idea then. ive not used the script command in 4+ years at least
<berryciderspider> penguinman: Are they all suitable for programming?
<R-800> djapo: I don't see libdvdcss2 in the list.
<Marlenee> Dr_Willis : i cant even kill this command
<penguinman> berryciderspider: depends on what switches you get. the harder switches are mostly for gaming when you're slamming the keys anyway. the softer ones are pretty good though.
<berryciderspider> penguinman: So brown switches would be best? What about the Diatec Filco ninja?
<penguinman> berryciderspider: honestly, i'm not sure on brands. like I said, I use a $15 microsoft branded keyboard right now.
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  go to console, try killall script     perhaps
<berryciderspider> penguinman: I suppose they're all pretty much the same anyway.
<Dr_Willis> Marlenee:  or ctrl-\  i recall
<djapo> R-800: hmm indeed ...
<penguinman> berryciderspider: get an old model M if you can find one. otherwise I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  ;) got 2 of those.. ps2.. but some days its hard to find a pc with a ps2 port.
<Dr_Willis> the lack of a windows key - can be a pain in unity
<berryciderspider> thanks for the advice
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: oh yeah, forgot about that.
<R-800> Dr_Willis: My experience has been that the presence of the Windows Key is a pain in just about any application.  : )
<djapo> R-800: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pacages/medibuntu_free/precise/free/base/libdvdcss2
<R-800> djapo: Okay...
<penguinman> R-800: depends on what DE you're using too. KDE you can get away with no windows key. Gnome or Unity is a bit of a different story
<R-800> djapo: Now it tells me that the page this links to doesn't exist.
<R-800> penguinman: I guess it would have to be.  I wouldn't know, of course.
<djapo> R-800: mised spelled packages
<djapo> R-800: i missed spelled packages
<R-800> djapo: Okay!  I see that now.
<Dr_Willis> Unity makes very good use of the windiows key.
<Dr_Willis> and the use of the 'hud' on the alt key is also easy to overlook
<R-800> djapo: I changed it to "packages" and I get the same error.
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: yeah, one thing about unity I really do like. KDE I had to remap everything to make sense.
<djapo> R-800: let me get a short url
<Dr_Willis>  http://tinyurl.com/l8a99gv
<Dr_Willis> was what you gave eralier :)
<R-800> djapo: The shorter, the better.  : )
<Dr_Willis> i got a auto-tiny-url script in my weechat client
<xmetal> i hae the unity DE installed though i rarely use it to be honest
<djapo> R-800: http://tinyurl.com/kwk4mas
<Dr_Willis> compiz has been core-dumping on me lately :) so ive been digging into Lubuntu
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: always a fun time. isn't unity supposed to be ditching compiz anyway and going to QT?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  supposed to be going to 'wayland' and ditching X also. ;)
<raedov> hello guys
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: fair enough lol
<Dr_Willis> i will wait and see what happens.. this channel will be SO hectic whenthey do that change
<penguinman> Dr_Willis: i tried mir out. still slow as molasses on this lappy. and my desktop is an Arch machine, so can't really test it on my heavy duty hardware.
<raedov> how to show multimedia details in Nautilus ? such as size in pixel , fps .. etc
<xmetal> hae? woops
<xmetal> have
<GODDOG> what is the "vimpc"?  help
<Dr_Willis> GODDOG:  not sure what you are refering to.
<GODDOG> Dr_Willis:  i use "homebrew" in my Mac
<R-800> djapo: Okay, I got it to the point where I need to enter the line "sudo /usr/share/doc... " line, and am wondering how it needs to be changed this time around, because I already tried to substitute as best I could, and think I typed something wrong.
<Dr_Willis> GODDOG:  im not sure anyone in here knows what you are talking about.
<R-800> Dr_Willis: I can be pretty sure I don't, at least.  : )
<Dr_Willis> R-800:  we get that a lot in here. ;)
<djapo> R-800: no, d you have the package from the url in the desktop, if so do a dpkg -i
<djapo> R-800: same like you did for libdvdread4
<GODDOG> sorry
<djapo> R-800: and that should do it
<R-800> djapo: I tried to follow all the steps the same way, but the path needs to be changed, and I suspect that it needs to be changed in a way that isn't obvious.  The original line read "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh", so should the new line read "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/install-css.sh"?
<penguinman> R-800: where did you download it to?
<R-800> penguinman: /home/username/Desktop
<penguinman> then the path ~/Desktop should do the trick
<Dr_Willis> the file is in /home/username/Desktop/install-css.sh then you mean?
<raedov>  how to show multimedia details in Nautilus ? such as size in pixel , fps .. etc
<lacy20> hi
<Dr_Willis> raedov:  its possible it cant do it. I always right click and do properties
<penguinman> raedov: i don't think nautilus does that. i know the gnome devs have been taking a lot of that out lately.
<djapo> R-800: no don't do that anymore, try sudo dpkg -i pathtofile/packagename.deb where the package name is the name of the new file you just downloaded from the tiny url
<lacy20> any one can say chinese?
<Dr_Willis> lacy20:  moo goo gai pan?
<lacy20> what is mean
<R-800> djapo: Okay.
<R-800> djapo: But I already did that part.
<wilee-nilee> !cn | lacy20 the bot can
<ubottu> lacy20 the bot can: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<djapo> than it should work then
<R-800> djapo: I didn't make that clear, but I already did that part and it seemed to work okay, but I thought there was another step afterwards.
<djapo> R-800: try it out
<lacy20> thank you
<penguinman> been awhile since i've been in here, wasn't sure ubottu was still around.
<djapo> if it does not play the dvd you might have to set your region
<djapo> R-800: R-800 if you need to set your region try downloading the package regionset installing it and then doing sudo regionset ... you might not haveto tho
<R-800> djapo: It still doesn't work, but I don' think the region setting is the issue, at least not yet.  I'm still getting the same error as every other time: "Required plugin could not be found.  Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to support the following multimedia feature: DVD source."
<Dr_Willis> i recall a bug or similer issue with that message R-800  you may want to check askubuntu.com
<djapo> R-800: what player are you using
<djapo> ?
<Dr_Willis> personally i would suggest installign vlc as your media player. ;)
<R-800> Movie Player, or whatever comes pre-installed.
<djapo> R-800: vlc is a better choice
<R-800> Dr_Willis: I'd be up for that, if it will work.
<R-800> Still have to download it remotely, though.
<djapo> R-800: it will install a bunch of codecs along with
<RajeevK> I am getting "sudo: unable to resolve host"
<R-800> djapo: Well, I'll try that, then.
<Dr_Willis> or course getting all the vlc packages from one pc to another since you dont have internet.. will take some time i imagine
<R-800> Dr_Willis: I had a bad feeling about that.
<R-800> Also, it seems like there's only a Windows version, from what I've seen so far.
<Dr_Willis> id just run a cable and been done with this all an hr+ ago. ;)   Hmm. i DO recall some unofficial ubuntu variants that Might come with all this stuff included. but i cant even rember their names.
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 1058 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<Dr_Willis> vlc is out for most every os there is. ;)
<tones> try smplayer instead of vlc
<Dr_Willis> I even have it for my android devices
<Dr_Willis> mplayer with no gui can even work. ;) i think.
<Dr_Willis> smplayer will want  a lot of qt stuff i think
<john38> Hello all is there a program for ubuntu that will enable you to use all 6 cores of  your cpu
<Dr_Willis> gmplayer will use the gtk stuff
<R-800> tones: I don't know why I should use one vs. another UNLESS one's easier to install than another.
<Dr_Willis> john38:  mine uses all the cores automatically
<Dr_Willis> vlc plays most everything you can throw at it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and has a fairly decent interface and feature set.
<djapo> john38: go 64 bit ... either way ubuntu uses all cores
<tones> I use both vlc and smplayer, but I use smplayer more
<john38> djapo, what i mean is for all programs used
<Dr_Willis> smplayer had a few neat features i recall. ;)
<djapo> john38: you can assign a program to use a core
<john38> djapo, so Ubuntu uses all your cores automatically
<djapo> john38: the linux kernel manages cores and yes it uses less of them when there is less load and when there is more it uses more
<john38> djapo, ok
<john38> djapo, cool thnks
<R-800> So tired...
<tones> do people here attend local LUGs?
<spartanx> hello all
<R-800> Anybody heard of Keryx?
<spartanx> how can I install a graphics tablet of kraun on ubuntu
<spartanx> ?
<Dr_Willis> spartanx:  you mean install Ubuntu ON a tablet (android?) or 'use' a tablet (like a wacom thing) for a input device?
<spartanx> wacom tablet type
<spartanx> input device
<spartanx> i have a kraun pen tablet a6
<spartanx> ?
<R-800> Good night, all.  Thanks for trying to help, anyway.
<spartanx> me as if I do lsusb device Zippy Technology Corp
<Wufu> any one have problem with calling a phone nr that begins with + or * ?
<bfmt048> my update strucks at init script for samba not found (ubuntu 11 >> ubuntu 12.04)  while unpacking libc-bin
<bfmt048> any one help , my update strucks  at showing warning : init script for samba not found
<spartanx> response one
<timfrost> !patience |bfmt048
<ubottu> bfmt048: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<timfrost> Wufu: Are those phone numbers international (it is usual for a business card to use '+' to denote the prefix used when placing an international call (such as '+64' to denote calling New Zealand or '+1' for England).  I am not sure what the '*' would mean
<HypnotiX> how i edit or delete a link file i created usr/bin
<bfmt048> Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/fonts-liberation_1.07.0-2ubuntu0.1_all.deb'
<timfrost> HypnotiX: rm will remove a symlink
<auronandace> !fonts | bfmt048
<ubottu> bfmt048: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<timfrost> HypnotiX: you can change the symlink with 'ln  -sf' eg 'ln -sf a b' will change the file 'b' to be  a link to 'a'
<HypnotiX> im lost :)
<HypnotiX> ill just remove them :D
<timfrost> HypnotiX: what are the actual files/links and other details?  I (or others who are on-line) should be able to give you the commands that you need if we have that detail
<HypnotiX> i just wanted to create a link to access my text editor in the terminal
<HypnotiX> but there were was already a link made with that name
<qin> what editor?/
<HypnotiX> sublime
<qin> right, is it for all users?
<HypnotiX> im the only user :)
<HypnotiX> so yeah i guess so
<timfrost> HypnotiX: Does the link you want to change point to an entry in /etc/alternatives/ ?  If it does, it may be possible that sublime is a valid choice, in which case 'update-alternatives' may help
<qin> I mean, you may want to use more exotic path for own links, scripts, etc..
<hibari> whois lasers
<hibari> lol
<jost> Can anyone point me to an online or windows tool to decode Intel Machine Check exceptions?
<HypnotiX> well
<HypnotiX> i dont know what you mean qin
<HypnotiX> i want to use sublime for all text related stuff
<blazemore> HypnotiX: export EDITOR=/path/to/sublime_binary
<HypnotiX> well i did it with "ls -s path/to/sublime" /usr/bin/foobar
<blazemore> That will mean "foobar" will fun sublime
<HypnotiX> and i edited the default.list and changed gedit to the sublime desktop file
<blazemore> It won't set sublime to your default text editor
<HypnotiX> yeah i know
<HypnotiX> i edited the default.list for that
<timfrost> HypnotiX: If  'path/to/sublime' doesn't start with a '/', it won't work unless you (or at least the terminal/program you are using to invoke sublime) are in the directory where that path IS valid.  You probably need to add the leading '
<HypnotiX> i set it with to start with /
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<timfrost> HypnotiX: do you get sublime if you type 'foobar' in a terminal?
<HypnotiX> yes
<HypnotiX> well its sublime instead of foobar :)
<timfrost> HypnotiX: In that case, you have created an appropriate symlink.  Did you get sublime from an official Ubuntu repository, a PPA, or somewhere else?
<aldobr> hi all
<HypnotiX> timfrost: ppa
<HypnotiX> its not on the official i think
<aldobr> after i install ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS i cannot use it because the refresh rate is set wrong right from grub...
<aldobr> the monitor displays a Hz symbol to show that the refresh rate is wrong
<aldobr> then nothing happens
<aldobr> how to solve that
<aldobr> j minetest
<aldobr> ops
<blazemore> !nomodeset | aldobr
<ubottu> aldobr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aldobr> cant do
<aldobr> i have no change to type anything
<aldobr> just boots right into a wrong refresh screen
<blazemore> Can you not even see Grub? You might have to hold Shift while your computer boots
<aldobr> hmmmmmm
<aldobr> shift hmmm
<aldobr> ok, thanks i will try that
<ayuya> hi
<timfrost> HypnotiX: I suggest that you contact the PPA admins, and ask what is the "official" way to make sublime available, and for it to replace nano/vi/...
<HypnotiX> from what i understand that repository is made by some guy
<HypnotiX> not the people that made sublime
<blazemore> The PPA doesn't add a menu entry?
<HypnotiX> it does
<regor> I have 2 computers (Windows 7 & Ubuntu 12.04) and a HP printer connected via ethernet cables to a cisco router. When I first installed ubuntu, I was able to access file shares located on my windows system but Ubuntu didn't show up on windows. Last night I installed samba thinking I probably needed that to do the job. Now I can't access either computer, either direction! Any suggestions?
<aldobr> hi again
<aldobr> nope, shift wont prevent grub from using a wrong refresh rate
<aldobr> but, i found that if i press enter it boots into a correct refresh rate (duh)
<blazemore> That's good aldobr. Take a look in /etc/default/grub for grub settings, make sure you run sudo update-grub after making changes
<ActionPa1snip> regor: can you ping the other system?
<ni291187> I need help...
<thnee> Lot's of stuff seem to have breaked on one of our servers at august 8, can someone help me understand this syslog? http://pastebin.com/UQ4ab8wq
<thnee> It's quite similar to this bug, but that's really old and we are on 12.04.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/459730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459730 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog doesn't create /dev/xconsole " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<twager> !seen dutchy
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<arash> hi , how can I disable TLS in the new firefox ?
<blazemore> arash: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/963325
<sid418> mouse not working after upgrade to 12.04
<arash> there doesn't seem to be a mark box for that ~~
<blazemore> arash: Are you in about:config ?
<arash> well thans
<arash> thanks
<arash> you know my friend , Iran actually sniffes the internet connections
<arash> so TLS won't work
<blazemore> I Googled "firefox disable tls" and clicked the first result, did it work?
<arash> @blazemore worked perfectly
<iceroot_> TLS will also work with man in the middle attack
<iceroot_> so there is no single reason to disable it
<sid418> how to get into working state of my mouse
<babinlonston> how to PID location with PID is it possible ?
<iceroot_> babinlonston: what?
<blazemore> What do you mean, babinlonston ?
<bekks> babinlonston: Whats a "PID location"?
<babinlonston> in ubuntu im using passenger installed and it will start when nginx starts , and i want to know the location of pid , were its located
<bekks> babinlonston: There is no need to contact me outside this channel to answer my question.
<babinlonston> is't possible to find the pid file location using PID 12545 some think like this
<blazemore> What do you mean by "location of pid", that's the part that I don't understand
<regor> ActionPa1snip, 0% packet loss!
<babinlonston> bekks: im not contacted u :p
<bekks> babinlonston: What exactly are you trying with that PID?
<iceroot_> babinlonston: the pid is in your ram, its not on your filesystem so there is no location
<babinlonston> i want to monitor the process so i need to point the pid location
<regor> let me try it both ways!
<sid418> after upgrade into 12.04 my mouse is not working anyone help please , any suggestions about what can i do now
<blazemore> babinlonston: /var/run/nginx.pid maybe?
<babinlonston> iceroot_: every pid have a location under /var/run/ something
<blazemore> !patiende | sid418
<blazemore> !patience | sid418
<ubottu> sid418: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot_> babinlonston: i thought only pid-files are stored there
<babinlonston> blazemore: yeap u right but there no pid for passenger
<regor> 0% packet loss both directions!
<iceroot_> babinlonston: that are pidfiles in /var/run/  that is not the pid itself
<iceroot_> babinlonston: like this one /var/run/dhclient6-eth0.pid
<babinlonston> that what im talking iceroot
<babinlonston> yeap
<iceroot_> babinlonston: not every program is creating a pid file
<babinlonston> iceroot_: yeap ur right and which service im talking about is passenger and its have pid  while im doing ps -aux | grep passenger
<bekks> Why do you need the pid file to monitor the process? Just monitor "ps -aux"
<iceroot_> babinlonston: and as i said earlier, pidfile is not a pid and not every program is creating a pidfile
<bekks> A stale pid file will provide misleading information.
<babinlonston> ok
<iceroot_> babinlonston: ps aux | grep passenger
<crazyhorse> hey so what do you do for encrypted rolling backups in ubuntu?
<crazyhorse> is there anything nice and easy?
<blazemore> crazyhorse: If I were you I'd just encrypt the entire drive you're backing up to with Truecrypt
<crazyhorse> ok.. that's easy enough
<crazyhorse> what do i use for rolling backups?
<blazemore> crazyhorse: And then use a regular incremental backup app to back up to it
<crazyhorse> any suggestions?
<babinlonston> 1001     27298  0.0  8.1 684068 329064 ?       Sl   Aug08   0:10 Passenger
<blazemore> Not personally, no, rolling backups don't fit my workflow
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: deja-dup
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: installed by default
<crazyhorse> iceroot: does it store everything or just deltas?
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: deltas
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: first backup = everything, all others backups = deltas with encryption
<crazyhorse> oh right nice.. ok so a good solution
<crazyhorse> just a removable harddrive
<crazyhorse> encrypted with truecrypt.. plug it in, put in pw, run the backup
<blazemore> yep
<bekks> crazyhorse: But keep in mind, that you need a running system with truecrypt installed to restore your backup.
<crazyhorse> bekks: yeah, it only takes a couple of mins to setup
<crazyhorse> so that should be ok
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: the backup itself is using encryption, no need for truecrypt
<crazyhorse> really, what encryption does it use?
<crazyhorse> doesn't mention it in the application
<blazemore> crazyhorse: I'd still recommend using Truecrypt because then it'll be easier to restore
<crazyhorse> there are still no options for switching encryption on or off
<crazyhorse> additionally it says it uses duplicity to do the encryption but i can't see any details of what encyrption it's using
<bekks> crazyhorse: Is your host system encrypted too?
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: man duplicity
<gsommer> In Gnome Classic, now do I change mouse acceleration? (Not sensitivity) ?
<crazyhorse> bekks: yeah
<crazyhorse> not with truecrypt though
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: encrypting  tar- format  volumes with GnuPG
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: man gnupg   as well
<crazyhorse> iceroot: yeah i'm reading on the website instead :D
<crazyhorse> ok is it possible to have two sets of backup?
<crazyhorse> a local office one that happens every day
<crazyhorse> and a weekly backup that i use with an offsite drive i bring in
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: not by default
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: it will always create the delta for your last backup, you cant use 2 different deltas
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: you have to run duplicity twice with different options
<crazyhorse> lets say for example i have Computer A backing up to HDD1..  if i then plug in HDD2 and then do another backup
<crazyhorse> presumably it will run again
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: in deja-dup you have to change the target directory, so that you are working on 2 directories (you have ti change it everytime you want a different backup (dayly or weekly)
<crazyhorse> yeah ok
<crazyhorse> or maybe have the daily one setup through the UI
<iceroot_> crazyhorse: it will run again with the delta for the last backup it will found, so when you switch the hdd it will work
<crazyhorse> and just have a command i run manually to do the weekly one
<caty> Hey, anyone know how to search through a lot of .html files at once with a word or phase?
<blazemore> caty: grep word *.html
<ActionPa1snip> caty: definitely grep
<thinced> yep
<caty> ah okay thanks
<thinced> with -R you can make it recursive
<ActionPa1snip> caty: you can even grep the resulting text to filter the text further
<ActionPa1snip> caty: grep -R test *.html | grep foo
<crazyhorse> does anyone run ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<crazyhorse> what's the battery life like?
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: depends on the model
<crazyhorse> Mid-2010
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: macbook pro is a lot of systems
<ActionPa1snip> !mac | crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<syko> hey guys!
<crazyhorse> ActionPa1snip: ok, so in general, peformance etc should be good
<crazyhorse> and i shouldn't have any major issues?
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: well, no. MacOS is designed specifically to run specifically on that hardware
<crazyhorse> right, so there are some performance issues?
<crazyhorse> or battery or what?
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: so no OS wil lrun as well as MacOS will run as well as the OS is specifically tailored. The Apple OS is designed and tweaked to run on your overproced Apple hardware
<crazyhorse> i didn't ask will it run as well as
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: it wont perform as well
<crazyhorse> for example a while back windows performance on the mac was awful, and you'd only get an hour or so of battery life out of it
<ActionPa1snip> crazyhorse: it will probably work well.
<crazyhorse> ok cool
<heraclitus> running 3.5.0-31-generic, attempting to install ati proprietary drivers for radeon x1300/x1550 series (legacy driver). Get Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version is there a fix for this? Or is my kernel not supported?
<bekks> heraclitus: Whats the very exact error message, can you put it into sa pastebin please?
<ActionPa1snip> heraclitus: tried the legacy PPA for the driver
<auronandace> heraclitus: that sounds like a rather old radeon card, are you sure you can't use the open default drivers?
<heraclitus> I'm sure I can't use the open default drivers. I attempted to install the ppa with #apt-get install fglrx-installer Here's the pastebin of the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976731/
<bekks> heraclitus: So which card do you actually have?
<heraclitus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976739/
<heraclitus> Radeon x1300 :)
<ActionPa1snip> heraclitus: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<heraclitus> ah, the ppa seems to be working now.... let's see if it works
<ActionPa1snip> heraclitus: its a groovy ppa
<heraclitus> lol groovy baby
<jellow> anyone recommend any good calender app for ubuntu and android that can sync together?
<ActionPa1snip> jellow: one that can read google calendar.....
<ActionPa1snip> jellow: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-integrate-google-calendar-with.html
<jellow> ActionPa1snip: rather not use good to be honest
<jellow> google^
<ActionPa1snip> jellow: but your Android devcie uses Google calendar......right
<anuvrat> please take a look at this https://dpaste.de/zMzQw/
<ActionPa1snip> !info rabbitmq-server
<ubottu> rabbitmq-server (source: rabbitmq-server): AMQP server written in Erlang. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.2-1 (raring), package size 3665 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<anuvrat> I am trying to install rabbitmq-server and apt-says that it will remove postgres and I am not able to understand why :(
<ActionPa1snip> anuvrat: are there any bugs reported?
<anuvrat> ActionPa1snip, I don't know ... I am in the middle of developing my django app and I need both postgres and rabbitmq to be installed on my system
<anuvrat> I installed postgres-9.2 on 5th of august, and that is the last date in rabbitmq's logs on my system.
<anuvrat> I am presuming that installing postgres somehow removed rabbitmq and now when I am trying to install rabbitmq it says it will remove postgres ...
<anuvrat> what to d o?
<ActionPa1snip> anuvrat: I'd see if there is a bug reported
<ActionPa1snip> anuvrat: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<anuvrat> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<anuvrat> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> anuvrat: for a server? not the LTS?
<anuvrat> ActionPa1snip, this is my local machine that I develop on.
<absab> how do you convert from ODT to JPG (or PNG) ? is there an app that converts many different filetypes?
<sam_> I have a folder with many images of different names. I have another image with which I need to replace all these images. I need to retain the names of the original images. How to automate this?
<blazemore> sam_: for filename in `ls directory_of_files`; do rm $filename; mv path/to/other_image $filename; done
<alfreddba> mmnoit not starting up..pls guide me..
<absab> blazemore: help me too :)
<blazemore> absab: .odt is an Openoffice Writer file, you can't really convert it to a png
<alfreddba> how to install and configure mmnoit
<blazemore> absab: Unles you mean like a picture of the document
<reisio> sam_: you can't use the word 'image' for every variable
<absab> how about PDF to JPG?
<reisio> pdfimages -j
<blazemore> absab: Imagemagic is what you need
<absab> ok thanks all
<blazemore> !details | alfreddba are you getting an error?
<ubottu> alfreddba are you getting an error?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> alfreddba  mmnoit is not in the repos and my seach engine does not find it... what is it?
<sam_> blazemore: thnx it worked
<gmag> hello. My machine just simply stopped launching grub at start and the screen goes blank. I booted with an ubuntu live cd, and I am not trying to have access to some config files from my partition. I am trying to mount sda1 somewhere in /mnt, with mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/mydisk, does this make any sense? I am getting an error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, other error. Any ideas?
<gmag> oops, "I am not trying"* should be "I am trying"
<ActionPa1snip> gmag: you can mount partitions using Nautilus
<blazemore> gmag: Can you please post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionPa1snip> gmag: gmag if the superblock is bad, try a different superblock
<streulma> as I think, 13.10 should work on my Retina! Is it good to try 13.10? Or is it better to install the 3.10 kernel in 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> streulma: it is pre-release so is not ready and officially not stable
<ActionPa1snip> streulma: 13.10 support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<streulma> ok
<alfreddba> MonkeyDust:sorry mmonit
<alfreddba> blazemore: am not getting any error web browser unable to load..am using ubuntu 12.04.. i installed monit its working great..pls guide me..
<gmag> ActionPa1snip,  sry for the delay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976884/
<gmag> oops, that was for blazemore
<blazemore> gmag: And which drive are you trying to mount, do you know? The FAT32 one?
<gmag> blazemore, sda1
<michaelwarbrick> Hi
<blazemore> gmag: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" ?
<michaelwarbrick> I need to copy files from Mac OSX to Ubuntu via external hard-drive
<michaelwarbrick> what file format should I format it with?
<blazemore> michaelwarbrick: the word you want is "filesystem", and the answer is fat32
<michaelwarbrick> blazemore: i have files larger than 4gb
<mudkip908> exFAT?
<blazemore> michaelwarbrick: NTFS then, unless OSX support ext
<michaelwarbrick> yeah  I could format as NTFS
<gmag> blazemore, it takes a long time until it outputs this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976895/
<michaelwarbrick> does NTFS support checksums?
<michaelwarbrick> hmmm
<gmag> blazemore, and /mnt has nothing
<blazemore> gmag: Can you please post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> wrong one sorry gmag
<blazemore> gmag: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" ?
<gmag> I am doing all this stuff as root
<gmag> @blazemore
<blazemore> gmag: No need for sudo then
<blazemore> gmag: Could you pastebin the output of "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" ?
<gmag> blazemore, what am I missing, I just did that
<blazemore> gmag: where?
<gmag> <gmag> blazemore, it takes a long time until it outputs this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976895/
<blazemore> oh sorry
<gmag> blazemore, happens to me all the time
<michaelwarbrick> what's considered the best in terms of performance/reliability file system under ubuntu?
<michaelwarbrick> ext4?
<blazemore> michaelwarbrick: ext4 is recommended yes, and it's the default fs
<blazemore> gmag: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB ?
<blazemore> actually doesn't matter gmag
<gmag> blazemore, I am currently on a live cd
<blazemore> gmag: can you run "fsck /dev/sda1"
<gmag> blazemore, I cant boot without Live cd
<gmag> blazemore, I am running that check
<blazemore> OK I'm going to lunch now
<gmag> blazemore, wait pls
<gmag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976913/
<gmag> it was fast
<michaelwarbrick> blazemore: ah it looks like i can get Ext4 support in both windows and osx
<gmag> :)
<blazemore> gmag: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_Find_ext2_ext3_Backup_SuperBlock
<blazemore> michaelwarbrick: careful, it might be a bit sketchy. I'd bet Linux/OSX support for NTFS is better than Windows support for ext
<gmag> blazemore, ok, thanks. have a nice lunch
<michaelwarbrick> blazemore: it's made my paragon
<michaelwarbrick> all their other file managment thingys work
<michaelwarbrick> i've been using their NTFS one for years
<s7r`> uuubuntuu
<s7r`> i want to use ubuntu as my default operating system
<s7r`> can I ?
<ActionPa2snip> s7r`: yes
<DJones> s7r`: As long as your computer will let it be installed, then yes
<kari> Can somebody light me little bit. I have now fresh xubuntu 12.04 32bit installation. I go to youtube.com and it ask me to download flash player (tho in the background videos are opening normally).
<utfans05> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionPa2snip> kari: which browsers have you tried?
<kari> ActionPa2snip, this is fresh installation. i have only firefox here
<ActionPa2snip> kari: can you please give a pastebin of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swk|spark'
<ActionPa2snip> kari: try other browsers, see how they are affected
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  im pretty sure it doesn't work with anything. gpu is 2002 and desktop 2004  :D i have now nvidia-96 drivers but here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5976961/
<kari> ActionPa2snip, im still wondering how it can show flash videos in the background even i haven't install any?
<ActionPa2snip> kari: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  or is youtube it using now html5? i can install flashplugin-installer but then i dont get any videos :/
<kari> ActionPa2snip, ok wait lets do this your way :) i will now install that installer.
<ActionPa2snip> kari: seems like firefox expects a package, its a 'feature'
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  ok now i have installer. whats next?
<ActionPa2snip> kari: close firefox then reopen it
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  i started firefox from console to get some debug..." ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv"
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  that error comes 154534543 times atleast
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> on ubuntu 10 server , what is rsync called?
<bekks> wasanzy: "rsync".
<wasanzy> same? because I can't find it on my ubuntu 10 server
<ActionPa2snip> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.9-4 (raring), package size 293 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ActionPa2snip> wasanzy: is it installed?
<ezra-s> "dpkg -l | grep rsync"  to see if it's installed or "apt-get cache search rsync" to search for it in the list of available packages
<ActionPa2snip> kari: do the flash video play as expected?
<wasanzy> I thought it came by default
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  no, black window there where it show it.
<ActionPa2snip> wasanzy: maybe not in server, simple to install
<ActionPa2snip> kari: ok, remove the package
<ezra-s> s/apt-get/apt-cache/
<wasanzy> yh bt version 10 i no more  supported so so I can't seem to install from repo
<kari> ActionPa2snip, ok, but what is that error what comes to console all the time when i try to watch video.
<kari> ActionPa2snip, only comes if i start firefox from console
<ActionPa2snip> i see, weird
<bekks> wasanzy: Well, then you dont even have ubuntu.
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  and i have nvidia gpu GeForce4 MX 440
<ezra-s> wasanzy, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/rsync/download
<wasanzy> thank you ezra-s
<ezra-s> there repo is still there
<mandrake-> any way to upgrade from gnome 3.5.4 to 3.6 when using ubuntu 12.04?
<ezra-s> rsync is in the secury updates
<ezra-s> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rsync/rsync_3.0.7-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb more precisely
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  im pretty sure that when we discover what is that channel error: cannot send/recv. we can find solution :)
<istiaque> What is the best video converter for ubuntu?
<Ben64> !best | istiaque
<ubottu> istiaque: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: there isnt a single best, or the others would cease to exist
<ezra-s> istiaque, I would be transcode is
<ezra-s> bet
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: your question is as intelligent as "what is the best colour of the rainbow?"
<ezra-s> Blue!
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: you will get opinions, none are best
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: do you seriously think there is one single best?
<ezra-s> for him there will be
<ezra-s> :)
<kari> istiaque, for my use, this xubuntu is the best. i found nvidia-96 driver packget straight form repository. :)
<ActionPa2snip> ezra-s: yes but user is asking a channel of randoms
<ezra-s> ActionPa2snip, I know, just playing along
<istiaque> Please give some list of video converter in ubuntu?
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: why not try a few, see which you like and use that one as you have evaluated it best for your needs
<ezra-s> istiaque, use the software-center and search it yourself, lazy one!
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27864/best-video-converter
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: again, do you seriously expect there to be a single best video converter?
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: in any OS>
<istiaque> Thank you very much,,ActionPa2snip>
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: can you please answer my question
<ezra-s> ActionPa2snip, your effords to get such a question answered are futile :P
<ActionPa2snip> ezra-s: just trying to make people think...just a little bit
<babinlonston>  how to install mmonit  Monitoring server
<kari> ActionPa2snip,  ok now im installing chromium. lets see
<ActionPa2snip> !info mmonit
<ubottu> Package mmonit does not exist in raring
<ActionPa2snip> ok, let me search the web....
<fidel> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.5-6 (raring), package size 270 kB, installed size 737 kB
<fidel> babinlonston: i guess you mean that package - not mmonit
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: do you mean monit?
<ezra-s> ActionPa2snip, hope your faith does not fade
<istiaque> i think ,,here lot of soft of video converter ,,its my mistake,,and i am new here ,,so i ActionPa2snip> so i think
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: its nothing to do with new
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: its as smart as "what is the best fizzy drink?"
<ActionPa2snip> istiaque: the question is ridiculous. There is no single best
<istiaque> ha ha ha,,
 * ezra-s scratches head, fizzy?
<istiaque> i agree with sir ActionPa2snip>
<ActionPa2snip> ezra-s: carbonated?
<babinlonston> mmonit .. it will Monitor Multiple Host in single one , already i have installed monit in 3 servers now i need to connect those 3 server's to one server which was installed with mmonit
<ezra-s> ohh
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: http://mmonit.com/wiki/Monit/Installation     says its monit
<ezra-s> ActionPa2snip, asturian cider of course!!!
<ActionPa2snip> ezra-s: I dunno, Rubicon mango never fails t satisfy
<ezra-s> specially while you eat roquefort cheese
<babinlonston> fidel: http://mmonit.com  here its and the installation not helps me what mentioned here in this site im using ubuntu 12.04 server
<babinlonston> ActionPa2snip: its http://mmonit.com
<ezra-s> ActionPa2snip, rubicon mango, that sounds like manufactured crap
<ezra-s> :P
<ezra-s> filled with sugar and unhealthy
<fidel> babinlonston: just realized there is mmonit as well. as MMonit is not available via ubuntu-repo - you have to install it manually (most likely) or via a ppa (if that exists for this project)
<kari> ActionPa2snip, interesting... so now i installed first chroium and then again flashplugin and now it crashed. falied to load video....
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: http://mmonit.com   click wiki, how to, Install Monit
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: from the link _you_ gave
<babinlonston> fidel: yes u right how can i go through it
<bekks> babinlonston: I guess you have to actually read the howto ;)
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: http://ludwigkb.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/monitoring-with-munin-and-monit-mmonit.html
<ezra-s> kari, Google Chrome (not chromium) is the only one which comes with flash pre-installed for it and maintained by google
<babinlonston> ActionPa2snip: its not help buddy alreay googled :)
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: I prefer to quack
<kari> ezra-s,  ok thanks. lets see now :) i will install that one
<quackgyver> QUACK!!!!
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo <3
<quackgyver> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
<babinlonston> ActionPa2snip: let me have a look at your link thanks mate
<FloodBot1> quackgyver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quackgyver> QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK !!!!!!
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: from the link you gave I got the link I gave you by navigating the same page you gave
<quackgyver> :)
<ActionPa2snip> babinlonston: so its safe to say, that's how it is installed
<quackgyver> Quack you.
<babinlonston> k
<ezra-s> quackgyver, you got quacked
<quackgyver> No, you got quacked
<quackgyver> by yours truly
<quackgyver> get your facts straight bucko
<quackgyver> get your quacking quacks straight
<ezra-s> oh my, he's on quacksteroids
<ActionPa2snip> or  bad wrap of quack
<babinlonston> ActionPa2snip: its told me to start mmonit using ./bin/mmonit , but the service is not starting then what may be the problem :(
<quackgyver> You know how you can tell when a channel is good?
<DJones> !ot | quackgyver
<ubottu> quackgyver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quackgyver> It's when people play along with the joke. Instead of doing !bot commands to shut you down
<quackgyver> Oh.
 * ezra-s chuckles
<quackgyver> ...nevermind....
<quackgyver> *steps back into the shadows again. the faint echo of a quack rings in your ears*
<blazemore> Would you rather drown a baby or eat all the faces off a litter of puppies?
<ezra-s> ¿¿¿¿¿?????
<bekks> blazemore: Neither nor. You and quackgyver are now on my ignore list. Welcome to the trash can.
<babinlonston> AssertException: Required <License> element not found -- in '/usr/local/mmonit-2.4/conf/server.xml' near line 354 this mean i need to buy the licence ?
<bekks> babinlonston: Thats an assertion, not an error.
<ezra-s> babinlonston, have you tried reading the program documentation before using it?
<babinlonston> yeap
<fidel> and you used the app before?
<kari> ezra-s,  ok  now youtube videos work with chrome own player. This computer is going to go small girl and she wants to play facebook games :) it now wantas get.adobe flash player
<blazemore> kari: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kari> ok, i can install that nonfree version also, but lets see...i think it won't work
<ezra-s> kari, problem with adobe flash is that it is no longer supported under linux so installing it manually will probably have you with outdated version, so your best bet imo is to use Google Chrome
<ezra-s> someone may correct me on this
<kari> ezra-s,  i think you are right.
<moldy> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<moldy> trying to update 10.04 to 12.04. /var/lib/dpkg/status apparently contains several corruptions, e.g. dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 54558 package 'libgnome2-0'  duplicate value for `Package' field
<moldy> how do i fix this?
<ezra-s> moldy, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<ShapeShifter499> I have this odd issue, I have two similar hotspot devices, known as the Overdrive and Overdrive Pro. The latter being a smaller brother of the two devices. Anyways they seem to use the same USB id codes when connected to my ubuntu system and therefor the two tethered connections are treated as one although there should be two. How do I fix this?
<moldy> ezra-s: yep. all the standard ways fail because the status file is corrupted
<ezra-s> I have no experience with that upgrade, didn't even know it could be done, although it may make sense since it is lts 2 lts
<moldy> ezra-s: i.e. apt-get -f install, apt-get autoclean, etc.
<Guest22339> why does firefox not use libnotify other than it not linking driectly to downloads folder after a download being completed
<philinux> ezra-s:  Flash version here is 11.2.202.297 and still getting security updates
<kari> ezra-s,  where i can set autologin on in this xubuntu  .config/xfce?
<philinux> ezra-s: using firefox
<ezra-s> moldy, my best bet would be to go to /var/lib/dpkg/status and see that line, maybe remove it, making a backup of course
<ezra-s> wild speculation
<ezra-s> philinux, installed from .deb package from the distro?
<cutie> ActionParsnip: moldy could use your dropbox apt-fixing script
<philinux> ezra-s: yes
<moldy> ezra-s: yeah, i fixed the corruptions manually now, seems to work
<ezra-s> philinux, thanks for letting us know , will check that when I get home :)
<babinlonston> Hi
<ezra-s> moldy, lucky bastage :)
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone have any ideas on my issue?
<moldy> next problem: http://pastebin.com/XTduWVcE apt-get -f install doesn't help
<babinlonston> I want to contact my office persons though local network and it want to be only local messenger .. i tried gnome2ip messenger and its not working properly it have some dependency problem, Any one have local ip mesesenger  ?
<ezra-s> ShapeShifter499, I have no idea, if they are different devices they should be treated as such, same id would imply a hw manufacturing error, afaik, I bet they have different MAC Address, so here is my super wild scpeculation without even looking, there could be some kind of automatic bonding there? (feeling wild today)
<Guest22339> why does firefox not use libnotify other than it not linking driectly to downloads folder after a download being completed o also cant seem to find any way to implament it
<Fieldy> babinlonston: set up a jabber server and use something that can talk jabber, like pidgin. you can compile it to only support jabber if you wish.
<ShapeShifter499> ezra-s, if this is true would I have doubled speeds?
<babinlonston> Fieldy: will it work around my local network ?
<philinux> ezra-s: quote "First of all, Adobe will start enforcing this new policy only after Flash Player 11.2 is officially released. Then, after that, it will continue providing security updates for five years for non-Pepper versions of their software.
<ShapeShifter499> ezra-s, one alone gives me around 500kb/s to 1mb/s
<ezra-s> ShapeShifter499, no idea really
<ezra-s> ShapeShifter499, sorry
<philinux> ezra-s: from here. good explanation. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/flash-linux-future.html
<ezra-s> philinux, there it is.. thanks for sharing it man!, I knew I had read something about it but I didn't remember it perfectly
<ezra-s> kari, see what philinux has shared
<kari> ezra-s,  thank you :)
<ezra-s> basically if something somewhere requires flash over 11.2 you are screwed :P
<ezra-s> don't know if chrome will go further
<Fieldy> no big loss
 * ezra-s reading article
<GrubInitram> !trisquel
<bekks> ezra-s: chrome is at 11.7 already...
<GrubInitram> Can somebody help me with grub + initram although I use Trisquel?
<GrubInitram> Can somebody help me with grub + initram + cryptsetup although I use Trisquel?
<bekks> GrubInitram: Whats trisquel?
<DJones> GrubInitram: This channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases
<GrubInitram> Oh, ok
<GrubInitram> Trisquel is a free distribution based on Ubuntu
<georoot> hi can someone tell me how to compile a c application to plain .bin in ubuntu??
<bekks> GrubInitram: And its not an official release, so it isnt supported in gere.
<bekks> *here
<ezra-s> the article gets funny at the near bottom
<GrubInitram> I guessed, but my question is regarding a common package. Doesn't that count?
<GrubInitram> :D?
<georoot> hi can someone tell me how to compile a c application to plain .bin in ubuntu??
<fidel> !repeat
<DJones> GrubInitram: I'm afraid not, we don't support other variants because we don't know what changes they dev's could have made
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<moldy> georoot: nothing ubuntu specific about it. use gcc.
<georoot> tell me syantax in gcc please..
<ikonia> syntax ?
<ikonia> for what
<GrubInitram> That's an odd question
<hayer> He wants to compile a .c -> .bin
<moldy> georoot: which application is it?
<Spec-Chum> geowhat are you trying to do?
<Spec-Chum> whoops
<Spec-Chum> georoot: ^^
<OerHeks> GrubInitram, /join #trisquel
<georoot> simple application for a school
<moldy> georoot: if you just have one c file, iirc you can do "cc foo.c"
<hayer> gcc -o test.bin test.c
<bekks> GrubInitram: No, it doesnt count. We dont know whats different in trisquel. Please refer to the trisquel support.
<GrubInitram> Ok
<georoot> thanks hayer
<GrubInitram> I see that you are busy with many questions
<moldy> georoot: that will create a file a.out. or you can use the -o switch as mentioned by hayer.
<GrubInitram> I'll leave you alone
<moldy> how do i fix unmet dependencies if apt-get -f doesn't do it?
<GrubInitram> moldy: you could try installing aptitude: "sudo apt-get install aptitude" and then run it: "sudo aptitude" or you can try synaptics
<OerHeks> Carefull with Aptitude on a 64 bit system.
<OerHeks> moldy what errors do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<moldy> GrubInitram: http://pastebin.com/XTduWVcE
<moldy> GrubInitram: hm, thanks. i thought apt-get was the currently recommended package manager, but i guess i was mistaken about that?
<GrubInitram> moldy: No don't listen to me
<GrubInitram> I am a power user, not developer or anything
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<kari> i just noticed, that if i want to shutdown this xubuntu it will hang :D  should i try to add acpi=off to kernel parameters?
<moldy> well, at least aptitiute seems to do some more calculation, i will see how it ends up...
<GrubInitram> Good luck
<moldy> thank you :)
<GrubInitram> moldy: by the way, aptitude can give you several solutions
<mudkip908> kari: add acpi_osi="Windows 2006
<moldy> unfortunately, aptitude doesn't offer a solution either :(
<mudkip908> kari: acpi_osi="Windows 2006"
<GrubInitram> moldy: if you just run 'sudo aptitude' it displays a window in terminal. you can look for packages pressing l key
<GrubInitram> oh, sad
<GrubInitram> Do you have some kind of special ppa or repository
<GrubInitram> ?
<kari> mudkip908,  why "windows 2006" ???
<moldy> GrubInitram: i had a few before the release-upgrade
<Capprentice> Which channel I might get to chit chat on anything ? This seems a ubuntu only channel :P
<mudkip908> kari: because it's a value that works on many computers. you can also try "Windows 2001" and "Windows 2001.1"
<Pici> Capprentice: #ubuntu-offtopic is our non-support channel.
<DJones> !alis | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<GrubInitram> Ooohhh, you are doing  release-upgrade
<GrubInitram> Well, that is always a pain for me.
<moldy> yep :-/
<GrubInitram> I think that you should ask the experts around here
<GrubInitram> By the way, I am not an Ubuntu user. Apparently, I cannot ask questions, but I can help people! HAHAHA
<GrubInitram> Isn't that ironic?
<GrubInitram> Well, see you, moldy
<GrubInitram> I have to see how to solve my own trouble
<kari> mudkip908,  thanks i will test those :)
<OWDH> ikonia bruda ola
<ikonia> OWDH: hello
<OWDH> Ongavezir Da Holyness köszönt titeket
<ikonia> OWDH: please talk in English in this channel
<OWDH> Hello Matthew
<Capprentice> @Ikokia : You are alive !!?????? !!! :P
<ikonia> Capprentice: ?
<Capprentice> You are the one who get on my nerves. You are the expert I alwys were taking advice 7 months ago :P
<ikonia> Capprentice: apologies, I don't remember you
<OWDH> :D
<Capprentice> No need. Its gr8 to see u again :P
<^2fC> hi yall :D
<OWDH> And do you remember me, ikonia bro?
<ikonia> guys can we get back to Ubuntu discussion please
<Capprentice> sure :)
<ikonia> thanks
<Capprentice> Oh man ! no one asking questions today. How borring ! I though I would spend some time watching peoples asking questions....Leaving now..
<Aut0Exec> hi
<Aut0Exec> anyone here?
<Capprentice> Oh hello !?
<Capprentice> yes
<Aut0Exec> :)
<Capprentice> Im
<Aut0Exec> i have a quick and easy question
<Capprentice> yes ! must not be joke.
<Capprentice> go on :P
<Aut0Exec> if i install ubuntu "inside of windows" how much of a performance difference is there?
<blazemore> Aut0Exec: Do you mean with Wubi?
<Aut0Exec> vs installing from stratch
<Aut0Exec> yeah
<Aut0Exec> with wubi
<ikonia> Aut0Exec: shouldn't notice anything
<Aut0Exec> hmmm
<Capprentice> ?? with Wubi yes.
<blazemore> Aut0Exec: I noticed the difference
<ikonia> Aut0Exec: file system differences are the only real differences, the rest should be native
<blazemore> Aut0Exec: I always recommend a real installation, wubi causes more problems than it solved
<Capprentice> Me too. I think the allowable disk size is 30 GB
<Capprentice> thats a limit
<Aut0Exec> ok
<k1l_> Aut0Exec: dont use wubi. wubi is a performance loss since its inside a container on windows and not native
<Capprentice> Install along side windows. Use windows bootloader. Use EasyBCD to create entries for ubuntu.
<Capprentice> or may be GRUB.
<Capprentice>  :P
<ShapeShifter499> philinux, about that flash post your shared.... W.I.N.E. can always run that flash player within a windows firefox. Problem solved
<ikonia> depending on wine is a bad idea
<ShapeShifter499> *you shared
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia, why?
<OWDH> Hozsanna
<Capprentice> Any one used Shockwave player on Wine ? many of the flash games runs on Shockwave player. Have anyone tested wine for that ? Or Unity web player ?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: because it's a moving target
<Aut0Exec> k1l_: thanks for that... thats kinda what i thought
<ikonia> OWDH: please stop
<OWDH> Right
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia, how is it a moving target?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: support for components varies from week to week,something that works this week, may fail next week, or require an update to a version that's not available/compatible with the current OS
<ikonia> hence "moving target" and hence "dependable" solution
<Capprentice> Anyone knows if Unity beta is launahced for Ubuntu or not ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: unity beta ?
<Capprentice> Unity Web Player. The dev team was proposing to launch the Unity Gaming platform for Linux distros too. SO I thought may be it is available now ...
<ikonia> Capprentice: where is the info on this ?
<Capprentice> On youtube :P
<Capprentice> I can fetch you the link if you want.
<ikonia> Capprentice: where ? I'm not aware of the unity development team making such announcements on youtube
<Capprentice> Ok wait. I have watched that video 3-4 months ago.
<Capprentice> Let me check If i find that.
<Capprentice> now.
<wasanzy> my home directory has become Read-Only file system, even when I tried changing it like chmod -R 777 /home/name am getting permission denied
<TJ-> Capprentice: Yes; is this what you're wanting? http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/
<wasanzy> what could be wrong?
<ikonia> wasanzy: normally a failure / corruption in the file system drops it into read-only mode
<TJ-> wasanzy: Likely that the file-system itself has been mounted read-only due to a problem. Check "mount | grep home"
<wasanzy> TJ:, no output
<wasanzy> ikonia: then wat can I do?
<TJ-> wasanzy: OK, so /home is in the rootfs then. So "mount | grep ' / '  "
<Capprentice> TJ- Yep that is the thing :D
<ikonia> wasanzy: chances are if you reboot, it will do an fsck on reboot (take some time) and fix itself
<ikonia> wasanzy: or you could manually do it from a livecd
<Capprentice> ikonia: http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/desktop
<wasanzy> is a remote ubuntu server so I don't have physicall access
<felon> can anyone help me get my display working right.  i cant choose any 16:9 resolution, with kernel drivers on 12.04 my options are only 4:3 .....ive tried every  propritory driver there is and yes the beta 304. nvidia driver gave me the best options out all the drivers, and even tho i had 16:9 in the resolution list with nvidia beta 304. driver, it wouldnt let me do it ...
<Capprentice> @ TJ- Where is the preview download link ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: ah, so not ubuntu's unity desktop,
<wasanzy> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ikonia> wasanzy: ok, so you have two choices
<Capprentice> ikonia: no :)
<ikonia> wasanzy: 1.) reboot and see if it autofsck's / fixes it
<ikonia> wasanzy: 2.) talk to remote hands and ask them to boot it from a remote media
<wasanzy> ikonia: ok
<wasanzy> thank you all
<OWDH> not at all bro
<felon> aint there more more drivers i can pick from ?
<TJ-> Capprentice: "v4.2: Linux: Implement headless player; this will not require Xlib (requires Unity Pro)." see "Linux, Mac, and Mecanim" at http://blogs.unity3d.com/2013/07/22/unity-4-2-has-arrived/
<Guest67532> why doesnt firefox use ubuntu's default notification system?
<Guest10124> hey guys i want ask how i upgrade ubuntu 12.4 to 13.4  with next windows
<Guest10124> please help me ful
<Guest67532> why doesnt firefox use ubuntu's default notification system?
<TJ-> Capprentice: I think this answers your question with a "No".  "We don’t currently have any plans to ship a web player for Linux, but we encourage you to export your game to Native Client, which Linux users can take full advantage of."   http://blogs.unity3d.com/2012/11/22/linux-publishing-in-unity-4-0/
<santanu> hi there!
<ActionPa1snip> Guest67532: you will need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<santanu> having loads of issues with Intel e1000e network card since morning
<TJ-> santanu: Any clues in the kern.log ?
<Guest10124> thank you Guest67532 i do this know
<santanu> I'm on 12.04
<OWDH> Great
<OWDH> I'm on 10.04
<OWDH> LTS
<kari> im back again :D i have tried acpi=off, "acpi=force apm=power_off" and my motherboard bios that acpi is disabled, because if i put it on my computer starts to be very slow and mouse pointer is moving only every second or so.
<santanu> it's listed by lspci and lshw list the card
<MonkeyDust> OWDH  desktop or server?
<OWDH> Desktop and server
<DJones> OWDH: Be aware that 10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<santanu> I'm on 12.04 server
<OWDH> But the hardware old... 2GB RAM and 3GHz P4 CPU
<Guest10124> what you problem
<Capprentice> TJ- Thats bad.
<Guest10124> give me you qeus
<santanu> "ifup eth0" repprtes: "ERROR while getting interface flags: NO such device"
<DJones> OWDH: I have 12.04 running on weaker hardware than that
<kari> restart works perfectly tho :)
<OWDH> Tx DJones bro
<ActionPa1snip> OWDH: lucid is EOL on desktop
<neko> hi
<OWDH> ola neko bro
<OWDH> Shalom!
<TJ-> OWDH: I'm running 13.04 on the same hardware as a gateway router and file-server with 10 NICs, 2x RAID 1 arrays, and 2x xDSL modems - it idles most of the time. I'm just upgrading it to 13.10 so I can install apache 2.4 with HTTPS PFC (perfect forward secrecy)
<neko> i have a folder with thousand of millions of files that i need to delete
<neko> no success with either rm *
<neko> nor find -delete
<neko> someone have an idea ?
<TJ-> neko: Literally, millions? what file-system is it on?
<kari> ok i try to reboot again...
<neko> i cannot now how much files are in it
<Guest10124> I have 12.04 running on weaker hardware than that  My reply
<neko> ls die because it have not enough ram
<Guest10124> Vanilla] Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is a good version of Ubuntu, but it needs a lot of horsepower, that is not available in aging computers.
<Guest10124> But the computer would do well with 12.04 and a lighter desktop environment. I suggest that you download the iso files and test them from a CD or USB drive (boot a live session without installing it). And when you see how it works, decide what to install.
<Guest10124> Xubuntu with the light desktop environment XFCE
<Guest10124> Lubuntu with the ultra-light desktop environment LXDE
<FloodBot1> Guest10124: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<santanu> neko: ls | wc -l
<neko> it die
<neko> i suppose it is ext3 filesystem
<jan1337z> Question: I have a (given) ubuntu Image on VirtualBox that is installed with GUI … I assume that displaying the GUI in takes resources. How can I disable the GUI so that is only runs in terminal mode so that it takes less resources?
<TJ-> santanu: That's not a good idea! That'll block the f/s whilst it iterates if all the files are in the top directory
<neko> TJ- : indeed
<neko> never got in such a situation
<TJ-> neko: Is it a temporary directory, or the remains of an installation of some specific application?
<santanu> TJ: that's true!
<neko> it is a sessions folder from php
<neko> that goes crazy
<neko> keeping on create sessions files for months
<soman1> Xubuntu 12.04 Elements of the panel (time, language and fast launch) are not displayed. Is any ways to fix it?
<TJ-> neko: I suspect what you need to do is remount the file-system with "data=writeback" option *only whilst deleting* to prevent the use of the journal log. Make sure the PC is protected by a UPS or battery first though, since if power goes out it could make a serious mess of the file-system.
<neko> wow  it is in fact a virtualized server
<neko> i have no physical access to it
<TJ-> neko: OK, read up on "data-writeback" then so you understand it
<TJ-> neko: If it is a VPS then I'd guess it is in a UPS-protected data centre
<neko> ok
<santanu> does anyone here with some network-configuration knowledge?
<santanu> I can't bring up my eth0 (or eth1)
<TJ-> neko: The slowness is caused by every deleting being written to the file-system journal log rather than direct changes to the directory inode, and then having to be committed separately.
<santanu> it's an Intel e10003 on-board card
<kari> can someone point out for me some manual. i can try to figure this out also. i have tryed to google, but i can't find good solution. i can hear that HDD shutdowns, but still its halted
<neko> TJ- : in fact my problem is not that it is slow, it is that commands to delete files keep on dying
<santanu> *intel e1000e
<kari> other words, when i press shutdown it hangs.
<neko> TJ- : well find . -delete seems to not dying right now
<TJ-> santanu: what does this show? "lspci -nn | egrep -i 'Ethernet'  "
<neko> will wait, if i have not success with this will try to mount it without the data-writeback
<neko> TJ- : thanks for the informations
<GothPaw> so I have a load to black screen issue that I tried "nomodeset" however it did not work but it did lead me to an error -->  xinit: unable to connect to X server: Resource temporarily unavailable. Please note that this did  not happen before installing kubuntu-desktop for my wife sine she doesn't like Unity (13.04). Any suggestions?
<santanu> TJ: 00:19:0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:153b] (rev 04)
<TJ-> neko: Run the command from 'screen'. Whilst it is running, press Ctrl+A then C to create a new shell, and in that shell run "top" and see if the 'find' process is busy. To switch back to the 'find' window press Ctrl+A then N. After the commands have stopped, do Ctrl+A then \  to exit the screen sessions.
<OWDH> Hosanna for you
<neko> TJ- : it seems to work as "df" show that files are into deleting
<TJ-> neko: Go make a cup of coffee come back later :D
<santanu> TJ- : 00:19:0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:153b] (rev 04)
<TJ-> neko: I'm running a ddrescue of a 500GiB drive and so far it's taken 4 days.... I've had lots of coffee so far waiting for it :)
<TJ-> santanu: OK, so that's the e1000e driver.
<neko> TJ- : :) i hope it will not need as much time
<neko> TJ- : i try to stop coffee
<TJ-> santanu: You've confirmed the driver has loaded correctly by inspecting dmseg/kern.log ?
<Capprentice> TJ- 4 days non stop ?!
<TJ-> neko: I was doing tea but got fed up!
<mohitS> Hey guys, does anybody know what's the command (key combination) assigned to the power key in Ubuntu(linux).i.e. what happens in background when we press powerkey on our desktop/laptop having linux installed?
<TJ-> Capprentice: Yes... got it sat next to me on a specially configured 'caddy' machine I use for this stuff; it's got about 25GiB of damaged sectors through physical shock. So far its recovered 450GiB
<santanu> TJ- : "dmesg| grep e1000" reports it does
<TJ-> santanu: OK, so your issue with the interfaces not coming up is more likely down to what they are physically connected to possibly?
<TJ-> santanu: Have you verified the ethernet cables are OK, that the hosts/switches on the other end are fine? When a cable is plugged in does the kern.log show the interface link being detected?
<mustmodify_> I'm trying to grep through Rails logs. Is there a way I can say " and stop and the first blank line" instead of using -A7 etc which will sometimes include the next log entry and sometimes not include the entire current entry?
<mustmodify_> with grep
<mustmodify_> sorry I must have edited that out :)
<TJ-> santanu: You should see something like "e1000: eth6 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX"
<santanu> TJ- : I think I sould mention: I swaped the HDD from a machine with a realtek card on it
<TJ-> santanu: OK, I think I know your issue! Listen closely :)
<mohitS> anyone guys?
<OWDH> mohits bro ola
<mohitS> ola OWDH
<TJ-> santanu: To ensure NIC interfaces get the same name, udev keeps a note of the first time an  NIC is seen and associated a name to its MAC address. It keeps that info in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. My bet is that the Intel interfaces are there but with higher numbers. If you want to get the original interface numbers you'll need to either edit that file, or delete the custom lines in it, and let udev rediscover the new interfaces and assign numbers f
<TJ-> rom 0 again
<mohitS> I was having a small query related to the commands assingned to the buttons in linux system
<santanu> TJ- : just FYI..... I traied editing 70-persistent-net.rules with the new MAC address, that didn;t work at all
<mohitS> what is the command (key combination) assigned to the powerbutton on linux machine. I'm trying to automate some small things using it
<OWDH> right
<mohitS> appreciate any help
<blazemore> the power button as in... the button that turns on/off the PC, mohitS ?
<mohitS> yes
<TJ-> santanu: So delete/comment out all the existing rules in there and try again. You should be able to unload the e1000e module, restart udev, and reload e1000e
<blazemore> That button is special t's not like a keyboard button
<santanu> TJ- : If I reboot the machine with 70-persistent-net.rules removed, it doesn't cretae the file autometically
<blazemore> It sends some sort of ACPI command
<mohitS> on pressing which you get the options (reboot/shutodn/restart/suspend/cancel)
<mohitS> @blazemore In any way can we simulate the same things using terminal
<TJ-> santanu: You should only need to comment out/delete the custom rules. I would have thought though that udev just recreates that file if it is missing.
<blazemore> mohitS: yes, the "reboot" and "shutdown" commands
<TJ-> santanu: When you run "ifconfig | grep eth" what do you get?
<santanu> TJ- : let me try again
<mohitS> @blazemore: those command will actually take respective  action reboot/shutdown
<blazemore> mohitS: Yes that's right
<mohitS> what I want is just send the power button interrupt, no
<mohitS> action, as pressing power button just the popup comes
<mohitS> nothing happens until we select the options...
<blazemore> oh that's kind of technical mohitS ... start here maybe http://linuxgazette.net/106/pramode.html
<Capprentice> mohitS, On my Ubuntu machine it just shutsdown the pc without any warning or anything :P
<mohitS> @blazemore: thnx dude, will check it out surely
<blazemore> mohitS: I guess you could start weith "tail -F /proc/acpi/event" and press the button
<mohitS> @Capprentice: that may be because of setting that you have opted
<TJ-> santanu: you ought to see something like this in dmesg/kern.log when the module loads: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977342/
<mohitS> not able to read the /proc/acpi/event that might be a service, running continuously
<meowsus> I've noticed that, on occasion, Unity will just freeze after being opened making my desktop unusable. When I switch over to TTY1 and run `top` I see Compiz is blasting forward with 100% of my CPU. I'm wondering what is happening, but there are no logs associated with compiz that I can find. Can anyone help me figure out how to debug something like this, seemingly without logfiles?
<kari> hello again. i have new information :). if i press main switch to power off it works (i think even too fast almost like "init 0") but i choose power off button from menu it will hang. Does that help anybody to solve this?
<santanu> TJ- : I don't see that in my dmesg at all
<santanu> TJ- : what am I missing?
<ActionPa1snip> kari: try:  sudo shutdown -h now    to shutdown
<TJ-> santanu: Well, your module is e1000e not e1000 so you might need to adjust the regular expression
<philinux> meowsus: look in the xorg log files in your home
<mohitS> @kari: init 0, shutdown -h now, shutdown -h 0, poweroff are almost used for same purpose, with some diff of what steps they take to poweroff your sys
<meowsus> philinux: Word, checking...
<kari> ActionPa1snip, i tried that already and it hangs. /etc/default/halt has HALT=poweroff line...
<santanu> TJ- : I simply tried "dmesg | grep -i e1000" - that should catch the rest
<philinux> meowsus: I meant xsession errors soz
<TJ-> santanu: Well then I'd read dmesg/kern.log line-by-line to ensure the driver is loading!
<santanu> TJ- :  I also get "missing $INTERFACE" if I try: "/lib/udev/write_net_rules all_interfaces"
<kari> ActionPa1snip,  only way to shutdown computer is to press now straight that power switch. it doesn't even wait that splash screen :D its fast!!
<TJ-> santanu: You set INTERFACE before calling it I assume?
<kari> ActionPa1snip, and i think it will harm my hdd if it does it like that
<ActionPa1snip> kari: how? its a graceful shutdown...
<santanu> TJ- : what about "lsmod"? It lists the module there
<TJ-> santanu: Does it report e1000e ?
<kanyl> What's a good place to put stuff that shared between users? Putting something in my home and chmodding it seems ugly, is there a standard path where shared files usually go?
<kari> ActionPa1snip,  i don't know. i have acpi disabled from bios (because it doesn't work so well my computer starts to lag with it)
<meowsus> philinux: Sweet, thanks man. I'm seeing some stuff in here, for sure!
<mohitS> @kari init 0 is the exactly the same, the way you select shutdown from the gear icon
<TJ-> santanu: Thing is, the module will report what it is doing and that should be in the system logs. If it isn't then either the syslog daemon is faulty or else the module is stuck.
<santanu> TJ- : I did "modprobe e1000e" first
<kari> mohitS,  ok...hmmm
<philinux> meowsus: I also check /var/log/xorg.0/
<philinux> meowsus: I also check /var/log/xorg.0.log
<kari> mohitS, well can we look to some log file or? to figure this out...i don't like to guess :)
<DanDuncombe> I ran the command:    sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     and now the mouse won't move. I am using the latest Kubuntu. Help?
<mohitS> @kari you can have a look at kernel logs in /var/log/kern.log
<TJ-> santanu: Which version of Ubuntu is this on? It may be the module doesn't have an alias for your device
<OxONexus> t
<santanu> TJ- : 12.04
<mustmodify_> I have grepped a log for a username. Now I want to say "now get rid of \n\nProcessing and all lines that follow it up to but excluding \n---" ... any thoughts?
<TJ-> santanu: Hmmm, this might be the issue. Try this: "sudo lspci -nnvv -d 8086:153b" and tell us what the kernel driver lines show
<mohitS> there you can check where your system is getting problem, or just enable kernel logs by doing echo 10 > /proc/sys/kernel/printk
<TJ-> santanu: Then check if the kernel module has the alias by doing "modinfo e1000e | grep -i 153B"
<kari> mohitS, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5977383/
<kari> ActionPa1snip,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5977383/
<TJ-> santanu: On 12.04 you can install a backported (newer) kernel to get the hardware driver support you need without a full release upgrade. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<santanu> TJ- : "modinfo e1000e | grep -i 153B" doesn't return anything at all. "modinfo e1000e" does a lot though
<kari> 12 13:57:52 ubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20110623/tbxfroot-219)
<TJ-> santanu: If you get nothing from the grep then that answers your issue. The 12.04 kernel doesn't have support for the hardware in the e1000e driver. So you need to install a more recent kernel. See that link I just posted for how to go about that
<TJ-> santanu: If the OS has some other form of networking you can do a simple "sudo apt-get install linux-current-$FLAVOUR"; otherwise, you'll need to manually download the correct .deb packages from the archive using a networked PC and copy them over using a USB stick and then use "sudo dpkg -i ..." to install them
<kari> ActionPa1snip,  ok boys i will settle for main power switch. Its enough for me :) thank you for helping
<santanu> TJ- : do you have the url for the download nandy?
<santanu> TJ- : *handy, I mean
<jnhghy> is there a way to count all the words from all the files in a directory that has subdirectories? the command should be recursively. is there such a command?
<blazemore> jnhghy: "find directory -type f | xargs wc | awk '{total = total + $1}END{print total}'
<blazemore> jnhghy: Ignore the first quotation mark there
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: nice
<TJ-> santanu: This script will dig out the current package names used by the virtual package for generic kernel.  $ apt-cache show linux-current-generic | awk '$1~/Depends/{gsub(/,/, "", $2); printf "%s\n%s\n", $2, $3}' | while read pkg; do apt-cache show $pkg | egrep '^Depends'; done
<jnhghy> blazemore: worked like a charm, thank you
<TJ-> santanu: You can get the packages manually from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: Thanks :)
<kanyl> What's a good place for a shared directory? Is /var ok? should I create it in the root instead?
<kanyl> (Shared between local users)
<blazemore> kanyl: Up to you but I use /var
<blazemore> kanyl: eg "/var/remote", "/var/music" etc
<kanyl> ok
<TJ-> kanyl: I use /home/all/
<Aniruddha_Daichi> Hello everyone, Aniruddha_Daichihere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<TJ-> kanyl: I've a group "users" which all user accounts are in, and /home/all is owned by root:users with u+rwx,g+rwx,o+rx
<OerHeks> Aniruddha_Daichi, do not DDoS yourself, as it is not supported here.
<detch_> i have  a bad internet connection . i installed lamp on my laptop . i will install ubuntu 13.04 could i copy lamp folders on cd and copy it instead of downloading it again ?
<santanu> TJ- : If I run the script, I get "E: No package found" as the first line
<kanyl> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> santanu: OK, sounds like the apt cache is out of date; I'll pastebin you the result from a 12.04 here
<santanu> TJ- : and "Depends: linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic" as 2nd line
<TJ-> santanu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977470/
<John___> Hello?
<santanu> TJ- : I'm running 3.2.0-51 at the moment
<Dozy> John___:  hello?
<John___> I need some help, I just used Wubi to install Ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> santanu: So you'll need 3.8 to get the support you want. I checked - it has it
<Dozy> whats the issue John___?
<John___> (on an external drive, with my main OS on an internal)
<John___> And when it boots
<John___> It goes to GNU Grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3.9
<santanu> TJ- : noe I get the same output as ur; I had a typo in my first try
<John___> And displays grub>
<TJ-> santanu: :)
<John___> and some other text
<santanu> TJ- : *now
<Dozy> you installed ubuntu onto an externel hard drive with wubi?
<John___> Yes
<TJ-> santanu: I think that'll sort out your issue, let me know if it doesn't
<Dozy> but from my understanding of wubi it runs ubuntu as a program
<John___> Oh it does?
<John___> It dual boots it
<TJ-> santanu: Now, I have to rebuild the LVMs on a 500GiB drive that ddrescue has just recovered 450GiB of. I could be some time!
<John___> I thought anyway
<John___> Ill boot to my normal OS now I guess and see if I can find it... (im running Windows XP)
<Dozy> ok
<John___> It does come up with a bootloader though...;
<John___> Ubuntu or Windows XP Professional
<santanu> TJ- : Thanks for yout help. now I need to find out an USB stick
<TJ-> santanu: Or CD
<Dozy> John___:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Dozy> what happens when you go onto wubi?
<Dozy> onto Ubuntu*
<John___> Throws me to Grub
<John___> Also this was my first Linux install ever
<John___> So im a noob xD
<Dozy> what does the GRUB tell you?
<detch_>  i have  a bad internet connection . i installed lamp on my laptop . i will install ubuntu 13.04 could i copy lamp folders on cd and copy it instead of downloading it again ?
<John___> It just says
<John___> Grub 1.99
<John___> This is a BASH text prompt thing
<Dozy> thats all?
<John___> and grub>
<Dozy> ohhh
<Dozy> so you get   Grub>_
<John___> yes
<Dozy> and you can type
<John___> Yes!
<John___> So did I scew something up?
<Dozy> nah John___ thats not your fault
<Dozy> ok did you get the 64bit or the 32bit?
<John___> 32
<psychofart> i am not trying to turn you away from God
<John___> So is there any quickfix?
<Dozy> trying to figure out what kernel version came with that ubuntu
<Dozy> I know the quick fix but idk what kernel is pre packed into ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<John___> ah
<John___> LOL
<John___> my external hard drive wasnt plugged in
<John___> lemme try it now
<Dozy> lmao!
<Dozy> well John___?
<John___> shutting down xp as we speak
<Dozy> =o
<John___> alright rebooting
<Dozy> I think you should move from xp to ubuntu :3
<John___> I plan on it :3
<John___> Especially since steam is forUbuntu now
<John___> And I <3 steam
<Dozy>  ^_^
<John___> alright im in the windows boot chooser
<John___> D:
<John___> No luck :(
<John___> hmm
<John___> is it a problem that my External is formatted to NTFS?
<John___> All my drives are NTFS except for my USB
<John___> Theese are my disks: (memdisk) (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)(hd1)
<MonkeyDust> John___  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<Dozy> hemm..
<Dozy> ok you are in grup now right John___?
<John___> yes
<borlax> Domestic abuse of the enter key. lol
<Dozy> ok type
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-
<Dozy> then type 3 and hit tab
<Dozy> does the tab add more infomation?
<John___> es
<Dozy> so what came up?
<John___> it added a / and wubildr.exe
<John___> *.cfg
<Dozy> thats not what i'm looking for
<John___> shall I hit enter?
<Dozy> no
<John___> KK
<Dozy> change the 3 to 3.
<Dozy> and then hit tab
<Dozy> did it add more?
<John___> the 3 to 3?
<Dozy> the 3 to 3.
<Dozy> see the .
<Dozy> the ..
<John___> ah
<Dozy> yep
<Dozy> add a 3 .
<FloodBot1> Dozy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dozy> 3.*
<John___> same thing still
<Dozy> floodbots ready to kill me at this stage lol
<John___> lol
<Dozy> ok type out whats after grub>
<John___> linux /boot/vmlinuz- 3,/wubildr.cfg
<John___> replace the comma with punctation
<John___> that was mistypo
<John___> and when i hit enter it says file not found
<Dozy> hemm..
<John___> also
<John___> it appears its not picking up my external drive
<Dozy> ok we will go about this another way
<John___> it says i have memdisk, hd1 hd1msdos and hd2 (my flash drive)
<aFeijo> hey folks, I need to create an user named "adm", but system doesnt let me :) "useradd: group adm exists"
<Dozy> John___: is hd2 your external hdd?
<soy_el_pulpo> aFeijo: you need to assign it a different group
<blazemore> aFeijo: "useradd" also attempts to create a group with the same name as the user, but in ths case that group already exists
<John___> .no its my flash drive
<soy_el_pulpo> aFeijo: in "adduser" if no group is specified, will create a group with the same name
<Dozy> what one is the external
<John___> because when i take it out it disappears
<aFeijo> ah, worked with extra param, -g users
<John___> IDK
<aFeijo> thanks guys!
<John___> both hd1 and hd1msdos1 say unkown file format
<Dozy> gonna go for hd1
<John___> kk
<John___> well
<Dozy> does this work for you
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic  root=/dev/hd1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro
<Dozy> type that into your grub> prompt
<John___> file not found
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic
<Dozy> now?
<John___> file not found;
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6 then hit tab
<Dozy> does it auto fill?
<John___> nothing appears
<Dozy> ok then 1 sec
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<Dozy> try that
<Dozy> sigh this may take a while...
<Dozy> Hay Ubuntu IRC what kernel version does ubuntu 12.04 32bit come with??
<Dozy> anyone?
<ActionPa1snip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.45 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ActionPa1snip> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.51.61 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<blazemore> How can I do something like "for line in `cat file`; do echo "foo" > $line; done"
<blazemore> Will that work?
<Dozy> ojkJohn___
<John___> well
<mohamed> hi
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: I dont think so, what are you wanting to do?
<John___> No luck with 3.0.0 generic
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: unless its a list of files to put the word 'foo' into
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2. hit tab
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: list of strings, want to curl http://foobar/string and save as filename "string"
<Dozy> sorry I was stupid and could not find the right kernel version
<blazemore> obviously different string for each line
<John___> np
<Dozy> but the awesome IRC helped
<Dozy> so try that last one I gave you
<Dozy> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2. hit tab
<TJ-> blazemore: "sed -i 's/^\(.*\)$/foo/' $FILE"
<nicksloan> supervisor looks like it is trying to start itself once it has been installed. The init scripts are really bad, and I've provided my own upstart script for it, so I'd prefer it not start itself until my puppet provisioner has had a chance to add the upstart scripts. Is there a good way to prevent this startup upon installation?
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: so its a fle list to download from the web?
<Dozy> I got study to get back to =/
<John___> nothing...
<John___> :/
<Dozy> huh?
<Dozy> =/
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: Sort of, I fixed t now
<Dozy> I do need to get back to stdy So I don't have time to help you atm
<John___> :/
<John___> Can anyone else help? D:
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: I remembered that, by default, wget will call each file exactly what I want, so I don't actually have to do anything special at all
<Dozy> are type your question and hopefully someone smarter than me can help
<xqee> Hello guys, can someone can help me ?
<Dozy> John___: website of use to whom ever is gonna help ya
<Dozy> http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<ActionPa1snip> John___: boot to liveCD and chroot to installed OS, repoair grub there
<OerHeks> John___ your install is through wubi?
<cfhowlett> xqee, details ...
<John___> Je
<John___> *Ye
<John___> Also I dont have any CDs around so I cant CD
<blazemore> !anyone | xqee
<ubottu> xqee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> John___, wubi is for TESTING ubuntu not for long-term installation.  consider dualbooting
<John___> I am dualbooting...
<John___> When I launch it asks me for Ubuntu or Windows XP
<John___> And this is for school and it starts tomorrow so I need it ASAP
<xqee> when imgur bash script give me url of pic i want copy that url to text file
<cfhowlett> John___, wubi is not dual booting.  but suit yourself.
<MonkeyDust> John___  wubi is only a pseudo-installatuion inside windows
<John___> oh
<OerHeks> John___, you started with"<John___> I need some help, I just used Wubi to install Ubuntu 12.04"  so that is not real dualboot.
<John___> how to I access it then?
<MonkeyDust> John___  if you would erase windows, ubuntu would be gone too -- with a normal installation, ubuntu stays if you delete windows
<xqee> how to copy grep output text automaticky to text file ?
<somsip> xqee: grep match fromfile > tofile
<John___> so how do I access Ubuntu?
<g_byers> damm something weird is going on, there is no power to my usb ports until the os boots, any solution, it's happened since I installed grub, any solution, can you boot via usb from grub?
<xqee> somsip thanks
<blazemore> John___: If I were you I'd unnstall Ubuntu/wubi and do a proper Ubuntu installation
<John___> well
<John___> im not to good at this tech sutuff
<cfhowlett> g_byers, kill wubi.  do a proper dual boot.
<John___> id probably mess it up
<TJ-> xqee: You can pipe it all using the redirection ">" or use a pipe through tee " grep .... | tee myfile.txt
<g_byers> cfhowlett I have
<Nick797> Would anyone know how I can make tcpflow run in the background? tcpflow & simply stays in the foreground somehow
<g_byers> my machine is windows free
<g_byers> >.>
<TJ-> g_byers: BIOS, enable Legacy USB support
<cfhowlett> John___, all the things that break windows will doubly break wubi.  and if a windows error causes wubi to break, your ubuntu is pretty much hosed ...
<wilee-nilee> g_byers, How are you confirming no power at usb, grub would have no relevance
<John___> ok but how do I launch WUBI?
<John___> to run Linux?
<jonascj> I'm having trouble making libvirtd start properly. Should I try to seek help here in #ubuntu or is it a question for #virt?
<g_byers> ok, lets get really technical, there is no blinky lights on usb till debian/ ubuntu starts
<Nick797> lolol
<John___> also when I uninstall Wubi will the bootloader be back to normal?
<g_byers> wilee-nilee it seems that there is no power until an os starts
<wilee-nilee> g_byers, I can tell I will be of no help to you.
<cfhowlett> John___, probably not without repairing the windows bootloader with windows repair tools
<John___> well, i meant making it so it would boot straight to XP again
<cfhowlett> John___, I understand that.  wubi has written a change to the windows bootloader.  Google around a bit for the cure, but last time I did it, the bootloader didn't reset... which is why you back it up before you wubi.  but you did that, right?
<John___> uhm
<John___> no
<John___> i dont mess around with stuff in system32
<John___> ever
<cfhowlett> John___, :)
<blazemore> John___: Boot into windows, start->run->msconfig->boot
<John___> so am I stuck with ubuntu now? xP
<John___> ok im there
<g_byers> wilee-nilee humm turning off "Fast BIOS mode" seemed to solve it, weird, never had the problem before this :S
<blazemore> John___: If you can't boot into Windows, use your Windows install disk to do a repair; this'll reinstall the Windows bootloader
<John___> ah
<John___> I see the MSCONFIG
<John___> Do I just remove C:\wubildr=Ubuntu?
<blazemore> Yes or you can just uninstall Ubuntu from add/remove programs
<blazemore> Or rearrange the options so Windows is default
<blazemore> And if you want to do Ubuntu again, do a real install with real partitioning; it's way less likely to go wrong
<John___> OK
<blazemore> How many files is it reasonable to have in a single directory with ext4? Something silly like a trillion, or will I run into problems with a couple of thousand?
<John___> BTW- is there an IRC for dual bootd?
<somsip> blazemore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 has all this and more...
<blazemore> kingah: like if the display time is O(n^2) I'm going to have a bad time with a billion files
<blazemore> somsip: ^
<blazemore> kingah: I'm wondering about the performance of things like ls
<santanu> hi there! I just upgraded the kernel to 3.8.0-27 and my keyboard/mice not working any more
<blazemore> nvm, I've been advised my 14k files will be fine
<blazemore> santanu: Does it work when you boot into the older kernel version?
<santanu> blazemore : yes, ork in older version and also in grub menu
<santanu> blazemore: *work
<ActionPa1snip> santanu: hold SHIFT at boot and load the older kernel, is it ok?
<santanu> blazemore: yes, I can load the older version and keyboard works
<Roshan> Hi i neeed help on wifi WPA thing
<santanu> blazemore : just doesn't work when I load 3.8.0-27
<Roshan> I configure my mobile broadband thru wvdial
<blazemore> Roshan: I just realised, Roshan is (sort of) Nashor backwards
<blazemore> Offtopic, but it just changed my entire life
<DOEL> I'M SORRY......I FROM  INDONESIA
<reisio> is Nashor a thing?
<Nick797> hi guys, if I do screen -S myscreen -m -d mycommand It doesnt start a new screen, any ideas?
<saiarcot895> Hi, I'm trying to bridge my wlan0 and eth0 so that the device connected to eth0 can access the internet (wlan0 is connected to the internet). How can I do this?
<blazemore> reisio: Baron Nashor from league of legends :)
<reisio> oh okay
<Roshan> Well..
<Roshan> Its my real name
<Roshan> :)
<reisio> Nick797: #screen
<Roshan> blazemore
<Nick797> ya I can send to that channel
<Nick797> can't*
<bkfitz> trying to allow my developers to upload code to my apache instance via sftp... questions: I believe Openssh is handling the sftp, how do I change the default directory to /var/www/codetest?
<bkfitz> Does it just dump users into their home
<xangua> is it just me or firefox 23 no longer shows the ongoing downloads in the download toolbar button¿ didn't happened in the previous version
<blazemore> bkfitz: Change their home directory
<bkfitz> I could change the ftpwww users home directory to /var/www/codetest but then i have bash config files etc in there
<bkfitz> blazemore, :)
<blazemore> bkfitz: By default most clients will put stuff in the home directory unless told otherwise
<Roshan> i need to share my mobile broadband to android(Nexus 4)
<bkfitz> blazemore, so it's safe to have the bash defaults in /var/www
<Roshan> mobile broadband configured with wvdial ..
<bkfitz> blazemore, or are you suggesting i delete them
<AlexZion> saiarcot895: I guess you need to do it on firewall level ...., there is a good tool to easily manage the firewall and share the connection , you get it on repo looking for "firestarter"
<blazemore> bkfitz: What client are your devs using to upload?
<bkfitz> probably filezilla
<santanu> blazemore: any idea why keyboard doesn't work in 3.8.0-27 kernel?
<blazemore> santanu: No
<bkfitz> blazemore, could just have them change the remote dir i guess
<icelite> b/claer
<blazemore> bkfitz: Take a look here http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/SFTP#Chrooted_SFTP-only_Accounts
<blazemore> bkfitz: Look at "Chrooted SFTP to Shared Directories"
<Roshan> blazemore: can u direct me on this topic?
<Roshan> blazemore: sharing mobilebrodband, which is configured with wvdial over wifi?
<blazemore> Roshan: I don't think you can... do you mean you have mobile broadband on your laptop, and you want to be able to access it on your ANdroid phone?
<Inertiatic> hello guys
<Roshan> blazemore: i want to share internet to my android phone
<blazemore> Roshan: You will need a wireless access point
<blazemore> Roshan: if your mobile broadband is USB, you can get ones which have USB ports to share a mobile broadband connection
<wilee-nilee> xangua, I see tiny amount text and if clicked the bar showing download here
<Inertiatic> i upgraded ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04, but now google chrome won't start :-/
<blazemore> Hi Inertiatic, how did your upgrade go?
<blazemore> Oh, not so good then. Have you tried running it from a terminal and seeing if there's an error?
<Inertiatic> blazemore: hey, everything's good so far, but chrome won't start
<Inertiatic> hmm, i'll try that now
<Roshan> balzemore: Em using laptop... but the problem is how to get my wireless card share internet ..
<blazemore> Roshan: You can't, you need a wireless access point
<blazemore> Roshan: You can buy routers which have USB ports allowing you to share a mobile broadband dongle
<Inertiatic> blazemore:  yeah i get this error: /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Roshan> blazemore: oh ..my bad .. i ll wait for sim tomorrow ..the sim will be converted to microsim ..
<jamescarr> cloud front having issues?
<xangua> wilee-nilee: when a download is ongoing it is supposed to show the download in the icons and the popup, it doesn't to me...i have to open the download window
<xangua> what was the comand to start firefox safe mode¿
<jamescarr> trying to build out some server images and failing to download the server iso
<jamescarr> ==> virtualbox: Error downloading ISO: Get http://ddj9plya1d2mr.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso: lookup ddj9plya1d2mr.cloudfront.net: no such host
<jamescarr> Build 'virtualbox' errored: Error downloading ISO: Get http://ddj9plya1d2mr.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso: lookup ddj9plya1d2mr.cloudfront.net: no such host
<jamescarr> sorry.
<RaceMatters> don't paste shit here
<jamescarr> didn't mean to paste multiple lines
<Roshan> blazemore: i hope ..but im just satrting to work :)
<Inertiatic> blazemore: i found the solution, thanks bro!
<blazemore> Inertiatic: sudo apt-get install libudev0:i386
<Inertiatic> yeah, thanks :D
<blazemore> or sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Roshan> blazemore: thanx for the big help ..
<blazemore> Cool good luck
<wilee-nilee> xangua, You might turn off the ubuntu tweaks in the addons and see if it changes
<jamescarr> yeah, looks like releases.ubuntu.com is having problems: https://gist.github.com/jamescarr/b639723abed2f8f0f4b8
<xangua> wilee-nilee: that's the first thing i always disable
<wilee-nilee> me to
<blazemore> o
<blazemore> jamescarr: mirrored for you http://ndc.rory.sh/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso
<RaceMatters> what's the fucking difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade when you have the same motherfucking repository set in sources.list?
<xangua> !language | RaceMatters
<ubottu> RaceMatters: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jamescarr> blazemore: thanks… I just grabbed from the mit mirror
<airtonix> so mad
<airtonix> RaceMatters: http://davitenio.wordpress.com/2008/08/24/difference-between-apt-get-upgrade-and-apt-get-dist-upgrade/
<airtonix> RaceMatters: tl;dr dist-upgrade fills in the gaps with required dependancies
<xangua> wilee-nilee: i did disable all related ubuntu addons (acounts, unity, etc) and still doesn't show them...it does still however show the 'download finished' popup in the top right corner wich was introduced in firefox 22 I believe and can't find a way to reset it to it's original position
<jamescarr> blazemore: how fast is that mirror you posted?
<blazemore> jamescarr: Faster than you
<jamescarr> blazemore: haha :)
<blazemore> I guarentee it
<blazemore> gigabit
<jamescarr> just curious. I started downing from MIT before yo posted it, currently at 30%
<blazemore> Both me and MIT will max out your connections so stick with MITs
<blazemore> I'll delete that iso now anyway I don't plan to run a public Ubuntu mirror
<wilee-nilee> xangua, I'm not sure of any specific fix other than a new user, or full reset and or a full purge and reload.
<OerHeks> xangua, " firefox -safe-mode "  and try reset or safe mode
<counterglitch> hey everyone I'm having a problem with Steam on raring. Installed from steampowered.com and launched, updated. The initial screen appears where it asks me to login or create an account, but I can't click anything
<napsc> So, I've never messed with my the default log rotation scheme.  I would like to change my syslog rotation to weekly and retain 8 weeks of logs.  After researching, my head is spinning so i wanted to verify with people who might be more familiar with the way logrotate is broken up... I need to change /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog file and change the /var/log/syslog section to weekly rotate 8, correct?
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: tried running a no compiziting session?
<counterglitch> ActionPalsnip: thanks for the tip
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: I assume you use Unity shell under Compiz + Gnome
<ActionPa1snip> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<counterglitch> ActionPalsnip: I'm using default session which I assume is Unity with compiz+gnome
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: aye, try something like xfce4
<counterglitch> ActionPalsnip How do I temp. disable compositing?
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: seems steam is in the repos
<ActionPa1snip> !info steam
<ubottu> Package steam does not exist in raring
<counterglitch> ActionPalsnip: installing from repos produces same result
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: install xfce4 package, log off then log in to the XFCE session
<counterglitch> ActionPalsnip Thanks I will try xfce!
<counterglitch> wow xfce is only 60 megs!
<ch4k3r> How can I check my startup programs in commandline?
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: if its ok in XFCE then compiz is probably not processing clicks right. YOu will also get higher FPS as XFCE uses fewer resources
<blazemore> ch4k3r: What Ubuntu version?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: do you  mean the ones in the startup application in Dash?
<ch4k3r> 13.04
<ch4k3r> How can I check my startup programs in the terminal?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: grep Exec= ~/.config/autostart/*
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: how can I add "preload" to startup programs from the terminal?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: if you install preload it will start as needed. You don't need to manualy add it
<ch4k3r> Is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically execute a script with sudo on startup?
<ch4k3r> from the terminal
<ch4k3r> I'd like to make /Desktop/defense.sh execute on startup.
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: does the command need the x server to be running?
<ch4k3r> no, actionpa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: then run:  gksud ogedit /etc/rc.local and add the command above the 'exit 0' line
<ch4k3r> I want this script: /home/chaker/Desktop/defense.sh to execute at startup with sudo.
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you will need to use absolute referencing
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: add an ampersand to the end of the line, so it will be:   /home/chaker/Desktop/defense.sh &
<Pici> 70
<ch4k3r> I just add /home/chaker/Desktop/defense.sh at /etc/rc.local
<ch4k3r> and that's it?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: yes, above 'exit 0' and with an ampersand at the end as I showed you
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: it will run as root and just before the DM loads
<ch4k3r> what is an ampersand?
<Pici> ch4k3r: &
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: shift + 7
 * genii sips and ponders octothorpes
<ch4k3r> exit 0 & /home/etc/etc/etc/test.sh
<ch4k3r> like that?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: no
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: in the file there is the line 'exit 0' that is the LAST line, if you add lines below that they will not get ran
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: if you add them above, they wil be ran as root
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you add the ampersand so that they get bckgrounded and do not hang the boot if they go awry
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: here is mine as an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977779
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: mine puts my browser cache in ramdisk
<counterglitch> ACtionPalsnip xfce worked. I'm going to look into compositing on steam. Thanks!
<ch4k3r> what is the meaning of chown -R
<orfg> ?/
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: change owner
<ch4k3r> and it will run as root?\
<ch4k3r> like root/root
<ch4k3r> I want it to run as root.
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: yes, then compiz is causing an issue (no surprises there)
<ch4k3r> and my root is password-protected.
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: yes, the commands in rc.local run as root
<ch4k3r> wait, action
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: I saw you state it the last time, hence I advised it
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: your root account is disabled
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: the account still exists though and still has all its access
<someGuest> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I have a question about the LTS Enablement Stack. This sentence concerns me: "These enablement stacks are only intended for use on x86 hardware at this time." Link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<counterglitch> ActionPa1snip is there a way to disable compositing for just a single process (like the steam window) or does compositing not work like that
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip, like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977796/
<someGuest> Sorry, accidentally pressed Enter. Anyhow, I'm confused as there are 12.04.2 x64 versions of Ubuntu that ship with the new kernel. So, what does all this mean?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you don't need the 'chown -R root:root'   bit
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: otherwise, yes
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: be sure the script is executable
<ch4k3r> alright, thank you
<ch4k3r> another question
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you do realise the file extension is meaningless in linux
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: its all windows as far as I am aware
<ch4k3r> how can I reinstall my system files if something goes wrong? without deleting my files in /home/
<ch4k3r> and /opt/
<ActionPa1snip> counterglitch: you could report a bug
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: keep a backup
<caodepala> hi everyone
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip: there is no option to reinstall system files?
<ch4k3r> wow, actionpa1snip, windows is better then
<caodepala> i got into trouble with ubuntu i really need some help
<wilee-nilee> someGuest, Is this in relation to any ubuntu install if so what release?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: be sure to run: chmod +x /home/chaker/Desktop/defense.sh
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: how do you mean 'system files'?
<ch4k3r> i'll have to add that to rc.local, actionpa1snip?
<ch4k3r> I mean
<counterglitch> ok thanks will do!
<ch4k3r> do you have any knowledge about ecryptfs, actionpa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you only need to run the chmod once to make it executable
<ch4k3r> if my ecryptfs gets screwed up, or I can't boot, or my kernel is broken and have no internet connection, how can I fix it?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: none, I think average users using encryptfs is a bad idea
<ch4k3r> why?
<wilee-nilee> !details > caodepala
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: imagine the average old dear wanting to web browse and can no longer boot
<ubottu> caodepala, please see my private message
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: having to advise in a liveCD how to decrypt data
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: its less than jolly
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip: how to decrypt data in ecryptfs
<ch4k3r> if I have my passphrase.
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: there are guides online aplent
<ActionPa1snip> a-plenty
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip, where?
<sivik_> anyone seen when  you upgrade from xubuntu 12.10 to xubuntu 13.04 that all keyboard shortcut keys are not working even if you click the restore to default under settings-keyboard-application shortcuts
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: if you keep an unencrypted USB storage with your data on in a locked safe you will have a secure backup
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: search and you wil find them.
<caodepala> i turn on my laptop and when i get to the log in panel i put my passord as normal then i get an > unable to launch startxfce4 x session startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<jpds> ActionPa1snip: Until the USB drive dies.
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip, can I use rsync to copy /home/ to my USB?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: once it is decrypted, I'd imagine so.
<ActionPa1snip> jpds: then make a new copy as the standing data is still available :)
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: can you imagine how hard it is to advise users decrypting stuff when they screw up their OS
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: indeed.
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: how can I copy /home/ to my USB (without deleting /home/ ofc)
<blazemore> ch4k3r: cp -rv /home /path/to/usb
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: use nautilus to copy it over, or use rsync (o even grsync)
<ch4k3r> which is the most faster way?
<Marlenee> i get this error everytime i run any command what mean this error : " Segmentation fault "
<caodepala> anyhelp please
<felipe__> hi everyone
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: speed will depend on drive speed, different software wont ake a drastic amount of differenyce
<blazemore> Marlenee: Even after rebooting?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: if you get all the data copied, you can use rsync and it will only copy over new and changed files. Makes it faster
<dagerik> machine suddenly rebooted out of nowhere- how can i find the cause?
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip: how can I copy /home/ch4k3r to /media/myusb with rsync? which command?
<ch4k3r> dagerik: see dmesg
<sivik_> check dmesg dagerik and /var/log/messages
<blazemore> ch4k3r: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<blazemore> ch4k3r: That's what I use for when I can't remember rsync
<felipe__> i need your help my friends ... i am new user in ubuntu, i have some presentation in microsoft office and i need check this presentations, for thois reason i need download office 2010 in my pc
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: use grsync, its a pretty GUI to rsync
<blazemore> felipe__: The short answer is, you can't install Microsoft Office on Ubuntu, in a similar way that you can't play a Playstation game on an XBox. Use the included LibreOffice Impress to open your presentation
<Marlenee> blazemore : its ssh server i cant reboot
<caodepala> when i try to log in to ubuntustudio i get the message  unable to launc startxfce4 x session startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip: how can I do it with rsync?
<blazemore> Marlenee: you get sengmentation fault when you try to reboot?
<ch4k3r> that's the question, parsnip.
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: i'm not sure 100%, grsync will give you a GUI and will also show the command ran
<blazemore> ch4k3r: rsync -vr /home/ch4k3r /media/myusb
<Sivik> test
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: try looking online or read the man page
<ch4k3r> I came here earlier
<ch4k3r> one of your mods said
<blazemore> ch4k3r: I ddn't know that, I had to look at the page I literally just sent you. Did you read it?
<ch4k3r> rsync -av --progress /home/ch4k3r /media/myusb
<ch4k3r> I am still confused which one to use.
<blazemore> Either
<ch4k3r> I don't want to delete /home/ch4k3r
<Marlenee> blazemore : i got this error when i run any comamnd like "ls" "ps"
<felipe__> blazemore: but is possible install office in ubuntu
<blazemore> ch4k3r: Neither of those will delete that
<dagerik> this seems to have caused the sudden reboot. whats going on here? http://www.bpaste.net/show/GoSF4iE3BmbpBBuMz3YF/
<blazemore> Marlenee: Can you run "reboot" ?
<Sivik> felipe__: you cannot install microsoft office 2010 on ubuntu
<Sivik> felipe__: use libreoffice presentation
<blazemore> felipe__: It's POSSIBLE but very difficult, and you don't need to. Why do you think you need to?
<ch4k3r> how can I check startup-programs with my terminal? (like see which programs/scripts run at startup and how to disable/enable them)
<blazemore> ch4k3r: Do you mean ones that start when you log in, or ones that are run before you log in, as the computer starts up?
<ch4k3r> blazemore: both.
<blazemore> The latter is /etc/rc.local
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip knows the former, because he told someone a little while ago
<ch4k3r> what is it, actionpa1snip?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r:  grep Exec= ~/.config/autostart/*
<felipe__> blazemore:  because i am new in ubuntu, i need detach of windows little by little
<blazemore> felipe__: Try using Libreoffice to open your presentation
<blazemore> felipe__: Libreoffce Impress is very similar to powerpoint, you won't feel lost
<devyani> can anyone help me, i need to know about the release name of ubuntu version 13.04.
<blazemore> Raring Ringtail
<ch4k3r> parsnip, do I have to run that command in my terminal?
<devyani> blazemore, thankyou
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip, mind changing your nick to ActionParsnip or Parsnip as I am very confused.
<blazemore> ch4k3r: That command will show you applications which run on login
<ch4k3r> nothing came up, blazemore.
<blazemore> ch4k3r: People aren't going to change their nick just to suit you. Just type ac[TAB]
<ch4k3r> b0x@b0x:~$ grep Exec= ~/.config/autostart/*
<ch4k3r> b0x@b0x~$
<Cyrac> Hi,I was wondering. I have VirtualBox version 4.2.16 r86992. Are there any new version of Linux Ubuntu that goes for Virtualbox version 4.2.16 r86992? if so.. where do I download it? I need the iso file
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: thats the standard startup items folder
<blazemore> OK so you have no autostart items. You know Ubuntu comes with a GUI called "startup applications" which does exactly what you need?
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: ubuntu is ubuntu, why would there be a specific version?
<ch4k3r> blazemore: I customized it a lil bit.
<ch4k3r> basically
<ch4k3r> I made Ubuntu into ArchUbuntu./
<ch4k3r> mixed some stuff
<felipe__> blazemore: I am a teacher and some presentations are not the same in libreoffice
<Cyrac> cuz the version of ubuntu i downloaded won't work for the virtualbox version i got
<snoopybbt> hello people!
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: tried Xubuntu?
<blazemore> felipe__: Then you should use Libreoffice at school
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<snoopybbt> i'm reading "the unix programming environment" and it now tries to see the content of a directory by running "od -cb ."
<snoopybbt> and that won't work in ubuntu/linux
<devyani> how do i come to know about the version of ubuntu am using?
<snoopybbt> why ?
<Cyrac> No idea,sorry.. just need it on a virtualbox
<blazemore> snoopybbt: Because you're reading a unix book
<blazemore> snoopybbt: If you were reading a Linux book the examples would work
<iceroot_> what can you recommend (FOSS) to use Video and Audiochat? to be able to talk to other users (target is using windows)
<blazemore> !ekiga | iceroot_
<ubottu> iceroot_: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<iceroot_> blazemore: also video?
<blazemore> oh wait does that support video?
<blazemore> I'm out of ideas then sorry :3
<snoopybbt> blazemore: isn't gnu/linux supposed to be unix-compatible/posix-compliant and things lilke that ?
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: if you didnt MD5 test the ISO, how did you know it was complete and consistant and error free?
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: have you tried Xubuntu?
<blazemore> snoopybbt: Well, conceptually yes, but UNIX hasn't been around for decades
<felipe__> blazemore: I know, I agree ...but I am a teacher in Colombia ...pitifully linux is not common here
<ch4k3r> My RAM is 3718MB and 621MB is being used, is this fast or average?
<felipe__> blazemore: help me please
<iceroot_> blazemore: thank you, its also supporting video, i will have a look
<Cyrac> idk.. i'm newe to ubuntu.. sorry
<blazemore> felipe__: Then you should dual-boot Windows, or install Windows in a virtual machne, if you NEED the compatibility
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: if you run:   free -m | head -n 3 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3'}     what is output?
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: download the Xubuntu 12.04 ISO, MD5 test it, then try that in Virtualbox
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: it shows 239
<felipe__> blazemore: Where can I get the .iso archive ?
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: if you dont geta display, try different settings in video settings
<snoopybbt> i should try on freebsd and see what happens
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: then you are using 239Mb RAM
<ActionPa1snip> snoopybbt: I suggest PCBSD :)
<moldy> still struggling with dependency problems. any suggestions on how to move on? the obvious answers like apt-get -f don't help here. http://pastebin.com/UAw3s6kt
<ch4k3r> my RAM is 4GB
<ch4k3r> I bought my laptop and the supplier said it's 4GB...
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: 239 is your used ram
<ch4k3r> and system profiler says its 4GB
<ch4k3r> how is my ram 239MB?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you are USING 239Mb
<ch4k3r> oh!
<ch4k3r> is 4GB fast?
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: free -m | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $2'}       is total RAM
<blazemore> I am going home now, good luck all
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: 4gb doesnt show speed
<moldy> if i try to remove these packages with apt-get remove, i just get more depndency problems :(
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: 4Gb is a restriction on how many concurrent apps can run
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip, 3631
<xintron> I'm currently dividing my disk for a linux + windows 8 setup but I'm not sure what partitions win8 will need. EFI is created but am I best of leaving the space for windows after the EFI and then create my linux partition at the end of the disk (leaving unallocated space between EFI -> Linux)?
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: how can I learn commands like that?
<xintron> (then let windows handle the partition table setup with the unallocated space)
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: sounds about right, do you have onboard video?
<TheCompWiz> Anyone know what hd-media I should be using in conjunction with the precise iso?  Everytime I boot from the hd-media in current... it comes back with "No kernel modules were found"
<ch4k3r> what is a onboard video?
<fds> snoopybbt: It is apparently a property (limitation?) of the Linux kernel.  See: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43056/od-emulation-for-directories
<bibi23> How can I get a "no such file or directory" error when running a mysql query in a script? here is the error I get and the offending line, I don't try to use any directory on that line "/usr/bin/mysql" is a correct path. http://pastie.org/8229961
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: you learn the individual commands, like grep and awk, then use them in chains by using pipes
<Cyrac> So how do I find out wich ubuntu goes for the version of virtualbox.. i have no idea what to do
<fds> snoopybbt: I mean, I don't think of it as a limitation, but maybe you do. :-P
<ch4k3r> what is the meaning of generic-pae
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: again, there is no specific version
<felipe__> I need your help guys....where can i get the windows xp .iso archive ?
<daftykins> felipe__: that isn't the purpose of this channel
<daftykins> this is for ubuntu support
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: if you use Xubuntu or Lubuntu you will not be using Compiz and it will run smoother and labour the host less
<ch4k3r> what does generic-pae mean? which is on some few distros when you do uname -a
<ch4k3r> like 3.x.x-generic-pae
<daftykins> ch4k3r: google.
<k1l_> felipe_: ##windows
<felipe__> daftykins: Ok...sorry my friend
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: instead of an external video chip you can use a GPU attached to the motherboard, or even inside the CPU if you have ivy or sandybridge
<ch4k3r> daftykins: I was expecting a reply from ActionPa1snip.
<daftykins> ch4k3r: sure, but you're asking stuff you can look up for yourself
<CodeB> hi guys, someone here uses empathy? how can i hide join and leaving messages? thanks ;)
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: its the name of the kernel. As a standard user I wouldnt worry too much
<ch4k3r> oh.
 * TheCompWiz wishes someone had an answer for me.
<xangua> CodeB: you don't, better use a dedicated irc client
<superboot> Hi all. Ubuntu has (what I think to be) a stupid default of having all files your write be world readable. Would it obviously break something to do:    chmod -R o-rwx *  ?
<wilee-nilee> TheCompWiz,  hd-media?
<ActionPa1snip> !bug 660176 | CodeB
<ubottu> bug 660176 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy needs ability to hide join/part messages in IRC" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660176
<CodeB> xangua: ok, thanks ;) need to go back to xchat...
<snoopybbt> fds, blazemore: it actually works on FreeBSD 9.something
<ActionPa1snip> CodeB: Pidgin does it :)
<snoopybbt> fds: i'm gonna checkout that link you posted :)
<iceroot_> superboot: dont do that
<iceroot_> superboot: specially not on /
<sviesusisalus> hi. when i try to use apt-get i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". apt-get clean doesnt help. how can i fix this ?
<CodeB> ActionPa1snip: ahahah thanks but i'm used to xchat, i'm just testing empathy..
<fds> snoopybbt: Perhaps they care less about compatibility with a wider range of filesystems.
<superboot> iceroot_: Yes, I know not to do it on root. I'm just talking about /home/user/*
<ActionPa1snip> CodeB: same here but PIdgin, used it all my Linux days. Waay back when it was Gaim :)
<CodeB> ActionPa1snip: i'll give it a try too :P
<Cyrac> I installed version 13 of ubuntu.. the virtualbox says: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU,but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernal appropriate for your CPU
<ch4k3r> ActionPa1snip: please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977912/ and tell me if it is right.
<iceroot_> Cyrac: and your question is?
<Cyrac> How do i install the right one the version 13 without get that message
<superboot> Cyrac: You got the wrong Ubuntu iso. You need a 32 bit version.
<tharkun> !versions
<iceroot_> Cyrac: your host-system is not an amd64 system or you have disabled vt-x in virtualbox, because of that you can not install ubuntu as the amd64 version as a guest
<snoopybbt> fds: i don't think it's a  filesystem compatibility list... i'm reading a lot of different answers on the topic
<iceroot_> Cyrac: so use the i386 version (32bit) or make sure your host and vbox setup supports amd64 (64bit)
<snoopybbt> fds: someone talks about not all filesystems storing directories as files, some other says it's a problem of gnu od
<ch4k3r> please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977912/ and tell me if it is right.
<ch4k3r> actionpa1snip?
<Cyrac> how do I check it and where can I download the 32 bit and/or 64bit?
<iceroot_> !download | Cyrac
<ubottu> Cyrac: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: i'd change it to:   /home/ch4k3r/Desktop/hz/Check\ Nast/defense.sh
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: escapes the space in the file name
<ch4k3r> why not ""
<ch4k3r> and do I have to add that little space
<iceroot_> Cyrac: http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionPa1snip> ch4k3r: not sure it'll work tbh, I know the escaping will be fine
<ch4k3r> like
<ch4k3r> /home/
<ch4k3r> or
<TheCompWiz> Ok... question of the millennium... why are the precise hd-media images for quantal?  (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/)
<FloodBot1> ch4k3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bowbles_> I am trying to use apache2 as a proxy, but am getting a "Invalid command 'ProxyRequests', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration" error. However, I have already enabled mod_rewrite using "sudo a2enmod rewrite" and tried to restart the service (where this error came from). Any ideas what else it may be?
<snoopybbt> fds: btw, the "linux won't let you do read(<args here) on directories" is the most reasonable reason, so i'll take that for right, one day i'll investigate that myself
<Cyrac> What does it mean this Raring thing?
<iceroot_> !raring | Cyrac
<ubottu> Cyrac: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Cyrac> ok.. thanks.. i hope this one works :s
<iceroot_> Cyrac: its the name of the current release
<moldy> ok, i restored the pre-releasde-upgrade sources.list and ran apt-get autoremove. now, apt is apparently removing my whole system...
<moldy> funny stuff
<MoPac> I'm seen a regression recently in display performance, and I'm not sure if it's ubuntu, nvidia, the Sony-related kernel plugins, or some combingation (on Sony Vaio F). When my screen turns off due to inactivity, and I reactivate it, it cannot stay on more than a second or so. I press display button to turn it on, then it goes right back off. Have to shut down to fix. Anyone else seen similar?
<daftykins> moldy: you started an upgrade and are trying to go back?
<moldy> daftykins: as a last resort, because i cannot figure out how to fix the dependency issues
<TheCompWiz> Anyone? ... why are quantal hd-images in the precise tree?
<papachan> TheCompWiz ???
<TheCompWiz> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/   <---- just tested... those are for quantal... not precise.
<Pici> TheCompWiz: Have you considered that it might not be on purpose?
<TheCompWiz> or at the very least... it is looking for the kernel packages for quantal...
<TheCompWiz> Pici: No.  Precise is LTS... quantal is not.
<Pici> TheCompWiz: What package is it looking for?
<TheCompWiz> Pici:  During the install process... it complains that it can't find kernel modules... I continue anyway... get to the end... and it asks which kernel to use... and the only things listed are quantal images.
<TheCompWiz> s/images/kernels/
<trism> TheCompWiz: that would make sense with the lts enablement stack stuff
<TheCompWiz> enablement?
<Pici> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal precise
<TheCompWiz> wha?
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.37.43 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TheCompWiz> Ok... so where do I find hd-media that corresponds to the precise 12.04.2 iso?
<Pici> TheCompWiz: Its a way to get more up-to-date kernel images in an LTS release.
<snoopybbt> fds: funny thing: i can do some sort of ls without using ls on FreeBSD: i just need to run strings against .
<snoopybbt> fds: or another dir
<trism> TheCompWiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<snoopybbt> 26~
<R-800> Hello, everyone.  I'm trying to download VLC media player for Ubuntu from a Windows machine so that it can be installed remotely. (the Ubuntu machine has no internet connection).  At first it was surprisingly hard just to find a non-windows version for download.  Finally found one, but it has a link I must use to start the download that won't work from Firefox in Windows.  How can I get this...
<R-800> ...download going?
<reisio> R-800: packages.ubuntu.com
<reisio> now, were you the guy who wouldn't say why he can't use a network?
<Slart> R-800: there used to be a "create a wget script to download stuff from an offline computer and then run it on any windows computer"-application somewhere.. not sure if it's still around though
 * Confused_guy would like to interject for a moment and contemplate about something rather bizarre.
 * Confused_guy noticed that MOST of the laptops in his local computer store had SSD drives.
 * Confused_guy just found out that the TRIM function is NOT enabled by default in Ubuntu 13.04.
 * Confused_guy is confused.
 * ikonia asks Confused_guy to stop doing /me commands
<ikonia> Confused_guy: if you want help, just ask a question
<Confused_guy> ikonia: sorry about that. :)
 * x_ wonders why they speak about themselves in the third person
<ikonia> Confused_guy: not a problem
<Confused_guy> But I'm still rather confused about that....
<daftykins> TRIM is part of the ATA spec, if it has been implemented in the Linux kernel it'll be there
<ikonia> Confused_guy: just ask a clear question, and people will try to help/explain
<daftykins> if manual setup is required, google it. i doubt it'll be hard
<x_> what is TRIM function?
<ikonia> Confused_guy: it can get a bit lost with /me commands
<ActionPa1snip> x_: its for SSDs
<daftykins> x_: SSD maintenance
<R-800> Slart: Do you think something like Keryx might help with this?
<Confused_guy> I was just wondering why the TRIM command isn't enabled by default. :\
<ikonia> Confused_guy: what makes you think it's not enabled ?
<x_> maybe it's not enabled because most don't use ssd's?
<Confused_guy> ikonia: because I found tutorials for 13.04 telling people how to enable it.
<x_> though i guess it wouldn't do anything to regular hdd's
<Confused_guy> ikonia: How can I check whether or not it is enabled?
<Slart> R-800: no idea, never used (or even heard of keryx) but it sounds like a nice idea
<ikonia> Confused_guy: you have to tell machine you're using an SSD, it's not disabled
<ikonia> Confused_guy: you change the mount options in /etc/fstab to confirm the correct settings, then it's done
<joe1> Hey quick question what should i google for i have an issue with a grey chunk on the left of my screen then the right side is the desktop
<ikonia> Confused_guy: (basically anyway)
<Slart> R-800: the package-download script thing I was talking about was a part of synaptic.. the old default package manager before software center
<Confused_guy> ikonia: This guide right here tells me that using /etc/fstab for TRIM may not be a good idea: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd#TOC-Automatic-TRIM:-by-rc.local-by-cron-or-by-discard
<R-800> Slart: Right.  Okay.
<Confused_guy> But I don't know if it is outdated or not.
<joe1> i know a little so im also willing to help with any issues others have
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: sounds like Unity panel isnt loading right. Press ALT+F2 and run:   unity --replace
<ActionPa1snip> Confused_guy: https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking
<joe1> im runing lxde
<ikonia> Confused_guy: it doesn't advise you not to do that
<ActionPa1snip> Confused_guy: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<ikonia> Confused_guy: it makes you aware of what happens when you put discard options in /etc/fstab
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: ok, do you use xcompmgr ?
<joe1> let me check
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: you will know if you are, ts a conscious thing to install and use
<R-800> reisio: I followed a download link for VLC on packages.ubuntu.com that downloaded a 43k file, seemingly too small to be anything but a startup file for some kind of download manager, which isn't what I need.  Did I click the wrong thing?
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: so to 'check' you have to remember if you installed it
<Confused_guy> Thanks for the help guys.
<joe1> ok so im not i checked in terminal and it said its not intalled
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: what, exactly, were you going to 'check' with/at/on/in?
<Slart> R-800: synaptic is still available from the regular ubuntu repos, it's just not installed by default.. if you install it there is an option in the File menu to "generate package download script", put the resulting file on a usb-stick together with the wget application and it will download the packages you need to the usb stick (or that's the theory at least)
<joe1> i just typed the name of the program to see if it was installed
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: is this an upgrade from a previous release or is it a clean install?
<reisio> R-800: well, it doesn't handle deps for you
<joe1> clean install 12.10
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: is it fully updated?
<joe1> no
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: what video chip do you use?
<joe1> im working on that now
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: get fully updated and then worry
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: updates may fix it
<R-800> Slart: Interesting.  I see.  I used to use Synaptic a long time ago, and wouldn't mind seeing it again.  But my headache is installing programs at all, as they must be acquired initially on a Windows machine and then transferred to a Ubuntu one.  I'm having a lot of trouble.
<joe1> got it ill stick around will stick around untill update are done incase i can help anybodey
<Slart> R-800: that's what the script is for.. you run the download script on another machine and it downloads the packages it needs to the usb stick.. you then use that on the offline ubuntu machine.. it's like a network proxy.. albeit a slow and possible sweat-inducing one =)
<R-800> reisio: Okay.
<reisio> you could always boot a live copy of Ubuntu on the networked machine and fetch from there
<reisio> or... just network the box you're installing to already
<R-800> Slart: I understand that, and I think that is absolutely awesome.  But as you pointed out, Synaptic doesn't come with Ubuntu by default anymore, and it's Synaptic that generates the script that makes this transfer to the USB stick possible.  That means I have to get Synaptic onto the Ubuntu machine somehow, as the first step, without benefit of the script generating trick.
<matthias_> hello, i've got a problem with my ubuntu ltsp server
<Slart> R-800: packages.ubuntu.com should take care of that.. I don't think synaptic has a lot, if any, dependencies.. but you will be doing a lot of walking back and forth between the two computers with any solution
<joe1> R-800 you should be able to sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Slart> R-800: You might want to check if it's possible to download the most common packages onto a usb-stick or dvd.. like the old big install dvd's and use that as a package source
<R-800> Slart: Understood, and granted.  And yes, the fewer dependencies, the less of a headache it will be.  And thankfully, there won't be that much walking, as one of them is a laptop.  : )
<TJ-> R-800: There's a little 'trick' to help you. Install the same Ubuntu into a virtual machine on the Windows host, then once it's fetched the files you need, copy them to your USB storage from "/var/cache/apt/archives/" and put them in that same location on the target Ubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> TJ-: done that before, or use liveCD, mount the internal partition and copy the deb files over :)
<R-800> TJ: Interesting.
<ActionPa1snip> R-800: ^
<TJ-> ActionPa1snip: Yeah, it can be useful even on another Linux host with chroot, if you have one without connectivity
<matthias_> my fat-clients shows only the busybox up. i configured a proxy-dhcp with dnsmasq and it worked with thin clients very well but not with fat clients. it show the error socket failed connection refused when i hit f6 while the ubunt logo is loading
<TJ-> ActionPa1snip: R-800: Also, in the past, I've taken the hard drive out of the target, plugged it into a networked host, configured a virtual machine on the host to use that hard drive, and then just done a regular update since the VM has network
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: do you see them requesting things in the logs
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: which logs?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: for the services, on the server side
<Slart> R-800: this looks like another way of doing things.. http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<Slart> R-800: it seems simpler to do it with a usb-stick though.. dvd's are so last decade =)
<TheCompWiz> Pici: I'm still a bit lost... I understand what you're saying but the question is this: what hd-media do I need to use for the *currently-default* ubuntu precise iso?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: sorry i don't know wich log files do you mean?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: it shows on the client the busybox after the ubunut logo
<jonascj> Hi. libvirt-bin is crashing for me when starting. It exits with status 6 (seen in the syslog) ~10 times and then finally stops respawning because it's respawning too fast. Any suggestions as to where I might start my investigation?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: its a dns server right? with dnsmasq?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: yes right.
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: do you see any activity in the dnsmasq log mentioning the system having an issue?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: is the hostname in the DHCP lease pool on the sever
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: do you see a request etc in the logs for the DHCP service
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: this is basic trouble shooting stuff.....checking logs]
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: are the services being hit by the client?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: if not then check the client
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: if they are, what responce do they get? What does it mean? Does the client get the responce?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: is there logging on the clients?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: no the clients cant log because they don't start up, they only show the busybox
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: then basic stuff like pinging IPs and making sure interfaces have drivers and IPs and default gateways and so forth
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: then its nothing to do with the server side yet, you need to get the clients up and running]
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: but its that sort of stuff you need to be looking at, just on the clients, all logs and such
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: there all drivers every interface is working, because it worked without the dnsmasq and as thin client config, but not in the fat client modus
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: how should i  look on the clients when they only show the busybox. im scanning right now the servers log
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: i know this site, i configured the server like there. 1 week ago i've done this without dhcp-proxy and it worked. but now i get errors on the client like : socket failed connection refused
<Guest23641> Hey guys, i just install 13.04 on my machine which has a nvidia g660 card in it when unity goes to start it says opengl module not found.  the nvidia-settings appears to show everything working properly any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest23641: what CPU do you use?
<ash__> \list
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: here's the important section of the log file http://pastebin.com/9eD4cYpu
<joe1> i was so behind on updates 300mb plus
<ActionPa1snip> joe1: all ok now?
<joe1> still updateing
<Bowbles_> I am trying to use apache2 as a proxy, but am getting a "Invalid command 'ProxyRequests', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration" error. However, I have already enabled mod_rewrite using "sudo a2enmod rewrite" and tried to restart the service (where this error came from). Any ideas what else it may be?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: in the busybox can you check ip addresses of the system?
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about testing upstream kernel builds.  I'm not sure which version I need to choose in order to validate a bug report in Ubuntj 13.04 - there seem to be so many choices.
<daum_> hey guys - just install a nvidia g660 on 13.04 but now uniqty won't start saying it can't find opengl (just asked this under Guestname, however moved the irc to my laptop)
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: no i can't but it shows the ip of the server, the dhcp router and the client on the pxe loading screen up
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: i think here is the problem Aug 12 19:18:58 matthias-VirtualBox in.tftpd[2246]: tftp: client does not accept options
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: then use t'web and see what it means :)
<Cyrac> This might sound stupid to ask. But what can ubuntu do that windowds can't?
<trism> MoPac: which bug? they often specify which version they want you to test, though probably just latest which would be: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc5-saucy/
<iceroot_> Cyrac: respect your freedom
<iceroot_> !free | Cyrac
<ubottu> Cyrac: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<ZIPY> Cyrac: shell
<ZIPY> Cyrac: open source
<TJ-> Cyrac: Give you Freedom
<MoPac> trism: But should I really use a Saucy-configured build to test for Raring problems?
<Cyrac> So u mena it can make bots,irc server for free cuz its built in?
<Cyrac> *mean
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: lots of things as the OS is flexible
<daum_> it looks like i'm getting issues from compiz (opengl) - Error: FBO is incomplete: GL::FRAMEBUFFER_UNSUPPORTED (0x8cdd) any ideas?
<iceroot_> Cyrac: yes but when we say "free" we mean "free as in free speech" not "free as in free beer"
<TJ-> It gives you the Freedom to tinker with the code, transform it, extend it, do clever things with it
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: yes you can run an IRC server if you want
<Wulframn> Cyrac: the primary difference is that Windows is comprised of a proprietary set of software, while Ubuntu is free and open-sourced. What this means is that you can look anywhere, do anything, etc. with Ubuntu whereas you cannot with Windows.
<Cyrac> if it wasnt for the commands on ubuntu how hard it is,i probably have choosed ubuntu instead
<iceroot_> Cyrac: you have use ubuntu without the command line interface (cli), there is no need to use commands
<PeterGriffin> I set up a VPN and I need a tool to measure the speed ot the interface, the loss rate, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<iceroot_> Cyrac: its just easier for us to help with commands instead of "click here, click there and so on"
<iceroot_> PeterGriffin: iftop for example
<iceroot_> PeterGriffin: also ping, wget and so on
<ZIPY> PeterGriffin: how is louis :P
<axisys> I created a replica on account on master and I can connect to it from slave using that account .. but use rt4 says Access denied for user 'replica'@'%'
<axisys> oops. wrong channel
<PeterGriffin> ZIPY: She asks about you too
<nicksloan> how might I work around this: https://gist.github.com/nicksloan/2417cb3d7696ea720468
<R-800> Sorry for being repetitive, guys, and ignorant, and thick in the head, but I have to ask this again.  And I must apologize for being so clueless, as it makes it hard to even know what question to even ask. Here's by best effort at asking anyway:
<R-800> I'd like to download VLC media player for Ubuntu 12.04, as completely as possible (meaning all dependencies included) via a Windows machine, so that I can sneakernet it to a Ubuntu machine without internet. How can I proceed?.
<Cyrac> How do i fiund out what version of ubuntu i use on ubuntu?
<Cyrac> *find
<iceroot_> !offline | R-800
<ubottu> R-800: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<nicksloan> whoops
<iceroot_> Cyrac: cat /etc/issue
<nicksloan> thought I was in #puppet
<silner> R-800: the easiest way may be to add the medibuntu repo
<R-800> I'd live to do that, but Synaptic isn't installed on this version of Ubuntu, or am I mistaken?
<R-800> live = love
<iceroot_> R-800: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<TJ-> R-800: boot a LiveCD/USB on a networked machine of 12.04, install vlc, copy /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the target Ubuntu and do "apt-get install vlc"
<ActionPa1snip> R-800: not by default
<Cyrac> Oh man. i wnated ubuntu the latest version,not version 9. :s
<R-800> TJ-: I don't have a networked machine running 12.04 currently.
<silner> I never realised Synaptic isn't in Ubuntu. Sorry. I mostly use Xubuntu, but I thought that would hold
<ActionPa1snip> Cyrac: yeah, neither Karmic or Jaunty are suported
<ActionPa1snip> silner: its still available :)
<PeterGriffin> iceroot_: I haven't tryed iftop, which I will in a moment, bat in general I need something giving rich statistics for the connection quolity.
<nicksloan> is there any way to stop packages that start themselves on installation?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: sry i can't find anything ;(
<nicksloan> that is… prevent that from happening at all
<R-800> iceroot_: What should I enter for the question "What package do you need to install?" if I"m looking for VLC and all its dependencies?
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: still the same in.tftpd[2246]: tftp: client does not accept options
<nicksloan> because auto-starting a service I've just installed is kind of a bitch-ass thing to do, from an automated provisioning standpoint.
<TJ-> R-800: You need "apt-offline"
<lotuspsychje> !language | nicksloan
<ubottu> nicksloan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<trism> MoPac: yes, the point is to see if the bug is already fixed upstream
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: if you check the working systems, do they have that in the logs too?
<R-800> TJ-: Where do I enter that?
<nicksloan> lotuspsychje: my apologies! didn't mean to offend
<usr13> nicksloan: There are applications that start in userspace, and you'll find a section in "Settings" for "Autostart".  (Services are a different matter.)
<MoPac> trism: thanks
<MoPac> I'm seen a regression recently in display performance, and I'm not sure if it's ubuntu, nvidia, the Sony-related kernel plugins, or some combingation (on Sony Vaio F). When my screen turns off due to inactivity, and I reactivate it, it cannot stay on more than a second or so. I press display button to turn it on, then it goes right back off. Have to shut down to fix. Anyone else seen similar?
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: http://www.unix.com/red-hat/181855-pxe-boot-server.html
<silner> ActionPa1snip: Ah, I guess it's the promotion of the software centre. I should have realised.
<TJ-> R-800: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<drmeister> Hey folks - I've used Linux(slackware/redhat/fedora) for several years in the past but not for the past 5 years or so.  I'm installing Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | drmeister
<ubottu> drmeister: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionPa1snip> matthias_: https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:PXE_boot_installation  states: This is normal. PXELINUX does not seem to accept all options, but it does not impact booting. "in.tftpd: tftp: client does not accept options"
<drmeister> Question: Do the development tools get installed automatically?
<nicksloan> usr13: yeah. I'm wrestling with a service… supervisor
<lotuspsychje> !dev | drmeister
<ubottu> drmeister: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<val___> hello
<usr13> nicksloan: Is this a server, or desktop?
<drmeister> Currently it's installing and "Retrieving file 51 of 109" - it's going to take a while before I can find out.
<JuJuBee> Ive been having trouble with my desktop not booting.  Get a grub error.  I have a sata->usb adapter so I took the HD out and plugged it into my laptop while looking at syslog.  Here are the results  http://pastebin.com/MLVFHZfV  is my HD Toast?
<nicksloan> the init scripts are not very good, and a bare-bones upstart script is working a lot better. would rather just use that.
<reisio> hi val___
<bazhang> drmeister, you need to install build-essential
<nicksloan> usr13: ubuntu server
<val___> I want to build a terminal-based(ncurses) desktop app that talks to a server
<TJ-> R-800: Provided you have Python on the Windows PC, apt-offline will work
<drmeister> bazhang: Is "install build-essential" a command line command?
<bazhang> drmeister, sudo apt-get install packagename is the syntax
<nicksloan> usr13: the trick is, I'm provisioning with puppet. I can install my upstart script, and tell it to use upstart instead of init, but not when it is already started.
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: maybe you can test your hd with the package 'testdisk'
<Cyrac> How do I check with virtualbox v4.2.16 what ubuntu I can use. everytime i try download the latest version version 12 or 13,i have problems
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: the os does  not see it as far as I can tell...
<drmeister> ubottu: I'm writing a Common Lisp compiler at the moment for my research - I'll be compiling it on Ubuntu but I don't think I would call myself an "ubuntu developer".
<ubottu> drmeister: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R-800> TJ-: I was just wondering about that.  According to this article, apt-offline will indeed work when the networked machine runs Windows, which is exactly the situation that applies for me.
<drmeister> ubottu - you rascal.
<nicksloan> really think there ought to be a way to choose in advance
<TJ-> R-800: I think you have your solution!
<R-800> TJ-: Thank you.  But what should I download to enure this will work for the Windows machine?
 * pinky is away: Away
<drmeister> bazhang: Putting it all together its: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<TJ-> R-800: I assume, a Windows build of python, and the apt-offline python script
<usr13> nicksloan: service <name> stop
<ActionPa1snip> R-800: just use dpkg to install all the debs
<bazhang> drmeister, yes
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: if testdisk or gparted can't see your hd, might be dead indeed
<drmeister> bazhang: Got it - thank you very much!
<R-800> ActionPa1snip: Are you sure? That sounds like something that wouldn't work in Windows.
<TJ-> R-800: see the man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/apt-offline.8.html
<ActionPa1snip> R-800: if you are copying debs from system to system, you can install debs at command line
<val___> I would like to build a client(ncurses)/server application in C, could anyone point me in the right direction? I am coming from the web world where I built http web services and the browser(client) consumed it
<TJ-> ActionPa1snip: He won't need dpkg; apt-offline does the install itself
<val___> I've been looking into tcp sockets
<usr13> nicksloan: In other words, just stop the service, do what you need to do and then re-start it.
<drmeister> I'm installing Ubuntu on Virtualbox 4.2.16 on a Mac OS X 10.8.1  -   Ubuntu didn't give me the option of installing 32-bit or 64-bit.  Where does that get defined?
<lotuspsychje> val___: maybe try the ##programming channel?
<R-800> TJ-: Thanks so much.  I know I need to do a lot of self-education here, and with the links you've provided, I think that's finally going to be possible.
<usr13> nicksloan: And so now that you know that a service is automatically started when you install it, you can act accordingly.
<DJones> drmeister: That depends on whether you downloaded the 32 or 64 bit iso
<val___> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<drmeister> DJones - Ah!
<Slart> val___: there has to be a channel for c programming.. perhaps they will know of a good framework for you.. try ##cplusplus or ##c
<drmeister> DJones: I don't know which one I got - I guess I'll find out once it finishes installing.
<Slart> val___: that is assuming you're not looking to write the whole thing from scratch.. =)
<lotuspsychje> i have this corrupt mouse icon problem again every first boot of the day on 13.04 64 bit clean install, on an older ati X800 and driver 'radeon', any sugestions?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is the contents of /dev created statically or dynamically?
<R-800> TJ-: Can you tell me anything about Keryx as an alternative approach to this problem?  Any thoughts on which method might be more straightforward?
<usr13> gribouille: dynamically
<DJones> drmeister: From memory, the 32 bit version will have i386 in the iso's name, 64 bit has amd64 in filename
<gribouille> usr13, I have a quantal that is not running, and /dev is not empty
<usr13> gribouille: Actually no, it's static, but updated as you go.
<drmeister> DJones - then I have the 64-bit version.  I just looked at the iso file: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> R-800: apt-offline is in the main ubuntu archives an maintained by one of the apt developers; Keryx isn't either.
<usr13> gribouille: Yea, it's static.
<gribouille> usr13, you just said it is dynamic
<mrtAkdeniz> rdakdeniz
<Cyrac> How do i check what operativ system virtualbox have and the system there?
<usr13> gribouille: What is it you need to do?
<mrtAkdeniz> Hi Guys,
<mrtAkdeniz> Is there any channel for game support? Or May I ask here?
<Cyrac> I mean if it has 64 or 43
<R-800> TJ-: Thanks, but I'm struggling to translate your kind comment. I'll just take this to mean you don't think Keryx is the solution.
<Slart> mrtAkdeniz: try asking here
<gribouille> usr13, I want to backup my system. do I have to backup /dev?
<lotuspsychje> mrtAkdeniz: ubuntu gaming?
<usr13> gribouille: What is the purpose of your backup?
<mrtAkdeniz> lotuspsychje, yes, on Steam Dota 2
<lotuspsychje> mrtAkdeniz: ask your issue mate as Slart sugested you :p
<usr13> gribouille: For a complete system restore.  (Start from scratch with new HD?) Or _______________ ?
<mrtAkdeniz> I am going to ask lotuspsychje , but I dunno where can I to start :p
<gribouille> usr13, yes
<nicksloan> usr13: yeah. That occurred to me, but it's easier said than done. Puppet can't have two service objects of the same name. which means I can't let puppet's magic do the stopping of the init version of the service, and the starting of the upstart version, which means making manual Exec calls, which puppet discourages. Not starting on installation at all would be much cleaner, I was just hoping that it was possible.
<TJ-> R-800: Correct :) I'd always go for something that is maintained as part of the Debian/Ubuntu core packages
<mrtAkdeniz> My graphics are Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS, not official amd drivers, and game is lagging.. Freezing etc. How can I install official drivers? I tried once from amd website, but my whole desktop went off. :\
<Slart> mrtAkdeniz: add some more info to that like what model of graphics card, what version of ubuntu, if it's just a problem with that game or if this is happening to regular desktop apps as well
<usr13> nicksloan: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/puppet.html
<mrtAkdeniz> regular desktop apps working well, on game problem is starting.. AMD Radeon HD7670M , Ubuntu 13.04 x64 Gnome
<Slart> mrtAkdeniz: I'm sure there are someone in here who knows about AMD graphics cards.. I use a nvidia-card myself so I won't be able to help you myself
<mrtAkdeniz> oh Slart mate thank you anyway :)
<R-800> TJ-: I'm having some trouble finding out what Python components need to be installed to make apt-offline work with a networked Windows machine.
<Cyrac> Can anyone help me to find the right version of ubuntu or something? everytime i try,i cna't get the ubuntu work? not with latest version
<nicksloan> usr13: am I supposed to pay attention to a particular part of that? I've seen that page, and the puppet docs. I know how to do what I want, just was looking for a cleaner way.
<nicksloan> usr13: I appreciate the help, even though the answer isn't what I was hoping for
<TJ-> R-800: I'd say just regular Python, else they'd specify more
<TJ-> Install the apt-offline script, run it, see what it says
<R-800> TJ-: Seems simple enough.
<mrtAkdeniz> Cyrac, can you explain more about your issue?
<daftykins> ^+1
<matthias_> ActionPa1snip: http://imgur.com/YhlWiAr
<MrLahey> Hey there I am on lubuntu and having an issue on my other computer. I changed the password and could not login after that, so I used grub recovery to change the password back. after that I could login but its like my profile is gone. the panel is missing, the desktop is empty, when I right click it shows only the default programs, none of the ones I installed. it basically looks the same as if you logged into a guest account
<sahil> hello i am planning to install linux kernal 3.10 in my ubuntu 12.04 for sake of improvement of graphics card.is there and conflict/regression that i amy encounter?
<sahil> may*
<daftykins> MrLahey: perhaps you've lost your /home ?
<daftykins> MrLahey: what do you see from 'ls -l /home' ?
<meteors2313> command to join a channel?
<reisio> /join #achannel
<sahil> any help?
<MrLahey> drwx------ 44 david david 12288 Aug 12 02:12 david
<sahil> :)
<R-800> TJ-: apt-offline won't seem to install in Windows because none of the included files are recognized.
<reisio> sahil: with?
<reisio> R-800: why not hook the Ubuntu install up to the network
<R-800> reisio: I understand that you have difficulty with my situation, but your line of inquiry isn't helpful.
<sahil> will updating to kernal 3.10 on ubuntu 12.04 cause any regression?
<bekks> sahil: It will cause regressions to everything fixed only in the Ubuntu patches to the kernel.
<k1l_> sahil: there is no 3.10 from official ubuntu repos so far.
<reisio> well it was more rhetorical
<Pici> R-800: How is apt-offline not working in Windows a problem for #ubuntu?
<reisio> Pici: you don't see a connection between apt and Ubuntu?
<Pici> reisio: I don't see a connection between running software on Windows and Ubutnu.
<Illusioneer> I am trying to ssh in, using SSH keys works fine, and sshd_config has "PasswordAuthentication yes", I however can't get my user account to allow a plain-text password login
<sahil> hmm
<reisio> Pici: what about wubi?
<reisio> Pici: what about disk imagers?
<reisio> also rhetorical
<reisio> sahil: it could, but you can always undo it
<Illusioneer> I just get "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<Illusioneer> in the -v version it even says "debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password"
<MrLahey> oops
<OerHeks> sahil,  the Linux kernel for the upcoming Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the stable version 3.10.1, but it is still in beta
<Illusioneer> but then after failing to find an rsa key, I get "debug1: No more authentication methods to try."
<TJ-> Illusioneer: is there something in ~/.ssh/config preventing passwords ?
<MrLahey> daftykins sorry I was looking at wrong pc lol. I can't keep all my computers straight
<R-800> Pici: Fair question.  Technically, it isn't.  What would you recommend?  I am doing a favor for a dear family member, who I want to help get into the habit of using Ubuntu.  The machine won't connect to the internet at present.  A windows machine is the only method available for downloads right now.  I would think this community would be more understanding, and champion my efforts to get...
<sahil> <OerHeks> if i am not mistaking kernal 3.8 is going to be backported to 12.04
<R-800> ...someone using Ubuntu.  If the fact that Windows is involved creates a problem for the community, that is a real shame, in my view.  I thought there would be more encouragement and less scrutiny.
<gdadheech> Hi
<daftykins> MrLahey: can you pastebin 'ls -l /home' ?
<Illusioneer> TJ-: no the new user home dir is almost entirely empty
<gdadheech> which is best code browser for ubuntu
<OerHeks> sahil why messing with kernels, what is your videodriver problem?
<Illusioneer> TJ- : do I have to add the user to a ssh group or some such?
<k1l_> OerHeks: sahil yes, 3.8 is in the enablement stack for 12.04
<sahil> <OerHeks> nothing my system is stable...just want to tinker to get few more fps in games ...either natively or via wine ;)
<Cyrac> i didnt see the answer of my question,cuz i was away..what was the answer? sorry
<rrrr> Hi
<TJ-> Pici: apt-offline is provided in the Ubuntu archives for offline installation of packages to a non-networked Debian/Ubuntu PC, and *can* fetch the packages required via a Windows host (or another Linux host) as part of its workflow. So it is pertinent to #ubuntu
<Cyrac> Can anyone give me the right version of ubuntu? Cuz everytime I try ubuntu the latest version,it doesnt work.. and idk how to check what right version I need
<Pici> R-800: I completely understand. Its not that we don't want to help, but I don't think that you are going to be ab;e to find people here that can help you with installing specific software on Windows even if it is related to Ubuntu.  There are many other helpful channels here on freenode that would be much more informed in such matters.
<MrLahey> daftykins http://pastebin.com/zssDsDd8
<gdadheech> #codebrowsers
<daftykins> MrLahey: hmm ok, well you've still got your own home there then. it said total 12 though 0o is there nothing else in there?
<daftykins> Cyrac: what are you trying to install ubuntu on?
<gdadheech> Hi
<daftykins> hi
<gdadheech> any code browser to understand the project ?
<k1l_> gdadheech: do you have a ubuntu problem?
<MrLahey> daftykins in the terminal i just see the folder home/david
<daftykins> MrLahey: fair enough, does the terminal consider your home to be that folder still? and you can see any data within it that you'd created before? e.g. type 'cd' then 'ls' and you should see your stuff
<pain> deenooo
<pain> hi guys
<snollux> Ello ello. So I'm trying to turn this kind of weird package I made (basically a lone C file, plus a few python scripts and a bash "INSTALL" script to move things and set permissions) into a legit ubuntu package. How can I do that?
<snollux> Here's the current "INSTALL" script http://pastebin.com/QeP7Fc8P
<pain> is anyone keen to help me?
<MrLahey> daftykins yes I see my folders and stuff in there
<pain> atheros wireless, after the update to 13.04  2 meters range where i can use it
<daftykins> MrLahey: ok i was expecting some kind of profile corruption - i'm out of ideas i'm afraid :(
<eka> hi all. When I try to upload a picture to say Facebook, I can't see the network drives in the file chooser dialog. I have all my pic in a NAS that I can access it through network file share in nautilus… but can't when uploading… what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> snollux  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<snollux> Thanks!
<reisio> eka: last I checked, admittedly some time ago, Facebook used Java™ by default for such nonsense
<eka> reisio: I can't anywhere
<pain> eka: i am saving the pic on my desktop and when uploading it, just changing the folder
<reisio> can't what?
<blazemore> reisio: I've never heard that, and it is the sort of thing I'd have heard
<eka> reisio: access my shared net folder from an upload file chooser being FB or other service
<eka> pain: it's a PITA
<reisio> blazemore: what is?
<blazemore> Facebook using Java
 * reisio shrugs
<blazemore> snollux: Start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<daum_> when i start unity it keeps saying opengl failed to load,it looks like my opengl is working fine - glxgears shows 60fps
<eka> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34737/uploading-or-attaching-files-that-located-on-a-shared-drive-doesnt-work
<eka> it really sucks
<pain> eka: i still have an issue with the ubuntu, when saving somewhere, i have to open the folder manualy, because when it comes to a salf kind of refreshing folder loke desktop it is not there.. so open manually the folder, maybe it helps
<jezi22> guys any good pdf reader which saves the last page i read on? i tried evince but i cannot find the options. i tried googling but no luck.
<eka> pain: it doesn't … it's a shared folder… I don't know why… win does it, mac does it…
<MrLahey> daftykins thanks for your help
<drmeister> I'm installing Ubuntu on Virtualbox 4.2.16 on a Mac OS X 10.8.1  -  It got hung up "Retrieving file 55 of 100(and something)" Under Activity Monitor "Real Mem = 5.55 GB" and it was only using 20% CPU and sat like that for an hour.  I hit the SKIP button a few times and now it's continuing.   Will I need to start over again?
<eka> jezi22: last time I read in Linux I used to put bookmarks… don't remember which reader though
<usr13> eka: If it's nfs share, I'm sure it would work, but beyond that, I don't know.
<eka> usr13: it's a samba share
<daftykins> drmeister: no, it'll just be trying to pull down updates during install, no reason to do that during install at all
<pain> eka: samba shoulld work, try to refresh
<usr13> eka: Well, it would depend on how it's mounted.  Should work.  I don't know.
<eka> pain: tried many times…
<drmeister> daftykins: Thanks - it just said Installation complete and it's rebooting.
<jezi22> eka: the default in ubuntu works. just saves it automatically when the pdf is closed. but i reformatted to ubuntu server and installed my own desktop environment. now it doesn't do the same behavior
<eka> it just doesn't show on the list of drives… nor show any net browser…
<eka> pain: usr13: I even added a shortcut on nautilus… but it doesn't show in the upload dialog
<matthias_> is here sb well known about ltsp?
<lvleph> When trying to read a folder on an ext3 files system I get an Input/Output error
<matthias_> because i've got a question
<lvleph> How can I delete this folder?
<usr13> eka: If it's mounted perminately (so-to-speak), it probably works.  In other words, with a fstab entry, example:
<usr13> eka: //192.168.1.5/my/folder /home/mounts/localmount cifs rw
<eka> usr13: yes, but I don't want permanent mount :P
<pain> eka: i am not that aadvanced, but it looks like kind of sudo right to me, can't help you more, sorry
<eka> pain: it's not that
<matthias_> if i boot up my fat client there stands eth0 configured:  192.168.178.227:192.168.178.1:192.168.178.1:255.255.255.0  but above it says  ip=192.168.178.227:192.168.178.4:192.168.178.1:255.255.255.0  ##.277 is my client .4 is my server .1 is my router and my  server acts as dnsmasq but why is in the second line .1 but  not .4?
<MrLahey> daftykins another problem I am having my be a clue. for example certain programs no longer work. as an example when I try to run pcmanfm at the terminal it says "error while loading shared libraries: libmenu-cache.so.2"
<matthias_> here a screenshoot: http://i.imgur.com/YhlWiAr.jpg
<shadej> I want to use my ubuntu as a router
<shadej> how will be its performance?
<usr13> eka: YOu could always just copy the file(s) over to Ubuntu's filesystem.  Right?
<reisio> shadej: fine
<eka> usr13: yes but that is a PITA… I don't understand why in hell it doesn't show network shared folders
<shadej> reisio: in comparison with a router?
<eka> it happens on FB on imgur, gmail…
<usr13> eka: I'm not sure either.
<reisio> shadej: lot of routers run Linux systems already
<daftykins> matthias_: 'connection refused' sounds more like permissions / wrong host
<eka> usr13: it must by a tailored down nautilus or something
<usr13> eka: And I'm not that knowledgable about facebook either, (my idea of social-networking  is email :).
<shadej> reisio: oh yeah but i am trying to use my pc as a router
<Cyrac> Can anyone help me get the latest version of ubuntu please? where u ahve trashbin and stuff on the left side
<eka> usr13: I can't on gmail… FB was an example
<eka> usr13: see here http://serverfault.com/questions/431182/file-upload-page-coming-up-it-is-not-showing-the-mounted-folders
<eka> usr13: everybody is having the same issue
<usr13> eka: I also don't use nautilus, (I use thunar).
<reisio> shadej: I know, you said
<drmeister> I have a brand-new shiny Ubuntu installation.  I'm trying to get a development environment installed.   "sudo apt-get install build-essential" returns with "unable to locate package build-essential".   "sudo apt-get update" --> Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists
<usr13> eka: (I'm an xfce user.)
<eka> usr13: nautilus is the default in ubuntu afaik
<reisio> drmeister: you got any other package manager / frontends open?
<eka> usr13: in the default ubuntu install ;)
<shadej> reisio: so if that is the case why do people purchase routers why dont they use normal PCs to do so
<usr13> drmeister: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<drmeister> reisio: I'm new to Ubuntu (but lots of decade old experience with Linux/slackware/redhat/fedora)
<usr13> eka: Yes, you are correct.
<reisio> shadej: routers are preconfigured for a specific task
<Cyrac> I have problems everytime.. :(
<shadej> reisio: is that what makes them expensive
<reisio> shadej: routers aren't expensive
<shadej> reisio: are you sure
<pain> ppl, still here, anyone, atheros, bad wireless, ux31e asus, 1 meter works, disabled the power savings-no result..any help? searched everything, well, the thing is that on 12 had the same issue but in a week through the update it was good, now it sucks but i need it for my job..
<reisio> yup
<drmeister> usr13: All it gives me is "Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists"
<matthias_> daftykins: as already metion there is something worng with the ip first and then eth0 because there is 192.168.178.1 instead of .4 you see what i mean?
<usr13> drmeister: Close other package managers first.
<shadej> reisio: can u tell me their average cost
<Cyrac> Who can help me with ubuntu? I am trying to install the latest version of ubuntu.. but everytime i try,i can't get it to work
<reisio> shadej: I'm not sure the average cost of all routers would be a useful figure
<reisio> shadej: you can get one for $20 at local stores in the USA
<drmeister> usr13 - I don't think I have any package managers open.  It just booted into Ubuntu (fresh install) - does one come up automatically?
<shadej> reisio: wow i had very bad image then
<usr13> drmeister: (There are a cople of front-end applications for apt and one of them is apparently running or opened.)
<usr13> drmeister: sudo apt-get update  #What does it say exactly?
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, any other apps besides Minitube to play youtube videos?
<daftykins> matthias_: you're not really explaining it too clearly
<reisio> DreamPCs: youtube-viewer
<DreamPCs> Cool, I'll try that, thanks.
<Cyrac> usr13: would u b so kindly help me? :)
<usr13> Cyrac: Sure.  What do you need?
<UbuntuNewbie> !ask | Cyrac
<Cyrac> I have been trying to install ubuntu the latest version 11,12 adn 13.. but everytime i try,i can't get it to work
<ubottu> Cyrac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> Cyrac: What seems to be the problem?
<shadej> reisio: so you are telling me that i can replace my router with a pc
<reisio> shadej: yup, routers are computers too, just simpler ones
<Cyrac> i either get a block screen that stops,strange colours or it won't start at all.. hard to say when i ahve tried like 4 times or more
<Cyrac> *black
<drmeister> usr13: Thanks, is it ok if I post a small piece of screen-shot?  Copy and past from VirtualBox to OS X is not working yet.
<usr13> !nomodeset | Cyrac
<ubottu> Cyrac: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pain> brennan: paid it, i have the router 2 meters away now an the signla is at the minimum
<usr13> !paste | drmeister
<ubottu> drmeister: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> drmeister: One line is ok,
<Cyrac> So how do i fix it, usr13?
<pain> _
<matthias_> daftykins: ok on this image http://i.imgur.com/YhlWiAr.jpg under "my ip address seems to bee..." you can see 192.168.178.227... and on the bottom you can see "eth0 configured...." i think there is ab problem at eth0 configured.. because there is not 192.168.178.4 metioned which is my server and thats because there is the socket error? clear sry im from germany :)
<pain> ?
<Cyrac> I wnat to have that version of ubuntu that have trasbin and stuff on the left side
<pain> hey
<MonkeyDust> Cyrac  it's called unity
<pain> the pain is not me
<pain> THE PAIN IS NOT ME, i mea the one with the atheros
<usr13> Cyrac: "See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter"
<eka> pain: you could change your nick to something like _pain_
<shadej> reisio: is configuring  /etc/sysctl.conf  enough to turn pc to router
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrac: that will be Ubuntu then as it uses Unity shell by default
<pain> eka: trying, but if i am right the irq from the 90 wouldn't let anyone on the same server with the same nick :)
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrac: if you are using virtualbox still then I suggest you use the 2D session.
<reisio> shadej: I doubt it
<shadej> reisio: hm
<ActionParsnip2> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Cyrac> usr13: on that link u gave me,there is a black screen there show about ubuntu.. this generic thingy.. what version of ubuntu is that?
<pain> _
<daftykins> matthias_: sounds like the DHCP server is giving it the wrong IPs then perhaps
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrac : have you tried asking in #vbox they may know some settings
<ActionParsnip2> !away > gbuyers[away]
<Cyrac> I only want ubuntu to work,but the latest version with all stuff like trashbeen and stuff on the left side
<pain> _
<drmeister> usr13: I was messing around trying to figure out copy/past from VirtualBox to OS X - here's the result: http://imagebin.org/267303
<usr13> Cyrac: Is this what you are talking about?:  http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<pain> changed it everywhere in the settings... does not work.. lol
<matthias_> daftykins: my router gives it the .227 but above it becomes the right one you know where to change this, so that in the second paragraph the adress is the same like in the first paragraph?
<Cyrac> usr: well.. how does the desktop of ubuntu look like using that ubuntu version?
<Left_Turn> hey guys i installed python3 but when u type python3 my OS can't find it.. how can i search for it
<reisio> Left_Turn: how'd you install it?
<Left_Turn> i can't remember... i used make make install i think
<Left_Turn> @resio
<painless> _
<icelite> hi Left_Turn
<icelite> :)
<Left_Turn> hi icelite.. do we know each other?
<Left_Turn> sorry i have bad memory
<icelite> ahh the Swindon girl
<painless> eka: did it :D
<icelite> remember ?
<reisio> Left_Turn: probably should've used apt-get install python3
<usr13> drmeister: ls /var/lib/apt/lists/lock    #What does that say?
<daftykins> matthias_: if you're trying to PXE boot then you can't use your domestic router for the DHCP server unless you've modified its' scope for the whole thing
<Left_Turn> huh?
<Left_Turn> oh
<icelite> Swindon?
<icelite> :D
<TJ-> matthias_: Have you ensured the nbd kernel module is installed from the initrd?
<Left_Turn> is there a way to search for python3 that i do have reisio ?
<drmeister> usr13: It just returns /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Left_Turn> icelite?
<icelite> yes
<Cyrac> usr13: would u b so kindly show me how the desktop look like on ubuntu using that version of ubuntu u showed me?
<Left_Turn> i don't recall speaking to any girls on irc
<reisio> Left_Turn: apt-cache search python3
<drmeister> cat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -> Permission denied
<Left_Turn> ok thanks reisio
<drmeister> usr13: sudo cat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -> nothing
<usr13> drmeister: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/lock    #What does that say?
<ActionParsnip2> Left_turn: I can name a few
<matthias_> yes TJ- daftykins im using dnsmasq because i can't modify settings on my router
<Left_Turn> i see ActionParsnip2 :)
<TJ-> matthias_: "Socket failed" usually occurs because the nbd kernel module (which creates the socket) isn't loaded
<Left_Turn> reisio: it's definately installed.. but the results son't show a path
<drmeister> usr13: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Feb 13 17:13 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (I typed that in, it should be accurate)
<drmeister> usr13: Yup, it matches.
<matthias_> TJ-: and how can i load this module?
<Cyrac> usr: i really need to see how the desktop look like from the version of that ubuntu u showed me,the photo.. been installing over and over and i forgot wich one it was
<usr13> drmeister: ps aux | grep apt
<painless> so, ubuntu 13.04, atheros wireless works on 2 meters only and badly, ubuntu 12 was ok, any help? (latest kernel, and tried everything like turning down the power saving mode and stuff)
<ActionParsnip2> Matthias_: based on tj-s advice.  You can run: echo nbd | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<Left_Turn> reisio: :(
<usr13> drmeister: ps aux | grep apt    #Show me the pid number(s)
<ActionParsnip2> Painless: is the Raring install a fresh install or did you upgrade from Quantal?
<drmeister> usr13: It's the same as before so I'll repost it:  http://imagebin.org/267303
<drmeister> usr13: Except for the grep pid the pids are the same as in the  http://imagebin.org/267303 paste.
<painless> ActionParsnip2 - upgrade
<Cyrac> usr: sorry if I nag,but idk how the desktop look like on the version of ubuntu on the photo u showed me.. sorry
<ActionParsnip2> Painless : from Quantal?
<painless> yep
<ActionParsnip2> Drmeister: is software centre open?
<ActionParsnip2> Painless : ok. Are there any bugs reported?
<painless> ActionParsnip2 did something i did now on the 12th but now it seems not to work
<painless> ActionParsnip2 lot of bugs, but none regarding the wireless
<drmeister> ActionParsnip2: How do I tell?  I'm new to Ubuntu - some sort of language support installer was open but hung up - I just shut it down.
<painless> ActionParsnip2 like python crush, chromium mostly
<ActionParsnip2> !aptfix | Drmeister
<ubottu> Drmeister: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Cyrac> usr: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1210installation-large_014.jpg <... this is the way I want my ubuntu to look like,but the latest version of it
<ActionParsnip2> Drmeister : its a big app with software to install
<matthias_> ActionParsnip2: TJ- after running this nbd | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrac : yes that is default.  Its is unity shell
<matthias_> ActionParsnip2: TJ- still the same problem
<drmeister> ActionParsnip2: I tried the "sudo fuser..." and then sudo apt-get update --> Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists
<drmeister> Should I reboot?
<usr13> drmeister: sudo kill 1716 ; sudo kill 1717;sudo kill 1718
<Cyrax> where do I get that version of ubuntu?
<reisio> Left_Turn: that's what dpkg -L is for
<ActionParsnip2> Drmeister : sounds like a plan
<Left_Turn> what's dpkg -L reisio
<ActionParsnip2> Drmeister : then rerun the command ubottu gave
<ActionParsnip2> Left_turn : read the man pages
<Left_Turn> i really hate man
<drmeister> I rebooted and then: sudo apt-get update -> now it is connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip2> Reisio : could use awk on the output and pipe to sudo kill :)
<Left_Turn> it confuses me even more:(
<Cyrax> it would b really helpful,if u could give me a download link to that version, ActionParsnip
<Cyrax> For virtualbox that is
<usr13> drmeister: After that is done, do sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> drmeister: (Which is an essential part of the post-install process.)
<kim79> Hey i havea problem after i installd the nvidia driver my resilution is wrong and unety dont load
<nurow> Does anyone know of a solid, high-end gaming laptop that has excellent compatibility with Ubuntu? I recently purchased a System76 Bonobo Extreme and have had a ton of issues with it, and want to find a better laptop. Any ideas?
<Cyrax> ActionParsnip2: sorry if i ask alot,but its first time and i need a download link for that version of ubuntu from the photo I showed u.. latest one. been trying to find it,but no luck
<drmeister> usr13: Thanks - I'll do that.  It's saying Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg... Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http'   Do I have a problem with my connection to the interwebs?
<ActionParsnip2> Cryrax: its the Ubuntu iso from the main site. The image you gave is default.  Nothing different
<ActionParsnip2>  Cyrax: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<MonkeyDust> nurow  try zareason's webiste
<drmeister> Currently it is stuck at: 23% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] ...
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax: third time now. There is not a special ubuntu for virtualbox just like there isn't a special windows version for virtualbox either
<ActionParsnip2>  Cyrax : Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<nurow> MonkeyDust, those are also Clevos, right?
<nurow> I've just been so disappointed with the Bonobo Extreme. It claims to have Ubuntu support but: my headphone jack doesn't work, my brightness control doesn't work, and the clickpad has no driver and performs HORRRIBLY
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax: you can set settings in virtualbox to run ubuntu better but the cd inage is exactly 100% identical in every way
<nurow> I would really like to a high-end Samsung type laptop or something that I could put Ubuntu on... but I'm afraid of running into driver issues.
<Cyrax> i know.. but its so confusing for me who never used it before. but just one question.. Are there any command for ubuntu to upgrade ubuntu version i have?
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax : look into the 3D abd 2D acceleration in virtualbox.  Have you tried that?
<Cyrax> nope.. idk how either.. sorry
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax: yes you can upgrade to the next release or if you use Precise (and I suggest you do)
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax : you can upgrade directly to 14.04 when it is released next year
<ActionParsnip2> Cyrax : in one jump
<Cyrax> under get ready for installtion of ubuntu.. u can tick the box "download updates whiel installation of ubuntu.. is that recommended or can I skip that?
<Toze_das_Coves> it's up to you Cyrax
<drmeister> Hmm, it looks like my Ubuntu installation has no internet connection.  It's running within VirtualBox (sigh).
<usr13> drmeister: Yes, if you do not have an active connection to the internet, it won't work.
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, I would tick it.
<drmeister> Does anyone have experience with getting a network connection for Ubuntu working from within VirtualBox?  When I bring up the Network settings it says "Attached to NAT" and at the bottom of the window it says "! Non-optimal setting detected"  - that's helpful.
<drmeister> I'm on OS X 10.8.1, the network connection to the host is fine.
<Rexodus> Is it working?
<kim79> I installd the nvidia drivers and now unity bars wont load
<tsygrl> hey all - i just installed postfix on an unbuntu box. Accidentally trashed /etc/postfix. How do i get it back apt-get remove dovecot-postfix; apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-postfix; does not reinstall /etc/postfix.
<drmeister> Sorry, I forgot to mention that the network connection for my brand new Ubuntu install within VirtualBox is not working. No urls are being resolved.
<certain> i am not trying to turn you away from god
<iceroot_> tsygrl: do the same with the package "postfix"
<iceroot_> tsygrl: and maybe try "--purge"
<majorka> Hey guys, any problem with netbeans ?!? 7.0.1 7.1.2 and 7.3.1 seems to having some problem with the new java update.
<certain> justice\\\\\\\
<b0x> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 13.04, but i always get a dirty disk/faulty drive error just after choosing the install or manually setting up partitions
<b0x> i have checked my internal hdd, it is fine
<b0x> i have also tried both installing from cd and usb flash drive
<b0x> i want to dual boot windows 8, and its running in efi mode, so im using the uefi installer
<wilee-nilee> b0x, Do you have an allocated space for the install?
<sncs> Hi all, can someone help me out with a very strange problem I seem to be having
<b0x> yes, ive got a 100gb partition
<daftykins> sncs: ask away
<b0x> the installer formats the partition and does copy some files
<b0x> then fails
<sncs> Seems that whenever I ping6 a host which isnt IPv6 it routes to local
<wilee-nilee> sncs, Maybe if you describe it to the channel.
<sncs> # ping6 google.com
<sncs> PING google.com(ee-in-x8b.1e100.net) 56 data bytes
<sncs> 64 bytes from ee-in-x8b.1e100.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=4.98 ms
<wilee-nilee> b0x, You should resize windows with its partitioner first.
<sncs> root@optimus:/var/www/tajtickets.nl/log# ping6 microsoft.com
<sncs> PING microsoft.com(optimus.arconnect.nl) 56 data bytes
<sncs> 64 bytes from optimus.arconnect.nl: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > sncs
<ubottu> sncs, please see my private message
<painless> hi all, any kind of strong ubuntu guy in here? athero wireless? bad connection?
<sncs> optimus.arconnect.nl is my server name
<sncs> my bad wilee
<iceroot_> sncs: 1. use pastebin 2. dont run a root-shell
<iceroot_> sncs: 3. dont host a server when you are using a root-shell all the time
<wilee-nilee> sncs, No biggie you just want all the info compacted for easy access
<sncs> yeah i know running root is bad, im messing around with the configs, saves me have to sudo all the time
<wilee-nilee> painless, The channel works with you stating the actual issues to it.
<wilee-nilee> sncs, very bad habit and can screw up permissions, get used to the password.
 * sncs logs on via normal user
<sncs> :)
<b0x> wilee-nilee
<b0x> i have resized the windows partition already
<wilee-nilee> b0x, With?
<painless> wilee-nileensorry, what do you mean?
<b0x> gparted
<wilee-nilee> !details | painless
<ubottu> painless: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sncs> the main problem is why does my server think that any host which doesnt have AAAA record is itself
<wilee-nilee> b0x, Have you run windows so it does its auto-chdsk and all is good there?
<b0x> as i said, the partition exists, when i retry the installation ubuntu prompts to 'reinstall' rather than clean install/dual boot
<tsygrl> iceroot_: thanks - going to stuff my configz into git before i do too much more this time ;-)
<wilee-nilee> b0x, YOur not answering questions and using your own conclusions, it is not help you actually want, best of luck.
<b0x> yes ive ran chkdsk
<b0x> also a surface scan/sector scan of the hdd
<painless> wilee-nilee: sorry, but wrote the issue for lots of times lately, here we go:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)
<painless> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<us0r> hello, I'm trying to connect my eserver running ubuntu 10.04 to the web through a netgear n600 dual band router that is connected to a wall jack. I get a strong internet connection to a windows computer close by but when i run the ethernet cable from the router to the server across the room i get nothing. any thoughts on what i am doing wrong? thanks
<painless> not working except 2 meters away
<wilee-nilee> painless, Best I can do is link you here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9485
<painless> thanks man, checking it out
<painless> wilee-nilee, yuo just have googled it, i did for a year, nothing, i am desperate
<wilee-nilee> painless, Not sure but adding weal signal to that search might help.
<wilee-nilee> weak*
<painless> did it, did it
<wilee-nilee> painless, We are all desperate for something, I said this is the best I can do, this is free help, if you want better answers go to the right service.
<b0x> wilee-nilee: running chkdsk again, volume bitmap issues, fixing now
<sncs> And since non existant AAAA IPv6 hosts resolve to localhost, all queries that need to go to an outside server go to the local server
<sncs> and scripts fail :S
<painless> <wilee-nilee, yoou are not the right person to tell me me to abandon it, i am o linux since 2003 :D, just seeking for the right guys to help me
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | painless
<ubottu> painless: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> did not say I was
<painless> <wilee-nilee no problem, i understand that, why are you taking it some kind of personally
<sncs> soon as i ifdown eth1 (ipv6 interface) everything works like a charm
<sncs> but then no IPv6 traffic.. :S
<painless> i am just trying to get ssome answers
<painless> sorry to bother you
<b0x> painless
<b0x> isnt something like the decibel setting?
<b0x> or power?
<painless> no
<painless> it is about the driver
<Cyrax> usr13: I installed now version 12.. the one who gave me the link.. but it only gave me the terminal.. what shall I do now?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, This a server or desktop?
<Cyrax> it didnt get me into desktop at all.. jsut the terminal
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Did you download the desktop or sever iso for your virtualbox install?
<wilee-nilee> server
<painless> box: it is about the drivers, by some reason(we discussed with some of my ubuntu friends), it is not just keeping the good stuff  and trying make it better, it takes out some good stuff sand keeps going on...why so?
<Cyrax> wilee-nilee: the file from the link he gave me is called ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, You might check the ISO's md5sum, vbox uses its own drivers in general, there may be a problem there but checking the iso is a good start.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> painless a simple google search learn  that your atheros supports only Single Band (no G/N) http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<painless> DerHerks so what? do not see any issue here?
<Cyrax> wilee-nilee: i dont understand this :(
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, And can you explain what you do not understand, or should I guess. ;)
<aldobr> hi all
<Cyrax> i dont understand what u explained and i dont evne understand y I can't sue version 12.. it goes fine with version 9
<Cyrax> *use
<painless> OerHeks, sir, i had a very good quality until i have upgraded to 13.04.. i tried everything...
<aldobr> i want to run a program that i downloaded, its a command line tool, the file is there, the permissions are right but when i type ./do-install i get file not found error
<bekks> Cyrax: Ubuntu version 9 isnt supported anymore.
<painless> OerHeks it did work on 12th one
<aldobr> how can bash return file not found for a file that appears on ls ?
<bekks> aldobr: Depends on your check.
<Cyrax> well.. at least that works fine for me.. but version 12 i can't evne get it to work.. the one who gave me the download link,. i only got to terminal only
<TJ-> aldobr: easily :)
<aldobr> omg
<aldobr> a light turned on on my head
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, That makes two of us, so far you have vaguely described nothing but a terminal, this could be due to a handful of varibles, all we can do is to start knocking them out, so I suggest checking the iso first for a good download..
<aldobr> what happens if the file has a shebang line and the interpreter is not there ?
<aldobr> does bash say file not found ?
<OerHeks> painless, oke i did not get that part, was working before upgrade.
<painless> OerHeks yep
<TJ-> aldobr: makes sense doesn't it?
<aldobr> hm
<aldobr> i will check that
<aldobr> thanks
<Cyrax> Would u b so kindly help me with it, wilee-nilee? would b really helpful..maybe its wrong bit version
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, I was helping, but now I'm done, others will be better with this, best of luck. ;)
<OerHeks> painless, i find an simular problem with 12.10 > nohwcrypt=1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/245826/network-card-atheros-problem-ubuntu-12-10
<Cyrax> Who else are willing to help me here?
<painless> OerHeks more, i tried all the net tricks like turning down the power saving mode and stuff.. my kernel is the latest..
<painless> OerHeks, did that, for 100 times man :)
<painless> OerHeks it did help before 13 but it doesn't
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm trying to pass data from arecord to sox. "arecord -f cd foo.wav" and then using it via "sox foo.wav .." works, but not with a pipe
<foofoobar> I tried this: arecord -f cd -t wav | sox - -t wav -r 16000 -b 16 -c 1 rec_tmp2.flac vad reverse vad reverse lowpass -2 2500
<foofoobar> I get the error: sox FAIL formats: can't open input  `-': WAVE: RIFF header not found
<foofoobar> Any ideas?
<painless> foofooba,sorry, not that advanced, but i think that it  is about the permission of the files or something
<abc456> hi
<daaku> i've got a static network setup which works for the most part, but i need to run "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.100.1" after boot to get the network to work. is there an appropriate way to get this happen as part of the setup from /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> daaku: why don't you manage this through network manager, as it's designed ?
<ikonia> daaku: remove all the content from the /etc/network/interfaces file that you've added and manage it through network manager, as designed
<daaku> ikonia: this is a headless container without a gui, not sure if that matters and i haven't used network manager before
<wilee-nilee> abc456, HI, do you have a support issue?
<ikonia> daaku: is it running ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop ?
<abc456> yes
<wilee-nilee> abc456, Excellent, tell the channel and maybe help is available. ;)
<daaku> ikonia: it was setup using debootstrap
<abc456> i am using debian, but i cant write in #debian, but i think this question is for linux general
<abc456> i installed the nvidia driver, now i want to change the resolution to "1920x1200" which is not available in the nvidia-settings, how can i change it per hand?
<ikonia> daaku: that doesn't answer my question
<wilee-nilee> abc456, YOU would need ##linux then this is ubuntu support, and you can ask debial to remove whay=tever blocks.
<abc456> in #linux i cant send to channel too
<drmeister> I just installed Ubuntu on VirtualBox - I have an internet connection but no DNS - has anyone seen this before?
<wilee-nilee> abc456, Debian might reqire you being registered with freenode not sure really.
<iceroot_> !register | abc456
<ubottu> abc456: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sncs> aha after much searching.. does anyone know how to disable IPv6 in PHP/Curl?
<daaku> ikonia: i'm not sure how to answer that question i guess. it's running precise
<abc456> strange, last time i could write to the channel
<ikonia> daaku: why did you not just do a normal install ?
<daaku> ikonia: i used lxc-create with the ubuntu script to create a container, my first ubuntu container, so i guess it was the "normal" install from my perspective :)
<wilee-nilee> abc456, Maybe the isp your on has been banned...etc hard to say, but I would get there help, #freenode can help.
<Cyrax> I might give up on using ubuntu on virtualbox.. can't get any version to work exept the old version 9
<abc456> maybe its beceuase i am with root acount in irc?
<ikonia> daaku: bottom line, add a default gateway to the interfaces file then
<morshed> sncs: >>>/join ##php
<bekks> Cyrax: Version 9 isnt supported anymore, and Ubuntu up to 13.10 works fine in vbox.
<ikonia> Cyrax: could you expand more on "can't get it to work"
<ikonia> Cyrax: what's the actual problem
<sncs> morshed: thanks
<Cyrax> idk how to explain.. sorry. i try to install ubuntu .. well tried to install ubuntu 11,12 nad 13.. and somehow i can't get it to work.. idk what
<ikonia> Cyrax: please explain "can't get it to work"
<Cyrax> i am able to install it,but it doesnt get me into the desktop of ubuntu
<ikonia> Cyrax: describe the problem
<ikonia> Cyrax: what does it do ?
<Cyrax> it only get me to the terminal only
<abc456> ok it worked
<ikonia> can you see the terminal now ?
<daaku> ikonia: makes sense, i have "gateway 192.168.100.1" (https://gist.github.com/daaku/f1d6872bc1718f52a4fb) but i still need to manually add the route
<Cyrax> i did,but since it didnt work,i removed it.. now i try install version 13 and see
<ikonia> daaku: you need a default gateway
<bekks> Cyrax: You didnt specify "didnt work" yet. What does it do? Refuse to work, drinks beer all the time, sits on your couch?
<ikonia> daaku: according to that pastebin that should add a default route
<daaku> ikonia: that's what i was expecting too
<Cyrax> b serious.. its annoying when i can't get it to work.. let me jsut install version 13 and see how it goes
<bekks> Cyrax: I am serious. What does "didnt work" mean? Specify it please.
<bekks> !details | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> daaku: thats very odd, that should add fine
<Cyrax> I am trying to explain as best as i can.. sorry if i can't explain good enough
<ikonia> daaku: ahhh I see the problem
<ikonia> daaku: you eed to add "eth0" to the auto line
<ikonia> put "auto eth0" above the iface eth0 inet static line
<Cyrax> Now i install ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso .. i tell u how it goes
<usr13> Cyrax: What did you install last time?
<icelite> sahhi all
<Cyrax> Can't remember.. there has been so many i installed idk wich one..
<daaku> ikonia: didn't help
<usr13> Cyrax: (I think I saw you asking some questions before.)
<ikonia> daaku: can you pastebin me your current interfaces file
<daaku> ikonia: i think the ubuntu network setup isn't kicking in and the lxc is setting up the network
<daaku> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/daaku/f8b1594ba5051c6dab24
<daaku> ikonia: running "ubuntu@pvm01:~$ sudo ifup eth0" returns "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<baegle1> All of the suddent, Flash is just failing left and right in Firefox. Happened pretty much right after a routine package update
<daaku> ikonia: running "sudo ifdown eth0" returns "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<Cyrax> Ok,i installed ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso .. this is what I got: This Kernet requires an x86-64 CPU,but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<baegle1> Anyone experiencing this?
<daaku> ikonia: even though "ip addr" shows eth0 to be configured
<Cyrax> *kernel
<ikonia> Cyrax: your installing 64bit on a 32bit machine
<guntbert> daaku: auto eth0   on a separate line
<daaku> guntbert: doh, let me try that
<Cyrax> oh crap. sorry for the word. i didnt know what bit it was.. thanks.. i try 32
<usr13> Cyrax: Looks as though you need x86, (32bit).
<daaku> guntbert: no change with that
<Cyrax> usr: would u b so kindly help find that one?
<usr13> Cyrax: Yes.  Do you want 12.04 LTS?
<Cyrax> latest version
<Cyrax> doesnt matter 12.04 or 13
<icelite> hi all
<usr13> Cyrax: 12.04 is the latest LTS, (which is what I use).
<usr13> LTS | Cyrax
<MonkeyDust> guys, the !permissions factoid brings no help -- i'm unable to delete or chown, chmod a hidden .Trash folder on this external USB - ls -la shows it is owned by [me] but it says 'permission denied', even with sudo - hints & tips?
<guntbert> daaku: did you out the  auto eth0 immediately above the lines defining eth0? (they have to be consecutive if I remember correctly )
<daaku> yep, i put it right before it
<usr13> !lts | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<guntbert> daaku: sorry, I was not really following, just spotted the wrong sequence
<Cyrax> That didnt give me any link.. i need 12.04 LTS x86 (32)
<daaku> guntbert: np, thanks for trying
<xpot> Question: how do I fix this? "Dropping incompatible voice frame on SIP/100056-00000001 of format ulaw since our native format has changed to (alaw)" Asterisk 11.5
<usr13> Cyrax: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<Pici> xpot: You'd probably have better luck by asking in #asterisk
<adknight87> How do I configure gdm I just updated to 12.10 and x won't start
<budmang> no matter what I cant get a 12.04 kernel to downgrade, Ive updated the grub, update-grub, see the files get updated, but it simply will not boot.
<Martin[3]> one doesn't simply boot
<xpot> Pici: I thoughts that was where I was... oops ;)
<wilee-nilee> budmang, Have you tried all the kernels in the grub boot menu?
<budmang> wilee-nilee: its a remote server with no kvm, though Im sure it would work if manually selected.
<budmang> I need to to use the old kernel as default.
<blazemore> budmang: Why not just uninstall the other kernels entirely?
<wilee-nilee> budmang, Sure, be sure to be detailed in your issue.
<javatexan> anyone know of an accurate keyboard mapping for macbook pro?  delete key not work in thunderbird among other things  ;)
<wilee-nilee> javatexan, This a ubuntu installation?
<budmang> wilee-nilee: ? which details am I missing or do you need? I've even removed all kernels expect the running one, and the old one I want.
<javatexan> wilee-nilee: yes ubuntu 13.04
<javatexan> unity looks nice btw :)
<wilee-nilee> budmang, I need none, however it took a prompt to get that is is remote and that you have to have a specific kernel, had that been there to begin with I would not even have responded.
<javatexan> wish I could disable the 3 finger behavior of this touchpad.  Look down every once in a while to see I am in another program...hahaha
<budmang> wilee-nilee: ahh I see sorry about that.
<FireBeard> hello
<daaku> i guess rc.local is the solution for now :/
<wushu> hey, my apple keyboard is acting funky with ubuntu 12.04 lts. cant figure out how to get brackets or curly brackets. does anyone know if there is an easy fix for this?
<FireBeard> [({ ?
<Cyrax> Does it exist any 64-bit virtualbox? :)
<wushu> FireBeard: can do () but not the other ones
<FireBeard> have you tried changing the keyboard language?
<Guest27199> evening
<wushu> FireBeard: yeah the layout is norwegian, but i have tried english. still the same issue
<budmang> wilee-nilee: I put a hold, on the kernel verision etc.. I cant find out how it wont downgrade..
<FireBeard> maybe try another keyboard then
<richwestcoast> Ubuntu is better than Linus
<IRCo> hi
<djapo> how can i delete ifb0 interface it was created while i was trying to masquerade i no longer needed and would like to delete it
<linuxliam> how stable is the 3.10 kernel and is there any major need to update to it from debs
<holstein> !13.10 | linuxliam
<ubottu> linuxliam: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> 3.10 kernel is not part of an ubuntu release yet
<linuxliam> i know but its listed on kernel.org as stable
<ikonia> linuxliam: why do you want it ?
<ikonia> linuxliam: what's wrong the with kernel ubuntu provides ?
<linuxliam> was wondering if i'd gain any performance even if its minor
<ikonia> linuxliam: bigger release numbers do not mean better performance
<linuxliam> i know
<holstein> linuxliam: 13.10 is not released yet.. you are free and encouraged to manually update to whatever kernel you like.. that will not be officially supported here either
<ikonia> linuxliam: is here anything in the release notes that says it will improve performance for your hardware ?
<ikonia> linuxliam: if you "know" why are you wondering if it will give you better performance if there is nothing to suggest it will
<ikonia> linuxliam: you're willing to break ubuntu support/compatability for a fantasy possibility of better performance?
<linuxliam> that would be considered testing
<linuxliam> ;)
<FireBeard> Ubu now only has 9 months of support left per every non-LTS versions, great
<ikonia> linuxliam: no, it's not testing, it's just random
<FireBeard> nobody still installs it
<MonkeyDust> linuxliam  if you want to test it, you need not ask questions here
<ikonia> FireBeard: what ?
<TJ-> linuxliam: 3.10 fixes quite a few driver bugs, including very slow Intel 4965 802.11n WIFi, so it can improve things dramatically. It is also supported as an upgrade via the linux-current package series, for 12.04 and others
<holstein> linuxliam: test what you like.. you are, as i said, free to and encouraged to. but its not supported here
<ikonia> !info linux-current
<ubottu> Package linux-current does not exist in raring
<FireBeard> ikonia: read up
<ikonia> FireBeard: read up what ?
<FireBeard> 9 months per release
<ikonia> FireBeard: we know....
<FireBeard> it's ridiculous
<ikonia> FireBeard: then don't use it
<FireBeard> I've been using it for many years
<holstein> linuxliam: AFAIK there are "dailies" of 13.10 you could try live to see the kernel on your hardware
<syntroPi> any known recent updates broke ssh port forwarding? i cant use it anymore...
<FireBeard> this caught us all by surprise
<ikonia> FireBeard: not really, it was announced a while ago,
<TJ-> linuxliam: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<FireBeard> ikonia: a few months before at the most
<holstein> FireBeard: you are free and ecouraged to support whatever release manually you want for as long as you like
<ikonia> FireBeard: yes,
<FireBeard> holstein: not trying ti make a scene
<FireBeard> just an observation
<ikonia> FireBeard: then stop talking about it
<FireBeard> as a long time UBU user
<ikonia> FireBeard: we know the support policy, you pointing it out again changes nothing
<linuxliam> im not massivley tech savy just wanted to know what the 3.10 kernel improves overall in lamens terms
<ikonia> linuxliam: bottom line - you don't need it
<zykotick9> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> linuxliam: trust the ubuntu developers to push out the best supported kernels they can to allow your machine to function and maintain supportability
<FireBeard> ok
<k1l_> linuxliam: they say it with every new kernel version
<TJ-> linuxliam: The main thing is adding support for newer harder to older releases, as well as some bug-fixes
<ikonia> linuxliam: unless it fixes a specific problem to you, use the ubuntu packages
<ikonia> linuxliam: more so if you're not tech savy as you said earlier
<k1l_> linuxliam: if you want stableness just wait untill the final ubuntu release is done.
<FireBeard> we all know the policy, we all hate it [so it seems], but nobody does anything about it
<ikonia> FireBeard: please don't put words in our mouths
<ikonia> FireBeard: no-one said we hate it
<ikonia> FireBeard: if you don't like it, don't use the distro
<ikonia> FireBeard: you don't seem to grasp the "stop talking about it" concept
<FireBeard> that's like saying: if you don't like the local water: stop drinking it, or stop flushing your toilet with it
<FireBeard> I get the message tho
<ikonia> FireBeard: it's nothing like saying that
<ikonia> FireBeard: this is a choice technology with mulitple other choices
<ikonia> FireBeard: the people who own the project have changed it's policy,
<linuxliam> also one other thing what is causing Skype 4.2 to consistently crash in Ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> FireBeard: you have a choice a.) accept it b.) don't use it
<djapo> im getting an  error  when i run systemctl status iptables; no such file or directory
<holstein> FireBeard: or, use the LTS.. thats what its there for.. to provide a longer term
<ikonia> djapo: uname -a please
<FireBeard> ikonia: you are saying to either accept ANYTHING they enforce, or pack up my business and go elsewhere?
<ikonia> FireBeard: not quite, but the bottom line is, canonical control and define the project
<felon> Question: if edid cant detect my monitor and im stuck in 4:3 / cant i look my monitor up ver/refresh and all that, and fill in as needed in my xorg.conf and it should work while running the current nvidia driver ?
<Cyrax> Whoever gave me the link to x86 (32bit),, it didnt work.. it still got me to the terminal only
<holstein> FireBeard: nothing is being "enforced".. its just not being supported.. cost and resources have been reviewed, and the policy is changing
<ikonia> Cyrax: do you have the terminal there now ?
<Cyrax> yes
<Cyrax> only terminal
<ikonia> Cyrax: can you type "id" and tell me what it says please ?
<holstein> FireBeard: the LTS's are supporteing *longer* on the desktop than before (currently)
<Cyrax> sure
<FireBeard> never mind, you sheep keep defending Canonical, and keep sucking Mark's dick
<guntbert> djapo: what are you trying to do?
<syntroPi> Can someone give me a hint why my ssh tunnel of RDP port would not work? all i get is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978741/
<Cyrax> uid=1000(blade) gid=1000(blade) groupes=1000(blade),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30
<linuxliam> whats the best way to put forward ideas to ubuntu devs?
<Cyrax> *groups
<ikonia> linuxliam: such as?
<TJ-> linuxliam: via the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<ikonia> Cyrax: ok, great, so it is actually installed, it's just not starting Xorg
<holstein> !wishlist
<failmaster> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase auth to key file based for root fs, details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase auth to key file based for root fs, details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist linuxliam as well
<Cyrax> ikonia: So what I do?
<ikonia> Cyrax: I guess need to work out why xorg isn't starting
<Cyrax> ikonia: maybe wrong version of virtualbox?
<ikonia> Cyrax: why would you say that ?
<felon> Question: if edid cant detect my monitor and im stuck in 4:3 / cant i look my monitor up ver/refresh and all that, and fill in as needed in my xorg.conf and it should work while running the current nvidia driver ?
<ikonia> Cyrax: what is the OS that virtualbox is running on ?
<TJ-> failmaster: For it to work you'll need to include a script in the initrd, I forget it's name now, but I seem to recall that there's an update-initrd hook to install one automatically for key-files nowadays (when I first did it, had to write my own)
<linuxliam> ikonia: adding a quicklist to "Displays" to allow for better muilti monitor mangement i.e easy switching display output
<Cyrax> Ubuntu is on virtualbox
<javatexan> I changed using Xmodmap and ccsm if anyone cares ;)
<ikonia> Cyrax: what os is virtualbox running on
<javatexan> works pretty well now
<Cyrax> How do i check that?
<ikonia> Cyrax: what OS is on your PC ?
<Cyrax> Windows 8 64 bit
<ikonia> Cyrax: ok, so virtualbox is running on Windows 8
<Cyrax> yes
<ikonia> Cyrax: when you setup a virtal machine, you configure it with virtual hardware, what video card did you set it up to use ?
<Cyrax> ikonia: no idea
<ikonia> Cyrax: finding out is a good move
<failmaster> TJ-, yeah, i remember that some of my previous setups with such configuration required one, at first it was like 3rd party script years ago, later it was one shipped with cryptsetup, but recently with 12.04 it used to work like this, however, thank you for the tip!
<Cyrax> I have no idea how
<ikonia> Cyrax: looking in the virtualbox settings ?
<Cyrax> u mena adapter type?
<Cyrax> *mean
<ikonia> Cyrax: yes
<Cyrax> Adapter type: Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM)
<failmaster> TJ-, but hey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/552658 take a look at this, whole this subject is a mess and no one really cares =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552658 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted root using key-file should not require custom key-script" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Cyrax: did you install the ubuntu desktop ISO ?
<Cyrax> ikonia: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<TJ-> failmaster: I'm reading your Q... let me think about it
<gordonjcp> failmaster: only mad people who love having the ability to lose all their data forever without any user intervention use disk encryption
<Cyrax> the one who gave me,had numner 32 in it,so i guess that was 32 bit
<Cyrax> *number
<failmaster> gordonjcp, any arguments for this?
<ikonia> Cyrax: that image should install xorg and all the display stuff you need,
<failmaster> or it's just your subjective concerns?
<gordonjcp> failmaster: well, everyone that uses it seems to have terrible problems, constantly
<ikonia> gordonjcp: agreed
<Cyrax> ikonia: Can u find a way so i can really install it for the os I got? cuz i have tried all day and no luck
<ikonia> the ammount of people who really need it are %1
<gordonjcp> failmaster: and if your drive starts to go bad, *all* your data is gone
<ikonia> the ammount of people want it because they think they "need" encyption to stop their silly pictures being seen %99
<gordonjcp> failmaster: one single bad sector, and that's it - gone, forever
<ikonia> the ammount of people who make a mess of their machine with it and have no idea how to manage it %99.9
<gordonjcp> ikonia: oh totally
<failmaster> gordonjcp, no actually, it helped me several times, stability is a consensus as always, depending on the context someone makes a choice
<failmaster> and saying that it's wrong "because, what if..."
<failmaster> sorry for my english
<Cyrax> So from adapter type.. is it wrong virtualbox version for the ubuntu?
<ikonia> Cyrax: no
<TJ-> failmaster: I've just referred back to an article I wrote about it back in the 'Hardy' days. Much of it is still relevant; check this bit out in particular, I think it helps address your Q http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyEncryptedLVM#EncryptedDiskConfiguration
<Cyrax> Then idk whats wrong.. idk how to fix it either
<ikonia> Cyrax: the problem is Xorg is not starting up, xorg is what makes your desktop display
<failmaster> TJ-, many thanks for your attention!
<Cyrax> So how do i get this Xorg with it?
<ikonia> Cyrax: depends why it's failing.
<failmaster> Cyrax, is it possible to show us xorg logs?
<Cyrax> how do i check it?
<failmaster> !xorg.log
<failmaster> whatever, it's all common stuff https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_Xorg_problems
<failmaster> Cyrax,  as it written in there, server log file(s): /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<failmaster> but most probably grep EE will point to the problems directly
<usr13> Cyrax: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<budmang> Can anyone help me downgrade a kernel? 12.04 ubuntu. Ive tried everything. no matter what it simply will not boot with the older kernel. Always picks the newest latest one.
<nukleuz> Anyone here that could help me out with a server that wont boot? :)
<usr13> Cyrax: As failmaster points out, you might try:  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> nukleuz: Sure.
<TJ-> budmang: When the system being booting hold down Shift key to access the GRUB bootloader menu, then choose "Previous Versions" sub-menu
<sinkensabe> Hi, I cant get vim to reinstall properly. How can I restore etc/vim/vimrc to default settings i.e. as when ubuntu is installed ?
<usr13> budmang: Is the kernel installe3d?
<usr13> *installed*
<budmang> TJ, it is a remote system, if I have the tech do that it works, i guess then I could remove the other kernel... but there should be a way just to make it default no?
<Cyrax> How do i copy and paste the log from the ubuntu on virtualbox?
<budmang> usr13: yes the kernel I want is installed.
<usr13> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list  #First see what is on the list.
<syntroPi> can someone help me tunneling RDP port through ssh connection? It worked before, i did not change anything and now it stopped working for some reason i have to find out... i really need this working soon
<nukleuz> Superb :) The thing is that I followed a guide on how to remove old kernels from AskUbuntu; I considered the guide as safe, since several users confirmed that it worked. But it resulted in a system without a kernel; and several packages god unintalled. This is a RAID setup where /boot is /dev/md0 (sba1, sdb1) anf /dev/md1 is (sdb3, sda3). When i lost all my files I had to restore my server from a sync (rsync)
<nukleuz> backup that was made erlier that day; and now the server wont boot at all. I have updated grub, and tried out everything that I could find on Google/Ask Ubuntu etc. I have used chroot to access the servers filesystem :)
<budmang> usr13: it just outputs the kernel I want and the one running
<budmang> nukleuz: the os/data/boot is on the raid too?
<budmang> does it boot into that mini shell/prompt?
<Cyrax> failmaster: here is the photo of the log: http://puu.sh/40t6h.png
<usr13> budmang: Is the system running now?
<budmang> usr13: yes.
<budmang> I just did that LS command you gave me on it.
<budmang> I even tried an apt HOLD on the kernel/version
<usr13> budmang: I suppose one easy way is to remove the one you are using now and do a reinstall of the other one.
<budmang> can I remove the one that is active/inuse?
<usr13> (the one you want to use.)
<usr13> budmang: There may be a better way, (and I welcome additional input), so......
<nukleuz> budmang: that mini shell / promt? When i chroot? Yes. And commands works well, thats how updated grub and removed som kernels when the filesystem was restored again.
<Cyrax> So what does it mean on that photo, failmaster?
<failmaster> Cyrax, here you go, there is no module for your virtual video adapter for some reason, you may want to continue investigate it reading about how it should be shipped, maybe ther is even package in target system repos
<budmang> right nukleuz I have a raid ubuntu box does the same, we have to type a few things to get it booted up(I have not found the full fix for it yet).
<Cyrax> I have windows 8 64 bit and my computer is new,so its nothing wrong with my computer
<budmang> usr13: no I just mean can you remove the current in use kernel :)
<budmang> I did not know that Im trying now.
<syntroPi> why does my ssh tunnel not work at all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978741/
<budmang> couple how toos say DO NOT remove this kernel(the one running).
<failmaster> Cyrax, try switching to console like ctrl+alt+f1 for example, check out if internet connection could be configured and if yes, it would be easier to try to reinstall that virtualbox thing... guest-additions if i remember well
<Cyrax> What if it was wrong version of virtualbox?
<failmaster> Cyrax, i suspect that it should bring all that stuff including that module
<usr13> budmang: Yes, far as I know.  You probably need to remove the linux-image-3.x.x as well is the linux-headers-3.x.x
<usr13> budmang: Again, if anyone else has an alternative idea they can let us know....
<budmang> Course. I just tried yours rebooting now :)
<Cyrax> So how can i fix it? i really have no clue
<usr13> budmang: Are you sure you can't fix what is wrong with the newer one?
<Cyrax> Adn what is the newest version of virtualbox for windows 8 64 bit?
<failmaster> Cyrax, google for it, it's not that hard actually, i would start from here http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp11306688
<budmang> usr13: This is corporate BS. It must be downgraded to the current kernel of the other production machines.
<syntroPi> budmang, i did this once like this "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ; grub-install --force /dev/sda ; exit ; reboot"
<syntroPi> from usb boot repair console
<VSpike> Hi. I have 12.04, with precise backports enabled. Why do I have znc 0.206 instead of 1.0-2~ubuntu12.04.1 which https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/znc suggests?
<budmang> synTax: yea ive repaired them before and appreciate your reply.. it just seems to be that one hardware raid one.
<syntroPi> budmang, it was gpt on hw raid with mbr grub
<Cyrax> nothing there about download link for latest and newest version of virtualbox
<budmang> syntroPi: yes exactly..
<Dr_Willis> VSpike:  not everthing gets back ported perhaps?  with znc specifically - i tend to use the source, to keep it as up to date as possible.
<serocul> hello
<serocul> support and help for backbox
<usr13> serocul: Yes...?
<serocul> channel backbox in irc
<serocul> please
<xkernel> I'm looking for app that allows team collaboration like desktop sharing with real time drawings
<MonkeyDust> serocul  type /join #blackbox, it's not supported here
<serocul> how i join
<serocul> thank
<usr13> serocul: http://irc.lc/autistici/backbox/
<MonkeyDust> ah, back, not black
<VSpike> Dr_Willis: yes, true. But that page does suggest backports should have that package version, unless I'm reading it wrong
<usr13> serocul: On irc.autistici.org you should find channel  #backbox
<felon> i did: gtf 1024 768 60, and i finally got a return of # 1024x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 64.11 MHz
<felon>   Modeline "1024x768_60.00"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<ubuntnoob> anyone know how to fix repository information?
<serocul> how connect i using xchat
<Cyrac> virtualbox 4.2.16 is the newest,right?
<felon> did i just get my HSync +Vsync ? that i can add in xorg.conf to get my 16:9 cause im stuck in 4:3 ?
<felon> anyone ?
<usr13> Cyrac: On what OS?
<Cyrac> Windows 8 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> VSpike:  from the liuttle ive used bacpoorts.. not a whole lot gets added to it. but i tend to stick to the latest releases  so rarely need backports
<MonkeyDust> Cyrax  better ask in ##windows what soft is being used in windows
<usr13> Cyrax: Looks like it is...
<failmaster> TJ-, sorry for being a bit annoying, but the thing is... i assume that scenario which feeds the key is already shipped with cryptsetup, because in my case sdb1 unlocks flawlessly during boot for example without keyscript option, so the main issue as i see it - using 3rd party keyscript for this basic operation while having this option out-of-the-box already, so maybe you know by accident what makes it possible by default? =)
<Cyrax> usr: just trying to reinstall virtualbox and see if the problem i ahve with ubuntu get fixed.. wich I hope
<syntroPi> why does my ssh tunnel not work at all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978741/
<Vivekananda> histo: if you are around and got a min I have a printing question. using lpr. Can I pm ?
<failmaster> Cyrax, if you have read the official reference (the link i gave you last time) you should suspect that it won't fix by itself, because the problem is having guest-additions on target system installed, which didn't happen for some reason and when nothing special was done, this reason is mysterious enough to make a conclusion it won't go away by itself
<scorp1us> anyone know what the package name is for QtQuick.Controls is?
<ubuntnoob> Failed to load repository information, anyone know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntnoob:  pastebin the apt-get update  output for the channel to see.. it could be the repo is down, or has bad info.
<serocul> hello how conection
<serocul> irc.autistici.org
<guest_01> anyone know if mir will still retain x forwarding abilities of x
<Dr_Willis> serocul:   the xchat homepage has some VERY well done starter guides and docs on how to use the client..   try /connect servername   or /server servername
<TJ-> failmaster: Sorry... was out in the wheat fields with the Husky! Yes, by default cryptsetup installs the script from "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot" into the initramfs. Take a look at the scripts below /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/
<Dr_Willis> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<failmaster> TJ-, many thanks
<serocul> thanks i try
<Kratisto78> I'm looking to ask a few questions about Ubuntu.  Is this the correct place?
<usr13> Kratisto78: Yep
<Kratisto78> I am running xubuntu on this computer but I just bought a lenovo S400 and I'm trying to put ubuntu on it but I am having trouble
<usr13> Kratisto78: What seems to be the problem?
<Kratisto78> The farthest I could get was using usb to boot I tried to click try linux before installing in grub but my screen goes black
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Kratisto78
<ubottu> Kratisto78: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kratisto78> I'll check into that thankyou
<failmaster> TJ-, however appears that cryptroot is the hook responsible for it, which throws a warning on initramfs-update while running it's checks against rootfs entry in crypttab that doesn't meet the condition if [ "$key" != "none" ] && [ -z "$KEYSCRIPT" ]; so it's none "none" due to the fact there is a key file mentioned, which somehow leads to unbootable system lol Many thanks TJ- i had to re-check it unfortunately... Thank you!
<apb1963> So I just installed a brand new router.  I've got a windoze machine and a ubuntu box.  Windoze is fine, it's where I'm typing from now.  Ubuntu has no ethernet address whatsoever.  However, the router knows ubuntu's hostname so apparently it sees it.  I've tried service networking restart which gives an odd error, I've also tried rebooting.
<TJ-> failmaster: From the docs, you do still need to provide the keyfile= part in crypttab
<apb1963> Not sure where to go from here.
<failmaster> TJ-, so basically i should give it a try - pointing keyscript option to cryptroot scenario?
<apb1963> When I installed 12.04 LTS server yesterday, there was no network attached.
<apb1963> So I'm guessing something didn't get configured properly I suppose.
<TJ-> failmaster: See section 6 "Exotic key types" of /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.initramfs.gz
<histo> Vivekananda: I don't know much of anything about lpr
<failmaster> TJ-, there is a sentence from there in http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization which make this part mysterious
<failmaster> but it takes the script in case of non-rootfs device on boot =)
<OerHeks> apb1963, this manual is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<failmaster> what a mess
<apb1963> 12.04 ?
<apb1963> close enough?
<OerHeks> apb1963, should be the same i guess > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<apb1963> thank you
<TJ-> failmaster: There's a script "crypto-usb-key.sh" attached to another of my crypt articles: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyRAID5EncryptedLVM#EncryptedDiskConfiguration
<histo> apb1963: check your cable
<histo> apb1963: and on the ubuntu box sudo service networking restart    or restart the machine
<Vivekananda> okay
<TJ-> failmaster: I think the thing to understand is, if you provide the key-file name as an absolute path, and that path is mounted when cryptsetup runs, then no helper script is needed. If however you're using an encrypted rootfs, then it needs a helper script since by definition nothing except the initramfs is mounted - and you won't want to store the key-file in there!
<Vivekananda> but would you know about writing demons
<failmaster> TJ-, /boot is mounted on that stage
<failmaster> TJ-, and non rootfs device gets unlocked successfully
<TJ-> But you won't be storing the key-file in an unencrypted boot?
<Kratisto78> ubottu: I tried adding the nomodeset this time I could see a small amount of purple stretched across the top and it looked like it was loading into ubuntu but eventually it just reset and reverted back to windows.  I just put nomodeset right after quiet and splash
<ubottu> Kratisto78: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<failmaster> TJ-, i will because wherever i store it it's unencrypted, so boot in my case is removable physically
<TJ-> failmaster: The docs say, when not providign absolute paths, cryptsetup script will look in certain pre-determined directories for the files
<Kratisto78> guess i meant usr13
<TJ-> failmaster: OK, that makes sense, if its a removable USB device.
<Kratisto78> usr13: I tried adding the nomodeset this time I could see a small amount of purple stretched across the top and it looked like it was loading into ubuntu but eventually it just reset and reverted back to windows.  I just put nomodeset right after quiet and splash
<failmaster> TJ-, that makes me sure i'm not the victim of evil-maid, that's why key is under /boot/key and i don't see the reason why it should be more complicated
<apb1963> OK so I believe that eth0 never got configured/created, since ifconfig doesn't show anything but lo... so do I follow the "manual" method in the ... manual?  Or is there something else that will set it up for me?
<histo> apb1963: ifconfig eth0 up
<histo> apb1963: or ifup eth0
<failmaster> TJ-, what is funny is that it actually worked on 12.04 2 months ago
<usr13> Kratisto78: Is this a virtual machine install?
<apb1963> no, that doesn't work.... there's no device
<TJ-> failmaster: So, have you specified the absolute path to the key-file in crypttab whilst /boot is mounted then?
<Kratisto78> usr13: Nope I want to wipe my windows off this eventually
<histo> apb1963: or ip link set eth0 up
<usr13> Kratisto78: So right now it's a Dual-Boot setup, right?
<OerHeks> apb1963, on ubuntu server you need to set it up through the installationwizard, or manually after setup because you had no internet available.
<failmaster> TJ-, yep, just /boot/key but hook just skips this entry with warning during update of initramfs-environment image
<usr13> Kratisto78: Is it 12.04 or 13.04, or  ___________?
<failmaster> TJ-, skips only for rootfs device
<xkernel> I'm looking for app that allows team collaboration like desktop sharing with real time drawings
<Kratisto78> usr13: Its only a windows install I'm trying to install ubuntu and I believe 13.04 but I can double check
<apb1963> OerHeks: So I would follow the manual method on the page you gave me yes?
<usr13> Kratisto78: Is it wubi?
<histo> xkernel: there are plenty of colaboration apps. Search the software center or alternativeto.net
<OerHeks> apb1963, yes, that would be fine
<TJ-> failmaster: which version of Ubuntu is this? I'm reading the scripts for 13.04 right now but they could have changed
<Kratisto78> usr13: No I didn't use that at all I just used a program to mount an ubuntu iso on a usb
<usr13> Kratisto78: So  you didn't really "install" ubuntu yet, right?
<failmaster> TJ-, 13.04 came up with this problem on freshly installed instance http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization
<Kratisto78> usr13: no not yet
<usr13> Kratisto78: So right now, your just trying to boot Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<apb1963> ok histo's last command - ip link set eth0 up seems to have created the interface, as ifconfig recognizes it now
<histo> apb1963: wasn't this system working previously?
<Kratisto78> I just logged into windows and looked at the usb and wubi is something I can launch.  Do i try that?  And yes I'm just trying to boot into it using a live usb
<apb1963> histo: no.  new install
<apb1963> as of yesterday
<SuperLag> grub seems different than what I remember it
<SuperLag> How do you change which kernel boots, by default, if several are listed in the menu.lst file?
<histo> apb1963: is this a server install  with no desktop?
<apb1963> so eth0 shows up now.... but no ip4 address... there does seem to be an ip6 address... but my ISP only gives me ip4 afaik... plus now of course with the new router, I'm behind nat so my router is assigning ip4.... I think.
<k1l_> SuperLag: for grub2 there is no menu.lst anymore.
<histo> SuperLag: you shoulnd't have a menu.1st with grub2 you edit /etc/default/grub and after you make changes sudo update-grub
<apb1963> histo: correct
<histo> apb1963: then configure /etc/network/interfaces to put up your interface on boot and dhcp or use static whatever.
<SuperLag> k1l_: well, that would do it, wouldn't it? :)
<k1l_> SuperLag: see the wiki pages for grub2, read it and get used to the new script-style.
<apb1963> k
<usr13> SuperLag: /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<usr13> Kratisto78:  So, which ISO is it?  12.04 64bit?   12.04 32bit?  13.04 64bit?  13.04 32bit?  __________?
<xqee> hello here is my problem, i want that script detect any video filetype not only mp4 so how i can solve this string? /home/user/mediass.sh $FPATH/*.mp4
<John____> i have a question is it possible that i can use ufw on servers like ubuntu server?
<failmaster> TJ-, just to make it clear, my steps where pretty simple - set it up with default passphrase auth for both hdds in system, after that leave the only keyslot for key file auth, so both devices have only 1 option - being unlocked with the key file, which works on boot only for non-rootfs device (any mount point but /)
<usr13> John____: You probably just need to create a firewall-script
<Kratisto78> usr13: I thought it was 13.04 64 bit but I'm not sure.  Is there anywhere on the usb i can check to confirm?
<TJ-> failmaster: The code in the script is at lines 281-284 of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot
<Cyrax> Even reinstall virtualbox and install ubuntu 12.04 LTS didnt help.. still it gets me only in terminal. I guess I need abit older version of ubuntu.. version 10 or 11
<TJ-> failmaster: There has to be a key-script if there's a key-file, according to that code
<histo> Cyrax: ubuntu boots fine in virtualbox
<usr13> Kratisto78: Probably, not sure, but do you have the name of the ISO image file?
<Cyrax> it wont get me in the desktop.. said something about Xorg.. idk.. but it only gets me into terminal only.. nothing else
<xqee> can i just write like this /home/user/mediass.sh $FPATH/*.mp4, mkv, avi ?
<Kratisto78> usr13: Oh yeah I believe this is the one I put on its ubuntu 13.04 desktop amd64
<failmaster> TJ-, the only symptom that gives me start fro troubleshooting is cryptroot hook warning during `update-initramfs`, thank you, will give it a look, but... the fact it should be there is not defined according to manpages =) and the fact it works with non-root devices in system makes it even more frustrating, so it was a bug when it used to work liek this in 12.04 for rootfs device :D
<Cyrax> histo: So what shall I do?
<TJ-> failmaster: but /boot/ is mounted by then. It isn't mounted during initrd, is it?
<histo> !md5sum | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TJ-> GRUB loads the kernel and initrd image into memory from the /boot/ partition, but it isn't mounted in the initrd environment
<Cyrax> I already checked that link.. i didnt understand any of it
<failmaster> TJ-, if so, how comes that my sdb1 currently unlocks with key file?
<apb1963> that was the ticket.  Thank you histo & OerHeks !
<histo> Cyrax: check the howtomd5sum page
<xqee> hello here is my problem, i want that script detect any video filetype not only mp4 so how i can solve this string? /home/user/mediass.sh $FPATH/*.mp4 | can i just write /home/user/mediass.sh $FPATH/*.mp4, mkv, avi ?
<histo> Cyrax: you need to obtain the md5sum of your iso file and compair it to the md5sums on the ubuntu.com site to ensure your file matches
<histo> xqee: [1,2,3] ?
<Cyrax> ehm.. idk how.. please tell me how
<Cyrax> i'm new to ubuntu
<Wulframn> !md5sum | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> Cyrax: are you in ubuntu or windows?
<usr13> Kratisto78: Did you run a checksum on the ISO imaga?
<xqee> histo i want script detect only avi, mp4 and mkv
<histo> Wulframn: I tried that already. He can't understand the page.
<histo> xqee: k
<Wulframn> histo: My bad
<Dr_Willis> xqee:  you will need to use a regular expression for the file.*whaterver* pattern   AND watch out for spaces in the file names.
<Kratisto78> Nope not really sure what that is
<Cyrax> I have windows 8 64 bit and running virtualbox on it.. i wnat to install ubuntu on virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> xqee:  id suggest asking in bash and finding some tutorials on regular expressions
<usr13> Kratisto78: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<Jordan_U> xqee: What is your end goal?
<Kratisto78> usr13: wait I just tried the nomodeset again and it randomly booted in
<Kratisto78> usr13: should I just click install ubuntu 13.04?
<xqee> Jordan_U if script find mkv, mp4 or avi it will create mediainfo in txt file
<xqee> Jordan_U can handle that fow few file formats its working only for one
<TJ-> failmaster: I don't know how much clearer I can say it: sdb1 is unlocked because it is mounted after the real rootfs has been unlocked, and at that point /boot/ has also been mounted because of the entry in /etc/fstab. At the point that that linux and initrd are running /boot/ is *not* mounted and therefore the key-file is not accessible. Also, the key-file for rootfs *needs* a helper script installing that'll 'cat' the key-file to stdout so it can be read by the
<TJ-> script in local-top
<Wulframn> Cyrax: You have a fresh virtual environment to work with?
<Sharp1> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and if I set up a hotcorner to switch workspaces in Unity Tweak Tool, it doesn't work after I log out and log in again. The settings stays the same in Unity Tweak Tool, but the corner does nothing. Does anyone have a solution?
<usr13> Kratisto78: Go to the file you downloaded and run md5sum on it and google the result.
<Dr_Willis> xqee:  for just 3 file types.. have it just repeate whatever command 3 times.. once for each pattern.
<Cyrax> u mean java? on virtualbox or ubuntu?
<trace30m> does fglrx work on newest ubuntu with an ATI HD4350 ?
<histo> Cyrax: you need to use a windows application to verify the hash of your ubuntu iso
<usr13> Kratisto78: md5sum ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso   #Wait for result and google it.
<Ari-Yang> trace30m, fglrx is garbage ;/
<trace30m> Ari-Yang: why?
<Wulframn> Cyrax: Do you have a fresh virtualbox environment to work with? Or have you attempted to install Ubuntu in the environment?
<Ari-Yang> trace30m, horrible 2d acceleration
<histo> Cyrax: it should match this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<usr13> Kratisto78: Oh wait.  You said it booted up?
<failmaster> TJ-, so grub never mounts /boot ? =)
<histo> xqee: I would ask in #bash
<trace30m> Ari-Yang: but better 3D
<Cyrax> I installed virtualbox on my windoos 8 64 bit.. then i downloaded .iso of ubuntu.. the 12.04 LTS on virtualbox
<usr13> Kratisto78: Did it boot up ok this time?
<Kratisto78> yeah I'm in ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> trace30m, the open source driver, UVD, and the new dynamic power management competes, hell even beats fglrx
<histo> Cyrax: aparently your iso is bad if it's hanging in virtualbox
<Kratisto78> usr13: fuck I always forget to type your name in front.  I have an option to instlal on the desktop since its in ubuntu
<histo> !language | Kratisto78
<ubottu> Kratisto78: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ari-Yang> trace30m, can't point you the way, just google what I said, check phoronix out too, bye
<TJ-> failmaster: GRUB mounts /boot/ to read the bootloader menu and files, and then it chains the linux kernel and initrd image into memory and hands over to them. At that point, *Linux* does *not* have /boot/ mounted.
<Kratisto78> Sorry everyone my fault
<trace30m> Ari-Yang: is the opensource driver enough for 3D?
<budmang> usr13: that worked FYI
<budmang> sorry stepped out for lunch.
<xqee> Thanks All
<failmaster> TJ-, how it takes my initrd image requiring appropriate fs module, what is the default mount point then at this stage? =)
<Dr_Willis> trace30m:  try it and see how well it works for you.
<Cyrax> histo: So what i do? i dont understand this hash5sum or what it was called.. so u need to help find a way to fix it
<usr13> budmang: Good.  Thanks for telling us.
<Wulframn> Cyrax: To fix it you need to download a fresh .iso.
<Dr_Willis> Cyrax:  if the iso is a bad download. you redownload it. (torrents can help make sure its a good download)
<budmang> usr13: why would it not take the default :)
<usr13> Kratisto78: Ok... go for it.
<Cyrax> Can u give me a fresh fixed one please?
<usr13> budmang: Not sure...
<TJ-> failmaster: initrd is mounted as a read-only / file-system... it is replaced by the *real* rootfs just before /sbin/init is executed
<Kratisto78> usr13: Okay thanks I'll try it hopefully it works and I don't need to report back
<linuxliam_> what is the best irc client based on features and ease of use granted i am using xchat but i looked at launchpad bug listings for xchat some have been there for years with no fix i would love to fix it myself but im not a developer and input appreciated
<Wulframn> Cyrax: Do you know how to use torrents?
<Cyrax> yes ofcours
<usr13> Kratisto78: Ok.  Good luck.  (We'll be here....)
<Cyrax> problem is to fix that ubuntu u said
<TJ-> failmaster: So if the real rootfs is encrypted, and its key-file is on the /boot/ file-system, then initrd has to have a script that will mount /boot/ file-sytem onto /boot/ in order to read the key-file
<failmaster> TJ-, whatever, there should be a mount point for filesystem which contains initrd image?
<histo> Cyrax: I don't need to do anything. You need to read the page that you've been provided as it clearly points you in the right direction for obtaining a hash value of the iso you have on your machine. After you get that you compare it to the link I provided you with the hashes to confirm it matches.
<Cyrax> i jsut have to install a older ubuntu
<Wulframn> Cyrax: download this .torrent file and use it to download Ubuntu 12.04 via your preferred torrent client. http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<usr13> Cyrax: md5sum ubuntu-what-ever.iso   #Wait for result and google it.
<TJ-> failmaster: initrd is the root and it contains an /init script that does all the early set-up work, including unlocking a possibly encrypted rootfs that will replace initrd
<usr13> Cyrax: Which ISO image do you have?
<failmaster> TJ-, initrd image is a file on a filesystem, that's why grub needs a module for this
<TJ-> failmaster: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-initrd/index.html
<TJ-> failmaster: "The initial RAM disk (initrd) is an initial root file system that is mounted prior to when the real root file system is available"
<Cyrax> just curious.. about setting ram.. can i set it to any when creating virtual drive or must it b 512MB
<failmaster> TJ-, agreed, but technically it mounts unpacking from the file which is built as /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-blah so it has to mount the media with boot
<Jordan_U> failmaster: Why do you want to have a separate key file for your LUKS container rather than doing things normally (with everything needed in the LUKS header)?
<usr13> Cyrax: Depends on how much you have, how much you think you need or can afford for Ubuntu.
<TJ-> failmaster: *what* "has to mount the media with boot"  ... that would be GRUB... and Linux has just replaced GRUB in memory and is executing. GRUB is dead!
<Cyrax> I got 8GB ram
<usr13> Cyrax: Give it 2G or so.
<failmaster> Jordan_U, not sure what you mean exactly, i jsut want key file auth on boot for every luks device without 3rd party script
<TJ-> failmaster: So, the answer to your issue is, USE A KEY-SCRIPT !
<usr13> Cyrax: I don't even think Ubuntu will run on only 512M
<failmaster> TJ-, this answer should be given in /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.initramfs.gz and there is none
<Wulframn> usr13: 512M is the minimum recommended amount
<Wulframn> It's gonna run *slooow*
<TJ-> failmaster: "...if you wish to make use of more complex setups (such as root-key-on-usb-memory), you can create a script which does all the steps necessary to retrieve the key and then prints it to stdout"
<usr13> Cyrax: If it does, it would be pretty slow and clunky, (unless you go for lubuntu or xubuntu).  But as Wulframn suggests, 512M is "minimum" recommended amount, so...
<failmaster> TJ-, it gives me an option to have such scenario in case i will decide to hide it deeper, however it is clear for me that grub should mount filesystem with kernel image and initrd before ram disk starts to spin providing initramfs environment
<Jordan_U> failmaster: Is this keyfile contained on a separate media that you plan to keep more secure than the media containing the root filesystem itself?
<failmaster> TJ-, that's why i already had such setup
<failmaster> Jordan_U, on /boot which is removable device physically
<Wulframn> I was throwing it out there that that was the minimum; I *strongly* recommend a minimum of 2G unless you want to know what it's like to ride a snail uphill through molasses!
<usr13> Cyrax: Considering what Wulframn must posted, 1G or 1.5G might be ok.
<Jordan_U> failmaster: A removable device which you plan to keep more secure than the internal drive?
<Jordan_U> failmaster: More physically secure that is.
<failmaster> Jordan_U, exactly, because internal drives without bootloader and keys in there are already secured, that's how i see the point of encryption
<TJ-> failmaster: You are failing to understand that whatever GRUB does, the Linux kernel does *not* inherit. GRUB doesn't 'mount' file-systems for Linux.
<dminuth> hey guys, am having following problem.  Ubuntu 12.04LTS, am not seeing my battery charge level on a toshiba satellite l745d.  I tried any and all Ubuntu based distro's and am having same proble,.. Tried Debian and it has it.  But i like Ubuntu.  So any idea how to get that to work.  I know it has to do with the toshiba-acpi kernel module but i am not advanced enough to find the solution
<usr13> Cyrax: Wulframn agrees that 2G is good.
<TJ-> failmaster: I've been using this exact scenario for my servers for over five years; it needs the key-script.
<Vivekananda> I am trying to print directly to printer from ubuntu ( ie without print dialogue). Shoould I do this or should I first write a .txt file and then print it or should I write a file in a shared folder, find a host ( win7) program to monitor the folder and print to the printer directly
<failmaster> TJ-, so it's necessary to have the key file built into initrd in order to make it work for rootfs device?
<usr13> Vivekananda: lpr  Hit enter, start typing, Ctrl-d  at start of line to finish, or lpr file-name.txt
<TJ-> failmaster: not the key-file no, the key-script. The key-script then does what is needed (in your case, it mounts /boot/ temporarily, reads the key-file, unmounts /boot/, writes the key-file content to stdout, and exits
<Jordan_U> failmaster: You seem to have it completely backwards. The drives containing the encrypted data are useless to an attacker if they steal the laptop (assuming this is a laptop), but the key (contained on your flash drive) is very valuable. The key should be stored on the *most* physically secure media, not the least physically secure media (if it's stored unencrypted in the first place).
<usr13> Vivekananda: ... that is, if the desired printer is set as server default.  (lpq should tell you that).
<dminuth> Toshiba laptop not showing battery charge level, Can anyone help ?
<failmaster> Jordan_U, it's not a laptop, it's a olid box that weights about 16kg and i have a very exotic backup for this key file
<syntroPi> aaarg where  is the gui way to add a user to a group????? do i really need terminal or edit /etc/groups manually??
<TJ-> failmaster: All the servers in my racks use the same method
<usr13> Vivekananda: You should also be able to do   lpr file.pdf   or   lpr file.jpg
<histo> Vivekananda: lpr filename -P printername
<Jordan_U> failmaster: Why keep your most important secret (the decryption key) on something that weighs a few grams and is easily stolen then?
<failmaster> TJ-, i got it, but why do i need a keyscript at all if at some point i have an absolute path which is correct at the timeline where cryptsetup takes place
<Vivekananda> usr13: I have a guest ubuntu on vbox on a guest win7. here is the problem I am facing --http://www.gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6215384
<failmaster> Jordan_U, because no once can steal it from me
<dminuth> <--- requiring help for toshiba-acpi.
<failmaster> one* lol
<Wulframn> failmaster: are you andre the giant and skilled in all forms of martial arts?
<TJ-> failmaster: How does Linux and the initrd scripts know where to find the file-system to mount to read the key-file? Because each admin might choose to do that bit differently, we're left to provide our own key-script
<Jordan_U> failmaster: How is your USB drive secured? Do you keep it in a safe when not in use?
<failmaster> Wulframn, no, i got my profit-habits
<Vivekananda> usr13: histo the file prints but with lots of weird things. eg sometimes one print goes through but all paper in the tray is cycled through!! other times I get 2 or more prints as in the link I posted above
<Wulframn> failmaster: Then it is easily stolen. You it would behoove you to listen to those attempting to educate you.
<Vivekananda> usr13: histo the file prints but with lots of weird things. eg sometimes one print goes through but all paper in the tray is cycled through!! other times I get 2 or more prints as in the link I posted above  http://www.gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6215384
<Vivekananda> sorry
<histo> Vivekananda: print driver issue?
<failmaster> TJ-, i wouldn't argue if it wasn't working 2 months ago with 12.04, but before that i used the keyscript =)
<failmaster> i didn't need one 2 months ago
<failmaster> and i'm 100% sure about it
<failmaster> Wulframn, did it ever happen to you, something was stolen from you?
<Vivekananda> histo: I tried to locate the driver and set up the printer but not of much help
<TJ-> failmaster: Maybe the previous keyscript was inherited without your realising?
<Vivekananda> I located the driver and installed it and the printer showed up -- brother (HL 2270dw )
<failmaster> TJ-, how, when i was the one editing crypttab the same way
<Wulframn> failmaster: Yes, I had a trailer with ~$10,000 worth of lawn equipment stolen from me once. It was securely locked, monitored, and had a high, locked fence around it. If someone wants to take something from you they will find a way to take it.
<Vivekananda> but still did ont find it in cups setup so left it. Also someone told me that vbox uses its own printers
<failmaster> Wulframn, nothing was stolen from me for all my life and it's not like i sit at home 24hrs a day, i got my own methods and telling about it is insecure for me =)
<Jordan_U> failmaster: The default for LUKS is to have a version of the encryption key, which is itself encrypted with a passphrase, stored in the LUKS header. This is a sane and decently secure configuration. It sounds like your configuration is both less secure (because the key is being stored in plain text / unencrypted) and more complicated. I recommend that you rething your configuration and go with something more secure, simple, and maintain
<failmaster> but as a matter of giving a clue it's all about forming necessary habits of yours
<Wulframn> What's that old saying? Well, the computer-guy version of it is: There's only two types of people in the world: those who back up their data and those who've never had a hard drive failure.
<Vivekananda> histo: how do I ask ubuntu to use the drivers I installed manually for the printer ?
<histo> Vivekananda: use cups to select whatever driver
<histo> !cups | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<histo> Vivekananda: opena  browser and go to localhost:631
<failmaster> Jordan_U, it only sounds like that because destroying the key in the right moment will save you from telling the password to people how know how to extract it from you body =)
<TJ-> Jordan_U: "stored unencrypted" not so. I use IronKey F200 fingerprint-secured USB flash drives as the key store.
<failmaster> who*
<failmaster> Jordan_U, sorry for my english, i'm not that fast enough
<bekks> TJ-: fingerprint secured? Thats not really secure.
<TJ-> bekks: From casual loss or copying, it is
<histo> bekks: depends on the fingerprint scanner accuracy
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Does failmaster use an IronKey F200 fingerprint-secured USB flash drive? I expect that your setup is secure, as you seem to have a much better understanding of the technology than failmaster.
<failmaster> TJ-, but actually you gave me a very good clue how to deal with it! i really appreciate your backup mate!
<bekks> Depends on the will of the attacker to cut your finger...
<benzrf> when you live boot is there a default root password?
<bekks> !root | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TJ-> bekks: At that level, the same argument applies to being 'persuaded' to reveal the passphrase/password
<benzrf> bekks: yes, but on the liveusb
<benzrf> :P
<failmaster> Jordan_U, it's not necessary while you have a custom device which can destroy the media instantly
<bekks> benzrf: That applies to the live usb as well.
<Wulframn> lol
<rotham> hey.. where should I add exports (to add env variables) if I want them to be added everytime the system reboots?
<benzrf> ok
<benzrf> :|
<TJ-> failmaster: Have you thought of using LUKS with GRUB to encrypt the boot too? I've been working on patches to that to enable key-files for GRUB
<TJ-> On a totally unrelated note - anyone fancy fixing this sfdisk bug: "Warning: partition 5 is not contained in partition 5" !?
<failmaster> TJ-, nah, mostly because i chose the way of my behavior via 100% destruction of the media and inability to provide the keyfile atm when someone will be trying to beat it out from me
<TJ-> failmaster: I'd quite like LUKS to support a 999 key slot, that when used, would destroy the content of the encrypted volume
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Could you please pastebin the full output from sfdisk as well as the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/wvf4HHGx
<failmaster> TJ-, the backup of the keyfile is stored in a very exotic form of media which requires having rare equipment which costs enough and hard to get enough fast, key file in there is not in it's end form and there is a person who responsible to judge if i'm under pressure or not to give the backup away to me
<rotham> hey.. to add vars to my environment should i just add them to /etc/environment or is there a better way?
<wget> Hi guys. I would like to know if Ubuntu automatically remove previous unused kernels and initramfs after a kernel upgrade?
<failmaster> TJ-, so that's why i am so annoying in here with that question, i never liked the idea of having 3rd party helper so it was a bless for me when i got rid of it on 12.04
<wget> *removes
<TJ-> Jordan_U: The issue I'm dealing with is the recovery of a hardware-damaged 500GB SATA drive. Used ddrescue and recovered ~450GB of it to a clone 1TB drive. The image has 4 primary partitions, so the 1TB right now cannot be allocated beyond 500GB. I need to re-write MBR's P.T. #4 as an extended partition, then move the values from #4 into the first logical partition. I've got sfdisk to allow me to do that with various over-ride switches, but then it hits this weird
<TJ->  bug! I'm reading the source code, in partition_ok(), and can't see how it's figuring out that the logical partition is its own parent E.P. !
<us0r> hey, is iptables -A
<us0r> sorry, wrong channel
<failmaster> wget, nope it doesn't as far as i know
<failmaster> wget, and it's great mostly because you can fall back to previous ones in case something was broken
<Kratisto78> usr13: you still there?
<wget> failmaster: So after an upgrade from let's say 13.04 to 13.10 then 14.04, I could have a bunch of unused kernels (and not counting the ones from security updates). What a mess is that for a Linux distribution...
<Wulframn> wget: Even if it does not, the kernels are not very large and cleanup is not very difficult.
<failmaster> wget, well, if you don't like it, you can manage to deal with it using regexps to remove all kernels older than current version-1
<wget> Wulframn: I know that, I'm quite accustomed to use GNU Linux distribution, but am looking for a newbie distribution for totally noob users.
<Vivekananda> histo: I already went that route and tried to look for the driver. But I did not get the driver and also I found that for my printer there is a driver.deb present on the site so I used this to downloadd and install it -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<wget> *distributions
<failmaster> wget, to make it work automatically you can set it up into some custom hook
<Kratisto78> If anyone can help usr13 was helping me before.  I have a lenovo s400 laptop and I just used a usb to install ubuntu.  I attempted to reboot after the install and now it goes right to a black screen.  Nothing happens.  I tried the button that boots right into bios and still nothing.
<Wulframn> wget: Why would a newbie need to cleanup old kernels? By the time they, feasibly, would "need" to they would know how.
<failmaster> so during updates it will check the *garbage* stuff
<Jordan_U> TJ-: It might be easier to just use gdisk and convert it to GPT.
<usr13> Kratisto78: On the phone...
<haydenhm> Does anyone here know how to make a grage band file a .wav???
<Kratisto78> usr13: Okay
<usr13> !nomodeset | Kratisto78
<ubottu> Kratisto78: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Could you please paste the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<hphhh> CAn somebody help ?? about my  wireless lan
<Wulframn> !ask | hphhh
<ubottu> hphhh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wget> Wulframn: Because after time it's machine will contain a bunch of unused kernels and different kernel version might appear in their bootloader menu which may frighten them ;-) (I wanted an automatic cleaning tool, but solution from failmaster to add a hook sounds great.)
<Kratisto78> usr13: thats what we did before but now I literally can't do anything.  When I hit the button that took me to bios before it loads right into a blank screen.  I literally see nothing not even bios
<wget> failmaster: Wulframn: Do you have any mkinitcpio tool on Ubuntu too (sorry I'm actually an ArchLinux user for now)
<usr13> hphhh: Yea
<haydenhm> Does anyone here know how to make a grage band file a .wav???
<Wulframn> wget: Ubuntu automatically handles updating grub.cfg to reflect the newest kernel, without directing them to use an older kernel.
<hphhh> I not really expert on ubuntu and i want active my wireless lan  i have lenovo z570
<failmaster> wget, i suggest you to deal with it manually until you have limited space on /boot device
<failmaster> wget, it would be better to leave them, believe me =)
<usr13> Kratisto78: Hold shift key, (after post).
<Wulframn> wget: I'm actually a Gentoo user and I don't have an Ubuntu right in front of me as my virtualbox is down. =P
<Jordan_U> wget: Recent versions of Ubuntu keep older kernels in a separate "Advanced" submenu in the grub menu, so they won't scare users (or clutter the main menu).
<wget> Jordan_U: Thanks for the info.
<Jordan_U> wget: You're welcome.
<Wulframn> wget: ^ what failmaster said. It is better to leave old kernels you know works in case you ever need to use one
<haydenhm> Does anyone here know how to make a grage band file a .wav??? PM me if you do.
<Jordan_U> !pm | haydenhm
<ubottu> haydenhm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kratisto78> usr13: I turned it on and held shift and nothing happened.  I don't know how long I have to do that but nothing was happening
<hphhh> hummmm.......  i tried rfkill list
<th0r> Haydenhm: sox maybe?
<hphhh> but it isn't run
<haydenhm> ???
<k1l_> hphhh: with sudo?
<failmaster> wget, that shouldn't be a problem until the space on /boot device is very limited, in that case dig in a way of getting custom hook which would be called in a cozy way to get rid of *garbage* but define garbage carefully
<hphhh> yes   , too
<hphhh> my ph0 : hard : blocked
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I'm reading up on gdisk, but so far not found any confirmation it can change an in-situ fully populated MBR to GPT without affecting the already-configured partitions or the file-systems within them
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Would you happen to know if it can be done?
<k1l_> hphhh: make sure there is no switch turned off
<Jordan_U> haydenhm: There probably isn't a simple tool to make a garage band project into an audio file (other than garage band itself), as it's not an audio file itself. It's a little like the difference between a word document and a jpeg rendering of that document. A Garage band project is not an audio file, it's a project (though if you're lucky it may be a directory containing among other things a pre-rendered cache of the music).
<robin0800> Kratisto78: hope this is not the problem http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Protection-against-Samsung-UEFI-bug-merged-into-Linux-kernel-1795332.html
<k1l_> hphhh: or some fn-shortcut
<hphhh> my switch is on
<usr13> Kratisto78: Holding down the Shift key should give you the grub screen.
<hphhh> bth is active too
<Jordan_U> TJ-: It definitely can be done, I've done it many times.
<hphhh> i tried  but nothing
<Kratisto78> usr13: I pressed power and held in shift for around a minute and nothing
<hphhh> fn-sh
<haydenhm> good bye
<Jordan_U> TJ-: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<usr13> Kratisto78: You have to do it right after post
<Kratisto78> robin0800: you think that could have happened
<Kratisto78> usr13: by post do you mean hitting the power button?? and if so I am doing it like as fast as possible
<TJ-> Jordan_U: OK, I found more info http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<hphhh> well
<robin0800> Kratisto78: the article mentions lenvio laptops too
<hphhh>  i will reinstall all
<hphhh> one question ?  Why my battery waste a lot of  power???
<kubunto> hello
<wget> Wulframn: I'll leave these kernel as-it. Anyway, I won't maintain their system.
<Kratisto78> robin0800: I literally can't get anything to come up.  My guess is I probably will not be able to return this either then will I
<wget> failmaster: Are you a initramfs expert?
<hphhh> one question ?  Why my battery waste a lot of  power???   I have  a nvidia GPu with cuda
<Wulframn> wget: That's good. Leave them to maintain it (but provide assistance when asked) so they'll learn.
<failmaster> wget, no, please, be careful listening to me :D
<kubunto> i need some help
<kubunto> anyone avalible to help out
<Kratisto78> robin0800: I am kind of freaking out now since I literally just purchased this and based on what I'm looking at that seems like what happens
<wget> failmaster: Ahah ;-) (It was related to dmraid, if you want to know. The latter detects the array not the partition, need to write a hook that does a 'partprobe' to prevent the kernel that new partitions are available, those from the raid).
<wget> failmaster: (I was rewriting the RAID documentation from the ArchLinux wiki)
<wget> *I'm
<failmaster> guys, where can i read about booting system over grub 2 related to sequience in details, mostly about how it get gets us into initd image and how control being passed through stages of boot? please, sorry for my retarded english
<kubunto> hello?
<kubunto> can i get some help
<bekks> kubunto: How about stating your actual problem?
<kubunto> bekks: I cannot download packages, instead this is what my terminal gives me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979134/
<usr13> kubunto: sudo apt-get update
<failmaster> wget, oh, got it, but i'm kinda noob when it comes to complicated raid/lvm/stuff i prefer to avoid increasing storage device configuration complexity if it's not *must be*
<kubunto> usr13: fails as well, similar fashion to installing
<usr13> kubunto: sudo apt-get update |pastebinit
<Kratisto78> Anyone have any advice.  Attempted to install ubuntu on lenovo s400 and now nothing happens on boot not even bios
<usr13> !uefi | Kratisto78
<ubottu> Kratisto78: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<failmaster> guys, where can i read about booting system over grub 2 related to detailed sequence, mostly about how it gets us into initrd image and how control being passed through stages of boot? please, sorry for my retarded english
<Kratisto78> usr13: I just looked at that I didn't see anything to do now after installing
<Wulframn> failmaster: Ever consider reading grub's source code?
<kubunto> usr13: here is the output of update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979156/
<checoimg> Hi everyone
<checoimg> I'm trying this command : ls | unzip
<checoimg> BUt it doesn't unzip all files
<Kratisto78> usr13: I didn't convert ubuntu into legacy mode.  When we were talking about it I thought I just had to hit install
<checoimg> What am I missing ?
<bekks> checoimg: Because thats a wrong command.
<failmaster> Wulframn, not good enough talking about skills which will allow me to get this puzzle into solid picture :D
<bekks> checoimg: for i in *.zip; do unzip $i; done
<Kratisto78> usr13: Sorry man I'm freaking out.  I'm super paranoid that I just lost 300$
<Wulframn> Lost 300$?
<checoimg> bekks : Thank you! :)
<usr13> kubunto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: I just bought this laptop and installed ubuntu now nothing happens at all on boot.  Literally nothing not even bios
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: what happens when you hit the power button? Just a black screen?
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: Yes.  Even if I press the button that used to boot into bios nothing happens.  It turns on to a black screen
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: no prduct splash screen or anything?
<Kratisto78> Absolutely nothing
<Wulframn> Can you see the monitor's backlight come on?
<Wulframn> Go into a really dark room if you have to.
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: Nothing.  Only the power button stays lit and two lights on the outside like the power indicator lights
<Wulframn> Monitor's dead
<Kratisto78> what does that mean
<Wulframn> Or it's connection to the motherboard is dead.
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: how new is the computer?
<checoimg> bekks : And what about : unzip *.zip
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: Brand new.  I literally got it a few days ago and just installed ubuntu and rebooted.  usr13 helped me install ubuntu
<us0r> hello all, is  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT  the correct terminal command to open port 80?
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: take it into the store and show them that the monitor is dead. Don't tell them you put ubuntu on it or they'll try to tell you that you borked it. Tell them it just went black during normal use (which is probably did) and have them check the hardware connections, etc.
<checoimg> afk
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: I bought it online and received it a few days ago.  I got it from the lenovo outlet
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: hang on
<Wulframn> Wow, lenovo? Never had one of those die. I only have lenovos in my house... =P
<Kratisto78> Wulframn:  I'm just worried my install bricked it
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: Are you in the usa?
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: Yes
<kubunto> usr13: no dice
<kubunto> usr13: still blowing up after 98% package list read
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: Ubuntu + Lenovo get along famously. I am 99.9% certain you did not brick it.
<Kratisto78> Wulframn:  It has uefi mode.  I enabled legacy mode.  In grub I added nomodeset because it was booting into black screen.  that worked then I installed ubuntu rebooted and now this.  Can't get to bios nothing.
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/ - try warranty and services OR contacting them directly (I recommend this one) as they are really quite nice to deal with.
<hphhh> help!!  I installed Ubuntu but i need some application in win 7  , I use  a lenovo 570  and My recoveries Disks said that There arent't structures of factory
<hphhh> CAn anybody help me
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: do you have your live cd or usb?
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: Thanks for giving me a little hope.  Do I tell t hem about ubuntu and I used a usb
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: could you boot it up into the live environment provided on the usb before this issue?
<Wulframn> !ask | hphhh
<ubottu> hphhh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wulframn> Oops, I see your question, hphhh - my bad
<robin0800> Kratisto78: see this http://www.pcworld.com/article/2026807/booting-linux-via-uefi-can-brick-some-samsung-laptops.html
<blz> hphhh, I'm not sure I understand your question
<blz> hphhh, could you rephrase it or be a bit clearer, please?
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: I struggled with it for days but I put it in legacy mode and when I added nomodeset it got into the live and I installed from there
<Wulframn> blz: apparently they want some application from win7 that was not on their factory recovery cd
<blz> Wulframn, I'm wondering if his problem isn't that he overwrote the recovery partition that some manufacturers include
<Kratisto78> Wulframn: See what robin0800 just said.  This is what I'm worried about
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: please attempt to boot into the live usb environment. Just see if you can even get *anything* on the monitor. Anything at all
<Kratisto78> I plugged the usb back in and still nothing
<Wulframn> blz: Those factory recovery partitions are a pain in my...neck = / I hate that companies don't provide CD's anymore
<blz> hphhh, what application do you need, anyway?  Perhaps there's a suitable alternative that runs under Ubuntu.  Or perhaps we can get your applciation running in wine
<nonamehero> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blz> Wulframn, with you all the way.  That's about half of the reason I ditched windows
<Kratisto78> robin0800:  Do you think this is what happened?
<kubunto> usr13, That thread you gave me was absoulutely no help
<kubunto> no change at all
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: In my opinion your only option is to contact Lenovo and ask for inspection and repair/replacement.
<hphhh> ok , I erase all my HD  , then I installed Ubuntu  , Finally I wanna get back to win 7
<hphhh> I use a lenovo z570 with nvidia driver
<TJ-> Kratisto78: Have you removed the battery pack for a minute or so before trying to boot it to a LiveCD/USB ?
<robin0800> Kratisto78: only if all it mentions applies to you
<Wulframn> blz: As soon as i get a new computer out of the box i've got a SysRescCD in it looking to play with installing gentoo or something =P
<blz> hphhh, yeah it sounds like you erased the recovery partition
<blz> hphhh, I take it you don't have a window's installation CD?
<Kratisto78> Tj-: Yes I have
<Wulframn> hphhh: Which win7 app are you looking for?
<dr_willis> always make a dvd restore set on a new pc..   ;-)
<TJ-> Kratisto78: Is there any sign of flicker from the screen at all, from the second power is applied?
<hphhh> I have 2 disks of recovery but in the installations said that they didn't find the estructures of factory
<blz> hphhh, usually your windows key is printed somewhere on the back of your computer case.  If that's the case, than I would just download an installation CD from somewhere and reinstall with that.  You'll be promted to enter your key and all will be dandy
<hphhh> gameesssssssssssssssssssssss
<blz> hphhh, yeah recovery CDs are not the same as installation cds =/
<Kratisto78> TJ-: Nothing. I already went into a dark room.  Only that power button and the two little status things at the bottom light up
<kubunto> I cannot completely download any packages either from install or update. I need help to update my machine
<hphhh> I Erase the FActory partition and oem  and my Cd's are unsuals
<Jordan_U> hphhh: For help installing Windows try ##windows.
<blz> hphhh, do as I suggested previously
<hphhh> ok  thansk
<blz> hphhh, see if you have a windows key printed on your case somewhere
<x5ives> I selected to check my lubuntu disc for defects and it's just been sitting on the loading splash screen for ages.
<blz> hphhh, if so, you should be able to download an installation CD
<TheLegace> hi im trying to figure out why im getting this error
<clj_newb_2345> on ubuntu 13.04, is there a way to tell ubuntu "here, take this file, run it on startup as the firewall rules?" (i.e. I have a list of iptables rules, I want them run -- they're slghtly more complicated than ufw since I need to allow port forwarding to handle docker containers)
<TJ-> Kratisto78: the 2 indicator LEDs are power-status (left) and battery-status(right). Are they both on solid without flashing?
<TheLegace> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot bootloader' returned non-zero exit status 1
<TheLegace> im trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<us0r> just out of curiosity, can anyone see me? not sure if no ones talkd to me since i started coming here cause of an error i made or becuase they dont care to answer. im not offended or anything, jus wondering if i have an issue with my settings for this channel that i need to fix
<Kratisto78> TJ-: Yes thats it and no screen flicker or anything
<failmaster> TJ-, so if it's correct conclusion that we have /boot mounted according to 11.2 from http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Filesystem
<Jordan_U> us0r: We can see you.
<x5ives> us0r: Yes.
<us0r> k thx ^_^
<TJ-> Kratisto78: And, if you hold down the power button for 4 seconds or more, does the power-status LED turn off?
<Kratisto78> TJ-: Yeah it turns back off
<kubunto> usr13: are you still here
<TJ-> Kratisto78: OK... working my way through the service manual :p
<hphhh> why my lenovo z570 can't install ubuntu SO amd64bits ???
<budmang> us0r: whats ur issue?
<budmang> hphhh: why? you tell us? whats the error?
<kubunto> can someone help me out with my packages problem
<blz> !ask|kubunto
<ubottu> kubunto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> kubunto: Yes?
<kubunto> usr13: your link was a fail
<us0r> budmang: my question was - is  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT  the correct terminal command to open port 80? thanks
<TJ-> Kratisto78: Have you tried getting into the Quick Start system? Holding down Fn+F3 (if hotkey mode is enabled) or just F3 when it isn't?
<kubunto> it changed absolutely nothing
<budmang> looks good us0r why not? are you getting an error? is it not working?
<Kratisto78> TJ-: TO get into bios it was f2 before.  I'll try and do the f3
<usr13> kubunto: Show me the link
<failmaster> Kratisto78, not "del" key?
<us0r> budmang: no its not working. when i input it it jus opens a new blank line and when i check the port its still closed
<kubunto> usr13: this is what you gave me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<usr13> kubunto: changed nothing?
<hphhh> The screen set " the product is protected with patents  13451455454..........." something like it
<Kratisto78> failmaster: Nope.  I'm justing a lenovo s400 and f2 worked before
<failmaster> Kratisto78, should be f2 then no matter what
<hphhh> but never boot Linux
<kubunto> usr13 as in it still crashed after 98%
<budmang> us0r: iptables -L
<nukleuz> budmang: was you the one that struggled with a server with RAID? ubuntu 12.04? problems after removing kernels?
<MoPac> Hello. In 13.10 or future Mir releases, are there plans for an engine to remember window placement that is more sophisticated than the current compiz plugin, or should I still be spending time trying to configure devilspie and devilspie-based programs?
<budmang> pastebin.com me the reply, or do you see port 80 accept in there?
<failmaster> Kratisto78, just curious, if there is boot device selection dialog on f8 or f11 or f12, does it work?
<TJ-> Kratisto78: Read the manual, pages 23 and then 28. See it at http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/user_guides/s300_ug_en.pdf
<budmang> nukleuz: not after removing a kernel, just a fresh install on a hw raid
<budmang> and MBR/booting.
<usr13> kubunto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<Kratisto78> To everyone about getting into bios.  I've tried f2 fn+f2 and there is a button on the side that goes directly into bios.  Nothing has worked and the screen backlight does not even turn on
<TJ-> Kratisto78: and lastly, read page 32 "Troubleshooting" which has as its first entry "Display problems" :p
<Psil0cybin> hey guys quick question as an ubuntu user, should i be using an AV to protect me against Linux malware
<kubunto> usr13, it is not a key issue, I have never seen anything explode with key issues
<Psil0cybin> ?
<gr33n7007h>  us0r iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT should do it
<Psil0cybin> I use rootkit hunter, but do i need anything else, do you guys recommend anything
<nukleuz> Budmang: Hmm. Ok. I'm wondering what happened to my setup. Unfortunally is my server located in Germany, and I'm in Norway, so I cant see whats happening during the bootup; do you know if ther are some logs from the boot somewhere?
<failmaster> Kratisto78, try hitting f12 if nothing pops-up and you're 100% sure that your lcd screen works, it's a bad news
<us0r> budmang: no i dont see it in there. it maight take me a min to pastebin cause i'll have to hand copy it to this comp. the one with the problem doesnt have an internet connection
<TJ-> Kratisto78: Is the laptop always connected to mains as well as having the battery, when you're testing it?
<budmang> nukleuz: you need remote KVM or a hands on
<TJ-> Kratisto78: I did notice the manual warns "don't fold the screen back beyond 130 degrees"
<budmang> us0r: if you dont see if in the iptables -L
<budmang> then its not accepting it, though if it just returns a new line, its accepting it so somewhere your misinformed.
<kubunto> usr13: also my laptop as slowed to a crawl
<Psil0cybin> guys would i use an AV or a malware hunter for my Ubuntu box?? or would just a rootkit hunter do?
<Psil0cybin> what do you guys recommend/do for your selves?
<Kratisto78> Oh my gosh I pressed f12 and grub popped up.  Maybe it was default on and it booted into it fine.  It must have had screen default to 0 brightness or something.  Hold on running aorund my house screaming like a girl
<DrekAlots> are there any known issues with Unity and the Nvidia 304 drivers? I installed 13.04 on my system today and Unity has been crashing left and right. Starting to piss me off.
<Kratisto78> failmaster-: I love you so muich
<Wulframn> Psil0cybin: linux doesn't need any of that.
 * TJ- laughs at a very relieved Kratisto78 
<us0r> budmang: thats what i figured. its def not listening on port 80 tho cause there is not http access whatsoever
<blz> Psil0cybin, none of the above
<Wulframn> CONGRATS Kratisto78 !
<TJ-> display brightness = 0 === big fail
<bekks> DrekAlots: Which graphics hw do you have?
<denysonique> How do I make Qt/KDE apps look like other GTK+ apps when running Unity?
<DrekAlots> bekks: Nvidia 485M.
#ubuntu 2013-08-13
<budmang> us0r: there are other factors too figure in, one thing at a time.
<budmang> You need the rule to repor tin iptables -L
<blz> Psil0cybin, I think clamwin runs on linux, but it's mainly for the benefit of windows/mac users that may depend on services the linux box provides
<blz> Psil0cybin, typically email
<budmang> once you have it there, you move on to the next steps.
<blz> Psil0cybin, or SMB
<budmang> /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<usr13> kubunto: Maybe you could try and remove the backports repositories?
 * kubunto has lost all paitence
<Psil0cybin> okay
<DrekAlots> Man. Everything is crashing on this machine. libproxy just took a dump on me as well.
<Psil0cybin> just wanted to make sure :)
<Psil0cybin> you guys rock
<Psil0cybin> blz,
<kubunto> usr13 what the hell does that mean
<blz> Psil0cybin, the secret is not to run arbitrary, untrusted stuff =)
<us0r> budmang: ok thanks, i'll run that real quick
<Psil0cybin> blz, of course :) just wanted to make sure for web browsing
<Psil0cybin> etc
<Psil0cybin> im very keen about not installing untrusted software
<Psil0cybin> just wanted to make sure i am doing everything in my power to stay safe ;)
<blz> Psil0cybin, try this:  sudo apt-get install apparmor-profiles
<failmaster> Psil0cybin, basically there is no self-copying malware designed for posix, which would have the ways to distribute itself via even presented bugs due to complexity of certain system environment that should meet some requirements to make it possible, however if you're running misconfigured system, you need to take care of rights and user privileges at first matter, while rkhunter is an additional instrument
<Psil0cybin> better be safe than sorry
<blz> Psil0cybin, that should help isolate your browser a bit
<Wulframn> Psil0cybin: malware works in Wind
<Psil0cybin> yea yea
<Kratisto78> Shout out to everyone in this irc.  usr13 really helped me get started.  Wulf helped a ton.  Same with TJ fail everyone.  Thank you for helping me while I tried to not have a heart attack.  Seems like I have to press f12 on boot up each time though.  Weird
<Wulframn> lol failmaster beat me to it
<Psil0cybin> but if i dont have wine
<Psil0cybin> then they shoudnt work
<usr13> kubunto: In your Package Manager, you enabled "backports" right?  (Try dissabling it.)
<blz> Psil0cybin, then see this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/160758/how-do-i-enable-the-apparmor-profile-for-firefox
<Wulframn> Psil0cybin: even if you have wine no malware should be able to do anything of consequence to your system. =P
<kubunto> usr13 i am unable to open the @#$%@#$ gui
<failmaster> Psil0cybin, good news, you can try installing it on wine until you don't use anything but this malware from-under wine environment, not a good idea though LOL
<usr13> Kratisto78: Glad you figured it out!  :)
<Wulframn> Psil0cybin: I've been running linux systems since 2008 completed unprotected by all that jazz and have never *once* had an issue. Sometimes I intentionally download a virus and insert it into a windows VM just for giggles to remind myself what it was like.
<TJ-> Kratisto78: There's 2 things: 1) the machine's BIOS/UEFI maybe is configured not to display a splash screen or progress report, and 2) when GRUB loads it is set to hide the menu and not show a timeout prompt. Both things you may want to change!
<Psil0cybin> hahah Wulframn i love LINUX :)
<Psil0cybin> hopefully soon one of these days ill know enough and it will be epic
<Kratisto78> usr13:  Thank you for all your help.  This place is great.  Going to put i3wm on here some time soon.
<Psil0cybin> im learning im learning
<Psil0cybin> been windows free for a year now :)
<Psil0cybin> i baked a cake the day i formatted my windows 7 box
<Psil0cybin> and got Xubuntu
<Psil0cybin> :0
<Wulframn> Psil0cybin: we've all been there. No worries
<failmaster> got old clean shv :D
<us0r> budmang: ok, ran it and it printed a blank line like it should
<us0r> budmang: check iptables -L again?
<usr13> kubunto: I suppose you could remove [or comment out] the lines with "backports" in them, in your sources.list file and do:  sudo apt-get update
<Wulframn> Kratisto78: I'm glad it worked out. I was worried. That was the first lenovo I'd heard of that had an issue like that (that wasn't caused by a user). I was wondering if I had to start questioning them. =P
<kubunto> usr13 and where would that be?
<usr13> kubunto: /etc/apt/sources.list
<failmaster> well, looks like grub still needs /boot to be mounted, but maybe i'm missing something, so i don't get it why my setup stopped working and started to ask a custom 3rd party keyscript from me again
<Kratisto78> TJ-:  I'll check it out.  It seems to skip grub now or I don't have to click anything.  Also the more I think about it I'm fine with the no brightness.  Now i'll always use the minimum amount to save battery and no one can use it without permission hahahaha.  Well unless they load up irc to figure out whats wrong
<TJ-> Kratisto78: When it boots hold down Shift as soon as possible to get GRUB to show its boot menu
<Kratisto78> tj-: okay good to know
<kubunto> usr13: is htere a reason for simple applications to be slow as shit when the packages are screwed up?
<Wulframn> !language | kubunto
<ubottu> kubunto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<failmaster> Kratisto78, wait wait so f12 popped the selection menu?
<usr13> kubunto: I don't know.
<blockshadow> hallo all
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Thanks for the suggestion, gdisk did OK :) Now I can get on with recovering the corrupted Logical Volumes in one of the VGs
<kubunto> usr13 how do i comment lines out in this?
<Kratisto78> failmaster-: I didn't press fn so i hit brightness plus one and my screen bightness defaulted to 0 so my monitor turned on.
<blockshadow> how fix wirless on gnacktrack R5??
<usr13> kubunto: #
<failmaster> Kratisto78, lol i'm glad for you, do you think that uk government structures blocked usage of lenovo production for a real reason or it's just all about cash?
<wilee-nilee> blockshadow, This is ubuntu-support. ;)
<Wulframn> blockshadow: this room is for Ubuntu related questions. I do not believe this room supports gnacktrack
<Wulframn> blockshadow: they have their own room at #gnacktrack
<Kratisto78> failmaster-: No idea haha.  Thanks so much though
<failmaster> blockshadow, it's a backtrack/kali distribution related questions, but at first we need to know what is broken in order to try to assist you in troubleshooting
<usr13> kubunto:  #    at beginning of line(s)
<blockshadow> ok tx wulframn :)
<nukleuz> budmang: But do KVM work, even tho the server wont boot?
<kubunto> usr13 no change
<usr13> kubunto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-to-fix-update-problems-mergelist-parsing-error
<peteo> Is there a minimum size the flash drive has to be for a live distro?
<Nullifi3d> ~650mb
<usr13> peteo: One big enough to hold the ISO.  2G maybe?
<Kratisto78> Peace out guys love you all
<usr13> Kratisto78: Thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<istiaque> What is alternative soft of Foxit pdf editor?
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<peteo> ok so 8g will be fine?
<Wulframn> It's that moment...when you've been compiling packages in portage for more than an hour...that you look and realize that all of the longest-to-compile packages are all qt packages you didn't need and could've excluded with a simple USE flag...that you forgot to define. *sigh*
<usr13> peteo: Oh yea.
<Wulframn> peteo: That is more than enough
<peteo> ok cool
<DrekAlots> Does Ubuntu use UUID's the standard /dev/sdb method of mounting drives in fstab on boot?
<us0r> budmang: g2g, thx for the help :)
<usr13> DrekAlots: Yes
<failmaster> DrekAlots, yep
<DrekAlots> is one way preferred over the other?
<Wulframn> DrekAlots: I am under the impression that UUIDs are considered superior to labels
<usr13> DrekAlots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<usr13> DrekAlots: uuids are better because they don't change
<kubunto> usr13: the error did not change
<DrekAlots> usr13: thanks.
<DrekAlots> Wulframn: Thanks
<Wulframn> DrekAlots: that was all usr13 =)
<Wulframn> I'm just here to hang out and occassionally spam the room with musings. =P
<DrekAlots> I'm used to labels coming from Gentoo for the past 5yrs.
 * Wulframn is a Gentoo user, too
<usr13> kubunto: Did you do:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf    ?
<kubunto> usr13 yes
<DrekAlots> I enjoy Gentoo. If Ubuntu keeps pissing me off I may go back. lol
<usr13> kubunto: After that, did you do:   sudo apt-get update   ?
<Wulframn> DrekAlots: two different distros for two different people/jobs.
<kubunto> usr13 yes
<usr13> kubunto: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<DrekAlots> Wulframn: Indeed. We use Ubuntu at work so I'm trying to get used to it by running it on my own machine. I took a stage4 of my gentoo install before going to ubuntu though. lol
<ameri-dry> does any one know of a good channel for beginner devs looking to code for the ubuntu touch platform
<kubunto> usr13, I cannot even do step one as this has broke my update manager
<dr_willis> !touch | ameri-dry
<ubottu> ameri-dry: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DrekAlots> ok. I just clicked on a mounted parition and now I have no menu bars... no unity. wth. how can i restart unity?
<failmaster> DrekAlots, the difference is that you can still build debian-based distros from source while you can't get those pre-compiled binaries as packages in gentoo or am i worng?
<dr_willis> DrekAlots:  try alt-f2 'compiz --replace'
<usr13> kubunto:  pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  #And send resulting URL
<Wulframn> failmaster: you can get binaries in gentoo; depends on what you're trying to do
<DrekAlots> dr_willis: alt+f2 is not working.
<failmaster> that's what i'm saying =)
<ameri-dry> thank you drwillis
<dr_willis> DrekAlots:  head to the console and restsrat the lightdm service, and that will restart x.. i guess.. or you could try some other ways to force compiz to restart.. easier to just log out/back in
<budmang> nukleuz: yes, thats what KVM is for, you access it on a seperate IP/vlan/vpn etc..
<budmang> IP KVM.
<failmaster> guys, i need some backup on understanding this thing... it doesn't necessarily means that we have the device mounted on /boot during initrd stage? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#prefix
<nukleuz> Anyone that can explain to me how KVM works? Can i remote KVM to a server that wont boot? O.o Does the server need any software installed to get that working, or is the «Virtual Machine Manager» on the client everything I need? Get's a notice that pkg «libvirt-bin» and «libvirtd» is missing, but I dont understand if that is on the client or the server?
<usr13> kubunto: pastebin your sources.list file
<kubunto> working on it
<rjknight1> hello guys... may I ask how the ldap users become a sudoer on the ubuntu client?
<jpds> rjknight1: Make them part of the sudo group?
<kubunto> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com.5979320
<rjknight1> @jpds : Yes
<kubunto> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/5979320/
<TJ-> nukleuz: I think you have your KVMs mixed up. In terms of remote-hands on servers, KVM == Keyboard Video Mouse, which is a way to access the hardware console remotely. KVM in virtualisation is the Linux Kernel Virtual Machine - something totally different.
<usr13> kubunto: can't find the server at paste.ubuntu.com.5979320
<kubunto> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/5979320/
<DrekAlots> well, restarting lightdm crashed my machine.
<TJ-> nukleuz: servers deployed in data-centres often have either KVM ethernet switches or use IPMI for out-of-band remote hardware console access
<failmaster> why everything that affects cryptsetup reported as a bug becomes a "Shishlist" or a "Question" while it is clear that it's a bug
<failmaster> whishlist*
<nukleuz> TJ-: Ah, I sure did mix up! :O But how can i figure out if my server does have KVM? What software to use?
<nukleuz> TJ-: I'm using SSH usuallt
<TJ-> nukleuz: You'd need to ask your data-centre provider. If it's a virtual machine (VPS) then they'll usually have an out-of-band access to the VM's console.
<nukleuz> TJ-: No, its not a VM.
<TJ-> nukleuz: Dedicated box? I'd assume they'd have KVM access over the net for that
<Coburn> Can Ubuntu be run on a non-PAE processor?
<Coburn> I have a Pentium M Motion Computing LE1600 Tablet that doesn't support PAE
<Coburn> therefore, it only sees 1.5GB out of 2GB of RAM
<MoPac> Hello. In 13.10 or future Mir releases, are there plans for an engine to remember window placement that is more sophisticated than the current compiz plugin, or should I still be spending time trying to configure devilspie and devilspie-based programs?
<failmaster> TJ-, i believe this guy experienced similar issue related to using key file for his swap partition https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163 and i've seen your report about custom keyscripts, why is that "whishlist" when it must work according to what said in cyptsetup references currently? (but mostly not defined clearly)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<nukleuz> TJ-: yep :) Its dedicated, but isnt it strange that they didnt provide me that information when I signed up for it, if they have KVM or not?
<TJ-> Coburn: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<TJ-> nukleuz: It may be you have to pay for remote-hands support in this kind of case. It's something you should ask before getting into such a hosting contract, its a key requirement for many
<zykotick9> Coburn: ahhhh, even non-PAE 32bit can see 3+GB RAM, is your 2GB perhaps shared with video?
<TJ-> Coburn: I was about to say what zykotick9 said
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, You can do net installs besides the wiki's info, now called the alternative since 12.10.
<kubunto> usr13 are you still here
<peteo> trying to install ubuntu 12.04..2 LTS and it says that I need to define a root filesystem before I do the install. How do I create a root filesystem?
<Coburn> well, if it heps
<Coburn> helps*
<Coburn> the chipset is i915
<Coburn> it's old, I know
<wilee-nilee> peteo, This a manual install / is the mount, are you making a separate home
<kubunto> yay for no @#$!#$! help
<Coburn> hmmm
<kubunto> 2nd time nothing has improved happy days
<Coburn> let me boot it up
<peteo> what do you mean by that  a manual install / is the mount
<Coburn> it has no battery to I need the AC jack plugged
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kubunto> dr_willis, patience is gone
<dr_willis> peteo:  / is the mountpoint for the main os
<wilee-nilee> peteo, Are you using the something other option, that is a manual install. In that gui you are asked a mount it is / that is root.
<peteo> I dont know
<kubunto> 3rd time and i will be forced to nuke what I have
<Coburn> Hmmm
<Coburn> Weird
<dr_willis>   root of the fs is called root = /
<Coburn> It's only reporting 1536MB RAM
<wilee-nilee> true dat
<peteo> I did n show the sompthing other optoin it jst went to the screen that has the option to create a new partition table and some other things
<kubunto> [ing usr13
<failmaster> i have a question related to support politics in general, should i keep hope alive for getting support/attention to bug reports when they keep appear (i believe related to the issue i'm facing atm) since 2008 and pop-up in it's variations making it difficult to have one the same system configuration scenario? question appears after about a week since reviving rusty bug report and sitting on freenode and after 3 days of question being posted on askubuntu for
<failmaster>  example
<dr_willis> peteo:  you define a /  partition  and a swap partion  as a minimum    normally
<wilee-nilee> peteo, That much misspelling is confusion, seems like a place to get this correct.
<scathen^C> hey all, i am running an app that listens on a particular port (say 6969). What would eb right way to go about only allowing my home computers ip to access my server on that port, and ignore everything else? I have nginx installed, is that something you would use that for?
<TJ-> Coburn: as zykotick9 said, maybe the rest is shared with the graphics chipset? Check /var/log/dmesg to see how memory is organised
<Coburn> I don't know... I've gotta boot ubuntu on it first :P
<peteo> curse my fat fingers!
<wilee-nilee> ;) it happens
<Coburn> actually, let me boot partedmagic onto it
<Coburn> that way I can pop open a shell
<Coburn> unless the RAM itself has issues...
 * Coburn wonders where he put his liveUSB of PartedMagic
<jrib> scathen^C: use iptables
<peteo> it says it is starting the main partitioner
<scathen^C> jrib: thanks
<wilee-nilee> failmaster, Life is not exacting, and neither is support.
<themhz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331860/how-to-create-my-own-screenlet
<peteo> when the installer goes to the Installation type headinf of the install menu it gives me a blank window that says "Device, Type, Mount Pint, Used Space" across the top and the window is blank,
<wilee-nilee> peteo, You might take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin, it would answer a few questions I might have myself.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | peteo
<ubottu> peteo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<peteo> ok
<Coburn> Downloading the netinstall image for Ubuntu
<Coburn> will boot it up on the tablet and get a dmesg (hopefully)
<zykotick9> Coburn: ahhh, you want a livecd - not a netinstall, if you want to do something besides install...
<Coburn> well, on the netinstall, I can just alt+f2 to get myself a shell
<Coburn> then punch in "dmesg | more"
<zykotick9> Coburn: are you sure?  i'm not.
<Coburn> Yeah, I've used it when I'm in a pickle with some systems
<Coburn> :)
<failmaster> it's like heroin, at first you get addicted, share the dose with your rookery mates, accepting and helping to get first shot for newbies and later you suddenly realize that you ruined your life being old drug-addicted retard lol
<Coburn> .... and the tablet just boots windows
 * Coburn stares at the tablet
<wilee-nilee> failmaster, This is a family channel treat it as such.
<peteo_> http://imagebin.org/267336 here it is
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Gparted is in the menu, is this a W8 dual boot or was W8 ever on the computer?
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, W8 has never been on this computer
<Coburn> damn stupid fast boot windows >_>
<Coburn> blocks my access to bios >_>
<Bjond> Coburn: I heard about people going back to those Motions, hope that works out for you.
<Coburn> Well, the fact I like about it is
<Coburn> Pen!
<Coburn> Precision Tocuh
<Coburn> rather than "fat finger" press
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, So what your showing is the something other option a manual install nothing is showing, is this a new hard drive are there any partitions on it?
<Coburn> I don't really care for multitouch, at least I can use the pen for paint artistic works (I can't draw but w/e)
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, this is a new HD to the computer
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Do you just want ubuntu on it?
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Cool are you sure the hard drive has a partition table?
<Coburn> OK!
<Coburn> Ubuntu Installer
<Coburn> Select a language
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, I dont think so, don't know how to put on on either
 * Coburn grabs keyboard
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Close the installer and open gparted from the menu, you can make a partition table there. Then just run the install and choose the install at the gui before the one you are showing.
<Coburn> okay folks
<Coburn> Hmmm
<Coburn> Odd, it says it's only picking up 1536MB Memory
<Coburn> what line am I looking for to see how much the GPU is using?
<wilee-nilee> peteo, Here is the gparted manual. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-create-partition-table
<wilee-nilee> msdos is what you want for a table peteo
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, when I go to create a new partition I get "A new partition table cannot be created when there are active partitions.  Active partitions are those that are in use, such as a mounted file system, or enabled swap space. Use Partition menu options, such as unmount or swapoff, to deactivate all partitions on this device before creating a new partition table."
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<Coburn> peteo_: open terminal. sudo fdisk /dev/sdX where sdX is your hdd's name.
<Coburn> then at the prompt, do 'o'
<Coburn> make sure you get "building new disklabel"
<Coburn> then 'w'
<Coburn> exit
<Coburn> that will blank the MBR
<Coburn> HOWEVER, you will lose any partitions on that disk!
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, would you like to help this person?
<peteo_> wilee=nilee, http://imagebin.org/267337
<Coburn> OH
<Coburn> peteo_:
<Coburn> what is your computer? is it UEFI ready?
<Coburn> Or is it just BIOS
<peteo_> what?
<Coburn> I have seen your issue
<Coburn> The Ubuntu installer is thinking your USB stick is the first HDD
<Coburn> you need to point it to the second HDD
<Coburn> which would be /dev/sdb
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, THat is showing your usb, it happens at times that a HD and the usb get reversed, use the drop down top left to get to the hard drive, and do a screen shot if it.
<Coburn> in the dropdown on the gparted window, do you have an entry for /dev/sdb ?
<peteo_> http://imagebin.org/267338
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, You are interrupting things are fine without your help.
<Coburn> My apologies
<Coburn> I'll go back to installing Ubuntu
 * Coburn spins around on his chair
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Same thing, that is your usb, top right corner drop down choose the actual Hard drive, and take a screen shot should be sdb.
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, there is no sdb
<Coburn> odd
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, YOu have a HD in the computer right, if so you need to reseat it.
<Coburn> ^
<Coburn> that, or the cables aren't properly plugged in
<Coburn> or something
<peteo_> wilee-nilee, how do I reseat it?
<Coburn> you'll have to open up the computer
<Coburn> is this laptop or desktop?
<peteo_> so it's an actual physical thing that I need to change?
<peteo_> desktop
<wilee-nilee> peteo_, Coburn seems to want to help you I will let you guys work this out.
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, welcome to ignore
<Coburn> peteo_: what's your PC's brand (make) and model?
<peteo_> it is a dell opteplex GX260
<Coburn> Ah, good 'ol dells
<peteo> lovely arnt they
<Coburn> Did you get a new hard disk installed in it?
<peteo> I pu a new one in it, the other one was corruppt
<Coburn> As in, take it into a store, and they fitted a new HDD into it?
<Coburn> I see.
<peteo> no I did it myself
<Coburn> Right.
<Coburn> Alright, so when you put it in, there's a chance that you might have not plugged the cables in 100%, which means that the computer makes bad contact with the device
<Coburn> thus, causing the HDD to not appear.
<peteo> ok I'll open it up now
<Coburn> what you need to do is open up the PC and check your cables
<peteo> ok can do
<Coburn> just gently push them into their proper areas
<peteo> it's shutting down now
<Coburn> No problem
<Coburn> Even a minor loose cable can be a headache
<Coburn> I've had ones myself
<Coburn> especially IDE cables... Those things are crap
<TJ-> Depending on the disk type, could be a jumper setting issue
<Coburn> assuming the DELL is running SATA, shouldn't matter, but if it's IDE, then yes. Valid point, TJ-
<Coburn> :)
<Coburn> I had a DELL Optiplex 740
<Coburn> AMD box, rescued it from school dump
<Coburn> Ran Windows/Nix fanasticly
<kubunto> issue resolved
<kubunto> good day everyone
<peteo> ok trying again
<failmaster> can make intel centrino wlan adapter running into ap mode? not ubuntu-related but still
<failmaster> i*
<TJ-> failmaster: that will depend on the driver, available firmwares, and/or hostapd
<failmaster> got it
<peteo> I will be bck in like 10-15 mins. (Have to take a shower now)
<peteo> change that 15-20min
<darkelfjuggalo> I have a few program files I am not permitted to make Changes to, but I need to in order to make the program work the way I want to. Can someone tell me how to do this?
<benzrf> hey, I have a Radeon card
<wilee-nilee> darkelfjuggalo, To get help here you need to tell the channel the details, the programs and your methods used and end goals
<benzrf> the default driver doesn't support webgl, anybody know if fgrlx will?
<daftykins> benzrf: one way to find out!
<Ari-Yang> benzrf, no don't "one way to find out"
<Ari-Yang> benzrf, google, cuz fglrx might just mess you up and screw you over
<darkelfjuggalo> wilee-nilee, I am trying to save patterns and brush tips to gimp2.8 in the gimp chatroom i was asked if trying to save to /home/yourusername/.gimp-2.8 but the only folder I can find is /usr/share/.gimp-2.8/
<wilee-nilee> darkelfjuggalo, "the channel"
<Ari-Yang> benzrf, do not risk it, google if fglrx can do what you want before trying it
<clj_newb_2345> can anyone point me at a guide for gettig mac keyboard to work with ubuntu 13.04 ?
<darkelfjuggalo> I can only pull this folder up through a direct file search
<clj_newb_2345> I get an error saying that bluez can not be --configured
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: odd approach. more might be learnt in the process
<darkelfjuggalo> ok channel...
<Ari-Yang> daftykins, thing is, fglrx /can/ and /might/ mess up somebody's graphics. I've seen it happen to people ;O
<Ari-Yang> just don't want benzrf risking it and it turns out it was all for not
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: sure, here too
<wilee-nilee> darkelfjuggalo, My guess would be in .config, just a guess though.
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: fair enough. the warning is definitely wise *tips hat*
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<darkelfjuggalo> wilee-nilee i found it through computer...permissions say only root can use is, how would i go about inculding my personal login name to the owner?
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Are you using gimp 2.8? It should have created its directory in your home directory ~/.gimp-2.8/ containing lots of sub-dirs and files too. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979508/
<darkelfjuggalo> it created it i usr/share/ I cannot access it anywhere else
<darkelfjuggalo> x
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Did you install gimp 2.8 manually? Or run it as 'root' ?
<darkelfjuggalo> manually
<darkelfjuggalo> sudo is th closest to root i use... but i installed the .deb file for gimp so i didn't have to command line
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Ahhhh! did you use "apt-get install gimp" or something like "dpkg -i gimp-2.8.deb" ?
<quidnunc> How do I install virtualbox guest additions on 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, 13.04 the host or guest?
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ-, I thought I installed it through a direct download, but I just double checked, Gimp.org directions are apt-get install gimp. I have to sudo or su to make apt-get work
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: Both but host is 32-bit, guest is 64-bit
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: I suspect you installed it directly, and missed off installing key packages used by Debian/Ubuntu
<clj_newb_2345> is bluetooth broken on ubuntu?
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: There are a bunch of "guest-additions" packages but I don't know if they should be installed on guest or host?
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, In the top panel of vbox is a dropdown for guest additions
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: What does this tell you? "dpkg-query -l g'imp*'  "
<clj_newb_2345> how do I even debug an error that syas "bluez failed to --configure"
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: Is that the right thing to do on Ubuntu?
<quidnunc> What are all the packages?
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, Install in the guest, did you install dkms in the host?
<darkelfjuggalo> i followed the instructions. I can run the program and use all of the features, but i cannot save to it additional patterns themes and such
<Coburn> with netinst of Ubuntu, what packages does "Ubuntu touch" install? Do I need "Ubuntu Desktop" selected or will it install most of the desktop packages with touch ability?
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, You will need to add the host user to the vbox group as well, you might try the #vbox channel to.
<darkelfjuggalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979546/
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: Okay, I will try #vbox.
<peteo> Have to go will try new hd in morning
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: That looks good; as I'd expect. The only thing I can think is that there are restrictive permissions on your home directory preventing gimp from creating it's own config dir
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I fix this?
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: fix what?
<darkelfjuggalo> i guess the proper question is How do I add my personal log-in to Root usergroup to by pass this problem in the future without having to log into root?
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Find out the real problem first, don't guess. Check out the man-page "man gimp! and read the ENVIRONMENT and FILES sections carefully; they spell out how gimp figures out where its personal directory is. You might have an environment shell variable set to over-ride the default
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: "man 1 gimp"
<TALEL> I'm having trouble getting my phone bluetooth to sync with my ubuntu laptop, everytime I attempt to pair the devices it fails
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: you wouldnt do that
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: what is the goal?
<thewhistlepig> hello
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ-, i am in man 1 gimp, what next?
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: At a terminal, start it with "gimp --verbose | tee /tmp/gimp.log" and then press Ctrl+C to kill it once it has loaded. Then read "/tmp/gimp.log" especially the first few lines, to see what it is doing to look for its user directory
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: i thought you downloaded a .deb for GIMP?
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: page down in the manual to the ENVIRONMENT and FILES sections, they explain how it decides the user directory name and location.
<TJ-> holstein: If so, that would explain the problem, because it sounds as if the installed gimp isn't configured correctly
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: if so, you ask the maintainer of the package you downloaded for support
<darkelfjuggalo> holstein, i download a deb for everything i can, so i assumed i did for gimp, gimp download page is repository instructions for flavors
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: you shouldnt download a .deb for everything you can.. you should try the one in the repos, and move on if needed
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Let's find out: what does this report? "apt-cache policy gimp"
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ- 13.04
<darkelfjuggalo> im trying to keep up with instructions but the chat log is pushing everything off my screen too fast
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: OK, so if you install from the Ubuntu archive there's no reason for it to be broken. You might try removing and reinstalling, to be sure. That'd be "sudo apt-get --purge remove gimp gimp-data" then "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<p0rk> i am mounting an nfs share from my NAS to my security camera server but the contents of a different nfs share are showing up inside
<p0rk> wtf?
<holstein> p0rk: is the NAS running ubuntu?
<p0rk> its running debian
<p0rk> the camera server is running ubuntu
<holstein> p0rk: is the camera running ubuntu?
<p0rk> the camera server is running ubuntu
<p0rk> can i only have one NFS export?
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ- you asked for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979570/
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo:  :D no... I can read it here... I wanted *you* to read those sections to understand how GIMP figures out its user directory name and location
<darkelfjuggalo> oh, i'm lost on what it is meaning
<holstein> darkelfjuggalo: where did you get this .deb?
<renzo> hi all...quick question! Ubuntu 13.04 doesn't work at all in my laptop. What would you install: 12.10 or 12.04 because it's LTS? I know both work well on my hardware! Thanks for your replies :)
<TJ-> holstein: According to dpkg-query -l, the correct Ubuntu versions are installed
<darkelfjuggalo> holstein, moving away from the .deb for gimp... gimp.org does not offer it...only instructions to  'apt-get install gimp'
<holstein> renzo: 12.04 is what i would use
<p0rk> um. so why did you ask if it was ubuntu only to ignore me?
<renzo> @holstein Thanks for your opinion. Do you think i'd be missing any feature in contrast to 12.10?
<Ari-Yang> renzo, I use 12.10
<Ari-Yang> ** OS: Linux 3.10.0-996-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10 **
<wilee-nilee> p0rk, You mentioned debian, this is ubuntu support that would be asked by most helpers.
<p0rk> i figured
<p0rk> rather than help, find a reason not to
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | p0rk
<ubottu> p0rk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> there are channel technical rules
<renzo> Ari-Yang: i'm currently using 12.10 too, but since i was about to reinstall I want to decide if keeping 12.10 or switching to 12.04
<daftykins> LTS has its' benefits
<leethacker> Hi!
<wilee-nilee> renzo, 12.04 has 5 years support 12.10 is the same except for a few app having a later version maybe, with a 3rd of the support time.
<leethacker> Can I has help plz?
<wilee-nilee> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<renzo> thanks daftykins and wilee-nilee, i think i got the answer i needed! :)
<leethacker> is ubuntoo the same as linux? :)
<Yvain_> yes
<leethacker> is linux the same as windoes?
<leethacker> where is the c:\ drive pls?
<debsan> no c:\ drive in linux
<debsan> it's /
<leethacker> oh ok my b so where is c:/?
<Skepchurn> http://mrkinnikumike.blogspot.com/
<rjknight1> how about drive D:\ E:\ F:\
<rjknight1> ?
<leethacker> i dont need those
<Yvain_> Trolololololl
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<michaelwarbrick> hi.. how can i get sound working on my desktop
<michaelwarbrick> ubuntu 12.04
<Wulframn> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<michaelwarbrick> i'm getting no sound, even though it's not muted or anything
<michaelwarbrick> haha
<michaelwarbrick> you'll never guess what the problem was
<michaelwarbrick> .... plugged in headphones into wrong computer
<wilee-nilee> michaelwarbrick, Now do 3 homer simpson Doh's. ;)
<icelite> doh doh fuckin doh
<icelite> lol
<icelite> :D
<FloodBot1> icelite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icelite> sorry FloodBot
<Wulframn> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<h00k> icelite: also mind the language
<icelite> Sorry again
<icelite> Im new here
<Wulframn> You're fine, just mind yourself. =P
<scathen^C> if people were truly family friendly, they would teach their kids that having taboo words is nonsense.
<Wulframn> scathen, it's more complicated than that
<scathen^C> i'm sorry i didn't want to get into a debate (sometimes my hands just type what i'm thinking). but i am curious, as to how it's more complicated.
<failmaster> agreed with taboo words statement ^
<Wulframn> I'm on my phone, but basically humans need taboo words/topics
<zq> what's with dbus showing up in the dependencies of nearly every single recent gui package?
<zq> is there a way around this?
<Wulframn> zq, don't use a gui! =P
<zq> Wulframn: i already don't, but for some things a gui could save lots of time
<Wulframn> I was just joking
<zq> yeah, but mine was a sincere question
<failmaster> why do u care about dbus or additional packages stuff? i admit maybe it shouldn't be like that, but it would be a real problem if the space on / was limited
<TJ-> zq: It is so that menu structures can be passed acros DBus, regardless of the toolkit (GTK/QT/etc) in use
<zq> TJ-: would you mind expanding on that, or perhaps have a link to share?
<Wulframn> failmaster, that's half the point of Linux
<Wulframn> tweaking, making the system smaller and more efficient
<zq> failmaster: because it's an extra process that just sits there
<TJ-> zq: There was a discussion on ubuntu-devel mailing list some time ago about it, can't remember all the ins and outs now
<failmaster> Wulframn, i'm from dark ages of slackware
<daftykins> and not actually getting around to doing stuff ;)
<failmaster> so i kno
<zq> for something like, say, wicd, it's understandable (but still less than efficient)
<TJ-> zq: I found this... took some digging. https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/common-libraries/
<zq> TJ-: thanks, having a look
<Styles> Is it possible to have a raid 5 that would work on windows & ubuntu without a hardware raid
<L-sama> anybody still using sorcerer?
<michaelwarbrick> wilee-nilee: lol.. problem with having 3 computers on the one desk with 5 monitors haha
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<zq> so unity is the one dragging in all these dbus dependencies
<zq> because the guis have to be unity-compliant
<zq> i'm not even using unity
<zq> ugh
<zq> choices: 1. debian sarge; 2. dpkg-buildpackage; 3. arch; 4. stop bitching, zq
<Yvain_> Yeah well Canonical might as well be Google
<Yvain_> It's good your not using Uni-track
<zq> :(
<zq> well judging from the trajectory of the fundraising efforts for the edge, canonical is still in the wannabe stage
<Yvain_> Wannabe, but they are still exploiting people like Google
<Yvain_> Zq, if your problem is unity, and you like Ubuntu, why not use Xubuntu, or a non-unity distro?
<wilee-nilee> Yvain_, In your own words "Trolololololl"
<Yvain_> Xubuntu won't drag all the baggage Unity does
<zq> Yvain_: that won't work because the dbus dependencies live at a per-package granularity
<TJ-> zq: I wouldn't worry, it's all change again "In general, the big migration here is away from DBusMenu (which was Ubuntu-only) to GMenu which is in GLib." 2013-07-24
<zq> it's pretty much checkmate
<zq> short of dpkg-buildpackaging your own mix
<zq> thanks guys, laters
<Guest95965> How do you add additional panels/taskbars onto the desktop in gnome classic/ubuntu 12.04
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<xmetal> hmm
<acovrig> What would be the best way of providing microsoft office to 3 people (concurrently) who would click any download button they see (so I don't want to just install 7-not looking forward to dealing w/a trojan again)
<pvl1> acovrig: not ubuntu related
<acovrig> I know, but I was wondering if someone would recommend a VM setup (what I'm thinking about)
<acovrig> I'm thinking of 3 windows 7 VMs in VirtualBox that I'll install and take a snapshot so when they get a virus I can jump back to that; does this seem over complicated?
<xmetal> brb looking up issues i am having with newegg
<pvl1> acovrig: im not understanding. you want to provde ms office to 3 ppl?
<acovrig> yes (siblings taking IC3)
<acovrig> I like the idea of VirtualBox accessed via RDP because it can be accessed by a tablet (w/a USB keyboard)
<xmetal> may be worth just paying about $10 more for this item .. .anyway .. where did chat go? lol
<pvl1> acovrig: thats not concurent to three people, except unless you have 3 vms. have you seen http://desktop.onlive.com/
<pvl1> acovrig: or are you trying to go the free route
<acovrig> ideally, yes and I was planning on 3 VMs
<xmetal> :-" libre or Open office
<pvl1> acovrig: i just use google docs. so i cant help ya there
<xmetal> oops wrong chat for that 'face'
<acovrig> they use libre now, but IC3 will be hard for them anyway, not to mention all the screenshots are going to be office 2010
<pvl1> acovrig: x over ssh, wine. 1 vm, 3 users, 3 instances of ms office. check the wine site to see which version of ms office is good to go
<pvl1> acovrig: 3 vms would eat a LOT of ram imo
<pvl1> acovrig: highly inefficient and power consuming
<deepin> hello
<pvl1> hello
<deepin> where are u from
<pvl1> the internet
<thiebaude> haha
<deepin> - -
<pvl1> deepin: whats your question
<Geoffroi_Suibhne> Hello everyone, Geoffroi_Suibhnehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<thiebaude> go away,lol
<acovrig> pvl1: I have 2 systems (old: 512MB RAM, everything is IDE) and 2 PPC mac G5s I bet I can't do anything with these can I?
<xmetal> anyway they are able to run open or libre office .. instead of messing with MS office via wine over Vmbox or whatever ?
<acovrig> xmetal: that would be wonderful (especially given 1 is already running ubuntu desktop w/libre) but they are quite illiterate so IC3 is going to be hard in itself, and all the screenshots r gonna b of ms office which would make it too confusing :/
<pvl1> acovrig: how much ram on the g5's
<pvl1> acovrig: so far your still looking at my wine/x-over-ssh solution
<acovrig> 8GB I think
<acovrig> could I run office in wine on a PPC (wouldn't it require intel)?
<pvl1> no idea
<pvl1> try compiling it acovrig that would be fun
<pvl1> acovrig: 8gb would probably be enough for 3 vm's
 * acovrig lol
<pvl1> but i just dont like the idea
<pvl1> acovrig: windows 7 what version
<pvl1> because theres an rdp feature for sharing just a program
<kalakj> Hello Everyone, i am using Ubuntu 12.04  x64 LTS, and it is having problem of Restart instead of shutdown, maximum no. of times,, i currently using BURG, instead of GRUB, i also tried to tweak using some flags in GRUB, installed laptop mode tools, this and that, but all are in vain. How to solve that?? BIOS Update was not available for my laptop , LENOVO B480, bios smbios H5ET32WW (1.05 )
<pvl1> acovrig: i tink youd be best of one vm, 3 accounts either way. but there is an rdp feature in win7 ultimate that allows you to share programs. kinda kool go research it
<Guest38244> can you use adobe photoshop using linux????
<acovrig> pvl1: yes, but the fact that there PPCs are *very* limiting, they can't run any windows or the latest flash (in mac any who, I haven't tried ubuntu yet)
<deepin> emm,,i have no question ,,,just chatting
<kalakj> deepin: Can u help me
<acovrig> pvl1: I didn't know that, 1 VM would be *much* better especially given I have a fully legit 7 w/office 2010 in a VM already I can just move over
<pvl1> deepin: dont wanna be mean, but the ops and ppls wanna keep this ubuntu specific help. theres ubuntu-offtopic if u just wanna talk. i think theyre currently discussing breaking bad... so im not listening
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<pvl1> acovrig: but what ver win7
<pvl1> kalakj: im not sure what is wrong
<acovrig> I wanna say ultimate so this could work, but I guess any way I look at it I'm still gonna need a new system (good luck trying to run a win7 VM on a 512MB system)
<kalakj> pvl1: hmm, thanks ,but i have tried many OL solutions but these are not working
<deepin> what's ur question
<pvl1> failmaster: launchpad says its a confirmed bug
<failmaster> failmaster, where?
<kalakj> pvl1: I am surprised that Ubuntu Developers are messing with such program, which were working well in earlier versions strange, they should not mess with things that are working fine, instead they should work on the programs, that need attentions
<failmaster> pvl1, where?
<acovrig> I forgot about ubuntu-offtopic, I guess thats where I should be; thanks pvl1 for the help I'll probably end up building an UbuntuDesktop that will autologin and open firefox and auto boot the 7vm in headless mode and use it sorta as a media PC as well
<naouguh> quit
<naouguh> quit
<failmaster> pvl1, could you point at the bug please?
<pvl1> failmaster: its the response to the link you provided. hold please
<pvl1> acovrig: sounds hip
<failmaster> pvl1, it's my own response to myself which points to the bug that could probably correlate with this issue, however i experienced this setup working
<pvl1> kalakj: im not understanding of what your issue is
<pvl1> failmaster: oh. lol fail. sorry i have no experience with this. but is this not working at all? id recommend the typical debug stuff. logs, running stuff in verbose
<kalakj> pvl1: my issue is that, whenever i shutdown my laptop, it restarts, instead of shutdown, and in windows it is properly shutting down, in ubuntu 10.04 or 11.10, it was properly shutting down, but in ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it is restarting
<pvl1> kalakj: are you on the system now
<kalakj> yes
<pvl1> kalakj: or are we talking from another
<pvl1> oh
<pvl1> kalakj: even when you run sudo shutdown
<failmaster> pvl1, it won't work with rootfs device, but anyway, thank you for your attention!
<pvl1> failmaster: try #linux
<kalakj> yes, it is restarting, i have tried the sudo halt
<kalakj> pvl1: but why to issue a command, when there is GUI options available
<kalakj> a normal user will use them, instead of commands
<failmaster> pvl1, i'm afraid that at the moment people will realize it's ubuntu - getting support from there will be hard ;)
<pvl1> kalakj: we need to follow the yellow brick road to whats not working. so even with the command it reboots?
<pvl1> failmaster: i doubt it, they like a challange
<pvl1> failmaster: if theres people asking about which photo program is best... theyll appreciate this
<kalakj> pvl1: i tried  sudo halt, let me try sudo shutdown and tell you the results, i will be back in few minutes.
<failmaster> deal
<pvl1> kalakj: ill be here
<kalakj> because network will disconnect and it will take time to reconnect
<ScootaLewis> so uh...hi?
<ScootaLewis> so, um
<ScootaLewis> i installed ubuntu today
<ScootaLewis> 13.04
<ScootaLewis> first time using a linux distro
<ScootaLewis> and i have some questions about a thing called fglrx?
<ScootaLewis> i have a radeon hd 6450 integrated graphics card so i was wondering what the optimal drivers would be for playing a game such as team fortress 2
<ScootaLewis> anybody here, uh...know about that?
<kalakj> pvl1: it again rebooted
<kalakj> i tried sudo shutdown -h now
<kalakj> pvl1: are you there
<ScootaLewis> i was referred here by someone called benzrf
<ScootaLewis> he said i might be able to find help
<ScootaLewis> o_o
<kalakj> ScootalLewis: :D
<ScootaLewis> so yeah if there's any team fortress 2 players who play on ubuntu i'd like to talk
<kalakj> ScootaLewis: no, i am not a gaming player.
<ScootaLewis> dang.
<junktext> Hi ScootaLewis, I play TF2 every so often, but I don't use an ATI card.
<ScootaLewis> seems like you're the only one around too
<ScootaLewis> oh hey
<kalakj> pvl1: HELLp
<junktext> I am not familiar with the fglrx aspect, but I did find this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<ScootaLewis> okay, quick question
<junktext> Helps explain the driver a little.
<ScootaLewis> have you tried using any custom things in tf2?
<junktext> I only casually play TF2 to be honest.  I still prefer TFC :-).
<ScootaLewis> ah
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<ScootaLewis> ...that sounds like my cue to leave
<pvl1> kalakj: whats wrong
<kalakj> pvl1: system reboots again, instead of shutdown, i tried sudo shutdown -h now
<pvl1> kalakj: and it reboot again
<pvl1> kalakj: lemme think
<kalakj> yes
<pvl1> aw failmaster i was gonna help him
<failmaster> wat?
<pvl1> scootalewis i think
<pvl1> oh wait no not him
<pvl1> junktext: u asking about ati
<junktext> No, that was ScootaLewis.
<pvl1> oh
<pvl1> nvm failmaster, carry on
<nurow> Is there any site that lists Ubuntu compatibility with specific laptops?
<pvl1> nurow: hardware rather than laptops. somewhere. i cant remember
<failmaster> nurow, most of such lists are very outdated so it's nearly impossible to find in there some modern laptop you consider as a candidate on buying
<pvl1> kalakj: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<junktext> nurow: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ and also look at Zareason and System76 laptops, among other Linux-built laptops.
<failmaster> nurow, http://www.linlap.com and such and so on according to google resulsts http://linuxhcl.com
<failmaster> junktext, can i order those things in russia?
<nurow> junktext, I actually bought a System76 Bonobo Extreme 7, but the clickpad has no driver, the brightness control does not work, and the headphone jack does not work
<nurow> I'm actually furious that they claim that these are Ubuntu certified laptops, when they are really just reselling Clevo and have not even written the necessary drivers for the laptops devices.
<failmaster> nvm
<junktext> nurow, hmm odd.  Did they offer you a replacement?  I've never used a System76 build, but I hear from reviews that many like them.
<kalakj> pvl1: yes i tried this, already
<kalakj> but it was mentioned in another post
<kalakj> still no success
<nurow> their support has also been really horrible, with lots of response like "if we figure it out we'll let you know"
<junktext> failmaster: I'm not sure about the Russian question.
<wilee-nilee> nurow, Sytem 76 has an area on the ubuntu forums, might you talk with them?
<failmaster> junktext, nevermind
<nurow> yeah I've posted there Wilee-nilee. Lots of others with the same issues.
<pvl1> kalakj: i would try to apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc-bin
<pvl1> or whatever theyre called
<pvl1> kalakj: DO NOT REBOOT
<pvl1> then
<pvl1> kalakj: reinstall grub, and try that fix
<junktext> nurow: I would imagine they would provide you a replacement.  How long have you had your Bonobo?
<pvl1> sleepytime
<nurow> System76 wants me to mail the laptop back to them, but that will mean I have to go two weeks without a computer..
<pvl1> gnight
<junktext> Ah, I see.  Sorry it's a pain, I understand.
<nurow> junktext, the problem is that the new bonx7 line is missing critical drivers, and even the bonx6 never had propoer clickpad drivers after MONTHS
<nurow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163227
<kalakj> pvl1: it is also removing other softwares like remastersys
<kalakj> and ubuquity etc
<kalakj> should i proceed
<nurow> I honestly feel like we need a real Ubuntu laptop manufacturer.. not just a Clevo reseller.
<ax562> could someone help me with this error?
<ax562> E: samba-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ax562> E: samba-common-bin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ax562> E: libsmbclient-dev: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kalakj> i also have installed SUPER BOOT MANAGER, BURG
<ax562> I tried installing a wipe program and it didn't install correctly.  When I tried to uninstall that error occured
<junktext> Well, I'm sure the System76 folks will fix the issue soon according to that thread.  At least they are trying, but I know that it has to be frustrating for the users to wait.
<kalakj> pvl1: thanks for your time
<kalakj> i have to go
<kalakj> i will try to solve it some other day
<junktext> But, I agree.  The more Linux hardware distros, the better.
<kalakj> so far, have a nice day
<failmaster> is there some service i could buy subscription from to get support for ubuntu or linux related technical problems in general?
<dr_willis> caonical sells support - i thought ;)
<dr_willis> no idea what  'support' really means in that case however
<MonkWitDaFunk> IC3, the internet core computing certifcate is easy of you can do the microsoft digital literacy exam which is free to take
<ax562> dr_willis, could you help with my problem?
<alfreddba> i installed mmonit.. ubuntu 12.04..when a start service...its telling mmonit: unrecognized service..pls guide me ..
<MonkWitDaFunk> You can take the exam online and print out your certification yoursrlf. I got 92% on it
<dr_willis> ax562:  with any apt issues. you should pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and the actual apt-get install whatever command   outputs
<failmaster> np i just had to ask, thanks!
<dr_willis> ax562:  i rarely have to work on apt issues.
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  how are you starting the service?
<wilee-nilee> !info mmonit
<alfreddba> dr_willis: service mmonit start
<ubottu> Package mmonit does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  are you sure the service name is mmonit?    use the TAB key to complete the proper service name (or see a list of services)
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  and you would need a sudo at the start  of the command i imagine
<dr_willis> !find mmonit
<ubottu> File mmonit found in glpi, kde-workspace-dbg, kdepimlibs5-dev, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-7-demo, plasma-dataengines-workspace, python-kde4-dev, trac-spamfilter
<alfreddba> dr_willis: if i use sudo its starting..its default port no 8080...when am open in browser..the page unable to load..pls guide me..
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  ive never even heard of mmonit befor..   so it started.. but not working.. check its configs and logs to determine why its not working.
<dr_willis> and its homepage and hopefullyy its install/trouble shooting docs
<alfreddba> dr_willis: am getting this error..Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to localhost:8080
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  so its not running on that port.  aparently
<dr_willis> or not running at all
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<alfreddba> dr_willis: how to solve...pls help me..i googled but not solved..
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  i dont have any magical answers.. ive never heard of the service or tool befor. so how should i know.    common trouble shooting  methodology.. CHECK THE LOGS for the service. have  its configs enable verbose logging and check the logs...  check its homepage and forums for  trouble shooting tips
 * dr_willis has no idea what mmonit even does.
<alfreddba> mmonit used to monit services,
<dr_willis> many services can start in a non-deamon mode - so their error messages and logs can go to the standard console
<dr_willis> a service to service services....
<dr_willis> my first guess would be you have it missconfigured.  so its not starting. or  its starting but you are using the wrong ip/port combo
<dr_willis> the service command can show what services are running.
<alfreddba> dr_willis:  ichecked the log...Required <License> element not found...
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  means very little to me.. check the mmonit homepage and hopefully its forums or faq will shed some light on it.
<alfreddba> dr_willis: thanks..
<guddamz> hello to everyone..
<dr_willis> moo!
<lucidium> Is it possible to downgrade ubuntu so I can use the fglrx 9.3 drivers?
<guddamz> I'm trying to calibrate my webcam. there is an error saying about shared-color-targets.. need help
<dr_willis> lucidium:  its more likelyu it will just break badly
<dr_willis> lucidium:  you could try the older .run package to get the older drivers.. but that would be risky also
<Cyrax> Who was it who wanted this md5sum? me the one who had problem to run ubuntu
<xmetal> back
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, I suggested you run it, you would check if the ISO is equal.
<Cyrax> no.. i mean.. i have this in a txt file
<dr_willis> Cyrax:  you calculate the md5sum of a file you download. and compare it to whats in the txt file (that contains the original sum) and make sure the 2 are equil
<ubnoobtu> ive seen those
<Cyrax> Where do i compare it?
<dr_willis> md5sum command has an option/feature i recall to read the txt file : or just LOOK at both numbers
<dr_willis> read the txt file.. look at the sum it gives.   look at the calculated sum
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, YOu still have the link the bot gave?
<Cyrax> idk.. i fell asleep so i forgot.. sorry. besides it confuse me the whole md5sum thing.. have no clue what it is,how to do it
<dr_willis> md5sum testfile   -> prints out a  huge number..
<dr_willis> the md5sum.txt file from your download site willl have a 'testfile   originalsum#####' you look at and compare the 2
<Cyrax> Compare sure i can.. but how when idk what to look for.. no idea about md5sum
<dr_willis> what to look for? if you got the calculated sum. and the sum from the file.. you just look and se eif the 2 numbers are the same
<Cyrax> besudes i only have 1 md5sum.txt file
<Cyrax> *besides
<dr_willis> Cyrax:  so look IN the file.. and find the sum for whatever file you are interested in
<dr_willis> what is the file name you are  wanting to sum?
<junktext> An MD5 is like a file's fingerprint.  If you have a corrupt/malicious file, you can compare a known good MD5 to a file by running "md5sum <file>" in a shell.  If the output of md5sum differs from the known good MD5 file, you have a problem.
<Cyrax> dr_willis: here is what the md5sum look like: http://pastebin.com/DzB4QaE7
<M4yh3m> hi i had an awful issue with ubuntu last night.. after installing it and rebooted my computer it got frozend at the bios just after detecting my hard drive, i couldn't enter the bios or do anything else.
<dr_willis> Cyrax:  you dont need to sum EVERY FILE.. just the one you are interested in
<M4yh3m> does any one have any information regarding this issue?
<Cyrax> told u i have no idea.. thats y i gave u that
<junktext> For example if you have a text file and all it says is "Hi", and then you run and md5sum on that, then you change the text to "Hi?", then run md5sum again.  You'll see two different MD5 values.
<dr_willis> if the file name is 'foo.iso'  you would 'md5sum foo.iso'   then look  in your md5sum.txt file for a line with 'foo.iso' in it that lists its sum
<dr_willis> its not very complex at all.
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, Black screen, blinking cursor? "it got frozend at the bios just after detecting my hard drive" is rather vague
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee just stopped after detecting my hard drives
<dr_willis> you wnt to check the md5sum of the ISO file after you download it and verifyu its good.. befor  you burn it or put it on usb
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, screen black?
<M4yh3m> not black screen or blinking cursor just that.. just stopped there
<Cyrax> Sorry.. but i can't underdstand it.
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, What release?
<M4yh3m> 13.04
<M4yh3m> it's very strange i had linux mint before but i wanted to move to ubuntu
<M4yh3m> i did the partitioning.. fine the installation gone well.. everything was fine.. just rebooted and my computer halted at the bios..
<netcat> help! i have format  /boot
<ax562> where does ubuntu store it's apps?
<Cyrax> Besises like i said its my first time,so idk anything about md5sum and those
<netcat> i installed ubuntu and then install win7 ,but i can't start anyone
<junktext> An MD5 is a mathematical value of the overall file, which is why each MD5 value is generally unique.  Because there are so many MD5 values that can be output, and this is why it is hard to fool a tool like "md5sum" by adding a virus or doing something else to the original file without being noticed by an MD5 value.
<ubnoobtu> can you link the help page again?
<netcat> so i format /boot,and install a grub,when open computer show grub>
<junktext> So and MD5 or "md5sum" is just a quick 'smell-test' to see if the file is intact as intended.
<wilee-nilee> m4sker, Power on and immediately hold down the shift and if you see the grub boot menu hit e and navigate to this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" And change it to this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and continue boot to see where it stops, you can also use nomodeset there to check for a missing graphic driver.
<Cyrax> Anyone knows any older version of ubuntu? cuz i can't get the newest version to work at all. i dont have any clue about this md5sum thing how to compare and all
<netcat> who help me?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Older than what?
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i couldn't do anything :( my computer freeze completeley after detecting my hard drive.. i think it could be something with the partitioning
<Cyrax> older then version 12  of ubuntu
<junktext> You don't really need to do the md5sum if you trust the source of where you received the file, Cyrax.  The md5sum is just for the overly cautious.
<Cyrax> version 12 dont work for me
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, So no bios flash?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, That is the oldest supported with a desktop.
<Flannel> junktext: md5sum helps check for download problems.
<junktext> Flannel, I hear you, but the installer does that too.
<Flannel> Cyrax: If you don't want to figure out md5sum, download it via the torrent.  Bittorrent will do an integrity check for you.
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i have some skills at computers.. so certainly i can tell you.. ubuntu did something to the partition table or the MBR so my computer freeze, i can see the bios screen but it hangs after detecting my hard drive..
<thinced> or simply type: md5sum whatever.iso
<netcat> who help me?
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, I was not questioning your skills, best of luck. ;)
<M4yh3m> i had to remove my drive then connect it to another computer with an usb adapter so i could wipe it with a low level format..
<netcat> i format /boot
<netcat> and install grub,when open computer show grub>
<looped> 9
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, If you did a low level wipe it probably had no partition table, did you make one?
<netcat> 9
<Cyrax> writing md5sum in terminal didnt work
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee yes now i have to reformat and create everything again.. but i want firs figure out what happened previously..
<junktext> Did you just get a blank line after you typed "md5sum", Cyrax?
<netcat> hello
<junktext> If so, it's because you should actually type: md5sum <filename>
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, Sure, sometimes this happens, with no determinable reason.
<Cyrax> yes ofcourse.. i wrote md5sum [the name of exact file i downloaded that ended with .iso]
<dr_willis> Cyrax:  use a proper command syntax as was shown
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i scare to install ubuntu :D
<dr_willis> it will take time to calculate  the sum
<junktext> Yeah, that could be too.
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, You have windows 8 how are you running a sum check?
<junktext> Oh, he's on Windows, huh?
<Cyrax> yes i am
<wilee-nilee> was earlier this is a vbox install
<Cyrax> I got windows 8 64 bit.. and running virtualbox on it
<junktext> Yeah, Windows doesn't have a default md5sum app.
<junktext> You can download a program though.
<dr_willis> many burning apps calculate  the sum also
<junktext> Cyrax, which version of Ubuntu did you download?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, This was the 32 bit ubuntu desktop right?
<TannedVampire> how do I load ubuntu to ram on startup?
<Cyrax> no idea about that. from what i heard last time he said i was running or might running x86 (32),but it didnt work
<Cyrax> \tbh i have no idea.. everything is confusing with all the problems trying to get it to work
<Cyrax> here is what i downloaded: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Make a copy of the iso name it the same as the torrent file seen here and use a torrent to check it. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<junktext> So, have you burnt that ISO to a CD/DVD?  Did you have problems?
<dr_willis> TannedVampire: you want to put the live cd totally into ram?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, This is the torrent name.  ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<TannedVampire> i already installed ubuntu on my laptop, but it is too slow.
<dr_willis> TannedVampire:  and your system specs are?
<TannedVampire> I thought that putting all of ubuntu and applications onto RAM at startup might speed up user experience.
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, Is the hardware up for the release?
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<TannedVampire> 2.7 Mb RAM 1.6 GHz AMD
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, A netbook?
<Ben64> megabytes of memory?
<TannedVampire> mb
<TannedVampire> I mean MB
<TannedVampire> megabytes
<Ben64> no you don't
<TannedVampire> I think it is not a netbook.
<dr_willis> linux handles the ram better then you can. B-)
<TannedVampire> a regular 5 year old laptop
<dr_willis> i think you need to look again
<junktext> TannedVampire, most computers today use GigaBytes (GB) of RAM, not the smaller MB.
<TannedVampire> Oh
<Ben64> TannedVampire: if you're using unity, that may be causing it to be slow, i'd suggest using something like gnome-fallback or xfce
<TannedVampire> 2.7 GigaBytes
<TannedVampire> sorry
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, There are a couple of lighter desktops you can add to try xubuntu and a lighter lubuntu or their variants xfce4 and lxde
<TannedVampire> I messed up units
<joshef> hi
<dr_willis> TannedVampire:  and your video card is a?
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i found this bug report.. this is my problem.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/551965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551965 in partman-base (Ubuntu Lucid) "BIOS hang - Unable to boot after installation" [High,Fix released]
<Ben64> since he said 2.7GB of ram, it's using 256MB shared memory, so it can't be a good card
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, That says 10.04 you are running 13.04
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i'm just trying you understand what my problem is..
<M4yh3m> is the same issue.. but with 13.04
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, I understand.
<TannedVampire> I don't know how to get specs of video card.  I guess it isn't a good card.
<darkxst> TannedVampire, Have a look under "details" in system settings
<M4yh3m> wilee-nilee i will try partition my drive previously with the live cd and gparted then use those partitions to install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> M4yh3m, Cool, good luck. ;)
<M4yh3m> sorry for being a pain in the a** xD i'm tired dealing with this since last night :P
<xmetal> back again
<M4yh3m> i thought my hard drive was death so i smashed it on the floor and took a second one.. then i tried again and got the same issue that pissed me off :P
<moldy> hi
<Cyrax> if this time i can't get it to work,from the link u gave,then i give up ubuntu
<moldy> is there a way i can reinstall the base system if some important packages are gone?
<moldy> right now, i am missing module-init-tools. i cannot install it because dpkg errors on linux-ubuntu-modules-*
<M4yh3m> really ubuntu is a big deal.. every time i tried to install it had issues.. big time.
<M4yh3m> i've installed linux mint 15 and was smoth.. just install and everything works.. just that.
<Myrtti> ok?
<gr72> Hello is anyone on in here?
<galileolivingsto> #channel
<gr72> So I've had Ubuntu 12,04 for about a year now and installed steam, I've followed multiple links in order to get OpenGL to work and I've got that working however now the graphics aren't right. The screen jumps and such. Here is an example or two (http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-08-12_08_56_15-RWwuqhhB.png  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-08-13_01_49_57-mrGoPwWs.png) Any one know what could possibly be my issue?
<gr72> And the bar still funcitons at the top, however the graphics for the actual bar are on the bottom of the screen.
<failmaster> could someone help to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<Cyrax> Can anyone give me a photo how the ubuntu alternate looks like on desktop? for 12.04 version
<AndresSM> it's just the same
<looped> incase anyone else finds joy in a serious (facepalm) i just had. configuration option is hash_behavio*u*r, not hash_behavior. :P
<AndresSM> the installer is te only difference
<looped> wrong channel, sorry :P
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i cannot see the launcher in unity, i only see the desktop icons (some) and it all comes at the wrong resolution which i cannot seem to change, i purged nvidia drivers and installed again, any clues on how i could fix that and reset unity?
<Twenty-three> also, doing "grep -i error ~/.xsession-errors came back with a number of errors along the lines of "opengl not loaded"
<rigo88> hi
<rigo88> which is the latest kernel for ubuntu 12.04 lts? the 3.6.3?
<somsip> !info linux-image-generic precise | rigo88
<ubottu> rigo88: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.51.61 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-lts-quantal precise | rigo88 this too
<ubottu> rigo88 this too: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.37.43 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-lts-raring precise | rigo88 maybe even
<ubottu> rigo88 maybe even: linux-image-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.27 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<rigo88> does it makes any sence to upgrade if everything works just fine?
<moldy> rigo88: yes. you want security updates.
<rigo88> than i give 3.8.0 a try
<rigo88> what about 3.9.0? it is also raring.
<Cyrax> if i installed a ubuntu 32 bit,but want 64 bit but same version.. are there any command to upgrade to same version,but 64 bit?
<Ben64> Cyrax: no
<Cyrax> ok.. thanks
<matthias_android> I've got an issue with my ltsp fat client system. Who could help me pls.
<Cyrax> Whats the different between a ubuntu and ubuntu alternate? and what is different between 64 bit adn 32 bit?
<matthias_android> I've got an issue with my ltsp fat client system. Who could help me
<moldy> matthias_android: try #ltsp
<moldy> matthias_android: and describe your issue as exactly as possible
<matthias_android> moldy i did so, but nobody answers me
<Ben64> so your solution is to describe nothing?
<moldy> matthias_android: then describe it here as well. if you get no answer, you will have to wait. or you can try an appropriate mailing list
<matthias_android> Ok i have to turn on my computer because typing on a smartphone is really hard
<rigo88> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.9.0-030900-generic (x86_64)
<rigo88> Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx-experimental-12/12.100/build/make.log for more information.
<Ben64> rigo88: are you trying to break your system? :S
<auronandace> rigo88: we cannot support kernels that are not in the repos
<xmetal> hmm to have someone answer it helps to actually ask the question
<Cyrax> u know what.. I give up on ubuntu.. every time i try,i can't get the ubuntu to work.. this is annoying
<rigo88> ive downloaded from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/
<Ben64> Cyrax: just ask a question here and you usually can get an answer
<Ben64> rigo88: yeah, we can't support stuff from there
<auronandace> rigo88: ppas are unsupported here
<Cyrax> i did ask,but all i got was to check md5sum wich i have no idea how to check..
<Cyrax> the only way for me to get ubuntu to work is to install a older version of ubuntu.. older then version 12
<Ben64> Cyrax: i didn't see you ask, but you can use "md5sum"
<failmaster> could someone help please to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<Cyrax> i did ask.. and i tried everything for a whole day.. nothing work.. i really don't know what to do
 * alphix 
 * alphix 
<Cyrax> I know now ubuntu version 12 doesn't work
<auronandace> Cyrax: there is no 12, its either 12.04 or 12.10
<Cyrax> there is a version 12.. thats the one I installed on virtual box
<Cyrax> u know what i ment
<Cyrax> i ment 12.04.. but it doesnt work anyway
<Ben64> 12.04 works fine, i'm on it right now
<Ben64> if you want to get it working, start asking questions, this channel is not for rants
<Cyrax> then why can't i get it to work? i run ubuntu .. well did on virtual box
<Cyrax> I did ask O.o
<auronandace> Cyrax: start with telling us your computer specs
<matthias_> moldy: My Server is an Ubuntu 12.04 Lts 64-bit. In my network i've got an dhcp router which i can not modify for network booting. so  i set up an dnsmasq server on my ubnuntu server. First i wanted to build thin client images and boot them over network and everything went well: got an ip from my router and booted up from the servers image. but now i want to set up fat clients, because the clients hardware is very good. the clients are 64-
<Cyrax> my computer is completely new..
<Cyrax> windows 8 64 bit,8GB ram
<Cyrax> thats all i know
<auronandace> !uefi | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ben64> auronandace: doesn't matter for vbox
<mar77i> meh... I modified that file in /usr/share/applications and now it seems it's not displayed in unity any more... which is kind of illogic
<auronandace> Ben64: i thought he wanted a hardware install (as in he's done virtualbox and wanted more)
<mar77i> what is the setting by which unity/alacarte searches stuff?
<matthias_> moldy: I'm matthias_android on my computer.
<mar77i> is it enough for stuff to be in /usr/share/applications?
<Cyrax> I have tried since early today try get ubuntu 12.04 to work.. i even tried the version 13 and 11 or what version is called.. none got me into the desktop of ubuntu.. only version that got me in was version 9 of ubuntu
<Ben64> auronandace: hard to tell i guess, he's not really providing any info
<auronandace> Ben64: very true
<Cyrax> Its my first time using ubuntu..
<auronandace> Cyrax: what are you trying to install ubuntu on? a vm (vbox)? an actual install on the hardware?
<Cyrax> VM (vbox)
<matthias_> here's a screenshoot of my issue: http://imgur.com/WrYapal
<auronandace> Cyrax: have you used virtualbox before?
<Cyrax> Long long Looooooong time ago.. but i forgot all about it
 * alphix 
<auronandace> Cyrax: what specs are you giving the vm?
<Cyrax> idk.. i only make a virtual drive,then install ubuntu on it
<moldy> matthias_: you have not described your actual problem yet -- where are you stuck?
<auronandace> Cyrax: you should know, you made the vm
<lacy20> good afternoon
<matthias_> moldy: have you seen my screenshoot? my clients load everything until they configure the eth0 and get a new ip adress and then they stop and fall into busybox
<auronandace> Cyrax: how much ram and diskspace did you give it?
<Cyrax> if u give me a min,i check once I made virtual drive once again
<moldy> matthias_: something is wrong in your client image. apparently something related to nbd
<Cyrax> On Memory Size I always made it to 1204MB.. after awhile i gave it 2000MB.. the other one i had it on 8GB
<Cyrax> *1024MB
<moldy> matthias_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ProxyDHCP#Failure:_Insufficient_Information_to_set_up_nbd.2C_quitting
<auronandace> Cyrax: 2048mb should be enough
<Cyrax> well.. either way.. i cna't get it to work.. i try again
<auronandace> Cyrax: if your hardware has 8gb then i doubt you could set up a vm that uses 8gb ram
<Coburn> you can give a VM 8GB
<Coburn> you'll just be swapping like hell
<Coburn> how can I have a onscreen keyboard on the unlock prompt?
<Coburn> I don't have keyboard on this tablet
<Cyrax> So what should i put it on? what GB?. i had it on default 8GB
<Coburn> Cyrax: half your available ram at the most
<Coburn> for example, use 8GB? then 4GB
<auronandace> Cyrax: are you sure you are referring to ram?
<Cyrax> No idea
<Cyrax> let me check
<auronandace> Cyrax: if 8gb is the default i sincerely doubt thats the default setting for a ubuntu vm
<Cyrax> File and location size is at the default 8GB .. the memory size i gave it 2048
<Cyrax> *2048MB
<auronandace> Cyrax: memory is ram
<auronandace> Cyrax: the default 8gb you are referring to is the size of the disk you are giving it
<Cyrax> so give it like 4000MB?
<failmaster> could someone help please to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<auronandace> Cyrax: i'd use 10gb for the harddisk at least
<Cyrax> Max memory size I can choose is 8192, MAx file and location size I can choose is 2TB
<auronandace> Cyrax: you don't want either that high
<Cyrax> i know
<matthias_> moldy: thanks what i did was to add an option that was not for 12.04 but it works now
<auronandace> Cyrax: 2gb ram, 10gb harddrive is enough
<Cyrax> auronandace: so what shall i do now after choosing harddrive and ram? i only need to find how to make ubuntu work.. idk how to explain it
<auronandace> Cyrax: go to the settings of your vm and make sure the storage section has the iso you downloaded in it so you can install
<gsommer> I've used apt to install the source for a package. I've fiddled with some changes, and - I would like to build a package WITHOUT commiting the code first (As I'm not sure this is the final patch). How do I do that? Or, how do I at-least test the code before commiting ?
<Cyrax> the ubuntu i choosed is in the "Storage"
<auronandace> Cyrax: then boot the vm
<Cyrax> ok i did eboot.. but i know i will b in the terminal only
<Cyrax> *reboot
<auronandace> Cyrax: under display settings tick enable 3d accelleration and set the video ram to max
<Cyrax> Video memory has a max of 128MB
<rjknight1> hello guys, how we make our ubuntu server router as router mode not as gateway?
<matthias_> my fat client don't have internet connection
<boriseto> Hi, can somebody help me restore the Intel graphic driver and remove the AMD one?
<alnewkirk> I want a slingshot-like launcher for ubuntu-classic gnome2
<Cyrax> So i maxed it to 128MB on video memory and ticked the box enable 3D acceleration
<auronandace> Cyrax: good
<Cyrax> Anything else i should do in the setting before i continue?
<auronandace> Cyrax: nothing i can think of
<Cyrax> What about monitor count?
<auronandace> Cyrax: i never alter that
<Cyrax> What about the options under Network?
<auronandace> Cyrax: the defaults there have always worked fine
<Cyrax> ok.. i try and see now
<Cyrax> auronandace: is this anything that should b fixed? http://puu.sh/40QkR.png
<auronandace> Cyrax: you can't do anything about that, just ignore it
<auronandace> Cyrax: actually, can you show me a full screenshot of the vm please
<Cyrax> it has a box to tick or not.. if i want to download updates under installation of ubuntu.. tick or not?
<auronandace> Cyrax: you are at the installer?
<Cyrax> before i continue,it has a option to tick if I want to download updates under the isntallation
<Cyrax> *installation
<auronandace> Cyrax: you are at the installer?
<Cyrax> anyway.. here is what my vm looks like: http://puu.sh/40Qpy.png
<auronandace> Cyrax: i didn't want that creen, i wanted a screenshot of the actual vm running
<Cyrax> oh.. what if I made a small video while I do it.. woudl that help?
<Cyrax> *would
<auronandace> Cyrax: just a screenshot please
<ejv> Need help installing mysql on 12.04 LTS, this is embarassing that this is even happening frankly... : http://dpaste.com/1341424/
<Cyrax> sure
<auronandace> ejv: in case nobody answers here there is also #ubuntu-server
<Cyrax> auronandace: http://puu.sh/40Qzc.jpg
<auronandace> Cyrax: so you are at the installer, everything seems to be working fine, i wanted a screenshot showing the little indicators on the bottom
<Cyrax> auronandace: http://puu.sh/40QCc.jpg
<ejv> thanks auronandace
<ejv> this is... just... incredible that an update could trash people's db's like this lol
<auronandace> Cyrax: thanks, as i thought, you see that v? that means your processor hasn't been enabled for virtualisation. you need to do that from the bios or however you do it via windows 8
<anonymous666> can someone plz help
<anonymous666> someone help
<anonymous666> i need halp
<Cyrax> do it on my actually computer windows 8? in bios?
<auronandace> Cyrax: it is normally in the bios
<anonymous666> m8 help i need urgent help on my ubntu machin
<Cyrax> i dont touch anything that might ruin my computer
<anonymous666> fck your issus i hve prblms of my own
<auronandace> Cyrax: it won't ruin anything, it enables virtualisation support
<anonymous666> nbody cares.
<anonymous666> i need more help
<Cyrax> i dont even know how, auronandace
<auronandace> Cyrax: some vms require it, without it things can get rather slow (not good performance)
<auronandace> Cyrax: you need to find out then
<Cyrax> Cant I sue another vm that dont require it?
<Cyrax> *use
<auronandace> Cyrax: ubuntu doesn't require it but it is certainly better to have it enabled
<Cyrax> i dont want to touch bios
<auronandace> Cyrax: in that case you won't get the best performance from your vm
<Cyrax> i used vm before and I never touched the bios before.. and it went fine at that time
<auronandace> Cyrax: it can be better than fine but thats up to you
<auronandace> Cyrax: i don't really see the point in not enabling it, if your processor supports it then why not have it on?
<Cyrax> Cuz I dont want to risk in any chance to touch bios and it might ruin my computer.. i'm very careful touching things that IK think might ruin my computer
<ikonia> Cyrax: it's an option that says "enabling virtuization support" or "enable VT support" - words to that effect, set it, or don't, it's up to you
<auronandace> Cyrax: if you are very careful then you will understand exactly what you are doing, its just one setting that makes your cpu better suited to virtualisation (nothing can go wrong)
<Cyrax> So where do i change it? idk how
<ikonia> Cyrax: you look in your bios and change the setting from "no" to "yes"
<Cyrax> i'll check it.. be back soon
<Cyrax> back.. and i checked bios.. can't see any option there
<Cyrax> Not that kind of option
<ikonia> Cyrax: maybe worth talking to the vendor about it
<ikonia> Cyrax: asking them to confirm the right setting
<Cyrax> its easier not to use ubuntu.. too bad i wanted to try ubuntu adn now ubuntu won't work for me
<ikonia> unlucky then
<auronandace> Cyrax: what do you mean it won't work? you were at the install screen
<Cyrax> yes.. but i dont want only terminal
<ikonia> Cyrax: is it still dropping to the terminal rather than starting X
<Cyrax> i only get terminal.. thats all.. its jsut lime cmd
<auronandace> Cyrax: is that after installing?
<Cyrax> yes
<ikonia> Cyrax: and we discussed this earlier, you need to check why X is not starting
<ikonia> someone was helping you go through the error log earlier
<Cyrax> Someone said something about Xorg
<ikonia> yes, I told you X org was not starting, and someone was telling you how to look at the log
<Cyrax> but it confused me
<ikonia> Cyrax: yes, the error was the vboxvideo module was not being loaded as I recall
<ikonia> it was looking for the device /dev/dri/card0
<coresnake> hi there, can anyone tell me if theres a way to login to launchpad with the username i used, not the email?
<ikonia> Cyrax:  you need to make sure you have enough video memory set in your virtual machine
<coresnake> i cant remember the email and im trying to deactivate the account, i contacted support but they wouldnt help me
<ikonia> coresnake: username = email
<Cyrax> i did try sudo apt-get or whatever it is called and wrote update with it
<coresnake> hmm
<coresnake> but its only the first part of the email
<ikonia> Cyrax: in virtual box make sure you set video to have 128mb (256mb if possible) of ram
<Cyrax> i did max it
<Cyrax> let me try it again
<ikonia> Cyrax: what is it set to
<failmaster> could someone help please to shed some light on why this configuration stopped working with freshly installed 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization especially curious if we have /boot accessible at it's absolute path on corresponding to cryptsetup boot stage?
<Cyrax> I was told to set Memory size to 2048 and file adn locaction size to 10GB
<ffio> is it a good idea to have ldap and kerberos based authentication for NFS and samba for home use ?
<ikonia> Cyrax: no, not memory, VIDEO CARD memory
<ikonia> Cyrax: you also need to make sure you have the virtualbox guest extension installed on the host
<Cyrax> i know.. but i have to set that first the Memory size and stuff ebfore i change the videomemory
<ikonia> Cyrax: right, so set the video card memory, make sure you have the guest additions package installed on the host
<Cyrax> Now I maxed video memory to 128 wich is max,memory size to 2048MB,file and location size to 10GB
<Cyrax> and tick the box Enable 3D acceleration
<Cyrax> Thats correct,isnt it? all that?
<t-mo> hello,  am I in the right place for some advice on ubuntu?
<DJones> t-mo: You certainly are
<ikonia> Cyrax: is the guest extensions package installed on the host
<Cyrax> idk.. how i check it?
<Cyrax> Wait
<Cyrax> u mean install it from terminal?
<ikonia> no...
<Cyrax> then idk how to check it
<ikonia> Cyrax: have you actually read how to set virtualbox up on windows 8 ?
<Cyrax> no.. i just installed virtualbox
<ejv> i know how to set it up on win8, next, next, next, finish. :D
<ikonia> Cyrax: right, I suggest you actually read up how to set the host up, use ##windows and #virtualbox channels for windows and virtualbox help
<Cyrax> How come I need that much jsut for ubuntu.. before i didnt even needed that much.. not that I can remember
<ikonia> Cyrax: because it has hardware requirements
<Cyrax> Where can i get that guest extansion pack?
<ikonia> Cyrax: as I've just told you READ how to setup virtualbox on windows 8 - use the ##windows channel for windows help and #vbox for virtualbox help
<t-mo> Good news.  I have the following issue which I have tried to find a guide or solution for in forums etc. without success.  I have successfully installed Ubuntu 13.04 on an intel iMac that was running OSX 10.6.8  I overwrote the old OSX and now it is a pure Ubuntu machine.  I need to be able to boot this iMac into OSX again with a view to making it triple bootable (Win7, Ubuntu and OSX)  There is m
<ikonia> t-mo: you need to delete ubuntu and install macos X first
<ejv> serious question, what is a guest extension pack? :)
<santhosh> hai  pls tell me how to installtion og ubuntu using lvm concept
<DJones> t-mo: Your last message was cut off  at "There is m"
<ejv> i thought vbot packaged everything together in one nice build...
<ejv> vbox*
<ikonia> ejv: it allows the guests to interact with the host hardware directly, ad some extra features,
<blazemore> !lvm | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<t-mo> I am quite clear on how to do this from OSX or Win7 but clueless about how to get osx back un my imac
<santhosh> okj
<ejv> yea i thought it did that by default, for example my i7 has intel VT-d; i hope it would simply "know" to take advantage of it, maybe i should take another look
<ikonia> t-mo: you put the OSX disk in the mac, and boot from it and then install
<ikonia> t-mo: the guys in ##macosX can help walk you through the install
<ikonia> t-mo: sorry #macosx is the channel
<t-mo> is there a trick to getting Ubuntu to recognise the osx install disk?  I did try this path first, but ubuntu seems to ignore the dvd drive
<santhosh> when i install ubuntu i get no lvms and np pvs how to nextend root and home size
<ikonia> t-mo: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> t-mo: you don't have ubuntu booted at that time
<ikonia> t-mo: you hold down (I think) the letter C at boot time to get it to boot from cdrom
<ikonia> t-mo: then you can install macos X - the guys in #macosx will explain in clearer detail
<t-mo> sorry, but if i want to boot from cd in osx, I hold down a certain key combo.  is there something similar here?
<ikonia> t-mo: this is nothing to do with the OS
<santhosh> when i install ubuntu i get no lvms and np pvs how to nextend root and home size
<ikonia> t-mo: you hold down the keys BEFORE the OS boots
<ikonia> santhosh: is your root on an LVM device ?
<santhosh> no it is in pv partition
<ikonia> santhosh: so you need to install it using LVM
<santhosh> i don't know that one how to install lvm using root and home is there ant tools
<ikonia> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<t-mo> ikonia:  getting ubuntu to recognise a cd/dvd seems germane to ubuntu, no?
<ikonia> t-mo: you boot a cd BEFORE the OS, so ubuntu isn't even booted at that point, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<gsommer> I've used apt to install the source for a package. I've fiddled with some changes, and - I would like to build a package WITHOUT commiting the code first (As I'm not sure this is the final patch). How do I do that? Or, how do I at-least test the code before commiting ?
<ikonia> t-mo: you are trying to re-install macos X correct ?
<ikonia> gsommer: commit it to where ?
<gsommer> ikonia: To the local source tree
<ikonia> gsommer: what local source tree ?
<caodepalha> I everyone can i get some help with the jack configuration?
<ikonia> gsommer: you download the source - change it, build it
<blazemore> caodepalha: Try asking in #ubuntu-studio
<caodepalha> ok. i never get replys there but i'll try :/
<gsommer> ikonia: No, you use apt to get the source for the deb package. You make changes. You commit changes to the package structure. You compile and package it as a .deb package.
<ikonia> gsommer: yes ? and....
<blazemore> caodepalha: Also, if you ask a more specific question you might get a reply
<gsommer> What I would like to do, is to TEST my changes, before commiting to the local changelog - how do I do that?
<ikonia> gsommer: there is no "commit"
<ikonia> gsommer: the source is just text files
<ikonia> gsommer: so you have to make changes to those text files
<gsommer> ikonia: Yes there is... Read the documentation regarding .deb packages..
<ikonia> gsommer: ha ha ha ha, no there really isn't
<t-mo> ikonia, your advice "you put the OSX disk in the mac, and boot from it and then install" would be more helpful if you could explain how to boot from said disk
<gsommer> ikonia: Go read: http://pascal.nextrem.ch/2010/05/06/build-ubuntudebian-packages-from-source-and-apply-a-patch/
<blazemore> gsommer: Sorry I think you're misunderstanding something
<gsommer> blazemore: read: http://pascal.nextrem.ch/2010/05/06/build-ubuntudebian-packages-from-source-and-apply-a-patch/
<ikonia> gsommer: I'm well aware of how to do it
<blazemore> t-mo: That's a hardware issue really. I don't know how you boot your computer from a CD, and it's certainly nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> t-mo: as I've said the guys in #macosx can tell you the correct sequence to boot a cD
<ejv> i don't read anything that ends in .ch, scary ^_^
<gsommer> ikonia: Ok, then what does dpkg-source --commit do? It's _NEEDED_ before you can do a dpkg-buildpackage
<caodepalha> I just need to know what values to put in the jack setup so i can get sound from my guitar
<ActionParsnip> gsommer: all I can find is building binaries from deb source packages :(
<ikonia> gsommer: I don't think you understand the process yet
<t-mo> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> gsommer: you could download the source deb again, extract it to a location and compare the 2, if the file is different you could archive it
<gsommer> ikonia: Uhhm, to be honest - I'm quire sure you don't have a clue...
<blazemore> gsommer: Sorry but you're wrong here
<sargennto> Hello all. I am having problems installing proprietary video drivers. If I run lspci command it tells me I have 'ATI Device 9900'. So I should be able to use the fgrlx drivers correct? When I reboot it tells me a screen cannot be found and Xserver will not start? Any clue?
<ikonia> gsommer: no problem then, I'll leave you to wander blind
<gsommer> blazemore: Ok, explain the procedure then
<blazemore> gsommer: Build the software using ./configure; make or whatever
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a       please use a pastebin to hold the text.
<gsommer> ikonia: Explain "dpkg-source --commit" please - which is needed before packing it up
<ikonia> gsommer: I don't have a clue, just carry on
<gsommer> blazemore: No, not if you want to use the specifik ubuntu/debian packages. You need to use the builtin compiling routines
<blazemore> :3
<ikonia> you've told me I don't have a clue.
<gsommer> I want to use dpkg-buildpackage to build my testing debian package, but - I do not want my changes in my local changelog, as it might not be the final changes. How do I do that ?
<blazemore> dpkg-buildpackage
<ikonia> gsommer: is this on ubuntu or debian ?
<gsommer> blazemore: Yes, that requires you to commit your changes BEFORE packing it up
<gsommer> ikonia: Ubuntu
<ikonia> perfect.
<gsommer> I need to test my changes on another machine - therefor packing it up as a .deb package is the easiest way.
<gsommer> It's quite easy with dpkg-buildpackage - which ensures the Ubuntu specific compiling routines are used. And the package is made in the exact same way as the original.
<gsommer> But - if changes are made to the tree (local), dpkg-source --commit is needed to correctly adjust the buildin changelog in the .deb packages - and to split up a patch compared to the original provided source.
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/sdLb8v9H
<gsommer> Now, I would like to skip the part about adding a entry in the changelog - and just go ahead and build a non-version controlled .deb package.
<gsommer> How do I do that ?
<gsommer> I basecly want to-write https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2012-August/msg06922.html as it's done in a wrong one-way binding... But, a little testing might be needed...
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: so its an ATI Radeon 9900 ?
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: do you know what ATI GPU it is?
<ejv> gsommer: i'd make a post on ubuntuforums personally
<ejv> probably have better luck there, as it's sorta development related
<gsommer> ejv: Yeah, you might be right... There's a lot of documentation about creating new packages. But, the documentation I've found regarding making changes to existing package - required the changes to be 100% correct the first time... The documentation lacks a section regarding just testing changes... :/
<alfreddba> currently am using monit to monitoring remote server...now i want a centralized tool to monit all remote maschines...so which one i have to prefer...pls give some guidance..
<f4cl3y> hello guys.
<nic797> Hellooo
<nic797> Fadi N.H Abu Snaineh
<f4cl3y> I jsut have one silly question, is there a way to set the boot order for libvirt from virsh  "not using virt-manager"
<f4cl3y> :D
<nic797> You don like privacy? :D
<blazemore> !ot > nic797
<ubottu> nic797, please see my private message
<sargennto> okay iim back. got dc/d
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  I think a problem could be that lspci says I have a different video card than I actually do
<f4cl3y> anyone?
<f4cl3y> nic797: "You don like privacy?", what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: lspci reads the chips, so it is right
<ActionParsnip> nic797: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<nic797> ActionParsnip: No
<nic797> f4cl3y: You filled out your real name in your IRC client
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  okay my bad. It just said its a AMD 9900 device and my laptop documentation says its a Radeon HD 7660g
<f4cl3y> nic797: I will conceal it next time ;)
<vlt> Hello. I know how to configure "normal" ethernet devices (or something like usb0) in /etc/network/interfaces. Now I have a laptop with a wlan0 device I want to use. How to configure SSID, WPA2 mode and key?
<blazemore> You can use network manager, vlt
<Cyrax> ikonia: Did u mention to check something in bios?`
<Cyrax> and enable it?
<vlt> blazemore: no X server here. Is there a CLI tool?
<Cyrax> Or who mentioned to me about checking bios and enable something?
<sahil> what is the latest stable kernal for ubuntu 12.04?
<Cyrax> ikonia: it was u who mentioned about something in the bios and enable something? i forgot
<auronandace> Cyrax: virtualisation support
<sahil> ?
<cai__> ?
<Cyrax> well.. i think i found it,but i have to know if its correct.. I checked bios by pressing F2.. and under Advanced->CPU configuration i saw something called Intel Virtualization Technology
<Cyrax> it says disabled on it.. i try enable it adn see
<ddssc> hey I'm copying files to a usb stick and afeter a while my system just decides the files on the stick are read only and I can't change permission or do anything with them. so I have to replug the stick to be able to copy files again. help
<ddssc> everything works fine up until that point..
<auronandace> Cyrax: that is the one
<Cyrax> alright.. i try it.. b back soon again
<failmaster> tried to get subscription for support but canonical says i should wait for 5 days until they will get in touch lol so just curious if i missed something trying to get support for cash or it's like it should be?
<sahil> is linux kernal 3.9 "safe" for ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<sahil> i mean free from regression and other compatibility issues
<auronandace> sahil: the only supported kernels are those available in the default repos
<sahil> <auronandace> you mean the mainlne kernals?
<mar77i> so... networkmanager keeps connecting to an inexistent network
<sahil> mainline*
<mar77i> how can I make it actually look for dhcp beyond setting ifupdown/managed=true
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: then the proprietary video driver should work
<ActionParsnip> !ati | sargennto
<ubottu> sargennto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> sahil: you can install it but it will not be supported here if you get issues
<ActionParsnip> sahil: some drivers which are present in your current kernel may not be in the 3.9 kernel. We have no way of knowing as the kernel is not from the Ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<mar77i> no
<mar77i> ActionParsnip: the customer will not want ot type that into a terminal.
<Cyrax> Now since i enabled it,lets see if it works now.. but i bet it won't
<mar77i> hmm. so if nm doesn't look for ifupdown config, should I enable ifupdown or some other network service in upstart?
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: why not?
<mar77i> because the customer doesn't use the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: it will make the interface re-request DHCP....
<Cyrax> Should i tick the box or not for downloading update while installing?
<sahil> <ActionParsnip> i see...
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: its a simple command. Why don't they use terminal?
<mar77i> ActionParsnip: because my boss told me so
<blazemore> mar77i: Make a script and send it to them so they can double-click it
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: then your boss is a fool
<mar77i> stop it
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: could use nm-applet to disable wired networking then re-enable wired networking
<mar77i> it's actually one click to make the ifupdown config run in nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: terminal is one of the most powerful tools in Linux
<blazemore> mar77i: You've been given the answer tbh, it's up to you if you have weird political barriers between you and it
<mar77i> i know
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: i suggest you educaate him
<mar77i> lol
<sahil> <ActionParsnip> version 3.8 is available for ubuntu 13.04.... should i try that?
<Cyrax> Should i tick the box for download updates while installing?
<blazemore> Cyrax: Do you want to download updates while installing?
<ActionParsnip> sahil: up to you, but again, in ths channel we can only support the kernel for your release form the official epos
<Cyrax> idk.. but is it recommended to tick the box?
<mar77i> my question was why nm didn't look for the config it is given and end up with an ip in 192.168.0 range. it's one click to fix that, but I want to set it up right and save people that click every boot
<ActionParsnip> sahil: why do you want to install a different kernel? Is the one you have now not running all your hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: I don't suggest installing updates at install time. Just get the OS in. We can do updates on first boot
<Cyrax> ok,thanks
<sahil> <ActionParsnip> okey...i somewhere head that a newer kernal is going to be back ported to ubuntu 12.04 and might be released in august 22... so that will be "official" right? and it will be supported?
<sahil> heard*
<ikonia> sahil: why do you want a new kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> sahil: you can get the 3.5 kernel in Precise if you want
<ikonia> this crazy obsession with people wanting kernels for no reason is just sily
<ikonia> silly even
<ActionParsnip> sahil: again, why do you want a new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: very silly
<ActionParsnip> sahil: is all your hardware working ok?
<k1l> sahil: you can get the 3.8 kernel in 12.04
<blazemore> ikonia: But 3.9 is 0.1 better than 3.8...
<ikonia> it's just crazy
<k1l> sahil: just read about the kernel enablement stack
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: sadlym that is how ignorant people see it
<ikonia> it's kicked off recently as a trend
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: later == better   :(
<Cyrax> in the bottom right corner there r some symbols.. someone were talking about a v symbol..
<ejv> if you're so concerned about 3.9, download it, compile it, run it.
<ActionParsnip> sahil: is all the stuff in your OS working as it should? yes or no?
<sahil> <ikonia><ActionParsnip> after following phoronix for sometime lately i did see last few kernals has got quite an attention from graphics card vendors and kernals got quite a many patches from them...i believe perhaps that might link to performance improvement as i do play games via wine
<Cyrax> And the symbol V at the bottom right of virtualbox.. does that mean Virtualization?
<ejv> sahil: there's a distribution called gentoo, where you can have all that bleeding edge kernel goodness
<ActionParsnip> sahil: do the games run ok?
<blazemore> sahil: or Arch
<Itson> quit
<ActionParsnip> ejv: oh thats all kinds of fun to install :)
<ikonia> sahil: I'm sorry but unless there is something in the release notes that say "fixes performance problem for X" or "fixes problem with Y hardware" then it's not going to make a difference
<ejv> ActionParsnip: takes like 15 minutes if you're experienced and have good hardware :)
<ejv> in fact, there's a 3.10.6 gentoo-source available, all for you sahil
<blazemore> Speak of the devil
<sahil> <ActionParsnip> some do 3 out of 10 lol...still i feel proud when i some1 sees me "playin" windows game in linux
<ikonia> sahil: feel proud ?? why
<ikonia> sahil: play windows games in widows if you want supportability/stability
<ikonia> wine is not a dependable solution
<ikonia> it's a moving taget that is outside the control of most things
<ActionParsnip> ejv: oh yeah but first time Gentoo install with the handbook on another system, takes a good while
<sahil> <ejv>...ubuntu has its own charms...i did use sabayon in yesteryers...but don geentoo
<ActionParsnip> sahil: could try the xorg edgers update PPA (less fresh, more stable)
<Cyrax> If there us a V symbol at the bottom right of the virtualbox.. What does that mean? sorry for asking so much
<Cyrax> *is
<ikonia> Cyrax: #vbox is the virtalbox support channel as I explained ealrier
<ikonia> earlier
<Cyrax> woops
<sahil> <ikonia>windows= crapp...anyway i am not returning or buying windows 8...developers version was more den enuf to convince me ...-.-
<sahil> <ActionParsnip>  link plz..
<ikonia> sahil: windows = the best platform for running windows based games
<[Gentoo]> captain obvious
<ejv> sahil: spare us your professional annotations, they are irrelevant, this is ubuntu support; let's get back to supporting ubuntu shall we?
<ActionParsnip> sahil: www.google.com   is a great link
<sahil> <ikonia> yes still...i am bit opensource fanboy :p
<Xentinel> the ksoftirqd daemon is going crazy on my system, is there any way to tame that?
<ikonia> sahil: that's stupid then allowing blind championing of something over the logical / better solution
<pradnesh> sahil: ssup bhaiya?
<ikonia> Xentinel: what do you mean going crazy
<pradnesh> sahil: aap bhaiya hai?
<GGYY> run chrome http://www.sikat.me
<GGYY> http://www.sikat.me
<FloodBot1> GGYY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xentinel> ikonia, it's taking up like half the processing power, and has been for the past 10 hours I think
<ikonia> Xentinel: thhats very odd,
<ikonia> Xentinel: it's normally almost "dead"
<ikonia> Xentinel: have a look at /proc/interupts is it going crazy ?
<sargennto> Has anybody else had problems installing proprietary video drivers via the Additional Drivers screen? Like I assume these should be the correct drivers for my graphics device if Ubuntu reccomends them?
<ikonia> sargennto: are you actually having a problem ?
<sargennto> ikonia:  Yes.. If I choose to use 'AMD graphics accelerator from fglrx-updates (proprietary)' when I reboot my computer X will not start and says screen not found. Then I have to uninstall fglrx and reinstall the radeon driver
<sargennto> for x to boo
<ikoniasMoms3rdEy> <
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: I just install nvidia-current and reboot
<sargennto> **boot sorry
<ikoniasMoms3rdEy> <==========
<ikonia> ikoniasMoms3rdEy: please change that and grow up
<Xentinel> ikonia, I'm not sure if it is, this is what it looks like http://pastebin.com/8sPGtZFL
<ikoniasMoms3rdEy> ikonia: wait
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: what GPU do you have?
<ikonia> ikonias3rdEye: this won't end well, please chnge it and grow up
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  how do I find out?
<Cyrax> VT-x/AMD-V: Enabled , Nested Paging: Enabled .. what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: search the web and find out
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: you do realize, your computer is connected to the largest information database known to mankind
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: but you ask a handful of users in a chat room.....
<[Gentoo]> sargennto: the open source radeon drivers are supposed to be more reliable
<sargennto> [Gentoo]:  Unfortunately games under wine are telling me I do not meet system requirements. This did not happen until I tried installing fglrx and then having to remove it..
<[Gentoo]> sargennto: they are better for 3d but i hear nothing but bad things about fglrx
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  here is the pastebin output... http://pastebin.com/MQpk2Lrm << But my video card is a Radeon HD 7660G
<petapetapeta> Hello. I seem to have an issue on my server which runs ubuntu. When I attempt to sudo I get the following message: sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: No such file or directory
<petapetapeta> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<sargennto> [Gentoo]:  any idea why when I had a fresh install GW2 installer would open. But after installing fglrx then having to remove it due to x not booting the GW2 installer now says I do not meet the system requirements?
<atef> whtas going in :D
<failmaster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone? =) for the last time ever
<[Gentoo]> sargennto: do you get an error log on the console when x fails to boot?
<[Gentoo]> like no screens found, module not loaded or whatever
<sargennto> it says both of those
<failmaster> grep EE
<sargennto> [Gentoo]:  I dont know where to find the log but it does say screen not found and the modules not loaded stuff
<Cyrax> i even enabled the Intel Virtualization,I made the video memory to 128,Memory size to 2048MB,file and location size to 10GB.. still i get into terminal only
<failmaster> sargennto, /var/log/Xorg*.log
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: do you get the login screen?
<ikonia> he's missing the vboxdriver
<ikonia> for xorg
<ikonia> the guest extension are not enabled
<failmaster> Cyrax, you need guest-additions
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  I am currently using the radeon driver. But I have installed the proprietary driver twice from the Additional Drivers screen and then X would not boot
<failmaster> as i mentioned yesterday if i remember well
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: basic drivers are in a default install
<ikonia> he's running the host on windows 2008 - and an ubuntu guest
<Cyrax> how do i get it and how to i install it
<[Gentoo]> you dont need the guest additions to get x in vbox
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: did you run the command to generate xorg.conf as per the !ati how-to?
<ikonia> Cyrax: #vbox is the channel to explain how to setup virtal box
<failmaster> Cyrax, look through official documentation of virtualbox to find out, it's really easy to reach
<ikonia> Cyrax: you're running it on a windows host - you need to first set the host up correctly.
<[Gentoo]> sargennto: yes it sounds like xorg.conf isnt configured, proprietary drivers normally need one generated
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: it's not that he's missing the video card device and the kernel module needed.
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<failmaster> sargennto, `cat /var/log/Xorg*.log|grep EE` and bring it here via pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: also ask in #vbox   they may know a thing or three
<ikonia> vboxvideo is not installed
<sargennto> failmaster:  okay
<ikonia> so it complains that /dev/dri/card0 is not found (because udev doesn't create it)
<Cyrax> i did ask.. al they said was setup run
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: as ikonia says, you may have to install the guest additions in that terminal. If you use the menu at the top of the session, you can kick off the download. Then set the ISO to mount at boot and run the installer
<sargennto> failmaster:  http://pastebin.com/Jr7DLeVz
<failmaster> he doesn't even try lol
<Cyrax> i AM trying.. i just dont know how :s
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: http://media.bestofmicro.com/linux-xp-virtualbox,X-Z-225431-13.png
<failmaster> sargennto, apt-get install fglrx
<sargennto> failmaster:   and then generate xorg.conf?
<blazemore>  sargennto aticonfig --intital
<failmaster> sargennto, i never used to buy radeon cards but if it says it can do it - try accept this option however i would real about it in google, but most probably it will be fine
<failmaster> read*
<Cyrax> ActionParsnip: I found this guest thing on the photo.. but when i did,i got this: http://puu.sh/40TNg.png
<sargennto> blazemore:  failmaster: okay
<failmaster> Cyrax, did you open official virtualbox documentation which refers to guest-additions?
<Cyrax> No
<ikonia> Cyrax: you please please please need to read the basic documents about using vbox
<ikonia> Cyrax: this is getting tedious
<failmaster> Cyrax, that's why you don't even try
<ikonia> Cyrax: you've been asked 3 - 4 times to read the basics about setting up virtual box on your host and you ignore it and keep asking the same question over and over
<ikonia> Cyrax: this channel is for ubuntu support - fixing ubuntu issues, your lack of ability to use virtual box on windows 8 is nothing to do with this channel - so please stop asking
<ikonia> we've been pretty patient but you refuse to read the basic setup info, so now we have to draw a line
<Cyrax> I will stop.. sorry then
<failmaster> sounds so flawless, ubuntu support lol
<ikonia> failmaster: I'm sorry what ?
<sargennto> okay well Im gonna reboot.. wish me well. If im not back soon to let you know it worked it means im trying to get X to start again :(
<failmaster> just another stupid sarcastic remark about getting support here
<Cyrax> I wont ask again
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: also, ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: they may know some options for Ubuntu to make things fly
<ikonia> failmaster: I think you need to stop - you're getting tedious with these comments, people get good support in here,and I'm a bit tired of you putting it down
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: you will need the guest additios
<failmaster> ikonia, i'm done with hanging around so i don't really care to listen for your recommendations lol
<ikonia> failmaster: ok, the /part the channel
<failmaster> i never got any support from here
<Cyrax> i heard u said that.. and i asked where do I download it nad how to install it
<failmaster> i will when i'll consider it's time to
<blazemore> failmaster: /part
<failmaster> same
<failmaster> why not lol
<blazemore> Cyrax: Could you sum up your question in one line for me?
<Cyrax> o.o
<heresjohnny> your mum
<Cyrax> like they said i need this guest thing.., and i asked where i could download or isntall it
<Cyrax> thats all
<blazemore> Cyrax: Did the instructions in the documentation not work?
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax: the screenshot I gave will pull it down
<Cyrax> I know now where.. problem is i got this when i clicked it: http://puu.sh/40TNg.png
<blazemore> Cyrax: That's completely unrelated issue to Ubuntu, you're having problems with Virtualbox on Windows
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there any functional difference between Ubuntu LTS and Debian Testing other than Ubuntu branded software?
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: Different repositories, package versions
<sargennto> Well that seems to have fixed it. I know this might not be able to be something you guys can help with. But when I had a fresh install of ubuntu I could run the guild wars 2 installer via wine. But ever since I switched drivers back and forth it tells me I do not meet system requirements when trying to open the GW2 installer. fglrx is currently installed and I am still getting that message and I did not on a fresh install
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: Different kernel configs, so different hardware support
<k1l> CountryfiedLinux: there is alot. starting by kernel patches and going to different packages
<CountryfiedLinux> blazemore: So there's actual improvements made by canonical?
<CountryfiedLinux> blazemore: I had the impression they just put it out there with some branded software added.
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: Not since 2005
<Akishona> cyrax; if you need to download guest additions: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.16/
<blazemore> !ot | if you want to chat about it
<ubottu> if you want to chat about it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CountryfiedLinux> blazemore: So a user would be better off using Ubuntu LTS rather than Debian Testing then.
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: Well that's a matter of opinion really
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: In my opinion, yes, and we use Ubuntu LTS at work
<CountryfiedLinux> blazemore: What about a matter of stability?
<k1l> CountryfiedLinux: you know the purpose of debian testing? and the purpose of ubuntu LTS?
<CountryfiedLinux> blazemore: Oh ok cool. I know at Satellite Med here in town they have Ubuntu on their PCs that patients sign in on. You can't usually tell but when its woken up from suspend or sleep whatever it is, you can see the Ubuntu logo splash come up. Other than that the web browser is in fullscreen so you can't really see anything besides the web page.
<CountryfiedLinux> k11 Kinda, I just didn't realize there were actual improvements made to Testing from the Canonical side.
<Skizu> Hey I've got ubuntu 12.04.1 just installed and looking to update my PHP version to 5.4+ at the moment I've 5.3.10
<sahil> hello again....i have a scanner which doesnot have linux driver(hp scanjet 4890) will wine or virtualbox do any help?
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cyrax> i jsut want to thank you all for trying to help me..
<sahil> os:ubuntu 12.04
<blazemore> sahil: You could install Windows in Virtualbox, which will support your scanner
<blazemore> Skizu: It's now on 5.5 and also includes Apache 2.4 update
<sahil> okey thnx...
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  blazemore, [Gentoo], failmaster: thank you all. everything working as I needed it to now :) I wish I could give yall a big hug
<sahil> <blazemore>  thnx
<Skizu> blazemore even better thanks
<blazemore> Good sargennto :)
<[Gentoo]> sargennto: what did you end up doing? installing fglrx and doing xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> sahil: possibly, usb access from vbox is pretty decent. Seems the model is not supported by sane
<sargennto> [Gentoo]:  yeah installing fglrx and then runing the aticonfig --initial
<[Gentoo]> ok
<sargennto> thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> sahil: could check the same site, see if support has been added recently
<sahil> <ActionParsnip>ya..its lying dead next to me ever since i switched to linux...
<punter> May I use dh_make to create the boilerplate for my debian/ directory?
<punter> Or is that debian-only?
<Skizu> ubuntu is a fine os to run a lamp server on right?
<cowbacon> Skizu: ofc it is
<ikonia> Skizu: no problems
<blazemore> Skizu: Yes, I use it
<k1l> !lamp | Skizu
<ubottu> Skizu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sahil> <ActionParsnip> 5 months back it wasnt added..will check again though
<cowbacon> Skizu: as good as any other :) but if you plan on just using it as a server and not a desktop i'd recommend the server edition so you won't waste resources on things you dont need, like a WM/DE, sound etc
<ActionParsnip> sahil: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/hp-scanjet-4850.html
<Skizu> I know what it stands for just wanted to make sure ubuntu was acceptable :) I'm new to setting up php and *nix all together, but can do PHP so hey ho lol
<pozori> what would be the best way to erase data on hdd with fedora live?
<ikonia> pozori: ask in #fedora
<Skizu> cowbacon got server edition, no GUI needed :)
<blazemore> pozori: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<cowbacon> pozori: does it have to be fedora? because there's a lot of live cds made specifically for secure erase of the HDD
<leehambley> how can I find out which package might provide /usr/bin/des ?
<Skizu> Once updated gonna have to get a site working, all challenging at this stage :)
<blazemore> pozori: Download and install dban it's brilliant
<pozori> cowbacon: well the feds are on my door and I'm kinda in hurry
<blazemore> pozori: Get the drive out right now, and smash it
<cowbacon> pozori: then you need to do like blaze said, because there wont be enough time for a secure erase if they're at your door
<pozori> j/k I just forgot to change fedora to ubuntu, fedora channel is in night mode
<blazemore> pozori: Download and burn a copy of dban it will erase your drive
<k1l> pozori: enough of that. stop it
<blazemore> also pozori http://askubuntu.com/questions/17640/how-can-i-securely-erase-a-hard-drive
<cowbacon> pozori: i recommend this then if youre not in a hurry http://www.dban.org/ it's made for that purpose and its very good
<iaml0w> hello folks
<iaml0w> i installed today first time lubuntu (its my first linux distr) and i have 2 problems. first i have no sound except a small noise like a small bass which is coming sometimes through my headset and i dont know how to install a run data.so my question is there somebody who could help me pls by teamviewer to solve those probs? would be great
<charil> game ubuntu
<charil> hahahahahah
<Skizu> Odd question, how do I find out the local ip of my ubuntu machine? Total novice here
<charil> he
<DJones> Skizu: Wired or wireless? wired type ifconf in a terminal, wireless type iwconfig in a terminal
<Akishona> skizu: ifconfig eth0
<Skizu> Thanks DJones Akishona, now to try set up winSCP :s
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: ifconfig     will yell you
<ActionParsnip> Skizu:  ifconfig | grep inet | awk {'print $2'} | cut -d":" -f
<ActionParsnip> Skizu:  ifconfig | grep inet | awk {'print $2'} | cut -d":" -f 2
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: cheeky one-liners are fun :)
<Skizu> Sooo, setting a static IP
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i already was playing with it too :)
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: for your WAN IP, run:   sudo apt-get install curl; curl icanhazip.com
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: or:   wget -qO- icanhazip.com    if you cannot install curl :)
<Skizu> Only a local machine :)
<Skizu> What's an easy editor? VIM ?
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: nano is super easy but quite basic
<Akishona> skizu: joe, nano is easy
<Skizu> Nano it is haha, want easy to start with already enough new things you know
<dragoonis> I have a working bash script, i just reinstalled ubuntu fresh and I'm running the script and getting errors.
<dragoonis> This line: "if [[ $1 == "main" ]]; then"
<dragoonis> Gives this error when the file is executed: "./minify.sh: 5: ./minify.sh: [[: not found"
<dragoonis> Help ?
<jrib> dragoonis: what's the first line of your script and how are you running it?
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: if you run:  ls   do you see the file?
<dragoonis> jrib, "./minify.sh main"   and the first line is: "#!/bin/sh"
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: can you pastebin the script please
<jrib> dragoonis: change "sh" to "bash"
<jrib> dragoonis: you have a bash script, not an sh script
<ActionParsnip> jrib: nice catch
<Skizu> So got a static ip and now trying to connect, it's hanging on waiting for a welcome message
<Skizu> So do I have to enable FTP?
<santhosh> <Skizu>?
<santhosh> the iphave in metworking only
<dragoonis> jrib, ok that fixed those errors.
<blazemore> Skizu: You should use SFTP not FTP; install the package openssh-server
<Skizu> Ahhh I did, just selected the wrong thing
<Skizu> And I'm in :) thanks blazemore
<santhosh> ok
<Akishona> skizu: you are trying to transfer some files from a linux machine to a windows machine using winscp. what protocol do you use ?
<dragoonis> jrib, ActionParsnip there's something else.. I'm running some script I got online and it's outputting this at the end of the line
<dragoonis> ERROR_DISPLAY="\t\033[31;40m\033[1m[error]\033[0m"
<sinkensabe> how can keybind centering of windows?
<dragoonis> but when it outputs it doesn't output any control characters, but instead just outputs the above characters literally.
<dragoonis> i.e: \t does not become a tab.
<Skizu> From a windows machine to a linux :)
<jrib> dragoonis: what does this script do?
<dragoonis> minify_recursive.sh
<jrib> dragoonis: that doesn't mean anything to me
<dragoonis> jrib, it recursively goes through <path> and minifies CSS and JS files using yuicompressor
<dragoonis> The script is doing this.
<dragoonis> echo "Error: Failed to create $1 directory. $ERROR_DISPLAY"
<jrib> dragoonis: pastebin the script
<dragoonis> except $ERROR_DISPLAY is not being evaluated, just outputted literally
<dragoonis> jrib, i figured it out, it's just color codes stuff.
<jrib> dragoonis: ok
<dragoonis> but my terminal is not accepting it.. but "ls --color=auto" shows me fancy colors
<dragoonis> so I wonder why it doesn't work here.
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, no output to STDOUT
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: thats fine, means it worked
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: try now
<dragoonis> k
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: no news is good news in Linux
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, nope, still no color output
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: is the alias in your ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<dragoonis> Minifying all css files recursively in /home/paul/www/dev.site.com/bin/../_build/main/css \t\033[1;32;40m\033[1m[ok]\033[0m
<dragoonis> the end output is supposed to be [ok], with green colors
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<dragoonis> looks like it's not evaluating \n either? :)
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: hats normal in the issue file :)
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: if you add the alias in ~/.bashrc then run the source command again it should apply
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, okay, i'll give it a go thanks for your time.
<kubilover> hi does ubuntu have mobile broadband drivers included in its software cd?
<iaml0w> hey i opened a txt as root in terminal and added a new line to it
<ActionParsnip> kubilover: you just need to switch the device from storage to serial modem
<iaml0w> but how does it safe the txt now
<iaml0w> so that its overwriten
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: what text editor?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: what text editor?
<ActionParsnip> kubilover: if you run:  lsusb    you wil lsee an 8 character hex ID, you can use this to find guides
<iaml0w> my soundcard doesnt work and i did the tutorial from ubuntu.but when i try to add the new command which the txt needs with normal editor.it says it cant be safed.so i made it as root in terminal i opened the txt and i want to safe it now.the command for safe is "^0 safe" but i dont know why it doesnt work
<kubilover> actionparsnip, but if i do not mount it i do not have to do anything right?
<iaml0w> or what i have to do there
<DJones> iaml0w: Which text editor did you use
<ActionParsnip> kubilover: no, the storage is for Windows and Mac as Windows users apparently cannot install drivers themselves
<DJones> iaml0w: Or what command did you use to open the text file
<iaml0w> sorry i dont know which editor i used cause i didnt install one i just used which one was given by lubuntu.sorry its my first linux ever
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: yes, what text editor did you use?
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: ubuntu comes with 2 by default, nano and vi
<kubilover> but.. i did not have to install any package it asked me for pin..
<iaml0w> i opened it now but there is no name from txt editor
<iaml0w> it just opened it
<iaml0w> ah now i see
<DJones> iaml0w: What command did you to open the file
<iaml0w> in english it would be "easy gtk+ based editor"
<DJones> iaml0w: What command did you type to open the file
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: in the top left, do you see the word 'nano'?
<iaml0w> no word like nano
<iaml0w> or any other
<kubilover> and it works but later on I want to partition the whole drive for ubuntu with the key being the only internet source so i am kinda worried
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: sounds like vi
<Akishona> pico maybe ?
<iaml0w> but in terminal
<iaml0w> i did open with nano
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: if you press ESC  then type   ":wq"    without the quotes
<iaml0w> sudo nano -w then the directory and opened the data
<iaml0w> and added the line
<iaml0w> but i cant safe it
<iaml0w> or dont know how to safe the file
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: if its nano press CTRL+X, Pres Y then press ENTER
<Akishona> ctrl+o and ctr+x
<Akishona> iaml0w: in nano you can use F2 to save
<iaml0w> ok ctrl x worked
<iaml0w> but now it says
<iaml0w> dos format
<iaml0w> mac format
<iaml0w> which one do i have to take?
<Akishona> iaml0w: ctrl+o to write in file and ctrl+x to exit
<iaml0w> sorry guys im english also not so good to explain well
<Akishona> iaml0w: ctrl+o to write in file and ctrl+x to exit
<iaml0w> can somebody help me with teamviewer,please?
<iaml0w> i dont really know what to do it doesnt work
<iaml0w> i have no sound
<iaml0w> and i cant install ati driver
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: inviting strangers on to your PC isnt smart
<iaml0w> ah there are no data
<iaml0w> which would be important
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: and why do yo have teamviewer setup, when you dont even have basic stuff like sound and so forth et
<Dr_Willis> and this channel is full of strangers. ;)
<iaml0w> i dont know if i have teamviewer here
<iaml0w> but i think there is any program maybe
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: its not installed by default
<iaml0w> like teamviewer
<iaml0w> what is the name of program?
<ActionParsnip> iaml0w: if you dont have teamviewer how can people connect to you>
<iaml0w> which i have to use
<iaml0w> is teamviewer same existing for linux?
<iaml0w> or is it another name?
<Dr_Willis> !teamviewer
<iceroot_> iaml0w: its the same
<iceroot_> iaml0w: its using the windows version with wine
<Dr_Willis> im still amazed that teamviewer using wine actually works.
<iaml0w> damn why cant i search programs with software center
<iceroot_> iaml0w: and you should try to avoid such NSA software, you dont have the control over the software and what is is doing with your data
<iaml0w> there  are only "multimedia" "internet" etc
<iaml0w> and no possibility to search after programs by name
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: neither do you once your data leaves your network
<iaml0w> anyway thanks for help its to complicated for me
<iaml0w> i have to switch back on windows better for me
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: you gonna boycott the internet?
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: sure, with end to end encryption
<iaml0w> thx guys have nice day
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: and NSA dont have keys for that?
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: no
<thinclient> I'm booting an old version of ubuntu 6.06.1-desktop.  How do I boot into text mode?  (no x). ??
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: have a look for example at pgp mail
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. software center has a 'search' thing in its menus...
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: but something like SSL wont be save, they can have the priv key
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: there are master SSL controllers which can move and view keys for the registrars they manage
<Dr_Willis> guess he would rather use windows.. then look at the app hes using..
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: so, you going to not use the web? NSA is watching you.....
<marinel> I have ATI RV350 card. I want to watch youtube videos, but its too slow now. How i can get 3d acceleration to work? my ubuntu is 13.10
 * Dr_Willis reports ActionParsnip
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: i am not using software which is able to control my view, mouse, keyboard and so on
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: or, you can just get on with stuff and lose the tinfoil hats
<cfhowlett> thinclient, why oh why don't you upgrade to a SUPPORTED verions?
<DJones> !text | thinclient Not sure if this will work with 6.06 with it being so old. Don't forget that its no longer supported either
<ubottu> thinclient Not sure if this will work with 6.06 with it being so old. Don't forget that its no longer supported either: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> marinel:  install the fglrx drvivers.. and 13.10 is in testing and unstable. and is supported in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: i would only use FOSS software for that like SSH, vnc and so on with a direct connection, teamviewer is not a direct connection
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: are you blocking port 6001 to 6007 on your firewall?
<marinel> Dr_Willis,  Ok, i will try that. Thank you :)
<thinclient> cfhowlett:  That would be nice, but my thinclient is old via chipset 400mhz cpu and 108mb ram.  Newer versions of ubuntu are incompatible with my video chipset. That's why I want to boot the old ubuntu dapper 6
<Dr_Willis> thinclient:  turn off/disable/remove the GDM login manager, is another way perhaps.
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: every port is blocked from outside because i have NAT
<Dr_Willis> thinclient:  for that low end a machine - you may want to look into puppylinux legacy edition.  or some of the other legacy hardware disrtos out there.
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: so i have to open them localy and establish a connection
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: i think you are bring far too cautious for not much gain
<hayer> iceroot_: nat.. blocking.. what..
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: its just "dont use non free software which is sending important data through us servers"
<Dr_Willis> that means he actualy has somthing to hide!  :)
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: nothing wrong with that advice
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: like email from Outlook which flows through servers.....right?
<synth_> Hi guys, I badly need help..
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: all important mails using pgp here
<cfhowlett> !details\synth_,
<hayer> Dr_Willis: Yea, lets get rid of all this thing they call "privacy" in a attempt to get rid of "piracy"
<cfhowlett> !details|synth_,
<ubottu> synth_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> hayer:  i got it even better.. make dvd videos that you cant actually play in legal players!  that way you cant even pirate them or play them legally!
<hayer> "War against piracy" == "War against privacy"
<hayer> Dr_Willis: That actually made sens :3
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: you do realise nsa was formed in 1952...?
<Dr_Willis> hayer:  Legally Bought 'Love Boat Season 1' for the wife (i know its a HEAVLY in demand by pirates) - it wont play in her dvd player. ;P
<DJones> Maybe getting a bit too far off topic now
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: so the last few years blocking them is outweighed by the data they may or may not have gathered in previous years
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: and what is wrong about thinking about my privacy?
<synth_> Ok, here's the thing, I installed Ubunt 12.04 on my laptop, an HP G42-476TX. The problem is I do not get any display on my LCD on my laptop but if I connect it to an external monitor it works, and another problem is, when I;m on grub, and select the first option for the OS Boot, it freezes on the Ubuntu loading screen, whawt I do is I navigate to the previous versions in grub and select the first one there and the display problem still persists but I can bo
<synth_> ot
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: should i stop that and open everything?
<hayer> yea, all hush - stick with ubuntu.. No more talk of NSA. brb 2 guys in black knocking on my door.
<synth_> MY laptop has a GFX card, ATI Radeon HD 6370
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: what are they going to do with the data? What are you afraid of?
<synth_> And I think the drivers are installed
<ActionParsnip> synth_: all systems have gfx chips, or they will not POST
<hayer> ActionParsnip: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy
<Dr_Willis> synth_:  you mean the fglrx or the open sourced drivers?
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: i have important customer data on my pc (we are working for the iran)
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: and the customer is afraid
<synth_> i think the fglrx
<synth_> are installed
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: so i have to find some solutions to protect there data
<k1l> !ot | hayer iceroot_ ActionParsnip
<synth_> im farily new to linux
<ubottu> hayer iceroot_ ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> iceroot_, assume he's monitored and proceed ...
<hayer> "iceroot_ bomb iran hate usa kill obama" -- bbiceroot_
<ActionParsnip> synth_: you can check with:   sudo lshw -C display
<Dr_Willis> synth_:  so you installed the fglrx drivers using the addational-drivers tool?
<synth_> olraytt
<cfhowlett> hayer, not helpful at all
<andip> is there an easy way to disable the sudo-stuff from a default ubuntu-install? (want to use su instead)
<hayer> ... well fox.
<nastas> synth_: i think ATI drivers is the culprit
<k1l> !guidelines > hayer
<ubottu> hayer, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> andip:  why do you want to use su?  stick with sudo, its the ubuntu way.
<Argh> huhu
<Dr_Willis> andip:  and you can su to a user. just not to root by default
<cfhowlett> andip, inadviseable
<synth_> hold on
<andip> anyone wanna answer my question instead of telling me what to do and not?
<ActionParsnip> andip: if you disable 'sudo stuff' you will have issues
<synth_> Can I paste what the terminal said in here?
<ActionParsnip> synth_: use http://pastie.org
<k1l> synth_: use a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> andip:  and if you want to ask us  how to badly break your system...
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<synth_> pl
<synth_> olrayt hold on
<ActionParsnip> andip: :   sudo su    will give you a root console, you can also better control whom can access it with the sudo group
<synth_> http://pastie.org/8232367
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s'  ;)  or 'sudo -i'  for a root shell.
<ActionParsnip> andip: a lot of Ubuntu is geared around the use of sudo, so its not a good idea
<synth_> i have no idea what this means
<nastas> andip: can you explain why you want to use su?
<ActionParsnip> synth_: the driver is not loader
<synth_> I'm using my laptop now, its jsut that its connected to an external monitor
<Dr_Willis> Biggest danger to a ubuntu box i see in this channel (and forums) are the end users  doing weird things that they dont understand.
<synth_> I'm sorry what? It's not loaded?
<synth_> what do you mean is not loader?
<Dr_Willis> synth_:  the system will default to the open sourced ati driver, unless you install the fglrx driver. and not all cards are supported by the fglrx driver.
<ActionParsnip> synth_: you installed the fglrx driver, right?
<Mathisen> andip: passwd root
<Mathisen> then su
<synth__> disconnected im sorryu
<auronandace> !noroot | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: please dont
<andip> ah. thanks Mathisen, should've thought of that myself
<synth__> i got disconnected
<synth__> anyways
<synth__> i dont think so
<synth__> how can i check if i installed the flgrx?
<ActionParsnip> synth_: then install it and it will work
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  please don't tell people how to ruin their system
 * Mathisen hides under a rock
<synth__> how can I knnow first if it is indeed installed
<ActionParsnip> synth_: dpkg -l  | grep -i fglrx
<Dr_Willis> synth__:  run     software-properties-gtk    and look in the last tab. and see what drivers it suggests
<andip> do you always assume people in here will break their system if they dosomething not advised by ubuntu?
<iceroot_> andip: when it comes to sudo/su, yes
<Dr_Willis> andip:  yes.
<andip> ah, kindergarten
<Dr_Willis> Biggest danger to a ubuntu box i see in this channel (and forums) are the end users  doing weird things that they dont understand.
<iceroot_> andip: its just a matter of time until they will break the system when using sudo/su
<synth__> http://pastie.org/8232376
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: trust us, we are doing the support here since some years
<Dr_Willis> and he was the one that dident think of 'sudo passwd'  ;P
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: wrong nick, sorry
<synth__> Dr_Willis how can I run that?
<Dr_Willis> synth__:  this?     software-properties-gtk     .. type it in a terminal
<synth__> ok one sec
<Mathisen> personaly i think, Let them break the system you learn by doing mistakes, and you learn pretty mutch by problem solving to if they mess something upp
<synth__> and look at the last tab?
<synth__> statistics?
<ActionParsnip> synth_: try:     sudo aticonfig --initial
<Dr_Willis> last tab here is 'addational drivers'
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: yes but they come in here and we have to dig them out of something so easily avaoidable because "they know better"
<Dr_Willis> synth__:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: so if you teach them best practice then it avoids issues
<auronandace> Mathisen: it is better to learn from other peoples mistakes, i don't need to put my own hand in a fire to know it will burn
<synth__> 12.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> Teaching proper Habbits/procedures is easier then unlearning Bad habbits. ;)
<synth__> pastie.org/8232384
<Dr_Willis> synth__:  look in the menus for an 'Addational drivers' tool perhaps.
<synth__> Ok, I knew that before and installed the ATI ones
<synth__> BUT
<synth__> after I installed that
<synth__> System won't boot on me
<auronandace> !enter | synth__
<ubottu> synth__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<synth__> My bad
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> 'wont boot' is very very differnt from 'boots up to a black screen with a flashing cursor' ;)
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible to play a blueray that have a BD+protection from the blueray driver on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> synth__:  so you DO  have the fglrx drivers instralled and the sytem is not booting ot the login screen? or what exactly
<synth__> Ok, so I installed the ATI drivers on the "Additional Drivers" and after that it did not display on my laptop lcd and it freezes on the ubuntu logo
<Dr_Willis> troulouliou_dev:  not withut some extra work i belive
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<troulouliou_dev> Dr_Willis, so the only solutio is to rip it ???
<synth__> What I did to boot up was, select the "Previous versions" option in GRUB and selected the first one there, and then bam it loads normally but still no display on screen
<nastas> synth__: why don't you simply uninstall ati drivers?
<Dr_Willis> troulouliou_dev:  no idea. I have all of like 2 blueray disks.. i basically refuse to buy movies any more. Total boycott of the movie indusrty!
<troulouliou_dev> Dr_Willis, :) ok fait enough
<Dr_Willis> troulouliou_dev:  i recall seeing guides on getting blueray movies working.
<synth__> Because I do not know exactly how to do it -_-
<nastas> http://linuxg.net/how-to-properly-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers-on-debian-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<nastas> synth__: did you try this?
<synth__> Hold on not yet
<nastas> synth__: i had issues with my ATI drivers for the last 2 releases
<synth__> But the thing I do not get is
<synth__> Why exactly doesn't show up on my laptop screen but shows fine on my external monitor via VGA?
<troulouliou_dev> Dr_Willis, yes but with standard protection it seems and by downloading a key ..
<nastas> synth__: did you try without external monitor?
<synth__> Yes, it doesnt show anything on my LCD
<synth__> laptop LCD i mean
<Llucid> histo?
<synth__> ok heres what I got when I tried the first line on uninstalling the fglrx
<synth__> http://pastie.org/8232399
<synth__> And the fact that I cannot boot properly on the regular GRUB selection and I still need to go to the "Previous Versions" Page and select the first one there
<Llucid> I cannot recall the line to find -name ".db" -delete for .Skype
<Llucid> Someone help me order that correctly, please?
<nastas> synth__: are you connected to the internet with cable or wifi?
<synth__> WiFi
<nastas> synth__: are you able to use cable?
<synth__> Yes
<Llucid> Anyone? In a rush to do this..
<nastas> synth__: ok. use your cable and start ubuntu in recovery option in grub
<synth__> Ok and then what?
<jrib> Llucid: no idea what "this" is, but I suggest you start with: find ~/.Skype -name '*.db'
<Llucid> Thats it, Thank you
<synth__> I wanna know what to do because i'm using the same system.
<nastas> synth__: then a list will pop up and you have to configure network (with cable will happen automatic)
<synth__> Ok and then what?
<nastas> synth__: then you will use the terminal option
<synth__> can we talk in PM?
<nastas> synth__: after that you will follow the website guide
<nastas> synth__: ok
<synth__> Sent
<synth__> @nastas Sent
<Kartagis> why do I get "Couldn't upload the file, check that your internet connection is active" when I drag and drop an image to "Drop to share" facility?
<snufft> Kartagis, are you in the right channel? :P
<Kartagis> snufft: yeah, I'm in #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  drop to share in which application?
<snufft> Kartagis, ahh! sorry mate. That looked a but like a Drupal question :P ignore me :P
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: cairo-dock
<snufft> bit*
<Kartagis> snufft: np
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  isnt cairo-dock an animated taskbar?
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: yeah, but it includes such a thing. I can show you a screenshot with the error if you want
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are there bugs reported?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I searched, but came across none
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  share with whom or with what?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: I suggest you report one then
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-13%2014%3A40%3A45.png it uploads ther image to uppix.net
<mac> hy geeks.. i need an terminal line to listen microphone in real time.. i know it is something like loop-back ?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  ok, so uppix.net
<ActionParsnip> mac: so a 'record what I hear' sort of thing?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  it says on the uppix page, you have to connect there too, maybe that's the issue
<mac> yes
<ActionParsnip> mac: www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJO5rHI6akM.
<ActionParsnip> mac: obviously remove the fullstop
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I can't see such an information
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  are we talking about the same page? http://imagebin.org/267413
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: yeah, but I don't see such a line,
<marinel> I installed fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle packages after that i did "sudo aticonfig --initial". This is the error: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected" // i have ATI RV350
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I have narrowed it down to just images
<synth_> Ok,
<robin0800> marinel: think rv350 is not supported
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  and did that solve the problem?
<synth_> So guys the guys that we're helping me earlier, i'm back to update, i was able to get back display on my laptop LCD and I have NO IDEA what happened it just came back when I was restarting my laptop
<marinel> robin0800, Ok. Its old card, i know. Maybe i have to find some other used card :/. I want to only watch youtube videos.
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I still can't upload images
<synth_> And with the boot problem i did not even try to boot normally since I do not want to lose the display again
<Kartagis> I've tried uppix.net and imagebin.ca so far
<synth_> How do I check what drivers are installed on my ubuntu 12.04?
<jpds> synth_: As in all modules?
<synth_> if possible, yes
<synth_> but all I want to know is the video card drivers
<troulouliou_dev> synth_, lsmod
<jpds> synth_: sudo jockey-text -l
<marinel> robin0800, is there way to tweak open source drivers then. Some how?
<synth_> hmm ok which one? o_o
<synth_> i'm kinda new to this so i have no idea what so ever
<jpds> synth_: Both.
<synth_> ok what first then?
<winterdj> hi all. is there a way to specify the mysql data directory location when installing the package with aptitude?
<winterdj> if I want a non-default location?
<winterdj> maybe in an env variable or something?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  can you upload to imagebin directly on the website? if yes, it's a cairo-dock issue and you may want to report a !bug
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: you mean uppix.net
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, greetings
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if someone knows why the sticky window feature was removed from Compiz as of 13.04
<Kartagis> ?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, best to ask the compiz developers, no?
<marinel> Is there any tweak-tool for open source ATI drivers? I would want try different settings for my ATI RV350. Or can i do anything?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  that too, but you said you cant upload to imagebin either
<synth_> ok new problem, i noticed when I'm downloading stuff using Mozilla, it runs sooooo damnn slowww like 30kbps
<robin0800> marinel: check xorg.o.log file should tell you whats enabled or disabled
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: I asked them and they told me the Ubuntu developers have deteriorated compiz completely... hence I'm asking here
<marinel> robin0800, wait, i will check
<ilya> Hi. I have a problem with EFI on XPS13. to install grub in EFI mode, i have to boot in EFI mode, but i can boot to usb stick or to my installed ubuntu only through legacy mode. Can anyone help?
<marinel> here is the Xorg.0.log with fglrx drivers first http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5980933/
<Guest13014> ,
<Guest13014> y
<marinel> robin0800, hmmm 23.714] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0). Can i some how load that fglrx module manually?
<ravi_> i want to insta
<ravi_> ll
<robin0800> marinel: that all looks fine to me think youtube ect should work and no fglx can't be loaded
<ravi_> hi
<cfhowlett> !details|ravi_,
<ubottu> ravi_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jaya> the bot is nice :)
<ravi_> cfhowlett: hi ....i want to install armhf on ubuntu12.04 amd64
<ravi_> can you help me
<cfhowlett> ravi_, armhf?  don't know it ...
<k1l> ravi_: for installs on arm we have #ubuntu-arm
<Luzbelito> hello, im usinf ubuntu 13.04, and looks like ive crashed the unity. It says cant find the system tray. exiting.
<Luzbelito> and tried a lot of instructions from the web without results
<Luzbelito> now im usin enlightement environment. But really want to repair the Unity
<blazemore> Luzbelito: Does this occur when you log in as another user, such as the Guest user?
<Luzbelito> yes, in all the users the same
<blazemore> Luzbelito: What exact error message do you get?
<system404> PLEASE BAN MY IP !!!
<system404> PLEASE BAN MY IP !!!
<system404> PLEASE BAN MY IP !!!
<FloodBot1> system404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<system404> PLEASE BAN MY IP !!!
<system404> PLEASE BAN MY IP !!!
<FloodBot1> system404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * cfhowlett wait, so we're ASKING to be banned?  I don't get it ...
<marinel> i don't even have /etc/X11/<any_xorg.conf file> O.o, but still i can run this GUI. Only 3d acceleration is missing.
<iceroot_> marinel: its normal that the file is missing by default
<marinel> iceroot_, ok
<iceroot_> marinel: only if you want to overwrite the udev-detection you have to create a xorg.conf
<marinel> iceroot_, maybe i could make own xorg.conf? would that help me to get 3d acceleration. I don't want to give up with this  ATI RV350
<iceroot_> marinel: that is what normally the ati driver should do, create that file
<iceroot_> !ati | marinel
<ubottu> marinel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<marinel> iceroot_, ok i start to read :)
<ravi_> i want to install armhf on ubuntu12.04 amd64
<MonkeyDust> ravi_  type /join #ubuntu-arm     <-- don't forget the /
<OerHeks> ravi_, wrong architecture.
<digi00> hey
<ravi_> hey
<shafox> How can i set up my airtel 4g lte dongol in my linux mint 15 mate ??
<blazemore> !mint | shafox
<ubottu> shafox: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> shafox, ask the mint folks
<shafox> cfhowlett: && blazemore linux mint is basically port of ubuntu 13.04 so i guess the solution would work hence asked here also
<digi00> Is there any good (UPDATED) guide for sharing the printer connected to my kubuntu-desktop so that others windows PCs on the network can use itÖ
<digi00> ?
<iceroot_> !cups | digi00
<ubottu> digi00: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cfhowlett> shafox, correct but ... linux-mint provides mint support because they're the experts.
<DJones> shafox: Mint has its own support networks, this channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases
<blazemore_hat> !kubuntu | digi00
<ubottu> digi00: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<shafox> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> shafox, best of luck
<hans_> hi
<robin0800> marinel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hans_> i am stuck with VMwareplayer
<blazemore_hat> !details | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hans_> yesterday it worked fine, ubuntu updated and now it asks  for ¨several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel¨
<blazemore_hat> hans_: sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<hans_> it shows also 2 buttons INSTALL and cancel but there is no action when the install is pressed
<Luzbelito> blazemore> No system tray detected on this system. Exiting.
<marinel> robin0800, i did that. After 6 sudo aticonfig --initial i came here to show the error :/
<ActionParsnip> digi00: CUPS can do that by default, just needs config. Or share with Samba
<blazemore_hat> Luzbelito: Can you run the command gnome-session-properties
<blazemore_hat> Luzbelito: In the window that appears there will be an entry with "hplip" in it somewhere - maybe similar to "sh -c "sleep 15; exec hp-systray""
<blazemore_hat> Luzbelito: Change it to sh -c "sleep 45; exec hp-systray"
<blazemore_hat> or remove that entry entirely
<marinel> robin0800, but part 4. Enabling Video Hardware Acceleration is interesting. Hmm can i try to install binary driver from site? I understand now that my gpu is too old :D
<hans_> ok
<guest258415> hi
<Luzbelito> could I do it opening terminal from here? I'm usinf enlightenment
<melas123> hey
<hans_> thanks!!!
<guest258415> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, the problem is that the touchpad is not working in live session, how can i fix it?
<robin0800> marinel: don't think you can as fglrx has a list of supported cards and if yours is not there it will not install
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: what make and model system?
<guest258415> ActionParsnip, it is toshiba satellite j10 dynabook
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: why was that not in the initial question? Why did I have to ask?
<Luzbelito> HP system tray service? unchecking it
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: you can run a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+T
<marinel> robin0800, is there list what GPU's works out of the box in ubuntu? If i try some second hand gpu some where.
<blazemore_hat> marinel: You'd be hard pushed to find a GPU released in the last 10 years which doesn't work out of the box in Ubuntu
<blazemore_hat> guest258415: Is there a shortcut key on your laptop to disable/enable the trackpad? usually fn+ one of the function keys
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: tried Fn + F9 ?
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: seems to be a shortcut to enable/disable the touchpad
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: if you see a more likely button, use that
<robin0800> marinel: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-4linreleasenotes.aspx
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: also try running:  synclient TouchpadOff=0
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: does any of this work so far....
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: could also try the boot option:   i8042.nomux=1
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: or:   irqpoll    as a boot option
<guest258415> ActionParsnip, there is not button to turn it off, let try the last 2 answrs
<marinel> robin0800, thank you
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: you neer said...
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: can then search for bugs (if any are reported)
<Luzbelito> blazemore, i've unchecked HP system tray.. Should I reboot now?
<blazemore_hat> Luzbelito: You can just log out and in
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: runs in the same Terminal you ran the other commands in
<guest258415> ActionParsnip, synclient Touchpad)ff=0 says could not connect to X server, even though the live session is running
<guest258415> ActionParsnip, for that boot option, let me reboot the laptop, it will take some time :)
<ActionParsnip> guest258415: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<marinel> robin0800, Hmmm what if i could try some other distro? Would this ati rv350 work some older linux?
<blazemore_hat> marinel: AMD doesn't support your card on Linux, but the open source drivers provide 2d acceleration
<marinel> blazemore_hat, i just need youtube to work :)
<ActionParsnip> marinel: minitube may help there
<robin0800> marinel: Last time it worked for me was 8.04 I think which is very old and no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: yes, Hardy is dead and gone
<marinel> ActionParsnip, minitube? ok i will try
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i output a file extension with file command ?
<AlHafoudh> hi
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to have whole disk as root? without partitions...
<ocsic-ocsic> join debian
<cfhowlett> AlHafoudh, yes but performance will be degraded
<AlHafoudh> cfhowlett: how is that?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev:  basename ./filename.ext | cut -d "." -f 2
<cfhowlett> AlHafoudh, no swap
<rigo> is it enough if i add the ppa upubuntu-com/kernel-amd64, do an update, than dist-upgrade? i mean will be my system up to date?
<AlHafoudh> cfhowlett: swap will be other disk
<cfhowlett> AlHafoudh, see, little details like that do matter.  go for it
<ActionParsnip> AlHafoudh: yes but its neater to have proper partitions
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, no i have a fat32 with all files renames to file.000 file.001 ...
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: obviously change./filename.ext for the actual filename
<troulouliou_dev> after a chkdsk
<nicodb> I have installed Kubuntu 13.04 with autologin. After installation booting and autologin was OK. Then I've installed Firefox using the Firefox installer in the menu, then installed Teamviewer. During boot I see the KDE splash screen, then the screen turns into stripes. The keyboard is blocked. Any ideas how to fix this? I am currently logged in using a life DVD.
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip: well, hypervisor already does LVM, its more flexible for me to not introduce more nesting with partitions
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, so i want at least to recover the fileextension with file
<MonkeyDust> rigo  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade and your system will be up-to-date, no ppa needed
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: but you said you wanted the file extension, thats what that does
<rigo> someone saied, that i need to update the kernel either so i get the latest security updates too
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, yes explaination issue :)
<AlHafoudh> cfhowlett ActionParsnip the questions is, if ubuntu installer can do this kind of setup
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: if you run:   file file.000    it will try and tell you what it is. If you are missing data I suggest you restore from backup
<MonkeyDust> rigo  the ppa itself can be a security risk
<marinel> robin0800, is there also amd/ati gpu list made for nvidia. Just in case if i find other than radeon :).
<ZAIII> hello, I'm trying to do it: sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<ZAIII> and I see
<rigo> gr8. he saied: update from ppa or u get your system messed up.
<ZAIII> E:unable to locate package
<ZAIII> I did sudo apt-get update
<fidel> !info mono-complete
<rigo> i always updated the 12.04 ubuntu to the latest quantal 3.6.3 kernel. from kernel.ubuntu.com did i do something wrong?
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 54 kB
<MonkeyDust> rigo  a ppa is not screened hence a security risk, try to avoid ppa's as much as possible
<rigo> ok anyway i only need ppa for xbmc and tvheadend.
<fidel> ZAIII: package is available - at least for me in 12.04
<tadcrazio> hey guys i'm trying to change the default search engine in the address bar on firefox.. I keep searching and it says to go to about:config and then Keyword.url. I don't seem to have keyword.url Any sugguestions?
<robin0800> marinel: fx5200 seems to be the lowest card supported
<ZAIII> ))
<fidel> tadcrazio: rightlick the icon in the search bar and select 'manage search engines'
<blazemore> tadcrazio: If you're sure you don't have keyword.URL you can make it
<marinel> Who said that minitubue? was it ActionParsnip? Thank you! This works so well :)
<blazemore> fidel: Search box != address bar
<marinel> ActionParsnip, Thank you!!!
<fidel> blazemore: was he asking for the address bar?
<designbybeck_> The Friends app in 13.04 doesn't seem to be to polished? Might there be a similar one to tie into facebook and twitter and the like?
<blazemore> fidel: Yes
<fidel> ups - sorry then
<blazemore> :)
<rigo> tadcrazio: u simply give the about:config into the address bar enter, what happens?
<marinel> robin0800, i write these down if i need later. Thanks for the help. This is very good place and people are kind :)
<tadcrazio> Rigo  If i type that in then I click the little warning
<rigo> yep. than there is a search bar under the address bar
<tadcrazio> and then i search for keyword.url nothing
<rigo> right?
<marinel> Bye bye all!
<blazemore> tadcrazio: Just search for keyword
<tadcrazio> i did
<chiques> anyone recommend any good equation formatting app?
<rigo> u shouldnt search with ctrl+F
<blazemore> tadcrazio: You are using the search bar at the top of about:config, and not the default Firefox ctrl=F dialogue?
<tadcrazio> I did not search with control+F i searched in the box, When i type in keyword the only thing that shows up is keyword.enabled
<tadcrazio> Correct blazemore
<blazemore> OK so now right-click and do New
<rigo> thats bad. than create one
<blazemore> new->String
<rigo> but blazemore explains for u :)
<tadcrazio> okay, new-string
<blazemore> The preference name is keyword.URL
<blazemore> The content is https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=
<blazemore> or whatever
<rigo> duckduckgo.com :D
<tadcrazio> i was going duckduckgo  .. reading its more secure, any other reasons why it should be that?
<tadcrazio> any idea what i didn't have a keyword.url?
<blazemore> Not a clue tadcrazio
<blazemore> DuckDuckGo doesn't track you. They tell you more info on their website, it's off-topic here
<willybilly0101> ddg is not more secure, it's just privacy-orieted
<tadcrazio> thank you
<blazemore> tadcrazio: Did it work?
<tadcrazio> it did, just tested it
<cfhowlett> chiques, libre office math
<tadcrazio> :)
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo: http://donttrack.us/
<setuid> How does one remove the display of users on the login screen? It's not gdm in 13.04, so where do I modify this?
<jpds> setuid: /etc/lightdm/
<setuid> The default behavior should NEVER  show usernames. Bad, bad bad!
<ffio> when i am starting ubuntu it just gets hanged on the ubuntu logo that is shown.
<cfhowlett> setuid, bootup options, user list at boot ...
<JuJuBee> yesterday I was trying to troubleshoot why grub wouldn't load.  I plugged my HD into a sata->usb adapter and plugged into laptop.  Syslog reported the following... http://pastebin.com/MLVFHZfV  Looked  like faulty HD so I bought a new one.  Just finished the install and rebooted to same grub error... Error 15
<jpds> setuid: Well, when the default is aimmed at a family PC, yeah.
<tadcrazio> Monkeydust Thanks!
<setuid> so 'hidden-users' can be '*'?
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, I'm betting you're got MBR and more than 4 primary partitions ...
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: 4 on one drive? or on all drives?
<daviddzzjee> hey
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, 4 primaries on one driver violated MBR policies ...
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: I have 3 HD's
<mac> hy, geeks
<mac> hy geeks.. i need an terminal line to listen microphone in real time.. i know it is something like loop-back ?
<daviddzzjee> you know
<jpds> setuid: greeter-hide-users=true
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, little details matter.  make sure your bios points to the correct bootloader and put the bootloader on the correct hdd.  check your setup.  also ... 3 HDD?  OK then.  can be done ...
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: Im booting from live again to check partition table
<setuid> jpds, ugh, no? that leaks the users when you log in as 'guest', and choose 'log out'
<setuid> other users are shown in the "Switch to <other username>" menu options
<jpds> setuid: Right, that's not lightdm.
<setuid> Still feels like these tools are all bolted on without thought or care
<ffio> when i am starting ubuntu it just gets hanged on the ubuntu logo that is shown. what can be done ?
<jpds> setuid: Dude.
<jpds> setuid: They're configurable defaults.
<ffio> hi
<mac> hy geeks.. i need an terminal line to listen microphone in real time.. i know it is something like loop-back ?
<setuid> jpds, If I have to log into a root shell and explicitly disable user-by-user, it's not well thought out.
<jpds> setuid: No, you configure it with dconf for all users.
<blazemore> !patience | mac ffio
<ubottu> mac ffio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<setuid> sigh? there was a time when Linux was a secure, business tool, now it's just a toy.
<blazemore> Offtopic, setuid
<angela> hi, I just install upstart and created a script for it
<angela> how do I make that script run?
<ChogyDan> mac: are you trying to find a connection in /dev to your sound card?
<MonkeyDust> setuid  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<blazemore> angela: service scriptname start
<setuid> blazemore, Ubuntu 13.04's configuration and security is off-topic here?
<blazemore> setuid: Yes, this is a support channel
<ffio> blazemore: there was prob with my client after scrolling up i was unable to get down so i didn't knew what i posted.
<setuid> Read up.
<jpds> setuid: Right, you just need to find the right option, looking for it.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with grub error 15?
<setuid> jpds, Appreciate the help, I'm digging too.
<mac> ChogyDan, hy.. i am newb in linux.. i just need an output of my integrated mic, to be send over line to another comp..
<ChogyDan> ffio: I don't know if it helps, but you can hit esc to swap out the splash screen
<setuid>  Need to find a way to template this at install time also, so I can provision Ubuntu VMs, without leaking user info on the login or menus
<blazemore> JuJuBee: Is your BIOS set to boot from the correct drive?
<JuJuBee> blazemore: I replaced the drive and not changed bios, so it should be.
<jpds> setuid: Yes, put the configuration into a custom package and roll it out to your systems.
<setuid> jpds, Right, post-install patch
<ChogyDan> mac: I still don't think I can help, but to clarify, you want to be able to speak into a mircophone on one computer, and have it play on another computer?
<JuJuBee> I will reboot to verify
<setuid> well, patchES
<jpds> setuid: It's how everyone does it.
<mac> yes.. like... hear what u listen..
<angela> thanks blazemore
<MonkeyDust> setuid  modify the system to your needs, then roll it out http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<blazemore> !upstart > angela
<mac> all other, are just cables.. i know that comand goes like loop-loopback?? in terminal...
<ChogyDan> mac: is this it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/123798/how-to-hear-my-voice-in-speakers-with-a-mic
<ChogyDan> mac: pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1
<JuJuBee> blazemore: seems that was the case.  Only thing I changed was to add my usb stick to the boot order.  Don;t know why it changed the HDD order also.
<blazemore> JuJuBee: BIOSes are funny things
<savagecroc> does anyone here run ubuntu on macbook pro hardware.. if so, what's your opinion on performance, reliability etc?
<mac> ChogyDan! tnx pactl... this is it!!! thank u very very much
<ChogyDan> mac: yw
<Luzbelito> blazemore: nothing changes. Still without unity
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<blazemore> Luzbelito: I guess you could go the nuclear approach: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<blazemore> Luzbelito: Especially since it's doing it for all users.
<setuid> In 12.04, this works: gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type Boolean --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list True
<setuid> In 13.04, it's a lightdm.conf poke
<ChogyDan> blazemore: Luzbelito: more nuclear: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`
<JuJuBee> blazemore: so I thought I would put my old HD back in and boot.  I got the brub boot menu but when I try to boot ubuntu I get busybox with (initramfs) prompt
<ffio> ChogyDan: i am getting error as : /proc/self/fd/9: 5: /proc/self/fd/9: initctl not found
<Luzbelito> it says ubuntu/desktop is in its most recent version
<jpds> setuid: You should be using 12.04 LTS for production environment, anyway.
<setuid> jpds, I am, but I'm also testing 13.04, so the jump is based on known changes, not surprisesd
<ChogyDan> Luzbelito: try the command I just gave
<setuid> hence, pulling these into VMs under ESX
<Luzbelito> chogydan: ubuntu[desktop is in its most recent version"
<ChogyDan> Luzbelito: you should get a lot more output if you keep the ^
<Luzbelito> oh, ok
<rigo88> if i install the fglrx driver, do the aticonfig-steps, and reboot, the icons are large, and the video driver is "unknown"
<ChogyDan> everyone thinks it is a typo when I give that command  :)
<rigo88> simply sudo apt-get install fglrx
<JuJuBee> Looks like my old hd is bad... bios doesn't even see it now.. :(
<ffio> for me initctl is broken how can i fix it ?
<Luzbelito> amazing! uninstalling and reinstalling a lot of packages!
<netQT> Hello. Does someone know how can I pass password as a parameter for sshfs?
<ChogyDan> ffio: I don't think that is what that means.  I think it just means it can't find /proc/self/fd/9.  That IS the initctrl
<jpds> netQT: Use a password-less SSH key instead?
<Luzbelito> finished. Should I reboot now?
<blazemore> netQT: You can't, use key-based authentication instead
<netQT> now I can do that?
<netQT> do I have to add something in server?
<ChogyDan> Luzbelito: I'm assuming you haven't removed your kernel?  So yeah, you can restart
<Luzbelito> ok rebooting...
<Luzbelito> I hope so. The situation is that i can't use the unity environment. It says no tray system detected on this system, exiting.
<Luzbelito> i'm now logged in enlightement environment
<ChogyDan> ffio: were you working on an upstart script?
<Luzbelito> rebooting
<ChogyDan> Luzbelito: that's fine kernel wise
<ChogyDan> ffio: I missed the part about how your computer stopped booting
<ffio> ChogyDan: i was following customizing livecd.
<ffio> and by mistake i exected this commands
<ffio> ChogyDan: rm /sbin/initctl
<ffio> dpkg-divert --rename --remove /sbin/initctl
<jayesh> hi I sm trying to connect to a airtel 4g lte to my ubuntu 12.04 box but its connected but i cant browse anything.
<ffio> instead executing in the chroot env i executed in my ubuntu host machine
<ChogyDan> ffio: I don't know anything about that.  Are you just trying to repair ubuntu?
<ffio> ChogyDan: after executing those command my ubuntu was showing that it has unexpectedly closed and needs to restart and i restarted and got stuck.
<ffio> ChogyDan: right now i am trying to repair it
<ChogyDan> ffio: if you are trying to repair your ubuntu install, you may need to use a livecd, chroot into your disk, and reinstall upstart
<synth_> guys, is there a way I can install ubuntu 12.01 WITHOUT installing video card drivers?
<synth_> *12.04
<ChogyDan> synth_: do you want a gui?
<ffio> ChogyDan: from ubuntu advance option, i was able to get the root promt
<synth_> ok let me rephrase it,
<synth_> Can I install ubuntu 12.04 WITHOUT it AUTOMATICALLY INSTALLING my ATI drivers and just use the generic one?
<ChogyDan> ffio: see if you can reinstall upstart, that is what /sbin/initctrl is a part of
<Senor_> If I reinstall my kernel of other version ,does this mean I give up the current version ?
<synth_> Because when I installed Ubuntu 9.10 it did not automatically Install my ATI drivers
<synth_> heck it didnt even detect my video card
<synth_> I'm installing it on a lappy with an AMD Radeon HD 6370
<ChogyDan> Senor_: it should just install them side by side.  But then it is tricky picking the one you want at bootup
<ffio> ChogyDan: apt-get --reinstall upstart right ?
<ActionParsnip> synth_: could try the legacy ppa
<ChogyDan> ffio: apt-get install --reinstall...
<SentryAB> hey
<OerHeks> synth ah, you have a hybrid GPU, intel and ati > http://askubuntu.com/questions/252872/cant-find-ati-mobility-radeon-hd-6370-driver-for-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit-on-hp-pavi
<TJ-> synth_: If I recall correctly, during install there's an option to "Download updates" and "Install drivers" (might be hidden in an advanced menu) which by default are enabled. I recall un-checking the tick-boxes to avoid both during a VM installation test.
<Senor_> ChogyDan:what is the exact meaning ?
<SentryAB> I have an HTPC running XBMC on lightdm, would it be possible to start firefox from a different tty and display it on top of XBMC on tty7?
<ActionParsnip> SentryAB: could try:  export DISPLAY=0.0 firefox
<ActionParsnip> SentryAB: might need a semicolon before 'firefox'
<Skizu> So I've just updated php I believe, and I'm now getting a message saying: "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension which is required by WordPress."
<SentryAB> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<synth_> TJ I do remember having the option about the updates but i dont recall the drivers, i need to check on that. Thank you
<fidel> Skizu: check phpinfo() - at least thats a first easy way to check your env
<TJ-> synth_: I remember it since when I disabled "Download Updates" but left the "Install drivers" the installer got stuck - it didn't figure out to *not* try to download the non-free drivers!
<Skizu> Ok a moment fidel
<synth_> I see, but the thing is, i don't want it to not install Wifi, sound, etc, drivers, i just want it to not install the graphics drivers
<Cyrax> When i install using wget .. how to i uninstall?
<Skizu> fidel appears to be the case, I selected lamp when I installed so off that it'd not got it :s anyway to install mysql I guess?
<TJ-> synth_: I'm not sure, but there may have been the option to select which non-free drivers to install, but the memory is hazy now
<rhin0> try lighttpd for a easier configurable web server
<angela> hi, I'm having some trouble running an upstart script
<ChogyDan> Skizu: you can redo the lamp install with sudo apt-get install lamp-server^   yes, a ^
<TJ-> Cyrax: You don't 'install' using wget - wget simply fetches files from a network location
<synth_> TJ its fine, no biggie, thanks for the suggestion and will definitely try it
<Cyrax> well.. how do i remove it?
<angela> the paste is available here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981286/
<angela> when I start the service, it would say start with some pid, but when I do ps aux I can't see it
<Cyrax> I need to get rid of Unrealircd3.2.8.1
<blazemore> angela: even when you do "sudo ps aux"? Just checking
<angela> and forever list would result in no jobs running
<angela> blazemore: yes, because I'm logged in as root
<Senor_> ChogyDan: for example , my current kernel is ubuntu~precise ,after I reinstall ubuntu generic , does it mean I have lost the precise version?
<ChogyDan> Senor_: no, kernels install side by side.  They don't get uninstalled till you do that
<Skizu> How do I change my keyboard for the server as it thinks I've a US keyboard not a UK keyboard, so i can't do them beautiful backslashes
<TJ-> Cyrax: If you executed an installer that was downloaded you'd need to consult its documentation. If you only downloaded a file, then just delete it.
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Skizu> ChogyDan I tried that, but it says E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Senor_> ChogyDan:I do not understand what meaning of "side by side "
<ChogyDan> Skizu: ?  can you pastebin the whole error?
<Skizu> How do I select text?
<ChogyDan> Senor_: concurrently.  at the same time.  simultaneous
<blazemore> Skizu: After you do update; -f install, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Skizu> blazemore I don't have console-data it says
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Skizu> ALso when I do the update it stated 6 not upgraded
<synth_> ok i got my phone in the channel i will try the reinstallation
<Senor_> ChogyDan:So my host will exist a couple of OS ?
<Skizu> Any idea what I want to select blazemore?
<blazemore> No Skizu ... it's your keyboard
<ChogyDan> Senor_: you can have several kernels installed at the same time, no prob
<Skizu> blazemore my keyboard isn't in the list :D
<Cyrax> thanks
<blazemore> Skizu: Generic 105-key, and then English UK
<Skizu> Thanks, font changed too
<Skizu> So is there a way for me to select text in ssh :s?
<Cyrax> I did do wget .. but I can't find a way to remove Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz
<blazemore> Skizu: With your mouse
<blazemore> Cyrax: wget just downloads a file from the internet
<blazemore> Cyrax: can't you just do "rm Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz" ?
<Skizu> my mouse isn't doing anything at all :s
<Senor_> ChogyDan:then my host is working on which OS?
<blazemore> Skizu: it depends what terminal you're using
<Skizu> Right I'll type it all out haha
<blazemore> Suit yourself :)
<ChogyDan> Senor_: by default, it will start with the latest kernel
<blazemore> Like my mother with her spreadsheet on her PC, and her calculator by her side
<ffio> ChogyDan: chrooted into my machine followed the steps now rebooting :D
<sendaljepit> test
<ChogyDan> ffio: gl
<Or6itz> Hey all, I am looking for some help with a mod_rewrite issue on my new Ubuntu server.
<Or6itz> I just migrated from a managed HostGator server to a self-managed Digital Ocean server. After the migration, one of my sites started doing some strange things with mod_rewrite.
<Skizu> http://pastebin.com/JmHx26rE
<TJ-> Skizu: If you need to select text, start 'screen' and then use its copy buffer, etc.
<blazemore> Skizu: What did you do? How did you install apache?
<Or6itz> For instance, this rule works: RewriteRule ^movies/?$ movies.php?%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
<Or6itz> This rule doesn't: RewriteRule ^movies/([a-zA-Z0-9_-]+)/?$ /movies-view.php?slug=$1 [L]
<Senor_> ChogyDan:does this result in several menu at grub menulist ?
<Or6itz> The non working rule is located above the working rule. They were all working just fine on the old server. Could it be something with the RegEx and $1?
<blazemore> Or6itz: I'd recommend asking in #apache to be honest
<Skizu> Erm was an option when installing ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> Senor_: the menu entries are there, though they might be hidden
<Skizu> LAMP
<blazemore> Skizu: Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ChogyDan> Skizu: can you please pastebin the entire command and output?
<Or6itz> blazemore: Thanks, I am not getting a response in that channel.
<Senor_> ChogyDan:reinstall one kernel does not add one entry at grub.conf?
<Skizu> blazemore I get 0 updated, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<ChogyDan> Senor_: not on that latest versions, no
<blazemore> Skizu: What was giving you that error then?
<Skizu> ChogyDan it doesn't have a pointer I can't select it
<Or6itz> blazemore: I asked in the #httpd channel, but the #apache channel I have to be invited to.
<blazemore> Or6itz: I think #apache redirects to #httpd
<TJ-> Skizu: Your problem is, you've installed a custom PPA package of apache from Ondřej Surý (by the version string). That conflicts with the main archive versions. You need to remove the custom PPA package(s)
<Senor_> ChogyDan:Do you know the ~precise version of ubuntu ?
<Skizu> It's just that the code requires mysql to be installed but for some reason isn't getting installed
<blazemore> Skizu: So when I said "what did you do?" you *actually* meant "installed third-party builds of Apache from an untrusted source"?
<Skizu> Erm, how do I do this?
<ChogyDan> Skizu: TJ- is probably right
<blazemore> Skizu: How did you install it?
<TJ-> Skizu: Unless there are 2 PPAs using the same versioning, it'll be this: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/apache2
<blazemore> Skizu: Are you the person who was in here earlier asking about PHP5.4?
<ffio> ChogyDan: done thanks for the help :)
<Skizu> I've not installed apache apart from from the ubunutu install
<ChogyDan> ffio: great!  glad it worked
<Skizu> blazemore indeed I am
<TJ-> Skizu: You have apache 2.4 installed (probably to get PFC functionality) but the main archive only contains apache 2.2
<blazemore> Skizu: OK so do this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<blazemore> TJ-: It's OK I told him to add that PPA I'll take this one
<TJ-> Skizu: What does this show? "grep -i ppa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"  ?
 * TJ- has to go ... hope you can track it down now
<blazemore> TJ-: I know exactly what it's going to show because I told him to add that PPA a few hours ago
<Skizu> blazemore done that
<blazemore> Skizu: OK now do
<blazemore> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<blazemore> It will give you a url, tell me what the url is
<Skizu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981351
<SynthMobile_> This is really weird. Sometimes I get diaplay on my laptop lcd and sometimesni dont.. Is this an hardware issue?..
<blazemore> Skizu: exactly what did you run to give you this error? http://pastebin.com/JmHx26rE
<Skizu> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<blazemore> Skizu: Did you do that before or after adding the PPA I told you about earlier?
<Skizu> After
<sham> server irc.synirc.net
<blazemore> Did you already have lamp-server installed before then
<Skizu> If when you select lamp server in setup that's what it does yes, else no
<genii> Skizu: There is no package called lamp-server. You want instead to run tasksel and then choose from there what server pieces you want.
<blazemore> genii: lamp-server^ is fine
<genii> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in raring
<blazemore> it's not...
<blazemore> it's special
<blazemore> Hence the ^
<genii> blazemore: Ah, I see now from PPA after checking backscroll more carefully.
<blazemore> No genii, sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ will work without any PPA
<blazemore> try it
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ -y | pastebinit
<genii> blazemore: "E: Unable to locate package lamp-server"   :-)
<Skizu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981374/
<ActionParsnip> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in raring
<Pici> genii: your shell might be eating the ^, you may need to put quotes around it.
<genii> ActionParsnip: Yes, exactly.
<ikillcypher> uh
<genii> Pici: Hm, interesting.
<ikillcypher> how to download : https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common and replace it with mine at xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common ?
<ikillcypher> using bash commands ?
<blazemore> for me, without any PPA, sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ performs as expected
<ActionParsnip> wget https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common    then cp it over
<Skizu> Was fine for me too, apart from the conflict
<blazemore> look http://pastebin.com/4AA12RC0
<blazemore> comes from rory@pc00433 ~ $ sudo apt-get -sy install lamp-server^ | pastebinit
<ikillcypher> ActionParsnip, you sure that will replace mine
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> cant I do wget https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common cp /xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common ?
<ikillcypher> cant I do wget https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common cp /xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common ?
<ikillcypher> o.o
<hero> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: if that is the mount point then yes, you will need:  wget -O /xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: the -O option (o)utputs it to where you say
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: if you get access denied then add 'sudo'
<ikillcypher> so if I do wget
<ikillcypher> so if I do wget at /xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common it will download and replace?
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: not sure, might make a file at the side with a number in brackets
<ikillcypher> honestly so how do I download and replace that copy with mine
<ikillcypher> ?
<Skizu> Sorry back, so blazemore any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: i believe if you use the -O option it will overwrite
<ikillcypher> so the final command is  ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common$ wget -O https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common
<ikillcypher> ??
<Skizu> So it seems like I've an issue with mysql as it thinks I don't have it so I have to start mysql or something?
<blazemore> Skizu: I'm not entirely sure what issue you're having?
<Skizu> No mysql installed but said it was?
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5
<ikillcypher> o.o
<ikillcypher> ActionParsnip, :(
<ikillcypher> not working
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common$ wget -O https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common
<ikillcypher> wget: missing URL
<ikillcypher> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<Skizu> blazemore the only mention of mysql in phpinfo is MySQL	Zeev Suraski, Zak Greant, Georg Richter, Andrey Hristov
<Skizu> Can't get a version number or anything?
<blazemore> Skizu: OK now I'm really confused
<Pici> ikillcypher: thats not the command that ActionParsnip told you to use.
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: could use web browser to pull it down. Maybe the site doesnt like wget
<blazemore> Skizu: Can you run "mysql" on the commandline?
<ikillcypher> how :(
<hero> guys,has anybody used neroAacEnc yet on ubuntu?
<ikillcypher> im not good with bash commands
<blazemore> !anyone | hero
<ubottu> hero: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blazemore> ikillcypher: "use the web browser"
<Pici> ikillcypher: I'm sorry to say, but this isn't a 'bash commands' problem, its a following directions problem :(
<ikillcypher> what you mean use web browser
<blazemore> ikillcypher: To save the file
<blazemore> ikillcypher: All wget does is save a file
<Skizu> blazemore any function I can use to test?
<ikillcypher> is there not command to download and replace ?
<blazemore> ikillcypher: "man wget"
<Pici> ikillcypher: wget -O output_file http://url
<Skizu> blazemore appears to work?
<ikillcypher> so man wget ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common$ wget -O https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common
<ikillcypher> wget: missing URL
<ikillcypher> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<ikillcypher> wtf
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Read the command you typed in
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Understand what you are asking it to do
<blazemore> ikillcypher: wget -O filename http://url
<ikillcypher> missing url ?
<blazemore> ikillcypher: that will download http://url to a file called "filename"
<blazemore> you're asking wget to download *something* to a file called "https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common" but you haven't told it what to download
<ikillcypher> download everything
<blazemore> ikillcypher: The answer you're looking for btw is
<ikillcypher> and replace with mine
<blazemore> wget -O android_device_sony_fusion3-common https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common
<ikillcypher> that will download everything and replace with mine ?
<ikillcypher> does that means i have to be at dir to do that
<blazemore> it will download https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common to a file called android_device_sony_fusion3-common in whatever directory you're in when you run it
<Pici> fyi: "https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common" is an html page, its likely not what you want.
<ikillcypher> do I need to croot ?
<ikillcypher> I want to download everything inside there?
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Why don't you back Riiiiight up and start with what you're *actually* trying to achieve
<Skizu> How the freak do I find out what version mysql things it's running as I can't get mysql to do anything just keeps giving me ->
<Pici> ikillcypher: you need to either clone it with git or download the zip file that they provide on that webpage.
<blazemore> ikillcypher: You want the contents of that git repository?
<ikillcypher> of cause o.o
<blazemore> ikillcypher: There's a button on that site that says "download zip" on the right
<Pici> Skizu: mysql -V
<Skizu> And any idea why PHP is thinking there's no mysql there? :D
<Pici> Skizu: do you have the php mysql module installed?
<MonkeyDust> Skizu  it's 5.5 in 13.04
<blazemore> use your mouse to move the arrow-shaped cursor on your screen until the pointed part is over the button saying "Download ZIP". using your index finger, press the left mouse button. Left is this direction <--
<blazemore> ikillcypher: ^
<Skizu> Pici how do I know if a module is installed?
<abradley> Is there a way to make me root all of the time? I keep running into issues where I have to figure out how to get around the security precautions. I'm running a sandbox machine in a vm so messing something up isn't an issue. Rollback takes 10 seconds.
<MonkeyDust> !noroot | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<holstein> abradley: sudo is how you 'get around'
<gordonjcp> abradley: "sudo -i" but it's not a good idea
<blazemore> abradley: if you're sure, it's "sudo -s", but please read this ^
<gordonjcp> abradley: what exactly are you trying to do?
<blazemore> abradley: But running as root is generally A Bad Thing
<gordonjcp> root is obsolete
<gordonjcp> sudo has been around for 20 years
<gordonjcp> don't use root
<abradley> I'm working in a 12.04 vm with a sandbox webserver. I'm having the dickens of a time extracting to /var/www/
<Skizu> How do I install a mysql module for php ._.?
<hero> guys who has run neroAacEnc on ubuntu? I have run it with no problem on centos, but when I try to run it on ubuntu i get this error: "-bash: ./neroAacEnc: No such file or directory"
<abradley>  * vm = virtual machine
<Pici> Skizu: see if apt-cache policy php5-mysql   says its installed
<gordonjcp> abradley: then set your permissions up correctly
<gordonjcp> abradley: and you shouldn't be manually extracting stuff to /var/www anyway in a sane setup
<abradley> gordonjcp, I'm definitely a newbie.
<holstein> i used to just extract, and sudo mv what i wanted there
<gordonjcp> abradley: okay, are you familiar with how Unix permissions work?
<abradley> I'm trying out some different open source helpdesk systems for my company. How should I extract?
<Skizu> Pici appears so http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981475/
<MonkeyDust> abradley  a newbie shouldnt be root
<gordonjcp> abradley: what holstein says; extract in your homedir and sudo mv
<abradley> gordonjcp, thanks
<gordonjcp> abradley: or, add yourself to www-data and ensure it's group-writeable
<Pici> Skizu: Thats via some PPA. We have no way of confirming that it provides exactly what you need for your version of PHP.
<Skizu> blazemore told me to xD
<Skizu> Jeez so damn lost
<Luzbelito> .... still no solution for my dead-unity
<ikillcypher> you guys made my life so hard
<ikillcypher> >:(
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Don't even go there, please
<hero> no one can help me?
<blazemore> hero: Does the "neroAacEnc" file exist in the directory you're currently in?
<Skizu> We're all in the same boat, learning sucks but we gotta do it lol
<hero> yea
<blazemore> Skizu: Would you like instructions to purge that PPA and revert to the default Ubuntu package versions?
<hero> file both available and executable with chmod +x
<Skizu> Does default have php5.5 ?
<blazemore> Skizu: No
<Skizu> 5.4?
<blazemore> hero: Can you please post the output of running the command "ls" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> I think it's 5.3
<Pici> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Luzbelito> this is the situation: I use ubuntu 13.04. Yesterday after boot a log appeared: no system tray found on the system.  exiting. and there I am without dash or upper panel
<hero> no pastebin needed,there is only 1 file in this directory.. :P
<hero> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 910988 Feb 18  2010 neroAacEnc
<Luzbelito> Tried a lot of solutions, and nothing
<Skizu> I need 5.4+, worth reverting and then trying again from the begining?
<Skizu> Need 5.4 for my traits :(
<reprap> reprap
<Pici> reprap: /join #reprap
<Luzbelito> at least could login with enlightenemt enviroment, but I really want to repair Unity...
<NedFlanders> 馞鮂 腶 斪昮朐 薠薞薘 樆樦潏, 綒 蝯蝺 烢烒珛 肒芅邥 蔏蔍蓪 圛嬖嬨 覛谼貆 嵧 鑴鱱, 韎 薢蟌 滈溔滆 僤凘墈 焟硱筎 碡碙 橀 螷蟞覮 郙鬯偟, 廞 賕踃 醆鋍鞎 縓罃蔾 葎萻萶 瀿犨皫 鏀顝饇 濼濷 æ®  棰椻楒 鐩闤鞿 謕豲 æ½£, 鞂駇僾 灡蠵讔 慔 幎愶 噮噦噞 埱娵徖 軿鉯頏 蝺 衋醾  虈觿 壾 逯郹酟 疿疶砳 湹渵焲, 綧 暩樆 蠝襭譸 臡è
<NedFlanders> 馞鮂 腶 斪昮朐 薠薞薘 樆樦潏, 綒 蝯蝺 烢烒珛 肒芅邥 蔏蔍蓪 圛嬖嬨 覛谼貆 嵧 鑴鱱, 韎 薢蟌 滈溔滆 僤凘墈 焟硱筎 碡碙 橀 螷蟞覮 郙鬯偟, 廞 賕踃 醆鋍鞎 縓罃蔾 葎萻萶 瀿犨皫 鏀顝饇 濼濷 æ®  棰椻楒 鐩闤鞿 謕豲 æ½£, 鞂駇僾 灡蠵讔 慔 幎愶 噮噦噞 埱娵徖 軿鉯頏 蝺 衋醾  虈觿 壾 逯郹酟 疿疶砳 湹渵焲, 綧 暩樆 蠝襭譸 臡è
<FloodBot1> NedFlanders: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> hero: chown hero: neroAacEnc
<blazemore> hero: assuming "hero" is your username
<Skizu> Bot took no time there
<blazemore> hero: or you can do "sudo ./neroAacEnc"
<blazemore> Skizu: Bot doesn't mess around
<hero> blaze,i'm root... :P
<Skizu> blazemore: true that, so any ideas on my issue and how to resolve my odd errors
<blazemore> hero: output of "file neroAacEnc"
<blazemore> Skizu: What Ubuntu version are you on?
<peteo> booting 12.04.2 desktop i386  from a USB and I get to the Ubuntu loading screen and ti just stops loading and I have no I dea what to do.
<hero> file neroAacEnc
<hero> "eroAacEnc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped"
<hero> "NeroAacEnc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped"
<blazemore> hero: Are you on a 64-bit system?
<hero> yup
<hero> i guess
<blazemore> output of "uname -a"?
<hero> "Linux lvps91-250-114-216.dedicated.hosteurope.de 2.6.18-028stab101.1 #1 SMP Sun Jun 24 19:50:48 MSD 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<hero> should be 64
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<blazemore> then it will work
<hero> woot!thanks... :)
<hero> solved problem.. :)
<blazemore> np hero
<Skizu> blazemore: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blazemore> Skizu: output of "cat /etc/issue" ?
<foofoobar> Hi. I have a strange "bug". I'm run "arecord" from my source code to record something. This works without any problem. However, if I execute "mplayer mysound.mp3" before the execution of arecord, then arecord only records silence
<foofoobar> How can this be?
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know where gpg store keys?
<Skizu> blazemore: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<foofoobar> I guess because there is such a little delay between playing a sound and start recording there is some "overlap" or something which confused my sound driver?
<blazemore> Skizu: wget https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/4032648/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.8%2Bbzr57%2Bedgers1_all.deb
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo dpkg -i ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr57+edgers1_all.deb
<Skizu> How to paste into  ubunutu
<blazemore> Ctrl Shift V
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<somsip> Skizu: take care with that - it will now give you php5.5 which will also force an upgrade to apache2.4
<blazemore> somsip: Read
<blazemore> ppa-purge
<somsip> blazemore: so it is...
<eduhat> I just got a VPS with gnome preinstalled allocated to me. Why is it not allowing me to update anything? Seems stuck on connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> somsip: :3
<eduhat> I can ping the domain though
<daftykins> eduhat: DNS resolution ok?
<blazemore> eduhat: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal?
<abradley> does anyone have experience with and recommend a self-hosted helpdesk ticket system?
<blazemore> eduhat: There's not a proxy you're supposed to connect through?
<blazemore> !ot | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abradley> I'm sorry
<eduhat> blazemore: I have root access.
<eduhat> daftykins: yea. I can ping archive.ubuntu.com just fine
<Skizu> blazemore: Errors were encountered while processing: ppa-purger_0.2.8+bzr57+edgers1_all.deb
<daftykins> eduhat: wouldn't hurt to back up that config and try some more specific local ones *shrug*
<blazemore> Skizu: pastebin the full error please
<eduhat> daftykins: ok
<freze> hi all, is it safe to upgrade the kernel on ubuntu LTS? Will system stability be compromised
<blazemore> freze: It's safe to upgrade to the latest kernel which is in the repositories
<eduhat> daftykins: it seems to hang for like 2 minutes and then begins to work.
<ActionParsnip> freze: you can get the 3.5 kernel from backports repo
<Skizu> Wait blazemore I think it worked, what was "it"
<daftykins> eduhat: most VPS' setups have a locally based repo that doesn't incur traffic penalties
<ZAIII> hi, I try to install mono in ubuntu server 11.4, but don't have possibility to download packages when I do "sudo apt-get update"
<eduhat> daftykins: makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> ZAIII: Natty is no longer supported
<ZAIII> perhaps exist the possibility to download manually some packages of mono
<eduhat> daftykins: sucks I have to wait though!
<daftykins> eduhat: wait?
<daftykins> oh for the delay
<ZAIII> and what can I do? I'm need mono...
<blazemore> Skizu: "it" was using a third-party tool called "ppa-purge" to remove everything from that PPA I gave you earlier
<ActionParsnip> ZAIII: your release is dead. I recommend a clean install of Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<blazemore> Skizu: There's clearly some weirdness going on with your system, and throwing a PPA into the mix won't help
<eduhat> daftykins: it has gnome pre installed. what would you use to access the XServer
<Skizu> php still things there's no mysql
<ZAIII> yes but I rented a VPS with ubuntu 11.4
<ZAIII> :((
<ActionParsnip> ZAIII: its not supported
<blazemore> Well that was silly of you ZAIII
<daftykins> daftykins: i wouldn't really use a VPS graphically, but you could enable built-in remote desktop support which would permit a VNC client to connect in i guess
<Skizu> blazemore still thinks it's php 5.5.1-....
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<blazemore> Skizu: then this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981561/
<ActionParsnip> ZAIII: its like renting a VPS running Windows 2000 and wondering where updates and support is
<ZAIII> ok :((
<ZAIII> wow
<ZAIII> :D
<Skizu> blazemore I gotta type that all out haha dang
<ZAIII> I'm impressed
<blazemore> Skizu: tab-completion is your friend :P
<eduhat> daftykins: its wierd. I set this VPS up because the connection is much faster. So I need to use this to download a 1.1GB file off the HP website (uses a javascript link). Then i'm going to scp it to my server
<ActionParsnip> ZAIII: I'd contact them and ask why they are selling dead releases
<daftykins> eduhat: HP? D:
<eduhat> daftykins: tell me about it :(
<eduhat> daftykins: i have to install this huge management app.
<Prufrock> Why am I not able to set a song stored on my external SD card as a ringtone? :\
<ikonia> eduhat: this isn't the pro-lient service package is it ?
<eduhat> daftykins: its going to monitor all the hardware and notify me of any failures in the raid controller and such
<ikonia> Prufrock: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<blazemore> !offtopic | Prufrock what on earth made you think this was the right place to ask
<ubottu> Prufrock what on earth made you think this was the right place to ask: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eduhat> ikonia: yes. HP Systems Insight Manager
<daftykins> eduhat: ah ok, i've done that with 3ware/LSI controllers. 3DM2.
<n-iCe> where is the ubuntu ccache path?
<Prufrock> ikonia, Opps! Wrong channel. Sorry. By mistake.
<daftykins> n-iCe: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ikonia> eduhat: insit is ok - but be careful of the kernel modules they put in, use the local kernel ones, not the psp supplied ones
<blazemore> n-iCe: Different applications have different caches
<MonkeyDust> n-iCe  in ~/.cache
<Skizu> blazemode http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981571/
<blazemore> Skizu: you know you can just type bl[TAB]
<eduhat> ikonia: is there any better software then using HP's. I'd almost prefer some cli tool along with grep
<blazemore> Skizu: It's a good thing I have hilights for common typos of my nick :)
 * Skizu has learnt to use IRC a little more
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> eduhat: most of HP's are cli-tools, with a daemon for a web interface, they are very very good, just be careful of the kernel modules, as HP don't maintain them quick enough for releases/updates, so use the ones shipped with your kernel
<Skizu> blazemore: E: Command line option 'i' [from -install] is not known
<eduhat> ikonia: ok. thanks for the "insight" lol :)
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> eduhat: have you actually researched this before installing it ?
<ikonia> eduhat: you're aware of what it changes and how ?
<freze> Ok well  uname -r: 2.6.32-042stab078.28   and  uname -v: #1 SMP Mon Jul 8 10:17:22 MSK 2013
<freze> How would I go about upgrading? BTW it is a vps running under openvz virutalization
<eduhat> ikonia: yes a little. seems very involved.
<ikonia> eduhat: I very strongly suggest you look at what each package does BEFORE installing them
<Skizu> blazemore: my bad 0 upgraded, 0 installed 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<eduhat> ikonia: im installing it on a test system before anything
<blz> Hello.  How can I play VP70 video files (in a .avi container) on ubuntu 13.04?
<blazemore> Skizu: What exact command did you run to get this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981571/
<Skizu> blazemore: WE ARE THERE!
<blz> I get sound but no video
<blazemore> blz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> freze: you're going to want to look at your VPS provider's documentation
<Skizu> blazemore: that was the paste you gave me which caused that error
<blz> blazemore, already installed
<Skizu> blazemore: But I'm 5.5 and mysql is there
<blazemore> OK on your server press Up until you get to that long command again
<blazemore> This time change it so instead of "install --reinstall" it says "remove"
<Skizu> And then
<blazemore> So you will be uninstalling all those packages
<blazemore> And then do the first one again to install them
<blz> Hello.  How can I play VP70 video files (in a .avi container) on ubuntu 13.04?  I get sound but no video and `ubuntu-restricted-extras` is already installed.
<Skizu> Taking a while to remove them
<ActionParsnip> blz: install vlc, gnome-mplayer and w32codecs (from medibuntu) (I assume 32bit OS)
<Skizu> blazemore: should it take like 1minute+ ?
<blazemore> Skizu: It's going to take a little while
<blz> ActionParsnip, 64-bit os, but will-do
<ActionParsnip> blz: then w64codecs
<eduhat> ikonia: would you even suggest using this HPSIM stuff?
<Skizu> blazemore: So what we're doing now is uninstalling so we can find out?
<Skizu> blazemore: would it have been a good idea to stop the services first?
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install w`lscpu | grep "\-bit" | awk '{print $NF}' | cut -d "-" -f 1`codecs
<blazemore> Skizu: It can't uninstall them without stopping them
<blazemore> Someone correct me if I'm wrong
<blazemore> Skizu: It certainly couldn't hurt to reboot in between if you want to be sure :)
<Skizu> So it'll stop them itself?
<robin_debspace> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 Server on a HP ProLiant server. However I am completely blind and attempting to install using a Braille display, not a screen.
<blazemore> Skizu: yes
<Skizu> CTRL C to cancel right?
<robin_debspace> Basically, I would need to boot from CD, get to the boot prompt and launch brltty from there which would activate Braille support. But how do I get to the boot command line?
<blz> ActionParsnip, installed w64codecs and I'm still getting the same issue
<hayer> robin_debspace lol hahhaa
<blazemore> yes but wait, why are you cancelling Skizu
<blz> ActionParsnip, VLC fails saying that it can't play vp70 (and that there's nothing I can do about it)
<hayer> robin_debspace: wait, are you serious?
<freze> daftykins: why's that? I'm thinking of upgrading to  linux-image-3.8.0-27-generic -  Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<blz> ActionParsnip, and mplayer searches for the codec and then gives up, playing audio only
<Skizu> Well it's still hanging on the remove?
<blazemore> Skizu: hanging on what?
<daftykins> freze: sure you don't have to stick to openvz specific kernels?
<Skizu> blazemore: sudo apt-get remove ....
<robin_debspace> hayer: Of course I am, why would I be asking such a question if I wasn't?...
<blazemore> Skizu: Yeah but what's the bottom-most line on the screen right now?
<Skizu> _
<Skizu> blazemore: just a _
<blazemore> Skizu: Is there anything else at all on the screen?
<Skizu> The command above it
<blazemore> erm... weird. Yeah try cancelling and running it again
<blazemore> I think your server is possibly posessed, Skizu you might need a priest not a sysadmin
<robin_debspace> I need to either get to the boot prompt command line to invoke brltty, or have a way of installing remotely, e.g. using SSH if possible
 * hayer laughs
<ffio> is it possible to install xfce without ubuntu branding ?
<danlee> does anyone know how to restart the sound server of 12.04? The sound server gets problem after playing minecraft
<icelite> hi all
<freze> daftykins: Hmmm not sure if that is important/relevant. Probably more important is to ensure that the kernel is for virtual machines and that it has SMP
<blazemore> I'm not sure how to do that robin_debspace but I know you can pre-prepare an image for automatic installation
<daftykins> freze: fair enough ;) just checking
<Skizu> blazemore: Sorted it removed it all now
<Skizu> blazemore: What next boss
<blazemore> What you just did, but with "install" instead of "remove" :)
<blazemore> wait
<blazemore> run sudo apt-get update first
<freze> daftykins: but to be honest I'm not sure
<daftykins> freze: read up the docs then :)
<gezhy> just a test
<robin_debspace> blazemore: Thanks for the info. There's some documentation on how to enable brltty in the installer, but unfortunately that documentation is completely stolen from the docs of the Debian installer and doesn't apply to Ubuntu.
<freze> daftykins: the kernel docs in the ubuntu doc center isn't that helpful
<Skizu> blazemore: paste.ubuntu.com/5981625
<daftykins> freze: ubuntu doc center != your VPS providers' docs
<sipior> robin_debspace: i'm afraid i don't know much about your terminal arrangement, but you can typically get to the boot option line by pressing F6 and then Esc.
<shankhs> I am having the same problem as this guy posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254383/while-using-internet-on-ubuntu-all-other-computers-get-bad-internet-connection but "sudo iw reg set US" is not working. Any help?
<robin_debspace> sipior: Thanks a lot, gonna try that out now!
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get install -y apache2-bin
<MonkeyDust> shankhs  "iw", so it's a wifi issu?
<blazemore> and if it fails, "sudo apt-get install -y apache2-bin | pastebinit"
<shankhs> MonkeyDust: yes
<Skizu> blazemore: appears to have worked
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | shankhs wifi is local, it's not internet
<ubottu> shankhs wifi is local, it's not internet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> shankhs: what wifi chip are you using?
<blazemore> Skizu: Take a look here too http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<Skizu> blazemore: Ok thanks, what do I do now?
<shankhs> ActionParsnip: How can i get the wifi card ? Any command?
<blazemore> Skizu: Well, now you should have a lamp stack installed
<hayer> read that as: How can I get a wifi card? Any command?   !grantme WIFICARDZ
<blazemore> Skizu: I'm not a web developer so I don't know really how you'd go about checking your environment is what you want
<Skizu> Erm I've no program called php currently installed
<Skizu> :D
<Skizu> blazemore: No no, just appears I've not got php installed at all
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<shankhs> ActionParsnip: I got it its Bus 002 Device 007: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<Skizu> aptitude failed (100)
<Skizu> blazemore: ^
<robin_debspace> sipior: No luck with that unfortunately… But thanks a lot for suggesting!
<blazemore> Skizu: wget http://rory.sh/files/fixpackage; sh fixpackage
<daftykins> shankhs: that's bluetooth only
<sipior> robin_debspace: sorry it didn't work out. how did it fail, exactly?
<Skizu> blazemore: should I do sudo apt-get lamp-server^
<blazemore> No do what I just said first
<sipior> robin_debspace: didn't get to the option line, or?
<ActionParsnip> shankhs: run:  sudo lshw -C network    it will tell you the chip
<ActionParsnip> shankhs: Dell dont make wifi chips. Its pobably a cheap Broadcom but you should check
<Skizu> blazemore: I did I got... tasksel: aptiture failed (100)
<blazemore> Skizu: wget http://rory.sh/files/fixpackage; sh fixpackage
<Skizu> s/aptiture/aptitude/
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: looks familiar :)
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: Your dropbox link is way too hard to remember
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: haha I search for:  actionparsnip wget fixpackage and the URL is given
<robin_debspace> sipior: Can't really tell… I booted from the disc, hit f6, then esc on the connected keyboard, then typed install brltty=,,de (the command to launch the Braille display), then hit enter but nothing happened… Like I said I can't get any kind of output unless I get that Braille display to work :-(
<shankhs>  ActionParsnip Thanks, its BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller and yes its from Broadcom. The whole output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981658/
<robin_debspace> sipior: I also have a serial console attached but no output on that either :-(
<ActionParsnip> shankhs: then have a look online to see if that broadcom chip is know to cause issues.
<Skizu> blazemore: Did that, same message
<blazemore> ...no
<sipior> robin_debspace: hmm. i'll have to think a bit about that. bit embarrassing that this is still a problem in 2013...
<shankhs> ActionParsnip: ok
<blazemore> Skizu: No way that script gave you anything to do with "aptitude"
<Skizu> That script worked fine
<blazemore> Oh
<Skizu> Assumed I needed to rerun the other one after
<blazemore> You definitely did the PPA purge thing? Can you please do "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebin"
<phillyj> anyone help me figure out how pick an htpc media center distro?  no live tv, just movies music slideshow mainly
<blazemore> phillyj: xbmc
<robin_debspace> sipior: Well yeah, that's true very unfortunately! That would be extremely easy to implement… All major open Linux distros have brltty, and even automatic Braille display recognition these days, except for Ubuntu...
<Skizu> jigglebone: ???
<jigglebone> oh... lol some shennanigens from another channel
<n-iCe> how do I install sun-java6-jdk
<phillyj> blazemore: hmm, should i try the xmbcbuntu or openelec?
<bekks> !java| n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jigglebone> !xbmc | phillyj You can install xbmc directly on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jigglebone: no need for sudo there dude, every user has read access to the files in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<robin_debspace> sipior: Honestly I'd go for Debian, but the problem is that I need to install HP-specific software on the system… And that's only compatible with Ubuntu, SuSe or Redhat :-(
<Skizu> Sooo I'm totally lamp less atm :D can someone help me get lamp installed and php 5.5
<sipior> robin_debspace: compatible with ubuntu, but not debian? might be worth a look to see if it can be made to work.
<Skizu> blazemore: I'm never worse of then when we started haha
<R0SSI> I want to  download a series of file that their name changes by numbers:
<R0SSI> http://Link1/1.srt
<R0SSI> http://Link2/2.srt
<R0SSI> ...
<R0SSI> http://Link35/35.srt
<FloodBot1> R0SSI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R0SSI> How to download them by one command?
<R0SSI> I tried this one:
<MonkeyDust> Skizu  explore the tasksel command (task select)
<sipior> robin_debspace: another sort of roundabout option: perhaps install debian as a Xen dom0, and the ubuntu as a guest?
<Skizu> MoneyDust I did but
<blazemore> R0SSI: for i in $(seq 1 35); do wget http://Link$i/$i.srt; done
<Skizu> MonkeyDust: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<blz> ActionParsnip,  I'm still having the same problem as before.  VLC fails saying that it can't play vp70 (and that there's nothing I can do about it) and mplayer searches for the codec before giving up and just playing back the sound.  Any suggestions?
<xangua> hi there, i created a new firefox profile and i can no longer open magnet files; i already tried https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/MagnetLinks with no results using transmision 2.77 and firefox 23
<Skizu> I fucking hate ubuntu lol I'm even worse off than I was 5hours ago now
<daftykins> xangua: you probably need to specify an action based on the content type
<daftykins> Skizu: language, please
<ActionParsnip> R0SSI:  for ((i=1;i<=35;i++)); do wget http://Link2/$i.srt; done
<robin_debspace> sipior: Well… I can get the HP server admin tools to work under Debian, but the issue seems to be that Ubuntu includes certain drivers, such as for fan controlling, which are not in Debian. Think that's because there's some kind of certification agreement between HP and Canonical, not sure though...
<MonkeyDust> xangua  also: firefox 23 is beyond what's in the repos
<xangua> MonkeyDust: firefox 23 is in ubuntu repositories
<blazemore> blz: What is the output of      mplayer -vc help | grep -i 'vp7'
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee, are you there?
<R0SSI> ActionParsnip: blazemore: thank you
<wilee-nilee> m4yh3m, yes
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee, i sucessfully installed ubuntu :P without breaking my HDD xD
<themanwithnoface> is there any way to overhaul this damn ubuntu theme? is there such a thing as ubuntu with out unity? or would that be Mint?
<blz> blazemore, huh... odly enough mplayer doesn't seem to be a valid command
<sipior> robin_debspace: fair enough. well, best of luck to you. you might consider submitting this as a bug report to the canonical folks as well. unbelievable that this option wouldn't be well-supported under ubuntu nowadays.
<blazemore> blz: See, that might be your problem right there
<wilee-nilee> m4yh3m, Groovy man. ;)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<blz> blazemore, it's strange because mplayer seems to start when I try to open a video file through nautilus
<Skizu> Sooo I'm totally lamp less atm :D can someone help me get lamp installed and php 5.5
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee,  yeah boss, i think i partitioned my hdd without initializing it :S shame on me
<robin_debspace> sipior: Many thanks, also for your help! Greatly appreciated :-)
<blazemore> !info php raring
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in raring
<blazemore> !info php5-cli raring
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 (raring), package size 2612 kB, installed size 8116 kB
<blz> blazemore, but install I shall =)
<wilee-nilee> m4yh3m, No partition table?
<sipior> robin_debspace: no trouble. sorry it wasn't much use.
<blazemore> blz: If you use Ubuntu 13.04 you can have Php 5.4 from the repos
<R0SSI> 1. for i in $(seq 1 35); do wget http://Link$i/$i.srt; done
<R0SSI> 2. for ((i=1;i<=35;i++)); do wget http://Link$i/$i.srt; done
<R0SSI> 1 & 2 are the same?
<themanwithnoface> like can i swap in Unity for something else?
<Pici> !notunity | themanwithnoface
<ubottu> themanwithnoface: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<blz> blazemore, I think you have me confused with the other guy =)
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, Another desktop?
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee,  you remember my issue.. my hard drive was freezen my computer at bios?
<robin_debspace> sipior: No problem at all! At least we tried :-)
<blazemore> Skizu: If you use Ubuntu 13.04 you can have Php 5.4 from the repos
<wilee-nilee> m4yh3m, Yeah.
<blz> blazemore, ok so I installed mplayer and the output of mplayer -vc help | grep -i 'vp7' is:  vp7         vfwex     working   On2 VP7 Personal Codec  [vp7vfw.dll]
<blazemore> (sorry blz )
<phillyj> anyone comment on whether i should choose xmbcbuntu or open elec for a P4 machine with Radeon 5450
<sakang> blz: it's gnome-mplayer
<blz> sakang, what is?
<sakang> mplayer is the backend
<blz> I see
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee, well that time.. i deleted all the  partitions, and the created the new one without initializing the partition table
<m4yh3m> that's why it got broken
<anildigital> anybody using cinnamon on ubuntu?
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: ?  like another distro?  what theme does mint use?  like...  Ubuntu:unity  as mint: ???
<m4yh3m> mint uses Cinnamon, Mate, Kde, Fxce
<xangua> phillyj: as far a i know neither are ubuntu or official derivates
<anildigital> is it worth trying cinnamon on ubuntu? instead of Unity?
<blz> blazemore, alright so I'm *still* getting the same issue with gnome-mplayer =/
<blazemore> blz: Are you sure you have win64codecs installed?
<blz> blazemore, yes
<bekks> anildigital: That depends on yourself, we cant decide it for you.
<anildigital> m4sker, unit vs cinnamon on ubuntu
<xangua> anildigital: sounds like a question only you can answer
<phillyj> xangua: u know if theres a channel for htpc distro discussions?
<anildigital> bekks, ah
<anildigital> recommendation?
<blazemore> blz: worry, w64codecs
<blz> blazemore, the package is w64codecs, correct?  I do have that installed
<m4yh3m> anildigital, i just formatted mint :P Cinnamon looks fine.. is a nice DE
<blz> blazemore, yeah it's installed
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, You can run whatever pleases you, but detail it to us what you want.
<bekks> anildigital: Use KDE or Unity :)
<blazemore> OK I don't know then, perhaps there isn't a decoder for it
<m4yh3m> but i like ubuntu, mostly because the Compiz fusion
<blz> blazemore, is there maybe a way to convert the files in question?
<blazemore> blz: Not without the codec
<blazemore> blz: If your PC could convert it, it could play it anyway
<blz> blazemore, i figured as much =/
<MonkeyDust> blz  didnt follow, what do you want to convert? try WinFF (GUI) or pacpl (CLI)
<blazemore> blz: He has vp7 avi, there's no codec in existance
<blz> MonkeyDust, vp70
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: i'm using raring currently and don't like the theme, i'd like a simpler one and am installing the Gnome-shell stuff at the moment.  do you use unity?
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, If you want mint this is the wrong channel, however the cinnamon desktop is in the ubuntu repos for 13.04
<blz> MonkeyDust, actually, I'd like to *play* vp70 =)
<steven__> Hello, I'm having some troubles in booting ubuntu 13.04 (64bit) after installing on a UEFI machine
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, On occasion I use unity, primarily the shell, you can install cinnamon in raring as well.
<blazemore> troubles steven__ ? Dragons?
<m4yh3m> wilee-nilee, see you later boss.. i gonna continue with the installation.
<wilee-nilee> m4yh3m, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<steven__> I booted using uefi, created one swap partition and one partition for "/", I did not create an efi partition as there already was an ESP partition from Windows 8. I installed GRUB on /dev/sdb (the hdd device). Now the notebook boots directly into windows, there is no grub menu
<blazemore> steven__: Make sure your BIOS is set to boot from the hard drive you installed Grub onto
<wilee-nilee> steven__, Have you seen the uefi wiki, and a thread at the ubuntu forums on installing?
<steven__> blazemore, it is
<steven__> wilee-nilee, I have seen the wiki, and it seems all right. I haven't seen any thread
<geri_> hi what is causing this error? http://codepaste.net/f35rqs
<wilee-nilee> steven__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 some more info http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<blazemore> geri_: What did you do to cause that error?
<ThothCastel> I have this permission for a script   -rw-r--r--
<wilee-nilee> geri_, If you want help give some details
<ThothCastel> how can I give -rwxr-xr-x   to it?
<blazemore> ThothCastel: chmod +x scriptname
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: you will need to mark it executable
<ThothCastel> ok thanks guys
<steven__> wilee-nilee, ok I'm reading that.. anyway on my laptop secureboot cannot be disabled.. -_-"
<geri_> blazemore: i run ./configure to install netsniff-ng
<blazemore> geri_: That error is from missing dependencies
<blazemore> geri_: netsniff-ng is in the repository, you don't need to compile it
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  when you say shell... you mean Gnome? so i see that unity, gnome and cinnamon are the 3 popular interface/theme, specifically I want something low usage and less flashy, no blurrs fades or transparency but still functional and convenient.
<blazemore> geri_: Just do "sudo apt-get install netsniff-ng"
<wilee-nilee> steven__, Cool, hardly anyone here really knows uefi, many are willing to guess, be aware of that, and that thread author is who you really want help from
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: which of those 3 is up my ally?  thanks for the help by the way
<geri_> blazemore: http://codepaste.net/5nuf7k
<geri_> all the output
<blazemore> geri_: Why are you compiling it?
<geri_> does it also include all those sub packets?
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, If you want the lightest, although needing more configs set lubuntu os nice xubuntu many like as well.
<blazemore> sub packets?
<wilee-nilee> is*
<geri_> like trafgen
<blazemore> yes
<geri_> blazemore: like netsniff-ng flowtop astraceroute mausezahn
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, I suspect xubuntu is probably what your looking for.
<blazemore> geri_: If you have source repositories you can do "sudo apt-get build-dep netsniff-ng"
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  aren't those different distros?  meaning i'd to install them over my current ubuntu partition or make a new partition?  or are xubuntu and lubuntu and that stuff like cinnamon?
<blazemore> geri_: That will install the dependencies required to compile it, since you seem to want to compile it so much
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: i'd have*
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, Nope all desktops on top of the ubuntu base
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  :O
<artcurmudgeon> I am trying to find out if there is another way to redirect 80 and 443 traffic through a proxy, /etc/environment did not work, and iptables isnt working either. when I watch proxy traffic it is still trying to access directly to the ip address:443
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, What you will see though is some have others apps so you will see them in the other desktops to some extent.
<ikonia> artcurmudgeon: iptables, squid or modproxy in apache are the ways to do it
<artcurmudgeon> ikonia: this is a server inside a network that is accessing the outside through a proxy
<geri_> blazemore: ok
<geri_> sounds good
<ikonia> artcurmudgeon: so ?
<Guest99459> hey, I want to connect my 4G airtel modem, its detecting, but no internet access
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, So if you start adding multiple desktops to find what you want, you want to be aware that if you want to remove one they are meta packages this site in the playing around section has those meta lists, just be sure you are using the one from your release. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<artcurmudgeon> ikonia: sorry, have been racking my brain and researching the web and am at my wits end
<ActionParsnip> Guest99459: does the interface have an IP address?
<Guest99459> ubuntu12.04
<ikonia> artcurmudgeon I've just given you 3 answers
<ActionParsnip> Guest99459: can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the link?
<artcurmudgeon> ikonia: I appreciate it
<Guest99459> not able to
<Guest99459> package expires
<ActionParsnip> Guest99459: if you run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Guest99459> the modem shows up
<Guest99459> it connects
<Guest99459> but no internet access
<ActionParsnip> Guest99459: yes, use the ID to find guides
<Guest99459> okay, thanks :)
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  alright, interesting... thanks.
<geri_> blazemore: how can i generate a packet which is stored in a pcapng file?
<blazemore> geri_: I don't know
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Hi guys
<enseven> Hi all! Did anyone of you get IPoverFibreChannel to work? I have got two QLE2462 cards, that I'd like to use for this purpose.
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Could someone please help me in changing the Lock Screen Display to look exactly like the Log out Screen Display
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> It would definitely look neat
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Could someone please help me in changing the Lock Screen Display to look exactly like the Log out Screen Display. It would definitely look neat.
<daftykins> the channel is more for support than general fiddling around
<ikonia> XxXKINGMAKXxX: why, trying to trick someone ?
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Nope, I have my own setup, just liked the Login Screen better than Lock Screen
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Also I tried searching the Web for this, but to no avail
<jimi_> When I press F5 in browsers, it doesn't refresh, it opens a new page. If I press F2, it adjusts the brightness. I thought I had to press the FN key for that functionality?
<TJ-> XxXKINGMAKXxX: The log-in screen is provided by the lightdm greeter, the lock by Unity (I think)
<TJ-> jimi_: Sounds as if the key-presses are being intercepted by the desktop environment
<jimi_> TJ-, Can I turn that off?
<TJ-> jimi_: It sounds more like the browser doesn't have input focus when you press those buttons... does it?
<TJ-> jimi_: You'll have to tell us which release of Ubuntu and which browser(s) version(s) show the issue
<edinny> how do I statically define /etc/resolve.conf so DHCP does not set it (12.04))?
<jimi_> TJ-, all browsers, Ubuntu 13
<TJ-> jimi_: I can't reproduce that on 13.04 with Firefox. Have you installed any tweaks or eye-candy that might take over those hot-keys?
<daftykins> edinny: you specify your static config in /etc/network/interfaces - nameservers included
<XxXKINGMAKXxX> Thank you TJ, will have a look on that
<jimi_> TJ-, Nope. This is a fresh install with Unity.
<edinny> daftykins: thanks
<King_DuckZ> hello, I'm trying to build my company's project on ubuntu but I get errors about QtMultimedia not being found. I did install qt-mobility but the QtMultimedia folder is in the wrong place and is called QtMultimediaKit
<King_DuckZ> how am I to fix this problem?
<King_DuckZ> the build currently works on sabayon and fedora
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: why not symlink the path to the expected path to test if that solves it?
<TJ-> jimi_: Check if there are any shortcuts for F5 defined; System Settings... > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<wilee-nilee> !find QtMultimedia
<ubottu> Found: libqtmultimediakit1, qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin, qtmultimedia5-dbg, qtmultimedia5-dev, qtmultimedia5-examples
<trism> King_DuckZ: are you using qt5? maybe you want qtmultimedia5-dev
<King_DuckZ> trism: qt4 unfortunately
<jimi_> TJ-, none :(
<HiddenCloud> unrelated
<wilee-nilee> King_DuckZ, Take a look at the bots info, claiming works on other distros has no meaning here. ;)
<King_DuckZ> wilee-nilee: I already installed the packages you mention, in fact I do have /usr/include/QtMultimediaKit, but I'd rather need /usr/include/qt4/QtMultimedia
<wilee-nilee> King_DuckZ, I know nothing about it, by the way.
<may> hello
<TJ-> jimi_: Is it on laptop/notebook? Is it possible some locking key has selected different functions for the F1-F12 keys, and that F5 actually is doing something other than sending the 'F5' key press?
<daftykins> hi
<may> can i ask a question in this room?
<MonkeyDust> may  let's hear it
<TJ-> jimi_: I'd suggest you run xev and see what code the F5 is generating, so we can be sure it is the F5 key-code causing new windows to open. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/Keycodes
<may> i have tried to install ubuntu on ibm x3500 m4, but it have a problem. i cannot install ubuntu on this server, right?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: Are you compiling with "-I/usr/include/QtMultimediaKit -I/usr/include/QtMobility -lQtMultimediaKit"
<simong> Does anyone have a PPA for graphicsmagick 1.3.18 for ubuntu 12.04? The default version (1.3.12) is about 3 years old :(
<Ari-Yang> simong, maybe you should just google for a ppa with that version?
<simong> I'm not finding anything
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: symlinking doesn't fix :/ surprisingly I still get the error
<holstein> may: nothing about ubuntu is preventing you from installing on that machine..
<simong> this is sort of a last-ditch resort before I setup my own
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I use find_pacake(Qt4 REQUIRED [...] QtMultimedia)
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: which is failing on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> may, what ubuntu version? what goes wrong?
<may> holstein: do you know why?
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: perhaps you've got the wrong package on after all
<krypto> Any idea how to enable Huge page support for Mysql, "HugePages_Rsvd:  " is not increasing  even after restart
<may> ubuntu version 12.04
<daftykins> krypto: perhaps a mysql related channel would be more appropriate
<holstein> may: why what?
<MonkeyDust> may  ok, and what goes wrong when you try to install?
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: the content of the directory I have on ubuntu matches what I have on sabayon tho
<trism> King_DuckZ: looks like the qt4 version was dropped in 10.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 so you're likely going to have to modify it to use qtmultimediakit
<Ari-Yang> simong, what ubuntu version are you running on?
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: what error are you getting?
<simong> precise (12.04)
<may> just a moment
<Ari-Yang> simong, if you can't find a ppa then just download it from its official site
<Ari-Yang> also I found 1.3.18 but it's for raring
<King_DuckZ> trism: it looks like a bug to me, FindQt4.cmake clearly mentions QTMULTIMEDIA in the comments at the top and there is no FindQtMultimediaKit.cmake I can use
<simong> yea, I can build it from source fine, it's just a pain to automate it with puppet as it requires a ton of dependencies
<King_DuckZ> trism: am I forced to set the include variables manually on ubuntu platforms? with an ugly if??
<may> when i installed ubuntu completely on the server, after that it cannot boot.
<kenshiro> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04. I have installed Chromium from Software Centre. It works fine, except some webs have no sound. For example, some games, and google translate voices. Youtube works fine. Is there any official fix for this?
<x-s4nd3r> may: use sshd to connect
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: Could not find Qt4 (missing: QT_QTMULTIMEDIA_INCLUDE_DIR QT_QTMULTIMEDIA_LIBRARY) (found version "4.8.1")
<MonkeyDust> may  "on the server", what do you mean? is it ubuntu-server?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: See this post and the following one; they may help: http://qt-project.org/forums/viewreply/33406/
<ActionParsnip> simong: I found 3.16.1
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: in /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1171
<may> ibm x3500 m4
<ActionParsnip> simong: if that is ok
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: ok
<ActionParsnip> !info graphicsmagick precise
<ubottu> graphicsmagick (source: graphicsmagick): collection of image processing tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1.1build1 (precise), package size 1055 kB, installed size 4393 kB
<simong> Cool, yea that would be good
<ActionParsnip> simong: so, the  same as the ppa
<MonkeyDust> may  is it ubuntu server edition you're trying to install? any error messages?
<simong> ActionParsnip: the one in the ppa is 1.3.12 though
<simong> ActionParsnip: for precise
<anomaly> if I have server installed on a laptop (testing purposes) would it enable power management all the same and if so how would I disable it?  it seems, after a while I can not ssh in, but when I open the lid it is fine.
<MonkeyDust> may  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what brings you here
<may> no error message
<ActionParsnip> simong: https://launchpad.net/~pteichman/+archive/graphicsmagick?field.series_filter=precise
<simong> ActionParsnip: Nice!
<ActionParsnip> simong: could contact the maintainer to see if it will be updated
<MonkeyDust> may  no errors... then what happens?
<TJ-> anomaly: I'd suspect that pm_suspend is running
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I was on there myself but that's so platform dependent, it's a hack - there's no such directory on other distros
<simong> ActionParsnip: will do, my google-fu must be seriously lacking today. Thanks again
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: imo, find_package should just work
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: You'd have to check the Debian/Ubuntu package maintainers rationale for why it is the way it is
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: so it comes from upstream?
<R0SSI> I've install some software via pip command as in: sudo pip install transifex-client; I can upgrade them separately, for example: sudo pip install --update youtube-dl -> How can I upgrade all of the software installed by pip?
<ActionParsnip> simong: use duckduckgo and search for:   !ppa packagenameyouwant
<Ari-Yang> simong, thought you wanted 1.3.18.........
<ActionParsnip> simong: does the work for you
<Ari-Yang> I could've linked you to 1.3.16 xD;
<ActionParsnip> Ari-Yang: its as close as I can get
<R0SSI> upgrading all of software installed by pip by one command, is it possible?
<simong> ActionParsnip: it does. Kinda weird as the default launchpad search didn't give me that
<simong> Ari-Yang: well 1.3.18 is still much preferred, but at least it's something
<ActionParsnip> R0SSI: what is 'pip'?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: From what I can see in the archive, firstly, the Ubuntu package is in Universe which means it isn't maintained by Ubuntu developers, 2nd, it is synced from Debian.
<R0SSI> ActionParsnip: http://www.pip-installer.org/en/latest/installing.html#using-get-pip
<ActionParsnip> simong: its one reason why google is quite limited
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: It'll be maintained by MOTU developers, but it doesn't look like that package gets a lot of love. The changelog doesn't indicate the package naming difference. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqtmultimediakit1
<may> i just buy ibm x3500 m4 server. i want to install ubuntu server 12.04 on it, but i cannot because ibm x3500 m4 did not boot after install. no error message. everything complete but not boot.
<ActionParsnip> R0SSI: does pip have a change log of things it installed?
<TJ-> may: What shows on the console when it "doesn't boot" ?
<holstein> may: what do you see on the screen after "no boot".. just black?
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: ok I'll search for debian and ask on their channel eventually
<b_technician> I have a samba share installed to my machine. In /etc/fstab on the very same machine, I have it set to mount to another directory. However, when I reboot the machine it gives the "is not ready or not yet present" message. How can I set it so that samba starts before /etc/fstab is invoked or some kind of work-around?
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: btw it really does look wrong that FintQt4.cmake says one thing and then it doesn't work... let alone it works elsewhere
<MonkeyDust> may  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<ActionParsnip> b_technician: add the 'noauto' option so it doesnt attempt to mount it at boot, then add:   mount /mount/point    in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<ActionParsnip> b_technician: fstab is processed before the network comes up so it will fail
<b_technician> ActionParsnip: I understand the 'noauto' option, but how do I add this command to rc.local? I have never done such a thing.
<R0SSI> ActionParsnip: I don;t know anything more. I just install some software as in youtube-dl, transifex, etc for geting the latest version. I don't know how does it work. I can upgrade each software by --upgrade switch, but it;s difficult to remember which one is installed via pip and running "pip install --upgrade <NAME>" one by one!
<R0SSI> I've just installed*
<may> just black
<holstein> !tty > may
<ubottu> may, please see my private message
<holstein> !nomodeset > may
<MonkeyDust> may  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<may> no my server
<babinlonston> Any One there to help me about mysql ?
<may> i want to know, why?
<may> T_T
<daftykins> babinlonston: find a mysql channel
<holstein> may: hardware support likely.. you will need to troubleshoot further to be certain..
<babinlonston> daftykins: no one is helping there buddy
<ikonia> babinlonston: which channel are you asking in
<Marlenee> iam upgrade my ubuntu from 10.00 and i still get the same version : DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10 : DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<babinlonston> ikonia: #mysql
<d_paul> Having issues with sudden shutdown. Sensors give all temps around 49'C, but I have 1139   Thermal event interrupts. Any clues
<ikonia> babinlonston: you're not in there, you asked and parted after 20 minutes
<ikonia> babinlonston: you need to be patient and wait around for people to help
<babinlonston> oh k
<daftykins> lol 20 minutes
<ghayoor> i have firdt time installed the Ubuntu 13.04 0n my hp laptop nx 6110, the wifi worked finely but after three to 4 days it ask password and it cant accept password, dont know whats wrong with it as i am a new user and not an expert in IT so couldnt resolve the problem. Plz help me i will be highly obeliged. the log text is attached at my post on the fourm may be it will help you for a quick resolution.
<ghayoor> hi can any one help me to solve my problem
<wilee-nilee> ghayoor, Password for wifi or user?
<holstein> ghayoor: the log text is attached at your post?.. i would just remove the wifi access point from the list, and try reconnecting. try a place or a router without a passphrase to redeuce variables
<Marlenee> why i get same version of ubuntu after update
<ghayoor> it works fine for some days and one day it ask password again and agin
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, What do you mean, update upgrade or distro-upgrade?
<konr`> What makes you guys so excited about ubuntu? Why do you spend your time answering people's questions and helping them out?
<ghayoor> i removed all the wi fi connection and reconnected again bt the same problem
<d_paul> konr, Cause it helps
<wilee-nilee> !ot | konr`
<ubottu> konr`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> konr`: the warm fuzzy feeling i get when solving peoples problems is like crack
<ghayoor> wi fi password
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  update synchronizes the repos with your pc (sort of), upgrade installs newer versions of programs, it does not upgrade to a newer ubuntu
<d_paul> Having issues with sudden shutdown. Sensors give all temps around 49'C, but I have 1139   Thermal event interrupts. Any clues
<dury> hi there all
<lord4163> Marlenee: We wonder how you did perform the upgrade? From what version to what version?
<holstein> ghayoor: sometimes i disable the chip with the function keys and renable
<dury> panoramio doesn't work in google earth 7.1 :-(
<iamnotarobot> Hi -- when I do glxinfo I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0" -- how do I resolve this (12.04, 32)
<mead0w_> hey guys
<holstein> dury: its likely more related to your graphics card 3d support in linux
<dury> are there some missing libraries
<Marlenee> here is full inforamtion about the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981934/
<b_technician> Are commands in /etc/rc.local done as root?
<DingDong> Hello. I am first time Ubuntu user. I just want to know if I can enable arp spoofing in Ubuntu?
<dury> holstein: I don't think so... others had the same
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, What release are you running?
<ikonia> DingDong: yes you can, but there is no need to do it
<dury> are there anyone to help
<DingDong> @ikonia - I am used to Comodo Firewall. I feel insecure without the firewall features in Comodo
<ActionParsnip_> !info arpspoof
<ubottu> Package arpspoof does not exist in raring
<dury> to advice, suggest
<ikonia> DingDong: you can use a firewall in ubuntu
<ikonia> DingDong: there is no need for arp spoofing though, so I don't know why you feel insecure
<DingDong> Yes, I know. But its a basic firewall.
<dury> holstein: did you have the same hazel?
<Marlenee> lord4163 : first apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<gordonjcp> DingDong: "personal firewall" software is stupid and pointless
<ActionParsnip_> DingDong: are you behind a router?
<DingDong> Then why do people use a firewall
<DingDong> Not really. ppoe
<lord4163> Marlenee: yeah that will update your software packages not the distro release
<ikonia> DingDong: to protect themselves
<OerHeks> Marlene, Lenny is not supported here. > "first, this is NOT a bug, and should *NOT* be reported. In that case,please add lenny sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ikonia> DingDong: you have iptables in ubuntu which is an excellent firewall, so you can protect yourself just fine
<fixxxermet> Hey guys.  We're getting ready to release ZoneMinder 1.26 and I'm wondering who I should talk to about getting it packaged, or whatever else has to happen for Ubuntu to package the new version.
<Marlenee> OerHeks : what is lenny
<ikonia> fixxxermet: the packages from from debian upstream normally - get it into debian
<reisio> fixxxermet: which version?
<reisio> oh 1.26 :)
<ikonia> fixxxermet: or build a PPA .
<holstein> dury: i dont use google earth, and if its not related to your ubuntu software or drivers, you'll need to ask the maintainers of googe earth for support
<DingDong> Thanks ikonia but would you mind telling me how to enable arp spoofing? Is there any documentation?
<cblokland> Hi, I am having trouble with configuring the xorg.conf, I have four screens here, fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation and want 2 screens to be rotated, the current configuration should do this but it does not... Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/073MJCWW
<ikonia> DingDong: why do you need it ?
<OerHeks> Marlenee, lenny is a debian release name.
<fixxxermet> So if I get debian to package the new version, ubuntu will pick it up, makes sense.
<reisio> fixxxermet: see the 'Maintainers' at http://packages.debian.org/sid/zoneminder
<ikonia> fixxxermet: thats the idea, there are other ways, but that's the best way to get it into the base OS packages.
<DingDong> Just cause I am paranoid
<reisio> fixxxermet: oh yeah :p
<ikonia> DingDong: yes, I understand your paranoid, but how will arpspoofing fix that
<dury> holstein: what's the irc channel for that, do u know that?
<cblokland> Anyone having a chlue? The system operator here isn't really experiences with Ubuntu so I am on my own here and this is not the type of configuration I do every day so a little bit of help will be appreciated
<Marlenee> OerHeks : what can i do to upgrade the distro
<fixxxermet> Thanks reisio / ikonia
 * reisio still needs breakfast
<DingDong> I don't want to be a target of man in the middle attacks
<ikonia> DingDong: arp spoofing won't protect against that
<lord4163> Marlenee: sudo do-release-upgrade
<holstein> dury: for google earth? they might not have one.. probably dont
<DingDong> I thought arp spoofing prevents arp poisining on my lan
<ikonia> DingDong: no
<wilee-nilee> lord4163, she may be on 10.04, and may be a desktop, get the info needed.
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> DingDong: they're the same thing
<ikonia> DingDong: is your lan using private address ranges
<dury> holstein: right, ok thanks indeed
<DingDong> Nope.
<themanwithnoface> hey guys using ubuntu 13.04 and just installed cinnamon nemo.  sometimes when i log in everything works but the Desktop b/g is black and i can't see any icons
<ikonia> DingDong: really, you're whole lan is on public addresses ?
<themanwithnoface> if i log in with GNOME and log out and back into cinnnamon it seems to fix it temporarily...
<DingDong> I am not sure what you mean. I just connect the cable directly to the lan from the socket. It is a ppoe and fiber optics. There is no router in between.
<d_paul> Having issues with sudden shutdown. Sensors give all temps around 49'C, but I have 1139   Thermal event interrupts. Any clues
<Marlenee> OerHeks : E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<DingDong> Also I noticed that after install updates on 13.04, the Ubuntu boot animation is missing
<ikonia> DingDong: if you plug your cable direct into the socket - that's not a lan, that's 1 computer on the internet
<OerHeks> Marlene looks like you have used lenny sources in ubuntu, or ubuntu sources in lenny, fix that.
<mossyfunk> I have usb bluetooth dongle. I paired with my phone and 13.04 freaked out kernel panic. On reboot it said something about firmware upload and took ages to boot now I only have 1024x768 resolution. Can someone please help me figure out what's happening?
<DingDong> How about filtering ipv6? Does Ubuntu firewall does that?
<ikonia> DingDong: yes
<DingDong> blocking fragmented ips?
<ikonia> DingDong: yes
<DingDong> filter loopback traffic?
<ikonia> DingDong: yes
<themanwithnoface> also what's the general way to handle freezes and hangs in ubuntu??  hard reboots are a last resort right?
<themanwithnoface> how bad is a hard reboot for your computer?
<DingDong> So, all I need is to install Firestarter and enable firewall? All of the rest is automatic?
<ikonia> DingDong: you seem to know a lot of networking terms for someone who doesn't know what a private address range is or a what a LAN is
<ikonia> DingDong: you don't need firestarter, who said anything about firestarter ?
<francesco_> ciao
<DingDong> Someone told me Ubuntu comes with firewall disabled by default
<ikonia> DingDong: someone seems to be missleading you
<ikonia> DingDong: it has iptables with a default set of rules by default
<ikonia> DingDong: you can add/remove rules as you see fit
<holstein> with no services running "out of the box"
<ikonia> DingDong: how do you know these terms if you don't know basics like what a private address range is, or what a LAN is ?
<ikonia> DingDong: what is it you REALLY want to do,
<DingDong> Yes I know what is private address range and lan. I am just so confused right now. This is my first time using Ubuntu. I don't know how the fiber optics set top box works.
<ikonia> DingDong: private address ranges and LAN are the same in any network/OS - so ubuntu has nothing to do with that, or add confusion
<DingDong> I want to make sure, Ubuntu has same features like Comodo Firewall. I live in a very restrictive country with constant snooping.
<minetape> can someome help me figure out how to set ubuntu to install to the flash drive it boots from?
<DingDong> Ok. Gotcha
<ikonia> DingDong: your IP is a UK IP
<davidkrauser> DingDong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<DingDong> That is a vpn ip.
<minetape> halp
<minetape> prees
<MonkeyDust> minetape  start with a question
<cution> he did
<minetape> lol
<cution> minetape: you can use uh i think it's called unetbootin
<cution> to set persistant file space on that drive
<cution> and use the live boot
<cution> as a normal os
<minetape> cution: i used ubuntu's startup disk creator to create the flash drive, is there any terminal command i could run perhaps?perhaps
<cution> but what ive always done is just use 2 usb flash drives and install from one to the other
<cution> probably a stupid way to do it
<cution> but that's how i've done it
<cution> god my neck hurts
<DingDong> Thanks for the help ikonia and david. Can you tell me why I lost the ubuntu boot animation after I install updates and restarted? Now I use two blank screen blips and directly into the login screen
<ikonia> DingDong: possibly a video card issue with a new kernel
<ikonia> DingDong: using ati/nvidia drivers from the vendor by any chance ?
<TJ-> DingDong: The 'firewall' in Ubuntu or any other Linux-based GNU distribution, all make use of the Linux kernel's netfilters tables to provide firewalling. The userspace tools to control that can vary, but they all end up using the "iptables" interface for setting/getting the rules.
<minetape> culton: i once made a live DVD and disconnected the IDE and SATA cables from the computer's hard drive and hooked up[ another hard drive and used ubuntus installer to install it. failed
<cution> not sure what to tell you bud lol
<minetape> couldnt create a damn partition xD
<DingDong> Ok. gotcha. I use Intel hd 3000, I have dual graphics in this laptop and ubuntu also seems not to detect the nvidia graphics
<cution> my install to a usb flash drive worked on my dell latitude lol
<minetape> well, i mainly carry around this littly guy to boot onto peoples computers xP so i need a way to carry around java too
<minetape> my files stay, programs dont
<minetape> not to mention xchat, use that alot
<djapo> trying ssh x11 forwarding but i get something along the lines of display connection refused on channel 0
<djapo> how fix
<minetape> also, this dumbfuck monitor turns off on me all the time xD
<minetape> so i have to power down, and load the boot menu every time it does
<DingDong> ikonia : I use Intel hd 3000, I have dual graphics in this laptop and ubuntu also seems not to detect the nvidia graphics
<ikonia> DingDong: optimus cards are often a problem
<minetape> so, anyway to get the java installed to teh flash drive instead?
<wtfasix> Hello, I'm new to Linux and I'm currently testing out some stuff, is there anybody that can give me a little help on a few questions?
<DingDong> Hmm. There are a lot of laptop with optimus cards. I hope Ubuntu fixes it.
<davidkrauser> wtfasix: ask away :-)
<TJ-> DingDong: It's up to Nvidia; not Ubuntu
<wtfasix> Well, I'm figuring fstab, lsmod, lsusb and getting somewhere, except for getting a USB sitecom LN-032 to work
<TJ-> DingDong: F/OSS developers were trying to reverse-engineer the protocol for switching and could get no help from Nvidia for a long long time; more recently Nvidia have been adding support in their binary drivers, but it can still be hit and miss
<ikonia> DingDong: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<zangaroo> hi
<zangaroo> is it possible  to install chromium from debian repos to ubuntu ?
<cution> windows has an unfair advantage when it comes to that, when big companies like nvidia only support windows based systems
<wtfasix> I've first tried gentoo and downloading some asix file, and yes I got back to first trying ubuntu. Still, modprobe asix works, it sees the LN-032 in lsusb but in lsmod it says '0' users of this asix module
<wtfasix> How can I possibly get the thing to work?
<Pricey> zangaroo: It's in the ubuntu repositories? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser
<minetape> culton: is there any way to get unetbootin running on ubuntu 12.10?
<minetape> also, has anyone tried 13.04?
<zangaroo> Pricey,  its old and outdated
<wtfasix> zangaroo: yes, I've tried it, just use dpkg program
<Pricey> zangaroo: 28 looks up to date to me?
<wtfasix> you can retrieve the .deb package from google itself and theres also some other chrome alike thing but I cannot recall the name
<xangua>  !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 31077 kB, installed size 117022 kB
<zangaroo> chromium is at 1500.95
<Samul> hi all
<zangaroo> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/chromium-browser.html
<Samul> I'm trying to install GNOME3 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS but it installs GNOME2
<Samul> how can I install GNOME3?
<saiarcot895> Pricey: it's almost up-to-date
<xangua> !nounity | Samul
<k1l> Samul: gnome3 is actually called gnome-shell
<ubottu> Samul: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<saiarcot895> Pricey: the ubuntu version is at 1500.71
<wtfasix> Samul: try apt-get or this software centre
<OerHeks> zangaroo, exact the same version
<k1l> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<k1l> Samul: ^
<zangaroo> OerHeks, ?
<Samul> I installed gnome-shell
<wtfasix> Still, is there anybody that can help me with getting this asix stuff to work?
<Samul> but it installs GNOME2 instead of GNOME3
<k1l> Samul: nope
<Samul> what?
<k1l> Samul: maybe you are on the fallback, because you dont have 3d
<OerHeks> zangaroo, check your url and the url from ubottu
<Samul> on Ubuntu 13.04 I installed GNOME3
<Samul> it was the same computer
<Samul> how can I deactive fallback?
<k1l> Samul: choose gnome-shell on login screen
<Samul> there isn't gnome-shell
<zangaroo> okay debain is 28.0.1500.95 and ubuntuis at 28.0.1500.71
<k1l> Samul: and male sure you got a video driver that supports 3d on your hardware
<zangaroo> how are they the same ???
<TJ-> wtfasix: REgarding the LN-032, the driver for it was apparently only added to the Linux kernel March 2013 (commit e2ca90c), and therefore it is not in current Ubuntu kernels, but will be in a mainline kernel if you wish to try one from the Ubuntu Mainline Kernel project at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wtfasix> Samul: this fallback probably means your graphical card either doesn't offer 3d support or it is not recognized in X.
<Samul> should I try upgrading to 12.10?
<k1l> Samul: no
<sideone> i would like to build a transparent squid box, that can report on ldap information. the box will run from vmware by a bridged interfaces. is that possible?
<Samul> how can I fix that problem?
<k1l> Samul: make sure gnome-shell is installed, its selected on the login screen and that its used (and not the fallback)
<Samul> yeah but can I deactive fallback?
<k1l> Samul: that is the wrong question
<wtfasix> TJ-: Thanks! Is there any way I can manually get it to work? It does load an asix module although I can't make it pop the interface?
<Samul> I'm a newbie, I'm sorry
<wtfasix> 100 mbit/sec would be enough to test for me..
<saleem> hi , I get this error/warning message on 12.04 installation http://i.imgur.com/k1W37yr.png
<k1l> Samul: make sure your video driver is working for 3d. and that you choose not-the-fallback on login
<ustdana> what's the topi?
<Samul> I tried all 3 gnome option
<Samul> that mention gnome
<Samul> but all are GNOME2
<Samul> in final, shouldn't I upgrate do 12.10?
<saleem> how to get around it since i dont want to distrub my existing partitions table
<zangaroo> wtfasix, nothing broke really ?
<Samul> hey?
<saleem> can someone give me any hint please?
<DingDong> So Ikonia - After I installed Ubuntu and connected to the internet, I am good to go. I don't have to install any GUI firewall tools? If I have an SSD does ubuntu configure stuff like trim automatically?
<Samul> should I install proprietary drivers?
<King_DuckZ> ok I'm narrowing down the problem I think
<k1l> Samul: yes
<Samul> OK
<ikonia> DingDong: you will have to enable trim functionality on the file systems you want
<Samul> but I have two GPUS
<Samul> *GPUs
<Samul> both nVidia and Intel
<Samul> I use intel for dekstop
<Samul> but it finds driver for nVidia
<wtfasix> zangaroo: 'nothing broke'? If it's about this LN-032, no nothing broke, I just can't get it to work
<wtfasix> Or is it about your chromium troubles?
<iamnotarobot> How do I set the glx alternative to mesa-diverted?
<k1l> !bumblebee | Samul
<DingDong> I did a lot of Googling but I can't find any article that talks about optimizing ssd for Ubuntu 13.04 :(
<Samul> what does bumblebee do now?
<saleem> hi , I get this error/warning message on 12.04 installation http://i.imgur.com/k1W37yr.png , need some help here please
<Samul> it lets me choose what GPU use
<DingDong> bumblebee is not being developed now it seems
<Samul> but I'm talking about desktop
<k1l> Samul: its a video driver that works with the nvidia optimus (nvidia + intel)
<Samul> window manager
<zangaroo> wtfasix, chromium troubles
<Samul> I know
<iamnotarobot> Samul, it implements nvidia optimus
<Samul> I know, yeah
<Samul> but I'm talking about DESKTOP
<Samul> not applications
<wtfasix> zangaroo: you can install chromium through apt-get, dpkg (for .deb debian packages) and through software centre.
<Marlenee> is there ubuntu version called = Ubuntu 11.04 x84
<k1l> Samul: sry, but either you are a beginner or you teach me what to tell you.
<holstein> not sure if bumblebee is coming to ubuntu, but it is in upstream debian right now
<tmmunq> optmizing ssd on arch, all of this should apply to ubuntu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<holstein> !11.04 | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Samul> k1l: I already have bumblebee!
<TJ-> wtfasix: Did you see my comment about the LN-032 support?
<Samul> but it doesn't matter now
<k1l> Samul: i was telling you how to solve your video card issue that doesnt let you boot gnome-shell. but if you are not interested in my support that is ok
<holstein> Samul: did you get bumblebee from PPA?
<Samul> yeah
<TJ-> wtfasix: oh yeah, you did! What kernel version are you using?
<Cyrax> Anyone got any link to a guide how to set up and make a irc server via ubuntu?
<holstein> !ppa > Samul
<ubottu> Samul, please see my private message
<Samul> OK
<wtfasix> TJ-: 3.2.0-23
<Samul> I know what is PPA
<Samul> I took it from PPA
<Samul> *I've taken
<DingDong> When I was updating Ubuntu 13.04 after install, I noticed two kernal updates with different version, Is it ok I install only the latest version and ignore the other?
<wtfasix> TJ- Thanks, yes I've seen it, I'm just trying to get it to work without adding new kernels, I'm considering a mainline kernel though
<TJ-> wtfasix: So use the mainline kernel archive and install the latest mainline stable build, v3.10, reboot to that, and you should be sorted (based on my reading of the commit history and patches)
<Marlenee> holstein : what is kind of CPU that ubuntu x84
<ikonia> DingDong: it will only install one kernel - the current update
<Samul> k1l: in final, what do I have to do for run GNOME3?
<TJ-> wtfasix: You won't get it to work without that - the support is in the recent module.
<holstein> Marlenee: probably a typo
<holstein> Samul: ppa's are unsupported sources
<wtfasix> TJ-, I'm going to make it last resort if manual compiling of asix doesn't work. Because of what lacking kernel support would it not work using asix (or recompiled asix from that .tw site) module?
<DingDong> Thanks ikonia. I saw that Ubunut have repo servers in this restrictive country. How is it maintained? Isn't that unsafe?
<k1l> Samul: install gnome-shell, make sure video card does support 3d, choose at login screen. but im out of that ticket now
<Samul> I've already installed gnome-shell
<ikonia> DingDong: why would it be unsafe ?
<DingDong> What if the gov. modifies packages?
<ikonia> DingDong: they can't
<Marlenee> holstein : what is the best this version = Ubuntu 11.04 x84 or this = Ubuntu 11.04 x64
<TJ-> wtfasix: 10 minutes to install the Ubuntu mainline kernel prebuilt and configured correctly. The kernel interfaces do change over time; building against 3.2 headers might work, but might need other support from more recent kernels
<Samul> booh?
<holstein> Marlenee: as the link i gave suggests, *all* 11.04 versions are EOL
<xangua> Marlenee: 11.04 is no longer supportedf
<DingDong> So, these packages before installed are check with Ubuntu main servers?
<holstein> Marlenee: i would get 12.04 or 13.04
<ikonia> DingDong: they are gpg signed
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  no longer supported, as in: "dead"
<DingDong> Ok. So if there is a change in the signature it won't be installed?
<ikonia> DingDong: I think you need to address your paranioa
<wtfasix> TJ- Thanks alot! I'll try some more to get known to linux again and if it doesn't work I'll try your solution.
<ikonia> DingDong: the gonvernment don't control the mirrors, they have no access to the gpg signing process,
<Samul> would someone like to help me?
<Marlenee> holstein : let say if i install one of them - then i want to upgarde it to latest verion of ubuntu can that be happen
<DingDong> Ok. I will change the servers to US just to be safe before I install updates.
<holstein> Marlenee: dont.. just get the latest version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DingDong> Thanks for the help everyone. Have a nice day.
<SolarAquarion> i am having issue connecting to the display server
<SolarAquarion> currently using weechat-curses
<ElFizbanio> I'd get windows on a good computer
<daftykins> care to provide a bit more information, SolarAquarion ?
<SolarAquarion> i am using ubuntu 13.04
<SolarAquarion> daftykins: it's going to the low energy graphic screen always
<SolarAquarion> or something
<SolarAquarion> low graphics
<SolarAquarion> I have a modern Pentium
<SolarAquarion> daftykins: i'm doing weechat full screen so i can't post logs or whatever
<daftykins> SolarAquarion: which ubuntu and what graphics?
<daftykins> you mean on a TTY?
<[Gentoo]> SolarAquarion: just to let you know you can
<SolarAquarion> daftykins: kubuntu 13.04 and intel graphics
<SolarAquarion> daftykins: yes
<SolarAquarion> [Gentoo]: i could go to tt3
<SolarAquarion> but how do i upload a file
<[Gentoo]> SolarAquarion: install wgetpaste or similar program
<[Gentoo]> and do wgetpaste /var/log/ logs
<holstein> pastebinit should still work
<[Gentoo]> yeah any of them
<TJ-> SolarAquarion: pastebinit (the package and a command) will pipe stdout or read a file and send it to the configured/preferred pastebin web site, and show you the URL
<King_DuckZ> so, creating symlinks around didn't help, even if I can trick it into thinking QtMultimedia is there then the build fails
<King_DuckZ> should I report a bug about this?
<King_DuckZ> although I must get it to work soon, I can't wait for the bug to be fixed :(
<Marlenee> holstein : as i understand from page you paste about EOL ; i can upgrade from EOL version to latest version as iam right
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: I read up on that issue. It seems that QtMultimedia is only in Qt5 packages. And from reading the Nokia documentation it seems that QtMultimedia is the low-level support, and QtMultimediaKit is the higher-level API.
<holstein> Marlenee: why would you not just get the lates? there is no good reason to install 11.10 and upgrade..
<holstein> latest*
<SolarAquarion> [Gentoo]: what should i upload?
<Marlenee> holstein : because its only latest version of ubuntu i can install on ssh from provider
<[Gentoo]> Xorg.0.log
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: then I don't understand why it works on 2 unrelated distros and why FindQt4.cmake makes mention of it
<holstein> Marlenee: i would talk to the provider, or get a different one.. those are EOL.. and they are not "ubuntu" necessarily.. ubuntu is ubuntu.. you likely have a customized version that they will support
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I see most users on the internet reporting this issue are just hardcoding the -I/usr/include/QtMultimediaKit, which is so not portable
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I mean, I understand all they've been through at the Qt team, with the upcoming Qt5 and all, but this just looks like a bad packaging to me
<nowfeel> Hello
<Marlenee> holstein : do you know good provider
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: From what I can see Debian only build libqt4-multimedia for the HPPA architecture as an unofficial port: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libqt4-multimedia
<holstein> Marlenee: i just run my own... and "good" is a matter of opinion and use case... linode is one i hear a lot about
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/07/msg00160.html
<Marlenee> holstein : can we PM
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: The inference to be taken from that Debian maintainer's mailing-list post is that the name difference is to avoid a clash between an original "Qt Multimedia" and the newer "Qt Mobility" package
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: look here: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtmultimedia.html if you scroll down it says to do the QT += multimedia thing, but the link you reported earlier says it doesn't work http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/5348, hence the ugly hardcoded path workaround
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: Which version of Qt are you working with? That link is for v4.8
<viktech> hi, does ubuntu 11.10 have native ntfs read support?
<viktech> :<
<ikonia> viktech: 11.10 is dead
<ikonia> viktech: it's EOL
<viktech> i know
<viktech> thats not my question
<ikonia> viktech: ok, so it's support has also ended
<blz> viktech, the point is that you're not going to get support for it
<viktech> i only have an 11.10 image to work with and im trying to make it work
<viktech> ok thanks anyway
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: officially we support 4.7, but we all use 4.8.x to develop
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I'm reading the link you gave
<blz> viktech, it might be an exercise in futility.  I don't even know if there are still repos up for 11.10
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: Qt5 in Ubuntu Raring and Saucy provides QtMultimedia in /usr/include/qt5/QtMultimedia/*
<viktech> i see
<blz> viktech, why do you absolutely need 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 is not even an LTS
<viktech> because i have only an 11.10 bootcd and i need to perform this operation here and now.  i dont have the means to dl 13 right now
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: This thread seems very informative, especially its links. See especially comment #4 which says "Qt Multimedia never got shipped as part of Qt" http://code.google.com/p/monav/issues/detail?id=88
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: If QtMultimedia was an extension to core Qt4 then that'd maybe explain why it wasn't packaged
<blz> viktech, look for ntfs-3g in the repos
<blz> viktech, `aptitude search ntfs-3g`
<blz> viktech, if that's not in there anywhere, then I have no further ideas =/
<titiritero> hello, everyone
<cemerick> Where should I put `synclient` invocations so that they'll be applied at startup?
<titiritero> how use xephyr ?
<titiritero> I need gdm.conf and xorg.conf
<titiritero> for example
<titiritero> please, I need help
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: unfortunately we can't switch to qt5... I'm only employed since last week and I can't take decisians like that unfortunately :( I just got selected to fix the build on sabayon and by doing that I broke the one on ubuntu as I removed the hardcoded paths
<blz> !patience|titiritero
<ubottu> titiritero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<titiritero> I want to install xephyr on ubuntu
<titiritero> 13.04
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: I'm afraid you'll have to take it up with the Debian package maintainer; they will know all the ins and outs, and what potential workarounds there are. Can't you implement that workaround I found earlier and conditionally alter the code path in the build script if being built on Debian/Ubuntu?
<viktech> "ntfs-3g is included in the default Ubuntu installation, because the virtual ubuntu-standard package depends on it. " blz  you were right though, 11.10 does not have native write support and the repos to get those packages are not up
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: You could do a simple test of /etc/issue for the distro name
<titiritero> more, the tutorials I look
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I did find some FindQt4Extension.cmake file on google indeed, but I skipped over it... I wonder if using such file would help me
<titiritero> not funttion
<viktech> all i need  to do i read the fs though, so ntfs-3g is exactly it.  thanks for the help blz
<blz> viktech, good, hope it works =)
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: that's a more and more appealing solution tbh... I wanted to be clean, but it looks like it's quite messy
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: Good luck with it; I know how infuriating it is setting up cross-platform build scripts!
<MonkeyDust> titiritero  try    sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: heh thanks :)
<titiritero> hello MonkeyDust .!
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: I know that urge, it causes lots of lost sleep as I try to wrestle a perfect solution instead of a quick hack!
<titiritero> you use xephyr
<blz> viktech, have a look on google to see if you can find some old .debs for ntfs-3g laying around
<blz> viktech, oh wait. sorry I misread
<viktech> ^^
<MonkeyDust> titiritero  no, don't use it, found it in the repos, because you asked
<blz> viktech, sound slike you're in luck.  You should be able to mount using the `mount` command, specifying ntfs-3g as your driver
<titiritero> MonkeyDust: ... my problem is the config
<titiritero> :(
<titiritero> I not know config xephyr
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: that's why I'm cleaning the cmake files in the first place... there's lots of if (fedora) else if (win32) else if(ubuntu)... and I have to add sabayon to that, but cmake is supposed to ease that mess I said, so here I am
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: sucker :D *runs and hides
<Orxata_> Hellow
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: besides portage from gentoo has no QtMultimediaKit (as per comment #4), which seems weird as they normally have all the bleeding edge packages
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: lol
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: I suspect you're suffering from the move from proprietary to totally free and the non-core API/library changes... lots of churn
<Marlenee> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS is still support from ubuntu
<Orxata_> I have a problem w ith .gifs and .jpgs
<Orxata_> well, with images in general
<King_DuckZ> Orxata_: me too, I wish everybody just used png >.<
<Orxata_> Which are your symptoms, King_DuckZ?
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I think I'm doing it, I'll just close my eyes and type the dreaded if :)
<King_DuckZ> Orxata_: I get itchy whenever I see a gif
<Orxata_> :d
<subman> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop.  I've successfully installed 12.04, set everything up successfully on this machine before, but now when I try to re-install 12.04, the installer hangs at 'Installing System'.  I'm using the very same usb stick and installing to the same partition.  No hardware has changed.
<King_DuckZ> Orxata_: if it's an animated gif about some cute cat being mass-mailed to the world then I even have to refrain from tossing my computer off the top of the building
<Guest22327> subman: try recreating your thumbdrive instaler
<Orxata_> I completely understand you , King_DuckZ
<subman> Guest22327, you mean reburn the usb thumbdrive?  Why would that make any difference?
<wtfasix> TJ-: I just was succesful adding a sitecom LN-032 *without* having to use a mainline kernel. Solution: wget http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/driver/AX88179_178A_LINUX_DRIVER_v1.5.0_SOURCE.tar.bz2; tar -xvjpf AX*; apt-get module-assistant; module-assistant prepare; modprobe -r asix; cd AX*; make; make install; modprobe asix; new eth1 popped up and is usable
<wtfasix> Thanks for your help anyway, its great! Please someone record this solution, someone who has a forum/wiki username
<wtfasix> it works with all sitecom/asix chips
<BoomerBile> how can i tell if i'm running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<King_DuckZ> BoomerBile: from a console type uname -a
<King_DuckZ> BoomerBile: uname -m actually
<BoomerBile> i was going to say -a didn't really specify
<BoomerBile> hmm, ok mayhap it did
<King_DuckZ> BoomerBile: yeah it does, it's just there but not very visible :)
<BoomerBile> i686 is 32 bit i'm assuming ?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: Actually, not quite accurate. "uname -m" will tell you the architecture of the Linux kernel, but it doesn't follow that userspace is the same. The kernel can be 64-bit but userspace is 32-bit
<zykotick9> King_DuckZ: technically that's not correct (that shows kernel, but you can run a 64bit kernel with 32bit userland), the real way is "dpkg --print-architecture"
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: o.o
<TJ-> ^^^ what zykotick9 said ^^^
<ShaneO> hello everyone. I am using shared connection to run a ethernet cable to a test server I have at home. Could anyone suggest how to make it publicly accessible? I have opened the 80 port in my router and set the application name as the servers IP and it is unable to be accessed publicly
<BoomerBile> if i was running 64 bit i'm assuming it would say x86_64 or x64 right?
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: like a 32 bit kde running on top of a 64 bit kernel?
<BoomerBile> yeah you can do such things
<King_DuckZ> BoomerBile: yes... or at least if the kernel was 64 bit
<BoomerBile> i have to guess i'm running 32 bit, i686 and i386 were returned
<BoomerBile> 3.5 is the newest kernel available?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: I have 32-bit userlands installed on bootable USB sticks, but have both 32-bit and 64-bit kernels. That means it'll work and support full memory size and devices
<AleksEst> 3.5 for 12.04
<King_DuckZ> BoomerBile: on ubuntu I don't know, but I'm sure at least 3.10 is out
<yolandre> hi. can anyone provide some advice regarding a dual-boot ubuntu 13.04 x64 installation?
<AleksEst> 3.8 for 13.10
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: I would still say you're running a 64 bit system tho... even if you have 32 bit X11 or whatever is included in userland
<SolarAquarion> I missed what I had to paste
<SolarAquarion> could you please help
<BoomerBile> not much different than running 32 bit apps on a 64 bit system really
<SolarAquarion> because of the fact that my graphics isn't working
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: *on* a 64-bit enabled CPU yes; but all userspace will be using 32-bit mode with all the limitations that has as to memory layout etc
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: it's like running 32-bit steam when 64 bit wasn't available, sure you got a bunch of 32 dependencies being invoked but my system was 64 bit
<SolarAquarion> or something
<BoomerBile> what is this ~precise 1 mean?
<TJ-> King_DuckZ: 32-bit userland has a 3GB limit on memory (1GB reserved for kernel in usual cases)
<BoomerBile> unless you are running pae then it's 64 gig
<King_DuckZ> TJ-: thanks for helping, I'm going home for today
<King_DuckZ> bye!
<snollux> If i'm trying to make a .deb control file for a package, and my uname says "Linux VirtualBox 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux", what do I put in the control file to indicate the .deb is for this general kind of archicecture?
<BoomerBile> now if i could figure out why my bluetooth dongle stopped working
<BoomerBile> biab reboot
<Orxata_> I'm having trouble trying to visualize images, both with a browser or an image viewer
<resure> Is there any official guide for switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<streulma> font smoothing on a retina is not so good if I scale to 1650px
<linuxliam> has anyone packaged aptana for ubuntu ? i'd do it but no idea how
<streulma> linuxliam: what is aptana ?
<blazemore> linuxliam: It doesn't look like they have. There are instructions available on the web to install it: http://www.samclarke.com/2012/04/how-to-install-aptana-studio-3-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<Your_Dragon113> isn't that a sweetener or something?
<blazemore> resure: All you have to do is do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<blazemore> resure: There's no official documentation, but if you want to get rid of original Ubuntu entirely and install kubuntu instead without losing all your programs and stuff, there are instructions here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<linuxliam> streulma: aptana is an amazing IDE for multiple programming languages
<streulma> linuxliam: like Eclipse ?
<linuxliam> yea ]
<Marlenee> what is the diffrecne betwwen = Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and  = Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
<streulma> !LTS Marlenee
<SolarAquarion> I am having issues starting my X11 on 13.04
<streulma> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<SolarAquarion> currently in TTY2 with weechat
<resure> blazemore: thanks
<Pici> Marlenee: One year. 12.04 was released in April (04) 2012, and 13.04 was released in April 2013
<linuxliam> blazemore: i know it be installed easily im trying to make a .deb package for other users
<gillzon> im having weaker signal strenght on my WIFI-card in ubuntu than windows and cant found a solution. I have Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235
<linuxliam> Marlenee: LTS also means long term support (also feature older versions of apps but in general this helps because more bugs can be found and corrected over time thus making it more stable to use  )
<Marlenee> Pici : is  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS good for ssh server
<Pici> Marlenee: Sure
<Burrdy> Hey guys
<Burrdy> Anyone here handy with UFW and configuring the firewall rules?
<Burrdy> I understand it alright, but I have a few simple questions.
<tmmunq> ask. i may be able to help. ive used it before but ultimately settles on shorewall
<Burrdy> Why would I want to "Reject" instead of "Deny"?? Does "Reject" discourage the web server from sending you any more network packets? Like, what is the difference between them (other than blocking network packets) and what are the advantages to both? And how can I lock down my firewall to deny all incoming/outgoing ports except for basic Internet usage?
<Burrdy> FOr the last part, i just needed someone to confirm my hypothesis.
<Marlenee> Pici : what is best in your opinion for ssh server Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS  or   Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
<tmmunq> reject is more 'polite' but it reveals to a malicious person that there is a server at that IP. for the second part, yes you can do it, but you need to define basic internet usage for you. you can block all incoming connections and set the policy for outgoing to REJECT or DROP+LOG. HTTP(S) at minimum, maybe ping, ssh, & ftp
<Pici> Marlenee: Their ssh servers are exactly the same.  It all depends on whatever else is going to be installed and if you mind that 13.04 will reach end of life sooner than 12.04
<maheanuu> Good Morning, I a in the process of setting up a new laptop (Toshiba SS875-S7356) I can connect using Cat5, but not wireless the computer is not seeing my NetGear wireless modem
<tmmunq> what wireless device? do you know?
<Marlenee> Pici : ok will choose Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<maheanuu> tmmunq, I am running a NETGEAR73 modem
<IsaacLewis> My computer won't install updates or software. It is an ubuntu 12.04.
<tmmunq> i mean in the laptop
<IsaacLewis> please help
<maheanuu> tmmunq, I don't know what command will i need for the terminal?
<tmmunq> lspci
<daftykins> maheanuu: lsusb if it's a USB attached dongle
<maheanuu> tmmunq, ok brb
<mead0w1> Just installed ubuntu to my 32gb usb memory. Time to install it alongside w8 =D
<IsaacLewis> erm
<tmmunq> good luck with that, didn't know you could install win8 on usb
<mead0w1> Yup
<sam_> Unable to eject cd normally. Not even able to remove it from terminal.
<sam_> ~ # eject /dev/cdrom
<sam_> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<IsaacLewis> hello?
<skorasaurus> sam_ there may be a small hole on the outer cd drive slot.
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: what happens if you run the terminal program, then type 'sudo apt-get update' (and enter the password when it asks) ?
<skorasaurus> bend a paperclip and insert it in the very small hole.
<skorasaurus> should be the size of a pin.
<sam_> skorasaurus: I already searched for it. It is not there.
<IsaacLewis> it does what it normally does
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: it does what it normally does
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: successfully?
<IsaacLewis> yeah
<IsaacLewis> no errors
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: so what were you trying to install any by what means?
<IsaacLewis> but when I try to install software or use update manager or synaptic it won't let me do it
<daftykins> any = and
<IsaacLewis> I was trying to install updates
<daftykins> what happens upon running update manager?
<maheanuu> tmmunq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5982392/
<streulma> IsaacLewis: the programs cannot be opened at the same time, if updae manager opened, close synaptic
<IsaacLewis> It opens normally but when I click install updates it doesn't do anything
<IsaacLewis> they're not
<streulma> IsaacLewis: better is to close al and do an update from Synaptic (check updates and then mark, and apply)
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: try running the update manager from within a terminal to see if it is getting stuck at a given issue
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: otherwise you could just update via command line and see if it goes away
<IsaacLewis> how do I open it via terminal?
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: "update-manager" at a guess, i don't know the name
<IsaacLewis> I mean what's the command?
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: oh, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<maheanuu> tmmunq, did you see the paste for the command I pasted?
<Luzbelito> Hello, im running ubuntu 13.04, and do not know why ive lost any interaction with the windows. compiz crashed, and dont have dash or upper panel
<Luzbelito> i'vae googled and tried several suggestions, but nothing yet
<Luzbelito> any idea?
<daftykins> is a restart not an option?
<sam_> I solved it. I was able to eject the CD. the command I used was sudo eject -r .
<maheanuu> tmmunq,  I completely removed Windoze8 from the maching and am only running 12.04.2LTS
<ayoub> hi
<tmmunq> im guess its this one, 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723
<tmmunq> it looks like the driver isn't identifying it correctly, it might not be supported yet
<maheanuu> I am having a problem with my laptop  not recognizing my wireless modem running under Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS , the computer is a Model S875 and windoze8 has been totally removed and the disk reformatted and running only Ubuntu 12.04.2
<maheanuu> tmmunq, sorry I didn't see your posts, how do I report this, or find drivers for the puter
<daftykins> maheanuu: google for a guide on installing a driver for the 'realtek 8723'
<maheanuu> I talked to Toshiba and they were perfectly willing to reinstall Windoze8, but I said no Thanks I would run Cat5 till Hell froze over before I would run Doze
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I run eclipse juno ( not installed) on 12.04. on building a hello world dynamic web app and opening a browser to see it eclipse crashes. Where so I look for the dump files ?
<IsaacLewis> maheanuu: please stop calling it windoze8
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: it's not that big a deal ;) is the CLI upgrade working?
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: it says it's still going to take 40 mins
<daftykins> Vivekananda: i think a java/eclipse channel would be a little more relevant than here
<Luzbelito> hello. I'm running ubuntu 13.04. When I boot the system a log appears: No System Tray Detected on This System. exiting.
<Luzbelito> And from there i got no dash nor upper panel
<Luzbelito>  I've googled but could'nt find any real solution
<Vivekananda> daftykins: yes I know but it is not the eclipse .log I am looking for coz I already got that. I am looking for the core dump linux files when the eclipse crashed. Should I ask that there too ?
<daftykins> Luzbelito: did you install some HP drivers?
<maheanuu> IsaacLewis, Sorry I didn't mean to offend you, I just don't like crap OS's
<Luzbelito> I've got hplip running without problem
<daftykins> Luzbelito: look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101828/no-system-tray-detected-on-this-system
<daftykins> Vivekananda: it wouldn't hurt
<IsaacLewis> maheanuu: I just have a hate for things that are spelled wrong, I think windows 8 is horrible too
<daftykins> Vivekananda: also ask about running eclipse in a terminal to watch for any debug output when it crashes
<maheanuu> I don't spell it wrong except for derision
<Luzbelito> daftykins, how can I open that file for edition?
<IsaacLewis> okee
<daftykins> Luzbelito: "sudo nano /file/"
<Luzbelito> ok
<Vivekananda> k
<Marissa> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Marissa> can someone help me with my memory program on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Marissa: please describe your problem
<Marissa> i have a VPS with not a lot of RAM, and it always runs out, but i cant find out why
<Marissa> i dont have any memory-hungry programs
<thestoner> what distro u using?
<Marissa> running "free" shows a large number by cache
<Marissa> 12.04
<thestoner> ya but i mean like which distro like backbox ubuntu mint
<Marissa> ubuntu server i assume?
<daftykins> Marissa: do programs crash, or do you just see high usage? have you seen www.linuxatemyram.com ?
<Marissa> daftykins: apt-get wont install anything with an error: FATAL: failed to fork
<Marissa> i wouldnt care otherwise
<thestoner> well an ubuntu based distro i recommend is backbox linux its very light weight
<daftykins> Marissa: how much RAM + which version?
<Marissa> 256 MB
<icelite>   hello
<Marissa> I'm trying to figure out which version exactly
<Marissa> it has no GUI afaik
<Luzbelito> Daftykins. i've run gnome-session-properties
<daftykins> Marissa: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Luzbelito> and opened a graphic version. Unchecked HP
<nicofs> I need a little help setting my screen resolution. The one I need is not there (1280x720) and I can't add it with xrandr ("X Error of failed request:  BadMatch") - please help!
<Marissa> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Luzbelito> but still the same
<Marissa> "precise"
<daftykins> Luzbelito: you've got to reboot, right?
<daftykins> Marissa: it doesn't say 12.04.2 ?
<Marissa> 12.04.01
<daftykins> Marissa: can you update after a fresh reboot?
<Marissa> *just the 1
<Luzbelito> yes, I did that steps yesterday
<Luzbelito> and nothing
<Marissa> when I reboot the memory is almost totally free
<Luzbelito> naw i'm running on enlightenment
<Marissa> but it's such a pain to reboot every time I have to run apt-get
<Luzbelito> but I really want the unity back
<daftykins> Marissa: i'd reboot, fully apt-get dist-upgrade, then see if it goes away
<Marissa> ok, i'll try that
<Marissa> thanks, brb!
<daftykins> np
<richwestcoast> pne of the avatar
<richwestcoast> started
<daftykins> Luzbelito: right but did you restart today... after doing what the link i pasted said to do?
<bladerunnerrr04> Hi has anyone had problems getting ubuntuone working on linux lite
<daftykins> bladerunnerrr04: unfortunately there is no support for anything based on Ubuntu here, only Ubuntu itself
<bladerunnerrr04> ok many thanks
<juniour> hi
<IsaacLewis> hello
<juniour> hi i have sandisk 4gig pen drive , its write-protected how to reove write protection
<juniour> ??
<IsaacLewis> like a flash drive?
<Luzbelito> daftykins, couldn't found the route for startup settings.  just for load the graphical edition. And that's what did yesterday. I'll try edit sh -c "sleep 15; exec hp-systray",  if i'd knew the route
<juniour> IsaacLewis yep flash drive
<daftykins> Luzbelito: what do you mean by 'knew the route' - do you need help with how to make that change?
<daftykins> juniour: is there a little sliding tab on it to set the write protect?
<Luzbelito> please!
<juniour> daftykins no switch is there, i checked already
<daftykins> Luzbelito: if you press ctrl+alt+t does a terminal window open on that computer?
<brainpaidd> hallo everyone
<drcooper> Could anyone recommend a usb TV tuner card that would work out of the box on 12.04
<Luzbelito> I've got a terminal opened. I know that if I write sudo kgedit and the route I could open and midify that entry
<daftykins> right
<reisio> drcooper: I think the mythtv guys keep lists
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: what is this actually doing, the upgrade thing?
<Luzbelito> but i do not know what is the name of that config file
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: upgrading every installed package
<IsaacLewis> ah
<juniour> plz help how to remove write-procetion from flash drive
<IsaacLewis> this is taking a while
<MonkeyDust> juniour  I had the samle iss
<MonkeyDust> juniour  I had the samle issue
<daftykins> Luzbelito: ah i see what you mean. type "sudo updatedb" then enter your password, then after that type "locate hp-systray"
<drcooper> reisio, been throught that list. Hauppauge cards are not available where I live and avermedia drivers have problems with 3.x kernel as far as i could gather
<MonkeyDust> juniour  I used Startup Disk Creator to erase the disk
<juniour> MonkeyDust ohh
<sahil> this is weird..i have two wine directory... .wine and wine...dicovered it just now when i installed an app that was not in the wine directory but when i browsed via "browse c drive" of wine ,which in turn took me to .wine diectory the application was present....clicking ctrl+h showed .wine and wine existing together... :/
<juniour> les t metry
<reisio> drcooper: that's nice
<Luzbelito> sudo update
<drcooper> sahil directories starting with a dot are hidden ones
<drcooper> .wine is where the so called c drive directory is along with wine configs
<juniour> MonkeyDust when i clicked on erase, it says file system on read only mode, any idea
<juniour> ??
<nl287> juniour: in xubuntu works
<juniour> nl287 what??
<drcooper> junior, can you open a terminal, issue "mount" command and get the output?
<sahil> yes i know...shouldnt they be the same thing.. i mean by default wine directory is hidden = .wine. i explicitly removed the dot to make it visible few week ago. now some apps were missing from the wine directory when i enabled show hidden files it revealed another "hiddden " wine directory co existing with not hidden wine directory...new apps are getting installed in the hidden directory...
<minidino> My partition table is messed up. However, the data should still be fine and I know where at least some of the partitions are supposed to start/end. If use dd to copy the section of the disk that should be an extended partition would I be able to then mount this image? I don't know a lot about how extended partitions work.
<nl287> juniour: on xubuntu there is not protection
<daftykins> sahil: you can't rename .wine - that will break it. it needs to be called that
<Marissa> daftykins: are you still there? I just upgrade to 12.04.2 and still all my memory is in the cache
<drcooper> sahil wine the program expects the .wine directory
<Marissa> and it doesnt want to give it to apt-get either
<sahil> i just removed the  DOT
<sahil> to make it visible  :o
<daftykins> Marissa: if you don't have much stuff on that VPS - is reinstalling from scratch an option?
<drcooper> sahil, renaming wont make wine use that directory
<Cyrax> Where can i find a complete guide how to make a irc server on ubuntu?
<nl287> juniour: u need to install xubuntu
<Marissa> I just reinstalled today
<Marissa> i had the problem before a reinstall too
<daftykins> Marissa: really? so it's got practically nothing on it?
<drcooper> if u want a visible wine directory, make a symlink
<Marissa> it has my irc on it, which will take a while to setup again
<daftykins> Marissa: who is this VPS hosted with? have you tried asking them about it?
<Marissa> i havent tried to ask them yet
<elderx> nl287: what xubuntu has to do with write protection ?
<Marissa> is it possible that this is something only they can fix?
<juniour> drcooper take a look output of "mount" http://pastebin.com/0A5ns15m
<Marissa> their ubuntu has other weird stuff, like mysql doesnt want to install
<daftykins> Marissa: can you pastebin a 'free -m' ?
<sahil> <drcooper><daftykins> all right so wine directory needs to remain hidden indirectly...i get it..so how should i merge both the directory? considering  90% stuff is same ?
<nl287> elderx: i'm not sure but works
<Marissa> http://pastebin.com/M7LUrap3
<nicofs> I need help with my screen resolution... please help. I need to add one but it fails...
<daftykins> Marissa: i guess it depends what setup they're using to understand more what's wrong
<juniour> drcooper  ???
<nl287> elderx: maybe DRM?
<sahil> <nicofs>  more info please
<eph3meral> so I've got a VPN that my mac connects to just fine, but my Ubuntu box with (seemingly) the same credentials says connection failed
<Marissa> there just a ton of memory in the cache that for some reason doesnt go to apt-get when i need in
<daftykins> Marissa: i think something else is going on. have a quick read of www.linuxatemyram.com
<anomaly> I have TCPKeepAlive active, but seems my ssh connections are still timing out.  the internet on either end is functional.  what am I missing?
<drcooper> junior problem appears to be remount-ro on your /
<nicofs> sahil, nvidia driver, I need 1280x720 but it's not there...
<daftykins> Marissa: could you pastebin 'top' as well?
<juniour> plz help how to remove write protection
<Marissa> http://pastebin.com/nzYCkYeT
<daftykins> drcooper: highlight typo
<sahil> <nicofs> xrandr -s 1280x720
<Cyrax> How do I set up a irc server on ubuntu? any complete guide for that?
<Ari-Yang> not sure, something you have to google, Cyrax
<drcooper> junior output of "cat /etc/fstab"
<juniour> Cyrax install a irc client
<Ari-Yang> depends on what your using to setup an irc server, doubt what OS you're doing it on matters.
<thestoner> cyrax lmao beast name bro
<_Trullo> cyrax; https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<Ari-Yang> juniour, he means irc /server/
<Ari-Yang> .__.
<TJ-> Cyrax: "apt-cache search ircd" will list several IRC servers
<juniour> ohh
<drcooper> sahil you will have to copy over your c drive folders into .wine
<nicofs> sahil, that only works in part. if i maximise any window now, it's still 1920px wide and goes beyond my screen...
<daftykins> Marissa: there's definitely something quirky going on there. i'd backup my quassel config if i were you and then ask the VPS company what's going on - maybe they have some guides on their website as to things that have to be done with their VPS' though?
<drcooper> sahil then create a symlink to .wine directory called Wine
<juniour> ??
<juniour> anyone have issue on write-procetion??
<Cyrax> no no.. not that.. i mean a guide how to set one up
<drcooper> junior give me "cat /etc/fstab"
<daftykins> Cyrax: i'm sure google will present plenty
<TJ-> Cyrax: configuration will depend upon *which* ircd you install. Read its installation guide, which will be with the installed package
<sahil> <drcooper>  former will be a better idea..anyway is there  any provison of"merging directory" via cli ? just asking for knowledge
<TJ-> Cyrax: Basic documentation for all installed packages gets installed in /usr/share/doc/<package-name>/ there is usually a README and/or INSTALL guide, at a minimum
<sahil> nicofs> whats your monitors native resolution
<nicofs> sahil, 1920x1080
<juniour> drcooper http://pastebin.com/JstKgmJ3
<l01_> Hello, I have just installed 13.04 amd64. When I install software, I get the error that some packages have invalid signature. What can I do?
<juniour> drcooper any idea
<juniour> ??
<juniour> write-protection issue, need help :)
<daftykins> juniour: pastebin 'df -h' and 'ls -l /media' please
<TJ-> juniour: At what level is the write-protect? Is it a hardware switch? A file-system mounted with read-only option? Permissions within a file-system only being read-only ?
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: it finished
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: there may well be a new kernel installed to reboot into
<IsaacLewis> it says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<daftykins> o rry
<drcooper> junior from what i understand disk errors is causing sda3 to be mounted in read only mode. do you have disk utility program with your installation?
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: can you pastebin the lot?
<IsaacLewis> sure
<juniour> TJ- idont find any switch in the flash drive
<IsaacLewis> what was the link to pastebin something again?
<daftykins> drcooper: how did you get from a flash drive not being writable to questioning his root filesystem? fstab's entry is normal. also you're not tab completing his nick
<nicofs> Is anyone apt in nvidia driver/settings issues? I have issues setting my display to a specific resolution. I really need help with that...
<IsaacLewis> it also doesn't show the whole thing on the terminal "history"
<daftykins> Marissa: actually, do things function if you stop quassel and apache?
<MonkeyDust> juniour  i was away, what's the output of ls -lh [flash drve] | pastebinit ? paste the url here in the channel
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: maybe the errors are visible in the portion you can see
<juniour> daftykins http://pastebin.com/574PZMbg
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: what's the link to the pastebin website>
<IsaacLewis> ?
<Marissa> daftykins: that frees up 10K or so
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<drcooper> daftykins, his mount output only lists one hard disk device /dev/sda3. I assumed thats the disk with the problem. http://pastebin.com/0A5ns15m
<Marissa> it functions after stopping Apache
<daftykins> Marissa: how do free -m and top look with apache stopped?
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5982575/
<Marissa> http://pastebin.com/3YcXbdYR
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: hrmm are you running 10.04 desktop?
<IsaacLewis> 12.04
<Marissa> heh, apache is still there in top
<daftykins> ah just same hostname then
<deckard_> hello, security question here. I posted an image of my desktop any only after doing so realised it shows my user name "deckard" in the top right. Is this info that could ID me?
<daftykins> Marissa: "sudo service apache2 stop" ?
<Marissa> i did that..
<Marissa> but service apache2 status said it was running again
<TJ-> juniour: You need to be more specific on what you are trying to do. Is the USB flash drive plugged in now? does it contain just data files or did the PC boot the operating system from it?
<daftykins> deckard_: not since i could guess it from your IRC nickname...
<deckard_> okay but if they didnt have IRC?
<deckard_> can just that name do anything?
<juniour> TJ- yep
<Pici> deckard_: no
<daftykins> then they'd only need your password, so as long as it's not 'deckard' too... ;)
<TJ-> juniour: "yep" to what?
<deckard_> like could they use that name to start attacks?
<deckard_> k, ty
<juniour> TJ- it contains only some data
<daftykins> Marissa: hrmm 'sudo killall apache2' ?
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5982575/
<Marissa> it's gone now
<TJ-> juniour: OK. Let's see what you've got connected then. pastebin the result of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<juniour> TJ- it si pluged in now nad only have data no filesystem related data
<Marissa> so my Apache is broken
<Marissa> awesome
<daftykins> IsaacLewis: 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<daftykins> Marissa: have you done anything with apache since you reinstalled the VPS cleanly?
<Marissa> no
<Marissa> not at all
<daftykins> interesting
<daftykins> 'top' now?
<IsaacLewis> daftykins: it says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) again
<Marissa> i reinstalled the VPS, installed lamp-server using tasksel, and didnt touch anything
<juniour> TJ- http://pastebin.com/E7Xvd86x
<Marissa> http://pastebin.com/290rvSkX
<Marissa> they might just be really bad at supporting ubuntu
<Marissa> it came with CentOS
<juniour> TJ- /dev/sdb1 for flash drive
<juniour> TJ- is a 4gig sanDisk flash drive
<daftykins> Marissa: their VPS tech might have real issues with it. ah ok, so they might not officially support ubuntu?
<IsaacLewis> I have to go
<IsaacLewis> baii
<Marissa> I installed it using their control panel though
<TJ-> juniour: According to this "usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0 -> ../../sdb" the device probably doesn't have a partition table; it may not have any file-systems on it. Lets check. Show me the result of "sudo blkid /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0"
<daftykins> Marissa: what company is it?
<Marissa> but then again, their control panel has Debian 4 and 5 which dont even support apt-get anymore
<Marissa> daftykins: web-xtra
<Marissa> they were cheap, so i guess you get what you pay for
<juniour> TJ- no output
<TJ-> juniour: OK, that just means there is no file-system on there. So, why do you say it is write-protected? What are you doing, specifically, that tells you it is write protected?
<kutzu> what should i use to restart the network, network-manager or networking? network-manager doesn't config one of my eth properly and networking reports "stop: Unkown instance:"
<daftykins> Marissa: mm, i have a VM running a wordpress blog that is consuming similar amounts but operates fine
<juniour> TJ- i used gparted to format, may be it gparted has done something, but its still write protected :)
<Marissa> it should work fine, your site mentioned that the cache should be freed once a program needs it
<Marissa> but it doesn't do that apparently, at least when apache is running
<TJ-> juniour: What program tells you it is write-protected?
<daftykins> Marissa: yeah, although yours is spilling into virtual memory as well whilst mine doesn't
<daftykins> Marissa: now that apache's ended, can you 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<juniour> i  cant delete file from it
<TJ-> juniour: But there is nothing on it to delete!
<juniour> TJ- wait rebooting my system comming back in minute
<Marissa> i thought i just did that
<Marissa> might as well try again
<trism> juniour: sandisk cruzers come with http://u3.sandisk.com/ which you usually have to remove to do anything useful with them (there is a linux tool around here somewhere too but I've never used it)
<daftykins> Marissa: i would be interested which address it pulls from for the 'update' stage too
<Cyrax> oops
<minidino> is there a wya to get dd to output its progress?
<minidino> *way
<neonline> saludos
<Marissa> daftykins: Archive.ubuntu.com apparently? does that sound right
<daftykins> Marissa: yeah that's normal
<neonline> nobody's here from venezuela?
<Marissa> daftykins: i'm beginning to think this VPS company doesnt actually support ubuntu
<juniour> TJ- you there??
<daftykins> Marissa: seems possible! i have a great one from bigv.io
<Marissa> it can't be ubuntu's fault because it works for everyone else, it can't be my fault because i literally only typed the two commands from the official ubuntu lamp installation guide and it broke
<juniour> TJ- ????
<Marissa> daftykins: do they have EU servers?
<MonkeyDust> juniour  he's probably not at his desk
<daftykins> Marissa: probably mostly based in England i think
<juniour> hummm
<Marissa> ahh, they are expensive though, i got this one because it was very very cheap
<juniour> MonkeyDesk i am tired of this flash drive
<juniour> MonkeyDust i am tired of this flash drive
<Marissa> i already paid for 3 months though, is my best option now to install centos (what they seemed to install at the start) and see if that works?
<daftykins> Marissa: i think so yeah, wouldn't hurt (other than cost time)
<TJ-> Marissa: If it is a cheap VPS it is possible that the host's RAM is over-subscribed and that although your instance shows 256MB RAM with plenty available in cache, physically the host can't provide the memory when requested.
<MonkeyDust> juniour  i followed it a bit, are all the folders owned by root? then try deleting them with sudo or chown the folders
<Marissa> TJ-: that's very interesting
<Marissa> but why is it fixed when I stop Apache?
<daftykins> TJ-: i'm not sure that's the case given... http://pastebin.com/290rvSkX
<TJ-> juniour: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1102/kw/u3/
<Marissa> i'll keep their helpdesk busy for now and if they dont give a solution i'll cancel my subscription and mess around with centos for the remaining time.. :(
<daftykins> Marissa: sorry i couldn't find a solution :( let me know how centos goes
<Marissa> daftykins: thanks for your help anyway!
<Marissa> either way, i learned so much about linux in the last few days and i'm free anyway
<daftykins> free?
<Marissa> yeah it's the big holidays now
<daftykins> ah :)
<Marissa> i'm a student, they give us 2 months of vacation
<Marissa> i'm too poor to actually go anywhere ;_;
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> whereabouts are you? europe i guess
<Marissa> amsterdam
<daftykins> ah ok
<icelite> ah hows Holland Marissa
<Marissa> i study computer science so it's very useful to learn this for me :)
<daftykins> i'd ask what you study but they tend to get upset with off-topic chat here...
<Marissa> icelite: rainy but Amsterdam is so pretty
<daftykins> oh cool
<TJ-> daftykins: Marissa: that 'top' output shows only 35MB free.  Did you run "free -m" earlier?
<Marissa> yes, that also showed only 35M free
<Marissa> but like 200M in cache
<TJ-> OK
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah so i don't think it's over-subscription but some other issue
<Marissa> it might be that their VM software doesnt support ubuntu
<Marissa> i used to run vm box, that had issues with ubuntu as well
<Marissa> but that was with unity
<TJ-> daftykins: I've seen it before with OpenVZ based VMs; the host is deliberately configured to over-commit its RAM. Phyiscally it might have 32GB but the total allocated for VMs is (say) 40GB
<icelite> Marissa,  are you on a desktop or laptop ?
<TJ-> Marissa: A VM is a VM, it doesn't care what is running inside it
<willows> Hey, I noticed that /lib/modules/ is taking up a lot of space. It seems that this is where kernels are kept. Would I be ok to delete all but the 2 most current?
<juniour> out of luck
<Marissa> right now on a desktop with Windows 8, but we're talking about Ubuntu server 12.04
<daftykins> TJ-: could it be not running a specific kernel variant, if that's how openvz works?
<TJ-> willows: Yes, that is a sane step
<icelite> ah ok
<juniour> TJ- ithink its hardware faliure for my flash drive
<TJ-> Marissa: Do you know what hypervisor is being used? VZ, Xen, KVM, etc... ?
<TJ-> juniour: Is there anything on that device you can't afford to lose?
<Marissa> what is a hypervisor?
 * TJ- facepalms ... students these days! :D  ... that's the code that manages the separation of the host into virtual machines
<daftykins> Marissa: he basically means to find out what virtualisation tech they're using. 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' might give a clue
<willows> TJ-: thanks for the reply
<daftykins> TJ-: they gotta start somewhere ;)
<TJ-> daftykins: Oh I know... I'm a visiting professor ... I get them started :D
<juniour> TJ- nope but, yes my money i spent to bought it
<juniour> :)
<bantone> hey there
<TJ-> juniour: OK, lets try writing to it then... Are you ready?
<juniour> yep
<Marissa> daftykins: what should it say?
<daftykins> Marissa: pastebin please
<bantone> I got a customer that is getting an issue after a dist-upgrade
<bantone> 'fork: Cannot allocate memory'
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<bantone> not sure why this may be occurring?
<bantone> and this is with any application
<Marissa> http://pastebin.com/SpLryX7Q
<linux2622> laptop
<juniour> TJ- ?? next ??
<TJ-> juniour: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0 bs=50M"  ... this command will write zeros in blocks of 50MB from the start of the device until it reaches the end of the device
<daftykins> Marissa: ah ok that's not giving it away.
<TJ-> juniour: If that works... which you'll know if the command doesn't exit immediately, will show you can write to the device
<daftykins> TJ-: know a good approach to identify the virt tech in use for Marissa's VPS?
<Marissa> daftykins: hold on, they have three logos on their vps site
<Marissa> xen, openvz and kvm
<saleem> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Marissa> so it's one of these
<daftykins> Marissa: do any of those names occur in the output from 'uname -a' ?
<Marissa> when i go to the control panel, it has a strange logo under "type" that looks exactly like the xen one
<TJ-> daftykins: They all reveal themselves in special ways, there is a bit of code to do it but I don't recall its name
<juniour> TJ- got read-only file system
<Marissa> daftykins: Linux DB05769 2.6.32-042stab078.28 #1 SMP Mon Jul 8 10:17:22 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> juniour: You mean that command failed?
<juniour> yep
<juniour> TJ- no what??
<saleem> hi, what are the main files/components to choose for a kernel installation from apt/synaptic?
<juniour> TJ- now wt??
<TJ-> juniour: Has that Sandisk Cruzer Blade been used on a Windows system before?
<juniour> yepp
<juniour> yep it was used in windows only. i know linux is powerful so i am trying to remove write protection using linux :)
<daftykins> Marissa: hrmm i sense it may be openvz but i don't think it's really any use to me i'm afraid
<daftykins> Marissa: i'm really not sure how i'd proceed other than asking their support
<Marissa> i've made a ticket on their site
<Marissa> we'll see tomorrow
<Marissa> i'll go do something else, it';s my holiday after all :)
<Marissa> thanks for all the help!
<TJ-> Marissa: daftykins: see http://people.redhat.com/~rjones/virt-what/
<daftykins> Marissa: i'd be interested to know how it goes.
<juniour> TJ- got something
<trism> juniour: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4653/how-do-i-get-rid-of-u3-system-on-my-usb-drive which I'm guessing is the issue
<daftykins> TJ-: thanks
<csj> anyone here ever used Ubuntu 13.04 on a ThinkPad S431?
<TJ-> juniour: can you pastebin the output from "lsusb" ?
<xangua> !anyone | csj
<ubottu> csj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<csj> ok, my real question is: is it socially acceptable to open-mouth kiss animals in public? ;)
<j03l> hey zafrix
<csj> no, but seriously.. I'm considering buying a ThinkPad S431 and just want to know if there are any issues.
<TJ-> juniour: I think trism is onto something. You need to install and run the u3_tool.
<csj> I see the S431 is certified "Enabled" in 12.04.2
<juniour> TJ- http://pastebin.com/kF3pQSak
<TJ-> juniour: and now, "lsusb -vd 0781:5567"
<arooni-mobile> how can I figure out which app is contributing most to load.  I'm looking at htop right now but don't know if I'm just looking for high cpu usage
<juniour> TJ- http://pastebin.com/HAmmRUhY
<mgriffin> anyone familiar with phpMyAdmin on 12.04? these docs seem wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/phpmyadmin.html because i think i need to modify /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf and then dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<TJ-> juniour: OK, "sudo apt-get install u3-tool"
<juniour> TJ- done
<juniour> now
<juniour> ??
<TJ-> juniour: I'm just reading up on the tool... but try this in the meantime: "sudo u3-tool -p 0 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0"
<Praxi> trying to understand a permissions command I ran across.  find . -type f -exec chmod 755 {} \;     <--thats saying  In the current directory, find any files, and change their permissions to 755.  What does {} and \ do in the command?
<TJ-> juniour: That reduces the reserved space for a CD image for the U3 software to 0 bytes, now lets try unlocking the data side: "sudo u3-tool -R /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0"
<tmmunq> {} is just that commands syntax for the filename
<TJ-> Praxi:  for each file found, its name is represented by the {} in execution of the command specified
<TJ-> juniour: now try a write to it, as a test: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0 bs=50M count=1"
<Praxi> ahh gotcha thanks TJ-   is the slash representing anything special?
<juniour> TJ- i got this Error opening device: Read-only file system
<TJ-> Praxi: it is escaping the end-of-command indicator so it is read by 'find' and not the shell
<TJ-> juniour: Was that after using "-R"
<PhantomPhreak53> Really random but the last 2 days my ubuntu-server 12.0.4 has really slowed down. I only have a web, ssh, and mysql running on it. When I go to login it takes like 3 minutes. If I do apt-get update it freezes for like 10 minutes. If I run top or free nothing is even utilizing 1% of the resources available. Is there something else I can check? I see a few posts about vm.swappiness but I don't know.
<PhantomPhreak53> The server has been running fine for almost 2 years and has been sluggish the last 3 days
<ikonia> PhantomPhreak53: sounds like dns/reverse dns
<juniour> TJ- dd: opening `/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0': Read-only file system
<TJ-> juniour: OK try the unlock command "sudo u3-tool -u /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200519426213ECB0A2E9-0:0"
<PhantomPhreak53> ikonia: it locks up everything. Even the web pages.
<ikonia> PhantomPhreak53: yes, sounds like dns/reverse dns
<TJ-> juniour: Then try the 'dd' command again
<PhantomPhreak53> ikonia: suggestions?
<djapo> i have x11 forwarding enabled and the window is forwarded but whenever i try to acces a menu or right click a white box outlinling the dimmensions of the menu appears than closses ... does anyone have any experiance with this?
<ikonia> PhantomPhreak53: check dns, reverse dns
<PhantomPhreak53> for the box?
<PhantomPhreak53> the box doesn't control it's own dns
<ikonia> PhantomPhreak53: check it's resolver, and check it resolves
<juniour> TJ- error bro no luck
<moldy> hi
<ok_> hi
<Praxi> PhantomPhreak53: my basically unmonitored ubuntu server ran fine for a year, then started behaving sporadically, /boot was out of space
<TJ-> juniour: OK, another option, which disabled device security: "-d" ... if that fails, we'll try to dump device info
<ok_>  why paltalksceen doesn't work on ubuntu  ?
<juniour> k
<moldy> updated a 10.04 system to 12.04. rootfs on lvm on dmraid. boot fails. i think that it's missing the lvm modules within the initramfs (looking at the initramfs image, i cannot find them). how should i fix this?
<juniour> TJ- no luck with -d option
<TJ-> juniour: OK, use "-D" (for debug) and pastebin the results
<juniour> TJ- error
<TJ-> juniour: really? what does it report?
<TJ-> juniour: It might be that we need to tell usb-tool to use a different communication channel to the device.
<juniour> TJ- Error opening device: Read-only file system
<TJ-> juniour: Grrr :D
<juniour> TJ- OHHHHHHH i got frustrated
<juniour> with my this dummy f---k flash drive
<TJ-> juniour: OK, try "-i" which should display device info
<juniour> k
<juniour> TJ- same error with -i option
<TJ-> juniour: I'm thinking it has been password protected!
<juniour> TJ- its not giving any permission to perform any task wt type of write protection is this , i have never seen
<juniour> TJ- but i can see the data
<ixio2> hi, if I want a script to run at start up can I just add it to rc.local ?
<juniour> TJ- some videos it in there i can play see but cant modify or move or delete :)
<ixio2> do I have to put && at the end or something ?
<PhantomPhreak53> ikonia: am I just supposed to check that the server resolves it's own hostname and ip?
<ikonia> PhantomPhreak53: check it's own resolver, and check that it also reolves, front and back facing
<TJ-> juniour: I'm out of ideas now! Got a hammer?
<Stax_> hi
<juniour> TJ- yep
<Stax_> I'm unable to see images in browser or image viewer
<juniour> TJ- may be i need to smash hammer on my flash drive
<juniour> TJ- that will remove all protection ever
<juniour> :)
<ixio2> how can I troubleshoot a script not starting that I added to rc.local ?
<ixio2> I have chmod +x the rc.local file
<djapo> who here drinks coffee?
<ixio2> <-
<TJ-> ixio2: Did you add the call to it before or after the "exit 0" line?
<ixio2> before
<tmmunq> try specifying the shell in front of the script
<ixio2> bash /home/ubuntu/mb_tcp_server/tcp_server.sh  <--- like this ?
<TJ-> ixio2: Is the script executable by all? does it rely on functions only available in a different shell (bash versus (da)sh )
<ixio2> I can run it fine from my ubuntu user account
<ixio2> I run it in screen but they want it to start at boot
<TJ-> ixio2: Does your script expect environment variables that aren't there when it runs at boot?
<ixio2> nah
<ixio2> does rc.local log somewhere?
<ixio2> and can I test rc.local without rebooting ?
<TJ-> ixio2: So, maybe add "set +x" to the top of the script, and in rc.local add a trailing redirect to some log file?
<tmmunq> does it work when you run rc.local manually?
<ixio2> aha..: /home/ubuntu/mb_tcp_server/tcp_server.sh: line 2: ./tcp_server/mb_tcp_server.py: No such file or directory
<ixio2> I need to somehow make it run from its location
<TJ-> ixio2: You need to cd to the expected directory
<ixio2> kk
<TJ-> ixio2: Or use absolute paths
<ixio2> ok seems to work.. rebooting to test
<tmmunq> good luck
<TJ-> ixio2: something like "cd $(dirname $0)"
<djapo> i cant see menus in my x11 forwarded applications?
<linuxliam> im trying to compile aptana from source but when i cd to the source dir and run make it syas no makefile found
<TJ-> linuxliam: Does it need to run 'configure' or autogen.sh ?
<linuxliam> im not sure
<linuxliam> TJ https://github.com/aptana/studio3/tree/release
<linuxliam> im trying to build a deb package from source
<Raging> Hello
<bantone> part
<bantone> er
<rurufufuss> what is the recommended way to edit programs that start up automatically, in 12.10?
<nahledge> I am on a live CD boot of Ubuntu, I am trying to edit files on an SD card with an ext4 partition (The native OS on the machine is WIndows 8)
<reisio> rurufufuss: to edit which startup?
<nahledge> I need to move files from windows 8 to the ext 4 partition, i booted live ubuuntu, inserted card, nothing happenbs
<rurufufuss> reisio: hmm, gnome maybe?
<nahledge> help?
<reisio> ...
<bekks> nahledge: What do you expect to happen?
<nahledge> The sd card to mount so I can edit the files. Ubuntu is linux, the partition is linux. I fail to see how the fact that its alive cd would rule out sd card support
<nahledge> (@ bekks)
<blazemore> nahledge: Does the system have a make and model number?
<nnyk_> Hi, if i 'apt-get installed' a package and i want to install the latest from source, do I have to 'apt-get remove' the app first before installing the source version?
<jrib> nnyk_: depends
<nnyk_> jrib: on what exactly?
<stego> what should i do if i want to remove a program that i compiled from source? can i use apt-get as i normally do?
<jrib> nnyk_: can you be more specific about what you are installing, how and why you are not using the repository version?
<jrib> stego: depends on how you installed it.
<JThomas1> How do I find where a apt package was pulled from?
<jrib> JThomas1: apt-cache policy will give you hints (maybe)
<stego> jrib, configure, make, make install
<jrib> JThomas1: apt-cache policy PACKAGE will give you hints (maybe)
<nnyk_> jrib: i have git installed and its version 1.7 and i want to upgrade to 1.8
<jrib> stego: try « make uninstall », read documentation, manually remove the files.  Try those (in that order)
<linuxliam> im looking for an IDE simalair to webmatrix
<jrib> nnyk_: you're on 12.04?
<nnyk_> jrib: yes i am.
<stego> ok, thanks jrib!
<jrib> nnyk_: git is something that you should be able to find in a ppa or maybe even in backports
<nnyk_> jrib: okay, ill check for a ppa with the version i seek.
<jrib> nnyk_: if you really need to compile it (or if you need to compile a different software), then you don't need to remove the apt version (if you want to keep 2 versions around) as long as you make sure it installs to /usr/local (or some other location that won't conflict with where apt likes to install things)
<nnyk_> jrib: by the way, am i right to say that i don't really trust all ppa's; is there a way the ppa's are verified?
<jrib> nnyk_: you are right. You basically trust the author.  Usually, I'll only use a ppa if it's the official repository for a project.  You also have access to the source code if you want to vet  it yourself
<nnyk_> jrib: alright...thanks, you've been a big help.
<ionelmc> hello
<ionelmc> i have this issue libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<ionelmc> i get it from a python app
<ionelmc> the python (3.2) is from the ubuntu repos
<ionelmc> ubuntu is 12.04
<cjopcjop> could anyone here recommend a good mail server guide? I've run into issues with one
<cjopcjop> it used courier and nothing seems to be doing what it needs to
<jrib> ionelmc: speak in full sentences and don't use enter as punctuation
<jrib> ionelmc: also provide relevant details (logs, commands, output) in pastebin
<ionelmc> jrib: i'm trying to reduce it to some simple test code, but i only happen once in a while in the testsuite of some app of mine
<jrib> ionelmc: you can still be explicit about that
<qualia> my laptop has this horrible fan noise, is there a good tutorial on editing the hardware power consumption or the output of stuff?
<qualia> minimizing it?
<qualia> or disabling the fan entirely.
<qualia> or/and
<me0wth> How do you create additional panels on the desktop on gnome classic (12.04)?
<blazemore> ionelmc: Please can you summarise: What you were trying to do when the error occured, what command you ran exactly, and what Ubuntu version you are running
<blazemore> ionelmc: Also please put the command and the exact error message in a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> cjopcjop: i haven't used it, but i bookmarked the following: http://dbpmail.net/essays/2013-06-29-hackers-replacement-for-gmail.html
<me0wth> Does anyone know where the add new panel option is in ubuntu 12.04 gnome?
<trism> me0wth: alt+right click the panel, new panel
<blubuntu> What are the values returned by ps aux?
<ionelmc> blazemore, jrib: i wrote all the details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5982917/
<mirak> hello
<mirak> why xrandr doesn't work for 24hz ?
<ionelmc> I also ran it with ltrace, no calls to pthread_cancel
<mirak> this is garbage once again
<ionelmc> also, there is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.3/+bug/40285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40285 in gcc-4.6 (Ubuntu) "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ReggieMan> Should I install Oracle JRE in /opt, /usr/local or /usr/lib and why?
<hpc_> anyone knowledgeable on installing and using wifi adapters?
<zykotick9> ReggieMan: i'd vote for /opt as it's out-of-repo (i consider /usr a quasi-system directory)
<ReggieMan> zykotick9: What does out-of-repo and quasi-system mean?
<zykotick9> ReggieMan: "out-of-repo" = anything non-ubuntu.  quasi-system, means i leave ONLY /usr as an only ubuntu/canonical directory.  YMMV.
<reisio> ReggieMan: I wouldn't install it anywhere
<reisio> install icedtea
<reisio> or don't
<jsplifer> Hello, I'm wanting to change the wallpaper of the login screen.  I see several entries on the web how to do this in 13.04 but they are contradictory, with users saying the method didn't work.  Could somebody please direct me to instructions that they feel are accurate?
<boggle> apt-get update issue - end of output: http://pastebin.com/Hb5pcN3p
<dr_willis_> jsplifer:  lightdm can auto-change wallpaper to be the one the user  you have selected   is using.   askubuntu.com would be the place id look for the  most accurate guides
<zykotick9> reisio: +1 to "I wouldn't install it anywhere"
<reisio> zykotick9: +1 to reisio: +1
<reisio> I like your style :p
<dr_willis_> jsplifer:  there may also be some ubuntu tweaking tools out that can set it.  such as ubuntu-tweak, or unsettings, or others i cant rember
<jsplifer> ok dr_willis_ thanks for the input
<DoverMo> jsplifer, usually it's a png
<ReggieMan> Will I be able to move it later if I install it in /opt?
<DoverMo> jsplifer, back up whatever png's you find and then try putting the new picture with the same name
<boggle> apt-get update issue - end of output: http://pastebin.com/Hb5pcN3p
<jsplifer> yes DoverMo, trying to find the name of the default .png so I can back up and replace it now
<Guest26517> hey all, question regarding ap-get, this is what I'm getting from the request to apt-get libapache2-mod-python: libapache2-mod-python : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<Guest26517> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cjopcjop> any idea
<cjopcjop> as to why? *sorry, multiple lines
<cjopcjop> any takers?
<JuicyJ> you're a taker
<cjopcjop> JuicyJ you always say that!
<cjopcjop> ;)
<DoverMo> jsplifer, you could try "find / -name "*.png"
<DoverMo> "
<jsplifer> yeah, that brings up thousands of images though
<DoverMo> jsplifer, then you must search through them all D:
<io> hello ~ i'm using ubuntu in gnome-classion session, how can i get panel's applets preloaded before I login
<reisio> io: what good would that do?
<io> i want my gnome panel's applet (indicators) fully loaded before logging on.
<reisio> io: what good would that do?
<io> reisio, cuz it is ugly in my eyes when i see these things loading .
<io> ah reisio is abot :D
<JuicyJ> cjopcjop, try sudo apt-get update and try again.
<wilee-nilee> io, He means you no harm, in a robotic voice.
<DoverMo> io, we are all cyborgs
<io> anybody please, i want my gnome panel's applets(indicators) preloaded before my desktop shows up
<reisio> no it's just, when you ignore my question
<reisio> I feel the need to ask it again
<reisio> maybe you didn't see it...
<io> hello. do i need to paste it again.
<reisio> io: that would take some work
<reisio> it'd be simpler to put up an image matching the login window after you've actually logged in, to obscure their loading
<io> plz guide me, if u have free time
<boggle> When I "apt-get update": "W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192". Using ubuntu 12.04
<boggle> Any ideas?
<reisio> this would make it take longer to access your already-loaded stuff, however
<reisio> so would be silly
<alonsocn> Hi all
<reisio> hi alonsocn
<wilee-nilee> boggle, run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<wilee-nilee> may work may not
<io> thx reisio
<Xochipilli> i fucking hate niggers
<alonsocn> somebody with knowledge about how setup wifi on ubuntu so? :)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Xochipilli
<ubottu> Xochipilli: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jkoudys> Just moved to raring, and the new playonlinux build doesn't have an Internet Explorer options in the install menu - was this removed? Can't find anything on google saying it was
<jkoudys> IE testing is 99% of why I use playonlinux at all
<reisio> jkoudys: you can do that with plain Wine
<reisio> although it'll be much more reliable from a Windows VM
<reisio> jkoudys: https://github.com/xdissent/ievms
<reisio> free, legal
<jkoudys> more reliable from playonlinux than plain wine
<jkoudys> those ievms look good, thanks
<JeanCarloMachado> someone know a good rss client for ubuntu that stay fixed on desktop like a widget?
<reisio> JeanCarloMachado: check
<reisio> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<k1l> JeanCarloMachado: take a look at conky
<JeanCarloMachado> tanks.. ill try conky, gnome extensions does not work since i'm running unity
#ubuntu 2013-08-14
<dr_willis> there is a very very very nice conky theme-config tool listed at the postings on the webupd8 or omgubuntu site.  it makes it easy to add some nice conkyness to your desktop
<checoimg> Hi guys a little question about CP command
<histo> !ask | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * reisio considers !patience | histo :p
<daftykins> yeah he loves those bot commands ¬_¬
<checoimg> I want to make a two way synchronization, Will this work ? : cp -vau /media/user/Main /media/user/Backup
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Linuxfreak78> Hello all.  I have a shell script that I would like to have executed when X starts (in other words, the script requires that X be running, but I would like it to run prior to login).  Is there a way to accomplish this?
<checoimg> and then
<seg> Linuxfreak78: use /etc/rc.local
<Babu_> im installing 13.04 server in a VMPlayer, the install works and goes to the terminal login prompt, i login and get the prompt, where do i go from here. how do i run/install gui?
<histo> checoimg: what do you mean by two way synchronization?
<checoimg>  cp -vau /media/user/Backup /media/user/Main
<checoimg> so maybe
<checoimg> cp -vau /media/user/Main /media/user/Backup && cp -vau /media/user/Backup /media/user/Main
<histo> Linuxfreak78: .xinitrc
<k1l> checoimg: for synchronization use rsync. for 2 way sync use unison
<Mace268> why not rsync?
<wilee-nilee> Babu_, The ubuntu-sever runs without a gui, but you can install a desktop I guess.
<seg> Linuxfreak78: oh yeah, thats better, xinitrc
<jpds> Babu_: Why do you want a GUI on a server?
<Babu_> wilee-nilee how do i do that?
<Babu_> new to linux so not sure where to go after the install
<histo> Babu_: sudo tasksel
<jpds> Babu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<histo> Babu_: why are you trying server edition if you are new?
<wilee-nilee> Babu_, why, and why 13.04 12.04 is longterm with 5years support 13.04 is a 3rd of that
<Babu_> because i want to play with LAMP (LAMP is installed)
<jpds> Babu_: LAMP is not a toy.
<daftykins> i love LAMP
<dr_willis> Linuxfreak78: what does the script do exactly
<jpds> daftykins: You love PHP? You poor thing.
<reisio> checoimg: hrmmm
<dr_willis> you csn install lamp on the desktop edition Babu_
<daftykins> jpds: it was a film reference but it seems it was wasted :(
<jpds> daftykins: https://jeena.net/images/2012/PHP-The-Good-Parts.pdf
<Babu_> so i guess once i have LAMP installed and dont need a gui, where do i go from here?
<Babu_> obviously a complete noob
<reisio> checoimg: think I'd just script it
<seg> Babu_: you could install a gui, or just do whatever lamp stuff you want from the bash interface or ssh into it from another box
<daftykins> jpds: i know pretty much nothing of PHP, happy to keep it that way too
<dr_willis> Babu_:  learn shell  and bash fundamentals
<Babu_> ok, pointers?
<Babu_> you guys are great
<Babu_> thanks
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<seg> Babu_: Well, get a goal in mind that has to do with a LAMP stack, and then head towards the goal. It's hard to just play with a lamp stack without something in mind
<checoimg> reisio ; I dunno how to script yet , surely is dead simple though
<tsongki> how do i uninstall ubuntu OS
<Babu_> ok so i want to eventually get joomla to play with
<checoimg> tsongki : Go into Live CD nand install OS Uninstaller form PPA
<histo> tsongki: what is it you want to install?
<Babu_> i'll get the joomla hosted somewhere but wanted to play with it on my own first
<Linuxfreak78> dr_willis, my laptop has a misbehaving touchscreen that constantly clicks on random parts of the screen.  I have a shell script that disables it when I'm logged in, but the login screen can still be very frustrating at times. I'm up for editing xinitrc as suggested, unless there is a better solution.
<checoimg> tsongki : a google search should tell you where the PPA is
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<checoimg> tsongki : I hear is a very good option
<seg> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<fellayaboy> im using compiz and when i use the volume upand down on my keyboard it shows a very low resolution picture of an icon..how can i fix it so thats its a high res icon..i think they call that icon the notify-osd.. i installed notify-osd-icons but still no luck
<tsongki> wait does that uninstall also the partition that ubuntu made
<r4f43l> hellou
<r4f43l> is problem my wifi atheros 9485
<r4f43l> is not up icon
<reisio> checoimg: for i in foo bar; do rsync -av source/ "$i"; done
<reisio> checoimg: where foo and bar are directories
<r4f43l> helpme
<reisio> checoimg: you need to test it though, rsync has tricky syntax
<tsongki> histo im going to switch to mint cinnamon
<reisio> might not even be worth it for only two
<reisio> rsync -av source foo && rsync -av source bar is actually shorter :p
<trism> fellayaboy: in the center of the screen or the top right?
<dr_willis> Linuxfreak78:  i doubt if .xinitrc is what you want. that would be a per-user file. and would only run after the user logs in. and even then. it wont run depending on what desktop the user selects. Best would be to have lightdm run the command.
<dr_willis> Linuxfreak78:  you definatly dont want /etc/rc.local
<Linuxfreak78> That's a thought.  How would I get lightdm to run it?
<dr_willis> check the lightdm configs and docs. it can do it.  askubuntu.com may have a guide
<jrib> Linuxfreak78: how do you disable it?
<Babu_> how do you disable all these join announcements in this window on irc
<oisa> Are nVidia drivers OK on 13.10 yet?
<Linuxfreak78> jrib, I disable it using several xinput commands.  I can give specifics if you need them (I'm happy to help if you need it because it drove me crazy!)
<dr_willis> Linuxfreak78:  if you dont need it 'disabled' at the login screen. your user could run a script to do the commands from their autorun directory
<Babu_> how do you disable all these join announcements in this window on irc
<dr_willis> if you DO need it disabled. then you would want lightdm to run the commands.
<djapo> is anyone else not able to right click on forwarded windows over ssh?
<dr_willis> Babu_:  totally depends on your irc client. I dont see any parts or joins or quits at all. ;)
<Babu_> im on the default web client in the browser
<fellayaboy> anyone know how to fix the low resolution problem in notify-osd
<reisio> fellayaboy: which problem?
<dr_willis> Babu_:  look at its settings menus
<fellayaboy> well when i press the volume up and down...the icon is low resolution ...it looks ugly
<Babu_> hmm nothing ike that i can see
<dr_willis> Babu_:  and you may want to start usng a better irc client.
<Babu_> but i'll try something
<Babu_> hehe:)
<Babu_> fo sho
<dr_willis> Babu_:  the freenode web site client has options to hide part/joins.
<fellayaboy> reisio.  when i press the volume up and down on my keyboard the popup icon of the volume is very low resolution
<Babu_> i think thats what im using
<fellayaboy> reisio im using compiz
<Babu_> qwebirc
<reisio> fellayaboy: you mean it's smaller than you'd like?
<dr_willis> Babu_:  ask in #freenode  or explore the settings more for it..  i dont use it.
<Babu_> ok great thank
<Babu_> thanks
<dr_willis> Babu_:  you may want to use xchat for a gui client. or weechat for a text only client
<Linuxfreak78> dr_willis, that's what I've been doing.  I typically log in automatically, but would prefer that the touchscreen be disabled starting with the login screen as I like to switch between desktop environments and it takes much longer to select the one I want when the cursor is 'clicking' in random places every second or two.
<histo> ?
<Babu_> !clear
<Linuxfreak78> Thanks to everyone for your help.  At the very least, you guys have me started in the right direction.  Have a good day/night everyone!
<justtesting132> .
<Fritjof_Gabriel> Hello everyone, Fritjof_Gabrielhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<eduslack> Good night! I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) but the Personal Folder icon is with that old. Anyone know what to do to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> eduslack, ^^^^^
<boggle> wilee-nilee: thanks! worked just fine!
<boggle> exit
<boggle> lol, whoops
<readyjar_> How come my software center is screwed? The font is almost readable (all blurry) and the whole thing likes to crash
<dr_willis> try making a new user see if its goofed up for them also  readyjar_
<stayonthehustle> Hey, can any one recommend a clipboard manager of sorts?
<reisio> stayonthehustle: of sorts?
<stayonthehustle> not of sorts I guess, but a clipboard manager. :)
<SuperNoeMan> hi, I have a program that I wrote the source to. I'm compiling it and running it just fine on one platform
<SuperNoeMan> but then when I try to run it on anther it dies
<SuperNoeMan> can anybody help me find out why it won't even load the program?
<SuperNoeMan> hold on... let me the the gdb output
<wting> What's the fastest way to filter out all lines greater than a certain length with pipe input?
<readyjar_> SuperNoeMan: Tried compiling for target platform?
<SuperNoeMan> readyjar_: I didn't migrate platforms
<SuperNoeMan> just machines
<SuperNoeMan> and yes, I recompiled it. In fact, compilation went without hitch
<SuperNoeMan> ... 1 sec, here's gdb output:
<SuperNoeMan> http://pastebin.com/unMm5Cj0
<readyjar_> Software center fails to launch now, this is the error: http://fpaste.org/31948/64427111/
<Fah> you're using dlopen on a library tht doesn't exist SuperNoeMan ?
<Fah> it'll compile fine since the dlopen shit is runtime
<SuperNoeMan> ah is that it?
<kubunto> quick question: how do i install openssh from commandline
<SuperNoeMan> wow, how did you know
<SuperNoeMan> Fah: ^ also, then how to I install the dlopen?
<Fah> Read the warnings
<Fah> Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.
<Runemoro> Hi, what's the difference between Ubuntu core, Ubuntu server minimal install and mini.iso minimal install
<SuperNoeMan> yeah I wondered what vdso was
<Jeruvy>  !openssh | kubunto
<SuperNoeMan> I tried to find what package it belongs to, but couldn't
<ubottu> kubunto: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<trism> wting: sed -n '/^.\{80\}/!p'
<trism> wting: or whatever length other than 80
<Fah> Run ldconfig -v |grep linux-vdso.so on the working platform. Compare it to the other
<Fah> Is this a 64/32 bit thing?
<paddymahoney> ubuntu core is a small, byok distribution that is basically just what is needed to bootstrap apt-get
<Jeruvy> !find openssh | kubunto
<Runemoro> Also, where can I get a package list that doesn't include dependencies
<ubottu> kubunto: Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, libconfig-model-openssh-perl
<Fah> you will need the shared lib for the platform. Or you  will need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to where the existing platform uses provided you have all the crap it's linked against
<SuperNoeMan> Fah: no, I don't think so
<Jeruvy> kubunto sudo apt-get install (package above)
<wting> trism: thanks!
<kubunto> Jeruvy: thanks
<Runemoro> paddymahoney: Does ubuntu minimal have more packages?
<Fah> hrm, i might be misleading you. I think that lib is pretty core to the kernel
<Jeruvy> kurtcoke cheers
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro, They are all basically the ubuntu base, you have no commas in that question though so it is a bit confusing
<paddymahoney> Ubuntu server core is supposed to be a trim basis for like, vm images and small appliances and stuff. Runemoro
<paddymahoney> Runemoro: yes
<SuperNoeMan> Fah: that makes sense, but why doesn't it give a sensible error about what library it couldn't find in order that I could know?
<paddymahoney> Runemoro: It has the debian alternate installer, fits on a cd iso
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: you're fighting with a library loading problem it seems. The compiler warnings/errors wont be much use I think
<Runemoro> paddymahoney, wilee-nilee: Thank you
<stayonthehustle> For clipboard managers: Diodon or CopyQ?
<Fah> is ldd able to find everything it's linked to?
<anannie> Hey there, I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed on my netbook and I would like to upgrade it without losing any data. I did sudo do-release-upgrade and for some reason it said no new releases found
<SuperNoeMan> not compiler warnings, but when you go to run the program without gdb
<SuperNoeMan> it just dies without any mention of a where or why...
<anannie> is there any way I can do the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 then to 12.04?
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: are you using dlopen? Or are you linking to libraries
<Jeruvy> anannie 11.04 is EOL.  You'd do better to backup and do a fresh install.  You could have issues with the upgrade
<paddymahoney> Runemoro np!
<daftykins> Heed groovy Jeruvy's words well, people
<daftykins> ^_^
<Jeruvy> Thank daftykins :)
<Jeruvy> +s
<SuperNoeMan> Fah I'm not aware of dlopen explicitly
<anannie> Jeruvy: I know. I'm afraid that a backup and a fresh install isn't an option... Is there any way at all to do that upgrade?
<SuperNoeMan> I'm building of a software library using Cmake
<SuperNoeMan> and it's loading .so files that are dependencies dynamically
<Jeruvy> anannie why isn't it an option?  Older hardware?
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: then yeah, that's defering to dlopen
<SuperNoeMan> ah ok
<anannie> Jeruvy: Old netbook to be precise. Plus, there is a lot of data on this that I want to preserve, specific configurations etc.
<anannie> Jeruvy: It's just going to be a pain to set it all back up
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: dpkg -l each system and diff the output? You're missing binary libs that are needed at runtime but not compile time
<Jordan_U> !eol | anannie
<ubottu> anannie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> anannie: fwiw 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' might be what you're after
<daftykins> unless it's just been removed
<anannie> jordan : already read that.
<anannie> daftykins: That isn't working
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: that's assuming all the files are owned by a package. If you manuallly installed stuff then you're going to have fun with find and diff
<daftykins> anannie: with the -d ?
<anannie> jordan : Updated the sources.list and so on, it isn't working
<anannie> yeah
<daftykins> you're out of options then
<Jordan_U> anannie: Please pastebin your sources.lst.
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: the alternative is to link to the libs you need. If they're not present you'll get link errors
<Jordan_U> daftykins: -d stands for "development", anannie isn't trying to upgrade to a development release of Ubuntu.
<anannie> The CD portion is commented out btw Jordan_U
<BlitzHere> Hi all. I'm having trouble with musicbrainz tag and cover art lookups while ripping out my music CDs with Rhythmbox. Can anyone help?
<BlitzHere> Is there a musicbrainz plugin that i can install?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: uh-huh
<anannie> http://pastebin.com/3KdZghEk
<anannie> ^ Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> anannie: You have apparently not followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades.
<Jeruvy> anannie not really an answer, but you don't have to upgrade.  It may be better to leave it as is.  Otherwise do a backup of all /home /var /usr then a fresh install.
<Jordan_U> Jeruvy: Using an OS without security updates only might make sense if you're not going to be connected to the internet.
<BlitzHere> I also have this odd problem where installing rhythmbox doesn't set up an icon in the HUD. I can still run it through the terminal though
<anannie> Jordan_U: Erm, it told me to insert such and such sources to that and they were already there, so I didn't really see the point in doing so
<Jeruvy> Jordan_U true, but it beats breaking everything.
<SuperNoeMan> Fah: well I don't want to link against them if I have to change source
<SuperNoeMan> if it is a compilation step I need, then I can go with that
<anannie> Jordan_U: Ah it was old-releases not archive. sorry about that. Will change that
<SuperNoeMan> also, Fah: I just added the libs to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<SuperNoeMan> and it still dies without ever revealing why...
<Fah> SuperNoeMan:same error in gdb?
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: when you run ldd on the libs, are they missing any deps?
<SuperNoeMan> yes
<SuperNoeMan> ldd?
<Jordan_U> Jeruvy: Risking your data, or risking becomming part of a botnet is in my opinion not better than "breaking everything".
<Fah> ldd shows shared library dpes
<Fah> deps
<niCe> i hace a huge problem
<niCe> have
<Jeruvy> Jordan_U I don't share your opinion, but I respect where your going.
<niCe> something went wrong with Ubuntu all restarted like the GUI then I rebooted and my laptop says no is installed then tries booting a live CD and it does not detect my hard drive what happened?!?!?!?!
<SuperNoeMan> well I ran ldd on my own
<Jordan_U> anannie: No problem. Good luck with the upgrade and be sure to have rescue media at hand in case something goes wrong.
<SuperNoeMan> and I don't know if it's missing any libs...
<SuperNoeMan> how can I recursively check
<daftykins> niCe: what are you typing from now?
<Fah> run ldd on the *.so fils you added to LD_LIBRARY_PATH and look for "Not found"
<anannie> Jordan_U: I usually eye ball stuff and I spot errors, but in my head somehow archives became old-releases and so on
<Jordan_U> niCe: It sounds like your hard drive, or possibly the motherboard or just a cable, died.
<anannie> Jordan_U: Thanks for spotting that and apologies if I wasted your time
<SuperNoeMan> ah ok
<SuperNoeMan> thanks Fah
<Jordan_U> anannie: No problem, it happens to all of us :)
<BlitzHere> join #rhythmbox
<wilee-nilee> BlitzHere, /j #rhythmbox
<niCe> it happened once and I solved it mounting the hard drive from live CD
<niCe> but now is not there
<niCe> what can I do
<Fah> SuperNoeMan: the man pages for dlopen, and ldd might help you understand the code better
<wilee-nilee> niCe, Check the areas suggested might be involved.
<BlitzHere> wilee-nilee: Thanks, stuppid typo :P
<SuperNoeMan> ah ok
<SuperNoeMan> Fah: so far no, I don't see a single not found
<niCe> what areas
<daftykins> niCe: what does 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal on the livecd show?
<niCe> hold on
<semitones> is it normal for a 2TB hard drive to take 8 hours to partition into ext4?
<curatrix> no
<semitones> *usb hard drive
<curatrix> semitones: Maybe, But it still seems excessive
<checoimg> No is not normal
<curatrix> USB2 should chug along at about 40Mb/s
<checoimg> I have a 2TB HDD
<daftykins> *MB
<checoimg> and when I partitioned it to ext4 it didn't last much
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I have application server in ubuntu?
<niCe> I see dev SDA
<checoimg> copying 300 GB to it yest
<semitones> mine took more than 8 hours; it was doing something inode by inode
<niCe> do I need to mount it?
<daftykins> niCe: can you pastebin the output?
<semitones> I was using the gparted live cd
<semitones> i just hope it's ok
<niCe> daftykins no I am in my phone
<niCe> hold on
<checoimg> Maybe you'll use the normal Disk tool form Ubuntu next time
<curatrix> semitones: it sounds like the usb bus is the bottleneck
<checoimg> I use it so I don;t make the partitions on super user
<siva> hi everyone....
<anannie> Jordan_U: Hrm. I'm still running into an error
<Guest8058> i want some information regarding how to use mininet in ubuntu
<Dr_iBble> what is mininet?
<mini> i want to repair my 12.04 lts
<mini> using the terminal with sudo what is the command
<Guest8058> does anyone know about mininet?????
<xangua> !details | mini
<ubottu> mini: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I have application server in ubuntu?
<anannie> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/private/vgd7m1zs2wicbm4odebfg
<Jeruvy> isn't mininet a terminal for a serial port
<Dr_iBble> qemu is a good emulator
<stayonthehustle> Has anyone ever experiened trying to make a symbolic link and it says the target already exists? (when it doesn't)
<Dr_iBble> stayonthehustle try "ls -lsa"
<Guest8058> mininet is an tool..used for a particular purpose like which can be use to analyze the network traffic connected in your lan...
<Dr_iBble> there may be a hidden link
<mini> true
<semitones> curatrix, then it took my raspberry pi a full minute to mount the drive
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I have application server in ubuntu?
<stayonthehustle> Dr_iBble: what does the l and the a do? I don't see them in the man.
<Guest8058> any help about this tool
<mini> I have ubuntu 12.04 and trying to upgrade but it says can't read mirrir file.
<mini> mirror
<Dr_iBble> stayonthehustle l = list with details; a = all files including hidden
<curatrix> semitones: It could be the usb interface......A lot of the usb drive cradles/holders are hopelessly slow
<semitones> sigh I was hoping that wasn't the case
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Try #ubuntu-server
<semitones> I bought a usb 3.0 drive because I hoped it would be fast
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks
<Dr_iBble> mojtaba try qemu with kvm
<semitones> (even though I can only use it in 2.0 mode)
<stayonthehustle> Dr_iBble: Thank you. I think I actually had the target backwards..
 * stayonthehustle smashes forehead
<curatrix> semitones: will the bus handle a usb 3 interface .......The pi only has a usb 2
<mojtaba> Dr_iBble: could you please explain more?
<semitones> 3 is backwards compatible with 2
<semitones> i thought
<nice_> im here
<Dr_iBble> stayonthehustle congrats, thats a common mistake i make myself Xd
<nice_> who was helping me
<curatrix> semitones: It is but it is slow
<semitones> oh :/
<semitones> i made a bad purchasing decision then
<daftykins> nice_: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' if you can
<nice_> yes I am in the machine now
<daftykins> semitones: i think something just went funky with your format
<nice_> http://pastebin.com/GdTUCvWQ daftykins
<semitones> daftykins, would fsck catch anything wrong?
<daftykins> semitones: not sure, wouldn't hurt - though i bet it'd crawl if run on the pi :D
<curatrix> semitones: It is a little disheartening as I have a pi here with a 750GB drive that I was about to get a cradle for
<semitones> probably
<daftykins> nice_: nope looks like only the 1GB flash drive is found, if that's a flash drive?
 * nice_ cries
<nice_> what-s going on
<nice_> daftykins: yeees
<Beatstreet> is there a replacement for ethtool?
<Beatstreet> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Beatstreet>   ethtool
<daftykins> nice_: if it's a desktop PC, check the hard disk connections inside
<daftykins> (when turned off, naturally)
<semitones> curatrix, well the pi didn't do the formatting -- I should have done that since it took 8 hours -- it was my laptop with the gparted live cd
<nice_> all was working ok, just ubuntu crashed
<nice_> whyyy
<nice_> and this happened
<nice_> daftykins: laptop
<daftykins> ooh
<Dr_iBble> semitones, daftykins and curatrix what is up with the raspberry pi?
<nice_> all was working just openbox crashed
<daftykins> nice_: try switching it off, pulling the mains and the battery out, wait a few minutes, then reassemble and power back in
<daftykins> *on
<nice_> daftykins: ok brb
<nice_> thanks
<semitones> Dr_iBble, nothings wrong with the pi, but the USB hdd I got is weird. It took 8 hours to format from ntfs to ext4, and it was going inode by inode at the rate of 1 every 2 seconds
<nice_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/B5LJS66Q
<nice_> found that in dmesg
<nice_> does it help?
<Dr_iBble> what switches did you pass to dd?
<semitones> Dr_iBble, I formatted it with gparted, no special options
<Dr_iBble> mojtaba what application server do you require?
<nice_> those are all the errors daftykins http://pastebin.com/isxr4YBV
<Dr_iBble> semitones were you on a raspberry pi?
<semitones> Dr_iBble, no I was on my laptop
<Dr_iBble> is the issue with usb 1.0 ?
<daftykins> nice_: looks like your disk might not be happy :(
<Dr_iBble> how old is the laptop?
<daftykins> nice_: try the power thing
<semitones> Dr_iBble, it was usb 3.0 running in 2.0 mode
<Dr_iBble> ahh so no lack of power. hmmm has the issue been resolved?
<nice_> daftykins: but data is the disk, right?
<nice_> it happened once, something with the distro I am sure
<nice_> I remember I just came to the live cd and tried to install it again, like it mounted and all was fixed Dr_iBble
<nice_> brb then
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to rule it out
<mojtaba> Dr_iBble: I want to be able to run my applications from PI.
<damianos> trying to set up a compiz standalone session with ubuntu 13.04. I am not getting any windows or compositing
<Dr_iBble> if you have issues with a slow format you should check syslog in another tty console by pressing "cntl + alt + fX" X being F1 to F7 keys
<Dr_iBble> mojtaba you should look into qemu armv7 with kvm support. or in general a armv7 version of linux.
<Dr_iBble> mojtaba i mean qemu with armv7 support and kvm
<niCe> daftykins you here?
<niCe> daftykins it worked!!!!!!!
<niCe> oh my God
<mojtaba> Dr_iBble: ok thanks. I will take a look at it.
<niCe> I was crying!!!!
<daftykins> <3
<niCe> thanks!!!!
<daftykins> np :)
<niCe> but what happened why?????? a bad Ubuntu kernel configuration? you know? a lot of kernel panics occur
<daftykins> niCe: could be worth checking the disk is healthy, could be a little concerning
<niCe> how to check it
<daftykins> i'd probably memtest the system to check it's stable
<niCe> how?
<daftykins> run 'disk utility' and look for the SMART data on the drive
<daftykins> !memtest
<daftykins> aww ubottu you disappoint me
<niCe> disk utility
<wilee-nilee> niCe, Back up your stuff, it cuts down on the crying. ;)
<semitones> Dr_iBble, I'll remember that next time I'm formatting, it's long done now. I am suspicios that there's something wrong with it still becaues it took a minute for the pi to mount it.
<semitones> Dr_iBble, I don't know anything else to do to check if it is working properly
<Dr_iBble> smart errors should show in syslog on boot. or try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-if-harddisk-failing.html
<semitones> ty
<Dr_iBble> semitones check the bottom of my link for a quicker and easier result.
<niCe> daftykins got it what now Ickickedi smart data
<semitones> you mean smartcl?
<niCe> says daftykins 70 bad sectors
<niCe> should I go to run self test?
<semitones> it's brand new so I hope smart doesn't detect anything
<d3str0y> hi
<daftykins> niCe: that drive is going to die, backup your stuff!
<niCe> really????
<daftykins> niCe: is that laptop old?
<daftykins> yeah even 1 bad sector i consider game over
<niCe> but is with a green dot
<niCe> not red
<daftykins> can you up a screenshot?
<daftykins> of the smart data window
<niCe> it is like 3 years old
<Dr_iBble> backup unless you are willing to gamble the data away.
<Dr_iBble> 1tb drive had failed me 30minutes after purchase.
<niCe> hold on daftykins
<semitones> whoa
<Dr_iBble> it had maybe 10minutes of use.
<daftykins> it happens
<Dr_iBble> that was the last seagate i ever purchased
<daftykins> their disks only have 1yr warranties now =|
<daftykins> though i always bought WD
<Dr_iBble> yuss WD will rule supreme!
<Dr_iBble> lesson to be learnt, don't sell out... Xd
<nice_> daftykins: here_
<daftykins> D:
<nice_> uploading daftykins
<nice_> daftykins: you see it? http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img27/4272/53t3.png
<daftykins> nice_: yeah the reallocated sector count shows she's toast
<daftykins> nice_: copy anything off asap and buy a new one
<daftykins> nice_: or you could check the warranty with Toshiba if it isn't old
<nice_> daftykins: can-t be fixed?
<nice_> 3 years old
<daftykins> nope she's dead
<nice_> what are those test for? short extenden convenyance?
<daftykins> time to get the funeral arrangements rolling
<curatrix> Time for a SSD upgrade ;)
<daftykins> tests are more for awkward issues
<daftykins> you don't even have to test a drive in that state
<Bjond> burial at sea
<daftykins> nice_: your standard SATA HDD is quite cheap anywho
 * xmetal plays "taps" on a kazoo (or is that gazoo?) for the hdd
<semitones> what does "si" stand for in top?
 * reisio resists urge
<reisio> semitones: man top, /CPU States
<rypervenche> reisio: Oh, I see what you did there.
<semitones> reisio, thx
<reisio> "it's spanish for yes!" etc.
<xmetal> lol
<daftykins> i wanted to say topsi turvy
<daftykins> but that's just me :(
<semitones> what is "time spend servising software interrupts?"
<semitones> s/servising/servicing/
<Dr_iBble> cherrio!
<daftykins> semitones: the processor doing work for a system device
<semitones> daftykins, is a system device something in /dev ?
<daftykins> any hardware in the computer, interrupts are the way they ask the processor to do things for them
<daftykins> e.g. a graphics card might say 'hey gimme this data in RAM'
<dcope> hey all, how can i get my system to reload /etc/security/limits.conf?
<dcope> does it really require a reboot?
<theosdev> how to create an app in ubuntu?
<curatrix> theosdev: In what/which language?
<Raging> What kind of combat games are on the ubuntu store for downloads?
<savagecroc> does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook pro hardware  and if so.. how do you find performance, battery life etc?
<theosdev> curatrix : in python
<semitones> daftykins, ok. For some reason, while I was downloading an ubuntu torrent, rtorrent was high in si
<curatrix> theosdev: Try this   http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/
<daftykins> semitones: sorry i gotta head to bed now :( i'm not too familiar with that either
<semitones> gnight man!
<daftykins> nn :)
<xmetal> si?
<xmetal> (sorry ... couldn't help myself)
<xmetal> :)
<willows> So, I was trying to remove some old kernels from /lib/modules/, and it seems that I may have removed my current kernel as well. I noticed this because my audio stopped working.. Trying to troubleshoot this I entered the command uname -a in terminal and it outputed that I am on 3.5.0-37-generic. However, the most recent kernel in /lib/modules/ now is 3.5.0-36-generic. I don't really understand how I could be running on a kernel that I 
<willows> I think that what I want to do is download 3.5.0-37-generic.. Any thoughts?
<theosdev> curatrix : ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> willows, Run a grub update to see what is there.
<jrib> willows: you should be using apt to manage these things unless you installed your kernels without using apt
<Ari-Yang> willows, if you remove a current kernel you're using, you are still using it from what I understand, until you reboot
<Ari-Yang> willows, how I deleted my old kernels was with Synapitc
<Ari-Yang> * Synaptic
<xmetal> i do suddenly remember i have to see why i got some (didn't write them down) Dpkg errors when trying to upgrade the kernal in oh dang .. wrong room
<xmetal> a .. different OS
<xmetal> keep forgetting
<willows> wilee-nilee:  sudo apt-get update grub?
<wilee-nilee> willows, sudo update-grub
<rjknight1> hello, based on this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/331975/how-can-we-make-our-ubuntu-server-router-as-gateway-mode-to-router-mode/331997?noredirect=1#comment422678_331997
<rjknight1> The problem found. If we disable the masquerading, it can ping(visible) the hosts (PC1,PC2,PC3) from *7.x networks but it can't remote/connect to it. However, when we enable the the masquerade we can connect to it but it can't be ping(invisible).Any idea of what/why is this happened?
<willows> wilee-nilee, it lists -37 as if it's there
<wilee-nilee> willows, You might have removed part of it, not an area I have had to fix, I'm very careful removing kernels, so can't really trouble shoot this.
<xmetal> i just upgrade kernels and leave the old ones in place
<xmetal> hmm either no one is typing after my last comment or i am lagging for some reason
<Jeruvy> its quiet atm
<Sivik> any way to get stubs-32.h installed on a 64-bit ubuntu installation?
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> sorry Acce ... hit the wrong button in hexchat
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> that was odd .. never changed mp3s to have it start transfering before
<Guest8058> hi
<usr13> Guest64600: There are over 1600 on this channel, let's hope they don't all say hi back.
<semitones> my new goal: to make #ubuntu so popular that there are over 9000 users
<krz> any gui tools for mongodb?
<angela> Hi I have an upstart script to run a node.js script.
<Guest46849> hi i have installed 13.04 in my laptop...now my question how to install java in it
<angela> However, after issuing 'start node_shortener', I can't find the process running as indicated by ps aux or forever list.
<xangua> !java | Guest46849
<ubottu> Guest46849: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<angela> here is my script http://askubuntu.com/questions/332331/upstart-no-process
<angela> how can I start troubleshooting?
<krz> anyone?
<Xochipilli> krz pm
<willows> Ok, thanks for the help
<Xochipilli> willows
<Xochipilli> hey
<Xochipilli> pm me real quick
<usr13> angela: Is that the configuration file?
<angela> yes, its the node_shortener.conf file in /etc/init
<willows> Xochipilli pming me highly offensive material
<usr13> angela: Ok, well, here's how it works.  Yes, you can put a config file in /etc/init  and it can be something that the actual script refers to and uses, but the actual script would go in /etc/init.d/
<angela> oh
<usr13> angela: And you would then need to chmod +x  it
<angela> lemme try that
<usr13> angela: And you can just name it node_shortner
<usr13> angela: So you might just need to  sudo mv /etc/init/node_shortener.conf /etc/init.d/node_shortener ;sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/node_shortner  #And that may be all it takes.
<angela> usr13: but then I get start: Unknown job: node_shortener
<usr13> angela: When you do ____________?
<angela> start node_shortener
<willows> Ok, I restarted my computer and chose to login with kernel 3.5.0-36-generic instead of 3.5.0-37-generic and everything seems to be working.
<langhun> hello
<trism> angela: you had it right the first time, though I don't know why it isn't working, you could check /var/log/upstart/node_shortener.log to see if there is an error
<angela> oh okay
<willows> Hopefully I won't encounter any issues related to this in the future.
<SuperNoeMan> I have an issue with a program that I built from source not being able to load into memory
<SuperNoeMan> I don't know why it won't run...
<SuperNoeMan> http://pastebin.com/unMm5Cj0
<SuperNoeMan> or at least, how to determine what exactly is causing it. Because the only thing it does is say segfault and core dumped
<langhun> i have removed those packages （network-manager and network-manager) with the command 'apt-get purge network-manger*'）
<angela> silly question, what happens when I do stop "upstart_service"?
<SuperNoeMan> and then die. WHen you debug it, you find that it dies before ever getting loaded into memory
<langhun> then  i can't get internet
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: i would try a programming channel..
<angela> does it just kill whatever process that was created in the script section?
<holstein> langhun: you can manually download the .deb's..
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: well, I think the reason why it's not working is because of a new platform that I'm trying to get it to run on
<Matthew_Moore> Anyone here know anything about Pulse Audio Volume control? i got an issue with it
<SuperNoeMan> I had it on a different machine, and now that I'm migrating it's crashing...
<langhun> i have down and installed
<angela> trism: I didn't find any error message
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: i wouldnt know, and i dont have experience.. but, folks in a programming channel might.. i can say, nothing about ubuntu is preventing you from running your application
<angela> just a few logs that mongodb is already started
<langhun> but it doesn't work
<holstein> langhun: what doesnt what, friend? you downloaded what and tried what? and what isnt working?
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: how can you say that you know this much conclusively, when you haven't listened to the problem?
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, what is the issue?
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: i dont know much/anything about programming..
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: it's not necessarily about programming, I don't know what the problem is exactly, and I'm trying to find it
<SuperNoeMan> it could be a platform thing, it may not
<SuperNoeMan> Wulframn:
<SuperNoeMan> I'm having trouble with an application that I compiled from my own source. It's segfaulting before ever being loaded into memory. The program runs fine on another machine I have, I'm trying to do a migration and I'm having trouble finding the exact reason why it's failing
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: feel free and wait.. but you likely wont get help for that here
<SuperNoeMan> http://pastebin.com/unMm5Cj0
<SuperNoeMan> that post is from when I run it under gdb and hit the seg fault
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: ok, well I don't know what it's failing for in order to attribute it correctly. So I'm going to try everywhere...
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: try a programming channel.. otherwise, ubuntu works fine.. assuming you are using ubuntu, and its up to date, and funcitonal, the issue is with your application
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, which app is this? You're building it under Ububtu?
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: well using ubuntu on the old instance
<SuperNoeMan> Wulframn: my own app. I wrote the source myself, but it uses several other libraries. I don't want to divulge source
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: you dont want to "share the source" ?
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, you previously built this under foo system and it worked, right?
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: what libraries? are they installed and configured properly?
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: not at the current time, I'm using this for my Master's thesis
<SuperNoeMan> Wulframn: yes
<SuperNoeMan> that's what I'm saying, I think it's the migration that's causing problems because my application compiles without a hitch
<SuperNoeMan> in fact, compiling my application was the easiest part!
<semitones> You know how when you connect to an ssh server for the first time, it says "this is it's host key, check if it's the right one?" -- Where is the host key located on the server? I want to write it down to make sure I know it's the right one.
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, are you trying to build this under Ubuntu? Or are you migrating the finished product to Ubuntu?
<trism> angela: don't know if this is helpful: https://www.exratione.com/2013/02/nodejs-and-forever-as-a-service-simple-upstart-and-init-scripts-for-ubuntu/ seems to have an upstart example using forever
<SuperNoeMan> Wulframn: no, I'm migrating away from ubuntu
<SuperNoeMan> but it's all linux,
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, I'm on my phone so forgive me if I'm missing something... You're trying to build this...where?
<Ben64> SuperNoeMan: does not seem like an ubuntu issue, check a programming channel or something for help
<Wulframn> And yes and no, it's all...kind of Linux these days. =P
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: sure, but this is not the "all linux" channel.. are you using ubuntu?
<subcool> how do you deteremine what kinda video is an mkv file?
<SuperNoeMan> well whatever it is that allows it to work on ubuntu can be put on the other distro
<Ben64> subcool: mkv is a container, it can hold almost anything
<SuperNoeMan> I'm using an ubuntu variant on my original, and Arch on the one I'm migrating to
<SuperNoeMan> I'm just trying to find someone that can help me
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, which distro are you trying to build this under?
<Ben64> SuperNoeMan: again, ask a programming channel
<SuperNoeMan> I've talked to the arch guys, they say they don't know
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: then, seek support with that distro.. the spin off's like that can change things drastically
<SuperNoeMan> Ben64: I'm asking in C++, they are almost never helpful and are extremely winey
<Ben64> SuperNoeMan: that doesn't magically make it on topic here
<SuperNoeMan> ok
<SuperNoeMan> ok
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: likely no one will know unless you want to find someone in particular and share *much* more information
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: how much is *much*? because I'm not divulging source
<angela> trism: a silly question, could the script not execute because I used /usr/bin/EXEC instead of the real path?
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: whatever is needed..
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, which distro are you trying to build this under?
<SuperNoeMan> Wulframn: Arch
<subcool> Ben64, is therea suggested player with most formats incorporated, VLC isnt doing it
<SuperNoeMan> well I already gave a paste of the gdb output
<trism> angela: not sure what you mean, what's the real path?
<Ben64> subcool: if you use mplayer or mplayer2, it will tell you which codecs are used for audio and video
<trism> angela: my first guess is some environment issue, the example in the link I gave sets a bunch of variables in the env
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: try pasting that in a programming channel.. or install ubuntu and try it in ubuntu
<subcool> k thanks. Ben64
<angela> trism: I find /usr/bin/node point to /etc/alternatives/node, which point to /usr/bin/nodejs
<angela> and then it ends there
<trism> angela: oh I don't think that would be the issue
<angela> although it's weird that the exec is actually in /usr/bin/
<usr13> angela: If you are unsure whether the script is executable or not, look and see.  ls -l
<angela> they are usually in their /etc/exec/ folder
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, we'd love to help, but this isn't an Ubuntu issue. Further, all Arch can really do is help you make sure all needed libraries, compilers, etc are correctly installed and/or updated. Otherwise you need to take this to a programming channel, forum, Reddit, etc. They are probably going to need at least part of the source.
<angela> usr13: yes it's all x
<usr13> angela: Then that is not the problem.
<Wulframn> SuperNoeMan, also try #linux (make sure you're registered). =)
<SuperNoeMan> ok
<subcool> Ben64, failed to recognize ifle format, thats the CLI VERSION
<subcool> sorry. keyboard broken
<holstein> subcool: so far, when vlc doesnt play it, its been an issue with the file
<subcool> yeah, thats been my experience too
<subcool> but i know i've played thismovie before
<trism> angela: you should drop the redirect to /var/log/nginx to see if you get an error from forever in the upstart log
<angela> trism: I tried start forever manually and it works
<holstein> subcool: things happen to files..
<trism> angela: no I mean to see the output from the upstart job, the env will be different so you may get different output
<angela> oh okay
<semitones> you know how when you connect to ssh, it says, "this server might not be what you think it is, check the host key?"
<semitones> how do you check the host key?
<holstein> semitones: you ask the host
<semitones> i am the host
<holstein> semitones: then, if you can trust it, you trust it
<angela> trism: removed the pipe and log, still not seeing anything
<angela> except this line node_shortener start/running, process 14246
<semitones> i found some files in /etc/ssh, but they look longer than the rsa key i'm given
<semitones> holstein, ^
<holstein> semitones: some files? you mean, keys? the keys we are referencing?
<semitones> I don't know. they are keys, but i don't know if they're the ones that the message references
<holstein> semitones: confirm if they are or not
<trism> angela: try adding to the script: expect fork
<trism> angela: so it follows the nodejs process and not forever
<holstein> semitones: when they change, you can get that message.. locally, if i change servers with the same address, i get a warning,and blow out the key
<holstein> !ssh | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> semitones: man ssh
<semitones> holstein, i'll look in my 'accepted keys' file and see if they match
<holstein> semitones: also, they are your machines...
<semitones> yes
<deekattax> good evening. I'd like to ask a simple question: if I install a X program by simply uncompressing, is there a way to create a shortcut (or add it to programs list so that I can launch from unity)?
<zanzacar> Can ssh accept ftp connections as well as sFTP connection? I was trying to find some info on this and I couldn't
<holstein> deekattax: ultimately, yes
<holstein> zanzacar: i have only done sftp
<zanzacar> holstein: right so have I, I like sftp but for people unfamiliar with it its a pain.
<holstein> zanzacar: its always a trade.. security for convinience...
<zanzacar> right the need for FTP is only temporary so I figured I could enable and then disable it. But I guess if I can't then I can't.
<marie_phare>  /join #ubuntu-studio
<marie_phare> noob me...
<angela> trism: the post you sent me, I'm not sure how to set the PIDFILE option https://www.exratione.com/2013/02/nodejs-and-forever-as-a-service-simple-upstart-and-init-scripts-for-ubuntu/
<trism> angela: pidfile is for the sysv script, not the upstart one
<trism> angela: upstart will keep track of the process on its own
<angela> so I leave it empty?
<pawan> hi
<trism> angela: no I mean that you are looking at the wrong script, it is further up the page
<pawan> disk check every time i boot ubuntu
<pawan> how to get rid
<trism> angela: its the one that starts with #!upstart (though that line isn't necessary)
<angela> ah, thanks
<trism> angela: it looks pretty much like yours but sets a few other options, and does forever stop in pre-stop instead of post-stop (so forever stops the process before upstart kills it I imagine)
<angela> hooray, it worked!
<trism> angela: excellent
<angela> thanks trism
<trism> angela: no prob
<krz> anyone know a reliable ppa for tmux 1.8?
<Ben64> subcool: pastebin the actual output
<twenty-three> hi guys, due to a conflict with my nvidia drivers i find myself using a slightly older kernel, i was considering deleting the newer one according to these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106031/how-can-i-remove-new-kernel-versions-after-downgrading i just wonder if there is anything i should be aware of or maybe better ways to have it boot onto the kernel i want to boot
<cknoll> i've been using ubuntu for a couple days, and i really like it, but my eyes are bleeding from the fonts or something visual... coming from windows
<twenty-three> cknoll, have you tried to reduce the brightness?
<cknoll> not yet, i just messed around with my monitor settings a bit, i will try that
<cknoll> thanks
<subcool> Ben64, too late, i deleted it- thanks though!
<Robert__> Is this a place for general Ubuntu Qs?
<Ben64> Robert__: support questions, yes
<holstein> Robert__: you can always check the /topic
<Robert__> My problem is easy to explain and impossible(for me) to deal with alone. Ubuntu will not install on my W8 PC. I have an empty, formatted drive for it, and I put the IOS on a flash and tell the PC to boot to this flash, PC sits and does nothing for a minute then shuts down entirely. Same with a DVD.
<Robert__> SO I can't even get to the install screen. I ahve used Ubuntu befor eon a second HDD but not on this PC.
<Robert__> sorry for sloppy typing, new keyboard, trying to adapt :P sucks balls
<xmetal> check the boot order in the bios?
<TJ-> Robert__: If it is Windows 8 (W8?) then is it using UEFI secure boot? If so, you may need to enter the UEFI BIOS setup and disable it
<Robert__> yeha i can get to ti attempt to boot from the USB/DVD no problem. It's after that is the issue. It just hangs then shuts down.
<Robert__> Yes it's Windows 8.
<Robert__> UEFI is a new term to me, how can I do this?
<Robert__> I am familiar with BIOS in general
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Robert__> Thank you! :)
<Robert__> Ugh did i just thank a bot?
<TJ-> Robert__: Secure Boot is what you need to be looking up. Microsoft made it a requirement for any PC carrying the "Made for Windows 8" branding
<Robert__> Well ti has that for sure I think, it's a Gateway and came with Win8 installed
 * xmetal raises and shakes fist in the air at MS
<TJ-> Robert__: Some distros - Red Hat and Ubuntu - have their signing keys signed by Microsofts, so in theory the recent releases should boot on Secure Boot, but may not :)
<Robert__> Well Ubuntu didn't boot, but I can't say for sure that this is why.
<icelite> what Irc client does Linux distros have ?
<Robert__> Is there a possibility that some hardware in my PC just isn't going to let me boot Linux?
<holstein> icelite: access to many... different distros have different ones by default
<icelite> ok
<icelite> which one is the best?
<TJ-> Robert__: Yeah, you need to pin it down. Do you see anything on the screen before it powers down? Have you tried holding down Shift as the PC boots to enter the GRUB bootloader menu?
<holstein> icelite: "best" is a matter of opinion. xchat is a popular gui one.. irssi a popular command line one
<icelite> ok
<holstein> !info xchat
<Robert__> I have not tried that, no. I can try that now what should I do if that works and I see a GRUB menu
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<thinclient> I'm looking for a minimalist (preferably console only) live cd of hardy heron.  I need the kernel 2.6.27 or older because it supports my "via" chipset.
<holstein> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<TJ-> !oldreleases
<TJ-> thinclient: see http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<thinclient> ubottu:  Yes i already have the official desktop version of hardy heron, but i'm looking for a "console only" live cd. No X.
<ubottu> thinclient: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> thinclient: There never has been a 'liveCD' of the console. You can use the Alternate CD image, or the minimal/netboot
<holstein> thinclient: hardy is EOL.. if you seach around you can find it, but its not supported anymore. i use 12.04 on my via hardware
<thinclient> TJ:  OK..i'll try the alternate CD hope it detects my wifi only pc and boots from usb.
<xmetal> hmm is everyone in here getting the invites? or is just me?
<TJ-> xmetal: Not just you
<holstein> thinclient: why? the desktop should boot fine.. did for me
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, If your spammed in PM show it to #freenode
<TJ-> xmetal: Seems like there's a silent script-bot that spots any mention of that Redmond company or its products, and causes another client to send the invite
<ubulost> does anyone know the exact specific command to give a folder and is subs and files permissions for all users?
<xmetal> no .. not spammed yet ... only two a few minutes apart
<xmetal> ah ... that company
<xmetal> :P
<TJ-> I got "You have been invited to ##ComputerTalk101 by JRobo (wolfe.freenode.net)"
<xmetal> yes thats it
<thinclient> holstein i need the alternate cd image to boot from usb flash because this thinclient has no hard drive
<thinclient> I need to copy the iso to usb first and make it install to the same usb it boots from
<Prock81> under the brightness and lock section, the brightness is stuck on max, the slider moved but had no affect, and my hardware buttons have no affect, BUT if i reboot, while im on anything bios related, example password entry screen, my hardware buttons for brightness work, What can i do?, oh and while on bios i turn it all the way down, and os brings it back up
<TJ-> ubulost: "chmod -R a+rwx $DIRECTORY"
<TJ-> Prock81: What video graphics adapter is it?
<Prock81> how do i tell? TJ-
<TJ-> Prock81: If it's nvidia, I think you'll need nvidiabl
<ubulost> TJ: do I type the $?  as in $/etc/samba/folder?
<TJ-> Prock81: "lspci -nn | grep VGS"
<Prock81> it used to work, stoped a while back
<TJ-> ubulost: You replace $DIRECTORY with the base directory you want the command to start working at
<Prock81> that command returns nothing
<xmetal> back :) .. was trying something in hexchat (xchat clone) and i didn't know if i'd be spamming to all channels
<xmetal> so i left
<TJ-> Prock81: hmm, the name string doesn't have VGA? OK "lspci -nn" and look for a line that suggests its a video adapter!
<ubulost> TJ: thanks
<Prock81> oh u put VGS
<TJ-> Prock81: doh! It's 05:43 and I haven't been to bed yet!
<Prock81> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [NVS 4200M] [10de:1056] (rev a1)
<TJ-> Prock81: OK, yes, Nvidia. Same as me. You'll need nvidiabl which isn't in the unbuntu archives ... yet. I added some patches to it a while back, and it works well. You can find it at https://github.com/guillaumezin/nvidiabl
<semitones> I'm trying to get fail2ban working, but when I check it's status in init.d, it says failed. Is there a way to see why?
<somsip> semitones: take a look in /var/log/fail2ban.log
<Prock81> but my brightness used to work, what made it stop
<Prock81> brightness controlls
<semitones> somsip, hmm arccording to that I don't see any errors. maybe it is working, and init.d is just wrong
 * xmetal something tells me its not polite to ask "so ... your not that bright?" ... but i'[d think it'd be so funny
<xmetal> :P
<somsip> semitones: is it running if you ps aux | grep fail2ban
<semitones> somsip, on the other hand, the latest activity was 10 min ago
<TJ-> Prock81: Probably you were using the Nouveau driver and now are using nvidia proprietary?
<Prock81> dont know
<semitones> somsip, yes, it's got one user proc and one root proc :)
<Robert__> well, no luck
<Prock81> which one is better, or at least has 3d support
<somsip> semitones: can you trigger it to see if it blocks ok? Not sure about why init.d shows as it does
<semitones> somsip, i'm at home now, so can't trigger it. tomorrow i'll try
<Robert__> Wondering if Ubuntu is worth all this hasstle
<xmetal> next time i get a chance i should download the new ubuntu iso and load it in vmware
<TJ-> Early tonight Linuxfreak78 was asking if there's a way to disable touchscreen input on the Unity greeter, to prevent false input. I sat down and created a custom-event package that makes adding all manner of custom event scripts for display, greeter, session, and cleanup really easy. If you want to try it you can find it here: https://iam.tj/projects/lightdm-custom-events/
<Prock81> TJ- would u be the guy to mention the idea/feature to add to the launcher
<TJ-> Prock81: nope! I only did this as an exercise because it sounded useful!
<xmetal> i copied and saved that url .. .will take a look, even though Unity is not my "DE of choice"
<Prock81> oh and by the way my launcher is messing up again
<xmetal> i do try it sometimes
<TJ-> xmetal: I did it for the fun. Learned how to find the xinput devices and events and control them. I had my glidepad disabled whilst the greeter was on-screen and re-enabled when I log in. Kinda cute, for a touchscreen device
<Prock81> TJ- , anyone, my launcher used to scroll down and become all black excetp for 3 icons put up at the top, and when i bring the mouse to hte top it also scrolls down. i was told to delete configs, and that worked, now it works down and up except for the last icon on the top, the Dash, i have to drag down to that icon. and when my mouse is over the dash icon up at the top it scrolls down only one icon hiding the dash.
<TJ-> Prock81: !!! no idea, only problem I've had with it was at one time it wouldn't pop-out when set to auto-hide, no matter how 'hard' the mouse was banged against the screen edge
<Prock81> ive had that too, but i didnt like auto hide, was just tring it out
<Prock81> anyway to get teh unity tweak tool that 13.04 has, im on 12.04
<Prock81> get the*
<shafox> Hey, While installing the Airtel Mobile Broadband Software from the device which is a dongle , I am getting this error can some one tell me what is QGtkStyle and Testability plugin ?? here is the complete gist of the output while running the install file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983682/
<xangua> Prock81: use the ubuntu tweak ppa
<Prock81> i thought i saw one but it was noting like what i expected, not the least little bit
<Prock81> just made my icond roundish and no config tool, and added some 2d somethings binarys
<TJ-> shafox: From that, it tells me whoever put that package together messed up and left in absolute path references to their development system
<Prock81> xangua so what is that ppa
<n-iCe> how do I cancel a terminal action, like wget or ping to exit complety, and to be stopped and not shown in ps
<shafox> TJ-: can I post the content of that install.sh file so that you guyz can take a look
<TJ-> shafox: You'd best ask the Airtel people, it's their mess!
<shafox> TJ-: I asked the customer care and tech support have no idea what to do . And it runs fine with Windows and Mac not in any flavored of *nix
<shafox> TJ-: this is the install.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983740/
<TJ-> shafox: Stuff I'm reading suggests you don't *need* the airtel driver. Check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138253/how-to-connect-to-the-internet-using-an-airtel-3g-usb-dongle
<shafox> TJ-: it connects fine but cant surf with this. it just shows that connection has established, but when i try to ping something lets say ping 8.8.8.8 it returns unreachable
<Prock81> TJ- would u be good at modifying and converting a grub menu to grub2 menu?
<TJ-> shafox: You may need to alter the connection properties then. I'm afraid I can't help you on that. There seem to be a lot of articles via Google search on configuring that for Ubuntu without using the AirTel dashboard software
<TJ-> Prock81: Grub2 will upgrade a Grub1 menu configuration
<l0p3n> Hello! I have changed my password. The problem is that I can only access my encrypted home folder using my old password. Does anyone know how to update ecryptfs to use the new password?
<Prock81> ya, but they never show
<TJ-> Time for my breakfast, and take the Husky for a run around the stubble fields :)
<shafox> TJ-: thanks though
<TJ-> l0p3n: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/38681/set-encrypted-home-passphrase
<xangua> Prock81: https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<l0p3n> Thanks TJ- I'll try that
<Prock81> TJ- , anyone?,  i have grub4dos on a usbstick with ntfs partition and a .VHD  file 2Gig (virtual box hard drive image, originally set up in virtualbox) with windows xp on it. If i boot off the usb stick, i successfully run XP from the usb by mounting the VHD or i can copy it to ram, all is successfully working, no BSOD's. NOW i want to add those grub menu items from the usb stick to my ubuntu grub2, But i want to mount the VHD from my ex
<Prock81> thanks xangua, but i cant restart at the moment
<daniel_mum> quit
<reisio> Prock81: from your ex?
<Prock81> ex?
<reisio> your msg was cut off
<Prock81> ill do a paste bin with the grub menu
<Prock81> and hte question
<reisio> you should only have to tell your internal install's GRUB where your USB stick is
<reisio> unfortunately that can change at random times, so to do it reliably you'd have to make a udev rule to give your USB stick a persistent name
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983794/  reisio
<reisio> already said all I can up there ^, I'm afraid :)
<Prock81> what u say
<Prock81> im not leaving the usb stick in, and i want to get hte image from my home dir ext4 partition
<maheanuu> IaOrana everyone,  I am at present running Ubuntu 12.02.2  on 2 Toshiba Satellite Laptops,  one an older one which runs Ubuntu very well and a new S875-S7356 which is not up to par on the WiFi  and the recognition of the hardware inside the box.   I was wondering if 13.04 might be better for this new machine.   Anyone here have any ideas.  And None of my machines are running Windoze
<maheanuu> That should have been 12.04.2
<dr_willis> id try 13.04
<maheanuu> 12.04 does not recognize the WiFi Card so I am left to use Cat 5 to connect to my router
<dr_willis> i tend to always use the latest releases
<dr_willis> you may want to test the 13.10 live cd also
<xmetal> i am on another OS regularly and had boot issues with the brand new version ... upgrade the kernal via package manager and it solved thouse issues
<maheanuu> dr_willis, thank you for your help,  I will download them both and try them...  I sure am not having any luck with 12.04 so far
<Prock81> i need help so bad i made a post on 4chan, wonder how that will work out lol
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983794/
<Prock81> grub related question^
<malkauns> how do i disable the annoying 2 finger tap in 13.04??
<malkauns> sorry 3 finger tap
<Prock81> i wonder how can three finger tap be annoying, i can see one, but 3?
<dr_willis> fat fingers :-)
<dr_willis> one tap gets read as 2+
<malkauns> for me, accidentally touching the touchpad with 3 fingers brings up the app switcher
<malkauns> my macbook pro touchpad is ultra sensitive
<Prock81> dr_willis r u sure its his fingers he is using lol
<Prock81> 3 fingers as one, naw thats a fat finger lmao
<Neozonz> can someone help me get my usb wireless adapter working on ubuntu? it's a  ASUS AC53 Wireless USB Adapter
<malkauns> ok, synclient TapButton3=2 seems to work nicely
<Prock81>  Neozonz u could start with lsusb
<dr_willis> Neozonz: determine  its  chipset
<Neozonz> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0b05:17c9 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<xmetal> lol @ fat fingers comments
<Prock81>  xmetal i wonder if his girl can take all 4 fingers lol
<Prock81> thats like 12 fingers aaaahhhhhh
<sahil> hello people
<sahil> i am having problem ruinning celestia..it hangs after it launches....
<dr_willis> run it from terminal  look  for error  messages  sahil
<Prock81> sahil run it from a terminal and see if u get any clues as to why it hangs
<sahil> i did...everything seems fine...
<Neozonz> dr_willis, its a broadcom
<sahil> <dr_willis> is it possible to launch it with "default " settings?? i guess i might have changed some settings...
 * xmetal is not "going there 
<xmetal> "
<sahil> <dr_willis><Prock8>http://pastebin.com/X9z5bfeu
<Prock81> sahil see if celestia has a config and backup/remove it and see what that does
<Mace268> Is there a way I can delay execution of a set of commands in rc.local so they won't execute until the network is ready? I'm trying to auto mount samba shares.
<Prock81> xmetal althow i notice u left the word not out of the quote, so you "going there" lol
<sahil> <Prock81> in .config folder in /home there is no celestia folder....i suppose the config files are stored here if i am not mistaking
<nevyn> Mace268: put them in fstab and have the system just deal.
<nevyn> Mace268: mounting remote filesystems is already after network init
<Mace268> ok so taking out noauto from fstab and removing the mount commands from rc.local should work?
<Prock81> /home/username/.config/celestia , set to show hidden files, Ctrl+H
<Prock81> sahil^
<Okitain> Hi guys!
<sahil> <Prock81> i did serched there sorry i stated wrong path before :)
<Okitain> Is anyone acquainted with hybrid AMD graphics cards?
<Prock81> sahil, from your link i wonder if its a momory or rendering problem
<Prock81> try running htop (my choice, there are others) to watch the process
<sahil> 4gb ddr3 /nvdia 630gt/amd phenom x2... i dont think it needs more..?
<Prock81> and watch your momory usage, and total system memory usage
<Prock81> hum, i wouldnt think it would need more ither with those stats
<sahil> <Prock81> in processes it is not having any cpu usages...and a modest ram usages...the problem is the mouse pointer remains like crosshair all the time...
<sahil> even in menu bar
<sahil> launching is preety swift though
<Prock81> sahil, my comment on that would be, when i run a program with out loading a gui, i get a crosshair for my mouse, like 'exec xinit vlc' to turn my pc into a dvd player for someone to borrow
<Dailee3> hello
<Prock81> so i wonder if its not communicating properly with your gui or xorg related somehow, even the least bit
<Prock81> sahil or something in that area, or wigit
<sahil> nothing...
<__machine> a client has asked for "screenshot" proof that we have actually installed security a number of specific security updates (named in a security scan of our system that they performed)... how can i list the installed security updates in ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Prock81> just gussing on that
<sahil> <Prock81> reinsatlling via synaptic loads default config?
<Okitain> _machine, can't you just use  /var/log/dpkg.log?
<Prock81> i would purge it first
<Prock81>  __machine i know if you use aptitude search package-name , it will have an 'i' to the left stating its installed
<__machine> Okitain: something that lists the actual USN numbers would be useful... so i can show this USN is installed and link to the USN online so they can confirm that it fixes the CVE issue they reported... e.g. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1924-2/
<__machine> Prock81: how can i search for an ubuntu security notice? just showing that "apache" is installed for example isnt much help... ?
<TvL2386> hi guys, when using VPN, I notice that some queries go through my default nameserver and other queries go through VPN. I know this is due to the VPN configuration, but where can I check the rules/configuration on the filesystem?
<Okitain> __machine: what method have you used for installation?
<Okitain> (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, other?)
<__machine> Okitain: when i login and it says there are security updates available to install i do... sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude upgrade ...
<Prock81> __machine: use terminal and do 'aptitude search apache' and see what u get, havent looked at link yet
<Prock81>  __machine sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Prock81> that will get updates
<wangwt> help
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<__machine> Prock81: that will install them... i already have them installed... i just want to prove that i have individual USN or CVE updates installed
<__machine> aptitude search apache doesnt help... tells me i have apache installed but does not tell me any particular USN was installed that fixes any particular CVE issue
<wangwt> q
<suore> Hej
<reisio> hej
<suore> Wie ktoś dlaczego w kontroli głośności Ubuntu przestawia mi się z Analogowy Dupleks Stereo na Wejście Analogowe Stereo + Wejście Cyfrowe Stereo (IEC958)????
<Prock81>  __machine u get my im
<suore> Jak zrobić by się nie przestawiało...
<sahil> <Prock81>foud celestia's config file in .gconf/app
<dr_willis> suore:  whats your native language?
<sahil> will deleting the directory do any good?
<suore> aaaa sorry..... xD now
<suore> i can see than im not at corrrect channel lulz
<Okitain> __machine: try launching aptitude in interactive mode.
<Prock81> sahil then exit the app, backup that config and remove it, an run the app again
<sahil> hmm doing ASAP
<Okitain> then search for apache, and press C
<Okitain> That brings up the changelog.
<Prock81> __machine: v   firefox-ubufox ... p   ubufox  ... i A xul-ext-ubufox ... the p means its not installed, the 'i' means its installed, the v is a package that refrences to other packages
<Prock81> __machine sudo aptitude search ubufox unity-firefox-extension
<suore> Anyone know why my Ubuntu at pavuceonrol changing/auto swith  from Analog Stereo Duplex to Analog Stereo Output + Digital Input Stereo (IEC395)???.
<suore> after eveery reboot
<ghayoor> i have Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphic card in my laptop with Ubuntu 13.04 OS, Google earth is not performing well on this card what to do
<dr_willis> your user can have their own specific pulse audio config setting files suore . IF those files somehow got owned by root. then they wouldent get written/change..  so the origignal settings come back
<dr_willis> suore:  ive seen this qwith other confifg files.. so i imagine it can happen with pulse audio settings.. test by making a new user.  and see if the settings get reset for them also
<__machine> Prock81: how does that help me? i need to prove for example that http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1765-1/ has bee installed, and therefore http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-3499.html and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-4558.html are fixed...
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.x before 2.2.24-dev and 2.4.x before 2.4.4 allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via vectors involving hostnames and URIs in the (1) mod_imagemap, (2) mod_info, (3) mod_ldap, (4) mod_proxy_ftp, and (5) mod_status modules. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3499)
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in the balancer_handler function in the manager interface in mod_proxy_balancer.c in the mod_proxy_balancer module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.x before 2.2.24-dev and 2.4.x before 2.4.4 allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via a crafted string. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-4558)
<ghayoor> i have Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphic card in my laptop with Ubuntu 13.04 OS, Google earth is not performing well on this card what to do
<suore> dr_willis, where pulse have config? i delete all config files, maybe it help
<dr_willis> suore:  no idea really. some where in your home. thats why i suggest the new user test.
<ghayoor> any body plz help
<ghayoor> i have Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphic card in my laptop with Ubuntu 13.04 OS, Google earth is not performing well on this card what to do
<dr_willis> ghayoor:  not a lot to do to help. the drivers are included.. and thats not much of a card.. and flooding the question over and over.. tends to get you ignored
<dr_willis> intel has some tool to install newer drivers. but i doubt if they would help much - how old i s that video card?
<dr_willis> try running a lighter desktop like Lubuntu and see if it works better. Might help.
<Prock81> what version of ubuntu are u using
<Prock81> __machine
<Prock81> ill do as the links say to better help you, aslo wouldnt mind fixing an XSS vulnerability any way
<xmetal> i do have to say that I may not need Lubuntu though i lide it
<xmetal> er like it
<Prock81> xmetal ... 12 fingers lamo
<dr_willis> been using lubuntu for the last few weeks. its missing a few things.. but over all. works well
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> i switch between DE (except for Unity)
<Prock81> all 4 fingers = 12 lol
<xmetal> w/e i feel like at the time
<sahil> i wonder..getting no clue....although right corner shows celestia is "traveling" though its not... :
<Okitain> __machine: again, look at the changelog using aptitude's interactive mode.
<__machine> Okitain: im not familiar with aptitude interactive mode... i did try to view "installed packages" in there but there doesnt seem to be a security section or changelog section?
<Okitain> Changelog is only viewed for each specific package.
<frostero> can someone assist with mounting a windows shared folder in 12.04?
<Okitain> You can press capital C to show it.
<Okitain> frostero: sure. What version of windows is it mounted from?
<__machine> Okitain: great... in there i can see security updates applied and CVE references... now i just need to find each affected package... can i search the changelogs somehow?
<frostero> Okitain: Windows 7, I have mounted shares before from win7 but have never had this much trouble
<frostero> same user/passwd for both the win7 machine and the ubuntu machine
<frostero> mount dir created w/perms
<dr_willis> frostero:  you did set the users samba password?   sudo smbpasswd username
<frostero> i did
<dr_willis> but i dont think that would affect accessing a windows shaer.. but the other wya around. windows accessing a linux share. ;)
<frostero> yes
<dr_willis> tried accessing it via the ip# not the server name?   ;)   how are you trying to mount the share exactly?
<frostero> mount -t //ip/share /path/to/mnt/point -o username
<frostero> er
<frostero> mount -t cifs //ip/share /path/to/mnt/point -o username
<frostero> mount.cifs //ip/share /path/to/mnt/point -o username
<Okitain> __machine: I'm afraid not, but you should know the names of the packages from the CVEs, and use the aptitude changelog <packagename> to see the changes in the individual package.
<frostero> have had error codes 13/22/115
<frostero> just have 13 now
<dr_willis> perhaps just make a totally open guest share. and see if you can access that first>
<dr_willis> trying to think of other 'tests' to try. ;) you have disabled tghe windows firewall as a test?
<frostero> o crap
<frostero> my secondary firewall could be causing the issue
<dr_willis> holy redundant firewalls batman!
<dr_willis> ;)
<frostero> not my firewalls
<Coburn> remember kids, one protection isn't enough, better use two!
<Samul> Hi, I had a problem with Ubuntu and now I must format my HDD. I'd like to recovery my files, but from LiveCD it says that I don't have permissions to view those files
<Samul> how can I do?
<sahil> <Prock81>celestia (GLUT) is working fine..but celestia Gnome isnt..
<dr_willis> Samul:  access them as root with sudo rights
<Samul> dr_willis: sudo nautilus?
<dr_willis> Samul:  hope you dont have an encrypted home ;)
<darkelfjuggalo> I am having issues with several of my programs in Ubuntu 13.04 [GNOME DE] In the terminal, how can I generate a complete list of Packages?
<Samul> no
<dr_willis> Samul:  yes. with whatever file manager, or cli tools you want
<auronandace> !gksudo | Samul
<ubottu> Samul: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr_willis> !clone | darkelfjuggalo
<sahil> <dr_willis>do you have any idea? celestia Gnome isnt working,hangs after start up but celestia(glut) is working fine...
<Samul> yeah! it works with sudo nautilus!
<Samul> thank you very very much
<dr_willis> sahil:  not really. sounds like some 3d drivers quirk/bug/issues
<lataku> ho ho ho, does anyone know wich kernel will be shipped with 13.10?
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<suore> I created new user, but i cannot login to him
<sahil> <dr_willis>launching via terminal  isnt showing any info either.....glitch in what btw?? coz the celestia(glut) is workig fine,even celestia gnome launches well fast then hangs after 4 seconds... the mouse pointer remains croshair even in menubar thus i have to kill the app
<suore> I got autologout after enter password, and hint enter
<sahil> i got propietory drivers installed
<dr_willis> lataku:  theres some release schedule and the #ubuntu+1 channel
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> doe 13,10
<dr_willis> for 13.10
<Prock81> http://imagebin.org/267518  would something like that help  __machine
<dr_willis> suore:  you mean to say you get put back to the Lightdm Login screen?
<suore> yes
<suore> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> has this user ever logged in suore ?
<__machine> Prock81: i figured it out... at the bottom of the USN it lists the version number of the package where the referenced CVE issues are fixed... i just need to confirm the installed package version is equal or higher to show that the issue is patched...
<suore> dr_willis, no
<suore> its new one
<dr_willis> suore:  can they login to the console?
<suore> i try
<suore> yes
<suore> i can
<suore> i logged now
<Prock81> __machine is 2.7 the current, look at my pic
<wtfasix> Hello, what's the best DHCP server around?
<suore> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/1ij2fyjJ yes
<wtfasix> isc? dhcp3?
<ikonia> wtfasix: the default supplied by ubuntu is fine, which is isc
<wtfasix> I'm looking for the strongest, the best, we're going to try and run linux to manage our network
<suore> dr_willis, delete new user, remove home dir, and create new one again?
<Prock81> __machine  in the top right corner of my pic
<Prock81> i must goto bed now
<wtfasix> And, as most of you probably can imagine, I've to convince a lot of people so I just would like to use the strongest DHCP server possible so these people will be convinced too
<dr_willis> suore:  just make a 3rd user. ;)
<SynthMobile_> If the live cd works does that mean the system can run it?
<suore> dr_willis, so this  i can purge? :P
<dr_willis> suore:  i wouldent worry about it untill you get other users working
<chalcedony> is it possible to get a virus? in ubuntu 12.04 that keeps opening processes in root until it's extremely slow?
<ikonia> wtfasix: "strongest" what are you talking about, it's a dhcp server
<ikonia> wtfasix: the isc bind is pretty much the standard
<ikonia> isc dhcp sorry
<frostero> status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<chalcedony> it still won't let me change back to the terminal from pastebin, to paste an example
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  doubtfullif its a virus.. could be some bug in a legit program.
<SynthMobile_> If I can run the live cd does that mean my system can handle it?
<chalcedony> hi dr_willis *hugs*
<ikonia> SynthMobile_: not really, but it can be used as a good guide
<chalcedony> top just shows these endless processes, i can't tell you what they say
<ikonia> SynthMobile_: meeeting the minimum spec on the website is what shows if your machine is capabe, although a livecd is a good basic test
<wtfasix> ikonia: well, just as there are two packages, there are differences. I'd like to use the most stable one with highest reliability rate. Could you please describe me some differences? I'm looking it through myself too although this net should be up by this afternoon (which is not your problem, and its not just about dhcp, that'd be easy)
<chalcedony> dr_willis, i'm on my laptop - husband's computer has the problem
<SynthMobile_> I get an error on the live cd lol
<ikonia> wtfasix: just use isc
<ikonia> wtfasix: if you have no basic understanding of them, you are not the person to convince others to use it
<SynthMobile_> This system is prettynold but the hard drive is way older do you think that could cause problems?
<darkelfjuggalo> bash: !clone: event not found
<suore> Okay
<suore> new user works
<suore> but at new user
<SynthMobile_> Hard drive is about roughly 10 years old lol
<dr_willis> darkelfjuggalo:  !stuff are bot commands in the irc chennel..
<suore> also changil Duplex to SPIF/D
<suore> idk why
<dr_willis> darkelfjuggalo:  in bash its part of the histoy feature
<SynthMobile_> Its an old 8GB samsung, yes I typed that correctly, 8GB
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wtfasix> ikonia, hehe well I am, since I did read tanenbaums operating systems and recoded minix. although a decade ago I do have basic understanding, just short time to make it happen and get back at. thanks alot for helping! I'll use isc. Probably won't make a silly difference in this small net
<dr_willis> !clone | darkelfjuggalo
<darkelfjuggalo> dr_willis, someone !clone me and i didn't recieve any bot message
<dr_willis> the bot seems lagged
<ikonia> wtfasix: I assure you, you will have zero problems with ISC bind, it's pretty much the industry standard
<dr_willis>   try /msg ubottu   factoidtoread
<wtfasix> ikonia, thanks, for dns repeating would you use bind too?
<chalcedony> dr_willis, i'm asking him to boot it to a live cd, i can't do anything with it the way it is, but what then?
<SynthMobile_> Dr_willis do yo remember me? The one with the display drivers problem
<wtfasix> *feels kind of awkward trying to lift by others their up to date experience trying to prevent taking too much time reading up posix/linux again*
<ikonia> wtfasix: the rest of the world does, who am I to argue
<SynthMobile_> On the laptop
<darkelfjuggalo> I am not getting anywhere
<wtfasix> ikonia: haha, thanks alot! have a very nice day!
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  that descriibes perhaps 40% of  the problems that are in this channel daily
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  if some process is spawning over and over till the pc crashes. you need to determine what the process is.. and why its doing that.
<SynthMobile_> Wellll, yes in my case, its most likely a hardware problem..
<reisio> maybe even 40.5%
<chalcedony> dr_willis, um how? - maybe close firefox and see if it will let me into the bash prompt?
<Samul> I'm from Live CD and I opened sudo nautilus. I tried to delete some files, but trash is empty. Where are those files?
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  ssh in and run htop perhaps.
<darkelfjuggalo> Since the Bot is not working right now, can someone give me the direct command to generate a log of all installed packages on my device
<chalcedony> dr_willis, let me see if it will let me, its incredibly slow!
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  its slow from the live cd?
<dr_willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> wonder why the bot dosent have the !clone factoid any more
<dr_willis> !clone
<Samul> I'm from Live CD and I opened sudo nautilus. I tried to delete some files, but trash is empty. Where are those files?
<chalcedony> dr_willis, its still real, not live cd. i don't know his ip, unless i can do ifconfig.
<dr_willis> Samul:  it might have deleted them permently  not moved to trash. or they may be in the .trash* directory on the root of the drive
<matjam> #xubuntu
<Samul> dr_willis: I'm going to see if they have been removed
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  theres also the text, or recovery mode thagt may get you to a console. where you can trouble shoot
<chalcedony> dr_willis, let's try that
<Samul> they are in .trash-0
<Samul> how can I delete?
<dr_willis> Samul:  use the command line perhaps?
<Samul> ^_^"
<dr_willis> or shift-delete
<dr_willis> if you delete the trash directory.. where does it go.... ;0
<dr_willis> How 'zen''
<Samul> thanks
<darkelfjuggalo> i have looked up cloning and none of the methods appear to serve the purpose I am wanting
<dr_willis> theres an aptitude command to gerenate a list of installed packages.. isent that what you were wanting?
<darkelfjuggalo> I was thinking apt-cache, but none of the commands appear to be broad enough for what i want
<darkelfjuggalo> clone is an aptitude command?
<dr_willis> theres a feature of aptitude to GENERATE a list of installed files. you can then pipe back into aptitude on a differnt system to instgall the same set of packages
<reisio> used to be a bot factoid, !clone
<dr_willis> bot dosent even reply to that factoid any more..
<darkelfjuggalo> ok let me find the command, Generating the list is all I want at this step... from thereI I will have to work on what I need and don't need and how to fix what I need that doesn't appear to work properly
<reisio> dr_willis: ...hence 'used'
<dr_willis> bot dosent even say it dosent exist. ;)
<reisio> !asfdasdfsfad
<reisio> !clone
<reisio> that's odd
<dr_willis> unless the bot has also had that feature turned off.
<reisio> nope
<reisio> just gave it to me for asdfasdffads
<reisio> 2012 Jun 23 22:42:26 <ubottu>	To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> perhaps its not the real ubottu ! )
<reisio> logs > brokenBots
<reisio> hahahah
<reisio> that'd be hilarious
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> flood bots are working
<reisio> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<reisio> yeah, "working"
<reisio> ah, they -ing'd it?
<reisio> but left no original, clev-ar
<reisio> !cloning
<reisio> mmm, nope, wow
<SynthMobile_> What does it mean when it says, "system program problem detected" this comes up when I enter live cd
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  somthing crashed and apport is reporting it.
<reisio> doesn't mean anything to me
<dr_willis> which is weird on a live cd
<reisio> except that whoever typed that was lazy
<darkelfjuggalo> can anyone verify this string 'dpkg --get-selections > ~/Desktop/packages' as being what I need, or serving this purpose?
<SynthMobile_> Huh. Is it because of a bad hardware? One of my drives is almost dead I think
<dr_willis> darkelfjuggalo:  try it and see  it will just make a list of package names in a file..  you then do whatever you want to with that list
<SynthMobile_> Anndd im using a flashdrive btw
<SynthMobile_> Not a CD
<darkelfjuggalo> ok thank you, that saves me from trying to copy and paste from terminal
<dr_willis> aptidude has a similer output option
<darkelfjuggalo> I was trying to find it and this came up first, this provides exactly what i want
<dr_willis> bbl
<darkelfjuggalo> 'account-plugin-*' this all goes with pidgin, correct?
<reisio> darkelfjuggalo: empathy, methinks
<darkelfjuggalo> ok yes, reisio, empathy... if i purge empathy[i don't use it, and didn't realize it was installed] all of these will be removed with it, correct?
<reisio> darkelfjuggalo: depends on what you do/run, but potentially sure
<darkelfjuggalo> ok
<frostero> ok im thoroughly stumped
<wtfasix> What happened
<frostero> trying to mount a shared folder from windows into ubuntu 12.04
<darkelfjuggalo> This is certainly going to take forever to purge what I don't need and fix everything else... there are several packages I've installed for built in hardware that won't work properly [mic and Webcam are top of this list]
<frostero> easy task right? should be...
<wtfasix> frostero: I'd say so, what's the problem while mounting?
<frostero> status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<frostero> CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13
<frostero> CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13
<wtfasix> frostero: http://thinkinginsoftware.blogspot.nl/2011/09/cifs-vfs-cifsmount-failed-return-code.html
<frostero> thanks, reviewing now... brb
<frostero> so i am attemping the mount from the cli, w/ mount.cifs //windows/share /mnt/point -o username
<frostero> not even using a credentials file
<frostero> tried it every way i can think of or find a variation of
<frostero> continue getting the same errors
<loverboy19> hello
<loverboy19> eveyone
<reisio> frostero: what errors?
<frostero> status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<reisio> frostero: try -o "username=windowsUserName",uid=unixUserName
<frostero> the windows and ubuntu username are the same, so is the password
<reisio> frostero: well, Unix passwords aren't stored in environmental variables :p
<reisio> is it at least asking you for the password?
<frostero> yes
<reisio> okay
<reisio> did you try the syntax I suggested?
<frostero> one moment
<frostero> same error
<frostero> logs aren't helping either
<reisio> frostero: try exporting PASSWD as the password
<reisio> frostero: also you can try -o "username=domain\user",uid=user
<frostero> what happened to ubuntu? this task used to take a couple minutes
<Samul> I'm from live CD. where can I find the firefox' cronology that was into the OS?
<dawkirst> Hi. Say I download a random tar with an executable inside, where do I extract it to (where does apps typically live?)
<Samul> dawkirst: try in /home
<blazemore> dawkirst: if you type "echo $PATH" you can see where your shell is looking for executables
<BWorld> Hi, after installing ubuntu and formatting a drive a way to recover some files from the formatted disk?
<blazemore> !testdisk | BWorld
<blazemore> Oh. Look at a program called Testdisk, BWorld
<DJones> !recover | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<blazemore> ty DJones
<Samul> I'm from live CD. where can I find the firefox' cronology that was into the OS?
<BWorld> thanks, I will try it out
<frostero> status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, correct me if i am wrong here but this is telling me that ubuntu and windows are communicating up to the point of logon failure?
<blazemore> Samul: Firefox stuff is stored in /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/
<Samul> yah
<Samul> *yeah
<blazemore> frostero: I think you're right, the protocol is working otherwise you wouldn't get an error like "logon failure"
<Samul> but I don't find cronology
<blazemore> Samul: History?
<Samul> yeah
<Samul> it could be so
<frostero> i wonder if i can follow this from the windows end
<blazemore> Samul: It's stored in an SQlite database called "places.sqlite"
<Samul> blazemore: thianks
<Samul> *thanks
<Samul> what application to open it?
<pvh_sa> hey there, how can I speed up the unity  dash? At the moment it takes about 16 seconds to open and populate itself fully with icons (e.g. if I hit Windows key and type 'office')
<Samul> what is the application to open sqlite?
<pvh_sa> Samul,  its called sqlite3 (the command line application) and it is in the sqlite3 package
<BWorld> It is performing a deepscan at this moment blazemore
<dawkirst> Samul, blazemore thanks
<Skizu> Hey I've ubuntu and looking to install lamp with php5.4+ can anyone help
<Samul> OK
<blazemore> Skizu: What Ubuntu version? And is it desktop or server?
<DJones> BWorld: One thing I would suggest is that you stop using the drive that has the deleted files on it as soon as possible, if you're still using it, there's always a chance that something you do now could overwrite some of the files you may want to recover
<Skizu> blazemore same as yesterday
<blazemore> Skizu: Hold on, did we spend an entire day doing this?
<blazemore> Skizu: Someone else can try now :P
<Skizu> blazemore: indeed we did and it ended with I have no lamp stuff and just getting an 100 error
<blazemore> Skizu: Can you please put the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<BWorld> Good point DJones but I am afraid that is not possible, if it was possible I definetly would do that
<DJones> BWorld: One way of doing it would be to use a livecd/usb
<Skizu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984150/
<DJones> BWorld: I've never needed to recover files, but from memory, in the links from ubottu, there a live recovery cd is mentioned
<Skizu> blazemore: how's it going?
<blazemore> Skizu: This is going to be easy
<cknoll> my eyes are no longer bleeding from ubuntus default fonts
<Skizu> blazemore: give it to me
<aneesh_> Hi
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get ugrade
<cknoll> hi aneesh_
<blazemore> Skizu: The PPA Purge thing yesterday didn't work apparently, and I assumed it had
<aneesh_> On my server mysql stops working. Is that the problem related with space with server?
<blazemore> Skizu: But the repositories you added are still there so we are going to remove them, get to a default, working LAMP stack using the standard package versions in the repository
<blazemore> !details aneesh_ is there anything in the log file
<blazemore> Skizu: And once it's working, worry about upgrading
<aneesh_> my log file is empty
<blazemore> !details | aneesh_ is there anything in the log file
<ubottu> aneesh_ is there anything in the log file: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Skizu> Ok blazemore so did what you said
<blazemore> Skizu: Any errors from the package manager when you did the apt-get commands?
<Skizu> Nope 0 on everything
<aneesh_> ubuntu server 12.0 . But there is noting written on log file
<blazemore> OK great so now Skizu sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2
<aneesh_> Last two days the server is shuttindown unexpectly  because of power failure
<cknoll> can you install a bunch of stuff in one command like that blazemore?
<cknoll> <-- noob
<aneesh_> today the mysql stops working
<blazemore> cknoll: Yes of course!
<cknoll> oh cool
<blazemore> cknoll: I dread to think how you've been doing it
<cknoll> blazemore: well i haven't done too much yet lol, so it's not been a big burden
<Skizu> blazemore: done that what next
<cknoll> i spent the last two days trying to figure out why my eyes were bleeding from the screen
<aneesh_> I tried to restart the mysql but saying no service to start
<blazemore> Skizu: Well now, check your LAMP stack works as you expect. Browse to http://localhost and check a page is served, etc
<blazemore> aneesh_: What is the output of "sudo service mysql restart" ? Please paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel
<Skizu> blazemore: seems like it's just downloading the file? soo apache2 isn't supported?
<blazemore> Skizu: What do you mean, your browser is downloading the file instead of displaying it? Sounds like an APache configuration weirdness
<Skizu> blazemore: exactly as you said, anything I can do?
<aneesh_> Hi this is url http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984181/
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<blazemore> Skizu: the --purge will remove configuration files
<blazemore> Skizu: Then you can reinstall it
<Skizu> using "sudo apt-get apache2"
<aneesh_> blazemore : This is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984181/
<blazemore> udo apt-get install apache2
<Skizu> blazemore: I got a fail message
<blazemore> aneesh_: Can you do the same for "sudo dpkg -l | grep mysql"
<blazemore> Skizu: You'll have to be more specific :) What command gave you what error? Use pastebin if necessary
<aneesh_> blazemore : ok
<Skizu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984191/
<aneesh_> blazemore : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984194/
<chalcedony`> dr_willis, it was his 2nd mouse being plugged in.
<Skizu> blazemore: should I just reinstall
<Skizu> It'll take 5minutes
<blazemore> Skizu: If that's an easy option, then hell yes
<cknoll> not just yes, _HELL_ yes
<bekks> Skizu: Why do you want to reinstall?
<Skizu> bekks: because it's fucked
<LambdaDusk> is there a way to tell the length in seconds (as a float) of an .ogg file via shell?
<SierraAR> Is it possible to have multiple IP addresses assigned to a single ubuntu 12.04 server that has one network adaptor?
<kenneth_> -side "Brushing"
<bekks> Skizu: Please watch your language and precisely decribe your problem. According to your last paste, there isnt even a trace of a problem.
<sinco> SierraAR: Yes, you can add as many ips' you want
<blazemore> SierraAR: It is possible using ethernet aliases http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<somsip> SierraAR: yes. This is taken care of by your DNS settings (A and CNAME records)
<usr_courier> hi all! Sorry for off-topic, but could someone tell me is there any channel about a Canonical "ubuntuphone"?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: sure, you can have subinterfaces
<DJones> !phone | usr_courier
<ubottu> usr_courier: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Skizu> bekks I've spent over a day trying to get damn lamp on my ubuntu box I'll just reinstall and hope it lets me select the lamp server again it'll be quicker than all the messing around I've been through
<usr_courier> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usr_courier> u bottu, its ok
<aneesh_> <blazemore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984194/
<bekks> Skizu: According to your paste, Apache2 is already installed. So whats the detailed problem you are facing?
<IWorkForARetard> ubottu: all bots must die
<ubottu> IWorkForARetard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> Skizu: It is quicker, and then you can focus on upgrading php but I will make sure it's a proper guide
<linglyz> I want to ask something, does SKYPE program support in my LinuxTLE 10 (based on Ubuntu 10)?
<Skizu> bekks: it was downloading the file
<bekks> Skizu: I wont recommend reinstalling since it will not solve your problem of properly configuring your webserver.
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.200 netmask 25.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: etc
<bekks> Skizu: What is "it", which file, when doing what?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: oh and add 'up' to the end
<bekks> !details | Skizu
<ubottu> Skizu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * SierraAR is reading the article blazemore linked and being spammed with highlight notices! XD
<SierraAR> Gimme a couple seconds to read through this :P
<blazemore> haha SierraAR it's OK :)
<SierraAR> '/etc/network/interfaces' <-- If I recall correctly, 12.04 uses a different path/filename for this, though I can't remember it off the top of my head
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: the network/interfaces file is still in the same place and can be used
<SierraAR> And the changes I make will be kept on reboot?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: yes, however interfaces you configure there will not be able to be manipulated in network manager
<Skizu> blazemore: installing the base system
<SierraAR> Everything's command line on this server anyway, that doesn't bother me much
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: then awesome :)
<aneesh_> blazemore : could you please check that link
<Skizu> blazemore: how to I get pastebinit again?
<bekks> Skizu: Good luck then in configuring your system later on.
<Skizu> bekks it was a clean install yesterday, I had no configuration :D
<Skizu> Just set up interfaces to dhcp
<SierraAR> Hm, I already have a block for the existing connection, which I had to set up manually as DHCP is not enabled. Would I be safe just copying that block, replacing eth0 with eth0:0, and editing the necessary lines for the second IP?
<bekks> Skizu: And you will have no configuration after reinstalling. Again, you will have to configure your webserver. Reinstallation does not magically solve problems.
<Skizu> bekks solves the issue with my tasksel issue :)
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: however you want, you can even have sub interfaces on DHCP as well
<bekks> Skizu: I bet it doesnt.
<Skizu> It's installing lamp now ;)
<bekks> Skizu: It was installed before, too...
<Skizu> No failure aptitude (100)
<bekks> Skizu: What does "No failure aptitude (100)" mean?
<Skizu> bekks: Well we shall see =] no idea it's what I got when I tried to tasksel and install lamp server
<bekks> Skizu: So why do you think that "no failure" indicated an error - after stating you had no idea?
<Skizu> There was no at the begining, It was the word failure
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: What are the chances of me butchering the server's entire network connection if I make any changes to this, by the way?
<bekks> Skizu: "no failure" does not mean "failure" - you know? :)
<Skizu> I missed a comma :P
<Skizu> Bam right of the back I got a it works! page
<bekks> Skizu: You can install LAMP (which was already installed) without tasksel, too.
<Skizu> bekks I tried it, it messed up :s
<dragonnnn> oh I see
<bekks> Skizu: It didnt, your paste didnt indicate any error.
<bekks> Skizu: Basically: reinstallation is ot necessary for solving problems, Ubuntu isnt Windows. :)
<bekks> *not
<dr_willis> unless you really really got major weird problems. ;)
<Skizu> bekks: Was fed up already spent hours on trying to get it sorted no one could help so here I am just need to chmod a dir and put my stuff in
<bekks> dr_willis: In that case, you know it ;)
<bekks> Skizu: You dont need to chmod for putting things into a dir.
<dr_willis> bekks:  saw that  'glibc' was seg faulting on a machine of mine last night.... still  looking into that one. ;)
<bekks> dr_willis: :D
<dr_willis> glibc is like a majorly imorntant library i belive.
<bekks> dr_willis: Yeah, somehow ;)
<Skizu> Using winSCP so I had to?
<bekks> Skizu: No.
<dr_willis> i use winscp to piut stuff in my  users home directory all the time ;0
<bekks> Skizu: You dont run a webserver with user permissions.
<bekks> Skizu: So there is no point in trying to put stuff into the webserver directories as a user. Thats a major security issue.
<Skizu>  bekks so what do I want to do
<linglyz> Do you know any chatbot programs based on IRC server which support Ubuntu?
<deezed> linglyz: xchat?
<moldy> linglyz: probably pretty much all of them
<bekks> Skizu: you want to copy files as user to a user-accessable directory, then, you want to move/copy these files using sudo into the target directories of the webserver. No reinstallation needed.
<deezed> linglyz: yes I dont know one that doesnt
<deezed> linglyz: maybe irssi
<dr_willis> linglyz:  most irc clients for linux are scriptable.. there are irc bots also in the repos
<Skizu> bekks: I reinstalled as I'd ppa stuff messing stuff up and couldn't install stuff properly
<linglyz> hmmm......
<bekks> Skizu: Your paste didnt indicate any of that.
<Skizu> I made a user accessible directory as i was using winSCP
<dr_willis> linglyz:  what are you trying to acomplish excatly?
<Skizu> Yeah blazemore and I had mentioned it in the chat
<linglyz> I want to ask for some chatbot programmes for Ubuntu....
<SierraAR> In /etc/network/interfaces, lines prefixed with # are ignored as comments correct?
<deezed> linglyz: which irc software are you using?
<bekks> Skizu: Then why didnt you mentioned it after I asked you again? Anyway, seems like you want to keep going the windows way, and reinstall when facing an issue. Good luck with that.
<dr_willis> linglyz:  thers numerous 'irc bots' in the repos and other sources. it all depends on what you need them to do
<linglyz> I use Pidgin
<Skizu> bekks: Just wanted to start simple, first time using this, so want a clean slate so I can follow
<dr_willis> linglyz:  i suggest learning a better irc client.
<dr_willis> linglyz:  such as weechat, irssi, or xchat
<deezed> linglyz: yes you should try xchat
<Skizu> Seems like apache2 isn't started
<bekks> Skizu: Then why dont you listen to the people trying to help you, when telling you "you dont need to reinstall"? Anyway, seems like you know it all better. Good luck again, I am resting this case.
<deezed> linglyz: its easy and a properly irc client. You will also have anything you need just with clicks
<SynthMobile_> What are the other ways to open a terminal in 12.04?
<linglyz> Thank you so much.....
<Skizu> bekks: No no I don't know better, I just wanted a clean slate as if it hadn't somehow messed up
<moldy> SynthMobile_: other than what?
<linglyz> ;)
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Other ways than...?
<deezed> linglyz: irssi is nice, but if you are not used to keyboard commands it can be hard to start with
<SynthMobile_> Other than ctrl alt t or searching in unity
<SierraAR> In /etc/network/interfaces, lines prefixed with # are ignored as comments, correct? Just want to make sure this won't cause an error when I reboot and keep me from remote accessing the server
<moldy> SierraAR: yes
<darkelfjuggalo> I am going through my packages, trying to understand what they do, so i know what i need what I don't can someone tell me what Zeitgeist is...i know is is referred to by  activity-log-manager-common & activity-log-manager-control-center. Everything i am finding has nothing to do with computers.
<SierraAR> moldy: K, thanks
<dr_willis> if you want to controll an 'irc bot' you wont be doing lots of clicking in a gui for it ;) you will be using irc commands
<deezed> SynthMobile_: you can make a script to open it
<SynthMobile_> How please
<deezed> dr_willis: lol thats true
<moldy> darkelfjuggalo: it's some kind of fancy search mechanism. google will tell you the details.
<deezed> SynthMobile_: why are you going to use it? to be able to click in a icon?
<linglyz> not really control, but only chatting with bots for testing
<SynthMobile_> No I cant access it..
<deezed> SynthMobile_: what do you mean?
<SynthMobile_> Ctr alt t doesnt work and launcher is missing on my live cd
<darkelfjuggalo> moldy ; google is showing something philosophical
<SynthMobile_> Even alt f2 dont work
<deezed> SynthMobile_: you can not access terminal so?
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  so your desktop is totally goofed up?
<moldy> darkelfjuggalo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+zeitgeist
<deezed> SynthMobile_: have you tried ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<SynthMobile_> Indeed im on a live cd/live usb or w.e.
<deezed> SynthMobile_: you can not open the menu and write terminal?
<darkelfjuggalo> amusing moldy
<deezed> SynthMobile_: and then enter?
<moldy> darkelfjuggalo: ;p
<SynthMobile_> Ctrl alt f1 turned my screen to one big terminal and said permissipn denied and I cant do nothing now
<SynthMobile_> No I cant
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  alt-0cgrtl-f1 through f6 are the CONSOLES... alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to the X desktop
<deezed> SynthMobile_: this big terminal is another tty
<SynthMobile_> It rebooted lol
<deezed> SynthMobile_: lol
<ActionParsnip> SynthMobile_: ctrl+alt+f7 gets back to the X sessio
<deezed> SynthMobile_:  are you using ubuntu live cd?
<SynthMobile_> Im getting a lot of bad sectors on one of my drives and I wanted to run fsck
<SynthMobile_> Uhm ues but its on a usb lol
<SynthMobile_> *yes
<ActionParsnip> SynthMobile_: fsck wont fix bad sectors
<deezed> SynthMobile_: ok, so why the launcher was not running
<deezed> ?
<bekks> SynthMobile_: You should do a backup of the entire disk before. Bad sectors indicate physical errors, not filesystem errors.
<frostero> thanx for the help all
<dhanush> Hi. I have a BCM4312 wireless card. I just installed firmware-b43-lpphy-installer to get the wireless to work. But it keeps getting disconnected very frequently. Any help please?
<SynthMobile_> Yea no I dont care bout the files anymore yheyre pretty old files lol anyway, what could you suggest? Im just trying to revive an old desktop for my mom
<SynthMobile_> It reports about 600 bad sectors. How bout a reformat?
<deezed> SynthMobile_: oh.. I would suggest another distro
<SynthMobile_> Why?
<deezed> SynthMobile_: there are some distros specifically to old desktops
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Dont listen to that pointless advice.
<deezed> bekks: lol
<deezed> bekks: why not?
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Bad sectors are not fixed by reformatting or using another distro.
<SynthMobile_> Welll its not that old, its around 3, 4 years old tops
<bekks> deezed: Because another distro will not fix broken hardware.
<bekks> SynthMobile_: You should backup your disk and check it afterwards.
<dr_willis> definatly dont trust the hard drive
<SynthMobile_> Ok im not looking to fix them anymore I just want it to be able to hold an OS for about a month or so till my mom gets his laptop back from the service center
<deezed> bekks: thats true, but if you use a distro not that heavy like ubuntu, you could ignore some errors.. fixing them is a hardware stuff anyway
<dr_willis> emergancy use - partion the hard drive.. put all the bad sectors in a partion you wont use... and use the rest.. and hope for the best
<bekks> deezed: You cant ignore bad sectors by just using another distro.
<bekks> SynthMobile_: You need to take a backup - now.
<SynthMobile_> Yup hard drive is shitty now she only needs her emails and poetables are not an option she hates small texts amd keyboards
<SynthMobile_> Backup of what?
<SynthMobile_> I dont need the old files anymore
<deezed> SynthMobile_: I would suggest you to do this partition thing and try another distro for old desktops
<dhanush> Hi. I have a BCM4312 wireless card. I just installed firmware-b43-lpphy-installer to get the wireless to work. But it keeps getting disconnected very frequently. Any help please
<dr_willis> backups inporntant data somewhere.. if you dont need them.. well repartion as i mentioned above and expect the hd to totally fail soon
<timchen119> SynthMobile_, why not just the live usb then
<Skizu> Hey just wondering what program it is which makes PHP errors more readable?
<blazemore> dhanush: What Ubuntu version?
<bekks> deezed: That will not save his data. So its a pretty pointless advice.
<SynthMobile_> Live usb fucks up too and idk why lol
<dhanush> blazemore: 12.04
<deezed> bekks: HE DOESNT NEED TO SAVE HIS DATA!!
<bekks> deezed: Stop shouting at people.
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: are there lots of networks on the same channel around you?
<blazemore> dhanush: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<SynthMobile_> Lol deezed chill
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: Yup there are.
<Mace268> 3-4 years old is new enough for ubuntu imho
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: then switch to a less crowded channel
<SynthMobile_> Dr_willis yes I am expecting that
<deezed> bekks: you keep saying its a pointless advice... im not so rude at least
<aneesh_> any body knows about this error
<aneesh_> Depends: mysql-client-5.5 (>= 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<aneesh_>                     Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<aneesh_>                     PreDepends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<aneesh_>                     Breaks: mysql-server (< 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<aneesh_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FloodBot1> aneesh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SynthMobile_> I mean the hdd to fail soon
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: please use a pastebin
<aneesh_> sorry
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Then take a backup now.
<dhanush> blazemore: Yrah I did that. Before that it didnt recognize the device. After doing that it does. but disconnects
<bekks> SynthMobile_: The longer you dont do it, the more data you will lose.
<blazemore> aneesh_: Please put on http://paste.ubuntu.com the full error, and the command you ran to produce it
<SynthMobile_> Bekks dont need the backup
<aneesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984286/
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  so what do you want to do then?
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Then why do you care about your broken hard disk at all?
<blazemore> aneesh_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<deezed> bekks: omg you still are saying to him backup?
<aneesh_> ok
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: Cant. college wifi. restricted access to only one.
<SynthMobile_> Bekks I need it as a temp system
<aneesh_> thanks
<dr_willis>  SynthMobile_  so for  emergancy use - partion the hard drive.. put all the bad sectors in a partion you wont use... and use the rest.. and hope for the best
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: also if I switch off and the switch on my wireless then It connects again easily. But then it gets disconnected again.
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: then thats the issue, if lots of networks use the same channel then you'll get problems
<bekks> SynthMobile_: Then what do you expect us to help you with? No data worth to be kept, no efforts in investigating the disk, etc.? :)
<SynthMobile_> dr_willis ok wait, so how do I "put all the bad sectors" in one partition?
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: okay. how do you define a channel?
<dr_willis> SynthMobile_:  make several partions.. make one that  covers the area of the hd where the bad sectors are at
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: or rather how do you distinguish between a channel and a network?
<deezed> SynthMobile_: you can do all of this when formating
<blazemore> dhanush: http://support.zen.co.uk/kb/KnowledgebaseArticle.aspx?articleid=11344
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'sid|chan'    will show the SSID and the Channel name
<deezed> SynthMobile_: or using gparted
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: you can have lots of networks around, this is not a problem. If they are on the same channel then this is an issue
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: are there amy bugs reported
<SynthMobile_> dr_willis hold on, do I do tha mwnually or when I reformst it it would wutomatically do that?
<aneesh_> yes ActionParsnip
<aneesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984194/
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: yeah. same channel lots of networks.
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: thats why then
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: Any solution?
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: then post on the bug stating that it affects you too
<Skizu> I just installed xdebug like suggested, any additional config needed for it to kick in?
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: change the channels
<ActionParsnip> ShadowStruck: could try one of the other broadcom drivers
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: I can do that myself??
<aneesh_> ActionParsnip Yes. I posted that one
<deezed> bye people
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: I think I will need access to the router right?
<deezed> see you
<deezed> bekks: sorry about everything
<Skizu> I just installed xdebug, any additional config needed for it to kick in?
<deezed> bekks: I didnt want to be rude with you afterall...
<deezed> bekks: see you
<SierraAR> Woo that worked, thanks for the help with the network stuff guys
<reisio> SierraAR: you are welcome!
 * reisio bows
<Skizu> Hey I'm having trouble installing xdebug, seems to be installed but not doing anything could someone help
<dr_willis> !info xdebug
<ubottu> Package xdebug does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !find xdebug
<ubottu> Found: php5-xdebug
<Skizu> Fine php5-xdebug I can't seem to get it to do anything
<krypto> using 13.04 desktop,dashboard on left is not coming until we open nautilus...is this a setting miss configuration
<dr_willis> krypto:  try making a new user , see if it is also affected by the issue. if so. that points to a setting problem with the problematic first user
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: to change channel. yes
<ActionParsnip> krypto: if you add nautilus to the startup, does it start as expected?
<Skizu> Odd question, how to scroll up in ssh
<dhanush> ActionParsnip:Okay. But I do not have access to the router. College  Wifi.
<vlitomsk> hi
<reisio> Skizu: PGUP? Mousewheel?
<krypto> if i click on any directories,dashboard will come up,else dashboard is hidden
<Skizu> Just goes through the commands I typed =/
<reisio> Skizu: or if you were smart: CTRL+a, ESC, then PGUP/arrow/k
<dr_willis> Skizu:  depends on what terminal ypou are using. ;)
<Skizu> Erm, wait I'm not in ssh I'm on the machine command line stuff directly
<dr_willis> Skizu:  if doing a lot of ssh work. its a good idea to learn to use tmux, or screen, or byobu
<dr_willis> Skizu:  and what terminal program are ypou using? the console? xterm? terminator? gnome-terminal?
<Skizu> ._. default for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: you won't have access, I suggest you try a different driver
<dr_willis> default  on the DESKTOP? Skizu ?
<Skizu> Server?
<Skizu> server install
<Skizu> ubuntu
<dr_willis> Skizu:  then you are using the CONSOLE and not X.
<vlitomsk> anyone could help me with alsa? i successfully run alsamixer in TTY terminal (ctrl-alt-fN). But when i do startx and write alsamixer in terminal emulator, it says 'cannot open mixer: no such file or directory'
<Skizu> How do I scroll up on the CONSOLE
<dr_willis> Skizu:  if you want a screen buffer. use tmux, or screen, or  a framebuffer terminal.
<reisio> Skizu: SHIFT+PGUP
<vlitomsk> sorry for language mistakes
<dr_willis> those will give extra features.   try  what reisio  said also. ;)
<dr_willis> !info fbterm
<Skizu> reisio: thanks
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Skizu> dr_willis: huh?
<dr_willis> Skizu:  the console is lacking in many features you may want.  screen, tmux. fbterm, will give you more features. If you got a mouse  install gpm also so you can use it for some actions
<Skizu> Hmm dang, seems like something it working without working, could I get help here with xdebug/
<somsip> Skizu: what have you done with xdebug so far?
<Skizu> dr_willis: using "sudo apt-get install gpm" ?
<Skizu> somsip: I installed it
<dr_willis> Skizu:  yes..
<Skizu> Awesome got a mouse now thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Skizu:   you may want to read up on bash ussage and command line basics befor messing with advanced php stuff.
<dr_willis> Skizu:  of course you an still do 'php' stuff with a desktop install.
<Skizu> Well I can do PHP, but now I've been told I gotta set up the box which runs it :P that's my issue
<somsip> Skizu: what version of ubuntu and PHP?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: wl ?
<Antar> Hello everybody
<Skizu> Well 5.3.10 at the moment but will need 5.4+ and for the ubunutu version
<syedhamid> hi guys, if i run ubuntu test, not install it yet, and if i try to install kernel 3.10.3 on it to test if it works, after i reboot, will the kernel I downloaded will be removed? or all the files I downloaded during the live usb testing?
<ActionParsnip> dhanush: there are a few
<syedhamid> hi
<somsip> Skizu: so you're on 12.04?
<syedhamid> hi guys, if i run ubuntu test, not install it yet, and if i try to install kernel 3.10.3 on it to test if it works, after i reboot, will the kernel I downloaded will be removed? or all the files I downloaded during the live usb testing?
<Antar> is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file
<syedhamid> hi guys, if i run ubuntu test, not install it yet, and if i try to install kernel 3.10.3 on it to test if it works, after i reboot, will the kernel I downloaded will be removed? or all the files I downloaded during the live usb testing?
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  live usb - has a persistnt save file.. but i dnt think it can boot/run differnt kernels on a live-usb-persistant save setup.
<Skizu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984382/
<Antar> is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<dhanush> ActionParsnip: Could you name them?
<Skizu> somsip: appears so :)
<syedhamid> dr_willis: if i try install kernel 3.10.3 on it, and it worked, after i reboot, will the files remain on my system even tho i did it in a live usb?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: or if I try to install gnome-ppp on the liveusb, after I reboot, will gnome-ppp will be removed?
<nowayride> Is there a good link to unattended installer, or am I missing something? Followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505 for server 12.04.2
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  if you have a persistrant save file. yes. but how are you testing the kernel? I  DONT think you can just change kernels the live-usb setup uses that way
<syedhamid> during the testing
<Antar> is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<somsip> Skizu: in what way doesn't it work? What is your test?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: u are not understanding
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  normal apps should be remebered.. its the kernel and drivers that may  have issues
<Skizu> somsip: so any ideas why my php5-xdebug isn't kicking in and is still showing default errors
<syedhamid> dr_willis: no
<Antar> Please is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<somsip> Skizu: maybe because it is not setup correctly. How are you testing it?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: example: if I go to liveusb mode, and (try ubuntu without installing), I install gnome-ppp, wvdial, brasero, steam on it, after I reboot or end that liveusb session, will those files remain in my PC or will be removed?
<dr_willis> a live-usb with a persistant save file - you CAN install other apps.  but   there can be complecations
<Skizu> somsip: my test is I've a lot of errors due to the php version, but they're showing as standard php errors, without the xdebug way of showing errors in a readable way
<vlitomsk> i have "good" files in /proc/asound, ALSA detects my card successfully, but i can't run 'alsamixer' in X terminal emulator (from openbox WM)
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  normal apps will be remebered.. as i said.
<syedhamid> dr_willis: example: if I go to liveusb mode, and (try ubuntu without installing), I install gnome-ppp, wvdial, brasero, steam on it, after I reboot or end that liveusb session, will those files remain in my PC or will be removed?
<vlitomsk> help me
<syedhamid> remembered?
<peterrus> Skizu, I am not sure if I have ever seen that
<Antar> Please is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: will those apps I installed on liveusb will be removed or not? that is question
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  thats  the whole point of the 'persistant save file' it saves the changes you make
<peterrus> Skizu, as far as I know xdebug does not change the way errors are logged (in apache's error.log)
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  if you ahve a save file made - yes.. if you DONT.. then no
<Skizu> peterrus: not logged, the way the look
<Antar> Please is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: if I don't have a save file, those apps will be removed after I reboot?
<peterrus> Skizu, what do you mean exactly? when I use xdebug, they dont change in any way
<Skizu> peterrus: e.g. http://xdebug.org/docs/stack_trace
<Antar> Please is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<Antar> Please is there any way to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04 using an iso file ?
<dr_willis> Antar:  get the iso. mount it.. and it should ask. or it might..
<somsip> Skizu: Not sure what you mean. Does phpinfo() show that xdebug is installed ok
<Skizu> Look how it shows errors there, doesn't so any such thing for me
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  if you ahve a save file made - yes.. if you DONT.. then no <<<<<<<<<< You DONT. then NO it wont save
<Skizu> somsip: Yeah appears in both PHP part and the zend part
<Antar> ok drwilis
<syedhamid> how can I check if a save file is made or not
<dr_willis> Antar:  i would think you could of allready tried it and see if it worked. ;)
<somsip> Skizu: try setting html_errors = On in php.ini? http://is.gd/w7HH6d
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  look for a casper-rw file on the usb.. or try a simple change. like downloading a wallpaper image. and see if its still there when you reboot
<vlitomsk> all previous story + alsamixer runs with sudo in X terminal emulator
<vlitomsk> but without sudo it crases
<vlitomsk> *crashes
<syedhamid> dr_willis: it is not there, yea it worked
<peterrus> Skizu, stacktraces are on by default these days afaik, xdebug does not have anything to to with that
<vlitomsk> does anyone know how to fix it?
<nowayride> Antar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades has some instruction, but (as it states) I'd definitely make updates first since Ubuntu can um.. break.. during an upgrade. Or at least be able to recover from a rescue CD
<nowayride> Make backups first*
<dr_willis> backup your backups!
<syedhamid> nowayride; ubuntu distro can break during the upgrade?
<syedhamid> o.O ubuntu distro can break during the upgrade??
<dr_willis> anything can break during a upgrade
<peterrus> jup
<syedhamid> now I am scared to upgrade...
<peterrus> you should be
<dr_willis> power failure during a upgrade = bad....  on ANY OS
<nowayride> IDK about desktops, but I've seen plenty of "I upgraded to 12.04 and it won't boot", it might be more server hardware though
<peterrus> thats why you always backup your complete system
<aneesh_> what is the number of source available for the ubuntu server . I mean how many number are there Get:214 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Sources [5,467 B]
<Skizu> somsip: For some reason it was off, just made it On do I need to restart apache2?
<peterrus> Skizu, yes
<syedhamid> dr_willis: if I am upgrading thru apt-get upgrade, and suddenly, my battery runs out....
<syedhamid> what will happen
<peterrus> syedhamid, that will be the last you see of yrour system
<somsip> Skizu: yes, but I have no idea what it does or what you're trying to achieve.
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  then you will wish you had made backupos
<nowayride> But upgrading major releases brings a lot of changes and there's always a chance something can break, or as stated there could be a power out or something and brick it, so at least have backups or know how to recover from livecd
<aneesh_> It is taking  time Already it took around 30 minutes already . How much time I need to wait to complete the update
<ActionParsnip> syedhamid: dont do upgrades on battery......
<Skizu> somsip: exactly that thanks :)
<dr_willis> syedhamid:   an  'apt-get upgrade' is  not the same as doing a release upgrade
<syedhamid> how to recover from livecd
<somsip> Skizu: cool
<robertknight> Is there a way to add a local post-install hook for a specific upstream package?
<peterrus> Skizu, protip, use vagrants, they really simplify all this setting up of development environments
<dr_willis> killing apt  in mid-working  is not a good idea
<yolandre> hi all. i need some adive regarding an installation issue. anyone interested?
<MonkeyDust> yolandre  ask away
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  recover what? it depends on whats broken
<reisio> yolandre: I'm not, but I'll give it anyways, if the issue is ever specified
<Skizu> What do I need to install/enable to use mod-rewrite?
<syedhamid> dr_willis: like, if I cannot boot
<peterrus> Skizu, take a look at this if you like: http://www.vagrantup.com/ and this https://github.com/peterrus/vagrant-lamp
<syedhamid> or cannot access my files
<nowayride> So yeah.. has anyone messed with unattended installer? I'm thinking it's not even picking up my kickstart or hitting the correct boot option
<syedhamid> dr_willis: ubuntu shouldn't have added that ecryptfs option
<peterrus> Skizu, a2enmod rewrite
<syedhamid> many people dont know about ecryptfs
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  boot live cd.. mount your installed system .. access files
<syedhamid> linux-beginners use ecryptfs
<syedhamid> and they dont know about that
<dr_willis> I dont use  the encryoted stuff.. so no idea on it.
<syedhamid> if ecryptfs gets broken
<syedhamid> they'll lose their files
<MonkeyDust> syedhamid  beginners don't use encryption
<syedhamid> dr_willis: 99% do it, like that box, "encrypt your directory?" and most are like "sure why not"
<dr_willis> thats why its not enabled by default
<syedhamid> monkeydust: they do
<syedhamid> keep that ecryptfs thing out of the installation, i would say to ubuntu developers
<yolandre> i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 from usb flash disc on a blank partition to have it run along side with windows 8 pro x64. the problem: the ubuntu installer doesn't report any of the existing ntfs partitions. the odd thing: running ubuntu live from the installation media all 3 existing ntfs partitions are preperly reported and can ctually be accessed from ubuntu.
<syedhamid> if they want ecryptfs, they must do it manually
<iceroot_> syedhamid: and when you hdd gets broken you will also lose your stuff, because of that there are backups
<peterrus> if you guys close your laptop lid, and it suspends, then when you wake it up, does it briefly show your desktop/screen contents before actually locking the screen? I find this to be a real security issue
<ActionParsnip> yolandre: resize your NTFS in Windows, then reboo and run a chkdsk to be sure it is healthy
<peterrus> syedhamid, it is the only place to actually use it
<iceroot_> peterrus: no
<syedhamid> peterrus: looks like someones been lurking around your /home/
<ActionParsnip> peterrus: report a bug
<reisio> peterrus: immediately after closing it?
<peterrus> syedhamid, you cant encrypt your partition afterwards
<Skizu> So I've done that and restarted, still getting a 404 on rewrites, anything in php.ini i need to enable?
<peterrus> reisio, I close it, it suspends, then I wait for x hours, then I open it, the screen is shown, for about 1 second, then the screen is locked
<syedhamid> peterrus: is upgrading a bad idea?
<syedhamid> or should we just upgrade from iso
<peterrus> syedhamid, no
<peterrus> syedhamid, but upgrading unprepared is
<reisio> peterrus: I wouldn't worry about it
<reisio> peterrus: anybody experienced who actually wants your data will get it if they have physical access
<nowayride> peterrus: physical access is a security risk
<syedhamid> has anybody experienced that? like if they tried upgrading, and something broke?
<vlitomsk> Help me, why sound&alsamixer work fine with root privelegies, but without privelegies alsamixer says 'cannot open mixer: no such file or directory'? i use tiny Xorg + tiny openbox
<reisio> locked screen won't stop'm
<peterrus> reisio, nowayride sure sure, but this clearly seems like a design error
<reisio> :)
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  first rule of comptuter data  reliabilty... keep backups.
<kimda> hi. i 've got a weird networking issue.. I've changed firewall settings a week ago and since then there are network connectivity issues. Even after changing the settings back to the original settings these issues remain. Also whats weird that one virtual interface is accessible from the same network - even from a different physical server from the same network - but is not accessible from outside the network. Yesterday I got it working again. But thi
<kimda> s morning I cannot access it via ping/ssh etc.. Any ideas what could be wrong with it? Maybe the arp cache? The other interface on the same machine is accessible though.
<yolandre> i've tried the installtion with the pace set aside for ubuntu formatted as ntfs and unfromatted, but the result remains the same: ubuntu installer reports the entire drive as being vacant and available. something i didn't mention before: i went through a heck of a lot of trouble converting the drive from GPT to MBR., so it's a mbr drive.
<reisio> peterrus: if it's GNOME's screensaver, that wouldn't surprise me
<ActionParsnip> syedhamid: not had the issue, upgrading is fine but personaly I always clean install
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  upgrades in any os CAN fail..
<reisio> peterrus: if it's xscreensaver, my guess is it was never fully tested against the likes of compiz
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  it depends on what the user has done to the OS in quesion a lot of the time.
<reisio> peterrus: you should be able to tell the system that closing the lid means: log out & then suspend
<reisio> peterrus: or even display a blank image fullscreen then suspend
<peterrus> reisio, I think locking takes a bit to long, so it just goes ahead and suspends
<peterrus> anyway, this could be classified as a bug
<somsip> Skizu: oh, that's quite pretty isn't it. I'll enable that myself :)
<reisio> peterrus: yes, certainly
<dr_willis> it suspends as its shutting down ;_
<syedhamid> how can i make a backup of /home/ the fastest way if i have 4gb
<dr_willis> :)
<Zorky> Anyone here who can help me with a tweak on gnome screensaver or xscreensaver, making it so it logs the user off when it activates?
<reisio> syedhamid: to where?
<nowayride> syedhamid: Also, that's why partitioning is a good idea too. Separate home = worst case you're only having to reinstall your programs/some settings. Good thing about linux, you can keep most of the system and only reinstall the base
<dr_willis> syedhamid:  copy all your files somewhere off line. or to your ubuntu one accouint.
<Skizu> somsip: Lol well it's readable
<peterrus> syedhamid, I have had multiple failed upgrades, seen alot of other people where upgrades failed, it just happens, if you don't backup your system, you are just waiting for shit to happen. Making backups sucks, sure, but they can save you a lot of stress. You could have a look at commercial solutions such as Acronis True Image Home, really  makes it a painless experience, but you will need a external hdd with at least the size of you
<peterrus> r internal hdd I suppose
<FloodBot1> peterrus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peterrus> lol
<reisio> well, no, separate /home worst case you still lose it all
<syedhamid> to my USB
<Skizu> So rewrite appears to be enabled as it's showing in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled but I can't seem to get it to work anyone got ideas why I'm still hitting a 404?
<somsip> Skizu: yeah. I always tail a log on a different monitor, but it's worth enabling that I think :)
<reisio> syedhamid: rsync -av /home/foo/ /media/whateverusb/
<Zorky> Anyone who can help me with screensavers in ubuntu?
<somsip> Skizu: in your virtual host, amke sure you AllowOverride to make .htaccess accessible
<peterrus> Zorky, I think ubuntu questions would be a good place for that
<nowayride> Skizu: syntax right? is it overridden somewhere?
<Skizu> somsip: In php.ini?
<syedhamid> reisio: is that the fastest way? and will my /home/ will be deleted after I copied it to my USB?
<Zorky> peterrus:  irc chan?
<peterrus> reisio, syedhamid rsync -ravuh --progress /home/foo /media/whateverusb ;)
<reisio> syedhamid: might be faster with just -a instead of -v
<somsip> Skizu: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default if you have no other vhosts setup yet
<reisio> syedhamid: just copies, doesn't delete
<peterrus> Zorky, it's a site, this question is so localized, you really shouldn't expect anyone here to answer it, at this exact moment
<nowayride> reisio: how does having a separate /home partition mean losing it in a new install? You can select to preserve it
<syedhamid> peterurs: what does "uh" mean?
<syedhamid> peterrus* haha
<Skizu> So it says allow override none I need to make it true?
<peterrus> syedhamid, update and human
<peterrus> so update files already there
<peterrus> and human is to get human readable filesizes
<syedhamid> and "h"?
<somsip> Skizu: Change None to All (ok on local dev server)
<peterrus> progress to see the progress
<reisio> nowayride: ah, thought we were talking about failures :)
<Zorky> peterrus:  ohh. : /
<peterrus> r for recursive which means: also copy all subfolders
<syedhamid> i am confused by that "h" thing still
<peterrus> it is the perfect backup command, write it down, it will save lives
<nowayride> Well an install failure still shouldn't be touching partitions marked to preserve
<reisio> -r is probably redundant to -a
<somsip> Skizu: restart apache again
<reisio> -u is redundant to a fresh dir
<reisio> -h is redundant to not wanting -v to speed it up
<reisio> rsync -a foo/ bar/
<iycv> hello everyone, I download the eclipse.tar.gz, and I extract it in ~/eclipse,  can anyone tell me How to completely uninstall eclipse?
<peterrus> reisio, -h is for human readable
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync for my backups in a nightly cron task
<peterrus> file zises
<reisio> iycv: rm?
<peterrus> sizes*
<mohamedn3na3a> hey guys can i reinstall ubuntu without having to format my hard disk allover again?
<reisio> peterrus: nothing to read if you want it to go faster by outputting nothing
<peterrus> reisio, true, but I like to keep an eye on things when doing it manually
<reisio> MonkeyDust: not rdiff-backup? :)
<peterrus> in cronjobs, thats an entirely other story ;)
<Skizu> somsip: we have success
<reisio> mohamedn3na3a: kinda
<rigo88> hi
<iycv> nreisio: rm doesn't work
<somsip> Skizu: good
<reisio> peterrus: and I, but he saked for faster :p
<reisio> rigo88: hi
<mohamedn3na3a> can u tell me how?
<reisio> iycv: why not?
<rigo88> reisio: hi here too :)
<reisio> mohamedn3na3a: you've got one partition?
<syedhamid> reisio: why did you told me to put "v" out of the way?
<mohamedn3na3a> yea
<peterrus> reisio, yes, but seeing that he isn't exactly an ubuntupro, I though a little verbosity goes a long way xD
<rigo88> now im really not sure that my catalyst 13.04 is installed well..
<iycv> I can't find the .eclipse/ fold
<rigo88> i mean 13.4
<skeuomorf> I am trying to connect using SSH to a remote server but it doesn't show me anything, the process isn't terminated neither connected, however connecting using putty through SSH works fine
<peterrus> syedhamid, -v shows you which file it is copying, removing -v copys the files faster, but then you don't know what it is doing
<peterrus> I always use -v when doing a manual backup, like you are doing
<MonkeyDust> reisio  let me explore that :)
<nowayride> skeuomorf: ssh -vvv and check the last line it hangs at... and are these from the same IP?
<syedhamid> peterrus: will my terminal be corrupted?
<somsip> skeuomorf: ssh -vvv will give you lots of extra info
<nowayride> You could be firewalled or blocked otherwise
<peterrus> syedhamid, what
<syedhamid>  /home/ is like 87GB
<skeuomorf> nowayride: same ip yes, will ssh -vvv now
<syedhamid> with 384719471931 files
<peterrus> syedhamid, no problem, but it will not fit on a 4gb usb stick xD
<nowayride> Do you use .ssh/config?
<syedhamid> peterrus: it'll take hours, and  my terminal will stop? like, it'll get tired or something
<syedhamid> this happened to me a couple of times
<peterrus> syedhamid, no, your terminal uses a great amount of coke, it can go on for days without stopping
<peterrus> really
<syedhamid> and peterrus: if I copy 50GB to my USB, and the rest 30GB to some other USB, is this possible?
<Warsmokey> can someone pm me that has knowledge of ubuntu server and connecting to other computers please
<skeuomorf> nowayride: no
<syedhamid> how can I do that?
<peterrus> if your buffer gets full (the text you can scroll back to in your terminal) it will just discard old lines, so no problem at all
<nowayride> Warsmokey: how are you wanting to connect?
<peterrus> syedhamid, yes then you would use rsync -blaa /home/foo/porn /media/usb-for-porn/
<Skizu> somsip: thanks for your help
<nowayride> Or at least a tldr so you don't get a flood of PMs of "Oh, I don't know"
<syedhamid> what does -blaa mean
<peterrus> and rsync -blaa /home/foo/otherstuff /media/usb-for-the-rest
<somsip> Skizu: your welcome. Come back and help someone else when you get chance :)
<syedhamid> and yes peterrus, my /home/ mainly consists of asian trap porn
<peterrus> syedhamid, i dont feel like typing it all agaiin
<somsip> *you'
<peterrus> syedhamid, lol
<Skizu> somsip: When I get the skill you mean haha
<somsip> Skizu: :)
<syedhamid> peterrus: now that you said that P word, i must do my duty as a dude.
<syedhamid> beatin' da thing
<syedhamid> brb
<peterrus> please keep that to yourself, and all will be fine
<Warsmokey> @nowayride so i have a 2800 dell raid 5 mounted with ubuntu server, i'm trying to connect 4 windows 7 computers to access the data only on the server but i'm having a hard time for even one to connect to it
<syedhamid> lol peterrus xD
<somsip> !tmi | syedhamid
<ubottu> syedhamid: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<syedhamid> peterrus: have you tried using rsync yet?
<peterrus> syedhamid, I use it all the time
<syedhamid> peterrus: is grsync a good option too?
<peterrus> makes two automatic backups every week
<nowayride> Warsmokey: what protocol are you trying to connect with? Are you doing this just as a backup or looking for a persistent connection?
<rigo88> i had to download from amd.com manually the 13.4 cause if i did apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade on a fresh 12.04 x64 server, than after reboot apt-get install fglrx (than lxde etc... and reboot) the sys freezed at boot..
<Skizu> somsip: May need your help some more ;)
<reisio> syedhamid: rsync is resumable, if it's interrupted just re-run the same command
<nowayride> You can use scp (like winscp) for one offs
<somsip> Skizu: you can ask...
<peterrus> syedhamid, never used grsync, I dont like GUI programs for terminal programs, they often obscure too much functionality I am looking for
<skeuomorf> nowayride: am I using ssh correctly? ssh user@server:port
<reisio> syedhamid: rsync -a /home/foo/ /media/path/to/emptydir/on/usb/
<Warsmokey> @nowayride a persistent connection i
<Skizu> somsip: php5.4+ on my box rather than the 5.3.10 I seem to be getting
<somsip> skeuomorf: ssh -p port user@remote
<peterrus> reisio, syedhamid that is exactly why it is so handy, just re-run the command if something fails, and you are back on track
<syedhamid> reisio: how can I make rsync make backups every week?
<skeuomorf> somsip: thanks, that was the problem, me writing the wrong command, fail!
<anev> syedhamid: cronjob
<peterrus> syedhamid, use cron, the internet knows all about it. But first make sure you completely understand rsync of you will get nowhere in life
<somsip> Skizu: you need a PPA. http://is.gd/f6m78g
<somsip> skeuomorf: np
<skeuomorf> thanks somsip nowayride for the great help
<nowayride> NP
<reisio> syedhamid: do you want 1:1 backups, or cumulative (each week new things you added to your filesystem are added to the backup)?
<blazemore> Out of interest, is there an "official" method for creating a bootable Ubuntu liveUSB from Windows? I always just use unetbootin or lili
<reisio> the former only protects you from hardware/software catastrophes, the latter protects you from yourself and other users
<peterrus> blazemore, it is the 'official' way
<Skizu> somsip: Looks dangerous haha, it is fine to update to 5.4 without issue?
<syedhamid> yes reisio
<peterrus> blazemore, unetbootin at least
<reisio> blazemore: I think help.ubuntu.com has pendrive linux listed
<blazemore> peterrus: I see a lot of other tools like the Suse image writer being used too
<reisio> blazemore: dd is going to be the most reliable, but it's also the most dangerous and least simple for many :p
<somsip> Skizu: it's on my todo list for my production servers. I believe care is needed... Still not sure whether to wait for 14.04 or stay on 12.04 and use a PPA...
<reisio> syedhamid: yes? You have to pick one :p
<syedhamid> reisio: oh hell no
<reisio> syedhamid: ...wha?
<syedhamid> reisio: last time I used dd, my system cracked up
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> well that wasn't to you anyways
<somsip> Skizu: on stay on 5.3 on 12.04
<peterrus> syedhamid, http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<nowayride> blazemore: unibersal usb installer has always done well for making bootable usb drives
<peterrus> have a read
<Skizu> 14.04 is out?
<somsip> Skizu: in about 8 months
<blazemore> Skizu: It's called 14.04 because it'll be released in April 2014
<blazemore> Skizu: We have to have 13.10 first anyway
<syedhamid> anyways guys, i have a exam tomorrow
<soumya_> s
<skeuomorf> somsip: say I want to copy .vimrc from local server to remote, this is the way to do it? scp ~/.vimrc user@remote -p port
<nowayride> Next couple of releases are going to be interesting
<syedhamid> and yes, peterrus & reisio: how can I disable network-manager temporaily?
<somsip> skeuomorf: weirdly, scp uses -P for port
<Skizu> blazemore: Oh I see
<nowayride> skeuomorf: scp ~/.vimrc user@remote:/path/to/wherever -p port
<somsip> skeuomorf: so scp -P port .vimrc user@remote: (to put it in users home)
<skeuomorf> somsip, weird yes :)
<skeuomorf> aha
<Skizu> Problem is this is only a local one and the people who choose about live probably won't let me have php5.4+ but I'm using traits and such and would need to spend weeks to recode lol
<syedhamid> how can I disable network-manager....temporarily
<yolandre> blazemore, try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<somsip> Skizu: which is why my local dev is 12.04 on 5.3 so I'm not tempted by newer shinier things offer by 5.4 (though I want them...)
<reisio> syedhamid: right click on its icon?
<mohamedn3na3a> my internet connection keeps disconnecting periodically and i have to reset the network manager anyone knows what's wrong?
<MonkeyDust> mohamedn3na3a  wifi?
<mohamedn3na3a> yeah
<Skizu> somsip: Use traits, makes a nice secure data collection object quite possible without using the SPL things, well you can still use a SPL behind it
<ActionParsnip> mohamedn3na3a: when it drops, run:   dmesg | tail -n 15     and read the screen
<syedhamid> reisio: that doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> mohamedn3na3a: it may give clues
<syedhamid> reisio: im trying to use gnome-ppp but this damn network-manager is getting in my way
<mohamedn3na3a> okay :)
<somsip> Skizu: I have no wish to fall into the position you are in.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | mohamedn3na3a it's your local wireless connection, not internet
<ubottu> mohamedn3na3a it's your local wireless connection, not internet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Longinus> niech ktoś kurwa de mi opa
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Skizu> somsip: Yeah, it's unfortunate that I now need to recode a lot of stuff due to a shadow of lies from the server admins
<Skizu> In which I now need to pass a single object through multiple objects to collect data :s super messy
<somsip> Skizu: Frustrating in one way, but better to code within the limitations of your production servers. But we are off support and into general chat now, so time to stop
<Skizu> somsip: Indeed, well thanks and cya
<somsip> Skizu: good luck :)
<Skizu> somsip: Yeah not to recode a few weeks of work haha!!
<Guest44765> How do I switch to a different network server?  I'm new to this chat
<Guest44765> Can anyone answer my question?
<somsip> !patience | Guest44765
<ubottu> Guest44765: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<z8z> Guest44765: what do you mean?
<Guest44765> I'm trying to join a different network that I used to go to and an trying Smuxi on Ubuntu for the first time
<yolandre> Sa]]
<yolandre> same here...
<Guest44765> I usually use Windows but decided to try this out as an alternative
<nowayride> You mean IRC network?
<ActionParsnip> Guest44765: https://www.smuxi.org/page/ServerHowTo
<Guest44765> yes
<BluesKaj> uhm , there's irc on windows too
<Guest44765> Thanks ActionParsnip...will check it out
<aneesh_> one quick question  will less space on root folder affects the mysql start process?
<ikonia> aneesh_: in what way ?
<ikonia> aneesh_: there is space needed for the socket and log files, if this is hanging off the root directory and you have no space free, it won't start
<aneesh_> my root folder has only 77m space left  . Is that problem because of that mysq is not running?
<somsip> aneesh_: check /var/log/mysql/error.log in case you have any information in there
<ikonia> aneesh_: read what I just said
<CaneToad> I've got a situation where system with nvidia driver boots up with external monitor 1920x1080, but running totem movie player even without any arguments makes the system drop the external monitor resolution down to 1024x768....odd thing is that I have three VGA cables here, and it does it with 2 of them, but 1 of them works fine. I guess it boils down to VGA cables not having the data line that lets the monitor report its res
<esing> hi Iam installing ubuntu and Iam not sure what I should set as 'Device for boot loader installation'. /dev/sda  or /dev/sda1 ?
<cfhowlett> esing, by default /dev/sda
<sec_> how run 12 in virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> sec_: 12 what? apples?
<cfhowlett> sec_, it's runs fine.
<sec_> ubuntu-12
<ActionParsnip> sec_: there is no 'ubuntu-12'
<ActionParsnip> sec_: there is Ubuntu 12.04   and Ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> sec_: 'ubuntu-12' doesn't exist
<sec_> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso this is
<DJones> sec_: Install virtualbox, start virtualbox, install UBuntu 12.04/12.10 in virtualbox, thats all there is to it
<sec_> sorry i can't remember correct name
<ActionParsnip> sec_: then its Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> sec_: it will run fine, use Unity2D for extra performance
<sec_> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<sec_> pae
<sec_> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<ActionParsnip> sec_: in future, please type FULL descriptions of the issue. Saves a lot of time
<sec_> i got this error
<cfhowlett> !details|sec_,   for precision help, precision details are needed
<ubottu> sec_,   for precision help, precision details are needed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> sec_: what CPU are you using in your host?
<sec_> it's Pentium B980
<esing> cfhowlett Maybe I need to specifically set it to /dev/sda1 if I have windows boot loader already in /dev/sda1 (I want to dual boot ubuntu/windows 8)
<cfhowlett> sec_, pentium?  probably find you'll get better results with xubuntu or lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !pae | sec_
<ubottu> sec_: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ActionParsnip> sec_: do you have pae enabled in the guest?
<cfhowlett> esing, you can put it where you want, just need to make sure the bios looks in the right place on booting up.
<sec_> ActionParsnip: no. It's booting with that pae enabled
<nowayride> sec_: that might not have virtualization, if it does make sure it's enabled in BIOS
<esing> cfhowlett Hm, I thought the boot loader always have to be in sda1?
<ActionParsnip> sec_: so under the settings for the virtual PC, system -> processor tab. YOu have PAE enabled there?
<ActionParsnip> sec_: yes?
<ThothCastel> what does this do?
<ThothCastel> awk 'BEGIN {FS=OFS="|"}{$1=strftime("%c",$1)} {print}'
<sec_> ActionParsnip: yes i enable PAE now
<ActionParsnip> sec_: didnt think to check that?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: ask in #bash too
<sec_> ActionParsnip: No. Sorry i know ubuntu has good support. so go to here :)
<ThothCastel> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<sec_> thanks you :)
<ActionParsnip> sec_: all better?
<sec_> ActionParsnip: yes it is better now
<ActionParsnip> sec_: a more accurate channel would have been #vbox
<sec_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i think i should only use console :(
<ActionParsnip> sec_: you'll learn
<sec_> ActionParsnip: ubuntu give me to prompt now
<sec_> ActionParsnip: exist pre-installed ubuntu machine for vbox, is it?
<ActionParsnip> sec_: no ide
<ActionParsnip> *idea
<ActionParsnip> sec_: try in #vbox
<sec_> ActionParsnip: ok
<carles> Hi - I'm investigating this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/numbertext/+bug/1207494 . Libreoffice 4.1 from www.libreoffice.org worked but not from PPA
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207494 in NUMBERTEXT "Extension does not install properly in libreoffice 4.1" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> !ppa|carles
<ubottu> carles: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BWorld> Is there an easy way to recover only database files using photorec? All of the MYI files are renamed into numeric format so I can never re-assemble the database this way, are there tools for this situation here?
<ActionParsnip> carles: contact the PPA maintainer, we can only support package versions from the Ubuntu repos
<MonkeyDust> BWorld  photorec > File Options
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: why is there not a backup?
<carles> understood, checking the details - thanks :-) (will also check newer Ubuntu versions just in case)
<BWorld> Thanks MonkeyDust
<BWorld> ecause it was running on my local machine
<BWorld> It was first setup as a temporary solution (we were using Mantis) and never migrated the database to server
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: should still be backed up, even if its local
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: if its important, back it up
<BWorld> Yes ofcourse, it was stupid
<BWorld> But now, I have found back all .MYI files I guess
<BWorld> But all filenames are malformed
<BWorld> Someone aware of some program that can restore this?
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: people love leaning the value of backup the hard way
<BWorld> :(
<Hawkerz> i'm sure such a program could be written, but having never heard of either photorec or an myi file I'm afraid I can't help
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: foremost may do it
<BWorld> Thanks ActionParsnip I will google it and try to figure it out
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: you will need a partition of equal or larger size than the partition and you will restore any and all files, you will use file name and directory structure but the files may be retrieved
<ActionParsnip> BWorld: if the area that files were stored on has been written to since, then the data is gone
<esing> I justed finished the installation of ubuntu and the system booted into grub2 rescue prompt. I managed to boot into ubuntu by issuing these commands: set root=(hd1,gpt6)  and then: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 ro  and then: initrd /initrd.img  and then boot. Iam now in ubuntu's desktop. What should I do now to have the normal boot menu and not grub's rescue prompt when I startup the system?
<Hawkerz> is there actually data missing? or has it just been moved around?
<cfhowlett> esing, is this a wubi installation?
<esing> cfhowlett No, it's the normal ubuntu live cd installation
<esing> (Installed in efi mode)
<ActionParsnip> esing: sudo update-grub     should do it
<Hawkerz> has that been causing a lot of issues?
<Hawkerz> EFI, that is
<VampiricPadraig> Hey guys. Is there any good Mail Server programs out there that have Webmail functionality. Looking to set one up on a Ubuntu server?
<VampiricPadraig> Jeez, I can't do proper grammer today...
<Hawkerz> VampiricPadraig, I think every mail server can be accessed via webmail if you're willing to host both
<BWorld> I hope it will end good ActionParsnip
<esing> ActionParsnip I run sudo update-grub, rebooted, but again I am in grub's rescue prompt
<Hawkerz> I would caution you that running a public mailserver tends to be more of a headache than it is worth, VampiricPadraig
<MonkeyDust> VampiricPadraig  there's alos #ubuntu-server
<VampiricPadraig> Hawkerz: Yup, I don't mind if it's 2 seperate programs.
<VampiricPadraig> Hawkerz: Well, we are currently using Google Apps but we are going to have more than 10 people with emails and we are not willing to pay $50 per user per year
<Hawkerz> well, you will be paying a lot more than that hosting your own mailserver
<ActionParsnip> esing: is the OS fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> Hawkerz: good to learn though
<esing> ActionParsnip It's the newest ubuntu live cd, but I didn't issued sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade yet
<ActionParsnip> esing: I would, there may be bug fixes in the newer versions
<VampiricPadraig> Well, we have a few Linux staff members who could help setting it up :P
<ActionParsnip> VampiricPadraig: squirrelmail has a web UI
<Hawkerz> ActionParsnip, if you like spending your days trying to keep your servers clean it could be valuable
<bfmt048> how to install ruby on rails in ubuntu 12.04
 * blazemore runs public mail servers
<esing> ActionParsnip I think that updating the packages won't help, because it should work now too
<ActionParsnip> VampiricPadraig: http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/biztools/article.php/3932591/Top-5-Open-Source-Alternatives-to-Microsoft-Exchange.htm
<Hawkerz> VampiricPadraig, so this is an enterprise thing?
<Hawkerz> yeah, that was what I was looking for
<ActionParsnip> esing: maybe, but it doesn't. There may be an updated Grub package which fixes issues
<VampiricPadraig> Hawkerz: Small business-ish
<VampiricPadraig> ActionParsnip: having a look at that link now. Thanks :)
<blazemore> bfmt048: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-ruby-on-rails-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-with-rvm
<Hawkerz> there are some decent options for the frontend anyway -- openxchange or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Hawkerz: given but if you are interested in managing Linux mail servers as a profession, its good to manage your own first, get used to it
<Hawkerz> ActionParsnip, I just hope that is not an exclusive interest
<Hawkerz> I have yet to meet someone who dreams of someday managing 'nix mailservers
<ActionParsnip> Hawkerz: we have one, its a mail relay
<ActionParsnip> Hawkerz: runs exim
<Hawkerz> ActionParsnip, resolving exim-related issues is my least favorite thing to do
<babinlonston1> were can i see shell script chatroom
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston1: #bash   maybe
<babinlonston1> ActionParsnip: got it Thanks
<ionelmc> any idea why python3.2 in ubuntu 12.04 (from ubuntu's repos) doesn't link with libgcc_s.so.1 ?
<MonkeyDust> ionelmc  better ask in  ##python-friendly
<ionelmc> sigh .... no one knows why python3 sucks on ubuntu ...
<dragoonis> Any way to make my ubuntu laptop into a personal hotspot for my smartphone to connect to
<dragoonis> ?
<curatrix> dragoonis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<ffio> dragoonis: yeah it's possible
<ffio> ^
<ffio> is it possible to change the loading ubuntu logo into something else ?
<MikeH> Anyone here use rsyslog? I'm trying to get rsyslog to put messages from an IP phone itno a specific log file, however I can't quite figure out how. Currently messages end up in /var/log/messages
<dragoonis> curatrix, awesome!
<curatrix> ;)
<MikeH> I see there is a directive like mail.* /var/log/mail.log - but no idea how to do that for the log entries I'm looking at
<dragoonis> curatrix, looks like my macbook pro doesn't have the settings required to setup an AP
 * curatrix mumbles something about certain fruit and vacuum cleaners
<new-user> hello what does mean the "(source code)" on the repositories?
<ANN-TechCoder> Source code is the code that is used to make the program :)
<MonkeyDust> new-user  if you have programming skills, you can change the source code of any package to your needs
<fjeeer> http://www.fjeer.me FREE SMS Worldwide!
 * fjeeer http://www.fjeer.me
<fjeeer> http://fjeer.me
<FloodBot1> fjeeer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> something to do with Jake Gyllenhaal
<new-user> ok. I am a home user, so I should uncheck all source code repos? what do you recommend?
<ANN-TechCoder> Youcan leave it.
<new-user> ok how can i know if a ppa is secure?
<x-s4nd3r> new-user: google it.
<MonkeyDust> new-user  avoid ppa's as much as possible
<x-s4nd3r> MonkeyDust: what is a ppa? a repository?
<DJones> !ppa | x-s4nd3r
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<x-s4nd3r> thank you for that djones
<skago> why avoid ppa?
<MonkeyDust> skago  because it is not official and not screened for errors
<ANN-TechCoder> I am trying to Install SDL 2 Library from PPA right now
<skago> ok thanks
<wingnut2626> does anyone know why 'eric' has a segmentation fault?
<reisio> probably 'cause it's writ in C++
<reisio> just a guess
<ionelmc> wingnut2626: import faulthandler
<ionelmc> eric is written in python no ?
<reisio> oh it is
<wingnut2626> what do you mean import faulthandler
<reisio> but Qt isn't :)
<ionelmc> wingnut2626: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/faulthandler/
<esing> ActionParsnip I updated ubuntu, then again issued sudo update-grub, but grub2 still started up in rescue prompt. What could I else do?
<OerHeks> esing perform a fsck on boot,  sudo touch /forcefsck
<wingnut2626> I just ended up building eric from source (sourceforge) instead of getting it from the package manager
<wingnut2626> it worked :)
<Hawkerz> esing, do you have any logs?
<teeceepee> anyone can find ubuntu 64-bit ami for eu-west-1a ?
<esing> OerHeks The fsck test seems fine, it says the fs is clean
<esing> Hawkerz Do you mean Grub / boot logs in /var/log?
<Hawkerz> esing, sure, boot logs, syslog, dmesg
<Hawkerz> anything helpful
<cowbacon> hello everyone. If I upgrade the hardware in my ubuntu 13.04 server with a new harddrive and more RAM, can I just plug it into the machine and everything will work or do I have to recompile the kernel or something? reconfigure something?
<x-s4nd3r> $4800 is divided among three brothers A, B and C, A receives three times as much as B and C receives twice as much as B. If B receives $x, form an equation in x.
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: this is not a homework help channel, this is for ubuntu support only
<DJones> x-s4nd3r: Sounds like a question for a maths channel
<Ben64> cowbacon: yes, it should "just work"
<x-s4nd3r> djones, any maths related questions or homework-helping except #math
<x-s4nd3r> maths related channel*
<DJones> !alis | x-s4nd3r I've no idea,
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r I've no idea,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cowbacon> Ben64: great thanks.
<djlocus> hey guys 1 question
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  let's hear it
<djlocus> i been group to group. trying to find a good program such as this. do you know how to work this thing. i never used it
<cowbacon> djlocus: just ask the question in the channel, if anyone knows the answer they'll answer you
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  what program would that be?
<esing2> Hawkerz,  boot.log : http://ix.io/7hd   syslog: http://ix.io/7he   dmesg: http://ix.io/7hf
<Hawkerz> hmmk
<djlocus> your on it right now.....
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  how do you know what programs I have opened?
<djlocus> because were talking on the same one
<djlocus> lol
<djlocus> messaging that is
<DJones> djlocus: You're not making any sense
<Zoiaguyver> Think he means IRC
<cowbacon> djlocus: I assume youre talking about IRC? are you asking about a good IRC client?
<djlocus> yes
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  you mean an irc client?
<djlocus> yes
<cowbacon> djlocus: irssi is good, xchat is good
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  and what client are you using?
<cowbacon> pidgin i think is good for IRC
<djlocus> anonyous os
<djlocus> IRC
<cowbacon> djlocus: you can also use web chats, like webchat.freenode.net
<djlocus> okay
<DJones> djlocus: AnonymousOS isn't supported here you will need to find their own support network, this channel only deals with the official versions of Ubuntu
<djlocus> oh.so yall couldnt help me?
<Ben64> djlocus: and theres a good chance theres spyware in anonymousos
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, if I add PPA to my list, how do I install stuff from it ?
<djlocus> but i cant get backtrack or metasploit
<Ben64> djlocus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous-OS
<djlocus> and theres not i got it
<Ben64> only ubuntu is supported here
<MonkeyDust> djlocus  you're not in the right channel
<djlocus> i dont have to leave do i? since pretty much. the commands are the same
<camilo> I installed Ubuntu on an external hdd, when i switched to another PC and back it screwed up my graphics. Any typos as to how to fix? Only have cli atm
<Hawkerz> esing, which sony laptop is it? lots of strange stuff in your logs
<Meteorskies> hi there
<Hawkerz> but I haven't seen efi boot logs at all yet
<Ben64> djlocus: anonymousos is not supported here, and likely contains trojans, you really shouldn't use it, and its not the same
<DJones> ANN-TechCoder: Installing from a ppa is exactly the same as installing from the official repositories once you've added the ppa
<Meteorskies> is there somebody with a bit of shell script and sed knowledge who could help me?
<djlocus> what should i use?
<Ben64> djlocus: since this is #ubuntu, i'd suggest ubuntu
<djlocus> a program or?
<djlocus> you got a link?
<Ben64> ubuntu.com ...
<djlocus> ok
<esing> Hawkerz sony vaio 13 pro
<Hawkerz> hmmmk
<djlocus> um.... the site is a computer site
<Meteorskies> is there somebody with a bit of shell script and sed knowledge who could help me?
<daftykins> Meteorskies: just ask the question.
<Meteorskies> I want to replace a set of variable by another using arrays with sed
<Meteorskies> basically, I use a for loop to replace them
<Meteorskies> my sed line looks like this
<Meteorskies> sed -i "s/$tag1/$tag2/g" "myfile"
<Meteorskies> my problem is:
<Meteorskies> the double quotes allow me to use variables, but the actual content of the variable are comprised of shell meta-characters such as slash
<Meteorskies> I haven't managed to tell the shell to consider them as literal yet
<Meteorskies> any idea?
<Hawkerz> esing, what are your grub boot params?
<Pici> Meteorskies: #bash might be more helpful and quicker than here.
<Meteorskies> thanks, I'll head there
<esing> Hawkerz root hd0,gpt6
<esing> Hawkerz In the rescue prompt I had to enter hd1, maybe that's an issue?
<esing> I found latter info  in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<petapetapeta> I need to install Ubuntu-server to a ssd drive. I also need to set up two other harddrives in a hardware-RAID on the same server. How do I do this the easiest way?
<Hawkerz> esing: could be, but more likely you have bigger probems :p
<Hawkerz> esing, what instructions were you following to install?
<bekks> petapetapeta: Do you have a hardware raid controller?
<petapetapeta> bekks: Yes
<bekks> petapetapeta: Which one, exactly?
<esing> Hawkerz I followed no instructions. I just installed ubuntu with the live usb in efi mode into /dev/sda6 (root) and /dev/sda7 (home)
<petapetapeta> bekks: Or it is currently being installed. I am not aware of the exact model. The only information I have is that it's a "2-Port Hardware-RAID Controller"
<bekks> petapetapeta: Well, you need to know the exact make and model.
<petapetapeta> bekks: Is it some configuration I need to set during the installation?
<bekks> petapetapeta: You need to configure the raid controller, in the raid controller bios. And therefor, you need to know the exact make and model.
<Twenty-three> hi guys, due to some issues between the latest kernel and my nvidia drivers i find myself using an older kernel, i am planning to delete the newest this way http://askubuntu.com/questions/106031/how-can-i-remove-new-kernel-versions-after-downgrading i just wonder if there is anything i should know about kernels before doing this and whether i can prevent the latest from being downloaded/installed
<seg> Twenty-three: it'll warn you if you try to remove a kernel you're using. It's relatively safe. Make sure to dl the headers, too.
<bekks> Twenty-three: Which version of "latest kernel" do you refer to, as well as which version of "my nvidia drivers"?
<seg> Twenty-three: also, make sure to update your bootloader
<petapetapeta> bekks: Okay I will try to figure it out. I am planning on keeping the OS on the sdd disk and put databases on the RAID disks
<petapetapeta> Is that an acceptable approach?
<esing> Hawkerz Didn't help to change grub.cfg from hd0,gpt6 to hd1,gpt6 (it is still starting in rescue prompt)
<Twenty-three> bekks, the kernel that is giving me issues is "linux-headers-3.8.0-27" and the nvidia drivers i use are 304.88
<x-s4nd3r> How can I change the bootlogo on Ubuntu?
<bekks> petapetapeta: For a database server, the SSD is just wasting resources.
<petapetapeta> bekks: It's both a database and application server
<Twenty-three> seg, bekks, alternatively, is there a way to boot using 3.8.0-19 by default?
<Hawkerz> esing, it looks like ubuntu can't find a partition it likes to boot from
<bekks> petapetapeta: As long as it is a server, using an SSD is wasting resources.
<esing> Hawkerz Yep, that looks like it
<x-s4nd3r> how can i change the bootlogo on Ubuntu?
<philinux> x-s4nd3r: that would be the plymouth package and themes. You need to research ubuntu plymouth themes
<petapetapeta> bekks: Cool :) I will strip that away then. So is it okay to just run it from two drives in RAID?
<esing> Hawkerz I found in /boot/grub/grub.cfg more hd0,gpt6 instead of hd1,gpt6, should I try to change them all to hd1 and backup the grub.cfg before?
<x-s4nd3r> philinux: where is the bootlogo file in ubuntu?
<bekks> petapetapeta: If you really have a true (no fake-raid) RAID controller, then you are fine.
<philinux> x-s4nd3r: it's not as simple as that you need to change the plymouth theme
<purezen> Hey guys..! I have been using the Dell Vostro 5460 lately.. and it comes pre-installed with Ubuntu 12.04 (with few customizations done as well).. However, an issue of low audio output is plaguing Linux users on the same... I have also filed a bug on Launchpad.. Is there someplace where I can help/get help..? Thanks..!
<Hawkerz> esing, i'm pretty sure you have a sata drive no?
<petapetapeta> bekks: I hope that it's gonna be a true RAID controller then ;)
<philinux> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<philinux> x-s^^^
<esing> Hawkerz Iam not sure
<esing> Hawkerz I think it is PCI-E
<esing> Hawkerz "128GB PCIe SSD drive"
<esing> It's inbuilt, one can't unplug it
<Hawkerz> /boot/grub/grub.cfg might shed some light
<bekks> esing: Of course you can unplug it then. :)
<Hawkerz> looks like at the very least you need a few extra boot parameters
<iceroot_> can you recommend a program which will do offline translation? would be very nice if i can bring up the program with a shortcut and type in my word. after that i can hide the program again with a shortcut
<Cyrax> I found a command called write where i can write to a user.. Do the user need to b on same computer,same room or same network? or can user b anywhere no matter what network?
<esing2> Hawkerz,  http://ix.io/7hg
<petapetapeta> bekks: Btw. What makes you say that SSD in a server is wasting resources?
<petapetapeta> low amount of write cycles?
<seg> petapetapeta: ssds are overkill on servers until disk caching becomes a problem. most servers want an abundance of ram. its not a waste if performance is your number one priority, but it's usually overkill
<seg> petapetapeta: it's really dependant on server task though
<Cyrax> Is that possible?
<compdoc> petapetapeta, I run kvm on my servers, and an ssd is an excellent drive to run the VMs from
<petapetapeta> seg: yeah that makes sense. But I guess that since we need to store a large amount of data, SSD isn't the most viable choice
<seg> Cyrax: write is referring to ttys I believe, so that'd be same computer. try typing man write
<Hawkerz> esing2: got access to a web browser?
<ffio> how can i create my own ppa ?
<petapetapeta> compdoc: But I guess it depends on what you would be using the VMs for right?
<compdoc> petapetapeta, doesnt matter - a fast drive works best
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: or a faster interface :)
<seg> petapetapeta: He's right, spinning platters just happen to be cheaper, so they make sense in some places
<petapetapeta> compdoc: Unless you need to store an amount of data which results in it not being a viable option anymore due to pricing
<camilo> Is there a folder that would contain my old graphics drivers? Need to reinstall one
<Hawkerz> esing, you need to add a kernel boot parameter to /etc/default/grub - then you need to regenerate the grub config
<Hawkerz> the parameter is: "libata.force=noncq"
<Cyrax> so what do I need to do to b able to write via terminal to someone else without b on same computer or network?
<seg> petapetapeta: There are varied circumstances, too. You could run the server itself from a VM on an SSD, but have that vm utilizing mass storage elsewhere. on a budget just use the SSDs where random file seek time matters most
<bekks> Cyrax: thats not possible.
<Cyrax> ok.. thanks :D
<seg> Cyrax: IRC :D
<petapetapeta> compdoc: You could send a mail
<petapetapeta> whoops. THat was for Cyrax
<esing> Hawkerz Do you mean I should add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash libata.force=noncq"
<ActionParsnip> petapetapeta: compdoc: even faster is tempfs, all runs in RAM then, no slow HDD storage in any form
<Cyrax> i could send mail via terminal? how?
<Hawkerz> yes
<linuxearth> is ubuntu easy to use i want to learn linux?
<bekks> Cyrax: You need to setup a mailserver first, and then use the mail command or a command line mail application.
<Hawkerz> esing, that's what this guy says and he had your laptop: http://elouisyoung.blogspot.com/2013/07/configuring-2013-sony-vaio-pro-13-with.html
<petapetapeta> seg: Yeah it's something like that I was considering. But I am not sure how efficient that would be
<esing> Hawkerz I regenerated the grub config with: sudo update-grub
<Hawkerz> esing, I suppose you probably need to have EFI enabled in the bios but you already do so that shouldn't be an issue
<linuxearth> is ubuntu easy to use i want to learn linux?
<Cyrax> Any link how i set up mail server? only need to give me a link.. thats all
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: its one of the easiest
<Hawkerz> esing, just check /boot/grub/grub.cfg and make sure it survived
<linuxearth> ActionParsnip: oh i see
<linuxearth> and learning linux too?
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: depends on mentality and attitude etc. Have a try. It is free
<linuxearth> i just come brb
<petapetapeta> ActionParsnip: That sounds a bit too expensive :P
<ActionParsnip> petapetapeta: how? Ram is stuidly cheap :)
<petapetapeta> ActionParsnip: Depends on what you compare it with ;)
<Twenty-three> seg, bekks, if i were to mess up the deletion of my linux-headers, is there a chance it could be irreparable?
<seg> Twenty-three: video drivers wont install
<ActionParsnip> petapetapeta: oh for sure
<esing> Hawkerz Hm, when I reboot the system still starts up in grub's rescue prompt
<bekks> Twenty-three: Why do you remove linux-headers at all?
<seg> Twenty-three: they depend on the headers
<seg> Twenty-three: the nvidia ones you were mentioning specifically I mean
<Twenty-three> noted,
<Hawkerz> esing, i didn't ask before, but did you actually install anything?
<Hawkerz> or has it just been dying?
<Twenty-three> bekks: issues with my nvidia drivers so i'm going back to a previous version
<seg> Twenty-three: if you revert to the nouveau drivers I dont believe they need the headers. Might be a good option til you figure out your problems
<bekks> Twenty-three: To a previous version of what?
<Twenty-three> bekks: i am switching from linux-headers-3.8.0-27 to linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<esing> Hawkerz No, the linux installation is new, I didn't install anything on it
<bekks> Twenty-three: You cant switch headers without switching the kernel.
<Hawkerz> esing, but there -is- a linux installation?
<ActionParsnip> petapetapeta: encoding video etc flys if you do it in tempfs. I keep my browser cache in tempfs to save having to write the data to my hdd, also speeds up reuse
<Hawkerz> as in, you were able to install but it just doesn't boot?
<Hawkerz> or it won't even boot the live usb
<k1l_> Twenty-three: the headers must be the same as the kernel.
<esing> Hawkerz It came with Windows 8, then I resized the Windows8 gpt partition, then I created the linux partitions and then I installed linux into /dev/sda6
<Twenty-three> bekks: i had assumed they were about the same thing, how would i go about it then?
<MonkeyDu1t> Twenty-three  what do you want to achieve? maybe there's a different way
<petapetapeta> seg: Would it be beneficial for me to use the SSD for the OS installation and web application, and the RAIDED disks for storing most of the data and handling data retrieval
<esing> Hawkerz The live cd boots fine
<seg> petapetapeta: ideally, all SSD. if you're saving money, save the SSD for the stuff that is critical to access fast
<bekks> petapetapeta: No. Using an SSD in a server is wasting resources.
<ActionParsnip> petapetapeta: sounds like a plan
<nevyn> petapetapeta: is dmcache in a release these days?
<seg> petapetapeta: ideally no disk at all and all RAM, really
<hagrid> can i ask for help here?
<esing> Hawkerz And I can boot into the installed linux desktop when I issue: set root=(hd1,gpt6)  and then: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 ro  and then: initrd /initrd.img  and then boot.
<esing> (When Iam in the grub rescue prompt)
<seg> petapetapeta: but we're not all made of cash haha
<MonkeyDu1t> hagrid  yes
<Twenty-three> MonkeyDu1t: the 3.8.0-27 caused issues with my nvidia drivers (would display the lowest resolution, only one screen and the launcher was gone, troubleshooting suggested that opengl failed to open but i couldn't really fix anything
<Hawkerz> esing, ohhh....now that is interesting...
<Hawkerz> and it boots fine?
<esing> Yes
<Twenty-three> MonkeyDu1t: trying linux-headers-3.8.0-19 worked fine so i guess i'll just stick to it
<Hawkerz> hm
<hagrid> @MonkeyDult , my prolem is that I cannot get past the purple splash(or booting) screen when I load ubuntu 12.04.2
<petapetapeta> nevyn: huh?
<nevyn> dmcache
<esing> Hawkerz Maybe I should try to modify all hd0/gpt6 in grub.cfg to hd1/gpt6
<nevyn> you use the ssd to accelerate writes to the raid
<petapetapeta> Ahh haven't heard about that :)
<hagrid> @Monkeydult, I have tried the usual methods of 'nomodeset' and 'acpi'.
<nevyn> so instead of choosing badly what you put on the ssd and what you put on the spinning rust you let the computer just work it out dynamically
<hagrid> MonkeyDult , my prolem is that I cannot get past the purple splash(or booting) screen when I load ubuntu 12.04.2
<petapetapeta> seg: All SSD might be a bit too expensive. Also it would require me to set up a f-load of SSD disks to store all the data :D
<hagrid> Monkeydult, I have tried the usual methods of 'nomodeset' and 'acpi'
<petapetapeta> nevyn: uhh that sounds smart!
<Hawkerz> esing, it's worth a try at this point -- efi may not be recognizing the install properly (it doesn't appear to be)
<Hawkerz> esing, are you using 13.10?
<esing> I give it a shot
<esing> Yes
<nevyn> petapetapeta: so everything is on the raid (high reliability) but the things you're accessing right now are hot in the ssd as a cache
<seg> petapetapeta: I really don't even know what you're trying to host. In reality, if I were hosting a NAS or something, I wouldn't consider SSDs personally. Hell, most SSD things id consider I would rather just do with RAM on a server.
<petapetapeta> nevyn: That sounds exactly what I want
<hagrid> MonkeyDult: are you there?
<nevyn> but I think you need a newer kernel than what's in  13.04
<MonkeyDu1t> hagrid  maybe it's a videocard issue?
<hagrid> MonkeyDult: maybe, but what do I do to repair it? Can you suggest something?
<MonkeyDu1t> hagrid  no, repeat your question with details every 10 minutes or so, until someone can help
<hagrid> Monkeydult: I tried booting in reovery mode from grub, that goes ok, and shows me a menu for actions, where I resume normal boot, and the same thing happens.
<Twenty-three> hagrid, have you tried booting different linux headers at grub? it worked for me, at some stage
<hagrid> Monkeydult: ok, thanks.
<stroodlepup> does synaptic have ftp support?
<hagrid> Twenty-three: what do you mean, boot different linux headers
<seg> Twenty-three: are you referring to kernels? Headers are usually only used by other software.
<bekks> Twenty-three: You cannot boot linux-headers.
<bekks> Twenty-three: And the headers have to be the same version as the kernel used.
<esing> Hawkerz Didn't help either
<Twenty-three> hagrid, seg, bekks, yeah, i probably mean kernel
<ffio> i have created a local repository, now in that i need to block some packages is that possible ?
<seg> Twenty-three: for example, the nvidia drivers NEED the kernel headers (which are bundled) to create the right module for the kernel to load nvidia stuff at runtime
<Hawkerz> esing, apparently in your bios, you need to disable 'quickboot', 'intel smart response technology', and in windows you have to disable 'fast startup' -- you can make sure here that it is installed properly in EFI mode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_an_Ubuntu_has_been_installed_in_EFI_mode
<hagrid> Twenty-three, seg, bekks well, it is a fresh install, so I dont have older kernels available.
<Twenty-three> seg: noted, :)
<seg> Twenty-three: I figured you knew, just wanted to avoid confusion for others
<stroodlepup> hello?
<seg> stroodlepup: hi!
<hagrid> Twenty-three: I dont have nvidia, or ati. It is an intel video card.
<nevyn> seg: gigs of ssd is way cheaper than gigs of ram still.
<Hawkerz> esing, this also advises only having one efi partition per disk
<stroodlepup> seg: does synaptic have ftp support?
<nevyn> seg: in servers ssd's are considered consumables
<hagrid> Twenty-three: thanks for your help, sorry, I have to go now. I'll come back to this channel later.
<nevyn> you replace them every 2 years on your db server just to get the performance in write iops
<stroodlepup> anyone? need help
<seg> nevyn: yeah, I understand that, but as I said personally I place more value on raw storage, as my funding is finite, and the amounts of ram I would need to host a small database server are within my budget.
<seg> nevyn: thankfully I dont need to fund any real operations ;D
<monkey> I'm monkey
<MonkeyDu1t> monkey  how nice
<monkey> oh
<stroodlepup> all: does synaptic have ftp support?
<camilo> How do i reinstall an old driver through terminal, is there a folder where old module are stored?
<nevyn> stroodlepup: no. but libapt does
<monkey> How to learn English? it's hard
<stroodlepup> nevyn: libapt?
<nevyn> stroodlepup: synaptic doesn't have http, ftp ssh nfs or the ability to read packages from a filesystem
<nevyn> stroodlepup: ask the real question.
<treehau55> I have a critical command for fixing my graphics card issues that I need to run and I cant get it to work for the life of me, from what I can tell everything is okay: sudo update-alternatives --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf 100 --slave /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules
<treehau55> usage is: --install <link> <name> <path> <priority> [--slave <link> <name> <path>]
<treehau55> everything is there, so dont understand why its spitting out the info screen every time
<tsimpson> well you're missing the last <name> and <path> arguments for --slave
<treehau55> oh crap
<stroodlepup> nevyn: that was the question. i was using an ftp mirror for my app dowloads but synaptic does not have an ftp option anymore
<monkey> Is there Asian?
<treehau55> tsimpson, sometimes just takes another set of eyes I guess
<nevyn> stroodlepup: it never did
<nevyn> well it might have in repository editor but that's fixable
<stroodlepup> gutsy did
<MonkeyDu1t> monkey  what language?
<monkey> Korean
<monkey> you?
<treehau55> ok the command is working, now its telling me update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules with a link.
<MonkeyDu1t> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<monkey> real?
<monkey> nice to meet you
<camilo> I can't boot any GUI, anyone spare a second to help? I've been trying for 3/hrs
<stroodlepup> nevyn: so, apt-get has ftp support?
<treehau55> why can I not do sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb like the ubuntu help says to for fixing ATI hybrid graphics issues?
<monkey> Where do you live?
<Hawkerz> esing, here is another link -- this one advocates partitioning the drive in windows itself: http://www.howtogeek.com/99060/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux-mint-on-the-same-pc/
<esing> Hawkerz Thanks for the link
<monkey> goodbye
<esing> Hawkerz I try to add ubuntu manually in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<esing> If nothing works I can still try another boot loader as gummiboot
<TheCompWiz> Can someone help me figure out WTF is going wrong with my install from an external hard drive? ... I'm stuck in one of two places.
<djlocus> lol
<TheCompWiz> first... if I use the vmlinuz and initrd.gz from the .iso  I get to the point where it can't find the CD.
<acovrig> I am trying to (re)add a canon mx860 and am getting Bad device-uri scheme "cnijnet" any ideas?
<TheCompWiz> or rather... it complains that it can't find the CD...
<bekks> TheCompWiz: Why do you use the vmlinuz/initrd from the CD?
<djlocus> isnt it correct the only 2 ways to find someone is there ip and mac address
<TheCompWiz> because I copied it from there.
<bekks> TheCompWiz: Why?
<TheCompWiz> if I use the hd-media ones (from the ubuntu website) it has the wrong kernel version... and tells me as much.
<bekks> TheCompWiz: It has the wrong kernel version? What exactly are you doing there?
<TheCompWiz> simply trying to build a install from hard drive.
<djlocus> the ways to find someone is there IP ADDRESS AND MAC ADDRESS right?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: how do you mean?
<bekks> TheCompWiz: Why dont you just install Ubuntu to your USB drive?
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: not really.  That's *some* info ... but can be spoofed or tunneled.
<djlocus> wait what tunnled?
<TheCompWiz> bekks: long story short... because I can't.
<djlocus> what can be tunnled?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: what are you trying to actually achieve?
<Hawkerz> esing, i'll be around mostly
<esing> Thanks for your support
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: you can tunnel your connection through another peer... and it looks like it came from the other peer.  That does not mean the person is actually there.
<djlocus> look i was wondering because i havnt got tracked yet
<bekks> TheCompWiz: Well... in that case, I have to rest the case,
<TheCompWiz> bekks: longer-story... I need installation media that has other boot options.
<djlocus> thats why they have bouncers. bounces your ip every 2 secs
<djlocus> or 5
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: bouncers don't work.
<djlocus> works for me
<djlocus> so far
<bekks> TheCompWiz: And why cant you first install ubuntu as usual, and add your installation options afterwards?
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: from your perspective... my IP would look like I'm in Florida... but I'm actually on the other side of the globe right now.
<djlocus> true
<djlocus> and it can change every 2 or 5 secs
<djlocus> all the way you set it
<TheCompWiz> bekks: you're miss-interpreting what I'm saying.  I said BOOT options... not install options.
<rudivs> I'm trying to get a sync a folder with my usb drive automatically when it is plugged in. It looks like udev + rsync is the best option?
<djlocus> i been into illinois ,peoria police database and trying to delete the records of my cusin. never got into any trouble uey
<raub> rudivs: that is what I would do but I am very lazy
<djlocus> yet
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: rsync is a good option if you only make changes on one side.  unison would be an alternative if you may make changes on both sides.
<netlar> else if ( c == '\t' ){
<netlar>                         putchar('/');
<netlar>                         putchar('t');
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, it should update both to whichever is the latest version. Does unison sync automatically, or do I need to run it each time?
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: you'd need to run it each time.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: I just checked your IP from multiple DNS servers and it comes back the same every time
<djlocus> whats my ip?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: 50.158.176.196
<Pici> djlocus: Do you have actually have an Ubuntu support question?  If you're just looking to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<djlocus> wtf
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: your IP isnt changing any, at all
<djlocus> then......
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: your hostname still resolves to the same IP
<djlocus> what do i need
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: so when I dig it at any DNS server online, I get that IP
<TheCompWiz> djlocus:  to learn how networking works.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: you need to take offthe tinfoil hat]
<TheCompWiz> ^5 to ActionParsnip
<djlocus> god damit........
<djlocus> how did you pull up my ip online?
<TheCompWiz> what do you mean it doesn't work like it does in movies?
<TheCompWiz> :D
<djlocus> lol
<bekks> djlocus: I just typed "/whois djlocus" into my IRC client.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: in my irc client. Typed:   /whois djlocus
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: gives:   djlocus [~anonymous@c-50-158-176-196.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<ikonia> the identi is anonymous though, so it's ok ;)
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: ping c-50-158-176-196.hsd1.il.comcast.net     and get the IP
<CatKiller> djlocus: Freenode does not hide hostnames.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: not hard
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: should do mine :)
<CatKiller> ActionParsnip: You register for that or something and then they do?
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: what does my whois say?
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: i'm an ubuntu member, so I have a cloak
<djlocus> how do you type it
<djlocus> ?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: type what?
<CatKiller> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<CatKiller> Just googled it
<djlocus> that thing you did
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: use the keyboard...
<CatKiller> Ah well I don't need it myself
<djlocus> i did
<djlocus> lol
<djlocus> didnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: /whois ActionParsnip    is the command
<CatKiller> Look in the "Freenode" window
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: then look in your info window
<Hawkerz> esing, you could also run boot repair
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: I wouldnt worry about not having a hidden IP and whatnot
<djlocus> i see. but how do you hide your self
<CatKiller> I sent the link already
<CatKiller> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<djlocus> why?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: i am an Ubuntu Member, part of membership is a cloak
<djlocus> lol...
<djlocus> so you do alot of bad things little whore
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: erm...no
<djlocus> lol. joking
<MonkeyDu1t> djlocus  watch it now...
<CatKiller> Seems that this discussion that's completely OT is going nowhere
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: to be honest I dont care about the cloak, its just a bonus imho
<djlocus> whys that?
<djlocus> i see
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: you do realise that hiding your iP does very little
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, any reason why I couldn't do a 2-way sync with rsync?
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: most users on Freenode do not hide their IP and nothing happens
<djlocus> i know. im just saying
<djlocus> it's just everytime i looked online at my ip it's changed
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: because rsync isn't designed for 2-way.  There are ways to work around it... but they're more hack-ish.  unison was created for that exact reason... and nearly does everything the same as rsync.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: try using:  curl canihazip.org
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: look at http://ipchicken.com  ... that will show you what your IP is.
<beardface> everyone lease go buy a second ubuntu edge for your wife
<beardface> she wants one.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: sorry:    curl icanhazip.com
<Hawkerz> esing, according to this you also may not have a bootable partition  because youre using efi, which means grub doesn't know how to handle it
<lagreca> Hi, folks! Is ubuntu 12.04.3 really coming tomorrow?
<esing> Hawkerz I run boot repair already.
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, but I'd have to do it manually each time, which is a headache. I get that it works better, but I'm wondering how serious the data risks would be if I used a 2-way rsync hack
<djlocus> okay now whats my ip
<esing> Hawkerz Before I run boot repair I was just booting to windows. After I run boot repair the system always starts up in grub's rescue prompt
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: no arguments... so would we all.  You could make a cron-job that re-runs it every five minutes or so while plugged in...
<MonkeyDu1t> lagreca  scroll down, august 22 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: 50.158.176.196
<djlocus> nope a hidden ip
<djlocus> :)
<djlocus> try again
<djlocus> starts with a 192.
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: unfortunately... proper "raid" software doesn't support split-brain... and software file mirroring doesn't run automagically.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: still 50.158.176.196
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: no, 192 is your LAN IP, not out on the web
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: changing your LAN IP does nothing
<TheCompWiz> djlocus: you're behind a NAT.  your public IP *IS* 50.158.176.196
<djlocus> fuck................
<MonkeyDu1t> djlocus  please, your language
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: I hope you didnt pay for this IP switching
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, have you ever looked at usbsync (http://wellhoefer.info/usbsync/)? Looks way old though...
<djlocus> i didnt
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: you are worrying about nothing at all
<djlocus> i know. but cant peopel trace you with it.?
<djlocus> people
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: trace you to do what?
<djlocus> trace your ip. unless you change it
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: that doesn't look like it runs continuously.  Only one replication per run.
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: the internet as a whole uses your IP to get data to you. But to what end would someone 'trace' you>
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: what would they achieve
<djlocus> to kill you. or get put in jail
<djlocus> thats what they will achieve
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: not going to happen
<djlocus> whys that?
<bazhang> !ot | djlocus
<ubottu> djlocus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: yo've been wathing too many movies mate
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<djlocus> yeah XD
<fossjon> !ot | fossjon
<ubottu> fossjon, please see my private message
<djlocus> how come they cant put you in jail then?
<djlocus> why you say not going to happen
<fossjon> for going off topic?
<bazhang> djlocus, this is not the channel for chit chat
<fossjon> i didnt know it was a jailable offense
 * TheCompWiz is still hoping to figure out why hd-media doesn't use the same kernel as the iso.
<Hawkerz> esing, can you still boot windows?
<djlocus> baz..... chit?
<djlocus> lol
<ActionParsnip> djlocus: go research credible sites. You dont even know what you are afraid of and what yoyu have in place to apparently 'combat' it doesn't work. At best this is a farce and I don't want to waste any more time on somebody who clearly has no idea what they are talking about
<bazhang> djlocus, /join #ubuntu-offtopic dont continue here
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, thanks... looks like ubuntu one or dropbox will probably be the solution here
<esing> Hawkerz Yep, I just need to write 'exit' in grub's rescue prompt, and then Iam dropped into Windows
<esing> Currently I try to setup rEFInd
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: I don't suppose you know anything about building your own install disk...  (other than dumping the .iso to a thumb-drive)
<djlocus> wtf i was just asking a fucking question. seems like i can do that
<MonkeyDu1t> djlocus  stop swearing and stop the discussion
<BluesKaj> !language | djlocus
<ubottu> djlocus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> TheCompWiz: you can chroot to the minimal ISO and build up by installing packages etc.
<Hawkerz> esing, this seems like a lot of work...kind of shocking
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: that's the problem... I really can't.
<esing> Hawkerz I agree, I was expecting some difficulties, but it seems having new laptops can be challenging with linux
<esing> Also sony's efi bios is really weak, I don't even see the efi boot entries in it
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: it seems that the boot images on the .iso do not support the "iso-scan/filename" boot parameter... but the ones located in the ubuntu-repo
<bhavesh> I have Ubuntu 12.04.2 installed with HOME as a separate partition. Can I install elementary OS and make it share the same HOME partition?
<TheCompWiz> do... but are running the wrong kernel version.
<ActionParsnip> TheCompWiz: http://www.slashgeek.net/2012/12/26/create-your-own-custom-ubuntu-based-linux-distro/
<ActionParsnip> TheCompWiz: http://alllinuxstuff.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/five-tools-to-build-your-own-ubuntu.html
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: I'm not trying to build my own .iso
<MonkeyDu1t> bhavesh  no, because ubuntu and elementary are not the same, /home also contains config files
<bhavesh> MonkeyDu1t: okay, thanks.
<philinux> TheCompWiz: what are you trying to do?
<Hawkerz> esing, can i see your /etc/fstab?
<TheCompWiz> install from iso file rather than from dumping the iso to a thumb-drive.
<TheCompWiz> which ubuntu supposedly supports... but apparently doesn't work.
<hagrid> Could someone help with this -ubuntu 12.04.2 fresh install, on booting, gets stuck on purple screen (I think its called plymouth).
<ActionParsnip> TheCompWiz: well, grub2 can boot ISO files, so it will work. You will need a small partition to hold the file as well as Grub
<esing2> Hawkerz,  http://ix.io/7hp
<ActionParsnip> TheCompWiz: you can then install ubuntu to the remaining space
<Hawkerz> esing2, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Microsoft_Windows_installed_in_UEFI-GPT_mode <- extra troubleshooting
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: When ubuntu installer starts... it remounts the ramdisk... and suddenly can't find the cdrom anymore.
<TheCompWiz> for 12.04.2 iso anyway.
<p0wp0w|AWAY> I love irssi - awesome
<matheus> hi
<Skizu> Hey how do I use the console to hit a website as if i was viewing it?
<TheCompWiz> curl
<Pici> Skizu: w3m
<Pici> Depending on what exactly you want to see, of course.
<TheCompWiz> you could also use lynx
<Hawkerz> just seems like some weird combo of things going wrong esing2 -- you could try booting with the boot flag 'pci=nocrs'
<MonkeyDu1t> Skizu  or links
<hagrid> Hi, can I ask a question here?
<TheCompWiz> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<TheCompWiz> hagrid: I think you just did.
<hagrid> TheCompWiz: sorry, no one answered, so I thought, no-one saw it.
<TheCompWiz> I didn't see any question...
<MonkeyDu1t> hagrid  no one answered, because no one knwos, be more patient
<auronandace> !nomodeset | hagrid
<ubottu> hagrid: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hagrid> ubottu: I already tried 'nomodeset', with and without 'quiet splash', with the same result.
<ubottu> hagrid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheCompWiz> hagrid: you could always try a textmode install instead of graphical...
<hagrid> TheCompWiz: How do i do that?
<bazhang> !mini | hagrid
<ubottu> hagrid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TheCompWiz> use the minimal cd.... like bazhang suggested... but keep in mind... if the install has graphics issues... the GUI might as well.
<hagrid> TheCompWiz: So, should I reinstall ubuntu? That would take a lot of time, as my internet speed is quite slow.
<hagrid> TheCompWIz: Actually, I cannot use the internet, since I use a pppoe connection, which I dont know how to set.
<IdleOne> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rudivs> TheCompWiz, do you know if it's possible to hook a script to the unmount process, in the same way that udev can run a script on mount?
<hagrid> Idleone: I can't boot ubuntu, so i dont think i can use pppoe in the first place.
<IdleOne> hagrid: ah, well first you need to get ubuntu booted :)
<TheCompWiz> rudivs: I believe so... but I only ever use my own udev rules.  I never rely on the auto-mount thingie in ubuntu.
<hagrid> IdleOne: Yes, that was my question in the first place.
<hagrid> I get stuck on purple screen on booting ubuntu 12.04.2, have tried 'nomodeset' already, any other suggestions?
<petapetapeta> I have just tried to set up a RAID and it was rather easy. But now I see that the sysem reports that it's 2x750gb instead of 2x3tb
<petapetapeta> What could be the reason for this?
<bazhang> !md5 | hagrid
<ubottu> hagrid: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> hagrid, md5 the iso prior to burning, do the disk integrity check following that
<bazhang> hagrid, if the hashes do NOT match the iso is corrupt
<hagrid> bazhang: ok thanks, i will try that.
<bazhang> !hashes | hagrid
<ubottu> hagrid: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<csj> hey, on the Ubuntu certified laptops page, what is the difference between a laptop being "Certified" vs "Enabled"?
<csj> does "Enabled" mean Ubuntu works, but with a couple quirks?
<AtomDream_> can someone please help me
<AtomDream_> mozet mne ktoto pomo4 ?
<bazhang> AtomDream_, with what, ask a question
<AtomDream_> bazhang: ok, im a complete newb
<AtomDream_> bazhang: installed ubuntu 12.04 lts
<bazhang> !manual | AtomDream_ have a read
<ubottu> AtomDream_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AtomDream_> bazhang: and no apps i nstalled are working
<AtomDream_> bazhang: yes ok
<bazhang> AtomDream_, not working is not very useful. give us the exact errors, with pastebins of commands etc
<bazhang> !paste | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hagrid> bazhang: So the MD5 hash is correct, how do i check disk integrity?
<AtomDream_> hmmm
<AtomDream_> ok
<thecodethinker> Will myr be open source
<thecodethinker> ?
<bazhang> hagrid, should be a menu choice once you burn and boot the dvd/usb whichever it it; which was it, btw
<AtomDream_> (process:4432): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. 	Using the fallback 'C' locale. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 94, in <module>     import ccm   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>     from ccm.Conflicts import *   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Conflicts.py", line 26, in <module>     from ccm.Constants import *   File "/usr/lib/
<bazhang> thecodethinker, mir?
<hagrid> bazhang: it was a live usb.
<AtomDream_> bazhang: (process:4432): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. 	Using the fallback 'C' locale. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 94, in <module>     import ccm   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>     from ccm.Conflicts import *   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Conflicts.py", line 26, in <module>     from ccm.Constants import *   File "
<thecodethinker> bazhang: yeah sorry... i forget if its a y or an i :3
<bazhang> hagrid, used what to "burn"
<hagrid> bazhang: I did check the live usb, it said no errors found.
<hagrid> bazhang: I used, lilicreator first, then universal usb installer.
<bazhang> hagrid, never heard of those, sorry; I've had most success with unetbootin; at any rate try to re "burn" the iso, as it's at times known to be a bit flaky and not work straightaway
<IdleOne> bazhang: both those apps are windows USB creators, both work.
<AtomDream_> Are there any russians that could help me with Ubuntu ???? having some problems here
<MonkeyDu1t> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> IdleOne, unetbootin also has a windows version
<AtomDream_> ty
<bazhang> that works
<IdleOne> bazhang: indeed, the best so far.
<hagrid> bazhang: lilicreator is linuxlivecreator, universal usb installer is the one on pendrivelinux.com, which is recommended by the ubuntu site itself. I am actually trying to dual boot with windows 8, so reinstalling ubuntu would mean running boot repair again, whihc I think is risky.
<AtomDream_> i cant even join a channel lol
<AtomDream_> wtf
<AtomDream_> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<IdleOne> !register | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone, is there a way to get less to not clear the screen when it exits when man is using it as the pager? I know I can change my PAGER to use more but the man command is braindead and doesn't let me page back.
<hagrid> bazhang: Any other suggestions?
<somsip> Remowylliams: b does not page backwards for you in man?
<blz> Hello, I recently set a service to start only when I explicitly call `sudo service servicename start`.  How can I revert to its original configuration of starting on login?
<Remowylliams> somsip: not if I'm using /bin/more as the PAGER
<bazhang> hagrid, yes, try to reburn, as I said
 * TheCompWiz is quite fond of the page-up and page-down keys.
<blz> I completely forgot how I changed it the first time =/
<TheCompWiz> blz update-rc.d servicename defaults
<TheCompWiz> (sudo)
<blz> TheCompWiz, that's the one!  Thank you!
<blz> TheCompWiz, I'm getting "system start/stop links for /path/to/service already exist"
<hagrid> bazhang: yes, but reinstalling it would mess up grub, right? and for dual booting , i would have to run boot repair again, isnt it?
<TheCompWiz> blz add a -f to force it.
<blz> TheCompWiz, I just did `enable`
<blz> TheCompWiz, hopefully that doesn't do anything unexpected
<TheCompWiz> blz I've had it do that several times... not sure what causes that error... but it's usually wrong.
<blz> TheCompWiz, seems to be working now.  Thanks much!
<TheCompWiz> np :)
<hagrid> I get stuck on purple screen on booting ubuntu 12.04.2, have tried 'nomodeset' already, any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> hagrid: what gpu do you use?
<hagrid> ActionParsnip: there is no ati or nvidia stuff, just plain intel graphics card
<ActionParsnip> hagrid: does the system have a make and model?
<hagrid> yes, its a lenovo ideapad z580
<hagrid> ActionParsnip: yes, its a lenovo ideapad z580
<ActionParsnip> hagrid: do you have the latest BIOS?
<hagrid> ActionParsnip: How do I check whether its latest? Its a phoenix SecureCore Tiano bios..
<ActionParsnip> hagrid: sudo dmidecode -t 1    will tell you bios version
<hagrid>  I get stuck on purple screen on booting ubuntu 12.04.2, have tried 'nomodeset' already, any other suggestions?
<histo> !md5sum | hagrid
<ubottu> hagrid: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AtomDream_> bazhang: can you please tell them to unban me on #ubuntu-ru, i wont curse anymore
<hagrid> histo: I have already tried that.
<bazhang> AtomDream_, #ubuntu-irc for this
<histo> hagrid: and have you verifying your installation media as well?
<hagrid> histo: Yes. I checked the Live usb for defects, and it said zero errors
<histo> hagrid: don't check it for defects compare the md5sum to the one online using the instructions from ubottu
<hagrid> histo: Yes, already done that. the MD5 hash is correct
<valfar101> first time I use xchat, you guys think smuxi is better?
<Andres75> hey dudes can anyone help with mounting a windows share under ubuntu?
<Andres75> the folder is on a server machine with AD
<Andres75> permissions  set to everybody full control
<Andres75> the ubuntu machine is not in the AD
<Andres75>  //SERVER/TC /mnt/ntserver cifs uid=1000 user=HOME\Administrator password=grass 0 0
<Andres75> in /etc/fstab says bad line
<Hawkerz> esing, any luck?
<valfar101> Just use the "connect to server" tool that comes with nautilus. Open files in Ubuntu, click on the "files" menu and then where it says "connect top Server" there you put the ip for the windows machine as well as the name of the windows shared folder
<Andres75> its ubuntu server I have no gui
<Andres75> but thanks for tryinh
<Andres75> g
<TJ-> Andres75: Are you able to use smbclient to connect to the AD server?
<Andres75> I tried but I'm not sure what to expect
<Andres75> at a certain point it didnt give any error, but it wouldnt work
<TJ-> Andres75: Fetch a file from the share. If you can do that, you know the issue is just in the mount config
<linux-ninja> having an issue with a Ubuntu box, there is a directory mounted from a CIFS share, when I tried making changes to the mount it doesn't allow me to, but under a windows client the client is able to make change to the materials within, any input into this issue is greatly apreciated.
<Andres75>  /usr/bin/smbclient \\\\server\\TC grass
<Andres75>  NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<linux-ninja> even when I tried chown the directory I keep getting chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/coop': Not a directory
<Andres75> grass is the windows server admin password
<Andres75> (but it's not password protected so I'm not sure)
<TJ-> Andres75: I'm thinking your issue may be with Kerberos. I would think the client will need a valid ticket in order to access the shares.
<Andres75> even if I set them to Everybody-> sharing permissions Everybody -> Security?
<TJ-> Andres75: Maybe this will help? http://techcommons.stanford.edu/topics/miscellaneous/mounting-active-directory-windows-cifs-file-share-ubuntu-linux
<Andres75> i think that worked at a point it threw no errors
<Andres75> I tried then to remount it and it said it was busy
<Andres75> was that a good sign?
<jhonnyboii> Hi
<jhonnyboii> anyone here?
<inclusa> Hi
<Kh4l1d> yap
<Andres75> mount -t cifs //SERVER/TC /mnt/ntserver -o username=Administrator,domain=home.ad,iocharset=utf8
<Andres75> this asks for a password
<Andres75> I input it
<Andres75> and no errors are thrown
<jhonnyboii> anyone know how i can install a fan controll ?
<Andres75> how do I see if it's working
<jhonnyboii> got a HP laptop
<jhonnyboii> HP 635
<bazhang> jhonnyboii, hardware or software
<jhonnyboii> channel?
<TJ-> Andres75: If it worked, look at the files in /mnt/ntserver
<Kh4l1d> ubuntu-indonesia.com
<bazhang> !id | Kh4l1d
<ubottu> Kh4l1d: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Andres75> yep, it's there
<Andres75> thanks TJ
<bazhang> !sensors | jhonnyboii
<ubottu> jhonnyboii: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Andres75> how do I make it permanent
<Andres75> ??
<Kh4l1d> ubottu: indonesian ?
<ubottu> Kh4l1d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kh4l1d> ubottu: di sana sepi
<ubottu> Kh4l1d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> Andres75: Make sure its in the /etc/fstab, but I'd recommend you don't include the username/password; instead put them in a separate locked-down file (0700) and point to it from the mount options
<IdleOne> !indonesian | Kh4l1d
<ubottu> Kh4l1d: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Andres75> I gather I don't have to put all the line in right?
<Andres75> just //SERVER/TC /mnt/ntserver -o username=Administrator,domain=home.ad,iocharset=utf8
<Andres75> and append the password?
<Andres75> like so: //SERVER/TC /mnt/ntserver -o username=Administrator,password=grass,domain=home.ad,iocharset=utf8
<Andres75> it works!!
<Andres75> Thank you!
<IdleOne> !pm | shihan
<ubottu> shihan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> shihan: try #bash for help with your script and please to message random people
<IdleOne> sahil: ^^
<IdleOne> sorry shihan
<sahil> k..
<IdleOne> err please don't*
<sahil> sure...actually i did to avoid pastebin..
<TriBeCa99> Will I be able to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a fakeraid 10 array?
<holstein> TriBeCa99: nothing about ubuntu 12.04 will prevent that from happening
<Cyrax> just 1 last question. Where can i find guide how to run ubuntu from a CD/dvd?
<TriBeCa99> holstein: I know in earlier versions the installer couldn't recognize raid 10, which is why I ask.
<ffio> i am installing xubuntu-desktop, how can i check which packages i am installing ?
<TriBeCa99> I just want to make sure before buying 16 $300 drives for 4 workstations that I will be able to get Ubuntu on there without purchasing additional drives.
<holstein> TriBeCa99: http://www.linuxplanet.com/index.php/linuxplanet/tutorials/6518/1/
<linux-ninja> After mounting the CIFS share is there a way to change the ownership?
<holstein> TriBeCa99: i would test otherwise before purchasing, or save reciepts, as i do with *all* purchases of hardware that is not intended for the OS i am going to be running
<linux-ninja> I tried and not even root can change the ownership.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: dmraid is supported, but you'll probably want the alternative/minimal/net/server installer rather than desktop live CD
<holstein> !mini | TriBeCa99
<ubottu> TriBeCa99: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TriBeCa99> yeah we can return anything that doesn't work out, but it would be a pain so I wanted to research in advance
<TriBeCa99> thanks for the link, reading now
<linux-ninja> When I mount the cifs share it keeps coming back as root:root , i woudl like to asign it diferent group and user
<holstein> linux-ninja: you cant chown the mountpoint?
<eduhat> i have a ubuntu VPS with gnome pre-installed. How can I access it?
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: I've installed RAID stripe+mirror (0+1 or 1+0 ) on lots of Ubuntu servers. For desktop live CD installs it used to be the case that you'd have to drop to a shell prompt and prepare the disk array manually before continuing with the partitioning/file-system selection. I've not done it with recent releases of desktop so I'm not sure about those now.
<eduhat> How can I access the gnome desktop environment
<holstein> eduhat: i would ask the preinstallers how you are intended to customize it
<k1l> eduhat: with ssh. a desktop running on a server is not recommended
<linux-ninja> holstein, i think I will have to uid and gid the actual mount which sucks anyways, I will report back in a few
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<eduhat> I know its really not a good idea. I just want to try something
<holstein> linux-ninja: should be chown the mountpoint
<eduhat> Is there any way I can revert back to a minimal install of ubuntu?
<dumbdumbgj> Come to WWW.CENTEX.NET  SUPER FAST INTERNET SPEEDS!!!  fuck your normal provider we are FUCKING NUMBER 1..  www.CENTEX.NET  FUCK YOUR NORMAL OJ
<dumbdumbgj> Come to WWW.CENTEX.NET  SUPER FAST INTERNET SPEEDS!!!  fuck your normal provider we are FUCKING NUMBER 1..  www.CENTEX.NET  FUCK YOUR NORMAL OJ
<dumbdumbgj> Come to WWW.CENTEX.NET  SUPER FAST INTERNET SPEEDS!!!  fuck your normal provider we are FUCKING NUMBER 1..  www.CENTEX.NET  FUCK YOUR NORMAL OJ
<dumbdumbgj> Come to WWW.CENTEX.NET  SUPER FAST INTERNET SPEEDS!!!  fuck your normal provider we are FUCKING NUMBER 1..  www.CENTEX.NET  FUCK YOUR NORMAL OJ
<dumbdumbgj> v
<dumbdumbgj> v
<holstein> eduhat: are you asking, "can i install packages and then remove them?".. yes
<eduhat> holstein: well, I dont remember everything I have installed, and would like to just revert to a minimal install instead of reinstalling from the ISO as my provider would have to do this
<holstein> eduhat: you would ask the provider what you have, and for support
<holstein> eduhat: otherwise, you can remove what you install
<AtomDream_> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985579/
<TJ-> eduhat: Look at the Depends line of "apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal"
<bazhang> !details | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TriBeCa99> TJ-: I've got RAID 10 working on several servers, but I've never installed the OS directly to that array, and I remember it being a serious pain to get going. I've always had a standalone drive to install on, then built the RAID 10, then mounted it to root. I need to be sure before buying and building these workstations that I can get ubuntu on a raid 10 array with no other drives, or else I'll
<TriBeCa99> have to go with a different architecture.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Why not do a test run using a virtual machine?
<N2TOH> hi folks
<TriBeCa99> TJ-: how would I do that? Sorry, not immediately obvious to me.
<k1l> !wine | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TJ-> eduhat: The installation history should be in "/var/log/apt/history.log" so you can 'grep' that file to create a list of installed packages, and then 'diff' it against the list installed by ubuntu-minimal
<k1l> AtomDream_: wine is quite complicated and alot of programs need extra workarounds in wine. so better ask their support
<eduhat> TJ-: sounds good. Just what I needed!
<N2TOH> out of ignorance and before I spend all day asking google who flash player has gotten all wacky  on my 12.10 system, do any of you know why?
<AtomDream_> I have a problem with running a game on Wine, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 LTS When I try to execute game launcher, I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985579/, but I expected it to work normally.
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Create a VM with 4 virtual disks and then run the installer and see if you can configure them using dmraid (the fakeraid tool).
<bazhang> AtomDream_, check the appdb then
<sere> question : why would granule log me out when I try to open a deck..
<bazhang> !appdb | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> AtomDream_, then join #winehq for help
<AtomDream_> .....
<bazhang> AtomDream_, /join #winehq
<AtomDream_> вы заелись господа
<bazhang> AtomDream_, english here only
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Or alternatively, test it on a host with the fakeraid controller and 4 disks and configure the 4 raw disk into a VM and try the installer and make sure it can configure the array and then install onto the 'fake' devices without messing up the raw devices
<AtomDream_> bazhang: i think you understand what i mean
<TriBeCa99> TJ-: It's the first 7 words of your instructions I have no idea how to carry out. Actually even just the first 3. I should perhaps explain that I'm not an actual IT person, just a scientist who happens to also be a hardware enthusiast.
<bazhang> AtomDream_, I do, and the channel for help is #winehq
<bazhang> AtomDream_, first check the appdb, which I linked to you
<AtomDream_> bazhang: appdb says it dosent work, i see people on youtube running it freely
<N2TOH> what channel for Flash player issues?
<bazhang> AtomDream_, so ask for help in the correct channel
<bazhang> AtomDream_, that channel is #winehq
<AtomDream_> bazhang: ty for support
<N2TOH> bazhang: do you know the correct channel for dealing with flash player?
<bazhang> N2TOH, ask the channel here and see if someone knows
<N2TOH> bazhang: I did, guess I just have to wait. Thank you for the input
<AtomDream_> bazhang: im getting paranoid bcz nothing works for me, and suddenly start working for no reason, and then stops working for no reason. Some shaman business ....
<Hawkerz> things don't happen for no reason, in general
<AtomDream_> Hawkerz: im kinda new to linux
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: Ahhh! I think you have a steep learning curve to climb then, because you're wanting to do something that is quite technical and does require some insight or experience
<AtomDream_> Hawkerz: so its usuall to say "for no reason"
<bazhang> !ot | AtomDream_
<ubottu> AtomDream_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<esing> Hawkerz Nope, it isn't booting at all anymroe :)
<Hawkerz> esing, what changed? i mean, was there any apparent cause?
<AtomDream_> bazhang: реально зажрались
<esing> Hawkerz I uninstalled grub and moved grub away from /boot/, and then I added refind with efibootmgr and put it to position 1, but it's not appearing on startup
<wutr> Hi, is there anyone that could help me work out why my monitor resolution is not detected? Using "radeon" driver, VGA (analog) cable to Dell 2009W LCD
<esing> Hawkerz I made a refind boot usb, I'll try to start linux with it
<Hawkerz> good luck
<esing> Thanks
<Hawkerz> did you install grub to the mbr? i'm not really clear on how grub is attempting to be compatible with efi
<sahil> icelite <--- this guy/girl is repeatedly disturbing me with nonsense pm about girls and watever,i wish to block him
<icelite> I don't think so
<icelite> I'm new here
<icelite> I have to fix my VM
<icelite> brb
<compdoc> sahil, use /ignore icelite
<k1l> sahil: please report such incidents in #ubuntu-ops
<sahil>  /ignore icelite
<darkelfjuggalo> Can someone tell me Adium is?
<compdoc> sahil, without the space in front
<bekks> darkelfjuggalo: Adium is a Windows-based instant messaging program.
<sahil> <compdoc>ohk...thnx
<darkelfjuggalo> so it is like the Pidgin I use to get here?
<sahil> <k1l> ok sure..
<darkelfjuggalo> is alsa the default sound driver in Ubuntu?
<themanwithnoface> Are VIM questions appropriate here?  i have very basic VIM questions, just install 7.4 and need help with color schemes
<icelite> yes darkelfjuggalo
<icelite> its quite common I think
<themanwithnoface> *installed
<darkelfjuggalo> is there a better driver to use, or does it really matter?
<IdleOne> themanwithnoface: try #vim
<themanwithnoface> IdleOne: on freenode?
<IdleOne> yes
<themanwithnoface> cannot send to their channel, it's a simple question , any vim users here?
<bazhang> themanwithnoface, register then
<themanwithnoface> i have the molokai colorscheme   the '.vim'  file in the correct place in the colors folder in
<doomlord_> try #prgramming aswell
<themanwithnoface> okay
<themanwithnoface> no vim users here?
<doomlord_> but not #emacs
<SolarAquarion> awesome isn't showing in lightdm
<SolarAquarion> fix or something?
<darkelfjuggalo> anacron, for General usage, is this important to keep?
<SolarAquarion> Tried to do the NoShow=false
<SolarAquarion> but it didn't work
<IdleOne> !register | themanwithnoface You need to register to speak there
<ubottu> themanwithnoface You need to register to speak there: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<figure002> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Suhas> how to open Trash through terminal in ubuntu?????
<IdleOne> !trash | Suhas
<ubottu> Suhas: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<darkelfjuggalo> Apparmor:  purpose is unclear to me
<darkelfjuggalo> what is Apparmor?
<purezen> Hey guys..! I recently filed some bugs in Ubuntu on Launchpad.. How do I know if they are triaged properly..?
<Suhas> but i'm unable to open it through nautilus i used this path: /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<Suhas> but i'm unable to open it through nautilus i used this path: /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash : ubottu
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: It's an easier-to-use alternative to SELinux, basically
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ- not Familiar with SELinux, but i found the wiki, essentially is is security for policy violation?
<TJ-> Suhas: This works for me: "ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Yes, it protects the system from malicious misuse of an application beyond its legitimate requirements, by blocking access to resources it has no business with
<Suhas> but how do i open it through nautilus : TJ-
<TriBeCa99> TJ-: Sorry had to talk to a colleague. What I'm going to do is just get the UBUNTU installer to create a small RAID 1 partition on the drives, install on that, and then set up the rest of the drive space in a RAID 10 after ubuntu is installed
<TJ-> Suhas: Use the "Rubbish Bin" link in the left navigation pane
<darkelfjuggalo> ok, that is much clearer, i understand the policy it is enforcing
<TriBeCa99> I've done that before, so I'll just have to pore over a few how-to's to remember exactly how it's done
<TJ-> TriBeCa99: I don't recall it being too difficult, as long a dmraid uses the correct metadata scheme to match the controllers
<Suhas> i used ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ but it says no such directory : TJ-
<themanwithnoface> is freenode supposed to take forever to send the confirmation email to registe ron irc???
<TJ-> Suhas: Then maybe it doesn't exist? What version of Ubuntu is it?
<bazhang> themanwithnoface, ask in #freenode
<IdleOne> themanwithnoface: it may have gone to your spam folder
<TJ-> themanwithnoface: There was a notice last night about a 4 hour outage that would stop registration emails; as far as I know that isn't still in effect
<Cyrax> I need help. I installed ubuntu so its in the startup where I can choose windows 8 or ubuntu,when I choose ubuntu,it somethign about it doesnt find it or something wrong.. i can't explain exact. But how do I fix it? i want to use ubuntu from a DVD only
<themanwithnoface> wow that is JUST my luck man, can't get this dumb vim question answered...  more googling...  thanks for the info TJ
<themanwithnoface> not in spam
<gordonjcp> !ask | themanwithnoface
<ubottu> themanwithnoface: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Suhas> 12.04 customized, actually  i tried opening it and it had worked but recently my system crashed and i had to reinstall it, now it doesn't work :TJ-
<Pici> themanwithnoface: again, freenode help should be asked in #freenode.  #ubuntu doesn't control this irc network.
<darkelfjuggalo> Appmenu-gtk and appmenu-gtk3 ; packages.ubuntu and launchpad have a limited explanation, Wiki.ubuntu has no entry ; i understand it works for dbus, but I am not clear on what Dbus is for
<Cyrax> Anyway i can fix it so the ubuntu starts like it should?
<TJ-> Suhas: So recreate it: "mkdir -p ~/.local/share/Trash/{files,info}"  - or, if the user directory was damaged as it sounds like, create a brand new user account and transfer your user files to it, so the system files are correctly created and available
<bazhang> Cyrax, you want to use ubuntu from the live dvd only?
<N2TOH> how do you rollback the automatic updates to see where the new code broke you machine?
<Cyrax> yes.. not from computer,, just from a DVD
<bazhang> Cyrax, then boot from it
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: Dbus is for inter-process communications
<Cyrax> how? something is wrogn so i can't
<Cyrax> *wrong
<bazhang> Cyrax, set in bios to choose dvd/cd first
<darkelfjuggalo> ok and qt is the next on my list?
<Cyrax> where is that choice? boot options?  adn what do i choose there?
<bazhang> Cyrax, the bios is the first thing you see, hit esc, f12 or the like
<bazhang> Cyrax, change the boot order to look for the dvd drive first
<subcool> can somone help me with my old kubuntu 10.0
<subcool> it disabled the networking, and i cant re-enable it..
<Cyrax> i know.. and then u have optiosn to choose.. advanced options. i got a asus intel-core i5 (3rd generation) Ram 8GB,64 bit
<bazhang> subcool, what version
<subcool> bazhang, 10? maybe.. idk
<bazhang> subcool, ten point what
<subcool> idk
<subcool> im on a usb-gparted live disk now.
<bazhang> subcool, its desktop? its eol
<subcool> yeah.. i imagined..
<bazhang> !eol | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subcool> but i need it to have internet to upgrade it
<neutrondude> any1 here know whether it is possible to install direct x 10/ 11 on ubunut
<neutrondude> *ubuntu, using wine
<subcool> how do i re-start or something the networking
<sere> question : why would granule log me out when I try to open a deck..
<TJ-> subcool: "sudo service networking restart
<subcool> TJ!!!!!!
<subcool> TJ-, hey man.. -
<subcool> how do i do that while booted into the gparted.. chrun or something right?
<TJ-> subcool: I thought you wanted to restart networking in the running environment; you cant' restart one that *isn't* running!
<subcool> :/ - yeah.. im kinda desperate..
<Paulo_neto> hello, how do i make a dvd from .vod files?
<TJ-> subcool: You'd have to start a terminal; never had to do that using gparted so you'll have to figure it out
<subcool> somehow my networking died.. - and its kubuntu 10.XX
<histo> !burn | Paulo_neto
<ubottu> Paulo_neto: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<subcool> or maybe even older
<TJ-> subcool: Maybe you can switch to another tty? Using Ctrl+Alt+F2 through F6 ?
<Guest4392> subcool, try this : "sudo dhclient eth0 up"
<subcool> well, thats a simple command, i could make it happen.
<subcool> it disabled the networking, and it refuses to let me reenable wifi
<TheCompWiz> any ubuntu related grub/syslinux know-it-alls in here?
<subcool> TJ-, i could boot it up and do it normally- its operational, but-- the wifi is dead for some reason.
<TJ-> subcool: Not sure which tty gparted will be running on but you can switch amongst any active ttys using Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F7 (if you have tty1 ... tty7)
<x-s4nd3r> Is it safe to delete all these files by clicking "Localizations" in BleachBit? Here are the files that will be deleted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985771/ so should I do it or not? (is it safe?)
<DasEi> I can't find sensors-detect no more, how I go about finding correct modules for cpu-temperature ?
<TJ-> subcool: Maybe it needs to authenticate? Which implies needing wpa_supplicant configuring
<subcool> TJ-, nah..
<subcool> TJ-, when i righ click it- it says netowrking disabled, bbut wont le tme enable it
<x-s4nd3r> Is it safe to delete all these files by clicking "Localizations" in BleachBit? Here are the files that will be deleted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985771/ so should I do it or not? (is it safe?)
<Paulo_neto> thanks
<TJ-> subcool: Sounds like a missing driver; maybe the wifi uses a proprietary binary blob
<subcool> TJ-, its worked before-
<subcool> i know its someting stupid, this is an old laptop
<TJ-> subcool: OK, well you need to check out the logs in /var/log/ for clues; We can't guess for you :D
<subcool> id like to upgrade it to 12. but- i need the internet to work so i can dl the new image
<subcool> TJ-, your guesses are better than mine
<TJ-> DasEi: /usr/sbin/sensors-detect, in package lm-sensors
<TJ-> subcool: I'm guessing you split Coke in it!
<grandpa> Hello :-) anyone who can help me with virtualbox??
<subcool> TJ-,  which log would be helpful?
<DasEi> TJ-: thank you, I try now.. (have so oc installed lm-sensors, but OS doesn't sensors-detect and also ubotto tells no such package), well I'll look
<grandpa> there is like 1000+ ppl in here and no one can help?
<TJ-> subcool: All of them! Sounds like it got messed up, there should be clues. Start with syslog and kern.log and widen the search if needed
<DasEi> TJ-: thanks again, just a typo , facepalm, hehe
<TJ-> DasEi: hehehe, I know, I did the same thing about 3 months ago and convinced myself it was missing :D
<bazhang> grandpa, ask an actual question
<blz> How can I verify a PGP signature that I have in an ASCII file?
<grandpa> I need to find out if my USB adapter will work with virtualbox it's a TP-link TL-WN725N
<grandpa> you know before i buy it
<DasEi> TJ-: maybe ubott.. should know it's included in lm-sensors
<MonkeyDu1t> grandpa  any specific reason why it shouldnt?
<grandpa> I have just heard that some don't work with virtualbox
<ebernhardson> i have two screens,  my notifications tend to go in the upper right of only one screen is there a way to have them display on both screens?
<grandpa> so if you someone in here knew if it did :-)
<bazhang> grandpa, a wifi usb ?
<grandpa> yes
<bazhang> grandpa, vbox wont use that
<Pici> It might
<DasEi> blz : Install  pgpgpg , then man  pgpgpg
<subcool> TJ-, i dont see any errors
<blz> DasEi, thanks
<grandpa> so what could i buy?
<Pici> grandpa: anyway, #vbox is the proper place to ask these sorts of questions
<subcool> TJ-, im pretty sure its not "broken" - i just dont know how to get it going again..
<grandpa> okay thanks
<blz> DasEi, sorry but the manpage is greek to me... what am I supposed to be doing?
<withgnulinux> can anyone please tell me how can i watch vimeo videos on ubuntu 12.04  *without* installing non-free  software? this desktop newbie would appreciate answers from people who are actually doing do it, rather than from people who go "it should work". thanks
<digitalirony> For some reason, in gnome, the little gear button in the top right corner is gone
<tmmunq> i believe youtube-dl supprots downloading vimeo, you can then watch it with vlc
<digitalirony> and so is the clock
<digitalirony> anyone know why?
<Cyrax> I dont find the boot thing u told me. here is a photo of my boot options on my bios: http://screencast.com/t/eew7oTgD
<grandpa> No one Answer in #vbox?:D
<Pici> grandpa: not every channel is as busy as this one, you need to be patient
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: try installing chrome and the html5ify plugin
<TJ-> blz: gpg --verify /path/to/signature.asc /path/to/signed/file
<grandpa> okay, a little new to this thing
<blz> TJ-,  I'm getting "Can't check signature, public key not found"
<withgnulinux> gordonjcp, chrome is non-free
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: then you could try Chromium
<blz> withgnulinux, gordonjcp I do believe that chromium is free as in freedom
<blz> but I could be wrong
<TJ-> blz: You'll need to know the key's fingerprint, and then fetch it from the keyserver
<blz> TJ-, ah I see... okay
<Cyrax> So where on that bios do i choose this boot thing?
<withgnulinux> gordonjcp, are you actually using chromium to watch vimeo videos without installing any non free software?
<nilson> teste
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: no
<tmmunq> he's either gonna have to use flash or download the video
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: basically I suspect there's no easy way to do what you want to do
<Cyrax> Wait.. what kind of filytype do i have to have on a DVD to run ubuntu only from a DVD?
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: you'd just burn an ISO to the DVD
<withgnulinux> gordonjcp, thanks for your sincerity. next, please
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: don't write it as a file, write it as an image
<gordonjcp> !attitude | withgnulinux
<ubottu> withgnulinux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Cyrax> wich i did.. but i dont find the boot thing i was told to find
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: I told you what would work
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: you didn't like it
<bazhang> withgnulinux, theres no way to view flash with all free
<gordonjcp> withgnulinux: there is no other way to play Vimeo videos, on any OS, without doing what I suggested
<bazhang> withgnulinux, please be polite here
<tmmunq> download them and watch them with something other than flash! no one listens
<Cyrax> gordonjcp: did u get the photo of my boot options on my bios?
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: what?
<Cyrax> gordonjcp: someone told me to go to my bios and choose something about boot from DV
<Cyrax> *DVD
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: possibly
<withgnulinux> gordonjcp, you are wrong. on trisquel (based on ubuntu 12.04) you can certainly watch vimeo videos with the viewtube plugin. unfortunately that solution does not work on proper ubuntu 12.04
<Argh> ++
<Cyrax> gordonjcp: look: http://screencast.com/t/eew7oTgD <--- this is the photo of my boot options on my bios
<Cyrax> idk where to look.. sorry
<Xago> Hi people there, I'm thinking to purchase a ASUS laptop with Ubuntu preconfigured. Any comment?
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: no idea, you're looking for something like "Boot Order"
<Cyrax> before i check.. how do I remove this ubuntu from the startup?
<digitalirony> hrmm this is really weird
<bekks> Cyrax: Insert a live cd, remove the ubuntu partitions.
<digitalirony> why is indicator-applet-complete not installed with gnome anymore?
<Cyrax> So u mean i have to do that or reinstall my computer to factory default to remove it?
<bekks> Cyrax: Correct.
<Cyrax> oh well. as long as it doesnt harm the ubuntu there,i can always do it later.. thanks though.. jsut that the ubuntu from the startup won't start at all. says something about put in the DVD again and restart nad something else i dont remember,then repair the disk as 3rd option
<HypnotiX> when i try to run firefox i get an error saying: Your firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inactive, and firefox doesnt open
<Zimefeld> Hi
<HypnotiX> i tried reinstalling it but still the same error
<bekks> Cyrax: Removing the partitions - erases everything on it. It does not only harm, it deletes anything on the harddisk.
<Zimefeld> someone here?
<bekks> Zimefeld: Several hundreds are here.
<Cyrax> ok.. thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Ubuntu non-LTS more secure than Debian Sid?
<Goatman> Zimefeld, do you have a question?
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: We dont know how secure debian sid is.
<CountryfiedLinux> bekks: Does Sid receive additonal security updates from Canonical?
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: no
<Wulframn> CountryfiedLinux, Canonical had nothing to do with Debian.
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: We dont know wether they incorporate ubuntu patches. At least we dont send them to the devs :P
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: And after that SSH key desaster - I wont talk about debian and secure anymore :P Just my two cents.
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: debian is debian, and should be researched seperately.. the ubuntu LTS's are supported longer, and the regular releases come out more often.. neither are reported officially more or less secure, or intended as such
<TheLordOfTime> i've got a question, but i'm not sure where to ask it, regarding a legal issue within a package on the software center... who do i go asking about that?
<bekks> TheLordOfTime: The people in here?
<Wulframn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: in the repos? or linked in the software center? AFAIK, those are not equivelant and dont have to me
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, no idea, my ubuntu system is down and i can't check, it ended up popped up on Ask Ubuntu and i'm trying to find someone to actually provide an answer, but since i can't open the software center here (stuck on a windows system) i have no way to answer your question.
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, http://askubuntu.com/questions/332603/what-is-the-process-for-reporting-an-app-with-a-stolen-icon if you want to peek at it
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: you can download and run in virtualbox, or a live CD
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, neither is able to be done here at this time, no admin to install vbox, no CD/USB boot on this system
<TheLordOfTime> (it's a loaner system)
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i dont ever agree with "no way to do something" with open tools.. but, you know your system
<holstein> i will not be able to do this for 4 hours or so..
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, it's a loaner system, and on windows to install VBox needs admin because of vbox networking things, I don't have admin on the loaner system, and they disabled USB/CD boot and locked the BIOS
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, in, oh, three days i'll have my system back (it's being repaired)
<Jordan_U> TheLordOfTime: The improperly used icon can be found here as well: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/easyadmin/
<TheLordOfTime> Jordan_U, thank you.
<guzzlefry> Hello, I'm not seeing MySQL Workbench in the Software Center. Is it actually not in the package repository?
<TheLordOfTime> Jordan_U, the question now becomes a legal one - who owns the image, was the image released into the open domain by apple or no?
<TheLordOfTime> guzzlefry, i think it was removed, but you can still download a .deb installer from the MySQL dev site.
<Riptide> hi
<TheLordOfTime> guzzlefry, http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/tools/workbench/ is the site, you can download the workbench from there and install the package manually.
<TheLordOfTime> guzzlefry, but you'll have to update by hand.
<Riptide> Can anyone help me with Virtualbox on Ubuntu 13.04?
<guzzlefry> I'm actually seeing some alternatives that I've never heard of before. :P
<Jordan_U> TheLordOfTime: I very much doubt that Apple released that icon so there are almost certainly both copyright and trademark issues with its use.
<guzzlefry> That looks pretty good.
<Riptide> Whenever I try to run a VirtualMachine, I get this Error: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes 
<TheLordOfTime> Jordan_U, then who gets contacted for a violation of legal copyrights within a package?
<TheLordOfTime> I'd love to answer their question and tell them a procedure to resolve the legal issue, or remove the offending package/link
<Riptide> Can anyone help me?
<withgnulinux> gordonjcp, i've just managed to make viewtube play vimeo videos on ubuntu 12.04 but there are still some issues that need to be addressed. watch this space...
<deoland> hello i've a problem,I do not get connected to phpmyadmin
<withgnulinux> so guys it IS certainly possible to play vimo videos without non-free software on ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> TheLordOfTime: I don't know.
<Riptide> Hello! Does anyone know how to tfix an Error whenever I try to run a VirtualMachine on OracleVMVirtualMachine?
<minidino> How can I backup GRUB so it can be restored after a windows installation to another partition?
<Tomy2938> I had to configured the filesystems the hard way, hardcoding the UID and GID in order to work properly, at least is working for CIFS. ;-)
<wilee-nilee> minidino, Not really needed you just need to reload the grub bootloader.
<minidino> wilee-nilee: i am assuming this could be done from an ubuntu liveCD?
<wilee-nilee> minidino, Yes many use the bootrepair app, this is a mbr setup?
<Cyrax> I tried to start the ubuntu from startup... but i got this.. file: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr , Status:0xC000007b ,, what does it mean?
<wilee-nilee> rather than a gpt uefi...etc minidino
<apb1963> so this morning I replugged in my router.  It got a fresh IP and my MAC is no longer cloned... I can ping & tracert from windoze XP.  I can ping, but NOT traceroute from ubuntu - it stops at my router.  Googlesync on XP will not connect.  Any  ideas?
<minidino> yes it probably will be. I actually havent set it up yet just planning on how the new installation will go
<TJ-> apb1963: Did you try tracepath/tracert "-n" on Linux - that will avoid any DNS lookups, which might be the issue on the Linux side (wrong resolver settings)
<apb1963> I did not.  But I will try now.
<swcdx> Hi any decent bandwith meter/download monitor with graphics?? I have been looking for one and no luck. Any apps suggestions? TIA
<Cyrax> So what does that mean that I mentioned.. seems ubuntu won't start when i choose ubuntu.. any way to fix it?
<apb1963> No such option.  I should point out however that it does in fact resolve the domain.  I should also point out that I've also tried with an IP address and get the same stopage at the router.  I should also point out, I can ping.  So DNS is not the issue.
<samples> yo
<genii> Cyrax: With wubi can be any number of problems. Especially if it starts involving UEFI, Win 8, or raid
<Cyrax> Any way i cna fix it?
<Cyrax> *can
<Cyrax> so i can really start run ubuntu from dvd only
<apb1963> tracepath I've never used before... trying that is interesting... the hop after the router says "no reply".  That says to me the router is blocking return packets.... yes?
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Please elaborate on the point about your MAC address no longer being cloned. Are you really connecting to a router or just a modem?
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: configure your PC to boot from removable media and burn the image to a disk
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: these days, you'd be better using a USB stick
<apb1963> TP Link router
<apb1963> which connects to my ISP's modem
<apb1963> or... MTA as they call it :)
<Cyrax> So u mean usb is more secure?
<TJ-> apb1963: No, "no reply" means that when the TTL matches that router, it refuses to do ICMP replies. It isn't refusing to route through-traffic though
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: secure in what sense?
<Cyrax> that nothing goes wrong like it did now
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: mostly it means you don't have to travel back in time to the 1990s to find a PC with an optical drive
<apb1963> tj- I don't understand what when the Time-To-Live "matches that router" means.
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Is the router performing NAT between the network that your computers are on and the MTA? You also still haven't elaborated on the MAC address cloning comment you made.
<apb1963> It's 1 hop away
<Cyrax> How do I burn as iso on a usb stick :o
<TJ-> apb1963: tracepath/route work by sending ICMP packages with a restricted TTL. TTL starts at 1 and increases. A router receiving a packet decrements the TTL. If it reaches 0 it doesn't forward it onward, but it *should* reply to the originator with an ICMP response telling it "TTL exceeded". Many routers are configured not to do that to prevent Denial of Service attacks, and therefore you get a "no reply" when tracing the route
<apb1963> Jordan_U: I have to assume it is, though there's no option to explicitly turn it on.  It's providing a private address by way of DHCP.  In regard to MAC cloning, when I first got the router on Monday, I needed to clone my address to make it work.  For the last 6 months my ISP has been giving me the same DHCP address.
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, There are handfuls of usb loaders unetbootin is commonly used there are some that allow multiple ISO's
<Cyrax> What if i jsut transfer the ubuntu.iso to the usb stick?
<ajeffco> then you're just carrying around an iso image on a usb stick
<TJ-> apb1963: If your ISP requires MAC cloning, and the MAC has cloned to another device on the LAN already, that might explain why the ISP modem/router won't forward packets from the Linux PC
<esing> How do I install gummiboot on ubuntu?
<Cyrax> can u tell me how i burn it on a usb stick and what i need to use? i never done that before
<esing> I cloned its git. How to proceed at this point?
<apb1963> TJ-: So in order to work, tracepath/route restart a new "round" of ICMP packets with a higher number each time it gets a new response?
<esing> There's no installation instruction file
<Jordan_U> Cyrax: You don't "burn" USB sticks, or any other kind of hard drive. What OS will you be setting up the USB drive from?
<wilee-nilee> !who | Cyrax be sure to use nicks
<ubottu> Cyrax be sure to use nicks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cyrax> i have windows 8 64 bit
<Jordan_U> Cyrax: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<apb1963> TJ-: The MAC is not cloned as of this morning.
<apb1963> Last night I had so many problems I disconnected the router entirely.
<TJ-> apb1963: Correct. It sends a packet with TTL 1, then 2, then 3... and stops when it reaches the target host. If they all do 'no reply' it'll carry on for a long time until it gives up without 'finding' the target
<Jordan_U> apb1963: You had to clone what MAC address? What did you actually do?
<apb1963> So it sounds like my issue is that I need to set forwarding on the router.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: I had to clone XP's address.
<apb1963> mac address
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root__> help
<Jordan_U> apb1963: So you had two different machines, on the same network, using the same MAC address?
<apb1963> no
<root__> salama "D
<apb1963> maybe
<MonkeyDu1t> root__  whatever your question, start by not being root
<apb1963> let me think a minute
<Jordan_U> apb1963: What did you actually do? Please state explicitly the steps you took.
<xibalba> is it easy to setup a local apt mirror?
<xibalba> how much space does it require, and how do you keep up to date
<TJ-> apb1963: Usually, modem MAC cloning means the modem adopts the first MAC it sees on the LAN side, and refuses to route packets for another other MAC
<Akronix> is not possible customize nautilus toolbar?
<apb1963> I logged into the router (on Monday).  I set it up.  It didn't work.  I called tech support.  They said to try cloning the MAC address.  So I went to that menu item on the router and clicked on "clone MAC address"
<apb1963> Cloning made it work.
<apb1963> I've had to do that previously for VMware as well.
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Ahh, so it was the router cloning a MAC address rather than either of the computers. That changes things.
<apb1963> Yes
<root__> AnyBody Can Speak Persian ?
<MonkeyDu1t> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<xibalba> root__
<xibalba> man hafe farsi khalee koocheek
<root__> Kesi Irani
<root__> Has
<root__> :D
<root__> ?
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> =))
<xibalba> root__, go kill the ayatollah
<gordonjcp> xibalba: inappropriate
<root__> ajaba :|
<apb1963> test
<zorael> How can I verify GRUB installed itself into MBR successfully before rebooting?
<zorael> (from a recovery terminal)
<wilee-nilee> zorael, how did you load grub to the mbr?
<TJ-> zorael: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C" and look for the tell-tale text strings
<Akronix> last version nautilus dissappointed me...
<Akronix> which is better thunar or nemo??
<zorael> TJ-: thanks
<apb1963> I guess I can try cloning again and see if that fixes the "missing pieces" that aren't working... I'm just afraid that will break those things that are in fact working now.
<wilee-nilee> Akronix, better is an opinion.
<zorael> wilee-nilee: I'm trying to restore one that went bananas
<TJ-> zorael: Here's what you should see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986024/
<Akronix> I know, I ask your opinion
<wilee-nilee> zorael, And can you answer the question?
<cornfeedhobo> can someone tell me how to kill xorg and drop to shell?
<wilee-nilee> !better | Akronix
<ubottu> Akronix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> cornfeedhobo, on boot?
<zorael> wilee-nilee: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda, but I'm told that it still refused to boot.
<wilee-nilee> zorael, From a live cd?
<cornfeedhobo> bazhang: no, just once. I need to create an xorg.conf to fix some display issuse.
<zorael> wilee-nilee: Yes
<apb1963> I would think if it was the MAC that was the problem, nothing would be working.
<wilee-nilee> zorael, THis a mbr set up no uefi or gpt?
<cornfeedhobo> bazhang: i tried booting into single but then it's a ro filesystem and its just a huge hassle
<MoPac> I'm curious about whether there are coming improvements (or good current alternatives) to the built-in system monitor application that can do a better job displaying which program is actually taking up what resources? It can be pretty annoying to see so many instances of "java" or "kworker" that are different things
<cornfeedhobo> i just forget how to kill the current xorg session
<cornfeedhobo> without actually killing it
<bazhang> cornfeedhobo, boot as normal,drop to tty, stop the xserver then proceed?
<dillon101001> need help booting off usb
<wilee-nilee> !details | dillon101001
<ubottu> dillon101001: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<apb1963> I mean right now we're basically talking about specific services that aren't working.
<dillon101001> it repeatedly says syslinux 4.04 and hangs when i use usb
<cornfeedhobo> bazhang: yeah but what is the service name? i am using kubuntu so i tried khm, but it doesnt appear to be in use. (i am normally a gentoo guy)
<TJ-> apb1963: Can you get external access using IP addresses alone? In other words, have to proved this isn't just a DNS resolver issue?
<zorael> wilee-nilee: MBR. gdisk said there was a garbage GPT header, but even after having zapped it we get No Operating System Found. The hexdump confirms that it is indeed in place, which makes it all the more curious
<dillon101001> ive used lili usb creator
<soap_> Can't dual boot ubuntu 12.04 and windows8 in asus 1015e? Please Help
<dillon101001> and am trying unetbootin
<TJ-> zorael: If the disk was GPT then it is possible what you're looking at is the protective MBR
<wilee-nilee> zorael, This gpt made by a user an apple computer or W8?
<dillon101001> if you use an asus repeatedly click esc on startup
<bazhang> cornfeedhobo, not sure about kubuntu, perhaps #kubuntu can shed some light on that
<cornfeedhobo> bazhang: k
<cornfeedhobo> thx
<zorael> TJ-: Would make sense as its disk identifier is 0x00000000
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | soap_
<ubottu> soap_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<apb1963> skype works, but googlesync doesn't, although gmail does.  << These all being on XP.
<zorael> wilee-nilee: Originally W8
<soap_> dillon101001: Then what?
<apb1963> On ubuntu, I can ping but I cannot traceroute/path whether by domain or by IP address.
<wilee-nilee> soap_, More uefi stuff,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<apb1963> I'm running 12.04 LTS server
<esing> How do I install gummiboot on ubuntu, is that even possible yet?
<TJ-> apb1963: Ping what? ping an external site? Can you also telnet to a HTTP server using its ip address?
<wilee-nilee> zorael, Uefi is a beyond my learned area, make sure that info is known by whoever helps you, especially a removed W8.
<esing> It seems no one has done that before
<apb1963> yes ping  yahoo.com
<esing> I don't find any google hit for that
<zorael> wilee-nilee, TJ-: Managed to get it aright, thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> zorael, Cool.
<dillon101001> is this the only irc?
<apb1963> what http server shall I telnet to?
<wilee-nilee> dillon101001, For?
<dillon101001> ubuntu support
<apb1963> the only http server I have is the same ubuntu machine.
<TJ-> apb1963: Why hot one of the archive.ubuntu.com machines? 91.189.92.201
<soap_> Is there any step by step guide?
<wilee-nilee> !who | dillon101001
<ubottu> dillon101001: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TJ-> apb1963: You know how to do a manual HTTP session using telnet?
<dillon101001> im trying to boot off usb but it keeps saying syslinux 4.04 1994-2011 et alvin
<apb1963> Trying 91.189.92.201... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<dillon101001> ill try again and report back when im done.
<TJ-> apb1963: "telnet 91.189.92.201 80" (note the port number there, else it'll try port 23) then send "GET / HTTP/1.0" then press Enter twice
<wilee-nilee> dillon101001, Basically yes, there are some desktop irc channel, you can search the channels. Have you checked the ISO's md5sum?
<Akronix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apb1963> it connects
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, so that proves you have external connectivity. Now try it using the hostname not the IP address "archive.ubuntu.com" and see if you get DNS resolving
<apb1963> it connects
<TJ-> apb1963: So what is the problem with the Ubuntu machine again? :D
<apb1963> traceroute doesn't get past the router
<TJ-> apb1963: Anything else; I'd suggest you need to check the firewall rules. Well, maybe the router blocks outgoing ICMP ?
<apb1963> If it blocked ICMP, then ping wouldn't work
<apb1963> But ping works
<apb1963> unless ubuntu ping uses something other than ICMP?
<apb1963> I haven't setup iptables yet, everyting is wide open
<richwestcoast> how do i create a folder structure on the fly? say i > vim /home/folder/to/create/readme.txt i want /folder/to/create to exist
<apb1963> plus... XP IS able to tracert
<TJ-> apb1963: maybe you need to do a UDP trace route
<apb1963> how?
<TJ-> apb1963: Then, as I said before, your router is dropping icmp with low TTLs for any device not having the cloned MAC... probably
<wizard_A> i followed the steps on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410, but stii i'm getting an access denied error?
<apb1963> Currently, NO devices are cloned.
<TJ-> apb1963: tracepath uses ICMP; traceroute uses UDP
<wilee-nilee> !details > wizard_A A link  is not enough
<wilee-nilee> !details > wizard_A
<ubottu> wizard_A, please see my private message
<Cyrax> I finally can go into ubuntu's menu where i choose to run ubuntu from USB.. after awhile,i get to a terminal only.. what do I need to install to b able toget into ubuntu dekstop?
<dillonoliviero> hi
<TJ-> apb1963: "tracepath -I UDP -p 65432" will do UDP
<TJ-> apb1963: "traceroute -I UDP -p 65432" will do UDP
<TJ-> apb1963: ignore the tracepath command; I mistyped!
<wizard_A> yeah i was trying the location of file uploading portion
<apb1963> traceroute (GNU inetutils) 1.8
<apb1963> traceroute: invalid option -- 'I'
<TJ-> apb1963: ahh, the option changed. try -P
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Use nicks if you are talking to someone, and state details otherwise, not everyone was on since you have been working on issues.
<Cyrax> wiliee-nilee: So what i need to type in the terminal to b able to get into the desktop of ubuntu.. I got into menu of ubuntu where i choose to run it from usb.. then after that
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, THat makes no sense to me.
<Cyrax> woops
<anonymous1> channel topic
<wizard_A> i created a public_html and placed a few folders with my websites within them but i get access denied?
<Cyrax> wilee-nilee: I burned the ubuntu on usb,restarted it.. changed things in the bios,so i could start it from usb.. then i got into the menu of ubuntu where i could choose to run ubuntu from usb.. i choosed that.. after that I got to the terminal. what I wonder,is.. what do I type interminal to be able to get into ubuntu desktop itself?
<wizard_A> please tell me what should be the perms for the folder
<dillonoliviero> what is the brand of your computer? asus are very diffucult
<dillonoliviero> difficult*
<apb1963> traceroute -M udp -p 65432 yahoo.com  is what *should* work.  I tried both udp & icmp.  Neither works, but this is the correct usage for this version of traceroute.
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Burn to a usb is confusing, how did you load the usb, it should go to the desktop automatically.
<apb1963> although -p is port.  I'm not sure if that's what you meant for me to do?
<Cyrax> well.. it got me to options where i could choose to run it from usb.. then it got me to the terminal only
<soap_> any way to install ubuntu 12.04 with windows8 in asus 1015E?
<Cyrax> and i use same ubuntu.iso file for the virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> !who | Cyrax
<ubottu> Cyrax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Emmy1> hi
<Cyrax> it was ment for wilee-nilee
<dillonoliviero> hello
<soap_> is any one there to help ?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Answer questions, extra info just confuses things, so you loaded the usb in a virtualbox what was the OS and waht was the app used?
<janne_> hi
<dillonoliviero> helli
<wilee-nilee> soap_, I gave you multiple links have you looked at them?
<janne_> i have a question about desktop environments.
<dillonoliviero> hello*
<soap_> wilee-ailee: yes
<dillonoliviero> what>
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Ask them to get help.
<janne_> i run ubuntu 13.04, when i install cinnamon or gnome, all apps remain the same
<janne_> wilee-nilee, i was typing...
<soap_> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> soap_, Uefi booting is not best served here I would post a thread at the ubuntu forum if you get no help here.
<dillonoliviero> yes, You an still download a gnome app from kde or vice versa
<Cyrax> no no, wilee-nilee. i ment that i cna run perfectly ubuntu via virtualbox.. but when i burned the ubuntu.iso into usb nad restarted computer,it got me into options where i chould choose to run it from usb.. i choosed that and it got me only into terminal.  and i use same ubuntu.iso file
<janne_> dillonoliviero, yes i know that, but is there no "package" for lets say gnome? so i can get all the standard apps when i install a new enviroment?
<dillonoliviero> yes.
<soap_> wilee-nilee: ok, UEFI has realy messed op to joy of dual booting!!! BIOS (RIP)
<janne_> dillonoliviero, how do i do that?
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Right that is not normal, so as with your original problems just getting vbox install you are in a similar place with the usb. So details are important here did you check the sum of the ISO, and how did you load it to the usb?
<dillonoliviero> you can get them by the software installer
<anonymous1> any one can teach me about my anonymous os
<johnjohn101> UEFI is evil. back to regular programming
<wilee-nilee> soap_, It has its issues. ;)
<janne_> dillonoliviero, yes i know that 2, but i want a whole package with all gnome standard apps
<bazhang> !ot | anonymous1
<ubottu> anonymous1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cyrax> the iso is the same on both,usb adn virtualbox.. and the ubuntu runs fine via virtualbox
<dillonoliviero> there is no file that contains all the apps as that would be massive
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Cool, announcing a question does not benefit you, just asking it does. ;)
<soap_> wilee-nilee: can I go to the ASUS guys for help? will they help?
<dillonoliviero> at least not that i know of.
<wilee-nilee> soap_, NOt sure, I would be surprised if they ever heard of ubuntu.
<anonymous1> but this is a ubuntu flatform
<Cyrax> that was for wilee-nilee too. woops,forgot to mention nick
<janne_> dillonoliviero, okay, so i have to search manually for all the apps that come with gnome and then download them 1 by 1?
<soap_> wilee-nilee: yeah!
<bazhang> janne_, ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, And how did you load it to the usb with what app?
<janne_> bazhang, yes?
<bazhang> !metapackage | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Cyrax> wilee-nilee: i dont remember what i changed.. but i changed something in the bios
<janne_> bazhang, i see, thank you
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, WE are not going to be able to work together, best of luck.
<bazhang> janne_, kubuntu-desktop for kde, xubuntu-desktop for xfce and so on
<janne_> bazhang, omg! that is wonderful, thank you so much
<Cyrax> anyone else who can help here?
<Cyrax> i'm sorry, wilee-nilee.. i'm not so good to explain good
<bekks> Cyrax: Whats your exact problem then?
<soap_> ADIOS AMIGOS
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, All you have to do is answer questions and leave out the what you think is relevant.
<Cyrax> my problem,is that i want to run only from usb stick.. nad i did burn it on usb stick and changed things in bios to let it run from usb. then I restarted my computer and then it got me to options.. there i could choose to run ubuntu from usb wich i did,then it restarted and got me into terminal only
<Cyrax> that was for wilee-nilee..
<bazhang> Cyrax, and whats this about vbox
<bekks> Cyrax: vbox cant boot from usb, btw.
<wilee-nilee> Cyrax, Answer bekks and bazhang they are top grade helpers.
<Cyrax> about vbox is that i use same ubuntu file there as well and on vbox it runs just fine..
<bazhang> Cyrax, whats your native language
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, bekks you mean :)
<Cyrax> bekks: that was for u.. and i need to get into desktop from usb,but it didnt.. do i have to type any command to get into desktop of ubuntu OR need a different ubuntu.iso? i dont know what to do
<Cyrax> bekks: sorry for bad explaination
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Heh, you do all right to. ;)
<bekks> Cyrax: You cant get "in your desktop" from USB, because its not "your" desktop, but the desktop from the USB which would be loaded. So whats the actual problem you are trying to solve by booting from USB?
<Cyrax> i want to b in the desktop via usb just like i do via vbox
<bekks> Cyrax: How did you create the USB bootable medium then?
<Cyrax> bekks: i just dont remember.. i dont follow much about that,but i did make it
<bekks> Cyrax: Then try to remember it, because thats an important detail.
<Cyrax> i used Universal usb installer
<bekks> Cyrax: And which Ubuntu iso very exactly did you use?
<Cyrax> bekks: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntuissue> So i have run into an issue wih my desktop. My procrssor died tuesday, got a new mobo and processor today. When i go to boot, it cant find the drive that mounts home. I have tried an expansion sata card and directly to the mobo. I am not sure what is wrong woth the drive though because when it says (attempt to remount or press a key) it fails and when i plug the usb de ice in it fails to enumerate the fevice.
<ubuntuissue> Sorry for any spelling errors i am on a phone right now trying to diagnose the issue.
<fruct> hello all
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuissue, ##hardware might be some good help
<dillonoliviero> HELLO
<ubuntuissue> I have tried using the onboard usb 2.0 and 3.0 and each one comes with a dailure. When booting into a live cd usb devicrs fail to work then as wrll.
<wilee-nilee> dillonoliviero, keep it support or questions this is not chat but support. ;)
<Cyrax> So what I do, bekks?
<ubuntuissue> wilee-nilee are there a lot of issues with uefi motherboards and ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuissue, I have no idea.
<wilee-nilee> seem to be but you have replace one I would ask in ##hardware ubuntuissue
<ubuntuissue> I have just waiting
<anonymous1> blackhat??? help me pls
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuissue, Cool, a bit of a complex question, not sure the irc is your best source.
<ubuntuissue> Well due to only having a phone, right now irc is the easiest way to communicate atm
<wilee-nilee> anonymous1, This is canonical ubuntu support only.
<Cyrax> do i have wrong type of ubuntu.iso file,bekks?
<SteveH_> It has been far too long since I played with /dev/tty* devices.  I bought a usb<->serial cable, but when I try to use it, I get "could not open port /dev/ttyUSB0: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/ttyUSB0'"  It has crw-rw--- permissions.  Any thoughts??
<JethroTroll> ubuntuissue's issue is an ubuntu issue - stop sending him elsewhere.
<ubuntuissue> I will have a video up soo  that hopefully can help resolve the problem.
<genii> SteveH_: When you issue: groups      ...does it show your user in the plugdev and dialout groups?
<wilee-nilee> mmm passive aggressive posting
<TJ-> SteveH_: You may need be a member of the dialout group - what group owns the device node?
<ubuntuissue> I only have 4 hiura left to resolve this. The worst possible time that all these evwbts could have happened.
<ubuntuissue> 4hours
<SteveH_> dialout.  Hmmm, let me see if I'm in the group.
<Cyrax> i really dont know what to do, bekks.. either i am missing something or rwong ubuntu file
<Cyrax> *wrong
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I suspect your problem is, the new motherboard contains hardware devices that the Linux kernel installed with the Ubuntu installation has no drivers for. That isn't unexpected for new hardware. The solution may be to install an Ubuntu mainline kernel package with Linux v3.10 or v3.11rc5, from  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<esing> Hawkerz Finally refind was recognized by my laptop. I had to rename its efi label entry to 'Windows Boot Manager". This sony laptop has a very bad efi bios, makes things complicated.
<jhutchins> ubuntuissue: I would guess that either the CPU caused damage when it failed, or something else that caused it to fail also did other damage.
<Cyrax> maybe i should try agian and write some of what i see.. maybe then its better,bekks
<Cyrax> brb again
<jhutchins> ubuntuissue: This also means you're risking the new CPU by running it on a possibly damaged motherboard.
<nowayride> He replaced the mobo
<ubuntuissue> TJ- how can i do that when i cant boot the system due to it not finding the home mohnt locatikn
<ubuntuissue> I did replace both the motherboard and proc
<jhutchins> ubuntuissue: Also possible that the filesystem was damaged.  fsck?
<esing> Hawkerz This laptop has no bios option where you can set the efi boot order nor does it recogize efibootmgr => bigger issue
<dillonoliviero> rebooting and will tell you the end result of unetbootin as opposed to lili
<nowayride> ubuntuissue: so the hd shows in the bios?
<jhutchins> ubuntuissue: Do the power supply voltages look ok?  (In BIOS)
<ubuntuissue> Hold on... Let me post the video
<ubuntuissue> Should hopefully be done soon
<wilee-nilee> !who > dillonoliviero
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: What PC are you using right now? You can use that download the packages. You should also be able to take the hard disk out of the failed PC and connect it to another, then mount its hard disk in the working PC, and install the kernel packages via a chroot
<ubuntuissue>  I am usinf a phone right now
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Ahhh.
<ubuntuissue> Unfortunatwly i dont have another desktop to work with, i have a laptop but no external connector
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: hang on whilst I grep everything you've written so far so I can catch up!
<ubuntuissue> Jhutchins i think it is attempting fsck, not sure though
<ubuntuissue> Sorry hard to type easily and multitask on a phone like this
<ubuntuissue> Video is at 33 percent last i checked so... Hopefilly you guys can see what is happenibg
<SteveH_> Genii & TJ-: I added myself to the groups (plugout and dialout) and restarted the application but still no joy.  Same error message.
<TJ-> ubuntu3: Let's start from the basics. The PC will boot and BIOS/UEFI will load the GRUB bootloader, which loads the Linux kernel which fails?
<jhutchins> ubuntuissue: It would be better if you described it.  I'm unlikely to watch a video.
<TJ-> oops!!
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Let's start from the basics. The PC will boot and BIOS/UEFI will load the GRUB bootloader, which loads the Linux kernel which fails?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: So, my next thought is, why not press Shift as it boots and get to the GRUB menu, then enter GRUB's command mode and do some basic fsck stuff to determine if you can identify a problem?
<genii> SteveH_: Group changes won't take effect until next logout/login cycle. And it should be plugdev group, not plugout ( hopefully!).
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: It would help if you tell us the release/version of Ubuntu installed on the hard disk *and* the make/model of the new motherboard
<ubuntuissue> Jhutchins & tj- , correct the machine boots through bios/uefi, load grub. Keyboard works fine. Grub boot menu, press enter to boot into ubuntu , keyboard works fine. Boots to ubuntu, keybiard shuts off, drives boot but complains
<ubuntuissue> Keybiard diesnt work at this point.
<ubuntuissue> 70% on video
<ubuntuissue> Model of mobo is GH igabyte ud3 990fxa
<SteveH_> Sorry, genii, thinko problem with the plugdev.  I'll try to open a new term, before I try a full on logout.  Too much "working" stuff.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: That sounds like file system corruption to me, even if the f/s is ok inode-wise, it sounds as if some data areas belonging to files have been corrupted
<ubuntuissue> Proc is amd fx 8350
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: OK, let me look that mobo up to be clear on the driver support
<jhonnyboii> somebody here available to help me get my web cam working on firefox?
<jhonnyboii> using ubuntu
<SteveH_> Obviously I really have to logout. [sigh]
<wilee-nilee> jhonnyboii, Does it work with the cheese app?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: which version of Ubuntu? That is important to know since it tells us which kernel is installed and therefore what hardware it might not be able to handle
<jhonnyboii> yes it workes there, but not in firefox
<jhonnyboii> what is wrong?
<wilee-nilee> jhonnyboii, Not sure just making sure it works at all, details are important here.
<ubuntuissue>  13.04 - server. I know this is not the server channel, i figure rhe provlem also might occur at the desktop level though as eell sibce these are cobsumer boards
<jhonnyboii> cool. really helpful if you can solve this
<ubuntuissue> Kerlenl is 3.8.0-27-generic
<wilee-nilee> jhonnyboii, I doubt I can, sorry. ;)
<ubuntuissue> I can biot into the minimal grub unterface if that would help at all.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I'm still digging... found something that might help on the Gigabyte forums. Apparently, the not-booting-from-USB issue is a common problem for Gigabyte motherboards, and the issue is usually that it will only boot from the rear mobo-mounted USB ports but not the front-mounted extension ports in the case. Have you tried booting via the rear USB ports?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I am assuming you have a USB flash drive to try of course!
<affine> hi everyone
<ubuntuissue> I am using the rear usb ports. I do have a usb drive but none that have any form of linux installed
<affine> Is there a way to set the alt-tab behavior to work for all windows and not just application instances?
<affine> such that if I have multiple firefox windows open, it'll list each window in the alt+tab widget instead of just one instance of firefox
<ubuntuissue> Tj- ^
<affine> you _can_ use the arrow keys and right click on the alt+tab icons, but that's a little foreign feeling to me :(
<affine> interesting feature nonetheless
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: OK. Next thing I read was that this mobo (revision 3) also has issues supporting 64-bit Linux and is documented at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223   Is it a 64-bit install of Ubuntu on the hard disk?
<ubuntuissue> It is. And i do have the rev 3.0 mobo
<ubuntuissue> Well crap
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I also read that this may help you "I was able to get my system working by setting IOMMU to ENABLED in the bios"
<e-v-o> I've installed upadtes on 12.10 and now it hangs at the purple boot screen! I have the ATI Radeon driver installed. Could this be interfeering?
<ubuntuissue> Hold on leylt me try.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: If you want me to do some Googling on your behalf tell me; I know how difficult it is on a 'phone to chase down links quickly
<TJ-> e-v-o: If you mean at the splash screen, you ought to be able to press the Escape key to see the kernel boot messages and OS startup messages to get some idea why it is getting stuck
<SteveH_> TJ_ and genii:  Your suggestions were good and timely.  I can now talk to my radio!
<ubuntuissue> Found that option. Lets see if it boots
 * TJ- crosses things for ubuntuissue 
<e-v-o> TJ- thanks, will try that
<ubuntuissue> Tj- mind if i pm you the video
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i kill a process, my skype crashed and i forced closd but i thhink it runs in the back ground
<e-v-o> TJ- pressing Esc does absolutely nothing
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: something else occurs to me; you could get into the GRUB boot menu, highlight the Recovery item, press "E" (to edit it) and then edit the kernel command line and add to the end of it "init=/bin/dash". If you then Ctrl+X (to boot it with that option added) you *should* find it loads Linux and the initial RAMdisk, and drops you to a shell prompt without starting the rest of the system, which might give you enough tools to test the failing mount points b
<TJ-> efore rebooting and trying it for real
<ubuntuissue> Hmmm... When enabling th iommu feature, i run unto more issues
<ubuntuissue> I get to initramfs
<zorg24> I'm on a lenovo laptop (W530) my touchpad is acting very its scrolling when I touch it with only one finger (I'm using the nipple right now)
<MR-IT> HI
<MR-IT> im new here no mic here??
<TJ-> e-v-o: That's not helpful! Hmmm, try intercepting the GRUB boot by holding down Shift as the PC boots. As soon as the GRUB boot menu is displayed choose the Recovery option and see how it goes
<zorg24> ya MR-IT irc is text only
<MR-IT> oh thnks i donot now
<MR-IT> im using bugtraq what u think about it??
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: OK, well IOMMU should be enabled whatever! So that is progress. From the initrd you ought to be able to investigate the block devices /dev/block/ ? and check what tools are installed in the rootfs to do fsck and other things on all the partitions/LVs
<aaron__> c
<e-v-o> TJ- tried that already as suggested on some forum but the Recovery option takes me to a menu and when I try to login from there it doesn;t seem to accept my root password
<e-v-o> TJ- I assume the root password is the same as the sudo password?
<TJ-> e-v-o: "root" doesn't/shouldn't have a password! When you go to recovery the menu -as far as I remember it - should give you a set of options including Drop to a shell, which would let you run tools to find out what is wrong
<e-v-o> When I select "Drop to root shell prompt" form the Recovery Menu it says "Give root password for maintenance"
<TJ-> e-v-o: which version of Ubuntu is this?
<e-v-o> 12.10
<ubuntuissue> So init=/bin/dash just needs to go at they very bottom of the text there?
<ubuntuissue> Does it need to be indented ornis it fine on the very left
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Just on the end of the line, separated by a space
<TJ-> Make sure you're editing the line that begins "linux:" and not the line below it. The options wrap around and it can be unclear
<TJ-> e-v-o: I'm trying to reproduce that here in a virtual machine
<ubuntuissue> Is thwre a rwcommended image host for mobile phones
<TJ-> e-v-o: Wow! I see what you mean. there's something changed big-time there!
<e-v-o> TJ- thanks a million for trying though
<ubuntuissue> http://imgur.com/WjvDeI7
<ubuntuissue> Are what i am seeing
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Yay, thanks! The mount of the rootfs is failing, due to an invalid argument. I can see the UUID there
<rmobenchain> I'm wanting to install an internet filter on my computer.  Am runnning 13.04.  any suggestions
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: You notice before that, the fsck of sda1 is failing with "no valid superblock" ?
<ubuntuissue> Yeah...
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: If this is a bad situ, then that file-system in sda1 is hosed. If it is a good situation, that is only happening because of the incompatibility of that mobo and the kernel being booted (as is shown by those earlier error messages showing IO page faults)
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: So, we have to determine which it is
<kristoffer> hello!
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Are you at a dash shell prompt now? Did adding that to the kernel command-line work?
<ubuntuissue> Not that i can see. I am still only at initramfs with busybox and nothing else
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: That's where you want to be :)
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: We can check what tools are there for you to do more checks now.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: First, lets see what's installed. The executable tools will be in the "/sbin/", "/bin/" and possibly "/usr/sbin" "/usr/bin" directories. I think the latter two directories aren't usually in the initrd. You can do "ls /sbin" etc. to check what tools are installed.
<TJ-> e-v-o: I found an explanation on how you can get into the Recovery on that system. See this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword#The_Other_Way
<ubuntuissue> http://imgur.com/fLJtv6t TJ
<karen_> I think Lubuntu channel quit. So, I accidentally erased my time and date from my bottom panel yesterday when I was setting up Lubuntu. How do I get it back?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: excuse me for a mo... i have a Siberian Husky sitting on my lap!
<e-v-o> TJ- what the heck is happening that instead of becoming muse intuitive Ubuntu seems to be creating mor ehoops to jump through to get something as simple as recovery done!!!??
<e-v-o> Sorry feeling a bit frustrated.
<Left_Turn> hey is my login directory the one after home?
<TJ-> e-v-o: Something has gone wrong with the system preventing access to the roofs, so it can't do the usual recovery. That is what has caused the failure of a normal boot, too
<TJ-> Left_Turn: Each user gets a directory using their username, under /home/ so for example I my log-in directory ($HOME or ~ in shorthand) is /home/tj/
<genii> Left_Turn: It usually goes like: /home/your-username/your-files
<Left_Turn> oh
<e-v-o> TJ- following those instructions, I don't see how to save the changes… when I press enter it creates a new line return and I see no on screen instructions either on how to save the edits!
<Left_Turn> is there a special command to see hidden files.. i created a file in /home/me but i can't find it
<Left_Turn> i dont know if its hidden
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, ctrl-h
<Left_Turn> oh thanks
<TJ-> Left_Turn: Any file or directory name beginning with a dot "." is hidden by many tools. At the command-line you can see such files using "ls -a" (the -a switch says 'show all')
<Left_Turn> ah i see.. thanks TJ-
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, In the nautilus menu as well.
<curtism> Any time I try to do anything at all with CUPS, I get "request entity too large"
<curtism> Any ideas how I can fix this?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Thanks for that photo of the executables. Lets see if you can get anything useful about sda. First find out how many partitions it has by doing "cat /proc/partitions"  then, for each partition, do "/sbin/blkid /dev/sdaX" where you replace X with the partition number
<Left_Turn> heh im abit too noob to know what those are wilee-nilee :(
<e-v-o> TJ- anyway, pressed F10 to boot with the changes and it hangs after two lines at "Loading initial ramdisk..."
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: That should give you some info about each partition to help us find out if there is good metadata to be found
<ubuntuissue> TJ- that shows the uuid of the drive
<TJ-> e-v-o: It strikes me those instructions aren't very precise. When it says type "passwd username" it doesn't seem to say you should replace "username" with the username you usually log-in with! Without that key info, that command is mostly useless!
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Does it show more than one partition?
<ubuntuissue> Hold on whioe i upload pictures
<e-v-o> TJ- I didn't even manage to get that far yet
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I'm just trying to figure out what we're dealing with
<TJ-> e-v-o: OK! well, if/when you do... you're now warned :)
<ubuntuissue> TJ- http://imgur.com/TWi2NNj
<ubuntuissue> That is cat /proc partitikns
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: How many hard drives does that system have!?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue:  I count 8
<ubuntuissue> More then that, some are in raid.
<ubuntuissue> sda1 is /root while the rest either show up or dont. For instance the storage drives that are 1.5 tb are not showing up with blkid
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: OK, well I think its too serious to mess about with from initrd. You need to get yourself a bootable USB stick with a very recent kernel as well, it ought to be a 64-bit install too, to match what is on that system. Then, try/get the USB drive to boot correctly, then you can do recovery on the damaged stuff. It could be a big job.
<ubuntuissue> Is there an iso and stuff already including with that that i could throw in a usb stick?
<MrBIOS> hi folks, can anyone here tell me what the *proper* way of setting up (u)limits in Ubuntu is? It seems that ubuntu does not have support for /etc/security/limits.d
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: To give you some idea, I'm pretty experienced at recovery, and I've spent the last 7 days working on recovering data from a hardware-failed 500GB drive that had 25GB+ of sectors hardware-damaged.
<ubuntuissue> Thisbshitbhappened at the most inoppurtune time. I have classes that start tomorrow.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I'd suggest a live desktop image since you have a familiar working environment in that, and can use Terminal to run shell commands. You'll be needing network access and that'll make setting up the network automatic too
<ubuntuissue> Wjat is the lates 13.04 kernel on the live c
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Yup, same here. I've had recovery / clone systems hanging off the back of UPSs all week
<TJ-> ubuntuissue:  I think its' v3.8
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: That ought to be OK... you can find out, if it works you're good, if not, then you can add one of the newer mainline kernel images from the Ubuntu kernel team
<demifuror> hi guys. does anyone have a desktop kindle reader app? if so what do you use?
<curtism> Any ideas on how to fix CUPS telling me "request entity too large" every time I try to do anything such as adding a printer?
<ubuntuissue> Can you pm me a link on how to do that TJ-
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<waterlite> Does it matter that I'm on a old version of Xchat?
<waterlite> do I really been an update
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, ask in #xchat
<TJ-> curtism: That usually indicates you user isn't a member of the "lp" group, or that the owner/permissions on /var/spool/cups/ are wrong
<curtism> TJ-: I've made my user a member of lp, what should the permissions on /var/spool/cups be?
<TJ-> curtism: There's an old forums post talking about it; see if it helps, but remember it is 3-4 years old. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027342
<curtism> TJ-: Yeah I've already gone through the forum posts and none of the threads seem to end in a solution
<curtism> TJ-: Additionally, those old threads mention the `cupsys` user which doesn't seem to exist anymore
<TJ-> curtism: Have you read/explored the system logs; especially the CUPS logs?
<TJ-> curtism: /var/log/cups/
<ubuntuissue> I really hope tjat /home is not corrupr as there is stiff that i havent backed up from there recently.
<wilee-nilee> demifuror, A good resource in general rather than polling the channel. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=kindle
<ubuntuissue> Going to take 2p minutes for ubuntubiso tobdownload anyways
<curtism> TJ-: The cups logs are empty, and I can't enable debug logging afaict because `cupsctl LogLevel=Debug` also errors with "request entity too large"
<TJ-> curtism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986455/
<curtism> TJ-: And on /var/spool/cups itself?
<TJ-> curtism: This is a better one; I used "ls -al" http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986461/
<Left_Turn> is there a linux/unix manual.. like official documentation.. i really don't like man
<TJ-> curtism: I also notice, on 13.04, my user is a member of "lpadmin"
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: it's not quite as simple as that
<Left_Turn> oh
<curtism> TJ-: My user is in lpadmin as well
<TJ-> Left_Turn: There's man pages, info pages, HTML pages, and everything inbetween!
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: everything is made up of individual little projects, so it's not like there's one big Book Of Linux
<TJ-> curtism: Anything in either auth.log or syslog?
<Left_Turn> oh i see:(
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: and if you buy one, next week it will be pretty much completely obsolete
<Left_Turn> oh no:(
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Was /home on a mirrored drive?
<Left_Turn> this OS is like the jungle or wilderness... so easy to get lost:(
<curtism> TJ-: My permissions on /var/spool/cups match
<SparkyFlary> how much money did Linus make off of Linux besides awards?
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: it's just unfamiliar
<TJ-> Left_Turn: One of the 'arts' of a Linux user especially, is being able to deduce from nothing that the docs you are reading are 10 years out of date :)
<Left_Turn> heh yeah:)
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: you think Linux is hard, try to use Windows some time
<Left_Turn> heh windows?
<TJ-> curtism: Something must be logging a clue somewhere!
<Left_Turn> TJ-:)
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: I tried it for the first time a couple of months ago, still no idea how it's supposed to work
<AlexDonovan> Hello people of the server
<SparkyFlary> is there a list of perfectly compatible hardware that goes with linux?
<SparkyFlary> or ubuntu
<TJ-> curtism: Could you strace or gdb the process that throws the error? Might give you some clues
<e-v-o> TJ- found where the boot falls over at: "Stopping anac(h)cronistic cron"
<Left_Turn> oh i see... i come from windows... its all gui.. very easy honestly:)
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: no, it's not easy
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: how do you tell all the little squares apart?
<Left_Turn> heh
<TJ-> e-v-o: OK... be wary though, the actual fault might be nothing to do with the last message that was displayed.
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: how do you know where in all those little squares the thing you want to change is?
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: I still haven't figured out how to get wifi working on it
<Left_Turn> i see your point:)
<TJ-> Left_Turn: and how to you pipe the output of one application to the input of another so you can do useful things with the tools?
<Left_Turn> is that even possible in windows?
<TJ-> Left_Turn: Precisely my point :D
<Left_Turn> heh i see
<Cyrax> bekks: I saw on youtube that u can rotate ur desktop as a cube. Do i need to install something?
<e-v-o> TJ- would you be bale to help if I post a picture of the boot messages?
<TJ-> Left_Turn: Right now I'm in the GUI of xchat helping ubuntuissue. At the same time I have a terminal running "tail -n +1 -f ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Freenode-#ubuntu.log | grep ubuntissue" which lets me see just the conversation between me and him
<gordonjcp> TJ-: nice trick
<TJ-> e-v-o: I may, as may others, but without hands-on it is sometimes very difficult to give accurate hints. Sometimes it is down to intuition and experience.
<Left_Turn> wow thats an awful command to remember TJ-
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: it's not a single command
<Left_Turn> oh
<TJ-> Left_Turn: So is finding the Control Panel Applet for disk management!
<Left_Turn> :)
<ubuntuissue> Okay live cd is burned... Lets see what happens when i boot wirh it
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Good luck! I'm hoping :)
<curtism> TJ-: This is what happens in syslog when I try clicking "Add Printer" from the cups http admin page http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986485/
<TJ-> curtism: haha! It looks as if permissions on the /var/log/cups/ directory are stopping it working :D
<Mace268> curtism, have you logged out and back in since adding the proper groups?
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: one of the other neat things about doing stuff from a terminal is you can run with a thing called "screen" which lets you disconnect and reconnect from somewhere else
<TJ-> curtism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986488/
<Left_Turn> oh really?
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: so in my case I'm running my IRC client on a server somewhere in England
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: I can pick up my phone, open a terminal, and connect to it and see exactly the same thing on the screen as on my desktop
<Cyrax> gordonjcp: What do I need to b able to rotate my desktop on ubuntu? something I have to install?
<SparkyFlary> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/linus-torvalds-net-worth/
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: no idea
<TJ-> Left_Turn: And with screen, you can use Multiuser mode and have several operators sharing the same console from different remote locations. Great for teaching people how to use the terminal
<gordonjcp> Cyrax: some sort of hinge that your monitor mounts on?
<Left_Turn> wow that's awesome gordonjcp
<Cyrax> I think its called Compiz
 * TJ- giggles @ gordonjcp 
<Left_Turn> i see... im going to look into screen:)
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: okay, you can't see this because you're not that near me, but I picked up my cup of tea and I'm now sitting on one of the laptops in the back of my van
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: notice how I didn't disconnect and reconnect? ;-)
<ubuntuissue> Should i try any arguments on thevboot cd ir just let it do its thibg.
<TJ-> Cyrax: It depends upon the video drivers - some support rotation, other's don't or need to be done manually
<Left_Turn> yep:)
<Left_Turn> awesome:)
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Let it do everything default to start with. Only change things if it goes wrong
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: it makes it ridiculously easy to procrastinate at work ;-)
<Cyrax> So how do i find out what video drivers i need for that roation?
<curtism> TJ-: I changed the permissions on the logs but I still get the exact same thing in syslog
<TJ-> haha that reminds me of the Procrastinators in Prattchet's Thief of Time
<Left_Turn> i see:) im happy i chose to install ubuntu now:)
<TJ-> curtism: Really? that sounds as if CUPS is not running as root, doesn't it?
<ubuntuissue> Tj- how ling are you going to be on for tonight at least?
<TJ-> curtism: "ps -efly | grep cups"
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Well it's 22:02 now... I was aiming for an early night as it was 06:00 this morning when I finished yesterday, if that makes sense!
<ubuntuissue> Just want to get a rough idea of how lomg you can help me with this.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: maybe an hour or so
<ubuntuissue> Yeah
<curtism> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986506/
<ubuntuissue> It booted to gui which is a good sign... Hold on
<TJ-> curtism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986507/
<Riptide> hello
<Riptide> can somebody help me?
<curtism> TJ-: Looks right then :\
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Yay!
<bekks> Riptide: Wedont know - state your problem please.
<TJ-> curtism: OK, so, can you stop the CUPS service and the start it (not just restart) ?
<ubuntuissue> And usb and what not are workjng with the live cd. So it seems like ilif i can just upgrade the kernel and verify the fs i shoukd be good
<Riptide> ok
<Cyrax> Can u help find out how i can make the desktop rotate? it seesm rotation dont work for me
<ubuntuissue> A couple of the drives arenot appearing thougho
<curtism> TJ-: Just did that, hasn't changed anything
<Riptide> Whenever I try to run a VirtualMachine on VirtuakBox, I get this error: Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 8.The virtual machine 'Windows 8' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: It sounds that way, but always have in back of mind there may be some corruption to data on those disks. Step very carefully until you're sure, try not to over-write anything - I always prefer to clone disks for safety
<TJ-> curtism: I'd try manually starting the cups daemon under strace or gdb then
<Riptide> I also get this error: Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 8.The virtual machine 'Windows 8' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
<Riptide> wait
<Riptide> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<bekks> Riptide: Then install the kernel driver.
<bekks> Riptide: The error message even tells you how to do it.
<Riptide> I have tried, but it still does not work
<ubuntuissue> I dont have a spare drive to clone tto... Atleast not 1.5 tb jn spaceM
<bekks> Riptide: Which Ubuntu version do you have, which vbox version do you have, and did you install the official vbox packages from the official vbox site?
<TJ-> curtism: I'm thinking (as root) "cupsd -f" and "cupsd -t" to begin with
<Riptide> I have Ubuntu 13.04, and I think the latest VirtualBox, and No I haven't. Do you have to?
<ubuntuissue> Tj, what be the best way to go about doing this? Npt quite sure.
<e-v-o> This is where my boot screen hangs, can anyone help? http://bit.ly/125D8Ba
<Cyrax> Anyone that can direct me how i can make the desktop rotation on ubuntu to work?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Initially you only need to clone the operating system, which I hope doesn't have much more than 20GB file-system
<bekks> Riptide: Which version of vbox do you have?
<ubuntuissue> The Os is on a raid 1. Which didnt seem to help.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: how big is the OS install - I presume it is what was reported as sda1 - ?
<curtism> TJ-: open("/var/spool/cups/00000001", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0640) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<ubuntuissue> It was reported as sdaq
<ubuntuissue> Sda1
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: It won't help if the cpu/RAM/south-bridge go bad and send bad data to the disks.
<Riptide> bekks: 4.2.16 and I don't know if I have the packages installed
<ubuntuissue> The drives themselves are 80gb, actual filesize is less than 3p
<TJ-> curtism: You're getting closer!
<bekks> Riptide: Then how did you install vbox?
<curtism> TJ-: It then goes on to try to open /var/log/cups/error_log and also gets EACCESS
<TJ-> curtism: Are the permissions on /  /var/ and /var/log/ allowing access to /var/log/cups/  ?
<drmeister> Does anyone use clang on Ubuntu?  "apt-get" get's a pretty old version (3.0) is there a way to get something more recent with "apt-get"?
<wilee-nilee> !find clang
<Riptide> bekks: I went on virtualbox.org and downloaded the .deb file from there. The .deb file brings me to the Ubuntu Software Center so I can install VirtuakBox. I recently updated VIrtualBox to 4.2.16 thinking it will solve the error.
<ubottu> Found: clang, clang-3.2, clang-3.2-doc, libclang-common-dev, libclang-dev
<curtism> TJ-: Uh, /var is a symlink, but otherwise all the permissions are root:root 755
<wilee-nilee> drmeister, 3.2 in raring
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Yesterday I cloned a 30GB file-system over the network to a second machine. On the destination I created an LVM LV of the correct size and ran "nc -l 1234 | sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/mapper/VG-LV" and then on the source I did "dd bs=4m if=/dev/mapper/VG-LV | nc 10.254.251.50 1234" ... that allowed me to clone easily to a different machine. You could easily write the clone image to a file rather than an LV
<TJ-> curtism: Something is weird. The file system hasn't become read-only has it?
<ubuntuissue> Uh....
<drmeister> How do you list what packages are available to apt-get?  I'm new to apt-get
<curtism> TJ-: /var is a symlink to /home/var (I wanted to get /var off my / partition)
<drmeister> wilee-nilee: What is raring?
<Riptide> ?
<ubuntuissue> TJ- you just lost me. :(
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | drmeister
<ubottu> drmeister: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ubuntuissue> I understand lvm
<curtism> TJ-: /home and /home/var are both root:root 755
<TJ-> curtism: I think the symlink might the be issue.
<Riptide> ....
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I was afraid I might, but that's the level at which you sometimes have to think when you're doing data recovery. Always cover your ass, never work on a single un-cloned copy of the data.
<Riptide> lol?
<ubuntuissue> Problem 1 not vwry familoar with dd or nc
<curtism> TJ-: Do you know why it would be an issue?
<Riptide> bekks: you still there?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I'm thinking as the LiveCD works the first thing you should try is fsck-ing and then mounting the suspect OS root partition into a chroot and then entering it and seeing what things look like.
<TJ-> curtism: I don't but I'm clutching at straws based on the facts to hand :)
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: If you can fix the OS (forget about the /home/ for now) that allows you to boot the system normally, and then work natively on making sure /home/  and everthing else gets back to normal.
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, "Always cover your ass, never work on a single un-cloned copy of the data." an obvious problem with that user from the get go.
<ubuntuissue> Would fsck'ing fix the superblock ssue?
<curtism> TJ-: Isn't there a way I can mount /home/var to /var?
<bekks> Riptide: I'm still here.
<ubuntuissue> Wilee nilee i am still here
<Riptide> ok
<curtism> TJ-: Maybe that would cause less problems
<ubuntuissue> :/
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: He's got RAID10, that is often sufficient. The main issue now is recovering or replacing the OS installation though.
<bekks> Riptide: Whats the entire output of "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" ? Please pastebin it.
<ubuntuissue> Raid 1 not raid 10 fyi
<TJ-> curtism: "mount --rbind /home/var /var"
<curtism> TJ-: Thanks
<ubuntuissue> On sime of the other drives that are nissing thoufh i font have raid
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: about the same thing - 2 disks containing identical images. the "0" is just striping.
<bcessa> hi there, super newbie question, I'm trying to test a saucy package in 12.04, can someone point to some info on how to do it? thnx
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Ah, I put them in ignore a long time ago, the secondary login with another nick was enough for me.
<Riptide> bekks:  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                       [ OK ]  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS                  Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.4.0 cannot be found.Please install the linux-headers-3.4.0 package,or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located * Failed
<bekks> Riptide: USe a pastebin please.
<FourFone>  Hello I think I made a dumb
<Riptide> bekks: srry
<bekks> Riptide: And please provide the output of "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin too.
<syntac> hi, i have an ~/.Xresources file but when i start xmonad, that file isn't getting 'sourced'. i have to open up a terminal, xrdb ~/.Xresources, then everyting will work. any ideas why?
<curtism> TJ-: Wow that actually worked
<TJ-> curtism: Yay! something fixed at last :D
<FourFone> What dues the process "compiz" do?
<TJ-> curtism: So it was the symlink
<ubuntuissue> Alright qell attenpting fsck -AN /dev/sda1 just reports back with fsck-from-util-linux2.20.q
<curtism> TJ-: Now how do I do a --rbind mount in fstab?
<iceroot_> !compiz | FourFone
<ubottu> FourFone: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Riptide> bekks: " * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                       [ OK ]  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS                  Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.4.0 cannot be found.Please install the linux-headers-3.4.0 package,or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located * Faile
<e-v-o> Can anyone help with this boot hanging please? http://bit.ly/125D8Ba
<bekks> Riptide: USe a pastebin. I wont tell you it again.
<TJ-> curtism: same as any other mount options.
<wilee-nilee> FourFone, its a windows manager lets state the actual issue eh.
<bekks> !pastebin | Riptide
<ubottu> Riptide: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FourFone> Because I stopped the process
<Riptide> ok
<FourFone> you computer stopped responding
<FourFone> :(
<TJ-> curtism: On one of mine it's "/home/all/Library /srv/Library none defaults,rbind,noauto 0 0"
<Riptide> Sorry, Imma noob. So i just do !pastebin  (Output)?
<wilee-nilee> FourFone, logut or reboot you need iot for unity basically
<drmeister> I'm new to Ubuntu (long time ago I used Slackware/Fedora/Redhat for a decade)  - I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday and now I realize I need 13.04  - do I need to start from scratch or can I upgrade?
<bekks> Riptide: No, you have to copy the output to the pastebin site mentioned by ubottu.
<Riptide> k
<ubuntuissue> Tj- http://imgur.com/XNGQRO0
<wilee-nilee> drmeister, You can upgrade through 12.10, I would fresh install myself.
<TJ-> drmeister: It's be faster to reinstall the latest version, rather than upgrade through 12.10 and then 13.04
<FourFone> I have lots of stuff in ram is there no way to fix out from this session?
<Riptide> ok. I went to paste.ubuntu.com and pasted the code in
<wilee-nilee> FourFone, What the heck is in your ram?
<Riptide> now do i just give you the link?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Use "fsck -n /dev/sda1" that'll do the checks but not write any fixes
<bekks> Riptide: Yes please.
<FourFone> Lots of stuff which would be asking to have to make and find again
<Riptide> wait
<Jordan_U> FourFone: Get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+F1, log in as your user and run "DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --replace", then press ctrl+al+F7 (or possibly F8/9) to get back to X. And in the future don't go around killing processes you don't understand.
<FourFone> Possible but a waste is rather avoid
<FourFone> Thanks
<Riptide> bekks, can you give me the code that started with Isb again? Trying to copy it, but its impossible with people talking
<Jordan_U> FourFone: You're welcome.
<bekks> Riptide: "lsb_release -a" - the first letter is a small L
<curtism> TJ-: Looks like everything's working now, thanks for all the help
<TJ-> curtism: Glad its fixed, that was a challenging one!
<Riptide> k
<Riptide> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986588/
<bekks> Riptide: You have to install the kernel-headers: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Nexen> read! lol
<FourFone> Wooten Jordan_U you are a wizard :"D
<TJ-> Everyone's a wizzard here... when it works!
<ubuntuissue> tj - sorry for all the links. But harf to do on phone
<ubuntuissue> http://imgur.com/NweJfop
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Don't apologise, it's great to see what you're seeing. I might see hints you'd not think to pass on
<Riptide> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986607/
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Ouch! that's one messed up file-system!
<Sirisian|Work> Anyone here ever use upstart in ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/hGrZ3udS I'm writing a very simple one that keeps an application alive that's interactive. It's for a kiosk. Doesn't open the program. It says it's running when I run start interactiveplayer but just fails to open the program. Does exec need a flag for interactive apps to open them?
<ubuntuissue> Yeah. The others that are nit showinf up are just showing illehal inode number while checkint ext3/4 journal for (d4ive nam3)
<bekks> Riptide: Please pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-cache policy linux-image" please.
<Riptide> bekks: this is going to be long.......
<bekks> Riptide: Why?
<bekks> Riptide: update just pulls the list of new packages.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: ubuntuissue: The filesystem may be fine, you shouldn't run fsck on an active ext filesystem.
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: You could try letting fsck fix that, but my sense is, there will be data corruption causing all sorts of unexpected failures. I would recommend re-installing the OS fresh into that partition, and then recreating the configuration it had previously. You might do an fsk recovery just so you can access the configuration files under /etc/ and maybe anything you had elsewhere including maybe the list of installed packages in /var/cache/apt/ and /var/cache/
<TJ-> dpkg/ - I do that myself to be able to quickly rebuild a system
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Jordan_U It looks as if the live CD managed to auto-mount it
<mrbkap> Hello. While doing my first software update on 13.04 I got Processing triggers for gconf2 ... GConf-WAQRNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: As Jordan_U said, you need to "umount /dev/sda1" before proceeding to do a full fsck.
<Riptide> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986620/
<ubuntuissue> A ubuntu server reinstall might take longer rhen the 6 hours i have.... Which would suck if i cant grt it done tonifht. O dont have time to dk it tomorrow.
<mrbkap> And now it appears to be stuck... Does anybody have any ideas to unstick things?
<ubuntuissue> How can i clonw it to another drive and compress it?
<bekks> Riptide: You should update your kernel.
<Riptide> bekks: how?
<bekks> Riptide: sudo apt-get install linux-image linux-headers
<SrPx> Wait, I can actually install ubuntu on my galaxy note?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: Well, you can't run it as it is. If /home/ and everything else is outside of sda1 I'd say archive /etc/ and the package-list as best you can, and then blow it away with a reinstall.
<Riptide> errrrrr
<SrPx> also the ubuntu edge winn not reach its goal by the way? :(
<ubuntuissue> Home is outdide, excwpt it is on the same situation. Inode issues
<Riptide> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986638/   Line 32 is just a note
<Riptide> Just saying
<e-v-o> I used to love Ubuntu but with updates breaking my system everytime I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble
<ubuntuissue> Error: fsck.ext2 illegal inode number while checkjng ext3 journal for home
<wilee-nilee> SrPx, YOu want the #ubuntu-touch channel
<commodore256> Hell, I have an odd issue. My computer said my hard drive is full, but it's not. There's no way I used 150 Gigabytes in 12 hours
<commodore256> Hello*
<Riptide> lol
<bekks> Riptide: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-27 linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic
<histo> commodore256: df -h
<commodore256> bug in the kernel?
<gordonjcp> commodore256: bug in the user
<commodore256> sda1       139G  132G  339M 100%
<SrPx> wilee-nilee: thanks
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: That's not good. Make sure neither are mounted, sometimes being mounted will cause a test-run of fsck to report spurious errors.
<commodore256> There's no way I installed that much
<histo> commodore256: what partition is that / ?
<Riptide> bekks: it is installing
<commodore256> I un-installed kdenlive and Lalf-Life 1 to make space
<ubuntuissue> I checkrd mount and df - h
<commodore256> SDA
<bekks> Riptide: After finishing, you have to reboot.
<ubuntuissue> Neither are mounted
<commodore256> all one partition
<Riptide> bekks: ok
<TJ-> commodore256: "sudo du -d 2 / | sort -n " will list 2 levels of directories and tell you how much each is using, from least to most
<gordonjcp> commodore256: du -h --max-depth=1 /
<MonkeyDu1t> commodore256  or paste this line in a terminal window         find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: It's not looking good unfortunately. Seems as if corruption was written to random locations of the drives
<Riptide> bekks: after i reboot, then what?
<commodore256> http://pastie.org/8237305
<bekks> Riptide: Then run "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" again, and pastebin the entire putput again.
<Riptide> bekks: will you still be on in 30 minutes?
<TJ-> commodore256: You missed the root "/" path on those commands you only listed $HOME
<ubuntuissue> I have a drive that i am willing to risk being corrupted but if it states: superbl9ck has invalid journal, clear: should i go ahead and try it
<bekks> Riptide: You dont need 30 minutes for a reboot :)
<Riptide> bekks: i have to go somewhere real quick
<bekks> Riptide: no problem, I'll be around
<commodore256> I looked at it in the disc usage analyzer
<Riptide> ok
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: what file-system has the invalid journal? /home/ ?
<Riptide> bye
<commodore256> It said home had the most used data
<TJ-> commodore256: Yes, so you have some VERY large files in $HOME then
<commodore256>  So, what magical command do you want me to paste?
<MonkeyDu1t> commodore256  try this line in a terminal window         find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null       and put it in a pastebin
<e-v-o> does anyone know where I can get paid Ubuntu support?
<TJ-> e-v-o: Canonical, and others
<bekks> e-v-o: Directly from Canonical.
<ubuntuissue>  3different drivws. Homr is one of them
<ubuntuissue> Te other two are storage drives
<e-v-o> isn;t that a yearly subscription though?
<ubuntuissue> Then thr 4th one i am willing to risk to test is a smaller storsge for non important files
<commodore256> Here it is http://pastie.org/8237328
<commodore256> Yes, I named my computer after an elder scrolls god
<cifvts> aptitude -f install want to install lot of pkg I don't want to install and I have no idea why thay are getting install
<cifvts> how can I get rid of them?
<histo> commodore256: the issue is your .xsession-errors.old file is filing your disk
<hdon> hi all :) using 12.04 here. getting "Install these packages without verification?" when trying to install packages gimp-normalmap and libgtkglext1
<hdon> apt-key update doesn't fix. what should i do?
<commodore256> histo? what?
<commodore256> How?
<MonkeyDu1t> commodore256  delete that xsessions-error file
<histo> commodore256: rm /home/user/.xsession-errors.old
<commodore256> ok
<commodore256> but why is it so big?
<histo> commodore256: that will free up 129G make sure you don't have a new .xsession-errors
<jhonnyboii> webcam in firefox with ubuntu?
<commodore256> Why does that text file take up so much space?
<e-v-o> canonicals support seems to be directed at businesses.
<jhonnyboii> can someone help me with this?
<histo> commodore256: it's full of errors would be my guess. You'd have to view the file and see
<commodore256> ok, thanks :)
<jhonnyboii> i am willing to paypal you 15 USD if you can solve this
<histo> commodore256: something like tail /home/user/.xsession-errors.old
<histo> jhonnyboii: What application are you trying to use the webcam with in firefox?
<jhonnyboii> i am tryin to use it with flash
<histo> jhonnyboii: which site?
<histo> jhonnyboii: and do you have flashplugin installed?
<jhonnyboii> http://www.deiligst.no/chat.html
<ixio2> is there something I can set a user's shell too that will allow scp but not SSH login ?
<jhonnyboii> http://www.123flashchat.com/
<histo> ixio2: /bin/false should work have you tried?
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: If you can fsck sda1 enough to get the files from /etc/ etc. I'd do that, then reinstall fresh as I said earlier. Get that booting correctly, then work on your other disks. There's no harm in wiping sda1 and very little to be gained in cloning it since you don't have anything vital like /home/ in it. But, make sure that is the case - don't blow it away unless you're sure there's nothing there you need desperately.
<ixio2> histo: that locks out SCP
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: At this point I can't make decisions for you; it's your call. Being pressed for time getting a fresh install up and running is the best course, in my opinion
<Sirisian|Work> Odd question. Does upstart work with interactive applications?
<histo> ixio2: give me a sec trying to figure it out
<jhonnyboii> ixio2: /bin/false
<jhonnyboii> do i enter this in terminal?
<ixio2> wut?
<histo> jhonnyboii: that was not meant for you
<Sirisian|Work> I can't find any examples of someone keeping an interactive application alive using upstart.
<jhonnyboii> oh sorry
<ixio2> jhonnyboii: /bin/false will break SCP
<jhonnyboii> open it in terminal?
<histo> ixio2: http://www.snailbook.com/faq/restricted-scp.auto.html
<jhonnyboii> just that code?
<ixio2> ty histo
<TJ-> ixio2: Yes; you need to add entries to  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for the user. See "man sshd" and its Authorized Keys section
<ixio2> wtf why did I leave the channel
<TJ-> ixio2: Yes; you need to add entries to  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for the user. See "man sshd" and its Authorized Keys section
<jhonnyboii> histo: is that the only entry i need?
<histo> jhonnyboii: what entry where?
<jhonnyboii> i cant seem to get anything else respond than password
<jhonnyboii> sudo /bin/false
<jhonnyboii> will break scp is what u said
<ubuntuissue> Tj- what is the best way to clone all the drives jb case? What would be the exact command to clone the drive knto anotjwr drive and then comptess it, verifyjng each step. Sjnce the one drive u am testing with right now.... It is literally going through a list of numbers .(i assume inode pointers) but i àm not sure what it is doing wih them
<histo> johntash: NO that command is not for you. I was telling ixio2
<jhonnyboii> oh, any chance you can help me get my web cam to work with firefox?
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know how to change the image on the xscreensaver lock screen
<jhonnyboii> did you see the page where i showed you the chat
<Psil0Cybin> where you input your password
<Psil0Cybin> from the default computer and red wavy hair
<Psil0Cybin> to something like a biohazard sign
<ubuntuissue> It looks like doing the fsck completwlremoved all files, so i dont have much of a choice on what to do
<ubuntuissue> i would ratjer back it up and clone the drives at thus point
<ubuntuissue> Everything was stuck into lost and found.. And even then the file sizes dont appear to marcj up which leads me to believe that theybare corrupt anyways
<histo> jhonnyboii: Those sites don't even load for me
<bprompt> Psil0Cybin:    try running "xscreensaver-demo"
<ixio2> -rw-rw-r-- 1 cwood    cwood     3 Aug 14 22:04 view.html  <--- howcome this user an create this file in SCP but cant delete it?
<jhonnyboii> www.deiligst.no/chat
<Psil0Cybin> what does that do bprompt
<bprompt> Psil0Cybin:    a gui config screen for it
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: I'd not want to compress a clone; I'd do it bit for bit. But if you do, then you can pipe the output of 'dd' through gzip. If the drives are connected to the same host then it'd be fast (at least 40MB/second). On the same host I'd do "sudo dd bs=200M if=/dev/$BAD_PARTITION | gzip -c | dd bs=200M of=/path/to/compressed/file.gz"
<histo> ixio2: how are you going to delete a file with scp?
<jhonnyboii> 123flashchat v9.8
<ixio2> histo: right click delete
<jhonnyboii> histo>123flashchat v9.8
<TJ-> ixio2: "scp" means "Secure Copy" not "Secure ReMove"
<histo> jhonnyboii: I'm well aware their silly flash app doesn't event load on my browser.
<jhonnyboii> do you know the code to install flash plugin on ubuntu?
<ixio2> TJ-: why would right click delete be an option then :s
<histo> ixio2: if the user doesn't have a shell they can't run the rm command
<ixio2> they are still set to bash
<TJ-> ixio2: Anything with a right-click by defintion is *not* SCP. It might be using scp and ssh underneath though.
<histo> ixio2: because it's probably sending ssh user@supersecretserver rm /some/pr0n/file
<histo> ixio2: is the user trying to delete the file cwood ?
<ixio2> view.html
<ixio2> when you ls -l what does the attribute "s" mean ?
<histo> ixio2: where? that's not in your output you pasted
<tmmunq> suid
<GunArm> ixio2: "print the allocated size of each file, in blocks"
<ubuntuissue> So if files are in lost+found is that a good aign? The drive is reporting some file ßyste
<mattinahat> i'm trying to set up my network on a virtual machine with VMware, but when i run lspci -vvnn | grep Network there are no results. anyone have any idea?
<GunArm> ixio2: i figured it out by typing "man ls"
<mattinahat> I can't find my network controller
<ixio2> GunArm: that didnt answer my question
<ixio2> what you descripted was an argument to the syntax
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: All chains of blocks that fsck cannot link back to directory entries are put in lost_found ... their names have been lost, but the contents might still be recognisable
<Ben64> ixio2: what are you actually asking
<histo> ixio2: list = ls
<mattinahat> I can find USB controllers but lspci doesn't show a network controller. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntuissue> Movingbtonsystem
<GunArm> ixio2: really?  it prints the size of the file... in blocks...  i tried to rephrase it, but can't
<GunArm> as in, how many blocks does it take to store this file
<ixio2> -rwxrws--- 1 www-data web-m    27 Aug 14 22:00 robots.txt  <-- what I mean is the attribute there as "s" what does it mean ?
<ubuntuissues> Alright
<histo> mattinahat: lsusb
<GunArm> ohh
<ubuntuissues> TJ- new nick, I can't deal with using my phone. Its getting very slow and very hot.
<ubuntuissues> Anyways...
<histo> mattinahat: sorry ignore that missread your question
<TJ-> ixio2: GunArm see "man 1 chmod" and search for "SETUID AND SETGID BITS"
<histo> mattinahat: lspci | grep Ethernet
<GunArm> sorry I dont know that.  i've never seen anything but rwx and d in that line
<TJ-> ubuntuissue: OK
<histo> ixio2: that is not typical output
<ubuntuissues> After performing the fsck, all files on the drive are no longer there, and then I have over 3/4ths of the files in the lost+found folder
<mattinahat> histo: Ok, that listed something. Why didn't it come up with Network?
<ubuntuissues> The names are still intact in the lost+found folders, after I naviagate deep enough.
<ubuntuissues> navigate*
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: That tells us that the root directory or close was badly damaged. Did /etc/ survive?
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: You might need to do "find /lost+found -type d -name etc"
<histo> mattinahat: because Network is for wireless devices
<ubuntuissues> I didn't do it on /dev/sda or /dev/sdd (root & home) till i would know what would happen to the drives first. I tested it on a secondary storage drive that didn't host any important files first.
<ubuntuissues> I wanted to see how bad it was.
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: Ahhh, OK
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: It's not looking good I'm afraid.
<mattinahat> histo: yeah, I'm trying to find the chipset of my wireless card. So Ethernet won't give me what I'm looking for? I think.
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: be careful how you think of the device names. sda is the bare drive, sda1 is the first partition, which contains the root file-system. Same with sdd and sdd1. sdd1 is a partition containing a file-system.
<ubuntuissues> I am honestly still very confused as to how you clone a drive with dd, but at this point, dd'ing root or home would be great so I can have a backup.
<mattinahat> histo: I started to try and follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ubuntuissues> I know. Always do the partitions, not the physical drives.
<histo> mattinahat: Is ubuntu installed as a VM guest?
<mattinahat> histo: I don't know. I just opened the VM
<histo> mattinahat: opened what vm?  What OS are you running?
<holstein> ubuntuissues: ideally, you would have backups *before* having hard drive issues.. since *all* hard drives fail.. i might use something like photorec or a data recovery tool to see if i could get the data off before who knows what
<ubuntuissues> There is no real good way around to prevent this typd of data loss besides backups, is there.
<TJ-> mattinahat: I usually do "lspci -nn | egrep -i '(ether|net|wire|wifi|802)'
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know how to change the xscreensaver logo picture when you lock your computer?
<ubuntuissues> Photorec doesn't appear to be a part of the sources I have on the live cd.
<mattinahat> TJ-: That still gave me just the ethernet controller
<mattinahat> histo: i'm running windows 7
<ubuntuissues> Guess I will have to download it.
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: dont cross post.. and if you are not allowed, you are not allowed.. you can for the project, or use a different screensaver/locker that fits your needs
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: Nope. I have redundant backups here and a long ethernet line to a 1TB mirror array buried in the garden! Just so if fire or a plane hits the vital stuff is safe. The backups via rsync run every hour.
<mattinahat> and in vmware I opened up my ubuntu distro
<TJ-> mattinahat: Is it a USB device maybe?
<histo> mattinahat: Why do you expect to see a wifi card in a vmware machine?
<mattinahat> histo: uh...
<mattinahat> I dunno ha
<mattinahat> Shouldn't it mirror my actual hardware?
<histo> mattinahat: No
<TJ-> mattinahat: No. It's a *virtual* machine, not a real one!
<histo> mattinahat: it uses virtual hardware
<mattinahat> right, but the virtual hardware is an interface to my actual hardware
<holstein> mattinahat: not really.. that depends
<mattinahat> so i should be able to interact with the wireless card somehow?
<holstein> mattinahat: if you have wifi, that will foward "network".. if you have it configured that way.. not wireless
<holstein> forward*
<holstein> and, forwarding is not the proper term either.. its virtualized
<mattinahat> ok. well running iwconfig gives me "lo no wireless extensions" and "eth0 no wireless extensions" but I'm on wifi
<holstein> mattinahat: if you are asking "why dont i see my wireless card?", its because the guest is seeing a "fake", virualized network device..
<jhonnyboii> hi
<TJ-> mattinahat: Mostly, virtual machines create fake representations of a limited number of hardware devices and thats what the virtual machine sees. Some hypervisors allow PCI pass-through so that the VM can use the real hardware (but then the host can't use it)
<mattinahat> holstein: ok.
<jhonnyboii> can someone help me with the command to install adobe flash?
<jhonnyboii> ubuntu
<holstein> !flash | jhonnyboii
<ubottu> jhonnyboii: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jhonnyboii> i cant seem to find out how to do this
<ubuntuissues> Ugh.. what is the shortcut key to open a new server window in xchat?
<ixio2> so the problem Im having now (I removed the "s" attribute) is that a user, although a member of the group called web-solo cannot view/browse the directory called solo: drwxrwx--- 3 www-data web-solo 4096 Aug 13 21:02 solo
<mattinahat> so then how do I see my wireless card?
<holstein> mattinahat: you dont do what you are doing virtualized..
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: Ctrl+S
<reisio> ubuntuissues: /help newserver
<histo> mattinahat: it doesn't work that way
<bprompt> jhonnyboii:     sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mattinahat> ok.
<histo> mattinahat: You'd have to boot ubuntu to use your physical hardware
<mattinahat> ok, well it makes sense.
<ubuntuissues> Hm... does testdisk have a ubuntu package?
<mattinahat> histo, holstein, TJ-: thanks for your help!
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: Yes "testdisk"
<holstein> mattinahat: you can configure it where you get a real local IP from the router you are on.. and be on the actual network..
<ubuntuissues> Hm, it isn't appearing when I run "apt-get install testdisk"
<reisio> ubuntuissues: what version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuissues> 13.04 Live CD
<histo> mattinahat: why do you want to use your wifi in a vm of ubuntu?
<ubuntuissues> I did apt-get update before attempting
<reisio> sudo apt-get install testdisk?
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: You need to enable the Universe repository
<histo> !testdisk | ubuntuissues
<histo> !info testdisk | ubuntuissues
<ubottu> ubuntuissues: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<mattinahat> histo: I was trying to see if I could get my card into monitor mode
<jhonnyboii> where is the application folder in file system?
<holstein> mattinahat: no
<holstein> jhonnyboii: what application?
<jhonnyboii> where i place the folders that i extract from archive manager?
<jhonnyboii> where do i place these?
<holstein> jhonnyboii: you shouldnt have to do that..
<holstein> jhonnyboii: what are you trying to do?
<jhonnyboii> tryin to install flash from that package
<jhonnyboii> i downloaded it from adobe
<histo> mattinahat: boot the ubuntu DVD and see
<mattinahat> histo: yeah, that's what I'm gonna have to do. Thanks.
<holstein> jhonnyboii: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<histo> mattinahat: you can run it live rather than install it
<jhonnyboii> it said that it was not locked
<jhonnyboii> and it is not in use already
<holstein> jhonnyboii: then, report the error, friend.. the reason you likely cant get a lock is because you have several package managers open
<mattinahat> histo: right, but I have to redownload anyways. I only downloaded the vmware file and not the iso.
<holstein> jhonnyboii: close the software center, or synaptic.. or whatever else you have open.. open a terminal and copy paste this.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<histo> jhonnyboii: why don't you install flash from the repos?
<histo> !flash | jhonnyboii
<ubottu> jhonnyboii: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> jhonnyboii: if you want to download one from adobe and use it, adobe provides you support
<user-pol> Hello
<Riptide> Hello
<Riptide> are you here bekks?
<bekks> Riptide: Yeah
<elpelado> Hi everyone!
<bprompt> jhonnyboii:    sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin   <--
<Brewski> Hi #ubuntu, I've got an odd question I'm hoping somebody has a solution for: Dual monitor system, second monitor is a touchscreen that is not used most of the time. I want to display images on the touchscreen when X isn't using it. What's the best route to go about that?
<Brewski> I've thought about framebuffer, a full-screen web browser, and VNC
<ubuntuissues> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in raring
<Riptide> bekks: what was the code i needed to check after i reboot the computer?
<Brewski> I think the VNC/web browser route would require concurrent X sessions
<bekks> Riptide: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" and pastebin it again.
<unrar> arent there any other archive manager other than the default archive manager in ubuntu?
<Riptide> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986809/\
<Riptide> oops
<Riptide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986809/
<holstein> unrar: yes
<bekks> Riptide: You did not install the kernel requested or you didnt boot into it.
<holstein> ubuntuissues: photorec is part of testdisk..
<unrar> holstein: please can u recommend me any...
<Riptide> bekks boot into it?
<ubuntuissues> Yeah, I just realized that.
<bekks> Riptide: Yeah, reboot into the newly installed kernel.
<holstein> unrar: what are you looking for? i recommend the default one..
<Riptide> bekks: do i just need to restart the laptop?
<ubuntuissues> I am just not sure what to do at this point. I know it is my decision. But, I would love to be able to clone a drive into an image or something other then another drive, as I don't really have another drive to spare.
<unrar> holstein: you know like windows has winrar... i want something like that...
<bekks> Riptide: You said you already did.
<Riptide> bekks: yes
<holstein> ubuntuissues: clonezilla is an easy way to clone a drive.. or just copy the data with a filemanager, if thats what you want
<Riptide> bekks: do i have to do it again?
<bekks> Riptide: So pastebin: dpkg -l | egrep "linux-image|linux-headers"
<unrar> holstein: there's this rar file that doesnt open... i want to try it in some other application but i cannot find any other...
<ubuntuissues> holstein, the drive is possibly corrupt. So it would have to image an entire disk.
<ubuntuissues> Will try using clonezilla.
<holstein> ubuntuissues: the corruption is why i suggested testdisk..
<Riptide> do i need to add the |?
<wmv_problems> Some wmv videos are playing with weird artifacts in VLC player and in Totem. The video is all scrambled up, but it played just fine in Windows. What could I do to fix this?
<bekks> Riptide: Yes, I provided the entire command.
<wmv_problems> I've also tried it with SMplyer and it has the same problem. :\
<holstein> unrar: you have tried the command line?
<zeta-> I've a problem with Synaptic -- is there an on-line db where I can check dependencies?
<unrar> holstein: yes i did...
<holstein> unrar: and? try sharing the error you are getting
<bprompt> zeta-:     are  you checking for broken packages?
<zeta-> mysql wants to install a pkg, but synaptic can't find it
<Riptide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986816/
<unrar> unrar e jstllglglgthflprdx.br.rar   UNRAR 4.00 beta 3 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal  jstllglglgthflprdx.br.rar is not RAR archive No files to extract
<bekks> Riptide: You have to reboot and select the newly installed kernel for booting into it.
<holstein> unrar: looks like a bad file could be the issue.. i would try getting or making a .rar, and see that you are able to use it.. then, ask the content creator to do the .rar again
<zeta-> marks as Broken! when I select it
<Riptide> bekks: how do i select it?
<waterlite> hi all
<Riptide> hi
<bekks> Riptide: You have to select it in the grub menu.
<bprompt> zeta-:   that means some version issues with the package or it isn't in the repositories in sources.list,   check with "sudo apt-get check"   see what it says
<bekks> !grub2 | Riptide
<ubottu> Riptide: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<unrar> holstein: so there isnt a way to extract the broken file, like in winrar... ???
<Riptide> bekks: ....
<bekks> Riptide: What do you mean by "...."?
<waterlite> hello
<zeta-> bprompt: Thanks, will try ...
<Riptide> bekks: do i type !grub2 in terminal?
<holstein> unrar: you are not understanding what im suggesting.. you need to determine that the .rar is "ok".. where did you get it?
<bekks> Riptide: No. Please read the text just been given by ubottu.
<unrar> holstein: with winrar it worked just fine... i just dnt want to reboot with the windows... isnt there any other unrar software in linux other than the default one???
<Riptide> bebekks: k
<holstein> unrar: yes. there are plenty.. so, you have it already extracted?
<unrar> no i just viewed it in winrar...
<bprompt> unrar:    likely you don't have unrar installed, thus the error shown
<unrar> bprompt: its installed...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install unrar unrar-free
<holstein> unrar: ^
<unrar> holstein: dude i knw that... i need sth else... some other software... the default one dint open it... so i want an alternative
<holstein> unrar: ok dude.. try installing unrar.. and report back
<holstein> !volunteers | unrar
<ubottu> unrar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Riptide> uhhhhhhh
<unrar> holstein: its installed man...
<Riptide> bekks, can i pm you something? :(
<holstein> unrar: unrar-free *is* the alternative i suggest
<bprompt> unrar:    try something like xarchiver
<unrar> holstein: okie... tnx then... open source softwares suck sometimes...
<holstein> unrar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Rar
<mads-> unrar,  did you try the keep broken files option unrar has?
<zeta-> bprompt: Done. -- no errs,  but problem still exists
<mads-> Guess he left. Think the keep broken files option could have helped though
<zeta-> bprompt: pkg: upstart-job ?
<Riptide> nvm
<Riptide> bekks: does every computer with ubuntu have grub?
<bprompt> zeta-:    what's the error that mysql is throwing out?
<Andy> ANYONE THERE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SELLING HERBAL INCENSE. Talk to me, I am with GOLD POINT DISTRIBUTION. I can offer you the lowest price ever for our 3 grams packs. We have popolar brand like DIABLO, SONIC ZERO, CAUTION AND BIZZARO. PM me and well talk.
<Andy> ANYONE THERE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SELLING HERBAL INCENSE. Talk to me, I am with GOLD POINT DISTRIBUTION. I can offer you the lowest price ever for our 3 grams packs. We have popolar brand like DIABLO, SONIC ZERO, CAUTION AND BIZZARO. PM me and well talk.
<TJ-> We only snort Free herbs :)
<zeta-> bprompt: marks as Broken! when I select it
<bprompt> zeta-:     ... ok, try to run it from the terminal, it should give a more verbose message
<zeta-> bprompt: run it? you mean start the server?
<bprompt> so I was going to get 6grams of bizarro and sonic incense, but Andy left, ohh man
<bprompt> zeta-:     yes
<zeta-> OK
<zeta-> bprompt: start: Rejected send message
<Riptide> ........
<Riptide> I'm just going to give up
<bprompt> zeta-:     ... maybe reinstalling it... that's not much of a message
<Riptide> Just Nevermind
<zeta-> bprompt: Yes, but ... it won't reinstall,  it is marked as Broken! when I select it
<zeta-> it wants the pkg: upstart-job ?
<Andy> ANYONE THERE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SELLING HERBAL INCENSE. Talk to me, I am with GOLD POINT DISTRIBUTION. I can offer you the lowest price ever for our 3 grams packs. We have popolar brand like DIABLO, SONIC ZERO, CAUTION AND BIZZARO. PM me and well talk.
<zeta-> but can't find it
<zeta-> *we'll*
<Andy> ANYONE THERE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SELLING HERBAL INCENSE. Talk to me, I am with GOLD POINT DISTRIBUTION. I can offer you the lowest price ever for our 3 grams packs. We have popolar brand like DIABLO, SONIC ZERO, CAUTION AND BIZZARO. PM me and well talk.
<iceroot_> Andy: stop that
<Andy> ANYONE THERE WHO IS INTERESTED IN SELLING HERBAL INCENSE. Talk to me, I am with GOLD POINT DISTRIBUTION. I can offer you the lowest price ever for our 3 grams packs. We have popolar brand like DIABLO, SONIC ZERO, CAUTION AND BIZZARO. Our products will come from BOCA RATON FL and will be shipped via FEDEX. This is open to wholesaler and retailers. PM me and well talk.
<Marlenee> what is the option thet make ubuntu predict the command i wanna do
<iceroot_> !ops | Andy
<ubottu> Andy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Marlenee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986847/
<iceroot_> Marlenee: command-not-found?
<Marlenee> yes i know
<bprompt> zeta-:    try with "sudo dpkg -r   APPNAME"
<iceroot_> Marlenee: yes, that is coming from "command-not-found"
<Marlenee> i talk about the option that do that predict
<Marlenee> this option not in ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot_> Marlenee: as i said, that is done with the program "command-not-found"
<Marlenee> i see it only in ubuntu 13
<Marlenee> iceroot_ what you mean
<iceroot_> !info command-not-found precise
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.46ubuntu6 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 85 kB
<neantpastel> is there a game called asheron's call 2 for ubuntu
<iceroot_> Marlenee: as i said the function to show you the programs because you misstyped something is coming from a package called "command-not-found"
<bprompt> Marlenee:     shell autocompletion?
<iceroot_> Marlenee: its available for all ubuntu versions
<Marlenee> iceroot_ not all version or may be disabled
<Marlenee> how i install it ?? apt-get what??
<iceroot_> Marlenee: make sure the program is installed
<iceroot_> Marlenee: maybe it should also be enabled in your .bashrc
<iceroot_> Marlenee: sudo apt-get install command-not-found
<Marlenee> what is .bashrc ??
<phong_> hi guys
<iceroot_> Marlenee: i would strongly suggest that you dont run a root-shell when you dont know for example what .bashrc is
<iceroot_> Marlenee: bashrc is the config file for your shell
<zeta-> bprompt: remove mysql? It's already 'rc' (removed but not purged)
<zeta-> bprompt:  does pkg: upstart-job exist?
<bprompt> zeta-:    dunno that one
<zeta-> can I look it up on-line?
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : i install apt-get install command-not-found and the misstyped corection not work
<jrib> Marlenee: did you restart your shell?
<bprompt> zeta-:    http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/upstart-job
<iceroot_> Marlenee: my debian is telling me something like this, maybe you need that also on ubuntu
<iceroot_> Marlenee: You need to run 'update-command-not-found' as root to update the cache.
<iceroot_> Marlenee: so "sudo You need to run 'update-command-not-found' as root to update the cache.
<iceroot_> so "sudo update-command-not-found"
<iceroot_> stupid copy and paste....
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : sudo: update-command-not-found: command not found
<Marlenee> E: Unable to locate package update-command-not-found
<zeta-> Lucid? I'm raring
<iceroot_> Marlenee: output of "dpkg -l command-not-found"
<zeta-> seems it's provided by upstart
<bprompt> zeta-:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/upstart-job
<zeta-> try reinstalling upstart?
<bprompt> zeta-:   anyhow, it's in the repositories
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : its show me ascii table about the package info
<iceroot_> Marlenee: does the line starts with "ii"?
<iceroot_> Marlenee: just paste the output to pastebin
<Marlenee> ok
<Marlenee> here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986899/
<iceroot_> Marlenee: you dont have this file? /usr/sbin/update-command-not-found
<iceroot_> i cant imagine that there is a difference between debian and ubuntu in this case
<iceroot_> Marlenee: and please dont use a root-shell, use your normal user instead of root
<Marlenee> what can i do with that create file /usr/sbin/update-command-not-found ???
<zeta-> bprompt: upstart replaces and conflicts with upstart-job -- but upstart-job says it is provided by upstart :s
<iceroot_> Marlenee: specially when you are executing commands we gave you, dont run them in a root-shell it would be very easy to give you a command to kill your system because you are root
<iceroot_> Marlenee: does that file exist on your system?
<iceroot_> Marlenee: because i dont have ubuntu, could you please paste the output of "dpkg -L command-not-found"
<TJ-> iceroot_: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986906/
<iceroot_> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> iceroot_: That's output of dpkg-query -L command-not-found command-not-found-data on 13.04
<iceroot_> as it seems the debian package is complety different to the ubuntu package
<iceroot_> i have /usr/sbin/update-command-not-found
<TJ-> iceroot_: And this is how it integrates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986910/
<iceroot_> TJ-: thank you
<iceroot_> TJ-: nice support
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986911/
<iceroot_> Marlenee: open ~/.bashrc and put in this line ". /etc/bash_command_not_found"
<TJ-> iceroot_: for completeness: "apt-file search 'command-not-found' | grep -v language"     http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986915/
<iceroot_> TJ-: still asking myself why ubuntu patched that package, the debian way is complety different
<iceroot_> TJ-: debian is using a method from apt-file and loading all the stuff from the repos
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : shall i put this in any line
<TJ-> iceroot_: no idea why, changelog is here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/command-not-found/command-not-found_0.3ubuntu7/changelog
<iceroot_> Marlenee: just in one line
<TJ-> iceroot_: There are no @debian.org email addresses in the sign-off; maybe it is a totally Ubuntu package that shares the same name and purpose
<iceroot_> TJ-: i dont think so
<jrib> Marlenee: you never answered if you had restarted your shell
<iceroot_> TJ-: hm command-not-found (0.0.1) edgy; urgency=low
<iceroot_> TJ-: maybe it is a ubuntu package and debian was syncing from ubuntu and not ubuntu from debian
<Marlenee> jrib : no idont  restart it
<TJ-> iceroot_: And I see a lot of mention of Python. That often seems to be an Ubuntu dev thing!
<jrib> Marlenee: you would have to for command-not-found to have a chance of working
<iceroot_> TJ-: ah, this is fromo debian     * Stop installing /etc/bash_command_not_found, since the standard one
<iceroot_>     included in bash works now.
<iceroot_> TJ-: and yes, the debian changelog is shwoing that this package is from ubuntu
<TJ-> iceroot_: Aha! mystery solved :D
<iceroot_> TJ-: yes :)
<iceroot_> TJ-: thx
<Marlenee> iceroot_ : i do all step as you say and still have same problem
<ubuntuissues> Hello, I am back... so quick question...
<ubuntuissues> What should I do if testdisk reports there are 7 different partitions schemes, or reports that a 250 GB hard drive is actually 333GB
<iceroot_> ubuntuissues: repair the partiton layout
<TJ-> ubuntuissues: Arggh, that sounds worse than I had hoped. I'm concerned it thinks the drive is larger since it should get those figures from interrogating the drive itself, not relying on partition data.
<wmv_problems> Some wmv videos are playing with artifacts in VLC player, Totem and SMplayer, but it played just fine in Windows. What could I do to fix this? I'm using Intel integrated graphics.
<wmv_problems> It only happens with some wmv files and I don't know what's causing it.
#ubuntu 2013-08-15
<zeta-> dpkg says;- " cannot access archive: No such file or directory"  is archive a repository?
<ubuntuissues> Went to dinner, anyways...
<ubuntuissues> Yeah, I don't know what to do.
<hdhzero> Hi, people. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and elantech's touchpad does not work by default. On version 13.04 (live cd) it does. I would like to know what the development team did to fix it. Was in the kernel? Was a proprietary driver? Was on X's synaptic?
<TannedVampire> sorry, I was interrupted two days ago.  Here is my video card: AMD ATI RS690M size=256M.  Does this explain why my ubuntu is slow?
<TannedVampire> oops, my video card is Radeon X1200 Series
<Salmiaka> Hello everyone
<ubuntuissues> Is anyone else familiar with data recovery on a potentially high loss data system?
<Mr-Protocol> sure
<ubuntuissues> basically, I went to sleep, woke up, dead machine. Right now, the partition schemes are still there, but the drives are completely corrupt. I can't access anything. If I fsck, I loose all the data, or it recovers some of the data, but not all.
<Mr-Protocol> if the drive was bad, why did you continue to keep using it?
<Mr-Protocol> and force it to read/write
<Salmiaka> Does anybody knows some about turning an old iMac (with a ppc processor) into ubuntu (excuse the mis-speaking, please ...)
<funkster> crons always runs at 00 seconds, correct?
<ubuntuissues> Mr-Protocol, I am not.
<Mr-Protocol> you should have just imaged it right away with dd and then proceeded from there
<ubuntuissues> The drives aren't being used right now.
<Mr-Protocol> ah
<Mr-Protocol> image the disk, fire up some data recovery tools to run on the image and good luck lol
<ubuntuissues> I am not sure how long you have been in the channel, but if you grep TJ- or ubuntuissues I have been in here for 6 hours trying to figure it out.
<Mr-Protocol> i have join leaves on
<Mr-Protocol> so most things fall off the screen lol
<Nmk543> ubuntuissues: I would definitely make a backup image of the disk (which you should be regularly doing anyway) before doing anything. Any drive could fail at any time, regardless of the operating system that is on it...
<charlin322> so?
<ubuntuissues> Nmk543, I am aware, the backups were on another drive in the same system. Those drives also are corrupted.
<charlin322> this is my first time using irssi,could you give me some suggestion?
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:   an old imac dv is barely worth using as a linux machine. I had one and just ended up giving it away. you COULD install a console/text only system on and use it as a ssh terminal perhaps. but othjer then that.. i found they dident work very well at all
<Nmk543> ubuntuissues: In my opinion, making a backup image to an external hard disk once a week might be a good idea. It won't take a lot of time and can save you from a lot of headache later on.
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  there is a community supported ppc linux (several differnt disrtos) but i never found one that worked well
<Salmiaka> dr_willis: thank you very much for this advice.
<ubuntuissues> Well, unfortunately I didn't do that, and at this point I can really only work forward. After using testdisk on /home the testdisk: http://pastebin.com/1gTBcuaQ
<Nmk543> ubuntuissues: because this problem could be related to the drive itself and not necessarily to Ubuntu.
<Salmiaka> still i wonder why .dmg files disappears after being converted from .isos
<ubuntuissues> So right now, just to backup the corrupt data. If the malfunctioning drive is 250 GB and the only external drive I have is 500GB, how would I go about doing a dd?
<Mr-Protocol> to troll or not to troll lol
<Mr-Protocol> have you used DD before?
<charlin322> no?
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  converting how why.what for?
<ubuntuissues> Mr-Protocol, no, I haven't. I also would appreciate if you didn't troll, because I am honestly very frustrated right now.
<Mr-Protocol> are you familiar with linux command line?
<Nmk543> ubuntuissues: I've used Ghost4Linux on Parted Magic and it makes a raw copy of every single bit. Very easy to use.
<charlin322> yes?
<ubuntuissues> Somewhat familiar yes, I know how to pipe and such, but if you ask me to do some ridiculous long string with reg-ex, I don't know how.
<charlin322> hmm  but i just to read zhe notes?
<Mr-Protocol> well,, the command you would want is something like this
<ubuntuissues> I only thought the processor and the motherboard were the issue this morning, I didn't realize it was this much of an issue. So I really would appreciate if it wasn't a troll attempt.
<charlin322> thanks
<charlin322> this is magic
<charlin322> unbelieveable
<Mr-Protocol> sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/**DEVICE_OF_BAD_DISK** of=/PATH/TO/Destination_Disk/Filename.dd
<charlin322> we just use qq for connection
<Mr-Protocol> or if you want a windows tool: FTK Imager
<Salmiaka> dr_willis: I have to convert a .iso to a .dmg ( hdiutil convert ubuntu.iso -format UDRW -o ubuntu.dmg ), the file shows up as long as the hdiutil is processing, then disappears suddunly
<charlin322> yeah
<charlin322> thanks
<Mr-Protocol> they also have command line FTK Imager on AccessData's site for linux
<charlin322> really>
<charlin322> ?
<charlin322> just like startx?
<dr_willis> why do you need a dmg Salmiaka ?
<Salmiaka> to make a live usb (I'm following this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick )
<Nmk543> I'm having problems playing wmv files that use VC1 codec. Can I convert those files to some other format or how are there any other solutions for viewing them?
<Salmiaka> and, .img are automaticly converted in .dmg s
<charlin322> you can input sudo apt-get install unetbootin?
<Mr-Protocol> Nmk543, VLC?
<Mr-Protocol> Nmk543, or you can use handbreak to convert
<Nmk543> Mr-Protocol: I've tried with VLC, SMplayer and Totem.
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  as far as i lnow you can treat the newer ubuntu iso files as .img files they are  the special boot formt iso that can be dd'd directly to a usb flash drive
<Nmk543> Mr-Protocol: Ok, I'll give that a try, thanks!
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  id also check the pendrivelinux site for tools and guides that may  be mor eup to date
<Salmiaka> thank you :)
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  my iMac couldent boot from USb  so i  never reaslly made a boot usb for it
<Salmiaka> I'm going to try first to dd it as a .img
<Salmiaka> thank you very much
<Salmiaka> how many times takes a dd of a 700mo .iso ?
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  you can dd the iso files for normal ubuntu straight to usb. been able to do so since like 12.04
<root_> ?
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  you did  use a bs=4M option?
<dr_willis> root_: ? not a good idea to irc as root.
<Salmiaka> 1M, according to the thing i read
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  as long as you dident use the default. ;) should take  it a few min.
<dr_willis> vs  30+ if you hadent
<dr_willis> this is assuming you CAN do the dd trick with the PPC iso files..
<Salmiaka> xD
<Salmiaka> we'll see
<dr_willis> i had way to many issues with all the ppc linux's i tried..
<dr_willis> main issue was the monitor was out of adjustment to the left about 4 characers (half an inch or more)
<Nmk543> Can I can play the wmv files that use the VC1 codec on Ubuntu. Or do I have to convert them to something else first?
<dr_willis> then the fact the imacdv i had was so lacking in specs.
<dr_willis> Nmk543:  check the vlc homepage/faq - it might be able to play them. it shouldent be to hard to convert however.
<Salmiaka> i used this : sudo dd if=/Users/user/Desktop/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<ubuntu> nick charlin
<Salmiaka> well, i had a computer with fedora 5 years ago
<Salmiaka> but no linux from that time
<Salmiaka> so i forgot almost everything
<wilee-nilee> Nmk543, I believe wmv is just a container for various types use what you can convert the others.
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  the shell basics still apply
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  i used os-x 's shell on my imac mainly as a ssh 'terminal' but it still  basically was so old.. it was annoying. ;) My RaspberryPI works as a better terminal for me.
<Salmiaka> dr_willis: yeah but, the main doc is in english, i can understand it, but it's not that natural to me
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  there should be guides on bash in almost any language thats out there. ;) bash has been around for decades. or what main doc are you refering to?
<Salmiaka> well, i'm more thinking about problem solvation
<Salmiaka> how to say
<megaCarrot> Hello.
<Salmiaka> I usually don't ask, i look for people who asked barely the same thing;
<Salmiaka> Hello megaCarrot .
<megaCarrot> I have an issue with xubuntu where there seems to be a lot of disk latency issues while writing to and reading from the same disk.  The issue is that the problem doesn't exist when using normal unity or gnome-panel. It's the same setup with the same disk mounted the same way.
<megaCarrot> Certain software like vlc for example will really lag when reading from the disk that's being written to.
<megaCarrot> Those under the same circumstances in standard ubuntu the issue doesn't exist.
<megaCarrot> In fact it works flawlessly.
<dr_willis> so vlc in xubuntu is laggy. in ubuntu its not - while playing the same file from the same hard drive
<megaCarrot> dr_willis: yep exactly.  Also while downloading the same file
<megaCarrot> I looked at iotop and the rates are very similar
<dr_willis> you mean playing from a network stream?/website?
<megaCarrot> dr_willis: no the file is local
<megaCarrot> dr_willis: the file is on the same disk as the one being written to.
<dr_willis> as a test.. see if lubuntu/lxde has  the same issue.
<dr_willis> so the video playback is laggy only while the disk is beint written to at the same time in xxubuntu. but ok in ubuntu?
<megaCarrot> I could do that dr_willis.
<megaCarrot> dr_willis: yep you got it
<Salmiaka> dr_willis: i think i'm going to give up : dd hasn't finished yet xD
<dr_willis> Salmiaka:  theres some way on linux to monitot dd progress.. but you are using dd under OS-X correct? so that mathod may not work
<dr_willis> is your imac even using USB-2 ports? Mine was usb-1 it was so old. ;)
<dr_willis> which made it very slow
<Salmiaka> I think it's usb-1
<kenneth_> hello
<Salmiaka> lspci isn't it ?
<Salmiaka> not for mac
<dr_willis> now you know why i basically gave up on my imac ;)
<dr_willis> 700mb over usb1 may take quiet a bit of time
<Salmiaka> Yeah. xD
<Salmiaka> But i hate this software
<dr_willis> you can makie the usb on other pcs
<Salmiaka> they'd sell you the air you breathe if they could ...
<Salmiaka> and, it's like a challenge now °°
<dr_willis> you got os-X on the imac?  Id  have to say - it ran better then any linux i put on it did.  but all I used it for was a Serial-terminal basically
<Salmiaka> yeah
<dr_willis> there might be some other disrtos to try out for PPC also. i dont evenknwo what ones exist any more
<Salmiaka> disrtos ?
<dr_willis> wonder if good old MINIX is out for ppc. ;)
<dr_willis> YellowDog used to be a common ppc linux disrto.  i cant even recall any others
<dr_willis> Debian still has a PPC port
<Salmiaka> (what time is it by your side ?)
<dr_willis> i got 9pm here. ;)
<Salmiaka> I think I won't get this hard (Minix)
<dr_willis> Minix is a neat little OS  ;) but it is command line only as far as i rember.
<dr_willis> debian should also work
<Salmiaka> I just wanted to put something better than OSX, but you told me it wasn't worthing it.
<dr_willis> but Minix is not Linux.  Ubuntu should work. but ive had so many other issues with Linux on a PPC imac.. other then a command line system..  it was barely useable
<dr_willis> it depends on what you want to do with it. and your system specs i guess also.
<dr_willis> and i doubt if any of  the other disrots will run  'better' then os-x does.
<Salmiaka> 512  + 256  Mo DDR SDRAM
<dr_willis> so you got  .7gb of ram?
<Salmiaka> minecraft doesn't really runs with this
<Salmiaka> yeah
<dr_willis> minecrafte on that old a machine? :) good luck with that.
<Salmiaka> xD
<Salmiaka> (eats a lot of memory, for cubes ...)
<dr_willis> assuming you can even find a mondern java that supports ppc.. (at least its not flash you need)
<jefeti> hi need help with black screen after installing ubuntu on an old Toshiba Satellite 1400
<Salmiaka> and, furthermore, i've no more cigarettes, so i'd get angry for nothing
<jefeti> tried with boot options with no results
<dr_willis> you tried nomodeset jefeti ? what is your video chipset?
<Salmiaka> so, dr_willis , it's 3:22 am here, and i'll stop seeking I think
<Salmiaka> (dd hasn't finished yed ...)
<dr_willis> let it run overnight. ;0
<unclezipper> Hey, I'm running a LM 15 XFCE live CD on a laptop with Windows 7. Just wanted to see, does anybody know if you can install Windows on a VM by copying one of those recovery partitions they like to put on Windows installations nowadays?
<Salmiaka> yeah maybe
<Salmiaka> xD
<dr_willis> unclezipper:   i would be suprised if that worked. You could restore the image to a hard drive perhaps. then image THAT to a file/run it in the vm. but i would bet the windows copy protection/activation schemd would kick in.
<dr_willis> You could  alwyas try imageing the restore partuon and having the vm boot it and see what happens. but i would be suprised if it worked
<unclezipper> dr_willis: Thanks for the input. Was just wondering if that might be practical. I suppose I'll have to install a "totally legitimate" copy
<dr_willis> ive not had much luck moveing hd's with restore partions to other machines by the same company.  they alwyas demanded the specific hardware
<megaCarrot> I have an issue with xubuntu where there seems to be a lot of disk latency issues while writing to and reading from the same disk.  The issue is that the problem doesn't exist when using normal unity or gnome-panel. It's the same setup with the same disk mounted the same way. Certain software like vlc for example will really lag when reading from the disk that's being written to. Those under the same circumstances in standard ubuntu
<Salmiaka> dr_willis: i just remind my first rm mistake xD
<Salmiaka> rm -fR /user , according to a ***'s advice
<Salmiaka> (or something like that)
<dr_willis> the biggest daanger i see to a ubuntu box in this channel.. is the user doing somthing stupid. ;)
<Salmiaka> box ?
<Salmiaka> well, in french we say "les problèmes d'ordinateurs se situent entre le siege et l'écran" which means litteraly "computer problems are located between the screen and the seat"
<knnl4110> Anyone know why I can't select "Enable PAE/NX" in the VirtaulBox?
<wilee-nilee> megaCarrot, what is your chip speed and ram amount, what have you modified, and how full is the hard drive, three questions here.
<Salmiaka> good night everyone
<EXT4> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: I have the Intel i5-3570K cpu with 8GB of ram.  As for what I have modified, nothing other than install nvidia-current, nvidia-settings and the libvdpau1.  The drive can at times get pretty full but the issue exists even when it was free with 70Gb free.
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: I have a nvidia 8800GT graphics card if that helps any as well
<wilee-nilee> megaCarrot, Full HD's can be a problem even in linux, that would be my first suspicion, however a bit loose in empirical support.
<cemerick> how can I get ubuntu to remember my keyboard backlight setting after sleeping or restarts?  Macbook Air 4,2, FWIW.
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: I used Ubuntu for years with the same drive setup and usage patterns.  It was never an issue there and my drive was full frequently.   I only have this issue with xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> megaCarrot, could be a whole host of variables, all you can do is knock them out one by one.
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: one thing I know is that one two similar installs, ubuntu vs xubuntu.  The issue only exists on xubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> megaCarrot, same computer, and different installs=different partitions?
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: same computer and same install method on same partition with the same packages installed after
<megaCarrot> it even exists if I install xubuntu desktop and remove ubuntu desktop
<megaCarrot> xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop packages
<wilee-nilee> megaCarrot, The only thing I can say is so many variables that all you can do is knock them out. If you think the irc can help thats fine, I have no more to add really. ;)
<megaCarrot> wilee-nilee: I guess I was looking for something to grab onto, maybe an idea.
<megaCarrot> Thank you though.
<Marlenee_r> how can i make file that make "apt-get" install for programmes lsit
<wentknweqt> Marlenee_r, what does that mean?
<Marlenee_r> i need to install list of programmes from reposties ubuntu
<Marlenee_r> and i want to install it one time
<wentknweqt> why not do them all?
<wentknweqt> like apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 etc?
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee_r sudo apt-get install "package" "package" without the quotes of course
<EXT4> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> !ot | EXT4
<ubottu> EXT4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> EXT4, Got an issue post it. ;)
<pvl1> i have many, all not really ubuntu related
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | pvl1 ;)
<ubottu> pvl1 ;): Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<wilee-nilee> just ribbing you. ;)
<pvl1> lol thanks wilee-nilee
<pvl1> WAIT THERE IS one
<pvl1> i installed the official nvidia drivers, and removed noveauosdfjjshg (spelling?) and all my fonts were absolutly huge in lubuntu
<pvl1> it was weird. like the DPI quadrupled. i had to get my fonts down to like 6-8 in size... on a 52 inch tv
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Can't wait till you get a kernel update/upgrade.
<pvl1> its just not proportial
<wentknweqt> Marlenee, you can do this: for i in `cat packages.txt`; do (new line) apt-get install $i (new line) done
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i learned that the heard way. matter of fact that should be on my to do list. to hold back the kernel thanks for remind me
<pvl1> wentknweqt: no need for new line
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Ah, you have been through that, excellent. ;)
<wentknweqt> pvl1, really?
<pvl1> wentknweqt: the ; implies seperate statements
<pvl1> for ; do; done;
<pvl1> im nto sure about the last ; tho
<wentknweqt> sweet, thank you
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: oh yea excellent indeed. but you think theres nothign i can do about the fonts being all weird except for keep playing with it
<pvl1> wentknweqt: no problem
<pvl1> oh wait heres a more intersting problem. im running lubuntu with i3, and at times my system will ranomly remount to RO
<pvl1> and even ls responds command not found
<dr_willis> if /   gets rempounted 'read only' that may  be the system detecting a filesystem or hard drive issue and  a failsafe setting kicking in.
<dr_willis> id check 'dmesg' output and look for any error messages.
<dr_willis> id definatly be making sure you had some good backups made.
<pvl1> dr_willis: not an important system. just a roadwarrier microsd i keep around
<tdlam> Hi folks am having a weird issue. I cant suddenly open my .odt files or pdf files form one of my folders. I get a FILE DOES NOT EXIST error. I put the folder on an external drive hooked it up to my windows machine and can open em fine. So they are not currupted.
<dr_willis> pvl1:  fsck it. or try zeroing it with dd. then reformating it..  might kick it back in line
<tdlam> running Lubuntu
<dr_willis> tdlam:  try to access them via the terminal.
<pvl1> dr_willis: ugh so much work
<pvl1> dr_willis: i shall def look into dmesg tho
<dr_willis> pvl1:  throw it in the trash then ;)
<tdlam> ok how do I do that friend? sorry don't know the commnds
<dr_willis> of course it could be the slot reader, or the cords
<dr_willis> tdlam:     cd /place/where/the/file/are/at
<dr_willis> ls -al    to se eif the files are there
<dr_willis> whatevercommandtoppenthefile   whatever.odt   to try to  edit them
<qin> man whatevercommandtoopenthefile
<dr_willis> its possile theres some filesystem issue on the  external hd.
<dr_willis> or some funny characters in the path/filename
<tdlam> nope says no such file or directory
<dr_willis> tdlam:  and whats the exact command you are using? and use the  TAB to be sure you are spelling things right.
<dr_willis> spaces in the path/name will also confiuse things ;)
<wilee-nilee> tdlam, This on a a external with a ntfs partition?
<tdlam> no its resident on my Lubuntu hard drive
<zeta-> tdlam: Being an ext. drive, it might be mounted in a different place
<wilee-nilee> or ntfs altogether
<dr_willis> tdlam:  so  cd to each dirctory  in turn.. following the proper path.. look in each directory.. see if stuff looks correct till you find the files
<Guest56473> hello, everybody, i have a bit of an issue. i am running ubuntu 13.04 via a flash drive. i am in "try out" mode. i am trying to watch flash videos on sites such as youtube. how can i do this using my situation? everywhere i have looked online has given me advice that has not worked. thank you in advance.
<tdlam> i copied it to an external as well to see if I could at least open the file in windows and I can...so they aren't currupt. I was in the folder in the terminal ok but when i tried to open the file I get the error
<dr_willis> Guest56473:  easiest thing to do would be to enable the 'webm' option at youtubes config page. to use html5/webm instead of flash.. or install the flash player from the repos as a second possible fix
<dr_willis> tdlam:  so exactly what command did you try to open the file?
<tdlam> I put the file name in terminal and hit enter
<dr_willis> tdlam:  so EXACTLY what command did you use?
<Guest56473> thank you dr_willis i will give that a shot and let you know how it works
<pvl1> dr_willis: didnt even know that exsisted. trying that asap
<qin> tdlam: can yuo copy (drag'n'drop) file into Desktop?
<tdlam> I'll try brb
<format> hi all, im in ubuntu 12.04. I there any way to see wich files will create the "sudo apt-get install SomeProg" in my file system? Sorry for my bad english. Tanks
<thinknow> Hi
<thinknow> sudo apt-get remove libimobiledevice3
<thinknow> Reading package lists... Done
<thinknow> Building dependency tree
<thinknow> Reading state information... Done
<thinknow> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> thinknow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> pvl1:  not all of youtubes videos work in html5/webm at this time
<psingh> Guest56473, If you haven't tried it this might work: sudo apt-get --yes install adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<thinknow> anyone have an idea what happens if i press yes here?
<pvl1> aw :(
<qin> format: look into inotify, or strace () or read man for ls (time sensitive listing) and find
<tdlam> can drag and drop it ok but wont open from desktop either
<wilee-nilee> thinknow, Pastebin all the text
<dr_willis> thinknow:  it will remove the files and install the files its saying it will install.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | thinknow
<ubottu> thinknow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pvl1> !pastebin | psingh
<thinknow> i dont want libimobiledevice3, but why do i have to delete so many files
<ubottu> psingh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thinknow> apps*
<pvl1> oop
<pvl1> sorry psingh wrong person
<dr_willis> thinknow:  why are you so worried about a libimobiledevice3 ?
<nreynold> can someone pm me, I need some help getting my audio to work
<thinknow> dr_willis, it take so many processes
<psingh> pvl1, that's only one line.  Check.
<dr_willis> !sound  > nreynold
<ubottu> nreynold, please see my private message
<thinknow> and use 20-25 of my cpu
<thinknow> sometimes 90%
<wilee-nilee> nreynold, you want the channels help post your issues.
<format> qin: Thanks dude!  Another..trace is for the system call write? there is no easy way to see wich files will extract a .deb file ?
<qin> tdlam: now in terminal: cd Desktop; chmod 777 YOUR_File_name; and click again?
<dr_willis> thinknow:  sounds like a bug you should be looking into.
<tdlam> ok Ill try BRB ty for the help guys BTW
<thinknow> so i shouldnt delete it
<thinknow> ? ;)
<dr_willis> thinknow:  i would look at the bug reports, and forums, and askubuntu.com
<qin> format: I suspect inotify, or iotop (not sure if it logs)
<Guest56473> dr_willis how to i install the flash player from the repos? the webm thing did not work. thank you
<Modesto_Eber> Hello everyone, Modesto_Eberhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<tdlam> chmosd tells me no such file or directory in both the orginal folder on in desktop where I copied it
<dr_willis> Guest56473:  using the package manager tools same as you install anything else... someone gave you the command earflier to use from the command line
<dr_willis> !flash | Guest56473
<ubottu> Guest56473: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tdlam> *chomd
<tdlam> *chmod
<Guest56473> thanks
<tdlam> lol
<dr_willis> tdlam:   you are using the tab key and spelloing thingss right? ls does show the files or not?
<qin> tdlam: what does: ls -l ~/Desktop; says?
<tdlam> I am spelling right. Im doing a straight copy and paste of the file name yes and I open the folder in terminal...could the fact I have my home directory encrypted be bonking these files in some way?
<Guest56473> it doesnt come up. i dont have ubuntu installed, i am using the "try out" version
<dr_willis> tdlam:  do does 'ls' show the files?
<tdlam> brb TY
<dr_willis> tdlam:  try a 'ls -al /the/path/to/the/file'
<dr_willis> Guest56473:  what dosent come up?
<wilee-nilee> Guest56473, Is the usb persistent?
<Guest56473> never mind i found what i was doing wrong
<wilee-nilee> cool
 * wilee-nilee mutters youtube yeah right.
<tdlam> the files show up file with ls
<psingh> Guest56473, you need to enable the repositories.  Run "Software & Updates" from Dash, and select all the reposotories.
<dr_willis> tdlam:  so does 'file thenameofthefile'   work?
<tdlam> brb ty
<Guest56473> i got flash to install using the link that was sent to me by ubottu
<Guest56473> i appreciate your patience with me, i am an ubuntu newbie
<dr_willis> Guest56473:  with out a persistant save file setup - it wont survive a reboot.
<dr_willis> Guest56473:  you can do a 'full' normal install to a flash drive.  if you cant do a normal insrtall to a real hard drive
<tdlam> no still get the error no such file or directory ebevn though termianl is in the directory and "ls" sees the files. weird
<Guest56473> how do i do that
<wilee-nilee> Guest56473, Full install or persistent?
<Guest56473> persistent. my flash drive isn't big enough for a full install
<dr_willis> same as you would install to a real hard drive.. Plug in a 2nd usb flash drive  of lik e8+GB in side, and install to it.. be sure GRUB installs to that USB's mbr also.  then yuou can boot it and use it as you would a nomrla install
<dr_willis> how did you make the first USB flash  Guest56473 ?
<qin> tdlam: would be kind enough of pastebin, or even paste; ls -la Desktop; head Desktop/Name_of_your_file
<Guest56473> ok that would be my problem - my flash drive is only 4 gb
<syntac> what login manager does ubuntu use and what file can i put in commands to run before my X wm starts up? (.xinitrc doesn't do anything)
<wilee-nilee> Guest56473, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138356/how-do-i-get-a-live-usb-to-use-a-partition-for-persistence
<Guest56473> ok thank you
<wilee-nilee> Guest56473, Has a non partition option shown as well.
<Guest56473> i honestly have no idea i really havent the first clue what i am doing
<qin> syntac: lightdm; sudo cron -e
<dr_willis> syntac:   .xinitrc or .xsession can be used. but it wont run those  AND your X session,  theres specific X login sessions lightdm can use to run either of those 2 session fles... OR you can use  .config/autorun  to launch things when you log in to most of the stndard desktops
<wilee-nilee> Guest56473, We have all been there and at times still are. ;)
<ctcb> I have a problem with my USB Stick, I used it to try and boot an installer of Windows 8 64-Bit and it didn't work, but now my USB Stick is read only and I can't delete the files from it to reinstall the ISO.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  so exactly how did you put windows 8 on the usb?
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, what OS are you running?
<Guest56473> if i buy a bigger flash drive i would be able to do a full install, i know that definitely. i will do that tomorrow. thanks for the help guys. have a good night.
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, I'm running ubuntu, but I need a USB Stick for my Main PC that is windows, as I accidentally corrupted it.
<qin> ctcb: did you try dd?
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, If you install and open gparted and unmount it it should wipe.
<tdlam> this is the file that is giving me trouble it wont open on desktop or in original folder...here's the readout for it    -rw-rw-r--  1 tdlam tdlam  133369 Aug 14 09:36 DSA_154_Notice of Deviation #10 Sprinkler changes 6-24-13.pdf
<syntac> dr_willis, i'm using xmonad and the standard scripts (in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) aren't correctly loading my .Xresources file. also i'd like to start up a few apps by default, which i have in .xsession, but it isn't being executed
<ctcb> dr_willis, I used "dd bs=4M if=WINDOWS864BIT.ISO of=/dev/sdb1"
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, It won't unmount or gpart it.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  if you Imaged the iso file directtly to the USB then you want to zero that usb..   with dd...
<dr_willis> ctcb:  and your dd command to make that usb from that iso was wrong by the way..
<dr_willis> ctcb:  you wanted to use /dev/sdb   NOT sdb1
<pvl1> dr_willis: may i pm u
<dr_willis> pvl1:  you can. but im at work and may have to leave without notice
<pvl1> dr_willis: its no rush
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, if you get it cleaned, all you need is a ntfs with a boot flag and extract the win iso with the archive manager to it
<ctcb> dr_willis, Disk Utility says my USB Stick is SDB1.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  no... the first PARTITION on the usb is sdb1   the device itself is sdb
<dr_willis> you image the iso file to the DEVICe. not the partion on the device
<dr_willis> ctcb:  seen people do this mistake 100's of times
<ctcb> How do I wipe the drive?
<dr_willis> use the dd command again to put the iso onto sdb   not sdb1
<ctcb> I need to wipe it first.
<dr_willis> or use dd  if=/dev/zero   ........ to zero out the device then repartion it if you dont want to mess with the iso any more
<qin> ctcb: /dev/null
<dr_willis> you DONT need to wipe it first   i think
<dr_willis> it wont care whats on it..if you dd the iso to sdb
<dr_willis> zero it - IF you want to put a vfat/ntfs/ext2/3/4 partion on it..
<wdkevinone> I am running 12.10 in a VM with Unity. I just installed CrashPlan and set it up and VMWare through a lock file error and shut down. After booting up I can login but then I get a blank screen. I can login via guest, but when using my primary account I just get a blank screen. Help?
<tdlam> ok I guess its a no go...Thanks anyway guys. Guess its reformat and reinstall this OS....looks like I got something to do this weekend to keep me busy
<ctcb> dr_willis, would sudo shred -v /dev/sdb work?
<dr_willis> ctcb:  why do you need to shred it?
<ctcb> dr_willis, to destroy the data.
<dr_willis> dd can zero it in like 5 seconds. you then repartion it as needed
<ctcb> I think the files are corrupted.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  from what youve said.. looke like you made the usb wrong from the iso.
<dr_willis> and dd can zero the device and erase it
<tdlam> @ ctcb try using Dbans boot and nuke
<qin> tdlam: cd ~/Desktop; cp DS<TAB> test.pdf; chmod 777 test.pdf
<ctcb> dr_willis, When I try dd it comes back with "Read-only file system"
<dr_willis> ctcb:  whats the exact command you are using?
<ctcb> dr_willis, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<qin> tdlam: has head command shown some binary bloat, or erred
<dr_willis> ctcb:  thats very weird.. its possible the usb flash has some other issues going on. ive  zeroed them out with that command dozens of times.
<ctcb> It was fine before I wrote the iso to it.
<tdlam> I dont know what that is sorry
<wdkevinone> I am running 12.10 in a VM with Unity. I just installed CrashPlan and set it up and VMWare through a lock file error and shut down. After booting up I can login but then I get a blank screen. I can login via guest, but when using my primary account I just get a blank screen. Help?
<qin> tdlam: man head; it is  top part of cat
<ctcb> Ah well, this is the problems with computers that don't come with CD/DVD Drives.
<ctcb> XD
<dr_willis> tdlam:  my guess would be either you are accessing the file in a weird way. or the filesystem has issues.    You may want to have windows check the filesystem if its a NTFS disk
<dr_willis> ctcb:  everything is  'fine' untiill they break. ;)
<dr_willis> ctcb:  make sure theres no switch on the usb to make it read only. ;) and i definatly have seen flash drives fail and go 'read only'
<ctcb> Although, weirdly, the shred command isn't effected by the read-only thing.
<ctcb> dr_willis, It's so small that the probably isn't space for one. :P
<tdlam> it is not NTFS its resident on Lubuntu.  I only copied it to an external once to see if I could open it with windows as a way to see if its currupt. It opens fine in windows. But BOTH my lubuntu machines wont open the files copied or otherwise
<mojtaba> Hi, Should I run chmod 750 $HOME ?
<Ennio_Asklepiade> Hello everyone, Ennio_Asklepiadeshere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<mojtaba> I mean is it needed?
<jrib> mojtaba: if that's what you want
<mojtaba> for security reasons
<qin> mojtaba: Why?
<jrib> mojtaba: default is 755, but 750 is fine
<mojtaba> 755 is secure?
<jrib> mojtaba: secure from what?
<tdlam> ok I'll just nuke it all as I said...I have the os imaged form a previous version so I'll just deply it back on the wekend. I need to acess those files for work and I patently REFUSE to use windows fort anything other than gaming. I'm a linux guy 100%
<mojtaba> jrib: I want to increase security of my laptop. I have no idea if it is a good implementation or not!
<jrib> mojtaba: do you have multiple users on your laptop?
<qin> mojtaba: is it encrypted?
<stayonthehustle> mojtaba: each one of those 3 numbers mean something.. Owner, Group, Others. Depends on who you want to give access to.
<tdlam> thanks for the help guys I appreciate it. I know may way around some but dunno much command line stuff like you good folks do
<mojtaba> jrib: No it is not encrypted.
<ctcb> dr_willis, I accidentally murdered my Windows PC in the stupidest of ways.
<dr_willis> do you have the laptop chained around the neck of a rabbid attack dog? ;)
<dr_willis> rabid.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  normally i find windows kills itself off ;)
<mojtaba> Can network someone else in the LAN have access to my /home ?
<Wulframn> mojtaba, why isn't it encrypted if security is a concern?
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  depends on what services you have running.. doubtfull if they can get to your stuff without you doing things
<dr_willis> to allow them to do so
<mojtaba> Wulframn: I am a newbie. :-P I do not know how to do that.
<Wulframn> ! encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  if you are a newbie. then i would guess that you are being worried about things that are not a problem
<mojtaba> Wulframn: Thanks
<Wulframn> also what dr_willis said
<Wulframn> Generally you only need security if you know why you need security and what you're protecting against
<dr_willis> if you dont have samba. or nfs, or ssh going.. then your system is pertty much not open to anyone else on the lan doing much of anything to it
<ctcb> dr_willis, I downloaded the latest Linux Kernal Files and extracted them to my desktop (as I wanted to make my own Dist of Linux), but 7-zip was extracting them to the windows temp folder whilst it was doing it, and somehow the computer thought they were the boot files and it corrupted the boot, it just booted straight to recovery mode. So, my dreams of making a Linux Dist killed my Windows PC.
<Arbition> read the Linux from scratch doco. here is not the place.
<dr_willis> i cant evn imagine how windows7 would mistake  kernel source code for boot files for windows...
<Wulframn> O.o
<ctcb> I have no idea, but 7-zip says it replaced windows boot files, then i got a blue screen of death.
<ctcb> :P:
<Wulframn> Windows has learned how to adapt itself to superior technology
<qin> has not
<dr_willis> it will exterminate....
<dr_willis> itself.
<ctcb> Maybe some of the Linux boot files share the same name as windows boot files.
<Ben64> nope
<Arbition> no, it doesn't work like that.
<dr_willis> ctcb:  none of which are on the root of the c:/ as far as i know.
<ctcb> the temp folder is inside the windows folder.
<ctcb> I have no idea how it did it though.
<dr_willis> plus the source code sould get extracted to its own sub directoruy
<ctcb> I now need to re-download all my steam games, again.
<ctcb> All 350 of them.
<ctcb> XD
<Ben64> or join ##windows for windows support
<dr_willis> backup your steam directory.
<Arbition> I don't believe a word of this.
<dr_willis> via the live cd.
<ctcb> Ben64, I don't need Windows Support.
<Ben64> you're talking about breaking windows, sounds like windows support issue
<dr_willis> ive been leaning out my old steam games. stuff ive3 bought on the summer sale years ago and never played
<ctcb> Yeah, I bought maybe $250 on Steam Summer Sale this year.
<Wulframn> Arbition, what's so hard to accept about Windows trying to adapt itself and modify it's code to become an even more powerful pain in the butt?
<dr_willis> $250?   thats a lot of 75% off games. ;)
<ctcb> Biggest purchase was probably all the SIms 3 DLC at 50% off each.
<ctcb> Which was $150.
<dr_willis> sims3? egads. :)
<krz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux saucy salamander safe to use?
<dr_willis> krz:  any ppa can cause issues..
<ctcb> I'm really excited about GTA V, one month and two days away.
<dr_willis> krz: tmux is in the default repos. so what are you needing that for exactly?
<qin> krz: what tmux would improve?
<krz> dr_willis: its 1.7 in the default repos
<dr_willis> bbl
<dr_willis> krz:  and theres some really really new featyre you just have to have?
<Ben64> krz: you want to put saucy's version on raring?
<krz> 1.8 has a lot of interesting changes. i.e mapping to tab keys, resize-pane, copy to x clipboard, etc
<Arbition> his computah is skynet!!!
<dr_willis> look for a ppa - would be the normal way.. we cant  say if any ppa will work or not. they are unsupported by us.
<wilee-nilee> Got a stack of dvd-rw and brasero does not see them to format, had to use windows. Firts dvd's I have had I actually had to format is this normal.
<Wulframn> Soon Microsoft terminators that look like paperclips will barge into our homes and demand we purchase licenses to use our computers. = /
<alucardpotato> hey guys, so running ubuntu 13.04 raring and just started using Cinnamon, which I love, ONLY problem, every time I log in the whole desktop BG is black and NO icons, however
<alucardpotato> if i open the file explorer, and close it. or open it twice sometimes, everything comes back .
<Wulframn> Isn't cinnamon Mint's DE?
<deezed> Wulframn: microsoft can be soooo anoying
<wilee-nilee> Wulframn, You let us know when that happens, huh.
<alucardpotato> nope cinnamon on ubuntu! :D
<wilee-nilee> cinnamon is in the ubuntu repos, it is mints de
<deezed> Wulframn: cinnamon was made by Mints developers, but its a desktop, you can install it if you want
<zkini> hey, can't get my pendrive installation to boot from debian wheezy, any help available.. fdisk says it is bootable
<wilee-nilee> raring only though
<Wulframn> I see
<alucardpotato> anyone else have this issue with raring?
<deezed> wilee-nilee: true
<sergio> hi
<hplc> well after all, it has to be the windows terminator, Home edition
<alucardpotato> saucy will certainly have cinnamon right?
<qin> cinnamon with mint... interesting
<Wulframn> lol
<deezed> zkini: I would love to help you, but I think if you go to debian's channel would be better
<alucardpotato> qin:  freshen your breath bro
<Guest47592> hi
<deezed> Guest47592: hey
<Wulframn> HI!
<alucardpotato> deezed:  u talkin ta me?
<ctcb> Wulframn, Soon Microsoft Terminators will come in to your house and terminate all computers that aren't running Windows, all mobiles that aren't running Windows Mobile OS and all consoles that aren't Microsoft Approved (E.g: Xbox 360, One, etc.), then charge you a licensing fee for using them.
<ctcb> :P
<Guest47592> i'm amateur with ubuntu and have one problem with Skype. inverted cam
<deezed> alucardpotato: no.. i was saying that to zkini
<stayonthehustle> When you're distro hopping, do you partition out and boot or just run a virtual machine?
<Wulframn> But...but I don't wanna live in that world... =c
<wilee-nilee> stayonthehustle, No polling in the channel.
<Wulframn> Guest47592, turn the camera upside-down.
<Guest47592> whow i can put LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<deezed> alucardpotato: anyway, I think you should try the normals ubuntu's desktop
<alucardpotato> Guest47592:  you taalkin about screen sharing?
<Guest47592> i have a laptop
<deezed> alucardpotato: otherwise you can bug report this to cinnamon developers, and wait for an update
<stayonthehustle> sorry wilnee-nilee, didn't realize that was polling. Was just curious and interested. :)
<Wulframn> Turn the laptop upside down. done
<wilee-nilee> stayonthehustle, No biggie just do what works for you.
<alucardpotato> deezed: -.-   oh..  isn't GNOME 3 like the god desktop?  i'll try that
<deezed> alucardpotato: I actually use kde, and 2 years ago I had soo many problems with black screen, now it's just stopped
<zkini> deezed: will try there...
<Ben64> Wulframn: please don't say anything if you're not going to help
<stayonthehustle> Cool
<deezed> zkini: ok
<deezed> alucardpotato: I dont think so
<deezed> alucardpotato: I've already had gnome 3, and kde4.
<alucardpotato> deezed:  ah must be thinking of something else, so you're saying just use default unity?
<deezed> alucardpotato: I can say gnome is pretty nice, but kde you can just configure many different activities in a really special way
<pvizcay> Hi! I've a simple script, that is made into a daemon with daemons gem. The startup and stop is working well when run from the command line, but I'm not able to configure it to start automatically with init.d (ubuntu server 12.04). I've tryied "sudo update-rc.d ruby startdaemon.rb defaults with no luck (looks like it looks for just a command line without parameters). Any ideas? thanks
<alucardpotato> deezed: so you currently using raring and kde?
<deezed> alucardpotato: I'm saying to try kde
<alucardpotato> deezed:  you've been bug free with raring and kde?
<Wulframn> Alucardpotato, I recommend KDE, too.
<deezed> alucardpotato: I know cinnamon because I have a dual boot with mint
<alucardpotato> I'm dual booting windows 7
<deezed> alucardpotato: if you want to be totally bug free man, just use unity default
<deezed> alucardpotato: if you want to try a hole new desktop with many cool stuffs, but still with some bugs, I would recommend kde4
<SonikkuAmerica> deezed: Not always true. I've seen FNOME and XGCE to both be virtually bug free
<alucardpotato> deezed:  aggh, it's SO bad though...  i'ma try KDE,  is there an easy command line way to do it?
<deezed> SonikkuAmerica: thats true, sorry. There are also xfce which is not heavy and very good
<SonikkuAmerica> deezed: I meant GNOME and XFCE. Dang my fingers.
<deezed> SonikkuAmerica: I was just talking about the most famous, which is a idiot thing to do
<Wulframn> Openbi
<Wulframn> Openbox
<SonikkuAmerica> Wulframn: Did you know LXDE usually runs on top of Openbox in Lubuntu? (And there's an option to boot Openbox alone)
<hdhzero> Hi, to execute the archive manager from command line I write file-roller. The libreoffice's writer is lowriter. What command do I use to find these executable's names? I tried dpkg-query -L but it didnt work
<deezed> SonikkuAmerica: lol cmon, xfce is ugly, tooless, but its still even faster than unity
<SonikkuAmerica> deezed: lol I beg to differ
<Wulframn> SonikkuAmerica, no I didn't. =)
<deezed> SonikkuAmerica: lol ok
<deezed> alucardpotato: yes there is. 'sudo apt-get install kde'
<SonikkuAmerica> deezed: lol I see a banana
<deezed> alucardpotato: but its not the best thing to do
<Wulframn> deezed, isn't there a smaller package atom? Or do you have to install the entire meta package?
<deezed> SonikkuAmerica: yes that what I was saying
<alucardpotato> deezed:  riiiiight,  that sudo apt-get thing isn't the most up to date right?
<deezed> Wulframn: yes, but in this case its better to install the entire meta package. Buuut I would ask this for dr_willis
<SonikkuAmerica> alucardpotato: To install the correct combo of (distinctly) Kubuntu packages, use [ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ].
<deezed> he certanly knows better than me about this kind of things
<SonikkuAmerica> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Wulframn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<deezed> alucardpotato: yes ok. can be alos
<deezed> *also
<deezed> alucardpotato: i just dont use it...
<alucardpotato> SonikkuAmerica:  i thought, flavours were like : ubuntu, mint, red-hat, fedora...  so these are distros, and   cinnamon kubuntu,lubuntu are flavorus?
<deezed> anyway if you go to the #kde you will get much more better information
<alucardpotato> ah i see thank you all
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | alucardpotato: Yep
<ubottu> alucardpotato: Yep: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<deezed> alucardpotato: lol is not that I dont want to help
<SonikkuAmerica> alucardpotato: And Ubuntu-GNOME
<alucardpotato> omg... i'm so damn dumb
<alucardpotato> lol, how many flavors do people usually have to load?  is there a downside to having a lot?
<alucardpotato> like in the log in screen chooser
<SonikkuAmerica> alucardpotato: Usually a flavor has its own disc image.
<deezed> alucardpotato: yes. if you have more than one installed, you can choose it on splash
<alucardpotato> SonikkuAmerica:  ??!  that sounds very inconvenient I love that i can choose at the splash, what do you mean exactly like...  you can mount a cinnamon.iso?   or am i totally off?
<krz> dr_willis: well its been a year already. when does will the official ppa for tmux be update
<qin> alucardpotato: updates take longer
<SonikkuAmerica> alucardpotato: To list all of them (DEs): Ubuntu (Unity), Kubuntu (KDE), Xubuntu (XFCE), Lubuntu (LXDE), Ubuntu GNOME (GNOME Shell), Edubuntu (Unity, GNOME or LTSP Server), Ubuntu Studio (XFCE - more for artists/producers/studio junkies), Mythbuntu (XFCE - for MythTV PVRs), and Ubuntu Kylin (official Chinese OS, runs Unity)
<SonikkuAmerica> alucardpotato: In addition, we have Kubuntu Active, which is a Plasma Active image of the Kubuntu flavor.
<deezed> alucardpotato: qin, updates take longer, but I think is easier
<alucardpotato> qin:  ohhhhhh that makes sense... if i like KDE i'm removing all the others... lol
<alucardpotato> it is simple to remove them right?  like it's not a hassle?
<deezed> alucardpotato: no, you are not removing all the others by installing kde
<deezed> alucardpotato: its simple to remove yes.... theoricaly
<alucardpotato> deezed:  yeah i know, i'm saying IF i like KDE then i will manually remove the others.
<deezed> alucardpotato: yes, but I would not advice you to do so
<qin> I guess concept of pure X server for browser only is too radical
<deezed> alucardpotato: kde is not your default desktop, so if you get any serious bug, you could just keep your unity easy
<deezed> qin: I agree
<alucardpotato> deezed:  oh well yeah, i actually didn't think it was possible to remove Unity hehe
<xmetal> i have almost all those DE's listed above installed
<xmetal> (though i rarely use unity at all)
<alucardpotato> xmetal:  which one's your fave?
<johnny_fly_SRB> Unity is the best :)
<deezed> xmetal: yes, which? I'm actually courious
<dr_willis> been  using Lubuntu here lately
<xmetal> really it depends .. dont really have a favorite ... I am a fan of KDE, though i really do like Lubuntu, and XFCE
<xmetal> (Xubuntu ?)
<deezed> dr_willis: you think its better than kde though?
<dr_willis> beeter or wors depends on your needs
<xmetal> i just dont like unity for some reason .. i mess with it sometimes though
<dr_willis> i find  kde a rather big hassle to actually use.
<wilee-nilee> How do I run this,  dvd+rw-tools-dbg or format a dvd from the cli?
<dr_willis> i end up turning off/remove/disabling all the kde extras to focus on the job i need to do
<deezed> dr_willis: its kind of heavy.. is that the point?
<dr_willis> the kde defaults seem rather.. unuseable by default also. ;)
<dr_willis> but i havent really messed with kde in ages
<burner_> kde is great!  qt is great!  razor-qt is lightweight!
<dr_willis> razor-qt is a neat idea.  but  its not in the default repos last i looked
<xmetal> Dr, i have a friend who will not upgrade slackware to anything above 12.2 cause they dont like KDE 4.x that much
<burner_> it's not, i'm using a ppa for razor-qt
<burner_> sounds like razor-qt and lxde are combining!  :)
<qin> kinda miss Amarok, and silly Dolphin, and this unique Windows like feel of KDE
<Marlenee> which tool used for wipe free space and erase
<xmetal> it can get a bit "bloated" (KDE 4.x) though i guess thats a matter of opinion
<deezed> burner_: really? I never thought about it
<dr_willis> Marlenee:  erase what?
<deezed> Marlenee: what do you mean?
<burner_> overwrite
<burner_> a la "eraser" on windows
<qin> Marlenee: palimpset?
<deezed> qin: amarok is great! dolphin agreed, its just silly
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> what i want to do is .....
<deezed> but the point about kde is that the default config is just so so bad, and windows like
<Marlenee> burner_ : yes  i mean overwrite
<dr_willis> deezed:  i just find it bad.. not windows like. ;)
<burner_> control my sonos.... so i use genymotion to run an android emulator to run the sonos app :)
<deezed> you defntly have to configure all your desktop...
<Marlenee> burner_ : and wipe freespace
<burner_> Marlenee: I wish I knew the answer... I just knew your question and how to do it in windows.
<dr_willis> Marlenee:  overwrite what exactly?    you zero out the  drive to make undeleteion impossible?
<deezed> dr_willis: its a bit like windows because there is this downside panel, with rightside launcher
<alucardpotato> sooo,... wait... kubuntu is a distro...  KDE is a flavour?
<johnny_fly_SRB> Fresh install precise 12.04 - install your favorite software - do not touch enything - and everything worck PERFECT :)
<xmetal> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<dr_willis> alucardpotato:  KDE is a desktop. Kubuntu is ubuntu with kde by default
<Marlenee> burner_ : this channel is only for ubuntu
<xmetal> :)
<deezed> johnny_fly_SRB: why 12.04?
<xmetal> i can use the bot too :P
<Marlenee> !wipe
<qin> Marlenee: press key with  windows logo, type disk, choose Disks utility, be carefull
<burner_> Marlenee: http://wipefreespace.sourceforge.net/
<xmetal> exactly @ Dr's post
<johnny_fly_SRB> I dont now - I like them :)
<dr_willis> Marlenee:  youmean to securely delete/erase a partion?
<alucardpotato> dr_willis:  so i have ubuntu raring, now... i can add kde to my splash....  riiiight?
<dr_willis> alucardpotato:  install the kubuntu-desktop package. and you will have both desktops
<deezed> alucardpotato: yes, once you have installed it
<dr_willis> dont forget to play woth lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop also
<burner_> Marlenee: or u can use secure-delete's "sfill"  http://superuser.com/questions/19326/how-to-wipe-free-disk-space-in-linux
<dr_willis> ;)
<xmetal> i cant speak for Ubuntu since i use a fork of ubuntu (lets not get into that :P ) ... once installed i am guessing you can go to your "package manager" and download whatever DE's you wnat
<Marlenee> dr_willis : yes for this one and wipe free space
<deezed> alucardpotato: remember that when you install it, you will have to choose between your new splashes. Like gdm, kdm, lightdm etc
<xmetal> when you get one .. your not removing the other
<xmetal> (thou you CAN IF you want)
<xmetal> though *
<dr_willis> Marlenee:  ive seen disccussions on how needed 'secure delettion is' and most cases its not that critical.. delete the partions and reformat them as you want.
<deezed> alucardpotato: I think kde is better, but kdm splash is again much havier
<deezed> Marlenee: you can use gparted if you like
<qin> burner_: nice one, why would someone would do such thing?
<dr_willis> i doubt if the size of the login manager.. really matters much.. ;)
<dr_willis> I perfer gdm. but its trivial to change the login manager.
<deezed> qin: lol
<alucardpotato> deezed:  ohhh yeahh, i did lightdm for cinnamon...
<burner> qin: if you get rid of a laptop and want to give it t osomeone else but don't want them to undelete a file and get your password
<alucardpotato> lightdm is just better right?
<burner> qin: it's a security thing
<dr_willis> lightdm is the default alucardpotato  for ubuntu, and lubuntu i belive
<deezed> dr_willis: but actually each login manager loads different things while booting.. thats why lightdm is faster, because it doesnt load much
<deezed> dr_willis: isnt it?
<dr_willis> deezed:  what differnt things?    cant really say ive noticed any of them doing much.
<burner> anyone have an opinion on the best DLNA server?  I've been using minidlna, but that doesn't seem super cool
<dr_willis> deezed:  if you want the lightest/fastest.. theres xdm, or slim   ;)
<dr_willis> burner:  'super ccool'  would mean what exactly?   minidlna works well from what ive used of it.. or theres ushare.. but lately ive been using 'plex'
<deezed> dr_willis: I just remembered when I was studying this that was the difference, besides the design part
<qin> burner: in other hand... wiping free space on live partition sound like critical stage of pedantry... lets try it.
<deezed> dr_willis: each one is supposed to load different stuffs like servers, sound or something
<burner> dr_willis: as in it's an outdated piece of software by netgear
<dr_willis> deezed:  your desktop  is going to be loading 1000x more stuff then the login manager does. :) so i doubt if it reallyu matters much
<xmetal>  if i didn't use linux i'd think you guys are just throwing three random letters together and making this up
<xmetal> lol
<alucardpotato> is lubuntu definitively the lightest on resources?  i'm using a laptop 4GB Ram.. relatively old.
<dr_willis> deezed:  they all start up the same stuff, or the services are allready started by the time they load normally
<deezed> dr_willis: true
<xmetal> i have a laptop with 4GB of RAM and its a few years old, though i still consider it "new"
<dr_willis> alucardpotato:  lubuntu is the lightest 'full featured official ubuntu desktop'
<dr_willis> ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Lightest full-featured? That's a new one.
<deezed> dr_willis: but anyway, if you are going to use a kde, its better to use kdm by default, because in that way you can configure it with default settings
<dr_willis> it contains all the services one expects in a desktop.
<ctcb> dr_willis, dd works now, but the usb still has stuff on after it's done.
<deezed> dr_willis: like changing collors, background etc
<dr_willis> ctcb:  thtats weird
<xmetal> i have only recently discovered Lubuntu and i love it
<dr_willis> deezed:  more like auto mounting of media. notifications. launchers.,
<deezed> yes
<dr_willis> deezed:  and config tools to manage the stuff
<dr_willis> jwm+rox-filer is a very very light desktop - but its lacking features. ;)
<deezed> dr_willis: now I'm thinking I must try LXDE sometime
<dr_willis> and its not packaged in a meta package like  the *buntu-desktop   stuff
<alucardpotato> xmetal:  dude, perfect!  so that's what you use now?  and same laptop as me?!  no bugs?  raring?
<xmetal> ?
<ctcb> dr_willis, it basically copies 8GB of nothing.
<xmetal> somehow lubuntu reminds me of the older KDE (thats good :) )
<xmetal> anyway brb
<dr_willis> ctcb:  what command are you using exactly?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is more like the good old windows 95 days   ;P
<ctcb> dr_willis, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<deezed> dr_willis: lol, why?
<xmetal> he complemented MS? ... GET HIM !
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> complimented
<dr_willis> ctcb:  that should zero out the drive. you would then need to unplug/reinsert it.. and then partion it..
<xmetal> doh
<deezed> dr_willis: oh I see
<ctcb> dr_willis, So, do I format it then?
<dr_willis> ctcb:  you PARTITION it.. then format the partions
<charlin3222> i wander
<ctcb> dr_willis,  I don't know how...
<dr_willis> ctcb:  gparted
<dr_willis> disk partioning fundamentals.. :) you partion a new hard drive.. then format the partions
<charlin3222> if there exist a channel we can just cominuciate
<Spr1ng> what choo talkin' 'bout willis?
<qin> dr_willis: http://www.linuxondesktop.in/2007/03/nostalgia-running-windows-311-on-ubuntu.html
<charlin3222> do you know any chanel i can make firend?
<ctcb> dr_willis, so: sudo gparted /dev/sda ?
<deezed> charlin3222: #defocus
<dr_willis> ctcb:   the systeem/kernel may not see or get conrused by you going under its radar and using dd to zero the deisk. ;)
<dr_willis> ctcb:  use gksudo to run gparted  since its a GUI app
<dr_willis> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<deezed> charlin3222: its not like searching people to date though
<dr_willis> deezed:  that would be   #foreveralone
<deezed> dr_willis: lol true
<ctcb> dr_willis, what partition table would be best for a Windows 8 Boot USB?
<ctcb> msdos?
<iam4722202468> hello
<xmetal> uh
<iam4722202468> what makes ubuntu better than debian?
<dr_willis> ctcb:  no idea. ask in #windows    if you wanted to make a bootablle usb from a win8 ISO.. as far as i know you would just dd the iso file to the device of the usb..
<xmetal> hmm
<dr_willis> iam4722202468:  this channel. ;)
<iam4722202468> dr_willis, lol. is that it?
<dr_willis> iam4722202468:  chicks dig guys that use ubuntu.
<iam4722202468> ...
 * xmetal applauds dr_willis ... and says "good answer good answer" 
<xmetal> :)
<dr_willis> try them both. decide what you want. ;)
<iam4722202468> ;)
<deezed> alucardpotato: you may like to watch that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TinQEgI07x8
<jono> flibbidy, hi
<ctcb> dr_willis, Okay, all done, so I'd just do "dd bs=4M if=WINDOWS864BIT.ISO of=/dev/sdc"?
<deezed> dr_willis: have you heard about this necopost?
<ctcb> or, is it /dev/sdc*?
<dr_willis> ctcb:  the DRIVE is sdc  the partion would be sdc1.. so you want sdc
<dr_willis> if you just zeroed the usb. there is no sdc1  since theres no partions ;)
<dr_willis> sdc is the 'book'     sdc1 is the first chapter.  ;)
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, I gave you instructions earlier.
<dr_willis> bbl
<Guest6772> So kinect used as webcam...any luck? "13.04"
<minidino> I installed ubuntu from a liveCD and now when I boot I just get a blinking (underscore) cursor. What might I want to try?
<Surye> Hmm, I am having a bootloader issue, I'm getting "
<Surye> error:file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found."
<Surye> And drops me in the grub rescue>
<Surye> I've checked prefix and root, both are correct. But an ls shows an empty i386-pc folder.
<Surye> I mounted it using the rescue broken system from the install CD, and I see all the mod files in there..
<Surye> Any idea why grub isn't seeing them
<usr13> Surye: http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<Surye> usr13: Just came from there :P
<usr13> Surye: Ok, so that's not it?
<Surye> Yea, no, that didn't work
<Surye> Funny thing is, I had a grub.bak from previous work I was doing in /boot and it could find the mod files in there if I ls it
<minidino> is it possible to boot with only extended (logical) partitions?
<usr13> Surye: Did you identify the root filesystem?
<Surye> yea
<usr13> Surye: So, how did this happen?
<Surye> The files just arn't being seen at all. Maybe I'll blow out my grub completely and reinstall
<Ben64> Surye: you shouldn't be messing around in /boot
<Surye> After a system upgrade, I rebooted it
<Surye> Ben64: I know how grub works, I'm qualified to troubleshoot in there.
<usr13> Surye: Maybe you just need to install another kernel?
<Ben64> Surye: ok, then fix your problem
<Surye> Ben64: I'm asking if anyone has seen this, where only certain files are not being seen
<deezed> guys, watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<Surye> Ben64: You're not being helpful, it's malfunctioning, I am troubleshooting it, I figured I'd ask if anyone has seen this specific abnormal behavior
<Ben64> deezed: not on topic here
<Surye> There's nothing magic about /boot.
<Ben64> Surye: its almost assuredly because of something you did
<Surye> Ben64: No, I wasn't in there until it broke due to an update.
<Surye> So...
<usr13> Surye: So, do you have  /boot/grub/normal.mod  ?  (Is it there?)
<Surye> no, /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod is there though
<deezed> Ben64: ok, but its nice... afterall its a ubuntu channel, isnt it?
<usr13> Surye: That is a wierd way to answer the question.
<Guest66883> Had to restart. Anything on the kinect question for webcam on 13.04?
<Surye> usr13: It's not supposed to be where you asked, so I was qualifying my answer..
<usr13> Surye: Where is the file?  (Does it exist?)
<Surye> /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod is there though
<Wulframn> deezed, this is a support channel. Take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Surye> it does exist
<Guest66883> Thank you
<Surye> but grub rescue is seeing it
<Surye> is not
<deezed> Wulframn: I will. But that can be really relevant for support everyone here
<usr13> Surye: Why would grub not see it?
<waterlite> hi all
<zeta-> Surye: is a partition being mounted at /boot that hides the files?
<anildigital> friends.. I have ubuntu 12.10.. it's asking me to upgrade to 13.04
<anildigital> should I go foreward and upgrade?
<Wulframn> anildigital, do you have reservations about doing so?
<zeta-> anildigital: has it been asking for a while now?
<Ben64> anildigital: you'll need to upgrade twice before january
<usr13> anildigital: It is  up to you.
<anildigital> Ben64, twice?
<Ben64> anildigital: to 13.10
<Bjond> anildigital: 13.10 arrives soon
<anildigital> zeta-, yes
<anildigital> Beatstreet, so should I upgrade to 13.04?
<zeta-> B)
<anildigital> Ben64, , so should I upgrade to 13.04?
<usr13> Ben64: What?
<Ben64> anildigital: i would, but its up to you
<Ben64> usr13: what?
<dr_willis> iwhat?
<usr13> Ben64: I think you are answering the wrong question.
<Ben64> usr13: nope
<usr13> Ben64: Ok.
<anildigital> Any known issues with 13.04?
<hplc> how long until 12.04 goes EOL? isnt it a LTS?
<dr_willis> anildigital:  every os has issues..   thats the nature of the beast
<dr_willis> anildigital:  13.04 works very well for me on my machines.    your experience may differ
<Ben64> hplc: 2017
<usr13> hplc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mscoder> 13.04 is a big mess
<Wulframn> 13.04 is stable enough for many Ubuntu users to use it in their production machine.
<mscoder> in case of gnome
<anildigital> dr_willis, okay
<CAP1234> hello
<waterlite> hi all
<mscoder> hii
<mscoder> any problems ???
<wilee-nilee> mscoder, That is your opinion and off-topic
<anildigital> I heard .10 is stable release and .04 is unstable
<Ben64> thats incorrect
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent call them 'stable and unstable'
<mscoder> so on what topic are you guys talking
<dr_willis> theres LTS and non LTS releases.
<Ben64> anildigital: every two years, there is an LTS release, happens to be on .04
<Wulframn> mscoder, read and find out =)
<Ben64> anildigital: the only different being the length of support, hence Long Term Support
<dr_willis> the non lts tend to have more cutting edge/changes   in order to get things tested for the next lts release
<mscoder> lol
<mscoder> ok you guys are talking about ubuntu
<incognito> I tried to use the find command: find . -name -i -type d "*bootstrap*" and the promt told me that I have to put a path before "*bootstrap*"
<dr_willis> lts releases also get point updates after 6 mo. i belive.    so 12.04.4 would have all the current updates   at the time of its release
<incognito> Can someone tell me how to stack the paramaters
<mscoder> which parameter ???
<dr_willis> incognito:  im not sure you need to use wildcards to find all directorues with the name bootstrap in them
<incognito> or tell me how to use find to find a directory by name with case insensitivity?
<anildigital> dr_willis, okay
<anildigital> Ben64, dr_willis what about Mint? how is it as work OS?
<anildigital> I use this laptop for work?
<incognito> dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> anildigital:  mint is not ubuntu. it has its own support channels.
<anildigital> dr_willis, oka
<xmetal> that is the distro i use and even i am not "under the hood-wise" sure if the difference
<xmetal> of the *
<mscoder> mint is a Ubuntu distro
<dr_willis> mscoder:  no it is not.
<dr_willis> its a ubuntu based disrto.. its Not ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> drivers in their repos and a couple of de's xmetal
<mscoder> type uname -a
<dr_willis> mscoder:  and its not supported by this channel
<xmetal> i consider it like a "unbuntu cousin" honestly
<mscoder> in terminal
<xmetal> ah  @ wilee
<dr_willis> mscoder:  dosent matter.. its not an officially supported ubuntu disrto.
<incognito> anildigial you probably already realize that ubuntu and mint are probably the two top or most feature rich and user friendly linux OSs available on install
<usr13> mscoder: See #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mscoder> dr_willis: but it is based upon ubuntu right ????
<dr_willis> its a ubuntu based disrto.. its Not ubuntu
<dr_willis> i said it was mscoder ...
<xmetal> its been awhile since i used ubuntu, though i'd stil recommend both
<xmetal> uh oh @ loud thunder
<xmetal> may have to sign off soon
<dr_willis> there are a lot of mint tools getting included in the  ubuntu repos also.
<wilee-nilee> cinnamint
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<mscoder> ok you people dont like speaking about anything else other than ubuntu ???
<iceroot_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> mscoder:  the focus of this channel is Ubuntu support. theres other channels for other chat
<mscoder> am sorry about it then
<mscoder> got it
<incognito> is there a channel where I can ask general linux questions like command line questions in particular, but actually has frequent users
<usr13> mscoder: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?  If not, you might like to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mscoder> yeah
<dr_willis> incognito:  for bash theres here or #bash
<usr13> incognito: ##linux
<Wulframn> incognito, #linux
<incognito> #bash\
<xmetal> hmm
<incognito> connect: #bash
<xmetal> here comes those storms
<usr13> incognito: Try  /join #bash
<mscoder> how to get eclipse to work on ubuntu ???
<incognito> thanks
<mscoder> right now using 13.04
<dr_willis> mscoder:  install it and run it?
<LiNuX> :O
<dr_willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<wting> Is there a way to rebind one key combination to another? e.g. I want ctrl+j to act the same as ctrl+pgdn
<mscoder> dr_willis : lol i have installed it but crashes every time when I press "." in the editor
<minidino> What does UEFI do for me? When should I use it?
<mscoder> dr_willis : that's pretty weired
<dr_willis> minidino:  its a feature of the motberboard.
<dr_willis> mscoder:  i never use it. so no idea. check the bug reports and askubuntu.com perhaps
<usr13> wting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<dr_willis> mscoder:  perhaps try a differnt java vm also
<minidino> dr_willis: so if i have it would UEFI or MBR?
<dr_willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mscoder> dr_willis : I have posted bug a month ago but no responses
<dr_willis> mscoder:  search the forums and bug reports and askubuntu.com yet? or have you just posted?
<wting> usr13: that's just a list of shortcuts, and there are many ways to bind keys to open up apps but no way to bind keys to another set of keys AFAICT
<mscoder> dr_willis : I have posted the bug a month ago
<dr_willis> mscoder:  and you did or did not search first?
<mscoder> dr_willis : Maybe god will solve my problem
<smartboyhw> mscoder, which bug did you report?
<dr_willis> only if you give him more details and not be so vague
<mscoder> dr_willis : about ecilpse crashing
<mscoder> wait am posting the link
<mscoder> dr_willis : lol the problem is fixed never looked at the forms
<mscoder> thank you for all the support
<kamal__> hello
<kamal__> I have a problem, I am using ubuntu 13.04 and when I click or type anything then ubuntu starts to describes everything. I want to disable this. I dont know how this is enabled.
<kamal__> like if I click home tab under folder menu, I says HOME . any help would be appreciated.
<wilee-nilee> kamal__, "describes everything"?
<wilee-nilee> what do you mean in details
<kamal__> if I select a file, audio plays saying the file name.
<kamal__> anything I do audio file plays describing my activity.
<holstein> kamal__: you have enabled some kind of screen reader
<dr_willis> sounds like  a feature of the 'acessabilty' stuff for the visual impared
<holstein> kamal__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<kamal__> holstein: thank you , my orca screen reader was enabled.
<resting> how does 1 change numa memory allocation in ubuntu? just asking..
<dr_willis> 'numa' ? hmm.. never heard that term
<mscoder> he means kernel memory
 * dr_willis is now hearing that 'Numa-Numa' song  in his head.....
<resting> lol..
<xmetal> oh geez
<xmetal> lol
<dr_willis> now everyone is hearing it!
<resting> numactl --hardware will show the config…but i wonder how it was set in the first place
<mscoder> resting: call to malloc
<dr_willis> perhaps in /etc/sysctrl.cfg  or whatever file thtat is
<dr_willis> one of those config files most people rarely ever notice ;)
<wilee-nilee> safe here never heard of the song
<xmetal> studying circuit anaylsis now and ... trying to get that dang song out of my head
<dr_willis> Invasion of the Memes
<resting> dr_willis: interested..where can we get information abt the linux kernel? kinda new and interested in the topic
<mscoder> xmetal: may be  justin bieber would help you
<utfans05> lol
<mscoder> lol
<dr_willis> resting:  kernel.org would be the definitive site
<xmetal> oh thats not funny
<utfans05> you should keep your name like that willis
<resting> Dr_NumaNumaNeh: lol..ok..will poke around there
<anildigital> Installed Cinnamon and got rid of Unity.. now I don't need to install Linux Mint
<xmetal> wrong channel
<anildigital> xmetal, yep.. but was that a great hack not to install Linux Mint?
<wilee-nilee> heh, heh
<Dr_NumaNumaNeh> ive been not installing mint for years
<Dr_NumaNumaNeh> bbl
<zeta-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring-updates/mysql-server-5.5 has a dependency on upstart-job that is not available :(
<zeta-> can I go back to raring?
<wilee-nilee> zeta-, From?
<waterlite> hello wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, Hi I have to reboot
<waterlite> ok
<zeta-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring-updates
<ubuntustart> hello. I wish to compile a rdesktop path and copy that compile file to an another machine. Is it possible ?
<mscoder> how can I get ubuntu-tweak running on raring-ringtail
<mscoder> i am using gnome 3.8
<Ben64> mscoder: well where did you get that gnome
<xangua> mscoder: it's in repositories, is called Unity tweak now :P
<mscoder> from gnome ppa
<MuhQ> Good morning guys! If anyone have an idea to solve my problem please let me know --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331726/printing-from-hp-ux-v11-11-via-lpd-protocol-port-515-to-cups-queue-on-ubuntu-s
<holstein> MuhQ: and you want a volunteer to go to that link?
<MuhQ> ... ok i will write it down again :D
<holstein> MuhQ: i would seperate that out a bit.. do you have a printer hooked up to a machine? or the network? what printer is that? and can you print *anything* on it?
<MuhQ> yes i can print from the ubuntu server without problems... but i need to print from my HP-UX to Cups queue on Ubuntu. Hp-UX use the lpd protocol on 515, but ubuntu is not listing on it anymore... On my old SLES9 Server that works fine
<MuhQ> i don't know what to install to use this protocol like on my old SLES9 server. I asked google but i can't find any solution :(
<holstein> MuhQ: i dont know what tha "protocol" is, or means.. if you can print to the hardware, the drivers are in place.. what are you trying to print?
<Dr_NumaNumaNeh> hmm.  HP-UX dosent use cups eh.
<MuhQ> I'm printing XML Reports from our ERP server. The HP-UX spooler prints it to a defined cups queue and cups delivere it to the DCS software. On the Ubuntu Server ist everythin working very nice. Only the transmission from the HP-UX to Ubuntu fails because Ubuntu does not listening on port 515 anymore. HP-UX does not use CUPS, it is using the default spooling daemon.
<ickardo> hi
<ickardo> someone speak spanish?
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_Willis> No Hablo
<ickardo> jaaa Dr. Willis
<ickardo> muy bien lo hablas
<ickardo> but i can try in english too
<ickardo> gracias ubottu
<MuhQ> @holstein: Port 515 is for the LPD protocol (Line Printer Daemon) -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Printer_Daemon_protocol
<holstein> MuhQ: i have never used that...
<ickardo> someone mexican?
<ickardo> raza!
<ickardo> amigos!
<ickardo> clica!
<holstein> !ot | ickardo
<ubottu> ickardo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ickardo> ok
<ickardo> understand
<ickardo> im sorry
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm running Unity + XMir on Ubuntu 13.10 with the latest updates, and the desktop environment is freezing up approximately 30 seconds after I log in. Is this a known issue?
<holstein> !13.10 | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> aliendude5300: drop back to 13.04 for official support
<DoYouKnow> can you guys provide me with some information on cpu governors?
<Dr_Willis> beta support in #ubuntu+1  ;)
<DoYouKnow> I need a good one for my xps m1530
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: you mean cpu freq tools?
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje, I am having an issue where my laptop is so hot I can barely touch it
<DoYouKnow> I have repeatedly cleaned it, but most of the time only windows is comfortable
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: what ubuntu version?
<DoYouKnow> 13.04
<holstein> DoYouKnow: i have found the graphics driver can really help, if there are other options for a driver available to you
<NewbKen> ok I have a new Hp envy m6 laptop and i want to dump the windows and put Ubuntu on ( UEFI ) is this possiable or do i have to stay in legacy mode ??
<DoYouKnow> holstein, ok, I noticed that on Windows.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | NewbKen
<ubottu> NewbKen: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DoYouKnow> holstein, I am using the open source one, so should I switch to a proprietary one?
<Dr_Willis> you have checked the forums and askubuntu..com for info about that specicic laptop DoYouKnow ?
<Dr_Willis> NewbKen:  you want to totally erase windows?
<holstein> DoYouKnow: there is no "should".. i have noticed that switching to the proprietary ones, when available, can help with that issue.. may not in your case
<NewbKen> Dr_Willis . yes
<DoYouKnow> Dr_Willis, someone complained the fans would not turn off, that is the same problem I'm experiencing, but someone said it should be filed as a bug report and was offtopic
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: you might wanna try ##hardware aswell for known issues on your device aswell
<Dr_Willis> NewbKen:  personally. id  go get a ssd hard drive. swap the windows hd out. put it on a shelf somewhere.. and install ubuntu onto the ssd. ;)    as for any uefi issues.. ive not delt with it enough to suggest anything else
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: nice idea!
<Dr_Willis> DoYouKnow:  fans staying on  - may be due to the thing overheating.  Id definatly try the closed source drivers
<NewbKen> ok so the other side of the fence so to speak is my system has a intel / ati hybrid video card am i still going to get the graphics out of it or ?
<lotuspsychje> NewbKen: will you be gaming on ubuntu?
<NewbKen> might try and get steam running but not sure yet
<Dr_Willis> dual gpu systems can be a pain. ;(
<lotuspsychje> NewbKen: steam, playonlinux and wine will help you out for sure
<NewbKen> cool
<NewbKen> thanks for your time guys
<lotuspsychje> NewbKen: no problem
<xmetal> back
<vee_> hey guys, i installed ubuntu minimal, and was wondering how i can setup automounting of usbs?
<vee_> pcmanfm says itll do it, but it doesn't :(
<clj_newb_2345> what font do programmers use on Ubuntu? I really like Terminus for it's bitmap, but I find the "i" and "l" as well as "()" vs "{}" hard to distinguish
<zeta-> Ubuntu Mono
<Dr_Willis> vee_:  auto mounting from the desktop? or console?
<clj_newb_2345> zeta-: fc-list does not show "ubuntu mono" even though it's installed
<clj_newb_2345> zeta-: any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<vee_> Dr_Willis: which ever is easier. is there any way i can have it plug in and just auto mount in the background? its for a friend of mine and he's not too familiar with linux
<Dr_Willis> vee_:  so is he going to be using the unity desktop ? or what exactly?
<achillesiv> hello I recently updated to kernel 3.10.6 but now my monitor's resolution is messed up, how do I get 1920x1080 back?
<wilee-nilee> achillesiv, Why are you using kernels not part of the standard updates?
<achillesiv> just wanted to try it out
<wilee-nilee> or is this 13.10
<y4h0> are ubuntu 12.04 packages compatible with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<wilee-nilee> achillesiv, not supported here is all.
<achillesiv> no mint 15 kde
<wilee-nilee> achillesiv, your running mint?
<vee_> Dr_Willis: he's on dwm right now
<achillesiv> yes
<wilee-nilee> !mint | achillesiv
<ubottu> achillesiv: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zeta-> wilee-nilee: raring-updates -> raring
<wilee-nilee> zeta-, And you point is?
<wilee-nilee> your
<zeta-> clj_newb_2345: my fc-list does show ubuntu mono
<clj_newb_2345> zeta-: this is probably my punishment for using ubuntu-server rather than ubuntu-desktop to avoid the unity crap
<zeta-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring-updates/mysql-server-5.5 has a dependency on upstart-job that is not available :(
<wilee-nilee> !who | zeta-
<ubottu> zeta-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * zeta- is lazy
<wilee-nilee> zeta-, is in ignore
<zeta-> wilee-nilee: You asked me a Q before disappearing ...
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am a long time Ubuntu user.. and have recently bought a Dell Vostro 5460 with nVidia 630M.. However, lately, when I try to boot my 12.10 installation.. it gives an error of 'running in low graphics mode' and even after numerous attempts refuses to proceed.. Also, I have disabled my nVidia discrete card using bbswitch.. Please help..!
<wilee-nilee> purezen, Are you getting to the desktop at all, and here are some threads that may help. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+nVidia+630M
<GeorgeTorwell> is anyone around
<purezen> wilee-nilee, Well, usually I could get around the issue just by rebooting.. but today I am unable to make to the desktop at all..
<wilee-nilee> purezen, Have you tried nomodeset?
<purezen> wilee-nilee, Well, no.. Though, I have disabled it completely using bbswtich..
<clj_newb_2345> what tool can I use on ubuntu to edit pcf (bitmap font) files?
<clj_newb_2345> I want to make some changes to terminus
<GeorgeTorwell> <GeorgeTorwell> when im at home my home PC goes crazy occasionaly and shows the disk light and everything stops responding
<GeorgeTorwell> <GeorgeTorwell> sometimes I can get to a terminal
<GeorgeTorwell> <GeorgeTorwell> but everything slows down to a crawl untul I have to reboot
<GeorgeTorwell> <GeorgeTorwell> how can I find out the reason
<FloodBot1> GeorgeTorwell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> purezen, nvidia is out of my knowledge area, mainly I was trying to get info that is more detailed, so the askubuntu links are about it. ;)
<purezen> wilee-nilee, Ok..:-)
<lvleph> I am trying to debug my system, so I was hoping someone could help me.
<lvleph> What seems to happen is during IO on a particular partition the system locks
<lvleph> So, what I did was run iostat and then ran an rsync on the system
<dr_willis> lvleph:  you monitored dmesg output during this time?
<lvleph> dmesg doesn't say anything
<lvleph> iostat gives zeros during the lock
<lvleph> I am completely lost
<lvleph> I am going to try and watch dmesg and lock things
<lvleph> Here you go dr_willis http://pastebin.com/E6KN4hsj
<zeta-> GeorgeTorwell: try htop
<zaphyro> whats this
<aName> Hi there. How do I clear a BADSIG error with apt? Steam keeps breaking it and I know there's like three commands I can do it in but I don't remember what they are.
<GeorgeTorwell> I have top running
<GeorgeTorwell> but its too late now
<GeorgeTorwell> I rebooted
<GeorgeTorwell> and everything is working as normal
<dr_willis> zaphyro:  what?
<lvleph> I think this confirms that the hard drive is damaged dr_willis
<zaphyro> what is this channel
<dr_willis> !ubuntu | zaphyro
<ubottu> zaphyro: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<GeorgeTorwell> THIS....IS....UBUNTU!!!!!
 * GeorgeTorwell kicks zaphyro into the pit
<dr_willis> zaphyro:  read t he channel topic  when you join  a channel. ;)
<nowayride> lvleph: does smart come back on that?
<zaphyro> whats this again
<dr_willis> lvleph:  hds seem to be more fragile every year
<dr_willis> !support | zaphyro
<ubottu> zaphyro: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nowayride> I'd check for uncorrectables reported on that
<dr_willis> zaphyro:  and how did you get here we have to womder/
<lvleph> Fragile? It was dropped off a table. dr_willis
<dr_willis> lvleph:  ;) thats not good for them
<xmetal> oh geez
<zaphyro> heard some people talking about it
<lvleph> SMART hasn't told me anything
<dr_willis> !manual | zaphyro
<ubottu> zaphyro: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nowayride> And drives in general are really finicky, you can have a near new drive just die and have drives with like.. thousands of power on and no issue
<dr_willis> lvleph:  ive learned that  SMART can not be so aSMART at times
<nowayride> smartctl -a /dev/sda ?
<zaphyro> ok
<xmetal> well i have to figure out why there is so much of a price difference between Office depot site and the store but at least my amazon.com dvds came
<nowayride> Are you checking pass or actual stats? Because it can still get errors and show "healthy"
<xmetal> :)
<xmetal> only tried one so far ... seem to work
<lvleph> nowayride: I ran it from disk utility, but I can do that too.
<dr_willis> new hds have so much more  tight tolerances and   precision then the good old drives from 10+ yrs ago. ;)
<aName> Figured it out. sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf THEN sudo apt-get update
<nowayride> I um.. I have no idea what the disk utility does but you wanna look at offline uncorrectable and reallocated/pending sectors
<zeta-> To be fair, Topic doesn't say http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> i see thhe topic mention www.ubuntu.com when i join.
<dr_willis> actually thats chanserv saying some stuff :)
<dr_willis> its just right below the topic line when i join
<lvleph> Interesting whenever I try to access a particular file the system locks.
<lvleph> Just copying the file creates the problem
<nowayride> That def could be a bad sector
<dr_willis> hmm., yep.
<lvleph> Good thing it is only a file needed for my research.
<nowayride> :\
<lvleph> Now if i could just unmount the hard drive.
<lvleph> My daughter is watching Mickey and would get mad...
<lvleph> She keeps getting mad everytime I lock the system.
<hexacode> anyone know the best way to copy entire partitions to an external hd?  should i simply do something like sudo cp -R / /media/externalmounteddrive
<vadi> Hi - my 13.04 laptop keeps launching into memtest on reboot. How can I stop that?
<gbence> choose another option at grub vadi
<vadi> The grub is hidden
<vadi> How to I bring it up?
<gbence> hidden?
<gbence> what do you mean-,
<vadi> There is no grub selection
<gbence> try pressing down button continous
<gbence> when you booting
<vadi> ok
<vadi> hm no, still went into memtest
<dr_willis> hold down the SHIFT key to see the grub menu if its hieedn
<vadi> ok
<dr_willis> if its going into memtest.. thatss.. very weird..
<vadi> the laptop is shutting down on it's own after a few minutes of running now - perhaps I need to take it apart and clean it?
<dr_willis> as if you have no other kernels
<vadi> I didn't ask it go to into memtest either
<gbence> vadi: reinstall it, if you dont have sensitive data
<vadi> Yeah I do
<gbence> on it
<xmetal> great part about grub and linux ... if a new kernal doesn't work, just boot to the older one :)
<vadi> I think I worked out the problem
<vadi> I had a usb stick that it half-finished installing Ubuntu on, and I think the laptop was set to boot from the usb first
<vadi> So taking it out made it load Ubuntu now.
<anildigital> when ppl talk about speed on linux.. what kind of speed they are talking about?
<anildigital> is it UI response speed?
<anildigital> or is it software like eclipse hogs?
<vadi> A little bit of everything?
<vadi> I find windows IO speed (copying/deleting files) to be much worse than ubuntu's for one
<lvleph> hexacode: you can use dd or rsync
<dr_willis> filesystem tasks can often be much much faster.
<dr_willis> as can stuff like reenoding videos. or other  computational intensive tasks
<dr_willis> then theres just the general feel and responsiveness of the gui's
<babinlonston> What this error ?
<babinlonston> PHP Warning:  syntax error, unexpected '=' in user_input.ini on line 32
<R0SSI> Hello
<R0SSI> I have a video that its subtitles can not be showed properly! I can't find what is its problem! can someone check the video (http://ubuntuone.com/5METhazA5wscCoasalVadO -> 7.1MB) and its subtitle? It shows timelines instead of texts!
<vadi> babinlonston: it's a syntax error (you typed something wrong). how does your line 32 look like? You might want to ask this in #php as well
<babinlonston> vadi:  this is the line 32      DWH_PASS=admin123$
<vadi> maybe the password needs to be in quotes?
<dr_willis> sure its not supposed to be    '  =  '   with spaces?
<qin> space?
<dr_willis> look at other lines.
<babinlonston> dr_willis: Sure thanks ill
<x-side> Hello there
<babinlonston> dr_willis: But other lines too there is not spaces ...
<x-side> Is it a right channel for ubuntu studio issues or am I offtop
<vadi> R0SSI: have you extracted both the video and the subtitle file before playing?
<dr_willis> x-side:  its officially supported hre. i think theres a studio channel also
<x-side> Thx Dr_willis
<x-side> I am super stuck with jack setup
<grendal-prime> this is kinda off topic
<R0SSI> vadi: Yes, they are extracted on my computer originally! I've packed them to upload them somewhere for you.
<R0SSI> Subtitle Source: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-01-physics-i-classical-mechanics-fall-1999/video-lectures/course-introduction/ -> Download Tab
<vadi> R0SSI: which player are you using? you might need to select the subtitle file manually for it to show.
<grendal-prime> but has anyone got any experience with setting up subdomains and routing them to servers from the gateway?
<xmetal> true
<x-side> Well, the thing is it does not see the usb soundcard (Focusrite Scarlett 2i2) in ubuntu studio. Though ubuntu studio does recognise the interface
<keon> 大家好
<R0SSI> vida: Vlc, smplayer, default player, etc! all players can recognize the subtitle but -as I said before- they shows "timelines" instead of the text!
<x-side> I suspect the problem might be with the built in soundcard. Could easily configure it in Puppy Studio, how do I get to turn it off completely in Ubuntu Studio?
<williangliao> keon: #ubuntu-cn
<neko> irc.the-future-irc
<dr_willis> R0SSI:  a video file can contain several differnt subtitle streams.  you can switch btween..
<dr_willis> x-side:  blacklist its modules, disable it in bios. or i recall some pulse tools to select the proper sound card
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<R0SSI> Emergency -> next 3 hours -> I have a lecture to invite people to contribute for translating MIT courses, but my selected mit video can not be accompanied with its subtitle
<R0SSI> I have a video that its subtitles can not be showed properly! I can't find what is its problem! can someone check the video (http://ubuntuone.com/5METhazA5wscCoasalVadO -> 7.1MB) and its subtitle? It shows timelines instead of texts!
<x-side> (therefore not offtop - relates to Ubuntu Studio)
<R0SSI> dr_willis: I didn't get what did you say?! may you explain more?!
<dr_willis> R0SSI:  a vide can  contain SEVERAL differnt subtitles.. the video player lets you select the ones to show.
<dr_willis> ie; english. spanishj, french, whatever.....
<dr_willis> its a video player setting/menu item/key shortcut to select the differnt ones
<qin> rossi the format of subtitle is wrong, find any video with good subtitle and compare formatting, maybe some batty dashes..
<qin> or tabs...
<x-side> Thanks, will try to kill it in bios
<x-side> I also recall there should be some Alsa config tool ran from the terminal
<x-side> Is there one?
<dr_willis> those sound trouble shoooting guides should mention it
<blazemore> x-side: alsamixer
<dr_willis> pavucontrol  gui  tool lso has some features to select what card
<R0SSI> This picture shows my problem: http://image.bayimg.com/59e4d83b4086ccf686dcbc3f926d8d3d8bfb3b56.jpg -> a part of timelines instead of texts! @vida, de_willis
<blazemore> R0SSI: It looks like your subtitles are just wrong in the video, not an Ubuntu problem - although you could try a different video player like VLC
<x-side> That is extremely weird though, i can see both interfaces listed in sound settings
<blazemore> R0SSI: There are websites where you can download subtitles also, but I don't think I should link them here
<x-side> But none does anything
<dr_willis> mencoder and mplayer can also  rip out the  subtitles so you can look at them
<blazemore> x-side: Try installing "pavucontrol"
<x-side> It is installed by default
<blazemore> Really?
<ActionParsnip> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<ActionParsnip> options and in universe...
<blazemore> Didn't think so
<dr_willis> not installled by default on normal ubuntu.. perhaps on ubuntu studio
<blazemore> It should be IMO
<x-side> Yup. It is the default one in Ubuntu Studio
<blazemore> Just a reminder that #ubuntu-studio exists, x-side
<dr_willis> the whole audio system - is sadly.... confuseing at times.
<x-side> Blazemore, yes I guess I should try there. Thanks for the reminder.
<R0SSI> blazemore: I know; but the subtitles come from MIT website: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-01-physics-i-classical-mechanics-fall-1999/video-lectures/course-introduction/ -> Download tab
<x-side> dr_willis - I know. And it is super sad for me. I am a composer pro musician with a hobby curiosity in systems. Spent 2 years on BeOS as my main system back in 2002. After 10 years of making music on win I cant stand it anymore. Tried mac - even worse. Got a very big faith in ubuntu, but somehow cant get to the creativity part because of all the weird shaman dancing required
<dr_willis> R0SSI:  try playing them in a totally differnt player/os/method and see if they are still invalid..   it could be the video file has a problem.
<blazemore> R0SSI: You downloaded the .srt subtitles?
<x-side> I was wondering if the problem is that no one bothered to make a decent configure out of the box tool or with the architecture of linux itself
<dr_willis> x-side:  ive just had to fight a bitt to get the hdmi out working, or turning it off to use my spekers y default ;)  i dont even have sound enabled half th etime
<blazemore> x-side: Sound just sort of works for me
<dr_willis> disable the other card in the bios - would be the simplist way to  force the other card to be used
<leku> hey i'm running version 12.04 and wondering what the equiv. to chkconfig in this release would be?
<leku> I want to add a new init script
<blazemore> leku: update-rc.d
<blazemore> leku: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2263/chkconfig-alternative-for-ubuntu-server
<leku> thanks
<blazemore> np, I googled "chkconfig ubuntu 12.04"
<dr_willis> im not even sure how well update-rc.d works with Upstart these days
<leku> i just did too
<leku> found the same page
<dr_willis> see the upstart cook book site for manageing upstart stuff
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<leku> same time lol
<R0SSI> dr_willis: I tried for VLC, totem. smplayer
<dr_willis> R0SSI:  try playin the video on a smart phone, or a differnt pc.
<R0SSI> blazemore: yes -> intro.srt
<dr_willis> its very likely its a typo of mesed up .srt file
<Voi> my touchpad is very slow after suspend/resume on ubuntu 13.04, any1 familiar with this bug?
<x-side> Okay. Thanks for your help everyone, I'll go bother the #ubuntu-studio a bit :)
<blazemore> Voi: Have you tried increasing the speed in input settings?
<Voi> no and i have no idea what you mean,
<Voi> also its slow only for like < 1 minute, then its normal
<blazemore> Voi: In the top right corner ckick the cog button then press system settings
<dr_willis> so for aboiut 60 seconds after a resume - it acts up.. then starts woerking normally?
<Voi> right
<Voi> dr_willis, sometimes it even freezes, then i ctrl+alt+f1 and back f7
<blazemore> Voi: Does the system have a make and model?
<Voi> blazemore, again i dont know what you mean
<Voi> ah
<Voi> im on an Aspire 1810TZ
<dr_willis> ;)
<Voi> acer
<dr_willis> checked the bug reports and askubuntu.com and the forums for any info about that exact  laptop yet?
<ActionParsnip> Voi: do you have the latest BIOS?
<Voi> sorry, my brain is slow after sleep for a few hours too
<R0SSI> dr_willis: Solved:
<R0SSI> cat intro.srt | sed 's/..:..:../&.000/g' > tmp; mv tmp intro.srt
<Voi> ActionParsnip, bios, ive been toying with this, cus there was a bug with the original bios indeed regarding sleep
<blazemore> R0SSI: Nice
<ActionParsnip> Voi: do you dual boot?
<Voi> ActionParsnip, which is: the laptop would wake up by itself, or freeze with 100% CPU on going to sleep
<Voi> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Voi: then get it updated, Companies like to use pretty Windows apps to update BIOS' unlike the old days where it was a scary DOS app
<Voi> ActionParsnip, no, i tried different BIOS and now picked the one where this bug doesnt appear, since i use sleep a lot; the newest bios have this bug again..
<ActionParsnip> Voi: ahh I see
<ActionParsnip> Voi: glad you check the difference :)
<Voi> hell i had to t,t
<ActionParsnip> Voi: you sound like a smart cookie
<Voi> i was scared to update bios at first <,<
<ActionParsnip> Voi: wise to be so, you can brick your mobo
<Voi> ActionParsnip, but as i said when on resume the touchpad gets slow, i get to shell mode with ctrl alt f1 and back with alt+f7 and it works normally
<dry[1]> hi. is there any graph editor (3D) for ubuntu and better than GraphThing?
<Voi> what happens when i change to shell mode and back, does xorg get reloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Voi: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Voi: if you unload then reload the touchpad driver module, is it better?
<Voi> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> Voi: if you run:   lsmod | grep psmouse     do you see 'psmouse' in the output?
<ActionParsnip> Voi: if so, run:      sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 3; sudo modprobe psmouse          run that after you wake up and the mouse is slow.
<Voi> ActionParsnip, @ bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/373690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373690 in XOrg-Driver-Synaptics "Synaptic touchpad very slow after suspend/resume" [High,Confirmed]
<Voi> im guessing thats my bug... only that im on 13.04 and an acer aspire 1810tz
<ActionParsnip> Voi: try the command
<Voi> mouse is NOT slow after sleep 3;
<Voi> sudo modprobe psmouse produces no output?
<ActionParsnip> Voi: it won't
<ActionParsnip> Voi: no news is good news
<dr_willis> if a command does not prodice an error.. it has nothing to report. ;)
<ActionParsnip> is it better after you unload andreload the module?
<dr_willis> error: the command eas successfull!
<dr_willis> ;)
<nowayride1> Woooooow... I think my (home) Ubuntu VM somehow tried to become my WAN gateway when I bridged my modem... it had a public IP lol
<Voi> ActionParsnip, what do you mean with "the module"
<ActionParsnip> Voi: psmouse    is a kernel module, it is loaded and makes the hardware work
<Voi> im guessing in this case no news is bad news, cus if it were an error with ubuntu then it would be easier fixed than if it were a problem with BIOS stuff xd
<Voi> let me try to "real" sleep
<Voi> seems to work fine now;
<ActionParsnip> Voi: after the command is ran?
<Voi> i ran sudo modprobe psmouse, then went to sleep, then resumed and it was ok
<dr_willis> theres some way to run commands arter a resume automatcally i belive
<flycharlles> I need some help
<ActionParsnip> Voi: psmouse should be already loaded...
<ActionParsnip> flycharlles: ask away
<Voi> i think so
<Voi> lsmod | grep psmouse gave me: psmouse                95870  0
<ActionParsnip> Voi: if you reboot and run:   lsmod | grep psmouse     is it loaded?
<Voi> let me try
<ActionParsnip> Voi: if not, we can make it load at boot and it should fix
<flycharlles> I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop but with a dual boot Windows / and linux but I can't boot in to linux
<blazemore> Do you get an error flycharlles ?
<ActionParsnip> flycharlles: are you using UEFI?
<flycharlles> I have just made a partition for Ubuntu but when I start the laptop, it doesn't give the option to choose between linox or Windows 7
<flycharlles> it just boots straight to Windows 7
<flycharlles> everything went fine with the installation
<flycharlles> UEFI?
<blazemore> flycharlles: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<flycharlles> Well, I dont' know. I have an Asus laptop
<jbnicolai> Hi guys, at work I'm on an ubuntu desktop where the screen automatically dims after about ten seconds. Brightness returns when I switch applications - so I end up alt-tabbing every half minute because my terminal is near unreadable.
<vlitomsk> Hello world
<ActionParsnip> flycharlles: does the system have make and model
<jbnicolai> There is no option to turn of this dimming in settings > screen brightness
<flycharlles> X501
<blazemore> jbnicolai: is it in power settings?
<jbnicolai> Any way to disable this stupid automatic (desktop - not laptop) dimming?
<jbnicolai> blazemore: nope.
<flycharlles> it is Asus X501A
<flycharlles> No, I only have one hdd
<blazemore> flycharlles: If you hold Shift during bootup do you get a menu?
<puca> hey, I have some clients on my network that mount a volume on a main server using NFS. lately my clients have been having problems reaching the server. they find it fine in the beginning but after a few hours they lose connection.
<flycharlles> with different partitions for Linux
<jbnicolai> blazemore: it's not under power settings and not under screen and brightness settings.
<Voi> well, i cant reproduce my touchpad lag atm... maybe its because im not going to sleep long enough, and then id guess its a bios problem
<puca> I get the NFS stale file handle error.
<jbnicolai> And it's horribly frustrating ;)
<blazemore> jbnicolai: What Ubuntu version?
<jbnicolai> 2.10
<jbnicolai> 12.10*
<flycharlles> ah, I need to try to hold SHIFT during the boot and try if it works
<flycharlles> I am a noob on linux yet
<puca> not really sure what may be the problem here. seems like there's some problem with my local host allocation but I don't know how to check it.
<AllInOne> Welcome to TV OnLine Http://AllINONE.NIX.VN
<puca> trying to reproduce the error now but I didn't find anything enlightening in the logs earlier so I may not find anything this time around either.
<blazemore> puca: This type of error message is seen when a file or directory that was opened by an NFS client is removed, renamed, or replaced on the server
<jbnicolai> So to reiterate: screen, on desktop ubuntu 12.10, automatically dims. There's no option under power or screen settnigs and it becomes bright again when I alt-tab to an other application.
<nowayride1> jbnicolai: brightness and lock
<jbnicolai> nowayride1: It's not under there.
<nowayride1> Turn screen off after X.. it's just Ubuntu has a much slower fade than say Windows
<blazemore> You could try installing caffeine, jbnicolai https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<puca> blazemore: yeah, I read that too. I know the files and directories are not removed, renamed or replaced though so I figure it may also come if they have issues finding a route to the host.
<nowayride1> Oooh you said 12.10.. bah they probably did move it in 13.04
<puca> blazemore: which is what has been happening at intervals with my clients, they lose the route to host so I can't ssh into them.
<jbnicolai> blazemore: heh, yeah considered exactly that but didn't try it yet as I figured it's not due to inactivity. It's happening as I'm typing here due to not switching applications for over ten seconds.
<flycharlles> If there is an UEFI on the laptop, can I disable it ?
<flycharlles> I really to get way from Windows
<jbnicolai> blazemore: do you think it will still work?
<blazemore> jbnicolai: Has it always done this?
<jbnicolai> blazemore: ever since I inherited this machine from a now ex coworker.
<blazemore> jbnicolai: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim-time 60
<jbnicolai> It's a corporate machine at a bank, can't wipe it and throw up a newer version of ubuntu. I'm already happy it's not a windows machine.
<jbnicolai> blazemore: sorry for the late responce, received a phone call. It seems to have fixed it :)
<jbnicolai> Hmm, or at least made it less.
<blazemore> yes it set it to 60 seconds
<jbnicolai> Yeah, I understand ;)
<jbnicolai> So now that I'm here - could I also ask how to change the dead-key behaviour of ~ and '?
<jbnicolai> Currently to get a tilde I have to press the key followed by space
<jbnicolai> Which is of course a huge pain when often referencing your home directory from the cli
<jbnicolai> (sorry for the noobyness, new to ubuntu)
<dr_willis> hmm.. what language is the keyboard in and the keyboard setting set to?
<dr_willis>  ive never herd of having to hit ~ then space
<xananax> Hello, just wondering about something. I am going to format and install a clean version of ubuntu, keeping my ~home on another partition. I have gigs over gigs of Steam games that I don't want to re-download. Will they work out of the box, or will I have to download them again? Anyone knows?
<nowayride1> They did inherit the system too so who knows
<xananax> Provided I keep all paths
<nowayride1> xananax: when you reinstall Steam there should be an option to set the games path again, at least that's how it works using D: in Windows
<jbnicolai> dr_willis: ah, I managed to resolve this myself, sorry for bothering you. Looking under keyboard language settings it was set to "English (US with dead keys)", switching to "English (US)" fixed it. :)
<nowayride1> ^ Neat
<X200> hey guys, I'm using a tv screen in a dual screen configuration and sometimes when I move a window between the screens Ubuntu freezes and nothing works except the curser. I tried to looking in the logs at /var/log but found nothing that indicates a problem. I know there's some sort of a log collection utility in Ubuntu, someone knows how can I use it to find the problem?
<nowayride1> X200: /var/log/Xorg.0.log didn't?
<nowayride1> Or under /var/log/lightdm/?
<xananax> nowayride1, ok, that's a good sign, thanks
<dr_willis> xananax:  you mean games you insgalled with steam for linux?  or in wine?
<xananax> dr_willis, steam for linux. No dual boot and no wine for me
<X200> nowayride1: as far as I can tell there's no problem in Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> from wht ive seen of steam.. the binari you install. actually just sort of installs the real steam into the users home. so if you backup all your home - the games should stay. (i think)
<nowayride1> xananax: no guarantee it will work, but I would think they would keep it that way
<dr_willis> steam on linux - is sort of weird
<xananax> dr_willis, nowayride1, yeah, I thought so too, but since my connection is so slow and it was such a pain to dl all of that, I want to make as sure as I can. Well, I guess that's as certain as I'll be
<X200> nowayride1: and /var/log/lightdm/ logs are empty
<xananax> dr_willis, why weird :) ?
<dr_willis> at least i think thats how it works. - if you install tf2. it actually goes in your users home directory
<blazemore> I would assume somewhere like .steam
<dr_willis> xananax:   the steam.deb installs a binary that the user runs that  THEN actrually installs steam in the users home.. and all games go in the users home. very differnt then how it works on windows
<xananax> blazemore, yes, they do, ~/.steam/steam/SteamApps/common actually
<dr_willis> xananax:  if 4 users all installed steam and the same games on the same linux box.. i THINK it would actually make 4 copies of the game.
<dr_willis> which would be a BIG issue :) in some cases
<dr_willis> plus  steam updates itself (the version in the users home) which sort of makes the whole point of hjaving steam.deb packages a little pointless
<xananax> dr_willis, I am certain the games are in my ~, that's a fact. I am just wondering if there is any possibility that deps would be installed outside
<xananax> since the games are not managed by apt, I would not know what the deps are, or how to get them
<dr_willis> if you reinstalled the steam.deb i would think  it would work fine,
<X200> Is there a way to use apport to collect logs and save them on the system for my examination?
<dr_willis> the games wouldent need any deps. i imagine
<dr_willis> or the steam.deb sould manage them
<xananax> Yeah me too. Well...Gonna try and I'll know
<vlitomsk> hello
<vlitomsk> i've problem: openbox always starts with GNOME session because in past i've added startup application and now it runs
<vlitomsk> (it = startup application)
<dr_willis> startup stuff can be defined in the .config/autostart directory i belive
<vlitomsk> i don't use any login manager, i use startx , and in ~/.xinitrc `dbus-launch --exit-with-session openbox-session`
<dr_willis> openbox may have its own directory or file also
<vlitomsk> i've cleaned /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart and ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<dr_willis> theres a .config/autostart also
<dr_willis> but you may want to ask in #openbox
<vlitomsk> thank you
<dr_willis> people just done use 'saved sessions' like they used to years go.
<vlitomsk> lol, #openbox need invitation
<dr_willis> more likely its 'regeiesterd nicks only;
<bekks> vlitomsk: Youneed to register your nickname.
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vlitomsk> thx
<vlitomsk> another try..
<dr_willis> id also say check the openbox faq/docs
<vlitomsk> yeah! it works! problem was in ~/.config/autostart
<vlitomsk> i thought it's only GNOME folder
<[[thufir]]> I'm on 12.04 and have broken packages regarding openjdk installing:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988309/    not sure how fix that
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<[[thufir]]> I did the update, I just don't like that -f option.  can that lead to further breaking the system?
<[[thufir]]> oh, 12.04 LTS (don't want to distro upgrade for a while)
<blazemore> tell me what it says before you accept any changes
<[[thufir]]> thx
<[[thufir]]> blazemore: it just want's to upgrade skype and skype-bin  http://pastebin.com/ZpE5Fxd7     however, that makes me wonder, why doesn't it just do that automatically?
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: How did you try to install openjdk?
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: you shouldn't be using a root shell
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: What happens when you try to run sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless
<[[thufir]]> trying to install headless leads to tzdata-java, which won't install:  http://pastebin.com/qjF2sGjN
<Concrete> Hey
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: you either have held packages and its messing up dependencies, or you have a ppa, or both. and you really should be using sudo instead of a root shell
<[[thufir]]> on the held broken packages, that's definitely what the error message says.  I did upgrade and update, as well as clean and auto-clean.  I'm looking but, unsure how else to fix held packages.
<Concrete> Does anyoe know how to change a Ubuntu forum username? Perferably without contact an admin
<MuhQ> Hey guys... i created a new service in xinet.d with some arguments on "server_args". I restarted xinet.d an the service was listening on the port, but if i run "xinetd -d" then i see that my arguments are not set... What could it be? http://pastebin.com/rtgvrBYN
<bekks> MuhQ: So which service exactly did you create using which arguments exactly?
<antar> Hi everybody
<tatz> fuck you
<bekks> tatz: Watch your language.
<tatz> dont tell me how to live my life.
<MuhQ> a printer service (lpd) on port 515 with the argument "server_args     = cups-lpd -o document-format=application/octet-stream"
<bekks> Then live it outside this channel.
<DJones> !guidelines | tatz
<ubottu> tatz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tatz> !guidelanes | DJones
<tatz> !guidelines | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MuhQ> but on "xinetd -d" i get the output: "Server argv ="
<tatz> what was that for.
<bekks> MuhQ: The server arguments should be in quotes.
<DJones> tatz: If you want to stay in the channel, please follow the guidelines you've just been given
<k1l_> tatz: stop that behaviour immediately if you want to stay in this channel.
<tatz> whoa dood
<tatz> don't shoot, im a friendly
<antar> i have installed terralinux , it has a lot of effect i want to remove them any way to do that ?
<tatz> antar,
<k1l_> antar: delete the partition its installed into
<X200> Unity logs are saved in /var/log/lightdm/ ?
<k1l_> X200: or in .xsession-errors in home
<tatz> X200, no
<antar> kll i mean the unity effects how can i take like a simple ubuntu
<tatz> they're saved in /var/log/heavydm/
<tatz> antar, you mean with like gnome2?
<DJones> antar: Terralinux isn't a supported release of Ubuntu, you'll need to ask in its own support channel
<X200> k1l_: thanks
<k1l_> antar: terralinux is not supported. install ubuntu to get ubuntu support
<antar> its normal ubuntu version
<antar> just have some unity effects
<k1l_> antar: then it would not be named terra linux :) see their support, we dont know what they changed
<antar> kll_ if you have a ubuntu and you installed a theme how you can remove it then ?
<DJones> antar: Presumably you would do the opposite of what you did to install the theme
<k1l_> antar: change the  theme with unity-tweak-tool
<antar> mmm ok kll_
<X200> hey found a funny error log in .xsession-errors while trying to debug a problem. "gnome-session[5271]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<[[thufir]]> is there a better way to install tzdata-java than to manually download the .deb as found here:  http://superuser.com/questions/478284/dependencies-problems-installing-openjdk-on-ubuntu   which seems like it will just further break packaging.
<DJones> [[thufir]]: Looks like the package is in the repo's, so sudo apt-get install txdata-java should work
<DJones> tzdata-java even
<Xethron> Hello
<Xethron> I'm getting the following error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by ./Engine)
<Xethron> how do I install GLIBC_2.17?
<smartboyhw> Xethron, which version are you in?
<[[thufir]]> DJones: pardon about that, I wasn on finch and got may paste mixed up.  it's the wrong version of tzdata for some reason:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988388/
<smartboyhw> Xethron, I mean, Ubuntu version
<Xethron> 12.10
<DJones> [[thufir]]: I wasn't following the conversation in detail, not sure why it would be the wrong version though
<DJones> Xethron: Looks like that version is only available in 13.04, 12.10 looks to have version 2.15
<Xethron> :/
<Xethron> Can't I get it somehow?
<Xethron> Or would it break other things?
<CatKiller> http://www.iana.org/time-zones
<CatKiller> it's just a set of files
<CatKiller> easy to replace
<CatKiller> you can keep the original somewhere in case something goes wrong
<DJones> Xethron: I can't see any alternatives
<[[thufir]]> DJones:    I have the exact problem as here:  http://superuser.com/questions/478284/  where apt seems to want the wrong version of tzdata-java and the only solution seems to be to manually download a different version.  Isn't apt supposed to figure that stuff out on its own?
<smartboyhw> Xethron, well, maybe you can compile it yourself
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<DJones> [[thufir]]: Looks like somebody else has a similar problem, there is a bug filed (although its in spanish) in the last 24 hours so possibly something that will be in the process of being fixed
<[[thufir]]> wild, I didn't notice the bug fix!  thanks for seeing that.  will it break anything were I to manually download the .deb suggested?
<DJones> [[thufir]]: The bug isn't saying its been fixed yet, and doesn't look to have been reviewed, so could be a while before it gets sorted, as with any manual install, it could break something, I'd be tempted to wait for now and see what happens
<[[thufir]]> hmm, thanks.  well, at least it explains why apt wasn't figuring it out as I would expect it to normally.
<Skizu> Hey odd question, how do I search for a file?
<blazemore> Skizu: locate filename
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu dash has a search feature also
<Dr_Willis> locate uses a database, thats updated automatically every 24 hrs via a cron job also.
<Skizu> dash? I've no dashboard
<Dr_Willis> Skizu:  so it sort of depends on what you are looking for
<Dr_Willis> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> heh wrong factoid
<Dr_Willis> top left button in unity, brings up the dash. as does taping the super key
<Dr_Willis> locate and find are cli tools to search for files/dirs and do things with them
<Skizu> Dr_Willis: I've no GUI :)
<Dr_Willis> locate and find are cli tools to search for files/dirs and do things with them <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< as we said...
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo updatedb' will force the locate database to update
<Dr_Willis> ls -R | grep pattern    ;) for some cases.
<Skizu> Can I use locate with a given star point e.g. /var/www/dir
<Dr_Willis> locate has dozens of options
<puca> anyone know why volumes mounted by nfs may get file handle errors after a while when there's no changes made to the files on the server or the server itself?
<blazemore> Do you have an exact error, puca ?
<puca> let me see.
<blazemore> puca: Potentially useful info in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078268&page=2
<puca> the error is Stale NFS file handle.
<vice_> folks, can i ask a question about xfce ubuntu?
<blazemore> !xubuntu | vice_
<ubottu> vice_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<puca> blazemore: the problem is that my setup worked fine until I rebooted the machines. that makes me think this is a problem with the internal naming of the machines.
<puca> so everything worked fine, I rebooted then had problems finding the nfs mount until I rebooted the server two more times then all the servers were able to mount the volume.
<Skizu> How do I install/download stuff of github?
<puca> they were able to mount the volume but after accessing it for a few hours they spontaneously unmount it.
<puca> and I can't see anything useful in the logs.
<Dr_Willis> puca:  dmesg may have some info.
<Dr_Willis> nfs server configs may also have a verbose logging feature
<Dr_Willis> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<puca> tried to look at dmesg earlier to no avail but I guess I can take another look and see if there's anything.
<puca> I am not familiar with the format of these logs though so I might not be literate enough to spot something that should be obvious.
<vice_> i have a trouble with my second screen, i cant change resolution (1280x1024
<Dr_Willis> vice_:  what drivers are you using and what video card?
<vice_> oh, i didn install drivers, sorry
<vice_> im using ubuntu first time, cant used to it :)
<puca> hm, actually I may see something now. how do I find out what sda1 for example is?
<vice_> where can i check my equipment, its not my own pc?
<Dr_Willis> puca:  the mount command shows where things are mounted
<puca> ^___^
<puca> ty
<Dr_Willis> vice_:   'lspci' shows hardware info  and theres an 'addatitional-driver' tab in the software-sources tool
<vice_> Dr_Willis: ty, i have to install Nvidia drivers now?
<vice_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV740 PRO [Radeon HD 4770]
<teeceepee> ok windows guy keep doing vxx-new-version/ in a git repository!
<vice_> IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller
<auronandace> vice_: vga is the graphics
<meister_> some german?
<blazemore> !de | meister_
<ubottu> meister_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MuhQ> meister_: jop
<BRK> how to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04.2 to ubuntu 12.04.3?
<puca> if I have two computers accessing the same disk through nfs can this cause instability? they're doing a lot of reads and writes.
<Dr_Willis> vice_:  i always use the nvidia drivers for my ncidia cards.
<blazemore> BRK: You don't have to, the point-releases are just updates to the installation medium
<meister_> thxx
<vice_> teeceepee: are u speaking to me?
<puca> also, is the information in dmesg written to another log with human readable timestamp?
<BRK> but 12.04.3 comes with updated kernel and x stack.. how to get that?
<teeceepee> vice_ depends on who you are
<vice_> widnows guy ofc
<Dr_Willis> wasent there somthing unusual about the 12.04.2 -> 12.04.3 updates..   I recall there being some extra command needed to go from one to the other.
<blazemore> BRK: No, the .1, .2 and .3 releases are just integrating the updates into the iso
<k1l_> BRK: the .3 release is like a servicepack on windows. when updating you get to that state automatically. its just for the case you need to make a new install you dont have to load all updates from that mean time
<k1l_> BRK: to use the enablement stack see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<blazemore> BRK: Basically as long as your system is up-to-date (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade) you already have it
<teeceepee> vice_ oh yeah, speaking to you lot
<BRK> alright then.. thanks :-)
<Sagitt> hi all
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106159/whats-the-deal-with-point-releases-in-lts-versions/243756#243756
<Sagitt> i'v Acer Veriton N2620G with 2 x usb 3.0 and 4 x usb 2.0
<Sagitt> usb 2.0 not works, but 3.0 yes
<Sagitt> how i can fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Sagitt:  determine the chipset the usb3 is using and look it up on the forums and askubuntu.com  (and the pc make/model also) there my be a kniown issue and known work arounds
<max64> i need an ubuntu software to change my voice for audio chatting and recording...any suggestion?   ty
<Sagitt> Dr_Willis: how i can determinate the chipset?
<blazemore> max64: Take a look at Rakarrack, it's a sound effect rack designed for guitars but there's no reason you couldn't run your microphone through it
<Dr_Willis> Sagitt:  lspci command would be where id start looking
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<max64> blazemore:thank you .. i gonna install it now
<mojtaba> Hi, Could someone tell me how can I encrypt my whole hard drive? I am going to use Truecrypt, but it says it will format the drive first.
<blazemore> mojtaba: Truecrypt has an option for encrypting data in-place but it's obviously slow
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  you mean your os (/) drive?
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Yes
<mojtaba> blazemore: Where is it? I could not find it
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  i think that had to been done during the install process
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Is there anyway to do it now?
<blazemore> mojtaba: If you want to encrypt your system installation I'd strongly recommend doing a reinstallation
<meister_> Hi, I have two monitors. My graphics card is the Nvidia 7600gs. My DVI monitor is otherwise always run Windows on 1280x1024 pix in Ubuntu can no longer bring to this setting. However my second monitor is slightly smaller automatically adjusts well to 1280x1024 pixels. About the NVIDI Panal the DVI monitor can not be set so high. I currently have on at 1024x768 since that is the lowest common setting. Please Help. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  no idea. I doubt it. you can encrypt your users home - i dont see much point in encrypting the whole drive
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Could you please let me know how should I do that? (newbie)
<ikonia> meister_: what mode are you running the display in ?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  do what?
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: To encrypt /home, if that suffices.
<blazemore> mojtaba: http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> No idea how to do it after the install. I dont use the feature and i see DOZENS of people in here that enable the feature. then have to fight to restore their files/get them back - after system problems.. so i dont reccomend  encrypting your home either.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: If I do backup with deja.., Is the backup encrypted?
<Dr_Willis> whats 'deja' ?
<blazemore> mojtaba: By default, yes
<Dr_Willis> after your user logs in. the  user can access the unencrypted files..
<BRK> Dr_Willis: dejadup I think
<meister_> ikonia: Do you think TwinView?
<ikonia> meister_: I'm asking you - I'm not guessing
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Why you don't recommend /home encryption? How should I make my laptop secure?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  because i see DOZENS of people in here monthly fighting the encryption trying to recover their files.
<ikonia> mojtaba: have a real look at your data, does it really warrent the need for encyption ? and do you feel you have the required linux skills to manage it
<blazemore> mojtaba: I'd recommend you use Truecrypt to create an encrypted file container, and put any sensitive files in it
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: What if I run backup weekly?
<ikonia> mojtaba: you're missing the point a bit
<mojtaba> ikonia: It is all private data and I am always learning.
<meister_> ikonia: I do not understand exactly what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  what about it.. you should be doing that anyway.
<ikonia> meister_: what mode is the nvidia driver running in, twinview, mirror, span,
<mojtaba> blazemore: Can I put e.g. .thunderbird in the container?
<ikonia> mojtaba: what sort of private data ? sensitive data ?
<blazemore> mojtaba: Then I recommend you back up your data and reinstall, choosing the LVM and encryption options during the installation
<meister_> ikonia: in twinview
<blazemore> mojtaba: That way your entire system will be encrypted and you will have to enter a password before it will boot
<ikonia> actually, it's up to you, but I very rarely see people with a real need to encrypt their home data
<mojtaba> ikonia: credit card, passwords, emails,...
<ikonia> mojtaba: you'd be better to just encypt those files
<ikonia> meister_: doesn't twinview require the monitors to have the same resolution ?
<mojtaba> ikonia: Can I put the .thunderbird directory in an encrypted container?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  no it does not. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i use twinview all the time with differnt res
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: What is twinview?
<Sagitt> Dr_Willis: posted
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  nvidias variation of the xinerama feature of X
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: was that in reference to twinview ?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: can you use it with different resolutions now ?
<meister_> ikonia: I would like to have the same resolution on both monitors. On Windows, it worked! The DVI monitor goes to 1360x768 but strangely missing in 1280. the other goes up to 1280 pix ... I have to translate with google translate.
<Dr_Willis> yes. twinview works fine with differnt res monitrors.. dont it that way for like.. er years. ;)
<ikonia> I've not used it or tried to on different spec monitors for a long time
<Dr_Willis> i dont rcall it ever having that limitation.
<ikonia> it did at one point, I had a problem with it, but I'm not a current differnet spec user
<Dr_Willis> in the 13.04 release (perhaps earlier?) you can just plug in the 2nd monitor and it automatically enabled twinview here for me.
<ikonia> sounds good
<Dr_Willis> which suprised me that it worked that way, ;)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: that must mean it now generates the xorg.conf correctly, but I also thought xrandr didn't work with twinview for "on the fly" changes, appears I'm wrong on that too
<Dr_Willis> problem is my 2nd monitor is a big tv. that i leav off most of the time. it enabled it.. evne tho the tv was off.. and i wonderd where a lot of my apps were vanishing to. ;) they were on the 2nd monitor. :)
<Dr_Willis> it dosent even need an xorg.conf  i think ikonia .
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: must do for twinview
<Dr_Willis> if you want  to set some settings - it does need an xorg.conf i recall (like what monitor for lightdm to use and so forth)
<Dr_Willis> I have no xorg.. plug in a 2nd monitor.. tqinview gets enabled on the fly. no xorg was generated.
<puca> has anyone experienced that several computers accessing the same folder at once through nfs has lead to instability?
<Dr_Willis> if i want to make sure that lightdm does show up on the pc monitor and not the tv  i must use an xorg.conf for that
<Dr_Willis> night all
<rudivs> I have a particular usb  thumbdrive which has stopped automounting in 12.10. If I click on it in nautilus, it will mount fine. other drives automount. any ideas why? disclosure: I have been trying to set up udev rules for when it mounts, but I have removed these so they should not affect the mount process.
<Kroach> how can I change the keyboard shortcut for HUD from the command line?
<blazemore> Kroach: Why from the command line?
<Kroach> blazemore: HUD causes a game(Torchlight), where Alt is a permanent keybinding to minimize and I want to make a script that changes the HUD shortcut, launches the game and restores the HUD shortcut back to Alt
<nowords> q
<nowords> q
<niuniu> ?
<yakster> does anyone here use a newsgroup to download files? if so, will that file retain the mtime/ctime of the downloaded file if it came from a compressed archive?
<DJones> !rootirc | niuniu
<ubottu> niuniu: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<DJones> yakster: I've not used newsgroups for over a year, from memory I've got a feeling that when the file was saved, it had the current time rather than the original creation time
<yakster> I fond my answer, I am getting archives of files, and gzip is retaining the date and time of the archive, versus creating a new ctime/mtime when the archive was extracted
<k1l_> !away > g_byers
<ubottu> g_byers, please see my private message
<meister_> I'm going crazy. Now I have replaced the plug on the video card and now shows me my big screen only 600x800 pix to ... :/ What's going on just cautious?
<g_byers> bad ubottu pming without permission
<g_byers> ...
<k1l_> g_byers: better stop that away nickspam than making comments like that :/
<Kartagis> how do I find what wm I am running?
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|openbox|fluxbox|xfwm|kwin|metacitty|mutter'
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: not pretty but you get the idea
<k1l_> Kartagis: easiest way is the looks http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: Unity2d looks a lot like Unity3D
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: ^
<Kartagis> compiz
<Kartagis> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: unity is also not a DE, its a shell
<Kartagis> I'm filing a bug, that's why
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: so your image is misleading
<k1l_> ActionPa1snip: yeah, but to get a genereal idea what the user wants/needs is talking about its nice to have some visuals to shorten the results
<k1l_> ActionPa1snip: oh come on
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: my command is a ot more concise :)
<Kartagis> dang
<ActionPa1snip> wmctrl -m   will also do it
<ActionPa1snip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988737/  :)
<puca> where should I be able to spot it in my logs when I get stale file handle errors for nfs?
<hualet_deepin> any good suggestion for email check under linux?
<iceroot_> hualet_deepin: like a mail client? or what is your question?
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: use your web browser
<hualet_deepin> i'd like is check for incoming mails automatically...
<iceroot_> hualet_deepin: like a mail client? or what is your question?
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: do you use gmail? and access it via your web browser?
<k1l_> hualet_deepin: thunderbird is a email client and supports to show the number of new mails in the launcher
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: try giving FULL details. We cannot read your mind, you have to fill us in
<k1l_> hualet_deepin: and you can set how often to check for mails (if no imap push is available)
<cheesec4k3> I have an encrypted root partition, but I accidentally overwrote grub when I was playing around with installing a portable distro on a usb stick.. I'm kinda fucked cause I can't access the data
<cheesec4k3> I tried making a ubuntu usb bootstick, but it won't mount the encrypted partition despite the password being correct
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gm-notify/   I have used this in the past, makes the message notifier change when you get email in your gmail account
<hualet_deepin> ActionPa1snip, thanks, i'll check that
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: in future...full details please. I had NO IDEA you were using gmail....did U
<ActionPa1snip> *I
<hualet_deepin> ActionPa1snip: yes, i'm using gmail, and as english is not my mother tong, so i was alway late for response, and i'm really sorry for that
<fsdhgh> how to enable file sharing bewtween ubuntu and windows
<auronandace> fsdhgh: over a network?
<ActionPa1snip> hualet_deepin: you can still say " i am using gmail " right?
<fsdhgh> auronandace:yep through lan network
<auronandace> !samba | fsdhgh
<ubottu> fsdhgh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fsdhgh> auronandace: i have ubuntu pc and windows laptop. how do i do that?.
<Mastablasta> Hey, I have my 13.04 Ubuntu updated all the way from 13.04 but it wont let me use desktop unless I type ctrl-c in the network enable recovery mode then it boots up fine otherwise it freezes after login
<k1l_> fsdhgh: you could set up a shared folder on you windows machine and browse to that with the ubuntu file explorer (nautilus)
<k1l_> fsdhgh: its the same as you would do with 2 windows machines
<fsdhgh> k1l_: it is not showing up
<Mastablasta> Does anyone know what may be wrong with my ubuntu installation by chance
<auronandace> Mastablasta: not without details
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: which version did you upgrade from?
<Mastablasta> I just switched over to proprietary going to try those now
<Mastablasta> I started at 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: thenhow do you update to 13.04 "all the way from 13.04"?
<Mastablasta> never loads up without doing recovery mode enable network then ctrl - c in that terminal
<Mastablasta> i just ran system updates
<emphi> I have both Unity and Gnome desktop installed. After ending a Gnome session, I started a Unity session, but various remnants of Gnome remained, e.g. desktop theme and fonts.
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: is it a clean install of 13.04?
<Mastablasta> yes
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: then updated to latest patches
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: o thats a bit clearer now
<MonkeyDust> emphi  unity is gnome3 + eye candy, that may be why
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: what video chip do you use?
<Mastablasta> nvidia
<Mastablasta> i just tried going from alternative to propretary drivers dunno if it will effect
<reynir> Hello. I'm trying to set up an upstart session for a user using this guide http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#non-graphical-sessions-ubuntu-specific
<reynir> I am having some problems, though. My own jobs are not starting and upstart-file-bridge gives an error:  Unable to write pid file: Permission denied
<emphi> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I see what you mean. But is that strictly true? Unity has the Dash (with search lenses), which Gnome lacks. That's not merely eye candy.
<Mastablasta> How can i specify a certain network driver? I think it may be a network driver issue
<reynir> I have checked the syntax with init-checkconf
<jrib> reynir: ubuntu version?
<Mastablasta> 13.04
<MonkeyDust> emphi  I rephrase: Unity is a Gnome3 shell
<reynir> jrib: 13.04
<petapetapeta> Hello. I am attempting to set up a RAID1 using a LSI RAID controller, but everytime I reboot to install Ubuntu I lose the RAID configuration. What could be the cause of this?
<jrib> reynir: well can your user write to /run/user/$uid?
<jrib> reynir: erm, hold on.  I misread
<reynir> jrib: Yes
<jrib> reynir: try #upstart; I have no idea where upstart tries to write its pid file
<emphi> MonkeyDust: OK. But is there an easy way for me to switch back and forth between unity sessions and gnome sessions, without having to tweak settings each time?
<reynir> jrib: Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> emphi  not sure
<polpotter> For those of you who use dvorak, is there a noticable difference in speed?
<auronandace> polpotter: thats not a ubuntu support question
<Npc> i use a custom layout that is not dvorak, i'd say not necessarily in speed, but the feeling may be much more relaxed
<Npc> of course depending on the language you type in and the layouts under comparison
<jrib> polpotter: I use dvorak and agree with npc that there's no real speed benefit; but I make less awkward movements with my hands on the keyboard
<polpotter> so it's easier/more comfortable to type with?
<jrib> polpotter: i would say so
<polpotter> alright, thanks
<reynir> jrib: Do you have any suggestions for what else I can do? I want to run a couple of servers as a specific user. I also need to update the server software from time to time and I'd like a job that does that, too
<emphi> Apologies if this question is too vague, but how is dpkg related apt?
<jrib> reynir: well you can always just create upstart jobs and have them execute the job as a different user, you don't need the user init session for that
<jrib> emphi: dpkg installs .deb files. When you want to install package X, apt can't just ask .deb to install X.deb since X.deb may have dependencies you don't have.  So apt figures out you need Y and Z too if you want X to work.  After it's done it calls dpkg to install Y, Z, and then X.
<reynir> jrib: Right, thanks. I thought a user init session would be easier haha
<jrib> reynir: probably would be if it worked ;)
<jrib> reynir: if you didn't get an answer in #upstart, idle there for the day.  There are usually some pretty knowledgeable guys about upstart in there and they can probably help you once they come online
<reynir> jrib: I will! Again, thanks :)
<emphi> jrib: Thanks!
<emphi> I installed the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package (to try out the gnome). I have now uninstalled it, but a lot of programs which I think were installed with it are still installed, e.g. evolution and gnome tweak tool.  How do I remove all of these?
<emphi> *try out the gnome shell
<Mastablasta> idk what it is but i just installed flash and youtube seems really fast frame rate lol
<k1l_> emphi: unity is a shell for the gnome3 base, too. so it uses alot of gnome stuff like evolution (to show the calender in the top panel, etc)
<k1l_> emphi: the not anymore used packages should be removed with a "apt-get autoremove" if they are nor depencie from another package wich is still marked as used
<sunbirdFTW> Can I run Mozila Sunbird on 13.04? I tried it and it keeps crashing. It would be nice if I didn't have to use Lightning.
<emphi> k1l_:  OK. I already ran apt-get autoremove. So I guess I was wrong to assume that evolution was installed with ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<k1l_> emphi: yes
<emphi> k1l_:  But I just checked my other ubuntu computer and it does not have evolution installed.
<macwolf74> evolution doesn't come by default I believe
<smartboyhw> emphi, did you install any applications that caused evolution to be installed?
<emphi> smartboyhw: I don't think so.
<emphi> Is there any way to tell *when* a package was installed?
<Pinkamena_D> my server has been working fine for about two years but crashed yesterday and wont boot up today. POST goes fine but then I just ge ta blinking cursor forever.
<somsip> emphi: /var/log/apt/history*
<Pinkamena_D> The blinking cursor can not be bypassed by holding shift during boot, or pressing the alt Fkeys
<smartboyhw> emphi, BTW: I think evolution is pulled in by ubuntu-gnome-desktop...
<smartboyhw> Using apt-cache show evolution
<Pinkamena_D> any other cause of this?
<smartboyhw> emphi, try if sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop helps...
<MonkeyDust> Pinkamena_D  is it a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<philinux> emphi: are you running xubuntu or kubuntu
<Mastablasta> what driver would you guys reccomend for a nvida gts 8800 ubuntu 13.04
<philinux> Mastablasta: nvidia-current will be fine
<emphi> smartboyhw: I already tried apt-get purge. But it simply says the package is not installed. I could reinstall and then purge?
<emphi> philinux: No, I'm not running either. Just plain ubuntu 13.04.
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; sudo reboot      oviously run when you are ready to reboot the OS etc
<Mastablasta> ok thanks alot
<philinux> emphi: I wouldn't worry at all then unless you have problem
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: easier than WIndows :)
<Mastablasta> ya not bad i just need to remem or write some this stuff down i am tripple booting on this pc win mac and linux now lol
<emphi> philinux: OK, thanks. It's not really a problem. It's just weird.
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: sounds expensive
<Mastablasta> I have the clover bootloader installed on my mac osx drive
<Mastablasta> not at all
<Mastablasta> older pc even duo core 8 gb mem basic nvidia card
<Mastablasta> its real nice hooked up full digital audio
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: mac and windows all adds up
<philinux> emphi: the ubuntu-gnome-desktop pulls in a few extra packages compared to a standard install with ubuntu-desktop
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: plus all the softwares
<philinux> emphi: whats weird
<Mastablasta> lol well that's what cracks are for software lol
<emphi> philinux: Why aren't those extra packages uninstalled (by apt-get autoremove) after ubuntu-gnome-desktop is uninstalled?
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: oh illegal stuff...makes sense :(
<Mastablasta> educational purposes lol
<ActionPa1snip> Mastablasta: ok
<philinux> emphi: it's the same with ubuntu-desktop. you could use synaptic to look at the dependencies and remove them one by one. Tedious though and wouldnt save much diskspace
<emphi> philinux: I see. One more tiny related thing: when my computer boots it briefly displays the default gnome wallpaper (stripey blue) before changing to the familiar unity purple. Why? And can I stop it?
<gnuweb> hey foureight84
<foureight84> hey
<foureight84> gnuweb, wassup
<chrstn> hello, I am running 13.04 which I freshly installed yesterday (but I have been using linux for almost 2 years now), for the first time I decided to use full disk encryption (using all default settings in the ubuntu installer), now to my problem: I have a 6GB tar file, and when I run sha256sum (default tool), it gives me a different result for each call, which is very bad, can anybody help me out with finding out what's going wrong o
<reynir> after writing a new upstart job, do I have to run a command in order for them to be available?
<reynir> nevermind
<philinux> emphi: is that at the login screen or directly after grub
<emphi> philinux: Before grub, if I remember correctly.
<philinux> emphi: before grub is the bios text
<moko> hi
<Mastablasta> thanks for your help earlier guys my system is up and running propely now no problems
<sunbirdFTW> Is there a good offline calendar program that supports the ical format?
<emphi> philinux: Perhaps after grub then. But definitely before the login screen.
<emphi> sunbirdFTW: I use the lightning add-on for thunderbird.  Seems good.
<chrstn> addendum to my problem with sha256sum: I just ran dd if=/dev/zero of=zeroes bs=1M count=4000 && sha256sum zeroes && sha256sum zeroes and it gave me 2 different sha256sum results (I have 4GB RAM)
<moko> sunbirdFTW, ye lightning on thunderbird is the way to go
<sunbirdFTW> emphi: But I don't need an email client, I only need a calendar progrma. :\
<sunbirdFTW> *program
<nyuszika7h> hi, how can I tell gnome-terminal to strip trailing whitespace on selection? it's annoying when copy-pasting from my IRC client, unless I use rectangular selection the text I paste has a lot of trailing spaces, which causes spam.
<emphi> This IRC thing is cool. Never used it before.
<Mastablasta> is anyone trying out the spotify for linux app
<tmmunq> is that another radio station?
<Mastablasta> no spotify is pretty cool you can make playlists off of artists albums for free full albums to stream
<Mastablasta> i think it may have radio too but i dont use it for that
<tmmunq> does it pause after a set amount of time? does it have metal?
<Mastablasta> im up to 398 songs on my playlist
<Mastablasta> its got all the metal ya
<Mastablasta> ful lalbums
<blazemore> Mastablasta: I have been using Spotify for Linux preview for a couple of years
<tmmunq> apt-get install spotify?
<Mastablasta> do you like it should i check it out
<blazemore> tmmunq: Unlimited streaming, it has pretty much everything except The Beatles and led zep
<Mastablasta> spotify-client
<blazemore> Mastablasta: There's no point nowadays unless you need device-syncing and local file support, the web app is great http://play.spotify.com
<blazemore> Mastablasta: The local client spotify-client is identical to the Windows client
<tmmunq> ok, ill give it a try when i get home, im not in front of ubuntu right now
<blazemore> I could sing the praises of Spotify all day but it's offtopic here
<Mastablasta> nice thanks blazemore.. what kind of music do you like?
<blazemore> Mastablasta: http://last.fm/user/blazemore but I'm not going to get into a discussion because offtopic
<emphi> I just discovered mopidy. It's like mpd but it connects to spotify.
<moko> is it possible to install ubuntu 13.04 alongside win8 with uefi & secure boot ON?
<compdoc> moko, its always a risk, but I think it can be done. Have you thought about a virtual machine instead?
<stroodlepup> hi guys :)
<moko> compdoc, i'm planning on running resource demanding applications such as adobe and maya on windows, while using linux as my primary os, virtual machine wouldn't cut it on a laptop such as mine
<moko> hi stroodlepup
<moko> i suppose rolling back to win7 would be the easiest thing to do here
<blazemore> moko: Correct me if I'm wrong, but even if you do that won't you still have secureboot?
<stroodlepup> I'm trying to install windows... is it possible via an ubuntu pxe server?
<moko> blazemore, secure boot can be disabled in bios
<blazemore> stroodlepup: Take a look here http://oss.netfarm.it/guides/pxe.php#remoteinstall
<moko> blazemore, but if i'm not mistaken, win8 requires secure boot to be ON, in order to boot. so it is quite tedious to change the bios settings prior to switching OS everytime
<pl2> For the past few years, i've been unable to play any DVDs on my laptop through ubuntu. So, finally, I ask: WHY.
<blazemore> pl2: legal reasons
<pl2> :(
<stroodlepup> blazemore: thanks :)
<pl2> blazemore, so i'm not the only one?
<blazemore> You need to install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package to play stuff like that
<blazemore> !dvd | pl2
<ubottu> pl2: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<streulma> wan to use Ubuntu on my Retina, but the dpi is so low, on 2280px
<streulma> how can I set the windows and text to higher without resizing ?
<pl2> blazemore, oh, all right, thanks for that.
<moko> pl2, as blazemore said, open the software center and install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and you should be good to go
<twoface88> can somone recommend global reduplication backup tool ?
<ActionPa1snip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mastablasta> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Mastablasta> doing it that route got it to work
<Jack^^> help...
<ActionPa1snip> Jack^^: ask
<streulma> hello, I'm back
<genii> !details | Jack^^
<ubottu> Jack^^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jack^^> i dont know what's wrong with this error..
<Jack^^> i'm running ubuntu 13.04
<smartboyhw> Jack^^, paste the error
<vfw> Jack^^: Show us the error, maybe one of us will know.
<smartboyhw> Or, just tell us what happened。
<streulma> thus, want to use Ubuntu on my retina, but the resolution is so high, what can I do? if I set lower it is not so sharp enough. Someone can help the best matching settings?
<Jack^^> i setup hostapd for my ubuntu before.. It works.. and other device can connect to my laptop and share the internet.
<Vellik> Good day to every one. Has anyone here ever worked with Userful Multiuser?
<Jack^^> after i update and upgrade ubuntu..
<Jack^^> i got the error now..
<vfw> streulma: xrandr  #Will tell you the available options
<ActionPa1snip> streulma: decrease dpi in xorg maybe
<blazemore> !anyone | vfw
<ubottu> vfw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jack^^> if i dont use hostapd. my tablet can connect to it..
<blazemore> vfw: Stealing my v[tab]...
<Jack^^> with hostapd.. it is password protected.
<Jack^^> Failed to create interface mon.wlan0: -23 (Too many open files in system)
<Jack^^> Try to remove and re-create mon.wlan0
<linglyz> #ubuntu-bots
<Jack^^> Failed to update rate sets in kernel module
<blazemore> !paste | Jack^^
<ubottu> Jack^^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jack^^> Using interface wlan0 with hwaddr 00:25:d3:71:11:7c and ssid 'test'
<ActionPa1snip> Jack^^: please use one line, hitting ENTER a lot makes the thread hard to follow
<ActionPa1snip> Jack^^: as users talk in between
<Vellik> I would like to know if it works on any distro of ubuntu or only on Edubuntu. Also, if extra PCI cards are necessary for each terminal.
<ikonia> useful multiuser ?
<Vellik> ikonia, Yes.
<ikonia> I've never even heard of it
<vfw> Jack^^: iwconfig  #see what that says
<vfw> Jack^^: Is this a fresh install? (13.04?)
<Jack^^> vfw: i use ubuntu 10 or 11 version before.. and i installed hostapd.. it works..
<Vellik> "userful multiseat" is more common. You can add more terminals to a single unit. One Tower, one system, many people using working at the same time.
<Jack^^> i upgrade the OS to 12 version and then 13 version..
<Jack^^> it can't work after that..
<vfw> Jack^^: cat /etc/issue #Show us what that says.
<ActionPa1snip> Vellik: userful isnt free though
<Jack^^> i remove hostapd and install it again.. it seem can't fix the problem.. i follow the step online.. can't fix it too.
<Jack^^> http://imagebin.org/267691
<blazemore> Jack^^: A little unconventional lol
<Jack^^> :(
<vfw> Jack^^: Hook up to wired network and do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vellik> ActionPa1snip: have you ever used it? I wanna buy some dockings for buildinng a cyber cafe.
<Jack^^> vfw: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<vfw> Jack^^: Ok
<vfw> Jack^^:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lmat> I'm following some directions to set up my DNS server to use Opendns, and the first instruction is    cp resolv.conf resolv.conf.auto
<lmat> Is this file read, or am I just moving it to a backup (not well-known) location?
<ActionPa1snip> Vellik: i know of it, with a little effort you can make the same in any linux distro
<blazemore> lmat: Looks like you're backing it up there
<Jack^^> vfw: in the process now..
<lmat> By that I mean, Is resolv.conf.auto read.
<lmat> blazemore: thanks.
<vfw> Jack^^: Very good.
<blazemore> lmat: although the ".auto" prefix is a little unconventional (I'd expect to see .old or .bak), perhaps they mean "this is the copy of resolv.conf with automatic configuration"
<Jack^^> vfw: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lmat> blazemore: I was thinking the same thing; perhaps you're right.
<Jack^^>  vfw: still the same.
<vfw> !info dnsmasq | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.65-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 110 kB
<Jack^^> vfw: http://imagebin.org/267695
<blazemore> Jack^^: Has it ever worked?
<Jack^^> blazemore: it worked before i upgrade. =.="
<Jack^^> i upgrade it yesterday
<blazemore> Jack^^: Does it work when you select an older kernel from the Grub menu?
<vfw> !paste | Jack^^
<ubottu> Jack^^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jack^^> how to select older kernel? @@"
<blazemore> Jack^^: Hold Shift when the computer is turning on to get the Grub menu
<vfw> !pastebinit  | Jack^^
<ubottu> Jack^^: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jack^^> blazemore: have to restart the computer if i want to go grub menu?
<blazemore> !grub | Yes Jack^^ , Grub is the bootloader
<ubottu> Yes Jack^^ , Grub is the bootloader: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pl2> I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it still can't play dvds. Did a restart for good measure, but still no go.. anything i'm missing maybe?
<blazemore> !dvd | even after following the instructions here?
<ubottu> even after following the instructions here?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vfw> Jack^^: http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/comment-page-3/
<blazemore> vfw: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Jack^^> vfw: i follow this link to do it just now.. can't work.. still have those error..
<Jack^^> it used to work when i follow this link.
<blazemore> Jack^^: Does it work when you select an older kernel from the Grub menu?
<loke_erc> I'm reading the manpage for nfs(5) and under the description of proto=netid, they say the following: "f an NFS server has both an IPv4 and an  IPv6  address, using a specific netid will force the use of IPv4 or IPv6 networking to communicate with  that server.". What value for "netid" should I use to force ipv6?
<Jack^^> i haven't restarted the  computer and try it
<Vellik> ActionPa1snip: is there a way of managin multiple users the same way but without the userful multiseat docking?
<vfw> Jack^^: I don't know about hostapd, maybe someone else can help.
<blazemore> loke_erc: Presumably the relevant IP address
<loke_erc> blazemore: No. I figured it out. It's "tcp6" or "udp6"
<Jack^^> vfw: do u know any way to setup AP with the password protected? :( my tablet or any other device can connect to my netbook and share the internet because it is not password protected.
<nihad> hello
<pl2> blazemore, ahh forgot to run install-css.sh.
<nihad> is this about unbutu
<blazemore> nihad: Please read the /topic
<auronandace> nihad: this is the ubuntu support channel
<MonkeyDust> nihad  type /topic
<nihad> ok
<vfw> Jack^^: No
<nihad> i need help
<Vellik> Where are you from, nihad?
<blazemore> nihad: ask a question then
<vfw> nihad: With _________________ ?
<ActionPa1snip> Vellik: you can make a multiseat system without userful, its just a bit of effort, you will be amnipulating xorg.conf to setup the sessions etc
<vfw> nihad: There are over 1500 nicks on this channel.  Keep your comments clear and on one line, don't get lost in the crowd and we will try to help.
<nihad> i have a vista cd but i annot install because of nfct
<genii> !multiseat
<MonkeyDust> nihad  better ask in ##windows
<vfw> nihad: What is nfct?
<Vellik> ActionPa1snip: Hm.. I'll check out the xorg.conf file to see if I can handle. Thanks a lot.
<vfw> nihad: Keep in mind, this is #ubuntu and the topic here is Ubuntu Support.
<ActionPa1snip> Nickeeh: as in ##windows
<drmeiste_> Ubuntu on Virtualbox on OS X -- Does anyone know how to increase the default screen resolution from 1024x768?  The instructions I find on the net appear to be out of date.
<auronandace> drmeiste_: you will at least need the guest additions
<MKCoin> Hey, just did a fresh install of 12.04.2 and have decided to use Unity. How do I edit the command line parameters of icons in the launcher menu?
<IdleOne> MKCoin: They have .desktop files in ~/Desktop
<MKCoin> ~/Desktop is empty.
<drmeiste_> auronandace: Thanks - I'll google that.
<IdleOne> MKCoin: maybe they are hidden?
<MKCoin> Nope, nothing. If I could just get the directory for the launcher icons I'm sure I can fix it
<IdleOne> /usr/share/icons
<MKCoin> the shortcuts in the menu, bro :V
<IdleOne> MKCoin: I know, search your file system for *.desktop
<MonkeyDust> MKCoin  in ~/.local/share/applications/
<IdleOne> thank you MonkeyDust
<MKCoin> strange, that folder doesn't even exist for me.
<shafire> hi
<IdleOne> MKCoin: you did put the . in front of local right?
<MKCoin> Yes. I'm not new to Ubuntu, just new to Unity heh
<shafire> could someone send me "libc.so.6" (x64) please?
<IdleOne> MKCoin: just making sure :)
<Nach0z> unitysux kthx
<IdleOne> Nach0z: that is very helpful.
<Nach0z> helpful part is to revert to ubuntu classic if you run into issues
<Nach0z> I've got a radeon 6770M and I still run into issues with unity
<MKCoin> It does seem to be an enormous step back in usability. It's been half an hour and I haven't been able to create a shortcut I need.
<MonkeyDust> Nach0z  do you switch to a different DE, everytime something goes wrong?
<vfw> shafire: What happened to yours?
<Nach0z> MonkeyDust: typically, yes. usually I just revert to LXDE and it makes my life easier.
<shafire> I am not using glibc, but I have a binary, which is linked against glibc.
<vfw> shafire: Maybe just reinstall libc
<x-s4nd3r> Hello everybody!
<shafire> vfw: I am not using ubuntu :) Hoped for help from a distro, which uses glibc
<vfw> shafire: Oh..
<IdleOne> MKCoin: run the app and then right click on the launcherm you should be able to pin it to the launcher bar.
<vfw> shafire:  YOu can't install it on yours?
<shafire> No, we don't use glibc
<vfw> shafire: See my pm
<IdleOne> shafire: download it from packages.ubuntu.com if you need to
<zlude> Someone know a software(command line) to get text from images? i use something like it a long time ago but i don't remember the name :/
<MKCoin> Ok I made the shortcuts manually. How do I mark them as 'trusted'?
<TJ-> shafire: Ubuntu uses eglibc, just in case you're not aware
<TJ-> zlude: "strings" maybe?
<shafire> TJ-: ah, didn't know, thanks
<TJ-> zlude: Or do you mean literally, optical character recognition of bitmapped text?
<TJ-> shafire: It is installed as libc6 though
<bhavesh> "uptime" command says "20:27:47 up  1:07,  2 users,  load average: 2.48, 3.24, 3.05" Why does it say 2 users? I am the only one using my computer
<ammini> bhavesh: w would show the other user
<bhavesh> ammini: it says both users are me
<ammini> bhavesh: Doh! Then you logged in two sessions
<bhavesh> ammini: erm, one is gnome-session and another one is "w" http://i.imgur.com/eScg4MM.png
<x-s4nd3r> bhavesh; that is one goodlooking desktop!
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: thank you
<babinlonston> Using Ubuntu 13.04 And its Update were Up to date , But there is a Notification Appears in Top Near to Date and Time , Showing a ! Mark Inside Triangle , If i Click it there is a Message as  The Update Information is Outdated. This is Caused By Network Problems or by a Repository that is no long available. Please update manully by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories . if i update , its shows as T
<x-s4nd3r> is that 13.04, bhavesh?
<ikonia> bhavesh: 2 session, 1 your desktop 2 the terminal
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: nope, its 12.04.2 LTS
<bhavesh> ikonia: okay, ty.
<x-s4nd3r> 13.04 or 12.04? which should I get?
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff, it's up to you
<holstein> babinlonston: that could be just what it says.. if you added a ppa, and its "bad", or if the information is "out of date".. i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal.. and check for errors
<x-s4nd3r> MonkeyDust: 13.04 doesn't have long support?
<abdelkarim> hi
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: No.
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<rokon> any one using ubuntu 10.04 netbook in dual boot with win 7 i am facing problem
<x-s4nd3r> then why would anyone download 13.04 if they don't have long support?
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: 9 months from the time of release AFAIK..
<x-s4nd3r> 12.04 is the previous version and it HAS More long support?
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: 13.04 is supported for 9 months, 12.04 is supported for.. 5 years. Also 12.04 is more stable
<x-s4nd3r> 9 months? what.
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: folks use the regular releases becuase they are new.. and the LTS's becuase they are supported longer
<rokon> i need help
<bhavesh> rokon: just ask your question.
<x-s4nd3r> why is 12.04 supported longer?
<x-s4nd3r> and what is the meaning of 'stable distros'
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  http://ubuntuone.com/4ayHg2YG9X77HXtehm8Mts
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: because it is a long term support
<rokon> it stuck on black screen ?
<jpds> !lts | x-s4nd3r
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<babinlonston> holstein: checking  let u know after its finish
<rokon> want am i do
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: they are not intentded or guaranteed more or less "stable"..just longer time of support
<holstein> !10.04 | rokon
<ubottu> rokon: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> rokon: try 12.04 and/or 13.04 and let us know.. desktop support for 10.04 has ended
<jpds> holstein: They are intended to be more stable, they have a more conservative development cycle.
<babinlonston> holstein: yes u right some error came please have a note on my paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989354/
<holstein> jpds: nothing says that, officially and i find that misleading..
<abdelkarim> i am using 10.04 lts
<tmmunq> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<rokon> i am using packard bell kav60
<holstein> jpds: the "regular" releases are not intended to be "unstable"
<jpds> holstein: It's just how it's done in the development cycle.
<rokon> netbook
<rokon> not support that
<tmmunq> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<jpds> holstein: No, as in introducting newer versions of packages, etc, in the mentality.
<holstein> jpds: nothing states that, officially.. officially the different is this.. the support cycle
<jpds> holstein: Dude.
<x-s4nd3r> so, 13.04 or 12.04, is 12.04 full of bugs then? since it's a previous version and 13.04 obviously has a few bugs fixed, new things added, some things fixed...etc
<rokon> what am i do
<Mastablasta> just do 13.04 man iuts cool
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: All software has bugs.
<holstein> rokon: 12.04 and/or 13.04 support netbooks..
<bekks> x-s4nd3r: 12.04 gets backports, security fixes, etc. - and it is supported from than three times longer than 13.04
<abdelkarim> rokon: you need to fix the bootloader
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  bugs are fixed with each update, nothing is bug-less
<jpds> holstein: It even says it in the page you linked to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS#Release_Plan_Details
<rokon> i know i have try nomodeset
<rokon> and noapic
<x-s4nd3r> what is new in 13.04? I mean, what's the difference between 12.04 and 13.04?
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: Why not try both of them, and see for yourself?
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  any 13.04 review will tell you
<holstein> jpds: the "in between" releases are *not* testing releases.. and i agree it is confusing, and challenging to convey to new users
<abdelkarim> how to get google chrome for ubuntu ?
<Mastablasta> it's running better then vista did a inbetween release lol
<x-s4nd3r> MonkeyDust: why can't you tell me?
<holstein> jpds: more conservative is not necessarily more stable.. or intended to be that.. though, that could be a by-product of that goal
<Nach0z> abdelkarim: download from google
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: Why can't you just go and see for yourself?
<Mastablasta> just use 13.04 man what are u so worried about
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: google it yourself.
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  because this is support and the review tells more than I
<Mastablasta> u must have problem choosing toothpase and stuff to eat lol
<Nach0z> lol
<x-s4nd3r> bhavesh: you could have said that in a more respectable way.
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: If you're running Ubuntu on a large number of systems for a large number of people, use 12.04 LTS.
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: yes, I could've
<ocooel> How does Ubuntu 12.04.2 go as far as syncing and iPhone..?
<Mastablasta> it's not a mac where if you update its gonan break lol
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  here's a review http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-review-7000014497/
<holstein> ocooel: nothing about ubuntu/linux prevents an iphone from syncing.. i understand sycning depends on itunes support..
<ocooel> Mastablasta: Cheers.
<Mastablasta> cheers
<rxscabin> hello
<ocooel> holstein: I don't need to sync for backups or updates since iPhone introduced over the air updates. Just music, video, photos, etc.
<rxscabin> I am wondering if there are any special concerns about upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04.
<ocooel> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<rxscabin> I mean other than those.
<holstein> ocooel: i dont have the hardware.. but if it shows up as a hard drive, you drag things over to it.. if not, you run what is reqired, which ubuntu nor linux prevent from running
<ocooel> rxscabin: Backups are king when considering an upgrade
<ocooel> holstein: It is showing up like an ext hdd would.
<ocooel> That is easy then :-)
<x-s4nd3r> I have 4GB ram, can I run Ubuntu lightning fast on my computer?
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: yes, also depends on your graphics card
<holstein> ocooel: in theory, its drag and drop sync then.. again, i dont have the hardware
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: and processor, will you be using default Unity? DE's matter too
<x-s4nd3r> processor is 1280.00mHz
<x-s4nd3r> AMD E-50 Processor
<x-s4nd3r> AMD E-350 Processor*
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: and graphics card?
<x-s4nd3r> bhavesh: how can I check that?
<ocooel> holstein: TY. I'm just not sure if there's a way to create and save a backup on linux yet, but I'll continue to use iCloud and that way don't need iTunes.
<xangua> x-s4nd3r: you can just try a live session and see for yourself, you know¿  ;)
<holstein> ocooel: good luck!.. i hope it works out for you
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: Open up "Terminal", and type: lspci | grep VGA
<Mastablasta> http://postimg.org/image/4fjg0xzf9/ that's my setup right now
<Skizu> Hey my server seems to be having with issues using thing's such as curl {and fopen() in PHP} I'm getting a (6) Couldn't resolve host can anyone help?
<ocooel> holstein: Do you know where I can read about iPhone and GNU/Linux..?
<holstein> Skizu: can you ping the hosts?
<MonkeyDust> !ipĥone | ocooel start here
<ocooel> I'll try the community and forums, but it's hard to word it right for the search.
<holstein> ocooel: not really.. i mean, ideally, iPhone would (and is welcome to) support the operating system you are choosing to use
<MonkeyDust> !iphone | ocooel start here
<ubottu> ocooel start here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ocooel> holstein, MonkeyDust: TY
<x-s4nd3r> my graphics card is: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]
<somsip> Skizu: does the host name exist? Does it fail for all host names?
<Skizu> holstein: I get unknown host
<Skizu> I can ping lets say google
<ocooel> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<holstein> Skizu: could be as simple as setting the dns settings on the server then
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  try it with a live cd or usb
<Skizu> Anything externally, but internal sites hate it
<Skizu> I'm new and haven't configurated anything, would you be able to talk me through it quickly?
<holstein> Skizu: internal sites? can you refer to them by IP?
<nemish> anyone know of a way to use physical disk as memory (not swap)… someone mentioned to me there is another way??
<somsip> Skizu: are you using IPs or hostnames? If you're using hostnames, have you added them to /etc/hosts?
<x-s4nd3r> MonkeyDust: is my graphics card good?
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: Ubuntu will work pretty well, just don't forget to install proprety drivers if the pre included ones do not work well. Also if you want a faster UI experience, try LUbuntu
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  see above, try it to find out, would be the best way
<babinlonston> No one there to help ?
<Skizu> somsip: By their full http url
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  are you familiar with the concept of a live cd or usb?
<Skizu> holstein: The rubbish I've been given to worth with work via a full http url, so i'm able to make it go off IP
<somsip> Skizu: http://192.168.1.3 and http://media-server are both valid URLs. Are you using FQDNs or IPs?
<bhavesh> x-s4nd3r: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110115121843AANdYK4
<wilee-nilee> x-s4nd3r, Proprietary drivers from the manufacturer do not follow kernel upgrades at time be prepared for that if your in that position.
<Skizu> somsip: What's FQDNs?
<Skizu> They're not IPs..
<bekks> full qualified domain names.
<somsip> Skizu: Fully Qualiies Domain Name. Or justa hostname. Then can you ping the hostname?
<x-s4nd3r> so is it good, bhavesh?
<IdleOne> !usb | x-s4nd3r
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> x-s4nd3r: try it and find out
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, Your yahoo link has nothing to do with ubuntu running those drivers.
<wilee-nilee> graphic setup*
<Skizu> somsip: Ah appears I've not set up a FQDN, how would I go about doing that, explains me warning from apache :D
<bhavesh> wilee-nilee: true, he asked me if his graphics card is good\
<IdleOne> bhavesh: be helpful or you will be leaving this channel.
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, You have to be ubuntu centric!!!!
<bhavesh> alright
<somsip> Skizu: not necessarily needed for outgoing connections. Can you 'ping hostname' and does it work? If not, it wont work any better with fopen() or curl*() in PHP
<Skizu> somsip: Nope I get unknown host
<x-s4nd3r> if ubuntu 13.04's support is....finished...then I will be ignored on #ubuntu? like I won't get help?
<somsip> Skizu: do you have the IP for that hostname? Can you ping that?
<Skizu> Pings nicely via ip but I can't curl the IP sadly
<abdelkarim> i have prb with ubuntu 10.04 lts ,about sound i have headphones working but speakers not working
<somsip> Skizu: Do you know if IPs are static or allocated dynamically?
<wilee-nilee> x-s4nd3r, In general yes, 12.04 has 5 years support.
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  no, you'll have to upgrade to 13.10
<Skizu> somsip: If I give it a FQHN I wouldn't need to add it to /etc/hosts?
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  or to a supported lts, of course
<x-s4nd3r> wilee-nilee: how can I try out Ubuntu online? there was something on ubuntu. I don't remember
<DJones> abdelkarim: Support for desktop editions of 10.04 ended in May, its no longer supported in the Ubuntu channels
<xangua> abdelkarim: upgrade to a supported ubuntu version ;)
<Skizu> somsip: At the moment it's only local, but the box ip is handle via hdcp
<somsip> Skizu: yes, like '192.168.1.3    media-server'. But if they are not static, they might fall out of date. Hence my question
<x-s4nd3r> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ yea
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  a live cd or usb would be the easiest way to try it
<Skizu> s/hdcp/dhcp/
<x-s4nd3r> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ what about this
<wilee-nilee> x-s4nd3r, Download the iso and load a usb, or burn a dvd, as MonkeyDust suggests.
<Skizu> somsip: they will always be calling to localhost
<x-s4nd3r> is there a torrent for ubuntu
<x-s4nd3r> 32bit
<Skizu> somsip: or 127.0.0.1
<xangua> x-s4nd3r: is just a tour...as suggest the link
<IdleOne> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<IdleOne> hmm not what i wanted
<somsip> Skizu: you aren't calling different machines? You're only making fopen() or curl*() to the smae machine?
<jacksparrow007_> I have a VM running ubuntu 10.04 on a remote server. I want to do remote dektop login from my windows 7 machine. What is the procedure? What client do I use?
<wilee-nilee> jacksparrow007_, This a canonical ubuntu release, and a server or desktop?
<MonkeyDust> x-s4nd3r  scroll down http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<IdleOne> x-s4nd3r: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Skizu> somsip: It's an internal curl, a messy cron by some crap code which I'm not allowed to change
<jacksparrow007_> wilee-nilee: its a server
<wilee-nilee> jacksparrow007_, From canonical?
<somsip> Skizu: but it's calling the same machine, not a different one? If your default vhost is setup to route the request correctly, use localhost
<jacksparrow007_> wilee-nilee: how do i check that?
<Skizu> somsip: So to get it to hit itself, I'll have to add the site to hosts?
<wilee-nilee> jacksparrow007_, Where sis you get the image?
<wilee-nilee> did*
<somsip> Skizu: localhost should be in /etc/hosts already unless something is wrong
<yahyaa> can someone please help me with evolution???
<x-s4nd3r> why does PRISM-BREAK does not recommend Ubuntu? http://prism-break.org is a website which lists the programs that are....monitored by NSA or NSA have some control over it, and they give alternatives.
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: ask them
<holstein> yahyaa: ask with details, and we'll see if a volunteer can help
<x-s4nd3r> http://prism-break.org mind taking a look at this, wilee-nilee & MonkeyDust?
<x-s4nd3r> alright, ikonia
<jacksparrow007_> wilee-nilee: its ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: you'll need to ask them..
<yahyaa> when i setup my account with evolution, it doesnt connect to my gmail account??
<jacksparrow007_> wilee-nilee: 10.04 lucid LTS
<jacksparrow007_> wilee-nilee: does that help?
<Skizu> somsip: It's in there but the cron isn't on http://localhost it's on http://asite.com
<wilee-nilee> jacksparrow007_, Cool, we have seen external builds of ubuntu just making sure it is the supported version, others can help with your access question. ;)
<somsip> Skizu: so your calling the machine that is running the webserver from another machine?
<rosco_y> I just got a problem report popup with some detail about com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root, should I be concerned about this?
<holstein> yahyaa: i would check the credentials.. 2 factor auth in gmail would break that..
<somsip> Skizu: and you're working on the webserver? Do you have access to the other machine?
<wilee-nilee> x-s4nd3r, None of that matters to me, prism that is, and an opinion not support.
<Skizu> Machine1 is calling Machine1 via it's FQDN(Which isn't set up)
<jacksparrow007_> somebody help? Need to remote desktop login to my ubuntu 10.04(on server) from my windows 7 laptop
<ikonia> !rdesktop | jacksparrow007_
<Skizu> jacksparrow007_: putty
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: 10.04 server has no "desktop", you can ssh into it with putty
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: there is a remote desktop application
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: however you'll need to setup an actually desktop running on the server
<jacksparrow007_> i cant get the full GUI?
<somsip> Skizu: if I understand you correctly, add '127.0.0.1 asite.com' to /etc/hosts
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: you can install a full gui
<jacksparrow007_> how?
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: install the meta pacakge "ubuntu-desktop"
<Skizu> somsip: Is there any other way so it's some what automated, as there will potentially be 100+ sites on here?
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: you will want to use putty via ssh to keep the server as it is
<Makinit> x-s4nd3r: "Canonical’s Ubuntu is not recommended by PRISM Break because it contains Amazon ads and data leaks by default. GNU/Linux distributions based on Ubuntu are also currently not recommended due to several other reasons."
<zykotick9> ikonia: i'd doubt ubuntu-desktop is actually supported on the server version (not all packages are, now that desktop is EOL)
<ikonia> Makinit: please don't make things up
<x-s4nd3r> wilee-nilee: it is not an opinion, privacy is really important these days.
<Makinit> I´m quoting their homepage
<ikonia> Makinit: that website is nthing to do with this channel - ask the website owner why its not included
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia, check out http://prism-break.org please.
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: no - I don't need to , I know what it is
<jacksparrow007_> holstein: i want full GUI not just ssh
<DJones> x-s4nd3r: That website has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<rokon> which ubuntu good for Processor Type:	Intel Atom N280
<rokon> 	Processor Speed:	1.66GHz
<rokon> 	RAM Size:	1GB
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: then, install what you like..
<ikonia> zykotick9: he can move the repo to old-release.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> zykotick9: but a fair point
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: i would install a supported desktop version.. 12.04 or 13.04
<x-s4nd3r> DJones, "Canonical’s Ubuntu is not recommended by PRISM Break because it contains Amazon ads and data leaks by default. GNU/Linux distributions based on Ubuntu are also currently not recommended due to several other reasons." I am confused at this.
<wilee-nilee> x-s4nd3r, That is your opinion
<tmmunq> what are those default data leaks? i dont use default installs
<jacksparrow007_> i dont have that kind of permission :p
<Skizu> somsip: I haven't set up any vhost stuff?
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: then ASK the WEBHOST for his reasons, it's nothing to do wtih this project
<jacksparrow007_> i got the VM from my company
<x-s4nd3r> tmmunq, it's added in ubuntu by default
<DJones> x-s4nd3r: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu, last warning, please do not keep commenting on that in this channel
<xangua> rokon: lubuntu or xubuntu...kde with no efects runs fine too
<holstein> x-s4nd3r: amazon adds and unity lenses are "optional" if you feel they are doing something you dont like.. otherwise, we dont maintain that site or support it here
<somsip> Skizu: you wil have a vhost for each site. If you have a cronjob calling 'curl http://a-aite.com' it will be routed according to the vhost file that matches 'ServerName asite.com' and will access the PHP files in the vhost too, eg 'DocumentRoot /var/www/asite'
<Skizu> somsip: Soooo I need to set up my vhost :)
<jacksparrow007_> ikonia: If i install ubuntu-desktop i'll be able to login?
<abdelkarim> when installing chrome it says: Dependency is not satisfiable: gconf-service
<somsip> Skizu: yes, and a hosts entry for each one if you are going to have 100s of cronjobs 'curl http://asite.com...curl http://bsite.com...etc'
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: sure
<zykotick9> jacksparrow007_: if you want a GUI, i'd strongly suggest NOT using 10.04 and using something "supported" in the desktop realm
<yahyaa> ok what credentials do I check and where? And I am running Kubuntu 13.4!
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: you can "login" now.. without a GUI.. if you install a gui, you can run or forward a GUI.. 10.04 for the desktop is EOL
<Skizu> They aren't true cron jobs but it's fine ok I'll do that one moment
<holstein> yahyaa: the gmail credentials
<holstein> yahyaa: you are running 13.04
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: Are you trying to install Google Chrome?
<zlude> Someone know a software(command line) to get text from images? i use something like it a long time ago but i don't remember the name :/
<abdelkarim> yes
<holstein> abdelkarim: in what? 13.04?
<Mastablasta> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/UncleSamListensIn.jpg
<abdelkarim> no ;) in 10.04
<holstein> abdelkarim: 10.04 is not supported any longer..
<yahyaa> dont need to check that, I know all of my info, when I set it up using Thunderbird it (thunderbird) works just fine, when I try to use evolution it doesnt connect!
<yahyaa> yes 13.04
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: After downloading the .deb from chrome.google.com, try installing it from the terminal with "sudo dpkg -i path/to/file.deb", it will show you which libraries are missing.
<abdelkarim> ok i will try it
<holstein> yahyaa: then use thunderbird.. and report a bug for evolution
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: You can then try to install those libraries individually.
<yahyaa> dont
<lenzeor> Hey guys? Is it possible that Ubuntu doesnt support some harddrives?
<jacksparrow007_> ikonia: It says ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<jacksparrow007_> what next?
<Mastablasta> no you got to have it partition right
<yahyaa> know how to report a bug, new to this, however, it works fine with ubuntu
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: then it's already installed
<jacksparrow007_> how do i login?
<holstein> yahyaa: what works fine with ubuntu?
<jacksparrow007_> do i need to enable x11 forwarding or something?
<yahyaa> evolution
<ikonia> jacksparrow007_: you have to have X configured and running, with a login manager, such as GDM running
<holstein> yahyaa: kubuntu *is* ubuntu.. i think and still suggest checking the credentials again.. remaking the account.. i think you have something misconfigured
<jacksparrow007_> ikonia: sorry, i didnt understand that
<bhavesh> yahyaa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Skizu> How would I go about reading a files content if I don't have permission to edit it?
<yahyaa> i checked everything, user name pword, ports, everything
<yahyaa> ok i will try that
<holstein> yahyaa: dont "check".. remove the account ans start over
<Skizu> So I can't nano it as I don't have permission to edit, but I have permission to run it
<somsip> Skizu: cat file
<yahyaa> does it matter if i have two mail clients installed?
<somsip> Skizu: less might be easier with a long file
<bekks> Skizu: You dont need edit permissions (aka write) to read a file.
<yahyaa> i have removed the account over and over it still wont connect
<jacksparrow007_> ikonia: How do i configure X? How do i run GDM?
<holstein> !bug > yahyaa
<ubottu> yahyaa, please see my private message
<Skizu> bekks: I know, I just didn't know how to read it...hence I asked how to read it....
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: i suggest, if you want a destkop OS, install a supported desktop os.. otherwise, you can configure the server you are running to startx and run a desktop if you want
<kenshiro> Hi, what is the release date for Ubuntu 12.04.3 ?
<jacksparrow007_> holstein: installing another OS is not an option for me :(
<bean> kenshiro: that answer is a simple google away, but it's the 22nd of this month
<jacksparrow007_> how do i run a desktop?
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: what desktop? and how are you tyring to run it where? in what scenario?
<abdelkarim> can i upgrade ubuntu from iso image(i have in my hdd) of a higher version ?
<L-sama> abdelkarim yes, if u installed that iso
<auronandace> kenshiro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<bhavesh> kennyvb: 22nd August 2013
<jacksparrow007_> holstein: no, you said i can run a desktop if i want
<kenshiro> bean auronandace ok, thank you ! :-)
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: correct.. what desktop are you trying to run? and why? and where?
<bhavesh> kennyvb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jacksparrow007_> i have ubuntu 10.04 on my server. I want to remote login with full gui access
<abdelkarim> what you mean by installing i don't to loose my current programs
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: sure.. but desktop (full gui support) for 10.04 is EOL
<jacksparrow007_> holstein: sorry, what is EOL?
<bean> end of life.
<Skizu> somsip: Ok that's set up
<Skizu> I can now ping it
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: if you are  at a local machine, that is running ubuntu server 10.04, and you have installed ubuntu-desktop, you should reboot it and see a login scren
<Skizu> But if I curl it just hangs
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: From which version are you trying to upgrade to which newer version?
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: what hardware is this on? is this a local machine? what are you tyring to do?
<jacksparrow007_> no, the ubuntu is on a remote server
<somsip> Skizu: is the webpage your are curl()ing respoding correctly?
<bean> jacksparrow007_: is it a small VPS?
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: then, you may not be allowed to do what you are trying to do
<abdelkarim> <bhavesh> from 10.04 to 12.10
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: then, you can forward x applications individually (maybe, if the host allows that) via ssh
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: You can only upgrade from an LTS version (10.04) to another LTS version (12.04), but generally a clean reinstall is recommended
<Skizu> I'm using curl in ssh, when I visit the url it resolves fine and replies with the expected content
<bhavesh> abdelkarim: First you will need to upgrade to 12.04 and then to 12.10
<somsip> Skizu: post your curl command or try wget
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding#Forwarding_GUI_Programs
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: otherwise, you are limited to what the host provides, which is not a desktop os..
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: you will ask the vps for support, since we dont know how it is configured
<L-sama> LTS editions are the bests
<abdelkarim> bhavesh yes the update manager told me that
<L-sama> ah k so its not an iso image
<jacksparrow007_> holstein: I have sudo access, so i can change the configurations myself.
<holstein> jacksparrow007_: so, you read the link i provided and try it.. if it doesnt work, you ask the host.. they provide ubuntu for you
<Vellik> Excuse me guys. I can install edubuntu from the command line right now if I want, can't I? I'm on ubuntu 12.10.
<Skizu> somsip:I used wget and it resolves but doesn't connect
<somsip> Skizu: paste the curl command and the URL you are using the the browser that works
<holstein> Vellik: i would just search the package manager of your choice for "edubuntu" and install what you like.. but you dont need to install edubuntu to run the applications
<Vellik> interesting.. thank you, holstein.
<IdleOne> Vellik: you can do sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop . You would then need to log out and select the edubuntu session in the Session manager. but like holstein pointed out you can install just the single apps and they will run.
<Vellik> IdleOne: so the diferences between the distros is really just the environment..
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> Vellik: there are other differences but none that prevent you from installing apps from one another.
<ActionPa1snip> Vellik: you can run KDE apps in Gnome if you wish, you will install a lot of deps but it will work
<bean> jacksparrow007_: keep in mind the limitations of a VPS, if you have a small amount of memory running a desktop could be a bad bad idea.
<Vellik> IdleOne: actually what I am trying to install here is the userful multiseat docking. I was just wondering what could possibly be the obstacle for no to do it.
<jacksparrow007_> bean: but I still didnt get how to run a desktop :(
<Vellik> *not doing it.
<bean> jacksparrow007_: how much memory is on your server?
<jacksparrow007_> bean: how do i check?
<bean> pastebin the output of "free -m"
<bean> on the server
<IdleOne> Vellik: I don't know what userful multiseat is, are you having problems installing it and where does it come from?
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; free -m | pastebinit
<x-s4nd3r> how can I get rid of Unity in live session?
<x-s4nd3r> and change to Classic Ubuntu (in live session)
<jacksparrow007_> total - 2009
<usr13> x-s4nd3r: Get another CD (or ISO to burn to CD).
<jacksparrow007_> used - 1542
<ActionPa1snip> x-s4nd3r: install gnome-panel   the n set the password for the 'ubuntu' account and log off then log in to the new session with the password
<jacksparrow007_> free - 467
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: or:    free -m | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $2'}
<bean> jacksparrow007_: can you please pastebin the whole output
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: will show available system RAM
<x-s4nd3r> Unity is annoying.
<jacksparrow007_> ok
<Vellik> IdleOne: www.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat
<ActionPa1snip> x-s4nd3r: its not for everyone
<x-s4nd3r> ActionPa1snip, after gnome-panel installation, I do "adduser ubuntu"
<usr13> x-s4nd3r: So use one of the others.
<x-s4nd3r> and then "passwd ubuntu"
<x-s4nd3r> that's it?
<ActionPa1snip> x-s4nd3r: ubuntu is already a userm you want:  passwd ubuntu
<x-s4nd3r> ActionPa1snip: how can I change to Classic Ubuntu in login screen?
<x-s4nd3r> right click?
<Vellik> IdleOne: I haven't installed it yet. I wanna be sure it's worth buying it, because I'm short of money to build a cyber cafe.
<ironhalik> Hello. I'm looking for a solution that would keep a backup between my external hard drive and my PC up to date, that would work for both windows and linux. Any ideas?
<ikonia> ironhalik: rsync is a common tool and there is a windows version
<ActionPa1snip> x-s4nd3r: select it next to the ubuntu username
<IdleOne> Vellik: I would suggest you contact them and make sure they support Ubuntu and any other info you may need. We don't do third party support here.
<daftykins> ironhalik: there's a nice windows powertoy called 'SyncToy'
<jacksparrow007_> bean: http://pastebin.com/m1wKVNtv
<x-s4nd3r> thank you ActionPa1snip
<ironhalik> ikonia: can I set rsync so that it will make buckups in a 'push' way? Every time a file is changed? Or on a scheduled basis?
<Vellik> Oh. My bad, then, indeed. Thank you IdleOne.
<ikonia> ironhalik: you can't really do it "on change" you just need to schedule it at regular times
<bean> alright, jacksparrow007_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI seems to be useful
<IdleOne> Vellik: sure thing
<bean> specifically the "full desktop" section
<ironhalik> ikonia: well, I guess I'll look into it. I wounder if rsync-updated files would mess up wd smartware backups (if smart ware is journaling the backups in any way, etc)
<ironhalik> or keeping a log
<daftykins> smartware is absolutely dire
<jacksparrow007_> bean: I have installed ubuntu-desktop
<ironhalik> daftykins: SyncToy looks decently light :)
<jacksparrow007_> dont know how to remote login now
<bean> jacksparrow007_: you'll likely need something like a VNC server
<bean> to do that
<daftykins> ironhalik: yeah it's quite nice, it contains no scheduling but you can combine it with scheduled tasks to execute any time
<jacksparrow007_> VNC server on my ubuntu server?  bean:
<bean> yes
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: then why not just install the desktop OS, if that is what you need?
<jacksparrow007_> ActionPa1snip: i dont have the permissions to install OS i think :P
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: what are you wanting to do on the server once you get connected via VNC?
<jacksparrow007_> ActionPa1snip: I can get full gui access right?
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: yes but to achieve what?
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: what do you need "full access" for
<jacksparrow007_> i am more comfortable that way :P
<boogie> hi, is anybody here who knows how to set :set number in vi (not vim) in ubuntu on standart
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: ok, but vnc has zero security, so be sure to use an SSH tunnel
<jacksparrow007_> ok, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: you probably find you can work faster if you use SSH or web interfaces to your applications
<Shimpu> marcepan witam
<jacksparrow007_> what is this web interface?
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: you can access the filesystem using the client OS and sshfs. Nautilus can connect to that without issue
<bean> jacksparrow007_: I agree with ActionPa1snip... theres really no reason to install a desktop on your server
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: applications like transmission have web interfaces you can manage them wirh rather than vnc to the system and interface with the app that way
<bean> jacksparrow007_: yeah, there's another thing. the desktop is likely going to be REALLLLLLY slow
<Mastablasta> anyone use the program woof?
<ActionPa1snip> jacksparrow007_: this is why i always ask, as the ignorant nearly ALWAYS reach for VNC for remote access when there are better solutions
<Felishia> why does my speakers sound sooooooooo low?
<Felishia> when I load with Kali Linux the room is like exploding
<ActionPa1snip> Felishia: are you using Kali Linux?
<Felishia> when I load with xubuntu I have to put my ears so close the speakers
<Felishia> not right now :p
<jacksparrow007_> ActionPa1snip: I ssh to my ubuntu from putty
<jacksparrow007_> and i dont have copy paste :p
<Felishia> I'm not on Kali... geez
<Felishia> do a whoamI I am xubuntu
<jacksparrow007_> I cant copy paste stuff on my terminal easily
<usr13> jacksparrow007_: Shift-Ctrl-c to copy from terminal, Shift-Ctrl-v to paste into terminal
<jacksparrow007_> I use putty from windows
<newhoa> If you create a new user with an encrypted home directory, is there any way to see the HDD space used by that user? In truecrypt, while you can't see the contents, you can see the size of the container.
<Felishia> I need to make this sound louder
<usr13> jacksparrow007_: Oh, I don't know about MS Windows, the options there are a bit limited.
<IdleOne> Felishia: turn up the master volume in alsamixer
<Felishia> The volume control is in 153%
<newhoa> Same thing if you don't have access to a user folder. I'm just looking for an accurate display of free/used space on my HDD.
<usr13> Felishia: How could it be 153%  (does not sound possible).
<usr13> Felishia: Are you in alsamixer?
<Felishia> well not sorry
<Felishia> in alsamixer it is 15
<Felishia> 100%
<Felishia> but in the panel it's 153%
<usr13> Felishia: PCM ?
<Felishia> PCM?
<usr13> Felishia: What is the volume level for channel "PCM"?
<Felishia> 100%
<Felishia> the thing is that when I boot with Kali-Linux it sounds like my head will explode
<Felishia> but with xubuntu... it doesn't want to make much sound
<Felishia> speakers are sounding like earphones literally
<IdleOne> what it does in other distro is of no importance.
<usr13> Felishia: Well, I don't know.  There should not be a difference.
<bean> jacksparrow007_: to copy and paste in putty you just highlight text to copy
<bean> and right click to paste
<bean> its not difficult
<Felishia> I know usr13 :c everything is in its 100%
<NuX`iL> Felishia, can you unistall and reinstall the sound ?
<usr13> Felishia: I don't know.  (Do not have an answer for you.)
<NuX`iL> it's has been a long time that I didn't use linux, but I used to have the problem on fedora, not ubuntu.
<Felishia> NuX`iL, I'm in a live season
<Felishia> it's alsa what? the package?
<usr13> Felishia: Yes, alsa is a package.
<nopolitica> Felishia: asound -l
<NuX`iL> I just watched on the internet, with xubuntu it seems that the problem persist's since 2011
<bekks> NuX`iL: Which problem?
<NuX`iL> is your sound driver realtek?
<nopolitica> Felishia: oopss aplay -l
<bean> Felishia: actually try launching alsa-mixer
<bean> and seeing if there are any volumes set really low there
<Felishia> I did...
<usr13> bean: It's  alsamixer not alsa-mixer
<bean> right right
<bean> sry, im on a mac most days these days T_T
<Felishia> LOL
<Felishia> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Felishia>   alsa-base xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Felishia: What are you doing>?
<bean> haha
<bean> Felishia: try apt-get install alsa-base --reinstall
<usr13> Felishia: You could try removing pulseaudio
<Felishia> mmm... what's the package name?
<usr13> Felishia: ... but don't know that it will make any difference.
<usr13> Felishia: Might.... but not sure.
<Felishia> I dunno what I did but it doesn't sound anymore >:c
<usr13> Felishia: What did you do?
<nopolitica> Felishia: then maybe asoundrc options max_dB 20.0 min_dB 0.0 resolution 6
<Felishia> command not found
<Felishia> I changed the output device
<nopolitica> Felishia: ~/asoundrc http://pastebin.com/E3MgqXPB
<Felishia> and I got back to my default device
<Felishia> and it's not making any sound now
<Felishia> ah
<nopolitica> Felishia: alsamixer -> muted channels
<nopolitica> Felishia: sudo service alsa-restore start
<nopolitica> I managed to configure pulseaudio in cool way, so I have no problem with sound )
<nopolitica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<nopolitica> But the best way it's described in archlinux distro, their documentation is awesome :)
<Felishia> this sucks...
<nopolitica> Felishia: do you have any init.d scripts with alsa in name?
<nopolitica> Felishia: ls /etc/init.d/alsa*
<Felishia> two
<Felishia> alsa-restore
<Felishia> yay!
<Felishia> something worked and I don't know what was it
<rudivs> how can I launch an application (unison-gtk) when a thumb drive is plugged in, using a udev rule?
<rudivs> I can get the rule to run, but I think that whatever runs needs to complete, or otherwise the drive doesn't mount
<nopolitica> rudivs: Using external programs to name devices http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<nopolitica> rudivs: http://superuser.com/questions/53978/ubuntu-automatically-mount-external-drives-to-media-label-on-boot-without-a-u
<nopolitica> rudivs: nice thread
<ChogyDan> rudivs: maybe this thread as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25071/how-to-run-a-script-when-a-specific-flash-drive-is-mounted
<Felishia> hey I was wondering
<Felishia> there's ubuntu 10.04 installed on this PC which I don't like at all
<daftykins> if it's desktop, it's end of life and no longer supported anyway
<daftykins> so you need to upgrade
<Felishia> if I install xubuntu alongside that old ubuntu
<Felishia> I don't the library does :c
<bekks> Felishia: What does "I don't the library does" mean?
<Felishia> they do need to upgrade
<Felishia> because this computer is a public computer
<daftykins> Felishia: are you helping a library out?
<rudivs> thanks nopolitica, ChogyDan. I assumed it wouldn't work to just put  'RUN+="/usr/bin/unison-gtk"', but maybe it will?
<Felishia> not at the moment, but I'd really like to have xubuntu desktop 13.04 installed on this PC but I don't want them to notice
<Felishia> they will only notice if they see grub
<Felishia> or if it boots into xubuntu
<daftykins> so you're attempting to mess with a computer you don't own? i suggest you stop that.
<ChogyDan> Felishia: what about using a usb drive instead?
<bekks> Felishia: Then askl the administrator to update it.
<nopolitica> rudivs: i'd prefer some cli version
<nopolitica> rudivs: flexibility
<Felishia> daftykins, someone has to show the users the future and they will complain soon or later :p
<daftykins> also they would only have some sense running 12.04.2 LTS - 13.04 will be ditched too soon to be worth using
<daftykins> Felishia: it is not your decision to make
<Felishia> daftykins, I'll keep it upgraded
<bekks> Felishia: You cant - you arent the administrator ;)
<ChogyDan> Felishia: like a pen drive install
<Felishia> I'm root on the PC and I have access to the whole network
<nopolitica> Felishia: you can use external drive to boot to installed xubuntu without modifying currently used grub
<daftykins> Felishia: what do you mean? 10.04 is dead, 13.04 will be dead come January
<DJones> Felishia: If you're not the authorised system admin for the machine, you don't have the authority to make changes like that
<Felishia> nopolitica, these computers are so old that I need to have its ram free to work and I don't want to install libreoffice again and again
<daftykins> how do you even have the password to install software at all?
<Felishia> DJones, this is just a political mess in the library between the oposition and the red hats ones
<Felishia> I cracked everything
<nopolitica> daftykins: sudo? )
<daftykins> ...riiiight...
<Felishia> the administrators know
<daftykins> nopolitica: it's a library where Felishia claims to not have any official involvement
<DJones> Felishia: That would be illegal, we can support you anymore
<DJones> can't
<thon> this is more interesting than the television show I'm watching
<Felishia> it's not illegal if even the director knows...
<rudivs> nopolitica, you mean use a cli version of unison rather than unison-gtk?
<nopolitica> rudivs: for udev rule
<DJones> Felishia: well, ask them to install the upgrades, we can't support you anymore
<Felishia> DJones, things in here do not work like in the US... u.u
<nopolitica> rudivs: you will not be able to run X application without additional options like DISPLAY
<ChogyDan> let's stay away from debating the law or politics,  just keep the questions technical
<rudivs> nopolitica, ah, I see
<DJones> Felishia: Thats of no consequence, I'm not in the US either.
<Felishia> they want to keep the old ubuntu 10.04 version because the guvernament told them to use ubuntu, so they installed something old to keep the user annoyed with that...
<Felishia> I'm Venezuelan
<DJones> Felishia: Speak to the administrators. Thats all we can say to you. We can't support you any further
<nopolitica> Felishia: gov for ubuntu is kinda win )
<rudivs> nopolitica, say I use a cli app which requires user input -- how would that work?
<nopolitica> rudivs: don't use it ) use some with can use config or options on start as input variables
<nopolitica> rudivs: * wich
<nopolitica> rudivs: * which
<Felishia> the ubuntu 10.04 was installed with no resources! this is being done to affect ubuntu's credibility so that everyone will be forced to change to windows
<nopolitica> rudivs: unison is file synchronisation tool, you can use rsync as more native )
<rudivs> nopolitica, I've considered that, but the problem is 2-way sync. If a file is deleted on one side but not the other, which way should sync happen?
<bekks> Interesting conspiracy :)
<nopolitica> rudivs: rsync can manage it ) http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<daftykins> finally Felishia left *sigh*
 * nopolitica sighs
<thon> I was entertained
<daftykins> nopolitica: feeling the same thing huh?
<rudivs> nopolitica, ideally I'd like to have a rule to sync from usb to folder when it's plugged in, and another rule to sync from folder to usb when it's ejected... I can see how I can use udev + rsync for the first part, but not sure that the second part is feasible without painful hacks?
<redane> slm
<rudivs> nopolitica, I've tried testing just a simple rule to sync from a folder to the usb, but it blocks the drive from being auto mounted. Do you perhaps know where it's going wrong? https://gist.github.com/rudivs/6242712
<rudivs> nopolitica, if I replace the rsync command with something simple (like touch testfile.txt) it works fine, and the rsync command also works fine by itself, but I can't get it to run together
<cordyceps> I used synaptic to install gpm 1.20.4-4 but there's no mouseability in the console. Did I miss a step?
<CEnnis91> has anyone used ubuntu in hyperv before?
 * cordyceps ok, you gotta run ../init.d/gpm start ;)
<daftykins> CEnnis91: not for a long time... why?
<CEnnis91> daftykins: majority of it works, just wondering if anyone knows a way to get a widescreen resolution, better mouse control, and usb passthrough
<CEnnis91> i know the resolution can be done through rdp, trying to get a better way
<daftykins> is this using the nasty activex control to view the VM?
<CEnnis91> huh? don't think so
<daftykins> CEnnis91: apparently there exists some 'Hyper-V integration services' which may already be part of the kernel
<CEnnis91> yea, they're in there since 12.04 i think
<CEnnis91> but that doesn't affect the 3 issues i mentioned
<daftykins> well they tend to be the way that you get such functionality
<daftykins> so if they don't provide it, i'd imagine you're out of luck
<platapusX> hello!
<daftykins> hi
<CEnnis91> daftykins: meh, worst case i can work around each of those issues, just hoped it would be a little more seemless
<platapusX> Hi daftykins, how's it going?
<daftykins> platapusX: i'm ok, this is more a support channel than a chat channel i'm afraid :)
<daftykins> CEnnis91: seems Hyper-V has no USB support at all 0o
<platapusX> Sry.
<platapusX> See you guys later.
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there an easy way to center a window on the screen?
<CEnnis91> hahaha, god damnit, i try to rdp into ubuntu and it crashes compiz
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> aa
<maxi12> a
<FloodBot1> maxi12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> hola
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Antar> Hello
<RojoD> hi
<Mastablasta> i messed up a install and it says use apt-get autoremove  but then I do that it says unable to lock are you roock?
<Pici> Mastablasta: are you using sudo to run that?
<RojoD> try 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<RojoD> ;)
<Antar> How can i remove the fire effect when close apps ? please
<Mastablasta> no
<Mastablasta> i am new to linux sorry lol i used sudo thanks
<RojoD> Mastablasta, you used Windows earlier?
<maxi12> ubottu Ok Pero lo se no tiene que eexplicarme
<ubottu> maxi12: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> Mastablasta: sounds like you have left a package manager program open
<Mastablasta> yes, actually i am trying to install a isight firewire mac on ubuntu.
<Antar> PLEASE
<maxi12> ubottu s eque eres Un Bots
<ubottu> maxi12: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mastablasta> i didnt specify the file for the AppleUSBVideoSupport and now It wont let me do it again
<RojoD> Mastablasta, you need to use sudo, like you gived adminrights @ windows :)
<RojoD> (only a little diffrence)
<Mastablasta> I am using sudo wont bring up the window it had before to specify the file lol i had the wrong directory
<RojoD> oh
<RojoD> sorry
<RojoD> was misunderstanding :$
<DJones> Antar: Can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<DJones> !paste | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Mastablasta: 'a window to specify the file' ? i have no idea what you mean. do you have a .deb you're trying to install?
<Antar> a lot of gnome effects are installed on my ubuntu please how can i remove them
<Antar> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<Antar> Djones the output is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<DJones> Antar: How did you install them
<Antar> childrens
<Mastablasta> http://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/
<Mastablasta> that is what im trying to do
<Antar> Djones any idea
<Mastablasta> im on step 4 and giving it the right path i messed up now its screwed up
<daftykins> Mastablasta: ok, close any software installation programs running, go back to the terminal you have open and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure isight-firmware-tools"
<daftykins> oops sorry for mixed quotes
<Mastablasta> ok sec
<Antar> Djones should i reinstall it?
<xirre> This shows the CPU but is it the accurate overall CPU?: ps -p [pid] -o pcpu
<Antar> PLEASE
<daftykins> xirre: if you want CPU usage, run 'top'
<kenshiro> Hi, I have installed Chromium in Ubuntu 12.04 from Software Centre . Youtube works, but google translate and some html games doesn't have sound. Is there any fix for this?
<ionux> kenshiro: have you installed the proprietary codecs?
<kenshiro> ionux yes, the restricted extras package
<AlHafoudh> hi
<ionux> kenshiro: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=158955
<AlHafoudh> how should I prepare ubuntu for cloning? some "cleanup" script or something like that
<ionux> kenshiro: looks like it's related to the mp3 file format.
<pixelfire> has anyone successfully setup a mail server on their home machine?
<b0x> hi, ive just started using ubuntu 13.04
<b0x> is there a some sort of way to collapse icons on the unity bar
<b0x> or have 'folders' of shortcuts
<kenshiro> ionux ok, thank you very much :-)
<ionux> kenshiro: you are very welcome!  :)
<xangua> b0x: not with the Unity Launcher, but you can try docks like Avant Window Navigator (repositories)
<b0x> hmm
<b0x> what about workspace specific icons?
<b0x> or icons of applications open on that workspace?
<b0x> kind of like... UltraMon does for Windows.
<bananapie> I want to analyze a raw audio file on my ubuntu and I want to be able to see frequencies and stuff like that, anything on linux?
<ionux> bananapie: have you tried sox?  I'm not 100% sure, but I think that can help you.
<orangerobot> where is the .Xauthority file located?
<orangerobot> oh nvm, found it
<bananapie> I need to scan an audio to see if a certain frequency of sound is in the file or maybe plot the audio frequencies on a graph or somethinng.
<BigTaxi> I moved to a new apartment and one of my hard drives has disappeared. Please help me find it.
<BigTaxi> dsiappeared, computer-wise. it's physically there and plugged in
<ionux> bananapie: Audacity will give you a graphical representation of the waveform.
<vlt> BigTaxi: Maybe in your old appartment.
<bananapie> ok thanks.
<vlt> BigTaxi: Ah, no. Bad joke, you already explained :-D
<BigTaxi> i just clarified. I can't fin it in the file system any more
<BigTaxi> np :)
<ionux> BigTaxi: is it in your dmesg?  Do you remember what device it was?
<BigTaxi> what is dmesg, and i guess so? just a storage hdd?
<ionux> BigTaxi: do you remember if it was /dev/sda, /dev/sdb…  etc?
<BigTaxi> /dev/sda, pretty sure
<BigTaxi> any way to search dmesg?
<ionux> ok, so your computer isn't booting then?
<BigTaxi> it is
<orangerobot> I've just run Xorg -configure but I've been given an error messages saying "Number of created screens does not match the number of detected devices."(the file was created, though) . Could this have anything to do with me having a dual-monitor setup?
<BigTaxi> ubuntu and system files are on my current drive
<BigTaxi> so maybe sdb. im sorry.
<ionux> You can search dmesg by grepping it:  dmesg | grep sdb
<ionux> for example...
<ionux> also, look at /etc/fstab and mtab to see if it's defined there.
<BigTaxi> nothing in fstab, mtab doesnt exist
<goaw_> hello, I have an idea for an Ubuntu OS, I was curious where in the forums to post about it
<ionux> BigTaxi: If you moved the computer, it might have been jarred loose. Can you open up the computer and check the cables?
<netlar> I am sycning my tomboy notes to dropbox.  Can I restore or import to tomboy from dropbox?
<BigTaxi> i dusted and re-inserted all of the cables
<BigTaxi> grepping sdb gives me Attached SCSI removable disk
<ionux> BigTaxi: Is the drive spinning up?
<BigTaxi> am i allowed to just touch it and see?
<BigTaxi> im static free
<ionux> Yeah, if it's warm is a good indication.
<BigTaxi> both drives are spinning
<neetz> someone there ? i have ubuntu 12.10 problems
<ionux> It's possible that there's an error with the drive.  What does:  dmesg | grep rror
<ionux> give you?
<ionux> (No 'e')
<globus> Hi there. Anyone who has a minute to help with a question?
<BigTaxi> EXT4-fs (sda5) re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ionux> Ok, what does the df command show you?
<neetz> i have dual OS , one is win7 and one is ubuntu 12.10 , ubuntu doesnt boot coz of the nvidea graphic card problem , can someone help me
<daftykins> use sudo fdisk -l to find if a disk is attached
<BigTaxi> ehh, what are you looking for? sda5 isnt mounted anywhere
<BigTaxi> but it's there.
<neetz> i have dual OS , one is win7 and one is ubuntu 12.10 , ubuntu doesnt boot coz of the nvidea graphic card problem , can someone help me
<sagredo> hello i have an external HD and i tried to copy a file to it and get this : DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<ionux> If it's not defined in your /etc/fstab file or you don't mount it manually, it's not going to be mounted.
<BigTaxi> fdsik -l has given me a readout. looks like it's there, too
<globus> My /var/log hangs on ls - and is a LOT bigger than all the other dirs
<sagredo> any suggestions? i cannot even see my data on the drive
<BigTaxi> ok ionux... what can I do?
<BigTaxi> mount manually?
<neetz> ??
<ionux> BigTaxi:  Well, if it was your backup drive, for example, you could do a: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /path/to/backups
<ionux> For example.
<BigTaxi> it's not a backup. just storage for movies and stuff
<ionux> Yeah, I don't know what it's used for, but wherever it's usually mounted, you need a directory for it.
<daftykins> BigTaxi: of course you'd only do what ionux said if you only want to use it once... as opposed to every boot
<ionux> Yeah, if it mounts, you can add it to your fstab file to mount it every boot.
<BigTaxi> so mount it as a backup and then copy it from /dev/ or someplace to fstab?
<sagredo> hello i have an external HD and i tried to copy a file to it and get this : DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<sagredo> any suggestions? i cannot even see my data on the drive
<ionux> No, not necessarily.  Make a directory in your home folder to mount it to for testing.  mount it to that directory to see if it works first.
<daftykins> mount things in /media
<BigTaxi> ok so sudo mount /dev/sda5 path/to/home
<BigTaxi> ?
<BigTaxi> er... media
<ionux> No, make a directory in your home folder (or media) named 'testing'
<ionux> Then: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /home/bigtaxi/testing
<BigTaxi> ok, its... there? everything has a lock on it.
<ionux> yeah, you mounted it as root.  but it worked?
<BigTaxi> i guess? hahaha if this is what we wanted, then hot pants, go us
<daftykins> gogo fstab
<ionux> lol ok, cool.  looks like you just need to add it to your fstab file then.
<BigTaxi> add by clicking and dragging the testing folder?
<ionux> no
<BigTaxi> just because it seems the simplest
<BigTaxi> ok
<oo_miguel> does the rescue shell offer somethink like fdisk?
<daftykins> oo_miguel: if it's GRUB rescue, better off with a liveCD
<BigTaxi> am i just checking fdisk?
<oo_miguel> i just want to see the disks that are on my system, thats all
<ionux> BigTaxi:  first, make a backup copy of your /etc/fstab file before we make any changes:  sudo cp /etc/fstab fstab.backup
<BigTaxi> oh shoot i was thinking fstab h/o
<ionux> then, decide where you want it to be mounted every boot.  /media is a good place.  You can make it /media/movies or whatever.
<BigTaxi> fdisk gives the same readout
<BigTaxi> sda5 is there
<meteors2313> join #mlpack
<meteors2313> how to join channel
<BigTaxi> yeah, sure, media is fine
<ionux> then, open up your fstab file in an editor to add the line for that drive:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<wilee-nilee> meteors2313,  /j #mlpack
<meteors2313> got it thanks @wilee-nillee
<wilee-nilee> meteors2313, you can tab complete nicks @ does not notify the receiving nick
<BigTaxi> ok its on ther terminal
<ionux> the format is:  /dev/sda5   /media/movies    ext4     noatime  0   0
<meteors2313> sorry I didn't got what tab nicks mean
<jboris> Pardon the interuption but does anyone on here know a  pointer to good help for xubuntu on an acer aspire?
<meteors2313> how do I tab nicks
<wilee-nilee> tab | meteors2313
<wilee-nilee> !tab | meteors2313
<ubottu> meteors2313: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<meteors2313> wilee-nilee,
<wilee-nilee> that's it meteors2313
<meteors2313> is that fine did it notify you
<meteors2313> thanks
<ionux> BigTaxi: the 'ext4' is the file system type. if it's a linux drive formatted recently by ubuntu, it's probably ext4, but it could be ext3, reiserfs, fat32 or a number of other types...
<wilee-nilee> yep
<meteors2313> wilee-nilee,
<usr13> meteors2313: The same way you tab commands or paths etc...
<BigTaxi> ok. im using tab to make those speace?
<BigTaxi> ehhh *spaces
<wilee-nilee> meteors2313, It is for your benefit, if the channel id real busy you don't get lost in the shuffle, hopefully. ;)
<wilee-nilee> is*
<ionux> You can, or just spaces.
<BigTaxi> shoot. the text document i'm editing in can't save, and i dont know how to use the terminal to add these lines
<BigTaxi> sorry yet again
<BigTaxi> i got it
<wilee-nilee> BigTaxi, You using nano?
<BigTaxi> not sure what that means
<BigTaxi> probably not
<usr13> vi ?
<wilee-nilee> !who | BigTaxi
<ubottu> BigTaxi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BigTaxi> er, yes
<usr13> BigTaxi: It's   vi file.txt    or   nano file.txt
<sagredo> hello i have an external HD and i tried to copy a file to it and get this : DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<sagredo> any suggestions? i cannot even see my data on the drive
<ionux> BigTaxi:  Or you can use gedit
<usr13> sagredo: How are you trying to copy the file?
<BigTaxi> I got it, I entered it and saved
<usr13> sagredo: cp  ?
<sagredo> usr13: i tried with nautilus
<BigTaxi> from the terminal... I think it was nano
<sagredo> but now i cannot even open the drive
<ionux> BigTaxi:  ok, great!  Reboot your system and see if it's there now!  :)
<sagredo> and i do not want to format the drive
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, YOU have to have it mounted to transfer.
<sagredo> i want to restore the file system
<BigTaxi> :/ ok...
<usr13> sagredo: Well, I dono.  If an operating is already pending, I suppose it's already tying to do what you told it to do.
<usr13> sagredo: (I use thunar)
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, Is the HD in fstab?
<sagredo> wilee-nilee: let me see
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, Would not be unless you put a mount in fstab.
<sagredo> wilee-nilee: what is fstab?
<sagredo> i tried to run it :o
<usr13> sagredo: It is a file  /etc/fstab  (Look and see:  cat /etc/fstab ).
<usr13> sagredo: /etc/fstab  is a file that statically mounts your filesystems.
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, Is the HD a ntfs?
<usr13> sagredo: When you boot your computer, the fstab file tells it what and where you want your various filesystems mounted.
<usr13> sagredo: ...otherwise, udev mounts other stuff on demand.
<BigTaxi> ok, i guess its mounted... i just realized that that drive is partitioned. The movies and stuff might be in sda4
<BigTaxi> because sda5 doesnt have much of anything
<usr13> BigTaxi: Pretty much all drives are partitioned, it's just that some only have one
<ionux> BigTaxi:  Haha!  Nice…  Use the same procedure to mount those.
<BigTaxi> ok, so quickly run me through my steps?
<wilee-nilee> BigTaxi, USE NICKS.
<wilee-nilee> !tab | BigTaxi
<ubottu> BigTaxi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ionux> BigTaxi:  Same as before:  /dev/sdX     /mount/point/wherever    <fstype>   <options>   0   0
<sagredo> when i connect the drive
<sagredo> my system stalls big time
<BigTaxi> wilee-nilee like this?
<BigTaxi> ahh dammit
<sagredo> is there some type of recovery program for external SSDs
<ionux> sagredo:  dd will copy the raw data.
<sagredo> ionux but i cannot even get a command line with it
<sagredo> maybe i can try on a more powerful system this is a laptop-.-
<ionux> sagredo: can you boot with an ubuntu live cd/dvd?
<sagredo> yes
<sagredo> but its at my house i am not home atm
<ionux> sagredo:  then you should be able to open a terminal.  when you get home.  ;)
<sagredo> ionux okay mate
<BigTaxi> ionux, im not sure what my other steps were :(
<sagredo> cheers
<bariho> apt-get question: "The following packages have been kept back:" when and why does that happen?
<ionux> BigTaxi:  oh, open /etc/fstab in your favorite editor and add the lines for the drives and mount points.
<ionux> It's a system file, so use sudo to open it, remember.
<bariho> nevermind
<wilee-nilee> bariho, Are you seeing a partial upgrade, where are you seeing this and what packages in a pastebin please.
<BigTaxi> ionux, ok, reboot again? am i doing the name thing successfully? god i hate this
<wilee-nilee> apt-get I see
<ionux> BigTaxi:  yeah, reboot, my friend.
<BigTaxi> ionux, error mounting the drive
<BigTaxi> maybe i missed a step
<ionux> BigTaxi:  check the number of fields you have.  Make sure you made the directory where they are going to be mounted.
<BigTaxi> ionux, where should i begin? the next version of ubuntu needs to save your terminal commands
<BigTaxi> i did make the directory
<Pici> FYI, you don't need to reboot to make /etc/fstab take your changes, just run sudo mount -a
<meteors2313> how to use empathy as an irc client
<ionux> BigTaxi:  it does save your terminal commands.  Press the up arrow on your keyboard to cycle through a list of your recently used commands.  ;)
<meteors2313> I read the stuff on empathy faq site but that's not working
<BigTaxi> ionux, ah, so it does. that's helpful. so, what should i be doing? movies2 is there. I didn't do anything with testing2 though... should I have?
<meteors2313> how to use empathy as an irc client?
<meteors2313> I read the stuff on empathy faq site but that's not working
<Pici> !patience | meteors2313
<ubottu> meteors2313: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ionux> BigTaxi:No, not with testing.  What was the error you got mounting the drive?
<meteors2313> ohkk Pici ubottu
<BigTaxi> ionux, nothing specia;. it was on the purple start-up screen, and it just said there was an error. offered to skip or mount manually
<ionux> BigTaxi:  huh, check your dmesg for the error then.
<BigTaxi> ionux, dmesg grep rror, right?
<ionux> dmesg | grep rror
<ionux> BigTaxi:  or you could grep for your specific partition that had the problem:  dmesg | grep sda5
<BigTaxi> ionux, hm. EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ionux> BigTaxi:  that's not an error message.  check for more sda5-related messages
<ionux> BigTaxi:  or sda6, or whatever the partition was that's not mounting properly
<BigTaxi> ionux, thats all i'm getting. sda4 is the one that isnt mounting correctly
<ionux> BigTaxi:  oh, ok.  grep for sda4 messages then.
<BigTaxi> ionux, obviously theres is a better command to search for errors
<BigTaxi> EXT4-fs (sda4): unable to read superblock
<BigTaxi> ionux, that sounds ominous
<ionux> BigTaxi:  was it formatted with ext4 filesystem?
<BigTaxi> ionux, i think so?
<BigTaxi> ionux,  how can I check
<ionux> BigTaxi: sudo fdisk -l
<BigTaxi> ionux, ok... sda2 is the boot, sda4 is 'extended' and sda5 is 'linux'
<BigTaxi> ionux, nothing on ext4
<xirre> What is a way to output the accurate CPU Usage of a process and write it to a text file in Terminal?
<Walex> got a strange issue: freshly installed 13.04, then updated with all current updates, then rebooted, then mouse moves but cannot select anything and keyboard seems dead. Started X with 'xinit' and none of that happens. Suggestions?
<Walex> xirre: 'times'
<ionux> BigTaxi:  sudo lshw -class disk
<SierraAR> I'm running Lubuntu 12.04, currently trying to find a way to run programs automatically on login, and automatically when the system boots, before anyone logs in. I've tried doing some google searches, but nothing I've come up with seems to be helping/working any
<ionux> SierraAR:  put your personal startup items in rc.local
<xirre> Walex: What would times do? o.O
<Walex> xirre: 'man times'. Also 'man time'
<BigTaxi> ionux, ok, PCI (sysfs) came up, I pressed Enter
<ionux> BigTaxi:  takes a sec...
<xirre> But I don't want the CPU Time, I want its usage printed.
<xirre> The CPU %.
<Walex> xirre: can you do arithmetic?
<SierraAR> ionux: K, and for items to be run on boot, before anyone logs in?
<xirre> Yes.
<BigTaxi> ionux, then I see a readout, including /dev/sda and /dev/ sdb, and thats it... pertaining to what we've been doing
<xirre> To some extent though.
<Walex> xirre: then CPUtime*100/elapsed time is the %
<ionux> BigTaxi:  under *-disk, the second to last line, it should say something like:  'capabilities:  <something>  partitioned: <type>'
<ionux> SierraAR:  yep, they will start when booted as part of the start-up routine.
<modeeb> hello!
<ionux> BigTaxi:  what does it say next to 'partitioned: '
<modeeb> when using a terminal, does anyone know how to make the file directory go away so I can just enter commands to the kernel without the file directory taking space?
<BigTaxi> ionux, yep, partitioned:dos. I think that's my old windows, currently on my boot disk
<SierraAR> ionux: Oh, so rc.local is for before the login screen then? And for programs to be run after a user logs in?
<xirre> Walex: Even after reading both the manuals I have not much of a clue as to how to use them.
<BigTaxi> ionux, so that's not looking at the hard drive I'm trying to mount
<BigTaxi> ionux, although i dont know a whole lot, could be anything. but that's what it says
<modeeb> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> !patience | modeeb
<ubottu> modeeb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cinvoke> hello . im having trouble starting ubuntu after making gpasswd changes to a shared folder location.  any help would be awesome.
<Guest70102> modeeb:I believe you cannot, the only interfaces users can interact to are proc, debugfs and sysfs
<ionux> SierraAR:  yes, rc.local is when the system boots.  any user log-in items can be added to the startup items in gnome or in the .profile, .bash_profile or .bash_login scripts.
<wilee-nilee> !details > cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke, please see my private message
<acetolyne> heep13
<modeeb> Guest70102, what do you mean by interfaces?
<Walex> xirre: one way: sh -c 'COMMAND; times'
<bekks> cinvoke: How do you make changes to a location using gpasswd?
<Walex> xirre: another way: time COMMAND
<Guest70102> let me find an example on the web
<wilee-nilee> acetolyne, State your issues.
<acetolyne> none accident sorry have a great day
<Walex> xirre: then read CPU time, elapsed time, arithmetic.
<wilee-nilee> you to. ;)
<ionux> BigTaxi:  I've got to run to a work meeting with my boss.  Sorry that I couldn't help you more!   Best of luck to you!
<Zorky> Anyone here who has experienced. when trying to close computer or log off. you have to hold down the mousebutton after clicking the gear button top right corner, in order to navigate the drop down menu?
<SierraAR> ionux: K. Is there a way to run a program as a certain user from rc.local or will they all be run as root?
<modeeb> Thanks Guest70102!
<cinvoke> bekks: gpasswd -a www-data vboxsf
<cinvoke> i was getting perm denied, sop i thought maybe add the apache user to the vbox group
<Zorky> anyone here who can help me. i need to make a screensaver, so it will make a log off command when it activates
<BigTaxi> OK, if anyone else wants to help with a perplexing issue, my computer suddenly cannot see my second hard drive
<Walex> SierraAR: 'su $USER -c ' .... ' or 'sudo -u $USER ....'
<cinvoke> bekks: since then i removed www-data from that group.. still wont start my window manager
<Walex> Zorky: too complicated for IRC. Just study the source of existing screensavers like 'xscreensaver'
<SierraAR> su sierra -c command-to-run-here?
<Walex> SierraAR: for example, yes, note that 'command-to-run-here' is a command line and should be quoted
<wilee-nilee> Zorky, Sounds like a borked graphic driver, or dektop manager, does this happen after a reboot?
<wilee-nilee> dsektop*
<SierraAR> K, lets see if I did this right then
<Guest70102> @modeeb:https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/mochel/doc/papers/ols-2005/mochel.pdf
<Guest70102> modeeb: for example in my system the hugepage can be controled @ /sys/kernel/mm/hugepages/hugepages-2048kB/
<cinvoke> wilee-nilee: my window manager isnt starting and im not sure how to figure out why.  ive deleted ~/.config and cache thinking maybe that was the cause.  that didnt work.  im running xubuntu 13.04 in virtualbox.
<Guest70102> modeeb:try 'tree' and this command: 'for f in *;do echo $f;cat $f;done'
<SierraAR> Oh yeah... I forgot about this
<SierraAR> Anybody know why my wireless adaptor isn't enabled when I boot up ubuntu and I have to right click the icon and click 'enable wireless' when I log in?
<modeeb> hmm okay
<modeeb> let me see
<Walex> cinvoke: start in recovery/console mode and then run it explicitly on the command line
<wilee-nilee> cinvoke, Hmm, not sure either.
<cinvoke> Walex: run the window manager?
<Walex> SierraAR: because enabling wireless automagically is a security risk and /or rude.
<Guest70102> modeeb:also you can echo values to those files(they are not actual files as you will read in the document)
<chrissey> hi
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Has it ever worked?
<Walex> cinvoke: window manager of desktop environment. More or less all can be started as a single command
<cinvoke> walex: i "think i had xfse4, but i replaced with lightdm, which didnt help"
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Can we assume it works when you click 'enable wireless'? Is this on a additional desktop?
<SierraAR> It does work when I click 'enable wireless'. This is on my laptop
<chrissey> is anyone here familiar to compiling the linux kernel on embedded platforms?
<SierraAR> I just have no internet until I manually enable it :P
<modeeb> Is it possible you misunderstood my question, this article is over my head
<modeeb> ?
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Notice, two questions, and use nicks when responding
<Walex> cinvoke: they are quite different things... XFCE4 is a desktop environment, LightDM is a desktop manager.
<Guest70102> modeeb: you want to give commands to the kernel and see whats happening,right?
<Walex> cinvoke: a desktop environment is a collection of programs and libraries that are meant to provide a consistent user experience, a desktop manager is a graphical login program. LightDM is often used as the desktop manager of XFCE4
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: If by 'has it ever worked' you mean 'has it ever had wireless enabled when you login', no. I've had to manually turn it on each time.
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Is this on a additional desktop?
<Walex> cinvoke: to start XFCE4 from the command line: xfce4-session
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: It's on a laptop
<cinvoke> Walex: oh :) well i dont thing the gui is working at all.  so xfce4 is not working. thats my guess
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Do you have more then one desktop installed?
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: Do you mean more than one OS? No, just Lubuntu
<Walex> cinvoke: do you get a GUI screen at all? One with a cursor that looks like an arrow shape or similar, instead of a block?
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Not desk top or laptop desktop as in unity?
<cinvoke> Walex: thank you.  recovery booting now
<wilee-nilee> or lubuntu or xubuntu...etc SierraAR
<cinvoke> Walex: should i just drop into a root shell?
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: I believe the only one installed is LXCE/Lubuntu
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee Unless Lubuntu installs other desktops/window managers (I'm assuming thats what you mean) as well
<Guest70102> modeeb: Of course there are a dozen other ways to do this, for example you can try debugging the kernel which is very hard for beginners
<modeeb> let's say I'm writing code in  folder (folder5) that is a child of four parent folder, so /foleder1/folder2/folder3/folder4/folder5/. When I go to folder5 on a terminal, well the directory takes a lot of space on the kernel. I'd like to see if I can work on files in a particular folder (folder5 in this example) without /foleder1/folder2/folder3/folder4/folder5/ appearing on the kernal every time
<Walex> cinvoke: it depends on what is broken, which is far from clear from what you say.
<reisio> modeeb: ...on the prompt?
<Walex> cinvoke: what do you actually see on the screen when it is not working
<Zorky> Can someone tell me, what command to run to force a logout?
<daftykins> modeeb: edit your bash profile to achieve this.
<cinvoke> Walex: no gui at all.  but im in the recovery console right now.  should i just go into root shell and try the xfce4-session cmd?
<modeeb> reisio: yes
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, So this was a LXCE/Lubuntu install from the get go, if you add additional desktops the original has to have the auto wireless ticked in the network manager for all desktops to do it as well, are you getting the meaning here.
<reisio> modeeb: export PS1="\[\e]2;\u@\H \w\a\e\[\033[36m\][\w]\[\033[0m\]\n\[\033[1;36m\]\[\033[1;32;1m\]$\[\e[0m\] "
<unclezipper> Does anybody know anything about X11VNC? I'm trying to use the Java applet it serves from my office, but it doesn't seem to be going through. I have ports 5800 and 5900 forwarded
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: I'm a tad confused actually, I havent added any desktops. From the day I installed Lubuntu, the wireless has been disabled everytime I boot up
<x-s4nd3r> I added /home/x-s4nd3r/Desktop/tsh/dd/chen.sh to /etc/rc.local so that it can execute as root, but as I rebooted, it showed "/home/x-s4nd3r/Desktop/tsh/dd/chen.sh not found", why this happened? I want that .sh to execute as root on startup, but it fails to do so, it says "not found"
<Guest70102> modeeb:How on earth could PS1 be related to kernel and its memory?
<reisio> Guest70102: we've already established it isn't
<modeeb> Guest70102: what's PS1?
<reisio> modeeb: what you're talking about
<Guest70102> reisio:rofl
<modeeb> haha
<Walex> cinvoke: 'xfce4-session' only works if your X server is running
<cinvoke> Walex: tried that. i got "cannot open display: ."
<modeeb> I'm confused now hahaha
<Walex> cinvoke: is the recovery console graphical?
<cinvoke> Walex: ok
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, run in the terminal lspci and identify the wireless hardware for the channel.
<Walex> cinvoke: try 'xinit'
<cinvoke> Walex: yes
<modeeb> reisia: What's PS1?
<reisio> modeeb: it's what you're talking about
<reisio> modeeb: copy, paste, & run this: export PS1="\[\e]2;\u@\H \w\a\e\[\033[36m\][\w]\[\033[0m\]\n\[\033[1;36m\]\[\033[1;32;1m\]$\[\e[0m\] "
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, If a usb run lsusb
<Walex> cinvoke: how can it be graphical if you get ""cannot open display: ."?
<Guest70102> modeeb:PS1 is the bash environment variable that controls the prompt text and style
<modeeb> ok
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Walex> cinvoke: it would help if you described what you are seeing instead of saying what you think you are seeing...
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: That's the line corresponding to my laptop's wireless card
<Ubunut> Guys - Ubuntu Edge campaign is about 40k off crowdfunding record - Canonical needs your help now http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4040308
<cinvoke> Walex: i booted into recovery console like you suggested.  then i selected 'drop into console as root"  when i say "its graphical"  i mean i see a gui "blue and gray" dialog with options.  when i choose one like "drop into root shell", i then have access to run commands.  when i ran xfce4-session, i simly pasted the error, not assuming.
<ChogyDan> Ubunut: looks like they are 22 million off
<Walex> cinvoke: what did 'xinit' do?
<cinvoke> Walex: then i ran xinit, which informed me fatal server error. could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<cinvoke> xinit: giving up
<Walex> cinvoke: OK, then probably you already have a graphical environment indeed.
<Walex> cinvoke: but probably one that has a minimal X config.
<nawk> I selected a default action ("application") upon DVD/CD insert in Ubuntu by accident.
<nawk> how can I change this default bebaviour
<BigTaxi> I'm back again with the same problem- having trouble finding a hard drive that, up until today, worked fine.
<Walex> cinvoke: try then 'env DISPLAY=:0 xterm' and check if a terminal comes up. If it does, type 'exit' in it to close it.
<cinvoke> Walex: ok. 1 sec
<tomek550> Hello. I have a problem with ubuntu if someone has a clue what's wrong.  I have laptop UX32VD and if i have external screen pluged in when starting ubuntu, laptop monitor wont show anything
<bekks> tomek550: Did you read the manuakk of the laptop on how to activate external displays?
<Ubunut> ChogyDan: Canonical need the world record first then the target sometime later :o) http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4040308
<tomek550> hm ? what do u mean ?
<tomek550> oh u mean manual ? :D
<Walex> tomek550: use the display configuration in 'system-settings' to enable that display.
<bekks> tomek550: Yes :)
<tomek550> i tried
<tomek550> but it doesnt work
<tomek550> problem is that if i start ubuntu with external screen
<tomek550> only that screen works, but if i start it without that screen and plug it in after ubuntu loads, everything works fine
<bekks> tomek550: what exactly did you try and what refuses to work and sits on the couch drinking beer instead?
<Walex> tomek550: if you reconfigure the screens afterwards it should work.
<cinvoke> Walex: sorry.  having to reboot.  when i type in console, i have to hit some keys multiple times.  very odd.
<tomek550> so u mean like, boot with external and turn on laptop screen later in settings ?
<Walex> tomek550: yes.
<tomek550> tried that, doesnt work, it wont show there at all as disabled or anything.
<nawk> I selected a default action ("application") upon DVD/CD insert in Ubuntu by accident.
<nawk> how can I change this default bebaviour
<Walex> tomek550: hard to believe, but if the laptop manufacturer chose some strange configuration it could happen. Try using the display switch button as <bekks> suggested
<cinvoke> Walex: this time i booted as far as i could get, then switched to a different term session, and ran xinit.  that worked
<D_Russ> hello all
<reisio> hi
<Walex> cinvoke: if 'xinit' worked, did it come up with the resolution that you expected?
<Walex> cinvoke: also, if it worked, try running 'xfce4-session' in the terminal that comes up.
<BigTaxi> having trouble finding a hard drive that, up until today, worked fine.
<BigTaxi> if you can help, please do
<Walex> BigTaxi: It could have died. Try looking at 'dmesg | less -SXi'
<Walex> BigTaxi: also 'lsscsi' should list it.
<daftykins> BigTaxi: i thought you mounted and saw its' contents already?
<Guest70102> @BigTaxi:have you tried lshw?
<BigTaxi> mounted a different partition, and i learned some stuff from google
<cinvoke> Walex: resolution is fine. its old a white term box. woh, somehow that worked. i get a panel dialog
<nadir> ciao
<cinvoke> Walex: im guessing i should pick everythin default
<nadir> !list
<ubottu> nadir: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BigTaxi> daftykins, mounted a different partition, and i learned that im looking for 'sdb' probably
<Walex> cinvoke: then your X configuration is fine, and you XFCE configuration is fine. Probably your LightDM configuration is not do good.
<daftykins> BigTaxi: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' from earlier and tell me which disk is which? :)
<cinvoke> Walex: im still not sure what caused this.
<cinvoke> Walex: is there a quick solution to use a different dm?
<Walex> cinvoke: whatever -- desktop manager configuration are very easy to break. They do a somewhat fragile job.
<Walex> cinvoke: try 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' perhaps it will reconfigure it
<Zorky> is there anyone here who can tell me the command to logoff the user from terminal?
<D_Russ> does anyone know how to get transmission (torrent client) to open the download location window on top of chrome when you click a torrent to download? ... I am used to Ubuntu 12.04 which does this automatically 13.04 you have to manually click on the transmission icon on the left side, This sometimes leads to me forgetting and the torrent never getting downloaded...
<nawk> how can I change this default bebaviour
<nawk> I selected a default action ("application") upon DVD/CD insert in Ubuntu by accident.
<nawk> how can I change this default bebaviour
<BigTaxi> daftykins, how do i get out of the -SXI' command? seems like an endless list
<BigTaxi> nvm
<daftykins> ctrl+c
<Walex> cinvoke: else you can to look at logs and figure out what got broken
<BigTaxi> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/64yXjWE6
<cinvoke> Walex: had to be something when i was logging out.  it stalled and i just killed it.
<Walex> cinvoke: very unlikely.
<Walex> cinvoke: try also reinstalling: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<daftykins> BigTaxi: so the story is you plugged in a second hard disk, and today it's gone? is that accurate?
<Zorky> what is the equilivant in 12.10 to gnome-session-save??
<BigTaxi> daftykins, yeah. I've had it for more than a year, no problem, and today I couldnt find it. I moved houses, but it's securely attached, and I was very ginger with the computer
<daftykins> BigTaxi: did you touch it to confirm it's spinning in the end?
<BigTaxi> daftykins, the hdd is physically there, and spinning, but undetectable
<Guest70102> cinvoke: with --purge
<daftykins> BigTaxi: ok, can you run "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<Walex> Guest70102: good point...
<BigTaxi> daftykins,  not installed
<cinvoke> Walex: Guest70102: sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall lightdm?
<daftykins> BigTaxi: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then repeat
<Walex> got a strange issue: freshly installed 13.04 for a test (using 12.04 actually), then updated with all current updates, then rebooted, then mouse moves but cannot select anything and keyboard seems dead. Started X with 'xinit' and none of that happens. Suggestions?
<Walex> cinvoke: yes...
<pvl1> is it ok to add ubuntu repos to kali
<Walex> cinvoke: you may have to deinstall first and then install again, but that probably works.
<cinvoke> Walex: cool.
<Walex> pvl1: ask in rhe Kali channel, but probably yes.
<BigTaxi> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5990427/
<BigTaxi> is that what we needed?
<daftykins> probably, one sec
<daftykins> BigTaxi: bad news is it seems to be seeing the one disk only, perhaps try changing the SATA cable if you can, else try booting a LiveCD/USB with the other disk connected on the other one's cable and see if it finds it
<BigTaxi> daftykins, I've swapped cables a few times. SATA is the multicolored one, with the broader plug?
<daftykins> BigTaxi: no that's the power one, the data tends to be red or any colour, but small
<MKCoin>  can I make the icons in the unity sidebar smaller?
<jimmy51_> hello... i've just been through the read the man pages ringer in a few other rooms despite reading them and still not getting it.  i'm trying to dump the last 3MB of a HDD to a file using dd.  i realize i need to use dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/dump.dmp skip=something but am not sure of what value to use.  any help?
<BigTaxi> daftykins, yep yep, ok. I've swapped that one too, I think. bad news, huh
<Walex> jimmy51_: the last 3MB? You need also to do some arithmetic
<MKCoin> ah nevermind I fond it
<cinvoke> Walex: working fine now after reboot.  should i go ahead and reinstall lightdm ?  is there something better, but now heavy on resources?
<jimmy51_> Walex: yes.  i've run fdisk -l to get a list of how many bytes are on the drive.
<Walex> cinvoke: LightDM is the default choice for XFCE4
<FastCode> jimmy51_: parted /dev/sda
<D_Russ> does anyone know how to get transmission (torrent client) to open the download location window on top of chrome when you click a torrent to download? ... I am used to Ubuntu 12.04 which does this automatically 13.04 you have to manually click on the transmission icon on the left side, This sometimes leads to me forgetting and the torrent never getting downloaded...
<Walex> cinvoke: looks like the 'dpkg-reconfigure' worked
<FastCode> jimmy51_: U B
<FastCode> jimmy51_: print
<FastCode> jimmy51_: q
<jimmy51_> Walex: i've then subtracted 3*1024*1024*1024*1024
<mojtaba> Hi, I have lost the folder .thunderbird, but before I have made backup with dejadup; I have backups in 3 different days. If I want to restore, should I restore first one, and then second one and then last one? or should I just restore the last one?
<cinvoke> Walex: you guys kick a$$!  thank you!
<FastCode> jimmy51_: subtract 3145728 from disk size
<Walex> FastCode: cat cat /sys/block/sda/size
<BigTaxi> daftykins, any siggestions as to how to carry on?
<FastCode> @Walex:thanks
<BigTaxi> *suggestions
<daftykins> BigTaxi: well, if a livecd doesn't see the other disk when connected with the known-working cable of the other one, it may be time to get outside help
<mojtaba> Hi, I have lost the folder .thunderbird, but before I have made backup with dejadup; I have backups in 3 different days. If I want to restore, should I restore first one, and then second one and then last one? or should I just restore the last one?
<archzombie> Can you install the ubuntu image using clockwork?
<jimmy51_> FastCode: ok... not seeing disk size in the parted printout.  i see it in fdisk -l.  is that good?
<jimmy51_> (i mean, a usable value)?
<jimmy51_> FastCode:nevermind, i see it
<BigTaxi> daftykins, ok, good thing my new apartment is filled with CS guys. Thanks a lot for your help.
<FastCode> jimmy51_:i believe the way Walex pointed out is better
<daftykins> BigTaxi: np :)
<iceroot_> mojtaba: the last one
<FastCode> jimmy51_: dd bs=1 if=/dev/sda skip=that number | dd of=my_file
<iceroot_> mojtaba: the last one will contain all files which were in that folder on that date
<mojtaba> iceroot_: thanks
<seigmann> netflix wont work on ubuntu? ;s
<jimmy51_> FastCode:  ok... 500,107,862,016.  i subtract 3145728 from that.  then i dd like you said.
<iceroot_> !netflix | seigmann
<ubottu> seigmann: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<jimmy51_> FastCode:  btw... why do a dd | dd instead of dd if and of in one command?
<seigmann> ty iceroot_
<mojtaba> iceroot_: Isn't the backup incremental?
<mojtaba> iceroot_: I have made it with dejadup with default settings.
<jimmy51_> FastCode: sudo dd bs=1 if=/dev/sda skip=500104716288 | dd of=/mnt/net/dump.dmp
<FastCode> @jimmy51_:yes, because dd accepts only one block size for both input and output and that can cause real performance problems when set to 1 and writing to a file
<FastCode> jimmy51_: And you are already writing to a network mount
<jimmy51_> FastCode: hmm... something's wrong.  permission denied, even with sudo. yup, writing to network.
<mojtaba> iceroot_: Isn't the backup incremental? I have made it with dejadup with default settings.
<jimmy51_> (i have permission to write to it though... permission problem must be on read end... readying outside of drive)
<guillermo> Yo
<Ben64> jimmy51_: once you do | you lose sudo
<FastCode> jimmy51_: are you root or member of disk group?
<Walex> FastCode: that's not bad reasoning about using a double 'dd'
<Zorky> I have a question regarding xscreensaver.. can anyone help?
<Walex> FastCode: but 'dd' can do 'ibs' and 'obs'. However piping helps another way.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > Zorky
<ubottu> Zorky, please see my private message
<jimmy51_> cat /sys/block/sda/size gives a much different value than fdisk -l or parted does for drive size
<SierraAR> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SierraAR> Sorry was just curious what that says; didn't realise it wouldnt pm me
<Gambit-> hey folks
<Ben64> SierraAR: you can pm the bot to test things like that
<Gambit-> I'm trying to use ubuntu 12.04 LXC support, but running into a wierd problem with sudo's ASKPASS functionality.
<Gambit-> When you try to do so, it fails to see the file specified
<SierraAR> Ben64: Suppose I should've thought of that, sorry xD
<Gambit-> http://pastebin.com/dXSY1LLY
<Gambit-> Any ideas?
<Ben64> SierraAR: no problem, just for future info
<FastCode> @Walex:yep, dd won't read until the last buffer is written.
<Zorky> I need xscreensaver to log the user off. how would i do that? i have tried to input kill −9 −1 into advanced options under a screensaver. it only makes the screen black. and i have to restart the client. any suggestions?
<Gambit-> Or any suggestions for creating the image with sudo set to all already?
<mojtaba> Is the backup made with dejadup full backup or incremental?
<ikonia> Zorky: yoiucan't do it like that
<Walex> jimmy51_: let S="($(cat /sys/block/sda/size) - 3*1024*(1024/512))/(1024*1024/512)"; dd bs=1M count=3 skip=$S if=.... of=....
<jimmy51_> FastCode, Walex: if I just do a dd if=/dev/sda bs=1MB count=1 | of=/mnt/net/dump.dmp it works
<Zorky> ikonia:  how would i aproache it then?
<wilee-nilee> !dejadup
<Walex> FastCode: no, that's not the reason, it is that it pipeline sinput with output
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee:  Is the backup made with dejadup full backup or incremental?
<ikonia> Zorky: to be honest, not using a screensaver
<smallmouse> can someone assist with my ubuntu server this is what my host file looks like on /etc/apache2/conf.d but i cannot see my site via www only through ip address http://pastebin.com/7yF6yRXm thanks
<ikonia> smallmouse: where have you setup dns
<ikonia> smallmouse: (or any form of name resolution)
<Zorky> ikonia:  i need the computer to auto logoff the user. after it hasent been used for lets say 30 min
<smallmouse> ikonia: someone else did it so this is the only file that has been adjusted, we have an ip address then standard install
<Walex> jimmy51_: note that "| of=..." does nothing
<mojtaba> Hello, Is the backup made with dejadup full backup or incremental?
<mojtaba> !dejadup | mojtaba
<smallmouse> ikonia: ip address works and this is ours straight to our server
<ikonia> smallmouse: are you trying to access it from the same machine as where the web server is running
<mojtaba> Piliz, Is the backup made with dejadup full backup or incremental?
<ikonia> Zorky: I'd look at the event that triggers the screen saver,
<FastCode> @mojtaba:knock it of
<FastCode> f
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, No idea I use grsync, however this link may help. http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<IamLight> greeting alls
<ikonia> Zorky: and replace that, rather than trying to replace the actaul screen saver
<Zorky> ikonia:  where is that?
<IamLight> how can i start a app via terminal
<smallmouse> ikonia: no external as this is an external server, it works with ip but Not with the www something up with this file but I dont know enough to say what I am included to delete the ip address and see if that works
<IamLight> xbmc wont start
<FastCode> @Walex:It just made my head spin, didn't notice dd is missing
<Ben64> smallmouse: you need to make sure the name is resolving properly first of all
<smallmouse> Ben64: where do i do this ?
<FastCode> @mojtaba:صبر کنم دارم نصب میکنم.
<ikonia> smallmouse: you need to setup a name resolution
<smallmouse> Ben64: yes it is as our labs is working fine..
<ikonia> smallmouse: that's your issue
<newhoa> Is there a way to power down unmounted hard drives until they are mounted?
<Ben64> smallmouse: terminal, "host google.com" if you owned google
<ESPGuillermo> Hello
<ESPGuillermo> I need a little help
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, More links. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=%5Bdeja-dup
<mojtaba> FastCode: چیو؟ دژادوپ رو؟
<ikonia> mojtaba: english please.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: thanks
<mojtaba> ikonia: ok
<smallmouse> Ben64: ip address on host is correcty
<ESPGuillermo> Windows isn't booting on my laptop so I was thinking of running/installing Ubuntu from a USB. Will this get rid of my Windows 7 OS or will the Windows 7 OS always be there?
<Ben64> smallmouse: it'd be easier if you actually gave us the domain and ip
<FastCode> @mojtaba:I believe we should speak English here, and yes just to see the default settings.
<bitbyte> hey guys can any one let me know how to pre a usb on ubuntu server to make a bootable usb
<daftykins> ESPGuillermo: just booting a livecd won't make any changes to the disk
<mojtaba> FastCode: Thanks man
<bitbyte> i know command to copy over the iso just don't know whether the usb needs formatting or anythign
<daftykins> ESPGuillermo: during installation you will be able to choose if you want to install alongside or not
<reisio> bitbyte: you want to put Ubuntu on a USB from an Ubuntu install?
<ESPGuillermo> daftykins Ok thanks. I'm hoping the problems is with Windows itself and the laptop works fine with Ubuntu. But as long as I still have Windows 7 there, all is good
<reisio> bitbyte: not he image itself has its own filesystem on it
<reisio> bitbyte: no the*
<daftykins> ESPGuillermo: however, would fixing the Windows install not be a better approach?
<Zorky> ikonia:  how would i replace the trigger that triggers the screensaver. to do something else?
<bitbyte> nah I'm wanting to put windows server iso on it
<smallmouse> Ben64: i will get into trouble for that
<reisio> bitbyte: on the usb stick?
<bitbyte> yeh
<ikonia> Zorky: not sure what triggers it in ubuntu 13.04 - I'd guess dbus
<bitbyte> the micro server has no disk drive
<mojtaba> I will come back
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, Whatever you want, however resizing a non working W7 with ubuntu could be a bricking, I would fix it first if you want it to work.
<reisio> bitbyte: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<Zorky> ikonia:  im sitting on a 12.04
<FastCode> @mojtaba:found it
<ESPGuillermo> daftykins there are literally no options, it loads up, asks if I want to boot from hard drive or from USB and if I click hard drive (windows 7) it just freezes
<bitbyte> much appreciated thanks alot
<Ben64> smallmouse: you do realize the internet is public and people will find your ip if you have a website
<ikonia> Zorky: same for 12.04
<daftykins> ESPGuillermo: ah ok, sounds like you need a recovery disc
<ESPGuillermo> wilee-nilee so if I try to run/install Ubuntu on a laptop where Windows isn't working, it could break to laptop for good?
<FastCode> @mojtaba:duplicity(the backend) makes a full backup only the first time and the rest are just diffs
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, resizing w7 when it does not work may break it worse.
<ESPGuillermo> wilee-nilee what do you mean by 'resizing'? Sorry to come across as an idiot but I'm a little unfamiliar with the terms
<genii> wilee-nilee: I doubt it's marked clean anyways.
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, Do you have any allocated space on the hard drive to put ubuntu into?
<wilee-nilee> unallocated*
<wilee-nilee> genii, And your point is?
<ESPGuillermo> wilee-nilee I'm not even able to load up the laptop so adding anything to the hard drive would be a task that'd be extremely difficult for me
<genii> wilee-nilee: eg: The installer will refuse to resize it to begin with until chkdsk marks it clean.
<usr13> smallmouse: It appears that you have a nameserver or network issue.
<usr13> smallmouse: Neither of which would be a Ubuntu issue.
<jimmy51_> Walex: the let S= thing blew up.  something isn't right with the let S line
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, If you want windows to work in the future fix it first and image/clone it then install ubuntu. Just adding ubuntu will need a resizing of the windows partition, not a good idea on one that is broken, you would resize that windows with its disk manager anyway.
<jimmy51_> let S="($(cat /sys/block/sda/size) - 3*1024*(1024/512))/(1024*1024/512)"
<smallmouse> usr13: ubuntu people are lovely bunch and very helpful sorry..
<wilee-nilee> genii, That is a guess, and to my point anyway I am tellinh them to fix it.
<ESPGuillermo> wilee-nilee ok thanks for the info, I'll probably leave it because I don't want to risk making it worse
<usr13> smallmouse: I know and you are correct, (just sort-of stating the obvious).
<jimmy51_> Walex: is that line trying to do....   (drive size - 3 MB) / 1023*1024/512  ?
<Zorky> ikonia:  i can't find anything that tells me how to do this
<usr13> smallmouse: If there is any way we can help, we will (within reason).
<ESPGuillermo> Do you guys use Ubuntu as your primary OS or just as a back up?
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, There is a ##windows channel if you need help with it.
<usr13> smallmouse:  Just because you define a domain name in your apache config does not mean anyone's network will resolve to your server.
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo, That would be a #ubuntu-offtopic subject.
<ESPGuillermo> wilee-nilee alright, cheers man. And sorry
<ikonia> smallmouse: with respect, if this is your understanding of how serving web pages work - you should really consider not doing this until you know more
<FastCode> @Walex: I have no clue what you did in that math formula but /sys/block/sda/size is the sector count.
<daftykins> ESPGuillermo: i tend to use it on servers in general usage, with a lot of recovery use too yeah
<wilee-nilee> ;) ESPGuillermo
<ESPGuillermo> #join /ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> !tab > FastCode
<ubottu> FastCode, please see my private message
<ESPGuillermo> lol typed it wrong
<Ben64> ESPGuillermo: switch those things around :)
<smallmouse> ikonia: i left it to some experts and have had problems and nonsense
<wilee-nilee> ESPGuillermo,  /j /#ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> smallmouse: they are not experts then, as setting up a basic web server is simple
<wilee-nilee>  /j /ubuntu-offtopic
<smallmouse> ikonia: thank you for the advice though, i will back up any files i adjust
<usr13> ESPGuillermo: Yea, you butchered that one ;)
<wilee-nilee> me to doh
<wilee-nilee>  ESPGuillermo  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmy51_> WOOHOO! i think it's working.  seems like the /sys/block/sda/size value wasn't the way to go
<x-s4nd3r> is ecryptfs important?...
<jimmy51_> (without more math... which doesn't working, evidently)
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: in what respect ?
<jimmy51_> FastCode: parted output, minus the 3MB value, worked
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: I was looking at ecryptfs on google, and it seems that..sometimes it gets broken where you can no longer access your /home/ directory
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: in decrypted state.
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: yes, unless you are %101 on top of it, it can cause problems
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: and if I don't even have a passphrase of it, is there something else I can do?
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: no
<jimmy51_> FastCode, Walex: thank you VERY much.
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: rescue mode?
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: no
<rangergord> Hi. is there some rich text editor that will accept pasted rich text and preserve formatting? OpenOffice Writer's not doing it, because the text is too wide and it causes break since Writer needs to adhere to page size. Is there something else that will grow as much as needed? I dont need to print the document, just visualize it. I'm copying and pasting from Windows to a Linux VM. I could
<rangergord> transfer files but it's annoyingly time-consuming when I just want to quickly get back to Linux.
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: then I am screwed?
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: yes
<x-s4nd3r> I get your point, ikonia. I'll just uninstall ecryptfs to avoid 'such' situations.
<daftykins> rangergord: perhaps libreoffice, being newer, will have better success
<Ben64> my solution to the encryption issue is to not use encryption
<wilee-nilee> rangergord, libreoffice is the supported app
<x-s4nd3r> ben64: why?
<rangergord> daftykins: sorry, I'm already using LibreOffice. Called it by the old name.
<usr13> rangergord: soffice has page size restrictions only if you tell it to, (which is default).
<iceroot_> mojtaba: yes it is
<iceroot_> mojtaba: but what is the problem?
<wilee-nilee> rangergord, try  #Openoffice.org
<iceroot_> mojtaba: the 2. day will save a delta from the first day, so you will have day 1 + 2
<rangergord> usr13: I went to its setting page already, there's no "unlimited size" option, I can just select between A4, A6, etc...figured I'd just ask if anyone could recommend a better rich text editor.
<mojtaba> iceroot_: I have lost .thunderbird, and I want to restore it. I have 3 different backups (3 days).
<wilee-nilee> rangergord, Ah libreoffice cool
<iceroot_> mojtaba: without that a backup would be totally useless
<FastCode> iceroot_: his problem is he has a quadrillion incremental backups and has no clue how to restore them.
<iceroot_> mojtaba: as i said earlier, use the latest backup
<rangergord> wilee-nilee: ok I'll try. Thanks.
<usr13> rangergord: There is kword and others.
<mojtaba> iceroot_: Ok, thanks
<iceroot_> FastCode: incremental + delta, that is what deja-dup is doing
<mojtaba> iceroot_: It means dejadup uses those backups automatically?
<iceroot_> FastCode: like every other backup tool
<usr13> rangergord: Maybe gedit
<iceroot_> mojtaba: uses? in what context?
<mojtaba> iceroot_: I mean to restore the data.
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: i don't see a situation where it'd be useful. there are only negatives
<D_Russ> does anyone know how to get transmission (torrent client) to open the download location window on top of chrome when you click a torrent to download? ... I am used to Ubuntu 12.04 which does this automatically 13.04 you have to manually click on the transmission icon on the left side, This sometimes leads to me forgetting and the torrent never getting downloaded...
<FastCode> iceroot_: I specialize in incremental databases, its my day job
<x-s4nd3r> ben64, well the security part, where your files are protected if somebody gains root to your system.
<iceroot_> mojtaba: backup day1 = all data, backup from day 2 = delta to day 1, so it includes day 1 as well with the changes from day 2
<x-s4nd3r> if I have a list of channels, how can I automatically join them when I join a IRC network? (in xchat)
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: but your files would already be mounted
<mojtaba> iceroot_: thanks
<x-s4nd3r> ben64, so what's your advice? should I completely remove ecryptfs and go back to good ol' decrypted /home/
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: yep
<iceroot_> mojtaba: you can also choose another location to restore the backup so you will not overwrite your current folder
<vadi> What are some alternatives to ubuntu's usb startup disk creator? That tool is horribly broken and crashes 100% of the time without finishing the job in 12.04 LTS.
<vadi> (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/859539, a two year old bug)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859539 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator-gtk fails to install bootloader: "System policy prevents installing the bootloader"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mojtaba> iceroot_: sure. Thanks
<iceroot_> mojtaba: and you can specific only to restore specific folders, recreate the missing folder, right click - restore and choose the version
<Ben64> vadi: unetbootin
<vadi> Ben64: thanks!
<x-s4nd3r> ben64, do YOU use encryption?
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: not on my drives, over the internet sure
<x-s4nd3r> ben64, which part is most necessary? my internet-traffic is encrypted thru ssh-tunneling and socks5 which makes all data go thru the tunnel, and I use HTTPS whenever available.
<x-s4nd3r> ben64: or encryption on drives?
<Ben64> x-s4nd3r: its really up to you
<ikonia> x-s4nd3r: what has tunneling got to do with your drives ?
<Zorky> I need help regarding dbus. in chaning event triggers for the idle time, to make it do another command than open the screensaver
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: I was talking about internet traffic.
<Aingeru_Ganix> Hello everyone, Aingeru_Ganixhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Guest95487> hi
<gee_> hi
<FastCode> hi
<gee_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IomxvOTf-So
<FloodBot1> gee_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitbyte> keep getting told when trying to mount my usb to specify the type any one know how
<bekks> bitbyte: mount -o ext4 .... e.g.
 * bitbyte tried sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/sde1 type ntfs
<ikonia> gee_: please don't post that sort of thing in this channel
<bekks> Gna.
<jimmy51_> FastCode, Walex: now... to reverse this (write the dump to the last 3MB of the HDD) I would do this, right?  dd if=/mnt/net/dump.dmp | dd bs=1 of=/dev/sda seek={fdisk -l value minus 3*1024*2014}
<bekks> bitbyte: mount -t ext4 .... e.g.
<ikonia> gee_: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only.
<Zorky> I need help regarding dbus. in chaning event triggers for the idle time, to make it do another command than open the screensaver
<bitbyte> well funnily enough its on ubuntu server :P
<usr13> rangergord: soffice -writer -> Format -> Page -> Width / Height (set to high number of inches, your choice) (I see no limits there).
<gee_> ikonia who are you?
<bitbyte> thank you for the responses
<gee_> :)
<ikonia> gee_: someone advising you of the rules of the channel.
<Guest95487> ikonia is the law
<gee_> ok if the rules wish so
<gee_> bb folks
<ikonia> gee_: thanks
<Guest95487> what a strange character
<FastCode> jimmy51_: yes, but please first verify your file size
<jimmy51_> FastCode: it's about 3.1MB
<bitbyte> mmm this pen drive is giving me all sorts of issues trying to follow the guide suggested earlier for making the bootable usb stick by command line on ubuntu server but can't really seem to prep the stick right
<jimmy51_> FastCode: looks like it at least grabbed 3MB from somewhere :)
<FastCode> jimmy51_: ls -Slas should give everything
<usr13> bitbyte: What seems to be the problem?
<bytesoup> Hi folks I seem to have an issue with ubuntu dhcp server I installed isc-dhcp-server and setup the nameservers in the /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file, clients get a IP address but no DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf
<bitbyte> following http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060 as suggested and the actual creation of the filesystems i can't seem to get right
<bitbyte> right *
<auronandace> !resolvconf | bytesoup
<ubottu> bytesoup: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Zorky> I need help regarding dbus. in chaning event triggers for the idle time, to make it do another command than open the screensaver
<Guest95487> what does ls -slas do?
<jimmy51_> FastCode: file size is exact.  one thing... i should be doing SEEK rather than SKIP on the write?
<auronandace> Guest95487: man ls
<bitbyte> well it moans when i try mounting saying specify the file type and then says its not ntfs
<utusan> Guest95487: ls --help
<FastCode> jimmy51_: yes
<auronandace> Guest95487: keep in mind case sensitivity, -s could be an entirely different option to -S
<bekks> bitbyte: Then its not NTFS. Use: "sudo blkid" to see what it is.
<FastCode> and it is
<jimmy51_> FastCode: ok... here goes
<usr13> bytesoup: "isc-dhcp-server"?  What is wrong with dnsmasq?
<FastCode>   -s, --size                 print the allocated size of each file, in blocks
<FastCode>   -S                         sort by file size
<FastCode> I had forgotten which is which so i used both
<bitbyte> sorry the sudo blkld is not working for me command not found
<bytesoup> auronandace: thanks but it seems the clients do not get a nameserver when using my home router as a DHCP server the /etc/resolv.conf shows the router's IP as DNS
<bytesoup> I have opendns configured on the server in its own /etc/resolve.conf file so DNS works for the server itself
<ixio2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bytesoup> usr13: Ive not heard of dnsmasq would that work better for me? I want to use Open dns for name resolving to save running DNS on the server too
<usr13> bytesoup: I suppose it would.  Others here may have more specific advise, but dnsmasq is what I would try first.'
<usr13> bytesoup: dnsmasq provides a caching nameserver as well as dhcpd
<bytesoup> usr13: the thing is i want to avoid configuring the client machines so they just connect to the network broadcast for DHCP and get the nameserver config too
<usr13> bytesoup: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html
<Gamoder_> Hi everone, I just wanted to know whether there still is an application available for getting data from Windows Mobile 6.1-phones (ubuntu 13.04, 64 bit)?
<Gamoder_> synce somehow seams dead - especially, synce-trayicon doesn't work here (using xfce, if I start it no icon appears)
<FastCode> bitbyte: install util-linux
<bytesoup> usr13: yes thanks im looking at that page now...
<usr13> bytesoup: Yea, see if it meets your needs.
<MraMaria> Hi. Could you please help me find a solution for running on 13.04  a - VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage XL PCI (rev 27)
<FastCode> jimmy51_: did it work?
<bitbyte> the sudo apt-get install until-linux didn't install it
<Gamoder_> And - I don't know what do to do make my computer recognize the phone
<FastCode> bitbyte: what did it say?
<usr13> Gamoder_: Get a smartphone ;)
<jimmy51_> FastCode: it appears to have written the 3MB.  it did not have the desired result (i'm exporting weird driver data, importing on another machine)
<bitbyte> its at its newest install already
<jimmy51_> FastCode: cat'ing the 3MB file makes me think it's interupting the actual driver data.  i'm shooting for 10MB this time to see if it catches it all.
<bitbyte> but the sudo blkld command still not recognised
<Gamoder_> usr13: Well, I have one, but want to transfer my contacts
<daftykins> bitbyte: it's blkid, with an I, not ld
<bekks> bitbyte: blkid not blkld
<FastCode> your PATH may be wrong, use /sbin/blkid instead of just blkid
<Ben64> jimmy51_: what are you even trying to do
<bitbyte> ah very sorry my eye sights not what it used to be
<FastCode> bitbyte: mine too:)
<usr13> Gamoder_: Sorry, was just a bit of taste-free-humor.  ;)
<Gamoder_> yeah, I know
<Gamoder_> still - is there maybe an archive version of synce.org?
<bitbyte> it dosnt actually list it when its done
<bitbyte> so i just used sudo cfdisk /dev/sde and created a part ion and wrote it out
<bitbyte> and /dev/sde dosnt show on it
<bekks> bitbyte: Then there is no filesystem on /dev/Sde
<FastCode> jimmy51_: let me see if i can find someway to make dd read/write backwards
<Ben64> Gamoder_: theres a way to export to csv
<bitbyte> right then now I'm just confused haha
<bitbyte> cfdisk is lying to me then
<bekks> bitbyte: No.
<bekks> bitbyte: cfdisk creates a partition type, not a filesystem.
<bitbyte> and when in cfdisk i do set the type to NTFS
<bitbyte> or do i now need to follow up with mkfs.ntfs
<bekks> bitbyte: Thats the partitio type. cfdisk does not know anything about filesystems.
<bekks> bitbyte: Yes, you need to create a filesystem.
<FastCode> bitbyte: use /dev/disk/by-.... its safer and makes you make less mistakes
<juken> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu Server 13.04 and I'm trying to install X. The reason is I have 7 ATI HD 7970 video cards and I need to install the latest catalyst drivers; however, installation of the catalyst driver halts because it cannot detect the version of X.
<bsmith093> there was a massive spike in system load just now, how do i find out what it was, its ver now?
<MraMaria> Could you please help me find a solution for running on 13.04  a - VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage XL PCI (rev 27)
<bekks> bsmith093: no chance.
<bitbyte> i love my install of server
<Ben64> MraMaria: you'd have to see if the opensource driver works for that, it is very old
<FastCode> bitbyte: doesn't everyone love theirs?
<bitbyte> i did mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sde1 and said mkfs isn't installed and then i did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and then said latest version installed >..<
<MraMaria> Ben64:  a PPA?
<bitbyte> so you recommend doing /dev/disk/by
<FastCode> its safer
<bitbyte> whats the full command when I've googled that its brought back some confusing results
<Ben64> MraMaria: the open source radeon driver is already in ubuntu
<FastCode> bitbyte: your PATH is wrong
<IamLight> Could someone take a look as to why XBMC is crashing?
<IamLight> http://pastebin.com/ECMZ7U04
<FastCode> bitbyte: echo $PATH
<bitbyte> its /dev/sde1 for the partion
<Gamoder_> Ben64: Sorry, seems like I destoryed my internet connection when trying to follow a tutorial. How do I export my contacts in csv? (And how would I transfer that file?)
<FastCode> bitbyte: not the partition path, THE PATH
<Ben64> Gamoder_: its been years, i don't remember anymore.
<bitbyte> down as /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<MraMaria> Ben64: well... isn´t working as per installation of the system :(
<usr13> Gamoder_: From ____________?
<FastCode> it should output something like /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/home/fastcode/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/bin
<Ben64> !working | MraMaria
<Gamoder_> usr13: The Windows Mobile 6.1 phone to my ubuntu desktop
<MraMaria> Ben64: wait... i might need to uncomment some repos.
<Jordan_U> bitbyte: mkfs.ntfs is not included in ntfs-3g, it's included in ntfsprogs.
<FastCode> mine is in ntfs-3g
<bitbyte> strange, automated error suggested to install that package
<bitbyte> but the path is : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Ben64> !work | MraMaria
<ubottu> MraMaria: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<FastCode> Jordan_U: already verified with dpkg -S $(which mkfs.ntfs)
<Jordan_U> bitbyte: Please pastebin the exact output of "mkfs.ntfs --help".
<usr13> Gamoder_: I dono.  If it were thunderbird or one of the  Linux apps, I might be able to tell you, but not familiar with Windows Mobile apps.
<MraMaria> ub0ttu: give a strong word of thanks statement to Ben64 , pls :p
<FastCode> bitbyte: execute this: which mkfs.ntfs
<bitbyte> http://pastebin.com/b2KwU9uZ
<bitbyte> sorry this is both commands
<bitbyte> http://pastebin.com/aRYWhNQk
<bitbyte> the help and which
<bitbyte> which didn't produce any results
<FastCode> bitbyte: The script telling you its not installed checks the path, when  you fix it everything will be alright
<Jordan_U> bitbyte: What is the output of "sudo which mkfs.ntfs"?
<FastCode> ls /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<FastCode> sbin should be global readable
<usr13> Gamoder_: Windows Moble may export comma separated by default. Try it and see.
<bitbyte> dosnt produce anything
<bitbyte> and when apt-get install ntfs-3g as recommended by the server get this output
<bitbyte> http://pastebin.com/4er81U29
<FastCode> run this:
<bitbyte> no output for the sudo which mkfs,.ntfs
<FastCode> export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
<willybilly0101> how do make a script so that it will open in a terminal window when run from DE?
<Jordan_U> bitbyte: You added an extra comma, it's just "sudo which mkfs.ntfs".
<FastCode> bitbyte: you should modify your .profile and/or .bashrc to make this change if it fixes the problem
<Jordan_U> willybilly0101: You can either make a .Desktop file which will launch your script in a terminal when double clicked, or have the script itself launch gnome-terminal.
<x-s4nd3r> what is a swap?
<willybilly0101> I prefer second option, how to launch a terminal that will run the script?
<bitbyte> dosnt seem to have done anything
<bitbyte> http://pastebin.com/W1BRGDZg
<willybilly0101> x-s4nd3r, is a part of your HDD which is used instead of RAM in certain cases
<x-s4nd3r> what does "swap" does exactly?
<bitbyte> which memory is being fully utilised it is used as over flow ram
<bitbyte> when *
<Gamoder_> usr13: Well - but where?
<x-s4nd3r> and what's /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<willybilly0101> encrypted swap
<FastCode> it stops hackers from reading what was once in your ram
<x-s4nd3r> Swap:      5636616          0    5636616
<x-s4nd3r> 0 usage?
<bitbyte> well presume if your not using the whole of your ram at the moment then that would be right
<bitbyte> start running 10 vm's :P soon use it all up
<FastCode> bitbyte: does blkid work now? without specifying full path(i.e. /sbin/blkid)
<x-s4nd3r> haha
<bitbyte> the commands working
<bitbyte> yes
<x-s4nd3r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/474258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474258 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu Precise) "Extremely dangerous! cryptswap killed my partition" [Critical,Fix released]
<x-s4nd3r> ...now I am scared
<FastCode> what version is the ubuntu on your server?
<IamLight> Could someone take a look as to why XBMC is crashing? please?
<IamLight> http://pastebin.com/ECMZ7U04
<x-s4nd3r> and what is a linux partition? like /dev/sda1..etc (i am just tryna get more knowledge lol)
<bitbyte> its 13.03
<bitbyte> 13.04 sorry
<FastCode> x-s4nd3r: pray it is, otherwise it should be the whole sda
<bitbyte> its fully unto date i updated before i started this mission :/
<jpds> x-s4nd3r: Scared of a fix released bug?
<x-s4nd3r> what fastcode
<x-s4nd3r> jpds: what is fastcode saying
<x-s4nd3r> i am confused
<x-s4nd3r> at his mysterious words
<FastCode> bitbyte: dpkg -S mkfs.ntfs
<FastCode> x-s4nd3r: it was a joke
<bitbyte> ntfs-3g: /usr/share/man/man8/mkfs.ntfs.8.gz
<bitbyte> ntfs-3g: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<x-s4nd3r> #ubuntu is not a place for jokes, fastcode
<FastCode> x-s4nd3r: sorry
<bitbyte> fast it is in sbin
<bitbyte> and man page is there
<bitbyte> ntfs-3g: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<eos> hi everybody .... is it possible to listen to the audio line in whillst recording from the command line?
<Tranter_Alfie> Hello everyone, Tranter_Alfiehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<FastCode> eos: pkill aplay;pkill arecord;rm rec.wav;(arecord -f dat rec.wav &);sleep $1;(aplay rec.wav &);sleep 2147483647; pkill arecord;pkill aplay
<CharlieSu> How can I run a single command in my upstart script as root and the other as my 'setuid' user?  I'm trying to create a directory in my pre-start stanza
<FastCode> eos: i had it in a script, does what you want
<bitbyte> this is crazy fast it clearly is there under shin but when its invoked it says its not installed
<bitbyte> sbin*
<bekks> bitbyte: Then use it, mkfs.ntfs
<ikonia> don't use linux to make ntfs file systems
<ikonia> use windows - it's the right tool
<CharlieSu> How can I run a single command in my upstart script as root and the other as my 'setuid' user?  I'm trying to create a directory in my pre-start stanza
<bitbyte> funny thing is I'm trying to install windows server >..<
<eos> FastCode: thanks! How does that work? why do you need pkill?
<CharlieSu> a
<FastCode> bitbyte: i believe i know what is wrong, this is the exact reason i ditched debian a few months back
<ikonia> bitbyte then it should be able to format it at install time
<CharlieSu> How can I run a single command in my upstart script as root and the other as my 'setuid' user?  I'm trying to create a directory in my pre-start stanza
<Jordan_U> ikonia: mkfs.ntfs works perfectly well, I see no reason not to use it.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I'm sorry - but it doesn't
<jpds> !repeat | CharlieSu
<ubottu> CharlieSu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bitbyte> ok for all the guys saying its there ill paste you the terminal window
<FastCode> eos: bacause i ran that script multiple times and it would mess up the recorded file.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Do you have links to bug reports / specific issues?
<CharlieSu> jpds: irssi wasn't printing my line..  wasn't sure if it was going through (which is why I left and came back.. )
<ikonia> Jordan_U: just personal experience and issues observed with others,
<eos> FastCode: I see .... and the sleep $1?
<bitbyte> http://pastebin.com/G5ipUUdp
<reisio> it works perfectly well for making a bootable USB stick, which is what he's doing :p
<FastCode> i know its there and i know it won't run
<bitbyte> i know you know fast
<FastCode> I've seen this before
<reisio> bitbyte: is that a badger?
<bitbyte> :P but the others dont
<eos> FastCode: what is the latency?
<bitbyte> honey badgers protect everything !
<Jordan_U> willybilly0101: http://sprunge.us/VJPG
<FastCode> latency is $1
<wilee-nilee> mean little buggers
<bitbyte> i moved to the shin folder and tried running it, still didn't work
<bekks> bitbyte: Run: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<bitbyte> I'm so confused right now by this mkfs.ntfs
<ikonia> bitbyte: ls -la /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<reisio> bitbyte: what's the problem?
<willybilly0101> Jordan_U, thanks, I have found the solution (xterm -e)
<eos> FastCode: because I get "sleep missing operand"
<bitbyte> its there but says its not installed haha
<ikonia> bitbyte: ls -la /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<willybilly0101> I realised that I asked in the wrong chan, I don't use ubuntu :)
<ikonia> bitbyte: you're not running it right
<bitbyte> -bash: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs: No such file or directory
<ikonia> bitbyte: it's not there
<bitbyte> lmao
<Dr_Willis> !find mkfs.ntfs
<bitbyte> look at the past bin it is
<reisio> bitbyte: what's confusing about it saying it's not installed?
<ubottu> File mkfs.ntfs found in ntfs-3g
<reisio> bitbyte: oh, so you've found a bug, no big deal :)
<ikonia> bitbyte: no - it's not
<FastCode> eos: copy the text in a shell file and run it like this 'myfile.sh 4'
<bitbyte> *bashes head* fast code knows where I'm at haha
<ikonia> bitbyte: the binary mkfs.ntfs is not there
<FastCode> 'its not installed' is not a bug
<Otmar_Mikhah> Hello everyone, Otmar_Mikhahhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> bitbyte: is there some problem other than this discrepancy?
<eos> FastCode: fantastic, thanks a lot!!!! the second sleep is just to allow the script to go on indeterminately ....
<bitbyte> when you say the binary is not there you mean the shin file
<bitbyte> as the shin file is there
<FastCode> the bug is with the path,sudo,pam,.profile,.....
<ikonia> bitbyte: file is NOT there
<ikonia> bitbyte: ls -la /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<reisio> does it matter if it's there or not?
<eos> FastCode: is that correct?
<Jordan_U> bitbyte: Please try running "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall ntfs-3g".
<ikonia> reisio: it does if he's saying it is there anre doesn't run
<FastCode> eos:yes
<ikonia> when it's clearly not there
<bitbyte> seriosuly relslo http://pastebin.com/wRAg259w
<reisio> if it doesn't run it doesn't run, it doesn't matter if it's there
<eos> thanks a lot, it was very useful!
<reisio> bitbyte: sudo which mkntfs
<ikonia> reisio: be nice to know if it's there and is broken, or is infact.....not actually there
<FastCode> fourth column,second row
<bitbyte> sudo mkfs.ntfs returns nothing
<reisio> I s'pose
<FastCode> stat /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<reisio> bitbyte: and what about what I asked?
<bitbyte> start: Unknown job: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<bekks> bitbyte: stat, not start.
<FastCode> stat not start
<bitbyte> yes the sudo which mkfs.ntfs returns nothing relslo this has been done previously but the paste bin i have given clearly shows the file there
<reisio> bitbyte: I didn't say mkfs.ntfs
<bitbyte> and previously have checked the man pages and the man page file is there
<ikonia> bitbyte: the pastebin does NOT say it's there
<ikonia> bitbyte: the pastebin says it's NOT there
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1148541
<ikonia> bitbyte: the man page is not the binary
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1148541 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "mkfs.ntfs is missing from package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bitbyte> so mkntfs your wanting
<reisio> bitbyte: right
<FastCode> it deos, fourth column, second row
<eos> last question ....some time I would liek to be able to start the wireless network from the command line.... how do you do that?
<bitbyte> says its in /sbin/mkntfs
<reisio> bitbyte: use that, with -f
<Lunar_Lander> hi, why does ubuntu now ask for "pay what you think it is worth" when you try to download it?
<eos> I have tried nmcli c but I have failed
<FastCode> did you just see the bot message
<FastCode> ?
<eos> is there a way to connect to wireless using the command line?
<bitbyte> lmao really ! its changed from mkfs.ntfs to mkntfs
<FastCode> eos: read wpa_supplicants manual
<bitbyte> !!!
<ikonia> FastCode: -s does not mean it's there - -S will show what "should" be contained in that package
<eos> I have even tried nmcli dev wifi connect SSSI
<reisio> Lunar_Lander: 'cause Canonical is a for-profit company, and some people actually want to pay them, even
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<eos> sorry FastCode I mean with nmcli
<reisio> bitbyte: it hasn't changed, really
<reisio> bitbyte: mkntfs is the thing, mkfs.ntfs is another thing
<Lunar_Lander> well I did, when I ordered the 12.04 CD :)
<eos> FastCode: I reaad the man pages, but to no avail
<Lunar_Lander> actually never downloaded ubuntu before
<reisio> bitbyte: ideally you'd have both, and one would point to the other
<FastCode> cat /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<reisio> Lunar_Lander: there's a link at the bottom to just download it
<ikonia> it's not there - there is even a bug saying it's not there that OerHeks has just posted
<reisio> Lunar_Lander: also: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Lunar_Lander> reisio, thanks
<bitbyte> lmao cat: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs: No such file or directory
<bitbyte> anywho
<FastCode> the definite answer to the billion dollar question
<reisio> yes, anywho
<bitbyte> the ntfs filesystem has been aplied
<bitbyte> i can shoot myself later over it
<reisio> yes
<Jordan_U> ikonia: To be fair, there is a file at /sbin/mkfs.ntfs, it's just that that file is a broken symlink.
<bitbyte> i actually almost forgot why i was doing this
<bitbyte> hahaha
<FastCode> dammit
<bitbyte> guys the help is very much appreciated
<ikonia> Jordan_U: ls -la /sbin/mkfs.ntfs shows file not there - that should show the link
<Marlenee> what is the best irc server i can install on my ssh serev other that unrealircd and inspircd
<ikonia> Jordan_U: there is nothing there
<reisio> Marlenee: what's wrong with inspircd
<ikonia> Marlenee: just use one of the main ones
<OerHeks> correct Jordan_U , the answer is in that bugreport too > sudo ln -s /sbin/mkntfs /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<bitbyte> i run idcd - ratbox
<ikonia> Marlenee: use one you know how to run so you don't have to ask "what is the best"
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Interesting, that's not consistent with the bug report as I understand it. I wonder what's happening.
<reisio> mkfs.ntfs isn't that important once you know where the actual binary is <shrug>
<Ralf_Narcisse> Hello everyone, Ralf_Narcissehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> the fsck symlinks would be more important
<reisio> but there isn't one for ntfs anyways
<bekks> ikonia: I guess that guy with the DDoS is using just a few servers, I think I've seen the same IP a few times.
<ikonia> bekks: it changes then you ban in
<bitbyte> right i deed asking this question any one know how to add ms-sys command
<bekks> ikonia: ah
 * curatrix is guessing that he is trying to get someone named ralf in to trouble
<ChogyDan> can someone help me to not hate rythmbox?  It doesn't just play when I ask it to play something.  If I select a few songs to play, it will play the first one, then start playing random other audio files on my computer.   And of course, it doesn't turn off when I close it.  What am I missing?
<FastCode> meta question:in smuxi IRC client, what should i do to stop seeing the login/logout messages?
<hansp> i logged in as su - root in terminal, and got my root@ there but i still cant copy a file into var/www/. how is that?
<Marlenee> reisio : i cant configure inspircd and i dont know amuch about unrealircd
<reisio> Marlenee: so get help configuring it :)
<Marlenee> what channel #
<eos> FastCode: wpa_supplicant I do know how it works, but on ubuntu the implemntation si quite strange
<FastCode> oes:last time i used it was on debian, let me take a look
<FastCode> eos:nope, it's exactly the same
<FastCode> wpa_passphrase myssid mypass > myssid.psk;wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c myssid.psk;dhclient wlan0
<eos> FastCode: .... but there is not wpa_supplicant.conf with a traditional strcture ....
<wilee-nilee> FastCode, http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<wilee-nilee> FastCode, Took about 5 seconds to find that.
<eos> FastCode: thanks a lot in any case, I will look at it, but I was hoping to be able to use nmcli
<FastCode> wilee-nilee: I didn't know what to search for, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> 4 removing some of the words in your question
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Lunar_Lander> any idea why K3b says "please insert an empty medium" while there is an empty CD-R in the drive?
<reisio> Lunar_Lander: what makes you think it's empty
<FastCode> rofl
<Lunar_Lander> just took it from the empty CDs
<reisio> from like a fresh wrapped collection of them?
<Lunar_Lander> and ubuntu says "you just inserted an empty CD-R"
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<reisio> okay
<reisio> try it again
<reisio> cd drives are slow
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> one moment
<FastCode> also it happens with low-quality disks
<FastCode> somebody just melted
<Lunar_Lander> sorry my own stupidity
<Lunar_Lander> the ubuntu ISO is 794 MB
<Diranged> Can someone help me out with Apt pinning?
<Lunar_Lander> and my CDs are 700 MB
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, You need a dvd or a usb drive, or can use the netload.
<Lunar_Lander> just put in a DVD and now it works
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> thanks :)
<Diranged> I've got two repos.. one named stable, one named unstable. id like to always prefer the stable repo if no options are given to the apt command, but if a package install DEPENDS on something from Unstable, I want it to work.
<tinkster> What's the recommended way of getting a newer version of a tool installed than what's available from repos/backports/PPAs?  I  need libdbi-0.9.0, but the latest *buntu I can find is 0.8.4
<Diranged> Any ideas on how to get that to work? I seem to only be able to explicitly make apt install out of an unstable repo by installing the package itself manually..
<tinkster> Building from source and installing in /usr/local is trivial
<FastCode> i think the stable should be 900 and the unstable 501
<tinkster> but it seems unclean
<ChogyDan> tinkster: if you build from source, you can use checkinstall to get a quick deb
<ixio2> how to list all users on a system ?
<ixio2> other than /etc/passwd ?
<bekks> ixio2: There is no other list of users that are allowed to log in.
<tinkster> ChogyDan , yeah, but that will still install it in parallel with the existing 0.8.4 in /usr/local ... and I'd like to avoid that
<ixio2> bekks: I mean is there a quicker way to just show "normal" users (not system users) from the command line ?
<bekks> ixio2: No.
<tinkster> ixio2 : assuming you mean "people" and not "system accounts/daemon users" ... ls -l /home might be a good starting point, but it's not fool proof
<FastCode>  stat /home/*|grep Uid|awk '{print "\("$6}'
<tinkster> awk -F: '$3>500{print $1}' /etc/passwd
<InFlames> i asked in #vbox already, but can anyone help me get virtualbox to see my usb devices? it worked only a short while ago, now it doesn't
<tinkster> Upgraded vbox, but not the extension pack?
<InFlames> tinkster, both are the latest from the site
<richttttt> hi, My name is Richard and I am trying to install a distro alongside windows for the first time, and am having problems. Would anyone be willing to try to figure out what my problem is?
<FastCode> guest additions?
<meditator> hello.. we are a small non-profit group having a small office with one central ubuntu fileserver. All our data is stored on that. Is there some package which can index that data and make it searchable in a web-browser? Your help greatly appreciated..
<InFlames> FastCode, yes, installed as well, installed again to double check
<InFlames> I can see my networked drives even
<InFlames> richttttt, what sort of problem are you having?
<FastCode> vbox kernel modules?
<InFlames> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` ? i did that
<FastCode> lsmod|grep vbox
<richttttt> InFlames, the problem is the installer starts to do its job and then everything quits, I get a couple messages, just a sec I will get them for you
<InFlames> vboxpci, vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt, vboxdrv
<InFlames> is usb missing?
<FastCode> have you restarted since the problem appeared?
<InFlames> i have, i am willing to restart again however
<FastCode> no? everything is fine
<FastCode> there is no need to restart
<InFlames> k
<ixio2> during useradd its forcing me to have a password, but I dont want passwords, I use certificates?
<InFlames> i know when you add your user to vboxusers restarting helps
<FastCode> just stop virtualbox, rmmod the modules
<InFlames> so i did that
<InFlames> ok
<FastCode> and make sure they are removed
<Diranged> FastCode: this is really strange.. but check this out: https://gist.github.com/diranged/836c89296bec8255058c
<InFlames> what exactly am i rmmoding?
<InFlames> vbox*?
<richttttt> InFlames, all I get is       *Starting Mount network filesystems         *Stopping Mount network filesystems        cpid: exiting       speech-dispatcher disabled;  edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<FastCode> rmmod vboxnetflt
<FastCode> rmmod vboxnetadp
<InFlames> oh ok, all of them
<FastCode> rmmod vboxpci
<FastCode> rmmod vboxdrv
<FastCode> in order
<FastCode> otherwise it raises some errors
<FastCode> Diranged: its not strange, you just have to update tileserver or compile it from source if update is not available
<InFlames> removed
<FastCode> ok
<FastCode> one question
<Diranged> FastCode:  i have to run and hit a train right now …  but it seems odd that I can't say that my package Foo requires Nginx 0.1.5, even though 0.1.4 is in the 'stable' repo and 0.1.5 is in the 'unstable' repo
<FastCode> tell me you don't have another hypervisor running
<Diranged> There's got to be a way to force that..
<Diranged> afk for an hour.. getting on the train
<InFlames> richttttt, i am not sure i understand that error
<bitbyte> FastCode: do you know how to get ms-sys installed ?
<FastCode> nope
<InFlames> richttttt, but maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/135075/i-cant-install-ubuntu-the-error-is-speech-dispatcher-disabled
<FastCode> I don't do ms
<bitbyte> mmm thanks anyway :)
<bitbyte> need to load bootlader to this usb and command not found
<FastCode> did you update the PATH in .bashrc?
<bitbyte> yeh i did the path command
<bitbyte> i think its genieunely not installed
<FastCode> what command are you trying to execute
<FastCode> ?
<bitbyte> ms-sys -7 /dev/sde
<histo> bitbyte: try specifying the partition #
<histo> bitbyte: sde is a disk sde1 is the first partition on disk sde
<bitbyte> still comes back saying ms-sys command not found
<FastCode> are you positive it's installed?
<histo> bitbyte: you have to install ms-sys or whatever application you are trying to use then.
<bitbyte> nope i don't think its actually installed but done sudo apt-get install ms-sys and nothings returned
<InFlames> FastCode, I rmmoded and reinstalled them, do i need to restart now?
<FastCode> InFlames: and tried again and failed?
<InFlames> yea
<FastCode> wierd...
<InFlames> i tried again after installing them and it still doesn't show them
<FastCode> weird*
<FastCode> guys, sorry for my sloppy typing, Its 3~4 AM here, and I'm not an English speaker. I should probably hit the bed.
<InFlames> you're doing a great job
<creftos> Hi, I'm trying to do a wget on a very large file, and I keep getting a timeout after a around 300 seconds. I tried setting the --timeout=0, but it's still timing out. Any ideas?
<reisio> resume?
<jrib> creftos: can you use --continue/
<FastCode> I'm not sure but just in case check if the vbox user has access to /dev/serial/usb/....
<FastCode> and also check /etc/wgetrc, there might be interesting things like waitretry or retries
<bitbyte> any one know a replacement for ms-sys
<reisio> according to the thing I linked, lilo
<reisio> but I'd just use ms-sys
<FastCode> buy guys, i should be at work in like 4 hours.
<creftos> jrib: I don't believe so, I need it to work on the first try. Don't really feel like writing a loop to continue over and over again until it's done
<reisio> au revoir
<jrib> creftos: well you should consider the possibility it's a server issue
<creftos> THe time that it time-outs is pretty consistent
<creftos> jrib: I really doubt it's a server issue
<jrib> creftos: that doesn't rule it out.  Is this some public file?
<jrib> creftos: try using curl and see if it happens there
<Connor> Hey guys, question: I'm trying to upgrade  to subversion 1.8 on my box.  I'm running 10.04 LTS.. and running into some dependency issues.  I'm really not prepared to upgrade the distro.. so, I'm wondering if anyone can give me some options ?
<jrib> Connor: is this a desktop install?
<Connor> yes
<jrib> Connor: 10.04 isn't supported on the desktop anymore.  You really should upgrade
<histo> !eol | Connor
<ubottu> Connor: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> Connor: read the eolupgrades page
<Connor> Yes, I know.  I'm just not prepared to upgrade.  Was just hoping some other way till I am.
<jrib> Connor: that should be your number one priority imo.
<histo> Connor: The issues you're receiving are most likely due to this.
<Connor> Not without a new drive to clone the current OS to.. and then upgrade the cloned copy leaving the current one alone.  It's my primary development machine.. can't afford to loose it or any time.
<wdkevinone> brain fart. i dont usually use a DE
<wilee-nilee> Connor, Read the eol upgrade it has a specific path to be done correctly.
<wdkevinone> how do i get back to my DE when i switched to a term?
<InFlames> I reenabled the modules and tried it, didn't work, restarted, didn't work
<jrib> Connor: upgrading shouldn't be the reason you have backups; you should have those anyway.  And the release cycle is announced at release, so really this is something you should have already done.  I know you want to put it off but you need to bite the bullet and deal with it.  The sooner you do (and you have to anyway at some point) the better off you will be
<Connor> What about the Window manager?  I'm running Awn under 10.04 and I really don't like Unity..
<Connor> Awn is a navigator for GNOME.
<jrib> wdkevinone: ctrl-alt-f7
<wdkevinone> ah
<wdkevinone> thank you
<wdkevinone> i stopped at f5
 * wdkevinone facepalms
<FloodBot1> wdkevinone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wdkevinone> o.O
<InFlames> wdkevinone, it's asking you to type on one line, not 4
<InFlames> i have the same habit
<Connor> jrib: Who said I didn't make backups?  I never upgrade the existing disk.  Always buy a new HD when I'm upgrading the OS.  Keep the old one around.  That way I upgrade the hard drive..
<wdkevinone> bad habits are hard to break. been typing that way on irc for 18 years.
<jrib> wdkevinone: it's problematic with large channels
<wdkevinone> i can understand that
<InFlames> i don't think it's ever been acceptable irc etiquette to type that way....
<Jordan_U> Connor: It looks like AWN is a dead project.
<Connor> Yea. I know.
<Connor> I'm guessing if I do a inplace upgrade.. it'll stick unity on my desktop..
<Connor> I'll have to redo my theme and my custom fonts.. etc etc.
<Jordan_U> Connor: That said, it is available in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<jrib> Connor: you can install whatever wm you want (just like you did on 10.04)
<Connor> Yea. I would do 12.04 LTS.. I won't install anything but LTS versions ..
<Connor> But, it runs under GNOME
<holstein> Connor: 12.04 is the *only* supported lts desktop
<Jordan_U> Connor: It also runs under XFCE, and probably runs under GNOME3 and Unity as well, though I haven't explicitly checked (and you can use any of those Desktop Environments, and many more, if you want).
<MistaMike> liam
<MistaMike> ..
<Connor> now the only question is.. will I have any issues with VMware (7.1.6)
<holstein> Connor: vmware is not in the repos.. you should ask the maintainers of vmware
 * Liam- pokes MistaMike
 * MistaMike fan girls 
<wilee-nilee> Connor, #VMware
<FlashSoul> Hello. I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu. After a bit, it freezes on the splash screen. If I Ctrl-Alt-F1 before it freezes, I'm granted a blank screen (with an error message "ata_id(237): HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb' : Invalid argument" if my external hdd is plugged in) but I can't type anything; it's frozen there too. What are my options? Thanks.
<ixio2> am I right in thinking that you can make changes to "something" so that different users, all using the ssh protocol can/cant access SSH/SCP/SFTP ?
<holstein> FlashSoul: i would try booting an older kernel and test
<FlashSoul> Hi. How would I do that?
<holstein> FlashSoul: you can choose it from boot.. from grub..
<FlashSoul> It's not a dual boot system btw
<holstein> FlashSoul: thats fine. im talking about the linux kernel
<FlashSoul> I wasn't aware grub was there. It never appears... it goes directly from BIOS to Ubuntu. How to I get it to appear?
<holstein> FlashSoul: you have access to the internet?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> FlashSoul: typically, the easy way is by tapping shift at boot.. but, this is a troubleshooting step, friend.. not a fix.. so if its out of your confort zone, dont worry about it
<FlashSoul> Thanks. I'll see what I can do with that. I hope using an older kernel will help.
<holstein> FlashSoul: what else can you do? try making a new user and see if the new user does the same behavior
<holstein> FlashSoul: you can look for logs that might share error information.. you can remove devices and test.. you can test with a live CD.. the live CD you installed with
<FlashSoul> I'm aware my external HDD seems to be causing a problem. If I unplug it before booting then I don't have the error message I pasted earlier, but it still freezes.
<holstein> FlashSoul: then, leave it unplugged, and troubleshoot the freezing, since its obviously not causing it
<wow050> Hey guys. Whats the default admin password because my user password isnt work?
<daftykins> there isn't a password for the 'root' account
<daftykins> you have to be able to log into your normal account to use 'sudo' to do things as root
<wow050> Well when I try to install this program it brings up a pop-up that asks for my admin password but my user password doesnt work.
<daftykins> are you the only user on the system?
<wow050> Yep.
<daftykins> what version are you running?
<wow050> 13.04
<daftykins> sure you've not got caps lock on by accident or something?
<wow050> Yeah
<daftykins> is it a laptop?
<wow050> Yep
<daftykins> num lock could be accidentally on too
<wow050> ok
<daftykins> making some of the keys into a number pad instead
<InFlames> anyone ever got a drobo to read via linux?
<daftykins> if you log in with your user's password and it works, that'd be really odd
<InFlames> i have never got it to work
<jrib> wow050: what is the output of "groups"?
<daftykins> InFlames: maybe it's down to enabling the appropriate protocols on the unit?
<InFlames> dafty, it's usb 2.0
<InFlames> i can see the drobo, i just can't read the data
<daftykins> oh
<InFlames> it's hfs+, but i can read any other hfs+ drive
<wow050> daftykins So when it prompts me for a passsword i should just press ok?
<InFlames> i am migrating off of it, because it's a nightmare
<daftykins> ah mac style
<InFlames> i am so done with proprietary software and hardware ;/
<daftykins> wow050: try what jrib said
<wow050> Typing groups in terminal lists the following (Just as a note Waltsidney is my username): waltsidney adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<jrib> wow050: what is the result of "sudo echo hi" in a terminal?
<wow050> It says Hi
<jrib> wow050: what exactly are you doing in the gui?
<wow050> jrib: Im trying to install a program which prompts me for an adminastration password
<jrib> wow050: what *exactly* are you doing in the gui?
<daftykins> he means "what program is this in?"
<wow050> jrib: I am trying to install an extension pack for VirtualBox
<jrib> wow050: what *exactly* are you doing in the gui?
<jrib> wow050: say how.
<wow050> jrib: I donwloaded it as a file from their site, I open it and it opens up in VirtualBox, than I press install and up comes a popup for an adminstrative password
<daftykins> was it a .deb ?
<wow050> daftykins: No.
<magesing> Hi everyone, I need to install vim with ruby support... the version of vim that came with ubuntu server dosen't have it compiled in... what do I need to install to get ruby support?
<magesing> Please tell me I don't need to build it from source
<jrib> magesing: you probably want vim-nox
<wow050> jrib: Any ideas?
<magesing> jrib: thanks
<jrib> wow050: see if you can install a package in software manager
<jrib> magesing: I assume you're not using a gui
<DarkPlayer> Hello, i want to build an ubuntu package which has a dependency which must be exactly met or the version number must be higher. The version string is like 1.7.0~precise1 . It must be either exactly this version (with revision 1) or higher. I tried to use (>= 1.7.0-1) but this does not work. Any ideas?
<jrib> DarkPlayer: try #ubuntu-packaging
<DarkPlayer> thx
<wow050> jrib: I can install something from the Software Center.
<jrib> wow050: that means you are able to act as administrator.  I don't know about these vbox extensions
#ubuntu 2013-08-16
<wow050> jrib: The same pop-up has come up with other applications and doesnt work either
<wow050> jrib: I have to go but I will be back in an hour if you can help me then
<quibble42> quick question: How do I save something (a libreoffice impress .ppt file) from home -> username -> documents -> foldername to a usb0, when nautilus will not register that it exists?
<quibble42> quick question: How do I save something (a libreoffice impress .ppt file) from home -> username -> documents -> foldername to a usb0, when nautilus will not register that it exists? please?
<FlashSoul> You could try saving it somewhere else and copy it there from console
<daftykins> quibble42: df -h to see if the flash drive is mounted somewhere
<quibble42> daftykins it's sbd1, it IS mounted
<daftykins> quibble42: ah the fact you plugged it in afterwards has probably freaked out impress. save it locally, then close + re-open
<daftykins> or use CLI to copy it as FlashSoul recommended
<daftykins> simples.
<histo> quibble42: then copy the file to where it is mounted
<Marlenee> can i adduser with full permission so i dont need every time to add sudo before every command
<daftykins> Marlenee: just run 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' to temporarily switch to root
<daftykins> read 'man sudo' to find the difference
<curatrix> Running permanently as sudo is a very bad idea
<quibble42> histo daftykins FlashSoul thanks everyone
<daftykins> curatrix: long term channel visitor knows what they're doing
<FlashSoul> And then they erase their harddrive
<L-sama> lets install some boot viruses
<curatrix> daftykins: I doubt anyone who knows what they are doing would run as sudo permanently
<histo> and come in here asking about data recovery
<daftykins> curatrix: hence the advice dissuading it \o/
<daftykins> curatrix: also, 'as sudo' lawl
<Guest86792> i need to mark a .jar file as executable but im not quite sure how, if somebody could please help that would be great. thank you.
<rog3r> chmod +x nameoffile.jar
<daftykins> hah what needs a jar executable O_O since java tends to run it surely it doesn't need it in the conventional sense?
<Guest86792> i tried that and it didn't work for some reason
<k1l> Guest86792: either you make a right mouse click and check the box in the rights tab. or you do a chmod +x filename.jar
<curatrix> Guest86792: Right click on the file in the file manager and check the "make this file executable"
<rog3r> if it didn't work, maybe the chmod isn't really the problem.
<Guest86792> it said no such file or directory
<Guest86792> but it is definitely there
<daftykins> Guest86792: are you tab completing the filename?
<cinvoke> xubuntu 13.04 halts on checking battery state. i read that my Xauthority file may be corrupted, so i moved that and rebooted.  however, this didnt fix the problem.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Yoman> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Yoman> Anyone willing to help out a noobie
<daftykins> Yoman: ask away with detail please
<cinvoke> does my question make sense?
<kick-azzskd> Desperately need some networking help, what i've found on the web is not working
<daftykins> kick-azzskd: ask the question with detail please
<kick-azzskd> I'm trying to share my wireless connection but i just can't seem to do it. i know this computer will do it cause i had it before but i'm not the biggest windows fan
<kick-azzskd> via ethernet
<daftykins> kick-azzskd: so you want an ubuntu system to be the client in this case, accessing via the windows machine?
<kick-azzskd> no i want my windows connecting through ubuntu
<daftykins> in that case
<daftykins> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kick-azzskd> the ubuntu laptop is my third party
<TannedVampire> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<TannedVampire> is this why my laptop perform slow?
<TannedVampire> When I tried out Candy Crush Saga, it is slow.
<thurstylark> Does anyone know a good low-cost ubuntu vps provider? Hexxeh just shut down his servers, and I just came up with a few reasons to have a vps at the ready :P
<rog3r> thurstylark: FWIW, I understand hostgator offers VPS with Ubuntu images available.
<FlashSoul> TannedVampire : I guess you're on the open-source drivers? Try ATI's ones.
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, Candy Crush Saga is an android game, how are you running this in ubuntu is this a phablet install on a tablet or phone?
<ixio2> I have heard good things about tagadab VPS
<k1l> thurstylark: that topic would suit better into the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TannedVampire> Candy crush saga is in Google store
<TannedVampire> I'm not sure whether I'm on open-source drivers.
<thiebaude> candy crush is also on facebook
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, Yeah and an android app. how would this be run in ubuntu?
<TannedVampire> I'll try ATI's ones.
<TannedVampire> wilee-nilee: go to chromium.  Go to Google Store.  Type Candy Crush Saga.  it is different from android game but it looks similiar.
<TannedVampire> two games look similar albeit fancy trail.
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, The ati will not follow kernel upgrades, just so you know.
<wilee-nilee> I don't use chromium or chrome
<TannedVampire> wilee-nilee: what do you use?  firefox?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, So you are actually playing the game on line?
<TannedVampire> wilee-nilee: yes.
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, Cool, thanks just wondering.
<FlashSoul> And watch out. You may get bad surprises. I'm here in the first place because of ATI's drivers >.<
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> AMD love to entertain their customers on Linux
<FlashSoul> This might help you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> TannedVampire, Here is info on that graphic info at askubuntu if you need them. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=ATI+RS690M+
<TannedVampire> thanks i'll look into it.
<Spee_Der> Hello neighbor....
<Guest58700> hello
<daftykins> people saying hello.... ask away!
<wdkevinone> I just setup a new install of Xubuntu on a VM. I installed VMWare tools then changed my resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768 and now when I type my password to login, it just brings me back to the login screen again.
<the_misfit> wdkevinone, try logging out and logging in a terminal session
<the_misfit> then do startxfce
<wdkevinone> ok
<wdkevinone> hmm
<the_misfit> might have to do it everytime until you get a better answer
<wdkevinone> it says system restart required
<wdkevinone> let me do that quick
<daftykins> apparently updating xfce-session and glib might help
<daftykins> are you not fully updated and upgraded?
<wdkevinone> still did the same thing
<wdkevinone> ill try the other method
<wdkevinone> oh wtf. now i got sda1 errors logging in.
<daftykins> O_O
<wdkevinone> its a VM
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> again - are you fully updated and upgraded?
<wdkevinone> i just installed it today
<wdkevinone> i thought i was
<wilee-nilee> wdkevinone, Swearing acronyms are not allowed nor swearing.
<daftykins> sigh.
<scumbler> Obama uses ubuntu.
<reisio> is that meant to be a compliment or insult?
<daftykins> sounds like a statement to me
<Spee_Der> I'm having a great time with Ubuntu  v13.10. I owe a big thank you to lots of folks here and other places. Thanks so much for all the help.....
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 > Spee_Der
<ubottu> Spee_Der, please see my private message
<Spee_Der> I don't care for the Unity though, so I rolled  the desktop back to original.....
<reisio> Spee_Der: to what?
<wilee-nilee> gnome 1.99999999
<IdleOne> 13.10 talk and support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Spee_Der> I used gnome-session-fallback to get back to original desktop....
<reisio> ah
<Spee_Der> Thank you Idleone, sorry I'm off the keys and over to ubuntu+1
<carlos_saftey> is there an irc for cinnamon dev?  i can't find it
<scumbler> carlos_saftey: sure
<reisio> carlos_saftey: ask on irc.spotchat.org
<fellayaboy> i have compiz and im using the widget layer with screenlets.. when i press f9 each time all the widgets go up a few until eventually it disappears.. has anyone in here experienced that problem?
<scumbler> carlos_saftey: yes
<scumbler> fellayaboy: yes same here
<fellayaboy> scumbler have you found a solution to that problem
<scumbler> fellayaboy: nope
<fellayaboy> i looked online everywhere, some people came close but nothing
<TannedVampire> It turns out that candy crush saga in Google Store is fake: It looks like an older version flash game put in by a scammer.
<scumbler> fellayaboy: went to kde
<fellayaboy> im actually using mint with mate
<scumbler> TannedVampire: wow
<BAMbanda> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my toshiba satellite c855d and I'm getting a problem when booting it. I get the options that tell me to try ubuntu, install, oem install, or check disk for defects but right after I choose an option I get a black screen that stays there
<BAMbanda> I googled around and they say its a problem with the video card and nomodeset?
<scumbler> BAMbanda: say what
<Rad-> Does anyone know why my laptop is stalling before I can look at setup or boot options to boot from CD? I have a UEFI
<BAMbanda> How do I configure it properly for ubuntu 13.04? I am able to get into the grub command line
<usr13>  /exit
<daftykins> Rad-: what do you mean 'stalling' ?
<scumbler> Rad-: try that.
<Rad-> As in the bar that's supposed to finish loading finished loading
<Rad-> doesn't boot into windows
<Rad-> doesn't let me access setup
<Rad-> even though it gets lit up
<Rad-> i'm trying to install linux on a UEFI system =\
<scumbler> Rad-: try that first
<scumbler> BAMbanda: get it fixed
<Rad-> daftykins: any idea? scumbler just keeps pm-ing me cusswords
<scumbler> Rad-: i told u what to do.
<daftykins> if an op would kindly escort scumbler off the premises
<daftykins> that would be very much appreciated
<daftykins> given he is PM'ing everyone abuse
<angela-> rad /ignore nickname
<Rad-> angela-: /ignore isn't recognized
<Prodego> angela-: can't, webchat. He'll have to do it the old fashioned way or get a real client
<Prodego> however he can block PMs
<daftykins> Rad-: as soon as you power on you should be able to hit a key like F2 or delete to enter the BIOS, is it really not working? i don't get what you meant by progress bar
<Prodego> someone suggest that mode
<Rad-> daftykins: i don't have BIOS i have UEFI
<daftykins> Rad-: the setup is still often called a BIOS even when it's UEFI
<Rad-> i wish i had bios =\
<Rad-> oh well i can't get into it
<Rad-> i pressed f2 like 15 minutes ago
<Rad-> F2 Setup lit up
<Rad-> but i can't actually get INTo setup
<angela-> tad clik on his name whit you right mous butten en sy what you can do
<Rad-> angela-: nothing lol
<scumbler> angela-: tried that
<Rad-> ah okay i can mode +g
<Rad-> Or that works too
<angela-> ok than rad
<Rad-> So any idea why I can't get into BIOS?
<daftykins> Rad-: is it a laptop?
<Rad-> yes
<daftykins> power off, remove battery + mains, then reassemble, power on and hit the F2 / delete / whatever key it is for your system
<Rad-> been there done that
<daftykins> did it come with windows 8 or some such?
<Rad-> yeah it came with win 8
<angela-> rad have you rywet del ?
<Rad-> BTW the keys are f2 for setup, f12 for boot options
<Rad-> but i can't get into either of them
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> what make+model?
<angela-> must by away to co in to you bios
<angela-> delete
<Rad-> daftykins: no idea. some 15 inch inspiron. my dad bought it this time, so not sure what it is
<daftykins> Rad-: can you not read the label on it?
<angela-> short cut name del
<Rad-> well it's a 15 inch inspiron
<Rad-> no label that tells me what it is
<Rad-> lol
<daftykins> underneath?
<Rad-> nope
<Rad-> there's a DPN, whatever that is
<numb95> i need some idea for the free software supports fot fujitsu laptops
<daftykins> Rad-: service tag?
<Rad-> ohh let me look up my service tag
<Rad-> yeah
<Rad-> good idea
<angela-> if you startup you laptop must by to by seen whatyhe way is to co to bios mostly  left unther you screen
<Rad-> daftykins: Inspiron 15R 5520
<Vivekananda> hello
<Brett232> Would anybody here be able to help me get my wired ethernet driver working on 12.04 server? It isn't being autodetected. I've found a few forum references for the specific card, but haven't had any luck.
<daftykins> Rad-: ah so you've got that Dell logo coming up with the progress bar, showing F2 and F12 in the corner but somehow the keyboard does nothing, right.
<Rad-> nope. the keyboard does SOMETHING
<Rad-> it lights up the options
<Rad-> but doesn't actually let me GO into the options
<brian_> hi anyone know of a xbuntu channel
<Rad-> brian_:  i'm guessing it's #xubuntu
<daftykins> Rad-: so it just skips past and boots the OS instead?
<Rad-> nope
<Rad-> doesn't boot the OS either
<Rad-> lol
<brian_> yes thanks im getting my to new keyboard
<daftykins> Rad-: it doesn't 0o is it broken or something?
<Rad-> dunno
<daftykins> i mean the existing 8 install
<Rad-> it was working earlier today daftykins
<Rad-> my concern is that it doesn't even recognize a windows install right now
<Rad-> haven't repartitioned or formatted or anything
<angela-> rad try a keyboard whit usb
<daftykins> ^ i was going to suggest that but it sounded like input is being taken, it's just ignoring it
<daftykins> i'd probably pop the hard disk if you're comfortable doing it
<daftykins> although if it's new, you might want to just go for warranty
<Brett232> Would anybody here be able to help me get my wired ethernet driver working on 12.04 server? It isn't being autodetected. I've found a few forum references for the specific card, but haven't had any luck.
<Rad-> no it's not ignoring it
<daftykins> Brett232: so what've you tried?
<Rad-> the BIOS/UEFI whatever tyou  wanna call it at this point is just broken
<Rad-> i think
<brian_> rad are you familiar with xubuntu?
<daftykins> support o'clock then maybe
<numb95>  I need some help for buying new laptop
<Brett232> daftykins: so i've determined I have a jmc250 gigabit; others have had similar problems, recommended to install drivers from source from their website, tried that, restarted, still didn't work
<Rad-> daftykins: yeah if i had dell chat support i would have already done that
<daftykins> Brett232: did you modprobe the compiled module after install?
<Brett232> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> Rad-: in the past we used phones
<daftykins> Brett232: did it make an interface appear, in the output from 'ifconfig -a' ?
<Rad-> lol daftykins but that costs money =[
<Brett232> daftykins: i don't have an eth0 in the list, but i have a p33p1 "ethernet", not sure if that is it
<Brett232> daftykins: i tried adding eth0 with dhcp config to /etc/network/interfaces manually too, not sure if that complicates things
<daftykins> Brett232: weird, have you got a cable connected ready?
<Brett232> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> Brett232: tried running dhclient on the p33p1 interface?
<daftykins> 'sudo dhclient p33p1'
<Rad-> daftykins:  ah i found hardware diagnostics
<daftykins> Rad-: i'd probably do some disk checks
<Rad-> well the thing i got into is called ePSA pre-boot system assessment
<Rad-> lol
<Brett232> daftykins: it looks like that worked! it seems like it would have gotten dhcp automatically on restart, though.. hmm. thank you. is there something in particular i have to do to 'cement' this config?
<daftykins> Brett232: if you renamed the 'eth0' to that interface name in your interfaces file it could cheat it
<Brett232> daftykins: i'll give that a try
<Rad-> also can i ask a stupid question?
<daftykins> do it
<Rad-> does 'sudo rm -rf /' actually remove everything or does it get to the point where the system isn't stable enough to remove stuff?
<Rad-> (i've always wanted to ask this question)
<daftykins> if you were in graphically it'd probably stop before it cleaned up a lot
<daftykins> i dunno, try it in a VM one day :)
<Rad-> hahaha
<Rad-> looks like he pre boot assessment is going to stress test my hdd
<Nick___> hello, can anybody help me with a problem?
<reisio> Nick___: nope, but some people can help you with a _specific_ problem
<daftykins> Nick___: ask away with as much detail as possible please
<Nick___> ah okay
<Rad-> Depends on what that problem is Nick___
<Nick___> i thought everyone was gone
<Nick___> ill start explaining
<daftykins> you only just joined :(
<reisio> you thought all 1,624 of us were gone? :)
<Nick___> sorry, i just didnt know where to ask..
<reisio> :p
<Rad-> well what's your question
<Brett232> daftykins: that worked well! thanks again.
<Rad-> i'm waiting to see if my HDD died.
<Rad-> apparently
<Rad-> lol
<daftykins> Brett232: no problem :)
<Nick___> i recently bought an acer aspire E1-531 with win8 preinstalled
<Nick___> so i installed ubuntu 12.04 along onto it with no problems on the UEIF bios
<daftykins> reisio: in fairness 1620 are :(
<Nick___> however, GRUB did not work because of secureboot
<reisio> daftykins: :p
<Rad-> turn secure boot off Nick___
<Nick___> my bios will not allow me
<reisio> you do it from Windows
<Rad-> daftykins: HDD works fine
<Nick___> you do?
<reisio> Nick___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> with Windows-preinstalled boxes, yes, usually
<angela-> sorry e=rad itry it your remark question but it das nothing lol
<daftykins> angela-: what's the deal with your english?
<Rad-> Nick___: dunno i can do mine from the BIOS (supposedly)
<Rad-> What make and model do you have again
<Nick___> i have an Acer Aspire E1-531
<Nick___> secure boot is locked, unless i switch to legacy bios
<Nick___> but then i dont think grub would let me boot into windows
<wow050> jrib: I am here, are you still here?
<daftykins> Nick___: you could keep switching in BIOS to boot each OS, ugly but works
<Nick___> that is what ive been doing
<daftykins> ah-har
<Nick___> today, i updated to Ubuntu 12.10
<Nick___> i heard it has been signed to work with secure boot
<Nick___> however
<Nick___> now i get a blank screen after the ubuntu logo, probably because of my intel chipset
<Nick___> and i cannot access recovery because there is no grub
<fellayaboy> hey in installed virtualbox from their website..i used the all other linux distro ..it as a *.run file  i need to upgrade...how do i remove the old one so i cann install the new one or will it just upgrade the one thats there?
<wow050> jrib: jrib, are you there? The problem is still there.
<daftykins> fellayaboy: i'd bet it's in their install documentation
<Nick___> so now Ubuntu will not load, recovery is not an option from what i know...
<fellayaboy> tldr
<Rad-> Nick___: get into a livecd
<Rad-> if you can
<Rad-> and you can still access those partitions i think
<Nick___> i have to burn it onto a cd, or can i use a USB?
<Rad-> and extract data if you really wanted to. at least that's how it worked pre-UEFI
<Rad-> i think you can use USB> never done it before. i've always used CDs
<Nick___> there is no data worth saving
<Nick___> would i have to use a 12.10 iso
<daftykins> fellayaboy: then your question must be tl;dr as well!
<wow050> Ok guys, when trying to install a program I get a popup asking for the administrative password. My user password I use to login does not work.
<daftykins> wow050: i have an idea, run the program with sudo instead
<wow050> How do i do so?
<daftykins> i dunno
<daftykins> i don't even know what you're running :D
<Nick___> would a live cd be the same as http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fellayaboy> lol i got it though...i looked at the documentation and found the solution thanks
<Nick___> the installation tool?
<Rad-> I think so.
<Nick___> well i have that, the 12.04 version though
<DoverMo> wow050, try "addgroup [yourname] adm" and "addgroup yourname sudo"
<Rad-> It used to be. This is my first time using ubuntu since..... 09?
<Nick___> okay, but even then i cannot get into the recovery.. i think
<fellayaboy> next time ill check documentation..thats a new lifelong resolution ima commit to as a linux user
<DoverMo> wow050, without the brackets
<daftykins> fellayaboy: good man
<fellayaboy> yeah man thanks daftykins
<daftykins> <3
<Nick___> recovery is ctrl + alt + F1 in the installation program, correct?
<fellayaboy> wish me lucky please on my life adventure
<fellayaboy> luck*
<Rad-> not sure Nick___
<fellayaboy> iim not being sarcastic..
<Nick___> mm
<Rad-> since you seem to be on the internet...
<Rad-> lol
<Nick___> ?
<wow050> Dovermo: It said I was already in both groups yet I had to add sudo to those commands for them to work
<Rad-> google. i asked on here cuz i couldn't get tne Fn power button thing to work to do diagnostics on my computer lol.
<Nick___> ive looked on the internet about recovery mode but i only find terminal commands
<Rad-> yeah well
<Rad-> use terminal commands
<DoverMo> wow050, oh
<Nick___> but my screen in blank
<Nick___> so how can i open termial
<Rad-> blank how
<Nick___> when i boot ubuntu
<Nick___> the logo shows, then a black screen
<Rad-> ctrl+alt+f1 gets you into a VTE i think
<Rad-> try it
<Nick___> yes... on the recovery disk
<Rad-> once you get into a vte
<Rad-> it shold ask you to login
<Nick___> nope
<Rad-> ...login
<wow050> DoverMo, the program i'd like to run is an excetuable and someone suggested I run it with sudo instead, how would I do so?
<Rad-> lol
<FloodBot1> Rad-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> Nick___: when you're booted up in livecd mode, ctrl+alt+f1 will give you a TTY which is little different than running a terminal, which yeah you can fix things with, but it isn't any form of 'recovery' mode
<DoverMo> wow050, "sudo ./Path/to/executable"
<Rad-> Nick___: honestly, I would kinda love to have pictures if it is possible.
<Nick___> i can do that if you want
<Rad-> sure
<Rad-> get into VTE1 or whatever it's called.
<DoverMo> wow050, or "gksu nameofprogram" if it exists in /usr/bin
<Nick___> okay then
<Rad-> i'm betting the black screen is because you're on VTE7 or whatever. that's what x runs on (i think)
<Nick___> in order to get into VTE1, i have to boot via USB though
<Nick___> not through ubuntu
<Rad-> daftykins: feel free to correct anything i say
<Rad-> Nick___: theoretically you can get it done in ubuntu too
<Rad-> try it
<Rad-> if so, you just need to reinstall your graphics driver thingy
<Rad-> find out what you need to do to have graphics by doing 'sudo lshw'
<Rad-> .....ubuntu comes with lshw right?
<Nick___> so you want me to boot into livecd (usb installation) and then go into the terminal screen?
<wow050> DoverMo, it said command not found?
<Rad-> Nick___: try it intside ubunut first
<Nick___> i heard that if i get a new kernal
<Nick___> the problem will go away
<DoverMo> wow050, gksu isn't installed by default, so you have to install it. sudo should be there however
<Nick___> alright
<Rad-> can i haz pics?
<Nick___> what would you like a picture of?
<somsip> !gksu | somsip
<ubottu> somsip, please see my private message
<Nick___> ah
<wow050> DoverMo, No just doing sudo then the location of the file gave that
<Nick___> on ubuntu i got into the termial
<Nick___> via ctrl + alt + F1
<Rad-> yeah
<Rad-> now login
<Rad-> and reinstall your graphics driver
<Rad-> whatever it is
<Rad-> lol
<FloodBot1> Rad-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick___> i dont know my (login)
<Nick___> just my password..
<Nick___> nevermind
<DoverMo> wow050, you might have mistyped it. for instance it should look like "sudo ./usr/bin/exec" if sudo isn't there, then install is via your software manager or apt-get
<Rad-> how do you not know your login -_-
<Nick___> found it
<Nick___> ah well it was just my name..
<wow050> DoverMo, Do I include the period either?
<Nick___> I dont have a login screen on my ubuntu
<DoverMo> wow050, yep
<Nick___> it boots straight to desktop usually
<Rad-> oh.
<DoverMo> wow050, the period is there for a reason. Without the period it would be more like "sudo sh /usr/bin/poop"
<Rad-> yeah um. when i use ubuntu i install x and then i3 and that's it
<Rad-> lol
<Nick___> so should i try sudo apt-get update?
<Nick___> or look for a way to find a new kernal
<daftykins> kernel
<wow050> Dovermo, still says Commad not found. Wtf is going on...
<Nick___> any suggestions?
<Nick___> ah i found a command line
<Rad-> Nick___: do you know what computer you own?
<Rad-> make and model?
<Nick___> yeah
<DoverMo> wow050, okayy so if you do "sudo passwd root" what does it say?
<Nick___> its Acer Aspire E1-531
<wow050> Enter new UNIX password
<daftykins> DoverMo: i hope you're not trying to suggest he create a password for root =|
<wow050> DoverMo, It says Enter new UNIX password.
<daftykins> wow050: he's giving you some seriously bad advice
<wilee-nilee> wow050, And don't do it.
<marz> How do I know if my graphics card has been installed properly. Using ubuntu 12.04
<DoverMo> wow050, hit control C then
<Rad-> Nick___: reinstall intel graphics driver
<daftykins> marz: running glxgears would tend to show if a driver was on or not
<wow050> Why is it bad advice?
<Nick___> do you know the command for that rad
<Nick___> because i dont...
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Ubuntu has no root password
<DoverMo> wow050, I just wanted to see if sudo was working. you don't need to run that command
<marz> @daftykinds: I think my laptop is using a dual graphics card. Intel and Nvidia
<marz> @daftykinds: How do I check it out?
<wilee-nilee> !root | wow050
<ubottu> wow050: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> marz: oh, optimus?
<Nick___> rad : i was going to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129536
<marz> @daftykins: I
<wow050> Ok so than how can I launch this excecutable using sudo?
<marz> @daftykins: I'm not sure. That's what I'm trying to figure out
<Nick___> its very similar to my problem
<daftykins> wow050: change to the folder it's in and type 'sudo ./filename'
<wilee-nilee> marz, Use tab to complete nicks, that notifies the person you addressing, @ does not.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Rad-> Nick___: dunno i was gonna suggest what one of they suggested
<Rad-> reinstall this: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Rad-> otherwise
<daftykins> marz: if it's an i-series intel processor with an nvidia xxx-M GPU, it likely is optimus
<DoverMo> daftykins, one thing you could try before using sudo is "chmod +x /thexecutable"
<Rad-> we're going to have to work on some grub configuration which i really don't wanna do
<Rad-> lol
<marz> wilee-nilee: I'm sorry about that.
<Nick___> well ill try the nvidia
<daftykins> DoverMo: that's not me asking to do that :(
<Nick___> and maybe the one i showed in
<DoverMo> daftykins, wrong tab
<Nick___> the link
<marz> daftykins: How can I check that out?
<daftykins> DoverMo: if he had it asking for a pass it must've gotten further
<wilee-nilee> marz, No biggie you just the other t o know and the rest of us. ;)
<DoverMo> wow050,  one thing you could try before using sudo is "chmod +x /thexecutable" to make sure the file will actually run
<Rad-> Nick___: i don't have ubuntu working atm sorry. i'm trying to get my laptop to boot. you're going to have to search for exact package names yourself or ask daftykins
<wow050> daftykins: How do I navigate there again? Fairly new and cant remember the exact command?
<Rad-> i think there's a web interface to look it up but i don't know the link right now >.>
<daftykins> marz: erm, not sure on a way to confirm it to be honest
<wow050> DoverMo, No I know the file will actually run, ive given it permissions and ran it by double clicking
<Nick___> sorry rad but your command didnt work
<Nick___> it didnt install
<Rad-> i didn't give you any commands -___-
<Rad-> i gave you a package name
<daftykins> wow050: have you tried what i said to run yet?
<Nick___> ahah... well the package sorry
<Rad-> reinstall*
<Rad-> don't install
<wow050> daftykins, I forgot how to navigate to a folder.
<Nick___> oh i included purge
<Nick___> im not suppost to do that
<Nick___> lol
<Rad-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<DoverMo> wow050, "cd" allows you to navigate and "ls" will list the files in the folder you are in
<Rad-> wow050: if you're going to dick around with permissions like DoverMo seems to suggest at times, i would suggest ls -l because it lists permissions as well
<Rad-> iirc
<Nick___> well rad
<Nick___> "Unable to correct problem, you have broken packages"
<Rad-> ...
<Rad-> well fix them
<Rad-> lol
<Nick___> im not sure how
<Nick___> only had ubuntu for like a week
<Nick___> ill try the commands in the link i showed
<Nick___> he seems to have the same problems as me
<Rad-> Nick___: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<Rad-> Usefull command lin commands for ubuntu there
<Nick___> ah i see
<Rad-> make sure you're looking at the debian/ubuntu column.
<marz> When I input "lspci". There seems to be two video cards displayed. Intel and Nvidia
<Nick___> yes yes
<marz> How do I make sure both of them are used?
<Nick___> no yum for me
<wow050> daftykins, Do i type the file extension when i use the command?
<Rad-> also Nick___  what did you purge
<Rad-> =\
<Nick___> eariler? nothing removed
<Nick___> so dont worry
<Nick___> if it doesnt work after this rad
<Nick___> i might just reinstall
<Rad-> daftykins: apt-get --fix-broken /  does this actually work?
<Nick___> but i dont have a 12.10 iso and i dont know where to find one
<Rad-> download one from the internet Nick___
<Nick___> i only saw ones for server
<Nick___> from the ubuntu website at least
<wow050> daftykins: Im getting a command not found error
<Rad-> will you give me five dollars if i find one for you Nick___
<Nick___> naw i know if i look i can find one
<Nick___> its just late and im getting lazy for the day
<daftykins> wow050: i don't think you're typing it right
<Rad-> it's 22:21 where I'm at and I've been lazy this entire time. Just go find one Nick___
<wow050> daftykins: I tried a different file in the same folder as well.
<Nick___> alright
<Nick___> i shall do that after this
<Nick___> ah there
<Nick___> im reinstalling video drivers
<wow050> daftykins: This is what i typed when i naviagated to the folder "sudo ./Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.16-86992.vbox-extpack" without the quotes
<Rad-> restart xorg after you reinstall Nick___
<Nick___> cant i just reboot?
<Rad-> also i'm only half paying attention because... i'm reading this: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/CTAN/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf
<Rad-> you can. but it's esaiser to restart xorg i think
<Nick___> well okay
<Nick___> apt-get restart -xorg?
<Rad-> no.
<Nick___> yeah sorry im no good at terminal
<Rad-> ps -a
<Rad-> i'm guessing
<Nick___> maybe ill just restart
<Rad-> and tell me everything you see
<Nick___> uh
<Nick___> well okay
<Nick___> ps -a xorg?
<Rad-> just learn how to use linux Nick___ -_-
<Rad-> no
<Rad-> ps -a
<wow050> daftykins: Does that command look right?
<Nick___> okay well
<Nick___> PID 1829 TTY ttyl1 TIME 0:00:00 CMD bash
<Rad-> Nick___:  use a paste bin bro
<Rad-> Nick___: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nick___> uh
<daftykins> wow050: yeah, although are you sure it's how they say it's installed?
<Nick___> okay then
<wow050> daftykins: You dont have to run it in sudo to get it to open but it was suggested I do because it asks for an administrative password when I try to install it.
<Nick___> PID   TTY      TIME    CMD
<Nick___> 1829  tty1    0:00:00  bash
<Nick___> 6682  tty1    0:00:00  ps
<FloodBot1> Nick___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rad-> Nick___:  use a pastebin ffs
<Nick___> oh
<daftykins> wow050: i know i was the one that suggested it :'(
<Nick___> well i already pasted it..
<Nick___> anything?
<wow050> daftykins: Oh ha ha! Well this is really strange, is there any other way I run it with sudo?
<Nick___> still there rad?
<Rad-> Nick___: give me a link?
<Nick___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5991270/
<Nick___> rebooting though
<Rad-> Nick___: that's it?
<Rad-> then type startx
<Nick___> well..
<Nick___> i booted into ubuntu
<Nick___> so im all good now?
<Nick___> sorry i just rebooted to see
<daftykins> wow050: i really think you ought to look up how to use that thing properly, maybe if you even are supposed to be using that that way
<Rad-> i guess. is shit working like you want it to Nick___
<wow050> daftykins: Use what thing?
<Nick___> well ubuntu booted up
<Nick___> so yes
<Rad-> well congratulations Nick___
<Rad-> welcome to ubuntu
<Nick___> i think ill spend the next few days looking at installing grub though
<Nick___> er thankyou
<Rad-> Nick___: you probably already have grub installed
<Nick___> i was on ubuntu before, i just broke it today
<Rad-> if you can reboot and get into linux fine
<Rad-> you're set
<Nick___> maybe but it didnt show up when i booted
<Rad-> ..
<Nick___> do i need to hold shift for that?
<Nick___> should be automatic no?
<Rad-> how many OS' do you have on ther system Nick___
<Nick___> just windows 8, ubuntu 12.10
<Rad-> hm.
<Rad-> you might have to look into that UEFI thing
<Nick___> well
<Nick___> apparently ubuntu 12.10 was supposed to solve my problem
<Rad-> no?
<Nick___> because it could get passed secure boot
<Rad-> you solve your own problems?
<Nick___> as a signed OS
<Rad-> yes well you have to do some setting up as well
<Nick___> perhaps
<Nick___> but ive only heard of configuring the bios
<Nick___> which im unable to do
<Nick___> you said i could do it in windows
<Nick___> but i havnt read about that
<Rad-> i didn't say that. daftykins said that i think
<Nick___> oh sorry
<Nick___> mm but yeah
<Nick___> i dont know how to get around UEIF, because both OS need to be on the same bios correct
<daftykins> nah i didn't say anything about using windows to change secure boot
<daftykins> it's UEFI btw ;)
<Nick___> sorry
<daftykins> anywho heading for 4am, i really need to get away from here
<daftykins> gl with it and laters all \o
<Rad-> nooo
<Nick___> bye dafy
<wow050> daftykins: Here is a screenshot of the prompt it gives me http://i.imgur.com/C1zOTmM.jpg
<Nick___> its okay rad, if you have no more information for me
<Nick___> i can go
<Rad-> daftykins was the one doing good tech support
<Rad-> *shrugs* if you're good for now, go Nick___
<Nick___> well
<Rad-> wow050: what are the actual contents of that file, can you tell me?
<Nick___> any closing comments for me and getting grub to work?
<Rad-> Nick___: good luck reading documentation and good luck with ubuntu
<Nick___> ah...well..
<Nick___> alright then, ill let you go
<wow050> Rad-: Its an extension pack for VirtualBox
<Rad-> no
<Nick___> and ill be back after some research if need be
<Rad-> like the actual contents of the file wow050
<Rad-> open it up in a text editor or something
<Rad-> always double check files before you run it
<wow050> Rad-: Ok,
<Rad-> make sure it doesn't have anything stupid in it like 'sudo rm -rf /'
<wow050> Rad- : Its an excecutable so its all a bunch of weird characters
<Rad-> oh it's an exectuable not a shell script
<Rad-> d'oh
<Rad-> open up terminal and run it
<somsip> wow050: what is the actual problem here? You can clearly run the file...
<ChogyDan> are you trying to install virtualbox?
<wow050> somsip: The problem is I dont know the password that its asking me for because my user password doesnt work.
<wow050> Rad- : How would I run it in terminal?
<Rad-> navigate to folder
<Rad-> ./filename
<somsip> wow050: do you want to install it as a user or as root?
<somsip> Rad-: that will have the same result, no? It'll still get to the 'enter password' prompt as when it's double clicked
<wow050> somsip: I would guess root so it will bypass asking for that password
<somsip> wow050: sudo -i (then enter password) then execute as Rad- is telling you
<somsip> wow050: actually, just sudo ./filename is probably enough...
<Rad-> somsip: why do you need the -i
<Rad-> somsip: sorry i don't know how to use GNOME
<Rad-> lol
<Rad-> terminal works fine so... i just kinda go with it
<wow050> somsip: Got permission denied?
<somsip> Rad-: only if the installer requires environmental variables for root to be used. Unlikely though. I confused the issue
<Rad-> i doubt it somsip
<Rad-> it's virtualbox
<Rad-> lol
<somsip> wow050: you got the message when you did what? Paste the command you used
<ChogyDan> sudo -i is the standard advice
<somsip> wow050: you are entering the password for the virtual machine and not the password for your host?
<wow050> somsip: typed sudo i, entered pass, naviagted to folder, than typed ./Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.16-86992.vbox-extpack
<Rad-> wow050: add sudo in front of the ./filename
<somsip> wow050: is the VM running?
<wow050> somsip: No the VM is not running.
<mini> hi everyone
<DoverMo> mini, hi
<mini> hi Dover
<wow050> rad-: When I type sudo ./Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.16-86992.vbox-extpack  I get the command not found error
<Rad-> am i allowed to tell someone to sudo su?
<mini> i just started using 13.04 and it looks very simple
<somsip> Rad-: you can, but people should criticise you for it
<DoverMo> mini, that's good
<Rad-> somsip: tbh that's because i never figured out how to have sudo for a big command. so i just sudo su, then exit
<somsip> wow050: try 'sudo VBoxManage extpack install Oracle....'
<DoverMo> Rad-, once you enter sudo once, the terminal is supposed to remember that environment
<somsip> Rad-: if you must enter a root shell, use sudo -i. And learn how to use sudo for big commands so you don't have to do this often
<Rad-> DoverMo: doesn't work for piping iirc
<mini> is it stable?
<mini> i just use it for basic internet browsing
<mini> i would like to use to create CDs with mp3s
<mini> does youtube to mp3 work?
<somsip> Rad-: man tee
<FloodBot1> mini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wow050> somsip: Where you typed orcale... is that where I would put the file name?
<Rad-> somsip: i know what tee does but.. i thought it just outputs to two places?
<somsip> wow050: yes
<Rad-> i meant
<DoverMo> Rad-, yeah. remembering sudo isn't an old feature
<Rad-> sudo 'this command needs sudo'| 'thiscommandneedssudo too'
<DoverMo> mini, yeah you can do all of that
<Rad-> do i sudo in both places?
<Rad-> because it always falis  for me lol
<somsip> Rad-: echo 'something' | sudo tee /protected/file
<Rad-> hrm
<Rad-> meh. i think hardware diagnostics is failing too
<Rad-> -___-
<somsip> wow050: or try from inside VirtualBox using this guide http://is.gd/jIeI4D
<ChogyDan> wow050: you can also, in vbox, go to file > preferences > extensions, and install the file there  (so im reading)
<somsip> ChogyDan: snap :)
<ChogyDan> somsip: you beat me  :)
<Rad-> lol ChogyDan
<Rad-> none of us read the documentationＸＤ
<somsip> ChogyDan: clever thing this Google. I think they're on to something with that service...
<Rad-> i was just going on what the last guy said
<wow050> somsip: I think that command did the trick! Thank you!
<somsip> Rad-: People who don't know answers dont read documentation.
<somsip> wow050: np. It was paining me to see the struggle. Now I must get back to work
<Rad-> lol
<DoverMo> mini, do you need help with what packages you need?
<Rad-> somsip: i read documentaiton and still don't know answers QQ
<wow050> somsip: It was paining me as well. Almost 3 hours just to fix a virtual machine... FML
<somsip> wow050: you learned that the easy answer was on the 'how to install extension packs' webpage for virtual box. Hint, hint
<Rad-> it's okay wow050 . i'm in my second hour trying to figure out why my computer won't boot, let me into bios, or anything like that
<Rad-> ah after running basic tets it let me into bios yay
<Rad-> now let's see if it will let me boot from cd-rom!
<nix\> Hello people, what is the equivalent for dpkg to the rpm -qi (query information of package)?
<nix\> If i execute rpm -qi package gives me the information, version, host builder, etc
<nix\> dpkg how works?
<somsip> nix\: man dpkg-query might help you
<nix\> rypervenche ctcp version :) no version of my irc client
<nix\> CTCP TIME of rypervenche
<nix\>  CTCP VERSION of rypervenche
<rypervenche> lol
<nix\> somsip: thank you
<ChogyDan> nix\: also, apt-cache
<ChogyDan> nix\: ie, apt-cache show <package-name>
<nix\> ohhhhhhh
<nix\> yes ChogyDan !!
<ni291187> hi, I'm playing dota 2 on steam and my computer has almost frozen. ctrl esc does not work, but when I move my mouse it occasionally moves. this has happened before but never this bad. I used ctrl alt f# to try to log in, it won't work. I can type but no command works, not even my login name. ctrl c works though
<v1areel> what Ubuntu version are you running?
<ni291187> 13.04 and xubuntu desktop
<v1areel> what GPU you running?
<Rad-> still cannot get my computer to boot from cd. wtf is wrong with UEFI?
<ni291187> gtx 660
<v1areel> ah
<v1areel> try to get the beta drivers, the latest WHQL doesn't like Ubuntu 13.04
<ni291187> whql?
<v1areel> stable
<ni291187> but how do I close dota 2 without a hard reset?
<v1areel> released by Nvidia
<v1areel> Ctrl+C doesn't do it?
<ni291187> nope
<ni291187> I'm running very slowly and I normally use ctrl esc to minimize dota
<ni291187> nothing works, and ctrl alt f# takes a minute to change
<v1areel> and assuming you've tried traditional Alt+F4,?
<ni291187> I haven't
<v1areel> try that real quick
<v1areel> also, can you get to the desktop?
<ni291187> nothing
<ni291187> no
<ni291187> my screen is black and I see e mouse that's very sluggishly moving
<v1areel> hrmm
<v1areel> try Alt+F2
<v1areel> does anything come up?
<ni291187> nope
<ni291187> I can try SHS login
<ni291187> SHS
<v1areel> how about Ctrl+Alt+F1
<v1areel> ?
<ni291187> ssh
<etyrnal> ahhhh!  ubuntu keeps intercepting ALT+right-click from my applications!!
<v1areel> xD
<v1areel> lel
<ni291187> that works but it takes time
<v1areel> Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<v1areel> Ctrl+Alt+F1?*
<ni291187> it takes a minute for that to work
<v1areel> but it works?
<ni291187> yes
<v1areel> type ps -A
<v1areel> in the console
<ni291187> but when I'm there, typing is leggy and nothing seems to work
<v1areel> and then kill -9 (PID)
<v1areel> try those commands real wuick
<ni291187> laggy. worry this ipad irc client auto corrects
<v1areel> lol
<ni291187> I can't even log in when I do ctrl alt f3
<v1areel> the commands didn't work?
<somsip> ni291187: maybe not related to your problem, but this has hints on what you can check after you've killed it https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/58
<v1areel> yea saw that earlier from Google
<ni291187> I get a blinking underscore under the login screen, in fact, I have a other instance where I'm logged in but I get the same problem there
<ni291187> however, ctrl c works
<v1areel> that's pretty much the only way to kill it then?
<hazardous> hi
<v1areel> if that closes out of it, then what is the issue?
<v1areel> hello hazardous
<hazardous> does anyone know if i can set reserved ports or something? i have some services on high port numbers that restart constantly
<hazardous> and someimtes that port is used or in TIME_WAIT
<hazardous> so bind fails
<utfans05> hazardous, you may be able to go into the config files for that service and set it.
<ni291187> hmmmm.... ok I waited out the login screen, after typing my user name, it goes back in to the login user name segment, does not even ask for password
<hazardous> utfans05: no, i mean - the OS is using it for outbound ports or something
<v1areel> as long as a zombie task (or active task, obviously) is running, it will take the port
<v1areel> what ports?
<somsip> hazardous: what ports?
<hazardous> 60042
<hazardous> 59380
<hazardous> it's not listening, but using it to make an outbound connection
<v1areel> Are you running some type of SQL or DB?
<hazardous> yeah
<ni291187> v1, it says login timed out after 60 seconds
<v1areel> weird
<v1areel> hazardous, TCP or UDP?
<hazardous> tcp
<somsip> hazardous: this suggests that you should be under 49152 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<hazardous> but i've already used everything from 10000 to 49152
<hazardous> well crap
<hazardous> guess ill buy a /24 or something then
<somsip> hazardous: I might be ready it wrong, but it suggests not to use these as they might get reused
<somsip> *reading
<hazardous> ! assert failed
<hazardous> ! can't bind to 0.0.0.0:59380, Unknown (pid 0) is using it (10.42.0.32.59380 -> 10.0.42.153.28015)
<ubottu> hazardous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hazardous> TIME_WAIT doesn't seem to have a process
<v1areel> well how'd use use up 39.152 ports?!
<hazardous> each player + npc on my gameserver gets their own port assigned on staroh my god i write terrible, disgusting code
<v1areel> *39,152 ports
<ni291187> I ended up hard resetting, I just lost all my side work I did not save
<mini> does linux get trojans? how can i check my system?
<v1areel> not really, mini
<v1areel> unless you're running it as root constantly
<somsip> mini: it's possible
<somsip> !av | mini
<ubottu> mini: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<somsip> mini: not the factoid I was expecting. It may help though
<mini> this is a recent 13.04 upgrade
<v1areel> why I don't recommend 13.04
<v1areel> :p
<mini> somsip i will read it thank you
<mini> 13.10 better?
<somsip> mini: if you are not sharing with windows computers and not running external servers, it is unlikely you will get something.
<mini> ok it is stable now but to get to upgrade from 12.04 really took me somedays
<hazardous> also, is it possible to increase open files/file descriptors or something? i routinely hit my 55000 limit and the system dies with fork() errors
<mini> ?
<v1areel> WTF are you using your server for? Sweet Jesus
<v1areel> 12.04 is what I use
<v1areel> still
<v1areel> runs very well
<mini> 12.04 and 12.10 worked fine
<v1areel> exactly
<v1areel> why I prefer iot
<somsip> hazardous: ulimit -a reports current setting, ulimit -n sets and requires a logout (I think)
<v1areel> hazardous: seriously, what are you using this server for?!
<hazardous> v1areel: web
<hazardous> i'm serving around 15000 hits/sec
<hazardous> actually more at times
<hazardous> somsip: ulimit -n 500000 -> open files                      (-n) 11095
<somsip> hazardous: cograts on keeping it going so far :)
<hazardous> do i have to increase kern.maxfilesperproc too?
<somsip> hazardous: Given the critical nature of what you're doing, I'd suggest you second (or third) source all information for this.
<hazardous> somsip: oh it isn't critical
<hazardous> if it fails a single request it's removed from the cluster automatically and i can just work on it
<somsip> hazardous: I've increased limits with ulimit before, but not ono productions ervers with 15k hits/sec ;)
<v1areel> only 15,000 hitss/ec
<v1areel> -.-
<hazardous> http://i.snag.gy/Rag1l.jpg
<hazardous> what is thatsupposed to tell me D:
<v1areel> lol
<v1areel> jesus bro
<hazardous> what :|
<v1areel> are you sure you're not being DOSd BTW?
<hazardous> how can i check
<v1areel> hmm
<v1areel> can't really
<hazardous> $ netstat -an | wc -l
<hazardous> 208568
<hazardous> i really wish i could hire a sysadmin or something instead of trying to run everyhting myself
<hazardous> ugh
<v1areel> I guess if you edit some PhP code, you can check if all port traffic is legitimate requests
<v1areel> that's what we're here for xD
<hazardous> it pretty much is
<hazardous> i use incapsula and they strip out almost all bot/spider/"malformed http header" traffic
<v1areel> well you definately have a sh**load of traffic xD
<v1areel> what is your site exactly?
<hazardous> i'm doing around 360mbit outbound of purely JSON text
<hazardous> lol
<v1areel> my god
<somsip> hazardous: what is the site then? address?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<utfans05> morning
<onats> hey guys is there a way to allow ftp access to a user to a directory not located in his/her home?
<lotuspsychje> onats: if you config another folder, depending on wich program
<onats> vsftpd?
<lotuspsychje> onats: try #vsftpd
<onats> or any other program
<lotuspsychje> onats: im sure any ftp can be configged for other location folder
<onats> yeah thats what I'm trying to figure out
<somsip> onats: symlink with correct permissions on the destination directory?
<onats> did a symlink, and its a file that is seen..
<somsip> onats: k - worth a punt
<onats> oh wait, it works. i was testing with chrome browser
<onats> using an ftp client, I'm able to access.
<onats> somsip: haha yep. that works.
<somsip> onats: heh
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<grateful> i somehow installed an onscreen keyboard
<grateful> but i don't think its onboard
<somsip> lotuspsychje: I shall have it framed ;)
<hopeless> is there anybody here that can tell me how to get ubuntu working properly?
<somsip> !notworking | hopeless
<lotuspsychje> !details | hopeless
<ubottu> hopeless: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> somsip: :p you will need a big frame
<hopeless> i cant get my drivers straight
<lotuspsychje> hopeless: drivers of your...
<utfans05> hopeless, we  need all the details.
<hopeless> i think im a little overwhelmed
<hopeless> nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | hopeless
<ubottu> hopeless: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<utfans05> hopeless, what have you already tried?
<hopeless> i look through the tutorial but my command line dont seem to be the same
<hopeless> lines*
<somsip> hopeless: usually the answer is to just install nvidia-current. There are exceptions to this, and most people overcomplicate by wanting newer, shinier drivers
<hopeless> hence the name hopeless
<hopeless> im trying to run minecraft
<somsip> hopeless: so what have you done so far?
<hopeless> the ubuntu drivers wont work for some reason
<leaf_watoru> hopeless, you can try do download driver for your video card from nvidia official site, then install mc: sudo apt-get install mc. then press alt+control+f1 and write sudo mc
<leaf_watoru> here you can write service lightdm stop
<hopeless> i have the nvidia driver
<leaf_watoru> then find driver from nvidia, mark it executable in menu/rights(extended) and install it
<leaf_watoru> what driver you have?
<utfans05> if you type nvid and press tab twice what shows up?
<leaf_watoru> i mean something like this: i have 319 driver
<hopeless> where do i type?
<leaf_watoru> in terminal
<hopeless> it says nvidia
<hopeless> nvidia-
<utfans05> so some driver is installed. what is it not doing that you want it to?
<hopeless> yeah i guess?
<hopeless> it wont run ay of my games
<utfans05> what game?
<somsip> hopeless: where did you get it from and how did you install it
<hopeless> minecraft
<leaf_watoru> maybe its not driver fault
<hopeless> maybe not
<utfans05> so if you launch minecraft what does it do?
<leaf_watoru> try to open terminal and write there mine then press tab
<hopeless> it crashes at the load screen
<leaf_watoru> then choose minecraft or something and press enter
<utfans05> hopeless, do what leaf_watoru  said
<hopeless> well thats new?
<hopeless> An error occurred while loading the archive.
<Bjond> hopeless: well thats gnu
<MrKeuner> hello, top in ubuntu shows only the processes in that display or something, how can I see all running processes/
<MrKeuner> ?
<somsip> MrKeuner: ps aux
<leaf_watoru> after game crashes copy to here what terminal says
<MrKeuner> somsip, in top?
<holstein> MrKeuner: you run "ps aux" in a terminal
<MrKeuner> I'd like to see them in top
<somsip> MrKeuner: try resorting it to get others at the top?
<MrKeuner> somsip, top does not show them at all
<somsip> MrKeuner: press ? to see the help page
<hopeless> i cant even run it now
<utfans05> can you paste the output of teminal after you treid to run minecraft from terminal?
<somsip> MrKeuner: what processes are you hoping to see?
<hopeless> how do i run from trminal
<holstein> hopeless: test the grahpics driver separately.. see that you have it installed and working properly.. now you dont know if the issue is with the driver/system or game
<leaf_watoru> do you have optimus support in your nvidia card?
<leaf_watoru> if yes, did you installed bumblee?
<leaf_watoru> or you just activated driver in hardware support menu?
<hopeless> can anyone do a remote view of my computer?
<MrKeuner> somsip, hehe nevermind, I was listing just the active processes... thought it was listing only the processes runnning in that display
<somsip> MrKeuner: k
<hopeless> -
<Ben64> hopeless: just follow what people are saying
<hopeless> i do not want to go back to windows but i think im in over my head
<holstein> hopeless: not likely any volunteer wanting to do "remote viewing"
<holstein> hopeless: have you confirmed the driver is installed and working?
<hopeless> idk how honestly
<ctcb> Ubuntu is driving my crazy. So, I zero out my USB Stick (using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M), I then pull it in and out, then open gparted, select NTFS as the partition and save it, closing gparted, I then pull the stick in and out again, and write my ISO to the drive (using dd bs=1M if=W864.iso of=/dev/sdb), I pull my USB stick in and out one final time to save the changes, but when I go back to GParted, it says the USB
<ctcb> Stick is unallocated, so I can't add the Boot Flag to it.
<holstein> hopeless: i use "glxgears" from the mesa-utils package
<utfans05> ctcb, do you have a windows pc aroud. stick it in there and wipe it.
<ctcb> utfans05, I need to make this USB Stick to fix my Windows PC, I killed it, by accidentally overwriting boot files for it.
<hopeless> in the store?
<utfans05> ouch.
<waterlite> s/clear
<holstein> hopeless: i issue this command from the terminal.. "glxgears".. if that runs, the 3d is possible
<utfans05> ctcb, gparted then delete the partion and recreate it?
<hopeless> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<holstein> hopeless: so, you can stop trying to run a 3d game, til you get the driver sorted out
<holstein> hopeless: what hardware do you have?
<ctcb> utfans05, gparted won't do that unless it's zeroed, since the ISO makes the drive sort of read-only.
<hopeless> yeah
<leaf_watoru> what model of video card you have
<Aravindgeek> ctcb: sudo sync  to flush writtings
<leaf_watoru> e.g. i have nvidia gt 510M
<hopeless> amd 64 nvidia nforce
<utfans05> ctcb, I dont have my linux box with me to test it on my usb. hrm.
<ctcb> Okay, I'm zeroing it again.
<ctcb> I need the boot flag on the drive or my the Stick won't boot. XD
<ctcb> I'd rather use Rufus, but that's Windows only.
<loganlee> i think linux sucks
<leaf_watoru> write sudo lshw " grep nvidia in terminal
<loganlee> but windows is worse
<leaf_watoru> i mean sudo lshw | grep nvidia
<holstein> !ot | loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> ctcb: off course, but is it worth trying unetbootin?
<holstein> i use unetbootin
<hopeless> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<leaf_watoru> :( seems thats not that command
<ctcb> somsip, I did try that, but when I tried to boot it, it gave me a screen with Default on it, and wouldn't let me boot the windows iso.
<leaf_watoru> you have notebook or pc?
<leaf_watoru> if notebook, is there stick about nvidia
<Aravindgeek> ctcb : unetbootin wont work with windows iso.
<leaf_watoru> there should be info about video card
<somsip> ctcb: k - worth a try. i don't have enough experience of it to help you troubleshoot that
<utfans05> ctcb do you have the windows iso?
<hopeless> i played minecraft ors a whole day i shutdown went to bed and when i tried to play again it crashed
<ctcb> utfans05, Yes, I do, directly from Microsoft.
<holstein> ctcb: i would ask them how you are supposed to use it
<leaf_watoru> did you installed some updates?
<utfans05> ctcb, have you tried to just dd it to the drive?
<hopeless> i dont think so
<ctcb> utfans05, Yep, nothing happens, I don't think the drive is boot flagged, though.
<somsip> ctcb: you have tried it in the windows laptop to see if it actually fails to boot and not just assumed it wont?
<ctcb> somsip, I tried loading it, black screen with a white cursor for like 5 seconds, then it tried to boot my dead hard drive.
<hopeless> i uninstalled all the drivers this morning and it ran but slow
<utfans05> ctcb try this       dd if=winfile of=/dev/sd(usb) oflag=direct bs=2M
<holstein> hopeless: the game ran?
<iceroot_> utfans05: will not work, windows isos are not multi-isos
<hopeless> yeah
<somsip> ctcb: k. searches mostly suggest the approch you have or unetbootin. But also, winusb on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<holstein> hopeless: then, thats how it will run..
<leaf_watoru> so then you just installed drivers again?
<holstein> hopeless: go back to that, and troubleshoot the game with the developer.. try other versions of it.. and java
<hopeless> but i did it again and it and it didnt
<holstein> hopeless: then, try again, *exactly* as you did before
<ctcb> holstein, On the website they basically said "Write this to a DVD and It'll boot!", but I can't do that.
<ctcb> Since my PC doesn't have a CD or DVD Drive.
<iceroot_> ctcb: please ask microsoft how to create a bootable usb stick with windows
<holstein> ctcb: sure.. but you are assuming its able to boot from USB..
<iceroot_> ctcb: offtopic here
<Aravindgeek>  cctb : have a look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<hopeless> how do i delete all the drivers
<leaf_watoru> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia
<holstein> ctcb: that is not our iso.. you get support from them about how you are to use it.. if it says 'write to disc', then, that is all that is guranteed
<somsip> ctcb: winusb may be worth a try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/winusb-ubuntu
<hopeless> : Unable to locate package nvidia
<ctcb> holstein, My friend was able to get his to work on a USB Stick from windows. But, I don't have access to his stick, or windows right now.
<leaf_watoru> try nvidia*
<holstein> ctcb: then, ask your friend, or microsoft.. its not an ubuntu or caonnonical related issue or product that the volunteers can help you with here
<ctcb> holstein, My view is that this is an ubuntu problem, since the OS itself isn't doing the task I'm giving it.
<ctcb> If I went to microsoft, they'd probably say it was an Ubuntu problem.
<chilli-salad> in ufw logs, what is difference between "audit" and "block". I want it to block on a certain port, yet it sometimes says "audit" for addresses I don't want. It's been difficult to find into on ufw log messages.
<iceroot_> ctcb: could we stop this ms stuff? we dont care about ms
<holstein> ctcb: they might say "we dont allow the product to be booted from USB"
<Aravindgeek> ctcb : calm down. did you tried winusb in ubuntu
<chilli-salad> *to find info on
<leaf_watoru> btw what ubuntu version you have?
<iceroot_> ctcb: ##windows
<holstein> ctcb: its not on topic here, friend.. its a windows disc.. for a windows install CD..
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | chilli-salad
<ubottu> chilli-salad: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<somsip> Aravindgeek: ctcb: already suggested that twice but no response... My help ends there
<chilli-salad> lotuspsychje, yes I've looked there but they don't really tell much about log messages. I've googled for into on the difference between "audit" and "block", but haven't had much luck. I think the documentation on ufw log messages is lacking.
<chilli-salad> sometimes I see "audit" for an address I'm allowing.
<lotuspsychje> chilli-salad: man ufw shows logging info
<chilli-salad> so really I see "audit" for both addresses allowed as well as blocked. But it only does it occasionally. It seems to be part of how ufw works, but I don't know exactly what it's doing.
<chilli-salad> lotuspsychje, nothing in there about audit messages
<chilli-salad> like I've said, it's been very difficult to find info on this. It's like no one's interested.
<Aravindgeek> chilli-salad: contact developers mailing list
<leaf_watoru> hopeless, are you alive?
<chilli-salad> that may be the way to go.
<utfans05> chilli-salad, so you have then set as blocked and audited?
<lotuspsychje> chilli-salad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143371/what-do-ufws-audit-log-entries-mean
<chilli-salad> utfans05, I occasionally see "audit" for both IP addresses that I allow as well as block. Most of the time it says "blocked" for the one's I've blocked.
<utfans05> chilli-salad, the issue is I strictly use uptables. Its what I know.
<utfans05> chilli-salad, but it would seem that if they are being audited you may want to check your rules just to double check you dont have duplicates.
<chilli-salad> utfans05, what does it mean that they are being audited?
<chilli-salad> looking at my logs, it appears that for a port that I allowed all in on, always says "audit" when an address accessed it, and was allowed in.
<chilli-salad> whereas ports that I only allowed specific IP addresses, it says "allow".
<utfans05> chilli-salad, try reading this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/143371/what-do-ufws-audit-log-entries-mean
<chilli-salad> utfans05, been there already. Note what the user said: "that's a guess, and I can't seem to find anything concrete with that."
<utfans05> yeah.
<chilli-salad> the documentation isn't good enough is what I'm thinking.
<utfans05> yeah.
<ubuntutis> anyone know how i could fix network manager
<snql> reinstall it
<snql> and clear all data
<ubuntutis> that wont work
<Aravindgeek> ubuntutis : what is the problem first? sudo apt-get --purge pkg_name to remove config files.
<lataku> anyone know wich kernel will be shipped with 13.10 release?
<lataku> 3.11 by any chance?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | lataku
<ubottu> lataku: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntutis> the problem is that after my lid is closed a couple of times i cant connect to any other connection
 * ctcb hugs Aravindgeek
<ctcb> WinUSB works! :D
<Aravindgeek> ubuntutis: can you try with live disc?
<Aravindgeek> to identify whether the problem with n/w or s/w.
<waterlite> hi Aravindgeek
<eolo65> ciao
<eolo65> list
<eolo65> \list
<eolo65> !list
<ubottu> eolo65: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu> hey
<Aravindgeek> waterlite : why a CTCP version request
<dr_willis_> hmm
<waterlite> oh sorry
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<whodi> hey
<whodi> erry one
<dr_willis_> jello
<Marlenee]> where can i downlaod ubuntu games for bash
<whodi> idk where can i talk to anon
<cution> clfd
<whodi> whats clfd
<whodi> ?
<whodi> hey
<reisio> Marlenee]: moon-buggy
<whodi> whats moon buggy
<reisio> a game for "bash"
<whodi> o ok how do i talk to anon
<whodi> ?
<cution> who the hell is anon?
<Hexagonite> How do you play YouTube HTML5 on Chromium?
<reisio> Hexagonite: probably need ffmpeg and a couple other things
<Hexagonite> reisio: some guy says I need to install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, but it doesn't exist
<reisio> Hexagonite: mmm, he probably just made that up
<mark__> hi..i need to share folders between vmware od ubuntu with windows7 ?
<Hexagonite> reisio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg But apt-get couldn't find it
<reisio> mark__: pardon?
<reisio> Hexagonite: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Hexagonite> reisio: 12.04
<mark__> 12.04
<reisio> Hexagonite: odd
<reisio> Hexagonite: better double-check you have universe enabled, anyways
<reisio> mark__: pardon?
<mark__> reisio:  i need to share folders between vmware od ubuntu with windows7 ?
<reisio> mark__: is vmware 'od' a thing?
<mark__> reisio:virtual machine of ubuntuu
<whodi> hey
<reisio> mark__: so Windows host, Ubuntu guest?
<reisio> whodi: hi
<mark__> yes
<whodi> idk wat this all is lol
<reisio> whodi: good times
<reisio> mark__: you'll probably want vmware tools, for starters
<reisio> mark__: see #vmware for the rest
<dr_willis_> samba should work for  vmware. mark__  also
<whodi> vmware?
<Hexagonite> reisio: erm, what's 'Received CTCP VERSION'?
<reisio> whodi: did I stutter?
<reisio> Hexagonite: /ctcp reisio version
<mark__> dr_willis_: should i install samba
<whodi> no not at all just didnt know wat it was
<reisio> whodi: ah
<dr_willis_> mark__:  if you want a windows accessing shares on linux.. yes
<reisio> whodi: it's a proprietary hardware virtualization application
<dr_willis_> mark__: theres otherways to transfer files
<reisio> including more appropriate ones
<mark__> dr_willis_: what?
<whodi> ok lol  still dont know but ill get it
<dr_willis_> mark__:  what what?
<reisio> whodi: good, good
<mark__> dr_willis_: theres otherways to transfer files
<dr_willis_> mark__:  correct.. theres ways other then samba to transfer files between 2 machines
<dr_willis_> ftp, sftp, ssh, nfs,
<dr_willis_> many of the  vm's out there also have theor own special 'share' methods
<mark__> yes:
<krey_> o/, sorry if this is the wrong place to be asking this question: I'm thinking of leaving skype and I'm looking for alternatives that would allow me to call phones and send texts. do you guys have any leads?
<dr_willis_> krey_:  googles voice thing lets you do that.
<somsip> krey_: I used jitsi for a while. Wasn't bad. See !poll
<dr_willis_> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<whodi> file:///home/ubuntu/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-16%2006:16:49.png
<whodi> is that it
<dr_willis_> whodi:  that url wont do us any good..
<nowayride> Need to upload to something like imgur.com
<whodi> can u click on it
<nowayride> No because it's a local file
<dr_willis_> whodi:  NO we can not click on it.
<dr_willis_> ;)
<whodi> ok
<whodi> lol
<dr_willis_> whodi:  that url wont do us any good..     <<< -- thats why i said..
<krey_> dr_willis_, somsip, ubottu: I try to keep away from google anything, but I've installed jitsi. I understand I have to find a company that provides the phonecalls and text messages. but how do I found them? what are they called?
<nowayride> Well we can click it but it won't do anything at all.. upload to imgur.com or something
<nowayride> Or run a temp python http server heh
<dr_willis_> krey_:  no idea. I use googles... i dont se eany reason to not use their free service
<somsip> krey_: You need to find other ways to research these things then. i'm back to work...
<krey_> dr_willis_: they're evil? :(
<dr_willis_> krey_:  'SIP' providers perhaps?
<dr_willis_> krey_:  cant say ive ever noticed...
<xmetal> i dont use google anymore here
<nowayride> I don't get the whole "they're evil" thing, if the whole privacy thing there's no such thing as privacy on the internet
<dr_willis_> internet is paid for by ads. ;)
<dr_willis_> which i block...
<krey_> thx guys, I'll look into SIP providers
<chilli-salad> krey_, I'm also interested in that.
<whodi> idk wat im doing can u take over n do it please
<Mace268> is 387.54 MB/sec good for an SSD? (via hdparm)
<dr_willis_> whodi:  we have no idea what you are wanting to do... whats your ubuntu related problem?
<chilli-salad> krey_, yeah, based on what I've looked into SIP is the protocol that seems to be most successful open source
<dr_willis_> Mace268:  would depend on the ssd drive.. they can vary in performance.
<dr_willis_> hdparms test - is juat a very general benchmark.
<whodi> nvm idk lol
<dr_willis_> !support | whodi
<ubottu> whodi: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<krey_> chilli-salad: sweet, so do you know any reasonable SIP providers? I think the biggest issue with leaving skype is not having a readymade alternative
<dr_willis_> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<chilli-salad> I found some that looked decent, have to find them again.
<whodi> ok this is all anon
<dr_willis_> hmm.. theres several  'alternatives to ...' type web sites out there
<chilli-salad> krey_, perhaps the OpenSIPS team can be pretty good. I can't say for sure, though: http://opensips.org/
<chilli-salad> krey_, look at right side of page, it has login and signup.
<dr_willis_> whodi:  your isp is 'charter' it seems.. and your ip is ......
<krey_> chilli-salad, no, this seems to be the wrong sort of thing, I can't find call / text rates
<dr_willis_> whodi:  do you havee an actual ubuntu support related question or problem?
<whodi> 192.168.1.103
<BikelessNigga> Best game for ubuntu?????
<Mace268> impossible to answer
<qingsong> Is this fun?
<reisio> Mace268: ^ your cue
<BikelessNigga> Which is best for watching gay master porn securily untu or windows??
<reisio> BikelessNigga: nethack
<reisio> BikelessNigga: Ubuntu, easily
<BikelessNigga> Thx
<Mace268> :>
<whodi> 192.168.1.103
<qingsong> exit
<dr_willis_> whodi:   you got a ubuntu question?
<chilli-salad> krey_, I found some by looking up "skype alternatives". VoxOx listed here looks interesting, although I don't how good they are about privacy: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fed-up-with-skype-here-are-6-of-the-best-free-alternatives/
<whodi> idk i just want to figure this all out
<hazardous> there are no skype alternatives
<hazardous> if you're looking for usability and ease
<whodi> is this anon?
<chilli-salad> whodi, type this in, without the quotes, and ask in there: "/join ##freenode"
<alfreddba> am using ubuntu 12.04.. i want to install ipmessenger...i tried to install but not working...so pls guide me...
<chilli-salad> hazardous, have you tried other alternatives?
<whodi> "/join ##freenode#
<dr_willis_> !irc | whodi
<ubottu> whodi: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chilli-salad> I've been looking into running my own VOIP server just for fun. There's a helluva lot of research to do just so I know what I'm doing.
<chilli-salad> VOIP servers are more complex than I thought they'd be.
<dr_willis_> its /join #freenode             whodi
<chilli-salad> whodi seems like a troll
<chilli-salad> lol has xchat version 0.3.0
<whodi> troll?
<whodi> no i am not trust me. lol
<dr_willis_>    u
<Kabiigon> hi i am looking to make a secure file server
<Guest33679> which do you reccomend
<Ben64> sshfs
<reisio> one that doesn't change its nick
<xmetal> good grief
<Kab> yah I dont want to users ssh access thats the problem i was thinking about something like ftp over ssl
<Kab> i was thinking vsftpd
<dr_willis_> why not  use ssh
<chilli-salad> Kab, the ubuntu server manual shows how to give sftp access
<reisio> Kab: makes no difference to end users
<reisio> except that their transfers would be secure with ssh
<chilli-salad> Kab, using chained accounts
<chilli-salad> Kab, so create users, assign them a special directory, but don't have it create the usual "home" directories in it, and "chain" the accounts to that directory. They will have shell access but will not be able to get outside of the assigned directory.
<Ben64> talking about jail?
<chilli-salad> so they could use a program like FileZilla that use what's called sftp, which is really a shell account.
<chilli-salad> for the end user, it will be just like using FTP.
<chilli-salad> but it will actually be secure.
<reisio> Ben64: not exactly, ssh has all the options you need
<reisio> rssh could give you a head start, though
<Kab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Kab> this is the document you was talking about
<reisio> nobody was talking about a document
<dr_willis_> Sshfs ihandys
<dr_willis_> Is handy
<reisio> it's handy on Unix boxes
<Kab> ok how do i get started with sshfs
<chilli-salad> I said ubuntu server manual...
<lotuspsychje> im downloading music from soundcloud with links2, any other lightweight alternatives?
<reisio> Kab: don't bother
<chilli-salad> Kab, see ubuntu server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/index.html
<reisio> lotuspsychje: wget
<reisio> lotuspsychje: youtube-dl, maybe
<lotuspsychje> reisio: for wget you should know the actual direct link iof the file right?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: that makes it simpler :)
<lotuspsychje> reisio: im more looking a browse way
<chilli-salad> Kab, I linked to 12.04 LTS, but you can also get the ubuntu server guide for other distro versions: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<reisio> lotuspsychje: a browse way?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: downloadhelper might work in Firefox
<reisio> lotuspsychje: youtube-dl is probably faster
<lotuspsychje> reisio: like a browser yes, but soundcloud is very heavy
<chilli-salad> and btw, I've found the server guide to be great for getting various services running. I've followed it exactly, with only one bug I've discovered so far.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: it's less heavy if you don't open it
<alfreddba> am using ubuntu 12.04.. i want to install ipmessenger...i tried to install but not working...so pls guide me...
<lotuspsychje> !info ipmessenger
<ubottu> Package ipmessenger does not exist in raring
<dr_willis_> exactly what is not  working
<alfreddba> am using ubuntu 12.04.. i want to install g2ipmsg...i tried to install but not working...so pls guide me...
<bazhang> !details | alfreddba
<ubottu> alfreddba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> reisio: its the list with livesets that actually lag on me, so text based links2 was handy
<lotuspsychje> reisio: to use firefox addons you need to load the list first right?
<alfreddba> bazhang: unable to connect with local network..
<reisio> lotuspsychje: kinda
<jacq> HI all, I am building a new  Ubuntu Core  13.04 on an   Allwinner A20 from Olimex. Everuthing is going well except for iptables cause I am missing something in the kernel.  The message I am getting is "iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': No chain/target/match by that name Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded". Where can I get the info on the necessary kernel
<bazhang> alfreddba, where'd you install that from
<jacq> I found some docs on the net but they are too old and not compatible with moderns kernels. (Kernel version: 3.4.43)
<lotuspsychje> !info iptables
<alfreddba> bazhang: http://deepanra.blogspot.in/2010/10/linux-ipmessenger.html
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.12-2ubuntu5 (raring), package size 360 kB, installed size 1231 kB
<lotuspsychje> jacq: looks like your iptables is up to date
<dr_willis_> alfreddba:  that post seems to be about 3 yrs old
<bazhang> alfreddba, that link is from 3 years ago, and is a 3rd party app, why not contact the maintainer
<niklasfi> hi, i am on a machine, where screen is not installed and i am not a super user. is there another way to detatch from commands, so that they finish, while i am logged off?
<alfreddba> dr_willis_: pls guide valid links...
<alfreddba> bazhang: pls guide me..
<dr_willis_> niklasfi:  nohup and. &   perhaps
<bazhang> alfreddba, what does it do
<lotuspsychje> alfreddba: you looking for a net messenger for ubuntu?
<dr_willis_> alfreddba:  find a ppa  for the app and its homepage
<alfreddba> bazhang: i need to install..
<waterlite> Hi
<alfreddba> dr_willis_:  i will try n come back
<bazhang> alfreddba, please stop repeating and answer my question: what does it do
<niklasfi> dr_willis_: that looks goot thanks
<dr_willis_> 8-)
<lotuspsychje> waterlite: hi mate what can we do for you?
<droop> hello. i cant find info on what the original permissions are for my pictures folder. What are the original permissions when i first installed ubuntu 12.04? thanks
<trench> niklasfi: talk to your admin to install screen?
<waterlite> What's a good irc client
<alfreddba> bazhang: local sharing and chat..
<lotuspsychje> waterlite: irssi, xchat
<dr_willis_> waterlite:  weechat
<waterlite> Hmm
<nowayride> Droop... username:username 664 ?
<bazhang> waterlite, thats a matter of opinion; check the software centre as there are many of them, try them and choose the best for You
<nowayride> Er, 755
<waterlite> K
<waterlite> Xchat good ?
<trench> waterlite: yes
<nowayride> They can be whatever you want honestly, you could make em 700
<bazhang> alfreddba, so contact the maintainer of that application and see if he/she has a more recent one
<dr_willis_> try it and see waterlite
<niklasfi> trench: that is what I am going to do this afternoon, but i am not in until then. also this is a very nice machine to do performance tests on. the reason I can do those is because it is not yet fully ready for performance runs. So I don't want to complain too much that it is not fully configured, afterall I wouldn't have nearly exlusive access otherwise
<waterlite> Good
<Hyuri> can anyone help me?
<jacq> lotuspsychje, ubottu:  Thanks. for the info. At least now, I am sure, the problem is not with iptables but with the kernel
<alfreddba> bazhang: ok thanks..
<lotuspsychje> waterlite: apt-cache search chat (from terminal)
<trench> Hyuri: ask your question and see
<jacq> lotuspsychje, ubottu:  Thanks. for the info. At least now, I am sure, the problem is not with iptables but with the kernel
<Hyuri> it's insane urgent
<bazhang> Hyuri, then state it
<droop> nowayride: thanks. i created a new user and cant open the folder using my admin user. it says i am not the owner, so i gave it 777, but i cant open the folder. now i just want to give it the original permission
<trench> Hyuri: then why waste your time on asking to ask
<trench> Hyuri: I'm sure someone had the problem before
<Hyuri> i've just installed ubuntu studio, selecting "install alongside windows 7" but my pertition has gone
<nowayride> droop NP, from my 13.04 install 755 and user:user is default
<lotuspsychje> jacq: you might wanna re-ask once in a while in chat, or pastebin your iptables error with it
<cc_32123> hi, does anyone know how to solve '/proc' permission 500 problem? see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1686307.html thanks
<Hyuri> i hope so =(
<Hyuri> i am lost
<Hyuri> the PC is not mine
<chilli-salad> Kab, actually the server guide doesn't say exactly how to set up sftp for use with ssh. It shows how to do sftp using vsftp. Another way of doing it is to use ssh, with instructions here: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<Hyuri> 900GB of data has gone
<bazhang> !enter | Hyuri
<ubottu> Hyuri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jacq> lotuspsychje: ok thanks .
<Hyuri> ok
<droop> nowayride: ill give it 755. i just want the default permission back :)
<cool_boy> hello there !
<Aravindgeek> Hyuri : wait. Don't assume reboot to live mode test whether you lost data or not.
<cool_boy> how can I check if a port is enabled or disabled for access in ubuntut 12.04?
<trench> cc_32123: the answer is there plenty of times
<lotuspsychje> cool_boy: nmap yourself
<nowayride> cool_boy: are you wanting to know if a service is running on the port? netstat -tpan, want to know if iptables works? best bet use an outside port scan
<cool_boy> lotuspsychje: you mean nmap <port number >
<cool_boy> ?
<lotuspsychje> cool_boy: nmap -PN -sV your own ip
<lotuspsychje> cool_boy: or what nowayride sugested
<cool_boy> I started a server on a port  on remote machine but I can not access application on that port.
<trench> Hyuri: why no backup?
<lotuspsychje> cool_boy: what app are we talking about?
<cc_32123> @trench sorry, i can't understand that, is there any links to check?
<officeHours> can someone explain how i can remove the  GPT with protective MBR in fdisk? I can't create a new partition
<trench> Hyuri: cc_32123 : yes read the thread again
<lotuspsychje> officeHours: maybe gparted or testdisk can help you
<cool_boy> lotuspsychje: I am running openerp's server by default it runs on 8069 port that is working fine, now need to run it on different port for run multiple instances of server that is not working
<cool_boy> I want to know if the port (2000) is enabled for access from out side or not
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | cool_boy
<ubottu> cool_boy: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.3 (raring), package size 3407 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<waterlite>  /msg snimavat hi
<waterlite> Odd
<waterlite> Sorry client testing
<somsip> !test | waterlite
<ubottu> waterlite: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bazhang> waterlite, try #test
<trench> waterlite: or make your own channel
<nowayride> BTW nmapping your own IP could show the wrong info
<waterlite> Thanks
<nowayride> Always good to nmap from outside the box
<trench> nowayride: that depends on his provider
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: and depends on localhost or external ip
<Aravindgeek> Hyuri : Are you there? partedmagic may assist you in recovery.
<nowayride> From my webserver it will find the port open in itself, and filtered outside. From my home ISP same behavior for my modem's web interface. Either case it's always a safe bet to get an outside coming in
<cc_32123> @trench sorry, can you point it out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686307 didn't seems solved at last. I'm using a dedicate server too
<karab44> hello
<Hyuri> Aravindgeek: sorry, i'm here. Reading a text about TestDisk. Do you think it can help?
<eXecutioner> what is the difference between yum and sudo apt-get install >
<eXecutioner> ?
<karab44> I type apt-get install and it asks me do I want to install stuff and when I choose Yes it prints changelog instead installing. What's wrong?
<nowayride> Used in different distros and with different repos, yum is typically redhat based
<nowayride> They work a bit differently too like apt-cache search and... I forget the yum version off hand
<bazhang> !apt-get | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<karab44> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> karab44, have a read of the above link
<nowayride> ^ That.. yum works with rpm
<karab44> I used it 5 mln times and I had no problem like that before
<bazhang> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 804 kB, installed size 3201 kB
<eXecutioner> thanks
<karab44> bazhang: this manual is simple. There's nothing about changelog in there.
<Aravindgeek> yes. It has worked for me. Go give a try.
<bazhang> karab44, pastebin the exact command and the error
<bazhang> !paste | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karab44> do you understand my problem? Instead installation I have changelog printed
<karab44> hard to do, my VM does not support pasting... :/
<bazhang> karab44, sure it does
<nowayride>    changelog - Download and display the changelog for the given package < Are you sure that's not what you typo'd?
<karab44> let's say I type command apt-get install some stuff more stuff
<dr_willis_> its connected to the internet karab44 ?
<karab44> dr_willis_: sure it is
<dr_willis_> command | pastebinit
<bazhang> karab44, we need the exact commands and error output, not some simulcra
<dr_willis_> there us go
<karab44> ayayayay
<dr_willis_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<karab44> nice trick
<nowayride> I'm an idiot... I saw pastebinit and read it as paste-b-init and thought there was some hidden pastebin tool in Ubuntu
<waterlite> Hahahhaha
<waterlite> nowayride:
<nowayride> That would be super nifty though
<karab44> ok give me a second
<nowayride> Take the output and push it with post to pastebin, grab the response uri
<niklasfi> another question: in bash you can do a{b,c}d which extends to abd acd. Now if f="b c" is there a way to do something similar to a{${f}}d, so that {${f}} is expaned as before?
<karab44> just don't shout at me just because I work on sudo su
<bazhang> niklasfi, try in #bash
<bazhang> karab44, there is no such thing unless you enabled the root; are you on ubuntu?
<karab44> yes
<karab44> usrv 12LTS
<cc_32123> anyone check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686307 for me please. It's really don't have much info on this problem
<bazhang> !version | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dr_willis_> sudo -i         no need for  sudo su
<nowayride> Eh? By default I can sudo su over.. I just can't su over because no password
<dr_willis_> su to a user.. not root
<karab44> I new it
<bazhang> karab44, the pastebin, please
<karab44> cmon. I can not always type sudo this sudo that
<karab44> bazhang: Just one more second pls. I just installed pastebinit
<bazhang> karab44, read carefully;  sudo -i for a root shell
<Ben64> karab44: "sudo -i" is the same amount of typing as "sudo su" but actually is the correct way
<nowayride> Wait, pastebinit actually is a command? That's handy
<karab44> Im in a root for a while. Let's say for a particular thing
<Ben64> nowayride: sure is
<Ben64> theres also sprunge, which just needs curl http://sprunge.us/
<nowayride> That's neat too
<eXecutioner> what are environment variables used for ?
<eXecutioner> anyone ?
<auronandace> eXecutioner: it varies according to the environment
<nowayride> Try echo $SHELL, they're  well, pretty self descriptive, variables used in the environment
<eXecutioner> ok
<karab44> I tried to pastebin and I fckup something It goes crazy
<nowayride> Like $SHELL, $PS1, $HOSTNAME, $USER, stuff like that might give you an idea
<nowayride> karab44: what was the command you ran? Just the apt-get line
<auronandace> !language | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<karab44> apt-get install packages | pastebinit -b
<karab44> auronandace: I am polite
<bazhang> karab44, no cursing here
<Aravindgeek> eXecutioner: It would be good if you start with www.tdlp.org tutorial
<karab44> nobody curse
<nowayride> The one before that that you got the changelog stuff on, search up your history
<eXecutioner> thanks Arvind :)
<dr_willis_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<karab44> 
<dr_willis_> note the full syntax used.. the   b   option in optional
<dr_willis_> is optional
<karab44> oooooah Now it's stocked!
<karab44> forever
<karab44> got IOError: errno 32 broken pipe
<nowayride> karab44: history | grep apt | grep changelog
<nowayride> Does that come up with an apt-get changelog command?
<karab44> yes but first at all need to rebirth my server
<frustrated5623> Could someone please recommend a simple calendar program that doesn't completely suck (like Thunderbird+Lightning does)?
<frustrated5623> I'm having a hard time finding a simple calendar program to use offline.
<bazhang> frustrated5623, apt-cache search package
<karab44> why sucks? I use it with my android and it's fine
<frustrated5623> karab44: because it forces you to go online.
<karab44> so use system calendar then :)
<frustrated5623> karab44: and it also breaks with every single update.
<karab44> nooo that's not true
<karab44> I use it 5 years maybe and it never happened to me. Maybe I am lucky
<frustrated5623> In my opinion, Lightning feels like an ugly tumor on top of Thunderbird. In my humble opinion. :(
<frustrated5623> I need something like Sunbird.
<karab44> so install sunbird. What's the matter?
<frustrated5623> karab44: it keeps crashing.
<frustrated5623> I'm guessing it's not compatible with the news libraries,k
<frustrated5623> or something. I don't know.
<karab44> so it's not sunbird but you messedup in system then
<frustrated5623> I would use Lightning, but it's impossible to use it locally.
<karab44> I just presed button work offline and it's done
<karab44> what seems to be the problem?
<frustrated5623> It doesn't let me save the settings in the .ics file.
<frustrated5623> The calendar's properties page says Location: moz-storage-calendar://
<frustrated5623> And I can't even change it.
<karab44> write to them
<karab44> ask what the heck
<nowayride> So I'm using Xenserver as a private environment, but to use the boot args it's making me use an install repo/net boot, any ideas about having it pull install files locally instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com? I'd rather not slam the repo when I want to spin up instances
<frustrated5623> I have no idea where "moz-storage-calendar://" is
<yousaf> i am logged in as root
<yousaf> how can I go to httpdocs directory?
<kanupatar> where can I get tcpdump 3.9.8-4ubuntu2.deb ?
<nowayride> yousaf: where do you have your httpdocs directory? That depends on your config.
<somsip> yousaf: are you using ubuntu?
<yousaf> yes
<dr_willis_> !info tcpdump
<ubottu> tcpdump (source: tcpdump): command-line network traffic analyzer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.3.0-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 376 kB, installed size 912 kB
<yousaf> nowayride I don't know
<yousaf> :/
<HypnotiX> can i remove the case sensitive requirement from the terminal ? :D
<dr_willis_> kanupatar:  so you need an older tcpdump?
<somsip> yousaf: default should be /var/www then. To check do 'grep 'ServerName' /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<reuf> i want to execute crontab every saturday at 4 am how?
<dr_willis_> HypnotiX:  the filesystme is case senestive.. not the terminal ;)
<somsip> *DocumentRoot not ServerName...
<dr_willis_> !cron | reuf
<nowayride> dr_willis_: ping -i eth0 ;)
<ubottu> reuf: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<karab44> guys, guys! After some crashes and fire and errors... it says that everything is already updated. Cool thing
<StathisA> i'm going to install ubuntu on a vmware host - what is the best way to use it? vnc? vmware's console? smth else?
<yousaf> that command didn't do anything somsip
<dr_willis_> StathisA:  depends on what you are going to do with it
<karab44> this is how I do it
<kanupatar> dr_willis_: yes yes
<StathisA> well i need it to be as close as possible as a "real" machine
<dr_willis_> StathisA:  dont forget 'ssh'
<somsip> yousaf: go to /var/www  - I'll check the other command
<somsip> yousaf: grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (assuming a normal installation)
<dr_willis_> StathisA:  thats rather vague. ;) if you need it acting like a desktop box.. full screen the vm and sit down at it.
<StathisA> well i kind need the web interface...i know about ssh - but i keep it for the server versions...
<StathisA> *ui interface
<nowayride> StathisA: need the web interface, you mean a box on the network you can use a browser or whatever? Or specifically Ubuntu programs?
<dr_willis_> StathisA:  why are you using vmware over virtualbox?
<yousaf>    DocumentRoot /var/www
<karab44> ok got few more questions
<StathisA> sorry i mispelled...didnt want to write "web interface" but UI in general
<karab44> is reset command for cleaning terminal safe?
<nowayride> dr_willis_: if you ask that you would hate to see my home config lol
<StathisA> dr_willis_ i got an ESXi host standing by
<dr_willis_> StathisA:   in most cases you may want to be using Lubuntu or xubuntu a lighter/quicker desktop also in a vm
<yousaf> somip /httpdocs/doz <--- I need to get to that directory
<karab44> and how to increase line buffer for terminal?
<cc_32123> '/proc' permission is 500, only root can see all process, anyone know how to solve it? thank you
<nowayride> karab44: yes it's just for the terminal session itself
<goddard> can i theme the gnome terminal tabs
<nowayride> It's like doing clear but will reset other stuff
<karab44> yes but it sounds more scary
<nowayride> It isn't, I have to use it when Xenconsole mangles my terminal
<dr_willis_> karab44:  it also resets some of the 'modes' a terminal mey be in.  so its handy to rember if you ever get weird characters
<somsip> yousaf: cd /httpdocs/doz
<nowayride> When in doubt, man reset
<karab44> thank you doctor
<yousaf> -bash: cd: /httpdocs: No such file or directory
<karab44> ok but how to increase number of buffered lines printed in terminal?
<eXecutioner> difference between yum and apt-get
<eXecutioner> #precise
<nowayride> yousaf: that doesn't exist then, why are you trying to go there? Are you following a guide?
<karab44> it remembers only one screen
<ReggieMan> Why are there duplicate executables in jdk/bin and jdk/jre/bin? Which copies should I install?
<yousaf> no, I can access that via ftp though
<karab44> I want for example 2 thousand lines
<kanupatar> dr_willis_: any clues?
<yousaf> I have uploaded some  files there via ftp
<yousaf> need to work with them through commandline
<dr_willis_> kanupatar:  fo what?
<nowayride> yousaf: so /httpdocs are on another machine? You will have to either mount it or ftp/ssh to the machine
<yousaf> another machine?
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  you are editing files on a remote ftp server?
<yousaf> i am sure this is it
<kanupatar> dr_willis_: that tcp dump version? i cannot download from launchpad
<dr_willis_> kanupatar:  if theres an older version in the repos - you can  use the pinning feature of apt to install the older version
<dr_willis_> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<yousaf> how can it be on another machine, I only have one dedicated server
<kanupatar> dr_willis_: i dont have a net connection in the linux machine
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  so where are you sitting now? at the server and a monitor connected to it?
<kanupatar> i have to get the deb and need to install there
<yousaf> ssh using putty
<dr_willis_> kanupatar:  good luck then is all i can say i guess.
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  so you are editing a file ON a remote server...
<yousaf> I am not editing any files yet
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  you are using putty from a windows machine.. using ssh to get to a server.
<yousaf> but yes its a remote server
<yousaf> yes
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  so... use an editor and start editing? whats the core of the problem?
<nowayride> yousaf: maybe check your user folder for it then? Is this a dedicated box/vps or a shared server?
<Mace268> ftp root isn't machine root
<dr_willis_> there are many text editors out that can work as ssh or ftp clients to let you edit files on the server directly (well they handle the stuff in the bckground)
<yousaf> dr_willis, I have upload Laravel (PHP framework) to /httpdocs/doz.. i need to get to that folder through commandline so I can run the CLI
<yousaf> at the moment I can't get to that directory for some reason
<yousaf> nowayride its a dedicated box
<nowayride> So I asked a bit ago, anyone know an alternative to slamming repos for an install, or locally cache it? Seems like Xenserver only wants to pass boot args to netboot
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  your path is most likely wrong. due to you not underatanding the fundamentals of the server and system paths.
<yousaf> in all honesty i dont know what i am doing, but if i get to that directory then i will know what to do :D
<yousaf> root@host-78-bla-bla-51:~# ls
<yousaf> parallels  parallels_installer
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  the http server  has the files in one of its sub directdories most lilkely.. NOT /httpdocs/  which would be on the 'root' of the drive
<yousaf> that is what i see now, ignore the 'bla' parts
<Mace268> yousaf, you need to find out where your ftp server's virtual directories are located
<nowayride> Okay so, are you using Plesk then?
<yousaf> its installed on the server but i am not using it
<yousaf> i just got ssh and ftp access
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  so cd /    then look again with  'ls' to see whats there
<somsip> yousaf: you uploaded laravel.zip?
<yousaf> nope, not in zip format i just upload my app via ftp
<kuhno> I got 2 eth interfaces in my machine and want to make sure the default route is always on eth0. So I set up a post-up rule deleting the default->eth1 rule. how can i make sure the default->eth0 rule has the correct gateway ip (achieved via DHCP) set? currently the gw ip is hard-coded in my /etc/networking/interfaces post-up rule...
<yousaf> hmm
<somsip> yousaf: slow approach if all else fails 'find / -name filenamefromapp'
<nowayride> Panels kind of take everything over and have set paths, what's in /var/www is there vhosts?
<yousaf> yes
<yousaf> i can see  vhosts
<yousaf> cgi-bin  index.html  vhosts  webalizer
<nowayride> Check in there for the site and then for httpdocs or whatever
<yousaf> there it is!
<yousaf> oh man, either this is silly or i am just stupid
<yousaf> you be the judge of that lol
<nowayride> Also if you're not deep into Plesk you might consider cPanel if you need a panel.. Plesk tends to um, break catastrophically any chance it gets
<somsip> yousaf: it was in /var/www where I first suggested?
<nowayride> Nah it's just you're using a panel and it has its own organization to keep things sane between user/reseller accounts
<yousaf> somsip yes, but then i had to go to vhosts/sitename/httpdocs/doz
<somsip> yousaf: ah ok. Good result in the end
<yousaf> Right, you have all been amazingly helpful so thank you
<yousaf> :)
<dr_willis_> yousaf:   you may wnt to look up some info on the  'locate' command  in case you loose stuff later. ;)
<yousaf> googling that now
<yousaf> well, part of problem is knowing what to look for in the first place :)
<reuf> yousaf does tour wife call you yousless
<dr_willis_> you knew the file name. ;)
<reuf> XD - no offence
<yousaf> I was search for "navigate directories ubuntu"
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  err..  you dont have any underatanding of 'bash fundamentals' at all then?
<yousaf> reuf, I have been called Useless before, yes but not by my other half :D
<yousaf> dr_willis_ nope
<yousaf> i am a noob
<reuf> everyone is noob at this or that
<nowayride> It's fine everyone starts somewhere, but learning CLI will be tremendously helpful if anything breaks
<Mace268> updatedb then locate <filename> can come in very handy
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  then perhaps you should have been searching for 'bash tutorials'
<karab44> I can only scroll one screen in server terminal. How to increase number of lines?
<dr_willis_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<karab44> I use bash
<yousaf> this might sound awful but I wouldn't have known what 'bash' was, for me its ubuntu
<yousaf> so definitely have a lot to learn
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  its not ubuntu..  the SHELL is 'bash'  normally
<yousaf> is that similar to osx terminal?
<dr_willis_> and bash will be the same on most every disrto. and Os out there that uses bash
<yousaf> most commands seem to be similar
<dr_willis_> OS-X defaults to  some other shell i belive.. but can use bash also
<somsip> karab44: export HISTSIZE=1000
<nowayride> karab44: what terminal are you using? That should be in the term's prefs
<sam113101> no, I think it defaults to bash too
<dr_willis_> yousaf:  oS-X is based on BSD ,
<Mace268> isn't ubuntu now dash? or did I understand incorrectly?
<somsip> karab44: in ~/.bashrc by default IIRC
<dr_willis_> Dash is the 'search/app laiuncher ' part of unity
<dr_willis_> tap the windows key = brings up dash
<Marlenee]> wjat is the bash games suport from ubuntu i can downlaod
<dr_willis_> tap the alt key = brings up the 'hud'
<nowayride> somsip: I think he means scrollback not history
<Mace268> Oh yeah I was talking about what sh links to
<dr_willis_> Marlenee]:  what?
<Dude> unique features of shell script ?
<dr_willis_> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<dr_willis_> dash is    the 'sh' provider. :) bash  has more feaatures then sh
<somsip> nowayride: ooops. Try to do too much at once here...
<Marlenee]> dr_willis_ : games for bash
<karab44> nowayride: true
<dr_willis_> Marlenee]:  theres several in the repos.   bsd-games and nethack.. and others
<dr_willis_> ive even seen space invaders and tetris for the console
<Marlenee]> i know that
<Marlenee]> what is new where can i get the list of games
<nowayride>  /bin/sh -> dash but isn't passwd usually set for /bin/bash? I always get defaulted to it
<fidel> Marlenee]: filter the output of apt or use some kind of software-center / synaptic or similar and search for 'games'
<nowayride> Or is it for scripts with #!/bin/sh?
<Mace268> What if I relinked sh to bash? Would that fix broken scripts or would that break other things?
<DJones> !games | Marlenee] This is a fairly comprehensive (but not complete) list of games available on Ubuntu/Linux,
<ubottu> Marlenee] This is a fairly comprehensive (but not complete) list of games available on Ubuntu/Linux,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dr_willis_> nowayride:  the default shell for USERS is 'bash' the default for 'sh' is dash. which is used by system shells and a lot of scripts
<nowayride> Marlenee]: Steam :)
<dr_willis_> Mace268:  any scripts that break because they expect sh to point to 'bash' should be  tossed out. ;)  the writers need to  get with the times
<sam113101> why is dash used instead of bash, for scripts
<dr_willis_> sam113101:  its less resource intenssive
<karab44> I changed bashrc file and restarted machine and still can scroll only few lines in my terminal
<sam113101> they should use zsh instead
<karab44> so it probably refers to file history... :/
<dr_willis_> sam113101:  sh has been around for decades..
<nowayride> karab44: it refers to history, you need to check Putty/terminal/whatever you use for scrollback
<somsip> karab44: my bad. That was for the 'history' command. I misread your request
<Marlenee]> i dont need graphic games i need so i can ply form ssh
<sam113101> so what
<karab44> somsip: no prob bro.
<dr_willis_> Marlenee]:    apt-cache search games  console
<karab44> somsip: just tell me how to fix that :). I use bash, in X env is simple cause I change it from preferences menu :)
<nowayride> Marlenee]: Angband? :)
<dr_willis_> !info rogue
<ubottu> Package rogue does not exist in raring
<dr_willis_> heh.
<nowayride> karab44: scrollback, for the third time check Terminal lol
<karab44> nowayride: sorry, I don't get what you say
<Marlenee]> dr_willis_ : thanks
<nowayride> Not on the server, check your terminal's preferences
<karab44> a
<karab44> :)
<karab44> it's VM
<dr_willis_> karab44:  so what terminal program are you using?
<karab44> virtualbox
<dr_willis_> the console ?  xterm? putty? screen?
<karab44> ok give me a seconf
<dr_willis_> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<nowayride> Okay so you're at the console then.. alt+pgup doesn't scroll up?
<dr_willis_> theres dozens of terminal programs  :)   you can use to have extra features
<karab44> it scrolls for few lines only
<saki`> is there like a ubuntu server for noobs book out there?
<blazemore> karab44: Look in the preferences of the terminal and change the scrollback
<dr_willis_> saki`:  i imagine there are ' linux server beginner guides'
<nowayride> Putty might be a good idea.. but if you're getting the console itself it really should scroll more than that.
<DJones> !manual | saki` Not specifically Ubuntu server, but this may be useful,
<ubottu> saki` Not specifically Ubuntu server, but this may be useful,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<karab44> blazemore: there's no such thing bro. I use virtualbox so I am directly on the server
<dr_willis_> karab44:  you can use putty or whatever to ssh into the server in the vm ;))
<fidel> saki`: many tutorials etc for sure. from my point of view: best idea is to just set yourself a small goal - and do it. i.e. in a vm to have a playground.
<cool_boy> how to open a port to access from outside?
<dr_willis_> karab44:  and you can use screen or tmux on the console for extra features
<dr_willis_> karab44:  or that fbterm app i just mentioned.. but tmux or screen is WORTH learning
<blazemore> cool_boy: Not an Ubuntu problem, check the manual for your router
<fidel> saki`: as example: goal 1: setup a small linux server in a VM. 2. setup a webserver (or even LAMP) inside that vm. ....
<dr_willis_> cool_boy:  by default  theres no firewall rules on a ubuntu system. so theres no closed ports.. just no services listening..
<cool_boy> blazemore: you mean that ports are disabled from router?
<karab44> God I just want few more lines! Why it's so difficult? Why? :S
<Marlenee]> dr_willis_ : is it poosible to play atari games on ssh server
<karab44> another hour wasted
<cool_boy> dr_willis_: how can I make them service listenable?
<blazemore> cool_boy: I mean that, there are multiple devices connected to your router, and you need to set up port forwarding so your router knows which device to send traffic on that port to
<blazemore> cool_boy: Which service? What are you actually trying to do?
<dr_willis_> cool_boy:  you install a service.. the ports are open.
<MidnightRider> I have a small netbook that I want to install ubuntu 12.04 on. I have no external CD devices, and no USB stick large enough. I'm wondering if I can copy the image onto an old Hard Drive and connect that via USB to the netbook to boot from? Then have it install ubuntu onto the HD that is installed within the netbook!
<cool_boy> blazemore:  I am running a server using --xmlrpc-port=port_number
<dr_willis_> karab44:  learn tmux.. you will never go back
<cool_boy> but when i try to access from web client on this port, it does not work
<dr_willis_> karab44:  i cant receall EVER using the  'history buffer' in the console..
<karab44> You know what is the future? System that understands human. Even stupid command line. Just write command more naturally - computer increase number of scrolling lines. And it increases
<blazemore> cool_boy: And does it work when you connect to it from within the network, or locally?
<dr_willis_> cool_boy:  access from where> try accesing them from the server.
<blazemore> !ot | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karab44> blazemore: don't be such nazi
<dr_willis_> !info fish | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+20120106.git8b407a3-1 (raring), package size 729 kB, installed size 2423 kB
<blazemore> karab44: Just because you don't understand something doesn't mean you're right and everyone else is wrong
<Tm_T> karab44: please be respectful and stick in the channel topic and
<karab44> blazemore:  where I said that somebody is wrong?
<Tm_T> -and
<fidel> karab44: this is a technical support channel ;)
<cool_boy> blazemore: I cant check if works locally or not because I am in India and server is in USA, but yes one port 8069 is working fine, they say this is the only port which is accessible via services
<blazemore> cool_boy: server is in USA? If you scan the IP with a port-scanning tool like nmap, does the port show as open?
<karab44> fidel: I see. So let's start again. I want more lines in my terminal. I use Bash
<bazhang> karab44, #bash
<cool_boy> blazemore: for that , do i need to install nmap?
<blazemore> cool_boy: If you want to use nmap, a good start would be installing it, yes
<karab44> blazemore: seriously? why so late
<blazemore> karab44: late?
<bazhang> karab44, move on
<karab44> I wouldn't ask here if I knew theres #bash
<blazemore> OK good, bye then :)
<cool_boy> blazemore: this is the result of nmap port-scan
<cool_boy> http://pastie.org/8241441
<blazemore> cool_boy: ....
<blazemore> cool_boy: YOu have to give it the IP address of the server, it isn't magic
<blazemore> cool_boy: and you need to run it from YOUR machine, not the server
<cool_boy> blazemore: sorry and thank you :)
<dr_willis_> karab44:  bash is th edefault shell.. you most likely allready are using bash
<nowayride> cool_boy: nmap ip.ad.dr.ess -p 2089 # or whatever port you're scanning
<dr_willis_> karab44:  if you really want to use the shell to its full potential use  'tmux'  or byobu, or screen, to have extra features
<dr_willis_> !info tmux | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<dr_willis_> karab44:  you an do all sorts of fancy things with tmux  and byobu is a more user friendly tweaked tmux.
<karab44> blazemore: on #bash they said I have to ask here again :D
<blazemore> karab44: I'm not sure what your problem is other than you "want more lines" in bash
<cool_boy> getting this Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<blazemore> cool_boy: try nmap -PN instead of just nmap
<raven_> xubuntu 13.04 on asus eeepc 1005ha: no power management any more, function keys not working, no known packages for these functions any more - any ideas?
<cool_boy> how can I UP port?
<kostas> can anyone help with something? I just installed 12.04 into a laptop and I cannot boot into the system. I just get a black screen with a cursor. I looked around and there seems to be a conflict with the graphics card but I can't seem to get past the black screen
<blazemore> !xubuntu-channels | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset | kostas
<ubottu> kostas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nowayride> cool_boy: is the program actually running? On the server: netstat -tapn | grep ':2089', is the firewall blocking it? iptables -L
<blazemore> cool_boy: You're 100% sure that the server program is actually working on the server?
<nowayride> 8069 not 2089
<raven_> blazemore, is no xubuntu specific topic
<Ubuntivity> Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy S4, and I want to connect its external microSD in USB Mass Storage (UMS) mode, how will I have to mount it?
<karab44> blazemore: It is simple. I want to scroll more lines in my terminal when I Shift + PGUP. I use bash and virtualbox. What is unclear?
<blazemore> karab44: What's virtualbox got to do with anything?
<blazemore> karab44: What terminal emulator are you using?
<nowayride> blazemore: he's at the console
<kostas> ubottu: I looked into that. The problem is that I cannot get into nomodeset, it does not enter automatically, nor by holding the shift key after the bios screen
<blazemore> oh
<blazemore> nowayride: Why didn't he say so?
<cool_boy> dr_willis_, blazemore : here is result
<cool_boy> it says 9000 id down
<nowayride> blazemore: he did
<dr_willis_> Ubuntivity:  best advice i have for transfering stuff to/from a android phone is to use  airdroid (on android) or some other network service as if it was a pc.   if you MUST use a usb cable. then you need to look into the guides out on accessing a 'mtp' filesystem on android.
<blazemore> oh my mistake
<karab44> wow so cool  it's clear :)
<karab44> blazemore: no prob bro
<dr_willis_> karab44:  and how many lines does it scroll now? i cant recall ever using  the scrollbuffer on the console.
<blazemore> karab44: If you want more lines in the scrollbuffer without recompiling the kernel(!) you should install screen (sudo apt-get install screen)
<nowayride> karab44: it's possible nobody knows, since it's not something that I imagine pops up often. Usually the scrollback at the console is at least a few pages and most of the time people don't really use the console unless networking is busted, you could try connecting to it with putty(Windows) or just terminal (OSX/Linux)
<cool_boy> blazemore: why I need to use -PN with nmap?
<dr_willis_> first google hit for 'console scrollback buffer'    http://linuxgazette.net/143/anonymous.html
<blazemore> cool_boy: It's the network config of your hosting provider, they're blocking IMCP reqiests
<blazemore> cool_boy: Or possibly the firewall on your server
<karab44> dr_willis_:  about 1000 or less
<Mace268> karab44, all I found on the subject is a kernel edit and recompile or use the fbcon device, but that info was from 2007 xD
<blazemore> cool_boy: Can you run the command nowayride asked you to, and post the actual full output on a pastebin?
<dr_willis_> karab44:   its a limit of the console.  the 'answer' is use a program like tmux, or screen, or fbterm,  it seems.. as was said earlier..    32k buffer is the  default
<karab44> nowayride: I use ubuntu server so... I use terminal hello :)
<nowayride> karab44: I don't mean in virtualbox I mean on your desktop/laptop/workstation/whatever your keyboard is physically hooked up to
<karab44> dr_willis_:  I need to use bash instead of others. Ispconfig requires default bash
<cool_boy> blazemore: that i should run on server's terminal?
<blazemore> karab44: That's a good point - you might be better off connecting via ssh rather than typing into the console directly through virtualbox
<nowayride> cool_boy: on the server try: netstat -tapn
<cool_boy> are you talking about this commad ? netstat -tapn | grep ':2089'
<nowayride> Yes
<blazemore> cool_boy: but change 2089 to whatever port your program is supposed to listen on
<dr_willis_> karab44:  you dont understand.. you run TMUX... it THEN RUNS BASH..
<nowayride> That will tell you if a process is listening on the port.. but grep 2089 is whatever port it is
<dr_willis_> karab44:  you ARE using BASH when you use tmux
<dr_willis_> karab44:  if you use putty to ssh in.. it (guess what..) running/using BASH as your shell
<nowayride> You will get output like (in this case for port 80) tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<karab44> wait a second guys I am on ssh now. Will let you know
<dr_willis_> and you can aparently increase the default buffer by using the 'fbcon' framebuffer console.. but ive no idea how well that works in  virtualbox.. its the default on a normal ubuntu install to use the framebuffer console
<blazemore> karab44: What program are you using to ssh in? PuTTY?
<karab44> blazemore: mingw probably msys
<dr_willis_> i dont see much reason to  use the console on cirtualbox if you can just use putty or whatever to ssh to the vm.
<nowayride> karab44: You'll be better off SSHing into it, you can set a much larger scrollback and copy/paste is worlds easier, plus the resolution isn't mangled
<kostas> Cn anyone help with a problem? I cannot get into nomodeset, it does not enter automatically, nor by holding the shift key after the bios screen
<blazemore> kostas: Do you mean you can't get to the GRUB menu?
<Ben64> kostas: you have to mash the left shift key like crazy
<kostas> blazemore: that is correct, I was talking about grub
<cool_boy> blazemore, nowayride
<kostas> Ben64: I tried that with the shift key, didn't work
<dr_willis_> you just press and HOLD the shift key as far as  i know
<blazemore> kostas: Turn your computer off. Hold shift. Turn it on. Don't let go of shift until you see the grub menu
<cool_boy> http://pastie.org/8241472
<Ben64> kostas: it does work, you have to mash it
<kostas> blazemore: tried that a few times, didn't work unfortunately
<karab44> guys
<Ben64> kostas: you have to go for the world record in shifts per minute
<kostas> Ben64: holding it down doesn't count?
<karab44> you're absolutely right! O windows terminal trough ssh it scrolls infinite
<blazemore> cool_boy: Right, so your program isn't actually listening on any port. There's your problem. There's not a problem with networking, your program isn't working
<dr_willis_> i have seen some weird pcs where the usb keyboard did not work to get to grub (or in grub at all) had to  enable the legacy usb option in the bios. or use a PS2 keyboard
<nowayride> cool_boy: the warnings are nothing it just means you'd need to sudo them, but it's not necessary. The program doesn't seem to be running on 8069
<dr_willis_> karab44:  because the terminal app is handling the buffer.  which is not the 'console' now
<kostas> dr_willis_: the machine is a VAIOS laptop, any ideas?
<nowayride> Ugh why is it so hard to get Ubuntu to do an unattended install from iso :\
<karab44> so as far I understand the problem lays in VBOX buffer ?
<blazemore> nowayride: Isn't that what the OEM disk is for?
<nowayride> OEM disk?
<dr_willis_> kostas:  means nothing to me.
<Mace268> karab44, it's in the linux kernel
<blazemore> nowayride: Sorry, I am mistaken
<dr_willis_> karab44:  the CONSOLE has a 32K limit to the buffer.
<kostas> still can't figure out why I can't get to grub
<dr_willis_> karab44:  using the framebuffer console lets you increase the buffer..
<karab44> dr_willis_: ok but where to change it?
<blazemore> kostas: Can you boot into Ubuntu OK?
<dr_willis_> karab44:  screen, tmux, byobu, or fbterm would also let you have a virtually unlimited buffer
<kostas> blazemore: I can't boot into ubuntu at all
<dr_willis_> karab44:  i posted several urls that had  how to get a bigger buffer.. the answer was to use one of those apps.
<blazemore> kostas: What happens when you try?
<karab44> dr_willis_: ok I'll doublecheck that
<frustrated5623> Can I use Mozilla Sunbird on Mint 15? It keeps crashing and I have no idea why it does that.
<kostas> bazemore: I power the laptop, get the bios screen and then a black screen with a cursor
<blazemore> !mint | frustrated5623
<ubottu> frustrated5623: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis_> karab44:  seriously man.. go lern to use tmux, or byobu
<kostas> blazemore: I power the laptop, get the bios screen and then a black screen with a cursor
<blazemore> kostas: Sounds like it's booting (almost) just fine! Can you boot to that point and then hit ctrl+alt+f3?
<dr_willis_> karab44:  you can even use them while you are ssh'd in via putty
<blazemore> kostas: Wait, cursor as in mouse cursor?
<frustrated5623> But it is based on Ubuntu...
<dr_willis_> putty -> ssh ->  tmux -> bash
<karab44> dr_willis_: I wish to but not now. Just some tools dependency
<blazemore> frustrated5623: It's not open to negotiation
<dr_willis_> karab44:  ive not seen you really give a good reason why you are neeind to do this
<kostas> blazemore: sorry my mistake, cursor as in the blinking pixel in the terminal
<blazemore> kostas: Is this a fresh install?
<frustrated5623> blazemore: Well, does it work on Ubuntu 13.04, then?
<kostas> blazemore: as fresh as it gets
<blazemore> frustrated5623: I don't know
<dr_willis_> karab44:  type 'tmux' and poof you got a bash shell with a huge scrollback buffer.. done.
<blazemore> kostas: Did you check the installation medium for errors before installing?
<frustrated5623> Does Ubuntu 13.04 have a functional calendar program?
<Antar> Hi everybody
<blazemore> frustrated5623: It comes with Evolution which has a calendar. Others are available in the repositories
<Antar> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and installed LXDE i want to  install google chrome
<Antar> can anyone help me
<blazemore> Antar: What have you tried?
<cool_boy> nowayride, blazemore : http://pastie.org/8241513
<MrEmerald> Anyone around?
<blazemore> !anyone | MrEmerald
<ubottu> MrEmerald: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Antar> blazemore mean ?
<MrEmerald> lol
<cool_boy> before application was not running, i closed it
<dr_willis_> Antar:  so install it> :)  it should work fine.. but chromium browser is in the dfault repos.
<kostas> blazemore: not sure, in the beginning I could not get the flash drive to install ubuntu, and had to remake the usb stick bootable using the terminal
<MrEmerald> So I had 12.04 installed on my windows 7 computer
<blazemore> !details | what error do you get when you try to install it?
<ubottu> what error do you get when you try to install it?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis_> !chrome
<Antar> no i mean google chrome
<blazemore> Antar: http://chrome.google.com
<Antar> .deb file
<blazemore> Antar: or apt://chromium-browser
<dr_willis_> Antar:   and the problem is what exactly?
<Antar> what is the diffrent chromium and chrome
<blazemore> Antar: The thing is, I don't really understand what your question/problem is
<blazemore> Antar: Chromium is a non-branded version of Chrome built from the open-cource codebase
<dr_willis_> honestly i cant really recall noticeing any differance at ALL btween the 2 Antar  - i go thtem both installed
<dr_willis_> the icons are differnt ;)
<Antar> heh
<Antar> whene i open the .deb file
<blazemore> cool_boy: Looks like something is listening on port 9000 there
<Antar> it told me that thereis no package called file
<blazemore> Antar: Did you double-click it? Did it open in software centre?
<MrEmerald> I recently bought a new one, and tried to factory reset my windows 7 so I could sell it, but the grub is still installed on the mbr. Now I don't have a repair disk, and I can't download one, is there a way I can fix this? on startup now, it gives me error: no such partition grub rescue>
<Antar> Yeah
<cool_boy> blazemore: that is my application but is not accessible from browser
<blazemore> MrEmerald: If you want to remove Grub you have to install the Windows bootloader over the top of it, which you can do by using the Repair option from a Windows 7 installation DVD. This isn't something that's supported in this channel, but it's easy to do
<cool_boy> seems is block for being access
<cool_boy> seems is block for being accessed
<blazemore> cool_boy: Is your hosting provider blocking the port?
<MrEmerald> blazemore: I have no installation dvd, never came with the computer, nor can I get one :/
<Antar> blazemore
<blazemore> MrEmerald: You do need to get one
<dr_willis_> Antar:  exactly what did you do with the .deb file ?
<Antar> double click
<blazemore> Antar: What exact error do you get, can you put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Antar> i will paste
<MrEmerald> blazemore: I was coming here to see if there was ANY other way... ?
<dr_willis_> Antar:  or you can use ''sudo gdebi whateverthedebiscalled.deb' and try to install it that way
<blazemore> MrEmerald: It's not really an ubuntu support topic... try asking some Windows support channel
<kostas> blazemore: I just used the same iso file and usb stick to install 12.04 in another machine. It worked fine, so unlikely to be an issue of the installation medium
<nowayride> Okay weird.. my Ubuntu VM randomly decided to pick up a DHCP address and it was static up until now
<MrEmerald> blazemore: Ok thanks :)
<Antar> there isnt a software package called filein your current software center
<dr_willis_> MrEmerald:  there used to be legally/free download of the windows restore disks..  #windows sholuld know where. i  saw them on  the lifehacker blog site once ages ago
<dr_willis_> Antar:  what?
<dr_willis_> Antar:   you downloaded what .deb exactly?  whats its full name.
<MrEmerald> dr_willis_: Thanks :)
<nowayride> Um... and syslog is slammed with request to eth0 from dhclient
<Antar> google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<dr_willis_> Antar:  and you are using a 32bit ubuntu and not the 64bit?
<Antar> Exactly
<karab44> putty seems to face my requirements... Anyway thanky you genlemen for your great contribution.
<dr_willis_> Antar:  the command 'sudo dpkg -i /the/path/to/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb'   should install it
<Antar> dr_willis sudo dpkg -i /the/path/to/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<dr_willis_> Antar:  you do realize that was an example path?
<Antar> dr_willis Errors were encountered while processing:  google-chrome-stable
<dr_willis_> so you did use the proper path?
<blazemore> Antar: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Antar> Yeah
<Antar> i ve did
<nowayride> So um, why is dhcp slamming my Ubuntu VM's dhclient?
<dr_willis_> Antar:  or install gdebi and do  'sudo gdebi  /the/path/google-yadda-yadda.deb'
<nowayride> It's static, using an IP set for static assignment
<Skizu> Hey, I've just enabled modrwrite via ap2en or w/e not working, I think I need to set AllowOverride to All
<Skizu> Where do I do that
<Antar> blazemore then
<gbence> Skizu: .htaccess? vhost?
<Antar> dr_willis
<somsip> Skizu: I thought we did this already...
<dr_willis_> Antar:  hmmm?
<blazemore> Antar: sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/google-chrome*deb
<Antar> ok but it is on /tmp
<Skizu> somsip: Doing it 1 more time to see how far I get :P
<Skizu> somsip: I got everything but can't remember how to do this fully
<somsip> Skizu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/14/%23ubuntu.txt
<Antar> blazemore the same Errors were encountered while processing:  google-chrome-stable
<somsip> Skizu: 09:52
<dr_willis_> Antar:  pastebin the errors.
<blazemore> Antar: Can you please post the *full* error message (ALL output) onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Skizu> somsip: Thanks
<dr_willis_> Antar:  and you may want to try it with gdebi instead of 'dpkg -i''
<ActionParsnip> Antar: tried:  sudo apt-get -f install     now?
<Antar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992070/
<blazemore> Antar: sudo apt-get -f install will fix
<xmetal> wonder if they run a package manager (synaptic, if there are (not related to chrome) broken packages
<xmetal> hmm
<Antar> dr_willis gdebi syntax
<xmetal> like chrome will not install until those packages are fixed or something
<xmetal> <~~ guessing
<blazemore> xmetal: You're right, and sudo apt-get -f install will fix it
<dr_willis_> Antar:  or you can use ''sudo gdebi whateverthedebiscalled.deb' and try to install it that way
<bekks> gksudo, not sudo.
<dr_willis_> gdebi does not need gksudo. ;)
<dr_willis_> its a cli app
<ActionParsnip> could just add the PPA manually then apt-get as usual :)
<bekks> I thought it had a tiny little gui :)
<Antar> gdebi not installed
<dr_willis_> bekks:  thatd gdebi-gtk
<bekks> dr_willis_: AH, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Antar: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<dr_willis_> so...   install it?
<Antar> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<dr_willis_> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip> Antar: not supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> Antar: Oneiric is EOL
<dr_willis_> 'its dead jim!'
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis_: 'but he doesn't know it'
<dr_willis_> 'you can not change the laws of physics!'
<xmetal> adam savage "i reject your reality and subsitute my own"
<Antar> so it is not supported
<ActionParsnip> Antar: yes the release died a while back
<dr_willis_> time to upgrade..
<xmetal> lol i am so tired i cant even remember what the question was
<Antar> so i have 12.10 iso
<dr_willis_> xmetal:  'the myth of  tech support at 4 am!'
<Antar> can i upgrade using the iso file
<dr_willis_> Antar:  you upgrade from lts to lts. releases.. OR from each non-lts to the next in line...
<xmetal> there is tech support at 4 am ... just dont get angry if its not "good tech support" :P
<xmetal> techs need sleep to ya know
<dr_willis_> for 11.10 -> 12.04  then -> 12.10.. then  on up
<Antar> ok
<dr_willis_> i would think a clean install would be faster
<dr_willis_> and 13.04 is out now also. ;P
<Antar> i have 12.04 iso
<dr_willis_> so i dont see why you would use 12.10
<xmetal> going from 11.10 to 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 seems strange
<xmetal> i'd just clean install the latest
<dr_willis_> if you mount the 12.04 iso  it may ask to upgrade
<dr_willis_> but clean install would be best..
<Antar> can i upgrade from iso file
<xmetal> if its only one "version" .. than an upgrade would be ok
<dr_willis_> if you mount the 12.04 iso  it may ask to upgrade
<Antar> mm ok
<dr_willis_> i forget then that feature got enabled in ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> I'd go for the LTS (12.04) it is supported long after even 13.10 is EOL
<Antar> what about 12.04.2
<gbence> Antar: it rox
<[[thufir]]> I can't get any sensors detected.  does my hardware somehow not have a cputemp thermostat?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992101/
<ActionParsnip> Antar: same, i just has newer updates to reduce package updates on clean installs
<Antar> rox :) ?
<ActionParsnip> Antar: its a file manager (and other things) :)
<Antar> ok ok
<z820> exit
<Antar> mount cmd ?
<hansp> root@Techno: # cp /media/hansp/Iomega_HDD /www/private/  /var/www/ - Why will this not work? :S
<blazemore> hansp: Because cp only takes two arguments and you gave it three
<Antar> how can i mount it
<ActionParsnip> hansp: what is Iomega_HDD?
<hansp> ActionParsnip,  my external HDD
<ActionParsnip> hansp: so it's a folder?
<hansp> yes
<dr_willis_> cp /path/to/foo  /path/to/bar
<ActionParsnip> then you will want:  cp -r /media/hansp/Iomega_HDD/* /var/www
<RobCWDud1ey> cp -r /path/to/src /path/to/dest
<mariachi> I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and then steam and its suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper slow... it's using 104% of my cpu (AMD X3). I cant even click anything inside steam. Both Noveau and prop Nvidia drivers have been tried. Anyone experiened this? google search wasnt very helpful. Everyhting else is normal
<hansp> This worked, thanks !
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display; sudo dmidecode -t 1    what is output?
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: use a pastebin to hold the output
<frustrated5623> Does anyone know how to disable this annoying window in Thunderbird? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-08-16_12_17_24-E7oZdlqI.png
<frustrated5623> It keeps popping up every single time I start it.
<blazemore> frustrated5623: Click "I think I'll configure my account later"
<blazemore> frustrated5623: Nice theme btw... ;)
<hansp> But now another problem appeared. When i try to open my new folder in /var/www/ i get "This location could not be displayed. Permissions blabla" But im logged in as root in terminal.. :S
<frustrated5623> blazemore: I did that, but it doesn't help. :(
<blazemore> hansp: It says "blabla" ?
<sid418> i recently got bluetooth chip and works fine for xp , but how can i setup in ubuntu 12.10
<blazemore> !bluetooth | sid418
<ubottu> sid418: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blazemore> hansp: What is the exact error, and what exactly do you do to produce it?
<dr_willis_> hansp:  just beause its your system.. dosent mean your user has full rigths to access everything.
<hansp> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of. I Get this when i try to open a folder that Root is owning
<dr_willis_> hansp:  its not owned by your user.
<mariachi> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/xwAGkj6K     and     http://pastebin.com/sJE8A4LE
<sid418> ubottu: link provided by u cannot conntains setup in ubuntu  12.10
<ubottu> sid418: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> sid418: The instructions are still relevant
<sid418> which one i follow either 10 or 11
<blazemore> The latest.
<denkerbror> Hello running ubuntu 14.4 on my laptop and I have problems with the touchpad. When I use the touchpad and clicks the courser just randomly fly over thr screen
<denkerbror> anyone know how to fix?=
<denkerbror> 12.4*
<blazemore> denkerbror: Does the system have a make and model?
<DJones> denkerbror: There is no Ubuntu 14.4
<denkerbror> yea, I know 12.4*
<denkerbror> HP probook 4320S modell
<Ben64> denkerbror: its 12.04, the next LTS is 14.04
<denkerbror> yea, I know, jsut read
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: how did you install the driver?
<mariachi> ActionParsnip, I downloaded a deb from nvidia's launchpad
<mariachi> (I'm new to ubuntu... I guess that was the wrong way to do it?)
<Ben64> mariachi: yeah usually. ubuntu comes with nvidia drivers, it should have asked you if you wanted to activate them
<mariachi> right... it didnt :S
<Ben64> in which case you could install nvidia-current and the kernel headers and it should have worked
<mariachi> ok I'll try uninstalling this and installing nvidia current
<Ben64> you have to undo whatever you added
<dr_willis_> nvidia has a launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis_: maybe he means this? https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu
<dr_willis_> well time for me to blastoff   ;P
<dr_willis_> thunderbirds are go... bye all bbl.
<sky_> Does anyone have any idea how to get java to work in Chromium 28.0
<blazemore> sky_: Is there an entry for java in Chrome's about:plugins page?
<blazemore> sky_: And do you have Java installed? What Ubuntu version?
<sky_> I have java 1.8 installed. And in the chrome://plugins  Java 11.0.2 is enabled.
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher2: all you needed to do was use the additional drivers app, or run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<blazemore> sky_:  sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin; cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<ActionParsnip> sky_: have you  tried the Webupd8 java ppa?
<ActionParsnip> sky_: gives you oracle java super easy
<sky_> I have installed the Webupd8 ppa  java 1.8  and it works great with firefox and google chrome.  I'm trying to run Kies Air with my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone and the Chromium browser (which is the the one I prefer) keeps having java problems
<xybre> How do I do a substring/fuzzy match of installed packages?
<[[thufir]]> How can I get the cpu temp sensor working?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992101/
<ActionParsnip> xybre: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'}       will show installed packages... is that what you mean?
<xybre> something like `apt-cache search --installed blah` would give me "libblah-1.0.1"
<ActionParsnip> xybre: you can then grep the text
<xybre> Yeah I just thought that seemed really inefficient, so I wondered if there was a better way.
<ActionParsnip> xybre: apt-cache policy packagename
<xybre> ActionParsnip: Hmm, interesting. Doesn't do substring matching though.
<MuhQ> Hi guys, i got following cups error message: "[Job 98] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format!". Have anyone a suggestions what to do? :)
<denkerbror> crap, what do I do if my thoucpad driver from hp is for 32 bit system and I am running 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> MuhQ: what are you printing from?
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: the default driver should work
<MuhQ> XML Data from a HP-UX server via lpd to cups
<ryan0123> everytime I boot my laptop, I receive an internal error(s), why is this happening?, Is it because ubuntu 13.04 is still new and has loads o bugs or what?, Can someone please help!
<denkerbror> right now my coruser just randomly jumps ovet the screens when pressing
<bekks> ryan0123: Click on details, and tell us :)
<root__> 112
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: have you tested your RAM?
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: is it a clean install of Raring?
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: is the OS fully up to date?
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ryan0123> can you speak simplier terms, i don't understand this ubuntu jagon sorry!
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: did you have Ubuntu 12.10 before then upgrade to 13.04
<blazemore> ryan0123: Which part of that was unclear?
<lotuspsychje> ryan0123: can you explain what your error says exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: or did you install 13.04 from CD
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: its not jargon at all
<ryan0123> I install ubuntu 13.04 from usb
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: have you tried the Unity2D session which is selected from the login screen
<msq> hello
<msq> ..
<ActionParsnip> msq: hi
<kdu92> clear
<ryan0123> Everytime I start my laptop and login, I get an error saying, "Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error". When I click "show details", please take a look: http://s23.postimg.org/j3d8siswb/Screenshot_from_2013_08_16_11_11_16.png
<ActionParsnip> ryan0123: send the detail and keep the OS up to date
<denkerbror> the coursor just randomly flys over the screen when pressing left button
<blazemore> denkerbror: That sounds like a problem with the actual trackpad
<denkerbror> working great in windows
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: are thereany bugs reported?
<denkerbror> for my laptop in linux?
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: windows is a completely different OS with diffrent support
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: yes
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: does the system have a make and model?
<denkerbror> hp probook 4320s
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_ProBook_4320s#Clikpad_.28touchpad.29
<denkerbror> okey will read that
<[[thufir]]> how do you know whether the cpu thermometer is working?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992101/
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: Does the temperature it reports look about right?
<denkerbror> a lot of work to get a touchpad working
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: poor support by the hardware manufacturer.
<b0x> my touchpad works awesome
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: never had an issue, all works out of the box
<denkerbror> fml
<b0x> i'd like an easy toggle to disable it though
<b0x> when using external mice
<erchache2000> alternatives to gkrellm? i dont like conky...
<denkerbror> they have drivers for the touchpad but only for 32-bit
<ActionParsnip> denkerbror: the driver is in the default OS. It just needs better settings than the defaults
<denkerbror> well I guess it's unusable than, just have to live with it
<denkerbror> sucks for me
<lotuspsychje> erchache2000: there's indicator-multiload for unity
<Danny> hi all
<Danny> i have a [problem
<Danny> im runing linux mint 15 no sound
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Danny
<ubottu> Danny: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Danny> i pulg in head fones work not in bulit auido
<Danny> yes mint
<lotuspsychje> Danny: only ubuntu support here mate
<Danny> linux mint 15
<frustrated5623> Why such hostility against Mint? :(
<Danny> i like mint
<frustrated5623> +1
<Danny> sound max auido
<Danny> how do i get in bulit sound working
<lotuspsychje> frustrated5623: they have seperate support channels, nothing to do with hostility
<DJones> frustrated5623: Its not hostility, its just that its not a supported version of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> Danny mint has its own issues, join the mint channel
<Danny> some one helping me
<frustrated5623> lotuspsychje, DJones, ok, I understand. :)
<denkerbror> ye, problem is that the buttons works as moving the curosor
<icreator> I try to install  ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso - bur on boot from USB see: "unknown keyword in config file"
<erchache2000> lotuspsychje, im using gnome3
<blazemore> icreator: Did you check the integrity of the liveUSB from the first boot menu?
<erchache2000> i discover gnome shell extensions web XD
<icreator> liveUSB?
<lotuspsychje> icreator: can you explain how you put the ubuntu iso on the usb stick?
<icreator> blazemore - i use  Startup Disk Creator
<icreator> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> icreator  and where did you get the iso?
<lotuspsychje> icreator: did you wipe the data on the stick?
<icreator> here- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ActionParsnip> danielbw: Mint is not supported ni ANY of the Ubuntu support chanels. Its community is entirely separate to Ubuntus
<shakyj> Hey, I'm installing xubuntu on my 3,2 mac book air. It works fine till I try get Nouveau working I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir3-2/Raring#Install_NVIDIA_drivers but still getting hit by the black screen
<ActionParsnip> danielbw: tab fail
<icreator> I unbount USB stick and then start Disk Creator
<k1l> ActionParsnip: he is already gone.
<shakyj> I get hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-310/+bug/1159269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1159269 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 (Ubuntu) "Installing nvidia-* results in black/blank screen on boot on MacBookAir3,1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> icreator: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141311/unknown-keyword-in-configuration-file-boot-error-when-booting-off-a-live-usb
<[[thufir]]> blazemore: there's no temperature  sensor, apparently.  not detected by "sensors"
<ActionParsnip> k1l: yeah saw :(
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: cat /etc/issue is Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l      so that's my version.  but how do I know whether there's an actual cpu thermometer?
<ActionParsnip> shakyj: tried   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<shakyj> ActionParsnip, yeah, generated my xorg, still get the black screen on boot
<icreator> lotuspsychje tankx
<[[thufir]]> no cputemp sensor?  why not?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992101/   Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Kaloz> Hi. Where could I find the exact kernel version+config files for the installer cd?
<Kaloz> I'm trying to bisect what causes the 2013 macbook airs going foobar after the installed kernel (as they boot up with the one the installer is using)
<MonkeyDust> Kaloz  mount a live cd or usb, so you can browse the iso
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: are there any bugs reported?
<Dr_Willis_> or boot the live cd and see  what kernel its using
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: could try Saucy in liveCD, see if the newer kernel helps
<Kaloz> MonkeyDust: tried that, but they seem to be the same, hence the question
<Kaloz> newer kernels are actually worse
<Kaloz> the raring release iso boots (has some issues, but those should be fixed upstream)
<Kaloz> the installed kernel only boots with nosmp
<ActionParsnip> Kaloz: why buy mac hardware then use anything but MacOS?
<Kaloz> newer kernels only boot with nosmp nolapic acpi=off, but that shuts down the notebook in a few mins
<Kaloz> ActionParsnip: haswell
<Kaloz> ActionParsnip: and pcie ssd ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kaloz: pcie ssd isnt unique
<ActionParsnip> Kaloz: acer aspire s7 uses haswell, so again. Not unique
<ActionParsnip> Kaloz: as well as others
<ActionParsnip> Kaloz: you pay your mac tax for an OS which is customtweaked to run as well as possible on the hardware
<Kaloz> ActionParsnip: not here, and not in the timeframe I had to get one ;)
<rjknight1> Hello, may I ask how to use macmatch on iptables? http://www.firerack.com/devel/iptables_macmatch
<rjknight1> and any examples.
<Kaloz> ActionParsnip: and anyways, it's my time I'm spending on it to get it working for others as well.. I just need info to where to look for a start
<Kaloz> ActionParsnip: it has to be a mainline issue, given 3.11-rc5 is broken, too
<MonkeyDust> Kaloz  are you testing the new 3.10 kernel?
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: no bugs that I know of.  you mean in bugzilla for cputemp?
<Kaloz> MonkeyDust: even 3.11-rc5 has mostly the same issues
<rjknight1> Hello, may I ask how to use macmatch on iptables? http://www.firerack.com/devel/iptables_macmatch and any examples?
<lotuspsychje> rjknight1: never used it before, what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<rjknight1> @lotuspsychje: ip mac match filtering on iptables
<lotuspsychje> !security | rjknight1 maybe something usefull here
<ubottu> rjknight1 maybe something usefull here: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<neetz> I have dual OS ,  one is win7 and the other is ubuntu 12.10 , i suppose i have nvidea graphic card problem in ubuntu , i am not able to boot also in nomodeset mode
<neetz> please haelp
<neetz> help*
<MonkeyDust> Kaloz  tip: any thing beyond what's in the repos, is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> anything*
<rjknight1> @lotuspsychje: I already did a macfiltering on iptables but i want it with ip add in it..
<neetz> anyone who cna help me ?
<neetz> I have dual OS ,  one is win7 and the other is ubuntu 12.10 , i suppose i have nvidea graphic card problem in ubuntu , i am not able to boot also in nomodeset
<rjknight1> @lotuspsychje: anyway, thanks .
<DJones> neetz: No need to repeat so quickly, just be patient, if you don't get a reply in about 10 minutes, then it would be worth repeating the question
<lotuspsychje> rjknight1: that app is in dev folder on the site, did you download that?
<Kaloz> MonkeyDust: the one the installer uses should be in the repo as well as the one the installed system uses. one works, the other doesn't. upstream is broken, too - that simple
<MonkeyDust> Kaloz  should be, but isnt - that simple
<hudini> hello guys
<rjknight1> @lotuspsychje: not yet... I don't know how but I will know it by then.
<neetz> Djones : can u provide me the solution
<DJones> neetz: Sorry, no, I've not used nvidia for quite a while
<neetz> Djones , I dont want any graphic card for my ubuntu , just want to work on ubuntu .. dont need any graphic card for ubuntu , is there any other way so that i can sucessfully boot
<DJones> neetz: Sorry, no, I've not used nvidia for quite a while
<DJones> neetz: Just be patient and ask the channel
<neetz> ok , do you know any other chanels of ubuntu on free node
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  what is your exact video card?
<neetz> Nvidiea Geforce Gt 525M
<neetz> @dr_wills
<Dr_Willis_> no need to use the @ symbol on irc
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  so your system does exactly what now when you try to boot it?
<neetz> I get a purple screen followed by a black screen , i tried with no modeset but same result
<Dr_Willis_> so have you  yet installed the nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> neetz: did you update-grub after nomodeset?
<neetz> how do I ? if it doesnt boot
<OerHeks> neetz, that GT525 is Optimus? ( dual gpu )
<Dr_Willis_> you ARE booting.. its just not loading the X drivers correctrly/video drivers
<Dr_Willis_> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis_> boot into text mode. install the nvidia-current package, is what i would do.    IS this one of those dual gpu systems?
<neetz> I dont know is optimus
<neetz> what is optimus*
<Dr_Willis_> the dual gpu chipset solution thats common in many laptops
<neetz> and yeah for that I need to connect it to internert , but i have a dongle
<neetz> lets assume that i have that , then
<Dr_Willis_> I have several usb wifi dongles.. that work out of the box ;)
<Dr_Willis_> if you got optimus then you have a lot of extra work to do  - OR you mighjt be able to disable one of your video cards in the bios settings
<Dr_Willis_> I dont use optimus. dont have any laptops withit. so no experience with it
<neetz> :P but how can you connect it to internet through terminal ? is it possible
<neetz> how
<Dr_Willis_> IF you can get to text mode and have network working, You might be able to install the nvidia-current package and it may work
<OerHeks> maybe this mage for 12.04lts also works for your situation >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132112/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-gt525m-driver-on-ubuntu12-04
<OerHeks> c/mage/page
<Dr_Willis_> theres cli tools to  enable the wifi networking.  or run a cable to the router for a few min.
<neetz> if i boot with a livcd , I get a black terminal , saying ubuntu
<neetz> ubuntu@ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|neetz,
<ubottu> neetz,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neetz> what do i do next
<cfhowlett> neetz, read the message above
<neetz> ok
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, neetz tried that, you missed it because you came in later
<Dr_Willis_> those Dual GPU optmis stuff can really goof with things. Id look up your exact make/model  pc on the forums and askubuntu.com and see if it does in fact have Optimus
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, d'oh!
<cfhowlett> neetz, sorry.  I only just came and didn't know you already saw that
<OerHeks> gforce 525, surely it is optimus
<Dr_Willis_> you need to verify one way or the other that you Have  Optimius or not.
<Dr_Willis_> double check the bios and perhaps it may have a option to disable the nvidia or intel card also.
<y4h0> hey
<neetz> I want to boot into a proper gui , so that i can use my dongle and install the drivers
<neetz> but i cant even boot from livecd
<neetz> @dr_wills , there ?
<Dr_Willis_> You did try the nomodeset option at the live cd? how did you install if the live cd is not booting?
<neetz> @dr_wills , I am using ubuntu since 1 year , but neva had problem like this , idk what happened suddenly
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  stick to the facts about the current system
<Dr_Willis_> are you saying that Ubuntu USED to work on this machine? or not?
<neetz> yes
<Dr_Willis_> so what release DID work?
<Dr_Willis_> and when did it stop working
<neetz> 12.10
<neetz> until 5 days
<neetz> back
<cfhowlett> neetz, try booting an earlier kernel
<Dr_Willis_> and what did you do right befor it stopped working?
<cfhowlett> ?
<Guest9219> hi how do i enable compiz's rain effect at startup?
<neetz> @cfholett  tried that also , still not booting
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm | Guest9219
<ubottu> Guest9219: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<neetz> probably , my win7 must have had a virus i guess
<neetz> which damaged the nvidea or the kernel
<cfhowlett> neetz, wait, is this a wubi install?
<neetz> wubi ? I am sorry , I am a newbie to ubuntu ,
<cfhowlett> neetz, windows installation of ubuntu also known as wubi.  How did you install ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> neetz  ubuntu has nothing to do with windows, unless you used wubi to install ubuntu inside windows
<neetz> I created a seoerate parition for ubuntu and installed
<neetz> not on vmvare or virtual box
<Guest9219> MonkeyDust, i have ccsm installed but i've to enable the rain effect manually, i want it starts with the system's startup
<neetz> @dr_wills , do you have a solution ?
<OerHeks> Guest9219, compiz rain effects on startup/before login?
<MonkeyDust> Guest9219  better ask in #compiz, then
<OerHeks> Guest9219, not possible, AFAIK
<neetz> @cfhowlett ?
<Guest9219> MonkeyDust, ppl in #compiz r sleeping
<Guest9219> thx
<cfhowlett> neetz, so you have a normal dual boot.  I guess windows still runs OK then?
<neetz> yea that brings me here :)
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  so 12.10 worked.. but now the 12.10 live cd does not work?
<neetz> @dr_wills yea because of the nvdia thing i guess
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  but the 12.10 live cd was working when you installed earlier? did you change video cards or somthing?
<neetz> no no , no hardware changes , it was working fine
<Dr_Willis_> so lets recap.. you used a 12.10 live cd.. it installed  you ran it for a while.. system suddently acts up.. and now the same 12.10 live cd. No longer works either?
<neetz> it was not a cd , it was a usb .. u call it  livecd  only , yea doesnt work now
<neetz> ?
<Dr_Willis_> well personally, id find/make a 13.04 live usb/cd and see if that works. if so. backup imporntant stuff, then do a clean install of 13.04
<Guest9219> when i disable unity or without rain effect enabled, my window's shadow looks ugly [there is nobdy in #compiz]
<Dr_Willis_> tweak the windows shadows settings/plugin or disable it perhaps?
<neetz> @dr_wills , whats the pint ? does 13.04 support nvidiea graphics inbuit
<Dr_Willis_> a lot of the old compiz plugins/eyecandy are slowly becomming obsolete and getting phased out
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  no need to use @ and the nvidia drivers are aviable for all the releases.
<Dr_Willis_> 13.04 works fine with my 3 nvidia systems
<Dr_Willis_> but most of my cards are older nvidia cards
<neetz> it was working on mine too before
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  so that points to either a kernel/driver issue.. but you said old kernel did not work.. You also said the SAME usb worked once.. but not any more.
<Dr_Willis_> that almost points to a hardware faliure.
<Dr_Willis_> but its not conclusive
<foo357_> Hello, I've setup 'unattended upgrades' and I've also set it to reboot if required. However no reboots are performed.
<neetz> do you mean Nvidea has failed ?
<Dr_Willis_> only reboots would be for kernel upgrades foo357_ , and the unattended upgrades may not be upgradeing those bcause the kernels can be 'held' untill you do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  its possible. Or your usb-flash is just goofy and not booting properly since its no longer working. and you said it used to work, and theres been no other hardware changes
<neetz> can i disable my nvidea in bios ?
<itDany83> salve
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  no idea.. can you?
<neetz> i have not tried
<foo357_> Dr_Willis_: well the config file for unattended upgrades says "reboot if /var/run/reboot-required is found", the file exists and I would think that apt doesn't do a very complicated evaluation
<itDany83> questo è il canale di ubuntu giusto
<DJones> !it | itDany83
<ubottu> itDany83: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<itDany83> Thanks
<Dr_Willis_> foo357_:  a normal apt-get update, often does not update the kernels.  since they can break things.    that  is about the only time i can think of that a reboot would be required
<Dr_Willis_> foo357_:  askubuntu.com may have a more definitive answer however.
<neetz> can you tell em your email id , i will contact you for any ubuntu help
<miya2> hi
<Dr_Willis_> hello
<neetz> @dr wills , can you provide me your email , sorry for using @ again
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  no i will not.
<Dr_Willis_> thats the point of this channel
<simplex> hi, i've a problem booting ubuntu studio with lilo. what should i put on the config to get it work?
<Dr_Willis_> neetz:  and if you use the TAB key it can auto complete the nicks
<Dr_Willis_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<miya2> what's the command for quitting a channel?
<Dr_Willis_> simplex:  why would you want to use lilo?
<MonkeyDust> miya2  /part
<Dr_Willis_> miya2:  /part
<miya2> thank ya
<neetz> ok Dr_Willis_  THANKS
<simplex> Dr_Willis_: because i've it installed and i don't want to change a bootloader because of ubuntu
<neetz> Thanks Dr_Willis_
<simplex> i just want to know if there's something particular that i need to put in the conf
<Dr_Willis_> simplex:  how long have you been using lilo? grub2  and grub has been the default for years..
<simplex> i use lilo from ages, i just installed ubuntu today
<Dr_Willis_> simplex:  you may wnt to check at askubuntu.com its literlly been years+ (5+?) since ive had to touch lilo
<Dr_Willis_> if you installed ubuntu, then why do you want to keep using lilo?  unless theres some Old system on that box.
<simplex> i like the lilo slackware logo :)
<Dr_Willis_> grub2 has more themeing features then lilo ever did.
<Dr_Willis_> but it may not be enabled in the grub2 by default.
<Guest9219> hi where do i upload the screenshot  ?
<karab44> guys where can I reach help regarding to mailman?
<karab44> just don't say that on postoffice
<cfhowlett> !paste|Guest9219,
<ubottu> Guest9219,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karab44> !mailman
<Dr_Willis_> !info mailman
<ubottu> mailman (source: mailman): Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.15-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 9876 kB, installed size 33776 kB
<MonkeyDust> Guest9219  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Dr_Willis_> it might have a homepage.. (for mailman) ive never heard of it befor
<karab44> he knows nothin
<simplex> Dr_Willis_: so, is here no way to make ubuntu boot with lilo?
<Dr_Willis_> simplex:  no idea. I cant think of any reason to use lilo these days
<simplex> k
<Dr_Willis_> simplex:  i imagine its possible.. if you could read and understand the grub.cfg and convert it back to lilo syntax/options
<Dr_Willis_> i dont see much to gain from the effort however.
<MonkeyDust> simplex  any specific reason why you want to use lilo?
<Dr_Willis_> askubuntu.com might have some clues on doing it.. or they may just laugh at you
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
<simplex> eheh
<Dr_Willis_> at least you are not trying to use syslinux..
<Dr_Willis_> actually syslinux may be easier.
<Guest9219> without unity or rain effect  ,my desktop looks like this http://imagebin.org/267797 , how do i get a nice looks without unity enabled??
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Guest9219  try a different theme
<Guest9219> MonkeyDust, it works the same on other themes, it works fine with unity or rain effect enabled.
<yassine_> test
<hudini> Dr_Willis how would i install privoxy or proxychains on ubuntu ,i installed tor ,and now i am trying to SSH over tor proxy
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: In a terminal (You can run one with CTRL+ALT+T), what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Dr_Willis_> hudini:  theres some 'setting up tor' wiki pages/guides. I dont use tor. I find most people use tor for the wrong reasons.
<Dr_Willis_> brb. gotta get some drivers going.
<ActionPa1snip> Dr_Willis_: for very wrong reasons. Its funny what people think tor is
<Guest9219> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: if you install gnome-panel and log in to that session, you can disable the Unity plugin in Compiz and use it as the WM
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: is that what you desire?
<Guest9219> ActionPa1snip, i want to have a nice shadow effect without those (rain effect or unity)enabled.
<hudini> Dr_Willis wrong people get what they deserve , i am trying to learn security and penetration testing
<Guest9219> ActionPa1snip, i've the same issue on both ubuntu and gnome fall back session.
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/how-to-get-bigger-compiz-shadows-under-app-windows
<ActionPa1snip> Guest9219: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37654/how-can-i-remove-window-shadows-in-unity/37668#37668
<OerHeks> rain plugin, wobbly windows, not really an important feature
<hudini> Dr_Willis i installed tor and proxychains ,so you have no idea how i could configure privoxy or proxychains so that  i can  SSH over Tor proxy
<MonkeyDust> i disabled all desktop effects
<ActionPa1snip> i use openbox
<Guest9219> ActionPa1snip, i don't want to increase the shadow radius, the problem is i have to toggle rain effects to get the best looks, without rain effect my desktop looks like this http://imagebin.org/267797
<Guest9219> ActionPa1snip,  i'm sorry if my question is a bit confusing
<owusu> yeah
<owusu> #ping
<blz> Hello, how would I block incoming on 206.111.0.0/16 with iptables?
<rypervenche> blz: Something like "iptables -I INPUT -s 206.111.0.0/16 -j DENY"
<blz> rypervenche, does this seem ok?  iptables -I FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 206.111.0.0/16 -j REJECT
<ActionPa1snip> Guest64600: could ask in #compiz  I dont use it. I think its a joke
<blodiak> hi !!! am looking for backtrack or kali chanel please
<blz> blodiak, it's not backtrack/kali per se, but you could try #netsec
<blz> blodiak, erm... not netsec...
<k1l> !backtrack | blodiak
<ubottu> blodiak: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> blodiak: next time you can use alis to search for specific channels
<blz> lol nvm, what k1l  suggested ^^
<blodiak> ok thanks
<kuhno>  I got 2 eth interfaces in my machine and want to make sure the default route is always on eth0. So I set up a post-up rule deleting the default->eth1 rule. how can i make sure the default->eth0 rule has the correct gateway ip (achieved via DHCP) set? currently the gw ip is hard-coded in my /etc/networking/interfaces post-up rule...
<ahhughes> is there a way to configure the menu bar of windows so they appear in the window, and not on the top of the desktop? Its very annoying
<blodiak> how to fix if the live cd (kde) cant see my network interface???need help
<blodiak> how to fix if the live cd (kde) cant see my network interface???need help
<setsuna__> I have two machines 192.168.10.10 and 192.168.10.12 . The machine 192.168.10.12 is the vpn server. i have a route on the 192.168.10.10 "route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.10.12" which allows my servers which are on 10.0.0.0/8 to talk to 192.168.10.10.
<Wiky> 123
<ActionPa1snip> ahhughes: you mean, remove the global manu and have the menus for apps in their respective windows
<setsuna__> i was earlier on 10.04 and after upgrading to 12.04 after one or two hours one of the client server is not able to access 192.168.10.10
<ActionPa1snip> blodiak: what network controller chip are you using?
<ahhughes> yes, except I used the wrong terminology :)
<setsuna__> and after a network restart everything works fine
<ActionPa1snip> ahhughes: well, you now know the correct one and can use it to find guides
<ahhughes> thanks ActionPa1snip
<ahhughes> reboot time
<karab44> where is bash history for root user?
<karab44> ok got it
<karab44> :*
<blodiak> ActionPa1snip: how I can see that please???
<blodiak> and sorry for my bad English am just learning
<sillyme> whats command to check my kernel version
<MonkeyDust> sillyme  uname -r
<sillyme> ty
<blag> ditor
<blag> sorry wrong channel
<setsuna__> I have two machines 192.168.10.10 and 192.168.10.12 . The machine 192.168.10.12 is the vpn server. i have a route on 192.168.10.10 "route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.10.12" which allows my servers which are on 10.0.0.0/8 to talk to 192.168.10.10. i was earlier on 10.04 and faced no issues but after upgrading to 12.04 after one or two hours one or two of the servers are not able to access 192.168.10.10 but after a network restart everything works fine 
<setsuna__> another hour and again one or two random servers are not able to ping. thank you and sorry for the repost.
<MonkeyDust> setsuna__  there's also #ubuntu-server
<foo357_> hmm, how do I mark the end of an email when using 'mail' from terminal? Is it Ctrl-D to mark end of message?
<setsuna__> Thanks MonkeyDust will try there.
<SwedeMike> foo357_: use "."
<foo357_> SwedeMike: I tried that first
<SwedeMike> foo357_: works for me here.
<blodiak> Atheros AR8151 Ethernet Controller
<Marissa> daftykins: you asked me to keep you informed about the memory problem I had on my VPS
<Marissa> i mailed the VPS company, they reinstalled everything and manually installed the LAMP-server so that mysql and php work
<Marissa> I still have trouble with apt-get because of too little memory, but it disappears when I stop apache
<Marissa> so for now I just stop apache and restart it after installing something
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<blazemore> hi ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know how I can configure ubuntu to run my system fans at max all the time?
<blazemore> Does your system have a make and model, ShapeShifter499 ?
<Marissa> must be summer :)
<ShapeShifter499> Acer Aspire 7540
<ShapeShifter499> running Ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: Take a look here http://askubuntu.com/posts/46135/
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: If those instructions don't work, let me know. Also let me know any error
<Enissay> Hi, I'm trying to download a file using "wget https://orchard.codeplex.com/downloads/get/705173" but it's getting me the html page instead !! Any idea how to fix this please ?
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, I'm getting "page not found"
<blazemore> Enissay: wget "http://download-codeplex.sec.s-msft.com/Download/Release?ProjectName=orchard&DownloadId=705173&FileTime=130186485193930000&Build=20708"
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: First answer here, sorry : http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<OerHeks> blodiak, the ATH 8151 driver is not in the kernel, see this post to make it work > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122&page=4&p=11586563#post11586563
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, I just came across that thread via google, no that does not work for me
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: Do you get an error at any of the stages?
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: run "sudo sensors-detect" and follow the instructions.
<ShapeShifter499> I have
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: Did you allow it to load modules at the end?
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, yes
<Enissay> blazemore, OMG, what an awefull link xD ... how did you get it ? I'm using this in a loop script so It is not the same all the time xD
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<rebarbror> I dont understand, my bootable usb stick works perfect with my laptop but when I use it on my pc it just hangs and after a while random texts start popping up
<blazemore> ShapeShifter499: First answer here, uses i8kutils http://askubuntu.com/questions/281478/fan-speed-in-ubuntu-pwmconfig-no-pwm-capable-sensor-modules-installed
<blazemore> rebarbror: Does your computer boot from other USB sticks OK?
<Enissay> blazemore, or never mind, I see now how xD
<Enissay> blazemore, Thanks mate <3
<rebarbror> I have only tried one, but it worked perfect with my laptop.
<rebarbror> tried diffrent usb slots but no diffrence
<sillyme> is there a way to see what kernel headers i have installed ?
<blazemore> rebarbror: Sure your PC's BIOS is set to boot from USB?
<blazemore> sillyme: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<rebarbror> yeah ofc, it hangs when the windows come ups with welcome to linux
<rebarbror> window*
<sillyme> ty
<blazemore> "welcome to linux" ?
<blazemore> Where does it say that?
<rebarbror> welocome*
<blazemore> Are you sure you've downloaded Ubuntu?
<rebarbror> sorry I wrote wrong
<rebarbror> only says welcome
<ActionPa1snip> sounds liek XP
<MonkeyDust> rebarbror  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<xyz123> [Partitioning] just confirming: which partition does the base system reside in? How much space does it need
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cfhowlett> sounds like wubi
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: the base install will be in /  and will need to be about 8Gb to be comfortable
<rebarbror> ubuntu is not installed, I am trying to install it
<blazemore> xyz123: I recommend 8GiB to not run into problems
<Skizu> Hey I'm using putty to connect to my server, is there a way I can download stuff from the server to the pc i'm using putty on?
<blazemore> Skizu: Use FileZilla
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: then 1.1xRAM for swap (assuming more than 2Gb RAM) and the rest for /home
<Skizu> blazemore: What's FileZilla?
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: sftp client for windows
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: i have created a 50GB / primary partition but keeps failing
<blazemore> Skizu: It's a file transfer client
<rebarbror> will try to install from cd
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: you can have / for all folders, not a problem
<MonkeyDust> rebarbror  ubuntu has no "welcome to linux"... is that a cd that was delivered with a magazine or so?
<rebarbror> it's just says welcome
<rebarbror> ---
<Skizu> blazemore: I've winSCP for that, was wondering if I could do something in ssh so I could make a bash file to do the action
<blazemore> Skizu: WinSCp will work fine too
<rebarbror> and it's the img file from thier website
<rebarbror> 12.4lts
<blazemore> from whose? Ubuntu doesn't provide an img file
<rebarbror> 12.04*
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: sure, you can run:  ssh user@server "grep paul /etc/passwd"
<rebarbror> iso file
<cfhowlett> rebarbror, ? what site did you get it from?
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: it will run the command on the server and give you back your prompt
<Skizu> ActionPa1snip: What'd that do
<rebarbror> ubuntu.com
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: finds the name paul in /etc/passwd
<lenzeor> Hey guys! I just installed linux on an old laptop and the graphics chip seems to be faulty. How can I make my system use fallback graphics only (from a root shell)?
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: saves having to connect, run it, then disconnect
<blazemore> rebarbror: Do you get a menu with options like "Install" and "Try Ubuntu Before Installing" etc?
<ActionPa1snip> lenzeor: add the boot option: nomodeset
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: I'm trying to partition manually .... wanted to have seperate partitions for certain things... probably is when i do guided entire partition it works fine.... as soon as i partition manually giving / 50 GB alone it fails to setup base system
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: great if you have multiple PCs
<lenzeor> ActionPalsnip, how do I do that?
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: can't figure out why it would keep failing
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Skizu> ActionPa1snip: how do I download to my local like that?
<kjlikj> Hello
<blazemore> Hello kjlikj
<cfhowlett> kjlikj, greetings
<rebarbror> that's where it hangs, it just shows welcome in the window the rest in just a white square
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: you can use scp (or winscp in Windows)
<kjlikj> Web fonts is not exists one my browser ?
<blazemore> rebarbror: Are you able to take a picture...?
<cfhowlett> rebarbror, ok.  hey did you md5sum check the iso?
<ActionPa1snip> kjlikj: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: kind of a silly question why do i need to md5sum the iso?
<Skizu> ActionPa1snip: So there isn't a way I can use putty to put stuff on my pc?
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: so you know that it is complete and consistant
<blazemore> Skizu: Putty isn't a file transfer client, so no
<lenzeor> ActionPalsnip, apparently I gotta do that from the installer?
<kjlikj> 11.10
<rebarbror> I just used a program called rufus to make my usb stick bootable
<blazemore> 11.10 isn't supported any more, kjlikj
<Skizu> blazemore: Ok thanks =]
<rebarbror> yeah sure, I can take a picture
<kjlikj> heh
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: the cd installs if i partition using guided.... wouldn't that be enough to confirm that it is complete?
<ActionPa1snip> Skizu: putty isnt for file copying, you can connect to the same service on the same server using filezilla and manouvre files
<blazemore> rebarbror: Wait
<cfhowlett> rebarbror, which doesn't answer the question.  did you md5sum check?
<blazemore> rebarbror: Firstly, check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<ActionPa1snip> xyz123: no as files used to install the OS may be damaged
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|rebarbror,
<kjlikj> i am talking about the fonts not about my ubuntu version
<ubottu> rebarbror,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blazemore> !eol | kjlikj
<ubottu> kjlikj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kjlikj> the is not a scientific talk
<ShapeShifter499> blazemore, doesn't seem to be doing anything
<rebarbror> how do I cheack the md5 sums?
<blazemore> kjlikj: This is the official Ubuntu support channel. Support for Ubuntu 11.10 has ended
<cfhowlett> kjlikj, 11.10 dead and no longer supported.
<blazemore> rebarbror: Did you read the "how to md5sum" link?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|rebarbror,
<ubottu> rebarbror,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionPa1snip> kjlikj: the release is not supported by the community in any way, id doesnt matter what the issue is, you are using a dead release
<rebarbror> thx
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  first get a supported release, then ask again
<kjlikj> ok what are the support versions here
<blazemore> kjlikj: 12.04 and 13.04
<cfhowlett> kjlikj, suggest you update to at least 12.04
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  type /topic to find out
<kjlikj> from12.04 to 13.4 ?
<blazemore> kjlikj: Yes, it says in the /topic
<cfhowlett> kjlikj, choose one. 12.04 is long term support.  13.04 is not.
<ActionPa1snip> kjlikj: yes, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 are supporte
<kjlikj> 13.04 is not out yet ?
<blazemore> kjlikj: They're named by date - 13.04 was released in April 2013
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  it is, 13.10 will be the next (2013, 10th month)
<ActionPa1snip> kjlikj: it was released in 20(13) in the (4)th month, April. What do you reckon?
<kjlikj> mm great
<kjlikj> ididnt know that before
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  that's called "learning"
<kjlikj> so 13.04 is working
<kjlikj> Yeah exactly
<blazemore> kjlikj: Yes, and you might actually find your problem disappears when you install it anyway :)
<kjlikj> and how to get learning :)
<kjlikj> i am downloading the updates
<kjlikj> how to know all that about ubuntu and linux
<kjlikj> it is really great work
<blazemore> kjlikj: Use it
<blazemore> kjlikj: If you use it, you won't get *worse* at it
<kjlikj> just ?
<blazemore> kjlikj: Yes. When something doesn't work, don't give up and just use WIndows for it. Force yourself to learn how to fix it, and why it wasn't working in the first place
<kjlikj> so i should stay 24 hours with Ubuntu
<blazemore> kjlikj: Or get a job as a Linux sysadmin, and you'll have to learn pretty quickly :L
<kjlikj> how?
<kjlikj> sysadmin
<mead0w> I'm new to linux as well kjlikj
<kjlikj> Great
<blazemore> I was joking actually, I think you need to *already* know quite a lot about Linux before you can do it professionally...
<cfhowlett> !lamp|kjlikj,
<ubottu> kjlikj,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<blazemore> cfhowlett: ...?
<kjlikj> Lamp
<cfhowlett> kjlikj, installing lamp is a great place to learn some linux
<kjlikj> i have been using Wamp
<blazemore> Well you're already familiar with the "amp" part
<kjlikj> Yeah
<cfhowlett> :)
<kjlikj> i am a web developer
<rebarbror> th md5 values are correct
<mead0w> I really want to learn about PHP and hopefully create small web projects
<kjlikj> i am designe the wordpress themes
<blazemore> rebarbror: I've never heard of the tool you used to create the bootable USB - could you try using unetbootin, which is well-regarded in this channel, and generally
<kjlikj> blazemore
<kjlikj> i think that lamp is just for web devs
<blazemore> erm... web devs just do the dev
<blazemore> I would assume they don't concern themselves with systems-y stuff, at least our web devs don't
<rebarbror> okay, will try the program you mentiones
<kjlikj> ok
<kjlikj> i know about the simple commands
<kjlikj> like
<kjlikj> ls
<kjlikj> pwd
<kjlikj> cd
<kjlikj> mkdir
<FloodBot1> kjlikj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rpage> help all when is the ubuntu phone being releases
<auronandace> !touch | rpage
<ubottu> rpage: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rpage> hello all, when is the ubuntu phone is releasing
<kjlikj> sorry
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  don't hit enter too often
<kjlikj> it is better then using guis
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kjlikj> ok
<kjlikj> sysadmin is Cert ?
<rpage> what hardware will the phone be shipped on
<rpage> when is the release date
<blazemore> rpage: Did you read the page you were linked?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | rpage
<ubottu> rpage: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<blazemore> kjlikj: Sysadmin is a job title, short for "system administrator"
<rpage> Touch Developer Preview
<rpage> yes
<kjlikj> mm
<kjlikj> great
<kjlikj> what about LHCE
<auronandace> rpage: seriously, read what the bot says: go to #ubuntu-touch
<kjlikj> orry
<kjlikj> sorry
<kjlikj> RHCE
<blazemore> kjlikj: RHCE is RedHat Certified Engineer, which is a well-respected industry certification for Linux Systems Administrators, and is offtopic in this channel
<MonkeyDust> kjlikj  your questions are not for this channel
<moz_> Hi, I have ubuntu 12 on a lenovo b560 laptop. Bluetooth doesn't work. Any hint?
<blazemore> !bluetooth | moz_
<ubottu> moz_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blazemore> Have you read these, moz_ ?
<moz_> blazemore, not jet
<moz_> blazemore, why doesn't bluetooth work automatically?
<blazemore> moz_: Possibly because your bluetooth module's manufacturer doesn't make drivers for Linux
<blazemore> moz_: Mostly, bluetooth does work automatically
<moz_> blazemore, I see
<Guest24745> Hello everyone how's it going? I have Ubuntu 13.04 64bit and am having a little issue. I have a Dell N4010 and my keyboard has Fkeys that control screen brightness. When I try to use them the brightness Icon and bar show up on the top right of the screen but the brightness don't change. Instead the icon just flickers. I booted back into Windows and it works just fine so I know it's not the computer, anyone have a suggestion?
<blazemore> Guest24745: Before I even start to answer, I'd like to thank you for phrasing your question perfectly
<blazemore> Guest24745: You are a beacon of hope for this channel
<ana_> holaholahplahpola
<blazemore> see usually we just get that ^
<blazemore> Guest24745: What is the output of running the command    cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<ana_> hello
<blazemore> hello ana_
<ana_> i am spanish x)
<blazemore> !es | ana_
<ubottu> ana_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ana_> how are you?
<ana_> xd
<Guest24745> Blazemore no such file or directory
<Guest24745> I have to restart brb
<xyz123> ActionPa1snip: the checksum was good
<xyz123> ;/
<ana_> byebye see you soon
<moz_> blazemore, I'm following the instruction at the page you gave me. As I tip: hcitool dev, I receive a void answer
<moz_> blazemore, It seems my laptop has no bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> moz_  do you have a bluetooth adapter?
<blazemore> moz_: After installing the packages, reboot
<hansp> I installed Lamp, and ive added my webprojectfolder into the /var/www/ but when i try to open the /var/www/project/ its unreadable. Its owned by the root. How do I change that in safe way?
<moz_> MonkeyDust, well no, I thought that bluetooth was built inside of the laptop.
<moz_> blazemore, I realized that those packages were already installed
<tahitibob> yes
<moz_> blazemore, MonkeyDust: start: Job is already running: bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> moz_  the job, but without hardwaren then
<anton02> hi, how do you apt-get a whole system?
<Okitain> anton02: what do you want to do?
<blazemore> anton02: Could you be more specific?
<anton02> i want to emerge world but on debian
<moz_> MonkeyDust, blazemore: how can I prove whether I do have a bluetooth hardare?
<moz_> hardware
<blazemore> anton02: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would be the closest
<anton02> oh
<anton02> is there a way to apt-get install everything that would be on a dvd?
<blazemore> No because some packages can't be installed alongside each other
<anton02> i just dont want to have to keep installing stuff. i want everything i would ever need now
<blazemore> What do you actually want to achieve?
<blazemore> Oh
<blazemore> You could set up a local apt mirror
<blazemore> But I don't understand your motives
<anton02> cool
<anton02> how big would the whole mirror be
<blazemore> Very very large
<anton02> about 20gb?
<blazemore> Depends how many of the repositories you want to mirror
<anton02> i just amd64
<anton02> want
<blazemore> Just the main, security, and updates repository for a single architecture is about 70GiB
<blazemore> If you also want universe and multiverse, it will be a LOT more
<anton02> what does universe have that main doesnt have?
<blazemore> !universe | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<blazemore> The first link
<anton02> actually im on debian so would that still apply to me
<blazemore> !debian | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Pici> no. ask in #debian
<blazemore> Debian's not supported here, anton02 - they have their own active channel on this network in #debian
<anton02> i was there but theres some asshoels that dont like answering legit questions
<auronandace> !language | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> anton02: Ignore him.
<usr13> anton02: If you lean to get along with everyone, you will be able to get *way* better support.  IRC channels are a great help for you and the rest of us, don't let some rude person run you off.  If you ignore thier rude comments you can function just fine in spite of them.
<anton02> okay ill try again there
<usr13> anton02: (Don't let someone else control your emotions, don't let them push your buttons :)
<blazemore> anton02: You might want to think a little bit about what you *actually* want from this endeavour
<anton02> i have a 10mb/s connection at uni, and about 20kb/s at home so it's annoying having to install stuff at home
<blazemore> anton02: Habits from Gentoo don't necessarily translate to Debian; I don't know Gentoo but it's possible you're doing the equivelant of buying a motorbike and then demanding someone sell you a steering-wheel cover that fits
<blazemore> ie "emerge world" might have no equivelant on Debian
<Okitain> anton02: download the 3 DVD isos and mount them at home.
<anton02> is there groups of software you can install like all development software for example
<blazemore> anton02: Look at "tasksel" application
<anton02> i only have access to a mirror that doesn't have debian-cd
<blazemore> anton02: Okitain's suggestion of downloading the Debian DVDs for safe-keeping isn't a bad idea, but I'm ending this discussion and asking you to continue it with the folks in #debian
<Pici> Can we please move the debian discussion to #debian?
<Pici> blazemore: thanks :)
<Peanut> Hi folks - is swapping on SSD recommended? I've got a server with 64GB of RAM (for virtual guests), and 2x 120G SSD - I'd rather not reserve 25% of my SSD capacity for swap?
<blazemore> anton02: And if you PM me the URL of any files you need I can mirror them for you temporarily on a very fast server
<blazemore> Peanut: You probably don't need much/any swap with that much RAM
<blazemore> Peanut: Repeated writes to an SSD lower its life-span, so anything which minimises writes to an SSD will increase its life-span
<usr13> Peanut: It is not a big issue.
<Peanut> blazemore: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: swap wears out SSDs, you could get a small HDD or even a USB stick as swap, save your internal SSDs
<blazemore> However Peanut in real life you'll likely replace those SSDs before they fail
<Peanut> I hope the machine won't ever swap, as long as I don't overcommit the ram.
<usr13> Peanut: I know there are those that avoid creating swap partitions on SSDs but it doesn't make that much difference.  I would go on and do it.
<blazemore> I would *hope* Linux pre-emptively copies pages to the swap file...
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: depends on the activities and settings on the guests
<blazemore> Peanut: My advice for you is to make a small (4GiB) swap partition, which probably won't ever get used
<blazemore> Peanut: Your SSDs aren't going to catch fire
<Peanut> The machine got a bit more memory than I intended, because of a too-good-to-resist offer from the vendor *grin*
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: i'd make a tempfs storage and have all temps and so forth use that, rather than the SSDs
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: RAM is cheap
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: If you have plenty of RAM, the swap partition is not used that much.  So if you have an SSD, just make sure you have plenty of RAM and don't worry about it.
<kuhno> i've already killed 2 SSD... so i don't swap to SSD any more
<Peanut> kuhno: ouch..
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: tempfs storage?
<kuhno> but at least i pay the same money each time and get double capacity :)
<Peanut> Also, on 13.04, do I need to add anything to fstab to activate trim?
<kuhno> i even told my windows to swap to the ramdisk because it didn't boot without swap file...
<blazemore> Peanut: Not in fstab, but you do need to jump through a couple of low hoops... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<Drewroo> hey can i get some help with something?
<blazemore> !ask | Drewroo
<ubottu> Drewroo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: (I am not sure how tempfs storage would incur fewer read-writes.)
<Bjond> usr13: it uses the ram, right?
<Drewroo> im trying to run sudo apt-get install git build-essential libgtk2.0-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev libwx-perl libmodule-build-perl libnet-dbus-perl      but then i get this E: Unable to locate package libwxgtk2.8-dev
<Drewroo> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libwxgtk2.8-dev'
<Drewroo> E: Unable to locate package libwx-perl
<Drewroo> E: Unable to locate package libnet-dbus-perl
<usr13> Bjond: I don't know, (don't think so).
<Drewroo> welll didnt mean to break that up
<blazemore> Drewroo: a) don't paste multiple lines to the channel. b) run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Drewroo> did that
<kuhno> !patience
<Bjond> !tmpfs | usr13
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> Drewroo: Can you put the whole command you ran, and the full output, onto http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<Okitain> Drewroo: does installing a random program, say, nano, work?
<usr13> Bjond: See, ubottu doesn't even know about tmpfs
<blazemore> Okitain: nano ships with Ubuntu, that was a poor example. Let me see his error first
<Bjond> usr13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: you'd be writing temp rubbish to the RAM instead of to the SSD
<Drewroo> i just installed xchat
<Drewroo> and am using it
<usr13> Okitain: What do you mean by random program?
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: I use it for web cache, speeds up browsing slightly
<blazemore> Drewroo: Can you put the whole command you ran, and the full output, onto http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<Drewroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992893/
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: I see.  Ok.  Thanks
<blazemore> !info libwx-perl
<ubottu> libwx-perl (source: libwx-perl): interface to wxWidgets cross-platform GUI toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9911-1 (raring), package size 1691 kB, installed size 6035 kB
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: if you can reduce the writes to slow HDDs and keep data in RAM as much as possible the OS will run faster
<blazemore> Drewroo: if you open your Software Sources options program, can you make sure the "universe" repository is ticked?
<Drewroo> would it be useful to know im using the 64bit ubuntu?
<blazemore> Drewroo: Usually yes, but in this case I know the problem
<Achillesiv> not sure if this is the right place but I'm currently on 13.04 and on gedit the options file, edit, etc are not there.  I'm guessing it might be some security thing kind of like su password being disabled by default.
<ActionPa1snip> Drewroo: uname -m      x86_64 = 64bit    i686 = 32bit
<ActionPa1snip> Achillesiv: move your mouse to the top panel
<ActionPa1snip> Achillesiv: there is no 'su password', its not a thing
<Achillesiv> tried that, but it didn
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: True.  But again, if you have plenty of RAM, swap is not used that much and what is loaded into RAM just stays there and is used as needed.  So, theoretically, it doesn't make a lot of difference.  Right?
<Achillesiv> did not work
<Drewroo> blazemore:  im kind of a noob with ubuntu  where is this software sources program?
<blazemore> Drewroo: Hit the dash and search for it :)
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: vm.swappiness will dictate how often data is swapped out etc, seeting it to 1 will help lots
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: Right.
<blazemore> Drewroo: Or poke around System Settings by clicking the cog in the top-right corner of the screen
<xkernel> I can't find MDB2_Driver_sqlite in apt-get
<blazemore> !details | xkernel what are you trying to do? Who told you to look for it there
<ubottu> xkernel what are you trying to do? Who told you to look for it there: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionPa1snip> Achillesiv: does it affect other text editors? Try installing leafpad
<Drewroo> yea i did that but i see ubuntu store and software & updates
<blazemore> Drewroo: Software and updates
<xkernel> blazemore, Ubuntu 13.04, trying to install MDB2_Driver_sqlite to allow owncloud use sqlite
<blazemore> Drewroo: Sorry I can't remember what things are called exactly
<blazemore> xkernel: Are you following a tutorial?
<Drewroo> ok
<Drewroo> universe is checked
<ActionPa1snip> Drewroo: what do you want to achieve?
<Drewroo> already was
<xkernel> blazemore, no but got that error from the log
<blazemore> Drewroo: OK now it'll work
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: He was getting an error installing some packages which are in Universe; his Universe component was disabled, I had him enable it. Waiting for confirmation
<blazemore> xkernel: sudo apt-get install php-mdb2-driver-mysql
<Drewroo> o wait i must of inabled that when it asked if i wanted to use universe source when installing xchat -.-
<Drewroo> so basically i fixit on accident
<Achillesiv> leafpad eh will check it out
<xkernel> blazemore, it's already installed but i want sqlite not mysql
<blazemore> lol Drewroo
<blazemore> xkernel: sudo apt-get install php-mdb2-driver-sqlite
<Drewroo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Achillesiv> it does work for the terminal or at least with options on the panel just not gedit
<blazemore> Drewroo: Pastebin the entire error, please. Also, did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<xkernel> blazemore, it's not there as I said in the begining
<Drewroo> not since enabling universe?
<blazemore> OK xkernel except you said you were trying to install something called MDB2_Driver_sqlite
<Drewroo> you think thats the problem?
<blazemore> Yes Drewroo You need to update the repository
<Drewroo> gotcha
<blazemore> xkernel: humour me: sudo apt-get install php-mdb2-driver-sqlite
<Drewroo> still get that error
<Drewroo> ill pastebin
<daftykins> Marissa: hey, interesting to hear - i think i would have an idea on that apache behaviour possibly
<blazemore> Drewroo: Close the window where you enabled Universe
<xkernel> blazemore, yeah sorry I didn't mention the package name but php-mdb2-driver-sqlite is not here
<blazemore> !info php-mdb2-driver-sqlite
<ubottu> Package php-mdb2-driver-sqlite does not exist in raring
<usr13> !pastebinit | Drewroo
<ubottu> Drewroo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> xkernel: Are you following a tutorial?
<b0x> Schrodinger`Cat: are you alive?
<usr13> Drewroo: For example; You can do  sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Drewroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992928/
<xkernel> blazemore, Nope!
<ball999> why i don't see php and nginx user or group in cat /etc/passwd ?
<blazemore> ball999: Have you installed nginx?
<ball999> yes
<ball999> it is running right now
<ball999> www-data is nginx user
<auronandace> Drewroo: why are you using such an old kernel?
<Guest16804> :Blazemore I am back sorry about that restart. The output of the command cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness is no such file or directory
<Drewroo> dunno i just downloaded yesterday...
<usr13> Drewroo: uname -r
<blazemore> The thing that stands out to me there, Drewroo is "update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media"
<Achillesiv> well leafpad did give me options but I was hoping to go to edit,preferences,plugins,the goal was to disable the file panel plugin
<Drewroo> ah
<blazemore> Drewroo: I think you need a reboot
<Drewroo> i understand the problem then
<Achillesiv> ok will give it a try
<blazemore> Solves 99% of weirdness
<Achillesiv> right on man
<blazemore> Guest16804: Are there any directories under /sys/class/backlight? (ls /sys/class/backlight)
<Drewroo> im running from live usb, which i assumed i could keep a uh workstation for on the go, can i not do that with ubuntu?
<blazemore> Drewroo: Everything will be lost when you reboot
<Drewroo> lame
<blazemore> !persistance
<Drewroo> even with persistant
<blazemore> Oh fine
<blazemore> Did you already set up persistance?
<auronandace> !usb | Drewroo
<ubottu> Drewroo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ball999> can you please tell me how to give www-data permission to write in one folder? thanks in advance
<Drewroo> well when i used live usb creator program
<ActionPa1snip> Drewroo: if you have persistance then changes will be kept
<ActionPa1snip> Drewroo: you needed to conciously set persistance
<blazemore> Drewroo: What was the name of the program you used to make the bootable USB/ Was it Linux Live USB (LiLi) ?
<Guest16804> blazemore,  it says /sys/class/backlight is a directory
<blazemore> yeah Guest16804 do ls not cat
<ActionPa1snip> Drewroo: if you boot to an ubuntu  install media, you can install to USB without issue, like a normal internal hdd
<usr13> ball999: Which folder?
<ball999> in ww
<Guest16804> blazemore, the output of ls /sys/class/backlight is ls /sys/class/backlight
<ball999> /usr/share/nginx/www/folder/
<Drewroo> universal usb installer
<Drewroo> so im guessing i have to redo it
<linuxliam> anyone having trouble with skype crashin constantly
<mandla> Hello
<usr13> ball999: The way I do it is just serve from /home/  Like:   /home/ball999/www  or /home/ball999/public_html or /home/ball999/site1 or /home/ball999/site2 Something like that, (and just symlink to /var/www/
<usr13> ball999: chown www-data /usr/share/nginx/www/folder/  #But again, if you serve from a /home/ dir you don't have to do that. And you can create a new user for each site if you want.
<ball999> please can you tell me where is www apache folder in ubuntu?
<somsip> ball999: /var/www usually
<mandla> i want to install a dell 110T LTO5 tape drive using the LSI SAS HBA
<somsip> linuxliam: not since the last couple of upgrades. Is it up to date and where did you install from?
<mandla> on ubuntu 10.04 using poweredge 1900
<usr13> ball999: Oh, you are using nginx?    Well, same applies, nginx as well as apache will follow symlinks.
<satmandu> Hi all... I was wondering if I could ask a question about rebooting at vfs related kernel panics... (How do I get the kernel to reboot if it can't find nfs rootfs?)
<usr13> ball999: So, are you actually using nginx?  (Or apache2?)
<blazemore> !nomodeset > rebarbror
<ubottu> rebarbror, please see my private message
<linuxliam> somsip: 13.04 repos
<ActionPa1snip> mandla: have you contacted Dell?
<somsip> linuxliam: it may be worth downloading the deb from Skype and installing with sudo dpkg -i skype.deb, but usually the official repo is the only official recommendation
<blazemore> !skype > linuxliam
<ubottu> linuxliam, please see my private message
<Porkidio2183> Ubuntu is deliberately preventing me from avoiding to show recent files and folder in the dash. How come i can't get it to NOT show me anything under there? Privacy options is NO HELP!!!!!
<usr13> ball999: You can create symlinks like so:  ln -s /home/ball999/site1 /var/www/awesome-site1 ; ln -s /home/ball999/site2 /var/www/asesome-site2  etc..
<linuxliam> blazemore: i did it didnt help
<usr13> ball999: Or have different user for each site.
<blazemore> Porkidio2183: Go to System Settings and choose Privacy. Then, turn off the button next to Record Activity.
<linuxliam> skype seems to core dump when in video call i am aware its a propitiatory package so not much can be done to help
<blazemore> linuxliam: Are you using the latest version from Microsoft?
<blazemore> linuxliam: What is the output of       dpkg -l | grep skype-bin | awk '{print $3}'
<linuxliam> blazemore: 4.2.0.11
<james__> hello
<blazemore> linuxliam: Is it easy to reproduce? Do you have a copy of the error message(s) and core dumps etc?
<blazemore> hello james__
<buffy-976> t
<linuxliam> blazemore: i could probably reproduce it but  i cant right now
<ni551801> Hey?
<blazemore> Hello ni551801
<ni551801> is there a German User on?
<blazemore> !de | ni551801
<ubottu> ni551801: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SkyDreamer> Is there a code of the bot ubottu ?
<blazemore> SkyDreamer: It runs Bucket, I believe
<Myrtti> SkyDreamer: it's a supybot
<blazemore> I believed wrong
<blazemore> !bots | SkyDreamer
<ubottu> SkyDreamer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SkyDreamer> Okay thanks
<MasterProgram> I need help trouble shooting my lamp server setup. It was working and now it's not, What's worse the software center says that mysql-server 5.5 is installed but it fails when I try and remove it, so that I can reinstall it. As well tasksel says lamp-server isn't installed and when I try and install it, it fails!
<cinvoke> xubuntu 13.04 halts on checking battery state. i read that my Xauthority file may be corrupted, so i moved that and rebooted.  however, this didnt fix the problem.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Xor64> Hello there
<Xor64> Does anyone know why ubuntu makes my fans speed up so much ?
<Xor64> And the CPU is getting terribly hot
<Okitain> Xor64: try running powertop?
<CuboidCatfish> Hi
<cinvoke> yo
<CuboidCatfish> :D
<Okitain> CuboidCatfish: hullo.
<CuboidCatfish> I want to talk something other than Ubuntu. do /join#ubuntu-social
<MasterProgram> I need help trouble shooting my lamp server setup. It was working and now it's not, What's worse the software center says that mysql-server 5.5 is installed but it fails when I try and remove it, so that I can reinstall it. As well tasksel says lamp-server isn't installed and when I try and install it, it fails!
<Strav> he. I'm having a hard time to get rid of some glxinfo error message on a remote ubuntu 13.04 vm. If anyone can help, here is the output of glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/cyvWtg4D (when accessing the vm via ssh with X redirection). Note that ultimately, I'm trying to get the android emulator to run past the initialization of opengles when accessing with freenx or vnc. When trying to run glxinfo from freenx, I get:
<Strav> http://pastebin.com/fsVSf2na.
<Xor64> I was told powertop is not that good, but I'll try
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: it wont let you purge it?
<MasterProgram> cinvoke: how do i do that?
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: just t be clear, youd like to remove it and install again?
<MasterProgram> yes
<blazemore> !ubuntu-channels | CuboidCatfish
<blazemore> CuboidCatfish: #ubuntu-offtopic
<horrorxstory> hey everyone
<blazemore> hello horrorxstory
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server55
<MasterProgram> cinvoke: since last night when I tried to let software updater update my system, my system wont update, remove and/or install software.
<Xor64> X is using 30 ms/s, is that normal ?
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: sudo apt-get install mysql-server55
<cinvoke> o
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: oh
<Xor64> although I have a global CPU usage of 3.6%
<blazemore> MasterProgram: What is the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: what error message?
<blazemore> Xor64: Not a problem, then
<Xor64> blazemore: Should I toggle the things shown as "Bad" in tunables ?
<blazemore> Xor64: Are you talking about powertop?
<Xor64> blazemore: yep
<blazemore> Xor64: You can if you want; I don't use a laptop so I don't use it
<silkcut> ahoy hoy
<blazemore> ahoy hoy mr burns
<Strav> Just out of curiosity. Is ubuntu still going ahead with it's ad-ware desktop?
<blazemore> What do you mean Strav ?
<blazemore> I've never heard of this, and it's the sort of thing I'd have heard...
<cinvoke> anyone in here good at debugging boot issues?
<blazemore> So unless it's been announced in the last 30 minutes, you're mistaken
<MasterProgram> blazemore & cinvoke:  I ran sudo apt-get update and it didn't give me an error.
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: whats the output of sudo apt-get purge mysql-server55?
<blazemore> MasterProgram: When you say your system "won't" update or install software, what do you mean? Do you get an error every time?
<auronandace> Strav: you can disable and  even remove the amazon plugin if you so desire
<cinvoke> MasterProgram: that command should delete your mysql server.  please make sure thats ok.
<Strav> blazemore: well those useless lenses that will allow to pollute my application searches with proprietary softwares, amazon and soon to be many many other companies search results?
<blazemore> Strav: You can disable online sources in the options
<MasterProgram> blazemore: I don't so much know about the installing of new software, but software updater tells me that it fails to install the new updates. Then it's like the updater crashes.
<blazemore> MasterProgram: Can you please paste the output of running the command "sudo apt-get upgrade" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Strav> auronandace, blazemore: I know all this. What I'm wondering is: do they still wish to push advertisement on the platform? (last time I checked, there was those announcements of more lenses to come ... no will to turn those off by default, etc. etc.)
<blazemore> Strav: It's not advertising, and this is the end of this discussion. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<auronandace> Strav: not really a discussion for this channel, this is just support, try asking in #ubuntu-discuss
<Okitain> Xor64: what video card are you using?
<Strav> ok then back to my real issue: I'm having a hard time to get rid of some glxinfo error message on a remote ubuntu 13.04 vm. If anyone can help, here is the output of glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/cyvWtg4D (when accessing the vm via ssh with X redirection). Note that ultimately, I'm trying to get the android emulator to run past the initialization of opengles when accessing with freenx or vnc. When trying to run glxinfo from freenx, I
<Strav> get: http://pastebin.com/fsVSf2na.
<Xor64> ATI Radeon HD something Mobility
<linuxliam> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993067/
<Xor64> I'm trying to install proprietary drivers
<blazemore> Aww linuxliam you're pretty stuffed... I guess you could try completely removing the ~/.Skype directory
<blazemore> Xor64: There isn't a card currently being manufactured called "ATI Radeon HD something Mobility"
<linuxliam> :/
<Xor64> Radeon HD 7670M
<Xor64> to be more precise :P
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo; sudo aticonfig --initial
<blazemore> Then reboot
 * genii ponders && instead of ;
<Xor64> I'm currently installing proprietary fglrx through the "software source" utility
<MasterProgram> blazemore: I ran the sudo apt-get upgrade command and created a gist for it here, https://gist.github.com/MasterProgram/e1b7e4132e58cf558e63
<blazemore> genii is probably right, although it won't matter reallyin this case
<blazemore> MasterProgram: What is the output of "sudo service mysql restart" ?
<Xor64> blazemore: I guess it'll install all of these and configure itself then
<ActionPa1snip> genii: && will only run the next command if the previous command worked (and returned '0'), ; will simply run regardless
<sirg> hi
<sirg> what is the best way to set permissions and ownership of the /var/www/ folder?
<MasterProgram> blazermore: I ran the sudo service mysql restart command and added the output to the gist from before, https://gist.github.com/MasterProgram/e1b7e4132e58cf558e63!
<blazemore> sirg: chmod and chown, respectively
<blazemore> MasterProgram: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5
<RayWizard> chrome uses too much ram, sadly 8 gb is not enought for casual browsing nowdays, i heard there is linux patch that predicts pages it whould need to load and prefetches them from swapfile but dont remember name, can someone enghliten me?
<blazemore> RayWizard: if your browser is using 8GiB RAM for casual browsing, that's the problem you should be asking about
<RayWizard> blazemore: firefox gui gets very laggy due to single threaded nature, when on ~200 tabs
<rootpt> I use tor_vm to hide my real IP, but i have a problem.
<rootpt> In the ubuntu machine i configure the file /etc/resolv.conf to use the ip of the TOR network like this: nameserver 192.168.1.5 (ip of the tor_vm machine)..
<rootpt> All works fine but i've got one little problem..
<rootpt> The IP automatically switches after 10 or 15 minutes.. do u know why ? i want that IP in the file resolv.conf to not change.. anyone can help me?
<FloodBot1> rootpt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> RayWizard  rephrase: how to prevent 8gb being used for casual browsing
<MasterProgram> blazemore: I was successful using the sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 but tasksel will still not install lamp server and I no longer have it telling me that their is software to be updated?
<blazemore> rootpt: Change it in network manager
<blazemore> rootpt: Could you just let me know exactly what line 2 of your /etc/resolv.conf file says? I just need to check something
<RayWizard> MonkeyDust: modern browsers dont have LRU cache of curently used pages, casue users that need 100+ tabs are not majority of their market
<blazemore> ikonia: How'd you know he was on kali?
<ikonia> blazemore: I am amazing
<blazemore> Do you quickly grep the nick of everyone who asks a question?
<MonkeyDust> RayWizard  100+ tabs is not casual browsing
<blazemore> Because I do
<cinvoke> blazemore: how do you grep in here?
<blazemore> cinvoke: I mean grep your own log files
<cinvoke> blazemore: o :)
<nightdrever> at boot my pc says kvm dissabled by bios what is kvm and what drawbacks it not running?
<blazemore> !kvm | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<blazemore> nightdrever: If you don't know what it is, you don't need to worry about it :)
<cinvoke> blazemore: do you use a terminal client?
<RayWizard> i used to browse 300+ tabs in opera in 2008 on 2gb of ram
<blazemore> cinvoke: I do, I use weechat
<cinvoke> blazemore: thx!
<Tomy2938> when I tried mounting a remote nfs filesystems I can't create files on the local mount, it keep stating "Read-only file system"
<Tomy2938> When I check the parameters of the mount it shows as rw, any ideas?
<chinno55> Anyone here use ARM Ubuntu?
<blazemore> Tomy2938: Can you create files in that folder on the remote machine?
<MasterProgram> blazemore: I also tried to reinstall mysql-server-5.5 using the software center and it says that "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<Tomy2938> blazemore, checking that
<blazemore> MasterProgram: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.5"
<Tomy2938> blazemore, I was able to create and delete files in the source system
<Tomy2938> The seocnd system where I am mounting it is not able to write to it
<Tomy2938> I am using the following options in the NFS server exportfs 10.0.0.0/16(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
<MasterProgram> blazemore: I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.5 and pasted the resulting output to the gist mentioned earlier, https://gist.github.com/MasterProgram/e1b7e4132e58cf558e63
<Tomy2938> When I try mounting it on the second system I am mounting it as the following "mount -t nfs it5:/shares/webteamnfs -o auto,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,rw /nfsmounts/webteamnfs"
<Tomy2938> I am not sure why this isn'r working
<Diranged> It seems like it may be impossible for me to make a 'metapackage' that dicatates the exact versions of a few other packages I want installed on a system, and have that able to force downgrades?
<Diranged> Ie … Package 'meta 1.0 ' requiring 'nginx (= 1.2)', but 'meta 1.1' requiring 'nginx (= 1.3)'.. the install of meta 1.1 works, but t he install of meta1.0 fails if ive already got nginx 1.3..
<Tomy2938> What could be causing this issue?
<geudrik> I'm trying to get 8021q support going, but modprobe is throwing a hissy fit.. I get "libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:554 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/2.6.32-20-pve/modules.dep.bin'" as an error. Thoughts?
<Diranged> Is that right?
<blazemore> geudrik: What's the output of "file /lib/modules/2.6.32-20-pve/modules.dep.bin"
<geudrik> blazemore: The file doesnt exist, hence my question. I installed the vlan package
<leo-the-manic> For Ubuntu Server: is eBox still a thing? Does it have a homepage? Has it become "zentyal.org" somehow?
<leo-the-manic> I am new and just came across some documentation about eBox but can't find any info for it on the web, other than community Ubuntu help
<blazemore> leo-the-manic: What is eBox?
<Pici> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<blazemore> leo-the-manic: Sounds like webmin
<macondo> If lsusb shows that my device is connected to Bus 004 Device 002, which ttyUSB port should I use?
<blazemore> macondo: Is this for a serial terminal device connected over USB?
<MasterProgram> blazemore: did you get a chance to check my gist yet?
<blazemore> MasterProgram: Sorry I missed it earlier. "sudo apt-get -f install" and gist any errors please :)
<macondo> blazemore: no, it's a usb device (specifically HP calculator)
<blazemore> macondo: What are you asking then? What's a ttyUSB port?
<macondo> blazemore: I have an application (HP Talx 1.3.1) which is asking for a ttyUSB port to connect to the calculator
<macondo> and I'm not sure what to set it to
<blazemore> macondo: Are there options for it, or is it just asking for an input?
<macondo> blazemore: default is 0, but can be set to 1, 2, ...
<MasterProgram> I'm assuming that the -f in the command tells the computer to fix all broken packages and the output didn't display any errors and/or fixes need?
<blazemore> macondo: Try them all :P
<blazemore> MasterProgram: Something like that. Pastebin the output and let me decide :)
<Tomy2938> How can I mount this remote NFS mont to be RW on the second system?
<blazemore> !nfs | Tomy2938 I'm assuming you've read this
<ubottu> Tomy2938 I'm assuming you've read this: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<b636bc7ca> I have a flat directory full of MP3 and FLAC files, named something like "Artist - Album - 01 Track Title.mp3", and I want to move that into a directory structure like "Artist/Album/01 Track Title.mp3"; because some things might have special characters like ', I wanted to use "find . -type f -exec..." to do this, but I can't figure out how to pipe commands to each other in -exec
<b636bc7ca> any pointers would be welcome
<MasterProgram> blazemore: gist has been updated, https://gist.github.com/MasterProgram/e1b7e4132e58cf558e63
<waterlite> hmm
<obert> hi, how can i fix a bad mysql upgrade, please?
<blazemore> obert: Just out of interest, are you getting the error "mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1) but 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 is to be installed"
<siva> hi every one
<Xor64> hmmm, aticonfig says that no supported adapters were detected
<blazemore> hi Guest43669
<Guest43669> does anyone know about mininet......
<somsip> b636bc7ca: maybe you can use this as a starting point. Easier than trying to come up with a one-liner maybe? http://is.gd/C4gDFv
<blazemore> !anyone | Guest43669
<ubottu> Guest43669: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<obert> blazemore:  invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<blazemore> obert: What is the output of "sudo service mysql restart" ?
<b636bc7ca> somsip: That at least gives me a way forward - thank you. I had tried googling, but obviously didn't have the right GoogleFu today :)
<Guest43669> ubottu, what you are trying to say
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> b636bc7ca: np 'linux split filename into sub directories' FWIW
<b636bc7ca> somsip: Much obliged
<Guest43669> How to run mininet in ubuntu
<blazemore> Guest43669: What Ubuntu version?
<Guest43669> blazemore, 13.04
<Pici> Guest43669: Install the package and read the documentation at http://mininet.org/
<MasterProgram> blazemore: have you looked at the gist from earlier to see the output from the sudo apt-get -f install command?
<Guest43669> Pici, do you know anything about it..
<blazemore> Guest43669: There are instructions here http://mininet.org/download/ look at "Option 3 - Native Installation from Packages"
<Pici> Guest43669: No. I don't
<Pici> !info mininet
<ubottu> mininet (source: mininet): Process-based network emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 274 kB
<blazemore> MasterProgram: yes
<obert> blazemore: configuration of mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2)... start: Job failed to start
<obert>  
<Guest43669> blazemore, what about ..do you know anything about it
<blazemore> obert: Please can you pastebin the full output
<blazemore> Guest43669: What do you want to know specifically? What part of the instructions aren't working for you?
<obert> blazemore: the output of what? sudo apt-get update or upgrade?
<Xor64> blazemore: earlier you told me to use aticonfig --initial, but it says "no supported adapter detected"
<blazemore> Xor64: Did the packages install OK?
<gschanuel> hello folks. I need some help with git.. I forked a project that I'm helping with translations. I have a computer used with development and another for testing. The environment I want to use is: 1) on dev_pc I change, commit and push. 2) on testing_pc I fetch and merge. The thing is, on testing_pc i need to change 3 files that will always remain the same, so I don't want to replace when I do a fetch.. how can I achieve that?
<Xor64> blazemore: Well, I used the Software package installer GUI to install the proprietary drivers, and installed the remaining packets that were not installed
<Guest43669> blazemore, first things is how to start mininet..and how it works ???? dont tell me see dash dash document...i have read everything but i am not getting actuall what it do
<Xor64> blazemore: everything went okay during install
<blazemore> Guest43669: Scroll down to Option 3 in the document and follow the instructions
<b636bc7ca> gschanuel: http://blog.apiaxle.com/post/handy-git-tips-to-stop-you-getting-fired/
<Guest43669> blazemore, ok ok thank u
<blazemore> Guest43669: If you aren't capable of following the instructions, look at Option 1, which is where the mininet developers have pre-prepared an Ubuntu virtual machine image with mininet installed
<gschanuel> b636bc7ca, nice :) thanks
<blazemore> Xor64: Is Additional Drivers tool saying the proprietry driver is in use?
<streulma> hello, I had to reset my Macbook Pro and my screen is flickering now, how can I reset EFI? I was installing Ubuntu with EFI
<Guest43669> blazemore, sir i have installed it ...no problem with it..i just want to for what purpose it will be used
<blazemore> streulma: Flickering screen sounds like a hardware issue...
<Xor64> blazemore: Yep, it says 2 proprietary drivers are in use (there's my broadcom wifi controller too)
<blazemore> Guest43669: Well I don't even know what it is, presumably you knew what it was when you wanted to install it?
<blazemore> Guest43669: Why did you want to install it if you don't even know what it is used for?
<Guest43669> blazemore, sorry i will get to u after reading what actually it is...
<blazemore> Guest43669: OK I'm actually curious now so this is a real question: Why did you want to install it if you don't even know what it is used for?
<obert> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/ZwgM2N54 (sorry it is in italian)
<themhz> is there anything similar to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunascape?
<themhz> in ubuntu
<themhz> ?
<Guest43669> blazemore, ok ...i am doing pg in information security ...so i got an assignment from my instructor of a particular course to simulate lan or wan by using mininet..but after installing it i got the confusion how to start ..and where to start
<blazemore> Guest43669: Most IRC channels won't help you with assignments
<Xor64> blazemore: I have even tried with the new "/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdconfig --initial" for post 2012 december drivers, and still the same error "No supported adapters detected"
<blazemore> Guest43669: I'd start by reading the mininet documentation - once you've got it installed, my work here is done, so to speak
<blazemore> Xor64: What graphics card did you have again?
<Guest43669> blazemore, i did not asked anyone to do my assignment...i am new to linux operating system..thats why i asked if anyone knows about mininet ..did u got it
<Xor64> blazemore: an ATI Radeon HD 7670M
<blazemore> Xor64: And is this Ubuntu 13.04?
<Xor64> blazemore: Yes it is
<blazemore> Xor64: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh && sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<blazemore> Xor64: Then follow instructions on this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<maxi12> q
<maxi12> q
<maxi12> q
<FloodBot1> maxi12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> Guest43669: is it like a virtual network simulator?
<ActionPa1snip> !info mininet
<ubottu> mininet (source: mininet): Process-based network emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 274 kB
<TimR>  can anybody tell me tell me how to get Linksys USB100TX usb adapter to work on ubuntu 12.04.2lts
<Xor64> blazemore: Alright thanks, will try, although, it says fglrx-uninstall.sh doesn't exist
<blazemore> Oh
<Guest43669> Action
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: what network chip does it use?
<TimR> how do I know that?
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb      will give you information, you can use parts of the output to find guides
<TimR> alright let me go plug it in
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: try not to get tied up with the pretty plastic case, you need to know the chips inside
<ffio> is ubuntu and debian exactly similar in all aspects ?
<blazemore> ffio: No, or there'd be no point in them being different distros now would there :P
<maxi12> q
<maxi12> q
<maxi12> q
<maxi12> q
<FloodBot1> maxi12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43669> ActionPalsnip, ok ..how to run mininet..means when i run the command gave in the document it went on creating new networks upto 100...this caused me my network connection down
<blazemore> ikonia: ping
<shine_> test
<supNow> Anyone in here actually work for Ubuntu?
<blazemore> for Canonical?
<shine_> :)
<ikonia> blazemore: hello
<supNow> Ubuntu has an office in Bedford, MA
<supNow> I'm looking to reach them
<ffio> blazemore: whats the main difference between ubuntu and debian ?
<ikonia> blazemore: did you want me ?
<gribouille> hi
<obert> ...
<gribouille> what does "extent format" mean?
<blazemore> supNow: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<blazemore> gribouille: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extent_%28file_systems%29
<supNow> thanks @blazemore I'm actually looking for a number. I got my office all using Ubuntu now and we run Party Cruises out of Boston every Thursday and would like to invite Ubuntu to join us on one
<blazemore> supNow: You should learn the name of the company first to avoid embarrasing yourself
<supNow> the name on the door is Ubuntu... I'm not embaressed
<blazemore> Ubuntu is an operating system
<supNow> they are downstairs from ipswich
<blazemore> Canonical don't have offices in North America do they?
<supNow> Bedford, Ma
<blazemore> supNow: nope http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact/our-offices
<supNow> I did a web project for ipswich and ubuntu was on the first floor
<blazemore> supNow: Whoever's in there, it's not Canonical
<obert> thanks the same. later
<supNow> well I'm not looking canonical
<supNow> I'm looking for the ubuntu group :)
<blazemore> Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu
<supNow> right but ubuntu is a group from MIT
<supNow> that's who I'm looking for
<supNow> but thanks for the help anyway
<blazemore> Are you looking for some sort of user group?
<blazemore> Like a community group?
<akinesie> hello
<DJones> supNow: Its not exactlly a support issue, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu-offtopic rather here
<blazemore> he was a wind-up
<cinvoke> ok i have an issue with xubuntu 13.04.  it halts on boot at "checking battery state".  After that, i cnt alt f1 and use xinit and xfce4-session.  im seeing issues with glib also.  not sure if thats causing it. Please help. more details here:http://pastebin.com/sHGNGTtP
<b0x> im trying to create a long string for a bash script, but the appends aren't working.. for ex: VAR1="foo" VAR1+="bar" .. $VAR1 = foobar
<blazemore> !xubuntu | cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<b0x> is that the correct syntax?
<ActionPa1snip> cinvoke: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionPa1snip> cinvoke: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<blazemore> b0x: I'd say VAR1=$VAR1bar
<b0x> :/
<blazemore> b0x: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4181703/how-can-i-concatenate-string-variables-in-bash
<cinvoke> ActionPa1snip: im running virtualbox on an hp 6510b.  i didnt install any prop drivers
<cinvoke> blazemore: i tried that room, but never get answers :)
<cinvoke> blazemore: ill try again
<TimR> its showing linksys usb 100tx ethernet pegasus 0066:2203
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: VAR1="foo"; VAR1=${VAR1}bar     maybe
<b0x> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/1cF9w1bB
<b0x> is current script
<b0x> as far as im reading, you can use +=
<kevin> how install pgdin in backtrack
<blazemore> !backtrack | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TimR> its 066b:2203*
<b0x> however results dont reflect this
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993316/
<b0x> ok great, thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_USB100TX_v3.0
<streulma> My screen was flickering in Macbook Pro after resetting power. I had tis 2x more on other Macbooks, after a time the screen stops flickering.
<TimR> alright so how do I get the drivers or what ever to load?
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: could try ndiswrapper + windows driver
<TimR> ok
<cinvoke> ActionPa1snip: should i try reinstalling the desktop?
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: seems to be a broadcom BCM5201 chip
<tsunamie> what happens to rsyslogs that are getting sent to remote servers and don't get accept. for example if your shipping them to graylogs2 and graylog2 is down. will the messages just be lost into the eithier and never get resent to graylog2?
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: see if you can find guides for hat
<b0x> ActionPa1snip: how do i escape a variable declaration??
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: you did read the page I gave, right?
<TimR> yes I am reading it right now
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: use a '\' to escape stuff
<b0x> ie.. ok
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: the you would have seen the chip, so you could find guides. right?
<TimR> well im trying to find the guides
<mmhun> This may not be the right place to ask (if so where do I go?) but about how many bits per second (of bandwidth) would an ssh session use? Assuming I'm constantly cat'ing a log or something.
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: try:  sudo modprobe bcm5201      is there any output?
<TimR> well I have to switch wireless connection really quick
<ActionPa1snip> mmhun: if its just text, not a lot
<mmhun> ActionPa1snip,  yes just text, and I know it's definitely not a lot, just wondering about what the max transfer rate is
<TimR_> its not found there Action
<ActionPa1snip> mmhun: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1166636   at the bootom
<ActionPa1snip> mmhun: took me about 30 seconds to find...
<ActionPa1snip> TimR: then I'd go the ndiswrapper
<TimR_> ok
<b0x> ActionPa1snip: I'm declaring a string like this: DB_URL="mysql://user:pass@localhost:3306/$1\_d7" , but its coming back/return as: You are about to CREATE  the 'testsite1\_d7' database.
<b0x> when passing testsite1 as the argument
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: i'd ask in #bash
<mmhun> ActionPa1snip: I was wondering more about the implementation of ssh… not just a calculation. I'm assuming there's some sort of rate limit on it.
<b0x> ta
<prappl93> How do I access my Windows files across my network on Ubuntu 13.04?
<ZIPY> prappl93: you need to install samba
<prappl93> Thought so, for some reason I thought that came pre-packaged
<prappl93> Thanks!
<moondog> if I had an external hard drive that I wanted to use for backing up my Ubuntu system, would I typically leave it formatted NTFS or reformat it to EXT4?
<moondog> thinking I'd use rsync
<nogloww> Would someone be willing to help me with my track pad issues? I have searched forum after forum and can't find an answer. Any help would be appreciated. I hope I'm in the right place.
<nogloww> This is an Ubuntu support chat right?
<DJones> nogloww: It is
<Tomy2938> no
<Tomy2938> ;-)
<nogloww> Would someone be willing to help me with my track pad issues? I have searched forum after forum and can't find an answer. Any help would be appreciated.
<hio> so when can i get the ubuntu phone?
<wow050> Hello, does anyone know how I can assign a drive letter to a flash drive?
<DJones> !phone | hio
<ubottu> hio: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hio> a "drive letter"? no such thing in linux
<hio> flash drives are under /media or something
<wow050> hio, I know but I want to assign one for when I use it on Windows
<gmj> anyone got experience with spice?
<nogloww> anyone having trouble with elantech or synaptics track pads and ubuntu? once I installed ubuntu the track pad quit working
<hio> How do I uninstall Ubuntu and get myself a real OS?
<DJones> hio: Install the os you want over the top of Ubuntu
<nogloww> hio- I haven't had any luck reinstalling another os if ubuntu is the sole os
<hio> But how do I get rid of the nightmares?
<nogloww> hio-heavy drugs
<linuxliam> take sleeping pills ;)
<iluvalar> Hi everyone, I'm running minecraft on oracle-sun on my nvdia driver... so I know I'm Evil but...
<hio> Elementary OS is a billion times better than Ubuntu and you know it
<iluvalar> I found out that when I send the game into another workplace, it solve my lag problems for about 10 more minutes...
<linuxliam> DJones: gah the trolls
<iluvalar> isn't there any other way to flush the gfx cache I could try ?
<iluvalar> (I guess that's what happen when I switch workplaces...)
<streulma> Ubuntu on a Mac :S
<DJones> nogloww: Although I can't help with your issue, it might help people in the channel if you can give more details, what happens, what you expect to happen etc
<linuxliam> iluvalar: you could also try using open jdk (mojosays it not supported it works fine )
<iluvalar> linuxliam: yeah it work just fine here as well. but that doesnt help my lag issues...
<streulma> is it better to run Ubuntu on a Mac in legacy BIOS mode then EFI? I had problems with EFI.
<linuxliam> iluvalar: ah ok
<iluvalar> linuxliam: Actually, I really looking just for a way to flush my cache. And see if it solve my problem
<iluvalar> switching workplaces do... which is interesting...
<nogloww> DJones- Once I installed Ubuntu over windows my trackpad is unresponsive, jerkey, and pretty much useless. The hard buttons still work but when I try to navigate it is unpredictable. Moves slightly but never where it's supposed to go.
<nogloww> Has anyone else had similar track pad issues? I posted the question several times in the forums but no one has been able to help.
<cff9> hi
<linuxliam> iluvalar: cnt seem to find much on google
<pc_magas> Hello I wonder is a program similar to Gwibber for ubuntu that support google+?
<pc_magas> except the google+ plugin for firefox and Chromium
<linuxliam> pc_magas: as far as im aware there isnt one yet
<linuxliam> i've been looking myself
<intrader> Everyone, I have it up to .... with Unity. The action of trying to grab the borders of a window  is just about impossible to achieve. Difficult to the hilt.  Similarly getting the menu actions of Freemind or Gvim is difficult.
<iluvalar> linuxliam: well.. thank you anyway
<OerHeks> intrader on ubuntu 13.04 : ALT + midlle mouse to auto grab to resize, or ALT + left mouse to grab and drag, hold windows key for more keys
<iluvalar> linuxliam: I'm not sure how much, switching the workplace in troublesome anyway... I might just keep doing this
<linuxliam> iluvalar:  sorry i could'nt be of more help
<OerHeks> middle mouse can be pressing scrollwheel
<intrader> OerHeks, yes, but I can't achieve without lots of luck. The action is too fast
<dougbb> I'm having a problem with the software updater ... it says that there are 7 updates available, but when I do 'show updates' nothing appears in the window. Is there a way to reset that?
<moondog> if I had an external hard drive that I wanted to use for backing up my Ubuntu system, would I typically leave it formatted NTFS or reformat it to EXT4?
<moondog> thinking I'd use rsync
<DJones> dougbb: I had that issue a couple of days ago, I tried waiting a couple of days with no change, in the end, I updated via terminal so that I could at least see what the updates were, since then its been fine
<dougbb> moondog, if you're going to put Linux-only data on there, better to reformat. NTFS is fine for data, but  when mounted every file has the executable bit set, which is rough on backups
<dougbb> DJones: do you have the 'update via terminal' commands handy?  I am familiar with the command line, but still learning debian/ubunty
<dougbb> err, ubuntu as well :)
<moondog> dougbb: right, permissions would be messed up if it's NTFS. I guess it would depend on if I need to read the data in Windows.
<DJones> dougbb: sudo apt-get upate and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<b636bc7ca> "apt-date update", not "upate" :)
<dougbb> moondog, exactly .... although there is a decent read-only ext driver for windows, only works up to ext3 though IIRC
<DJones> dougbb: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<DJones> b636bc7ca: Good spot
<dougbb> DJones: and b636bc7ca, thanks :)
<moondog> dougbb: thanks for the info :)
<dougbb> moondog: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<intrader> OerHeks, I am not trying to move a window, just resize by grabbing borders or corners
<moondog> thanks, I'll take a look
<dougbb> I've used that for read-only, but I don't mount the systems regularly, and although they support writing it's not like "robust windows file system" type of write support, FYI
<OerHeks> intrader ALT + press scrollwheel does it instantly
<dougbb> so is anyone else seeing this weird problem with software updater? I know they pushed an update to it recently, is there a bug that is being worked on which is well known, or should I go peruse launchpad?
<intrader> OerHeks, I am sorry, I have no wheel (it is lenovo laptop). Thanks for your help
<tapFizzle> hello all, i'm trying to understand better the status of iU in dpkg -l   if its installed but still unpacked, does that mean that the installation did not complete?
<intrader> OerHeks, ... it grabs the border to resize?
<OerHeks> intrader yes, just hang on the window, and you grab it like the corner.
<OerHeks> intrader mayby both touchpad keys work as 3th mousekey ?
<intrader> OerHeks, when the mouse approaches the border or corner, it fleetingly changes but the action disappears quickly.
<intrader> OerHeks, since 11.04 ( I am running 12.04) all sort of stuff is weird with Unity. Last time it worked Ok was with 10.4
<trism> tapFizzle: the first character is the desired status, the second is the actual package status
<ffio> when i am installing scponly it says it is not installable ? why is that so ? how can i install that package ?
<OerHeks> intrader ohh awesome, ALT + F8 does the same
<DJones> ffio: Is that meant to be 'scponly' os 'scp'
<ffio> DJones: scponly
<OerHeks> intrader, hold the windows key for more help on keys
<DJones> !find scponly
<ubottu> File scponly found in logcheck-database, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<trism> ffio: it was deleted because of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=650590
<ubottu> Debian bug 650590 in ftp.debian.org "RM: scponly -- RoQA; RC buggy, unmaintained, replacement exists" [Important,Open]
<intrader> OerHeks, I don't think I have described the problem properly. Sorry.
<ffio> trism: ok :) is their any replacement to that package ?
<OerHeks> intrader i understand you want to resize by the corner, and the sensitivity is too high?
<intrader> OerHeks, yes, but doing it is just about impossible as to catch the border or corner is very difficult
<intrader> OerHeks, what sensitivity setting?
<OerHeks> intrader, so with ALT + F8 you grab the window in resize mode, where ever you hold your mouse on the window
<OerHeks> intrader, i cannot find sensitive settings for those corners.
<trism> ffio: the bug mentions you can do it directly with sshd now, something like: http://serverfault.com/questions/83856/allow-scp-but-not-actual-login-using-ssh/83971#83971 (I haven't tried it though)
<trism> ffio: oh seems there is also a debian admin article linked in the bug: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<intrader> OerHeks, for example I just started Gvim. Moved the window to the middle of the screen. Then I trity to size by grabbing the border or the corner. Almost impossible; specially the right or left borders or the left or right bottom corners
<ffio> trism: that was a hell lot of info :D
<intrader> OerHeks, Alt + F8 will do, thanks
<OerHeks> intrader, have fun :-)
<ffio> trism: thank you so much :)
<intrader> OerHeks, Unity s... Terryble, this was just one of the problems - the top menus bar action is strange.
<SierraAR> Running lubuntu 12.04, I can't login to my system. When I enter my password on the login screen and click 'login', it flashes a couple black screens with text, then goes back to the login screen. I know the password is correct because I /can/ login through ctrl+alt+f1. I'm also able to log into the guest session just fine.
<leo-the-manic> Is there any difference between 'aptititude install x' and 'apt-get install x'?
<leo-the-manic> Or do they do the exact same thing?
<holstein> SierraAR: i would say that is an issue with the session files in the users /home .config.. or something related to the desktop config.. i would blow them out or move them, and try again
<DJones> !aptitude | leo-the-manic
<ubottu> leo-the-manic: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<SierraAR> holstein: Just tried that, still having the same issue
<holstein> SierraAR: i dont think you moved what is broken then... what *exactly* did you try?
<hdhdhd> Can anyone see what info is displayed of me?
<holstein> hdhdhd: i see what you just typed, if thats what you are asking
<SierraAR> holstein: I moved ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf to a temporary directory in my home folder. That was the only config file I could find in my home directory that looked like it could be related to the desktop. It doesn't look like a new desktop.conf was generated, either. I've also just checked ~/.xsession-errors to see if there was anything there and it's empty.
<holstein> SierraAR: i would move the *entire* .config .. then, i would move more or all .hidden config files to "fix" the misconfiguration
<exidos> hi
<SierraAR> holstein: Renamed .config to .config.backup and rebooted, but I'm still having the same issue. It didn't generate a new .config either.
<SierraAR> holstein: Actually, I vaguely recall coming across something awhile back about not being able to login if a file locking a session wasn't cleared on shutdown or something to that effect, but I can't remember the details or where I saw that
<holstein> SierraAR: it should have.. and will , when you do it properly.. what do i suggest? create a new user.. log in as that user, and test.. see that the system is fine, and it is just your user account that you have broken
<holstein> SierraAR: you can always remove *everything* from your user /home, and test.. and put back what you want
<DJones> !rootirc | hdhdhd
<ubottu> hdhdhd: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<aName_b0rked> hmm. my linux box seems to have locked up.
<aName_b0rked> hmm. my linux box seems to have locked up/
<aName_b0rked> Anyone know how to get it back without rebooting?
<noob123> hello, my monitor is not working in ubuntu. It says unknow under the desiplay settings. I have video drivers. Anyone know what to do?
<aName_b0rked> (sorry, the keyboard on the machine I'm using is strangely laid out)
<cppCzar> Hello
<SierraAR> holstein: I am able to log into the guest session. I've also created a new user and was able to log into that without an isse.
<ffio_> i have created a virtual ubuntu machine and when i do scp to that machine it says connetion refused port 22
<ffio_> i have installed ssh
<SierraAR> holstein: I'm going to see what moving everything in the broken users homedir does.
<cppCzar> You know the "username@hostname:~$" prompt? How do I change these two names?
<intrader> OerHeks, thanks for hanging in there for me
<ffio_> cppCzar: in .bashrc
<holstein> SierraAR: then, the issue, friend, is with the /home of the user.. go ahead and remove *all* the data in the user home.. move it to a different location, and try logging in.. put back what you need/want
<noob123> hello, my monitor is not working in ubuntu. It says unknow under the desiplay settings. I have video drivers. Anyone know what to do?
<SierraAR> holstein: Just tried that, still the same issue. I completely moved /home/sierra to /home/sierra.backup
<holstein> SierraAR: then, enjoy using the new user account you created
<daftykins> ffio_: 'openssh-server' ?
<daftykins> ^ is installed?
<SierraAR> holstein: Is there a way to remove the other user without deleting its homedir, then create a new user that has the same perms and homedir as the old one?
<cppCzar> I don't see anythin in .bashrc related to this
<ffio_> daftykins: openssh-server is installed
<holstein> SierraAR: im sure there are lots of ways to migrate to a new user
<ffio_> daftykins: might be it be something related to virtualbox ?
<hdhdhd> Do you use a virtual machine for UBUNTU?
<cinvoke> ok i have an issue with xubuntu 13.04.  it halts on boot at "checking battery state".  After that, i cnt alt f1 and use xinit and xfce4-session.  im seeing issues with glib also.  not sure if thats causing it. Please help. more details here:http://pastebin.com/AUDAjk9e
<daftykins> ffio_: you're networked with the VM by bridging so it has an IP on your physical network? also, could be ufw
<tripelb> libreoffice3 question, ok? hi. how can i get a simple single Business card template in which, I make one card and it repeats across the page. .. or another program?
<holstein> tripelb: i found it in the menu
<DJones> tripelb: Have a look at gLabels I used it once for label printing, but I think it can do business cards as well
<DJones> tripelb: Or as holstein said, libreoffice writer -> File -> New -> Business cards
<tripelb> holstein. ones in menu do not work. all became doublesize and wont go single. force fields. done allow shit. (vistacard works but $$) I can dance rings w.vistac.
<holstein> tripelb: !language
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ffio_> daftykins: removed and reinstalled openssh-client and openssh-server now works :)
<tripelb> djones will try glabels. libre sucks sand.
<tripelb>  thankd holstein DJones
<cppCzar> How do I change my username in ubuntu? I did not find anything in .bashrc
<holstein> cppCzar: there is a user account GUI
<cppCzar> Correct, however I somehow managed to change the name of my account
<cppCzar> while the prompt still uses a different name
<ffio_> cppCzar: change the PS1 variable
<cppCzar> i.e. My account name is "cppCzar" but on the prompt it shows up as "cppnoob@random:~$"
<ffio_> echo $PS1
<ffio_> cppCzar:  you can change it by modifying PS1 variable.
<cppCzar> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<cppCzar> That was my echo $PS1
<cppCzar> ..
<ffio_> cppCzar: you can google customizing bash promts you can get many examples of it
<cinvoke> how do i list all ubuntu channels?
<DJones> !alis | cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cinvoke> DJones: thx
<TheDimitri25> salut qui est francais
<DJones> !fr | TheDimitri25
<ubottu> TheDimitri25: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<matt____> Hello world
<km64> I am having a digital output sound issue on ver 13.04
<BigFist> I keep receiving "empty" updates
<BigFist> whats going on ?
<km64> Is anyone available to help?
<daftykins> km64: just ask!
<RU-XerYuS> sup
<DJones> BigFist: Something like this? http://imagebin.org/267290 I update via the terminal which told me what the updates were, since then update manager has been fine
<km64> TY. I am having a digital output sound issue on ver 13.04
<daftykins> km64: can you describe it?
<cinvoke> if anyone is available to help with a boot issue, id really appreciate it.
<daftykins> cinvoke: just ask with detail
<km64> works ok output to front panel analog headphones.  In pulseadio selector shows  activity in the VU meter when testing but nothing comes out of speakers
<cinvoke> id ask this in xubnutu, except no one ever ansers in there for me at least. xubuntu 13.04 halts on boot at "checking battery state".  After that, i cnt alt f1 and use xinit and xfce4-session.  im seeing issues with glib also.  not sure if thats causing it. Please help. more details here:http://pastebin.com/AUDAjk9e
<km64> have reinstalled alsd and pulseaudio
<daftykins> km64: out over optical it's silent?
<km64> its an RCA digital connection
<km64> shows in aplay as ALC888 Digital
<daftykins> yeah that's a chip name, not a connection type
<daftykins> km64: have you run alsamixer in a terminal to check the digital outputs aren't muted?
<cppCzar> I can't figure out why my directories have a green color behind their names (when using ls)
<km64> showing PCM as 100<>100
<outch3> cppCzar : permissions related
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<daftykins> km64: it won't be PCM
<daftykins> cppCzar: permissions and user
<cppCzar> outch3: Where can I fix it?
<daftykins> there's nothing to fix
<daftykins> it's just a fact
<cppCzar> How do I change the color?
<bitbyte> hey guys on ubuntu server i was moving a folder from one drive to another
<cppCzar> It's a horrible green
<bitbyte> do you know how to recover info ?
<genii> cppCzar: man dir_colors
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> Bonjour !
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> Francais ?
<RU-XerYuS> Is it ok to restore themes from the /usr/share/themes directory that you have installed (MediterraneanDark for example) and on a fresh install, extract them to the /usr/share/themes directory without downloading & installing. Are there consequences to bypassing installation?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<km64> nothing is muted but the mics
<BluesKaj> désolés should be "desoles" in the fr factoid , can whoever is responsible fix that please
<RU-XerYuS> ...thump ...thump, is this thing on?
<RU-XerYuS> ;)
<Pici> BluesKaj: fixed
<BluesKaj> Pici , cool
<km64> in alsamixer the s/pdif shows as 00 green box and no volume bars
<daftykins> km64: there may also be IEC958
<josephholsten> is there a specific room to discuss upstart issues?
<josephholsten> I'm trying to run an upstart service with a setuid from ldap
<xXSe7enXx> hey
<mayhew> josephholsten: #upstart
<xXSe7enXx> is there a way to completely deactivate changes to the filesystem on Ubuntu
<xXSe7enXx> ?
<km64> daftykins: I see IEC958 in pulseaudio volume control configuration (Builtin audio digital stereo) but alsamixer only shows  S/PDIF, S/PDIF Default PCM, and S/PDIF 16 [Off]
<km64> daftykins: further research leads me to think it may be kernel related> I will look into ugrade\downgrade of kernel - ty for your help
<b0x> hmm
<b0x> what are some handy apps to install for more info on the menu / status bar?
<b0x> specifically, for web dev
<b0x> i've seen some screencasts with network monitors and other info up there.. any suggestions?
<Slyboots> Hey
<mead0w> hello
<Slyboots> Uh.. does anyone know how long Bonee++ shoudl take to run a benchmark on a SATA2 disk?
<Slyboots> I tried it and its been running for over an hour now
<Slyboots> without any sign of ending
<mead0w> How big is the disk?
<Slyboots> 2TB
<mead0w> What avg. speed are you getting?
<Slyboots> I've no idea, it just sits there outputting text once and a while about what its doing
<Slyboots> But it ran for, actually close to 2 hours
<mead0w> oh, right.
<mead0w> Just let it run sir.
<Slyboots> I've 9 disks to test lol
<Slyboots> I need something faster than 2+ hours per disk
<Agamemnus> hello
<Agamemnus> I dunno where to ask this
<Agamemnus> maybe here
<blazemore> Hello Agamemnus, ask it
<Agamemnus> I'm using oracle VM, and I managed to modify my disk from 4gb to 6gb fixed
<Agamemnus> but it's not reflected in the ubuntu install
<Agamemnus> dunno why
<Agamemnus> still says 4gb when i start it
<blazemore> Agamemnus: The partition holding Ubuntu is still 4gb
<Agamemnus> do you know how i can change this?
<blazemore> Agamemnus: Boot from the iso again into a live environment. Use the Gparted partitioning tool to expand your Ubuntu partition to fill the available space
<Agamemnus> what a mess
<blazemore> Not really it's very quick
<blazemore> I could have done it by now
<Agamemnus> i need to dl gparted
<blazemore> No you don't
<blazemore> DO you still have your Ubuntu iso you installed from?
<Agamemnus> good think i found this
<Agamemnus> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=46814
<Agamemnus> i'm using Oracle VM
<Agamemnus> and ... the iso is of an old version anyway
<b3> hi
<blazemore> Doesn't matter
<b3> did someone know why when i install dedicated driver nvidia, driver didnt recognize my monitor?
<blazemore> Agamemnus: The version doesn't matter, they all have gparted on them :)
<blazemore> Agamemnus: It's super quick, trust me
<Agamemnus> ok i added the cd in
<Agamemnus> now what?
<blazemore> Well, do you remember when you installed it?
<Agamemnus> a year ago
<blazemore> Is it an iso you have, or a real CD?
<Agamemnus> it's telling me i should try ubuntu or install it now
<Agamemnus> i don't think this is right
<Agamemnus> iso
<cantoma> Agamemnus, sudo apt-get install gparted
<blazemore> cantoma: You can't live-expand the partition
<Agamemnus> i don't have any memory left
<b3> did someone know why when i install dedicated driver nvidia, driver didnt recognize my monitor?
<blazemore> !patience > b3
<ubottu> b3, please see my private message
<blazemore> OK Agamemnus to make your VM boot from the iso, follow the instructions in the top answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/64915/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-virtualbox-client-from-an-iso-image
<cantoma> blazemore, i guess it needs to be unmouted
<blazemore> cantoma: Exactly, hence why we boot from the LiveCD, and why the LiveCD comes with gparted already installed
<cantoma> Agamemnus, read a bit about live cds and then gparted
<cantoma> blazemore, yes i have done it many times
<sinkensabe> Hi, how/where can I permenantly disable the ctrl-s command in terminal?
<blazemore> sinkensabe: Look in the settings of the terminal for keyboard shortcuts
<cantoma> blazemore, i was just wondering if it allows to modify the partition while mounted .. i guess it is a nice feature to add .. or at least it should do it in reboot mode
<sinkensabe> blazemore: I have, but cant find settings for ctrl-s
<Agamemnus> anyway, i'm in gparted
<blazemore> Agamemnus: OK so do you see your Ubuntu partition?
<sinkensabe> is there a .conf file for the terminal ?
<blazemore> sinkensabe: What does ctrl-s do?
<Agamemnus> unfortunately i can't resize it
<Agamemnus> there was sda1 4 gigs
<Agamemnus> sda5 1 gig
<blazemore> Agamemnus: Why not? Is there any free space to the right?
<Agamemnus> unallocated 1 gig
<blazemore> Agamemnus: Can you post a screenshot?
<Agamemnus> maximum space of sda1 = 4 gigs
<cantoma> Agamemnus, use http://imagebin.org/
<cantoma> Agamemnus, if you cant do it from the livecd use your smartphone
<rsyring> resolve.conf is showing 127.0.1.1 as my nameserver, but my DHCP server is sending something else.  Why is resolve.conf not have what the DHCP server is sending?
<sinkensabe> blazemore: it stops the terminal basically, ctrl-q will resume the session. The reasoon I need to do it is to map ctrl-s for save in Vim
<Agamemnus> http://imagebin.org/267838
<blazemore> sinkensabe: Seems like the shell is grabbing that ctrl-s not your terminal emulator. You should be OK to map it for save in vim, have you tried it?
<Agamemnus> i deleted sda5
<blazemore> lol Agamemnus move that window! it's in the way of what I need to see
<sinkensabe> blazemore: yeah I did but did not work, I just assumed that was the problem. I will try to see if it can be somethings else then. cheers
<blazemore> sinkensabe: I may be wrong, so don't disregard any others' advice on the assumption that mine is correct
<Agamemnus> http://imagebin.org/267839
<blazemore> Agamemnus: Delete /dev/sda2 the extended partition
<OerHeks> rsyring, do not edit resolve.conf, see this answer and howto on http://askubuntu.com/a/221955
<Agamemnus> maybe i need to change the file system
<blazemore> Agamemnus: No you need to delete that empty extended partition
<blazemore> Agamemnus: Then you can resize it into the space - but you will have no swap so watch out
<Agamemnus> insane
<Agamemnus> don't need
<Agamemnus> thanks
<rsyring> OerHeks: well...thats the opposite of what I want.  I actually want resolve.conf to reflect the nameserver DHCP is returning.
<pvl1> what ubuntu fits on a cd
<blazemore> No problem
<sinkensabe> blazemore: Yeah true, I did find out how to disable it temporarily and it did not work anyway so the problem is somewhere else
<rsyring> OerHeks: I could override, but why not just take it form DHCP?
<cantoma> Agamemnus, only 6GB :o
<cantoma> Agamemnus, my smartphone has more than that
<OerHeks> rsyring, it will get updated with the correct numbers, when you follow the right steps
<blazemore> pvl1: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precice Pangolin) has installation images which fit on a standard CD-R http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Agamemnus> i'm running it on my SSD
<rsyring> OerHeks: I don't want to hard-code the DNS server in /etc/network/interfaces...I want DHCP to set it
<Agamemnus> which I recently upgraded
<Agamemnus> but still
<Agamemnus> 256 gigs
<rsyring> OerHeks: If I follow the answer you gave, i'm just hardcoding it
<Slyboots> so are there any good ubuntu tools for testking diskIO that dont take.. several hours to run ?
<cantoma> Agamemnus, have you delete second partition?
<Agamemnus> yeah
<Left_Turn> hey gparted isn't allowing me to resize my hard drive by adding unallocated memory to it... any way around this
<blazemore> Left_Turn: Can you take a screenshot of your gparted?
<Agamemnus> we just talked about this!
<Agamemnus> hehe
<blazemore> Agamemnus: You get that a lot in here
<Left_Turn> 1 sec blazemore
<Agamemnus> you can only reallocate the second one, see
<blazemore> Agamemnus: You get to answer the same question twice in a row, and the second time is always way easier. I call it carrying
<Agamemnus> i see
<Agamemnus> thanks :-)
<Left_Turn> blazemore at this moment it won't be the correct shot as my drive is mounted.. i would have to get offline etc etc.. want me to do that?
<blazemore> Left_Turn: It's OK if it's mounted
<Left_Turn> oh ok then.. 1 sec
<blazemore> Left_Turn: I only need to see it, then I will give you instructions you can reboot and follow
<Agamemnus> another thing.. i tried upgrading and i didn't have enough space
<Left_Turn> oh ok thanks blazemore .. im starting it up now
<Agamemnus> and now my package system is broken.
<Agamemnus> it told me to run..
<Agamemnus> apt-get install -f
<blazemore> Agamemnus: That's OK, you will have enough space now. You should run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f"
<Agamemnus> but i got permission denied
<Agamemnus> SUDO
<Agamemnus> of course
<genii> Agamemnus: Probably want to do instead: sudo apt-get clean   ...before that
<Agamemnus> nooooo
<Agamemnus> too late
<blazemore> It's OK
<trism> sinkensabe: did you check out: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Map_Ctrl-S_to_save_current_or_new_files
<blazemore> Nothing bad will happen
<BigFist> DJones: yeah something exactly like this
<_Trullo> idiot guide to get sound over hdmi in ubuntu 10.04?
<auronandace> _Trullo: 10.04 is only supported on the server
<oleg> ?
<Left_Turn> hey blazemore still there? sorry got sidetracked
<_Trullo> I know, don't care, just need sound to work..
<linuxliam> evening
<tk_> hello!
<reisio> hello to you!
<tk_> hello!
<tk_> i am looking for some way to run a windows game on ubuntu, any ideas?
<sinkensabe> trism: thanks i solved it, coul disable ctrl-s in terminal by adding some lines in home/.bashrc
<tk_> playonlinux, does it work well?
<oleg> q
<reisio> tk_: sometimes, which game?
<DJones> tk_: Wine may help you get it running, but I wouldn't rely too much on it.  If you join ##winehq they're normally best placed to give advice on whether something will run
<DJones> !wine | tk_
<ubottu> tk_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dzoni> hello
<reisio> dzoni: hi
<dzoni> yesterday i installed ubuntu Server on my computer but on startup it says could not read..
<reisio> dzoni: did it ever startup as expected?
<dzoni> i dont understand ? i just installed and it say reboot to continue, i discard my disk and it says could not read..
<lucian> dzoni just format it complete ly
<lucian> means  your disk to raw formatting
<dzoni> what should i do ?
<lucian> you can recover data after wards
<superboot> Hi all. I've setup my remote system to act as a pulseaudio server (with paprefs). How can I tell the client machine to use it? Looks like padevchooser is not in the repos anymore.
<lucian> means just format it means of raw formatting
<dzoni> can i repair it ?
<Agamemnus> ok, so now I remember why i held off on upgrading
<lucian> ya do you have external hardisk
<Agamemnus> it crashes my program... on a mysql call.
<lucian> or things like that
<Agamemnus> does anyone know how I can get the latest mysql client stuff?
<reisio> Agamemnus: mariadb?
<obert> thanks people. i will find a solution to my problem. thanks.
<lucian> if  make a backup of your data using live distro
<Agamemnus> neva mind i think i got it
<Agamemnus> hi reisio, mariadb?
<pvl1> i broke a grub on a microsd. can i fix it if i chroot in a virtual machine
<lucian> dzoni can you hear me
<dzoni> yes
<lucian> did you have any external hard disk
<lucian> or do you have backup of ur machine data
<dzoni> you mean any other /
<_Trullo> ok, speakertest works
<dzoni> i have but its not connected
<lucian> dzoni can we have private chat
<dzoni> yes
<lucian> how can i do that
<salimabu> check out my youtube channel and videos http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLbLv8Aozc1OX-va_BmkebQ
<streulma> Ubuntu is so nice, but I can't work with it > because of Silverlight didn't works for my app. :( Running Linux on a Macbook is always a crap I think...
<nowayride> streulma: which app
<streulma> nowayride: www.tvoveral.be from my ISP
<nowayride> Does it use Silverlight's DRS? Ubuntu has mono.
<nowayride> Wait.. moonlight
<auronandace> isn't moonlight abandoned?
<Johnny_Linux> whats making my flash run 90 mph
<streulma> yes moonlight didn't works anymore
<nowayride> :\ I wish everything would move away from Silverlight and flash
<Johnny_Linux> flash runs too fast ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !details | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pvl1> Jordan_U: i have lubuntu installed on a microsd. i was editing the grub options for it to allow me to select recovery (thats another story). after running update-grub2, it only boots into memtest. so im on windows atm (yell at me later), im running an ubuntu VM, in which i have this microsd mounted. if i chroot into it, mounting /dev, /proc, and /sys, will it fix the problem or will it configure grub to the
<pvl1> vm
<pvl1> sorry
<henningvis> After upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 I have no sound on my Dell 1749 Studio . I dualboot and sound is working fine on windows .. I am not computer likterate but know a little .. who can help me with commands I can just paste in the terminal ?
<Jordan_U> pvl1: Running update-grub from a chroot in a VM is fine, but what options did you actually change to get into this situation?
<Agamemnus> how do I get a specific mysql client>
<Agamemnus> I figure my error is cause my bi file (header) doesn't match
<pvl1> Jordan_U: i changed the grub timout
<Agamemnus> but that's too incomprehensible to change
<Agamemnus> i need eg..
<Agamemnus> 4.0.17...
<henningvis> Am I in the wrong room?
<amcsi> hi
<henningvis> hi
<amcsi> how do I know if memtest86 has tested my entire ram at least once? what does it write out?
<\u03b5> Hello, I am running 12.04 LTS Server in a virtualised environment. Unfortunately I cannot use hwclock -w, so I am stuck with the host machine's time, which is roughly 20 minutes into the future. The issue is, that whenever the system boots, ntpd kicks in to set the clock right, and immediately after that network goes down; is there anything I can do?
<bekks> \u03b5: Set the clock of the host correctly.
<\u03b5> I still have access to the server though a hypervisor-provided tty-like access
<\u03b5> bekks: I do not have that kind of access
<bekks> \u03b5: Then you have to ask your administrator to do so.
<\u03b5> will this glitch not happen if the time is off by a smaller delta?
<pvl1> Jordan_U: is there an option for Default selection to run. i definetly set something to 3 seconds, and memtest would be the third option wouldnt it
<bekks> \u03b5: I guess it will happen again then, since it looks like the host shuts off network access due to anomalies (setting the time) in the guest.
<\u03b5> you think this is intended?
<\u03b5> Xen is the hypervisor, although I do not know how it is configured
<Jordan_U> pvl1: GRUB_DEFAULT. Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<matthias_> hey i've got a question
<matthias_> i want to do a bash script with curl, that logins into a website and clicks on a few links and then downloads a file
<pvl1> Jordan_U: i changed default to 3 for sure thanks
<matthias_> i want to do a bash script with curl, that logins into a website and clicks on a few links and then downloads a file
<Dr_Willis> so? ;)
<Slart> matthias_: if it's a simple site it shouldn't be a problem.. you might have to deal with cookies, session id's and such depending on how the site is designed
<Dr_Willis> it can range from trival to very complex. to impossible. ;)
<BillyBag2> hi
<matthias_> Slart: i can post you the link of the site and maybe you can help me?
<Slart> matthias_: I've done something similar myself but I used python.. bash might present... different challenges
<Slart> matthias_: sure
<matthias_> Slart: here is the site. it's timetable for my school and i hate it typing everytime the login... https://klio.webuntis.com/WebUntis/?school=graf-stauffenb
<matthias_> Slart: i've found out that the password is in j_password and the username is in j_username
<BillyBag2> Hi can I get some help on here for connecting to a mac desktop from ubuntu?
<Romz> hi there, with ubuntu server 13.04, is there a way to select what packages will be installed (booting up the iso in vmware)?
<Slart> matthias_: mm.. I'm looking at the source code at the moment
<matthias_> Romz: do expert installation
<compdoc> Romz, you can if you install the server version, and then add a desktop if required
<matthias_> Slart: i've tested a few examples and nothing worked
<makerbrakr> hi, has anyone else been having trouble with chromium/google-chrome not loading pageS?
<Romz> matthias_: right on, yesterday i tried with the desktop version but i didn't see any option for expert mode or so, i was wondering if it was the same with the server version or if i completely missed it on the desktop one
<makerbrakr> I will nav to a URL, and the page will come up white
<BillyBag2> I can connect to the Mac using a few VNC clients. However I see some sort of startup screen which I appear to have no control over.
<makerbrakr> if I open up dev tools though, it finishes loading
<Slart> matthias_: it's using some kind of ajax form to do the actual login
<matthias_> Romz: sry i tought of debian installation sry
<matthias_> Slart: so is it possible to login via bash/python script?
<Dr_Willis> BillyBag2:  i imagine the vnc desktop would be controlled by the vncserver on the mac end. not the ubuntu client
<Slart> matthias_: everything is possible.. it's just a matter of more or less work =)
<Dr_Willis> BillyBag2:  you should check the docs/support for whatever vnc server you are using on the mac.
<matthias_> Slart: the problem is you can download the timetable as a .isc file and i wrote a programm that automaticly parses the .isc file and makes a nice better .pdf file. the parser works fine but now i want to make the file donwload automaticly
<matthias_> Slart: You know what i mean?
<BillyBag2> Ta Dr_Willis I'm looking at windows to mac news groups and they see the same issue. I will see what they did to fix it.
<djapo> how do if figure out the font map for a font? the font is ter-116n
<matthias_> Slart: Can you help me with that script? please??
<Slart> matthias_: yes, I understand.. I'm just wondering if it might be worth the trouble to decipher the code from the webpage.. or if it might be easier to just script the browser to do the work
<Slart> matthias_: what browser do you use?
<matthias_> Slart: later i want to run it on an vServer with no graphical user interface. would the browser scripting be possible?
<matthias_> i use firefox, but as said i want to run it on the vserver
<matthias_> Slart: use firefox, but as said i want to run it on the vserver
<ulrichard> Hi, I did something silly to my server today. Instead of fixing the permission on /etc/  I set it to 744. Now a lot of stuff stopped working. Su and sudo don't work, and logging in as root also doesn't work. So I plugged the harddisk into my desktop computer. I can mount the data partition but not the system partition. Any ideas or advice?
<Slart> matthias_: let's see if we can get firefox to do the login thing for us.. you might get away with running firefox in some kind of non-gui way..
<matthias_> Slart: ok if it is possible.
<Jordan_U> ulrichard: How are you trying to mount the partition and what happens when you try?
<Slart> matthias_: do you have some time? this will not be done in a minute or two..
<\u03b5> Well scratch that, the network goes down regardless of if ntpd is running or not
<matthias_> Slart: yes 30-45min is that enough?
<Slart> matthias_: perhaps.. if we're lucky =)
<matthias_> Slart: maybe we can switch the channel? #curl_login
<ghost_> hi
<\u03b5> syslog and dmesg fail to provide any relevant info, anything else to check before escalating?
<ulrichard> Jordan_U: parted lists the boot partition as ext2 and the data partition as ext4. Appart from that it lists an extended and a logical partition. I wonder if the ext dir is contained in initrd.img-3.8.0-27-generic of the boot partition, which has a change date of about when I did the modification.
<histo> ulrichard: are you using encryption?
<histo> ulrichard: and what happens when you try to mount the data partition?
<AnalMaster> Histo..let me see ur anus bitch
<ulrichard> the boot and data partition mount just fine, but they don't contain what I'm looking for.
<AnalMaster> Ulrichard mount using ro option nugger
<Jordan_U> ulrichard: You answered neither of my questions.
<ulrichard> from looking at the size of the partition, it's probably in sdc5 which is listed as lvm2 pv
<AnalMaster> Marcin i faked ur mather
<histo> !ops | AnalMaster
<ubottu> AnalMaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<AnalMaster> Drr
<histo> ulrichard: which distro are you running now on your desktop to try and mount these?
<ulrichard> Both are running ubuntu 12.04
<ulrichard> Both are running ubuntu 13.04, sorry
<histo> ulrichard: lsmod | grep dm-mod
<ulrichard> the ext2 and ext4 I can mount with nautilus or the mount command, but if I try to mount sdc5 it asks for a filesystem type.
<Jordan_U> ulrichard: That's because it's an LVM physical volume.
<ulrichard> dm-mod  is not loaded. What is it?
<histo> ulrichard: it's needed for mounting lvm
<Romz> regarding my question to do a custom install of ubuntu server 13.04, i found my answer here http://superuser.com/questions/495295/is-there-any-way-to-customize-vmwares-easy-install-of-ubuntu
<histo> ulrichard:sudo apt-get install lvm2 && sudo modprobe dm-mod
<Jordan_U> ulrichard: sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && vgchange -a y && sudo blkid
<Agamemnus> how do I get a static version of mysql?
<Agamemnus> mysql client*
<Jordan_U> Agamemnus: Why do you want a static mysql client binary?
<Agamemnus> i need compiled code because i can't install programs on my server
<anayou> hi
<anayou> hello guys
<histo> hello
<ulrichard> thanks guys, mounted the partition and corrected the permissions. Now I 'll put the harddisk back into the server.
<Deformative> Hi, I am running ubuntu 13.04 and recently updated (like 20 minutes ago), but now the machine will no longer boot.  The error is something like "/scripts/init-bottom initramfs contents directory not empty; kernel panic: not syncing"
<Deformative> Is anyone else seeing this?
<Deformative> Any advice on how to fix it?
<wootehfoot> How do I overclock my 60Hz refresh rate to 75Hz?
<daftykins> Deformative: hold shift on startup to get the GRUB boot menu, then try picking an older kernel
<anayou> can i install softwaer  .exe
<genii> anayou: No.
<anayou> in ubuntu 13.04
<histo> anayou: what are you trying to install?
<daftykins> wootehfoot: there is no reason to do be doing that
<Deformative> daftykins, The boot menu comes up and doesn't display any old kernels.
<anayou> like idm
<histo> anayou: what is idm?
<daftykins> Deformative: odd, do you manually remove them after upgrades?
<wootehfoot> daftykins, i know all the implications of doing it, how do I do it
<Deformative> daftykins, No.
<anayou> internet download manger
<Jordan_U> Deformative: They're in the "Advanced Options" submenu.
<histo> anayou: I would go to alaternativeto.net and search for linux alternatives or search the software center.
<Deformative> Jordan_U, I went here and there was only one kernel listed twice.  One of the listings said (recovery mode) but it had the same panic.
<Agamemnus> i think i need the static version of mysql 4.1.
<Agamemnus> but i can't figure out how to install it.
<Agamemnus> (client)
<anayou> no in softwaer center
<wootehfoot> Rephrase: How do I force the display refresh rate to something higher than 60Hz?
<Jordan_U> wootehfoot: What is your end goal?
<wootehfoot> jordan, it's a uni experiment
<histo> wootehfoot: which video card?
<wootehfoot> hd4000
<wootehfoot> will xset be enough for this, or are there more issues
<anayou> bit the wine softwaer is get the  windows xp in ubuntu
<histo> wootehfoot: I don't know why you would want to but you could define a new mode with xrandr and break your stuff
<genii> anayou: .exe files are Windows executable files. You can't run/install them in linux. Some Windows software works under the program called WINE, but usually badly.
<wootehfoot> histo, thanks will try that nopw
<histo> anayou: yes but why would you want to use that particular program when there are open source alternatives
<ulrichard> sudo and everything else works again on the server. Thanks again.
<Deformative> Anyone?  Please... This is a serious problem for me.  It brought down my entire 300 node cluster...
<anayou> same softwaer is work in wine !!
<Pinkamen1_D> My ubuntu server installation stop booting and just shows the blinking white cursor, I have booted in with the liveDVD, is there a tool I can use to fix this?
<daftykins> Pinkamen1_D: wouldn't hurt to fsck the disk
<histo> !nomodeset | Pinkamen1_D
<ubottu> Pinkamen1_D: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arthurdent> \I'm having trouble with dconf, I copied .config/dconf/user from one user to another, but gsettings is still showing different settings, is there some command I need to run?
<Pinkamen1_D> I have used nomodeset in the past, but this will not show a menu upon holding shift
<histo> arthurdent: .cache/dconf?
<daftykins> Pinkamen1_D: fsck? hard disk SMART data?
<Pinkamen1_D> fsck shows "0.1% non-contiguous, but other then that it does not show any "errors"
<daftykins> Pinkamen1_D: have you chroot'd in and had a poke around?
<bekks> Pinkamen1_D: fsck -f forces an fsck, while fsck just examines the superblock.
<anayou> guys can i recover my files in sd card after formatting
<Deformative> daftykins, Jordan_U, are you still there?
<daftykins> yep, still haunting the place
<daftykins> Deformative: also, 300 node cluster? you're kidding right?
<Deformative> No.
<anayou> ?
<Jordan_U> Deformative: As a quick test to see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/613273 might be related, can your try running this: grep "/sbin/udevadm settle" /path/to/initrd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613273 in udev (Ubuntu Lucid) "run-init: nuking initramfs contents: directory not empty" [Undecided,Fix released]
<daftykins> with 13.04? D:
<Deformative> Jordan_U, With what?  A livecd? I can't boot.
<Deformative> daftykins, Yes.
<Jordan_U> Deformative: Yes, from a LiveCD would work.
<Left_Turn> anyone know why gparted won't let me resize my drive to merge with an unallocated one?
<anayou> guys can i recover my files in sd card after formatting
<Deformative> daftykins, I manage a cluster at my university and I put ubuntu on it because I was stupid enough to think it would be relatively stable.
<daftykins> anayou: depends if it was a full format or not
<Jordan_U> anayou: How did you "format" the card?
<Deformative> So now all the users are bitching because the thing is down.
<daftykins> Deformative: picking an LTS release would probably have been a good move, but i appreciate hindsight is not helpful now so i shall hush and let Jordan_U help
<anayou> i format my sd card with phone
<Left_Turn> is there a way to set a shortcut to my paths.. variables don't work
<Deformative> daftykins, Isn't 13.04 an LTS?
<daftykins> Deformative: no, dead in January
<Deformative> daftykins, Fuck.  I thought that all the .04 were LTS.
<anayou> full format
<daftykins> Deformative: sadly this one broke with that tradition :(
<genii> Deformative: Please keep the foul language down, supposed to be a family-friendly channel
<Pinkamen1_D> I think I can see the problem with fdisk, though I have no idea how it could have happened
<genii> Deformative: Every second .04 is LTS
<wootehfoot> histo, thanks, generated a few modelines and tested 75 and 85Hz, doesn't work at 1920x1080 due to bandwidth issues - works good otherwise - cable clk is 250Mhz+ at 85Hz
<Pinkamen1_D> the main hard drive has three partitions, the main one looks fine, but the two others seem to be on the same end block and almost the same start block according to fdisk
<Jordan_U> genii: Deformative: So far. The way to be sure that a version is LTS is that it has "LTS" at the end of the version.
<daftykins> anayou: try some data recovery programs for FAT, unfortunately i don't know any. if it was a full format on the phone that wrote over the whole card, it'll be toast - but you might as well try
<Deformative> Jordan_U, Sigh. Ok.  Let me login from my laptop so I can walk down to the pool room and put in a livecd.
<Deformative> Brb.
<daftykins> Deformative: what prevents you from booting a liveCD/USB/etc ?
<Deformative> daftykins, Nothing, I was asking if that is what I needed to do.
<Deformative> So now I am on my way to the cluster room.
<Jordan_U> anayou: You can try to recover some files with photorec, but I wouldn't hold out too much hope.
<Pinkamen1_D> any command line tool which could fix these overlapping partitions?
<Deformative-mobi> Jordan_U: Ok, going to go try the livecd now.
<Martinius> hi rob
<Jordan_U> Pinkamen1_D: fixparts
<anayou> ok how can do this photorec
<arthurdent> histo: nope, that doesn't seem to be it :/ hmm this is rather perplexing
<anayou> jordan_U
<Jordan_U> anayou: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<anayou> ok i do this
<arthurdent> histo: in dconf-editor its org.mate.desktop.background and in gsettings it's org.mate.background o_o
<anayou> now
<anayou> good bye jordan  & thanks
<Jordan_U> anayou: You're welcome.
<arthurdent> i am sure this is due to some misunderstanding i have about dconf/gconf
<us0r> hey guys, what would you suggest for a GUI to configure/manage apache on ubuntu?
<jrib> us0r: none
<arthurdent> vim
<nalkri> Hi, what happens after Zany Zebra?
<jrib> nalkri: unicode
<us0r> arthurdent: thanks
<Deformative-mobi> Jordan_U: Can you re-link that fo rme?
<jrib> nalkri: j/k I don't know (my guess is they either start over or do (A... B...)
<IdleOne> nalkri: not really a support question but who knows if we will even get there, more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cheshirelulcat> Hey, can anyone help me with partition ids and fdisk?
<daftykins> cheshirelulcat: just ask in detail
<cheshirelulcat> Yeah, any way to ensure my NTFS partition doesn't show up when I do fdisk -l
<arthurdent> not if you still want to be able to use your NTFS partition
<daftykins> why do you want to hide it?
<cheshirelulcat> Let's go with personal reasons
<cheshirelulcat> Not security.
<cheshirelulcat> I've already marked it as hidden
<arthurdent> doesn't want xer SO to know xe also uses windows
<cheshirelulcat> And no automount
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: how much do you care about being able to access your NTFS partition easily? you can hide it with gparted
<cheshirelulcat> Not much.
<daftykins> cheshirelulcat: unless you explain the circumstance it makes no sense to me
<cheshirelulcat> Just...
<arthurdent> just hide it with gparted then. you'll have to unhide it in order to boot into it from grub or whatever
<cheshirelulcat> Just don't worry about the circumstances.
<cheshirelulcat> No problem
<cheshirelulcat> I did hide it with Gparted, still shows up on fdisk
<arthurdent> just right click the drive in gparted > manage flags > [x] hidden
<arthurdent> maybe you need to reboot? idk
<cheshirelulcat> Already have
<cheshirelulcat> Would removing the boot flag do it?
<Dr_Willis> hideing a partion hides it from fdisk? makes me wonder how fdisk would unhide it then.
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: No. We can't help you unless you actually explain your end goal.
<arthurdent> I don't know that it does for a fact, I guess I just assumed.
<cheshirelulcat> Yeah, here's my end goal.
<cheshirelulcat> If I type in fdisk -l
<cheshirelulcat> sda1 doesn't show up.
<cheshirelulcat> That's it.
<daftykins> not going to happen
<Dr_Willis> cheshirelulcat:  disable it in the bios.
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: Delete the partition then.
<cheshirelulcat> Aw god
<cheshirelulcat> No other way?
<arthurdent> buy a portable harddrive and a safe
<Dr_Willis> why would you think theres some other way? the PC is reporting the drives its seeing
<Dr_Willis> actually the BIOS is reporting it.
<cheshirelulcat> Can I change the partition id?
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: Also, not having something show up in fdisk -l doesn't really sound like an end goal to me.
<cheshirelulcat> That's an end goal for me.
<arthurdent> write a bash script that overrides fdisk and doesn't print lines containing sda1
<cheshirelulcat> :\
<Dr_Willis> cheshirelulcat:  change it to what?   you can change the filesystem. but whats the point
<cheshirelulcat> I was thinking changing the partition id
<daftykins> it's what we call a fools errand.
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: Why do you not want the partition to show up in fdisk -l? Does the output look prettier without it?
<daftykins> i think you've even come in here and asked this before
<daftykins> because i remember this lunacy
<cheshirelulcat> I haven't been here befory.
<cheshirelulcat> *Before.
<daftykins> totally had this question asked before :)
<Dr_Willis> if you dont want normal user level people mounting the thing. theres ways to do that.
<cheshirelulcat> Yeah, it requires a root to activate
<cheshirelulcat> I know that.
<cheshirelulcat> Like, when I have an fdisk -l output
<cheshirelulcat> And it says NTFS
<cheshirelulcat> Can I modify the id in order for it to report ext3?
<cheshirelulcat> Or not report it at all?
<Dr_Willis> cheshirelulcat:  guess you could in gparted, or fdisk.   and also you may accidently delete all your data
<cheshirelulcat> well shit
<Pinkamen1_D> so I am using fixparts because my server stopped booting
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cheshirelulcat> Sorry.
<cheshirelulcat> >.>
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: rename the fdisk binary to "fdisk.real" and in its place make a script containing "fdisk.real $@ | grep -v sda1".
<Pinkamen1_D> I did not actually give it any commands other then viewing the partitions
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  going to point out that parted, and cfdisk, can also see it. ;)
<daftykins> thing is who with any brain isn't going to spot #1 missing? you'd have to at least masquerade it as another Linux one instead of NTFS.
<cheshirelulcat> Yeah
<Pinkamen1_D> when I ask to save and exit, it says "THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS". This sounds kind of iffy, I dont want data baing lost
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: cheshirelulcat's end goal was just to have it not show up in fdisk -l.
<cheshirelulcat> I've got 2, 3, and 4 missing right now
<Pinkamen1_D> has anyone actually used fixpart?
<cheshirelulcat> No idea why, let's just leave it at that
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: http://pastie.org/private/vjkxctinfe7ayhaj4flw
<Jordan_U> Pinkamen1_D: You should always have backups of important data.
<Dr_Willis> data worth keeping.. is data worth backing up.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<Agamemnus> does anyone know how i can download the static version of mysql 4.1?
<cheshirelulcat> I'll try it out, see if it works.
<arthurdent> you'll have to re-source your profile or log out and back in
<Pinkamen1_D> well its not the data I am worried about, its all of the configuration I  have done to get it to work how i like
<arthurdent> "source /etc/profile"
<bekks> Agamemnus: That version is pretty old. And why do you need a static version?
<Jordan_U> arthurdent: You'd need to use the absolute path, /usr/sbin/fdisk, in your script then (otherwise you'll get an infinite loop).
<arthurdent> Jordan_U: derp
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: change 'fdisk -l' to '/usr/bin/fdisk "$@"' in that script
<arthurdent> er no quotes around the $@ actually
<Jordan_U> arthurdent: Quotes are correct in that case, $@ is a special variable.
<arthurdent> Jordan_U: are you sure? you don't want all the flags to be in one token
<Agamemnus> bekks: because everything else crashes.
<bekks> Agamemnus: Then you should fix the cause of those crashes.
<Agamemnus> bekks: it is mysql.
<bekks> Agamemnus: I strongly doubt that.
<Jordan_U> arthurdent: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_arg_in_.24.2A
<Agamemnus> it crashes when I run mysql_init.
<arthurdent> ok
<bekks> Agamemnus: What exactly happens?
<arthurdent> Jordan_U: weird
<cheshirelulcat> Arthur, I don't have an fdbin dir
<cheshirelulcat> Ought I make one?
<arthurdent> yes
<cheshirelulcat> What do I place in PATH
<arthurdent> http://pastie.org/8243538 i updated the script the way it should be
<Agamemnus> one moment
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: just add that line somewhere in /etc/profile
<arthurdent> then do "source /etc/profile"
<cheshirelulcat> aight
<Jordan_U> arthurdent: It makes sense, otherwise there would be no way to pass on parameters when a script is called like this: myscript "argument one" "argument two" 3 four "High five!"
<Agamemnus> abnormal termination signal.
<PeachSoda> oh no!
<cheshirelulcat> before the fi?
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: at the very top or very bottom
<Agamemnus> bekks: abnormal termination signal.
<bekks> Agamemnus: then pastebin "strace mysql_init" - beware, it will cause a lot of output.
<Agamemnus> i'm not sure how i'm supposed to do that.
<Agamemnus> mysql_init is an internal function.
<Agamemnus> of the mysql library
<cheshirelulcat> It's still showing up
<bekks> Agamemnus: Then what exactly are you doing? :)
<Agamemnus> running that function.
<bekks> Agamemnus: How?
<Agamemnus> through some code that is compiled
<bekks> Agamemnus: Are we supposed to guess that? :)
<Agamemnus> statically
<StarshipTravelle> sorry for my english, but how i can joint channel #ubuntu-ru
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: Did you make /fdbin/fdisk executable?
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: is it actually called /dev/sda1?
<cheshirelulcat> Yeah, it's /dev/sda1
<Agamemnus> via a header that is designed for mysql 4.0.17
<arthurdent> StarshipTravelle: /join #ubuntu-ru
<cheshirelulcat> No, didn't make it executable
<Agamemnus> bekks: Do you see the problem there?
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: sorry, you need to chmod +x the /fdbin/fdisk file
<bekks> Agamemnus: uhm, then you should update that application.
<StarshipTravelle> arthurdent:  were i can write this?
<Agamemnus> I have no way to update the header.
<arthurdent> StarshipTravelle: in the chat
<cheshirelulcat> np
<Agamemnus> it actually runs fine if I don't statically link it.
<StarshipTravelle> arthurdent: ok - thanks:)
<bekks> Agamemnus: Then dont link it statically.
<Agamemnus> But I need to because I can't install things on my server
<cheshirelulcat> shiit
<cheshirelulcat> now it says no such file or directory
<Agamemnus> like libmysqlclient.so and libtinfo.so
<bekks> Agamemnus: So which application is it? What does it do?
<Flannel> cheshirelulcat: please mind the language, thanks.
<cheshirelulcat> Sorry
<Agamemnus> it doesn't matter.
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: BTW, please do not come in here in 5 months after forgetting you've done this and ask why fdisk isn't working properly as this will utterly confuse anyone that tried to figure out what's happening.
<Agamemnus> i'm up the creek for now
<tina> Where am I?
<cheshirelulcat> I won't lol
<cheshirelulcat> It
<bekks> Agamemnus: Without providing information, I cant help you.
<cheshirelulcat> It's a one-time thing
<StarshipTravelle> sorry, but it says: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<StarshipTravelle> cheshirelulcat: sorry, but it says: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ZIPY> StarshipTravelle: you need to have an account /msg q hello
<Agamemnus> i told you everything.
<Agamemnus> all right, you want to know what it does.
<Agamemnus> it accesses a mysql server
<Agamemnus> manipulates the data
<Agamemnus> sends data back.
<Agamemnus> and closes.
<FloodBot1> Agamemnus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheshirelulcat> It says /usr/bin/fdisk , no such file or directory
<ZIPY> StarshipTravelle: forget it i thought im on quakenet lol
<bekks> Agamemnus: Then compile it dynamically, and provide the custom locations of the dynamic libraries needed, when compiling it.
<Agamemnus> is that what you were asking when you asked what it does?
<arthurdent> that's dumb that they would make the channel +r
<bekks> Agamemnus: There is no point in running mysql 4.x anymore.
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: change /usr/bin/fdisk to /bin/fdisk in the script
<Agamemnus> i don't have to install those libraries?
<Agamemnus> i can just copy them in somewhere?
<ZIPY> StarshipTravelle: /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<bekks> Agamemnus: Sure.
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: sorry, change it to /sbin/fdisk
<Agamemnus> so, just the .so files?
<Agamemnus> I thought there were other files
<cheshirelulcat> works
<cheshirelulcat> Thanks :D
<StarshipTravelle> ZIPY: sorry, its too dificult for me, i had alredy created account, but i cant joint #ubuntu-ru, i dont know how it works
<bekks> Agamemnus: There might be, though.
<cheshirelulcat> If I ever want to remove this, just delete the script and the line in /etc/profile?
<Agamemnus> i contacted my host and asked them to move me to their unmanaged plan.
<Agamemnus> i will wait for that, I guess.
<ZIPY> StarshipTravelle: what irc client are you using?
<arthurdent> cheshirelulcat: yep
<StarshipTravelle> ZIPY:  pidgin
<Jordan_U> cheshirelulcat: Yes, and also remove the directory /fdbin/.
<cheshirelulcat> Mmk, thank you very much!
<arthurdent> np
<ZIPY> StarshipTravelle: ok if u want you can isntall sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack and activate irc helper there you can put in your nickserv nickname and your password and it will automatically login on connect and you can join channels with +r
<arthurdent> Jordan_U: lol he's gonna be back asking how to hide it elsewhere. i still have no idea why he wanted to do that
<StarshipTravelle> ZIPY: ok, i will try this, thanks :)
<ZIPY> but u need an account first with the commandline i posted
<ZIPY> but you said you have one already
<arthurdent> you have to identify
<StarshipTravelle> ZIPY: yes, i have create it after installing pidgin
<cinvoke> anyone in here know anything about ubuntu halting on boot , or how to diagnose the issue?
<Pinkamen1_D> so still no luck fixing the blinking cursor, thought I thought it might be worth mentioning that pressing ctrl+alt+del while its blinking has the effect of rebooting the server. Does this mean that the problem is something with the server as opposed to the ubuntu installation?
<Pinkamen1_D> (or can you do that anyway)
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: what blinking cursor?
<sealbhach> cinvoke, hold down the Shift key immediately after you press the power on button, see if you get the boot menu
<maxmas> !list
<ubottu> maxmas: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<maxmas> ciao a tutti
<maxmas> !list
<cinvoke> sealbhach: recovery console?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: yes
<ZIPY> cinvoke: you see where it stops then
<cinvoke> ZIPY: did that and repair packages
<cinvoke> ZIPY: o
<cinvoke> ZIPY: how?
<sealbhach> Just try it cinvoke
<cinvoke> ZIPY: sorry i was thinking of something else. it stops on "checking battery state".  sealbhach
<cinvoke> sealbhach: ZIPY i tried reinstalling pae too.
<cinvoke> sealbhach: ZIPY tried dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-session  or somethign similar
<MrSassyPants> for a week or so, firefox has been memleaking until the OOM killer kills it after a few hours. anyone know anything about this?
<sealbhach> Can you get the grub menu up and choose an earlier kernel?
<Jordan_U> MrSassyPants: Have you tried disabling all plugins/extentions?
<MrSassyPants> Jordan_U,
<MrSassyPants> nope
<cinvoke> sealbhach: yes. let me take a snapshot. and sae work.  give me a few.
<Jordan_U> MrSassyPants: See if that stops it, and if it does you can try to narrow down which extention is actually leaking.
<MrSassyPants> Jordan_U, no point to that. Is there a way to show mem usage in firefox' subsystems? a debug screen or something?
<Deathfiyr> Hey Guys
<Pinkamen1_D> zipy, I am in the process of trying to fix a machine that will no longer boot up
<Pinkamen1_D> It boots from livecd but not the hard drive which was working fine yesterday
<Pinkamen1_D> will not show grub menu and fsck does not seem to fix it
<Deathfiyr> Pinkamen1_D I had the same problem with an old pc of mine
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: so it doesnt boot?
<Pinkamen1_D> no, it will not, it just shows a blinking cursor
<Deathfiyr> check your sata/ide cables
<Pinkamen1_D> the hard drive is SAS, and I have just tried reseating it
<genii> MrSassyPants: about:memory
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: or you have the wrong hdd in your bios as startup
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: select the one that contains gurb
 * Deathfiyr wants to know why there are flood bots connected?
<Pinkamen1_D> what would cause the bios options to change...
<cinvoke> sealbhach: since im booting into an earlier kernel, if it does boot, wont it break some of my sw packs?  like lamp?
<MrSassyPants> genii, thanks. I also have a constant 100% cpu (1/4 cpus) on firefox which is newish
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: i had the same problem today when i reinstalled debian and i have windows on a 2nd harddrive
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: the debian installer installed grub on the windows hdd
<ZIPY> Pinkamen1_D: but my bio was still booting from debian hdd
<chrs_> my unity desktop isn't working quite right
<ZIPY> +s
<ZIPY> so i had only a blinking cursor
<chrs_> i believe it's crashing because of the software simulated acceleration
<cinvoke> ZIPY: first it shows "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"  then halts on "checking battery state..."
<chrs_> where are the logs for that sort of thing to help me see?
<reisio> chrs_: /var/log/
<ZIPY> cinvoke: maybe someone can help you if you paste your dmesg
<cinvoke> ZIPY: ok. trying without guest additions
<chrs_> reisio: find /var/log -iregex '.*compiz.*' print
<chrs_> is nothing
<reisio> chrs_: what's the problem?
<chrs_> not sure what i need to be looking for
<chrs_> when i login all i see is the desktop background
<chrs_> none of the applications are launching
<ZIPY> cinvoke: why without guest additions?
<reisio> chrs_: this is ordinary Unity?
<chrs_> and i get periodically kicked out of the desktop and back into the login window
<chrs_> yes
<chrs_> plain ubnuntu 13.04
<cinvoke> ZIPY: that randomly crashed just now
<chrs_> i don't have hardware graphical accleration yet though
<chrs_> so i guess the graphics system ui is using mesa or something
<ZIPY> cinvoke: you are on virtualbox, dont you have snapshots?
<chrs_> is "unity" the window manager?
<reisio> chrs_: nope
<reisio> chrs_: compiz is
<ZIPY> no
<chrs_> the login window looks fine, it's after i try logging in, shit goes wrong
<ZIPY> its your enviroment
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i only have 2, which are messed up too.  the inly way i can get into desktop is zlt cntl f1,  "xinit"  and xfce4-session
<ZIPY> chrs_: unity is your desktop enviroement
<chrs_> ok
<chrs_> would be interesting to see what compiz is crashing on, just to make sure it's the slow graphics
<ZIPY> cinvoke: how do u xinit if ur boot freezes?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: so you can boot, but you have an xorg problem?
<ZIPY> xserver
<cinvoke> ZIPY: it just halts, never continues, so i swich to another term instance
<reisio> chrs_: sorry you get booted back to the login screen, you said?
<chrs_> yea
<chrs_> i'm starting to see the problem
<ZIPY> cinvoke: and what happens if you startx?
<chrs_> i tried launching compiz manually from a terminal
<chrs_> "error opengl es not loaded"
<chrs_> or something, i lost the window
<ZIPY> cinvoke: ah no lghtdm i meant
<ZIPY> or what ever you use
<chrs_> every time switch from x to a virtual console terminal i get kicked out of the desktop environment and back to a gui login
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i use lightdm for xfce4
<chrs_> i found a blog where some user is having the same issues as i'm having on this laptop
<jcat> is google down!?!?!
<chrs_> looks like there might be some kind of workaround
<ZIPY> jcat: lol thats what i was wondering too
<jcat> duuude
<ZIPY> back again :D
<reisio> yeah it's not in perfect condition
<cinvoke> ZIPY: so in another window, i ran  sudo lightdm, and it made the sreeen larger light it was about to jump into gui, then went back to  original window, where it was stuck on checking battery state
<cinvoke> light=like
<ZIPY> cinvoke: hmm i dont use lightdm but i guess you can reconfigure or reinstall it too
<SierraAR> Out of curiousity, why does apt-get upgrade not seem to update everything that update manager finds and updates?
<ZIPY> SierraAR: apt-get update first
<ZIPY> then apt-get upgrade
<djtdjtdjt> Hi all. I have just run the command, "rm -rf" with nothing after it, on a server for a web client. The server has now become "broken", nothing working at all. What happens with "rm -rf" with no arguments or anything after it?
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i just purged it.  upgrade now or after install?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: that upgrade was for SierraAR
<cinvoke> ZIPY: o ok :)
<SierraAR> ZIPY: I do that before running apt-get upgrade, but after  areboot update manager always has a couple more things to update that apt-get upgrade didn't pick up. Running update manager seems to clear them all, though.
<djtdjtdjt> Does anybody know what happens with "rm -rf" without anything after it?
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: nothing happens.
<ZIPY> djtdjtdjt: it asks for a path
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: check your history for what you actually ran
<djtdjtdjt> it was just coincidental that the minute after I run rm -rf, numerous times, the entire site goes down, all WHM login breaks, everything breaks. I'm not the only one with access to the server though.
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: why would you run "rm -rf" numerous times if 1) you don't know what it does and 2) it didn't seem to do anything the first few times?
<anayou> hi
<reisio> anayou: hiyo
<chrs_> AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/arml-linux-gnueabihf/dri/armsoc_dri.so failed failed
<chrs_> that appears to be the root of my problem
<reisio> djtdjtdjt: even if you gave it the path '/', on any install that isn't massively out of date, nothing would happen
<chrs_> how do i find which package is supposed to provide a particular file?
<chrs_> is that a dpkg option?
<anayou> hello reisio
<reisio> GNU decided a while back that people who really want to run that command will be willing to exert more effort
<reisio> anayou: hiyo
<chrs_> i think i found it, nevermind
<djtdjtdjt> jrib: I knew it deleted a directory. But I had a dumb moment and didn't specify the directory.
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: well it doesn't do anything
<reisio> chrs_: your solution?
<anayou> every body here is work with linux
<reisio> chrs_: it's protocol to say what your solution was, for posterity
<reisio> anayou: a high percentage
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: you may enjoy reading http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/automake-patches/2013-05/msg00162.html
<djtdjtdjt> Is it possible to completely break WHM Accelerated and all CPanel users when logged in as root and running a variation of the rm -rf command?
<ZIPY> djtdjtdjt: if you want, i can test it on a vm :D
<anayou> ok , i work with ubuntu 13.04
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: of course.  Depends on the variation.
<anayou> i have problem in my ubuntu
<djtdjtdjt> rm -rf * or rm -rf / or rm -rf rm -rf rm - rf
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: please don't paste those commands here with context.
<jrib> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i just rebooted after purge as it said some things would only take affect after reboot.  it actually tries to go into the desktop and states: Could not update ICEauthority file: /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<jrib> djtdjtdjt: obviously if you issue an rm command that deletes files your program requires, it will make your program not work.
<ZIPY> Ehfar)88&!%&
<ZIPY> haha i had that problem too cinvoke
<anayou> guys can i install whatsapp in ubuntu
<reisio> anayou: yup
<cinvoke> ZIPY: gdm is owned by gdm:gdm kik
<cinvoke> lo
<cinvoke> l
<cinvoke> wtcrap
<holstein> anayou: nothing in ubntu is preveting that..
<anayou> how?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: it was wrong permissions on .iceauthority
<reisio> anayou: no idea
<holstein> anayou: let me google, and see what application you are talking about, and see if there is linux support
<cinvoke> ZIPY: should root own the whole folder?
<anayou> he see yes
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22whatsapp%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<anayou> i can do this but how?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: wait a sec ill check in vm
<cinvoke> ZIPY: gdm is a real group in etc group
<cinvoke> atleast
<holstein> anayou: i see there is an andoid version.. you would run android in ubuntu.. or ask the developers for a linux/ubuntu version
<anayou> android in ubuntu
<holstein> anayou: ideally, you would have this conversation with the developers of the applications.. we, as volunteers for supporting ubuntu, are not going to be able to make ubuntu capable of running that application..
<holstein> anayou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279816/installing-apps-like-whatsapp for example
<holstein> anayou: i would think about replacing that functionality with a native application
<anayou> he not work .. i do every thing from askubuntu
<thurstylark> What command do I use to find my version?
<anayou> & i want to downloaded from terminal
<anayou> any app.
<daftykins> thurstylark: cat /etc/lsb-release would work but there's some proper way
<thurstylark> daftykins: that worked. Thanks
<anayou> wait me
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i just chowned to gdm:root... that seems to work fine
<ZIPY> cinvoke: i didnt even have the gdm folder on my 12.04 vm
<ZIPY> ah lol
<ZIPY> thats gnome
<cinvoke> something i installed on top of something else probably
<ZIPY> gnome desktop manager
<cinvoke> oh!
<cinvoke> i did
<cinvoke> dammit
<holstein> anayou: i assure you, there is no current native linux/ubuntu version of whatsapp that i have seen.. but, you *can* install the android sdk and run whatsapp there.. or, ask the developers how you are intended to run it in ubuntu..
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ZIPY> ^^
<cinvoke> ubottu: thats not even a word silly bot
<ubottu> cinvoke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZIPY> ahaha
<cinvoke> :)
<holstein> cinvoke: that was fron me.. please refer to, and follow the guidelines.. thanks!
<holstein> from*
<cinvoke> holstein: o sry
<cinvoke> gee wilakers
<jhy6h54ju> please friends visit new webchat www.ChatSocial.org please 2 clik´s --> http://www.ChatSocial.org tnkssssss  http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<jhy6h54ju> http://www.ChatSocial.org
<FloodBot1> jhy6h54ju: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<standaman> Question: If I create a videoDVD with DeVeDe and there is additional space on it, can I also add some non-movie files?
<thurstylark> So, I have a ubuntu 11.04 server, and I want to upgrade to 12.04 or newer, but I only have install media for up to 11.04. Is there still a way to upgrade?
<reisio> standaman: don't see why not
<reisio> thurstylark: I can't imagine otherwise
<daftykins> standaman: yeah should work
<zoidberg-> Hey, so i have an esxi server with a little network inside it.. a linux router and then some natted hosts.  When i ssh to the router using keys, works fine, when i ssh from the router to one of the natted box even though keys are installed like the router it asks for a password... any idea why it does this and how i can make the keys just take affect?
<cinvoke> ZIPY: reinstalled lightdm.  this time it looks like it actually did something. restarted. so im guessing it fell back to an old halfway installed gdm when i uninstalled lightdm
<holstein> thurstylark: i would rather install 12.04 fresh,a nd literally whatever issues that might encounter
<cinvoke> ZIPY: i may still have to purge gdm....
<ZIPY> cinvoke: you should uninstall gdm too
<ZIPY> ye
<reisio> holstein: this won't work any longer?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<ZIPY> or lightdm and use gdm the one you prefer :D
<ZIPY> cinvoke: im off now, if you still get troubles, paste xorg.0.log, xserver-error and dmg. maybe someone can help you
<Displacer_> hey guys. I got a question. What is the best GB emu for ubuntu?
<ZIPY> cinvoke: dmg= dmesg ^^
<cinvoke> ZIPY: thx!
<reisio> Displacer_: hrmm?
<daftykins> Displacer_: that's not really a support quest i'm afraid.
<holstein> reisio: should... but id still rather do whatever it takes for a fresh install
<Displacer_> daftykins: im sorry but what do you mean?
<holstein> eitherway, 12.04 packages will be downloaded.. might as well be pre install, and make a nice installer
<Displacer_> i just switched to linux and i need a way to run LSDj since i cant use VBA any more. but i havnt tried wine yet so ill do that
<reisio> lsdj?
<Displacer_> music tracking software for the DMG-01
<holstein> Displacer_: try not using so many letters.. and assume that the volunteers here mostly just run linux/ubuntu, and need to know what funcitonality you need, or more details about what you are tyring to run and why
<reisio> Displacer_: dmg-01? :)
<holstein> Displacer_: there are many "trackers".. you will want to get used to using JACK.. you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<reisio> I'd just go ahead and look for an alternative instead of trying to run a win32 app
<Displacer_> holstein: haha well if you know the field im in then you would know what those letters mean and you are more likely to be able to help me. I need an Emulator to run Little Sound DJ which is a Classic Gameboy rom in the .gb format. i am a chip musician and i have no way of running visual boy advanced since i switched to linux
<Displacer_> holstein: also thank you for the chat link ill try there
<holstein> Displacer_: there are many options, and you'll want to go to #opensourcemusicians and other general linux channels for audio. this is not a proaudio channel
<holstein> Displacer_: there are *many* ways to do what you are wanting to do in ubuntu
<holstein> Displacer_: that whas the channel.. and im giving you information there..
<Displacer_> holstein: again thank you
<vadimer> how is it going
<vadimer> how do you get good at installing different types of files?
<robert__> my new 3tb disk appears as 2 devices in gparted. i want to have it as a single unbootable ext4 volume. how can i do that?
<Slart> vadimer: how do you mean? installing software from source?
<Slart> robert__: if you have more than one partition on the hard drive you can always remove them and then create a new partition.. NOTE! this will destroy any data you have in these partitions
<trism> Displacer_: does the visualboyadvance package not work?
<robert__> Slart: there are no partitions on the drive. it is empty. but it appears as two devices sdb and sdc
<robert__> Slart: drive sdb has 2tb and sdc the remaining 700gb or whatever.
<Slart> robert__: hmm.. that's odd..not sure why it would do that
<Slart> robert__: it's a normal drive? is it possible it's somehow setup to be "compatible" with older systems? a jumper perhaps
<daftykins> ^good thinking
<robert__> Slart: i'll have a look, but i didn't notice anything like a jumper. it had a label referring to seagate's web page on 2tb drives, but i didn't see anything beyond information on which os's have compatible drivers.
<robert__> Slart: i'll try booting into win7 and see what that sees.
<OerHeks> maybe a hybride drive, ssd and platters?
<Slart> robert__: can't hurt to look
<Slart> robert__: seagate's website mentions that 3Tb might be a problem in some configurations.. my guess is that it's some kind of safety setting
<daftykins> robert__: wait, is windows 7 installed on this 3TB disk?
<daftykins> robert__: is it also a custom build PC with maybe - a gigabyte motherboard?
<Deathfiyr> join my channel to talk about hacking, backtrack and other stuff!! #HackShit
<robert__> daftykins: win7 only shows 2tb and completely ignores the rest of the disk. i have tried in two linux installations. one on a thinkpad and one on a dell optiplex 330.
#ubuntu 2013-08-17
<daftykins> robert__: 7 is installed to this 3TB yes? you can only boot from a 3TB disk if it's GPT formatted. GPT formatted disks can only be booted by UEFI systems
<daftykins> the rest of the issues could be related
<UbuntuNoob> Anybody know of a lightweight Ubuntu app that listens to an IP port and initiates shutdown when a specific command is received on that port?
<daftykins> UbuntuNoob: SSH? :)
<robert__> daftykins: no 7 isn't installed on the disk. the disk is completely blank. i have tried formatting it as gpt, but that makes no difference.
<daftykins> robert__: oh ok so it's a slave only, fair enough. sounds like the two systems are too old to address it correctly. was that through windows?
<Slart> UbuntuNoob: aren't there some port-knocker daemons you could use? or even some port knocking firewall tutorials?
<UbuntuNoob> daftykins: no, the trigger is coming from an embedded device, not a true OS, so all I can do is send a string to an IP port...
<Slart> UbuntuNoob: this seems like a good place to start http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8528392/remotely-shutdown-reboot-linux-boxes-without-ssh
<UbuntuNoob> Slart: Thanks -- I'll take a look
<robert__> daftykins: windows simply can't see the extra 1tb. linux can see it, but not as part of the same device as the rest of the disk. are you saying that machines built 5 or 6 years ago didn't have support for >2tb drives?
<daftykins> robert__: i would definitely expect the win7 system to be able to see the whole disk as one volume. looked into BIOS updates?
<robert__> daftykins: the bios on the thinkpad is up to date, but the dell might well not be. i'll check it out. that's a good idea. thanks.
<daftykins> robert__: no problemo! do you have the exact disk make + model also?
<robert__> daftykins: it's a seagate barracuda st3000dm001
<adasd> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<milosz1> jest ktoś z polski ?
<daftykins> robert__: have you also checked out this 'Seagate DiscWizard' program that allegedly solves 2TB limitation issues?
<daftykins> http://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/internal-hard-drives/desktop-hard-drives/barracuda-xt/discwizard-master-dl/
<robert__> daftykins: thanks. i'll check it out. i can't work out whether it's os-dependent, but then i haven't got any data to lose by trying....
<L-sama> hi
<L-sama> is it true that backtrack linux is base don ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack | L-sama
<ubottu> L-sama: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<L-sama> its because #backtrack-linux is silenced
<wilee-nilee> L-sama, backtrarck is eol and not supported here.
<L-sama> I know
<L-sama> but if you mention it it confirms my question
<L-sama> that its linux based
<L-sama> ubuntu*
<wilee-nilee> L-sama, Not supported period, not my decision. ;)
<L-sama> aint it in direct competition with nubuntu?
<robert__> daftykins: i've just read up on disk wizard and it looks like it's just for windows.
<daftykins> robert__: ah sure but wouldn't hurt to run it and see what's going on?
<robert__> daftykins: i suppose so...
<L-sama> is nubuntu supported here?
<daftykins> never even heard of it
<Jordan_U> L-sama: Nubuntu appears to be discontinued, so I don't think it's supported anywhere.
<L-sama> as I though backtrack probably killed it
<mns2> Hello. DeVeDe doesn't seem to scale video sizes down at all with lower bitrates for DVDs. Does anyone know of a more reliable DVD authoring tool? (preferably with a gui)
<styol> Hey there. I am performing some benchmarks against an Ubuntu 12.04 server that is load balancing requests using HAProxy and I'm having trouble identifying the source of connection resets being returned to the client during these high concurrency benchmarks. Any recommendations on where one might be able to start isolating the source of this issue or anything worth examining further?
<daftykins> !server | styol
<ubottu> styol: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<styol> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> no problem sir o/
<mns2> pls
<wilee-nilee> mns2, Most videos are compressed already I believe.
<wilee-nilee> If I understand you here
<mns2> okay but if you put it on a dvd it has to be encoded for dvd players right?
<wilee-nilee> mns2, Not sure.
<wilee-nilee> I would it is already mns2
<wilee-nilee> think
<mns2> When I put a 1 gb movie on a 4.7 gb dvd disk, it says there isn't enough space due to how long it is.
<mns2> (can only fit 2 hrs)
<reisio> mns2: it?
<wilee-nilee> mns2, You have dvd formatted as data? use nicks as well please
<reisio> mns2: what format is this "1 gb movie"?
<zoidberg-> win 32
<Jordan_U> mns2: How are you "putting the movie" on the disk? mpeg2, the format used in Video DVDs, is a verry ineficient codec.
<mns2> For the above example, Brasero
<wilee-nilee> !who | mns2 makes things easier
<ubottu> mns2 makes things easier: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rusty0101> mns2, when you burn a video dvd, the video file is a mpeg2 video file. I storngly suspect that the 1 gig file you are starting with is either an mp4 or xvid file that is more compressed.
<Jordan_U> mns2: Do you want to use this DVD in actual DVD players or just in other computers?
<mns2> Actual DVD players.
<reisio> the only DVD you need is one that plays 'GET A MEDIA PC OR SMART TV' in a loop
<mns2> And it's mp4
<themanwithnoface> is there such a thing or way to make it so that if you enter a string into google and you don't like the results you click 'search' again and if google recognizes that it is the exact same string it adjusts the time in 'search tools'  to the last 5 years, or past year past 24 hours. etc. ?
<reisio> mns2: whatever software you're using probably re-encodes to fit the space available exactly
<reisio> mns2: you'd have to reduce the quality to get it smaller
<mns2> That's the problem. DeVeDe manages to not re-encode correctly
<reisio> themanwithnoface: ?
<mns2> It makes the resulting file too big.
<reisio> mns2: well that's no surprise, DVD mastering is arcane
<reisio> I wouldn't recommend it
<reisio> not in 2013, not in 1995
<Jordan_U> mns2: It's not re-encoding correctly, it's simply re-encoding with the best compression you can get with mpeg2 (poor). How long is the actual video?
<rusty0101> Alternatively you may be able to re-encode to dvd mpeg2 to a multi-layer dvd with capacities greater than 4.7 gig.
<Jordan_U> mns2: Not re-encoding incorrectly I mean.
<mns2> Trying to put two videos onto one dvd.
<reisio> mns2: tell your software about both videos
<mns2> DeVeDe has options for lowing resulting bitrate, but none of them do anything.
<mns2> I did
<reisio> well like I said, it's a huge PITA
<reisio> if you insist on wasting your time with this, try using tovid
<reisio> mns2: with the -ffmpeg option
<themanwithnoface> reisio:  like maybe a macro?  :<
<reisio> (that is, with ffmpeg, not subtracting ffmpeg)
<mns2> Please stop telling me to not do what I'm doing? This is for a friend who does not have a computer and is technology illiterate.
<reisio> themanwithnoface: ?
<reisio> mns2: all the more reason to get them a smart device instead of spend time on a DVD
<dr_willis> devede has worked well for me in the past
<dr_willis> just don't try to fit 6 hours onto a DVD.    :)
<RealDrProxy> Oi! Anyone have good resources or advice for build an Ubuntu fork or derivative? I've been working with ubuntu-builder but it seems half-assed.
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<reisio> probably take you six hours just to get a usable copy
<dr_willis> RealDrProxy:  that's always been a bit of a rough area
<RealDrProxy> Thanks for the quick response guys.
<RealDrProxy> That kinda sucks. I guess I'll stick to ubuntu-builder as that is the only thing that isn't completely outdated.
<mns2> I will look at ToVid. Thank you. :)
<RealDrProxy> Remastersys gave me issues when I first tried to use it. I think it bricked the dev box I was working off of.
<reisio> you think you bricked?
<dr_willis> brick-a-Barack.
<tauntaun> Can't get rc script to trigger on boot. This is a cloud instance running at run level 2. Used the update-rc command. I've gotten this to work before; don't know why there's no joy today. Ideas?
<dr_willis> i dident think ubuntu used runlevels like many distros.  use the upstart tools tauntaun . not the older sysv tools
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<tauntaun> ok, thanks, I'll try it.
<RealDrProxy> Bricked the OS at least. Remastersys borked a few things so I just re-imaged it.
<thurstylark> how do I get ubuntu 10.04 to do a release upgrade?
<reisio> thurstylark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS
<thurstylark> reisio: 10-q
<reisio> thurstylark: np m8
<thurstylark> Ah. Only problem with this is that I need a command solution. It's a server
<reisio> thurstylark: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<daftykins> thurstylark: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' not working?
<wguo> many people around here
<wguo> hi
<Guest91322> /msg dpkg guidelines
<Telendrith> Hi, has anyone tried to load Ubuntu on a HP Envy Rove?
<wilee-nilee> !poll | Telendrith
<ubottu> Telendrith: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest91322> [5~:l #testchan
<thurstylark> daftykins: it wasn't because whatever build my vps provider was using didn't have update-manager-core installed. installed that, and now I'm just humming along.
<reisio> wrong spammy factoid :p
<thurstylark> daftykins: my main problem is that the latest release that said vps provider supports in a clean install is 11.04, so i have to update from 10.04 :P
<reisio> Telendrith: probably someone has, does that help you? :p
<Telendrith> Yea
<reisio> great
<wilee-nilee> still a poll none the less
<daftykins> thurstylark: that's weird of them. you certainly don't want non-LTS
<Telendrith> I was hoping to get some more info before I dumped a grand on a tablet - and it wasn't a poll question, it a hey, is  it compatible out of the box
<wilee-nilee> Telendrith, might be info here in general, there are certified computers. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/
<Telendrith> wilee-nilee: Thanks, thats what I was looking for
<reisio> Telendrith: is there only one model named 'rove'? I doubt it
<wilee-nilee> Telendrith, Not a poll in your reasoning maybe but here it is. ;)
<thurstylark> daftykins: Yep. 'tis why i will be updating before i do anything else
<daftykins> thurstylark: excellent
<Telendrith> Well, guess we'll find out of it will run ubuntu tomorrow \o/
<wilee-nilee> Telendrith, You aware of the uefi stuff, I assume this has W8?
<horrorxstory> im trying to install windows games on my ubuntu and i am unable to
<wilee-nilee> horrorxstory, You using wine?
<horrorxstory> yeah i have been trying
<horrorxstory> it workd
<horrorxstory> works
<wilee-nilee> !details | horrorxstory
<ubottu> horrorxstory: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<horrorxstory> i think it has to do with direct runtime
<daftykins> what game, what happens, what what what? :)
<horrorxstory> ok like wow for instance it completely installs and then when i go to run it, it tells me there is a problem with direct runtime
<daftykins> horrorxstory: what does the wine website say to do?
<Iared_Fergus> Hello everyone, Iared_Fergushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Yaesu> 'lo, I have a question, does anyone now a quick fix on how to enable the num lock 'before' login?
<OerHeks> Yaesu, lots of answers @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/155679/how-to-enable-numlock-at-boot-time-for-login-screen
<OerHeks> check your bios or use the numlockx option
<wilee-nilee> help- I've been ddos'ed and I can't get up
 * dr_willis jumps and down on wilee-nilee  delvering  CPR with his size 13 shoes...
<wilee-nilee> Ah.thats much better, thanks. ;)
<daftykins> i gotta wonder about those guys
<daftykins> i mean, they never hang around for me to converse with :(
<OerHeks> great, i have "empty updates"
<OerHeks> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=14821
<daftykins> OerHeks: but are you going to install? :)
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, I saw that yesterday runit from the cli.
 * wilee-nilee whips out his tinfoil fedora to analyze the data
<Noskcaj> What do i need to back up to keep my GPG key?
<Noskcaj> During a re-install
<OerHeks> install now does perform some updates, might be caused by pre-downloading the updates.
<RealDrProxy> @Noskcaj
<RealDrProxy> I believe you need to backup the .gpg folder in your home folder if I am not mistaken.
<cff9> How much RAM would you give to Virtual Machine? I need XP to run on Ubuntu -
<Noskcaj> ok
<RealDrProxy> or .pgp, whatever it is
<Yaesu> OerHeks, big thanks (Hartelijk Bedankt)
<RealDrProxy> You could always just export the key
<RealDrProxy> In the CLI
<compdoc> cff9, two gigs if possible
<wilee-nilee> cff9, regular install asks for a gig
<RealDrProxy> *using the cli
<babinlonston> Cant Update Showing Error , How to Clear the issue
<cff9> @compdoc @wilnee-nilee > thanks ill try that now if i need more i add more :)
<IdleOne> Noskcaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Backing_up_and_restoring_your_key_pair
<wilee-nilee> !details > babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston, please see my private message
<babinlonston> Using Ubuntu 13.04 , I cant Update using apt-get update or upgrade , Showing Error i think there is Some Wrong Repository please help me to get remove it and update
<Noskcaj> thanks IdleOne. I've just copied the .gnupg folder, that seems easier
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Run in the terminal sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and use a pastebin for all the text
<Hariwald_Gruffud> Hello everyone, Hariwald_Gruffudhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  ok
<wilee-nilee>  [Hariwald_Gruffud] (~Hariwald_@187.171.199.249): Hariwald_Gruffud
<gr33n7007h> Hariwald_Gruffud, You say that everytime you join
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, You might also run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and include it in the pastebin
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  Sure its Showing Some Error let me give u output
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: Not Moving more than 81 %
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Has this updated and upgraded before with no problems, and have you set a proxy...etc since?
<wilee-nilee> like changing the server or to ftp...etc
<babinlonston> no proxy but i have configured Apt-cache ng fo cache for Virtual machines
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, This a virtual where the problem is?
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  no no no the problem is in Base System , not in virtual machine
<babinlonston> I have configured Apt cache ng for virtual machine
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994801/
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, is this in your sources list.  lonston@desktop:~$ ^C
<wilee-nilee> lonston@desktop:~$ 5~
<wilee-nilee> lonston@desktop:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  yes
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, What's that for, never seen anything like that.
<babinlonston> What ? cant get u
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  u cant see the paste ?
<IdleOne> babinlonston: remove those 3 lines from sources
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, I see the paste, I have never seen anything like that in a sources list, is there a reason.
<cff9> bye all - have nice weekend
<babinlonston> IdleOne: which three lines
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, The ones I just posted.
<IdleOne> babinlonston: the ones with lonston@desktop
<IdleOne> remove them completely
<babinlonston> oh
<IdleOne> make sure you save the changes and then run sudo apt-get update
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  no its While i copied it came ., but not its in Source list
<thurstylark> I'm setting up a vps, and my provider only will support clean installs of ubuntu server up to 11.04. What method do you recommend to get me to 12.04?
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: this is Source list just now  i copied and pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994823/
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, If your sources list is clean, I would change mirrors, and medibuntu is eol
<Ben64> thurstylark: get a new vps provider
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: how can i change it guide me
<IdleOne> babinlonston: now you have root@desktop:/home/lonston# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> root@desktop:/home/lonston# cat /etc/apt/sources.list in there
<babinlonston> IdleOne:  its just coming while im copy that but its not in source list sir
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Medibuntu is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d use ppa-purge to remove it, changing the server is in softwrae sources gotten to easiest from the software center edit.
<IdleOne> babinlonston: I don't see how that is possible.
<BunkMonkey_> Hey all
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Follow IdleOne they are correct.
<babinlonston> IdleOne: :( but its not showing while im opening using vim
<IdleOne> babinlonston: Then I don't understand how those 2 lines got pasted there in the middle of the file
<IdleOne> babinlonston: what exactly is the problem you are having?
<babinlonston> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994836/
<maxiPad3gs> I want to use GIMP photo editor but it saves my pictures as .xcf files.. thats okay i guess right but how do i then convert them back to .jpg files? is there a app like format factory that i can use for Ubuntu? 13.04 on a thinkpad x220.
<trism> maxiPad3gs: File/Export
<trism> maxiPad3gs: in gimp
<IdleOne> babinlonston: that looks good, what error are you getting when you try to update?
<babinlonston> IdleOne:  i cant update , while updating its Showing some error and not getting update or i cant install software's from Ubuntu software centre
<daftykins> it even tells you to do this ^
<poee> is there any app that logs ip's that I connect to?
<IdleOne> babinlonston: What error exactly?
<babinlonston> One Red Colour ! mark in Notification Area in top Showing ur Update is outdated
<daftykins> IdleOne: KoshDzis is another of those private message abusers. could you resolve please?
<IdleOne> babinlonston: ok, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> KoshDzis: Please don't bother users with silliness.
<maxiPad3gs> trism: yep thanks
<babinlonston> IdleOne: Done and its under Process
<IdleOne> daftykins: come to the ops chan please
<IdleOne> daftykins: seems to have solved itself
<maxiPad3gs> my USB 3.0 is usually not working on my thinkpad x220 running 13.04.. if i reboot it runs for a second and then reverts to 2.0 speeds. Is it from running Conky desktop monitor theme?
<daftykins> -_-
<babinlonston> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994848/
<IdleOne> babinlonston: ok try chaging your download server see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download_Server
<IdleOne> babinlonston: right now you are using glug.nith.ac.in, try a different server in your country or use the main server.
<maxiPad3gs> nevermind about USB 3.0 on the thinkpad. it seems tht this issue will not be fixed any time soon according to Ubuntu forums sorry..
<babinlonston> IdleOne:  ok let me try it and come , but while im changing it it cant change asking to click revert , if i click it coming again to Present server what now having , how can i change it in command line
<IdleOne> babinlonston: when it asks to revert, don't revert
<maxiPad3gs> so aside from the USB 3.0 not working on the Thinkpad x220 .. the all in one card reader does not work wither. when SD card is inserted . nothing happens. and i have no clue how to manually mount this nor does it seem logical to have to do this everytime I insert a SD card no?
<babinlonston> oh ok
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: mount   #What does that say?
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: tail -f /var/log/syslog  #Unplug and plug it back in and see what is says there.
<maxiPad3gs> usr13: i have no idea what you just said sorry
<dr_feelgud> hi all
<babinlonston> IdleOne: :) if im not clicking on Revert its Working Fine Thanks For your help Sir :)
<IdleOne> welcome
<maxiPad3gs> well at least Firefox works because nothing else does.. Chromium crashes everytime I open it. soooo... yeah .. cheers. .I hope Saucy salamader is better
<RealDrProxy>  /anti-unity
<RealDrProxy> 12.04 'til I die. Or at least 'til support is dead.
<babinlonston> going to office times up take care all :-h
<RealDrProxy> Ez
<xmetal> no matter what OS its on .. i am not a fan of Chrome-based browsers
<Danny> hi
<Danny> i have a problem
<maxiPad3gs> so in other words I have to be Linux certified just to figure out how to use my SD card reader?
<xmetal> all the sites and articles i reads talk about how fast they are .. even when i get on high speed .. they seem slower to me
<cfhowlett> !details|Danny,
<ubottu> Danny,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daftykins> maxiPad3gs: what ubuntu is this?
<IdleOne> !ot | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Danny> my internal sound not working ubuntu 13.4
<maxiPad3gs> daftykins: 13.04 broken ringtail
<Danny> i plug in head fones it works
<xmetal> lol ... go off topic for one post and that happens
<xmetal> sorry
<Danny> its sound max driver
<daftykins> maxiPad3gs: there's definitely something on these cards? :) and this is a laptop?
<Danny> how do i get my internal sound working
<Danny> in ternmail
<maxiPad3gs> daftykins: wow
<Amau> Hi how are you?
<cartusia> is there any difference when you install from synaptic and software center?
<Danny> any one know how fix this
<cartusia> in terms of updates etc...
<xangua> cartusia: no
<cartusia> kk thx
<xangua> cartusia: if you install packages from repositories at least
<daftykins> maxiPad3gs: what's the wow at?
<maxiPad3gs> @thinkpad x220 with a sd card full of pictures
<Danny> how can i get internal sound working
<Danny> sound max
<Guest14600> Hey people, I need to install my built it sd card reader driver, can anyone guide me through it please?
<Danny> i wanna watch youtube vedios i cant no sound
<Danny> some one gonna help me
<cfhowlett> !patience|Danny,
<ubottu> Danny,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Danny> ok
<Danny> ?????
<scarecrow_> hello i have a phpmyadmin for ubuntu server question
<maxiPad3gs> Guest14600: there is no such thing. an operating system is designed to load the module on boot. if it does not then .. well. maybe someone here can help you because i have the same issue.. what is your make model of your pc and what OS are you running
<fire_exit> Hi, any one here knows where gnome-ppp stores its configuration settigns?
<scarecrow_> Im getting Access denied for user 'roo'@'localhost'
<maxiPad3gs> Guest14600: OS=Distro of Ubuntu
<scarecrow_> It doesnt complete the phpmyadmin install
<Guest14600> maxiPad3gs: 10.04
<maxiPad3gs> Guest14600: unless you can modify your dev rules most likely like me you will have to manually mount that Module every time oyu rebot or log off
<Guest14600> maxiPad3gs: How do I mount it??
<acerone> Hi there Ubuntu friends, i have a little prob on my Acer Aspire One AOA110 (ZG5). I had the old Netbook remix, so now after a year or two i figured out it needed a update.. first prob netbook remix is no more. its now build in to regular Ubuntu(?) so i dl 13.04 put the stick in the usb, start to install.. it needs 8.6Gb.. well theres my prob this Aspire One has the 8gb SSD msata. What can i do?
<maxiPad3gs> Linux Plus certification required
<scarecrow_> getting access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<scarecrow_> phpmyadmin
<cfhowlett> acerone, xubuntu or lubuntu are what you want
<wilee-nilee> Guest14600, The 10.04 desktop install is end of life.
<cfhowlett> acerone, both optimized for low spec and older machine.
<maxiPad3gs> Guest14600: you have to learn the terminal and Linux commands for maual mount of module..
<acerone> they will fit?
<scarecrow_> helloo?
<cfhowlett> acerone  what's your storage?
<Guest14600> maxiPad3gs: I know enough
<cfhowlett> scarecrow_, yes we see you.
<maxiPad3gs> Guest14600: then maybe you can help me lol
<Guest14600> maxiPad3gs: We may be able to help eachother
<scarecrow_> having an issue installing myphpadmin on ubuntu server
<maxiPad3gs> well i am thinkpad x220 13.04 bingtail and my module isnt loading i guess=plugs in SD card nothing happens
<acerone> cfhowlett: my acer has 8gb msata and a 8gb sd card. thats all
<cfhowlett> !ubuntuserver| scareycrow_
<cfhowlett> acerone, more than enough for lubuntu/xubuntu
<acerone> cfhowlett: awsome, ill try em out, thanks for help
<cfhowlett> acerone, have fun.  be safe
<dr_willis> hmmmm
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: Fully updated?
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<acerone> cfhowlett: i allways have fun when i thinker with my pcs ;)  bye bye
<maxiPad3gs> usr13: yes
<cfhowlett> maxiPad3gs, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xmetal> lol i like saying lxde, kde, or xfce, instead of all this *buntu stuff
<xmetal> :P
<maxiPad3gs> cfhowlett: wait one
<dr_willis> some card reader chipsets are not fully supported by the kernel. sadly.
<Guest14600> Using lshw, how do I know if a driver is installed correctly??
<scarecrow__> ubuntu server is empty
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, Yet you run a ubuntu derivative, hmmmmm
<xmetal> i wonder if i need graphics drivers for my new install of a new distro  ... the new version seems slow (lagging, video-wise) sometimes
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: If you look at the output of   tail -f /var/log/syslog   maybe it will give you/us a clue.
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: As you plug it in.
<scarecrow__> can anyone help with a phpmyadmin install problem?
 * xmetal denies that and gets pack of Mints
<Guest14600> scarecrow__: Try #php
 * xmetal whistles innocently
<magg> hello
<maxiPad3gs> usr13: "the output of"=meaning after i run that as a command in terminal?
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: yes
<maxiPad3gs> usr13: ok wait one please i am runinig those other task first please
<wilee-nilee> heh
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: That's ok, we have plenty of time. (We are open 24/7)
<Guest14600> usr13: lol
<magg> any mac users here? I'm wondering if you guys recommend to install rEFInd. When I installed ubuntu I installed rEFIt on OSX.
<maxiPad3gs> http://pastebin.com/FxG4tLe7 output of tail -f /var/etc...
<maxiPad3gs> it looks like it should be working no..? let me reboot and come right bak and try loading it again yes?
<maxiPad3gs> be right back reboot time
<Xbuntu_master> Boa noite
<Xbuntu_master> pessoal
<usr13> someone tell maxiPad3gs that it appears that it may be mounting his device.  "Mounted /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/mopad/8765-4321"  (from:  http://pastebin.com/FxG4tLe7 )
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<usr13> maxiPad3gs:  So look at /media/mopad/8765-4321 and see
<lotuspsychje> any alternative window managers if lubuntu doesnt run smooth on an older laptop?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, xfce4
<usr13> lotuspsychje: There is xubuntu
<maxiPad3gs> Issue resolved: thinkpad x220 13.04 boring ringtail sd card reader module load on boot/log in sucessful with a transfer rate of 9.2 MB/sec...
<usr13> lotuspsychje: you can install xubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: xubuntu has same performance on this laptop, not realy smoother
<usr13> maxiPad3gs: Okeydokey.  Glad you let us know.
<xmetal> i think xfce and lxde are two of the lightest (not counting any commandline only  DE's that may be out there)
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, A whole bunch of lighter desktops, and distros that come with them.
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: how about enlightment?
<xmetal> i will be honest .. have not tried that
<xmetal> that sounds familiar though
<maxiPad3gs> If you have a Linux background Lubuntu and Xubuntu Kubuntu are all nice. but nautilus and Unity are key for all of my buddys ... we need those features=ex mac book users all of us..
<lotuspsychje> !info enlightment
<ubottu> Package enlightment does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> !info e3
<ubottu> e3 (source: e3): A very small editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.71-1 (raring), package size 37 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for i386; kfreebsd-i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64)
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> forgot packagename
<IdleOne> e17 ?
<lotuspsychje> ah yes
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (raring), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne: tnx!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<lotuspsychje> would e17 be lighter then lxde?
<xvicarious> Hey, I've had a little trouble in getting grub set up properly.  When I installed it said grub had failed.  So I booted from grub recovery and tried running boot-repair.  I think the problem is I have an EFI parition on my SSD, and by boot is on one of my two HHDs.  I have grub-efi installed, but I can't seem to get it to work.  It complains about unknown filesystem when it boots and goes to recovery.
<xmetal> hmm i may give that a try
<xvicarious> Anyone have any idea?
<xmetal> :)
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: oldskool :p you will like it
<usr13> lotuspsychje: How old is this PC?  (What processor and how much RAM?)
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Try fluxbox or blackbox
<xmetal> only DE i dont care for is Unity honestly ... I like alot of the DE's i have tried "in thier own way"
<wilee-nilee> much ,ore configuring though
<wilee-nilee> more*
<lotuspsychje> usr13: its a compac with 512 ram with older grafix card, both lubuntu and xubuntu dont run very smooth
<Guest89278> hello everyone hows it going? I am running Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell N4010 laptop. I have an F key that controls screen brightness and it does not work, and when I go into the brightness settings I can move the bar all I want and nothing changes. When I switch to Windows it works just fine. Is there a way to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: ok tnx ill try fluxbox from lubuntu maybe
<xmetal> sounds like the pc i had that just died only when i got it i upgraded the ram from 512 to 768
<xmetal> old compaq
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | xvicarious
<ubottu> xvicarious: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<maxiPad3gs> In three years could half of the current mac book users be running Ubuntu 15.04 on their Thinkpad's or Asus's Dell's etc....?
<dr_willis> Guest89278:  check the exact make laptop on askubuntu.com and the forums. there may be a known worrk around or fix to get it going
<maxiPad3gs> 2 years
<maxiPad3gs> sorry Apple just kidding .. later geeks thanks for the help...
<xvicarious> I made sure I booted the CD in UEFI mode, and yet it still fails.
<Perez> some backtrack user here?
<xmetal> brb
<dr_willis> Perez:  backtrack has its own support channels and web site
<xangua> !backtrack | Perez
<ubottu> Perez: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<xmetal> have to reboot into a distro (shhs @ willie) and get some package info
<Perez> hmm.
<lotuspsychje> xvicarious: when did it goe wrong for you?
<Perez> Thanks. :D
<Perez> I Use Ubuntu too. :D
<xmetal> hmm that reminds me .. .i wonder if there is (no so much a DE, but a "suite of packages" to install backtrack packages on other ubuntu-based distros
<xmetal> :)
<dr_willis> xmetal:  i think they also have their own repos and kenrel versions
<xvicarious> It went wrong while installing GRUB, it just told me that it failed to install to /target/.  So I tried to reboot (grub recovery mind you) and ran boot-repair but it failed.  Then I tried manually installing GRUB and still nothing.
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: i asked the same question last time, manual packages install was best option as answer
<xmetal> true true @ manual iunstall
<xmetal> -u
<xmetal> anyway .. bbl
<lotuspsychje> xvicarious: you got dualboot on that ssd? (what was previous Os)?
<xvicarious> lotuspsychje:  I have Windows 7 on my SSD (with the EFI partition on the SSD) and Ubuntu is on one of my other hard drives.
<lotuspsychje> xvicarious: did you try an update-grub yet?
<xvicarious> lotuspsychje: no I haven't but I ran a dist-upgrade and it did one.  I can try one irght now.
<lotuspsychje> xvicarious: so ubuntu doesnt run from your ssd?
<xvicarious> lotuspsychje: no it doesn't.
<cartusia> I keep having some serious issues with my mouse cursor, I have already attempted to read askubuntu.com but nothing there is helpful in so far as this particular problem. Initially I thought that it might have been a Theming mouse cursor problem, and that was knocked off when I switched to different desktops. So right now I am not entirely sure where to take it from :( . Could it be because of some package that I installed? Or maybe so
<cartusia> me settings I accidentally tweaked?
<lotuspsychje> xvicarious: it might be usefull to pastebin your grub in chat here
<dr_willis> cartusia:  you may want to state what the actual problem is. :)    and what its doing warong.
<dr_willis> wrong
<xvicarious> my grub.cfg lotuspsychje?
<cartusia> mouse cursor I already said that
<lotuspsychje> !grub2 | xvicarious
<dr_willis> cartusia:  and what is wrong with it?
<ubottu> xvicarious: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cartusia> it doesnt show
<dr_willis> you mean its invisuble?
<cartusia> only in a few spots does it show
<cartusia> but with all kde programs it does not show
<dr_willis> are you goin gto tell us which spots.. or do we have to keep guessing and playing 20 questions
<cartusia> some Gnome GUI programs show a little
<cartusia> well its hard to describe because it is sometimes very specific.
<dr_willis> so the mouse cursor is invisiable over ALL kde apps? and shows sometimes for gnome apps..  and only then in specific locations of such apps?
<cartusia> the mouse cursor on some other desktops works perfectly fine with the desktop like lxde I think (can't recall)
<xvicarious> lotuspsychje: I don't quite understand what you're asking by pastebin'ing GRUB still...  the !grub2 didn't say much..
<cartusia> yes its super weird :(
<dr_willis> cartusia:  you have tried making a new user and seen if it works properly for them?
<cartusia> so right now I am stuck using unity with pressing ctrl (and when I move the mouse it shows where the mouse cursor is at)
<cartusia> hmmm haven't thought of that let me see about that.
<dr_willis> differnt apps can use difernt mouse themes from what ive seen int he past. if the theme of files are gone/moved then it shows nothing.
<cartusia> ohh I see
<dr_willis> i elive you can use the xset command to set a specific mouse cursor also. (it might not have been  xset, but xsetroot, been years since ive ude that)
<xvicarious> lotuspsychje: I'm just assuming this is what you want: http://pastebin.com/f6snbwEw
<cartusia> alright I am reading the man page for xset
<dr_willis> might have been xsetroot
<dr_willis> X cursors where origianly taken from 'font' files. ;) i recall.. but with the new desktops they get them in som eother way. but the old methoid to set them i think stillworks.
<mini> hello everyone
<dr_feelgud> hi mini
<Perez> hello mini
<dr_willis> some neat info on X cursor themes (not ubuntu specific however but i bet a lot of it still applies) -->  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cursor_Themes#Using_X_resources
<mini> i am trying to format a used harddrive which i placed in an enclosure but the computer does not see it
<dr_willis> mini:  what is not seeing it specifically?
<dr_willis> fdisk, gparted, the bios?
<mini> i know the boot up has been corrupt, i want to use it as an external drive
<dr_feelgud> mini, maybe the hard drive is disbaled in bios
<dr_willis> mini:  so does fdisk -l, gparted, or  'sudo blkid' show the drive?
<dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<mini> as an external drive the computer does not see it
<mini> so if i place in in a computer as the main drive can it still be fixed?
<dr_willis> mini:  so does any of the following commands  'sudo fdisk -l' , gparted, or  'sudo blkid' show the drive?    <-----
<dr_willis> 'comptuer does not see it' can be interperted several differnt ways
<mini> 1 sec
<mini> I am actually new to ubuntu an learning those commands
<mini> this is what appears >>
<mini> /dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu 13.04 i386" TYPE="iso9660"
<mini> /dev/sda1: UUID="8d08ca7c-2f22-4c21-97fb-240d6c45ebb9" TYPE="ext4"
<FloodBot1> mini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mini> /dev/sda5: UUID="3191dd19-b6fc-4de0-afc5-52a9b4dde593" TYPE="swap"
<dr_willis> sda  seems to be your linux install.. there any other sdX entries?
<mini> no
<mini> i entered fdisk and does nothing
<Rajzi> Hello!?
<cfhowlett> Rajzi, greetings
<Rajzi> :-)
<Amau_Plus_Plus> Hi?
<dr_feelgud> mini, if the drive is not detected by bios can you check if hardrive isnot spinning/poweringup?
<mini> the external drive is connected via usb, it is a windows hard drive but i want to make it an external drive to save files
<dr_willis> mini:  the command was 'sudo fdisk -l'  not 'fdisk'
<dr_willis> mini:   untill one of the disk partioning tools shows the drive.. you are not going to be doing squat with it...
<waterlite> hi all
<steamboat> Anyone want to help me install ubuntu without erasing windows 8? Every time I start the installation ubuntu can't detect any installed operating systems.
<dr_willis> if it w as a windows drive then it show up with the filesystem type  of 'ntfs'
<cfhowlett> !uefi|steamboat,
<ubottu> steamboat,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Amau_Plus_Plus> Hi waterlite how are you?
<steamboat> Even though gparted sees all the drives
<Amau_Plus_Plus> alguien que hable espaol?
<dr_willis> steamboat:  #1 thing to do would be sure you have made (or own) a restore dvd set - to restore your windows system. in case somthing screws it up.
<cfhowlett> !es|Amau_Plus_Plus,
<ubottu> Amau_Plus_Plus,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rajzi> Steamboat try to select the partition manually
<ohsnap> sup noobuntu
<wilee-nilee> Amau_Plus_Plus, This is an english channel you might want #ubuntu-es
<ohsnap> i have a quick question
<ohsnap> would anyone like to rub duck sauce on my nipples?
<Amau_Plus_Plus> thank's
<Amau_Plus_Plus> :-)
<dr_willis> ohsnap:  wrong channel.. you want #foreveralone
<cfhowlett> !ops|ohsnap,
<ubottu> ohsnap,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> lol
<steamboat> I've created a restore disc so I can't screw up too badly, and I can select the partition manually
<dr_willis> steamboat:  could be you need to resize, or delete a partion so you have some unallocated space for the installer to detect
<dr_willis> ive seen windows machines come wtth 4 primary partions. thats the limit for the mbr type disk layout. so you cant make any more partions
<Rajzi> select the partiton  make it root
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, you can make unlimited(?) logical partitions but only 4 primary primary partitions
<steamboat> If I resize the windows partition from the ubuntu installer will it screw with the data (assuming I leave enough space)?
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, This is windows 8 right, use its disk manager to resize.
<steamboat> wilee-nilee, resize from inside windows?
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, yes it works nicely, and reboot it to so it runs its auto chkdsk.
<steamboat> ok
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, you then have an unallocated space for ubuntu.
<steamboat> ok, reboooting the windows computer
<hylian> I want to set up dual boot with win 7 32 bit / Ubuntu 12.04. will grub cause problems with win 7's boot system?
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, I would image/clone it as well, just to be safe no matter what you install.
<cfhowlett> hylian, shouldn 't.  I've got 12.04 and win7 ... no issues
<wilee-nilee> hylian, Should not grub will boot windows.
<hylian> ok thanks cfhowlett and wilee-nilee.
<steamboat> I've made a recovery disc, but unfortunately I don't have a usb large enough to clone the OEM partition
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, I would consider what you would do if you brick the windows.
<steamboat> wilee-nilee, ubuntu is my primary os, but I'd like to be able to play games on new system. Not having ubuntu much worse than not having windows :)
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, Bad reasoning but do what you must.
<jeetpei> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !details|jeetpei,
<ubottu> jeetpei,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whoever> hi all
<cfhowlett> whoever, greetings
<waterlite> Hi all
<whoever> cfhowlett: hows it goin
<cfhowlett> waterlite, greetings
<jeetpei> my question is is samba's smbc_new_context multi thread safe ?
<whoever> wallzero: hows it goin
<cfhowlett> whoever, no worries.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<whoever> cfhowlett: none , i am here to help just as you are
<whoever> just thaugh i'd take some time and greet the channel
<vic2r> Hi gudday everyone. jsty want to ask solution because i got problem with pidgin i successfully installed it using apt-get install pidgin but it auto close when i open it. any idea what's wrong with it. hope to find solution from u guys. :-)
<whoever>  vic2r do you have rights to it? try it in cli
<vic2r> yup i try to uninstall it already and reinstall but still the same problem
<whoever> vic2r: is there an error
<whoever> vlt: if not then there isn't much we can do for you
<vic2r> no error but it auto close
<Ben64> yeah we got that, try running it from a terminal
<whoever> vic2r: the only thing i can think of is tha you are missing some depencancy, although doesn't seem lickly-
<Ben64> also would help to know the ubuntu version
<wilee-nilee> vic2r, A uninstall does not remove the config, so you have the same thing basically.
<vic2r> i did the clean uninstall using apt-get --purge remove
<wilee-nilee> ah, the rest if the story. ;)
<dr_willis> vic2r:  that will NOT clean out messed up configs in the users home.
<vic2r> oh ic.
<wilee-nilee> true
<vic2r> i thought it will
<dr_willis> vic2r:  test with a newly made. and/or clean out the pogin config files in the users home. run pigin form a terminal. look for errors
<dr_willis> vic2r:  it would be a disaster if apt-get removed configs from the users home
<dr_willis> you remove/reinstall firefox...  and poof all your old ff settings are gone for all users on the system.. that would not be good.
<wilee-nilee> I keep mine numbered for just such an occasion
<dr_willis> i keep mine backed up to my U1 account. ;)
<vic2r> let me try to clean config. il update u what will happen
<rhobot> nigger
<cfhowlett> !ops|rhobot,
<ubottu> rhobot,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ffio> when runining sudo apt-get install, i am getting error -> Errors were encountered while processing: E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  where can i check what was the exact error and what process caused it ?
<kasad> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 from flashdrive, setup starts, but then it says that it can't mount cdrom
<kasad> I've found somewhere that there is workaround that you can mount flash drive partition as /cdrom and setup would continue
<kasad> I'm just not sure how to figure out which is correct partition to mount as /cdrom
<reisio> kasad: why such an old version?
<kasad> not my choice, but has to be replica of existing server
<kasad> and I don't have working cdrom so it has to be from thumbdrive
<tgm4883> kasad, just for reference, 8.04 is completely unsupported now
<tgm4883> as in it gets no more security updates (or any updates)
<kasad> tgm4883: I know
<reisio> kasad: replica?
<kasad> I just need a way out of this for now
<reisio> what's the problem?
<kasad> it has to be exact same system
<reisio> why not just copy the existing system, then?
<kasad> I can't it's remote and it's not possible atm
<kasad> but I have to get 8.04 LTS working together with specific plesk version (not my choice it's a request)
<tgm4883> kasad, you could try just doing a symlink, but I think that your reasons for 8.04 may not be fully understood
<tgm4883> wait, plesk?
<tgm4883> as in, the web server control panel?
<kasad> tgm4883: yes unfortunately, I don't get any say in the matter
<reisio> kasad: why isn't it possible?
<reisio> and if it's going to be possible later why not just wait
<tgm4883> kasad, who are you doing this for, and tell them they are an idiot
<kasad> reisio: because I do not have access to the machine atm
<tgm4883> kasad, I would, under no circumstances, put an unsupported OS of any type on a public web server
<kasad> tgm4883: symlink to what
<reisio> kasad: how do you hope to have an exact replica without access
<tgm4883> kasad, no, I'm not playing any part in you putting an unsupported web server on the internet
<kasad> when I try to mount find cdrom I get " failed to retrieve the preconfiguration file, and it looks for file://cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed which is nowhere to be found on mounted drives
<kasad> reisio: I have the list
<reisio> kasad: list?
<droop> i downloaded an rpm file for my printer drivers. the manager opened the file and now i have a folder. how can i install?
<kasad> reisio: of os and services I need to set up
<kasad> tgm4883: it isn't even going to be online afaik
<rypervenche> kasad: What version of Plesk is this?
<tgm4883> kasad, yea, I don't see why you need plesk for an offline web server....
<wilee-nilee> droop, Ubuntu does not use rpm's are you sure you even need this?
<kasad> lemme check
<kasad> plesk 9.5.4
<kasad> tgm4883: I do not need it, I just need to make sure it's working as requested
<rypervenche> kasad: That's still quite old. They're on 11.0.9, even higher than that.
<kasad> it's to do with some intranet app that I know nothing about not I care to
<tgm4883> kasad, the person that hired you knows this is an unsupported server?
<kasad> yes
<droop> wilee-nilee: ya. i looked up the website and it has the linux drivers i need. i tried installing by just using ubuntu but it wont work. maybe im doing it wrong. i figured ill give it a try. It gives deb, rpm, or tar.gz
<kasad> they need to "salvage" something old and scary (it's scary for me as long as it involves plesk and ages old ubuntu)
<wilee-nilee> droop, Have you seen if they are in the ubuntu repos by running the printer app?
<kasad> I didn't had opportunity to take a look at application
<tgm4883> kasad, sorry, I just want to make sure I understand this correctly. The person that hired you for this job (it's a contract i'm assuming), knows that the OS they want is unsupported, and hired someone that doesn't know what a symlink is to do this?
<wilee-nilee> droop, A deb would be what you use.
<tgm4883> this seems like a very very bad thing
<tgm4883> oh, and also the cdrom on that computer is broke
<rypervenche> win
<kasad> tgm4883: yeap
<droop> wilee-nilee:deb? ok. ill try both. the repos and then deb. thank you.
<tgm4883> which I'm assuming this server is some repurposed desktop system sitting under someones desk
<tgm4883> kasad, you don't happen to live in Oregon do you?
<kasad> tgm4883: I know what a symlink is, but I don't have idea where/which is usb partition that I need to mount or symlink because I can't find anything related
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, goes full Carnac. ;)
<kasad> nope, other side of the planet more or less
<tgm4883> kasad, ok good
<rypervenche> Montenegro
<prappl93> How can I tell which /dev device my DVD drive is?
<rypervenche> prappl93: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<TLoFP> How do you redirect a video stream to file while still displaying it?
<TLoFP> I have been having problems with this for weeks now, google has not helped me (tee doesn't seem to do the trick)
<kasad> anyhow, any advice on how to figure out where are the files are need,  because I sure can't find them
<prappl93> rypervenche: It's linking to sr0, and when I try using that, it says "/dev/cdrom: read-only file system"
<rypervenche> prappl93: Yeah, what are you trying to do with it?
<prappl93> rypervenche: Trying to use dd to write an image to a disc
<rypervenche> prappl93: It sounds like the disk isn't blank.
<prappl93> rypervenche: It is a blank DVD, just took it out of the package, doesn't have anything written to it yet.
<ubulost> Does the phrase "no you have Asian Flu" mean anything to anyone.  It showed up in terminal in newly installed Mint
<babinlonston1> How to create a ISO file from Ubuntu Disc ? Now i have inserted Ubuntu Disc in my Drive , Now i want to create a ISO file of that , How can i do
<rypervenche> prappl93: What's the command that you're running?
<prappl93> dd if=filetowrite of=/dev/sr0 or of=/dev/cdrom
<grimeton> hi
<prappl93> Prefaced by sudo, of course.
<grimeton> somebody in here tried to install ubuntu 13.04 server inside virtual box?
<babinlonston1> oh thanks
<Ben64> prappl93: fairly sure that will never work
<prappl93> babinlonston1: My response was to someone else.
<babinlonston1> prappl93: :( oh not for me
<gr33n7007h> prappl93, put your DVD in and run the command mount
<Ben64> babinlonston1: switch the "if" and "of" of that command and it should work for what you want to do
<gr33n7007h> to see where it mounts
<babinlonston1> Ben64: ok
<babinlonston1> Ben64: dd of=/media/Ubuntu-Server\ 12.04\ LTS\ amd64/ if=/dev/tmp/ubuntusiso Show Error
<droop> wilee-nilee: ubuntu had the drivers. now i try to find the network printer and it doesnt find it
<wilee-nilee> droop, Not sure there myself.
<cartusia> I use freebsd, does anyone know the equivalent in Linux for Jails?
<cartusia> just wondering
<cartusia> if there is such a thing
<cartusia> or if FBSD took it from Linux who knows >.<
<Ben64> babinlonston1: if = input, of = output
<Ben64> babinlonston1: and you're going to want the device, not the mountpoint
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston1, By the way you can do the same with brasero.
<babinlonston1> dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': Read-only file system
<babinlonston1> wilee-nilee:  u here
<babinlonston1> oh ok but i want to know in command line cos im going it in other ubuntu server
<grimeton> extracting a linux image feels like installing a service pack
<Ben64> babinlonston1: again, of = the output, and if = the input
<ubulost> grimeton: I've got 12.04 server in virtual box
<wilee-nilee> I be
<dr_willis> i dont think you can use dd to ;write; to a  optical drive.
<dr_willis> at least ive never seen that done befor
<Ben64> dr_willis: there are sort of ways, but not how anyone here would like it
<dr_willis> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu3 (raring), package size 359 kB, installed size 845 kB
<wilee-nilee> they want an iso
<babinlonston1> Ben64: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/ubuntu this ok i think im i right cos its Creating i think
<babinlonston1> Ben64: :)
<dr_willis> you can use dd to MAKE a iso image from a cdrom drive.. ;) thats easy
<dr_willis> babinlonston1:  in the future use a bs=4M  option.. to make it work much faster
<babinlonston1> dr_willis:  oh ok fine let me try it too after first one getting finish
<dr_willis> that first one may take a VERY long time..
<dr_willis> how big is the disk you are imageing?
<babinlonston1> -rw-rw-r--  1 sysadmin sysadmin 613M Aug 17 10:16 ubuntu Done
<dr_willis> just a cd. ;) not a 4gb dvd then. heh
<babinlonston1> hmm
<dr_feelgud> how to read txt files on terminal?
<grimeton> dr_feelgud: more, less, vi, vim, ....
<cartusia> btw I found the answer to my question. In case anyone else is wondering
<cartusia> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6392944/whats-the-difference-between-a-linux-chroot-jail-and-a-freebsd-jail
<reisio> cartusia: what was your question?
<grimeton> cartusia: freebsd doesn't have jails ...
<dr_feelgud> grimeton, thanks
<grimeton> cartusia: argh, my fault ...
<stimoceiver> so
<reisio> that "answer" appears to confuse a chroot with a chroot jail
<reisio> one of the words is an adjective
<dr_feelgud> how do i convert log file into html?
<grimeton> dr_feelgud: perl, python, ....
<reisio> dr_feelgud: what for...
<babinlonston1> Any  One Have Idea About Installing Kalutura Video Platform in ubuntu ?
<dr_feelgud> i want to read logs on browser
<reisio> most web servers will server as text/plain anything with a .txt extension
<reisio> will serve*
<grimeton> dr_feelgud: (echo '<html><body><pre>';cat /var/log/syslog;echo '</pre></body></html>') > log.html
<dr_willis> dr_feelgud:  a browser can display text files i recall doing it in the past
<dr_feelgud> grimeton, awesome thanks
<reisio> total waste of time
<dr_willis> may as well use a log colorizer script :)
<reisio> may as well use ssh :p
<dr_feelgud> dr_willis, thanks for responding
<dr_willis> sssshhhhh., no one should mention ssh.. its a secret
<reisio> :p
<dr_willis> !find colortail
<ubottu> Found: colortail
<dr_willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (raring), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<dr_willis> old skool eye candy.. have a transparent xterminal on the 'root' of the x server display.. displaying  colorized log output ;)
<stimoceiver> dumb question: how can i tell what release and version # of ubuntu i am running from the command line?
<grimeton> there is xroottail
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<grimeton> stimoceiver: lsb_release -r
<reisio> stimoceiver: cat /etc/*release*
<dr_willis> !info xroottail
<ubottu> Package xroottail does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !find xroottail
<ubottu> Package/file xroottail does not exist in raring
<stimoceiver> thanks, grimeton  and reisio
<stimoceiver> and dr_willis
<grimeton> !find root-tail
<ubottu> Found: root-tail
<dr_willis> and ubottu  ;)
<grimeton> !info root-tail
<dr_willis> she gets jelous
<ubottu> root-tail (source: root-tail): Displays select log files in the X root window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 84 kB
<stimoceiver> yes thank you ubottu for your tireless service!
<stimoceiver> so I'm running 13.04 - is that the latest release version?
<dr_feelgud> grimeton, is log.html will be auto generated if i execute that script?
<grimeton> dr_feelgud: what script?
<grimeton> dr_feelgud: ah, yeah
<stimoceiver> today I boot up my ubuntu machine and the software update shows a blank update
<stimoceiver> 1.5 MB spread over 11 files but no info shows up
<grimeton> stimoceiver: shit happens
<stimoceiver> haha!
<stimoceiver> how true that statement is
<dr_feelgud> grimeton, ok i'll try that
<stimoceiver> so i was just wondering if there were any major releases out or something
<dr_feelgud> grimeton, thanks
<stimoceiver> like 13.10 or w/e
<stimoceiver> the problem with the "shit happens" is it isnt as reassuring
<stimoceiver> is there a way to clear whatever caches of that it has and get it to re-download?
<wilee-nilee> !laqnguage | stimoceiver, grimeton
<wilee-nilee> !language | stimoceiver, grimeton
<ubottu> stimoceiver, grimeton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grimeton> stimoceiver: run a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade in the shell
<stimoceiver> grimeton: the output of apt-get udpate gives this error:
<stimoceiver> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<stimoceiver> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<grimeton> stimoceiver: did you modify sources.list?
<stimoceiver> probably a while back to add some launchpad sources but other than that, no
<grimeton> stimoceiver: then check /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicat line
<grimeton> duplicate
<vic2r> i run pidgin on terminal. then still it auto close. then on terminal it says Segmentation fault. what does it mean.. what seems to be the problem..
<ubulost> exit
<dr_feelgud> can some1 help me how to select all text on terminal? i use cat.
<Lever> how i generate muluple ssh keys and save it in one file
<vic2r> does anyone know how to fix segmentation fault happens when my pidgin auto close.
<stimoceiver> what is the package "command-not-found"
<stimoceiver> and python3-commandnotfound
<Voi> when i type python in terminal i get 2.7.4, i got python 3, how do i change it to python 3?
<Voi> and where can i find it on my computer
<mobile> I want to use a huawei modem on ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu doesn't detects my dongle. I can't find the enable mobile broadband option
<grimeton> Voi: python3
<jrib> Voi: python3
<Voi> oh :D
<grimeton> stimoceiver: those are packages that contain the command-not-found "tool" and it's bindings to python3
<Voi> too easy! *protests*
<stimoceiver> ah ok
<grimeton> Voi: ls -al /usr/bin/python*
<dr_feelgud> is ther any ubuntu similar  to deepfreeze for windows?
<dr_feelgud> is ther any ubuntu software similar  to deepfreeze for windows?
<stimoceiver> grimeton: thanks
<jrib> dr_feelgud: what does deepfreeze do...?
<rjknight1> @dr_feelgud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439653
<wilee-nilee> dr_feelgud, used to be.
<dr_feelgud> jrib, it saves your time from os crashing.
<stimoceiver> dr_feelgud: theres a version for SUSE linux
<wilee-nilee> rjknight1, You can use tab to complete nicks @ does not inform the other person.
<dr_feelgud> rjkinight, thanks i'll check that
<dr_feelgud> stimoceiver, thanks
<mobile> I want to use a huawei modem on ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu doesn't detects my dongle. I can't find the enable mobile broadband option
<xmetal> back
<wilee-nilee> mobile, Run lsusb and post the exact model.
<wilee-nilee> to the channel
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: wb
<thunder1212> how can i install enlightment desktop in ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (raring), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<Niichan> Hi all my computer is randomly slowingdown all mouse and keyboad input until I reboot
<Niichan> It is running Ubuntu 13.04 https://gist.github.com/Niichan/ae1551b22542ba40d11a
<thunder1212> lotuspsychje, why is the package so small?
<grimeton> thunder1212: meta package that pulls in all the other stuff
<thunder1212> grimeton, means?
<grimeton> thunder1212: run the install and see how millions of additional packages, containing enlightenment, are being installed
<thunder1212> ok
<wilee-nilee> grimeton, Could you please be less accurate in your descriptions, lol.
<jaimeh> Okay guys, something weird happened with my media keys. They seem to be working with the kernel but I can no longer change volume/media/brightness.
<Niichan> I am not having this prolem on windows, the IRQ in question seems to be a USB device
<Pinkamen1_D> I just did a fsck on a hard drive which I suspected errors on. It got through the first two phases or so, and now its going crazy with numbers scrolling across the screen.
<Pinkamen1_D> what do?
<grimeton> Pinkamen1_D: run fsck again with "-y"
<Pinkamen1_D> its still going
<grimeton> Pinkamen1_D: i'd say it's time to start praying
<grimeton> Pinkamen1_D: and maybe running smartctl later on
<xmetal> !lessdetails
<Pinkamen1_D> its ok, luckily the data is not very important
<xmetal> :P
<grimeton> Pinkamen1_D: then drop the praying
<Pinkamen1_D> =P
<Putz3000> anyone open to hearing a support question based on LibreOffice?
<jaimeh> Does anybody know what service runs to send a media key signal to the say d-bus? I seem to have broken the media keys ability to work. Running xev it looks like it is working, but it does not change, for example, the volume
<mobile> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995158/  My current internet connection is very poor, so I was disconnected. This is the output of lsusb.
<Putz3000> I basically have a Ubuntu 12.04 & LibreOffice 4.1 issue. Any advanced LibreOffice users open to hearing my issue?
<grimeton> Putz3000: #libreoffice
<Putz3000> grimeton: ya, been there, still there. 8 ops, 90 users, no one paying attention to the room.
<grimeton> Putz3000: welcome to the world of libreoffice
<mobile> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995158/  My current internet connection is very poor, so I was disconnected. This is the output of lsusb.
<xmetal> what is the actual question?
<Putz3000> grimeton: no kidding! a loaded IRC support channel with no interaction is one of my big pet peeves.
<Putz3000> xmetal: my question?
<grimeton> Putz3000: they sometimes recommend to open a voice chat
<grimeton> Putz3000: but i never used that
<grimeton> oh how i hate udev sometimes
<Putz3000> grimeton: me neither. these days I rarely use IRC. barely know how to change nick & join a room...lol
<grimeton> Putz3000: don't think it's an irc thing
<grimeton> Putz3000: read their welcome note that you get when you join the channel
<Putz3000> grimeton: ya, read the topic info. saw the numbers but it wasn't presented as a required task..lol
<Putz3000> grimeton: or so I thought.
<grimeton> i guess the highly recommended task there is wait
 * wilee-nilee people who cannot use the actual topic is one of my pet peeves, this is not a chat channel.
<mobile> My ubuntu 13.04 cannot detect my huawie modem (tata photon+). I can't find the enable mobile broadband opion. This is my lsusb output,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995158/ . If it is useful.
<mr_lou> Can someone help me get Java working in my browsers. I installed OpenJDK, and found this page: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<mr_lou> But there's no libnpjp2.so in my jre lib folder.
<mr_lou> So I'm stuck
<MrHotsauce> you installed JDK you need JRE
<mr_lou> Surely JRE is part of the JDK?
<grimeton> mr_lou: openjdk isn't exactly the oracle thing
<wilee-nilee> mobile, Ubuntu sees the modem and it is a huawie EC1260 include that info it's rather important, to get help.
<mr_lou> Ok then.
<mr_lou> Out with OpenJDK and in with Oracle
<Putz3000> mr_lou: I just installed Java via instructions from this URL http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html  not sure if that is what you are looking for or not.
<mobile> wilee-nilee: Thanks for replying. How can I enable mobile broadband?
<grimeton> mr_lou: you won't get that file with any package on ubuntu
<mr_lou> Putz3000, Thanks. Will take a look.
<wilee-nilee> mobile, I have no idea, but you can use that info to find links such as this. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+EC1260
<wilee-nilee> mobile, My advice would be to get a plug and play usb modem, they are rather cheap.
<stimoceiver> those huawei modems are pretty cool, is that one of the 4G LTE ones?
<stimoceiver> (im too lazy to type "huawie EC1260" in my browser)
<wilee-nilee> cool and working are not the same
<qwertyomen> They just don't work too good indoors...
<grimeton> and they always have a backdoor if you loose your password
<mr_lou> Installing Oracle's JDK (sun-java6-jdk) still doesn't give me a /usr/local/java folder as referred to on that page.
<grimeton> mr_lou: i told you, you won't be able to get that file with any package on ubuntu
<mr_lou> grimeton, Then why is it referred to on most help pages I've found?
<dr_willis> sun  java? isent that a bit old?
<grimeton> mr_lou: # apt-file search libnpjp2.so | wc -l
<dr_willis> out of date docs perhaps
<grimeton> mr_lou: 0
<theImpaled> hi
<grimeton> mr_lou: i guess it's when you use their java package - no idea
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<qwertyomen> theImpaled: Hi!
<theImpaled> um....
<qwertyomen> Best phone to install ubuntu on?
<theImpaled> hi qweryomen
<mysteriousdarren> qwertyomen: Samsung Galaxy 4
<mr_lou> Putz3000, Thanks a lot! I just had to do it like you suggested.
<mr_lou> Putz3000, Now all works again.
<qwertyomen> mysteriousdarren: Don't those come with quad cores now?
<mysteriousdarren> qwertyomen: I think so, I can't remember.
<Putz3000> mr_lou: awesome! glad I could help.
<grimeton> i remember something that parts of the gfx driver isn't open sauce anymore
<qwertyomen> mysteriousdarren: wikipedia says one variant does... woudn't a Samsung Note do better?
<rscnt> hi
<rscnt> this is
<rscnt> grim76
<qwertyomen> Oh snap! octocores now.... I've been sleeping through the phone industry lately...
<rscnt> why?
<phunyguy> !touch | qwertyomen
<ubottu> qwertyomen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sparklr> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 13.04 suddenly froze, I rebooted, now i can't login to that user account and i cant access the files as well as the user was encrypted
<jaimeh> sparklr: the user account was encrypted?
<sparklr> jaimeh: yes
<Putz3000> sparklr: Did you by chance just make a video driver change?
<sparklr> Putz3000: no, i dint change anything. It was working normally until it froze yesterday
<jaimeh> sparklr: what can you see when you boot up? The login screen?
<sparklr>  jaimeh: i can login to other accounts, i just cant login to my primary account where all my data is and which is encrypted
<Putz3000> sparklr: would this URL possibly help you at least gain access for data recovery? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-your-encrypted-private-directory-using-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<jaimeh> sparklr: you didn't change your password when it crashed?
<sparklr> jaimeh: there was a password on it, I removed the password. It suddenly froze while i was working.
<sparklr> Putz3000: thanks. well i need to get that user working too apart from getting the data
<sparklr>  jaimeh: it tries to login when i log in with and without password but it again comes back to the login screen. I dont get incorrect password error
<anonee> hello, it seems pulseaudio is not working again... :(
<anonee> any help would be highly appreciated...
<waterlite> hi all
<waterlite> Anyone from India/
<holstein> anonee: confirm if it is or not.. i like to use pavucontrol
<waterlite> ?
<anonee> this time the sound indicator is greyed out, with an x mark
<holstein> anonee: that is "muted"
<anonee> Oh my GOD!
<anonee> holstein!!
<holstein> anonee: you could have muted with the keyboard by accident..
<anonee> but in the GNOME ALSA mixer I've unmuted it lol
<waterlite> hmm
<holstein> anonee: try using pavcontrol..
<anonee> I'll try Audacity with pulse now
<anonee> holstein what is pavcontrol? should I google that?
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<holstein> anonee: assuming you are using pulse... i think its a "better" tool for most use cases
<holstein> waterlite: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat..
<anonee> Okay :) but u know holstein I'm seriously thinking about installing another pulseaudio in order to get the equalizer, I really like to have a global equalizer and that dynamic bands quantity seems interesting...
<holstein> anonee: "installing another pulseaudio" makes no sense to me
<holstein> anonee: you can use an eq in a player, such as vlc
<sparklr> can anyone help me out? I cant log in to one of my encrypted user account?
<holstein> sparklr: details, please.... did you lose the password?
<woo> sparklr: what are you using for your keyring?
<sparklr> holstein: no. I use the correct password. My system froze yesterday night, since then i cant login to that user account, i can access other accounts
<xmetal> hmm
<sparklr> woo: keyring? i have heard about
<sparklr> key string*
<woo> sparklr: gnome-keyring-daemon
<woo> sparklr: I use cryptkeeper
<xmetal> hmm have a mental image of that cryptkeeper guy asking for linux passwords
<woo> xmetal: I learned it when I had puppylinux disks just floating around
<trust_> hello guys
<woo> hi
<sparklr> woo: gnome-keyring-daemon output http://www.privatepaste.com/d0ad671ede
<sparklr> woo: i have not customized it. Its the default package which comes 13.04
<sparklr> Putz3000:  jaimeh: are you guys there?
<Putz3000> sparklr: yes I am.
<woo> sparklr: I had it set up on 10.04
<sparklr> Putz3000: any idea how to get that user working?
<sparklr> woo: what does it do? i have no idea how it relates to my problem
<trust_> i have a problem with my old laptop, i'am searching for a non pae version, i tried the ubuntu 13.04 12.10 12.04 an also tried the lubunto 12.10 all keep saying please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu, what version should i use for non pae cpu?
<Putz3000> sparklr: no personal experience working around the encryption issue like you are having. have not yet found any other idea's yet either - sorry.
<sparklr> Putz3000: ok thanks anyway
<darkelfjuggalo> I am starting my own website, and I was recommended Apache MySQL and PHP install[s] to get me started, but i haven't a clue which exact packages I need? Using ubuntu 13.04
<woo> ya that keyring output doesn't have any fs partitions to look at
<grimeton> darkelfjuggalo: apt-cache search is a good start
<grimeton> darkelfjuggalo: apt-cache search apache
<sparklr> woo: but there is one user account which is encrypted
<woo> sparklr: the files are split right?
<Putz3000> trust_: I could be wrong, but thought Ubuntu dropped PAE support from newer distro versions. Seems like you could install like 11.10 possibly and upgrade from it to 12.04 ok but not 100% sure. Also seems like you cant take it the rest of the way to 13.x but again, I could be wrong.
<sparklr> woo: i have no idea, i just select the encrypted option while installing
<darkelfjuggalo> did that and there is a sh** load of packages
<woo> sparklr: live boot > apt-get install cryptkeeper > take shots at the passwd
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<sparklr> woo: i know the password and pass phrase
<trust_> thank you putz300 i'll try it =)
<holstein> its the other way AFAIK.. only pae kernels in the later releases
<woo> ya the user directory should contain one small and one large file
<steamboat> I've just installed ubuntu on an UEFI system, and I'm trying to get it to load. Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI I'm about to run boot-repair. It gives me a warning messgae "Please disable SecureBoot in the BIOS. Then try again. Do you want to continue?" Do I have to do something special to get Boot-repair to work with SecureBoot?
<Putz3000> trust_: take a look at what ubotto just commented.
<woo> !cryptkeeper | woo
<woo> sparklr: it might be diffrent if it is lmv
<woo> lvm
<woo> !lvm | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<sparklr> !lvm | sparklr
<ubottu> sparklr, please see my private message
<woo> nothing
<woo> ub0ttu could use a bigger dict
<woo> there was a case where the os kept locking me out of attempts on one of my encrypted volumes and with cryptkeeper and the gnome-keyring I was able to salvage a disk
<trust_> where can i find the older ubunto versions?
<helmut_> hi
<sparklr> woo: okay. i want to get this user working
<holstein> trust_: the are "not supported"... but if you search for them, you'll find them
<woo> trust_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<sparklr> holstein: any idea on how do i get this user working?
<holstein> trust_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<holstein> sparklr: i personally dont deal with the overhead of user encryption like that anymore.. i would revert to my backups and not use it
<sparklr> holstein: can you guide which all logs to check when the user is not able to log in? so that i find out what is the problem
<woo> sparklr: didn't try that one ok.  just install gentoo > emerge cryptkeeper > import keyfiles and #crunchbang out the passwd from old cracked shadow files
<holstein> sparklr: not really.. im not much of a "check the logs" guy.. i typically try the passwords in TTY to make sure i have it right, then, i blow out the user configs til it works
<trust_> thank's a lot guys (linux makes me feel like a noob )
<woo> trust_: noob saibot
<holstein> trust_: you should try and use 12.04 or 13.04.. not an EOL release
<sparklr> woo: i dont get you :/
<holstein> sparklr: do you have your passphrase? the encryption passphrase?
<sparklr> holstein: yes i have
<woo> tobias and boon where the creators of Mortal Kombat later made a character Noob Saibot this noob became standard thru the halo online gameplay but renamed newb
<holstein> woo: use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please.. thanks!
<trust_> @holstein i tried both won't work on my old laptop
<woo> holstein: he asked I explained.  we are all noobs
<sparklr> woo: im sorry :'(
<woo> trust_: holstein is right you shouldn't run old distros without backports
<holstein> woo: did you understand what i asked? the channel is for support.. please refer to the topic..
<woo> woo: no I dont understand
<babinlonston1> What will the Sudo apt-get upgrade command will do
<holstein> trust_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<holstein> babinlonston1: upgrade packages on your system
<auronandace> babinlonston1: fetch the latest updates (be sure to do sudo apt-get update first to refresh the repos)
<Applesouce> Hey I have a small problem, yesterday I resized a partition and sized it back afterwards and now when Ubuntu boots up, I can't log in anymore :/ The Partition I resized was not attached where I installed Ubuntu and it shouldn't have any boot-files
<holstein> sparklr: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html is something i would read
<babinlonston1> ok will that fix the some drivers ?
<grimeton> Applesouce: are you sure?
<sparklr> holstein: ok ill check
<woo> Applesouce: can you crtl+alt+f2?
<holstein> babinlonston1: no.. it doesnt "fix" anything.. it upgrades packages.. upgraded packages might be able to provide some support, but not likely
<Applesouce> Well now I'm on a Rescue-Disk with live-operating system, so I'm not sure, but I believe it didn't work because I already tried
<holstein> babinlonston1: it wont hurt, asssuming, you have a driver support issue, to run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'.. i have had a kernel upgrade provide wifi support
<Applesouce> I'm sure it shouldn't have any Boot-Files because the HDD wasn't attached while installing Ubuntu
<grimeton> Applesouce: any kind of error message would be helpful
<Applesouce> There is no error message
<callinedu29> il y a un français
<Applesouce> The Screen turns black and back to login
<woo> Applesouce: !fr | callinedu29
<grimeton> Applesouce: !?
<callinedu29> french
<woo> !fr | callinedu29
<babinlonston1> ok just now i installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS in Lenovo x210e Laptop but the screen flicks now so i  need to get fix it
<ubottu> callinedu29: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<callinedu29> bonjour
<grimeton> Applesouce: so you make it to the logon of the dm and then you are logged out right after the logon?
<anonee> holstein I'm not sure whether you're busy or not, so if not, I just wanted to tell u that take a look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html what do you think about it? you can also take a look here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSiMyJZvdes the equalizer seems better than rhythmbox's and even better than vlc's! :D u know it right?
<babinlonston1> holstein: sorry its Lenovo x120e
<callinedu29> woo tu es fr
<holstein> Applesouce: you can try recovering grub, if that is what is broken.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<woo> callinedu29: yes
<holstein> babinlonston1: doesnt matter what the hardware is.. and i could google that and not get eh *exact* chipsets..
<woo> callinedu29: 2nd generation
<Applesouce> Yes it shows the normal login screen of Ubuntu (it should normaly login by default) and then I type in my password and the screen turns black and back to login - same thing with guest session
<grimeton> Applesouce: was your /home on the partition you resized?
<woo> Applesouce: and you cant get a tty to proc?  are you sure?
<babinlonston1> k
<woo> Applesouce: can you edit grub to boot init 1?
<holstein> anonee: i use jack for proaudio.. eq's and whatever.. im not really interested in eq's like that "on-the-fly" personally..
<woo> Applesouce: hold tab down after the P.O.S.T.
<Applesouce> no all my Ubuntu-Related Files are on the same harddrive that wasn't edited I resized another harddrive that I attached after the installation of ubuntu
<callinedu29> au revoir
<woo> callinedu29: bye
<grimeton> Applesouce: hm, press ctrl+alt+f1 and try to logon as the user in the console and see if that works
<grimeton> maybe it gives you an error message at least
<Applesouce> It didn't it shows just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<grimeton> Applesouce: no login prompt?
<Applesouce> nope
<grimeton> Applesouce: ctrl+alt+f2?
<anonee> holstein btw do u know something better than audacity for recording wave? stability issues here .. :(
<Applesouce> I'll do a Boot-Repair and try if it works afterwards, then I will try again to login via console
<Applesouce> if it didn't work I come back :)
<grimeton> anonee: use cat
<grimeton> Applesouce: yeah try that ...
<woo> Applesouce: you could also live boot and run fsck
<holstein> anonee: "recording wave" ?.. it doesnt matter what filetype you are tracking to.. in linux, ardour is the tool, but there is nothing wrong with audacity if JACK is overkill for you
<holstein> !proaudio | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<Applesouce> I am on live-boot
<anonee> thank you holstein I needed that
<woo> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<anonee> because i installed ardour recently but didn't become friends with it yet, and I think i need more info about JACK
<sparklr> woo: holstein: I can login via TTY but i can see no data and i get this error "signature not found in user keyring" perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<holstein> sparklr: sounds right to me..
<babinlonston1> Will Lenovo Thinkpad X120e Supports Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ? Getting Restart After reaching logon screen
<sparklr> holstein: any idea on what to do next to recover the user keyring?
<holstein> babinlonston1: ideally, lenova would tell you that.. nothing about ubuntu/linux is preventing that support
<holstein> babinlonston1: try the 12.04 and 13.04 cd's live on the hardware, and go with what is working best
<babinlonston1> ok
<holstein> sparklr: did you try that suggestion?
<holstein> ecryptfs-mount-private ... or the link i gave from a live CD?
<sparklr> holstein: ecryptfs-mount-private asks for a passphrase. I enter the correct passphrase, still it gives an error
<holstein> sparklr: then, the passphrase is incorrect, or you are entering it incorrrectly, or the disk is damaged.. or file system is corrupt.. or something "bad"
<sparklr> holstein: omg. No other way to recover the data now?
<holstein> sparklr: with the passphrase..
<sparklr> holstein: passphrase is correct
<holstein> sparklr: encryption offers no backups though.. you have to do that seperately
<holstein> sparklr: if the passphrase were "correct", it would be working... or some other more serious issue is going on
<holstein> sparklr: how about from a live CD? with the suggestion from before? did that work?
<sparklr> holstein: dont have a live CD. i look up for the link again
<holstein> sparklr: good luck. i have to run..
<sparklr> holstein: thanks man!
<sparklr> holstein: i was using the incorrect passphrase, i figured out the correct one, and the disk is mounted. is there a way to get that user account working? or do i have to take a backup of the data and use a new user account?
<sparklr> can anyone help me with this error "signature not found in user keyring"
<Applesouce> Ok this didn't work
<Applesouce> But I'm suppost to post this link ;D http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995321/
<anonee> holstein: it says that I can reduce the latency to 64 ms or so if I have linux-lowlatency installed, I tried apt-get install linux-lowlatency and it said I need 180 MB it's trying to install an old kernel (3.2.0.51) is that normal? and if I accept the installation, will I still boot the current kernel? (3.8.0-27) ?
<anonee> or should I boot the old kernel whenever I wanna use the low-latency?
<grimeton> Applesouce: the boot up isn't your problem
<grimeton> Applesouce: a log file or any kind of error message would be nice
<steamboat> Can anyone tell me what the SecureBoot checkbox of boot-repair is for?
<Applesouce> grimeton: There is no Error message ... I try to log in and it just kicks me out
<kallebror> hello, trying to get my monitor to work and I need to make a file in /etc/x11. x11 is already an file but my path should be like this /etc/x11/xorg.conf. hwlp plz
<grimeton> Applesouce: and you can't change to the console and log on?
<james-ubyssey> hi, I'm trying to get dota to run on on my ultrabook but launching it gives an open gl error saying st3 compression not found, I tried force_s3tc_enable=true steam and installing libtxc-dxtn but doing so the hero models dont show
<Applesouce> grimeton: No when I change to console, the screen just turns black and there is a flashing cursor ...
<james-ubyssey> currently on 12.04 (cant upgrade) and graphics is hd4000
<kallebror> how do I make a config file in /etc/x11?
<kallebror> trying to get my korean monitor to work
<Grmlng90> hi , anyone who could help me out a sec ?
<dr_willis> kallebror:  if you need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf then just use a text editor
<Grmlng90> or is there a install help channel ?
<dr_willis> Grmlng90:  this is it
<Grmlng90> great , ok let me type the issue
<nowayride> Grmlng90: Just ask it, don't ask to ask
<kallebror> sorry, im a noob. If I nano x11 how do I make a config file?
<dr_willis> kallebror:  CASE is imporntant in linux  /etc/X11 is NOT the same as /etc/x11
<dr_willis> kallebror:   'gedit filetomake'
<grimeton> Applesouce: and you can't switch to a different console when you're on the console then?
<grimeton> Applesouce: tried pressing alt+f2 or alt+f3?
<Grmlng90> so , i tried to install the latest 13,04 (linux n00b here) , as a dual boot system , on my AMD FX 8120 8-core - 8gig ram , ATI radeon HD 6800 graphics
<dr_willis> kallebror:  or  sudo nano /path/to/the/file   for the console
<Applesouce> grimeton: yes they all do the same ...
<Grmlng90>  i made a bootable USB drive from a sandisk cruzer blade 8gig using unetbootin , everything looks fine with that , put the drive in a usb 2 port , put that drive first in boot sequence ofcourse
<dr_willis> kallebror:  for example        sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Grmlng90> ok , i get the option of install ubuntu ,
<grimeton> Applesouce: this is strange ...
<grimeton> Applesouce: no idea
<Grmlng90> and then i get this flashing purple screen , flashing fading into white
<Grmlng90> nothing else , just a huge epileptic attack
<DrDigital> i should of never restarted the computer in the middle of the OS installing
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Grmlng90
<ubottu> Grmlng90: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Applesouce> grimeton: So I should just reinstall ...
<kallebror> ye, thanks I got into the file. Now I just need to try to get this file right
<DrDigital> cant even get the damn live cd to boot now
<Grmlng90> so if i google ubuntu install + nomodeset i should find a manual what to do ?
<grimeton> Applesouce: you could boot into single user mode and check the logs for any kind of errors
<nowayride> Applesouce: late to the party, what is it doing?
<Grmlng90> aha , great , the quest continues
<grimeton> Applesouce: but i don't know any ubuntu-specific recovery procedure that could maybe help you
<Grmlng90> well its definately more help here as in linux mint , i think i can finally make the choice between the 2
<Applesouce> nowayride: yesterday I resized a HDD that wasn't attached to Ubuntu where I installed it, so there shouldn't be any Boot-Files on it, then I sized it back and now I can't log in anymore
<DrDigital> i got same issue i guess
<dr_willis> Grmlng90:  i dont see much point to using mint at all.. and mints main support channel is not on the freenode network i belive its on spotchat
<DrDigital> however first time i went to install ubuntu on this system i had no problems at all?
<DrDigital> it booted right up, i just was a dumb ass and forgot to setup a swap parition
<Applesouce> nowayride: It shows the normal login screen, but when I log in the screen turns black and it shows the login screen again (normaly it should login by default anyways)
<Grmlng90> yup , i went there cause i had other issues with trying to install that (brother in law said me that mint was more windows like and thus better , but screw him)
<dr_willis> DrDigital:  you can always add a swap file.  I dont even have a swap partion on my main system
<DrDigital> instead of waiting for it to finish installing and downloading all the updates i thought it be faster if i just reboot and started over...
<DrDigital> now its like 10 hours later and i still cant get the live cd to boot up and ask me if i want to try or install
<dr_willis> 'more windows like' would not be a good thing..  ;)
<DrDigital> and ive changed hard drives, data cables, redownloaded the ISO, burned new cds
<nowayride> Applesouce: Ooooooooooooh um, yeah the login stuff is borked. I forget exactly what causes that but try single or a recovery, sounds like passwd or PAM or something got messed up, but you'd have to check messages or syslog or whatever
<DrDigital> I'm not that great with ubuntu… I'm learning still and i didn't know that
<Grmlng90> in interface / way of using he meant . Hey man , ive been using windows since 95 and nothing else , delivered years of support , even for bloody vista . Its scary in the dark you know :P
<dr_willis> DrDigital:  you have a 2nd pc? to test out things on?
<Grmlng90> anyway , thank you Council of the Great Ubuntu , the fellowship continues !
<DrDigital> i got like 10
<Grmlng90> ^lol
<DrDigital> i know my CD is good, it boots other systems up fine
<Applesouce> nowayride: How do I boot single or recovery?
<dr_willis> DrDigital:  on a problem machine once.. i used a 2nd machine.. that  cd worked on.. did a 'full normal install' to a usb flash drive (8gb) then i booted that flash in  the problem pc. and imaged the usb onto its hard drive. thus cloning the usb install to the problem pc.   ;)
<dr_willis> then i repeated it for like 5 other machines i was working on also for people. ;)
<dr_willis> but that dosent answer why you are having such issue with that pc in the firsst place
<nowayride> Applesouce: when booting you need to hit grub.. it's um, hold shift (or if it's server just mash a and it'll hit the edit line)? Then edit the vmlinuz line to have single at the end
<nowayride> It's easier to remember this stuff at the console :\
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> text  mode is just like one step 'above' single user mode. ;)     thers also the 'rescue/recovery' mode
<nowayride> So does anyone 1) know how to inject hostname into the kickstart without using %post (is it a different name? It's pulling kickseed) 2) any repercussions for setting a proxy cache for us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to pull installer/apt-get stuff from? Granted these are throw aways and don't need to be up to date
<Applesouce> Ok I'll try
<Naveen_> guys, i installed BURG and now my boot is damaged
<Naveen_> please help
<DrDigital> what i don't get (this is the wrong version) why am i not getting this kinda system now? I got this the first time http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<Naveen_> I have ubuntu 11 live CD
<nowayride> DrDigital: What do you mean it is the wrong version, what you installed isn't 13.04?
<anonee> btw can I still get ubuntu 10 ?
<anonee> I mean is it still usable? I like it!
<DrDigital> im installing 12.04
<DrDigital> and i gave a link to the 13
<W-Man> OMG !!!!!!!
<DrDigital> but they pretty similar interface compared to what i got… i posted a video on a ubuntu Facebook group
<streulma> good morning :)
<W-Man> So many people in here, it's insane
<W-Man> Hi everybody
<streulma> what's the best way to make the fonts in Ubuntu better ?
<Slart> streulma: define better =)
<grimeton> streulma: design your own
<streulma> okay... like Microsoft fonts with ttfmscorefontsinstaller
<anonee> W-Man hi, this is the ubuntu official support channel, please ask your question, otherwise, please use ubuntu-offtopic
<grimeton> streulma: there is no such thing as lindings
<peter1210> Can i create more than one extended partition on disk?
<streulma> and then my fonts are not good and a bit blurry on my Retina screen
<streulma> the problem is if I set on 1650px then it is ugly, on 2280px it is to high
<grimeton> peter1210: on the "common layouts": no
<Slart> streulma: there used to be some settings for font anti-aliasing.. "cleartype" kind of settings
<peter1210> what is common layouts?
<grimeton> peter1210: something the redmond os can read too
<Slart> streulma: this might help you... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Font_settings  not sure how up-to-date that guide is though
<DrDigital> i feel like just smashing the shit out of this computer and just buying another one
<peter1210> i have windows 7 installed and i want to install also ubuntu and windows xp
<grimeton> peter1210: think about virtualization
<peter1210> i have one extended partition but i want to create one more
<grimeton> ls
<wilee-nilee> peter1210, Only one extended is allowed
<peter1210> that's not good
<Slart> peter1210: can't you just extend the one you have?
<wilee-nilee> peter1210, seems to work for everyone else. ;)
<peter1210> partitions are not adjecent
<peter1210> so i can't extend them
<Slart> peter1210: and you can't have any more primary partitions?
<grimeton> convert to gpt
<ghostnik11> Hi is there a program to block your IP address or to show a different IP address so that you can use a certain program
<peter1210> i have some toshiba system volume partition which is primary
<peter1210> i think to delete it
<grimeton> ghostnik11: iptables ...
<Slart> ghostnik11: I think a proxy is what you're looking for
<Slart> ghostnik11: changing your ip is like telling people you live at the north pole.. you might fool them but you won't get any mail they send
<ghostnik11> grimeton: iptables? Slart: I am trying to change IP so I can make calls back to home using Google voice
<Slart> ghostnik11: and what's wrong with using the ip you have?
<grimeton> ghostnik11: you can change your ip to anything you want, but it won't help you, as long as you don't get it forwarded by the provider you're currently using
<Tex_Nick> Slart : great analogy ;-)
<kallebror> anyone have a korean 1440p ips monitor here?
<ghostnik11> Slart: well now I am in the states where me and my family live but will outside of the states and Google voice doesn't work outside usa
<grimeton> ghostnik11: go for a different solution, e.g. skype
<crass> ghostnik11: proxy?
<Tech-1> ghostnik11,  thats cuz its nsa approved
<ghostnik11> grimeton: so first I would have to find out if provider will allow me to show the different IP, yeah I won't know until in get there. Also skype isn't good on dial up speeds
<Slart> ghostnik11: then you need a proxy.. those come in different variations..free/cheap ones might not be that good, good ones usually cost money. Are you sure it's not just when you register you have to be in the us? I assume you've tried?
<crass> ghostnik11: and who says google voice doesn't work outside the US? I've used it many times
<grimeton> ghostnik11: you're beating a dead horse ...
<Tinashe> Hi Guys...
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: lol, so Google voice is NSA approved? If that's true then they have a lot of my conversation with my family
<crass> there are some countries that google voice won't allow you to call from, like Burma
<crass> but then I just used it through tor
<Tinashe> Guys got a question...anyone...
<Slart> Tinashe: just ask
<Tinashe> sure...anyone doing web application development in Java...need help with something...
<ghostnik11> crass: oh well I will be satisfied if I can text family from where I am using Google voice
<Slart> Tinashe: just ask the question.. you might want to try a java specific channel as well.. I'm guessing there has to be a ##java channel here
<Tinashe> I need to define a service bean in a configuration xml file of a web app and I am getting a bean instantiation error...
<crass> ghostnik11: are you talking about using the web-interface or wanting them to relay to a local (foreign) number?
<Tinashe> ok let me try #java...
<vijacdblz> khk.hyk
<ghostnik11> crass: no I am talking about being on my tablet and texting my mom for example using my goog le
<ghostnik11> crass: voice app
<Tinashe> ....nothing like #java.....
<Tinashe> ----invites only...
<matzo> Can anyone tell me how to NOT kill process after closing SSH connection?
<crass> ghostnik11: yeah, that should work
<grimeton> matzo: screen, tmux
<grimeton> matzo: i recommend tmux
<Slart> matzo: nohup might work as well.. there might be some configuration stuff you can do on the server side as well
<Slart> Tinashe: try ##java
<ghostnik11> crass: and I want to be able to have family members be able to text my Google voice number and I am able to receive it while overseas
<Slart> !register | Tinashe
<ubottu> Tinashe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Tinashe> Slart:------ only invites ---
<crass> ghostnik11: you'll get it through your google voice account
<Slart> Tinashe: you need to be registered to join
<matzo> grimeton Slart: will this work with PHP SSH2?
<Tinashe> how...
<Slart> Tinashe: registered to freenode.. not the java channel
<Mrokii> Hello. I am getting dbus-related errors in an irc-client I'm using (in conjunction with a plugin). I guess the most important error-message is this: weechat     > python: stdout/stderr: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-Msmk39X5eR: Connection refused
<grimeton> matzo: yes, but maybe you want an init script OR a cron job?
<Mrokii> Does anybody know what could cause the error above?
<kallebror>  /msg nickserv set email
<ghostnik11> crass: yeah but I don't know if it will show up as I will be on internet not in the usa
<Tinashe> am on free node...can access ubuntu and openmrs without reg...
<kallebror> he
<Slart> matzo: it should.. afaik it's not dependant on the medium.. it would say it depends on the server
<crass> ghostnik11: of course it will
<ghostnik11> crass: hence why I asked if maybe I can block my IP address and show a USA one
<kallebror> anyone with an korean 27 ips monitor here?
<Slart> Tinashe: yes, some channels are open to all.. others require that you register.. I assume it cuts down on spambots and such
<Tinashe> Slart: sure how doi reg...
<Slart> !register | Tinashe
<crass> ghostnik11: use a US proxy, if you want
<Tinashe> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ghostnik11> crass: okay well would i need an program for Ubuntu for that?
<tinashe> Slart: seems I have registered...can I try #java now...
<Slart> tinashe: sure, give it a go
<grimeton> the registration help note is really useful
<grimeton> tinashe: /msg nickserv help
<crass> ghostnik11: check out the Tor project
<crass> ghostnik11: depends maybe where you will be going, but I doubt you'll have a problem logging in to google's servers anywhere
<tinashe> gimeton: Slart: still cannot access ##java
<Slart> tinashe: try #java
<tinashe> Slart: tried the same...
<Slart> tinashe: and make sure you're actually logged in.. not just registered
<grimeton> tinashe: http://www.freenode.org/using_the_network.shtml
<Cheznet> can i change my name to techno knob
<Slart> Cheznet: /nick YourNewNick  should work
<Grmlng90> ok , ive been reading into that nomodeset treath , Im not getting there :( I get the flickering screen even before i come to the ubuntu install menu where you could press f6
<Grmlng90> if i press f6 while its flickkering , it jumps black
<filipsheva> 2
<Cheznet> should i i paste on bumper
<Slart> Cheznet: not sure about spaces in nicks though.. perhaps a _ instead
<Cheznet> it i what ever ?
<Slart> Cheznet: huh?
<Cheznet> reboot yours
<matzo> Slart: nohup ./video samples/sample & \n  - this is now running can you tell me how can I exit this script?
<Slart> matzo: "kill" might work. You'll need the process id first
<Grmlng90> should i try another version of ubuntu instead of the 13,04 , as i cant get to the menu where i can select nomodeset
<Ace78> Greetings. Anyone avaiable for some help?
<Grmlng90> anyone ?
<Tex_Nick> Ace78 ask your question
<Slart> matzo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8007380/how-to-kill-a-nohup-process
<Slart> matzo: lots of good information in that thread
<Ace78> I recently had a power failure. Now my Ubuntu Server 12.04 hangs at "Starting system log daemon"
<matzo> Slart: tnx will look into it
<Ace78> I can still boot into rescue mode and checked all hdd without discovering anything that caught my attention.
<tinashe> Guys...Ubuntu guys...have an Idea...anyone thought of it...
<Ampelbein> Ace78: Can you check if the /var/log/syslog file shows anything related?
<bekks> tinashe: Yes, we did. We decided to use single . at the end of sentences, and no . withing them. :)
<charcoil> to start off frist i need to change my whole ubuntu around
<Grmlng90> I got the exact same issue as this guy , and i cant find a solution (exept my screen is not just black , its flashing lke crazy until i press f6 , then it goes all black..)
<Grmlng90> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320712/how-do-i-fix-problem-with-trying-to-install-ubuntu-black-screen-appears
<charcoil> thats for the start
<charcoil> faster the beter they say
<tinashe> bekks: sure...I wanted to ask if anyone from ubuntu could code two operating systems running parallel on each navigable desktop...
<charcoil> quility not quantity
<Ace78> Ampelbein: /var/log/syslog does not exist when booting into rescue mode
<ghostnik11> crass: will do, I have used Tor before but don't they have it for tablet, but whether it is my laptop or tablet It doesn't matter as long as i can communicate with family is okay with me. Thanks for the help
<Slart> tinashe: one computer, two screens and one operating system running on each?
<NikP> Hi.
<tinashe> bekks: as does the kubuntu addable desktops...maybe for fun or cline server programming...
<tinashe> Slart: yes...
<Slart> tinashe: look into virtualbox or vmware.. I think that's as close as you'll get at the moment
<babinlonston1> is it possible to backup a system using dd command over a Local area network to other PC ? And can we restore it in future ?
<tinashe> Slart: well that works too...but am talking of parallel dual boot...
<Grmlng90> anyone who knows why i cant even get to the install menu where i can set the nomodeset ?
<Grmlng90> please
<NikP> If I want to add a online account for Google, the link is invalid and there stands: "Error: invalid_request Invalid response_type: code&access_type=offline&approval_prompt=force"
<streulma> hey guys, how can I install Wayland on Ubuntu ?
<Slart> tinashe: sounds like a great plan but it seems we're having enough problems just running one operating system at a time.. I think having two systems fightning for resources might be harder than what it's worth
<NikP> How to add the account manual?
<Slart> tinashe: if it's even possible with todays hardware
<Ace78> Any other suggestions?
<grimeton> tinashe: giving more than one process the possibility to manage the same piece of hardware never really worked out in the pc world
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, You want it in every boot?
<grimeton> tinashe: boot DOS and you get exactly that
<Ampelbein> Ace78: In rescue mode, try "/usr/sbin/rsyslogd -f /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf" to check your configuration
<Grmlng90> No , im just trying to install Ubuntu , i have this graphic card issue (ati radeon hd6800) so my screen starts flickering before i can even install Ubuntu
<Ace78> Hm. /usr/sbin/rsyslogd was not found
<Ampelbein> Ace78: If /var/log/syslog doesn't exist at all that could point to a problem with rsyslogd's config. Check the /var/log folder for older syslog files (syslog.1 etc)
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, Have you looked at the ubuntu forums thread on nomodeset?
<Grmlng90> so they suggested to select nomodeset in the 'install menu' after the grub , but i cant even get there as the screen starts flashing purple and white right after i select the 'install ubuntu' from grub
<tosate> Hi there! There's a configuration file on my server which is rewritten every night so that my changes are gone. I would like to monitor this file and find out by which program it gets rewritten. Is that possible?
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, who suggests this, and use nicks.
<Grmlng90> I have been reading this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Jordan_U> tosate: Which file?
<Ampelbein> Ace78: What system are you running? What does "dpkg -l | grep syslog" show?
<Grmlng90> so you got the title " How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)"
<grimeton> tosate: yes
<grimeton> tosate: look into inotify
<tinashe> Slart: well, there are more and more cores for PCs, maybe updating the PC to 128bit for more registers...
<Grmlng90> but that screen he shows on a picture in the thread , i cant even get there , as its flashing before that shows up (i think it tries to show this screen , but here is the graphic card issue already i guess=
<grimeton> tosate: but before you start digging deeper - check if the change time and the time of the nightly cron job match ...
<tinashe> grimeton: does not have to be a super computer...
<streulma> is Mir also supported already ?
<tosate> Jordan_U: It's a .qmail file which is rewritten by PLESK every night.
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, You edit the kernel by hitting e for edit at the first gui.
<tosate> grimeton: I can't find a matching cron job
<grimeton> tosate: then inotify is the way to go
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, or hit f5 and choose it.
<Grmlng90> So in the black and white screen where i can select 'try ubuntu first '  or 'install ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, yes
<Slart> tinashe: I don't think we need more cores or registers... I think we need new hardware on the motherboard. This discussion is getting a bit offtopic though.. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Grmlng90> ok COOL , gonna try that out
<wilee-nilee> Grmlng90, Sorry f6 at that screen does it
<Ace78> rc rsyslog 5.8.6-1ubuntu8.1
<Grmlng90> ill come back to you  if that works (only got one pc so..) , and if it didnt ill come back too
<Grmlng90> ah ok , i was following that manual and expecting to see that purple screen like in the picture , stupid of me
<Grmlng90> see you in a minute , hopefully from IRC in ubuntu
<Ampelbein> Ace78: Did you install a different syslog daemon?
<Ace78> Ampelbein: I seem to have system-log-daemon
<Ampelbein> Ace78: Is there a reason you chose that one over rsyslog?
<Ace78> Ampelbein: trying to install rsyslog I am asked to remove klogd and sysklogd
<tosate> grimeton: I'll give it a try. Thank you!
<grimeton> tosate: look into the inotify-tools package
<Ampelbein> Ace78: Well, yeah, rsyslog replaces those two and should be the default in Ubuntu.
<Ace78> So am I supposed to install rsyslog instead?
<Ampelbein> Ace78: That is what Ubuntu uses by default. Was that a fresh 12.04 install?
<Ace78> I initially installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from scratch
<Lever> how i update the command-not-found
<Ampelbein> Ace78: Very strange. Install rsyslog, reboot and see if the system starts now.
<Ace78> Ok. I need to add a nameserver first. How can it be done via shell?
<Ace78> Got it.
<pc_magas> Ace78, Of cource you need a namewserver
<Ace78> I know I do
<pc_magas> if it is to have a domain name under 2 ips (I think)
<grimeton> Ace78: $EDITOR /etc/resolv.conf
<pc_magas> Also servers are configured via terminal
<Ace78> Looks good
<tinashe> Slart: sure...got in java...leaving...
<Ace78> I was already about to reinstall the system. You just saved my weekend
<Slart> tinashe: ok, good luck! bye
<tinashe> Slart: btw, what's the "quit" argument...
<GIM> anyone had any trouble with tftp service on 13.04 ??? had to add "sleep 30" at start of default file
<Slart> tinashe: /part
<tinashe> Slart: thanks bye...
<grimm90> Ok the nomodeset did work this way , whats great
<grimm90> Im now at the
<grimm90> Install screen 'something else' . I would lile ext4 , what do I usse as mount poimt ? Just / ?
<bekks> grimm90: For the root filesystem, you have to use /
<NikP> If I want to add a online account for Google, the link is invalid and there stands: "Error: invalid_request. Invalid response_type: code&access_type=offline&approval_prompt=force"
<NikP> Is it an error in the source or can I add the account manual?
<grimm90> Im afraid I dont fully understand that . So / as mount point iss ok to install the os on ? Or do you recommend something else ?
<NikP> In the bugs archive for ubuntu-online-accounts nobody has my problem?
<grimeton> anybody got a link to documentation related to /etc/ssl/ ?
<babinlonston1> Is its possible to backup a HDD Using dd Command to a remote Location and restore it from that in future ?
<grimeton> babinlonston1: yes and no
<grimeton> babinlonston1: yes you can create an image
<babinlonston1> How its Yes
<NikP> Has anyone got my problem too?
<grimeton> babinlonston1: but you can hit at ton of problems when you restore the plain image and the CHS aren't the same ...
<babinlonston1> oh
<grimeton> babinlonston1: i'd prefer a tarball OR you just put a filesystem on top of sparse file and backup that then
<babinlonston1> ok
<grimeton> babinlonston1: that way you never get in touch with the "real" hardware
<grimeton> babinlonston1: think of it kinda like a container
<babinlonston1> grimeton:  ok Sir
<grimeton> babinlonston1: and really important: mount the filesystem r/o BEFORE doing the dump
<grimeton> or at least flush the caches to disk
<babinlonston1> oik
<grimeton> babinlonston1: but think about using tar or rsync or whatever, it's the better choice
<babinlonston1> ya its presently im using rsync
<grimeton> babinlonston1: so what's the problem with it?
<filipsheva> connect #debian
<filipsheva> exit
<babinlonston1> grimeton:  Always i used to install manually in my virtual machine so i asked that way
<grimeton> babinlonston1: ah
<babinlonston1> im using KVM and there are 10 Virtual machines running if any Users asking me to create new vm i need to do it manually , is it possible to automate like script ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<grimeton> babinlonston1: sure - if you google a bit you'll find tons of ways i guess
<ShapeShifter499> can someone please point me to the latest ubuntu raring kernel I can obtain
<deanrock0> hi, why can't I access samba shares from open file dialog if I "mount" them from nautilus->Network->browser network?
<ShapeShifter499> I run raring and I just wanted to be sure I was on the latest and greatest kernel
<grimeton> ShapeShifter499: should be the one in the tree
<grimeton> ShapeShifter499: but you can get nightly builds of mainline kernels
<babinlonston1> grimeton: hmmm ill
<grimeton> ShapeShifter499: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ShapeShifter499> grimeton, tree?  sorry I'm more of a end user
<grimeton> ShapeShifter499: in the package repo
<ShapeShifter499> grimeton, uname -a shows 3.8.0-29    is that the latest stable kernel?
<tosate> grimeton: Now, I am able to log changes to my monitored file. How do I determine which process altered the file?
<grimeton> ShapeShifter499: on my raring machine the latest is -27 so i'd say: yes
<ShapeShifter499> I was wondering because my system was freezing lately and I don't believe I installed anything to cause this, updating to xorg-edgers appears to have fixed the problem but time will only tell
<ShapeShifter499> grimeton, thanks
<rjknight1> anyone here know how to make a ubuntu proxy server for ubuntu clients to be able to update offline and download software offline?
<Slart> rjknight1: isn't there an apt-proxy package or similar.. I recall using something like that a couple of years ago
<rjknight1> @Slart similar to that. Do you have any link such us how-to, guides or any.
<grimeton> rjknight1: that's called a mirror
<Slart> rjknight1: not sure this is exactly what you want but here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<grimeton> rjknight1: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<bazhang> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9-1 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 103 kB    rjknight1 or perhaps this
<charcoil> is there a app of some sort to keep track of the kde etc of everty app installed on this system
<grimeton> charcoil: dpkg
<charcoil> ty
<rjknight1> @Slart @grimeton @bazhang Thanks! my goal is having a proxy server that may use by the clients offline updating and offline downloads of software.
<grimeton> rjknight1: a nifty way would be to have a transparent proxy like squid that internally reroutes the requests to the ubuntu server to it's own repo
<bazhang> rjknight1, no need for the @ , just tab complete
<rjknight1> bazhang: there you go. :)
<rjknight1> grimeton: let me try it.
<rjknight1> anymore guidelines or tips?
<nicofiore> salve
<nicofiore> !list
<ubottu> nicofiore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<charcoil> up dated protacocs m8
<intellectus> Are X fonts still used in ubuntu?
<charcoil> up dated protacols m8 i could use
<intellectus> Also, where are the X fonts installed, if any?
<nicofiore> salve
<charcoil> if its fun yes
<grimeton> intellectus: dpkg -l | grep -i font
<charcoil> or still fun
<intellectus> OK, so where are the X fonts installed in the system so i can check them out.
<grimeton> intellectus: dpkg -l | grep xfonts | awk '{ print $2 }' | while read line; do dpkg -L "$line"; done | grep -E '^/usr.*' | sort | uniq | less
<intellectus> grimeton: Thanks, that reavealed a few directories
<intellectus> OK:   There's a good amount of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi
<intellectus> Do apps still use these fonts or are they safe to delete?
<intellectus> Someone trie to tell me they're depreciated
<grimeton> intellectus: i wouldn't delete 'em if I were you ...
<intellectus> exactly what i thought
<intellectus> i'll keep them and i also want to use them with xcb code.
<grimeton> intellectus: feel free todo so
<Grmlng90> Ok , nxt round of support needed . If got so far to install Ubuntu , its installed on a 65gig partition of my second HDD in ext4 , mount point / . Everything seemed to go alright until it was finished and asked for a reboot . Then i got this wicked screen with blue lines and some red squares . Got stuck there , hard rebooted pc , and it doesnt give me the option wich OS i want to load , it immediatly loads windows (installed on my prima
<Grmlng90> ry SSD hd)
<[Gentoo]> Grmlng90: looks like the bootloader didnt get installed
<Grmlng90> dammed ,
<Grmlng90> but that awfull trippy blue lined screen was normal ?
<[Gentoo]> no
<Grmlng90> mm , interssting , it looked like my pc was having  a seizure
<[Gentoo]> that might be something to do with the livecd, are you using a nvidia card?
<Grmlng90> ATI radeon hd 6800 , i had to put the nomodeset line or i couldnt install
<Grmlng90> and i used a boot USB as my dvd drive is broken :(
<harshadura> hi all, im getting weird error while installing Kubuntu 12.04.2 LTS version.
<Grmlng90> on the partition screen of ubuntu in the install , i choose for Boat loader , the same as where my windows boot loader is ?
<harshadura>  this is the error stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995519/
<harshadura> basically it says : some keyboard layout issue,
<pc_magas> Grmlng90, then use USB live cd again to install the frub first
<pc_magas> Grmlng90, I think it is a HUGE MIstake
<harshadura> can anyone help me, thanks
<[Gentoo]> Grmlng90: you need to install it to the main drive, like /dev/sda
<Grmlng90> owkay , enlighten me please , i try to do the best i can but its not an easy job
<[Gentoo]> not sda1
<[Gentoo]> or whatever
<[Gentoo]> because "sda" is basically a very small partition at the start for the bootloader
<Grmlng90> ok i think i went wrong there
<grimeton> "sda" is the whole hard drive
<grimeton> and the stage 0 loader is put into the mbr there
<[Gentoo]> yes but you install the bootloader to "sda" because it starts before the main partitions
<harshadura> pc_magas: got a min
<Grmlng90> so should i try to go back into the ubuntu setup and switch the boot loader to /dev/sda ?
<Grmlng90> this is all very complicated for a simple guy like me
<grimeton> Grmlng90: is windows still booting?
<[Gentoo]> Grmlng90: im pretty sure it should be selected by default
<Grmlng90> yup , windows still works fine (typing from there now)
<Grmlng90> then i dont understand what i did wrong if it was defautl , i didnt change it .
<grimeton> Grmlng90: what bootloader did you see when you tried to start windows?
<grimeton> Grmlng90: or did windows just start?
<Grmlng90> nothing special , it went straigth to windows
<Grmlng90> just like nothing else was installed
<grimeton> Grmlng90: then you didn't change the MBR
<grimeton> Grmlng90: (if there still is one)
<Grmlng90> mbr ?
<grimeton> Grmlng90: the thing is: if you install grub to sda, it will change the mbr and then - if this fails - it won't even boot into windows
<Grmlng90> (im asking my wife to bring her laptop so i can get into this IRC , while i try the process again on this pc)
<Grmlng90> well everything is backup on external drives , and i just clean installed the windows so as long as i can reformat its ok to mess it up i guess (rather not but you know what i mean)
<grimeton> Grmlng90: yeah, so instead of booting from a cd/dvd and trying to repair the grub setup, I'd suggest you reinstall ubuntu and then let it write the grub stuff to the mbr of sda
<flicher> test test
<Grmlng90> ok thats me up here
<Grmlng90> mbr = master bood record ?
<Grmlng90> boot*
<grimeton> Grmlng90: yes
<Aravindgeek> Grmlng90: try supergrubdisk to boot to ubuntu and install grub2.
<Grmlng90> allright , its not quiet clear yet to me (thanks a million anyway for helping a noob like me) , im going to try to reinstall , and when im at the partition screen ill ask if needed (flicher)
<flicher> so that supergrubdisk , i could make a bootable usb , get into ubuntu and change the grub to grub 2 ?
<grimeton> flicher: yeah, but in grmlng90's case it's "easier" to reinstall
<flicher> (dvd drive is dead)
<ind> hi
<ind> grub install
<flicher> but if i start up from the ubuntu boot usb , it seems to be already grub2 ? or amm i wrong
<grimeton> flicher: grub2 where?
<Aravindgeek> flicher : i said install not to change . since grub2 is not properly installed
<deanrock0> any idea what can i do if i get "conflicting gb hw usage nouveau vs EFI VGA removing generic driver" and pc freezes on boot?
<flicher> black and white screen i get , when it tries to boot from usb . Could be i am just getting messed up confused
<Aravindgeek> flicher : ubuntu disk or supergrubdisk
<Grmlinger90> im just using the ubuntu iso , burned with unetbootin to usb drive
<Grmlinger90> 23.04
<Grmlinger90> 13.04 sry
<Grmlinger90> (flicher is dead , its me now)
<Grmlinger90> ok so Erase ubuntu and reinstall , or do i go to 'something else' ? I would like to be able to choose file format myself
<Aravindgeek> fileformat= filesystem type ? if so choose something else
<Grmlinger90> in something else it says now /dev/sda1 - 104mb windows 7 (loader) . While 'device for boot loader installation' is by default on /dev/sda
<Aravindgeek> k
<Grmlinger90> ubuntu itself is installed on a partition of my second HD , so /dev/sdb6
<Grmlinger90> /dev/sdb5 is 4gig swap (needed?)
<eduardo> dont know what channel to go with problem upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10... i got stuck in the middle of the upgrading process
<Kelvin> hi
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: the idea is that on a reinstall the grub-scripts are better able to figure out what boot setup you have than some "outside" os
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: just reinstall it the way you did before
<eduardo> and dont know how to complete upgrading...
<blazemore> eduardo: can you run "sudo do-release-upgrade" from a terminal? If you get errors please put them on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Grmlinger90> so just to double check , current setup is /dev/sda = nothing /dev/sda1 NTFS  104mb windows 7 loader . /dev/sda2 = windows itself
<Grmlinger90> /dev/sdb5 = swap (4gig) , /dev/sdb6 = ext4 Ubuntu , /Dev/sdb3 = NTFS (for data for all OS)
<Grmlinger90> Boot loader /dev/sda
<DrDigital> i installed debian, no problem
<Grmlinger90> or should that be /dev/sda1 , where the windows boot loader is
<DrDigital> now I'm running the ubuntu live cd… and its running as id expect it to
<DrDigital> WEIRD
<eduardo> blazemore it says havent found any new version
<blazemore> eduardo: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue" ?
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: sda not sda1
<Grmlinger90> ok ill try
<blazemore> DrDigital: Why is that weird? Do you have a support question?
<Cyrax> hi all. i have a question about ubuntu and this desktop rotation nad make desktop as cube. i heard i needed a powerful graphic card or video card to do it.. what kind?
<eduardo> blazemore: i faced this problem first of all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1207809
<DrDigital> blazemore because i spent hours trying to do this… and kept getting flickering display
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207809 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-extra-3.8.0-27-generic 3.8.0-27.40 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cyrax> *and
<blazemore> eduardo: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Grmlinger90> and for the /dev/sdb6 , mount point just ' / ' right ?
<DrDigital> over an hour ago some people here where all talking about same problem… and i decided to try to install a different OS then ubuntu and it made my issue go away
<DrDigital> i could not get the ubuntu live cd to boot
<Grmlinger90> (the one where i want ubuntu installed ,all my files will be on external disks anyway)
<eduardo> blazemore : Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<DrDigital> it start and then my screen would flicker
<blazemore> eduardo: OK, now then run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I know this isn't really related to ubuntu but with php if it is returning a umask value of 018 what does that mean?
<blazemore> fuzzybunny69y: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<eduardo> blazemore : after sudo upgrade it says: 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<blazemore> eduardo: It seems the upgrade worked fine then
<eduardo> 0 upgraded, 0 going to install, 0 to delete and 0 not updated
<Grmlinger90> dr digital ,i had the same issue , i got it solved by the nomodeset code piece ,
<eduardo> blazemore: as said before i faced the bug i put before, as they say i made room in  my boot partition deltetin one old kernel
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: it will be / automagically
<Grmlinger90> aight , thx
<ishwon> hey folks
<Senor> who is farmiliar with ubuntu `precise version ?
<grimeton> Senor: just ask your question
<Cyrax> So are there any graphic card or video card i need to have to make sure i cna rotate ubuntu desktop and make it as cube? and if so.. what kind?
<eduardo> then i run the upgrading process with some errors....in ubuntu-desktop and linux-image-extra-3.8.0.27-generic-3.8.0.27.40
<Grmlinger90> 'installation failed' following file did not match its source copy on the cd/dvd . /target/uer/share/icons/highcontrast/icon-theme.cache
<eduardo> so the process was interrumped, and message thats system was probably broken....they were lots of packages left to install
<Grmlinger90> the installation usb is corrupt ? or can i just skip it
<Grmlinger90> retry seems to fix it
<eduardo> finally with synayptic i was able to reinstall this packages....but i think that many packages were left in the way...
<Senor> grimeton: I am trying to install systemtap on my ubuntu server ,which is of precise version .as you know systemtap need dbgsym installed ,bu I can not find bdgsym package for precise version anywhere .
<Cyrax> Anyone that can tell me what kind of video card i need to b able to use this desktop rotation on ubuntu? I got NVidia GeForce GT 620
<grimeton> Senor: the debug symbols of what?
<Senor> grimeton: kernel ,of course .
<Cyrax> But NVidia GeForce GT 620 is on my windows 8 64 bit nad i have ubuntu as second os,but it runs from a dvd
<grimeton> Senor: then just install the debugging symbols of the current kernel
<Argh> huhu Neunter :)
<Senor> grimeton :  does the dbgsym package exist for ubuntu precise version
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<kharemohit> hello
<grimeton> Senor: if you run the precise kernel you should be able to get the debug symbols of that kernel - yes
<Senor> grimeton:I have not find it yet!
<kharemohit> im getting the gpg error in openprinting.org...can anyone help me? im not able to update and also i cant install nythng because of this...:(
<grimeton> Senor: if you don't do some nasty tricks you won't be able to run the precise kernel and debug symbols on your setup
<grimeton> Senor: install the debug symbols of the currently running kernel and be happy, or does the package explicitly depend on those debug symbols?
<Senor> grimeton:Chould you tell me how to install the debug symbols of current kernel
<Senor> grimeton:yes
<grimeton> Senor: search for linux-image and then grep for "dbg"
<grimeton> Senor: apt-cache search linux-image | grep dbg
<Senor> grimeton:I have done this work .it showed me dbgsym of  generic version ,but it does not match my precise version.
<grimeton> Senor: just for me to get this straight: you're running precise and the precise kernel and need the precise kernel debug symbols?
<Grmlinger90> ok ubuntu install is complete , asked for reboot , again got those weird vertical blue lines for a second
<Senor> grimeton:yes
<Senor> grimeton:sure.
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: hit space when you see those lines and see if you get a prompt
<Grmlinger90> it was gone in half a second this time before reboot , last time it stayed until i hard shutdown
<Grmlinger90> im gonna try booting from hard drive now
<dani> hola
<Grmlinger90> nope , again straigth into windows :/
<dani> hello
<Guest36280> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con linux??
<pc_magas> Grmlinger90, try tro boot over live cd or live USb
<grimeton> Senor: you have to add the ddebs repo to your config to get the debug symbol packages
<pc_magas> first
<Guest36280> hola bon dia
<Grmlinger90> i just notice something weird , my second HD doesnt show up in the boot priority menu in UEFI
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: uargh, you're running uefi and got a gpt part table?
<grimeton> Senor: you need help with that?
<sparklr> what is the password to be used for sudo, terminal, updates, etc when a particular user is being logged in without a password ?
<grimeton> sparklr: there is none, do a sudo su -
<grimeton> sparklr: then change it
<Grmlinger90> im not sure what a gpt part table is , but this pc has a uefi setup utility im afraid :/
<Senor> grimeton:I have add the ddebs repo
<eduardo> blazemore: its ok in your opinion ?? in suse using yast to upgrade...it left a log file with all the  movements...its there any similar here ubuntu ?
<Grmlinger90> in the hard drive bbs priorities menu , i can see my other hard drive and select that one to be first ..
<grimeton> Senor: but not working?
<Grmlinger90> and then it gets up in the boot option menu , but the other is gone
<Senor> grimeton: yes
<Senor> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com precise main restricted universe multiverse
<Senor> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Senor> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com precise-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Senor> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com precise-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot1> Senor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grimeton> Grmlinger90: yeah, booting uefi with a different partition table is a bit more tricky - haven't done that till now
<Senor> grimeton:here is it
<Senor> I have pastered it
<grimeton> Senor: you also added the repo key?
<sparklr> grimeton:  i did a "sudo su -"  it asks for a password
<Grmlinger90> ok so thats where the issue is i guess - Maybe its better i start a topic on the forum and see what comes from there ?
<root_> ...
<grimeton> sparklr: that's the user's password you're logged on as
<root_> sudo su-
<root_> passwd
<Senor> grimeton: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 428D7C01
<root_> then you will get a root permission
<sparklr> grimeton: i dont have any password set as this user account is LOG IN WITHOUT A PASSWORD
<grimeton> sparklr: then set one
<grimeton> sparklr: no way around that
<root_> so you will be unsafe
<root_> set one
<sparklr> grimeton: okay :/
<sparklr> root_: lol
<root_> ?
<sparklr> so you will be UNsafe
<Grmlinger90> im gonna make a topic on the forum , too tierd to try more today . Anyway thanks alot , didnt thnk to mention to uefi , my bad
<grimeton> Senor: and now you can't find the matching debgsym package?
<Senor> grimeton:yes ,
<grimeton> Senor: can you run a apt-cache search linux-image | grep dbg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<grimeton> and then paste the url here?
<Senor> grimeton:ok
<xkernel> how to print all environment variables that are defined in the current session?
<grimeton> xkernel: set
<xkernel> grimeton, how?
<grimeton> xkernel: ? write "set" in the shell and then press enter
<xkernel> grimeton, it printed a script
<grimeton> xkernel: yeah, those are the vars of the current session
<grimeton> xkernel: on the left side of the "=" is the name and on the right side the value
<Dr_Willis> xkernel:  scripts (well alias's ) can be in varables :) they can get quite big.
<xkernel> wow
<Dr_Willis> bash completion is rather complex :)
<Dr_Willis> adds a lot of things to set output
<grimeton> xkernel: set | sed -E 's/^([^=]*).*/\1/g'
<Dr_Willis> regular expressions to the rescue!
<xkernel> grimeton, thanks that was helpful
<Dr_Willis> i almost know them enough to understand what that one does grimeton  ;)
<grimeton> Dr_Willis: feel free to read one of the many books that have been published
<Dr_Willis> grimeton:  i have :) and  still only know the basics.. but then again. when you only use the stuff once every other month.....
<vlitomsk> Hello
<djyou> Hello all
<grimeton> Dr_Willis: i'm using sed for a lot of things ...
<Senor> grimeton: here is the output ,http://pastebin.ca/2432941
<vlitomsk> does everybody know how to check is any updates available after `apt-get update`?
<Dr_Willis> got Oreialys book on Sed and Awk also. :)  gotta love good books
<vlitomsk> without apt-get dist-upgrade
<vlitomsk> or apt-get upgrade
<grimeton> Senor: and there isn't a file that matches your version? what does uname -a show?
<djyou> Can one of you explain to my viewers that CLI is for servers not hacking?
<grimeton> Dr_Willis: learning by doing - best book you can get
<grimeton> (at least for regex)
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  noticed if you login to the console it tells you theres updates avail. thats handled by a script somewhere - i looked into it once ages ago.
<vlitomsk> Dr_Willis, oh, thank you :) you're very observant
<Senor> grimeton:uname -a shows : Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  i just cant recall what command its running. its some pyton script thats somewhere deep in some system dir  i recall
<vlitomsk> Dr_Willis, I'll see ~/.bashrc
<grimeton> Senor: maybe you want to have a look at line number 23 of your paste?
<vlitomsk> but there's nothing about 'update' :(
<No223> hey guys, at first excuse my english, im from germany and im a beginnner with ubuntu.. i have installed the program PlayOnLinux for playing the game League of Legends. as i started the game he started a 'windows-Mono-Installation' and show me proprietary drivers(sorry dont know the exact english term) i activate one and then i have rebooted my ubuntu. i tried to play the game but the graphic bugged a bit.
<allm> anyone know how to learn python?
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  i dont think its in .bashrc  i seem to recall it was somehow related to the motd tools. but i cant recall where i found it at befor
<Dr_Willis> allm:  get a book on it.. and read it.. then start using it
<grimeton> visualise: apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<allm> give me some adv.
<Senor> grimeton:It is of 3.5.0-23-generic ,but my kernel is 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1
<grimeton> vlitomsk: ^
<grimeton> vlitomsk: just do the dry run ;)
<sparklr> can anyone help me with this problem ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/333695/signature-not-found-in-user-keyring-perhaps-try-the-interactive-ecryptfs-mount
<No223> i opened the propriertary drivers window again and activated another driver
<Senor> grimeton: attention on #35~precise1
<vlitomsk> grimeton,  WOW thanks :)
 * Tex_Nick questions the etymology of "regular expression" ... thinking they may be the most irregular notation expressible @^@
<grimeton> Senor: don't see the problem, just install the package
<No223> but now in the right-hand corner stand 'unsupported hardware'. so, how can i see which proprietary driver i need?
<MonkeyDust> !python | allm
<ubottu> allm: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Senor> grimeton:I have installed it ,but systemtap check failed for not matching with kernel
<grimeton> Senor: then systemtap isn't seeing the expected kernel version i guess
<grimeton> Senor: without any proper error details we can't help you
<Senor> grimeton:Do you mean this is a systemtap's bug?
<grimeton> Senor: at least an issue of systemtap - yes
<No223> hey guys, at first excuse my english, im from germany and im a beginnner with ubuntu.. i have installed the program PlayOnLinux for playing the game League of Legends. as i started the game he started a 'windows-Mono-Installation' and show me proprietary drivers(sorry dont know the exact english term) i activate one and then i have rebooted my ubuntu. i tried to play the game but the graphic bugged a bit.  i opened the propriertary driv
<No223> another driver. but now in the right-hand corner stand 'unsupported hardware'. so, how can i see which proprietary driver i need?
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:   /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  thats called by the motd updateing tools :) to add it to the motd
<vlitomsk> Dr_Willis, thanks, i'll read about motd
<grimeton> vlitomsk: just keep the system load above 2.00, then it's disabled
<vlitomsk> i need updates count to modify my ~/.conkyrc :)
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  /etc/update-motd.d  has some neat things ;)
<Dr_Willis> vlitomsk:  that would be fairly easy to add to a conky rc with that  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<pl2> Hello, I have these windows that keeps starting automatically whenever I boot my system. Where should I look in order to remove these applications from starting?
<Dr_Willis> !autorun
<Dr_Willis> !autostrt
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<grimeton> vlitomsk: apt-get -s dist-upgrade | grep -E '^[Inst|Conf].*' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<Dr_Willis> pl2:  ~/.config/autostart/  or /etc/xdg/autostart/
<pl2> Dr_Willis, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> pl2:  it depends on what desktop and whats starting also.
<vlitomsk> grimeton, thanks!
<sparklr> can anyone help me with this problem ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/333695/signature-not-found-in-user-keyring-perhaps-try-the-interactive-ecryptfs-mount ?
<pl2> Dr_Willis, it's Document Viewer, It's trying to open pdfs that no longer exist and is causing problems
<pl2> Dr_Willis, looks like Document Viewer isn't listed in that file. Any other locations?
<Dr_Willis> pl2:  if you got a pdf file or somthing in one of those locations it may be trying to 'open it'
<Dr_Willis> pl2:  or its rembering a saved session
<Dr_Willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Guest57321> hello
<pl2> Dr_Willis, Yeah that was it. Document Viewer is listed in some sessions files. Thanks again :)
<Guest57321> I have a question
<Guest57321> how to use the ubuntu sdk
<No223> nice irc chat where nobody helps someone.
<No223> lol
 * Dr_Willis missed the no helping bit...
<Dr_Willis> seems theres lots of help in the last few hrs ive been here.
<No223> hm never mind im gonna install windows, problem solved.
<No223> bye
<Dr_Willis> No223:  we will still send you a bill.
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<kostas5> hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help with a 12.04 installation problem. I've posted a description here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168036
<MonkeyDust> kostas5  looks like a !nomodeset issue
<kostas5> MonkeyDust: Thanks! Yes that's what I've been told, any ideas about how to approach it?
<Cyrax> Sorry i didnt see if any answered my question.. was busy elsewhere.. what kind of video card do i need to b able to have chance to roate ubuntu desktop and form it as a cube?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | kostas5 start here
<ubottu> kostas5 start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> Cyrax:  most all of them can do the cube feature if they have supported 3d drivers.. you really need that cube that badly? its a rather pointless bit of eyecandy.
<Dr_Willis> Cyrax:  i would stick with nvidia, then intel, and well if you cant help it.. ati.. (in that order) stick to older cards that have been out a while (like  year), Avoid the Optimus  dual gpu setups.
<Dr_Willis> Cyrax:  and definatly run away from anything 'S3'
<kostas5> MonkeyDust: The problem is that I cannot access the Grub menu
<MonkeyDust> Cyrax  the cube is nice for screencasts and screenshots, but it gets annoying quite fast
<cartusia> what software is there to remove DRM from your own stuff? I have some files that were prucahed in Itunes is there anything in the FOSS world that might help me in that respect?
<Dr_Willis> plus the cube and unity can cause conflicts ;)
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  you may have to track down some windows tools and run them in wine. (if they exist)
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  ive definatly never seen mentioned in here any open sourced itune drm removal tools.
<kostas5> MonkeyDusk: apologies for the d/c I might have missed your reply. The solution in the link suggests accessing the grub menu. However this does not work for me as mentioned in my post. The grub menu does not load automatically, nor when I hold the shift key down
<kostas5> MonkeyDust *
<MonkeyDust> kostas5  try esc or ctrl to enter the grub menu
<kostas5> MonkeyDust: thanks, let me try that
<cartusia> Dr_Willis you are so helpful are you getting paid for this? Just wondering you definitely deserve a medal :)
<usr13> cartusia: He works for pizza and beer.
<cartusia> ahaha :)
<usr13> (Joking asside, they are all volunteers...:)
<kostas5> MonkeyDust: I tried ESC after the bios logo, and I get 3 options: 2. IDE CD, 6. IDE HDD, and Enter Setup
<hemkka> can someone help me? how can i search files from my computer in ubuntu?
<Senor> grimeton:How about that  I reinstall a matched kernel version for systemtap?
<Senor> grimeton:And then install the matched dbgsym package?
<usr13> kostas5: locate or find
<usr13> kostas5: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<kostas5> usr13: I think you are referring to hemkka 's question
<usr13> kostas5: Sorry. Looks like hemkka is gone so..
<kostas5> usr13: no worries, perhaps you can help with my query? :)
<usr13> kostas5: "cannot access grub menu?"
<usr13> kostas5: What kind of computer is it?
<kostas5> usr13: exactly
<kostas5> usr13: VAIO laptop
<usr13> kostas5: Do you see post go by?
<kostas5> usr13: post?
<usr13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-on_self-test
<santhosh> wine is support for centos 64 bit
<kostas5> usr13: I just see that bios logo and that's it. Next thing is a black screen with a blinking pixel
<kostas5> or underscore I should say
<usr13> kostas5: UEFI?
<kostas5> usr13: yes, I can access the boot menu settings
<usr13> kostas5: What did you install?  Was it Ubuntu 13.04?
<kostas5> usr: 12.04
<kostas5> usr13: 12.04
<usr13> kostas5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140088  #Scroll to bottom, (look at last post).
<kostas5_> usr13: sorry I got d/c, might have lost your last message
<usr13> kostas5: YOu tried Shift key.  Right?  And Ctrl and Esc keys.  (Other than that look at the BIOS options and see how it is booting, change as needed).
<santhosh>  <santhosh> wine is support for centos 64 bit
<kostas5_> usr13: I tried shift and ctrl: they do nothing. Esc gets me to the boot menu settings, I am not sure what how I am supposed to change the boot settings. It is supposed to boot from the hard drive which is enabled and in the boot order...
<usr13> kostas5_: From boot menu settings, select the HD you installed on.
<usr13> kostas5_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<usr13> kostas5_: This is a fresh install?
<kostas5_> usr13: as fresh as it gets
<usr13> kostas5_: Did you install as dual boot?
<usr13> kostas5_: Or, did you just wipe all that was there and install Ubuntu only?
<usr13> kostas5_: You may need to boot the install media again and go through the "restore grub" process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<santhosh> what is the problem <usr13>
<usr13> santhosh: He only gets blinking _  after post.
<linu> hi i have installed sam-ba 2.12 in my ubuntu 12.04 host,i have own shared network in my concern and mounted that in /mnt/vshare, when i trying to flash the files through sam-ba, i just opened browser in sam-ba to select files,but it showed empty at the same time there are files in /mnt/vshare when opened through terminal, what is that issues
<usr13> santhosh: (Cant get into grub menu.)
<santhosh> it is grub problem ot drivers or not support for that
<usr13> santhosh:   ot drivers?
<usr13> ot?
<santhosh> which version he installed
<usr13> 12.04
<banzounet> Hey, how can I know the version of a pakage with apt-get? (Not one installed) I mean I want to install foo but I want to know first the version of foo what's the command for that?
<usr13> banzounet: apt-cache policy
<santhosh> foo -v
<santhosh> foo -version
<santhosh>  <usr13> just install 12.10 i think it may be cd oriblem
<banzounet> usr13: thanks
<sahil_> is nvdia driver version 3.10.x safe or ubuntu 12.04?
<sahil_> for*
<FergusL> Hi, I've installed acpi-support, added the acpi= line in grub config but I can't find the right tools for the computer backlight, also acpid_fakekeyd isn't running and isn't even installed. What could I have missed ?
<usr13> Have to go now....
<kostas5> I just installed 12.04 but it won't boot. How I can get past the black screen and solve the problem when I cannot access the grub menu? Summary here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168036
<sahil_> if i download a deb file for debian sid,will it be compatible with ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> sahil_: you should not do that.  Why do you want to do that?
 * grimeton tosses the dice
<grimeton> sahil_: no
<sahil_> myy pc dont have a fast net connection recently...i want to get the latest 0ad game..but unfortunately its available only via ppa...
<jrib> sahil_: go on
<rebbecajohnson20> Hy evrybody
<rebbecajohnson20> Ym back
<sahil_> will it work? i just need the data file,~ 300 mb
<sahil_> <jrib>
<jrib> sahil_: I still don't see why you don't use the ppa.
<jrib> (which is meant for your ubuntu version)
<sahil_> <jrib> my pc dont have a fast internet connection at the moment
<mintuser> I am using an ubuntu derivative and am having the same problem a lot of ubuntu users are having.  all of a sudden I lost all sound and the network manager and on reboot at login got a messag"cannot open ConsoleKit session"e saying
<jrib> sahil_: so?  How would using a debian deb help?
<jrib> !mint | mintuser
<ubottu> mintuser: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<mintuser> I have, but all the folks with the same identical problem as me are ubuntu users.
<rebbecajohnson20> Hi shapeshifter499
<jrib> mintuser: if you want to install ubuntu or use a live cd and replicate the issue on there, we can help you here; otherwise mint is not the same distro and the folks in mint support can help you better.
<santhosh> hai
<sahil_> <jrib> i can go over a internet cafe and grab the file...if ubuntu based deb files are available...ca you please provide the link...
<Bradford> hi
<mintuser> it is apparently a common problem with ubuntu users
<jrib> sahil_: you can do the same for the ppa.  Also see !ppa
<jrib> !offline | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<mintuser> well there is nobody at linuxmint-help who has seen the problem before or who can help.
<oupateddie> my duo core is on 13.04 with kernel 3.5.10 loaded. It keeps crashing and then restarts. What could be the problem.. Any help
<mintuser> and it is a very common problem for ubuntu users
<jrib> sahil_: sorry, I meant "see !offline".  You can use one of those tools that ubottu mentions or you can grab the .deb yourself manually (YOU MUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE MEANT FOR YOUR UBUNTU VERSION).  You can do this for the ppa through its homepage on launchpad for example.  You must also download all dependencies manually.  The tools ubottu mentions make this easier
<mintuser> ubottu what is irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostas5> How can I access the grub menu if it's hidden and does not show even after pressing the shift key?
<jrib> mintuser: I believe that's the network mint support is located
<mintuser> everyone says the only people who would be able to help would be the folks at #ubuntu
<mintuser> I guess they are wrong
<ShapeShifter499> I need some help quick, my system is freezing up on me and I get about 30min to a hour (or more if I'm lucky) eventually though my system will lock up, how do I go about diagnosing this???      My system is a Acer Aspire 7540 running Ubuntu 13.04 64bit with a ATI Radeon HD 4200 GPU and a AMD Athlon II X2 M300 CPU
<jrib> mintuser: like I said, replicate the issue on ubuntu and we can troubleshoot from there.
<mintuser> I don't have the resources to do so
<sahil_> <jrib> okey m trying...
<mintuser> this is on a mission-critical system and I dont have any extra computers to try it on
<jrib> mintuser: then your best course of action is to ask for support in your distro's support channel.  They know the distro.  We don't know mint; we don't know what changes mint makes.
<ShapeShifter499> it will lockup and nothing but a hard reboot will work, not even the "Alt+SysRq+R+E+I+S+U+B" combo will work
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 I'm sitting with similar problem
<mintuser> I just thought since it is such a common problem for ubuntu users you might have heard of a solution that worked for them
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, have you found anything?
<joseph^> hey guys, any idea how to pipe the output of vlc to an  input device?
<oupateddie> No geez I'm so down at this stage, whatever I am doing its becoming worse. I have installe kernel 3.5.10 already
<mintuser> jrib how many times do I have to tell you that nobody there can help me so after a long time I finally came here thinking someone nice who had dealt with the problem before would give me a clue of what solutions had worked with ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, I just saw your messages just before mine lol
<jrib> mintuser: for the last time, mint isn't supported here
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 I am at sixes. The machine keeps freezing and then reboots
<mintuser> wow this has at least answered one question.   ubuntu is the distro to avoid due to attitude problems
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, I thought it maybe xorg so I installed the latest stuff from xorg-edgers, that didn't help
<joseph^> ive tried in also, pulseaudio and jack already
<joseph^> im sure ive missed something simple though
<joseph^> *asla
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 tried that as well, installed new DIMMS which I thought was a problem, no go
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, mine will just freeze and do nothing till I hard reboot it by holding down the power button
<jrib> mintuser: well I'm sorry you see it that way.  It just doesn't make sense to support derivatives here because we aren't aware of changes made.  The support channel for the derivative is the best place for users of that distro to get help.
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 ditto
<dodel> Hello! Will ordinary software(etc. Libreoffice, Freecad, Arduino, QT designer) work on ubuntu tablet?
<DJones> mintuser: If you install Ubuntu, people here will be happy to help you, however although Mint may be based on Ubuntu, its developers make changes and use different repo's, therefore we're not able to support it
<joseph^> dodel, they had better
<mintuser> I simply asked if anyone here had seen a successful solution for this very common ubuntu problem that it seems in my case (I know of no others) mint inherited.
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | dodel
<ubottu> dodel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 sometimes it starts flashing two lights on the keyboard then reboots after 30 sec, then just freezes at other times
<dodel> joseph^ what do you mean?
<mintuser> I am not asking for a mint solution!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am asking if anyone here knows of a solution  that has worked on ubuntu since the problem is common on ubuntu.
<joseph^> dodel, i would hope so being a full distro
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, no just freeze, I first discovered this when I came home to a frozen comp
<joseph^> nobody knows how to pipe vlc audio to a virtual input device with asla or pulseaudio?
<oupateddie> I have searched all over and whatever I found tried it, but now it is even worse.
<dodel> joseph^ but so Libreoffice, FreeCAD, QT designer, ArduinoIDE do not working on ubuntu tablets?
<mintuser> the problem being the cluster of the "cannot open ConsoleKit session" message on login at the same time as a total loss of sound and network manager.
<joseph^> dodel, i dont know
<dodel> ok thanks anyway!
<oupateddie> ShapeShifter499 Thought somebody here might know what to do
<ShapeShifter499> oupateddie, me too
<siva_> hi
<jrib> mintuser: the best place to look for known solutions to a bug is http://bugs.ubuntu.com (or maybe forums.ubuntu.com) since you can search historical data there.  If it's a common issue, then your best bet is to probably find the bug on launchpad for it
<oupateddie> lets ask the question again
<oupateddie> my duo core is on 13.04 with kernel 3.5.10 loaded. It keeps crashing and then restarts. What could be the problem.. Any help
<mintuser> but clearly like missionaries from certain religious groups you have to join or be fully ostracized.
<jrib> mintuser: please keep the chat support related.
<cgtdk> !details | oupateddie
<ubottu> oupateddie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest86443> why my name is Guest86443
<Guest86443> How to change my name
<mintuser> I found many mentions of it in both of those places, but the solutions mentioned didn't work and others were not solve.
<ElFizbanio> Guest86443, because you're a scrub
<joseph^> Guest86443, type /nick newnickname
<boxmein> Guest86443: /nick <nickname>
<cgtdk> Guest86443: siva_ is probably a registered name and nickserv changed it because you didn't log in.
<mintuser> that is what initially gave me the idea of coming here
<Guest86443> where i have log in
<oupateddie> I have a problem with my ubuntu 13.04 with kernel 3.5.10 . The machine keeps freezing up
<santhosh> hai
<jrib> mintuser: ok, that's your answer then.  If you want to troubleshoot the issue further (which is what irc is good for), you would need an ubuntu system to troubleshoot on (for help here)
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Why are you running kernel 3.5.10 anyway?
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Do you mean 3.10.5?
<santhosh> <oupateddie> what is your problem
<mintuser> but thank you for finally trying to be helpful
<oupateddie> cgtdk becuase I was told that there is a problem with 3.5.8
<logical_> hello everyone, I am a new user of Ubuntu and i have the 13.04 v.  Yesterday I was using Ubuntu and software updater appeared, ofc. I pressed update. None of the driver were uploaded. I cant use internet, sound even the monitor resolution is not correct. How to fix this, at the moment I am using win 7 (dual boot)
<jrib> mintuser: it could be that the solutions mentioned don't work because of differences between ubuntu and mint
<mintuser> well I wish I had a system I could put ubuntu on to try it, but alas I don't.
<boxmein> Hiya. I've a networking issue. Basically the network menu has no options relating to wireless. The hardware wifi toggle button does nothing, and by the command line tools listed in the device driver tutorial I have the driver running.
<boxmein> http://bpaste.net/show/PvhkKuuSAt1qpWVMrkiC/
<kostas5> How can I access the grub menu if it's hidden and does not show even after pressing the shift key?
<boxmein> Followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<mintuser> I do realize that and of course would filter anything said here through that understanding
<joseph^> im trying to  pipe vlc audio to a virtual input device with asla or pulseaudio, does anyone have tips who's done it before?
<oupateddie> cgtdk one of the forums stated exactly what my machine is doing and said to install 3.5.10 to solve the problem but that did not fix it
<mintuser> but at least it would be something I could bring to the linuxmint-help group as a starting point
<joseph^> theres a bunch of peoploe in here
<mintuser> If I could afford to have the system go down at some point I would try ubuntu to replicate it, but alas, I can't
<cgtdk> oupateddie: There is no 3.5.10. Do you mean 3.10.5?
<oupateddie> cgtdk sorry yes 3.10.5
<jrib> mintuser: ok, let's move on.  I don't think there's anything else to be said about this
<oupateddie> cgtdk my typo
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Did you actually experience any problems on 3.8?
<oupateddie> cgtdk yes the same problem
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Also, have you tried the latest version of the 3.10 branch? (3.10.7)
<logical_> boxmein you need to allow non propiratery drivers to be able to use
<cgtdk> oupateddie: It would probably be helpful to post a link to the forum thread.
<logical_> i had the same problem
<oupateddie> cgtdk the machine just suddenly freezes up, sometimes reboots after 30 sec. but sometimes frozen solid
<logical_> i just cant remmember the line for terminal
<oupateddie> cgtdk no haven't done that
<cgtdk> oupateddie: You should probably do that. But please post the link to the thread about the problem.
<boxmein> logical_: can you pretty please look for the line? :D
<oupateddie> cgtdk can I upgrade to 3.10.7 easily from the command line?
<logical_> ok give me some time
<boxmein> Time I have
<MonkeyDust> oupateddie  don't forget to backup first, in case something goes wrong
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Yes. How did you upgrade to 3.10.5?
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Actually, please post the output of "uname -r"
<oupateddie> Its a new installation there is nothing on the machine to worry about
<oupateddie> cgtdk I'm not on that machine now, will try to get that done and post it
<cgtdk> all right.
<kostas5> How can I access the grub menu if it's hidden and does not show even after pressing the shift key?
<xvzf> hi there, I want to compile some software from sources but it does not find kernel headers in the include path --  could this be a Ubuntu bug or better a bug in the makefile?
<xvzf> I have kernel-headers installed
<cgtdk> oupateddie: Anyway, to upgrade to 3.10.7 on Ubuntu, download the relevant .deb's from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.7-saucy/ (i.e., the _all.deb and the two relevant to your system, either amd64 or i386) and install them via dpkg
<logical_> boxmein try this in the terminal: Ssudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<oupateddie> cgtdk oops I get 3.10.3-031003-generic shown now
<cgtdk> all right, follow the instructions I provided to upgrade to 3.10.7
<oupateddie> cgtdk I have made an error, it was 3.10.3 whcih I must have installed.
<cgtdk> oupateddie: and again, please post the link to the forum in which you read about the problem
<boxmein> logical_: anything else?
<logical_> just that should wokr
<oupateddie> cgtdk I must just go and get the link and will do so
<boxmein> cheers
 * boxmein goes off ethernet
<logical_> hello everyone, I am a new user of Ubuntu and i have the 13.04 v.  Yesterday I was using Ubuntu and software updater appeared, ofc. I pressed update. None of the driver were uploaded. I cant use internet, sound even the monitor resolution is not correct. How to fix this, at the moment I am using win 7 (dual boot)
<pc_magas> logical_ gives us the specs of your computer first
<eos> hi everybody .... I am trying to connect to wireless from the command line on ubuntu .... I have wpa up and running in the background but still it does not connect ..... :(
<pc_magas> I mean graphics card and sound card
<eos> if I use network manager (GUI) it does, so everything is working
<boxmein> Sadly, not
<logical_> before I type anything i want to say that all worked before software update, after restart no drivers were loaded, network, graphic card , sound card etc..
<TJ-> How is one supposed to force Unity to discover and list for running a newly installed GUI application that does has a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/  ? (13.04 Ubuntu)
<kostas5_> sorry I got d/c and might have not seen your reply. How can I access the grub menu when its hidden and pressing the shift key doesn't work?
<vadi> Which wifi nic manufacturer is most ubuntu-friendly?
<TJ-> kostas5: It is likely you're not tapping the Shift key at precisely the right moment. I find that, especially in VMs, I have to rapidly tap it from the moment the BIOS screen refreshes else I can easily miss it. Even then, it can take a few attempts!
<vlt> Hello. I plugged in a USB drive (/dev/sdc in my case) and it got auto-mounted. I wanted to unmount it and clicked on the “eject” icons in nautilus. Now there’s no media found anymore on sdc. How to re-introduce it to the kernel?
<TJ-> vadi: Any that has drivers as part of the mainline Linux kernel. Intel are good for that, but there are others too.
<vadi> Intel, right. Thanks.
<TJ-> vlt: Easiest is to dis/re-connect it
<vlt> TJ-: No physical access anymore :-(
<TJ-> vlt: Alternatively you can manually mount the device if you know its device name (in /dev/)
<vlt> TJ-: Any udev magic?
<vlt> I know that it’s /dev/sdc but `blockdev --getsize /dev/sdc` gives me the "no media" error.
<TJ-> vlt: OK, figure out its /dev/ name then do "sudo mount /dev/XXXXX /path/to/mount/point" - ensuring that /path/to/mount/point is a directory that exists
<TJ-> vlt: The device is likely to contain a partition table; it'd be /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdc2 ... try "ls -l /dev/sdc*"
<vlt> TJ-: I don’t even get a block size (and no partitions anymore) after clicking the eject icon. What exactly happened?
<vlt> TJ-: The kernel doesn’t know about any partitions on sdc
<TJ-> vlt: If the hardware has been ejected you *might* be able to get it by doing "sudo udevadm trigger"
<vlt> TJ-: Thanks, I’ll try that.
<vlt> TJ-: No :-(   Nothing in dmesg, no new partitions or devices found.
<TJ-> vlt: Another way is, if you know which kernel driver handles it *and* that driver is a module (not built in) *and* no other devices or processes have that kernel driver locked in memory, you might do it with "sudo modprobe -r <driver.ko> && sudo modprobe <driver.ko>" which removes and reloads the driver
<kostas5_> sorry I got d/c might have missed your response, TJ-: I tried both tapping it down quickly and holding it down. Tried quite a few times, but doesn't work
<TJ-> vlt: Also, check in the /sys/block/* hierarchy - there may be a node you can write to which will cause the kernel to rediscover it
<TJ-> kostas5: Which version of Ubuntu is it? All recent versions use the Shift key... is it possible it has been disabled manually in the GRUB configuration?
<santhosh> hai
<kostas5_> TJ-: It's 12.4. Unlikely to have been disabled manually, this is a fresh install, was never able to boot it at all
<TJ-> kostas5_: Weird; as far as I recall 12.04 uses GRUB2 so it will be shift key. Are you using a USB keyboard or the PC's inbuilt/PS2 port?
<TJ-> kostas5_: If it's USB you likely have the PC's BIOS set to disable "Legacy USB" - that is needed for BIOS to read a USB device which is what GRUB needs
<boxmein> So, further into investigation, reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052124 and... I don't have any wl to modprobe
<TJ-> vlt: Trying to reproduce your issue here
<vlt> TJ-: Thank you.
<vlt> TJ-: I know I could get into my car, drive there, and just pull and re-plug it. But …
<kostas5> my apologies again (got a shite connection on top of the other problems). TJ-: It's 12.4. Unlikely to have been disabled manually, this is a fresh install, was never able to boot it at all
<boxmein> johannes@luna:~/Downloads$ sudo modprobe wl
<boxmein> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<vlt> TJ-: I KNOW there must be a linux way to re-introduce it
<Cyrax> The Desktop rotation for ubuntu. Is NVidia GeForce GT 620 that is for my windows 8 enough for the desktop rotation? remember I got 2 os.. windows 8 64 bit nad ubuntu wich is on a DVD adn running from it
<Cyrax> *and
<TJ-> vlt: There is, but I'm trying to figure it out. As it is USB we have to power-cycle the device or hub.
<eos> hi everybody .... I am trying to connect to wireless from the command line on ubuntu .... I have wpa up and running in the background but still it does not connect ..... :(
<eos> if I use network manager (GUI) it does, so everything is working
<OnkelTem> hi
<eos> I meant wpa_supplicant
<OnkelTem> what argument should i pass to the kernel to start installation in text mode?
<OnkelTem> im installing lubuntu
<kostas5> How can I access the grub menu on 12.04? I tried holding down, tapping quickly etc the shift key but doesn't work. This is a fresh install, unlikely to have been disabled manually
<TJ-> kostas5_: Weird; as far as I recall 12.04 uses GRUB2 so it will be shift key. Are you using a USB keyboard or the PC's inbuilt/PS2 port?
<TJ-> kostas5_: If it's USB you likely have the PC's BIOS set to disable "Legacy USB" - that is needed for BIOS to read a USB device which is what GRUB needs
<kostas5> TJ-: It's a laptop so its the build in keybord
<kostas5> *keyboard
<TJ-> kostas5: OK, does the keyboard have multiple shift keys? have you tried all of them? Also, have you tried the Ctrl key(s) ?
<kostas5_> sorry got d/c might have missed your response TJ-: none of these, it's a laptop
<TJ-> kostas5: OK, does the keyboard have multiple shift keys? have you tried all of them? Also, have you tried the Ctrl key(s) ?
<joseph^> im trying to  pipe vlc audio to a virtual input device with asla or pulseaudio, does anyone have tips who's done it before?
<kostas5_> TJ-: thanks, tried the ctlr, doesn't work, I think I tried the other shift too, but let me try again to be sure
<kostas5_> TJ-: none of the shift keys works
<TJ-> kostas5_: This page/section describes how it works https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Hidden
<anildigital> Where are the files downloaded when we do sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<anildigital> https://gist.github.com/anildigital/6fa1c67eddda1f5c2db9
<kostas5_> TJ-: thanks, none of these works: I've tried tapping the shift keys, holding them pressed down, tried the ctrl keys, and the escape. No access to grub menu
<tadolk> anyone with an korean 1440p ips monitor here?
<TJ-> kostas5_: Are you sure it is using GRUB as the boot-loader?
<TJ-> kostas5_: Are you sure the keyboard works at all!?
<kostas5_> TJ-: No idea, how can I check this?
<jonasrogert_> kostas5_, have you look in /etc/grub/default? check what it says and see if you can change it to show
<gordonjcp> !anyone | tadolk
<ubottu> tadolk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kostas5_> TJ-: The keyboard works fine, because I can enter the bios menu and change the settings using the keyboard
<kostas5_> jonasrogert: I cannot do that because the laptop won't boot at all... I want to enter the grub menu because I want to fix the NVidia problem in the first place
<tadolk> sure, my monitor is not supported by linux or it doesn't have an EDID. So it's not working and I need help to write my own EDID or copy someone elses
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I monitor network usage of applications?
<TJ-> kostas5_: Can you boot into a USB live install or something, and use that to fix the laptop (including sorting out the GRUB menu config) ?
<jonasrogert_> kostas5_, can you get into a tty while it tries too boot? using ctrl+alt+f1?
<oupateddie> cgtdk I'm back, have installed kernel 3.10.7 and no change. Machine still freezes up and it has no pattern to it. Can it be the xorg causing this
<kostas5_> jonasrobert_: ctrl alt f1 doesn't work... I still get the black screen
<Antar> Hi
<kostas5_> TJ-: I have a live usb stick, It won't boot from it strangely enough (the stick is fine, worked to install 12.04, and on another machine too, have checked the bios settings to boot from the stick, nothing)
<Cyrax> TJ-: What video card do I need for ubuntu for me to rotate the ubuntu desktop adn form it as a cube? I got Nvidia GeForce GT 620 on my windows 8.. I got 2 os. windows 8 as my main one nad ubuntu as second os.. but my ubuntu runs from a DVD
<Antar> how much lines exactly that head and tail output ?
<TJ-> kostas5_: That is beginning to sound like a problem with the laptop itself! Too many things it isn't doing. When did you last spill coffee into the keyboard? :d
<jonasrogert_> Antar, you can set the amount of lines too output with -n 200
<TJ-> Cyrax: I have no idea, you'd need to search forums and such for others that have done it
<kostas5_> TJ-: the laptop was absolutely fine until I installed 12.04
<kostas5_> TJ-: didn't manage to boot since I installed 12.04
<TJ-> kostas5_: Well something is weird. Have you done the last-gap thing and removed the battery for a minute or so?
<Antar> jonasrogert_ hmm good
<TJ-> kostas5_: Also, a BIOS reset to defaults is something I'd try after a battery removal
<kostas5_> TJ-: been there done that, running on power cord without battery for days
<Antar> jonasrogert_ is it an aliases ?
<kostas5_> TJ-: have also reset the bios settings to default, nothing
<jonasrogert_> Antar, no it is a parameter so you would do tail -n200 logfile
<jonasrogert_> look in man tail
<Antar> mm ok
<TJ-> kostas5_: Well I'd concentrate on getting a bootable USB flash drive and ensuring that works with another PC, then come back to this one. If that fails, you've at least proved its something about the laptop itself
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I monitor network usage of applications?
<kostas5_> TJ-: the bootable usb stick works well, I successfully used it to install 12.04 on another machine yesterday
<Antar> jonasrogert_ are you Certified ?
<TJ-> kostas5_: So there is something wrong with that laptop then. Have you confirmed that all the available BIOS options for enabling USB like "Legacy" and so forth, are enabled?
<jonasrogert_> Antar, certified in what? ubuntu no
<Antar> jonasrogert_ linux
<kostas5_> TJ-: I have but let me try once more
<TJ-> kostas5_: What make/model of laptop is it?
<kostas5_> TJ-: Vaio VGN-NR31Z/S
<jonasrogert_> Antar, no sorry
<Antar> jonasrogert_ how did you know all of that ?
<Antar> :)
<TJ-> kostas5_: OK
<jonasrogert_> Antar, used it for a long time, looking at logs is pretty much my job :)
<Antar> jonasrogert_ mmm great
<kostas5_> TJ-: External drive boot: enabled, boot priority order: 1. USB flash.... nothing about legacy in the options
<Antar> jonasrogert_ but getting certified is better
<kostas5_> TJ-: anything else I should look for?
<jonasrogert_> Antar, the best resource if you want to now what a command can do is executing 'man command'
<Antar> Yeah
<Antar> and info
<Antar> and --help
<TJ-> kostas5_: Yeah I know; The Vaio's are quite locked down and basic. I had to hack the BIOS of the VGN-FE41Z I have to enable virtualisation on the CPU
<jonasrogert_> Antar, i guess, have never thought of it
<jonasrogert_> Antar, should look into it :), thanks for the recommendation!
<kostas5_> TJ-: save and exit.... bios logo and then the infamous black screen with blinking underscore
<Antar> jonasrogert_ Welcome
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I monitor network usage of applications?
<Antar> jonasrogert_ you need to be RHCE or Linux +
<jonasrogert_> Antar, kool i will look into it!
<Antar> jonasrogert_ Yeah
<jonasrogert_> mojtaba, i would look into netstat
<xkernel> how to create Ubuntu 13.04 image with rootstock?
<kostas5_> anything else before I throw the laptop away?
<mojtaba> jonasrogert_: e.g. If you want to know how many bytes thunderbird has send and recieved, what would be the command with netstat?
<jonasrogert_> mojtaba, im not sure acctually, try looking into man netstat
<mojtaba> jonasrogert_: It just shows ports!
<jonasrogert_> mojtaba, it has quite alot of options there is a option for processes i think
<TJ-> kostas5_: Hang on, woooas!
<TJ-> kostas5_: back up there... you just said you only see a blinking cursor?
<chinno988> Anyone had trouble with skype on 13.04 seems more unstable to me.
<Ampelbein> !info bandwidthd | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20090917-5 (raring), package size 72 kB, installed size 222 kB
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: netstat is kinda the wrong tool for per-application statistics.
<chinno988> Also anyone know of a 64bit version of skype?
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: Thanks
<jonasrogert_> Ampelbein, mojtaba, sorry for that :)
<kostas5_> TJ-: that's right, black screen with blinking cursor
<kostas5_> TJ-: I wasn't able to boot at all since installed 12.04
<TJ-> kostas5_: So where's GRUB in all this? Unless you can tell me you're seeing GRUB's "Loading Linux..." line, then you have NO boot-loader installed. That black flashing cursor means that GRUB didn't install correctly. It got the MBR code but not the 2nd stage
<TJ-> kostas5_: So in summary, you'll not be able to use Shift key since GRUB isn't running!
<TJ-> kostas5_: So ... failed install... start all over again!
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: I installed bandwidthd now, but how can I use it?
<kostas5_> TJ-: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535 I need to enter the grub menu to fix the not booting problem (apparently a conflict with the old drivers of the nvidia card)
<TJ-> kostas5_: I don't care about any article. That black flashing cursor tells me you have a broken install that can't even get to GRUB's second state
<TJ-> s/state/stage/
<TJ-> kostas5_: re-install
<kostas5_> TJ-: I agree that the install wasn't right... but can't reinstall it now... it won't run the live USB stick
<TJ-> kostas5_: Fix the USB stick
<xkernel> I'm running rootstock and getting this, what does it mean?  "Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-armel/Packages"
<pilone> I just killed cairo dock in process and now my sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<kostas5_> TJ-: the USB stick is fine... I used it yesterday to install 12.04 on another laptop
<ahalverson> kostas5_: to install grub, boot from rescue mode and do "grub-install /dev/sdX", X being the letter for your hard drive
<TJ-> kostas5_: But the laptop doesn't like ti
<kostas5_> TJ-: can you sell me a live CD?
<TJ-> ahalverson: Where's he going to get Rescue mode from? The PC has no working GRUB!
<ahalverson> tj:  on the cd
<TJ-> kostas5_: what capacity is the USB device?
<kostas5_> ahalverson: I cannot boot from rescue mode
<TJ-> ahalverson: He can't boot from the USB live CD though, that's his double-problem!
<kostas5_> TJ-: 8 giga
<pilone> I just killed cairo dock in process and now my sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<ahalverson> kostas_5: do you know how to make a liveCD?
<TJ-> kostas5_: OK, so the USB capacity shouldn't be overwhelming the BIOS. Have you ensured you've set the boot order in BIOS to read the USB device before the hard disk. I suspect what is happening is the hard disk is taking priority
<kostas5_> TJ-: yes, its 1 in the priority and have extrenal boot devices enabled
<TJ-> kostas5_: Are you able, in BIOS, to change the order so the hard disk is last, or even totally disabled as a boot device?
<kostas5_> ahalverson: I have a borrowed mac available, can I use it to make a live CD?
<ahalverson> kostas5_: yes
<TJ-> kostas5_: If it can write an ISO then yes
<kostas5_> TJ-: I have this option indeed, I placed the HD last, didn't work. Let me try disabling it
<TJ-> kostas5_: I've seen that happen a couple times on my VGN-FE41Z and the boot menu was to blame
<kostas5_> TJ-: I have no idea if it can write an ISO, I am not mac proficient (and neither is my gf to whom the mac belongs to)
<ahalverson> kostas5_: try this http://burn-osx.sourceforge.net/Pages/English/home.html
<kostas5_> TJ-: let me try disabling the HD for a sec
<pilone> I just killed cairo dock in process and now my sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<TJ-> kostas5_: If you can't sort out the USB device booting soonish, I suggest you read up on burning a disc from OSX :)
<kostas5_> TJ-: yes! removing the HD made it load into the live CD!
<osubuntu> hello
<TJ-> kostas5_: Nice one!
<kostas5_> TJ-: would you be able to guide me from here?
<TJ-> kostas5_: Are you able to do a fresh clean install now?
<kostas5_> TJ-: yes try or install ubuntu
<TJ-> kostas5_: I shall be around for a while although maybe not active unless you ping me, I'm not glued to the PC this morning
<ahalverson> kostas5_: now boot into the live disk, do CTL-ALT-F1, and type grub-install /dev/sda
<osubuntu> how can I make xmodmap settings permanent??
<TJ-> ahalverson: That may not work, the hard disk might be sdb
<osubuntu> I have know idead how to make xmodmap settings permanent.
<ahalverson> TJ, kostas5_: or the hard drive you have ubutu on
<TJ-> kostas5_:  You can try recovering GRUB but if that part failed I'd be inclined to do a clean fresh install to be sure that no other hidden parts are broken
<ahalverson> TJ: good idea
<osubuntu> why im asking is because I have to set up Right Alt -> Hangul every time when login
<osubuntu> or is there any way to execute a script when logging on X org server?
<hadifarnoud> I want to use my ubuntu server as proxy server via SSH Tunnel. how can I do that? My laptop is Mac. I'm tired of pptp vpn and squid. they blocked everything in Iran
<ahalverson> !tor | hadifarnoud
<ubottu> hadifarnoud: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<TJ-> ahalverson: Been burnt like that myself a few times; it's not worth it if you've not got any data on there yet
<Slart> osubuntu: this might be useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8247706/start-script-when-gnome-starts-up
<hadifarnoud> ahalverson: tor is so slow. and also blocked
<kostas5> sorry got d/c
<kostas5> TJ-: shouldn't I fix the nvidia issue first? I read that I should do this while seeing the "keyboard logo" in the beginning
<ahalverson> thadifarnoud: ok, i got nothin
<TJ-> kostas5_:  You can try recovering GRUB but if that part failed I'd be inclined to do a clean fresh install to be sure that no other hidden parts are broken
<hadifarnoud> ahalverson: how can I setup SSH tunnel? I have a server I can use
<TJ-> kostas5: : Been burnt like that myself a few times; it's not worth it if you've not got any data on there yet
<kostas5> TJ-: so I just click "install ubuntu"?
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: i dont know, may i suggest the ubuntu wiki
<ahalverson> im looking it up right now
<TJ-> kostas5: No, I'd boot to the live CD environment and then use the Install link from the desktop. That way, after the install completes, we can use the desktop live environment to verify that the install did go correctly, before you reboot it
<TJ-> kostas5: And that also means if it goes wrong we can determine why and how to sort it out, before the reboot
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45075/how-do-i-route-my-internet-through-a-ssh-tunnel
<streulma> hello, I'm on a high resolution, how can I change the Ubuntu Icon size and title bar size in Ubuntu?
<hadifarnoud> thanks ahalverson
<kostas5> TJ-: I got you now, thanks, will do that
<ahalverson> hadif: wait, its for vpn
<ahalverson> hadif: sorry :(
<TJ-> kostas5: Good luck... glad you mentioned that flashing cursor... I'd assumed you were having the machine start to boot but just couldn't intercept GRUB before it did so.
<TJ-> kostas5: Yet another lesson on needing to be so precise in describing issues and asking questions about them :)
<streulma> I thought it was in dconf-editor...
<kostas5> TJ-: sorry I should have mentioned in the first place, but when I did that in the past, people pointed out to the grub menu as a solution which I couldn't access and it was a dead end
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud
<hadifarnoud> :(
<hadifarnoud> aah, Iran blocked all vpn
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: this is what you want http://askubuntu.com/questions/112177/how-do-i-tunnel-and-browse-the-server-webpage-on-my-laptop
<hadifarnoud> just ssh works
<TJ-> kostas5: Yeah, don't worry, I'm not blaming just highlighting it because the smallest detail is so significant with remote support where experts don't see what you see
<kostas5> TJ-: my full question was also posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168036 and I copy pasted it here, apparently before you came
<TJ-> kostas5: Yes, I saw you were suffering and thought I'd jump in late :D
<kostas5> TJ-: but I'm glad you suggested something others didn't
<TJ-> kostas5: I had been about to suggest to pull the RAM modules in case there were some weird sticky bits :D
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: if you want to use basic ssh, the command is ssh -D 80 *remote host*
<hadifarnoud> ahalverson: no I want to use it as proxy.
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: and then tell your browser to use a socks proxy at 127.0.0.1 port 80
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: that is a VERY basic proxy
<hadifarnoud> oh. wait! so ssh -D 80 *my server ip* should be entered when I did ssh into it?
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: hope that works, i gtg
<ahalverson> hadif: yes
<ahalverson> hadifarnoud: but dont forget the browser part
<hadifarnoud> cool
<hadifarnoud> I wont
<Mace268> hadifarnoud, try using autossh for a permanent system-wide tunnel if you're so inclined
<hadifarnoud> Mace268: thanks. will look into it
<mint_> wilfrido_222@hotmail.com
<mint_> dilia222palacio2
<cryptospy> is it safe to install nvdia 319.32 driver on ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<cryptospy> gfx card : nvdia 630gt
<Johnny_Linux> cryptospy  id prolly go with nvidia-current
<cryptospy> <Johnny_Linux> you mean nvdia 304.x?
<Johnny_Linux> what ever version is there
<Mace268> there is usually one that says tested
<cryptospy> yes there are two...one back ported
<Mace268> for me on 13.04 310 is the tested/recommended driver
<ramon_> i want to connect my android phone in ubuntu but once i start going throw file i get disconnected...any suggestion?
<cfhowlett> ramon_, airdroid
<cryptospy> how to know what is the back poted version?
<cryptospy> *ported
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Siedas> Hello
<Siedas> Anyone can help me in here?
<Mace268> cryptospy, i don't know tbh
<ramon_> cfhowlett, airdroid is an application?
<cfhowlett> !help|Siedas,
<ubottu> Siedas,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cryptospy> <Mace268> okey thnx :)
<cfhowlett> ramon_, it's an android app in google play.  allows computer/phone connection via wifi.
<ramon_> cfhowlett,  how about cable connection?
<Mace268> airdroid is awesome, at least it was a while back, but yes it's wifi
<Siedas> The problem is this. After booting, I get a black screen. This started happening after I got some upgrades.
<ramon_> so there is no longer possible a universal cable connection between ubuntu and android?
<Siedas> I have been told this is due to lightdm not working correctly.
<Siedas> Not sure if this is completely true since I did had a similar issue with another laptop with windows 7.
<hansp> How do I locate the Qbittorrent I just innstalled from Software center?
<cfhowlett> ramon_, depends on which ubuntu you're running.  13.04 works out of the box.  12.04 required some FTP type stuff.
<cryptospy> <Siedas> did you intall propietory gfx driver lately?
<hansp> I find it in my navmenu, but i dont when im looking to the filesystem
<khlil> hello
<Siedas> I can't get into my login to find out.
<cfhowlett> khlil, greetings
<ramon_> cfhowlett,  i am on ubuntu 13.04 and i get disconnected from the phone once i start going throw files
<cryptospy> try to insert in safe mode safe mode
<cfhowlett> ramon_, try a different windows manager?
<cfhowlett> ramon_, for instance, thunar doesn't see my droid but nautilus does.  dont' know why
<khlil> hello
<Siedas> There is no way to get a safemode on there. The entire screen is black, I can't see anything.
<khlil> lol
<ramon_> cfhowlett,  i have eclipse and android SDKs installed and still
<Siedas> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> ramon_, as I said, try a different file explorer
<ramon_> cfhowlett,  thanks i am going to give it a try
<philinux> hansp: use locate qbittorrent
<Siedas> great. Another person that doesn't know what to do.
<philinux> hansp: you may need to run sudo updatedb first
<Siedas> The link will explain better: http://www.tech-forums.net/forums/f43/ubunt-12-04-black-screen-267689/
<ikonia> Siedas: you can actually force a sane display environment by forcing xorg.conf to use the "vesa" driver, it maybe worth considering that,
<ikonia> Siedas: that way you can at least get a desktop to move the problem forward.
<Sajaki> hi, when do "sudo apt-get install php5" i get 5.3.10 --> how to get 5. 4 ?
<ikonia> Sajaki: it's not in the ubuntu repo for your version
<ikonia> Sajaki: you'd need to use a PPA but be aware of the possible risks that brings
<ikonia> Sajaki: do you really need 5.4 /
<Sajaki> for testing ^
<cfhowlett> !ppa|Sajaki,
<ubottu> Sajaki,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<phogg> ikonia: everyone really needs 5.4
<ikonia> phogg: I'm sorry what ?
<phogg> ikonia: php 5.4 is a major upgrade to 5.3. It should have been 6.0, but since 6.0 promised unicode support that was not completed it was not so called.
<ikonia> phogg: that doesn't mean it's requried
<phogg> ikonia: that means any sane person would not use 5.3 any more than 4.x. It's completely unacceptable.
<ikonia> phogg: it's not unacceptable, and you're welcome to use 5.4 if you feel that strongly about it, however as 5.4 is not in the main repos thats a limiting factor for that version without using a PPA
<Sajaki> well like i said, its for testing. i installed an ubuntu 12.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae i686) vm with varnish
<phogg> ikonia: You report facts regarding the availability of 5.4 accurately.
<ikonia> phogg: really ?
<ikonia> phogg: is 5.4 in the 12.04 main repo ?
<BluesKaj> Siedas, do you have a grub menu at bootup . if not hold the left shift key down to have grub menu appear then choose recovery mode.
<BluesKaj> Siedas, aka recovery kernel
<jimtahu> Hello, I am unable to connect to any host with ssh, the error message is "Host key verification failed." I deleted my known_hosts file, and I can connect to other computers with putty.
<ProtekNickz> Any one here know how to change the select colour in Ubuntu 12.04, not the actual Select but the one for the actual window forms, when u resize as i wish to change the orange outter and orange tint on them, Cheerz in Advance :)
<philinux> hansp: any joy
<guis> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS
<y4h0> hi
<jimtahu> hello
<sillyme> if i have a .txt file, cant i just rename it to .lst  or do i have to convert it some how
<guis> can i run ubuntu on a firefox phone?
<y4h0> i have ubuntu 10.10 maverick i've added ppa:libreoffice/ppa to repositories , when i execute apt-get install libreoffice it says package not found
<jimtahu> sillyme: that depends entirely on what you want to do with the file
<y4h0> apt-cache search libreoffice doesn't find any package either
<sillyme> loading it to aircrack
<y4h0> is it normal
<streulma> I will use Ubuntu and I should use Ubuntu !
<streulma> but the high res is so anoying
<sillyme> wat do u mean
<cfhowlett> guis, ffox is an OS.  ubuntu is an OS.  choose a lane.
<BluesKaj> !eol | y4h0
<ubottu> y4h0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sillyme> its just a text file 26.8 gig text file
<jimtahu> sillyme: sorry, I can't help there, give it a try and see what happens
<streulma> I mean that I all the day trying Ubuntu to work on my Macbook Pro Retina, I'm a Gnome user and not KDE, the icons and text are a little bit blurry on my screen.
<jimtahu> sillyme: just in case you don't know, renaming a file does nothing to the content
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ElFizbanio> and lunix is a kernul ur suna
<streulma> :(
<cfhowlett> !mac|streulma,
<ubottu> streulma,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jimtahu> !goldfish|jimtahu
<jaya> how to remember these vim commands pffff
<Aravindgeek> jaya : start using it.
<guis> wi use vim on my mobile phone
<L-sama> anybody knows a good virtual machine open source for ubuntu?
<compdoc> you mean like kvm?
<philinux> L-sama: virtualbox
<threex5> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 x64 and suddenly I'm getting a lot of program freezes and crashes. Could someone help me figure out where to start in troubleshooting this problem?
<Siedas> Blu	okay.
<L-sama> an open source vm?
<cfhowlett> threex5, recent update?  perhaps a kernel hiccup.  try rebooting into an earlier kernel version
<threex5> cfhowlett, thanks. I will try to do that from grub. I have to go offline now.
<Siedas> Bluekaj what do I do after recovery menu?
<BluesKaj> Siedas, choose  repair broken packages
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question
<Psil0Cybin> when i type in the
<Psil0Cybin> netstat -nputw
<Psil0Cybin> command i get this output
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/TVYZShLF
<Psil0Cybin> is this normal?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siedas> bluekaj okay.
<Siedas> Maybe my linux has a virus
<cfhowlett> Siedas, extremely doubtful
<Learning> Well this is weird, if I plug in the ps3 controller via usb, then it works in Steam. But not in any games.
<Learning> How would I fix that?
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know if you use the netstat -nputw command, if its normal to have alot of TIME_WAIT with foreign ips even tho i closed my browser (http://pastebin.com/TVYZShLF)
<cfhowlett> Siedas, the most prevalent virus on linux systems resides between the keyboard and the display.
<Psil0Cybin> I am so confused if im sending out packets, and what is going on
<Siedas> THen what could make it boot into a black screen other then a virus?
<Lehthanis> morning all...any sdl programmers in here?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: see http://superuser.com/questions/173535/what-are-close-wait-and-time-wait-states
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Siedas, for one ...
<ubottu> Siedas, for one ...: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Siedas> How do I install it in terminal ?
<Psil0Cybin> thank you TJ- your the MAN!
<BluesKaj> Siedas,  open a terminal ,run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> !virus | Siedas
<ubottu> Siedas: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Siedas> bluekaj not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Siedas> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<BluesKaj> !tab | Siedas
<ubottu> Siedas: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Siedas> ththe package list or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Siedas> BlueKaj doesn't work for me.
<Siedas> bl	
<Siedas> is what I get after tabing
<tb01110100> Can I ask ubuntu touch q's here?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | tb01110100
<ubottu> tb01110100: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> tb01110100, They have their own channel. ;)
<tb01110100> Thanks.
<phillyj> hi, can someone help me figure out how to add an amd 5450 gfx card to my system?
<phillyj> system works fine with onboard gfx but it hangs when i add the card; I'm not sure how to check for the driver
<andrzej_> witam wszystkich
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am a keen Linux user.. and want to move my Music, Videos etc partitions to another partition.. Can anyone tell me what's the best way to do it..? Shall I straight-away create symlinks.. or shall I use the mount --bind instructions as well.. Thanks..!
<mojtaba> Hi, Is it safe to run nethogs with sudo priviledges?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Does it need to be?
<newxubuntu> hi
<cslcm> hi folks. Having a bit of an issue with saucy-server installer.  After I select "Engligh", and then "Install" - it brings up another language selection screen, but not before powering down the USB bus!  So my keyboard no longer functions. Anyone know a workaround? (The machine has no ps/2 ports)
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | cslcm
<ubottu> cslcm: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<newxubuntu> how can i create a usb of ubuntu so that i can use it as my personal os, and install softwares, codecs, save files etc\
<wilee-nilee> cslcm, Not sure why you would be installing a development server, but #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I mean is it safe?
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: it says it must be root
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, If it is not designed to run with sudo no.
<cslcm> Actually I had no idea saucy was prerelease, tbh ;)
<Siedas> so anyone want to help me? I have a ubuntu 12.04 that won't boot up in a normal login in screen. Instead, its black.
<Jayha> How do I add Terminal and Java to the "Opens With" tab in properties for a file, so that I can set ubuntu to run.sh files and .jar files by double-clicking them?
<cslcm> 13.04 current stable?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, If its run that way then run it that way, if you know its use.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I have just installed this app to see my network activity based on applications.
<phillyj> newxubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<wilee-nilee> cslcm, Stable is a opinion, evefryone may have different definitions.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I am not familiar with it. I just thought may be someone here knows this application.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Siedas
<ubottu> Siedas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, In the future full disclosure is your best bet.
<Jayha> I already tried installing nautilus-open-terminal but that didn't even add the open with terminal option to the context menu
<cslcm> wilee: In software release cycles, "stable" generally refers to the latest officially supported release.
<Siedas> Right.. I am only capable of going into recovery mode then going to shell prompt.
<wilee-nilee> cslcm, Sure then whay are you asking, you will just get opinions here which mean nothing.
<wilee-nilee> why*
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Sorry, but I did not understand what do you mean.
<kostas5> I just installed 12.04 via a live usb stick through the desktop. What do I need to do in order to check that the system was installed correctly and won't run into the black screen problem when I tried to boot it? (the laptop has an nvidia card that has issues with 12.04)
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, I mean if you are not familiar with an app state that, it is helpful for those that help to know this.
<wilee-nilee> kostas5, By using it.
<Jayha> why has it been made so difficult to run files from the GUI?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | kostas5
<ubottu> kostas5: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jayha> ubottu: nautilus-open-terminal
<Jayha> ubottu: open with terminal
<ubottu> Jayha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jayha> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !nautilus-open-terminal
<Jayha> ubottu: commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cslcm> I wonder, is it possible to actually pay for ubuntu and in return get access to support from people who aren't naturally facetious?
<Jayha> wilee-nilee: cheers :)
<zykotick9> Jayha: did you restart nautilus (log out/back in) after installing n-o-t?
<Jayha> zykotick9: yeah
<zykotick9> Jayha: and when you right click inside nautilus, terminal isn't there?
<BluesKaj> !attitude | cslcm
<ubottu> cslcm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Siedas> BlueKaj why don't you tell me how to fix them using recovery mode with shell prompt?
<wilee-nilee> cslcm, You need to learn to understand basic questions and using the irc.
<Jayha> zykotick9: nope - there's an "open terminal" to open terminals at a path, but no open in terminal
<cslcm> I don't need to do anything. It's not my fault that you are volunteers, I would be happy to pay for support if such an option were availbale
<cslcm> (sp*)
<BluesKaj> Siedas, I did but you ignored the commands '
<zykotick9> Jayha: that "open terminal" is n-o-t, that's what it's for/does
<Jayha> zykotick9: that opens a terminal at the directory-path, I want to open .sh files with terminal (i.e. run them)
<Bjond> cslcm: http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<DJones> cslcm: You can pay for support, just go to the ubuntu.com website and click support at the bottom of the page, there is an option there to buy support
<zykotick9> Jayha: you'd need to call a x11-terminal followed by your script for that to work.  like "xterm -e /path/script.sh" type thing, using gnome-terminal would be better!
<Siedas> bluekaj what is it? I can't see with this chats font. That's why I wanted to pm.
<cslcm> DJones, Bjond, thank you. That is what I asked previously.
<phillyj> cslcm: go buy red hat enterprise if you want that kind of support
<bestdnd> Hi. I think I have a problem with my OpenGL. How can I check it?
<BluesKaj> Siedas, drop a tty (shell) using ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 , then do , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then reboot
<Jayha> zykotick9: I'm more of a command-line guy, but my son isn't, so I'm trying to figure out how to run executable files by double-click
<Jayha> zykotick9: the "opens with" tab in properties doesn't jave Java (I want to set that for .jar files) or Terminal (for .sh files)
<cslcm> phillyj - with that sort of reasoning I may as well just go buy windows 8.  RHEL is a different distro (and FYI rhel has working usb keyboard support)
<Guest26933> .
<Mace268> Jayha, If it's nautilus go to File > Preferences then behavior tab
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: sidenote, that "tty" is called a virtual-terminal (it's real "linux" actually, verify with "echo $TERM" the next time your in a VT.  a tty is ANY "terminal", X or VT... just sayin'
<Unknown0BC> How do I get ubuntu to use an external usb dongle rather than the built in bluetooth ?
<bestdnd> <Mace268>, I think you mean edit-->preferences?
<BluesKaj> cslcm, state you problem again ,i didn't see it earlier , since you've been complaining i have no clue what your issue is.
<Mace268> bestdnd, not in 13.04, the only menu is File in nautilus
<bestdnd> ok
<Mace268> or Files I meas
<Mace268> mean*
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, well your correcty technically, but novices don't need to know that right now :)
<Tex_Nick> Unknown0BC: try disabling the built-in thru BIOS
<emr> Hello, i have a weird problem, Front Right channel is not working :)
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, yeah I already had a look at the bios, there is nothing in there to turn off the wifi or bluetooth.
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: yes, but teaching the incorrect term for things, leads to difficulties down the road ;)  it was just a comment/sidenote - no need to discuss it.
<Jayha> Mace268: Ok, I found that and set it to run executable files rather than view, but ti now just does nothing
<cslcm> BluesKaj:  The 13.10 installer powers down the USB bus after language selection, meaning you can't actually install it.  I was directed to #ubuntu+1 (which has nobody active), and thus I decided to try the current stable release. I asked what the current stable release was, and got a facetious non-answer
<BluesKaj> 13.04 , cslcm , that's your answer
<Unknown0BC> ok so what is this little bluetooth applet thingy called on the top right ( default gnome installation on 12.04 ) ?
<Unknown0BC> Because in its configuration somewhere the bluetooth device must be specified.
<Unknown0BC> right ?
<Tex_Nick> yes
<Unknown0BC> right
<Unknown0BC> now what
<Unknown0BC> where
<Unknown0BC> /etc/bluetooth seems to NOT be the place
<IdleOne> Unknown0BC: the package is called indicator-bluetooth
<Guest26933> so i have problem with installing pygame with pip it just says :    Could not install requirement pygame because of error HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<Siedas> bluekaj the tty ctrl+alt+F1 did nothing. Unless I am suppose to do this out of shell prompt menu
<cslcm> BluesKaj:  Thanks.
<Unknown0BC> right now I know what its called, kewl.
<Unknown0BC> ty :)
<Mace268> Jayha, make sure the files have the executable bit set. However I think the .sh files are just executed by the shell without opening a terminal so set it to ask each time and you can select run in terminal each time.
<Unknown0BC> one step forward.
<Unknown0BC> :D
<Unknown0BC> Now its probably just a case of editing a file, or perhaps even simpler with a nice user-interface.
<Unknown0BC> haha
<mini> hi everyone.
<rosco_y> Hi mini
<runserver> dicane
<Unknown0BC> minis are cool
<BluesKaj> cslcm, ubiquity has problems with HW recognition on some machines and stalls after language and locale choices ..it's a bug that hasn't been solved yet.  You might also encoutrer it on 13.04 .
<runserver> noh
<runserver> ce zici dicane
<runserver> :-))))
<dcn> aleas
<dcn> :\
<runserver> ne instalam aici? :D
<zykotick9> HINT when in console (you can use ALT + F1-F6, or alt+LEFTorRIGHT-Arrow to move around.  use ALT+F7 to get back to Xorg)
<dcn> stai sa vedem daca sunt ceva romanasi
<rosco_y> if I'm in a directory with root:www-data ownership attributes, and I'm in the www-data group, shouldn't I be permitted to create subdirectories?
<dcn> =))
<cslcm> BluesKaj: is there any known workaround?
<CVirus> How can I know my localhost email address ?
<rosco_y> CVirus: likely 127.0.0.1
<dcn> poti intra pe romania ma bateoar dumnezo pula in capu tau?
<dcn> :))))))))
<rosco_y> CVirus: my bad,
<CVirus> rosco_y, isn't it something like root@FQDN ?
<BluesKaj> cslcm, I installed 12.10 and release upgraded from there
<mini> if i format an externat hard drive to use with ubuntu and windows what option should i choose in formatting the disk with ubuntu 13.04? compatible with all system and devices (FAT) or should I choose the compatible most systems (NTFS)?
<cslcm> BluesKaj: Alright, that sounds like a plan. Cheers!
<CVirus> rosco_y, where FQDN comes from /etc/mailname ?
<Tex_Nick> Unknown0BC: i don't have bluetooth on this box ... i just tried accessing it on another box on my lan ... can't seem to access it remotly , however i've always just configured my bluetooth devices with the indicator gui
<phillyj> can someone help me figure out how to add an AMD gfx card?
 * rosco_y suggests you ignore his "127.0.0.1" comment.  He also adds that he's a total noob and should not be trying to help yet.
<BluesKaj> cslcm, righto
<rg_chi> Good morning from Chicago. Is there anyone here who can speak to accessibility testing on Ubuntu with Unity or cinnamon desktop?
<BluesKaj> e
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, yeah but that thing does not have an option to change bluetooth device used for bluetooth comms.
<BluesKaj> phillyj, make sure it's the default in your bios
<rg_chi> Specifically, I want to run tests with a browser and screen reader .
<Siedas> Wow... They all failed. All the fetching failed. and all the indexes failed to download. That command was useless. If there is a system restore for linux that would be great.
<TJ-> rosco_y: "if I'm in a directory with root:www-data ownership attributes, and I'm in the www-data group, shouldn't I be permitted to create subdirectories?" ... only if the group has write permissions on the directory
<IdleOne> !accessibility | rg_chi
<ubottu> rg_chi: Information about the Ubuntu Accessibility Team can be found on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility or by joining #ubuntu-accessibility
<rg_chi> thanks
<mini> I want to erase the external drive completely,
<IdleOne> rg_chi: those folks should be able to help you. Welcome
<rg_chi> Thanks Idle. Good day all.
<sideeffect> how is entropy S (not dS) related to temperature?
<sideeffect> sry wrong channel
<mini> i want to format an external drive, i want it like new and to work with ubuntu and windows, to format should it be selected as (FAT) or (NTFS)
<IdleOne> mini: I recommend NTFS
<BluesKaj> Siedas, are you connected to the internet on the machine with the problem?
<phillyj> BluesKaj: i just realized that
<mini> thanks. why?
<Tex_Nick> Unknown0BC: do you have "Bluetooth Manager" installedc on that box ?
<IdleOne> mini: because both Windows and Linux can read/write to NTFS
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, I don't think so ?
<pepper_chico> mini, NTFS also support bigger files than FAT
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, no.
<Unknown0BC> Installing it now.
<pepper_chico> I'd go for FAT if files are not big
<Unknown0BC> Funny one would think that FAT is the bigger one.
<Unknown0BC> ;)
<BluesKaj> mini, and transfer speeds are much faster with NTFS than FAT
<pepper_chico> hehe
<Unknown0BC> Ok wasnt that funny...
<Unknown0BC> right
<Tex_Nick> you might want to install it ... i don't use bt much ... think thats what i use on some of orother pc's
<pepper_chico> I enjoyed
<mini> thanks, understood BlueKaj
<hex20dec1> Hey
<Tex_Nick> Unknown0BC: does lsusb show both of your bluetooth devices
<Unknown0BC> no because the one is not a usb one.
<Unknown0BC> It shows the usb dongle though.
<Tex_Nick> ok so the other one is listed in lspci ?
<Unknown0BC> maybe ?
<Tex_Nick> is thatby chance a samsung lappy ?
<Siedas> Yup, I got the 2 linux virus. So how do I scan for viruses on recovery mode?
<Siedas> Or is there a system restore?
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, Fujitsu
<Unknown0BC> I don't see the bluetooth in lspci, but that does not mean its not there.
<Unknown0BC> lspci | grep tooth           returns nothing
<zykotick9> Unknown0BC: i'd recommend using -i when you grep like, "lspci | grep -i tooth" then you'll get both upper and lower case results
<Unknown0BC> ah
<Unknown0BC> thanks zykotick9
<Tex_Nick> also it might be listed as BTsomething or other ?
<linuxearth> is ubuntu easy to use?
<mini> which is the best program to format an external drive, i just tried gparted and it is not doing the job
<zykotick9> Unknown0BC: also, onboard BT adapters might show up under USB devices...
<Unknown0BC> Tex_Nick, no results for lspci | grep -i bt
<Unknown0BC> really ?
<TitanFood> Hello all :)
<Slart> mini: if gparted doesn't work I doubt you'll have much luck with anything else
<linuxearth> someone told me that our earth has a evolution, is it a fact..? and why we have only 5 fingers (inc.thumb) and not 6 or 4?
<Slart> linuxearth: just wait a while...
<john86> how do i delete my ubuntu one folder online?
<zykotick9> john86: there is an u1 channel btw #ubuntu-one i'd guess...
<IdleOne> john86: #ubuntuone should be able to help
<Unknown0BC> my onboard bluetooth is not found under: lspci | grep -i bt    nor lspci | grep -i blue    nor lsusb ( same parameters )
<Unknown0BC> I wonder where it is hiding.
<mini> actually it did but if the HD is a 250gb why after formatting it says 230.99gb on ntfs and it has 1.99gb on unallocated?
<Unknown0BC> well this sort off sux.
<Unknown0BC> anyway i'm going to see if windows likes my dongle. I just want to test its strength.
<Unknown0BC> so reboot time
<zykotick9> Unknown0BC: could you paste your "lsusb" to paste.ubuntu.com AND your "lscpi -vnvn" to a 2nd if possible.
<mini> i would like it totally empty just with the neccesary files to use it to back up files
<Unknown0BC> cheers
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am a keen Linux user.. and want to move my Music, Videos etc partitions to another partition.. Can anyone tell me what's the best way to do it..? Shall I straight-away create symlinks.. or shall I use the mount --bind instructions as well.. Thanks..!
<Tex_Nick> Unknown0BC: my memory is not good enough to help without having bt installed on this box ... try installing one of the "Bluetooth Applications" thru the "Ubuntu Software Center" that should give you sone connecrtivity/control over those deviceas
<TitanFood> Good luck Unknown0BC
<Unknown0BC> zykotick9, ok here is lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996608/
<john86> there is now one responding there
<pero> is there a way to hide apps' icons from appearing in the panel if the apps themselves don't have such functionality?
<Unknown0BC> zykotick9, and here is lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996611/
<mrdeb> hello. i get 'DRIVER' can not be set udev error on bootup in var/log. is udev use different ENV now? pls help
<phillyj> purezen: either wait or no one knows; or else try posting on ubuntuforums
<KM0201> purezen: well, symlinks, doesn't actually move them, it simply links them.. so if your goal is to physically move them from one partition to another... i don't think symlinks is what you want
<zykotick9> Unknown0BC: ya, i only see 1 BT device right now - same as you.  well, good luck - sorry i'm no help.
<IcemanV9> Unknown0BC: dmesg |grep -i blue (to see if bluetooth was startup during booting up)
<Unknown0BC> oh well, gonna reboot
<IcemanV9> *started
<Unknown0BC> bluetooth is working just fine IcemanV9
<Unknown0BC> I am trying to change the adaptor.
<Unknown0BC> adapter.
<purezen> phillyj, Thanks for replying..!
<IcemanV9> ah. ok. gotcha.
<Unknown0BC> I want to use an external one, not the built in one.
<mrdeb> hello?
<purezen> KM0201, Hey..! I just want to move them to another partition (ext4).. to use with other installations..
<KM0201> purezen: then just either use the terminal mv command or drag/drop
<mini> ok
<purezen> KM0201, Sure.. but I also want to make them the default locations whenever, those folders are accessed..
<KM0201> that's fine, just mount the new partition under each linux distro.
<ForDummies> I'm about to try a 64-bit kernel, after about 20 years of 32-bit.  Any gotchas?  Must I clear out my dotfiles?
<Slart> ForDummies: you're doing a reinstall?
<purezen> KM0201, Well, I have enabled the fstab entry  for the partition.. but I also want to set the locations for the Music, Downloads etc directories as well.. In that partition only..
<ForDummies> Slart: I'll install on a new partition.
<yetifoot> in ubuntu, if you type a program name that doesn't exist, it can recommend a package for you, is that correct?  if so, what is the name of that package that does this please?
<Slart> ForDummies: ah.. I don't think there should be any problems.. the only problems I've had is with proprietary software that's not open source.. electronic id, bank stuff etc
<jrib> yetifoot: command-not-found
<Slart> ForDummies: apart from that it has been smooth sailing for me
<yetifoot> jrib, thanks
<ForDummies> Slart: I have all that stuff on a Windows/Ubuntu laptop.  This is for my desktop
<Slart> ForDummies: then you should be just fine.. go ahead!
<ForDummies> Slart: the main thing I was worried about was dotfiles of 32-bit versions not working with the 64-bit ones.  If so, I'll need separate home directories.
<ForDummies> Normally, my /home is mounted, not on the root partition
<Slart> ForDummies: I've never heard of any problems with 32 and 64 bit systems sharing home directories.. but I haven't really heard many people switching between architectures like that.. I would guess you would run into more problems if you try installing a newer (or older) version of ubuntu because dot files might change
<karab44> hello! I want to use OpenVZ but it seems Ubuntu 12.04 LTS kernel does not support it. My question is. How to make it works?
<ForDummies> Slart: thanks.  I think I'll install 12.04 then, because that's what it has now.  Then upgrade should be normal...
<Slart> ForDummies: myself I never share the entire home folder between systems.. I share my documents in a subfolder but I let each system have its own configurations
<Slart> ForDummies: but that's just me
<ForDummies> Slart: hmmm.  I can do that.  I'll probably try sharing first (with my usual good backups).
<karab44> So how to compile a kernel with current configuration and new functionality?
<wilee-nilee> ForDummies, Some apps are 32 bit only firefox for example, so you can use the .configs at the least.
<karab44> I want my server to be like it is but with this small change - openvz enabled.
<boringntp> hello, how can i stop ntp from running? i stopped the service with sudo service ntp stop, but after reboot it's running again, and even when i don't reboot, it starts again on its own a few hours after i turn it off
<boringntp> i tried that: sudo update-rc.d -f ntp remove but it did not help
<wilee-nilee> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wilee-nilee> boringntp, ^^^
<boringntp> wilee-nilee: i don't see instructions to stop it there
<wilee-nilee> boringntp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29663/how-do-i-disable-ntpd
<boringntp> yes i tried this command, but it didn't help
<boringntp> (sudo update-rc.d -f ntp remove)
<boringntp> i also tried the solution of writing "exit 0" in the file /etc/default/ntpdate
<wilee-nilee> boringntp, read the askubuntu link.
<boringntp> wilee-nilee: i read it, and tried both solutions
<wilee-nilee> ah, if you don't just state what you have done we have these wasted communications, details are key here.
<boringntp> [18:37] <boringntp> i tried that: sudo update-rc.d -f ntp remove but it did not help
<boringntp> agreed i didn't say that i tried the "exit 0" thing
<phillyj> how do i skip the GRUB screen and boot up directly?
<ForDummies> Phillyj: you always have a boot program.  It's GRUB or something else.  If you keep grub, you can change its options.
<linuxearth> hello everyone
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, Y0u can shorten the grub timeout, but be careful in not having access to it if needed.
<ForDummies> Phillyj: you can set a timeout, so that it quickly goes to the default item.  But leave it long enough to get access if something goes wrong.
<linuxearth> is there any ubuntu offline channel?
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth,  offline channel?
<phillyj> ForDummies: no  i don't want to set the timeout=0
<OerHeks> linuxearth, yes, the man pages
<linuxearth> offline means for chating...
<linuxearth> like making friends and tlaking
<linuxearth> etc..etc..
<OerHeks> oh offtopic
<linuxearth> that's what i meant wilee-nilee
<ForDummies> Phillyj: then be clear about what you want.  Details count.
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxearth> oh great
<linuxearth> thanks
<phillyj> ForDummies: it was working fine loading into xmbcbuntu then i pressed one of the function keys trying to get into BIOS
<linuxearth> and apart from it , any love channel where talks of love...or girl friend..can be done/...?
<phillyj> ForDummies: that function key took me to grub and now it keeps going to grub screen
<OerHeks> !alis | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phillyj> ForDummies: i mean, it was working fine until i pressed the GRUB function screen
<phillyj> ForDummies: grub function key*
<ForDummies> Phillyj: How was "working fine" different from now?  Details, details.  I still don't have the picture.
<phillyj> ForDummies: press ON > boot into XMBCbuntu (no grub screen seen; don't need to select "ubuntu"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<ForDummies> Phillyj: everyone has a different idea of "working fine".  Mine includes the grub screen.
<bestdnd> What is a good way to control a headless ubuntu (12.04) from a windows machine? I'm looking for a program similar to vnc, giving me the native ubuntu screen in window on my windows machine/
<Slart> bestdnd: well.. there is.... vnc =)
<phillyj> ForDummies: does that explain what i mean by "working fine"?
<ForDummies> Bestdnd: I log in with ssh.
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, "GRUB function screen" is this the grub menu?
<DJones> bestdnd: SSH via putty if you can stick with command line
<phillyj> wilee-nilee: yes, the black GRUB screen after you turn on the PC that gives distro options
<ForDummies> Phillyj: sort of.  But I'm having some trouble understanding how that worked and how it changed.
<bestdnd> didn't know vnc works on ubuntu. thanks
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, Have you changed grub in any way? If you have did you run sudo update-grub
<Slart> bestdnd: there are also some alternatives to vnc.. which I seem to have forgotten about at the moment =/
<Slart> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<phillyj> ForDummies: before, i didn't have to select which distro to boot into, it was automatic bootup
<Slart> bestdnd: ah.. freenx was the one I was thinking of
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, More than one distro defaults to showing the grub boot menu.
<ForDummies> Phillyj: I'm guessing it was GRUB under the covers, with a timeout=0.  How that got changes is a mystery.
<phillyj> wilee-nilee: the only change i can think of was pressing the function key that took me to the GRUB at startup; now it keeps sending me to GRUB
<pero> is there a way to hide apps' icons from appearing in the unity panel if the apps themselves don't have such functionality?
<ForDummies> Phillyj: what key was that?  Maybe it was special to grub?
<boringntp> hello, how can i stop ntp from running? i stopped the service with sudo service ntp stop, but after reboot it's running again, and even when i don't reboot, it starts again on its own a few hours after i turn it off; i tried the solutions in this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/29663/how-do-i-disable-ntpd but they didn't help
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, Are you sure which distro has the grub control, if you have more than one linux install?
<wilee-nilee> that is the default to show grub with more than one distro
<phillyj> ForDummies: it was my f10 key; which used to be the recovery key for this pc
<phillyj> wilee-nilee: i only have one distro on it
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, Have you run sudo update-grub in it?
<linuxearth> does god exist?
<phillyj> wilee-nilee: only grub options are "ubuntu" and "advanced"
<phillyj> not yet
<phillyj> let me boot up
<MraMra> hello all. is this good enough for a minimal working desktop environment with lxde on a fresh _basic ubuntu server_  to be run remotely with xrdp as server and remmina as client? : 'sudo apt-get install --without-recommends lxde-core && sudo mkdir /usr/share/backgrounds && sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager'´
<wilee-nilee> !ot | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zero_coder> hello.. i cant install wine
<wilee-nilee> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zero_coder> its showing some core softwares will be removed if continued
<Z65npt> I find that Ubuntu works great on the Intel integrated graphics (I'm using a Sandy Bridge processor). No need to waste money on a dedicated graphics card. Saves electricity too.
<Guest62643>  i have problem with broken packages  when i try to intall sdl via terminal i get this : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<whoever> Guest62643: clear your package cache, update it, and try again
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | Z65npt
<ubottu> Z65npt: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Z65npt> :p
<phillyj> zero_coder: is that a warning or something like "remove old; install new stuff"?
<wilee-nilee> MraMra, You might try #ubuntuserver
<zero_coder> phillyj, nope
<wilee-nilee> doh #ubuntu-server
<pepper_chico> what's the name of the ubuntu based distro that got released and just looks like OS X?
<zero_coder> phillyj, "installing wine application may  remove some of the core components. do you want to continue?"
<zero_coder> thts what I got
<reisio> pepper_chico: elementary
<pepper_chico> reisio, thanks
<reisio> pepper_chico: but all GNOME-based distros look like Mac OS
<MraMra> wilee-nilee: i'm doing it, thanks (btw, it is 'sudo aptitude install --without-recommends...' and not apt-get
<wilee-nilee> MraMra, Not sure I have not had to do that.
<MraMra> wilee-nilee: it's ok, tks :)
<phillyj> zero_coder: are you installing or uninstalling?
<zero_coder> installing
<zero_coder> using the ubuntu software centre
<phillyj> first time at it?
<zero_coder> i have installed when once before
<zero_coder> but thats was in another pc
<zero_coder> but now i am running an ubuntu with a kde
<phillyj> you backed everything up?
<zero_coder> nope.
<zero_coder> acutally i quit installling because of this
<phillyj> zero_coder: wait
<zero_coder> okie phillyj
<phillyj> zero_coder: so you tried to install before?
<zero_coder> yep. but that was lots before
<phillyj> zero_coder: on the same machine?
<zero_coder> yep
<phillyj> zero_coder: if so, you might have some things still there
<zero_coder> and formated my pc many times after that
<phillyj> hmm
<phillyj> have you tried to do it via command line?
<zero_coder> nope
<zero_coder> when tried it shows some unmet dependencies or something
<dalex> hi all, I have a question can any one help me, I have linux mint 14  with kernel 3.5.0-17 with external webcam ID 0ac8:0328 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. A4Tech PK-130MG and in cheese give me a green like screen
<phillyj> well, then that means it will have to download other things for wine to run
<zero_coder> so what to do phillyj
<phillyj> zero_coder: that is normal to download other dependencies
<zero_coder> actually they say something will be removed also
<lumiukko> zero_coder: what will be removed?
<phillyj> try: 'sudo apt-get update' followed by 'sudo apt-get install wine1.4'
<zero_coder> lemme see one minute
<phillyj> lumiukko: maybe it's removing older dependencies?
<zero_coder> lumiukko, many of them like kde crash client , sticky notes,and many other kde apps
<Guest62643> what should i do when i get this error? Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<is_null> hi all, one question: why do i have to re-do my keyboard shortcuts every time i update my system ?
<is_null> i'm doing them from the GUI, settings -> keyboard
<is_null> so probably it's a bug, i'd be glad to be informed about any known workaround
<wilee-nilee> !details | Guest62643
<ubottu> Guest62643: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> Guest62643, WE need details shown by the bot and what has led you to this at the least, is this a server, a regular install....etc
<Guest62643> when i type this sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<Guest62643>  , i get : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest62643>  libsdl1.2-dev : Depends: libpulse-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Guest62643> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Guest62643> , I run xubuntu 13.04
<FloodBot1> Guest62643: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> !libsdl1.2-dev
<wilee-nilee> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 848 kB, installed size 2487 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> There it is
<SonikkuAmerica> There it is
<wilee-nilee> I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress
<Guest62643> i dont get it what shold i type? this? sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2?
<holstein> Guest62643: sometimes, i just remove the package that is causing the issues, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<wilee-nilee> Guest62643, YOU have a broken package warning you have to fix that first, can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Guest62643,
<ubottu> Guest62643,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saiarcot895> I'm getting a ton of BADSIG errors when running sudo apt-get update (The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 7B1AB59047B4D1C4 Launchpad qbittorrent) Any way to fix this?
<Guest62643> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996818/
<holstein> Guest62643: i see no error messages.. what are you trying to do?
<karab44> is my question too hard?
<reisio> karab44: that question? Or some other question?
<holstein> !volunteers | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<karab44> holstein: nobody ask you :)
<Guest62643> here is what im trying to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996822/
<reisio> you just asked nobody in particular :p
<holstein> karab44: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for "chat".. i dont see a question in the recent scroll back..
<karab44> holstein: look more carefully
<reisio> looking for questions is boring
<karab44> reisio: I want to patch ubuntu kernel
<reisio> karab44: okay, what's stopping you?
<holstein> karab44: feel free and patch what you like.. what are you trying to patch how, and why??
<karab44> to make openvz works
<reisio> karab44: okay, what's stopping you?
<DJones> karab44: You've not asked anything for about an hour. People aren't going to look back that far to find a question
<phillyj> i found his question
<phillyj> something about openVZ
<reisio> phillyj: let me get you a merit badge :)
<karab44> DJones: nobody replied for an hour
<reisio> mmm, I wonder what other obvious things can be stated
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<karab44> can we people stop arguing each other?
<beak> hey, I am need to dual boot a laptop with Windows 7 (school requirements) , which do I install first?
<reisio> beak: Windows
<njalk> beak, windows is easier
<reisio> beak: be a little easier
<beak> reisio, Why?
<njalk> both will work
<reisio> beak: because Windows only supports itself
<phillyj> karab44: whats your problem with openVZ?
<reisio> beak: and Unix supports many things
<reisio> (like booting Windows)
<karab44> phillyj: ubuntu does not support it
<beak> So when I partition the drive, which is the bootloader I use
<reisio> beak: you just install Windows as normal, but leave disk space for Ubuntu
<reisio> beak: then install Ubuntu as normal
<DJones> beak: Install windows first, then Ubuntu, if you do it the other way round, windows would overwrite the grub bootloader leaving you unable to get into ubuntu]
<Guest62643>  i dont understand step 1   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996826/
<reisio> beak: ideally that is all
<beak> ahh
<karab44> phillyj: especially kernel so I am somekind of diesel in this subject how to patch kernel to keep current settings and make OpenVZ works
<evilmarshmallow> Hi there, about the update manager --> settings  what is the difference about all that tab updates??? What is the most important????
<reisio> Guest62643: which part of step 1?
<beak> Man, Windows pisses me off
<holstein> Guest62643: ask the maintainer of the package for support
<karab44> it's important to do not downgrade kernel and keep current settings
<reisio> beak: you can also resize an existing Windows installation
<phillyj> karab44: can't u use something else? i read the openVZ is out of date
<reisio> beak: yes :p
<karab44> openvz seems to be good and my admin console supports only openvz unfortunetely
<Guest62643> the running what does it mean?
<holstein> karab44: what functionality are you seeking? maybe a volunteer can suggest a more supported and well developed application for you
<DJones> !compile | Guest62643 Looks like you should have a good read of this before following the instructions
<ubottu> Guest62643 Looks like you should have a good read of this before following the instructions: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<karab44> holstein: a virtual server that works with ISPConfig3
<holstein> karab44: http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation/ is where i would start..
<reisio> those control panels are all security problems
<Guest62643> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<holstein> Guest62643: you are not using prebuilt packages.. or supported repo packages.. you are installing something from an outside source, and you will need to get support from them on how you are intended to run them in ubuntu
<karab44> holstein: it's where I started
<karab44> and finished right here
<Guest62643> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<evilmarshmallow> anyone? <evilmarshmallow> Hi there, about the update manager --> settings  what is the difference about all that tab updates??? What is the most important????
<reisio> tab updates?
<holstein> evilmarshmallow: its up to you and your needs.. i personally manually upgrade with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DJones> evilmarshmallow: They're different types of updates and what to install, Pre-released updates are ones that will normally be moved into the main repo's once they've been confirmed as not having problems, unsupported updates are exactly that, updates that have been issued but which don't have any support
<evilmarshmallow> hi holstein thanks for your friendly time; if I run sudo apt-get upgrade it will take all that tabs updates.
<evilmarshmallow> I just want security update, not more
<evilmarshmallow> I will need all of that?
<holstein> evilmarshmallow: then select "security updates"
<DJones> evilmarshmallow: On my system, the default is for the first two to be ticked, the last two aren't ticked and don't get used
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, I would be careful with manipulating the updates.
<OerHeks> funny handdrawn page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates but usefull
<evilmarshmallow> If I selec just security update, the other options wont affect my system wilee-nilee ???
<evilmarshmallow> I suppose that it has to run normally.
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, It is up to you but ubuntu has many dependencies, and can be dealt with by experienced users, why just the security updates?
<evilmarshmallow> What is your recomendation for an workstation in order to create some documents and a kind of programing with eclipse and some network admin utilities ???
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, What is the release?
<evilmarshmallow> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, why just the security updates?
<evilmarshmallow> I don't I just heard something about but i am really  new on it..
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, Better the reason than to not mess around in that area if you want a stable setup, it makes no sense without a vaild reason.
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, If you want to freeze specif apps that is easily done.
<evilmarshmallow> So you are recommending me to use all that tab updates selected, isn't it?
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, I'm not sure what you mean by tabbed updates, is this just what the update manger shows?
<evilmarshmallow> Yes it is
<DJones> wilee-nilee: I think they mean the "Updates" tab of Software & Updates
<evilmarshmallow> The update manager shows many tabs about updates
<evilmarshmallow> in the options settings
<wilee-nilee> evilmarshmallow, AS long as you do not see partial upgrade which you would not run, I would run it.
<evilmarshmallow> why many options to keep your system security (Thinking about Windows update) I it make me wonder about it. I cant understand the difference...
<spaceout> i am having problems with an nginx upstart script. it was working yesterday, and writing to /var/log/upstart/nginx.log, but today 'sudo start nginx' hangs, and isnot logging anything. any suggestions?
<mchater> hi, i did an apt-get upgrade yesterday and since then my system won't boot at all. I get this panic: run-init: nuking initramfs contents: directory not empty
<evilmarshmallow> So guys, wilee-nilee, DJones, holstein ... In resume I just have to keep default selections ???
<mchater> it doesn't seem to be an actual kernel panic. plymouth upgraded during the apt-get upgrade, so I am think it's causing problems.
<mchater> any ideas?
<DJones> evilmarshmallow: I would just keep the default as it is
<evilmarshmallow> Ok, thanks a lot for all your attention guys
<evilmarshmallow> have a nice day.
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<reisio> no man
<reisio> YOU have a nice day
<mengine> Hi, I rent a webhotel in USA but are currently located in europe. The latency is about 150ms. Does anybody know about a service that acts like a webserver but only caches and redirect a perticular website?
<mengine> that I could use to reduce the latency
<lecter> hello, how can I upgrade 10.10 to 13.4?
<kostkon> !eol | lecter
<ubottu> lecter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> lecter, 10.10 is eol so it's a little more complicated than just pressing the upgrade button. and a clean install is always a good option in such cases as yours
<Ampelbein> lecter: There is no direct path, you need to go 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> etc
<Jordan_U> lecter: For that old of a release, while you can still upgrade, it will probably be easier (and certainly be faster and use much less bandwidth) to just install fresh.
<lecter> how do upgrade to 11.04
<DJones> !eolupgrade | lecter You can use the bots instructions to start with, but a clean install will probably be better,
<ubottu> lecter You can use the bots instructions to start with, but a clean install will probably be better,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> lecter, 11.04 is eol too
<lecter> yeah but I can climb the ladder back
<Ampelbein> lecter: Follow the link that ubottu gave you.
<root_> #anonopps
<lecter> that link only tell how to reach 10.4
<wilee-nilee> lecter, Your best doing a fresh install that upgrade would take a long time and be prone to problems.
<lecter> will it require to reformat the partition its on?
<wilee-nilee> lecter, Only you know that, do you have room for another partition?
<lecter> no
<wilee-nilee> lecter, the eol link tells you how to do the upgrade, personally I would not do it that way, you have to make a decision here, do you backup what you have and do a fresh, or risk the upgrade, I would do a clone first to be safe in case of failure.
<sauraedron> hi, how do i check if my internet is connected or not through nmcli. I want a boolean val 0 or 1
<lecter> can I try to upgradeyup itll take longer than I hoped
<pfifo> I cant get my pycrypto program to work, I notice that my 12.04 install is using pycrypto 2.4.1 why are we so out of date here?
<amoussou> hello
<lecter> a clean install would be better
<sauraedron> anyone?
<lecter> problem is to re-install packages and backups
<flyssuck>  /server irc.sorcery.net
<wilee-nilee> lecter, Welcome to linux, that is a skill you need. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or in any OS on upgrades really
<reisio> sauraedron: I'm a one
<sauraedron> reisio : Hi
<reisio> sauraedron: ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com 2>/dev/null && grep -q '0% packet' && echo 'It works!'
<pfifo> !clone | lecter
<Ampelbein> sauraedron: You could check if "nmcli -t -f state nm status" returns "connected"
<pfifo> ubottu, why are you ignoring me
<ubottu> pfifo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> 2012 Jun 23 22:42:26 <ubottu>	To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<pfifo> see ubottu, people are doing your job for you now, why are we even paying you?
<ElFizbanio> whoever is responsible, will die
<reisio> frealz
<sauraedron> reisio; Ampelbein; i have this **nmcli -t con up id "Tata Docomo Internet" ** i want to check whether this was succesful or not
<reisio> sauraedron: && echo 'success'
<reisio> unless it's a poor application indeed
<Ampelbein> sauraedron: You will get exit status "4" if the connection activation failed.
<lecter> how do we install the packages from ubuntu studio?
<Jordan_U> reisio: I think you meant for there to be a pipe in there.
<sauraedron> **nmcli -t -f state nm status** works fine
<reisio> Jordan_U: no that's something else
<Ampelbein> Jordan_U: Why do you think there should be a pipe?
<reisio> that's if you want a script to stop if something fails
<lecter> how do we install the packages from ubuntu studio?
<Jordan_U> Ampelbein: reisio: ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com 2>/dev/null && grep -q '0% packet' && echo 'It works!'
<reisio> lecter: ubuntustudio-desktop, et al.
<lecter> kk
<lecter> via synaptic?
<reisio> lecter: via whatever package manager interface you like
<reisio> synaptic should work
<lecter> kk
<sauraedron> Ampelbein: what if connection is activated? I mean what code?
<Ampelbein> Jordan_U: It pings www.yahoo.com 3 times (-c 3), if the exit status is "0" (&&) it will grep and if that exits with "0" (&&) it will echo. No pipe needed.
<lecter> a full reinstall is long since i like having almost all graphic interface
<Ampelbein> sauraedron: If there is no error it will exit with exit status "0" like almost every other application on the planet.
<Ampelbein> sauraedron: You can check in "man nmcli" the exit codes"
<hansp> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<reisio> that is a truly oddly worded factoid
<lecter> and then I wanna install a VM on which ill install another distro
<Jordan_U> Ampelbein: reisio: Means run "ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com" and redirect stderr to /dev/null, and don't redirect stdout at all, then run "grep -q '0% packet'" with grep reading from stdin, which is *not* the output of ping, but something else (probably the keyboard), then if the user happens to have entered '0% packet' at the keyboard, print "It works!". I don't think that's what is intended.
<reisio> Jordan_U: that's not what it means :)
<reisio> someone already gave him the command to use nmcli though
<kostkon> hansp, actually now there's also this http://fds-team.de/cms/articles/2013-08/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<reisio> so it's academic
<reisio> kostkon: fancy
<hansp> oh cool kostkon ! :D
<Jordan_U> reisio: Try running your command and notice that it will pause waiting for input from the keyboard. That's not academic.
<kostkon> yeah, netflix in your native browser
<reisio> kostkon: where'd you happen upon that?
<reisio> Jordan_U: it will not, and I don't suggest people use commands I don't know the outcome of
<kostkon> reisio, ?
<reisio> kostkon: where'd you hear about it?
<kostkon> reisio, very recent development :P http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQzODk
<kostkon> reisio, let's say... today?
<reisio> kostkon: :)
<Jordan_U> reisio: Maybe you made a typo in your message that you didn't make in the terminal, but I just ran (copy and paste) your exact command in a terminal, and it waits for user input (and prints success if and only if you type a line containing "0% packet" ).
<reisio> Jordan_U: maybe you made a typo
<pfifo> reisio, Jordan_U is right, your command is borked
<reisio> pfifo: nope
<Jordan_U> reisio: Please, copy and paste from your own original message into a terminal. You could also confirm in #bash that my interpretation of what your command actually means is correct.
<reisio> ah you're right, null | grep
<Ampelbein> Jordan_U is right. I misread the command.
<reisio> what a pointless conversation, though
<pfifo> I cant get my pycrypto program to work, I notice that my 12.04 install is using pycrypto 2.4.1 why are we so out of date here?
<sauraedron> Ampelbein reisio sorry if i missed you there
<reisio> sauraedron: get what you want?
<sauraedron> yes
<reisio> :)
<Ampelbein> pfifo: Well, 12.04 came out 16 months ago and noone has requested a package update yet.
<Ampelbein> pfifo: And considering that python-crypto has like 90 rdepends, a SRU/backport is highly unlikely.
 * pfifo huffs and types python setup.py install
<sauraedron> :D
<alucard-vamp> hello as I can block https URL without using proxy server
<OnkelTem> Hi. After installation new 13.04 system I can't do anything with apt-get: apt-get upgrade segfaults, apt-get -f install - segfalting too
<sauraedron> n<reisio><Ampelbein> thanks
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: Did you verify the install media before installing? Is it possible that the drive/disk you booted from or the drive you installed to are bad (hardware)? Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<alucard-vamp> hello as I can block https URL without using proxy server and not domain block
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: It's also worth checking your RAM.
<pfifo> alucard-vamp, you might be able to use iptables for that depending on exactl;y what your doing
<nl287> what is better: install ubuntu and xfce4 or install xubuntu?
<pfifo> nl287, install ubuntu and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nl287> pfifo: why do not install xubuntu?
<pfifo> nl287, you can install xubuntu and then, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop too
<Fyodorovna> nl287, What is it you want xfce4 is a lighter version of xubuntu.
<nl287> wilee-nilee: ubuntu + xfce4 is lighter to xubuntu?
<HungryHungryPoke> nl287, they're basically the same thing
<alucard-vamp> pfifo, for example an avatar block twitter
<wilee-nilee> nl287, xfce4 is the base of xubuntu I believe as far as desktops
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I make my HDD into a bootable iso image? I know that its sda1.
<pfifo> nl287, lubuntu is even lighter if your going for lightweight here
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Not the best of ideas, why?
<pfifo> alucard-vamp, you just want to block a picture from loading?
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, I already decided on making my own distro. Why ain't it a good idea?
<nl287> pfifo: yes, but what is lighter. Ubuntu + fluxbox or lubuntu?
<HungryHungryPoke> nl287, lubuntu by a hair, but it's not that big of a deal
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, HD's can be hard to boot that way at times, and has no correlation to making your own distro
<HungryHungryPoke> any program you run on it is probably going to be so heavy that it won't matter
<pfifo> nl287, well lubuntu, unless your talking about only installing ubuntu core and fluxbox
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, What I wanna do is take what's on my HDD and make it into a bootable live iso
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Besides th\e limitations of usb speeds
<HungryHungryPoke> even faster would be ubuntu without any window manager
<HungryHungryPoke> all command line
<AndreeeCZ> hi. Is this down? http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/
<AndreeeCZ> i cant update
<alucard-vamp> pfifo,  the blouqear oust the avatar rejected by url
<pfifo> what?
<sauraedron> <reisio> pastebin.com/9D3LDPkq on going to else i want it to reconnect and again go to line 7
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, Why a archive, does not open here.
<reisio> sauraedron: then you want a function
<sauraedron> <reisio> how do i implement label in here?
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, what should i do?
<reisio> sauraedron: a function, ask #bash
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, i cant install software
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, Answering questions would a good start. ;)
<wilee-nilee> be*
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<sauraedron> <reisio> Ok thanks and gn
<reisio> adios ;)
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, sry i didnt get it was a question. Anyway i dont understand it :)
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, could you reformulate pls
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, Your link is to a archive not the main repos, and it s down from here.
<alucard-vamp> pfifo, as blouquea by iptables block only url without domain
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, ok. Thats propably because there is an old ubuntu there.
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, wow that looks SUPER complicated.
<snoop> hi
<HoT|2fC^> hello :-)
<snoop> :D
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, What is the release?
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, how do i check it
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, I was thinking something more along the line of my current setup apps theme and all, made into a mountable live iso image.
<pfifo> alucard-vamp, I cant figure out what your saying, you should try asking in an ubuntu channel that speaks your native tounge
<val___> hello
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, yeah... what you just asked for is super complicated
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, lsb_release -a
<marawan2> hello every one
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, So no easy copy over to bootable live iso way?
<alucard-vamp> pfifo,  I want redirect a domainA.com/photo.gif to domainB.com/image.gif
<alucard-vamp> whitout proxy if posible
<marawan2> my microphone isn't working
<HungryHungryPoke> CountryfiedLinux, have you tried just building off of a liveusb as is?
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, no, the easy way would be to install to a usb thumb
<marawan2> and i am not talking about the mic device
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, what does 'isn't working' mean?
<pfifo> alucard-vamp, fake it out in your /etc/hosts file
<marawan2> this thing built in the laptop is supposed to recognize my voice
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, 10.10
<marawan2> but it doesn't
<val___> my apt-get install is stuck at 0%, ive been looking on forums and ask.ubuntu
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: i tried multiple microphones but they don't work
<CountryfiedLinux> HungryHungryPoke, There is no live USB for Ubuntu with Mate, and I made a distro I call Matebuntu with a nice theme, wallpaper, and docky.
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, Were you in before asking about this upgrade?
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, did you check alsa-mixer?
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: ?
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: please explain
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, open up terminal and type alsa-mixer
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: have in mind i am running lubuntu 13.04
<HungryHungryPoke> CountryfiedLinux, but youcould use normal usb ubuntu, then install mate and docky
<HungryHungryPoke> I mean, it's not clean and neat, but it should work
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, there try to find your mic, enable it and bring volume up. What app do you want to use with the microphone?
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: no command found
<gilles> I'm sorry to bother everyone, but I swear to God I've searched the entire web to find a solution.
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, 10.10 is end of life you can upgrade or fresh install basically, a upgrade is a eol path that is specific.
<marawan2> i typed "alsa-mixer"
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: nothing came up
<CountryfiedLinux> HungryHungryPoke, I know that, but I wanna roll out my own distro. HungryHungryPoke Check out www.youtube.com/countryfiedlinux watch the Matebuntu video and see. That's what I wanna put on a live iso :D
<Foxhoundz> how can I remove the amazon spyware package?
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: i want to talk on skype
<tozen> marawan2: alsamixer
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, are you trying to distribute this? hence the need for a livecd?
<AndreeeCZ> wilee-nilee, so i need to upgrade.. no way without it
<CountryfiedLinux> Foxhoundz, I think its sudo apt-get remove unity-shopping-lens ?
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: the problem isn't with skype though (i tried other recording programs like audacity)
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, yes
<wilee-nilee> AndreeeCZ, 10.10 is not supported.
<hogilber> hola
<wilee-nilee> !eol | AndreeeCZ
<ubottu> AndreeeCZ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<marawan2> thanks tozen but what know
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, well seeing as how you didnt really 'create a distro' why dont you just provide instructions on how to install mate and stuff on ubuntu?
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, did you check your sound settings?
<marawan2> tozen, mic says 0
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: how do i do
<marawan2> AndreeeCZ: i am new to linux
<tozen> marawan2: use arrows buttons to manage it
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, or provide a PPA for your stuff, that will earn you points in my book
<AndreeeCZ> marawan2, well some menu->settings->sound (or something similar)
<kostkon> marawan2, press on the speaker icon, the select sound settings
<kostkon> then*
<marawan2> kostkon, where is that speaker icon
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, Why not just roll it out as a distro? Its no different really. BTW I helped with fixing bad instructions in the Mate wiki repos for Ubuntu, so there's the points there.
<HungryHungryPoke> CountryfiedLinux,  hmm... if you want to role your own distro, there should probably be a better channel. maybe ##linux , #distro, #debian (to base it on debian and such), etc. Not sure where exactly
<kostkon> marawan2, in your tray, up right
<marawan2> and AndreeeCZ: no there is no menu -> setting -> sound
<gilles> So here it goes: I'm currently running XBMCBuntu on an old laptop. I was tinkering with XBMC but I wanted to get a Joystick to work so for that I had to log out and login to Ubuntu. So that's exactly what I did, entered everything correctly and clicked 'Login'. However, nothing show up, I'm only seeing a 'blue screen' (not a windows one lol). So I CTRL-ALT-F1'ed and now I'm in some kind of terminal.
<gilles> Now my question to you guys is how do I relogin to XBMC via the terminal?
<CountryfiedLinux> HungryHungryPoke, I dunno where either, but there's a lot of people here and its hard getting help in whats most likely "dead channels".
<HungryHungryPoke> CountryfiedLinux, stay connected after you post your questoin. Those "dead" channels are visited every once in a while (say, every few hours) by people that can often help. But they're busy doing other things.
<cloudgeek> hey all
<cloudgeek> back to my irc after 6 months
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, making your own distro involes alot more than just making a livecd.
<kostkon> cloudgeek, hey you
<HungryHungryPoke> CountryfiedLinux, I've had questions answered after leaving it open for half a day, a day, and so forth.
<Hiig|2> hey guys, just popping in with a quick question. i royally screwed over my virtual machine, and have to reinstall it, but i want to take this opportunity to change the OS. whats the absolute smallest RAM consuming distro available? as long as it has apt-get, im game
<kostkon> cloudgeek, wb
<Spooney> Hi,,
<CountryfiedLinux> pfifo, Not really. I could just roll out another live iso every 6 months. Just wanna learn how.
<CountryfiedLinux> Maybe clonezilla?
<Spooney> Can someone tiny bit help meh ?
<kostkon> Spooney, just ask the question
<cloudgeek> I am appyling for fall admission in master in computer science ,any irc or guidance ,some sort university for geeks
<cloudgeek> kostkon: heyyyy
<marawan2> kostkon: please specify, what is the tray?
<cloudgeek> Spooney: heyyy
<marawan2> kostkon: i use a laptopo
<Spooney> I need to get skype >.> no i am not noob that's not able to but its just impossible to install over dependecies
<marawan2> laptop*
<pfifo> CountryfiedLinux, well, if thats really what you want todo, learning to make livecd's is step #1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<Spooney> i tried some magic stuff heh but i didnt succesed ,,, :/
<kostkon> marawan2, see the image http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/yeti-1.png
<wilee-nilee> !details | Spooney
<ubottu> Spooney: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Spooney> ah sure sorry 13.04 64bit
<marawan2> <AndreeeCZ> that is what i am trying to find, is there any terminal command that would take me to the mic settings
<gilles> When I'm in CTRL-ALT-F1, what's the exact command to login with another username and session?
<Spooney> well i have it so meesed up now , but when i tried to install it i got missing libsound2 what was impossible to install because missing candidates
<gilles> I can't CTRL-ALT-F7 'cause I'm getting a black screen.
<HungryHungryPoke> gilles, just enter your username, then enter your password
<cloudgeek> kostkon: any irc for research students ??
<MonkeyDust> gilles  did you create a different user ?
<pfifo> gilles, try F8 yet?
<kostkon> cloudgeek, no idea :/
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, For best help put all the details in a single post or it will be lost.
<Spooney> yup i see,,,
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<tozen> marawan2: what about alsamixer? where the problem to setup volume in there?
<MonkeyDust> !alis | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<HungryHungryPoke> gilles, also, with ctrl+alt+f7, sometimes it takes a minute to load. I don't know why.
<marawan2> kostkon: again i am using lubuntu
<kostkon> marawan2, oh right
<marawan2> tozen: i don't find anything in that command
<kostkon> marawan2, then, yeah, your only option is alsamixer
<marawan2> it just shows me some stats
<Spooney> wilee-nilee, 13.04 64bit, Wanna to install skype > missing libasound2, impossible to install because missing candidates :/
<tozen> marawan2:  did u read what i said u carefully?
<wilee-nilee> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wilee-nilee> !libasound2
<gilles> HungryHungryPoke, MonkeyDust, pfifo: I logged into Ubuntu but it's giving me nothing but a blue screen, so I went to ctrl alt f1 to try and get back to the xbmcbuntu session
<wilee-nilee> !info libasound2,
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25-4ubuntu3.1 (raring), package size 420 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<renebarbosa> !filezilla
<marawan2> tozen: sorry man but all i see is screen with stats that i don't understand
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, you see the bots messages?
<Orfeous> hi everyone! is it possible to move the physical harddrive from computer 1 (x86) to computer 2 (x64). harddrive is current running latest ubuntu 13.04 x86
<Spooney> more or less wilee-nilee, however manual not workin ,,,
<tozen> marawan2: u can use arrow buttons to setup levels and move right and left trough the table, pal
<reisio> Orfeous: yup
<gilles> pfifo CTRL-ALT-F8 is just giving me a black screen...
<reisio> Orfeous: might have to alter your kernel/modules/drivers
<pfifo> gilles, I dont think thats supported here, doesnt the xbmc stuff have its own channel
<marawan2> tozen: ! how didn't i think of that
<Orfeous> reisio: i want it to run with x64 kernel etc..
<gilles> pfifo I don't know, but it's based on ubuntu, so the command should be exactly the same, I'd think.
<Spooney> wilee-nilee because missing dependecies its impossible to, and i have special conact there so i need to log in >.<
<Orfeous> reisio: ah, just found some guides with "upgrading..."
<val___> anyone know how to fix the problem with apt-get? stuck at 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]
<tozen> marawan2: did u get it?
<reisio> Orfeous: you'd have to reinstall for that
<pfifo> gilles, I have no idea what window manager it uses, and I know 3 different commands for starting a desktop manager
<val___> ive been looking everywhere, and i dont think its a mirror issue,
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, seems to be libasound2-dev is needed not sure really.
<marawan2> tozen: ok, now that the mic bar went all the way up
<val___> because i am able to run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade without any problems
<marawan2> tozen: how do i test it
<Hiig|2> no suggestions for me? least ram consuming distro that uses apt-get?
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/libasound2-dev
<tozen> marawan2: whistl up
<MonkeyDust> Hiig|2  xubuntu and lubuntu are light
<pfifo> Hiig|2, headless ubuntu-server
<Hiig|2> currently running ubuntu server on my virtual machine, and its using 500 megs of ram straight after the install
<marawan2> tozen: ?
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, I thought the skype install from there site gets all the dependencies for you you would just run the latest.
<Spooney> wille-nilee Impossible to find package~ no its not it stuck at this
<Hiig|2> i just need something completely stripped down, and able to use apt-get
<Spooney> it never did this before wilee-nilee
<entreri> hi
<cloudgeek> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Spooney> wilee-nilee also it's completly fresh install ~
<pfifo> Hiig|2, are you sure you dont have X running?
<Hiig|2> pfifo: ill double check
<Hiig|2> yep. sure
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, Try this install, this is out of my area if exacting info, however skype is not a difficult thing in general.
<pfifo> Hiig|2, learn to debootstrap
<nl287> Hiig|2: my ubuntu server using only 350 mb ram, mysql,nginx,ftp
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<entreri> i need change pictute size, is there a program for this
<Hiig|2> pfifo: i are linux retard
<Guest10097> when i try to install pygame i get this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997147/
<entreri> but picture dont damage
<MonkeyDust> entreri  gimp is good
<entreri> thanks
<pfifo> Guest10097, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spooney> wilee-nilee http://13q.imghost.us/Xg/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-17%2021:25:32.png
<Hiig|2> nl287: okay thats confusing me. how are you using that little, when im literally staring at top directly after installation?
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, I'm in windows and norton is blocking that site as malicious
<cyber5am> hi guys any ideas i made usb multiboot using yumi and some of isos were unlisted and dont show up in the bootmenu
<Hiig|2> top shows i already have 556808 kib used
<pfifo> Hiig|2, ohh, well cant help you there, but you can use the debootstrap program to build little mini-ubuntu's with nothing installed but like 42 core packages (including apt-get)
<Spooney> wilee-nilee its just another site its direct to picture ~ i promise
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, Picture means nothing.
<Spooney> wilee-nille i know theoreticaly it sounds easy , but its not -.-
<Hiig|2> pfifo: okay, where do i find this?
<Spooney> wilee-nilee wanna get ssh?
<entreri> everyone hear elementary os
<pfifo> Hiig|2, its in the repos, `sudo apt-get install debootstrap` google and the man page can offer suggestions on how to get the most out of it
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, at least without an explanation, no ssh, there are channel norms here, it means explain your problem.
<tozen> marawan2: tipe in console gnome-control-center then push on Sound and Input then make some nois and see on the bar
<marlinc> Is there any application for Ubuntu server than can organize music and video's? So automatically place music in a specific directory and video in another. And maybe can even tag music
<Spooney> wilee-nilee how more may i explain ?
<nl287> Hiig|2: i do not do anything. Just ubuntu 12.04 server with some services
<Hiig|2> pfifo: oh so i used debootstrap on an already installed OS?
<wilee-nilee> Spooney, Honestly I'm not your best help here, so the channel will be better in general. ;)
<marawan2> i am sending a screen shot tozen
<cyber5am> would the mini ubuntus be good for a tablet or phone
<marawan2> http://imgur.com/IPISj60
<marawan2> Tozen: http://imgur.com/IPISj60
<Spooney> Anoyone more knows how install wors-ever skype ?
<pfifo> Hiig|2, yeah, like you can make a ubuntu-core on a directory somewhere and have qemu or what not run it
<marawan2> tozen: this is how my alsamixer looks like
<wilee-nilee> cyber5am, The mini is just a net install.
<Hiig|2> okay, installed it. going to look through the wiki now
<tozen> marawan2: tipe in console gnome-control-center then push on Sound go to Input then make some noise and see on the bar
<wilee-nilee> !touch | cyber5am for phone
<ubottu> cyber5am for phone: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cyber5am> hmm sound like worth a look got an old tablet i wanna mess with
<marawan2> tozen: tipe? what is the console gnome-control-center
<Ghost7> Yo
<wilee-nilee> cyber5am, 12.04 it is called the mini, after that it is called the alternative, for a mini net install.
<entreri> brightness is lower i open the laptop  on Fn  how i fixed this?
<Ghost7> Anyone can jelp me?
<Ghost7> help*
<tozen> marawan2: console is console Ctrl+Alt+T
<BluesKaj> !ask | Ghost7
<ubottu> Ghost7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> Ghost7, Not without a a question on your issues
<Ghost7> ok mates calm down
<BluesKaj> guess he doesn't help after all :)
<BluesKaj> need
<xkernel> why this archive is not working http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports?
<marawan2>  tozen: it is not installed, should i install it
<wilee-nilee> xkernel, Opens here how are you using it?
<tozen> marawan2: what isn't installed?
<xkernel> wilee-nilee, it open in the browser but i'm trying to use it with rootstock which is not working
<wilee-nilee> xkernel, Not sure, however details are what is needed for good help.
<marawan2> the gnome control center
<marawan2> it is not installed
<cyber5am> ok thanks wilee
<tozen> marawan2: well click on speaker icon on your tray then choose Sound Settings option
<Spooney> wilee-nilee what should i doooo >D
<jcorgan> anyone here familiar with the livecd process or is there a better channelf or that?
<wilee-nilee> cyber5am, No problem, with the switching of names on the mini and alternative it can be confusing.
<xkernel> wilee-nilee, "Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-armel/Packages"
<MonkeyDust> jcorgan  just ask your question
<wilee-nilee> xkernel, I'm not your best help here. ;)
<jcorgan> when the livecd discovers partitions on a local hard drive, it mounts them noexec, i am remastering a livecd but want to change that behavior
<marawan2> have you checked http://imgur.com/IPISj60, tozen?
<jcorgan> i'm familiar with the mastering process, so only need to find out  about changing the mounting options
<MonkeyDust> jcorgan  i guess you that in /etc/fstab
<MonkeyDust> you do*
<jcorgan> etc/fstab is blank on the livecd master
<jcorgan> i don't know what the automounter is on the livecd but i'm sure the config for that is what i need to change
<marawan2> tozen
<Spooney> omgg almost nothing is possible to instal heh , tried to virtualbox but loool nope dependecies again
<marawan2> !mic
<cyber5am> as youve probly guessed im new to linux but im loving it tryed it out years ago but didnt have the patients to stick with it i wish i had i prefer ubuntu but am trying out others im on pinguy at moment but im thinking debian could be good longterm choice for the stability but i do like to customize a bit and it dosen't seem  to be as easy to do as some of the others
<wilee-nilee> cyber5am, Hardly no support for pinguy, not here as well, debian has pretty good support, however they may expect some basic skills, in general.
<Jeeves_Moss> why am I getting a "do-release-upgrade" in the MOTD, yet when I run the command I'm told there is no release?
<Darkness_of_Time> hello everybody!
<compdoc> Jeeves_Moss, maybe motd isnt updated
<Darkness_of_Time> a few hours ago I removed my sound card X-Fi (PCI) which was working perfectly on linux and I installed an EMU 0404 (PCI)
<Darkness_of_Time> the problem is that now... I have no sound and I don't know how to install the drivers for the new sound card on my system
<Darkness_of_Time> could you help me?
<BluesKaj>  Jeeves_Moss , do you mean upgrade notification from the software center ?
<BluesKaj> Darkness_of_Time, did you set the new pci card as default in the bios?
<cyber5am> can you recomend any good channels for noobs im interested in improving my commandline skills
<BluesKaj> !cli | cyber5am
<ubottu> cyber5am: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<cyber5am> thanks
<Darkness_of_Time> BluesKaj, this is the only sound card installed now. the old one was removed and the on board is already dissabled. and I don't think that I can set this EMU as the default sound card in the BIOS... I think that there is no such an option
<maheanuu> I have a printer problem, Ubuntu shows me the printer but when I try to print, it gives me pending and that is all,  I have HPlips installed but still no print
<BluesKaj> Darkness_of_Time, usually one can find the soundcards in the bios peripherals option
<Darkness_of_Time> BluesKaj, ok I'll check it when I boot my system again.
<Darkness_of_Time> thanks
<BluesKaj> Darkness_of_Time, pastebin the output of cat /proc/asound/modules
<sauraedron> Ampelbein : resiso: here's what i got after 15-20 mins working http://pastebin.com/g0tRcDU3
<sauraedron> Ampelbein : resiso: Thank you very much :) good night
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2 on a new Toshiba S875-S7356  and from what I am seeing, it isn't liking Ubuntu very well at all
<maheanuu> I removed Wintoze Hate from it as soon as I received it.....  I want to keep using Ubuntu, but finding the setup a little difficult in certain areas
<sauraedron> when i decrease the brightnes on my laptop (DELL N5010 15R) it hangs Ubuntu 12.04 :| any possible solutions?? Currently i decrease brightness using bash script
<Darkness_of_Time> BluesKaj,  1 snd_hda_intel
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, maligning windows is not acceptable here.
<pfifo> maheanuu, I have to run hp-setup to actually get hplip running
<Darkness_of_Time> I think that this the audio output of my graphics card
<maheanuu> Sorry, I didn't know, I apologise
<maheanuu> I did that already and still the same
<BluesKaj> ok Darkness_of_Time , lspci | grep -i audio
<maheanuu> pfifo, the above is for you
<pfifo> maheanuu, thats all I really got
<BluesKaj> Darkness_of_Time, the hda-intel is most likely your motherboard soundchip
<sauraedron> any one ??
<maheanuu> That is the reason I am here, I called Toshiba and they told me that this laptop was designed with Windows in mind....   Makes me wonder???
<Darkness_of_Time> BluesKaj, this one is disabled. this one is the HDMI output of my graphics card.
<Darkness_of_Time> or at least, this is what my audio mixer says...
<sasha__> O hai
<Darkness_of_Time> is there any command that scans the new hardware?
<pfifo> maheanuu, corprate world doesnt support linux stuff at all
<hogilber> query melissaherrera
<sasha__> I'm setting up Ubuntu on my mac, and I've allocated 15gb of disk in total. How much should I use of that for swap? I have 4gb of ram.
<pfifo> sasha__, none of it?
<sasha__> really? the guide on wiki says that I should make one though...
<pfifo> but it doesnt say how big?
<maheanuu_> Looks like the Post Office here is having a hiccup or three....  I am dropping off line and it is a long weekend so there will be no repair service till Monday
<BluesKaj> darken, yes it it may be , but the motherboard soundchip sends it's audio thru the HDMI out
<sasha__> nop
<sasha__> but I read that swap partitions aren't really neccesary with more recent releases, is this true?
<BluesKaj> Darkness_of_Time, read my post above ^
<Jeeves_Moss> sasha__, depends on how much RAM you have
<wilee-nilee> sasha__, If you hibernate yes.
<pfifo> sasha__, in order to support suspend/resume you need atleast enough swap to hold all your physical memory, most people recommend double your ram, i recommend none what so ever, I like my computers to reboot when they run out of memory
<Darkness_of_Time> BluesKaj, so... the only way is to reboot and make these changes in the BIOS
<Darkness_of_Time> I'll try it
<Darkness_of_Time> thanks
<sasha__> well, tbh, I don't know what I want. this is the first time I'm running ubuntu on my mac
<wilee-nilee> suspend does not need a swap
<sasha__> generally speaking, there isn't a 'hibernation' mode on mac
<sasha__> it just figures out when it needs to go into deep sleep
<pfifo> sasha__, linux doesnt do that
<sasha__> yeah, I know
<sasha__> so that's why I don't know if I'll need to hibernate :)
<maheanuu_> I am planning on taking the laptop with me to PPT tomorrow as I am going in for Cataract surgery, and possibly I will run into one of the Lug people there, here there is no one other than I using Linux on a PC
<maheanuu_> Trying to read this with any rapidity, is a pain in the neither regions at present....
<pfifo> sasha__, try 8gb if yr system partition biggerou want a swap, but youll likely never use it, it could be hard to add a swap partition later on, but easy to remove it and make you
<sasha____> okies
<pfifo> sasha__, try 8gb if you want a swap, but youll likely never use it, it could be hard to add a swap partition later on, but easy to remove it and make your system partition bigger*
<sasha____> yup, I saw, thanks :D
<BluesKaj> sasha____, you can alwayscreate a swapfile if needed , buit if your RAM is greater thasn 4-6G , then you probly won't need swap of any kind
<sasha____> i always max out my ram with 100+ tabs
<pfifo> ^ no swap :D
<pfifo> sasha___, I dont think the number of tabs you have open is going to have much impact on your memory in linux
<sasha____> ok
<sasha____> and how much impact does standby instead of hibernation have on battery life?
<kostkon> sasha____, mine on standby is 1% for every hour
<sasha____> ah that should be find
<sasha____> macbook?
<kostkon> sasha____, netbook
<pfifo> i dont think hibernation uses any battery at all
<sasha____> well i never sleep my computer for more than a couple of hours at most
<sasha____> so that should be fine
<kostkon> pfifo, it's disabled by default in ubuntu though
<MonkeyDust> sasha____  hibernation saves the session to disk, suspend saves to ram
<pfifo> kostkon, my system has a hibernate option when i choose to shutdown/
<MonkeyDust> sasha____  suspend uses battery, hibernation doesnt
<pfifo> IM GOING TO PRESS IT!
<sasha____> yes, yes, ok
<kostkon> pfifo, hmm that would be strange. is it vanilla ubuntu?
<sasha____> i shall not be needing it then
<pfifo> lol it said 'not authorized'
<kostkon> sasha____, now about your 100+ tabs. consider using this http://getpocket.com/
<kostkon> pfifo, interesting error msg
<pfifo> kostkon, im using lubuntu atm
<kostkon> pfifo, ah. that could explain why the option is available, but not working
<pfifo> I allocated 4GB of swap for a non-functional hibernte button then?
<reisio> not familiar with LXDE's power manager
<kostkon> pfifo, check here http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/ it talks about creating a policykit file.
<Pinkamen1_D> what would be the best filesystem for long term storage  - low amount of writes, mostly large sequential reads.
<reisio> not ext2, not reiser
<kostkon> Pinkamen1_D, xfs?
<Pinkamen1_D> xfs..ill look into it
<reisio> storing files is what most FSes are all about...
<Bjond> reisio: https://github.com/philipl/pifs
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> that might be better than http://web.archive.org/web/20050514074112/http://lzip.sourceforge.net/
<pfifo> kostkon, intersting, but this is my moms computer and I dont want her to have that option anyway
<BluesKaj> or applepifs
<goguda55> Okay guys... I've got a really strange problem. JACK audio server refuses to stop running. Anyone know how to force it to stop?
<kostkon> pfifo, yeap, i agree.
<hadifarnoud> I do a $ssh -D 8080 remote-host-ip on my mac to use my server as a proxy in order to bypass internet censorship in Iran. If i enter that command on my server itself, can I use it from any device? I guess I have to open the port with iptables too?
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, nope
<BluesKaj> goguda55, system monitor or ctrl+escape then kill the process
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, you need a VPN to your server, and hook all your devices to the VPN
<hadifarnoud> sorry I was disconnected pfifo. how can I do this then?
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, you need a VPN
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, checkout http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj, pfifo: they blocked VPN all together. only ssh tunnel works. Squid proxy works but not on every site. they sniff packets or something and block it
<hadifarnoud> I tried both L2TP and PPTP. followed a few tutorials on a fresh server each time. didn't work.
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, they probly block openvpn , but there are other methods like l2tp/ipsec that work well
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, you might be able to setup you mac as a NAT server, and route packets through your socks
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: pptp isn't very secure
<gordonjcp> hadifarnoud: you could try running it over an odd port
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: they either managed to block l2tp or I'm following wrong tutorials. I tried a few now.
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, including vpngate ?
<hadifarnoud> pfifo: I was hoping if I could do that with my server
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: didn't try that yet
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, are you sure you using l2tp over ipsec?
<hadifarnoud> pfifo: 100% sure
<pfifo> hadifarnoud, you should be able to do what I said, not sure how to setup the masquerading to use socks though
<superbmat> is it possible to have a linux distro such as a server distro without a windows manager display a remote desktop?
<hadifarnoud> can someone try my vpn and see if it works? not sure my setup is wrong or I'm being blocked
<pfifo> superbmat, youll need X on the server if you want to use remote desktop with it
<LIP> superbmat: it would have to have a windows manager on it in order to serve that as a remote desktop, but it doesn't need to run an X instance on a local display
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, try this app l2tp-ipsec-vpn , it's in the repos
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: is it a client for L2TP?
<BluesKaj> yes
<superbmat> LIP do you mean to say that I could boot without X running but remotely connectand utilitze the installed X system? What if I wanted to run without X and then remote desktop on the same machine (localhost)
<pfifo> superbmat, you mean use remote-desktop from the command line? Thats impossible
<LIP> superbmat: when you utilize the installed X system, you would have to run it. Now it wouldn't show up on a display locally, but it still would be running
<superbmat> thats what I was looking for pfifo thank you. and LIP thank you for your response, this is for instances of remote accessing things such as a headless server but maintaining a gui correct?
<waterlite> hello all
<pfifo> superbmat, well I shouldnt say its impossible... there might be some sort of curses based remote-desktop viewer, or maybe a non graphical one for the visual impaired that speaks everything to you
<isasha> o hai
<isasha> I just installed ubuntu on my macbook, and I'm having a bit of an issue...
<gordonjcp> isasha: don't ask to ask
<isasha> gordonjcp: I was coming to the point...
<isasha> it says that I have to launch the rEFIt shell, which I cannot find
<gordonjcp> isasha: don't use refit, use refind
<isasha> is it at boot, in the OS? I can boot into mac os x, but not into ubuntu
<gordonjcp> isasha: from OSX you download and run reFIND
<isasha> ok
<anonee> what are the default parameters that I should use when mounting an ext4 partition?
<gordonjcp> isasha: that puts in a bootloader similar to GRUB that will let you load either OSX or Linux
<gordonjcp> isasha: when you load Linux, it will chainload GRUB off your Linux partition
<pfifo> anonee, you dont have to specify anything to get the default parameters, hence there called default
<daftykins> anonee: do you mean within fstab or just the mount command?
<gordonjcp> isasha: make sure you paypal the refind guy a donation, it's worth it
<isasha> are you 'that guy' ^^ :P
<gordonjcp> isasha: no
<gordonjcp> isasha: just a very satisfied customer ;-)
<isasha> :)
<isasha> I guess I can make an exception in my no-paying-for-software-ever policy :)
<gordonjcp> isasha: FWIW I am running 12.10 on a Macbook 3,1 dualbooting with OSX Lion
<pfifo> freedom isnt fre
<Bjond> so long as it's free software, you shouldn't feel bad paying
<isasha> I'm using 4,2 gonna dual boot 13 and lion
<gordonjcp> I should update from 12.10 but I'm lazy
<isasha> does hw acceleration work with videos and stuff?
<isasha> I read conflicting information online
<dzoni> hello
<dzoni> why evrytimes im trying to install ubuntu server i get message that GRUB isnt installed
<anonee> daftykins fstab or Storage Device Manager, I got an error "encrypted signatures detected" when I tried to let some script or software write to the partition, when writing a file manually there is no problems though, could it be because I checked "Allow any user to mount the file system",  "Allow a user to mount and unmount the file system", and "The owner of the device can mount it"? I mean these options are not supposed to encrypt anything or am I wrong? the
<anonee>  parameters added when I use these checkboxes are: users,user,owner
<jellf> hi all
<jellf> i have 2 PC
<doomlord> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/raing/compiz << is this where to get the source for ubuntu/unity's versions of Scale and other compiz plugins
<jellf> with Ubuntu 12.04
<jellf> and each PC installed thunderbird
<jellf> how i can sync both thunderbird
<jellf> so they have same content of email
<dzoni> why evrytimes im trying to install ubuntu server i get message that GRUB isnt installed
<daftykins> anonee: so it wasn't ever an encrypted disk?
<totuz> hello
<daftykins> hi
<totuz> I am trying to install Gnoppix
<daftykins> totuz: ubuntu support only here, sorry
<jellf> anyone can help me
<totuz> ok
<gordonjcp> !help | jellf
<ubottu> jellf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jellf> ubottu: ok sorry
<hadifarnoud> how can I find what CPU I have? It's a VPS.
<MrAlexandro> gordonjcp, if you still remember me, hi :)
<gordonjcp> MrAlexandro: hi
<gordonjcp> dzoni: are you getting the option to install GRUB?
<gordonjcp> dzoni: during the install, make sure you install GRUB to the right disk!
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: well you probably won't be shown the real one, have you cat'd /proc/cpuinfo ?
<gordonjcp> MrAlexandro: vaguely, can't remember what you were having problems with...?
<anonee> daftykins I created the volume using gparted, I didn't encrypt it or anything...
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: That's good enough for me. I needed it for a package I want to install
<MrAlexandro> gordonjcp me neither :D but i remember your nick, so you obviously helped me. think it could have been both bootlaoder and Apache … :)
<daftykins> anonee: sure it's nothing in your script doing it? i take it you've tried making this script point elsewhere to confirm?
<anonee> daftykins its not my script it's deluge, youtube-dl and so.... :(
<gordonjcp> MrAlexandro: possibly, that rings a bell
<daftykins> anonee: what does your fstab entry look like then?
<PoolShark_> need some help getting a highpoint rocket 620 working in precise...
<PoolShark_> 04:00.1 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE91A4 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)
<daftykins> PoolShark_: no driver so you're seeing no disks i take it?
<PoolShark_> correct
<PoolShark_> although highpoint says support is native in linux
<PoolShark_> I imagine there is not not a module for it in the precise distro
<PoolShark_> but it would be nice to confirm :)
<Kyos> list
<daftykins> PoolShark_: so your install is on a separate motherboard attached disk and is fully updated and upgraded?
<PoolShark_> yep
<daftykins> PoolShark_: has highpoint given a clue as to what module might provide it?
<PoolShark_> nope!
<PoolShark_> just says "Native Linux Support"
<daftykins> PoolShark_: ok i got some info
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid
<daftykins> PoolShark_: take a look at that, install dkms then there's a .tar.gz with driver .debs in
<daftykins> PoolShark_: if you're comfortable with what that involves go for it, otherwise let me know and i can assist
<PoolShark_> this isn't a RocketRaid
<PoolShark_> it's a Rocket
<daftykins> i see '620' though
<daftykins> probably same thing
<PoolShark_> the Rocket 620 and RocketRaid 620 are different products
<daftykins> oh right
<PoolShark_> Rocket 620 is just an HBA with no RAID functionality and a different SATA controller
<PoolShark_> the RocketRaid620 is an 88SE9123 or 9128 depending on vintage with native fakeraid functionality
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know how to get qjoypad to work in ubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> PoolShark_: can you pastebin the relevant entry from lspci -vv ?
<PoolShark_> http://pastebin.com/4KpzJERm
<PoolShark_> ahh
<PoolShark_> pata_marvell!
<PoolShark_> so I modprobed it and it loaded
<PoolShark_> but still no disks
<daftykins> PoolShark_: worth a reboot perhaps
<BlackDalek> I am trying to install qjoypad but make fails every time. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997514/ what do I need to do to fix this?
<daftykins> PoolShark_: fdisk -l is what you're checking for disks with?
<PoolShark_> yeah fdisk -l and blkid both return nothing
<BluesKaj> PoolShark_, what type of HDDs are you connecting to the adapter ,IDE / ATA ?
<daftykins> i'm confused at the PATA talk when its' output refers to SATA 6Gb
<PoolShark_> it's an external port multiplier chassis with 4 WD RE3 500GB drives in it
<PoolShark_> all sata
<daftykins> aww babies ;)
<BluesKaj> PoolShark_, ok , so it's an expansion
<PoolShark_> yeah
<PoolShark_> Sans Digital TR4M+
<PoolShark_> or something
<SteveBell> hi all. is there a combatibility table for ubuntu 13 and netbooks? found several wikis but some for ubuntu 9 others very chaotic.
<daftykins> SteveBell: it seems, given netbook owners coming in of late, #1 point is do you have enough storage XD
<DigitalIceCream> hello
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | SteveBell start here
<ubottu> SteveBell start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<captainfixerpc14> Could someone possibly assist in overcoming a type please in terminal ? I did this -sudo chown -R notroot:notroot /*    meant to do current folder not drive
<BlackDalek> I need help with installing qjoypad in ubuntu.... anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997514/
<captainfixerpc14> out put is bad - :-(  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997353/
<PoolShark_> whoops
<captainfixerpc14> indeed
<zafrix> buenas
<DigitalIceCream> !list
<ubottu> DigitalIceCream: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PoolShark_> you tried just chowning it back?
<PoolShark_> root should be able to do that
<OerHeks> captainfixerpc14, backup your home and reinstall
<PoolShark_> unless it just broke everything
<PoolShark_> worse comes to worst boot a live CD and mount the partition and chown it back
<captainfixerpc14> OerHeks, brand new install - almost done and ready to return - argggg
<captainfixerpc14> thats what I was hoping to do
<PoolShark_> ok gotta make dinner
<PoolShark_> thanks for your help
<ttom> did anyone ever try booting ubuntu live-cd from pxe and having the persistent storage?
<cazandobits> hi
<SteveBell> thanks MonkeyDust & daftykins but I read that this site will be discontinued on 15th sept. https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<cazandobits> anyone knows how I can add items to gnome-control-center
<SteveBell> what alternatives are there? this seems to be a weak point in ubuntu spreading if this question remains unanswered
<OerHeks> cazandobits, maybe this page is your answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/108060/is-it-possible-to-add-custom-items-to-system-settings-window
<cazandobits> OerHeks, I already read it
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  what's a weakness? altrenatives to what?
<SteveBell> weakness = if people don't know previous to install if ubuntu will run on their hardware. alternatives to "friendly ubuntu" page
<BlackDalek> I need help with installing qjoypad in ubuntu.... anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997514/
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  the !hardware list is more exhaustive, i guess, i had never seen that "friendly" page before
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust: well there's the certified program, where mark is trying to make some money and then there's tons of discontinued programms. so correct me if I'm wrong but I can't find a current and maintained answer to my question
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  as this is support only, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SteveBell> hm isn't asking if ubuntu runs on certain hardware support related?
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get a ubuntu web server set up... Where does ubuntu hide httpd.conf?
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  yes, but we have the !hardware list for that
<magesing> Do I write a fresh one and stick it in /etc?
<linuxliam> is preload proven to help system performance?
<MonkeyDust> linuxliam  it's nice
<SteveBell> could you post a link? I can't seem to find that
<MonkeyDust> linuxliam  in a terminal, type           apt-cache show preload    , see what it says
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  ubottu just showed you, scroll down on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust: I'm on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks but the netbook in question is not listed
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  any reason why you think it shouldnt work?
<ttom> is there a way to have persistent storage when booting live-cd from network (pxe)
<SteveBell> yes, I tried installing ubuntu 13.04 a couple of month ago and had very slow boot times (8mins) as the regular boot. fell back to ubuntu 12.10 with boot times around 1;30-2mins. maybe the problem has already addressed but since I can't find any info on hardware compatibility about this netbook I wonder if it would be a good idea to give 13 another try. I really like the changes in ubuntu from 12 to 13
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  a couple of months, you say. maybe it was before the official release? when it was unstable?
<anonee> daftykins: it's working now, it's   /dev/sdc1   /mount/mydrive   ext4   defaults   0   0
<anonee> however, there was user,users,owner instead of defaults when it wasn't working, the question is: how on earth could the options ("Allow any user to mount the file system",  "Allow a user to mount and unmount the file system", and "The owner of the device can mount it") prevent an application from writting on the file system since this application is run as my user account?!
<SteveBell> no it was officially released at that point
<daftykins> anonee: *shrug* :)
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  then try and see what it does now
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust: so maybe I should wait for 2014 for 13.10 and LTS?
<anonee> daftykins lol
<Dr_willis> anonee,  even if the user mounts the ext2/3/4 - the permissions On the files on the fileysstem could prevent the user from accessing the files.
<ttom> SteveBell: i would advice using lubuntu on slower HW
<Dr_willis> anonee,  just because the user mounts the ext4  - dosent make everything on th eext4 owned by them
<SteveBell> ttom ok will have a look
<ttom> is there a way to increase the verbosity of casper through boot params?
<anonee> Dr_willis, daftykins, you know what? I think the real question is: what are the defaults? I mean since when I replaced "users, user, owner" by "defaults" everything worked as it should, then what I may wanna know is "what are these defaults" and this I will have to read more about debian in order to know more about. agree?
<Sta1ker> hello, what would be the best option to run a script on system startup? my scenario goes like this i have made an encrypted volume using trucrypt and opensc i would like to write a script the makes sure that the card is in the reader and everytime i take it out or in it would auto mount or dismount. what would be the best option, running a system v script or making a script when lightdm logs in? is there lightdmrc?
<holstein> anonee: re: your question about latency.. i wouldnt bother with the lowlatency kernel, unless you are interested in lowering your latency
<anonee> holstein thank you very much for remembering, and it's now set to 256 milliseconds and I'm happy, but you know what I should have used linux a few years ago before ASIO4ALL for windows was written, that was when I was struggling with midi :D
<Dr_willis> anonee,  the defaults for a ext2/3/4 would be the permissiopns on the filesystem. I do NOT think any of those options would override the permissions/ownership of the files on the filesystem
<Dr_willis> anonee,  you are using a USB flash drive with ext4 as a removeable drive going from one pc to another? or what exactly? i missed theoriginal  question
<amireldor> is there a way to install let's say `kubuntu-desktop` and later on removing it completly, returning to the original state with only-Unity (or LXDE in my case) installed?
<holstein> amireldor: yes
<Dr_willis> amireldor,  its possible.. but not as easially done. since kuuntu-desktopis a meta package.
<doomlord> anyone here know how to build compiz plugins..
<Dr_willis> amireldor,  i just leave allthe *-desktops installed. ;)
<amireldor> holstein, can you elaborate please?
<amireldor> holstein, is there some way like `checkinstall` on make's?
<Dr_willis> amireldor,    Installing kubuntu-desktop installs the meta package that pulls in dozens+ of other packages.. removeing them can be a pain. ;)  but possible
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> amireldor: ^^ for example..
<amireldor> holstein, hmm ok, will read
<anonee> Dr_willis ofcourse they're the permissions :) no it's not a USB it's a hard disk.. btw when I first formatted the volume everything seemed to fail until i used gparted, then  somebody helped me to chown that mount point dir from root to me, I left the drive for a couple of days just because I needed to add a dot in the end of the chown command,
<amireldor> Dr_willis, yeah I know it's a metapackage, thanks for the help
<holstein> amireldor: you can always manually keep track of what is being installed, and see that the pacakges are removed
<Dr_willis> anonee,  dont forget you have to chown/chmod after its mounted. :)  seen a few people get confused about that and try to chown the mountpoint beofr the fs was mounted
<amireldor> holstein, there's probably a way to get a list of packages in a meta-package
<holstein> amireldor: i run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop', then i copy what is being installed to a text file.. i could name that "thingsTOremoveLATER.txt"
<Bjond> holstein: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<holstein> Bjond: you want me to direct that to amireldor ? i save the text file.. otherwise, go ahead and share that with the person asking the question.. thanks!
<kevlar555> Hi folks!
<vadi> Is it possible to pipe output to something that will highlight certain words for me? I don't want to use grep as that will eliminate other text.
<Dr_willis> vadi,  check out 'colortail'
<vadi> Appreciated.
<Slart> vadi: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7393906/highlight-text-similar-to-grep-but-dont-filter-out-text   lots of good suggestions there
<Dr_willis> vadi,  theres also several similer tools.. they rely on regular expressions to colorize stuff
<vadi>  ty!
<vadi> Weird why they suggest grep, it wipes all lines it doesn't match on.
<Slart> Dr_willis: colortail looks nice.. never heard of it before
<Slart> vadi: I think they either make grep match all lines (but just a small part) or make grep print out lines before and after the match
<Dr_willis> i imagine with regular expressons you could make grep match all lines.. AND also do somthing to lines that match a differnt regular expression
<Sta1ker> hello, what would be the best option to run a script on system startup? my scenario goes like this i have made an encrypted volume using trucrypt and opensc i would like to write a script the makes sure that the card is in the reader and everytime i take it out or in it would auto mount or dismount. what would be the best option, running a system v script or making a script when lightdm logs in? is there lightdmrc?
<vadi> That's more work than I'd like to do... and colortail doesn't work with a command line argument, requires a .conf file beforehand. I do wish there was a tool that let me just colorize something in the output.
<Dr_willis> !find ack
<ubottu> Found: backuppc, cinder-backup, cracklib-runtime, dconf-gsettings-backend, deja-dup-backend-gvfs, deja-dup-backend-ubuntuone, dpkg-repack, execstack, gconf-service-backend, gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (and 1189 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ack&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Dr_willis> Sta1ker,  /etc/rc.local runs near the end of the boot sequence, it runs even if lightdm dosent start up
<linuxliam> how would i set time to 12 hour format from terminal ?
<PoolShark_> back
<PoolShark_> so anyway
<Dr_willis> while read line ; do (echo $line | grep PATTERN) || echo $line  ; done < inputfile
<Dr_willis>                seems easy vadi
<Sta1ker> Dr_willis: is it part of init or sysv?
<Dr_willis> linuxliam,  set it where?
<Dr_willis> Sta1ker,  /etc/rc.local  is ran as part of the default init process.   which is UPSTART
<Dr_willis> Sta1ker,  sysv on ubuntu is actually Upstart  in the background just sort of emulateing sysv
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<linuxliam> Dr_willis: the time format on a default ubuntu is 24 hours not 12 i was wondering if there is a way to set it to 12 hour using the terminal
<Dr_willis> time default where exactly? You mean the panel clock somewhere? I dont have ubuntu sitting here in front of me
<Sta1ker> Dr_willis: init is the main one, upstart is the second init process that supports multithreading m i right?
<Dr_willis> Sta1ker,  upsart replaces sysv.   so however they all go together. :) i rarely need to mess with the details
<Sta1ker> Dr_willis: thx
<linuxliam> Dr_willis: my apologise yes i do mean the panel clock
<dougl> anyone use digikam?
<Dr_willis> linuxliam,  there may be some gconf or dconf settings to change it. those can be changed via the command line
<breaker313> Hi .* After Upgrading to 13.04 - having trouble with Unity and solved it - I can't configure alternative wallpapers ... any ideas?
<dougl> question for an experienced digikam user... when viewing the map with thumnail representing group of pics how do you view or select that group?
<Dr_willis> breaker313,  test with a newly made user. see if they have the same issue.
<breaker313> Dr_willis Yes, having the same issue, but curious: the loginscreen has the chosen wallpaper ...
<Dr_willis> breaker313,  so where is the wallpaper not being used at?
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. back in about an hr or 2..
<MisterT> hello
<daftykins> hi
<MisterT> hi daftykins
<daftykins> got a question or just arrived for the evening?
<lucian> who wanna talk me create private chat with me
<MisterT> Actually I was wondering if anyone had an expierce installing SpotWeb, I've been trying to install through the Software Center and it just hangs there after a while.
<daftykins> MisterT: have you tried installing it via the command line to watch what it does?
<MisterT> would that be something like sudo aptget -instal spoweb? sorry I'm kinda new to this
<aquarat> is there any way of reseting a machine from the bash terminal, remotely via ssh if every command you issue returns "bus error" ?
<reisio> I s'pose you'd have to try all ways to be sure :p
<Random832> aquarat: any way of doing so would probably involve executing a command
<FaxinBerlin> Bot Error: 2938 Sudo /attempt .run script-fail
<Random832> aquarat: you could try /sbin/reboot -f, but no guarantees... everything returning "bus error" probably means some kind of hardware problem anyway
<aquarat> yes
<aquarat> I tried /sbin/shutdown -r now
<aquarat> but that also returns bus error
<FaxinBerlin> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cautionary.png < #ubuntu problems.
<aquarat> I'm hoping there's a built in reset command in bash?
<Random832> reboot (and halt) -f bypass the normal shutdown process
 * aquarat tries
<aquarat> ... I also can't log back into the machine
<Random832> but no guarantees - you may have to do a hard reboot... you may have to call your hosting company, if you don't have physical access
<aquarat> via ssh
<aquarat> it gives a key exchange error
<Random832> of course you can't, i'm not sure why you expected to be able to
<Random832> i thought you meant you already had a session open from before
<aquarat> well yes
<aquarat> I do
<aquarat> I have a session open
<aquarat> so I either fix it now
<aquarat> or don't :P
<FloodBot1> aquarat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Random832> anyway, try reboot -f, or do a hard reset, those are your options
<Random832> i'll bet it doesn't come back up afterward either way
<aquarat> no such file or directory bus error
<aquarat> I should have set up a watchdog :(
<Random832> is this a server you physically control, or is it at a hosting company?
<PocketDog> e-uac regularly crashes my display with 'segmentation fault'. Not even running as root. Annoying
<aquarat> hosting company
<Random832> call them - it's probably a hardware problem anyway, you can have them try a hard reboot, but i'll bet it doesn't come back up
<aquarat> cool
<aquarat> thanks for your help :)
<Random832> anyway, if you can't run shutdown or reboot, you're out of options, unless you have something like an already-running interactive python or something
<aquarat> mmm
<Random832> there's nothing built in to bash
<aquarat> unlike busybox
<PoolShark_> hrm... still can't get this marvell sata controller working
<aquarat> "echo" is built in
<aquarat> :D
 * aquarat tries echoing to proc
<aquarat> or dev
<brafa81> español?
<aquarat> lolol, echo to /dev/null works :D
<PoolShark_> un poco
<brafa81> spanis ?
<brafa81> jajajj ok
<brafa81> donde puedo conectarme que sea en español ?
<phaedra> !es | brafa81
<ubottu> brafa81: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aquarat> Random832, is there any way you can think of of resetting an Ubuntu machine by echoing something to a /dev or /proc, etc. file ?
<aquarat> like echo "1" >> /dev/reboot
<brafa81> ok gracias
<FaxinBerlin> Hi I deleted my C:// I think, how do I fix problem? My friend helped me delete my C:// to speed up computer.
<dr_willis> aquarat:  cant say ive ever seen that done.. dosent mean theres not ;0 just never needed to do it that way
<dr_willis> FaxinBerlin:  ask in #windows perhaps
<FaxinBerlin> My computer wont work
<FaxinBerlin> i use ubuntu
<dr_willis> FaxinBerlin:  ubuntu dosent use c:\
<FaxinBerlin> i renamed it
<FaxinBerlin> looks nicer
<aquarat> thanks dr_willis
<aquarat> there must be a way
<dr_willis> aquarat:  i do seem to recall some heartbeat services that could reboot a machine automatically in some cases
<dr_willis> aquarat:  what are you trying to do exactly and why?
<Random832> aquarat: hang on
<aquarat> I have a remote machine, which I'm connected to via ssh
<aquarat> it started giving a "bus error" output to commands in bash
<aquarat> now I can't log in from other ssh clients
<aquarat> and I can't run anything other than "echo"
<dr_willis> you are seeing dmesg/syslog messages in your ssh session?
<aquarat> no
<aquarat> dmesg is one of the many commands that results in "command not found\nbus error"
<aquarat> where \n is printed as new line
<Random832> aquarat: try kill -9 1 (NOTE to everyone else: this is normally a highly dangerous command, and is not normally useful outside of aquarat's situation - don't try this at home)
<dr_willis> echo is  a bash builtin,   so its possible theres been some very nasty hard disk or other hardware faliure
<aquarat> that's quite smart Random832
<dr_willis> there may  be other ;builtins' you can run.. but  the system might not even comeback  up if you reboot it
<Random832> kill is a bash builtin
<aquarat> ah
<aquarat> session terminated
 * aquarat waits
<Random832> good luck
<aquarat> awesome
<dr_willis> exTerminated! ;)  Like a Dalak! ;P
<aquarat> I figured there must be some built in commands
<Random832> i bet it won't come up, though, in which case call your hosting company
<aquarat> lolol @ dalek
<aquarat> egggs
<FloodBot1> aquarat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> this is a Virtual machine> or a real physical server?
<aquarat> physical server
<Random832> the issue he described sounds like a hardware fault, probably in memory (or in some part of the motherboard relevant to accessing memory)
<dr_willis> yep. dosent sound good..
<aquarat> it appears that killing 1 (init?) has kicked me off but not reset the machine
<aquarat> but that's okay
<aquarat> I'll e-mail the hosting company and ask them to reset
<aquarat> should be interesting to see if it does come up
<aquarat> thanks for your help :)
<Random832> yes, 1 is init
<Random832> killing it causes a kernel panic, if i remember correctly
<aquarat> I must admit I've never seen the bus error message before
<dr_willis> the mother-in-law of all processes
<dr_willis> ;)
<aquarat> haha
<dr_willis> Me either.. never seen the bus stuff
<aquarat> the machine still responds to network comms
<Random832> i've never seen it in an intel
<aquarat> it just doesn't allow ssh connections
<aquarat> it's not an intel ;)
<Random832> you get it on sparc solaris for unaligned memory access
<Random832> and on some other UNIXes for stuff that would be a segmentation fault on linux
<aquarat> it's an arm machine
<Random832> ah
<dr_willis> an arm server? thats a little unusual
<aquarat> well it's used for simple stuff
<dr_willis> its not a raspberry-pi on a big fat fiber line? ;)
<aquarat> I'm sure this isn't the best way of doing things but I have a whole bunch of other machines creating reverse ssh tunnels into it
<aquarat> haha
<aquarat> it's an O-droid x
<aquarat> or odroid-x
<Random832> dr_willis: no, a repurposed surface RT
<aquarat> quad core 1.4GHz machine
<dr_willis> getting to be a lot of neat little arm-mini pcs out there.
<aquarat> yes...
<aquarat> I've just ordered the odroid-xu
<aquarat> that's one of the new arm BIG.little cpus
<aquarat> which is effectively an 8-core processor
<Random832> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php - looks like a pi-like-object to me
<aquarat> but it switches between low power cores and high power cores depending on work load
<aquarat> it's very similar to the pi, just with a lot more memory and with a lot more processing power
<aquarat> ...but obviously more costly
<Random832> i was thinking of getting a pi to replace my aging "home server" computer
<dr_willis> hmm that odroid-xu looks like a Raspberry-pi on steroids.  ;)
<Random832> how much does this thing cost
<aquarat> oh
<aquarat> I love pis
<aquarat> well
<dr_willis> Pi $35 odroid xu = $140 from what i just saw
<aquarat> arm sbcs in general... there's awesome
<aquarat> there's also olimex...
<aquarat> it all depends on what you're trying to achieve
<dr_willis> Better Mame Arcade  Machine! ;)
<aquarat> my home alarm system is driven by an olimex machine :P
<aquarat> https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/iMX233/
<dr_willis> Been using Plex on Ubuntu - serveing videos to my Pi-Plex  raspberry pis. :)
<Random832> [i run mostly IRC and various random command line stuff off a 1GHZ Athlon64 X2
<dr_willis> makes for a nice setup once you fnd a decent remote for the pis
<linuxliam> i remeber how to edit gconf strings via the terminal but i don’t remember the layout if the command
<aquarat> lol Random832
<Random832> and file serving / backups
<Random832> with a massive external hard drive
<Random832> well my primary computer is a laptop, which isn't conducive to either A) always-on things like IRC or B) attaching an external hard drive to
<aquarat> I use a combination of different arm sbcs for different tasks... I use a Solidrun Cubox as a file server, it runs Ubuntu and mdadm on an a set of esata drives. It has a gbit ethernet link, so it's great for file serving
<dr_willis> its always nice when you can replace a huge old desktop box with a little Pi. ;)
<aquarat> hehe
<Random832> yeah it's basically an old desktop my parents were throwing away
<dr_willis> i just have to get the wife trained to use Plex and XBMC now on the tvs so she can dump her other set top boxs
<Random832> set up headless next to the TV (it can't output video to the TV for some reason even though the TV has vga-in)
<aquarat> I feel a bit sad when I can't find a use for old desktop PCs... there was a time in my life when there was always place for an old machine
<dr_willis> been cleaning out ones all weekend here from the garrage.
<dr_willis> set up MAME for the grandkids on them. is about all i have done lately
<daftykins> aquarat: i know that pain :(
<dr_willis> bbl
<aquarat> well I'm glad I'm not alone :P
<Random832> do any of these pi-alikes have wi-fi?
<aquarat> er
<aquarat> the olimex boards do
<Random832> i'd love to shove it in a corner and not have it take up an ethernet outlet
<aquarat> not all of them, but the A13 in particular does, it has 1 GHz dual core arm cpu on it
<aquarat> with vga output and a bucketload of gpios
<aquarat> I have some of my pis running on the wifi network using small wifi usb dongles... they work reliably, provided they're close to the access Point
<Random832> since my ATT router only has four ethernet ports - i've been making excuses not to set up the magic wifi box that the secondary [wireless, but doesn't work off of home wifi] DVR needs
<aquarat> where close is < 20 meters
<aquarat> I've cabled my home... I have gigabit ethernet everywhere :P
<aquarat> I have 4gbit ethernet linking my desktop (upstairs) to my server (downstairs)
<aquarat> speed :(
<lauratika> everytime i start ubuntu or login after lock screen resolution changes and adds a black strip on top of the screen or the bottom, then i have to set manually another resolution to have the screen work again, any iadea what can be the issue?
<holstein> lauratika: graphics driver support... an xorg.conf that is not "right"...
<lauratika> holstein: how can i change this?
<holstein> lauratika: you would need to test, to confirm what needs to be changed. and there is always an option that that is as good as it gets
<lauratika> so where i start?
<holstein> lauratika: ?
<lauratika> holstein: yeah, what can i do then?
<holstein> lauratika: do you have an xorg.conf? if not, then that is not the problem.. are the drivers available for you hardware?,, if so, try them
<cazandobits> hi
<cazandobits> How I can remove all tool for universal acess (orca...)
<cazandobits> ¿?
<lauratika> where should xorg.conf should be?
<ZIPY> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> cazandobits: i would use a package manager to remove packages.. whatever i am comfortable with
<ZIPY> lauratika: !xorgconf
<ZIPY> !xorgconf | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<cazandobits> I want to delete ubuntu software center
<kostkon> cazandobits, why??
<cazandobits> I preffer synaptic and gdebi
<daftykins> cazandobits: no point
<cazandobits> why?
<cazandobits> daftykins, why?
<PocketDog> the software centre is hopeless. It takes forever to do anything
<daftykins> cazandobits: it's not going to be large, taking up space...
#ubuntu 2013-08-18
<goddard> Anna the steam game is on sale for like 3.39 right now
<Marlenee> gcc is broken in my ubuntu i do = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade = and i still get same error while install something and here is the log of "pip"
<Marlenee> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/p6bM21xS8tECRIZptTKr/
<PocketDog> one more try
<PocketDog> .np
<Marlenee> all sleep now ??
<cartusia> where do you go to find out the command line equivalent to open a program
<cartusia> for example under the Unity system settings
<cartusia> I am trying to open software sources (I believe that is what it is called)
<cartusia> but just in general where do you find out about stuff like that
<cartusia> sometimes its pretty straight forward other times it is not :(
<kostkon> cartusia, open the software centre and select edit -> software sources
<kostkon> cartusia, generally you use the dash to search for applications
<qkall> man the size of this room is really lagging my zipit z2 [weechat]
<qkall> ...weird...
<cartusia> I said through the commandline
<cartusia> kostkon, the GUI is not working, and I made pretty sure to be clear "command line"
<bazhang> !apt-get | cartusia
<ubottu> cartusia: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<cartusia> thanks for the answer its not just what I was looking for and I already
<bazhang> cartusia, to search use apt-cache search
<FatalPriapism> Does anyone have any experience with setting up 4 monitors running off 2 gfx cards?
<kostkon> cartusia, your sources list files reside in /etc/apt  in particular your main one is /etc/apt/sources.list and the others are in the subfolder /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Marlenee> gcc is broken in my ubuntu i do = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade = and i still get same error while install something and here is the log of "pip"
<Marlenee> this is the log = http://paste.pound-python.org/show/p6bM21xS8tECRIZptTKr/
<FatalPriapism> I've got 4 monitors on two graphics cards, and it runs as two desktops, but I only want a single desktop across all 4 monitors...any ideas/
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: about the only suggestion that I can think of is seeing whether or not the configuration utility for the graphics cards supports that option (AMD Catalyst or Nvidia, etc).
<FatalPriapism> they're both AMD...haven't seen anything of that liking in the utility so far :/
<PatrickDickey> Under Display Manager (on the left), and Multiple Displays, do you have an option there? Mine says Single Display (Multiple Desktops) but I only have one monitor hooked up.
<Guest72154> test
<PatrickDickey> passed ;)
<FatalPriapism> yeah, but unfortunately it only allows for multi display with other monitors on the adapter
<PatrickDickey> FatalPriapism: can you modify your X.Org configuration to do it? (I'm not sure if it's possible, but it's a suggestion)
<FatalPriapism> Took a look at it, nothing that outwardly suggests it would do any good
<sl3ax> Hi to all, can I also create an usb with MAC OS by using Unetbootin?
<daftykins> sl3ax: disk utility can also do it
<daftykins> no need for unetbootin
<waterlite> hey all
<daftykins> hi
<sl3ax> daftykins: thanks. But with unetbootin it will work too,right?
<daftykins> in some configs yeah
<sl3ax> daftykins: alright, thanks again
<phillyj> can someone recommend a lightweight distro that I want to use to XBMC? xbmcbuntu is giving me hardware conflicts
<usr13> phillyj: What is a hardware conflict?
<daftykins> phillyj: what's happening? also there are xbmc channels :(
<phillyj> usr13: i think i'm having some driver issues on my video card
<usr13> phillyj: (It is probably best to fix what you have.)
<phillyj> daftykins: whats the xbmc channel?
<daftykins> phillyj: are you getting a black screen trying livecd mode?
<usr13> phillyj: What does lspci say about it?
<usr13> phillyj: The xbmc channel is #xbmmc
<usr13> phillyj: The xbmc channel is #xbmc
<phillyj> daftykins: well, i can load up the ubuntu part of xbmcbuntu but the xmbc goes into a loop at the splash screen
<phillyj> usr13: i haven't tried lspci yet and i'm too tired to do it now; been at it all day
<daftykins> phillyj: source ISO downloaded ok? 12.2 for your appropriate graphics brand yes?
<phillyj> daftykins: yes, it has catalyst driver (is amd specific version iso)
<daftykins> ugh AMD land
<phillyj> yea
<daftykins> phillyj: you should install, SSH in, fully update + upgrade
<daftykins> then try
<daftykins> then reinstall the latest catalyst if it's old
<phillyj> ehat do you mean by fully update?
<phillyj> update catalyst?
<phillyj> amd driver
<daftykins> SSH in and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nitenik> всем привет
<PatrickDickey> !russian | nitenik
<ubottu> nitenik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * PatrickDickey just a guess...
<nitenik> yup)
<nitenik> good night
<hylian> if I just wanted to install gnome 3 classic version, what would i install... sudo apt-get install gnome-classic-session? (Just kidding, i checked gnome-classic-session.)
<dr_willis> hylian: what Ubuntu  version?
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xvicarious> I'm having problems with boot repair.  I have the paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5998021/
<hylian> dr_willis: Xubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit
<dr_willis> hylian: as far as i know you need the latest gnome shell ppa.  but that may not work for 12.04
<xavier23> HI! I've got 6.0 LTS installed, need to upgrade to 12.04
<xavier23> Any ideas?
<xavier23> Using ssh
<dr_willis> xavier23:  do a clean install instead
<hylian> dr_willis: i know i can install gnome 3, and one of the options will then be gnome 3 classic. (Without adding any ppa's), but I want to be as light as I can with the installation of the non-light gnome 3.
<dr_willis> hylian:  no idea if thats possible. its like a theme for gnome shell i thought
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> xvicarious, If you get no help here look at this link, and make a thread there and the author will stop by and help you. Post the bootinfo script in your thread. They are there m-f.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<hylian> dr_willis: i don't know. I am confused as to what is and what isn't actually gnome 3. It looks like gnome 3, acts like gnome 3, and has the options of gnome classuc, and gnome classic with no visual extras, which is pretty light then.
<dr_willis> hylian:  as far as i know the latest 3.8 gnome shell has the new official gnome2 look.   earler gnome 3  you had to use one of the fallback modes.
<dr_willis> if i want old looks.. i use lubuntu. :)
<PatrickDickey> Gnome 3 dropped the "look", and went back to the Gnome 2 look? Or it's just a shell for it?
<hylian> dr_willis: hmm, well when i install gnome-shell here, I get the gnome 3 look, and the pseudo gnome 2 +/- graphical extras option... so...
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  like a theme/option
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh ok
<dr_willis> hylian:  and what gnome versiin is it
 * PatrickDickey uses Lubuntu also, so I don't see all of that stuff anymore
<hylian> dr_willis: according to it's man pages, 3.
<dr_willis> i imagine when 3.8 gets common the other ways to get a gnome 2 look will die off.
<wilee-nilee> PatrickDickey, Its like the modern version of fords Thunderbird, its not the real thing. ;)
<dr_willis> hylian:  i think you must use a 3.8 ppa for the gnome official  g2 look/method/tgeme
<hylian> dr_willis: i have seen screen shots of gnome 3, and this is a dead ringer. so either it is gnome 2 dressed to look the gnome 3 part, or it's gnome 3. (and i was informed that 12.04 did not have a ppa for gnome 2 at all, so this would have to be 3, wouldn't it?)
<PatrickDickey> wilee-nilee: Kind of like how my PT Cruiser is the modern "Woody" but it's not the same thing.
<wilee-nilee> you got it. ;)
<dr_willis> hylian:  theres several ways to get a g2 look
<dr_willis> cladsic. fallback. then the official g3.8  way
<hylian> dr_willis: yes, this I know. My question was how can I do the most minimalistic install of gnome 3 possible. since the download size was only slightly over 30 meg, I think i found it. Installing gnome-shell now.
<hylian> dr_willis: actually, if I wanted the g2 look, I would never had logged on. (I'm an Xubuntu user, remember?) ;)
<hylian> xfce does an awesom g2 impersonation, dr_willis.
<dr_willis> i cant eben remember  my own name  half the time
<dr_willis> i dont use xfce. so no idea
<dr_willis> unity. gnome shell or lxde is wgat i use
<hylian> dr_willis: no biggie. what I am trying to accomplish is the lcars look, for which i need the dreaded gnome.
<dr_willis> i dont really need gnome2
<hylian> dr_willis: that's good, because you can't get it. neither can i in 12.04 land.
<dr_willis> :)  i dont really tweak things much any more either
<dr_willis> a gnome2 theme may ro may not work in tge gnome2 look aluke mides
<hylian> dr_willis: well I wanted to say thank you, you are always very helpful doc! Thanks again. Ima go make my linux box look like lcars because I am an encourageable star trek geek. bye!
<OerHeks> Star Trek geeks use gnome4
<dr_willis> been reading star trek ebooks for thw last 3 months.
<Marlenee> if i add user with full permission like the root can be this security risk ???
<reisio> Marlenee: naturally
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: GNOME 4? Does it look like LCARS?
<reddeath68> I am running 13.04 and am looking to find detailed specs for my motherboard in an attempt to find compatible hardware upgrades.        I also was wondering is it possible to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit os of ubuntu?
<Marlenee> reisio : so how can i add user with full permission like root ??
<reisio> Marlenee: no need to add one, as root already exists
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, The add user gui has a admin option for the new user.
<Marlenee> i need to add one for learning
<dr_willis> give the user sudo rights you mean?
<dr_willis> put them in the admin group i belive
<reddeath68> I am running 13.04 and am looking to find detailed specs for my motherboard in an attempt to find compatible hardware upgrades.        I also was wondering is it possible to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit os of ubuntu?
<reisio> reddeath68: the sanest way to switch is to reinstall
<reisio> that goes for any OS
<dr_willis> tou don't  convert a 32 bit ubuntu install to 64 bit
<reisio> you could, but it'd take longer than "reinstalling"
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Marlenee> dr_willis : yes full sudo
<reddeath68> as i was afraid then i guess when my laptop comes back from warrenty it will be time to reload
<Ben64> reisio: no, you really can't switch
<KMo> apt-get upgrade is prompting me to choose which devices to install grub on - choices are sda sda1 dm-0 - i researched it and learned enough to know i could seriously wreck things if i pick incorrectly
<reisio> course you can
<reisio> it just takes longer, so it's not worth it
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, Do you have a install with a desktop and what release?
<Ben64> reisio: its just not possible
<reisio> Ben64: of course it is
<Ben64> you can believe whatever you want, but its still not true
<reisio> it's not a matter of belief :p
<Marlenee> wilee-nilee: i install VERSION="12.04.2 LTS, Precise Pangolin"  and it on ssh
<reddeath68> ok so what should i use to find the motherboard specs so I can check compatability for my system
<KMo> anyone know what device i should choose for my apt-get upgrade? sda sda1 or dm-0
<reisio> reddeath68: you could try lshw, but cracking it open would be simpler IMO
<reisio> KMo: how does the device factor into it? Boot loader?
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, Cool, just wondering with a standard desktop install the add user gui has a admin or standard option for new users, admin is sudo, I'm not familiar with ssh, my assumption is a cli access.
<ttom> i believe PXE boot is brocken in ubuntu when there are 2 network interfaces on the client pc
<reddeath68> I was hoping to avoid shutting it down opening the case and combim over it.... o well guess I have no choice
<KMo> sorry i missed part of the question. apt-get upgrade just upgraded grub2, now it's asking me which device to install GRUB on
<Ben64> reddeath68: well what do you need to know
<reisio> reddeath68: what is it you're thinking of upgrading?
<KMo> sda sda1 or dm-0
<reisio> KMo: ah
<reisio> KMo: are you dual booting?
<reisio> KMo: do you have more than one disk?
<KMo> no
<reisio> KMo: if no to bot, it'd be sda
<reisio> to both*
<KMo> its a hyper-v virtual server
<reisio> :/
<reisio> still, sda
<KMo> okay not dm-0
<KMo> obviously not sda1
<reisio> you'd probably know if it should be dm-0
<KMo> but i'm unsure about dm-0
<wilee-nilee> KM0201, W8?
<reisio> KMo: what does 'mount' output?
<reddeath68> in terms of hardware ram, video card, and wifi card as I have money available
<KM0201> willybilly0101: ? say what?  i think mean "KMo" (i'm km-zero)
<Ben64> reddeath68: you may want to ask in ##hardware
<wilee-nilee> KMo, W8 on the HD?
<reisio> reddeath68: lshw will tell you about your RAM
<reisio> reddeath68: crucial.com will tell you the rest
<reddeath68> currently using a amd athlon x64 duel core +3800 processor and a nvidia gt geforce 9400 video card cant remember what wifi card it
<reisio> (the rest you'd want to know about ram, that is)
<KMo> no, the ubuntu server is virtualized
<hylian> dr_willis: ok, i found out two things, 1) I am using gnome 3, according to gnome-session --version, which returns "gnome-session 3.2.1"... and 2) is you where right, the lcars theme will not work with gnome 3. *sigh* oh well. :)
<Ben64> reddeath68: laptop or desktop
<KMo> with a single virtual hard drive
<wilee-nilee> KMo, no gpt uefi?
<reddeath68> I had come across crucial while researching but as I had never heard of them I wasnt sure about using them
<reddeath68> desktop
<wilee-nilee> or raid
<KMo> only thing i can think is that it might be using lvm
<reisio> it's crucial's business to know how much RAM you can use
<reddeath68> the wifi is needed because im to far from router to run wire....
<Ben64> reddeath68: lshw and lspci should give you all the info you need
<reisio> KMo: check 'mount'
 * PatrickDickey is running crucial memory right now
<KMo> not sure about uefi
<KMo>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--drupal-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) tmpfs on /run ty
<reddeath68> ok I will check those two thank you very much
<KMo> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880) none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev) /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<reisio> KMo: just check your existing grub.cfg
<Ben64> KMo: in the future use a pastebin
<reisio> not really sure why it's even asking you
<PatrickDickey> reddeath68: Is your computer a home-built one, or did you buy it in a store?
<KM0201> reisio: thats what i was thinking
<KMo> yeah that's why i'm confused
<KMo> sorry Ben
<reddeath68> home built but not by me
<reddeath68> got for free back in 2006 so its a bit dated
<PatrickDickey> reddeath68: Do you know the manufacturer and model number of the motherboard? That's what will determine what types and how much RAM you can use.
<reddeath68> for the age its not bad but with things constantly changing id like to do some upgrades
<reddeath68> especially since I keep having issues running occassionally i freeze and have to hard reboot or graphics crash
<KMo> what exactly am i looking for in grub.cfg
<KMo> This is one of the lines:         linux   /vmlinuz-3.2.0-45-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--drupal-root ro
<reisio> KMo: root=
<reddeath68> the video card is a nvidia geforce 9400 gt and from what I have seen this means major issues with ubuntu and stability which I have experinced first hand many times
<KMo> dev/mapper/ubuntu--drupal-root is the name of the dm-0 device
<reisio> KMo: but not that root= :)
<reisio> KMo: look before that line for a 'root'
<reisio> KMo: probably say something like 'hd0', maybe 'msdos1', etc.
<reisio> KMo: if it's ordinary, anyways
<KMo> set root='(ubuntu-drupal-root)'
<KMo> i think its because this server was setup with LVM?
<reisio> drupal? :p
 * reisio shrugs
<Pinkie_Pylon> hello guys
<KMo> its a ubuntu web server running drupal
<reisio> I'd guess you want dm-0 at this point
<reisio> if you grep it for 'ubuntu-drupal-root' it should be clear
<Pinkie_Pylon> is anyone around to help a total noob like me?
<KMo> okay
<reisio> Pinkie_Pylon: mmmhmmm
<KMo> the choice in the grub config is /dev/dm-0 (19050 MB; ubuntu--drupal-root)
<Pinkie_Pylon> okay, i've just installed ubuntu and I am ahving two issues
<Pinkie_Pylon> having*
<Pinkie_Pylon> issue one is that I am using both my IGD and my graphics card to run a total of three monitors
<KMo> so if root is currently that then i guess i keep it at that?
<reisio> KMo: makes sense to me
<KMo> thanks
<Pinkie_Pylon> and when I tried booting into ubuntu it would only display the onboard monitor correctly, the other two would have flickering issues and a strange mouse tracing update issue
<reisio> why it couldn't figure that out on its own... :p
<KMo> i'll let you know if i blow something up. beautiful thing about hyper-v is i can snapshot the server before i do a reboot
<Pinkie_Pylon> it's quite a silly setup
<KMo> yeah really
<reisio> well, that's the beautiful thing about virtualization
<reisio> it just happens to be one thing that sometimes works with Hyper-V :p
<Pinkie_Pylon> so does anyone know how I can fix it?
<kasad>  umh so, I have this laptop that already has ubuntu on it but I need to reinstall, I boot from cd and keyboard is not working so I can't even choose the language
<KMo> i've never had a problem with it :p i have four linux servers running apache for drupal, apache for nagios, centos with elastix, and centos with GLPI. i snapshot them every time an upgrade looks even remotely out of the ordinary
<kasad> any tips
<kasad> ?
<KMo> LOL okay its not happy "GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/dm-0  Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start up properly."
<KMo> going to try sda
<KMo> hopefully it will be happy with that :S
<KMo> it worked with sda not sure if it will work with a reboot but i'll try tonight when no one will be accessing the site
<KMo> thanks for all your help
<dr_willis> put it on a flash drive :-P
<dr_willis> for backup
<RedefinedClank> If you're having trouble
<RedefinedClank> sudo rm -rf /
<reisio> RedefinedClank: doesn't work anymore
<RedefinedClank> Damn
<reisio> you'll have to find something else dumb to say to people
<RedefinedClank> Suicide Linux!
<reisio> heh
<reisio> pretty sure that's opt-in
<Pinkie_Pylon> hello, is anyone available to help me with a monitor problem?
<RedefinedClank> Prolly not
<cfhowlett> !ask|Pinkie_Pylon,
<ubottu> Pinkie_Pylon,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chucko> help is anyone able to help with stutterted tv with intel based based graphic running mythtv .26
<Pinkie_Pylon> i'm having problems running a triple monitor setup using PCi+IGP dual mode in my bios on ubuntu 13.10
<Diffyum> anyone know the install command for pen tablet ubuntu 13.04?
<cfhowlett> !details|chucko,
<ubottu> chucko,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kalel> Greetings.
<cfhowlett> Kalel, greetings
<Kalel> I have a big problem: my webcam doesn't works in my raring.
<cfhowlett> !details|Kalel,
<ubottu> Kalel,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chucko> I have a problem with stuttered tv viewing using hd home run. Motherboard is z77 with i5 processor and intel based graphics
<Pinkie_Pylon> so can no-one help me then?
<chucko> running mythbuntu 12.04 with upgrade to mythtv .026
<Kalel> I've installed the latest v4l-utils. Cheese doesn't detect my HP Truevision HD webcam.
<reisio> Kalel: what does lsusb say about it?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Pinkie_Pylon,
<ubottu> Pinkie_Pylon,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ozzloy> hi, the feed from my camera is blurry after running some opencv tutorials. how do i make it clear again?
<Kalel> reisio: Nothing. My webcam is 'invisible'.
<reisio> Kalel: got a more specific model #?
<Kalel> No.. I will paste it for you.
<Kalel> reisio: http://pastebin.com/pQdjHwBY
<Kalel> I tried open '/usr/share/applications/gstreamer-properties.desktop' but it doesn't exist in ubuntu 13.04 .
<Kalel> reisio: something?
<Kalel> cfhowlett: Can you have a look in the file pasted?
<reisio> Kalel: got a more specific laptop model #?
<cfhowlett> Kalel, no can do.  Great Firewall of China is blocking pastebin for some reason.
<Kalel> reisio: hp pavilion dv6 6190 64 bit
<Kalel> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/pQdjHwBY | Are you chinese?
<cfhowlett> Kalel, I can't see pastebin and ... no.
<Ben64> cfhowlett: you're not missing anything
<cfhowlett> Ben64, :)  that's harsh, man.
<Ben64> cfhowlett: i mean in that pastebin...
<Ben64> modem, fingerprint scanner, usb hubs
<Kalel> Ben64: So, for some unknown reason, my webcam is not working or even detected. We can see that is not showing it with 'lsusb'
<Ben64> are you sure you have a webcam
<cfhowlett> Kalel, try plugging into a different usb port.
<Ben64> its likely integrated into the screen area, and is not able to be unplugged
<Kalel> Ben64: Are you kidding? Of course I have one. Of my laptop. Integrated.
<Kalel> cfhowlett: ^
<Ben64> but are you sure? my hp laptop has a little circle in the center on top where a webcam could have been, but there is not one
<reisio> they tend to be USB devices nonetheless :)
<reisio> Ben64: you should draw one in, heh
<daftykins> XD
<Kalel> Ben64: I'm sure about it. Always worked fine. Probably this shit is broken...
<Ben64> watch the language, and make sure it isn't disabled in the bios or by a hotkey or something
<Kalel> HD Truevisio HD is the model.
<reisio> that's a marketing brand :)
<reisio> models have numbers and letters
<daftykins> Kalel: if nothing changes after shutting down, pulling mains + battery, then reassembling + switching back on, maybe there's no camera
<Kalel> daftykins: Opening the laptop, memory area, battery.. I can see a little cable that is prolly the camera. I will make some tests.. Thank you.
<Ben64> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02452221&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en#N1126
<Kalel> I saw everything relationed with this model of webcam. And really, I do not know the exactely model 'numbers and letters'..
<Kalel> Ben64: Instructions from the site is just for Windows system. Default.
<Ben64> Kalel: so? follow the steps for it not showing up in device manager
<Kalel> Ben64: Oh... I've not considered that..
<daftykins> i like my power idea.
<daftykins> power resets USB, if it's there, wooo
<Ben64> daftykins: pretty much what the hp link says
<Kalel> Thank you all. I will do it.
<Kalel> Good night.
<eropple> Hey there. I have an Ubuntu Server 13.04 machine with Linux softraid (known working) and I'm trying to use a RAID device as an LVM volume. It's being about as helpful as you'd expect; lvcreate is yelling at me about "Failed to wipe start of new LV." dmesg isn't showing anything interesting, even running lvcreate with -vvv it's not giving me any explicit clues as to what's going on, and Google isn't helping. Anybody have any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<eropple> Yeah, this is a desktop.
<eropple> Sorry, my bad.
<eropple> (SSH doesn't show me the head)
<eropple> Probably more luck there though, will give it a try.
<xmetal> just out of curosity, i installed enlightenment after seeing it talked about yesterday in here... not bad at all
<xmetal> :)
<daftykins> never 'eard of it
<reisio> xmetal: yeah
<reisio> good wm back in the day, interesting DE at this point
<sometwo> I am encountering stalls when doing a make check in a project located on a nfs share. strace shows the process being stuck on a read. wireshark shows an open operation followed by periodic renews, otherwise no action from the client. What is happening?
<cfhowlett> sometwo, sounds like a good question for #ubuntu-server if no response here ...
<sometwo> cfhowlett, oh? why?
<cfhowlett> sometwo, most users in this channel are end-users and don't do things at the higher end like you ... plus that ntfs share
<daftykins> nfs
<daftykins> sometwo: you actually made my day, someone bright enough to do all the things i'd have tried first :( alas i know no more
<sometwo> daftykins, hehe :(
<PatrickDickey> Ahh Enlightenment. XFCE made more minimal (if I remember right).
<daftykins> sometwo: able to try another protocol like CIFS? kinda avoids rather than targets the problem but i don't know :(
<PatrickDickey> sometwo does it have to be made on the nfs share, or could you copy the source to a local drive?
<xmetal> i am not a fan of these DE's that seem to be getting more and more bloated ... i wanted to give it a try
<xmetal> thats why i like XFCE ... light
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<sometwo> daftykins, yeah, I have an CIFS share too, it is working well on this machine. I have other clients that seems to have no issues with nfs
 * PatrickDickey has tried XFCE, LXDE (lubuntu), Enlightenment... For some reason LXDE stuck, where I gave up on the others.
<sometwo> PatrickDickey, yeah, that thought has crossed my mind.
<sometwo> PatrickDickey, but then I thought, this should be working.
<Marlenee> iam adding ssh key to my ssh so  i can connect from any where with my public key but its not login and keep asking me about password
<waterlite> hi all
<cfhowlett> waterlite, greetings
<waterlite> how are you ?
<PatrickDickey> I've actually heard that doing things via nfs is more difficult than cifs/samba. I can't exactly remember what the issue was, but it was recommended to go the cifs/samba route. Especially when mounting shares.
<PatrickDickey> Marlenee: Are you creating a ssh key for one of your computers, so you can log into it from others, or are you trying to upload the key to launchpad (or another site)?
<Marlenee> PatrickDickey :yes = ssh-keygen -t rsa        then           cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<PatrickDickey> Marlenee: That creates the public key on your computer. What do you want to do with it though? (Log into your computer from somewhere else, or upload it to launchpad or another site)?
<babinlonston> Error While Setting SSL Cetificate
<xmetal> back to the DE topic for a second, i do have my preferences, though I do not like one over another.. I just am open to trying ones i never heard of before
<sometwo> PatrickDickey, I think I have managed to get most "difficult" things sorted out with my nfs setup. nfsv4, ldap, krb5 och zfs
<PatrickDickey> sometwo: I have to agree with cfhowlett though. #ubuntu-server is probably a better place to ask about issues with nfs. They deal more with things like that than we would.
<Marlenee> PatrickDickey : i do this step then after that i add this key in my firend ssh server so i can conncet to his servr from my server via this command = ssh root@xxx.xx.xxx
<Senjai> Marlenee: use ssh-copy-id -i /link_to/key root@xx.xx.xx
<PatrickDickey> Marlenee: The first time you do that (ssh root@xxx.xx.xx) it should prompt you with his public key fingerprint, and ask if you want to save that. Select "yes" and it should work. To my knowledge though, you'll always have to supply the root password (or your password).
<Senjai> PatrickDickey: no, the whole point of ssh keys is so you dont have to enter credentials when you ssh in
<PatrickDickey> Marlenee: going on what Senjai just said, you can use scp also.
<Marlenee> yes it ask me to save the key and i said yes
<Marlenee> i make it before but i generate new key and its faild to login
<PatrickDickey> Hmmmm...  I think I'll be storing this topic for future reference. I've got two computers that I log in on, and this would make life a bit easier.
<itgold> hello everybody
<daftykins> hi
<itgold> how to create two identical partitions in ubuntu?
<itgold> gparted doesn't give me exact numbers
<reisio> itgold: why identical?
<reisio> daftykins: heyo
<itgold> I want to put them into the raid-1
<daftykins> reisio: hi sir
<itgold> so they have to be exactly same size
<reisio> I don't know about that :)
<reisio> probably want lvm anyways, though
<daftykins> ugh never partition RAID-1
<daftykins> that defeats the purpose of RAID-1
<itgold> ?
<itgold> I need those partitions on different drives
<PatrickDickey> itgold: I think daftykins means because if the drive goes bad, you lose everything anyhow.
<daftykins> so you're gonna mirror between two partitions on the same drive?
<daftykins> oh
<daftykins> itgold: so what are you doing? two partitions on two disks?
<itgold> right
<itgold> disks I have a different in size and one of them partially used by swap
<daftykins> oh that's a disaster waiting to happen
<Marlenee> PatrickDickey : any idea
<PatrickDickey> itgold, in Gparted, you can click on one of the partitions, and choose Modify/Resize. It will show you the current sizes (beginning and end blocks). Then you click on the other partition, and make sure the size is the same (not so much the same numbers, but the same amount of space between them).
<itgold> interesting, thank you PatrickDickey
<itgold> let me give it a try
<PatrickDickey> itgold make sure you cancel without changing anything on the first modify though.
<itgold> sure
<sometwo> PatrickDickey, daftykins, Apparently I should have run dmesg. CacheFiles: Error: Overlong wait for old active object to go away. Apparently it is related to the file caching I activated yesterday in an attempt to resolve some latency issues.
<daftykins> sometwo: ooh, interesting, thanks
<itgold> PatrickDickey, thank you, it works
<PatrickDickey> Glad to hear that itgold.
<itgold> :)
<bark> Hi I'm using an old Maverick liveCD (it's an emergency) and I need to install mdadm but I get the following error: libc6-dev : Breaks gcc-4.4 (<4.4.6-4) but 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 is to be installed. I'm confused by this error, which of those mdadm dependencies do I need to update to get mdadm to install? (i changed sources.list to be saucy) Thanks!
<dr_willis> you dont just change sources like that
<dr_willis> install what you need from the maverik repos
<bark> do they still exist? when i tried apt-get update it couldn't connect
<dr_willis> useing the eol servers
<dr_willis> !archive
<cfhowlett> bark, because maverick is end of life ...
<dr_willis> yes they exist. renamed
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bark> cfhowlett, i understand that, it's an emergency and it's the only cd i could find
<dr_willis> see the last url i think the bot gave
<bark> dr_willis, so far it's working, thanks!
<lansa> 中文
<cfhowlett> !cn|lansa,
<ubottu> lansa,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Marlenee> dr_willis: iam changing my ssh server name using this command    echo "ubuntu.user.com" > /etc/hostname
<lansa> 都是哪里人啊
<Marlenee> buy it doest change anything
<lusers> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<EatAtJoes> I installed an html5 using the mozilla store, any idea where the program is stored on my local hard drive?
<EatAtJoes> I checked ~mozilla in home, but no luck
<lotuspsychje> EatAtJoes: try #firefox mate
<itgold> did you install html5?
<EatAtJoes> I meant to say I installed an html5 app
<EatAtJoes> But missed the word "app"
<heath> how do you search for packages which depend upon g++
<heath> i.e. search for packages by their dependencies
<itgold> EatAtJoes it should be somewhere in a firefox plugins folder or something like that
<heath> apt-cache search rdepends foobar
<heath> neat
<heath> but apt-cache search rdepends g++ shows only the package "cupt"
<heath> and that can't be right
<vivid> is anyone else having an issue where the mouse cursor is randomly busy at idle?  seems to be happening more and more with no indication why it would think to be busy...
<Mace268> yes vivid, a couple times in the last couple weeks but I haven't researched it. Seems like Firefox might be the culprit though.
<lotuspsychje> vivid: did you try watching system monitor while it happens?
<vivid> seems like its unity to me
<vivid> considering the mouse cursor is busy while hovering the launcher
<vivid> or desktop, but not applications.  i dunno its pretty annoying
<lotuspsychje> vivid: im using indicator-multiload to see the load on system
<vivid> there is no load
<lotuspsychje> vivid: did you check your syslog?
<David> hi
<vivid> does it report bugs in applications? or just errors
<Mace268> When it happened to me it seems the cursor changed while hovering on firefox but failed to change back when moving off of it.
<lotuspsychje> vivid: you can try a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 to check in realtime
<girvo> hey all
<girvo> does anyone know a way to configure 13.04 (w/ laptop_mode tools) to change the default backlight intensity based on whether its plugged in or not?
<JainAmber> Hello
<holstein> girvo: i just set it, manually
<holstein> girvo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183335/reduce-screen-brightness-in-battery-mode-automatically might do
<Amau_Plus_Plus> Hola alguien por aqui??
<Amau_Plus_Plus> Espaol??
<holstein> !es | Amau_Plus_Plus
<ubottu> Amau_Plus_Plus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<girvo> holstein: cheers :)
<girvo> holstein: any idea on how to change the lowest cpufreq?
<holstein> girvo: elaborate
<girvo> holstein: mine is 0.78ghz but I want to up that a little bit with the powersave governor
<holstein> girvo: "up that a little" ?
<girvo> holstein: intel core i5 with 13.04 running laptop_mode and cpufrequtils
<holstein> up what?
<holstein> just set it higher
<girvo> holstein: change it to 0.9ghz as the lowest instead
<holstein> girvo: sure. you can do that AFAIK
<holstein> girvo: i did that with a netbook i had, once..
<girvo> holstein: I don't want to do it manually. I want to set the cpu governor to powersave, but set the lowest freq to 0.9ghz instead
<girvo> holstein: but I don't know what conf file I need to jump into to set that :)
<holstein> girvo: ?
<girvo> holstein: and I cant set it in the bios here
<holstein> girvo: i didnt set it in the bios.. i searched.. and found it.. i'll search again.. and link you
<girvo> holstein: cheers, I'm searching myself
<girvo> holstein: let ya know if I find it before you, but I've had no luck sof ar!
<holstein> girvo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860926 is a lot what i did, but that was back a few versions ago
<girvo> holstein: i'll give it a go cheers :0
<girvo> holstein: I've got the default governor set already, it works well :) problem is my lowest freq setting is toooo low
<holstein> girvo: i hear you.. and the settings are ini the file i linked.. or were
<holstein> girvo: you set it based on the "policy" you are suing
<holstein> using*
<girvo> holstein: Not in 13.04 apparently :P no biggie, I'm looking in the right place now I think, thanks man
<girvo> holstein: unless I set it to userspace and define it that way
<holstein> girvo: what would i do? just use the machine... there is no reason to mess with those anymore on moder equipment
<girvo> holstein: but thats not what i want
<holstein> girvo: i know what you want
<holstein> girvo: you want a little bit higher freq on the low end
<holstein> girvo: and it will be a config file
<girvo> holstein: I'm trying to eek out the most battery life out of this samsung series 5 laptop
<holstein> girvo: then, leave it low
<girvo> holstein: running 13.04 with the right configs has got it pretty damned good now (better than windows)
<holstein> girvo: rasing it will "eeK' out less battery
<girvo> holstein: I know that :)
<holstein> girvo: ?
<girvo> holstein: I want to trade a tiny bit less now, for better responsivness. find the sweet spot, if you will
<holstein> girvo: im not following you, friend..
<girvo> holstein: I'm kinda picky :)
<holstein> girvo: then, trade it
<holstein> girvo: you'll edit a config file..
<girvo> holstein: I'm trying to haha. but defaulting to powersave governor while not on AC drops it to 0.78ghz (turbo mode), and no config files that I've found will let me change what the lowest freq is.
<girvo> holstein: I think thats because it's pulling it from hardware, not config, but I'll keep looking
<holstein> girvo: you havent fund it, but its there
<girvo> holstein: wait, I think I've got it
<holstein> girvo: its not.. its there, and you just havent found it yet
<girvo> holstein: jumping into the manpage for cpufreq, I think it'll let me set it there
<girvo> holstein: I'm an idiot: it is in sysfsutils, you did point me in the right place :)
<holstein> girvo: ive been trying..
<holstein> :)
<girvo> holstein: cpufreq-set -d MINFREQ -g GOVERNOR
<girvo> holstein: That's not going to persist over a reboot though, will it?
<dr_willis_> nope i dont think so girvo
<holstein> girvo: i would have to try it, and reboot.. otherwise, if it doesnt, i would make it presist.. the changes i did were persistent
<dotty_the_hamste> Hello, I've forgotten my admin password. Is there a way to recover it?
<girvo> holstein: AHHH I worked it out
<holstein> dotty_the_hamste: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<girvo> holstein: gotta not use the tool, but echo into the /devices/cpu*/ etc. so it picks it up
<holstein> girvo: its all open.. so it *will* work out..
<girvo> holstein: True that! :)
<dotty_the_hamste> holstein: i tried pressing the left shift key but nothing happens and it boots normally
<girvo> holstein: One of the many reasons I've used linux for over 10 years now, it lets me do this sort of stuff without fighting me ;)
<holstein> dotty_the_hamste: the settings are in grub.. you'll need to make them "show"... you can maybe edit the grub config from a live CD to make the options show
<dotty_the_hamste> how do i do that?
<Rexodus> Tried that with my phone. 50MHz under the minimum clock, strange things start happening..
<holstein> dotty_the_hamste: do what? when i press shift is shows grub.. and if it doesnt, i press other keys til it does.. you are likely not hitting it at the proper time
<holstein> dotty_the_hamste: otherwise, you load a live CD, and edit the grub config to show the grub.. or, grab the data, and reinstall...
<Rexodus> sry. Wrong channel...
<dotty_the_hamste> i tried using a live cd to grab the data, but it is failing to mount my drives
<dr_willis_> press and hold left shift
<holstein> dotty_the_hamste: sounds to me you have other problems.. ike a failing hard drive or file system
<dr_willis_> you used encrytped homes dotty_the_hamste ?
<dotty_the_hamste> dr_willis_: yes
<dotty_the_hamste> dotty_the_hamste: my hard drives are fine, though you could be right about the file system
<dr_willis_> there ya go... :-(
<dr_willis_> i dont use encryptrd hd. so no idea how you mont them
<dr_willis_> mount
<dotty_the_hamste> i'll try again once and come back
<k0d3r> I cant remember a command! please help!
<smaudet> So I'm having disk 'thrashing' if you will - every so often about a gig or so of data is being written, and then erased, from my hdd. Any idea what thismight be?
<smaudet> its not my /tmp directory
<k0d3r> basically I want all combinations for a given set of characters. for example "command asdf" would result: asdf asfd adsf afds... etc
<k0d3r> I just cannot remember the command!
<k0d3r> and I have no idea how to google this
<smaudet> k0d3r: don't google it then
<smaudet> info bash -> ^s -> search for permutations
<smaudet> it exists, I believe you, I've used it before too
<k0d3r> smaudet: shuf
<dotty_the_hamste> ok, so i was able to reset the password with the passwd command but when i try entering it on the login screen, the screen goes black for a second and then returns back to the login screen
<dotty_the_hamste> why is this happening?
<k0d3r> smaudet: it could not be more obvious! :D
<smaudet> k0d3r: echo {a..d}{a..d} will do what you want, although it can't do arbitrary sequences
<smaudet> k0d3r: also shuf doesn't seem to work for me
<smaudet> I figured it out but the bash is pretty arcane
<smaudet> Its a 3 step process
<anticitizenone> I'm having a nightmare on my machine right now, and have been troping through google for hours, and have yet to find out ohw to resolve it, could anybody here help out?
<smaudet> !ask |  anticitizenone
<ubottu> anticitizenone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aric> Should I use "apt-get install postfix" or "tasksel install mail-server"? pros/cons?
<RealDrProxy> Oi!
<Migu`> ,,,
<Migu`> hey
 * PatrickDickey phew.. I'm still here. :P
<berndj> i'm trying to generate keys with gnupg, but something is eating entropy almost as fast as it gets generated. i have chrome open, and it has /dev/random open. who is so greedy for entropy and why? i'm not even using the gui!
<entreri> my brightness is low when i open my laptop
<entreri> and i must raw with fn buttom
<fabrizio> join/ #ubuntu.it
<fabrizio> join/#ubuntu.it
<andrex> use /join #channell
<fabrizio> andrex: thanks.... :9
<andrex> see /help
<andrex> np
<PatrickDickey> Does anyone have experience mounting LVM partitions? I need to know if it's one command or two (since I have a / and /home)
<zero_coder> i have got ubuntu now, i want to install windows 8 alongside
<zero_coder> i have created a seprate parititon for that
<zero_coder> but if i install windows i wont be able to boot into linux
<dr_willis> be sure you know how to repair grub
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zero_coder> dr_willis, i dont know
<dr_willis> see above url.. make a usb flash that has grub on it canbe handy also
<saw> Привет всем!!! )
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ano110h> hey guys
<ano110h> i have a quick q
<dr_willis> ok..
<ano110h> someone please answer me
<ano110h> ok
<ano110h> here goes
<ano110h> i just installed ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !enter | ano110h
<ubottu> ano110h: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ano110h> and
<ano110h> uhh
<ano110h> well
<FloodBot1> ano110h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ano110h> i only did
<ano110h> because
<wilee-nilee> Heh
<dr_willis> just state the question..  not 3 words at a timed
<dr_willis> guess he gave up.
<Marlenee_s> locate: can not stat () `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<Marlenee_s> error while i locate ?
<dr_willis> Marlenee_s:   try    sudo updatedb
<dr_willis> this a new install?
<Marlenee_s> dr_willis : thank you
<dr_willis> locate uses a database.. updated every 24 hrs.
<dr_willis> via cron
<Marlenee_s> i dont know how to use cron ?
<dr_willis> cron does it for you.. locate has a cron job
<dr_willis> a new install has no database.. yet
<Marlenee_s> what is the command to do that
<dr_willis> do what?
<Marlenee_s> do cron update database
<dr_willis> i gave it to you allready...
<dr_willis> updatedb
<dr_willis> cron runs  that daily
<Marlenee_s> yes i do but is this command i have to run it manually every day or is there command that do auto ??
 * xmetal yawns
<dr_willis> cron runs  that daily  ...........
<studio> Hi
<dr_willis> hello
<xmetal> keep meaning to try out gfxboot though i keep forgetting (not enough time)
<studio> I am new to linux
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pookiepaul_> hi scooby
<nitenik> hi
<nitenik> help me with aircrack
<dr_willis> hello
<nitenik> i wspend a night
<nitenik> with it
<Marlenee_s> dr_willis:  cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 8366: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nitenik> but i dont understend how to make drivers
<dr_willis> what are ypu  doing exactly
<Marlenee_s> try to run "cron updatedb"
<nitenik> I learn how to use aircrack ng
<dr_willis> Marlenee_s:  because thats  not a  legit command
<bazhang> nitenik, #aircrack-ng
<dr_willis> Marlenee_s:  why are ypu trying that
<nitenik> yup
<bazhang> nitenik, its a channel, join it
<nitenik> thanx alot
<phewl> hrm
<phewl> hrm
<phewl> hrm
<FloodBot1> phewl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phewl> sry
<Marlenee_s> dr_willis:  what is the right command to use cron ?
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, read the manual for it yet?
<dr_willis> updatedb
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, you really need to do some reading on this topic
<dr_willis> is the command.... for the 3rd time
<dr_willis> cron runs  that command for you  daily  ...........
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, the manual pages are online, please have a read of them
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, ^^ this link too
<dr_willis> im not clear why ypu need cron at this time
<Marlenee_s> becuase i have php file and i want to run it just one time every day in and this PHP use local library
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, so read the manual, and learn how to use it properly
<Marlenee_s> iam doing this now is there a tutorial can be help me
<Mace268> didn't ubottu just shoot you a link?
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, yes
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, the link was given to you
<bazhang> Marlenee_s, manpages.ubuntu.com
<Gr3mlin> hay guys, is anyone able to help with ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> Gr3mlin, tried #ubuntu-server ?
<Gr3mlin> thanks bazhang ;D
<snufft> stupid noob question: when I get a whole bunch of "Errhttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main" messages when trying to add/upgrade stuff, what am I doing wrong? Where have the URL's moved to?
<dr_willis> server may be down
<dr_willis> but that would be weird
<snufft> dr_willis, where would i even start debugging that?
<dr_willis> try different servers may fix it
<morph> hey guys. I just set up some partitions on a server as GPT
<morph> now I need to install ubuntu on it. (this is a remote server. no physical access) how do i do this?
<blake> perhaps consult somebody who has physical access
<morph> its hosted at OVH
<morph> so im booted into rescue pro at the moment. i'm gonna have to do this myself.
<gordonjcp> morph: submit a support ticket and get OVH to do it?
<snufft> dr_willis, thanks :) I'll give ti a shot :)
<morph> I don't think they do that gordonjcp :(
<gordonjcp> morph: do you get serial console access?
<morph> No. I am ssh'd in at the moment though
<speedwagon2> Hi, I recently updated and now I am getting a black screen (running in a virtualbox).
<speedwagon2> Typing startx in a console gives errors in .xsession-errors failed to connect to the virtualbox kernel service
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> What package should I install to get Sound Settings in System Settings window?
<Antar> Hi
<dr_willis> moo
<mhzarei> Hi everyone, I want to use nmcli to make a VPN connection in Ubuntu LTS 12.04. I config a new connection in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections. My question is that what uuid must set for new connection in config file (for UUID variable)?
<czoczoundo> [ubuntu 13.04] monitor won't wake up after putting laptop in suspended mode
<czoczoundo> how do diagnose and fix?
<Antar> I cant see webfonts working on firefox/Ubuntu
<dr_willis> works in chrome Antar ?
<czoczoundo> how to*
<Antar> i dont installed yet
<dr_willis> czoczoundo:  check forums and askubuntu. com yet for the exact make laptop?
<Antar> dr_willis is it an idea or you know that it work ?
<dr_willis> try it as a test
<czoczoundo> dr_willis, I know it's classic one and I already tried many solutions from net, nothing worked for my Asus X53T.
<Antar> dr_willis http://geoinfo.hostoi.com/ i am using Neuropol here but i cant see it working ?
<BlackDalek> does anyone here know how to get qjoypad to work in ubuntu 13.04?
<Antar> using the fontface Mechanism
<dr_willis> that site is not working here
<Antar> ok ok
<dr_willis> !find qjoypad
<Antar> sorry it is freehost
<ubottu> Package/file qjoypad does not exist in raring
<Antar> does not exist in 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> looks lime qjoypad is gone
<Antar> i have used synaptic to install ttf-mscorefont but no result ..
<Antar> dr_willis
<dr_willis> I don't see how. webfonts are related to the mscorefonts package
<dr_willis> http://m.webupd8.org/2011/01/automatically-install-all-google-web.html
<Antar> Microsoft fonts is widely used on the web Nowadays
<Antar> dr_willis installing all fonts on the system is not a technique
<dr_willis> you seem confused about them... the browser grabs them on the fly.
<Antar> whene you access a website using the @font-face it should automaticly download the font on the /tmp directory
<Antar> and use it
<dr_willis> you were the one that. downloading. the Ms fonts
<mhzarei> Hi, I make a new vpn connection by make a new file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/vpn1 . When I use ' sudo nmcli con up id vpn1' to up connection, this error occurred: Error: Unknown connection: vpn1.
<Antar> dr_willis Yeah
<karab44> hi
<Antar> Hi karab44
<karab44> :)
<czoczoundo> Can someone look into my problem?
<dr_willis> http://james.gameover.com/zen/examples/font-face/  as a test perhaps.  I'm on my android tablet.  not Ubuntu right now
<karab44> yes, people with problems here... unfortunately I have one too... :(
<Antar> dr_willis Its Working Prefectly On Chrome
<Antar> dr_willis Its Thanks For Google Real Developers
<Vlyn> Good morning everyone
<Vlyn> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) besides Windows 7 and every time I log into Ubuntu about half a minute later the whole system freezes. Sometimes I can still move the mouse, sometimes not even that is possible. Only thing to do then is a hard reboot. I have no clue why that happens, this PC used Ubuntu flawlessly about 2 years ago in the same setup.
<wilee-nilee> Vlyn, Just in ubuntu?
<Vlyn> Well, I strangely had the same problem with my live USB stick. But just in Ubuntu
<Vlyn> For example: Xubuntu is fine
<wilee-nilee> Vlyn, Never in windows?
<Vlyn> Lol, no, never
<Vlyn> It's just in Ubuntu. Log in, 20-30 seconds later dead
<wilee-nilee> Vlyn, that may seem funny, but ruling out hardware is like real important.
<Vlyn> The strange thing is: I already ran Ubuntu without problems on this PC and it's not old hardware (i7 2600K, Geforce GTX 580, 8 GB Ram)
<ocooel> Video editing..?
<ocooel> Best apps for video editing..?
<lotuspsychje> !best | ocooel
<ubottu> ocooel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ocooel> lotuspsychje: TY
<dr_willis> depends on the task
<lotuspsychje> !info openshot | ocooel
<ubottu> ocooel: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (raring), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<dr_willis> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 94 kB, installed size 238 kB
<dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (raring), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<Vlyn> Some say they got freezes because of Compiz… but that's because they don't have a good enough GPU to handle it
<Vlyn> Strange :-/
<dr_willis> can be driver issues
<ocooel> Thanks guys.
<lotuspsychje> ocooel: http://www.junauza.com/2012/01/video-editing-software-for-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> I just need a simple video trimmer GUI.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: to slice video's in parts?
<dr_willis> trim the ends and cut out commercials.       :)
<dr_willis> got.    'vidtrim' on android. that does the job OK.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: vlc can record the part of the movie you need aswell
<dr_willis> I have the. video recorded..  I need to just trim out a few min.
<dr_willis> easially
<dr_willis> been using avidemux
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: yes i know, play the video with vlc and hit the record button where you wanna start cut
<Vlyn> Welp, no help here it seems. I'll just try to start into the console and get the nvidia driver, maybe that's the problem
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://www.guidingtech.com/8802/use-vlc-as-video-cuting-tool/
<dr_willis> and if I want to Grimm 10 min off the end... or the middle..
<dr_willis> trimm
<dr_willis> seems awkward.
<rebar> how do I add a second monitor in xorg.conf?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: record/stop
<Ub> Hi
<Gr3mlin> anyone know anything about connecting to ubuntu via putty using an auth key? getting Server refused our key errors.
<Ub> my Cpu work in 100% when i open a flash video on chrome
<Ub> can any one help me ?
<lotuspsychje> rebar: maybe try in xrandr?
<lotuspsychje> Gr3mlin: might be usefull to paste your error in chat
<lotuspsychje> Ub: same in firefox? or only in chrome
<dr_willis> rebar: what video card/driver?
<Ub> just in chrome
<rebar> Nvidia, GTX 580
<lotuspsychje> Ub: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37305/100-cpu-consumption-with-adobe-flash-videos-in-chrome
<Ub> lotuspsychje what do you think
<dr_willis> rebar:  I just plug mine both in and it auto. does it..  or run the.  nvidia-settings. tool
<dr_willis> rebar:  on 13.04
<rebar> you know if it does that aswell on 12.04?
<Ub> lotuspsychje so , solution ?
<friktor> hey, who knows how well the GTK + 3.8 in Wayland?
<dr_willis> rebar:  run nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> Ub: might be your regular flash conflicting with chrome, read that url
<dr_willis> friktor:  I'd guess not well. at this stage.  :)
<Gr3mlin> lotuspsychje: you meant the error i get "Server refused our key" in event log " offered public key _ Server refused public key"
<Kyzz> When installing somethuing from source how can I go about doing that?
<Kyzz> I've downloaded the source and am in the proper directory, but what do I do next in the terminal
<dr_willis> read the readme file
<Kyzz> is there a certain command?
<dr_willis> extract.  read docs.  compile . install
<itgold> hello
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<itgold> when I do Run in Terminal is ther any way to keep my window opened after it finish execution?
<dr_willis> itgold:  running g what?
<itgold> I'm running rsync from bash script
<dr_willis> run.    command. &&  read Foo.              perhaps
<dr_willis> read. Foo.    waits for you to hit. return
<dr_willis> silly auto correct..   ;)_
<itgold> yes, I'm trying to use read -p but it doesn't seems to affect anything
<itgold> the terminal window just closes
<dr_willis> run.     xterm -e script.       perhaps
<dr_willis> I've used read command before however
<itgold> it works if I start it from the existing terminal
<itgold> but when I'm using "Run in Terminal" menu option it is getting ignored
<itgold> dr_willis, so where to put that xterm thing?
<dr_willis> make it a script or alias
<itgold> xterm -e myScriptname.sh
<itgold> like that?
<dr_willis> or make a launcher for it
<Antar> Hi
<itgold> how to make a launcher?
<Antar> is there any way to use xbacklight using keyboard keys
<Antar> ??
<dr_willis> copy gedit.desktop and edit it. itgold
<itgold> ok, thank you
<lotuspsychje> itgold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<dr_willis> you can define. keyboard shortcuts
<itgold> lotuspsychje, thanks I'll look at it
<itgold> dr_willis, funny with xterm it opens 2 terminal windows and then closes both
<itgold> looks like what I really need is 'bash scriptName.sh'
<[Gentoo]> are you trying to create a launcher for a script?
<dr_willis> your script starts with.         #!/bin/bash?
<itgold> yes
<dr_willis> is it executable?
<itgold> yes
<itgold> it executes, my problem is that it closes the window and I cant see the results of execution
<dr_willis> you. are doing something weird then..      try with a simple script
<itgold> yes, sounds good
<dr_willis> ls
<dr_willis> read foo
<itgold> ok
<itgold> will comment out rsync for now
<aries1200> hi, anyone who likes micrososft windows?
<[Gentoo]> aries1200: ##windows for windows related stuff
<MonkeyDust> [Gentoo]  ignore the the provocation
<itgold> dr_willis, it works! thanks for your help
<itgold> I've moved read -p into the separate function
<itgold> and for some reason it is started to work
<Carlos_Safety> anyone here use vimium for chrome, OT but worth a shot here.
<[Gentoo]> Carlos_Safety: i have
<Carlos_Safety> [Gentoo]: did u ever map 'jj' to esc?  or exit mode?  how did you clear 'f'  ?
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<raivito> hi
<[Gentoo]> Carlos_Safety: neither i didnt like it that much
<Carlos_Safety> [Gentoo]:  neither did i think i would at first, but damn, as man with a small laptop... its amazing.
<Carlos_Safety> *a
<Vlyn> ffs! The problem was the open source graphics driver
<Vlyn> Well and of course it froze again mid install of the proprietary one, I got it but my window manager is broken xD
<[Gentoo]> Carlos_Safety: have you ever tried uzbl? thats a good keyboard based browser too
<Carlos_Safety> [Gentoo]: i'll check it our but because vim and vimiun... its so awesome. but what does that use to mapkeys?
<Gr3mlin> anyone any good with connecting to ubuntu via OpenSSH and dealt with "Server refused our key" issues?
<[Gentoo]> Carlos_Safety: you can remap but its similar to vim, also theres vimperator for firefox
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Gr3mlin
<ubottu> Gr3mlin: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> Gr3mlin: you sure openssh server is up and running?
<Carlos_Safety> [Gentoo]: good to know, what made you switch from vimium, the reason ,to uzbl?  or u just mouse browse now?
<[Gentoo]> Carlos_Safety: i sometimes use keyboard ones but 99% i use the mouse
<Gr3mlin> lotuspsychje: yupp, i've connected many times. i just cant get the key's to work, keeps saying 'NO!' and ive tried everything i have found on google. im about to just remove the password and leave the SSH open to the world! :S
<lotuspsychje> Gr3mlin: did you try something else then putty to connect?
<Gr3mlin> lotuspsychje: actually.. no i didnt.. looking now...
<lotuspsychje> Gr3mlin: maybe this can help: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=31168.0
<Gr3mlin> lotuspsychje: been there. didnt help.
<lotuspsychje> Gr3mlin: how about this1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306798/trying-to-do-ssh-authentication-with-key-files-server-refused-our-key
<czoczoundo> Pomóżcie mi zdiagnozować, dlaczego monitor nie włącza się przy wychodzeniu ze wstrzymania.
<czoczoundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5999100/
<Gr3mlin> lotuspsychje: haha, yup, been there too
<czoczoundo> My monitor won't turn on when leaving suspension mode.
<czoczoundo> Please help me diagnose the cause.
<czoczoundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5999100/
<BlackDalek> does anyone here know how to get qjoypad to work in ubuntu 13.04?
<Orlu> I dont know how to start but here goes nothing ;p, i got interested in Ubuntu because of my programming, i reckoned Ubuntu is a better option than W7 so i installed Ubuntu 13.04 64 bon a new partition ( yes i am dual booting ;p ) but for some reason, no matter which version i install, be it 32b or 64b, through USB bootable or CD, 13.04 or 13.10, as soon as i try to do something, like, open firefox and browse to a site, or start something i
<pannix> #linode
<Vlyn> holy shit, Ubuntu runs
<Vlyn> After I butchered it up
<Gr3mlin> just sudo rm -rv /* is that bad?
<Orlu> the mouse cursor doesnt respond, sometimes after like 3-4 minutes it will move a little bit but then re-freezes, i tried numerous times looking it up on numerous sites but i cant seem to find a answer, can someone help me out here? =[
<MonkeyDust> Gr3mlin  if you're not sure, then don't do it
<Vlyn> Orlu: Right after start?
<Vlyn> Or just general workflow?
<lotuspsychje> Orlu: how about you look in your logs for errors and pastebin them
<Gr3mlin> MonkeyDust: ;) im sure! ;D i did it out of frustration.
<Orlu> lotuspsychje: ofcourse, that would be good to do but thats the whole problem :( as soon as i try to do anything it freezes so i cant even navigate to the logs =[
<Vlyn> Btw. it's a joke that a GTX 580 is not supported by the "Nouveau" display driver.
<Vlyn> Orlu: Display driver problem, just had it myself
<Vlyn> Does it freeze right after login?
<anonee> hello room, I know this is not the right place to ask this but I thought that maybe somebody can redirect me to the best place where I can work it out, I have a 256GB SSD and suddenly it shows as 2GB, it's a combo it can be connected through USB or SATA, and it shows as 2GB in both cases, any help would be highly appreciated.
<Vlyn> About 30-60 seconds in?
<Orlu> Vlyn:  well it doesnt freeze if i keep it the way it is after boot, as soon as i start to do something it freezes
<Vlyn> Yeah, sounds like my problem
<Vlyn> The Nouveau display driver is a piece of…
<Orlu> Vlyn:  lolz i can imagine ;p
<Vlyn> Now you only need to try to install the proprietary nvidia driver
<Orlu> Vlyn:  but how can i replace it if the terminal also causes it to freeze? o.O
<Vlyn> My first time around it froze during install, ugh
<themanwithnoface> ok every time i quickly adjust my brightness on ubuntu via the F' keys , ubuntu freezes fatally. i have to hard reboot, any one have this?
<Orlu> Vlyn:  argh, didnt have that one occur tho
<Orlu> Vlyn:  did yours also freeze when trying ubuntu from bootable?
<Vlyn> Orlu: Nah driver install
<Vlyn> Not Ubuntu install
<Orlu> Vlyn: ah, right :o
<themanwithnoface> also for linux what's the protocol for freezes, how bad is a hard reboot?  what can u do on ubuntu besides hard reboot?
<Vlyn> Well, I managed to install the driver with a try and error shotgun method. Kill Xorg, mess things up and then I had a half installed nvidia driver and a broken Unity xD
<Vlyn> It works now but that was chaos :-(
<Orlu> Vlyn:  i hope you dont mind me asking this, im new to ubuntu, how would i install new drivers?
<Vlyn> okay, as soon as it starts hit the unity… how's it called? main button?
<Vlyn> search for software & updates (do it fast before it freezes)
<Orlu> Vlyn: lol i can imagine, i'm quite determined to get this to work so let me have it ;p
<Vlyn> then the last tab is "additional drivers"
<Vlyn> select one fron NVIDIA
<Vlyn> forget about the version, the first install will kill itself (stupid freeze)
<Orlu> Vlyn:  lol
<lotuspsychje_> !language | Vlyn
<ubottu> Vlyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Vlyn> Sorry :-) but Ubuntu just made me more problems than any other distro I ever tried
<Orlu> ubottu:  sorry about that, he's having a hard time so forgive him ;p
<ubottu> Orlu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> Vlyn: for every trouble there's a solution...
<Vlyn> Of course there is
<Orlu> lotuspsychje:  ofcourse, thats certainly true but sometimes you'd rather have it work from boot rather than troubleshoot for 10 hours straight ;p
<MonkeyDust> it's a matter of getting familiae
<Vlyn> But if the standard driver (Nouveau) lets my system freeze on a Geforce GTX 580 then something is totally wrong
<MonkeyDust> familiar*
<Vlyn> A new linux user won't know how to fix that
<Vlyn> Also this is new, I never had this problem before on the same PC with Ubuntu
<Orlu> Vlyn:  lol oke now im convinced we have the same problem, i run a GTX 580 too ;d
<Vlyn> rofl
<lotuspsychje> Vlyn: on what ubuntu version are you?
<Vlyn> 13.04 I think, the newest one
<Vlyn> And the problem was Nouveau, with the NVIDIA driver it works
<Orlu> so Vlyn  did you get it to work? is it stable now?
<lotuspsychje> Vlyn: you got same issue on 12.04 LTS?
<Vlyn> Didn't try but I think so, the standard driver lets it freeze
<Vlyn> Well I tried with a live usb stick
<Vlyn> But not full install
<Vlyn> Orlu: It runs
<Orlu> hold on, coming on android so i can stay on, rofl ;p
<Vlyn> Yeah, good idea :D
<Vlyn> Orlu: My method of installing is not really a nice one (because it will freeze *sigh*) but the only one I know how to do
<Orlu> oh btw, i dont mean to troll or anything but, what is the difference between 13.04 and 13.10 other than the GUI?
<Orlu> Vlyn:  np mate, aslong as it gets the job done i'll vote you for president! rofl
<Vlyn> Orlu: So when Ubuntu starts, login, go to the main button, search for software, go to last tab (prop. drivers), select an NVIDIA driver, hit Apply Changes, put in your password and let it install
<Orlu> omw right now, you keep chatting im on with droid
<Johnny_Linux> im on my wireless toaster
<isasha> yo
<isasha> I kinda screwed something up and I don't know what I did
<isasha> I can no longer login into ubuntu, and the trackpad doesn't work
<isasha> I reset the password from the root shell, but I still can't login...
<Orlu_> vlyn: when i search for software it displays 3 options, software and updates, ubuntu software center and software update
<OnkelTem> I have two physical monitors and radeon card. Currently both monitors display the picture. How can I change this?
<Vlyn> Orlu_:"software & updates"
<OnkelTem> the *same* picture
<Orlu_> right, its updating now, cant choose nvidia just yet
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bekks> isasha: Check wether your disk is full.
<isasha> 71% left
<bekks> isasha: On which filesystem?
<isasha> ext4
<bekks> isasha: Pastebin the entire output of df -h please
<isasha> bekks: http://pastebin.com/FSm4H4Mr
<isasha> I'm dual booting os x and ubuntu on my macbook
<bekks> isasha: And the output of "lsb_release -a" please.
<Orlu_> vlyn its updating, gimme a min ;p
<Vlyn> I bet it's freezing during the update :D
<isasha> bekks: I'm on mac :/
<Vlyn> If not you're lucky
<isasha> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Orlu_> vlyn actually its going smooth ;p
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: read it, thanks. Two questions: 1) is there a GUI way for configuring this? 2) I have not xorg.conf
<OnkelTem> no*
<MonkeyDust> isasha  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<isasha> cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> isasha  are you in ubuntu now?
<isasha> no, mac os x
<isasha> I can't boot into ubuntu, doesn't let me login
<Orlu_> Vlyn: so after update i restart it and thats that?
<bekks> isasha: You can, since you used a root shell to reset your password.
<Vlyn> ehh yes
<isasha> yes
<Vlyn> If the update is done just restart
<isasha> and I tried to login, to no avail
<isasha> with the new passwd
<bekks> isasha: So what exactly did you do to reset your password?
<isasha> I used the root shel from the recovery menu
<Orlu_> Vlyn: roger, its booting
<Vlyn> Orlu_: It should now work without freezing ^^
<MonkeyDust> isasha  reset password? new password? to do what?
<Vlyn> Then you can maybe look at the driver versions and install the newest one or the stable one (if you selected per random)
<isasha> so that I can login… I couldn't login with my existing password
<MonkeyDust> isasha  and you're sure the password was the issue?
<Orlu_> Vlyn: it froze, so to check drivers i search for software again?
<isasha> well… quite sure
<bekks> isasha: Why?
<Vlyn> Orlu_: Hmm… well yeah, Software & Updates, last tab
<isasha> but for some reason, the keyboard input was very slow and the mouse didn't respond
<isasha> so maybe I just broke something :/
<bekks> isasha: Did you investigate the .xsession-errors and the other logs too?
<isasha> nop
<MonkeyDust> isasha  was num lock active whan you entered the password? was shift lock not active?
<isasha> caps lock definitely off, i don't have a numlock key on my keyboard
<Orlu_> Vlyn: im there, its empty o.O, is that correct?
<isasha> regardless it would have told me if that was the case, no?
<Vlyn> Orlu_: No?
<Vlyn> Do you use a freshly installed Ubuntu version?
<Orlu_> Vlyn: for sure, i can reformat and reinstall if you like?
<MonkeyDust> isasha  now it's still new, try reinstalling ubuntu and not forget or mistype the password this time
<Vlyn> Orlu_: It should look like this: http://i.imgur.com/mI1w36n.png
<Orlu_> vlyn: meh it doesnt, its empty o.O
<isasha> I found this in .xsession-errors: "debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied"
<Vlyn> O.o
<Vlyn> Oh wait!
<Vlyn> You didn't check download additional content at the installation?
<isasha> I am quite certain that I remembered both passwords correctly, after all, they worked this morning before I restarted after applying updates
<Vlyn> + maybe the second checkbox for proprietary software?
<Orlu_> Vlyn: its checked
<bekks> isasha: you can ignore that message. It has nothing to do with your password.
<isasha> ok
<bekks> isasha: So check the other logs.
<isasha> should I upload the whole log, or are there personal bits of info in it?
<Vlyn> Orlu_: I have no clue, sorry
<Vlyn> Orlu_: You could try to open the software center and search for additional drivers
<bekks> isasha: you could take a look yourself.
<Vlyn> Orlu_: "Ubuntu Software Center" (orange bag icon) → search "Additional Drivers"
<Vlyn> Maybe that's not installed (would be strange but okay)
<lotuspsychje> Vlyn: you have nvidia-settings to config your card?
<siva_> hi everyone...
<Vlyn> lotuspsychje: ye… eh just wanted to start it, error :D
<Vlyn> well, let's say basically yes
<anonee> hello, my 256GB SSD suddenly shows as 2GB in the disk utility. any idea about how to attempt to repair it? which tools to use?
<lotuspsychje> anonee: try ##hardware for hardware questions
<anonee> thank you lotuspsychje
<bekks> anonee: Check sudo fdisk -l; if it doesnt show as 256GB, then its broken.
<Orlu_> Vlyn: retrying
<Guest70406> I installed 13.04 last night..but it for ubuntu it takes only 10gb of space..now my problem is how to extend the space for ubuntu
<anonee> bekks I don't wanna believe it's broken :D
<lotuspsychje> anonee: you used full disk for ubuntu on your ssd?
<bekks> anonee: Then dont believe, but face the truth :)
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | Guest70406
<ubottu> Guest70406: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<Guest70406> sorry i am not getting what you said please clarify clearly
<anonee> lotuspsychje no, there's no ubuntu installation on this SSD
<bekks> anonee: Then its not even an ubuntu problem, isnt it?
<lotuspsychje> Guest70406: install gparted to work with your partitions
<Guest70406> i have windows also....dual boot..will it effect my windows
<lotuspsychje> Guest70406: you using same hd for ubuntu as your windows?
<anonee> bekks no, I just asked the question in the hardware room, thanks to lotuspsychje and thank you too
<Guest70406> yes
<Guest70406> first i installed windows
<Antar> Hi
<Orlu_> Vlyn: installing additional drivers
<Antar> What is the equivalent of inittab on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest70406: if you expand ubuntu, less space you can expand on windows, but wont affect your system
<Vlyn> Orlu_: I hope this works
<Guest70406> lotuspsychje, ok ok how to deal with getparted
<bekks> Guest70406: gparted, not getparted.
<lotuspsychje> Guest70406: sudo apt-get install gparted from terminal
<Orlu_> Vlyn: let alone me! rofl xd
<Antar> can any one answer me
<Magentium> Good Morning, Afternoon etc :)
<Guest70406> i installed it ..now how to run it and how to make partitions
<lotuspsychje> Guest70406: resize your ubuntu partition
<Guest70406> how
<bekks> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Vlyn> Orlu_: brb restarting
<Orlu_> Vlyn: oke now i can select Nvidia Binary xorg driver to install
<maddeth> Guest70406: run sudo gparted from terminal, or look for it in the menu :)
<bekks> maddeth: Never run a graphical application with sudo. Always use gksudo instead.
<Guest70406> maddeth, i already opened it  now..how to resize the ubuntu partition it is not giving me the option
<bekks> Guest70406: BEcause your Ubuntu partition is currently mounted.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<maddeth> bekks: not used to running from gui ;) sorry :D
<Guest70406> bekks,ok what to do next
<bekks> Guest70406: if you are currently running Ubuntu, and started gparted from there: you have to download the gparted live cd and boot from it.
<Orlu_> Vlyn: its using 310.44 drivers
<Guest70406> bekks,ok after that
<bekks> Guest70406: Before that, backup the entire disk. After that boot the live cd and resize the ubuntu partition.
<Orlu_> vlyn_: it works!
<Orlu_> youre a hero mate
<Vlyn_> Orlu_: Nice
<Guest70406> bekks , entire disk means my whole hard disk 320 gb
<Vlyn_> Well I had to solve that thing about 20 minutes earlier xD
<bekks> Guest70406: You said your disk is 256GB.
<Guest70406> bekks,what ever i have to back up the whole disk
<bekks> Guest70406: Correct.
<Guest70406> bekks,how it will be possible yarr
<bekks> !backup | Guest70406
<ubottu> Guest70406: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pac1> I have  a partition that I mount under /home/pac1/work.  pac1 owns all the files in the partition, but the partition itself mounts as root.  How do I get the owner to be pac1?
<zetheroo> file manager windows are completely frozen ... what to do? I do not want to log out or reboot as I have a DVDrip job running ...
<bekks> zetheroo: Then you have to wait.
<zetheroo> bekks: why is that? Everything else works pretty much ...
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  alt-f2 > xkill > click on frozen window
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: the cursor becomes an x and I click on the nautilus window .. but they don't close ...
<pac1> try ctrl/alt-f2 to get a login window.  log in and kill the process that's frozen (hope its not the dvd rip) ctrl/alt-f7 to get back to X
<zetheroo1> I was trying to mount a network share when nautilus froze
<Guest70406> is there any better option
<mcnesium> when i do ls -la i have one „file“ that has srw-rw---- in the first column. what does the s stand for?
<bekks> Guest70406: No.
<bekks> Guest70406: Backup everything, since you might lose it. If you dont backup, your data is not worth being kept.
<Guest70406> bekks,back up is difficult na we may loss data....
<bekks> Guest70406: You cant lose data when backing up.
<Guest70406> bekks, ok where i can back up my data
<PoolShark_> bekks: yes you can, but only if you use /dev/null as your backup device :p
<bekks> Guest70406: Wherever you have enough space.
<zetheroo1> is there any way to find out what is causing nautilus to hang?
<bekks> zetheroo1: It was a timeout on mounting the network share.
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo1  the dvd rip is using a lot of mem, i guess
<zetheroo1> bekks: the nautilus window still shows the share highlighted ... like it's still trying to mount it ...
<bekks> zetheroo1: Then its a timeout on mounting.
<jrib> mcnesium: socket.  See « info ls »
<zetheroo1> can I kill whatever process is causing nautilus to hang?
<bekks> zetheroo1: The process is nautilus.
<zetheroo1> bekks: but I cannot find a process called nautilus running
<zetheroo1> zeth@zeth-ThinkPad-R61:~$ ps aux | grep nautilus
<zetheroo1> zeth      9832  0.0  0.0   9436   948 pts/0    S+   13:21   0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus
<mcnesium> jrib: ok. it has the name of a byobu session that used to run before the server restarted. can i restart that session with the socket file somehow?
<bekks> zetheroo1: You shouldnt kill processes unless you know what you are doing there.
<jrib> mcnesium: I doubt it.  But I don't know if byobu does something special to allow that
<zetheroo1> bekks: obviously ... ;) ... but if nautilus is not running then what's causing the nautilus windows to hang?
<bekks> zetheroo1: The network timeout.
<sjow> How do I add a second monitor  in xorg.conf?
<zetheroo1> bekks: wouldn't disconnecting and reconnecting the connection to the network reset that/
<zetheroo1> ?
<bekks> zetheroo1: Nope.
<zetheroo1> bekks: besides once the timeout is reached it should not hang - that is precisely what timeouts are for - no!?
<bekks> zetheroo1: Yeah.
<bekks> zetheroo1: Those timeouts can be very long ;)
<zetheroo1> bekks: so is there any way to find out which process is responsible for the timeout and kill it ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | sjow
<ubottu> sjow: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<sjow> It's just that my primary screen I had to edit in the xorg to get working, but that dosen't matter?
<sjow> ubottu: It's just that my primary screen I had to edit in the xorg to get working, but that dosen't matter?
<ubottu> sjow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PoolShark_> good morning
<sinkensabe> anyone have a good tip on a calendar app working with google calendar? I'm on 12.04 LTS
<bekks> firefox :)
<sinkensabe> mm true, maybe i will just settle with the browser then ^^
<john_rambo> In order to login to ubuntuforums one needs a Ubuntu One acoount now ?
<ikonia> john_rambo: I don't believe so
<john_rambo> ikonia: So if I enter my old username and password will it work ?
<ikonia> john_rambo: yes, and they advise you to change your password due to the recent incident
<john_rambo> ikonia: OKay ...trying again
<JoTraGo> sinkensabe - are you aware of the lightning calendar plugin for Firefox. It can synch directly with Google Calendar
<_X_> hello. is it possible to unlock all devices in /etc/crypttab before the rootfs is mounted?
<lux_2> hi
<lux_2> i've got issues with lirc. i've recorded a config file with irrecord and set driver+device in hardware.conf, but i still don't see keypresses with irw :/
<z8z> virtualbox package actually doesn't diable internal VM access to physical localhost by firewall rules?
<z8z> VM can access localhost? very big security issue isn't it?
<entreri> how i install gnome 3 ?
<bekks> z8z: Define "internal vm access" first.
<wiak> z8z well localhost is no security risk
<z8z> bekks: i explained.... why a VM can access physical localhost?
<sinkensabe> JoTraGo: looks good thanks
<bekks> z8z: You didn not explain how a vm would access the physical localhost.
<z8z> wiak: well i can see many security issue on that.... i have apache configured to surf webfolders and an infected VM can access those
<bekks> z8z: With having correct permissions on your webserver, no "surfer" can access the files due to read-only access.
<z8z> bekks: so having physical machine visible from outside without a firewall checking is fair?
<bekks> z8z: The vm is just another box on your local LAN - so it can see whatever other boxes can see.
<z8z> bekks: my webfolder is properly configured but in order to have a confortable usage for development testing some of the option are activated
<z8z> bekks: nope other pc in lan can see my pc trough the firewall... VM is direct access to localhost
<bekks> z8z: Then setup a firewall rule if you are uncomfortable with it.
<usr13> z8z: It is normal to have direct access to localhost
<z8z> bekks: of course i have already done but my point was about a noob user installing the package and being exposed without knowing it
<usr13> z8z: But... not sure what "direct access to localhost" really means ;)
<usr13> z8z: Exactly what is "exposed"?
<jhonnyboii> hi i have an problem i know is easy to fix
<jhonnyboii> how do i find transmission from firefox, when choosing to open with?
<holos2> Andchat ap is working good
<bekks> z8z: Please explain "direct vm access to localhost" again - what exactly are you doing in your guest to access the host's localhost?
<jhonnyboii> where is transmission stored in filesystem?
<usr13> jhonnyboii: /usr/bin/firefox
<usr13> jhonnyboii: ( which firefox )
<usr13> jhonnyboii: "transmission"?
<z8z> usr13: a shared folder of local area network can be seen from outside
<jhonnyboii> in my home folder its not a folder called bin
<bekks> z8z: A shared folder is considered to be seen. Otherwise it wouldnt be shared.
<usr13> z8z: It is your LAN, configure it as *you* see fit.
<z8z> bekks: a shared folder in local lan is supposed to be seen by local computer not entire world
<usr13> z8z: Define "shared folder".
<z8z> usr13: ????? a samba shared folder?
<bekks> z8z: A shared folder is considered to be seen as *you* configure it. If you configure it to be seen by everyone - thats how it is seen then.
<ikonia> define "the whole world"
<mainmeister> Most NAT routers will block lan access through the LAN port
<mainmeister> sorry WAN port
<bekks> z8z: And vbox does not use samba shared folders at all.
<usr13> z8z: http://www.samba.org/
<z8z> bekks: i think you are not understanding what i'm talking about
<logical_> hy everyone, I have a problem with my wireless, I can see wireless networks but not my wireless netowork, at this moment i am connected to wireless with usb wireless adapter, any advice? (new user of linux)
<bekks> z8z: Then rephrase it please.
<ikonia> z8z: explain clearly
<mainmeister> logical: is your router set up to broadcast it's SSID?
<z8z> bekks: ok i'll try again.... i have 2 pc in local lan and i want to do my own business inside of it
<logical_> mainmeister: i dont know what does that mean xD, yesterday i reinstalled ubuntu on my pc, before that my wireless worked perfectly
<z8z> bekks: so i just share a folder trough samba to be seen by the other pc restricted to local network
<ikonia> z8z: ok, so what's the problem ?
<logical_> it is not a problem with the router
<z8z> z8z: even because i'm behind a router without any NAT configured
<OnkelTem> How can I add all standard ubuntu settings to System Settings? Currently I have only 4-5 icons there. No sound, no display preferences - nothing
<bekks> z8z: Ok, so when does the problem you are talking about arises?
<OnkelTem> What can I install to populate System Settings?
<z8z> ikonia: so i open a VM which can be infected and that VM can read local samba shared folder because having direct access to localhost bypass  router of course
<mainmeister> logical: the WIFI uses a protocol that allows discovery of local connection points using a method where each access point openly broadcasts it's name (SSID). For security reasons you can disable the SSID broadcast on the router.
<logical_> ok i will try to connect to router to check that
<usr13> z8z: "infected"?   Can you restate that last post?
<bekks> z8z: Which networking mode do you use in the vm settings?
<ikonia> z8z: do you mean your vbox guest can access the samba share on the physical host ?
<z8z> ikonia: yes
<mainmeister> logical: this would be set in the router on it's WIFI settings web page.
<ikonia> z8z: ok - so that is because YOU have bridged the VM to your local network
<z8z> usr13: yes infected because i use it to test software which contains keygen and other so will be sure infected or soon
<ikonia> z8z: that is still private on your local LAN - and going no-where else
<ikonia> another guy and "wares" pathetic
<ikonia> at that point, I'm out
<bekks> And that behaviour is intended for bridging, according to chapter 6 of the vbox manual.
<bekks> bridging means: "make this vm behave like another computer in the local LAN of the host".
<logical_> mainmeister: Hide SSID is set to No
<z8z> ikonia: what do you mean?
<bekks> Obviously, it can access everything in the local LAN just like every other box in the local LAN.
<ikonia> z8z: you're testing illegal keygen/wares
<z8z> ikonia: wares what?
<z8z> ikonia: yes
<bekks> z8z: Did you read my last posts.
<ikonia> z8z: yes, so I'm not refusing to help any more as I'm not helping you with illegal wares/keygens
<ikonia> buy the software - then you don't need illegal keygens
<logical_> mainmeister: the wireless was working perfectly 1 day ago, before I Reinstalled ubuntu...
<z8z> ikonia: ???? are you ok?
<logical_> When i reinstalled ubuntu the wireless card was not working i had to set my wifi card mannually to work
<ikonia> z8z: I'm fine
<bekks> z8z: Did you read my last posts about bridging in vbox?
<z8z> bekks: yes i'm making some tests now thanks
<mainmeister> logical: well, that's all I can think of that would hide the SSID from showing up on your list of available connection points. I guess it could be buggy WIFI driver code for the WIFI adapter you are using. Any chance you can try a different WIFI adapter (different manufacturer/chipset)?
<z8z> ikonia: look like you are in anger with like :D
<bekks> z8z: You should read chapter 6 of the vbox manual, instead of testing.
<ikonia> z8z: no at all.
<z8z> bekks: i will.... and thank you so much!
<logical_> mainmeister: at this moment i am using an USB wifi adapter so i can chat with you, he can see the wirless and works flawless
<bekks> z8z: Good luck with whatever you are going to do with your warez - I am out of future issues with that for you, for the same reason as ikonia stated.
<mainmeister> Yes, so it's most likely a driver issue with the other WIFI adapter
<logical_> how do i remmeber last time i had this problem  i just put in some code in terminal for the wifi driver card to be non propiratery or something like that
<usr13> z8z: Again, it is *your* LAN, configure it as *you* see fit.  What you describe are network issues.  Your concerns may be legitimate but they are simply network issues.  Network security is up to the sysop, if you are the sysop, look into installing a firewall that will give you the protection you need.  You might also ask a few questions on ##networking
<z8z> bekks: i use linux since 15 years and dunno what's wrong with you if i download small tools to give to some people i know that need to use one in life
<mainmeister> Ubuntu has a package you can install for 3rd party drivers. I don't remember what it's called as i don't use it. Could try that.
<bekks> z8z: I'm perfectly ok. I just not going to support you when your "small tools" are warez.
<z8z> z8z: you look like reached a massive nerd mode atm
<logical_> will try, thx for your time mainmeister
<mainmeister> Any way, good luck, I am leaving the channel to have my breakfast.
<bekks> z8z: And, in addition, I dont care about how long you are using linux at all.
<logical_> cya
<z8z> bekks: useful information to understand i don't give a shit to warez cause i don't need
<bekks> z8z: You admitted you do use them in your "infected vm". Please refer to the backlog and what you told us.
<usr13> z8z: A dd-wrt router might be what you want/need.
<bekks> z8z: I consider this discussion to be pointless, and EOD.
<z8z> bekks: :D looool yes in order to test those i have to double click you know? .... this is how you open apps in windows :D
<kemon_boka> #english
<jubei> could somebody give me some advice on external monitors? I have a projector connected to my ubuntu but I Only see 2 modes 640x480 being the highest whereas the projector displays much higher
<johnd_> Hi. Networking question. I'm not massively confident configuring my system's network, and I'd like to re-run that helpful wizard that you get at startup. Is this possible? I'm accessing via serial port so no GUI.
<usr13> jubei: xrandr
<johnd_> the wizard you get at installation I mean
<jubei> user, xrandr also only shows 2 modes
<jubei> usr13, *
<ikonia> jubei: you may have to force or hardcode it's resolution if it's not offering the right info bia edid
<usr13> jubei: Or, if you have a GUI app, use it.
<jubei> usr13, the gui app of ubuntu only shows those two modes soo.. I need to somehow force the new mode
<usr13> jubei: You will not force a new mode.  See xrandr
<usr13> jubei: xrandr will show you all available screen size options.
<BluesKaj> johnd_, that wizard is a gui  , afaik
<johnd_> BluesKaj: there's one that uses curses
<usr13> jubei: (But xrandr more-than-likely will not show you any more than the GUI app.)
<z8z> bekks: anyway it was amazing how upset everyone became just because once after 10 years i'm doing a favor to my friend testing for him an app and found this issue just installing VM
<johnd_> BluesKaj: otherwise how would aynone be doing text mode installs?
<usr13>               troll alert
<z8z> bekks: i guess too much pc and few girls made you a bit stressed... take a vacation
<BluesKaj> johnd_, the alternate installs are no longer available
<johnd_> BluesKaj: wow really? so you can't install without a graphical monitor?
<widad> plz need help! i can't install anything from my Ubuntu repository. when i click on install it reports me a bugs report and close. how can i fix it please?
<BluesKaj> johnd_, only if you upgrade the OS using do-release over the 'net
<BluesKaj> widad, pastebin the errors
<bekks> z8z: Dont get personal or you'll get on my ignore list immediately.
<ikonia> !gudelines | z8z read these before speaking again please.
<ikonia> !guidelines | z8z read these before speaking again please.
<ubottu> z8z read these before speaking again please.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<widad> BluesKaj, ok wait a moment plz
<grimeton> what does one have to put into $DESKTOP to connect to the local X-session?
<grimeton> :0.0?
<widad> BluesKaj, it says "application ubuntu software center has undergone an internal error. An error occurred while sending the transaction / usr / share / software-center / software-center"
<z8z> bekks: i'm very good person and i let anyone live without annoying but when people raise problem on those stupid issues really makes me feel like they never faced real problems in their life
<ikonia> z8z: final warning - follow the guidelines of this channel
<BluesKaj> widad, open a terminal , sudo apt-getupdate;sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , widad
<widad> BluesKaj, it is done correctly i did it before
<z8z> ikonia: no problem leaving by myself... i activated antinerd scanner and in 1 second is going to close this channel
<z8z> bye
<widad> BluesKaj, sudo apt-get update => 471 ko réceptionnés en 17s (26,3 ko/s)
<widad> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<widad>   | sudo apt-get upgrade => 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 287 non mis à jour.
<widad> BluesKaj, oh sorry i'll translate
<BluesKaj> widad, understiood , my french is ok
<widad> BluesKaj, ok sorry
<gitesh> How do I play with PL/SQL on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> install pl/sql client and then connect to an oracle database
<BluesKaj> widad, looks l;ike the software center has an issue , try synaptic  instead
<blazemore> gitesh: Install a local SQL server
<widad> BluesKaj, synaptic? what's that?
<BluesKaj> widad, it's a package manager
<BluesKaj> !synaptic | widad
<ubottu> widad: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gitesh> where is local sql server for Ubuntu?
<widad> is it preinstalled on ubuntu?
<blazemore> gitesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html
<blazemore> widad: No, it used to be, but it's not any more
<bekks> gitesh: You have to installl one. mysql, postgresql, etc.
<widad> so i have to download it
<BluesKaj> widad, it's in the repositories , sudo apt-get install synaptic
<gitesh> and what about PL/SQL? because it's mysql,postgre, etc.
<ikonia> gitesh: they don't use pl/sql
<ikonia> you really need an oracle database to use pl/sql
<bekks> postgres implemented pl/sql too.
<widad> BluesKaj, thanks
<ikonia> bekks: I though pssql was different from pl/sql
<ikonia> I thought it was a subset
<bekks> ikonia: with 8.1 at least, they implemented a subset.
<blazemore> gitesh: You could take a look at this, which I found by Googling "PL/ SQL Ubuntu" http://mikesmithers.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/installing-plsqldeveloper-under-wine-in-ubuntu/
<bekks> ikonia: But yes, for the full set of PL/SQL, one needs an Oracle RDBMS.
<gitesh> under wine? than I would go with Client-Server based.
<esing> hello
<bekks> gitesh: Oracle RDBMS will not run under Wine.
<bekks> gitesh: There is a linux version.
<bekks> gitesh: But you need a certified linux OS, since Ubuntu isnt certified by Oracle.
<ikonia> gitesh: I suspect you haven't really done any real research on this
<ikonia> gitesh: why do you want pl/sql ?
<esing> Is it still required to add the module 'rt2870sta' (driver of my wlan stick within the linux kernel) in /etc/modules or is it meanwhile loaded automatically?
<esing> I read it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin%20F5D8053
<gitesh> ikonia: I want to play with it on Ubuntu, because I like Linux, but Oracle sucks! in this way.
<esing> (I have ubuntu 13.10)
<ikonia> gitesh: err Oracle make pl/sql - so I don't know how you can want it but say Oracle sucks
<ikonia> seems a bit of a stupid thing to say
<gitesh> hmm...
<ikonia> I suspect you really have no idea what you want/need and appear to have done no rsearch on this, hence "oracle sucks" when it's Oracle who make the product you want
<saki`> hey all
<maddeth> gitesh: if you want to play with databases just play with mysql
<maddeth> Hi saki`
<saki`> hey maddeth
<gitesh> I want simple, running pl/sql queries on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> gitesh: against wha t?
<ikonia> gitesh: what database do you want it against,
<bekks> gitesh: then install Oracle RDBMS on a certified platform.
<ikonia> gitesh: the only database that uses pl/sql fully is Oracle....but you've just blindly said "oracle sucks" after saying you want it
<gitesh> against anything, that 's better.
<BluesKaj> esing, my experience with that driver was good with WICD , not so good with network manager
<ikonia> gitesh: anything that's better ??
<bekks> gitesh: There is no "better" in software.
<ikonia> gitesh: have you done any research, it' an Oracle product - for Oracle databases
<bekks> gitesh: Clear up your requirements, do research on it, and use the software that meets your requirements.
<gitesh> ikonia: from few days, I have been searching for Oracle version for linux.
<gitesh> bekks: ok.
<ikonia> gitesh: seems like you are unable to do basic searches
<bekks> gitesh: With a few clicks, you get the requirements for Oracle RDBMS, stating which linux distros are to be used.
<bekks> gitesh: You didnt do that basic research yet.
<ikonia> s/basic/any
<saki`> i'm hoping to start an internet radio station, and am a complete noob at all this. i've tested out my required software and stuff on my desktop, but now i wanna take the plunge and start tinkering with a VPS. found a provider (flipperhost) that suits my needs also.
<esing> BluesKaj, Do I have to specifically load the driver manually in /etc/modules or will it be loaded automatically?
<saki`> i was hoping i could ask one of you guys if you knew any books about ubuntu server administration that i could read that would teach me the basics?
<ikonia> saki`: https://help.ubuntu.com
<bekks> gitesh: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E11882_01/install.112/e24321/pre_install.htm#CHDFFBIF -- 30s research.
<jrib> saki`: the server guide at http://help.ubuntu.com is a good start.  Also check out the rute book (some parts are outdated for ubuntu) and be sure to read the official documentation for the software you are using
<saki`> oh sorry! i figured it'd be a bit more complicated than that.
<BluesKaj> esing, I don't recall having to load the driver manually
<gitesh> well, do you know any University providing pl/sql courses online?  such as Harvard, Standford, MIT, etc.
<bekks> gitesh: There is none. Oracle provides all the documentation needed, as well as certifications.
<gitesh> ok.
<gitesh> If there is an OS called Oracle Linux, I must start Oracle now:-)
<gitesh> *loving
<bekks> gitesh: There is. Provided by Oracle. Guess why they name it in their requirements.
<Dmole> Question: how does the "64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop image" differ from the "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image" ?
<Dmole> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<esing> BluesKaj, Hm, I added the driver manually to /etc/modules, blacklisted my internal wifi card, rebooted and now it works fine
<bekks> Dmole: One is for Mac, one for PC.
<Daekdroom> Dmole, the Mac image has support for (U)EFI, as far as I remember.
<gitesh> Wallah! Lovely Oracle:-http://www.oracle.com/us/assets/im08t0-flat-67409-oralelinux1-1601570.jpg
<Dmole> Thanks Daekdroom
<bekks> Dmole: Since 12.04.2, the PC image supports UEFI too.
<gitesh> Thanks you so much all:)  I found the path to go.
<BluesKaj> esing, cool :)
<FiremanEd> Dumb question: What's the key commands to start GRUB at boot before it starts?
<Dmole> normally grub will let you in on "any key" press
<Dmole> bekks: so if it's not (U)EFI any idea what the difference is?
<DJones> FiremanEd: Do you mean to get the Grub menu up on screen? Press and hold down the left shift keey (it may be a case of repeatedly pressing it while the machine starts powering up)
<RayWizard> i have a lot of chrome processes, is it possible to limit all them not to use more than 50% cpu, or something?
<bekks> Dmole: One is designed to specifically run on Macs, the other one isnt.
<FiremanEd> thanks Dmole, DJones, that's it.  Much appreciated
<bekks> Dmole: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Grey_Loki> Hi, in 12.04, I have everything working nicely. When I reboot, all of my USB devices power off and won't come back on at the login screen. Unplugging and then replugging my keyboard fixes my keyboard and mouse, and replugging my wireless receiver fixes that as well. What's going on?
<Grey_Loki> And, more importantly, how can I fix it? :D
<jay> anyone knows about joomla's install ?
<jesusemelendezm> hi there
<jesusemelendezm> good morning
<moza> Hello, is there a specific place to get help with orca, the screen reader that i am trying to use under ubuntu?
<DJones> moza: You could try #ubuntu-accessibility although I think that is a very quiet channel, you may be better just asking here and seeing how you get on
<moza> thanks DJones, i didn't know that channel existed!
<moza> Mainly, i tested the orca commands around a little, and just now, it reads aloud, but it sometimes doesn't execute commands. For example, i can press insert and space, it will read aloud "opening preferences", but not actually open the window.
<cloneG> hello I just installed Wallch a nice desktop wallpaper manager that displays live earth images on desktop updated each 30 minutes
<cloneG> the point is I found another  similar application only for windows that uses better and High Resolution images  from nasa: http://www.codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.aspx
<cloneG> is there a way to set Wallch to use same images source
<cloneG> ??
<qwebirc33702> i installa elementary and i have probema on brightness can anyone help me please?
<qwebirc33702> install*
<jrib> qwebirc33702: isn't brightness a different distro?
<jrib> erm
<jrib> qwebirc33702: isn't elementary a different distro?
<qwebirc33702> elementary OS
<DJones> qwebirc33702: Elementary OS isn't supported in this channel, I think their support irc channel is #elementary
<qwebirc33702> its a ubuntu distro i think no?
<PoolShark_> anyone know if the bonding driver that comes with Ubuntu is compatible with the bonding that comes in a lot of Ethernet switches these days?
<jrib> qwebirc33702: it's based on ubuntu, but changes are made to it.  So the folks at elementary support will be better able to help you
<DJones> qwebirc33702: Its based on Ubuntu, but its not an officially supported version, see the channel I mentioned a minute ago, they should be able to help you
<qwebirc33702> i try on elementary
<sabret00the> Does anyone know how to get the Firefox Nightly Ubuntu PPA back up and running? It's been down for a couple weeks now.
<MrElg> qwebirc33702 isnt Elementary using Enlightenment?
<MrElg> I use Bodhi and Enlightenment, maybe i can help
<qwebirc33702> i try on elementary but no one could help me
<qwebirc33702> sorry for my bad english
<Daekdroom> MrElg, the Elementary distribution is not using Enlightenment
<qwebirc33702> because am italian
<MrElg> k, my bad then
<wiseeebou> hello, I'm encoding some DVD in x264 with avidemux but the pictures are not steady. Does anyone have knowledge in x264 ? I know it's ubuntu channel but maybe someone can help me
<DJones> qwebirc33702: Just be patient there, I'm sure somebody will be able to help in time, I'm assuming it doesn't have the same number of users though, so support will be a bit slower
<qwebirc33702> because when i try elementary on virtulalbox on windows the FN work
<qwebirc33702> but now not work on dual boot
<BluesKaj> wiseeebou, are you making a video for dvd or ?
<santos463> can i know what are the basic networking commands in ubuntu ?
<wiseeebou> I have some dvds that I want to rip, make mkv files to put on my hard drive
<daftykins> santos463: to do what?
<jrib> santos463: why?
<jrib> !dvdrip | wiseeebou
<santos463> to connect to other computer by lan
<daftykins> ifconfig / route / iproute /
<jrib> !dvd | wiseeebou
<ubottu> wiseeebou: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> wiseeebou: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<wiseeebou> I'm not on Ubuntu on my computer
<wiseeebou> I just need to know what's wrong with my settings
<MrElg> why are you asking here then?
<jrib> wiseeebou: this channel is for ubuntu support
<wiseeebou> I can link you a sample of the video
<wiseeebou> cause nobody can help me
<MrElg> try handbrake, its easy to use if you dont have the experience, available for windows
<wiseeebou> I am on #x264, #x264dev, ##video etc and nobody answer
<wiseeebou> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4auCK8LbjrmNTdESEpHbFoyZTA/edit have a look
<jrib> wiseeebou: if you aren't using ubuntu, we can't really help you.  If you are, check out the suggestions given by ubottu
<qwebirc33702> I installed elementary OS in virtualbox on windows and the FN key for brightness worked but when I installed elementary dual boot windows with the FN key does not work and the brightness does not change
<DJones> qwebirc33702: Elementary OS isn't supported in this channel, you need to contact their own support channel
<qwebirc33702> the elementary admin tell me go to Ubuntu and Ubuntu tell me to go on elementary :|
<jrib> qwebirc33702: if you have the issue on ubuntu, we can help you.
<qwebirc33702> @DJones the elementary member tell me go on Ubuntu channel and you can help you
<qwebirc33702> and you tell me go to elementary channel
<DJones> qwebirc33702: If thats the attitude of the Elementary OS admin's then you probably would be better removing Elementary and installing an operating system which is supported, this channel is only able to support the official Ubuntu releases
<DJones> qwebirc33702: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu are supported here
<smartboyhw> !elementary
<robotti> elementary is basically ubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> But it's unsupported
<qwebirc33702> how i can install the FN on keyboard?
<robotti> however they got same things broken
<DJones> qwebirc33702: I'm afraid we're not able to help in this channel
<jrib> qwebirc33702: please stop asking for support for elementary here.  Use elementary support.  They know the OS.  They can help you the best.  We don't know what exactly elementary changes on ubuntu.
<grimeton> qwebirc33702: if you consider to switch you may not want to switch to ubuntu, because if you ask something a little off topic .... if you see what i mean ...
<robotti> only DE is different, but OS is same.
<MonkeyDust> robotti  if the OS were the same as ubuntu, it would be called ubuntu
<jrib> qwebirc33702: if you're "stuck" as far as how to fix your issue, I would suggest installing ubuntu and seeing if the issue exists there.  If it does, then come back for support.  If it doesn't then you've narrowed it down to elementary-specific changes.
<smartboyhw> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<robotti> MonkeyDust: but you can always install elementary DE to ubuntu
<smartboyhw> So, elementary should be added...
<robotti> but it is still ubuntu
<DJones> robotti: Its not Ubuntu, we don't know what changes the dev's have made
<smartboyhw> robotti, but the brightness thing might not be the same in Ubuntu and elementary
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc33702  and if you don't find support for your system, use a supported system
 * grimeton facepalms
<qwebirc33702> Ubuntu is very slow and crash my pc
<smartboyhw> ubottu: no !derivatives is There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Elementary OS (support in #elementary)
<smartboyhw> Somebody approve it:)
<Myrtti> smartboyhw: you can make edit requests in pm with the bot, you know.
<smartboyhw> Myrtti, oh, sorry, I don't know that. Anyways, it's good reminder to people that elementary isn't supported:P
<Dmole> qwebirc33702, what's the issue?
<Dmole> qwebirc33702 what computer are you using?
<qwebirc33702> toshiba satellite l750
<Dmole> qwebirc33702: with an i5 CPU?
<qwebirc33702> yes i5
<smartboyhw> qwebirc33702: You should try out some lighter *supported* flavours like Lubuntu... But it's weird that you have a i5 and it's slow, I've got an i5 here (1st generation)
<qwebirc33702> but on Ubuntu 12.04 the browser crash
<Dmole> qwebirc33702: pastebin dmesg
<qwebirc33702> what?
<ikonia> guys - why is this continuing, qwebirc33702 please take it to #elementary
<Dmole> qwebirc33702: google it
 * santos463 learning fast from here
<lrojas> hi all, if i have ubuntu running under vmware installed with minimal virtual system ( seleceted in F4 during install ), if i do sudo apt-get upgrade it says that linux-image-virtual is being held back, but when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade there is no mention of linux-image-virtual. should i be ok with just upgrade ?
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jrib> lrojas: you should run dist-upgrade
<jrib> lrojas: (unless for some reason you don't want to install the latest support kernel with security updates and such)
<jrib> lrojas: pastebin apt-cache policy linux-image-virtual and full input and output of your commands if you are still not sure what is happening
<lrojas> jrib: i am creating a base box for vagrant, is a vm, what i want is to maintain the latest linux-image-virtual... now, if i do dist-upgrade, would i be destroying my virtual minimal system install?
<L-sama> is there a chanel for ubuntu studio?
<jrib> lrojas: dist-upgrade won't do anything without asking you first
<ikonia> L-sama: have you looked at the ubuntu studio website ?
<smartboyhw> L-sama, #ubuntustudio
<lrojas> jrib: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f671ca8b64006bf5c45a
<jrib> lrojas: [pastebin apt-cache policy linux-image-virtual] and full input and output of your commands if you are still not sure what is happening
<marcin198611112> hi, how install in ubuntu 12.04 freeglut in version 2.8.1 from ppa??
<lrojas> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/2433581
<OerHeks> marcin198611112, what PPA do you refer to?
<jrib> lrojas: yes, so dist-upgrade will be sure to upgrade your kernel.  When a new kernel is introduced, the metapackage is simply changed to point to the new version.  Thus only dist-upgrade will get you the new kernel.  You should run dist-upgrade to obtain the new kernel and do a proper upgrade to the latest packages available for your version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> marcin198611112, 2.8.1.1 will be standard in saucy 13.10 >>https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeglut
<lrojas> jrib: thanks, just wanted to make sure, because the meta package only includes drivers for the virtual enviroment, and i was worried dist-upgrade was going to pull general kernel with drivers for devices not present ina  vm
<jrib> lrojas: worst case scenario, you can boot to the old kernel (i't skept around)
<jrib> it's
<lrojas> cool
<d4rk0n3> is it safe to use  ''sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-*'' to remove office compltetly
<sillyme> question: unity 3D in kinda lagging my desktop, how to switch to unity 2D ?
<hualet_deepin> d4rk0n3, why do you want to remove libreoffice?
<L-sama> hi
<L-sama> is there a chanel for ubuntu studio?
<hualet_deepin> sillyme, you can select unity 2D item in login view, i guess
<sillyme> i crunch numbers all the time and unity 3D is taking my valuable sys resources
<d4rk0n3> hualet_deepin, i dont use it at all lol
<marcin198611112> i have dell 3521 with amd radeon hd8730m, this gpu card work with catalyst driver or not??
<sillyme> i really liked 10.04 it was perfect
<marcin198611112> with 13.6 not work
<sillyme> might reinstall, how much longer is there support and updates for ubuntu 10.04
<hualet_deepin> d4rk0n3, i've done that before, not noticed any side effect..
<d4rk0n3> hualet_deepin,  would you recomend leaving it as is?
<hualet_deepin> L-sama, what's ubuntu studio?
<marcin198611112> amd support radeon hd8xxxm in catalyst linux driver???
<L-sama_> hi
<L-sama_> anybody here?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<installer> hello
<lrojas> apt-get or aptitude ( i know you should pick one over the other and stick with it, but how do i decide wich one ) ?
<hualet_deepin> why's not much people here today?
<L-sama> hi everybody =D
<d4rk0n3> lrojas, preferably apt-get is easier to use imo
<installer> comment booter avec une clé usb multisystem / je ne sais pas comment installer linux à partir de ma clé
<kostkon> !fr | installer
<ubottu> installer: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L-sama> il faut checker ton boot menu priority
<marcin198611112> hi, i have dell 15 3521 with radeon hd8730m, gpu card is support with catalyst driver 13.8?? with catalyst driver 13.6 not work this gpu card.
<lrojas> d4rk0n3: how so?
<installer>  <ubottu> / thanks a lot / I go here immediatly / gracias
<d4rk0n3> lrojas, ive always used apt-get never really liked aptitdue but its ones opinion on which is easiest/best
<d4rk0n3> will stripping ubuntuone from a fresh install break it ?
<widad> s'il vous plaît besoin d'aide! Je n'arrive pas à installer quoi que ce soit de mon dépôt Ubuntu. Lorsque je clique sur installer il me signale un rapport de bugs et se ferme. comment puis-je résoudre ce problème s'il vous plaît?
<jrib> !fr | widad
<ubottu> widad: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<widad> please need help! I can not install anything from my Ubuntu repository. When I click install it repots me a bug  and closes. how can I fix this please?
<marcin198611112> hi, i have dell 15 3521 with radeon hd8730m, gpu card is support with catalyst driver 13.8?? with catalyst driver 13.6 not work this gpu card.
<d4rk0n3> widad,  what version is it ?
<widad> d4rk0n3, how can i know it?
<d4rk0n3> widad,  is it 13.04?
<widad> d4rk0n3, it's 5.6.0 i'm talking about my repository
<ILoveYou_> hey guys - weird display problem. i'm wondering if anyone has seen it before. seems at random intervals my screen will 'corrupt' of sorts. the image on the screen will distort into random boxes, some transparent (like literally how photoshop will display transparency) others will be colored. it's still usable but as you use the mouse it gets more and more distorted. only a reboot works
<TJ-> ILoveYou_: Possibly the graphics chipset is overheating or its RAM is getting corrupted or both
<OerHeks> no fan?
<ILoveYou_> i dual-boot w7. i haven't seen it on windows yet
<TJ-> ILoveYou_: OK, that's a good piece of information. Driver corruption then
<ILoveYou_> it's a good theory though. is there a ubuntu cpu-z equiv that i can use to watch it
<john_rambo> can I access Ubuntu One from Mint ?
<widad> d4rk0n3, it's 13.04 for my ubuntu
<daftykins> to watch what?
<ILoveYou_> i'm running a 660gtx. just switched to nvidia drivers to see if it helps. would the display drivers be the only drivers responsible?
<daftykins> likely, yes
<ILoveYou_> the temperature
<daftykins> cpu-z doesn't show temp XD
<daftykins> perhaps you meant gpu-z
<L-sama> hum
<L-sama> is there a reason why i cannot install english canada with the installation
<ILoveYou_> maybe i'm thinking of coretemp
<ILoveYou_> it's one of those damn tools
<ILoveYou_> anyway, ubuntu equivalent?
<daftykins> neither would do anything from the graphics though...
<erry> `/50
<L-sama> re
<L-sama> sorry
<ILoveYou_> it's probably gpu-z then. looks like psensor might be a good one for ubuntu. i'll watch the temp and if not it's got to be the drivers. thanks guys
<Erik_dc> someone here who would like to file a little report about a problem/bug I encountered? (no experiance myself)
<L-sama> is there a reason why english canada is no longer available when installing ubuntu 12.4
<L-sama> ?
<daftykins> L-sama: can you take a pic?
<L-sama> no
<L-sama> its the install menu at keyboard layout window
<L-sama> English cameroun, ghana , nigeria, south africa,uk,us
<L-sama> no canada or australia
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> sure there's not another choice first?
<L-sama> there still get canadian multilingual keyboard layout
<L-sama> but its in french
<widad> please need help! I can not install anything from my Ubuntu repository. When I click install it repots me a bug  and closes. how can I fix this please?
<L-sama> evgen the keyobard for english canada is in french canada
<ubuntuissues> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have a drive that was written with corrupted data due to a hardware issue (not the drives, but the motherboard/processor). I cloned that drive to an external hard drive. Wouldn't the superblock placement be in the same location, and shouldn't everything be in the same area?
<ubuntuissues> I tried to run an fsck on the cloned drive, but, it keeps failing, so I need to find a way to fix that.
<L-sama> no there isnt
<L-sama> no canada spot
<ubuntuissues> TJ- if you are here, I could use your help again.
<ubuntuissues> If not, sorry for the useless ping.
<Ampelbein> widad: Open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install", paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<widad> Ampelbein, "widad@widad-ThinkPad-T520:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<widad> [sudo] password for widad:
<widad> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<widad> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<widad> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<widad> Les paquets suivants ont été installés automatiquement et ne sont plus nécessaires :
<FloodBot1> widad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L-sama> daftykins shouldnt it be reported to the ubuntu staff
<daftykins> if this channel were official, yeah
<daftykins> you could file a bug
<daftykins> if you're 100% sure it did have it there before?
<Ampelbein> widad: Use paste.ubuntu.com for that information. Also, to get that in english do the following: "sudo LANG=C apt-get -f install". And use paste.ubuntu.com
<L-sama> it did
<L-sama> its not even logical to calssify the english (canada) keyboard layout into french(canada) language
<widad> Ampelbein, ok thanks
<L-sama> hum this is the official ubuntu chanel for irc
<widad> Ampelbein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5999832/
<daftykins> L-sama: yep volunteer run
<Ampelbein> widad: ok, that looks fine. You can do "sudo LANG=C apt-get dist-upgrade" to initiate the system upgrade. Does that show any errors?
<L-sama> can you report it in the forums
<L-sama> its currently for the 12.4 lts one
<widad> Ampelbein, it is working it says that it will last about 15 min
<Ampelbein> widad: Ok, let that run, then try installing something from software-center and see if your problem is fixed.
<Azertye_> Hello
<widad> Ampelbein, ok
<widad> Ampelbein, no its not fixed
<Ampelbein> widad: What error message do you get?
<widad> Ampelbein, i get a report telling me "application ubuntu software center has undergone an internal error. An error occurred while sending the transaction / usr / share / software-center / software-center"
<Ampelbein> widad: hmm, never got that. Let me check known issues.
<widad> Ampelbein, ok thanks a lot
<Ampelbein> widad: Do you get the option to send an error report?
<widad> Ampelbein, yes and i send it
<Ampelbein> widad: Cool, do you have a bugnumber handy?
<widad> Ampelbein, no sorry
<widad> Ampelbein, the install is finished and the problem remains
<widad> Ampelbein, but it's different
<widad> Ampelbein, it doesn't do the report
<widad> anymore
<Ampelbein> widad: Out of curiosity, what are you trying to install that causes this error?
<linuxearth> who is /linuxearth
<linuxearth> who is \linuxearth
<Ampelbein> linuxearth: /whois linuxearth ?
<linuxearth> how to check whether my connection is secure or not?
<widad> now i'm trying to install java on my ubuntu
<widad> Ampelbein, now i'm trying to install java on my ubuntu
<Ampelbein> widad: The packages from oracle I assume?
<linuxearth> how to check whether my connection is secure or not?
<Ampelbein> linuxearth: It would help to read what people answer you.
<bekks> linuxearth: Youhave a connection, it is insecure by design.
<widad> Ampelbein, yes
<Ampelbein> widad: Thought so. There was bug 1051829 which only surfaced when installing bad 3rd party packages. Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ubottu> bug 1051829 in software-center (Ubuntu) "RecoverableError dialog from software-center" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051829
<widad> Ampelbein, 13.04
<Ampelbein> widad: Can you poste the output of "apt-cache policy software-center" to paste.ubuntu.com?
<widad> Ampelbein, yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5999935/
<sillyme> sup fuckers
<widad> Ampelbein, is there any solution
<Ampelbein> widad: Unfortunately I can't find one just now.
<Ampelbein> widad: It seems to only affect non-ubuntu packages though.
<widad> non-ubuntu i'm installing directly from ubuntu repository
<L-sama> hello
<L-sama> how do you get the gnome administration toolbar?
<oxiredo> hello
<whoever> widad: why not try openjvm
<L-sama> back?
<_ds__> Guys, I need help. Using 12.04 LTS, wifi is connected but internet not working. Any tips ? New user of linux
<oxiredo> how can I make ICS on br0 in ubuntu ( I was able to connect to the host PC) but I dont have internet ( on client)
<Ampelbein> widad: I thought you were trying to install oracle java.
<Suhas> I have a problem launching the web browser (firefox) it gives me this message : LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<daftykins> _ds__: do you have an IP? tried pinging your router?
<ert3go> Hello,I can't copy my file to pendrive.It just stops at '0 seconds left'
<MrElg> Suhas does it run in safe mode?
<Drowz0r_> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu forum log in. I read the post on how to make sure the two accounts linked, but they still didn't link...
<Drowz0r_> Any idea how to fix this folks?
<_ds__> daftykins: yes, I have tried pinging. It works
<Suhas> i din check how to run it in safe mode , MrElg
<faLUCE> hello. how can I enable hdmi audio on a cedar trail mobo with (l)ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MrElg> run from terminal firefox -safe-mode
<widad> Ampelbein, i'm trying to install java
<L-sama> hello can someone answer me how to get the system-administration menu back in gnome?
<_ds__> daftykins: yes, I have tried pinging router. It works
<widad> Ampelbein, but when it failed
<whoever> widad: why not try openjvm
<widad> Ampelbein, i tried different things
<daftykins> _ds__: ok, what do you get from 'nslookup google.com' ? you can use pastebin to show me the output
<widad> ok just wait until the upgrade is finished
<widad> whoever, ok just wait until the upgrade is finished
<whoever> widad: ok,
<Suhas> MrElg: actually, it initially runs but later it hangs and does n't respond!
<TheMadMechanic> I need a bit of help, I have Ubuntu installed. Using that I encrypted an external drive. Now I want to install Arch but I'm not sure if there are any files I need to backup so I can continue to use my encrypted drive. I used Gnome Disk Utility to format and encrypt it originally
<_ds__> daftykins: connection timed out ;  no serves could be reached
<everald> Screen resolution has messed up when I started some video player, and I can't set it back using the screen settings tool, or disper. Any idea? Unplugging/replugging monitor hasn't helped either.
<Cua> which video player, everald?
<everald> I'm not sure. I think it was started when I accidentally double clicked on a .vob file.
<everald> Which would be "Movie Player"
<Cua> so,  a few questions, how 'messed up' (lower res?), video started in fullscreen mode or not? did the screen blink?
<faLUCE> hello. how can I enable hdmi audio on a cedar trail mobo with (l)ubuntu 12.04 ? I can see the HDMI device with aplay -l but I don't see it with alsamixer
<Cua> faLUCE: press F6, select device
<daftykins> _ds__: ok sounds easy
<everald> Cua: I hit cancel orsomething immediately, and it seemed like the program crashed because of this; at the same time, still in X, the resolution dropped down to 1024x768. And that's the highest entry in the monitor menu now, too.
<faLUCE> Cua: already done, I don't see it
<Cua> faLUCE: how many devices are there?
<_ds___> daftykins: What does that mean ? I mean, what could be the problem /
<Cua> everald: oh, that is weird, which video card are you using?
<jnst> Anyone here have experience with gaming using Xen VMs with GPU passthrough?
<daftykins> _ds___: basically your system has no DNS servers set, so it doesn't know how to translate domains into IP addresses. you've restarted since i take it?
<faLUCE> Cua: on alsamixer I see the default device and intel hda
<daftykins> _ds___: i just want to rule out that it's not going to fix itself on reboot
<everald> Cua: how do I find out? It's not Nvidia.
<_ds___> daftykins: I too rule that out sire
<Cua> faLUCE: hmm, normally I use pulseaudio settings for that
<_ds___> daftykins: Anyway to reset all network settings ?
<Cua> everald: lspci ?
<faLUCE> Cua: what should I do?
<daftykins> _ds___: just put a DNS server into /etc/resolv.conf -
 * Cua needs a bit of memory check, haven'd use HDMI for a while, back then it was 'just work'
<everald> Cua: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<_ds___> daftykins: I use automatic DNS in windows. So what DNS server you suggest I should add to /resolv.conf ?
<_ds___> daftykins: Sorry for noob questions
<Cua> everald: it should have no problem with playing video :-/ can you try that with vlc?
<daftykins> _ds___: nothing noob about it! you could point it to your router's IP address to try.
<_ds___> ok
<daftykins> _ds___: e.g. 192.168.x.x
<_ds___> daftykins: trying that
<daftykins> _ds___: so the line would read "nameserver x.x.x.x"
<_ds___> daftykins: sure
<everald> Cua: playing video works fine. This doesn't always happen. It's just that the resolution is low now. I guess I have to reboot, no other way to fix.
<Cua> everald: maybe a relog?
<Cua> log out, log in
<daftykins> _ds___: once one is in and saved, do 'nslookup google.com' again and you should get a big block of IPs returned as a result
<_ds___> daftykins: Ok, doing it.
<inclusa> ]]/j debian
<Semen_Dickman> Yo which is better windows 8 or ubuntu
<daftykins> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Semen_Dickman> please tell me please
<daftykins> ops.
<S_J> How do I get the path of a program?
<bekks> S_J: "which program"
<pranjal710> ops
<S_J> bekks: any? like I can start ghci from the shell, can I do something like get_path ghci?
<bazhang> pranjal710, whats the problem
<bekks> S_J: "which ghci"
<S_J> bekks: :) first thought you asked :)
<S_J> where does apt-get store emacs-modes on ubuntu?
<karab44> hello
<overdub> S_J, apt-cache search emacs | grep -i mode
<karab44> hello
<karab44> my ubuntu server eats 25% CPU idle
<jrib> karab44: what process?
<overdub> karab44, what does top show?
<karab44> syslog 192%
<karab44> what does it mean?
<jrib> karab44: have you checked your logs?
<karab44> where can find them?
<dustinspringman> anyone been successful in getting the HDMI (not the mini using a converter, but the actual HDMI port) on a Dell laptop using Optimus functioning properly? I've tried bumblebee to no avail... Using the Mini-to-Full HDMI works, but its lame.. Just curious..
<karab44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000084/
<karab44> linux server lives since 5 minutes
<S_J> overdub: ty but I need the path to itto put that in my .emacs file
<karab44> there is nothing suspicious in /var/log location the size of logs does not change
<karab44> where to search for more logs
<karab44> ?
<karab44> what is rsyslogd
<grimeton> karab44: man rsyslogd
<forsaquarii_> Is there any change that the Ubuntu Edge crowd funding time might be extended?
<daftykins> forsaquarii_: nobody here officially answers such questions, however #ubuntu-touch is the channel for such talk
<karab44> grimeton: thank you bro. Anytime I come here there is somebody who think he helps :)
<_ds__> I am installing a package from this - http://labs.lazlo.de/trac/labs/wiki/GuideWritingUnitTestsInCUsingCppUTest
<_ds__> But getting an error
<_ds__> Can anybody help ?
<_ds__> the error is - make file not found
<bekks> !details | _ds__
<ubottu> _ds__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_ds__> ubottu: Sure sir
<DJones> [DS]Matej: Any reason you're installing from source? That app looks to be in the ubuntu repositories, "sudo apt-get install cpputest" should install it for you
<zykotick9> _ds__: ahh if make isn't found, i'd suggest you start by installing the build-essential package
<_ds__> I have a problem with installing a package, I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, When I try to run this command "cd ~/src/CppUTest/; make", it says make file not found
<_ds__> zykotic9: Command for it sir ? I am noob in linux
<DJones> _ds__: Ignore my comment then, its in Quantal, but not 12.04
<_ds__> DJones: ok
<zykotick9> _ds__: "sudo apt-get install buld-essential" is one method...
<_ds__> zykotic9: I guessed it right. I tried that command and it didn't work
<_ds__> I installed form the command given at the page I gave link of
<_ds__> zykotic9: sudo apt-get install -y g++ build-essential
<DarthExpeditor> OK, So I have a fun one. I am trying to install ruby and it is missing dependancies but when I try to install the deps it is missing ruby
<zykotick9> _ds__: sorry i guess you're getting "make file not found", i guess you have make then.  well best of luck.
<_ds__> zykotick9: Yes, I am getting that error only, but how to make make file ?
<bekks> _ds__: Whats the exact, entire output of your error?
<_ds__> bekks: It was just "make file not found".
<zykotick9> _ds__: well usually with ./configure but you have to follow whatever directions you have...
<_ds__> zykotick9: bekks: One thing I would like to mention that everything worked when I directly installed package when I downloaded directly from internet, but not when cloning via terminal ?
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: No, it wasnt. Please pastebin the entire error message.
<_ds__> zykotick9: bekks: It's solved guys, thanks
<dom_2013> hi
<pranav> how to install fonts in libre office ?
<Jordon_Islwyn> Hello everyone, Jordon_Islwynhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<dom_2013> pranav: if you solve it, tell me
<pranav> yup! it was naive. i should have used the font viewer instead of searching for a folder to copy :|
<IdleOne> pranav: http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/17323/adding-fonts-to-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-1304beta/#17324
<oxiredo> I am trying to share internt conection from ppp0 to br0 ( I also have a working script that does work in another Linux OX). But I cant make it work in ubuntu (http://www.routermods.com/iptables-generator/index.php)
<oxiredo> any ideea is welcomed
<m000gle> I just created a custom .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications but it doesn't appear in Unity dash search results.  Is there any way to force Unity to refresh it's search and icon cache, in order to make this new launcher appear?
<trism> m000gle: it shouldn't update instantly but lately in 13.04 I haven't been able to get it to show up until logging out and back in
<trism> m000gle: sorry shouldn't = should
<oxiredo> where is /var/log/messages file ?
<m000gle> trism: That's what I thought, and that's also what has happened with other .desktop files I've created.  It just doesn't seem to work, today, regardless of what I try =/
<rypervenche> oxiredo: I believe it's /var/log/syslog on Ubuntu now.
<rypervenche> oxiredo: or rsyslog, one of the two.
<oxiredo> tnx
<wiak> rypervenche: your a mind reader!
<wiak> :P
<HTT-Bird> ok, why in the world is Quantal's nvidia-current-dev package putting GL headers in /usr/include/nvidia-current/GL ?  nobody can find them there @.@
<wiak> ln -s them then :P
<thms78> hello all
<dds78> hi guyz
<dds78> jonbo: hey
<Christopher> hi
<dds78> Christopher: hi
<Christopher> ive installed ubuntu 13.04
<Christopher> but
<Christopher> when i restart it boots from the usb
<Christopher> and if i remove the usb and restart
<daftykins> Christopher: can you try and keep it on one line please
<Christopher> ok
<oxiredo> what log file should I watch for iptables (errors , warnings) ?
<jrib> oxiredo: that would depend on what iptables rules you made
<oxiredo> I want to make a masquarade ...something
<HTT-Bird> wiak: and we shall see. :)
<oxiredo> and  it does not work , so I want to see some log file
<Christopher> Installation is complete but when i restart it doesnt boot, it boots the menu to install again. if i remove the usb and restart it says operating system not found
<rypervenche> oxiredo: You won't see any logging unless you tell it to log.
<rypervenche> oxiredo: It might be better to show us your rules and then we can tell you if/where they're wrong.
<oxiredo> ok, I will show the one I know it worked on slackware
<oxiredo> here : http://pastebin.com/C3kURb0r
<dds78> oxiredo:  ?!
<HTT-Bird> wiak: had to ln -s both the headers and the libraries and then rerun ldconfig, but it seems to have worked
<dds78> symbolics links are godlike
<oxiredo> so far  I managed to connect to the host (from an android wia WIFI). But I dont have internet access
<HTT-Bird> dds78: they are handy, yes. :)
<rypervenche> oxiredo: Instead give us this output, iptables -nL, iptabes -t nat -nL
<Christopher> I completed the installation of 13.04 but when I restart to complete the installation it just reboots from the usb.
<rypervenche> Christopher: Sounds like you installed grub to your USB drive.
<dds78> Christopher: remove your usb key from your computer
<dds78> :p
<Christopher> Ive tried removing it i just get operating system not found
<daftykins> !grub | Christopher
<ubottu> Christopher: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> ^reinstall grub
<oxiredo> outuo if iptables : http://pastebin.com/KJsdaprA
<oxiredo> output of iptables :  http://pastebin.com/KJsdaprA **
<rypervenche> oxiredo: Well you don't have any rules set up.
<oxiredo> hmm,, that could be the reason it did not work ..
<oxiredo> iptables -nL : http://pastebin.com/CB6dK7Ed
<Christopher> I havent reinstalled windows either. i dont have any other os besides ubuntu on my pc
<voila> hello ... very strange .. I own ubuntu 12.04 and updated it in the morning .. now when i restart my computer , i noticed that all my gui is changed ... my terminal gui changed and windows cancel,minimize,maximize button are comming on right like windows contrasting to that of earlier on left :(
<voila> any help
<voila> it is horrible gui
<wiak> update?
<voila> sudo apt-get upgrade
<wiak> i noticed xfce messed up, after that i just did rm -r .config/xfce4
<wiak> :P
<oxiredo> rypervenche: I`ve made the rules in iptable:
<oxiredo> http://pastebin.com/jkjGuQzS http://pastebin.com/CB6dK7Ed
<voila> wiak, is that for me ?
<rypervenche> oxiredo: You want to see help you with your masquerading, but you're not showing us your nat table. "iptables -t nat -nL" please
<linuxearth> which ubuntu version should be installed?
<voila> 12.04
<rypervenche> oxiredo: Ok, so what is it that you're trying to do then.
<voila> linuxearth, 12.04
<gvo> linuxearth: that depends a lot on what you want it to do.
<oxiredo> share internet from ppp0 to br0 (wlan1 and later ethX)
<gvo> linuxearth: voila 's suggestion is pretty good for most users.
<voila> gvo, my suggestion ??
<gvo> linuxearth: but if you have very new hardware you might have to run a later version.
<wiak> rypervenche boo
<gvo> voila 12.04
<voila> gvo, I told my version of ubuntu :)
<voila> not any suggestions :)
<voila> After upgrading my system .. all guis changed
<gvo> voila: I think linuxearth wanted to know what version to install.
<voila> lol
<voila> ohh ok
<wiak> messed up config upgrade then
<voila> then 12.04
<wiak> check .config folder in home root
<wiak> :P
<wiak> home*
<wiak> user home*
<wiak> :P
<FloodBot1> wiak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxearth> gvo: yes
<linuxearth> which ubuntu version should be installed?
<wiak> sexy bot
<oxiredo> so, could be iptables the reason I dont have the internet shared ( or could also be dhcpd or else ) ? . I was able to connect to host (192.168.1.1) also pings worked
<wiak> linuxearth: depends
<wiak> LTS meybe?
<linuxearth> means?
<ReDL1ZARD> hi
<gvo> linuxearth: see our replies.
<linuxearth> means i need to learn the chess
<linuxearth> sorry linux
<linuxearth> i mean i need to learn the linux
<gvo> linuxearth: 12.04 in that case.
<ReDL1ZARD> are there any software to search shoutcast directory and play web radio?
<linuxearth> 12.04
<linuxearth> hmm
<linuxearth> okay
<linuxearth> that has terminal?
<FloodBot1> linuxearth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvo> linuxearth: but NOT unity.
<visualise> linux-ninja, yes
<gvo> linuxearth: Sure
<linuxearth> okk and apart from this, one more thing
<linuxearth> my friend has told me that he made my connection secured,how do i check that..? he is not here and i am alone most of the time, cani check it with anything right now?
<linuxearth> over irc
<visualise> ReDL1ZARD, there's SHOUTCURSES for searching/playing shoutcast streams from terminal. It uses ncurses
<gvo> linuxearth: Can't help with that question.
<linuxearth> okk
<linuxearth> ty
<visualise> ReDL1ZARD, or did you want gui/gtk?
<ReDL1ZARD> visualise: i googled and nothing, ugh
<visualise> ReDL1ZARD, try http://shoutcurses.tappir.com
<ReDL1ZARD> ReDL1ZARD: thanks m8 :)
<dds78> ***
<dds78> who use lib notify ?
<visualise> dds78, ubuntu?
<dds78> on debian
<dds78> what is the display on a correctly installed script?
<ReDL1ZARD> visualise: AWESOME. thats just what i was looking for!!
<ReDL1ZARD> thanks again :)
<oxiredo>  could be iptables the reason I dont have the internet shared ( or could also be dhcpd or else ) ? . I was able to connect to host (192.168.1.1) also pings worked *
<ReDL1ZARD> bye everybody!!
<dds78> who can pv me plz
<dds78> someone can semnd me a msg in private plz? just for a test
<goddard> check out this game for linux http://store.steampowered.com/app/209540/
<ikonia> goddard: please don't spam links
<goddard> ikonia: its ok bud this isn't spam
<ikonia> goddard:  it is spam - please don't do it
<goddard> ikonia: its a steam game that is awesome hardly spam :D
<ikonia> goddard: it's unsollicated information - please, just don't do it, ok ?
<bekks> goddard: Advertisements are considered to be spam, even outside the IRC.
<goddard> its not an advertisment
<goddard> i didn't make this game
<russw> does anyone know where the ufw rules show up?  I'm adding stuff with "ufw allow foo" when not enabled, and can't tell if it is sticking.
<russw> I don't want to enable in case my ssh gets locked out (as it warns me it might)
<auronandace> !ufw | russw
<ubottu> russw: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> russw: iptables
<Slart> russw: ufw --help doesn't give you any information on how to view rules?
<Slart> russw: something along the lines of   sudo ufw status verbose
<russw> Slart: 'status' is normally the one, but when not enabled it simply says "status inactive"
<russw> verbose is no better
<Slart> russw: ahh.. sneaky
<Slart> russw: have a loot at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/30781/see-configured-rules-even-when-inactive
<russw> Slart: thx... that looks promising
<russw> weird.  The user rules are in /lib/ufw/user.rules (rather than in /etc/ufw, where you'd think they'd be)
<russw> thx Slart
<Slart> russw: you're welcome
<soumyajit> please helpppp
<soumyajit> i am unable to change my laptop brightness
<soumyajit> my eyen are burning
<woo> soumyajit: you already used the brightness setting program?
<soumyajit> yeah
<soumyajit> but it isd not working
<soumyajit> i am using 13.04
<woo> soumyajit: is there an "auto" button for your fn functions?
<soumyajit> no
<lyda> does anyone use the ivso bluetooth keyboard on a nexus 7 with ubuntu.
<bazhang> lyda, try #ubuntu-touch
<soumyajit> woo: what should i do???
<lyda> bazhang: brill.  thanks!
<soumyajit> pleaseeeeeeee helpppp anyone
<bazhang> !helpme | soumyajit
<ubottu> soumyajit: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<woo> soumyajit: you still there?
<soumyajit> yeh
<woo> I have to log out and then back in to check config
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<daftykins> hi
<soumyajit> i am unable to change my laptop brightness
<soumyajit> my eyen are burning
<daftykins> so you keep saying.
<bazhang> !repeat | soumyajit
<ubottu> soumyajit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abbas|> soumyajit does ur laptop keyboard not come with addtional Fn key
<Abbas|> and brightness / sound controls via that key?
<soumyajit> yeah but nothing happens when i press those key
<ShapeShifter499> After updating and messing around with display drivers and xorg everything appears to be working now except unity, why is this?    my system is setup to log myself password free but it loads to a session with just the desktop icons no top panel, no unity switcher on the left. I am able to kick myself out into the login by going into one of the TTY's and "sudo pkill -u user"   and I can log into x
<ShapeShifter499> fce4 fine but not unity, any ideas?
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: no errors in the logs?
<soumyajit> it show the brightness is decreasing but in the real nothing happens
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, which log should I be looking at?
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: /var/log/syslog is a good start
<QuietStorm81> Afternoon all. Strange issue with my wifi here. I can't connect to routers if the key is all numbers but can connect to ones that have letters in them. Any help? I'm using a laptop on 13.04
<Slart> soumyajit: some laptops need special settings.. that was the case with my asus laptop.. regular brightness settings (fn+F7 or whatever) didn't work but after changing some stuff it works
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, ok, I'm looking to see if there is anything, want me to pastebin a copy of that log?
<gvo> ShapeShifter499: $HOME/.xsession-errors might also contain something
<Slart> soumyajit: try googling for your laptop model/manufacturer and brightness ubuntu  should get you some answers
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: try     grep -i fail /var/log/syslog     no need to pastebin
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: change fail to error also..
<soumyajit> Slart: i tried but failed
<L-sama> how do you install the grub manager on ubuntu 12.4?
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, gvo this seems like the error:   "Aug 18 11:33:01 lance-Aspire-7540 kernel: [ 1301.279218] unity_support_t[14463]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ffb3a552a49 sp 00007fff89523290 error 4 in r600_dri.so[7ffb3a4a6000+e4000]"
<ShapeShifter499> segfault
<gvo> ShapeShifter499: Not nice
<gordonjcp> !grub | L-sama
<ubottu> L-sama: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: that looks like a probable cause.. not really a lot you can do about a sefault though
<gvo> ShapeShifter499: Try apt-get dist-upgrade.
<L-sama> ok grub 2, but I only have applications and places menus
<Slart> soumyajit: then you get to be the one writing this first webpage that the next guy with the same problem finds =)
<L-sama> I lost my administration menus with synaptic and grub manager
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, actually unity was working at some point, I seemed to have messed it up trying to install the proprietary display drivers for my system
<jasonlangberg> should i learn linux and ubuntu so i can help out the community in chatrooms
<palomer> hey guys, if I burn a live usb
<palomer> will I be able to install stuff on it?
<palomer> like, will it be peristent
<L-sama> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: imho installing drivers should make stuff segfault.. that's just bad programming, if you ask me
<gvo> palomer if you reserve space for it, yes
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: sorry... *shouldn't*
<L-sama> I still have grub I only need to get my grub manager to set grub at start
<palomer> gvo, how?
<gvo> palomer use unetbootin
<ShapeShifter499> gvo, even after running apt-get update, there seems like there is nothing to update
<ShapeShifter499> *upgrade
<gvo> palomer: there is an option in the menu to add space for saving IIRC
<leeSL510> If I needed help with firefox in ubuntu 13.04 would I post here?
<gvo> ShapeShifter499: It was just something to try.
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, whatever reason that error is referencing a card I do not have installed
<daftykins> leeSL510: you can try
<ShapeShifter499> R600?
<ShapeShifter499> mine is R880
<ShapeShifter499> iirc
<Varazir> I'm tryibg to update linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic and I get No space left on device , I checked df -h and I have 3 GB left on /
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, my card is a ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: hmm.. wonder if you can uninstall/blacklist the r600 driver.. ie make it not load and mess things up?
<ShapeShifter499> this is a laptop
<jrib> Varazir: pastebin output of « df -h ›
<gvo> Varazir: as jrib says
<Varazir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000433/
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, I wouldn't know how
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: hmm.. let me look around.. I've got a nvidia-card myself but perhaps google knows something
<leeSL510> This may not be limited to Firefox, but it seems the computer freezes at time when I select a youtube video. The screen looks like it's about to dim out. I can move the mouse but not click anything. I'm not sure what's causing this?
<QuietStorm81> Question: Strange issue with my wifi here. I can't connect to routers if the key is all numbers but can connect to ones that have letters in them. Any help? I'm using a laptop on 13.04
<Varazir> don't know what's taking upp all space, only thing I'm running the client is skype
<jrib> Varazir: paste full input and output of your apt-get command
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, ok
<Varazir> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000441/
<gvo> Varazir: Does it fail immediately or after a while?
<Varazir> gvo: immediately
<gvo> Anything interesting in the syslog?
<DocOC> google has failed me. How can I make sure that byobu-tmux allows my $PROMPT_COMMAND to set the terminal window title, instead of just setting it to user@host (ip) - byobu
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, is it crazy to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" to reconfigure everything installed?
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: hmm, didn't really find anything. Can you uninstall the driver you installed? go back to the default drivers?
<Varazir> gvo: nothing what I can see
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, that is what I did after I tried the proprietary drivers, back on default open source drivers and still no unity
<gvo> Interesting.
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: does it work if you boot from a live/install cd?
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, it works if I log into guest
<ShapeShifter499> yes it also works in live cd
<Varazir> I rebooted the system just to make sure
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: oh! that's promising... can you create a new user? does it work for the new user?
<jrib> Varazir: are you able to create some file like /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-25/arch/arm/mach-iop13xx/include/mach/iq81340.h.dpkg-wtf yourself?
<gvo> Varazir: try a df -h /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-52/arch/arm/mach-iop13xx/include/mach
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, no I haven't done that
<slacko25328> sup fuckers
<Varazir> df: `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-52/arch/arm/mach-iop13xx/include/mach': No such file or directory
<Slart> !ohmy | slacko25328
<ubottu> slacko25328: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<L-sama> hello
<L-sama> how can I find the system menu in gnome ? for 12.4 LTS?
<woo> that brigness config killed my boot up.  I ended up in init 1 editing my xorg.conf
<Varazir> LOL nice command :D LLAP
<avallark> hello all :)
<gvo> varazir OK try mkdir -p /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-52/arch/arm/mach-iop13xx/include/mach
<woo> hi avallark
<gvo> Varazir: then try the df statement again
<Varazir> gvo: worked
<avallark> Just trying out irc on emacs ! :) very nice
<linuxliam> my wallpaper transitins are so laggy
<Varazir> gvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000475/
<DocOC> avalarion, what client do you use in emacs?
<gvo> Varazir: I think he's lying to you.  Try the update once again.
<Varazir> gvo: same error
<jrib> gvo: dpkg extract .deb somewhere temporarily?  Where?
<Varazir> gvo: this is a VM running on a ESXi host
<Varazir> checked no low space on the host storage
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, it's been a while, I think I'm going to start fresh and never ever touch the proprietary drivers
<gvo> varazir: I figured it was a VM of some sort.  Look on the host syslog
<jrib> Varazir: I would make some 100 MB file or so myself to see if issue repeats
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, I'll just resize, install to new partition, backup what I want, remove old partition, and resize
<L-sama> what tools replaced startup manager?
<gvo> Varazir: I'm not familiar with ESXi so I don't know where errors might be logged on the host.
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: I'm sorry I don't have any better solution for you.. it might be as easy as removing a file or two but I don't know where to start with this
<gvo> jrib good idea
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, next computer I get will not be a AMD chipset, those are hell to get running from what I already read and experienced
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Actually, thats not true. They do run as smooth as other ones.
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, thank you for trying to help out
<Varazir> gvo: testing to download a 100MB file
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, what I don't like is they could drop support at anytime making it hard to support
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Huh? Where do you get that obvious wrong information from?
<linuxliam> using XML files to automatically change backgrounds works but the transitions are laggy
<ars23> does anybody knows something about gtksourceviewmm? i tried on the channel for gtk but didn't find an answer...
<DocOC> anyone know how I can get terminal windows running byobu-tmux to allow my $PROMPT_COMMAND to set the terminal window title?
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, how is that wrong? they stopped supporting the latest xorg for the chipset my laptop has
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Because your hardware is too old, isnt it?
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, making a otherwise still ok computer crap
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, it's around 3 years old
<linuxliam> any ideas
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: If our chipset is too old, then it isnt supported anymore. Thats how technology evolves. And Intel is doing the very same - with the difference that you do not own Intel hw yet.
<bekks> *your
<gvo> Varazir: I'll bet you are out of Inodes....
<L-sama> how do you customize grub?
<DocOC> df -i will tell you if you are out of inodes.
<gvo> Varazir: As will stat -f /
<Varazir> bingo
<gvo> Varazir: And the answer is?
<gvo> He's keeping us in suspense...
<Varazir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000516/
<Varazir> out of inodes
<DocOC> if you are out of inodes, something is creating a lot of little files and not cleaning up after itself. I've seen this happen with php with the gc_enable = Off set  in php.ini
<gvo> Varazir: It's a fairly common problem with containers.  I can't ever recall running out of inodes on my host.
<Varazir> gvo: ok
<Varazir> gvo: didn't know about it :)
<DocOC> varazir, is this a web-server vm?
<Varazir> no
<Varazir> running skype
<Varazir> that's it
<Varazir> and skyped.py a python script to communicate with bitlbee
<DocOC> running skype client?
<Varazir> skype client
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Oh, and btw - why cant you use 12.04 - which is supported until 2017?
<gvo> too many files somewhere.
<gvo> Look in /tmp
<bekks> gvo: /tmp is in RAM by default.
<bekks> gvo: and df -i will tell you where you have no inodes anymore.
<gvo> wow small tmp space
<Varazir> running disk usage analyzer :P
<gvo> bekks his tmp space is in /
<bekks> du -hi --max-depth=1 /
<Varazir> most files/itme sin /usr/bin 1121
<robin_be> hello
<bekks> Varazir: 1121 is nothing, merely.
<Varazir> nvm
<Varazir> the stats didn't count for subfolders
<bekks> Varazir: du -shi /*
<Varazir> -i is invalid
<woo> anyone running eclipse on ubuntu pangolin?
<usr13> -h
<DocOC> woo: I did when I was on pangolin
<woo> DocOC: can get karel's source files to be recognized.  Its that a furter config issue or an ubuntu issue?
<woo> DocOC: I can load the maps but I can't run anything
<DocOC> woo: I don't know if this is an issue, I did this because I was doing android coding, but I used sun java 6 for java, not the default openjdk
<gvo> Varazir: Find the files yet?
<Varazir> found this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/653096/howto-free-inode-usage
<cipherboy> Okay, this is getting annoying and #MacOSX isn't on topic at the moment... Anyone willing to help trouble shoot compiling on OS X? Trying to build a basic gnu collection, but everything fails on ld: symbol(s) not found for architecture x86_64 ...
<woo> DocOC: I installed java 7
<robin_be> can someone help me fixing my bootloader?
<Varazir> I'll check back tomorrow see if the search have found anything
<linuxliam> using XML files to automatically change backgrounds works but the transitions are laggy
<cipherboy> robin_be: whats your problem?
<bekks> Varazir: The searc takes a few minutes only.
<Varazir> bekks: still running
<bekks> Varazir: Which is still "a few minutes". :)
<Varazir> bekks: ya
<robin_be> error: no such partitions on boot
<DocOC> woo, you installed it, but is it the default java. do this: java -version
<robin_be> *when i boot
<novaspirit> i need help trying to compile something for all ubuntu using make. how would i do that? when i compile and transfer the file to another ubuntu it always saying missing files
<cipherboy> robin_be: did you recently add or remove drives and what version of Ubuntu?
<Varazir> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000558/
<robin_be> no and it's lubuntu (let me get version)
<Varazir> and gvo
<DocOC> novaspirit, on the other ubuntu, type ldd <your program>
<robin_be> I think 13.04
<gvo> Varazir: OK its in usr now try find /usr .....
<bekks> Varazir: thats a very, very useless search.
<woo> DocOC: ya its openjdk
<robin_be> I'm on the liveCD now
<Varazir> the line you gave me didn't work
<gvo> bekks, he's zeroing in on it.
<DocOC> woo, do this: update-alternatives --config java
<bekks> Varazir: It counts the number of files, it doesnt count the space, it doesnt count the inodes, it doesnt tell you what is using space.
<Varazir> bekks: it gave my -i is not a valid
<novaspirit> DocOC, i will try that give me a sec
<bekks> Varazir: du -sh /*
<bekks> Varazir: Omit the -i then.
<Varazir> bekks: :)
<robin_be> yep, 13.04
<bekks> Varazir: Or even more useful: du -shx /*
<woo> DocOC: ok brb
<DocOC> bekks: not sure, but I think du my try to glob the directory, which will not work if it has an overwhelming amount of inodes.
<gvo> bekks that's even more useless.
<bekks> gvo: Because?
<robin_be> cipherboy
<bekks> DocOC: IT works perfectly.
<CaitlynUnity> howdy, I have  what are probably some very nooby questions about some things i'm trying to set up in ubuntu, probably basic unix stuff really , but i don't want to annoy you in this group about it (having to do with where i should put my executables, and rc.local stuff)
<gvo> At least on my system it just give me disk space.
<cipherboy> robin_be: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing  ; scroll down until you get to the section on installing grub from a live cd. Follow those steps, then report back..next step will be to chroot and update-grub.
<bekks> gvo: Thats what du is intended to do.
<woo> smue: DocOC found them
<bekks> And thats necessary to see what is using space.
<CaitlynUnity> Is this a good group to ask? Or is there a #desperatenoobubuntuquestions channel? :)
<woo> mt smue sry
<woo> sorry
<robin_be> ok
<gvo> bekks but a file count as his script ran gave him files.  If the problem is a bunch of small files then that'll find it quicker than du
<bekks> gvo: Technically, using one single inode, you can use up all space available on a filesystem. So searching for inodes is useless, when trying to free up space.
<DocOC> bekks, he is not trying to free up space. He is out of inodes.
<gvo> But he's trying to free up inodes not space
<gvo> He has 3 Gb of space and 1000 inodes.
<bekks> gvo: IF the problem is - we dont even know. And that single case (a bunch of small files) is the only case where find -type f might be useful.
<CaitlynUnity> I need to install a couple of server daemons (IRC and atheme services actually) and right now they're in my ~ directory, so like caitlynunity/atheme and caitlynunity/inspircd
<bekks> gvo: 3GB space and 1000 files - those files arent that small then.
<CaitlynUnity> i'm wondering if it's a better idea to put them someplace like /usr/local/bin instead
<gvo> bekks we do know he's out of inodes.
<CaitlynUnity> since i dont want them to be dependent on my account
<gvo> bekks he has 3 gb free and only 1000 inodes free.
<DocOC> gvo, bekks is onto the right track. try this: for i in /* ; do echo $i;find $i -type f|wc -l;done
<gvo> Varazir: find /usr -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<bekks> Looking for the number of files is useless. Better look for directories wasting space in first instance.
<gvo> dococ we already know most of the files are under user.
<robin_be> cipherboy: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt   gives: mount: apparaat /dev/sda5 bestaat niet     (device /dev/sda5 does not exists)
<jrib> CaitlynUnity: /usr/local is a good spot (assuming you can't get them through the repositories)
<gvo> dococ did you see his pastebin?
<bekks> gvo: The number of files is irrelevant actually.
<cipherboy> robin_be: pastebin the output of  sudo fdisk -l
<DocOC> I did not see his pastebin. So, same thing in /usr
<gvo> bekks not if he's got a bunch of small files.
<CaitlynUnity> ah yes, thanks.. I had to make them from the console, so no package manager alas.. should i put them in /usr/local/bin/myexampleircd/ r just /usr/local/myexampleircd
<bekks> gvo: /usr/src with a few kernels easily maxes out 1M files - using a few GB only.
<cipherboy> robin_be: it sounds like your drive moved or something?
<robin_be> cipherboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000583/
<bekks> gvo: IF - which is still unclear.
<DocOC> bekks, number of files is exactly the issue. Each file takes an inode. He is out of inodes.
<Varazir> :)
<cipherboy> robin_be: does ls show /dev/sda5?
<robin_be> ls: kan geen toegang krijgen tot show: Bestand of map bestaat niet   (no access, file or folder does not exist)
<cipherboy> robin_be: Does ls /dev/sda* show your other partitions?
<robin_be> cipherboy: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4
<Varazir> gvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000591/
<bekks> Varazir: Clean up /usr/src then.
<bekks> Varazir: cd /usr/src/yourkerneldir/; sudo make clean
<Varazir> will do thanks :)
<cipherboy> robin_be: This is interesting... What does `dmesg | grep 'sda' ` say (pastebin please)?
<robin_be> cipherboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000607/
<woo> DocOC: I figured it out ty for all your help
<Varazir> can't I j ust delte all dirs except my current kerneldir ?
<bekks> No.
<Varazir> ok
<DocOC> woo, update-alternative --config java did it for you?
<bekks> Varazir: That might break packages - uninstall all linux-image / linux-headers packages you dont need.
<woo> DocOC: ya that and started a new class
<DocOC> very cool. Glad you got it worked out.
<DocOC> woo, next step: set up eclim ;)
<cipherboy> robin_be: How old is this disk? It looks like there is an IO error on it, hence why it isn't finding the last few partitions.
<Varazir> I have source since apr last year :S
<Varazir> 3.2.0.23
<Hedge> My first time using an IRC, what are you guys talking about?
<ActionParsnip> hedge: this is ubuntu support only
<robin_be> cipherboy: 2-3 years :s
<bekks> Varazir: Yeah, delete all kernels and headers you do not need. Remove the packages, then remove the stuff left over in /usr/src/
<Hedge> I am sorry I thought it was a discussion irc I will disconnect
<ActionParsnip> hedge: chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##cafe-ubuntu
<diphtherial> hey, i'm attempting to help a friend dual boot windows and ubuntu on his machine (he has windows installed currently)
<PoolShark_> hi all
<reisio> hi pool
<diphtherial> i'm unfortunately not physically at the machine, but he claims that even after installing ubuntu to another partition his machine just boots into windows without giving him an option to choose the other partition to boot from
<cipherboy> robin_be: Hmm, shouldn't be too old then... Check the smart status on the drive then?
<DocOC> diphtherial, the installer will give you the choice to keep existing partitions, and set up the grub boot menu.
<robin_be> cipherboy: how can I do that?
<PoolShark_> diphtherial: Ubuntu doesn't always install grub on the correct disk
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: is it uefi based?
<Dr_Willis> diphtherial:  its possible it put grub on the wrong drive. or failed to install grub.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | diphtherial
<ubottu> diphtherial: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reisio> correct varies
<PoolShark_> diphtherial: the motherboard is pribably still set to boot from the windows drive, and Ubuntu probably did not install grub on that drive
<diphtherial> PoolShark_: i'm of the same opinion
<reisio> diphtherial: can probably fix it with easybcd from the windows end
<PoolShark_> diphtherial: the installer is counter-intuitive.. you have to tell it you don't want to install Grub to be given the option to install it in the correct location
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: did s/he install using wubi
<reisio> well, there's no one correct location
<PoolShark_> reisio: the point is that the default location it chooses is almost never correct in multi-drive systems
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: can ee get some details about the setup etc...
<reisio> PoolShark_: if you said almost never the simplest solution for end users, I might agree :)
<cipherboy> robin_be: smartctl -a /dev/sda    ; might need to install it though first, not sure if livecd has it.
<diphtherial> heh, apologies, still getting information from the guy
<phantomcircuit> im trying to install on a GT60 dual boot with windows 8
<diphtherial> i appreciate the help thus far; he claims he installed ubuntu to the same drive, so he apparently only has one
<ActionParsnip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phantomcircuit> when i try in UEFI mode the screen is blank but it's clearly booted
<diphtherial> he has this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4482#ov
<reisio> diphtherial: probably just that fix grub link should do it, then
<reisio> although potentially not if it already failed once
<PoolShark_> reisio: well, I'm just speaking from experience.. I've never had an installer that wanted to put Grub in the right place
<PoolShark_> in a multiple-drive, or complex system
<diphtherial> he claims that he's attempted to install grub without any change
<reisio> PoolShark_: I think it asks if you do the manual partitioning
<reisio> diphtherial: then we might need his fstab, his grub.cfg, etc.
<robin_be> cipherboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000633/
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: you can chroot from livecd and install grub
<Varazir> bekks: deleted all 3.2.0.2x source files and now it's working
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: look for a guide at omgubuntu named "sticking it to grub"
<Varazir> thanks for the help everyone :)
<PoolShark_> Varazir
<PoolShark_> np
<PoolShark_> heh
<Varazir> gvo and bekks :)
<sabret00the> Does anyone know how to get the Firefox Nightly Ubuntu PPA back up and running? It's been down for a couple weeks now.
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, quickboot is disabled, secureboot is disable
<phantomcircuit> i dont think this is really a UEFI problem but rather an issue with there being both integrated and dedicated video cards, intel/nvidia
<bekks> sabret00the: You cant do it - you have to contact the author.
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: what gpu do you use?
<Varazir> and DocOC too :)
<DocOC> you are welocme, Varazir
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, uh well on win8 you use both, the dedicated card is used for specific applications
<diphtherial> ActionParsnip: taking a look at this video now, thanks
<phantomcircuit> there isn't a BIOS setting to pick one
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<sabret00the> bekks: Thanks, I've tried a few different methods with no joy. Thought maybe there was a method to automate it.
<phantomcircuit> afaict
<phantomcircuit> will do
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: you will need bumblebee to support your switchable mess. You have my nightmare pc
<PoolShark_> anyone ever mess with NIC bonding in Linux?
<cipherboy> robin_be: I would be cautious about using it... perhaps get a new disk and start cloning it. While it isn't that old, the two read errors when you tried to boot it (I assume those are from when you tried booting it and it failed on unknown partition) would worry me if it was my drive. You could try manually creating a device file for it (I forget how off the top of my head, try google) but not sure if that will work.
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, bumblebee as in the software that removed /usr on uninstall?
<phantomcircuit> :(
<PoolShark_> I'd like to aggregate multiple NICs into one *physical* link but everything I read talks about *logical* links that don't truly aggregate their available throughput
<markr> hello, i am running 12.04 on an acer aspire 7560 and am having issues with the keyboard backspace key behaving odd. mainly in firefox and terminal i think it is a layout issue however i have tried all of the english layouts to no avail. could someone help
<reisio> markr: define odd
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, sadly nouveau.blacklist=1 still gives me a blank screen, the blacklight is on though so im sure the kernel is loaded
<robin_be> cipherboy: okay thanks for your help
<phantomcircuit> probably i could install from memory but that's a bit risky
<markr> other keys are behaving odd as well such as the the left shift key. it skips the last letter and deletes the second to last one and places the cursor there
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, is there an equivalent to blacklist the intel driver?
<PoolShark_> that is odd indeed
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: no idea. i dont use switchable nonesense. I think its a nasty hack
<markr> it does not seem to be present in empathy though
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, it absolutely is a nasty hack
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: you can use the same blacklist method for the intel driver
<phantomcircuit> for some reason things work fine in LEGACY boot mode
<phantomcircuit> it's intel_agp right
<ActionParsnip> poolshark: if they are on the same LAN you wont get extra speed
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, i actually have ubuntu installed, but it only boots if i set LEGACY boot mode
<phantomcircuit> if i switch to UEFI it boots win8
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: that's been my experience so far yes
<phantomcircuit> so ... it kind of works...
<markr> looking over the forums the suggestion on other acer models to disable legacy usb support came up empty because this models bios does not have legacy usb support
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: is the OS fully updated?
<PoolShark_> I've gotten higher speed with balance-rr but the packet loss rate is pretty high due to timing variances
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, yeah
<phantomcircuit> the restricted drivers stuff doesn't detect the nvidia gpu
<phantomcircuit> installing them manually is very much a "sort of works" thing
<phantomcircuit> the screen resolution is so wrong there's no way to access the sidebar
<phantomcircuit> i actually dont want to use the nvidia card at all under ubuntu though so that doesn't matter
<Dr_Willis> run the nvidia-settings tool and select a proper res
<Dr_Willis> You got a dual gpu Optimius system then? with intel and nvidia?
<phantomcircuit> Dr_Willis, lol i cant since i cant do much of anything
<phantomcircuit> Dr_Willis, yup
<markr> i am still downloading updates  on this install, however it was present in 13 as well
<Dr_Willis> phantomcircuit:   then you need to be checking out the optimus wiki page/guides
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=optimus
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. ive install libexif-gtk but i cant figure out where it installed or how to run it. anyone have an ideas?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: you dont need the proprietary driver. you need bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> !bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> IMTheNachoMan:  whats in that librry you feel you need to 'run' ?
<thestoner> can any1 pm me to help me with dns settings
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_Willis: http://libexif.sourceforge.net/ - I want to run gexif. From what I'm reading its a GUI tool to let me edit EXIF data
<thestoner> please and thanks
<Dr_Willis> !find gexif
<ubottu> File gexif found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-base-doc, libjpeg-turbo-progs
<DocOC> thestoner, are you trying to get name resolution working, or are you trying to configure a dns server?
<thestoner> trying to switch the address of the dns
<thestoner> so i use a different one
<DocOC> thestoner, do you use dhcp for your network interface?
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_Willis, ??
<thestoner> i think so in case how do i find out
<Dr_Willis> IMTheNachoMan:  the bot seems to think its in one of those packages. I dont see it however.. so  it may be obsolete
<Dr_Willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libexif/files/gexif/0.5/
<Dr_Willis> IMTheNachoMan:  last modified 2003 - looks like it may be a dead project to me.
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_Willis, oh. damn. okay...thanks
<ActionParsnip> thestoner: nm-cli ,will tell you probs
<phantomcircuit> hmm
<phantomcircuit> so bumblebee could help once i've installed
<DocOC> ok, so this is a desktop computer. In the upper right-hand corner of your panel, there is a little network icon. You can click on that, and configure your interfaces.
<phantomcircuit> but i cant seem to get anything but a blank display installing with UEFI
<phantomcircuit> and i'd rather not have to switch between legacy/uefi everytime i want to switch
<Dr_Willis> at least you can switch to legacy. some people cant even get that working
<DocOC> I believe ctrl-x will save and close in nano
<reisio> says at the bottom
<wouter__> I am planning on buying some hardware to setup an ubuntu based server. Motherboard is going to be a asrock b75 pro3-m.  Is there a hardware compatibility list somewhere so I know I am going to be fine?
<juvani> looking for a web tool to schadule mysql db backups, something like backuppc for filesystems. Any ideas guys?
<DocOC> reisio, yeah, I never use it tho. Vim or die.
<reisio> juvani: why a web tool?
<reisio> DocOC: hear hear
<bekks> !hcl | wouter__
<diphtherial> hmm, is there any way to tell from windows what the device name of this guy's hard disk will be?
<ubottu> wouter__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reisio> diphtherial: not exactly
<reisio> diphtherial: did you figure out if it was in fact one disk with both Windows and Ubuntu on it?
<diphtherial> yes, it's the same physical drive; he installed it to a separate partition
<juvani> reisio: easy to browse my backup history and do restore
<diphtherial> he's also able to boot the live cd fwiw
<reisio> diphtherial: did you try the boot repair stuff yet?
<wouter__> Hardware comp list there does not seem to support a lot of newer hardware.
<diphtherial> i believe he tried to reinstall grub, but for some reason the windows boot loader remains and just knocks him into windows on boot
<diphtherial> he seems convinced that somthing in the BIOS is preventing modification of the bootloader
<wouter__> Any known issues installing ubuntu on ssd's?
<daftykins> nope
<caskaid> does anyone know offhand the gnome3 hotkey that shows rings around the mouse cursor? Similar to the rings seen when you go to the activities hot corner?
<reisio> diphtherial: that wouldn't be my first guess
<wouter__> Any known issues using CPU's that support Intels HD4000?
<reisio> diphtherial: if you can have him pastebin his /boot/grub/grub.cfg, his /etc/fstab, and the output of fdisk -l (or gdisk -l /dev/sda), we can rule some things out
<DavidPesta> #php
<d4rk0n3> need a little help... well more like a question if anyone could help me
<BluesKaj> d4rk0n3, just ask
<PoolShark_> can't help you if we don't know what the question is
<markr> reisio;any ideas on the keyboard issue?
<reisio> markr: backspace thing?
<markr> reisio: yes
<Lecter> hi
<reisio> markr: did you ever 'define'?
<reisio> Lecter: hi
<ActionParsnip> wouter__: the default drivrr should run it ok
<wouter__> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<d4rk0n3> well its not really a issue but when I issue the ''netstat'' command i get this.  http://pastebin.com/4uWWMy2u What does it mean "?
<markr>  reisio; when backspacing it skips the last letter then deletes the next i.e. hobbit would be hobbt with the cursor after the last b
<diphtherial> hmm, is there a foolproof way for him to determine with /dev/sda* device is his windows drive? i believe he only has one physical drive in the machine
<bekks> d4rk0n3: It tells you that some application is terminating communicating with IPv6 localhost Port 631.
<diphtherial> not sure if he has external storage, but i can tell him to disconnect it
<reisio> markr: that is weird
<bekks> diphtherial: Take a look at sudo blkid -g
<d4rk0n3> bekks,  i know but when i look into it it doesnt have a program associated to it
<markr>  reisio also trying to put a colon left shift with ; outputs an 9 and scrolls up here
<bekks> d4rk0n3: Because the network communication is terminating, and the application already terminated. The application on Port 631 is the webinterface of cups.
<reisio> markr: no idea
<markr> reisio tyvm
<reisio> markr: works fine from live OS?
<d4rk0n3> bekks,  oh so its os's doing ?
<markr> reisio same issue in live os
<markr> reisio i think its just a funky keyboard layout that may not be defined
<markr> reisio the keys across the bottom are ctl fn windows alt space alt gr print ctrl arrow left arrow down arrow right
<reisio> markr: you got a live OS that isn't Ubuntu?
<markr> reisio no i do not. that was going to be my next step though
<reisio> markr: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: sudo parted -l
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: or mount the partitions and check. Ubuntu can read and write ntfs
<bluefox83> is there a utility like fsck that can get the job done faster? i have a 1tb disk with errors that needs fixed >.>
<bluefox83> thus far i let fsck run for 18 hours before i finally ended it, and it wasn't even finished checking the drive :(
<ActionParsnip> blufox83: the drive speed will dictate speed
<bluefox83> i know
<daftykins> bluefox83: it's unmounted and not the booted disk i take it?
<bekks> bluefox83: There is no other tool.
<bluefox83> daftykins: of course
<jrib> bluefox83: this is ext4?
<bluefox83> eh, i think it might be ext3
<diphtherial> ActionParsnip: ah, neat, thank you :)
<bluefox83> it's been on there a few years sooooo...
<jrib> bluefox83: apparently fsck on ext4 is supposed to be faster; not that that helps you now
<Agamemnus> i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I'm trying to enable copy/paste from Windows to my virtual Ubuntu box via Oracle's VM Virtualbox... and it's not working. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<bluefox83> jrib: i've read that as well
<ActionParsnip> agamemnud: ask in #vbox too
<bluefox83> so i'm using testdisk at the moment to try and see if it will repair anything...but i don't even know if it does what fsck does or not...
<daftykins> Agamemnus: guest additions installed?
<Agamemnus> just reading that
<Agamemnus> but now I forgot how to actually install things
<Agamemnus> too much stuff going on in my head
<ActionParsnip> agamemnus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73059/how-to-copy-paste-with-virtualbox-from-ubuntu-host-to-windows-guest
<Agamemnus> i was trying "sudo install virtualbox-guest-additions"
<Agamemnus> something is missing
<ActionParsnip> agamemnus: command is wrong and the additions arent in the repos
<Agamemnus> what should the command look like?
<ActionParsnip> ahamemnus: look in the top menu bar in the guest OS window
<MonkeyDust> Agamemnus  sudo apt-get install .......
<bluefox83> it's actually on the installation
<Agamemnus> apt-get
<bluefox83> or at least i think it is >.>
<Agamemnus> it's downloading
<Agamemnus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-guest-additions
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-guest-additions does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> thought not
<bluefox83> how do i find out if a disk is ext3 or ext4?
<bekks> sudo blkid
<bluefox83> k
<ActionParsnip> blufox83: sudo parted -l
<diphtherial> seems to be a popular answer lately
<diphtherial> i didn't even know parted existed, would've saved me so much time in the past
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: are you aware of gparted?
<bluefox83> now all i need to do is figure out how large a particular directory on that drive is, and then see if i have a spare HD i can use to move everything to (i doubt i have a drive large enough, but we'll see...) and then format that puppy to ext4
<ActionParsnip> blufox83: du -sh /containing/folder
<bluefox83> i guess i need to mount the drive before i do that?
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: will show the size of all files and foldes (total per folder) in /containing/folder
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: partition. you don't mount drives
<diphtherial> oh, does the device have to be mounted for parted to display information about it?
<bluefox83> no
<diphtherial> aha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: no, as long as the filesystem is visible it will be shown
<bluefox83> also, i meant i just need a total size of a specific partition...not a list of sizes (i really hope that's why it's taking so long....)
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: then run: df -h
<diphtherial> when booting from a live CD, is there a password for the root account?
<bluefox83> how about a size of a directory?
<diphtherial> er, or would you be prompted to type a password when using sudo?
<reisio> diphtherial: you can set one if you feel the need
<bluefox83> not the size of everything in a list...which is taking an awful long time O.o
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: no. you can get a root prompt with: sudo -i
<diphtherial> ah, thanks, just making sure there aren't any unexpected impediments in the directions i'm giving this fellow
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: you can do anything in a livecd session you can in an installed OS but reboot
<bluefox83> i wonder how long it would take to copy all of 230G to my laptop over my network...my router isn't very good >.>
<FastCode> @bluefox:why not connect your laptop directly then?
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: depends on lots of factors. do it overnight is how i'd do it
<bluefox83> hrm.....i just had an idea >.>
<FastCode> bluefox83: also you can gzip your data
<bluefox83> what if i created another partition on the drive and copied it over, formatted the original partition to ext4, then copied everything back and resized the partition...would that erase my data? O.o
<bluefox83> i only have 230G of data, and it's a 1tb drive....
<ActionParsnip> if you are careful. no
<reisio> bluefox83: you mean resized then copy everything back?
<linuxliam> and recommendations for ftp uploading/downloading
<bluefox83> yeah...
<reisio> bluefox83: should be fine unless either drive fails physically :p
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: install openssh-server and use sftp
<reisio> bluefox83: use rsync -av to be sure you copy it all properly
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: much more secure than an ftp server
<ai6pg> cd
<FastCode> and if using cp use the '--preserve=all' switch
<reisio> which is to say it's secure at all ;)
<bluefox83> OR, just create another partition...one way bigger but of ext4, then copy it all to that...then once the copying is done, just remove the old partition and resize the new one to just take up all the space?
<reisio> don't use cp for 230GB of data ;p
<linuxliam> ActionParsnip: im not looking to run an ftp server only connect to one
<FastCode> reisio: why?
<bluefox83> keep in mind i'm talking about moving data from one partition to another, on the same disk >.>
<zangaroo> reisio, whats the alternative ?
<zangaroo> rsync ?
<reisio> bluefox83: you could, but if you have the space, not resizing the final partition at all is bestest
<reisio> zangaroo: yeah
<djzn> is there any software engineering channel in freenode?
<reisio> FastCode: 'cause if it's interrupted you're boned
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: so a client, not a server?
<reisio> FastCode: and there's no simple way to verify it copied regardless
<linuxliam> yea
<ActionParsnip> djzn: ##programming
<djzn> ActionParsnip, thanks
<FastCode> reisio: no you are not, you can simply continue with -n
<reisio> you can re-run the same rsync command to both 1) verify everything is copied and 2) to resume if interruptred
<reisio> FastCode: nope
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: why did you not say client then?
<FastCode> now that i think about it, I'm not sure if it resumes the last file
<reisio> -n doesn't care if files match or not, only if they already exist
 * zangaroo never learned rsync
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: ftp isnt just a client. it is a server too
<reisio> zangaroo: rsync -av foo bar, all there is to it
<reisio> without -v is a little faster, for those long ones
<linuxliam> ActionParsnip: i know sorry long day over here
<zangaroo> how does rsync verify ?
<bluefox83> foo is the origin, and bar being the target?
<reisio> zangaroo: just run the same command again
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: so a "recommendation for ftp upload/download" does not distinguish you wanted a client
<zangaroo> i mean does it use md5 ?
<reisio> zangaroo: by default it checks if the files exist, copies them if they don't, finishes copying them if they weren't fully copied
<reisio> zangaroo: good question
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: nautilus can connect to ftp and files will appear like files on your pc
<reisio> zangaroo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync#Determining_which_parts_of_a_file_have_changed maybe
<reisio> it uses something :)
<bluefox83> linuxliam: filezilla is also kinda ok...
<reisio> bluefox83: yes indeed, source, destination
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: ftp sends usename, password and data as plain text. I suggest you dont use it over the web
<linuxliam> ActionParsnip: nautilus just seems to crash or just not display anything at all
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: why bother, nautilus connect to ftp and is in a default install
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: gftp or filezilla then
<bluefox83> reisio: and that's totally recurvise? i have a loooooot of files and directories in a particular dir
<reisio> bluefox83: yup
<zangaroo> reisio, nice looks like using rsync from now on
<reisio> bluefox83: try it out on a test dir
<reisio> zangaroo: yes sir
<Lecter> hello, is there a reason why I must put the ubuntu cd romwhen im using synaptic?
<reisio> and if you're interested in _incremental_ backups, check out rdiff-backup, which is basically just rsync for incremental backups :p
<ActionParsnip> lecter: remove the cd as a package source
<reisio> Lecter: pardon?
<daftykins> Lecter: sounds like the CD source hasn't been disabled, you might be able to disable the CD source in software sources
<bluefox83> hrm...gonna have to get X running on that machine so i can use gparted and create that new partition....
<ikonia> bluefox83: you could use parted or fdisk to save installing X
<Lecter> how do I remove the cd source in softwares sources?
<ActionParsnip> lecter: or edit sources.list and comment out the top few lines.
<Lecter> how do I remove the cd from the sources?
<bluefox83> uh...wouldn't it just be hella easier to say open "software source" in software center and unselect the cdrom?
<ActionParsnip> lecter: or software centre can do it. no idea why you are using synaptic when softwarecentre does everything you can need
<linuxliam> ActionParsnip: im not the admin for the server so im not too fussed as no sensitive data is there
<FastCode> Lecter: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lecter> software center doesnt allow librairies management for development
<ActionParsnip> lecter: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the top few lines
<FastCode> Lecter: remove the line starting with cdrom
<Dr_Willis> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Alpha amd64 (20120724.2)]/ dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/
<Dr_Willis> for example... ;)
<Dr_Willis> first line here
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: their funeral.
<Dr_Willis> for some reason i seem to have more then one.
<bluefox83> so, i'm installing ubuntu-desktop (since i know that's not a real package, it just gets a desktop up and running) i'm wondering how do i get rid of all that junk once i'm done with it?
<linuxliam> ActionParsnip: hehe he's a windows user
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  what junk.. remove what you dont need later with the package manager tools
<bluefox83> would sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop work?
<Csabi33669> hello,im using lubuntu and i installed right now the compiz evrithing is works fine,but when i connect external monitor to my laptop it will very laggy about 1fps .can anyone add me a advice what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  whats your video card  chipset and what driver are you using?
<bluefox83> Csabi33669: you can start by installing the proper video card drivers...
<bluefox83> which can be...rediculously over complicated anymore >.>
<bluefox83> wow, just checking out what is getting installed on my box makes me miss debian D:
<chocolate> Hi, everyone! I'm having a problem, I have `a problem running intellijIDEA on Ubuntu
<Csabi33669> Dr_Willis, my video card is intel gma 945,how can idecide what my vga driver is corrently using?
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  intel should be allready installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  im not clear on how you are using compiz in lubuntu, (or why you would want to actually)
<chocolate> It doesn't start.
<ActionParsnip> linuxliam: sounds about right. i suggest you inform him how secure ftp isnt
<bluefox83> what the heck is intellijIDEA? O.o
<Dr_Willis> chocolate:  run it from terminal, look for error messages
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: ubuntu is based on debian, so how can you miss it?
<chocolate> I get the error "No Java JDK found"
<Dr_Willis> !java | chocolate
<ubottu> chocolate: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> so install a JDK ;P
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: ubuntu comes with a LOOOOT of stuff that i don't want...
<Dr_Willis> !mini | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> chocolate: try the webupd8 java ppa for oracle java
<Csabi33669> Dr_Willis, just because i liked a video about the compiz on youtube
<bluefox83> yeah..uh i was referring to just doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chocolate> java version "1.8.0-ea" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-ea-b100) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.0-b42, mixed mode)
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: its still debian based
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  id disable compiz. and se eif it works properly
<chocolate> That is my Java verizon
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: i know, which is why i do still like ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  you told it to install that extra stuff.. so its doing what you told it to do. ;P
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: you can use mini install and build up from clu
<ActionParsnip> cli
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: of course, i told it to install whatever the default is that comes with "ubuntu-desktop" i just forgot how much stuff comes with it
<Csabi33669> Dr_Willis, it's seems like i have to disable it (when i disable it works perfect)
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: i use minimal then install xdm and openbox
<bluefox83> cool
<bluefox83> this isn't as painful as installing debian from floppies back in 2003 though...that sucked sooooooooooooo much >.>
<bluefox83> i didn't have a cd/dvd burner at the time...hehe
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: i was on mandrake then. on cd
<bluefox83> i used that too!
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  compiz on Lubuntu is like big fancy muffler/airdams and spoilers... on a Geometro....
<bluefox83> i broke mandrake so many times >.>
<bluefox83> lol Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Csabi33669:  i find that things tend to work a lot better if you stick to the defaults. :) untill you get the fundamentals learned. then you can start playing with things
<chocolate> <Dr_Willis> that is such a good anology
<Dr_Willis> chocolate:  but i bet most kids these days dont know what a 'geo metro' is ;)
<chocolate> My friend used to drive one
<Dr_Willis> Wife still misses her old Geo.. :P
<chocolate> I miss it even thought it wasn't mine
<Dr_Willis> Im old.. and need to update my Analogys..
<sagredo> hi
<bluefox83> you know, for such a small 4 cylinder car...you would think those things would be better on gas and be a bit more dependable...
<sagredo> can someone please help me manually mount an external HD
<sagredo> i am having some difficulty
<chocolate> What would be the modern Geo?
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  what are you doing to mount it exactly?
<sagredo> Dr_Willis:  i am stressing big time my friend
<bluefox83> eh, the modern geometro is actually quite nice >.>
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: what filesystem does the partition use?
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  so mount it by hand/cli and give us the error messages  and command you are using
<bluefox83> the old 90's ones were death traps though >.>
<sagredo> Dr_Willis: normally i just connect my HD via USB but Ubuntu is saying DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  dont rely on the auto-mounting stuff. :) do it the old skool way
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chocolate> Have you turned off your computer and turned it on again?
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir /media/TestDrive
<sagredo> Dr_Willis: okay, may you suggest a guide?
<sagredo> right
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal before physically unplugging it?
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /media/TestDrive -o OPTIONS YOU MAY NEED GO HERE
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: of course not
<bluefox83> chocolate: whoa! this ain't windows!
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: then thats why
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I tried copying a .mkv file
<chocolate> It helps a little
<chocolate> It's always a good thing to try
<Csabi33669> Dr_Willis,  ok :)
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: you need to use that feature. its not there for kicks you knoe
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  if you could see files.. then it was Mounted.. so you need to give us a bit more details as whats going on exactly.
<sagredo> Dr_Willis:  im trying to keep up
<sagredo> I apoligize
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: it syncs caches and so forth. thats why there is an "operation pending"
<sagredo> the last time i came here for help
<sagredo> someone said i would have better luck in the liveCD
<sagredo> so thats where i am
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  if its a windows/ntfs drive. you might want to boot to windows and have windows 'check' the disk for errors.
<sagredo> Dr_Willis: IIRC the filesystem was NTFS-quick
<sagredo> or something
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: the os is the same in livecd
<sagredo> Dr_Willis:
<sagredo> when i plug it into windows it asks me to format the disc
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: is it ntfs based?
<sagredo> but i have 700GB of data
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  if the ntfs is flagged as 'unmounted uncleanly' ubuntu may refue to mount it.
<sagredo> my entire life
<bluefox83> so i'm wondering, would it just be faster to plug a usb live ubuntu into that machine, and boot into that and use gparted, or should i really just make it install all this junk? >.>
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: is there a backup?
<sagredo> Dr_Willis: i think i am starting to understand
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  format? that may mean the FS or disk is totally messed up
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: is it ntfs based?
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: is there a backup?
<sagredo> no
<bluefox83> sagredo: you might be screwed D:
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: so why is your "important" data not baked up?
<sagredo> its a brand new drive
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: im on a college budget
<bluefox83> then how does it have 700gb of data on it already!?!
<Agamemnus> hello
<sagredo> i cant afford another backup drive right now
<Dr_Willis> brand new things can break
<sagredo> it was a gift
<Agamemnus> how do I install the 64-bit version of the mysql client?
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: if it is ntfs based. plug it into a windows pc and run a full chkdsk
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: are you sure?
<sagredo> if the problem arose in Ubuntu
<sagredo> while copying a TV epsidoe
<Dr_Willis> Agamemnus:  if you have 64 bit ubuntu installed.. then  it should be using 64bit for all the packages
<bluefox83> sagredo: you might want to try an app i found today called testdisk
<chocolate> Well I have had bad luck once I droped my phone in water, then the backup, and then the backup of the backup i had didn't work and then I lost so much school
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: when it finishes. look in the system tray and safely remove the storage like yoy are SUPPOSED to. then unplug
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  hd fails. it fails.. or starts failing.. os dosent matter.
<Agamemnus> maybe that's not what I need
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: it will work
<Agamemnus> the error message in my compile is:
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<Agamemnus> "ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient"
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: if you mistreat your hardware you cannot intelligently expect it to wor
<sagredo> how do I run CHKDSK?
<ActionParsnip> work
<bluefox83> chocolate: did you like, drive a geo metro into a house of mirrors or something? that's terrible luck D:
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  you may want to be trying to recover/repair the disk in windows. since its ntfs. and ask about it in #windows
<sagredo> that is excellent advice
<sagredo> you are wise beyond your cycles
<chocolate> lol It was bad but the professor had the deadline extended for everyone
<Dr_Willis> its possible you can force it to mount in linux. its also possible it may  have some severe issues
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<sagredo> how do i run CHKDSK in windows?
<sagredo> im on win7
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: well you get a lot of people doing this stuff. its common for windows users because, honestly, they know very little about thier OS
<sagredo> again
<Dr_Willis> sagredo:  theres the #windows channel
<sagredo> i deifnitely do not want to format the drive
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: and what needs to happen to make things work well
<chocolate> I remember I helped someone recover their drive after they formated it
<k1l> sagredo: for windows support please ask in ##windows
<Dr_Willis> if windiows keeps asking to format the disk.. you may need to use some other tools in windows
<bluefox83> this is already going better than it was a few days ago...at first i couldn't even get ubuntu to start...appartently when /boot is full it causes a lot of problems >.>
<sagredo> ok sweet
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: right click the storage -> properties -> tools
<sagredo> ok
<sagredo> will try
<sagredo> best regards
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: safe removal in ANY OS is important
<sagredo> i never knew Unix even had an otpion
<sagredo> I always safely remove in Windows
<sagredo> and never have any problems
<Agamemnus> anyone? is lmysqlclient the mysqlclient?
<sagredo> but Linux just fucked this drive
<Agamemnus> and if so how do i install it?
<bluefox83> linux didn't, you did
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: really easy to avoid yet people still uust pull storage out and then moan when their data gets damaged
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: no. YOU did by misusing it
<chocolate> Yeah that's true
<bluefox83> i need to add a few more gigs of ram to that server...1 gig just isn't cutting it D:
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<sagredo> relax man
<chocolate> It's like when I dropped my phone in water
<sagredo> dont scare people away from Linux just because you think you are a know it all
<chocolate> It was all me
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: when it mounts, you will see the partition in the Unity panel as well as in nautilus
<sagredo> all I did was START COPYING a file
<sagredo> and it stopped at 6mb of 900
<k1l> !ot | chocolate bluefox83
<ubottu> chocolate bluefox83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluefox83> chocolate: was it an android?
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: just educating you so your apparently important data doesnt get lost
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: you are not being helpful trying to force people into being wrong
<sagredo> I was copying a file
<diphtherial> sagredo: you're the one asking for help, remember?
<bluefox83> i think it's a little too late for the lecture, when it's already broke >.>
<sagredo> diphtherial: you are so smart
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: check your data and eject it properly and I bet it works just fine
<bluefox83> sagredo: seriously though try testdisk, it works on ntfs drives :)
<k1l> sagredo: we can stop that who is to blame for your data loss. just ask the windows support in ##windows if you want to support for that
<diphtherial> sagredo: actually, i'm as much as a noob as you are, but i try not to let my feelings of inadequacy get in the way...
<diphtherial> but yeah, pointless discussion, i agree
<sagredo> lol
<bluefox83> and testdisk is in the ubuntu repos :)
<chocolate> So, I'm in Ubuntu and I can't seem to get it a build environment  ? Would anyone have any ideas? Pretty please?
<bluefox83> what kind of build environment?
<chocolate> I'm sorry I worded it wrong
<sagredo> this just popped up
<sagredo>  Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<chocolate> Java
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: chkdsk and safe removal is a lot easier. if you still get issues i would start with the forensic tools
<sagredo> anything worth taking note of before i move to windows?
<chocolate> I'm trying to get Eclipse
<bluefox83> oh, uhm...yeah let me think about it a minute though
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: cheers
<ikonia> sagredo: do what it told you to do
<ikonia> sagredo: run chkdisk about it
<ikonia> on it
<ikonia> chkdsk even
<bluefox83> i chkdsk wont work on ntfs to my knowledge >.>
<sagredo> ikonia: in windows or ubuntu?
<ikonia> sagredo: it's giving you the information to try to help you
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: let us know how you get on
<ikonia> sagredo: in windows
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: chkdsk in windows
<sagredo> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> sagredo: it's a windows command, for a windows file system, so doing it in windows is the best approach
<sagredo> just writing down the mount notes from Dr_Willis
<bluefox83> sagredo: what is more convenient, using windows to check it, or ubuntu?
<sagredo> ikonia: right ;D
<chocolate> I know I managed to get Sublime Text 3 to compile and run Java but I can't make Eclipse compile
<sagredo> bluefox83: i perfer using Linux
<bluefox83> sagredo: then use checkdisk
<sagredo> but obviously it comes with more responsibility
<chocolate> I then tried Intellij and it didn't work
<k1l> !details | chocolate
<ubottu> chocolate: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sagredo> nah
<sagredo> im going to use chkdsk
<bluefox83> also, checkdisk has a windows version too :)
<chocolate> It doesn't even start up
<sagredo> seems pretty unanimous among the support crew here
<bluefox83> sagredo: but er, testdisk
<bluefox83> sagredo: testdisk will run in ubuntu, and it gets great reviews
<sagredo> eh :/
<sagredo> not confident
<k1l> sagredo: last warning now to stop that attitude against the volunteering supporters in here
<bluefox83> why am i trying to get you to use that? >.> lol
<ikonia> sagredo: for windows problems, use windows to fix, no better solution
<bluefox83> afk switching boxes a while
<sagredo> bluefox83: its to know about it than not IMO :)
<bluefox83> testdisk is for like...all OS's
<sagredo> its better to know*
<bluefox83> afk
<hosj> ./
<chocolate> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and when I try to start from terminal idea-ic it gives me the error "No Java JDK found" .
<daftykins> chocolate: sounds like you need to install a java development kit.
<chocolate> Then I try to start Intellij and it won't run or start
<chocolate> I do and I'm pretty sure I have it installed
<daftykins> the oracle one?
<chocolate> When I run java -version I get java version "1.8.0-ea" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-ea-b100) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.0-b42, mixed mode)
<daftykins> chocolate: that's a JRE, you can't develop with a runtime
<daftykins> chocolate: follow this: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-oracle-java-jdk-6-7-8-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<chocolate> I can use other Java development IDES like Sublime Text 3 and Dr. Java
<daftykins> perhaps they somehow don't rely upon the JDK being on
<daftykins> chocolate: is there a reason you aren't willing to try that?
<chocolate> No, I am
<chocolate> I'm just making small talk
<chocolate> Well not small talk
<Dr_Willis> chocolate:  sounds like  the program in question may have some settings to point it to the JDK
<chocolate> It still gives me No JDK found.
<chocolate> It won't start from the Menu bar
<ActionParsnip> chocolate: are there any guides you have used? are there bugs reported?
<jonasty123dm> chocolate: maybe you can try Brackets? It's made by Adobe and the community, it's open source. Here's a review + download link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/first-look-at-brackets-for-linux
<chocolate> No bugs I've not reported any bugs. I have used many guied
<chocolate> guides
<chocolate> Has anyone tried brackets for Java development?
<jonasty123dm> I tried running it on Debian x64, but it won't run :( So I don't know, but it seems quite nice
<chocolate> I've been using Sublime Text 3. Have you tried that on Ubuntu?
<jonasty123dm> No,  but I don't do much programming, only basic stuff.
<usr13> jonasty123dm: ia32-libs
<chocolate> ah okay
<jonasty123dm> usr13: thank you I will try installing the ia32-libs :)
<usr13> jonasty123dm: package name = ia32-libs-multiarch
<chocolate> :-( Brackets won't open either
<jonasty123dm> chocolate: when I was running Ubuntu, I installed Oracle's Java via a PPA from Webupd8. I don't know if this will help, but here's a link anyway: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<jonasty123dm> usr13: thank you :)
<bluefox83> ok, so how do i make gparted NOT analyze and try to repair my drive when it's resizing the partition?
<chocolate> Everyone I'm very thankful for the help I am getting
<guntbert> bluefox83: you don't - resize operations with a damaged file system are even more dangerous :)
<bluefox83> guntbert: surely there's a way
<bluefox83> i just want to resize the dang partition D:
<jonasty123dm> bluefox83: have you tried checking you're file system/ hard drive with a live CD like partedmagic? They provide useful tools for recovering data and such
<jonasty123dm> *your
<bluefox83> not interested in that, i want to change from ext3 to ext4 without losing my data....
<[Gentoo]> jonasty123dm: did you know they charge for that now
<jonasty123dm> Gentoo: Really? Didn't know that
<russw> I'm really struggling with ufw and iptables.  ufw *should* be easy, but whenever I enable it it locks out my ssh (on port 1022) and even seems to be preventing outgoing from my server.
<russw> anyone have  clue what's up with my ufw/iptables?  see here: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/27accb6b
<[Gentoo]> russw: ufw enable 1022/tcp
<[Gentoo]> should work
<[Gentoo]> check with iptables -L
<inclusa> Hello, I use Vim but I research Sublime, ang I ask: Why do I use Sublime? What is it diferent?
<russw> [Gentoo]: I've done that.  the iptables -L (and ufw status verbose) are in that pastebin
<[Gentoo]> inclusa: its a gui editor, its nice but not free
<[Gentoo]> russw: i didnt get the paste ive not long joined
<russw> [Gentoo]: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/27accb6b
<jonasty123dm> bluefox: can you acces the partition?
<bluefox83> jonasty123dm: yeah
<inclusa> Ok, thanks
<[Gentoo]> russw: check the sshd config? or router?
<jonasty123dm> I think the best thing you can do is copying all your data over to an external hard drive or something and then format your partition in ext4
<bluefox83> i have data on the partition, i want to shrink the partition, create a new one of ext4 and resize that
<diphtherial> huh, so he has only a single physical drive, and he did attempt to fix grub by chrooting to /mnt and running grub-install from there
<diphtherial> (essentially what they describe here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video )
<[Gentoo]> russw: o hang on
<diphtherial> it still just uses the regular windows bootloader and boots him into windows without giving him a choice
<russw> [Gentoo]: no router... this is on a vps.  sshd config seems fine since it works fine prior to ufw enabling.
<reisio> diphtherial: not really sure why that would work if it failed from the installer
<[Gentoo]> russw: ufw dont seem to have affected iptables
<reisio> diphtherial: if you can have him pastebin his /boot/grub/grub.cfg, his /etc/fstab, and the output of fdisk -l (or gdisk -l /dev/sda), we can rule some things out
<diphtherial> i don't think he has a network connection when he's booting from the live cd
<diphtherial> apparently it doesn't recognize his wired ethernet adapter
<russw> [Gentoo]: that is my thought as well... I can't see 1022 in the iptables at all
<diphtherial> he has this motherboard, if that helps at all: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4482#ov
<affine> hi everyone
<affine> How can I go about making a bootable usb stick from any given iso?
<[Gentoo]> russw: nothing seems to be affected in iptables there, not sure what got messed up
<inclusa> Gentoo, I wanted to know what it makes the diferent why use it? Thank you
<jonasty123dm> affine: are you running windows?
<[Gentoo]> russw: i would try to remove ufw, remove all the related files, flush all iptables and try again
<affine> jonasty123dm, ubuntu. my usb stick is in /dev/sdd1. I already tried using dd, but system monitor showed dd wasn't doing anything when I tried it.
<russw> [Gentoo]: done that several times already :)
<[Gentoo]> russw: or, just use iptables
<affine> I tried dd if=~/path/to/iso.iso of=/dev/sdd1 and that didn't work :(
<russw> [Gentoo]: my thinking is that there's some iptables config happening somewhere else that is overriding ufw
<russw> [Gentoo]: I've also started trying to get into iptables directly, but ufw is (supposed to be) just so darn easy
<[Gentoo]> russw: seems like it but would be weird unless you had some manual script, and the fact ufw has created some chains in there
<diphtherial> reisio: i'm asking him if he can print those out
<affine> jonasty123dm, I'll just boot into windows and use a different program...
<[Gentoo]> russw: iptables is easy for a basic setup just takes a day or 2 to learn
<jonasty123dm> affine: are you sure the path to your USB stick is /dev/sdd1? Run lsblk -f in a terminal window
<diphtherial> the whole thing's a bit awkward since he's throwing a party that i declined attending :\
<[Gentoo]> russw: but ufw should work
<russw> [Gentoo]: all I really need is a few ports open, and some standard iptables rules.  Seems to be begging for ufw (or a simple iptables basis)
<reisio> diphtherial: could save them to files on the Windows sytem, but I s'pose that'd be extra effort
<jonasty123dm> affine: and check if your USB stick isn't something like /dev/sdc1. Most USB's are /dev/sdc1
<[Gentoo]> russw: check ufw stuff in /etc
<[Gentoo]> russw: theres some manual stuff that can be done in there
<diphtherial> reisio: well, hopefully he has a network connection and can pastebin them; we'll see, i suppose
<diphtherial> thank you for your continuing help as well
<[Gentoo]> when you removed ufw, did you remove all the configs?
<sagredo> hello support: windows does not detect my drive at all
<russw> [Gentoo]: it has to be outside of there.  I've purged all of ufw and started fresh and it does the smae
<sagredo> so I tried 'testdisc'
<sagredo> it is asking for my partition, how can I find that out?
<jonasty123dm> bluefox: so you want to shrink a partition, and with the free space you've become, you want to create a new EXT4 partition? Sorry for late reply
<sagredo> "please select partition table type"
<sagredo> how can I list this?
<jonasty123dm> bluefox83 : so you want to shrink a partition, and with the free space you've become, you want to create a new EXT4 partition? Sorry for late reply
<[Gentoo]> russw: not sure what else to suggest
<russw> [Gentoo]: ok - thx anyway.
<[Gentoo]> russw: if you get some time, iptables is good to learn though
<[Gentoo]> you have much more direct control
<russw> [Gentoo]: my fear in doing it manually is manyfold.  a) missing "good" config that ufw et al would do b) issues blending iptables and fail2ban/psad, etc, and c) complexity
<Gerowen> What is the minimum amount of RAM required for Ubuntu 13.04 to be installed?  I've found some system requirements but the page looks rather old.  The reason I'm asking is I used the "Startup Disc Creator" to create an Ubuntu installer on my thumb drive, I've booted from it, but it seems to have frozen at the "ubuntu" logo and the little dots.  The dots are animating, but they have been for about 20 minutes now with no progress.
<[Gentoo]> Gerowen: i would say ~2gb
<[Gentoo]> for full ubuntu
<Gerowen> That's what I was thinking, this computer only has 1 GB
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | Gerowen start here
<ubottu> Gerowen start here: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<[Gentoo]> Gerowen: go for lighter installer and DE
<palomer> External connections to my local http server are failing
<[Gentoo]> text insaller on lubuntu or something
<palomer> but internal connections aren't
<palomer> does ubuntu install a firewall by default?
<[Gentoo]> palomer: ufw
<Gerowen> K, appreciate it everybody.
<[Gentoo]> i think its disabled on default though
<Gerowen> palomer: There is a firewall, but it runs in the background.  If you want to manage it with a GUI, check out gufw
<MonkeyDust> palomer  ubuntu has iptables, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<jonasty123dm> palomer: yes, but you have to activate it manually
<reisio> Gerowen: 1GB should be fine
<reisio> Gerowen: moreso if you use a DE other than the default
<palomer> oh, so by default I should be able to accept connections
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  theres no default firewall rules to block anything
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  any service should work.
<palomer> got it
<palomer> thanks
<Moony22> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<FastCode> reisio: still copying?
<Moony22> I have installed unity from the experimental certified ppa. After rebooting, unity is my starting. There is a segmentation fault after loading one if the plugin. Is there any way to fix this issue without in installing the new unity?
<FastCode> reisio: it was you with the 230 GiB?right?i tend to have a lousy short term memory
<Moony22> Uninstalling *
<FastCode> Moony22: if you think its a configuration issue then better purge it
<reisio> FastCode: sure
<reisio> FastCode: oh no
<reisio> FastCode: was talking to the guy
<reisio> FastCode: bluefox83 maybe
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  what's the outcome of     cat /etc/issue ?
<FastCode> reisio: right, i remember the number 83
<reisio> don't we all
<Moony22> FastCode, I'm somewhat new to PPA's, what does purging do?
<FastCode> apt-get --purge remove unity
<Moony22> What does it do?
<FastCode> it purges the configuration files
<FastCode> the output should be something like this:
<Moony22> What does purging mean? :p
<OerHeks> reversing the PPA installation
<Dr_Willis> purge = to remove in an extreme manor.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Moony22> Heh
<FastCode> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<FastCode>   lightdm-remote-session-uccsconfigure* ubuntu-desktop* unity* unity-tweak-tool*
<FastCode> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 137 not upgraded.
<FastCode> After this operation, 7,342 kB disk space will be freed.
<FastCode> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<FloodBot1> FastCode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lauratika> in system monitor i have for cpu showing use, why 4?
<Dr_Willis> purge:  Noun:  to rid of whatever is impure or undesirable; cleanse; purify.
<Moony22> But is there no way to fix this issue without reverting?
<FastCode> note the asterisk
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  Unity comes with ubuntu, why did you use a ppa?
<Moony22> I wanted the experimental-certified version
<Moony22> Want *
<OerHeks> the ppa owner would love to hear your bugreport for that failing plugin
<Dr_Willis> experimental and certified! ;)  wonder what that really means..
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  what OerHeks says, inform the maintainer about the issues you're getting with the ppa
<Moony22> But the owner is ubuntu unity
<FastCode> so inform ubuntu unity
<Moony22> ... But it is certified :p
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  the ppa is maintained and owned by a person, contact that person
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  where did you find the ppa?
<Moony22> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-certified
<Dr_Willis> i figuerd it was the official 'testing' branch of unity, by the ubuntu devs. but ive never really heard of anyone else using it befor
<Moony22> This is your 'person'
<Dr_Willis> Daily build of a feature stack certified by tests.
<Moony22> Yep
<FastCode> quote:"For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Ubuntu Unity PS integration team."
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Ubuntu Unity PS integration team."
<Moony22> Heh
<MonkeyDust> FastCode  was faster :)
<exidos> hehe
<Dr_Willis> 0 updates added during the past month.
<Dr_Willis> err.. so how can it be daily.. with no updates?
<Dr_Willis> latest update = 15 weeks ago
<Moony22> How do I contact?
<Dr_Willis> I think i would be avoiding that ppa. ;)
<FastCode> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+contactuser
<tenguix> Any xfce users here
<Moony22> That redirects to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity
<reisio> tenguix: mmm
<Dr_Willis> For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Ubuntu Unity PS integration team.
<OerHeks> Moony22, why don't you try this ppa, more cutting edge as you are testing now > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation
<Moony22> OerHeks, isn't this more likely to have bugs
<tenguix> cool. Is there a way to work around the introduction of gconf to the mix at ubuntu 13
<tenguix> The terminal upgrade switches over to that horrible timestamped bs.
<Dr_Willis> tenguix:  what timestamped?
<tenguix> xfce4-terminal
<Dr_Willis> care to be a bit more specific? theres also the #xubuntu channel
<tenguix> The quake-ish feature uses a gconf config.
<tenguix> Oh, I'll head on over there
<tenguix> Graci
<reisio> tenguix: what's the problem?
<tenguix> Not really a problem, just me being picky
<tenguix> :)
<reisio> tenguix: about what?
<tenguix> xfce4
<tenguix> and gconf.
<tenguix> i like xfconf.
<reisio> you still have xfconf
<reisio> gconf is used for other things you installed
<tenguix> Nope.
<reisio> yes
 * Dr_Willis still hasent actaully seen what the actual Problem is...
<tenguix> Currently, yes. I'm using 12.10
<reisio> there isn't one
<reisio> tenguix: nope
<tenguix> Allright, well youve been so helpful!
<reisio> the only way you don't have xfconf is if your system is missing a dep on accident
<tenguix> I have xfconf.
<reisio> I know you do, I just said so :p
<Dr_Willis> !find xfconf
<ubottu> Found: libxfconf-0-2, libxfconf-0-2-dbg, libxfconf-0-dev, xfconf
<tenguix> Alright, let me start over.
<reisio> I said you did and you said 'nope' ;)
<tenguix> Hi! I'm tenguix.
<reisio> hi :)
<Moony22> Hi
<reisio> Moony22: hi
<reisio> Dr_Willis: hi
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<Moony22> Not talking to you
<reisio> awe
<tenguix> I like using xfconf, and not the crappy new idea that xfce had to bring a single gconf file into the mix when they introduced their new terminal upgrade!
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket.
<tenguix> Should I start over again?
<tenguix> Allright.
<Moony22> Yes
<tenguix> Hi I'm tenguix! What is linux?
<reisio> tenguix: that isn't an Xfce thing
<reisio> tenguix: it's an Xubuntu thing at most
<tenguix> Thats the problem
<reisio> and it's redundant to and not replacing of xfconf
<tenguix> Well the package source has it too
<reisio> if you don't want it, simply uninstall it
<tenguix> I'm asking if theres a workaround dude
<tenguix> When I boot to a live disk I can just unpack a tarfile and everything is configured. With the upgrade, I cant configure it.
<Moony22> Does anyone actually use a  unity ppa here?
<reisio> can't configure what?
<reisio> Moony22: I'm not sure why anyone would
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  ive not really seen it mentioned befor
<Moony22> New feature
<tenguix> xubuntu 13 out of the box.
<reisio> tenguix: what can't you configure?
<Moony22> Dr_Willis, I did earlier
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  and you so far as about the first and only i can rember seeing in here
<tenguix> If you had actually read what I said before, bro, youd know.
<FastCode> i used to a few months back, but it crashed every few days, so i switched back.
<Moony22> :(
<reisio> tenguix: the terminal?
<reisio> tenguix: how can you not configure it?
<tenguix> The TERMINAL UPGRADE.
<reisio> how can you not configure the terminal upgrade?
<FastCode> the fun part is i have unity 7.1.0 and that ppa has 7.0.0
<tenguix> ... Youre insane.
<Dr_Willis> FastCode:  :) gotta love that.
<Dr_Willis> tenguix:  you are being rather vague.
<reisio> tenguix: can't help with vague things
<Moony22> FastCode how?
<Dr_Willis> somthing with xfconf, and the xfce terminal is annoying you..
<FastCode> Dr_Willis: you just noticed?
<reisio> but what it is, we don't know
<tenguix> Allright. let me start over.
<generalsu> hi i just have a quick question...when i try to download the 13.04 version for 64 bit, i get 12.04.2 instead...im kinda confused...maybe a site error?
<reisio> generalsu: maybe, what site?
<Dr_Willis> generalsu:  could be. You may want to try the torrents
<Dr_Willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<generalsu> official ubuntu desktop site
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<tenguix> Hi! I'm tenguix. I like xfce4! Sometimes I make tarfiles. One tarfile I have unpacks my configfiles onto a read-write ramfs with xfce4!
<tenguix> As of ubuntu 12.10, thats no problem!
<FastCode> Dr_Willis: How do you know all these ubotto commands? Is there a manual?
<generalsu> ok ill try the torrents ..thanks!
<reisio> generalsu: http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu-iso/CDs/13.04/
<Moony22> You have too many,!,
<Dr_Willis> FastCode:  yep  try /msg ubotu brains
<tenguix> As of ubuntu 13, I cant do that anymore!
<ubu_> hi
<Moony22> Start over
<Dr_Willis> !brains
<Dr_Willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<reisio> tenguix: why can't you?
<reisio> ubu_: hi
<tenguix> because after xfce4.10
<tenguix> they pulled in some gnome-ish bull...crap
<Moony22> FastCode, how did you get that version?
<reisio> tenguix: and you get an error message that says...?
<tenguix> It just doesnt do anything.
<tenguix> Have you tried manually updating a gconf file?
<ubu_> reisio: ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<Dr_Willis> a tar file should extact its file to the current directory.. so im not clear on how tar is related to  the terminal app..
<FastCode> apt-get upgrade i guess
<ubu_> reisio: was ist das problem?
<tenguix> My tar file starts at /. it goes to /home/xubuntu/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<tenguix> there is no more terminalrc.
<Moony22> FastCode I think that ppa has more feature though
<tenguix> Xubuntu 13 uses GCONF for the TERMINAL UPGRADE. As does the XFCE4-TERMINAL SOURCE PACKAGE.
<reisio> tenguix: so you're saying your ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc is ignored?
<tenguix> WHY THEY DID THIS, I DONT KNOW.
<FastCode> wait, I'm on saucy
<Moony22> Oh
<tenguix> I'm saying there is no way to unpack a tarfile with the timestamp written to file ahead of time.
<Moony22> Is saucy buggy?
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  its in testing.
<tenguix> So the only solution to unpacking my pre-tarred desktop is by using solely xfconf.
<tenguix> WHAT I AM ASKING.
<tenguix> Well youre all incompetent, haha.
<Moony22> I tried the live cd and it seemed very buggy. Do you notice much bugs?
<tenguix> Lets talk about something nice.
<FastCode> I've had less issues than the stable
<reisio> tenguix: ...
<Nimble> if everyone here is incompetent why are you still here?
<reisio> tenguix: so your problem is tar spits out an error?
<tenguix> Youre right, nimble.
<somsip> tenguix: tar -m (check the man to make sure this does what you want)
<Dr_Willis> sure.. blame us. ;)
<Nimble> well
<Nimble> problem solved :)
<reisio> dunno wtf that was all about :p
<Moony22> Well, is there a way I can upgrade from raring to saucy? Without formatting partition again  and all the pain? Cos I just installed raring like a couple of hours ago
<Nimble> when it goes live you'll have the option to do an upgrade in the software update prompts
<ubu_> hm
<Nimble> but before then I don't know
<reisio> Moony22: if you just did it a couple of hours ago, it might actually be cleanest and briefest to just reinstall
<FastCode> yes, you just need to change the sources file or use the ubuntu-release-upgrade
<reisio> oh when it goes live :), heh
<Nimble> FastCode, is changing the sources file a recommended way of updating>
<Nimble> I know that's how one usually changes between testing/stable on debian
<Moony22> FastCode, what would I change it to?
<Moony22> I have done this before with Mint, but never with ubuntu
<FastCode> I'm a former debian user, so it's completely natural to me
<FastCode> try ubuntu-release-upgrade then
<Moony22> How did you?
<FastCode> Moony22: I'm looking it up on google,wait one min
<FastCode> found it http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<Moony22> Is this already installed?
<FastCode> don' know
<Jordan_U> FastCode: Just changing the release in /etc/apt/sources.list is *not* a valid way to upgrade, and will mostl likely break things.
<ubu_> reisio: can you help me?
<reisio> ubu_: I don't know what your problem is
<ubu_> ok
<isasha> yop
<FastCode> I usually duplicate all lines and replace the old release name with the new one in first half
<isasha> any idea why youtube-dl wouldn't work with dailymotion?
<Moony22> I have just read that you can run 'sudo update-manager -d'  is this true?
<FastCode> then apt-get update
<isasha> I can't seem to download any videos from here :/
<ubu_> reisio: but you see my error code?
<FastCode> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> FastCode:  thats defainatly not adviceable on ubuntu systems
<reisio> isasha: what distro?
<isasha> mac os x
<FastCode> :)
<Moony22> Dr_Willis why?
<ubu_> :)
<reisio> uhuh...
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  it can totally break your system.. seems to be a good reason..
<reisio> well, either you have the version of youtube-dl with the dailymotion support, and you have that support enabled
<reisio> or you haven't
<reisio> try #macosx
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  and the 'do-release-upgrade' tool has been written to handle the task
<isasha> ugh… but it's the same thing. i installed it through brew
<Bjond> isasha: have you updated recently?
<isasha> I downloaded the latest version from git minutes ago
<isasha> still, "ERROR: Unable to extract media URL"
<Moony22> Is do-release-upgrade already installed?
<Bjond> isasha: what video is it?
<Dr_Willis> !find do-release-upgrade
<ubottu> File do-release-upgrade found in ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<isasha> Bjond: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12dyum_etienne-de-crecy-paleo-festival-nyon-2013-concert-complet_music
<Jordan_U> FastCode: That will most often lead to serious breakage, please do not recommend it here again.
<Moony22> Yes no?
<FastCode> I have done this like a dozen times on debian, but if its gonna break your systems i don't want to be the person responsible
<Moony22> What does that mean
<Bjond> isasha: starts downloading on my machine
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  type in the command and see if itx installed.. or query the bot.
<isasha> wut...
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<ubottu> ubuntu-release-upgrader-core (source: ubuntu-release-upgrader): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.192.12 (raring), package size 23 kB, installed size 304 kB
<isasha> lemme try this with ubuntu :)
<Moony22> I am not on my Linux system currently
<Dr_Willis> bot says its 'standard'
<Moony22> Which means?
<Dr_Willis> so im guess ing thats a yes.
<Dr_Willis> does it really matter? if its not.. you install it.
<Moony22> So I just type do-release-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> do-release-upgrade -d  for the latest testing version i belive
<Moony22> And it will install latest saucy?
<crypticmofo> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  it is here.. from 13.04 to 13.10
<reisio> hi
<ubu_> hi
<FastCode> with like a hundred confirmations and 'there is no going back's
<Moony22> Got it, thanks. And how to purge a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> actually it just asked like once. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<isasha> reisio: ok, just tried on Ubuntu, same problem...
<Moony22> Ok
<Moony22> Thanks
<reisio> isasha: it's possible the script is due for a bug fix
<isasha> did you use special options or did you do something special with youtube-dl?
<reisio> isasha: what URI are you using?
<isasha> the exact same one I gave you
<Bjond> isasha: I used th -t I normally do that to add the title
<FastCode> Dr_Willis: wait, it will ask again before changing the sources.list
<isasha> Bjond: nop. same error.
<Dr_Willis> FastCode:  dident really notice..  There we go - it just did some stuff then asked if im really really sure. ;)
<Dr_Willis> You have to download a total of 1,863 M. This download will take
<Dr_Willis> about 15 minutes with your connection
<Bjond> isasha: this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001146/ youtube-dl version 2013.08.17
<Dr_Willis> 2489 packages are going to be upgraded.   ;)
<crypcryp> i have a question .. i don't have a cd drive right and i want to istall ubuntu .. does unetbootin still work so i can boot from my usb drive ?
<reisio> crypcryp: quite frequently, yes
<isasha> Bjond: this is absurd...
<Dr_Willis> crypcryp:  theres doezns of tools like unetbootin. the pendrivelinux wwb site has several.
<ubu_> have a problem with radiotray - cant start that - http://pastebin.com/MLx51zqY
<Prock81> this is a general linux question, but how can i scan the lines in a file, and if each line doesnt contain a '\' and a '.', back-slash and a period... they are not together, just both anywhere with in one line? And put that output in a new file?
<isasha> seriously, no special options, no beta from git?
<reisio> Prock81: what?
<Dr_Willis> bbl.. upgradeing my systems. ;)
<Bjond> isasha: when you mentioned youtube-dl not working, i did sudo youtube-dl -U a couple times
<reisio> Prock81: egrep -v 'stuff|you|dont|want' file >> newfile
<Dr_Willis> Prock81:  i imagine whatever you need to do.. 'sed' or 'awk' can hanele it. ;)    with grep.. those 3 are the big daddies of manageing text files
<ubu_> maybe the "frei0r-plugins" ?
<reisio> Prock81: so, '\\|\.'
<Bjond> isasha: otherwise it was from the ubuntu repos originally.
<isasha> well that's great
<ubu_> hmpf...
<isasha> it just freezes after telling me that it's going to get the binaries from github
<Prock81> want to grep or etc a file and show each line that does have a back-slach and a period, they are not together, anywhere on each line, and put the output in a new file
<Bjond> isasha: does it say to hit enter?
<ubu_> plz help...
<FastCode> quick question:is debdelta supported on ubuntu?
<isasha> yes
<FastCode> isasha: yes to who?
<Bjond> isasha: i feel like we are making progress
<isasha> Bjond: :P
<FastCode> ah, i see
<isasha> well on my mac it's updating, but on my ubuntu laptop it is still doing nothing Bjond
<Moony22> FastCode it's on here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/debdelta.1.html
<isasha> YES! it works! thanks!!
<Prock81> what about stuff i DO want? -->?  reisio:  egrep -v '.|\|' file >> newfile
<isasha> are there many things that update themselves in this fashion ?
<reisio> Prock81: -v is for invert
<reisio> Prock81: so egrep 'stuff|i|want' vs egrep -v 'stuff|idont|want'
<FastCode> I know the package is there, but it won't work, it just downloads one deb and not the delta and then exits
<reisio> Prock81: it either matches what you want, or everything but what you don't want
<Prock81> searching for a period and back-slash, anywhere with in each line, so if a line only has one dont show it, so thats the forrect formant
<reisio> Prock81: yup, egrep -v '\\|\.'
<Moony22> Also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDebdeltaSupport
<bluefox83> holy cow, it's going to likely take DAYS to resize that stupid partition D:
<reisio> bluefox83: nah
<FastCode> still copying?
<Prock81> when u have two \\ together, it that just a way to format the command to handle a slach
<FastCode> its like 8 hours, right?
<bluefox83> eh, it's still checking the fs for errors...egh
<reisio> Prock81: \ and . both are used for special things in regex by default, so you've got to escape them
<bluefox83> its a 1tb drive
<reisio> Prock81: \ being the escape char :)
<bluefox83> \\ = space in a filename
<reisio> Prock81: if you were only trying to omit lines with the strings 'foo' and 'bar', just 'foo|bar' would work :)
<reisio> bluefox83: hrmm?
<reisio> that's '\ '
<bluefox83> oh yeah!
<reisio> because you're escaping the space, for a slightly different reason :)
<reisio> don't usually need to escape spaces in regex
<Moony22> Bai
<reisio> adios
<FastCode> TC
<xrandr> Hello. If my video card manufacturer (nVidia) has a graphics driver available for linux, should I use that, or the one that ubuntu has selected for me?
<reisio> bluefox83: what FS is it?
<bluefox83> ext2 :(
<reisio> xrandr: try'm both, see which performs better
<bluefox83> er, ext3
<reisio> bluefox83: ah
<bluefox83> i need 4
<reisio> yeah an fsck will take a while
<bluefox83> because it's soooooooo sloooooooooow
<reisio> but not days :)
<FastCode> you ARE lucky its not ext2
<reisio> are you fsck'ing an FS that you're duplicating the data of already?
<bluefox83> i tried an fsck yesterday and all night...it failed at just over 2% completion after running 18 hours D:
<bluefox83> eh, i'm using gparted to resize first...then i'll copy
<xrandr> reisio: ok. I just want to be able to play my SimCity game via wine on here :)
<bluefox83> i wonder why my monitor on my laptop keeps shutting off and blinking back on by itself O.o
<reisio> xrandr: probably won't make a real different in that specific regard
<reisio> xrandr: assuming both work at all, that is :)
<FastCode> krandr: the ubuntu provided package has all the required tweaking, and believe me its not every mans job to install that freaking '.run' file
<xrandr> FastCode: ok
<ThePendulum> I have a bit of an issue here
<ThePendulum> An application requires me to fill in my password
<ThePendulum> (UNetbootin to be specific)
<ThePendulum> But it won't take my password
<ThePendulum> It keeps saying it's wrong
<Bjond> !enter | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Prock81>   reisio: so it WILL show "C:\Windows\file.sys" But NOT show "C:\Windows\" or NOT show "file.sys is missing" ,But WOULD show "even thow i wouldnt want this line \n it will still report cause it has both chars im looking for.." ? Can you make an example of that? reading from a file and making a new file
<ThePendulum> Well it's too late for that now :O
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, Does you password work in a update in the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> your*
<ThePendulum> It works everywhere but for the gksudo request by UNetbootin (so far)
<ThePendulum> I log in with it, I sudo with it in the terminal
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, You don;t need to.
<FastCode> if it's the one time you need it, sudo in the terminal and run unetbootin as root
<ThePendulum> Well I use unetbootin occasionally, I'd rather fix it
<ThePendulum> Or at least find out what's the issue
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, Fixing it would be using it as intended.
<bluefox83> i think i'ma stop gparted and just copy things over the network...this is rediculous...
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: Using what as intended, if I may ask?
<Prock81> i ran a dependency walker on a program and tring to only pick out lines with path + filename, the file is quite large would take me hours to pich through it, going to get all the files and see if i can make wine work with it
<FastCode> bluefox83: it sometimes warns that it may leave your partition in an inconsis...whatever state, but nothing has happened to me, just sayyin'
<Prock81> u say |\\| will look for a space, but what if i not looking for a space, just the slash and a dot
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: How is starting it via Unity not the intended use?
<bluefox83> ok, what's the best way to quickly transfer entire directories from one machine that's connected to a router by cat5 to a laptop that's connected via wifi G
<Bjond> bluefox83: rsync?
<bluefox83> because nautilus/smb was going like...11k
<Vinnie_win> how do I easily get the latest gcc onto my ubuntu? Without recompiling from source?
<bluefox83> Bjond: so that would work...how? rsync://user@192.168.1.5/location/of/files/ /where/i/want/it
<bluefox83> kinda like that?
<bluefox83> it's looking like i might need to also fsck my primary partition D:
#ubuntu 2014-08-11
<wafflejock> craigbass1976, what do you mean by "folks looking at the server" the files need to be readable by the apache/www-data user so apache can read/serve the files out to you perhaps you want .htaccess
<craigbass1976> I have a ~/html where I can put them all, then just link from /var/www/html to somethign that's in ~/html/ when I'm ok with it going out on the web.  But I get a 403 permission error when trying to view such a site, even when www-data owns everything
<wafflejock> craigbass1976, www-data needs read permission on all the folders up to the one serving the files, I typically just keep it all in /var/www and use the conf files to change what shows up where
<wafflejock> craigbass1976, probably best to ask in an #apache chat though too
<craigbass1976> wafflejock: Ahh, I guess I could just stick them in /var/www/ and ln -s /var/www/html/test-site-link /var/www/test-site-dir
<wafflejock> craigbass1976, you can use a2ensite a2dissite to enable or disable various site configuration files (it makes a link in sites-enabled to point to conf in sites-available)
<Beldar> Loshki, I have the join and eave off.
<Beldar> leave*
<wafflejock> craigbass1976, there're definitely a few ways to do it depending on exactly what you want to have happen in terms of accessibility I would also check out .htaccess for temporary auth stuff if you don't want a directory accessible to all
<Loshki> Beldar: so do I, but I timestamp messages, so I know s/he'd gone <= 7 minutes. join & heave :-)
<DS-McGuire> Bashing-om: I have signed it now. thanks  a lot, I deactivayted and reactivated my key :)
<Beldar> Loshki, And I'm sure Yoh Momma is proud all you can do is make smart remarks on the IRC. ;)
<Deihmos> with htc making a windows phone to the htc one m8 i wonder if it will be possible to load up windows phone on the android device
<daftykins> that's completely off topic
<craigbass1976> wafflejock: htaccess is going to be so full of other stuff, I don't want to make it more complicated -- I'll just stick it up a directory int he tree
<Loshki> Beldar: mostly I do support here?
<Bashing-om> DS-McGuire: Good-deal ! I was looking at how I did it. Glad we do not have to walk through that process ( again) .
<DS-McGuire> Bashing-om: I am glad too! haha! Thank you for your help :D
<Bashing-om> DS-McGuire: : ) Moral support sometimes helps most.
<DS-McGuire> Bashing-om: That is definitely what I needed haha!
<martin1989> people
<Beldar> Not even close to the definition of morale support but seemed to work anyway. ;)
<martin1989> how can i upgrade my system?
<martin1989> to latest version
<martin1989> ??
<martin1989> i have 13.10
<adamweld> from what to what?
<Beldar> !eol | martin1989 See eol upgrades
<ubottu> martin1989 See eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<martin1989> 13.10--->latest version
<wafflejock> martin1989, backup first use clonezilla or something
<martin1989> mmnah
<martin1989> i dont need to back up
<Beldar> martin1989, Back it up first.
<martin1989> dont have any important info
<wafflejock> k yeah if you're cool with losing it allthat's fine
<Beldar> than fresh install 14.04 martin1989 will be faster
<wafflejock> the latest dist upgrade actually went well for me but I clean installed to kubuntu and now switched to ubuntu gnome.... can't make up my mind
<martin1989> but i dont have any bootable media available right now
<martin1989> only a fast connection
<wafflejock> martin1989, USB?
<Beldar> martin1989, So what will you d if it fails?
<martin1989> neither
<Beldar> do*
<martin1989> can it fail and make unusable the system?????
<martin1989> i didnt know that!
<Beldar> martin1989, Yes
<wafflejock> martin1989, absolutely
<martin1989> wow!!
<wafflejock> martin1989, it used to be more a of a problem
<wafflejock> the last two I did weren't catastrophic but it can be
<wafflejock> always good to backup before major upgrades regardless of the system anyhow
<Beldar> martin1989, A install basically no PPA's and 3rd party apps or packages will most likely succeed.
<wafflejock> I mean if it's not just a toy machine you don't mind bricking
<Bashing-om> martin1989: ^^ and make sure screen saver is disabled !
<wafflejock> using "bricking" loosely typically only the OS would have issues not the hardware
<Beldar> If you tweak it enough than failure is more likely
<martin1989> ok thanx everybody
<Basketball> can i brick computer by updating 12.04's kernel from 2.2 to 3.16
<wafflejock> martin1989, it's best to just get an external drive (or NAS if the budget allows) and use clonezilla to duplicate the whole disk (clonezilla will use DD and copy the entire disk exactly)
<wafflejock> clonezilla is a bootable ISO so pretty easy to use too
<wafflejock> saved me earlier when I forgot to copy my KeePass files over with all my passwords in them
<wafflejock> using eSATA it moved 10GB in about 2 minutes which was pretty awesome
<tgh> wafflejock: awesome, over the network?
<wafflejock> tgh nope eSATA is just external SATA so like an internal cable but... external :P
<wafflejock> I think if I had a gigabit switch I could get close to the same rate
<wafflejock> but only 100mbps ones sitting around
<wafflejock> right now my NAS is running fsck
<wafflejock> I want to get Gnome deja dup backup setup using the NAS but it's being lame and slow... making me want a faster NAS
<wafflejock> it's an oldy ReadyNAS Duo, with a SPARC proc running debian Sarge
<wafflejock> 84% done so maybe an hour to go???? who knows?
<wafflejock> anyone here use Deja Dup or can recommend how I should go about configuring it for backup to the NAS, should I use the windows share option, the NAS supports SMB CIFS SSH, I could just mount the cifs volume somewhere and from Deja Dups perspective say it's a local folder to write to but not sure what's best
<wafflejock> decisions... decisions
<tgh> wafflejock: have you thought about repurposing an old desktop as a ubuntu server/nas solution? I finally figured it out and cant be happier for the $
<orangerobot> hello there. i've just clean installed ubuntu 14.04 64bit into my pc and I boot into a blank (black) screen but I can see my mouse cursor. Anythink I could have a look at to see what's wrong?
<wafflejock> tgh, I have actually thought about it, but have never configured RAID myself
<wafflejock> I'm a bit apprehensive about that
<wafflejock> my NAS uses some black magic X-RAID thing that seems to work well but the hardware is just old and hard to find supporting packages for that proc
<tgh> I have 2 mb's of various ages and all have simple bios raid options. Ubuntu server allows for software raid too
<tgh> actually 3 motherboards now that i think about it
<wafflejock> orangerobot, can you get to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F1, Ctrl+Alt+F7 is usually where the X display is running
<wafflejock> tgh, yeah only board I have sitting around is pretty ancient IDE and all
<tgh> wafflejock: ah, the good old boards!
<wafflejock> tgh, but was thinking about a NUC or some sort of small tower instead of a pure NAS
<Bashing-om> orangerobot: A balck screen is generally indicative of graphics, but seeing the mouse is different (??) Nvidia/ATI for graphics ? Might try and boot with "nomodeset" see what results.
<tgh> wafflejock: I am curious about the NUC too but now that I finally took the plunge and learned basic ubuntu server setup I stopped being interested in NAS boxes
<orangerobot> wafflejock: right now I can't, but I can if I do it before I get the blank screen. There. done it. What should I look for? .xsession_errors?
<orangerobot> wafflejock: yes I use nvidia ati for graphics
<wafflejock> orangerobot, yeah you can check some log files, check dmesg to see if it has anything illuminating or whatever you can find, nvidia or ATI/AMD they are competitors who make different chipsets
<haizum> how do i make it so that when i do ls -a, it lists the dotted directories at the top of the tree rather than alphabetically?
<tgh> wafflejock: the features of 12.04 and community support made the plunge fairly painless for a noob like me
<wafflejock> orangerobot, like Bashing-om suggested using nomodeset might be worth trying first then if that works out see if maybe you have drivers you can install for your chipset specifically... you can use lspci to see devices
<Shadow}}> Hi; I came home to my surround sound chord unjacked and now its no longer playing in 5.1. Only in AC-3...
<wafflejock> tgh, yeah I only started using Ubuntu seriously with 12.04, didn't like Unity though so I went with Kubuntu then upgraded that to 14.04 and then decided to switch to Ubuntu Gnome cause I was distracting myself with KDE
<orangerobot> wafflejock: hmmm ok.. i'll try searching the web for drivers maybe that helps.. thanks
<Shadow}}> I tried force shut downing it all with speakers rebooted per se. I tried restarting without them plugged in..Tried all possible audio settings for output...
<Shadow}}> Neither the headphone front jack nor back stereo jack produce working results when both used to.
<libmrsnakes> can anybody help me update kernel?  i've followed instructions but am stuck at 3.4 and updater says system up to date.  been working on this all day.
<Shadow}}> Is there a ..eh..an Audio type module update I can do to see if it fixes it?
<Guest26146> need help to get dvd to work have all plugins and dvdread4 installed and vlc
<tgh> wafflejock: i hear you. I liked gnome2..... since 13.10 though unity has matured nicely. I use it exclusively now when not in the terminal
<wafflejock> tgh, yeah I like what I saw in Unity 14.04 update too... I might switch once more but for now need to organize my backup strategy to make switching easier
<tgh> wafflejock: I havent had any gui on my server though. makes a slimmer os
<Guest26146> vlc i click play and its stops right away
<Shadow}}> Seriously someone throw me some ideas, Last thing I have to think is the chord went out specifically on both 3.1 and 5.1 but not AC-3...
<tgh> wafflejock: agreed, so about using an ubuntu server (desktop) for a backup solution :)
<wafflejock> tgh, yeah I use AWS with a VPS running Ubuntu Server edition I added XFCE so I can remote in with a GUI for the rare cases I want it but it's normally not running
<Shadow}}> Guest26146: Are you playing a torrent downloaded file and what extension is the file itself?
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, perhaps you want alsa-mixer?
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, not sure but when I've had audio issues that seemed like the place to start since it's fairly low level
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Seems to me I merely need a means (app/program) to redo my used default audio and/or yata yata so yes seems that would work.
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Got a line to download from apt-get? I dislike...search engines..
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, I think another one that was useful was pavucontrol
<tgh> wafflejock: how do you like AWS? ive been curious
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, think it's in alsa-tools
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: That an app or built in? o-o
<wafflejock> tgh, it's been pretty good, I have a "medium" server which is like around 1.5-2GHz but it's pretty snappy costs about $30 per month but depends on data throughput which is always a little scary
<Bashing-om> Liberty: Hardware enablement stcak enabled ? show us -> uname -r . cat /etc/issue . (12.02/3/4 are end of life )
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, you can get alsa-mixer in alsa-tools package using sudo apt-get install asla-tools then run alsa-mixer (it's command line "GUI") or sudo apt-get install pavucontrol it's a pulse audio layer audio control GUI (think GTK or something)
<Shadow}}> Don't make me go to google, Please give me a line to download asa via apt-get ;-;
<Shadow}}> HUZZAH! Thank you wafflejock, very much.
<tgh> wafflejock: yeah, probably gonna hold off on the monthly charges for a while. Forces me to learn more LAN skills any who lol
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, np let me know how it goes, Alsa-Mixer is a bit hard to navigate but look around and it tells you what to press to see other inputs/outputs
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Alrighty.
<Shadow}}> Say uh..how to run a program from line? Safely from root... might need to add that.
<wafflejock> tgh, yeah I'm hosting this http://intellectual-tech.com/ <-- me and my brother with a small business, and like 5 other sites right now and our e-mail, git server, jenkins, it's doing everything
<Shadow}}> I'm still newish to linux especially the real linuxy parts; Moreover I'm a slow learner...Amazing comprehension slow draw due to thinking...
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, typically you can run a command in the command line if bash (the command interpreter/shell) sees the name of the binary/executable file in your path
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: So...Just alsa-mixer?
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, so you should be able to just type alsa-mixer because there will be a link in your /usr/bin that it adds when it does the apt-get install
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, yup
<Shadow}}> Ahh!
<cre8torx> just alsamixer
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, you can type "which asla-mixer" (sans quotes) to see where it finds it
<Shadow}}> I'm running in term from sudo -s, So shoudl I add sudo to it for safety?
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, you generally don't want to run as root
<Shadow}}> Lately I've been ignoring the usage of sudo while in root.
<wafflejock> sudo just executes something as root then exits the root shell basically
<Shadow}}> Yes, Well my computers have always been stubborn root seemed to solve this.
<Shadow}}> Really? Pointless. If root.
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, it's a learning thing I'm sure, I did that a lot when I first used linux too
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, yeah if you're already root it's not doing anything
<Shadow}}> Or not, Depends I suppose...Anyway...gonna try that mixer see if I can produce results..
<wafflejock> cre8torx, oh no -?
<wafflejock> oh yeah no -
<wafflejock> just alsamixer
<cre8torx> no -
<wafflejock> stupid human memory no ECC :P
<cre8torx> alsamixer
<Shadow}}> Hm... wafflejock? Just "alsa-mixer and alsa-tools" failed to run from line. Am I missing something?
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, see comments above use alsamixer no -
<wafflejock> I had recalled incorrectly
<wafflejock> it happens
<Shadow}}> OH
<Shadow}}> I thought you had mistakenly thought you added a -? to your line given to me so I ignored you....
<Shadow}}> Ah! The thingy from my puppydrive, Thanks wafflejock ..THIS I can handle.
<Shadow}}> It runs within the terminal?? Neat..
<Shadow}}> Kay. If I plug int he speaker jack it drops Speaker to 0, If I unplug the jack it goes to 100. Seems to be using the built in audio...
<Shadow}}> And failing to change to jack-in
<demoz> hello,can anyone tell me how could i run dos2unix command on every new file created in a folder ?
<chriys> is it worth to protect something else than ssh using fail2ban
<chriys> ?
<orangerobot> wafflejock: i've installed the fglrx driver and everything 'seems' to have come back to normal. thank you for the heads-up
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, well that's interesting.... not sure what's up though
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, you can try manually increasing the volume after you jack in there
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Should I set Input settings to Line-In or Analog Input?
<wafflejock> orangerobot, np glad you got it sorted
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, dunno honestly I just fiddled with it till I found the muted input I was trying to turn on
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Same! Yet now none are working.
<Shadow}}> Hmm...Somehow I made it a Dummy Output >->;
<wafflejock> chriys, I have it on my mail setup too and it bans people think that's probably good thing
<chriys> oh ok good to know I got install a media server for live streaming. You think it's a good idea to set it up for that application ?
<wafflejock> chriys, if it has a login that can be brute forced then I think it's a good thing to have, the config isn't too bad either actually I fixed mine cause the regex it was using wasn't matching some of the failures in the auth.log
<Shadow}}> Hah! Just found a hidden mic in my monitor...neat...
<wafflejock> chriys, basically you just tell it which "filter to use" that's defined in another text file that has a list of regular expressions to use to parse out the IP from the log file line and you tell it which log file to apply to
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, haha nice
<chriys> that's another thing I don't know exactely how the principle of brute force works
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Least they could of done is tell me its there. Wait..It was cheaper for it, Nvm. xD
<chriys> but I don't know that I'll have to open 4 ports to be able to use that media server
<wafflejock> chriys, basically if a service has a username and password and lets you keep guessing then someone can use a program (jacktheripper) to guess passwords till it gets yours
<wafflejock> fail2ban will see auth errors in the logs and ban the IP after a certain number of retries for a certain amount of time
<wafflejock> so it makes brute force cracking much harder if not impossible
<ga_sk8er> how do i  tell my video card model number so i  can get my driver
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, that's probably an NSA feature addition ;P
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Likely. Bout four years before the whole thing was news.
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, lspci should list it
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Watch the hand listening to your phone calls and watching your ISP's data streaming, Don't look at your own tech. Lol
<chriys> wafflejock: I see i think I'll set it up then
<wafflejock> Shadow}}, getting OT so this is the last I'll say about it but I saw some news about them hijacking Cisco hardware and adding their own firmware with backdoors before shipping to businesses
<ga_sk8er> ok i  found it thanks :)
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, np
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Hah. Decent way to do business.
<Shadow}}> wafflejock: Hm.. I got a PUFF outta them.. Idk man.  I'm puzzled.
<ga_sk8er> so since i  have the radeon x300 se i  go to the amd page & choose desktop, radeon x, radeon X3xxx Serioes, then choose my linux version, .....right?
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, sounds right looks like one too many Xes though
<ga_sk8er> in terminal i  got radeon X 300 SE
<ga_sk8er> oh i see what i did lol
<ga_sk8er> dang it....amd site currently doing maintenance so cant get the driver....any other way?
<[Eli]> Anyone could help me make my Ethernet card work on my Linux?
<blueprintzzz> what kinda card is it eli
<[Eli]> hmmm not sure, it came with my Asus computer, I can look it up though
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, probably best to just wait
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, otherwise you might get something older
<blueprintzzz> look it up and ill see what i can do
<ga_sk8er> idk if there might of been a command line or something to do it
<[Eli]> Thanks Blueprintzz
<Bashing-om> ga_sk8er: If HD 2x/3x/4x-series chipset. ATI dropped support and there is no proprietary driver available after release 12.04.1 - Heads Up -.
<quantibility> ga sla8er
<quantibility> which amd driver
<quantibility> i have a bit
<[Eli]> Blueprintzz I'm gonna have to login into Windows to check this out, not sure how to find out from Linux, I'll be back, thanks.
<sfn>  I have installed Voyager Linux 14.04 and tried to install b43 wireless through package manager. It seems "downloads.openwrt.org" could be connected and the package mager is hanging. When tried from the terminal I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<sfn>  when I tried to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" from terminal I get "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection timed out) in headers. Retrying."
<Peyam> sfn, I dont think you will get a proper help here since it is a ubunt channel and even if voyager is a derivate
<jim1> does anyone know a good video converter?ty
<lotuspsychje> !convert
<_Trullo> Error! Missing an input.
<lotuspsychje> jim1: try software centre with convert as keyword
<jim1> oh ok
<blueprintzzz> jim1 i use downloadhelper as a firefox addon
<blueprintzzz> converts and downloads videos off sites
<jim1> well i wanted a program cause i need to convert an avi we need to watch a movie our dvd player doesnt support it
<matt__> Has anyone here done a downgrade?
<[Eli]> Hey blueprintzzz the ethernet card is an Intel Intel 1217-V
<xangua> matt__: downgrade is not supproted
<[Eli]> That's all I could find out ;-(
<matt__> I have a headless laptop(gpu fried I think) and 14.04 installs with min install but I can't get 12.04 to install
<blueprintzzz> eli install wine and run one as a windows gui
<blueprintzzz> one sec let me see what i can find
<Beldar> jim1, Avi is a container, are you completely sure it will not play, what have you done?
<[Eli]> Wine ? isn't this like some sort of emulation software?
<blueprintzzz> eli try this in terminal
<blueprintzzz> sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<blueprintzzz> so wait it would be
<blueprintzzz> sudo apt-get install linux-image-`e1000e.ko -r`
<blueprintzzz> i think let me look
<[Eli]> Ok, I will wait.
<[Eli]> thanks
<blueprintzzz> try this find / -name 'e1000e.ko' 2>/dev/nu and tell me what it says
<[Eli]> so I type: find / -name 'e1000e.ko' 2>/dev/nu    on the terminal window?
<blueprintzzz> yes
<[Eli]> ok thanks.
<[Eli]> bash: /dev/nu: Permission denied
<user7654> Could someone please explain the proper application of patch or link to an example.  I have sourcefile.c and file.diff to apply.  how do I patch sourcefile.c with file.diff
<blueprintzzz> did u put sudo in front of it
<blueprintzzz> sudo gives u root permission just requires password
<blueprintzzz> but nvrm that
<blueprintzzz> try this sudo lshw -C network  should tell u some info
<[Eli]> new to Linux here kind of lost lol
<blueprintzzz> put sudo in front of all apt-get and installs
<[Eli]> sorry so I should type sudo and my username password then the command you said?
<blueprintzzz> no no
<lotuspsychje> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blueprintzzz> sudo lshw -C network  copy this and paste itll then ask for ur password
<blueprintzzz> itll say
<[Eli]> ok it asked for pass and I entered mine
<blueprintzzz> hit enter
<[Eli]> now new line with this: eli@eli-K30AD-M31AD-M51AD:~$
<[Eli]> do I type the command now?
<blueprintzzz> no seems theres not a driver at all
<blueprintzzz> try this
<blueprintzzz> lsmod | grep -i e100   paste this
<Dragin> Can anyone give me an idea on what is happening here, and more to the point, how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/UxMdaEGF
<[Eli]> ok let me try
<[Eli]> eli@eli-K30AD-M31AD-M51AD:~$ lsmod | grep -i e100
<[Eli]> eli@eli-K30AD-M31AD-M51AD:~$
<martin1989> upgraded my system :-D
<blueprintzzz> dragin why are you trying to use rouge programs
<martin1989> all cool
<martin1989> haha
 * Dragin is puzzled by blueprintzzz's question...
<Dragin> Not sure what you mean
<wafflejock> martin1989, congrats
<martin1989> thnx waffle
<user7654> been working with Dragin on this.  actually both of us need to make sure patch is applied properly first....
<user7654> both of us are unsure as to the proper use of patch, thus my question above
<Dragin> I equate a "rogue program" as a hack, or cheat. This is neither.
<PlayOnLinux_> i need help using play on linux. it is very anoying. and all tutorials are outdated
<chriys> hey guys I got this error when I try to log in ssh Write failed: Broken pipe
<wafflejock> chriys, not sure google says https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97003
<chriys> I don't know if it's due to fail2ban
<Dragin> netsplit?
<bitemyapp> I'm having trouble with xmonad, ubuntu, and a macbook pro 11,1. my modmask is set to modMask4, but it doesn't seem to recognize cmd as my super key although Ubuntu does.
<wafflejock> chriys, did you fail login more than the limit set?
<bitemyapp> Does anybody know how to remap it with .xinitrc so that it'll work?
<chriys> nope
<wafflejock> chriys, generally speaking fail2ban just watches log files if it finds matches based on the regex you give it then it adds an IP to the iptables to deny that address so shouldn't be causing problems I don't think, I installed it on my AWS server and haven't had problems
<chriys> ok I see
<wafflejock> chriys, think the only time I've seen that message though is when I have an SSH connection already going and the connection is lost for some reason
<chriys> me too
<chriys> for some reason I think fail2ban just banned me
<wafflejock> chriys, did you have it configured to e-mail you for bans?
<chriys> yeah but I don't have a mail server up and running
<wafflejock> chriys, yeah think various versions of sendmail can be configured to use gmail SMTP or otherwise too though in my case it was for an e-mail server setup
<PlayOnLinux_> hello?
<ga_sk8er> i couldnt get my video card to work so then i  cant play my steam stuff on linux so  im back to windows for now
<wafflejock> PlayOnLinux_, hey yeah saw your query never used it though
<somsip> !info sendEmail | chriys (can be useful for F2B, with Gmail SMTP)
<ubottu> chriys (can be useful for F2B, with Gmail SMTP): sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-5 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ga_sk8er> i might come back at ubuntu later on again on a newer pc
<wafflejock> ga_sk8er, bummer I still have a windows box for big time games anyhow
<PlayOnLinux_> oh is that you jonny?
<PlayOnLinux_> ezio, awesome nick
<chriys> I was thinking about setting up a mail server
<ga_sk8er> all i  mainly do is social stuff like facebook & twitter....then i  play some onlnie games on pogo.com.....& my steam games
<somsip> chriys: what host do you use?
<wafflejock> chriys it was an adventure
<ga_sk8er> oh & my music on spotify & pandora
<wafflejock> chriys, everything was easy till I started adding security then it got complicated... but happy to have it working finally
<PlayOnLinux_> query wafflejock
<chriys> lol agree
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Chat is on #ubuntu-offtopic this is support.
<wafflejock> chriys, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth <-- this is the guide I used
<chriys> somsip: I use the ip address
<ga_sk8er> sorry
<ezio> PlayOnLinux_, xie xie
<somsip> chriys: no - I was asking where your servers are hosted, as if you setup a mailserver on AWS, they are commonly blacklisted. sometimes emails get rhoguh fine, other time they fail. YMMV. That's why I use senemail
<somsip> *sendemail
<wafflejock> PlayOnLinux_, I'm Shaun not jonny sorry
<chriys> wafflejock: Oh my gosh it looks like a testament
<PlayOnLinux_> okay
<wafflejock> somsip, they have a form you can fill out to stop from being blocked after 10 messages but think there's more to do to be safe from outside blacklisting
<chriys> somsip: I have a vps with digitalocean and I didn't set any mail server yet on my vps
<PlayOnLinux_> ezio, Huanyíng
<somsip> wafflejock: yeah - I tend to go with the line of least resistance for simple stuff like emails from F2B
<ezio> is it possible to create a mail queue that sends mail asynchronously?
<somsip> chriys: okeydokey - just thought I'd mention it in case it was relevant
<wafflejock> somsip, yea could see that for sure just happened to already want a mail server
<chriys> oh ok
<PlayOnLinux_> so im having some trouble with pla on linux
<ezio> PlayOnLinux_, i uderstand what you mean, but lul
<Beldar> !details | PlayOnLinux_
<ubottu> PlayOnLinux_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ezio> PlayOnLinux_, yeah i got this nick after the former owner hadn't used it for 2 years
<PlayOnLinux_> ioh
<PlayOnLinux_> not bad
<benzhninja> the microsoft surface 3. I'm trying to find a reason to get this thing
<lotuspsychje> dont
<lotuspsychje> surface is bad nightmare
<benzhninja> you cant tell me you go into a best buy and say "I dont do much. I just want a laptop to browse the web and check email"
<jorge> does anybody here use keepass2?
<lotuspsychje> benzhninja: any laptop will do fine with ubuntu, get something not too old
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benzhninja> you dont have something with an i core processor to browse the web you are being wasteful
<somsip> !ot | benzhninja
<ubottu> benzhninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benzhninja> ok
<wafflejock> jorge, yeah I do
<jorge> keepass2 won't let me copy and paste passwords
<jorge> keepass2 cuts off passwords at the end when you select to view them
<wafflejock> jorge, you sure you're not just trying to paste too slowly it clears the clipboard after 10 seconds
<wafflejock> if you click in a text input usually ctrl+A will select all regardless of whats visible
<unicornjedi> hey guyz, my bluetooth dongle aint working. Im on ubuntu 14.04. my bluetooth worked before, i don't know why its not working now.
<jorge> no I am not doing it too slowly wafflejock
<wafflejock> jorge, just figured I'd check... did you install from the repos or build from source?
<jorge> from repos
<jorge> using 12.04 ubuntu
<[Eli]> Man I love ElementaryOS, if only my Ethernet card would work with it :-( neither of my two wireless N Cards work with it, neither does my Intel Ethernet, only my 8 year old card with speeds of only 54Mbps works.
<wafflejock> hmm k I built from source cause I'm using kbdx files since the android and windows client use that now
<wafflejock> jorge, but still not sure I entirely understand the issue
<rww> !derivatives | [Eli]
<ubottu> [Eli]: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<unicornjedi> see? rfkill list all3: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<jorge> it won't let me copy to clipboard wafflejock
<wafflejock> jorge, meaning when you select an entry in keepass right click and hit copy to clipboard it doesn't work?
<jorge> yes
<wafflejock> jorge, or just when you open and view the password you can't copy it?
<wafflejock> oka
<wafflejock> hmm
<benzhninja> you dont have something with an i core processor to browse the web you are being wasteful
<wafflejock> jorge, have you tried running from command line and seeing if you get any output when you do the copy
<jorge> okay will do
<PlayOnLinux_> i tried to download skyrim and it said it installed it. cant find file anyware
<wafflejock> jorge all else fails I can help you with building it from source you just have to setup the launcher/desktop icon yourself but the build just requires you to be able to find a few dependencies (cmake, qt4-qmake, a few others)
<wafflejock> not positive it will fix the issue either but there's a lot of newer stuff than what's in the repos
<jorge> wafflejock http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Y1tGcdLc
<wafflejock> jorge, sorry it's greek to me
<wafflejock> was hoping for something more like Error :)
<jorge> what is the difference between keepass2 to keepassx?
<wafflejock> jorge, ah well I use keepassx actually thought that's what we were discussing
<benzhninja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOaRvQ1dIoM&index=25&list=UUNnyiMfdarYbMqhel6uUkAw
<wafflejock> but the kbdx is the newer file format from keepass (windows version)
<jorge> I am using keepass2 wafflejock
<wafflejock> since my brother uses windows and I wanted to be able to share files with him I used keepassx
<wafflejock> jorge when you save a new database file is it .kbd or .kbdx
<jorge> kdbx
<wafflejock> ah k so it is the same format as the compiled version of keepassx the one in the repos makes .kbd files
<wafflejock> yeah I didn't notice the keepass2 package in the repo not sure about that one
<wafflejock> jorge yeah so not sure what's wrong with keepass2 but I have used keepassx on Unity KDE and now Gnome and no troubles (but had to compile myself for the kbdx support)
<kam270> Hi  i have this error when using LVM : Insufficient free extents (1) in volume group saturn: 512 required
<kam270> how do i get rid of this error ?
<it> hey
<Beldar> is, Please use you regular nick
<is> ok
<Beldar> or at least one registered
<Beldar> since you are registered
<coolstar> I'm having issues trying to use my USB microphone with Ubuntu
<chriys> wafflejock: finally fixed the issue was related to the chroot
<Beldar> coolstar, And the details are?
<coolstar> Beldar: the headphones on the headset work but the microphone doesn't
<coolstar> lsusb is properly showing the device
<Beldar> coolstar, Has it ever worked?
<coolstar> and I can see the mic in the KDE audio settings
<coolstar> Beldar: it works fine in Windows
<Beldar> coolstar, irrelevant, this is ubuntu the question is within those auspices.
<coolstar> it never worked in Ubuntu
<wafflejock> Beldar, not entirely irrelevant we know the hardware works
<Beldar> coolstar, never used kubuntu myself so not sure other than in the volume controls in ubuntu.
<wafflejock> coolstar, you can try alsamixer in the command line install with alsa-tools package see if you can activate or unmute the device
<chriys> I change changed a Subsystem value inside of sshd_config to sftp internal-sftp
<chriys> and now ssh connection ar refused
<coolstar> wafflejock: it shows up in alsamixer
<chriys> there was some like /usr/
<chriys> does someone can provide me that line? pls
<wafflejock> coolstar, can you toggle the mute in there? or does it look like it's on
<coolstar> wafflejock: hmm, tried unmuting it and now I'm hearing myself...
<wafflejock> coolstar, I had a similar issue and used alsamixer and pavucontrol to eventually get it working but had to fiddle around quite a bit
<Beldar> coolstar, Have you done a search with the info from lsusb at askubuntu posting the hardware is usually prudent here.
<coolstar> wafflejock, Beldar: this is what I see in alsamixer: https://imgur.com/8OMJ6Yh
<wafflejock> coolstar, try to select it and hit M
<wafflejock> think you want 00 in the bottom not MM
<coolstar> wafflejock: tried that and I'm hearing myself on the headphones whenever I say something...
<wafflejock> coolstar, okay so it's on then right but you don't want the monitor feedback
<coolstar> wafflejock: how do I turn off the monitor feedback?
<wafflejock> coolstar, think you need to change to a different card F6 and look for some sort of monitor or something like that
<Amy_Lu_Who> Is there a terminal command to turn off my laptop mouse pad?  If so what is it?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, depends on your device you can use lspci to see what kind of touchpad it is then search for how to change the values it's using
<wafflejock> mine had some settings to avoid the accidental palm touches that was disabled by default
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, I would check the manual for a key combo. Do you have a desktop and if so what is it?
<coolstar> wafflejock: I don't see any monitor in there :/
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, i am new to ubunto would you be so kind as to walk me through this?  (sorry, but I am determined to learn!)
<wafflejock> coolstar, you see any sort of mixing or loopback named parts?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, yeah you know how to launch a terminal?
<coolstar> wafflejock: I don't
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, yes.  :)  and I know sudo apt get upgrade and a few others.
<wafflejock> coolstar, not sure but I would leave the mic unmuted from an alsa perspective and maybe try the pavucontrol GUI to see if you can get any further
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, is this something I should go to the person who built my machine?
<coolstar> wafflejock: hmm, let me install pavucontrol, one min
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, run lcpci in the terminal
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, it should list a bunch of your hardware, look for Synaptics or ElanTouch
<wafflejock> or something else that sounds like a touchpad maybe
<Amy_Lu_Who> lcpci: command not found
<wafflejock> lspci
<wafflejock> sorry
<Amy_Lu_Who> do i need to type "run lcpci"
<wafflejock> no just, lspci
<wafflejock> I said lc at first
<wafflejock> mistype
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, thanks got it.
<chriys> does someone has an idea on how to fix that error. I get it when I try to log in ssh /bin/bash: No such file or directory connection xx.xx.xx.xx closed
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, well thats a lot of stuff. now what am i looking for?
<_2_mya> hey
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, Snaptics or Elantouch are two popular ones
<_2_mya> what?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, but just something with PS/2 or touchpad related stuff in the line... you can just pastebin the whole thing too
<wafflejock> _2_mya, hello
<_2_mya> wts up
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock,  SATA Controller?
<wafflejock> _2_mya, not much you having issues with ubuntu?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, nope that's Serial ATA for your hard drive
<_2_mya> yeah :(
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, you can just go to pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com in a browser and then copy and paste your console
<wafflejock> _2_mya, what's gone wrong?
<_2_mya> people
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, oops.  *dunce cap* you sure you want the whole thing because i went over it twice and nothing is jumping out at me
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, if you want to keep guessing I'll keep telling you what lines are too though that works and you'll learn more :)
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, yeah just http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, type that in the terminal?
<Loshki> chriys: it's probably a server side issue. Can you login as that user/password via other means?
<chriys> I chrooted my openssh-server but I get this error when I try to log in ssh /bin/bash: No such file or directory connection xx.xx.xx.xx closed
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, nope just open that up in a browser
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, there is a terminal program to do it too
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, think it's pastebinit but I haven't used it really
<wafflejock> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> yeah that ^
<coolstar> wafflejock: still doesn't appear to work in skype or audacity :/
<coolstar> and I'm hearing everything I'm saying right now which is starting to drive me crazy :/
<TJ-> chriys: That's what you'd expect if the chroot doesn't contain that file and supporting libraries
<chriys> Loshki: nope sftp was working before until I remove the line forecommand internal-sftp in order to allow ssh connection
<wafflejock> coolstar, those are just the voices in your head :) sorry not sure where else to point you at this point
<coolstar> wafflejock: hmm, seems now mic is working in audacity
<coolstar> but I still hear myself :/
<chriys> TJ-: how can put those file and the library in
<coolstar> wafflejock: if I mute the mic with the hardware switch I don't hear myself anymore...
<Loshki> chriys: I don't chroot my ssh-server, but I agree with TJ-, you're missing stuff in your chrooted environment.
<Amy_Lu_Who> ok so i have a browser with 25 lines of code on it...
<chriys> Actually there nothing inside except some folder
<chriys> Loshki: what should put in
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, there should be a submit/paste button somewhere that then updates the URL
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, ok so i have a browser with 25 lines of code on it...
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, drop that to us
<wafflejock> the new URL that is
<TJ-> chriys: Are you using sshd_config's "ChrootDirectory" option? If so, I'd suspect ownership permissions on the path components leading up to it
<Amy_Lu_Who> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8013518/
<coolstar> wafflejock: is there a way I can turn off the monitor?
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, oh that is nifty
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, well dang it your right
<wafflejock> I don't see it either
<hseg> Hi. vsftpd won't accept the settings I gave it: http://sprunge.us/NKIP it either complains that: OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd or OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<chriys> TJ-: yeah and the path is %h
<wafflejock> coolstar, sorry would expect to see it somewhere in the ALSA settings really, would just try to toggle the mute on them one by one to see if there's any effect
<Loshki> chriys: you need enough files to support a login. There are programs to help you create them because it's kind of a chore. See e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, well that means im not a complete idiot.  whew! one worry dismissed :)
<chriys> and this is what ls -l /home return drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Aug 10 23:15 vietransf
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, haha yeah and learned to use pastebin which is nifty
<TJ-> chriys: does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, but not sure why we don't see your device there you can try, sudo lshw, in the terminal
<Beldar> coolstar, I would use the hardware info from lsusb on the web for info.
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, yes very.  it will go in my "how to use my computer" file which has a place of honor on my desktop.  hehe
<nikita_> Is there an Xchat for Windows?
<Beldar> coolstar, That info should be in any inquiry here.
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, lshw is going to give a ton more output maybe good to try the pastebinit program too
<chriys> TJ-: that's the link I used to fix the broken pipe issue
<coolstar> Beldar: the mic is now working with some settings changed
<coolstar> Beldar: but I'm hearing myself through the headphones, which is super annoying
<Beldar> cool
<nikita_> My friends use Windows, so I need an Xchat for windows.How can I get it?
<TJ-> chriys: Are you seeing errors in auth.log on the server?
<chriys> what's the location of that file
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, you can do this
<coolstar> Beldar: any way I can stop it from playing back the microphone on the headphones?
<Beldar> nikita_, hexchat is a free forl of xchat
<wafflejock> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Beldar> fork*
<wafflejock> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<coolstar> Beldar: hearing oneself like that gets annoying really quickly :(
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, ^ that will give you a URL with the output
<chriys> TJ-: what's the location opf auth.log
<Loshki> nikita: more opinions on ##windows probably...
<TJ-> chriys: Same as all the other log files: "/var/log/"
<jorge> gnu/linux
<Beldar> coolstar, no idea, seems like a standard working situation if headphones rather than a single ear bud...etc
<andrea_> ciao a tutti
<andrej> I have a bunch of machines sitting on private network (no route to the outside). They receive updates via apt-cacher-ng, which works fine for most things. What doesn't work is things from PPA; I'd like to be able to update PPA packages, but it keeps telling me BADSIG, even though I manually installed the correct key, and verified w/ "apt-key finger" that it's present.
<jorge> what happened to gobuntu?
<TJ-> chriys: it's up there prominently on the askubuntu question I pointed you to
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, once we know exactly what hardware you have (or at least a good idea) we can look up how to change whatever for it specifically
<coolstar> Beldar: that doesn't happen in Windows though
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> andrea_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<andrej> Is aptitude trying to verify the key against the server?
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, ok.  yup thats a lot of stuff to sift through.  let me see if i can remember the pastebin.
<hseg> vsftpd won't accept the settings I gave it: http://sprunge.us/NKIP it either complains that: OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd or OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<Beldar> coolstar, Bro, windows is of no relevance here in pretty much any situation, I use windows, it is just not a a relevant comparison.
<wafflejock> true good to know it works but it will certainly work differently
<chriys> here is a block of line from auth.log http://pastebin.com/TrrTP1vg
<wafflejock> totally different software
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8013586/
<wafflejock> cool 1 sec
<Loshki> hseg: so is it true? Is your chrooted root partition writable?
<wafflejock> hseg, believe you need to make the root folder for vsftpd non writeable it can have writebale sub folders
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, (400 lines wow.)
<chriys> TJ-: here is a block of line from auth.log http://pastebin.com/TrrTP1vg
<hseg> The directory I gave it is mode 775, group-owned by ftp
<hseg> All I want is to allow anonymous up/down-loads to a specific directory, having all files there being owned by www-data.
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, yeah and still see nothing for synaptics Elantouch or touch itself when I do find on the document.... bewildering... you know the make/model number of the laptop (should be on the case or on a sticker on the bottom)
<Hilikus> when i log in to my guest account on ubuntu there is no internet connection. if i try to connect from the network manager toolbar it says insufficient privileges
<Hilikus> how can i fix this
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, if this search came up right it's an ELAN touchpad but not sure why we weren't seeing that in lspci (I have one too) http://www.driverscape.com/manufacturers/notebook/laptops-desktops/w65_67sz/106503
<TJ-> chriys: Best thing to do is start a 2nd sshd instance on a different port, in the foreground ("/usr/sbin/sshd -p 1234 -d"), then try connecting to it and watch the messages it spits out on the console for clues.
<chriys> lol it refuses connexions
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, ah try... xinput list
<hseg> chriys: You might want to add -D to that - it will turn on debug mode, which will give you more data to work with.
<goodwin> Beldar: how do i make a bootable ubuntu usb?
<hseg> /usr/sbin/sshd -dDp 222
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, i don't know either.  i did not build the machine and i despise the touchpad with the fire of a thousand suns.  especially in a spreadsheet.  i bump it when typing and loose data.  grr.  (oops rant sorry
<chriys> oh ok
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, hah yeah I had the same problem there's a way to use xinput to change a setting in there to block palm touches
<TJ-> chriys: If it is behind a firewall, that would be expected. Test it on localhost rather than externally, or open the firewall port temporarily.
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, it seemed to work pretty well
<Beldar> goodwin, There is a number of usb loaders unetbootin is used there are a handful of others.
<chriys> hmm ok let me try something first
<hseg> So why am I getting these errors?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, there's quite a bit of info here but this page might lead you to the result you want if you have the time to try some things out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067590
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, ok i will pastebin this too.  yeah i need to be able to turn it back on in case i need to use laptop as a laptop
<goodwin> Beldar: thanks.
<hseg> Isn't there a simple way to do this seemingly trivial thing?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, for me it was just a matter of using an xinput command to set a property though
<Beldar> goodwin, No problem, pendrivelinux has windows usable usb loaders as well if you need to look around.
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8013617/
<goodwin> Beldar: how muck disk should be allocated for ubuntu and swap partitioin?
<wafflejock> hseg, there is a security problem with a writeable root vsftpd folder that allows an attacker to break out of the jail
<TJ-> chriys: I'm not sure why you're trying to force a chroot but then expect a command external to sshd to work. You need to carefully read "man sshd_config" and the explanation of "ChrootDirectory"
<Beldar> goodwin, Minimum of 6 gigs for install, and swap would be equal to you ram if you want to hibernate. I you have like 20 gigs ram let us know that.
<hseg> Oh? A) Could you give a link? B) How, then, do I give anonymous access to a specific folder?
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, thats what i should do.  so if i plug in the mouse the pad would be blocked automatically!!
<chriys> TJ-: I'm following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<goodwin> Beldar: i have 8g ram
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, now i see synaptics
<Beldar> goodwin, 6 gigs is not much room however.
<Beldar> goodwin, Depends on your use for a swap than
<goodwin> Beldar: I want to compile android from source code
<wafflejock> hseg, I followed this guide to setup vsftp, but ultimately I am now using git and jenkins to get things onto the server and to fix permissions for deployed stuff http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<john2x> hello. how do I run a python script as another user (i.e. via sudo -u someuser), but keep my current virtualenv active for the script to run?
<Beldar> goodwin, Probably best to have a 8 gig swap if you have the room than.
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, i don't know how to code.  is that a googleable question or one for another chatroom?  I feel bad monopolizing your time like this.
<Beldar> goodwin, Isn't this a reoccurring thing for you?
<goodwin> Beldar: at least once
<Beldar> goodwin, Just seems familiar your nick and this android compiling.
<goodwin> Beldar: not sure how often
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, it's not a big deal I can walk away whenever (which btw I might sometimes I usually come back) but now that you know the touchpad type and your OS (lsb_release -a, to see details) you can probably find an answer with google
<Beldar> goodwin, Have you ever succeeded in any of it or are you jsut getting info?
<Beldar> just*
<goodwin> Beldar: i did it 4 years ago once
<goodwin> Beldar: maybe that's another person you met
<andrej> I have a bunch of machines sitting on private network (no route to the outside). They receive updates via apt-cacher-ng, which works fine for most things. What doesn't work is things from PPA; I'd like to be able to update PPA packages, but it keeps telling me BADSIG, even though I manually installed the correct key, and verified w/ "apt-key finger" that it's present.
<andrej> Is aptitude trying to verify the key against the server?
<TJ-> andrej: how did you manually install the key?
<Beldar> andrej, PPA's are not supported here, however make sure they have a release for the installs./
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, I googled and got: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, if i put "xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0" in the terminal will i be able to turn on the touchpad again? (and how)
<savem14> wahhhhhttt
<savem14> hermahermahermmmmm
<goodwin> Beldar: can i have separate system and user data on ubuntu? like C: and D: on windows, so that reinstall windows only affect C:
<Beldar> goodwin, Not sure I understand.
<chriys> TJ-: this is what the command you gave returns http://pastebin.com/YGYZMBVG
<Beldar> goodwin, ubuntu users often have a separate home partition for reinstalls of the OS.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, wow thank you.  I completely over complicated that.
<andrej> TJ- ... got it of the ppa web-page, saved it to a file, and "apt-key add file"
<Beldar> goodwin, But the addition of I would believe be SDK not sure.
<andrej> verified with apt-key finger that it worked
<andrej> but apt still talks about untrusted packages, which makes me think that it is trying to a key-server
<andrej> which it can't reach
<andrej> aptitude, that is
<goodwin> Beldar: I don't get you
<Beldar> goodwin, I assume the SDK reference?
<TJ-> andrej: Was that on the clients that use the proxy?
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, just use a 1 in place of the 0
<Beldar> goodwin, https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html  I assume you would use this is all.
<wafflejock> Amy_Lu_Who, you can save that little script into a file and give it a .sh extension then make it executable (sudo chmod u+x targetFile) then you just run the script like ./activateTouchPad.sh anytime you want to activated it or deactivated it, there's also ways to map keybindings using the setting usually to call a script so you can bind it to whatever key combo you want then too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do I test my new keyboard layout? I editted the text document, but the changes are not showing up when I reload the layout
<Beldar> goodwin, better info, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do I need to restart my computer?
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, oh cool.  thank you! I have to save the scripts for another time I need to go now.  Really appreciate all the help.
<Amy_Lu_Who> wafflejock, but that did make it to my "how to" file.
<goodwin> Beldar: forget about SDK. just for general case, on linux it seems there is no clear separation between os and user because it is often /usr for system and /opt for 3rd party install
<andrej> TJ- yes
<br_oken> Hello! I just reformated my server to Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 . I used to be able to mount a remote Windows Share using Webmin but now I do not see the "smbfs" option anymore. I tried typing "smbmount" in CLI but it says "no such command". What do ?
<goodwin> Beldar: it is not like windows C: for OS and D for the rest
<andrej> TJ-  ones that use the proxy but DO have direct internet access don't display the problem
<Beldar> goodwin, using windows a base for understanding linux is a waste of time, nothing even close really.
<andrej> which makes me think that aptitude must be doing something with the ppa server on a non-standard port
<Beldar> as a*
<andrej> anyway ... I'm off for the day ... spent the afternoon manually logging into machines and updating them :/ ... had enough for today
<chriys> is there a way to reverse latest command I did ?
<somsip> chriys: what was it?
<chriys> chroot /home /bin/bash
<chriys> seems that everything is screwed I can't run any command. They are all unknown
<owen1_> using the terminal, how to tell if i use wired or wireless connection?
<goodwin> Beldar: so how do i best organize partitions for accommodating update and upgrade?
<somsip> chriys: I would guess 'chroot /' but it is a guess.
<chriys> I can't even use the basic text editor nano
<br_oken> am I to use cifs instead of smbfs then ?
<somsip> owen1_: ifconfig will show either ethX (wired) or wlanX (wireless)
<owen1_> somsip: i see both entries
<Beldar> goodwin, C and D are just partitions in windows or HD's ubuntu can have multiple partitions as well and HD's. A separate home is used for distro upgrades in general yes, you can have just partitions for data etc, and a shred one with winmdows in a ntfs format if needed.
<Beldar> shared*
<somsip> owen1_: but one will have an IP on it and one won't, unless both are active
<owen1_> somsip: both have 'inet addr' but it's different!
<owen1_> 107 and 106
<owen1_> (at the end)
<somsip> owen1_: looks like both are active then
<owen1_> somsip: what does it mean? which one is actualy being used?
<chriys> how to get out of chroot
<somsip> owen1_: sorry - not sure
<owen1_> somsip: no worries
<owen1_> thanks
<destrier> can anyone recommend any FOSS games similar to Plants vs. Zombies?
<Beldar> destrier, Try #ubuntu-offtopic this is support.
<macsplean1> @destrier not FOSS, but warcraft III tower defense is similar
<Beldar> maybe ##linux if registered with freenode
<macsplean1> anyone here know how to make the bash prompt appear at the top of terminal instead of the bottom?
<somsip> macsplean1: type "clear"
<destrier> thanks macsplean1 sounds interesting
<macsplean1> somsip i was thinking of something different see http://serverfault.com/questions/152310/reverse-bash-console-text-flow although no answer is there
<somsip> macsplean1: hideous. I can't help you.
<mz125> #PART
<br_oken> update: my smbfs problem is resolved.
<donald> which ubuntu distro is the best
<br_oken> depends on your needs I guess
<br_oken> i wouldn't use Ubuntu Server for a desktop use
<br_oken> i tried mint for a while, wasn't my taste
<donald> same
<donald> lubunt something wrong with it
<Abhijit> donald, try elementary os
<donald> works ok then
<donald> has anyone tried pinguy os
<chriys> I'm back I disable the chroot jails. does someone has a link for chroot jail that also allow ssh an sftp login ?
<br_oken> is there something out there that is more user-friendly and estheticaly presentable than Grub ?
<morgan_freeman> you're trying to troll us aren't you?
<br_oken> no i just think it is ugly and I doubt the average user needs to have 5 new boot options each time the kernel gets updated
<br_oken> just my 2 cents
<br_oken> I can live with it. It becomes more annoying when u want to set grandma with a Ubuntu install
<br_oken> or any 'nux install for that matter
<donald> well nite all
<br_oken> I get this message from time to time on my fresh Ubu Server 14.04.1 install :
<br_oken> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<br_oken> what do ?
<Loshki> br_oken: 14.04.1, being a dot-1 release, isn't ready for "grandma" yet. Use 12.04.latest...
<Loshki> br_oken: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214042
<wasi> Hi
<br_oken> my memory leak is 14.04 related, but the grub thing has been my pet-peeve for years
<wasi> how to reset time and date in ubuntu
<chriys> is it worth going to ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Artemis3> chriys, from? what you do?
<chriys> from Ubuntu 12.04. A basic Lamp Server and Media Server
<chriys> plus email server nothing really special.
<Artemis3> chriys, if its working perfect i'd say no
<chriys> But the Media Server will require a lot of resources
<chriys> I'm reinstall from scratch which one you think will be better
<Artemis3> chriys, oh in that case you can go ahead
<TBotNik> All: having localhost issues! One Kubuntu 12.04 LTS Desktop
<chriys> alright
<chriys> thx
<Artemis3> chriys, but why bother what is working?
<Artemis3> chriys, well have fun
<TBotNik> All: Error => The requested URL / was not found on this server
<chriys> if you think one of them will give me less issue i'll go for that one
<jorge> omg just shot a huge load
<Artemis3> chriys, but you said you already have a 12.04 server working
<chriys> well it's a vps I deleted it and now I have to recreate so I'm wondering which version to take
<chriys> TBotNik: Had the same issue previously haven't been able to figure it out. All I know is that an app I installed my be the potential cause of the issue
<wafflejock> chriys, would go 14.04
<chriys> ight thx
<wafflejock> chriys, longer support and newer packages and both are stable
<chriys> great
<chriys> TBotNik: I installed Kaltura and Red5 and after playing with hosts. The fight started.
<chriys> unfortunately I can't tell you more than that
<jorge> omg
<TBotNik> chriys: Think it is in one of the alias defs but do not know where to look/check!
<newbiee> hi
<TBotNik> chriys: Looking at Apache2 logs now!
<newbiee> apt-get install znc will install me which version of znc?
<chriys> k
<wafflejock> newbiee, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=znc
<hseg> vsftpd is not honoring allow_writeable_chroot. It is version 3.0.2. What am I doing wrong?!
<wafflejock> hseg, not sure it's pretty particular with the config settings safe to assume you restarted vsftpd service yea?
<hseg> Yes.
<TBotNik> chriys: Error.log show 3 lines saying => Mon Aug 11 01:06:21 2014] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs
<wafflejock> hseg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1348972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1348972 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "Default address space limit is too small for some PAM modules" [Medium,New]
<hseg> wafflejock: How is that related
<hseg> ?
<chriys> TBotNik: lol I had the exact same error msg
<chriys> but didn't know what to do.
<chriys> i will be glad to have a fix
<newbiee> wafflejock thx. how can i learn it on command line without browsing web?
<newbiee> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<wafflejock> hseg, sorry thought it was about building it for the allow writeable root option here's a bug with some discussion about the actual issue but says it should be in that version https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1065714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065714 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "vsftpd 2.3.5 needs allow_writeable_chroot option" [Undecided,Invalid]
<TBotNik> chriys: htdocs is only suppose to exist in /var/www and only if you are performing muliple hostings
<chriys> well I got 2 virtual hosts on that server
<wafflejock> newbiee, not sure honestly sudo apt-cache search znc shows you the info about it but not version
<newbiee> hmm ok thank you
<wafflejock> newbiee, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/6284/check-package-version-using-apt-get-aptitude
<wafflejock> newbiee, np
<TBotNik> chriys: I never use virtual host I just usually run over 2 aliases and no virtual hosts
<chriys> why no virtual hosts
<wafflejock> I use virtual hosts for everything now
<wafflejock> hosting multiple domains for real but also on local it seems easier to just setup my hosts file and make up local domains
<wafflejock> that said I don't have htdocs
<wafflejock> I think that was in older versions of apache
<newbiee> wafflejock i see apt-cache policy znc shows the install candidate. thanks
<hseg> wafflejock: thanks, but Version: 3.0.2-1ubuntu2.14.04.1
<TBotNik> chriys: You need no virtual hosts if you are not hosting for other 3rd parties.  If you host for other 3rd parties, then you should have a harden server and each outside account then gets a virtual host.  Alternate is if you have to run spoof testing for something then you virtual host but usually then to alternate port like 8080 or 9080 or something else you choose.
<TBotNik> chriys: Well something has set itself to point to htdocs in one of the conf files so looking at that now!
<chriys> let me know when you find it
<wafflejock> newbiee, cool good to know, I have generally relied on that packages site
<TBotNik> All: OK found all the htdocs call in the apache config files deleted and restarted but still getting this htdocs error!
<chriys_> o_O
<newbiee> wafflejock the command was written on the page you provided already. :)
<smarin> marin
<smarin> saf
<smarin> asf
<smarin> asf
<TBotNik> All: Need an apache expert.  Localhost not working.  Apache log originally showing /etc/apache2/htdocs does not exist error. Thought that was coming from some config issue but now see it is produced every time I try to access localhost.  Really stumped
<somsip> TBotNik: try #apache
<TBotNik> somsip: Actually is #httpd and already posted there with no response!
<JNixx> Couldn't that also be a loopback issue?
<somsip> TBotNik: where is /etc/apache/htdocs referred to in your config or virtual hosts files?
<helmut_> hi
<edition> guten tag!
<TBotNik> somsip: No, used to be, so cleared that, restarted apache.  Still have error!  Thinking something changed that makes this some default.  I can dump the apache2.conf and the 2 included dirs to PB if that will help?
<somsip> TBotNik: so grep -nir htdocs /etc/apache2 gives no results at all, but the error suggests something is pointing to htdocs?
<TBotNik> somsip: Yup nothing with that cmd
<somsip> TBotNik: what version of apache? Have you tried disabled all mods then reenablign them one by one?
<TBotNik> somsip: Everytime I run or refresh browser calling "localhost" it add that error to the log
<TBotNik> somsip: Let me try disabling the included dirs first
<somsip> TBotNik: okay, but that doesn't answer the question. Also, check the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf (if on apache 2.4 on 14.04) or 00-default if on 2.2 on 12.04
<perazika> is it possible to use old ubuntu 8.04 today in 2014, to get new flash player and new reload packing manager?
<SwedeMike> perazika: what's a "reload packing manager"?
<somsip> perazika: 8.04 went end-of-line some time ago
<somsip> !hardy | perazika
<ubottu> perazika: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<TBotNik> somsip: Was ahead of you on the 00-default, but "conf.d" and "sites-enabled" are the 2 included dirs and disabling both those, I still have the error produced when I try to run localhost
<somsip> TBotNik: what version of ubuntu and apache are you running?
<TBotNik> somsip: 12.04 runs apache 2.4. You have to go back to 10.04  for 2.2
<somsip> !info apache2 precise
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<somsip> TBotNik: the official version of Apache for 12.04 is 2.2.22 as above. So have you installed 2.4 from unofficial sources?
<perazika> I now that but for my older hardware new ubuntu not work correctly
<sfn> I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 in Dell Inspiron Laptop. I have tried to install b43 wireless driver through package manager. Package manager is hanging as "(downloads.openwrt.org HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection timed out) in headers.
<sfn> Retrying}
<somsip> perazika: maybe a lightweight, current version of ubuntu might be worth trying. Like lubuntu or xubuntu
<somsip> !broadcom | sfn (I think that's a broadcom driver isn't it?)
<ubottu> sfn (I think that's a broadcom driver isn't it?): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TBotNik> somsip: what is cmd for apache ver?  Would use phpinfo() cmd if localhost was working
<ztane> is there any facebook messenger/desktop integration that would work nicely with unity now
<TBotNik> somsip: I know I've upgraded several times!
<sfn> @ubottu, thanks for your message, yo are correct, now the issue is that I could not close the package manager as it is still trying for the connection
<TBotNik> somsip: Mostly when adding frameworks, since I support the top 10 php frameworks
<somsip> TBotNik:  sudo /usr/sbin/apache2 -v
<perazika> I try lubuntu but not work, only ubuntu 8.04 work perfect, but I need some new aplications and I dont know how to get them in old ubuntu
<somsip> perazika: you can't, officially. Which is why you really need a better solution that using a very outdated version
<ztane> - that is, firefox notifications do not work, unity webapp is some cr*p that opens the facebook front page in a browser window - everything else works except the chat
<somsip> TBotNik: if you've been upgrading PHP/Apache from PPAs to support new framework features, maybe things have ended up a bit messy
<TBotNik> somsip: Kubuntu 12.04 LTS Apache 2.2.22 so totally default it looks!
<somsip> TBotNik: so back to the last point before you said you had 2.4 installed...
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to compile a package from source and it fails on the "make" step, I followed the read me perfectly, here is my terminal output: http://sprunge.us/UjWR
<somsip> TBotNik: ok - lets see some pastes. Copy of the error message for starters
<TBotNik> somsip: No most upgrades and strange thing happen from Pear.  That is the alias I originally found pointing to the "/etc/apache2/htdocs", and the error is correct this dir does not exist and never has on this machine
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: you need to contact the author of openspades (assuming that is the code you're trying to compile)
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip, Why?
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: because they wrote it, so they will be used to troubleshooting it
<sfn> How to close the hanging Xubuntu 14.04 package manger ?
<somsip> TBotNik: try the grep -nir htdocs on your PEAR install dir
<somsip> TBotNik: and sudo apache2ctl -S might show something too
<somsip> TBotNik: also, when did it last work, and what have you changed since then
<TBotNik> somsip: logs in PB at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF
<TBotNik> somsip: return from apache2ctl -S =>  apache2ctl -S
<TBotNik> apache2ctl -S
<TBotNik> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<TBotNik> [Mon Aug 11 02:25:19 2014] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<TBotNik> VirtualHost configuration:
<TBotNik> Syntax OK
<server-draxxy> Hello guys, I seem to be having trouble with my server.
<somsip> !details | server-draxxy
<ubottu> server-draxxy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TBotNik> somsip: I changed nothing, it just quit working.  Was working a WP project where we got locked out of WP Admin on remote site, so downloaded to LH and can not get to the files and have done nothing at all to the box.  Have the same problem with SAMBA, suddenly quit working on all 4 12.04 local boxes.
<server-draxxy> I have disabled UFW to allow all ports incoming/outgoing but I still cannot remotely access the server through SSH
<somsip> server-draxxy: connect with ssh -vvv which will output more information
<White_Cat> My rdsnapshot task doesnt seem to be running
<server-draxxy> I'm using: ssh -R 22:121.220.137.234:22 server@ubuntu-serv with no luck.
<RaduIoan> hello people
<White_Cat> hourly doesnt auto run and daily weekly doesnt even run manually
<RaduIoan> i`m havibg sound problems can someone helps me
<somsip> TBotNik: I don't find that happens much with computers, unless there is an underlying hardward problem which also seems unlikely. Things don't tend to stop working. They get changed, and then stop working
<White_Cat> may I have some help troubleshooting this?
<server-draxxy> somsip: I'm using: ssh -R 22:121.220.137.234:22 server@ubuntu-serv with no luck.
<TBotNik> somsip: Added my apache.conf to PB at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF
<cuqaaa> hey, i have a problem logging in to my user account with ubuntu 14.04, guest account works fine, but normal login does not start unity properly
<somsip> server-draxxy: so connect with -vvv and get more verbose output.
<cuqaaa> I see the background image and the desktop, but no taskbar, cant start any program, etc
<TBotNik> You can see where I commented out the include dirs
<mat619> Hi there. I need help with a fresh 14.04.1 install I did on a Jetway server mainboard based machine - I'm experiencing several issues, let's start with the most severe one: eth0 is a Realtek RTL 8111/6168/8411 rev 06, driver in use is the r8169, cable and switch are perfectly OK - but I get about 20-30% packet loss, and the switch complains about tons of FCS and Tx/Rx errors on the port I attached the machine to.
<server-draxxy> somsip: still with -R or not?
<cuqaaa> but I did not make any changes to configuration files or whatsoever
<mat619> This box can't even be accessed via ssh, that's how bad the packet loss and error count is. Any idea what might be causing this?
<somsip> server-draxxy: I would suggest using the most basic format possible to exclude any other problems
<TBotNik> mat619: You sure you have the correct drivers and that the NIC was good?  Is it onboard NIC or addin?
<somsip> TBotNik: I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve now. You've disabled all sites and conf.d. I suggested disabling mods. And you've said somethign about PEAR modules, but claimed you've not changed anything.
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip, Maybe some one else here knows the problem though, is it such a bad idea to try that?
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: how long since you last asked? How many people have offered advice? There's your answer.
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip, :(
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip, It works on 14.04 but I'm not install 14.04 just for this
<mat619> TBotNik: No, I'm not sure tbh - never had issues with autodetecting / driver module loading and RTL81xx cards. The server is brand new from the manufacturer, so should be OK I guess. The RTL is onboard, but bus-wise attached via PCI-E it seems
<TBotNik> somsip: Had not changed anything before LH quit working.  Changed everything since then to try to make it work.  Can uncomment the include dirs and then send /conf.d/aliases.conf and the 000-default to PB if that helps
<RaduIoan> sound had a drastic decrease after two days of installation
<RaduIoan> now not working at all
<wafflejock> oooo just found gnome-tweak-tool let me change everything I wasn't liking about gnome, super happy now
<server-draxxy> somsip: i'm just running with 'ssh -P 22 121.220.137.234 -vvv' now.
<somsip> server-draxxy: ssh -vvv user@server
<TBotNik> mat619: Onboard NICs and there drivers are commonly problematic as many are experimented with, so need driver tweaks!  I'm not good at that but really ran into it hard with my laptop.  Was Centrino 100N wireless, requiring iwlwifi6, which is not downloadable anywhere on the net.  Had to get new LIVEDVD and reload machine to fix it.
<wafflejock> XYZAFFA1R, the output from the program doesn't really leave much to be searched for Error 1 from compiling random cpp code isn't going to come back with much useful
<server-draxxy> somsip: 'debug1: connect to address 121.220.137.234 port 22: Operation timed out'
<somsip> server-draxxy: and -p for ssh for port, -P for scp for port
<XYZAFFA1R> wafflejock, so nothing I can really do?
<server-draxxy> somsip: it has already recognised the correct port.
<wafflejock> XYZAFFA1R, like somesip said need to contact the developers if the README doesn't tell you anything about debugging
<clouder007> please kindly tell me where to find for about importing boot images in maas , I have tryied everything in internet but still it seems difficult to do so. i am desperate  HELP.............................................
<somsip> server-draxxy: is the ssh daemon set up to allow password based logins?
<mat619> TBotNik: The RTL 81xx series is very common in both desktop and server systems. Either mine here came broken from the factory, or the driver has issues
<server-draxxy> somsip: no, but when I try any other port that is forward (e.g 25566) it has a fit at me because that's my Apache2 port. So it shows that ports are not the issue.
<somsip> server-draxxy: well, that tells you that connectivity is not an issue.
<server-draxxy> somsip: i'll try a quick ssh service restart and just check if it fixes or not.
<somsip> server-draxxy: check the sshd_config to make sure it is allowing what you need to do
<clouder007> anybody atleast tell me which is the irc for cloud
<haboqueferus> for cloud?
<clouder007> yes
<clouder007> for cloud
<Toolkitman> hi
<somsip> !alis | clouder007 (not sure what you mean, but you can search with this)
<ubottu> clouder007 (not sure what you mean, but you can search with this): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<frib> is bluetooth supposed to work out of the box in ubuntu 14?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth > frib
<ubottu> frib, please see my private message
<RaduIoan> sound had a drastic decrease after two days of installation laptop is asus x54h
<edition> is there a great Windows 7 theme for xfce/xubuntu?
<Toolkitman> i have installed Ubuntu Unity on my Pandaboard, but seems Video Drivers are not installing
<RaduIoan> and the linux distribution is linux mint ciannamon 17
<frib> cfhowlett, that link seems to be for linux 10 and 11
<cfhowlett> frib, ah, updating is required!  for BT, methodology should still work
<frib> cfhowlett, for example i don't know where these simple-agent and test-device scripts are
<cfhowlett> frib, I've never used BT.  repeat your question directed at the general channel.
<edition> strange. I added the latest Inkscape PPA, but it reverts to the older version...
<cynicallemon> edition: why do you want a windoze 7 theme?
<Toolkitman> it's awesome
<frib> i am trying to connect to bluetooth devices in ubuntu 14, can see them but can't connect .. does anyone know if there is a documentation for bluetooth in ubuntu 14 or how to solve this problem?
<edition> inkscape PPA wont work.
<cfhowlett> edition, PPA?  Inkscape is in the repos
<edition> no. I want a recent version.
<moein> hi every body, I wanna bypass our country INTERNET restriction by using ssh and VPS server, any body can help?
<edition> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cynicallemon> edition: then contact the maintaners of the ppa
<willwork4foo> moein: PrivateInternetAccess
<server-draxxy> somsip: I've checked sshd_config & only port 22 is given.
<moein> willwork4foo,  explain more...;)
<frib> i got this from dmesg: [    5.540803] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly.  is there a way to fix this?
<TBotNik> somsip: OK upgraded the PB to include the 2 .conf files
<server-draxxy> somsip: i'm in through ssh port 25567
<cfhowlett> edition you did purge the repo Inkscape before installing the PPA, yes?
<edition> yes
<TBotNik> somsip: Notice the nameserver lookup is off so turning it on, as I have a name in the nameserver file.
<cynicallemon> moein: if you mean ssh tunneling via VPN on a VP then this may get you off to a start - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<cfhowlett> edition, if you truly deleted the repo version and actually installed the PPA version, then the ppa is the current version available to you.
<edition> ko
<edition> ok
<cfhowlett> edition, 0.48.4   in my machine
<edition> there is a new version (stable)
<edition> 0.48.5
<willwork4foo> moein: www.privateinternetaccess.com
<cfhowlett> edition, IMHO grabbing shiny new stuff just because it's shiny and new if frequently more trouble than it's worth, especially the case for PPA's.  But ... ymmv
<edition> nevermind. what about the Windows 7 theme :)
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett, thats what debian say about ubuntu :)
<moein> cynicallemon, yes it is, but the problem is, i am looking for free VPN server.
<cynicallemon> moein: http://freevpn.me/
<moein> willwork4foo, thanks, but the url is inaccessible in my country!
<cfhowlett> moein, suggestion: find your local ubuntu or linux user group.  ask them. they would likely know.
<moein> cynicallemon,  thanks, but it is inaccessible in my country!
<cynicallemon> moein: can you use tor to access those sites?
<moein> cynicallemon, No!
<edition> its hard to find a good Windows 7 theme...
<cfhowlett> edition, very obviously ... not supported here.
<cynicallemon> edition: just use windows7 if its such an issue
<moein> cfhowlett, thanks, can you help me how to find local channel!
<cfhowlett> edition, but, you easily deploy windows wallpapers.  download the theme packs from MS.  extract wallpapers.
<cfhowlett> moein, what country?
<moein> cfhowlett, Iran
<cfhowlett> moein, spoken language is pashto?  (excuse my ignorance)?
<RaduIoan> hei
<moein> cfhowlett,  No, Persian(or Farsi)
<RaduIoan> can u see me ?
<somsip> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<cfhowlett> !test | RaduIoan,
<ubottu> RaduIoan,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<RaduIoan> but still I need help is anyone willing to help me
<RaduIoan> Google Traducere pentru companii:Translator ToolkitInstrumentul de traducere a site-urilor webGlobal Market Finder
<White_Cat> My rdsnapshot task doesnt seem to be running. Hourly doesnt auto run and daily/weekly/monthly doesnt even run manually. May I have some help troubleshooting this?
<frib> im using a BCM20702A0 bluetooth adapter in ubuntu 14 but it won't pair with devices.  please help.  thanks
<cfhowlett> !details | RaduIoan,
<ubottu> RaduIoan,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> moein, www.sabily.org        see the support channels/forums/irc
<moein> cfhowlett, sorry. apparently , our local channel is not active enough!
<TBotNik> somsip: Still there?
<somsip> TBotNik: yes
<cynicallemon> frib: take a look at this (and good luck) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813
<cfhowlett> moein, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IranianTeam
<RaduIoan> I installed Linux Mint ciannamon 17 and after a few days in the short circuit occurred in the neighborhood and movies sound or any audio material not hardly go through a given system than maximum, but not this morning so not goes
<somsip> !mint | RaduIoan
<ubottu> RaduIoan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TBotNik> somsip: Did you look at the latest in the PB?  Noticed you were helping others so maybe went by too quick?
<cfhowlett> !flavor | RaduIoan, mint is not ubuntu.  for ubuntu support, install an ubuntu flavor.
<ubottu> RaduIoan, mint is not ubuntu.  for ubuntu support, install an ubuntu flavor.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Quazar> Looking up irc.spotchat.org
<Quazar> * Connecting to irc.spotchat.org (67.230.170.10) port 6667...
<Quazar> * Connected. Now logging in...
<Quazar> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<Quazar> * *** Could not resolve your hostname: Domain name not found; using your IP address (67.230.170.10) instead.
<Quazar> * RROR :Closing link: (mint17@67.230.170.10) [Registration timeout]
<unopaste> Quazar you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TBotNik> somsip: Really getting tired. Up on this WP project @ 7, now 20 hrs, after 3 here, so may have to give up to get rest!
<Guest46217> so what is it ?
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! Is there any applet to restart the system? I can only find one to swap users and another to shutdown the system...
<cuqa_> hey, I cant login to ubuntu as my normal user. It's stuck at the background but no menu bar nor can I open anything. I can login as guest though, what can I do?
<cuqa_> anyone an idea?
<somsip> TBotNik: Check make sure your default vhost is enabled, check you apt-get history log for changes you don't know about, your bash history for things that may have been done that you don't know about, and make sure you know what changes you made to PEAR
 * nick| sets mode +q #ubuntu Guest46217!*@*
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, applet?  command line terminal:  sudo reboot
<nick|> lol
<somsip> TBotNik: and make sure /var/www does exist and is +r for www-data
<winem> cuqa_: don't use this as a common workaround or on production systems. but you can run following commands "echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq; echo 1 > /proc/sysrq-trigger"
<nick|> poor shmuck, i was j/k
<winem> this will force your system to reboot immediatley. but it's NOT recommended to do this unless it's absolutely required and you have no other chance to reboot it
<Beldar> cuqa_, Have you tried a safe x in recovery or nomodeset boot? Any info leading to this like graphic drivers or replacing the desktop manager?
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: hi, cfhowlett; unfortunately, the reason I ask this question is twofold: 1-because the icon to do so [on the icon tray] has disappeared after a hard shutdown; 2-because recently my keyboard has been locked on ALT mode [not now, of course!] and that makes it impossible for me to issue commands via CLI [even after CTRL+ALT+Fx] -- the letters appear as if I am pressing ALT or ALT GR; I understand that to be a software bug, but I nev
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: do let me know if part of my previous message was missing, due to length limitations here
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, I have no answer as I'm on Ubuntustudio/Xubuntu.  Someone using plain vanilla ubuntu would know.  ask the channel again
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: thank you
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! Is there any applet to restart the system? I can only find one to swap users and another to shutdown the system...
<eeee_> why dont you fix the power button?
<eeee_> ( @ cyclist_2 )
<cyclist_2> eeee_: ???
<eeee_> cyclist_2: if i understood correctly you want an app to restart the system cause the power button isn't working anymore?
<cyclist_2> eeee_: the power button has been missing for the first time ever since I performed a hard shutdown [had to press the reset button to shutdown the irresponsive system]
<Repox> Hi guys. I recommandation for an application that can monitor and log the processes that are consuming most memory/cpu usage?
<cyclist_2> eeee_: I installed another applet to "shutdown" the system, but that is the last thing I want to do; I would rather restart it
<cynicallemon> cyclist_2: you can restart your system from a terminal  - sudo reboot
<cyclist_2> eeee_: unfortunately, the reason I ask this question is twofold: 1-because the icon to do so [on the icon tray] has disappeared after a hard shutdown; 2-because recently my keyboard has been locked on ALT mode [not now, of course!] and that makes it impossible for me to issue commands via CLI [even after CTRL+ALT+Fx] -- the letters appear as if I am pressing ALT or ALT GR; I understand that to be a software bug, but I never experienced that
<eeee_> if you want an app you can make your own .desktop file that reboots the system
<cynicallemon> cyclist_2: sounds like a reinstall
<cyclist_2> cynicallemon: sorry, but that is out of the question!
<eeee_> cyclist_2: are you sure it's a software issue?
<eeee_> cyclist_2: can you try to run xev in the terminal, maybe the key is stuck ?
<cyclist_2> cynicallemon: I have the feeling that the said icon could reappear after a restart, but I seldom do restart my system without greater reason [going on for 3 ~ 6 months logged-on]
<cynicallemon> cyclist_2: then if it might come back after a restart then perhaps you should try
<cyclist_2> eeee_: I can try it, but right now the keyboard is wotking correctly...; again, when it happens, the entries from the keyboard become useless...;  but the mouse still works -- unfortunately, the said icon ["power button"] has vanished since last time it ocurred...
<damilaptop> ey guys, wondering if you could help me with something. i'm looking to (well, already built) an ubuntu server in a VM on my travelling laptop .. using hyperv
<ikonia> damilaptop: so what's the question ?
<cynicallemon> damilaptop: and?
<damilaptop> however! the ip addressing on the linux virtual machine isn't updating when i change sites
<ikonia> why would it ?
<damilaptop> i've tried doing a dhclient -r / dhclient
<ikonia> it gets dhcp from the virtual network
<ikonia> not a real network unless you've patched it through as a pass through network device on hyperv
<damilaptop> i have :)
<damilaptop> so i've pushed two virtual network devices to the linux vm, one being the wireless.. one being the ethernet
<ikonia> damilaptop: then it' a problem with either a.) hyperv not being a pass through device b.) the dhcp server on the site you are on not offering up a response to the request
<cyclist_2> cynicallemon: I know what you mean, but I would rather fix it ***without*** a restart; I have already installed a "shutdown" applet to the icon tray, but I will only use it as the last resort [better that pressing the reset button...]
<damilaptop> that way the linux machine should get a connection depending on which i'm using
<damilaptop> the ethernet works fine..
<damilaptop> i restart linux and it gets dhcp without any dramas
<damilaptop> but it won't do it without a restart
<ikonia> damilaptop: that suggests the card is not being used as a pass through
<cynicallemon> cyclist_2: if you restart every 3-6 months, how are you handling kernel updates that need a reboot usually - assuming you update of course?
<edition> is there a good introductory GTK+ manual?
<cynicallemon> ikonia: sounds like it agreed
<moein> cfhowlett, can you tell me how to find a free server to host me as VPN?
<damilaptop> with hyperv, you don't passthru devices, you configure virtual switches with your existing devices - then both the host and the virtual machines use it; so if my host can get internet on it, the virtual machine should be able to as well
<damilaptop> on a Windows VM this works fine
<cynicallemon> edition: gnome website
<cfhowlett> moein, contact your local ubuntu or linux team
<edition> thanks
<ikonia> damilaptop: there you go then, there is your problem
<moein> cfhowlett, ok. thanks,
<damilaptop> yes.. linux is the problem; thus why i've come in here
<ikonia> damilaptop: why is linux the problem ?
<damilaptop> exactly the same scenario with a windows virtual machine works; with a linux virtual machine it doesn't
<JNixx> Hyper-v doesn't have NAT by default
<JNixx> You have toi give the linux VM a static IP from the network you'r on
<cynicallemon> edition: http://www.gtk.org/documentation.php
<damilaptop> no you don't jnhghy
<damilaptop> JNixx..
<ikonia> damilaptop: again, that doesn't mean linux is the problem
<cfhowlett> moein, https://www.vpnbook.com      works in China ...
<jnhghy> damilaptop: ok, I won't ... wait .. what?
<cyclist_2> cynicallemon: frankly, I do not care much for those updates; I am ***not*** up-to-date...; my system is Ubuntu 10.04, but never before I experienced this issue; and I am not about to upgrade it because the power button does not show; if I have to, I will wait until I have to restart/shutdown, to see if the said button reapears...
<vaskozl> Is it possible to install the ubuntu touch DE on regular ubuntu?
<damilaptop> with Hyper-V you have three networking types; a public (which gives your virtual machine a network presence), a private (which gives access to the host only) and a local (which gives vm's access to each other only)
<damilaptop> lol sorry jnhghy
<damilaptop> if you had to set a static ip address on a VM in Hyper-V it would render the virtual environment all but useless for a lot of things
<vaskozl> no ubuntu touch DE package?
<JNixx> damilaptop. If you use External you should get an IP from DHCP.
<Beldar> vaskozl, No the touch is it's own OS
<damilaptop> yeah, that's correct JNixx
<vaskozl> is there any good touch screen wm/de then?
<Beldar> vaskozl, #ubuntu-touch is the channel.
<vaskozl> that can actually be installed?
<damilaptop> and it does .. when there's a reboot on the linux vm
<cynicallemon> Hyper-V another spiffing product from M
<cynicallemon> *MS
<Mobutils> Mobutils:  http://p.ngx.cc/ce - If anyone has any experience with mongoose.js / mongodb that might be able to assist… Soo weird, I get the document from a query… but when i try to change then save the doc numberAffected returns 0… as if the doc can’t be found…. but it was with the inital query…
<JNixx> damilaptop: Maybe i just skimmed over the last few posts. Thought you didn't get an IP. Maybe i misunderstood
<Mobutils> ^sorry for off topic.
<damilaptop> ahh
<Beldar> vaskozl, The channel has headers, one is a known installable on hardware list
<damilaptop> lol nah, the issue is when i change networks my host laptop gets an ip .. but the virtual machine doesn't get a new one unless i restart the vm
<JNixx> damilaptop: I would say that is more to do with DHCP polling time than a Hyper-V problem
<damilaptop> i *dont* think it's a hyperv issue at all, ikonia suggested that :P
<moein> cfhowlett, can not be loaded! :(
<cfhowlett> moein, no surprise.  contact your local people.  sorry.
<JNixx> damilaptop: what about doing a "sudo service networking restart" instead of restarting the entire VM, does thsat work?
<cynicallemon> damilaptop: how about installing some decent virtualisation software like VirtualBox
<daGrevis> hey! when i shutdown my xubuntu, it hangs up. where could I find more info?
<cristianmatiaz> hello there
<cristianmatiaz> i have some problem with interet
<cristianmatiaz> i don't know why all the browsers doesn't work
<cristianmatiaz> but for example this chat does
<cristianmatiaz> any idea?
<daGrevis> cristianmatiaz, sounds like a dns problems
<Pricey> cristianmatiaz: What's the error?
<daGrevis> what happens when you open your terminal and type in
<daGrevis> ping 8.8.8.8
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis,  i thought that and i put 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 into dns
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<daGrevis> ohh if it doesn't help it's not that :(
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, i dont recive any error when i ping 8.8.8.8
<daGrevis> cristianmatiaz, what happens when you ping google.com
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<daGrevis> follow-up question: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<daGrevis> oh wait then it's all good. works through terminal
<daGrevis> what error do you see in your browser and what browser is that?
<Guest45271> 哈
<cristianmatiaz> nothing in the browser, just doesn't work
<Guest45271> 白痴问题 ，自己搞定
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, is in loop loading but doesnt show anythig
<daGrevis> cristianmatiaz, what browser?
<daGrevis> try to start it in safe mode
<Guest45271> 2个白痴
<somsip> !zh | Guest45271
<ubottu> Guest45271: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, i tried with firefox and chrome
<cristianmatiaz> how can i start in safemode the browser?
<daGrevis> from terminal:
<daGrevis> firefox -safe-mode
<daGrevis> oh wait it doesn't for like that
<daGrevis> oh maybe it does. does it work for you like that?
<cristianmatiaz> yes daGrevis
<daGrevis> are sites loading too?
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, but.. is always blank with the same error
<daGrevis> what error is that?
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, the error for me is that is not loading the pages XD
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, maybe i have some problem with the protocol http?
<daGrevis> right. well then i won't be able to help you with this. out of my scope :(
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, ok thnx to try anyway :)
<daGrevis> curl http://google.com/ | tail
<daGrevis> what does it say?
<xtrox> Hello
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, w8  i'm installing curl
<xtrox> During install ubuntu ask you if you want to crypt personal folder == choose not to
<xtrox> How to do it after
<GNU[BDC]> press next
<Ool> ecryptfs for the home
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, shows me the html of google.it
<daGrevis> xtrox, maybe this can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<daGrevis> cristianmatiaz, that proves that http works, imo
<reversiblean> What is the easiest way to update Oracle Java without having to download the whole archive again?
<cristianmatiaz> daGrevis, so i don't knows what's the problem :S
<cristianmatiaz> i'm gonna try to reinstall the browsers i don't know
<theadmin> reversiblean: None, really. Use a PPA the next time
<theadmin> reversiblean: That way you can just use apt-get as you normally would.
<theadmin> reversiblean: Please see https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<Rory> In bash, when you run a command like ^foo^bar and it replaces the first instance of foo with bar... is there a way to replace *all* instances of foo with bar in the previous command?
<Rory> I'd prefer also if it works in zsh the same way
<reversiblean> yup, I've seen that. is web8 team trusted?
<Rory> reversiblean: generally. they certainly have the benefit of a long history
<theadmin> reversiblean: You can trust them, yes, they are very popular and provide a *lot* of software for Ubuntu that's not available in official repos
<reversiblean> OK, thanks for the info.
<reversiblean> What about the java swing apps and font rendering issue? Why isn't there any proper fix?
<theadmin> reversiblean: Not sure what you mean, I haven't had any issues with Swing
<theadmin> reversiblean: But I was using OpenJDK
<k1l_> reversiblean: wbupd8 PPAs got a lot of stuff in their PPA. be aware that you will get some other updated packages form there too
<theadmin> k1l_: Not this one, this one just has Java
<reversiblean> sure.
<reversiblean> I'm referring to the bug: https://netbeans.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216655#c87
<ubottu> netbeans.org bug 216655 in JDK Problems "Font anti aliasing broken when using Java SE 7" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<reversiblean> and this http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-57233
<steven> any convenient way to get svn  > 1.7.10 working on 1404? cos the old sources only ship 1.7.9 and 1404 ships with 1.8.8?
<reversiblean> I've tried quite a few suggested solutions and there's some improvement, but none of them come close to the font rendering quality of other apps like eclipse.
<edition> is it wise to install KDE in xubuntu?
<xtrox> daGrevis thank you
<theadmin> edition: It'll work fine
<edition> no issues?
<theadmin> edition: You can switch between desktops on the login screen
<edition> because last time I installed Unity, I ended up reinstalling xubuntu...
<theadmin> edition: You should install ubuntu-desktop, not just Unity
<edition> i did :)
<theadmin> edition: Same for KDE, install kubuntu-desktop
<edition> ok
<edition> is there a Visual Studio color theme for KDevelop?
<reversiblean> @theadmin Oops! sorry, I posted the link to the wrong bug before. Second link is the correct one.
<theadmin> reversiblean: Ah, I see what you mean now, I thought you had issues with text not displaying at all or something
<theadmin> reversiblean: Yeah, that's a long-lasting problem, I don't know if we'll ever get a fix... Oracle gonna Oracel
<edition> is it possible to use kubuntu-desktop in reverse?
<theadmin> edition: What do you mean?
<edition> so, remove based on kubuntu-desktop...
<edition> is it possible?
<theadmin> edition: Ah, that... not directly
<edition> ok
<theadmin> !purexfce | edition
<ubottu> edition: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<theadmin> edition: ^ see that
<edition> ok
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<reversiblean> @theadmin ok, thanks
<edition> why not have a portable desktop setup?
<theadmin> edition: Not sure what you mean, you can install Ubuntu to a USB stick easily
<edition> so, users can easily install/remove desktop environments, when needed...
<theadmin> edition: Well, they can, that's what the -desktop packages are for
<edition> sorry, noob question.
<theadmin> edition: The problem with metapackages is that they just pull in a ton of dependencies, removing which is a pain later. The package group approach used by some other distros is a bit better in that regard.
<edition> :/
<theadmin> edition: But that's more of a Debian problem
<edition> debian has better support for my laptop, since opensuse overheated my cpu...
<edition> ill stick with ubuntu.
<theadmin> edition: I mean, Debian created APT, so
<edition> apt dependancies issues. right.
<Rory> In bash, when you run a command like ^foo^bar and it replaces the first instance of foo with bar... is there a way to replace *all* instances of foo with bar in the previous command?
<theadmin> edition: To compare with Windows, it's like when games install all those "Visual C++ runtimes" and when you uninstall the games those things stay
<theadmin> edition: Sort of
<edition> and the annoying registry entries... I've used windows for years...
<edition> wait. ubuntu doesn't really have a 'registry'?
<k1l_> edition: linux as such doesnt have a registry
<edition> just config files?
<theadmin> edition: Yeah
<k1l_> edition: dont search for windows like habbits in linux. there are different ways of handling that.
<geirha> Rory: !!:gs/foo/bar
<Rory> nice one geirha
<userings> edition: The concept behind Linux is "everything is a file". :)
<theadmin> edition: Pretty much any program will create it's own directory for configuration under ~/.config (proper XDG way) or ~/.programname
<hipitihop_> I am on 12.04 ona Dell Studio XPS laptop. Update manager does not show any lts upgrade option. Is there a manual way to move to next LTS release and is this recommended
<cfhowlett_> hipitihop_, sudo apt do-release-upgrade -p
<cfhowlett_> hipitihop_, although, personally, I prefer downloading the ISO.  Verify that and clean install.  Keep /home separate.
<hipitihop_> cfhowlett_, yeh clean would be nice, but would prefer not to stuff about with reinstalling things
<cfhowlett_> hipitihop_, understandable.
<hipitihop_> cfhowlett_, I assume "sudo apt do-release-upgrade -p" meant to be "sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade -p"
<cfhowlett_> hipitihop_, nope.
<cfhowlett_> hipitihop_, I think do-release-upgrade is a  script.  apt-get is a command
<geirha> 12.04 doesn't have apt
<geirha> apt(1) I mean
<cfhowlett_> geirha, eh?  mine did!
<hipitihop_> geirha, indeed, command not found. So the correct way to upgrade is ?
<geirha> cfhowlett_: it though it was introduced in 14.04
<theadmin> hipitihop_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<hipitihop_> theadmin, no -p option ?
<Tzunamii> afaik, if you're going to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 you should use the -p parameter IF you have it set to only upgrade to LTS versions
<theadmin> hipitihop_: Well, with -p yes
<Tzunamii> Make sure to check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<hipitihop_> theadmin, now asking re unity3d and graphics hardware and suggests I keep existing so prefer not to bork the machine
<theadmin> hipitihop_: What graphics card do you have?
<hipitihop_> theadmin, not sure, it's a dell studio xps 16, checking...
<theadmin> hipitihop_: lspci | grep VGA
<hipitihop_> theadmin, Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<theadmin> bah ati cards
<chillibite> what do you think about using an OS that isn't entirely free (non gpl)?
<hipitihop_> theadmin, Mobility Radeon HD 3670 - AMD/ATI RV635/M86
<theadmin> hipitihop_: Perhaps you might have issues
<enchilado> chillibite: I use Windows.
<theadmin> chillibite: No problems for me with that. I am not Richard Stallman.
<theadmin> chillibite: Also, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chillibite> theadmin: i am talking about ubuntu
<hipitihop_> theadmin, sound slike I should er on the side of caution. BTW it is not important I do LTS on this machine anymore but that may not make a lot of difference
<chillibite> theadmin: and hoping one day that ubuntu would be entirely compliant with gpl
<enchilado> theadmin: what, you're not? Whaat
<theadmin> chillibite: Hopefully not going to happen. I really like where Ubuntu's headed. Commercialisation is important to get developers to Ubuntu
<theadmin> chillibite: If you want a fully GPL compliant distro, check FSF, they have a list
<chillibite> theadmin: yeah i know, i was hoping ubuntu will he on that list one day while still being commercially viable (profitable)
<chillibite> for example we helped the parliament of Zimbabwe migrate to Ubuntu
<enchilado> Why do you care that much about things being GPL?
<chillibite> freedom
<theadmin> chillibite: And? Are you actually going to look at the code and modify it?
<cfhowlett_> can we please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> cfhowlett_: Sorry, got offtrack
<chillibite> theadmin: some of it
<Morkeleb> I've got some challenges with file sharing in 14.04: I've shared a folder, from Properties -> File sharing etc. (I guess that's Samba?). I've set the permissions to "Others can create and delete files and folders". Still, when I mount this share with -cifs from another Linux machine (older Mint installation), the permissions doesn't work. If I create a folder on the share, it becomes unwritable.
<chillibite> theadmin: not all of it, but the entire distro should be have the source available
<theadmin> chillibite: Then don't use Ubuntu.
<theadmin> chillibite: And again, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<chillibite> theadmin: so we aren't talking about ubuntu?
<theadmin> chillibite: This channel is techsupport only
<cfhowlett_> chillibite, this is the tech support channel ...
<chillibite> theadmin: one example, how can users be sure that the ubuntu phone won't have spyware recording our conversations and sending them to the cia?
<chillibite> i hope you see that as a tech support question
<hipitihop_> Anyone have a link to google chrome beta 37 I want to try new native netflix support and it keeps trying to install stable i386
<cfhowlett_> chillibite, it belongs in off-topic.  4 request
 * hipitihop_ wonders if asking for google chrome install links for ubuntu is off-topic here
<theadmin> chillibite: This is not a techsupport issue, Ubuntu phones aren't even out yet... Also, the Ubuntu DVD has a "GPL mode" which you can select during boot, which will cause the installer to only install GPL'd programs.
<theadmin> hipitihop_: chrome.google.com
<chillibite> theadmin: thanks i didn't know that and that's great (gpl only installer)
<theadmin> chillibite: Well, rather, free software only (FSF approved licenses, such as GPL, BSD, etc)
<k1l_> chillibite: ubuntu-touch, which is the phone base of ubuntu is opensource. so go and have a look at the code if you mind. but dont just tell people it will be spyware if you do have any proof
<editorx> hi all :)
<chillibite> k1l_: i'm just talking about the possibility, even in the firmware of having malicious code, that's all
<hipitihop_> theadmin, been there, despite choosing beta.html & 64 bit, it downloads i386 stable. maybe their links are screwed or I'm suffering a brain fart
<k1l_> chillibite: so only dreaming of the possibility is clearly #ubuntu-offtopic relevant.
<theadmin> hipitihop_: Oh, I haven't attempted to get beta releases
<cfhowlett_> chillibite, this is "concern trolling" i.e. pretended heartfelt concern at theoretical possibilities.  If you must indulge, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic so people with ACTUAL tech support issues can get assistance
<Morkeleb> No one knows Samba? I also created a share in smb.conf, which is public and writable. Still, on the machine mounting it, I get "permission denied" when trying to copy a folder with files.
<cfhowlett_> !samba | Morkeleb
<ubottu> Morkeleb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<theadmin> Morkeleb: I have no idea what I'm really talking about, but did you log in as the user who owns the folder shared? Is anonymous access (if that's a thing) allowed?
<samuraiRM> hi
<chillibite> cfhowlett_: these are real concerns, and i agree probably off topic here so... whatever
<k1l_> Morkeleb: synced samba users with real system users?
<Morkeleb> theadmin: Yes and yes. Both logged in as the same user AND public access allowed.
<chillibite> and i am not pretending to be concerned
<samuraiRM> screensaver for xubuntu?
<Morkeleb> Hm. Forgot the syncing...
<hipitihop_> theadmin, yup I'm specifically interested in 37 as that apparently now supports netflix natively in html5 no silvelight needed
<theadmin> hipitihop_: Wait seriously? That sounds good
<cfhowlett_> samuraiRM, xscreensave is available but may cause conflict with the lightlocker greeter.  Xubuntu recommends one or the other but not both
<theadmin> hipitihop_: ...even though I have no access to Netflix, I think that is a good thing
<hipitihop_> theadmin, totally agree
<Morkeleb> But still: In smb.conf, it says "public = yes" and "writable = yes", so why the heck isn't it so?
<hipitihop_> theadmin, this g+ link work ? https://plus.google.com/104912707432334684242/posts/1gnbmo63xVa
<samuraiRM> So what?
<theadmin> hipitihop_: lol, having to have to switch useragent to windows... that's dumb
<editorx> Morkeleb, what permission has the directory shared?
<hipitihop_> theadmin, sure the whol euser agent stuff is braindead. nonethless if this works it is way better then my current solution pipelight (no disrispect to the devs, excellent product but prefer not to need)
<Morkeleb> editorx: All permissions for everyone
<samuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/5e9f2uhnv/
<Morkeleb> But when the computer mounting the share tries to copy a directory with files to the share, the directory immediately becomes non-writable
<chillibite> tech support questions: will i be able to access  https://trisquel.info using firefox under ubuntu :-) ( this is not spam! )
<samuraiRM> blank after 4 minutes it a solution?
<vitimiti> Of course you are, chillibite
<vitimiti> At least I can
<samuraiRM> unic solution'
<samuraiRM> thank
<editorx> Morkeleb, after the edit of smb.conf have you reloaded the conf?
<chillibite> theadmin: can you please help me, i am in need of tech support. i would like to use a free gnu/linux distrobution. how will i be able to download the latest .iso of trisquel and burn it as a bootable dvd using ubuntu?
<hipitihop_> so does anyone have any clue how to install Chrome beta 37 or later on 12.04 ? chrome site has its links screwed up it seems and downloads stable i386 instead of 64 beta
<Morkeleb> editorx: Of course. I'm beginning to suspect AppArmor...?
<edition> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett_> chillibite, full details of install are on the trisquel site.  as you no doubt know
<theadmin> chillibite: Download it with a browser, burn using Brasero or K3B or whichever burning tool you prefer.
<chillibite> theadmin: thanks so much! :-)
<hipitihop_> chillibite, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ lets you setup bootable usb
<chillibite> nice one, thanks
<k1l_> chillibite: stop that trolling now!
<editorx> Morkeleb, I think it's something easier :)
<Quazar> hi
<Guest73875> ani ideea where linux mint has a volume control ?
<ghost_21> hi i just downloaded ubuntu any recomdations that i should do
<Guest73875> ghost_21,  wait 1 minute
<k1l_> !mint | Guest73875
<ubottu> Guest73875: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, verify it.  install it.  have fun with it.
<Guest73875> that server is not suported
<Guest73875> from mine porv
<ghost_21> its installed already i just dont know the good parts of ubuntu but the looks
<k1l_> Guest73875: so ask in ##linux or find a mint channel on freenode
<ghost_21> whats the hype of it
<k1l_> ghost_21: just use it and install the programs you need from the ubuntu repo
<frib> whoever gave me these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813 for fixing bluetooth in ubuntu 14 thank you so much!!!
<frib> it was such a longshot but i actually got it to work flawlessly!!!
<ghost_21> whats the bluetooth for
<frib> bluetooth devices
<ghost_21> can i use my phone?
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, what has your phone to do with ubuntu?
<ghost_21> can i connect my phone with the bluetooth on ubuntu
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, maybe ...
<k1l_> ghost_21: depends on your phone make and phone OS
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, better yet, why are you asking us.  try it
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, for android phones, airdroid on the phone is a very common solution
<chillibite> ghost_21: i often share my phones internet connection via bluetooth with ubuntu or transfer photos (often of trisquel gnu/linux install fests)
<ghost_21> cool
<ghost_21> what are the thing i can do with ubuntu that i cant on windows 7 except for the obvious
<chillibite> ghost_21: and my phone is an android (unfortunately, due to the non free software and google spyware)
<theadmin> ghost_21: Nothing
<theadmin> ghost_21: Err
<theadmin> Sorry, read it wrong
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, try it, note the differences and come back when you discover such things for yourself.
<theadmin> ghost_21: Ubuntu is more customisable, safer, free
<chillibite> ghost_21: plenty of things, here's just one: transfer files via ssh using a gui or shell (out of the box) say for web dev or something
<ghost_21> whats web dev
<ghost_21> develop?
<cfhowlett_> !manual > ghost_21
<ubottu> ghost_21, please see my private message
<chillibite> website development - yeah
<edition> !manual > edition
<ubottu> edition, please see my private message
<ghost_21> ok ubottu
<theadmin> ghost_21: Here's a thing, if you are fine with what Windows does for you, run Ubuntu in a virutal machine (see http://virtualbox.org for example) first to see if you enjoy using it
<theadmin> ghost_21: Then do a full install
<ghost_21> i already did a full install
<theadmin> Ah
<ghost_21> im just no to linux software
<chillibite> ghost_21: the only thing windows imho has an advantage over gnu/linux is gaming
<ghost_21> nah i dont game on my laptop
<theadmin> Meh... Gaming on Linux is acceptable these days thanks to Valve
<ghost_21> im mostly going to use it for coding now
<chillibite> what language
<ghost_21> i started with html and css but i want a third one just for when im not building a website
<chillibite> ghost_21: well if you want to learn more about gnu/linux start with bash, file permissions etc. then C (use vi or vim as your text editor)
<ghost_21> is bash a language
<theadmin> ...vi is a terrible recommendation for someone new to Linux
<theadmin> ghost_21: Bash is a language, it's what Linux uses for it's "command prompt" so to say
<edition> @theadmin agreed
<ghost_21> i was looking for more of a programming code
<theadmin> ghost_21: Python is easy to get started with
<jobeaier> Hello, people.
<ghost_21> can you tell me how to get to python that came with unbuntu
<ghost_21> or do i have to install it
<chillibite> ghost_21: python is pre installed
<theadmin> ghost_21: Open a terminal, type "python" in
<ghost_21> ok
<theadmin> ghost_21: That will give you an interactive shell, you can also type your script in a text file and run it with "python myfile.py"
<samuraiRM> fuck off
<jobeaier> I installed Xbuntu 14.0.4.1 but I found audio is skipping, btw I am using ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 .
<ghost_21> is there a way to code not in the terminal
<jobeaier> How to fix the alsa driver?
<theadmin> ghost_21: Use a text editor, Geany is a good one
<theadmin> ghost_21: Python has an IDE called IDLE, you can install it from the Software Centre
<theadmin> But I'm not a fan of it
<jobeaier> Any ubuntu developers here?
<jobeaier> I am looking for support. And I want to report this bug.
<ghost_21> i like how easy it is to install software from the software center
<chillibite> ghost_21: i prefer apt-get
<theadmin> chillibite: Oi, this person is new to Linux, don't scare them away with the command line :P
<ghost_21> apt-get python install?
<chillibite> sudo apt-get install python
<chillibite> but it's already there so...
<ghost_21> ahh its difrent from kali
<ghost_21> so how do i open it or is it build in the terminal?
<theadmin> ghost_21: Open what?
<chillibite> are you a troll man
<ghost_21> python
<theadmin> ghost_21: As I said, type "python" in a terminal
<theadmin> ghost_21: On Linux, you can usually open any program just by typing its' name in a terminal. For instance, try "firefox"
<cfhowlett_> !bug | jobeaier,
<ubottu> jobeaier,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ghost_21> Python 2.7.6 (default, Mar 22 2014, 22:59:56)
<ghost_21> [GCC 4.8.2] on linux2
<ghost_21> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<ghost_21> thats what came up
<ghost_21> no program came up
<ikonia> ghost_21: what is it you want to actually do ?
<theadmin> ghost_21: Right, now type your Python code. Or type it in a file and run it with "python something.py"
<ghost_21> ohhhhh
<ikonia> ghost_21: it's a "shell" or "interperator" in that respect
<cfhowlett_> ghost_21, for python support ##python
<ghost_21> that how i run the script
<ikonia> ghost_21: python script.py
<ghost_21> right?
<ikonia> whatever your script is calle
<chillibite> you need to go to duckduckgo.com and type "python tutorial"
<ikonia> called
<ikonia> chillibite: nah - you don't
<chillibite_> if he wants to learn python then it think it'd be easier to download a pdf book rather than ask question after question while demonstrating that he barely understands the answers or maybe go to #python
<chillibite_> anyway my wife and kid are calling me for lunch so see you later
<ghost_21> it says im unregestered
<ikonia> chillibite: he's not asking questions about learning python, he's asking how to run a script he's been told and he's been told to use #python
<ghost_21> were can i register
<ikonia> ghost_21: the guys in #freenode can help you
<ghost_21> ok
<ghost_21> sorry i was slow on catching on my bad
<ghost_21> but i understand now
<niop> hi, getting error msg on installing pkg-config-0.28 saying that hard link already exists.. just delete hard link?  make[3]: Entering directory `/root/pkg-config-0.28'
<niop> cd /usr/local/bin && ln pkg-config x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu-pkg-config
<niop> ln: failed to create hard link ‘x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu-pkg-config’: File exists
<carpediembaby> Hello i am having trouble installing additional languages in ubuntu 14,04 that i just installed in a virtual machine. I tried adding new language in language support but the nez lqnguage shows up as greyed out. Also, i am unable to get the language switcher in the panel at the top.. any suggestions on how to debug the issue?
<editorx> niop, is it not ln target link_name ? :? it seems another order for the argument
<editorx> ln -s x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu-pkg-config pkg-config ?
<vitimiti> carpediembaby, to make it not be grayed out you have to drag it over the "English" language, which is like the fallback and last one, not the "English (US)" or anything like that, just "English"
<geirha> niop: what are you building and why?
<niop> editorx: not sure what you mean there, not a linux guru quite.  but this might be offending makefile command install-exec-hook:
<niop>         cd $(DESTDIR)$(bindir) && $(LN) pkg-config$(EXEEXT) $(host_tool)
<carpediembaby> vitimiti: it is undraggable.. it doesnt matter how i drag it, it goes back to where it was
<niop> trying to install a node package image resize, which depends on some graphics libs. eg apt-get install libglib2.0-dev.  cairo is another. but cairo depends on pkg-config.  and the latter is bringing up that error. perhaps due to aborted previous install.
<carpediembaby> vitimiti: okm i got it above it somehow, but how can i change the layout of the keyboard now?
<niop> geirha: error msg in installing node package i think was: gyp: Call to './util/has_cairo_freetype.sh' returned exit status 0.
<niop> why the attempt to install cairo
<niop> doing using make as appears there's no apt automatic install of those things.
<vitimiti> carpediembaby, you go to Configuration -> Keyboard and there, in the most bottom part, you have a link to the layout
<vitimiti> You click it and config it
<geirha> niop: why didn't you install it via apt?
<niop> i wouldn't have, but not that familiar with ubuntu, and didn't find an apt cmd for it in google search.. so assumed it would require a direct download.'
<niop> curl
<niop> *would have
<carpediembaby> vitimiti: in Text Entry the checkbox to "show current input source in the menu bar"? It is already checked but there is no effect
<ikonia> niop: if your that "skilled" you can build it from source you should be able to work out the package manager
<theadmin> niop: Just search the Software Center for your software first before trying to install it. If the software is relevant, it's likely in the repositories
<niop> actually.. it's in docker.  so there's no ui.
<vitimiti> No, carpediembaby
<niop> on digitalocean
<ikonia> niop: again - there is the package manager
<vitimiti> carpediembaby, you hit the plus button and add the layout you need
<ikonia> niop: which if you are capable of building software you should be able to grasp the basics of very easy
<niop> ikonia: in there as well?
<vitimiti> With the minus button you delete layouts
<vitimiti> carpediembaby, the checkbox you talk about makes the layout appear or not in the menu bar of ubuntu
<niop> ikonia: windows heritage,  but learning fast.  not the package manager so much, other than in mint.
<ikonia> niop: there is a lot of documentation on the web
<ikonia> niop: https://help.ubuntu.com https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<niop> ok.. package manager from cmd line.
<niop> ta
<carpediembaby> vitimiti: yes, thanks! got it! the display is too small so didnt see it earlier..
<vitimiti> carpediembaby, good
<carpediembaby> which is another problem. Is there a default zoom functionality in ubuntu so that everything is just bigger? I have a display which is 3200 x 1800 but everything is very small in ubuntu on this screen
<ikonia> carpediembaby: change the resolution
<ikonia> carpediembaby: set it to tsomething thats useable/readable
<carpediembaby> ikonia: i am running a virtual machine to that just reduces the size of the vm window
<cristianmatiaz> hello there someone can help me to resolve a problem with the protocol http?
<ikonia> carpediembaby that doesn't change anything
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: what's the actual issue?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, internet works but i cant navigate with the browser
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: you'll need to expand beyond that
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: what error are you getting, what are you actually doing ?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia,  i just wanna navigate to internet but the browser is looping loading nothing
<ikonia> looping ?
<Busserl> cristianmatiaz: have you checked your DNS setting?
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: first things first, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<cristianmatiaz> i did the test "system testig" and i recive the error failed to http
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, 12.04
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: ok, do you know how to open a terminal ?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, yes
<carpediembaby> ikonia: it does, unfortunately. at least for me. When i change the resolution, the display becomes smaller with the rest of the screen filled with black. This happens in full screen mode. In window mode, it simply resizes the window to fit the resolution. The size of the content remains the same
<ikonia> carpediembaby: change your resolution to a usable size
<Cool2BeBlue> :D
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: open a terminal and do "apt-get update" and put the output in pastebin.ubuntu.com please.
<carpediembaby> ikonia: you mean on the host? or on the guest?
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: if you can't do that please do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<atreyus> buenos dias a todos
<ikonia> carpediembaby: either the host or guest, which ever works best for you
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, im installing it
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: thank you
<carpediembaby> ikonia: as i said, it doesn't work with the guest. I was hoping to avoid changing the resolution on the host though.
<mat619> Hi there. I'm experiencing very weird networking behavior on this new server: its Realtek 8111/6168/8411 onboard NIC causes a huge lot of frame checksum errors and packet loss (around 25%). if I configure the interface with a static ip instead of via dhcp, I even experience 85% packet loss! Any ideas?
<steven> anyone using ubuntu 14.04 with apache 2.2?
<mat619> I tried changing to the original driver that Realtek provides, didn't change anything.
<phasip> I have a ubuntu 8 machine and a usb stick with a ubuntu 14.04 install. Problem is, the computer doesn't have boot from usb. is there a simple way to update to 14.04 using this usb?
<ikonia> steven: just ask your real question
<Ool> isn't apache 2.4 by default with 14.04 ?
<karooga> Hi anyone familiar with VMEbus?
<steven> yeah thats my problem, ok well I have an svn 1.7, I cant upgrade it to 1.8 so I have to use 1.7 on the ubuntu 14.04 server
<ikonia> karooga: just ask your real question
<six86> Hello. I just wanted to setup a clean ubuntu 12.04.5 server installation. After installation "apt-get update" fails with "Failed to fetch ... hash sum mismatch" I know how to temporarily solve the issue, but where does the problem come from? I tried reinstalling but it still fails.
<ikonia> steven: why is that a problem ?
<geirha> phasip: no ... how ancient is the computer?
<steven> so I managed to install svn1.7 but cannot install apache.24 with webdav cos the current packages require svn 1.8.9
<Busserl> carpediembaby: So your vm is displayed too small? I'd say that's a problem with the vm-host software, it should recognize a high resolution display and resize its display accordingly.
<ikonia> mat619: is this a home network or a professional network
<karooga> ikonia: Can Xen expose VMEBus to guest OS?
<mat619> ikonia: profesisonal
<geirha> phasip: I mean it has to be quite ancient to not be able to boot usb
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, how can i use pastebin init?
<ikonia> karooga: should be able to
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: apt-get update | pastebinit
<Busserl> carpediembaby: Maybe you could try some remote protocol, instead of the "native" vm display.
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: then give us the url
<steven> so the problem is that I can either use svn1.7 or apache24, but since they're not compatible this is not the way to go, hence I have to downgrade apache
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, cool!
<steven> ikonia: ^ makes sense?
<ikonia> mat619: check on the switch hops to see if packet loss is more/less at certain parts of the network, or if it's just the last hop
<ikonia> steven: why are they not compatible ?
<koell> How do I set the dpi/zoom in lubuntu 14.04? There is no setting as in the usual ubuntu :/
<mat619> ikonia: it occurs even to the switch itself
<ikonia> mat619: which switch....
<phasip> geirha: It has a printer port.
<karooga> ikonia: I can't find any documentation about it, any ideas about where I can look to confirm this?
<carpediembaby> Busserl: no. I get the same resolution on guest as on host. But the problem is that this resolution is too high. On windows 8 (host) there is an option to zoom everything, so everything is readable. I was looking for something like that in ubuntu
<mat619> ikonia: the switch its plugged into, so on a 1 hop distance
<steven> cos svn in ubuntu > 1404 is not updated to the latest 1.7.17 (the current version used in ubuntu is 1.7.9) but apache24 support was introduced in 1.7.10 ikonia :D
<ikonia> karooga maybe worth hitting the xen mailing list, good conversation on that to confirm
<ikonia> steven: that doesnt suggest it's not compatible
<karooga> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> steven: what part of svn is "not compatible"
<steven> apache webdav <-> svn
<karooga> ikonia: was trying the irc channel - think ppl are sleeping.  Great will try mailing list.
<steven> I just need a convenient way to install apache2.2 on that machine, i'll only use it for webdav anyway and proxy it thru nginx
<geirha> phasip: oh dear :)  well it's possible to get it installed, but it'll be cumbersome. Might be easier to get a DVD burned and boot that.
<steven> I dont feel like compiling everything manually tho hence I was asking
<ikonia> steven: the best option would be to log a bug as a crticial compatibility bug
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, im wating the result
<ikonia> steven: and try get the correct webdav/svn package bumped up tot he supported version
<ikonia> karooga: irc channel is very dead.
<Busserl> carpediembaby: That's what I meant, the desktop and the vm software should "zoom", yes. I am not sure if such a DPI setting exists, it is unfortunately not considered often, even Google Chrome on Windows still doesn't do it right.
<boriseto> Hello, is it possible to reformat/reinstall a system and keep all the ssh keys and ftp configurations that are made? Can I even keep the private key that I have to connect to other servers?
<steven> no no, everything within the repos in 1404 are compatible, but I had to install an older version of svn which is not compatible with the apache stuff in 1404
<steven> so technically its cos I need svn 1.7 rather than 1.8
<ikonia> steven where did you get the older version ?
<steven> I added extra repo from saucy
<carpediembaby> Busserl: Google Chrome on windows works like a charm!
<Busserl> mat619: So have you tried a different cable?
<ikonia> steven: you can't mix repos
<steven> installed and locked the installation so it doesnt upgrade to 8
<ikonia> steven: you've probably screwed your machine with dependencies
<six86> Hello. I just wanted to setup a clean ubuntu 12.04.5 server installation. After installation "apt-get update" fails with "Failed to fetch ... hash sum mismatch" I know how to temporarily solve the issue, but where does the problem come from? I tried reinstalling but it still fails.
<steven> nah, only installed 3 packages from that repo and locked it, this is not the issue ikonia ;D
<ikonia> steven: I didn't say it was the issue
<geirha> phasip: If you do want to try a harddrive install, /msg ubottu !install
<ikonia> steven: I said you've probably screwed your box - you can't mix repos
<phasip> Allright geirha, I'll try that!
<ikonia> steven: you're making an unsupportible solution, sorry
<Busserl> carpediembaby: Not if you use the zoom option you talked about. Then it gets blurry, unlike Firefox or other updated software. But enough of Windows.
<steven> no I did not screw anything and you can mix it, I just used it to only install 3 packages so nothing screwed up
<ikonia> steven: sorry - you've made an unsupportable machine
<steven> well tell me how to get svn 1.7 working on ubuntu 1404 the clean way
<mat619> Busserl: yup. the server also has another NIC (Intel I350) which I tried using the same cable on the same switch port, 0% packet loss
<geirha> phasip: In your case the "Install from existing Linux" is likely the most applicable.
<ikonia> steven: no idea without any research,
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, doesnt show anything
<ikonia> either way your machine is out of the bounds of this channels support
<steven> I did not make an unsupportable machine? I can simply reverse it by remove the lock and upgrade it to the latest packages in the sources
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: it didn't give you a url back, that's interesting
<carpediembaby> Busserl: maybe, i am not sure which options make it work. So is there something that can be done on ubuntu?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, i don't know why :S
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: can you do "telnet pastebin.ubuntu.com 80"
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: does that give you a "prompt" back or just hang
<Busserl> mat619: I am just guessing, but I have read about packet loss in combination with hardware checksum offload on the NIC. I'd try to disable that in the driver, if possible.
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia,  Connected to pastebin.ubuntu.com.
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: ok, so you can connect to it on the web server port, interesting
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: have you checked the ubuntu "proxy" settings
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: make sure they are not enabled ?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, i never change the dafult
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: worth double checking
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, where are they?
<mat619> Busserl: oh! that's a good hint then, sounds like it could be related
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: you'll need to check https://help.ubuntu.com for your version I can't remember off the top of my head
<mat619> Busserl: but to disable it in the driver I'd have to dig in the make options I guess?
<mat619> Busserl: then I can't use r8168-dkms anymore, and every kernel update breaks my NIC driver. not cool :/
<Busserl> mat619: I am not sure, I don't think you'd have to recompile the driver. I changed driver options of my soundcard a long time ago with an entry somewhere.
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, maybe something is getting busy the port?
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz: what port ?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, 8080
<ikonia> what has 8080 got to do with anything ?
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, i don't know XD
<ikonia> right, so don't say random things then
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, im not expert of this was just a doubt
<Busserl> boriseto: You can reuse ssh-keys, yes. All configuration should be in /etc
<cristianmatiaz> ikonia, im gonna go to eat somthing see you later
<boriseto> Busserl, thank you very much.
<ikonia> cristianmatiaz check the proxy settings as I suggested
<boriseto> Busserl, I guess I would need to backup the .ssh folder in /home too.
<Busserl> boriseto: that should do it, yes. Also I usually copy my old config file for ftp for example by hand into the config file, I wouldn't just overwrite it with my backup. But that's me.
<Busserl> boriseto: I mean I'd just manually copy my changes I needed into the new install/config.
<Busserl> boriseto: And read the man file for changes to default settings, if needed.
<six86> nobody else an idea about the "hash sum mismatch" problem?
<boriseto> Busserl, oh I see, will update them manually, I just need to backup them first. And do you know where the ftp connections are saved from nautilus?
<shay_shay> anyone else using 3.16.0 having deadlocks when copying large files?
<k1l_> shay_shay: 3.16 is not a ubuntu final verison kernel
<eeee_> six86: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<six86> eeee_: Yeah i know... but the problem reappears with every isntallation... it can't be normal?!
<eeee_> six86: did you try to delete the /lists/partial as well ?
<shay_shay> k1l_: 3.16 is final version for utopic
<eeee_> six86: try switching the servers too
<k1l_> shay_shay: yes, which is supported in #ubuntu+1 only and is not a final at all.
<six86> eeee_: I deleted /varlib/apt/lists/* and that fixes the problem, bu this can't be a standard step for every installation. Is this a bug somewhere?
<eeee_> six86: i get it once in a while
<eeee_> something to do with the server's file and the hash or checksum of the file i guess being inconsistent, i think, you dont have to delete the whole /lists/* folder you can delete the affected file and sudo apt-get update again
<eeee_> six86: if it happens with you alot, maybe you should switch the server you are using? i am using the US main server and the main server sometimes
<Busserl> boriseto: No, sorry. Should be in your /home folder.
<Busserl> boriseto: all user-related settings should be there. Anything system wide is usually in /etc.
<boriseto> Busserl, great. Thank you for all the help and for giving me directions where to look for the other things. :)
<hanwizy> ot allow other programes
<Busserl> boriseto: no problem, just remember to backup stuff. :)
<six861> re
<six861> was dropped
<remowylliams> Hi all I'm trying to understand the HWE support situation. My understanding was 12.04 lts was going to be supported till 2017
<boriseto> Busserl, yeap. Reconfiguring deja dup at the moment.
<philio> hello
<Ben64> remowylliams: it still is
<cfhowlett_> remowylliams, 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<viktor> i repeatedly am unable to change to permissions of my backup drive (and use it) and i think it might be physically broken. can anybody tell me how i can determine this?
<boriseto> Busserl, just in case somebody else has the same questions as me, all the credentials for nautilus are saved in seahorse. Again, thank you and have a nice day.
<remowylliams> cfhowlett_: but any kernel bugs are not going to be fixed etc.
<Ben64> remowylliams: who said that?
<Busserl> boriseto: Thank you. :)
<remowylliams> Ben64: that's what the HWE thing is saying http://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<cfhowlett_> remowylliams, eh?  kernel upgrades are a regular event!
<Ben64> remowylliams: if you are using the standard 12.04 kernel, its supported till 2017, and if you're using trusty's kernel with the HWE, its supported till 2017. I'm not seeing a problem here
<cfhowlett_> remowylliams, as noted on that same page: 12.04.5, or 14.04 will fix.
<remowylliams> Ben64: I've been trying the update suggestions sudo do-release-upgrade as an example with no update available
<cfhowlett_> remowylliams, sudo do-release-upgrade -p                      will see 14.04
<Ben64> remowylliams: do-release-upgrade is how you go to 14.04. i thought you wanted to stay on 12.04?
<remowylliams> lsb_release -d says Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<xinghizkhan> hello, how can metadata be deleted from pdf files?
<kostkon> remowylliams: you haven't even installed the latest updates? 12.04.5 is out. your lsb_release should say 12.04.5
<X140-3G> Hey all! Little help for install 3G modem (LG X140)...
<remowylliams> kostkon: I've tried most everything I know to do an update. I'll go back and check again.
<xinghizkhan> ok, I think I found it; sudo apt-get install pdftk  it must be this tool, I guess?
<remowylliams> kostkon: this is ubuntu server which it seems doesn't come with update-manager?
<cfhowlett_> remowylliams, the sysadmin IS the "update manager" on server ...
<FabulFabiFabo> Hi body body
<FabulFabiFabo> there is peapol use iptables-persistan in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<kunal27891> I has installed Mate 1.8 on top of Ubuntu , my nm-applet does not work
<PechosRey> Hi
<kunal27891> Hi
<Penny22>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1mCp5tB
<cfhowlett_> !ops | Penny22, spam porn
<ubottu> Penny22, spam porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kunal27891> nm-applet does not work please help
<trijntje> !details | kunal27891
<ubottu> kunal27891: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kunal27891> I installed Mate 1.8 on top of Ubuntu , after installing my network applet does not show up in mate menu
<cfhowlett_> !patience | kunal27891
<ubottu> kunal27891: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kunal27891> when i fire nm-applet in terminal it works
<trijntje> kunal27891: so it doesn't start automatically
<trijntje> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kunal27891> exactly
<kunal27891> I startup programs the network manager applet is there but it doesn't fire up on startup
<kunal27891> In startup programs the network manager applet is there but it doesn't fire up on startup
<mat619> Busserl: A'ight... I toyed around with hardware checksum offloading, but still no good
<mykrobinson76> morning, all
<mat619> Busserl: in fact, nothing changed at all
<mat619> Busserl: still insane amounts of packet loss
<mykrobinson76> Need some assistance in 14.04 with disabling an interrupt that is causing high cpu by the process kworder. Details here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238674
<kunal27891> does anyone know where is nm-applet located in linux ??
<cfhowlett_> kunal27891, open a terminal: whereis nm-applet
<kunal27891> thanks
<dhanu> hello everyone :)
<PechosRey> hi
<PechosRey> i got trouble while updating ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04
<cfhowlett_> !details | PechosRey,
<ubottu> PechosRey,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<PechosRey> while updating, the muon updater forced me to stop kdm and i got into console
<PechosRey> now after a reboot i always get to the console
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, muon updater?  the default ubuntu updater is preferred ... or you could use the command line
<PechosRey> if i do startx xwindows appears for few seconds then i am back in console
<MonkeyDust> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 201 kB, installed size 1426 kB
<cfhowlett_> MonkeyDust, ty
<mboeru> hello, can anyone tell me where I can find the ubuntu source code repository of the initrd scripts?
<cfhowlett_> MonkeyDust, learn something new everyday
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett_  didnt know it either
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, if you can see the command line: sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<PechosRey> ah thanks that`s what i would ask for
<PechosRey> didnt`know a command to go back into the upgrade process
<editorx> a "dpkg-reconfigure x11-common" might solve something?
<PechosRey> sudo do-release-upgrade -p is not working
<PechosRey> no new publishes found
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, cat /etc/issue
<editorx> PechosRey, a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" what shows? Why doesn't it start?
<PechosRey> cat /etc/issue -> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<PechosRey> but it has sure not finisdhed the upgrade process
<PechosRey> it was below 50%
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, editorx seems to have insight into your Xorg issues.  work with him.  then complete the upgrade
<PechosRey> output of the Xorg.0.log is very very long should i look for something special?
<kennen> Hi, i have an broken dd image, and need to check this with fsck, can i tell fsck an offset for the right partition?
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PechosRey> if i do startx it starts kdm and desktop then i got the mouse pointer and a black screen
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, curious: are you running kubuntu?
<Guest64536> come funziona?
<cfhowlett_> why the KDE stuff
<PechosRey> yes kubuntu
<cfhowlett_> !it|Guest64536,
<ubottu> Guest64536,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest64536> grazie
<frsfett4> hello
<frsfett4> How to report a audio bug in xbuntu?
<sad> Hi
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  start by describing your issue here
<mboeru> how would someone commit a patch in let's say the initrd scripts in ubuntu?
<frsfett4> My AC97 audio card not working correctly on Xbuntu 14.0.4.1
<cfhowlett_> !bug|frsfett4,
<ubottu> frsfett4,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<frsfett4> Tried the daily alsa build, not working.
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  "not working correctly" is a bit vague
<frsfett4> I play music the sound is skipping and distorted.
<kennen> Can someone tell me how i can run fsck on the second partition of an dd image? (its ext4)
<PechosRey> dpkg --configure -a also not helping pc hangs after this
<frsfett4> Any fix for the audio?
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  what would you write in the bug description ... write that here, in one line
<danielhyuuga> o.o
<danielhyuuga> hi
<danielhyuuga> what version of ubuntu does everyone use here?
<MonkeyDust> danielhyuuga  one op the supported versions, type /topic to find out what versions are supported
<cfhowlett_> danielhyuuga, doesn't matter.  no polls please.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<necrogami> 5.04 \o/
<necrogami> lol
<danielhyuuga> nah im not trying to open a poll or what, just asking cause im kinda seeking for how to submit feedback for ubuntu 14.10
<PechosRey> is there a chance to resume the upgrade process i started under X with this command kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade in the console mode
<MonkeyDust> danielhyuuga  #ubuntu+1 for 14.10
<danielhyuuga> thank you
<PechosRey> i also tried update-manager -d but this also needs a running X server
<PechosRey> so there is no solution to resume an uncompleted upgrade process from console without running X?
<PechosRey> only chance is to get X running again?
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  what you can try: boot in repair mode (don't remember the exact name), then select repair packages
<PechosRey> ok i will try this
<PechosRey> is there a way to scroll the console output of a log file?
<PechosRey> just checking Xorg.0.log for error but it`s very long
<PechosRey> i only see the last few lines of output
<marianne_> hi guys.... quick question -- currently have a iMac with 10.8.5 installed (late 2013 hardware)... anyone here ever attempt an upgrade to ubuntu? if so known issues?
<cfhowlett_> !mac | marianne_
<ubottu> marianne_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<LMU850T> Little help with 3G modem LUM850T
<LMU850T> idVendor 0x1004 idProduct 0x6169
<PechosRey> repair packages also not helping
<PechosRey> but is it possible to force a reinstall of all the Xorg components
<PechosRey> i am sure the upgrade process was at the xorg modules because i got forced to change to console mode
<pbx> i've installed davmail (on 14.04) and have no tray icon for it. looks like i need this patch, but if anybody knows another workaround please share!  https://launchpad.net/~timekiller/+archive/ubuntu/unity-systrayfix
<marianne_> finally upgraded my 12.04 to 14.4 and it went flawlessly...
<cfhowlett_> marianne_, upgrade in place or clean install?
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  try a fresh install, that takes about 15 minutes -- backup first
<PechosRey> wanted to avoid backing up all the folders
<PechosRey> does it help to delete the xorg config?
<cfhowlett_> !home | PechosRey, make a dedicated /home
<ubottu> PechosRey, make a dedicated /home: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  by backing up, you can avoid the struggle you're having now
<marianne_> bummer...looks like there isn't any documentation for the model i have... guess I'm over to the iMac forums to look for a fix
<PechosRey> too sad the upgrade script won`t run without X
<PechosRey> is it possible to boot with live cd and resume upgrade from there
<dhanu> jj
<dhanu> j
<cfhowlett_> PechosRey, never seen it done  that way ...
<frainfreeze> i have 2 questions, in softwarecenter it only ofers me to "use the source " why?
<PechosRey> ok then it seems i have to backup my home folder and do a clean install :(
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  that's the easiest, fastest and cleanest way
<PechosRey> hopefully i won`t miss any important folders
<frainfreeze> How do I change to download?
<MonkeyDust> PechosRey  simply backup your complete /home folder
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  because soem source are not active by default, you have to activate them
<frainfreeze> No it is for all software, it only ofers source
<frainfreeze> mybe I just need to update software chache?
<frainfreeze> nope deosn't help
<frainfreeze> any idea guys?
<frainfreeze> help :P
<k1l> frainfreeze: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<frainfreeze> 14.04
<frainfreeze> ethernet conection
<tekk> hi guys, i’m finding USB 3.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 to be a little sluggish… a drive I can get 400MB/s out of on Mac OS X…. gets around 40MB/s on Ubuntu 14.04… is this expected?
<frainfreeze> tekk idk for mac but ubuntu is faster than windows, so you might have a problem
<tekk> so the usb 3.0 stack in Ubuntu should work as expected?
<frainfreeze> works fine for me, I m not expert nor I know anything about it, sorry
<frainfreeze> kll
<frainfreeze> if i select "use this source" after it downloads I can use software how can i avoid downloading source ? or is it suposed to be like that? | kll
<k1l> what software is it?
<frainfreeze> every single one
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  maybe everything you want, is in sources that are not activated by default -- or are you using ppas?
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  e.g.: universe must be activated by the user
<frainfreeze> MonkeyDust , I have no Idea, I just switched from windows
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  ok, so the whole concept of repositories is new to you?
<smv> after installing Ubuntu 14.04.1 from CD on a ProBook 4530s the system never boots. initially it booted in efi mode, and the whole system worked fine from the live CD. I believe it has something to do with the hdd partitioning layout, but I don't know where to start checking from. any advices>
<smv> ?
<frainfreeze> Everything is new, I mean I used ubuntu 12 for some time, i know how to use terminal, etc but nothing about repositories
<k1l> frainfreeze: http://askubuntu.com/a/148645/31260
<Phuzzy> Hi, can anyone point me to the change log for 12.04.5?
<maddawg> wow... chrome's remote desktop actually works quite well in ubuntu
<maddawg> O_O... impressive
<frainfreeze> kll, i did that and there was no effect, ut you just need to close and reopen software center :D
<frainfreeze> thank you
<k1l> Phuzzy: its not a change. its more like a "servicepack" with all recent updates for bugs and security fixes since 12.04.4
<Phuzzy> k1l: thats exactly what im looking for
<Phuzzy> as in what packages are now in by default
<k1l> Phuzzy: the same version numbers as of the 12.04 release
<MonkeyDust> Phuzzy  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.5_.2B-_14.04_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<Phuzzy> so then what is supposed to go here? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/12.04.5
<MonkeyDust> Phuzzy  the bold text explains what it is or what you can do: it doenst exist yet
<k1l> Phuzzy: i think they are still working on it
<k1l> Phuzzy: just look up the specific packages you are interested
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com
<Phuzzy> right. thanks!
<frsfett4> Pulseaudio make sound skipping.
<frsfett4> Any idea how to report this bug?
<NicksCode> Ohh if I try to open a video with ogg theora totem crashes, and nautoilus crashes if I try to see its properties weird
<NicksCode> nautilus*
<frsfett4> Using audacious and pulseaudio make sound distorted and skipping.
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  still reporting 'bugs' are you ... if you don't get answer here, ask in #ubuntu-studio, it's multimedia dedicated
<frsfett4> the channel is invited only.
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  then !register first
<frsfett4> I am from china.
<frsfett4> I have no acess to google
<somsip> !register | frsfett4
<ubottu> frsfett4: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<frsfett4> can you send me a proxy app called goagent?
<maddawg> are you in china?
<frsfett4> I cannot download it.
<maddawg> why not?
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  then use duckduckgo instead of google
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4, use baidu
<frsfett4> Yes, the country block google
<maddawg> haha
<maddawg> get a new country
<somsip> !behelpful | maddawg
<ubottu> maddawg: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<maddawg> also you should use VPN not a proxy
<maddawg> especially in china.. china has blocked a lot of proxy servers now
<maddawg> if they block the ability to download the app most likely all the IPs that the apps proxies to are also probably blocked
<maddawg> try out mullvad or PIA
<NicksCode> When trying to open a video file with OGG theora codec totem segafaults and if I try to view its proerties nautilus segafaults too, got any idea what could that be?
<maddawg> (mullvad offeres a free trial)
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to compile something from source and on the "make" step it returns an error, here is terminal output: http://sprunge.us/fLdJ
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  keep it in the channel please, no pm
<frsfett4> I am using bing instead.
<brontosaurusrex> XYZAFFA1R, is that from git?
<XYZAFFA1R> brontosaurusrex: Yes
<frsfett4> MonkeyDust, can you send me?
<XYZAFFA1R> brontosaurusrex: https://github.com/yvt/openspades.git
<brontosaurusrex> XYZAFFA1R, let me try ...
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<brontosaurusrex> XYZAFFA1R, did you read the README.md ?
<MonkeyDust> frsfett4  www.duckduckgo.com
<XYZAFFA1R> brontosaurusrex: Of course.
<mahdi> Hi every body
<mahdi> I have a question and I'm new here
<cfhowlett_> !ask | mahdi
<ubottu> mahdi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcrs> does anyone have a "Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]" network controller working under Ubuntu 14.04? I'm trying to investigate an issue with the broadcom-sta driver whichs does not seem to work properly.
<mahdi> Ok. what is best idea for learning Kernel ?
<cfhowlett_> !kernel | mahdi
<ubottu> mahdi: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cfhowlett_> mahdi, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<brontosaurusrex> XYZAFFA1R, SDL compile with no problems?
<XYZAFFA1R> brontosaurusrex: Yes
<BlackWings> hellow
<BlackWings> anybody here with good knowledge of website security/host security & linux ?
<xjkx> When will ubuntu 14.10 be released ?
<somsip> xjkx: october
<xjkx> somsip: thanks
<cfhowlett_>  BlackWings ##linux
<roadtrip> Is there a certificate exam called Linux+? And what is it?
<cfhowlett_> roadtrip, ask ##linux
<cfhowlett_> roadtrip, or ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<roadtrip> thanks cfhowlett.
<chriys> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 but for some reason I can't manage to change DocumentRoot
<xangua> chriys: document root? elaborate
<Duxiutao> Hi there, my window does not display title bar, what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> chriys  that's a server?
<MonkeyDust> chriys  iirc, documentroot is a specification in dhcp settings or so
<Duxiutao> `uname -a` shows this:
<Duxiutao> <MonkeyDust> chriys  that's a server?
<Duxiutao> #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC
<pbx> any gnome-do users know if there's a plugin for fast user switching?
<chriys> xangua MonkeyDust Duxiutao MonkeyDust: I'm talking about apache 2 I want to change the folder where the website is hosted. Instead of /var/www I want /home/myuser/html
<MonkeyDust> chriys  apache is also server technology ... is that a server?
<MonkeyDust> chriys  if yes: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett_> !server | chriys
<ubottu> chriys: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Duxiutao> chriys, you better ask this in #apache
<Duxiutao> MonkeyDust, my title bar disapeared, what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> Duxiutao  title bar of what exactly?
<chriys> MonkeyDust: I was talking about apache 2.2 that little web server that you put you website in it to allow people to see.
<Duxiutao> MonkeyDust, title bar of every window
<MonkeyDust> Duxiutao  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Duxiutao> I googled this, people always say I should run metacity --replace
<Duxiutao> but I haven't install that program
<Duxiutao> MonkeyDust, nothing there
<MonkeyDust> Duxiutao  what's the output of    lsb_release -sd
<Duxiutao> nothing either...
<MonkeyDust> Duxiutao  are you in ubuntu right now, or in any other linux distro?
<Duxiutao> ah ... in ubuntu but another distribution under ubuntu 14.10, called kylin:for chinese users
<McDuckie> hello
<McDuckie> how can i check if a port is blocked on a server?
<Duxiutao> hi, McDuckie
<McDuckie> i am trying to talk to a smtp server but keep getting connrefused
<MonkeyDust> Duxiutao  it's impossible that don't have output for the commands I suggested
<cfhowlett_> Duxiutao, 14.10?  ask in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett_> !cn | Duxiutao
<ubottu> Duxiutao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Duxiutao> cfhowlett_, thks, 14.04, sorry, I am in 14.04
<zerothis> my isp has capped me. only seems to affect major sites like google, amazon, etc. is there a way to bypass?
<JNixx> zerothis. What have they capped? Your bandwidth?
<cfhowlett_> zerothis, yes.  pay for the premium package
<reon_> How would I merge the packages listed on the right hand side off on http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/precise/amd64/ifinnish ?
<|Lord_Zoo|> ‰‰‰
<cfhowlett_> Duxiutao, also: #ubuntukylin-devel
<zerothis> jnixx: yup, 2.5gb. premium package offers only 1gb more for %50 more cost (for that I'd just buy as two customers and get 5gb)
<JNixx> zerothis: Not much you can do at all. They control the pipes.'
<reon_> I have ispell-fi_0.7.orig.tar.gz, ispell-fi_0.7-18.diff & ispell-fi_0.7-18.dsc how do I manually merge them assuming they are to be merged?
<zerothis> cfhowlett_: jnixx: what's the point of Linux if I can't stick-it-to-the-man?
<MonkeyDust> reon_  maybe the people in #bash have a tip or script
<JNixx> zerothis: You control Linux, but you don't control server providing you with internet unfortunately :(
<Pici> MonkeyDust: this is more of a packaging question
<cfhowlett_> zerothis, not the business of this channel.
<zerothis> jnixx: cfhowlett: since the cap only affects major sites and everything except web works, I figured I could tunnel past somehow
<gundy> ch
<JNixx> zerothis: You can try, but i can't see it working. It would be strange if it did.
<zerothis> <-- uses Linux. JNixx: "t would be strange" if i were worried about looking strange I'd join the Apple cult
<MonkeyDust> zerothis  what the people in this channel are saying, is that it cannot be done
<zerothis> i once used Linux to tunnel my Gamecube through FTP for multiplayer. I have Linux, I can do anything. Just can't remember how i did it
<JNixx> zerothis: You are being throttled by a company who controls the equipment your data needs to travel through. They can do whatever they want. It's not like a Gamecube and a Gnu/Linux system you have at home.
<ndboost> can something like tmux handle ssh'ing to remote hosts? I'm on a windows box and I ssh into an ubuntu box and do most of my work from that box. Often times I'll ssh from that ubuntu box to various other systems..
<somsip> ndboost: yes, but nesting can get a bit weird to control
<ndboost> it'd be nice if i could do something like split screens on that single putty/ubuntu box and have ssh sessions from my ubuntu box to 4 different servers
<ndboost> nesting... hm
<Artemis3> sounds a job for tmux
<OEP> ndboost: I think that's sort of the big use case of tmux; ssh to a system once and get multiple shell sessions
<somsip> ndboost: so you can ssh to #1, set up your screens, open connections to the other 4. But if you want to then open tmux on one of the other 4, it can get weird
<ndboost> OEP, but multiple shell sessions which would ssh to different hosts :)
<ndboost> ah okay somsip that seems what i want to do
<OEP> ndboost: you can run any arbitrary commands in a tmux subshell; it is a fully functional shell
<ndboost> would i use something like tmux new-window
<somsip> ndboost: I would use on new window for each connection, but that's just my preference as I use a tiling WM so don't need to split tmux screens
<OEP> Does anyone know if they will release a new minimal CD installer for 12.04.5 (with a 3.5 series kernel or greater)
<SimonJR> what are best themes for ubuntu 14.04 where can I get them?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | SimonJR we cannot decide what you like most
<ubottu> SimonJR we cannot decide what you like most: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mjuszczak> Trying to get the source of this package: https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg -- any ideas?  I've tried every combination with bzr clone and I've also tried the lp-source binary
<SimonJR> ok thanx will check it out later
<SimonJR> do I need to use terminal to install it or can I just download and install it
<SimonJR> somebody please help me with ubuntu software centre the search menu is missing
<SimonJR> there use to be a search box at the right but it is now missing why?
<SimonJR> for ubuntu 14.04
<mjuszczak> Is there a channel for package builds?
<viliny> hey guys
<JNixx> viliny: Hi :)
<viliny> my isp keeps shutting off my internet service because allegedly i have suspicious traffic. I've combed everything down and can't find what they are talking about. I run a lot of ssh related stuff from home due to also working there and having a mesh vpn going etc etc
<viliny> all my traffic at home is routed through my ubuntu server
<JNixx> viliny: You have to get them to be more specific. SSH and VPN traffic isn't a concern for an ISP.
<viliny> anyone able to recommend a good program to fine comb the traffic and see all outbound ssh connections and their destination?
<viliny> Oh how i've tried
<viliny> im expecting a phone call from somebody who isn't a complete dumbarse tomorrow...
<viliny> this is the third time i've talked them into re-enabling the connection
<JNixx> viliny. You could setup an IDS system between your modem and your network.
<JNixx> That might pickup something
<JNixx> viliny: Also, are you sure now one else has gotten access to a wireless/cabled network you have at home?
<viliny> cabled no, wireless... not likely
<viliny> id see their devices in the dhcp leases and or client list on the ap
<viliny> i actually have snort installed on the server, but i can't pick up any alerts
<JNixx> viliny: Without knowing exactly what they call "suspicious traffic" it's hard to diagnose the problem. If it was botnet traffic then you know what to look for. But just getting told that you have sus data coming out of your network is not really enough info.
<NeoGeo64> Hey all, I have a quick question:  I have been using Ubuntu on my USB drive for a few weeks and have made it my home, by changing settings, adding programs, etc.  When I install it to my HDD, will it just be a default, normal install or will it keep all of my programs and settings I have added while running in live mode?
<NeoGeo64> Actually, it's Linux Mint 17 but its based off Ubuntu.
<viliny> JNixx: i know i know, last time they came with port 135 blaa blaa  blaa and i shut off the port completely, this time my network is apparently trying to brute force ssh
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  ask in the mint channel and don't expect a quick answer
<viliny> this is probably just... their automated systems failing with my heavy network use - but i'd like to inventory all outbound connections to check if they are legit or if there really is a problem
<NeoGeo64> Well, suppose that I am running Ubuntu live off USB.
<viliny> any experience with smoothwall?
<NeoGeo64> Would installing Ubuntu from the USB drive keep all the settings and programs I added while running in live mode?
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  too late, we now know that we cannot help you, because it's modified by the mint people and we don't know what they modified
<Pici> NeoGeo64: no
<JNixx> viliny: There is a worm going around that infects systems with open port 135 and port 445 from memory. As far as i know it was a Windows dll.
<NeoGeo64> Well, what if this was Ubuntu.
<NeoGeo64> I also have an Ubuntu USB installation
<JNixx> viliny: It would try to brute force SSH
<NeoGeo64> I'm undecided as what to commit to... so will my settings and programs be installed or will it be a default install where I have to re-add everything?
<NeoGeo64> i also use ubuntu on USB
<viliny> any idea what it was called JNixx ?
 * NeoGeo64 is sorry for wasting your time.
 * NeoGeo64 thought this was a place for help
<JNixx> viliny: We picked up multiple copies of the same worm. It's polymorphic so it has a bunch of different hashes, but i'll get you a link to it from virustotal
<viliny> NeoGeo64: whats up?
<NeoGeo64> just read up.
<viliny> thank you JNixx
<MonkeyDust> viliny  he wants mint support
<ndboost> got tmux working, thanks for the help everyone
<NeoGeo64> I also had a Ubuntu question
<NeoGeo64> ugh I'll just go to Google.
<viliny> NeoGeo64:
<JNixx> viliny: http://mcaf.ee/wvi5e
<NeoGeo64> viliny:
<viliny> NeoGeo64: mint is based off ubuntu but mint has its own channel, ubuntu is based on debian but again, own channeö
<viliny> people tend to want to have disribution specific things in their own channels
<hamiltont> If I want to install the /etc/apt/sources.list for erlang (see https://www.erlang-solutions.com/downloads/download-erlang-otp ) , is there a one-liner I can use to properly say 'trusty' or 'precise' , etc?
<viliny> what you want is irc.spotchat.org -> #linuxmint-help
<viliny> apparently...
<JNixx> viliny: Once the malware is extrated from that file you end up with http://mcaf.ee/9cq3v which is the actual executable.
<viliny> that gave me very little content
<dario_> rm -fvr $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/
<hamiltont> ah, I see
<viliny> i only see the headers on these links of yours
<JNixx> viliny: strange. I'll just link the full link
<JNixx> viliny: Dropfile > https://www.virustotal.com/en-gb/file/a71bd8965a4eaeee48ffa2c99f5c7d20a763fa1a765d5769412f2f61482aa7b9/analysis/
<JNixx> viliny: extracted executable: https://www.virustotal.com/en-gb/file/5d243f17cd22d50b129507c4732bf39105ed1f52f4a3a8b3d57425939f9279ae/analysis/
<JNixx> viliny: I doubt you have it, but it's going around and very active.
<viliny> hmm
<viliny> i happen to have avg as a knee jerk reaction to this
<viliny> i used to use immunet that was based on clamav but didn't bother with its end of life and new desktop...
<viliny> point being, avg doesn't seem to detect it
<JNixx> viliny: At least not the dropfile. It detect the payload. But newer signatures should detect it. The problem is it's polymorphic, but they all have similarities and herustics should pick it up.
<viliny> yeah, im trying adawares virus scanner again
<JNixx> BRB
<GGChatUser142074> w
<fujitsu> f
<JNixx> back
<Rohan_m> Hello i got a new isp when i try to ssh from windows using putty it works but from ubuntu when i try with openssh it fails connection times out what can be the problem however with my previous ISP i was able to use SSH both from ubuntu and windows What can be the problem ?
<JNixx> It shouldn't be an ISP problem
<JNixx> Are you using the GUI on Ubuntu or the terminal?
<Rohan_m> JNixx: terminal
<Rohan_m> JNixx: there
<k1l> Rohan_m: you need to give the user with the "ssh" command. it uses the default user if no username is given
<JNixx> so when you do: "ssh user@111.111.111.111" it justtimes out?
<Rohan_m> k1l: i use command like this "ssh user@host"
<JNixx> firewall not blocking outgoing port 22 (or which ever port you use)?
<idimmu> is your ubuntu box actually able to connect to the internet?
<Rohan_m> idimmu: yes ! but at facebook.com data loss becomes to 99% after sometime however with other ISP netowrk it works fine
<Rohan_m> JNixx: did not get you can you please explain
<JNixx> Rohan_m: I asked if the firewall on your Ubuntu computer could be blocking outgoing connections on the port you use for SSH, normally port 22.
<tsar> Hi. I have installed gnome-do and it isn't running. Terminal output is empty. What can I do to make it work?
<Rohan_m> JNixx: i dont know about firewall how do icheck but ssh works when i switch to ther ISP on same router by changing the line both are DHCP
<Rohan_m> JNixx: *other isp
<JNixx> Rohan_m: Can you explain what you do to change "ISP" in detail pleasde? So I understand what exactly you are doing.
<Rohan_m> JNixx: i have a TP link wlan router i simply plug out one ISP's WAN cable and interchange it with other one's
<Rohan_m> JNixx: there ?
<JNixx> Rohan_m: Well That shouldn't affect your internal network at all. It should just change the public IP address you have.
<MindSupernova> how can I get skype working again?
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  what happens when you try?
<JNixx> rohan_m: where is the PC you want to SSH into from this Ubuntu machine?
<ryan_46> kil
<MindSupernova> MonkeyDust, doesn't connect
<Rohan_m> JNixx: NY
<ryan_46> sorry wrong paste
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  sure your username and password are correct?
<JNixx> Rohan_m: I dno't know, maybe IP filtering on the other end?
<MindSupernova> yeah I tested it on the skype site MonkeyDust
<Rohan_m> MonkeyDust: they are correct
<Rohan_m> JNixx: no cause it works from putty when i'm on windows
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, what version, 4.2?
<MindSupernova> OerHeks, how do I find that out?
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, in skype itself, in softwarecenter ..
<JNixx> Rohan_m: I'm not sure. There is no difference SSHing from Windows with putty or Ubuntu with openssh
<MindSupernova> OerHeks, 4.2
<kostkon> MindSupernova, get 4.3
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, there should be an update to 4.3, skype blocked connections from 4.2 now
<MindSupernova> how?
<OerHeks> just update
<Rohan_m> JNixx: also facebook open while i'm on windows but does not open from ubuntu and android also whatsapp doest work when i'm on that ISP however facebook works from windows i did a mtr
<kostkon> MindSupernova, repos have 4.3 already. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<JNixx> Rohan_m: Have you check your DNS settings on Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Microsoft forces people to upgrade to 4.3, there's an angry blog about it
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, what ubuntu version are you using?
<Rohan_m> JNixx: yeah !
<MindSupernova> OerHeks, 12.04
<expunge> 4.3 of what?
<MindSupernova> OerHeks, should I try rebooting? I already did sudo apt-get update and don't see a change
<JNixx> Rohan_m: Can you try giving your Ubnutu box a static IP and static DNS (8.8.8.8 for example)
<kostkon> MindSupernova, you need to enable the Partner repo and then you'll get the update
<MindSupernova> kostkon, how?
<Rohan_m> JNixx: yeah i did that but DNS automatically comes back to 127.0.1.1
<viliny> JNixx: hey so back again, ran a scan on all computers and results are 6 cookies, which are the same across computers no other problems...
<kostkon> MindSupernova, open the update manager, click on settings, then on 3rd party software
<Rohan_m> JNixx: i did it from /etc/resolv.conf
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, i have no info that skype 4.3 is not available for 12.04
<viliny> these computers be recently reinstalled and stuff, so im back to trying to figure out the ssh traffic on my linux router - any tips on suitable software? :)
<Rohan_m> JNixx: cant give my ISP does not support it
<viliny> tried etherape but its a mess
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  i have 4.3 on 12.04.4
<JNixx> Rohan_m: that's wrong. goto /etc/resolv.conf and set nameserver "8.8.8.8"
<JNixx> viliny: Well that's good i guess :)
<viliny> yeah but i knew this already :)
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, you might want to try :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JNixx> Rohan_m: I mean /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, dist-upgrade might trigger the update
<Rohan_m> JNixx: in my ubuntu 14.04 there is no directory resolvconf how ever /etc/resolv.conf is there
<Rohan_m> JNixx: ok there is directory wait
<MindSupernova> OerHeks, nope. I can't find partner repo kostkon
<JNixx> viliny: Sorry i'm not sure. Id setup an IDS system on an own box to monitor the network. An  easy one to use is Sophos UTM. I use it at home.
<JNixx> viliny: But i'd say you're clean.
<MindSupernova> kostkon, is it canonical partners?
<MindSupernova> I tried canonical partners but that didn't work
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  you first have to apt-get update, after you activated it
<MindSupernova> MonkeyDust, how do I uninstall it?
<bialykot> hi ppl
<kostkon> MindSupernova, ?
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  uninstall what?
<MindSupernova> uninstall skype so I can install the new 4.3
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  simply upgrade, no need to uninstall
<expunge> binaryhat: heya
<MindSupernova> I downloaded the new one from the skype website but installing it didn't do a thing. should I reboot?
<kostkon> MindSupernova, just simply check for updates in the update manager
<kostkon> MindSupernova, click on the button
<viliny> JNixx: im using tcpdump to log all traffic outwards to ssh and seeing no traffic
<expunge> MindSupernova: use the package manager
<MindSupernova> there nothing but a suggestiong to upgrade to 14.04
<Scriptonaut> guys, so I have a hdd that is around 300GB. It says that there isn't really much data on it, but I'm fairly sure there is, because I never formatted it, it was running windows and became corrupted or something. How would I attempt to recover it?
<viliny> if i initiate a remote ssh to my shell provider i can see that but nothings else
<JNixx> viliny: I think your ISP has made a mistake then. Either that or they have to provide details.
<viliny> scripto, slam it in a computer and run a live linux on that machine
<MonkeyDust> Scriptonaut  are you in ubuntu now?
<expunge> Scriptonaut: what says?
<Scriptonaut> I'm in ubuntu
<Scriptonaut> I have the drive hooked up
<Scriptonaut> oh sorry, gparted
<viliny> can't access the file system Scriptonaut ?
<MonkeyDust> Scriptonaut  what's the output of   df -h|pastebinit
<kostkon> MindSupernova, click on "Check" again
<Scriptonaut> http://pastebin.com/mGfRGMs8
<Scriptonaut> the partition with all the data should be sdb3
<kostkon> MindSupernova, assuming you have indeed enabled the Canonical Partner repo
<Scriptonaut> viliny, ya. The drive was never formatted, but it says that it's basically empty
<viliny> JNixx: im getting brute forced from china
<MindSupernova> kostkon, there's nothing man
<JNixx> viliny: who isn't :P Get off port 22 and it will stop. It's just bots
<zeroquake> hey any tutorials giving simple top down view of how stuff works in ubuntu?
<viliny> this ill block china
<expunge> zeroquake: stuff?
<Pici> viliny: consider installing and running fail2ban or similar.
<MindSupernova> kostkon, in ubuntu software center there's a box suggestiong skype:i386 must be removed before installing skype 4.3
<viliny> think i'll, but do you think the isp has trouble differentiating attacks and me attacking?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | zeroquake start here
<ubottu> zeroquake start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zeroquake> i nevah used linux , planning to learn it .
<MindSupernova> kostkon, should I select install anyway?
<Scriptonaut> so does anyone know of a way to recover ntsf?
<zeroquake> yup , will start with that.
<Scriptonaut> there is a windows recovery drive
<Scriptonaut> that is 8.61GB filled (out of 9.43GB)]\
<MonkeyDust> zeroquake  learn ubuntu like you learned windows or mac: by using it and getting familiar with it
<JNixx> viliny: The ISP will know the difference.
<viliny> Pici: what is fail2ban?
<viliny> JNixx: but these people were seriously... lost
<kostkon> MindSupernova, that's when you try to install the .deb from skype.com?
<MindSupernova> kostkon, yeah
<JNixx> viliny: Their support desk i guess. But it would be strange for an ISP to cut off a customer because they are getting normal bot traffic from China.
<expunge> MindSupernova: that would be the wrong way
<zeroquake> yes . the reason i gave up on it last time was if i come across some error or something , i had to google , coudnt understand most of the answers , will give it another try now.
<Pici> viliny: A tool that uses iptables or hostsdeny to ban addresses that make numerous failed authentication requests to ssh and similar services.
<Pici> viliny: its pretty much a must-have on any web-facing install I do.
<viliny> Pici: ah thanks, does it require a lot of time?
<MindSupernova> expunge, I tried sudo apt-get remove skype but it suggests to use auto-remove and there's a lot of packages wanting to be removed
<MindSupernova> about 500 mb
<Pici> viliny: It starts working as soon as you install the package, the defaults are very sane.
<viliny> anyone familiar with webmin for linux firewalling? i want to wildcard the s#¤% out of chinas ip range...
<JNixx> viliny: apt-get install fail2ban that's it. Standard is 6 attemps before ban
<expunge> MindSupernova: you don't need to remove it
<expunge> MindSupernova: just install the newer version _from your package manager, not skype.com_
<viliny> thanks guys
<kostkon> MindSupernova, you could try giving the following command:   apt-cache policy skype*      then pasting the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<viliny> they told me the attacks are every hour 10 to the hour... this attack i just got that was directed AT me fits the description... i mean these people couldn't find their ass with a map so im wondering if they could have failed to see the difference between inbound and outbound :/
<viliny> can you check fail2ban logs or results or banlist somewhere?
<MindSupernova> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018666/
<JNixx> viliny: It's in /var/log/auth.log and fail2ban.log (or something like that.)
<MindSupernova> expunge, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018666/
<viliny> my auth.log is absolutely FILLED with snort saying i have bad traffic on ipv6
<JNixx> viliny: Are you on IPv6? Fail2ban doesn't support it yet'
<JNixx> viliny: use SSHGuard
<viliny> any easy way to just disable ipv6 altogether?
<kostkon> MindSupernova, apt-cache policy skype:i386  ?
<MindSupernova> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018692/
<MindSupernova> expunge, ^
<expunge> viliny: if you're using network-manager, yeah
<viliny> hey my server is sending out 22 traffic to the ministry of defense in london
<JNixx> viliny: That's not good
<JNixx> viliny: Unplug it
<JNixx> viliny: time to reformat the system
<kostkon> MindSupernova, it says 4.3 even if it is the 32bit version
<dft> heh what happened to raring under http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<dft> all the raring directories are gone?
<DJones> !Eol | dft
<ubottu> dft: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dft> ubottu: poo
<DJones> dft: It became end of life in January, the repo's will have been removed
<xyNNN> anyone xp with the dell xps 13 notebook?
<dft> DJones: ok ty
<OerHeks> xyNNN, XP ? not supported here and EOL
<DJones> !eolupgrade | dft This may be useful info,
<ubottu> dft This may be useful info,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xyNNN> Experience .... oh my god.. not windows xp
<MindSupernova> kostkon, http://imgur.com/lxrlAWo,p1seqSw,AWIjpEp
<syntroPi> how come the update server for germany delivers packets which arent trustworthy(cant be verified by apt) but the main server delivers those updates without any problems?
<kostkon> MindSupernova, what happens when you try to remove it,   sudo apt-get remove skype
<syntroPi> malicious packets in question include libavcodec54 libavformat54 libavdevice53 libavresample1 libswscale2 libavfilter3 libav-tools
<OerHeks> syntroPi, good question, ask this in #ubuntu-de too.
<MeXTuX> I have been having some issues when burning 25 GB blu-ray discs. The error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018745/ the UDF image was created using truncate command. Some pages recommend using dvd+rw-format or growisofs -use-the-force-luke=spare:none option. Any ideas?
<MindSupernova> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018810/ && http://imgur.com/Q6xyBsL
<MindSupernova> I just did a check and still nothing
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, ah, you are set to LTS releases, change your updates back
<kostkon> MindSupernova, ok, I'll rephrase. What happens when you try to remove  sudo apt-get remove skype:i386
<MindSupernova> ah you guys are fucking awesome.
<MindSupernova> kostkon, skype:i386 will be removed
<IdleOne> No swearing please
<MindSupernova> woops
<kostkon> MindSupernova, do it, then sudo apt-get install skype and THEN  open your file manager, press CTRL+H or View -> Show Hidden Files from the menu and delete the folder .Skype
<waldemar> Hey there, i have a problem with Unison, can i ask for help in this channel?
<expunge> waldemar: problem with unison on ubuntu? =P
<waldemar> Yes :)
<expunge> this is a good spot, then
<waldemar> both server and client
<waldemar> Ok, i have set up a sync pair with an ssh server on an ubuntu 12.04 server 32 bit and an ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bit
<waldemar> at first everything worked, but after a few month i recognized, that when i create a new folder on the client and create or paste data in it, sometimes unison does not recognize it and does not synchronize it
<waldemar> i have no idea what to do about it
<loa> hello, ubuntu people.
<loa> maybe it will be offtopic but i wonder maybe someone knows games like FTL?
<loa> such atmosphere for example.
<expunge> loa: someone probably does
<expunge> ah
<waldemar> expunge: oh sorry, shoud i write your name befor my messages, so you see it highlighted?
<Pici> loa: such as rougelikes: nethack? dungeon crawl stone soup?
<zerothis> cap issue solved, I have Linux I can do anything. Including bypassing my ISP cap
<laini> i have backbox
<MonkeyDust> zerothis  how did you do it?
<expunge> loa: why not just play FTL
<MindSupernova> I have to add everyone back into my contact list?
<loa> export, want something new)
<expunge> loa: oh =)
<expunge> loa: ever played MegaTraveller?
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  no, they are on the skype servers
<MindSupernova> how do I retrieve it?
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  by logging in
<MindSupernova> no its empty
<expunge> loa: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/660/MegaTraveller+1+-+The+Zhodani+Conspiracy.html
<zerothis> ping still works, I ping the addresses of the blocked sites and get the IP address back. then browse to the ip addr
<MonkeyDust> MindSupernova  maybe no one is online and your offline buddies are hidden
<zerothis> also, the links browser works out-of-the-box.
<expunge> loa: Planet's Edge is a little like that, too
<zerothis> we'll I'm off to tell Linux to count to infinity, twice, once backwards
<loa> expunge, you are oldschool)
 * zerothis afk
<chriys> hey guys when I set AllowOverride All in Apache 2.4 I get Internal Server Error on the browser
<waldemar> hm should i repeat my question, i thnk most people don't see it anymore?
<MindSupernova> MonkeyDust, ah-ha! you were right. I just had to wait and contacts now appeared. Thanks to everybody you guys are wonderful.
<pitwalker> Greetings to everyone. I have text disappearing problem on a fresh 14.04.1 install. The problem first appeared in the graphical install keyboard layout selecting screen. In synaptic (ubnutu/lxde) the categories and the listed packages hiding during a mouseover. Any idea?
<expunge> waldemar: perfectly fine
<expunge> chriys: #httpd
<chriys> thx
<expunge> loa: maybe, but FTL is clearly a throwback to older schools
<Beldar> waldemar, Every 10 min is asked for as a wait time for reposting.
<waldemar> i have set up a Unison sync pair with an ssh server on an ubuntu 12.04 server 32 bit and an ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bit. At first everything worked, but after a few month i recognized, that when i create a new folder on the client and create or paste data in it, sometimes unison does not recognize it and does not synchronize it
<expunge> waldemar: well then, if it doesn't give you an error message, I'd suggest using better software =)
<waldemar> expunge: you mean an alternative for rsync or for unison as client
<expunge> rsync is fine, unison I wouldn't vouch for
<waldemar> expunge: do you know a trusty alternative for unison?
<expunge> maybe lsyncd
<expunge> I think I'd just use rsync/rdiff-backup and a cron
<waldemar> expunge: A frontend which shows the changes as a list is important
<expunge> it is?
<waldemar> yes, it is for my girlfriend and it is important for her
<waldemar> so i gues it is a must have ;)
<expunge> you want a list of the things you're backing up?
<MonkeyDust> waldemar  not sure if it's useful,   watch -n 1 -d [command]             shows differences in realtime
<MonkeyDust> differences/changes
<joelmo> how chan I change the key placements of super and alt in software, I run linux on a macbook, the super and alt keys are in different positions when I plugin a pc keyboard, im aware of setxkbdmap -otion altwin:swap_alt_win but this changes the placement of the keys at both keyboards so they are still inconsistent
<expunge> waldemar: with rdiff-backup/-fs, you could simply diff -qr two dirs
<waldemar> it is to sync a relatively big directory with multiple subdirectories, to not lose the overview it is important that she can see it. Also she is a former windows user and she definitely needs a gui.
<waldemar> With options like skip, ignore, etc.
<expunge> the overview?
<expunge> skip ignore?
<expunge> why would you want to skip or ignore something...
<MonkeyDust> waldemar  try grsync
<MonkeyDust> waldemar  but if she wants something that look exactly like windows, she should use windows
<waldemar> MonkeyDust: that's not the point, she just needs a gui, because she don't want to learn to write commands into the shell
<expunge> a gui for what?
<expunge> you trying to make backing up non-automated for some reason?...
<joelmo> what are you looking for waldemar
<expunge> that's less reliable
<waldemar> joelmo: i have a problem with unison, it sometimes does not recognize new folders
<MonkeyDust> waldemar  explain that the shell is more reliable, faster and more versatile than any gui
<joelmo> hm i dont know unison so well, I use dejadup which have worked for me
<waldemar> MonkeyDust: She really is not that good with computers
<joelmo> dejadup have a gui too
<dino82> Make a fakeui with buttons on a php page that run shell scripts ?
<expunge> waldemar: a person who isn't good with computers should not be manually running backups
<expunge> automate it, and forget it
<joelmo> automatic backups are probably useful no matter if you are good with computers anyway
<dino82> Uh yarrak dont msg random people youtube links thanks
<zerothis> MonkeyDust: save time bypassing cap with:  ping -c 1 google.com | grep -o '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}' | google-chrome
<waldemar> expunge, joelmo: Ok, to explain the whole story: She has to work on the same data, at home on her own Computer and at Work on her office Computer. It is a very small Office from the university and they are all social scientists, so no people who understand any more then where the power button of the computer is. To work on her data, she carries arround a USB hard drive. She fears, to lose it, so she wants to backup it on the server.
<expunge> right, that's an ordinary person who needs a backup _system_
<expunge> set up a backup _system_ and forget about it
<MonkeyDust> zerothis  sure you're addressing the right person?
<expunge> copy at work, copy at home, and for extra redundancy, one more copy elsewhere (on a network, don't waste time with a usb stick)
<joelmo> waldemar, deja-dup can backup to any ssh, ftp, or s3 store, I just put my backups on a thumbdrive
<expunge> that's such a cumbersome approach
<expunge> that is what people without good backup systems do
<expunge> a good backup system requires no human intervention
<OerHeks> expunge, who tests the backup, the computer?
<samuraiRM> hi
<expunge> tests it for what?
<expunge> samuraiRM: hi
<samuraiRM>  /join xubuntu
<renebarbosa> backups without testes are so secure as not having backups
<renebarbosa> without tests*
<samuraiRM> channel xubuntu?
<expunge> renebarbosa: that's quite a silly thing you just said
<OerHeks>  /join #xubuntu
<expunge> samuraiRM: /msg alis list *xubuntu*
<renebarbosa> no it's not :)
<expunge> it is, you just said backups are as secure as not having backups
<expunge> which is patently false
<renebarbosa> expunge, no
<expunge> yup
<renebarbosa> not tested backups are so secure as not having them
<renebarbosa> it's a fact
<renebarbosa> if you don't test them
<expunge> doesn't matter how you qualify it, that's what you said
<renebarbosa> what you will do when you need it and they .. err.. don't work?
<samuraiRM>  /msg alis list *xubuntu*
<OerHeks> i reacted on " requires no human intervention"
<renebarbosa> sit and cry? :P
<samuraiRM> thanks
<expunge> renebarbosa: define test please
<samuraiRM> where is the cahannel
<Beldar> renebarbosa, Can you lay off the enter key and stick with actual support.
<samuraiRM> for xubuntu?
<expunge> samuraiRM: that command will tell you
<Pici> samuraiRM: its called #xubuntu
<Pici> oddly enough
<red_> how to open webpage in terminal ??
<expunge> red_: xdg-open URI, or name_of_browser_executable URI
<Pici> red_: w3m comes with Ubuntu Server.
<MonkeyDust> red_  lunx and links2 are terminal browsers
<Beldar> red_, ^^
<red_> thanks guys!!
<MonkeyDust> red_  lynx and links2 are terminal browsers
<Bluewolf> How's do I make a USB drive an OS install Drive?
 * OerHeks loves W3M with utf support
<expunge> Bluewolf: from Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, one usb with the iso, and select 2nd usb as destination to install
<expunge> Bluewolf: you can use an app like unetbootin
<expunge> Bluewolf: or if you're careful, dd
<OerHeks> unetbootin will make a live iso, not install
<Bluewolf> expunge, Yes, Ubuntu 14.04. What program would I use to make a live .iso off the USB Flash?
<jon-work> seems the 12.04->14.04.1 LTS upgrade finally works. no announcement email was sent, though
<OerHeks> !spam | yarrak please don'tspam in Dm, thanks
<ubottu> yarrak please don'tspam in Dm, thanks: Please don't spam
<Beldar> Bluewolf, Are you trying to make a install usb of an installed ubuntu?
<expunge> Bluewolf: I just said
<dino82> Yeah can the OP get rid of yarrak please
<Bluewolf> Beldar, No, I want to burn a .iso to my flash so I can reinstall off my USB?
<Beldar> report the spam to the mods as evidence
<artsy> Pici: a bit too narrow banmask possibly. D:
<Pici> artsy: we'll see.
<morkeleb> Help! I just added a repository with this line: "add-apt-repository ppa:happy-neko/ps3mediaserver" - now I need to remove and purge it. How?
<tsar> Greetings. I've installed tracker and I want to use its search tool, but looks like it hasn't indexed anything. How can I make tracker index my files? They are already included in its settings.
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, just use unetbootin to make a live bootable usb
<Beldar> Bluewolf, No installed OS to do this with or another computer?
<Beldar> Bluewolf, If you have a linux with grub there you can boot the iso with grub.
<paullus> hi, does anyone know how to change the login screen of Ubuntu 14.04 to look like the one in 12.04?
<paullus> also, how can I display the distro name and version number on my wallpaper?
<Myrtti> hm
<Bluewolf> OerHeks - There was a program I used before which I did not need to install, unetbootin needs to be installed through Software Center?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, oh, if you run ubuntu now, why not the standard usb-creator ?
<staxxx> Hello everyone. Under pulseaudio, I can only see "Dummy output" and "No cards available for configuration". The sound level bars are moving for the dummy output, but there is no sound output... any help please?
<staxxx> <staxxx> sudo aplay -l returns a: no soundcards found
<OerHeks> else yes,unetbootin is in softwarecenter
<Bluewolf> OerHeks, Yes that's it, is it okay to use that?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, sure, works fine here.
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: That's strange, I have an 8GB USB and its telling me "There is not enough space for this image." The image in question is a 1.2GB .iso?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, format the usb first
<OerHeks> fat32
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Oh okay I formated it to NTFS, Long or slow format?
<expunge> Bluewolf: unetbootin is?
<Bluewolf> expunge, Is?
<expunge> Bluewolf: you said 'it', did you mean unetbootin?
<expunge> Bluewolf: is it that hard of a question? =)
<Bluewolf> expunge, You nearly lost me, with it I meant - standard usb-creator
<dino82> I imagine shuffling through page after page of notes and scribblings
<expunge> Bluewolf: use unetbootin, it works
<Beldar> Bluewolf, The ubuntu startup disc creator only works on ubunti iso's
<Bluewolf> expunge, OerHeks: There seems to be a debate between - unetbootin and the standard usb-creator, what's the difference between the two and does it matter which I use - The .iso is debian?
<expunge> Bluewolf: ATM I'd say the difference is unetbootin would complain less and work more
<OerHeks> well, you didn't mention debian iso, verry funny
<expunge> but if either does the job, either is fine
<picca> hello, I am the DD in charge of the tango package, I would like an update of this package in 14.04. what is the procedure to follow
<expunge> picca: the DD?
<Pici> picca: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and #ubuntu-motu
<picca> Pici: thanks
<chriys> hey is it possible to create an image of my server to install on another server ?
<expunge> chriys: yup
<expunge> chriys: but it's simpler to just duplicate the partition table, copy the data, and install grub
<chriys> basically I want to have all the settings I have on my new vps to the old one
<chriys> oh ok how to do that ?
<Bluewolf> OerHeks, Sorry my mistake, but I am still trying to do it in Ubuntu 14.04. I formated the USB and its allowing me to continue so do I or does the standard usb-creator not work with other OS's?
<Bashing-om> chriys: Check out -> apt-cache show aptoncd <-. see if that suits your needs .
 * expunge headdesks
<expunge> chriys: you can backup and restore a partition table with sfdisk, or sgdisk
<expunge> chriys: you can install grub with grub-install
<expunge> chriys: you can copy data reliably with rsync -ap /mnt/original/ /mnt/new/
<chriys> expunge: ok but what's easier and how to do that
<expunge> what's easier?
<chriys> yeah
<MonkeyDust> chriys  how much easier do you want it?
<chriys> the most possible
<MonkeyDust> chriys  it doesnt get much easier than 10 character commands
<Beldar> Bluewolf, There are handfuls of usb loaders it is not rocket science, the info you need is all over the web, there is a debian channel. Is the so far outside your ability to just figure out?
<absk007_> It's been more than 6 days since running my minilaptop ASUS 1215B continuously with Lubuntu OS.
<chriys> MonkeyDust: lets go then what should I do
<Beldar> this*
<MonkeyDust> chriys  follow expunge 's suggestions
<Beldar> absk007, This is support.
<dman129> hi guys ... i installed apache 2 and tried to access it from a external ip ... well all i can see is a white page for whatever i type in ... from the inside of my home network i can see the everything ...  for example   test.no-ip.org/index.html   stays white without text from outside but works from inside
<dman129> can u help me here pls
<Bluewolf> Beldar: No it's not far out of my ability to figure out, but I have done that in the past an mad a big error. So do forgive me if I would rather be careful.....
<absk007> Beldar, then I wanna know If i should run it like so?
<Beldar> absk007, Can you be clearer please?
<chriys> expunge: do you have a link or something cause I didnt understand very you suggestion
<absk007> Beldar, should i run the laptop continuously for so long?
<absk007> is it harmful for both me & my laptop?
<Beldar> absk007, Unless it's overheating many do.
<expunge> chriys: no... I should do a writeup, meh
<absk007> Beldar, My Core temp. rises to whopping 90 degrees while browsing. And now it's 67 degrees Celsius.
<Beldar> absk007, I never turn mine off, I just use suspend when not using.
<OerHeks> absk007, depends on the cpu, 90' can be good or bad
<Beldar> absk007, clean it with a air can and get a cooling pad to start with.
<absk007> Beldar, but while I'm not using, i download something from internet. So my laptop is always on
<absk007> OerHeks, it's a atom like cpu. AMD C50
<Beldar> absk007, Your worst enemy is overheating.
<absk007> Beldar, the bottom seems heated up. But the exhaust is at the side.
<expunge> kind of like hard drive failure, really; if it fails, you have to replace it, and if it doesn't, you don't
<expunge> no point worry about it
<expunge> worrying =P
<absk007> expunge, my 320GB HDD already failed
<expunge> absk007: then you have to replace it =)
<absk007> running using thumb drv. 7.42 GB
<ssarah> hei, what's the package name for free file sync? or why isnt it part of the default repository and what's the alternative?
<expunge> ubuntu1 ?
<ssarah> uh?
<expunge> uh?
<Beldar> ssarah, The alternative was a text install now since 12.04 called the mini a tiny net installer.
<expunge> ...
<ssarah> by alternative i mean the software that's in the repositories by default that is like free file sync
<ssarah> like uniso, but that didnt seem to work right
<ssarah> *unison
<OerHeks> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.0-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 266 kB, installed size 631 kB
<Beldar> ssarah, helps if you just give your end goals, there are many apps that do similar things.
<expunge> ssarah: oh are you whosit's girlfriend?
<expunge> ssarah: waldemar's?
<ssarah> read my name backwards and stop doing it.
<Beldar> bad to be asking that
<Artemis3> ignore no support questions
<ssarah> just sync a folder across a secure LAN
<Beldar> expunge, You are the one who was all over me for outing a user, lol.
<expunge> ssarah: over and over, or once?
<expunge> Beldar: hrmm?
<ssarah> from user:192.168.1.n:/home/user/ to user:192.168.1.m:/home/user/ to
<expunge> ssarah: you can use scp -r for a one-off
<ssarah> nevermind, i changed my mind, expunge, please continue, it reminds me of the irc golden days
<ssarah> nein, it should be a daily thing
<expunge> ssarah: I'd probably mount the remote/s with sshfs and use rsync -a
<fission6> not sure if this is the right channel but I was running a screen session which has a uwsgi process and i went to look at it after several weeks and it looks like this now http://i.imgur.com/lOhhN0h.png
<ssarah> yeh, a cron job with rsync sounded like an option
<expunge> the irc golden days when someone came in and mentioned his girlfriend's unison was broken, and then someone with a female-looking name came in and asked about unison?
<expunge> ssarah: a good option
<ssarah> yeh, but such a hassle to remember those things
<expunge> fission6: type 'reset' and hit enter
<ssarah> info me, expunge, im XX
<expunge> you're XX?
<ssarah> wait wait, that's wrong im XY
<Artemis3> -_-
<ssarah> manly man
<expunge> ah
<fission6> expunge: amazine
<expunge> I really don't care...
<fission6> what was my issue?
<ssarah> ah ok
<expunge> fission6: your shell probably caught some output that wasn't meant for it
<expunge> fission6: and confused it properly
<fission6> weird
<expunge> yeah, happens
<fission6> so weird
<fission6> thank you!
<expunge> np
<ssarah> im reading about rsync
<ssarah> such a hassle...
<expunge> ssarah: rsync -a one/ two/
<expunge> all there is to it
<expunge> not to be confused with rsync -a one two/
 * Beldar rolls their eyes on a "probably" answer taken as a actual answer.
<expunge> and what is the difference between an answer and an actual answer, I wonder
<preyalone> Why doesn't apticron ever email me?
<expunge> and when did you become a plurality? =P too much popcorn?
<expunge> preyalone: I'd use && and an email sending app for that
<ssarah> expunge, ok, but i need the remote user on that, rsync -a /home/user/ user:192.168.1.2/home/user/backup
<ssarah> as so?
<expunge> cron's job is ideally... cronning
<expunge> ssarah: you can use rsync via ssh, but again, I'd just use sshfs, it simplifies things a lot
<ssarah> ok, so, make script with: mount sshfs then rsync and put that on cron?
<expunge> yeah why not
<ssarah> sounds good
<ssarah> but i like to be a script kiddie. unison sounded good, but didnt work, oh well.
<expunge> unison sounds very high level to me
<expunge> more to go wrong, less to know about why
<andymcnab4> .xchat2/budus.so
<ssarah> but on the other hand, all that nice research the guy that made it did, is not gona be used
<BITSY> .
<quantibility> .
<andymcnab4> correre per vivere meglio
<andymcnab4> licantropo
<Pici> !it | andymcnab4
<ubottu> andymcnab4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<absk007> How to choose keyboard shortcuts for Openbox?
<AnnaH> anna
<AnnaH> by
<AnnaH> good by
<fission6> will this create a temporary swap https://github.com/pydata/pandas/issues/1880#issuecomment-9920484
<Base64-> Hey, is it possible to create a vpn connection pre login screen, then do a ldap auth over that?
<Pici> fission6: looks fine to me.
<Base64-> I cant see why not, but wanted to check
<fission6> how do i stop using it and clean it up after I complile something Pici
<pbx> anyone know a command accessible via gnome-do for fast user switching?
<quantibility> try bash
<quantibility> #bash
<Beldar> !who | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<quantibility> pbx
<quantibility> there
<quantibility> sheesh
<Pici> fission6: take a look at the swapoff command.
<fission6> thanks
<Pici> quantibility: what does that have to do with bash?
<Beldar> quantibility, Just asking you to make sense, and lay off the enter.
<ciscoftw> having problem enabling swap on my system... top shows now swap, but fstab says to mount it ...also cant start it via 'swapon /dev/mapper/...' ...i'm using an encypted filesystem too
<LostNva> ubottu: how do you do the !tab to enter name, easy things elude me.
<ubottu> LostNva: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> LostNva: I just typed Lo and pressed the tab key on my keyboard
<LostNva> rww, ok got it
<jhattara> ubuntu 14.04 with logitech USB headset (ubuntu says it's Permium Stereo USB Headset 350) has audio channels reversed (right plays left, left plays right) any ideas how to fix this ?
<jhutchins> jhattara: rewire?
<deftones43> anyone here that can answer a Ubuntu install question?
<absk007> which is lightweight Geany or Bluefish? I need a lightweight programming text editor.
<jhutchins> deftones43: We won't know until you ask it.
<jhutchins> absk007: vi
<absk007> jhutchins, GUI based
<bekks> absk007: gvim
<absk007> bekks, anything unrelated to vi
<bekks> absk007: kate
<jhutchins> AFIK the only programming language that even cares about fonts is APL.
<deftones43> ok, I have ab acer 5520 laptop, my dvd drive seems to not be reading dvd's, only cd's. I can't seem to get the usb install method to work either. Is there a minimal installer I can put on a cd to install ubuntu, or i heard there was a net installer. would either one of these methods be possible?
<absk007> bekks, Kate would require me to download more libs.
<absk007> bekks, i'm limited space
<absk007> ^i've
<bekks> absk007: Thats a requirement for almost every graphical editor.
<Base64-> Any thoughts on whether ubuntu gui login page connected to ldap would work over a certificate based vpn connection during boot?
<MonkeyDust> !mini | deftones43 is this useful
<ubottu> deftones43 is this useful: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pici> absk007: mousepad perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> absk007  leafpad is light and fast
<deftones43> thanks ubottu. I was having trouble navigating the site to locate that. I'm currently using (gag) windows xp on this thing. lol
<absk007> MonkeyDust, it's not a programming editor
<jhutchins> Base64-: No reason it wouldn't.
<Ilyas> test
<MonkeyDust> absk007  there's a new versatile editor, read it on omgubuntu or so, moment...
<absk007> Pici, it's not a programming editor
<jhutchins> absk007: you have mutually exclusive conditions.
<Pici> absk007: I personally haven't used it. I was just thinking of lightweight editors.  I use vim myself.
<Base64-> Jhutchins: thanks, can you think of any way to intergrate the login credentials provided to the login gui to build the vpn during login,
<Base64-> Or better to do them seperately
<bprompt> absk007:     what languages are you after with the editor?
<jhutchins> Base64-: I'd do it seperately, it's simpler.  You could probably get a DM to call a VPN setup before the window manager, but it wouldn't be a standard setup.
<absk007> bprompt, C, C++, Java, Javascript, Python, Ruby
<bprompt> absk007:   hmm how much ram do you have?  ddr3?  ddr2?
<Base64-> Jhutchins: thanks! Last question... In my vpn network, ill have some servers (web etc), what do you think is the best way to prevent someone who hasnt ldap authenticated from accessing them? Kerbrous maybe? Or some kind of vlan switch post login?
<MonkeyDust> absk007  I understand you're a developer ... there's also #ubuntu-app-devel, i'm sure they can help better
<absk007> bprompt, i've DDR3 2GB RAM
<absk007> but a meagre 1GHz CPU
<bprompt> absk007:     geany is very light.. .but Kate is superior IMO, bluefish is slow and lame
<absk007> bprompt, Kate will need more libs coz i'm on lubuntu
<bprompt> absk007:     well... are you on a 4gbs hdd?    with hdd space these days.. it not like you'll be running out of space anytime soon anyway
<absk007> bprompt, installing geany. Lemme try both Bluefish & Geany. Lemme see which one starts quickly
<absk007> bprompt, i'm on 7.42GB thumb drive.
<absk007> my 320GB hdd crashed running Win7 Ult.
<OerHeks> 7.42 GB is not much for "development"
<bprompt> absk007:     bluefish is rather slow... geany fares better between the two
<bprompt> heheh, agree there =)
<absk007> OerHeks, i've WebStorm installed.
<absk007> but due to it's slow startup, i need a faster alternative.
<bprompt> sounds like you need a new SSD, even with 2gbs ram... an SSD would run spiffy and you can run something like Aptana Studio or Komodo Edit
<absk007> ah! geany is fast
<absk007> like leafpad
<absk007> bprompt, 1st i need my 320GB primary HDD replaced.
<bprompt> absk007:    http://www.barryvan.com.au/2009/01/geany-ide-tango-dark-colour-scheme/   <---
<absk007> bprompt, any quick config. to make geany way much faster?
<bprompt> absk007:    http://www.geany.org/Download/Extras   <-- a few other themes there too... I use the dark and the vibrant
<quantibility> does anyone know the wounderful application JACK?
<mikeg3> !autologin
<EL3PHANTEN> Hi
<Pici> quantibility: I know of it.  The folks in #ubuntustudio are probably more versed on troubleshooting it though.
<bprompt> absk007:   not much really, you can get into Edit > preferences... is very configurable... but runs well optimized right out of the box
<absk007> bprompt, i <3 monokai like themes.
<EL3PHANTEN> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb, but I still want windows to be there. But on installation screen, I get no option to install together with windows. Help
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Partitioning ? UEFI ? MBR ? .
<bprompt> absk007:   http://geanycolourscheme.xtreemhost.com/filetypes/  <--- you can make your own theme, for whatever filetype, if you wish
<EL3PHANTEN> It was UEFI but I turned legacy support option on on BIOS
<EL3PHANTEN> I have had Ubuntu installed on before
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Then we looking at ( MBR, bios) .. maybe then the 4 primary partition limit is in effect ?
<EL3PHANTEN> But that time, my win8 wouldnt work.. Now I have one big partition with win7 on
<EL3PHANTEN> okey
<EL3PHANTEN> Is there any way to fix that?
<relish> Hello. When I do an apt-get update, I get  Method http has died unexpectedly! Sub-process http received a segmentation fault.
<relish> How do I debug this?
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: is thera a way to fix that. I could mention that the win7 installation was made to day, so I am willing to format the whole thing and start over
<EL3PHANTEN> anyone?
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Well, need to verify what you are working with partition wise, do you have 'buntu liveUSB handy ?/ installer should see Windows, and make the adjustements. Need to look to see why not.
<bprompt> EL3PHANTEN:   usually... the way I've done it is... install ubuntu from the usb.... do a manual partitioning of the hdd, and pick the "/" partition and then make my "swap" partition, and just install, once booted into ubuntu... you can do an "update-grub" and that will include the win64 partition
<EL3PHANTEN> bprompt: Do you also only see one large free space at partition screen?
<EL3PHANTEN> even if windows is installed
<pluma> I can't get my Liliput USB display working on my laptop (using Intel HD graphics). I'm using stock Ubuntu 14.04. I tried blacklisting udl (someone suggested that on AskUbuntu) and I was able to reboot and have only the usb screen enabled, but then the built-in screen wouldn't show up.
<EL3PHANTEN> Bshing-om: I made the bootable usb from ubuntu.com. There was this software on the site. Then I downloaded torrent 14.04.1
<bprompt> EL3PHANTEN:   nope, it shows the win64 partition too... as ntfs and that there's used space, but as Bashing-om suggested.. is better to verify what you have partitions wise... from a liveUSB  run ->   sudo parted -l  <-- to see what's there and if it's MBR or GPT
<relish> I did an strace apt-get update, in case anyone cares here is the crash log: http://www.hpcforge.org/log.txt
<EL3PHANTEN> bpompt, Okey you say I shall choose try ubuntu?
<EL3PHANTEN> and do those commands
<daskdt> Anyone here know a way to delete all facebook activity
<bprompt> EL3PHANTEN:  yeap
<daskdt> no scripts i find work :/
<jhutchins> daskdt: Nope.
<jhutchins> daskdt: Not designed to make that possible.
<daskdt> it used to be
<EL3PHANTEN> bprompt, Bashing-om: okey thank you, I will do. I will be right back when I'm there
<relish> http://deletefacebook.com/
<absk007> bprompt, how to choose theme. I've installed monokai.conf
<daskdt> relish:  thanks, i was hoping to erase everything before
<daskdt> using the delete
<bprompt> absk007:      what was in the monokai.conf?    did it have a colorschemes, filedefs folders?
<daskdt> reboot brb
<absk007> bprompt, nope. it's a file. Got from https://github.com/codebrainz/geany-themes
<jjido> hello I am trying to start a VPN connection. Is this a good place to ask? vpnc stops on packet_1 with no response from target
<daskdt> back
<daskdt> So maddening that facebook makes it so hard to remove your content
<relish> is there a safe way to reinstall apt
<bprompt> absk007:     those may not work for your geany version.. notice the versioning on it
<absk007> i've 1.x How to update to latest?
<ciscoftw> i having a problem with swap.... my fs is enctyped too, does that in itself break swap?
<absk007> bprompt, those themes are compatible
<absk007> i've 1.23.1
<EL3PHANTEN> bprompt, excuse me. Can you type the sudo command again. I am on usbLive now
<bprompt> EL3PHANTEN:    sudo parted -l;
<EL3PHANTEN> thank you
<bprompt> absk007:     then.....  you can try giving it to ~/.config/geany    and maybe replace the geany.conf there with that
<EL3PHANTEN> bprompt, Warning: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<EL3PHANTEN> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<EL3PHANTEN> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<EL3PHANTEN> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<EL3PHANTEN> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<EL3PHANTEN> yes/no_
<bprompt> hmm.... that looks a bit odd.... sounds like a gpt hdd
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey shall I just press yes and hope for the best _ >(
<croepha> is there a log for this channel?
<lotuspsychje> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<EL3PHANTEN> I meant smiley. english layout
<croepha> thanks
<EL3PHANTEN> bprompt, Model: ATA ST1000LM014-SSHD (scsi)
<EL3PHANTEN> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000GB
<EL3PHANTEN> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<EL3PHANTEN> Partition Table: gpt
<koell> I just connected a 2nd external monitor to my thinkpad r52. sadly only 1 of them works at the same time. whats going on?
<EL3PHANTEN> I typed yes
<aliteralmind> Any idea what user postgres does not have permission to directory dbbackup?
<aliteralmind> postgres@originaldjangster:/home/jeffy/django_files/django_test$ groups postgres
<aliteralmind> postgres : postgres ssl-cert db
<aliteralmind> postgres@originaldjangster:/home/jeffy/django_files/django_test$ ls -l
<aliteralmind> drwxrwx--- 2 jeffy db    4096 Aug 11 16:11 dbbackup
<aliteralmind> postgres@originaldjangster:/home/jeffy/django_files/django_test$ cd dbbackup/
<aliteralmind> -su: cd: dbbackup/: Permission denied
<aliteralmind> (Sorry, will dpaste that next time.)
<pbx> any gnome-do users know how to increase the size of the font in the UI?
<absk007> bprompt, got it working.
<bprompt> absk007:     I use dark and vibrant ones.. as well as the default =)
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Might behoove us at this point to look at that hard drive with the GOT tools ..-> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l .dev.sda <- is what I think.
<absk007> bprompt, i luv monokai in all programming text editors
<Bashing-om> GOT/GPT*
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, I will try that
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Typo again ! -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <- .
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om,  okey ty
<bprompt> absk007:    to be fair... dark or vibrant aren't a lot different from monokai's =)
<Bashing-om> !pastbinit | el3
<absk007> bprompt, yep. :)
<absk007> bprompt, thanks btw
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, not sdb
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | el3
<ubottu> el3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: ^^
<EL3PHANTEN> ubottu, okey thank you
<ubottu> EL3PHANTEN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EL3PHANTEN> again more intelligent than me
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: If more than 1 hard drive, yeah, bed to look, and match. IF primary is GPT best that ALL hard drives are GPT // saves a LOT of confusion at some later time.
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, okey I beleave it was suppose to be sdb
<EL3PHANTEN> I have only one. sda is usb
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, wait I will upload the multi-line text
<hosler> i like ubuntu
<quantibility> yeah i like xubuntu
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: OK, then look at it as /dev/sdb .. let's see what is -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit <-. pass the resulting URL back to us.
<hosler> i like cornbread too
<quantibility> those commands are just like the cool trick i learned about curl
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020392/ this was on the first and second commands
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, Should I answer yes or no_
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Lookin at your /8020392/.
<Artemis3> someone should update the mini iso web page, it has the wrong checksums (against current MD5SUMS anyway)
<ice9> why does Ubuntu make a lot of modifications on upstream software?
<Artemis3> ah nvm
<Artemis3> was looking at sha1 -_-
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, sorry the terminal outputted something danish. Hopefully you know what it is
<quantibility> lol
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: ?/ confused. "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb" the 'l' option for 'list' // where is the "list" why is it going into a write mode ? is there no data on the hard drive ?
<Artemis3> ice9, i can say they do that to the kernel because, they kept 3.13 and keep backporting changes, the rest i doubt they change much (its done by debian packagers anyway)
<expunge> ice9: you might not quite understand the point of a distro =)
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, there is win7 64bit
<ice9> Artemis3: expunge I'm talking about 3rd party apps like Apache, "sitesavailable"etc..
<expunge> ice9: you might not quite understand the point of a distro =)
<Artemis3> ice9, probably the answer lies somewhere in launchpad (description of changes)
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: run only -> sudp gdisk -l /dev/sdb <- and I hope to see that listing of possible partitions on that hard disk, else I do not know.
<ice9> expunge: it's not a must that a distro force apps to do user's conf in a certain way!
<pitwalker> yeah, the source of text disappearing the wrong "nouveau" kernel driver, wrong for an old NVIDIA card.
<Artemis3> ice9, many distros modify the software, its part of the freedoms of free software ice9
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, so I shall not choose any option now on what to use. right?
<skr> did anyone here managed to get kvm vga passthrough working?
<ice9> Artemis3:  okay so what's the wisdom of Ubuntu to do it with the current way? that was my initial question
<jhutchins> ice9: There's nothing that prevents you from doing a monolithic configuration for apache.
<expunge> ice9: you might not quite understand the point of a distro =)
<ice9> expunge: seems not, please explain to me the point of a distro
<Artemis3> ice9, as i said, the answer probably lies somewhere in the package description of changes within launchpad, or ask the package maintainer
<jhutchins> ice9: As someone who manages a multi-site server, being able to easily toggle sites on and off is handy for me.
<Bashing-om> electricprism: My primry hard drive output of gdisk as an example of what I expect to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020460/ .
<expunge> ice9: the point of a distro is to provide software in a particular way you can't simply get on your own
<Bashing-om> electricprism: Sorry bot that .. EL3PHANTEN ^^ .
<ice9> expunge: right so?
<jhutchins> ice9: Did you have an ubuntu support question?
<ice9> jhutchins: what do you mean?
<Artemis3> ice9, different distros have different policies, that simple.
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020482/
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: look'n at your m/8020482/.
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: I do not have a clue as to what is on that hard disk .. I do not know what to advise in this instance. I expect something like my : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020460/ .
<Loshki> expunge: and please explain to me the point of having literally hundreds of distros (see e.g. distrowatch)
<expunge> Loshki: people like different things
<Pumpkin-> and egos, never underestimate the power of egos
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: Okey, but assuming that I dont care if I loose all data, and start all over. Should I try tochoose GPT or MBR. whats better
<styx_> hi! is there something like: http://snapshot.debian.org/package/eglibc/ for ubuntu packages?
<expunge> styx_: what aspect, the snapshot?
<styx_> I would like all eglibc packages which has been released
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: And if so, shall I try to install ubuntu first then win7 next time.
<styx_> not just the newest one
<expunge> all?
<EL3PHANTEN> If I have to format that is
<styx_> expunge: all or just a lot
<mikeg3-2> Hi.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and I am being autologged in constantly even though I do not want to be.  I want to type a password to login.  I have tried to disable autologin via settings.  It does not work.
<pbx> mikeg3-2, by "constantly" you mean whenever you boot?
<expunge> mikeg3-2: egrep -ir auto /etc/*lightd*
<mikeg3-2> yes whenever I boot
<mikeg3-2> have an interesting article here http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<newbie|4> Hi, voidfire?
<pbx> mikeg3-2, and the "User Accounts" settings for the user that's auto-logging-in shows "Automatic Login Off"?
<mikeg3-2> pbx, yes autologin is off
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: EFI is by far better// but right now mostly not understood by many of us // IF you choose to (RE-)install. best/easiest if Windows is installed 1st  ( from old MBR partitioning knowledge). See then if ubuntu's installer - in UEFI mode - sees Windows and will " install along side".
<styx_> expunge: you know something like this?
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: Okey. I beleave I just got rid of windows. I chose GPT, and it says -> Total free space is 1953525101 sectors (931.5 GiB)
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Looks correct to me ( housekeeping takes 5% of the hard drive for system use) .
<mikeg3-2> I am thinking I need to edit /etc/group
<victorbjelkholm_> Hey! I recently added "xmodmap ~/speedswapper" to swap some keys in my ~/.profile file. Now I see "xmodmap:  please release the following keys within 2 seconds" every time I open up a new shell... Anyone know how to get rid of the message?
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: okey I will try to reboot, if win7 is still there, I will try ubuntu installer.. cya and thank you for you patience.
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Good. fingers crossed // We ( al of us ) are here to help get ya up on 'buntu.
<Pici> di/70
<jim3> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 with gnome installed,but i messed my de so i had to reinstall gnome again...so everytime i boot up i have to set my de to gnome..is there any way that when i boot up i will be at gnome?
<apollon> hello
<apollon> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Sekunde und kann mir dabei helfen etwas zu installieren ? Bin ganz neu in Ubuntu/Linux
<Pici> !de | apollon
<ubottu> apollon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Beldar> jim3, The gnome shell or the fallback?
<apollon> ty
<jim3> the gnome shell beldar
<Beldar> jim3, If you are using the autologin, logout than in and it will default to the shell./
<jim3> i dont use the autologin beldar
<Beldar> jim3Than choose the shell when you login in. Is it you want it to say gnome in that login drop down every time? I tink it defaults to what the original install was.
<Beldar> think*
<joe--> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS to a netbook.  I installed it via NetInstall with unetbootin.  Problem is it seems like everything was installed to the hard disk, but without having my USB stick plugged in it wont boot into the OS
<joe--> I'm wondering if the boot information somehow got stuck on the USB stick?
<Beldar> joe--, run sudo parted -l from the install and pastbin it, I will give you the command to fix this.
<Beldar> pastebin*
<joe--> paste.ubuntu.com/8020742
<joe--> thank you..
<Beldar> joe--, Remove the usb and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda than sudo update-grub
<Beldar> joe--, On occasion with a usb boot the drives get reversed so grub goes to the usb is all.
<Beldar> the mbr that is.
<joe--> Got a warning about Sector 33 in use by the program "FlexNet"..
<joe--> is that fairly normal?
<joe--> Beldar: worked, and I was able to boot back into ubuntu without the usb stick thank you again
<Beldar> joe--, Ah the yee old flexnet, use this app to fix that, just the basic repair first gui. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Beldar> joe--, Ah cool that was fixed awhile back.
<joe--> it sucessfully booted, should I still do the boot repair thing or?
<hey_joe> I would like to invite everyone to a Beta Shell Account site: https://shellicio.us
<hey_joe> Registration is free, instant, and online.  Let us know what you think!
<Pricey> hey_joe: Spam sucks.
<hey_joe> spam?
<hey_joe> i love spam.
<Pricey> hey_joe: Also, do you have any offline shells?
<hey_joe> offline shells?
<rww> lol
<Pricey> hey_joe: Yep.
<hey_joe> I am not quite sure what you mean.
<Pricey> hey_joe: As in, ones that aren't online.
<rww> Pricey: i know someone who sells sea shells on the sea shore
<Pricey> hey_joe: I would pay for that.
<rww> Pricey: the shells that she sells are offline shells i'm sure
<hey_joe> Pricey: I do have offline shells.
<hey_joe> Pricey: $50/mnth just for you.
<Pricey> hey_joe: Anyway, please don't spam :)
<hey_joe> I didn't spam.
<rww> Yes you did.
<hey_joe> I did?
<rww> Yep.
<hey_joe> Cause I invited a channel to use a service I just finished setting up?
<Sverdar> unsolicited invitations are spammy as hell, but tks anyway :P
<hey_joe> I didn't violate any channel rules.
<rww> Yes you did.
<hey_joe> Where?
<Mast> Ok. Basic question. Anyone had a problem with ubuntu hanging during the install? I've tried 4 difference computers and it does the same thing.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> and don't spam it there either, kthx
<hey_joe> didn't violate any rules.
<hey_joe> we've wasted more time and screen real estate chatting about it.
<hey_joe> trolls.
<expunge> =)
<agliodbs> on server 14.04, somehow it came up with eth0 configured to the wrong network.  I've switched to using eth1, but the default setup for eth1 doesn't include a gateway address via dhcp.  What's the easiest way to get eth1 configured correctly?
<hey_joe> ah well.
<expunge> some things are worth destroying
<hey_joe> later folks.
<expunge> joinspam is one of those things
<Mast> I get a great deal of OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<rww> anyways, back to on-topic support stufff
<agliodbs> I'm getting a bit lost in the maze of command-line network config tools.
<_unreal_> ok quick question, I'm about to download and install the latest LTS iso. I have an Athlon x64 3400, with 3gb ram, and 38TB of storage. the computer has an ATI X1050 video card and gig ethernet. I'm planning on using this tower to be a media server for my home network serving video and music data to any capable streaminmg media device I have. I'm wondering what LTS version I should get.
<Sverdar> agliodbs: maybe this one helps http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<expunge> _unreal_: just get the latest ubuntu version
<Bashing-om> Mast: " No space left on device" look and see whay -> df -h df -i <- for starters.
<expunge> LTS is for people who irrationally avoid updating
<_unreal_> this computer may MAY also be used for some low end steam games rarlly
<Mast> I did these, and I get reports of 2% usage
<Mast> The only reason I can think is that its a bad drive, but S.m.a.r.t status says its "good"
<agliodbs> Sverdar: right, once the file is configured correctly, what command do I run to reconfigure the network?
<expunge> Mast: smart is irrelevant, as you can see
<Mast> I can't see really, but I understand what you mean
<_unreal_> export, I planning on having this be mostly a closet computer. mostly in suspend state or OFF. the media that is streamed may need to be transcoded on the fly
<agliodbs> the /etc/init.d/networking apparently does nothing
<_unreal_> to xbox360 and PS, or the blueray
<agliodbs> it's really seeming like I can't actually make any runtime network changes on 14.04.  Everything I do seems to be overridden by some other ubuntu utility.
<Mast> Maybe a better question, would be what could the common causes for such a problem as mine?
<Sverdar> agliodbs: ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up
<Sverdar> and sould be working
<Sverdar> *should
<_unreal_> or ifup eth1
<Bashing-om> Mattickbot: "common causes for such a problem as mine: /boot partition full -> df -h to see.
<agliodbs> Sverdar: I'm still not picking up the gateway address from dchp
<agliodbs> Sverdar: even though my 12.04 laptop has no issue doing so
<_unreal_> what I'm trying to figure out is if I should download ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop
<k1l> _unreal_: is that system gpoing to act as a server?
<_unreal_> yes its going to be a pure media/DATA server for streaming content
<Sverdar> agliodbs: try to configure it manually and see if it works. DHCP should get that automatically. If not I would think DHCP server is bad configurated but you used it before... so let's try manual stuff :P
<k1l> so go with the server install.
<_unreal_> is there really any major difference between server and desktop or is it just a collection of server friendly options and same for desktop
<agliodbs> Sverdar: resolve.conf gets overwritten by some utility whenever I reload the ifconfig
<_unreal_> preloaded
<expunge> _unreal_: if you're going to play a game on it, get desktop
<k1l> you could install a desktop afterwards. but keep in mind that servers dont have desktops to reduce the system load to a minimum
<expunge> _unreal_: it's just what's preloaded
<k1l> _unreal_: the base is the same. the desktop installs have all the desktop stuff preinstalled.
<_unreal_> I'll still use the gui now and thenb
<_unreal_> then
<linuxuz3r> hi
<_unreal_> ease of use and management
<linuxuz3r> what is an rsa key
<k1l> so its not a server if you use the desktop.
<PastorWade> Anyone know how to get a lenovo h535 to boot up ubuntu?  It's installed but giving a 1962 error
<agliodbs> Sverdar: I added a gateway to /etc/network/interfaces,but ubuntu still isn't picking it up
<_unreal_> ok so desktop would be the better choice and I'll just remove the calls for starting desktop automaticly
<k1l> !text | _unreal_
<agliodbs> Sverdar: it really seems like ubuntu is using some set of network configuration files other than /etc/network
<ubottu> _unreal_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<_unreal_> because its going to be running as a server 99% of the time. once its fullly up and running most anything and every thing I do to the system will be remote management via SSH or maybe even HTML
<expunge> _unreal_: if you just boot a desktop system and it's running server stuff with just a login screen up, the "load" of the desktop will be next to nothing
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: I just installed Ubuntu :D up and running, devided the 1tb into 500/2. Anyways, turns out I lost Windows. Anyways I suppose it will be easy to install win7 on the remaining 500gb.
<Sverdar> agliodbs: yeah, maybe your network-manager is doing that. But I can't help you on that, I don't have Unity or something like that in my Ubuntu.
<agliodbs> Sverdar: it's 14.04 server.  no network-manager
<k1l> _unreal_: real server tasks are meant to be managed through ssh or configs in the first place.
<agliodbs> given that /etc/init.d/networking is useless, is there some way to force ubuntu to reload all networks from scratch, other than a full reboot of the system?
<_unreal_> EL3PHANTEN, you typically want to load windows first then install linux. if you lost your windows then the choices made for partitioning where not ideal and there for removed the windows install
<expunge> EL3PHANTEN: yes it'll be easy
<theborger> hello users.  how can i remove the motd message that comes up when i log in via SSH?
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: I know, I just couldnt get it to work. So I tried something
<Sverdar> agliodbs: ooh me too, and I'm not having that issue at all. I've changed that yesterday actually.
<theborger> i don't need the documentation etc to show
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Lost Windows ? is it installed ? .. from ubuntu terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- see if Windows is not picked up by grub.
<theborger> google is not showing much info
<_unreal_> EL3PHANTEN, typically it will ask during the install if you would like to preserve your windows instilation. I'm asujming you chose to use entire disk for partitioning rather then use unused space on the drive
<Sverdar> agliodbs: try sudo service network-manager restart
<agliodbs> no such service
<_unreal_> Bashing-om, he mentioned changing his partitions around. I believe he wiped every thing
<Beldar> _unreal_, Stop assuming and ask for proof of what's on the HD.
<EL3PHANTEN> Whats the ubuntu paste link again ubott?
<_unreal_> <EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: I just installed Ubuntu :D up and running, devided the 1tb into 500/2.
<_unreal_> Beldar,
<agliodbs> Someone seems to have designed this so that you can't make changes to the network without rebooting the machine.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, pastebin sudo parted-l run in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: I was hoping other wise, earlier He had advises was going to (RE-)install Windows, and try once more to install ubuntu.
<theborger> anyone??
<DJJeff> checking for arm-linux-gcc... no
<DJJeff> checking for gcc... gcc
<DJJeff> can not find arm-linux-gcc in apt-file search
<Beldar> theborger, Keep you inquiries in one post, anyone no comments, make it concise and connected.
<_unreal_> Bashing-om, so your just looking for preserving windows and producing a dualboot system. wipe the system, load windows. then start the linux install it will ask how you'd like to modify your HD, you want to use remaining HD space or adjust as needed. it should walk you threw it.
<costa71> ciao
<theborger> hello users.  how can i remove the motd message that comes up when i log in via SSH? it shows the documentation, and stats etc. how do i remove this?
<EL3PHANTEN> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021007/
<OerHeks> DJJeff, what tutorial says it is in ubuntu repo's ?
<costa71> !addon
<Beldar> mmm UEFI
<Beldar> costa71, State the issue please.
<EL3PHANTEN> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021010/
<OerHeks> !info gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ubottu> gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi (source: gcc-defaults-armel-cross (1.10)): The GNU C compiler for armel architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: Yepper, was hopping for that outcome with EL3PHANTEN ( seems he hosed up the partition table GPT/MBR and lost the Windows partition).
<andrej> I have a bunch of machines sitting on private network (no route to the outside). They receive updates via apt-cacher-ng, which works fine for most things. What doesn't work is things from PPA; I'd like to be able to update PPA packages, but it keeps telling me BADSIG, even though I manually installed the correct key, and verified w/ "apt-key finger" that it's present.
<andrej> Is aptitude trying to verify the key against the server?
<k1l> theborger: make the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d not executable
<Viking667> hi all. I've just installed a Sapphire R9 270 into the wife's machine, running 64-bit 14.04.
<Viking667> I did have a ASUS R7 240.
<Bashing-om> EL3PHANTEN: Nope no see a Windows entry // Beldar's advise applies .
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Do you have the windows install media?
<Viking667> now I'm not seeing a /dev/dri and I'm wondering what I missed.
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: You mean like a win7 usb? then yes. I will try it in school tomorrow
<Viking667> do I just run a dpkg-reconfigure on amdcccle?
<EL3PHANTEN> On the remaining 500gb
<agliodbs> wow, ubuntu 14.04 server is a disaster.  time to switch to debian
<agliodbs> later
<_unreal_> agliodbs?
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Cool, be aware you seem to still have a gpt partiton table, this is an issue you need to understand is all.
<k1l> theborger: or better try dpkg-reconfigure landscape-comon
<_unreal_> hehehe I'm switching my server grade tower from debian to ubuntu because its got old hardware in it and does not seem to have a high level of support natively
<expunge> _unreal_: wha?
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: okey. That mean I cannot just boot from win7 usb and install on the unallocated space?
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Seems to be a uefi/efi bios as well, the info on a windows forst is good as it makes it an easier fix if needed is all.
<_unreal_> expunge, I've had nothing but issues getting any thing working. networking is still not working on that computer and other issues, err WIFI, my video card is not fully working YET every thing works hunky dorry on ubuntu.
<Beldar> first*
<_unreal_> EL3PHANTEN, correct
<expunge> _unreal_: what version of Debian?
<_unreal_> 7.6
<EL3PHANTEN> Crap. then I start all over tomorrow
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, I would ask in ##windows on the uefi gpt install.
<Beldar> for W7
<_unreal_> EL3PHANTEN, whats what I said before you'll have an easyer time just starting from scratch.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, This is what happens when you just try something rather than being sure is all. ;)
<expunge> _unreal_: so you were comparing Debian stable with Ubuntu (which is sourced from Debian unstable)
<expunge> just FYI
<Beldar> and no backups or images/clones EL3PHANTEN
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: Okey when all formatted, like earlier today. 1. I install windows on the 1000gb drive. ? right
<_unreal_> yes just install like its a single install, the windows that is
<_unreal_> after that dont worry about getting drivers and all the other stuff on it just get it installed to a point where you can stop.
<_unreal_> THEN put your ubuntu disk in, and start the install. the main thing your looking for is presesrving your windows installation. there are walk threws look on google. theyw ill show you what to do for a DUAL boot. now the install process should ask if you want to have a dual boot system.
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: okey. Then I can choose in BIOS. UEFI "for win8". or legacy support "for other OS"... Should I choose any particular?
<_unreal_> uefi is for booting from thumb drives
<_unreal_> what is your source? for your windows and linux? cd/dvd's? or usb drives?
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: usb both
<bekks> uefi is not for booting from thumb drives, it is a replacement for the acient BIOS booting method.
 * Beldar loves questionable instructions with no reference to the importance of images/clones
<_unreal_> isnt that an oxymoron? its a replacement for the BOOTING method LOL
<Viking667> hm. I still can't see any /dev/dri, even though I've reconfigured fglrx-amdcccle-updates and fglrx-updates.
<Viking667> so. Where to from here?
<_unreal_> Viking667, i've been having ati issues as well
<k1l> _unreal_: please dont advice into the blue in here. some users come in here beeing frustrated and tend to trust the supporters.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Install windows make sure it works, use it's disk manager to make a unallocated if not there, and clone that windows install.
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: I tried today, but didnt seeem to get the option to choose together with win, in ubuntu installation. only an empty partition table.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, You had a partition table no partitions is what you mean.
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: is that the resize C: partition in windows?
<_unreal_> I cant help on the exact info for the dual boot blaa blaa blaa. its been to long
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: on ubuntu installation, I saw only 1000gb free space
<EL3PHANTEN> Even if win7 worked
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Most likely yes, however this is if you have just the windows boot partition and the C partition. You can do a manual windows install to specific partition sizes, leaving an unallocated space.
<EL3PHANTEN> _unreal_: it's okey. I guess I will be back here tomorrow, when I do this.
<Viking667> feels like a 900 horsepower engine with a pair of pedals.
<_unreal_> EL3PHANTEN, if the only thing you viewed was an empty drive during the linux install. I'm going on a hunch that the worng HD partition option may have been chosen.
<Viking667> sigh.
<Beldar> <EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: on ubuntu installation, I saw only 1000gb free space. This is because it is uefi and gpt, you have to have the unallocated to install ubuntu to
<_unreal_> Viking667, "redbull"?
<Beldar> Viking667, Keep your comments to the inquiry the extra off topic stuff confuses your issues, and spams the channel.
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: I tried making allocated partition in windows. But it still didnt show up
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, You can't build a linux partiton in windows.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, You want unallocated.
<Viking667> Beldar: I was actually referring to the new video card I'd installed, which seems to be supported by the fglrx driver, but the kernel doesn't allocate a /dev/dri
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: yes, but during installation, it still showed 1000gb free space
<Beldar> Viking667, cool just keep it concise and relevant to our inquiry so we can help is all. ;)
<EL3PHANTEN> after I made unallocated in windows
<Beldar> your*
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Chances are you had not made an actual unallocated, you were there we were not, it's a guess at this point from our end, no proof available.
<Viking667> Beldar: cool. Ubuntu 14.04, 64-bit. With R7-240 ASUS card, DRI works. With Sapphire R9-270X, it doesn't seem to work.
<Beldar> Viking667, Thanks outside my knowledge area is all, just making sure you get help. ;)
<Viking667> the fglrx modprobes, so I'm wondering what I missed. I ran dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-updates, which gave me some updated DKMS modules, I guess.
<Viking667> I'm wondering where to go from here.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, I think since you have till tomorrow you might do some research on the web and ##windows on uefi install and dual boots with ubuntu. Ubuntu has wiki's on both.
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: maybe. But on windows, I chose to resize C: .. after that the remaining 470gb went unallocate on my screen.. Anyways, the only way now is to start over. _unreal_ mentioned something about wrong HD setting
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: Yes
<EL3PHANTEN> sry HD option
<_unreal_> I stated that the worng HD partitioning option may have been chosen during the linux install there for giving the impression of an empty HD
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Note _unreal_ was asked by the mods to not just advise "into the blue", meaning be exact and accurate
<Beldar> we all want to help, it can be a challenge knowing how and when to stop
<Mast> Okay, so how do I go about creating a persistent bootable USB of ubuntu from within Windows 7? is unebootin okay for this?
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: I was aware of that
<Beldar> Mast, Unetbootin has this option yes.
<Mast> Because I've tried linuxliveusb for this, and I'm unable to make the installation persistent
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, Cool, itis just that you need to do some research, asking here or the IRC can just make yo more confused if you are kinda there already and not just at the install phase. Where we can deal with what is happening in real time.
<Beldar> Mast, I would be surprised if linuxliveusb does not have a persistant option.
<Mast> So far as I can tell, it does, but I'm unable to specificy persistency size
<Mast> from within the program
<EL3PHANTEN> Beldar: Tru. Thanks. I am going to read about this. And come back if it still does not work.
<Beldar> Mast, Preface the person you address with their nick. That installer is 3rd party so if you are lucky someone might know it here, if not you can just try another of the handful of usb loaders.
<Beldar> EL3PHANTEN, I would use ##windows for it's install and cloning and here for ubuntu .
<fridaynext> does anyone here know about video cables? I need to run either displayport or hdmi over 30', and I want to carry 1440p.
<fridaynext> I'd like as high a refresh rate as possible, as well.
<Beldar> fridaynext, Exactly how far?
<fridaynext> Beldar: 30'
<Beldar> 2 miles 40 ft
<Mast> I don't believe display port can handle over 1080p
<Beldar> fridaynext, Just get a good cable that is an acceptable distance.
<Mast> regular hdmi (1.4 stardard) will do up to 4k
<Beldar> fridaynext, I have one off amazon of that exact distance works fine. IT is a high quality cable however.
<fridaynext> Mast: will it do it at 60Hz over 30'?
<Beldar> gold plated and blessed by the pope. ;)
<fridaynext> Beldar: you're running 1440p?
<Mast> Yes
<Beldar> fridaynext, NOt using it now is all.
<Footy> Beldar do you need 60hz?
<Mast> So far as I know, it will do that up to 100 feet
<Beldar> Footy, Not sure I have not looked at the samsung resolution info.
<Mast> Up to 120Hz I to my understanding
<fridaynext> Here's the cable I bought http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AJHCS40/
<Footy> most peoples eyes are unable to see past 24
<fridaynext> I'm running it in the wall, so I want to make sure I can use it with my Wii U, and with my gaming PC.
<Footy> but yeah any decent 10m (30') cable from amazon will be fine
<Beldar> Mast, Always preface with nicks here please, you can type a few letters of the user and hit the tab key to complete
<Footy> if you want to spend a lot of money then you can but its mostly a waste on hdmi
<kostkon> Footy, 24hz?
<Mast> fridaynext You could have saved yourself a fair bit of money and bought a brandless one off of eBay, but that should do it.
<Footy> kostkon yes
<CodeGosu> is there a relible way to hibernate ubuntu?
<fridaynext> Mast: since it's gonna be in the wall, I figured spending more up front was a safe bet.
<Beldar> CodeGosu, What problems are you having?
<fridaynext> And 'redmere' seems to be the beez kneez.
<Mast> fridaynext I will agree with you there, actually.
<kostkon> Footy, possibly, on tft/lcds. On crts on the other hand, 24hz would burn your eyes
<Mast> fridaynext There should be no problem with this cable
<fridaynext> Mast: excellent. Thanks so much.
<Mast> fridaynext Although if youlook at this link it has many more positive reviews than the one you bought. http://www.amazon.com/BlueRigger-High-Speed-Cable--wall/dp/B005LJQM3Y/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1407796882&sr=1-2&keywords=30%27+hdmi
<Footy> kostkon depends on the size but yes crt's in large sizes need a higher hz due to the way phosphor reacts
<Beldar> CodeGosu, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/  If you have not enabled hibernate, you have to have a swap just slightly larger than your ram/memory amount is all.
<Mast> fridaynext and its rated for wall installation
<fridaynext> Mast: I might just cancel my previous order...
<kostkon> Footy, yes, I don't know the details of that, you might know them better, i don't
<Footy> kostkon this can be done by taking a 24+hz signal and doubling the rate it onto th display
<CodeGosu> i was trying tuxonice because standart way of hibernation was loading only half of ram apon awaking from hibernation that leaded to huge times spent in paging from swap file, however tuxonice did hang on saving snapshots half of times. now i deleted tuxonice however im not sure how can i setup hibernattion to work clean
<Mast> fridaynext You would be better off. 566 people can be wrong, but that's much less likely than the 16 review $50 monoprice
<Footy> kostkon you are right with crts. but seriously who still has a crt :D
<fridaynext> Mast: I'm just worried that that one doesn't specifically mention resolutions higher than 1080p
<kostkon> Footy, nowadays only the ludites and hipsters
<Beldar> CodeGosu, HOw much ram and how much swap?
<Mast> fridaynext Any hdmi made after oct 2010 will handle resolutions as high as 4k
<staxxx> Hello everyon. Under pulseaudio, I can only see "Dummy output" and "No cards available for configuration". The sound level bars are moving for the dummy output, but there is no sound output... any help please? sudo aplay -l returns a: no soundcards found
<dw1> how can i add shred to nautilus when i drag and drop holding shift to move files
<Mast> fridaynext You can review this here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_1.4
<Footy> here is a cable that supports 4k    http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chord-Active-Resolution-Cable-10-0M/dp/B008RLTANM  is does cost $700
<fridaynext> LoL
<pdo_fn14> Need fast, can you give me a link to fix some disruption when upgrading to utopic, my trusty now in trouble
<pdo_fn14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021301/
<Footy> chord is one of the best makes for these types of cables but seriously  its stupid price
<fridaynext> Mast: Just wanna make sure it's gonna do 60 Hz so I can use it for gaming as well. I figured refresh rate suffers as length increases
<Beldar> !14.10 | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<Footy> fridaynext you figure wrong
<fridaynext> Footy: good!
<Footy> fridaynext hdmi has built in EC  either it will work or it wont,  its not going to half work
<Beldar> pdo_fn14, #ubuntu+1
<fridaynext> Footy: and I see 1.3 does 2560x1440 at 60Hz, 1.4 does 4k @ 30Hz, and 2.0 does 4k @ 60Hz.
<Beldar> pdo_fn14, Why would you upgrade to a development anyway?
<fridaynext> what is, I'm good.
<Footy> the hdmi signal without audio is the same as DVI-D1.1
<fridaynext> Footy: that makes a lot more sense.
<mikeg3> Hi I need to edit the /etc/gshadow file, but I am stuck in read only mode.  I am trying to use nano to do so.  Any suggestions?
<Beldar> mikeg3, Still on this eh, why the edit?
<pdo_fn14> I tried to googling and change all line to trusty in /etc/apt/source.list but I can't fix it and totally want to revert back to trusty
<Footy> imho you wont be able to tell the difference between 30 and 60.  but go spend our money if you want :D
<Footy> your*
<Beldar> pdo_fn14, Not the way to do it, and again why the upgrade to a development not released.
<Beldar> pdo_fn14, Did you get the upgrade to utopic and it is good? You cannot revert to a lower release safely.
<Beldar> !who | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OerHeks> pdo_fn14, if upgrade gives that error, you are still on trusty
<mikeg3> Beldar, look here where the green checkmark is :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<pdo_fn14> Beldar: I didn't. Sorry for inconvenience in here. I will talk in #ubuntu+1 soon
<fridaynext> Footy: but this cable should do 60Hz, and it's cheap.  So win-win-win. :)
<Beldar> mikeg3, If you have a desktop go to users and untick the auto login.
<pdo_fn14> OerHeks: I can't installing anymore.
<staxxx> Hello everyon. Under pulseaudio, I can only see "Dummy output" and "No cards available for configuration". The sound level bars are moving for the dummy output, but there is no sound output... any help please? sudo aplay -l returns a: no soundcards found
<mikeg3> Beldar, Been to users 5000 times under user accounts, autologin is unticked...I promise!
<mamece2> hi guys, i have a problem with unmet dependencies
<Beldar> mikeg3, Do you have more than one desktop and are you going to the original desktop and check users if you haver added desktops?
<Beldar> mamece2, prove it in pastbin
<Beldar> pastebin
<mikeg3> no only one desktop
<mikeg3> as far as I am aware
<Beldar> mikeg3, The original on install correct?
<Liam`> I have a PHP script that binds a IPv6 tunnel broker, and I was wondering if someone could easily turn it into something I can paste into /etc/network/interfaces? http://hastebin.com/ukofuyexok.php
<mikeg3> Yes beldar, the original on install afaik
<Footy> do people still use pastebin when there is hastebin?
<mamece2> Footy: tell me more
<Beldar> Footy, Why do you even care, there are tons of options.
<mamece2> Beldar: please give me the command to send the link
<Beldar> mamece2, You claim to have a dependency problem, how is that coming up?
<mamece2> Beldar: I want to send you the pastebin link so you can see
<Beldar> !pastebin | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> put the link in here
<mamece2> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> mmm no X
<mamece2> Beldar: I cant install pastebinit because: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<mamece2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mamece2>  ufoai : Depends: ufoai-common (>= 2.5-1~getdeb1) but it is not going to be installed
<mamece2>          Depends: ufoai-maps but it is not going to be installed
<mamece2> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mamece2> that wasnt elegant at all
<droid909> guys i was following this tutorial http://phpave.com/upgrade-php-5-3-php-5-5-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ and got this error http://pastebin.com/FhQW5UDx upon this command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , is it fixable?
<Beldar> mamece2, looks 3rd party, what does a sudo apt-get update show?
<TaZeR> hey is there a ubuntu 14.10 alpha support chan?
<teward> TaZeR, try #ubuntu+1
<TaZeR> ty
<Footy> mamece2 what is to tell? :D
<mamece2> Footy: about hastebin, but i already figure it out, tx
<Maya22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1oEKLKx
<Beldar> Don't click on that link
<mikeg3> Beldar, to be fair, I should say Autologin is OFF in Ubuntu 14.04, not unticked because it is not a checkbox, but the meaning and result are still the same.
<staxxx> pulseaudio does not show soundcards available any help please??
<mamece2> Beldar: sudo apt-get update gets stuck in some point
<k1l> mamece2: put that output into a pastebin site. and show the link you recieve in here
<Beldar> mamece2, We need to actual info you see. Is this computer not on the web?
<Beldar> the*
<mamece2> Beldar: k1l : I will wait until the apt-get update is done and then paste it.
<mamece2> Beldar: k1l : it gets stuck before "Ign http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam Translation-en_US" and then it runs entire until the end
<k1l> mamece2: the steam repos are very unstable these days. you can set them off to not have those issues
<mamece2> pastebin is down
<mamece2> k1l: what does steam has to do with ufoai-common????????
<k1l> nothing. i just explained what you told me is one of your issues
<k1l> you dont make it easy to help you at all :/
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys what are the new GUIs for Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> like Moon something
<k1l> and ufoai-common seems to be some game from getdeb. that is the typical issue when a PPA goes wrong
<mamece2> k1l: i disable steam, run update, and then when i do upgrade: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<mamece2> k1l: yes, it is from getdeb
<k1l> mamece2: did you try the command it told you?
 * Viking667 grins.  Does anyone know what package the [[ command is supplied with?
<k1l> [[ command? Viking667
<Viking667> correct.
<mamece2> k1l: repeat the command please
<Viking667> I know there's a [ command, but I'm trying to install a program that wants the [[ command.
<k1l> mamece2: you just told the command yourself: <mamece2> k1l: i disable steam, run update, and then when i do upgrade: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Viking667> I might also check out with the bash boys too.
<mamece2> k1l: http://pastebin.com/ server not found.
<k1l> mamece2: load the http://pastebin.com/ site in a browser, put the text in it and give the link in here
<mamece2> k1l:  I cant, the site is down. it resolves "server not found"
<k1l> then use another pastebin site
<mamece2> http://hastebin.com/oyogetopax.vbs
<k1l> like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jorge> is ubuntu most secure distro?
<k1l> mamece2: try the command the error tells you
<mikeg3> Does anyone have any ideas on my autologin issue?  I am gong into rescue mode to try to boot root again if not.
<mamece2> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021598/
<mamece2> Beldar: look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021598/
<k1l> mamece2: try removeing the packages first. there seems to be a problem with you installing the newer packages over the old installs
<Beldar> mamece2, I'm not really up on how to get rid of a broken install really.
<mamece2> k1l:  if i remove them , how can i install them again?
 * k1l needs to leave anyway, bb
<mamece2> D:
<Flerb> Is there a relatively good streaming server that is easy to set up on ubuntu? I tried using VLC but it got annoying that I couldn't rewind and fast forward from the client and that if it buffered it would just skip what it couldn't load
<staxxx> My sounds suddenly stopped playing on Ubuntu 13.04 64bit. I can only see Dummy output device in the Sound Settings and no sound is played during testing.
<daftykins> !eol | staxxx
<ubottu> staxxx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<staxxx> My sounds suddenly stopped playing on Ubuntu 12.04 32bit. I can only see Dummy output device in the Sound Settings and no sound is played during testing.
<staxxx> soory typo
<daftykins> not an HP laptop is it?
<miki> hi
<staxxx> eol??
<daftykins> staxxx: don't worry, that was for when you said 13.04.
<miki> what its IRC?
<staxxx> its a 12.04 ubuntustudio
<daftykins> miki: this is IRC yes, a channel for ubuntu support only. unless you have a question please go somewhere else
<staxxx> any help please?
<daftykins> staxxx: not an HP laptop is it? for the second time ¬_¬
<staxxx> compaq c700
<staxxx> compaq c700 laptop
<daftykins> staxxx: done an update recently? booted into a new kernel maybe?
<staxxx> maybe. dunno 4 sure really. been trying to fix this so I done many things
<staxxx> :/
<daftykins> 'fix' ?
<daftykins> do you want to share the full story then instead of part of it? :)
<staxxx> get it to work
<daftykins> ...
<staxxx> it happend before installing multimedia system software
<staxxx> i guess
<daftykins> staxxx: go boot a liveCD to test any of your changes weren't the cause
<staxxx> if i boot into elementaru os everything works fine
<staxxx> elementary*
<daftykins> sounds like you broke something then
<daftykins> until you explain what it is you did, we're at a loss
<Lorianne22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1nJPjKj
<Beldar> Don't click on that
<staxxx> what may be broke
<staxxx> sorry wasnt at the laptop. now i am
<tigrang> What packages do we need for the open source ati driver
<Beldar> tigrang, Should auto install, is there an actual issue?
<staxxx> nothing shows up as broken in synaptic
<tigrang> Beldar, Yeah well GDM was broken earlier today, the gdm script had an extra "fi" at the end ( line 79 )
<tigrang> There was a ticket open, but it was from a few months ago
<tigrang> now it just boots to a black screen (gdm wont start but no logs are generated)
<Beldar> tigrang, State the graphic hardware to the channel, you sure it is gdm and not lightdm?
<staxxx> any help?
<tigrang> it's ubuntu 14.04 gnome shell. The graphics card is an Radeon HD 7870 series
<Beldar> tigrang, The shell is lightdm mine is anyway
<Beldar> I don't think I switched it.
<Beldar> tigrang, I have to go, if you are using fglrx make sure that info is included.
<staxxx> ??
#ubuntu 2014-08-12
<nooblesoup> Hello?
<nooblesoup> Is anyone here?
<daftykins> yes?
<daftykins> ask your question
<quantibility> eh, in spirit
<nooblesoup> Is there an Ubuntu with similar packages pre-installed to Kali Linux?
<daftykins> nooblesoup: no
<navetz> hey guys. I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and anytime I open a program I get this in the command line: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "oxygen-gtk"
<jlim> wtf 14.04.1 and still bluetooth headset not working!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!?????
<navetz> How can I solve this?
<daftykins> navetz: you're running GUI programs from a terminal? why
<jlim> what is going on with 14.04 lts and bluetooth not working?>????!!!!
<navetz> daftykins, to see why things keep crashing. This is the error I get when I run them from the terminal
<daftykins> navetz: you didn't mention that
<jlim> 14.04 is still beta then leave at beta!!!!
<jlim> wtf
<daftykins> jlim: it's not beta, just because you as one person can't get *your* bluetooth working doesn't mean it needs more work
<jlim> bluetooth always worked until 14.04
<navetz> daftykins, ah sorry thought i gave enough info with the error message, any idea what's going on/
<eeee_> navetz: try sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-oxygen
<daftykins> jlim: go back to 12.04.5 then
<jlim> i should have to figure out how to make it work.. it is supposed to already work!!!
<jlim> shouldn't*
<daftykins> jlim: stop complaining or you won't get any assistance
<jlim> that doesn't work either
<navetz> daftykins, error message gone! thanks that's been a problem for a while
<jlim> daftykins: the installer does not have my video driver supported
<jlim> have to go back to 14.04.1
<daftykins> navetz: actually it was eeee_ that helped you ;)
<jlim> because ubuntu is not supporting .2 .3 and .4
<jlim> unbelievable
<daftykins> jlim: what are you talking about .2 .3 and .4?
<jlim> ubuntu is really swirling down the bowl
<jlim> they are not supporting the hardware stack on .2 .3 .4
<jlim> only .1 and .5 is supporte3d
<navetz> daftykins, ahh whoops, eeee_  thanks for the help! Oh man all of my programs look old and ugly now haha
<jlim> terrible
<daftykins> jlim: you're chatting utter rubbish
<eeee_> navetz: np
<jlim> oh yeah?
<eeee_> jlim: i agree with daftykins
<jlim> try installing .5 on something
<daftykins> you can run 12.04.5 with the 3.2.0 kernel or you can run the trusty HWE
<daftykins> fail to see the issue here
<daftykins> jlim: you say 12.04.x doesn't come with graphics drivers... sooo install them? really i fail to see how you're creating an issue for yourself
<navetz> eeee_, is there any way I could switch from using gtk2-engines-oxygen to whatever 14.04 is suppose to use?
<navetz> eeee_, I've been upgrading the same system for years so I think some stuff is still left behind
<dawu> OK. Just updated to ubuntu 14.04 today.. and having an issue trying to get my dual monitors working.. when i use the gui settings it blacks out one screen, and when i use xrandr command to move my screen left of primary monitor it returns a fatal error and says missing 11 resources....
<daftykins> dawu: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eeee_> navetz: not sure, try sudo apt-get install gtk3-engines-oxygen
<navetz> eeee_, thanks
<dawu> ok, hold on a sec please
<jlim> they give an option to upgrade the hardware stack from .4 .5 but the upgrade fails
<jlim> lol
<eeee_> navetz: what dm are you using ?
<jlim> so i got wipe everything and load 12.04.1
<navetz> eeee_, what's a dm?
<daftykins> jlim: .1 is EOL, you shouldn't run EOL.
<navetz> desktop manager?
<jlim> why?
<jlim> what is EOL?
<eeee_> sorry, de, desktop environment, like lxde, xfce, unity, etc.
<eeee_> ( @ navetz )
<jlim> i am loading it now because it is the only lts version the currently works
<navetz> eeee_, ahh unity
<jlim> daftykins: what is EOL?
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jlim> !eol
<daftykins> jlim: the bot trigger message is already above, you don't type it again.
<daftykins> what makes you think you have to type the same thing 0o
<jlim> how lts have eol?
<daftykins> because you need to be updated to .5
<jlim> lts is supposed to be 5 years
<daftykins> all this info is available online
<daftykins> yes and only updated installs are supported
<jlim> .5 will not load
<daftykins> ok so explain why this is
<jlim> the installer is screwed
<daftykins> no it's not, it works for everyone else
<dawu> wow, i ran the xrandr command again but this time, i noticed it worked however it blacked out my right monitor (primary) but for some reason it was also responsive, like i could click on windows over there but blindly. Going to look at log
<jlim> not for me
<daftykins> jlim: right so do you want us to help or do you want to just sit there complaining?
<jlim> you going to fix the .5 installer for me or are you going to fix 14.04.1
<WilsonMhmm> I'm have major connection issues connecting to several Ubuntu URLs for updates...
<OerHeks> daftykins, there is an issue with hardwarestack upgrade
<daftykins> jlim: you need to describe your issues properly first
<jlim> 14.04 bluetooth not working. 12.04.5 installer has no support for my video card
<WilsonMhmm> Are there any mirrors for Update URLs?
<daftykins> OerHeks: how-so? that's only one of the described scenarios to be honest
<daftykins> WilsonMhmm: what do you mean when you say 'update URLs' ?
<eeee_> WilsonMhmm: is this a server or you have GUI ?
<daftykins> oh repos.
<WilsonMhmm> Like when I run Software Update or sudo apt-get update or synaptic
<daftykins> use the main archive.ubuntu.com
<Kamuela> Is there a way to change the screen resolution via the terminal?
<jlim> daftykins: says on the ubuntu website that 12.04.1 hardware stack is supported for the duration
<WilsonMhmm> Example: Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en_US   100% [Waiting for headers]
<WilsonMhmm> This happens for several minutes then Software update reports failed to download...
<eeee_> WilsonMhmm: that's correct feedback there
<daftykins> jlim: right, but not release .1 which is what the conversation was about.
<eeee_> WilsonMhmm: what do you mean it reports failed to download? what's the error msg?
<dawu> this is the log for my xorg
<dawu> http://pastebin.com/GbZ5svHD
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I'm very clueless when it comes to any OS other than windows. I'm runnung Ubuntu from a USB and I need to copy all files with doc, and jpg extensions from /media/ubuntu/Old Drive to  /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup how do I do this?
<gr33n7007h> Kamuela,  xrandr -s wxh
<jlim> well if it is the only that will install and work what am i supposed to do?
<daftykins> jlim: you are making us go around in circles. you haven't explained what's wrong with installing 12.04.5 in any proper detail, so i'm giving up sorry.
<dawu> Again, the problem i run into is when i use xrandr command to move HDMI-1-0 left of LVDS-1-0 it does the trick but lvds monitor for some reason becomes a black screen
<WilsonMhmm> Give me one second to reproduce error
<jlim> daftykins: this is the third time.......... 12.04.5 INSTALLER DOES NOT SUPPORT MY VIDEO CARD......
<daftykins> jlim: right and you didn't explain in enough detail. given up, sorry. godbye.
<daftykins> +o
<daftykins> dawu: is this a laptop with nvidia optimus? i see GT 650M
<jim1> how can i set gnome to default de?cause every time i boot up i jave to choose either gnome or unity
<jlim> daftykins: yes
<jlim> every ubuntu installed fine but 12.04.5
<daftykins> dawu: you should be using nvidia-settings to configure really
<jlim> daftykins: yes it is the nvidia nv650
<WilsonMhmm> Software Update reports error: Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection buttons are settings try again and ok
<dawu> daftykins: correct, I have the proprietary 331.38 drivers installed
<Kamuela> gr33n7007h: Do you think a toggle could be made as a clickable script on the desktop? Meaning if this resolution, switch to that, else switch to that
<jlim> dafty i have to get it installed before i can install the nvidia drivers!!
<daftykins> dawu: but is it optimus, so coupled with intel graphics? so that bumblebee or nvidia-prime is in use?
<daftykins> jlim: i'm not talking to you. i told you i gave up, goodbye.
<jlim> useless
<daftykins> yes, yes you are
<gr33n7007h> Kamuela, probably
<jlim> forget it dafty don't help me
<daftykins> i'm not.
<daftykins> bye
<dawu> daftykins, i do not have bumblebee installed,  just the generic drivers. but yes it does have the optimus tech
<dawu> i dont care enough to use it though because i use my laptop as a desktop really
<jlim> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> dawu: hrmm, i'm amazed that it's still functioning, usually when people install the nvidia drivers it breaks X entirely for them. perhaps you have one of those systems that lets you choose which graphics to use in the BIOS? or perhaps ubuntu installed nvidia-prime automatically
<benzhninja|sleep> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MRzPLOk_o4
<jlim> daftykins: nope every other distro installs fine. only 12.04.5 does not
<daftykins> benzhninja|sleep: don't link videos in here.
<benzhninja|sleep> ok
<daftykins> or at least say what it is and how it's relevant to your question :P
<dawu> hm.. I've only had problems when trying to use optimus, but since i dont really need it i just have in my nvidia settings to always use the gpu and its never been problematic for me, at least when i was in 12.04
<daftykins> dawu: it might be worth trying to purge the nvidia drivers entirely then, if you're up for that
<dawu> im really curious as to why the screen just blacks out though..
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup \;
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Thank you. Trying that now
<daftykins> dawu: are you configuring with Monitors or nvidia-settings then?
<jlim> i am done with ubuntu
<dawu> i guess i will have to play around with nvidia
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: np, that's for .jpg, it's the same command except replace "*.jpg" with "*.doc" to copy the docs
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I pasted find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup \;  and it's moving all files not just .jpg ones
<daftykins> yay jlim left
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: yikes! my bad, put -iname before "*.jpg"
<eeee_> :)
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup \;
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Thanbks. Now  it's throwing errors on some files  "Value too large for defined data type"
<dawu> daftykins: im just gonna purge everything and install it the way i know. I wonder if there are just conflicts or something. I'll be back to tell you if it wored:p
<WilsonMhmm> This distro is rapidly going down hill. Support is a pain. Packages are out-of-date not to mention the name convention for package is just unreadable. it's impossible to get problems diagnosed let alone fixed.
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> WilsonMhmm: working fine here and for lots of users we get in
<daftykins> WilsonMhmm: still repo trouble huh?
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  the full error for some files are cp: failed to extend ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/<some file name>’: Value too large for defined data type
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: not sure, but try this
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup +
<WilsonMhmm> Yeah well half those users don't understand how out-of-date some packages are. And yes this is an on going problem. I feel like I spend so much time diagnosing these problems all I do is work and fix my Ubuntu problems.
<daftykins> WilsonMhmm: uh-huh, well feel free to ask for a refund and buy a copy of Windows
<daftykins> :)
<MannyLNJ> find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup +  respnds with           find: missing argument to `-exec'
<WilsonMhmm> You know I understand Ubuntu is free but considering other free based options, a lot of them contain less problems and even more less attitude as I've seen you spread around this chat room today.
<daftykins> another happy customer.
<physixer> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 (x86_64 desktop, nvidia graphics) and unity is not working. I have tried a lot of options. Luckily I had awesomewm installed so I tried it and am able to log on to it. So lightdm works, I can log in, awesomwm works, but in unity, only mouse and wallpaper are visible. Need help!
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, try downgrading to an older nvidia driver.
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  any  other ideas?
<daftykins> physixer: try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, I had the same issue.
<physixer> Seven_Six_Two: well I had nvidia-331 installed with 12.04, that was causing this issue, I upgraded to nvidia-340, and the problem is exactly the same (no change).
<physixer> daftykins: ok lemme take a look.
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, did you install 12.04 when it was new?
<Loshki> MannyLNJ: you are missing an argument. cp needs two args...
<physixer> Seven_Six_Two: no I upgraded 12.04 from 10.04
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, meaning, is the laptop over 4 years old?
<physixer> the desktop is from 2011
<eeee_> Loshki: the first arg is {} ( results from the find command)
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: it has to do with the naming of your folder, Old Drive
<Loshki> eeee_: correct, the first and only arg is {}. I repeat, cp needs 2 args...
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: if you can rename it temporarily to Old_Drive it should work
<dawu> ohhh god things got even worse
<MannyLNJ> Loshki:  I was using what eeee_  told me to try
<lanuxpr0> How can I set 2 gigs of my RAM for dedicated swap?
<Loshki> MannyLNJ: so where do you want these files to be copied *to*?
<eeee_> Loshki: how do you mean? the second argument is /media/...
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  If you explain to me how to rename it I will attempt it
<eeee_> Loshki: it works here, just when i make a folder with a space in its name as the source it doesnt work anymore
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, oh sorry, desktop. ok, 3 years old? maybe switch to 173?
<dawu> daftykins: i purged everything, and did it the way i did on 12.04... and.. aliens... idk what the hell is going on.. i have to see.. but when i went to switch where my monitors where through generic settings.. thats when things went to hell..
<Loshki> Oops. My bad. There is a line break after {} in my xchat window.
<daftykins> dawu: aliens? :P
<dawu> now there is a black box around windows, and x and - buttons on windows.. and the screens are mirrored
<Seven_Six_Two> physixer, I have a 4 year old laptop, and the 304 doesn't work for me.
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: if you can rename the Old Drive to Old_Drive it will work, i tried it here and the space in the name is causing the error, no idea why though
<Loshki> eeee_: MannyLNJ: In that case, the terminating semicolon is missing...
<eeee_> sorry
<dawu> I also got this message: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<eeee_> Loshki: we tried \; in the command, and it is complaining about Value too large for some files
<daftykins> dawu: check your upgrade worked properly with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dawu> alright
<eeee_> Loshki: so we are attempting to copy them in a different fashion using "+"
<physixer> Seven_Six_Two: I guess my case is different, nvidia-331 was working perfectly with 12.04 (I have a 500 series geforce so not really that old, still supported by nvidia's latest drivers)
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Would you walk me through renaming the drive or directory
<physixer> Seven_Six_Two: I'm gonna try daftykins's link
<lanuxpr0> How can I set 2 gigs of my RAM for dedicated swap?
<daftykins> lanuxpr0: you're joking right? what you've just said shows a fundamental misunderstanding of what swap is.
<jim1> hello,is there any way to set gnome-shell as my default de?cause everytime i boot up i see the unity de and i have to chose gnome to open...ty
<lanuxpr0> daftykins: I thought swap extends your ram, so when I run out of ram I want my 2 gigs of ram to be used
<dawu> daftykins: there are things to upgrade.. but why is there nouveau packages from xserver-xorg..?
<daftykins> lanuxpr0: no, swap is used after RAM is filled.
<ObrienDave> swap does NOT extend your RAM
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: mv /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive /media/ubuntu/OldDrive
<dawu> and from other places
<jim1> swap is a virtual memory
<jim1> that takes place in the hdd
<jim1> and its more slower than the ram
<Seven_Six_Two> lanuxpr0, you can create a drive in memory and use it for processes that are write intensive. That speeds up reads and writes.
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Do I need to unmount it first? ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu$ sudo mv /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive /media/ubuntu/OldDrive mv: cannot move ‘/media/ubuntu/Old Drive’ to ‘/media/ubuntu/OldDrive’: Device or resource busy
<jim1> it only exists and is like a renzervous to your ram so if the ram is filled swap is used..also swap frees up ram to make your system run smoother
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: oh
<dawu> im scared to allow this update
<dawu> or upgrade
<Loshki> eeee_: Ah, I see. I've never used "+". There is a workaround for the space-in-filenames issue. The -print0 option?
<dawu> *hold breathe*
<dawu> *is about to pass out*
<eeee_> Loshki: still not working
<MannyLNJ> eeee_: and Loshki I know just enough to be dangerous so I'm being very careful. My friend's drive is failing so I'm trying to save her documents and pictures.
<satria> hai
<satria> hello
<daftykins> dawu: because nouveau got updated :D
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: i see, thats what the error might be about, (value too large) i just googled it a while ago and somebody mentioned it could be caused by bad sectors
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: but some were saying if you copy the files one by one they copy
<dawu> i hate gpu's.. i wish things were different in life
<Loshki> eeee_: find -print0 needs to be combined with xargs -0 to work properly I think.
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  so now can I (meaning some telling me what to do) pipe the list of bad files to one file and I can then use that as an input source to copy one by one?  Or is there another alternative?
<eeee_> Loshki: oh, yeah, let me try
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: yeah i was thinking about that
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: maybe this find will work though
<eeee_> or there's another way
<Loshki> eeee_: MannyLNJ: yes, you can list the files into a file, do a quick edit, and I think it would be an effective workaround.
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  How do I do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, can you program at all? I'm just learning, so not a good coach, but that should be fairly simple in perl.
<eeee_> Seven_Six_Two: perl ? it just needs a pipe to a file and then for i in bla bla
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two:  No I can't program. I'm used to windows but I'm trying to think outside the box because window's file copy sucks
<dawu> ..
<caceres> hla
<Seven_Six_Two> eeee_, that's one way, yes.
<Loshki> eeee_: that, or change every line in the file from foo to mv 'foo' /media/.... Note that you'll have to quote foo because it can contain spaces. Depends on how handy you are with an editor...
<MannyLNJ> pwd
<MannyLNJ> opps wrong window
<daftykins> /home/MannyLNJ/
<Guest19154> I'm having a problem adding ppas.  I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/Nh76GtaQ
<Loshki> eeee_: something like:  find . -print0 | xargs -0 ls -l
<dawu> daftykins: ok, everything upgraded. gonna reboot
<daftykins> yay
<eeee_> MannyLNJ:
<TJ-> Loshki: Why not just "find . -ls" ?
<eeee_> do you have anything else in /media/ubuntu ?
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Right here. I'm reading what  you and Loshki wrote and am totally confused
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  Yes I have 3882-c811 which is the flash drive I'm copying to and I have Old Drive
<dawu> daftykins: ok.. i rebooted.. im really nervous about tyring to switch monitors around..
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec echo {} >> tocopy \;
<eeee_> sorry wait
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec echo {} >> ~/tocopy \;
<eeee_> then cat ~/tocopy see if the files are there
<lanuxpr0> So I can't put swap in my RAM?
<dawu> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<dawu> WTF
<ObrienDave> lanuxpr0, swap is for when your RAM is full and it SWAPS unneeded ram space to the drive
<dawu> daftykins: i think i might go back to ubuntu 12.04 lulz
<ObrienDave> swap is NOT extra memory
<OerHeks> lanuxpr0, you can make a ramdisk, and put swap there ..
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  waiting for find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec echo {} >> ~/tocopy \;                      to complete
<lanuxpr0> ObrienDave: but I dont want my ram to be full, thats why i want swap in there
<daftykins> dawu: or clean install 14.04.1
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  i think it completed   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd Desktop/ ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive "*.jpg" -exec echo {} >> ~/tocopy \; find: `*.jpg': No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<dawu> i just installed it today:(
<ObrienDave> lanuxpr0, it does not work that way
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: try to cat ~/tocopy
<Seven_Six_Two> lanuxpr0, that's like putting a drip pan inside a pot in order to increase the capacity of the pot
<ObrienDave> Seven_Six_Two, +1
<Coburn> I have an issue with tumspf, it won't do greylisting due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tumgreyspf/+bug/1294518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294518 in tumgreyspf (Ubuntu) "tumgreyspf crashes with exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<lanuxpr0> but the drip pan would increase the volume
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  that file exists now :-)
<Coburn> Why hasn't this been fixed in Ubuntu if the Debian version has been fixed?
<Guest19154> I'm having a problem adding ppas.  I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/Nh76GtaQ
<Seven_Six_Two> lanuxpr0, don't be obtuse.
<ObrienDave> NO IT WOULD NOT
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: and it has the list of .jpg  files ?
<TJ-> eeee_:  MannyLNJ: FYI: That error from 'cp' is caused by sparse files; use "cp --sparse=never ..." to avoid it
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  It has EVRY FILE listed
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: damn, i forgot the -iname again
<eeee_> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest19154, how did you add the ppa? the exact command
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec echo {} >> ~/tocopy \;
<eeee_> sorry
<Coburn> tumgreyspf is the offending package with the bug
<MannyLNJ> do I need to erase ~/tocopy ?
<eeee_> yeah
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  How do I remove it safely?
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: rm ~/tocopy
<expunge> rmdir is safer
<ObrienDave> lanuxpr0, you have X amount of RAM, you want to make a RAM drive to use as swap, that will leave LESS RAM for your system to use. don't you see that that is WRONG?
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: rm ~/tocopy -i if you ever want extra caution (it asks before deleting)
<expunge> oh it's a file =) neverminds
<eeee_> expunge: it's a file not dir
<lanuxpr0> Ok I just googled and I ran "mkswap free -m 2gb" and it works I have more swap in my ram now, thanks guys you're awesome :)
<eeee_> :)
<expunge> lanuxpr0: gj
<ObrienDave> *head desks*
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  that has all .jpg names
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: i thought it had all files, not just .jpg ?
<expunge> -iname "*.jpg"
<eeee_> we'll make it again, it's np
<eeee_> yeah we forgot the -iname
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I re-ran with your correction
<expunge> what're you doing with this list of jpg files?
<eeee_> oh ok great
<eeee_> now then
<MannyLNJ> expunge:  trying to copy files that are throwing errors
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: for i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp $i /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup; done
<expunge> what errors?
<ProfessorKaos64> how can I specify a ppa when install a package?
<TJ-> eeee_:  MannyLNJ: ^^FYI^^ That error from 'cp' is caused by sparse files; use "cp --sparse=never ..." to avoid it (" failed to extend ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/<some file name>’: Value too large for defined data type")
<MannyLNJ> expunge:  I'm getting cp: failed to extend ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/<some file name>’: Value too large for defined data type        when trying to copy files fromk ma NTFS drive that is failing
<eeee_> TJ-: is it due to long file names?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-: I saw what you wrote but I don't understand.
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp --sparse=never {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup \;
<eeee_> i think that's what TJ- means
<expunge> MannyLNJ: that mounted with ntfs-3g?
<daftykins> it hasn't been called -3g for years :>
<MannyLNJ> expunge: I believe so
<TJ-> eeee_: No... the source files have sparse allocations, in this case just before the EOF ... that causes problems for 'cp' when it is trying to efficiently copy extents because it tries to reproduce the sparse holes in the files
<expunge> 'mount' would say
<MannyLNJ> expunge:  and eeee_  Tried find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp --sparse=never {} /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup \; same errors            cp: failed to extend ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/IMG5.jpg’: Value too large for defined data type
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: did you try the for command?
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: for i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp $i /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup; done
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  yhes the or i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp $i /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup; done os throwing up all cp: cannot start messages
<eeee_> TJ-: does it matter that his drive is failing?
<wafflejock> mahdi !ask
<wafflejock> oops sorry
<niop> hi, trying install libjpeg, but when i run "apt-get install libjpeg" as root, I get "E: Unable to locate package libjpeg"
<TJ-> eeee_: It won't help ... what is strange though, is it is the *destination* causing that error ... what type of file-system, and size, is it?
<expunge> niop: apt-cache search libjpeg
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  It
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  It's a flash drive with 10 GB on it
<user99393> Hello, I am trying to grep a 3 megabyte irc log
<user99393> I know for longer files it takes longer
<user99393> but it seems to not be working at all
<user99393> Is there any way I can get better performance with grep and long irc logs?
<wafflejock> niop, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libjpeg-dev <-- perhaps that's what you're looking for?
<physixer> my issue is fixed. I had to use daftykins's link for resetting compiz and unity (thanks daftykins) but before that I had to disable onboard VGA. I guess onboard-VGA vs nvidia GPU was confusing compiz+unity. Ideally this problem shouldn't happen so this is a a potential bugfix for Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> user99393, can you show the line you're using
<daftykins> physixer: no, sounds like an optimus machine
<daftykins> physixer: so it's known
<niop> wafflejock: theres libjpeg-dev, libjpeg8 and libjpeg62, among others. one of those is the lib sought?
<niop> or that should do instead of libjpg?
<user99393> wafflejock, grep "brain" example.log
<physixer> daftykins: I have nvidia geforce 560 Ti ... Intel core i5 on Gigabyte motherboard
<wafflejock> niop, sometimes packages are named slightly differently in different repos what is it you're trying to get libjpeg for?
<daftykins> physixer: oh ok, quirky desktop setup. yeah with a discrete card you should always have the onboard off
<MannyLNJ> clear
<sunray> hi guy, I am on asus laptop with ubuntu 14.04, just installed. Fn keys are not deteced
<sunray> and touchpad not working
<wafflejock> user looks okay don't think you need the quotes but should be right
<wafflejock> user99393,
<physixer> daftykins: yeah I guess I should. Thanks to everyone for support, and to Ubuntu for their free OS!
<niop> wafflejock: python PIL (python imaging library)
<wafflejock> niop, yeah probably good with the dev one then, many times if I'm compiling something or something like that I need to get some of the -dev suffixed packages
<_unreal_> SOB... was burning desktop 14.4 LTS and burn stalled
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I'm using ubuntu 14.04 with cinnamon. At some point I lost my network connections icon frm the tool bars. How can I have my network connections manager icon back on the notifications area of my tool bat?? TIA!
<wafflejock> niop, http://jj.isgeek.net/2011/09/install-pil-with-jpeg-support-on-ubuntu-oneiric-64bits/
<niop> looks useful.. thanks.
<wafflejock> sunray, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210244
<user99393> wafflejock, I'm also trying to output the text file using cat example.log
<user99393> and nothing is coming out
<user99393> output the text file in terminal*
<wafflejock> nimbiotics, you might need to try a cinammon/mint chat instead probably not a ton of cinammon users in here
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I edited the file with gedit to remove everything I don't want to copy
<wafflejock> user99393, if you do ls -al does it look like you have read permissions to the file?
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  now when I do for i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp $i /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup;  done                           it thows errors saying cp: cannot stat ‘Settings/Application’: No such file or directory cp: cannot stat ‘Data/Microsoft/Messenger/kerropi81@hotmail.com/Sharing’: No such file or directory cp: cannot stat ‘Folders/randalicuss@hotmail.com/Picture’: No such file or directory cp: cannot stat ‘7.jpg’: 
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I think the spaces are fowling things up
<user99393> wafflejock, my permissions on the file are -rw-r--r--
<nimbiotics> wafflejock: THX
<user99393> that means I do have read permissions right?
<wafflejock> nimbiotics, np good luck, unfortunately I only installed cinammon on my parents computer but haven't used it much myself aside from being sure it was simple enough for them
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: try
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: for i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp "$i" /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup; done
<wafflejock> user99393, yeah read for user group and other
<wafflejock> user99393, are you SSHed into the box?
<wafflejock> typically you would see it cat still but it might be scrolling for a while
<MannyLNJ> ee eeee_ for i in `cat ~/tocopy`; do cp "$i" /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup; done   gives same errors
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: eeee_ To copy files that have errors you can use this construction. I'e written it safely so it only displays the commands it would execute, until you edit out the second 'echo'
<wafflejock> user99393, is it just hanging on cat?
<user99393> <wafflejock> user99393, is it just hanging on cat?
<user99393> yes it just hangs on cat
<user99393> wafflejock, im not sshed into it
<user99393> its my pc
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: eeee_ : FROM="."; TO="/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup"; while read file; do echo "Copying $file to $TO/${file##*/}"; echo cmd= dd if=$file of=$TO/${file##*/} conv=noerror,sync; done < <(find $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg')
<Guest19154> Seven_Six_Two, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:versable/elementary-update
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  what location do I run it from?
<wafflejock> user99393, I have no idea.... you might try using vi or nano or pico to open the file
<wafflejock> if, vi use Esc :q Enter to exit, nano or pico I think both use Ctrl+X (Ctrl+O to write out)
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: the directory where the files you want to recover are... e.g. if the files are in and below "/home/$USER/Pictures", that's the directory to start in. The 'find' will search sub-directories *but* the backup will only be one directory deep... if you need to preserve the directory structure, we need to get a bit more sophisticated
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  Not concerned about directory structure. I'll dump them into a folder for her to sort once the new drive and os is on
<Guest19154> I'm having a problem adding ppas.  I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/Nh76GtaQ I used the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:versable/elementary-update
<wafflejock> Guest19154, not positive but think it's trying to say that PPA doesn't have packages for your specific OS version
<wafflejock> hopefully someone else can confirm
<MannyLNJ>   TJ-: No good  :-(   Just a snip Copying ./Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/Local Settings/Application Data/Microsoft/Messenger/kerropi81@hotmail.com/Sharing Folders/randalicuss@hotmail.com/Picture 5.jpg to /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/Picture 5.jpg dd: unrecognized operand ‘and’ Try 'dd --help' for more information. Copying ./Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/Local Settings/Application Data/Microsoft/Messenge
<Guest19154> oh ok
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: well for completeness, this is how to preserve the directory structure: FROM="."; TO="/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup"; while read file; do echo "Copying $file to $TO/${file##*/}"; mkdir -p "$TO/$(dirname $file)" ; dd if="$file" of="$TO/$(dirname $file)/${file##*/}" conv=noerror,sync; done < <(find $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg')
<wafflejock> user99393, any luck with nano or vi?
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: that variation also copes with spaces in the paths
<Guest76284> need help to get dvd to work have all plugins and dvdread4 installed and vlc  and restricted plugins ?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  Still is failing
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  d: failed to open ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/./Windows.old\n.\nSettings\nUsers\nData/HP/LGT/Data/Models/Images/load_photopaper2.jpg’: No such file or directory mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/./Windows.old\n.\nSettings\nUsers\nData’: Invalid argument dd: failed to open ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup/./Windows.old\n.\nSettings\nUsers\nData/HP/LGT/Data/Models/Images/load_photopaper
<Guest76284> no one will help ?
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Are those "\n" literal in the paths to the files?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  I don't think so  I think of of the commands generated them
<xangua> Guest76284: after installing libdvdread4, did you run the script¿
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Is the system language set to English, or some other?
<OerHeks> Guest76284 did you try other dvd´s? not all dvd's will work
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  I assume English. I'm booted off a USB stick with a "live cd" and need to copy the files to another USB stick.  I'm willing to go to a private channel if you want
<Guest76284> no but i will
<Guest76284> no but i will
<niop> wafflejock: have done the sym linking as suggest in link, but pip install PIL gives:   Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement PIL
<niop>   Some externally hosted files were ignored (use --allow-external PIL to allow).
<niop> Cleaning up...
<niop> No distributions at all found for PIL
<niop> Storing debug log for failure in /root/.pip/pip.log
<wafflejock> niop, this might be it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21242107/pip-install-pil-dont-install-into-virtualenv
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I'm trying to figure out why the paths have got literal characters in... I presume the path is actually "backup/./Windows.old/Settings/Users/Data/HP/LGT/Data/Models/Images/load_photopaper2.jpg" ?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  the root of the drive is "Old Drive" and under there is Windows.old and then directorys with spaces in the name
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  like "Documents and settings"
<niop> wafflejock:  yeah ok.. just saw that in a page that came up.  will give it a fling. fingers crossed. enough install issues already.  having had some more adventurous ones getting image libraries working with nodejs. resorting to python.
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  one file is at /media/ubuntu/Old Drive/Windows.old/Documents and Settings/HelpAssistant/Local Settings/Application Data/Microsoft/Messenger/kerropi81@hotmail.com/Sharing Folders/jdfann@hotmail.com/house.jpg
<Geo> Hi, I have eth0 (192.168.10.10) and eth1 (192.168.20.10), both /24 subnets. if I do ping -I eth1 192.168.10.10 , i get 100% packet loss. ip route has: default via 192.168.20.1 dev eth1   . What other route do I need to add in to get successful pings?
<wafflejock> niop, ah I've only used gd2 stuff in PHP dunno with node er python
<ttal> i have an ssd that ubuntu server is installed on. I also have 2 x 3TB internal hdd i want raid1 setup on. I have to do this after installation of ubuntu desktop right? Is there official documentation on doing that?
<Deihmos> chrome seem to suck on ubuntu
<wafflejock> Deihmos, how so? also have you tried chromium and chrome or?
<Guest76284> no go on other dvds
<Guest76284> press play and then it just stops
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  May I send you the text file with all the file names?
<wafflejock> ttal, believe this is the most recent doc on RAID https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<wafflejock> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: so "/Documents and Settings/" became "\n.\nSettings\nUsers\nData" ... that doesn't make sense
<photon> Hi. Two hours ago I unmounted an ext4 partition. I tried to remount it half an hour ago, got an error (don't remember the exact wording, but IIRC something about bad descriptors was in it). dmesg showed "group descriptors corrupted" for that partition. I ran fsck on it. It fixed tens of thousands of "Group descriptor ... checksum is invalid." errors, tens of thousands of "Free blocks count wrong for group" errors, and just as many "Inode bitmap differ
<photon> ences" errors, followed by another bunch of "free inode count wrong" errors. After an hour of fixing, I got no more errors and remounted the partition. At first glance, it seems all my files are still there and intact. What could have caused this? Could it be that the HDD is failing? SMART shows no such indication and no errors. Should I buy a new HDD? Should I reformat? Or can I safely continue to use this partition? Thank you!
<ttal> wafflejock: awesome thank you.
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  I have no idea
<niop> wafflejock: just when i thought was clear of the woods, running pip install command produced: Command /usr/bin/python -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/tmp/pip_build_root/PIL/setup.py';exec(compile(getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__).read().replace('\r\n', '\n'), __file__, 'exec'))" install --record /tmp/pip-DE0ktK-record/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip_build_
<niop> root/PIL
<niop>  
<niop> and..  UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 57: ordinal not in range(128)
<Deihmos> wafflejock, it seems much slower than if i use firefox
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I've not seen that before either; not sure how to deal with it
<wafflejock> Deihmos, believe it tends to take more RAM so it depends on the system for sure
<Deihmos> i have 8gb
<Deihmos> actually 12
<wafflejock> Deihmos, I do web development so I prefer chromes debug tools and profiling tools most of the time, but firefox does seem a little snappier like you say
<wafflejock> Deihmos, ah okay well yeah RAM is probably not a huge issue then.. I have 8 too but even so having to populate all the RAM it's using must take some time
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  I appreciate the assisatance you have given.
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I can't reproduce it here either, which makes me wonder if it is something to do with the NTFS file-system I assume is the source
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  it could be. I just saw a bash script at http://askubuntu.com/questions/180215/how-can-i-search-for-files-in-all-sub-directories-using-the-shell-and-then-copy that may work but I don't know to mofify it for my needs
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: If you only run the 'find' as a test, do you see those strange path constructs? "find $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg' "
<TJ-> MannerMan: you may need to preceed that with "FROM=.", of course
<Deihmos> skype on ubuntu is very disappointing
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  You want me to type find $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg' " at the ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/Old Drive$  prompt   correct?
<Geo> Hi, I have eth0 (192.168.10.10) and eth1 (192.168.20.10), both /24 subnets. if I do ping -I eth1 192.168.10.10 , i get 100% packet loss. ip route has: default via 192.168.20.1 dev eth1 . Running tcpdump on eth0, I can see the ping requests arriving, but no response going back out. What other route do I need to add in to get successful pings?
<Alexanderrockz> weechat?
<Alexanderrockz> xD
<Psil0Cybin> 14.04 upgrade ;d
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Yes, see if any of the paths have that strange corruption in them
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: It's almost as if there's some UTF-8 characters or control-codes
<niop> wafflejock: problem with pip install is this:   _imagingft.c:73:31: fatal error: freetype/fterrors.h: No such file or directory
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec sh -c 'cp "$@" /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup' {} +
<wafflejock> niop sounds like you need some freetype libraries
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/Old Drive$ $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg' " >                              is all it displays
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: give that a shot
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: You've missed a quote mark out somewhere
<wafflejock> niop, perhaps sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: You've added an extra one (the one I terminated the command with). Type another " and press enter
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  and eeee_  ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/Old Drive$ $FROM -type f -iname '*.jpg' "" bash: .: -t: invalid option .: usage: . filename [arguments] ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/Old Drive$
<Beldar> Deihmos, This is not your what sucks soapbox.
<OerHeks> spaces in names
<TJ-> eeee_: if you use "dd ... conv=noerror,sync" instead of "cp" it'll copy even files with I/O errors
<expunge> or ddrescue
<eeee_> TJ-: MannyLNJ if you copy the file which has the value too large individually, does it work?
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I haven't tried that. At thuis point I forgot what files it is choking on
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: You're sometimes typing the double-quotes I use to delimit the commands I'm showing you, and then you missed the 'find' off :)     "    find . -type f -iname '*.jpg'    "
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  Ok that command is displaying file names correctly no /n or \n and shows spaces!
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I'll leave you in eeee_'s capable hands, I've been fixing servers for the last 24 hours so I need to get some sleep :)
<user99393> found out what was going on, the log had a pound sign in it. I changed the filename to exclude the found sign and grepping it or opening it in vim worked just fine
<user99393> thanks wafflejock
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  thank you again. eeee_  Using the output of find . -type f -iname '*.jpg'   how can I pipe that to copy one file at a time?
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: we already tried that with the for i in ..
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find -type f is the same command -type f means only find files
<eeee_> did you try the command ending with + ?
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec sh -c 'cp "$@" /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup' {} +
<eeee_> it's a work around to the missing argument to -exec error
<eeee_> *for the
<TJ-> Why not just use rsync? :)
<Random832> upgrading to 14.04 LTS, i got a message at the end of do-release-upgrade saying there were 10 errors - i'm running upgrade again but don't know wat do if it has errors again
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  did find /media/ubuntu/Old\ Drive -iname "*.jpg" -exec sh -c 'cp "$@" /media/ubuntu/3882-C811/backup' {} +  and same falures  cp: error reading ‘/media/ubuntu/Old Drive/Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Pictures/Misc/Misc 041.jpg’: Value too large for defined data type cp: failed to extend ‘/media/ubuntu/3882-C811/newback/Misc 041.jpg’: Value too large for defined data type
<Random832> MannyLNJ: how big is the file?
<onats> is it possible to upgrade distribution versions while skipping some in the middle?
<onats> i.e. form 13.04 - 14.04
<wafflejock> rsync++
<niop> wafflejock: still on the freetype issue.  tried on a fresh ubuntu image and the same msg:  "E: Unable to locate package freetype".  did this: apt-get install freetype*, and it installed some stuff successfully. but pip install comes up with same error.  guess no need to redo symlinks.
<xangua> onats: no, only from LTS to LTS
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: try this cp "/media/ubuntu/Old Drive/Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Pictures/Misc/Misc 041.jpg" ~/
<onats> so i have to go to 13.10 and then 14.04?
<MannyLNJ> Random832:  One min
<niop> wafflejock: * tried apt-get install freetype and got the same msg, that should be
<xangua> onats: yes, backups are always good idea and a fresh install would be faster
<MannyLNJ> eeee_: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/3882-C811$ cp "/media/ubuntu/Old Drive/Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Pictures/Misc/Misc 041.jpg" ~/ cp: error reading ‘/media/ubuntu/Old Drive/Windows.old/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Pictures/Misc/Misc 041.jpg’: Value too large for defined data type cp: failed to extend ‘/home/ubuntu/Misc 041.jpg’: Value too large for defined data type
<ross`> I installed ubuntu on my friends windos 8 laptop and it won't boot
<ross`> he has /dev/sda1 1b ntfs
<wafflejock> niop, there's a bit of info on 14.04 with regard to freetype libs http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20325473/error-installing-python-image-library-using-pip-on-mac-os-x-10-9
<ross`> /dev/sda2 260mb fat32
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Is the Live ISO 32-bit ?
<ross`> which has boot flag
<MannyLNJ> Random832:  36.8 k
<ross`> for some reason it shows up in grub but can't be booted from
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  No 64 Bit
<eeee_> MannyLNJ: i think this has to do with bad sectors?
<eeee_> TJ-: ?
<wafflejock> ross`, can you be more specific what happens when you try to boot which OS are you selecting (does either work)
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I think so too
<ross`> it can't find it
<ross`> but when ubuntu boots it mounts the windows boot partition in /boot/efi
<eeee_> what would happen if he dosfsck'd the drive?
<ross`> if i look at /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<ross`> i see bootmgfw.efi and bootmgr.efi
<ross`> grub tries to load bootmgfw.efi and fails
<ross`> even though it exists
<ross`> wafflejock: booting ubuntu works fine
<ross`> trying to boot windows again
<ross`> in /boot/efi/EFI i have folders: Boot, Microsoft, toshiba, ubuntu.
<wafflejock> ross` conversation here about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102337
<ross`> each of those have another Boot dir, then a .efi
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  I'm willing to try anything at this point
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  How do I check it under the live usb?
<wafflejock> MannyLNJ, have you tried rsync? or perhaps ddrescue
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I may have it .... I wonder if the path length is larger than the maximum allowed... are there some files that succeed, but files with long paths failing, or do short paths fail too?
<niop> wafflejock: alternative imaging lib for python, Pillow, installed ok.. so using that to avoid headache getting PIL going.
<MannyLNJ> wafflejock:  No to both. I am not familair with either
<wafflejock> niop, ah well glad you found some work around
<wafflejock> MannyLNJ, rsync is used for making backups not sure if it will provide more error correcting or attempts since it's generally used over a network but ddrescue has helped me with corrupt DVDs before http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/
<wafflejock> ddrescue will do multiple passes trying to copy the blocks
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  it could be the length of the path I'm not sure.
<wafflejock> it will take anything it's sure of on the first pass then on subsequent passes will try failed block copies
<ross`> wafflejock: fckin secure boot yo ;0
<wafflejock> ross`, yeah I really haven't dealt much with  EFI
<ross`> first time i've made a windows 8 laptop dual boot
<wafflejock> ross` I have a System76 computer I ran Windows on it initially but now it's just Ubuntu Gnome with windows in a VM
<MannyLNJ> wafflejock:   TJ-  eeee_  I cand't even open the file in the viewer from  where it is. Same error Error reading from file: Value too large for defined data type
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: can you show us "stat /path/to/file" via the pastebin ?
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: It's on a NTFS file-system, yes?
<wafflejock> MannyLNJ, sorry got to this conversation late did you run fsck on the disk would like to know file-system too
<wafflejock> with NTFS you'll need to use windows CheckDsk utility isntead of fsck I'm pretty sure
<MannyLNJ> TJ-: Yes NTFS
<MannyLNJ> eeee_:  TJ-  wafflejock  Pastebin link http://pastebin.com/arGB5La4
<MannyLNJ> wafflejock: can't boot into Windows on the trive. Endless repair cycle on Win 8. That's why I'm trying to copy off what I can
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I'm wondering if that file has an alternate stream - NTFS allows several different sets of content within one file, the default stream you usually see is :0 but there could be other much larger streams attached. If not that, then I think the block allocation for the file has sparse blocks *and* the block count has been corrupted to some ridiculously large number
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  dmesg  is showing drive errors
<TJ-> MannerMan: You need to do that again *any* spaces in a path means you must surround the entire path in double or single quotes
<TJ-> MannerMan: That doesn't surprise me :)
<TJ-> oops,... those last 2 messages were for MannyLNJ
<wafflejock> To many Man's man man
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  http://pastebin.com/ZpFN2fdx
<TJ-> Tab-complete needs to get some intelligence and realise I want the same name again
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: That's a directory, was that intentional?
<MannyLNJ> TJ  No I may have goofed there
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: :) .... The time this is taking, I'm thinking you'd be better off using ddrescue to clone the entire failing drive, then do the recovery from the good clone
<reisio> just restore from backup :)
<MannyLNJ> TJ-:  If I had a spare drive to clone it to I would. I onl;y have a smaller drive for her
<MannyLNJ> reisio: Again if she had a backup I would
<reisio> buy another drive
<reisio> you'll need more space eventually anyways
<reisio> particularly if you haven't had a backup system
<MannyLNJ> Resio my friend had a backup system which silently failed and she did not know the backups were not being saved
<reisio> you had a backup system but you don't have space for a backup?
<MannyLNJ> reisio:  It's not my pc. It's a family friends. I had her setup with a backup to another system in her house. That one started corrupting the files and she didn't tell me until her computer was bsoding
<reisio> so both drives are hosed?
<reisio> to me that is just all the more reason to get another drive...
<Lisa1> Hi Just a quick one- Don't know why my Ubuntu system is so slow - even though the memory ulization is 69% and Swap 20%.  CPU is around 60% and 43%. My laptop is 2008 born :)
<MannyLNJ> resiso Yers that's why I have a drive on order for her. But I need to recover and get her up by Thuersday
<Lisa1> Any pointers ??
<reisio> Lisa1: slow?
<reisio> MannyLNJ: buy local then
<reisio> get an external from walmart, use it, then take it back
<reisio> it's immoral, but so is walmart
<MannyLNJ> Resio I will see if she has the funds to do that.
<MannyLNJ> TJ-: eeee_ wafflejock  Thank you for your attempts I am going to go to sleep
<chriys> hey guys do you know a better editor than nano ? one which can at least shows me line number
<riz0n> Hey guys. I just upgraded my Ubuntu computer from 12.04 to 14.04 and now PHP is not processing on Apache. What do I need to look at/fix to restore PHP on my Web Server?
<reisio> chriys: you can't use a GUI editor?
<reisio> riz0n: logs
<chriys> reisio: If I'll need the graphic interface, then no
<reisio> chriys: try nano -cuw
<[Eli]> Could someone help me get my Ethernet card working by installing the driver using an .inf file please?
<Guest32233> I've got a twin monitor setup using intel HD 2500 graphics. Running a program in wine seems to have screwed up my configuration - the right screen is now shifted left about 10%. The right two inches of the screen are black and the cursor won't move into this area, and the left two inches are off the edge of the screen. This only happens on the native 1680x1050 resolution, the other resolutions are okay.Does anyone know how I can reset my
<Guest32233>  config
<[Ex0r]> try using the auto adjust button on the monitor ?
<Lisa1> reisio, Yes I mean it takes ages to bring up the screen after I click
<chriys> thx reisio
<reisio> Lisa1: what screen?
<Lisa1> Anything such as the system monitor or browser etc.. applications I mean
<Guest32233> [Ex0r]: thanks, that fixed it!
<reisio> Lisa1: what's your graphics device?
<niop> wafflejock: bad news. pillow installed fine, but on building node, error msg appears not that dissimilar to freetype .h not being found: ../src/Image.h:19:21: fatal error: "gif_lib.h: No such file or directory".. i think i added symlinks for that before.  related to cairo libs which i installed before.
<riz0n> reisio: this is what the "logs" show: 10.100.1.254 - - [11/Aug/2014:23:16:08 -0400] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 8380 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.3; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/36.0.1985.125 Safari/537.36"
<reisio> riz0n: no, you need eror logs :)
<Lisa1> Its the ATI Radeon
<reisio> you might try a different graphics driver
<riz0n> reisio: where would I find "error logs" ...???
<reisio> or using an unaccelerated window manager
<reisio> riz0n: in /var/log/, after you enable them
<reisio> #httpd
<Lisa1> I am just wondering if the system slows down as it ages ??? I mean component deteoration?
<rodney77> Hi, I can't shut down my computer. The shutdown sequence goes to 'reboot: will now halt' and then it just hangs there
<Beldar> Lisa1, Not in any empirical way of measuring.
<rodney77> i also can't suspend it just wakes right back up
<Beldar> Lisa1, Closest would be bad block on a HD probably.
<Beldar> or plural blocks
<reisio> rodney77: check BIOS
<rodney77> thanks, reisio. I'll check it now. I also can't get wake on lan to work since upgrading ubuntu and that used to work
<Beldar> rodney77, Same thing from the guest account or a live?
<rodney77> beldar, let me check guest now
<rodney77> ok, from the guest, i shutdown and still got 'reboot: system halted'
<rodney77> i will try suspending from there
<rodney77> ok, suspend doesn't work either
<rodney77> let me look for a live disk
<Beldar> rodney77, So when halted what do you do and how many times have you done it?
<azureuser> exit
<azureuser> lol
<geekmasterflash> Hello, I am wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a problem I am having, my system seems to be locking up at random
<geekmasterflash> I thought it was graphics card related, but it's happening even with a brand new card
<geekmasterflash> (I thought so due to the nature of the lock up occuring when video/video games were being played)
<geekmasterflash> Can anyone give me some idea where I should even begin looking?
<rodney77> beldar, when it halts i simply press the power off button, because the filesystems have already unmounted.
<cato1986> hi
<cato1986> is there anyone here that knows grub
<Ben64> cato1986: find out by describing your issue in as much detail as possible
<rodney77> beldar, reisio, i'm still trying to get a book disk going. bear with me...
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: I'm checking on something
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: Take your time
<somsip> geekmasterflash: does it lock up totally, or does video just fail to update?
<geekmasterflash> somsip: Total system lock
<niop> anyone an idea why "apt-get install pixman" produces this error: "E: Unable to locate package pixman"?
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: do you have pastebinit installed?
<somsip> !info pixman | niop
<ubottu> niop: Package pixman does not exist in trusty
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: I do now :)
<cato1986> my grub installation did not go right
<somsip> niop: because it does not exist after precise from what I can tell
<niop> somsip: and ubotto: the first line is ...
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: Get some system info so we have something to work with.  command line:  cat /proc/cpuinfo>sysinfo.txt&&free -m>>sysinfo.txt&&df -h>>sysinfo.txt&&cat sysinfo.txt|pastebinit
<niop> somsip: !info pixman.. is what?
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8023270/
<cato1986> rude
<somsip> niop: it tells you about the package. It tells you it does not exist.
<niop> somsip: so what if i need cairo? which depends on pixman
<somsip> !info cairo
<ubottu> Package cairo does not exist in trusty
<cato1986_> hi
<somsip> niop: where are you planning to install cairo from?
<cato1986_> i have a grub question/problem
<niop> somsip: anywhere that works. initially downloaded with curl. .but then i think with apt-get. forgotten what the result was.  been going around in circles the last day or so trying to get image library installed for python.. PIL or Pillow.
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: Is the locking up random or while using any particular app?
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: Well, it locks up most constantly when I playing games, or when listening to music on Clementine
<niop> *actually for node.. but switched to python in case that would prove less problematic with installing.. but issues with that as well.
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: But only when the music program is itself open, not when it's minumized
<somsip> niop: ignoring the cairo part for a minute then, what's wrong with this>
<somsip> !info python-pil | niop
<ubottu> niop: python-pil (source: pillow): Python Imaging Library (Pillow fork). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 270 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<niop> link i was going from to install cairo https://github.com/Automattic/node-canvas/wiki/Installation---OSX#installing-cairo
<somsip> niop: are you running OSX or Ubuntu?
<niop> latter
<niop> on digitalocean.. under docker if that means something.
<somsip> niop: anyway, moot point. Do you just want Python-PIL? If so, what is wrong with using the package?
<niop> somsip:  what's wrong with.... info python-pil output? in regard to earlier msg
<somsip> niop: no, if you want python-pil why can't you just 'sudo apt-get install python-pil'?
<niop> u mean it's pre installed?
<niop> ic
<niop> trying it now
<niop> installed ok
<somsip> niop: so does that solve your problem?
<niop> what about the other things.. if you might know of something with that.. as in.. simple command.. apt-get install pixman.. producing "E: Unable to locate package pixman".. because that happens on a number of packages.
<niop> that relates to precise you were saying
<niop> say freetype
<somsip> niop: you can only install packages that are available. Pixman is not available. You can use '!find {name}' in here to try to locate packages
<somsip> !find freetype | niop
<ubottu> niop: Found: libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev, freetype2-demos, libfont-freetype-perl, libisfreetype-java
<rodney77> ok beldar, reisio, I was able to shut down correctly using a live disk I found. it was 12.04 32 bit, though, and I have 14.04 64 bit installed
<niop> ic
<niop> that's great.
<somsip> niop: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rodney77> I should mention that when I had an older os on there i could shut down
<niop> probably as much as i can get in this dept. anything else might relatee to dokku, which builds node.  seems to not find .h files.  freetype.h for example.
<somsip> niop: node as in node.js? Maybe best (though not officially good advice) to use the PPA as it is very up to date
<niop> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<niop> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<niop> Release:	14.04
<niop> Codename:	trusty
<somsip> niop: so !info and !find will work fine as the previous examples
<niop> yeah.. js.. not sure what ppa is.. but can check it out.
<niop> info and find to check what packages are installed/available, if typed name isn't found. thanks.
<somsip> niop: this one, but PPAs are not supported in here, so if you come back asking for support if it goes wrong, forget it. You need to contact the package maintainer. Saying that, I find this PPA to be stable http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/chris_lea_nodejs
<niop> fair enough.. enough issues without having to worry about custom ppas no doubt.
<somsip> niop: so...anything else?
<niop> will have a look, thanks.
<somsip> niop: np
<niop> that's all.. for a while, hopefully.  you've been a great help.
<somsip> niop: you're welcome
<bong1> so do we now have a clickey like program on linux? https://www.grc.com/freeware/clickey.htm
<geekmasterflash> bong1: That sounds like possibly the worst idea I have ever heard.
<Beldar> rodney77, If it were me since I'm set up for fresh installs always, I would just do a fresh install. However that is just me, I never do distro upgrades.
<neldogz> Switched from Windows 8.1 to Ubuntu 14.04 and it's working well for me.. Just one question I was hoping someone could clarify, is there a go to tool to search and clean malware or viruses affecting a GNU\Linux machine? How would one know if your system has caught something nasty?
<rodney77> Beldar, this is a fresh install
<somsip> !av | neldogz
<ubottu> neldogz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: There is clamav, which I think works well.
<bong1> geekmasterflash: why?
<rodney77> i mean, it's fresh as of a few weeks ago. I installed from disk but I can't find that disk right now
<Beldar> rodney77, Was it this way before a update, were you able to check?
<geekmasterflash> bong1: Because your computer will turn into a miserable cacaphony of noise?
<somsip> !info bleachbit | neldogz (as a CCleaner-like)
<ubottu> neldogz (as a CCleaner-like): bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<rodney77> beldar, I can't say for sure, but I could have sworn it shut down fine when I first installed it
<Beldar> rodney77, In other words was it ever correct?
<rodney77> yes, I believe it was.
<rodney77> You know, I installed openvpn
<neldogz> geekmasterflash, what about rootkits and all that should I be worried?
<rodney77> do you think that would have done it? That seemed to put new users in my logon screen and everything
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: Highly unlikely. 99% of all viruses target windows systems.
<neldogz> somsip, i am familiar with bleachbit, its a great program
<bong1> geekmasterflash:  i would want that
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: There are some that I have seen that attack unix system, but those tend to focus on webservers
<somsip> neldogz: so those are your two likely packages - Bleachbit and ClamAV (if you really need an anti-virus)
<neldogz> somsip, i read that clamav will only clean windows viruses.. is this true that it wont detect ones targeting GNU\Linux?
<Beldar> rodney77, Hard to say really. If it was working and now not it is rather unusual but we do not know how you have modified the install. Or if it is a hardware issue or software.
<somsip> neldogz: there aren't really (m)any viruses targetting linux, which is why it refers to W32 viruses
<neldogz> clamav it is
<neldogz> thank you guys that clarifies things
<somsip> neldogz: np. Though I don't claim to be an expert on these things, so do a bit or reading around it in case you find out something more helpful
<ttal> is it recommended to use lvm these days?
<neldogz> somsip, i am always cautious of the software I install. I guess I am just worried about stuff from web browsing.. coming from Windows it was very easy to get infected with some type of malware variant by just googling around
<neldogz> Ubuntu has been solid for me and is consistent.. works the same every day which I love..
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: It's very, very unlikely you'd get a virus that way on Linux
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: That said, that is only because of what is called security through obscurity
<neldogz> geekmasterflash, thank you
<somsip> neldogz: fair observation. I've been on Ubuntu for a few years with no protection other than careful browsing habits, and have had no problems. My wife uses W32 and I regular find infections on there
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: Linux is not used by enough people to warrant such attacks
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: As linux becomes more popular for personal computing, that will likely be very different.
<neldogz> that makes sense
<bong1> if there was just a switch where we could turn on and off clicking keyboard type of sounds in linux, i would be one happy camper.
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: you don't get virii in Linux like you can in windows.  You would need to go through extraordinary lengths to get a virus.  You would need to get and run it.......Usually, by default, most downloads are not executable (I said usually) by default.  But getting software from an untrusted (not part of the Ubuntu repositories or a relatively trustworthy vendor like skype, et al would get you infected.  If you do manage to
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: I am never going to tell anyone they can NOT get a virus.
<ColdFyre> is it possible to automatically authenticate against an openldap server and then a windows AD server only if the openldap server goes down?
<somsip> bong1: unsupported - https://github.com/aitjcize/Qwertickle
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: Linux is well adapted against the methods of many, if not most vectors of attack
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: But that is only true today, for now.
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: Unforseen things happen all the time.
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash:  I didn't say you can't, just that you would need to go through steps to get infected.  Unlike windows where you just need to visit a website
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: And that might be Linux too, one day.
<geekmasterflash> Jeffrey_f: When it comes to security, a bit of paranoia is healthy.
<neldogz> I once read something along the lines of; you are at risk unless you can trust every software package  on your computer.. GNU\Linux gives us that ability to trust everything by using the official repos
<neldogz> It's such a powerful concept
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: Indeed it is. However, even that can be a blind spot.
<neldogz> With Windows whenever you want to try something out you head over to a download site and theres a huge risk involved installing from there... all closed source..
<Jeffrey_f> geekmasterflash: Agreed on the paranoia and NOTHING is completely fool proof
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: Indeed. But sometimes deeply trusted packets can hide vulnerablities: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/data-center/hackers-have-a-bad-name-but-one-may-have-saved-the-internet-as-we-know-it/
<geekmasterflash> neldogz: There is few other libraries trusted, and more nessicary than BIND.
<bong1> somsip: can  i ask you if i have questions abt installing qwerticle? i was reading the instructions and find it  to be daunting for a  beginner.
<neldogz> geekmasterflash, thats a great article thanks!
<pam> I'm trying to install google drive tools on ubuntu...tried to get authorization from google...Method Not Allowed Error 405
<pam> I think its an oauth error?
<geekmasterflash> pam: People still use POST?
<fishcooker> i have install x11vnc + openbox + slim.. but still i i can't x11vnc there is message complaining "XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY." what should i install?
<geekmasterflash> fishcooker: Did you install xorg?
<Lisa1> Beldar, How do you ascertain the bad blocks in the HDD
<ttal> does installing ubuntu-desktop install any programs with it?
<Ben64> ttal: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, so yes, it installs many things
<Abhijit> ttal, lots of
<Beldar> Lisa1, There are smartcheck tools. The install has on in the disks app top right corner dropdown. There are command line ones, not really an area I can really speak with authority in however.
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Older info, but makes the point: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-desktop
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: The packages listed as depends would be downloaded as a matter of course should you use apt-get
<ttal> Ben64: so apart from a gui if installed from ubuntu desktop, it will install a word processor and other things?
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: why not link to http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: My googlefu wasn't strong enough to add, "trusty" apparently.
<Ben64> ttal: yeah, installs the ubuntu desktop, with all its apps and stuff
<reversiblean> Hi, can we safely ignore errors appear in syslogs?
<jcbjoe> im on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS trusty and in xfce thunar all my icons are not there / i see files no icons
<jcbjoe> any ideas ?
<reversiblean> For example "ubuntu kernel: [    0.106647] ACPI BIOS Error (bug): \_SB_.PCI0.USB1._PSW: Object (Integer) must be a control method with 1 arguments (20131115/nsarg     uments-147)" appears after every reboot
<ttal> Ben64: Abhijit: I see thanks guys
<fishcooker> not yet geekmasterflash sudo apt-get install xorg --no-install-recommend?
<geekmasterflash> fishcooker: I am not an expert, but I do know that the x11vnc package only works if you have the X system installed.
<geekmasterflash> fishcooker: "x11vnc does not create an extra display (or X desktop) for remote control. Instead, it uses the existing X11 display shown on the monitor of a Unix-like computer in real time, unlike other Linux alternatives such as TightVNC Server. "
<fishcooker> ok your suggest is my command geekmasterflash LoL
<ttal> Ben64: Abhijit: So if I just wanted a minimal install with gui but not all the bundled apps I would just install unity, or xfce etc?
<Abhijit> ttal, which is your current os and what do you want?
<fishcooker>  If NO ONE is logged into an X session yet, but there is a greeter login
<fishcooker>    program like "gdm", "kdm", "xdm", or "dtlogin" running, you will need
<fishcooker>    to find and use the raw display manager MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file.
<fishcooker>    Some examples for various display managers
<fishcooker> geekmasterflash, what do you suggest?
<geekmasterflash> fishcooker: I suggest installing xorg
<geekmasterflash> fishcooker: But please, bear in mind that I know little. I am judging that from what I read on Wikipedia, just now.
<pam> I'm trying to install google drive tools on ubuntu...tried to get authorization from google...Method Not Allowed Error 405
<ghost0001> were
<daskdt> Hey
<geekmasterflash> pam: Have you seen this? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<daskdt> Anyone know how to install Doom Warrior from tar.gz?
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: I don't know anything about Doom warrior, bit with a tar first you need to untar it: tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz
<Abhijit> daskdt, untar it by cd to directory where tar.gz is and then do tar -zxvff gamefile.tar.gz you will find new folder. there will be README and INSTALL files in it. read those two.
<cfhowlett> daskdt, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<pacoS> Hi I am streaming with google chrome cast and is not is super slow does any one has any tip?
<cfhowlett> pacoS, 1.  check google chrome cast support  2. check network connections and other network apps
<daskdt> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/FJr3naBA
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: There could be any number of issues that might cause that. Slow connection, poor graphics card/out of date drivers, not enough memory, etc
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: We'd need a lot more information.
<cfhowlett> daskdt, no can see.  thank the chinese (firewall).
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: First, you are doing things out of order
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: You can not make or configure a file before it exist
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: You must untar it first.
<pacoS> geekmasterflash, I have a decent card, lots of ram, sounds is good just does not stream at the same speed is pixelated
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: How fast is your internet connection?
<cfhowlett> pacoS, and might your ISP be throttling?
<geekmasterflash> cfhowlett: pacoS: My thought exactly.
<pacoS> geekmasterflash, is 25 Mbps
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: And how fast is it while streaming?
<pacoS> cfhowlett, no in the computer is good speed
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Stream and run a speed test.
<ttal> do I need to setup RAID1 at install, or can I do it afterwards? Baring in mind im installing the OS to an ssd, and I would like to set up RAID1 on other internal hard disks.
<pacoS> geek in the actual computer is right when I put it on tv is pixed
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Thus why we are looking at your connection as the issue.
<cfhowlett> pacoS, run a test and report:     http://www.speedtest.net/
<pacoS> geekmasterflash, let me check thanks cfhowlett thanks!
<daskdt> http://pastebin.com/u6FHiWn0
<daskdt> What do I do next?
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: You need to put the command I have given you twice
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: only change the name to match the name of your tarball
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: If you already have, and those two other files are what came out
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: Well, they could be executable
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: Try ./(whatever)
<pacoS> geekmasterflash, 26 down 2.6 up
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: I dont know if your system is x86 or 64
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: So you'd need to know
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: That upload might be your problem
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: When streaming, the upload is more important the the download
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: And that upload speed, is fairly bad for streaming audio
<daskdt> I did
<geekmasterflash> daskdt: And? I can not see your screen. You need to be more descriptive.
<pacoS> geekmasterflash,  but why on the computer works and on the chrmecast not?
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Because you are not actually uploading anything when looking at it locally
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: You are hitting the home address
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Which has however fast your ethernet card can go for up and download speed
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Once you actually stream across the net
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: It's effected by the upload speed of your connection
<geekmasterflash> pacoS: Not your local ethernet port.
<_44trent4> Hey is ATI Mobillity Radeon HD 2600 supported anymore?
<wafflejock> _44trent4, doesn't look like the proprietary driver supports it http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-4LINReleaseNotes.aspx
<jorge> how do I view which repository a package came from?
<wafflejock> _44trent4, discussion about work-arounds here http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-ubuntu-12-04-2-and-higher-fglrx-legacy-unsuppor
<wafflejock> jorge, sudo apt-cache policy <package>
<jorge> thx
<chriys> hey guys does someone knows how to setup rpm repository ?
<dotblank> hmm, I know how to set up a debain repo but thats it
<dotblank> wouldn't be called a yum repo anyway
<wafflejock> a repo or a package? (either way I can't help on that one)
<yanbing> have issue with gui which keeps restarting after resuming from suspend on a laptop running 14.04\
<chriys> well this is the link I'm following https://github.com/kaltura/platform-install-packages/blob/master/doc/install-kaltura-redhat-based.md
<yanbing> any ideas?
<crazyhorse> hey all.. any idea how to manage 1000's of documents amongst multiple people?
<crazyhorse> mainly libreoffice documents... we also have 5 laptops so always not in the same place but we need access to all the documents
<chriys> wafflejock: after I run sudo alien -i http://installrepo.kaltura.org/releases/kaltura-release.noarch.rpm  I can see that there's an installed package kaltura-release but I can't figure out where it's locate
<yanbing> happens everytime the laptop resumes from sleep and makes it unusable\
<yanbing> have to reboot to reuse it
<malkauns> crazyhorse: have them all on one server then sshfs mount the location on each laptop
<crazyhorse> yeah but how to manage things like changes?
<crazyhorse> also some users need access to some documents, others to other documents
<crazyhorse> and unlike software where each file is quite small this can be gb's of data (i.e. in our git repos)
<crazyhorse> also they need to have "local" access to the files
<dotblank> Honestly, I would just use google doc's
<crazyhorse> i.e. without an internet connection
<crazyhorse> google docs is hopeless without internet
<crazyhorse> we've been using google docs for years
<dotblank> Why no internet then?
<crazyhorse> also google docs is a huge security problem in terms of it has no layered security
<dotblank> get a google drive sync service like insync
<crazyhorse> once you login you get access to all the documents
<Coburn|2> > rpms in deb environment
<Coburn|2> use alien
<crazyhorse> dotblank: working on the move, trains etc, other officies
<dotblank> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Coburn|2> Yeah, make sure you bold the 'danger' tag
<Coburn|2> otherwise, compile from source like a boss
<dotblank> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Sachiru> @crazyhorse: How much are you willing to pay for what you want?
<wafflejock> crazyhorse, have you checked out ownCloud?
<crazyhorse> wafflejock: yeah, let me have alook
<crazyhorse> Sachiru: i don't mind paid for services
<dotblank> wafflejock: for use with 1000s of documents, I do not know
<crazyhorse> but i dont' want to use something like google docs or zoho
<Sachiru> Why not?
<wafflejock> I'm not sure how it goes in terms of user access and whatnot
<crazyhorse> google docs formatting is awful
<Sachiru> Google Docs can do per-document access controls.
<dotblank> Well insync is a really good drive implementation that offlines and auto converts google docs
<crazyhorse> you can not write business documents with them
<Sachiru> What file formats do you often use?
<crazyhorse> google docs is good when you want to collaborate on the same document
<dotblank> https://www.insynchq.com/
<crazyhorse> .odt mostly
<crazyhorse> and then export to .doc, .docx .pdf when needed
<Guest11621> how to repair some wrongs in making page number automatically in ubuntu
<crazyhorse> hmmmm, i'm surprised there is not a git like document management system
<chriys> I think I'm lost I used this command to install a repo alien -i http://installrepo.kaltura.org/releases/kaltura-release.noarch.rpm to set up a repo
<wafflejock> crazyhorse, there's git :P
<somsip> crazyhorse: git
<dotblank> and just write all documents in latex
<crazyhorse> waffljock: yeah i could.. haha i'm scared of training the non-computer people though
<chriys> but after that if I run apt-get install package-name it says that the package it's already installed
<crazyhorse> also.. it's not like it will store deltas of odt documents
<wafflejock> crazyhorse, http://incubator.apache.org/wave/
<chriys> but I can't manage to find where the package is installed
<dotblank> well ODT can be stored as deltas
<dotblank> if you have uncompressed ODTs
<somsip> chriys: installing rpms with alien is asking for trouble. Can't you get this package in something that is more ubuntu friendly?
<dotblank> chriys: What is it you are trying to install?
<wafflejock> not sure if wave is just online but know it's related to collaborative editing stuff not sure about offline either just popped in my head
<chriys> somsip: well in the documentation of that package that's the way to do
<chriys> dotblank: Kaltura
<crazyhorse> wafflejock: yeah the important thing is that our documents are very heavily formatted.. for example the last one we did was 49k words, 178 pages.. with headers footers, tables of contents, title pages, cover pages etc.. so really libreoffice and micrsoft word, pages (maybe)and in-design are really the only software that has to do this level to do this
<dotblank> They don't provide a tarball?
<dotblank> crazyhorse: and latex
<somsip> chriys: isn't it some web-based media player, or am i looking at a different kaltura?
<chriys> dotblank: what's a tarball?
<dotblank> chriys: tar.gz file, usually
<Sachiru> @crazyhorse: There's an unofficial SVN for Microsoft, called MagnetSVN (http://magnetsvn.com/).
<chriys> somsip: it's a media server here is their website kaltura.org
<Jeeves_Moss> I've got steam installed, however when I play Solar2, it keeps crashing.  How do I debug?
<Sachiru> Not sure if that fits your needs though.
<wafflejock> chriys, usually you get source in a tar (think it's tape archive) file
<chriys> dotblank: yeah but I got issue with it because I'm running apache 2.4
<crazyhorse> Scahiru: wow that looks awesome
<somsip> chriys: if you want to use alien and rpm you will only get support from Kaltura. Not here. Be warned
<dotblank> chriys: It also appears they have configs for a debian based instal
<chriys> ok understand. Do you know how to locate and installed package ?
<wafflejock> Jeeves_Moss, depends on the app sometimes if you just run in from a terminal you get some output when it crashes
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, I've tried.  the program claims it needs to be run through steam
<dotblank> Also the application itself may have crash logs
<Sachiru> Alternatively you can use TortoiseSVN and this addon (https://code.google.com/p/msofficesvn/)
<wafflejock> Jeeves_Moss, if you want to get in the nitty gritty http://www.dirac.org/linux/gdb/06-Debugging_A_Running_Process.php
<Sachiru> Either way it will still cost you since you'd need a SVN server somewhere.
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, I'm not THAT into it!  I'm a networking guy who's trying to learn programming while maintaining his own dev cluster
<Sachiru> You can probably spin up the Server using Amazon Web Services.
<wafflejock> yeah Jeeves_Moss echo dotblank here would look for logs too, search the net see if it says there are logs anywhere
<wafflejock> Jeeves_Moss, haha yeah was mostly kidding
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, ahhhh, well, most days I have my hands full with this nighmare I made.  So, for now, I'm trying to relax.  but apparently I can't even do that.
<dotblank> maybe attempt to attach an strace to the process?
<SecretFire> im trying to do a sudo chown -R command to my external hdd but i keep getting a I/O error can someone help me fix this?
<wafflejock> Jeeves_Moss, yeah I like solar haven't played it in a while though
<Sachiru> @SecretFire: Generally speaking, quoting the error message would be very helpful
<SecretFire> Sachiru : i can pastebin it for you
<Sachiru> Since I doubt that this channel has psychics who can divine the contents of the error message over the internet.
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, I'm currently downloading Left4Dead since I'm outta bear, and watching "All in the Family"
<Sachiru> Please do.
<wafflejock> Sachiru, I can do that
<Xerophyte> Need a Little help please
<Jeeves_Moss> mmmmm, nothing beats the love of a University campus network for speed
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, what did you break?
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss,  I want to expand partition on Gparted, I googled like hell followed everything but still nothing is working :(
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, is it a live partition?
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, and what is the file format?
<mahesh_> Hello
<SecretFire> Sachiru : its taking a minute when its done ill paste and give u the link
<Xerophyte> It is Yes.. ext4   I am Using VMware and I needed to extend the disk space. Now I cannot merge the two partitions :(
<mahesh_> i want to know bytes of data transfer through rs232 in ubuntu
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, lol.  so you expanded the disk in VMWare?
<Jeeves_Moss> is this the root drive or a drive you an unmount?
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss, Yes It was 30gigs earlier and i  wanted a 100 gigs...  Its the root drive yes.
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, you can't resize a live, mounted disk.  you have to boot into a live CD image, and do it that way
<Sachiru> Uh.
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss,  any solutions.. :/ or you might help me out on Teamviewer if you dont mind please.
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, I had the same issue with my web server.
<Sachiru> Resizing a live, mounted disk will FSCK up the data.
<chriys> is it a good idea to install deb file on ubuntu
<chriys> ?
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, lol.  it's not that hard to do.  one sec.  I'll see if I can find the "howto" that I used.
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm in Linux right now, otherwise, I'd just use my remote software
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, do you have a live CD downloaded onto the host box?
<chriys> I should say what are the risks
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss,  I have the ISO
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, ok, shut down the running system you want to resize.  Then change the CD-ROM properties of that VM to point to the ISO and make sure it's "connected at boot"
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, then you'll have a LiveCD running.  Once you have that, fire up gparted, and go get a coffee (or beer)
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss, one Question. Will I lose the Data?
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, not that I am aware of.  that is if you "grow" the disk.  but I'd backup just ot be safe. it's only 30Gb
<Xerophyte> Jeeves_Moss,  Thanks Bro I will Try it :)
<Sachiru> Good morning, that's a nice tnetennba.
<wafflejock> chriys, deb is the regular package type for ubuntu, ubuntu is based on debian, that said a debian package you manually install might have dependencies you have to manually resolve
<Jeeves_Moss> Xerophyte, np.  just make sure you select the ISO as the image VMWare (host) will present to the guest, and make sure that damned check box is checked!!!  I've pulled my hair out over that a few times
<wafflejock> chriys, apt-get is just a tool to search the repos to find matching debian packages for your system
<chriys> oh ok now getting a better understanding
<wafflejock> chriys, yeah rpms are just for red hat linux so not really compatible in terms of the system setup they expect
<chriys> wafflejock: what about if I convert them using alien?
<viktor89> Anybody know where I could look if my /var/log/mail.log is empty? I have postfix daemon and I want to find the sent mails from the past 2 days :/
<wafflejock> chriys, it's just simpler if you go with debian packages and ideally from a repo, this way you can get security updates or bug fixes
<wafflejock> chriys, is you install an rpm it should be a last resort and something you really need
<wafflejock> if*
<Jeeves_Moss> chriys, take it from someone who thought it was fun to compile from source.  one major update and your server of cards WILL fail
<SirLagz> chriys: what are you trying to install ?
<chriys> Kaltura-Server
<wafflejock> viktor89, depends on how postfix is configured but you look around in /var/spool/mail ?
<SirLagz> chriys: never even heard of that lol. I'll go back into my hole now.
<chriys> the tar version of it gave troubles because I have apache 2.4
<viktor89> wafflejock, I'll take a look there. I haven't looked much around, since I feel kinda clueless about where to start
<chriys> wafflejock: lol I really need it and it's last resort. I have been trying for almost 3 days now to have it up and running if it doesn't I gonna try to go back with tar version and try to fix bugs
<wafflejock> viktor89, is postfix working already?
<wafflejock> chriys, yeah that's really probably your best bet
<wafflejock> looks like they only have rpms so far
<viktor89> hmmm, it's running, but I think something isn't really working. It sends mail with the php mail() functions from my webserver fine, but the sendmail from cmd just hangs
<wafflejock> that or use CentOS or RedHat
<chriys> yeah :-( so sad
<wafflejock> here's a comprehensive guide on postfix configuration includes a testing section viktor89 http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<chriys> If I do so I will go throught all the process of setting up apache mysql php and security (like fail2ban) and iptables :o
<wafflejock> chriys, not really that hard you can install most of them with one command
<wafflejock> chriys, just save your conf files
<chriys> i see
<wafflejock> chriys, I would definitely try building from source for a bit
<chriys> let me try and see
<viktor89> I don't care too much about getting postfix working. It's more that I might have some valuable emails in a log somewhere, that I'd like to find :/
<Jeeves_Moss> stupid steam client.  work out the major bugs before they release the bloody software
<wafflejock> viktor89, well that write up has everything I know about postfix in it, but it depends on the config where the e-mails would be stored
<wafflejock> viktor89, the log will just show login attempts or whatever but not the message body really, that would just be in the /var/spool/mail/virtual (or somewhere around there) or in a database
<wafflejock> viktor89, but depends on the config of postfix
<viktor89> yeah, I'll find the config
<chriys> wafflejock: you know what enought suffering I'm migrating to Centos
<wafflejock> viktor89, it's in /etc/postfix/ something here main.cf and master.cf
<wafflejock> chriys, yeah it's on AWS right?
<chriys> what's AWS ?
<wafflejock> chriys, oh thought you were using Amazon web services
<wafflejock> must have been someone else
<chriys> lol DigitalOcean
<wafflejock> ah k same diff
<wafflejock> take a snapshot/backup, download any files you had to change (conf files, or files in dot folders in your home directory) then spin up a new instance
<viktor89> found it :)
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock,  I wonder how well counter strike source will run on Linux
<Jeeves_Moss> under windows 8.1 it's a pig
<viktor89> play Global Offensive ! :)
<wafflejock> probably 1.5 pigs heh not sure.... actually trying to decide if I should mount an external to install Civ 5 right nwo
<wafflejock> now*
<wafflejock> so glad we can play games on linux thank you Steam
<viktor89> Can highly recommend Kerbal Spaceprogram
<ebenezer> Hi,every body
<Kid-7> Hello I need a solution for this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238946
<wafflejock> viktor89, yeah it's great
<wafflejock> viktor89, only got Intel HD 4000 chipset in my laptop though, better on the desktop for that
<viktor89> yea, indeed. I run it on a GTX670
<wafflejock> viktor89, same in my desktop
<wafflejock> great card
<viktor89> Best game I've ever played, really :)
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, it's sad that my netbook is a quadcore with nVidia graphics that kick my laptop!
<viktor89> love the shadowplay feature they made from nvidia
<wafflejock> viktor89, what's the deal with that?
<Jeeves_Moss> and once you get into the networking world, you don't have time to play anymore.  :-(
<viktor89> it keeps a cache of gameplay video (selectable up to 10 min) which you can quicksave to a file instantly
<wafflejock> Jeeves_Moss, need some way to make $ to get games :P
<wafflejock> viktor89, ah nice
<viktor89> unlike other recording tools, it doesn't lag the game because it uses a dedicated chip on the card :)
<Kid-7> Hello I Need a help.
<wafflejock> Kid-7, what's up
<Beldar> Kid-7, TRy setting the swapiness to 10
<Jeeves_Moss> wafflejock, lol.  I had a nice setup once.  and I will again once I move. I don't have the space for it now.  3 x 32" LCDs
<viktor89> so when something awesome happens in CS (like a flashbang kill) I can quickly save a video of it :)
<Beldar> !swap | Kid-7
<ubottu> Kid-7: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Kid-7> wafflejock, Nothing special
<wafflejock> oh sorry didn't see your original post Kid-7
<Kid-7> Beldar, Will it work ?
<Kid-7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238946
<Kid-7> !http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238946 | wafflejock
<Jeeves_Moss> ......as the steam network chokes AGAIN
<panikudlanka> hi guys i have problem now i reinstal netbook with W7 and chrome now here is firefox and cant load any page but other function are ok. i have xubuntu. ty for help
<Beldar> Kid-7, Gotta try to find out, swapping will make it seem like it is freezing. Setup a conky  that shows swapping to watch it.
<Kid-7> ok.
<Kid-7> which conky?
<wafflejock> yeah looks like it's tearing through your swap space
<Beldar> Kid-7, The main install then any custom one used there are thousands, the ubuntu forum has a thread full of them.
<viktor89> the maillog i have found doesn't seem to hold any content of sent emails :/ just a whole lot of lines with things like Aug  9 13:07:46 plesk courier-pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
<viktor89> I can find the message ID's that I want
<Beldar> Kid-7, Watching if swapping is just a confirmation, I would do the swappiness first. On a stock install you will start swapping at more or less 60% use of the memory.
<helmut_> hi
<viktor89> is there a command to show a mail from it's ID?
<mikodo> When checking all my listed users on my desktop with * cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd *, it lists among them,  " rtkit". A quick search indicates it is normal to have it installed and is a "Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon". What does it watch for? Rootkits? Thanks.
<ikonia> mikodo: no
<mikodo> ikonia, oh
<ikonia> it is not a root kit scanner of any sort
<mikodo> ikonia, Thanks, I'll search more for what it is for.
<zackiv311> anyone ever seen a desktop seemingly suspend/hibernate in 14.04 (xubuntu if it matters) and never come out of sleep?  I can't seem to figure out why it's happening, but after a little while, my desktop becomes unresponsive and won't wake up
<ikonia> zackiv311: not an uncommon complaint
<zackiv311> is there a fix for it? its driving me nuts
<somsip> mikodo: Apparently "RealtimeKit is a D-Bus system service that changes the scheduling policy of user processes/threads to SCHED_RR (i.e. realtime scheduling mode) on request. It is intended to be used as a secure mechanism to allow real-time scheduling to be used by normal user processes."
<ikonia> it depends why it's doing it, there have been a few proven reasons and a few "suggested" reasons, check the bug reports and see what best fits your situation
<mikodo> somsip, Thanks, for googling that for me. :)
<somsip> mikodo: np
<frsfett4> Hello
<SamwiseGamgee> I successfully installed Libre Office 4.3 using the terminal and the Ubuntu Software Centre recognized it as installed.
<SamwiseGamgee> Unfortunately, there's a bunch of optional add ons listed for Libre Office 4.3, the same ones checked off that I saw before I installed anything, some of which I need.
<SamwiseGamgee> And my problem is that I have no way of knowing whether those checkmarked optional add ons are now installed or if they were never installed.
<ikonia> look in the package manager for the packages
<ikonia> they will show up as installed/not installed depending on if they are
<SamwiseGamgee> good idea
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks ikonia
<Sachiru> Query: Anyone recommend something similar to, but better than, McAffee SiteAdvisor or Bitdefender TrafficLight?
<frsfett4> I got no ui before login window, what is wrong?
<ikonia> Sachiru: what is their functionality ?
<ikonia> frsfett4: do you get a command prompt login or just a black screen
<Sachiru> Basically scans URLs against a blacklist and tells you if the site contains malware/spyware/badware
<Sachiru> To prevent people from clicking "Get free Antivirus Pro 2014 With Flash Player"
<ikonia> Sachiru: squid can be very effective like that
<henkpoley> Anybody knows an ubuntu package that installs a DOS bootimage in grub? (for flashing hardware)
<Sachiru> And infecting their PC with so much crapware that I have to nuke and pave.
<ikonia> Sachiru: you use it as a proxy and download known bad lists / point it at online bad lists and it protects
<ikonia> henkpoley: dosbox ?
<ikonia> henkpoley: freedos ?
<frsfett4> ikonia: I get a ui at login, but before this is command.
<henkpoley> DOSbox does not have direct access to the harware
<ikonia> frsfett4: sorry don't understand what you just said
<frsfett4> I got updated my alsa.
<Sachiru> The thing is it's supposed to be installed on laptops to be used by out-of-office guys
<Sachiru> So ideally it should be a browser extension/addon thing
<ikonia> Sachiru: on what OS ?
<frsfett4> I mean before boot at login window the UI is gone.
<henkpoley> ikonia: FreeDOS, you’d still need to figure out how to hook it up into grub. Ought be something that just drops disk image on your system (so you can mount it) and puts it in grub.
<frsfett4> I used a NVIDIA legacy driver update, is  this the cause?
<ikonia> frsfett4: apologies, I don't understand
<ikonia> henkpoley: there is no "package" that installs a dos image to grub
<henkpoley> ikonia: actually I know it existed a few years back, can’t find it though
<frsfett4> I am using Xbuntu.
<ikonia> henkpoley: but a small freedos partition/filesystem and an update to grub would work just fine
<frsfett4> Before booting into ubuntu, I got no graphics.
<henkpoley> ikonia: I know, just not that happy to muck up my grub.
<frsfett4> Only word.
<ikonia> henkpoley: shouldn't break it
<henkpoley> ikonia: maybe I meant BiosDisk
<ikonia> don't know that software at all
<henkpoley> ikonia: ah las.. http://linux.dell.com/biosdisk/ (404)
<SamwiseGamgee> Does Ubuntu Software Center and Synaptic Package Manager use the same names to identify an installed package?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's the same packages
<frsfett4> no GUI before boot, any fix?
<SamwiseGamgee> in Ubuntu Software Centre, Do the checkmarks mean I should still install them, or do they mean that they were marked for installation already and already successfully installed?
<frsfett4> I installed with GUI.But now no GUI until boot at login window
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: they are installed
<Beldar> frsfett4, Ubuntu the only OS?
<frsfett4> With Windows XP
<KrzaQ> I have a ubuntu livecd. Is there a way I can install a new package so that I could use it during current run only?
<SamwiseGamgee> But I can't find any of the chckmarked packages in Ubuntu Software Center also in the package manager
<frsfett4> Beldar: what do you mean?
<Beldar> frsfett4, In ubuntu in the terminal run sudo update-grub and see if XP shows.
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: what do you mean "you can't find them" if you are looking at them - they are there
<frsfett4> Is dual boot affecting this?
<SamwiseGamgee> No, I carefully examined all the packages listed as installed in the Package Manager, and they are all missing
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: how did you carefully exaime this ?
<SamwiseGamgee> there are over a dozen checkmarked packages in the software centre, and they are all missing in the package manager
<frsfett4> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<frsfett4> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<frsfett4> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<frsfett4> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<frsfett4> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<frsfett4> done
<unopaste> frsfett4 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<david_____> hi all, please help me. I have a new assus laptop. I instaleed ubuntu but something with the graphics card was not ok. So i try to install a different version. Now  i cannot boot from the usb stick anymore. I can read the usb stick in the computer. what can i do now?
<david_____> i am stuck
<Beldar> frsfett4, I didn't say post it. always use a pastebin, now reboot and see if the grub menu comes up.
<SamwiseGamgee> I cross referenced the names from screen captureing the entire list then cross referenced them with the synaptic package manger and they are all missing
<SamwiseGamgee> ikonia
<frsfett4> you misunderstood me
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: define "missing"
<SamwiseGamgee> they are not listed, ikonia
<SamwiseGamgee> in the package manager
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I'm pretty sure they are
<SamwiseGamgee> even the packages that were not installed, they are not in that list either
<Beldar> frsfett4, YOu were not even close to clear I tried to interpret you.
<SamwiseGamgee> may be they were never installed becdause I had insalled themm using the terminal and not the ubuntu software cebntre
<SamwiseGamgee> is that why they are missing from the synaptic package manager list?
<ikonia> they are installed
<SamwiseGamgee> I wish I knew what the checkmarks mean, there is no mention of the chackmarks in the manual
<frsfett4> I mean the gui is gone at the process of booting, until the login window shows up.
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: what are you talking about ???
<SamwiseGamgee> checkmarks
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: did you install packages yes/no
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't know what the purpose of the checkmarks is, that is the problem
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: did you install packages yes/no
<SamwiseGamgee> I installed Libre Office
<Beldar> frsfett4, What gui?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: right - did it error when installing saying "can't install" ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I assumed there were packages installed with Libre office when I was watching the terminal do its job during installation
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: then it's installed
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: why are you trying to find a resaon to show it's not installed
<ikonia> it's installed
<SamwiseGamgee> No, the installation was entirely successful and Libre Office works
<ikonia> great ?
<ikonia> so what's the problem
<frsfett4> the gui of a mouse running, I am using XFCE
<SamwiseGamgee> My problem is not the Libre office package, it works fine, my problem is the add ons that are checkmarked
<SamwiseGamgee> I have no way of knowing if the checkmarks mean they were installed or not
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: take a screen shot of what you are talking about
<SamwiseGamgee> and the synaptic package manager has not been helpful to determine that
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: synaptic is %100 perfect for that
<SamwiseGamgee> the screen shots doen't work for posting any more, I tried several times unsuccessfully
<CodeGosu> if i have 12gb ram with only 7gb used, and 8gb swap can i safly run hibernation
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: find a screen shot site and post a screenshot
<SamwiseGamgee> they changed the website for screen shots and the new one does not work
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: there are pleanty that work
<Beldar> frsfett4, That is called the splash.
<frsfett4> Yes
<frsfett4> Splash is gone
<frsfett4> Any fix?
<SamwiseGamgee> also, screen shots are very challenging onthis monitor and without Photoshop
<Beldar> frsfett4, Any changes leading to this?
<SamwiseGamgee> Gimp does not work either
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> there is no need for photoship
<ikonia> gimp works fine
<frsfett4> I updated NVIDIA legacy driver
<ikonia> you do not need to edit images
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried several times to edit pic files with Gimp and failed every time
<ikonia> just take a screen shot - don't edit it, and post it to the image site
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: sorry, this just sounds like massive user error
<frsfett4> I updated NVIDIA legacy driver instead of Xorg
<frsfett4> updated Alsa
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried that several times, and after spending an hour trying to resgister on the new posting pic site, failed
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: again this sounds like user error
<frsfett4> Delete some foreign language font
<ObrienDave> pebcak
<Beldar> frsfett4, Have you noticed I preface to you with your nick?
<SamwiseGamgee> I could not even register an account with that website
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: everyone else seems able to use gimp, seems able to use the package manager, seems able to post screen shots,
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: does it not seem more likley that it's you being the problem ?
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I don't like xubuntu.  I am used to doing things fast and easy on Windows
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: http://postimage.org/
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no need to register
<frsfett4> Beldar: yes, I updated NVIDIA legacy driver instead of Xorg driver
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: use windows then if windows works best for you
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no point using an OS you don't actually like
<SamwiseGamgee> that's very true
<frsfett4> Beldar: I updated Alsa driver too, also edited /etc/fstab
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks for trying to help, ikonia, as usual, I failed again trying to do s simple task with xubuntu
<Artemis3> SamwiseGamgee, print screen, save and upload to imgur is exactly hard so?
<Beldar> frsfett4, Is the legacy driver straight from nvidia?
<SamwiseGamgee> it used to be easy
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, because you don't grasp the simplicity of Ubuntu
<ikonia> ObrienDave: it's really not that
<SamwiseGamgee> haha, I wish things were simple and easy, that's why I miss Windows XP
<Kira9204> gimp is powerful, but it is ablut as unfriendly as possible
<Kira9204> the ui is a mess
<SamwiseGamgee> You don't need to be a programmer to use Windows, just an idiot with money
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with using windows
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: if you're more comfortable with windows - use windows
<Artemis3> SamwiseGamgee, there is no need to rant anymore, go there and goodbye
<frsfett4> Beldar: I updated from ubunru hardware update.
<SamwiseGamgee> oh yeah, the picture has my full name on it
<Beldar> frsfett4, I'm not really a nvidia user others may be better on diagnosing why no splash if associated.
<SamwiseGamgee> all the screen shots have my full name on them
<SamwiseGamgee> thtat's why I wanted to use Gimp to edit them
<SamwiseGamgee> but Gimp sucks
<SamwiseGamgee> it's hard to use
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: gnome-screenshot -w
<trijntje> it takes a screenshot of only the relevant window, that shouldn't have your name on it
<frsfett4> Beldar: I don`t think update driver cause this. Cause the original driver kinda slow.
<SamwiseGamgee> that's another problem, when I tried to change my full name to my first name, xubuntu got p;issed off and told me I can't alter my user name
<SamwiseGamgee> so I have to keep using my full name as my user name
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: that is another problem, one problem at a time please
<Beldar> frsfett4, Not really an issue I can address with confidence.
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, and windows wont change the account name either, only the one you see on the screen
<SamwiseGamgee> I even tried creating a new user acount but it didn't work
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: "nothing" works for you
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I suggest using the OS you're more comfortable with
<ObrienDave> ikonia, exactly my point
<ObrienDave> pebcak
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, this is why I am developing an antipathy towards xubuntu
<Artemis3> smells troll
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: ok, so I think we're done now
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I have to use Windows XP because I can't afford to buy Windows 7
<frsfett4> any idea how to make epson printers working?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: best of luck
<ObrienDave> Artemis3, been like that for 3 weeks, ya think?
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: did you see my post about how to take a screenshot of only the active window?
<frsfett4> I found no epson driver for ubuntu.
<SamwiseGamgee> no, trijntje
<somsip> ObrienDave: regularly for about a month now. He was in my ignore list but thought I'd see what he was up to nowadays. Same as before...
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: gnome-screenshot -w -d 5
<ObrienDave> somsip, yup, ssdd
<frsfett4> I have a epson stylus photo 1200 and 1290 not working on ubuntu.
<SamwiseGamgee> there is a program that runs Epson printers for all operating systems
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: that commands waits 5 seconds, and then makes a screenshot of the active window
<frsfett4> <SamwiseGamgee>: what app?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just upgraded to 14.04, and i am having a bunch of problems
<SamwiseGamgee> I have the name written down in my journal somwhere because I have a raelly good Epson printer
<ObrienDave> like???
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot get a browser to open but i can for some reason get xchat to open
<SamwiseGamgee> Epson Photo 890
<SamwiseGamgee> Epson Stylus Photo 890
<frsfett4> Any driver for epson stylus photo 1200 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I suggest dealing with your own issues before trying to help others
<Psil0Cybin> i jjust upgraded to 14.04 and im having plenty of issues what i do to try debug them
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps crashing every application every few seconds
<SamwiseGamgee> I just spent two days refilling the cartridges of all my printers with new ink
<Psil0Cybin> i came from 12.04.4 lts
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I suggest dealing with your own issues before trying to help others
<ObrienDave> Psil0Cybin, did you reboot after the upgrade?
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to try to debug this stuff
<Psil0Cybin> yes i did obviously :(
<SamwiseGamgee> that's whehn I came across that really cool program
<Psil0Cybin> this all started after the restart
<Psil0Cybin> i was expecting small problems but not big ones
<ObrienDave> Psil0Cybin, NOTHING is obvious
<ObrienDave> ask SamwiseGamgee
<Beldar> lol
<SamwiseGamgee> actualy i was going to ask you buys about that program, bec my pienters don't work with ubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> th3ey only work with Windows
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: again - it sounds like you need to move back to windows
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, i suggest you give up any plans of ever using Ubuntu and stick to windows.
<SamwiseGamgee> I wrotne a full report of all my printer software and ink solutions after I successfully refilled all the ink cartridges and got them printing really clean type
<SamwiseGamgee> they ware working really well now
<ObrienDave> that's nice
<SamwiseGamgee> I also have a Canon printer
<trijntje> SamwiseGamgee: just think about it, would so many people use ubuntu if everything you describe is as difficult as you think it is?
<SamwiseGamgee> Canon MP 160
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: stop
<trijntje> so maybe you just have to take the time to learn about ubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: we don't need a run down of you filling up ink
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you're either going to have to a.) put in a lot more effort to work with ubuntu b.) move back to windows
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<SamwiseGamgee> who asked about the Epson?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I suggest you decide which to do
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: please do not try to help others at this time
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using both ubuntu and windows because I have three PCs
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: that doesn't change anything that's been said
<kiwi9> exit
<kiwi9> oops ... sorry ... cu :)
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, somone else tell me the name of tat really cool program that you can use for all types of OSs and it works on all Epson printers, not sure about Canon though
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no
<SamwiseGamgee> I copied it already, but never installed it because I already have excellent software on Windows for all my printers
<ObrienDave> thank you ikonia *whew*
<annac> film
<ObrienDave> video
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys in 14.04 the indicator multiload plugin i took from 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> keeps crashing
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: don't mix things from other versions
<Psil0Cybin> i did not know i just upgraded thinking it would be fine
<Psil0Cybin> would i uninstall the plugin and reinstall it?
<Ben64> uninstall is probably a good idea
<Psil0Cybin> so i canot use indicator-multiload?
<Psil0Cybin> i liked it to see the packets going in and out
<Psil0Cybin> through the graphic bar on top
<Psil0Cybin> also google chrome does not open anymore?
<Psil0Cybin> so confused how upgrading did so much damage :9
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: often upgrading isn't as good as reinstalling.
<Psil0Cybin> alright
<Psil0Cybin> leason learned
<tortib> hello
<Psil0Cybin> so i gues theres nothing i can do at the moment to fix these bugs?
<kraiskil> what is wrong with ubuntu.com webpage - doesn't reply and ping gives a 97% packet loss?
<tortib> I'm trying to hide processes from other users using the hidepid=2 option for /proc
<tortib> proc is mounted as the following: proc on /proc type proc (rw,hidepid=2)
<tortib> but it isn't hiding the processes, users are still able to see the procs
<tortib> what am I doing wrong?
<Psil0Cybin> Luyin: so if im having plenty of bugs like chrome does not open
<Psil0Cybin> things keep crashing
<Psil0Cybin> should i just uninstall and try again?
<Psil0Cybin> like...
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: if you feel like there have a lot of problems emerged which don't seem much connected, it might be worth the try. But I've also heard of people where upgrading didn't cause any problems at all. ymmv
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: the problems usually come in when you introduce outside softwatre
<Ben64> software*
<tortib> Hi, is anyone awake?  I'm trying to hide processes from other users using the hidepid=2 option for /proc ; I have mounted proc with the following and it appears to be on but my users still can see all the procs...proc on /proc type proc (rw,hidepid=2)
<Daniel0> kraiskil its not working here either
<lang> any networking people from canonical around?  I see heavy packetloss to AS41231 from certain prefixes, other prefixes in the same source AS works fine.
<Psil0Cybin> hmm
<Psil0Cybin> noticed once that indicator plugin is gone things got better
<Psil0Cybin> but i guess i have to get rid of chrome
<tortib> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know if their is a default network monitor for xfce, that is bigger then the default one
<Psil0Cybin> pehaps that will show me more than instant in and outs of packets
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, ask #xfce  ?
<yskapell> good morning all
<Jimbolino> the ubuntu.com websites seem to be unreachable from the netherlands
<yskapell> I upgrade Ubuntu tls from 12.04 to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade
<tiblock> Hi. I have notebook with radeon videocard and ubuntu 12.04. Ubuntu says it can update to 14.04 but i will have some problems. Should i install 14.04?
<yskapell> is any way to rollback to 12.04?
<cfhowlett> yskapell, roll back = reinstall 12.04
<eeee_> yskapell: why do you want to rollback?
<yskapell> I want to upgrade to 14.04 a production server
<Beldar> Jimbolino, Seems to be having a problem, this channel is not canonical connected.
<cfhowlett> !server | Beldar,
<ubottu> Beldar,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<yskapell> so in case that something go wrong, to have a way to rollback to the old system
<lang> Beldar: any idea where one would fine canonical people on irc?
<Beldar> nope
<samuraiRM> hi
<lang> Beldar: ok, thanks
<samuraiRM> all
<yskapell> reinstall is NOT an option
<somsip> yskapell: build a copy, test it, change the DNS (or whatever)
<cfhowlett> yskapell, if you've imaged your 12.04, you can re-create.  If not = nope
<samuraiRM> help me ktorrrent settings?
<yskapell> cfhowlett: When you say image you mean dd or any other way? (like clonezilla)
<cfhowlett> yskapell, clonezilla or similar, yes
<yskapell> hmmm
<somsip> yskapell: does your host offer a tool for imaging? Is it a cloud host, for example?
<yskapell> not I do not think that is a cloud and I do not think that offer any image tool
<Gareth2> Hi all, really sorry to bug, are there any issues with the Ubuntu repo's atm ?
<somsip> yskapell: k - personally, I'd rebuild it from scratch on 14.04
<Gareth2> apt-get update is taking longer than usual?
<cfhowlett> Gareth2, see the release notes for know bugs.
<Psil0Cybin> also guys after upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04 my mouse changes shape and size depending on what i am doing if i am in firefox and over a link the mouse icon goes really big, but when i am doing my usual stuff via terminal its normal sized
<Psil0Cybin> how can i fix this
<eeee_> Gareth2: somebody else mentioned a problem getting to the repos from netherlands.. other than that dunno
<yskapell> somsip: I can do that only when I have a second server which will be up as production
<horsebrass> nah, can't check release notes
<horsebrass> the ubuntu.com domain is down
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, have you enabled accessibility options?
<somsip> horsebrass: fine here http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<eeee_> Gareth2: everything working fine here using the US main server
<Gareth2> Maybe a UK issue then ... hmmm
<Gareth2> thanks for the help guys ;)
<eeee_> np
<Psil0Cybin> let me check
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> Gareth2, mirrors do go up/down for maintenance and such.  give it time or test a different mirror
<Psil0Cybin> also while i check the accessibility options
<Psil0Cybin> i also have naother issue that i cannot display any unity indicators
<Gareth2> thanks cfhowlett ;)
<Jimbolino> *.ubuntu.com seems to be down in the UK
<Psil0Cybin> on xubuntu without crashing that plugin but if its gone
<cfhowlett> Gareth2, happy2help
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot display what wifi network i am currently using
<Psil0Cybin> etc
<Psil0Cybin> and to enable vpn
<horsebrass> @Jimbolino seems to be
<horsebrass> Reddit reckons it's a DoS
<kraiskil> and everywhere that routs via UK :(
<kraiskil> horsebrass, but they say it is up in the US?
<horsebrass> yes
<lang> it looks more like a routing issue inside Canonical
<Jimbolino> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2dbhcz/ubuntu_archive_repos_down/
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: no everything is default settings
<Psil0Cybin> it seems like upgradding
<Psil0Cybin> messed up my system
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot see my usual icons :( like my wifi network etc on the top panel like i used to have
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, more likely, you've enabled some effect somewhere
<Psil0Cybin> and the mouse keeps getting bigger on every url, even tho its set to default as well
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: i did not touch anything :( gah
<Psil0Cybin> what fiile to i edit to manually set mouse theme
<Psil0Cybin> in 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> and size
<Psil0Cybin> /usr/share/icons/default just has index.theme and that only has a link to the type of icon i want
<Psil0Cybin> or mouse theme i want :(
<Psil0Cybin> how can i get a network icon to display my wifis in 14.04? what panel would i add
<Psil0Cybin> wavelan does not actually give me options to change wifi neteworks etc
<Psil0Cybin> like nm-applet does not work
<yskapell> bb guys
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: i did not set it to anything i just checked ff settings and default xfce settings
<Psil0Cybin> the mouse hsould be normal
<Psil0Cybin> if not the default mouse theme not getting bigger over links
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, xfce!  me too.  here's the test:   login to guest account.  if same behavior it's a system setting.  if not, it's your account setting.  fix: nuke /home/.config/xfce4
<Psil0Cybin> damn kk
<Psil0Cybin> how about the network applet
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do bout that :(
<Psil0Cybin> i cant get it to show the networks like it used to above
<Psil0Cybin> as well
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, ALL xfce settings/customizations will go back to defaults.  you'll probably need to logout/login
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> even the applets right
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, your entires windows manager system so yes
<sveinse> ubuntu.com, lauchpad.net down? I can't reach either of them
<nerdys0uth> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down too
<horsebrass> ubuntu.com is down in Europe
<horsebrass> it's all falling over
<nerdys0uth> happening=true
<horsebrass> RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
<sveinse> Ubuntu or the net in general? ;)
<horsebrass> as long as reddit stays up...
<Siebjee> Ubuntu.com works here (Holland)
<Gareth2> without Ubuntu ... there is no Net ... :(
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: there is also no way to get the network applet
<cfhowlett> no FUD = works fine in China ...
<Psil0Cybin> without resetting everything correct?
<Psil0Cybin> just going to loose all my customizations
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, nuking your configurations will reset to default.  nn_applet should re-appear
<Luyin> without ubuntu, there's still gentoo ;D
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: any there is no way to just get it back another way lol sorry i know i sound silly at the moment
<export> lol is that even a really reasonable option? XD
<Gareth2> :P Luyin
<export> oh Ubuntu isn't doing well? Gentoo is obviously the next step for new users. lol
<typ> that's so userfriendly
<Luyin> hrrhrr
<typ> why not just deplay AIX for all users?
<typ> deploy*
<Luyin> well, I've switched from ubuntu to gentoo some while ago, at least for about half a year. taught me a lot. now back at ubuntu for convenience reasons only.
<ObrienDave> us.archive.ubuntu.com works in Oregon
<Psil0Cybin> also
<Psil0Cybin> how do i remove this amazon icon from my application list...
<Psil0Cybin> what on earth
<Psil0Cybin> where did that come from?!
<horsebrass> @Psil0Cybin just right click it and unlock from the bar
<Psil0Cybin> its coming from unity-webapps-runner
<Psil0Cybin> how do i remove tht program
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, unity?  logout.  choose xfce / xubuntu session.  login.  no unity running
<Psil0Cybin> okay but that is what i do via default
<Psil0Cybin> how do i remove unity-webapps-runner
<Psil0Cybin> can i purge the package?
<horsebrass> no
<horsebrass> webapps-runner does other things too
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, was this originally ubuntu?  and you added the XFCE interface?
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> originally
<Psil0Cybin> but can i re-remove this stuff
<Psil0Cybin> like i did before
<Psil0Cybin> how can  ifind out what package its coming from or how can i remove the stuff i did before?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, that's where the amazon stuff came from then
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: but before i remed it via a package
<Psil0Cybin> and i was able to remove unity lens's and remove all these icons, forgood..
<Psil0Cybin> wierd it cannot location unity-webapps-runner
<horsebrass> we're back in business people
<horsebrass> repos still down though
<Gareth2> repo's in  the UK are still quite slow, but everything else looks like its up
<sveinse> security.ubuntu.com is still not responding (from Norway)
<horsebrass> @sveinse seems to be just the TLDN that's working again now actually
<blackboxcoder> hey folks, i've got some trouble. i have an ubuntu-server with apache2 (VPS) and have a domain on another hoster. the domain is redirected to the vps, works fine. now i have create a subdomain for my domain in apache but this still dont works
<horsebrass> curses
<Shadow}}> Hello; Might I ask what the main chat channel is on this server?
<nard> hey, is something weird going on with security.ubuntu.com? I can't connect to it from two different devices on different networks.
<Shadow}}> How can i attempt to use it?
<horsebrass> @nard everything but the ubuntu top level domain is down
<Shadow}}> Interesting... So is alot of AI bots...
<nard> horsebrass, gotcha. Thanks, so that will be the weirdness.
<horsebrass> so you'll be able to reach ubuntu.com, but not the repos or community.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.com
<horsebrass> yep
<xmj> moin
<xmj> where would i find the developers channel (specifically, packaging) ?
<horsebrass> there's a running thread on Reddit keeping people up to speed
 * cfhowlett just completed a dist-upgrade with no problems using China mirrors
<horsebrass> @cfhowlett unfortunately not an option in my particular corporate environment
<somsip> !packaging | xmj
<ubottu> xmj: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<xmj> somsip: i'm looking for the IRC channel
<somsip> xmj: #ubuntu-dev (or -devs) from memory
<xmj> thanks
<cfhowlett> !devel
<somsip> xmj: or maybe there is a link on one of those websites
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel xmj
<somsip> cfhowlett: ta
<cslcm> Hi folks. Got a triple-booting MacBook Pro (OSX / Windows / Ubuntu). I've managed to get almost everything working nicely, except nvidia-settings reports "** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no" - does anyone know if it's possible to get PRIME working on a macbook?
<xmj> cfhowlett: somsip: helpful! thanks guys
<cfhowlett> xmj, happy2help
<nard> got a link to the reddit thread? I'm searching for it. As I'm not a reddit user, I'm fighting to find it.
<Gareth2> Repos are back in the UK ;)
<horsebrass> as are secondary domains
<facom> hello
<gon_> is there any problem with ports.ubuntu.com?
<Gareth2> There was in the UK gon_
<cfhowlett> gon_, probably just temporary maintenance.  give it a bit of time
<gon_> thanks
<yskapell> Hello again guys
<yskapell> one last question
<yskapell> what is /lib/init/upstart-job ?
<Gazmik> are the repo nodes still down?
<horsebrass> @Gazmink they're up in the UK - where are you?
<Gazmik> us, in california
<horsebrass> huh, weird
<Gazmik> they've been in and out since about 1 am
<Gazmik> for me
<horsebrass> it was all fine in Oregon a few minutes
<horsebrass> ago
<horsebrass> maybe some kind of rolling maintentance
<horsebrass> RULES
<k1l_> Gazmik: which repos exactly? what does "sudo apt-get update" give you?
<Gazmik> trying to get pypar2
<Gazmik> via sudo apt-get install pypar2
<anon_coward> hi
<Gazmik> and then it hangs on waiting for headers at 0%
<Gazmik> sudo apt-get update does the same, but at 99%
<k1l_> Gazmik: wait there for a bit
<Gazmik> kll_: I've been at that for an hour once and 30 minutes once
<k1l_> !paste | Gazmik
<ubottu> Gazmik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anon_coward> I have a question, I don't know the procedure here but if anyone is available to help it would be appreciated?
<k1l_> anon_coward: just ask if its technical ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> anon_coward, ask your ubuntu quesstions
<anon_coward> I have automatic updates off but something has updated and I am being told to restart to complete updates
<anon_coward> I would like to know what it is before I have something applied that I don't want installed
<k1l_> anon_coward: some packages like new servers need a restart to update
<anon_coward> is there any way to see what was dowloaded, I have a transaction number from the log file?
<Gazmik> thanks for the update reminder kll seems I was finally forced to do so all repos working fine now
<k1l_> anon_coward: see the log in /var/log for apt
<anon_coward> if you mean history.log then I have checked and there is nothing timestamped that matches syslog
<k1l_> anon_coward: ? did you not tell you did a update and some package needs a restart now?
<anon_coward> would something try to update if autoupdates are off?  As long as its nothing to worry about then I'll go :)
<k1l_> anon_coward: did you run a update or not?
<anon_coward> no
<k1l_> anon_coward: if autoupdates are off there is nothing than you that makes updates
<horsebrass> d
<cfhowlett>  anon_coward security updates should be automagic IMHO
<anon_coward> there is no chance of someone remotely trying to do so?
<idimmu> security updates should never be automagic, ever
<anon_coward> the app gnome-user-share desktop tried to launch, failed, then the update was triggered
<koell> How do I list packages I installed, but not their dependencies? Just the ones I typed in myself?
<koell> I tried dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall but this gives me all the dependencies as well, which is a really huge list
<anon_coward> well, I guess I must just have some phantom paranoia left over from my time using ms windows, thanks for the help.
<mboeru> hello, anyone know how I can get ethX naming back in ubuntu 14.04.1 ? I have tried the suggestions from here with no luck http://goo.gl/2KMK18
<facom> ciao
<rgfsdfgr> hi there was a channel about toolchains compiler etc etc anybody remembers the name ?
<k1l_> !alis | rgfsdfgr
<ubottu> rgfsdfgr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
 * rgfsdfgr slaps k1l_ with a large trout.
<facom> list
<facom> ciao
<rgfsdfgr> no
<Blenda> Hi all, do you know if EssentialB Mars graphic tablet is supported in Ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> Blenda, nope not that one ...
<cfhowlett> url
<Blenda> thanks for your fast answer!
<cfhowlett> Blenda, if it's got wacom/intuos foundation then yes
<k1l_> Blenda: you could take a look into hcl
<k1l_> !hcl | Blenda
<ubottu> Blenda: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mboeru> hello, anyone know how I can get ethX naming back in ubuntu 14.04.1 ? I have tried the suggestions from here with no luck http://goo.gl/2KMK18
<napalm_> t
<k1l_> but devices not listed there doesnt mean they dont work.
<Blenda> cfhowlett, don't know about foundation, i just had a bamboo, and found an EssB Mars for a very low price
<Blenda> thanks for all your answers, awesome ;à
<cfhowlett> Blenda, have a laptop?  take it to the store and test plug!
<Blenda> i don't
<Blenda> i think i'll better buy a wacom, just saw it was natively supported
<cfhowlett> Blenda, this!
<Blenda> you helped not to make a terrible mistake, hum, lets say i have my bamboo, will it run at once in blender, or is there some tweaks to do?
<Blenda> i'll ask on blender sry
<Blenda> good day all :)
<rgfsdfgr> g'day Blenda
<XYZAFFA1R> Is there a native .pak manager?
<k1l_> XYZAFFA1R: that is a windows package
<XYZAFFA1R> kll_, So theres nothing?
<k1l_> XYZAFFA1R: if its .pak its not ment for linux anyway. you could try wreckdum or winrar in wine
<XYZAFFA1R> kll_, I have something installed that uses .pak files, any ways, when I try to run winrar through wine it doesn't work properly
<XYZAFFA1R> I can't really get anything done
<giuseppe_> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<royalaxeVFY> ahh yes quake, great game
<XYZAFFA1R> me?
<XYZAFFA1R> It's not quake.
<cslcm> Hi folks. I'm triple-booting Win, OSX, Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 11.3 (Late 2013).  I thought I'd share some benchmark results for anyone who is interested. OSX: http://goo.gl/YUbiKH  Ubuntu: http://goo.gl/yI7NYb  Windows OpenGL: http://goo.gl/ydQVgR Windows DX11: http://goo.gl/DEtYvZ   - I am very happy to see that Ubuntu's OpenGL performance matches that of Windows
<giuseppe_> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<XYZAFFA1R> giuseppe_, why do you keep pasting that?
<adsc> i was doing a dist upgrade over ssh, and during the post install config screens, the connection failed, how can I pick up there?
<geirha> apt-get dist-upgrade
<adsc> the lock file still exists
<adsc> which means the newly started apt-get dist-upgrade can't get a lock
<adsc> can I somehow reconnect to the old process?
<Boscop> hi, i connected my wifi usb stick to my computer. lsusb lists it: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter    and lsmod also: r8712u                184158  0    but i can't connect to a network
<sqarzz> hi all, I have a question on thunderbird (I know - not ubuntu specific). Does anyone now how I can prevent thunderbird from showing hat you have new mail - when those arrive in the junk or deleted folder?
<jhattara> is there a way to reverse the channels in my USB headset ? for some reason my Logitech headset plays right channel to left and left channel to right
<sqarzz> the account is lightning up in blue, even though the new mail is in the trash folder
<geirha> adsc: is it still running?
<geirha> adsc: unless you used tmux or screen, you can't reconnect, no.
<adsc> okay
<adsc> i'll try to get rid of the locking process and start anew one
<geirha> adsc: If it's still running, best you can do is kill it (NOT with -9), then resume with apt-get
<adsc> yeah, seems I have to run dpkg configure manually
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: http://superuser.com/questions/59481/how-to-swap-stereo-channels-in-ubuntu    maybe, you can always undo the change
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mpourhadi_> hey guys i try to run wine for the first time but im getting these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025685/
<sergiu09876543> hello!
<adac> With supervisord, how can I start a program as a certain user?
<Tekkkz> hi
<ActionParsnip> mpourhadi_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Tekkkz> i have a problem with the package manager apt-get
<sergiu09876543> how can i install airmon on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info airmon
<ubottu> Package airmon does not exist in trusty
<sergiu09876543> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<horsebrass> part
<sergiu09876543> i am beginner
<samuraiRM> web cam on skype help me please this image command lsusb http://postimg.org/image/pbaypv6r7/7707dbc4/
<ActionParsnip> sergiu09876543: isnt that part of aircrack-ng
<gr33n7007h> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (trusty), package size 824 kB, installed size 2134 kB
<sergiu09876543> yes, it is
<samuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/pbaypv6r7/
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: why make an image, when the output is text? Why not use pastebin?
<sergiu09876543> i found some informations right now
<Tekkkz> the problem is: i need to install the 32bit zlib on 64bit system (lib32z1 & lib32z1-dev) but i have already the 64bit variant on my system (zlib1g), how can i remove this? with apt-get remove zlib1g there is an error cause package dependencies
<Tekkkz> how can i remove this?
<ActionParsnip> sergiu09876543: then you have the package to install.....
<timkofu> hi guys
<timkofu> whats wrong with this BIND9 RPZ conf? http://dpaste.com/0CH9RR6
<sergiu09876543> hi, timkofu
<jhattara> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: if you run cheese do you see yourself?
<Tekkkz> im away now thank you for no help
<samuraiRM> yes
<samuraiRM> whit chese i m seeing me
<samuraiRM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025713/
<ActionParsnip> timkofu: let me compare to one of mine. I didnt set this up but I have access to some configs )
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: then its skype being garbage (as usual). Try some LD_CONFIG preload commands with skype, lots of examples online
<samuraiRM> thank you
<timkofu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> timkofu: before the period on the last lines, don't you need what the name is a cname of....
<eeee_> eric
<hyde> is there a 32 bit Ubuntu server or minimal ISO available for download?
<hyde> x86 32 bit
<k1l_> hyde: yes. but only use 32bit if your hardware can only manage 32bit. if it can use 64bit use that
 * Madnesscr3w anyone have a good ubuntu root
<ActionParsnip> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eeee_> Madnesscr3w: ubuntu root?
<ActionParsnip> Madnesscr3w: yes, my ubuntu root is fine.
<ActionParsnip> eeee_: '/' is also called the filesystem root ;)
<eeee_> hehe, i know
<swift_ninja> how do i install ubuntu in dual-boot along with windows 8.1
<swift_ninja> ?
<k1l_> hyde: http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<winem> hey, just a quick Q. can anyone recommend a good SPSS editor?
<hyde> k1l_: can I install 32 bit libraries from repos on a 64 bit Ubuntu?
<k1l_> hyde: ubuntu is multiarch. it will run 32bit software as fine as 64bit software on a 64bit system
<hyde> to be precise, I will need to use a 32 bit Qt application, preferably with default Ubuntu Qt libs instead of compiling them myself
<hyde> hmm... actually, can a 64 bit application use 32 bit libs? I have just one binary 32 bit C library, which I need to link to the application.
<cslcm> hyde: no
<hyde> yeah, thought so
<timkofu> ActionParsnip: im using the example from here http://ftp.isc.org/isc/bind9/cur/9.8/doc/arm/Bv9ARM.ch06.html#id2587883
<timkofu> the NXDOMAIN policy
<hyde> k1l_: yeah, found it, thank you
<BlaXpirit> so I just loaded live cd on a computer that was always running on windows
<pitwalker> How can I install Java to work with Chromium? rpm install as deb with alien failed both browsers, but "java -version" worked; currently I installed java through the webupd8team's PPA
<BlaXpirit> and internet just works
<BlaXpirit> what worries me is that the pppoe connection requires login,password
<BlaXpirit> how can it work???
<BlaXpirit|m> using irc on mobile... did I miss anything?
<jhattara> BlaXpirit|m: nope
<geirha> BlaXpirit|m: If I were to guess, I'd say your router is the one loging in
<Madnesscr3w> Can someone help me with a VPS
<BlaXpirit|m> there is no routrr
<BlaXpirit|m> just wire given by provider
<BlaXpirit|m> and on windows to connect to Internet you need login and password
<k1l_> Madnesscr3w: not if you not ask a technical question
<geirha> so you only have one device connected to the internet via that pppoe connection, with a cable straight to the wall?
<ActionParsnip> BlaXpirit|m: doesnt network manager handle that
<sandman13> does Ubuntu includes all the firmwares for external or built-in wifi Adapters?
<BlaXpirit|m> yes. That's how it was on windows
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BlaXpirit|m> just wire to  computer
<BlaXpirit|m> and u create mew connection  pppoe and stuff
<cfhowlett> sandman13, "all" no.  you may need to do a bit of work after install to get wifi.  depends on your chipset
<BlaXpirit|m> then I rebooted to live cd  and internet works immediately
<sandman13> cfhowlett: what is included and how to check?
<sandman13> dpkg -l | grep wifi ?
<jhattara> BlaXpirit|m: is the username/password combination some default for everyone or individual ?
<BlaXpirit|m> individual
<cfhowlett> sandman13, easiest: boot a live usb.  if it works, you've got it.  if it doesn't work, after install, get a hard wire and look for additional drivers
<k1l_> BlaXpirit|m: did you setup that connection on that live system before?
<BlaXpirit|m> no
<sandman13> cfhowlett: I am thinking of buying a Adapter. I am sure there are better options than that
<cfhowlett> !hcl | sandman13, ubuntu hardware certification list
<ubottu> sandman13, ubuntu hardware certification list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BlaXpirit|m> it was set up on windows xp. then I reboot into live cd for the first time and internet works immediately, as I said
<sandman13> cfhowlett: thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> sandman13, happy2help
<hyde> hmm
<hyde> so if free shows > 4 GB of memory on a 32 bit OS, it simply means, PAE is in use?
<ActionParsnip> BlaXpirit|m: sounds like the XP install is setting up the modem
<ActionParsnip> hyde: yes
<ActionParsnip> hyde: 32bit kernel with PAE can use up to 64Gb RAM, but only 3.2Gb per thread
<hyde> per thread? or per process?
<hyde> oh, well, yeah, all address space between threads need not be shared
<hyde> so a 32 bit process could go over 4 gigs total?
<hyde> with multiple threads
<ActionParsnip> hyde: yes but (for example) nonce Firefox hits 3.2Gb it will start using swap
<ActionParsnip> hyde: even though there is lots of free RAM
<ActionParsnip> hyde: assuming 32Gb RAM system....
<karenflowers> hello im trying the ubuntu cd and i want to try a youtube but there is a missing flash plugin.
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cfhowlett> karenflowers, that's right.  kind of hard to install program to the cd ...
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: use TAB and ENTER to accept the license (if needed)
<karenflowers> cfhowlett: but i apt-get irssi
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: then close browser and reopen
<cfhowlett> karenflowers, I could be wrong.  go for it.
<hyde> cfhowlett: a live CD does have a writable file system... any changes will just not get preserved over boots (with live USB they can be)
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: you can install applications to the system as long as you have RAM to hold it (as the apps are installed to RAMdrive).
<cfhowlett> hyde, ActionParsnip THAT's the ticket!  thank you for clarifying!
<karenflowers> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<karenflowers> Reading package lists... Done
<karenflowers> Building dependency tree
<karenflowers> Reading state information... Done
<karenflowers> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<karenflowers> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<unopaste> karenflowers you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l_> !find flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer
<cfhowlett> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<k1l_> karenflowers: what live cd ubuntu version is that exactly?
<karenflowers> do i have to put nonfree
<karenflowers> install of installer
<cfhowlett> karenflowers, open a terminal and report back for this command:  cat /etc/issue
<karenflowers> its the 386 version for 2 gb of ram or less
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: yes as it is adobe's flash which is not opensource
<k1l_> karenflowers: 32bit has nothing to do with amount of ram. if you got 64bit hardware use 64bit
<karenflowers> 14.04.01
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: you need to run:   sudo apt-get update    first
<karenflowers> yes i have an old laptop
<ActionParsnip> karenflowers: how old. Bet mine's older.....
<ActionParsnip> :)
<karenflowers> ActionParsnip: ok thank you everyone. i might wait untill i fully install ubuntu before i update
<karenflowers> its in my ram and i only have 2 gb
<cfhowlett> karenflowers, your laptop might run better with lubuntu/xubuntu.   suggest you test.  luubuntu is optimized for low spec/old machines
<karenflowers> acer aspire 5610Z
<karenflowers> 1.6 ghz
<karenflowers> ok thanks i might try that one. its nice to be able to use things my windows is so slow to load
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> i want to move a home folder to a different drive
<linuxuz3r> or partition how do i go about doing this
<yskapell> is any way to check if the cable is faulty on Ubuntu?
<karenflowers> I did an update and then a flashinstall and it still could not find it
<yskapell> I cannot ping google.com nor any ip address
<k1l_> linuxuz3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<eeee_> linuxuz3r: mv /home/<folder> /path/to/destination
<yskapell> I brought down & up the interface but still nothing
<k1l_> eeee_: its not that easy. see my link for explanation
<eeee_> ok
<yskapell> if you have any idea let me know
<absk007> how to know the version of distro i've installed?
<masterkorp> hello
<JoeyD104> sup
<ActionParsnip> absk007: cat /etc/issue
<masterkorp> can't i just dd if=ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M  ?
<ActionParsnip> masterkorp: yes, assuming you checked sdb is your USB stick
<q_a_z_steve> Following this http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/articles/virtual-machines-linux-how-to-attach-disk/ for 14.04.1 VM, and for the life of me I cannot write to the disk!
<luizgorak> =i
<luizgorak> +i
<xubunto> i have a question about what i can remove from a folder for space
<JoeyD104> can anyone direct me to basic step by step instructions on how to install ubuntu OS
<JoeyD104> ?
<ActionParsnip> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: uninstall old kernels is a great way to claw back space
<JoeyD104> thanks dude! I will probably be back with more questions
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: it is a relatively new install
<xubunto> within the past year
<xubunto> i have an ls -lah on the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: you will have installed a few kernels since then. Each kernel uses 120Mb each
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: my goal is to allow sys updates. it isnt allowing it right now because the boot is too full
<absk007> ActionParsnip, found another nyc one. "lsb_release -a"
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: then you should definately remove old kernels.
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: that will remove files from /boot properly
<ActionParsnip> absk007: that too
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: what is the command to do this?
<geirha> xubunto: there's no pastebin
<xubunto> geirha: this is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026086/
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: if you run:   uname -r    you will see the running kernel version
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image     you will see the installed kernels. You can remove any installed kernel but not the running kernel and not the metapackage, If you pastebin the output of the commands I can advise (if you'd prefer)
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: i am not on my linux computer atm, ill use these commands this afternoon
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: no worries, if I'm not about then others can advise how to remove the surplus kernels :)
<xubunto> thank you ActionParsnip
<geirha> well, you have four kernels you can remove at least. That'll give you some space
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: wait, you can run that command now? and you got the output shown in your pastebin?
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: what geirha was looking at was a ls -lah output when i ran it against my /boot folder
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: yes but did you run that just now or is that an old pastebin
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: ran it today
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: but can you run more commands right now?
<xubunto> no
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: ahh i see, just confused me with the 'later' bit but you had the pastebin from just now..
<xubunto> ActionParsnip: i thought it might have been useful to have it on hand
<xubunto> so i ran that before i left for work
<ActionParsnip> xubunto: no worries, just threw me off
<xubunto> ill likely be back later with some questions about how to properly clear this
<xubunto> thanks for hte help geirha and ActionParsnip
<samuraiRM> <samuraiRM> because de led of web cam is on http://postimg.org/image/le0573lrn/e83e2095/
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<samuraiRM> are a step away from solving
<stetho> Hi. Does anyone know if there's something "special" you need to do with the DHCP option ntp-servers? My company doesn't allow NTP requests in or out and has its own NTP servers. My DHCP server has option ntp-servers pointing to the internal NTP servers but when I install Ubuntu it waits a long time at the "getting the time from an NTP server" message and, according to the logs, fails. After install is completed if I manually set the servers in ntp.conf
<stetho>  everything works fine. So it would seem that the Ubuntu installer is ignoring the option ntp-servers setting or I'm missing another step that I need to take.
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: 2 lines pasted here is ok :)
<l337> does anyone know how can I find/set my FQDN on a VPS?
<samuraiRM> ok
<jeffreylevesque> I tried to ping google
<jeffreylevesque> And got "92 bytes from router (192.168.2.1): Destination Net Unreachable"
<jeffreylevesque> Is that confirmation my network is down?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: is it a home network?
<jeffreylevesque> Yea sir
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: what is the connection medium please?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: wired ? wireless?
<samuraiRM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026266/ you see
<jeffreylevesque> Yes sir
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: which!?
<Pumpkin-> that is the router at 192.168.2.1 saying it has no idea how to get to whatever it was you pinged. If the router just has a LAN side and a WAN (internet) side, it is likely the WAN connection is down.
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: ok, thats not the output of the 2 commands I gave.....
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: wired XOR wireless?
<jeffreylevesque> Wired
<samuraiRM> when i you give me?
<samuraiRM> path?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: do you have the activity lights flashing around the Ethernet port on your system?
<ActionParsnip> [13:11] <ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: no path, just 2 commands. very simple.....
<samuraiRM> give me the commands?
<SiriusLi> Hey, I read on distrowatch that the ubuntu documentation needed polishing.  I was wondering how exactly I might help with that?
<ActionParsnip> [13:19] <ActionParsnip> [13:11] <ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I have a MacBook, so no lights
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: 3rd time now.
<samuraiRM>  cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: standard ethernet ports have lights but hey...its a crapbook
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: YES
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: run those commands, what is the output?
 * ActionParsnip despairs
<samuraiRM> ivan@ivan-P4i65G:~/Scrivania$  cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<samuraiRM> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<samuraiRM> Linux ivan-P4i65G 3.13.0-33-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 29 16:47:17 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: finally
<samuraiRM> i m sorry
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: if you run:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype      do you see any warnings or errors in the terminal?
<samuraiRM> no error
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: ok and can you see yourself in skype?
<samuraiRM> yes
<samuraiRM> in the home in the output device video http://postimg.org/image/pye77nls7/86c4ccd3/
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: then remove the word 'env' from the .desktop file you pastebinned earlier, job done
<samuraiRM> but in the tethttp://postimg.org/image/3ufgxqfzn/76ff3c4e/sing
<samuraiRM> test*
<q_a_z_steve> I spun up a local Virtualbox version, and mounted a vhd and a vdi besides the originals created during config. Same issue. So what am I missing by using the guide?
<ActionParsnip> samuraiRM: can you repost the URL please, its mixed in with your typing
<Guest17918> can anyone help me find out what's my FQDN on a VPS? I already tried using reverse dns lookup
<ActionParsnip> Guest17918: are you chatting from it now?
<samuraiRM> if i removed the command "env" error
<Sven_vB> I bootet trusty thar live cd from USB on a notebook, opened the power settings (sidebar -> tools icon -> battery icon), set both ac/battery mode actions for lid close to "do nothing", closed the preferences dialog, closed the lid... and the notebook began transition to standby mode, thus losing wifi connection. what else can i do in attempt to remote-control it while its lid is closed?
<Guest17918> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<Guest17918> ActionParsnip: from the VPS? no
<ActionParsnip> Guest17918: if you do then you could whois yoursef
<gr33n7007h> Guest17918, hostname -f
<hyde> on ubuntu server after apt-get install lxde and booting to destkop, trying to insert CD (with VirtualBox but I don't think that makes a difference), I get permission denied. The current user is member of the cdrom group.
<hyde> what else might be needed to allow the DE to mount disks?
<procton> We have an strange dns issue on Ubuntu 10.04 server. Sometimes after boot, the DNS does not work. Rebooting the server ussually fixes the issue. I have not yet tried to simply restart networking in those situations. We rarely reboot the server. Any thoughts?
<Sven_vB> procton, i'd test restarting just network on a spare server
<q_a_z_steve> I'm just trying to mount a drive on a VM.
<procton> Sven_vB: Do not currently have a spare server. :/ I have to wait for inactive hours and try to reproduce the problem. You have not heard of such strange behaviour before?
<Sven_vB> procton, i might have, but with 10.04 that would've been so far in the past i might not remember
<procton> Sven_vB: It was a long-shot to ask anyhow. Thanks anyway.
<Sven_vB> have you checked the usual stuff, logs, restarting dns service etc?
<powwowwow> hello everyone, I'd like to import a public gpg key, but nothing happens when I select 'import'
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: import it into what?
<procton> Sven_vB: I thought I had fixed it the previous occation by updating the resolv config. I _think_ I simply restarted networking at that time, but I cannot remember. It was months ago.
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, into my keyring program
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: why didnt you say that....?
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, thought it was obvious
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: not at all, you can import it in to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to allow SSH connections without password
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: and others
<Sven_vB> procton, consider writing an experiences blog... you can re-read how you solved a problem ago, and it can also show your experience when looking for a job.
<procton> Sven_vB: IIRC it has only occured twice... since 2010. I think the IT department have changed DNS servers, which may or may not be the reason.
<Sven_vB> procton, well, you could check which DNS servers are being used and compare with which *should* be used
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, should I make a sacrifice at the altar for forgiveness?
<procton> Sven_vB: Servr maintenance is not part of my job description, but the development server is maintained by us developers. Writing a log of how it was resolved is a good idea though.
<procton> Sven_vB: They are correct, but still the server failed to find any host names... It has occured twice in the past 3 months or so.
<GothPaw> using 12.04 "update Manager" was in the middle of updating, but has been sitting now for over 30 hours without doing anything, It says the following: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.13.0-32-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<GothPaw> any assistance please
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: please
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: what keyring program are you using please?
<Sven_vB> procton, is the dns failing right now?
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: something like this http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-importexport-gpg-key-pair/
<hyde> GothPaw: was this just normal update within 12.04, or where you upgrading to 14.04? (I don't know a solution either way, but it might be relevant for someone else)
<GothPaw> hyde: can't say for certain as it didn't really specify.
<procton> Sven_vB: I cannot be certain that is the root cause. It could be a consequence.
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, I'm using seahorse
<hyde> GothPaw:  then probably normal update, the dist upgrade should be a separate button and probably ask for extra confirmation
<procton> Sven_vB: The server cannot find the windows domain controller, thus we cannot log in. We can only login as root locally on the server. We can ping IPs, though, so the networking seems to be working.
<Sven_vB> procton, i'd say a dev server could use a (fallback) login mechanism that doesn't rely on other services being up
<Guest17918> my rDNS is server.mydomain.com, should I create an MX record for it?
<procton> Sven_vB: It could, and should really, but we have not set up any.
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: could've told us that too...
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: come on dude....think about it, you need to fill us in
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, sorry, I see your point. there's no need to make you ask for each detail, sure.
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-can-i-import-a-public-key-into-seahorse-763503/
<ActionParsnip> powwowwow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012433
<powwowwow> ActionParsnip, neither of these relates to my problem. as I told, I select import and nothing happens.
<soee> hi, what would be the command to zip all files in direcotry including dotfiles ?
<procton> soee: Noone seems to answer... My guess is "zip -r file.zip directory_to_zip"
<soee> procton: it is waht i did, will check soon if dotfiles are included
<kamran> hi, my CPU usage is high when idle, and Xorg uses 20% when idle, around 70 50% when moving windows ! when i enable tear free it gets near 100% when moving ! and also my computer starts to lag, while gpu usage remains the same, jumps from 0 to 19% rapidly !
<geirha> soee: why use zip at all?
<vebb> I'm an idiot. OK, that's done. So if I'm connecting to Freenode on SSL, do I need to open the ports via iptables? Seems redundant...
<kamran> i can't keep tearfree off, it tears so horribly
<vebb> or does it?!
<MrSassyPants> libreoffice letter assistant is not working, other assistants are working. Did do google. Only solution left was overriding ubuntu packet manager and installing libreoffice manually. Any alternatives?
<soee> geirha: i just want to move bunchof files from one server to another
<geirha> soee: I'd recommend rsync or tar then
<olivier_bK> do you know the name of the package for the command ping ?? because i cant find  it on my linux
<geirha> depending on how you can connect between the two
<vebb> the command for ping
<vebb> is ping
<olivier_bK> the name of the package
<geirha> soee: With zip you'd lose file metadata
<olivier_bK> for install it
<vebb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/35c4bexwdibqvn7/Screenshot%202014-08-13%2001.17.57.png
<hateball> kamran: What GPU chipset and driver are you using?
<soee> geirha: well im using ssh for accounts on shared hosting
<kamran> im using Gigabyte R7 250x oc 2gb and flrx
<powwowwow> will I get some help?
<kamran> hateball: im using Gigabyte R7 250x oc 2gb and flrx (for notfication)
<vebb> ummmmmmmm
<vebb> ping is default.
<geirha> soee: In that case rsync is good.  rsync -a local_dir/ user@host:/place/to/put/it
<hateball> kamran: Ok. Sadly I know nothing about Ati/AMD, but perhaps someone else does now that those details are here :)
<kamran> hateball : ok thanks:) im really regreting my 30$ save by buying amd:( nvidia doens't have this kind of problems? also ige t weird glitches in tf2
<soee> geirha: ok ill try that, thank you
<olivier_bK> vebb, i cant find it
<procton> soee: For slow connections, rsync can compress the data for you with "-z".
<olivier_bK> i write whereis ping
<olivier_bK>  i get nothing
<vebb> whereis ping?
<vebb> why not write ping
<vebb> ➜  ~  whereis ping
<vebb> ping: /bin/ping /usr/share/man/man8/ping.8.gz
<powwowwow> hello everyone, I'd like to import a public gpg key into seahorse, but nothing happens when I select 'import'. can you help please?
<kamran> hi, my CPU usage is high when idle, and Xorg uses 20% when idle, around 70 50% when moving windows ! when i enable tear free it gets near 100% when moving ! and also my computer starts to lag, while gpu usage remains the same, jumps from 0 to 19% rapidly ! , i can't turn tear free off because my screen tears horrible, but even without it 20% is high. my GPU is Gigabyte R7 250x oc 2gb and im using flrx
<geirha> soee: and if the rsync gets interrupted halfway through, just run the same rsync command again and it'll continue were it left off
<hateball> kamran: I'm not saying nVidia doesnt have bugs, just that I am not in the know about AMD and any possibly bugs there
<kamran> hateball: oh ok:) thanks anyway, i heard nvidia doesn't have much problems but still has some, they told me its really better than amd, well after i already bought it !
<hateball> kamran: Sadly this has been my experience as well, which is why I am sticking to nVidia or Intel
<kamran> hateball: :( i already paid 150$ for it and i can't tell them it lags ! well, atleast i learnt from my mistake !!! before buying someguy told me they're same :)
<TJ-> kamran: Have you investigated the log-files (in "/var/log/") - in particular, for Xorg, "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" but also the kernel log "/var/log/kern.log". In the user's home directory also "$HOME/.xsession-errors"
<kamran> TJ- : hi, i looked at those files, do you want to pastebin it? im not sure what to look for
<gr33n7007h> powwowwow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012433
<kamran> TJ-: its very long !
<TJ-> kamran: Yeah, great isn't it, all that free information!?
<TJ-> kamran: Start with Xorg.0.log see if there are any warnings "(WW)" or errors "(EE)"
<kamran> TJ-: they're just imformation, is tehre suppost to be soemthing like an error?
<kamran> TJ-: ok:)
<powwowwow> <gr33n7007h> why am I getting links that have nothing to do with my problem? are you busy or is it the new form of channel help?
<powwowwow> this is the third link, I can google things, too!
<TJ-> kamran: Then look in "kern.log" at the timestamps when the X server is being laggy, see if the kernel is reporting errors or warnings
<kamran> TJ-: this is filled with EE and WW
<folbofasolin> help :c I updated from 12.04 to 14.04 and I can't login
<kamran> TJ-: for example this is one: [     2.987] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr
<|Marco|> folbofasolin: can't login from gui login or console ?
<TJ-> kamran: To diagnose faults I often leave a 'tail' on kern.log (this is more useful for device attach/detach but can help for GPU too) with "tail -f /var/log/kern.log", then with that terminal window still visible I try to provoke the issue, and see what messages the kernel sends at that point
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: gui login
<TJ-> kamran: Congratulations! You've just found the problem
<folbofasolin> after login screen freezes
<kamran> TJ-: ok
<kamran> TJ-: :) what exactly is it?
<kamran> TJ-: my net is unstable, could that be currpted download?
<|Marco|> folbofasolin: ah, I had that too..
<TJ-> kamran: You notice the file that is not opened has a name ending in "_dri" ... that's the kernel Direct Rendering Interface (DRI), *required* for 3D acceleration. So that confirms my suspicion that the system is currently doing software rendering (which is hideously slow) instead of hardware accelerated rendering
<|Marco|> try logging in via console
<|Marco|> ctrl+alt+f1/f2
<kamran> TJ-: do you know how can i turn it off?
<folbofasolin> I did 3458787345 times |Marco|, I reinstalled compiz, uninstalled nvidia, everthing
<TJ-> kamran: A corrupted download will rarely install, although it is possible. The package archives have checksums to prevent installing corrupted packages
<kamran> TJ-: oh, ok than, so, i must see if software render is on, but i dont know how :)
<|Marco|> folbofasolin: can you check if you are the owner of your /home folder ?
<TJ-> kamran: That failed file has 'fglrx' in its name which also tells us it is part of the AMD/ATI proprietary driver... so now we ask how you installed that, was it from the Ubuntu partner archives, or directly via a download from the AMD/ATI web-site ?
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: do you know a command?
<kamran> TJ-: i went to additional drivers  and chosed flrx , something happened to my pc so i restarded and did it again
<|Marco|> ls -l /home
<|Marco|> your username should be there
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: yes, there is my username
<|Marco|> hrm..
<ramsrambo> Need help connecting to VPN on any of these servers
<ramsrambo> http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<folbofasolin> I can't see unity nor kde
<kamran> TJ-: i gues ubuntu partner because i got it from additional drivers !!! but my net disconnected in middle of it, i closed it and opened it again and pressed apply again
<aeme> saludos al canal, alguien que hable español me puede echar un cable para conectar un disco externo por usb que esta en ntfs para poder sacar los archivos que necesito? soy novato, gracias de antemano
<cfhowlett> !es | aeme,
<ubottu> aeme,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<|Marco|> do you know if you have kdm/gdm/lightdm/whatever login manager ?
<folbofasolin> kdm and lightdm
<TJ-> kamran: OK first thing we should do is check the downloaded packages checksum to be sure it is good. If we know that, you can then confidentially purge the current fgrlx installation, reboot to a clean fully open-source driven GPU, and then re-install the fgrlx package
<|Marco|> okay: sudo service lightdm restart
<ramsrambo>  Need help connecting to VPN on any of these servers
<ramsrambo> <ramsrambo> http://www.vpngate.net/en/ ?
<|Marco|> and
<TJ-> kamran: Can you tell me the *exact* version of the package by doing "apt-cache policy fglrx"
<folbofasolin> I logged - screen turned black, only cursor visible
<kamran> TJ-: how do i checksum?:O  if its currpted, does it mean i have to reinstall ubuntu? i stayed awake till 3am many nights :D
<|Marco|> check /var/log/auth.log if there is any reason why it won't let you log in
<powwowwow> hello everyone, I'd like to import a public gpg key into seahorse, but nothing happens when I select 'import'. can you help please?
<|Marco|> you could try installing some other light desktop manager to see if that lets you through
<kamran> TJ-:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2   Version table:      2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kamran> TJ-: im using lastest 14.04 ,
<|Marco|> xfce4, fluxbox, openbox are some exsamples
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: I have kde, it hangs up on login too
<|Marco|> what are you trying to log in to ?
<|Marco|> kde unity blarg ?
<folbofasolin> unity
<folbofasolin> atm
<|Marco|> install something light OTHER than those two
<folbofasolin> okay
<TJ-> kamran: OK, that tells us the package is *not* installed ... which certainly confirms a problem. I need to see the Xorg.0.log. Please "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026887/ , pastebin for beter read
<kamran> TJ-: ok
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026897/ it took long to do it ! also tool long to download it again, means its a huge file !
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: fresh openbox works
<kamran> 1614 lines
<pbx> xchat puzzle: i have accidentally muted a user (a bot in fact) and can't figure out how.  the bot nick is not in any of the configs inside ~/.xchat
<folbofasolin> many errors
<ELFrederich> Is there any desktop support for the Nvidia Tegra K1?
<DJones> pbx: Assuming you've muted them in a channel on freenode, the mute isn't specific to your xchat, the mute is on the network itself
<pbx> DJones, it's not freenode, it's my company's internal IRC
<TJ-> kamran: Here's a shell command that can generate the list of fglrx packages we need to check, and their checksums. Run it to ensure it gives results on your system: "awk '/Package: fglrx/{P=$0} /^MD5sum/ && P {print P; print $0; P=""} ' /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages  "
<Akshay> Hi there?
<Akshay> anyone alive?
<pbx> Akshay, just ask your question
<enchilado> Akshay: maybe just ask y-
<kamran> TJ-: awk: cannot open /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages (No such file or directory)
<Akshay> facing issue while upgrading ubuntu 12.10
<enchilado> It's not really helpful to get people's attention when the don't even know what you need help with
<Akshay> It's showing Failed to fetch
<DJones> pbx: ok, I would still have thought it was specific to a the internal irc network though, the command to unmute may well depend on what IRC software the network is running
<Akshay> Network problem
<Akshay> And my internet is working
<|Marco|> folbofasolin: what type of errors ?
<pbx> DJones, it's only xchat that has the problem. other clients (e.g. quassel) voice the bot
<enchilado> Why would you upgrade to 12.10?
<Akshay> i'm upgrading from 122.10
<Akshay> 12.10*
<Akshay> sorry for the typo
<folbofasolin> |Marco|: some internal errors, i could't read log
<folbofasolin> 1 app c rash
<enchilado> Oh, my mistake. I don't know how my mind inserted a "to" there.
<DJones> pbx: Is it all xchat clients (on different machines) or just your xchat on its own, if its the latter, I wonder whether its just been set to ignore the user/bot
<Akshay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239172
<Akshay> This is for you enchilado
<pbx> DJones, it's just mine.  it's pretty clearly been set to ignore, i just can't for the life of me figure out how to unset it.
<TJ-> kamran: Oops sorry, I left the package name for the UK GB country in my settings! OK ... do "grep 'archive.ubuntu.com' /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" and that'll tell us which repository mirror your system is using
<DJones> pbx: Might be worth joining #xchat (I think thats xchats own support channel), somebody there might have an idea, I use irssi myself so I can't think how you'd remove it
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026957/
<pbx> DJones, good call, thanks.  ironically the xchat website doesn't mention that channel :)
<kamran> TJ-: downloaded pastebinit :) now it wont take long
<DJones> pbx: I wasn't 100% certain that was the right channel
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026971/ this is version that console gave me
<Akshay> Could anyone help me please?
<jhattara> can Ubuntu network manager handle multiple simultaneous vpn connections ?
<zipc1> how do i fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026970/  ?  an internet connection problem?
<TJ-> kamran: OK: "awk '/Package: fglrx/{P=$0} /^MD5sum/ && P {print P; print $0; P=""} ' /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages  "
<kamran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026987/
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026987/
<cfhowlett_> !eolupgrade > Akshay,
<cfhowlett_> !eolupgrade | Akshay
<ubottu> Akshay: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<June79> Hi, I'm an IRC newb.  Is this where I can meet some other developers and bounce ideas around or is there a better place?
<TJ-> pbx: re xchat: "/unignore <mask>" which is listed using "/ignore" ... assuming it is an ignore entry
<Akshay> Thanks cfhowlett and ubottu
<cfhowlett_> !contribute | June79
<ubottu> June79: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<TJ-> kamran: thats good... now we use that to check any local packages stored in APTs cache to ensure they match
<cslcm> Can anyone tell me why people watch daytime television?
<Akshay> I know it's EOL, but right now i'm running the wibu version and my windows os is not working
<Pici> cslcm: The folks in #ubuntu-offtopic probably know.
<Akshay> so, can't install a fresh one now
<kamran> TJ-: can you tell me how to do it?
<cslcm> Pici: I doubt it
<Akshay> I'd take the long route though
<cfhowlett_> Akshay, wubi?  even worse!
<Akshay> yes, wubi*
<TJ-> kamran: I shall... I have to download the fglrx files first, give me a few minutes
<Akshay> sorry for the typo again. I always confuse it with wibu
<June79> Thanks for the suggestions.
<kamran> TJ-: oh sorry, ok i wait:)
<Akshay> What would you recomend cfhowlett?
<Akshay> how to fix the network problem issue?
<cfhowlett_> Akshay, by the way, *when* your windows breaks wubi, it's virtually certain that you'll  unable to repair it.  Suggest your immediately torrent 14.04.1 lubuntu or xubuntu.  (Assuming you have an older machine).  14.04 is Long Term Support.  Install.  go forth and conquer.
<Akshay> thanks cfhowlett, btw I've another issue
<cfhowlett_> Akshay, oh, and never ever wubi again.  IMHO.
<pbx> TJ-, yeah, it's not an ignore entry.  ignore.conf is 0 bytes
<paloukas> hello all! does anyone else have problems with missing files after shutting down and reopening ubuntu 14.04
<mjayk> paloukas: no what files?
<Akshay> While I'm trying to install chromium browser in ubuntu, or any other app, its'giving me an error of Failed network problem
<Akshay> "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<folbofasolin> I have problem after upgrading to 14.04
<folbofasolin> what the hell
<cfhowlett_> Akshay, quantal is end of life.  no more support.  dead repos.
<cfhowlett_> !details | folbofasolin,
<ubottu> folbofasolin,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kamran> Akshay: this fixed this for me once, change server to auto detect ! in software center
<zipc1> what causes this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026970/
<paloukas> mjayk: it's the strangest thing...6 times now, after rebooting or shutting down I lose all files (including things like software updates...anything and everything!) created after a certain point
<folbofasolin> ubottu: after upgrade my unity and KDE won't run after clicking "login" button
<ubottu> folbofasolin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<folbofasolin> xD
<folbofasolin> cfhowlett_: how you darexD
<paloukas> mjayk: even my windows vms are fudged up
<mjayk> paloukas: that does sould weird i would point towards a strange journeling problem / failing hdd but thats beyond me sorry
<Akshay> @kamran, it's been already set to Auto detect
<TJ-> kamran: I shall... OK, tested it here so here goes. Run this, and pastebin the results for me: " awk '/Package: fglrx/{P=$2} /^MD5sum/ && P {print P,$2; P=""} ' /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages | while read package sum; do PKG="/var/cache/apt/archives/${package}_*.deb"; if [ -f $PKG ]; then echo "$sum  is the MD5 sum for:  $package"; md5sum $PKG; fi; done "
<paloukas> mjayk: thanks! the hardware is pretty new...
<kamran> TJ-: ok
<Akshay> kamran: it's been already set to Auto detect
<kamran> TJ-: it gives me an empty ">" that i can type there
<TJ-> kamran: You must have included an extra quote mark (did you include the double-quotes I surround the command with) ?
<tuono279> ciao
<kamran> TJ-: let me check
<TJ-> kamran: try typing another " and pressing Enter
<tuono279> list
<ssarah> hei guys
<kamran> TJ-: thats what i typed : awk '/Package: fglrx/{P=$2} /^MD5sum/ && P {print P,$2; P=""} ' /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages | while read package sum; do PKG="/var/cache/apt/archives/${package}_*.deb"; if [ -f $PKG ]; then echo "$sum  is the MD5 sum for:  $package
<kamran> i treid still it gets me tehre
<ssarah> what does "$sudo passwd" do?
<TJ-> kamran: Some of the command is missing ... it ends with "done"
<geirha> PKG="/var/cache/apt/archives/${package}_*.deb"; if [ -f $PKG ]; ... <- that is broken
<TJ-> kamran: let me pastebin it so it is easier to copy and paste
<kamran> TJ-:  thanks, sorry :(
<paloukas> hello all! does anybody else have problems with losing all files created after a certain point in time (including packages) after a shutdown/reboot on 14.04
<TJ-> kamran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027115/
<TJ-> kamran: I left in the "gb.archive" again! edit that to be just "archive" !!
<geirha> TJ-: you want an array for that. pkg=( "/var/cache/apt/archives/${package}_"*.deb ); if [[ -f ${pkg[0]} ]]; then ...
<kamran> TJ-: tu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages: command not found
<TJ-> kamran: something is wrong with your copy-paste operation
<kamran> TJ-: the one i saw here was shorted btw !!!
<kamran> TJ-: let me do soemthing
<Guest42867> RUNNING 12.04 with no problems (nvidia updates have been problematic)
<Guest42867> does 14.04 seem good to go for an update, or can it wait for a little bug removal?
<system0x01> Bluetooth Driver(RT3290/MT7630) on HP ProBook G1 455 not work on new kernel
<kamran> TJ-: my mouse has connecting problem and maybe it disconnected while selecting it, let me download it !
<f00dWorksta> Been using 14.04 for a while now, only a few minor glitches here and there
<TJ-> geirha: I'm trying not to rely on bashisms, just in case
<TJ-> kamran: here's the corrected pastebin for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027124/
<kamran> TJ-: after downloading it and CTRL-A and V i get this :            awk: cannot open /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages (No such file or directory)
<cslcm> I wish Unity was less Mac OS'y
<geirha> TJ-: Then you'll at least want something that won't fail so easily
<TJ-> kamran: Yeah, as I said, I left in the gb.archive on that one because that's what mine is set to :)
<kamran> TJ-: now i got result
<TJ-> geirha: It fails because the paste is incomplete!
<Guest42867> thanks
<kamran> TJ-: 739216c4b2546f3f00d0049bb55e6b43  is the MD5 sum for:  fglrx-amdcccle-updates 739216c4b2546f3f00d0049bb55e6b43  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-amdcccle-updates_2%3a13.350.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<TJ-> kamran: Can you pastebin it please
<kamran> Tj-: ok
<kamran> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027153/ , sorry :)
<geirha> TJ-: it will fail if sie happens to have more than one deb file for a given package
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: how is unity mac os'y? :o
<TJ-> kamran: OK, that package is good but you don't have the "fglrx" package downloaded yet, so do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install fglrx"
<kamran> TJ-: thats gonna take long with my net, ok let me do it
<system0x01> how to run ralink (mediatek present) combo device bleuetooth/wifi
<TJ-> kamran: That's the only solution, that system is *missing* the "fglrx" package, as "apt-cache policy" confirmed earlier
<kamran> TJ-: oh its only 6mb,  i otught its gonna download the whole 125 mb again
<system0x01> on new kernel
<cslcm> f00dWorksta: My main gripe is the application menus being detached from the application and being at the top of the screen. It's bad UX
<kamran> TJ-: ok :) will tell you when its done
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: you can put menus back to the window
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: at least in 14.04 you can
<Akshay> kamran: there man?
<dino82> Does ubuntu not use a true bash shell by default?  Bash scripts that work fine on CentOS seem to be completely broken in Ubuntu 14.04
<kamran> Akshay : what?
<TJ-> kamran: Once it is installed, assuming apt-get doesn't report errors, you'll be best to reboot the PC to ensure the DRI drivers get loaded correctly. Then come back here after testing it to tell me if that fixed it or not
<kamran> Akshay : oh, yes im here if you  ask if im afk :)
<geirha> dino82: Yes. The scripts that fail are probably sh scripts using bashisms.
<Akshay> kamran: I've already set it to auto detect
<kamran> TJ-: ok :) i will reboot after that, and will come with same name
<Akshay> kamran: still facing the issues
<geirha> dino82: you can fix that by changing their shebang to #!/usr/bin/env bash
<kamran> Akshay : sadly i have no other ideas
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: Settings > Apperance > Behavior > Show the menus for a window > In the window's title bar
<kamran> Akshay : atleast for now, my brain is messy, i have my own problem xD
<dino82> I'll try that, thanks
<sideup66> hello room
<TJ-> dino82: Ubuntu uses "dash", an 'sh' extension, by default for system scripts. User's shells are usually Bash though
<sideup66> anyone here have any experience with installing emit? Im trying to create an emit server on ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<Akshay> kamran: no problem man
<geirha> dino82: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Practices#Choose_Your_Shell for more on that.
<Akshay> kamran: thanks for help
<dino82> Thanks
<kamran> Akshay : :) sorry that i cant help,
<sideup66> and for whatever reason, it doesnt seem to follow through, it installs and starts, but when I  try torun it, the output is that it upnp recieves an unknown message
<system0x01> I have some issue with rt3290 - on new kernel the bluetooth not work.
<Akshay> kamran: no rpoblem man
<kamran> i was about to giev another idea :( he left !!!
<sideup66> ?
<dino82> Hmm changing the shebang at the top of my script didn't work, getting the same error
<cslcm> f00dWorksta: thanks, that's helpful :) Is there a way to get rid of the OSX-like sidebar too?
<cslcm> and just use desktop icons
<Inoki> Guys I have a question; I'm about to re-install a laptop with a given name for the home folder. Can I change this home folder's name during the live session and when I specify the new home folder name during installation will it be normally mounted?
<ObrienDave> cslcm, install xubuntu-desktop, select at logon
<geirha> dino82: what's the error?
<trijntje> Inoki: what do you mean exactly, directories aren't "mounted" during installation
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: you can either use another desktop environment like ObrienDave suggested: xubuntu (XFCE), gnome-shell.
<geirha> dino82: also note that ''sh scriptfile'' is wrong; that overrides the shebang and runs it with sh
<dino82> Yes, I've been using ./script.sh
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: or you can hide the bar and reveal it when needed: Settings > Appearance > Behaviour > Auto-hide the Launcher
<EL3PHANTEN> Hello
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: if you really don't want to even reveal it, set the reveal sensitivity to really LOW
<Inoki> trijntje: I mean you have a home folder that has a specific name and holds your files. In order to mount this specific folder after a fresh install you need to specify your login name (which is the name of your folder).
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: as in set it to the lowest, it won't show ever again
<geirha> dino82: ok, then the error might be that it uses a non-standard command that is either not available, or different in ubuntu
<EL3PHANTEN> I have tried to install winsows and ubuntu on my laptop, It just won work
<f00dWorksta> cslcm: well it shows when you press the super key to show the launcher
<EL3PHANTEN> I have had ubuntu on, And I have had windows on.
<moth3r> Is there a fast (yet possibly secure) alternative to sshfs?
<moth3r> I can't  handle sshfs anyomre, wayyy too slow.
<trijntje> Inoki: again, mounting folders doesn't make any sense. Do you have a separate home partition?
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: what are your requirements
<f00dWorksta> EL3PHANTEN: what is the problem?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: whay do you mean it doesn't wrk?
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: only requirement is a tolerable connection.
<eeee_> *what
<MonkeyDust> Inoki  you mount a device *to* a folder
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: what do you use it for?
<cfhowlett_> !details | EL3PHANTEN,
<ubottu> EL3PHANTEN,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kamran> TJ-: 40%, what should i test after rebooting, just check cpu usage?
<TJ-> trijntje: Actually, home directories *are* mounted if they're encrypted: "/home/tj/.Private on /home/tj type ecryptfs"
<EL3PHANTEN> When I have a clean windows installation on. I run Ubuntu 14.04.1 windows installer. But when I reboot and come in to ubuntu, it says no root defined
<TJ-> kamran: Yes, do everything you know that was causing problems, check the CPU usage etc,
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: Everything. I use it like I use the hard disk in my laptop. I have 3 external hard drives I concatinated and mounted on a remote machine.
<ldiamond> Anyone upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.01? How was it? Should I just do a clean install?
<EL3PHANTEN> * no root file system is defined
<kamran> TJ-: i also check if tf2 is fixed !
<cfhowlett_> ldiamond, painless > clean install
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: remote drives should really only be used for storage... have you tried plain ol' NFS?
<TJ-> kamran: good luck :)
<kamran> TJ-: will tell you :) let me make some coffe xD thanks a lot for till here
<geirha> Oh, wubi is still supported? I thought I heard it got dropped
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: is that during the installation?
<ldiamond> cfhowlett_, I'll give it a shot, if I regret my decision it won't be too late to clean it up.
<cfhowlett_> geirha, WUBI IS UNSUPPORTED!
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: no. is there some level of security? and am I able to mount it on this computer?
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: is your remote machine within your local network?
<dino82> Ok, got the script to work, thanks
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: yes, but I access it outside of my network.
<geirha> cfhowlett_: good, then I heard right :)
<cfhowlett_> EL3PHANTEN, if you used the windows installer - you messed up.  it doesn't like 14.04  and I'm pretty sure we TOLD you not to use it.
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: Yes I have installed windows first, on my only 1TB partition
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: and you only use it as storage? or do you work off of it?
<geirha> dino82: also, in the future, avoid putting extensions on scripts
<Inoki> trijntje: During installation you get a screen where you insert your credentials, password and login name (which will be your home folder name). If, after a fresh installation (and mounting /home separately) you, on this specific login screen put a different login name than the previously used your home folder will not contain any files, because you haven't used your previous login so when you mount /home separately you will have a new folder wit
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: I work off of it
<ldiamond> cfhowlett_, geirha : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide maybe this page needs to be updated though
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: and you're using the "something else" option during the installation?
<EL3PHANTEN> cfhowlett_, okey. Then I will reinstall windows on the partition, so that is the only thing I have. Okey?
<trijntje> Inoki: your message got truncated because it was too long. Please split it up and poste it again
<cfhowlett_> EL3PHANTEN, good move
<cfhowlett_> ldiamond, yes, it does need to be updated
<geirha> ldiamond: ouch!
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: one more question... defined 'slow'
<ldiamond> EL3PHANTEN, not sure exactly what your situation is, but be sure to inspect your current partitions to find out if you actually wiped it or if it's just the bootloader.
<dino82> I assume it's an effort to keep others from being confused as to what type of script it is?
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: 123 kb/s
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: I have tried so many times. I dont know. But I will go trough the process right now
<geirha> dino82: that and avoiding headaches if you end up rewriting it in another language
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: I don't think that's sshfs's problem then...
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: i think you aren't specifying the root filesystem during the installation,
<Inoki> trijntje: During installation you get a screen where you insert your credentials, password and login name (which will be your home folder name).
<TJ-> Inoki: Before running the install, you could rename the existing home directory, then rename it back to the required name once you've installed
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: It is a number of problems...but alleviating some of the layers of encryption would speed this up a bit
<Inoki> trijntje: If, after a fresh installation (and mounting /home separately) you, on this specific login screen put a different login name than the previously used your home folder will not contain any files,
<Inoki> trijntje: because you haven't used your previous login so when you mount /home separately you will have a new folder with no files and the previous /home folder won't be mounted again.
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: encrytion is cheap nowadays
<ldiamond> moth3r, not if the bottleneck is the bandwidth.
<Inoki> trijntje: This happened to me before. So, if I go to live session, change the current home folder name to something else, put that something else as my new login, will it normally mount /home with all files?
<moth3r> ldiamond: the bottleneck is the ethernet port, tiny tiny computer.
<geirha> dino82: and the end user really doesn't care what language a command is written in as long as it does what it's supposed to do
<ldiamond> moth3r, make sure you use the latest version of ssh on both the client and server.
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: usually it's IO that's the bottleneck
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: correct.
<ldiamond> moth3r, the encrypted payload isn't much larger than the real thing.
<EL3PHANTEN> cfhowlett_, ldiamond, okey. I have the laptop right besides me here. I am on my desktop now, so I will be here trought the process. And I will ask windows to delete all partitions, and format, and make a new windows partition.
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: ldiamond: so you guys think I should change the machine that hosts the remote drives then?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: you have to choose "Something else" at the bottom of the screen, and create a partition for ubuntu,
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: no need to delete windows
<ldiamond> moth3r, what is that machine?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey?
<eeee_> you can probably just shrink the partition and use the free space for ubuntu
<Inoki> TJ-: so that can work the other way around then. Go to live > rename home > head to install, choose new login > /home mounted.
<trijntje> Inoki: yes, that should work. Just be sure to have a backup of all important files before you start, and make sure you do not format /home during the installation
<ldiamond> moth3r, my Raspberry pi will likely serve much faster than that over sshfs.
<moth3r> ldiamond: .....raspberry pi....I KNOW I KNOW...terrible idea. It was originally supposed to be strictly for storage
<dino82> geirha: Yeah this was a simple rsync deployment script with error checking, so that my wife can tell me if something went wrong with a specific error code :)
<moth3r> ldiamond: it doesn't though
<ldiamond> moth3r, there shouldn't be an issue.
<Inoki> trijntje: thanks, perfect!
<TJ-> Inoki: No ... if you're doing "Tru Ubuntu" and then running the installer from the desktop icon, then *before* you start the installer rename the user's home directory to something temporary such as "/home/user.backup", install as 'user' (which will create a new "/home/user/"), then once the installer is finished do "rm -rf /home/user/" and then "mv /home/user.backup /home/user"
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: can you benchmark your remote machine first?
<ldiamond> moth3r, do you use the ethernet port?
<moth3r> ldiamond: yes
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: I don't know how to dot hat
<Inoki> TJ-: okies, thanks!
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ okey. I will try this first. I will uninstall the wubi installation. And go to windows and shrink the partition. right?
<GothPaw> I'm using 12.04 "update Manager" was in the middle of updating but has been sitting now for over 30 hours without doing anything, It's sitting at the following: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.13.0-32-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: right
<EL3PHANTEN> 2 sec
<cfhowlett_> GothPaw, 30 HOURS?
<TJ-> GothPaw: ouch! That should only take 20 seconds
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: ssh into remote machine, then do "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda"
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: please hold
<TJ-> GothPaw: Is it possible the /boot/ partition has run out od space?
<eeee_> lol :'(
<j0rd> soooooo. im sure this has been asked way too many times but where in the name of $deity is the pulseaudio packages for trusty?
<TJ-> j0rd: "apt-cache search pulseaudio"
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey now in windows administration, I shrink c: by 500GB. Okey?
<MonkeyDust> j0rd  i like your $DEITY :)
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: as you wish
<f00dWorksta> There is only 1 God
<f00dWorksta> LOVE AND PEACE
<j0rd> MonkeyDust: im getting the "E: Package 'pulseaudio' has no installation candidate" error
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: "hdparm: command not found"
<trijntje> moth3r: I get around 2 Mbps on my raspberry pi using nfs, it might be worth a shot
<f00dWorksta> screw all the human made religions
<f00dWorksta> anyway..
<moth3r> trijntje: can you mount using that?
<j0rd> s/MonkeyDust/TJ/
<MonkeyDust> j0rd  and your release supported? what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<ldiamond> moth3r, consider trying different ciphers.
<sideup66> hello again
<sideup66> dunno if anyone responded
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_, okey now I got 488GB unallocated. What next?
<sideup66> at work and was afk
<moth3r> ldiamond: how would I do that?
<TJ-> j0rd: have you recently changed the repository settings for the package manager?
<trijntje> moth3r: yeah, but I'm not sure if nfs is encrypted
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: is this a windows 8 efi system?
<ldiamond> the -c param
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: install the hdparm package?
<moth3r> ldiamond: which cypher should I use?
<TJ-> j0rd: which Ubuntu release is it ("cat /etc/issue") ?
<j0rd> TJ-: no
<j0rd> TJ-: MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> j0rd: Try "sudo apt-get update" then "apt-cache policy pulseaudio"
<sideup66> wat?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: it has some (UEFI, legacy support) settings in BIOS, and one setting, optimized for win8.
<ldiamond> moth3r, try multiple ones. But RC4 and Blowfish should perform well enough
<moth3r> ldiamond: I just type, "-c RC4"? as a param
<ldiamond> be sure to try the "supposed" default aes, which may not be what's defaulted to with your installation (for some reason)
<j0rd> its essentially stock. i bearly use it. i ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade this morning and it baked when i booted it just now. will run apt-get update and apt-cache policy pulseaudio now
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: ok, you need to turn fast boot off for win8
<ldiamond> moth3r, -c arcfour
<trijntje> moth3r: probably better to ask in #raspberrypi anyway, maybe the chip has build in support for some ciphers
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: its win7 I am running
<ldiamond> moth3r, however, know that RC4 isn't considered secure.
<j0rd> TJ-: http://sprunge.us/BERg
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: ok, then i guess boot the live USB
<ldiamond> if you're transferring state secrets, I'd advise against it.
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey 2 secs
<moth3r> ldiamond: I'm less concerned about secrets and more concerned with just speed and keeping cleartext from happening
<kamran> 91%
<ldiamond> moth3r, do some testing with different ciphers, and as it was suggested, try #raspberrypi
<moth3r> ldiamond: will do
<moth3r> thanks
<f00dWorksta> moth3r: ha I just saw that it's a rasberrypi, sorry no experience at that matter, ldiamond can take over completely :P
<moth3r> f00dWorksta: hah
<mjayk> Haya all im behind a proxy and I cant do sudo apt-get update, I can if I sudo su export http_proxy= then apt-get update
<mjayk> and ideas
<j0rd> TJ-: any thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> mjayk  why are you behind a proxy?
<mjayk> MonkeyDust: because thats the way the network is configured
<moth3r> trijntje: ldiamond: I'm trying with a different cypher and no compression.... wish me luck
<MonkeyDust> mjayk  what network? can you not contact the network manager?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_, now I cannot access BIOS. Had same problem before today. 2 min
<geirha> mjayk: sudo http_proxy= apt-get update
<mjayk> geirha: lemme try
<TJ-> j0rd: Yeah... why have you got too sets of Ubuntu repos set, and with a pining on pulseaudio?
<kamran> TJ-: restarting....
<TJ-> kamran: OK .. I'm off out to run the huskies... let me know in about 45 minutes ;)
<mjayk> geirha: yes that works thanks is there anyway to set this as a global var because wget and curl dont seam to use it by default?
<j0rd> TJ-: im honestly not sure. as i said, this box doesnt see much use. if the package is pinned its not on me. as for mirrors.kernel iirc i added it because the au.archive.ubuntu server can fall behind from time to time
<geirha> mjayk: you mean wget and curl don't use the proxy?
<mjayk> geirha: correct
<geirha> but you want them to?
<mjayk> yes
<geirha> well, globally for all users, I'd probably put it in /etc/environment
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: can you guide me on what BIOS settings to choose? . I can send a paste link
<j0rd> ok, w/ TJ gone is there anyone else who cld take a stab helping me solve the pinned and missing pulseaudio?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: yeah sure
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey wait
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: is there some bios info, I should avoid to post, for security?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: i don't think so, no
<ldiamond> EL3PHANTEN, only the password used to get in the bios.
<ldiamond> If one is set.
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey thank tou
<bl4ckdu5t> I installed phpmyadmin on a Ubuntu 14.0 Trusty
<bl4ckdu5t> Happens web files are stored in /var/www/html rather than /var/www
<bl4ckdu5t> I visited http://localhost/phpmyadmin and I can't find the file
<ldiamond> try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/html
<MonkeyDust> bl4ckdu5t  is that a server? there's also #ubuntu-server
<ldiamond> otherwise check the apache config.
<Pici> bl4ckdu5t: is the configuration actually enabled? Is there a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/ or /etc/apache2/conf.d/  ?
<EL3PHANTEN> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bl4ckdu5t> ldiamond: didn't work
<bl4ckdu5t> I check the config in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/config/config.php
<bl4ckdu5t> and I couldn't see anything strange
<bl4ckdu5t> Pici: I'm not sure about the symlink. I'll check
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: http://imgur.com/cumo8Rv,yghIGcs,m1NU6st,EB0UsVC there are 4 images
<ldiamond> bl4ckdu5t, it's the apache config you need.
<ldiamond> phpmyadmin runs on an apache server in the default install.
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: there where it says legacy support, I can choose UEFI
<ldiamond> (at least it did a few years back)
<bl4ckdu5t> Pici: There's no /etc/apache2/confi.d
<bl4ckdu5t> *conf.d/
<powwowwow> hello everyone, I'd like to import a public gpg key into seahorse, but nothing happens when I select 'import'. can you help please?
<bl4ckdu5t> just /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ and boot priority, I can choose "UEFI First" if on legacy support
<bl4ckdu5t> ldiamond: what do you think I should check out in the config
<JaySlaven> hello, i want to change user from root as i cant run steam on root. im running on a chromebook using croutob
<JaySlaven> crouton
<bl4ckdu5t> and is it this config /usr/share/phpmyadmin/config/config.php ?
<ldiamond> bl4ckdu5t, I hate apache with a passion, try #mysql #phpmyadmin or #apache
<ldiamond> bl4ckdu5t, that's the phpmyadmin config.
<kamran> TJ-: are you here?
<ldiamond> phpmyadmin isn't a server, only a set of php files.
<Pici> bl4ckdu5t: no. /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf needs to be symlinked from within /etc/apache2/conf.d/ or from /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/
<Pici> bl4ckdu5t: if you don't have /etc/apache2/conf.d/, then you should have the other
<EL3PHANTEN> still here eeee_?
<iainv2> How do I reset back to default desktop in 14.04 please?
<xangua> iainv2: please elaborate
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: sorry, im back,
<EL3PHANTEN> okey
<MonkeyDust> iainv2  i guess you can simply do   unity --reset   or so
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: I wrote some otion I have further up in the chat
<iainv2> I changed from default, got a menu but want original Ubuntu sidebar back
<eeee_> yeah reading it now
<MonkeyDust> iainv2  then logout, switch, login
<xangua> iainv2: changed to what¿ what menu¿ please elaborate
<iainv2> I've got a drop down menu instead of the original icons. Bit of a newbie I'm afraid
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: when you start the PC if you press ESC do you get a boot options?
<MonkeyDust> iainv2  sounds like you're in the classic fallback desktop
<EL3PHANTEN> I thin it is f12
<EL3PHANTEN> think*
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: try that, and select the USB
<stevecoh1> quit
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: sry I guess that didnt work with the legacy option first. Then I did hold shift and pressed restart to access the BIOS again
<bencc> why does "hostname –fqdn" give me "hostname: the specified hostname is invalid"
<EL3PHANTEN> Shall I choose UEFI first
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: ok, you need to get the USB HDD to the top of the list
<bencc> /etc/hostname is "example.dev"
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: no, leave it legacy
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: if windows is installed in legacy, ubuntu should be installed in legacy as well
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: ALL settings okey from the screenshots?
<MonkeyDust> bencc  does the same here, i guess the options cannot be combined
<iainv2> Thanks, I'll try switching
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: yeah
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey
<bencc> MonkeyDust: what?
<bencc> MonkeyDust: on my server it works
<MonkeyDust> bencc  yes, then maybe it's a combination that works on server, but not on desktop
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey eeee_: shall I Install Ubuntu or Try Ubuntu
<bencc> MonkeyDust: very helpful :)
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: if you're ready to install, then install ubuntu, or maybe try ubuntu to see how it runs
<eeee_> with your hardware and if you like it
<EL3PHANTEN> It runs perfectly. I have run Ubuntu on this for months
<EL3PHANTEN> just need win7 in addition
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: ok, then choose install ubuntu
<eeee_> ill brb
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: In the options I shall choose "Something else: edit partitions and stuff" ?
<jayslaven> is anyone here who knows how to do crouton on a chromebook
<jayslaven> i desperatly need help
<MonkeyDust> bencc  from the hostanme manpage : "Therefore avoid using hostname --fqdn, hostname --domain and dnsdomain‐ name."
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: yeah, choose Something else
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey now in installation type window, I see: /dev/sdb, and then one emptyspace 1000204 MB.
<eeee_> O.o
<Pici> jayslaven: try asking in #crouton, which is their official channel. We have no idea here in #ubuntu
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: you shrunk the windows partition by 500Gb right?
<sathish> hi
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ yes
<sathish> need small info
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: something isn't right, can you pastebin it?
<sathish> yes
<sathish> we have installed one ubuntu cloud server
<sathish> with MAAS
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: sry for the danish language. I upload anyways... http://imgur.com/eWlfBvv
<sathish> but not able to get the clusterg on the MAAS console
<qstrahl> I accidentally enabled some kind of reader that dictates every key I press it's horrible please tell me how to make it stop
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: in windows the 488GB is still unallocated.
<reisio> qstrahl: pgrep -l festival
<qstrahl> reisio, Nothing
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: you booted into windows just now?
<EL3PHANTEN> No
<reisio> qstrahl: check dash for 'accessibility'
<EL3PHANTEN> just info
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: can you try that?
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey
<eeee_> or, if you press cancel
<qstrahl> reisio, "Orca Screen Reader" maybe?
<eeee_> and it takes you to the unity desktop
<EL3PHANTEN> Yea I guess I will go in try mode
<Blue11> qstrahl: you may have accidentally trigged the accessibility option
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ true
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: check gparted
<qstrahl> I believe I did. Where can I turn off the hotkey for this?
<qstrahl> (It was orca, pkill to the rescue)
<sathish> hi
<sathish> hi
<sathish> hi
<sathish> hi
<sathish> hi
<Blue11> yeah orca is a screen reader
<reisio> qstrahl: mebbe
<reisio> log out and back in, if it doesn't come back, you're all set
<Enissay> Hi, I want to get the git's first commit date from http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/source/checkout... but "$ git log https://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/" says there's no repository :(
<Blue11> qstrahl: if you go into the settings manager under system accessibility, there should be an option there.
<absk007> how to install emmet in Geany editor?
<Blue11> oh yay -- I have a restart
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ http://imgur.com/NSs0g5m
<reisio> absk007: don't cross post
<marcuy> k
<nonuby> OT: possibly the most famous wifi points, the blue/black linksys boxes wr54g/l etc.., from pics the antennas have a thick base, is the antenna connector the standard one used for 3rd party antennas etc..
<nonuby> one remove the standard linksys antennas, i.e. its just a plastic gimmickl
<phunyguy> nonuby: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<nonuby> thanks
<daftykins> or #networking
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: open a terminal, type parted -l
<phunyguy> that too
<EL3PHANTEN> affirmative
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN:  apt-get install pastebinit
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: parted -l | pastebinit
<EL3PHANTEN> okey
<qstrahl> reisio, It's cool, pkill saved the day.
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ actually it asks the same question about if its a gpt table
<EL3PHANTEN> yes or no?
<nonuby> possibly the most famous wifi points, the blue/black linksys boxes wr54g/l etc.., from pics the antennas have a thick base, is the antenna connector on the base unit he standard one used for 3rd party antennas once remove the linksys supplied antennas
<nonuby> ah crap sorry
<intrader> Anyone, all web browsers are unable to load flash - seems to fail with 'embed tpe="application/x-shockwave-flash"' as plugin not supported. How do I reinstall flash?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: lsblk | pastebinit
<odisa> Hello. I just ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and I received a message from GRUB (paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027499/ ). Am I correct in selecting "/boot"?
<nonuby> intraders, apt-get remove flashplugin-installer, apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027515/
<M4renz-Work> Greetings
<odisa> Hello.
<reisio> 'lo odisa
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: i think this is the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987011 (check the second post)
<xxx1337> anyone have any tips for browsing the web while at work and not having co-workers realize?
<M4renz-Work> I am looking for an oneiric mirror. I first thought downloading the installer iso for oneiric is enough and would contain the .debs but I can't actually find any deb on the iso. Do you know where I can find the oneiric mirror with the .deb packages?
<odisa> Tor Browser. Though this is not the appropriate place to discuss that xxx1337
<intrader> nonuby, have done with sudo - does not solve problem; should I reboot?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey I will take a look
<ObrienDave> xxx1337, don't ;P
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: try in the terminal fdisk -l
<xxx1337> odisa thanks
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: lsblk seems to see everything, but the installer doesn't
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ fdisk -l does nothing here
<EL3PHANTEN> Or outputted nothing
<EL3PHANTEN> maybe i missed sudo
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027557/
<reisio> your nick makes my head hurt
<odisa> What would cause a disk's unique identifier to change? Would it be anything in standard Ubuntu updates?
<reisio> odisa: disks don't have UUIDs, filesystems have
<reisio> so maybe your FS was changed (replaced)
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: what're you up to, besides making my eyes hurt with your nick
<odisa> reisio: ah ok. the error message I had worded it that way. a replaced filesystem?
<SeanChiarot> hey gues, quick one for you, trying to get a public share working between Ubuntu 14.02 and a Windows 7 pc, ubuntu can talk to the Windows PC now with no issues, but when my Windows PC trys to access a network share on the ubuntu pc I get "You do not have permission to access...."
<reisio> odisa: quite possibly
<intrader> nonuby, I will reboot - I will be away while doing so
<odisa> Filesystem is NTFS, ext2/3/4 etc, correct?
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio trying to get ubuntu to work
<EL3PHANTEN> or together with windows rather
<ObrienDave> and give us a headache with your all-caps nick
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: what's not working
<reisio> odisa: right
<odisa> There are some pretty clear guides on how to do that.. I remember successfully accomplishing the same bridge between 12.04 and Windows 7 with FileZilla utilizing an online guide SeanChiarot
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ also it says WARNING: GPT detected on /dev/sdb! The util fdisk doesnt support GPT. Use GNU Parted
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: ignore
<gottaGO> I;m using 12.04 ubuntu ( 3.11 kernel ) and I can't install nVidia drivers - unmet dependencies : nvidia-current : Depends: nvidia-304 but it is not going to be installed
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: what is the problem
<gottaGO> nothing I googled help me
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio: I only see a empty 1TB partition when in ubuntu installation. Even tough win7 is installed
<EL3PHANTEN> fresh win7 installation
<odisa> gottaGO: that is a very common problem.. wish I could help; I gave up after several attempts and reverted to the.. x-org driver it was I believe
<odisa> that should function reasonably well
<gottaGO> odisa, how I revert to x-org driver ?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: Should I try start over. And reinstall win7 with UEFI setting
<odisa> gottaGO: is Unity broken for you now? (the window management system)
<gottaGO> odisa,  well the resolution is really weird :/
<odisa> merely the resolution?
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: what makes you think win7 is installed?
<kamran>  TJ-: your back?
<eeee_> it might fix the problem of having the gpt backup partition still there, causing the problem (maybe)
<TJ-> kamran: I am :)
<gottaGO> I think so
<kamran> TJ-: ok my Xorg usage normally is much lwoer now, but sometiems spikes too 100% and gets 20% with tear free but like 5% without it
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: you could use the tools from the thread i posted to fix the partition
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio: I know its installed. Because if I reboot from hdd windows loads
<gottaGO> odisa, everything else seems normal - expect some weird 600x400 ( whatever ) resolution...
<kamran> TJ-: it lags much less now but still lags with tear free, i get these weird slowmotions in teamfortress 2
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ okey will try that first then
<odisa> if it's only the resoluton, just type in "displays" in the Unity search bar, and see if you can alter it manually gottaGO
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: so the problem is you want to access your windows files from Ubuntu?
<Somaya> what does dig ns. command do?
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio: I want win7 and ubuntu on one laptop
<TJ-> kamran: Isn't 'tear-free' another name for vertical synchronisation, so the frames are only updated when the GPU isn't rendering the display framebuffer?
<EL3PHANTEN> Dont care if I aceess files
<kamran> TJ-: i guess
<EL3PHANTEN> use cloud
<kamran> TJ-: it amkes vertical sync on unless apps spicifies, that makes windows a little slower
<eeee_> reisio: he is installing ubuntu with win7, already partitioned, but ubuntu installer says the drive is completely empty during the installation, lsblk sees the windows partition though
<kamran> TJ-: but i can live with it now, it slower, another problem is that sublime scrolling still lags a lot !
<TJ-> kamran: Usually V-Sync will lock to the local mains refresh which is 50Hz in Europe and most of Asia, and 60Hz in North America and other places
<reisio> oh installing, sorry
<kamran> TJ-> 0_0 what does it have to do with country?!
<TJ-> kamran: Well, I can't really help you there... except to say... re-check the logs for clues of other issues
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: laptop?
<kamran> TJ-: thanks a lot xD
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: were you running with UEFI enabled before?
<kamran> TJ-: but anyway the teamfortress poroblem, can you help me with taht?
<TJ-> kamran: V-Sync rate is matched to the local mains Alternating Current frequency
<kamran> TJ-: i tought its related to monitor
<OerHeks> EL3PHANTEN, you had this issue yesterday too, then you were using gdisk, as you countered the GPT issue
<swift_ninja> can i install ubuntu without removing the exisiting windows 8.1??
<TJ-> kamran: Sorry, no, that's something you probably need hands-on to solve, because its about perception more than actual proven faults as shown by error reports
<EL3PHANTEN> OerHeks Yes. formatted several times today
<kamran> TJ-: ok thanks a lot for helping:) now the cpu usage is also fixed, only spikes to 100% rarely ! and gets 20% when selecting text but nromaly is only 2%
<TJ-> kamran: Yes, the monitor being mains powered in the old Cathode Ray Tube days, the fly-back was synchronised to the mains frequency. So bit-blitting was done during flyback to avoid 'tearing' and other artifacts
<odisa> reisio: So what mount point does GRUB usually sit in? This is the drive in GParted: http://i.imgur.com/HSS5jqb.png
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: it came with win8 and UEFI
<Somaya> can you tell me what does dig ns. command do?
<swift_ninja> can i install ubuntu without removing the exisiting windows 8.1??
<kamran> TJ-: :O cool, but anyway i gtg thanks ! i guess you also helped me ehre with another problem :P cya !
<reisio> odisa: grub is usually installed into the beginning of the first device/disk, /dev/sda, before the first partition
<reisio> odisa: with U/EFI it's a little different
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio: yes Lenovo IdeaPad s510p
<reisio> odisa: and if you're dual booting, there are more considerations
<TJ-> kamran: 20% during selecting sounds like the fancy 3D effects are being done on the CPU rather than via OpenGL on GPU, but I don't know if that is expected for that program, or not
<Nohofoo> I wan't to join the vboxsf group on ubuntu 14.04
<reisio> EL3PHANTEN: look in your bios for sata options
<reisio> Nohofoo: gpasswd
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: ok, then that's probably the problem, windows 7 converted to MBR but the gpt backup partition is still there, confusing the installer
<Nohofoo> so I tried :  sudo useradd vboxsf noah
<odisa> reisio: it's a single boot disk, with apparently EFI and crypt-luks
<kamran> TJ-: i was selecting text in terminal(top stats)
<reisio> odisa: why do you ask?
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN:  as per thread i gave you, so use FixParts
<Somaya> can you people tell me what does dig ns. command do????????????????
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ so I should reinstall the whole thing, with UEFI, or try fixparts first?
<reisio> Somaya: 'man dig' can
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ okey
<Pici> Somaya: did you read the manpage?
<TJ-> kamran: Yes, which runs under the X server ... which is responsible via the compositing manager for the effects
<odisa> reisio: because running update & upgrade cmds gave me the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027499/
<kamran> TJ-: so thats normal now !
<kamran> TJ-: it used to go 60% when selecting and 20% idle, now its 20selcting and 2 idle :) but anyway thanks ! bye
<odisa> selecting /boot seems logical, but I don't wanna mess up GRUB
<EL3PHANTEN> reisio: http://imgur.com/cumo8Rv,yghIGcs,m1NU6st,EB0UsVC there are 4 images BIOS
<reisio> odisa: ask the channel, I'm unfamiliar with U/EFI
<Somaya> pici the command is this
<TJ-> kamran: Yay, that looks good. Enjoy :)
<kamran> Bye :D
<odisa> reisio: alright. thanks for having a look nevertheless
<Pici> 70
<TJ-> odisa: "grub-pc" means GRUB/Ubuntu is/was installed in Legacy BIOS mode. Were you expecting it to be UEFI?
<Somaya> pici can you tell me what does it do?
<Pici> Somaya: the manpage says it right at the top: DNS lookup utility
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_ what should I do fixparts on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027515/
<odisa> TJ-: To be honest, I just flew through the installation when I did it.. I don't even completely know what UEFI is
<odisa> I selected the disk encryption option (not the home folder encryption) when installing
<odisa> perhaps that that necessitated UEFI automatically?
<MoPac> Hoping to clarify: is the only way to set custom touchscreen gestures (like 2-finger scroll) to install ginn?  And is the only way to enable ginn to modify the Unity source to disable all of its gesture handling?
<swift_ninja> how can i dual boot my laptop with ubuntu. I am running windows 8.1 now??
<TJ-> odisa: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface, the replacement for the 'legacy' BIOS, which supports decent firmware <> OS communications, and removes the need for bootloaders that argue over which one is the primary
<MoPac> !Dualboot | swift_ninja
<ubottu> swift_ninja: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: /dev/sdb
<EL3PHANTEN> okey
<odisa> TJ-: ahh yes I vaguely remember.. iffy on the details. so my harddrive is configured to UEFI, while I probably still run BIOS? pardon the tangent, but that doesn't seem to make any sense
<TJ-> odisa: When the motherboard's UEFI firmware looks for boot devices, if in UEFI-only mode (not Compatibility Support Module aka Legacy BIOS mode) it looks for a disk that is has a GUID Partition Table (GPT), and that has a FAT12/16/32 partition with type 'EF00', in which case it can read boot-loaders for all installed operating systems from there.
<TJ-> odisa: If the CSM was enabled, then it is possible the Ubuntu installer was started in BIOS mode, in which case it wouldn't know there was an UEFI services and would use "grub-pc" instead of "grub-efi" to install the boot-loader to the disk.
<gottaGO> odisa, it was after an HWE update - I followed the solution here [ http://askubuntu.com/questions/503724/12-04-x-hwe-hardware-enablement-update-broke-nvidia-proprietary-drivers ] and now seems ok :)
<TJ-> odisa: Choosing UEFI or Legacy BIOS CSM boot is sometimes difficult because the UEFI boot menu options don't make it clear which entry's are for an EFI boot and which will be 'legacy BIOS' boots
<eeee_> odisa: do you remember if there was a tiny man at the bottom of the ubuntu load screen ?
<TJ-> odisa: So, it may be worth reading the system manual and any other documentation about using the boot-loader
<odisa> acryonym overload.. I don't understand why everything was working fine.. I mean I'm on the laptop as we speak. and now this error message
<odisa> eeee_: I have a horrible memory, sorry
<odisa> gottaGO:  thanks, I'll give that a read in a bit
<odisa> glad you fixed your issue gottaGO
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/ I am at the part where it asks if I want to delete GPT signatures. yes or no
<gottaGO> odisa, thanks for the help
<odisa> sure thing :)
<odisa> reisio: could it be that the GRUB was incorrectly updated, thus changing it to grub-pc?
<LiamW> I'm starting to panic
<LiamW> http://i.imgur.com/UuQtk3U.png
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: yeah
<LiamW> breaking the lock then running sudo dpkg --configure -a segfaults with the same line
<reisio> odisa: it could be that you didn't even have grub before
<odisa> sorry I meant TJ- in that message, not reisio ..
<odisa> could be..
<reisio> and the script is too dumb to distinguish between not existing and things having changed
<odisa> perhaps a clean install is in order then
<odisa> just to simplify things
<reisio> nah
<odisa> would loading into the BIOS.. or I guess perhaps EFI, offer more information to aid diagnosis?
<eeee_> odisa: i don't get what's going on with you, you are sure you're using uefi, and ubuntu is installed in uefi, but it's using the bios grub-pc?
<daftykins> LiamW: i'd be using "sudo apt-get -f install" but i guess it calls the same thing in a round-about way. have you considered purging your package cache and having it re-download?
<LiamW> daftykins: how should I go about doing that?
<LiamW> that will probably end up calling the same thing
<odisa> eeee_: I'm not sure.. I have barely a clue what the difference is between BIOS or UEFI, even though it was just explained to me.
<odisa> eeee_: The HDD reads as EFI in GParted
<daftykins> LiamW: sudo apt-get clean
<eeee_> odisa: do you have a efi partition? type in the terminal lsblk | grep /boot/efi
<LiamW> daftykins: looks like same crash
<odisa> eeee_: ├─sda1                           8:1    0   512M  0 part  /boot/efi
<eeee_> yeah so what makes you think you're using grub-pc?
<TJ-> odisa: the "grub-pc" package is only installed to legacy BIOS systems; for UEFI systems "grub-efi" is installed. The decision is based on which mode the PC started in, and whether the OS can see the EFI services at "/sys/firmware/efi/..."
<LiamW> daftykins: this is the last invocation before it dies: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-extlinux 3.13.0-33-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-33-generic
<LiamW> it was executed by
<LiamW> # run-parts -v /etc/kernel/postinst.d -a 3.13.0-33-generic -a /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-33-generic
<TJ-> eeee_: "Configuring grub-pc" is a big hint at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027499/
<odisa> eeee_: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027499/
<Somaya> plz tell me what does dig ns. command do because my ubuntu is reinstalled
<eeee_> sorry i wasn't following
<reisio> Somaya: what?
<Somaya> dig ns .
<odisa> wouldn't having a UEFI system require manual updating to my MoBo, considering this laptop is 2 years old and UEFI is rather new?
<TJ-> odisa: Is this caused maybe by GRUB being installed to *two* drives, once in Legacy mode and the other in UEFI, and right now it has booted in legacy mode ?
<Somaya> what does it do
<TJ-> odisa: UEFI came out in 2001 :)
<reisio> Somaya: 'man dig'
<odisa> TJ-: that could very well be! I have two drives with Ubuntu on it. and oh, my bad
<Somaya> i sayed my ubuntu reinstalled
<odisa> would unmounting the inactive Ubuntu 12.04 drive I have help?
<TJ-> odisa: Yeah... I think that is probably what has happened... if so, the solution may be as simple as altering the firmware's boot-order
<aluno2> hack
<TJ-> odisa: No, because grub-probe will search all connected devices looking for grub installations
<reisio> well, not U-EFI, not exactly :p
<aluno2> s
<odisa> TJ-: so either change boot order, or disconnect HDD during GRUB update?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: finally. fixparts did it. Now I got the option to install together with windows. Now its installing. Actually I dont know if that was the wrong choise, now that I made that unallocated partition.
<reisio> its adoption is slow, though, partly because all adoptions are slow, and partly because it has no particular benefit :p
<Somaya> reisio , what do you mean?
<reisio> Somaya: it's a command, run it
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: great, i guess it will use the free space
<Somaya> you can't know
<brandon__> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with a USB 3rd party XBOX 360 gamepad, and my Google-Fu has proved unhelpful. Anyone able to help with that?
<EL3PHANTEN> eeee_: okey. Other wise I just make another e: or something. Anyways. Thank you very much for your help. Have been dealing with this for days now.
<aluno2> caris
<eeee_> EL3PHANTEN: np
<aluno2> ss
<Pici> aluno2: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<aluno2> yes
<TJ-> odisa: Are you doing the grub-update from the running Ubuntu installation, or via a chroot from a recovery/Live boot?
<aluno2> hacek
<TJ-> odisa: because, if this is the actual installed system, it is installed in legacy mode otherwise the "grub-pc" package would not be installed at all
<Pici> 70
<Pici> 70
<aluno2> hack?
<Pici> ugh.
<odisa> TJ-: just via the running installation ; a regular "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Pici> aluno2: not here.
<ObrienDave> Pici, Do you have an Ubuntu question? ;P
<LiamW> daftykins: computer is completely locked up on X side, can't use TTYs due to my problem in question #252431
<Pici> ObrienDave: I just can't type today.
<odisa> TJ-: Alright.. so how do I proceed given it is in legacy mode?
<ObrienDave> LOL so i noticed :))
<daftykins> LiamW: oh so you're not physically at this thing?
<daftykins> LiamW: is this machine known-stable?
<aluno2> sisis
<aluno2> lol
<Nohofoo> I changed ownership of ‘sf_UbuntuShare/’ from root to noah
<TJ-> odisa: can you do "pastebinit < <(sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda; sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb)"
<Nohofoo> but
<LiamW> daftykins: I am at the machine, it's Ubuntu GNOME 14.04
<LiamW> I have an IRC bouncer
<EmberCrest> Is there a way to download a file over SSH? I want to go to my webserver and download a .zip
<Nohofoo> It wtill says: drwxrwx---   1 root vboxsf    0 Aug 10 13:29 sf_UbuntuShare/
<daftykins> LiamW: i'd be rebooting and memtesting i would think
<Pici> EmberCrest: Use scp.
<daftykins> EmberCrest: wget <URL>
<odisa> TJ-: I copied and pasted what was within those quotes, and the terminal just exited out on me.. nothing else happened
<daftykins> EmberCrest: or as Pici said, depends how they're connected and how the file is shared
<codephobic> hi
<EmberCrest> Its a .zip on a public webserver
<eeee_> EmberCrest: scp user@host:/path/to/file /destination/folder
<EmberCrest> Oh ok thanks.
<pbx> EmberCrest, the Files app has a "Connect to Server" option also
<EmberCrest> I'm on SSH
<EmberCrest> :P
<EmberCrest> No UI available.
<codephobic> are there any utilities to monitor system/cpu fans in ubuntu? I'm just wondering if there's any way to monitor the speed of my Hyper Evo 212.
<eeee_> EmberCrest: that's a terminal command
<odisa> if there's a way to log it to file, I'll upload it manually TJ-
<pbx> eeee_, EmberCrest was probably responding to my suggestion re the Files app
<Busserl> EmberCrest: scp will download the file encrypted, so wget should suffice for a public file anyway.
<eeee_> ah, i see
<bcvery> !sensors | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<odisa> ohh hold on.. I don't have pastebinit installed
<odisa> and of course.. dpkg is occupied by the GRUB update
<LiamW> daftykins: perhaps the reboot was all it needed. The updates installed without crashing and operation seems back to normal
<TJ-> odisa: can you do "cat  >/tmp/gdisk.log < <(sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda; sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb)"
<LiamW> daftykins: I highly doubt a RAM issue, this is a new build
<odisa> TJ-: I did that. Let me check that path now.
<Nohofoo> how do i get access to this dir?: drwxrwx---   1 root vboxsf    0 Aug 10 13:29 sf_UbuntuShare/
<codephobic> thanks
<erm3nda> YEAH! HI!
<Nohofoo> do i have to shre it from host which is win 8?
<ortsvorsteher> Good evening. i run a 12.04 Ubuntu on my laptop. i stopped with ubuntu one services since i had the information that the service will be stopped. now, i still get everey time i log into my computer, that the ubuntu one services will be shut down. how can i turn of that message?
<daftykins> LiamW: you'd be surprised what quirks can rise from RAM - a friend had a new build that firefox always crashed with, despite memtest'ing fine, prime95'ing fine... change of RAM fixed it. i could never explain it despite dealing with hardware for a living
<erm3nda> im facing poblems with a "broken" install of Ubuntu under a small androidTV device (mk802). No i just have access to Buxybox on ramfs.
<erm3nda> I can mount device sdcad succesfull, but cannot mount found mtd block devices. Help :(
<odisa> TJ-: do I have to include the quotes? I did it without.. seemed to work fine first time I did it, nothing showed up in /tmp, did it a second time and now it won't clear the line if you get what I mean
<odisa> no new user@device comes up
<daftykins> erm3nda: you should talk to the manufacturer, pretty sure that'll be a modded version and thus we can't support it
<LiamW> Does anyone have any idea why I get like 15 kerneloops crash messages on login, mostly about Alsa?
<daftykins> not without logs
<daftykins> (and i'd be useless with them, but submit them to the channel)
<LiamW> Hmm, I might have to reboot again, it's locked up
<ObrienDave> LiamW, REISUB
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to downgrade php to 5.3 on ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<TJ-> odisa: I surround the commands in quotes to clearly delineate them
<daftykins> LiamW: memtest o'clock :)
<odisa> TJ-: I was looking in the wrong tmp folder.. sorry..
<TJ-> odisa: maybe I got the "cat..." version wrong, all those redirections sometimes get confusing
<TJ-> odisa: !!!
<ortsvorsteher> !php | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher, please see my private message
<odisa> TJ-: gdisk.log is empty
<LiamW> daftykins: I looked through my dmesg, didn't find the word "oops" other than a PID
<OerHeks> leeyaa, why would you want that?
<leeyaa> OerHeks: it is easier to just do it than explain. in short, it is requirement to keep things consistent.
<TJ-> odisa: Hmmm... hang on, let me check here
<daftykins> leeyaa: if you can find the matched version on one host, you might be able to install "package:version#" or just take the .deb's from the first system you setup
<odisa> TJ-: I guess I could cancel out of the GRUB updater and run grub-install later, no?
<TJ-> odisa: this works here: "cat >/tmp/gdisk.log < <(sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda; sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb)"
<LiamW> daftykins: by PID I mean /usr/sbin/kerneloops with PID 1258
<leeyaa> daftykins: what about repository ?
<odisa> thereby freeing up dpkg and allowing me to install pastebinit
<odisa> I'll try that first then
<daftykins> leeyaa: what do you mean?
<TJ-> odisa: I wonder... are you using the BASH or DASH shell ("echo $SHELL") ?
<leeyaa> daftykins: replace package version for apt by adding a repository for that, similar to centos
<leeyaa> im not sure how to find package:version in apt, i did try searching in cache for 5.3
<daftykins> leeyaa: as in set up your own cache mirror?
<odisa> bash, TJ-
<TJ-> odisa: OK, then that command should work.
<leeyaa> daftykins: no, it is fresh 14.04 and i need to install php 5.3
<odisa> TJ-: can I add -v to run it in verbose somehow?
<daftykins> leeyaa: oh so perhaps 14.04 never had 5.3 then
<bijoo_> I have Nvidia optimus card; and of course Ubuntu don't work with that (well it does, but don't really support it; e.g. can't have multiple monitors) So now I'm running a Windows as host; and running Ubuntu raw disk VM; and can setup multiple monitors; though I feel like a cheat, I'm glad it works.
<leeyaa> daftykins: would searching for php5.3 be enough to find it ?
<TJ-> odisa: switch it around a bit: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda >/tmp/gdisk.log; sudo gdisk -l /dev/ssdb >>/tmp/gdisk.log"
<LiamW> bijoo_: proprietary drivers, eh
<OerHeks> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<tekk> i just upgraded my kernel, prior to which, usb hard drives came up as “ata-ST3000DM001-9YN166_Z1F12VEF” and so on… now they come up as “usb-ST3000DM_001-9YN112_1F12EFFFFFFF-0:0”, did usb-storage get some kinda upgrade?
<OerHeks> leeyaa, intall 12.04
<daftykins> bijoo_: did you not try bumblebee and nvidia-prime? optimus isn't a card but a technology.
<TJ-> odisa: correct my ssdb typo!
<bijoo_> LiamW: I know; I'm stupid for not checking first. Never buying Nvidia again.
<LiamW> bijoo_: really? they make some of the best cards out there
<leeyaa> OerHeks: i need to install it on trusty
<bijoo_> daftykins: I'd spent too many hours for my good; this semes like the best solution for me.
<leeyaa> we are upgrading from ubuntu 6, 8 and 12 to 14.04 LTS
<odisa> TJ-: I did that, and success!
<daftykins> leeyaa: probably not no 'cause it'd be nestled under 'php5' so you'd need the specific version of that package name
<leeyaa> so i guess ill have to look for a .deb package then
<bijoo_> LiamW: I know, but seems proprietary stuff; it don't mix well with Ubuntu too well.
<daftykins> bijoo_: ok, so you don't actually have a question then, you just came in to say that? ;)
<odisa> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028029/
<TJ-> tekk: symlink paths are created by udev, not the kernel
<tekk> ok
<tekk> hmm
<tekk> additionally it seems the usb 3.0 devices seem to being treated as usb 2.0
<LiamW> bijoo_: works mostly ok here, nouveau drivers don't actually work for me but nvidia drivers are good, I can use CUDA, etc
<tekk> need to look into that… it may be the bios, so will check there before digging into ehci
<bijoo_> daftykins: Yes I'm just throwing it out in the room; since I know I'm not the only one there ;)
<TJ-> odisa: OK, you see /dev/sda has partition #1 type EF00? That's an EFI System Partition
<TJ-> odisa: whereas /dev/sdb has a legacy MBR partition table so can only be the boot device in CSM mode
<bijoo_> LiamW: yes, I've always switch to Windows for that.
<TJ-> odisa: /dev/sda also has two other Linux file systems.... use "sudo blkid /dev/sda*" and then pastebin the result, please
<odisa> TJ-: ... I can boot in to either just fine. Maybe it automatically switches? Either way.. I suppose I shouldn't install grub-pc on sda then?
<odisa> will do
<TJ-> odisa: Indeed not!
<daftykins> leeyaa: perhaps finding a PPA with the older version and prioritising it would be your best bet, i think what you're doing is wrong though for what it's worth.
<TJ-> odisa: Choose /dev/sdb
<erm3nda>  daftykins: i have no asking about firm, device or somethingelse. Im asking about how to mount mtd block devices from Ubuntu :(
<leeyaa> daftykins: atm im testing and writing plans to update os, later we will deal with the code. it might even work with 5.5.9 but i really doubt it.
<daftykins> erm3nda: right, but we only support official versions of the OS.
<odisa> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028066/
<TJ-> odisa: I think the problem here is, you've got 2 separate Ubuntu installations :)
<odisa> TJ-: despite my lack of knowledge on the subject, I'm inclined to believe your theory of sdb messing up the updater is correct
<jkcso> TJ-, Actually, that looks more akin to one encrypted install.
<odisa> Yes.. I figured that wouldn't be a problem if on seperate disks and one unmounted..
<shal3r> I ended up with zero free disk space while upgrading kernels (apt-get dist-upgrade) and got few errors in update process. How to assure that system will not be broken?
<jkcso> TJ-, EFI, /boot, and everything else. Without seeing the partition sizes, though, that's just a guess.
<TJ-> odisa: OK, so that output shows that /dev/sda3 is the encrypted volume, and we know from the previous pastebins that /dev/sda2 is an unencrypted /boot/ partition that presumably belongs with it
<odisa> one is encrypted with the crypt-luks that came with the new 14.04. the other is 12.04
<daftykins> shal3r: you can remove some older kernels and make space. is this with a separate /boot partition?
<TJ-> jkcso: Yes, that's correct.
<odisa> TJ-: that I can follow
<jkcso> TJ-, I feel like I've missed a preceding portion of this conversation.
<erm3nda> daftykins: understand. Maybe later come back and ask how to mount mtd devices over a manufactured Ubuntu device...  :(
<TJ-> odisa: So, for this pending grub-install operation choose "/dev/sdb" and you'll be fine
<erm3nda> sad to know. Thank you anyway
<TJ-> jkcso: About 1/2 hour worth :)
<shal3r> daftykins, i freed some disk space now and it's not on /boot. i just need to somehow be sure that new kernels are not broken
<jkcso> Right.
<daftykins> shal3r: reinstall them.
<odisa> Installation finished. No error reported :D
<shal3r> daftykins, i copied all package names which i saw at first dist-upgrade and put them like that: # apt-get install --reinstall bc linux-headers-2.6.32-64 linux-headers-2.6.32-64-server linux-headers-2.6.38-16 linux-headers-2.6.38-16-generic linux-image-2.6.32-64-server linux-image-2.6.38-16-generic landscape-common linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-server linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-image-server linux-server
<TJ-> jkcso: summary: 2 disks; sda with an UEFI install of 14.04 with FDE, and sdb with a legacy BIOS install of 12.04, I think. Currently booted from /dev/sdb with a legacy 'grub-pc' "grub-install" operation asking which device to write the MBR + core.img to... so we have been confirming what the correct selection should be there.
<shal3r> i hope i will not break that box :)
<jkcso> TJ-, gotcha.
<daftykins> shal3r: yeah that's too much, you can see recently downloaded packages within /var/cache/apt/archives/ so you can grab names from there
<TJ-> jkcso: see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027499/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028029/
<shal3r> daftykins, these packages where shown as "The following NEW packages will be installed" and "The following packages will be upgraded"
<odisa> well thanks a lot TJ- , reirio, eeee_, jkcso :)
<shal3r> when i unsuccessfully ran `apt-get dist-upgrade`
 * jkcso didn't do squat. :P
<daftykins> shal3r: ok, well as i say reinstall or run 'sudo apt-get -f install' to confirm things are happy
<shal3r> daftykins, ok, thanks
<odisa> jkcso: well you tried.. just missed the train, lol
<odisa> still appreciate the gesture
<shal3r> dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):\n subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jkcso> Sure thing.
<Nohofoo> ls: cannot open directory sf_UbuntuShare/: Permission denied
<Nohofoo> id noah
<Nohofoo> 999(vboxsf)
<Nohofoo> drwxrwx---   1 root vboxsf    0 Aug 10 13:29 sf_UbuntuShare/
<awc> When I boot up my computer, everything seems to be going okay, except that the screen resolution is not quite right. logging in, results in my background, and a dialog box saying system problem detected. and no mouse cursor. any thoughts?
<daftykins> Nohofoo: don't just spam us with junk, state a question
<daftykins> !paste | Nohofoo For future reference
<ubottu> Nohofoo For future reference: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nohofoo> why can't i change ownership of a dir?
<daftykins> awc: describe what's happened here, have you just upgraded? is this a clean install? which version?
<daftykins> Nohofoo: what are you trying to run to do it?
<daftykins> Nohofoo: you should be adding your user to the 'vboxsf' group by the looks of it
<Nohofoo> sudo chown -v  noah sf_UbuntuShare/
<awc> daftykins, runnin 14.04 clean install. I don't know what started the problem, but power was cut to my place while my computer was on
<Nohofoo> changed ownership of ‘sf_UbuntuShare/’ from root to noah
<Nohofoo> id noah
<Nohofoo> 999(vboxsf)
<daftykins> awc: ok, can you reach a TTY with (Ctrl+)Alt+F1 through F6 to login and try a few things?
<awc> done!
<daftykins> Nohofoo: assuming that's a file share for virtualbox, join their channel and ask how it's meant to work
<daftykins> awc: does this system connect wirelessly or wired?
<awc> daftykins, wired
<Nohofoo> <daftykins>   thanks i tried that first
<daftykins> Nohofoo: was nobody there?
<daftykins> awc: excellent, can you do an 'ifconfig -a' and check if your eth0 has an IP on your LAN?
<Nohofoo> <daftykins  283 peeps are there
<daftykins> Nohofoo: i meant responsive obviously, haha
<Nohofoo> manual says join the group to get access..so I joined the group
<awc> daftykins, It looks like it.
<daftykins> awc: cool, run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to be sure
<daftykins> Nohofoo: ah did you reboot yet though?
<Nohofoo> no reboot
<daftykins> do it :>
<daftykins> or at least logout and in
<Nohofoo> Ok I will
<awc> daftykins,  It's running an upgrade to the kernel now
<Nohofoo> no tutorial mentioned re log in or reboot
<lessless> how to open a tab in existing terminal window and run a command there?
<beandog> ctl-shift-t
<daftykins> lessless: shortcut keys are beside the options with clicking on the file menu
<lessless> beandog, I mean programmaticly
<lessless> from a bash function
<daftykins> awc: good stuff, let it do that then reboot and come back - if it's still broken, please log in again and install the package "pastebinit" followed by sharing your Xorg log via "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> lessless: BASH doesn't know about the terminal emulator in use, i doubt it's do-able... try asking in bash's channel though
<beandog> lessless: beats me.  maybe look at tmux
<beandog> lessless: what are you trying to accomplish?
<saiborg> Hello
<lessless> I  need to run a 4 daemon processes on the same port each in separate tab
<lessless> *each on the different ports
<lessless> sorry :)
<lessless> in the foreground
<sai> Hello
<Nohofoo> I	 rebooted and now have acesss to the folder
<beandog> lessless: yah I'd look at tmux, you can probably script something to run in 4 window panes
<daftykins> Nohofoo: yay \o/ for future reference all user modifications really require a logout and in :)
<awc> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028253
<daftykins> awc: still broken huh?
<beandog> lessless: can't background the processes?
<awc> yep
<lessless> beandog, nope
<Nohofoo> thanks <daftykins>  i didn't know that
<daftykins> awc: did you say this was 14.04 ? it doesn't look like it
<awc> daftykins, I thought so...
<daftykins> awc: 'cat /etc/issue' ?
<beandog> lessless: http://superuser.com/questions/492266/run-or-send-a-command-to-a-tmux-pane-in-a-running-tmux-session
<awc> daftykins, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS /n /l
<daftykins> awc: weird, you should be on a 3.13 kernel not 3.11
<daftykins> awc: anywho your nvidia graphics driver is mucking up then switching to vesa, which is breaking your Unity desktop
<awc> ahh okay. thanks. so i should just reinstall that>
<daftykins> awc: is this a laptop? which graphics card? ("lspci" to confirm) - i see GK104 but no specifics
<awc> daftykins, how do I force it to use a newer kernel?
<daftykins> awc: "ls /boot | pastebinit" to see which are available first
<kow6> Hi. Is there a possibility to buy a notebook without WLAN, audio card, microphone and webcam?
<awc> daftykins, it's not, I only have 3.11 available http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028279
<daftykins> kow6: this isn't the place for that kind of question, try ##hardware
<kow6> daftykins: Thanks
<awc> daftykins, it's a desktop, nVidia GeForce 460
<daftykins> awc: hmm maybe that one's pretty old school, purge those nvidia drivers first and let's see if nouveau (the open source nvidia driver) works fine - "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*"
<awc> daftykins, "package 'nvidia'is not installed
<daftykins> awc: you missed the * just after it
<daftykins> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<awc> daftykins, thanks!@ missed thaqt
<awc> daftykins, there, done.
<jhattara> i'm trying to get this issue fixed http://askubuntu.com/questions/457341/wifi-drops-and-wont-reconnect-until-reboot-14-04-with-rtl8723be
<daftykins> awc: should've pulled off 'nvidia' and 'nvidia-settings' among others, so reboot after that
<awc> daftykins, thanks. rebooting now
<jhattara> how can i set that fwlps=0 parameter to the module rtl8723be ?
<daftykins> jhattara: found this via google, could be handy - http://pastebin.com/quv7R645
<MeXTuX> oth
<csst0111> whoami: admin   hostname:css    then I run "scp -r admin@css:tv.py ~"   I give passwd for admin but I get no such file
<awc> daftykins, it seems to have resolved the graphics issue, but i still don't have a mouse cursor
<csst0111> not ubuntu 100% question but I hope  I'm on the right channel ?
<daftykins> awc: standard desktop reached now is it?
<awc> daftykins, that is correct
<daftykins> csst0111: you don't scp files from the local machine to itself ;)
<awc> daftykins, all my keyboard shortcuts etc seem to be working, there simply isn't a mouse cursor
<daftykins> awc: hrmm can you repeat the Xorg.0.log pastebinit from earlier?
<daftykins> awc: dumb idea but if it's a USB mouse, replug it? :D
<csst0111> daftykins, I'm logged in to a remote server
<csst0111> using ssh
<awc> daftykins, there's no actual cursor on the screen to move though
<daftykins> csst0111: ok it's just the way you reported "hostname=" seemed odd. are you trying to recursively copy the entire home directory?
<awc> daftykins, http://pate.ubuntu.com/8028366
<daftykins> awc: yeah, i follow
<csst0111> daftykins, nope!! :)   I removed  -r but still the same error
<daftykins> awc: are they logitech wireless peripherals?
<awc> daftykins, yes
<eeee_> csst0111: are you ssh'd as admin at the host called css? running the command from there?
<daftykins> csst0111: ok use "scp /path/to/file admin@css:."
<awc> daftykins, the keyboard works fine though
<awc> daftykins, and it's on the smae dongle
<csst0111> eeee_, yes I'm logged in as admin and running the cmd from there
<eeee_> i think that's what daftykins meant, and that's what it looks like you said
<eeee_> csst0111: that's not how you use scp
<csst0111> eeee_, hmm...I thought so... I want to copy a file from my server to my local machine
<marvin-hh> Do you suggest people to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04?
<eeee_> csst0111: you're supposed to be on your local machine, and run that command there, it logs into the host and gets the file for you
<jkcso> marvin-hh, overly generalized question is overly general
<daftykins> csst0111: haha, yeah when you're on the system that *has* the file you need to scp file user@host-i-want-to-receive-it
<marvin-hh> jkcso: desktop users.
<csst0111> daftykins, yeap sorry my mistake :(
<daftykins> csst0111: no problemo
<jkcso> marvin-hh, anything been configured specially for your current config, any special software?
<daftykins> csst0111: bear in mind you can both push and pull via SCP :>
<rww> marvin-hh: 12.04 has support until 2017. You'd definitely want to upgrade some time before then. No rush to do it right now, though.
<jhattara> daftykins: so i could just put 'options rtl8192be ips=0 fwlps=0' into file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192be.conf ?
<csst0111> eeee_, and if I want to get it from the remote? Should I log out and then use scp ?
<marvin-hh> rww: let me put it differently; why do you even offer it as an option?
<jkcso> marvin-hh, at any rate, I don't see why not, as long as you understand what you have and what could, possibly, be incompatible with the new software
<daftykins> jhattara: that's what i got from that paste, however i am totally guessing so i would recommend more searching to be comfortable
<csst0111> daftykins, right now I can't do anything :D
<rww> marvin-hh: 12.04 or 14.04?
<daftykins> awc: weird, it definitely confirms it's configuring - is it as silly as dead batteries or the power button being off on the mouse?
<marvin-hh> rww: offering 14.04 as an upgrade option for 12.04 when it clearly doesn't work.
<marvin-hh> rww: (for an LTS release)
<eeee_> csst0111: if you have ssh enabled in the local, you can send it from there (admin@css)
<eeee_> csst0111: otherwise, log in to your local machine, and pull it from admin@css
<rww> marvin-hh: because our release team disagrees with you about "clearly doesn't work", I expect
<marvin-hh> rww: Launchpad is full of bugs in the upgrade process.
<marvin-hh> rww: you release team doesn't fix bugs.
<awc> daftykins, you know it just might be!
<rww> marvin-hh: Is there a specific problem we can help you with?
 * awc is a little sheepish for having not turned on his mouse
<daftykins> awc: ;D all good now?
<awc> daftykins, thanks lol
<marvin-hh> rww: allow me to be more precise; you did not fix a problem which has existed for close to two years.
<awc> yeah it's all good. thanks man!
<rww> marvin-hh: Okay. Which problem is that?
<daftykins> awc: no worries :) there's definitely something odd about running a dist-upgrade and still not having the latest kernel but i have no idea how to troubleshoot that one :S anywho enjoy!
<rww> bonus points if it has a bug number
<marvin-hh> rww: an unicode encoding error in the upgrade process.
<marvin-hh> rww: if there is some file containing non-ASCII characters some upgrade process fails.
<jkcso> marvin-hh, odd statement, the whole "doesn't work" thing. Worked fine for me on the several dozen workstations I've performed that upgrade on.
<awc> daftykins, thanks! I was about to ask, but I'll poke around and see what I can learn online
<marvin-hh> rww: there are many, many, many other issues with the upgrade.
<csst0111> eeee_, pull works! But I can't push from server to local :/
<marvin-hh> jkcso: you probably have users that don't ever change any piece of configuration.
<marvin-hh> jkcso: nor install a lot of packages.
<csst0111> hmmm.. let me check it once more
<jkcso> marvin-hh, odd assumption, and an incorrect one. But cheers, and I'm sorry you're having an issue.
<rww> marvin-hh: are you talking about bug 1309447 ?
<ubottu> bug 1309447 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unicode decode error during upgrade to 14.04 if sources.list contains non-ascii characters and locale is non-US" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309447
<eeee_> csst0111: command is different, to push use scp <file> admin@css:/path/to/destination
<marvin-hh> jkcso: additionally, why don't you comprehend that just because it works fine for you, it doesn't mean that it works everywhere and for all configurations?
<marvin-hh> jkcso: I can point at 20 people who have the same problem as I do.
<marvin-hh> jkcso: am I imagining things then?
<marvin-hh> rww: yes
<eeee_> csst0111: sorry, rather user@local (instead of admin@css)
<jkcso> marvin-hh, inverse question: Why do you think that something is wholly broken when the vast majority have no issues just because you're the one having a problem?
<csst0111> eeee_, yeap that's my mistake I have to change to user@local
<csst0111> thanx for the help eeee_ daftykins :)
<marvin-hh> jkcso: the majority likely has trivial configurations.
<eeee_> csst0111: also, the file goes before the user@local:.
<IotaSpencer> is there a package repo for sound and video applications, like video editing
<jkcso> marvin-hh, I comprehend things just fine. You're the one who came in making sweeping statements, and are now getting whiny when I respond in kind.
<marvin-hh> jkcso: for example those containing only ASCII characters.
<csst0111> eeee_, noted! ;)
<eeee_> csst0111: np
<marvin-hh> jkcso: if you comprehend that, why do you waste my time with your redundant opinions?
<marvin-hh> rww: please explain to me why you haven't fixed that in the past two years.
<marvin-hh> rww: just Google for the error message.
<marvin-hh> rww: the *exact* same problem was also in a previous release.
<marvin-hh> rww: if you still believe that you have a functioning release-engineering team, then I am not sure what's wrong with you.
<DJones> marvin-hh: You do realise that rww isn't an Ubuntu developer
<marvin-hh> DJones: do you think I care?
<marvin-hh> DJones: he defends them.
<rww> marvin-hh: That Launchpad bug I linked is from April. I'm trying to find one from two years ago. I'm also trying to find one that also mentions it breaks 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrades
<rww> marvin-hh: In the meantime, this appears to be trivially fixable by removing non-UTF characters from sources.list, so until you or I find such a bug report, you could just do that.
<marvin-hh> rww: sure "trivial".
<daftykins> marvin-hh: you have a terrible attitude, perhaps you should change distro.
<marvin-hh> rww: I actually looked for those characters (with a program of course).
<rww> marvin-hh: please copy the error message you receive and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the paste it creates here
<ArminVB> Hello, I want to deploy a samba server for 8 thousand users, could anyone give some hints on what type of hardware I need?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i recently upgraded to ubuntu 14.04, from 12.04...i notice that nm-applet does not work and the only way to launch it is using dbus-launch nm-applet, but is that safe? to change? for now to always boot like that?
<Psil0Cybin> what does dbus-launch actually do differently?
<marvin-hh> rww: I don't think you quite understand.
<marvin-hh> rww: I am also not sure what you are trying to achieve.
<marvin-hh> rww: if you are not a developer, that is, you are just a user, there is little point in continuing this.
<rww> marvin-hh: I'm trying to solve your specific problem, since a community support channel is not really able to fix your general problem of "I don't like Ubuntu QA".
<beandog> marvin-hh: agreed, please stop trolling
<marvin-hh> rww: no, it's not that I don't "like" Ubuntu QA; I merely qualify it as being non-functional.
<marvin-hh> rww: that's not an opinion, that's a fact; if it would be working, I wouldn't be here.
<rww> marvin-hh: Okay. Please adjust what I said accordingly, then. Would you like to fix your specific problem(s), or not?
<DJones> !contribute | marvin-hh If you have suggestions, the bots links will help,
<ubottu> marvin-hh If you have suggestions, the bots links will help,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<marvin-hh> rww: I already fixed my problems myself.
<marvin-hh> I just hope that nobody else is going to attempt to upgrade.
<rww> marvin-hh: I'm glad to hear that. If there's nothing #ubuntu can actually help you with, please have a nice day.
<DJones> marvin-hh: ok, so you've also reported a bug, and suggested a fix
<DJones> ?
<marvin-hh> DJones: if I need to explain to Ubuntu developers how to fix their system, don't you see what's wrong then?
<DJones> marvin-hh: Unless somebody reports aproblem, then no
<MonkeyDust> guake in combination with screen, how do i open links in irssi?
<xcyclist> Say, I was answering an ad on ubuntu one, and the dang thing won't let me log in, and when I try to set my password, it just is unresponsive.  What's with that?
<xcyclist> (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask)
<eeee_> daftykins: wb
<xcyclist> Is there a better place to ask?
<ObrienDave> ubuntu one is no longer
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  ubuntu one is no longer maintained
<OerHeks> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<compdoc> I think ubuntu one is dead, fred
<xcyclist> Okay, so it's just out there and broken and eating up .  Ok.  I'll just ignore it then.
<MonkeyDust> "it's worse than that, he's dead, Jim"
<xcyclist> Thank you.
<IotaSpencer> why doesn't sound and video show up in my synaptic?
<ObrienDave> synaptic is a package manager. what do you mean?
<IotaSpencer> ObrienDave: "Sound And Video" section
<IotaSpencer> pretty sure there was one
<OerHeks> IotaSpencer, no sound & video section, try 'multimedia'
<eeee_> IotaSpencer: maybe you're thinking software center?
<IotaSpencer> eeee_: maybe?
<vampolo> #qunit
<vampolo> oops sorry
<xcyclist> Say, is the latest apt-get install of juju a golang one, or is that yet to become generally available?
<jhattara> does someone know if it's possible to use multiple simultaneous vpn connections in ubuntu ?
<maziar> hi, i have tkldev turnkeylinux www.turnkeylinux.org/tkldev , and i want to create iso from it, can you help me ?
<xcyclist> jhattara:  You can use a very large number of ssh outgoing and incoming instances, but that is at the transport level.  I've never had more than one at the network level.
<anew> whats the command for installing firefox?
<rajeevirc> anew: Firefox is not already there?
<TJ-> jhattara: Yes, as long as you ensure they don't all fight over setting alternate default routes :)
<TJ-> OerHeks: eeee_ ObrienDave *experts* We get so many questions relating to the boot sequence, and so many misunderstandings, I've put together a simple flow-chart generated from a Dia-gram to an SVG that web-browsers should display easily. Could yo take a look and suggest improvements. I intend to embed it in an explanatory web-page, probably in the Ubuntu wiki, once it is finalised. http://iam.tj/projects/misc/PC-boot-sequence.svg
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and im having problems running google chrome - as well as getting nm-applet to work the only way i can get it to appear is by using dbus-launch nm-applet is that safe? what does dbus-launch actually do? differently?
<anew> rajeevirc, what dir is it in ?
<MonkeyDust> guake in combination with screen, how do i open links in irssi?
<krusic22> HI any one i want to unbrick my phone and im curently stuck and i just want to know what does the "12" stand for in this command sudo ./emmc_recover --flash shotrUV.VV.nb0 --device /dev/sdX"12" --backupafter hboot_f.nb0
<krusic22> and one?
<jhattara> TJ-: any idea how, i have .ovpn files that i used in windows OpenVPN GUI to connect with up to 5 vpns at the same time
<TJ-> krusic22: "12" is the partition number on the device /dev/sdX that the nb0 file is to be written to. It's up to you to replace "/dev/sdX12" with the correct device name (sdX) and partition number (12) for your device
<anew> i do 'whereis firefox' and all i get is 'firefox:'
<TJ-> jhattara: there's various openvpn statements that affect hand-out (server-side) usage (client-side) of defined routes
<OerHeks> which firefox
<anew> 'which firefox' and nothing
<krusic22> ok now how can i replace it with usb-Qualcomm_CDMA_Technologies_MSM_QHSUSB_DLOAD-if00-port0
<OerHeks> anew then open softwarecenter and install firefox?
<MonkeyDust> anew  whereis firefox
<TJ-> krusic22: Is that Ubuntu Phone you're trying to fix?
<krusic22> no a android Evo #D
<krusic22> 3D*
<TJ-> krusic22: Then it isn't an Ubuntu support question. I suggest you ask in the XDA forums for that device
<MonkeyDust> anew  ok, you did that
<krusic22> I just want to know how can i select the partiton 12 ...
<TJ-> krusic22: there is no "just" about it; what you're asking for is complex and could result in further bricking.... talk to the experts who wrote the instructions for your device
<anew> software center...
<anew> i'm trying to do this from cli
<sa__> ciao
<OerHeks> anew go for it
<anew> i dont understand
<anew> what is the command to install it from cli?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install < package>
<rajeevirc> anew:  sudo apt-get install firefox But firefox will be already there in ubuntu
<anew> rajeevirc, i couldnt find it
<jhutchins> anew: If you removed it or did something that caused it to be removed, it might still be cached in the database.
<rajeevirc> anew:  Type 'firefox' in commandline and press enter
<anew> ok wasnt installed
<anew> installing now
<anew> thx
<Blenda> anew : you have to enable middle mouse btn in firefox, else it is the same fox
<anew> eh?
<mykrobinson76> I need some help with a cron job in Ubuntu 14.04, if someone is available to chat about it
<ObrienDave> Blenda, you mean there is a different firefox? O.o
<Blenda> cfhowlett, have my bamboo, works like a charm without installing drivers! Have to figure out how to turn Touch option off, and how to apply hotkeys by soft
<norchacha> @Blenda wtf
<Blenda> norchacha : here i had to turn it on
<norchacha> Blenda : Oh my bad, I read that wrong. sorry
<norchacha> Blenda : I thought you were just trolling my bad my bad
<Blenda> ;)
<Blenda> never trolling about linux
<Blenda> never troll paradise dudes!!!
<norchacha> yeah, sorry my bad ignore me please
<Blenda> no pb
<xNine> Hello, running Lubuntu 14.04 and sound doesn't work. Mplayer is playing music, speakers are ON at full volume and plugged in, but I can't see a system audio control and alsamixer in terminal does nothing.
<Blenda> xNine : System tools/audio ?
<Blenda> i mean sound
<xNine> Blenda: No entry for sound in System Tools nor Preferences
<Blenda> THAT IS AWESOME: i just bought a wacom, i plug it in, it works at once, and more the wacom tool appeared, wow
<Blenda> xNine : strange, i have here
<xNine> Perhaps I'm missing drivers, Blenda?
<Blenda> never had sound on this install?
<xNine> Fresh install, just done about a half hour ago
<Blenda> ok
<Blenda> vu meters show sound animation?
<xNine> Where could I look at a vu meter at?
<Blenda> in some software
<Blenda> like audacious (winamp clone)
<xNine> ALSA error: No suitable mixer element found.
<xNine> perhaps I need to install Alsa first?
<xNine> alsa
<Blenda> maybe, i'l not expert, but it seems you don't have soundcard detected
<Blenda> maybe just a turn off computer
<Blenda> turn off, not restart
<xNine> shut down and start again?
<Blenda> yes of course
<Blenda> ;)
<Blenda> sometimes soudcards need it, cause don't shut down else
<xNine> it's integrated audio on the motherboard, an Intel D865GLC
<ObrienDave> TJ-, i'm no expert at that stuff, just a long time power user ;P
<Blenda> i ALWAYS try with a shut down when its not workin like it should
<Blenda> try it, and after search for your drivers
<xNine> Additional drivers?
<Psil0Cybin> upgraded to ubuntu 14.04, im having problems starting nm-applet only way is using dbus-launch nm-applet, is that recommended? what is the prefered method?
<Blenda> do you try to listen mp3? codec s are not installed
<Blenda> you have to dl them, and try audacious
<xNine> Checked an MP3 and an MP4 video
<Blenda> vlc for videos
<maziar> hi, i have tkldev turnkeylinux www.turnkeylinux.org/tkldev , and i want to create iso from it, can you help me ?
<Blenda> xNine : audacious for mp3, vlc for vids
<xNine> ALSA error: snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.
<xNine> when trying to play an MP3 in Audacious
<Blenda> xNine : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608187
<Blenda> xNine : i just googled your error, there are more answers
<xNine> no soundcards found...
<maziar> Blenda, can you help me ?
<maziar> Blenda, hi, i have tkldev turnkeylinux www.turnkeylinux.org/tkldev , and i want to create iso from it, can you help me ?
<Blenda> maybe, i'm on linux for 2 months ;à
<Blenda> you want to mount an iso, there's a simple answer to that on google, let me find it again, i know there's a pretty basic command line but don't know it
<maziar> Blenda, no no, i want create an iso from my applaience
<Blenda> maziar : dk sorry
<maziar> Blenda,  np
<Blenda> xNine : have you tried that? https://www.google.fr/#q=ALSA+error%3A+snd_pcm_open+failed%3A+No+such+file+or+directory.&safe=off
<xNine> I just did aplay -l and it said no soundcards found
<xNine> so now how do I get the system to detect my soundcard?
<PwrSurge> having resume issues with my Toshiba laptop on 14.04
<PwrSurge> no issue suspending but when i resume, the GUI keeps flashing
<xNine> PwrSurge: ooo! ooo! what kind of Toshiba laptop?
<PwrSurge> all windows and menus
<xNine> PwrSurge: are you using a dual monitor setup?
<PwrSurge> i can still close or open things if i'm quick enough
<PwrSurge> but can' really do any work
<PwrSurge> no dual monitor no
<PwrSurge> it does it 100% of the time after resuming
<Psil0Cybin> i think my 14.04 upgrade went really bad, now when i restart i get a fail when it says Starting Mount filesystems on boot...this did not happen before
<xNine> What model of laptop do you have? Satellite? Qosmio?
<Psil0Cybin> and now it just waits on that screen
<PwrSurge> Satellite
<PwrSurge> with Intel graphics
<PwrSurge> i965
<xNine> have you checked Additional Drivers to look for updated drivers?
<PwrSurge> yeah, installed latest drivers from intel
<PwrSurge> 01.org
<xNine> has this been happening before the driver update?
<PwrSurge> no
<PwrSurge> it might be someting from xorg-edgers repo
<xNine> You might need to roll the driver back
<Psil0Cybin> g nm-applet to work the only way i can get it to appear is by using dbus-launch nm-applet is that safe? what does dbus-launch actually do? differently?
<Psil0Cybin> ugh woops
<xNine> unfortunately I'm still rather nooby to Ubuntu, so I don't know how to do that of the top of my head
<Psil0Cybin> i think my 14.04 upgrade went really bad, now when i restart i get a fail when it says Starting Mount filesystems on boot...this did not happen before
<Psil0Cybin> What can i do?!
<Psil0Cybin> i did not do anything, at all..
<Psil0Cybin> I keep getting Starting Mount Filesystems on boot [fail]
<Psil0Cybin> how could this happen randomly?!
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know what i can do to recover??
<Psil0Cybin> or is it just a format.....this 14.04 went to heck
<Blenda> Psil0Cybin : i had restart issues, had to "sudo reboot"
<Psil0Cybin> this is booting up issues
<Psil0Cybin> i was just ussing my desktop typed in sudo shutdown -r now, and then this happened
<xcyclist> Say, is the latest apt-get install of juju a golang one, or is that yet to become generally available?
<Psil0Cybin> all these issues happened, after the upgrade from 12.04.4 last night, to 14.04...it recommended
<Psil0Cybin> I get a init: mountall main process (220) terminated with status 127
<Blenda> Personnaly i prefer fresh installs, way cleaner
<OerHeks> xcyclist, what do you mean with golang one?
<xcyclist> OerHeks:  I read there was a rewrite of juju from the original Python into Golang/Go.  Isn't that correct?
<MonkeyDust> go lang = google language (programming) -- thank you wikipedia
<marvin-hh> Is there a good replacement for meld?
<cheesebiscuit> Does anyone know of any sites to learn programming from the ground up?
<Guest45846> evening
<xcyclist> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juju_(software)
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  are you a developer?
<xcyclist> cheesebiscuit:  I recommend learn Ruby.
<xcyclist> MonkeyDust:  Yes.
<cheesebiscuit> No. I have no programming experience.
<Psil0Cybin> oh can someone please help me
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<Psil0Cybin> i want to still get my SSH keys
<Psil0Cybin> and stuff
<Psil0Cybin> off the hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do if it cannot mount the filesystems on boot?!
<Guest10165> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  do'nt hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<xcyclist> cheesebiscuit:  Ruby will give you more programming ability more easily and with more clarity than anything else I know.  It is the highest bang for buck, and very respectable.  Learn to use freeze early please.
<xcyclist> Thank you MonkeyDust.  I'll try that.
<drinkwater> hey
<OerHeks> xcyclist, indeed, current juju is in golang/go
<xcyclist> OerHeks.  Thank you.
<LordSephiroth> Hello can anyone help me? i Got a Ubuntu Server with vsftp and want to add a user. i added the user with #adduser mike --home HOMEDIR --shell /bin/false
<LordSephiroth> but if i go on the ftp server with this user it says login incorrect
<drinkwater> lordsephiroth is gay?
<OerHeks> LordSephiroth, you added an user to server, vsftp has an own user database
<OerHeks> drinkwater, drop it, this is ubuntu support
<LordSephiroth> okay, but on some tutorials it says so -.- so how do i add the new user
<Guest10165> Hi, if I want to reinstall Ubuntu, but it doesn't recognize my adaptec 1220SA raid card on boot, how can I fix it?
<ssarah> on the first boot?
<Nothing_Much> Are there problems with running XMir with the Oibaf PPA on Radeon APUs? (posted from #ubuntu-mir )
<ssarah> try entering in safe mode and installing the external drivers
<ssarah> if it's during the installation, i dont know
<Guest10165> yes on first boot
<sadoi> hello, i have an issue with my speakers, they seem to work but i want to turn up/down the volume i need to go to alsa mixer and put them manualy up/down from there, is there a way to asign this to the main up/down volume menu?
<apollon> Hello, I want to change the directory of my "Music" "Movies" and "Pictures" to a ntfs partition where all this stuff is already (dual booting Ubuntu and Win8.1) - any tips how to do that?
<apoth> hey there
<apoth> it seems to me that I cannot share a folder in LAN
<LordSephiroth> apollon: maybe sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m *username*
<apollon> I'll try, ty LordSephiroth
<apoth> when I try to allow access it says it needs to install samba, but it cant because of bad dependencies
<sabotagge> jerry------ jerry
<jerry__> hello
<sabotagge> hi, bro
<jerry__> what up
<sabotagge> where are you from?
<jerry__> hello
<TandyUK> hi guys problem.... I have added my system created user (james) to different groups, and it has removed me from sudo'ers apparantly
<TandyUK> how the hell do i do anything to my system now?
<TandyUK> as in ubuntus amazing wisdom root doesnt have a password
<LordSephiroth> xD
<TandyUK> if setup could be bothered to ask me to set a root pass, i could just login locally
<LordSephiroth> yeah i know this problem - unfortunately i dont know how to fix it
<marvin-hh> TandyUK: that's documented.
<TandyUK> so apart from putting in a rescue disk, and hacking my own system to have a root password,
<TandyUK> how do i regain access to my system?
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rww> instructions above will get you to a root shell. use root shell to fix your group membership
<LordLCS> Hello algum brasileiro?
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sadoi> i seem to be able to use my speakers but just if i turn up and down the volume from alsa mixer, the one on my panel bar or the short key seem to do nothing.  they seem to be 2 completely separated things, so i want the shortcuts and the menu thingy to work as one, because even the wheel on my speakers turn up/down but the volume keeps at the same level, just getting into alsa mixer volumes seems to work
<sadoi> any ideas?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys i need help please I keep getting this issue (http://askubuntu.com/questions/431802/mount-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libudev-so-0-no-such-file-or-dir) I cannot boot! booting in safe mode tells me that it says "'mount: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0 : no such file or directory' "
<Psil0Cybin> What can i do
<Psil0Cybin> i can only boot in safe mode which is a read only system so i cannot change anything back
<TandyUK> ok, and antoher issue on a diff box, whats the correct way to setup ipv6 in ubuntu.. i have followed various guides, which work perfectly on other boxes, but this one in particular cannot ping6 the outside world, but it can ping6 my router
<TandyUK> other machines on the same lan have full access to the outside world
<Psil0Cybin> is there a way to boot in safe mode so i can make changes? and its not only read only
<Psil0Cybin> please can someone help me :(
<TandyUK> Psil0Cybin: mount - o remount,rw /
<TandyUK> Psil0Cybin: mount -o remount,rw /
<osutapu> Hey, guys! I have a huge problem with internet. So, this http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/2dcv9m/internet_does_not_work_on_linu
<osutapu> It's my post
<Psil0Cybin> TandyUK, if i have an encrypted home directory would it still work
<Psil0Cybin> the same way TandyUK in order to make changes in safe mode?
<TandyUK> no idea
<TandyUK> if you provide the right keys or w/e is needed for encryption i dont see why not
<Psil0Cybin> okay TandyUK thanks it worked
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot figure out why i t says that libudev.so.0
<Psil0Cybin> does not exist
<LordSephiroth> lol i look so dumb with my ftp server problem
<osutapu> Hey, guys! I have a huge problem with internet. So, this http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/2dcv9m/internet_does_not_work_on_linu
<osutapu> Its my post
<Psil0Cybin> I keep trying to create a symbolic link from libudev.so.1 or libudev.so.0 and vise versa but it says No such file or directory
<Psil0Cybin> how can i get this package again? to redownload?
<trijntje> osutapu: what seems to be the problem?
<kostkon> !find libudev.so.1
<ubottu> File libudev.so.1 found in libudev1
<osutapu> trijntje: This. I described it here http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/2dcv9m/internet_does_not_work_on_linux
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon, what do i do
<Psil0Cybin> if i some how removed or moved my system lic
<Psil0Cybin> link or messed something up in that retrospect
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, install that pacakge?
<Psil0Cybin> it says it does not exist anymore
<Psil0Cybin> libudev
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, reinstall it then.  sudo apt-get install libudev1 --reinstall
<Psil0Cybin> okay let me try
<osutapu> Help guys, pls~http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/2dcv9m/internet_does_not_work_on_linux
<jerry__> so whats going on people :)
<Beldar> jerry__, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat this is support. ;)
<LordSephiroth> OerHeks?
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon, trying that now, if this works ill kiss you.
<ObrienDave> O.o tmi o.O
<jerry__> ok Beldar i will go
<Beldar> osutapu, Can you shorten that to the point without the refrences to windows and post the issue here.
<Pici> osutapu: You'll need to provide more context in this channel.  People are not willing to click on a link just to read a wall of text.
<Beldar> osutapu, One big paragraph is a bit much is all.
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon, you are the man of the hour!
<Psil0Cybin> my friend.
<Blenda> i'm boring
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, :) glad that it works
<testerr> Hello, all!
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon, that small command, in safe mode (recovery mode) just saved me like hours of gray hairs.
<Beldar> Blenda, Do you have a ubuntu support need?
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, :)
<Blenda> Beldar : nothing urgent!
<PwrSurge> purged xorg-edgers and still have issue
<osutapu> so, internet SUDDENLY stopped working on ANY Linux, but it does work in Windows.
<LordSephiroth> So i ask again ^^. I got a FTP server with vsftp. Now i want to add a new user.vsftp conf ist that local_enable=YES
<LordSephiroth> write_enable=YES
<LordSephiroth> chroot_local_user=YES and i added a new user mike with useradd mike --home homedir --shell noshell ^^ why i got a login incorrect
<PwrSurge> very strange
<MonkeyDust> Blenda  switch off your pc, go out and play
<Beldar> Blenda, "Excellent" Mr. Burns
<Blenda> No, i prefer staying here with you smart people
<osutapu> so, internet SUDDENLY stopped working on ANY Linux, but it does work in Windows. I don't know why this happened, i had win 8 installed, thought maybe it's the problem (i use dualboot), uninstalled it and installed win7 - same results. Internet does not work on both LiveCD and installed system. A month b4 it everything was ok. Now every time linux distro boots up LAN light on modem disappears.
<testerr> Hello, all -- I'm trying to get Owncloud 7 to install using the repos on Ubuntu 14.04 Server. I've added the Owncloud community repo with 'sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/xUbuntu_14.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list"' When I install 'owncloud', though, it installs v6 (which is the latest in the Ubuntu repos, but not the latest in the Owncloud community repo), and I have to then do
<testerr>  'apt-get update; apt-get install owncloud' again to get it to update (since it's listed as "held back" when doing 'apt-get upgrade'). Is there a way to tell apt-get to use the community repo as the primary source for the Owncloud package(s)?
<osutapu> and i'm kinda noob in linux, there's that
<Beldar> osutapu, Key here are details and hardware info.
<Pici> testerr: If it is being held back, that means that it wants to bring in other dependencies, which means that you need to use the apt-get dist-upgrade command.
<jhattara> ok, found out how i can open multiple openvpn connections simultaneously, i just need to run 'openvpn --config config.ovpn' for each connection separately, now i just need answers to two questions (1) how can i run the process while detaching it from terminal (2) how can i later send SIGTERM to that detached process ?
<Pici> testerr: also, Ubuntu will always use the version with the highest version number, so typically community repositories  that provide newer packages are sourced from first.
<testerr> Pici: Is there a less all-encompassing way, if I don't want to actually upgrade the distro. itself?
<Blenda> osutapu : turn the Airplane mode off (kiddin though maybe...)
<Pici> testerr: thats not what that command does.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | testerr
<ubottu> testerr: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Beldar> osutapu, This a usb modem? if so identify what it's called by running lsusb in the terminal.
<testerr> Pici: Oh, I understood that incorrectly. Thank you!
<testerr> Pici: Is there a reason why, if the community repo. does have a newer version, it wouldn't immediately install that newest version, and would go with the lower version from the Ubuntu repo. instead?
<Pici> testerr: No, unless it fit the aformentioned scenario with the pulling in of more dependencies.
<osutapu> well, basically it's all i know. i can give you results of some commands in terminal. And no, it's simple modem, TP-LINK td-8816 i guess. internet was working ok on linux like a month ago, and now it does not work on any linux distro, even fedora, and it does not matter if it's LiveCD mode or installed system.
<jhattara> if i want to run a process completely detached from the terminal the correct syntax is 'nohup process &' ?
<testerr> Pici: Thanks for your help!
<testerr> I'll keep looking into this
<Beldar> osutapu, Note we preface posts to others with their nick. Have you tried resetting the modem?
<osutapu> Beldar: Yeah, nothing. Also i tried to reset Bios. Again, no results.
<Blenda> cables?
<frenda>  transmission is connected to peers out of schedule times! Is this a bug?
<frenda> I mean, when I tell it to download from 1:00 to 7:00, it also try to be connected to peers out of this range though hopefully it does not download, but, being connect to peers = losing bandwidth
<Beldar> osutapu, Your on board hardware is pertinent, lspci in the terminal should identify it, post just the lan and wifi info.
<trijntje> frenda: does it connect at 8:00 or at 0:59? Remote peers might not close a connection right away, even if there is no downloading
<ssarah> hei guys
<ssarah> what does 'sudo passwd' do?
<frenda> trijntje: If I restart it at 11:00 which is out of schedule, it just connects to peer (however it does not download).
<trijntje> ssarah: it runs the command passwd as administrator
<testerr> ssarah: I think that it prompts you to change the password for the root user.
<rww> yep
<trijntje> frenda: does it connect to peers or to trackers?
<rww> and thus falls under the purview of
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Luyin> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<testerr> Now I'm curious: !root
<testerr> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<osutapu> Beldar, i don't which ones are lan/wifi info c: as i said, i am kinda noob in linux. here's full result http://pastebin.com/ZdLE4sD5
<thecodethinker> Hey guys, How do i get to the grub kernel selection screen at boot? Is it holding R-Shift or did they change it?
<xcyclist> And you can always set sudo to allow access without passwords if you really want to go nuts.  I recommend that only on a vbox or equivalent, however.
<trijntje> thecodethinker: shift should do the trick, not sure if its left/right or both
<frenda> trijntje: Peers: http://i.imgur.com/fB85GZA.png AND Trackers: http://i.imgur.com/CguJqlT.png
<thecodethinker> trijntje: I've been trying it and it just boots up normally :(
<thecodethinker> trijntje: and the new kernel I installed broke my trackpad's driver :'(
<thecodethinker> trijntje: I'll try holding both
<trijntje> frenda: I thinks thats correct, its connecting to peers but not downloading. Keeping a connection open won't use a lot of bandwith
<Beldar> osutapu, These are problematic at best. 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<thecodethinker> no dice :(
<osutapu> Beldar, but month ago it was just perfect. I don't get it :c
<frenda> trijntje: It's odd! Why they (developers) want to it be connect?1
<Beldar> osutapu, Try an earlier kernel in the grub menu
<Blenda> Please how to turn the Touchpad off on the Bamboo Pen & Touch?
<osutapu> Beldar, ok, tnx
<Beldar> osutapu, Links for you to look through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8111%2F8168%2F8411+  Include that hardware info in any ask for help.
<clark> hi all,  I have machine that only I have access to but connect to Internet using  a mobile modem,   now I just realize I have a lot of files and folders with all permissions (777). Is this a security issue ?
<norchacha> Hey anyone here a python guru?
<trijntje> frenda: probably so you can start downloading even if the tracker goes offline, using DHT
<Beldar> norchacha, For help state the actual issue.
<Psil0Cybin> guys how do i manually change cursor size?
<clark> if so ? , what files and folders need to have limited permissions ?
<testerr> clark: Are there any services running on it that allow you to connect in to it? SSH? A web server?
<clark> testerr, not what I know of
<clark> testerr, can you run some command to see if that is the case ?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys i manually changed my mouse themes using this post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221942) post number 7......but it made the mouse theme the default size i want to make the mouse pointer smaller, how can i set it manually using this method to change the theme
<Psil0Cybin> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/$CURSOR/cursor.theme 20
<Psil0Cybin> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-theme "$CURSOR" && sudo update-alternatives --set x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/$CURSOR/cursor.theme
<Psil0Cybin> i tried changing the 20 to 16...but it does nothing
<ssarah> how do i get this to work http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kirby+Desktop+Companion?content=6229 ?
<ssarah> (no one alive in kde)
<Beldar> Blenda, What ubuntu release are you running?
<ssarah> blenda?
<agliodbs> so the Ubuntu 14.04 installer mounted my second drive as /usr, even though I gave it a different mount point for the drive.  How on earth can I change this?  I can't move /usr, because it's continuously in use.
<Blenda> 14.04
<ssarah> ah, =/
<Blenda> why?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey can someone tell me the file that i can change to manually, change the mouse size in Xubuntu/Ubuntu?
<Saur0> hi can someone help with with a simple script
<Saur0> just need a loop to copy a file and incriment the file name
<odisa> Hello again! I'm trying to install the Oracle Java on my 14.04. I purged openjdk*, but now I found a JRE folder in my /usr/local  folder. Do I need to delete this as well?
<Pici> Saur0: The folks in #bash can probably provide some simple commands to help you write a script
<Beldar> Blenda, Note we preface answers to others with their nick. http://askubuntu.com/questions/487570/disable-touch-of-the-tablet-in-ubuntu-unity-14-04  You will need to identify the tap pad setup for example if synaptics or another.
<trijntje> Saur0: for i in `seq 0 10`; do cp file file$i;done
<Saur0> thanks man
<potatoes_> so I have a bunch of broken GCC dependencies, it looks like someone tried to upgrade the server incorrectly and as a result the GCC libraries are mismatched with the older versions.  My question is, how can I fix this without breaking things?
<testerr> clark: That would be the main thing I would worry about -- something gaining access through an unprotected door, as it were. What does 'sudo service ssh status' say? And 'sudo service apache2 status'?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys changing my cursor size using dconf-editor going to org.gnome.desktop.interface does nothing.....what can i do to make my cursor smaller in size? manually? perhaps there is a code i can put
<Psil0Cybin> in roder to reduce size how the automatic function does in settings, as that does nothing
<Psil0Cybin> changing those settings
<Psil0Cybin> i set it with the following string
<Psil0Cybin> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-theme "$CURSOR" && sudo update-alternatives --set x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/$CURSOR/cursor.theme
<Flerb> Is there a relatively good streaming server that is easy to set up on ubuntu? I tried using VLC but it got annoying that I couldn't rewind and fast forward from the client and that if it buffered it would just skip what it couldn't load
<OerHeks> xyNNN fix your connection please
<FabulFabiFabo> bonjour tout le monde
<magicflakes> while I am using 12.XX LTS there is a hardware update that I installed automatically and used my nvdia graphics card, now that I am at 14.04 it seems it doesn't have that driver anymore
<anew> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<anew> i run this
<anew> but then how do i start the actual desktop?
<malkauns> reboot
<malkauns> or sudo service lightdm start
<k1l> anew: sudo lightdm start
<anew> hmm nothing happened
<anew> i'm in vncviewer
<malkauns> reboot then
<malkauns> huh?
<anew> eh?
<malkauns> you're in vncviewer viewing the virtual terminal?
<Blenda> Beldar : ok, roger that
<anew> i'm in vncviewer viewing the virtual terminal
<anew> yes
<malkauns> mm not sure how that's possible without X
<anew> maybe i have a shitty version installed then... all i see is a gray background and the terminal
<anew> and it's slow as hell
<kostkon> magicflakes, you checked and it isn't there?
<magicflakes> kostkon: I checked Additional Drivers in Software and Updates and its not showing up.
<magicflakes> It says no additional drivers available
<magicflakes> and No propietary driver in use
<OerHeks> magicflakes, for what videocard?  lspci | grep -i  VGA
<odisa> TJ-: are you there by any chance? I'd appreciate your help on a short Java question.
<magicflakes> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<kostkon> magicflakes, that's intel
<magicflakes> I was hoping I would see an nvidia video card
<magicflakes> I have intel but I also have an nvdia
<magicflakes> the builtin is intel
<Psil0Cybin> using ubuntu 14.04 i cannot seem to make the mouse theme smaller, i am using this tutorial askubuntu.com/questions/472137/unable-to-re-size-cursor-on-14-04
<Psil0Cybin> and i also tried using dconf-editor in order tochange size but still nothing
<Psil0Cybin> i even tried to edit my .Xresources file
<OerHeks> sounds like optimus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<odisa> what's your output on lspci magicflakes?
<odisa> without arguments
<magicflakes> odisa: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<odisa> magicflakes: no I mean just "lspci" without the grep pipe
<odisa> if you could paste that to ubuntu
<dmitru_> Good time of day
<dmitru_> Protection of images http://paste.ubuntu.com/8029740/  The application of these technologies will increase confidence in system and in images.
<magicflakes> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8029844/
<odisa> hmm ok magicflakes .. looks normal. could've been that it was misclassifying it, or not classifying it at all, hence why I asked
<odisa> you're sure there's a compatible nVidia chip in there?
<OerHeks> magicflakes, looks like an 2nd adapter is disabled in bios
<odisa> ^ I'd trust that interpretation more than my own
<odisa> Nice nick btw
<magicflakes> yeah here's my unit http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/K52JC/
<magicflakes> okay i'll do a reboot and try if I can enable the chip
<lonix> Ok, so i dident pay attention in class it seems how to i set domain search in ubuntu server 14.04 ?
<lonix> i used to do it with /etc/resolv.conf wich is no longer viable
<anew> http://i.imgur.com/yK7XvUL.png anyone know why when i run vncviewer i have this instead of desktop
<odisa> yeah.. see when I do lspci I get two VGA outputs
<odisa> one for the internal intel, the other for the VGA. so when that happens you know you're good
<odisa> the other for the nvidia*
<magicflakes> okay thanks.. brb
<odisa> good luck
<odisa> no experience with VNC myself, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC can help you anew ?
<anew> how can i see the desktop tho /
<jackarius86> can anyone give me any advice for optimizing my gfx setup, i am using Trusty and i think most of the work is done for me automatically, but i could do with a more up to date driver
<Ben64> anew: how did you set up the vnc server
<anew> i just installed vncserver
<anew> then run command vncserver
<jackarius86> this computer used to run games perfectly well on windows but now it struggles
<jackarius86> im guessing i just need to update the driver
<Ben64> anew: you probably want to use vino or something instead
<Ben64> jackarius86: give hardware details
<anew> vino
<anew> why vino???
<jackarius86> Ben64: what command do you want me to do to give you this, i am unfamiliar with these commands
<linuxuz3r> may cause its better than vncserver
<anew> argh
<Ben64> jackarius86: do you know what video card you have
<jackarius86> not exactly
<jackarius86> i know it is an ati, and that is it
<Ben64> jackarius86: then pastebin "lshw -C VIDEO"
<Psil0Cybin> ugh dconf does not work when making a mouse theme smaller, what the heck
<Psil0Cybin> blasted 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<Psil0Cybin> fighting al day
<jackarius86> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/nSAU0Fir
<tekk> any ideas why on 14.04 my usb 3.0 devices are detected as usb 3.0 but run at usb 2.0 speeds?
<sydney> tekk:because your using usb 2.0 ports?
<Ben64> jackarius86: it seems like that card isn't supported by the latest binary drivers anymore
<tekk> sydney, i don’t even have usb 2.0 ports
<tekk> :0
<TandyUK> in 14.04 how do i turn the horrible 3d style ui off and revert to somethign i dont need a £50 gpu to render?
<sydney> What do you have then?
<tekk> i also checked in my bios to see if the usb ports were in some emulation mode
<tekk> and there is no usb options
<tekk> i’m using a gigabyte brix intel nuc
<jackarius86> Ben64: sooo, im stuck with it?
<tekk> they have 4 usb 3.0 ports… which as the standard permits, can fall back
<tekk> but no usb 2.0 ports
<MonkeyDust> TandyUK  install a different DE, logout, switch, login
<TandyUK> im happy with the look of it, i just dont want all the fancy fade in/out, highlights, etc etc
<Ben64> jackarius86: probably. thats why most people don't use ati/amd on linux
<sydney> tekk:i have no clue... :(
<tekk> nor do i :( i tried a few things already
<Ben64> jackarius86: although, the radeon open source driver keeps getting better
<tekk> how can i check which usb-storage driver is loaded? ehci etc?
<MonkeyDust> TandyUK  unitytweak and compizconfig let you enable or disable alot
<jackarius86> :(
<lblume> Hello
<sydney> tekk: it could be a driver incompatability.
<tekk> true
<tekk> i wonder if there are any “restricted” / closed drivers available
<TandyUK> one for the devs: it would be nice during setup if there was a way to choose my dm, like there is in like every other distro
<tekk> the update manager in the ubuntu gui automatically checks restricted repo’s etc and lets you switch…. how can one do that on ubuntu-server?
<tekk> i.e. check if you have a better driver available on one of the restricted/multiverse repo’s without enabling them
<lblume> My ubuntu 14.04 unity session is locked, and it's refusing to unlock (the password is good, just nothing happens). I can ssh in, but I just can't find which process to kill to unlock it. Any idea?
<sydney> tekk:they would be listed in the 'additional drivers' program.
<tekk> right, does that have a cli equivelant
<tekk> i’m not running X
<tekk> jockey-text
<tekk> google is my friend :)
<xNine> so I found some drivers for Red Hat, is there a way to magic make them work with Ubuntu?
<malkauns> lblume: looks like u may have to restart lightdm then
<tekk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27061/install-restricted-drivers-in-command-line for reference
<deleon> opa
<malkauns> lblume: sudo service lightdm restart
<deleon> kakak
<deleon> kakak
<deleon> akaka
<deleon> kka
<lblume> malkauns: That will kill the session, right? There was an update running there, it should have worked well, but I'd have liked to see the output
<malkauns> lblume: yea it will kill the session
<tekk> seems thats deprecated
<tekk> ubuntu-drivers-common replaces
<lblume> Dang. That issue happens from time to time, but I thought last time I had managed to get in.
<lblume> malkauns: Thanks!
<malkauns> lblume: use top to see if anything important is running
<lblume> Nothing active. Ah well.
<tekk> maybe i should try a newer kernel...
<tekk> i’m running 3.13 (pretty new)
<xNine> How can i find drivers for my soundcard?
<anew> and why dont i see the gnome desktop when i'm using vncviewer?
<k1l> !away > megabit|away
<ubottu> megabit|away, please see my private message
<xNine> How can I find/install drivers for soundcards? Normally my soundcard works OOTB, but for some reason it isn't this time
<NGC3982_> "Video playback is done via a WebBrowser because of Silverlight DRM."
<NGC3982_> :((
<KingSphinx> I have a Toshiba Satellite L505, and currently I'm trying to figure out why certain ACPI things seem to be so fickle. Last night, when I booted an Ubuntu live USB, everything worked fine (all the Fn+F* keys, especially), but when I booted into it today, the Fn+key support stopped. Trying to figure out why.
<OerHeks> NGC3982_, bad luch, silverlight/moonlight is no longer usable on linux. if you find a fix, let us know
<OerHeks> luck*
<TandyUK> ok, so i just activated the nvidia restricted driver, and rebooted
<kostkon> NGC3982_, what are you after?
<NGC3982_> Does that mean that the XBMC plugin will not work?
<NGC3982_> ..For Netflix?
<NGC3982_> Sorry, i actually pasted that in the wrong channel, initially.
<NGC3982_> ;)
<TandyUK> now i have a blank screen, no response from kb/mouse, no cursor, and cant ssh into my box
<TandyUK> any suggestions?
<kostkon> NGC3982_, xbmc stuff? ok then
<kostkon> NGC3982_, oh. nvm. anyway, there's pipelight and the chrome + html5 solution
<xNine> HELP~ I have no sound and AlsaInfo reports me to have no drivers or soundcard, how can I install my soundcard?
<icecube45> any ideas why my python code (an irc bot) is timing out only when ran on my ubuntu 14.04 server?
<OerHeks> no need for plugins for netflix, newest chrome uses html5 > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc1ODY
<kostkon> nice how-to here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<jCart> Hey guys. My wifi stopped working after the power was cut from my laptop. I try to run, "sudo service networking restart" and I get, "Job failed while stopping"
<xnine_> Hello, I'm having problems with a soundcard on Ubuntu 14.04. ALSA isn't reporting an available soundcard, and no drivers available. The soundcard is integrated into the motherboard, how can I obtain drivers?
<pwuertz> Hi, is there a way to find and contact package maintainers directly for fixing a bug?
<OerHeks> pwuertz, yes, tru launchpad project page
<OerHeks> pwuertz, file a bugreport with the solution, i guess
<pwuertz> OerHeks: bugs.launchpad? Well, the bug I'm thinking about is several years old and nobody seemed to be interested
<xnine_> would it be worth attempting to reinstall Ubuntu to get my sound card working?\
<k1l> !bug | pwuertz
<ubottu> pwuertz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jhutchins> jCart: Can you just use the gui controlls to reconnect?
<pwuertz> I did.. that bug is registered since 2011/2012
<Jeffrey_f> So, a few weeks ago, my new drive took a dump and is currently being warranty-replaced.  In the interim, I reinstalled on to my original drive.......I don't want to go through another install..  Is is possible to MOVE my system to another drive?    Currently installed drive is encrypted.
<jCart> jhutchins: no
<jCart> jhutchins: the wifi option is plainly not here
<kostkon> xNine, what's the output from   aplay -l
<pwuertz> OerHeks: I found the reason and a solution now, so I'd like to tell someone of authority about it.
<xNine> kostkon: no soundcards found...
<k1l> pwuertz: what package is it?
<kostkon> xNine,  hmmm, then   lspci | grep -i audio    and    cat /proc/asound/cards
<pwuertz> k1l: "libgl1-mesa-dev" from the "mesa" source package installs a "libGL.so" symlink that overrides libGL on Nvidia systems
<k1l> pwuertz: is it still an issue at all?
<xnine_> xnine@ExperimentalPotato:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<xnine_> xnine@ExperimentalPotato:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<xnine_> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<pwuertz> k1l: Yep, it prevents PyQt from using OpenGL on Nvidia systems
<jCart> jhutchins: any other ideas?
<kostkon> xNine, not even visible by lspci?
<xNine> kostkon: nothing from the lspci grep
<kostkon> xNine, maybe check/paste the whole output of lspci and lsusb. i mean on paste.ubuntu.com
<xnine_> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030199/
<xnine_> intel boards are weird
<kostkon> xNine, i'm not seeing any soundcards
<xnine_> nor am I kostkon
<kostkon> xNine, what about lsusb
<jCart> Hey guys. My wifi stopped working after the power was cut from my laptop. I try to run, "sudo service networking restart" and I get, "Job failed while stopping" What should I do?
<xnine_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030205/ kostkon
<quantibility> ok
<xNine> I'm going to test a reboot and ensure I've enabled onboard sound in the BIOS
<pwuertz> k1l: You know who to contact to get it removed/fixed?
<k1l> pwuertz: i would suggest to file a bug on launchpad for that package.
<quantibility> can someone please explain to how to keep the screen from going off?
<Psil0Cybin> i keep getting a lightdm boot fail, i tried to reinstall it but it wants to install unity packages..
<kostkon> xNine, that's what i was planning to suggest
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: what did you do before that happend? what kind of setup? what error?
<xNine> the heck? how did it get disabled in BIOS? if that fixed it I'm going to be pissed...
<kostkon> xNine, heh
<Psil0Cybin> i removed ubuntu-desktop and made sure xubuntu-desktop stayed
<Psil0Cybin> i notice it must have messed up something
<Psil0Cybin> so im down in the root shell, trying to figure out if i can configure it to boot with xubuntu-desktop
<Psil0Cybin> or what package i would reinstall
<pwuertz> k1l: Bug filing doesn't work for me, there was no reaction concerning that bug report for 2 years. I found the reason now and I'd like to do something about it.
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, easy on the enter > reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Psil0Cybin> apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Psil0Cybin> ? and then install sorry last time with the enter, just a habbit when stressed.
<k1l> pwuertz: bug filing is the usual way of acting in that case. the maintainers get contacted through the packages involved
<xNine> son of a... sound works now. how the hell did it get disabled at BIOS? thank you kostkon...
<kostkon> xNine, np :)
<pwuertz> k1l: Right, I did that.. nothing happened.. what is plan B in this case?
<k1l> if there was no solution back than what do you expect now to happen magically? do it now with the solution
<bencc> is there a way to know if an installed package was installed as a dependency?
<OerHeks> bencc apt-cache rdepends <package> should do what you want
<pwuertz> k1l: Well, I expected that during that time someone would have commented on that bug report. Maybe asking me to check something, maybe asking for other details that could help narrowing the problem down. Maybe commenting on some hints I dropped in between.
<pwuertz> k1l: All that didn't happen. So I don't expect someone to magically appear now that I posted another comment that happens to include a solution.
<jhattara> if it
<k1l> pwuertz: as i said: that is the usual way. and since its searchable thourh launchpad and goole it helps other people to find the solution.
 * k1l cant type anymore :/
<jhattara> if it's this easy (openvpn --config config.ovpn) to open multiple vpn connections, why has no one integrated the feature into network manager ...
<dm7freek> Is there a way to have the synaptic package manager show it's initial welcome popup after selecting not to show it again?
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks, anything else i can do, i tried reinstalling xubuntu-desktop, lightdm
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, reinstalling xubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks, i typed sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> that should be correct
<bencc> OerHeks:  thanks. your code gives me all options while this semss to give me exactly the reason: aptitude why apache2
<Psil0Cybin> i know and irebooted after and it says LightDM Failed, but i know its because I removed ubuntu-desktop
<bencc> OerHeks: and now I see why apache2 got installed. thanks
<OerHeks> bencc, have fun
<dm7freek> nvm i got it
<Psil0Cybin> hmm OerHeks still did it again, same problem lightdm fails to boot i even tried typing sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<bencc> when installing package with apt-get that has several optional dependencies. how do I choose?
<thinknow> Hey guys
<thinknow> Is it a way i can install Ubuntu 14 with CD(not dvd) ?
<thinknow> i dont have any dvd's, just many cd's
<xangua> !minimal | thinknow
<ubottu> thinknow: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TandyUK> download the netinstall image?
<bencc> thinknow: I think there is online-install version
<thinknow> before i could split it to different cd's, but cant find out if that is possible anymore, and if, how?
<solarfly> holy cow. my libapt-pkg4.12 library went corrupt and broke all the apt tools.  Thank god wget and dpkg were working. Makes me worry about the integrity of everything else though
<k1l> thinknow: you got a usb pendrive?
<bencc> thinknow: you can also use usb but the minimial xangua linked to is nice
<TandyUK> yeah the desktop iso + a usb key + YUMI works well
<thinknow> k1l, i dont get access to super user, so i cant add usb as boot option
<TandyUK> i just installed 3 machines using exactly that method
<k1l> thinknow: you cant change to boot from usb? are you even allowed to install then?
<TandyUK> why would "dont get access to super user" have *any* effect on you doing a clean install??
<TandyUK> you do a clean install, you ARE the super user
<solarfly> ...unless there's a BIOS password
<TandyUK> bios is easy to reset
<TandyUK> unless its a stolen laptop
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks, i found that a file called /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf had Ubuntu Unity stuff left over
<Psil0Cybin> for user session what would i place xubuntu and for greeter-session it says unity-greeter
<Psil0Cybin> user session says ubuntu and greeter-session is unity greeter, what would be the content of a xubuntu lightdm conf file
<solarfly> TandyUK at some enterprise companies there's mechanisms that make breaking into the bios extremely difficult without ruining the system. Encryption, smartcards, etc.  Sometimes, it's way more trouble to bypass IT.  If you can't enable USB for booting (or it's disabled), you probably work somewhere where you shouldn't be reinstalling anyway
<kuta> hello everyone, could anyone help me with this please: I'd like to download some links on a page selectively (link pages from a table of contents)..can I use the command line to do so?
<solarfly> kuta, can you cut and paste the URL and use wget or curl ?
<cynicallemon> kuta: you can extract links on a page using lynx
<Psil0Cybin> got it OerHeks
<Psil0Cybin> finally, it was that config file, set to load unity and ubuntu greeters.
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, glad you found it :-)
<Psil0Cybin> learned plenty today
<kuta> solarfly, do you mean this command: wget -r -A pdf -nc -np http://thesite.com  ? I used it once, but I dont want every link on the page to be downloaded, i.e. without the standard links on the site navigation.
<solarfly> kuta: that's the right idea, except specify the full URL to the thing you want and it will download just that thing
<solarfly> If you want to see just the text to your terminal, use curl
<solarfly> If you need to programatically  parse a web page and extract the links, that's a different story - then use lynx to do that first, then wget to grab what you want
<cynicallemon> also if u know python then beautiful soup is very handy for handling urls on a web page
<solarfly> kuta: this isn't ubuntu specific, mind you.  There's also a handy ##linux channel
<disf_> hi
<disf_> some here??
<disf_> some here??
<dodo3773> hey. got an old macbook and figured I'd install ubuntu on it for ease of use. anything special I need to do during the install phase.
<solarfly> dodo3773 I went with a different bootloader... that rocks for running linux.  What's this thing called...
<solarfly> dodo3773: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<solarfly> This was so incredibly painless to install on my mac
<dodo3773> solarfly: will it load without it from the included installer?
<disf_> how i can connect 2 laptops??
<solarfly> dodo3773 I suspect you will still need a boot manager like bootcamp (or rEFInd) for the mac.  GRUB is only a boot loader.
<solarfly> Might not be a bad idea to keep your mac OS around on a little partition anyway, just in case Steve Jobs springs back to life and offers you some life changing patch
<dodo3773> solarfly: there is no mac os
<solarfly> ah.
<dodo3773> solarfly: the hard drive was shot that's why I got it for free
<solarfly> Might as well just try it and see if it works, you literally have nothing to lose
<mamece2> hi, its me again. i have a problem updating
<ObrienDave> disf_, with an ethernet crossover cable
<kuta> solarfly, yes, you're right about linux. but ubuntu command line uses linux commands, so it can still help people see answers to my question
<kuta> may I go on?
<webnet> anyh reason uninstaling libreoffic, gwiber, empathy, thuinderbird, and a handful of other apps would uninstall ubuntu-desktop? ive been having an issue with this. rebooting brings me to "failed to load session 'ubuntu'". switching to another tty and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop reinstalls all the programs i was trying to get rid of.
<mamece2> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030468/
<disf_> ObrienDave: i want to connect from far.. i think i need a vpn
<ObrienDave> oh
<kuta> the problem with the command is that there is a pdf in there, and I dont know what to replace it with. the download content is the text on the URL page, so I tried html, but the output is an empty folder
<cynicallemon> webnet: have you tried uninstalling those packages one at a time?
<Zutara> Hi. I'm trying to mount an ipod nano (2nd Gen) but 12.04 doesn't report anything to dmesg when I plug the iPod in.
<Zutara> Anyone have success with mounting 2nd Generation Nanos?
<cynicallemon> webnet: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package so may uninstall additional components which ubuntu needs
<mamece2> hi. i have a problem updating
<webnet> yes actually. i thought perhaps narrowing it down to one causing an issue would find it but not so. any of the packages installed out of the box seems to have this effect.
<cynicallemon> webnet: never tried it of late but those core apps are pretty much tied to core ubuntu stuff
<webnet> im trying to remove all ubuntu games, shotwell, libreoffice* , empathy, thunderbird, gwibber, transmission, brasero, rhythmbox, and gimp. removing any of these seems to break it,
<solarfly> webnet I scrapped unity completely, compiled enlightenment (e18) and terminology and moved on with my life. Things are so bundled in ubuntu
<cynicallemon> webnet: yeah its probably unity tying into them
<solarfly> webnet: did you try dpkg -r instead of apt-get ?
<webnet> see im not using unity at all though. unity unity-asset-pool unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-video unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope-video-remote have all been removed
<Jeffrey_f> So, a few weeks ago, my new drive took a dump and is currently being warranty-replaced.  In the interim, I reinstalled on to my original drive.......I don't want to go through another install..  Is is possible to MOVE my system to another drive?    Currently installed drive is encrypted.
<webnet> and they dont cause an issue and are not reinstalled with ubuntu-desktop
<webnet> its only when i start removing apps that things get wonky
<solarfly> webnet the real question you need to ask is what you're after. If you don't want unity, you might just want to remove all of that and put another desktop manager in place.  Actually, you can keep it on the system and experiment with other desktops until you find something you like
<cynicallemon> solarfly: Gnome 3 seems a good option after Unity but that has its issues too...
<solarfly> cynicallemon personally, I want a desktop that's really out of my way. I run xchat, hipchat, chrome and terminology. That's it, so enlightenment is perfect
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys how can i remove the guest login from the lightdm greeter?
<webnet> solarfly, ive rmoved all unity packages and am using AWN with cardapio menu
<tommyfun> Psil0Cybin: it used to be in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Psil0Cybin> i found /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-guest-wrapper.conf
<Psil0Cybin> but how do i disable the guest login :P haha so new
<tommyfun> you need to add some lines
<Psil0Cybin> i tried putting allow-guest=false there
<Psil0Cybin> i was thinking of removing the file all together but that may cause problems
<tommyfun> allow-guest=false
<Psil0Cybin> i did that no go
<webnet> Psil0Cybin, reboot changes wont reflect until you reboot the system
<Psil0Cybin> but it seems to have /usr/lib/lightdm/liguhtdm-guest-session
<cynicallemon> solarfly: i use xfce and this stays well out the way
<tommyfun> are you on 14.04?
<anew> ~/.vnc/xstartup
<anew> i'm trying to find this dir
<anew> but it's not there ?
<TJ-> Zutara: probably needs the USB Mass Storage driver loading. "sudo modprobe usb-storage"
<webnet> anew, enable hidden hile viewing
<Psil0Cybin> restarting now
<webnet> anew, ctrl+H on most file managers
<Psil0Cybin> but i do not think that will do anything
<anew> in cli ?
<Psil0Cybin> i think there is a file i am missing with a guest variable, perhaps
<Geo> I have eth0 (192.168.0.1) and eth1 (192.168.1.1) NICs. running ping -I eth0 192.168.1.1 and tcpdump -i eth1, I see the ping requests get to eth1, but there are no ping replies generated. What could be the cause?
<webnet> anew,  in cli do ls -a
<Zutara> TJ, "mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist"
<cynicallemon> Geo: firewall?
<anew> cd /.vnc
<anew> how do i cd into a hidden dir ?
<webnet> or you can actually just cd into that directory cd ~/.vnc/xstartup
<TJ-> Zutara: what is /dev/sdc2 ?
<anew> yeah i tried that it said it didnt exist
<Geo> cynicallemon: none.
<Geo> its the same machine
<Zutara> It's still not showing up in dmesg. /dev/sdc2 is what a lot of tutorials on ubuntu forums say to do.
<webnet> anew, then try cd ~/.vnc/ and do an ls
<Geo> I'm thinking the kernel is doing something since its all local, perhaps?
<gr33n7007h> anew, cd .directory
<anew> cool got it
<anew> thx
<PwrSurge> found the bug
<PwrSurge> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1443930
<webnet> anew, glad its sorted!
<TJ-> Zutara: No! /dev/sdc2 is specific to each system. On yours it will be different. If you've modprobe-d usb-storage, re-plug the device and watch kern.log for it with "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<PwrSurge> it's my compiz that keeps crashing when resuming from suspend
<PwrSurge> was not able to find ubuntu specific info but it impacts arch linux as well
<PwrSurge> apparently, downgrading the kernel or the intel driver fixes it
<Zutara> TJ-, nothing changes.
<TJ-> Geo: It is not possible to route within the same kernel; in other words, what you are trying is not possible.
<PwrSurge> at least on archlinux
<PwrSurge> tried downgrading the intel driver already and it does not work
<PwrSurge> so will try downgrading the kernel
<webnet> solarfly, if it were up to me id be flux or openbox with cli for most everything which is my personal system but this is one im building for someone. and ive built systems with this exact process before but forwhever reason something sees to have changed.
<TandyUK> Zutara: cat /proc/partitions and look for the one which is the right size
<TandyUK> Zutara: also being a usb device, there should only be 1 partition on it
<cynicallemon> webnet: +1 for openbox
<PwrSurge> WORKS!
<TJ-> Zutara: Does the USB port work for other devices? Does the device work when connected to other PCs?
<PwrSurge> my god
<awatt> hi guys
<webnet> cynicallemon, woo!
<PwrSurge> downgrading the kernel that is
<awatt> what is the best tool to recover from scratched audio cds?
<PwrSurge> kind of strange that it would work
<webnet> ill be back trying something here.
<jorge> what happened to ifconfig?
<intrader> Anyone,After update to 14.04.1, I am unable to enable flash for chrome. Flash for firefox seems Ok.
<TandyUK> awatt: a nzb or torrent client, a search engine and a 320kbps download of it?  not sure there is a good software tool to recover scratched cds - thats basically a hardware fault
<Zutara> TJ-, The USB port is in working order. The device works fine on other PC's. The output of cat /proc/partitions lists 7 partitions, but I don't know which one is the 4GB iPod.
<TandyUK> and dont trust the "scratch doctor" or other similar products, they will just fuck your disk up even worse
<boccobrock> intrader: chrome or chromium?
<TJ-> awatt: try polishing the CD with toothpaste, wash and dry thoroughly
<ldiamond> I want to record all audio (input and output) on my PC (for recording a hangout session). Anyone know how to T the audio signals and mix them?
<awatt> TJ-: thank you
<Geo> TJ-, I'm not trying to route within the kernal, I'm trying to get it OUT of the kernel
<Geo> i want it all out
<TJ-> Zutara: Try "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/" or "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" for clues
<TJ-> Geo: you ran the 'ping' from a different host ?
<Geo> the kernel is already keeping it and not passing it to the NIC
<mus> hello. can someone please help me? everytime i click on "trash" in thunar it suddenly closes. what should i do?
<Psil0Cybin> gah lol i keep noticing these bugs, when i go to settings and click About me, it does not open so i can not change my picture for my logo when I sign in :P Lol
<Psil0Cybin> win some you lose some
<Geo> no, the same host, from one NIC to another
<TJ-> Geo: I repeat: It is not possible to route within the same kernel; in other words, what you are trying is not possible.
<Geo> what part of what I'm saying is routing?
<Geo> I want traffic to go out to a switch
<Zutara> TJ-, The "by-id" command doesn't list the iPod.
<Geo> even if the dst is on the same machine
<Geo> the kernel is already determining that the dst IP is local and shouldnt go to the NIC
<Zutara> Also the "by-label" command only lists my Laptop's HD
<Geo> i want that to not happen, which I would classify as 'not route'
<TJ-> Geo: As far as the kernel is concerned, there are *no* NICs... once packets arrive in the network layer, thats it. It doesn't matter which doorway (interface) they came in on, nor which they are destined for. If both interfaces belong to the same kernel then thats it. Routing only operates externally between logically separate hosts
<TJ-> Geo: If you were to do "ping -I eth0 192.168.1.100" so the packet *leaves* the host, you'll see it on tcpdump
<intrader> boccobrock, chromium - sorry
<TJ-> Zutara: looks like the device isn't being recognised then - have you tried different USB ports on the PC?
<Zutara> I've tried the other one but it doesn't work.
<Geo> ... right. And I do. I dont see a reply being generated from that interface
<Zutara> There's only 2 on this laptop
<boccobrock> intrader: chromium dropped support for npapi flash, you will need to install pepper flash for chromium. or use chrome
<Geo> my assumption is that because even though I forced it out, when it gets it, it shunts it back via the kernel as a reply
<andrej> is there a clean/easy way to make it so system accounts have the same numeric uid on all systems?  as it stands it appears that system accounts (e.g. www-data or nagios) have random uid's based on the order in which packages get installed
<boccobrock> intrader: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<TJ-> Geo: think of it this way... the kernel is told to send a packet from itself (using the source IP belonging to eth0) and send it to the host which answers to 192.168.1.1... it looks at the routing table and realises it *is* the host that owns 192.168.1.1 ... it can't route the packet out and back in again because it doesn't have loopback interfaces
<mikeg3> Hi I would like to reinstall Ubuntu…but the installer does not "see" the HDD I want to use.  The HDD is connected to a Adaptec 1220SA Raid controller, but in JBOD mode.  Any ideas to help troubleshoot?  Thanks.
<TJ-> Zutara: You sure you've not connected the iPod using a charging-only cable?
<Geo> TJ-: that part makes sense
<Zutara> If that's the case.... Ah well. Thank your for your suggestions TJ. :)
<Zutara> *you
<Geo> however, im looking at the local routing table now
<Geo> that seems to be where that function is vontrolled?
<TJ-> Geo: You can only do internal routes using the 'lo' interface, e.g. this will work: "ping -c 2 -n -I lo 192.168.1.1"
<Deihmos> i wonder why hibernate if greyed out on my laptop
<TJ-> Geo: you'll see in "/etc/network/interfaces" that the 'lo' interface is defined as loopback: "iface lo inet loopback"
<luke__> hi
<ShazMan> I need some slight assistance.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 using the ISO file and when I try to boot from the USB Drive, it gives me a "Missing Operating System" error.  Anyone know what is causing this?
<TJ-> ShazMan: did you checksum the USB to ensure it was written correctly? that message comes from the motherboar'd firmware when it can't find a boot record
<OerHeks> ShazMan, how did you prepare that usb?
<ShazMan> I didn't know I had to prepare it.  How would I go about doing that?
<OerHeks> unetbootin or the usb-creator tool in ubuntu
<intrader> boccobrock, does not work - plugin not supported
<ShazMan> brb
<intrader> boccobrock, how does one install chrome?
<OerHeks> intrader, use the .deb from the website, that will install the repo and chrome
<Loshki> OerHeks: it installs a repo?
<OerHeks> Yes
<kostkon> Loshki, i can confirm that. I've used it
<OerHeks> google-chrome.list
<Loshki> Er, are we talking chrome-os here, or chromium browser?
<OerHeks> ask them, chrome = chrome browser , else they need to specify
<intrader> OerHeks,  thanks for the tip; I will do so - for now I need to go attend to eating first
<OerHeks> chromium browser is in the repo's
<_unreal_> hello. ok so I'm in the middle of installing ubuntu 14.4 I have an ATI X1050. is there a best driver to get for this video card?
<OerHeks> _unreal_, the standard driver i guess, as Ati 1xxx 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported by the ati driver
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<NoCoins> I'm running 14.04 on a Oracle Vbox and it's updating at like... 0.2 FPS. What's the bottleneck?
<_unreal_> configuring bcmwl-kenel-source (amd64) my install has been sitting on this for about 25min now. and has not advanced
<Loshki> _unreal_: open another terminal window and see what ps -ax and top say is running...
<_unreal_> this is the machine that I'm installing on.
<_unreal_> how would I open a ternal window? I only got on here becuase you can click on a hyper link in that little scrolling winow thing as the install goes along
<Beldar> NoCoins, Try checking the general download on the web, and you can change the repo.
<NoCoins> Beldar, I mean the actual VM is updating so slowly. E.g. I click the launcher and it takes 5-6 seconds to just show the search bar.
<NoCoins> I swear lol, I've seen like every shade of wine, or whatever color the fade away is
<Loshki> _unreal_: I usually run the live dvd and then run install from there. That way, you have a (mostly) functional machine during (most of) the install. You also get to check out if everything works before you commit...
<Beldar> NoCoins, Still checking the general download is relevant, you router might need a restart, oracle severs may be slow right now as well.
<NoCoins> It's local :)
<_unreal_> Loshki: thats what I'm on now
<_unreal_> so how would I open a ternimal window
<kostkon> NoCoins, have you installed the guest additions in vb?
<NoCoins> Pretty sure I did... Let me double check...
<TJ-> _unreal_: Maybe Ctrl+Alt+T ?
<NoCoins> Oh god I just opened LibreOffice by accident what have I done
<Beldar> NoCoins, Does it have enough memory allocated and graphic allotment?
<Loshki> _unreal_: well on my system, it's under applications -> system tools -> xterm. If you're running Unity I've no idea, sorry...
<TJ-> NoCoins: .... opened LibreOffice :)
<_unreal_> hum
<Loshki> NoCoins: don't panic. It will stop (eventually)...
<_unreal_> tried ctrl+alt+t first thing
<_unreal_> when you start the install the menu goes away
<_unreal_> so starting programs is no longer an otpion to my knowlagdge
<Loshki> _unreal_: try ctrl-alt-f2 and see if you get a login screen. I dunno if this works during install. It's been a while...
<_unreal_> how would I get back here is it does work?
<OerHeks> Loshki, that would work from live-mode, i guess the installer is single mode?
<Loshki> _unreal_: to return to the main display, ctrl-alt-f7
<_unreal_> ctrf6 and f7
<_unreal_> lots of stuf running
<Loshki> OerHeks: At one time, I was able to run live dvd applications and watch the install mount, prep & copy the disks etc. It doesn't *require* single user, as long as you don't do anything stupid. Not sure about 14.04 installer though...
<Loshki> _unreal_: run "top"? See who're the top 3 cpu gobblers, for starters
<noud_is_nol> hi all
<noud_is_nol> any..oeps
<noud_is_nol> odd
<Loshki> noud_is_nol: what do you need?
<_unreal_> I'm going to try closing firefox I'
<_unreal_> I'll be back
<NoCoins> Uh
<NoCoins> Okay this is probably wrong
<NoCoins> http://i.gyazo.com/ed34c430f90ba4d5523c80cfefadf3bb.gif
#ubuntu 2014-08-13
<_unreal_> ok so    plugininstall.p is running and using a lot like 6% cpu
<Loshki> _unreal_: 6% doesn't sound like a program gone mad. 96% would be more like it. Also, something called plugininstall to be running sounds kinda reasonable for an installation script. What about df -h. Is your disk being prepped and is the disk size slowly increasing?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys on 14.04 my computer hibernates or goes to sleep when ever i close the lid regardless of power settings, where is the manual file to edit what it does when my laptop is closed? Perhaps I can do it manually?
<noud_is_nol> pre
<Psil0Cybin> I am using xfce.
<noud_is_nol> i have to peek,real, whats i am using
<noud_is_nol> i did, LXDE and GNOME2
<noud_is_nol> oeps..and touch ofcourse
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: I don't know the first thing about hibernation. Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate ?
<TJ-> _unreal_: Loshki I wonder if that plugininstall could be looping, waiting for a download. _unreal ... does the Installer have a network connection?
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, gnome2 is dead
<noud_is_nol> i very know, have port GNOME3
<noud_is_nol> (for a certain Unix-that-has-no-udev)
<Loshki> TJ-: _unreal_: I wondered that too. I think it depends on the options you select during early install.
<_unreal_> Loshki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140893
<noud_is_nol> am just thinking in code
<noud_is_nol> not do..think ;)
<noud_is_nol> bad joke
<_unreal_> pkill -9 modprobe got it going
<TJ-> Loshki: I had a few test installs in VMs hang because I disabled downloading updates... never figured out why at the time though, just redid them, but it bugged me alot
<Loshki> _unreal_: well done. Wish we'd found that 10 minutes ago :-)
<noud_is_nol> damit, i just failed to sneek into ##Unix using irc.ubuntu.com .. damit
<noud_is_nol> pls tell 88
<SecretFire> im trying to do a sudo chown -R command to my external hdd but i keep getting a I/O error can someone help me fix this? It says that it cannot access the directory because of an I/O error.
<noud_is_nol> not
<_unreal_> install hangs at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source" looks like its a network hanging issue
<TJ-> _unreal_: that sound like it is installing additional drivers .... I wonder if there is anything in /var/log/kern.log telling us which module had the problem?
<TJ-> _unreal_: Ahhh... you answered that one!
<Loshki> TJ-: yeah, but *you* called it first...
<TJ-> Loshki: nah, _unreal told us ages ago if we'd read enough into it: "configuring bcmwl-kenel-source (amd64) my install has been sitting on this ..."
<Loshki> SecretFire: bad news. What kind of filesystem is on that disk?
<_unreal_> tj how do I past in console?
<_unreal_> paste
<SecretFire> ext4
<noud_is_nol> real bad news it is
<TJ-> _unreal_: You mean send output to a pastebin?
<_unreal_> no
<_unreal_> past and in ctrl+v
<Loshki> TJ-: hindsight is 20/20 as they say...
<_unreal_> ctrl+alt+v isnt doing it
<_unreal_> paste as in
<Loshki> SecretFire: and the exact chown command you used, for completeness...
<TJ-> _unreal_: You can't, not in VY, not without 'screen' and some utility to transfer screen's copy-buffer to the X server clipboard
<_unreal_> crap
<TJ-> s/VY/VT/
<SecretFire> Loshki : sudo chown -R secret-fire /bla/bla
<_unreal_> ok tj how could I paste bin my kernel.log file?
<_unreal_> my options are kind of limited while I'm doing the install
<TJ-> _unreal_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<Loshki> SecretFire: the hyphen in "secret-fire" bothers me, but shouldn't cause an i/o error. Your data is at risk!!! Before we go any further, Is there anything on this disk you cannot live without?
<_unreal_> cant apt-get i'm currently installing ubuntu
<_unreal_> remember :)
<SecretFire> Loshki : not really its replacabe
<Loshki> _unreal_: apt-get should still work if you can get a terminal
<TJ-> _unreal_: Oh, you're in the debian installer... hmmm, ok, first, check this directory exists: "ls -al /target/tmp/"
<_unreal_> I tried and it failed, stating no lock and in use
<TJ-> _unreal_: If so, do "cp /var/log/kern.log /target/var/log/kern-installer-bcm-failure.log"
<Loshki> SecretFire: ok, you need to unmount the disk, and run fsck on the partition
<TJ-> _unreal_: Then, once the installation is over and the system reboots, you can grab that file from /var/log/
<_unreal_> ohhhh install complete
<SecretFire> ok
<Loshki> _unreal_: bear in mind this won't be the last bug you encounter in 14.04...
<Loshki> SecretFire: the fsck is running?
<_unreal_> installed one second
<SecretFire> Loshki : the command is?
<_unreal_> tj got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8031239/
<SecretFire> Loshki : im not sure how to do the command when its not mounted
<Loshki> SecretFire: you need the partition name, it'll probably be /dev/sd<something>. Look through /etc/fstab and see if it's there...
<TJ-> _unreal_: thanks
<Loshki> SecretFire: if you want, you can pastebin the file so we can see it...
<SecretFire> ok
<_unreal_> I'll be back its begging me to reboot
<K350> Is there a tool that lists/prints out  directories and files like a tree on in the terminal?
<TandyUK> K350: ls -R ?
<SecretFire> Loshki : its /dev/sdc1
<OerHeks> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (trusty), package size 35 kB, installed size 109 kB
<TJ-> _unreal_: You should report that as a bug against the 'linux' package, describe that it was installer run directly from the live ISO, and it failed during installation of the BCM wl driver, and attach that kern.log file to the report.
<TJ-> _unreal_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Loshki> SecretFire: excellent. Ok, next step is sudo fsck -p /dev/sdc1. Depending on its size, this could take a long time.
<Loshki> _unreal_: TJ-: I love a happy ending...
<SecretFire> Loshki : http://pastebin.com/F3D985Rh
<administrador_> ??
<Loshki> SecretFire: Did you unmount it first? sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<TJ-> _unreal_: Let me know the bug report number here, and I'll assign myself to it and investigate
<Psil0Cybin> Ugh guys, wht is going on with 14.04...when i access a SSH Shell, It asks me for my password in a GUI, instead of the terminal like 12.04, how can I have it ask me for the password in terminal and constantly ask me every time
<Psil0Cybin> so someone cannot use my computer to get into the shell when i am unattended
<SecretFire> Loshki :http://pastebin.com/iKtdUkMp
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know why the SSH key passphrase screen is via a GUI instead of terminal on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Loshki> SecretFire: ok, back to basics. Please run & pastebin the results of: 1) mount (no arguments), 2) df -h 3) fdisk -l 4) /etc/fstab
<Psil0Cybin> How can i make it ask me via terminal, and ask me every time I try to SSH into that computer?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: not running 14.04 myself, is there any mention of something in the ssh man page? What happens if DISPLAY isn't set?
<SecretFire> Loshki : http://pastebin.com/cTmWh37E
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: You may have created a password for your keyring or something.
<Psil0Cybin> so type SSH help? Its wierd I never saw this GUI before, but its a default one..
<Psil0Cybin> No it asks for my SSH passphrase
<Psil0Cybin> then keeps me logged in if i logout and try to access it again
<Psil0Cybin> so i do not type in my password again, but i want too for security reasons
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Then you probably have the Gnome keyring thing doing that with ssh-agent.
<Psil0Cybin> how can i get it to use xubuntu defaults
<Psil0Cybin> can i change how the ssh agent handles it?
<Psil0Cybin> I really want to be able to type it via the terminal like in 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<Psil0Cybin> but I removed ubuntu-desktop...already
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Is gnome-keyring installed?
<Psil0Cybin> let me check
<Psil0Cybin> what is the command to do it without installing anything?
<Loshki> SecretFire: Please re-run & pastebin 3) sudo fdisk -l 4) cat /etc/fstab
<urda> with `iftop` how can I use an inverse filter? I want to NOT see traffic on port 1234 for example
<Psil0Cybin> if i remove gnome-keyring to get rid of the GUI? Will I lose all my Key information?!
<Psil0Cybin> I do not want to use the GUI and use the standard SSH way of entering my password, etc
<Psil0Cybin> so it does not keep me logged in or remember my SSH passphrases
<urda> got it, use 'not' (face-desk)
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: You just need to stop the agent I think
<SecretFire> Loshki : http://pastebin.com/xBbB5KEc
<TJ-> urda: "man iftop" - it uses the same filters as tcpdump, so "not ..."
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, so u do not recommend to remove?
<Loshki> SecretFire: I was expecting to see mention of /dev/sdc1 which is the one you said you had the problem with. Can you confirm the device name?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'd disable the minimum required for what you need. In your case, it sounds like the GUI agent just needs disabling
<SecretFire> Loshki : i had to mount it for it to show http://pastebin.com/P4dwpvWR
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, how can I disable it? so I  do not use the GUI?
<Loshki> SecretFire: And finally, please run: sudo blkid
<SecretFire> http://pastebin.com/rQi34UZL
<SecretFire> Loshki : http://pastebin.com/rQi34UZL
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It looks as if it is controlled via "/usr/share/upstart/sessions/ssh-agent.conf"
<mnathani> how do I install opal-dev from : “opal” 3.10.10~dfsg-2.1ubuntu3 source package in The Trusty Tahr
<mnathani> I am at : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/opal/3.10.10~dfsg-2.1ubuntu3
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, im looking @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655397 but its pretty confusing..
<Psil0Cybin> im guessing their is no easy way to replace it with the default xubuntu method
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<bitdefenderforsa> DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOFTWARE
<fatlard3413> mnathani, how you tried downloading the package and running dpkg --install on it?
<fatlard3413> have*
<Loshki> SecretFire: Ah, I see now, /dev/sdc1 automounts to /media/secret-fire/8c51a03d-e51b-4391-bab9-90222b696438. I assume this is done by nautilus
<SecretFire> Loshki : and what does that mean
<bitdefenderforsa> DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOFTWARE
<bitdefenderforsa> DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOFTWARE
<bitdefenderforsa> DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOFTWARE
<daftykins> no ty, leave now please.
<daftykins> \o/
<Loshki> SecretFire: it means that its not enough to unmount the disk manually. The GUI also has a lock on it. Is there a "places" menu on your gui and does it mention /dev/sdc1 or /media/secret-fire/8c51a03d-e51b-4391-bab9-90222b696438
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: its outside my area of expertise
<netlar> hi
<fatlard3413> Does anyone here have any experience with an alfa awus036h usb adapter? Or just getting an adapter with the rtl8187 chipset to work correctly?
<SecretFire> Loshki : its in places
<Seveas> !realtek | fatlard3413
<ubottu> fatlard3413: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> fatlard3413: most of it involves installing the 3.16 kernel i believe
<SecretFire> Loshki : but i still get the IO error
<fatlard3413> Oh, wow thanks
<netlar> Can I upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04?
<fatlard3413> Ill take a look
<Beldar> netlar, Through 13.10 yes.
<daftykins> netlar: not unless you update twice, it'd be easier to clean install
<Seveas> fatlard3413: err, I just read that page. Ignore it, it's 3 years old and probably very outdated
<Seveas> sorry for the useless link :)
<fatlard3413> Oh, okay.
<netlar> daftykins: I just have lots of software that I have installed, was hoping to avoid installing all that again
<fatlard3413> The weird thing is, this is like an adapter that alot of people seem to like on linux, at least from my limited research
<Loshki> SecretFire: you need to remove it from places, if you can...
<daftykins> netlar: basically, either way... backup. likely if you try upgrading twice, things are gonna break. so YMMV
<fatlard3413> Could it be because I am connecting to a N access point? Which is not officially supported by the adapter?
<netlar> daftykins: YMMV?
<daftykins> netlar: your mileage may vary
<Seveas> fatlard3413: one way to test that is using 802.11a, b or g :)
<jorge> how do I list how many files checked out to be ok with md5sum?
<jorge> I mean the number
<ZuXun_Yang> hello everyone,I want to use Chinese input method in sudo application.How can I do?
<netlar> daftykins: Can I restore the backup so that all the software is reinstalled with the backup?
<daftykins> netlar: depends how you backup :)
<fatlard3413> yeah, Im working on figuring out how to change my router to g,b etc
<netlar> daftykins: Maybe all that is addressed in the installation notes for Ubunut
<SecretFire> Loshki : how
<Beldar> netlar, If installs you can make a dpkg list and be sure to have any additional repos and keys saved and just install in the upgrade.
<mnathani> fatlard3413: thanks, trying that now. Its a dependency hell though. Was looking for a simple add repo and apt-get
<Beldar> netlar, AS well configs...ect
<netlar> Beldar: Just was hoping to avoid some of that work
<Beldar> netlar, That is like 3 min work on each distro and the install time.
<Kr_D> mor
<kostkon> netlar, do the upgrade then. what's the problem?
<netlar> kostkon: No problem
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | netlar, here
<ubottu> netlar, here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> netlar, Honestly you should have these skills, software and hardware can break at any time.
<netlar> Beldar, yep
<mitoch> hello community! In 14.04. I migrated my keyrings to seahorse from 12.04. and they are shown with their old names, though I'd renamed them long ago. And i cannot rename by right click, because doing so gives only a tiny window with 'close' button.
<rypervenche> ZuXun_Yang: Hi there. What do you mean you want to use it in a sudo application?
<i336_> hey... the instructions I'm finding online seem to be out of date, how do I install the pepperflash plugin for chromium?
<i336_> "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" isn't in the repo, or I'm missing something
<Beldar> i336_, Not sure your links but I added it to a 14.10 install hours ago.
<i336_> huh.
<Beldar> for firefox
<i336_> oh, I see
<i336_> what was the package name?
<i336_> E: Package 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<Beldar> i336_, webupd8 is the place not just a simple package and required I added pepper to FF's plugins
<i336_> oh okay
<kostkon> i336_, what's your ubuntu version
<i336_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ZuXun_Yang> rypervenche:I want to run a sudo application,such as sudo gedit,and I can use Chinese input method in a sudo gedit
<i336_> ah, webupd8 is a whole repo :P I see...
<kostkon> i336_, it should be there http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/pepperflashplugin-nonfree   make sure multiverse is enabled
<rypervenche> ZuXun_Yang: Probably because of your variables. Which IME are you using?
<[Ex0r]> hmm, this isnt really related to ubuntu, but I don't know where else to ask. Is it possible to host a domain somewhere, and point the mail server somewhere else, so mail forwarding and etc works?
<ZuXun_Yang> rypervenche:fcitx
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: Yes, many domains do that
<i336_> kostkon: thanks :D
<i336_> pepperflashplugin-nonfree/trusty 1.3ubuntu1 amd64
<i336_>   Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<i336_> multiverse wasn't enabled >.>
<kostkon> i336_, :)
<[Ex0r]> TJ-- Do you know of a free service that I can use where I can just point the MX records to it, and setup the mail stuff ?
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: All it needs is the domain's MX records setting to point to the host that is authorised to handle the SMTP mail connections
<Beldar> i336_, YOu probably don't have the repo open it's in.
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: No
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: that is off-topic here
<poppabear> so question, i have Ubuntu Server 12.04 and i have TW Cable as ISP, i have a network "switch" hooked up to my TW Modem, I have 2 servers that are being assigned ip's through DHCP and the 3rd one is not being assigned, I have tried searching the arp to attempt to get another unused ip to statically assign to the server without luck, the range is 174.103.144.0/20 ... anyone have any suggestions
<poppabear> ?
<i336_> Beldar: not sure... but it's installing right now... =P
<i336_> s/installing/installed/
<i336_> fast, lol
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: Try Google etc, they provide 3rd party domain mail handling with gmail
<[Ex0r]> I seen google, and I was using it, but it handles it without MX control
<[Ex0r]> so the receiving user sees the gmail address, not the actual address it was sent from. I think I need to find a service that offers mail servers
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: Ask in ''networking"
<rypervenche> ZuXun_Yang: Try typing this in your terminal before you run the sudo command: https://k.ryp.io/view/4fc7ca4e
<[Ex0r]> TJ-- thanks
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: Ask in ##networking
<Guest13607> Hello
<sethj> Where can I get the download link for Ubuntu Studio 11.04? I found one for 9.04 and then 12.10 upward, but none of the other releases.
<[Ex0r]> TJ-- I suppose I could have just asked how I could easily setup an STMP server on my ubuntu server that handles mail forwards
<sethj> I guess maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-studio.
<Guest13607> #Drlolbutonlyonweekends
<kostkon> Guest13607, please don't advertise other channels here
<Guest13607> ima just spit out #'s allnight
<Guest13607> #wtf ima wacth spideman neow
<TJ-> !ot | Guest13607
<ubottu> Guest13607: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Ex0r]> TJ-- i guess I will ask if its possible to setup SMTP server/sendmail to only handle forwarding
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: Postfix in "smarthost" mode, I'd guess is what you mean
<[Ex0r]> yeah postfix
<[Ex0r]> thats what i tried installing on the server before and it didnt work out right
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: I always recommend that novices practice in local virtual machines first, so you can make as many mistakes as you need to, to figure it out :)
<[Ex0r]> TJ-- thats what im trying to do :)
<niop> hi, when running apt-get update on Ubuntu 12.10, i get some IP not found msgs, output here https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3082dc8afd7136363769.  12.10 wouldn't be an old version i'd imagine so guess that wouldn't be the reason. any idea how to resolve?
<Dragin2> Why can't I remove the 2 from my nick?
<Dragin2> Anyone?
<daftykins> Dragin2: this isn't IRC support, ask in #freenode
<daftykins> niop: yes your release has gone unsupported, dead... finished, gone! you would be better off backing up and clean installing a supported release, i.e. 12.04.5 or 14.04.1
<Dragin2> you could have just told me. No need to be a jerk about it
<daftykins> Dragin2: i'm not being a 'jerk' as you put it in american speak, i'm directing you to the correct channel to ask someone who knows about it. deal with it.
<daftykins> twat.
<Guest18262> goodluck :hello
<Kr_D> wowo
<iluvalar> Hello guys, due to a recent update, chrome doesnt reconize flash payer anymore.
<iluvalar> Anything i could try to solve it ?
<daftykins> chrome uses pepper flash, try reinstalling it. plenty of guides online
<niop> daftykins:  sorry to hear.  but at least have a cause identified. ta
<iluvalar> daftykins: on it...
<rustyrazorblade_> i’m doing an apt-get install on ubuntu 12.04 w/ the -y option, but i’m still getting prompted what I want to do w/ configuration files that already exist.  i’m not seeing anything in the man page other than -y that might help.  am i missing something obvious?
<[Ex0r]> hmm
<Guest18262> goodmorning:hello
<TJ-> rustyrazorblade_: apt-get can't guess about debconf clashes; it's debconf prompting for a resolution
<Guest18262> goodmorning:good
<rustyrazorblade_> TJ-: hmm.. so there’s no way to just have it auto yes to those questions then eh.
<rustyrazorblade_> ill just rm the file first i guess.  this is happening inside a travis ci build, i don’t have a good idea of what’s already in there :/
<rustyrazorblade_> thanks TJ-
<[Ex0r]> mail forwarding only seems to be working for one user..
<TJ-> rustyrazorblade_: where possible its best to try not to alter package-management supplied configs. Some packages support run-parts via /etc/<package>/conf.d/ directories. But other than moving the customised settings out of the main .conf file, I think you'd have to change a debconf setting to have it choose to override with a "keep" ... I think that is possible, but never done it
<iluvalar> daftykins: thank you very much. Any idea why it was working without that prior to that update ?
<testerr> How does one install avconv or ffmpeg on Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<testerr> apt-get doesn't seem to find libav, libav-tools, or ffmpeg
<rustyrazorblade_> TJ-: it seems it’s possible by doing something like: apt-get install
<rustyrazorblade_> err
<rustyrazorblade_> TJ-: apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" install -y cassandra
<TJ-> rustyrazorblade_: OK, that would make sense, replacing existing configs
<rustyrazorblade_> TJ-: i wouldn’t be doing that under normal circumstances, but travis-ci has some intereting defaults
<blnk1> I am currently sharing my Internet connection from wlan0 to eth0 and the IP address for eth0 is 10.42.0.1 but I need to change it to something else, how would I go about doing that? I checked in my Network Connections but I have no options because I have "shared to other computers" selected in the drop down box
<pabloaraujo> Helo
<pabloaraujo> how
<Psil0Cybin> hello i Edit /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and add IgnoreLid=true to the bottom.and now
<Psil0Cybin> when i close my laptop lid it opens up Display Settings
<Psil0Cybin> twice every time two windows
<Psil0Cybin> every lid open
<OnAir> hi guys,i found a solution that can make my killer network card e2200 works.however,i doesn't work after restart computer.
<OnAir> anyone know what's going on?
<TJ-> blnk1: According to "man 5 nm-settings" ipv4->method=shared means "...then the interface is assigned an address in the 10.42.x.1/24 range and a DHCP and forwarding DNS server are started, and the interface is NAT-ed to the current default network connection"
<geneologicalMast> Can Someone help me install things on Ubuntu? Im new to all of this.
<Loshki> SecretFire: stopped for dinner, you still working on this?
<Beldar> geneologicalMast, probably a good start. https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geneologicalMast> Thanks!
<Beldar> no prob
<blnk1> TJ: thanks for the help. Is it at all possible to have the interface assigned the address 192.168.20.1 as opposed to the 10.42.0.1?
<[Ex0r]> does dovecot-postfix/postfix restrict access via local only ? Im trying to log into my mailbox remotely using POP3 and its telling me the information is incorrect
<TJ-> blnk1: That doesn't seem to say so, you'd need to edit the source-code and recompile I think
<blnk1> TJ: alright, thanks for the help.
<decci> I am trying to see how to set up Linux servers to support remote desktop connectivity
<decci> I am looking for setting up a virtual server with Linux OS and configuring to support secure remote user sessions
<decci> Read about gogrid...what tool u recommend
<Pinkamena_D> I came home today to find my ubuntu box would not resume from suspend. I shut it down and screens would not turn on. After a long time hardware debugging I found that the computer passed post with a backup video card I had. Now ubuntu gets the black screen with blinking cursor
<Psil0Cybin> hello i Edit /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and add IgnoreLid=true to the bottom.and now
<Psil0Cybin> when i close my laptop lid it opens up Display Settings
<Psil0Cybin> every lid open and twice
<Pinkamena_D> Not only that, but I have a live cd and live usb, both of which get the blinking cursor as well, and also I have a windows 7 partition which freezes at startup
<Pinkamena_D> can i find out on what step it is stopping? For some reason even the "recovery mode" option does not actually print debug messages when booting
<Pinkamena_D> (or at least not before this blinking cursor)
<Beldar> !text | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pinkamena_D> yes I have tried nomodeset
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Sounds kinda like a hardware issue.
<Pinkamena_D> yes it does, but I dont understand how two things could break at the same time, though I guess its possible
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, What two things?
<Pinkamena_D> for example, I found that the video card went bad, so I replaced it with a backup
<Pinkamena_D> now it seems lik eit will post but there is another issue
<jakesyl> hey guys is there anyway to set a command to a variable so vast = [commands]
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, A new graphic card could easily be the black screen issue, and windows issue.
<Beldar> and live
<Pinkamena_D> right, but not livecd
<Pinkamena_D> but why?
<jakesyl> any idea
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Why not live we see it here all the time
<Pinkamena_D> its a geforce 8800 GT, a common midrange card
<Pinkamena_D> text and monodeset seem to have no effect
<Pinkamena_D> nomodeset*
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, You might try ##hardware
<Pinkamena_D> ok, but is there no way I can get a list of debug messages?
<xnine> So I want to get a USB video capture device (like this guy http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3504456&CatId=1428 )
<xnine> aand I'm in the wrong channel, please disregard
<Pinkamena_D> ok, nvm, thank you for the suggestions
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Are you sure you are using nomodeset correctly, by adding it to grub and correctly booting, that card is a nvidia could easily need drivers. I see numerous threads at askubuntu on it.
<Beldar> there is a safe x in recovery as well
<Pinkamena_D> the other card was also nvidia, and I had the nvidia-current package installed
<Pinkamena_D> if I could at least get a terminal I could back up my files
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Not the driver for that exact card right?
<mamece2> hi. i have a problem updating
<mamece2> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030468/
<Pinkamena_D> correct, just the generic package
<[Ex0r]> Is there anyone here familiar with dovecot ?
<Beldar> mamece2, That is a debian "ufoai-common ufoai-maps" package why are you installing it?
<Pinkamena_D> hm I think I found the problem... or rather memtest did
<Pinkamena_D> thanks for trying =P
<mamece2> Beldar: it was suposed to be an update but it went wrong
<mamece2> Beldar: now when i try to update i cant
<Beldar> mamece2, 3rd party to boot, technically not supported here.
<_unreal_> ok so I just finished the install. and I cant seem to CTRL + SHIFT + V or C text in and out the terminal
<mamece2> Beldar:  i think its a basic ubuntu (debian) issue that can be discussed here
<Beldar> mamece2, You will have to remove that issue, not sure how myself.
<mamece2> Beldar: i could say I have issues running apt-get install -f
<Beldar> mamece2, ubuntu is not debian period, however if someone feels sorry for you, you may get help.
<Beldar> you could say you were the queen of england. ;)
<mamece2> true
<[Ex0r]> having an issue getting it to work
<krismatrix> Question: I have Trusty Tahr.....why are some programs available in the software center and others not?
<sandman13> I am trying to install Ubuntu alongside with Windows 8 (wth UEFI) but I get warning "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures..." and such. I found that it can be fixed by fixing partition table
<SecretFire> Loshki : yes
<sandman13> but does it removes all the files on the disk?
<OerHeks> krismatrix, what programms are not ?
<sandman13> I don't have backups
<eeee_> krismatrix: depends on the repos you have enabled.
<_unreal_> figured it out, I was in xterm not terminal
<krismatrix> kompozer for example...and simplescreenrecorder
<SecretFire> Loshki : can i just format it and clean it so it will work right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what do you call a server for several terminals where users can login to ubuntu at any machine, using a username/password?
<eeee_> krismatrix: nevermind
<krismatrix> i am relatively a new ubuntu/linux user..so...need so knowledge
<Beldar> sandman13, Sounds like a time to backup windows any windows up to pro has one free imaging/clone.
<Beldar> sandman13, Than read the UEFI wiki
<OerHeks> krismatrix, Kompozer was dropped from the repos, since it is no longer maintained in Debia
<OerHeks> n
<krismatrix> ok..but i was able to install it via the terminal...is that ok...or are there some concerns
<OerHeks> krismatrix, odd, you stated it is not available
<krismatrix> I could not find it in ubuntu software center...but going to terminal (based on instruction on websites) I was able install using sudo
<krismatrix> Also...as a longtime windows user...if i wanted to uninstall software...i always went to control panel to do so....now ubuntu software center has a way to uninstall software but it seems only those that were install used that system. Things I installed via the terminal don't count...how do i find programs that are not in software center and uninstall them if i need to.
<dotDeb> krismatrix apt-get remove {packagename}
<dotDeb> or dpkg -r {packagename}
<krismatrix> <dotDeb> and how do i find the package name? for programs installed within my computer
<dotDeb> krismatrix what programs are you talking about?
<krismatrix> it could be anything...I have no idea where a program is typically installed and how to find out what programs already exist and how to delete/uninstall them.
<OerHeks> krismatrix, install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter, what does show all installed packages.
<OerHeks> krismatrix, i dislike softwarecenter for the commercial crap, and not showing added software other than tru the standard repos
<dotDeb> krismatrix I agree with oerheks, install synaptic.  also you can google to find out most package names but most should be pretty easy
<krismatrix> ok...so get synaptic..i see that I can download it from ubuntu software center
<krismatrix> i shall do so..
<OerHeks> have fun
<dotDeb> krismatrix it should have a much more complete list
<krismatrix> ok...i'd like to ask a few more basic questions...
<krismatrix> When installing software via terminal...i have used sudo and make ...and maybe someother things....I think sudo is super user do...which i only understand to mean something that will allow me to install and uninstall software...it is sort of like Windows Admin priveleges...but  what i make? what is wget?
<dotDeb> krismatrix sudo is superuser, which lets you access root privileges after entering your password
<dotDeb> krismatrix wget is a webpage pulling utility
<dotDeb> krismatrix you can read documentation on many commands by typing "man {commandname}"
<dotDeb> ie:
<eeee_> krismatrix: make is for compiling source code
<dotDeb> man wget
<SchrodingersScat> krismatrix: can think of sudo like privilege escalation, so can often get around permissions, like to install software. wget is great for downloading things, can also post data, but normally you wget a link.
<krismatrix> ok...i'll try man wget
<eeee_> krismatrix: the programs you install using make can't be uninstalled from the software-center or apt-get remove, you have to run make uninstall, but it depends if the author has written something to uninstall it or not
<SchrodingersScat> !info curl | krismatrix, curl is good for working with websites in cli as well
<ubottu> krismatrix, curl is good for working with websites in cli as well: curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 301 kB
<krismatrix> ok.
<[Ex0r]> weird, I managed to get my mail client to connect to my mail server via pop3, but it wont read emails
<krismatrix> so curl is something that can download a file from the internet?
<SchrodingersScat> krismatrix: it can do that, but if that's all you're doing, then I would use wget.  Completely up to you, both generally do the same thing in that regard.
<krismatrix> ok...thanks a lot guys...i am learning a lot.
<[Ex0r]> So is there anyone here familiar enough with dovecot to tell me why my mail client can connect to the pop3 server, but it won't retrieve any emails, even though there are some there
<krismatrix> This is less of a linux/ubuntu question..more of libre office Impress question...does anyone know why there is lag when using a extended tablet with impress and is there a fix?
<apollofm> hi im lookingt for support  since i loaded ubuntu 14.04 on my hp pavillion dv6 its overheating really bad
<_unreal_> ok so I'm now using xfce on ubuntu 14.04 and I opened up terminal and I have no command prompt
<jakesyl> hey guys is there anyway to set a command to a variable so vast = [commands]
<apollofm> ahh the all questions and no answers club alittle like the ubuntu help wikis nothing works
<Beldar> apollofm, Not ubuntu related but overheating of this model. http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Lockups-Freezes-Hangs/Hp-pavilion-dv6-overheating-really-quickly/td-p/618045/page/6
<dotDeb> _unreal_ what does that mean exactly
<_unreal_> I open up a terminal window and every thing looks normal BUT there is no prompt. $
<Beldar> apollofm, Complaining on a free help channel after 6 min hmm.
<apollofm> thanks beldar
<somsip> jakesyl: enclose the command in backticks, example vast=`grep error example.log | wc -l`
<dotDeb> _unreal_ did you try a different terminal?
<Beldar> 4 min actually.
<apollofm> ill check that out
<dotDeb> beldar: yep.
<_unreal_> so in my case bluetower@bluetower:`$ _        its missing
<dotDeb> _unreal_ ^
<_unreal_> yes, xterm has a prompt
<_unreal_> but doesnt have support for copy/past
<eeee_> _unreal_: try PS1="prompt "
<dotDeb> _unreal_ so you are using Konsole?
<dotDeb> no wait, xfce4-terminal
<X-5002> anyone know how to fix a screen flicker on 14.04 lts?
<eeee_> _unreal_: did the prompt change?
<X-5002> no
<_unreal_> nothing
<X-5002> no
<_unreal_> its just a black
<_unreal_> I can see file, edit, view, search etc.... but in the lower black part tnoing
<_unreal_> but if I type commands I get results
<X-5002> well, it usually works for 5-10 min. then starts blinking, freezes up, and stops completely
<X-5002> well, it usually works for 5-10 min. then starts blinking, freezes up, and stops completely
<_unreal_> X-5002, what is your video card?
<X-5002> nvidia geforce
<nholloway2007> I'm looking for a decent local backup solution. I know I can dd /dev/sda, but that dumps all info including free space. Any suggestions?
<quantibility> anyone know bash enough to answer a this question: Can i script sometihng that can control sound on the fly?
<quantibility> bash is dead right now.
<somsip> quantibility: what aspect of sound?
<apollofm> ok ty  so theres n othing i can do about the fan not spinning up which it does in win7
<Loshki> apollofm: nothing? Too soon to give up. What about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 It's very old...
<quantibility> somsip: just general
<somsip> quantibility: your answer makes no sense. Do you want to enable/disable it? Increase/decrease volume? Change equalizer settings?
<quantibility> Increase?decrease colume on the fly
<quantibility> sorry
<quantibility> my fingers were in the wrong play
<quantibility> place
<quantibility> volvume on the te fly
<quantibility> dang it
<quantibility> volume
<quantibility> on the fly
<apollofm> ill try that  ive tried a few things but tlp etc ill check that out ty Loshki
<quantibility> somsip: Increase/decrease volume on the fly.. with in set parameters
<jim1> hello is there any way to set gnome asmy default desktop environemnt?
<DanaG> argh, gdm won't start -- just gives me a black screen.
<DanaG> With a cursor.
<somsip> quantibility: a bind I use for that is "amixer -q sset Master 2+". or "2-" to decrease. YMMV
<Psil0Cybin> Can someone help me the Network Connections Module in Ubuntu 14.04 does not save my VPN passwords/secrets, so I have to c onstantly re-enter ,m them I think this may be another bug I am experiencing, bad move upgrading...what can I do , to attempt to fix this? How would I diagnose this issue...
<quantibility> somsip:but can i get input on current volume
<Loshki> apollofm: also, "apt-cache search fan | egrep -i control" shows 3 or 4 apps for fan control
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hey is there anyway to use vim or a vimstyle editor to edit textboxes in a browser?
<somsip> quantibility: no idea. I just knew I had a bind to control volume and thought that might help. Looking into what else you can do with amixer might help you
<Psil0Cybin> network-manager does not save vpn (openvpn) password anymore
<quantibility> somsip: thanks its a start
<Psil0Cybin> if anyone can help ill be for ever greatful
<ermac0> re-install openvpn and or network manager
<somsip> Akiva-Thinkpad: which browser?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> somsip, any; preferably ubuntu's browser
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the webbrowser-app
<somsip> Akiva-Thinkpad: wasavi for Firefox, also Pentadactyl and Vimperator. Possibly All Text!. Not so much for Chrome. Dunno what you mean by "ubuntu's browser"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> somsip, are you running 14.04?
<somsip> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> somsip, open the dash, type "Webb"
<somsip> Akiva-Thinkpad: I do not use a dash.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> somsip, o_o
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> type webb and press tab
<somsip> Akiva-Thinkpad: no. I'm happy to help, but this is silly
<Loshki> somsip: please can you explain the difference between set and sset in amixer?
<somsip> Loshki: no idea. Check the manual
<Akiva-Thinkpad> somsip, o_O   fine; don't learn what the Webbrowser-app is; the app that will likely replace firefox.
<Loshki> somsip: I did, and I'm none the wiser, why I asked. When I hunt it down I'll come back and tell y'all
<somsip> Loshki: well, I have it doing what I need it to do so no need on my behalf.
<sandman13>  I am trying to dualboot Ubuntu with Windows 8 (UEFI) but it shows this warning: http://imgur.com/ErNUBrn. Searching on google yielded that I need to fix the Partition Table but I am wondering if it would wipe the entire drive.
<cfhowlett> sandman13, there's a tool to reconfigure/transmute a GPT to MBR - that doesn't normally result in a wipe.  However, when you're working at the storage medium process, backup ^2
<cfhowlett> !uefi | sandman13, BUT you are aware of uefi/ubuntu issues?
<ubottu> sandman13, BUT you are aware of uefi/ubuntu issues?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Loshki> somsip: as you wish...
<DocPlatypus> STFW for this and didn't find anything useful. How do I fix what causes this? Uncaught exception: ../../../../src/generic/apt/apt.cc:713: void surrounding_or_internal(const pkgCache::DepIterator&, pkgCache::DepIterator&, pkgCache::DepIterator&): Assertion "found" failed.
<_TJ_> sandman13: You can answer "Yes" to confirm the disk has a GPT, otherwise if you use a MSDOS MBR style table it'll lose access to the Windows installation
<somsip> DocPlatypus: possibly you need the #c or #c++ channel?
<somsip> !alis | DocPlatypus
<ubottu> DocPlatypus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sandman13> cfhowlett: The files are over 1TB in size
<DocPlatypus> somsip: this happens in aptitude when attempting to upgrade packages.
<cfhowlett> sandman13, all the more reason to consider your backup options ... slow your role
<DocPlatypus> aptitude crashes, and I get that.
<somsip> DocPlatypus: ah - details are helpful :) However, I can't help with aptitude
<DocPlatypus> somsip: sorry thought it would be recognizable as an apt/apt-get/aptitude issue
<sandman13> cfhowlett: the laptop is of my friend, he wanted to try Ubuntu as Windows is causing serious problems
<jakesyl> somsip command not found
<quantibility> sandman: was it copywrite infringment problems?
<somsip> jakesyl: eh? What's this about then?
<DocPlatypus> failing that, what's the generic advice for "resetting" the apt/aptitude state?
<somsip> DocPlatypus: looking at aptitude-devel bug trackings, it might be something that should be reported as a bug. But there may be an easier fix
<sandman13> quantibility: every restart made Windows unable to boot
<apollofm> ty Loshki ill try that see what happens ty all looks complicated but illm give it a go
<quantibility> yeah when it comes to windows problem s sandman13 i know em all
<_TJ_> sandman13: Was Windows missing from the boot menu?
<Loshki> DocPlatypus: Odd that you're the only one seeing this. Which os/version?
<DocPlatypus> Loshki: 12.04 LTS
<somsip> DocPlatypus: so if you don't get an answer here, might be worth lookign through bug reports to see if someone else has a fix for you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bugs?field.tag=apport-bug
<Loshki> apollofm: if you're running 14.04, you might have better luck with 12.04...
<sandman13> TJ-: yes and Windows is the only OS installed on the machine
<wafflejock> DocPlatypus, can you restate the problem or copy/paste it I just joined in not sure what you're asking
<DocPlatypus> wafflejock: aptitude crashes with an assert failure when I try to upgrade packages. I haven't changed anything recently
<quantibility> sandman13: you did a dual boot?
<DocPlatypus> (besides just "sudo aptitude update")
<TJ-> sandman13: That's a problem with the PC's system firmware, not Windows or any other OS. Some bad implementations of UEFI (the firmware) are known to cause such issues.
<somsip> DocPlatypus: could you update aptitude from apt-get?
<apollofm> ill have update sooner or later
<apollofm> i loved 10.04 no stress
<DocPlatypus> somsip: "aptitude is already the newest version."
<wafflejock> DocPlatypus, you can try --reinstall
<somsip> DocPlatypus: force reinstall then? I am guessing here...
<Loshki> apollofm: use apt-get instead?
<sandman13> quantibility: not yet. I have no medium to backup my files and I am fearing that fixing partition table will wipe out entire drive. Plus it's not my Laptop.
<TJ-> sandman13: the central problem is when the operating system is installed it calls UEFI services to add itself to the system's internal boot menu... sometimes the UEFI fails to record that information despite telling the OS it has done so. Next time the PC starts, there's no entry for the OS and the user can't do anything unless the system includes the UEFI shell
<apollofm> sorry im confused
<wafflejock> apollofm, 14.04 is pretty nice too, I wasn't a huge fan of Unity in 12.04, went to KDE now on Gnome but I might go back to Unity eventually with some of the changes they made from 12
<TJ-> sandman13: Are you running the Live ISO "Try Ubuntu" at the moment?
<Loshki> apollofm: apt-get is not as elegant as aptitude but has much the same functionality, and fewer bugs, apparently...
<sandman13> TJ-: No, I am on my Laptop running Debian
<apollofm> i tryied loading 14.04  32 bit but it was no good
<DocPlatypus> somsip, wafflejock, Loshki: "update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/bin/aptitude-curses because link group aptitude is broken."
<DocPlatypus> but it appears to have worked
<john38> Is anybody else here having problems on ebay??
<somsip> DocPlatypus: and does aptitude run now?
<somsip> !ot | john38
<DocPlatypus> somsip: trying it now
<ubottu> john38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_user1357> is there nota 32 bit x86 pae version of 14.04 for x86 desktop?  only thing I could find is i386.... less than 2gb ram n I've got 2x that.
<apollofm> i use it when ever i can
<sandman13> TJ-: the problem is I don't have experience with UEFI
<john38> somsip, what??
<DocPlatypus> somsip: so far so good.
<TJ-> sandman13: You're fortunate; I do :)
<somsip> john38: this channel is for ubuntu support. the question you are asking doesn't appear to have anything to do with ubuntu. #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to ask
<cfhowlett> sandman13, depending on his ram, you might be better off leaving UEFI/dual boot issues aside for now.  install virtualbox to windows.  install 32 bit lubuntu/xubuntu to virtualbox.
<wafflejock> john38, not really a ubuntu question you can check http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<john38> somsip, well yes since i am using ebay on ubuntu and there seems to be problems but on windows its working fine
<wafflejock> john38, if you think it's browser related or something we need details on what browser your using
<apollofm> i used i386 the cpu went crazy 100 usage
<wafflejock> john38, have you tried other browsers?
<wafflejock> what is the behavior
<wafflejock> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<john38> i think it may be a problem with flash plugin or something ebay keeps refreshing itself over and over
<DocPlatypus> I feel kind of dumb now. first thing I should have tried, on instinct, was a reinstall of aptitude. yet it's discomforting to know that apparently random binaries/files are getting corrupted in subtle ways
<wafflejock> john38, what browser?
<john38> wafflejock, firefox
<john38> wafflejock, just on that site
<wafflejock> john38, would suggest trying chrome from http://www.google.com/chrome it has a built in flash player they maintain
<john38> wafflejock, and!! amazon
<somsip> DocPlatypus: time for a fsck? or other check of HD
<sandman13> cfhowlett: the chances that Windows won't boot next time is high. This is the reason he wanted Ubuntu
<wafflejock> john38, surprisingly on Adobe's site they drop support for linux with FP 11 or 12 I forget but in Chrome you get FP14
<john38> ok
<cfhowlett> sandman13, so ... why keep windows if it's failing.  wipe it out and do 100% ubuntu.  Expontially easier
<cfhowlett> *exponentially*
<DocPlatypus> somsip: possibly. computer likes to run hot, hard disk has definitely shown me in no uncertain terms it hates heat too
<wafflejock> yeah I had the dual boot but rebooting even on SSD is too slow, I like my Windows in a VM where it belongs :P
<somsip> DocPlatypus: ***warning*** best heeded
<DocPlatypus> somsip: actually HD has run hot enough that it is having issues when started cold (<30°C or so)
<Loshki> wafflejock: amen...
<apollofm> thanks guys all info apreciated ill try that or buy a fan cooling pad :)
<TJ-> sandman13: You can also use the Ubuntu Live environment, if it is booted in UEFI mode, to add the Windows OS boot entry to the system's boot menu
<somsip> DocPlatypus: you already seem to know you have a problem then
<DocPlatypus> somsip: yes but not one I'm expecting to result in random corruption of data that should only rarely be written to if ever
<DanaG> I usually use rEFInd as my boot chooser on UEFI.
<DocPlatypus> I have a separate / and /home
<DocPlatypus> my / rarely gets touched except to read data, write logs, and occasionally update programs
<DocPlatypus> read programs*
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: I missed the start of this, but that sounds to me like flakey RAM ... have you run a thorough memtest ?
<DocPlatypus> TJ-: it's not flaky RAM
<DocPlatypus> if anything of the sort, it *might* be dirty power (1950s house, everything has to be plugged in with a cheater adapter)
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: power is filtered and cleaned by the PSU; absent total brown-outs, fluctuating mains AC isn't going to cause random data corruption, without the system totally falling over and resetting, or reporting lost devices
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: In my experience random corruption of on-disk data, where the disk's own CRC proves the data read was the same as written, is caused 95% of the time by flakey RAM modules... and the other 5% by flakey memory controllers or CPUs
<DocPlatypus> TJ-: could a failing PSU have damaged the RAM on its way out?
<lotuspsychje> im having issues connecting google and hotmail, tested different browsers all other sites connecting normally also other services like irc connect normal
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: I'm not sure, but anything is possible if a PSU does something it ought not
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: if you're experiencing apparent data corruption, and there are no I/O errors in the kern.log indicating disk, controller, or cable faults, then the reasonable conclusion is that the data is being corrupted on its way from RAM to the device
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: I had a server a few months ago would do that... but only under heavy load. Eventually a 48 hour memtest run found that the last stick of RAM (the one which would have been mapped to the highest addresses) had sticky bits.... and that module's addresses were only rarely paged in when the system was under heavy load.
<DocPlatypus> TJ-: I'll run memtest when I get a chance
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: And it was fixed simply by firmly reseating the module in the slot. Sometimes the general vibrations in the PC can cause some connectors to lose a perfect contact and a physical push is enough to fix it
<DocPlatypus> TJ-: had that happen once on the computer this one replaced
<TJ-> DocPlatypus: It used to happen a lot with VGA video cards where the weight of the connector on the outside would, over time, cause the inner end of the card to lift just enough for some signal paths to onnly have intermittent contact. It used to be like magic to visit a client, whip out the screwdriver and fix it whilst they were away fetching a cup of tea :)
<john38> wafflejock, so theres no flash plugin that will work for firefox
<john38> wafflejock, updated
<PCworker> Anyone here tonight?
<Companion_Cuybe> Could somebody give me a hand?
<PCworker> I am wanting to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. But I would like to know if the upgrade is going to keep all the programs I have installed OR if I need to use AptonCD first and then do the upgrade?
<Companion_Cuybe> During the install of Ubuntu via a Minimal CD I selected the wrong package and installed some server, now I would like to change it to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Companion_Cuybe> Can anyone give me a hand, I'm kind of lost.
<rjsalts> PCworker: It'll keep the programs installed assuming they don't cause conflicts with newer packages
<PCworker> rjsalts: thanks. I have CD and DVD burning software and pinta graphics stuff.
<Companion_Cuybe> rjsalts, any advice for little ol' me?
<PCworker> rjsalts: I do a lot of website building.
<rjsalts> PCworker: assuming you change your apt sources to point to the new release and do apt-get update you can see what will change with apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<rjsalts> Companion_Cuybe: I didn't understand what you were asking
<PCworker> Companion_Cuybe: Can you get to and use the desktop?
<Companion_Cuybe> I can load up a ubuntu 14.04 command prompt
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Companion_Cuybe> I sat down and nicked the enter key while selecting a package and picked one at the bottom of the list, I believe it's some server.
<rjsalts> Companion_Cuybe: and you want to add a GUI, etc?
<Companion_Cuybe> I would likte Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Companion_Cuybe> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Companion_Cuybe> It ask's me to verify my PW then it does nothing.
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, yes.  in a TERMINAL.   not in IRC.
<Companion_Cuybe> I understand this.
<Loshki> Companion_Cuybe: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<Companion_Cuybe> one moment, will return with result's shortly
<Companion_Cuybe> AHA NEVERMIND
<Companion_Cuybe> My MinimalCD finally booted and I can just install with that.
<Companion_Cuybe> Invalid or corrupt kernal image
<Companion_Cuybe> yikes.
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, you DID verify that ISO --- right?
<Companion_Cuybe> EDD: Error ff00 reading sector 11636
<Companion_Cuybe> Is that the harddrive's fault?
<Companion_Cuybe> cause this laptop may have a bad drive
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, could be a bad ISO, could be a bad USB.
<Companion_Cuybe> Yes, I verified the ISO
<lachesis> hey guys, how can i make my initrd include support for cryptdevice?
<lachesis> it's really easy on arch (just add the encrypt hook), but i can't figure it out on ubuntu 14.04
<rjsalts> So are there any recommendations for using dconf on nfs home directories? I've seen the database truncated on odd occasions when there is network problems during logout. I noticed some documentation about storing it in LDAP, but it was pretty old.
<jake__> Whats going on here?
<lachesis> i'm trying to boot to an encrypted root but grub just says the root is missing
<Companion_Cuybe> anything to enter on the Boot: command window?
<jake__> put grub on root
<Companion_Cuybe> Ubuntu 14.04 is booting
<jake__> remove password for encrypted root
<Companion_Cuybe> Oh god, errors.
<Companion_Cuybe> ubuntu 140.04.1 LTS
<Companion_Cuybe> now I am logged into my user
<Disco_batman> Oh boy
<TJ-> lachesis: cryptsetup? just ensure there's an entry for the crypt volume in "/etc/crypttab"
<Companion_Cuybe> the apt-get update seems to have worked.
<Disco_batman> yay
<TJ-> lachesis: When update-initramfs runs it calls cryptsetup hooks which will look at crypttab and fstab, and if the root file-system is on a crypt device, will add the necessary binaries, scripts, and configuration to the initrd
<TJ-> lachesis: Is the /boot/ file-system outside of the encryption?
<Disco_batman> Oh boy.
<Disco_batman> Now ive screwed myself
<Companion_Cuybe> Whats wrong
<Disco_batman> My PC Froze and now wont boot into ubuntu
<Disco_batman> i  blame java
<Companion_Cuybe> my computer wont even turn on right now
<Companion_Cuybe> and it shut down during apt-get update
<Companion_Cuybe> I'm scared.
<Disco_batman> that basically says your version is corrupt
<Companion_Cuybe> I cant even get my computer to POWER ON
<Disco_batman> Is it plugged in still?
<Companion_Cuybe> yes
<Companion_Cuybe> I'm hoping it just overheated
<Companion_Cuybe> or some shit
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, maybe you'd best leave it for an hour.  and no profanity.
<Disco_batman> Most likely
<Companion_Cuybe> Sorry.
<Disco_batman> im hoping my pc overheated
<Companion_Cuybe> lol
<Disco_batman> probrably not though :C
<Companion_Cuybe> ubuntu couldn't corrupt and mess up so badly that it prevents the computer from booting
<Companion_Cuybe> Could it?
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, highly unlikley
<Companion_Cuybe> Okay good.
<Disco_batman> Well from years of computer usage its possible it fried the power supply
<cfhowlett> unplug, disconnect and leave it alone for an hour ...
<Companion_Cuybe> Me and Him?
<Companion_Cuybe> Or just him
<Companion_Cuybe> Or just me?
<Companion_Cuybe> Perhaps both?
<Disco_batman> Most likely both
<Disco_batman> Im gonna test my pc. Wish me luck
<Disco_batman> NOOOOOOOOPE
<Disco_batman> >_< Dangit
<Companion_Cuybe> Me either batman
<Companion_Cuybe> me either.
<donix> im having truoble setting up cisco e2500 n600 wifi router
<donix> i can get 192.168.1.1 to load but it asks me to download windows soiftware
<lachesis> i'm trying to encrypt my root - does grub do some magic to read the crypttab and put root somewhere else?
<cfhowlett> donix, is that router linux friendly?
<donix> i have no idea or where to get that info
<Companion_Cuybe> My laptop still isn't booting
<Companion_Cuybe> still scared
<Disco_batman> Still wont work GAH
<cfhowlett> if your laptop is over heated ... LET IT COOL!
<samthewildone> I'm trying to build a application via Qt5.3 and having a problem displaying the menu bar.
<samthewildone> the application doesn't output an error but, the menu bar isn't showing which is a result of Unity.
<samthewildone> Is there a way I can disable this thing ?
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, install and use a different Desktop Environment?
<samthewildone> which one ?
<TJ-> samthewildone: There's an environment variable you can use to override the unity menu snatching... but can't recall what it is right now
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde will grab three of the more popular ones.  logout.  choose one. login
<samthewildone> TJ-, hey whats up my man
 * samthewildone jumps onto TJ's back 
<VA6DAH> donix, install ddwrt or tomato...
<TJ-> samthewildone: oooph! see http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-the-global-application-menu
<samthewildone> I rather not clog my computer with other desktop enviroments
<cfhowlett> VA6DAH, those are wifi router OS's ... not DE's
<TJ-> samthewildone: scroll down that page to see the way to do it for 14.04 Trusty
<samthewildone> brb
<edition> i recently installed KDE, using the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<edition> unfortunately, it has messed up the Greybird theme in XFCE...
<edition> how can I fix this?
<cfhowlett> edition, find a KDE equivalent theme.
<edition> im using an XFCE session.
<edition> @cfhowlett is their a 'manual' approach, to change back the theme?
<cfhowlett> edition, IDK ... but I don't see how the theme could have gotten scrambled if you're now using xfce ...
<edition> screenshot?
<VA6DAH> cfhowlett, He did say wifi router... From what I read at least.
<samthewildone> Ok so whatever I did I almost borked my comp
<samthewildone> had to reinstall that thing I removed
<cfhowlett> edition, one possible ... reset your xfce configurations back to default by deleted /home/.config/xfce4
<edition> ok
<Companion_Cuybe> Wow.
<samthewildone> TJ-, no luck
<Companion_Cuybe> So my laptop is still not booting after mysterious crash during apt-get update
<edition> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/75370
<samthewildone> TJ-, "although this will break the HUD"
<samthewildone> that's the part I need
<cfhowlett> edition, those are not the greybird theme icons.
<edition> i know :)
<edition> thats the problem
<cfhowlett> edition, appearance > fonts
<cfhowlett> appearance > icons
<Companion_Cuybe>  cfhowlett
<Companion_Cuybe> My laptop is still not starting, I'm worried.
<anew> when i try to telnet 4225 it says unable to connect to remote host
<edition> cfhowlett, the appearance settings do not work.
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe bad power supply = replace power supply.  Overheating = WAIT for cooldown and test again
<somsip> anew: telner is not usualy on 4225. What command are you using to connect?
<cfhowlett> edition, kill the file I mentioned earlier.  logout.  login.
<Companion_Cuybe> What luck.
<Companion_Cuybe> Spend all day repairing laptop and then installing a new OS
<Companion_Cuybe> power supply goes out
<Companion_Cuybe> It's had time to cool and should start if that was the problem
<anew> i am trying to use a firefox extension which is supposed to be listening on port 4225
<Companion_Cuybe> which I'm not so sure of
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, wait 1 hour
<Companion_Cuybe> Alright.
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, wait, what?  bad power supply is CONFIRMED?
<somsip> anew: what extension. What command are you using to try to connect to it? Why do you think it will respond to telnet?
<Companion_Cuybe> Not neccessarily.
<Companion_Cuybe> It's been about half an hour though.
<pete__> This is my first time using this. What is Xchat used for?
<OerHeks> pete__, irc
<cfhowlett> pete__, technical suppport
<anew> somsip mozrepl.  it is listening on port 4225.  if i have firefox open it works, but i cant start firefox from scratch
<Companion_Cuybe> I think the laptop turned off because I didn't have the battery in and the connection with the charger is slightly finnicky.
<Companion_Cuybe> I'll continue waiting.
<somsip> anew: I'd like to help, but you're not answering questions I'm asking, so good luck
<edition> the apearance settings still don't work...
<anew> somsip wot.... i just answered them
<cfhowlett> edition, ask #xfce
<anew> somsip extension = mozrepl
<edition> thanks
<somsip> anew:  what extension. What command are you using to try to connect to it?
<anew> somsip extension = mozrepl !!
<DanaG> argh, stupid apparmor.... can't start any libvirt VMs, due to an unspecified apparmor_parser error.  There's no message about what's wrong with the profile.
<anew> somsip i am connecting from a perl script, it works if ff is open, but not if it is closed
<Companion_Cuybe> Should I be worried, cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Companion_Cuybe, you should wait, get off IRC, go for a walk and test in 45 minutes
<Companion_Cuybe> its 2 am
<somsip> anew: It doesn't look like anything official to do with ubuntu. I suggest you contact the plugin author or the wiki https://github.com/bard/mozrepl/wiki
<Companion_Cuybe> Alright alright I'll leave you alone
<anew> why cant i telnet to port 4225 was my question !!!
<Ben64> anew: why can't you telnet? you can -- "telnet host 4225". next question?
<anew> i get unable to connect to remote host
<Ben64> then its not listening or you have a firewall or something blocking it
<anew> ben64 iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 4225 -j ACCEPT shouldnt this take care of that ?
<TJ-> DanaG: Yeah, its a pain isn't it? I turned off apparmor .... then next reboot everything was fine, I never did figure out what the issue was, although I did dig around a lot
<DanaG> _ /usr/lib/libvirt/virt-aa-helper -r --uuid libvirt-be97a8c6-f9bc-4716-9083-ab1c8c895591                    virt-aa-helper: error: profile does not exist
<DanaG> what gives?  am I supposed to create the profile myself?  I sure hope not...
<TJ-> anew: Is the firefox extension listening only on localhost?
<anew> tj- i think i got it
<anew> thank you
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxfce4util/libxfce4util-common_4.10.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxfce4util/libxfce4util6_4.10.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfconf/xfconf_4.10.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfconf/libxfconf-0-2_4.10.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxfce4ui/libxfce4ui-common_4.11.1-2ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxfce4ui/libxfce4ui-1-0_4.11.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<noud_is_nol> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/exo/libexo-common_0.10.2-3ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 176.221.47.172 80]
<unopaste> noud_is_nol you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !paste | noud.  learn to paste.  seriously.
<ubottu> noud.  learn to paste.  seriously.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noud_is_nol> all, at 07:56:39 Noud typed a paste being: ¨(07:57:28) noll: (07:56:39) noll: oeps pardon ;)"
<anew> i try to run usr/bin/firefox but it says file not found?
<anew> i can see the fil in there ...
<noud_is_nol> you miss the first dash-to-the-right
<anew> where?
<edition> in xubuntu, how to remove kde?
<OerHeks> !purexfce | not sure this is still working
<ubottu> not sure this is still working: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<RoozbehShafiee> edition: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<edition> thanks
<edition> apt reports the removal of kubuntu, will free up 57kb...
<edition> this seems very small to be KDE...
<bazhang> that is only removal of the meta package edition
<edition> idk
<edition> ill use the command line, from psychocats.net
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce <---- read this edition
<OerHeks> best thing to do is reinstall a fresh xfce.
<edition> :/
<edition> could I remove desktops completely, and work from the console?
<cfhowlett> edition, remove the configuration file, then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<edition> i don't have that much bandwidth left...
<lapion> So I have been having these weird X server lockups.
<noud_is_nol> got xv up
<bismillah> hello
<noud_is_nol> bismillah, benne
<noud_is_nol> oeps, bismillah, bene
<JayPi> Hi everyone! I would like to build a public ftp server (or http) that can manage a queue-like system. By example, if I give the link www.my-server.com/test.zip, I would like to create a *queue* in case of many users trying to download it at the same time... So, the first one got the download directly, the second has to wait, etc.
<cfhowlett> !server  | JayPi,
<ubottu> JayPi,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lapion> in which the second screen gets becomes garbled up. And I have to turn off and on again the second screen
<JayPi> Thanks a lot cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> JayPi, happy2help
<cyborg4> Hi, I'm trying to build drivers for my Texet WiFi adapter but get these errors during make: http://pastebin.com/gfrjVemE Can anyone help?
<noud_is_nol> Hi, i have XV up-and-running driving Ubuntu, but can not upload the scrot it -- wut to do?
<noud_is_nol> hi S.A.
<noud_is_nol> ??
<noud_is_nol> hum..DCC was part IRC was it?
<noud_is_nol> huuum
<noud_is_nol> "#    ifdef __linux__
<noud_is_nol>      extern const char *sys_errlist[];     /* this too... */
<noud_is_nol> " is oki doki is it?
<noud_is_nol> ..this as well..:
<noud_is_nol> extern const char * sys_errlist[];
<noud_is_nol> is it
<Fall> :o
<noud_is_nol> yep
<noud_is_nol> someone in
<noud_is_nol> Please forward to 88 (eightyeight), Ubuntu Linux now has the XV. (it has to do w/ my ##Unix status)
<cfhowlett> noud stop.  use paste.
<osei> anyone knows how to install gecko on ubuntu 14.04
<MID_DEV> Is Ubuntu good for beginners with Linux?
<malimbar> MID_DEV, yes
<OerHeks> osei what is gecko? gecko media player?
<cfhowlett> !manual | MID_DEV,
<ubottu> MID_DEV,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<intrader> OerHeks, I have installed google-chrome-stable since google chromium's flash does not work. I start google-chrome-stable from the terminal; placed two google icons on task strip. Th icon is inactive, and there are many errors like 'RawChannel fatal error (type 1)'. In other words chrome does not work
<TCSP> roomlist
<Beldar> !alis | TCSP
<ubottu> TCSP: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Repox> Hello. I'm trying to use logrotate to clean up my log directory in a php application (Laravel). My config looks like this: http://pastie.org/private/psluedbz1mvh5cpo9cbra - Problem is that it says none of my log files needs rotating and some of the log files are more than a week old. Any suggestions?
<yskapell> good morning
<yskapell> any idea how can I check if the NIC or cable is faulty?
<yskapell> I have no errors or warnings in messages
<adsc> replace with another cable to eliminate the cable as source of error
<innocent95> Morning everybody
<innocent95> How to disable the auto-start of the lamp server ?
<yskapell> adsc: I have no physical access
<yskapell> plus it is virtual 3.2.0-24-virtual
<adsc> innocent95: maybe this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services?
<adsc> sorry, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<gr33n7007h> innocent95, probably "sudo update-rc.d lamp disable"
<TJ-> yskapell: "ethtool" might help
<gr33n7007h> innocent95, you could also use sysv-rc-conf
<yskapell> it is not installed and I cannot install it
<yskapell> as I do not have access to the outside world
<Arie5678> hello all. Im new here. I installed Linux Mint 17. Need to adjust my Trackpoint. Apparantly i need to create a Xorg.conf file. But I am unable to find a tutorial about it. I found how to do it for Linux Mint 13 but it wont work. any ideas?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Arie5678
<ubottu> Arie5678: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gr33n7007h> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-701-gd4c5b7f-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 956 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<malkauns> is there any way to make empathy pop up a chat window when a new message comes in rather than just using the notification area?
<zamba> why do ubuntu keep forgetting which locales should be generated?
<innocent95> can we edit the symbolic link ?
<ikonia> innocent95: edit them ?
<innocent95> ikonia, a file i mean.
<ikonia> innocent95: you can edit files, sure
<Beldar> malkauns, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22292/get-chat-empathy-to-pop-up-when-people-are-talking-to-me
<innocent95> ikonia, if i have a file and i did a symbolic link to it somewhere and later on a came and edit this file, what would happen ?
<yskapell> ethtool did not help much as the only info I get is Settings for eth0: Link detected: yes
<ikonia> innocent95: you'd edit the file
<innocent95> ikonia, I can edit the file from it's symbolic link then ?
<ikonia> innocent95: thats the point of a link - to point at something else
<Blenda> hi all, is it possible to box select in "Files" (Ubuntu 14.04)?
<ikonia> box ?
<cynicallemon> innocent95: think of a symbolic link as a shortcut in windows
<Blenda> ikonia you draw a box around files and it select
<Blenda> ikonia like in windows
<ikonia> Blenda: there is no "box" functionaly in the default file manager
<ikonia> Blenda: you can select as many items as you want though, like in windows
<Blenda> ikonia so i have to use Shift and select?
<ikonia> Blenda: that's a good solution
<malkauns> Beldar: yea, been there but there's no such option in the version of empathy that comes with 14.04
<ObrienDave> or ctrl-select
<Blenda> ikonia and ctrlA, but it's weird they havent added it
<ObrienDave> this is NOT windows
<Blenda> 0brienDave : i love to hear this
<ikonia> Blenda: not really
<Blenda> Ikonia box selct is pretty common in all "explorers"
<ObrienDave> rOFL
<Blenda> ikonia thats why i find it strange
<ObrienDave> then go back to windows
<Blenda> lol no thx
<Blenda> plz dont troll, i don't
<cynicallemon> or xfce
<Blenda> if i understood, all the ui is Nautilus? so i have to change it?
<Beldar> Blenda, Not sure you exact definition of box, but windows and linux do the same thing.
<TaZeR> ubtuntu is the best of all the daemons in the world
<TaZeR> dont u agree captain america
<Blenda> cynicallemon : will take a look on xfce, thanks
<ObrienDave> box select works on XFCE
<Beldar> Blenda, Both will take multiple files and drag and drop or copy and paste.
<Blenda> by box selct, i mean like in Photoshop where you draw a rectangle, in explorer it selects files inside this rectangle
<Blenda> pretty common
<cynicallemon> xfce file manager is called thunar
<TaZeR> dont believe it rectangles are not true
<TaZeR> the only shape that exists is a trapazoid
<Blenda> hahha
<Blenda> or lasso select would be cool too
<Beldar> Blenda, right nautilus does the same, windows as far as I know does not just add that box to the clipboard.
<Blenda> so you say there's is box select in nautiluse, but it doenst work here, when i leftclick/drag, it doesnt draw  a selection rectangle, it does drag the file im on
<ObrienDave> then you're not doing it correctly
<Beldar> Blenda, You do it around the file not directly on it.
<Blenda> just noticed it works in "grid of icons" mode, but not in list mode
<Beldar> windows is the same
<dioioib> anyone in here able to answer a watercooling question?
<Beldar> you have to click in the right empty spot in both
<Blenda> yeah i know, but it only works in Thumbnails mode, not list mode
<ObrienDave> list mode works
<enchilado> 44/37
<ObrienDave> you're doing it wrong, like windows
<Blenda> no lol
<Beldar> dioioib, Not an intrinsic ubuntu question.
<Blenda> i know how to box select, now i tell you ^^ i can box select in Thumbnail mode, but not in list mode!!!
<ObrienDave> oh well, 3 people are telling you that you are doing it incorrectly and you want to argue, who's the troll now?
<dioioib> Blenda: I know but no one in hardware is answering. I know everyone in here is more knowledgeable. Do we have an off topic chan?
<ObrienDave> dioioib, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blenda> ObrienDave: please consider i do it right, maybe it's a bug?
<ObrienDave> please consider you are doing it incorrectly and it works for everyone else but you. NOT a bug
<Blenda> doh
<Blenda> please consider i know how to use a computer, since my 12 years old, my question about box select is because it doesnt work (fact), after trying several times for 2 months
<Blenda> :)
<edition> looks like ill have to reinstall xubuntu, since KDE has ruined the theme config...
<Blenda> manyway thats not death, i'll stick with it until i know more about linux, and maybe try out xfce
<edition> @Blender xfce is great
<Blenda> edition, could be cause i have a few bugs since it tweaked compiz
<edition> don't tweak compiz. it works fine itself.
<ObrienDave> *must not feed trolls*
<edition> is there a better way, to restore the orgininal theme of xubuntu?
<mjayk> edition: unless you backed up no
<edition> :D
<edition> ah well
<Blenda> as usual, thanks dudes, and good day!
<daGrevis> i have two vcards on laptop. how can i see which one is used currently?
<cynicallemon> edition: what theme are you talking about?
<innocent95> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<innocent95> I got this when trying to install wordpress theme on localhost : Unpacking the package…
<innocent95> Could not create directory.
<innocent95> is that a permission issue ?
<winem> yep, sounds like it is
<winem> does anyone here have bamboo experience?
<innocent95> winem, What to do ?
<winem> I did not use wordpress very often but check the permissions on the folders. there should be one "wordpress-root" directory containing folders for themes, plugins, etc
<winem> the easiest way to do this is to switch the user to the wordpress user which probably will be apache or www or something like that, go to the folder and try to create a folder or a file with touch
<innocent95> winem, drwxrwxrwx
<winem> can you create a file on the partition? just to ensure that the FS is not mounted read-only
<innocent95> winem, in / ?
<innocent95> winem, Where ?
<innocent95> winem, I have only one partition and i can create folders and files in it.
<winem> ok
<winem> do you have a folder called wp-content?
<innocent95> Sure
<winem> check the permissions in this folder. and confirm that the webserver is running with the right user
<innocent95> winem, owner me, access Read & write group root access r and w others r and w
<winem> then you almost checked everything on the local FS
<winem> is the theme package a valid one?
<innocent95> Yes.
<winem> use `file <themename>.zip`if it's a zip and try to extract it manually
<winem> hum... ok.. do you have some more logs from the webserver?
<innocent95> I extracted it
<innocent95> winem, Logs, where can i find this ?
<winem> do you use redhat / centos or debian?
<innocent95> winem, debian ubuntu
<winem> please check /var/log/apache2
<innocent95> winem, access.log ?
<winem> is there no error.log?
<f00f> how do you edit a file 20 GB in size inline ?
<innocent95> winem, Yeah there is
<f00f> vi loads buffer into memory i think
<f00f> shit is weird
<koichirose> Hello! how do I check if apache is autostarting on boot without restarting my server?
<f00f> checkconfig apache2
<winem> f00f: depends on the task you'd like to perform. would it be possible to use patch or sed?
<winem> jop
<winem> innocent95: please take a look at the logfile
<f00f> winem: whats patch, i'd love to use sed, any handy guides ?
<koichirose> f00f: I have no checkconfig command
<yzx> I have a problem.when I sudo gedit,I can't use input method;but if I run gedit on root,I can use IME
<winem> in the best case, you'll find some path
<f00f> koichirose: use umm, rc-update remove apache2 default
<innocent95> winem, lots of errors, do you wanna a pastebin ?
<f00f> koichirose: or rc-update add apache2 default to add i think ?
<koichirose> f00f: I’d simply like to know if it’s already autostarting
<winem> clear the logfile ( true > error.log ), reproduce the issue and provide a pastebin in a privat chat, please
<winem> I'll have to leave for a few minutes
<innocent95> winem, Alright, great idea btw
<vlt> Hello. How can I switch quickly between two program windows "of the same kind" like two terminals or browser windows? Alt-Tabbing doesn't work here on Ubuntu :-/  Any idea?
<innocent95> winem, No errors
<f00f> koichirose: you get the ides dude, just use update-rc.d -n apache2 remove
<f00f> koichirose: the -n will make sure notthing gets removed. but at least you'll see what might happen if the command ran
<koichirose> ok
<laughingtiger> I think just update-rc.d disable will be fine.
<laughingtiger> why bother to remove it since you can just disable it.
<laughingtiger> lol
<koichirose> laughingtiger: I simply need to check if it’s autostarting, I don’t want to remove it
<laughingtiger> all right then koichirose. lol
<koichirose> and with the -n command above I get: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<koichirose> So I guess it’s autostarting
<horrow> Hey guys is there are way to install kali-tools on ubuntu 14.04 i tryed 500 guides without any success?
<horrow> a way*
<arcsky> anyone know how i can use TLSv3 in lftp?
<ObrienDave> !info kali-tools
<ubottu> Package kali-tools does not exist in trusty
<horrow> ok thx
<ObrienDave> wait a sec
<innocent95> winem
<farbod> hi
<ObrienDave> horrow, since it's debian based, it might work. not recommended or supported here
<ObrienDave> horrow, start here, at your own risk ;P https://launchpad.net/~wagungs/+archive/ubuntu/kali-linux
<horrow> yeah it might but I cant configure it I've been trying for 5 days
<horrow> thx
<horrow> I'll try
<ObrienDave> you've been warned ;P
<gr33n7007h> horrow, just add kali repos in sources.list then update
<horrow> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wagungs/kali-linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<horrow> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cynicallemon> why not add the kali-linux repo?
<gr33n7007h> horrow, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/83e0ce36b4b96022acd1 add these to /etc/apt/sources.list then apt-get update
<horrow> I'm sorry but i come from windows actually and i feel little confused
<horrow> :D
<horrow> gr33n7007h, i cant open this link
<gr33n7007h> horrow, how come?
<horrow> you said me to add https://gist blabla to /etc/apt/sources.list but i have to add the entire link to sources or to open it first and view whats inside?
<horrow> sorry about my english
<k1l_> horrow: there are no official kali tools for ubuntu from ubuntu side. some tools are in the ubuntu repos. so if you dont want to use just single one i would suggest to ask the kali guys how to get their programs on ubuntu
<horrow> so i cant ask here?
<horrow> i just need some help
<k1l_> horrow: why not ask the one who makes the package?
<cynicallemon> kali repos are debian based so there shouldn't be much trouble (if any) if you are willing to risk it
<horrow> I would like but i dont know what to do I tryed alot of guides last 5 days
<foo357> Hello, I'm setting up a apache on a ubuntu 14.04 machine, I've installed apache from the repository. When I try to visit the server I get no connection.
<gr33n7007h> horrow, /join #kali-linux but if you did what I said you'll have all the tools
<horrow> gr33n7007h, may i wisp you for a sec ?
<foo357> My first guess is that apache isn't listening on the network yet
<horrow> mean private chat
<gr33n7007h> sure
<Lope> my USB3 hard drive works fine on my laptop with a USB3 port but corrupts data on old laptop with USB2 port. If I disable writeback caching will it solve this problem on USB2?
<evil_dan2wik> Command to check ubuntu version.
<evil_dan2wik> ?
<ge0rJey> how do i purge all the leftover config files after uninstalling
<ge0rJey> evil_dan2wik, lsb_release -a
<DJones> evil_dan2wik: cat /etc/issue
<evil_dan2wik> ok, thanks
<ge0rJey> evil_dan2wik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<evil_dan2wik> ge0rJey, I just needed to know quickly.
<interweb> Can I use pacman on ubuntu ? How ?
<somsip> ge0rJey: uninstall using 'apt-get purge {package}'
<somsip> interweb: no
<cynicallemon> ge0rJey: apt-get purge, will remove at time of uninstalling
<evil_dan2wik> interweb, surely someone has ported the game to ubuntu by now.
<interweb> somsip, So what is pacman package ?
<ge0rJey> somsip, i did apt-get purge and autoremove and apt-get clean as well
<somsip> interweb: you asked the question, so you should know
<interweb> evil_dan2wik, I'm talking about ArchLinux package manager :)
<ge0rJey> but still the config files persists after reinstall
<somsip> ge0rJey: then you should be fine. Are there still config files left over?
<nights> anyone who know nginx well and is prepared to help config for some $$ ?
<somsip> interweb: so you did know...
<somsip> ge0rJey: did you amend them?
<interweb> somsip, I'm looking for how does it work , How to config it
<somsip> interweb: not on ubuntu. It's Arch's package manaher. as you said
<ge0rJey> somsip, for good measure i removed the files in .config directory from home as well , but i'm still getting issues related to config changes i had done
<cynicallemon> ge0rJey: if you have config files from previous uninstalls then look into deborphan or gtk-orphan (gui frontend)
<somsip> !info bleachbit | ge0rJey (may help you perhaps?)
<ubottu> ge0rJey (may help you perhaps?): bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<ge0rJey> somsip, i read somewhere, strongly suggesting not to use bleachbit
<cynicallemon> somsip: dont think bleachbit removes orphaned config files
<somsip> ge0rJey: you have the choice of what you use
<ashnur_> hi, i just upgraded my father's ubuntu to version 14 and one of his windows games (run with win) are having issues running in full screen. is this something anyone else experienced? maybe there is something i should try other than remove wine and the game and install from scratch everything?
<somsip> cynicallemon: fair enough - not too sure of it myself, but know it's out there as an official package so thought I'd mention it
<cynicallemon> somsip: yeah, i use it for all other stuff i need to purge
<ge0rJey> guys , dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge     did the trick
<cynicallemon> dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg --purge
<somsip> ge0rJey: nice find
<innocent95> winem
<evil_dan2wik> How to move a folder?
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: cut/paste in file manager or, "mv folder <to new location>" in terminal
<evil_dan2wik> initrd@initrd-Aspire-xxxx:~/processing-2.2.1$ sudo mv /root/sketchbook ~
<evil_dan2wik> mv: cannot move ‘/root/sketchbook’ to ‘/home/initrd/sketchbook’: Directory not empty
<tokka> Is there any way to manually rotate one a log file once, without the need to write logrotate configuration?
<tokka> I wish it supported a simple use case like `logrotate <this huge log file>`, but apparently it doesn't (
<dustylinux> gudday
<dustylinux> how can i play counter strike global offensive junkies on linuxmint?
<ObrienDave> ask in #mint
<dustylinux> i installed it already
<bcvery> !mint | dustylinux
<ubottu> dustylinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ObrienDave> so? ask in the mint channel
<dustylinux> ok, tnx for the info, i am new here in linux
<ObrienDave> no prob
<tokka> evil_dan2wik: sounds like this case: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269775/mv-directory-not-empty —check out the answer there.
<PechosRey> hello is the galium3d driver for radeon cards in 14.04 LTS working with the UVD engine of the radeon cards?
<ashukaul>  how do I donwload kernel I have 3.8.0-44-genric  I have a requirement for 3.8-0.29-generic
<evil_dan2wik> ashukaul, fire.
<PechosRey> search in muon for linux generic i think that lists a lot of available kernels
<PechosRey> ashukaul are you using 12.04 lts?
<ashukaul> Yes
<PechosRey> yes i think then that the easiest way to go
<PechosRey> there are kernels available till 3.13
<evil_dan2wik> tokka, still no luck
<ObrienDave> kernel 3.16 is available. i don't think it will work for 12.04. not sure
<PechosRey> 3.13 was shortly working for me with ubuntu 12.04
<innocent95> can you help me?, I'm having a problem with wordpress permissions
<innocent95> I'm not able to install themes, In both ways from the admin panel, or even the manual way
<innocent95> it says Unpacking the package…
<innocent95> Could not create directory.
<innocent95> could you help me ?
<somsip> innocent95: here is one webiste (of many) that has some advice http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/05/08/proper-wordpress-filesystem-permissions-ownerships/
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: you might have to be root to move from root directory
<innocent95> somsip, I've set the right permissions, But not working..
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, "<evil_dan2wik> initrd@initrd-Aspire-xxxx:~/processing-2.2.1$ sudo mv /root/sketchbook ~"
<evil_dan2wik> oh poop
<ashukaul>  thanks @PechoRey, was able to install 3.8.0-29...
<ashukaul> PechoRey/PechosRey
<PechosRey> yes
<PechosRey> ah great nice i could help a little bit :)
<hijackers> ciao a tutti!!!
<hijackers> yuhuuu
<hijackers> c'é nessuno?
<zamba> i just upgraded to 14.04.1 from 12.04.1, but now my system won't boot.. when grub is supposed to show, i'm only seeing a blank screen with the cursor at the top-left corner
<zamba> pausing the booting i see the following: "GRUB loading.\n error: no such disk.\n error: file not found\n error: file not found\n error: file not found"
<vlt> Hello. I plugged in a USB drive with an ext4 file system on a LUKS partition. Ubuntu asked for my passphrase, created a mount point in /media/vlt/ and mounted it but says I have no permission to access it now. Any idea why it belongs to another user?
<zamba> and i don't get the grub prompt
<zamba> it just blanks the screen
<prorus> Hi I'm trying to build custom iso for my asus t100ta wich is uefi only
<prorus> My goal is to make it bootable grub-efi 32bit
<prorus> My question is how do I specify mainline kernel=>(3.16) and grub-efi bootable?
<prorus> here is my example:
<prorus> lb config --bootloader grub-efi -d utopic -a i386 --win32-loader false --mode ubuntu --archive-areas "main restricted universe multiverse" --memtest memtest86+ --debian-installer true --debian-installer-gui true --apt­recommends true
<prorus> summery:
<unopaste> prorus you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<prorus> hi need help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/8034931/
<masterkorp> hello everyone
<masterkorp> does anyone know what is the default method of encytion when the ubuntu installar sets up lvm and luks ?
<argo> i think luks use AES
<masterkorp> i am trying to decrypt the the drive with cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/sdX lvmappername but i can't find the device
<masterkorp> argo: my question is, is it lvm with luks inside or Luks with lvm inside ?
<argo> sorry
<masterkorp> oh no sorries, i wan't clear enough :)
<masterkorp> ok, seem to have found it it, ubuntu 14.04 seems to setup / and swap on luks with lvm inside
<sgnaus> italiano
<DJones> !it | sgnaus
<ubottu> sgnaus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !luks
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<prorus> hi guys how do I specify kernel=>3.16 in ld config ?
<hyde> what package do I need to install, to be able to configure keyboard layouts in Ubuntu Server, running LXDE? I'd rather not install the whole lubuntu-desktop just for this.
<hyde> ah, looks like I'm missin dbus... maybe.
<hyde> no, I was missing python-dbus
<hyde> looks like lxkeymap package has broken dependencies, if it does not depend on that but needs that
<sgnaus> non riesco ad aprire video da xubuntu in internet come lettore  multimediale ho installato vlc
<ObrienDave> !it | sgnaus
<ubottu> sgnaus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, snarky cannon loaded and ready, SIR! ;P
<sgnaus> join #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, aye aye!
<ObrienDave> at least loaded ;P
<samuraiRM> hi how make a file  “.gtkrc-2.0”? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035130/
<samuraiRM> open whit gedit and rename?
<samuraiRM> helme
<bazhang> !patience | samuraiRM
<ubottu> samuraiRM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ilovelinux> prorus
<samuraiRM> is a simple questions
<ObrienDave> !patience | samuraiRM
<ubottu> samuraiRM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<samuraiRM> tk
<bazhang> samuraiRM, be patient, not everyone knows that
<ObrienDave> sorry bazhang, had to ;P
<prorus> no one here has experience with live-build here?
<marjinal1st> I'm trying to access a serial port device at /dev/ttyUSB0, but I can't access w/o root. Works with sudo but I want to access it with normal user. How can I do that?
<obi12341> marjinal1st, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+access+device+as+normal+user+linux
<ObrienDave> obi12341, be nice. save the snarky for someone else LOL
<obi12341> :P
<obi12341> okay
<Dialogue> hey
<Dialogue> my usb ports stopped working
<Dialogue> now I can't use my mouse
<Dialogue> and usb stick
<oiihjer> Dialogue: did you recently update you kernel?
<ObrienDave> Dialogue, unplug and replug
<obi12341> first you should look in: dmesg
<Dialogue> I did unplug and replug
<Dialogue> I had a software update
<Dialogue> after that it stopped
<ObrienDave> reboot?
<oiihjer> what is listed in the software log?
<Dialogue> I did
<Dialogue> how do I check
<oiihjer> i second the reboot
<ObrienDave> shutdown or reboot?
<Dialogue> both
<Dialogue> did both
<oiihjer> sudo shutdown -r now
<ObrienDave> k
<Dialogue> I did shutdown
<Dialogue> after I get error message
<Dialogue> can't mount usb
<ObrienDave> that would have been nice to know earlier ;P
<Dialogue> I read it is problem with 14.04
<oiihjer> do you ubuntu guys still have grub list previous kernel versions on boot?
<ObrienDave> oiihjer, i do
<oiihjer> It's been a while since I used ubuntu
<oiihjer> try booting the previous kernel
<Dialogue> now I can't install another linux because can't use the stick
<Dialogue> how do I change it
<Dialogue> to previous kernel
<Dialogue> from boot
<Dialogue> what do I press
<Dialogue> to show the screen with options
<Dialogue> do you know
<ObrienDave> Dialogue, in GRUB menu, advanced options, i think
<Dialogue> how do I get the grub menu to appear
<oiihjer> when you start your computer, grub boot loader should list previous kernel versions (or it used to when I used ubuntua few years back), choose the previous one by using your arrow keys and hitting enter
<Dialogue> because mine goes directly to load
<Dialogue> it does not show menu
<ObrienDave> Dialogue, hold shift key
<Dialogue> it loads directly
<Dialogue> shift key
<Dialogue> ok
<Dialogue> will do thanks
<oiihjer> if your usb echi, uhci and ohci work, then your kernel isn't compiled to support usb 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0
<wondersea> Hello! Pls give me advice. How make netinstall from server for hosts(where users working)?
<oiihjer> *if your usb won't work, then it's not compiled correctly is what i meant,
<oiihjer> typos :(
 * ObrienDave shoots google translate
<oiihjer> in which case, maybe reinstalling the ubuntu-linux kernel through apt-get or the ubuntu software store (I think it's called)
<cfhowlett> !ener
<cfhowlett> !entern
<cfhowlett> !enter
 * cfhowlett gives up
<ObrienDave> lol
<Ashinu> hello
<oiihjer> hi Ashinu
<Ashinu> Hi. I need some information on how flexible Ubuntu can be. Can you help me? I am just a beginner.
<peja_> I just upgraded my system to new LTS, but only problem is apache all my sites saying forbidden. Any idea why?
<cfhowlett> !manual | ashinu
<ubottu> ashinu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> Ashinu, "flexible" ???
<oiihjer> I shouldn't be answering any questions in here, I haven't used Ubuntu in quite some time
<oiihjer> I actually came in here to see what the big new thing Ubuntu is working on, if anyone knows?
<cfhowlett> oiihjer, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oiihjer> cfhowlett: kewl, i'll ask there
<Ashinu> Okay. I'll check it out. Thanks. By flexible, I meant, compatible with applications like Steam, Nvidia GeForce Experience and so on.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | Ashinu, steam is directly supported
<ubottu> Ashinu, steam is directly supported: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<oiihjer> ubuntu is compatible with all of that
<bazhang> !steam | Ashinu
<ubottu> Ashinu: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<peja_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Alternate> I read ubuntu has some spyware inside, how would I remove it on a clean isntall?
<cfhowlett> Alternate, it doesn't have spyware.  be wary of/don't spread FUD
<cfhowlett> *read somewhere* ...
<Alternate> i think it's that amazon thing
<Alternate> easy to remove?
<cfhowlett> !amazon
<ObrienDave> Alternate, easy to trun off
<ObrienDave> *turn
<Alternate> how
<cfhowlett> !flavor | Alternate, easiest: turn it off.  or install a different ubuntu flavor.  it's ONLY in Ubuntu
<ubottu> Alternate, easiest: turn it off.  or install a different ubuntu flavor.  it's ONLY in Ubuntu: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<vitimiti> Configuration -> Security and Privacy -> Search -> Turn it off
<DJones> !adlens | Alternate
<ubottu> Alternate: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ObrienDave> DJones, +1
<lantis> ciao
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lantis> !list
<ubottu> lantis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * cfhowlett wants Samuel L. Jackson to rewrite the !list factoid ...
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, locked and loaded ;P
<ashinu> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<rustyraptor> hi
<rustyraptor> Does it matter what speed I set dd at?
<rustyraptor> I am putting knoppix on a USB
<cfhowlett> rustyraptor, man dd         for your options
<rustyraptor> oh I see
<rustyraptor> if my USB has that U3 crapware can it still be used to boot Linux?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there a reason why init.d script for php5-fpm in 14.04 LTS is not working ?
<veve> hi. Fresh Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Problem: Google Chrome is not opening (while Chromium and Firefox browsers - OK).
<tomodachi> try starting it from terminal to see if you get any output with an error
<tomodachi> veve:
<ObrienDave> rustyraptor, U3 has been discontinued. you can reformat and use for Linux. i have several ;P
<samuraiRM> command for del file??
<tomodachi> samuraiRM: rm filename
<samuraiRM> name-file.*
<samuraiRM> tk
<tomodachi> np
<veve> tomodachi: /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<samuraiRM> because bash?
<rustyraptor> Do i have to use windows to reformat it? I have this u3-tool installed but I am not sure if it will fix it
<ObrienDave> rustyraptor, nope, gparted will do it. also you can use unetbootin, usb-creator, etc. to overwrite the USB
<samuraiRM> i create e file . .gtkrc-2.0
<samuraiRM> for icons name
<rustyraptor> but I used gparted and the U3 won't show up. It only shows up as  a CD rom net to the USB in the file manager
<rustyraptor> but will it still work if I format the USB part and dd the iso to it
<ObrienDave> yes
<gr33n7007h> !info libudev0
<ubottu> Package libudev0 does not exist in trusty
<rustyraptor> alright thanks
<ObrienDave> use gparted to write a new partition table. that will clear U3
<leeyaa> guys any idea why php5-fpm init.d script is not working on fresh 14.04 LTS ?
<ObrienDave> rustyraptor, FYI, U3 died 5 years ago
<leeyaa> ah wait it is upstart job lmao
<leeyaa> i wish init.d scripts on ubuntu were giving some actual useful output
<leeyaa> rather than being silent
<ObrienDave> gr33n7007h, still with the libudev0???
<gr33n7007h> ObrienDave, for veve
<ObrienDave> gr33n7007h, ah, thought psylocibin or Samwise were back ROFLMAO
<Dialogue> hey It didn't work
<Dialogue> anyone knows some workarounds
<Dialogue> the usb mount
<tomodachi> leeyaa: you can trace the workings of the script somewhat with sh -x yourscript
<Dialogue> hey
<Dialogue> anyone care
<Dialogue> to answer
<cfhowlett> !return | Dialogue
<Dialogue> what
<cfhowlett> Dialogue, stop using the return key
<Dialogue> then waht
<k1l> Dialogue: please dont be annoying with using too much lines for only one question.
<Dialogue> but noone answers
<Dialogue> I need help
<cfhowlett> !patience | Dialogue
<ubottu> Dialogue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> Dialogue: you did not even describe your issue. nor gave any error messages etc. so its very hard to help. and your spamming of lines is very annoying and will stop people help you
<cfhowlett> indeed ...
<Dialogue> I explained
<Dialogue> error can't mount usb
<tomodachi> Dialogue: type dmesg in a terminal
<idimmu> are you trying to mount a usb stick or hdd or what?
<Dialogue> mouse
<tomodachi> does the last lines show that your usb is detected?
<Dialogue> and also usb
<Dialogue> one moment
<mjayk> so not mount a usb then if its a mouse ?
<tomodachi> :)
<idimmu> what does lsusb say?
<tomodachi> how does one mount the mouse
<Dialogue> but dmesg is very long
<k1l> !paste | Dialogue
<ubottu> Dialogue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<idimmu> Dialogue: try dmg | grep -i usb
<idimmu> to just pull out hte usb bits
<idimmu> also try running lsusb to show what usb things your computer thinks are connected
<idimmu> also pastebin it so we can see
<bipul> Hello I need a help. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 Hardisk= 1 TB , RAM 8GB, Processor-i7, NVIDIA GEFORCE. here are some system hardware details
<bipul>  hardware details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8015164/
<bipul> Here is "free" command details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8015184/
<Dialogue> it says no command dmg
<bipul> Here is a : cat/proc/meminfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8015235/
<mjayk> dmesg Dialogue
<idimmu> are you sure your mouse is plugged in?
<cfhowlett> bipul, and the actual PROBLEM is ... ???
<Dialogue> says all is alright
<bipul> It's hang
<bipul> cfhowlett: My system is getting Freeze aka hang
<trijntje> !details | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bipul> I have sys logs too
<smittix_> Hi all have a problem in Ubuntu Gnome - I have installed the Nvidia drivers by doing apt-get install nvidia-current and also nvidia-331 but when rebooting the boot process goes no futher than asking me for my encryption password. Has anyone experienced this? Purging Nvidia* makes everything work again.
<k1l> bipul: see "dmesg" or /var/log/syslog for information why it hangs
<magicflakes> do I need to install bumblee bee for nvidia-geforce-310m?
<magicflakes> I cant see my nvdia card using lspci
<cfhowlett> !swap me
<cfhowlett> !swap | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<kz> is there a way to change it from "computer" in the explorer panel to what i want it to  be
<kz> ive got it mounted and want the mount point to show up instead
<someNewbie> hello, I updated ubuntu last night and my wireless didnt work at school today. I checked /var/log/apt and this is the list of actions taken after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "http://sprunge.us/UffC"
<kz> is there a way to change it from "computer" in the explorer panel to what i want it to  be
<kz> ive got it mounted and want the mount point to show up instead
<ejosiah> I've got a climax digital display adaptor USB 2.0
<ejosiah> anyone know where I can find a driver for it?
<someNewbie> I think it has to do with the packages such as "libgssapi-krb5-2" gss and krb appear to be important parts of a secure network
<bipul> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035602/ please check this
<someNewbie> So im trying to work out if I can downgrade it
<someNewbie> the command apt-cache showpkg should show versions available which I can then run "apt-get install packagename-version"
<bipul> this is mine dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035602/
<someNewbie> but the packages dont seem to have an earlier version?
<bipul> this is mine dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035602/ and syslog
<bipul> Aug 13 10:53:54 yureshwar-X550LC anacron[1041]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<bipul> Aug 13 10:53:54 yureshwar-X550LC anacron[1041]: Job `cron.weekly' started
<bipul> Aug 13 10:53:55 yureshwar-X550LC anacron[3829]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2014-08-13
<bipul> Aug 13 10:54:05 yureshwar-X550LC anacron[1041]: Job `cron.weekly' terminated
<bipul> Aug 13 10:54:05 yureshwar-X550LC anacron[1041]: Normal exit (2 jobs run)
<unopaste> bipul you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l> bipul: check ram for failures
<BlaXpirit> very nice to get an unexisting locale
<BlaXpirit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035637/
<BlaXpirit> (there is no such thing as "en_UA")
<BlaXpirit> and I've never set anything to it
<bipul> sorry for those logs , as i am new to this client konversation
<k1l> bipul: check ram for failures
<geirha> BlaXpirit: someone's typoed US as UA probably
<BlaXpirit> nope
<bipul> k1l: I am looking for the solution.
<k1l> !memtest | bipul
<someNewbie> how can I find the version of this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgssapi-krb5-2 which I previously had installed before apt-get upgrade
<k1l> bipul: run memtest from the grub-menue to test the ram
<geirha> BlaXpirit: Well, the default one shouldn't contain any values for LC_*
<BlaXpirit> this doesn't mean anything to me
<bipul> ok
<someNewbie> OHHHH Dont worry its listed in the /var/log/apt/history.log file my bad, sorry for wasting anyones time
<bipul> k1l: If my RAM is ok then? what i have to do? or  else if it not then?
<bipul> if it is not then*
<jackarius86> hi, anyone here familiar with aria client?
<k1l> bipul: let memtest run for a while. if it brings up errors check if only one ram bank or other ram can fix that. see the manufacturers compatibility lists.
<BlaXpirit> GAH WHERE DOES IT TAKE THE STUPID UNEXISTING LOCALE FROM
<geirha> maybe some broken package modified it
<acer> hi
<mjayk> hi
<geirha> BlaXpirit: anyway, to fix, just change the file to contain the two lines LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and LANGUAGE=en:uk
<BlaXpirit> it was like this
<zyan> Hey everyone. I was wondering how you can change just the top right icons in the top bar. I have a custom icon theme, and I dont want to change that. I just want to change the small icons in the top right.
<BlaXpirit> geirha, changed it. and then what?
<geirha> BlaXpirit: now it's fixed, unless you're overriding the values in some other file(s) like /etc/environment, ~/.pam_environment, ~/.profile, ~/.bashrc ...
<BlaXpirit> geirha, okaaaay
<BlaXpirit> ~/.pam_environment overrides it
<BlaXpirit> but it doesn't have en_UA anywhere
<sh4tr> at boot i see " ic2 ic2-4: sendbytes: NAK bailout "  ic2 must be gpu temp sensor, is this familiar to anyone?
<bipul> k1l: I did memtest  now what?
<kaloyan> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 gnome sessions dont start, only xface one any help?
<frsfett4> any chance to get libhd16_16.0-2.2_i386.deb?
<k1l> bipul: way too short time amount
<cfhowlett> kaloyan, did you install xfce4?
<frsfett4> All links of libhd16_16.0-2.2_i386.deb r gone.
<kaloyan> nope
<kaloyan> cfhowlett, nope
<cfhowlett> kaloyan, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<kaloyan> cfhowlett, it is installed
<cfhowlett> kaloyan, log out.  choose xfce session.  login
<dustylinux> kumusta kamo
<cfhowlett> dustylinux, English???
<lordd_> kumusta kamo, indeed
<kaloyan> cfhowlett xfce session workz i want the gnome sessions to work...
<cfhowlett> kaloyan, outside my area of knowledge ...
<cfhowlett> !ghome
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<dustylinux> im using linux mint17 any idea how to uninstall programs? im a newbie
<eeee_> kaloyan: a hack, nano .xinitrc and uncomment or type exec gnome-session
<k1l> !mint | dustylinux
<ubottu> dustylinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, keyboard abuse ;P
<linux-graphics> has anyone tried the new ubuntu mate alpha 2?
 * cfhowlett tourette's 
<ObrienDave> lol
<kevinchen_> chromium damn slow.
<cfhowlett> !details | linux-graphics,
<ubottu> linux-graphics,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kevinchen_> It consumes a lot of ram
<ObrienDave> really??? nah
<bipul> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035749/ can you please see this log and let me know the solution. why i am getting freeze.
<SonicTsunami> if I could boot a live usb version of ubuntu with some of the F6 options in place, but cannot boot an installed version, what might i need to do?
<linux-graphics> just interested in its performace and stability, also any key diferences between it and mint mate
<BlaXpirit> why
<cfhowlett> bipul, I noticed that your /swap is maxed out.  abnormal.  I can't advise beyond that
<BlaXpirit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035778/
<kevinchen_> how to install lx-viewer ob ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> linux-graphics, install both and test for yourself?  they ARE free
<kevinchen_> I download from sourceforge
<bipul> cfhowlett: So you want me to extand the swap partition.
<k1l> !find lx-viewer
<ubottu> Package/file lx-viewer does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> bipul, didn't say that.  merely pointed out that something is different.  please ask someone with more knowledge than me.
<linux-graphics> i know... just wondering what others think
<cfhowlett> kevinchen_, look for support on sourceforge.  README file?
<k1l> kevinchen_: did you read the INSTALL file?
<kevinchen_> yes, but no guideline on installation on ubuntu.
<bipul> cfhowlett: No one is responding to me.
<kevinchen_> https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCkQjBAwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Flx-viewer.sourceforge.net%2Fdownload.php&ei=CVzrU5WVJ4yKyATSoYCQAw&usg=AFQjCNFA2Z8qLtctl6ZW1u1rVSD-vzx0iw&bvm=bv.72938740,d.aWw
<cfhowlett> !patience | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kevinchen_> lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<kaloyan> eeee_ throws exceptions and doesnt do anything
<k1l> bipul: a 10seconds memtest is way to short to test the ram. let it run several hours to be sure the ram is fine
<kevinchen_> Any chance to get this app run on ubuntu?
<kaloyan> eeee_ when i typed exec gnome-session
<cfhowlett> kevinchen_, it's not an ubuntu repo program, and there' s no support offered on site.  Maybe you shouldn't mess with it.  Contact the program creators for support.  It's third party software
<alex123456> guys, i need some help with my xubuntu 14.04 desktop
<eeee_> kaloyan: try gnome-session in a terminal
<SonicTsunami> can someone help with boot options
<kevinchen_> Yes, 3rd party app.
<alex123456> besides conky, is there another app that i can use to add a watch on my desktop?
<cfhowlett> kevinchen_, so not supported by ubuntu or here.
<cfhowlett> !details | alex123456,
<ubottu> alex123456,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eeee_> alex123456: type xclock in the terminal
<eeee_> :p
<alex123456> thanks eeee_
<alex123456> :)
<k1l> alex123456: some desktops have desklets or widgets
<eeee_> alex123456: conky is very customizable, and there are alot of scripts online
<alex123456> the thing is i ran into some problems with conky, that is why i wanted an alternative
<alex123456> i am running xubuntu 14.04
<ssarah> guys, i installed ubuntu with home folder encryption, now when i change my password it wont let me login. i know i can ctrl+alt+f2 and mount my home manually, and then login manually
<ssarah> with the new password, but what do i do to fix this?
<lullis> @ssarah: ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ?
<BlaXpirit> LANG=en_UA.UTF-8  no matter what i do
<ssarah> after i mount it manually, lullis?
<eeee_> BlaXpirit: ?
<BlaXpirit> that's an unexisting locale
<BlaXpirit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035778/
<k1l> BlaXpirit: i bet its a typo from en_US
<BlaXpirit> no, it's not!!!
<k1l> sure it is
<BlaXpirit> it's goddamn ubuntu overriding something somewhere
<BlaXpirit> look at the paste
<BlaXpirit> and tell me in what place the typo is
<lullis> Sorry I wasn't that clear... take a look at this: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/how-to-change-ecryptfs-home-cripted-filesystem-password-on-ubuntu-and-get-your-files-back/
<k1l> BlaXpirit: what about /etc/profile ?
<BlaXpirit> k1l, it's unchanged from original
<k1l> or ~/.bash_profile
<BlaXpirit> no such file
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<eeee_> BlaXpirit: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<BlaXpirit> no woky
<eeee_> ?
<ddsf> Are extra packages required to do iptables MASQUERADE on -server?
<ddsf> i am getting no chain/traget by that name
<k1l> BlaXpirit: what ubuntu is that exactly? what machine?
<ldiamond> 12.04 -> 14.04.01 fails: Could not calculate the upgrade This can be caused by * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu, * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu, * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<xxx1337> If you're a contractor at some company should you ask about how long you your chances of staying around will be?
<k1l> BlaXpirit: what did you do with the locales settings? what did you do before that issue came up?
<xxx1337> long your chances*
<k1l> !ot | xxx1337
<ubottu> xxx1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlaXpirit> I did update-locale
<BlaXpirit> Ubuntu 14.04.1
<k1l> so there was a typo then?
<BlaXpirit> no
<BlaXpirit> please stop it, I didn't make a typo
<k1l> BlaXpirit: you can see in .bash_history if you did that typo
<BlaXpirit> k1l, yes
<BlaXpirit> and I didn't fkin make a typo please stop
<ddsf> Are extra packages required to do iptables MASQUERADE on -server?
<bazhang> BlaXpirit, no cursing here
<k1l> BlaXpirit: so set the localses to the right ones again: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76013/how-do-i-add-locale-to-ubuntu-server
<BlaXpirit> I did
<ObrienDave> BlaXpirit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1327527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1327527 in Kubuntu PPA "Unable to set locale after update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<geirha> BlaXpirit: how about   grep 'LANG=' ~/.* /etc/* /etc/profile.d/* /etc/default/* 2>/dev/null
<BlaXpirit> BTW I've added  LANG=en_US.UTF-8 to all the files that you mentioned, so it won't be pretty
<smemsky> Hi everyone
<BlaXpirit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035973/
<k1l> so its a PPA causing that issue. ok, nice to blame ubuntu for that m(
<BlaXpirit> i haven't added any ppa
<lullis> @ssarah, any success?
<ddsf> Hallo? Anyone ever done MASQUERADE on ubuntu?
<BlaXpirit> and believe it or not, even with all these overrides,  `locale` still says   LANG=en_UA.UTF-8
<geirha> BlaXpirit: So definitely sounds like a bug, but I have no clue where to look either :/
<BlaXpirit> WHERE does it get it from
<BlaXpirit> omg
<smemsky> anybody needs sex?
<geirha> BlaXpirit: oh wait, do the same grep for LC_ALL=
<smemsky> i am 19
<smemsky> girl
<DJones> smemsky: Wrong channel, this a support channel
<bazhang> wrong network smemsky
<tk456> wrong internet
<BlaXpirit> geirha, only the one i added myself in /etc/environment
<BlaXpirit> like 10 minutes ago
<smemsky> sorry man
<frib> I've managed to make my bluetooth work following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813 -- but after reboot i have to run the python script again.  is there anyway I can make this fix permanent? thanks
<ldiamond> oh well, because I use gnome panel I can't upgrade 12.04 to 14.04?
<geirha> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ? ok. I'm out of ideas :/
<geirha> BlaXpirit: oh, and you realize the change will only take affect after you log in, right?
<geirha> opening a new terminal will do nothing
<BlaXpirit> i relogged a ton
<geirha> ok, good
<BlaXpirit> well I didn't after the most recent actions. gonna upgrade system and then relog again
<BlaXpirit> why did I even try to change language T_T
<geirha> oh it happened after changing language via system settings?
<BlaXpirit> I changed it in multiple ways
<BlaXpirit> but at first the only thing I did was  update-locale
<BlaXpirit> and then I got messages of breakage from apt-get
<BlaXpirit> and  locale  reported the unexisting locales
<BlaXpirit> but today i also tried to change via system settings
<BlaXpirit> and it didn't help
<geirha> really weird
<smemsky> can anybody help me?
<smemsky> my ass is si big
<smemsky> so i need someone to backitup
<ObrienDave> thank you, google translate
<mgreg> hrm, kswapd0 is at ~100% cpu and chrome keeps running out of memory
<zagaza> hi guys, how to make sure all new files that get added to a directory get permission 664?
<BlaXpirit> WHY does it update-grub TWICE during an upgrade?
<BlaXpirit> And I don't even use that GRUB
<BlaXpirit> such a horrible system, why do i have to use it T_T
<ObrienDave> you have to be smarter that GRUB to appreciate it
<ObrienDave> *than
<blammo> hi, i'm trying to test a fsck on boot when there is a corrupt file system.  is there a simple way to corrupt my file system via a tool or command?  i want it to tell me that i have to run fsck without -a
<p34k> hey people i got windows 8.1 on my pc, and i want to use ubuntu in addition to that, on the same disk, usually autoboot win 8.1, and im not allowed to lose any data or destroy anything of this pc, no bootrecord etc, should i buy another HDD?
<blammo> i tried editing a byte in a hex editor and it just fixed it without complaining
<bazhang> p34k, what about a vbox
<k1l> BlaXpirit: this channel is not for ranting and swearing. if you have a technical issue state it with as much informations as you can and people will try to help you.
<p34k> whats that?
<ObrienDave> !uefi | p34k,
<ubottu> p34k,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> p34k, virtual machine, vbox
<BlaXpirit> k1l, well, people were unable to help me with an actual problem
<BlaXpirit> so ranting is all that's left to do
<bazhang> BlaXpirit, this is not the place for it
<p34k> so i can install a vbox and ubuntu into it?
<bazhang> p34k, correct
<ObrienDave> BlaXpirit, and you wonder why you've been ignored
<bazhang> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<BlaXpirit> I wasn't ignored
<BlaXpirit> people were unable to help me
<bazhang> p34k, see above
<k1l> BlaXpirit: sorry but you did not tell the whole truth about what you did and what went wrong. we can only work with what you give us. so dont blame us or ubuntu for that. and again: this is not a channel for ranting
<ObrienDave> especially if you don't want to heed advice
<Pici> They're gone...
<p34k> well people told me i should use UNIX for safety and so on. i think when i do use it on windows that effect wont apply. but its a good idea though.
<navik> Hi I've got a problem with gnome terminal that makes parts of it swap back and forth between current and earlier, err, displays? for an example; If i do an ls in a dir with some colors it will display the content, then revert to how the terminal looked before doing the ls and then back again and so on. Once every second. Any ideas what might be causing this? I've just installed the ubuntu release 14.04.1 a couple of hours ago.
<ldiamond> ugh?
<navik> also some menues flickers and are laggy.
<BlaXpirit> oh look, after reboot my locale is still broken
<zagaza> what's a healthy memory usage percentage for a ubuntu vps?
<p34k> is it possible to port ubuntu from a virtualbox to a real bootable version
<p34k> later
<ldiamond> p34k, yes, but not so straight forward
<k1l> p34k: "for safety" is very vague. you can setup a dualboot with windows and ubuntu on one disk and set windows to be autoloaded in grub menue. but there is a chance of manual failure while setting that up
<ldiamond> p34k, and know that Unix is not Linux
<p34k> i thought one is on top of the other
<ldiamond> Linux is an OS written by Linus Torvalds that is "inspired by" Unix.
<cfhowlett> !linux | p34k,
<ldiamond> Linux is basically a clone rewrite.
<ubottu> p34k,: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<amratya> Hello, I'm trying to install a package from the software center and it stuck with "applying changes" for long time, when I use apt-get to install the package, I got this message "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<ldiamond> Well, historically, nowadays they evolved separately
<p34k> and linux uses unix right?
<ldiamond> no
<eeee_> amratya: cancel the install if possible and reinstall
<bazhang> !manual | p34k please have a read
<ubottu> p34k please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<amratya> eeee_, I can't
<ldiamond> Linux is basically Linus Torvalds rewriting Unix.
<bazhang> p34k, it's a free pdf download
<eeee_> amratya: can you close the software center?
<ObrienDave> amratya, that means you have multiple updaters running. shut down synaptic, gdebi, etc. and try again
<navik> it's a fork
<ldiamond> it was never really forked iirc, Unix's license wasn't allowing that.
<navik> it was minix
<navik> not unix
<bazhang> ;lets get back on topic please
<navik> minix had a different license
<ObrienDave> amratya, log off and try again
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magicflakes> hmm.. I still don't see my nvdia video card in lspci.. what's wrong with 14.04? I was able to use it using 12.04.
<bazhang> which card magicflakes
<amratya> eeee_, ObrienDave   when trying to use software center again it happens again and again
<bazhang> magicflakes, what does sudo lshw show
<ObrienDave> amratya, log off, shut down, whatever it takes
<magicflakes> lshw show
<eeee_> amratya: use apt-get install
<magicflakes> oh sorry
<bazhang> magicflakes, no show in there
<p34k> so how do i install a virtualbox and then the latest ubuntu on it?
<hualet_deepin_> amratya: just remove the lock file and using the command line tool to update or install your software, its more reliable
<ObrienDave> amratya, apt-get install -f
<bazhang> magicflakes, just: sudo lshw
<magicflakes> oh sorry
<navik> magicflakes: this one helped me: http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<invertible> p34k do a youtube search
<cfhowlett> p34k, install virtualbox.  make a virtual machine within.  install ubuntu
<bazhang> p34k, read the link I gave you about that
<bazhang> !vbox | p34k
<ubottu> p34k: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<p34k> ok thank you guys for this
<bazhang> p34k, there is also a channel #vbox you can join for even more info
<magicflakes> how do you pipe an output to the clipboard?
<bazhang> magicflakes, why not use pastebinit instead
<k1l> !pastebinit | magicflakes
<ubottu> magicflakes: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> magicflakes, command | pastebinit magicflakes gives you a url for what you just did from the cli
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install pastebinit magicflakes
<magicflakes> okay
<bazhang> dont install yourself
<bazhang> just : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<magicflakes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8036341/
<magicflakes> the nvidia showed up when 12.04 had a hardware update.
<magicflakes> I installed the update and then it showed up. Its not showing up now.
<magicflakes> I upgraded to 14.04.1
<magicflakes> Its only showing the intel vga :(
<pseubodot> Apparently skype is requiring a new client in order to connect to the service
<bazhang> pseubodot, got the one from partner?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | pseubodot
<ubottu> pseubodot: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<pseubodot> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> magicflakes, mind pastebinit'ing lspci for the channel?
<magicflakes> ok
<magicflakes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8036424/
<bazhang> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<bazhang> magicflakes, this a notebook?
<magicflakes> bazhang: a laptop.. i guess.. not sure what the difference is..
<bazhang> magicflakes, did you add another video card to it, apart from the integrated graphics built in?
<magicflakes> bazhang: no, it is already inside when I bought it. This is the one http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/K52JC/specifications/
<gartral> ooook... i'm in a.. weird situation.. I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and something really strange is going on, 14.04 is telling me my home partition has errors, but when i pull the drive and check it on another machine, it comes back clean... any ideas?
<TaZeR> its asus, all their notebooks break
<bazhang> thats not helpful TaZeR
<TaZeR> try a more reliable american brand such as HP
<TaZeR> but that is ^
<zealotnagah-6495> HP is reliable?
<bazhang> TaZeR, no its not. so please stop
<TaZeR> hp and lenovo are the go to for notebooks
<TaZeR> just dont buy the cheap crap
<TaZeR> those are all the same no matter company makes it
<TaZeR> buy the buisness types
<TaZeR> will last forever
<TaZeR> probook, elitebook, thinkpad
<cfhowlett> TaZeR, ease up, in fact STOP using the return key please.
<zealotnagah-6495> i've bought a really cheap $350 acer tiny transformer book - the best laptop i've ever had
<zealotnagah-6495> sorry i mean asus
<TaZeR> chewy: i format my text exactly how i want it
<TaZeR> its conveys what i am saying clearer
<gartral> in support of this, if i hit "C" to cancel the disk-check and "I" to continue, my system boots as normal
<shmup> so did a dist-upgrade, using an ati card with proprietary drivers, rebooted, black screen. held down shift, this time i chose the last kernel (before update) and it works fine. now, does this mean i should just wait for a graphic card driver udpate?
<shmup> this is a work machine. i think maybe i won't even do dist-upgrades that often.
<k1l> TaZeR: please re read the guidelines and make sure you help having a warm and friendly channel for everyone. thanks
<gartral> shmup: all you need to do is reinstall the driver, something may have gone wrong compiling/installing the driver..
<magicflakes> maybe it has to do something with the upgrade.. maybe if 14.04 will release a hardware update then it will fix the additional drivers..
<TaZeR> kil: check and check
<magicflakes> I mean it will show up in the additional drivers..
<gartral> shmup: can you get us logs?
<shmup> gartral: magicflakes thanks. yes i will first just try reinstalling the drive
<magicflakes> i was talking to myself..hehe
<arcas> hi everyone
<shmup> gartral: a weakness of mine is knowing which log i'd even care about at this point, after i've rebooted and am running old kernel
<shmup> gartral: but i'm at work and should probably be productive a bit. note to self to check logs later, also try reinstalling video drivers.
<gartral> try in /var/log/apt
<shmup> well that's a handy log
<arcas> Who could help me with a mysql server 5.6 installed on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !server | arcas,
<ubottu> arcas,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gartral> shmup: trust me, i know exactly how frustrating it is when something semi-automated like a dist-upgrade goes south..
<shmup> heh, yeah.. well luckily using last kernel works for now. i'll problem solve later. thanks for pointing in _a_ direction
<arcas> I'm not on the right chat room ?
<hyde> arcas: that depends on your problem, i suppose
<cfhowlett> arcas, server channel specializes is server issues so : mysql server?
<somsip> arcas: what's your real issue?
<hyde> arcas: also, "don't ask to ask, just ask", otherwise you probably get a silence, or sometimes rarely a bunch of people asking what you want to ask.
<arcas> Okay .. thanks you for your answers. Well when I install mysql server 5.6 on my ubuntu 14.04 I get every time an error exit status 1 I want to clear that I did create a server, I try to prepare my machine and remove on good foundation for later development and programming in php
<arcas> Hyde : Okay, I am new on irc xchat that's why I hesitated to ask lol
<somsip> arcas: how are you installing mysql? At what point do you get an error?
<Razik> Who knows this game Marble blast ultra ?
<reeed> hi all i just upgraded to 14.04 LTS and the existing NVidia driver has reversed my 2 screens! I need to install the latest NVidia driver. How do I boot to 'runlevel 3' (ie do not start X) ?
<somsip> !text | reeed
<ubottu> reeed: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<reeed> TY !!
<rypervenche> reeed: You can also use ctrl+alt+F2 to get into a TTY once you've booted the machine. From there you can log in and type "telinit 3" to go back to run level 3.
<mlindner> Hi I have a problem when cloning a VM or moving a disk from one computer ot another
<mlindner> the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules causes the MAC address to automatically be updated
<mlindner> or something updates that file anyway
<mlindner> for some reason this causes eth0 to go away
<mlindner> and eth1 to be created
<mlindner> How do I prevent this behavior
<arcas> somsip : I typed this command line: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 mysql-client-5.6
<arcas> Then I had to create a root password, I confirmed and it is after this that the terminal indicated the status 1 error output
<arcas> And dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.6 (--configure)
<arcas>   subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<arcas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arcas>   mysql-server-5.6
<unopaste> arcas you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<teksal> mlindner: make sure eth's MAC remains same, not randomly generated by virtualiser
<somsip> arcas: can you pastebin the entire output with the error details.
<somsip> !paste | arcas
<ubottu> arcas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mlindner> teksal: well I'm moving them between systems, so t he MACs should be changing
<peak> how do i start my ubuntu desktop?
<mlindner> teksal: how do I prevent the eth interface from changing despite MAC changing
<mlindner> its a bunch of stock computers that are all the same
<teksal> mlindner: dont know that much
<arcas> !paste | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mlindner> so need to be able to copy it to each system
<peak> hey people. i have a commandline for ubuntu now how do i start the desktop
<Chaser-> startx
<peak> doesnt work :-/
<peak> does ubuntu server contain a desktop?
<somsip> peak: no
<hyde> peak: not installed by default
<mlindner> peak: not by default
<arcas> arcas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peak> omg
<cfhowlett> peak, server's don't have gui's by default
<arcas> 1
<arcas> 2
<arcas> 3
<arcas> 4
<arcas> 5
<arcas> 6
<unopaste> arcas you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mlindner> servers shouldn't have guis
<Chaser-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<peak> i wanted to use ubuntu on virtualbox and they said i have to install the server version
<somsip> Chaser-: peak or something a bit lighter maybe...
<mlindner> peak: who said? they were wrong...
<peak> susi
<cfhowlett> peak that is absolutely NOT true.
<mlindner> peak: you can use any version of ubuntu on virtualbox
<hyde> peak: I suggest lubuntu-desktop for VM
<somsip> peak: desktop version would have been fine. But you can put a desktop on server version as Chaser has said (and unity *can* be okay on VM - I stand corrected)
<peak> thx
<teksal> Hi, default umask is 002, which gives rx permission to everyone. Will anything break if I make it 007? (this is a desktop, not server)
<hyde> it installs a bunch of desktop apps through, but it should give you fully integrated desktop environment
<Chaser-> I like lubuntu as well
<peak> do i have to start it manually every time
<hyde> alternatives: xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, gnome-desktop
<Chaser-> I have it on a slower machine
<hyde> peak: no
<somsip> peak: as hyde - something lighter might be more suitable
<cfhowlett> hyde, if you merely want a gui, sudo apt-get install lxde         will get you that
<hyde> peak: when you install one of the desktop packages, it will set up a gui login for you
<hyde> peak: you may have to reboot after installing the package though (or run the right command to start it, but easier to just reboot)
<peak> i didnt know its so difficult oO
<peak> how should i know anything of this
<hyde> peak: it's not. one command, reboot, and you're in desktop. youjust gotta choose
<somsip> peak: doing things wrong under bad advice often results in that
<flakerimi1> how can I enable apache to ip from outside, cannot access
<hyde> which desktop
<peak> but where do i find that command
<peak> if im not using a virtual machine?
<peak> im really happy i didnt install this ontop of win8.1
<cfhowlett> !install | peak, a little reading saves a lot of pain ...
<ubottu> peak, a little reading saves a lot of pain ...: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hyde> peak: anyway, if you want one command: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<hyde> ...for LXDE used by Lubuntu variant
<peak> im happy when i can finally run some coding environment on ubuntu
<hyde> others I listed are also good, though the normal Unity one, ubuntu-desktop, can be a bit heavy
<LogLevel9> Hi all. Having an odd issue with nss-pam-ldapd
<Chaser-> peak, you can do this ... you're so close
<ssarah> lullis: ty, i'll tell you the results as soon as i have a window to try it, right now im back to using the default password which seems to have solved it.
<peak> is firefox in ubuntu installed or some other browser?
<LogLevel9> I'm trying to remap homeDirectory from ldap to /home/uid and "map passwd homeDirectory "/home/$uid"" in nslcd is not working like it does in RHEL
<hyde> peak: with what are you going to do development with? For some "real" purpose or for learning?
<peak> both
<hyde> peak: depends on the desktop environment. lubuntu-desktop install firefox
<peak> i learned some basics of c, c++ ; soon i want to help to code for blender
<peak> im learning python , and hopefully some html
<david38400> I have just updated to ubuntu 14.04. What do I need to use my canon printer. Any help please
<arcas> somsip : I typed this command line : apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 mysql-client-5.6
<hualet_deepin> peak: which program language is blender using?
<cfhowlett> peak, www.fullcirclemagazine.org   has comprehensive downloads and tutorials.  choose 1
<david38400> any help with printers please
<peak> its lot of c and c++ and python
<cfhowlett> !printer | david38400,
<ubottu> david38400,: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<hyde> david38400: can you launch the printer configuration UI?
<hualet_deepin> peak: the programming language thing is pretty easy at some point compared with the 3D stuff, how will you deal with it ?
<hualet_deepin> peak: just curious :)
<jonlee_> how do you use the cd dvd player on ubuntu
 * hyde thinks programming discussion is fast approaching offtopic for this channel...
<hyde> jonlee_: insert disk?
<jonlee_> ok
<hualet_deepin> hyde: sorry ;)
<peak> im studying engineering, i have math there, and a teacher who can help me
<Pici> !offtopic | peak
<ubottu> peak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> peak, ##linux
<takkun> Hii :D
<dhci> hello I am seeing usb device descriptor read errors from a certan usb bus, is there a way to quiet these messages. perhaps I should just have them redirected to syslog or similar if they aren't already
<takkun> is anyone available to help?
<jonlee_> disk inserted
<somsip> !ask | takkun
<ubottu> takkun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> peak, or go to www.fullcirclemagazine.org and download some tutorials.  this is not the channel for long discussions of coding
<peak> they asked me..
<david38400> hyde: how to I launch it?
<cfhowlett> jonlee_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras        will get you the multimedia codecs.
<takkun> I'm sorry. I was hoping someone here could help me with battery issues I can facing on Ubuntu 14.04. I lose 1% of battery every minute.
<cfhowlett> takkun, check your battery health.
<david38400> cfhowlett, Its a canon mp250
<hyde> david38400: on LXDE/Lubuntu it is "start menu"-System tools-printers
<hyde> something similar on other desktops
<takkun> I believe my battery health is perfect, I dual boot on this machine and I do not have this issue on Windows, also Windows has an application that tells me my battery health, and it says Condition is Good.
<cfhowlett> david38400, add printer didn't work?
<david38400> Ihyde:  dont know how UBuntu 14.04 works so where is start menu
<jonlee_> i inserted a disk at ubuntu did not pick  it up at all
<david38400> cfhowlett, I can find printers but it doesnt open
<hyde> takkun: might be very laptop model specific issue... have you googled with laptop model and linux/ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> david38400, ask again in channel.  I'm on xubuntu - different arrangement
<hyde> takkun: I have not heard of a behaviour like that
<david38400> cfhowlett, am i in the wrong channel for ubuntu 14.04?
<svenx> takkun: you've tried powertop, i take it?
<arcas> sorry about the time everyone I have a little trouble getting familiar with IRC
<cfhowlett> david38400, you're in the right channel.  restate your issue for all
<david38400> hyde, Where do I find the start menu please
<hyde> jonlee_: is it a computer disk, or a movie DVD/music CD?
<svenx> takkun: does the fan spin more than in windows?
<hyde> david38400: on Unity (normal ubuntu desktop), no idea, sorry. but it shouldn't be too well hidden.
<peak> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <- i typed this in, and now i have a black screen
<takkun> I'm sorry I have not tried power top. And the Fan is super silent. I would say it runs more in Windows, since I game on Windows.
<jonlee_> it is a computer disk
<peak> it runs yeah :D
<hyde> arcas: it's ok, everybody makes mistakes. what matters is, if you learn from them :)
<hyde> peak: remember to enable 3D acceleration for the virtual machine, or it might be... slow :)
<hyde> jonlee_: can you open a file manager? and it does not see or display it?
<jonlee_> no it doesnt show up at all
<takkun> Would the fact that my Linux is installed on an SSD be a potential cause to the battery drainage?
<cfhowlett> takkun, doubtful - not at the rate you cited
<svenx> takkun: try powertop
<peak> now i have a ubuntu background, no startmenu, what should i do :D
<takkun> I'm am currently installing powertop. I will brb guys. I appreciate all the help :)
<hyde> jonlee_: then that needs some troubleshooting about why it's not automatically mounted, but I don't have time for it now, hopefully someone else can help
<hyde> jonlee_: does it mount USB sticks automatically?
<takkun> Guys quick question, when installing tars what is the best folder to install them in? I see differing answers around the web.
<peak> is there a startmenu on ubuntu?
<peak> where do i find it?
<hyde> takkun: depends on what exactly is in the tar...
<takkun> Hmm, well Im trying to install Power Top
<hyde> takkun: if it is sources which need to be compiled, then setting prefix to /usr/local is common
<svenx> sounds like you're doing it wrong :)
<svenx> takkun: install it from the software manager, or apt-get install powerwop
<takkun> oh! that would make it easier thank x3.
<peak> hey guys, what should i do now, i have no gui on the gui
<hyde> takkun: oh yeah, in Linux you can install most software simply from the distros software repositories. No need to hunt around the internet for download... (except sometimes you want the latest version, and might have to do that)
<cfhowlett> peak, sudo startx
<jonlee_> yes it does
<peak> i did this
<hyde> cfhowlett: umm... using sudo to run startx doesn't sound too good
<peak> now i have a red background without anything on it
<LogLevel9> one last time and then i'll stop bugging you folks. I'm using ldap for authorization and i'm looking to map homeDirectory to /home/$uid — the "map passwd homeDirectory "/home/$uid" directive in nslcd.conf is not working for some reason. the only error I get is 'could not create home directory /path/to/ldap/home/directory/and/not/the/mapped/one
<cfhowlett> hyde, correct me as needed.  I have no ego
<hyde> cfhowlett: doesn't it create a bunch of root-owned files in users home directory, for starters?
<takkun> Just for educational purposes. Where would I install the tar, if it does not need sources to be compiled? I'm very new to linux and I'm trying to switch over to it completely. And knowing all these things would be useful I think. ^^
<cfhowlett> !tar | takkun
<ubottu> takkun: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<takkun> Oh I just usually use terminal to open them. I find it easier.
<hyde> takkun: I'd probably install it in the home directory, and not mess system directories with manually installed software
<somsip> takkun: if you've just switched over, compiling from source may be a topic worth left until you have a broader base knowledge
<hyde> (assuming you have a personal computer and not shared)
<peak> i think i have a desktop now without GUI
<somsip> *worth leaving...
<peak> is that possible
<hyde> peak: yes
<peak> how do i get a gui
<hyde> did you reboot after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<jonlee_> can someone help me with troubleshooting with cd rom
<vertas> Join #Open-Chat | A channel with all sensible topics!
<somsip> !spam | vertas
<ubottu> vertas: Please don't spam
<cfhowlett> vertas, no spam
 * rww giggles at ubottu
<peak> how do i restart
<peak> s
<somsip> rww: yeah - that one's like being savaged by a dead sheep...
<f00dWorksta> arggg opening any window lags up ubuntu!
<hyde> peak: sudo reboot
<hyde> for example
<hyde> alt-f1 to get to terminal if you are now in x without shell
<f00dWorksta> adn my indicators are unresponsive
<hyde> peak:  ctrl-alt-f1
<peak> i have a red desktop with nothing on it i cant type commands
<f00dWorksta> but everything else seems to work fine...
<peak> oh thx hyde
<peak> what now?
<peak> is there somewhere something i can read?
<hyde> peak: you are in shell? then sudo reboot
<peak> it seems like it didnt understand the command
<hyde> are you logged in?
<hyde> first log in, if it is asking for user name
<peak> im logged in i think
<peak> it writes to the shell what i type in
<peak> but it doesnt do anything
<hyde> peak: ?
<f00dWorksta> help! opening any window freezes entire OS for like 15s
<f00dWorksta> and indicators are completely broken
<hyde> oh, yeah... hit ctrl-C
<hyde> that's the one you did startx in
<hyde> so it is running that
<f00dWorksta> a restart fixes it, but I wanna see how to debug this
<peak> ok :-)
<peak> thx
<jonlee_> hyde how would you go to the troubleshooting
<takkun> So what exactly Do i do with powertop guys? I can ran the program within terminal, and it is showing me a bunch of information.
<f00dWorksta> this happens seemingly randomly
<hyde> jonlee_: commands: dmsg, lsblk
<hyde> first shows kernel messages, second lists block devices (like cd rom)
<peak> thank you guys :-)
<f00dWorksta> guys... seriously is there anywhere I should look at to try and debug this?
<somsip> f00dWorksta: top, iostat. I'd start with something like that
<MonkeyDust> takkun  type apt-cache show powertop to see what it does
<peak> i have no mouse
<peak> :-/
<takkun> Powertop is telling me that "The battery reports a discharge rate of 19.3 W" is that good? and okkay I will try that monkey
<hyde> f00dWorksta: do you have dodgy network connection? maybe I'm cynical in thinking that Unity wants to talk to network occasionally, and for example DNS delays may make the whole thing to freeze, but that is what I am thinking ;)
<jonlee_> how do you get to that
<hyde> f00dWorksta: anyway, you could see if `dmsg` shows anything suspicious, like some timout errors or device errors or something
<peak> how do i get a mouse on the ubuntu desktop on a virtual machine?
<hyde> peak: do you have a good internet connection? if so, download desktop version...
<peak> ok
<f00dWorksta> hyde: dmsg? or dmesg?
<the_2nd> when ssh'ing into my raspberry pi (debian / raspian) the username@hostname is colored, yet on ubuntu server it's just white text. Is there any way to change that? I highly prefer the colored version, since it's obvious on first sight, that I'm using ssh right now
<peak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS
<hyde> f00dWorksta: dmesg
<takkun> typing in apt-cache show powertop simply shows information about what the program does.
<peak> here it says its not working
<ActionParsnip> peak: what did you use to virtualize?
<hyde> peak: that page seems like it may be out of date...
<jonlee_> hyde how do you open the  commands dmsg, lsblk
<peak> virtualbox
<peak> oracle
<somsip> the_2nd: here's a primer http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/772396-how-to-make-a-fancy-and-useful-bash-prompt-in-linux-
<peak> vn
<f00dWorksta> [ 2259.583508] Watchdog[5119]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f7f075884f8 sp 00007f7ef8151710 error 6 in libcontent.so[7f7f06d55000+1104000]
<f00dWorksta> [ 2285.796701] Watchdog[16012]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f27e9b244f8 sp 00007f27da6ed710 error 6 in libcontent.so[7f27e92f1000+1104000]
<ActionParsnip> peak: did you install the guest additions>?
<Dragin1> Can someone help me with this please? tar -xvzf gtk+-3.12.0.tar.xz
<Dragin1> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Dragin1> tar: Child returned status 1
<Dragin1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<peak> i think i forgot them where do i install them
<takkun> Guys is a discharge rate of 18-20 W good? because thats what my laptop is doing
<hyde> peak: anyway, I'm currently running 2 Ubuntus in a VM. One is 64 bit lubuntu. other is 32 bit server with lxde (desktop environment) installed.
<somsip> Dragin1: noz - just tar xf ...
<reeed> my X won't start after I installed new NVidia driver! the old kernel module is still being loaded, and conflicts with the new driver. how can i manually configure kernel modules to be loaded at boot?
<Dragin1> thanks'
<ActionParsnip> peak: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<hyde> but, I'm off now, good luck everybody
<peak> lol now i have no more mouse in windows
<peak> omg
<hyde> f00dWorksta: one last note: you could try googling that... 99% of problems are something someone else has asked about at forums etc :)
<hyde> peak: ah
<hyde> note that the VM may grab the mouse. There's a key for releasing it, right control in VirtualBox by default... maybe that's what's happening?
<hyde> ...though, mouse integration seems to work out-of-the-box for me lately, with VirtualBox
<hyde> but you can toggle it, maybe you toggled it by accident
<peak> how do i get my mouse back
<jonlee_> how do you open the  commands dmsg, lsblk or get to it
<hyde> in virtualbox, right control, just tap it once
<MonkeyDust> peak  hit right ctrl key
<peak> im out of the box
<peak> but i have no mouse still
<peak> im here in mirc
<peak> i think i have to reboot
<MonkeyDust> mirc, that's windows... are you in windows now?
<peak> yes
<MonkeyDust> peak  the why are you here?
<ArTeS> lol
<ArTeS> xD
<peak> lol
<peak> omg i hate ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> peak  type /j ##windows (double #)
<hyde> peak: it could also be a win8.1 issue (did you have that), I think there may be some incompatibilities with virtual machine applications... I'm not sure, I'm running win7 just in case
<peak> i cant even reboot because i cant reach the reboot button of win8.1
<peak> :D
<MonkeyDust> peak  ask in ##windows how windows works
<hyde> peak: ctrl-alt-del... what does that do in Win8.1?
<Krone1232> same thing as in win7
<mishravikas> Hi all I have ubuntu 14.04 on my dell laptop but I get black screen after suspend any solutions?
<f00dWorksta> hyde: restarting lightdm fixed it...
 * hyde wonders how the Win 8.1 can lose the mouse....
<MonkeyDust> that guy hates ubuntu because he doesnt know how windows works -- i miss the logic in that
<hyde> MonkeyDust: he got off to a bad start... read instructions to install ubuntu-server for a VM, and then something got messed up when installing DE on it
<hyde> MonkeyDust: also, with the mouse issue, I suspect some Win8.1 - VirtualBox incompatibility is at play
<cfhowlett> hyde, "they" told him ...
<Dragin1> Thanks for the help somsip
<hyde> peak, which reminds me, make sure you are running the latest version of VBox...
<jonlee_> how do you open the  commands dmsg, lsblk or get to it
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  open a terminal, ctrl-alt t or in the menu
<hyde> jonlee_: command prompt
 * hyde now really gone
<jonlee_> monkey dust opened the terminal
<tch3k> hello!!
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  ok, now you can type commands, like lsblk
<tch3k> some body have setup SAMBA + LDAP + FREENAS??
<jonlee_> ok
<winem> we use SAMBA + LDAP + NAS4FREE
<ActionParsnip> tch3k: freenas isnt supported here
<jonlee_> ok thats typed in
<tch3k> do you have a tuto about SAMBA + LDAP + NAS4FREE?
<jonlee_> now what
<MonkeyDust> tch3k  type /j #freenas
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  depends on what you want to do or achieve
<tch3k> ok
<jonlee_> cd rom trouble shooting
<Glowny> hello! after update ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 I can't log to kde or unity
<Glowny> I reinstalled almost every package, but nothing helped
<Glowny> after writing login and password only mouse + background stays on place, but no gui appear
<jonlee_> monkey dust hyde told methe cd rom  needs some troubleshooting about why it's not automatically mounted,
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  what cd rom? what brings you here? what goes wrong?
<jonlee_> ubuntu cant pick up my cd/or dvds of any kind
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<jonlee_> what does that mean
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  in a terminal, type    cat /etc/issue
<p34k> im back :-)
<jonlee_> idone
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  ok, what's the output?
<jonlee_> nothing it juat says the name of my computer
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  copy paste the output here
<szuletett> what kind of cool things can I do with xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> szuletett  you can change wallpapers and more
<MonkeyDust> szuletett  you can do computer things with xubuntu, like with any other modern computer
<Glowny> can you help me with this after-upgrade gui bug? I installed openbox now, and it works
<jonlee_> cat: /etc/issueoutput: No such file or directory
<jonlee_> thats what is all it says
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  no, type    cat /etc/issue     then hit enter, then copy what it says and paste that here
<jonlee_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  ok, great!
<jonlee_> whats next
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  so, you can't read dvd's?
<cfhowlett> !manual | szuletett,
<ubottu> szuletett,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> szuletett, also read www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<jonlee_> yes actually its a set up disk for a wirless range extender
<szuletett> thanks!
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  try another cd or dvd, can ubuntu read it?
<jonlee_> no it cant
<jonlee_> what do you think is wrong
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  i have not the faintest clue, let's try and find out
<jonlee_> ok
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  in terminal, type lsblk, does it show the cd drive
<Term1nal> Alright, attempting to mount an image to a loopback device with Disks, it's a ddrescue'd image of an NTFS drive, one partition of the image mounts just fine, the other (the one I care about) is giving me a "exited with non-zero exit status 21: fuse mount failed: Permission denied" why would one parition of the same image file mount, but not the other? I have the image file chowned to my user account.
<JohnTalent> my laptop hard drive i think is crashing according to dmesg.
<JohnTalent> backing up.
<JohnTalent> cd/ls are not functional.
<JohnTalent> is nautilus faster for backing up?
<JohnTalent> i am using cp -a
<MonkeyDust> JohnTalent  rsync -a is fast
<Reminouche> hi everyone
<Reminouche> anybody is here ?
<ActionParsnip> Reminouche: nobody at all
<JohnTalent> MonkeyDust: ok
<ActionParsnip> JohnTalent: speed is dependant mainly on the hardware, and if you are doing a full copy, or differentials
<jonlee_> no it says disks but nocd
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  did it work before?
<Reminouche> I developped a dragon ball z fangame with a friend (for mobile), and i search... some feedbacks.
<jonlee_> when i had windows it worked but never ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Reminouche: this is support only, #ubuntu-offtopic may help
<Reminouche> I don't need help
<bazhang> Reminouche, try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Reminouche> Just a feedback about my game, but if you are not interested about that it's not a problem
<bazhang> its not on topic here Reminouche
<Reminouche> I know...
<ActionParsnip> Reminouche: if you  know, why ask still?
<JohnTalent> i am going to try fsck off of a live cd. i am hoping it's just a softare timing issue, but not likely.
<MonkeyDust> jonlee_  then i don't know, i'm sure someone else can help better
<Reminouche> I think that it's possible to speak differently subject here
<JohnTalent> ActionParsnip: usb 3 on a toshiba laptop
<bazhang> Reminouche, its not
<Reminouche> my bad, have a good day
<ActionParsnip> JohnTalent: then a full copy using nautilus will be slower then if you use rsync. Rsync will only update the changes to the files.
<JohnTalent> achernya: rsync blows out all terminal instances.
<reisio> blows out?
<JohnTalent> yes blows out
<JohnTalent> cp -a faster than nautilus i'm guessing
<JohnTalent> 17 house to copy via nautilus
<JohnTalent> oh well
<chaotix> hi.  what version of debian is Ubuntu 14.04 based on?
<chaotix> i cant seem to find that info on ubuntu's site or wikipedia
<reisio> chaotix: Ubuntu is always based on unstable Debian
<reisio> it's not versioned
<chaotix> reisio, oh nvm io just found the answer too
<chaotix> thanks, resolutions
<chaotix> thanks, reisio
<chaotix> **
<reisio> :)
<joelmo> im trying to upgrade from thar to unicorn with sudo do-release-upgrade but I get this: No new release found, and lsb_release -a says I am running trusty
<chaotix> reisio, i just read that lts is always based on the stable debian, in this case wheezy
<trism> chaotix: lts pull from testing actually, the rest from unstable
<trism> chaotix: wheezy was testing when the cycle began
<joelmo>  ah, i needed to add d-
<joelmo> -d
<reisio> yup, always unstable, like I said
<Beldar> joelmo, Why a upgrade to a development not released?
<joelmo> Beldar, I need to try a newer version of gnome-boxes
<Beldar> joelmo, So risking a stable install seems like the best move?
<PechosRey> hello why is the smbd and nmbd service running by default on ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Is it safe to uninstall it if not needed for filesharing?
<Beldar> joelmo, Are you even sure 14.10 has a later release of it?
<joelmo> Beldar, yes it has, everytime I login im prompted for sending a error report because something is said to be corrupted, if thinks go wrong i will reinstall anyway
<Armadillos> PechosRey: I wouldn't un-install it, just disable it.
<tona> hi guys how could i set one configure my ethernet adapter in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> tona: care to rephrase "set one configure" ?
<_> good evening
<reisio> _: /nick somethingElse
<PechosRey> Armadillos how do i do that i can`t identify them in systemsettings under services
<PechosRey> also no startup script there to disable it
<MoPac> Hello, I'm looking for some advice on how to enable the OnBoard keyboard at the login or unlock screen. The DConf variables for doing this seem to be deprecated and ignored -- what is the current procedure for using a soft keyboard to unlock/login?
<tona> yes
<tona> how could i configure one ethernet card adapter in ubunut ?
<daftykins> tona: configure it how... with IP settings?
<Beldar> joelmo, Here is the 14.10 version in a ppa that has trusty install https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+index?field.series_filter=trusty
<tona> i just need the path where should i confugre it ?
<daftykins> tona: is this with server or desktop?
<tona> ydesktop
<daftykins> tona: then you can configure manually with network manager, there's no need to use config files
<tona> i would like to configure it manually please
<tona> :)
<daftykins> you're ignoring what i'm saying
<joelmo> Beldar, thanks, I should have used that
<tona> ok tell me how could i configure it using network manager
<PechosRey> i would also prefer to disable samba but i really can`t identify the service under systemsettings in service management or autostart
<PechosRey> what`s the name for the samba deamons there?
<Beldar> joelmo, Just be aware of ppa-purge if you need to purge it and all it's dependencies.
<Mlar> Hi all.
<reisio> hi mlar
<p34k> hey people
<Mlar> I was hoping someone might be able to help me with Skype?
<p34k> i installed a vmachine and ubuntu server on it
<p34k> the description says i should install linux-image-extra-virtual
<tona> ok i found it, normally how to restart the services into ubuntu
<p34k> how do install it
<Mlar> After version 4.2 stopped working I had a search, and I realise I need to install 4.3. I've added the canonical parters on software sources - but the new version still does not show up. Any ideas?
<p34k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS here last chaptor
<saik0> trying to downgrade a packge with apt-get install pkgname=version, results in  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<daftykins> tona: service restart isn't necessary when using network-manager
<OerHeks> Mlar, running 14.04 here, with 4.3 from softwarecenter
<tona> ok i undertand i have another question
<Mlar> OerHeks: Only 4.2 is showing up for me.. also running 14.04
<tona> normmalyy how to restart services in ubuntu on redhat it services name start or stop how ubuntu works ?
<Beldar> Mlar, Have you run an update lately 4.3 is in my 14.04
<daftykins> tona: that's not supported for networking anymore, but it's "sudo service <name> stop/start/restart"
<Mlar> Beldar: Yeh, ran updates from the terminal. Have tried removing and readding the sources. Even tried changing the update server.
<OerHeks> Mlar, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Mlar> OerHeks: Nothing to update.
<alfonsojon> Hi, I'm using Elementary OS Freya (based on Ubuntu 14.04)
<OerHeks> odd
<OerHeks> alfonsojon, not supported here
<alfonsojon> it's upstream
<Mlar> OerHeks: Yeh... I realise I can downoad the deb from skype's site, but more concerned that my sources don't seem to be up-to-date!
<alfonsojon> I'm using nvidia-331 and I would like to know if there's a way to get my virtual terminals to use a higher resolution than 80x24
<alfonsojon> When using nouveau, it uses the resolution of my smallest monitor, which is much preferred over 80x24
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Not supported.
<OerHeks> !elementary | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<OerHeks> they have their own issues
<alfonsojon> gah
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Mlar
<ubottu> Mlar: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<alfonsojon> Okay, how about this
<alfonsojon> This also affects Ubuntu 14.04, and I was using Ubuntu 14.04 until around a week ago.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: no, you go there else you get no help. simples.
<alfonsojon> Should I head to #nvidia?
<alfonsojon> This affects all distros, not just Ubuntu or Elementary
<daftykins> you may seek whichever path you want, it's your issue
<alfonsojon> Alright
<Mlar> bazhang: Yeah... but only version 4.2 is showing up for me, I know 4.3 should be there!
<alfonsojon> Mlar: sudo apt-get upate
<aeyesi> Meep! Anyone need littttttle tiny help in Lubuntu 14.04  :0 Basicaly i need to lower DPI (got intel atom GMA3150 GMA so no nvidia)
<aeyesi> anyone any tip ?
<Mlar> alfonsojon: As mentioned already done all of that...
<alfonsojon> aeyesi: I'm not 100% sure, but I do not believe Lubuntu is very friendly with custom DPIs
<alfonsojon> Mlar: ah, sorry
<Mlar> alfonsojon: No worries
<Beldar> Mlar, You have the partners and independent repos open?
<Mlar> Beldar: Yeh
<alfonsojon> Mlar: cat /etc/apt/sources.list > ~/sources.list
<Beldar> Mlar, I would check again, at times users do not understand that, helps us if we are sure you do.
<aeyesi> alfonsojon ah know i already googled and tried like hundred of tips
<aeyesi> but none works
<alfonsojon> Then upload the contents of that to a pastebin
<alfonsojon> aeyesi: Hmm
<alfonsojon> aeyesi: I'll search around for a solution
<alfonsojon> you probably tried them though
<aeyesi> yep most of them o,o
<Blaster> Having the most annoying issue and don't know where to start.  I have a Logitech wireless mouse, and a lot of time when I single click, it gets registered as a double click, which is extremely agitating.  I don't know where to start trying to debug that.  Mouse batteries are fresh.
<bootlicker> Hey guys I have a RAID 0 group and recently it stopped auto-mounting and I tried to invesitgate it, but all I get is that I have a "bad superblock" is there anything I can do to fix this?
<daftykins> Blaster: lots of old rodents do that eventually when they're on the way out
<Blaster> It's only a 2 years old or so.
<mahshid> mahshid
<TaZeR> im going to miami c yy tere dydes
<Mlar> alfonsojon: Ok, I've had a look at what URI for my canonical source, it is deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu (from software sources setting). According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype it should be without the /ubuntu
<Mlar> without the /ubuntu the new version shows up
<alfonsojon> Mlar: Is there a guide you read for this?
<alfonsojon> If so, I could use that link
<alfonsojon> Actually, the ubuntu help page is enough
<MonkeyDust> who asked about screen resolution in lubuntu?
<Mlar> alfonsojon: Just the second lnk I sent you - the info about ticking the two canonical software sources was from a forum posting here http://askubuntu.com/questions/488053/how-to-install-skype-4-3
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  i guess you need lxrandr
<Mlar> alfonsojon: It now installs, but only after follwing the first link (the help.ubuntu page) and adding the source without the /ubuntu
<nightdemon666> so, any one who can, or wants to provide help with empathy and irc??? yes i know that empathy sucks as an irc client, but i'd like to be able to use ONE application to do both AIM and IRC. The symptom of my problem is that it just doesnt connect to freenode. dont know why. i tested with another computer on live usb, aqnd it connected just fine. anything i need to reset? should i consider removeing and reinstalling empathy?
<aeyesi> monkeydust
<aeyesi> i think i have
<circ-user-eH0KQ> hi
<aeyesi> but lxrandr does not changes DPI
<KingSphinx> I've got an odd issue with my Toshiba laptop: if I restart from Windows to an Ubuntu live USB, then enter acpi_osi=Linux at the boot menu, I can use my Fn+F* keys. If, however, I don't enter that at boot, the Fn keys won't work on subsequent boots into the Ubuntu live USB even if I enter that switch *unless* I boot into Windows, then reboot into the USB.
<Mlar> alfonsojon: Ah ok, so when I updated to 14.04 the partner repositories had not updated... they were looking at quantal, not trusty.
<Mlar> alfonsojon: the others (indendent) had... odd
<odisa> Hello
<reisio> KingSphinx: check your BIOS options
<reisio> odisa: hi
<odisa> I'm having issues installing nVidia drivers.. Doing it via "additional drivers" just crashes my system, and attempting to install nVidia's .run files returns multiple errors. Please advise.
<aeyesi> odisa its painfull ik
<odisa> I know there are many guides out there for this issue, but none of them seem to work for me.
<aeyesi> odisa just little tip
<JohnTalent> rsync was kicking ass at 40/34 % utilization. now it's been 1.7/1.1 utilization for 45 minutes.
<odisa> aeyesi: yes.. I tried it many times before, and always gave up. I'd like to see it through this time.
<nightdemon666> <odisa>, you may have to resort to compiling from source...you are running those .run files as root right???
<JohnTalent> is that a ra thing?
<aeyesi> try remove all of them
<odisa> I am nightdemon666
<JohnTalent> ram
<aeyesi> google how remove them and install them from PPA
<nightdemon666> <odisa> also you made sure that the file is executable?
<aeyesi> otherwise its painfull
<odisa> aeyesi: you mean "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"?
<aeyesi> yea try that
<aeyesi> it will install NOVEAU opensource drivers
<odisa> did that.. didn't help
<odisa> I have the nouveau drivers currently
<aeyesi> then google for PPA
<r2j> people...need help
<nightdemon666> what are the errors? <odisa>
<r2j> I have a 128 gig ssd
<intrader> Anyone please - problem with Google Chrome on ubuntu 12.04.1. I downloaded and installed the .deb file offered by Google. The only way I find to start chrome is from terminal as `google-chrome-stable`, There are errors as given by http://pastebin.com/tHh5WuPd; it starts in a window and places icon in taskbar. The icon disappears when google closes; the browser functions.
<nightdemon666> <odisa> you may have to resolve dependancy issues
<r2j> in my laptop, and i need to install ubuntu on an sd card thats plugged into the laptop
<r2j> how do i do that
<Matthew_Moore> Hey guys. after installing updates i can no longer sign in to the Software center.  Anybody else having this problem?
<odisa> nightdemon666: when running the .run, first it tells me the "distributions pre-installation script failed", so I press "ok". then, it tells me Nouveau is still running despite my blacklisting thereof and stopping lightdm
<odisa> I'll check what the PPA errors are.. can't remember.
<MonkeyDust> Matthew_Moore  what happesn when you try?
<nightdemon666> <odisa> have you considered running that script with out X running?
<nightdemon666> you may have to run that script from command line tty
<odisa> nightdemon666: would that require "sudo killall x-org" or something?
<r2j> ??
<Matthew_Moore> MonkeyDust:  i have a screenshot    https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-e8ZyZ-eMAtM/U-uhIAPyDpI/AAAAAAAAGxo/m3_GyKr-Wyo/w640-h553-no/Screenshot%2Bfrom%2B2014-08-13%2B13%3A30%3A25.png
<nightdemon666> you can type top, then find the process id for Xork. kill that process as root
<MonkeyDust> Matthew_Moore  it's because ubuntu one is dead
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: that's not software center
<reisio> MonkeyDust: is it?
<reisio> wow that was brief
<Beldar> r2j, It is a manual install. No question marks please and have some patience.
<MonkeyDust> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<nightdemon666> <odisa> sudo kill process_id but when you do that you will have to kill lightdm too
<Matthew_Moore> yes it is.  when i click see recomended software this is what comes up.
<odisa> nightdemon666: yeah it shows Xorg with a PID.. alright let me log on to IRC with another pc and try it again while Xorg is disabled
<Matthew_Moore> i could log into it until yesterday.
<nightdemon666> <odisa> thats a good idea
<odisa> yes I disabled lightdm every time
<reisio> QA ftw
<odisa> ok, brb then
<Matthew_Moore> i know ubuntu one is dead but this is the log in that comes up in the software center
<Matthew_Moore> it worked until yesterday
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309122/removing-ubuntu-one
<aeyesi> whoever gave me tip previously
<aeyesi> it didnt worked :3 (,xdefaults)
<Jonii> Hello, I need to have an easy way to control stuff on another monitor I have. The problem: I don't have mouse where I can see this monitor, so I figure I need to move stuff from one monitor to another without actually seeing anything on the other monitor. How do I go about this?
<Jonii> Ubuntu 14.04
<r2j> okay guys, please help
<reisio> Jonii: check all the window decorations (buttons on top corner)
<JohnTalent> how do you prepare ram for rsync?
<nightdemon666> <odisa> you will have to be in a complete command line mode. xorg will have to be stopped and the dm... either lightdm, or xdm... trying to remember the process that keeps lightdm running :-/
<reisio> JohnTalent: you don't
<Matthew_Moore> reisio:  how would i see recomended apps in the software center with this??    when i click that function this is what i am prompted with
<r2j> need to install ubuntu onto a 64 gb sd card plugged inside the laptop....wanna dual boot with windows that is installed onto a 128 gb ssd
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: what?
<reisio> r2j: a drive is a drive to GNU/Linux, there are no special instructions
<JohnTalent> reisio: rsync was at 40% utilization for 2 minutes. now at 1.7% for 45 mins.
<r2j> okay
<reisio> if it sees it as storage, that's all there is to it
<JohnTalent> reisio: it's because of ram
<r2j> where does the bootloader go
<r2j> on the ssd or the sd card
<reisio> JohnTalent: says who? And why does it matter
<reisio> r2j: whichever you please
<Jonii> reisio: what? I don't understand
<Matthew_Moore> reisio:  this  login prompt is what i am getting in the software center under see recomeded software.
<reisio> r2j: if you put it on the ssd, GRUB will control Windows' booting
<intrader> Anyone please -Corrections it is 14.04.1  problem with Google Chrome . I downloaded and installed the .deb file offered by Google. The only way I find to start chrome is from terminal as `google-chrome-stable`, There are errors as given by http://pastebin.com/tHh5WuPd; it starts in a window and places icon in taskbar. The icon disappears when google closes; the browser functions.
<JohnTalent> reisio: says top. because it's slow as fuck.
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: read the link I gave
<reisio> JohnTalent: slower than what
<r2j> Yep i want GRUB controlling the booting
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean
<r2j> so i put it on the sd card right?
<reisio> r2j: no
<r2j> do i have to manually point to the windows
<reisio> r2j: on the ssd, if it's the first device
<JohnTalent> reisio: okay, you're on ignore.
<reisio> r2j: no, it will probably install there by default
<reisio> JohnTalent: sure I am
<odisa> So.. Xorg isn't even running when I'm in ctrl+alt+f1 mode
<TandyUK> JohnTalent: and what does iotop show, most likely rsync in caning your disks to 100% io
<nightdemon666> <odisa> after you kill xorg, and lightdm, you'll want to make sure that nouvou isnt running anymore either. if it is for some reason, then i would do a sudo rmmod nouvou <-- i think im misspelling this :-(
<Matthew_Moore> reisio:  i see that. But will i be able to veiw recomended apps if i purge this from the system??
<odisa> it shouldn't be interfering
<r2j> aaaaah.....okay....so i put it on the ssd which has the windows
<r2j> and grub will take care of the rest right?
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: ubuntu one has almost nothing to do with anything, it is not the software center
<TandyUK> gratz reisio, have a cookie :P
<odisa> nightdemon666: thanks, I think nouveau is indeed impeding the process
<reisio> TandyUK: oatmeal raisin?
<TandyUK> Im trying to help him now, so im sure i'll end up on ignore too soon
<Matthew_Moore> reisio: then why do i get prompted for it when trying to see recomeded software?  i don't understand
<reisio> r2j: right
<r2j> thanks reisio
<nightdemon666> <odisa> is nouveau still running?
<reisio> r2j: unless it doesn't, in which case you can fix it manually very easily, just ask here about it if there's trouble
<r2j> chhers
<r2j> righto
<r2j> perfect
<reisio> TandyUK: IME people who say you're on ignore are lying about 120% of the time
<reisio> which I don't get, but whatever
<TandyUK> indeed lol
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: because they wanted to get paid, and ubuntu one got them paid, briefly
<odisa> I still get the "The distribution provided pre-install script failed!" error.. I'm going to "continue installation" though
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: if you don't want it, read the link
<odisa> no nouveau error! :)
<aguitel> synaptic touchpad no working in laptop asus X550LA model ,any tips?
<Matthew_Moore> ok
<odisa> nightdemon666: now it tells me: "Would you like to register the kernel module sources with DKMS? This will allow DKMS to automatically build a new module, if you install a different kernel later."
<reisio> aguitel: does it show up in xinput --list?
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: or presumably if you upgraded to the latest version of Ubuntu, as you may as well, you would not be bothered with it
<nightdemon666> <odisa> i guess i would allow it to do that with Y and see what happens... what else do you have to lose :_P
<odisa> good point, pressing y
<reisio> nightdemon666: his soul
<odisa> install 32 bit compatability libs.. don't think so, it's 64 bit.. then again, they're only libs
<nightdemon666> <odisa> yes
<benji_> hi having a problem with 2 different bluetooth keyboards on 2 different ubuntu installations, the keyboards both seem to "lag" i cannot see anything in the logs and have the latest bluez drivers installed. Any tips or pointers to docs would be appreociated
<reisio> benji_: use wires
<nightdemon666> <odisa> im sure it wont use them anyway just the 64bit ones
<nightdemon666> <odisa> if everything goes well, cross your finger when you boot lol
<benji_> :) thanks reiso
<odisa> nightdemon666: I just pressed yes. Now it's installing DKMS kernel module.. this is the furthest I've ever come in trying this, haha
<odisa> Installation complete!
<odisa> now start lightdms again right?
<odisa> lightdm*
<nightdemon666> <odisa> :-) im at work, im about to go to lunch. good luck. hope i helpped
<odisa> enjoy nightdemon666 , thanks for the help :)
<nightdemon666> <odisa> i would simply reboot in order to make it go through all the processes
<nightdemon666> <odisa> sudo reboot
<odisa> alright, will do
<nightdemon666> <odisa> i'll return in about 40 mintes and if im not too busy, I'll ask how it went
<nightdemon666> brb
<odisa> thanks :)
<odisa> hmm.. Unity seems broken\
<MaxSan> Hey can anyone provide me some support on 14.04 I have no idea what is going on
<odisa> MaxSan: what's your issue?
<MaxSan> I try and switch on the laptop and after I log in nothing boots
<reisio> MaxSan: what happens?
<aguitel> reisio: maybe this:PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse
<MaxSan> just sort of stalls with a blank screen, no ui
<odisa> switching users MaxSan ?
<reisio> MaxSan: after what point?
<MaxSan> i can log in as guest and its fine
<MaxSan> but my usua; account i need on
<reisio> try moving your user's ~/.cache elsewhere
<MaxSan> i cant
<benji_> try opening a new tty ctrl alt blah
<aguitel> reisio: pastebin all command?
<MaxSan> encrypted home directory
<reisio> aguitel: pastebinit
<benji_> then simply type something, you will probably need to reconfigure x or something
<MaxSan> i try and decrypt it, it looks like it works but there is no file names
<reisio> MaxSan: su to your user from guest session
<reisio> MaxSan: then mv it
<reisio> MaxSan: or use sudo to
<MaxSan> il try
<MaxSan> 2 mins il see what happens
<MonkeyDust> MaxSan  try this: ctrl-alt F1, then : sudo chown -R yourname:yourname /home/yourname
<aguitel> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8038118/
<odisa> now start lightdms again right?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: what? :/
<reisio> MaxSan: I really would not run that
<odisa> .woops
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i had that too, that trick worked for me
<odisa> sat on my keyboard
<reisio> aguitel: you have a logitech mouse in addition to your touchpad?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: that's a last resort, and only following a backup
<aguitel> reisio: external mouse
<MaxSan> it does look a bit drastic
<reisio> changing perms recursively can be really problematic
<reisio> aguitel: what model computer?
<aguitel> reisio: asus X550LA
<reisio> aguitel: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1110011 maybe
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1110011 in kernel "ASUS X550 Touchpad not working and interferes with mouse" [Unspecified,New]
<FIFOd[a]> Any idea why my mouse scroll will would be sending right clicks when scrolling?
<reisio> FIFOd[a]: your mouse has a lot of extra buttons
<reisio> or your right button is broken
<reisio> or your context menu keyboard button is
<MaxSan> operation not permited to switch to another use
<reisio> MaxSan: try from CTRL+ALT+F2, then
<reisio> you can get back with +F7
<FIFOd[a]> reisio: I think this fixed it gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse middle-button-enabled true
<MaxSan> ahhh
<MaxSan> i knew was something it could switch
<MaxSan> i forgot i need the fn key to get this too lol
<MaxSan> so you recommend i clear the .cache?
<MaxSan> i have an inclination there is no HDD to boot
<reisio> FIFOd[a]: gj
<MaxSan> as after a while it asked to install an update, wouldnt run said couldnt get 6mb
<reisio> MaxSan: as a first test, yup
<aguitel> reisio: maybe kernel issue?
<reisio> MaxSan: no... if you can login as guest, it's just some configuration issue with your home dir
<aeyesi> DPI thing resolved :3
<reisio> aguitel: hrmm?
<aguitel> reisio: no driver at this time
<intrader> Anyone On 14.04.1  problem with Google Chrome . I downloaded and installed the .deb file offered by Google. The only way I find to start chrome is from terminal as `google-chrome-stable`, There are errors as given by http://pastebin.com/tHh5WuPd; it starts in a window and places icon in taskbar. The icon disappears when google closes; the browser functions.
<reisio> aguitel: watch that bug
<odisa> intrader: can't you just make a new .desktop for Chrome?
<MaxSan> cache removed
<MaxSan> reboot n see what happens
<OerHeks> intrader, start it again, click on the icon and lock it ?
<odisa> ^ or that
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  how did you do it, i'm curious
<aeyesi> MonkeyDust most of manuals dont work or pointing to depreceated config called .Xdefaults ... instead... used .Xresources (it ddoes not exist it need to be created) and paste stuff there...
<intrader> odisa, no familiar with .desktop on ubuntu
<aeyesi> i had netbook with 1024x600 so i lowered DPi to 75 and it is still nice + much more informations :3
<intrader> OerHeks, does not do anything when locked and I click
<OerHeks> intrader, remove chrome and install again, be sure to use -purge
<intrader> OerHeks, what is the command to remove with purge
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get purge
<lvecsey> hello. i just upgraded to 14.04 LTS (desktop) and my home directory has the same userid permissions, however when I log into the graphical enivornment I get kicked out right away. guest account seems to log in for the graphical session just fine. any ideas?
<OerHeks> intrader, i think you need ppa-purge, as chrome installs a ppa
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<odisa> intrader: just "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/Chrome.desktop" and type "[Dekstop Entry]", then on a new line: "Name=Chrome", and on a new line "Exec=google-chrome-stable", and on a new line, optionally "Icon=path/to/icon"
<odisa> no quotes, and press Ctrl O to save
<odisa> then "sudo chmod +x Chrome.desktop" while in the same folder
<odisa> then it should show up in your unity search bar
<odisa> open it, lock it to launcher, done
<intrader> odisa, on earlier ubuntus there was an icon with four squares from which you could choose workspaces (desktop?)
<MaxSan> doesnt work
<MaxSan> same thing
<MaxSan> blank ui, only wallpaper showing
<odisa> intrader: yes.. I don't see how that;s relevant though
<AMD-Z> Hi
<MaxSan> running dist-upgrade so i know everything is as expected
<AMD-Z> Anyone having trouble?
<intrader> OerHeks, is the command to remove/purge `sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable -purge`?
<MaxSan> generally lol
<AMD-Z> you can also try 'sudo apt-get purge programname'
<AMD-Z> if im right
<aeyesi> AMD-Z if u find out why is one notebook i have freezin (lubuntu 14.04.1 64bit) i would be greatfull/thankfull(?) (:
<AMD-Z> When does it freeze?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove packagename , but you should use ppa-purge
<intrader> odisa, I don't know what the desktop has to do with chrome - lost...
<odisa> a .desktop is a launcher file
<AMD-Z> odisa like a shortcut right?
<odisa> correct AMD-Z
<odisa> though not entirely, but yes
<AMD-Z> a shortcut with extended properties
<Guest650> hi
<Fogest> I have a 4th screen I am trying to setup on a PC. 3 screens was working fine before, but now with the 4th they all display the desktops and wallpapers and such however I can only get my mouse to go to the first two screens. I am unable to get to the other 2 for some reason. I am using Nvida xserver. What might be wrong here?
<MaxSan> still nothing after login
<MaxSan> its there any way i can get verbose output of what ishappening on login
<p34k> hello people i tried to install the virtual machine additions from the mounted virtual drive
<MaxSan> then i can work out maybe wtf is halting it
<AMD-Z> MaxSan use dmesg in terminal
<odisa> Fogest: I had the same issue earlier.. try to move the mouse with some more distance
<AMD-Z> u can also look at your log files
<aeyesi> AMD-Z It freezes randomly (:
<aeyesi> tottaly randomly
<aeyesi> it uses properitary nvidia drivers (some beta ones)
<Fogest> odisa: not working
<AMD-Z> aeyesi: does your laptop have hybrid graphics?
<odisa> Fogest: The launcher isn't working or what?
<aeyesi> yes Intel + Nvidia optimus
<p34k> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp55330864 can someone help me with this
<aeyesi> AMD-Z It has Intel with nvidia = creepy optimus
<AMD-Z> aeyesi: did you setup with bumblebee?
<aeyesi> nope
<aeyesi> just some native nvidia app
<Fogest> odisa: No it is all there and looks like it is working I just can't move my mouse over to the other screens.
<odisa> sorry Fogest , got you mixed up with someone else
<intrader> OerHeks,  result of `sudo apt-get --ppa-purge autoremove google-chrome-stable` is 'E: Sens'e ppa is not understood, try true or false.
<AMD-Z> aeyesi: the best you could try is uninstall the nvidia driver, and check if the freezes still occur without the nvidia enabled, when its working without, you could try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<odisa> Hmm.. do you have a function key on your keyboard Fogest ?
<MonkeyDust> p34k  what is that wall of text about, please state your problem shorter
<aeyesi> AMD-Z mkay
<aeyesi> but is bumblebee better then propiretary nvidia optimus solution?
<AMD-Z> aeyesi: you could also check your Xorg.0.log, and your dmesg; do you know how to view those?
<p34k> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp55330864
<p34k> can someone help me with this
<aeyesi> AMD-Z thanks for help then
<AMD-Z> I don't use the propiretary nvidia optimus because i know bumblebee is always working for me at multiple laptops
<p34k> i cant open my cd drive
<intrader> OerHeks, is the command to remove/purge `sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable -purge`?
<odisa> p34k: you're gonna have to be far more specific than that
<bodhi_zazen> p34k: use KVM / virt-manager
<p34k> this doesnt work sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<odisa> oh
<MonkeyDust> p34k  state the problem in your own words, so we don't have to read all that
<Fogest> odisa: no
<quint> both can access the internet just fine
<quint> so i have two hosts connected to the same access point, both of which are fully connected and are on the same network, i can't access any open ports on either of the devices, disabled ufw, both are clean installs.. what am i missing here?
<p34k> hange to the directory where your CD-ROM drive is mounted and execute as root:
<p34k> sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<p34k> here i dont know how to get to the directory
<odisa> which version of Ubuntu are you running Fogest ?
<intrader> OerHeks, I need to be away for a bit - thanks for help - still need to remove/purge chrome
<OerHeks> intrader, i told you 2x, please read back. USE PPA-PURGE !
<odisa> so I now succesfully installed nVidia drivers, but now Unity seems broken.. Nothing shows on the desktop, the launcher doesn't appear.. only my background image shows, and trying to log in with Gnome doesn't work either
<odisa> what could the issue be?
<alami> hello, how can i find out wich ntp server i'm using?
<AMD-Z> odisa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215016/unity-doesnt-appear-after-installing-nvidia-drivers try this?
<alami> hello, how can i find out wich ntp server i'm using?
<AMD-Z> alami: what do you mean?
<AMD-Z> alami: automatic time sync?
<alami> AMD-Z, i want to the ip address of the ntp server
<odisa> AMD-Z: thanks.. can't believe I didn't find that myself, haha. I'll try, though I had already installed linux-headers-generic
<alami> AMD-Z: my Computer use an ntp server, and i want to find out what's his IP address
<AMD-Z> odisa: u can try to use another driver, using the update sources and selecting another driver there, i've had bad luck with the official driver too
<AMD-Z> akanu: let me search your problem, hold on
<AMD-Z> alami: i think it's ntp.ubuntu.com, try to look for the information you need at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<frib> i can't hibernate in ubuntu 14 -- is there a way to enable it?
<AMD-Z> alami: when i ping ntp.ubuntu.com it tells me the ip address: 91.189.89.199
<AMD-Z> frib: i think this is because you didn't set a pagefile
<AMD-Z> frib: im looking for a solution hold on
<odisa> AMD-Z: I tried what was on that page.. nothing changed
<odisa> What other driver? The whole point was to have the nVidia driver, haha
<tumbajamba> hello guys
<AMD-Z> frib: follow the content of this page to setup hibernation: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<tumbajamba> anybody on?
<frib> thanks AMD-Z
<lvecsey> yes, trying to work with lightdm here so that I can get a regular login. only guest logins working atm
<AMD-Z> odisa: it's hard to help you because im using another OS right now, but ill try to find a page that expains it for you
<tumbajamba> guys
<odisa> AMD-Z: Thanks, I'll try to do the same
<tumbajamba> i just completed my conky plugin
<tumbajamba> wonna give it a try
<tumbajamba> im looking for some testers
<AMD-Z> odisa: try the second post of this page, i hope you will have more luck with that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<AMD-Z> tumbajamba: do you have screenshots? :D
<frib> sudo pm-hibernate doesn't turn my computer off :\
<tumbajamba> hmm
<tumbajamba> no
<tumbajamba> let me do one
<bollullera> join #c++
<odisa> AMD-Z: is that the official nVidia one? My desktop was working fine before I started any of this, but a game I'm playing had some errors after installing a graphical plug-in, and apparently it requires nVidia drivers for that\
<odisa> to work
<intrader> OerHeks, sorry I missed both previous - still unsure how to issue ppa-purge
<AMD-Z> frib: i think i cannot help you, i've not used hibernation for a long time, maybe someone else can help you; you can also try the forum :)
<AMD-Z> odisa: it should work as far as i know :)
<odisa> AMD-Z: hmm I'll try I suppose. though I'll have to revert to nouveau to use the GUI to install that I believe
<intrader> OerHeks, I ran `sudo apt-get --purge autoremove google-chrome-stable` - what else is needed?
<soman> How to output sound to earphones xubuntu 14.04.1? Realtec ALC850
<tumbajamba> ok guys it took some time
<tumbajamba> but here is screenshot from conky plugin i creted
<tumbajamba> http://static-1.nexusmods.com/15/images/110/1196961-1407955962.png
<bubbasaures> soman, Have you checked the sound app?
<tumbajamba> good think about it
<tumbajamba> it is very dynamic and automatically rekognizes how many cpus and stuff your system have
<tumbajamba> via bash script
<nightdemon666> <odisa> how did that end up working out for you?
<soman> bubbasaures: what the app you mean? Media players outputs to speakers
<reisio> soman: is that intel hd audio?
<cturiel> hi
<soman> reisio: Nvidia CK804,  Realtek ALC850
<tumbajamba> hi
<michaelaguiar> If I give a user FTP access to their site on my server, how can I make all new files they create, owned by a specific user, and juse use their group?
<reisio> soman: look at the output of lspci -k, see if it's intel hd audio
<reisio> tumppu: hi
<reisio> soman: if it is, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto#Choosing_Your_Model
<reisio> cturiel: ohio
<soman> reisio: http://pastebin.com/WJ4dVeAW
<reisio> ac97, fancy
<soman> I have to notice that mic works but eraphones no. green and red cables are connected to motherboard. Mic is integrated with eraphones.
<AMD-Z> tumbajamba: looks very nice :) cool that you made that ;)
<soman> instead sound goes to speakers
<marcrs> If I found the correct kernel parameters to make a Laptop work: where can I share the info?
<reisio> soman: check 'alsamixer' for unmuting/volume options
<bubbasaures> marcrs, Make a laptop work? probably not new info if you found it.
<soman> reisio: already done. I picked up all available volumes but no effect
<marcrs> bubbasaures, I found it by trying myriads of combinations of kernel parameters. Its brand new hardware.
<marcrs> for now I posted it on lauchpad and in the HP forums
<bubbasaures> marcrs, sounds good
<marcrs> but i thought there might be databases
<TJ-> marcrs: what is the LP bug # ?
<marcrs> 1356526
<TJ-> bug 1356526
<ubottu> bug 1356526 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "[HP Elitebook 755] wifi and brightness on 14.04 LTS (with solution)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356526
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question. How can I share my WiFi connection via ethernet? I'm using gnome so I don't see the same options, I believe I will have to do it through the terminal.
<TJ-> marcrs: Thanks; I've assigned that bug to myself, I'll see about getting a quirk added
<marcrs> Thanks TJ-
<AMD-Z> -> afk
<ACodingJedi> anyone know go software? I need gonow or gorun to make scripts for the go language
<ACodingJedi> Any clue on going about obtaining it?
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Is there a way to change umask to modify a single permission without playing with bitmasks? SImilar to eg chmod u+x?
<bubbasaures> ACodingJedi, Might be a start. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go
<sinix> hey, nooby question - I was in a directory and wanted to move a file, to that directory, so i wrote "mv /dir1/file.txt ." ..except instead of dot at the end, i wrote comma
<sinix> the file's now gone, but where did it go??
<sinix> it's not where it started, and its not where i wanted it to go
<peapea> hello everyone, is there a way to upgrade directly from 12.04. to 14.04.? update manager tells to upgrade to 12.10. first, can I skip interim versions?
<AMD-Z> sinix: does it show up when you type: 'ls /' ?
<sinix> no
<odisa> I'd presume copying your home folder to another medium and simply installing 14.04 on your 12,04 machine would work
<AMD-Z> sinix: i think i remember
<odisa> and then just pasting it back before you run your 14.04 for the first time
<AMD-Z> sinix: when you go to the directory where you started, do you see a file/folder named ','?
<sinix> AHA
<sinix> yes!
<odisa> lol..
<bubbasaures> peapea, sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<sinix> does mv always create missing directories like that?  ive never noticed and/or tried
<AMD-Z> sinix: haha :D u can rename it by the mv command 'mv file.test new.test'
<Ntemis> hello
<peapea> bubbasaures, sorry for asking, without mention of 14.04. this will upgrade to it?
<AMD-Z> sinix: mv = modifying a file / move file; prob you just renamed it to ','
<aeyesi_> have someone ever experienced fan control on acer aspire one netbooks ? (just curious)
<Ntemis> today i was notified by ubuntu server 12.04.5 that i can upgrade to 14.04.1
<sinix> ahhh, right, so , is the new name, not a directory where the file is
<Ntemis> can someone tell me how much space will be needed for that?
<sinix> super thanks :))
<bubbasaures> peapea, I believe that is the command to get that started.
<Ntemis> my current nand status is this
<Ntemis> Usage of /:   60.8% of 3.24GB
<odisa> aeyesi_: ehm.. I know it's possible if your hardware supports it
<peapea> bubbasaures, are you sure?
<Ntemis> will i be "ok" to start the upgrade?
<AMD-Z> sinix: in this example: yes :P and np ;)
<odisa> I tried it one my Asus, but it wouldn't find the fan controller.. I could look up what program it was that did the scan, though
<Ntemis> anyone?
<aeyesi_> odisa i already tried even to patch bios
<aeyesi_> :D
<AMD-Z> Ntemis: what?
<bubbasaures> peapea, Back it up first and be sure your 12.04 is full of ubuntu repo packages not 3rd party packages. That command will not start a process you can't stop, the upgrade can be stopped during the download but not the install.
<aeyesi_> i succeded but whatever
<odisa> ehm.. I think you need lm-sensors or something IIRC aeyesi_
<aeyesi_> :D
<Ntemis> today i was notified by ubuntu server 12.04.5 that i can upgrade to 14.04.1
<Ntemis> my current nand status is this
<Ntemis> Usage of /:   60.8% of 3.24GB
<aeyesi_> yup
<Ntemis> will i be "ok" to start the upgrade?
<odisa> aeyesi_: ohh so updated the bios enabled you to control fan speed of an aspire one? ( I have two of them, hence my interest)
<aeyesi_> not really i found custom modified bios
<AMD-Z> Ntemis: looks risky since you have low diskspace but ill check what the recommented diskspace is
<aeyesi_> its not official one
<aeyesi_> but it enables some hidden settings
<aeyesi_> such us thermal control states
<Ntemis> AMD-Z: thanks
<aeyesi_> but i didnt found it usefull or better didnt touched it
<odisa> hmm alright then
<AMD-Z> Ntemis: it's recommented to have 5GB free diskspace, and anyway i think it's better to do a clean install instead of upgrading, upgrading can make wierd problems..
<AMD-Z> Ntemis: you can also try it tough, since im talking about a clean install and not the disk space required for a upgrade but a clean installation
<peapea> bubbasaures, i was googling, and found 'do-release-upgrade' with -s, -d but not with -p in the first five pages of search results..sorry for repeated question, but -p is ok?
<peapea> also not in the first ten :)
<Ntemis> thanks AMD-Z
<bubbasaures> peapea, Dude running it will not brick your computer, If it was incorrect orf dangerous the channel would comment.
<odisa> AMD-Z: I tried the nvidia-current-updates but the problem persists..
<odisa> is Xorg what communicates between Xorg and the driver?
<odisa> between Unity and the driver*
<AMD-Z> odisa: hm, yes wait
<TJ-> peapea: "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" to ensure the 12.04 system is totally up to date, then "do-release-upgrade" should offer you a direct upgrade to 14.04.1
<daftykins> peapea: it's fine, but naturally ahead of doing an upgrade you have made backups? :)
<AMD-Z> odisa: you should delete the old xorg config
<AMD-Z> odisa: when this file wasn't deleted by uninstall of the previous driver then the problem would still persist
<odisa> in the X11 folder? tried that, but I couldn't find xorg.conf
<odisa> I'll try again
<AMD-Z> odisa: there is another folder in it; just search trough it for the config file
<peapea> bubbasaures, ok, thank you! :) daftykins, yes, I did, thank you! TJ- I'll run the commands, thank you!
<odisa> AMD-Z: thanks, booting up now and I'll check
<odisa> AMD-Z: removing the xorg.conf.[numbers] file didn't work, but there's also a xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original file in there
<odisa> shouldn't remove that right?
<AMD-Z> odisa: you could try to restore it as xorg.conf, but I don't think that should work too.. I've had this problem too but I can't remember what I did to fix this atm..
<peapea> I got this error when I ran 'do-release-upgrade -p' : paste.ubuntu.com/8038824
<AMD-Z> odisa: brb, i have to do something
<odisa> AMD-Z: No I doubt that too.. Ok.
<odisa> ls x*
<odisa> woops wrong keyboard
<Ilyes000> OH MY GOOOD !
<aeyesi_> :o
<peapea> TJ- I got this error when I ran 'do-release-upgrade -p' : paste.ubuntu.com/8038824
<bubbasaures> peapea, You sure you are in 12.04?
<bubbasaures> peapea, what does lsb_release -a show
<peapea> bubbasaures, it is correct, it shows ubuntu, 12.04.4, 12.04. and precise
<bubbasaures> peapea, No proxies you can  run a regular update no errors?
<SecretFire> hello, when I installed ubuntu 14.04, i did not unmount my external hard drive and as a result, now when I try to access the files on the device I am receiving an Input/Output error, can someone help me with this?
<peapea> bubbasaures, no, I just ran update manager, and update-upgrade on command line
<peapea> all ok
<bubbasaures> peapea, I would change the repo in software sources just to check.
<daftykins> peapea: dist-upgrade? :)
<peapea> daftykins, I haven't run this one now
<kristenbb> what to do if the desktop (system error, maybe nouveau/gpu related) doesn't start after the proposed upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.1 ?
<daftykins> peapea: if your precise install were fully updated it would read 12.04.5 right now
<bubbasaures> peapea, Another user asked you to I beleive, tought you had.
<daftykins> peapea: see what you get with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: did you restart your computer?
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : not yet
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: try that :)
<SecretFire> if that doesnt work i might just format it with gparted
<peapea> bubbasaures, you're right, I overlooked it as normal upgrade. but I ran dist-upgrade now, too, and it is done with '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded'
<bubbasaures> kristenbb, Post the error, have you tried a safe x boot from recovery?
<peapea> daftykins, it is the same, '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded'
<bubbasaures> peapea,  never upgrade so I will leave you with those that know more.
<bubbasaures> I*
<kristenbb> bubbasaures: i dont really have an error, the desktop just remains sort-of blank after the login screen. no i have not, how to?
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | kristenbb this or the recovery gui safe x
<ubottu> kristenbb this or the recovery gui safe x: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<peapea> bubbasaures, thank you very much for your help! I also havent done it for years
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : no luck
<kristenbb> is 14.04 supposed to support the same computers that 12.04 did ? This one is fairly old (about 10 years)
<intrader> Anyone, I am using xchat - I am unable to scroll past 8 pages - I have lost thread I was following on chrome on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<daftykins> kristenbb: hello again. how old are we talking?
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: the easiest way is just a format, is there important information on it?
<SecretFire> yea but i can replace it over time
<bubbasaures> intrader, There is a limit to scroll back, the preferences has a change
<daftykins> kristenbb: as in, can you share the specification?
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: I should just go for a format then, what you can try as last is: 'sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt' followed by 'ls -la /mnt'
<kristenbb> daftykins: hello :). About 10 years, it may not have the required graphic hardware ? in some of the errors/letters that sometimes appear, i see words like 'gpu', 'nouveau'...
<AMD-Z> SecretFire:  sdb can be anything, it must be your external harddrive
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : its weird i get the I/O error and then it automatically mounts again
<intrader> bubbasaures, got it - thanks
<kristenbb> daftykins: I think 2GB ram, maybe 2 cores. it's a laptop.
<daftykins> kristenbb: if you could install the package "pastebinit" then run "lspci | pastebinit" we could get an idea of what graphics that is
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: maybe some sectors are damaged, try to recover some files, format it and look if it still occurs, if it still occurs then you should check the disk for broken sectors / recovery
<SecretFire> i tried everything
<SecretFire> i cant save anything
<kristenbb> daftykins: i don't have the laptop at hand, i'm just talking from memory :(
<SecretFire> makes me want to cry :(
<kristenbb> daftykins: but it doesn't get to a point where i could launch a terminal
<daftykins> kristenbb: ah i see. well, 12.04.5 is still LTS until 2017 so there'd be no hurry to upgrade. dual-core and 2GB RAM sounds fine for 14.04 though - if it feels slow, i'd consider going with xubuntu instead
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: hmm.. i see
<daftykins> kristenbb: oh so doesn't start up successfully? yeah definitely try xubuntu :)
<SecretFire> it renamed it to /dev/sdd just now it was /dev/sdc1
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : is msdos partition table ok
<samthewildone> isn't there a easier paint tool for ubuntu
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: do you use dualboot with windows?
<samthewildone> gimp is a pain
<kristenbb> daftykins: i'd like to fix it with minimum effort, i don't have access to the laptop and i wont be the one fixing it. what would you recommend to keep the data the way it was ?
<samthewildone> especially with Unity
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : yes
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: I would format it in windows for being sure, you can use msdos but im not sure
<daftykins> kristenbb: err, after reinstall? i'd have an external hard disk to backup to, then backup the user's /home on it
<CapriKornus> Hello, I am upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 but it's stuck since the past hour. What should I do?
<kristenbb> daftykins: but is there no way to just fix this "driver" issue ? assuming it can be fixed ? or does 14.04 not support old laptops ?!
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Move the windows around and be sure nothing is hiding
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : i kind of see what is going on it keeps mounting to a new location like /dev/sdd /dev/sde
<OerHeks> samthewildone, type paint in softwarecenter, lots of them
<kristenbb> daftykins: basically the user just pressed upgrade without knowing what it meant, and is now  stuck because the desktop doesn't launch. i'd like to get him back the way it was, or fix the graphical issue
<CapriKornus> bubbasaures: Nopes, I checked, nothing is hiding behind it
<intrader> CapriKornus, upgrading from 12.04 took 6 hrs - I am upgrading on lenovo t61p
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Stuck means what exactly?
<CapriKornus> intrader: It's been 4 hour for me till now, but at no point was it stuck
<CapriKornus> bubbasaures: Atm it is showing "Preparing xfonts-utils"
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: I have to go, talk you later, i guess someone else can help you out
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : thanks
<AMD-Z> SecretFire: goodluck ;)
<intrader> CapriKornus, sorry I am not knowledgeable enough - good luck
<daftykins> kristenbb: oh i see, first step would be identifying a fault in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - likely the drivers have knackered up. if it's trying to use nvidia you could remove all nvidia* packages, if it's using nouveau i'd need more info really
<SecretFire> AMD-Z : im gonna need it
<CapriKornus> and in Terminal it says "Unpacking ttf-mscorefonts-installer (versions and stuff)
<CapriKornus> intrader: Thanks
<kristenbb> daftykins: and how to get to a point where i could do all that ?
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Ah that is 3rd party, usually part of the restricted extras.
<daftykins> kristenbb: either from a LiveCD, or just try to access a TTY instead of the working X session (Ctrl)+Alt+F1 -> F6
<kristenbb> daftykins: ok and from a TTY, what commands to launch to remove all nvidia packages ?
<CapriKornus> bubbasaures: Can anything be done? If not, can I cancel the current upgrade and restart it?
<wrongplace> i need help regarding convertall
<wrongplace> it doesnt work for me
<wrongplace> all it shows its "converting", but never returns a result
<wrongplace> frustrating
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Probably someone knows this area, at least better than me for a good answer.
<daftykins> kristenbb: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<CapriKornus> Okay thanks for trying
<mekhami> hey all, i'm trying to download a package. It wants me to add a line to my sources.list.. how can i do this from the command line
<kristenbb> daftykins: could it just be that the graphical card doesn't support 3D ? I remember that in earlier ubuntu versions, one had the opportunity to have unity 2D or unity 3D, and then unity 3D was used by default. What version was that choice made in ?
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Chances are you will have to stop it and run a command to restart it, just wait for help.
<daftykins> kristenbb: it'll definitely be needing graphics working properly to show the desktop yeah, so i'd just identify the card model from 'lspci' and go from there, nouveau should work fine for most all older systems though
<daftykins> kristenbb: it's hard to give you any more suggestions without knowing more sadly
<intrader> Anyone following the trouble with google chrome. I have removed it via `sudo apt-get --purge autoremove google-chrome-stable` and then followed  instructions at http://tecadmin.net/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu/. It is workable except for minor problems: 1. starts only from terminal, 2. errors to terminal as shown b http://pastebin.com/ged28xcU oastebin
<odisa> AMD-Z: apparently Unity Plugin was disabled.. I enabled it in ccsm, but still no go.. any ideas?
<odisa> intrader: create a launcher for it, and it should not be restricted to terminal
<klemax> Hello, I have nokia booklet 3g. I got some sound issue such as the sound of crackling.
<kristenbb> daftykins: but please do teach me a bit of the different cases that could be going on, so that i can help the user fix it. So far, what I seem to understand is that you suggest to run 'sudo lscpi' from ctrl+alt+F1, which will tell what driver the gpu is using, and then, assuming it's using nvidia (which it probably is), just remove all nvidia packages with sudo apt-get remove nvidia*, and restart the computer, which will then fall back to nouveau.
<bubbasaures> klemax, What ubuntu release, and crackling on what speakers, or headphones?
<daftykins> kristenbb: no need for sudo with lspci, nope. reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log is handy too, it'll be quite obvious in that file how to realise if something's wrong.
<klemax> bubbasaures: while watching some videos on youtube...
<CapriKornus> bubbasaures: Any idea how much time I should wait? It's been an hour almost I think
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, I meant wait for help basically, are you backed up?
<kristenbb> daftykins: anything else i should know ? is there a tool from command line to choose the default driver to use ?
<klemax> bubbasaures: and ubuntu 12.04
<CapriKornus> bubbasaures: Not really (oops)
<daftykins> kristenbb: that would be a moot point after removing all nvidia* packages. unfortunately experience can't really be taught!
<bubbasaures> klemax, And the computer, or external speakers or headphones and is this every sound you are accessing? Read te questions carefully.
<CapriKornus> I had a portable 1 TB HDD, but it crashed last month, so I couldn't
<odisa> kristenbb: I just happened to be messing around with installing nVidia drivers, and can confirm purging nvidia* reverts the driver back to nouveau
<kristenbb> daftykins: hehe. but maybe you can tell me, from your experience, what are the most common cases and their solution for this problem :)
<klemax> bubbasaures: computer or external speakers.
<TJ-> kristenbb: To know which driver is used, you'll need "lspci -k", I usually recommend "lspci -knn" so that the device [vendor:product] is shown, which is what device drivers match to
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, Without a backup I can't feel confident.
<bubbasaures> klemax, Every single sound instance?
<kristenbb> TJ-: thanks i'll be sure to try that
<CapriKornus> Just my luck
<kristenbb> odisa: thanks for the info
<klemax> bubbasaures: yeah exactly.
<david38400> I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and cups isnt working properly. Can anyone help please
<bubbasaures> klemax, Not sure really, does it do this from a live as well?
<klemax> bubbasaures: yes it does, and my audio device is Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)
<odisa> sure thing kristenbb
<kristenbb> daftykins: so to circle back, are you sure that this kind of problem (login showing, but desktop not showing afterwards, with 'system error' (asking to send the report) and some white lines about gpu and such) could be related to a wrong gpu driver ?
<klemax> bubbasaures: is it related to kernel?
<bubbasaures> klemax, No ideas.
<klemax> bubbasaures: ok thanks for your interest.
<odisa> so while on the topic of nVidia drivers.. I've been trying to get it to work, and with some help I've managed to succesfully install the nvidia driver, but Unity / the desktop is just frozen.. the only way to get anything on it is from tty and using export DISPLAY=:0
<odisa> kristenbb: oh, sounds like we're having similar issues
<daftykins> odisa: not if you login and see a picture, no
<daftykins> kristenbb: hmm, i'd try a unity reset first too, info available online
<daftykins> i must go now unfortunately, so good luck
<odisa> daftykins: ohh good point
<kristenbb> daftykins: :(
<kristenbb> daftykins: will you be there tomorrow, at around the same hour ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: hmm, hard to say. will you have the laptop then? i'm sure anyone will be able to help at that time.
<kristenbb> daftykins: ok i'll try again tomorrow, thx.
<bubbasaures> !pm | CapriKornus
<ubottu> CapriKornus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bubbasaures> CapriKornus, I normally have PM off.
<bubbasaures> PMing without asking is not a good idea
<CapriKornus> Sorry
<CapriKornus> Hi, I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 and the installer has become stuck from the past 1 hour. Can anyone help please? Or is it possible to revert the changes?
<reisio> CapriKornus: so you're reinstalling?
<CapriKornus> reisio: No, I got the upgrade option today for 12.04 to 14.04, so I was doing that
<reisio> oh okay
<TJ-> CapriKornus: The upgrader generate logs as it works, you should check the ends of those out for clues as to where/if it as got stuck
<CapriKornus> reisio: But it is stuck now, so I don't know what to do, hoping someone might help out. Can't even open System Monitor
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Can you tell me location of log file please?
<TJ-> CapriKornus: I *think* they'll be at "/var/log/dist-upgrade/" or something similar - look for the most recently changed directories with "ls -latr /var/log" to identify the most recent log changes
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Alright I will check it out now
<CapriKornus> TJ-: So I checked the log files and under apt-term.log, the log has gone much ahead than what it is showing me on screen. So hopefully it is working in background, do you think?
<TJ-> CapriKornus: is the CPU usage doing more than idling too?
<CapriKornus> TJ-: According to log file, the last line it is showing me is line 11932, but log file extends to 12808 lines atm
<CapriKornus> TJ-: I don't know, I can't open System Monitor :(
<TJ-> CapriKornus: "top" in the terminal
<peapea> TJ- what could be wrong with my failed upgrade?
<CapriKornus> TJ-: It's showing me a system monitor of sorts, what should I check for in that?
<Irishluck83> i have a driver issue hope someone can help me with
<Kaco> good evening
<Irishluck83> when i put the live cd my wireless was not working... i have an intel xeon E3 1200 series, when i go to additional drives it doesn't show...can anyone help
<TJ-> CapriKornus: do you see any processes using more than say 1-2% of CPU time, consistently? Which would indicate they are doing something more than waiting around
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Well, there's chrome, xorg, gnome-shell but other than those, nothing
<TJ-> CapriKornus: You can press "i" to toggle the reporting on idle processes, leaving them off makes it easier to watch the active processes
<TJ-> CapriKornus: But it sounds like the installer might have stalled at some point... it's latest logs should show what it is doing and I seem to recall there should be timestamps so you know when things last happened
<CapriKornus> TJ-: the same as I mentioned earlier, plus kworker and gnome-term
<CapriKornus> TJ-: I will check again
<netlar> What are those desktop widgets called, like the active clock and stuff
<Extensa5630G> is ubuntu debian sid? :O
<reisio> netlar: desktop widgets
<genii> Extensa5630G: The short answer is "no".
<reisio> gnome shell extensions?
<reisio> gadgets?
<netlar> reisio: yes what are they called
<reisio> that's what they're called
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Under main.log, last line is "2014-08-14 00:01:39,252 DEBUG got a conffile-prompt from dpkg for file: '/etc/bluetooth/main.conf'"
<root____> Hi ppl!
<netlar> reisio: well where can I get these
<reisio> hi root
<bubbasaures> Extensa5630G, ubuntu is pulled from the unstable but developed under ubuntu.
<reisio> netlar: gnome.org
<reisio> Extensa5630G: yes it is
<Extensa5630G> bubbasaures: so it is very close to debian sid?
<netlar> reisio: they are the active ones?
<CapriKornus> TJ-: It is 2:28 AM my time, so it's been almost an hour
<reisio> Extensa5630G: incredibly close
<Extensa5630G> reisio: hey
<reisio> hey
<TJ-> CapriKornus: That suggests somewhere on the screen should be a dialog asking for input...have you tried minimising all other windows to see if it is hidden?
<bubbasaures> Extensa5630G, Not close enough to mix installs if that is the issue.
<reisio> it isn't :)
<TJ-> CapriKornus: Sounds like a prompt asking about the Bluetooth (bluez) package's config file changes
<Extensa5630G> bubbasaures: sorry what you mean by mixing installs?
<reisio> Extensa5630G: he was guessing what you were interested in
<bubbasaures> Extensa5630G, What is your end goal?
<netlar> Well as usual thanks lol
<reisio> he was trying to decide between Debian and Ubuntu
<reisio> but didn't know that Ubuntu was based on Debian unstable
<reisio> he's here for confirmation
<Extensa5630G> bubbasaures: i'm wondering in this darkness of illiteracy
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Yes it was there earlier about the modified config file. I went with overwrite of my manual config. That was earlier than the stuck part
<bubbasaures> Extensa5630G, Are you trying to choose a distro?
<TJ-> CapriKornus: Hmmm, did the dialog not properly go away I wonder?
<Extensa5630G> bubbasaures: debian wheezy cannot support most of my gaming activities in linux, and ubuntu seems to be the suitable one, given that i want to learn linux and sys admin , so i came to get answers
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Also no more hidden input screens, I don't have anything open except the upgrade, chrome for chat, nautilus and terminal
<TJ-> CapriKornus: I'm not sure then, the logs seem to indicate it is still awaiting the input
<root____> exit
<root____> quit
<root____> bye
<bubbasaures> Extensa5630G, More specific questions would help, while understanding this is a support channel on installs or trying to install ubuntu.
<Extensa5630G> d'oh
<reisio> well he already got his answer
<bubbasaures> yes I'm really ignoring you reisio
<BadBoy203> hey
 * Extensa5630G hides in reisio 's pocket.
<reisio> bubbasaures: I believe you
<reisio> BadBoy203: heyo
<bubbasaures> no faking
<reisio> bubbasaures: :)
<BadBoy203> heyyyyyyy
<BadBoy203> !
<CapriKornus> TJ-: According to apt-term.log, the input was @ line 2721, but then it has proceeded to line 12808 where it is now stuck
<CapriKornus> So quite a bit of work was done after that
<Extensa5630G> bubbasaures: my question was wondering whether it is worth it to move from debian(wheezy in my case) to ubuntu for a distro that supports most of the games in the linux world and the sys admin and linux coding stuff
<jotik> there's many, even catholic online (!!!) is posting them: http://catholic.org/news/international/middle_east/story.php?id=56490 http://catholic.org/news/international/middle_east/story.php?id=56507
<jotik> sry, wrong channel!
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am going to be reformatting my computer to install 14.04 properly, because the upgrade messed up plenty of things...What is the best way to backup my home folder?! so I can keep all the file permissions and be able to access all my SSH keys, etc
<reisio> Extensa5630G: why not just move to debian unstable
<jotik> YOU PROBABLY DON'T WANT TO LOOK AT THOSE LINKS
<bubbasaures> !ot | jotik
<ubottu> jotik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins> bubbasaures: He knows, he apologised.
<jotik> bubbasaures: I'm sorry.
<Extensa5630G> reisio: folks advised me to keep the stable, the unstable is buggy enough to be avoided
<bubbasaures> good for them
<TJ-> CapriKornus: OK... well you're the guy on the spot, with the resources, I can't really help much more. You could look at all the running processes and their command lines and figure out if one of those is related to the installer and suggests it might be stuck doing something, I use "ps -efly" for that
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Probably best to use external storage.  Burn it to a DVD, or use rsync to copy it, use tar to create a tarball and copy it somewhere safe.
<Psil0Cybin> that is what i do not understnad, can i use a hard drive? The laptop in question does not have a CD Drive.
<Psil0Cybin> Is there a guide so i do not ask simple questions here on how to use rsync?
<Psil0Cybin> how to properly, transfer over information so  i do not lose permissions etc
<BadBoy203> i have a problem when i open intrenet explorer in ubuntu it crashes
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Of course you can use a hard drive for backup.
<Psil0Cybin> well its an external drive, so i would format it to be ext4? correct?
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Psil0Cybin> prior to putting my files there.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: If the external drive is an ext filesystem you can just copy the files.
<Psil0Cybin> really? wow
<Psil0Cybin> that seems simple..
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: If it's not, you can still preserve ownershio & permissions by using tar.
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Ok, I will check that out
<Psil0Cybin> oh wowww...okay
<Psil0Cybin> i need to read those links prior to doing this
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: The file attributes will be stored inside the tarball and can be restored.
<Psil0Cybin> so mayybe ill make a back up both methods just incase, make a tar ball and just try and copy the files onto the hard drive with that is ext4
<Psil0Cybin> just incase
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: You can also create a compressed tarball easily using bzip or gzip.  bzip is generally the most efficient.
<Psil0Cybin> wowowow, that easy huh
<Psil0Cybin> and when i install the new system i can just copy over all the files....
<Psil0Cybin> and it should be good to go?
<jhutchins> cd /home && tar -czvf backup.tgz ./myhomedir
<Psil0Cybin> or do i need to do some manual configurations in order to adapt to my old changes.
<CapriKornus> TJ-: I'm sorry, I can make neither heads nor tails of that. Is it possible for you to look at if I paste it?
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Configuration changes in /esc might be something to preserve, but if you're not upgrading then there's no way to handle changes in syntax.
<CapriKornus> TJ-: I'm sorry, I can make neither heads nor tails of that. Is it possible for you to look at if I paste it?
<mlindner> How do I make rsyslog read a new config file
<mlindner> I put a config file in /etc/rsyslog.d/ but its not routing to the specified file
<mlindner> the file doesnt exist
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: When I'm migrating to a new system I will sometimes create a backup of esc, but rather than restore it I'll copy it to a backup location on the new server so that I can compare old config files with new ones.
<mlindner> does rsyslog not create a file if it doesn't exist?
<Psil0Cybin> jhutchins, so would i also backl up /etc/ or erc
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> that is a good idea!
<Psil0Cybin> so i would back up
<jhutchins> mlindner: It can.  Restart it.
<Psil0Cybin>  "/home" "/etc" and "/var" just incase?
<Psil0Cybin> i mostly just want my SSH keys, GPG Keys, etc, inforamtion that is uniqie
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot recreate
<Psil0Cybin> so im thinking the home directory might even be enough
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: I don't think you need /var unless you're using mysql for soemthing
<guntbert> Psil0Cybin: please don't press <enter> so often
<Psil0Cybin> jhutchins, if im using ext4 hard drive, could i not just open up the home directory on my newly installed machine and just copy and paste files over? sorry I did not understand that simple question...or is it more complex?
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Possibly crontabs in /var/spool/cron and mail in /var/spool/mail.
<mlindner> jhutchins: I tried that
<CapriKornus> TJ-: Please see if this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039550/
<mlindner> jhutchins: file not created
<mlindner> jhutchins: even tried restarting my system and no luck
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Yes, that will work.
<Psil0Cybin> Okay sounds amazing!
<jhutchins> mlindner: Possibly you need to create the file yourself (and in logrotate).
<mlindner> jhutchins: so it doesn't create the files automatically?
<mlindner> jhutchins: whats the proper way of doing this?
<Hammerhead2011-S> I can't be the only one seeing this, wireshark capture options screen won't resize and it's driving me crazy!
<Hammerhead2011-S> The buttons to cancel or save the options is below the bottom of the screen. Has anyone else seen this???
<jhutchins> mlindner: You might pastebin your conf file and maybe someone will recognise what's going on.
<dluzius> need help setting up dual boot Ubuntu on my w8 laptop
<Hammerhead2011-S> Ubuntu 13.10
<bubbasaures> eol | Hammerhead2011-S
<bubbasaures> !eol | Hammerhead2011-S
<ubottu> Hammerhead2011-S: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> Hammerhead2011-S, left ALT + left mouse button to grab an move the window
<bubbasaures> !uefi | dluzius
<ubottu> dluzius: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bubbasaures> dluzius, Make a unallocated space for ubuntu using the widows disk manager
<mlindner> jhutchins: hmm ok, its dead simple though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039570/
<Hammerhead2011-S> eol?!?! that is your answer??? Lame. The window will not resize, that does not mean jump onto the 14 bandwagon and battle driver issues all over again....no way.
<Hammerhead2011-S> anyone else have a real suggestion
<bubbasaures> dluzius, I would image/clone that windows to an external and have a recovery or install disc to cover any possibilities.
<bubbasaures> Hammerhead2011-S, Only support you will get here is limited to be honest.
<mlindner> jhutchins: any idea?
<OerHeks> Hammerhead2011-S, time to read back, i gave a solution
<bubbasaures> Hammerhead2011-S, 14.04 has 5 years support if you want to be set, so did 12.04.
<CapriKornus> Hi, Installation stuck while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. Can someone please help restart it or revert to my earlier system?
<Hammerhead2011-S> hahah perfect timing!
<Hammerhead2011-S> <OerHeks> that only moves the entire window not "resize" it.
<OerHeks> Hammerhead2011-S, then you can grab the top or corner, can't you?
<MaxSan> not sure if the folks who were here earlier helping me are still about
<MaxSan> but i have had zero luck with ubuntu
<MaxSan> tried deleteing the ~/.cache
<MaxSan> update and dist-update
<MaxSan> still just does nothing on login
<MaxSan> no idea what to do
<peapea> bubbasaures, something seems to be moving suddenly, update-distupgrade adds a lot of new packages now :)
<aguitel> synaptic touchpad is not working in my laptop asus X550LA ,any tips ?
<CapriKornus> Hi, Installation stuck while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. Can someone please help restart it or revert to my earlier system?
<SecretFire> I am trying to create a partition table on my external hard drive so that I can format it in ubuntu, but I am unable to because it says it is write protected and causes a Input/Output error on read of disk, can someone help me with this?
<david38400> Can anyone help me with printing problems please. I have just today upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and my printer doesnt work.Dont know where to start
<irreverant> is the command to unsinstal sudo apt-get delete xchat?
<irreverant> i know sudo apt-get install xchat
<irreverant> what takes it off
<CapriKornus> Hi, Installation stuck while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. Can someone please help restart it or revert to my earlier system?
<dluzius> I used to create a live cd from the downloaded .iso file, and boot to this. did it with various distros for last 5 yrs. no major problems, but new acer laptop has no optical drive and uses uefi, so I am completely lost. need simple step by step help, pls.
<k1l_> irreverant: apt-get remove. or apt-get purge if you want to get rid of all config files, too
<david38400> can anyone please tell me how to open a i386 deb.tar.gz file
<david38400> CapriKornus, I have just today upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and am having problems too
<SecretFire> I am trying to create a partition table on my external hard drive so that I can format it in ubuntu, but I am unable to because it says it is write protected and causes a Input/Output error on read of disk, can someone help me with this?
<CapriKornus> david38400: Luck is not on our side. my upgrade is stuck half way
<Hammerhead2011-S> <OerHeks> sorry had to step away, yes I can grab the corner but the window DOES NOT adjust in size
<david38400> CapriKornus, I though upgrading would be a good thing, but...... I can't use my printer there is a problem and nobody seems to want to help
<OerHeks> Hammerhead2011-S, can't help you, good luck
<irreverant> apt-get purge xchat?
<jhutchins> david38400: tar files don't care about architecture.
<jhutchins> david38400: Your filemanager should know how to open it, you can gunzip then un-tar it, or you can tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<jhutchins> david38400: It's more likely that no-one currently on understands what's wrong or knows the solution.
<david38400> jhutchins, I dont know Ubuntu 14.04 at all so just don't know where to start
<david38400> thanks for helping though. Any ideas
<CapriKornus> david38400: I just saw your question and this popped up when googled: http://askubuntu.com/questions/344865/how-to-install-a-deb-tar-gz-file . Have you tried it?
<jhutchins> david38400: We would need to know what printer you're trying to get working and what steps you've taken so far, as well as what specifically happened when you took them.
<david38400> jhutchins, its a canon pixma mp250 I go to print and nothing happens.
<david38400> CapriKornus, Thanks will check it out. Good luck with your problem.
<CapriKornus> david38400: good luck to you too
<jhutchins> david38400: Last time I printed with Ubuntu it used cups.  Point a browser to localhost:631 and see what happens.
<jhutchins> david38400: THere is probably a front-end for setting up the printer in System Settings (don't have an ubuntu handy to check).
<SecretFire> can someone help me format and partition my hard drive?
<Kaco> hello
<JohnTalent> what file permission should /tmp have?
<k1l_> JohnTalent: 1777
<el3phanten> Hi might it work to install ubuntu touch on a sony xperia lt15i. I am aware of risks
<k1l_> !touch | el3phanten
<ubottu> el3phanten: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<el3phanten> ty ubottu
<mlsteele000000> oops, sorry.
<snilocks> Hello there, noob here: could someone help me with adb? I'm trying to root an old android phone through the shell, but apparently the build I'm using is production, and won't grant me root access. Do I have to install a custom build, or would I have to make one myself?
<basiclaser> hey guys, im on ubuntu, I need to make a gif from a video file. Can you suggest any software?
<OerHeks> ffmpeg -i video_origin.avi gif_anime.gif
<magic> snilocks: That would probably be better suited for a different channel like #android-dev
<magic> Oops
<magic> #android-root
<OerHeks> if mmpeg complaints, about rgb24 > ffmpeg -i video_origin.avi -pix_fmt rgb24 gif_anime.gif
<k1l_> snilocks: you should better ask the android root/dev guys. we could help with issues with installing adb but not with the android issues
<snilocks> magic: thanks!
<snilocks> k1l_: I appreciate it!
<basiclaser> OerHeks: wow now and simple :D
<OerHeks> basiclaser, have fun
<basiclaser> any way of clipping the gif to a certain time slot?
<basiclaser> any way of clipping the gif to a certain time slot? OerHeks
<dtigue> anyone know how to ban ip addresses using CIDR addresses in iptables without it locking up a server?
<OerHeks> basiclaser, timeslot ?
<basiclaser> OerHeks: for example i just want a gif of 00:02 > 00:07 but the total video is 03:00
<OerHeks> basiclaser, not sure ffmpeg can do that ..
<DVA5912> Hey fellas! Been a while since ive been on here. But i hope you all can help me once again! I have the latest ubuntu setup in the varient of XBMCbuntu works just fine. HTTP is working fine and ssh is my problem! I can connect via SSH to the server and get the login prompt. I put in my credentials just like i would if i was on the servers network but it wont let me log in. Now if i am on the servers network, and i try to access the 
<dtigue> we are trying to set our firewall machine to ban 1.5 billion IPv4 addresses using CIDR but iptables is changing it from, example: 192.168.0.0/24 to 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2, etc. so the hash file goes from 1500 lines using CIDR to 1.5 billion lines or so, it eats up all 8 gigs of RAM on the dedicated firewall machine
<basiclaser> OerHeks: ok thanks i will do research :)
<dtigue> DVA5912: has you sshd config file changed since the upgrade?
<DVA5912> dtigue the SSHD config file hasn't changed since ive installed it, Its a fresh install
<daftykins> DVA5912: what do you mean by 'servers network' ?
<JohnTalent> k1l_: okay, who owns and what group?
<k1l_> root:root
<DVA5912> daftykins My pc is connected to the internet on the same network the server is on. (Clarification: server is 192.168.1.35, im on 192.168.1.145 through the same router). The server has been DMZd
<daftykins> DVA5912: and you say the server is on xbmcbuntu?
<DVA5912> daftykins afirmative
<JohnTalent> k1l_: okay thanks.
<daftykins> DVA5912: and what happens when you enter user+pas, just get denied repeatedly until you hit the maximum retries?
<mlindner> Gah! rsyslog is kicking my butt
<mlindner> it just doesnt do anything it should
<DVA5912> daftykins Afirmative. Where as when im on the same network, it will go in the first time
<dtigue> do you get any errors in your log files ? grep -ir ssh /var/log/*
<broomboy> buonasera
<dtigue> or grep -ir security /var/log/*
<broomboy> avrei bisogno di aiuto..
<daftykins> DVA5912: hang on, so the failed attempt is when you're SSHing in from somewhere else out on the internet?
<dtigue> broomboy: what?
<DVA5912> dtigue im at work right now so i wont be able to get a result for you at this time. Curiously came on here wonderinf if it could be something on my client. ill keep that command and look when i get home
<DVA5912> daftykins that is correct
<Loshki> dtigue: broomboy said "good evening" in Italian...
<DVA5912> so if i ssh into chancehome.noip.me it wont go though, more so if i do it localy @ 192.168.1.35 it does
<Loshki> !it | broomboy
<ubottu> broomboy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DVA5912> Ive also tried the ip of that fqdn and still nothing daftykins
<Loshki> DVA5912: what exactly does "won't go through" mean?
<DVA5912> Loshki "Wont Go Through" means wont authenticate the correct user and pass
<fdjksl> hey, having this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/510470/ubuntu-not-booting-properly-after-update-black-screen-with-cursor
<fdjksl> anyone able to help?
<Loshki> DVA5912: and does the same username/pass work when you log on to the server's console?
<daftykins> DVA5912: could be a firewall config issue, but yeah until you're home we won't get far diagnosing!
<DVA5912> Loshki That is afirmative
<fdjksl> ubuntu won't boot
<Loshki> DVA5912: and it's not root? There are special rules for root logins...
<daftykins> fdjksl: #ubuntu+1 for utopic. it's not final yet
<DVA5912> daftykins wouldnt a firewal config issue phorhibit me from even getting the prompt
<DVA5912> Loshki nope its definently not root
<daftykins> DVA5912: you'd think so, but i've seen crazier things
<fdjksl> so what should i do?
<zo> good evening
<DVA5912> daftykins heh! Well then i shall just wait till i get home. They cant keep me here forever!!! even if i am salaried -.-
<fdjksl> also it might not be a problem with me using an unstable version
<daftykins> fdjksl: well, we can't help you in here when running an unstable version, policy is policy i'm afraid.
<fdjksl> i updated a tonnnn of stuff without looking at what it was
<fdjksl> sigh
<Loshki> fdjksl: Dunno. Drop back to a better supported version?
<fdjksl> not sure how i'll be able to fix this
<daftykins> just join the other channel.
<fdjksl> how?
<DVA5912> fdjksl been there.. My fix was to wipe and reload
<fdjksl> clean install?
<daftykins> fdjksl: well in future don't upgrade to non-final releases.
<fdjksl> i wasn't really paying attention, just hit y to every option in the update thing in GRUG
<fdjksl> *GRUB
<Loshki> daftykins: amen...
<fdjksl> anyway guess i'll do that
 * Loshki and with that, fdjksl disappeared, poof!
<zo> test
<k1l_> failed
<DVA5912> Test => failed... Go to home
<mlindner> Anyone know how to get rsyslog to recognize new config files pointing to new log files without doing a pkill on it?
<Loshki> zo: loud and clear. If you have a Ubuntu support question, ask it now....
<Loshki> mlindner: kill -HUP used to work on many apps to get them to reread their configs. Tried it?
<mlindner> Loshki: yeah no luck
<mlindner> Loshki: it reloads but doesn't grab the new config
<mlindner> so weird
<alberto_> sdfgsd
<Loshki> mlindner: if you can code, I'd look at the source at this point. Not for everyone I understand....
<zo> qu'est ce que je fais ici????
<Loshki> !fr | zo
<ubottu> zo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LaylC> Hello, I'm trying to get apache-mono-server working with a version of mono later than 3.2.8, installing the latest version of mono from source does not seem to have any effect, any ideas how I can achieve this?
<timhansen> good evening, all
<zo> bey
<timhansen> i'm having an issue with a slow wireless connection. i've upgraded my kernel drivers to the latest (3.16.0), but it hasn't resolved anything
<zo> ar mba mis  mten FR ian ato an!!
<LaylC> sooo I guess no one here knows either?
<zo> reinstall et c'est fini
<francis> window 1
<wafflejock> !fr | zo
<ubottu> zo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Loshki> zo: ar mba mis  mten FR ian ato an!!  <-- er, what language is this?
<wafflejock> LaylC, I don't know but apache-mono-server for running C# instead of using IIS?
<emilcardell> Hi.
<wafflejock> Loshki, I can't tell but closest guess from some words was french
<LaylC> wafflejock, apache-mono-server is for running ASP.NET with apache yea
<emilcardell> I'm trying to add Jenkins to sudoers in ubuntu 14.04 and cant get it to work. Anyone got an example line with NOPASSWD?
<wafflejock> Loshki, ah didn't notice you had already ubottued for fr sorry for the repeat all
<wafflejock> emilcardell, yeah one minute
<absk007> how to set zsh as my default in gnome-terminal?
<Loshki> wafflejock: np, I wonder if zo will catch on though...
<wafflejock> emilcardell, oh wait I'm using 12.04
<wafflejock> emilcardell, did the 12.04 setup not work on 14.04?
<emilcardell> nope
<emilcardell> wafflejock: Don't thinks so. Do I need to restart the service using that user?
<zo> Loshki: malagasy
<Loshki> emilcardell: I usually just add the user to the sudo group. Then you need to logout/login again for it to take effect...
<wafflejock> emilcardell, jenkins ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/mkdir, /bin/rm, /bin/cp, /bin/tar, /bin/chown, /sbin/start, /sbin/stop
<wafflejock> emilcardell, think I restarted Jenkins after the change
<Loshki> zo: don't know if we have a group for that!
<wafflejock> sudo service jenkins restart
<Loshki> wafflejock: jenkins is a service?
<wafflejock> yeah it runs as a Java service on port 8080
<wafflejock> I just installed from the repos
<zo> velomadôl e! za nde atory!! bonne nuit
<emilcardell> wafflejock: The pattern in the sudoers file now for root ie is root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<wafflejock> emilcardell, yeah I have the same for root
<LaylC> sooo anyone has any ideas? perhaps a more up to date apt package repo to download it from?
<emilcardell> wafflejock: If I need it for all paths and stuff?
<wafflejock> emilcardell, well it works on all paths I'm just telling it what commands it can use
<wafflejock> I'm not sure how to open that up but I like that it's restricted to some degree
<Loshki> wafflejock: running a lump of java as root makes me nervous, but I suppose it's not much different than running any other program. Still...
<wafflejock> it can only sudo with those commands listed so if I need to do something in a makefile with sudo or whatever I add it
<wafflejock> the jenkins user shouldn't have a login shell either so no-one can actually login as that user
<wafflejock> also good to use fail2ban and change your ssh port and use key pairs instead of normal password logins
<wafflejock> but so much to do when securing something it's hard to list everything, I trust jenkins though
<LaylC> Wellll if no one here knows anything either I guess it's impossible to run a slightly different version of mono
<wafflejock> LaylC, probably not impossible just unknown :P
<havarka> hi guys, how do I install wine under linux?!
<wafflejock> !wine
<LaylC> how come it's unknown how to just run a newer version of a thing
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wafflejock> LaylC, well if the package maintainers/repo managers haven't added a newer version it's because it hasn't been tested or it didn't work when they tested it
<bobana> hi I hope I am in the right place for ubuntu support
<wafflejock> LaylC, so then you have the option of trying to compile the source yourself for a given app and get all the dependencies and whatnot then debug errors but it doesn't mean it's impossible... I just don't know anything about that package
<daftykins> yes, ask away bobana
<havarka> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LaylC> wafflejock, well I can compile it fine from source, but for some reason it seems to install in a slightly different version than where apache-mono-server expects it
<wafflejock> LaylC, perhaps you can get around it with symbolic links or change the install target with a config parameter when "making" the binaries
<bobana> thank you. I was trying to get my friend's ip address so that I could open all his ports through our router's DMZ function. I tried ip neigh,  but this didn't give anything useful. so I installed arp-scan, but now am getting an internal error having to do with something called telepathy crashing
<bobana> or, not open his ports, but let the router's firewall down so he can play his game
<bobana> but only on his computer
<LaylC> I tried symlinks but it ended up not finding the mono dll files it needed
<wafflejock> bobana, probably better to just forward the ports on the router config
<wafflejock> bobana, most routers have a LAN/DHCP client list when you login
<mlindner> Loshki: it appears you need to do pkill rsyslogd when the config file you just placed didn't exist at all previously and you only need pkill -HUP rsyslogd when the config file existed previously and you just want to re-create the log file
<bobana> thank you wafflejock. it is giving me something like looks like 10.0.0.2
<wafflejock> LaylC, if it's looking for dlls it might be targetting Windows not Linux during the build, typically in linux you have .so files (shared object) not dll (dynamically linked libraries)
<bobana> is that all I need to add?
<LaylC> wafflejock, no, mono is a .NET port, and .NET libraries are DLLs
<al1o> anyone knows a good way to find out why a /etc/init.d job doesn't start on boot? I can start the service perfectly through the console. it has also been registered for boot with rrconf
<Loshki> mlindner: thanks for reporting back with this. It seems like a mis-feature...
<wafflejock> bobana, type route -n in a terminal to see the gateway
<LaylC> I'm now looking at Xamarin's own package repo, but the pacakges in there are called "mono-snapshot-<date>", so they won't be picked up from there as dependencies
<timhansen> I have a Realtek rtl8192cu, and am having issues with a slow connection. i can only get a max of about 2MB/s down. i've tried upgrading my kernel to the latest version, as well as the relevant steps listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/482564/realtek-rtl8188ce-desconects-randomly-and-features-slow-connections
<bobana> anyway, when I look up the information through router admin for his computer, it doesn't give me anything that looks like a usable ip address
<timhansen> does anyone have any other suggestions for things to try?
<wafflejock> bobana, what OS is his computer?
<wafflejock> bobana, also do you know how to use the terminal?
<bobana> it is giving me destinations, gateways. (windows 7 i think)
<bobana> i am learning terminal
<wafflejock> bobana, okay well wrong support channel but in a command prompt in windows you can type ipconfig to get the network info including gateway
<bobana> whic hwould be the right support channel?
<bobana> or I'll find it
<wafflejock> bobana, then you'll want to type in the gateway address in a  browser login to the router (default username/password) or whatever then look for LAN or DHCP configuration there you should see a list of clients
<bobana> but thank you for humoring me
<wafflejock> bobana, np just saying sometimes the admins in here get upset when it's not Linux support
<emilcardell> wafflejock: Problem was else where. It worked. Thanks.
<bobana> I know how to access a router. Oh okay.
<wafflejock> emilcardell, np glad you got it sorted
<bobana> well, the linux support I needed was the  internal system error I encountered after installing arp-scan
<wafflejock> bobana, ah okay well on a linux machine you can use: route -n
<wafflejock> in a terminal
<wafflejock> that'll show you the gateway
<wafflejock> that'll be the router IP
<bobana> thank you wafflejock, that's a new way to get the router IP that i didn't know before. but what to do about this internal error?
<wafflejock> bobana, not sure about arp-scan not really something I've used
<bobana> oh okay
<bobana> it was supposed to give me his ip address when ip neighbor didn't work. I am more worried about this internal error
<wafflejock> but ifconfig in linux or ipconfig in windows will show you the client machines IP too
<wafflejock> bobana, internal error is a generic error so don't fret too much
<bobana> oh okay. I am new to linux so I appreciate ya'lls' patience
<wafflejock> timhansen, safe to assume you tried with wired ethernet and get higher speeds?
<jr_> Hey guys. I have a Raid 0 setup and I just tried to repair a bad superblock. I am ssh'd into the machine in which I was doing this; and I got a broken pipe. I am now able to mount the remote HD. HOWEVER, I cannot access my data and the HD's appears to be filled to capacity. I have a lost+found file full of some files that I believe were files being moved around when I received a broken pipe. Can anyone help me retrieve my data?
<bobana> thank you
<jr_> I
<wafflejock> bobana, np newbies welcome
<jr_> I'm pretty desperate
<timhansen> wafflejock, yes. i also have winblows installed, and get higher speeds (the 25-27 that my ISP has allotted me)
<jr_> Anyone? :/
<wafflejock> jr_, that sounds sort of aweful sorry to hear it don't know much about RAID on ubuntu but ddrescue has helped me recover data from DVDs that were very questionable
<jr_> wafflejock: It is :(. I'll look into ddrescue, but it is on a remote host.
<linux_> test
<ArTeS> affirmative linux_
<jr_> wafflejock: how do I interface with this program?
<wafflejock> jr_, it's command line just like dd but does multiple attempts/passes to recover data on media that has problems, but like I said really unsure about anything RAID related
<jr_> wafflejock: Yeah, unfortunately this raid had a file that contained all of my various account info...
<jr_> For work,school, etc.
<jr_> everything
<jr_> and my computer had the same file, but it had some terrible crash and had an encrypted home folder that I never finished setting up. SO I couldn't even retrieve it
<jr_> sooo...yeah
<wafflejock> ouch
<jr_> wafflejock: yup
<wafflejock> yeah I don't do the encrypted FS stuff cause of worries like that
<wafflejock> also backup my keypassDB to a NAS and have a copy (albeit sometimes dated) on a flash drive
<jr_> wafflejock: it was a double whammy at once. Never happened to me before
<wafflejock> that sucks try to provide as much info as you can about the current situation (might be good to pastebin or post on one of the stackoverflow or serverfault or something)
<wafflejock> timhansen, have you seen this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1132381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132381 in linux (Ubuntu) "0586:341f rtl8192cu drivers very low dl-speed" [Medium,Expired]
<jr_> wafflejock: yeah. if it comes to it I will have to
<wafflejock> ubottu, says it should be handled but also curious if you've tried (or realtek supplies) drivers instead of getting them from the repo or using whatever is built into the kernel?
<ubottu> wafflejock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflejock> I know ubottu
<timhansen> wafflejock, i have not seen that, however, the last post there was back in '13. they were using kernel 3.8 & 3.9, whereas i'm running 3.16
<timhansen> currently trying out the steps listed here: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<wafflejock> timhansen, still maybe worth trying realtek supplied drivers if they exist since it seems to be a problematic chipset with the kernel drivers
<wafflejock> timhansen, ah k good luck
<timhansen> wafflejock, thanks
<jr__> wafflejock: I just unmounted the disk and am hoping that executing the last command will let it just pick up where it left off....though I doubt I will be that lucky
<jr__> gah!
<wafflejock> jr__, yeah I know rsync can recover from where it was usually and journaling file systems write a log of what operations will happen to the disk before they're done so usually fsck can fix stuff (also checks the inodes that are like file descriptor/pointers)
<wafflejock> but in terms of the nitty gritty and dealing with RAID I just have 0 experience
<wafflejock> jr__ what command were you running when it choked?
<wafflejock> jr__ also check top to see if it's still executing maybe
<wafflejock> the broken pipe might have just been a disconnect from ssh for some reason
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<wafflejock> apparently andybrine has a bad connection or is very impatient
<andybrine> sorry wafflejock I am having problems with connection
<wafflejock> hah ah okay was half joking you here about your connection problems?
<screen> help
<wafflejock> !details | screen
<ubottu> screen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andybrine> its strange Polari just stops for some reason and then empathy connects the channel
<andybrine> just wanted to test Polari out
<wafflejock> haven't tried Polari, I'm using XChat right now and have used Quassel in KDE
<andybrine> yeah, I like Quassel
<wafflejock> I use thunderbird for most of my stuff at this point since I just switched to gnome
<wafflejock> yeah quassel was nice, XChat is okay
<andybrine> works really well. Im loving the new gnome and thought I would try it out as its included
<wafflejock> andybrine, weird I don't see Polari and I have Ubuntu Gnome as well
<wafflejock> you get 14.04.1 ?
<andybrine> you may have to install 3.12
<andybrine> I upgraded to gnome 3.12 last week and got all the updates
<etronik> hi all! if want to setup an SSH tunnel between remote PC to my Ubuntu, do I need to forward 22 from my route to the PC ?
<etronik> I mean, remote PC to my Ubuntu PC @ home
<andybrine> I would not worry about it not being fully tested now like some of the articles suggest
<andybrine> it works flawlessly for me
<second> hello. i cant seem to find the restart buttons after upgrading. what is the restart command please :)
<evil_dan2wik> Why won't ubuntu let me use my DVD drive for this DVD?
<evil_dan2wik> It just keeps saying IO error when I use vlc media player.
<OerHeks> evil_dan2wik, have you installed restricted extras and followed the dvd guide ?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> evil_dan2wik, besides this, not ALL dvd's will play.
<evil_dan2wik> OerHeks, I used this DVD in VLC media player on windows, and VLC media player is the same on mac, linux, and windows.
<OerHeks> evil_dan2wik, sure, but read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs for css script etc
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: not quite, the missing library to play commercial DVDs is missing :>
<evil_dan2wik> E: Package 'libdvdcss2' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> even VLC has codecs, it cannot decypt
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: that's libdecss2 i think
<evil_dan2wik> that was on the page I was linked
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, E: Unable to locate package libdecss2
<daftykins> ah, no idea then
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh # and reboot
<evil_dan2wik> OerHeks, I can't reboot.
<daftykins> wat.
<daftykins> of course you can
<evil_dan2wik> no, I mean, I have things running on this system that other people depend on.
<daftykins> and you're playing DVDs on a 'production' system, nice :)
<daftykins> you ought to design your setup better :)
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, school system, not mine.
<daftykins> school 0o
<evil_dan2wik> Also, I just unplugged the DVD drive and plugged it back in, no need for reboot
<OerHeks> if that works, have fun
<havarka> ubottu: what are those legal reasons?!
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<havarka> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> havarka, dvdjohn cracked dvd encryption e few years ago, it is so widely spread, it is legal to use ( for some countries) but not legal to include
<OerHeks> In the netherlands, where i am, it is legal, but just across the border, Germany, not.
<Fall> good morning #ubuntu - is there any way to lock in a package to a certain version so that Update Manager doesn't attempt to upgrade it?
<daftykins> and at the tender age of 13-15 too :/
<Fall> I'm in a pickle with xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin crashing when it upgrades to 1.4
<OerHeks> yeah, first 11 bytes :-D
<daftykins> Fall: look into apt pinning, don't know how but that's the term
<Fall> daftykins: thank you very much I'll have a look
<daftykins> *tips hat*
 * Fall slinks back to idling
<OerHeks> pinning and distro-upgrade does not work AFAIK
#ubuntu 2014-08-14
<daftykins> oh.
<zzigy> hello
<daftykins> hi there
<daftykins> got a question for us?
<zzigy> hi.. yea.. i was wondering if anyone knew about a good irc channel where i can get help. im beginning a programming course on c++ and my first program.. well.. doesnt work well
<zzigy> tried ubuntu-programming but no one there
<Kira9204> i...guess some programming channel at freenode
<Kira9204> how big is it?
<wafflejock> zzigy, can you pastebin your code.... honestly it's been like 10 years since I did anything in C++ but can take a look
<OerHeks> try ##c or ##c++
<zzigy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8040637/
<zzigy> is that the correct way of posting?
<wafflejock> yup
<wafflejock> looks easy enough too
<zzigy> yea its pretty basic
<zzigy> but the values that im getting arent right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ubuntu forums keeps logging me out within seconds of logging in
<wafflejock> zzigy, try using 4.0/3.0 instead of 4/3
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any ideas ow what I can try?
<wafflejock> zzigy, with the latter it's going to do integer based division and not work out right
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, have you tried incognito mode or a different browser
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, not a bad idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, i'll try that
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, if incognito mode works it's probably something in your cache messing things up
<zzigy> yea it gave me the same values
<wafflejock> zzigy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8040661/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, nope; logs me out right away too.
<wafflejock> zzigy, you sure you recompiled
<etronik> hi all! to setup an SSH tunnel between a remote PC to my Ubuntu @ home, do I need to forward port  22 from the router to the PC ?
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, not sure just tried in Google Chrome and it works
<zzigy> it gave me this error
<zzigy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8040676/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, yah no matter what browser I use; it just logs me out right away
<wafflejock> zzigy, can you repaste your code with that error
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, strangeness not sure what to tell ya... guess try to reach out to their support
<Kira9204> should't it be something like this? ((double)4/3)*PI*pow(radius,3.0);
<daftykins> etronik: yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;_; I have. nothing has been working
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, you can monitor the network traffic and see if there's any obvious errors but depending on how the site is built it might be difficult or impossible for you to say
<wafflejock> Akiva-Thinkpad, F12 in Chrome for the network panel
<zzigy> nvm.. it worked!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> will try that
<zzigy> thanks
<wafflejock> yup np
<wafflejock> etronik, yes but better to use a different port
<etronik> wafflejock, other than 22 ? any off-limits range ? or recommended raneg ?
<wafflejock> etronik, 22 is known to be SSH, you should use a key pair (public key goes in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys text file, private key in .ssh folder on client machine) instead of login with username/password too and fail2ban is good to get rid of people trying to brute force in
<wafflejock> etronik, http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/changing-the-ssh-port/
<etronik> wafflejock, great thanks
<wafflejock> etronik, google around a bit about SSH security or just the stuff I mentioned and you'll be a bit safer
<wafflejock> np
<AndChat378849> Why is it so silent
<wafflejock> etronik, I don't always switch from port 22 but it's good practice... here's a page with a lot of other things that can be done to lock it down a bit more if you'd like http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<wafflejock> AndChat378849, all the questions are answered and ubuntu is running perfectly :P
<bubbasaures> AndChat378849, Ssh we are sleeping.
<etronik> wafflejock, y agreat I'll try to apply it to ubuntu 14
<AndChat378849> Maybe my connection.   Sorry
<wafflejock> etronik, cool, also you might want to look into SSH port tunneling so you can make use of other ports for things like VNC by using the SSH connection, that can be useful and still keeps everything secure through the SSH connection
<etronik> wafflejock, that first link you sent, mentions apf.. but I don't seem to have it... what is the default firewall in ubuntu 14 ?
<wafflejock> etronik, ssh -i ~/.ssh/System76Connection.pem -L 5901:localhost:5901 -L 3001:localhost:3000 user@mydomain.com
<wafflejock> that's my connection string I have stored in a .sh file that is in the path for easy connection and does some tunnelling for VNC
<wafflejock> etronik, regarding the firewall I think ufw, or shorewall might be an option
<wafflejock> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<etronik> yeah ufw...
<etronik> now I try to correlate APT to UFW... ufff
<etronik> dunno if I can make it
<wafflejock> not following on that?
<wafflejock> I generally just rely on fail2ban to update the iptables if it sees too many auth failures in a log file
<wafflejock> that works pretty well and isn't too complicated
<enjoi> any good guides by chance that anyone knows off hand on how to change the actual menu of bodhi/enlightenment
<rypervenche> Or you could use keys and disable password authentication and be done with it :)
<zzigy> btw, idk if Akiva-Thinkpad was able to join #ubuntu-forums, but when i tried it says the channel is invite only
<enjoi> was getting into making my own theme for enlightenment but not sure if its possible to change the actual start menu
<OerHeks> enjoi, bodhi is not supported here, try #bodhilinux
<wafflejock> zzigy, oh think (s)he was looking for getting in through the web interface
<wafflejock> zzigy, just ubuntuforums.com or whatever it is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wafflejock, yep
<wafflejock> .org
<daftykins> enjoi: enlightenment is the distro you're running?
<etronik> damm
<enjoi> im on ubuntu 14.04 :P
<enjoi> running on the enlightenment/bodhidesktop env
<wafflejock> what's up etronik
<etronik> wafflejock, Have no idea how to configure ufw, and tried to install a front-end and it won't run
<wafflejock> etronik, which one also are you trying to run it remotely?
<etronik> wafflejock, I'm on my ubuntu PC configuring UFW here where it's the final destination machine and it's running the ssh server
<etronik> wafflejock, BTW... port forwarding that different port (than 22), should I open TCP, UDP r both ?
<wafflejock> etronik, you try gufw?
<wafflejock> working here
<etronik> not yet no
<wafflejock> etronik, regarding SSH it just uses TCP
<etronik> ah do I can leave UDP out of this.... then
<wafflejock> etronik, UDP is typically for broadcasting data when you don't care if it all gets through since there's no confirmation.... good for things like video games
<wafflejock> so yeah good with TCP in this case
<wafflejock> glad I took that one Java network programming class :)
<etronik> gufw running
<wafflejock> think I learned more applicable info in 1 class than in years of other courses
<Sna4x81> Such a weird issue.  Newegg.com either takes about 5 minutes to load, or never loads on my Ubuntu machine.  On my wife's Win 7 machine it loads fine (same network).  On my Android it loads fine (same network).  Every other site loads just fine.
<Sna4x81> On my work Ubuntu machine newegg.com loads just fine.
<wafflejock> Sna4x81, you can see the timings in the Chrome debug panel (F12 to open it)
<wafflejock> might tell you what's taking so long
<Sna4x81> Yeah, I looked there.  Only 1 thing in the network tab.
<Sna4x81> www.newegg.com ... pending.
<wafflejock> Sna4x81, perhaps DNS problem or something? hard to say... responds quickly here
<Sna4x81> I cleared my browsing cache, tried incognito mode, tried FireFox instead of Chromium.. same thing.
<Sna4x81> Strange if it's DNS because it works fine on my other devices.
<Sna4x81> They're all going through the same router - an Ubuntu router.
<wafflejock> Sna4x81, try them by IP http://204.14.213.185
<daftykins> DNS sounds likely
<Sna4x81> Same thing.  It loads fine.  I can resolve the ip fine with nslookup.
<wafflejock> hmmm.... twiddle twiddle twiddle
<epipercepi_> anyone know the command to cause your box to get the proper time from the ntp server?
<Sna4x81> ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<epipercepi_> i'm using zsh and googling just gives me a bunch of random useless crap like 'how to install zsh'
<wafflejock> epipercepi_, think it's ntpupdate... not sure ont hat though
<wafflejock> oh
<wafflejock> was close
<epipercepi_> hm. well i tried that, it just seems to have fetched the same time i see now.
<epipercepi_> only the issue is that it's actually 2048, and the time i have displayed (and fetched) is 1911
<wafflejock> Sna4x81, you can go to "Timeline" in the chrome debug tools hit record then reload the page, save the timeline data and post somewehre
<Sna4x81> Okay, will do.  It takes a few minutes.
<daftykins> epipercepi_: best way is to disable NTP, set time manually, then re-enable
<epipercepi_> ah ok
<epipercepi_> thanks
<etronik> wafflejock, I should be able to restart sshd via /etc/init.d/sshd restart no ?
<daftykins> etronik: that's old style, "sudo service x restart"
<wafflejock> ^ that
<etronik> x = sshd ...
<wafflejock> not sure about sshd though
<daftykins> possibly ssh, try either
<daftykins> you'll see :)
<Rohan_m> HERE IS mY PROBLEM WITH ERROR AND CODE HELP ME SOLVE IT http://www.codejaw.com/vlokn
<etronik> wafflejock, daftykins thenks
<etronik> wafflejock, daftykins thanks
<wafflejock> hey there caps lock :P
<daftykins> Rohan_m: we have told you again and again, this is not a development channel, GO AWAY
<wafflejock> Rohan_m, you should pass buffer not &buffer
<epipercepi_> thanks y'all, seems to have done it
<daftykins> wafflejock: please don't enable these users to discuss the wrong topics in here
<wafflejock> sorry
<wafflejock> C gets me tickled
<daftykins> this one's a persistent offender
<wafflejock> gotcha
<daftykins> really needs to be shown that it's unacceptable :)
<wafflejock> yup rules are rules
<timhansen> woot! fixed my wifi issue
<alipoor90> Hi
<Lisac196> hi
<Lisac196> i need some help
<Lisac196> anybody speak croatian or i must type in english?
<alipoor90> I have a problem,after boot screen goes black and login screen not showing up ...
<wafflejock> timhansen, nice congrats... that page work out?
<timhansen> Lisac196, check #ubuntu-hr
<etronik> wafflejock, so I got sshd running on my custom port, I have UFW rules allowing IN/OUT of that custom port, finally I have my router port forwarding my custom port... however I cannot open an SSH console acces via putty from my laptop (via no-ip.com)
<timhansen> wafflejock, yup!
<Lisac196> timhansen: tnx
<alberto__> Hi all
<wafflejock> etronik, hmm not sure probably better to debug when you're at home you have an Android device? if so you can use the tethering so you can test from an external IP
<etronik> wafflejock, debug when I'm at home !? but.. I am at home ;-)
<wafflejock> etronik, I used to use FoxFi, now I'm on Ting and have a Nexus 5 so tethering is just an option in the OS
<wafflejock> haha oh okay
<wafflejock> well that's good news
<wafflejock> etronik, can you break down the whole setup for me
<etronik> wafflejock, huh? why involve android on this story ?  ;-) I got ubuntu desktop PC running sshd and another laptop running windows
<alipoor90> I have a problem,after boot screen goes black and login screen not showing up ...
<alipoor90> but i can access console
<wafflejock> etronik, oh just sayin I use it to get an external IP if I'm trying to test some port forwarding stuff on the router
<etronik> wafflejock, I trying from windows to open a putty session to my ubuntu desktop PC
<wafflejock> alipoor90, you probably want to check out nomodeset and might need to check  out your graphics card drivers
<wafflejock> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<etronik> wafflejock, I understand... but if I resolve the desktop PC IP address via a no-ip.com Dynamic name, won't I  access it via the external IP ?
<Lisac196> nobody on #ubuntu-hr i say in english
<wafflejock> etronik, sometimes that doesn't work right ofr some reason
<wafflejock> for*
<Lisac196> I have instaled edubuntu with wubi
<Lisac196> i had some problems, but i completed instalation
<etronik> hmmm
<Lisac196> i didn't install ubuntu before edubuntu
<Lisac196> now, when i go to edubuntu it says that can't mount /tmp, some like that
<wafflejock> etronik, can you SSH in with the LAN IP?
<etronik> why stuff is this complicated .... :-/ I can try, yeah, that's a good idea
<wafflejock> etronik, eh anything that touches "security" and therefore "remote access" is a hairy mess
<wafflejock> arms race with protection and intrusion
<etronik> wafflejock, accessing the ssh via LAN IP works just fine !
<etronik> wafflejock, so it's the external access that's not quite there yet
<wafflejock> etronik, okay so then your port forwarding is the only thing in question but like I said I always test this using an external IP
<wafflejock> etronik, you got any remote systems you can login to to test from an external IP?
<wafflejock> or an Android :P
<etronik> jee, just today that I forgot my android phone at the office. :-/
<wafflejock> oh bummer
<ranger82_> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a server that has 8 NICs..while booting all interfaces are marked as down
<wafflejock> etronik, well if you want to learn about digital ocean now would be a good time :)
<wafflejock> hehe
<ranger82_> any idea?
<Beldar> Lisac196, Check fstab and that the UUID's are correct. Any additional partitions besides / home and swap?
<Loshki> ranger82_: while booting sounds normal, or do you mean after booting?
<ranger82_> yes - after booting
<ranger82_> i edited /etc/network/interfaces and assigned a ip for eth0
<etronik> wafflejock, hmm 60USD a month is a bit steep for my budget
<ranger82_> i made eth0 manually up
<etronik> wafflejock, hmm 60USD a YEAR  is a bit steep for my budget
<wafflejock> etronik, they have $5 a month instances
<wafflejock> ah
<ranger82_> and did service networking restart
<wafflejock> youc an do it per minute too
<wafflejock> I usually use AWS but DO is nice for the per minute thing
<ranger82_> but networking did not take place
<wafflejock> I mean I use AWS for web hosting email etc.
<Loshki> ranger82_: please pastebin the output of sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a
<wafflejock> etronik, actually if you go search for linux action show they are sponsors of the show and have promo codes for $10 every month
<wafflejock> I signed up with the promo tried it out compared to AWS stuck with AWS cause it's a little faster and I'm just used to the interface
<etronik> wafflejock, I'm in europe
<wafflejock> etronik, ah k yeah they just opened a datacenter there
<wafflejock> might be mroe
<wafflejock> more*
<Lisac196> Beldar: can you go to PVT
<Beldar> no
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> I am new with linux :D
<Lisac196> when edubuntu mounts it said that there are some serious errors during checking disks for /
<Beldar> Lisac196, Check the UUID
<Lisac196> where can i check that :S
<ranger82_> Loshki: since I dont have network connectivity from that ubuntu server, I cannot paste
<knob> Hey guys... I installed apache in a 14.04 server.      All good.   Yet if I visit  www.myDomain.com   it redirects me to   http://server.ip.addy               Any idea where I need to change something?
<Beldar> Lisac196, fstab, blkid will show yo the correct UUID
<etronik> wafflejock, guess I'll have to continue this tomorrow... its past 2am in here.... :-/ thanks for all your help
<ranger82_> ip addr show - shows eth0 is up
<timhansen> Lisac196, /etc/fstab
<wafflejock> etronik, np have a good night sleep you'll feel better working in the.... afternoon
<Loshki> ranger82_: ah, then look at the output, in particular, the 4th line should say something like: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Beldar> Lisac196, from 2013 but relevant on mounting / http://askubuntu.com/questions/392720/the-disk-drive-for-tmp-is-not-ready-yet-s-to-skip-mount-or-m-for-manual-recove
<ranger82_> yes
<ranger82_> it sayd
<ranger82_> it shows UP
<Loshki> ranger82_: ok, next is to check the routing table. netstat -rn. Should be 5 lines of output
<alipoor90> nomodeset didn't fix it, i think the driver is OK because only mouse cursor shows up but remaining area of screen is black
<ranger82_> empty
<Loshki> ranger82_: also, for completeness, what is the ip address & netmask of the interface, and of the nearest gateway?
<ranger82_> route -n is also empty
<ranger82_> privat ip - 10.40.10.33 255.255.0.0 10.40.0.1
<Sna4x81> wofflejock: Well, I'd paste the network HAR but newegg.com still hasn't loaded.
<Sna4x81> Get this, if I copy some of the long-running network requests (all of the *.newegg.com requests) as cURL and try those, they take just as long with cUrl.
<Loshki> ranger82_: ok, you can add routes manually for testing, but if your interfaces file is good, this should happen automatically. I suggest you reboot & then come back
<alipoor90> nomodeset didn't fix it, i think the driver is OK because only mouse cursor shows up but remaining area of screen is black
<ranger82_> i rebooted many times..did not help..eth0 comes as down every time
<Sna4x81> wofflejock: http://pastebin.com/rrnXkKv2 <-- That takes ~15 seconds.
<Loshki> ranger82_: ok, then lets try the following: route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 10.40.0.1
<knob> Hey guys... I installed apache in a 14.04 server.      All good.   Yet if I visit  www.myDomain.com   it redirects me to   http://server.ip.addy               Any idea where I need to change something?
<Sna4x81> wofflejock: I don't get it.  Same cURL from a different machine on my network gets a lightning-fast response.
<Loshki> ranger82_: then, route add -net 10.40.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 eth0
<ranger82_> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<Loshki> ranger82_: using sudo?
<ranger82_> yes
<Lisac196> Beldar: i have follow everything but i cant edit /etc/fstab
<Lisac196> it says error XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the enviroment
<Loshki> ranger82_: sorry, I'm stuck at this point. The only thing left I can think of is to check your interfaces file.
<ranger82_> ok
<daftykins> ranger82_: have you manually edited interfaces?
<Beldar> Lisac196, You said this was a server do you have X or is this all cli?
<Loshki> ranger82_: Here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8041035/
<Lisac196> i put server and other one
<Lisac196> in instalation
<Loshki> ranger82_: does yours look like this?
<Loshki> ranger82_: and what version of OS are you running? I'm on 12.04.
<Lisac196> Beldar: should i reinstal and don't put server?
<solarfly> ranger82_ does ifconfig show that each interface has a device configured?  If so, do you have definitions in /etc/network/interfaces
<Beldar> Lisac196, The question is, is fstab wrong and do you have a desktop, or just the term inal?
<Lisac196> just terminal
<ranger82_> yes
<Beldar> Lisac196, Did you check the uuid with blkid and the fstab is incorrect?
<shahan> does anyone here know go?
<Lisac196> i checked UUID but can't see what is in fstab
<Beldar> Lisac196, cat /etc/fstab
<shahan> "go run: cannot run non-main package"
<solarfly> ranger82_ can you paste your interfaces file on http://codepad.org or similar
<solarfly> and the output of ifconfig -a
<Beldar> shahan, Not really ubuntu support related, there must be forums or channels somewhere.
<Lisac196> Beldar: in fstab: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk / ext4 loop,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ranger82_> solarfly: http://fpaste.org/125420/97980514/
<Lisac196> swap.disk none
<Beldar> Lisac196, You seem lost am I right, do you know what the uuid is?
<Lisac196> no
<Beldar> !uuid | Lisac196
<ubottu> Lisac196: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lisac196> Beldar: when i write blkid i have uuid /dev/loop0 uuid 8a063b20-0b13-40e4-924e-825e4ca265df type=ext4
<Lisac196> but i don't know what with this
<solarfly> ranger82_ try adding the line :    broadcast 255.255.0.0    and another line   network 10.10.0.0
<Beldar> Lisac196, That link shows how to find it with blkid and checking fstab.
<ranger82_> ok let me try
<Loshki> solarfly: In case it helps, ranger82_ has no routes, and we failed to install them with the "route" command.
<Beldar> Lisac196, If you run blkid in the terminal you will see the partitions with UUID after that is a set of numbers and letters, in fstab they should be the same on each partition.
<solarfly> route is above the link level, Loshki. From what I gather, he doesn't have link
<Lisac196> Beldar: but i don't have in fstab any UUID
<Lisac196> how can i change that?
<ObrienDave> Lisac196, pastebin your fstab
<solarfly> Loshki: first you need to be able to get an arp packet out to all the other devices attached to your own subnet. This is why a router needs to live on the same subnet(s) as the systems it routes packets for
<Beldar> Lisac196, Not sure of your set up, I don't recognize uuid /dev/loop0
<solarfly> Loshki: to be able to do that, the netmask and broadcast domain need to reflect the network, and in this case (according to his interfaces file) it's a /16
<Lisac196> Beldar: i have more /dev/sda1 ntfs and /dev/sda3 vfat
<solarfly> ranger82_   for broadcast I meant to type  10.10.255.255
<Lisac196> ObrienDave: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk / ext4 loop,errors=remount-ro 0 1    /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none    swap   loop,sw  0 0
<solarfly> Been a really, really long day
<Beldar> Lisac196, A error like you are getting that a running install can be a number of issues, hard to say, you need someone who has the patience and skills to go through every possibility, I have neither. ;)
<Beldar> than
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> tnx for everything :S
<Lisac196> bye
<solarfly> Lisac196
<Lisac196> yes
<solarfly> Lisac196:  You don't need a uuid necessarily to mount filesystems
<Lisac196> can you help me?
<solarfly> It's just a newer model, but the old way still works.  So you're mounting a file as a loopback here, I was just curious about that
<Lisac196> solarfly: what must i do?
<solarfly> Lisac196 you wrote:  when edubuntu mounts it said that there are some serious errors during checking disks for /
<Lisac196> yes
<weshweshwesh> Greetings
<solarfly> If the file is corrupt, the filesystem could be bad. But if the filesystem is ok, you can mount it read-only and manually run fsck on it.  But to step back even more, how are you installing this OS?
<solarfly> Is it on a CD, or usb drive, or network install?
<Lisac196> with wubi
<daftykins> ugh WUBI
<Lisac196> :D
<solarfly> oh.
<daftykins> you should never have touched that thing
<solarfly> Yeah... run away run away
<Lisac196> ok
<solarfly> So a better solution would be to use an empty partition then install ubuntu on that partition
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> i will try that tomorow
<solarfly> but honestly if you're really new to Linux, why not just run a Live CD until you get used to it?
<daftykins> ^ or virtualise it
<solarfly> You don't want to blow up your computer by accident.
<Lisac196> this is daughters laptop so it is no matter :D
<solarfly> yeah ^^ daftykins suggestion is the best one actually.  Download virtualbox for free and make a virtual machine and install it that way
<daftykins> Lisac196: what's the plan exactly? are you wanting to move your daughter off of Windows?
<Lisac196> yes
<solarfly> bleh, just nuke that sucker then !
<daftykins> Lisac196: why? :)
<solarfly> One good format of the hard drive will patch windows for ya :)
<Lisac196> i think edubuntu is better for her :D
<Lisac196> i will try everything tomorow
<sideup66> can anyone here help me install emit on a linux pc
<Lisac196> i go sleep
<sideup66> 14.04 desktop currently
<daftykins> !info emit
<ubottu> Package emit does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !find emit
<ubottu> File emit found in allegro5-doc, calligraflow-data, cloud-init, crystalspace-data, crystalspace-doc, csound-doc, dia-shapes, docbook-defguide, fish, flightgear-data-models (and 103 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=emit&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<Lisac196> i go to work after 2 hours sleeping :D
<Lisac196> by
<daftykins> \o
<sideup66> im kinda stuck sith its output, and cant find much documentation on what everything means
<sideup66> pretty perplexed
<sideup66> and daddykins, alot of the programs output doesnt have much documentation
<daftykins> you're on your own then, we only deal with packages here
<sideup66> if this is too much
<daftykins> anything unsupported, is unsupported
<sideup66> well it is technically
<sideup66> im just stating not very well
<sideup66> apparently its active
<daftykins> it's only supported in ubuntu if it's got a package in the official repos
<sideup66> in any case can anyone then reccomend a upnp streamer that can be streamed over web
<sideup66> and will not require sse
<sideup66> reason for strange req is that the cpu i plan on running this on is old and does not support that set
<sideup66> both plex and xbmc require it
<binda> slt
<anonymous__> #help
<red1> Hi, I just connected a sansa clip+ to my 14.04 box and it completely froze; alt+sysRq didn't even seem to respond. Can anyone point me in the right direction to figure out whats going on?
<Beldar> red1, a number of answers one being updated firmware, this is circa 2011, but I would check that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790419
<red1> Thanks Beldar
<icecube45> Hey guys! I have a kind of odd problem (at least it seems so to me)
<Beldar> red1, Why it's freezing ubuntu who knows.
<FLCl> hey guys i need help i'm in big trouble. :C I need to reinstall WIndows as UEFI because I messed up my linux install and now I need to send back my computer to get it fixed.
<daftykins> icecube45: do we have to guess or can you describe it? :)
<icecube45> I'm unable to stream my webcam via my ubuntu server, however, it works fine in cheese (as recommended by the webcam page on the wiki)
<icecube45> sorry daftykins was typing it out
<FLCl> However when I turn my boot mode into UEFI my computer is unable to boot from anything not even CD or USB
<daftykins> FLCl: failing to see the ubuntu relevance here
<FLCl> it only allows booting in legacy
<daftykins> FLCl: sounds unlikely, is it a custom build or a factory system?
<FLCl> I installed Ubuntu on this computer, which started the problem :/ its a factory system
<daftykins> which make?
<FLCl> Lenovo Y510p
<daftykins> ah-har laptop, you should see a list of boot devices on the boot / exit page of the UEFI setup, FLCl
<FLCl> The problem is I cant see any boot devices listed, they are only listed when I turn on Legacy support :/
<Beldar> FLCl, Windows 8?
<daftykins> FLCl: with a USB flash drive plugged in whilst powered off, powering on and looking on said page should show each device twice, once for legacy once for EFI
<FLCl> I have tried that suggestion sir, It does not list it twice :C only once and thats only if i turn on legacy support
<icecube45> If it helps to my case, I can pastebin the log of trying to run motion
<daftykins> FLCl: came with win8?
<FLCl> I will try and explain my situation fully, please give me a second to type this all out.
<daftykins> FLCl: executive summaries are nice
<icecube45> something i'm not good at daftykins haha
<daftykins> icecube45: no experience on webcams i'm afraid :(
<icecube45> that's too bad.. i've been stumpted
<icecube45> this is so fucking weird.. works fine with cheese and such.. motion complains about an unsupported palette
<icecube45> something about "GRBG"
<daftykins> keep it family friendly please
<Beldar> icecube45, err no swearing here please.
<icecube45> My bad mate
<icecube45> I shall now replace all swears with the word "kitten"
<Jeremy3D> installed 14.04 Trusty with no problems so far.  Clean install, went through my typical updates afterwards.  Seems faster too...
<Jeremy3D> in case anyone was interested...
<enjoi> where is ubuntu installed by default on 14.04?
<Beldar> Jeremy3D, They might be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> FLCl: if it's gonna be long, type it up on paste.ubuntu.com then link us :)
<mitchelwb> I think I borked up my video driver(s) today.  Not positive.   I smelled something hot, thought it was my video card, tried to update the drivers.  Turns out I needed a new PSU, and now my machine boots, I log in, and Unity won't load.  Any ideas?
<Beldar> enjoi, Not a clear question in any way. ;)
<Jeremy3D> shoot Beldar my bad whats topic here?
<enjoi> well I am making an firefox.desktop file
<Beldar> Jeremy3D, Support basically.
<FLCl> Okay sir I will do that
<Jeremy3D> 10-4 Beldar ty
<FLCl> almost done
<enjoi> but I need to know where the firefox executable is
<daftykins> Jeremy3D: support questions only, no random chat - as much as we love to know you're getting on well
<Jeremy3D> :)
<daftykins> mitchelwb: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<Beldar> enjoi, Why on the desktop, what FF version and from whom?
<enjoi> Beldar, had to do some custom tailoring to get my juniper vpn working with firefox so I don't have to go crawling back to windows for work
<enjoi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067521
<enjoi> this is what I am doing, but since I already have firefox installed im just going to use the executable path to my current installed FF rather than install another out-dated one
<FLCl> Here guyes
<FLCl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8041324/
<FLCl> I believe that is what you wanted?
<mitchelwb> daftykins, is there a way to do that from the terminal (I can only get to ctrl-alt-f1)
<FLCl> I would also like to mention i currently have no OS installed now :C
<daftykins> mitchelwb: sure, if you have an active internet connection, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<mitchelwb> sweet... hang on.
<Beldar> FLCl, Ask lenovo for the oem disc set probably will provide them cheap.
<FLCl> I am worried they will void my warranty :C also I dont believe that will help seeing as how I cannot boot from USB or CD
<daftykins> FLCl: can you take a picture with a camera of each of your EFI setup screens and share them online?
<mitchelwb> daftykins: looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8041334
<FLCl> when i enable uefi support
<daftykins> mitchelwb: and can you confirm the graphics hardware from 'lspci' ?
<FLCl> I'm sorry what exactly is the EFI setup screen?
<Beldar> FLCl, So what are you going to load there to fool them, I think they are on your side basically. Booting a disc or usb is probably a user skill issue.
<Beldar> unless it is broken
<daftykins> FLCl: the setup screens you go into to configure boot mode etc etc
<kz> sudo: error in /etc/sudo.conf, line 0 while loading plugin `sudoers_policy'
<kz> sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writeable by owner
<kz> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<FLCl> Okay Dafty, thank you for the help I will upload now. Give me a few mins.
<daftykins> FLCl: possibly your Lenovo has a special button you press when powered off to boot and enter the setup, otherwise it's likely a key like delete, F2, F8, F10, F12... the usual
<enjoi> nvm, seems to work fine with firefox, no ,desktop shortcut needed
<enjoi> woop woop
<mitchelwb> daftykins: I think the line you're looking for is: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 [Radeon HD 4850/4870]
<enjoi> juniper vpn success on ubu 14.04 yayyyyyy
<Beldar> the manual will say FLCl key
<enjoi> this makes me so so so so happy lol
<anonymous9037611> what version?
<FLCl> dafty
<FLCl> before I upload the pictures I think i should mention thast
<FLCl> I just noticed that after removing all the os's on this computer, and going into bios and switching to UEFI support only I now have the option to boot into USB
<FLCl> but only USB
<FLCl> nothing else is listed
<daftykins> mitchelwb: ah-har, you've got an old 4-series card that's only supported by the legacy radeon driver now i believe.
<antiPoP> Hi,
<Beldar> FLCl, Hit the tab key after typing dafty to get the nick correct.
<hol> enjoi: what version of juniper vpn are you using?
<daftykins> FLCl: USB in EFI mode?
<mitchelwb> daftykins: yeah, I think you're right... And I realized that AFTER I tried to install newer drivers today.  I tried to back it out, but apparently, I took a wrong turn at Albuquerque.
<antiPoP> While updating ubuntu I got a few strange errors, I googled for tehse but I didn't got any info. Is this something I shoudl worry about? Here are the update logs: https://gist.github.com/antiPoP/d97e0d70407fb3255905
<FLCl> daftykins:yes sir
<FLCl> daftykins: i will be done uploading pictures soon
<wahben> Hey Ubuntuers, question: I want a specific service that managed by rc.d to execute as a specific user instead of by root.
<wahben> how to do?
<daftykins> mitchelwb: whoops :D ok, i'd only be guessing which to install, i'd google for radeon legacy and 14.04 i think to see what you can do. from the log you can see it's failing then trying to use FBDEV, which isn't going to allow 3D and thus doesn't let Unity work
<daftykins> wahben: disable it from rc.d then look if it can be executed as a user, then find the binary and run it
<wahben> daftykins: .. obviously, but I want it to run as a service when system boots, just not with root
<mitchelwb> daftykins: let me see if I can find it again.  I had it up earlier on my machine, but I'm on a different machine now so I'll have to try and relocate it.
<wahben> can't you change user id in init.d script?
<daftykins> wahben: perhaps a course of action could be suggested why you're trying to do something so ass-backwards :>
<daftykins> +if you share
<icecube45> HOLY KITTEN!
<icecube45> daftykins: no idea what I did
<icecube45> guess what's working?
<daftykins> world peace!?
<icecube45> NO!
<icecube45> hehe
<daftykins> ;) glad to hear it
<icecube45> streaming
<icecube45> i dont even know
<wahben> meh.. nevermind, thanks for suggestion though.
<wahben> peace
<icecube45> Actually.. I might know what happened
<icecube45> added my user to the video group
<icecube45> haha
<FLCl> daftykins: Hey sorry im taking so long its taking forever to upload. here is one of the pictures tho. This is with legacy support turned on. http://oi62.tinypic.com/2ez49rd.jpg
<FLCl> daftykins: And here is with only uefi http://oi58.tinypic.com/2h4xoj5.jpg
<daftykins> ah yes that's looking better, in the first
<daftykins> oh, well in both :>
<daftykins> FLCl: what's on the USB flash drive right now?
<icecube45> hey daftykins, new question. best way to run scripts upon startup?
<daftykins> icecube45: no idea :)
<icecube45> good!
<FLCl> currently the usb contains elementary os
<_unreal_> hello. ok I can noit shut down this computer with out it feezing and having to force shutdown. 14.04 LTS desktop
<FLCl> daftykins: THE USB CONTAINS ELEMENTARY OS
<FLCl> daftykins:sorry for the caps
<_unreal_> I know it froze on install on a network card driver error I believe
<wafflejock> icecube45: have you typed start up in the lens
<daftykins> FLCl: zomg caps, my ears! ok, so you want win7 and ubuntu eventually, yes? dualboot?
<icecube45> whatnow wafflejock?
<wafflejock> icecube45: oh you mean when a streaming server starts?
<wafflejock> icecube45: just caught the end of that conversation
<icecube45> no, system startup
<FLCl> daftykins: yes sir ^.^ i would like both installed under efi if possible
<_unreal_> any way it searchnig any logs? that would give a clue why the  computer is feezing every time I try to shut it down
<wafflejock> icecube45: oh yeah so are you using a desktop environment, Unity, Gnome, KDE?
<daftykins> FLCl: do you have another computer?
<icecube45> wafflejock: 14.04 server
<FLCl> daftykins: yes sir, I am on it currently
<Panik> hey
<icecube45> so. no to the desktop environment
<daftykins> FLCl: ah good stuff, so you're going to want to make up that flash drive with win7 SP1 EFI bootable
<icecube45> hey Panik, whadup
<Panik> if I have to install ndiswrapper and the source pc doesnt have internet access... can i do it via windows then throw it on a usb and vala?
<_unreal_> also TERMINAL is not giving me a command prompt. its totally blank
<Panik> I mean, I assume i can, just wondering if there is any probelsm with doing it that way
<daftykins> FLCl: make sure that on the other setup pages, 'secure boot' is disabled if it is present
<FLCl> daftykins: Im sorry im rather noobish, how would i make it efi bootable?
<wafflejock> icecube45: think you need .bashrc but ubottu has no ifno
<wafflejock> info*
<icecube45> mm
<icecube45> Can't I just drop a script into init.d?
<icecube45> or init
<wafflejock> icecube45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<_unreal_> ?
<daftykins> Panik: you can pass the .deb's over, but you should be 100% sure there's no better way before resorting to ndiswrapper
<FLCl> daftykins: secure boot is currently disabled sir, how should i turn the Windows 7 into efi bootable
<daftykins> FLCl: see PM
<daftykins> as we are drifting into Windows support territory right now, and here be dragons.
<Panik> its what my manufactors is suggesting to do
<daftykins> Panik: really? that's terrible, what wireless device is it?
<mitchelwb> daftykins: I believe this is the correct driver  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  But the part about purging fglrx seems to be a sticking point.
<daftykins> mitchelwb: did you attempt to install any AMD driver from their website, or fglrx package when you were updating earlier?
<wafflejock> icecube45: looks like that document is a bit dated but it links to an up to date guide for the upstart cookbook
<mitchelwb> daftykins: the fglrx one, yes.
<icecube45> yea, wafflejock I found rc.local
<daftykins> mitchelwb: was that via package or download?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i am backing up my home folder and am copying all the files over, do i need to access it as root on the computer to copy it? or can i just copy and paste on to the ext4 thumbdrive.
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: user is fine, but ideally you'd do it from a live session so no files are locked/in use
<mitchelwb> daftykins: package.  I don't have the url of the page that I got the instructions from now though.
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, i have an encrypted home directory so i cant do it via live cd..
<Psil0Cybin> what is the next best method?
<daftykins> you could if you then unlocked the home in the live session
<daftykins> mitchelwb: "dpkg -l | grep fgl | pastebinit"
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, is there a guide on doing that? I am new, never done that before...so I dont want to make mistakes, nor i guess flood this channel; asking for basic help questions
<Psil0Cybin> regarding that issue
<Psil0Cybin> unless its a simple process?
<mitchelwb> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8041484
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: i'm too sane and un-worried about my cat pictures to use encryption
<daftykins> mitchelwb: yeah, "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* " then - be sure you include that * at the end
<Nordom> Hello, I installed a package for Xen. And it had a grub file that came with it. Somehow I bugged it and caused my system to crash so I removed the grub using grub customiser. I fixed the issue and now I need that grub back. I dont know what was on the grub I deleted and guides haven't been very helpful on how to set that up. Is there some way I can remove Xen and reinstall it to get it back?
<Nordom> I tried udo apt-get remove xen-hypervisor-amd64 but it didnt seem to remove it
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<Nordom> Daftykins thanks I will try that
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, lol, so what would i do when i boot the live CD to mount the home directory...its located in the default partition sets, so it does not have a seperate directory or anything funky yet..until I learn how to do these things of course, but....
<Psil0Cybin> you suggested i can just mount the home directory and copy it via the live cd?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: In the Live ISO environment, "sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils" and then "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/$USER". See "man ecryptfs-recover-private" first!
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you TJ-.
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm it keeps saying Collecting Files when I just tried to copy and paste from the home directory onto the thumb drive, sigh..lol
<mitchelwb> daftykins: I did purged the fglrx (that was a slightly different command from the instructions linked on the driver page) and then did a reinstall of mesa-utils and a reboot and I seem to be back in business!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Abandon the GUI and embrace the terminal shell  :)
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, nvm it worked now, and i should....I think I need to start compiling my own documents on what i do so I remember all these steps you guys tell me...its all golden!
<evoly> Hello! Why do i get the message "bash: cowsay: command not found" if i try to run cowsay as root? Cowsay as normal user works, but not as root... This is not a serious problem but i'm just curious about why this does not work.
<Psil0Cybin> last question how can i double check that my permissions copied over properly, i guess..just on the home directory type ls -l and then do the same in the terminal of the dir of the backup?
<Psil0Cybin> yea the GUI is telling me "Can't copy special file"
<daftykins> mitchelwb: excellent :D
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: unless the copy is destined for a file-system that doesn't store POSIX/*nix permissions (such as NTFS or FAT), then permissions should be the same
<Psil0Cybin> okay cool
<Psil0Cybin> yea i am using ext4. ty
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "Special files" are usually things like FIFO pipes
<Psil0Cybin> so i should be fine correct...it looked like a gnome thing anyway..
<Psil0Cybin> I really only want to back up my information/themes/icons/ssh keys/gpg keys
<Psil0Cybin> information is easy to back up...but the rest, is in the home directory correct?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: This is a reason for working directly from a Virtual Terminal (VT) when doing these kind of operations, because the GUI will be using several files within the home directory for live activity.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: If you only want to preserve data you created, in *general*, copying everything except 'dotfiles' (files and directories beginning with a "." that 'hides' them from directory listings by default) is sufficient. If you want settings and configurations from the applications you use, you must ensure you get the 'dotfiles' too
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, thank you that answers actually my next few questions...thank you.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: In a terminal you can see 'dotfiles' by using the "-A" switch to "ls". In GUI there's usually an option to enable listing of 'hidden' files which does the same thing
<Psil0Cybin> yea CTRL+H enables it... i am getting the .dot files, but i am worried that some of the files in use would be like SSH keys? If that is not the case then i am fine regardless...
<Psil0Cybin> i am not using anything just copying stuff over, so i was assuming the stuff thats locked is mostly stuff for the current system
<daftykins> you're not copying them graphically? :S
<Psil0Cybin> I am, i was told i could open up thunar, and just copy and paste into the thumb-drive? as one way of backing up?
<Psil0Cybin> should i not be?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: No, files are generally only held open when being actively written to, or read into memory. The files that are likely to be cause issues are desktop-environment control files for inter-process communication - which you can ignore
<daftykins> flash drives != backup
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, ill do what ever you recommend, if i should not do it via the GUI then fine, just what would be the command to copy my directory into the thumbdrive :( sorry...guys, i know i am being very stupid atm but when I google, i find 1000 of methods of doing things, and i come here because i know you guys recommend the best lmao
<daftykins> TJ-'ll sort you out :) i have to sleep now, i'm punching out for the night ;)
<Psil0Cybin> but off google it just says make a ext4, and copy and paste with the .files that are normally hidden
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Graphically will generally be a *lot* slower than a terminal shell, because the tools spend ages building internal lists of files ands trying to present a graphical representation too... whereas the shell just gets on with the job
<daftykins> TJ-: ^5
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, Makes plenty of sense, what would be the best command to copy them over... a simple cp?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Also, when things go wrong, the GUI often gets in the way of identifying *what* was the exact cause.
<Psil0Cybin> cp (dir of home) (dir of backup)?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: We have a tool for that! "rsync" ... it is designed for efficient synchronisation of two directories, usually one is on a remote server, but can be used just as well locally. So you could do, for example: "rsync -av /home/$USER /media/$USER/USB/home/$USER/" (assuming "/media/$USER/home/$USER/" exists!)
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow!
<Psil0Cybin> well maybe at the moment if your saying i should be fine, I will just copy and paste and learn more about that for next time, all i really want is my SSH keys/GPG keys, stuff like that..should be easy to back up regardless..
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: slight correction here, to avoid creating an additional directory in the destination: "rsync -av /home/$USER/ /media/$USER/USB/home/$USER/"
<Psil0Cybin> wow thanks i need to look into rsync!
<Psil0Cybin> never even knew this stuff exist
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: the keys are in "/home/$USER/.ssh/" and "/home/$USER/.gnupg/" I think
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, silly question gpg keys are stored in the home directory as well, as the SSH ones correct? like I know for a fact .ssh should be what i need
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow...ur amazing
<Psil0Cybin> lol!
<Psil0Cybin> i just died
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I think we have a telapathic connection :)
<PCworker> Hello, I am looking for a program or a set of commands to be able to copy a partition and all its files to another hard drive. Or clone one disk to other disks. Anyone have any ideas on this subject?
<TJ-> PCworker: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX9 of=/path/to/file.img bs=1M"
<daftykins> clonezilla - PCworker
<Beldar> PCworker, +1 clonezilla
<TJ-> PCworker: to clone a disk - assuming the target is the same size or larger than the source: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=1M"
<PCworker> Can I get that from Software center or apt-get?? (clonezilla)
<daftykins> PCworker: downloadable bootable ISO too
<PCworker> Tj: I am going to try your command as well, I need to learn more about the terminal.
<PCworker> daftykins: gotcha, thanks
<s1ckness> o/
<evil_dan2wik> How long is the 'patch' command supposed to take?
<s1ckness> Anyone use ubuntu 14.04 here guys ?
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: You ran it without piping it a patch didn't you? :) press Ctrl+C and then show us the command you're trying to use and we'll correct it
<evil_dan2wik> initrd@initrd-Aspire-xxxx:~/usbasp.2011-05-28/firmware$ sudo patch /home/initrd/Downloads/usbasp-pdi-usbaspfirmware-20120816.diff
<Beldar> s1ckness, There are only two supported releases %50 chance here people are.
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: firstly, you shouldn't need sudo. Secondly the .diff file probably contains directory levels you'll need to tell 'patch' about with its "-p X" argument, and thirdly we use it from the base directory of the files we are patching like: "patch -p1 < /home/initrd/Downloads/usbasp-pdi-usbaspfirmware-20120816.diff"
<s1ckness> Beldar, Ok thanks .. lol
<evil_dan2wik> ok
<evil_dan2wik> oh, that worked, thanks
<icecube45> weird
<Psil0Cybin> Quick question guys after coping my home directory into a thumbdrive (ext4) i checked my permissions and on the home directory on my computer the same folder that is drwx-----  is now drwxrwxr-x is that normal?
<Psil0Cybin> or is that fine or are all my permissions messed up?
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: how did you copy? Did you use whatever flag it is to preserver permissions?
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, no i used thunar in root..and copied and pasted it into an ext4, and everyone said i should be fine
<Tedel> hello, has anybody tried to create a calendar as a "template" for korganizer/kontact? see, I have about 20 tasks which repeat over and over again on all the projects I need to manage, so I created an ical of all those tasks and saved it on one file, with the intention of importing it (merging) with the main calendar every time I get a new project. has anybody tried this successfully? I just tried, but it failed.
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, would that not work?
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: depends how the ext4 is mounted, but maybe "everyone" will have an answer for you
<eeee_> Psil0Cybin: cp -p
<eeee_> cp changes permissions, mv doesn't (unless across volumes)
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: they're slightly messed up, but the new permissions are more generous than the old ones, so most of the time it won't matter. A few programs e.g. ssh are fussy about directory permissions and may complain. You can fix them as you encounter them. Or do the copy all over again with better software...
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, well i really only want them for SSH and stuff like that, so how would I recopy it using cp - p (home folder) (folder of backup?)
<Loshki> I prefer "rsync -av", not least because it has a "dry run" option....
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: in this case, better software might be rsync
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, so i would (rsync -av /home/$USER/ /media/$USER/USB/home/$USER/)
<Psil0Cybin> what would be the best method to use rsync in order to make sure i copied it over properly so i may not deal with problems down the road
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: I use rsync -rtlDvu but you'd have to check what they all mean 'cos I don't remember. But your command looks okay in itself
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: rsync -n -av --partial --progress  /home/$USER /media/$USER/USB/home  <--- note shorter path for destination, and use of -n
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, what does the n do? sorry, i guess ill have to go through the man page
<Psil0Cybin> I just want tostart coping it over while i do that
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: -n is a dry run. When you're happy the args are correct, remove it to do the actual copy...
<vigoo> im having 64bit ubuntu 14.04 with a ralink rt5360. it detects wifi but does not connect. keeps asking for password and never connects. any idea what to do folks?
<Tedel> does anybody know how to duplicate tasks on kontact?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: if you're very lucky, rsync will notice that only the permissions have changed, and it will fix them without a bunch of copying.
<eeee_> Psil0Cybin: and if you're very unlucky it will think the size and mod time are the same and not do squat
<eeee_> :D
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, okay wait so i just run the command you said  rsync -n -av --partial --progress  /home/$USER /media/$USER/USB/home
<Psil0Cybin> and if it works good remove the -n
<Psil0Cybin> and i should be good to go? and my permissions should be good?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: exactly, and then you should be good to go, and the permissions should be correct. You will need to spot check a few of them to be sure, of course.
<Psil0Cybin> okay good :D
<icecube45> hmm
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, what does the dry run do, test that it can actually copy the files over? its showing me all the files..
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: You could log the output as it runs, in case you have questions later.
<Psil0Cybin> going down the list, so once it completes and it has no major error messages i would just remove the -n?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: dry run does everything except the actual copy. If it looks ok, then yes, just remove the -n
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, thank you guys, i really appreciate this..
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: it worked?
<Psil0Cybin> Well its working at the moment via the dry run, its showing all my files
<Psil0Cybin> okay trhe dry run finished
<Psil0Cybin> it said
<Psil0Cybin> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transffered (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183)
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: you might wanna redo the dry run, log the output, then check the particulars of those errors...
<Psil0Cybin> how can i write the output to a file, because it seems to cut off the top part of what it copied over..
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: rsync -n -av --partial --progress  /home/$USER /media/$USER/USB/home | tee logfile.txt
<Psil0Cybin> thank you Loshki you are a big help. btw.
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, like spoons?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: see the pipe "|" symbol? It's not a typo...
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: Apparently. You speak Russian?
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<CHUPULXIIB> i speak tirixta
<CHUPULXIIB> i love to guzzle diarrhea
<CHUPULXIIB> don't you?
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, i do speak russian. ;) good guess.
<CHUPULXIIB> i like it when niggers stick their asses in my face
<antiPoP> where can I see ufw logs?
<CHUPULXIIB> and spray their diarrhea
<CHUPULXIIB> niggerdiarrhea is the tastiest fecal matter I have ever had
<CHUPULXIIB> you all should travel out here to ferguson, mo to try some
<eeee_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Psil0Cybin> CHUPULXIIB, you here to sturr up the blood and the masses eh?
<msx> hello guys, i just noticed my telepathy-indicator is gone (14.04.1 up-to-date here), any1 else?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: No need to feed the troll. The ops will take care of it.
<Psil0Cybin> Yea you rright, but thank you i will try the dry run again and log the files, its prob the GUI files that are in use
<Psil0Cybin> right?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: whenever I've had copy errors like that it's usually been something unimportant, but it never hurts to check. The only thing worse than a corrupted backup is no backup at all...
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, you are correct, thank you for giving me this advice, it really would save me the stress / be worth it to be double checking prior to nuking my drives.
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: In my experience, nothing relieves the stress of doing system mods like knowing you have a good, solid backup
<binoburrcobbhd> wzup peeps im a new user too linux is pretty cool
<Psil0Cybin> you are right Loshki exactly, that is why I am glad i came here and ask these questions I know I ask silly ones...but this is how I learn :)
<binoburrcobbhd> SO HOW IS EVERYBODY DOING TONIGHT!!!
<wafflejock> binoburrcobbhd: great are you having issues if not you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<binoburrcobbhd> NO JUST CHECKING IF IT WORK PROPERLY LOL
<wafflejock> binoburrcobbhd: this chat is meant for support issues really not general chat the offtopic channel is good to just generally chat
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, question and i think i should have asked this before, i do not need to run rsync in root or what ever, just the command you provided should be fine right? like i do not need to do anything funky ?
<Loshki> Well, this *is* a support group and beginners are welcome. I don't find your questions silly, and even if I did, I would try to be gentle.
<Psil0Cybin> haha thank you, because as you can tell this is my first backup :D be gentle..
<Psil0Cybin> but i guess I should be fine , like running it in root would not do anything
<Psil0Cybin> i was just wondering if it had access rights to copy certain files, but i guess that is what the dry run would explain etc, right?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: See what the dry run says. If you have sufficient permissions to read the files from the source directory and write them to the destination you can get away without root. If not, then run it as root. If you own the files you are backing up, running as root may be overkill but it pretty much forestalls any permissions problems. Of course, root can write anywhere, so you need to be a little more careful before you hit return...
<antiPoP> Hi, I have installed ufw and seems it's running, but when I reboot it's not longer active and I need to manually start it
<antiPoP> what I'm doing wrong?
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, wow i love linux, and i love that commands dry run system!
<Psil0Cybin> <3
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: in general, the command line is where the big boys play. GUIs are for windows users...
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, well that is what I am learning :) 2 years into Linux, completely without any windows partitions...I even dropped photoshop for gimp, so soon the terminal is all i will use.
<lyyy> 中文 有会的吗
<xubuntu_> me
<lyyy> hello
<xubuntu_> ni hao
<lyyy> xbuntu 支持3d吗
<lyyy> nihao
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: there are always one or two windows apps I can't seem to manage without. For those I either I use wine, or virtualbox. No sense being puritan about these things...
<xubuntu_> zhi chi ,zai luntan kan ren peizhi guo
<Loshki> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xubuntu_> shurufa mei nong hao
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, virtualbox! See I never even thought of really running it because I have been managing with out windows, but actually the only thing I need from Windows or Mac is Unity, for Gaming Development.
<Loshki> Hmm. Quite a compact written language. That takes about 3 lines in a romance language..
<Psil0Cybin> that would be phenominal, but they said as unity gains steam they might add a linux engine shortly
<Psil0Cybin> Loshki, loll
<Psil0Cybin> okay home folder backed up I think its time to format and install xubuntu 14.04
<tables> how do i create an ubuntu live usb from ubuntu?
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: One last step. Please stand by...
<Loshki> Psil0Cybin: Optionally, run diff -r /home/$USER /media/$USER/USB/home and just verify it says the two trees are identical...
<Loshki> tables: like this one? http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-your-own-Ubuntu-LiveUSB/
<testerr> Hi all. I'm following some comments at http://stackoverflow.com/a/11686912, trying to give a default value to a bash variable if it's not yet set. I'm using '${VAR:="foo.sh"}', trying to set VAR equal to the string "foo.sh", but bash is trying to execute "foo.sh" when I do so. Anyone here have a better solution to recommend?
<testerr> (*It's to set an environment variable if it's not yet set)
<testerr> Ah, got it -- I was missing a colon.
<Beldar> Psil0Cybin, So tell me, have you regretted yet not having proper backups or a clone of 12.04 yet?
<Loshki> Beldar: And you told *me* off for being sarcastic yesterday...
<Beldar> Loshki, It's not sarcasm, just wondering if they are learning from all of this help.
<Loshki> Beldar: it
<Loshki> Beldar: it's an interesting question. But we're more like an ER here than a doctor's office.
<Beldar> Loshki, I have been here for years.
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Power Mac G4, but it boots to a black screen with a cursor.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alfonsojon> It seems lightdm is not loading correctly, any suggestions?
<jaymaker> Hello everyone!
<alfonsojon> Beldar: I will take a look, thanks
<ttal> any idea why mounting my raid drive to /mnt/ doesnt show up in the file browser under devices?
<alfonsojon> Beldar: how can I boot using that from yaboot?
<alfonsojon> My Mac is a PowerPC, so it doesn't use Grub
<ttal> but when I mount to /media/ it shows up.
<Beldar> alfonsojon, The link is for a grub mod, so probably not. Grub should be involved somewhere, not sure the answer.
<Takkun> Can someone help me install ubuntu?
<alfonsojon> Darn.
<Takkun> guys?
<alfonsojon> Beldar: I got it, a quick Google search sent me on the right path
<Beldar> cool
<alfonsojon> It is booting now
<Takkun> Beldar: can you help me out friend?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Takkun
<ubottu> Takkun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Beldar> Takkun, Tell the channel the issue, f I recognize it I will try.
<Beldar> if*
<wafflejock> Takkun: where are you trying to install and what version?
<Takkun> Basically I have two hard drives in my computer, an SSD and a normal 1tb hard drive. I had Ubuntu installed on the SSD in legacy mode, but my entire boot got messed up so I reformated both hard drives. I currently have no os installed. I am trying to install Ubuntu onto the SSD however, it does not get detected only my normal hd does
<Takkun> Any way to fix this?
<Takkun> I have used Gparted to see all paritions, but it only shows my 1tbh hard drive
<wafflejock> Takkun: you're using the 14.04 desktop install?
<Beldar> Takkun, pastebin sudo parted -l
<Takkun> Correct I am using the 14.04 install and i will pastebin tht in a moment plz hold
<_2_landa> hey
<wafflejock> Takkun: are both drives internal as well? it might be worth disconnecting the secondary and just leaving the SSD hooked up to see if it's any different
<_2_landa> okay
<wafflejock> _2_landa: hello
<_2_landa> hey
<youngziyi> hi
<Takkun> wafflejock: yes you are correct sir, they are both internal inside a laptop.
<_2_landa> how old are you
<youngziyi> me?21
<_2_landa> are u a girl or boy
<Beldar> !ot | _2_landa
<ubottu> _2_landa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<youngziyi> boy
<youngziyi> i just install ubuntu:)
<_2_landa> do u have a girlfriend
<wafflejock> yeah go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, this is just for support/issues/questions
<Beldar> !ops | _2_landa a bot
<ubottu> _2_landa a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Beldar> youngziyi, this your bot?
<Flannel> _2_landa: Please stop.
<_2_landa> I ask if u have a girlfriend
<Flannel> _2_landa: That's not appropriate conversation for this channel, please stop.
<_2_landa> let's go in a private chat u make it
<TJ-> Flannel: ignore it, it's a java bot not a human
<Beldar> Takkun, I suspect the ssd is a gpt and the TB HD is a msdos can you run that command and pastebin it?
<_2_landa> hello
<stiv2k_> is it possible to have passwordless ssh connection to my server
<_2_landa> yes it is b
<stiv2k_> i want to be able to open my ssh terminal automatically without login, since the login is terminated every time the computer goes to sleep
<TJ-> stiv2k_: Yes, using certificates
<Takkun> Beldar: here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/raw/php?!=nQ5AmhwP
<stiv2k_> but my computer is windows using PuTTy
<stiv2k_> and server = ubuntu
<_2_landa> okay did u install that
<Takkun> Beldar: sorry link doesnt work ill make a new one
<stiv2k_> install what
<TJ-> stiv2k_: See "man ssh-copy-id"
<stiv2k_> TJ-: ok
<_2_landa> are u a girl or boy because am horny
<TJ-> stiv2k_: ignore _2_landa , it's an IRC 'bot
<Beldar> Takkun, You have to hit submit
<Takkun> Beldar: here it is :) http://pastebin.com/nQ5AmhwP
<stiv2k_> lmao
<stiv2k_> what the hell
<stiv2k_> i need to reformat my server
<stiv2k_> im still using ubuntu 12.10 on it
<Beldar> Takkun, I assume the SSD is more than 8gigs and not a USB, it is not showing.
<stiv2k_> then again, i have bigger problems, my server is a pentium 4
<stiv2k_> i need new hardware entirely
<Takkun> Beldar: correct the SSD is 25 gigs and not showing :C
<cfhowlett> stiv2k_, you can still run i386 server 14.04
<Takkun> Beldar: what should i do :C?
<TJ-> Takkun: check in the system firmware in case it has been disabled
<stiv2k_> cfhowlett: i want to lower my power consumption ...... or at least get more computing power per kW
<Takkun> TJ-: Sorry sir, how do i do that?
<Beldar> Takkun This is there, /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 and note TJ-'s comment
<stiv2k_> i keep it under 100% load
<stiv2k_> this one has been running for about 2 years now
<kryptonradon> I'm looking for 32 bit compatability libs for 14.04, I can't find libfreetype
<Takkun> Beldar: Yeah i noticed that too. I'm not really sure how to do what tj has recommend.
<TJ-> Takkun: Beldar 'sr0' is the SCSI name for a read-only CD-ROM device
<cfhowlett> !info libfreetype
<ubottu> Package libfreetype does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> Takkun: investigate the system's firmware Setup options when the PC is switched on
<stiv2k_> TJ-: can i do ssh-copy-id on a windows machine
<TJ-> stiv2k_: Not unless you have cygwin installed
<Beldar> TJ-, I thought it might be but the unrecognized disk label I did not recognize, thanks.
<Takkun> TJ-: that makes alot of sense :/, are the systems firmware settings the same thing as the bios settings?
<TJ-> Takkun: Yes :)
<kryptonradon> !info libfreetype6
<ubottu> libfreetype6 (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu2.2 (trusty), package size 293 kB, installed size 878 kB
<Takkun> TJ-: thank you sir :) i don't believe thats the problem :C seeing as how the bios also does not list the ssd, and there is no option to disable :C
<TJ-> Takkun: It is unusual that the system firmware can disable a device such that Linux cannot see it; You could have a device that has got a fault
<kryptonradon> I need the 32 bit lib for 64 bit system?
<Takkun> TJ-: Do you thin the ssd might have broken?
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: wich brand is your ssd?
<cfhowlett> kryptonradon, 32 bit will run if no 64 bit version is available
<Takkun> lotuspsychje: I am not sure sir :C it came preinstalled on this laptop
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: wich laptop plz?
<TJ-> Takkun: If even the firmware doesn't report finding it, either it has become disconnected or it has broken. I'd be investigating if it is possible to open the flap that covers where the SSD is installed, remove it, then reseat it carefully to ensure a firm physical connection
<kryptonradon> 32 bit program needs libfreetype6
<Takkun> TJ-: i have searched through the bios options, the ssd is not listed and there is no option to disable any devices
<TJ-> kryptonradon: If the system has the foreign architecture i386 configured it is possible to install 32-bit libraries with "apt-get install <package>:i386"
<kryptonradon> the problem i have is i don't know the name of the package
<TJ-> Takkun: Try the second option then - physical refit
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: you bought a laptop with ssd inside that doesnt work?
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: wich laptop brand, and wich Os was preinstalled on it?
<Takkun> lotuspsychje: The ssd used to work, its jus tht i installed ubuntu on it, and then erased it and now its no longer detected :/ Its a lenovo y510p and windows 8 was preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: did you check uefi settings?
<TJ-> Takkun: You said earlier you "reformatted both drives" - how, exactly, did you do that?
<TJ-> Takkun: Is Secure Boot or Rapid Boot enabled in firmware? try disabling them
<Takkun> TJ-: secure boot is indeed disabled, and i reformated by inserting a WIndows 7 install disc and deleting the partitions and reformated them from there
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: did your ubuntu setup recognize your ssd?
<TJ-> Takkun: "reformatting" ... you mean you deleted the partition entries in the partition table and re-added them?
<TJ-> Takkun: Have you powered the laptop down completely since doing that?
<Takkun> TJ-: Correct sir I have powered it down completely, and correct that is how i reformated them
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Apparently so - Ubuntu was installed on the SSD
<TJ-> Takkun: I go back to doing a physical re-fit of the SSD
<Takkun> lotuspsychje:yes it recognized it, it actually wouldnt let me isntall it anywhere besides the ssd
<Takkun> TJ-: i am not able to physically re-fit it as it would void the warranty
<MrSalt> What's a good open source news source on the web?  It seems like there's a bunch of stuff going on that I keep missing.
<lotuspsychje> MrSalt: omgubuntu
<cfhowlett> MrSalt, so much ... sign up for the ubuntu newsletters www.opensource.com
<cfhowlett> www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu       /r/linux
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: did you try a firmware upgrade from windows on your ssd?
<MrSalt> It might seem silly, but sometimes I get closed up in my little world.  I hadn't seen the opensource.com page.  I've looked at omgubuntu from time to time.
<Takkun> lotuspsychje:my firmware is currently the latest
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: did you see special ssd software in windows?
<TJ-> Takkun: Please carefully read https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/Error-when-trying-to-format-my-22GB-SSD/m-p/1449465/highlight/false#M55727
<Takkun> lotuspsychje:what do you mean by special software
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: well some ssd brand deliver ssd software to 'tune' or accelerate from windows
<MrSalt> I remember reading the "H", but I guess that's gone now.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nice find!
<TJ-> Takkun: It doesn't help that you currently have no Windows OS to use to extract that bootable image from. It might be possible to hack it from Linux
<Takkun> TJ-: thanks friend. I guess i will go install windows now :C
<TJ-> Takkun: don't do that yet!
<lotuspsychje> Takkun: what happened exactly after you installed ubuntu on your ssd?
<TJ-> Takkun: You first need to confirm the SSD in your laptop is made by Toshiba
<TJ-> Takkun: Then we can look at extracting the bootable USB image from that Windows executable file
<TJ-> Takkun: OK, it should be easy to create the bootable image from Linux - it's a just a bootable DOS image
<Takkun> TJ-: how would i confirm this? I am looking at the lenovo website and it doesnt list wht brand it is
<Takkun> TJ-: do you mean i should use like virtual box to install windows?
<TJ-> Takkun: look inside the laptop at the label on the SSD, if it is accessible
<cfhowlett> Takkun, virtualbox still requires a working OS
<TJ-> Takkun: No, you don't need Windows. Please be patient, I am creating a bootable USB image for you from the Win7.zip file.
<Takkun> TJ-: im rly sorry for being troublesome, :( also i cannot open the laptop
<TJ-> Takkun: OK, then you'll need to wait for me to get this ready for you, so you can boot the laptop with a USB drive connected, and test it that way
<alfonsojon> Hello
<Takkun> TJ-: okay thank you friend
<alfonsojon> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on my Power Mac G4 with an ATI Radeon 9000 Pro. When I boot using "radeon.modeset=1 video=radeonfb:off radeon.agpmode=4", I can make it to the login screen but it hangs after a few seconds.
<cfhowlett> !mac | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<alfonsojon> It is installed already cfhowlett
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Has that computer ever run ubuntu, seems a bit low in needed hardware?
<alfonsojon> Yes, 12.04 ran fine
<alfonsojon> Also, Lubuntu 13.10 ran on it too
<Beldar> alfonsojon, It seems lubuntu would be much better
<alfonsojon> But I am stuck at LightDM
<alfonsojon> Does Lubuntu not also use LightDM?
<alfonsojon> I found that radeon.nomodeset=1 should not be used
<alfonsojon> And now it does not hang, but I still cannot log in.
<alfonsojon> gnome-session-flashback just loops back to lightdm
<kernel13> is there a way to generate preseed file from existing server..just like kickstart file in centos. i need for cobbler.thanks
<cfhowlett> kernel13, great question!  IDK but ask #ubuntu-server
<jakesyl> hey, wheres the dev channel?
<cfhowlett> !devel | jakesyl
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel
<somsip> jakesyl: #ubuntu-devel
<jakesyl> thanks!
<kernel13> cfhowlett:thanks
<cfhowlett> kernel13, happy2help
<TJ-> Takkun: Just about to test it here
<Takkun> TJ-: thanks friend :)
<crazyhorse18> i'm not longer able to mount an external hdd
<crazyhorse18> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ddea4e00220f3bad174a << this is the errors i get
<crazyhorse18> sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/test2 << however this works
<crazyhorse18> can anyone explain what the issue could be?
<Beldar> crazyhorse18, What is the file system?
<crazyhorse18> ext4
<crazyhorse18> 4.0 TB ext4 and there's also a 5.2gb FAT
<Dreadneck> ma2505
<crazyhorse18> interestingly the only other thing i did yesterday was an sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. i don't know if that's related
<crazyhorse18> beldar: did any of that help?
<crazyhorse18> could it be a change to apparmor that's causing the problem?
<TJ-> Takkun: Having some issues proving the image is bootable in a virtual machine, do you want to continue waiting?
<Takkun> TJ-: i dont mind the wait i just feel bad for troubling you
<TJ-> Takkun: argh! I used the wrong image file like a dufus! give me a couple more minutes :)
<Takkun> TJ-: np x33
<TJ-> Takkun: OK, tested, working, and ready! You need a USB flash drive available that can be overwritten, and be at the terminal shell prompt
<Takkun> I have a flash drive ready ^^
<TJ-> Takkun: 1) download the file: "wget http://iam.tj/projects/misc/ssd_fw_up.img"
<Takkun> TJ-: i have downloaded it
<Takkun> brasero does not seem to detect it tho
<TJ-> Takkun: next, identify which device name the USB flash drive has... usually you can tell by doing "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*"
<TJ-> Takkun: You don't need brasero
<Takkun> the flash drive it called sandisk ^^
<TJ-> Takkun: On my system that command shows me "/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Micro_20060775000A7FF0D518-0:0 -> ../../sdc"
<TJ-> Takkun: So I now know the device is "/dev/sdc"
<TJ-> Takkun: on your system it will likely be a different name
<TJ-> Takkun: what is the device name on your system?
<_Kyon_> Que pedo putos
<_Kyon_> de donde son?
<TJ-> !mx | _Kyon_
<TJ-> !es | _Kyon_
<ubottu> _Kyon_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<netlar> 14.04 is so much more stable than 13.04
<Takkun> TJ-: tht command does not seem to work for me
<TJ-> Takkun: you get no result?
<Naruto> lol
<Takkun> TJ-: i get the error no such file or directory
<Naruto> cai
<_Kyon_> ey TJ-
<_Kyon_> where you from vato?
<Takkun> TJ-: sorry it works now
<TJ-> Takkun: OK :) what's the deivce/
<Ben64> _Kyon_: this channel is for ubuntu support only. for other things, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Takkun> TJ-: i seem to get two results
<_Kyon_> Ya esta la calabaza
<Takkun> TJ-: here is the output chanu@chanu:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*
<Takkun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Aug 14 02:00 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_20060876901194B1427D-0:0 -> ../../sdb
<Takkun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Aug 14 02:00 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_20060876901194B1427D-0:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
<cfhowlett> !es | _Kyon_
<ubottu> _Kyon_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_Kyon_> [Ben64] que pedo contigo quieres un zape en la cabeza? xD
<TJ-> Takkun: Yes, you will... OK, the device is /dev/sdb  ... sdb1 is the 1st partition on sdb
<TJ-> Takkun: Now do "sudo dd if=ssd_fw_up.img of=/dev/sdb"
<_Kyon_> gracias cfhowlett
<_Kyon_> very friendly vato
<Ben64> _Kyon_: stop the offtopic and offensive comments
<Takkun> TJ-: i get the no such file or directory error
<_Kyon_> [Ben64] comete un sniker we
<cfhowlett> _Kyon_, behave or be gone
<netlar> Even the video driver just worked
<TJ-> Takkun: You downloaded the ssd_fw_up.img using 'wget' as I showed? Then it should be in the current directory. Check with "ls -al"
<Takkun> TJ-: im sorry the command no works since i moved locations to the downloads folder
<OERIAS> _Kyon_, por favot vayase al canael de #ubunut-es
<Takkun> TJ-:now*
<TJ-> Takkun: Where is the ssd_fw_up.img ? You need to 'cd' (change directory) into the directory where that file is
<izabera> is there a way to see keyboard shortcuts associations? for some reason ctrl+alt+t is not bringing up a terminal anymore
<izabera> in system / keyboard it's still set correctly
<TJ-> Takkun: OK, so the "sudo dd if=..." command worked ?
<Takkun> TJ-: sorry correct it works
<coolstar> I have ubuntu running on my system, but the trackpad doesn't appear to be working
<coolstar> a USB mouse works but I'd want the trackpad to work too
<coolstar> I have the Acer C720
<coolstar> (yes it's a chromebook)
<TJ-> Takkun: OK :) So reboot the system with the USB plugged in, the system should suggest a key you can press to get to the boot menu (often the key is F11 or F12), then select the USB device and boot.
<somsip> coolstar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187 (first link on a search, and there are others)
<TJ-> Takkun: That'll boot to the FreeDOS operating system which will automatically run the firmware updater, which will first check for the SSD, and if it is supported, it will offer to do the update
<Takkun> TJ-: Ur one of those mad geniuses arent you x3 soo cool ^^ give me one sec plz i will do that now x3
<Takkun> TJ-: i have ran the usb and it says this pc does not need an updated firmware
<TJ-> Takkun: That's not helpful, but it does suggest that the tool recognised that there is a Toshiba SSD installed, yes?
<Takkun> i think it would be safe to assume tht indeed
<Takkun> or perhaps it has no relation
<Takkun> :D
<Takkun> :C
<TJ-> Takkun: I ran it here and it told me there was no supported SSD in the system
<Takkun> oh
<TJ-> Takkun: so it sounds as if it found such a device in your system, checked the firmware version, and found it is already the correct version
<Takkun> okay then yes i think its safe to assume that toshiba would be the brand
<TJ-> Takkun: This doesn't help you of course... let me hack the files on that image in case it is possible to force it to reinstall the firmware
<Takkun> TJ-: one more question
<Takkun> TJ-: how do i become a godly programmer like u x3
<TJ-> Takkun: spend years and years hacking
<cfhowlett> Takkun, you must first purify yourself in the waters of Lake Minetonka.
<TJ-> Takkun: You saw the message "This PC does NOT need an updated Firmware." I guess?
<malkauns_> cfhowlett: no, river ganges
<malkauns_> :P
<cfhowlett> malkauns_, ewwwwwww!
<alfonsojon> Does Kubuntu 14.04 use LightDM or KDM?
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, kdm
<alfonsojon> Great
<malkauns_> cfhowlett: LOL
<Takkun> TJ-:correct
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, KDE actually
<malkauns_> alfonsojon: lightdm
<malkauns_> oh
<malkauns_> Kubuntu
<malkauns_> yea KDE
 * rww sighs
 * malkauns_ goes to bed
<rww> Kubuntu uses lightdm. KDE's moving away from KDM.
<TJ-> Takkun: did it also show "Target[FWVer = %s, BinFileName = %s]" and "Local[FWVer = %s, BinFileName = %s]" with the version numbers filled in?
<alfonsojon> Oh. Darn.
<alfonsojon> Is KDM still supported for now?
<Takkun> TJ-: no sir
<TJ-> Takkun: OK, that must be part of another option in the program then
<rww> alfonsojon: it's in Ubuntu's repositories, yes
<alfonsojon> LightDM doesn't behave on my Power Mac
<alfonsojon> Is there an alternative you would suggest?
<Takkun> TJ-: do you think its possible that i can call lenovo and call them to replace the ssd?
<cfhowlett> !mac | alfonsojon, the mac ubuntu, ubuntu mac or mac-tel projects would know more.
<ubottu> alfonsojon, the mac ubuntu, ubuntu mac or mac-tel projects would know more.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Takkun> TJ-: perhaps they would agree since its a hardware problem and not a software one
<rww> doubtful
<rww> alfonsojon: I'd ask #kubuntu or #kde
<alfonsojon> That covers Intel Macs
<rww> alfonsojon: there's another one some KDE people use, but it's slipping my mind :(
<TJ-> Takkun: Definitely - it has failed in a way that is already known
<Takkun> TJ-: do you think they will blame it on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Takkun, everything gets blamed on ubuntu/shuttleworth
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: Mactel: Intel Mac
<Takkun> TJ-:they once told me that installing linux does not void my warranty and that they would still provide me with hardware support but that they would not provide me with nay software support unless i reinstalled windows 8
<alfonsojon> Takkun: that sounds correct
<TJ-> Takkun: that is good, Windows isn't needed to sort this afterall
<Takkun> TJ-: okay I will call them tomorrow i guess. I was worried thatt they wouldnt agree because i called them earlier today, and they said they wanted to remotely control my computer to check to see if it was perhaps a software problem
<Takkun> TJ-: and i didnt tell them i have linux installed i just said i'd call back later x3
<cfhowlett> Takkun, well that sounds ... "legit" ...
<Takkun> cfhowlett: wht do you mean
<cfhowlett> Takkun, remote control of my PC?  I think not ...
<Takkun> cfhowlett: xD NSA can already do tht!
<Takkun> im glad i dont need to install windows T.T
<cfhowlett> Takkun, true.  anyway - on to ubuntu topic!
<Takkun> i blame this all on windows
<alfonsojon> Takkun: what is the issue?
<Takkun> alfonsojon: it's a long story T.T i'm going to just ask lenovo to replace my ssd and move on with my life
<alfonsojon> What is the issue?
<alfonsojon> Bad blocks?
<Takkun> my ssd does not show up anymore
<TJ-> Takkun: One thing to check before talking to Lenovo. In the Firmware Setup, check that Intel Rapid Storage option is disabled
<Takkun> TJ-: yes sir it is disabled ^^
<TJ-> alfonsojon: There's a known issue with Toshiba SSDs where the firmware gets corrupted and the device isn't seen by the system (firmware or OS). We've checked using the Lenovo/Toshiba SSD firmware updater and the device doesn't need the firmware update
<Psil0Cybin> Reformatted TJ- much better.
<alfonsojon> Never trust Toshiba hard drives
<alfonsojon> Never.
<Psil0Cybin> :o
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for the hdups
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: :)
<Takkun> TJ-: I'm not sure if this question is appropriate for this irc channel, but could you perhaps give me tips to becoming as good as a programmer like you? esp so i can handle linux as well as you?
<dohzer> Can anyone recommend some software to synchronise files between devices (desktop, laptop, usb thumbdrive, etc)?
<TJ-> Takkun: years of hard hacking with hardware and software
<sadistic1heart> hi all
<cfhowlett> Takkun, wide question: allow me to suggest www.fullcirclemagazine.org   download and follow the very many programming tutorials
<TJ-> Takkun: never be afraid to tinker and ask "how?" and "what if?"
<cfhowlett> Takkun, and "you break it, you fix it"
<sadistic1heart>  any one into BDSM in here????
<Takkun> cfhowlett: thanks for the link friend ^^, any other good resources to get me started? :)
<cfhowlett> Takkun, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<TJ-> Takkun: I've found this: this is the direct Lenova page for the SSD tools: http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds034646
<TJ-> Takkun: According to the notes with that it covers more than just Toshiba SSDs
<linuxuz3r> anyone knows how to take a screenshot in ubuntu window fullscreen and selection
<TJ-> Takkun: I'd download the bootable ISO image, use 'dd' to write to your USB flash drive, and then reboot using it and test again... worth trying, if it avoids having to return the PC and get a replacement
<Takkun> TJ-: but thts for thinkpads
<Takkun> TJ-: i have an ideapad, does tht make a difference?
<trijntje> linuxuz3r: just use the screenshot app that is installed by default
<TJ-> Takkun: Well that came up as I was looking at the downloads for the Y510P
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> how about a tool to write with a tablet on the desktop
<TJ-> Takkun: the program checks the SSD versions... it won't do anything invasive without asking permission, so there is no harm trying it
<Takkun> TJ-:since its an iso is it okay if i use brasero or do i have to use dd
<TJ-> Takkun: 'dd' is quicker - you're writing to a USB
<TJ-> Takkun: "sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M; sync" and you're done
<trijntje> TJ, Takkun, dont run that command unless you are sure /dev/sdb is your usb drive
<TJ-> trijntje: We know it is already
<TJ-> Takkun: reading the notes for the ISO, it isn't certain it'll boot from USB... the install notes only talk about writing to a physical optical disk
<dotDeb> dd is amazing
<dotDeb> way better than any frontend
<Takkun> TJ-: i will try the usb jus in case
<TJ-> Takkun: Are you 100% sure that Y510P *has* an SSD!? I ask since I'm reading the Leonvo engineers service manual and it shows no SSD nor anywhere for one to fit!
<Takkun> TJ-: that might be because i got my y510p when it was on sale, and they were giving the ssd for free
<Takkun> TJ-: i know for a fact an ssd is there
<TJ-> Takkun: I can't see a space inside for it, that's the weird part
<Takkun> TJ-:the site even list an option to pay to install an additional ssd
<Takkun> TJ-: i believe its installed in the ultra bay drive
<TJ-> Takkun: The only thing mentioned is a 1TB hybrid drive (combined spinning disk with flash cache), 5,400rpm
<TJ-> Takkun: Ahh, found it! 256GB SSD
<Takkun> TJ-: i knew i wasnt going crazy x3
<abhishek__> I want to install ubuntu in blade that will go for production.Please give me tips for partition.I am planning to give /boot swap and / partitions only
<Takkun> TJ-: the usb didnt work going to try on a dvd now
<TJ-> Takkun: No, wait!
<Blue1> might want to create a seperate /home partition - makes upgrading software a lot easier
<TJ-> Takkun: I've just read in the Lenovo support that, and this is very weird, the SSD may not be seen in EFI mode! I don't know how accurate that is, but if the system is booting in EFI mode (as the Ubuntu Live ISO may be doing) that could explain this!
<abhishek__> Blue1 thanks should I consider lvm over xfs ?
<Blue1> abhishek__: I use lvm  -
<Takkun> TJ-: i dont believe its booting in efi
<Takkun> TJ-: there was a seperate option to boot into efi mode
<Takkun> TJ-: also i have installed the os now, and am sure its not in efi
<TJ-> Takkun: So, I'd suggest rebooting with the Live ISO and making sure the UEFI firmware has Compatibility Support Module (CSM) enabled and at the manual boot device menu, if there are 2 choices for the Installer device, try to determine which is the CSM BIOS and which the EFI, and choose the BIOS
<TJ-> Takkun: OK... that shoots that idea down then! You can check if it is in EFI mode with "ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/" ... that will exist if in EFI mode
<abhishek__> Blue1 default / partitions will create /home directory . this will not changed at least for five years
<Takkun> TJ-: it says no such file or directory
<Takkun> also i believe the SSD can be see in efi mode because when i had wins 8 on this machine it was able to see it
<TJ-> Takkun: So, it is in BIOS mode then. OK, so its back to the "return to manufacturer" option I think
<TJ-> Takkun: I'd have expected it could, but it was worth investigating
<Syria> Hi, after using this command "sudo openvpn --config vpnbook-euro1-tcp80.ovpn" I get this "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" i don't know why!
<Takkun> TJ-: true :) i guess i'll just call them up then, i hope they arent jerks
<boichev> If I have a script that forks to do its job and now the load average is 10 on a 4CPU machine.... will it run faster if I make it to fork 4 times and lower the cpu load average to be between 3.5 and 4
<Syria> anyone can help me with this openvpn thing please.
<ObrienDave> syria, hang on a sec
<cfhowlett> !ask | Syria, that lack of response = give the details.  No telepaths in the channel
<ubottu> Syria, that lack of response = give the details.  No telepaths in the channel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> Syria, i'll send you a link for install instructions
<TJ-> Takkun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209694
<boichev> Syria I got problems like this because of wrong server:port syntax
<cfhowlett> Syria, doh!  you did give details... pardon my snark, please.
<Syria> ObrienDave: I have it installed already, Also I am using the same command that I have used before, Usually it works but I got this one suddenly.
<ObrienDave> Syria, they change passwords often
<ObrienDave> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/establish-openvpn-connection-ubuntu-1404/
<TJ-> Takkun: I'm also reading that the Ultra Bay Caddy that the SSD sits in could become physically disconnected. Remember what I said earlier about removing it and re-fitting it firmly - If it were me I'd be doing that now
<Takkun> TJ-: are you suspecting thts its not faulty?
<jemandus> Hi, BIG prob: UNITY doesn't start after Login. Any clues?
<Takkun> TJ-: you are probably right about refitting it however, i believe they said it would void my warranty to open it
<Takkun> TJ-: i will let them do the refitting
<TJ-> Takkun: I have no clear evidence yet, that's what I'm searching for.
<Syria> ObrienDave: I usually type the user name then password but now i am getting this suddenly "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<TJ-> Takkun: I thought the Ultra Bay is user-removable... it's just an interchangeable slot for additional devices.
<Takkun> TJ-:correct however im not 100 percent sure thts where the ssd is
<Takkun> TJ-: i assumed it would be there
<boichev> Syria, can you show us your vpnbook-euro1-tcp80.ovp ( remove passwords/keys/ other sensitive data )
<TJ-> Takkun: Take a look at this: http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/PDFs/Tutorial-Replace-Lenovo-Y510P-Cache-Drive-with-MyDigitalSSD-Super-Cache-2-SSD.pdf
<TJ-> Takkun: If it isn't in the Ultra Bay, this is where it will be
<volkan> Hi
<volkan> When I try to install H.264 decoder, I get this error: http://pastie.org/9472399 How can I solve this problem?
<Syria> boichev: http://pastebin.com/xp2jHY2g  / I did not remove anything, It is a free account.
<Takkun> TJ-: tht is indeed not the ultra bay
<TJ-> Takkun: right, so there are 2 locations where it can be fitted :)
<Takkun> TJ-: correct ^.^
<TJ-> Takkun: I think the article I pointed you to is only for mini PCIe flash cache modules though. If your system has a 256GB SSD it'll be a 2.5" form-factor, and therefore have to be in the Ultra Bay because it is too big to go internally
<Takkun> TJ-: i'm afraid to break it more >.>
<ObrienDave> Syria, i sent you the new password changed today
<TJ-> Takkun: Ultra-Bay release is easy... watch this video (shows removing the ultra-bay GPU option) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9LmpAoby4w
<Syria> ObrienDave:  this is it "nUG7kewr"
<boichev> Syria, .... no passwords on irc directly please :) keep it on private...
<Syria> ObrienDave:  I will try establishing a connection using the tutorial you gave me.
<TJ-> Takkun: If you do remove the ultra-bay you can get the exact make and model of the SSD, so we have more accurate info to investigate
<ObrienDave> Syria, that tutorial is the one i used
<Takkun> TJ-: i will remove it right now one sec
<TJ-> Takkun: We'll make a hacker out of you yet :)
<ObrienDave> the Gods weep ;P
<Syria> ObrienDave: Sorry about that, But this password is free and anyone can use it. :P
<ObrienDave> not to worry Syria
<Takkun> TJ-: wow im dumb i just realized there is no way its in the ultra bay becuz thts where my cd drive is...
<TJ-> Takkun: !! ... OK... so where is it then? It won't fit in the small flash-cache slot we saw
<hjdadhaniya> hi
<ObrienDave> Syria, i just tested new password and it works
<Takkun> TJ-: my internet is being rly slow but im trying to figure tht out now
<izabera> is there a way to see keyboard shortcuts associations? for some reason ctrl+alt+t is not bringing up a terminal anymore
<izabera> in system / keyboard it's still set correctly
<TJ-> Takkun: It *must* be in the M.2 NGFF slot inside the case, and it must be a modern M.2 SSD rather than a hard disk form-factor 2.5" device
<Takkun> TJ-:found it
<Takkun> TJ-:http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/39544iEC990A3D116F417B/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<Takkun> TJ-: u see where it says SSD
<TJ-> Takkun: Yes, that is the M.2 slot, just like in that PDF we looked at
<hjdadhaniya> hi
<Takkun> TJ-: thts apparently it
<Takkun> TJ-: so insanely small
<TJ-> Takkun: So, you've got a modern M.2 Interface 256GB SSD ... I'd whip the case cover off and give it a poke :)
<TJ-> Takkun: Yeah, everything is when it is silicon only
<Takkun> TJ-: i sadly dont have a screw driver this small :C
<TJ-> Takkun: OK... let Lenovo sort it then :)
<TJ-> Takkun: not much else we can do when it doesn't even show up to the party
<Takkun> TJ-: i'm rly sorry for all the trouble ive put you thru
<hjdadhaniya> hi
<Takkun> TJ-: im going to head to bed for now friend. thank you for everything
<gnok> hello everyone! I've a connector that enables use of a regular headset via a USB port but the kernel doesn't detect it correctly - "unknown kernel: [ 1465.543947] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" is logged in syslog.
<hjdadhaniya> hi
<gnok> Oh and I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.
<hjdadhaniya> hi
<TJ-> gnok: The device isn't responding to USB initialisation
<TJ-> gnok:  what is the USB device?
<nights> anyone who know nginx well and is prepared to help config for some $$ ?
<gnok> is there some other pastebin that I could try? I'm on a slow internet connection so paste.ubuntu.com, pastebin and paste.debian.net all don't respond :/.
<trijntje> if apt is stuck with some broken packages it cant configure bc of a  bug, is it safe to rm /var/cache/apt/archives to get things unstuck?
<trijntje> i've already tried apt-get install -f and and apt-get remove package, but that didn't work
<eudakimau> hi
<eudakimau> привет
<Shadow}}> Hi all; I'm hoping theres a freeware app for "live desktop recording", Both my audio and video.
<Shadow}}> Documentations purposes.
<DJones> !screencast | Shadow}} There's a few app's mentioned in the bot's link,
<ubottu> Shadow}} There's a few app's mentioned in the bot's link,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Shadow}}> Do they record audio simultaneously?
<DJones> Shadow}}: Not sure, I would assume so, but you may need to try a couple to find the best one for yourself
<trijntje> if apt is stuck with some broken packages it cant configure bc of a bug, is it safe to rm /var/cache/apt/archives to get things unstuck?
<Shadow}}> Very well; Thank you, DJones. o/
<cynicallemon> trijntje: what packages(s) are broken or are you stuck with?
<trijntje> cynicallemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043108/
<cynicallemon> trijntje: ah ok - /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/nesc.xml, its trying to overwrite an existing file which is shared by another package
<html> hello everyone
<cynicallemon> trijntje: i have had this before and usually get around it by renaming the offending file then the package should be ale to write its version and install
<trijntje> cynicallemon: thats clever, I'll try that
<cynicallemon> trijntje: no guarantees...
<sireorion> hey i have no promission to change some files. It have al locker on it
<sireorion> i have tryed all kind of stuff... but i think i need to write some at the terminal
<html> how do i copy  files from one local computer to a local server?
<eeeeee> html: scp filetocopy user@remotehost:/path/to/destination
<cynicallemon> html: assuming both machines have openssh then you coulc use scp on the command line or install filezilla for gui use
<html> ok how do i setup filezilla?
<trijntje> cynicallemon: that didn't work sadly, looks like dpkg knows another package has that file and doesn't even check if it exists
<trijntje> cynicallemon: hold on, something went wrong with moving the file, sorry
<Shadow}}> How do I install a tar.gz?
<eeeeee> Shadow}}: install ?
<cynicallemon> html: software centre or "sudo apt-get install filezilla" in terminal
<JNixx_> You decompress it
<html> cynicallemon,  thanks, i alreasdy have it.
<JNixx_> eeeeee: YOu decompress a .tar.gz file. It's an archive.
<eeeeee> Shadow}}: do you mean you want to make a tar.gz or extract one?
<Shadow}}> eeeeee; screencast's recordmydesktop. Extract? I downloaded the .tar.gz..
<JNixx_> Shadow i mean :P
<Shadow}}> Yes. But its a command-line only file, per se. All the info I have.
<bcvery> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | Shadow}}, install from repos
<ubottu> Shadow}}, install from repos: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<Shadow}}> Thank you. What I'm used to, and love.
<Shadow}}> Um... I meant to Delete the Highlighted tar.gz but I hit Delete All Files... In "/" :/
<eeeeee> ?
<Shadow}}> All still there. Just thats not gonna cause problems later on,right? >->'
<chrissg> Hey folks. Updating a 13.10 *server* to 14.04 is done by apt-get update && do-release-upgrade ?
<Psil0Cybin> I also have another question if perhaps you can help me, when I try to SSH into my device after copying my keys over, it is asking me to enter my password via a GUI, but its Xubuntu 14.04 without Unity .. How can I get it to ask for my password like it used too on 12.04?
<sebastianlutter> I need to install nginx, but I need to avoid that it tries to start on port 80 / 443 while it installes (ports are already used). Is there a way to tell apt-get that it should NOT start the service after installation?
<Psil0Cybin> I want to be able to enter my password via the terminal and not be asked via the GUI.
<Psil0Cybin> I was told yesterday if I reformatted and went with straight Xubuntu, it would not do this.
<eeeeee> Psil0Cybin: get rid of the desktop manager maybe ?
<nibbler_> oh i like.... "Moving files...
<nibbler_> All done. Click to the link below to start database upgrade." next line: "Please fix this and retry."
<Shadow}}> bcvery?...
<eeeeee> not sure, but maybe you could remove lightdm, and when you login in the terminal have startx in .bashrc and let it start your de
<bcvery> Shadow}}, Yes?
<eeeeee> @ Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> eeeeee, how do i get rid of the desktop manager? so that I do not have to enter my pasword into the GUI for SSH
<Shadow}}> bcvery: Can you type up the line I need to do that gtk-recordmydesktop?... I don't know how.
<Psil0Cybin> I didnt install a desktop manager for ssh eeeeee
<bcvery> Shadow}}, Yes, sorry: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Shadow}}> bcvery: I forgot the the Install...-Sighs-
<trijntje> cynicallemon: looks like moving the file didn't help, any other ideas
<html> cynicallemon,   so how do i set up the server to connect to it? is there a ftp/scp/ssh server alreasdy installed and setup?
 * Shadow}} hits the extra the with a rum bottle.
<eeeeee> Psil0Cybin: oh, nevermind, i didn't see your first post :)
<johnquebec> is there anyone who can guide me to make a single file to double click and run teamspeak 3 client ?
<eeeeee> johnquebec: you can make an icon in the launcher that launches it, or you want a double clickable file?
<cynicallemon> trijntje: i assume its the kate text editor youre trying to install or add too. maybe remove any kate stuff and reinstall...
<johnquebec> double clickable file for now would be nice
<johnquebec> i can run it by entering sudo path/teamspeak3-runscript.sh
<trijntje> cynicallemon: I've tried that, but I cant do anything because it wants to complete the installation first
<cynicallemon> html: assuming the destination machine has ssh installed then it just a matter of connecting to it via filezilla using a user/pass valid on that machine
<html> cynicallemon,  ok i got it-but i have a 70 some mb zip thats not showing up. how do i ?
<chrissg> "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" still gives me "No new release found" on 13.10 Server- even after apt-get clean/ update. Any ideas?
<iscorpion> hello every one how can i upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 14.0.1
<iscorpion> 14.04.1
<Psil0Cybin> So would anyone know what i can do in order to remove the GUI when i am trying to access anything via SSH, I want to be able to type in my password in all the time via the terminal but what happens is it has a pop up asking me to unlock my key via the GUI which is a little troubling.
<johnquebec> did you try apt-get update ?
<CrypticSquared> iscorpion: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<johnquebec> i think its in Setting meny out there
<_ikke_> I'm trying to get bonding to work under ubuntu, but it either says waiting for slave to join, or gives errors about files already existing for bond9. here is my interfaces: http://tinyurl.com/l4hwov9 . I was able to manually fix it now
<_ikke_> any idea how I could fix it so that it works on boot?
<Tachyon`> hi, I've atm got grub2 installed with its loader in the mbr, however, for reasons I need not go into, that's no longer useful, I want to install it to the superblock of the root partition, is that as simple as doing a grub-install /dev/sda6 or is there more to it than that?
<cynicallemon> trijntje: well just do a sudo apt-get clean - that will flush the apt archives
<cynicallemon> trijntje: also theres a bug report for this issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tinyos-tools/+bug/1355930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244291 in tinyos-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1355930 package nescc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/nesc.xml', which is also in package kate-data 4:4.11.2a-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<html> _ikke_,  what is this machine purpose?
<_ikke_> It's a server for various purposes
<dragos> who like minecraft
<dragos> nobody chat with me im so sad
<trijntje> cynicallemon: thanks, looks like that solved it
<dreugeworst> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and am trying to run /tmp, /var/run and /var/lock in ram. In debian I can do this by setting ramtmp, ramrun and ramlock to yes in /etc/default/rcS. However, the man page for rcS in ubuntu doesn't mention these options.. anyone know how I can do this in ubuntu?
<cynicallemon> trijn
<cynicallemon> trijntje: np
<dragos> ubuntu 12.04 dosen't detect my bluetooth
<dragos> Hi i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i try to connect my wii mote via bluetooth but ubuntu says no adapters found but i have an adapter
<dragos> Hi i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i try to connect my wii mote via bluetooth but ubuntu says no adapters found but i have an adapte
 * Tachyon` wonders how long he should wait after a question is ignored before asking it again..
<dragos> Hi i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i try to connect my wii mote via bluetooth but ubuntu says no adapters found but i have an adapter
<bcvery> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dragos> i try
<Tachyon`> unfortunately icaros and its inability to play nice with other OS's isn't really a use case that would end up documented -.-
<dragos> ubuntu dosen't detect my bluetooth adapter
<Tachyon`> does it show up on an lsusb?
<Tachyon`> if not, the bt adapter may actyally be not working
<dragos> on lsusb it shows
<Tachyon`> then it is detecting it...
<Tachyon`> it's just not using it for some reason
<dragos> on ubuntu 10.04 it works fine
<Tachyon`> anything in logs hinting itm ight need proprietary drivers?
<dragos> drivers is good
<Tachyon`> oh well, that's me out of ideas -.o
<Kaco> good morning everybody
<Tachyon`> well, it's morning, the jury is still out on good.
<[^DarkGod^]> good morning Kaco
<Psil0Cybin> So would anyone know what i can do in order to remove the GUI when i am trying to access anything via SSH, I want to be able to type in my password in all the time via the terminal but what happens is it has a pop up asking me to unlock my key via the GUI which is a little troubling.
<Psil0Cybin> I am using Xubuntu 14.04, but I did not think it would use a GUI for the SSH password input..
<[^DarkGod^]> Psil0Cybin if you are connecting using ssh you don´t need the GUI. Connecting via ssh has nothing to do with de GUI
<Psil0Cybin> [^DarkGod^], but I copied over my ssh keys from 12.04, and now when i type my command ssh user@ip.com it gives me a popup asking me to enter my password instead of letting me type it into the terminal like I am used too.
<Psil0Cybin> I want that same feature back like 12.04, I want to type it in the terminal and am confused why am getting the GUI pop up..
<[^DarkGod^]> is your private key password protected?
<Psil0Cybin> is that a one time password? i would use to unlock it? and then it would ask me via the terminal?
<Psil0Cybin> what do you mean protected?
<Psil0Cybin> when i clicked cancel on that gui screen it said pub key denied, because i was confused what it was
<[^DarkGod^]> you should follow this tutorial
<[^DarkGod^]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<[^DarkGod^]> i think that you configured your ssh auth only once while you were using 12.04
<[^DarkGod^]> and now you don´t remenber that config
<Psil0Cybin> [^DarkGod^], dang does that mean i cannot recreate that config? like I backed up my .ssh folder
<Psil0Cybin> and thought i copied it all over..
<Psil0Cybin> if I enter my password would it save it? or would it let me enter it in terminal every time after I type it in? I am confused
<anew> when i sudo crontab -e, i set the crontab but it doesnt run?
<somsip> anew: what is the crontab entry that is not working?
<anew> 0 */2 * * * perl /var/www/Users.pl
<somsip> anew: does it run in terminal?
<anew> yep
<anew> if i just do perl Users.pl
<anew> it works
<somsip> anew: and what time are you expecting that to run?
<anew> every 2 hours
<somsip> anew: any output in /var/log/syslog?
<anew> let me see
<Psil0Cybin> [^DarkGod^], following that guide it says if follow it, it will make it so I wont have to enter the password in again, but the thing is I want too, every time.. I connect like I did in 12.04 but in the terminal not the GUI
<anew> nope... how do i make it every minute
<anew> to tet it
<anew> test it better
<somsip> anew: * * * * *
<[^DarkGod^]> Psil0Cybin: have you copied the public key to the server?
<anew> k
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> [^DarkGod^], its asking me locally via the GUI
<Psil0Cybin> to enter the password
<Psil0Cybin> i want it to ask me in the terminal.
<Psil0Cybin> to unlock the key
<anew> somsip i am logged in as 'will' user, so when i crontab -l it says no crontabs
<anew> but i have to sudo to change theh crontab -e
<[^DarkGod^]> are you connecting using putty?
<somsip> anew: so you set it as a sudo crontab. You probably need to set the full path to /usr/bin/perl or create it in will's crontab
<[^DarkGod^]> or are you using a linux terminal?
<anew> yes but everytime i just do 'crontab -e' it says permission denied...
<anew> Error reading /home/will/.nano_history: Permission denied
<anew> actually i dont think that matters... i think i set it now
<anew> that error doesnt mean anything right
<somsip> anew: it means it can't edit the crontab for that user
<anew> argh
<anew> ok so it does matter lol
<anew> whey the hell cant it edit the cron for will
<anew> i am logged in as will
<somsip> anew: it depends. You've gone from 'a cronjob is not running' to 'I havent set the cronjob on the right user' to 'I cant edit crontabs for a user'
<somsip> anew: check http://serverfault.com/questions/78159/what-could-cause-permission-denied-for-command-crontab-e
<Psil0Cybin> [^DarkGod^], this is kind of like my problem but I do not want to automatically log in
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008797
<Psil0Cybin> so what i did was sudo killall gnome-keyring-daemon and it worked....
<Psil0Cybin> after i killed that
<Psil0Cybin> i can type my password in the terminal
<Psil0Cybin> normally like i used too
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<Psil0Cybin> why is gnome-keyring-daemon on my computer!
<Psil0Cybin> this is Xubuntu not Ubuntu!
<cynicallemon> Psil0Cybin: xubuntu has gnome packages
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: because you installed ubuntu and then installed xubuntu-desktop package
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you where complaining the otherday about unity lenses
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, This time I reformatted and used a standard Xubuntu 14.04 ISO
<Psil0Cybin> from the Xubuntu website.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: `xubuntu does have some gnome base libraries
<ikonia> to be honest I don't see why this is a problem
<Psil0Cybin> so i guess that keyring package, was one of them
<Psil0Cybin> I dunno im paranoid and the more i google it so are other people
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<ikonia> keyring is very useful, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was
<[^DarkGod^]> ikonia is right, xubuntu logically is based on ubuntu
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: paranoid about what ???
<anew> somsip sorry i was figuring all this out while i was typing
<anew> so when i get the warning... even tho i get the warning, i do crontab -l and see the crontab for will
<anew> ?
<[^DarkGod^]> Psil0Cybin: now its working because you "disabled" the ssh auth using SSL
<PechosRey> Hi
<[^DarkGod^]> if you reboot your server, it will fail again
<somsip> anew: did you work through the suggestions on the page I linked for you?
<[^DarkGod^]> you have to check your ssh config and place the certs on the correct folders
<anew> doing it now
<[^DarkGod^]> the password prompt problem you have is because the server is asking for the ssl passphrase you used when you created the certs on 12.04
<idimmu> Psil0Cybin: if you really want to know, install apt-rdepends and run  apt-rdepends -r gnome-keyring
<ObrienDave> what? Psil0Cybin complain? naw, say it isn't so ;P
<Psil0Cybin> oh you guys
<idimmu> also what are you paranoid of?
<Psil0Cybin> i want to re-enter my password in the terminal each time, I do not want someone to just type my last command in the terminal if i left my computer on and access my raspberry pi, and view my cat videos
<PechosRey> How can i deactivate the samba service in Ubuntu 14.04 which is active by default
<idimmu> use a screensaver that requires a password to unlock ..
<PechosRey> i can't find it in the runlevels
<Tachyon`> 'cat', heh, never heard it called that before
<Psil0Cybin> ObrienDave, be a lover, not a hater..
<Tachyon`> also, isn't that the active ingredient in magic mushrooms?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I don't understand tha actual problem ?
<Psil0Cybin> nvm i figured it out i just wanted to disable gnome-keyring daemon
<ikonia> so that's all you had to ask
<Psil0Cybin> if i chmod it to 0, it stops bugging me.
<ikonia> bad solution but "ok"
<Psil0Cybin> what do you recommend.
<ikonia> disabling the service
<anew> somsip i dont understand what to do with the first answer...
<anew> what do i type into the terminal?
<Psil0Cybin> in what way ikonia? just kill it every start or boot? or can I physically set it to off?
<ikonia> it's called from dbus I think from memory
<ikonia> so disable it within dbus
<ikonia> or just click "cancel" when it asks you for your password, it shouldnt ask you again for that session
<ObrienDave> Psil0Cybin, i don't hate you, i think you worry too much and waste peoples time on really silly stuff
<ikonia> if you're certain you don't want it ever, just remove the package
<somsip> anew: the input after "nick@home-sv-1:~$ " gives the ouput shown underneath it. Do the ones in Problem and Solution. And read the rest
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, okay, but when I cancel obviously it just says pubkey denied because I did not enter a password. I am worried if I remove the package it might remove other packages I need for a standard Xubuntu install, How can I disable it through dbus perhaps in case it may cause problems later I can enable it..
<PechosRey> nobody knows from where the samba service is autostarted in 14.04? the rc.local is empty
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin I'd just remove it if you're that against it
<Psil0Cybin> okay.
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, it wants to remove software center.
<ikonia> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeKeyring/Ssh
<Psil0Cybin> I think disabling it is a better method should I just google it ( how to disable via dbus? )
<Psil0Cybin> can I disable via dconf-editor?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I'd be surprised if software center depended on gnome-ask-pass/keyring
<ikonia> ls -la
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, it wanted to remove gnome-keyring, oneconf, python-ubuntu-sso-client software-center ubuntu-sso-client
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> surprising
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what package did you tell it to remove ?
<Psil0Cybin> gnome-keyring
<ikonia> surprising
<Tachyon`> hi, I've atm got grub2 installed with its loader in the mbr, however, for reasons I need not go into, that's no longer useful, I want to install it to the superblock of the root partition, is that as simple as doing a grub-install /dev/sda6 or is there more to it than that?
<ikonia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/243397/xubuntu-disable-gnome-keyring worth a glance too
<ikonia> le of using a wrapper script http://askubuntu.com/questions/412793/xubuntu-stop-gnome-keyring-daemon-from-impersonating-ssh-agent
<ikonia> this should in my mind by changed at the dbus "call" line
<menace> hi, i am just installing the netboot 14.10 image, and i had several lvs/vgs on the disk before. It seems i cannot stop the nulling of the disk. is that right? any experience with that?
<somsip> !14.10 | menace
<ubottu> menace: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<blubaustin> hello
<blubaustin> Was just wondering one thing can I have a NFS server and client running on the same machine? I am trying to share folders from both machines to each other
<ikonia> blubaustin: yes you can
<blubaustin> Alright was just wondering since I know with some things a client and server you can only have one or the other not both
<ikonia> nfs is fine
<blubaustin> I've never set up a NFS so I was just wondering
<blubaustin> So this will be fun ^_^ . I hope at least
 * Tachyon` gives up and just tries it and prepares a lot of cursing in case his system ends up unbootable
<menace> *sigh* I know that 14.10 is not released yet.... I don't want to complain, i just ask, if anyone knows this behaviour. if not, i surely will look for a bug, or even open one...
<blubaustin> ikonia Have is it very difficult to setup or is it pretty easy? I'm trying to make it where each user can access their home folder.
<cfhowlett> menace, and ALL of that can and should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> menace: try in 14.10. That's where users of 14.10 are
<blubaustin> So if one person is on one computer they can still access files on the other computer
<somsip> menace: s/14.10/#ubuntu+1 ...
<menace> thanks :)
<menace> that's a better place, i agree
<ikonia> blubaustin: doddle
<blubaustin> I do want security though which is whats bothering me with the guide its wanting everyone to access it instead of authentication
<Raz1> So, should I ask MIR questions in this channel or 14.10 - or something completely different?
<blubaustin> doddle?
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much ikonia
<cfhowlett> !mir | razl
<ubottu> razl: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Raz1> cfhowlett: I already read it
<cfhowlett> Raz1, not in 14.04 so ... 14.10 I suppose
<blubaustin> I have ubuntu 14.10 ubottu >_>
<blubaustin> I like gentoo but its to hard for the other users to manage
<blubaustin> ubuntu*
<ikonia> why are you using pre-release software ?
<Raz1> cfhowlett: All right
<ikonia> blubaustin: doddle = very easy
<blubaustin> Why not
<blubaustin> I have backups
<ikonia> blubaustin: because it's pre-release, it breaks it is unstable
<blubaustin> read above ^
<ikonia> blubaustin: ok, then please join #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 discussion
<cfhowlett> blubaustin, AND it's not supported here so >>> #ubuntu+1 for support please
<blubaustin> So to me if I can help the team, and other people can its worth it
<ikonia> blubaustin: this channel only suppors the stable release
<blubaustin> crap >_>
<PechosRey> can someone tell me how the new autostart of services in ubuntu 14.04 works?
<PechosRey> the rc.local is empty
<PechosRey> my samba autostarts with 14.04 but i can find out where to deactivate the samba service
<ikonia> it uses upstart
<ikonia> that's the init system
<blubaustin> delete it in the /etc/init.d/
<ikonia> rc.local is only for very specific and pretty much obsolete stuff now
<ikonia> do not delete it
<ikonia> do not delete init scripts
<Raz1> *unless you created them
<blubaustin> or mv it
<ikonia> do not move it
<blubaustin> ?!
<PechosRey> ah great there is a samba autostart script thx a lot
<Raz1> They can be disabled
<ikonia> disable init jobs using upstart
<ikonia> do not try to get around it
<blubaustin> yes they can be disabled but I've always moved it or deleted it >_>
<blubaustin> <_<
<ikonia> then you have bad practices
<ikonia> please don't offer them as solutions
<PechosRey> where can i find upstart?
<ikonia> PechosRey: it's an init system it's made up of a few components
<ikonia> !upstart | PechosRey
<ubottu> PechosRey: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PechosRey> ah thx a lot i try to disable it using upstart
<Psil0Cybin> I just typed in free -m on a fresh install of Xubuntu and it says i have 0 swap 0 used 0 free, so i can assume I have no swap...why is this so, would it no task me to make a swap or make one automatically, if i just did a standard install when it erases everything?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, swap is not automatic
<Raz1> upstart is going to be replaced eventually, by the way
<cfhowlett> !swap | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Raz1> Psil0Cybin: It just means that your system hasn't needed to page anything yet because you have enough memory
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett, would it get created automatically, if i need more memory
<Psil0Cybin> even if total says 0?
<Raz1> It's just the space used on the swap partition
<PechosRey> it seems samba is not managed with upstart service
<cynicallemon> i dont usually run with swap enabled due to having enough memory
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, swap IS NOT created unless you choose to do so.  Did you?  If not = no swap.  Read the wiki and add one if you wish12
<PechosRey> initctl list -> doesn`t list samba processes
<Raz1> cynicallemon: It's kind of useful for hibernation though
<Raz1> Psil0Cybin: Oh, sorry. I didn't see the 0 free part
<Psil0Cybin> i did the whole LVM encrypted / home encrypted, it never gave an option for swap..it just gave me the option to create my own partitions or let the Install do its own thing.
<cynicallemon> Raz1: yes maybe for laptops
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to apt-get install programs without it prompting for a yes/no? I need it not to for a bash script.
<Psil0Cybin> so i clicked erase all previous partitions and do a fresh install
<Psil0Cybin> so i thought it would create a swap just incase...
<Psil0Cybin> like in 12.04..
<Raz1> cynicallemon: Especiall so, but I use it for desktops aswell in order to keep session state
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, don't feel bad.  I just installed my 14.04 upgrade and manage to forget to set the swap partition.  It's present from 12.04 but I didn't assign it so = no swap.  Easily fixed thought
<Raz1> cynicallemon: No real need to shut down your system if you don't have to
<winem> cuddylier: use -y
<cuddylier> winem: Thanks
<winem> this will automatically answer the question with yes and skips the prompt
<devlin> what if it's installed on tablet
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett, is it easy to create an encrypted swap in 14.04 and link it in? or is that not as easily fixed lol?
<cynicallemon> Raz1: i dont worry about that on laptops anyway as i shut mine down anyway, always have
<smittix> Has anyone experienced boot problems when installing Nvidia drivers?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, all I can suggest is read the swap wiki.  I just verified that my 12.04 /swap is present, so I' need to boot a USB and then do some mtab/fstab assignments or something.  seems caveman easy ...
<Psil0Cybin> Okay ty.
<ObrienDave> unless you're a caveman
<ObrienDave> ;P
<NiNou0013> irc.root-me.org:6667
<cuddylier> Does anyone know a fairly easy way to change a single line or a variable in a config file via bash script? All the change config things I can find on Google are extremely complicated and I'm not sure it's what I'm looking for.
<irgendwer4711> hello, anyone using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with openssl/postfix, havin this error in log: ccs received early?
<irgendwer4711> I think openssl update 0.9.8k is damaged
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, 10.04 server??
<irgendwer4711> yes
<irgendwer4711> 10.04.04 LTS
<H4ml3t> cuddylier, can I advice you to use a Perl script?
<irgendwer4711> cfhowlett: there seems to be a bug regression with TLS
<H4ml3t> is much more easy
<cuddylier> H4ml3t Is it similar to bash in terms of simplicity for comands?
<cuddylier> commands*
<irgendwer4711> maybe encryption is worthless
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, over my head.  ask #ubuntu-server
<irgendwer4711> cfhowlett: do you use this version with postfix?=
<H4ml3t> the syntax is different, but not too much!
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, no server on my machine.   you might ask in the server channel.
<H4ml3t> you can just focus on what you have to do, without learning all the language
<H4ml3t> maybe you can write a little perl script and execute it inside you bash script
<irgendwer4711> cfhowlett: did
<irgendwer4711> cfhowlett: may I should ask some dev?
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, pretty sure the first thing they'll they'd suggest is upgrade to 14.04 --- as do I.  10.04 support ends in 2 months.
<irgendwer4711> cfhowlett: lts ends in april 2015
<cfhowlett> and an upgrade may easily fix the problem.
<cuddylier> For exiting mysql in my bash script, you would usually use 'exit' normally but I can't do that can I in a script as exit is a function too?
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, doh!  right.
<work> list
<work> list
<cfhowlett> work ... ha ha.  no warez here.  go elsewhere
<havarka> cfhowlett: HA HA
<Guest17189> ok
<AMD-Z> Goodmorning people
<rewt__> hi
<rewt__> i was wondering if it could be possible to configure OpenLDAP to use radius challenge during authentication, for example let s say you want to implment 2factor auth on services that does not support radius, but supports LDAP auth (cf VMWare etc...) is there any way to do this ?
<blaab> hello! I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and I've connected a USB audio device. It shows up in pulseaudio volume control as
<blaab> CM108 audio controller analog stereo. However, I don't hear any sound even after setting audio at 145%
<blaab> and the mic isn't detected either. Could someone help out here?
<Ja[r]od> hi mom!
<delf_> hi guys! i'm trying to install puppet 2.7 on my ubuntu 14.04 box...i created a pref-file in /etc/apt/preferences.d, but somehow it seems like apt ignores it...any ideas what i could have done wrong?
<mlody> Hi guys, What are default permissions and owners to /var/log in ubuntu 14.04? In my install i have 775 root syslog which causes my logratate to fail
<ChaosBringer> Hello all. I have about 6 LVs that I seem to be running into some small issues with
<ChaosBringer> @ mlody drwxrwxr-x 15 root syslog   4096 Aug 13 08:03 log
<ChaosBringer> So, I noticed I have duplicate entries in proc/mounts
<ChaosBringer> for some of my Logical Volumes
<ChaosBringer> they also do not seem to be automounted or unmounted
<ChaosBringer> on boot and shutdown, even though they are in /etc/fstab
<ChaosBringer> any ideas?
<mlody> do you think that somethink can go wrong when i set chmod 755 /var/log ?
<ChaosBringer> why wouldn't you give whatever user is running logrotate
<Ja[r]od> mlody: yup
<ChaosBringer> you add whatever user to the syslog group
<ChaosBringer> instead of messing with permissions in / :)
<k1l> mlody: 775 root:syslog is fine for /var/log/ . but the files in there have different permissions
<ChaosBringer> anyone have any idea about dupes in /proc/mounts concerning LVM?
<k1l> mlody: did you fiddle with the permissions in there already?
<ChaosBringer> ubuntu 14.04
<mlody> k1l, 775 isnt fine in case of my logrotate
<mlody> error: skipping "/var/log/tarara.log" because parent directory has insecure permissions (It's world writable or writable by group which is not "root")
<mlody> when i run logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/tararar
<mlody> it clearly says that /var/log is writable by group
<mlody> and this causes the error
<ChaosBringer> right
<ChaosBringer> you have given too broad permissions
<ChaosBringer> to tarara.log
<ChaosBringer> syslog is the default group
<ChaosBringer> that the folder belongs to
<TJ-> mlody: It sounds as if logrotate isn't being run as the syslog user, but as root
<mlody> TJ-, in logrotate.conf: su root syslog
<ChaosBringer> ^ probably right
<mlody> directive is set
<TJ-> mlody: That's correct .... have you got any logrotate customisations?
<mlody> may this be the problem?
<k1l> mlody: what program gives that error? 755 is the regular ubunut setup
<ChaosBringer> anyone know why my LVM partitions are not automounting (they are in /etc/fstab) and I have dupes in /proc/mounts?
<mlody> k1l, logrotate gives it
<TJ-> My systems /var/log/ are 775 root:syslog
<k1l> mlody: not on a regular ubuntu
<mlody> btw. when I add this directive to the conf for tararara the it is ok
<mlody> and it rotates the log
<k1l> mlody: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<mlody> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l> so 775 is all fine
<InsaneReality> Hi, after upgrading to Trusty, Gnome-shell is acting very sluggish, with windows getting stuck or twitching. What should I do?
<TJ-> mlody: What is the owner:group of tarara.log?
<k1l> InsaneReality: try a different user to see if it is some user setting (old theme, old config etc)
<mlody> -rw-------  1 root    root
<EriC^^> mlody:  try setting the group to syslog?
<InsaneReality> k1l: Ok, I will try that. Just in case that issue doesn't happen with a new user, what should I do?
<TJ-> mlody: I think you need a custom "/etc/logrotate.d/<daemon_name>" with "/var/log/tarara.log { ... su root root }"  in
<k1l> InsaneReality: good question. i would consider to reset the user configurations from gnome desktop.
<TJ-> mlody: That... or change the group ownership of tarara.log to syslog
<InsaneReality> k1l: Can you tell me how to reset user config please?
<mlody> TJ-, yup. I have custom config. When i add there a directive "su root syslog" then it rotates the log. Also when i change /var/log permissions to 755 instead of 775 it works aswell. We have big environment and its easier to change in ansible single config (to change /var/log) instead of all logrotate configs
<mlody> TJ-, i wonder wheter there will be some porlbmes with /var/log chmoded to 755
<mlody> (as it was in ubuntu 13.04 for example)
<frib> when i run sudo pm-hibernate, the screen just flashes and pc doesn't shut off .. how can I make hibernate work?
<EriC^^> frib: do you have a swap partition?
<TJ-> mlody: There could be, the point of the group rw is that daemons can drop root privs but still have access to write logs
<k1l> InsaneReality: see f that helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<InsaneReality> k1l: Thanks a lot. :)
<frib> EriC^^, one sec, checking
<frib> EriC^^, it seems I dont
<EriC^^> frib: you need a swap partition/file to hibernate
<AMD-Z> frib: that's what I told you yesterday too
<frib> EriC^^, atm i have a boot/efi partition (fat32) and a root partition ext4
<frib> AMD-Z, i thought i had one
<k1l> you can only standby without a swap partition
<frib> with this new laptop the install was some weird efi thing that I had never seen before and i couldn't partition things the way I wanted to
<k1l> frib: "sudo fdisk -l" will tell you
<frib> my ram is 12 gb but gparted says i have 11.93 gb of free disk space
<InsaneReality> One more question: Something has happened while upgrading to 14.04 that libreoffice-base is showing as half-installed and it remains in its old precise version without updating to the trusty one. Is there a way to solve that?
<EriC^^> frib: you mean unallocated space?
<frib> EriC^^, gparted called it "unknown" so i just formatted it to swap
<k1l> InsaneReality: run a "sudo apt-get udpate &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put the whole output into a pastebin please
<frib> but despite gparted showing 3 partitions, fdisk only shows 1 still
<k1l> frib: dont just guess! pastebin the output and let the peer review it
<TJ-> frib: That is because the disk using GPT, not MBR. With fdisk all you see is the Protective MBR... use "gdisk"
<InsaneReality> k1l: Ok
<k1l> else you may be deleting your stuff
<EriC^^> frib: try parted -l
<frib> EriC^^, that shows them all
<frib> so now that i have a swap i should try to hibernate again?
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> *no
<EriC^^> first does it say the partition is linux-swap ? (under filesystem)
<frib> linux-swap(v1)
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type swapon /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> where sdxY is the swap
<frib> done
<TJ-> frib: the swap partition needs to be slightly larger than installed RAM for hibernation to work, for an 8GB RAM PC I needed to allocate 8.25GB to the swap partition
<frib> TJ-, my ubuntu system info lists my ram as 11.7GB and parted -l lists the swap partition as 12.8GB
<EriC^^> now type blkid
<TJ-> frib: That looks about right
<EriC^^> and get the UUID
<frib> got it
<EriC^^> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<frib> ok
<frib> im there
<InsaneReality> k1l: Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8044367/ . I entered Y when it asked me to upgrade.
<EriC^^> add this UUID=UUIDhere    none    swap    sw      0   0
<iptable> please also note that you need more than "slightly" bigger swap than ram. linux by default will swap out unused memory to swap, so you may end up with your ram + 1GB of swap utilised after a few hours of doing certain things. A good rule of thumb is SWAP=RAM*1.5. So for 12GB RAM, have at least 18GB SWAP. that will ensure you can hibernate after a few days of not rebooting
<frib> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ok, sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<frib> iptable, then iwill have to shrink my os partition
<frib> EriC^^, there
<EriC^^> add this RESUME=UUID=UUIDhere
<frib> done
<iptable> just a note ;) free -m can tell you if you have enough swap free. you need swap free = your ram size + a few MB in order to be able to hibernate
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8044419/
<EriC^^> then sudo update-initramfs -u
<frib> done
<EriC^^> ok, you're good
<EriC^^> pm-hibernate
<frib> am i still here
<EriC^^> ok, you need to restart i think
<k1l> InsaneReality: you use libreoffice from a PPA and that PPA is broken
<frib> the hibernate seemed to work
<frib> the pc shut off
<frib> i'm just surprised i didn't get disconnected from irc
<k1l> !info libreoffice-base | InsaneReality see the package version
<ubottu> InsaneReality see the package version: libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1366 kB, installed size 5192 kB
<EriC^^> maybe cause the connection didn't timeout yet
<frib> ok so then all is good
<EriC^^> my wifi goes away sometimes, and when its back i resume in irc
<frib> can i just ask -- all that i just did, did it fix my problem of not being able to come back from suspend also?
<InsaneReality> k1l: So what should I do now?
<k1l> remove that PPA with ppa-purge
<EriC^^> no idea
<frib> ok hopefully it did
<k1l> !ppa-purge | InsaneReality
<ubottu> InsaneReality: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<frib> and now hibernate shows up in the gui shutdown options too so that's good
<frib> thanks for the help
<InsaneReality> k1l: Ok I will do that
<EriC^^> np
<InsaneReality> k1l: Thanks for all your help
<daGrevis> hi! any idea what these errors mean? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/2468487701e2762d36c8/raw/eadf1ad2da04fb10d1787e7e2fb318c15962791c/gistfile1.txt
<jackarius86> hello, can anyone recommend a good cd/dvd writing program for burning a .iso file on to
<frib> jackarius86, k3b is good
<DJones> !burning | jackarius86 I use any of gnomebaker/k3b/brasero depending on which comes to mind first
<ubottu> jackarius86 I use any of gnomebaker/k3b/brasero depending on which comes to mind first: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<k1l> if its just a iso any program will do, imho. even nautilus can do that
<anew> * * * * * /usr/bin/perl /var/www/Users.pl anyone have any idea whats wrong with this. i do crontab -l and i see it
<anew> permissions maybe
<anew> ?
<EriC^^> anew: it isn't set to run at any time anyways?
<jackarius86> ok cool, thanks guys
<anew> EriC^^, what do u mean
<EriC^^> it's all *'s, it isn't set to run
<anew> EriC^^, shouldnt that run every minute ?
<EriC^^> no
<frib> i recently got my bluetooth to work using these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813
<EriC^^> use */1 * * * *
<frib> but the effect doesn't seem to be permanent -- is there anyway I can make it permanent? thanks
<anew> EriC^^, didnt work
<anew> did not run
<EriC^^> check /var/log/syslog
<anew>  /var/log/syslog is empty
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> no [CRON] ?
<popl> I'd like to install Apache Solr. I have been comparing Tomcat vs. Jetty. So far I have noticed that solr-tomcat requires tomcat6, which is at version 6.0.39 (which is a version that has multiple security issues). For that reason I am now considering using solr-jetty. Is Jetty preferred for using Solr with Ubuntu?
<anew> eric^^ nothing... it has nothing in the file
<anew>  cannot open ‘20’ for reading: No such file or directory
<anew> ==> /var/log/syslog <==
<EriC^^> is this ubuntu?
<anew> yes
<popl> The only wiki page on Solr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Solr (which reports being last edited in 2012 but includes data marked as from 2008).
<EriC^^> type mail
<EriC^^> anew: do you get anything about the cronjob?
<anew> mail?
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<daGrevis> why i don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<anew> there is nothing in /var/mail
<daGrevis> can i edit grub.cfg directly?
<EriC^^> daGrevis: it'll be erased the next time you update-grub
<daGrevis> EriC^^, hmm. but where are the files are should be editing?
<EriC^^> daGrevis: edit /etc/default/grub & the grub.d
<EriC^^> /etc/grub.d
<daGrevis> cool, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> then update-grub after editing
<daGrevis> what day is it today?
<anew> argh can anyone help me with this cron???
<EriC^^> i don't know why you don't have a /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> there was a file to select which logs to have, like kern.log and cron.log (which come from the syslog i think)
<elmaestro> how do i access deluge or transmission from dash?
<EriC^^> i don't know if you can get the syslog from there too
<EriC^^> ok got the file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<anuvrat> why is apt-get failing on older versions of ubuntu? how can I fix it?
<anuvrat> I am getting 404s on my instances running ubuntu 13. Also my colleagues running ubuntu 13 are facing the same issue of not being able to install packages on their laptops.
<EriC^^> anew: mine says *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog
<bugtraq> Escd
<SanuraiRM> aviator shut down command?
<hughsaunders> hey, why does http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release contain architectures that are not present in the repo eg main/binary-arm64?
<theadmin> anuvrat: You can't "fix" it, 13.X is EOL.
<theadmin> anuvrat: You have to upgrade to install packages.
<theadmin> anuvrat: For general use, stick to EOL versions (12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 and so on). Only use non-LTS if you want to play with new features.
<theadmin> Err
<k1l> anuvrat: the repos get shut down after its even too late to have a secure system due to stopped updates. so better stick with LTS in first place. you got 5 years support on that
<SanuraiRM> example aviator shut down command
<theadmin> anuvrat: stick to LTS versions
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: what is the issue ?
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: We're not a search engine, explain what you want please
<k1l> SanuraiRM: can you make a real support question out of that?
<SanuraiRM> yes i make aviator for pc off
<daGrevis> where can i find logs about services stopping?
<jackarius86> DJones: i am trying to use brasero, but i cant figure out how to make it detect my blank dvd
<SanuraiRM> icons for pc off
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: oooh, launcher
<SanuraiRM> launcher
<SanuraiRM> but
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: gnome-session-quit --power-off is what you want
<SanuraiRM> xfce4-session-logout
<SanuraiRM> but no logout
<SanuraiRM> off
<theadmin> Oh, XFCE
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: xfce4-session-logout --halt
<SanuraiRM> tk
<jackarius86> how can i make brasero "see" my blank DVD?
<linuxthefish> how can i boot into ubuntu live usb on EFI pc?
<theadmin> linuxthefish: Windows 8 PC?
<linuxthefish> theadmin yeah, i just need to boot into live for fixing some files
<saif> can any one tell me where i can download ultra iso for xubuntu
<theadmin> saif: UltraISO is a Windows program, doesn't exist for Ubuntu. You can mount ISOs in Ubuntu directly by double-clicking them.
<TJ-> linuxthefish: Removable media should appear in the UEFI boot menu, possibly twice (once for the BIOS boot, once for the EFI boot) options
<linuxthefish> yeah i can boot usb by pressing escape, but it comes up with grub command line
<k1l> !find ultraiso
<ubottu> File ultraiso found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<theadmin> k1l: UltraISO is a DaemonTools-like program for Windows
<k1l> theadmin: ok
<TJ-> linuxgeek_: Do you see more than one entry for the USB device in the UEFI boot menu?
<linuxthefish> if you mean me, then no
<SanuraiRM> i want to cereate a file that off the pc
<SanuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/5nt9eo8k9/1d9ee36b/
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: resolve your ban in #ubuntu-irc - your english is not good enough to actually help you
<saif> but i cant mount them on usb
<theadmin> linuxthefish: Disable Secure Boot in your EFI settings first
<theadmin> linuxthefish: Then try again
<linuxthefish> ah ok thanks
<SanuraiRM> ikonia my english is not enough for a simple file
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: no
<SanuraiRM> i want create a icon that i push and off pc
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: you're basically asking about pc-hitmen in your question
<SanuraiRM> pc-hittmen
<SanuraiRM> no
<SanuraiRM> absolutely
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: never mind, i get what you mean
<linuxthefish> cheers theadmin that worked fine
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: do you want it in the unity launcher?
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: you want to create a launcher icon that will shutdown the pc right?
<ikonia> he's using xubuntu
<SanuraiRM> yes lancer
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> you want it in the dock below?
<steven> anyone knows how to enable ssmtp log files? debug mode? anything? syslog doesnt print errors and ssmtp just freezes
<SanuraiRM> command is log out
<saif> can any one tell me where i can download adt bundle for linus
<theadmin> saif: https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html?pkg=adt
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: do you want the button to turn the pc off ? or just logout?
<SanuraiRM> after logout i insert an instruction
<k1l> saif: stop wanting to download stuff from anywhere. see what is in the official ubuntu repos
<SanuraiRM> icons launcher to turn thre pc off
<SanuraiRM> i have created a lancher for logout
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: ok
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: http://hastebin.com/raw/vadacawugo
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: Save this in a file with a .desktop extension
<theadmin> Put it wherever
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: ok type in command " shutdown -h now "
<theadmin> EriC^^: That won't work in a launcher
<theadmin> EriC^^: Needs root access and all that
<SanuraiRM> tk you if i insert this comand in the lancher
<EriC^^> theadmin: it's a xubuntu dock
<theadmin> EriC^^: Still, the "shutdown" command needs root access
<theadmin> EriC^^: You want "xfce4-session-logout --halt" which will handle shutdown via consolekit or whatever Xubuntu uses
<TJ-> Or directly using "dbus-send --system --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop"
<theadmin> ...well that's a hard command to remember
<linuxthefish> why can't i mount my windows partition?
<linuxthefish> something about unsafe ntfs even with it shut down properly
<theadmin> linuxthefish: You have Fast Startup enabled.
<EriC^^> linuxthefish: did you shutdown windows?
<linuxthefish> yes EriC^^
<SanuraiRM> tk you
<EriC^^> linuxthefish: restart windows instead of shutting down
<theadmin> linuxthefish: in Windows. Boot Windows, then shutdown while holding the Shift button, or use the Restart option
<linuxthefish> i'll try that thanks
<linuxthefish> grr screw windows lol
<theadmin> linuxthefish: It's a reasonable option given that most people don't dual boot. You can easily disable it from the control panel
<SanuraiRM> Exec=xfce4-session-logout --halt in the  clock of pc?
<linuxthefish> yey restart worked cheers
<SanuraiRM> anc cerate request yes or no
<theadmin> SanuraiRM: Please join #ubuntu-it for Italian help, I can't understand you.
<cfhowlett> !it | SanuraiRM,
<ubottu> SanuraiRM,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> he can't he is banned from there
<SanuraiRM> im banned
<theadmin> Oh.
<SanuraiRM> I want to create a file that turns off the PC to pass your time
<SanuraiRM> the file now turn off the pc but I would, however, ask for a confirmation that the file
<hughsaunders> SanuraiRM: could use the dialog utility? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dialog.1.html
<SanuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/bfe7ufp4f/eb30e1ce/
<SanuraiRM> wowo the manual great
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: if you add "sudo shutdown -h now"  & select launch in terminal
<EriC^^> a terminal will pop up asking for the password
<evil_dan2wik> I need libusb to compile something, how do I get this?
<SanuraiRM> if press icons the pc turn off but yes or no?
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: what do you need to build
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, avrdude
<theadmin> !find libusb
<ubottu> Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dbg, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusb-1.0-doc, libusb-dev, libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd2 (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<evil_dan2wik> oh great, which one do I use?
<ikonia> !info avrdude
<ubottu> avrdude (source: avrdude): software for programming Atmel AVR microcontrollers. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.0.1-1 (trusty), package size 270 kB, installed size 975 kB
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: it will open a terminal asking for the password, if you enter it, the pc will shutoff
<theadmin> Oh.
<SanuraiRM> if create sudo shut down -12:30?
<EriC^^> SanuraiRM: ctrl+c will cancel
<theadmin> evil_dan2wik: Just apt-get install avrdude
<AMD-Z> !find libusb
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: avrdude is in the repo, you can just install it via software center
<ubottu> Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dbg, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusb-1.0-doc, libusb-dev, libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd2 (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<AMD-Z> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evil_dan2wik> no, I need to compile it.
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: why ?
<evil_dan2wik> I made some changes to add support for my custom programmer.
<AMD-Z> !find opengl
<ubottu> Found: libqt4-opengl, libqt4-opengl-dev, libqt5opengl5, libqt5opengl5-dev, libqtopengl4-perl, libsmokeqtopengl4-3, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl-dbg (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opengl&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<theadmin> evil_dan2wik: Figure out which libusb version it needs then and install that one
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: how can you make changes if you don't know how to compile it ?
<cfhowlett> AMD-Z, !ubottu | amd-z will send to you privately - and keep the channel clear
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, It compiles fine, I just didn't realise it was missing libusb
<evil_dan2wik> without libusb, only half the programmers work.
<theadmin> !botabuse | AMD-Z
<ubottu> AMD-Z: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SanuraiRM> crtl+c ic copy
<AMD-Z> theadmin: sorry I didn't know about this command so I was just trying something
<frib> is there any way i can make this fix permanent? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813
<theadmin> AMD-Z: Just PM the bot whenever you need it for your personal purposes and not for helping the channel.
<SanuraiRM> how do I ask for confirmation
<SanuraiRM> confirmation turn off the pc
<SanuraiRM> i te impossible
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: the logout and the shutdown buttons
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: this is already setup in xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> I need someones help, I noticed that 14.04 does not have a swap even if you have full desktop encryption or not....I am trying to following this guide to configure my swap to actually work that was created during the install that for some reason is not showing with swapon -s
<Psil0Cybin> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224129)
<SanuraiRM> ok
<SanuraiRM> tk
<Psil0Cybin> Can someone perhaps help me if they have done this, or have heard about this problem
<Psil0Cybin> I have a 1 gb laptop, so i kinda do need a swap for it...as my desktop gets very slow after 35 minutes of use
<Psil0Cybin> using libre office and gimp...for example.
<steven> so anyone using ssmtp 2.64 and has it working?
<cfhowlett> !details | steven,
<ubottu> steven,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<steven> cfhowlett: I already did but sure - so ssmtp freezes, I cant even use ctrl c to kill it but have to open a new terminal window and kill the process, mail.log doesnt print errors, syslog is clean as well
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: he's posted a solution in the forum
<steven> it just stops after reading the credentials..no errors thrown, I eben enabled Debug=YES .. but nothing
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why are you asking for "hlpe" if the solution is in the forum post
<steven> even*
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, just read the post below it though and the guy said it did not work for him (post #4) which is the most similar to my situation
<Psil0Cybin> thus I am a little bit worried to try and run those commands but i guess the worst thing that can happen is i still wont have a swap right? I will not damage anything?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, you won't damage anything
<Psil0Cybin> kk good
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<Psil0Cybin> ill take a wack at it
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, besides you can undo it all as you know the command sequence
<t00l> @Psil0Cybin ... I would just re-install Ubuntu with a Lubuntu Alternate 1404 CD from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ and going with the Expert-Install , where you can set it up encrypted and LVM with SWAP and son on ... Otherwise you could be stuck in changing current setup
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why are you even running encypted swap ??
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, honestly i dont even care anymore, i just checked off the LVM encryption and home encryption during install
<Psil0Cybin> and it said it would encrypt the swap as well, so i thought it all was working fine
<Psil0Cybin> now i could care less about encryption lol
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: then re-install with out it
<Psil0Cybin> yea i might
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why make a problem you can't manage
<Psil0Cybin> if that does not fix it
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: just use a flat install like %90 of the world
<Psil0Cybin> yea i am learning that, all i do is pester everyone here
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: keep it simple
<t00l> depends on the environment ... An OS on a net-/notebook should be encrypted ... always.
<Psil0Cybin> well that is what i think since i take it out of the house, and carry it around...that is why i originally did it
<Psil0Cybin> incase i leave it on the bus, subway what ever
<anew> */1 * * * * is this every minute for a cron?
<Psil0Cybin> at least someone will have a nice time trying to get into my information
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: do you carry that sort of sensitive data around with you ?
<Psil0Cybin> kinda sometimes going to and from school..
<Psil0Cybin> not like super sensative, but like
<Psil0Cybin> why not share my emails with the person who would potentially "find" or steal my ltop.
<t00l> lol
<Psil0Cybin> plus the cat pictures..
<Psil0Cybin> but alright ty ikonia for telling me it wont damage anything for trying
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: the reason I'm asking this is - sadley, I see more people lose their data by not being able to manage encyption under linux, than people getting their laptop stolen
<rypervenche> anew: Yes, but you don't need the /1 as a simple * means the same thing.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so unless you have genuinely sensitive data, or a pretty strong linux user, I tend to guide people away from encyption
<Eco2876> hello I have a very dumb question about networking: in a computer with ubuntu and two network adapters, there is one connected to a router and the other to another computer...to give internet access to this other computer do I need to set ubuntu as router or being all devices in the same network would do?
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, i know i know, I have seen people on here talk about that, that is why its not like super sensative, but my emails my papers...stuff for work and school  i keep back ups of them at home so im not worried about personally losing my data, im more worried about someone having more fun with the content of my hard drive then actually what my computer is worth
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, seems like something a strong password would suffice for
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, but i have a quick question i just want to make sure i am not completely lost... (www.pastebin.com/0qsdXDdY) is what i get when i run fdisk -l, would /dev/sda5, be my swap?
<Psil0Cybin> just confused with how its worded belo.
<Eco2876> network adapters define networks so each adapter is in a different network, so I will need to set ubuntu as router to route packages from one network to the other...am I right?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: no
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it looks like sda4 is a volume group ?
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: You are using LVM, so your swap is /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap
<ikonia> or is that hanging off sda2
<rypervenche> /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 rather, it seems.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Usually the swap is encrypted, if so, "grep swap /etc/crypttab" should show you which device is allocated to swap
<gcds> Hello, i would like to make a server with raid1 based on mdadm. Do I need additional drive to boot system or raid could boot?
<bentech4you> anyone please help me to fix my guacamole server-client setup
<bentech4you> i have followd http://www.linuxintro.org/wiki/Guacamole
<ikonia> gcds: you can boot raid1 just fine
<cfhowlett_> bentech4you,  gcds, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server
<Psil0Cybin> wierd
<gcds> ikonia: I mean i have two hdd and created a raid 1 could i boot it without additional drive?
<Psil0Cybin> crypttab says sda5_crypt and
<Psil0Cybin> for cryptswap1 it says /dev/urandom
<bentech4you> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find out which exactly device its allocated to
<ikonia> gcds: what additional drive ?
<ikonia> gcds: you have 2 drives in a raid1 setup, you can boot from this setup just fine
<ikonia>  /dev/urandom is not your swap device
<gcds> ikonia: Oh, so I do not need another drive to boot this raid?
<ikonia> gcds: no
<gcds> ikonia: ok thanks :)
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia, if /dev/urandom is not my swap device , how can i find out
<Psil0Cybin> because all i can see is ( /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap) but i cant tell what device its on
<Psil0Cybin>  /etc/crypttab = www.pastebin.com/BYSFg1g9 |  /etc/fstab = www.pastebin.com/W1tvaLjT |
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: right - so that shows the uuid of the device
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: again - this is not something you should be doing if you can't read the config files/manage the system
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you'll lose your data - just put a normal install on
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<popl> this was interesting: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=740596
<ubottu> Debian bug 740596 in libtomcat6-java "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/tomcat/util/descriptor/LocalResolver" [Normal,Open]
<popl> fix a jetty problem by including some tomcat connector in a jetty configuration file :P
<vlt> Hello. How can I switch quickly between two program windows "of the same kind" like two terminals or browser windows? Alt-Tabbing doesn't work here on Ubuntu :-/  Any idea?
<mlindner> vlt: alt+~
<mlindner> alt + ` rather
<mlindner> vlt: its more of ubuntu's effort to be like apple
<mlindner> for whatever reason
<cfhowlett_> vlt, alt tab works fine for me ... ubuntustudio 14.04
<mlindner> cfhowlett_: only if you have recently selected both windows
<vlt> mlindner: Hmmm I couldn't find that key. Which one is it?
<mlindner> cfhowlett_: try switching between three of them
<mlindner> vlt: ah I'm going by U.S. keyboard layout
<mlindner> vlt: the key to the left of the 1 key
<cfhowlett_> mlindner, true.
<vlt> mlindner: Aaah, that's "^" here. Thank you!
<vlt> (or just "above TAB")
<mlindner> vlt: yeah
<fajung> how can I do to remane files and removing this substring ".[VTV]" ? a.[VTV].mp4 to a.mp4 ?
<EriC^^> !info pyrenamer
<ubottu> pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 102 kB, installed size 736 kB
<wheatthin> fajung, try quotes
<anuvrat> theadmin: thanks
<wheatthin> fajung, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1136/batch-renaming-files
<reeed> hi all. I just upgraded to 14.04 LTS. When I start KDE my previous session is restored -- a bunch of PDFs in okulars. But they aren't visible anywhere on any of my virtual screens! where is the KDE session manager config file that I may tweak this?
<mrvadon> Hello
<fajung> wheatthin: this: "for f in *.txt; do mv "$f" "${f[VTV]}"; done" return: mv: «a.[VTV].txt» and «a.[VTV].txt» are the same files
<Amalesh_> hello
<wishart> Hi folks - question - I've noticed recently that after a software update, Xubuntu requests a restart - it's happening quite often now.  Any reason why?
<Giant81> normally I only see restarts when a kernel has been updated
<wishart> That was my first thought, the kernal - but does it get updated often during a 12 month period?
<cfhowlett_> wishart, it does
<mrvadon> wishart , may be important updates?
<k1l> most kernel updates are security ones iirc. so a restart from time to time usefull to take effect
<phelix> Every once inawhile one of my monitors just starts to wig out and flickers really bad. A reboot will fix it but is there a nother way to fix it without a reboot. I have some apps running that I can't reboot right now
<wishart> Thanks for your replies guys, it's eased my mind. I'm a newbie to Xubuntu and I really like it.
<blazingvolt> Hi, how to grab images only with 1.15 wget only?
<wishart> Bye for now
<blazingvolt> i try command "wget -r -nd -A jpg http://localhost/website" it display errors?
<wishart> quit
<mrvadon> test
<TheGuru> mrvadon: didn't work
<mrvadon> why&
<mrvadon> ?
<TheGuru> joking
<ChaosBringer> hello all, have a question: Is there any drawbacks to mouting things over the standard folders listed in ~/.config/user-dirs ?
<ChaosBringer> e.g. a custom mount overriding $HOME/Downloads
<ikonia> ChaosBringer: well it requires that mount to be there
<ikonia> other than that no
<ikonia> it's just a filesystem/directory7
<ChaosBringer> yeah
<ChaosBringer> but i've been noticing strange behavior with it
<ChaosBringer> for example, nautilus doesn't always report the correct size, even when things area always mounted
<ChaosBringer> also, it doesn't automount the logical volumes even though they are in fstab
<ChaosBringer> and there's cloned entries for them in mtab
<ChaosBringer> for some reason
<ChaosBringer> Any ideas?
<ChaosBringer> has anyone ever seen anything like this?
<ChaosBringer> It's a fresh install of 14.04
<schtinky> Hello everyone. My trash won't delete. I've rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash but clicking the trash icon shows all the files are still there.
<schtinky> I've googled for answers, but they all say to delete that folder I've already deleted. Where is the trash icon window getting the list of files. What can I nuke to make it all really, actually delete
<fajung> I'm getting a hard time trying to rename a file a.[VTV].txt >> a.txt, pls help
<schtinky> (this is 14.04 unity)
<R13ose> Is there a terminal program out there that will warn you if you are able to paste multi-line input?
<elmaestro> which video converting do we have in ubuntu and how to get it?
<ikonia> !info keepass2
<ubottu> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 762 kB, installed size 2355 kB
<elmaestro> anyone? how do i convert videos in  ubuntu?
<fajung> elmaestro, try ffmpeg
<cfhowlett_> elm avconv
<elmaestro> fajung, searching it from dash but not response, what next>
<Giant81> https://imgur.com/gallery/h4BLz
<k1l> elmaestro: that are CLI tools
<fajung> in the App center or Google it, ffp.org or .com I think. it is a command line app
<ikonia> Giant81: why post that ?
<k1l> Giant81: no spam
<Giant81> oop sorry
<Giant81> wrong room
<fajung> elmaestro ffmpeg.com or .org
<DVA5912> Good morning folks! Im hoping you can help me with an XBMCbuntu issue. Last night i had a ssh shell terminal quit on me leaving the lock on root enabled. And in my process to try to fix it ive inadvertently disabled/removed the XBMC session login type from the login screen. I can login to the XBMCbuntu desktop but i cant get the XBMC session to be able to login. has anyone encountered this? I didn't do too much of a through googlin
<fajung> elmaestro here: http://ffmpeg.org/download.html
<k1l> fajung: elmaestro no need for that. ffmpeg is in the official ubuntu repos
<bcvery> elmaestro, Use avconv instead (ffmpegs replacement), install it with: sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<elmaestro> have searched for it in software centre but cant find it..
<k1l> elmaestro: if you want a program with a GUI see http://askubuntu.com/questions/27864/best-video-converter
<elmaestro> bcvery, have used your terminal commands and seems to have finished, what next?
<elmaestro> kil, have searched in software centre but cant find it..
<bcvery> elmaestro:  To use type: avconv -i in.avi out.mkv  # where in.avi is the original file, and out.mkv is the file you want out
<k1l> elmaestro: what did you search for and what were the results? what is your actual problem at all? dont you know which program to use, which program to install, how to install, how to convert the video file?
<cart_man> Everybody capable of writing drivers --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25309068/lubuntu-pci-driver-where-to-start-looking?noredirect=1#comment39449020_25309068
<anandh> i am getting this error when i am trying to install libgtk2.0-dev     [The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<anandh>  libgtk2.0-dev : Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.20) but it is not going to be installed
<anandh>                  Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.6.4-6.1) but it is not going to be installed
<anandh> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<anandh> ]
<k1l> anandh: usually that is caused by PPAs with wrong depencies. do you have PPAs enabled?
<anandh> k1l: yes
<pds_corp> hi guys i wonder how i can save the output of a command in a variable in bin/bash
<Humorousone> HEllo
<pds_corp> yes
<Humorousone> Is this channel spefically for issues, or just ubuntu in general?
<k1l> Humorousone: this is the technical help channel for ubuntu. for talk about ubuntu we got #ubuntu-offtopic
<Humorousone> Thank you
<gr33n7007h> ThePadawan, var=$(ls)
<aeyesi> HI! Can't run lxpanel :0 (lubuntu 14.04) getting ** (lxpanel:5640): WARNING **: terminal lxsession-default-terminal isn't known,
<aeyesi> anyone know how fix this ?
<aeyesi> ah already reseted config .config/lxpanel but nothin :z
<anonymous_> russia
<R13ose> Is there a terminal program out there that will warn you if you are able to paste multi-line input?
<mgc> hello all, if i have a script in my /etc/cron.daily dir but the /etc/crontab file is empty, will this script still be run @daily?
<nightdemon666> any one in here who can provide help in troubleshooting emapthy and its inability to connect to irc (of any kind with any name, registered or not). i have telepathy-idle installed (installed by default) and I also have account-plugin-irc installed. im running ubuntu 14.04 64 bit mac version.
<cyberpatriot> hi
<cyberpatriot> sup
<cyberpatriot> do any of you play starwall?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm running a do-release-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.  It is currently installing/setting up all the packages, and it seems to have stopped at "Setting up samba (2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3) ...".  The last thing it spit out was two messages: "{smbd,nmbd} start/running, process X".  Now it's just been sitting there, cpu, disk, and network idle, for several minutes.  What can I do to kick it back into action?
<cyberpatriot> do any of you play starwahl
<cfhowlett_> patience | cyberpatriot,
<cfhowlett_> !patience | cyberpatriot,
<ubottu> cyberpatriot,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Galaxor> Like, if I ^C that, can I restart it with some sort of "apt-get --plzcontinue" command?
<Pici> cyberpatriot: Is this an actual Ubuntu question? If so, just state the actual question.
<compdoc> Galaxor, usually it pauses to ask if you want to keep your smb.conf file
<compdoc> make sure the dialog box isnt hidden
<cfhowlett_> Galaxor, is there a hidden response dialog waiting?
<Galaxor> compdoc, cfhowlett_ : Where would I find the dialog box?  Like, in a window?  The last dialog box was in the console.
<compdoc> if you ran the command in a console, then it appears there
<cfhowlett_> Galaxor, popups, popunders?
<Galaxor> compdoc: That's what I did.  But the dialog is not there.  cfhowlett_: I don't see anything in my window list.
<compdoc> hit enter to see if it continues. but you might want to backup you smb.conf
<Galaxor> compdoc: Three enters didn't do it.
<compdoc> bad luck, then
<InsaneReality> k1l: Hi, it's me again, about the libreoffice-base package. I purged the ppa as you advised, but now it says "The package libreoffice-base needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<k1l> did you use ppa-purge?
<Lisac196> hi
<InsaneReality> k1l: yes
<Lisac196> i need some help
<cfhowlett_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> now "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you got the latest packages list from the server and have all packages up to date
<InsaneReality> k1l: working on it
<Lisac196> i have instaled edubuntu 14-04 on laptop and when i tried live cd wi fi works normaly. When I instaled edubuntu on laptop it says that network services are incompatibile with this version
<Galaxor> compdoc: In pstree, I see screen -> trusty, then it branches.  1) -> dpkg -> samba.postinst -> invoke-rc.d -> start;  2) package-hook -> sh.
<Galaxor> This supports the hidden dialog theory.  Maybe I can get the pid of that sh and kill it?
<compdoc> Galaxor, are you logged in with ssh?
<InsaneReality> k1l: Done that but at the end, it displays the same message: "E: The package libreoffice-base needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Galaxor> compdoc: Nope, I'm on the console.
<cfhowlett_> InsaneReality, radical fix = purge source.list and rebuild
<kennen> Hi, i want to boot my RPI from an NFS share, in the boot screen i see the message "Wait 8 seconds for Network Interface" can i increase this value? My Wifi bridge is to slow for this
<Galaxor> compdoc: I mean, X windows, not VCs, but I could move to a VC.
<k1l> InsaneReality: sudo apt-get autoclean&&sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice-base
<compdoc> Galaxor, I think its too late to move. If I use ssh, I need to set the client to use ANSI colors, or I cant see anything
<Galaxor> compdoc: I saw the last dialog, no problem.
<InsaneReality> k1l: Same again :(
<compdoc> ok
<Galaxor> compdoc: Okay, I tried to kill -9 the sh and the package-hook that spawned it, with no success.
<InsaneReality> k1l: Shall I try to completely purge libreoffice, and then try to reinstall?
<Lisac196> anybody can answer to me?
<k1l> InsaneReality: yes
<cyberpatriot_> how do you change your username?
<InsaneReality> k1l: I was afraid you would say yes lol
<k1l> kennen: you cant run ubuntu on the rpi since its arm is too old. please ask the support of the OS you run on there
<somsip> cyberpatriot_: /nick {newname}
<InsaneReality> k1l: Sadly I cannot purge too. Maybe I should try re-enable the ppa and then try to remove it? would that work?
<k1l> well, ppa-purge (the command) should have removed the faulty PPA package and set the original ubuntu package.
<InsaneReality> k1l: It tried to, I think I saw something like that message, but it couldn't. Would there be a log that I can check?
<Galaxor> compdoc: Allright, I crossed my fingers and hit ^C.  That kicked it back into action.
<k1l> InsaneReality: make sure you got the regular ubuntu repos enabled (and universe) and that no other PPA makes a problem
<compdoc> heh, cool
<InsaneReality> k1l: The regular and universe are enabled. I dunno if any other ppa is problematic. Is there a way to check?
<Lisac196> anybody can help?
<Lisac196> i have instaled edubuntu 14-04 on laptop and when i tried live cd wi fi works normaly. When I instaled edubuntu on laptop it says that network services are incompatibile with this version
<k1l> apt-cache policy libreoffice-base
<Lisac196> can you explain more i am new on linux
<InsaneReality> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046053/
<k1l> Lisac196: that was not meant for you. but you could tell which wifi adapter you got and people can tell you what to do then
<Lisac196> ok sory :D
<k1l> InsaneReality: you need to get rid of that libreoffice install
<k1l> InsaneReality: did you install by a .deb package?
<InsaneReality> k1l: No through ppa, I had it when I was on precise, the error was after upgrading to trusty
<Lisac196> i have intel centrino wireless -N 1030
<InsaneReality> k1l: So any advise on how to get rid of libreoffice?
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<InsaneReality> sadly that does not work, same error
<k1l> sudo dpkg -r libreoffice*
<InsaneReality> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046110/
<InsaneReality> k1l: Is it possible to download and install the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> InsaneReality: try without the *
<InsaneReality> k1l: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libreoffice which isn't installed
<k1l> sudo dpkg -r libreoffice-base
<InsaneReality> dpkg: error processing package libreoffice-base (--remove):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal Errors were encountered while processing:  libreoffice-base
<InsaneReality> is there something like a force remove?
<k1l> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libreoffice-base
<InsaneReality> trying that now
<InsaneReality> no success, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046161/
<k1l> after that "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base"
<InsaneReality> didn't work :(
<k1l> ok, another run now with : sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> somehow that precise PPA did really break the package system
<InsaneReality> nopes
<InsaneReality> yes, I agree
<MonkeyDust> that's why ppa's are not supported here
<InsaneReality> would it work to download and install that package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libreoffice-base
<wheatthin> InsaneReality, wouldn't that already be in the repo's?
<cfhowlett> InsaneReality, you can always compile from source --- ifyou must
<k1l> ok, another and my last thought on this: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libreoffice-base.* /tmp/
<k1l> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libreoffice-base
<InsaneReality> yay! that worked!! or I think it did, how do I know for sure?
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-base
<InsaneReality> Package 'libreoffice' is not installed, so not removed
<InsaneReality> at last!!!
<k1l> looks good
<InsaneReality> k1l: wow, I was ready to pull all my hair out, thanks very much :)
<k1l> now first: sudo apt-get autoremove &&sudo apt-get autoclean
<k1l> to make sure the old packages get wiped out so the system is clean again
<g4br1e1> Hi all
<InsaneReality> ok, it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded." - so I need to upgrade those 15 now?
<k1l> sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> and see what it wants to upgrade now
<g4br1e1> I was trying a full backtrack installation on a mobile device
<cfhowlett> InsaneReality, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      will bring you current on all packages installed
<cfhowlett> g4br1e1, back track not supported here.  sorry.
<g4br1e1> can you tell me optimal requirements that don't screw up my phone
<g4br1e1> k
<k1l> g4br1e1: backtrack is deprecated and not supported in here anyway
<g4br1e1> sorry
<InsaneReality> cfhowlett: thanks, good to know that
<k1l> g4br1e1: the new one is called kali linux and based on debian now
<g4br1e1> Ok, the thing here is what mobile device configuration is optimal for any linux distribution installation
<cfhowlett> !touch | g4br1e1,
<ubottu> g4br1e1,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<g4br1e1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<k1l> depends heavily on the device and the distro you are going to use. better is to look int xda-developers for your device and see which distros are already made working
<rksvy> Hi, I often get this message : TCP: out of memory -- consider tuning tcp_mem
<rksvy> Does someone have suggestions about how to debug this or on what basis to une this parameter ?
<InsaneReality> k1l: Everything seems to be good now. Update successful. Thanks for everything
<k1l> InsaneReality: happy to help, no problem
<InsaneReality> Now I hope that the gnome-shell problem will clear out too, wish me luck :D
<SanuraiRM> hi
<SanuraiRM> i have installed xscreensaver
<st4rs41l0r> does anyone know the equivalend of ginstall on ubuntu?
<st4rs41l0r> equivalent*
<cfhowlett> !info ginstall
<ubottu> Package ginstall does not exist in trusty
<st4rs41l0r> i dont know the source too, might be solaris
<SanuraiRM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046356/ i dont see the applications because if installed
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, open a terminal: xscreensaver
<st4rs41l0r> it would also be much appreciated if you can tell me where i can ask about this
<SanuraiRM> ok
<SanuraiRM> ivan@ivan-P4i65G:~/Scrivania$ xscreensaver
<SanuraiRM> xscreensaver: 17:48:15: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x2c00001)
<SanuraiRM>  from process 1741 (ivan@ivan-P4i65G).
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, open a terminal: xscreensaver-demo
<cfhowlett> st4rs41l0r, ask ##linux
<SanuraiRM> o thank you
<SanuraiRM> cfhow
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, happy2help
<SanuraiRM> but where is the program?
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, whereis xscreensaver
<SanuraiRM> the program is installed but no in menu
<morsnowski> i have a virtual ubuntu 14.04, which si working ok. no i have an install directory and it shows me the content in chinese characters which is anoying and hampering
<morsnowski> anyboda an idea how to force western charactersß
<cfhowlett> morsnowski, language support settings: make sure you have installed English then delete Chinese
<morsnowski> hmm all other content is as englsih as it can be
<morsnowski> and i didn't install chinese
<cfhowlett> morsnowski, apply English system wide = happened to me as well.  Presumably as I am in Beijing
<morsnowski> i would i do that as quickly as possible, since you had this issue already you probably know where to tweak ubuntu
<cfhowlett> morsnowski, you would think so - I'm on Ubuntustudio.  Different arrangement and settings system
<morsnowski> so set it to english systemwide but still no joy
<cfhowlett> morsnowski, delete the chinese ... I went through via command line and killed the packages with wild cards: sudo apt-get purge LanguageName*
<fajung> how can I tweak this[ "for f in *.txt; do f2="$(echo "$f" | sed -e 's/\[VTV\].//')"; mv "$f" "$f2"; done" ] to make a find command? pls need help
<gr33n7007h> fajung, /join #bash they will help you :)
<needhelp> hello everyone... I bought a 2560x1080 monitor, but ubuntu 14.04 doesn't seem to support that resolution. what should I do?
<fajung> ok, I'm going...
<fajung> thanks
<SanuraiRM> because xscreensaver is installed but no in menu??
<SchrodingersScat> SanuraiRM: it's not in settings?
<morsnowski> cfhowlett: there is no chinese that i could see
<needhelp> you talking to me sanurai? i haven't installed anything like that... I just installed ubuntu on my mac mini. no, settings only supports up to 1920x1080
<morsnowski> in the languge support section there is no chinese
<morsnowski> well ok I'll try it
<SanuraiRM> yes is in settings
<SanuraiRM> escuseme
<cfhowlett> morsnowski, language-pack-gnome-zh*
<needhelp> so wat should I do?
<SanuraiRM> lock after 2 minuts?
<SanuraiRM> if the mouse dont move
<SanuraiRM> start the screensaver?
<SanuraiRM> dont start
<SanuraiRM> because is open the chat?
<wheatthin> did you type xscreensaver or the launch command to see if it worked?
<wheatthin> They just might not have a menu driven option enabled.
<morsnowski> cfhowlett: just doing a clean fresh install, if that still persists I'll try you suggestion
<ubuntu062> hello i am following this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1722064/connect-to-external-server-by-using-phpmyadmin but it's not working
<ubuntu062> have any idea
<ubuntu062> ?
<wheatthin> SanuraiRM, ^^
<ubuntu062> any body ?
<wheatthin> ubuntu062, did you make the correct statements for the your conf?
<wheatthin> ubuntu062, btw, it's a security risk to doing this, because of clear text being stored as your authentication stuff
<ubuntu978> some one reply me about phpmyadmin probelm
<ubuntu978> but i couldn't read his answer
<ubuntu978> could  i get history of today
<ubuntu978> for this channel
<daftykins> the channel is probably publically logged, you can look through there
<bcvery> !logs | ubuntu978
<ubottu> ubuntu978: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<erry> sigh
<erry> i'm having nautilus (and potentialy other stuff) segfault after rewwsuming from sleep
<erry> but i'm not sure what to install to get the valgrind output to not be all ?????
<ubuntu978> i didn't find the log of this channel
<ubuntu978> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/14/
<somsip> ubuntu978: wheatthin> ubuntu062, did you make the correct statements for the your conf?  btw, it's a security risk to doing this, because of clear text
<Xinos> Hello, someone want to speak with me?
<Xinos> I'm boring...
<daftykins> Xinos: no trolls thanks, support questions only
<ubuntu978> yes i did
<ubuntu978> i will send the code
<Xinos> I'm not a troll...
<Xinos> Code?
<ubuntu978> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046615/
<ubuntu978> is any porblem in my config file
<Xinos> daftykins: Why you think I'm troll?
<daftykins> Xinos: lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic where it belongs
<Xinos> Oh, okey. But... How many peoples are there?
<bencc> can a zip "escape" the current directory when extracting it?
<bencc> extract a file to "../some.file" ?
<tsunamie> whats the eqivilant of Active directory in ubuntu?
<tsunamie> please don't say a raw LDAP server with KErberous
<yuriy> Hi, I'm having trouble upgrading 12.04 to 14.04.  I keep getting "Connection failed" downloading some packages, even though some downloaded successfully.  I already changed my sources from us to just archive.ubuntu.com but still getting the same errors.  All other networking including fetching update lists seems to work fine.
<phasedPlasmaRifl> possibly something like LDAP tsunamie
<phasedPlasmaRifl> tsunamie: *openldap rather.
<mjayk> yuriy: can you post the output to a pastbin, also have you removed all other repos?
<phasedPlasmaRifl> oh i didn't get the don't say part yet. sorry.
<tsunamie> phasedPlasmaRifl, thats not an active directory Eqivelent. For example, a redhat/centos on is freeipa
<phasedPlasmaRifl> freeipa i thought was simply a wrapper around multiple services. although that may be what you are looking for which would be more than directory services no?
<yuriy> mjayk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046688/ that's my screen now
<brokep1> someone good at Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<NDS> brokep1 im using 14.04
<phasedPlasmaRifl> looking at stack exchange those seem to be the hottest options, freeIPA or openldap \w chef or puppet
<NDS> cccp3:
<mjayk> yuriy: so no packages download ?
<cccp3> Who thinks the "codenames" of Ubuntu are made without thought?
<cccp3> Generated by a computer, people just clicking the button and typing the words in...
<daftykins> brokep1: ask the question
<cccp3> at Canonical...
<MonkeyDust> cccp3  shuttleworth always gives an explanation of the codenames, but that's offtopic here
<mjayk> cccp3 #ubuntu-offtopic for non-questions is probably better
<cccp3> okay
<NDS> im gettign an error "system program problem detected" occasionaly, esp when i start the computer. is it anything serious?
<GivenToCode> should this url work? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<GivenToCode> or rather, does it not timeout for anyone else?
<mjayk> NDS: you need to look at the logs to find out what the error is about
<izabera> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-set-different-wallpaper-for-each-workspace/ this feature is pretty cool, but it hides my desktop shortcuts. is there any way to show them?
<NDS> mjayk: how to look up the logs? also, i ticked "ignore this error in future" option. so can i get the info about it?
<mjayk> NDS im not sure I would look in /var/crash
<cccp3> Okay
<cccp3> For real, if you add a bit of SUDO to the /dev/audio thing, it works (with a buttload of bells)
<cccp3> But, this will work without the SUDO: cat /dev/urandom | padsp tee /dev/audio
<cccp3> That DOES work, although it puts static.
<brokep1> now i have managed to register my nick ;)
<rww> cccp3: support questions only here, not random "protips", thanks
<cccp3> OKAY
<brokep1> cccp3: Ty for the help ;)
<yuriy> mjayk: none of the remaining ones. many of them already downloaded.
<brokep1> how do i change my password in ubuntu?
<fridaynext> I've got my Hackintosh plugged into an APC UPS.  Is there a way to share that signal with my Ubuntu 14.04 box running NUT?
<daftykins> fridaynext: this is not hackintosh support
<thewinner> oh
<fridaynext> daftykins: yeah but if i'm running a nut server on my ubuntu box, i'm wondering if there is a way to share that server with other machines
<mineharry01> hi, i have a HP EliteBook 850 G1 and Ubuntu 14.04 on it. What could it be if the fingerprint is not found by fingerprint-gui?
<thewinner> ok
<thewinner> i from thailand
<eeee> thewinner: try /join #ubuntu-th , but i recommend asking here if you can speak english
<thewinner> oh
<thewinner> thank yoo
<eeee> ( there are only a couple users there usually )
<eeee> i think
<sammy> does networkmanager run dnsmasq for a basic wifi or wired ethernet connection, or just when using a VPN?
<s7r> anyone here running 14.04 lts?
<DJones> s7r: Probably a lot of people
<s7r> can anyone tell me the output in a 14.04 of the command # lsb_release -c
<ethteck> I'm having an issue with grub. Is this the right place to ask?
<s7r> i am testing soething
<ethteck> s7r, Codename:	trusty
<DJones> s7r:  lsb_release -c
<DJones> Codename:	trusty
<mrvadon> Hello
<sammy> ethteck: if youre using grub in ubuntu, yes. ask away!
<ethteck> I'm having a bizarre issue with making grub work. For some reason, there are two identically named grub boot options in the BIOS and one of them doesn't work (fails to boot because of secureboot) while the other one works great. Every time I remove the broken one from my bios boot options, it comes back upon restart. Furthermore, sometimes the computer boots up and takes me to a grub screen (which I presume is this broken ve
<ethteck> rsion) with no menu or anything. Just a command line.
<s7r> DJones many thanks. to me the same. it shouldn't be wheezy?
<ethteck> Thanks, sammy. I asked my question above :)
<sammy> s7r: I think since this isn't a wheezy install, even if it uses packages distributed with wheezy, it says your current ubuntu distribution codename instead. there's a lot of differences (patches, mostly) between trsuty and wheezy packages
<DJones> s7r: Why, wheezy is Debian, not ubuntu
<fern> Hello
<fern> I have some problem about unity login and i need some help.
<fern> I am using 14.04. After i log out, i am triying to log in again, but the unity drop me back to login screen.  I can login in tty1. Currently I am using a guest session.
<fern> Can someone help me?
<mrvadon> who uses htop?
<SchrodingersScat> mrvadon: you? me? everyone we know?
<mrvadon> yes
<mrvadon> ashufasf;asdfgafigdfgasdfgsd
<mrvadon> dasdasdasdasdasdssdfsdfasdfasdfas
<mrvadon>  
<mrvadon> >>>
<sammy> oh I use htop. it's fantastic.
<mrvadon>  
<mrvadon>  
<mrvadon>     
<mrvadon>  
<mrvadon>  
<mrvadon>  
<unopaste> mrvadon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lucido> remote
<lucido> remote desktop sharing stopped working after upgrade
<streulma> what is the best setup for SSD and HDD partitions?
<streulma> to partition
<mrvadon> test
<sammy> wb mrvadon. having an issue with htop?
<daftykins> streulma: whole lot on the SSD, then symlink all media folders in your user's /home to the HDD
<DJones> !test | mrvadon
<ubottu> mrvadon: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<yuriy> I just downloaded those remaining 4 packages manually to /var/cache/apt/archives.  I don't know WTH was going on.
<streulma> ah daftykins :) hello
<daftykins> greetings once more
<streulma> daftykins: SSD is 250GB Samsung and HDD is 750GB WD Black
<daftykins> streulma: tonnes of space for just ubuntu, that
<sammy> streulma: I'm not usually for everything in one partition (makes for really long filesystem checks when necessary) but I'd suggest the same as daftykins; / and /usr and /var and anything else system related on the SSD, then /home on the hard drive. if you're going to use valve's steam to play games, you can symlink ~/.local/share/steam to the SSD as well. you shouldn't need the SSD for music or video, I don't think.
<pbx> how do i tell ubuntu not to mount my iphone?
<streulma> pbx: dconf-editor
<daftykins> pbx: don't plug it in. enable a screenlock.
<daftykins> sammy: no not the whole of /home on the HDD, as that'll prevent the speed benefit to the .config files
<daftykins> just the folders like Documents, Desktop, Music, Pictures... those can be symlink'd to the mechanical storage
<Efare>  yeah, just use links to the hdd
<pbx> streulma, thanks.  what do i do? it's not obvious.
<sammy> daftykins: that makes sense. I never use those folders for storage anyway. I guess there are other things in ~ that people might want on the SSD too, especially considering you'll never fill 256gb with ubuntu OS files
<daftykins> streulma: sound simple enough then?
<streulma> euh, yes
<daftykins> streulma: i'd even recommend installing the OS to the SSD whilst the mechanical is disconnected
<bbteufel> whoah , a lot of folks around here
<daftykins> yes. got a support question?
<bbteufel> how are you guys ?
<Efare> Could explain why, daftykins? Since i don't se a benefit of it.
<bbteufel> yep
<daftykins> Efare: why to what?
<bbteufel> I have an old ubuntu and my repos don't work
<schmichael> suspend is broken for me with a lot of errors in /var/log/pm-suspend.log like this: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend: 321: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend: cannot create /sys/power/state: Read-only file system
<Efare> Disconnect  the hdd
<daftykins> bbteufel: sounds like your release has gone !eol
<farbod> who's OS is Linux?
<bbteufel> can I change them, do I have to upgrade or is there anything else that I can do ?
<schmichael> googling hasn't turned up much. any idea why pm-suspend wouldn't be able to write to /sys/power/** ? (i'm running pm-suspend with sudo)
<daftykins> bbteufel: how bad are we talking? (run 'cat /etc/issue')
<bbteufel> 13.04
<daftykins> Efare: it's a little bit involved as i happen to know the user's troubles over quite some period of time, suffice to say life will be made easier.
<bbteufel> not that bad :P
<farbod> bbteufel:are you in Ubuntu?
<bbteufel> yep
<daftykins> bbteufel: ok so your choices are to 1) upgrade twice, first to 13.10 then 14.04 - this could cause much breakage or 2) clean install 14.04 after backing up your data. i'd choose 2
<eeee> schmichael: what do you mean can't write?
<blackyboy> find /etc/ -type f -exec cp -r {} \; could any one explain this commands last part {} \; why they using this {} and \; please guide me
<bbteufel> the problem is I can't install anything unless you know a good way to reset my bios pass ( removing the clock from the motherboard is not an option )
<farbod> bbteufel:are you ok whit it? and what is your app to writing html in it?
<Efare> daftykins: Ah ok... So there is no technical benefit of doing so.
<daftykins> bbteufel: why is it not?
<daftykins> Efare: there is from ensuring no bootloader placement issues, yep
<bbteufel> farbod I don't understand your question
<daftykins> bbteufel: why do you not know your BIOS pass? is this not your own system?
<bbteufel> I can't install because I can't boot from usb/cdrom and my bios got locked ( as in I forgot the pass )
<Efare> reset bios maybe?
<schmichael> eeee: the error in pm-suspend.log is: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend: cannot create /sys/power/state: Read-only file system
<farbod> bbteufel:what is your app to writing html?
<bbteufel> not an option
<bbteufel> why would I write html ?
<KaiForce> bbteufel: just got here, what kind of system.
<daftykins> bbteufel: and so why is removing the battery or bridging the CMOS reset jumper not an option?
<farbod> bbteufel:what is your app to writing html in ubuntu?
<daftykins> farbod: use a text editor and STOP repeating yourself
<farbod> thank you
<farbod> i should be go
<bbteufel> I am not allowed to open up the laptop because of the warranty
<KaiForce> I'm upgrading a system, and the upgrade blows up (this is a copy of the production server).  It blows up when doing a release upgrade.  How does one troubleshoot this.
<KaiForce> bbteufel: can you boot to any other device?
<farbod> bye,and goodbye
<daftykins> bbteufel: sounds like it's work provided and you don't really have access to it ;)
<bbteufel> KaiForce: If I could I wouldn't be here ...
<daftykins> bbteufel: phone up the manufacturer for a BIOS reset
<KaiForce> bbteufel: Under the parameters you have provided, the answer is you are screwed.
<schmichael> eeee: mount options and file permissions for sysfs seem normal
<milly> I'm having a problem with my graphics; they're agonizingly slow.  I have SiS Mirage 771/671 graphics, but Cinnamon runs in software rendering mode.  how can i enable the drivers?
<daftykins> KaiForce: PPAs would be your #1 problem maker
<daftykins> milly: there are no good drivers, anything SiS should be buried 6 feet underground or fired into the sun.
<bbteufel> KaiForce: so from within the os there is no other way to upgrade/fix this problem ?
<daftykins> milly: your only option(s) are to upgrade, use a lighter desktop environment, or change distro entirely
<daftykins> bbteufel: you can, you can upgrade twice, but you're still going to need to backup first because bad things will likely happen
<daftykins> !eol | bbteufel Follow the last link in this highlight
<ubottu> bbteufel Follow the last link in this highlight: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> ^
<milly> daftykins: why arent they supported?
<KaiForce> bbteufel: You could possibly locate a utility that puts bad data into the BIOS config, thus forcing a reset.  I've got one that runs under DOS somewhere.  I don't know about Ubunut
<KaiForce> ubuntu*
<daftykins> milly: because they're antiques
<bbteufel> KaiForce: that sounds better but I use only linux :(
<KaiForce> bbteufel: doesn't matter since you can't boot to another OS anyway.
<bbteufel> but I'll search for one that works under linux . Thanks for the ideea
<eeee> schmichael: if you sudo su, then run pm-suspend does it work?
<bbteufel> oh ... ok
<daftykins> bbteufel: i told you. contact the manufacturer.
<daftykins> bbteufel: if you can't do that you must not be the legal owner of the machine
<daftykins> eeee: argh not 'sudo su' on an ubuntu machine! bad bad! :)
<bbteufel> why not daftykins  ?
<bbteufel> are you an american ?
<eeee> daftykins: lol :)
<daftykins> no i am not american, what possibly relevance does nationality have to your issue?
<daftykins> *possible
<bbteufel> what you said was so ....
<daftykins> bbteufel: logical?
<schmichael> eeee: nope, same error
<bbteufel> daftykins: there is no logic in that
<daftykins> bbteufel: contacting the manufacturer to unlock the BIOS?
<bbteufel> daftykins: the manufacturer might not have a local phone and I can't afford to make international calls
<daftykins> bbteufel: ok i've given you two approaches to resolve your current situation, take them or leave them.
<anew> so since i updated ubuntu... when iopen the terminal from gui, there is no prompt
<anew> just an all black screen
<schmichael> eeee: it's really strange... something is preventing writes to /sys/power, but mount & permissions look fine...
<anew> anyone have any ideas
<bbteufel> yes daftykins thanks
<daftykins> bbteufel: that's the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard
<bbteufel> I will think about both
<bbteufel> I just hoped I could do this from inside the os
<daftykins> it's becoming pretty apparent you don't own the machine
<daftykins> good luck anyway
<bbteufel> :))
<eeee> schmichael: would strace help ?
<schmichael> eeee: "echo core > /sys/power/pm_test" as root gives me the same read-only fs error. not sure how strace would help. it would just show open(...) returning EPERM
<SegFaultAX> I'm trying to use this ppa for installing squid3 on trusty. I added it and updated apt, but apt-cache showpkg squid3 only lists the version in the official repo. Why might that be?
<KaiForce> daftykins: I followed flurdy.com/docs/postfix on LTS (I think the previous LTS Server), so PPA problem sounds right.  Is there an upgrade log I can look at to determine what is blowing up?  Also, after I reboot, some of the startup stuff says "fail" but it flies by too fast to read.  Anywhere I can see what is failing?
<Exagone313> i have a problem using dd command, after a while my computer shuting down
<ThKo> Hi, I’ve installed Apache ANT by sudo apt-get … Now I’m looking for the folder where it has been installed…I need the path for adding this into bashrc…Any hints? Thank you
<daftykins> KaiForce: no idea beyond system logs i'm afraid, process would be to revert to backup, grab ppa-purge, purge your added packages taking note of the packages from them, upgrade, reinstall where necessary
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: could it be a heating problem?  dd itself certainly won't activate a shutdown
<KaiForce> daftykins: good info, thanks.  I gotta do this right as it is a mail server with multiple domains.
<schmichael> eeee: i posted to askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/511413/suspend-broken-pm-suspend-fails-due-to-sys-power-being-a-read-only-file-syst
<eeee> ok
<dadams_>  i'm trying to understand linux file permissions for setting up a new server but failing. Can someone point me in the right direction for setting permission inheritance?
<Exagone313> schoenemann: do you mean that my hard drive is damaged?
<dadams_> i've posted an SO question here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25313372/setting-linux-file-permission-inheritance-using-acls
<Exagone313> it's possible
<pbx> dadams_, what do you mean by "permission inheritance"?
<dadams_> pbx: files created in a directory would have the same permissions of the directory
<dadams_> i've tried using setfacl but i don't know what i'm doing
<Exagone313> schoenemann: so I can't know if there is an error that appears in console before shutdown. i'll try to copy files instead :/
<daftykins> dadams_: is this over SAMBA?
<tac_> In Ubuntu, what is the preferred way to allow certain users to view specific system logs (such as the nginx log?)
<tac_> Do I want to add that user to the adm and syslog groups?
<dadams_> daftykins: i'm using vagrant to play around with, not over SAMBA though
<daftykins> so what users are creating files?
<Exagone313> tac_: create a new group for
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: it is possible, I've had machines that would work /relatively/ ok, but then the constant reads from dd would make it overheat.  A fan helped my situation, not sure about you.  If you just need the files, you could also try rsync.
<dadams_> daftykins: i'm just trying to learn how permissions work so i create a user and 'su mynewuser' to be him and then create a directory which i thought was set up for permission inheritance(or whatever the right word is)
<dadams_> created a file within a directory*
<Exagone313> i was trying to copy my old hard drive from my old portable computer (80 GB) and I want to install linux on it
<Exagone313> to give it a better life
<daftykins> dadams_: you would add both your user and that user to a group you create, (at least this way will work, it's not necessarily the best approach) then you'd set the ownership to user:thatgroup on the folder... then change permissions accordingly for the group
<daftykins> Exagone313: look into clonezilla, bootable disk imaging tool
<coventry`> I'm trying to boot ubuntu from a liveUSB stick on a Dell Inspiron i3531-1200BK.  I thought I could follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but none of the options in step 2 are obvious to me in the BIOS interface.  I can set FastBoot mode to "minimal", but can't actually turn it off.  Under "UEFI Boot", the USB stick shows up as an option, but there seems to be no way to select it over the HD.  If I elect to
<coventry`> turn off Secure Boot, I get a warning that the OS may need to be reinstalled, so I've steered clear of that for now.  I can add a boot option, and select the USB file system for it, but then it asks me for a file path.  Not sure what to put for the file path...
<dadams_> daftykins: right. i think i've done what you describe but then when i `cd` into that new directory and create a file. The permissions of that new file aren't the same as the containing folder, which is what i'm aiming to do
<daftykins> coventry`: you're using the wrong approach, you don't need to change boot order, just select a different boot device one-time. power off, power on and press F12 to get the boot device menu
<daftykins> coventry`: secure boot is fine to stay on with 14.04.1
<daftykins> coventry`: are you intending to dualboot with Windows 8?
<daftykins> dadams_: ah i follow, no idea though
<coventry`> Thanks, daftykins.  Yes, dualboot, optimally, though I'm happy to drop windows if need be.
<dadams_> bummer
<coventry`> When I add a boot option for the live USB, what should I put when it asks me for a file path?
<daftykins> coventry`: again, you're going about this completely wrong
<InsaneReality> Hi, is the bottom panel removed in Gnome 3.10?
<EL3PHANTEN> ubotto
<YokoBR> hi guys, can anyone help me with ubuntu 14.04 + ispconfig3 ?
<EL3PHANTEN> ubotto devices
<daftykins> coventry`: F12 boot menu, select "UEFI <my flash drive>" and it should boot in EFI mode fine
<daftykins> then install from there
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why this bash script goes straight to the first nano command rather than sleeping at the start? http://pastie.org/private/12pahqlel2hjtur6l5baa
<coventry`> daftykins: Thanks, I get it.
<cuddylier> And when it goes to the nano command, it adds a ^M onto the end of the interfaces file name meaning it's trying to make a new file.
<daftykins> cuddylier: ask in the bash channel
<cuddylier> oh, didn't know there was one :O
<cuddylier> oh goodie, thanks
<daftykins> *gasp*
<daftykins> :D
<EL3PHANTEN> ubottu devices
<ubottu> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<daftykins> EL3PHANTEN: do that in a private message with the bot in future please
<EL3PHANTEN> okey thank you
<InsaneReality> Hello, can anyone tell me if the bottom panel removed from Gnome 3.10? And is there a way to get it back for notifications?
<mr0010110fixit> hellloooo????
<mr0010110fixit> I have no idea what this is...just installed ubuntu studio 14.04 and this came on it...
<schmichael> eeee: it has something to do with apparmor! i uninstalled apparmor and suspend works again. sadly i need apparmor because docker requires it
<compdoc> mr0010110fixit, this?
<compdoc> IRC?
<daftykins> mr0010110fixit: it's for support questions
<mr0010110fixit> WHAT!? THAT IS AMAZING!
<mr0010110fixit> I have used linux for years (recently switched all of my comps to it) and never knew this amazing thing existed. Alright, I will be back if I need help.
<compdoc> promise?
<mr0010110fixit> Pinky Promise!
<compdoc> lol
<mr0010110fixit> :P
<rlischer> linux > windows
<daftykins> rlischer: none of that childishness in here thanks
<Guma> Can some one help me with bash script I am having problems with for some time. I can't figure out what is going on and why it is not working.
<ax562> hello
<daftykins> Guma: ask in the bash channel
<MonkeyDust> brb
<pbx> Guma, what daftykins said.  go #bash.  be armed with a pastebin link showing your script, and another showing what happens when you run it
<Guma> ok Guys
<mr0010110fixit> Okay I have a question, how do you see  a list of channels to ask specific questions. l
<compdoc> use /list  but there are some channels that arent listed. the ones that start with ##
<rww> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rww> and /list 1) shows ## channels just fine, 2) is not a good idea unless your client can handle ridiculous amounts of output
<mr0010110fixit> okay got alis working for me...so once I find a list how do I join it?
<rww> /join #channelnamehere
<mr0010110fixit> awesome, you guys are the bees knees
<compdoc> it doesnt show ## channels at all when I try it
<papa> hallo
<daftykins> mr0010110fixit: further questions in #freenode please
<mariachi> hey! How can I increase DPI in Ubuntu 14.04? everything looks so small (96dpi) in my new laptop. I tried googling it and only found the xrand --dpi method, which is doesn't change anything
<daftykins> system settings -> monitors
<daftykins> (or displays)
<daftykins> it's right there
<MK73DS> Bonjour, y a-t-il des français ici pour m'aider ?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and I have few issues, that I haven't been able to solve.
<frib> i'm pretty sure my pc went into kernel panic when i tried to come back from hibernate -- what can i do?
<daftykins> HikaruBG: ok, how many guesses do we get? or could you perhaps describe them?
<mariachi> daftykins, was that for me?
<HikaruBG> is there a lno, sorry - I was pasting a log results for you at paste.ubuntu.com
<HikaruBG> :)
<daftykins> mariachi: since it immediately came after, yep :)
<HikaruBG> go to
<HikaruBG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047617/
<HikaruBG> to see results from cat /var/log/syslog | grep error
<HikaruBG>  i have no idea how to solve it
<ThKo> Hi folks, short question. I’m trying to execute commands in php with exec() and user www-data…So one comand (cordova platform add android) doesn’t work because www-data hasn’t the access to it…Although security problems I’ve added www-data to sudoers, but same problem…Running the comand directly from comand line works well. Any hints?
<HikaruBG> daftykins, :)
<mariachi> daftykins, I don't see anything there.. it has something about scaling, but none of the options change anything
<eeee> ThKo: did you add the command in sudoers as NOPASSWD ?
<ThKo> eeee: Yep, mom...
<HikaruBG> daftykins, every time I log-in I get bunch (at least 6-7) internal error windows and no description. the syslog shows what I have pasted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047617/
<ThKo> eeee: www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<eeee> mom ?
<HikaruBG> could you take a look and give me a suggestion?
<daftykins> HikaruBG: best to address the channel, not me
<eeee> lol
<HikaruBG> OK
<HikaruBG> :)
<ThKo> eeee: mom means „moment“ there’s the part ;D
<HikaruBG> guys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047617/ is the problem. please take a look
<daftykins> eeee: congrats on your new fully grown son
<eeee> lol
<ThKo> I know, vulnerability, but only for testing
<frib> after successfully applying this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231813) fix, i have to run a python script and unload/reload a kernel module after every reboot. how can I make this fix permanent?? thanks :D
<HikaruBG> anyone on the issue, posted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047617/ ?
<frib> can anyone help with my hibernate problem? it goes into kernel panic when i try to wake
<HikaruBG> I have Network Manager problem
<HikaruBG> frib, what does your syslog file says?
<frib> where is that?
<HikaruBG> can you paste the result from  $ cat /var/log/syslog | grep error to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<HikaruBG> :)
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047709/
<CodeGosu> i copyd parition with ubuntu with clonezilla, when i boot from it from other pc i get splash screen with fadeing in/out kubuntu label ininitly, ctrl-f1 trying to switch to console does nothing, in recovery mode it stops on resume: libgcrypt  version 1.5.0
<SonikkuAmerica> CodeGosu: it's Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<CodeGosu> yeah
<TiagoTiago> Hi
<TJ-> CodeGosu: Press "escape" to dismiss the splash screen, but that will likely show you the same as the Recovery mode boot
<coventry`> I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside a pre-existing windows 8 install.  On the "installation type" page, should I be seeing an "install alongside windows 8" option, or do I have to rearrange the partitions myself?  If I have to do it myself, are there any modern tutorials covering what ubuntu/windows needs?
<TJ-> CodeGosu: try booting with "debug text nomodeset single --debug --verbose" added to the end of the kernel command-line
<Kr_D> how to setup the ip for wan?
<TiagoTiago> Quick question (I hope): I activated the NVIDIA driver, but that made my screen that is plugged on the on-board Intel graphics card is available anymore; how can I get both to work at the same time without sacrificing performance etc?
<MonkeyDust> Kr_D  your ISP gives it to you
<TiagoTiago> not available anymore*
<TiagoTiago> gah
<TiagoTiago> not available anymore*
<Kr_D> .
<TJ-> TiagoTiago: I think you'll need the 'bumblebee' alka Optimus drivers
<TiagoTiago> As you can tell I haven't been sleeping enough lately -__-
<frib> coventry`, chances are your windows installation occupies the entire hard disk, which means you would have to partition the disk which may cause problems for your windows installation depending on how it's done
<frib> coventry`, it may be easiest to just format, partition, install windows again, and finally install ubuntu
<TiagoTiago> Hm, does that work at least as good as NVIDIA's own drivers? (for the screens plugged on the NVIDIA card, of course)
<TJ-> TiagoTiago: Same here - i'm just leaving to make meal to wake myself up
<hans_> i have a question have some one spotify running
<frib> HikaruBG, did you happen to see the syslog file?
<hans_> i can`t minimize him
<coventry`> frib: Yes, it does occupy the whole disk.  It didn't come with windows install media, unfortunately.
<TJ-> TiagoTiago: The Bumblebee is an nvidia/optimus interface for controlling both GPUs, although I don't know if it supports dual screen, not having gone near one :)
<bekks> coventry`: Does it come with a program to create recovery media?
<TiagoTiago> I actually got 3 screens, two on the NVIDIA card and one on the onboard Intel card
<coventry`> bekks: I don't know... I think it's a stock windows install... I'll do some research.
<bekks> coventry`: Is it a laptop?
<HikaruBG> frib, yes, I have similar problem and just have asked about it
<HikaruBG> as soon as I find the answer I will let you know.
<TiagoTiago> Is the generic driver that Ubuntu starts with still underperforming or having compatibility issues etc? Cause if it's just as good now I could switch back, it was loading all screens without issues (I haven't tried anything requiring hardware acceleration yet though)
<Galaxor> Okay, so I just got upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.  My unity dash shows grooveshark and soundcloud results even after I set "Include online search results" to "OFF" in settings -> Security & Privacy -> Search.
<HikaruBG> I am confident now that this is common problem, not something that I did
<frib> HikaruBG, the networking problem or the hibernation problem?
<Galaxor> Do I have to completely uninstall the unity music lens or something?
<graingert> is it possible to have groups as members of other groups in Unix?
<TiagoTiago> I do got both NVIDIA screens working with the NVIDIA driver, but not the Intel one. That Bumblebee driver will work for both, and provide all features and performance at least for the NVIDIA screens?
<HikaruBG> frib, I also can not hybernate, and my syslog looks similar
<HikaruBG> frib, I would assume that these two problems are linkes
<frib> HikaruBG, did you prepare the swap partition and all that?
<HikaruBG> linked*
<HikaruBG> yep - I run only Ubuntu on this machine
<HikaruBG> I have root partition, swap partition and home partition
<frib> HikaruBG, can you not hibernate at all or you just can't resume?
<dino82> graingert: Look up 'nested groups'
<TiagoTiago> And this is not a laptop, does that matter?
<HikaruBG> all this on SSD and runs fast like a dream, just the hibernate problem and the error messages are annoying
<daftykins> TiagoTiago: bumblebee is only for laptops with optimus tech, hopefully someone isn't misleading you if this is a desktop
<HikaruBG> I can't resume
<frib> HikaruBG, you get kernel panic?
<graingert> dino82: google says no
<graingert> dino82: I just failed an interview where the interviewer was of the opposite impression
<HikaruBG> frib, I don't. I get my system to reboot every time I want to resume.
<braindrop> hello, can someone help me with mdadm? I use it for my RAID config and just set up a new system to be a backup but it only has the Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]
<braindrop> I need the linear personality to make use of some different sized disks
<frib> HikaruBG, when you try to resume, you get a reboot?
<HikaruBG> meaning - I close the laptop lid. And when I open it - I get the system to boot from the beginning, instead showing the Log In screen
<coventry`> bekks: Yes, it is.
<HikaruBG> frib, exactly
<dino82> Was the question specifically linux user/groups or linux accessible user/groups (LDAP/active directory)
<frib> have you checked your power settings for laptop-lid closing etc?
<braindrop> running Ubuntu 14.04 server, which I'm also running on my main server, and that one has Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<guntbert> graingert: strange, I'd say "no" too - but this is off topic here - if you want, visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<HikaruBG> frib, yes - i have - It has to go to Suspend, not power off
<graingert> guntbert: re groups?
<TiagoTiago> From the description on the software center it sounds like Bumblebee will not do any acceleration on the Intel card if I understood it right; doesn't sound like an ideal solution. There is support for hardware acceleration for onboard cards, isn't there?
<graingert> guntbert: I'm not interested in discussing the interview.
<frib> i see. well our problems are not really the same though
<guntbert> graingert: ok, so I misinterpreted, sorry
<HikaruBG> well - according to the syslog file we have the same error messages, regarding the Network Manager.
<HikaruBG> and that is the ONLY error message I get in the syslog
<frib> HikaruBG, yes but NWM has nothing to do with hibernations afaik
<HikaruBG> sooo - I would like to fix it and see what happens
<HikaruBG> hibernation might have to do with NVIDIA drivers as well
<frib> HikaruBG, yes
<HikaruBG> but i get no error log for that
<HikaruBG> only for the NWM
<HikaruBG> and if ANYONE can tall me how to fix it... I would appreciate it! GUYS?!? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047617/
<HikaruBG> check it out please
<guntbert> HikaruBG: please don't press <enter> so often, you scroll the channel even faster
<HikaruBG> guntbert, OK
<sh4tr> 	a question about ATi GPU with dpm=1, this is a part of dmesg http://pastebin.com/m7gG0pHS showing available frequencies, 50k 60k 1000 is 'balanced' and works ok but 'battery' makes the screen water like because the frequency is not 50k but 12500, there is a 30k option, do you have any idea how to meke 'battery' dpm mode use 30k instead of 12500 ??
<Exagone313> SchrodingersScat: same problem if i copy files :s
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: ugh, that's not good
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: guess you could try removing the drive, try to get it in a different machine, not sure what would help you out.  good luck
<TiagoTiago> Does the Nouveou driver provides at least as much performance and compatibility as the NVIDIA proprietary driver? 'Cause that was loading all 3 displays, including the Intel one.
<TiagoTiago> Nouveau*
<graingert> guntbert: 100% sure it's not possible. Because it would be cool if it were possible
<graingert> ?
<guntbert> graingert: discussing if it were cool is off-topic here :-)
<ThKo> If I’ve installed something by apt-get install…in this case apache ant, where is it located? Because I’ve to add the path into bashrc
<ThKo> Thank oyu
<graingert> guntbert: :.
<SonikkuAmerica> ThKo: It's probably in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<graingert> ThKo: don't do that
<graingert> ThKo: leave your path alone
<ThKo> graingert: hmm also added android pathes into it
<graingert> SonikkuAmerica: I think ThKo means where is the binary
<graingert> ThKo: oh dea
<ThKo> graingert: export PATH=${PATH}:~/android-sdk-linux/tools somethimg like this
<graingert> ThKo: leave your PATH alone unless you know the consequences. Are you sure there's no packages and deliver the android SDK to the correct directories?
<ThKo> graingert: I’m sure…Sorry :(
<TiagoTiago> brb
<ThKo> graingert: And at the moment by creating something with cordova I get an error which indicates that I’ve not set the ANT path variable
<TJ-> ThKo: To find an exectuable's location do "which <executable_name>" e.g. "which ant". To find out where all files of a package are installed do "dpkg -L <package_name>" e.g. "dpkg -L ant"
<TiagoTiago> back
<TiagoTiago> gonna give this a try: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
 * TiagoTiago sighs
<TiagoTiago> No difference, at least that I can see :(
<ThKo> TJ-:  I’ll try, thank you
<daftykins> TiagoTiago: backup first
<TiagoTiago> It's a fresh install, nothing to backup
<martin1989> hi people
<daftykins> then it'll be very quick
<martin1989> does any of you use xchat?
<TiagoTiago> Gonna try rebooting see if it sees the Intel display again... brb
<martin1989> hi?
<daftykins> martin1989: just ask the question
<martin1989> i want xchat starts minimized
<martin1989> is it possible?
<daftykins> look in the options, if it's not there... pass.
<martin1989> i checked there
<pbx> martin1989, ask in #xchat
<martin1989> i did
<pbx> i bet the answer is no
<martin1989> but that channel seems dead
<SonikkuAmerica> pbx: The answer's yes
<martin1989> yeah.. i thoght so
<daftykins> you must exercise patience on IRC
<eeee> martin1989: man xchat , there's a start minimized
<pbx> SonikkuAmerica, excellent, martin1989 needs your help
<SonikkuAmerica> martin1989: [ xchat --minimize=1 ]
<eeee> martin1989:  ^^
<pbx> wow, that's twice in one week i've been wrong
<martin1989> ???
<martin1989> i dont get it
<CodeGosu> can i be an issue if had system on sata drive and now trying to run cloned partion from usb?
<eeee> martin1989: it's a terminal command
<daftykins> pbx: only twice? :D
<eeee> martin1989: you'll want to " xchat --minimize=1 & " to background it
<CodeGosu> also can it be an issue if i had nvidia gpu with prorietary driver on first machine and running integrated gpu on machine i cloned partition to
<TiagoTiago> Oh, it just installed a installer *facepalms*
<TiagoTiago> running it now...
<TiagoTiago> an*
<SonikkuAmerica> martin1989: And then hit ^D to drop the terminal window
<desmotto> ¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.->¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸  Hi  #ubuntu  ¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·->¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.->
<desmotto> hi
<TiagoTiago> While it's installing, does anyone know if the Intel drivers will play along nice with NVIDIA's?
<SonikkuAmerica> TiagoTiago: Optimus?
<k1l> TiagoTiago: you need special hybrid drivers for hybrid intel/nvidia cards
<TiagoTiago> No, desktop
<TiagoTiago> onboard Intel card and addon NVIDIA card
<martin1989> all right
<martin1989> so i put in terminal ¨xchat --minimize=1¨
<martin1989> and hit enter
<martin1989> that´s it?
<eeee> martin1989: add & at the end if you want to use the terminal for something else, or close it
<SonikkuAmerica> martin1989: Although now you want to hit ^Z, then [ bg ], hit ENTER, and ^D
<SonikkuAmerica> (^ == Ctrl)
<martin1989> and what´s that for?
<eeee> it'll background it and you can close the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> Right. But hitting the Close button will still kill the process, use ^D instead.
<daftykins> or just run it right in the first place?
<eeee> SonikkuAmerica: if he types exit it wont
<daftykins> such bad advice at times.
<SonikkuAmerica> eeee: Bull
<eeee> give it a shot
<eeee> ;)
<TiagoTiago> need to reboot, brb
<martin1989> all right
<SonikkuAmerica> eeee: Oh I guess you're right, using [ exit ] works too but ^D is faster
<SonikkuAmerica> eeee: It just sends the terminal an EOF
<martin1989> so i did ¨xchat --minimize=1&¨ this time
<SonikkuAmerica> [ xchat --minimize=1 & ] (mind the space between "1" and "&")
<martin1989> sorry people i dont usually use commands
<martin1989> it is hard for me
<martin1989> ok
<martin1989> i did again
<SonikkuAmerica> If you want you can dump a shortcut on your desktop with that command ( [ xchat --minimize=1 ] ) as well
<martin1989> now xchat should open minimized shouldnt it?
<Bratishka> how i can install skype
<SonikkuAmerica> Bratishka: It's in the Ubuntu Software Center
<SonikkuAmerica> (And the Lubuntu Software Center by extension)
<martin1989> from the app center braishka
<Bratishka> how i can install java
<Bratishka> thnx bro
<martin1989> also ubuntu center
<Bratishka> i need command in terminal for java plesase
<Bratishka> please
<ikonia> Bratishka: what do you want to do ?
<martin1989> ¨sudo apt-get update¨ and then ¨sudo apt-get install skype¨ in terminal should work
<martin1989> right people?
<ikonia> martin1989: depends if you have the right repos
<Bratishka> thnx bro
<k1l> if partner repo is enabled, yes
<k1l> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<capncrunch4me> what would be the proper way of gathering some support to increase the importance of bug #1317602
<ubottu> bug 1317602 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic 3.13.0-24.46 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317602
<capncrunch4me> it basically means Trusty cannot be pxe installed
<martin1989> oh right!
<martin1989> you can also download the .deb file from www.skype.com
<SupaYoshi> Hi
<capncrunch4me> and effectively rules out Trusty for large scale deployments as it currently stands
<martin1989> double click on that file and will take you to the softawre center automatically
<martin1989> very easy
<SupaYoshi> I have a question, I have 2 UBUNTU boxes, 1 is server (SMB server) and 1 is client.
<Bratishka> thnx bro for help
<SupaYoshi> Now I can mount the share, however I can write, but everything is written as group owner 1012
<SupaYoshi> I cant find what this means, and I cant delete files or rename owned by group 1012
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: it means your uid's are different between the servers
<SupaYoshi> correct
<SupaYoshi> Do they need to be the same?
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: up to you
<SupaYoshi> WEll
<SupaYoshi> my goal is to make it able to delete
<SupaYoshi> On the client.
<SupaYoshi> I have this as the config for the SMB share.
<martin1989> xchat still doesnt start minimized
<ikonia> don't paste your config
<eeee> martin1989: did you click on the skip network list on startup?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8048088/
<martin1989> yes
<SupaYoshi> ikanobori, I wont paste here lol :P
<eeee> and you typed xchat --minimize=1 & , in the terminal ?
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: what do you actually want from us ?
<martin1989> yes
<SupaYoshi> I would like to know, why I cant delete the files on the client.
<SupaYoshi> lol.
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: beause you are not the uid/gid that owns the file
<SupaYoshi> ah.
<SupaYoshi> Well the logged in user to the share, is part of the group that owns them.
<SupaYoshi> But this group might be unknown on the client?
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: beause you are not the uid/gid that owns the file
<SupaYoshi> because on the server the group name shows up correctly.
<SupaYoshi> uid = user?
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: correct because the client knows nothing about it
<SupaYoshi> Okay, good.
<SupaYoshi> So, ikonia, what do I have to do to fix this?
<sheap> how would I set the $TERM env variable so that /usr/bin/dialog highlights and displays correctly?
<SupaYoshi> I thought by logging in to the server, with the correct credentials.
<SupaYoshi> I would be able to write as that user the server knows.
<ikonia> sheap: why do you think the term type is wrong
<sheap> ikonia: the menu displays and everything but when I use the keys instead of highlighting or ticking the boxes it shows "^[[A" or something depending on the keystroke
<ikonia> sheap: why is that the TERM variable ?
<SupaYoshi> ikanobori, do the uid on both client and server need to be the same?
<sheap> ikonia: I dunno, just thought that might have something to do with it
<ikonia> sheap: no
<ikonia> sheap: sorry, that was for SupaYoshi
<sheap> ikonia: any idea?
<ikonia> SupaYoshi: "no"
<sheap> the menu is run before the user logs in, and that's when the keystrokes show up as "^[[A" etc... but when I login and run the menu manually it works and displays as it should
<SupaYoshi> k
<Cody__> herro everybody
<SchrodingersScat> herro der
<Cody__> I see there are 1600+ people on....where are they?
<Cody__> karol don't you leave me
<ObrienDave> sleeping
<ikonia> Cody__: it's not a social channel, so people will respond when you explain what you need from them
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Cody__ , all over the woooorrrrld.  we need to get a guy in space station..
<ubottu> Cody__ , all over the woooorrrrld.  we need to get a guy in space station..: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cody__> o I see. Thank you
<blz> Hello, I've installed xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop.  The mouse and trackpad work perfectly in a live environment, but do *not* work once the OS has been installed.  What gives?
<ObrienDave> blz, what brand of trackpad/mouse?
<blz> Obrien, built-in touchpad and standard dell USB optical mouse
<blz> ObrienDave, nothing outlandish.  Strangely, regular Ubuntu doesn't have these issues
<blz> ObrienDave, seems to be Xubuntu-specific
<blz> ObrienDave, maybe I'll try installing the xubuntu-desktop package on top of ubuntu server or something...
<ObrienDave> wait, what? you never said anything about server
<ObrienDave> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<blz> ObrienDave, re-read what I said ;)
<blz> ObrienDave, I'm considering installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu server as a fix
<blz> ObrienDave, this is stock xubuntu right now
<ObrienDave> <blz> Hello, I've installed xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop.  The mouse and trackpad work perfectly in a live environment, but do *not* work once the OS has been installed.  What gives?
<blz> ObrienDave, right. stock xubuntu.
<blz> ObrienDave, I'm **considering** installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu server as a fix  [emphasis added]
<aguitel>  i need to add some sentence in the kernel and then boot with it ,how to do it
<pbx> aguitel, what do you mean by "add some sentence in the kernel"
<blz> aguitel, are you talking about grub boot options?
<Beldar> blz, You are here for help, if the helper feels you have not been clear responding with an attitude is not going to generate help from them or anyone.
<blz> Beldar, what attitude?  I'm clarifying by pointing out where he misunderstood
<Eco2876> I have this bug : https://code.google.com/p/winetricks/issues/detail?id=341 where do I find the winetricks.sh file????
<Beldar> blz, You were not clear that is all.
<blz> Beldar, and clarifying that my original question stands. This is stock xubuntu.
<Exagone313> SchrodingersScat: the comouter shut down wthout doing anything, he is like gone i think
<blz> The bit about server was something I was **considering** doing as a fix, that's all
<Exagone313> computer*
<Kr_D> hello~everybody~
<blz> Again, for clarity:  this is a stock xubuntu install.
<netlar> hi
<Kr_D> .
<Kr_D> US?
<aguitel> pbx: blz i have no touchpad working in my laptop and need this:Boot with psmouse.proto=bare on the kernel commandline to make it work (in mouse emulation mode).
<Kr_D> ZH?
<Kr_D> 我能说中文吗
<k1l> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blz> aguitel, does your touchpad work in a live environment?
<blz> e.g. when booting from a livecd?
<aguitel> blz: no
<awlodge> /wc
<blz> aguitel, hmm see mine *does* ... which is strange...
<aguitel> blz: this bug:https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1110011
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1110011 in kernel "ASUS X550 Touchpad not working and interferes with mouse" [Unspecified,New]
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: sounds like it.  can still try it on another machine maybe, would be a good time to have an external enclosure laying around.
<blz> I think it might be something specific to the xubuntu installer because it doesn't happen with any other flavor
<Exagone313> it's a portable
<aguitel> blz: asus X550LA
<timhansen> good afternoon, all
<Exagone313> i can't access to hard drives
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: and the computer was shutting down??
<blz> aguitel, hmm nope this doesn't quite seem like the same problem
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: so this is already an external drive?
<blz> this is a sys76 computer... so a Compal based machine
<timhansen> i'm running ubuntu on a laptop with persistence. how can i install a new kernel for the live installation to boot? i've tried just downloading a new kernel and installing it with dpkg, but that borked everything..
<blz> aguitel, and the mouse works *perfectly* in a live environment, but then never does *anything* once I boot from an installed OS
<SchrodingersScat> blz: have you checked their forums/contact/whatever?
<Exagone313> sorry bad english it's a laptop
<blz> SchrodingersScat, yeah... no such luck =/
<aguitel> blz: external mouse work
<blz> nope!
<Exagone313> i had just a live usb on desktop and it shut down
<blz> aguitel, touchpad and mouse both work under live environment and both stop working once the OS is installed to disk
<blz> strange, isn't it?
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: ah, well, they make enclosures for those too, up to you on how much effort you want to spend.
<aguitel> blz: in this laptop not
<blz> ?
<Exagone313> i wanted to copy files, install cubuntu for testing and get it for holliday
<SchrodingersScat> blz: i thought that was the entire reason for getting a sys76
<blz> SchrodingersScat, as did I...
<blz> SchrodingersScat, granted this is an older model, but still
<Beldar> timhansen, Adding a kernel to a live is not really a workable situation, it s reading the iso to begin with.
<Beldar> is*
<Beldar> timhansen, What is the actual boot issue?
<blz> SchrodingersScat, it's one of these guys:  http://www.avadirect.com/custom-laptop-configurator.asp?PRID=10446
<timhansen> Beldar, yea, that's what i feared. i just don't have a second flash drive or a CD that i can use to install ubuntu directly to the flash drive
<timhansen> trying another solution to see if it will resolve the issue
<Beldar> timhansen, No linux installs on that computer or another, you can boot the iso with grub.
<paul_grozav> Hello, I have a USB stick provinding a Mobile Broadband internet connection, and I get this (http://pastebin.com/iy0ZLgvd) error while I try to use my wlan0 card as a hotspot. Can someone help me with this? Thanks
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<noobergoober> ..
<TiagoTiago> Yeah, that didn't work; nothing would happen after I tried logging in. Had to reinstall (there might be some other way to fix it, but I'm too tired to do more research right now and there wasn't much to lose with a resintall)
<Kaco> hello
<OerHeks> paul_grozav, i think only WEP encryption is possible, correct me if i am wrong
<TiagoTiago> For now imma leave just the NVIDIA displays working and come back to this some other day
<TiagoTiago> http://www.linuxadvocates.com/2013/03/making-nvidia-and-intel-play-nice.html <- seems promising, but like I said, I'll come back to this issue some other day
<jhutchins> paul_grozav: What distribution are you using?
<faccia80> hello guys and girls
<mirak> hello
<mirak> is a way to qui quickly install ubuntu with a premade system ?
<faccia80> hehe oh nice thats my first time in a irc chat
<paul_grozav> jhutchins: I'm using debian. I'm not sure What error I'm having, that is why I pasted the things from the log
<mirak> like extracting the content of a live cd
<daftykins> faccia80: first lesson, this is a support only channel. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mirak> or a premade system image
<Kr_D> Our country is very miserable, Google are not open
<awesomeisgnu> Hi when I learn how to use UNIX terminal apps, am I subsequently learning bash?
<SchrodingersScat> mirak: dd?
<mirak> is there a way to get already made base image that can be made with debootstrap available on somme repository ?
<zzigy> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu in my PC on a new partition. But now my computer boots up Ubuntu by default. How can I make it so that it boots Windows by default?
<mirak> SchrodingersScat: more like an image that already contain what debootstrap does
<Kr_D> you cat use "up dow left ...|" stop the scree... when you see the txt...
<awesomeisgnu> zzigy:
<awesomeisgnu> http://itsfoss.com/windows-default-os-dual-boot-ubuntu-1304-easy/
<zzigy> awesomeisgnu tyvm
<SchrodingersScat> mirak: I was thinking of you installing on the system, making a drive image with dd, then using that to mirror it on to the rest.  not sure if you would have to change things like fstab...
<k1l> zzigy: set the windows entry as default in the grub config
<TiagoTiago> anyway, I'm heading off, cya
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I purchased Lenovo Thinkpad L540 yesterday. It came with windows 7 pro. If I install ubuntu on it, is it going to void its warranty?
<mirak> SchrodingersScat: i have a dual boot, i just want to install a new system on another partition
<k1l> c2tarun: no
<DJones> logout
<mirak> a newer ubuntu
<c2tarun> thanks k1l
<mirak> mine is raring, i don't want to upgrade straight to trusty
<popey> mirak: why not?
<k1l> raring is way out of support time frame. you really need to make a upgrade plan
<Eco2876> is there a wine irc channel?
<mirak> popey: because it skeeps one distro, and I am not sure if that's ok
<k1l> !wine | Eco2876
<ubottu> Eco2876: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<popey> mirak: it is okay
<popey> mirak: we explicitly recommend going from those releases to trusty
<mirak> popey: but i will need to backup my current system anyway
<popey> indeed!
<mirak> popey: why ?
<popey> why what?
<Kr_D> See you chat very tired, I don't understand
<Kr_D> mbr
<Kr_D> MBR will cover
<k1l> Kr_D: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<Kr_D> sorry
<jhutchins> mirak: In case something goes wrong.
<TiagoTiago> Hm, wait, GParted isn't installed by default or is something wrong on my install?
<popey> TiagoTiago: it isn't pre-installed these days, no, its on the live cd, but is removed post-install I think
<OerHeks> TiagoTiago, gparted is not standard anymore indeed
<TiagoTiago> What is the "standard" way of managing partitions now?
<popey> install gparted ☻
<OerHeks> parted ( no gui)  is available
<Beldar> disks "confusing"
<DVA5912_> Good Afternoon Guys and Gals :) I need some best practice advice. Im rebuilding my htpc server from barebones and i need some help on the drive configurations. I have 2x 500 GB, a 630 and a 2T, In the past ive dedicated one hard drive (1x 500Gb) to the OS system. and attampted to RAID0 the other systems. Im looking at some documentation and i see this LVM which looks to be almost sake the name like RAID0 but easier. I know im goin
<TiagoTiago> hm, alright, installing gparted then
<jhutchins> DVA5912_: Generally not good practice to RAID dissimilar drives.
<jhutchins> DVA5912_: It can be done but it's not recommended.
<bekks> DVA5912_: Basically, RAID0 and RAID1 are the most easy RAID setups. You could use LVM to create a JBOD as well, which I'd recommend - assuming you have a backup.
<DVA5912_> jhutchins understandable. and thats not what im going to be doing here as im moving away from the RAID stuff
<TiagoTiago> I'm really heading off now, cya
<TiagoTiago> thanx for everything
<jhutchins> DVA5912_: I don't generally like the idea of spanned volumes except with dedicated controlers and striped data.
<jhutchins> DVA5912_: It's my understanding that you could span the disks with LVM, but I would find a way to make them seperate partitions and store your data accordingly.
<texla> Ubuntu-14.04..I just updated using update manager..When I open synaptic it shows ten (10) entries that are installed up gradable ???
<Beldar> texla, Any held packages in the update manager, and a popup of a partial upgrade?
<texla> Beldar, nope all clean
<Beldar> texla, sometimes a upgrade generates other updates, can you detail more?
<texla> Beldar, I got a notice that I had updates available..after finishing updating I went to synaptic and found 10 packages that were ready for upgrade
<Beldar> texla, Is english your native language?
<Beldar> texla, Detail more meant what are the upgradeable now, if not clear.
<Beldar> texla, Run the update in synaptic and see if still there
<Beldar> texla, If I run a apt-get and the update manager has opened, it is not cleaned without another update, I think this is the same issue you are noticing.
<adante> so i just installed ubuntu
<adante> my system doesn't boot - gets past bios, then i get a _ on second/third line of screen and freezes
<adante> doesn't seem to be hard freeze as keyboard lights still toggle
<adante> how do i diagnose this?
<Kaco> grub cannot find kernel?
<Kaco> I mean it can't detect the disk where the kernel is stored...
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | adante
<ubottu> adante: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kaco> (wild guess)
<bluetower> #ubuntu
<tekkentux> Hello is there a channel for developers? I'm trying to compile a gtkmm program and get strange errors, but I don't think it's a gtkmm question, but more about the version of the lib, oder the g++ version it was compiled with, or any other strange system configuration, because on debian testing, it compiles fine
<bluetower> hello ok so I just installed ubuntu 14.04, just installed xfce. and when I open up terminal I do not see a command prompt or any wording period.
<tekkentux> Where can I get help on this?
<adante> ObrienDave: i can't even get into grub
<adante> ObrienDave: when it says press shift key after bios, do i need to keep tapping it or hold it down? i've tried both but never seem to bypass the _
<Beldar> adante, start tapping shift during the biios flash.
<TJ-> adante: If you see "_" that means there is no boot-strap code in the Master Boot Record
<willief> Anybody had problems installing 14.04.1 server from USB?  Three different downloads of the iso all fail saying the firewire drivers files are corrupt and the base system will not load
<TJ-> adante: I take it you see the flashing "_" top-left ?
<ophuk> Does anybody know how I could use ssh to send a command to a remote box, put said command in the background with all output to a file and get back the PID to the local computer? The last part is actually what I need help with. Here is what I have so far,  ssh root@172.16.103.90 "dstat -cdngyrml -D sdc,total &> xp_test_$i_gigabit.log &"
<willief> Yes I checked the md5sum
<TJ-> willief: Have you run a thorough 'memtest' on that system to determine if there is a flaky RAM module?
<adante> TJ-: that's correct
<second> hello. which of these entries do i boot into? http://imgur.com/0y2vyC2 ty!
<SchrodingersScat> ophuk: when you background something, i think it's caught with $! , so you could maybe catch it by ending the line, &> ; variable="$!" ; echo "$variable" ##????
<willief> TJ-: no I havent, will do now  - thanks
<SchrodingersScat> ophuk: *the pid is caught with $!
<TJ-> adante: That suggests during installation the boot-loader was either not installed, or more likely, installed to the wrong device (another mass-storage device connected at the same time, most likely)
<adante> TJ-: i just went with standard 14.04 install (setup my partitions for me, use lvm) - are there known issues with this?
<willief> though that hardware has worked well with Win7 for over a year
<ophuk> I've tried echoing $!...well not that exactly so I will but I am trying to catch in it file or something
<adante> TJ-: it's a 120gb ssd (from memory seems to detect as last device - /dev/sdd) with 3x1.5 tb mechanical drives (they were 'earlier' devices eg /dev/sda)
<TJ-> adante: Do you have more than one mass storage device, such as an external disk caddy, or other USB flash devices, and were they connected
<adante> TJ-: (i was trying to install to the ssd)
<second> hello. Can anybody tell me which of these i should select to boot Ubuntu? http://imgur.com/0y2vyC2
<TJ-> adante: OK, then I'm guessing that maybe you need to alter the boot order of the drives to find the drive that has the GRUB boot-strap code in sector 0 ;)
<adante> TJ-: i'm happy to unplug the 3x mechanical drives and reinstall ubuntu - but is this just going to screw up once i plug the mechanical drives in?
<TJ-> adante: You don't need to reinstall - just figure out and ensure that BIOS loads the boot sector from the drive it is installed on... changing the boot order (manually or in the saved setup) allows you to do that.
<adante> TJ-: thanks i'll give that a go
<ophuk> SchrodingersScat: it just reprints the variable name:/
<adante> TJ-: (obviously once i get this booting - there is a longer term solution to this right? i mean, i was assuming ubuntu was going to install a boot sector to my ssd, which i had selected as the install drive, and not whatever it arbitrarily selected)
<TJ-> adante: Once you've identified the device with the MBR, you may still get a grub rescue> prompt, in which case a little hacking may be required to get Linux started so you can fix it permanently
<ZackDos> second: Which one do you need?
<Beldar> adante, There is a script you can run to identify what is in each mbr.
<second> hello. i see restart is no longer button in Ubuntu. what is command to restart please?
<TJ-> adante: there's an additional boot-loader installation location option which defaults to the first device unless that device is the installation media.
<paris> hi folks! I have a question about mint 17. How to make a woobie window in it.
<Beldar> second, I thnk you have to hit the shift or another key on the top right button to see it.
<bazhang> paris, ask mint support
<adante> TJ-: success! thank you!
<TJ-> adante: OK... was it simply the boot order is wrong, or is the boot sector on another device?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | paris
<ubottu> paris: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> paris, sounds like a compiz plugin, not sure mint supports that
<reaga> anyone know of a system monitor program that can visually show me the curent % usage each CPU core has?
<reaga> for ubuntu
<ophuk> SchrodingersScat: you have to escape the $! so this works
<second> Beldar, any more info you can give?
<adante> TJ-: boot sector is on another device - i changed it to boot off one of the mechanicals first and it booted
<bazhang> reaga, what about conky
<ophuk> SchrodingersScat:  ssh root@172.16.103.90 "dstat -cdngyrml -D sdc,total &> xp_test_$i_gigabit.log & echo \$!"
<adante> Beldar: out of curiousity what's the script called (for future reference)
<TJ-> adante: OK... once Ubuntu has booted you can re-install to the correct device... get to a terminal shell and I'll guide you through that process
<k1l> reaga: htop?
<OerHeks> second, reboot button option is removes, press shutdown, the next dialog gives you the choise shutdown/reboot
<SchrodingersScat> ophuk: that appears to be all one line to me, maybe you want #bash
<Beldar> second, Hold down the mouse on that top right off button amd tap shift and a few others till the reboot shows.
<OerHeks> removed*
<|PuNKCaT|> Can someone tell me if I can check the state of my hard drive? (I'm on another computer right now) my desktop failed and update, and on reboot now will only show the wallpaper and none of the gui in gui mode, and when I tried startx in tty1 it told me I had errors on sda
<Beldar> second, What desktop and release is this?
<second> xubuntu xfce
<paris> I am immensely thankful for your inside, but is it that Mint is based on Ubuntu?
<adante> TJ-: ok i have a term up
<Beldar> second, Not sure with xubuntu, This was on the unity desktop.
<second> okay ty :), to you both
<ophuk> SchrodingersScat: it is one line. It didn't like the ; to differentiate lines
<adante> um is there a command line way to disable hardware video acceleration? my machine is not very grunty and the display is running like a dog
<bazhang> paris, it's not supported here, check their support channel
<k1l> paris: just ask the mint specialists since mint handles some things different than ubuntu
<paris> Bing thanks!
<Shredder> Hello
<TJ-> adante: First let's identify which device name the SSD has (/dev/sdX): "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ata*"
<Shadow> Wazzz up
<Shredder> This is awesome!
<SchrodingersScat> ophuk: hmm, right, guess that makes sense with the ssh, does && have a different effect?  after that i'm out of ideas
<TJ-> adante: If I've got that correct you should a list of the ATA drives in the system, and their partitions, with symbolic links to the actual device name
<Guest20845> Wazzz Up
<TJ-> adante: hopefully you know which is the SSD and can tell me the device name associated with it
<Beldar> Guest20845, This is support chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adante> TJ-: yeah looks like sdd
<anew2> how can i install the windows version of firefox on ubuntu with wine
<TJ-> adante: OK... "sudo grub-install /dev/sdd"
<ophuk> SchrodingersScat: no command I posted earlier works, sorry I must not of specified that. I was telling you so you would know for next time
<k1l> anew2: that makes no sense at all
<TJ-> adante: Then "sudo update-grub"
<anew2> k1l, why?
<Beldar> anew2, That makes no sense, why, it is the same basically.
<anew2> i need the windows version
<TJ-> adante: Now reboot, set the boot order so the SSD is first, and try it :)
<k1l> anew2: why do you want it? there is a native firefox version for ubuntu
<guntbert> anew2: why?
<bazhang> !appdb | anew2
<ubottu> anew2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SchrodingersScat> ophuk: ohh, ok, great then.  yeah, i see now I missed the line where you exclaim that you got it to work.  huh, ok. right on.
<adante> TJ-: alrighty, cheers
<ObrienDave> anew2, oh please explain the logic of your request, we are waiting with bated breath
<bazhang> anew2, /join #winehq
<guntbert> ObrienDave: not needed
<OerHeks> anew2, check the wine HQ database https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18256
<anew2> i am using a windows program on ubuntu, and it is dependent on firefox...
<bazhang> anew2, so check the appdb, /join #winehq
<OerHeks> anew2, carefull, flash will not work :-D
<anew2> i was just explaining to everyone who asked why
<adante> TJ-: success! thanks! do you have paypal?
<TJ-> adante: No, but I have 2 huskies that need a 10 mile run :)
<Beldar> lol
 * TJ- hands adante  the reins :)
<ObrienDave> watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow ;P
<Mark-Struggling> Hi All I hate to come on here and beg, but I've screwed myself and now I dont know what to do... I corrupted the sudoers file, and I have now restored it to the 14.04 default but now I can't run any commands with sudo anymore... If there is anyone out there that can help I will forever be in gratitude
<Beldar> FZ
<bluetower> figured out my problem
<adante> TJ-: uh if thats not a metaphor for something... i probably can't help you - sorry!
<ObrienDave> Beldar, +1
<TJ-> adante: Thanks for the offer... but I do this to contribute back to the Free Open Source community
<bluetower> OK get this, I couldnt see any thing in my terminal. I installed xfce.. come to find out a setting by default was checked that put black font on black background
<Deihmos> ubuntu locks up randomly for me. How do I figure out the reason
 * Beldar considers changing the nick to bobby brown
<k1l> Deihmos: locks up like screenlock or like hanging/crashing
<TJ-> Mark-Struggling: Boot in Recovery mode, drop to the root shell, and then you can repair it
<Deihmos> freezes
<k1l> Deihmos: first look should go into dmesg and /var/log/syslog after that freeze happened
<Deihmos> after i reboot?
<Red_Mist> have a noob question here... I'm trying to run a program but I keep getting this error... http://pastebin.com/sS4U63ET
<Deihmos> nothing similiar to windows event viewer in ubuntu
<Mark-Struggling> TJ- I think I have managed to fix the file now, the problem is that when I try run any command with sudo, it does work, eg. sudo su, sudo -s, sudo chmod, sudo chown etc....
<k1l> after you rebooted see the syslog.0 or syslog.1 in the /var/log/ directory
<TJ-> k1l: Deihmos: More useful to look at "/var/log/kern.log" - "/var/log/dmesg" only contains the boot-time kernel messages
<k1l> Deihmos: or dmesg.1
<adante> TJ-: appreciate the speed at which you fixed that - it'd probably be a 2-3 hour round trip for me
<TJ-> adante: You're fortunate I'm currently writing an extensive guide on the PC boot process and how to fix the various issues, so this stuff is 2nd nature to me
<k1l> TJ-: ok. dmesg was good for a first look for me so far
<bluetower> Red_Mist, is this on a ras pi?
<TJ-> k1l: I usually use dmesg for boot-time info and kern.log for later issues, such as suspend/resume, Panics, and freezes
<Red_Mist> bluetower its on my computer
<Red_Mist> but the ras pi looks cool.
<daftykins> Red_Mist: ask the people that make these bitcoin miner programs, it's not very relevant here.
<bluetower> Red_Mist, I'm a little lost. the errors are for i2c thats a type of serial bus that computers use.. as I'm reading it if I'm not missing someting there is no device driver or manager. I think your having a device issue.
<Red_Mist> its possible... let me ask another question then.
<Red_Mist> is it fair to say that when running things as root in ubuntu, one should use "sudo" or is there a way to actually run things as root?
<bluetower> daftykins, ohhhhhh that makes sense. is that a program for controlling a hardware based bitcoin mining ?
<daftykins> bluetower: not hardware no, more likely GPU
<daftykins> which ok is hardware, but - you get me i'm sure :)
<bluetower> daftykins, that was going to be my runner up question. what kind of GPU does he have
<Red_Mist> yeah, its gpu bitmining..
<ObrienDave> Red_Mist, you should use sudo
<ezio> i want to update phpmyadmin.  it says that there's nothing to upgrade.  but i know that's a filthy lie.
<bluetower> so ya Red_Mist your issue is the fact that the program is looking for hardware control. so there is more software you may need or something to be configured. the other issue could be the drivers you have loaded for your video card or the lack of support maybe.
<ezio> any ideas?
<ezio> i think it's because i'm on 12.04
<Red_Mist> bluetower: okay, thanks for the help.. I had a suspicion that was the case.
<bekks> ezio: the latest version in the ubuntu repos is not necessarily the latest upstream version.
<bluetower> Red_Mist, I dont know how much you know about bitmining, but the older ATI video cards of a certain range are the IDEAL
<ezio> bekks, i have a recent installation of ubuntu and its phpmyadmin is much more awsomer
<Red_Mist> bluetower: I'm using a 6850 so I should be set for "ideal" just having a hard time getting the right software installed as all the documentation is as old as the hardware.
<bekks> ezio: And still the version in the repos for your specific release isnt the same for all releases.
<ezio> bekks, right so how can i upgrade that
<ezio> just ... include a new repo?
<ezio> this is a production server.  that might not be a good thing?
<bekks> ezio: No, either include a PPA (which is unsupported in here) or update it manually. On a productive server, I'd stick with the version from the repos. Which release are you on?
<Red_Mist> thanks again bluetower freenode has a #cgminer room! gonna check it out.
<ezio> bekks, 12.04
<ezio> looooooooooool
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ejuan> lulz
<ezio> entertaining
<Red_Mist> ezio... sure is
<bluetower> wake me when they are kicked. I'm compiling
<ezio> someone's mad about being kicked
<OerHeks> !ops
<jjz8723> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<pke7535> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<fho3860> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<phs5137> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<prz4277> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<qbr2264> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<myb6683> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<jbb8014> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<cdh9023> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<mix2011> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<ysj4041> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<anl7210> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<tgt9737> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<fho3860> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<qbr2264> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<myb6683> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<mix2011> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<ysj4041> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<tgt9737> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<prz4277> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<cdh9023> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<pke7535> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<jjz8723> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<jjz8723> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<myb6683> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<qbr2264> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<fho3860> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<anl7210> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<anl7210> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<tgt9737> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<jbb8014> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<pke7535> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<mix2011> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<cdh9023> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<jbb8014> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<prz4277> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<ysj4041> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<phs5137> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<phs5137> HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free? HEY F A G G O T S do your mothers suck C O C K For free?
<daftykins> another fine day helping for free.
<kostkon> so much hate in the world :/
<kostkon> is it over?
<magic> Wonder why someone would spam a Linux channel...
 * erry glues eyes to channel
<Atlantic777> it must be evil competition...
<daftykins> ok moving on, nothing to see here people
<genii> magic: Maybe it killed their cat and burnt their house down.
<daftykins> back to support as per the topic
<bluetower> I need help a jack ass spammed the channel
<bluetower> lol
<Red_Mist> so, got my answer, cgminer no longer supports older versions of my gpu.. so I have to install an older version of cgminer
<bluetower> ugh still compiling
<welly> Hello all. Got an Ubuntu 14.04 server running. I'm trying to use key authentication to set up a passwordless login for a particular user on the server
<daftykins> Red_Mist: ok, still off topic here so please keep it elsewhere
<welly> I keep getting "Roaming not allowed by server" when I ssh into it with ssh -v
<welly> used ssh-copy-id to upload my public key to the server, have checked the permissions on my local machine
<ezio> it's like when the firebell goes and nobody hast to work!
<welly> no idea what left to try
<Tex_Nick> genii: they might have had a caffeine overdose ? ;)
<Red_Mist> so back on topic then.. I guess my mom would be up for sucking cock for free..
<genii> Tex_Nick: Possibly :)
<welly> I'm able to ssh on to other servers, just this new one is giving me problems
<Tex_Nick> ;)
<ObrienDave> wow, simply wow
<ezio> Red_Mist, all these years i've been paying
<ezio> so from what i'm hearing ... best to update phpmyadmin by hand
<bekks> ezio: Best to keep the latest version from the repos on a productive server.
<ezio> bekks, can you rephrase that?  not quite sure of the denotation
<bekks> ezio: I'd not update things manually on productive servers unless you actually need new feature as requirements of the productive usage.
<ezio> bekks, that is exactly it
<bekks> ezio: So which feature of phpmyadmin do you need from the manual update?
<ezio> inline editing
<bluetower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8048933/            ok here is my video card the next thing I'm working on is I need to get 3d video drivers working
<bluetower> the most stable I can for an ATI x1050 video card
<ezio> oh and there's just a ton of other stuff
<bekks> ezio: Inline editing of... queries/statements?
<ezio> but he says inline editing
<ezio> and he's a supernoob
<ezio> records
<bekks> ezio: He should get a sane sql editor then instead of a web gui :)
<ezio> he wouldn't know what to do
<bekks> ezio: So he doesnt knwo what to do in phpmyadmin.
<ezio> he uses the godaddy phpmyadmin
<bluetower> should I install these 3 packages? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=glxgears
<ezio> and wants phpmyadmin to work the same way
<ezio> yeah
<ezio> you're right bekks
<ezio> it's not worth risking the server over
<bluetower> ?
<mzaza> I have Sony Vaio laptop which has a USB Port which could charge USB devices, even if the laptop is switched off. It used to work in Windows, but it doesn't work in Ubuntu. Any idea on how to get it working?
<TJ-> mzaza: depends on proprietary driver from Sony, which as far as I recall is only available  on Windows.
<mzaza> TJ-: Thanks :)
<Martiini> how do I stop a command to print errors? I want to omit error output of find command
<kostkon> Martiini, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8220098/how-to-redirect-the-output-of-an-application-in-background-to-dev-null
<Martiini> kostkon, > /dev/null 2>&1 wont print a thing
<kostkon> Martiini, 2> only redirects stderr, it does not touch stdout
<kostkon> Martiini, http://askubuntu.com/questions/350208/what-does-2-dev-null-mean
<alfonsojon> Where can I go for PowerPC support? #ubuntu-powerpc seems dead.
<daftykins> it's not supported
<daftykins> at all.
<alfonsojon> It's supported by the community.
<alfonsojon> PowerPC also receives new builds of any open-source software in the repos.
<daftykins> i fail to see what the distinction you believe to be making there is
<alfonsojon> I don't count that as "unsupported"
<daftykins> alfonsojon: then consult the community :)
<kostkon> alfonsojon, ask for support here
<daftykins> kostkon: that's against policy actually
<alfonsojon> kostkon: Alright
<alfonsojon> ...
<daftykins> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<daftykins> dead after edgy.
<alfonsojon> Not "dead" at all...
<alfonsojon> I'm running 12.04 just fine right now...
<Martiini> kostkon, heh, grep -ri error 2> /dev/null printed output of EVERYTHING .. screens of random data
<kostkon> no idea then
<daftykins> alfonsojon: i can run windows 3.11, doesn't mean i'd go and phone up Microsoft to have help with it
<kostkon> Martiini, :/
<daftykins> see my point?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys trying to get my swap working in 14.04, i typed "mkswap /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1" and it made a swap appear, i am assuminng that is not the encrypted swap that was made during the install of 14.04, so could i temporaroly use that, or would i bne able to easily encrypt it and run it as well, perhaps making a script to mount it on every bootup
<alfonsojon> daftykins: But you can go on an IRC channel.
<alfonsojon> daftykins: Also, I'm using a non-EOL distro.
<alfonsojon> Ubuntu 12.04.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: right, as long as it's not this one
<alfonsojon> Windows 3.1 has been long-since end-of-life
<alfonsojon> ...
<alfonsojon> I don't see the reason for the hostility though.
<alfonsojon> I'm just using Ubuntu on PowerPC.
<daftykins> there is no hostility, i am just stating fact
<daftykins> and you are challenging fact
<alfonsojon> But if it were not supported, then I would not be running it right now.
<alfonsojon> Yesterday, I received help regarding nomodeset that got it booted and running fine.
<ObrienDave> ROFLMAO
<kostkon> ??
<alfonsojon> ?
<daftykins> i want what ObrienDave is having
<daftykins> alfonsojon: probably 'cause you didn't state what it was at the time
<daftykins> just like we sometimes mistakenly help Mint users until we find out they're using that instead of ubuntu
<testerr> Hi, everyone. Is there a way to get the environment variables for a specific user? I'm trying to figure out a way for crontab to get an up-to-date version of my user's env
<ObrienDave> alfonsojon> But if it were not supported, then I would not be running it right now.
<Beldar> alfonsojon, YOU got help and said you found the answer since you were using yaboot.
<alfonsojon> Beldar: Yes, but it was the right fix
<alfonsojon> I just needed to type "live nomodeset"
<alfonsojon> :P
<daftykins> anyway, arguing policy is a sure fire way to get ignored around here
<daftykins> if you're going to run your ancient antique, that's fine, but do it on someone elses time please
<Beldar> alfonsojon, You are a user that will word what you want to suit your point rather true or not, go away.
<alfonsojon> Sorry.
<adante> can someone tell me how to install this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mythtv_0.27
<alfonsojon> I apologize for being a bit immature
<adante> ive done the add-apt-repository and apt-get-update but when i do apt-cache show it still shows Version 2:0.27.0
<adante> i assume this is still getting from the main repository and not the ppa i just installed? however I would like to install the ppa version
<adante> (which is more up to date)
<ObrienDave> adante, notice the 0.27? that is the PPA version
<daftykins> adante: pretty sure there's a mythtv channel
<adante> ObrienDave: the ppa version is 2:0.27.3+fixes.20140812.082d5c1-0ubuntu0mythbuntu3 ?
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Besides the fact you were trying to get help on a derivative earlier that our conversation yesterday which I overlooked.
<Beldar> than*
<adante> ObrienDave: the version showing on apt-cache show is 0.27.0
<alfonsojon> Beldar: It was Kubuntu, sorry
<bluetower> brb
<alfonsojon> well, once I came here for nvidia support on elementary as well
<OerHeks> adante are you on raring?
<alfonsojon> that was also a bad idea.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: indeed, so you deceive us into helping. now, conversation over
<alfonsojon> I get that
<alfonsojon> I have been done, I'm sorry.
<adante> OerHeks: sorry what?
<alfonsojon> :/
<ObrienDave> adante, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<kardan> hey, I ran into an issue upgrading from precise to trusty via "upgrade-manager -d": http://paste.debian.net/plain/115666 - E: Internal Error, No file name for libss2
<TJ-> daftykins: I take issue with the 'support' interpretation vis PPC architecture. The "no-support" is specific to *Canonical Paid Support* but the announcement specifically states that PPC will remain a "community supported" architecture. This channel is for "community support" - we're not employed nor paid by Canonical.
<k1l> kardan: no -d needed
<kardan> should I try to upgrade to quantal before aiming for trusty directly?
<adante> ObrienDave: 14.04
<fedora_newb> I am getting system program problem detected on system startup and not sure what the issue is. Restarted after update.
<fedora_newb> Happned on a my separate partition and virtualhost
<daftykins> TJ-: i see your point, but then we also refuse to help with EOL releases don't we?
<k1l> kardan: no. 12.04 to 14.04 is ok since its a LTS upgrade. but no - (for developer) needed
<alfonsojon> I'm on 12.04....
<daftykins> so why not 'EOL' architectures? :)
<Martiini> kostkon, ok, what is grep command for including certain lines
<TJ-> daftykins: But we still publish 12.04 and 14.04 PPC ISOs and build the packages
<daftykins> i thought the community built those images
<k1l> kardan: usually PPAs make trouble on upgrades
<kardan> update-manager spits 'ERROR:/build/buildd/pygobject-3.2.2/gi/gimodule.c:328:_wrap_pyg_hook_up_vfunc_implementation: assertion failed: (G_TYPE_IS_CLASSED (implementor_gtype))'
<adante> ObrienDave: am i misunderstanding something regarding the .27.3 vs .27.0 thing?
<TJ-> daftykins: Additionally, on [1] it states "Server (LTS, 5 years)" against the 14.04 release link to ISO [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<daftykins> probably just a copy paste referring to the version
<OerHeks> adante,  ah, cache reads the installed packes, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kardan> I commented all sources and PPAs except de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted and security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<TJ-> daftykins: I agree it is confusing, but I don't think it is correct to refuse community support as if the user is doing something bad
<ObrienDave> adante, yes, i think so
<alfonsojon> I may just try Debian
<alfonsojon> Oh wrong channel
<alfonsojon> Sorry
<daftykins> we've got a real joker on our hands now
<TJ-> daftykins: The PPC releases contain the same package versions as the other architectures
<adante> OerHeks: mythtv is not installed so it is not showing the installed package
<kostkon> Martiini, not an expert on grep sorry :(  what you need is a good grep tutorial :D
<alfonsojon> I am on ##linux, I asked if anyone knew of an officially supported powerpc distro
<daftykins> TJ-: alright, but in case you haven't seen this user before, they're a chronic liar about what distro is even in use just to try and get help when other channels are quiet
<ObrienDave> TJ-, daftykins, no PPC ISO here ;P http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<alfonsojon> `Cel sent me a link to distrowatch, sorted by powerpc
<alfonsojon> I saw Debian under Ubuntu, so I wanted to thank him
<daftykins> alfonsojon: that's lovely but off topic here, no need to share thanks
<alfonsojon> I was in the wrong channel, apologies
<TJ-> daftykins: I'm not interested in the user, just the principle of Community Support for currently released and maintained packages
<daftykins> right well i'd like to move on now if possible
<OerHeks> alfonsojon, ubuntu has a community supported ppc ubuntu, not official http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<adante> ObrienDave: can you elaborate on what i'm missing?
<daftykins> OerHeks: that point has kinda been the last 15 mins of convo haha
<alfonsojon> OerHeks: It doesn't work, so I'm using 12.04. Thanks for the suggestion though :)
<Martiini> kostkon, ha ha ha ha
<OerHeks> that must be an ancient ppc, G3?
<alfonsojon> G4
<kostkon> kardan, are you getting the same errors after an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<alfonsojon> The problem is the GPU, LightDM locks up after a few seconds.
<kostkon> Martiini, :)
<alfonsojon> Doesn't seem to affect 12.04.
<kardan> I managed to solve one of the dependency issues for gdm manually, following dpkg's errors via installing some libraries from the cache directy. But there is no way to go that path for all the pasted issues.
<netlar> I am pleasantly surprised how stable 14.04 is
<netlar> I had so many problems with 13.04
<ObrienDave> adante, what you're missing is once you install the PPA, install/upgrade defaults to the latest version
<Martiini> kostkon, apparently, like with anything else in linux, you can do a million things with grep, but it wont do the most simple and logical thing you want
<netlar> Even using the open source video driver and it works perfectly
<fedora_newb> If it helps, I was using nginx server on it and I can't access it after the updates. Not sure what course of action I should take?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#A14.04_Trusty_Tahr
<kardan> apt-get dist-upgrade "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<ObrienDave> adante, you will get the newest version
<willief> re my earlier query about corrupted 14.04 server downloads - I got a good install off the netboot image - slow but at least I have a system now
<kostkon> Martiini, agreed
<willief> TJ-: ^^^^^
<Martiini> fuck this, I hate computers, I'm going outside
<kostkon> kardan, you can always try a sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kardan> kostkon, I think there is some dependency issue apt is unable to resolve.
<kostkon> :(
<kardan> "E: Internal Error, No file name for libss2"
<adante> ObrienDave: ok, i'll give it a go, cheers
<ObrienDave> adante, good luck :)
<kostkon> kardan, or clean the cache apt-get clean then attempt to continue the upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get install -f first
<TJ-> For reference, all Martiini needs to ignore errors from 'find' is: "find /path <options> 2>/dev/null" to redirect stderr file-descriptor to nothing
<kostkon> kardan, and enable all the standard ubuntu repos if you have disabled some of them
<fedora_newb> Any help would be appreciated.
<k1l> daftykins: Beldar alfonsojon OerHeks TJ- : if ppc is still community supported it should be supported in here since this channel is part of the community. if its too ppc specific the chances are quite low to solve the issues but the channel still could try to help if the users want to. thanks
<fedora_newb> Is there anyway to rollback updates?
<alfonsojon> fedora_newb: Distro upgrades or a package upgrade?
<alfonsojon> As in 12.04 to 14.04, or just updating a specific  package?
<k1l> fedora_newb: there is no downgrade option for ubuntu
<kostkon> fedora_newb, if by that you mean updated versions of packages from ppas, then yes, with ppapurge
<popey> you can downgrade specific packages, even multiple packages, but it's not recommended.
<k1l> fedora_newb: but you can force an older version of one package and make that hold. but i am not used to that
<popey> apt-get install packagename=version
<fedora_newb> I am not sure. I am getting System program problem detected on startup. My nginx, phpmysqmin, etc I can't access.
<Beldar> k1l, I never questioned the support. It was the wording of the user claiming no support when I had helped them, they had never heard of nomodeset. They are using a 3rd part boot yaboot so they had to find answers that worked. Beyond that they were trying to get support on a derivative knowing it was not supported and argumentative there.
<fedora_newb> I really need it right now too. Deadlineswith work. :/
<alfonsojon> Beldar: And I apologize for being aggressive
<TJ-> fedora_newb: check the recently changed log files for clues
<fedora_newb> http://screencast.com/t/p3vJJ97OC
<fedora_newb> Not sure if that helps?
<k1l> Beldar: yes, it should be made clear what setup that is to not run in the wrong direction with the efforts of the volunteers.
<fedora_newb> Is it possible all my config files were jacked up?
<popey> I'd look to fix what's broken rather than downgrade fedora_newb
<fedora_newb> How can I tell what is broken?
<popey> fedora_newb: well, what doesn't work?
<popey> fedora_newb: what's the actual issue
<Beldar> k1l, They will argue there own rhetoric whether within channel norms or not or even right or wrong
<fedora_newb> popey, to begin with, when I restarted because of an update, I get System program problem detected. And my web server is down.
<popey> fedora_newb: system program problems occur now and then, and may or may not be related to the issue at hand
<popey> fedora_newb: I would look at the logs for your webserver, usually in /var/log somewhere
<popey> fedora_newb: the system problem popup is indicating something crashed, you can see the crash files in /var/crash which will indicate what crashed
<fedora_newb> popey it seems that php5-fpm crashed
<popey> ok
<popey> fedora_newb: so nginx is your webserver?
<fedora_newb> popey, yep.
<popey> fedora_newb: so if you run "ps aux | grep nginx" is there any process (other than grep) listed?
<fedora_newb> nginx: worker?
<fedora_newb> @ popey
<popey> sorry?
<fedora_newb> popey http://pastebin.com/0qeUetqd
<popey> yay, its running
<popey> so, what's the problem? ☻
<fedora_newb> I can't access like my sites externally
<kardan_> kostkon, thanks for your help. This is what I try: mv /var/cache/apt/archives{,.bck}; mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial; apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -fy # ETA 1h 3min
<bekks> fedora_newb: What do you mean by "externally"? How exactly are you trying to access them?
<popey> bekks: its a vm
<fedora_newb> popey, bekks, so like for phpmyadmin, I had it setup to access on my windows machine through pma-dev.com
<fedora_newb> Yes, its a vm
<Greena> hey, just installed vsftpd but I can't seem to start it using service vsftpd start on ubuntu 14.04
<popey> fedora_newb: has the IP address changed?
<Greena> there seems to be an upstart script in /etc/init/vsftpd but service starting gives me "vsftpd: unrecognized service"
<kostkon> kardan, ETA for getting the packages?
<kardan> yep
<OmegAlpha> i know this may sound like an absurd question.. but is anyone in here from South Africa?
<Beldar> OmegAlpha, There may be a local there, not a channel question.
<OmegAlpha> Beldar: i know its off-topic.. trying to find an old mate from ten years ago who was teaching me linux.. i forgot his nick though :-\
<Beldar> OmegAlpha, Not the place is all.
<k1l> OmegAlpha: you are free to talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OmegAlpha> Beldar: he hangs out here.. this is where i met him.. so i figured i would ask.. sorry for the interruption. carry on :)
<OmegAlpha> is there a chat log for this channel and if so... how far back do they date to?
<popey> !logs | OmegAlpha
<ubottu> OmegAlpha: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<alfonsojon> Is GCC 4.8 available in the 12.04 backports repo?
<vaaibuscar-inj> hi
<vaaibuscar-inj> does anybody here exprienced with sql injection ? Looking for someone skilled, smth fast. reward with btc. Pm me for info.
<popey> alfonsojon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.8 says no
<alfonsojon> Alright, thanks popey
<popey> np
<ricksebak> I just upgraded a server from 12.04 to 14.04 via do-release-upgrade, now when it boots I just get this periodically scrolling across the console:http://imgur.com/ro2rMMv
<kostkon> vaaibuscar-inj, you are in the wrong channel
<Frank__> popey, bekks, ip adress was the issue. Thanks guys for your help!
<popey> Frank__: sweet!
<alfonsojon> ricksebak: That would be a kernel panic.
<popey> Frank__: happy it's sorted
<Frank__> Very much appreciated, saved my day :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> you've made mine, I will sleep happy now ㋛
<Frank__> haha :)
<ricksebak> alfonsojon: any idea what I can do about it? I tried the upgrade yesterday, got the same error, reverted to a snapshot and tried again today, same result.
<popey> ricksebak: is this a vm?
<ricksebak> It is, yes.
<popey> ricksebak: vbox/vmware, something else?
<ricksebak> vbox
<ricksebak> with 12.04 as the host, in case that matters.
<alfonsojon> ricksebak: I'm not sure, but it seems popey knows what he's doing :)
<popey> ricksebak: can you hold down shift when the vm boots and maybe select the older kernel?
<popey> ricksebak: might boot, and if it does, helps to diagnose further
<ProfessorKaos64> Is a good reason to to a remaster of Ubuntu if my intent is to have a dedicated gaming distro , and a stable snapshot of the project?
<popey> ProfessorKaos64: depends if you think your time is well spent doing that
<kostkon> ProfessorKaos64, for personal use?
<ProfessorKaos64> personal yea
<popey> ProfessorKaos64: personally, SteamOS seems like a good option for a dedicated gaming distro, add desura and wine and you're done
<ProfessorKaos64> Right not I have a retro gaming installer script that does a lot of work with packages
<popey> sounds fun
<ProfessorKaos64> popey, the* popey that is on LAS often?
<popey> the same
<ProfessorKaos64> Nice to meet you
<popey> you too
<ProfessorKaos64> We are ending up modifying xbmc heavily and several things, control is paramount, for now we apt-hold pkgs and the like
<ricksebak> popey: Kernel panic on the older kernel, and also recovery mode on the older kernel.
<ProfessorKaos64> upgrade the kernel on 14.04 due to the hid-sony bug
<popey> ricksebak: eek
<popey> ricksebak: did the upgrade complete okay?
<ricksebak> yeah
<ProfessorKaos64> I'll have to consider a remaster after I hit 1.0 in my project and thing are stable
<popey> ricksebak: does vbox support some kind of virtual external serial console, so you can capture the entire kernel panic?
<popey> ricksebak: it could be something silly like the vbox extensions, or some option in vbox that needs flipping like pae or something
<Deihmos> how do I find out why ubuntu locked up
<ProfessorKaos64> popey, with SteamOS I have thought about targeting that at some point, since xbmc was added to the project not long ago
<popey> Deihmos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<ricksebak> I definitely suspect something silly like you mentioned, but I don't think it supports anything other than a plain old console. I can only get one screen full at a time until it scrolls away. I do know that during the upgrade, the vbox kernel modules got removed. Does that sound related?
<popey> ricksebak: should be okay with or without them. I'd be inclined to boot that vm off a live iso, mount the filesystem and poke at /var/log
<ricksebak> popey: ahh, perfect, I didn't know that it would start logging there so early in the boot process. Thanks.
<popey> ricksebak: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Serial_redirect ?
<popey> ricksebak: looks like you can redirect tty0 to a file on the host
<Deihmos> damn i was hoping for something like vent viewer
<popey> Deihmos: sorry, lockups are tricky to debug, I'd certainly run memtest overnight as a first step
<rijack> hi Im coming over from arch does ubuntu have an equivilent to the makepkg script
<ricksebak> awesome. thanks!
<popey> ricksebak: good luck
<popey> rijack: kinda, we have tools for building packages, but it's a bit more complex than makepkg
<popey> rijack: we have some "dumbed down" tools like checkinstall which can do a similar task though
<Deihmos> memory is fine.
<popey> rijack: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-checkinstall-build-packages-source is a good basic starter
<popey> Deihmos: then you need to go through that guide really. does the crash get triggered a predictable times or in predictable ways?
<popey> Deihmos: like, only when you use an opengl game, or only when you have chrome open?
<rijack> nice thanks
<ZackWolf_> hey all... i am really new to Ubuntu how ever have built a LTSP server.  We have a mix of RDP thin clients and PXE thin clients.  I'd prefer all PXE however some of them are old.  Question i have is how can I have a shared folder where all users have read/write access to all files and all new files going into that folder
<alfonsojon> Is there a way to mount HFS+ as read-write?
<alfonsojon> Preferably without disabling journaling, I would like to keep that enabled.
<rijack> so it sounds like it is up to me to resolve dependencies and build, only after that then checkinstall rolls the package and checks sanity is this correct?
<OerHeks> alfonsojon, no, you have to disable journaling https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<popey> rijack: yes, thats a good summary
<alfonsojon> OerHeks: Alright, but isn't that risky?
<popey> rijack: are you packaging something brand new that doesn't already have a deb package in ubuntu or debian?
<rijack> alright thanks
<rijack> no i want to know that i could if i needed to
<OerHeks> alfonsojon, jups i think so. not sure what OSx does when you have written to it.
<popey> ok
<bluetower> is live and could help me?
<bluetower> ok who here is live and could help me
<ang_> Hi all, I have an issue with my wifi, I am using an usb adapter and I keep losing connection. I moved the computer near the modem to be able to plug in and look for help in this chat, anyone has any idea of how to fix this?
<popey> !ask | bluetower
<ubottu> bluetower: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bluetower> popey, last 3 times I've asked any question no one has responded
<popey> ang_: i have seen that with a cheap usb adapter
<popey> bluetower: ask now and lets see
<bluetower> check the logs if you dont believe me
<popey> bluetower: i dont doubt it ☻
<davidadams> can someone help me sort out some file permissions issues? I'm trying to add read and write permissions to a group on a folder recursively. It ain't working: https://gist.github.com/dadamssg/741461d048b8bd61f729
<ang_> popey, the adapter works fine on windows
<popey> ang_: this is not uncommon, what make and model of adapter is it?
<delinquentme> Is there a goos reason that all unzip options iwthin ubuntu aren't just $ unzip blah.extension ??
<delinquentme> why do I need -xzvf for a un tar ... its just silly
<rww> delinquentme: you don't. tar -xf works fine
<bluetower> here is he deal. I have an ATI X1050 gpu, and just installed 14.04. I'm trying to get 3d acceleration working
<popey> delinquentme: because the command can compress and uncompress, it dosn't know what you want to do until you tell it
<bluetower> I had it working under debian and I dont know why I cant get it working under 14.04
<rww> delinquentme: the x means extract, the f means take it from a file instead of standard input
<delinquentme> rww,  +1
<ObrienDave> bluetower, you asked if you should install glxgears, why ask us that?
<rww> (it autodetects the compression format, and -v just means verbose output)
<ang_> popey: Bolse® 300Mbps Wifi Wireless N USB Micro Mini Adapter - Win7 Mac 2.4G 802.11ngb 32-Bit and 64-Bit Compatible
<popey> bluetower: sorry, I know nothing about ATI cards ☹
<bluetower> fglx apears to be part of the ati video drivers stuff
<daftykins> bluetower: confirm the driver that was used in each
<daftykins> bluetower: it really is likely to be best off using the 'radeon' driver though, which should be what it's using now
<OerHeks> bluetower, x1050 is no longer supported by the ati driver, it is very old
<daftykins> ah pre 4xxx series then, so legacy
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> translation: 'radeon' driver or game over, typically. (or run another distro with an older X)
<popey> ang_: looks like a Realtek based wifi card?
<bluetower> I know its old but it supports opengl 2.0 which is more then enough for almost anything I need
#ubuntu 2014-08-15
<ang_> popey: I also tried to check under software updates, additional drivers but it doesnt show me any drivers!
<daftykins> bluetower: sure, but too old to be supported by current software component versions in ubuntu
<popey> ang_: realtek have drivers on their site I believe, assuming it's a realtek based device
<ang_> popey: yes, rtl8192cu
<bluetower> hum.... its wierd though because I did something and then I did an apt-get update and the next time I booted I have 3d accelearation
<bluetower> In debian
<delinquentme> popey, if you send it an input which has the extension .tar ....
<popey> ang_: maybe try an updated driver from realtek http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=277&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<popey> delinquentme: tar is very old software ☻
<bluetower> and yes your all right if I use the default driver that installs I have great 2d but I have no hardware video acceleration of any kind including video decoding I've noted
<valiente> ok so i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and when I close the lid and it suspends itself or if I just suspend it, the screen wont turn back on unless I just cut the power and restart it. Any ideas?
<popey> valiente: when it wakes from suspend, try switching to the first TTY with CTRL+ALT+F1, then to the GUI with CTRL+ALT+F7 as a workaround ?
<ang_> popey: got a tar.gz file, could you please tell me what should I do with it?
<bluetower> valiente, cant you ctrl+alt+F(x) swich between console's? or does that give you video at all?
<popey> ang_: need to find a tutorial for it..
<popey> ang_: there's a few out there, http://askubuntu.com/a/342139/612 looks close to what you need to do, but you might want to wait for someone else who has more recent experience with that card.
<ang_> popey: thank you, will check it out and try to install it
<popey> good luck
<ZackWolf_> hey all... i am really new to Ubuntu how ever have built a LTSP server.  We have a mix of RDP thin clients and PXE thin clients.  I'd prefer all PXE however some of them are old.  Question i have is how can I have a shared folder where all users have read/write access to all files and all new files going into that folder
<kardan> Sadly no news after all: Fetched 337 MB in 52min 21s (107 kB/s) | libreoffice-gnome:i386 conflicts with libreoffice-core:i386 | libpango-1.0-0:i386 conflicts with plymouth:i386 | E: Internal Error, No file name for libss2
<ang_> Hi all, I have an issue with my wifi, I am using an usb adapter and I keep losing connection. I moved the computer near the modem to be able to plug in and look for help in this chat, anyone has any idea of how to fix this?
<ang_> popey: the commands in the link wont work
<kardan> I searched for the libss2 error before and found a form suggesting 'dpkg --configure --pending' but in this case it just gives up as well.
<kardan> maybe this is a reappearance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/935078 - I could add some more info there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935078 in apt (Ubuntu) "E: Internal Error, No file name for libss2" [High,Invalid]
<kevin__> my screen keeps shutting off and not turning back on when i put it in suspend. Any ideas?
<kardan> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libss2: libss2 depends on libc6 (>= 2.17); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.15-0ubuntu10.6. dependency problems - leaving unconfigured. - So as long libc6 can't be upgraded libss2 will fail to be installed.
<kevin__> When I go into suspend mode on my laptop, the screen wont turn back on unless I cut the power and restart it. How do I get the screen to work?
<trouble_> 12
<stevendumani> hello everyone, I'm having this problem http://pastebin.com/AuEJBM1U
<ricksebak> popey: or anybody who knows kernel panics. i've now got logs of the whole kernel panic. but I don't really know what I'm looking for. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8049608/
<apb1963> I'm trying to run apache on a different port.... it doesn't seem to want to listen to me.  It keeps running IP6 on port 80... I want IP4 on a different port...  I changed it in the ../sites-enabled dir in the vhost config... but there's nothing listening on that new port....
<wheatthin> ricksebak, are you using an out of repo virtualbox install?
<ricksebak> wheatthin: it's from the download.virtualbox.org repo
<wheatthin> apb1963, may I ask why you need it on a different port?
<ricksebak> 4.3.8
<wheatthin> ricksebak, that's why. And it's unsupported here I think.. but you need to reinstall it
<wheatthin> so it updates with your current kenrel
<wheatthin> kernel*
<ricksebak> wheatthin: I need to reinstall vbox from the official ubuntu repos, or just reinstall it from the oracle repo?
<apb1963> wheatthin: I have two machines behind a router... the router will only forward packets to one IP per port.  So in order to use the same service on a different machine, it needs to run on a different port.
<wheatthin> well I'd uninstall it and install using ubuntu repo, so it isn't a hassle next time
<wheatthin> apb1963, couldn't you use a dns server internally for reference to the accepted port? then use port triggering?
<apb1963> s/run/listen/
<ricksebak> wheatthin: i can do that, but the 12.04 repos are a bit out of date, understandably so. Can you explain to me what I'm running into here? Like, I wouldn't expect a guest to really care where a hypervisor came from?
<apb1963> wheatthin: really?  setup an entire DNS server in order to avoid running apache on a different port?
<wheatthin> apb1963, no, you can run it on any port you want via apache2.conf or httpd.conf via virtual host config section.. But.. yeah..
<wheatthin> but it's not a virtual host, so I dunno
<apb1963> I should mention that the machine that's not working is 14.04 with apache 2.4... that machine that does work (albeit on port 80) is 12.04 with apache 2.2
<wheatthin> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/vhosts/examples.html    apb1963
<apb1963> s/that/the
<wheatthin> in the machine that has access
<wheatthin> via port 80..
<wheatthin> instead of using *:80
<wheatthin> select the IP of the other machine
<wheatthin> and select port 80
<adoniscik> if apt-cache says that a package is 3.5.0-2ubuntu1~saucy1~ppa1 does that mean it is only for saucy?
<apb1963> so do this: <VirtualHost 172.20.30.50>
<apb1963> with a Listen 82
<bluetower> ok so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD I followed the command line install trying to get drivers installed
<ricksebak> adoniscik: yes.
<adoniscik> so how did I install it in precise, ricksebak?
<ricksebak> adoniscik: find a package that was built for precise, or compile from source.
<bluetower> sudo aticonfig --initial            command gave me
<bluetower> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<apb1963> wheatthin: no yo're saying something different.... it sounds like yo're saying to "disable" access on the working machine???  By specifying the other machine's IP?  Not following.
<wheatthin> bluetower, did you run    sudo aticonfig --initial
<adoniscik> ricksebak, this package is supposedly built for precise. See lapack: https://launchpad.net/~marutter/+archive/ubuntu/rdev?field.series_filter=precise
<wheatthin> no, it has to have the original IP for the main machine, then under virtual hosts, you specify the next machine
<bluetower> wheatthin, yes as per the responce it gave me
<wheatthin> bluetower, restart?
<bluetower> I tried before and after reboot
<bluetower> same responce aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<el_toro> leave
<wheatthin> bluetower, can you confirm that the xorg.conf file was created in /etc/X11?
<bluetower> how do I do that?
<wheatthin> bluetower,    cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "driver"
<bluetower> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluetower> at least not at THAT location
<ricksebak> adoniscik: I'm not seeing anything that leads me to believe that lapack was built for precise
<wheatthin> apb1963, then you go to your /etc/hosts file and enter your fqdn of your other machine and ip address so it knows it by that name
<l> amadyang
<bluetower> wheatthin, I get no such file or directory
<Guest27237> nick
<wheatthin> bluetower, then it wasn't created my friend
<bluetower> how do I create it?
<adoniscik> ricksebak, isn't that implied by filtering the entries for precise, as I did?
<wheatthin> bluetower, what command did you use to install the drivers?
<adoniscik> what purpose does the filter serve otherwise?
<wheatthin> bluetower,    sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<bluetower> I'm new to debian based linux, I've been using fedora for years
<bluetower> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<apb1963> wheatthin: it doesn't have an fqdn other than perhaps  notworking.local ????   Also, are you referencing the section in the link you provided titled "Running different sites on different ports." ???
<bluetower> I followed the from command line
<wheatthin> Yes.
<apb1963> wheatthin: yes to which question?  :)
<wheatthin> apb1963, sorry, to yours.
<apb1963> wheatthin: I meant... I asked two questions... 1. about fqdn (noworking.local) 2. The section you referenced.
<ricksebak> adoniscik: in my experience, and maybe i'm wrong, no. If a package doesn't say it was built for precise, it's not for precise. If you can't find one that's built for precise and you end up compiling from source, look into checkinstall, it will at least let you build from source and then hook that into dpkg.
<bluetower> I had 3d accelearation working on debian 7.6 with my ati x1050 but was having other driver issues. so I figured I'd try ubuntu. so far no such luck
<wheatthin> bluetower, for your question, there's like 3 options...  sudo apt-get install fglrx   apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-updates-experimental I think.. I used fglrx-updates
<wheatthin> bluetower, which one did you use?
<bluetower> and there is a difference between them?
<wheatthin> yes, one is maintained by ubuntu, and the other are from amd
<wheatthin> the original release, and beta release from amd, bluetower
<bluetower> wheatthin, first I did the headers, then I did sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<TJ-> apb1963: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/bind.html
<Bashing-om> bluetower: Show the channel the card you have -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , old card ? ATI droppped support and there is no proprietary driver available.
<wheatthin> after you had installed the kernel drivers, did you reboot immediately?
<ricksebak> wheatthin: i can reinstall vbox. Can you explain to me what I'm running into here? Like, I wouldn't expect a guest to really care where a hypervisor came from? Not suggesting your answer is wrong, I just don't understand how the guest could know or care where the hypervisor came from?
<bluetower> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
<bluetower> crap
<wheatthin> ricksebak, what I'm seeing is when you updated ubuntu, virtualbox compiled software didn't update with it.
<bluetower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8049709/
<bluetower> well I'll be back food is ready finally
<ricksebak> wheatthin: "virtualbox compiled software" meaning the guest additions kernel modules on the guest? or vbox itself on the host?
<wheatthin> virtualbox software itself that runs in the background as it's main servers
<wheatthin> service*
<wheatthin> ricksebak, it requires updating once the kernel updates, to be able to initialize the hardware
<kernel_sanders>  /ignore * joins
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you.  that reinforces what I had already understood...  what's baffling is weathin is apparently telling me to setup the working machine (lets call it blue) with two listen directives - one at port 80 and one at say port 82, and then have two vhosts, one for blue and one for the other machine that's not working (call it red) listening on port 82, all within the config file on blue.  That's got my mind boggled.  I could understand doing this on (red).
<apb1963> . and that would make sense to me.
<wheatthin> apb1963, that's not what I said.
<apb1963> ok
<wheatthin> apb1963, you keep the original ports, you create your domain name or whatever you have pointing to your hosts as dns goes in your /etc/hosts file, so the main server knows the other. Under the virtual hosts section in the apache.conf, you specify the other machine with the default port.
<wheatthin> when an external hit goes to the main server, it'll check it's conf, and go to the secondary server hosted on the same port
<basaatw> I'm having trouble installing java on my linux mint disrto >>  I was on #linuxmint-help they thought I should ask my question in #ubuntu  I was using icetea but a software I use does not like icetea and they recommended I use the full version of Java   Is this the place I need to ask how to get rid of icetea and install default
<basaatw> full ver of Java
<daftykins> !mint | basaatw
<ubottu> basaatw: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<apb1963> wheatthin: I'm sorry I'm having a really hard time understanding what you're saying.  I have two physical machines.  It sounds like you think I want to run two servers on one machine.  I don't.
<wheatthin> apb1963, for instance, my server is beeworld.agent79.org., but my secondary config points to a virtual host and goes to security.beeworld.agent79.org.
<wheatthin> in the main servers apache.conf, under the virtualhost section, you specify the IP:80 to the secondary machine
<apb1963> ok, I'll give that a try
<amadyang> 测试
<wheatthin> apb1963, my apache is hosted on 192.168.0.5, but my secondary host is 192.168.0.10.. My dns server tells an external hit, that it's located on a different machine on the same network.
<wheatthin> apb1963, that's what your /etc/hosts file will do
<apb1963> ok
<dustylinux> any Internet download manager compatible to ubuntu 14.04?
<shuman> wget
<apb1963> I will try.  So in my hosts file I simply put 192.168.0.101 red.somerandom_domain.local ?
<wheatthin> apb1963, not, .local cause that refers to a localhost
<wheatthin> apb1963, do you have a registered dns name?
<apb1963> wheatthin: I have a free one for the working machine.
<apb1963> wheatthin: which is of course assigned to my router in reality
<wheatthin> does it have a wildcard allowing you to have virtualhosts?
<wheatthin> subdomains*
<apb1963> wheatthin: not sure.  it's freedns.afraid.org
<apb1963> although I think so.... but not sure
<wheatthin> well if so, you'll set the dns up with it's domainname, adding a subdomain to the prefix
<wheatthin> in your virtualhost section and /etc/hosts file
<wheatthin> apb1963, so if your domain name is    freedns.afraid.org, and your subdomain (secondary http server) is slapme.freedns.afraid.org, you'll need to supply that information to your /etc/hosts file
<wheatthin> see what I mean?
<wheatthin> then add your ip and port to the secondary machine in the httpd.conf or apache.conf whichever
<apb1963> wheatthin: no no... freedns.afraid.org is the service I use to get free dns
<wheatthin> apb1963, well then take that as an example
<apb1963> there's just one IP
<ricksebak> wheatthin: I updated vbox and i've now got a functional 14.04 VM. I never woulda guessed that. I'll ask the vbox forums or whatever to explain why this happened so I can get it in more detail. Thanks friend!
<apb1963> wheatthin: My ISP allocates one IP.  My router takes it.  The router then allocates additional private IP's to my two physical machines.
<EsoRotica> Oh no, my fail whale is dead ><
<wheatthin> apb1963, right, which works through NAT (Network Address Translation)
<apb1963> wheatthin: freedns.org associates that one IP with the public domain name they supply, and the subdomain I pick.
<apb1963> right
<wheatthin> apb1963, right.. which is what I meant by external hit to your domain name..
<wheatthin> the one that is default host is your main machine which is assigned via dmz or port forwarding
<apb1963> wheatthin: but in order to allocate a second subdomain, I either need to give freedns a second IP, or use the same IP.  I don't have a second IP to give it.
<wheatthin> apb1963, that's the one whose configs are going to point to the secondary machine in it's virtualhost section, as well as contain the subdomain and IP address in the /etc/hosts file so it knows who it is by name
<wheatthin> apb1963, if you have a wildcard, which shows up as *.domain.com or whatever, you can throw any subdomain name at it under your domain and it'll point to the main machine requesting the subdomain from it
<apb1963> wheatthin: so if I tell freedns to use one IP and have two A records with two different subdomains both with the same IP, then the router would need to differentiate between two machines somehow.
<motaka2> hello
<apb1963> wheatthin: ok, let me go see if I can figure out how to do that at freedns
<wheatthin> apb1963, , not the router, the httpd.conf//etc/hosts file differentiates
<apb1963> wheatthin: that's not making sense to me.  If I specify my domain name in the hosts file, then DNS is not queried afaik
<kernix> hi all
<wheatthin> usually with multiple subdomains, you'll want to use a dns server.. I'm using bind..
<motaka2> how can I see all folders I shared in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> motaka2: browse localhost via smb, if that's how you shared them
<TJ-> apb1963: I've not been following but I think what wheatthin is describing, is configuring host A to receive all HTTP requests, but to proxy requests for host B
<wheatthin> apb1963, that's where you're wrong, you'll need to have a wildcard on your freedns  host so it can say, "any subdomain under <your domain> will point to your external IP"
<apb1963> TJ-: oh
<apb1963> TJ-: well why didn't he say so?  lol
<TJ-> apb1963: I'll let wheatthin confirm or deny the rumour :)
<wheatthin> TJ-, rgr
<apb1963> still not following the dns vs hosts issue though.  Either I do it in dns or I do it in the hosts file...  are you saying I need it in both?
<wheatthin> then it's up to the computer accepting as the external IP to differentiate which internal IP is being used.
<TJ-> apb1963: So you have a vhost section on host A that has Proxy entries pointing to the IP of host B. There are various Proxy options to disguise the proxy is happening
<apb1963> ok, I think I better do this one step at a time.  Let me go look at freedns and see if I can figure out how to wildcard.  Give me a few minutes please.
<wheatthin> apb1963, the /etc/hosts file will say,   192.168.0.101 is subhost1.domain.com
<motaka2> daftykins: thx
<paola> hola
<wheatthin> apb1963, btw, that's how google is setup :) but they use real dns servers :P instead of the /etc/hosts file
<ramrebol1> Hi all. I have a little problem. On my Emacs are not working dead symbols (like ^, ` and ´). This is an reported bug. I solved by invoking on the terminal "XMODIFIERS = emacs" instead of "emacs" (or just /usr/bin/emacs). For convenience, I wrote an alias and I added it to my bashrc (alias emacs='XMODIFIERS= emacs'). All works fine now, except that when I run emacs using the graphical part (Press windows button and typing emacs...) the sys
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, you can create another .desktop shortcut with the alias enabled
<TJ-> apb1963: wheatthin Here's my configuration, used to proxy to a local dev server over a VPN from one of my datacenter servers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8049885/
<apb1963> ok, I'm not sure if I did it strictly correct, but it seems to be working.  I can ping x.y.com as well as red.x.y.com  ... both respond with the same ip address.
<wheatthin> apb1963, k, now in your /etc/hosts file on your main machine accepting the request, put the secondary host information for the subdomain
<TJ-> wheatthin: There's no need for hosts entries using Apache's Proxy configuration
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you..  looks a bit hairy.  I'll have to study that for awhile.
<TJ-> apb1963: Very simple, couldn't be easier!
<apb1963> TJ-: it's always easy when you know what you're doing!
<TJ-> apb1963: My config has authorisation which you don't need
<noaccel> Is there a ppa with the latest radeon drivers? xorg-edgers no longer seems to ahve fglrx
<TJ-> apb1963: You only need the lines above "<Proxy *>"
<wheatthin> TJ-, I see..
<TJ-> apb1963: correction, you may need the "<Proxy *>" and its first 2 lines ("order..." and "allow ...") and the closing "</Proxy>"
<wheatthin> always good to know :).. unless you gotta incorporate ftp and other services
<apb1963> TJ-: ok, one line at a time please.  ServerName is the host acting as proxy, corrrect?
<apb1963> oh man... ftp and stuff :/
<apb1963> stand back... my brain is swelling... it will soon reach critical mass
<TJ-> apb1963: "hq.iam.tj" is replaced by the public hostname you want the Internet to see
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: this is my .desktop http://pastebin.com/knaS6BqS   I tried changing "Exec=/usr/bin/emacs24" by "emacs" (then I logout and login) but does not work :(
<TJ-> apb1963: "ProxyPass/ProxyPassReverse" is the local IP address of server B
<ramrebol1> sorry, I changed "Exec=/usr/bin/emacs24" by "Exec=emacs"
<paola> alguien me enseña ingles
<paola> jajja+
<ramrebol1> jaja paola
<ramrebol1> What are you doing here? where you from?
<second> hello. does anyone know the command to download and install OpenVPN?
<second> ty
<TJ-> apb1963: Your "ProxyPass/ProxyPassReverse"  target URLs probably don't want the "/testing/" path on the end, just "/"
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, edit the exec line to match your alias
<TJ-> apb1963: why don't you send me a pvt msg with the domain name to answer to, and the IP of server A and server B, and I'll rewrite it for you
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: I have two alias: "alias emacs='XMODIFIERS= emacs'" and "alias emacs24='XMODIFIERS= emacs24'". I also think that with that must work
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, so use the xmodifiers one, but don't type emacs24, cause that's an actual alias, I just meant use it's options in quotes
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, it won't use your emacs24 alias, cause it requires it to be launched by bash
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you; publicserviceclub.com is the free public dns domain name.  asterisk is the subdomain for the machine listening on port 80; orange is the secondary machine.
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, so we are using launch options
<apb1963> doh!
<wheatthin> lol
<apb1963> erase erase erase
<wheatthin> apb1963, it's all good, no ip's were released.
<apb1963> oh well, I'll just change it later... they're free public addresses :)
<apb1963> meh, it's dynamic anyway :)
<wheatthin> ahh dns server?
<wheatthin> err dsl*
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: sorry, my english is not good. Do you say that instead of "/usr/bin/emacs24" I must to use just "emacs"?
<ramrebol1> I need to change that in my .desktop?
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, yup      "/usr/bin/emacs XMODIFIERS=emacs24"
<wheatthin> if that's how your fix was in your original alias
<mgrenier25> hi guys, i need some help with a bash script
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: Thanks! So, I change "/usr/bin/emacs" by "/usr/bin/emacs XMODIFIERS=emacs24" on my .desktop, Do you think that I need to relog to see the results?
<TJ-> !ask | mgrenier25
<ubottu> mgrenier25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, no, it should be immediate
<EsoRotica> Hello, I'm attempting to get a fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 installed. When using sane-find-scanners, I'm not able to see the device, Additionally my Virtualbox VM does not see any attached USB devices. Any IDeas?
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: because not works. I tried to writting "/usr/bin/emacs XMODIFIERS=emacs" on my terminal and open emacs, but with the original error
<mgrenier25> well, basically I use this script to call espeak and make it say a random sentence each time i login, any idea how to do this?
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, like integrating "fortune" into your login?
<wheatthin> ramrebol1, you forgot emacs24 behind XMODIFIERS
<mgrenier25> not really, I want it to speak when It finished loading the desktop
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, that was an example.
<mgrenier25> I know, but I think fortune is for the console login
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, and why couldn't it be used to pipe to espeak?
<jim1> hello,i see a process named bioset running.what it is?ty
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Try simple scan
<mgrenier25> cause I already have my sentences I guess
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Are you familiar with adding usb's to virtualbox?
<EsoRotica> again, no scanners detected, for either gscan2pdf or simplescan
<mgrenier25> script starts, choose 1 out of the 3 sentences I made, play it through espeak, end of script
<EsoRotica> Not entirely, I've added extensions and set an All filter Beldar
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, in that cause you'll need to have them formatted correctly, then initialize it using xsessions file
<Beldar> EsoRotica, In preferences with virtual box off is a usb add option, that has to be set up foe any specific usb.
<Beldar> for*
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, which will execute it as it's loading the desktop
<Beldar> EsoRotica, I don,t have any boxes set up right now so you can look through it.
<mgrenier25> my script is already in the autostart list, I guess I just don't have the right syntax for it
<EsoRotica> Beldar: There seems to be an option to let "any" device through...
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, that's another issue entirely.. which we don't support custom scripts :)
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Not sure what any is, but I have always had to allow specific usb's set to work.
<wheatthin> mgrenier25, might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<EsoRotica> Okay, so find them with the likes of lsusb, Beldar
<ramrebol1> wheatthin: sorry, but if I have the line "Exec=/usr/bin/emacs24 XMODIFIERS=emacs" on my desktop so when start emacs is editing the file called "XMODIFIERS=emacs"
<Beldar> EsoRotica, No the usb additions is in the preferences on a installed box, needs to have the virtual off to get it to setup and work upon booting. lsusb is Ubuntu identifying a usb, vbox has it's owb done first before seen by ubuntu.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<Beldar> EsoRotica, You can set it while the box is on, ut have to reboot it to have it work is all.
<EsoRotica> Absolutely, its an ubuntu host, not windows. I'm having toubles seeing things in a windows VM
<Beldar> but*
<Beldar> EsoRotica, So what you are saying is ubuntu does not see the scanner at all even in a lsusb?
<Beldar> EsoRotica, http://virantha.com/2014/03/17/one-touch-scanning-with-fujitsu-scansnap-in-linux/
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I am infact also trying to ge tthat working. After starting the daemon I no longer see output in my syslog.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: Next step in troubleshooting that is to remove the daemon and revert back to the test script
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Seems to be issue in general with this model, second hit is a driver, best you see the goolge search I think. https://www.google.com/search?q=ScanSnap+S1500+linux&btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=1
<Beldar> EsoRotica, simple scan has a generic set up I would get it that far for use, than if the vbox is still needed you should be set I would think if set up correctly.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I agree that there are problems getting it working in ubuntu, and several people stuggle with a few succeeding. With that in mind, thats why I'm attempting to pass it though to the VM
<EsoRotica> Beldar: When adding a blank filter in VM it mentions it should match all attached USB devices. My hope was that by enabling that feature I would have to fuss around.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, check out the links, as far as the pass to vbox.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: Thanks, Was checking other things and hadnt yet gotten to that link.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, blank I have never used, the usb should be showing.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: Agreed
<Beldar> EsoRotica, That is an expensive scanner, my 50$ epson flat worked out of the box
<EsoRotica> Beldar: The guys whos computer I'm in thye process of setting up requires something fast as he is archiving all ofhis old paperwork.
<Beldar> makes sense looked to be the advantage
<EsoRotica> Also, I've converterd him over from Windows in this whole process... This is the ONLY problem he is having :)
<EsoRotica> >50
<Beldar> good job, all OS have there uses would be my basic answer, linux does 99% of mine.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: Absolutely true. I just cant get used to Gimp.
<EsoRotica> At most, this guy needs access to quickbooks, and PS.. otherwise.... data processing and internet browsing.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Mine is Word, a plugin and all my papers are rather complex and sent to a word user.
<Beldar> for grading so easier to just have them render perfectly.
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I've found for any school paper that needs specific formatting, Word keep my formatting best. Otherwise... I'm set with Writer: Another note -> this is moving too offtopic.
<Beldar> true
<xieyong> join #mir
<bluetower> no
<UBuxuBU> does anyone know the name of the dvd bruner that is in kubuntu?
<UBuxuBU> noone is answering there
<bluetower> are you looking for burning softare?
<bluetower> software
<bluetower> and as for kubuntu, its prob K3B
<mgrenier25> UBuxuBU i think it's k3b
<SchrodingersScat> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-7ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 633 kB, installed size 1805 kB
<bluetower> I said k3b like 10min ago heh
<fossterer> Hello! Anybody facing issues with Indian languages in Ubuntu 14.04 using iBus?
<flamedoge> hi
<[Ex0r]> So i've got a question. I am using ftpd installed via apt-get, and I am getting very slow connections and timeouts when connecting to the FTP server
<[Ex0r]> any idea why it could be ?
<[Ex0r]> It's taking a very long time getting the initial directory listing, and than when it finally connects and you start transferring files over, they take forever, even for 2kb files, and a lot of times it gets a connection time out
<[Ex0r]> although over SFTP seems to work, normal FTP doesn't
<tac-tics> is there a way to have Unity handle multiple instances of the same application more intelligently?
<tac-tics> specifically, when alt-tabbing through the list
<tac-tics> I'm running into some subtle, quirky behavior, but it's driving me a little nuts
<tac-tics> also, I am wondering if there's a way to get rid of the "Show Desktop" item in the alt-tab list
<trism> tac-tics: if you just want to cycle through the instances of a single app you can use alt+`
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> can anyone give me advice how to fix this error? Aug 14 15:41:13 svetoslav-Ubuntu NetworkManager[809]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.open: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.168': no such name
<HikaruBG> anyone?
<Beldar> HikaruBG, Is this basically the wifi is not working?
<tac-tics> oh, apparently compiz settings lets you disable the show desktop item
<tac-tics> and thanks trism
<NickVersfelt_> What is "Grep" and why is it screwing me over?
<NickVersfelt_> ANybody?
<tac-tics> compiz settings actually fixes a lot of my grievings
<tac-tics> score :D
<Beldar> !details | NickVersfelt_ how is it bothering you
<ubottu> NickVersfelt_ how is it bothering you: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Beldar> NickVersfelt_,  ^^^^^^^^
<Beldar> NickVersfelt_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<NickVersfelt_> Greb is missing every time I try to apt-get updatee
<NickVersfelt_> Every single thing I try to install not update, my bad
<Beldar> NickVersfelt_, You sure it is not grub?
<NickVersfelt_> Oh sorry It is grep
<Beldar> NickVersfelt_, You have to use grep for it to be an issue, take a look at the last link.
<NickVersfelt_> How could grep be missing in this case: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libuuid1:amd64.postinst: 27: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libuuid1:amd64.postinst: grep: not found
<coolstar> is it possible for me to configure wifi settings from the command line?
<jon9> anybody know if it is possible to update a minimal iso with zsync full iso Ubuntu 14.04?
<coolstar> I have ubuntu minimal installed and want to get wireless up so I can install a custom display manager & desktop environment
<NickVersfelt_> coolstar are you certain that your wirless cards support wifi?
<Beldar> jon9, I doubt it, what is the end goal?
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: yes it does, as it works in chrome os
<coolstar> the issue is the machine has no ethernet card
<jon9> to hopefully get my wireless up and running eventually
<Beldar> NickVersfelt_, I never use grep however when I see it used here it in a command.
<Beldar> is*
<coolstar> I can get any debs I need to on the machine using a USB drive though
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: the wifi card works from the Ubuntu live usb also btw.
<coolstar> actually just thought of something
<coolstar> would it be possible to chroot from a live usb to the actual install?
<coolstar> and install anything I need that way
<mohsen-rashidi> Hello there
<NickVersfelt_> That is what I did coolstar.
<NickVersfelt_> Anybody having problems with trying to install anything?
<NickVersfelt_> Always E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) for everything trying to install
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: is there any guide on properly chrooting?
<coolstar> I assume just using chroot won't work for dpkg, etc
<NickVersfelt_> Its won't work for dpkg, I mostly did it bu attempting and failing a number of times
<NickVersfelt_> since there are no reliable resources out there
<OerHeks> NickVersfelt_, what ubuntu version are you on?
<mohsen-rashidi> I`m  Fedora user and as you know we use Yum as package manager. Yum has a great feature called groupinstall which you can install many related software by just on command. I wonder to know does APT have such possibility or not?
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: I remember back in the day I was able to get dpkg and even Xorg with synaptic working from a chroot, but alas that was 3 years ago :/
<coolstar> I think it was some live cd guide
<NickVersfelt_> Currently I am on 14.04
<coolstar> aha, found it!
<coolstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<dyu> is it fine to manually delete files transferred by duplicity? like going to the ftp server and manually rm-ing them? or it's going to break some magical database or binary that keeps track of these things?
<NickVersfelt_> Oh wow! That could prove to be very useful soon
<coolstar> I wonder how much could break from resolv.conf anyways
<coolstar> I'd just set it to 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 anyways xD
<NickVersfelt_> lol
<NickVersfelt_> That could never fail
<LostNva> NickVersfelt_: I can tell you what works for me to fix install prob
<LostNva> NeckVersfelt: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LostNva> sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LostNva> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<LostNva> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LostNva> sudo aptitude update
<LostNva> sudo aptitude upgrade
<unopaste> LostNva you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: the funny part was the faces of all the other kids at my school as I was running Ubuntu with persistence on my chromebook xD
<coolstar> they were all stuck with a big web browser
<NickVersfelt_> Try using Ubuntu without GUI for school :P
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: that'll be fun! writing homework assignments up in vi
<NickVersfelt_> Possible to print from nano or vi?
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: don't think so but I can always scp the file to my main system
<coolstar> NickVersfelt_: the best part was they thought I was a hacker just because I passed the "-v" flag when booting it
<NickVersfelt_> scp it to your main system which also runs Ubuntu without GUI
<HikaruBG> Beldar, the Wifi is working
<HikaruBG> just it comes up with this error
<HikaruBG> and I don't know wnat is it
<NickVersfelt_> xD To the untrained eye any fast moving text on a black and white screen is "hacking"
<Beldar> HikaruBG, Where is the error from and why do you care if everything works?
<Arunscape> is this the right place to look for support relating to wifi chipsets
<Arunscape> I'm guessing not?
<Beldar> Arunscape, Under ubuntu use probably.
<Arunscape> Ubuntu use?
<Beldar> Arunscape, This is ubuntu support.
<adante> hi, when i use aptitude to install samba, it wants to uninstall a bunch of seemingyl unrelated packages like gvfs-backends, nautilus-share as well as samba related ones like libsmbclient, samba-common-bin, software-center, ubuntu-desktop -- how can i find out why it is trying to do this? i don't really understand (it doesn't seem to be package collision as far as I can tell?)
<Arunscape> well the problem I have is Ubuntu won't recognize the Broadcam BCM4352 card in my computer.. I've tried some stuff which I will type after this message....
<Beldar> adante, This a samba from the ubuntu repos and why use aptitude?
<Beldar> !broadcom | Arunscape
<ubottu> Arunscape: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Arunscape> I tried that page
<Arunscape> it didn't help because my computer doesn't have a cdrom
<Arunscape> and it is required to install the packages
<Beldar> Arunscape, I wouls address issue found when following that link, it has worked for more that I can count.
<Beldar> Arunscape, YOU have a usb port?
<Arunscape> yes
<Beldar> Arunscape, Than use a live on a usb
<Beldar> same as a disc
<Arunscape> it didn't detect it
<Arunscape> the usb isn't mounted in media/cdrom
<JoeyJoeJo> I just got 3 new 3TB hard drives and setup a software raid 5. The total size of the array is 4TB. Shouldn't it be closer to 5.4TB?
<Arunscape> so it doesn't work.. I even tried virtualizing Ubuntu and making VMware think the ubuntu ISO is a DVD drive
<HikaruBG> Beldar, there is an "Internal Error" window pop up every time I reboot and this is the only error I see in my syslog. So i thing that might be it. Why is that error there if everything works? Obviously something is not OK :)
<Beldar> Arunscape, Does the computer work with Ethernet?
<Arunscape> Yes
<Beldar> HikaruBG, I would not just assume that is it, logs are full of errors on working setups.
<Beldar> Arunscape, Than plug it in and folow the instructions on if you have internet access in the link.
<Beldar> HikaruBG, Are you fully updated and what release is this?
<Arunscape> One more problem, BCM4352 is nowhere on that page
<Beldar> Arunscape, So you think at least not trying the link the bot has as it's the best solution is not worth it?
<Arunscape> I'll try it
<Arunscape> I have to go, bye and thanks
<zCoder> Hi
<zCoder> I have installed ubuntu server then i was messing around and install ubuntu desktop and now i have uninstalled it yet for some reason im still in ubuntu GUI with unity and all the stuff
<zCoder> how is that possible?
<zCoder> why does it still exist?
<__machine> im getting an SSL certificate verify failed error in a python app that is trying to connect to a 3rd party server over https… on an ubuntu 10.04 machine… do i just need to update the root certificates? does apt-get upgrade do that automatically, or do i have to specifically source and install the correct new root certificates?
<Beldar> zCoder, The desktop is a meta package, did you purge it at the least?
<zCoder> i used tasksel
<zCoder> unchecked it
<zCoder> but i am still logged in and able to use the desktop
<Beldar> zCoder, tasksel from the desktop to remove? Have you rebooted?
<zCoder> i will reboot if that is what it takes but if it was succesfully removed  how can i possibly still be using it?
<zCoder> will it remove fully on reboot?
<Beldar> zCoder, If your using it it is still being used removed or not, it's not a poof it is gone while using it, what did you expect? besides that it is a meta package with tons of packages.
<zCoder> ok after reboot how can i try to trigger it to make sure its gone?
<Beldar> zCoder, I would from the cli run sudo apt-get autoremove hopefully all the packages are ready to go. Your removal to start with was not exactly correct.
<zCoder> ok did that
<zCoder> it removed somre more junk
<Beldar> zCoder, When I add a desktop I save the install list in case a removal is needed.
<zCoder> Im a noob :P
<zCoder> Anyway looks clean now.
<zCoder> Thanks for your help
<Beldar> no prob
<jackhum> My ubuntu 14.04 is unable to connect to my college 802.11 secured network.
<jackhum> it connects out of box when i use Windows 8.1 , but i am having trouble connecting it with 14.04
<NewGuy> hey
<NewGuy> line 42: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: No such file or directory
<NewGuy> i tried setting the JAVA_HOME path but that failed. can anyoone point me in the right direction
<NewGuy> i think maybe i installed java wrong, if i try java --version i get Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Beldar> NewGuy, try java -version
<ParaDelirium> mod
<NewGuy> Beldar: i get the error Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<ParaDelirium> hey
<ParaDelirium> where are u from?
<Beldar> NewGuy, Notice the difference in my command and yours
<cfhowlett> ParaDelirium, this isn't a social channel.  ask your tech support questions
<Beldar> !ot | ParaDelirium
<ubottu> ParaDelirium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NewGuy> Beldar: i installed the sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Beldar> NewGuy, Can you run the correct command?
<NewGuy> Beldar: i understand now. i will pay more attention next time
<Beldar> ;)
<xingxing> This channel is too crowded
<NewGuy> Beldar: the command works fine: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.13.3) (6b31-1.13.3-1ubuntu1~0.13.10.1)
<cfhowlett> !cn | xingxing,
<ubottu> xingxing,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Beldar> NewGuy, cool beyond that I'm not sure your issue.
<NewGuy> Beldar: thanks
 * Beldar shoulder bumps xingxing 
<NewGuy> can anyone else help with this error. /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Beldar> NewGuy, Can you give the context of that error?
<NewGuy> Beldar: i am trying to run a program, webcamstudio
<vegombrei> hi, i recently downloaded ubuntu and burnt the image on a dvd. trying to install it on my vaio laptop and when i boot it just shows a blank sceen and doesnt seem to boot from dvd, ive done this many times i cant think of whats gone wrong
<Beldar> NewGuy, Link?
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, try it from USB
<Beldar> vegombrei, Have you sum checked the iso or disc?
<vegombrei> cfhowlett does it make a difference?
<NewGuy> Beldar: https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, "should not" but ---
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | vegombrei, as beldar suggested: check the ISO and the disk
<ubottu> vegombrei, as beldar suggested: check the ISO and the disk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<NewGuy> Beldar: this is the versioon i am trying to run its a deb file https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/detail?name=webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb&can=2&q=
<vegombrei> cfhowlett hmm brb checking
<icewalker> hi, i am currently running v14.04, is safe or recommend to run dist-upgrade?
<Beldar> NewGuy, Well 3rd party stuff, not even supported anymore, are you sure this is the best path, technically not supported here is all,.
<cfhowlett> icewalker, latest version is 14.04.1 - no reason not to upgrade
<Beldar> icewalker, yes safe is just a in release call.
<NewGuy> Beldar: ok maybe i will try something else. thanks anyway
<icewalker> i did spend a lot added packages with add-apt-repository (maybe 3rd party stuffs), don't things to start breaking or malfunction by doing a dist-upgrade if i don't need to
<Beldar> icewalker, NO.
<Beldar> icewalker, Don't do any partial upgrades is all.
<icewalker> dist-upgrade will take to 14.10, isn't that still a beta?
<cfhowlett> icewalker,  dist-upgrade WILL NOT go to 14.10
<icewalker> oh
<Beldar> that is Doh. ;)
<vegombrei> cfhowlett: md5sum is ok
<icewalker> ok, will run a dist-upgrade than. thanks
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, on ISO and DVD?  then something else is happening.  try USB
<vegombrei> dvd bro
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, so you didn't check the ISO?  errrrrrrrrrrrr ....
<Beldar> vegombrei, For the record I did once have a good md5sum and still could not get it working, a new download worked.
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, downloaded the image and made the bootable dvd,
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, did - you - verify - the - downloaded - ISO?
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, i really didnt know i needed to
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, ill do it now, how dows one verify it?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | vegombrei, well, gee, it's only been suggested to you 4 times.  Bad downloads happen.  Read the link
<ubottu> vegombrei, well, gee, it's only been suggested to you 4 times.  Bad downloads happen.  Read the link: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<icewalker> n
<icewalker> oops!
<akurilin> hey folks: is there a way to set the default volume of bluetooth devices if you're using ubuntu speakers for other devices connecting to it?
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, ???
<tac_> Can someone help me figure out how I might do this:
<tac_> I have a laptop. When I'm on wifi, I'd like to use DHCP to get my IP address. Wired, though, I'd like to pick a static IP on the LAN.
<tac_> is that kind of thing possible?
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, thc error sorry bro.
<sammy007> Is it harmful for system to use ~2K DROP iptables rules?
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, so i checked the md5sum compared it and it says its different .. does that mean i gotta download ubuntu image again?
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, the ISO had an error?  Happens.  Suggest you torrent the ISO for added hash sum checking during download.  Then make a new USB/DVD
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, I NEVER download images --- 2 gigs is way too many chances for it to go wrong.  torrent is more paranoid about verifying those bits
<vegombrei> cfhowlett ah i didnt think it had a torrent i downloaded it from the website thinking it would be latest and most secure
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, all images from ubuntu have torrent options
<Tex_Nick> tac_: short answer yes ... in "Network Connections" you can edit both wired & wireless connections
<vegombrei> cfhowlett, i didnt think of that, hey thanks ill download the file from vuze and try again
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, wait, what?  vuze?
<cfhowlett> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-5 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, got it.  go for it!
<hateball> tac_: You can even set up multiple profiles for different interfaces, so you can easily switch between dhcp/static for LAN as well
<tac_> oh, that's nice
<daskdt> test
<daskdt> anyone in here on empathy
<__machine> why when i run openssl s_client -connect store.syrinscape.com:443 on a ubuntu box (tried a few) it says Verify code return: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate) but when i run the same on an OSX box it says Verify return code: 0 (ok) … ?
<__machine> if I add -CAfile /etc/ssl/certs/GeoTrust_Global_CA.pem to linux then i also get Verify return code: 0 (ok)
<Tex_Nick> daskdt: If you have an empathy specific question ... post it providing as much detail as you can ... ie: I want it to do this, I've tried it this way ... results are ...
<cfhowlett> !details | daskdt,
<ubottu> daskdt,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daskdt> is there a way to hide icons in irc channels and ignore join/part notifications
<cfhowlett> daskdt, depends on your IRC client
<daskdt> empathy
<cfhowlett> daskdt, I have no empathy - never thought I'd say that.
<daskdt> :) It's fine, I might just use a different one
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: LOL
<Sachiru> Query: Ubuntu 14.04 is currently on what kernel version?
<_jack_> 3.13 iirc
<Sachiru> How about 14.10?
<alfonso82_> off-topic: what's a good book to learn the theoretical stuff about programming
<somsip> !ot | alfonso82_, :-)
<ubottu> alfonso82_, :-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tex_Nick> Sachiru: Crystal Ball forecasting is not implemented here ;)
<Sachiru> Sorry
<Sachiru> Thought that 14.10 was already out
<Sachiru> Just saw that it's in alpha
<Sachiru> Hmm, latest stable kernel is 3.16, just wondering how to get that onto my system
<Sachiru> Without breaking it, of course.
<daskdt> testing
<Tex_Nick> daskdt: the channel #test is provided for testing
<daskdt> Thanks Tex_Nick
<Tex_Nick> np :)
<netlar> Anyone have success setting up bluetooth speakers on 14.04?
<netlar> I have a fresh install, but when I try to pair up the speakers, the speakers are not found by Ubuntu
<netlar> I know it is not the speakers, I have paired them up wiht my Mac no problem
<netlar> Do I need to install a certain package for bluetooth?
<daskdt> Anyone know  of a program like Popcorn Time but for books?
<netlar> Do I need Blueman installed?
<jerry> hello hello
<daskdt> hi Jerry
<netlar> daskdt: Hi
<joules> hi, anyone experienced with live-boot? I need it to custom mount (aufs) via fstab, however it's doing it too early. I need to set "mount -a" last. Any tips?
<marjinal1st> How can I extact values from terminals grepped output? I'm listing my git tags, it's showing like "blabla bla (tag: 1.1.0)", I need to extract tag info with grep. How can I do it?
<joules> marjinal1st: extract to what?
<marjinal1st> joules: on console or file doesn't matter, I need the list.
<joules> VAR=$(<somecommand> | grep -i <somevalue>)
<joules> oh you need awk or maybe you can get away with cut
<joules> depends on what you want to extract exactly.
<mike_o> If I've created a ppa and made some changes to the files that I pushed, what is the series of commands to commit the change I've made, then push them to the ppa? Does debuild -i -I -S make those changes or do I need to add something else
<frib> how can i fix kernel panic on returning from hibernate?
<ikonia> mike_o: you've made the changes in the source deb, so when you rebuild the package in the PPA, it will change them
<joules> frib: fix? It's a panic, it's done.
<frib> joules, prevent it from happening
<frib> i.e. next time i try to hibernate
<joules> frib: likely a compatability issue.
<frib> joules, any way to confirm that?
<mike_o> ikonia: Thanks :)
<joules> frib: hibernate is touch an go, works with *most* devices.
<cccp3> Hello
<joules> Unless you've have gone and done something stupid.
<cccp3> Turns out, nobody is awake on #ubuntu-offtopic
<joules> Which is always a possibility.
<ikonia> cccp3: we don't need to hear about it in #ubuntu
<frib> joules, so you're saying there is no way to know if my device is compatible?
<joules> damn my psychic powers aren't working today.
<frib> no but your gratuitous sarcasm is in full force
<frib> i'm a human being asking politely for help
<frib> now i'm done
<joules> good bye.
<ikonia> frib: hang on
<ikonia> joules: tone it down please
<JKDL> hello yall i have a question is there any way to install ubuntu using wireless via the installation?
<ikonia> frib: suspend / hibernate have come a long way from where they where, however there are still certain devices/situations that can cause problems
<ikonia> frib: a common problem is how closed source kernel modules deal with suspect, nvdia/ati/broadcom used to be a common problem, now nvidia/ati are really the regular problems
<ikonia> frib: are you using nvidia or ati modules ?
<frib> ikonia, this is a new pc so i'm not sure what the video card is, i didn't see anything ati or nvidia in lspci
<ikonia> frib: is it a pc or laptop
<frib> laptop
<ikonia> frib: so there is a possibility it's using an optimus video card which is why it's not showing up
<ikonia> frib: what's the make/model
<frib> hp envy 15 j063cl
<JKDL> any ideas?
<frib> JKDL i'm pretty sure there is that option but you need to get the basic installer at least, i may be wrong though
<ikonia> frib: looks like it's all intel
<frib> JKDL, your wifi card would have to be compatible out of the box too
<JKDL> i'll be using atheros drivers,
<frib> ikonia, so that's technically good right?
<ikonia> frib: yeah,
<ikonia> frib: check the network card model please, as that's not listed on the website
<frib> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<frib> and Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controlle
<ikonia> frib: ok, so broadcom is a possible cause/problem too as I said earlier, just not as often these days
<ikonia> frib: disable that device (the wireless one) blacklist the kernel module and test it
<frib> ok how do i find out which kernel module?
<ikonia> frib: it's called "bcm"
<frib> that's not in lsmod
<ikonia> frib: then you'll need to check the docs for that card
<ikonia> to see what the module is currently called
<ikonia> bcm$something
<ikonia> is the norm
<frib> ikonia, lspci -v says wl is the kernel driver in use for the wifi card
<frib> but http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 also says that BCM4352 is not supported
<frib> which i don't really get since the card is working
<ikonia> frib: I don't know the wl module - I'm not aware of it's status
<ikonia> frib: it could be the way ndis works these days ?
<ikonia> frib: but if it's unsupported I'd say you have a starting point
<frib> how can i get the vendor:product things just to be sure its the same card
<ikonia> frib: hwinfo
<Ben64> https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<ikonia> thanks Ben64
<Ben64> no problem, spoiler - it's proprietary
<frib> can't seem to get hwinfo
<frib> hwinfo doesn't appear to exist anymore after 13
<jtruent> I'm trying to install grub but it keeps giving me a /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such disk.
<jtruent> errpr
<jtruent> s/p/o
<frib> how can I blacklist a kernel module?
<jtruent> any ideas
<ikonia> jtruent: grub should already be installed
<frib> ill just try it with wl and see if hibernate works
<ikonia> jtruent: why are you installing it ?
<ikonia> frib: should still be in the repos
<ikonia> frib: you may need to install it
<frib> ikonia, package hwinfo doesn't exist
<jtruent> ikonia: installation failed in the install
<ikonia> jtruent: why ?
<ikonia> frib: the hal dependency appears to have forced it's removal
<jtruent> good question
<ikonia> wasn't aware of that sorry
<smittix> Has anyone experienced any problems installing the latest nvidia drivers and the system not booting after?
<frib> ikonia, no problem
<frib> i'm going to blacklist wl and see what happens
<frib> do i need to unload the module before hibernating?
<ikonia> frib: worth a test
<ikonia> frib: if it's blacklisted it won't get loaded
<frib> ok /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist -> blacklist wl, right?
<ikonia> that should do it
<frib> ok brb
<frib> now when i click hibernate it just brings me to lock screen
<ikonia> frib: looks like you've found your problem though
<frib> seem like a different problem i though
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> but you now have a less serious one to work through
<frib> oh goodie
<frib> why would it do this now all of a sudden i haven't changed anything since i tried to hibernate last time
<ikonia> come on ??? "why would it do this" ????
<ikonia> so far you've given no information and done no investigation
<Tex_Nick> process of elimination can be a long journey ;)
<ikonia> you came in with a kernel panic - you've resolved that
<ikonia> you have to do a little work to resolve issues
<frib> i didn't resolve the kernel panic
<frib> i didn't even hibernate
<ikonia> is it still panicing ?
<frib> no because i couldnt get to that point
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> so look at what the hibernate button is calling and run it manually
<ikonia> or maually run hibernate/suspend
<frib> pm-hibernate like before?
<ikonia> or try re-enabling the module and seeing if it does hibernate
<ikonia> see if the problem is tied to the change you've made or not
<frib> i thought blacklist would only effect after reboot
<frib> i'll try it anyway though
<ikonia> have you not rebooted ?
<phasip> Have I understood it correct, is nvidia-current the legacy driver and nvidia-340 the newest?
<frib> no that's what i'm saying i didn't hibernate when i clicked hibernate it just went to lock screen
<ikonia> frib: why are you trying to hibernate if you've not reboote
<cccp3> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> rebooteed
<ikonia> frib: I told you to black list it and check
<frib> i didn't know i needed to reboot
<ikonia> frib: why are you doing something different ?
<ikonia> frib: you did
<ikonia> you just told me you did
<ikonia> frib: and I told you "if you black list it, it stops it from loading"
<ikonia> it only loads at boot time
<frib> after hibernate i thought
<frib> so, reboot, then hibernate ?
<ikonia> yes
<frib> ok
<Sven_vB> hi, trying to upgrade, is there anything i can do about those? / W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chrysn/openscad/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found / W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chrysn/openscad/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<frib> ok the blacklist didn't seem to work because wl is loaded
<ikonia> Sven_vB: you should have removed all the PPA's and PPA software before upgrading
<ikonia> frib: do you have a hardware kill switch for the wireless
<frib> i think so but i don't think it works
<frib> ill try it
<Sven_vB> ikonia, ok, thanks
<frib> yea it worked
<frib> so just kill it with that and reboot/hibernate?
<ikonia> frib: test yes
<frib> ikonia, i tried to disable the wifi with the keyboard button but i noticed that it was getting switched back on/off before/during the hibernate but something interesting happened when i resumed, it said that my graphics could not be detected and asked me if i wanted to see the xserver log and startup errors etc.
<frib> the startup errors didn't show anything but the xserver log did but i couldn't save it because the boot was unsuccessful .. maybe they're in /var/log/Xorg* ?
<ikonia> the boot was unsucessful ?
<frib> like it sent me to a terminal
<ikonia> I'd concentrate on why your wireless card is not blacklisted properly
<ikonia> then move forward from there
<frib> do i need to run sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<greek> Heya. I use Ubuntu 12.04 with a standard GNOME terminal, and I have configured my terminal profile to use a background image. I'd like to automatically change this image once a day based on a file in a specified folder. How can I go about doing this? Thanks.
<ikonia> frib: don't see why
<ikonia> greek: point at a symlink and change the symlink target via a script
<cccp3> yep
<frib> ikonia, a web page says i should blacklist all the modules that depend on wl in order to blacklist it properly does that sound right?
<cccp3> just make a new symlink everyday
<cccp3> frib: might be
<ikonia> frib: I thought that was a none issue as if modules depended on it, it would fail as it was blacklisted
<frib> got it from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92826/module-loaded-even-though-its-blacklisted
<ikonia> frib: check the dependencies with modinfo
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8051622/
<frib> cfg80211 and lib80211
<ikonia> frib: yeah, blacklist those, that's ok
<frib> ok rebooting
<frib> they all loaded despite being blacklisted
<ikonia> so something must need them as a dependency and is calling them
<ikonia> walk the kernel tree
<ikonia> and see what depends on them
<frib> ikonia, shouldn't any dependencies show up in lsmod | grep wl ?
<ikonia> frib: no, that's what wl needs as dependency
<ikonia> frib: if something needs wl as a dependecy it will call it
<ikonia> although I have to admit, I thought that behaviour had stopped
<sweet> iam runing ubuntu12.04 but when iam trying to skype it doesnt work definitly iam sure it is correct my  username and password is there any help ?
<frib> i checked cfg80211  and lib802111 only the latter needs lib80211_crypt_tkip and i already blacklisted that
<frib> and that one doesn't depend on anything else
<ikonia> frib: what actually needs wl though
<frib> ok sorry i'm not sure how to check that
<ikonia> frib: check the modules that are loaded and see if any of them list wl as their dependencies
<frib> shouldn't that show up in lsmod | grep wl ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> lsmod just lists modules
<frib> ikonia, it also lists dependencies if i'm not mistaken
<ikonia> oh, I see what you mean
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you where saying as in the tree
<frib> np
<somsip> !info zabbix-agent
<ubottu> zabbix-agent (source: zabbix): network monitoring solution - agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 751 kB
<somsip> !info zabbix-server-mysql
<ubottu> zabbix-server-mysql (source: zabbix): network monitoring solution - server (using MySQL). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1527 kB, installed size 2707 kB
<ikonia> frib: any easy cheat for a simple test, is to (be careful) move the module for a test
<ikonia> frib: so it's not in the correct place when it's tries to be loaded
<sweet> iam runing ubuntu12.04 but when iam trying to login  skype it doesnt work definitly iam sure it is correct my  username and password is there any help ?
<frib> ikonia, would it hurt to just ry update initramfs?
<ikonia> frib: not really, but I don't see why you would as that's preboot
<Capprentice> How can I create a squid cache to cache youtube videos on Ubuntu server? I need a overview...
<ikonia> Capprentice: squid is cached on vering
<ikonia> viewing
<ikonia> vewiing
<pear_> s
<Capprentice> Here is what I have.. I have a Central Server, through which all other computers connect to the Internet. What I want here is to Cache most of the stuffs the users watch or download. How do I do that with Squid?
<ikonia> Capprentice: squid will build up a cache as it's used
<Capprentice> Should I follow this - http://aacable.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/youtube-caching-with-squid-nginx/ Will you kindly check if this is okay to follow? - ikonia
<Capprentice> I mean not outdated.
<ikonia> Capprentice: looks worthless
<ikonia> it's for squid 2
<ikonia> Capprentice: there is also a pointless nginx install, I see no reason why that is installed
<Capprentice> Yes...now the squid version I have here is 3.3. 12!
<frib> where can i find the modules directory in ubuntu 14?
<ikonia> frib: /lib/modules/$kernel
<neps> hi
<neps> all
<frib> find ./ -iname 'wl' returns nothing in that directory :\
<neps> What is the difference between running Ubuntu / linux on VM and without VM
<neps> more detailed pls
<ikonia> frib: modules are called "ko"
<ikonia> neps: the hardware
<ikonia> thats it
<frib> ikonia, so should i look for wl.ko or something ?
<ikonia> frib: when you did the modinfo it gave you the full path to the module
<frib> oh ok
<frib> so ill just temporarily 'misplace' that file
<neps> where can i find explanation of kernel code line by line
<neps> docs created by doc generator sucks
<ikonia> neps: you can't
<Symian> neps: I get the feeling you don't realize just how complicated the Linux kernel is. You probably need 20+ years of targetted experience to grok it.
<neps> ok, but it would be great if people can learn lots programming principles from actual code
<neps> if it documented line by line
<ikonia> that's not really a discussion for this channel
<Symian> neps: you can do that fine with numerous open source projects. But trying to get a line-by-line explanation + get educated off the Linux Kernel is like trying to learn Shakespeare after grade 2 English.
<frib> ikonia, after moving wl.ko the hibernate worked fine
<ikonia> frib: how interesting,
<frib> maybe it was just a one time thing i don't know
<ikonia> frib: test to confirm
<frib> but i still don't get why that module works with my bcm4352 its not supposed to according to the docs
<ikonia> frib: docs say it does
<frib> i guess i was looking at the wrong docs then
<neps> Ok, but if you see programmers learn to code only from other's code. let me clarify that: Programmers write programs, other programmers sees the program, get the extracts from it and it comes for publishing as texts / docs
<neps> do you agree
<ikonia> neps: that is not for this channel
<ikonia> neps: this channel is for ubuntu support
<frib> ikonia, i see, it was b43 that doesn't support it and wl is the alternative
<Symian> neps: I don't see how this relates to Ubuntu support either..
<frib> ikonia, going to test again
<ikonia> frib: correct
<sveinse> What is the rules for selecting compilers in Ubuntu? On trusty, I have installed both gcc-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf *and* gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf. When I run "arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc --version" I get 4.7.3, even though the binary is pointing to the 4.8 executable
<ikonia> sveinse: follow all symlinks
<saruman> hello
<saruman> I'm quite new with ubuntu server, I just installed the 14.04 version
<Guest56030> I'm trying to set a static IP but in the interfaces file I just have P3P1 and not ETH0
<Guest56030> does anyone know how to configure it?
<helmut_> hi
<Guest56030> Can I set static IP on P3P1 or I have to change to ETH0
<ikonia> Guest56030: exactly the same to p3p1
<ikonia> Guest56030: p3p1 eth0 are just names
<ikonia> Guest56030: if your device is called p3p1 use that name
<Guest56030> ohh, ok. Thanks!
<Guest56030> I'll give it a try right now!
<Guest56030> Thank you, Ikonia!
<sveinse> ikonia: I do. I suppose the general symlink gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf is an alternative. Where I can I configure such things?
<ikonia> sveinse: /etc/alternatives
<frib> ikonia, it worked again.  so im assuming that was the problem
<elmaestro> why is my printer status reading paused?
<frib> ikonia, is there a way to make it permanent?
<ikonia> frib: yeah, nvidia/ati/broadcom are normally the problem, although broadcom less so
<frib> is there anything we can do ?
<ikonia> frib: closed source module......
<sveinse> ikonia, and when the compiler is not in /etc/alternatives, then I can assume that the choice of using 4.8 as standard compiler is fixed by Ubuntu, and that I /have/ to postfix with gcc-4.7?
<frib> so i could change wifi card
<ikonia> sveinse: I don't think you can assume that
<ikonia> frib: if you can, that would be a great fix
<frib> i believe i have this: 14e4:4322
<frib> 	
<frib> not tested
<frib> 	
<frib> BCM4322	b/g/n	N (r4)
<frib> sorry :\
<unopaste> frib you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sveinse> ikonia: This is a little unfortunate you see. A lot of tools for cross compiling, including the kernel, uses a compiler setup similar to GCC=$(CROSS_COMPILE)gcc  . When I have to use *-gcc-4.7 as command it is inherently difficult to specify without having to change the overall compiler config on the server
<ikonia> frib: no problem, accidents happen
<frib> the only thing.. my other wifi card still uses broadcom but i  think a different driver, not wl
<ikonia> sveinse: apologgies I don't see the problem
<sveinse> ikonia: g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf is BROKEN for cross compiling Qt 4.8. It dies with an internal error, so I have to use gcc 4.7
<ikonia> sveinse: yes, I understand what you want to use
<ikonia> sveinse: I don't understand what's stopping you
<sveinse> How to specify gcc-4.7 when the internal source of the SW I'm about to compile uses GCC=$(CROSS_COMPILE)gcc. I can set CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf, but not specify 4.7 because Ubuntu unfortunately uses the compiler version as postfix, and not in-fix in way where I could use it in the CROSS_COMPILE string :(
<ikonia> sveinse: the version should be 4-7 so surly that should work ?
<sveinse> ikonia: sorry, come again?
<ikonia> sveinse: if it uses the version as a prefix, if the version is 4.7 then it would prefix 4.7 so you should be "ok" ?
<ikonia> unless I'm not fully understanding the problem you are describing
<sveinse> ikonia: Yes. If Ubuntu were to use "arm-linux-gnueabi-4.7-gcc" everything would be much easier, so my opinion was that they chose to postfix the version number after gcc was a bad one. Of course it is easy to add a symlink in /usr/local/bin to whatever you want, but IMHO not elegant
<CodeGosu> is there in ubuntu any comand, 'sudo i_migratted_instalation_to_other_pc_plz_reinstall_any_drivers_and_dont_ask_questions_ktnx" ?
<ikonia> CodeGosu: you don't need to do that
<ikonia> CodeGosu: there is no need to "reinstall" drivers
<ikonia> CodeGosu: the only ones which may need to change are propritary ones specific to hardware in the source machine/target machine
<CodeGosu> i migrated ubuntu from pc with nvidia cpu to usb drive, booting from other pc that runs on integrated results to splash screen that goes no where, it stops on 'resume libgcrypt'. in recovery mode ( that strangly boots to long ) there is 'initctl event failed'. i can  get to root promt but im not sure what to do there
<ikonia> crypt ?
<pikaren> is there any software that can limit the time i spend on non-productive website each day
<ikonia> thats encypted disks
<ikonia> that's not going to work
<ikonia> pikaren: self control
<CodeGosu> disks arent encrypted
<cwt137> Hello. I just did the latest updates and now my scrollwheel goes 1.5 screens down the page instead of 1
<pikaren> ikonia: seems it hasn't been updated for a couple years or so
<cynicallemon> ikonia: +1 for common sense
<maximoto> when i'm connecting a mtp device to linux (ubuntu), where can i find it mounted in my folders? i don't find it in /mnt nor /mount
<cwt137> how do I adjust the scrollwheel?
<ikonia> maximoto: IF it mounts, it will be in /media/$something
<eeee> cwt137: xinput --list --short
<maximoto> ikonia: i can navigate it on dolphin, but it's not in /media either
<ikonia> maximoto:  where does the path show in dolphin ?
<maximoto> mtp:/XT1039/Internal storage/
<ikonia> maximoto: then it's not mounting it
<frib> ikonia, i changed the wifi card and then tried to hibernate.. the first time i resumed to grub and session was not saved.  second time session was saved but then i "teleported" from desktop to grub somehow, then i tried a 3rd time and resumed to grub
<maximoto> ikonia: it's not mounting it even though i can still use it normally?
<ikonia> frib: changed the wifi card in a laptop ?
<frib> ikonia, yea
<cwt137> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8051992/
<ikonia> maximoto: correct
<ikonia> frib: what did you change it to ?
<frib> bcm4322 broadcom-sta
<frib> previously it was wl
<ikonia> that's ANOTHER broadcom
<cwt137> one tick of the scrollwheel goes too far down the page
<frib> i know but it's all I have
<frib> and given that it uses a different driver ithought maybe ...
<ikonia> yes, but as I said broadcom is the problem
<ikonia> nah
<frib> is there a wifi card that is linux/ubuntu compatible ??
<frib> like a good cheap one
<ikonia> intel
<sh4tr> how are intel's video drives working with linux, good/bad? hasswel's igpu?
<frib> stupid broadcom
<maximoto> thanks
<ikonia> sh4tr: just fine
<eeee> cwt137: xinput --list-props 15
<eeee> or xinput --list-props "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<frib> ikonia, do you know the technical name for these laptop wifi cards are they pcmcia?
<ikonia> frib: depends on the laptop and the interface
<frib> its a little square chip with black and white wires that snap on to them
<ubuntuser13> hello! everyone
<frib> i think its mini pcie
<cwt137> eeee: sorry, I forgot to say im using a microsoft wireless mouse. it is id# 10 or 11
<bartmon> Hey. I need to install a 32-bit verison of the OpenGL library mesa on my 64-bit ubuntu. I just can't find the package names, can someone assist?
<eeee> cwt137: try one, but i'm not sure it'll work since it's an external mouse
<mjt> hello.  Where on internet I can see if a given package is available on (current) ubuntu main or ubuntu universe?
<mjt> (i'm not a ubuntu user)
<DJones> mjt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mjt> heh. Quite similar to debian. Thanks!
<ubuntuser13> no unity , no launcher only background and cursor in admin session? i don't know how to solve this.
<cwt137> eee: id=10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052057/
<eeee> ubuntuser13: maybe a crashed session file?
<frib> ikonia, would this work? Intel 6235AN.HMWWB Centrino Advanced-N 6235
<ubuntuser13> eeee: i did fresh ubuntu install three times . but after updates it occurs again.
<cwt137> eee: id=11 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052065/
<ikonia> frib: most intels are %100 fine
<ikonia> frib: the ones that are not are %99 fine
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: "admin session" ? what are you trying to do
<cwt137> eeee: id=11 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052065/
<ikonia> frib: I'd say you would be fine
<frib> ikonia, can i be sure it will be compatible with my hp laptop?
<ikonia> frib: ask hp
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: nothing, it means my normal session, in guest session everything working fine.
<eeee> cwt137: on my touchpad there's a property called Scrolling distance, which controls the scrolling
<cwt137> eeee: yeah. whatever the default was, was increased by a lot in the updates I did yesterday
<cwt137> eeee: I wonder where the default for all pointing devices is
<daGrevis> hi! any help much appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239307
<eeee> ubuntuser13: try ~./cache/.../ and rename the session file
<eeee> * ~/.cache/....
<sveinse> Has anyone had any success with getting Optimus (nvidia+intel gfx) with 14.04 (on Lenovo W530)?
<eeee> cwt137: do you have the scrolling distance in id=15?
<daGrevis> sveinse, sounds like something I have
<cwt137> eeee: yes. it is -78
<daGrevis> sveinse, is your shutdown working properly? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239307
<ubuntuser13> eeee: i do a fresh install 2 hours ago, i want to know the reason behind this. according a launchpad page this might due to ati readon and lightdm bug.
<sveinse> daGrevis: Yes, haven't noticed any problems with shutdown
<paulus68> I have upgraded to the  latest kernel however uname -r is still showing that I use the 3.13.0-29-generic instead of the 3.13.0-34-generic how do I modify this so that the latest version is used
<eeee> cwt137: it seems that external mice don't have this property, but you can try messing with the mouse wheel inertia and other mouse wheel properties, dont know if it would work though
<DJones> sveinse: I've got a Lenovo Y510p and used nvidia-prime rather than optimus, for me, that worked out of the box
<daGrevis> this is bad.
<sveinse> DJones: I does for me as well, but it hogs the battery compared to using intel gfx and I'm a lot on the move. However intel gfx does not allow me to use multiple monitors :(
<cwt137> eeee: weird. I haven't unplugged the mouse since the upgrade. After unplugging and plugging back in, the mouse started to work perfectly
<cwt137> eeee: thanks for your help
<eeee> great
<eeee> np
<Beldar> paulus68, What does sudo update-grub say, is this the only Linux install on the computer?
<paulus68> Beldar http://pastebin.com/g8R4XwVH
<Beldar> paulus68, You are using grub legacy did you know that?
<paulus68> no I didn't know that
<paulus68> is that a problem.
<Beldar> paulus68, Has not been the stock install for a long time now, grub 2 updates the kernel installs automatically.
<paulus68> how do I upgrade to the latest grub?
<siru> hi ... having a problem with ubuntu 12.04 and dublicity sftp:// or scp:// does not work
<CodeGosu> after long time with 'resume: libgcrypt' text i get could not stat resume device /dev/sdb4 press enter to continue, i migrated old image to new pc. how do i remove 'stat of resume deivce' from boot?
<Beldar> paulus68, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<siru> hmm
<siru> never mind ...
<urban_cohort> Hello, when I try to install automake (sudo apt-get install automake1.10), get an error abour opencl-dev. Here is what it says http://pastie.org/9475320
<urban_cohort> and when I type sudo apt-get -f install, get same: http://pastie.org/9475321
<paulus68> Beldar I have a seperate boot partition do I just select that option after clicking OK on the first screen of the install?
<Beldar> paulus68, The blank configuring grub-pc?
<rjsalts> urban_cohort: it has nothing to do with automake. You have a previous run installing opencl-devel which has left it unconfigured because it failed on postinst
<daGrevis> is it safe for me to run rm -rf /var/log/* if i want to clear all logs?
<Beldar> paulus68, do you mean the 3rd picture on the link?
<paulus68> Beldar when you run sudo apt-get install grub-pc I get the first printscreen mentioned on the page you sent me, then after clicking OK I get this screen https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5kqpxdurok0dbh/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-15%2011%3A08%3A36.png
<rjsalts> daGrevis: It'll break stuff, you might want to do find /var/log -type f -delete instead and then restart all of the daemons that had log files open ...
<Beldar> paulus68, If sdc is the sdc is the choice it's mbr
<Beldar> paulus68, If sdc is the drive I meant
<daGrevis> rjsalts, ok, ty
<rjsalts> daGrevis: i.e. there are directories that won't get recreated if you do rm -rf /var/log/*
<paulus68> Beldar My guess is that I need to select the boot partition but I'm not sure
<rjsalts> daGrevis: that find will only find regular files
<Beldar> paulus68, No the mbr no partition numbers of the drive that is the first in the bios read as of now.
<Beldar> paulus68, sdc
<paulus68> Beldar the 120 SSD is the principle drive where ubuntu is installed on
<Beldar> paulus68, sdc right? This is the one read first in the bios?
<jhattara> is there a gui sftp program that could recursively compare contents of local and remote folder ?
<paulus68> could be not sure have to reboot in order to check that out
<urban_cohort> rjsalts, what do you suggest me to do? I googled it but couldn't find what I was looking for
<Beldar> paulus68, Any other OS on the computer?
<paulus68> no just ubuntu
<rjsalts> urban_cohort: the script it is running is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/opencl-devel.postinst with some argument, depending on whether it's a new install or an upgrade
<Beldar> paulus68, I will assume you are using the mbr of the HD ubuntu is on so choose sdc and if there is an issue on boot put it as first read in the bios.
<rjsalts> urban_cohort: if it's a shell script you could try putting a set -x below #!/bin/sh and see what it's doing
<paulus68> Beldar, OK will do
<Beldar> paulus68, no raid on nothing right?
<paulus68> no
<Beldar> cool
<vegombrei> hi i need help i think the ubuntu 14 i386 iso is broken i downloaded from the site also from torrent and md5sum says doesnt match .. does anyone have a good copy?
<urban_cohort> Thank you, I'll try it
<_1_Vampire2> hi
<vegombrei> hi _1_Vampire2
<_1_Vampire2> asl plz
<paulus68> Beldar after install is there a way to know that I have grub2
<ObrienDave> vegombrei, download it again until md5 matches
<vegombrei> _1_Vampire2 LOLL
<k1l_> _1_Vampire2: keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support please
<vegombrei> ObrienDave from where?
<ObrienDave> paulus68, by the top of the screen
<paulus68> what should it say?
<vegombrei> ObrienDave i thought torrent makes sure you get the entire file
<ObrienDave> vegombrei, i suggest the orrent
<vegombrei> thats how i got it
<ObrienDave> from where?
<vegombrei> kickass torrentz
<Beldar> paulus68, Make sure you read the link fully, look at #5 and #6
<antonio44> When I try to open a power point (.ppt) file I'm getting this window popping up http://www.anony.ws/image/Do3S  Anyone ever dealt with this before?
<k1l_> vegombrei: use the official ubuntu files/torrents and not 3rd party ones.
<k1l_> !torrents
<ubottu> Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ObrienDave> paulus68, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_grubversion1.png
<k1l_> vegombrei: see the bots message
<paulus68> thanks will reboot and report back if any issue
<ObrienDave> vegombrei, get the torrent from: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Beldar> ObrienDave, Myself I would just purge legacy and install grub 2 but thought the link better.
<ObrienDave> i agree Beldar
<ObrienDave> a bit safer than purging grub
<Beldar> ObrienDave, I have never used a boot partition, so I figured that was best, I have to crash if they have an issue would you check it out. I had them just load the mbr.
<ObrienDave> yes, i saw that. be happy to assist :)
<Beldar> cool thanks probably should of done the boot partition a s well
<edition> why isn't GCC installed on Ubuntu by default?
<paulus68> when the grub menu is displayed nothing is visible
<edition> "gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> edition  to keep the iso small enough, some packages have been left out
<edition> but no codecs?
<paulus68> beldar just an empty screen and that's it
<ObrienDave> paulus68, did it show grub 1.99 at the top?
<edition> and no gimp? even though the iso is 1gb?
<paulus68> ObrienDave, no it didn't
<MonkeyDust> edition  gimp is non-essential to make the system work
<edition> ah, ok
<edition> Is Qt a good IDE for C++?
<ObrienDave> paulus68, did it look something like this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_grubversion1.png
<MonkeyDust> edition  if it suits your needs, then it's good
<edition> ok
<paulus68> ObrienDave, no just like the white square box with nothing in there (where you can normally find the memtest and others and no header
<antonio44> When I try to open a power point (.ppt) file I'm getting this window popping up http://www.anony.ws/image/Do3S  Anyone ever dealt with this before?
<edition> how to remove global menu for apps?
<paulus68> rerun the command and try again?
<ObrienDave> i would try sudo update-grub
<ObrienDave> see if it finds the kernels
<paulus68> Ok will reboot and see what happens
<ObrienDave> too quick *sigh*
<DJones> antonio44: Not something I've come across before, found an old thread on the openoffice forum https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14418 that suggests that the file may be corrupt
<ObrienDave> back in 5
<paulus68> ObrienDave, still the same
<ObrienDave> ok, give me a few, brb
<paulus68> ok
<daGrevis> will i be able to see problems i have with shutdown in /var/log/syslog?
<antonio44> Djones: I doubt the files is corrupt...this has happened quite a few times to me
<antonio44> with different files
<DJones> antonio44: Might be worth joining #libreoffice and asking there, seems a bit quiet here at the moment
<vegombrei> k1l_ yep i have the file from the official ubuntu torrent thing you said
<vegombrei> still nada
<jhattara> are there good alternatives for FileZilla in ubuntu ?
<vegombrei> im telling ya the files broken
<k1l_> vegombrei: check the md5
<vegombrei> ya ya ya the md5 isnt a match
<vegombrei> i got this software to check that
<smittix> jhattara: What's wrong with filezilla?
<MonkeyDust> !ftp | jhattara
<ubottu> jhattara: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<urban_cohort> rjsalt thanks for your help. I just removed that unconfigured  package and it worked.
<jhattara> smittix: it can't compare recursively
<antonio44> thanks djones:
<jhattara> MonkeyDust: thanks, i'll check those
<ObrienDave> paulus68, ok it boots to grub but no entries, correct?
<vegombrei> someone else needs to download and check that file
<k1l_> vegombrei: which file?
<paulus68> ObrienDave, correct
<smittix> jhattara: Ah ok.
<ObrienDave> vegombrei, i already have it and the md5 is good
<ObrienDave> paulus68, are you familiar with grub-customizer?
<paulus68> ObrienDave, no I'm not
<vegombrei> the ubuntu 14 i386 torrent and check the md5 that file is a bad file there
<k1l_> vegombrei: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<vegombrei> ive done it twice and got md5 dont match both times
<edition> whats the best video editor, in terms of stability and amount of features?
<MonkeyDust> !best | edition
<ObrienDave> paulus68, which version are you running? 14.04?
<edition> ?
<paulus68> yes
<k1l_> vegombrei: then something went wrong twice for you. are you sure you dont mix the 14.04 and 14.04.1 isos?
<MonkeyDust> edition  again, what best suitgs your needs, is the best
<ObrienDave> paulus68, ok, try installing it from https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<MonkeyDust> suits*
<k1l_> vegombrei: because you are too unprecise with "ubuntu 14" there are at least 2 ubuntu releases in 2014
<edition> great fx, green screen, non-linear editing, etc...
<vegombrei> k1l_ yeah im quite particular about this stuff ive installed it so many times .. just this time i make the bootable dvd and it just doesnt boot
<ObrienDave> vegombrei, force a recheck in your torrent client
<k1l_> so give the exact version you said you downloaded
<bcvery> edition, I've found kdenlive to be reasonable; you should also look at pitivi (but YMMV)
<vegombrei> k1l_ got this sofware md5sum that checks the md5 and it says its a mismatch
<MonkeyDust> edition  there's also openshot
<edition> ok, thanks
<k1l_> vegombrei: ok, then i cancle my downloads to verify the isos because you refuse to give precise informations. god luck then
<vegombrei> k1l_ its the ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<paulus68> ObrienDave, it's working now thanks
<vegombrei> k1l_ sorry for the late response i didnt see the earllier msg
<ObrienDave> paulus68, what is working?
<paulus68> ObrienDave, I have the menu as mentioned in the printscreen
<derrzzaa> for a home network share to support linux, osx, windows devices, which is best to use NFS or Samba?
<ObrienDave> excellent, glad to be of assistance :)
<yeats> theboog
<MonkeyDust> derrzzaa  samba for windows, nfs for linux
<derrzzaa> I was wondering if I'd need to set up both. Win has some NFS support
<derrzzaa> OSX does Samba
<derrzzaa> Can one be used for both?
<derrzzaa> I know it can but, reliably.
<MonkeyDust> derrzzaa  how is your question ubuntu related?
<derrzzaa> the share is on ubuntu server
<daGrevis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239307
<daGrevis> yelp!
<geirha> derrzzaa: samba should be least work
<Eco2876> hello I couldnt install dotnet30 on winetricks thats why I asked at winehq they told me the bug was fixed but ubuntu did not use the latest winetricks version and they pointed me out wich should I use, the point is I copied the script and made it executable but when I try to run it this is what it says: wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string, error message 'wine: /home/piquio/.wine is not owned by you'
<samba35> i am trying to install wireless card (netgear wg311v3) with ndiswrapper after driver is installed when i run iwconfig its not able to detect card ,can you please tell me what could be wrong i am doing
<CodeGosu> i have booted cloned linux in recovery mode to command promt, how do i make system initialize networking, since i have another network card how do i make system auto detect it? ( networking in live xubuntu disk works fine )
<CodeGosu> ' ifconfig eth0 up' does 'error while getting interface flags: No such device'
<dyu> anyone tried adding email notifications to duply/duplicity?
<znf> Hello. Does anyone know why Byobu would turn my terminal into an 8color terminal, when I Have support for 256 everywhere (my terminal emulator is 256 color, if I don't run byobu, I get 256 color, if I run tmux/screen manualy, I get 256 colors etc.)
<sveinse> Does Ubuntu maintain a list of laptops that works well with it? Previously, having nvidia was a good choice, but now with the dual Intel/nvidia (optimus) thing, is seems it isn't any more.
<daGrevis> wait wat. to upgrade kernel I need to compile it myself? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Upgrade?action=show&redirect=UpgradeKernel
<CodeGosu> ethtool -e eth0 'cannot get driver information no such device'
<dw1> daGrevis: no
<daGrevis> dw1, i run apt-get update && upgrade but it said something about keeping back linux-generic update
<dw1> daGrevis: Software Updater will update it automatically and ask you to reboot
<dw1> daGrevis: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<varunendra> CodeGosu, so maybe you don't have 'eth0', may be it is 'eth1' or '2' or something entirely different. Check "sudo lshw -C network" to see its logical name
<daGrevis> dw1, ty
<k1l_> for the logs: the ubuntu 14.04.1 i386.iso got the md5sum a4fc15313ef2a516bfbf83ce44281535 so its correct. vegombrei
<dw1> daGrevis: man apt-get to see the diff
<daGrevis> dw1, y thanks. im used to arch and pacman thats why the confusion
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> buon ferragosto
<cfhowlett> !it| calimero_82
<ubottu> calimero_82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<calimero_82> sorry
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, snarky cannon locked and loaded, SIR! ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, at ease, private!
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> *shuffles feet* but i want to so badly ;P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I downloaded the alarm clock app; if my computer is in suspend, will it still work?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I really need to make sure I don't sleep through this appointment.
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Thinkpad, smartphone + alarm clock
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, why don't you try it? Set it to five minutes from here and put it to sleep, see what happens
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, nope; no smartphone
<vitimiti> Or use the phone, yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just laptop.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;_; wish I had a phone
<ObrienDave> ummm not sure if i would trust it THAT much without testing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay testaroo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<cfhowlett> !test | Akiva-Thinkpad, use the other channel
<ubottu> Akiva-Thinkpad, use the other channel: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah so it didnt work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what the heck am I supposed to do?
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Thinkpad, ask mommy to give you a wake up call.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, yah, I live by my self in the woods :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not gonna happen
<bcvery> Akiva-Thinkpad, Don't suspend the laptop?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bcvery, again; woods; no electricity
<ObrienDave> get a real alarm clock?
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Thinkpad, you're an adult.  time to buy an actual alarm clock.  An ubuntu issue, this isn't.  Now let's move on.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, wow; unhelpful today; aren't we.
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Thinkpad, happy2help with ubuntu issues.  this isn't
<bcvery> Akiva-Thinkpad, rtcwake can suspend until a given time - try that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bcvery, thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bcvery, it says my kernel is not compatible.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> let me try this again
<Diplomat> guys, I have a pretty noob question.. I have one program that allows only root to run it, but i want to execute it from another place.. but then i get permission denied.. any ideas what i can do to fix it ?
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<sebastianlutter> I noticed www-data has set /bin/sh in /etc/passwd (Ubuntu Server 13.10). Is there no passwd set for www-data, or is there a internal passwd set and used by some service? I want to set a passwd for www-data to allow login with www-data. If there is already an internal passwd set I would not do this to not break things. Can someone enlight me?
<kgalahassa> hi, how can i report to you an error about ubuntu update
<cfhowlett> !ask |kgalahassa,
<ubottu> kgalahassa,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sven_vB> sebastianlutter, there should be a better way than logging in as www-data
<kgalahassa> no ubottu, you use to paste errors somewhere i think, before reporting it
<Sven_vB> sebastianlutter, can you show us the first few chars of the current password hash? or maybe, does it start with "!", "x" or the like?
<cfhowlett> !paste | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kgalahassa> ubottu, cool, that was my expectation
<ubottu> kgalahassa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skfax> Can I boot an Ubuntu live CD and safely remove the CD while continuing to run the OS? Or are there separate boot arguments to ensure that everything necessary is loadeded into RAM on boot?
<kgalahassa> Please , get a look of what command line shows after sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052858/
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, I'd guess that your software mirror is unreachable.  change the mirror or wait for a day and try again
<XLV> !xandr
<cfhowlett> !quantal | kgalahassa,
<ubottu> kgalahassa,: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<XLV> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sven_vB> kgalahassa, which ubuntu version are you using?
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, actually, I was wrong.  Quantal is end of life = no longer supported
<cfhowlett> !eolugrade | kgalahassa
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, ubottu: ok , so I have to update to another version 13.04 perhaps
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, ALSO end of life
<Sven_vB> yes if you're still on quantal, that's the best you can do
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, 12.04, 14.04 are long term support
<kgalahassa> ok
<sebastianlutter> Sven_vB, there is a * instead of a passwd hash
<Sven_vB> sebastianlutter, i think that means that login is accepted but no password will work. you can still use SSH keys or other authentification.
<bakata1337> Hey!
<s00x> anyone using f.lux? can i change daytime color temperature to 4000?
<kgalahassa> Now this is another errors I  got install QuantumGis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052890/
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | kgalahassa, READ this time!
<ubottu> kgalahassa, READ this time!: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kgalahassa> Now this is another errors I  got installing QuantumGis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052890/
<sebastianlutter> Sven_vB: Thanks for the hints, I'll go with public keys
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, END OF LIFE = NO LONGER SUPPORTED
<Sven_vB> kgalahassa, probably an end-of-life problem, too. also, when showing sudo (anything) output for IRC, set it to english: sudo LANG{,UAGE}=en_US.UTF-8 apt-get ...
<Sven_vB> well, at least for english speaking channels
<Sven_vB> also if you want messages that search engines can find forum threads for
<kgalahassa> Sven_vB, ok
<s00x> anyone using f.lux?
<Sven_vB> spoiler: f.lux adjusts display color temperature to daytime
<s00x> Sven_vB: in ubuntu i can only change nighttime color. it is possible change daytime color?
<sveinse> What has happened to firmware-libertas? It is not available in trusty. Has the firmware been superseded by another packages I dont know about?
<cfhowlett> !info firmware-libertas
<ubottu> Package firmware-libertas does not exist in trusty
<sveinse> Well I know that, but what has happened to the contents of the package. I still need the libertas firmware for my wifi chip...
<sveinse> Hmm. The firmware file does not exist any more in any package :( bummer!
<Sven_vB> s00x, dunno, i don't use it. but if the program can change one of the colors, then it is possible to change the colors on ubuntu, and up to the program to offer you the options
<Rohan_m> My ISP support Low MTU Size is it a problem for other services running on ubuntu ?
<tiblock> Hi. Is there some terminal software that can paste text to internet and give URL? I mean like "cat /var/log/some.log | ix" and that will upload that text and give URL, but ubuntu dont have "ix". Is there something like that?
<eeee> !pastebinit | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiblock> eeee, thank you
<eeee> np
<kgalahassa> ubottu: Now I want to know which of  upgrade or reinstallation is adequate. how can I fix it?
<ubottu> kgalahassa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> kgalahassa  fix what?
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, download 12.04 or 14.04.  make a usb.  BOOT the USB.  Install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, eol quantal ...
<technocf> Where can I find a good tutorial for setting up an Ubuntu mail server with virtual mailboxes.  I've found some tutorials but they only go into setting up postfix, not all the other bits.
<cfhowlett> technocf, ask #ubuntu-server   ?
<technocf> ok
<MonkeyDust> kgalahassa  you cannot fix something that's dead, i tried with my dog
<tiblock> Little help please. I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now Xorg crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053109/ what can i try to fix it?
<cfhowlett> tiblock, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jackhum> I am unable to connect my 14.04 to 802.11 network http://askubuntu.com/questions/508716/problem-connecting-ubuntu-14-04-wifi-to-802-11-network?noredirect=1#comment686708_508716
<tiblock> cfhowlett, but its allredy 14.04.1 or should i do this anyway?
<jackhum> i already posted my question to askubuntu but no one came to my rescue .  so i came to irc for help
<cfhowlett> tiblock, if you're already 14.04.1 this won't help.  I hoped the fix would be in the point release - obviously not.
<tiblock> cfhowlett, ye, "apt-get dist-upgrade" did nothing
<cfhowlett> tiblock, sorry, that was my only suggestion.  ask again channel
<jackhum> any chance you people have answer of my question ?
<MonkeyDust> !details | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eeee> jackhum: try sudo apt-get install xorg xorg-utils xorg-xinit xorg-twm xorg-xclock xterm xorg-server xorg-server-utils
<cfhowlett> eeee, is there a command to reconfigure x-org??? I don't know ...
<jackhum> MonkeyDust, ubottu  : I already posted a log file in askubuntu forum
<jackhum> I have 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 as dual boot system , my college wifi connects out of box with windows , but i dont have any luck with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  great, describe it here too
<Darael> In 14.04, the apparmor profile for /usr/lib/dovecot/imap-login does not seem to allow access to /var/run/dovecot/config, causing clients to see tls handshake timeouts.  Should I open a bug
<jackhum> it uses 802.11 security ,
<eeee> cfhowlett: jackhum dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<eeee> don't know if that'll work
<cfhowlett> eeee, I think that's the one
<jackhum> MonkeyDust, ubottu : tell me what else you want to know , and earlier the wifi connected when i used 12.04 , i think problem started arising with 12.04+ versions
<Darael> jackhum: try connecting to eduroam, if thy college is part of that network.  If that works, we have a basis from which to start.  The username should be as usual with @college.domain appended.
<jackhum> yeah it uses , cyberoam
<jackhum> tell me what else do you people need .
<varunendra> jackhum, based on the wireless_script report you posted here : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7995292/ , please try saving your Access-Point's MAC address in the "BSSID" field of the Network Manager settings for the connection. Save and close NM settings, and try to reconnect.
<Darael> varunendra: if it's a college network, that's going to be counterproductive - one would want to be able to roam between APs
<jackhum> varunendra, How should i do that?
<varunendra> Darael, take a look at the report I linked to, it is from poster's AU post, and shows only one AP in the NM list
<Darael> varunendra: At the current location, yes, but that doesn't mean jackhum won't ever want to move the machine to elsewhere in the college.
<Darael> varunendra: Besides, the "iwlist scan" section of the report shows three cells, although two are hiding their ESSID
<varunendra> Darael, that setting is meant per connection. And I have a good reason to suggest that. See those "Reason 8" in dmesg part? That means NM roamed to another connection before it could properly connect. Usually happens when there are many APs with same name, but somehow happening here too. My interpretation of the reason code may be wrong though.
<varunendra> Darael, the setting would be different for a different connection (profile).
<Darael> varunendra: That's kind of my point, though: for things to Just Work™ one wouldn't want to configure a different connection for every AP in the college's network!
<varunendra> jackhum, you may also try a driver parameter available for your driver. To do so, try these commands - "sudo modprobe -rv iwlwifi" ..... then .... "sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi 11n_disable=8"
<jjavaholic> i'm looking for an app to add name-value information to my jpegs which app would you suggest and if you can provide a link to a guide as well that would be handy
<jackhum> varunendra, can you update those on my askubuntu page . so that , i can shutdown my windows and try those on my ubuntu
<uber> eeee: Error: "pastebinit" is not a valid command.
<uber> MonkeyDust: Error: "details" is not a valid command.
<varunendra> Darael, we have no clues or hints at the moment to believe it would be necessary at all. But if you search the forums, they are full of threads where binding the connections to specific APs was the ONLY solution that worked. Not awesome, but at least got them a connection.
<tiblock> Help plese. After 12.04->14.04 upgrade mine Xorg not starting http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053109/ is "apt-get purge fglrx*" correct solution?
<tiblock> *please
<varunendra> jackhum, I am on Ubuntu Forums, not on Ask Ubuntu. You may post a thread at UF if you wish, I don't have an account on AU.
<jackhum> varunendra, : oh. google signin works
<eeee> uber: <command> | pastebinit
<uber> eeee: Error: "<command>" is not a valid command.
<eeee> uber: .
<uber> eeee: Error: "." is not a valid command.
<eeee> bot?
<Darael> jjavaholic: An axi-cache search suggests "exiv2" if th'art willing to use the command line, but turns up nothing likely-looking in the way of GUI tools
<varunendra> jackhum, for some reason, I deleted my AU profile. Which means for some reasons (that I probably don't understand myself), I don't want to be on AU - that looks like Canonical's favourite, and I am a sentimentalist with UF ;p
<jackhum> varunendra, : will ugrading to 14.04.1 help me?
<varunendra> jackhum, can't say about that
<Darael> jackhum: If th'art already on 14.04 and the packages are up-to-date, I can definitively say "no" (because th'art *already* on 14.04.1).  If not, the best anyone can do is "maybe, but don't count on it".
<nerdys0uth> Is youtube crashing firefox for anyone else?
<Darael> nerdys0uth: Probably someone somewhere, but WFM on Trusty
<varunendra> jackhum, yup, Darael is right. An "apt-get dist-upgrade" should automatically upgrade the system to 14.04.1. You are not even using the current kernel which is .....32 or higher you are on ....24
<tiblock> okay "apt-get purge fglrx*" did fixed my problem
<Darael> nerdys0uth: Try launching it from the command-line and pastebinning the output for us.
<nerdys0uth> i hadn't thought of that. will do darael
<Darael> !pastebin | nerdys0uth: if th'art unaware
<uber> Darael: Error: "pastebin" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> nerdys0uth: if th'art unaware: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaud> could someone tell me why  deb http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty-updates/icehouse main  gives me some 404,  I am running ubuntu server 14.04LTS
<Darael> gaud: All that appears to be there is trusty-updates/juno.  May be relevant?
<nerdys0uth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053318/
<nerdys0uth> not as informative as i'd hoped
<gaud> Darael.. well, juno is not even out yet, Icehouse is the latest stable version of openstack
<jackhum> varunendra, : tell me how to do it offline , if its possible , as the problem is i can't connect to my internet , is there any solution like offline upgradE?
<Abletonist> hello folks, actually i dont wanted to land here but i wanted to be in EFNET. How can I do that?
<nerdys0uth> gstreamer bug maybe?
<Darael> nerdys0uth: Hmm, no, those look like what I get just for launching Firefox.  No help there.  What sort of crash are we talking about?  Hang, or mysterious closing?
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, question answered???
<nerdys0uth> closes when i hit a youtube page with javascript enabled
<varunendra> jackhum, if it is a fresh install, it would be better to just do a clean install of 14.04.1. But it is highly recommended (for ANY release) to test the OS in Live mode before deciding to install it.
<nerdys0uth> and ive got flash disabled, signed up for html5
<nerdys0uth> lol. ok. it doesn't happen when i turn on flash
<varunendra> jackhum, in order for your existing installation to *know* that there are upgrades available, it must be connected to internet and updated at least once.
<Darael> nerdys0uth: Could be a GStreamer bug... this is the kind of thing where if I could reproduce the bug I'd be stracing it or running it under gdb (firefox -g) or something, but I'm out of ideas really
<Darael> nerdys0uth: At least there's a way to make it work, even if it's by using the inferior Flash-based version :-þ
<nerdys0uth> exactly. thanks the help :)
<samba35> i am trying to install wireless card (netgear wg311v3) with ndiswrapper after driver is installed when i run iwconfig its not able to detect card ,can you please tell me what could be wrong i am doing
<bugaloo> samba35, is it showing the device on ifconfig
<bugaloo> ?
<samba35> ndiswrapper -l show ,card is there even gui tool detect the card
<samba35> i am not able to see wireless card with ifconfig -a
<samba35> even iwconfig doesnt show card
<JoeyJoeJo> I just got 3 new 3TB hard drives and setup a software raid 5. The total size of the array is 4TB. Shouldn't it be closer to 5.4TB?
<JoeyJoeJo> samba35: That's an old, crappy wifi card. I'd suggest getting a newer one with native linux support. You can get one for like $20 off of Amazon
<samba35> ok
<marfiik> Where am I?
<samba35> i have 3 of them that's why want to give try
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu server with 5 sata controllers, just noticed that /dev/disk/by-id/ata-*** is not consistent, not sure if it was a reboot but I know have double the amount of disks?
<JoeyJoeJo> samba35: http://www.fancycost.com/silver-alfa-awus036h-1000mw-wifi-wireless-usb-adapter-p-106214.html?zenid=1ca67c04e4ca1ddd085cd143104b1798#.U-4EhPldWoM
<samba35> thanks
<MonkeyDust> LucidGuy  #ubuntu-server may be more what you need
<Guest7596> Hi everyone
<switchtehbeat> Hi, quick question. I have a new PC. I want to run Ubuntu and windows 7. which should I install first???
<WaKaN> windows 7
<cfhowlett> WaKaN, win7 then ubuntu
<switchtehbeat> install windows 7 then ubuntu? correct?
<cfhowlett> ^ switchtehbeat
<WaKaN> cfhowlett, yes
<switchtehbeat> thanks! bbs
<Ruhshan> hello
<jwr___> User ricksebak posted a pastebin URL last night, about 12 hours ago. Can anybody find it in their irc history? (That was me who pasted it last night at home, but now i'm at work and I can't access my irc history at home)
<Pici> !logs | jwr___
<ubottu> jwr___: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<uber> Pici: Error: "logs" is not a valid command.
<jwr___> Pici: perfect, thanks.
<Ruhshan> I'm using Asus X101ch notebook, and ubuntu 12.04. In update manager, it has a notification to upgrade 14.04.1 LTS. I'v previously heard that, this version may not support the video hardwares. Is it fixed in 14.04.1?
<MonkeyDust> Ruhshan  no, i tried it, it's a fan problem and forced me back to 12.04
<mgc> hello all, how do i specify which user a script in cron.daily should run as?
<bitsy> Hi
<bitsy> Please can somebody help me?
<MonkeyDust> bitsy  start with a question
<enchilado> !ask bitsy
<enchilado> Hrm
<enchilado> !ask | bitsy
<ubottu> bitsy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enchilado> There we go.
<Pici> mgc: you don
<bitsy> I am a clueless noob using Ubuntu 12.04 and since I did my most recent update, Flash isn't working in my Chromium browser. It works fine in Firefox
<mgc> Pici: not possible?
<Pici> mgc: you don't.  They get run as root.  If you want something to run as a particular user, the best thing to do (in my opinion) is to edit that user's crontab.
<bitsy> I am sorry that I wasn't supposed to say "please can somebody help me?" I didn't know. I was just being polite. Sorry if I'm doing everything wrong
<bugs_bugger> hi. can somebody help me with ssh-server config for LAN? i set up a custom port and disabled password auth in favor of pubkey. locally i can connect but not from a second machine. connection times out
<mgc> Pici: that makes sense I didn't add via crontab -e because of the complexity of the script
<mgc> Pici: I guess I could just add 'sudo - <user>' to the commands in the script...
<Pici> mgc: Alternatively, you could add it to /etc/crontab, in which you can specify a user for it to run as.
<k1l_> !away | RowdyChild|Away
<ubottu> RowdyChild|Away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Hew4> Hi. Unfortunately I have deinstalled Python and entered "sudo apt-get autoremove". So many programs are also deinstalled now - is there a possibility to reverse that
<MonkeyDust> Hew4  you have no backups?
<abu-aisha>  if i have a vsat connection and a router with wifi, then someone has my password a uses my connection, will i have their computer name (ms windows OR ubuntu) and mac address logged? typically? i know this is #emacs and not the right place for this question but i hope someone can answer
<abu-aisha> i mean , i know this s #ubuntu
<k1l_> abu-aisha: dont crosspost and if you know its offtopic ask in #ubuntu-offtopic in the first place
<Pici> abu-aisha: or ##networking
<abu-aisha> Pici: in ##networking i got one answer: usually not
<abu-aisha> but i really need to be sure
<majukarma> Hello
<kikimeter> someone can tell me if there is a greylisting solution to work with a mail transfer agent like opensmtpd ?
<kikimeter> the only solution I found are for postfix MTA
<hyde> Hi, any Qt programmers around? I'm getting error: module "QtQuick" is not installed for any QML2 app, for line import QtQuick 2.0
<c2tarun> Good Morning guys.
<hyde> I have qt5declarative-dev package installed
<hyde> qtdeclarative5-dev *
<majukarma> hello
<majukarma> hello
<majukarma> bye
<hyde> found it! I was missing package qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again to login in a remote windows pc? r... something
<MonkeyDust> ok, rdesktop
<genio> Did last night's MS updates kill samba's ability to talk to AD?
<MonkeyDust> genio  is that a server?
<genio> err, this week's updates (not last night's)
<genio> Microsoft Updates on Windows Server 2012 - Active Directory domain controllers are apparently not allowing our Linux machines to communicate anymore
<cfhowlett> genio, maybe better addresssed in #ubuntu-server   ??
<holy_moses> hi everyone, noob here with a simple question. i'm trying to do something difficult (for me) before i do, i want to double check i know my root password for my   │ AlexRussia
<holy_moses>                       | raspberry pi (raspian wheezy) is there an easy way to prompt me for my password (i don't want to change it - i just need a few goes at it to know which one it    │ alip
<holy_moses>                       | is) i tried typing in sudo su but i was abble to access the root without raspian prmopting me                                                                     │ Almtesh
<holy_moses> 14:25:55   holy_moses | for my password. anyone know any good tips. cheers
<MonkeyDust> genio  or even in ##windows (doubel #)
<holy_moses> sorry! hi everyone, noob here with a simple question. i'm trying to do something difficult (for me) before i do, i want to double check i know my root password for my raspberry pi (raspian wheezy) is there an easy way to prompt me for my password (i don't want to change it - i just need a few goes at it to know which one it is) i tried typing in sudo su but i was abble to access the root without raspian
<holy_moses> prmopting me for my password. anyone know any good tips. cheers
<cfhowlett> holy_moses, wheezy is #debian not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> holy_moses  wheezy sounds debian to me, that's not supported here
<MonkeyDust> holy_moses  type /j #debian, ask there
<k1l_> and the rpi cant run ubuntu at all due t the old ARM SoC. so its not helping anyway
<holy_moses> thanks
<frib> hi.  is it safe to assume that this card is compatible with ubuntu 14 (Both bluetoth and wifi)? http://www.amazon.it/Intel-Centrino-Wireless-n-Bluetooth-2230bn-hmwwb/dp/B007MHE4U6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-2&keywords=intel+centrino+n2230
<cfhowlett> !hcl | frib
<ubottu> frib: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vickywiz> ooga
<frib> cfhowlett, i don't see it explicitly mentioned on the ubuntu site, does that mean it definitely won't work?
<cfhowlett> frib, no it just means *if* it was tested, it didn't get a write up.
<MonkeyDust> frib  in short: nobody knows
<cfhowlett> frib, this ^^^
<MonkeyDust> frib  try it review it, add it to the !hcl list
<frib> MonkeyDust, i haven't bought it yet
<frib> i spent all day on the phone with hp just to find out if intel wifi cards were compatible and they could only confirm that one
<ulkesh> frib: if this is similar, someone in the reviews said it worked in Ubuntu, but take that for what it is (anecdotal):  http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Centrino-Express-Bluetooth-2230BNHMW/dp/B009DAFJRM
<teksal> what's the difference btw lib32ncurses5 and libncurses5:i386 ? (and all similarly named such packages)
<frib> ulkesh, seems reliable to me
<kostkon> teksal, 32bit and 64bit versions of the same package
<teksal> no
<kostkon> teksal, oh they are not the same package
<teksal> is libncurses5:i386  64-bit? I dont think so
<teksal> prefix x64 means 64-bit, not i386
<MonkeyDust> teksal  use    apt-cache show [package]    to read the difference... the one is supported 18months, the other is LTS
<work_> hi all, I try to understand (not setup) a firewall and what part of your system that are accessible from the outside world.  Can somebody point my to some documentation ?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | work_
<ubottu> work_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<work_> .. I know about iptables and so on but what I want to know is what happens then I connect a network cable. (how do the OS find the IP table ?)
<cfhowlett> work_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MonkeyDust> work_  you want to know where the ip tables are located in the system?
<work_> cfhowlett, I don't looking for a tutorial for the syntax to use for setting up a firewall, I want to understand what happens in a technical way, how do the cable "connect" to the IP tabel ?
<iris> bonjour
<iris> Je suis à la recherche d'aide !
<Pici> !fr | iris
<ubottu> iris: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Slart> !fr | iris
<work_> MonkeyDust, I know that by running " which iptables" but why do the OS call this file ?
<MonkeyDust> work_  not sure what you mean... the OS loads a module at startup, that's all, i guess
<MonkeyDust> work_  and you can enable or disable that module
<LucidGuy> made a change in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local    do I have to run update-initramfs after for change to take effect?
<Slart> work_: It sounds like you should go find a good book on the linux kernel.. afaik that's where these things happen.. Looking at the kernel source code might be helpful but I think a good book might be more useful.. there might just be one available in swedish
<cfhowlett> LucidGuy, pretty certain that's a yes
<work_> Slart, how do you know I am Swedish ?  Yes, I done some reading about linux lately but was hoping to find recurses specifically about how Internet connections work, everything I find is about setting up networks and so on and I just want to understand the technology
<work_> ..like the I connect the cable then the driver in the network card looking for file x and ...
<cfhowlett> work_, a book is much preferable to trying to explain in this irc.     Check these titles.  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<MeXTuX> Tried this http://www.linux-compatible.com/tutorial/docky-closes-after-waking-suspend-ubuntu to fix a Docky issue but now when I open LXTerminal the directory is / instead of my home directory. Any idea?
<MeXTuX> I am using Lubuntu btw
<teksal> if anyone wonders, answer to my question is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<work_> cfhowlett, I understand your point but was hoping for search terms more specific then "linux kernel"
<cfhowlett> work_, ##linux             would likely be able to direct you more precisely
<work_> cfhowlett, no problem , thanks
<Balzy> hello, does any of you use ZeroBin? I can't find anything about embed posts as you can do with pastebin (please reply in private message, no ot here ;) )
<Slart> work_: sorry.. was away for a second.. I checked your whois-information  /whois <nickname> in your irc-client does this
<work_> Slart, I see, so you do not try to hack my system : )
<Slart> work_: as far as I know this stuff is handled by the kernel .. there are university courses about operating systems so I'm guessing there has to be litterature out there on the subject
<Slart> work_: if I did I wouldn't admit it =)
<kasisnu> Hey. What tool can I use to track network usage per process?
<Slart> work_: perhaps ask in #linux instead or check the kernel development site and see if they have some links to more information
<MonkeyDust> kasisnu  lsof comes to mind
<kasisnu> I just installed nethogs and it's fine.
<Fuchs> kasisnu: iftop, ntop, iptraf
<MonkeyDust> kasisnu  try wireshark (sharkwire?)
<Fuchs> lsof is hardly "usage", it's more "has a network connection"
<kasisnu> But I can't find a way to filter it just by the process id.
<anunnaki> !makefile
<work_> Slart, hehe, If you do and you find some info maybe you can put a note on my desktop : )
<cfhowlett> kasisnu, |grep pid        ?
<kasisnu> I feel wireshark might be overkill.
<work_> Slart, ok, thnaks
<anunnaki> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Slart> work_: lots of stuff here.. not sure how "user friendly" it is though   http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/mainpage
<Fuchs> nethogs would also work  (kasinu)
<MonkeyDust> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<work_> Slart, I will look, thanks again
<Slart> work_: you're welcome
<kasisnu> I have the process id. But it just runs in a loop showing usage for all processes.
<kasisnu> The problem is that it overflows, and I can't see it if way too many processes are using more data than it.
<ramay_> can anyone help with a static ip issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 on oracle virtual box and the ip keeps chaning [15:01] <ramay_> if i set the ip to manual, the internet stops working and i need to be able to do both [15:01] <ramay_> connect to internet and have a static ip [15:01] <ramay_> i have tried to reserve the ip from the router setup but doesn't seem to work, it keeps on updating the ip [15:02] <ramay_> running oracle virtualbox
<SchrodingersScat> kasisnu: not sure if it has the function you're looking for, but iftop can show traffic per connection, and can probably filter
<ramay_> can anyone help with a static ip issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 on oracle virtual box and the ip keeps chaning [15:01] <ramay_> if i set the ip to manual, the internet stops working and i need to be able to do both [15:01] <ramay_> connect to internet and have a static ip [15:01] <ramay_> i have tried to reserve the ip from the router setup but doesn't seem to work, it keeps on updating the ip [15:02] <ramay_> running oracle virtualbox
<ramay_> can anyone help with a static ip issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 on oracle virtual box and the ip keeps chaning [15:01] <ramay_> if i set the ip to manual, the internet stops working and i need to be able to do both [15:01] <ramay_> connect to internet and have a static ip [15:01] <ramay_> i have tried to reserve the ip from the router setup but doesn't seem to work, it keeps on updating the ip [15:02] <ramay_> running oracle virtualbox
<ramay_> guest OS is ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ramay_  use bridged mode to make a virtual bridge to your existing network
<MonkeyDust> ramay_  bridged mode instead of NAT or manual
<ramay_> already bridged MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ramay_  there are ove 270 people in #vbox, i'm sure they can help too
<kasisnu> Iftop helps but not quite. :D
<Fuchs> kasisnu: see the recommendation on nethogs
<Fuchs> kasisnu: try this one, I assume it fits your needs (without knowing details) best
<kasisnu> Lemme explain what I'm trying to do. I've written a script that's using websockets and will be polling all the time. I wanna get a better idea about how much data it will be consuming.
<kasisnu> I've already tried nethogs. It works fine but I can't see my process because there are others which are consuming more data than it.
<Fuchs> hm, iptraf together with netstat, maybe?
<sydney> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a m-1617 laptop,and the audio out port wont work. The microphone port does,and when i plug earphones int the audio out port,there is a "click"
<sydney> lubuntu 14.04*
<sydney> What can i do?
<kasisnu> Sydney: seems silly but if it's a fresh install, did you try upgrading it?
<sydney> its a fresh install
<cfhowlett> sydney, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade          will bring you to current release 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> new kernels may fix your issue
<sydney> ok,let this finish... ;)
<sydney> ebooting...
<kasisnu> Fuchs: iptraf is awesome! Doesn't filter by PID though.
<Fuchs> kasisnu: by port and address (local/remote), so if you can limit your thingie to one of these, you should still get what you need
<kasisnu> Fuchs: Thanks for being so patient. But how does one figure out the remote address a process is connected to. I have the PID.
<kasisnu> ?
<Fuchs> kasisnu: netstat -tulpen
<Fuchs> kasisnu: with sudo to have the needed privs to map them
<Fuchs> (and then grep)
<sydney> Nope,it still doesnt work :-/
<sydney> Itried installing pulse audio,but i dont know how to run it.
<kasisnu> Fuchs: It's not in there.
<kasisnu>  I can see it using `ps` though!
<Kr_D> hi
<Fuchs> hm, no idea right away then, sorry
<w83> hi, can I install ubuntu alongside win8 with uefi - but I want to have ubuntu's bootmgr on a usb stick, such that win 8 would boot as usual and only booting with the usb would trigger ubuntu ?
<eeee> kasisnu: try lsof -i
<sydney> cfhowlett:do you have any ideas i can try?
<cfhowlett> !sound | sydney, best I can do man.  sorry.
<ubottu> sydney, best I can do man.  sorry.: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bob__> ive got a text will comtaining a hexdump that I want to byteswap
<bob__> surely there is a nice command line tool for that?
<MonkeyDust> bob__  hexdump is some developement thing, it says here... are you a developer?
<bob__> yeah
<bob__> and it looks like i really mangled the typing of my question.
<MonkeyDust> bob__  ok, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<bob__> cool. thanks
<sydney> Ok,it says their plugged in... Thats all i know.
<DJHenjin> this question is more of a systems level question,. if i have non-compressed kernel binary, and I want to find out where to put it so that it starts correctly writing my own software to write the kernel to disk, would the start address be in the header somewhere or is there even such a thing as header
<DJHenjin> for the kernel
<DJHenjin> and only now do i realize just how bad my punctuation is,....
<pierangelo> il fatto  15.08.2014
<sydney> :((
<cfhowlett> !it | pierangelo,
<ubottu> pierangelo,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kasisnu> eeee: Thanks! That totally helped!
<eeee> kasisnu: np
<kasisnu> Fuchs: Thanks a lot. I got the remote address. I think I can use iftop now. I'll keep trying.
<Guest35236> hey
<Guest35236> ive got a wierd thing here with ubuntu 12.04
<Guest35236> i have a fresh install, nginx and openssl
<Guest35236> fully updated
<Guest35236> its showing up as vulnerable to heartbleed in nessus and using nmap
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade = 12.04.5
<Guest35236> seems to already be installed
<Guest35236> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, "seems to" ... what's the return to: cat /etc/issue
<Guest35236> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<home_> How to share files in a network in ubuntu. In windows we use ipmessenger
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, yep, fully updates.  why do you suspect heartbleed vulnerability?
<sydney> cfhowlett:i fixed it!! :D It was an alsamixer problem :) It had automute enabled :)
<cfhowlett> sydney, that there is some fine linux work, Lou!
<Guest35236> nessus and nmap both show it as vulnerable to heartbleed exploits
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, false positive?
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Guest35236> well it may be
<Guest35236> but i cant work out why
<Guest35236> my servers (with older versions) dont seem to show up
<Slart> home_: here's a list of promising candidates.. there's also things like samba or nfs    http://alternativeto.net/software/transfer-on-lan/
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, over my head then.  sorry.
<Guest35236> no worries
<Guest35236> i was hoping it might be a problem other people were having
<home_> Thank you slart
<Guest35236> with the latest patch or something
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, #ubuntu-server might know more
<Guest35236> ah sorry
<cfhowlett> Guest35236, not to worry
<Guest35236> didnt realise there was a seperate server channel :)
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Johnn> Hi everyone, I am an ubuntu newbie, trying to install it on chromebook to do some rtlsdr work. I installed 12.04 precise, no prob. Went to do an upgrade for Trusty (14.04) which seemed successful. Computer ran out of battery, so I am trying to restart the session. Tried the prompts sudo startxfce4 and startxfce4 but met with "command can not be found". Any insights?
<chrstphrhrt> hi, trying to add to my sources.list but since the target url does not have ‘binary-amd64/Packages’ at the end, apt-get update fails: deb http://nightly.odoo.com/8.0/nightly/deb/ ./
<chrstphrhrt> ideas?
<chillaranand> how to start wifi hotspot on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ccolorado> I have set up ubuntu to start with my user logged in. Is there a way to majke it start with the user logged in but locked by password ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that seems pointless
<ikonia> you may as well just make the user login
<ikonia> as the login is the same as the lock
<ccolorado> i wouldn't call it pointless
<ccolorado> and its not
<kriskropd> Does anyone have experience with mounting a network solutions ftp access with curlftpfs? for some reason it will not give me anything but access error 530 - works just fine with ftp client and curlftpfs works with my other ftp mounts
<ikonia> in what was is logging someone in and locking the screen better than asking them to login
<frib> i noticed that my laptop doesn't notify my sufficiently in advance when my battery gets low, is there a way to make it do so?
<ccolorado> i want my session to be  loaded while i am getting coffe
<frib> doesn't notify me*
<ikonia> ccolorado: the session should only take a few seconds
<ikonia> ccolorado: you're trying to make a custom login solution to save a few seconds
<varunendra> chillaranand, "System Settings > Network > Wireless > click Use as Hotspot.. button" (nice nick by the way ;p)
<eeee> ccolorado: i agree with ikonia it's nuts, but you could get add gnome-screensaver-command -l , to your ~/.profile
<ccolorado> ikonia: yes so ? people spedn hundreds of dollars on SSDs to save some seconds
<cyber_dweller> hello, trying to understand the procedure of creating an office vpn using strongswan frontend to ipsec. i still haven't got the complete understanding of how does the routing works between strongswan and my services(file sharing, servers and more). lets say we have created a security association between two end points, where would all decrypted packets apear? how would i route them too services or ports? how does it exactly work?
<ikonia> ccolorado: not login session seconds, overall I/O
<ccolorado> eeee: thanks, i was wondering if there was a better way to do it.
<frib> ikonia, i contacted hp about compatibility with intel pci-express wifi cards and they said the only one they have listed is the centrino N2230 -- but that card is not listed on ubuntu website.. do you think it should work anyway?
<ikonia> frib: I suspect so yes
<ccolorado> ikonia: i don't know if you know, but you are trolling.
<ikonia> ccolorado: I'm not trolling anyone/anything
<frib> they put me on hold for about 2 hours ><
<ikonia> frib: tough deal
<Capprentice> Can anyone point me to a up to date Squid Transparent Video Caching tutorial on Ubuntu 14.04!
<frib> ikonia, i know right
<ccolorado> ikonia: you are not adding anything to the discussion except that my question is pointless.
<ikonia> Capprentice: just setup squid as "standard"
<ikonia> ccolorado: I'm advising you that a.) your solution is impactical b.) your information about SSD's for seconds is not really a comparision, so you may want to rethink
<frib> is there any way to modify battery level notifications?
<ikonia> Capprentice: you shouldn't need a special video config, a standard proxy service will cash common content
<Capprentice> I have two nics one is for Internet and another is for LAN. The lan gateway is 10.10.110.1 and the user gets local ips as 10.10.110.65 from the IP pool. How can I setup a system so that LAN users gets videos from Squid cache before they try to fetch from the Internet !
<Capprentice> My english is _____T ! Sorry :(
<ikonia> Capprentice: standard squid proxy setup - nothing fancy needed
<Capprentice> How to do that standard setup.... Im reading this though...http://aacable.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/howto-cache-youtube-with-squid-lusca-and-bypass-cached-videos-from-mikrotik-queue/
<Capprentice> And also tried this - http://ap-isp.blogspot.com/2014/02/squid-proxy-video-cache-server-adeel.html
<Capprentice> Did not worked :\
<ikonia> Capprentice: just setup a squid http proxy
<Capprentice> Point me to a Video guide please :(
<aguitel> how enable multiarch in 14.04?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't need a video guide
<ikonia> you just need a standard squid http proxy
<grako> how do I get hardware accelerated video playback working in the OSS driver on a GCN based GPU, 14.04
<cyber_dweller> hello, trying to understand the procedure of creating an office vpn using strongswan frontend to ipsec. i still haven't got the complete understanding of how does the routing works between strongswan and my services(file sharing, servers and more). lets say we have created a security association between two end points, where would all decrypted packets apear? how would i route them too services or ports? how does it exactly work?
<Jonlee> how can I add something off the internet onto ubuntu software center
<ikonia> Jonlee: you don't
<ikonia> Jonlee: what is it you want/need
<ccolorado> cyber_dweller: does it has to be openswan ?
<cyber_dweller> ccolorado, no
<frib> nobody has any idea why my battery dies without any warning?
<Jonlee> Dell all in one center
<ikonia> all in one center ?
<cyber_dweller> ccolorado, i'm using strongswan because it offers complete solution to my needs ikev1/v2 and pretty simple certificate authority
<ccolorado> cyber_dweller: In my experiecne openvpn has way more documentation and support in linux than openswan.
<ccolorado> cyber_dweller: I see, I have very limited expertise as vpn adminsitration. But my educated guess is ash on #openswan.
<ccolorado> *ask
<cyber_dweller> ccolorado, thank you. nice weekend to all.
<ccolorado> cyber_dweller: np
<Jonlee>  Dell all in one center is what i need ikonia
<ikonia> Jonlee: there doesn't appear to be a linux package for it
<ikonia> Jonlee: it looks like it's windows only
<Jonlee> ok
<ccolorado> Jonlee: There are ways to runing windows software on linux
<grako> how do I get hardware accelerated video playback working in the OSS driver on a GCN based GPU, 14.04
<ccolorado> But its not always a good experience.
<ikonia> Jonlee: that would not be an appropriate solution / suggestion for that software
<ikonia> so disregard
<gt8ost4l> anyone know how i could arrow down in office libre?
<cyber_dweller> Jonlee, what software do  you need to run?
<Jonlee> ok what might they be ccolorado
<Jonlee> Dell all in one center
<cyber_dweller> Jonlee, for what purpose may i ask?
<Jonlee> Printing scanning and faxing all in one program
<ccolorado> Jonlee: you may be better off trying to make that work with linux software.
<grako> How do I get hardware accelerated video playback working on a GCN based GPU  using the oss drivers? 14.04 64 bit.
<davis> hello
 * genii ponders Dell All-In-One devices, CUPS, and SANE
<ccolorado> You may want to google ubuntu printing and or ubuntu scanning.
<cyber_dweller> Jonlee, i also had this issue once found linux alternatives and i'm very happy since.
<davis> i am using two computers, a target and host. The target nfs root mounts it filesystem. We do a build and the new build copies over the entire root fs including the /var dir.  I think this is why I'm getting stale file handles.  I've tried to mount -o remount / but it does help. Any ideas?
<mandy_> Servus
<talgolan65380> How do I get hardware accelerated video playback working on a GCN based GPU  using the oss drivers? 14.04 64 bit.
<mandy_> kann mir bitte einer helfen? Hab kein zugriff auf massenspeicher .... sieht aus als wäre die fs.ko weg ....wie geht das den?????
<eeee> !de | mandy_
<ubottu> mandy_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Jonlee> what did you do cyber_dweller
<LucidGuy> Anyone using zfsonlinux?
<mandy_> ok thx
<MonkeyDust> LucidGuy  are you using lucid server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server
<DJHenjin> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cyber_dweller> Jonlee, found alternatives for scanning and printing
<Jonlee> ok what are they
<cortexman> how do I disable the alt key in the hud
<cyber_dweller> Jonlee, efax and efax-gtk for faxing, sane or other simple alternative for scanning. efax is really cool because you can choose it as a printer and use it as "printer" then a dialer apears on my screen and i fax it. other people on my network also use it. read about it it's really cool once it works.
<ikonia> you can't just use efax
<ikonia> you have to have compatibe hardware
<ikonia> you also need the ability to "dial out"
<DJHenjin> ikonia: a pbx system would classify as "compatible hardware" would it not?
<jhutchins> Jonlee: You can probably use cups for printing and (X)sane for scanning.
<ikonia> DJHenjin: not for a printer
<ikonia> and it's also a paid for service
<DJHenjin> ikonia: for a fax
<ikonia> so if you've bought a printer/fax/scanner to then pay money to use it seems silly
<jhutchins> Jonlee: There are several companies that make printers for dell, Lexmark, Cannon, and Kodac among them, so the actual model number matters.
<DJHenjin> you can set up local pbx type "dial" system over a large lan
<ikonia> pbx over a lan....doesn't help you get to peoples phone lines
<ikonia> it requires a bridge between network -> analog fax phone lines
<jhutchins> DJHenjin: I think what ikonia means is that you need a modem to send a fax (or network access to one).  One might be built into an all-in-one system.
<DJHenjin> ikonia: im not suggesting for faxing out of a corporate system
<ikonia> the efax service is one such option
<ewook> ikonia: you mean POTS?
<Jonlee> ok
<ikonia> DJHenjin: it doesn' tmatter if its corperate or not
<jhutchins> ikonia: So efax is a network fax service?
<Sverdar> anyone know how to disable that fadein effect in ubuntu sounds ? I don't get bells with that active, besides is kinda annoying, is slow
<ikonia> jhutchins: yes, subscription service
<DJHenjin> ikonia: perhaps this theoretical company has 100,000 computers in 500 different locations around the world, dont you think a "fax" over the corporate virtual lan would be a decent solution
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what are you talking about a corperate solution ??? a guy just wants to use his all in one printer to print/scan/fax
<DJHenjin> i was asking regarding the faxing software you mentioned NEEDED hardware or if it could be convinced to use a software solution for "dialing out"
<DJHenjin> a SEPERATE QUESTION
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you can use a software solution to dial out if you have a PXB->analogphone line conversion point
<DJHenjin> i thought i just finished explaining that i didnt give a rats ass about dialing into the actual phone line
<ikonia> if you want to send a fax, you need to
<DJHenjin> but my hardrive just finished backing up so im off to reinstall for the thousandth time in the last 5 months
<jhutchins> hplip will control the fax functions of an HP all-in-one.
<ikonia> jhutchins: sadly doens't work on any of the dells,
<ikonia> which is annoying as it's great on the HP's
<farbod> hi,how can i install ubuntu on my phone?(its Xperia Ion)
<jhutchins> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<farbod> thank you
<SecretFire> what do I have to add to /etc/fstab in order for my external hard drive to permanently mount , I know how to use sudo blkid to find the UUID but im stuck there, any help would be appreciated?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Dells must be made by somebody else then.  Find out who, see if they supply software.  Heck, Dell might, they have linux friendly moments.
<ikonia> SecretFire: use the existing entries as an example
<ikonia> jhutchins: thought they where mostly lexmark and cannon
<SecretFire> ikonia : it says stuff like was on /dev/sdb5 during install
<ikonia> hence the poor linux support
<jhutchins> ikonia: kodak too.
<SecretFire> ikonia : disregard that?
<ikonia> SecretFire: it also has non-comment
<ikonia> jhutchins: didn't know about kodak
<cyber_dweller> ikonia, your right about the bridge. but a modem will work that's why i wrote to this guy to read about it
<KoNode> Sell 150k+ IRC Bots .!!
<Gatis> Hello
<SecretFire> ikonia : dont know what u mean by non comment
<jhutchins> cyber_dweller: To be pedantic, it has to be a "fax modem", but almost all were.
<KoNode> Sell 150k+ IRC Bots .!!
<ikonia> SecretFire: # is a comment meaning it's just text and does nothing
<SecretFire> ah
<Gatis> I had problems with Ubuntu to install ATI x1200 proprietary driver... proprietary driver supports Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron max.
<ikonia> KoNode: ?
<SecretFire> ikonia : im used to seeing */ and */ lol
<Gatis> But on Manjaro XCFE it installed proprietary driver by default
<Gatis> Im so happy
<KoNode> Sell 150k+ IRC Bots .!!
<Gatis> is that possible?
<ikonia> KoNode: what ??
<ewook> KoNode: shut it.
<ikonia> KoNode: I don't understand what you are saying
<ikonia> ewook: no need to talk to someone like that
<ewook> ikonia: spambot mate.
<ikonia> ewook: are you %100 certain ?
<jhutchins> Please ignore the troll.
<ewook> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> ewook: how
<Gatis> Can anyone talk to me?
<jhutchins> Gatis: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ewook> ikonia: in ~1 min the same line will pass by. or depending on the script I might have caused it to be quiet for a small grace perioid.
<ewook> period
<ikonia> ewook: not really certain then are you
<jhutchins> Gatis: What is your actual question.
<KoNode> I`m sell IRC bots for DDOS..
<Gatis> jhutchins, i don't understand
<ewook> ikonia: one can never be certain enough.
<ewook> ikonia: need more proof?
<Gatis> Why on Arch linux my driver is supported but not on Ubuntu
<ikonia> ewook: yeah, as I'm talking to the guy in private
<jhutchins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> ewook: certainly not a bot
<ewook> ikonia: well - close enough.
<loculinux> desde loculinux en guatemala
<OerHeks> !gt
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> guatamala = #ubuntu-gt
<RedSkyDown> hi. how do I search in a file in command line where a string is not there.
<Aaron> RedSkyDown, locate file or whereis file
<Pici> RedSkyDown: what do you mean by "where a string is not there"?
<RedSkyDown> Pici: I want a list of file where max_id string is not found
<RedSkyDown> inside the file
<MonkeyDust> RedSkyDown  that would be with grep -v 'max_id' or so
<blessjah_> RedSkyDown: try this: grep -L max_id
<OerHeks> grep -r "max_id" *
<blessjah_> after do-release-upgrade, 12.04->14.04, I canno login
<RedSkyDown> blessjah_: thank. it work. but missing *
<blessjah_> lightdm says cannot start session, in log it reads: "Failed to find session configuration ubuntu" "Can't find session 'ubuntu'"
<blessjah_> what package provides this session? maybe if i try to reinstall this package
<kostkon> blessjah_, go into tty, then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,   ubuntu-desktop is the metapacakge for the desktop session, you could try reinstalling it
<blessjah_> kostkon: I'll give it a try
<rww> blessjah_: install ubuntu-session
<rww> ubottu: bug 1288903
<ubottu> bug 1288903 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login to lightdm after upgrade to trusty" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288903
<blessjah_> rww: doesn't seem to work, I have nothing but "Ubuntu encountered internal error" message
<kostkon> blessjah_, do a dist-upgrade first in any case
<kostkon> blessjah_, what's the exact error
<rww> (and I'm multitasking while at work, so I'll leave you with kostkon for followup :)
<blessjah_> also, I had bunch of *:i386 packages installed, I'm x86_64, autoremoved them as apt-get suggested
<blessjah_> right after I've installed irssi
<blessjah_> kostkon: notify_osd
<kostkon> blessjah_, ok
<blessjah_> ok, it seems that dist-upgrade worked (cmd is still running, but I alredy can log in), but unity configuration is gone
<blessjah_> not a big problem thou, I kept it close to default anyway
<kostkon> blessjah_, you mean everything's gone to the defaults?
<blessjah_> kostkon: yep
<kostkon> blessjah_, meh not a big deal :P
<blessjah_> not for me
<kostkon> ;)
<blessjah_> kostkon, rww: dist-upgrade helped, but unity config is gone (to default), thank for your help
<kostkon> blessjah_, np
<blessjah_> kostkon, rww: also, I've reinstalled ubuntu-desktop (I've removed some weird fonts and amazon stuff in the past)
<blessjah_> meh, nautilus just crashed
<kostkon> blessjah_, it usually respawns automatically
<blessjah_> not this time
<blessjah_> once again, not a big problem
<TaZeR> hey does anyone know to install grub onto a a live usb with persistance made by the startup disk creator?  So i get a grub menu when it boots instead of the usually install/try screen
<MonkeyDust> TaZeR  not sure if it can be done with startup disk creator, but multisystem does just that (pendrive)
<TaZeR> i mean i created it with startup disk creator incase thats important
<TaZeR> should i install grub to it as sdb or sdb1 for example and how would i create a a grub conf
<MonkeyDust> TaZeR  my tip: erase it and use multisystem
<Beldar> TaZeR, What is the end goal on using this usb with a live?
<TaZeR> Beldar: to have a light portable os
<Jafura> Hello
<TaZeR> and thanks MoneyDust im looking into that tool
<Jafura> I read from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2970228 that Microsoft has added the new ruble sign to a few Windows fonts and keyboard drivers.
<Dasm_> Hi hi
<Jafura> I don’t care for the drivers since I don’t use the official ones, but are there any free fonts for Linux which already have integrated that symbol?
<Dasm_> So, could someone please help me with my install? I'm having partitioning difficulties
<Beldar> TaZeRIt It has limitations, no kernel upgrades and the persistent will fill up and is not cleanable, in other words a limited time and update use is all.
<TaZeR> !report theegirl spambot
<ubottu> TaZeR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> TaZeR: can you please pm me what it sent to you?
<Pici> nm
<TaZeR> im finee with that Beldar, not like there is another alternative im aware of
<ObrienDave> hey Beldar got that grub issue working last night \o/
<Beldar> TaZeR, A full install on a usb is another possibility, has it's smaller limitations in graphic drivers however which can be dealt with.
<TaZeR> well that was my first thought but my usb drive is so slow, the system was unusable
<TaZeR> need that ramdisk power
<Beldar> ObrienDave, Cool, was it the boot partition needed loading?
<pbx> is there any built-in keyboard shortcut for fast-switching users?  or a gnome-do action?
<ObrienDave> Beldar, had him install grub-customizer, picked up the menu info post haste :)
<Beldar> cool
<mmcji> after upgrading to 14.04, i am experiencing lag when hitting return at cli.  If I hit return 4 or five times, i have to wait several seconds for each return key to process.  However, if I sudo su to root, then I do not have the problem at all.  Any ideas?
<pitwalker> How can I enable tty1..tty6 on Ubuntu14.04LTS?
<MonkeyDust> pitwalker  ctrl-alt F1 - F6
<OerHeks> pitwalker, only TTY2/TTY7 works afaik
<kostkon> mmcji, you probably need to clarify first what "at cli" actually means
<Beldar> ObrienDave, They had 4 HD's and did not even know they were running legacy I figured there would be issues, thanks fortaking care of them. ;)
<mmcji> command line interface.  any terminal, xterm, gnome-terminal etc..
<kostkon> mmcji, ok
<pitwalker> whics services must run to achieve to activate via keys???? Keys don't work since dist-upgrade
<pitwalker> i want to use the tty2,3,4
<svvitch> I have kubuntu and accidentally installed gnome-bluetooth, when I try to uninstall it apt-get ask for installation for a lot of other gnome packages https://dpaste.de/dfOX , how to avoid this situation ?
<mmcji> i thought it might be a reverse dns issue, but I don't have the problem as root.  I changed the key slow settings in universal access, logged out and in w/no change.
<mmcji> virtual terminals also exhibit the same behavior.
<Dasm_> Excuse me, - could someone help me with my installation? I keep getting an error
<bprompt> !ask | Dasm_
<ubottu> Dasm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beldar> Dasm_, Give the channel the error and details relevant.
<ashgotti> Hello all. I'm trying to help a client with an install they need help troubleshooting. It is a web server and it was restarted but the page is no longer accessible. They're not running apache but don't have any documentation so I'm trying to figure out what the webserver is. Is there a way to get a list of all available services, not just the ones running?
<svvitch> can somebody help me with this: I have kubuntu and accidentally installed gnome-bluetooth, when I try to uninstall it apt-get ask for installation for a lot of other gnome packages https://dpaste.de/dfOX , how to avoid this situation ?
<ObrienDave> Beldar, my pleasure
<preyalone> How can I set the Files explorer to open a particular folder (e.g. ~/Downloads) by default? This is not easy to Google.
<ashgotti> I'm in the init.d folder and see all the services but don't know which the webserver one is. I know they are running angular.js but that's about it
<Dasm_> I'm getting error 5.. which means that there's an issue with either the drive or the media- I was wondering if I could check the checksum for the image I have burned, re-download the image and re-burn, check the physical disc.. or what?
<genii> ashgotti: initctl list   and service --status-all
<Beldar> svvitch, We ask 10 min per reposting. Rooting the terminal is a bad method use sudo.
<ashgotti> genii: thanks!
<ashgotti> now to figure out what? - and + mean
<Beldar> svvitch, Did the install add those packages?
<Dasm_> Linux hates me :(
<Beldar> Dasm_, Can we keep the emotions to a emotional linux is not sentient.
<Beldar> to a limit*
<svvitch> Beldar: https://dpaste.de/mn3f
<bprompt> Dasm_:    when do you get the error?
<Dasm_> O.o
<genii> asakura2: + is started, - is stopped, ? is unknown
<MonkeyDust> Dasm_  it simply means you're learning something new, like you once had to learn windows or mac
<genii> Meh tab fail
<Dasm_> bprompt:  I get the error when installing, after I choose the keyboard loadout
<svvitch> Beldar: about root, I'll be very careful :)
<bprompt> Dasm_:    using a usb install?
<Beldar> svvitch, totally different, does not answer my question and is still a rooted teerminal.
<Dasm_> bprompt: DVD
<preyalone> AskUbuntu implies that Nautilus is still Ubuntu's default file manager under the hood. Is this still true in 14.04?
<Beldar> svvitch, If you were being careful you would not be rooting the terminal.
<MonkeyDust> preyalone  yes, but it's now called 'files'
<Beldar> this s not debian
<Beldar> is*
<svvitch> Beldar: ok, now I use sudo :)
<kostkon> preyalone, for now yes, in the future there will be a new file manager for unity8
<bprompt> Dasm_:     .... tried ... maybe using an usb?  you can burn the iso to an usb stick.... 2gbs or more in size will do... just to rule out any dvd spinning delays or scratches on the media
<preyalone> MonkeyDust: thanks. also, love that show. also, "Files" is nigh un-Googlable as a program :P
<svvitch> Beldar: explain me pleas what to do ?
<Dasm_> bprompt:  i did it with imgburn which has a hash check at the end of burn
<Beldar> svvitch, I have asked you some simple questions, is english your default language, we have to communicate clearly?
<Dasm_> And I don't have a USB drive handy
<bastl> during upgrade 12.04 -> 14.04 I had a power outage. After resume, and login desktop does not start ...
<bastl> power outage occured during configuring packages...
<svvitch> Beldar: no, sorry it's not default lang :(
<bastl> at 70% or so ...
<Beldar> svvitch, What isd?
<Beldar> is*
<bprompt> Dasm_:      can you afford bandwidth wise a network installation?   that is, installing from online sources just using the network install option
<kostkon> bastl, go into tty, e.g. ctrl+alt+f2  and give:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to resume the upgrade
<Dasm_> bprompt:  sure
<Dasm_> I'll try it now, I'm on my laptop
<svvitch> Beldar: romanian russian
<Beldar> !rs | svvitch
<ubottu> svvitch: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Beldar> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<svvitch> ubottu:  ahahaha
<bprompt> Dasm_:    http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<bastl> kostkon: thanks, did that already without effect. dist-upgrade says everything is fine ....
<kostkon> bastl, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> bastl, Get to a tty and run sudo apt-get -f install  and pray
<kostkon> bastl, then try doing a sudo apt-get install -f
<kostkon> oh Beldar said it first
<genii> bastl: If you can ctrl-alt-f1 to console, can try: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-copy    and then put an older one back that has valid install stauses: sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status     and then retry all the usual apt-get -f install and so on
<bastl> apt-get upgrafde or install -f has no effect ...
<bastl> genii: ill try that
<Beldar> bastl, no install -f was suggested
<Beldar> err my mistake
<missvaleska> why does nautilus hate right clicking?
<missvaleska> When ever I do it nautilus completely freezes if not crashes.
 * Beldar is at the start of caffeine loading
 * genii slides Beldar a fresh mug
 * ObrienDave is in the middle of a major caffeine fix ;P
<Beldar> missvaleska, See if the guest account is the same.
<Beldar> robothead, Are you human?
<raggg> i am getting a black screen if i unplug x230 laptop from dock while suspended and then resume, has anyone managed to solve this issue?
<ntvalk> hey
<preyalone> configured nautilus to open ~/Downloads by default, according to various tutorials. but my configuration file seems to have no effect. rebooted and everything. https://gist.github.com/mcandre/595117b643ba456d0470
<preyalone> er, maybe ~ is a bad idea in a conf file
<preyalone> would $HOME be better?
<preyalone> or even just 'Downloads'?
<bastl> still no luck. seems to me that gnome does not start correctly ...
<mrvadon> hello everyone
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<preyalone> manually running `nautilus --new-window $HOME/Downloads` in a terminal works. seems that the Nautilus icon on the Unity dock isn't respecting my configuration file
<bastl> damnit so long that I fiddled around with linuxes ...
<bastl> where can I see logs of desktop startup ??
<bastl> how can I soft-reset X (former alt-ctrl-backspace)
<bastl> ?
<malkauns> bastl: sudo service lightdm restart
<th3raid0r> Hi guys! I am currently having difficulty with GRUB2 and UEFI. It is simply this, for some reason, grub doesn't know where it's config is unless I manually define it on boot (using the configfile command). Where would I go ahead and update it so that it will boot without manual intervention?
<bastl> malkauns: thanks
<bastl> what about logs ?
<bastl> during login it freezes
<bastl> ( i mean graphical login)
<mrvadon> 010111010000111110101010101000010111111010101010000101111010101010101
<malkauns> hmm
<malkauns> u have an nvidia gpu?
<bastl> dunno
<bastl> desktop computer is quite old
<malkauns> u should know :)
<malkauns> ah
<MonkeyDust> malkauns  please say 'you', not 'u'
<bastl> since I work as profeesional, I dont care so much about "playing aroung" with my home IT ... ;-)
<mrvadon> who uses tmux?
<Beldar> mrvadon, This is support not polling, state the issue for help.
<MonkeyDust> mrvadon  ask your question to find out
<Eray> Hello, anyone can help me for SAMBA ?
<Eray> Hello, anyone can help me for SAMBA ?
<Eray> its important pls.. :(
<Beldar> Eray, Not without a description to the channel
<Beldar> Eray, And no pleading please.
<MonkeyDust> Eray  let's hear it!
<Eray> ok sorry, My problem with permissions. My network is; Windows8 - Ubuntu. I'm using Samba. When (Windows8) create, (Ubuntu) can edit. When (Ubuntu) create, (Windows) can't edit
<Eray> When Windows created a file, its myusername:users
<Eray> When Ubuntu created a file, its myusername:myusername
<MonkeyDust> Eray  are you now in ubuntu or in windows?
<Eray> ubuntu
<Eray> windows8 pc near to me, on my friend
<th3raid0r> Hi guys! I am currently having difficulty with GRUB2 and UEFI. It is simply this, for some reason, grub doesn't know where it's config is unless I manually define it on boot (using the configfile command). Where would I go ahead and update it so that it will boot without manual intervention? Additional details: EFI partition is present and functioning, single hard disk, 0,0 is EFI partition. 0,1 is /. 0,2 is /home. 0,3 is SWAP. No o
<preyalone> looks like there are several nautilus configuration files: nautilus-autorun-software.desktop  nautilus-connect-server.desktop  nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<preyalone> nautilus-classic.desktop           nautilus.desktop                 nautilus-home.desktop
<Eray> How can I add access myusername group in samba ?
<preyalone> which one controls the folder that opens when i click the dock icon?
<th3raid0r> preyalone, nautilus.desktop
<juniour> hi i am modifing sudoers for a user , i give user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL . but it ask for password y?? where i am doing mistake
<Eray> anyone can help for samba ?
<knv> rfhchchjv
<juniour> ??
<knv> tvfvbf
<Beldar> juniour, No password is a bad idea.
<Slart> juniour: you did log out and in again?
<juniour> Beldar test i iwll remove, just for test purpose leaning
<aguitel> laptop asus X550LA mouse touchpad not working ,anyone know this?
<juniour> Slart nope
<juniour> i need to relogin to take effect??
<Slart> juniour: these kind of things might need you to login again
<juniour> got it bro :)
<MonkeyDust> juniour  IF linux allows you to disable the password completely
<bastl> I have a broken system after broked release-upgrade. I wonder about xorg config. someone wanna chack my latest xorg.log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8056130 ??
<juniour> andother question, if i give su and i give admin passord it give authentication failure y???
<bastl> actually I see a backuped xorg.conf, but no current !?
<Slart> juniour: oh.. and make sure you're using visudo to edit the sudoers file.. not regular gedit or something like that
<juniour> yep sudo visudo . i dit it
<MonkeyDust> juniour  methinks you're ruining your system
<juniour> MonkeyDust why i get autnetication failure for su ??
<Slart> juniour: and I think your line has to be after the admin-line.. or it might be overwritten by the admin settings
<varunendra> juniour, If that user needs YOU to do that for them, they clearly are not familiar with Linux. So what you are doing by allowing NOPASSWD for ALL, is a guarantee of a severy broken system in a few weeks if not days.
<MonkeyDust> juniour  and if you are the 'expert' and have to ask such questions, i guess it's a *very* bad thing to do
<juniour> varunendra i am running my another ubuntu in virtualbox. i am doing all test for learning purpose no one asked me anything. i know all consiquences and security
<preyalone> th3raid0r: works for me! https://github.com/mcandre/dotfiles/blob/master/nautilus.desktop
<hellslinger> hi guys, does anyone know why a process started by an init.d script takes 50% cpu (it waits for network connection) but if it is started on command line by user, it takes 0% ??
<varunendra> juniour, it's fine then, as long as it is limited to experiments on a non-critical system. :)
<Beldar> preyalone, Not even a related issue, please help where you know exactly only.
<juniour> varundra who the hell will give nopasswd to critical system,they might be fool :)
<attika> st
<attika> www.europeserv.org
<attika> www.europeserv.org
<attika> www.europeserv.org
<attika> www.europeserv.org
<attika> www.europeserv.org
<unopaste> attika you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<juniour> attika dont spam
<Eray> anyone can help for my samba problem ?
<Eray> i descripted
<MonkeyDust> Eray  press the up key to repeat the question
<Eray> i paste to laravel.io/bin :)
<Eray> wait 1m
<ObrienDave> and then what?
<Eray> my samba problem: http://laravel.io/bin/937dR
<MonkeyDust> Eray  we don't like walls of text
<Eray> but its problem paste bin ?
<Eray> i writed small text at top. I said at top "When ubuntu created a file, windows 8 can't edit"
<th3raid0r> Hi guys! I am currently having difficulty with GRUB2 and UEFI. It is simply this, for some reason, grub doesn't know where it's config is unless I manually define it on boot (using the configfile command). Where would I go ahead and update it so that it will boot without manual intervention? Additional details: EFI partition is present and functioning, single hard disk, 0,0 is EFI partition. 0,1 is /. 0,2 is /home. 0,3 is SWAP. No o
<varunendra> juniour, in reply to "who the hell will give nopasswd..." - apparently, all the gui 3g modem applications that I have tried so far do, e.g. Mobile Partner :p
<rww> th3raid0r: your message got cut off at "0,3 is SWAP. No o"
<rww> (IRC has a 512-byte total message length limit, including protocol overhead)
<Dasm_> UGH, my partitions are a mess now
<Eray> my samba problem: When Ubuntu create a file;   file user: myusername   file group: myusername   Windows 8 can't edit/modify.
<MonkeyDust> Eray  maybe the people in ##windows know how windows works
<Eray> problem is in samba
<Eray> I must add myusername support in samba
<Eray> but how :(
<MonkeyDust> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Eray> ty
<Beldar> Dasm_, The key here is details, can we get there rather than comments that have no value?
<Eray> How can I add to my user a group ?
<Eray> I want add nogroup to my user
<Beldar> this is not chat
<Slart> Eray: isn't there a "groups" command?
<Dasm_> Beldar:  my partitions are being formatted in a way that aren't recognized by windows, and I don't know how to properly format in linux. Basically my HDDs (3 of them) are divided up into seperate partitions
<swede30> hello channel!
<Beldar> th3raid0r, I would use the bootrepair app and the bootinfo summary only, no fixes and post that at the ubuntu forum with UEFI in the header, great helpers there focused on this.
<Eray> I used "usermod -g nogroup eray" but when I used "groups", I can't see nogroup
<Slart> Eray: or perhaps usermod is a better choice
<Slart> Eray: you logged in and out?
<Beldar> Dasm_, Windows does not recognize linux ext type partitions, can you be more clear?
<Eray> oh no, ok I'm trying
<ObrienDave> Dasm_, can you run gparted and paste screenshots?
<Dasm_> I can't run anything right now- So I just installed ubuntu on a partition, and I used /dev/sda  - so it installed, and when i rebooted, it went straight to windows?
<Beldar> Dasm_, Be sure that HD is first read in the bios.
<halvtand> Hello channel. I am pretty much a newbie ubuntu user and am in need of assistance. I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS. A while ago I purchased the game Planet Stronhold from Humble bundle and have been trying to install it ever since. I've followed some guides on how to install from .tar.bz, but I can only extract the files, after that I cannot figure out how to continue. Could anyone be so kind and walk me through
<halvtand> this?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Dasm_ From a live, this would be really helpful to see.
<ubottu> Dasm_ From a live, this would be really helpful to see.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> !tar | halvtand
<ubottu> halvtand: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rww> They already extracted it, Beldar.
<juniour> MonkeyDust test ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL . i restarted but sudo prompt for passwd y??
<Beldar> rww, We don;t know if extracted correctly however.
<juniour>  test ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL . i restarted but sudo prompt for passwd y??
<halvtand> Beldar Thank you for the tip, I'll check it out and report back shortly.
<Dasm_> I chaned the boot device to the HDD with the partition that contains ubuntu and then booted, now I'm looking at a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<MonkeyDust> juniour  yes, i think linux prevents it, like that well known command cannot be executed
<Beldar> halvtand, Once extracted it has to be built I would assume, most tar do.
<rah> I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04
<Beldar> Dasm_, What type of partition was ubuntu installed in?
<Dasm_> I'm really not sure, it was installed onto one of my secondary HDDs
<Beldar> Dasm_, Was there an unallocated space or did you use the install alongside option?
<rah> the upgrade program has lots of errors about not being able to download Packages files from gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<rah> how can I upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04?
<Dasm_> I used the net installer because I was getting error 5
<Beldar> rah, Did you use the eol upgrade?
<Dasm_> OKAY awesome, I selected something wrong apparently, now I have a bootloader
<MonkeyDust> rah  you can't, fresh install is adviced
<rah> dafuq?
<rah> I've done it before
<rah> a number of times
<Beldar> rah, NO swearing please.
<Slart> !13.04
<ObrienDave> !eol
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rah> Beldar: what do you mean by "use" the "eol upgrade"?
<Beldar> !eol | rah
<ubottu> rah: please see above
<CodeGosu> i did run grub repair, i dont have windows in boot loader, here is my df -h
<CodeGosu> http://pastebin.com/CttfFKeK
<CodeGosu> /dev/sdb5 is my windows drive, how can i add it to grub?
<myraft> hello, really stuck with 14.04. The logon screen is frozen. Can not put username / password. I can ssh to the the machine from another machine.
<Slart> rah: you'll have to set your system to use the old-archives repository so you can do the upgrade.. it's a manual change you'll have to do then I think it'll work
<myraft> Any help / idea will be highly appreciated
<fission6> how do i start something via command line in /etc/init/
<Beldar> CodeGosu, Bootrepair generates the bootinfo summary can you post it?
<myraft> @fission6: init.d/start
<fission6> ?
<fission6> i have a .conf in /etc/init/
<fission6> ie /etc/init/uwsgi.con
<fission6> ie /etc/init/uwsgi.conf
<rah> Beldar: there is no information on the EOLUpgrades page on upgrading from 13.04
<myraft> hello, really stuck with 14.04. The logon screen is frozen. Can not put username / password. I can ssh to the the machine from another machine. Any help ?
<Beldar> rah, You just need the sources list change it is the same for all releases.
<MonkeyDust> rah  you'd have to upgrade to 13.10, but that's !eol too
<halvtand> Beldar, What I got from the page was that .tar.bz2 can either be extracted with archive manager or with some code via the terminal. I used the archive manager. I've also moved the whole extracted directory to the desktop for convenience. The guides I've read tells me to find a file with a "ls command". I don't really know what that is, or how to find it.
<finlstrm> any one having suspend/resumes issues with trusty kernel 3.13.0-34?
<rah> Beldar: so it has to be done by dist-upgrade?
<rah> Beldar: the updater program just won't work?
<Beldar> rah, dist-upgrade is an in distro command.
<ObrienDave> rah, sudo update-manager -d, iirc
<rah> Beldar: I don't understand what you mean
<rah> ObrienDave: that will work having changed sources.list?
<Beldar> rah, after a OS goes eol you  have no access to the ubuntu repos with a standard sources list
<Dasm_> Okay, so I installed 14.03.1 - and I got a boot menu, so I booted into ubuntu- and now I'm at a command line prompt- Did I install something wrong?
<Beldar> <rah> Beldar: I don't understand what you mean you used dist-upgrade as conceptually it is an actual command is all
<myraft> folks - any help. Stuck on login screen. Keyboard / mouse won't respond. I can ssh to the machine
<rah> Beldar: I don't need access to the ubnutu repos; the update-manager does
<Beldar> rah, not for an eol upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> rah  fresh install takes about 15 minutes, that's less than the time you spent here
<ObrienDave> rah, sudo update-manager -c
<Beldar> rah, You have only one sources.list it needs to be changed for an eol upgrade.
<rah> MonkeyDust: I think your estimate is a gross under-estimate
<rah> what's the code name for 13.10?
<finlstrm> rah: when using an SSD an/or USB install stick... perfect estimate
<rah> saucy apparently
<rah> finlstrm: I disagree
<MonkeyDust> rah  please continue rejecting every and any advice you're getting here
<CodeGosu> bootinfo summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/8056407/
<rah> MonkeyDust: please continue giving poor advice :-)
<ObrienDave> rah, you can disagree all you like, you'll just irritate people who are trying to help you for free
<rww> I don't think meta-arguments like this are going to get anyone anywhere, folks.
<myraft> @monkeydust:  really stuck with 14.04. The logon screen is frozen. Can not put username / password. I can ssh to the the machine from another machine. Any help ?
<krizoek> good day. "Ubuntu, a widely used and influential GNU/Linux distribution, has installed surveillance code. When the user searches her own local files for a string using the Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu sends that string to one of Canonical's servers. (Canonical is the company that develops Ubuntu.)" is there a way to disable information to be sent to the canonical servers?
<finlstrm> myraft: have you reseated your keyboard and mouse
<myraft> @finlstrm: yeah
<Slart> krizoek: isn't it one of the unity "lenses" ?
<Octavian> Hello
<krizoek> im not sure Slart
<ObrienDave> Slart, krizoek, yea, easy to remove
<finlstrm> myraft: run lsusb while ssh into the box, see if they are detected
<myraft> something is not right, the resolution is also messed up on the logon screeen
<krizoek> is it called unity lenses?
<rah> apt keeps trying to download armhf Packages files
<rww> krizoek: I believe there's an option in the Privacy window of System Settings to disable remote searches. Not 100% sure, since I don't use Unity.
<myraft> @finlstrm: doing so now. Thanks
<rah> I forget how to modify the arch list for multiarch
<rah> how do I do that?
<finlstrm> myraft: no problem
<krizoek> ok
<marek_> quit
<rww> rah: dpkg --add-architecture and dpkg --remove-architecture
<krizoek> ty
<Slart> krizoek: I think that's the term they use, yes
<rah> rww: thanks
<rah> rww: is there a configuration file where that's stored?
<Beldar> CodeGosu, Heh that is a mess but try sudo update-grub
<rww> rah: I believe so, but --remove-architecture does additional checking to make sure no packages from that architecture are installed before removing to prevent issues, so I'd stick to that
<myraft> @finlstrm: did that. Any idea?
<rah> mmm
<finlstrm> myraft: your keyboard and mouse were there?
<rah> rww: do you know what the file is, just out of interest?
<CodeGosu> basicaly i moved 2 harddrives from one pc to another, it can see linux on one drive and boot from it, i can acess windows partition but cant add it to boot.  usualy easy way to fix it is to install new windows somewhere that will fix boot for all avalible windows instalations, then to grub-repair from live linux, but i was wondering if ther was any faster way
<halvtand> Beldar, What I got from the page was that .tar.bz2 can either be extracted with archive manager or with some code via the terminal. I used the archive manager. I've also moved the whole extracted directory to the desktop for convenience. The guides I've read tells me to find a file with a "ls command". I don't really know what that is, or how to find it.
<myraft> @finlstrm: I am not sure I follow your question/.?
<myraft> I did lsusb command before and after plugin
<Beldar> halvtand, I have rarely had to mess with a tar, and never this game, so not much I can do.
<halvtand> beldar, alright, thanks anyway.
<ObrienDave> halvtand, ls is the directory LiSt command
<Dasm_> does the net booter not download a GUI?
<ObrienDave> Dasm_, eventually, yes
<Dasm_> I have work to do?
<Beldar> CodeGosu, What has a sudo update-grub shown, not I use your nick to address you.
<CodeGosu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-26-generic
<CodeGosu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-26-generic
<CodeGosu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-24-lowlatency
<CodeGosu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-24-lowlatency
<CodeGosu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-24-generic
<CodeGosu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-24-generic
<CodeGosu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-18-lowlatency
<unopaste> CodeGosu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Slart> Dasm_: it uses a text-based installer if that's what you mean.. but it will be happy to install a gui like gnome or unity for you
<Dasm_> Slart:  When I log in with my username and password, I only have a command line
<ObrienDave> halvtand, most Linux packages are not installed like windows. you find the executable shell file and run it
<halvtand> ObrienDave: In the directory I got from ectracting the .tar.bz2 I have three folders, three html shortcuts (none with instructions) and two files ending with .py and .sh. Could it be any of those?
<Beldar> CodeGosu, You have a terrible mess there, I don't have the patience nor time to figure it out, I doubt anyone here will touch it to be honest.
<netlar> Anyone have success getting bluetooth speakers working with 14.04?
<ObrienDave> halvtand, the .sh
<ObrienDave> halvtand, .sh means SHell file. .py is PYthon
<Adam_ActiveState> any idea if Ubuntu is going to have any issues on the new displays and graphics cards on the Asus NX500?
<Slart> Dasm_: not sure what happened then.. it's been quite a while since I used the minimal installer... I usually just go with a full install and a usb-stick
<Adam_ActiveState> it's a 4K display
<Dasm_> apparently I have to apt-get
<felipealmeida> what is the channel for ubuntu touch?
<Slart> Dasm_: there might be a meta package you can install.. try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.325 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ObrienDave> felipealmeida, #ubuntu-touch
<felipealmeida> ObrienDave: thanks
<Slart> Dasm_: that should give you all the stuff from a normal desktop install
<Slart> Dasm_: (if that's what you want)
<Dasm_> awesoe
<Adam_ActiveState> ?
<Dasm_> Uhmm- I have to, I've never used linux before and I haven't used a command line since DOS in 93
<Slart> Dasm_: then go with the ubuntu-desktop package.. that's a good starting point if you're new to linux
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: you're in the right place though
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Right click -> "open with run software". Computer loads for a few seconds and then nothing.
<Adam_ActiveState> people here can walk you through everything
<Dasm_> I still can't believe linux distros are free.. like.. a free OS
<ObrienDave> Dasm_, or if you prefer a more windows looking desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: spread the word
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: I'd keep to Unity on Ubuntu
<Dasm_> Unity engine?
<Dasm_> like... the game engine?
<Adam_ActiveState> desktop env
<kostkon> Dasm_, Unity desktop
<Slart> Dasm_: same name, different thing
<ObrienDave> unity is the name of the default Ubuntu desktop
<Adam_ActiveState> Unity is overused in the industry
<Adam_ActiveState> it's an IoC framework it Microsoft as well
<Dasm_> I would actually rather have something that looks different than windows
<kostkon> Adam_ActiveState, it's one of those words yeah
<marvin-hh> Dasm_: the reasoning is very simple; nobody provided a working operating system, so a nerd built one. Other nerds followed.
<flashcactus> o/ Dasm_
<Dasm_> HEY! I can install Xubuntu desktop.. is that what I want?
<ObrienDave> Dasm_, most 'buntus are the same core system just different desktops. i use XFCE, xubuntu
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: you want unity
<flashcactus> Dasm_, it's not the whole thing
<ObrienDave> xubuntu ;P
<kostkon> Dasm_, give unity a test drive first imho
<flashcactus> Dasm_, you do not want unity
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: you'll experience the least amount of friction
<marvin-hh> My Xorg uses 2.2GB of memory.
<Dasm_> Okay.. hold one... I have a selection screen for a bunch of software to install
<Beldar> OH boy the channel fills with garbage answering off topic with off topic wonderful
<marvin-hh> Can you provide any reason for it doing that?
<flashcactus> Anyway, can anyone provide a diff between the netinst version and the dvd version?
<Adam_ActiveState> Beldar: how meta of you
<marvin-hh> Why don't you have in your release notes that Xorg is full of memory leaks?
<nge3074> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<BrakeDancer> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WIL
<HondaCD70> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BA
<HalfTunn> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL P
<Kamode> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTA
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<nge3074> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<HalfTunn> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL P
<Kamode> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTA
<HondaCD70> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BA
<BrakeDancer> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WIL
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<HalfTunn> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL P
<Kamode> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTA
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<kostkon> oh dear
<nge3074> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<ccn6192> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<BrakeDancer> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WIL
<HalfTunn> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL P
<MailME> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Right click -> "open with run software". Computer loads for a few seconds and then nothing.
<nge3074> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<HalfTunn> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL P
<BrakeDancer> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WIL
<MailME> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<ccn6192> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<MailME> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<BrakeDancer> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WIL
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<Harnigan> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS 
<whyth> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<flashcactus> dammit, botswarms
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<WashBeson> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS TH
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<mommaG> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<PhuPhoJaaN> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<WashBeson> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS TH
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<mommaG> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<PhuPhoJaaN> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL
<WashBeson> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS TH
<Renny> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE 
<mommaG> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PRE
<PhuPhoJaaN> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL
<xbn1262> CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PREVAIL! CRUCIFY BASTARD CHRIST SATAN IS THE LORD AND WILL PR
<Slart> yea, that will get people to wake up.. mass spam on IRC.. that'll get us on the news =)
<marvin-hh> As if an op is going to help against that.
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Right click -> "open with run software". Computer loads for a few seconds and then nothing.
<Dasm_> Basic Ubuntu server.. Kubuntu actove/desktop, ubuntu, Muthbuntu, Ubuntu GNOME desktop, video creation and editing suite... and so or manual package selection
<flashcactus> I've seen a similar thing on another net recently
<ObrienDave> halvtand, which program is it?
<finlstrm> guess spam is unavoidable no mater where you go
<rww> marvin-hh: thankfully cmode +r helps rather well :)
<marvin-hh> flashcactus: it's just a way to exchange messages.
<rww> thanks for the highlight MonkeyDust :)
<marvin-hh> rww: I don't think it does.
<Slart> Dasm_: go with regular ubuntu for now.. you can install other environments later and try those out if you want
<flashcactus> Dasm_, I'd suggest xubuntu
<Dasm_> I went with manual package selection... did i goof?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, you prolly did
<rww> marvin-hh: apparently you live in an alternate universe where they're still spamming then. oh well.
<marvin-hh> rww: the goal of the botnet owner is to communicate its messages to at least one other node.
<Slart> Dasm_: nah.. those are just kind of shortcuts.. you can install them manually
<marvin-hh> rww: are you saying that it stopped this across the whole network?
<marvin-hh> rww: or just in this channel?
<ObrienDave> Dasm_, you should stick to the defaults for now
<marvin-hh> rww: additionally, there are many more IRC networks.
<flashcactus> Get it all together first, then figure out what of that you want and what you do not.
<marvin-hh> rww: all in all together, the botnet will live on.
<Dasm_> I just want something super lightweight to game on
<rww> marvin-hh: Cool story bro. Back to Ubuntu support now, I guess.
<marvin-hh> rww: like I said: an op is not going to help.
<marvin-hh> rww: I asked a question. Nobody answered.
<Dasm_> Windows is a freaking pig
<ObrienDave> dasm, super lightweight is lubuntu-desktop
<Slart> can we please stop lecturing the ops on irc-operations? I think they can handle it
<marvin-hh> Dasm_: Windows is the premier gaming platform.
<flashcactus> Dasm_, LXDE and XFCE are among the lightest UIs around
<flashcactus> so xubuntu or lubuntu
<Dasm_> I play KSP which is supported by Linux
<marvin-hh> Dasm_: or buy a PS4. Linux is potentially a good platform, but not in its current form.
<flashcactus> Linux is sufficiently goosd for me.
<Dasm_> KSP actually runs better on linux
<Adam_ActiveState> marvin-hh: it's in the best shape it's ever been in and adoption is only accellerating
<flashcactus> It does
<flashcactus> At least the x64 version
<rww> marvin-hh: Okay. I'm not sure how you get from "Nobody answered my question" to "I am exempt from #ubuntu being an Ubuntu support channel only", but perhaps you would like to move to #ubuntu-offtopic for your non-support discussion regardless.
<Slart> Dasm_: KSP works just fine in gnome for me.. it probably works ok in unity as well
<ObrienDave> halvtand, , which program is it?
<Dasm_> OKAY, I'm back at the command line.. what do?
<marvin-hh> rww: I believe you were the one explaining that +r helps. I merely corrected you.
<IdleOne> All this off topic discussion makes me itchy. When I get itchy I need to scratch.
<flashcactus> The DE doesn't matter as long as it doesn't eat too much resources
<Beldar> lol
<Slart> Dasm_: if you want regular ubuntu...    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rww> marvin-hh: and if you stopped there and weren't just now talking about Linux's suitability as a gaming platform, I wouldn't have said what I just said.
<flashcactus> Unity, Gnome3 and especially KDE are quite resource-heavy
<ObrienDave> rut roh, IdleOne is getting itchy ;P
<marvin-hh> rww: someone was asking about that...
<marvin-hh> rww: why would we misrepresent Linux for something it is not?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<flashcactus> or lubuntu-desktop
<marvin-hh> rww: I cannot even buy a graphics card which has Linux support on the box.
<ObrienDave> marvin-hh, it is NOT part of Ubuntu support
<reisio> marvin-hh: sure you can
<marvin-hh> ObrienDave: then why don't you tell that to the first person who asked, and not me?
<Dasm_> unable to locate package xubuntu
<marvin-hh> reisio: prove it.
<reisio> Dasm_: xubuntu-desktop
<flashcactus> Dasm_, you can install all three if you want, then choose which you like best
<reisio> marvin-hh: it'd be hard to find one that wasn't supported, GNU/Linux supports more hardware than any other
<Dasm_> Ohh my goodness all of those lines of text
<flashcactus> Dasm_, so sudo apt-get install {x,l,}ubuntu-desktop
<marvin-hh> reisio: nvidia did not list Linux support on their retail graphics card boxes.
<marvin-hh> reisio: and neither did AMD.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Can you please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks.
<Dasm_> Okay, so which ones am I looking at ? xubuntu, ubuntu, and... gnome?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu, lubuntu, unity
<flashcactus> Dasm_, ?
<flashcactus> ah.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: just to get this straight: you think that hardware support for Linux is off-topic here?
<Dasm_> I'll do lubuntu next
<flashcactus> (Xubuntu/lubuntu/ubuntu)-desktop
<reisio> marvin-hh: well there's nothing on the box for my computer that says it can add numbers
<flashcactus> Dasm_, install them all at once
<marvin-hh> reisio: there was for mine.
<reisio> marvin-hh: sure there was :p
<flashcactus> Dasm_, sudo apt-get install {x,l,}ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Discussions "about" linux hardware support, not tech support for hardware, is offtopic in #ubuntu, yes.  Just like discussions "about" Ubuntu are offtopic.  This is a techincal support channel.
<marvin-hh> reisio: I bought an Intel CPU and it comes with warranty. The product specifications says that it can compute using a particular language.
<reisio> marvin-hh: be interesting when a cpu is a computer :D but we digress...
<rah> what's the progam that does an full upgrade?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm trying to setup static IPs on my Ubuntu 14.04 server, and I'm running into an issue where it always waits for 60+ seconds on boot. I'll pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces file, but is there something else I should be doing?
<kardan> just to let you know: I got rid of the 'Noo file name for libss2' issue with 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives && dpkg -i libss2_1.42.9-3ubuntu1_i386.deb libc6_2.17-93ubuntu4_i386.deb' - luckily I had several versions of libc6 lying around.
<Slart> !upgrade | rah
<ubottu> rah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marvin-hh> rah: do-release-upgrade, but it doesn't work.
<ObrienDave> rah, sudo update-manager -c
<Dasm_> Linux rocks.. all hail pinguin
<Dasm_> penguin
<rah> marvin-hh: why doesn't it work?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, lol.
<marvin-hh> rah: for proof, see launchpad and search for upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.
<rah> ObrienDave: update-manager is trying to calculate an upgrade between versions and is taking forever
<flashcactus> Dasm_, His name is Tux BTW
<ObrienDave> rah, patience, grasshopper ;P
<marvin-hh> rah: it doesn't work because QA in Ubuntu is of low or non-existing quality. Naturally, the ops in this channel disagree.
<Dasm_> flashcactus: I'm already in the middle of installing xubuntu, so I can't but I understand that it's super minimalistic, so it should be fine- it uses less resources that way
<rah> p*ss off
<rah> I can just se apt
<HorizonXP> here's my etc/network/interfaces - http://pastebin.com/A1qTzMEj
<Dasm_> I have 8GB ram.. but I'm pretty stingy
<marvin-hh> Warning someone for an upgrade is being helpful.
<marvin-hh> rah: do you think it's helpful when I warned you for the upgrade and provided you with instructions on how to verify it?
<HorizonXP> not sure what I'm doing wrong here, it's annoying to ahve to wait for the network upon boot
<kardan> lol
 * Beldar will be glad when the kindergartens resume service.
<Flannel> alright folks, nothing to see here, move along.
 * ObrienDave can't wait for all schools to start ;P
<flashcactus> Dasm_, xfce is NOT super-minimalistic. Even LXDE isn't.
<reisio> flashcactus: it is compared to some things, and not to others
<ObrienDave> flashcactus, no, but much more so than Unity
<Dasm_> ideally.. i would only have a web-browser, networking services, hardware drivers.. and that's it
<flashcactus> But what they are is very resource-efficient
<HorizonXP> ah fudge
<Beldar> HorizonXP, How long are you waiting?
<flashcactus> So they won't eat up all your precious RAM :P
<HorizonXP> eth4... there's no eth4, it's eth3
<HorizonXP> Beldar: i fixed it. I was trying a number of things, and finally got to a config that I figured should work, except I still had a typo.
<Dasm_> could I in theory build my own buntu that only has what I want it to have?
<Beldar> cool
<HorizonXP> fixing the typo with my new config fixes my issue
<MonkeyDust> Dasm_  peppermint linux sounds like what you want
<vsuojanen> ú
<Adam_ActiveState> Dasm_: if you want a cheap experiment, try elementaryos on a chromebook
<Adam_ActiveState> they just released a beta
<Adam_ActiveState> the big plus is that they support those machines' hardware well
<Dasm_> Is xfce anything worth trying?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, you can, from that netinst package. But I suggest you get some experiennce with linux first sot that you actuallly know what you need/don't need
<rah> do-release-upgrade appears to be working
<rah> what's the GUI release upgrade program called?
<Slart> Dasm_: install it and see.. you can have several desktop environments installed side by side
<Dasm_> Okay.. my desktop just rebooted.. and on the left side of the screen is a long stream of text that is just "ing"
<rantic> Hi everyone, I installed Ubuntu Minimal on my computer and I've installed Xorg and Fluxbox, when I execute startx.. I have no idea why it knows to launch fluxbox? which file would be storing this?
<Slart> rah: update-manager?
<rah> Slart: I don't believe that's the program
<rah> Slart: update-maanger is the program that updates packages
<kontoo> how can i disable non critical kernel updates on ubuntu 14.04 server edition?
<rah> Slart: I believe it's a different program tha upgrades between rleases
<kontoo> what's the point of this nonsense kernel updates that bump an ABI version
<kontoo> like i want to restart a _server_ every other day
<Beldar> kontoo, How would you know what is not critical?
<kontoo> urgency=medium
<Beldar> or would a script know
<kontoo> or does that read "critical update"?
<rantic> kontoo: you know you don't have to reboot just because that update is pushed
<kontoo> rantic: yeah true
<kontoo> but isn't there an option to only get security updates?
<Dasm_> How long does this unpacking, selecting, preparing thing go on for?
<reisio> Dasm_: for what, xubuntu?
<reisio> xubuntu-desktop, was it?
<Dasm_> yes
<rantic> kontoo: You can set your OS to lock updates to your kernel if it bugs you, it's way too hard for them to prioritize what is/isn't urgent in this case. It's too contexual a topic
<flashcactus> Dasm_, depends on the package size and your connection. Can take anywhere from a few seconds to half an hour for a full system upgrade
<Dasm_> Evrything is done downloading
<reisio> Dasm_: probably a few minutes
<flashcactus> Installing xubuntu-desktop should take 5 min give or take
<pngl> I'm looking for help on getting 5.1 audio to work under Ubuntu 14.04. I'm outputting through HDMI, there are no GUI options to output 5.1 and modifying the "default-sample-channels" in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf does nothing. Using pavucontrol I see that "Digital Surround 5.1 (HDMI)" is marked as unplugged.
<kontoo> rantic: guess i'll just update and don't reboot
<kontoo> but that stuff bugs me, always getting a mail like this http://pastebin.com/SuH2vLvi
<kontoo> for some unneeded updates
<kontoo> mb i switch to bsd in the future, who knows
<Dasm_> GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a #DISPLAY for X11
<Dasm_> Is that something that should worry me?
<reisio> Dasm_: doesn't mean anything unless it's stopping you from doing something
<halvtand> [22:13] <ObrienDave> halvtand, , which program is it?      The program I am trying to install?
<Dasm_> I think it's finished- though I dunno, I mean... I'm back at the command line
<ObrienDave> yes
<halvtand> ObrienDave: I'm trying to install a game called planet stronghold.
<WLM|weg> What was that #ubuntu-unregged thing?
<WLM|weg> I just got forwarded to another channel
<reisio> WLM|weg: channel was set to only allow registered/identified users for a while
<Slart> WLM|weg: unregistered users sometimes get thrown into a special channel
<WLM|weg> I am both registered and identified
<Slart> !registration
<reisio> it's a way for lazy/inept ops to curb spam :)
<aitsupn> Hi
<reisio> WLM|weg: doesn't mean you were when you joined :)
<reisio> aitsupn: hi
<aitsupn>  I cannot get the function keys (F1-F12) work properly on ubuntu, can anybody help?
<Beldar> WLM|weg, I suspect the channel was set to registered only we were heavily spammed earlier
<Slart> WLM|weg: sometimes you join before the registration is done.. it happens
<WLM|weg> Hmm. Weird. By the way I'm here now
<reisio> WLM|weg: ...with imperfect clients it happens :D
<WLM|weg> I'm using CIRC. Incredibly basic
<Beldar> aitsupn, Context?
<WLM|weg> aitsupn, sure you've set the right keyboard layout?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, run startxfce4 or just reboot
<halvtand> ObrienDave: I bought it in a linux humble bundle. And I've had problems with it for a long time, but haven't been able to find anyone ese with the same problem. I'm starting to think this is really easy and I'm just too stupid to figure it out.
<aitsupn> Beldar, ubuntu 14.04 lts with turkish keyboard
<Beldar> aitsupn, So how are you using the f keys is the context
<aitsupn> WLM|weg: I've tried both English and Turkish keyboard layouts
<ObrienDave> halvtand, i might be caused by trying to run a 32bit game on a 64bit system without proper i386 support files
<aitsupn> Beldar: I am testing it with the keyboard layout chart that comes with Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> *it might
<Beldar> !details | aitsupn
<ubottu> aitsupn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> aitsupn, https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<mrkaouwayte> hey
<Dasm_> My desktop is running linux!
<swift_ninja> can i dual boot ubuntu with a windows 8.1 oem version??
<cynicallemon> Dasm_: congrats :)
<halvtand> ObrienDave: I am running a 32bit os, in one of the folders named "lib" are folders named "linux-i686" and "linux86_64". Could the proper support files be hiding in there somewhere?
<Dasm_> cynicallemon: It booted superfast too
<Beldar> !uefi | swift_ninja
<ubottu> swift_ninja: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<flashcactus> Dasm_, congrats!
<aitsupn> Beldar: There is a Keyboard Layout Chart mini-application located under the keyboard layout icon at the top right. I can test my keyboard layout with this, unfortunately the function keys don't work when I press them. I mean I cannot see them pressed in the application.
<Beldar> swift_ninja, yes
<swift_ninja> how??
<Beldar> swift_ninja, read the uefi bot info
<aitsupn> Beldar: I've also tested them with Netbeans, shift+f6 should normally run the application but it doesn't work.
<flashcactus> Dasm_, now either install steam or DL KSP from the site, depending on which version yu've bought.
<ObrienDave> halvtand, run "uname -a" in terminal
<Dasm_> I'm looking at steam now
<flashcactus> Dasm_, and let's move back to #kspofficial, I think it's gonna be offtopic here
<Dasm_> Do I need video drivers?
<Beldar> swift_ninja, Might just start with a virtual to get acquainted. Expecting al full play by play here is not a good idea.
<flashcactus> If it starts cursing at you for not having them, then yes
<ObrienDave> flashcactus, LOL +1
<halvtand> ObrienDave: after going to the folder, or in "Home"?
<flashcactus> Or shows a slideshow instead of a proper fluid animtion
<ObrienDave> halvtand, in terminal, anywhere :)
<swift_ninja> is there a documentation of how to install ubuntu on a UEFI firmware??
<ObrienDave> !uefi | swift_ninja
<ubottu> swift_ninja: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<halvtand> ObrienDave: uname -a: command not found.
<rww> swift_ninja: it was plug-in-usb-stick-and-boot for me
<rww> swift_ninja: more complicated if you have Secure Boot enabled, but that's an optional UEFI extension, so...
<swift_ninja> rww: was your windows oem version??
<rww> swift_ninja: I didn't dual boot with Windows.
<halvtand> ObrienDave: sorry, forgot space.
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Linux Laptop 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<rww> swift_ninja: you should be able to install alongside regardless though, unless your OEM did something particularly odd
<swift_ninja> i want to dual boot...and how do i disable secure boot
<swift_ninja> ??
<kostkon> halvtand, redeem it on steam and play it there?
<ObrienDave> halvtand, yup, 32bit system. running out of ideas here
<Mathuin> Is "apt-get -qq update" supposed to be silent except for errors?
<rww> swift_ninja: generally by hitting the button during boot that loads your firmware setup program and looking in there. it's different for each firmware, so...
<ObrienDave> halvtand, mine is: Linux david-Vaio 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:45:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rww> swift_ninja: Windows 8 certified x8t computers all have an option in there to disable it, as Microsoft requires such
<rww> x86 **
<rww> anyways, afk time for me, good luck :)
<swift_ninja> i just don want anything to happen to the windows!!
<halvtand> kostkon: not sure how. I don't think i was given that option with this game.
<op3> воу , ребята , добрый вечер всем
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Haha, I'm too much of a newb to know what that means :)
<kostkon> halvtand, 90%+ of games from humble bundles can be redeemed on steam afaik
<ObrienDave> halvtand, x86_64 means a 64bit system ;)
<kostkon> halvtand, visit the humble site and log into your account
<Dasm_> I downloaded drivers for my graphics card... it has a .run file extention.. and it's opening with... mousepad?
<ObrienDave> .run is a shell file
<ObrienDave> iirc
<Dasm_> it's a shell script
<Dasm_> how do I execute it
<halvtand> kostkon: Looks like you're right. I'll do that instead.
<halvtand> ObrienDave: Thank you for your time and help.
<kostkon> halvtand, give it a try at least
<ObrienDave> halvtand, sorry i could not be of more assistance. good luck
<flashcactus> Dasm_, open shell, cd to where the file is, do chmod +x <file> then ./<file>
<dragen000> hi
<flashcactus> Dasm_, what card do ya have BTW
<dragen000> can i get assistance .. i am unable to apt-get anything new
<flashcactus> dragen000, what errors does it show
<eeee> dragen000: what's the error?
<OerHeks> i would check the drivers provided by ubuntu.
<flashcactus> I'd do so too
<flashcactus> especially if it's nvidia
<dragen000> a bunch of this W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<eeee> !eol | dragen000
<ubottu> dragen000: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dasm_> flashcactus: GTX 470
<dragen000> end of life
<dragen000> ?
<donkey_boy> hi everyone!
<donkey_boy> burn all jews in oven
<Dasm_> .run
<donkey_boy> death to infidels
<flashcactus> Dasm_, lookup the nvidia drivers in the repo first
<donkey_boy> god bless allah
<ObrienDave> dragen000, you have to change //security to //old-releases
<donkey_boy> ALLAHU AKHBAR
<eeee> dragen000: not supported anymore, you need to upgrade
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<donkey_boy> i throw stones to jews
<donkey_boy> burn all jews in oven
<Dasm_> repo?
<donkey_boy> sieg heil
<ObrienDave> wow
<dragen000> what code name should i go with?
<Bashing-om> dragen000: "a bunch" are you running and EOL release ? show us -> cat /etc/issue <- and then we go to work.
<dragen000> i want to upgrade.
<genii> dragen000: Probably Trusty, since it's the current release and a Long-Term-Support version as well
<halvtand> kostkon: haha it works. It was just me having the stupid all along.
<eeee> dragen000: trusty ( 14.04.1 LTS )
<Dasm_> flashcactus: repo?
<dragen000> ok. thanx
<OerHeks> !nvidia | Dasm_
<ubottu> Dasm_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ObrienDave> halvtand, what did you do to make it work?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, repository.
<Bashing-om> dragen000: What release are you on now ? If real old, it is most advisable to do a clean fresh install of a current release.
<flashcactus> Dasm_, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for whatever you want to install
<halvtand> ObrienDave: I had totally missed that redeeming the game on steam worked. I think I only had steam in a Vine-"run as windows"-barely working piece of scrap when i bought it and just assumed it wouldn't work.
<flashcactus> Dasm_, this is a general strategy for ny software you might need
<ObrienDave> halvtand, LOL well, that's good that you figured it out ^5
<ObrienDave> gotta go. c yas
<flashcactus> Dasm_, alternatively fire up aptitude or whatever the GUI frontend for apt-get is and use that
<halvtand> ObrienDave: That's what being stubborn and dumd will give you. A lot of frustration and easy fixes...
<dragen000> still same. after i edited the source list. W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/Trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<flashcactus> s/apt-get/apt/
<dragen000> but if i can boot an iso i have a fresh install downloaded
<dragen000> how to mount iso to fake cd drive
<Bashing-om> dragen000: What release are you on ? the upgrade path is one releae to the next and finally getting to 14.04 // .
<Dasm_> The ubuntu repo doesn't have the latest 340 drivers
<dragen000> 13.04
<k1l> dragen000: wait
<flashcactus> Dasm_, Synaptic.
<k1l> dragen000: wha did you edit the old.releases to trusty? i thought you are on raring?
<Guest18330> one of my disks is missing from `mount`. is there a way to scan or is it not mounted properly by ec3?
<Guest18330> ec2*
<dragen000> yes
<k1l> dragen000: stop everything now
<kostkon> halvtand, enjoy your game :)
<dragen000> lol
<Bashing-om> dragen000: Then a lot of bandwidth 13.04 -> 13.10 ( also EOL) -> 12.04 -> 14.04 .
<k1l> dragen000: please show the sources.list in a pastebin first
<dragen000> i just blanked it and had the main server rebuild it
<k1l> Bashing-om: i think he changed to old releases and to trusty in sources.list.
<k1l> !paste | dragen000
<ubottu> dragen000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dragen000> ## EOL upgrade sources.list # Required deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Trusty main restricted universe mult$ deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Trusty-updates main restricted unive$ deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Trusty-security main restricted univ$  # Optional deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Trusty-backports main restricted uni$
<Bashing-om> k11 Yeah, but I doubt that will work at all, skipping those inbetween releases .. huh ?
<k1l> dragen000: that is just plain wrong
<dragen000> cant do multiple lines
<flashcactus> Dasm_, try the repo drivers first, anyway
<k1l> dragen000: please put it on a pastebin site and show the link
<flashcactus> Dasm_, you won't lose anything if you do that.
<dragen000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8057431/
<flashcactus> Dasm_, You will however lose the ability to uninstall the drivers if you use the downloaded version
<k1l> dragen000: make all "trusty" to a "raring"
<flashcactus> Dasm_, and it can mess stuff up.
<k1l> dragen000: then run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<dragen000> explain the command first,, i'm familar with install update and upgrade.
<Dasm_> So.. how do I execute the.run files? and which one do I run? the no-compart32?
<k1l> dragen000: the "sudo do-release-upgrade" will make your system from 13.04 to 13.10
<dragen000> it searches for next release?
<dragen000> done
<dragen000>  Authentication failed
<k1l> put all into the pastebin again to let us see the whole situation
<flashcactus> Dasm_, I urge you to try the repo version first.
<Fevix> Hello, I am trying to use a 32GB flash drive as a Linux boot disk (Preferably without having to go through the "Do you want to install Ubunto or just try it" because this flash drive is replacing a broken hard drive on a laptop that we're planning on replacing with a desktop in the near future). How do I allocate the entire flash drive to Linux?
<dragen000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8057456/
<flashcactus> Dasm_, You won't be ble to uninstall this one if stuff goes wrong
<Dasm_> This is one I got from the repo
<dragen000> any guesses.
<dragen000> on how to update that key
<Fevix> Is there something other than FAT32 that I can use? I have a tool to resize casper-rw images, but FAT32
<Fevix> 's limitation prevents more than 4GB files
<flashcactus> Dasm_, if you got it from the repo, yuo don't need to run anything except apt-get install <packge>
<k1l> dragen000: ok run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first to get the last state of the servers list
<dragen000> i have 14.01 on iso but i cant boot anything but hhd due to none updatable bios
<domtron_> Fevix: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ has a bunch of material related to installing linux on usb
<flashcactus> Fevix, ext3?
<Bashing-om> dragen000: k1l "" wos .. not sure here as that is only the last half of the signing key " 40976EAF437D05B5 " .
<mrkaouwayte> hey
<mrkaouwayte> fr ?
<reisio> hey yourself
<Fevix> flashcactus: Running Win7 right now, that's not an option I have NFTS, FAT32, and exFAT
<reisio> mrkaouwayte: /msg alis list *ubunt*fr
<Fevix> domtron_: Will look
<k1l> Bashing-om: looks like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206467/authentication-error-when-trying-to-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04
<k1l> !fr | mrkaouwayte
<ubottu> mrkaouwayte: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> Fevix: the installation to a usb stick is exactly the same
<Bashing-om> k1l: Looking , dragen000 :: let's get up to speed.
<dragen000> no ultimately trusted keys found.  one sec
<reisio> Fevix: you can get little speed boosts using modified FSes/configs, but not a huge amount
<flashcactus> Fevix, try this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<reisio> so easy it needs a dedicated page saying so? :p
<Fevix> flashcactus: Using that one, that one only allows me to allocate up to 4GB for persistence
<reisio> oh installing
<reisio> Fevix: what do you need persistence for?
<mrkaouwayte> One question
<Fevix> Because this is meant to replace a broken laptop hard drive
<flashcactus> reisio, with the exception that you'll have to configure it to not kill the drive too fast
<Fevix> Temp fix till we get a desktop
<dragen000> i fixed that part now its running through no errors so far.  thanx
<reisio> flashcactus: too fast? :p
<flashcactus> Fevix, then you can just install ubuntu onto the pendrive
<flashcactus> as you would onto an HDD
<mrkaouwayte> I would install a ".run" for my graphics drivers but the terminal don't found the ".run" with a good commands what can i do for fix that ??
<Dasm_> flashcactus: I'm not getting it
<Fevix> How would I do that?
<reisio> mrkaouwayte: where'd you put it?
<flashcactus> Dasm_, instlling stuff from the repo is done in one command
<mrkaouwayte> on my desktop
<dragen000> ok what next
<flashcactus> Dasm_, anything else is probably something you DL'd from a site
<flashcactus> the key difference here is using a packge manager
<k1l> dragen000: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dragen000> didnt change the distro
<k1l> dragen000: pastebin!
<reisio> mrkaouwayte: your desktop is at ~/Desktop/
<k1l> dragen000: we cant see what you see
<Fevix> I'm sorry, I'm a total newb at this. How do I install Ubuntu using an external drive?
<Fevix> *on
<flashcactus> Dasm_, so all you have to do is apt-get install nvidia-304
<mrkaouwayte> What is the commans for that ( i'm learning on ubuntu studio 14.04 )
<k1l> Fevix: like you do in a internal hdd.
<dragen000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8057514/
<Fevix> Okay, how do I do it on an internal hdd?
<dragen000> no errors
<flashcactus> and nvidia-304-updates if it doesn't work without them
<k1l> dragen000: yes now: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l> Fevix: boot the install cd/dvd/usb-drive and choose the external hdd as target
<Fevix> I have the iso downloaded, I don't have an install disk
<Fevix> Can I urn the USB into an install disk and then use it to install to that USB drive?
<Fevix> *turn
<Fevix> Or will that cause problems?
<reisio> Fevix: if there's space, yeah
<reisio> Fevix: you don't have two discs?
<Fevix> 32GB of it.
<Dasm_> flashcactus: I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing.. or If I'm getting the correct package
<Fevix> I have my computer's hard drive and my USB drive. Other than that, nope
<reisio> Fevix: k
<reisio> Fevix: you can have the install image and then free partition space
<Fevix> I'd prefer not to use my own hard drive for anything, I'm scared of breaking stuff
<reisio> but I'm not sure of the details of how you'd set it up
<reisio> Fevix: what stuff?
<dragen000> while that is going.. can ubuntu be installed on raspberry pi?
<Fevix> Stuff like accidentially overwriting Windows
<Fevix> Knowing my track record, that's exactly what'll happen
<Bashing-om> Fevix: There are means to install from the .iso file. But the method takes a fair amount of familiarity with the ubuntu operating system. Is there no way you can get the .iso file burned to disk ?
<reisio> that's not his problem :)
<reisio> dragen000: some form can
<reisio> dragen000: raspbian is what a lot of people use
<reisio> dragen000: if you don't already have a raspberry pi, there are cheaper, more open source, superior alternatives
<Fevix> Bashing-om: I have a disk, but it's the one I'm trying to install Ubuntu to. I also have tools to turn that disk into a boot disk, but my question is whether or not I can then turn around and install Ubuntu onto that same USB I just booted from
<dragen000> but no support for athenos wireless usb drivers..
<dragen000> ubuntu has it
<reisio> Fevix: you're on Windows now?
<Fevix> Yes
<reisio> Fevix: what you can try easily enough is: use http://unetbootin.sf.net/ to put the install image onto the USB stick
<dragen000> plus my all my computers run ubuntu abd are a happy family. until on gets sick like this one
<flashcactus> Dasm_, fire up aptitude, search for nvidia-304
<reisio> Fevix: then boot it up and see if the installer can see the free space on the USB stick, if it can, you're golden
<Fevix> I have LinuxLIve and PenDriveLinux already, will those work?
<reisio> no idea, probably
<flashcactus> Dasm_, i also don't know if you're getting the correct package (and no way of knowing)
<flashcactus> Dasm_, see this http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<dragen000> :reisio:does ubuntu suport arm7 achetecture?
<reisio> dragen000: it doesn't matter
<Guest65289> I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my computer.  I also have a full trash basket that I am unable to empty.  How do I get rid of all this junk once and for all - without losing all that I want to keep?
<reisio> Guest65289: it's probably in ~/.local/Trash/something
<reisio> Guest65289: find ~/.local/ -type d -size +500M
<Guest65289> reisio: I will look
<flashcactus> Dasm_, it provides a complete walkthrough
<dragen000> i guess i'll make a back up of my raspbian istall and try it.
<Beldar> Guest65289, Have you been using the root trash?
<Guest65289> reisio: In .local, all I find is share
<reisio> Guest65289: what makes you think you have a full trash basket?
<Guest65289> Beldar: root trash?  I am in my session ... but I'm in charge of the computer
<OliPicard> Hi All, got a quick question, why has the nginx package not been updated to the latest version? currently it's 1.4.6 (current version is 1.6)
<Fevix> Can someone verify this iso's MD5? 14.04.01 64-bit: 6F1891D714354A5A8000FBDE0EE255C6
<Beldar> Guest65289, And what does that actually mean?
<bekks> Fevix: you can verify it from where you downloaded it.
<Fevix> *14.04.1
<reisio> OliPicard: 'cause it hasn't been
<Guest65289> reisio: On the desktop, I see a full basket.  When I use the file manager, I see a big list of files
<ObrienDave> OliPicard, repo versions usually lag a bit from the latest and greatest due to security and quality concerns
<Guest65289> Beldar: What does what mean?
<Fevix> bekks: ubuntu.com seems short on MD5 things.
<OliPicard> cheers OrienDave i suspected it might have been on good reason :)
<Beldar> Guest65289, "Beldar: root trash?  I am in my session ... but I'm in charge of the computer"
<OliPicard> ObrienDave* sorry late at night here
<Fevix> NVM found it
<ObrienDave> OliPicard, not a problem :)
<Fevix> Double NVM, these are all for 14.04, none for 14.04.1
<reisio> Fevix: :)
<reisio> Guest65289: what's the name of one of the files?
<Fevix> reisio: ?
<reisio> Fevix: it's a smiley face
<Fevix> What for?
<ObrienDave> just because ;P
<reisio> it's shorter than saying "it is good that you solved your own problem, good job you"
<Beldar> Fevix, The dark lord always smiles at you.
<Fevix> Except I didn't solve my own problem. I found the MD5 sums, but none of them are the one I need
<Guest65289> Beldar: Before I ask that question about root trash, you asked me if I was using root trash
<Fevix> I need the 14.04.1 64-bit, and it's not there
<reisio> Fevix: the sum?
<Fevix> Yes
<reisio> Fevix: or the image?
<Fevix> Sum
<Beldar> Guest65289, We are looping now, err never mind, it is not rocket science. ;)
<regnartim> smuxi or xchat?  any recommendations?
<reisio> Fevix: http://ubuntu.mirror.mendoza-conicet.gob.ar/14.04.1/
<reisio> regnartim: xchat, or hexchat if it's available
<regnartim> @reisio: thanks
<Fevix> Thanks. Now i know I have a bad image
<reisio> :)
<Beldar> lol
<reisio> Fevix: whereabouts are you geographically?
<Fevix> US
<Fevix> Tennessee
<Beldar> no one smiles there
<Fevix> Haha
<Beldar> especially the black community
<Fevix> I just tend not to use smilies. I try to keep things professional
<ObrienDave> smileys not professional? oh no, the Gods weep ;P
<reisio> good for your face muscles
<Fevix> That and some clients use images for smilies
<reisio> that's a client problem :p
<Beldar> happy happy joy joy
<Fevix> Which may or may not convey the emotion you're trying to convey
<dragen000> smiles are professional you can order them at mcdonalds in japan they are on  the menu
<dragen000> 0 yen
<reisio> dragen000: really?
<dragen000> yes
<Fevix> I remember Skype turns :I into some... I don't know, even.
<Fevix> But it's definitely not the :I
<dragen000> lol
<Fevix> I felt :I when I saw that
<Lazik> Skype smiles scare me
<reisio> dragen000: pics or gee tee eff
<flashcactus> Ылнзу шеыуда ысфкуы ьу
<flashcactus> *skype itself scares me
<Fevix> Is it unsafe to force-quit this USB installer? It seems frozen for longer than it should be
<dragen000> gee tee eff?
<reisio> Fevix: not if you've only been accessing a drive with nothing of import on it
<dragen000> fevix: it wont hurt your health
<duncannz> I made a deja dup backup to my external hard drive, then two days later I accidentally deleted a file. no it is not in the trash. I go into ~/Downloads in nautilus, and right click, then Restore missing files... it says no files found.
<dragen000> check and see what running on it first
<Beldar> duncannz, Do you actually need the file?
<Fevix> reisio: It's literally a brand new drive
<Beldar> and why downloads?
<duncannz> Beldar: yes
<duncannz> Beldar: I could download it again but it's 4gb
<duncannz> plus my backup should be working anyway
<Beldar> duncannz, and why downloads?
<flashcactus> Fevix, quitting the installer itself won't do any harm to yer hardware. Unplugging the drive itself might.
<duncannz> Beldar: I could download it again but it's 4gb
<duncannz> plus my backup should be working anyway
<duncannz> that's why downloads.
<Beldar> duncannz, Look for the hidden trash on the HD ctrl-h
<Fevix> Alright, so I've got my plan now, I think I'm all set. I'll see what hapens and if I need help, I know where to find it
<Fevix> Thanks for hte assistance, those who helped me, this room never fails to help with my problems :D
<Beldar> duncannz, I would never rely on a gui backup honestly, if you do you want to understand it completely.
<Beldar> !rsync| duncannz,
<ubottu> duncannz,: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<SPECTRE138> ls
<reisio> SPECTRE138: sausages/
<klemax> I have a audio issue suchs as
<klemax> the sound of crackling
<x_root> is possible to run multi-touch touchpad on ubuntu 14.04?
<klemax> this is happening while i was watching some videos on youtube.
<x_root> how can i do that?
<reisio> x_root: frequently, by booting Ubuntu up
<klemax> is it related to kernel?
<klemax> probably my audio device is not supported.
<x_root> reisio, i'm not talking about the "natural scrolling" support (this works fine..btw)
<x_root> but.. 3-f and 4-f support
<x_root> these are not working (3 and 4 finger support).. i read about ubuntu 12.10 being the last to support (through the touchegg, for e.g.)
<x_root> but.. i'm not sure.. tried to install touchegg and didn't worked.. well, in ubuntu 14.04 is supported (or is possible to download a application to work)?
<ryan_46> cd /share
<Original_Donald> Is ubuntu 14.04 supposed to drain my battery faster than windows 7?
<eanyx> hi, when xmir will be available ?
<Beldar> Original_Donald, Yep that's the main goal. ;)
<Original_Donald> then it's working perfectly!
<Beldar> !mir | eanyx
<ubottu> eanyx: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Beldar> Original_Donald, The battery firmware is all back formatted so it has it's issues
<eanyx> ubottu: Is there a working demo?
<ubottu> eanyx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> reverse engineered*
<Beldar> eanyx, Unity 8 has it I believe
<Original_Donald> Beldar, is there any way to fix it?
<Beldar> Original_Donald, Minimal ways yes, the backlight is the major user really.
<eanyx> Beldar: Are the raw performance better than X?
<cat_pants> At the login screen, where can I select my window manager? Looks like there is no place to do so
<Original_Donald> Beldar, I've done some googling and installed tlp but powertop still shows a discharge rate of about 30W
<cat_pants> ubuntu 13.10, lightdm is the login manager
<Beldar> cat_pants, 13.10 is eol.
<cat_pants> Looks like this option doesn't exist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162516/switching-window-manager-desktop-environments
<Beldar> Original_Donald, What release?
<cat_pants> Yes, I know that. This is what I have to work with though.
<Bashing-om> cat_pants: 13.10 is EOL and no longeter supportd .. as to changing the DE .. try clicking on the ubuntu icon upper right of the login box .
<testerr> Hello, all. I'm generating a self-signed cert for Ubuntu Server, and I'm trying to understand how openssl works. I've seen two routes suggested, summarized at https://etherpad.mozilla.org/OmExy1KyRQ -- is the only difference between these two that the private key is password-protected in one, and not in the other? Is there a major security difference between the two?
<cat_pants> The ubuntu icon isn't there o_O
<cat_pants> Ahh, I'll just nuke the box and throw the latest ubuntu on there
<flashcactus> Dasm_?
<cat_pants> Thanks folks!
<Beldar> Original_Donald, Ah you already said 14.04, my mistake, there were kernel things added trying to deal with this at some point
<Original_Donald> Beldar, is it just something to deal with until it's fixed?
<Basketballl> https://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<Basketballl> google drive for linux
<Beldar> Original_Donald, Since the battery providers are not releasing linux firmware I think it is a just get used to situation to be honest
<nehaljwani> I am trying to exec() in php but it is not working. Can anybody help me out? http://fpaste.org/125971/81424501/
<Original_Donald> Beldar, well that kinda sucks.. thanks anyway
<klemax> nehaljwani: can you paste php -i | grep disable_functions
<nehaljwani> disable_functions => no value => no value
<nehaljwani> PHP Warning:  Unknown: It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in Unknown on line 0
<nehaljwani> [root@sso html]#
<nehaljwani> klemax, ^
<Mybuntu> Hello guys, I was wondering if you guys could reccomend to me that Ubuntu variation I should install onto my computer.
<Mybuntu> My computers only a year old, but i'm not sure if Ubuntu would be too bloated of an OS to install
<Mybuntu> Also I'm concerned about privacy issues with the DASH
<xangua> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Mybuntu> ubottu: what would you rate Ubuntu in terms of speed and stability?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> Mybuntu, All offtopic and full of bias, get the facts.
<cat_pants> Mybuntu: I like debian + fluxbox. Fast as hell. Just my preference.
<Beldar> cat_pants, offtopic keep it to support.
<cat_pants> Alright
<adam__> hello?
<adam__> Anyone alive?
<daskdt> hi
<AudreyJean> I was trying to download and install pygame, but Package 'ffmpeg' has no installation candidate.  I downloaded ffmpeg, but I don't know where I'm supposed to put it.  Can someone please help me with this.  I am using Ubuntu 1404
<AudreyJean> lovely.  All these people in here and no one is really here.
<SchrodingersScat> AudreyJean: right, think they moved to avconv, I wonder if pygame would notice a difference
<MonkeyDust> AudreyJean  what's the outcome of   which ffmpeg
<SchrodingersScat> AudreyJean: so long as it's in your path I'm not sure it matters?
<AudreyJean> maybe synaptic can help
<SchrodingersScat> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> doubtful? unless you have a ppa
<MonkeyDust> that's odd, both ffmpeg and avconv no longer exist in 14.04
<CraftThatBlock> Greeting everyone :)
<SchrodingersScat> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<NextBit> Yep don't upgrade unless you must :-)
<athanaeum> Hi all. I have installed neflix on 14.04any sound, but it does not have
<CraftThatBlock> Anyone please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/511955/cannot-boot-install-linux-on-msi-z87-gd65-gtx-770-i7-4770k
<SchrodingersScat> !info libav-tools | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.16-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  you're addressing the wrong person
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: you said avconv no longer existed in 14.04, it's in libav-tools, yes?
<SchrodingersScat> athanaeum: have you tried the native netflix yet?
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  that was for AudreyJean
<NextBit> Anyone here near Jacksonville FL?
<athanaeum> schrodinger is there away to get that to work
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: AudreyJean was asking how to get ffmpeg working with pygame..
<athanaeum> shrodingerScat: not sure get that
<SchrodingersScat> athanaeum: last I heard you need a beta copy of Chrome and something to change your referrer in chrome.  HTML5 has DRM now.
<sagredo> hello friends i have a SATA drive that is not coming up mountable... it is running windows and will not boot or enter system recovery, any ideas on accessing it to back up the data
<athanaeum> schrodingerScat: ok how do I do that. should I uninstall all and start again
<jeff3> Hi, I have a question about my display, when I run lspci -vvv -s 00:02.0 there is no output. so I'm a little concerned. how can I fix this?
<svetlana> folks suggested that if i'm using iwlwifi (i'm using iwl4965 specifically) then i'm using non-free firmware; how do i verify that?
<SchrodingersScat> athanaeum: I'm not sure you've even listed what you've done to where I would know.  I found this link though: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<sagredo> hello friends i have a SATA drive that is not coming up mountable... it is running windows and will not boot or enter system recovery, any ideas on accessing it to back up the data
<jeff3> When I run lspci, my display doesn't show up at all.
<sagredo> how can i tell if a hard drive is detected? its spinning
<Beldar> sagredo, try sudo parted -l
<sagredo> ok thx
<Beldar> sagredo, Any info like the HD is or has been going bad, or the software has failed?
<sagredo> Beldar:
<sagredo> no it seems to be spinning fine
<TJ-> sagredo: "grep -B1 'logical blocks' /var/log/dmesg"  will report all the discovered devices at boot-time. For later hot-plug connections use "grep -B2 'logical blocks' /var/log/kern.log"
<Beldar> sagredo, spinning fine? nor sure how that has any relevance or how your measuring it.
<Beldar> not*
<sagredo> Beldar: well i have had drives go bad that made horrible noises
<sagredo> TJ-: thanks man [    6.231562] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)
<sagredo> this is the dr ive i am trying to mount
<Beldar> sagredo, Ah, well not a good way of knowing is all.'
<cynicallemon> svetlana: iwlwifi is non-free
<TJ-> sagredo: OK, now do "sudo parted /dev/sda print"
<svetlana> cynicallemon, ya thanks, where can i read a couple lines to verify that? i like thought it's in the kernel and has its source open (some of kernel commit messages suggested some changes with iwlwifi and i thought the source code diff would also be available but i didnt check and now i dont know where to look)
<jeff3> When I type lshw my monitor doesn't appear there either.  somehow my monitor is not being recognized at all even though I can still use it. weird.
#ubuntu 2014-08-16
<TJ-> jeff3: The only place the monitor will be reported is by X server tools. Try "xrandr -q"
<jeff3> It won't appear in lspci?
<sagredo> TJ-: returns nothing
<sagredo> TJ-: can i try to mount SDA somehow?
<sagredo> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cynicallemon> svetlana: the iwlwifi package in debian is in the non-free section - thats a good indication
<svetlana> cynicallemon, ack, thanks
<TJ-> cynicallemon: svetlana module "iwlwifi" is part of the kernel, GPL licensed, and 'free' ... there may be devices requiring non-free firmware
<svetlana> hm ?
<svetlana> that already contradicts things
<svetlana> or maybe not.. hm
<jeff3> TJ- thanks, is there a way I can use it to get and set the proper refresh rates?
<svetlana> how do i check whether i am using non-free firmware myself on a specific machine ?
<TJ-> svetlana: "modinfo iwlwifi | grep license"
<svetlana> TJ-, ye, it says gpl; am i using non free firmware with that?
<Deihmos> does ubuntu have any intention to change the UI?
<jeff3> Somewhere I think there is a GUI that allows you to configure the monitor and X windows but I forget what it is, do you know what it is?
<sagredo> TJ-: ?
<Deihmos> not s fsn of the side dock
<x_root> Deihmos, you can change.. xfce (xubuntu) for example..
<TJ-> svetlana: possibly: "ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi*"
<Deihmos> those are ugly
<sagredo> TJ-: sudo parted /dev/sda print returns nothing
<x_root> Deihmos, tried gnome-shell?
<TJ-> sagredo: That means the drive has lost its partition table - urgh!
<x_root> i'm using with some extensions (simple-dock, weather) and is.. nice :D
<svetlana> TJ-, http://dpaste.com/3MER9R1
<TJ-> sagredo: check through "less /var/log/kern.log" and look for any I/O errors for sda.
<TJ-> svetlana: I missed your original issue; can you restate it please?
<TJ-> jeff3: It sounds as if the monitor is not returning EDID (Extended Display Information Description) data to the GPU. To check that, read the X server log: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<x_root> hey TJ- you know if is possible to use multi-touch support in ubuntu 14.04 (like a 3 fingers or 4 fingers support..)
<x_root> maybe someone had answered (i asked this before) but i have to restart.. so.. =/
<x_root> i had*
<TJ-> x_root: I think that's what ubuntu-touch are up to: try "/join #ubuntu-touch"
<x_root> TJ-, well.. maybe works.. i'll try :) thanks
<svetlana> TJ-, trying to figure out whether i'm using non free firmware or not
<TJ-> svetlana: which device is it? "lspci -nn" ... I'm interested in the PCI [vendor:prodcut] ID string at the end
<sagredo> TJ-: Aug 15 10:15:39 ubuntu kernel: [  104.954680] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code
<jeff3> TJ-, what am I looking for in this log file?
<TJ-> svetlana: Also, try "grep firmware /var/log/dmesg" that will show something like I get: "[   15.941782] iwl4965 0000:0b:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24
<TJ-> "
<TJ-> sagredo: OK, you have a failing or failed disk. Can you "tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"   ?
<TJ-> jeff3: Any mentions of "EDID" along with (WW) warning or (EE) error indicators
<TJ-> jeff3: Do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and I'll take a look
<jeff3> TJ-, here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/8058447/
<tiemay> I forgot the user/root password for an ubuntu installation which has the home directory (not whole disk or filesystem) encrypted. However following these instructions upon the installation https://cdn.mediacru.sh/vmzFdRpUom3r.png I have the "strong passphrase" which was automatically generated. Could someone point me to documentation on how to "manually recover this directory" using the "strong password"?
<OerHeks> tiemay, if you have not stored or written down that password, i guess it is very safe.
<tiemay> OerHeks: that wasn't my question
<tiemay> * that doesn't answer my question
<TJ-> jeff3: That shows the X server is using a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" rather than using device auto-discovery, Has the nvidia proprietary driver, and a ViewSonic VX2260WM at 1920x1080 resolution
<jeff3> TJ-, should I use device auto discovery instead?
<sagredo> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/7xdzfa24
<sagredo> TJ-: can i just try to force mount it
<cynicallemon> svetlana: there is a package called vrms which tests for non-free software but im not sure how upto date or how accurate it is
<OerHeks> tiemay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<TJ-> tiemay: See "man ecryptfs-recover-private"
<tiemay> thanks, I'll take a look
<cynicallemon> tiemay: and why didnt you write down the passphrase as instructed? :)
<TJ-> sagredo: It is not possible to mount drives, you mount the file-systems contained in the partitions
<sagredo> TJ-: so how can i rescue the data on the drive?
<TJ-> sagredo: unfortunately, that pastebin log didn't go back far enough... no sign of sda messages. Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" so I can see the entire file?
<veryhappy> hey guys, i got a strange problem, when i connect my usb mouse with my netbook the mouse works for a few seconds and switches off after inactivity, well first i thought it wouldn't work then anymore, but it works after a click on the mouse it switches on again until i click a button, could that be a weird setting or what could be the issue?
<tiemay> cynicallemon: I wrote down the "strong passphrase" as instructed, I forgot the user/root passphrase (which I wasn't advised to write down)
<sagredo> TJ-: i dont know if i can install pastbinit
<veryhappy> i meant my mouse always just works after a new click as long until it gets inactive, then it switches off again.
<sagredo> TJ-: I'm on 13.04
<TJ-> sagredo: Hmmm, well any way you can, try to get the entire kern.log into pastebin
<TJ-> sagredo: which is now unsupported and EOL if it has problems.
<sagredo> TJ-: :(
<TJ-> svetlana: In package "linux-firmware" you'll find it has the file "/usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/licenses/LICENCE.iwlwifi_firmware" which describes the Intel firmware license
<TJ-> sagredo: I need to see that log-file to determine the extent of the disk errors. It may be the disk is now totally dead, or there may be a chance to recover something
<sagredo> TJ-: ok
<hhhhhh> hey everybody
<svetlana> TJ-, 14:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4229] (rev 61)
<sagredo> TJ-: how can i output the log to a .txt?
<sagredo> in its entirety?
<TJ-> veryhappy: Have you replaced the batteries with fully charged/new ones?
<svetlana> TJ-, [   53.696420] iwl4965 0000:14:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24
<TJ-> svetlana: Same chipset as on my lappy then, so the file I just pointed you to containing the license will tell you the terms
<Christian> hi
<svetlana> cynicallemon, this only lists skype, no iwlwifi things (either it's inaccurate or i'm using free firmware)
<veryhappy> TJ i got it, it is a cable usb mouse, that's why i found this one really odd, it has to do with the package "laptop-mode-tools" which is only on battery switching the mouse off after 3 seconds of inactivity
<TJ-> sagredo: Errr, yes. I can't work from snippets :)
<Guest25058> I am having a horrible problem trying to utilize my virtualhost
<Guest25058> can someone help out with this?
<svetlana> TJ-, /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/licenses/LICENCE.iwlwifi_firmware is a lovely file saying i can only distribute binaries and i cant modify them
<TJ-> veryhappy: Oh... cable, doh!! :)  ... are the usb ports being powered down to save watts?
<OERIAS> What is the ubuntu offtopic called?
<cynicallemon> svetlana: i guess its because there is no iwlwifi package maybe as its in the kernel
<Fevix> I managed to get a USB boot disk going, but it refuses to recognize the other USB drive, instead trying to install to my hard drive. Does the other USB drive have to not be a boot disk itself? (I figured it would think the boot disk was an OS and offer to either install alongside or overwrite)
<Guest25058> hi is anyone here familiar with setting up httpd.conf files?
<svetlana> TJ-, aww, i see ... i am trying to install a more free distro on it, i guess i'll need to get a new wifi thingy and plug it into usb
<CraftThatBlock> well i've been having a problem for hours and I just found out it was because of ubuntu derping with my USB 3.0
<svetlana> TJ-, what laptop if i can ask ? you using a fujitsu laptop or something else and only the chopset is sme ?
<svetlana> same*
<OERIAS> What is the ubuntu offtopic called?
<CraftThatBlock> at least it's working (still loading*)
<Guest25058> what does that mean?
<TJ-> svetlana: Yes ... you don't even know the microcontroller or opcode set used in the device, let alone having access to a compiler for that, so that makes sense. The various regulatory regimes around the world require the manufacturers to ensure the devices cannot be modified to generate interference outside the specifications
<TJ-> svetlana: Dell XPS
<cynicallemon> svetlana: in debian, firmware-iwlwifi listed as non-free by vrms
<veryhappy> TJ, this is a netbook i optimized with a few crazy optimizations, i first installed a server kernel and on top of that a realtime kernel with a few crazy additional settings, too. then i made my netbook save energy again with laptop-mode-tools and that one switches off the mouse after inactivity only when running on battery. that's it :D
<sagredo> TJ-: here it is http://pastebin.com/U0N9D6XS
<TJ-> veryhappy: well it's doing what you asked it to :)
<Guest25058> can anyone here help me with my server?
<TJ-> sagredo: Great! well done, I'm reading now
<Bashing-om> OERIAS:  -# ubuntu-ot ??
<Guest25058> can anyone see my posts?
<Fevix> Can someone walk me through how to burn an iso to a USB drive using Windows?
<Guest25058> do I have to be logged in?
<veryhappy> TJ it seems like it does, but way too fast, normally you don't look into every configuration file on  your pc or notebook/netbook. :D
<cynicallemon> Fevix: windiskimager is your best friend
<bjpenn> when one installs ubuntu and they put in the "domain", where is that used? /etc/hosts?
<OERIAS> I have been helped Thank you!
<Fevix> cynicallemon: Will this install it as if it's a hard drive, or make it a boot disk?
<TJ-> sagredo: It has 2 partitions and the partition table was readable initially: "kernel: [    6.232302]  sda: sda1 sda2" but soon the drive refuses to answer "   71.875130] ata2.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED"
<veryhappy> Fevix: this is ubuntu linux channel, if you want to "burn" an iso to usb use disk dump (dd) under linux or use unetbootin if you want to setup a bootable usb disk for installation purposes.
<cynicallemon> Fevix it will make a stock live boot cd with option to install
<Fevix> I'd rather have the former, as this USB drive will be used as a temp replacement for a broken hard drive.
<veryhappy> ok tj and all others i'm leaving now. take care
<cynicallemon> Fevix: not cd, usb
<TJ-> sagredo: then the drive refuses to reset and goes AWOL: "[   77.189758] ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)"
<Fevix> I don't want it as a bootable usb disk with option to install, I want it as a hard disk.
<sagredo> TJ-: hrmmm
<sagredo> TJ-: are there any recovery tools you could recommend?
<veryhappy> Fevix: use it as a hard disk then.
<TJ-> sagredo: Summary: Drive is dead
<svetlana> cynicallemon, i should file a bug for it to be listed as nonfree in ubuntu?
<Guest25058> hi
<bjpenn> what is the "domain" value used for? where is stored after you type it into the installation wizard?
<Guest25058> i have a questions about httd.conf file
<veryhappy> bye guys
<Fevix> I tried using a second USB drive as a boot disk to install to the desired USB drive, but it didn't let me pick where to install to, and simply tried to install to my hard drive
<svetlana> TJ-, your understanding of this and a detailed answer are most appreciated; a big thank you
<Fevix> The target USB drive is a 32GB drive, it should have more than enough space
<Guest25058> hello
<Guest25058> can someone see me
<cynicallemon> svetlana: debian and ubuntu have different ideas about whats free and non-free, thats why RMS has a thing about ubuntu
<Guest25058> can you help me
<pixel1> hello
<sagredo> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> svetlana: The fact the firmware is in "linux-firmware" indicates it has something other than a GPL license. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware
<svetlana> Guest25058, yes
<TJ-> sagredo: The drive is dead
<sagredo> TJ-: but it is still spinning
<sagredo> :(
<Fevix> sagredo: Hardware and software can fail differently
<TJ-> sagredo: So? that just means it has power. That has nothing to do with its controller not being dead
<sagredo> TJ-: well thanks for your help
<sagredo> TJ-: I do not even know what a drive controller is
<sagredo> TJ-: do you think it could recovered professionally?
<TJ-> sagredo: That's unknown, but the cost will likely be prohibitive
<svetlana> sagredo: you have a book which you hold with your hands and your eyes. the book is rotten; your hand and your eyes are the controller. -- this is probably a simple way to put it.
<svetlana> and read with your eyes*
<Fevix> Trying to use one USB boot disk to install to another USB drive, boot disk ignores other USB drive, tries to install to hard disk
<sagredo> svetlana: interesting :)
<Guest25058> hi can someone help me with my server?
<TJ-> svetlana: That analogy didn't help LOL
<svetlana> aw :p
<sagredo> TJ-: well TJ brownie points to you friend
<Fevix> Would my use of a USB hub on both drives be affecting this?
<Fevix> SHould I plug both into the motherboard USB ports?
<accatoro> !list
<ubottu> accatoro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> sagredo: If you want a chance at recovery first thing is disconnect the drive and let it cool right down... *don't* put in a refridgerator else condensation could form internally.... just put it someplace cool. When it is cold, attach it to a Linux PC, start it, and immediately see if you get a window of readability before the drive goes offline. If so, you *may* be able to recover data by keeping the drive cold whilst it is operating
<TJ-> sagredo: But I warn you, recovery like that is very complex and needs expertise and a lot of patience
<sagredo> TJ-: alright, cheers
<sagredo> thanks
<TJ-> Fevix: Yes, connect direct to the motherboard for booting
<ubuntupc9> hello!  I bought a Wifi usb adapter and wanted to know if there is a way to read the devices firmware
<Fevix> TJ-: Alright, will do
<Guest25058> cxm /msg nickserv register that1979 xtianus@live.com
<Fevix> BBIAB if anything goes wrong
<Fevix> Thanks
<Guest25058> lol well that didn't wokr
<TJ-> sagredo You know from the log-file that sda has two partitions, so you ought to try mounting sda1 and sda2 as soon as the cold drive is ready
<Guest25058> can someone help me
<TJ-> ubuntupc9: Generally no - device firmware access is manufacturer-specific and usually a closely guarded secret
<jeff3> Okay, I tried uninstalling the proprietary nvidia driver and installing the ubuntu nvidia driver and now I cannot get any display at all, not even a command prompt.  How can I fix this?
<source47> hi guys. i am trying to install lxc on ubuntu 14
<source47> but having some errors
<Guest25058> I have a question... If I want to make my hard drive larger... do I have to make my partition larger or how does that work?
<ubuntupc9> ah ok TJ-  does anything on ubuntu autorun when a USB device is plugged in?
<TJ-> jeff3: It was working earlier according to the log-file you showed me; why did you remove the driver?
<Guest25058> and do I have to unmount it to do that?
<source47> https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/44c063e1d3a82e4b4d34
<ubuntupc9> I bought this at defcon last weekend and want to be certain nothing "bad" is in the firmware
<jeff3> TJ-: because it was not auto detecting the hardware like you said
<TJ-> ubuntupc9: When a device is attached, if it has valid file-systems, they can be auto-mounted by GVFS, and will appear under "/media/$USER/"
<martin1989> hello everyone!
<jeff3> is there a way to get a command prompt back so that I can reinstall the nvidia driver?
<martin1989> whats going on?
<TJ-> jeff3: I told you that was likely because there was/is a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" that was likely over-riding the monitor section. Best solution there would have been to simply move xorg.conf aside so the X server could get on with auto-detecting the devices.
<tac_> What's the preferred way to add a directory to the root user's PATH?
<jeff3> I did Ctrl-Alt-F1, and I get just a blinking cursor
<TJ-> jeff3: You'll need to reboot into the Recovery option, and use the root shell to fix the nvidia driver issues you've now got
<tac_> (the root user owns this directory already and everything inside, so it's safe to do)
<source47> any ideas anyone here>
<source47> ?
<TJ-> tac_: Usually by an entry in the user's .bashrc of the form "PATH=${PATH}:/new/path/1:/new/path/2"
<tac_> TJ-: but if it's root... he doesn't have a .bashrc
<Guest91613> hi everybody, i have a short question for which i was unable to find the answer on the web yet... i missed the end-of-life of 12.10, so now i probably have to manually edit my repository list to be able to upgrade to the next release?
<TJ-> source47: "404  Not Found" ... try "sudo apt-get update" to refresh the local package lists, then try installing again
<TJ-> tac_: "sudo ls -a /root/.bashrc" => "/root/.bashrc"
<source47> that worked TJ - thanks!
<tac_> oh, it does exist
<Guest91613> (also, what would be the correct repository urls for that?)
<Guest25058> hello
<Guest91613> hi :)
<TJ-> Guest91613: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tac_> hmm
<tac_> that isn't getting me what I want unfortunately :(
<Guest91613> checking... ah that looks as if i can just change the hostname to old-releases and keep the rest of the repository url, thanks :)
<Bra|nz> how do i reg my nick
<tac_> I guess what I want to know is how to control the PATH when I use sudo
<TJ-> Guest91613: "sudo sed -i 's,//.*archive\.,//old-releases.archive.,' /etc/apt/sources.list "
<ubuntupc9> Bra|nz: use /msg nickserv help
<Bra|nz> thnx
<Guest91613> maybe a good idea to mention that on the help.ubuntu.com pages about upgrading :)
<TJ-> tac_: "man sudoers"
<arthurb> hello, anyone running inn2/nnrpd on ubuntu here?
<Guest91613> well thanks TJ- and have a nice day everybody :) [me bookmarks old-releases.ubuntu.com]
<Fevix> I TOLD you I'd be back in a bit if something went wrong.
<Fevix> Boot disk still refuses to let me install to USB
<Fevix> Both are plugged directly into the motherboard
<LatteOfCode> I have a ubuntu laptop that makes a terrible high pitched tone from the main speakers when headphones are plugged in. This does not happen on Windows8, but does on ubuntu12.04,13.10,and14.04. I've asked on askubuntu and other places. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Fevix: refuses to install to, or refuses to boot from?
<Fevix> I can boot just fine into the Ubuntu install/try thing
<Fevix> But it just refuses to notice it's an available drive for installing
<TJ-> Fevix: OK ... you're trying to install to a second USB device?
<Fevix> Yes
<Fevix> This is the optimal solution to the problem at hand, as we're using that second USB drive as a temporary hard drive until we can completely replace that broken laptop with a desktop
<Guest55688> Hi guys, I'm a game developer, I was wondering if running Unity 3d can be run under Ubuntu
<Fevix> Currently, she's using a 4GB USB drive as a live boot disk, but she's been complaining about having to wait through that try/install screen every time
<Fevix> so I now have a 32GB USB disk that I'm hoping to install Ubuntu onto as if it were a hard drive.... and this is where I'm hitting walls
<TJ-> Fevix: 1) Does the installer list the 2nd USB device as a target? 2) In the "Try Ubuntu" desktop are you able to see the 2nd USB device in any way?
<Fevix> 1) No. It only allows me to install to my computer's hard drive. 2) I haven't gone into it, but when I was looking through the "create/resize partitions" menu (From where it offers to install alongside Win7), I can see the USB disk
<Fevix> "gone into it" meaning clicked Try rather than install
<TJ-> Fevix: OK... I don't use the GUI installer very often but I seem to recall there is a way to alter the target device. Are you using "Guided partitioning" or "Manual"
<Fevix> I have no clue
<Fevix> How would I not use the GUI installer?
<TJ-> Fevix: It is an option at the beginning of the installer
<TJ-> Fevix: There are many ways of installing Ubuntu many of which don't assume there is a GUI available.
<Fevix> ....
<CraftThatBlock> I got it to boot! yay! :D
<Fevix> Could I theoretically Try ubuntu with the boot disk, then dd the file from my Windows hard drive onto the USB stick?
<TJ-> Fevix: Yes
<Fevix> Awesome. I'll see if I can get in here using Mibbit or something from the boot disk's firefox so you can tell me how there. BRB
<Beldar> TJ-, The something else is the manual option.
<js1123> hello, i would like to know if it is harmfull to delete the unchecked ppa sources (often listed as source code) within the update-panel of system settings
<TJ-> Beldar: I'm not sure Fevix is clear on what is going on. The installer 'refusing' sounds like it was refusing to install onto the same device it booted from
<Beldar> TJ-, Yeah hard to say, heh.
<Fevix> Okay
<Fevix> I'm in the live boot disk. How do I dd the iso onto the target USB drive?
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm getting an odd error when I try to install a program called evolus pencil
<bluesnow> It says "trying to overwrite /usr/bin/pencil.." and then fails
<Bashing-om> js1123: " delete the unchecked ppa sources " is confusing ?? what is your gend goal ? ( there is no harm and some benefits to disable 'src' code sources ).
<TJ-> Fevix: "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M" where 'sdX' is the device name of the target USB device
<bluesnow> but when I go to /usr/bin, there's no "pencil" file or directory
<bluesnow> any idea what's going on?
<Beldar> bluesnow, This from the repos or a 3rd party?
<CraftThatBlock> What are possible causes of it staying stuck at loading at the :Preparing to install ubuntu" screen where it askes to download updates and install 3rd party software?
<bluesnow> Beldar: a third party .deb package
<Beldar> bluesnow, Link?
<Jamba> Hey guys I currently have Ubuntu installed on my computer, but I need to install Windows 7 as a dual boot, how can i do this without messing up grub? :/
<bluesnow> I opened it up in Ubuntu Software Center, and it seems to install most of the way, and then crashes there. The link is http://pencil.evolus.vn/
<Bashing-om> CraftThatBlock: No internet connection ??
<bluesnow> (I've used it on Windows before, by the way.)
<TJ-> bluesnow: badly written installer by the sound of it. Nothing in the standard Debian dpkg/apt scripts that I've ever seen reports "trying to overwrite..."
<CraftThatBlock> Bashing-om: that setup is before hand, let me double check if ubuntu successfully connects
<Beldar> Jamba, Only way is a virtual, however grub is an easy fix. Windows has to have the boot partition at the least in a primary and is best at the beginning of the HD.
<CraftThatBlock> Bashing-om: I just retry the instalation software and it worked. magic I guess :)
<bluesnow> TJ-: Ah, I see. Could someone else check if they're able to install it? It's at http://pencil.evolus.vn/
<Bashing-om> CraftThatBlock: Great .. I generally do not check those boxes on an install. Will do those intalls as required after the install completes.
<Jamba> Beldar: I can't do Virtual as the programs I need to run wont work properly under VMS, how to i insall Windows so it has the boot partition
<Fevix> In Windows, the path to the .iso is c://users/Fevix/Desktop/Utilities/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso . Can you translate this to where it'll be when running Ubuntu?
<CraftThatBlock> Bashing-om: It wasn't the boxed checked the problem, it just stayed stuck at the point for a reason
<js1123> Bashing-om: hello, thanks. I would lile to know if the unchecked or unactivated codes in the list of system settings > software&updates >other software are crucial.
<Fevix> Also I recall I need some terminal command to discover the name of the drive for use in dd, what's that command?
<CraftThatBlock> time to rebuild my pc now lol
<Beldar> Jamba, It makes one itself, can you give a screenshot of gparted looking at the HD?
<Jamba> Beldar, I currently Only have linux installed but sure give me a second I will install gparted and screenshot
<Bashing-om> js1123: They are the control mechanisims for what you want your operating system to access and controls what applications get installed onto your system.
<CraftThatBlock> we need linux keyboards
<js1123> so if i'm good with the currently running version and i'm up to date at this moment,  than i can safely remove the unchecked and unactivated  ppa/source code things. (what are they called?)
<e1e> hello
<Jamba> Beldar: Here you go friend http://oi58.tinypic.com/2mqksx2.jpg :)
<CraftThatBlock> ummm my ubuntu doesn't detect windows in the installation
<CraftThatBlock> it just shows "free space"
<Beldar> js1123, PPA's mat have installed packages that could be an issue on a distro upgrade, more details needed.
<jeff3> Ok so I managed to get my system back but now unity isn't running.  How can I get unity to run again?
<CraftThatBlock> do I make a new partition at the end of the device?
<ubuntupc9> CraftThatBlock: gparted
<Beldar> Jamba, Could you backup what is on ubuntu and do a new install, as is it is sda1, which is where windows should be for easy access in case of isses?
<Beldar> issues*
<CraftThatBlock> ubuntupc9: I just looked it up the problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325 seems like fix
<jeff3> Is there a way to completely reconfigure X?
<cristianhg_> Where can I find a decent channel for PHP developers?
<Bashing-om> js1123: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories .. and if you are in reference to 'source code' if you are not compileing software you have no need to enable the 'src' fetches .
<cristianhg_> Where can I find a decent channel for PHP developers?
<Jamba> Beldar: Yeah, I just wanted to know if I could avoid that T.T, i guess not x3. Thanks anyways :). Could you explain to me the importance of having Windows a sda1
<Beldar> Jamba, The issue with windows is a recovery disc would not see windows if after ubuntu.
<rww> cristianhg_: identify to NickServ and /join ##php
<rww> !register | cristianhg_
<ubottu> cristianhg_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntupc9> how strange CraftThatBlock I use gparted and never had trouble
<Jamba> Beldar: I don't have any recovery disc though
<Jamba> Beldar: Or does that also include system restore images as well?
<cfhowlett> Jamba, first boot of windows recommends user immediately make a recovery disk - advice typically (foolishly) ignored
<Beldar> Jamba, Or an install disc, you could install it but not repair it basically, it just makes the whole thing more difficult and in the geek area of knowledge is all.
<ubuntupc9> shoot time to go, food time
<alfonsojon> Hello :)
<myraft> Hi, I using 14.04 and am stuck on the login screen. They keyboard and mouse are not responding. I can ssh to the problem machine from another machine. Any help would be appreciated.
<CraftThatBlock> ubuntupc9: how can I use that?
<Jamba> Thanks friends! I appreciate the advice and help :)
<Jamba> Have a nice day ^.^
<CraftThatBlock> because fixparts' install is durping
<alfonsojon> myraft: What graphics card do you have?
<CraftThatBlock> and I don't want to do more debugging today
<myraft> nvidia
<alfonsojon> myraft: Do you know the specific model?
<myraft> I am not sure how to find out
<alfonsojon> If you don't know, SSH into the machine and type this command
<alfonsojon> lspci | grep vga
<alfonsojon> then paste the output here
<myraft> @alfonsojon: no output
<myraft> @alfonsojon: no output
<alfonsojon> myraft: Huh. Try lspci | grep VGA
<alfonsojon> I think it's case sensitive.
<rww> it is, unless you do grep -i
<myraft> @alfonsojon: here is the output :
<myraft>  lspci | grep VGA
<myraft> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alfonsojon> myraft: Ah. Do you use a laptop that has hybrid graphics?
<myraft> I have several update, purge and install nvidia based on researching the web
<alfonsojon> myraft: Pardon?
<myraft> I am using a desktop with dual monitors. Was working till yesterday. But you are right, when it boots up, it shows a HUGE resolution
<cfhowlett> !info AccountService > cfhowlett
<alfonsojon> myraft: It seems you're using onboard graphics and not your Nvidia graphics
<keola> Hey, do you guys have a way of moving drivers from one distro to the other on the same machine?
<keola> I'm pretty new to linux ;c
<myraft> alfonsojon:  what do I do?
<alfonsojon> myraft: Are you 100% sure that you have an Nvidia card? It appears you're using Intel integrated graphics.
<svetlana> keola, 'download them again from the hardware website' maybe
<svetlana> as i feel it's not packaged properly, so getting it out of an existing package is, i think, harder than from their website directly
<myraft> alfonsojon: I am not sure at all. Frankly I don't know how to tell
<alfonsojon> myraft: That's okay, based on that command, it looks like you have Intel integrated graphics.
<alfonsojon> Start by removing your Nvidia drivers like so: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-3*
<alfonsojon> Without the quotes
<alfonsojon> That will remove any Nvidia drivers you have installed
<myraft> alfonsojon:  sure,
<alfonsojon> myraft: Before you confirm, paste the output in a pastebin.
<myraft> alfonsojon:  embarrasing question , how do paste to pastebin
<myraft> ?
<alfonsojon> It's fine, everyone starts somewhere :)
<cfhowlett> !paste |myraft,
<ubottu> myraft,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alfonsojon> You just need to visit a pastebin website (I use hastebin.com) and copy-paste the text from the terminal to the paste bin.
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: didn't know !paste existed, I'll keep that command in mind
<deezNutsBlue> Hey people need some help.
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, happy2help
<deezNutsBlue> My wifi is messed up.
<deezNutsBlue> I tried to
<Beldar> !details | deezNutsBlue all in one post
<ubottu> deezNutsBlue all in one post: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<myraft> thanks both: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8058881/
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, for future reference:  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=name%20ASC&page=0
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: you are a saint
<cfhowlett> :)
<alfonsojon> Okay, myraft, hit "Y" and enter
<alfonsojon> Then run "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge"
<deezNutsBlue> I just installed ubuntu onto my laptop. For a while the wifi was working but now it does not even show the networks. If i wish to use the internet I have to use my ethernet.
<alfonsojon> Once that all finishes, restart and see if that fixes your problem.
<alfonsojon> deezNutsBlue: Did you run an upgrade before your wifi broke or is it random?
<myraft> alfonsojon:  doing so. Will update when done.
<myraft> alfonsojon: done.
<alfonsojon> myraft: Also a good idea.
<deezNutsBlue> Well the wifi stopped working
<alfonsojon> myraft: Good luck.
<deezNutsBlue> then i updated
<deezNutsBlue> then it started working again.
<deezNutsBlue> now it stopped again.
<myraft> alfonsojon:  should I restart "sudo shutdown -r now" ?
<alfonsojon> myraft: Oh right, you can't access the system through the GUI. That should work, yes. You can also do "sudo reboot", quicker to type :)
<myraft> alfonsojon:  I think you are on the right trail. Basically, the splash screen when it boots looks like a lower resolution. But at the login window, no keyboard or mouse response
<alfonsojon> myraft: So system is basically inaccessible. Once it reboots, let me know.
<deezNutsBlue> Does anyone have some advice for me?
<alfonsojon> deezNutsBlue: !wifi
<alfonsojon> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deezNutsBlue> ok thank you.
<alfonsojon> See that, and see if it helps resolve your problem.
<myraft> alfonsojon: it finished reboot. Same status. Big resolution. No response from keyboard or mouse.
<alfonsojon> myraft: Hmm...
<myraft> both keyboard are mouse are USB.
<myraft> lsusb shows that they are there.
<alfonsojon> myraft: Hm, do you know if /etc/X111/xorg.conf exists?
<alfonsojon> It should not exist by default, and it may be causing conflicts.
<Dasm_> What's the mod key in ubuntu? I would use <alt> in windows, but it's not working for me
<nattikorn> Hi
<myraft> no it does not -here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/8058925/. Shows X11
<jeff3> Thank you for your help, everyone
<myraft> alfonsojon:  I see X11, but not X111 in etc directory
<alfonsojon> myraft: Alright, hang on, I need to look into this
<keola> So if I wanted to run two different distros on the same machine, would it be possible to be prompted with a password on boot, where a certain password would lead to say Ubuntu and another password would lead to Xubuntu?
<myraft> 10-4
<alfonsojon> myraft: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Beldar> keola, If those are not encrypted a live will access both anyway.
<alfonsojon> myraft: Let me know if that installs, it should already be installed.
<cfhowlett> keola, OR you install ONE distro with 2 or more desktop environments:  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kkde
<alfonsojon> If not, that may be your problem.
<nattikorn> what is chang language in ubuntu from china is Eng
<Beldar> nattikorn, What?
<cfhowlett> keola, logout, choose lubunut/lxde or xubuntu/xfce4 or kubuntu/kde
<cfhowlett> !cn | nattikorn,
<ubottu> nattikorn,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<myraft> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<keola> Okay. I'l try, I'm rather new to linux
<redjr> hello guys
<redjr> quem pode me ajudar com um problema
<antonio__> i need help
<cfhowlett> keola, easy one: open a terminal.  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<redjr> ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !es | redjr,
<ubottu> redjr,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<keola> Will this select my distro based on a password?
<redjr> thank you and I sorry
<cfhowlett> keola, no, but it will effectively give you multi-distro look and feel
<Beldar> keola, That does not make sense.
<OerHeks> keola, no, you can choose in the grub bootloader
<deezNutsBlue> This is so confusing
<deezNutsBlue> All I want to do is get wifi lol
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: That's portuguese, not spanish
<myraft> alfonsojon:  nothing new to install. Should i try boot-repair iso ?
<Beldar> deezNutsBlue, Try an earlier kernel in the grub menu.
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, doh!
<alfonsojon> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon>  to see the difference:
<alfonsojon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alfonsojon> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<alfonsojon> oh wait, they're not the same
<alfonsojon> thought they'd be the same message in portuguese and spanish, but meh
<x_root> alfonsojon, what?
<Beldar> deezNutsBlue, My guess since we just had a kernel upgrade that is athe issue.
<alfonsojon> x_root: Nothing important
<alfonsojon> myraft: I'm not sure, have you tried booting into recovery mode and resetting x to defaults?
<x_root> no... spanish and portuguese is two different languages.. they are.. different.. like..
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  how would I do that ?
<keola> Also my issue with going to hunt for drivers online is that they're nly provided for windows
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  meaning, how do I boot into recovery mode and reset X?
<alfonsojon> myraft: Reboot the computer and hold shift to make GRUB come up.
<Beldar> keola, drivers for what?
<myraft>  alfonsojon: doing.
<alfonsojon> myraft: It will bring up a text-based UI where you can start X in safe mode and reset the default configuration.
<keola> My network card on a Pavilion G7
<alfonsojon> myraft: You can also access a root shell.
<x_root> alfonsojon, olá, como vai? (pt) ¿hola, que tal? (es) the same to hey, what's up?
<Beldar> keola, What is the actual hardware look in lspci run in the terminal.
<x_root> or.. something like that.. lol
<alfonsojon> x_root: close enough
<cfhowlett> x_root, that would be --- Santana?  Oye como va?
<alfonsojon> I speak enough Spanish to understand a good deal of Portuguese, but I'm not close to fluent in either
<Beldar> keola, Note when we talk to each other we preface with the others nick.
<alfonsojon> Como va = what is going on
<x_root> alfonsojon, they are enough similar.. but not the same..
<myraft>  alfonsojon: held the shift button. Booted right into the frozen login screen.
<x_root> is just that.. :D
<alfonsojon> myraft: Huh... What system is this on?
<alfonsojon> Are you using a Mac?
<x_root> well, anyway.. both languages are awesome (e sem problemas :D)
<alfonsojon> there are ____ problems
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  it is ubuntu 14.04
<alfonsojon> what is sem?
<x_root> cfhowlett, didn't understood =/.. lol
<x_root> alfonsojon, no problems :)
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  no other OS installed.
<alfonsojon> Ah
<alfonsojon> myraft: I mean are you using a Mac or PC?
<et_> hello i just installed enemy terriory on ubuntu 14.04 using playdeb... i have no sound again when usualy playdeb works.. i am using 64 bit.. any advice?
<myraft> PC
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<alfonsojon> You need to hold shift before Ubuntu starts up
<alfonsojon> When you first turn on the PC, hold shift
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  let me try again. I did that.
<alfonsojon> until you get the menu
<alfonsojon>  myraft If it doesn't come up, then I'm not sure what else to try.
<x_root> and. since here is an ubuntu channel.. no one know how to enable 3/4 fingers support on ubuntu 14.04?
<x_root> or, if this is possible (tried on ubuntu-phone since, maybe, it could have something to multi touch related.. but.. no.. =/)
<alfonsojon> x_root: It's not really related... however, I think it depends on the driver
<cfhowlett> !touch | x_root,
<ubottu> x_root,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<x_root> is on touchpad.. still the same cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> x_root, probably not.  phone is phone, computer is not phone ...
<alfonsojon>  myraft I cannot make any gurantees, but this worked for someone: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<x_root> =/
<jacmu> olà, someone can help me for solving gtk murrine bug in opencpn-3.2.2  ?
<alfonsojon> I assume mesa-utils will pull in some missing dependencies.
<pusicanu> sydney
<x_root> so.. i give up (for today).. maybe in ubuntu 14.10 will be possible on the fly..
<sydney> pusicanu: yes?
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  after power down from the source, got GRUB menu
<x_root> (on the fly is right? lol) well, gtg.. thanks cfhowlett and alfonsojon.. até o/
<sydney> pusicanu: NO I DONT LIVE IN SYDNEY :P
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  should I go with one of the older recovery mode , this is encourging.
<jacmu> … on ubuntu 12.04 Precise LTS
<alfonsojon> x_root: See you, hopefully things work out.
<keola> Beldar I looked up the exact name of the card, but I can't really find a driver to install, or at least in a way I can understand
<alfonsojon> myraft: Go for it, but they should be functionally identical.
<Beldar> keola, Did you run lslci in the terminal and see it?
<Beldar> lspci* keola
<keola> Yes I did beldar
<Beldar> keola, Why are you not posting it?
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  I am getting better resolution splash screen.
<myraft> this is exciting.
<alfonsojon> myraft: That's good
<keola> Beldar, sorry, I guess I hadn't realized I needed to. It's a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565
<alfonsojon> myraft: For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<myraft>  alfonsojon: ok tried to login with my userid , loops back to login screen. Logged in with a "hadoop" userid I had created, got a screen. So there is two problems.
<alfonsojon> myraft: It seems you're running on vesa graphics (unaccelerated fallback), try rebooting into recovery mode and reset X to defaults.
<alfonsojon> Once you have done that, reboot normally and try again
<charco> Hey, I'm using ubuntu gnome lts, but I am having a horrible bug and nobody answers in #ubuntu-gnome and I want to report it so it can get fixed. Any idea how can I report the bug? (The brightness just doesn't work)
<reisio> charco: how are you attempting to have it work?
<cfhowlett> !bug | charco
<ubottu> charco: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Beldar> keola, coupe of pages of links to look through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=QCA9565
<Beldar> couple*
<charco> reisio, it was working yesterday before an update. I am talking about using the brightness command from the panel, or the xbacklight terminal command, none of the work. I have to manually echo things into /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  I am in with the hadoop userid. When i try to login with my regular userid, loops back to the login screen. What should I do reset X to defaults ? I have made G_d knows, how many changes based on google searches.
<alfonsojon> myraft: Ehhh that may not be a good thing. Is reinstalling an option?
<alfonsojon> myraft: That's usually the easiest way to fix a problem
<alfonsojon> if it's major
<charco> cfhowlett, hwo do I find the package that was wroken?
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  I think you are right. Let me back up the data I want to keep and see the re-install option
<alfonsojon> myraft: You can also delete every folder except for /home and manually partition, but that's a bit complicated.
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  yeap rebooting, back to the same problem.
<cfhowlett> charco, IDK
<alfonsojon>  myraft: For future reference, it's a good idea to keep what you did as a reference so you can revert it in the event it does not work or makes things worse.
<myraft> back up data and off to re-install I guess. Was not looking forward to that ....
<charco> cfhowlett, I got the list of the latests updates packages from /var/log/apt/history
<cfhowlett> charco, I understood you pinpointed the backlight package?
<charco> cfhowlett, none of the "user" ways to change the brightness work, not even the xbacklight command, but I don't think it is a xbacklight problem.
<cfhowlett> charco, I don't know what to tell you.  That could be an actual BUG - or it could be a user setting needing attention.  I'm on xubuntu - different settings.
<charco> :( sorry for being annoying, I want to report it but I don't even know which package is the wrong one.
<cfhowlett> charco, not annoying.  ask again in channel.  someone will know
<e1e> hello
<reisio> heya e1e
<e1e> hey reisio
<svetlana> hi
<e1e> hi svetlana
<cfhowlett> e1e, ask your ubuntu support question
<reisio> hi svetlana
<et_> hello i just installed enemy terriory on ubuntu 14.04 using playdeb... i have no sound again when usualy playdeb works.. i am using 64 bit.. any advice?
<e1e> how can i rename multiple files, removing the first part of the file name but keeping the rest
<reisio> e1e: for example?
<e1e> eg (01) album_artist_trackname.mp3 (02)album_artist_trackname.mp3 etc
<e1e> keeping trackname of each track and removing the first bits
<reisio> e1e: which bits?
<myraft>  alfonsojon:  thanks for the help. I did not know / find the shift key to get the grub menu. At least getting into the machine with another user, hopefully should
<svetlana> e1e: use mmv
<svetlana> e1e: example: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6911301/rename-multiple-files-shell
<svetlana> e1e: its manpage has more example
<CraftThatBlock> IT WORKS
<svetlana> GOOD! :)
<CraftThatBlock> So many problems i ran into
<CraftThatBlock> finally started installation :D
<CraftThatBlock> really freaking happy right now lol
<CraftThatBlock> and my beagel is ready
<e1e> ok i'll check out mmv
<e1e> thanks :)
<svetlana> good luck
 * cfhowlett ... beagel???
<charco> This guy had the same problem a year ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128313 but nobody could help him
<cfhowlett> charco, did he file a !bug?   if so, check the status
<charco> No, he didn't :( he just stopped answering in the forum
<charco> it is weird! because it was working yesteday :/
<redGod> i need some help getting a usb to ethernet device working and I havent found anything when I google for it
<myraft> .
<myraft> ..
<Basketball> how can i decrees indent of bullet points the decrees indent button is greyed out P.S. it is in a table in libre writer
<et_> for anyone concerned this works for me
<et_> but i just tried it and sound is a bit choppy
<et_> but still has sound wo0t
<et_> http://www.gonzodark.com/2014/05/wolfenstein-et-on-ubuntu-1404.html
<sanfen> hello anybody home
<et_> im here
<et_> whats going on?
<sanfen> why my sentence is cut off on showing
<sanfen> what I've seen is "why my sentence is cut off on sho"
<et_> hmmm
<et_> what os and irc client?
<sanfen> linuxmint  XChat
<LostNva> Off the wall question, if another distro is based on Ubuntu, why wouldn't it be supported here?
<TJ-> LostNva: Because it may/will have changes that mean it behaves/is configured differently, and obviously, because it *isn't* Ubuntu
<LostNva> TJ: ok i get that. I'm not pro at Linux. It seems some common problems like apt etc are very similar. I do understand the mess though it could cause.
<Snake2k> Hello every, I keep getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Snake2k> for a package I'm installing :|
<Snake2k> More like apt-get -f install
<Snake2k> package: "libc6-dev-i386
<TJ-> LostNva: You may as well ask why Debian doesn't support Ubuntu, that's what Ubuntu is based on. But Ubuntu has a lot of differences both in the packages and the way systems are built and configured and operated
<LostNva> TJ: Yeah Iv'e learned those lessons recently by adding repositories from other distros, and forgetting to remove them later.
<Matthew_Moore> hey guys.  i have two computers. i want to know if there is an easy way to transfer all my programs and settings from one Ubuntu machine to another.  Or do i have to just manually install everything twice??
<coi> irc eh foda demais
<coi> que irado
<coi> a galera ainda ta aqui
<coi> nossa anos depois
<coi> o chat ubuntu
<coi> td aqui
<unopaste> coi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Snake2k> Hey can anyone help me with a package overwrite problem?
<sydney> Snake2k: just ask. ;)
<TJ-> Matthew_Moore: You can use the "debfoster" tool to make a list of the top-level packages that are installed, and use that list to reinstall those same packages on the other installation. Debfoster is better than "dpk --get-selections" because it maintains the relationships between manual and auto-installed packages
<Snake2k> sydney: Hey, I'm tryin to install libc6-dev-i386, but dpkg says "trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h'
<Snake2k> sydney: That's because I have libc6-dev-amd64 as well
<TJ-> Matthew_Moore: For user-specific settings, you should be able to simply clone the user's home directory "/home/$USER/" to the other installation
<sydney> Snake2k: then why are you installing the i386 package?
<Snake2k> sydney: When I try to remove libc6-dev-amd64, It just gives me a "apt-get -f install" excuse lol
<Snake2k> sydney: to build something :|
<TJ-> Snake2k: You can't install both architecture's -dev packages because they have conflicting files
<Snake2k> sydney: And for gcc-4.8-multilib
<TJ-> Snake2k: If you're trying to build a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system that requires the 32-bit libc -dev, use a 32-bit chroot
<Snake2k> TJ-: I see, I tried removing gcc-4.8-multilib but it won't let me, I can post some output if anyone wants me to
<Matthew_Moore> TJ-: yeah i figure the settings would be easy.  on Arch i can use pacmanxg to create an install script of all my exsistang software.  i was hoping for something similar in ubuntu. But i'll have a look  at debfoster. thanks.
<sydney> Snake2k: did you try ' sudo apt-get remove libc6-dev-amd64' ?
<Snake2k> TJ-: Hmmmm I see, thanks! But how do I clean this up now? :|
<Snake2k> sydney: Yep, won't let me
<Snake2k> sydney: It says gcc-4.8-multilib and libc6-dev-x32 have unmet dependencies
<Snake2k> sydney: I guess libc6-dev-x32 follows through the multilib package
<TJ-> Matthew_Moore: "debfoster -q --show-keepers" should do it
<sydney> Snake2k: ok,then i dont know how to help ;)
<The_Woodsman> i'm trying to run a plex media server on my ubuntu machine, and when i want it to find the folder containing my music files, it won't find it. my understanding is that i need to add plex to my user group so that it has all the necessary permissions. so my question is, how do i add a program to my user group so it has my same permissions?
<TJ-> Snake2k: use 'dpkg' directly to remove the offending 32-bit package that is partially installed, then fix things up with "apt-get -f install"
<Matthew_Moore> TJ-: ok i'll give it a try.
<Snake2k> TJ-: Alright, trying that out, thanks!
<Snake2k> TJ-: I found the problem, gcc-multilib was holding them all there lol, removed the 32-bit packages, error's gone :D now I'll figure out how to build that thing in a better way lol thanks everyone!
 * sydney and everyone says *No Problem* 
<sydney> :P
<adante> hey guys, can someone exlpain why aptitude wants to remove all these packages but apt-get does not? http://pastebin.com/h7TEf0qp
<lotuspsychje> !aptitude | adante
<ubottu> adante: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<adante> lotuspsychje: ahh thankyou
<hylian> hello all
<istvanchung> Has anyone else run into an issue with gnome-flashback+metacity, such that when a window is maximized, there's a 1-pixel column of white down the left side?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what process is my webcame under?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> webcam
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its on because cheese crashed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it won't let me launch again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and I see the green light that indicates the webcam is still on
<reborn> Help me able to understand, why ubuntu always default on X.org x server-recommended  than fglrx?
<alfonsojon> istvanchung: I have that problem, it's especially noticeable in Firefox.
<istvanchung> alfonsojon: In firefox? I barely notice it at all since firefox has a white background.  I notice it most in gnome-terminal (since that has a dark background)
<alfonsojon> istvanchung: When using light-themes, it's more noticable.
<alfonsojon> ambiance is a dark theme, so the white bari s a lot more noticable
<alfonsojon> white bar is * ; bar is a*
<istvanchung> alfonsojon: Oh, I see.
<alfonsojon> istvanchung: I take it you are using Ubuntu GNOME?
<istvanchung> alfonsojon: GNOME Flashback with Metacity.
<alfonsojon> Ah.
<alfonsojon> I run that on my Power Mac G4, since compiz doesn't work in 12.04 and beyond.
<istvanchung> alfonsojon: Right.  I only noticed this problem after I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04- what about you?
<alfonsojon> istvanchung: Yep, doesn't happen on 12.04 or 10.04 for me, only 14.04.
<alfonsojon> That is, when 14.04 actually boots (it really does not like my Mac :( )
<pcfamily> hello
<istvanchung> alfonsojon: I've filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1357634
<adi_> hello
<adi_> how to use this IRC
<adi_> #ubuntu
<adi_> -_-
<adi_> #adi
<lotuspsychje> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<istvanchung> lotuspychje: "adi_ has quit (Client Quit)"  <-- too late :(
<bluezone> Does anyone know how to feed the audio output into the audio input? (Same effect as holding a microphone up against the speakers)
<popl> bluezone: conceptually that's not even the same thing
<popl> bluezone: what are you trying to do?
<bluezone> popl, whatever sound is coming from the speakers i want to trick the computer into thinking it's coming from the microphone
<qtrain> Hello.  I am trying to find .Rprofile file for R.  From the directions I have it should be located in ~/.Rprofile which is in my home directory from what I understand.  when i cd ~/.Rprofile - no such file or directory
<bluezone> feeding the audio output into the audio input
<qtrain> even if I try cd / first
<qtrain> any help?
<wheatthin> qtrain, that'll make a loop wouldn' tit?
<wheatthin> err bluezon
<wheatthin> sorry
<wheatthin> wouldn't it*
<bluezone> naw, whatever the microphone is receiving is not getting played back on my computer
<ubuntuser13> how to remove llvmpipe 3.4,128bits and use cedar on gallium 0.4 AMD?
<qtrain> better yet.  Where exactly are my programming languages installed. Java, Node etc.  Do they all commonly reside in one directory?
<wheatthin> bluezone, how can you tell? lol.. do you have it piping to somewhere?
<qtrain> help would be greatly appreciated and I have fake not real fake sudo internet points
<K`zan> Hi Folks, just installed v14 and ma trying to find out how to get multiple virtual desktops.  Looking and googling are no help :-).  Thoughts appreciated (gnome).
<wheatthin> bluezone, It would cause feedback unless you have a secondary soundcard in which isn't picking up the loop
<K`zan> Virtual desktops in a new v14 install, how?
<popl> and that's my time
<K`zan> Virtual desktops in a new v14 gnome install, how?
<wheatthin> K`zan, I dunno.. explain virtual desktops.
<chriys> hey guys I know this might not be the best channel to ask this question, but I hope some of you can give good hints. I want to setup a streaming solution to stream our live events. I tried Kaltura and Red5 and for some reason I never been able to make them work together. Do you have any suggestion for this sake?
<wheatthin> K`zan, Do you mean virtualmachine?  If so, I'd suggest virtualbox, or vmware-workstation if you wanna buy it.
<K`zan> wheatthin: Nothing new, different desktops ine can use rather than cramming too many apps in/on one desktop screen.
<wheatthin> chriys, have you tried vlc?
<wheatthin> K`zan, and which release of ubunt are you using?
<K`zan> wheatthin: No not VMs
<wheatthin> ubuntu, kubuntu,
<K`zan> wheatthin: 14.04
<K`zan> gnome
<kostkon> K`zan, option is in appearance settings
<wheatthin> 14.04 comes in different flavors.. k..
<chriys> wheatthin: nope will it be able to handle around 500 connections and give me all the analytic
<bluezone> wheatthin, i think you may be overthinking this, if i have music playing and i make it such that it is both playing on my speaker and being fowarded to the microphone there will not be a loop, the microphone doesn't play the music and the music is only played by the speakers
<wheatthin> well gnome, should already have multiple desktops
<K`zan> Didn't see anything in appearance, will check again.
<wheatthin> bluezone, It'll cause feedback, just like if you put the mic too close to the speakers.
<chriys> wheatthin: also does it support Mobiles (Android, Iphone) ?
<bluezone> i guess i'm not seeing what you are saying
<K`zan> wheatthin: Not that I can find, seem to have one desktop, no idea how to switch as I see nothing that would indicate different desktops (kde  has a pager you can click to get to different desktops).
<wheatthin> chriys, I use an android phone for a security camera, and it runs via ip/port and I set vlc to record
<K`zan> brb
<wheatthin> chriys, so yes, it could.. depending on what you're using to record with.
<bluezone> if the sound output is both sound output and sound input, it doesn't mean the sound input is going to be heard by anyone necessarily
<wheatthin> K`zan, If using gnome-shell, you'll move your mouse to the left corner until it triggers, and shows the desktop and the virtual ones on the right
<K`zan> wheatthin: Will try that.  Nothing in appearance though.
<K`zan> wheatthin: Thanks!
<wheatthin> K`zan, I'll take a screenshot of mine real quick.
<qtrain> wheatthin: found it
<qtrain> err nobody I meant nobody
<qtrain> no noobs allowed!
<chriys> wheatthin: I got 3 cameras connected on a blackmagic TVS and it send the signal out in H.264 1080i
<Anastasia> wheatthin: k`zan on the gnome box.  Moving mouse cursor does nothing on left or any other side :-(?
<wheatthin> http://imagebin.org/317639   ahh.. I wasn't aware they put out gnome-classic as default
<wheatthin> I thought it was gnome-shell, which does
<panahi> How Can I execute "logout" in a script file.
<panahi> I get "logout: not found"  !:-(
<Anastasia> wheatthin: According to help there should be a workspace switcher near the bottom, nope.  I must have a bad install...
<wheatthin> panahi, logout totally? all users? :) can always restart the desktop manager :)
<panahi> I want to logout after my application closed. I call my application in a script and after that I call "logout"
<panahi> after my application is closed. logout dose not run.!
<panahi> wheatthin: :my application is run on text mode and no user is logged in.
<panahi> wheatthin: I set auto root login in tty1.conf
<panahi> wheatthin: and in .bashrc I run my application
<wheatthin> panahi, ahh dangerous..
<wheatthin> proceed at your own risk
<Anastasia> wheatthin: Must have a hosed install, no pagers or workspace switchers where the docs say I should find on.  Out with the install disk again :-).  Thanks for the help!
<panahi> wheatthin: I want if my application is closed then the logout is execute and then by respawn in tty1.conf, autologin and my application restart again.
<ahmadgbg> Hi, is it possible to change an existing user's home dir to and existing dir?
<reborn> anyone can recommender for a beginner to be a development?
<hualet_deepin> ahmadgbg: perhaps usermod can do that for you
<eeee> ahmadgbg: sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m *username*
<holy_moses> hello, I'm having some home NAS ssh trouble on osx 10.8. I'm successfully connecting from my mac mini to my macbook and successful connecting from both to my raspberry pi NAS BUT i am unable to connect to my mac mini from my macbook. Is this the right irc channel to raise this concern? Thank you
<ahmadgbg> eeee, thanks
<eeee> np
<panahi> hi
<holy_moses> panahi: hi
<panahi> who can I execute logout command in an bash scrite file?
<panahi> who can I execute logout command in script file?
<holy_moses> panahi: I don't know sorry. probably shouldn't have said hi. Hopefully someone else can be more useful. good luck bye bye
<hualet_deepin> panahi: there's a command called gnome-sesion-quit, perhaps that's what you want?
<hualet_deepin> sorry, session
<panahi> hualet_deepin: I'm working in text mode. no gnome is installed.
<hualet_deepin> panahi: i don't know then, and don't know there's logout concept while you are in text mode, maybe exit?
<Beldar> panahi, You might check #bash
<panahi> Beldar: hualet_deepin:pkill login do that.:-D
<e1e> anyone there?
<e1e> hi v2zz
<snake_> hello
<adante> hi, i've reorganised my disks and my system no longer boots with a grub error 17, how can i go about diagnosing this
<Beldar> adante, This a raid or just regular HD's you have changed around?
<adante> Beldar: regular hdd's - just enabled AHCI mode (previously was in ide)
<adante> Beldar: (sorry for not responding to previous comment re aptitude/apt-get the other day - I went AFK - but that is sorted now)
<PolishPickers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbIHWoJhIII
<Beldar> adante, I'm not up on whether this is a problem with an mbr being read or the OS with linux.
<PolishPickers> check the video out takes step by step
<Beldar> PolishPickers, Use nicks and be sure what you suggest is relevant, we don't just post a video.
<PolishPickers> ok np Boot Fix - GRUB Error Solution - Linux Ubuntu
<adante> Beldar: what do you mean with the OS with linux?
<ubuntuRVK> IFEELSTUPID
<adante> Beldar: i thought the mbr is being read as it is booting grub - but I am not extremely familiar with the boot process
<PolishPickers> lol ubuntuRVK guess what i was new to linux 4 years ago and i am still learning
<Beldar> adante, I meant changing the read type of HD's I'm not sure whether this can be fixed, or if it is just a new mbr is needed. For example you can't do this with windows installs.
<Beldar> adante, I would change the bios back to ide and do some research, it should boot normally.
<Beldar> adante, If it had been working fine before the bios change.
<ubuntuRVK> JUSTHELDSHORTANDTHENLEDONALEED
<adante> Beldar: i'll give that a go - longer term I was hoping to adjust the boot sequence to work as getting ahci/hotplug working would be quite useful for me
<Beldar> ubuntuRVK, What help do yo need?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuRVK, you make no sense.  Drop the CAPS and use punctuation.
<Beldar> adante, All possible, you just need to know what you are doing.
<ubuntuRVK> REINSTALLINGORERASINGREADYFOUNDTABLETWITH ANDR OID
<cfhowlett> ubuntuRVK, this is not android support.  wrong channel.
<keenguitar> he should really get kicked
<cfhowlett> keenguitar, agreed
<Beldar> ops informed
<ubuntuRVK> HAHAYOUKNOWWHEREMYGRANDMAISINSTEAD?SMARTASSJUSTNEEDONEWITHSOUNDOUTPUTUBUNTURUNSWITHOUTSMARTY
<cfhowlett> !ops | ubuntuRVK trolling
<ubottu> ubuntuRVK trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntuRVK> MINEIS
 * Beldar waves his cane and proclaims "get off my lawn"
<svetlana> ubuntuRVK: i /msg'ed you, hope that helps! :)
 * cfhowlett thinks "get off my lawn" is too gentle.  Time for some Jules Pitt intervention ...
<svetlana> PolishPickers: btw i still love you as always (seriously)
<keenguitar> Everytime I start Ubuntu I get an error saying selinuxfs failed to mount, but everything seems to work fine afterwards (I am dual booting ubuntu along windows 8)
<PolishPickers> thanks svetlana! back at ya
<adante> Beldar: actually it turns out I was mistaken - the error is occurring because I've connected some new hard drives - if I remove them the system boots fine
<keenguitar> can someone help ^^
<Beldar> keenguitar, Have you used a bootrepair fix?
<keenguitar> no Beldar, how would I do that?
<Beldar> adante, Cool I had thought you could change the read but was not sure, having the same HD first read was the answer it seems.
<Beldar> keenguitar, NOt saying you should, however it puts a selinux in the boot is all.
<Silverhand> Hi. Was looking for a solution to a problem I've been having and came across this IRC, is this a good place to get help?
<Beldar> Silverhand, If ubuntu related maybe.
<Silverhand> Beldar, yeah
<keenguitar> Beldar:So I shouldn't? Are there any risks?
<helmut_> hi
<Silverhand> I've had ubuntu installed on a laptop for a few days now, and when I try to log in the video drivers seem to crash. Works fine logging into a guest profile, but can't access mine.
<Beldar> keenguitar, Needs to be used correctly with uefi, yes it may not work. However it has a bootinfo summary that is a diagnostic, run it with no fixes and post here and start a thread at the ubuntu forums with UEFI in the header.
<cfhowlett> !ask | Silverhand,
<ubottu> Silverhand,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beldar> keenguitar, I would not use the repair unless a told by someone who knows. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Beldar> are*
<bivin> Is there any version of Ubuntu which supports wubi in windows 8.1?
<keenguitar> Beldar: I will first check if my BIOS uses UEFI, if it doesn't it might be another problem?
<Beldar> bivin, No and none supported really
<cfhowlett> bivin, wubi is no longer supported and is a bad idea in general
<Beldar> keenguitar, run the bootinfo summary.
<cfhowlett> bivin, possible workaround: install virtualbox to windows.  install 32 bit lubuntu or xubuntu to virtualbox.
<cfhowlett> bivin, OR do a proper dual boot.
<bivin> Ok. Dual boot will reduce the boot speed of windows 8, right?
<Beldar> bivin, No fast boot correct.
<bivin> Reduce means increases
<Beldar> bivin, The fast boot is just a suspend anyway.
<bivin> But it made it superior to windows 7 which took ages to boot.
<Beldar> bivin, both should boot in about 30 seconds
<eeee> bivin: it still boots pretty quickly
<bivin> Ok. I will give a try. Thank you guys.
<keenguitar> Beldar: I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8060529/
<jorge2> what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<adante> is there an up to date document about the ubuntu boot process?
<dotDeb> jorge2 OS upgrade to new version
<eeee> jorge2: it's like upgrade (which upgrades installed packages) except it has the ability the remove other packages if it is required to install the new ones
<adante> i'm seeing documents that refer to the menu.lst which I am used to, but other discussion suggests this was deprecated for some more elaborate config system
<dotDeb> jorge2 dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,
<dotDeb>        also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<jorge2> how come when I do it only like 3 packages are needed?
<jorge2> how do you upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<jorge2> without fresh install
<eeee> jorge2: i think you have to go to 12.04 before, then 14.04.1
<eeee> jorge2: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Beldar> keenguitar, No Uefi, however grub was put into the windows boot that is an issue hold on.
<eeee> jorge2: ( 13.10 > 12.04 > 14.04.1 )
<eeee> so you'll have to issue that command twice to get there
<jorge2> why do you have to go backwards?
<jorge2> then forwards
<eeee> i think because 12.04 & 14.04 are LTS releases
<et_> what does lts mean
<eeee> long term support, 5 years
<et_> ahh thankyou
<eeee> np
<Beldar> keenguitar, There used to be a link for this exact problem, however all you need to do is remove grub from W8, open it from ubuntu and run a search for grub and delete what you find
<Beldar> keenguitar,  W8 looks like you install so I assume you have the install  or a recovery disc right?
<Beldar> your*
<keenguitar> yes Beldar
<keenguitar> I don't know how to do everything you suggested though
<Beldar> keenguitar, windows opens from home you will be in nautilus still hit search (a magifying lens) type in grub and it wil show what is in windows. Just be sure you are doing this in the opened windows.
<buriedalive> hi all
<keenguitar> so I have to start windows and search for grub?
<keenguitar> wouldn't grub be on a system partition?
<buriedalive> whats wrong?
<keenguitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8060529/ when I start Ubuntu I get an error saying it failed to mount selinuxfs but it works still
<buriedalive> hm
<buriedalive> Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
<Beldar> keenguitar, Is ubuntu booting?
<keenguitar> yes, I am on ubuntu now
<Beldar> keenguitar, open home.
<buriedalive> there is a problem
<keenguitar> my boot sector is installed alongside windows 8...
<keenguitar> genius
<Beldar> keenguitar, do you know what home is?
<keenguitar> the first icon on the top of the dock I guess?
<Beldar> keenguitar, Be careful here, I know this stufff getting random info is not a good idea.
<keenguitar> or the home folder?
<buriedalive> replace grub in to jther partial HD no?
<Beldar> buriedalive, Stop please.
<Beldar> keenguitar,In home W8 is in the left panel click it
<keenguitar> ok I found my windows directory
<keenguitar> was that what I was looking for?
<keenguitar> it does contain boot files but I am worried they are mixed with windows files boot stuff...
<Beldar> keenguitar, Yes you are looking at the windows OS in the window now right?
<keenguitar> yes Beldar
<Beldar> keenguitar, Click the magnifying glass icon at the top of the window, it opens a search and type in grub
<ubuntupc9> is there anything I need to know about flashing usb firmware on Ubuntu?
<keenguitar> ok searching... seems it will take some time
<Beldar> ubuntupc9, be sure it is linux friendly, are you adding or removing? More details really.
<Beldar> keenguitar, Has to search the OS, when any grub shows, let it finish you will just delete it.
<buriedalive> ubuntupc9 cat /etc/lsb-release
<ubuntupc9> bought a usb wifi antenna Beldar at Defcon and I wanted to reflash the latest firmware in a LiveOS to avoid any shall we say nasty surprises
<Beldar> keenguitar, This is a right click, you may only have a move to trash, but if you click it will say no trash and just delete do a yes there.
<trijntje> ubuntupc9: and Beldar supports 1) flashing new firmware to their dongles, and 2) has a program that does this for ubuntu?
<trijntje> I thought you mean belkin above, I meant the manufacturer
<turdle654> Hi
<PolishPickers> nn svetlana
<keenguitar> Beldar, the search is finished and I found 2 files, both named "grubenv"
<buriedalive> hi
<svetlana> PolishPickers, sleep well :)
<keenguitar> deleted, what next Beldar?
<ubuntupc9> not sure trijntje I got its IMG from the website but I'm just not sure how to do this in a safe way
<ubuntupc9> its an Alfa
<Beldar> keenguitar, Close the windows and and run a sudo update-grub in ubuntu than reboot and see if the error is gone and both ubuntu and windows boot.
<trijntje> ubuntupc9: Have you tried if it works with ubuntu? I've honestly never heard of a dongle that required the user to update the firmware to work on ubuntu
<ubuntupc9> hang on
<on247> Hi
<buriedalive> ubuntupc9 take control, good as f good)
<on247> Im stuck inside a vinagre session because i cant exit fullscreen no matter what
<svetlana> on247, ^C, ^Z, ^Q, alt+f4
<svetlana> any good?
<on247> al those got sent to the server
<on247> almost closed this webchat
<on247> im browsing inside the server
<b0x> hmm ubuntu wont update to 14 :/
<b0x> from 13.10
<on247> .04 or .10
<on247> ?
<ubuntupc9> http://www.alfa.com.tw/products_show.php?pc=34&ps=92 thats what I've got
<b0x> 0.4
<ubuntupc9> trying to do some wifi hunting
<trijntje> ubuntupc9: wifi hunting?
<b0x> i got 2 of them :)
<b0x> and an alfa R36
<Beldar> trijntje, They were just at defcon, heh
<b0x> errr
<ubuntupc9> haha yeah
<b0x> not 36..
<on247> nevermind alt f11 did th trick
<b0x> i forget
<b0x> after cracking some networks with the adaptor, u just plug the adaptor into this thing
<ubuntupc9> I'll make a pentoo live USB and plug it in there
<b0x> puts out its on network
<b0x> etc
<b0x> should work in virtualbox
<b0x> kali
<b0x> etc
<b0x> was the R36 :D
<b0x> http://www.alfa.com.tw/products_show.php?pc=51&ps=11
<on247> I prefer to just grab one of those amplyfying antennnas and let me in in to low sec (ie key calculable) or open networks
<b0x> i use a 13db antenna
<trijntje> b0x: ubuntupc9: talk about cracking networks is not apropriate in this channel
<b0x> my bad
<keenguitar> Beldar: I still have the failed to mount selinuxfs problem
<keenguitar> but windows and ubuntu still boot fine
<Beldar> keenguitar, So this is where in the boot exactly?
<on247> but stil i rarely need to do that , as y ISP does provide internet in hotspot and i have a nice internet at college
<ubuntupc9> I'm not trijntje
<keenguitar> sys/../selinuxfs
<keenguitar> I forgot what .. was
<ubuntupc9> My question was about a safe way to plug in a usb device into Ubuntu which I bought from defcon
<keenguitar> it failed to mount because it wasn't found though
<Beldar> keenguitar, Before grub was it seemed was your description.
<on247> We dont know the possible treat so ..
<on247> Fearing badusb?
<on247> data on it?
<on247> rubber ducky?
<Beldar> keenguitar, Unfortunately the real expert in this area is not on now but generally is US daytime. I suspect it is a mbr bug. I would come back at that time and see if they are around TJ_ is their nick.
<trijntje> ubuntupc9: I have no idea, how can you know if the firmware from the manufacturer is any safer
<ar> Hi. how can i tell networkmanager to stop trying to manage my eth0? preferably from the cli
<keenguitar> this is the exact error: Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux: No such file or directory
<ar> (no, i don't want to turn it off completly
<ubuntupc9> well trijntje its got to be a safer bet than buying something at a hacker con
<ubuntupc9> For that matter trijntje I can boot to the Ubuntu USB and mount it there
<svetlana> ar: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf may contain useful settings
<Beldar> keenguitar, Are you fully updated, have you run the softwae updater or a sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  I see you error as a bug in debian and redhat and fedora should have been fixed.
<Beldar> your*
<keenguitar> I upgraded without using the terminal, a window popped up, shortly after I installed Ubuntu
<Beldar> keenguitar, What was the release yo had installed and when was the upgrade?
<Beldar> you*
<et_> im not an expert... i always have probs if i update via just update on the updater
<et_> a fresh install always works soo much better
<keenguitar> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<et_> i just think when you try to update an os via that way there are library probs etc...
<Beldar> keenguitar, When was the 12.04 install and the upgrade to trusty?
<keenguitar> yesterday was the 12.04 install and update to 14.04
<et_> my friend tried that and lost video lol
<Beldar> keenguitar, Ah well 12.04.5 is out you should have made sure it was upgraded fully. run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in trusty
<keenguitar> that's funny, because I installed ubuntu once before and I lost video
<ubuntupc9> ok dumb question, too lazy to search but I will accept that as an answer.  Upgrading Ubuntu, same as windows?  Just upgrade and nothing is lost?
<et_> was it a fresh install?
<keenguitar> yes
<et_> or just upgrading the os
<et_> hmm the only time i had real problems was using ati cards
<Beldar> ubuntupc9, Nothing is sure always be backed up, windows breaks to.
<et_> butge force seems to work okay
<ubuntupc9> yeah I can make a clonezilla img
<Beldar> ubuntupc9, No 3rd party packages makes a upgrade more likely to succeed,.
<ubuntupc9> this is just my android build playground, not much in data
<et_> ahh yah
<et_> i had to change that before
<et_> i reemember
<et_> i havent tried any os for my cell device
<et_> but i am curious about it
<keenguitar> well if selinuxfs doesn't mount am I in trouble? everything seems to be working fine still
<funky1> hi guys, i have an intenl nuc dn2820fy and had ubuntu 14.04 installed on it, worked fine, did an update and now it is not booting anymore, and bios says it can't find boot media, anyknow had a similar problem, did it break something wit uefi booting maybe
<et_> that sucks
<et_> okay
<et_> when booting maybe hold shift down
<et_> and you can load into repair mode
<Beldar> keenguitar, I would want a perfect boot myself selinux is a security thing, but I'm not at all familiar with it's use or if it has to be configured to run. Better help is needed for a definitive answer. ;)
<Dasm> Hey guys
<keenguitar> hey Dasm
<keenguitar> haha
<reuven> hello all
<Dasm> I have xubuntu, how can I change display settings? (contrast, brightness, etc)
<Dasm> keenguitar, I know you.. I think
<funky1> btw i have only ubuntu on it
<Beldar> keenguitar, Having the grub in the windows partition usually has windows not booting or ubuntu if I remember, so to say the least this is a strange one.
<keenguitar> Dasm, you know me from KSPOfficial
<reuven> Dasm goto settings > power manager and there you can choose brightness when connected to battery or not
<Dasm> Not backlight brightness- I mean color options- I found Nvidia server, but the only setting it has is FXAA
<reuven> Ah.. I don familiar with it, sorry
<funky1> anyone else has a nuc?
<funky1> or uefi related boot trouble?
<purnanand> purnanand hi buzz
<kolos> a
<kolos> aaaaaaaaaaa
<purnanand> I am trying to install packages like g++,nasm ,but it can't
<Beldar> keenguitar, Did you use a 3rd party booter in windows to boot ubuntu like easybcd?
<keenguitar> Beldar: no
<purnanand> no I don't use 3rd party booter
<Beldar> keenguitar, Cool the info we saw in the bootinfo summary led me to a thread where the user had done this. This part, Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) in the file /NST/nst_linux.mbr  in the windows partition. Just curious is all grub is an area I have spent some time on as a multibooter.
<ubuntupc9> ok off I go, thanks all
<purnanand> Can I download separately the files of g++,nasm
<ikonia> purnanand: just pull them from the repo
<ikonia> purnanand: they will bring the right dependencies down with them then
<purnanand> Once I tried sudo apt-get install g++ but not worked
<xubuntu167> hello guys, when i install xubuntu, i have got invalid partition table!, how i can fix this problem? please help me!:)
<ikonia> purnanand if you give us more info than "doesn't work" we can try to help you get it to work
<ikonia> xubuntu167: what partition table is on the disk ?
<xubuntu167> i create root, home and swap partitions:)
<ikonia> xubuntu167: how big is the disk ?
<xubuntu167> installation was succesfull
<xubuntu167> 320gb
<ikonia> ok, so if the installation was sucessful, what's the issue ?
<xubuntu167> when restart computer i get invalid partition table message
<xubuntu167> :)
<ikonia> xubuntu167: where do you get this error ?
<xubuntu167> when computer restarting
<ikonia> xubuntu167: at what point in the boot process,
<xubuntu167> after restart
<Beldar> xubuntu167, Had this been a gpt HD?
<ikonia> xubuntu167: do you see the grub boot loader prompt yes/no
<xubuntu167> i don`t know very mutch about this
<xubuntu167> i dont know that is grub boot loader:d
<ikonia> xubuntu167: thats ok
<ikonia> xubuntu167: talk me through what you see, before and after the error message
<xubuntu167> but in past i install few times ubuntu and alltime was everythink is allright
<purnanand> It gives me like this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xubuntu167> when computer start, system write invalid partition table
<ikonia> xubuntu167: focus on the questions I'm asking
<xubuntu167> my english is poor sorry:D
<ikonia> xubuntu167: how many disks are in the system ?
<xubuntu167> one
<ikonia> xubuntu167: your english is fine - don't worry
<ikonia> xubuntu167: did you install from a DVD ?
<xubuntu167> no, from usb
<ikonia> xubuntu167: is the usb disk still in the system ?
<xubuntu167> no i refuse from system
<xubuntu167> cut off:D
<ikonia> xubuntu167: can you reboot from that usb disk ?
<ikonia> xubuntu167: to get into a desktop
<xubuntu167> after invalid partition table erros i push enter many times and system loading
<xubuntu167> and i can use linux
<ikonia> xubuntu167: so it does boot
<cfhowlett> xubuntu167, what language do you speak?
<xubuntu167> but it`snt normal
<ikonia> cfhowlett: good call
<xubuntu167> i install english
<xubuntu167> i am lithuanian
<cfhowlett> !lithuanian
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<xubuntu167> were nobody in my country channel:P
<xubuntu167> ok when i start computer, i got message: invalid partition table, when i push few times ENTER AND system load
<purnanand> hey  ikonia pls give me my question's answer
<xubuntu167> but it isnt normal
<cfhowlett> !install > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<norchacha> Hey, could someone help me with the command add-apt-repository? I tried adding this repository: https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable and it doesn't work for some reason.
<svetlana> what does it do instead of working
<norchacha> asks if i have a stable internet connection
<ikonia> has that repo been retired ?
<ikonia> that PPA
<norchacha> Shouldn't be. Cinnamon on Ubuntu.
<purnanand> Once I tried sudo apt-get install g++ but not worked
<ikonia> yes, it's dead
<ikonia> I thought it had gone
<cfhowlett> !cinnamon
<cfhowlett> !info cinnamon
<cfhowlett> ikonia, I get nothing either
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> purnanand: yes, you said that, tell us how it didn't work and we'll help you get it to work
<ikonia> I thought it had gone
<svetlana> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/ubuntu-cinnamon-desktop-ppa-retired yes it was retired
<norchacha> cinamon in ubuntu is dead?
<svetlana> yes you are correct
<ikonia> it was a bad PPA and stopped being maintained
<norchacha> wow, why did they drop it?
<svetlana> you can read my url to find out
<Beldar> norchacha, Nothing since saucy
<cfhowlett> norchacha, because someone wasn't maintaining it
<purnanand> how can I solve problem?
<norchacha> wow, thanks for all your help guys, much appreciated
<Beldar> norchacha, there is an unstable by the same maintainer
<ikonia> which "should not be used"
<ikonia> so why point someone at it
<Beldar> I never promote PPA's here just info
<norchacha> hold on, I'm using precise ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !precise | norchacha,
<ubottu> norchacha,: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ikonia> purnanand: if you tell us how/why it didn't work we can tell you how to get it to work
<norchacha> 12.04 should still work with an oler version right?
<ikonia> norchacha: no
<ikonia> the PPA is dead
<cfhowlett> norchacha, nope.
<et_> or iqWHAT
<Beldar> norchacha, there was no cinnamon for 12.04
<et_> WAIT
<norchacha> Well, dang
<et_> i thought it was 14.04
<et_> lts
<norchacha> isn't saucy 14.04?
<Beldar> norchacha, There is the other mint de in the repos
<ikonia> et_: what are you talking about
<cfhowlett> norchacha, saucy is not LTS
<ikonia> norchacha: "PPA is dead - please do not try to use it at all"
<et_> i thought the recent lts was 14.04
<norchacha> well, being the curious little guy I am, I wanted to screw with it
<cfhowlett> !trusty > norchacha
<ubottu> norchacha, please see my private message
<ikonia> norchacha: that seems the easy and clearest way to explain it
<ikonia> et_: 14.04 is lts
<norchacha> yeah I'm using an older version
<et_> you said 12.04
<ikonia> et_: 12.04 is also lts
<cfhowlett> et_, 12.04 is LTS also
<norchacha> I sorta dislike the new versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> norchacha: then don't use it
<norchacha> Which is why I'm using 12.04
<norchacha> well anyways, much thanks guys
<et_> i dont have a problem with it cept some of the libs missing and it was kinda hard for me to figure out what they were since im not  super expert
<et_> but i think 14.04 is fine
<norchacha> oh by no means am i calling it bad
<norchacha> I think 14.04 is great
<norchacha> I just prefer the older ones
<purnanand> when I tried sudo apt-get update ,it is not installed properly 404nNOT FOUND ERROR
<ikonia> norchacha: no-one said you are calling it bad
<et_> yeah i know... sometimes if it isnt broke done fix it
<et_> lol
<ikonia> purnanand: that means you are pointing at a repo that is dead or you have no internet connection
<et_> but on the 12.04 now where it says hardware update
<et_> that can be a mistake for some people
<ikonia> et_: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> et_: no-one is asking anything to do with what you are talking about
<et_> ohh sorry
<et_> my bad
<et_> ill shutup
<purnanand> WHAT  IS  MEAN BY 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded?
<ikonia> purnanand: it means nothing happened
<cfhowlett> purnanand, means exactly that = no changes made
<TJ-> purnanand: Is the Ubuntu version installed on the PC still supported? If so "sudo apt-get update" should be sufficient to update the package lists locally. If the Ubuntu version is End-Of-Life (EOL) the archives have moved, so see  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<norchacha> woah wait a second, there is cinnamon for ubuntu..
<norchacha> http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/05/how-to-install-cinnamon-2-2-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<et_> hmm
<norchacha> oh, but it still throws an error. What's gir1.2-muffin-3.0?
<Beldar> norchacha, That is the unstable not supported here and problematic.
<norchacha> A risk I'm willing to take :D
<et_> how is it different from the  default os
<cfhowlett> norchacha, in a terminal:          apt-cache show  gir1.2-muffin-3.0
<Beldar> norchacha, For 12.04?
<norchacha> beldar, yes
<norchacha> cfhowlett, "unable to find package"
<Beldar> norchacha, there is no 12.04 in that PPA.
<norchacha> beldar, sauce?
<cfhowlett> norchacha, something wrong.  if you actually got the error you posted ...
<Beldar> norchacha, saucy is eol
<cfhowlett> norchacha, what is the output of terminal command:   cat /etc/issue
<norchacha> beldar, sauce = source.. sorry I'm a 4chan guy. where did you find that out is what I'm trying to ask
<et_>  lol@4chan gay
<et_> lol
<Beldar> norchacha, 14.04 has mate in the repos, You might consider the other main desktops for ubuntu like xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu
<norchacha> cfhowlett, a blank file with "ubuntu 12.04.5 \n \l"
<ikonia> et_: no need for that and it's not welcome
<et_> sorry
<cfhowlett> et_, not funny.  violation of IRC channel guidelines.  stop.
<et_> okay roger
<amr> im trying to fix uefi booting on my laptop and boot-repair failed w/ this URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8061155/
<amr> anyone know what to do?
<norchacha> beldar, do you know of any cinnamon clones then?
<norchacha> beldar, mate looks cool. however I'm not sure what xubuntu and lubuntu use.
<norchacha> beldar, I'm going to guess kubuntu uses kde
<cfhowlett> !flavors | norchacha,
<ubottu> norchacha,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<eeee> amr: what exactly is the issue?
<Beldar> norchacha, Not really, it was shortly available and was removed it is problematic.
<norchacha> beldar, what were the main problems?
<amr> it just throws 'an error occurred during repair'
<Beldar> no idea
<cfhowlett> norchacha, really doesn't matter.  it's not supported here.  let's move on.
<cfhowlett> or continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<norchacha> aight, will do thanks for all your help!
<eeee> i mean what is the booting problem, grub not showing?
<amr> oh
<amr> no, i have legacy boot working fine
<amr> i can skip uefi and go to grub
<amr> but i want it to i can use uefi to boot windows and ubuntu
<Beldar> amr, Looks like a no uefi install of ubuntu
<amr> yeah thats why i was trying boot-repair
<TJ-> amr: The system firmware is not accepting the new boot entry when "efibootmgr" sets it
<Beldar> amr, legacy but no grub in the mbr, you must have changed it after the install.
<lukas1> \exit
<TJ-> amr: It looks as if you have SecureBoot enabled, since grub-install is telling 'efibootmgr' to install the signed shim.efi loader
<amr> nope, secureboot is off
<TJ-> amr: What make/model is the system?
<eeee> amr: you have windows in uefi and ubuntu in legacy?
<amr> hp spectre 13
<amr> eeee: i think so, yea
<TJ-> eeee: No, Ubuntu is installed in UEFI mode too
<amr> it is?
<eeee> oh cuz he was saying he skips uefi (in the bios i presumed)
<amr> yeah, i hit esc and go to legacy boot
<amr> then i get grub
<TJ-> amr: See line 23 of the pastebin you gave us
<amr> that's after running boot-repair
<amr> perhaps its tried to install it there?
<TJ-> amr: line 6 says there is no MBR boot-strap code or core.img so it isn't a legacy install
<amr> im not sure how id boot into it then :p
<TJ-> amr: how did you run the boot-info script, from the installed system that did boot? I don't see any sign of a Live ISO boot, or USB device
<amr> installed system
<amr> it ran from boot-repair
<TJ-> amr: OK, when the system boots the issue is that there is no Ubuntu entry on the boot menu, yes?
<amr> no, the issue is that i have to enter legacy boot to get to grub
<amr> instead of there being a nice uefi boot memnu
<TJ-> amr: There is no legacy boot-loader installed.
<amr> well i hit esc to get to legacy boot and i see grub
<amr> i dunno what else to say
<TJ-> amr: I suspect what is happening is that some of the fallback HP EFI tools are looking at all possible boot-loaders in the EFI SP, and using those, when the entry is missing from the boot menu
<eeee> amr: when you did the installation, was there a tiny man at the bottom of the ubuntu loading screen?
<amr> uh
<amr> ive no idea
<amr> TJ-: actually that sounds familiar
<amr> i hit esc, got to f9 which is the boot menu, then i hit 'ubuntu' on partition <x> and it runs grub
<amr> so i guess i manually do it
<TJ-> amr: The problem can be seen at line 9218 and just after
<amr> so if its not installed in the mbr, and i pick the drive to boot frmo to get into grub, how can i fix that?
<amr> or at least fix it so ubuntu & windows are options to boot from in uefi
<eeee> amr: i think you have a hard-coded bios?
<eeee> TJ-: ?
<amr> im not sure what that means, sorry
<Leegaert> Hi, since I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 my server keeps getting stuck on boot on a black screen with "Scanning for BTRFS filesystems". I have a BTRFS volume which is mounted through /etc/fstab. Most solutions I've read for this problem involve removing the btrfs-tools. Should I just wait for the scanning to end (been going on for more then 10 minu
<Leegaert> tes now)?
<calime8272> hi guys, to clean lubuntu i use : clean,autoclean,autoremove and purge, it's ok?
<cfhowlett> Leegaert, might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<calime8272> or i can do issues?
<calime8272> thanks
<cfhowlett> calime8272, yep those are the ones
<Leegaert> ah okay, thanks cfhowlett
<calime8272> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Leegaert, happy2help
<cfhowlett> calime8272, ^^^
<TJ-> amr: There, 'efibootmgr' is calling into the system EFI services to add Ubuntu as a boot menu option... Then it lists all the boot menu entries and shows an "ubuntu" entry... but after a reboot you say that is missing, so the firmware isn't saving it
<calime8272> autoremove it's ok or it's dangerous?
<amr> that what is missing?
<cfhowlett> calime8272, not dangerous since it will display what it's going to do and ask approval ...
<amr> efi has no menu for me, it just boots windows
<cynicallemon> calime8272: autoremove is only dangerous if it say wants to remove your current kernel for some reason
<eeee> ( the ubuntu menu entry, i think )
<amr> and i have to manually go to the boot menu & select ubuntu
<amr> 1s, let me reboot
<calime8272> ah ok
<cynicallemon> calime8272: always verify what it wants to remove
<calime8272> ok
<TJ-> amr: Do you have QuickBoot enabled? That sounds like the issue
<cynicallemon> calime8272: its usually ok but check all the same
<coolubuntu> I am trying to log into my machine but when I try it says 'failed to start session' ?
<coolubuntu> any ideas?
<coolubuntu> this is when I use ctrl+alt_F7, currently I am in one of the virtual terminals
<calime8272> i used bleachbit yesteraday , but at reboot doesn't start ubuntu, i choosed super user
<neutralizer> I have a cron file in /etc/cron.d/ named appname.cron.sh and it is not seem to work whereas other crons work from the dir. is that the name which is not allowed? because last time I was playing with names and I noticed it did work without .cron.sh part in the name.
<Guest40771> How do you get Shutter to screen cap without the big window?
<amr> ok back
<cfhowlett> Guest40771, menu offers selection options : whole window, active window, etc
<TJ-> amr: Do you have QuickBoot enabled? That sounds like the issue
<amr> TJ-: ummm good question
<amr> let me reboot and hceck :)
<TJ-> amr: If the system is booting directly into Windows... that would be the #1 suspect
<amr> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wevjfnly7o56u7w/IMG_20140816_100259.jpg
<amr> this is what i see when choosing 'boot menu'
<TJ-> amr: OK, and does the "ubuntu" entry start?
<TJ-> amr: I assume so, so therefore that shows that 'efibootmgr' has added your Ubuntu install into the boot menu... and the bootinfo output showed it was set as the default, so the only reason I can think of for Windows to start directly is if the UEFI QuickBoot option is enabled and its going directly to Windows without consulting the boot menu
<amr> 'intel quick start' was enabled
<amr> i disabled that
<TJ-> amr: That should sort things out
<amr> so give boot-repair another go?
<TJ-> amr: no need, it is a firmware issue not OS
<amr> oh
<amr> thanks :-)
<TJ-> amr: ubuntu should still be the default OS unless the firmware refused to accept that... give it a try and let me know
<user123321> Does anyone have an idea why my LUbuntu didn't suspend? Is it because of the LUbuntu VM's?
<user123321> I suspended through my host.
<TJ-> user123321: Check "/var/log/kern.log" for clues
<user123321> TJ-, Ok
<ChaosBringer> Hello all, i'm seeing some bash completion errors when using umount
<ChaosBringer> on Ubuntu 14.04 server install (with Gnome-Shell installed after)
<_2_Lily97> Hey
<Zadochob> Hi everybody! I was wondering, is it possible to install ubuntu on a hdd of 4tb, using btrfs and a fairly good use of gparted, or not ?
<root____> hola
<_2_Lily97> how are you
<cfhowlett> _2_Lily97, ask your ubuntu question
<_2_Lily97> is it possible to speak any language in this room
<cfhowlett> _2_Lily97, english only.  what language do you need?
<_2_Lily97> Sepedi or setswana
<cfhowlett> !sepedi
<cfhowlett> !setswana
<cfhowlett> !zimbabwe
<_2_Lily97> No
<cfhowlett> _2_Lily97, country?
<cfhowlett> !za
<ubottu> Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<cfhowlett> !zw
<_2_Lily97> SA
<purnanand> I want to install G++,NASM
<purnanand> PLS  HELP  ME
<TJ-> purnanand: which Ubuntu release ?
<purnanand> 13.04
<TJ-> !eol | purnanand
<ubottu> purnanand: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> purnanand: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<purnanand> WHAT  TO  DO?
<Zadochob> I'm sorry, my question may be a bad one...
<cfhowlett> purnanand, upgrade to a supported version.
<cfhowlett> purnanand, 14.04.1
<jham_> hello
<purnanand> THEY ASK  /Alpha1   /Alpha2   /Beta1   /Beta2   /ReleaseAnnouncementDraft   /ReleaseNotes   /ReleaseSchedule   /ReleaseTaskSignup   WHAT  TO  DO?
<mrvadon> hi
<jham_> im new here
<jham_> :)
<mrvadon> :)
<purnanand> PLS  GIVE  ME  ANSWER
<cfhowlett> purnanand, 14.04.1
<bekks> purnanand: Please dont shout.
<bekks> purnanand: Install 14.04.1, or upgrade to it.
<purnanand> THEY ASK  /Alpha1   /Alpha2   /Beta1   /Beta2   /ReleaseAnnouncementDraft   /ReleaseNotes   /ReleaseSchedule   /ReleaseTaskSignup   WHAT  TO  DO?
<Slart> purnanand: where are you from?
<cfhowlett> purnanand, you are NOT LOOKING AT 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> purnanand, www.ubuntu.com        get the download
<WinDu1965> just start testing 14.04.1 cloud server
<pd> #rails
<mrvadon> hello i am back again
<cfhowlett> mrvadon, ask your questions
<mrvadon> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
<cfhowlett> mrvadon, stop that.
<mrvadon> ok
<lukas1> hellp
<ciarly> Ciarly esce da #ubuntu
<mrvadon> yes
<arno-nym> hey guys, i got a short question for the community: is it possible to fully encrypt an existing xubuntu-installation afterwards? data is already written on the harddisk, i want to encypt "on-the-fly".
<cfhowlett> !help | lukas1,
<ubottu> lukas1,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slart> !it | ciarly
<ubottu> ciarly: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ciarly> ok ringrazio ...
<pr3p> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | pr3p,
<ubottu> pr3p,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dodobrain> hi all..
<dodobrain> i've got an ubuntu 14.04 live usb disk and the installaer refuses to show any partitions!
<dodobrain> but when i go into gparted, it shows my extended partition and the contained ext4 and swap partitions (and also all the other windows partitions) without reporting any issues
<dodobrain> can you tell me what is going on? is this a bug in the ubiquity installer?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, nope.  have you a GPT partition?
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, gparted reports the partition table as msdos
<dodobrain> actually wait..
<dodobrain> gdisk -l /dev/sda says "Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory"
<adante> hi, i'm having this problem with dhclient still running when i configure static ip
<adante> i'm reading this but i don't understand what the answer is http://askubuntu.com/questions/459140/why-dhclient-is-still-running-when-i-choose-static-ip
<kurono_> hey, everyone! i have a problem with my laptop: it is not switching off after shutdown.
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, yep.  that's what that looks like .
<adante> the configuration file they've presented is identical to the one in the question? are they touching the file to  change the modified date or how is it different?
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, this error makes no sense! it says "found invalid GPT and valid MBR". then immediately proceeds to say "converting MBR to GPT in memory"
<dodobrain> shouldn't it say "converting GPT to MBR format in memory" ?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, you're running win8 as well?
<dodobrain> if it says invalid GPT, why the heck would it convert MBR to GPT?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, if yes, UEFI stuff applies.
<dodobrain> i'm not understanding the error properl
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, does your computer have windows 8?
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, its win7 not win8
<dodobrain> also how do i check is the bios is uefi ?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | dodobrain,
<ubottu> dodobrain,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Deihmos> win 7 isn't going to be uefi
<cfhowlett> Deihmos, yes, but he's had gpt so ...
<kurono_> ahh... again no help. cu later.
<Deihmos> unless the pc came with win 8 and you converted
<dodobrain> nope.. pc came with win7
<dodobrain> should i reboot and go into the bios to check somewhere if it mentions uefi ?
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, Deihmos, is this paragraph still valid for 14.04 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<dodobrain> cos the 14.04 live usb for me shows the textual menu for selection of booting
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, there's a command somewhere on that page to verify the presence of UEFI ...
<Deihmos> boot windws then go to device disk mangemet and se if you have an efi partition
<dodobrain> yeah, just booted windows..
<TJ-> dodobrain: When 'gdisk' reports "Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory" it simply means there is *only* an MBR, so gdisk presents a GPT compatible version of it *in memory* for you to examine.
<Deihmos> or run msinfo32 and it will tell you under bios mode
<TJ-> dodobrain: The PC has an MBR and is booting in BIOS mode
<dodobrain> ok, loaded disk management and clicked on storage
<dodobrain> what / where do i need to look?
<dodobrain> this is for a friend's laptop and i haven't used windows in 16 years
<TJ-> dodobrain: What would be helpful is from the Ubuntu Live ISO 'Try Ubuntu' option you could pastebin the result of "sudo fdisk -l"
<dodobrain> yeah, i'll do that now.. but in the Storage section of the disk management.. i don;t see any mention of EFI
<dodobrain> it just says HEalthy (OEM), Healthy(hibernate partition), healthy (boot, page fike, crash dump, primary partition), healthy(system, active, primary partition), healthy(active, primary partition)
<dodobrain> wait a minute.. i found something strange now
<dodobrain> when i rebooted and hit F12 to select the boot menu, it shows the USB under EFI boot, and HDD under legacy boot
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, proceed carefully - read only.  delete/change NOTHING at this stage
<dodobrain> so is this an EFI image that my friend has downloaded and pushed onto the usb ?
<TJ-> dodobrain: That makes sense. UEFI has CSM enabled
<dodobrain> TJ-, CSM?
<TJ-> dodobrain: The installer is dual EFI/BIOS bootable
<cfhowlett> !info csm
<ubottu> Package csm does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> dodobrain: UEFI has a Compatibility Support Module to provide legacy BIOS boot services
<dodobrain> ok, in that case how do i select the USB to make sure it boots in legacy mode?
<dodobrain> cos i think this might be the problem
<TJ-> dodobrain: usually, the UEFI boot menu should offer two entries for the USB device, one for UEFI and the other for Legacy.
<TJ-> dodobrain: unfortunately, some manufacturer's broken implementations of the boot-menu functionality means if a device has UEFI boot option a Legacy option won't be listed
<dodobrain> ok, in the legacy boot it shows usb as well
<dodobrain> so i'll select that onwe
<dodobrain> ok.. i believe that was the only problem now
<dodobrain> cos it immediately showed the proper gui progress
<dodobrain> i.e. with the person with an accessibility keybiard icon on the bottom
<bong1> java doesnt install on lubuntu 14.04 even after adding the ppa.
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<gartral> hello all, I have an HP laptop, everything basic works fine, but it's a tablet convertable thing, I want to get the special features working, first, auto/manual rotation for the screen when in tablet mode would be nice.. as of now the screen orientation button doesn't do jack squat
<ironstein> Does anyone know how to get bluetooth to work in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | ironstein
<ubottu> ironstein: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, TJ- , booted into USB legacy mode.. output from various utilities: http://pastie.org/9478168
<dodobrain> this is very strange. parted, gparted, fdisk, gdisk.... all of them can see the partitions except frigging ubuquity installer!
<ironstein> cfhowlett: There is nothing there for 14.04
<cfhowlett> ironstein, sorry, that was my only shot ... someone else will know more.
<TJ-> ironstein: 1) Have a Bluetooth adapter 2) Ensure 'rfkill' hasn't turned its radio off 3) check the chipset is known with "hcitool dev"
<TJ-> dodobrain: Are you using the installer's "Something Else" partitioning option?
<dodobrain> no.. it didn;t even ask me that question
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, should be one of the first questions asked : install to full disk, replace buntu or install something else ... or similar language
<dodobrain> first, i select language English & continue, connected to internet, has atleast 6.4GB free space, Install 3rd party software & continue.
<dodobrain> in the next screen all i see is Installation type, the list underneath is completely blank
<ironstein> TJ: I don't see anything with "hcitool dev"
<TJ-> dodobrain: I wonder if that is because that "6.4GB of free space" is actually made up of several small chunks between the existing partitions, and it cannot figure out how to use that when the installer expects to find it all in one place?
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, TJ- , are you guys talking about selecting the 'install ubuntu' option directly on boot? i'm starting ubiquity manually after going into live mode
<TJ-> ironstein: Then the BT device isn't being found by the kernel
<dodobrain> then why doesn;t it even list the partitions?
<dodobrain> i recall it lists all the partitions even if there is exactly 6.4gb free
<eeee> dodobrain: are you installing in legacy mode?
<TJ-> dodobrain: I think the installer creates a parted.log file in "/var/log/installer/" or somewhere similar; that might tell us what is up
<dodobrain> eeee, i have the *exact* same "no partitions listed in the installer" problem in both USB legacy mode boot and USB UEFI mode boot
<eeee> dodobrain: was your pc originally uefi?
<ironstein> TJ: OK could you please be so kind as to tell me or point me in the right direction.
<dodobrain> eeee, how do i tell? i checked the partitions in win7 and i didn;t see any mention of EFI
<eeee> google for fixparts, it might help
<dodobrain> i know about fixparts, but i'm worried a bit about win7 suddenly having problems cos i ran fixparts
<TJ-> ironstein: What Bluetooth adapter/chipset does the PC have?
<eeee> dodobrain: was your computer originally a win8 machine?
<ironstein> TJ: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio
<eeee> dodobrain: if you have corrupted gpt data it would confuse the installer
<dodobrain> eeee, originally a win7 machine and still has the same win7
<dodobrain> never had win8 on it iirc
<eeee> dodobrain: ok, i guess that's not it then..
<eeee> does the installer show just empty space?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, I see we've come full circle.  I have a 2009 DELL that I made into a triple boot OSX/win7/ubuntu     box.  After I later dropped OSX and tried dualboot ubuntu/win7 only, the installer got very confused by the presence of gpt from OSX.  I cleaned out/converted gpt to pure MBR and all was right with the world.
<dodobrain> yes, empty space!
<Guest31825> Hi, sorry to interrupt, I have a odd question - for MultiSeat (xorg.conf?), can you use a TV and a monitor? Also, can you limit a certain users CPU and RAM usage
<eeee> i'm fairly sure fixparts would not corrupt the windows installation
<eeee> the other day someone else had a similar problem, and running fixparts fixed it
<eeee> but he had a win7 mbr, which was previously a uefi win8
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, I believe fixparts is what you want.   I think you can do a dry run/analyze this before pulling the trigger
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, so just : sudo fixparts /dev/sda ?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, read man fixparts : I think fixparts with the -p flag will display only, not change anything
<eeee> dodobrain: it also asks you what you want to do if it finds stray gpt data
<eeee> ( i think, unless the guy used another software than the one that comes with ubuntu )
<ironstein> TJ: Is that what you were wanting/asking for?
<dodobrain> ok, now theres something strange..
<dodobrain> in windows, it shows the existing C (/dev/sda3) the same size as before!
<cfhowlett> dodobrain,  are you dual booting?
<dodobrain> when i go into linux, gparted says there might be something wrong with /dev/sda3 but it shows the correct size and also shows the linux and swap partitions (/dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6) properly
<dodobrain> cfhowlett, obvioudly
<dodobrain> and fdisk and gdisk show the partition lists correctly
<dodobrain> so whats going on?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, did you run the fixparts diagnostic?
<dodobrain> after i ran fixparts, gdisk still says the same invalid gpt but valid mbr found message
<dodobrain> yeah i ran fixparts and it didn;t ask for any correction
<dodobrain> so i think theres nothing fixparts needs to fix!
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, sounds like it ...
<dodobrain> ok, i'll try somethign now
<dodobrain> i'll resize the stupid win partition from diskmanagement itself in win7
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, 1. did you verify the ubuntu .iso?   2. did you verify the ubuntu USB?
<dodobrain> and hopefully it writes a reasonably proper partition table
<amr> TJ-: still boots straight into windows
<amr> i havent done a boot repair though
<amr> shouls intry that?
<cfhowlett> dodobrain, can't hurt to try it
<dodobrain> yeah.. thats what im trying
<Truly_Yours> hi. could someone tell me how to install a tar.gz into gdm to be used as a login screen?
<dodobrain> after i do this, if linux still shows up a whacked up partition table, i will be reasonably convinced that the partition table has been b0rked beyond some crazy level of shit
<mjayk> Truly_Yours: that doesnt make any sence what are you trying to install#
<TJ-> ironstein: Do "sudo modprobe btusb" then "hcitool dev"
<eeee> amr: try sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<dodobrain> mjayk, i suspect he wants to install a gdm theme
<Truly_Yours> I'm trying to install a themed login screen on gdm
<Truly_Yours> @ mjayk
<eeee> amr: then try sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<dodobrain> also, if you haven't changed anything, you need to install a lightdm theme
<dodobrain> cos gdm is no longer the login manager by default
<Truly_Yours> I changed the login manager to gdm
<MartyB4> Hi. Since upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 I've got several issues. In Unity session I cannot see the mouse. In KDE I cannot logout. Instead of logging out the computer goes into sleep mode (PC is a desktop). Can anyone help me?
<TJ-> amr: The system should boot into the 'default' entry. When you did the boot-repair 'efibootmgr' showed Ubuntu as the default, but that could have changed. If you boot into Ubuntu via the boot menu and then run "sudo efibootmgr -v" and pastebin the output
<ironstein> TJ: "Devices:" is all it says.
<TJ-> ironstein: confirm that "btusb" is loaded: "lsmod | grep btusb"
<doob422> hello
<mjayk> hello
<amr> TJ-: sure 1s
<doob422> can anyone tell me how to make a python script executable in ubuntu
<amr> BootOrder: 0001,3001,0000,2001,2002,2003
<amr> crap, sorry
<lukas1> doob422 chmod +x script.py
<amr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8062203/
<amr> looks like its hitting the windows boot manager first
<doob422> lukasl i already did that but the script just open in gedit when i double click
<v2zz> anybody knows a working tool to create bootable usb with ubuntu && win& ? i've tryed to use multibootusb (under ubuntu) and it doesn't give any reaction on win.iso at all, and ubuntus i add are not bootable anyway
<cfhowlett> v2zz, unetbootin
<TJ-> amr: change it with "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,0001,3001,2001,2002,2003"
<cfhowlett> v2zz, wait.  WINDOWS . iso?
<amr> giving that a go
<TJ-> amr: Then verify it has changed with "sudo efibootmgr -v" again
<kibad> anyhelp on dual booting after installing ubuntu?
<amr> boot entry 2002 does not exist
<amr> how odd
<amr> its in the list now
<kibad> and recreating grub with the help of boot-repair?
<doob422> can anyone tell me how to execute a python script by just double clicking
<ironstein> TJ: Yes it has.
<kibad> make it executable..
<TJ-> dodobrain: I've recreated your disk layout here in a VM, ran the desktop Try Ubuntu -> Install Ubuntu ... on "Installation type" I see "O Erase disk and install Ubuntu", "[ ] Encrypte the new Ubuntu installation for security", "[ ] Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation", "O Something else"
<mjayk> doob422: either sudo chmod +x file or right click the file then permissions then make executable
<kibad> doob422: if you are on linux.. probably adding #!/usr/bin/python at the top of file and setting mode should be enough
<TJ-> ironstein: which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<ironstein> 14.04
<kibad> people :( any help on dual booting? I think I've ruined by grub
<doob422> kibad i already add the hashbang and chmod too but it still doesn't work
<lukas1> doob422: you can also create .desktop file
<kibad> doob422: does it throw permission error by any chance?
<TJ-> ironstein: Looks like the device is dead then; the btusb module has had support for that device since 2008
<doob422> lukasl: can you tell me how to create that .desktop file
<lukas1> doob422: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<dodobrain> TJ-, so theres something wrong with the usb
<simpleuser> Hi there. I have ‘j’ and ‘k’ as default shortcuts on evince to go up and down. My keyboard layout is quite different than QWERTY so I’d like to replace these keys respectively by ‘t’ and ‘s’. How to do that?
<lukas1> doob422:Exec=python /home/alex/Documents/script.py
<dodobrain> cos it should really ask for what to do with regards to partitioning even before showing the partitions list
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | dodobrain, check the ISO.  check the USB
<ubottu> dodobrain, check the ISO.  check the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<doob422> kibad: it doesn't show any error, it just open in gedit when i double click it
<dodobrain> yeah, i'll check the md5
<dodobrain> or sha1 even
<doob422> lukas1: i don't want to execute like that
<amr> TJ-: still boots windoes first
<amr> hm
<ironstein> TJ: It works in w/ Windows 7
<eeee> amr: did it switch it back to windows ? try sudo efibootmgr -v
<amr> bootorder has reverted after reboot
<amr> yep
<loa> hellow
<amr> i confirmed it had changed after i initially applied it though
<amr> i also omitted 2002 as it no longer exists
<amr> but its back in the list now
<loa> can someone check if twitch working in last version of chromium?
<kibad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8062283/
<loa> i meen video playback is working on twitch?
<dodobrain> downloading 14.04.1-desktop-amd64 image now
<kibad> please help
<kibad> I've mentioned everything in the above link
<TJ-> amr: Did the boot-order change fail since 2002 didn't exist?
<amr> yes
<TJ-> amr: I notice the list of entries doesn't have "2002" so that being in the boot-order is a bug in the firmware
<cfhowlett_> kibad, do you get errors booting the windows dvd?
<amr> i dropped it and tried again and it worked
<TJ-> amr: OK, redo the boot-order change with ubuntu first, leave out any numbers that aren't in the list of available entries
<kibad> cfhowlett_: nope.. I didn't
<amr> yea, i did that
<TJ-> amr: OK ... and yet the PC still started Windows?
<amr> yep
<loa> kibad, can't get why you can't boot from windows 7 boot disk.
<amr> and the order changed on reboot
<loa> some uefi shit here?
<TJ-> amr: I think the firmware must have some other 'quick boot' option like the Intel one!
<kibad> loa: is it something related to grub?
<cfhowlett_> loa, profanity.  no.
<v2zz> cfhowlett  yes, i want multiboot with ubuntu and windows
<amr> TJ-: i had a look
<loa> kibad, i don't think so.
<amr> cant see anything
<kibad> loa: should I try restore mbr option on boot repair?
<cfhowlett_> kibad, booting dvd has nothing to do with grub.  grub sets up booting from the HDD
<loa> looks like it is not working windows 7 cd or boot priority settings.
<amr> there arent many options to begin with
<TJ-> loa: Time to read the HP manual - I noticed they provide a pretty extensive set of EFI diagnostic utilities. There may be a clue in the docs
<loa> kibad, you must just setup grub.
<TJ-> oops
<TJ-> amr: Time to read the HP manual - I noticed they provide a pretty extensive set of EFI diagnostic utilities. There may be a clue in the docs
<amr> sounds like a good idea
<eeee> amr: you have an hp?
<amr> i do
<amr> hp spectre 13
<doob422> exit
<eeee> amr: i have a hp too
<eeee> and it wont change either
<kibad> loa: I just can't figure out solution here :(
<amr> the bootorder?
<eeee> yeah
<amr> hm
<loa> kibad, you want do dual boot?
<eeee> i tried switching the efi files too, it still didn't boot!
<kibad> loa: yes I do..
<loa> kibad, you installed windows 7 already?
<loa> oh wrong steps order.
<loa> first install windows 7
<kibad> loa: yes... I read the blog later...
<loa> but you can install windows 7 and run grub repair from ubuntu livecd
<kibad> loa: thought it is mendable
<eeee> amr: i tried changing the windows bcd entry too, didn't work either
<amr> yeah im reading a lot online about people being unable to change the bootorder on their hp laptop
<loa> that moment with not working windows 7 live cd is weird.
<loa> it is really not how it supposed to work.
<eeee> amr: you can try switching the files, it might work who knows
<cfhowlett_> loa, I'd suspect a serious issue with that DVD - is it the original win7 or did you burn it?
<TJ-> amr: See page 67 "Changing the computer boot order" of the "HP Spectre 13 Ultrabook Maintenance and Service Guide"
<loa> try investigate this moment with dvd of windows 7, yea
<loa> check it in virtualbox or on another pc.
<kibad> will try that..
<loa> kibad, you can try to switch off hdd if it is.
<loa> maybe there is really something strange.
<amr> interesting
<amr> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-Systems-and-Software/Changing-Boot-Order-on-Dual-Boot-Windows-8-and-Ubuntu/td-p/2503733
<amr> looks like it explicitly looks for a certain file
<kibad> wondering what should I do if I can't get pass this
<kibad> how about restore MBR option?
<lukas1> finally, my ubuntu looks quite good: http://oi57.tinypic.com/xfb8rs.jpg
<amr> TJ-: that's how i select ubuntu to begin with
<MartyB4> Anyone knows about the problem when the mouse is not visible in Unity desktop???
<loa> cfhowlett_, for that word sorry, i am will not use this again.
<loa> i will not..
<cfhowlett_> loa, ty
<amr> eeee, TJ- : "There is some sort of a "recovery feature" or so that on every boot sets the very first UEFI load option to point to one of the two locations, in this order:"
<amr> eeee: you kept your windows install right?
<TJ-> amr: Yeah, I've read that
<eeee> amr: yeah, i just almost never restart
<eeee> lol
<amr> same, i can still get into ubuntu
<kibad> lukas1: how did you do  that! :) looks great
<amr> it just feels wrong
<kibad> reason I wanted to use linux is to try modifying things.
<kibad> but no idea where to start
<amr> maybe i should just put up with the stuff i have atm
<TJ-> amr: I know why it is doing that... but until I can find detail about all the firmware options I can't suggest how to fix it cleanly
<eeee> amr: which 2 locations?
<loa> kibad, in my installations after installation of grub windows 7 continue working.
<TJ-> amr: In UEFI there is a 'fixed' path the boot-manager looks to on removable media "/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" ... the reason being, removable media by its nature will not have an entry saved in the boot menu so must have a way to be listed as a boot option
<loa> grub can load windows 7 easilly.
<TJ-> amr: Your HP is doing that... and nothing else. It is ignoring the BootOrder variable.
<loa> what error grub show when you trying to load windows 7?
<kibad> shows nothing
<loa> so you select windows 7 and you see just black screen?
<eeee> TJ-: i switched /Boot/bootx64.efi for grubx64.efi, and it still loaded windows
<kibad> loa: did you try creating grub :)
<TJ-> amr: I'm wondering if, with that information, you might be able to identify some option in the firmware settings that might over-ride that. Some firmwares call that feature "Simple Boot"
<kibad> loa:
<loa> kibad, what?
<amr> TJ-: interesting
<amr> i can look
<amr> in thr menus?
<TJ-> eeee: you renamed the grub file to bootx64.efi ?
<lukas1> kibad:  i use numix and nimux-circle icons + my modification of flattastic-orange-light theme
<eeee> TJ-: yes
<kibad> loa: nope... It won't show the option to boot from dvd at all
<kibad> lukas1: great :)
<TJ-> eeee: Intriguing... yet another manufacturer that has messed up a fabulous specification!
<loa> why you need to boot from dvd?
<loa> i can't get this moment.
<amr> bloody HP :)
<lukas1> kibad: thx :)
<loa> you have installed windows or not?
<kibad> loa: I'm trying to install windows
<kibad> amr: :) by any chance are you cursing Hewlett-Packard?
<amr> i am:)
<loa> kibad, what exactly meen "Trying to boot from Windows dvd, unable to do so."
<cfhowlett_> kibad, ask ##windows for help booting windows.  not an ubuntu issue.  sorry
<kibad> loa: I mean I'm trying to install windows...
<kibad> cfhowlett_: :) ok
<loa> you don't get this.
<loa> looks like your problem boot priority.
<loa> now it is hdd > cdrom > usb flash or so
<loa> you need cdrom > hdd for example
<ztealmax> hello
<eeee> TJ-: amr could messing with this file make a difference? it comes up being loaded by efibootmgr -v, \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
<kibad> loa: verified that too..
<kibad> loa: its cd rom first
<TJ-> amr eeee Can you see the options shown in Figure 4 here? http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/mostViewedDisplay/?sp4ts.oid=5401166&spf_p.tpst=psiContentDisplay&spf_p.prp_psiContentDisplay=wsrp-navigationalState%3DdocId%253Demr_na-c03653226-8%257CdocLocale%253Den_US&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken
<ztealmax> im having a issue i have installed minimal lxde-core and when installing software that needs gksu its not added automaticly to exec=xxxxx what am i missing what software adds gksu automaticly to software that needs it?
<TJ-> eeee: It looks as if  HP have tied the Windows boot manager into the firmware as "OS Boot Manager"
<TJ-> amr: eeee It looks like that is the file to switch for the grubx64.efi.
<ChaosBringer> I think i have a regression of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/346520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249337 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #346520 bash get_cword: command not found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ChaosBringer> Whenever I do sudo umount <tab>
<ChaosBringer> I get
<ChaosBringer> sudo umount bash: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30: syntax error in expression (error token is "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30")
<bonhoeffer> hello all -- when i boot -- grub doesn't listen to keyboard input?
<antimist> Okay I got trouble with Ubuntu 14.04
<ChaosBringer> Is anyone else seeing this?
<bonhoeffer> any options appreciated
<antimist> I am
<cfhowlett_> ChaosBringer, yes
<ChaosBringer> So regression
<ChaosBringer> ok
<ChaosBringer> was driving me insane
<ChaosBringer> :/
<mjayk> bonhoeffer: can you enter the bios using the keyboard?
<cfhowlett_> ChaosBringer, stop = hitting - the - enter - key
<lukas1> guys, if you are using bash i am sorry for you. Zsh and oh my zsh rocks! Rly. Great shell. Much better than bash.
<ChaosBringer> lukas1, I use bash-it
<ChaosBringer> It's a clone of oh-my-zsh
<ChaosBringer> So, it's all preference :P
<amr> TJ-: which file?
<amr> oh, i see your link
<amr> bear with me
<ztealmax> what software adds gksu option to synaptic automaticly instead of manually have to add this? is there something like policykit thingy that does this?
<TJ-> amr: I *think* there may be a clever way to fool it
<amr> oo
<eeee> amr: TJ-  this file right ? \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
<ChaosBringer> Anyways, since we found a regression issue, is there anywhere we can file it or is there already an updated bug? (that one was marked fixed)
<antimist> So anyway, I left my laptop running with Ubuntu and forgot to plug it, I come back after 4 hours to find that before the accounts/login screen there is the terminal error messages and when I login it comes up as SYSTEM PROBLEM DETECTED
<lukas1> ChaosBringer: interesting. I will check this later :)
<loa> why valve sponsored opensource if it was angry on microsoft that don't want steam as content velivery service?
<amr> yes i can see those options, TJ-
<loa> i can't get this.
<amr> i thikn
<mjayk> loa not really a ubuntu question try #ubuntu-offtopic
<amr> i have legacy boot and uefi boot order
<cfhowlett_> loa, ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<loa> okay.
<TJ-> amr: notice how when grub-install called efibootmgr, the firmware gave the new boot entry the index "0000"? Notice also that the "Windows Boot Manager" is "0001" ? I reckon that the firmware is simply always starting "0001" ... if my hypothesis is correct, then you could duplicate the Microsoft entry to another slot, then replace the "0001" slot with the Ubuntu entry
<antimist> Okay is anybody reading me
<cfhowlett_> !patience | antimist,
<ubottu> antimist,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonhoeffer> all -- i just got disconnected
<antimist> Oh
<amr> TJ-: oo interesting
<bonhoeffer> apologies -- i was having the grub problem -- where it wasn't taking any keyboard input
<TJ-> amr: Before we explore that... in the uefi boot order are there any editing options to add options I don't see in that figure 4?
<bonhoeffer> now i have the problem where my hardware just stopped -- it was during an upgrade
<amr> TJ-: let me reboot and see
<amr> bear with me
<antimist> Well for all I know is that my wireless device driver stopped working and my hi font keeps changing back and forth from ubuntu default font to something else
<TJ-> amr: this is where we need IPMI or KVM over IP :)
<chan_> can anyone tell me how to execute a python script by just double clicking
<bonhoeffer> oh, it also might help that i've tried a usb keyboard and a usb wireless  keyboard -- both aren't recognized during grub
<antimist> And when I open terminal the in a smaller window the the menu bar keeps going on and off
<bonhoeffer> and i can't select any of the options
<mjayk> bonhoeffer: can you get into the bios?
<loa> mjayk, cfhowlett_ so much flood on #ubuntu-offtopic
<bonhoeffer> mjayk: yes
<mjayk> loa: doesn't mean this is the correct place
<bonhoeffer> i just read online that i need to tell the system to not use ps2
<loa> mjayk, yea you are right.
<cfhowlett_> loa, this is the ubuntu-support channel.. that's the topic here.
<bonhoeffer> or some setting like that  ...
<mjayk> bonhoeffer: ok good so then its not a harware problem
<amr> TJ-: i have os boot manager, usb hdd, usb dvd drive
<bonhoeffer> mjayk: so i'll try the bios update
<amr> TJ-: tell me about it :)
<mjayk> bonhoeffer: before you do have a look in there
<bonhoeffer> mjayk: ok
<TJ-> amr: OK... so "OS Boot Manager" cannot be altered, just it's position in the list altered?
<mjayk> for anything to do with keyboard / ps2 or usb options
<amr> yep
<bonhoeffer> mjayk: will do -- upgrading the distro now
<TJ-> amr: OK... then I think we need to see if modifying the boot menu might workaround it
<bonhoeffer> but also curious -- i pluged in a usb wireless card -- but it isn't auto-recognized -- any troubleshooting options?
<antimist> Hmm I'll be back later after bonhoffier problem gets solved
<amr> would this make grub the boot menu? i just noticed that the windows entry in grub doesnt booot windows correctly
<mjayk> bonhoeffer: do you know if its supported?
<bonhoeffer> ha ha -- i'm on 11.10
<bonhoeffer> upgrading now
<mjayk> best to come back after thats sorted then :)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You need to enable "USB Legacy" support in BIOS
<bonhoeffer> agreed
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: thanks
<antimist> So, now can I ask?
<antimist> Suppose so
<mjayk> antimist: ask away someone will respond if they can help
<antimist> Anyway
<bonhoeffer> how do i see my hardware in ubuntu -- ram, processor, etc --
<cfhowlett_> bonhoeffer, lshw
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> perfect
<antimist> So, I left my computer on with Ubuntu booted but I had to leave, somehow I missed putting on my power cable
<TJ-> amr: Grub menu would have to be fixed separately.
<antimist> so, when I come back the power is all drained out on my laptop
<antimist> And so I just start the computer by attaching the power cable
<antimist> And I get the terminal error statements before the accounts and login  page
<eeee> amr: TJ- i just tried switching the bootmgfw.efi file, and it still loaded into windows except the HP logo was huge
<mjayk> antimist: what arrors
<antimist> And so not heeding it
<antimist> Let me reboot and tell you
<antimist> Because I couldn't see them
<antimist> And couldn't identify them through dmesg
<TJ-> eeee: it's damned persistent!
<antimist> Hmm though after logging in it shows up as system problem detected
<antimist> But my wireless broadcom driver seems to work
<loa> will it be hard to migrate to raid 1 from just simple installation on one hard drive?
<ikonia> antimist: who are you talking to ?
<cfhowlett_> antimist, so the *EXACT* problem is ... ?
<ikonia> loa: no, should be very straight forward
<cfhowlett_> !raid | loa
<ubottu> loa: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<antimist> Trying to read the dmesg here
<ikonia> loa: more so if the hard drive you want to migrate to is one of the disks already in the raid1
<simpleuser> Hi there. I have ‘j’ and ‘k’ as default shortcuts on evince to go up and down. My keyboard layout is quite different than QWERTY so I’d like to replace these keys respectively by ‘t’ and ‘s’. How to do that?
<loa> maybe migrate is not describe beahaviour i want.
<loa> i have installed system i want move it on another hard drives and make raid 1
<loa> cfhowlett_, ^^
<antimist> Hmm how do I find a  error stated in dmesg
<ikonia> loa: ok, that's a little more complex, but also not too bad
<amr> eeee: lol
<amr> how does this bloody thing work
<ikonia> loa: the overall concept is make the raid1 meta device, copy your file systems over to it, apply grub, update the config files to point at the new disk identifier and your done
<ikonia> loa: it's a little more complex than that, but that's the process
<loa> ikonia, looks like i always will have backup on old drive, right?
<xbob> hi to all, i have installed ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop 12 IN VIRTUAL BOX in windows 7, how do i connect the desktop to the server and likewise
<ikonia> loa: no
<ikonia> xbob: define connect ? to do what
<loa> ikonia, software raid 1 will be faster that one hard drive?
<ikonia> loa: why do you think that ?
<ikonia> loa: it's a mirror so writes will be slower, some reads faster
<ikonia> (at a basic level)
<TJ-> amr: having fun?
<loa> ikonia, i am about reading
<xbob> i mean how do i make them networked? i set up both of them on virtual box as NAT
<ikonia> loa: you certainly won't notice anything doing normal "day to day" functions
<xbob> i want to make a simulation of ubuntu networking in virtual box
<loa> so perfomance will be equal?
<loa> okay.
<antimist> Well going into recovery mode and replacing packages helped
<ikonia> loa: you won't see any difference
<antimist> Repairing
<amr> TJ-: oh of course :)
<TJ-> amr: have you figured out how to use efibootmgr to create a clone of the OS Boot Manager entry?
<xbob> i tried the ifconfig and i notice they both have the same IP
<amr> i have not, i was reaidng up on it
<ikonia> xbob: I doubt they do have the same IP
<antimist> Well okay at the moment there's only two issues, first it keeps coming up as System problem detected and the second is that my wireless driver stopped working
<TJ-> amr: something like "sudo efibootmgr --create --bootnum 0003 --disk /dev/sda --part 1 --label 'Windows Boot Manager' --loader '\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi' " - this assumes /dev/sda is the drive, and /dev/sda1 contains the EFI system partition that is mounted at "/boot/efi/"
<TJ-> amr: after trying it, use "sudo efibootmgr -v" to check the new entry is identical to the Boot0001 entry
<amr> and then remove 0001 and make rename 0002 to 0001?
<amr> i dont think those changes would stay permanent
<antimist> And there's something about the crash of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-keyboard-service
<xbob> xbob@xbob-VirtualBox:~$ ifconfig eth0
<xbob> eth0      Link encap:
<xbob>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<xbob>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe4b:8f4/64 Scope:Link
<xbob>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<xbob>           RX packets:2214 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<unopaste> xbob you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> amr: I suspect that on your system /dev/sda2 contains the EFI SP, so you'd need "--part 2"
<xbob> xbob@xbob-VirtualBox:~$ ifconfig eth0
<xbob> eth0      Link encap:
<xbob>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<xbob>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe4b:8f4/64 Scope:Link
<xbob>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<xbob>           RX packets:2214 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<unopaste> xbob you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<antimist> Someone kick him out
<TJ-> amr: Yes, once the clone is identical, do "sudo efibootmgr --delete-bootnum 0001" and then you'd need to create a new 0001 entry for Ubuntu
<amr> eek
<YokoBR> guys, does anybody knows a good whcms for ubuntu: opensource or free, with pt_BR translations
<TJ-> amr: so that'd be something like "sudo efibootmgr --create --bootnum 0001 --disk /dev/sda --part 2 --label 'Ubuntu' --loader '\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi'
<ikonia> YokoBR: ask in #ubuntu-br but I believe there is portuguese tranlations already available
<geirha> xbob: in the settings for the virtual box, create a new network device "attached to" internal network
<geirha> *virtual machine
<TJ-> amr: As i said earlier, check the partition number: "mount | grep efi"
<YokoBR> ok, thanks ikonia
<keenguitar> can someone help me with this error: Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux: No such file or directory. I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it works except that message at startup
<xbob> sorry guys
<antimist> Sigh okay later then I have no idea if I have a problem or not
<mikemike123> I have a Synology NAS and having issues mounting a shared NFS volume via the terminal. The error I keep receiving is `mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.8:/volume1/main`. I also have the following entry in my /etc/fstab, `192.168.1.8:/volume1/main /mnt/main nfs rw,hard,intr,nolock 0 0`. How can I fix this mounting issue?
<geirha> mikemike123: What does the server's export line look like?
<mikemike123> geirha, How can I view that?
<keenguitar> anyone?
<geirha> mikemike123: /etc/exports
<mikemike123> geirha, um, let's see if I can SSH into the server.
<geirha> mikemike123: Note that if /volume1 is what is exported, /volume1 is what you must mount, not /volume1/main
<mikemike123> Oh, `main` is the name of the share. thought that's what i needed.
<bongoman> Hi, anybody here running Ubuntu on a Chromebook C720?
<keenguitar> can someone help me with this error: Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux: No such file or directory. I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it works except that message at startup
<eeee> amr: TJ- i got it to work by switching both files, bootx64.efi and bootmgfw.efi , (when i switched bootmgfw.efi earlier it was after i switched back bootx64)
<xbob> another question is, i have installed a gui in the server and now it boots like a desktop already, is there a way to turn it on or off?
<sydney> Oki recently reinstalled a gateway m-1617 laptop that had windows vista to lubuntu 14.04. i got 2 hours of battery time with vista,but with lubuntu i only get 1 hour. :-/ Is there some way to fix this?
<eeee> amr: TJ- however, grub shows up only on the left side of the screen (you can see the menu entries), why so?
<mikemike123> geirha, I have `/dev/md2 /volume1 ext4 usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0,synoacl 0 0` in my servers fstab.
<antimist> Looks like I got it fixed
<antimist> Apologies for the inconviniece
<antimist> I just ran ubuntu in recovery mode
<eeee> amr: TJ-  it's black on the right side and it seemed to hang before loading ubuntu
<sydney> But lubuntu wont alow me to dim my screen either..
<antimist> and selected dpkg to repair packages
<eeee> maybe cuz i used shimx64.efi instead of grubx64.efi ? though in efibootmgr it seemed my ubuntu entry uses shimx64.efi
<antimist> Still a linux noob here
<antimist> sorry
<sydney> Ihave all the latest updates
<gisli_> Hello anyone know why I get Segment Fault in json in ruby on rails + passenger + apache2
<TJ-> eeee: That sounds like an EFI video driver issue
<eeee> TJ-: usually grub loads up without issues
<TJ-> eeee: shimx64.efi is there to handle user/distro key-signing in the event of SecureBoot
<eeee> TJ-: yeah, i thought it was odd, since i installed ubuntu with secureboot disabled
<TJ-> eeee: It seems as if HP are doing something really stupid with their implemention on those systems; it's not like this on servers
<geirha> mikemike123: that's not relevant, it's /etc/exports that define the nfs shares
<ikonia> gisli_: could be 10000 reasons
<patates> Hi, any way to change the guest account's name on login screen?
<ikonia> patates: change the guests real name in the user manager
<mikemike123> geirha, My apologies. `/volume1/Main	192.168.1.6(rw,async,no_wdelay,no_root_squash,insecure_locks,sec=sys,anonuid=1025,anongid=`
<TJ-> eeee: if you want to use SecureBoot with the default Ubuntu grub packages you need the package "shim-signed" and "grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<patates> ikonia, I think guest is not an user name..
<gisli_> ikonia : I have been trying uninstalling, reinstalling, installing and I just dont get it to work. I have also a vmware machine with ubuntu and it works there, but I dont know where the issue might be. I am stomped.
<patates> It is created on the fly
<patates> like guest-"random"
<ikonia> patates it is
<ikonia> patates: and it has a real name
<TJ-> eeee: I wonder if the issue is grub not setting a video mode, which the Windows boot manager does set.
<eeee> TJ-: both are installed
<ikonia> gisli_: you'd need to analyise the crash dump
<gisli_> issue = json-1.8.1/lib/json/common.rb:67: [BUG] Segmentation fault
<gisli_> ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [x86_64-linux]
<ikonia> gisli_: however if it works on one machine but not another start working through the differences
<mjayk> I currently have a swap partition is there anyway to resize it and add the remainder to /
<mikemike123> geirha, It seems to be that I get access denied because the NFS share doesn't reconize my Ubuntu username?
<ikonia> mjayk: sure use a livecd and gparted
<patates> ikonia: Well I can't see it in user config thing. Maybe because I am on xubuntu?
<TJ-> eeee:  That means it is likely you are using the signed shim then, not the one from the "shim" package that needs your own key in the firmwares key database
<mjayk> merci ikonia
<ikonia> patates: nope
<gisli_> ikonia : I am pretty new to linux so I am not sure where to start searching
<ikonia> gisli_: start looking at the differences in how the two machines are setup, software versions etc
<geirha> mikemike123: that says /volume1/Main  while you tried to mount /volume1/main
<gisli_> I will try
<mikemike123> geirha, I can't believe I missed that typo for so long... Thank you!
<patates> ikonia: no guest in $ cat /etc/passwd
<TJ-> eeee: your experience makes sense if what I hypothesised is correct... It tries Boot0001 (bootmgfew.efi), then tries Boot002 (BIOS boot via MBR - but the disk has no MBR boot-strap code in sector 0) so it falls back to the removable media default path of "\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI"
<gisli_> ikonia : I think I might found the issue, the version installed is ruby 2.1.2p95 but passenger might be trying to use ruby 1.9.3p484
<ikonia> patates there will be an account refereremced as guest
<TJ-> eeee: excuse my typos... fingers and brain are suffering interference :)
<mikemike123> geirha, Much appreciated for your help. :)
<eeee> :)
<patates> ikonia, there is not, any way, thanks.
<geirha> mikemike123: you're welcome :)
<ikonia> patates: there has to be or it can't be presented as a login option
<sydney> Powertop is telling me this http://s30.postimg.org/651mpwaep/2014_08_16_090946_1280x800_scrot.png but i dont know how to change anything :-/
<patates> ikonia: could you check yours ?
<ikonia> patates: I have a different setup, mine would not be a sane reference point
<eeee> TJ-: i wonder if we could get windows to load grub
<TJ-> eeee: I'm not sure if the Windows boot manager will load another UEFI module; it can do it with a legacy installation
<patates> ikonia: check /usr/sbin/guest-account it says add_account ()
<ikonia> patates: I don't have that as I have a different setup as I said
<patates> I think I have to rename some string in lightdm not in users
<patates> ikonia. But but.. you are missleading me
<ikonia> patates: it appears it's dynamically created
<ikonia> patates: and then removed on logout
<patates> I can see that..
<ikonia> patates: looks like it's been that way since 11.10
<jack-> 14.04 is trusty, right?
<MonkeyDust> jack-  yes
<jack-> is it still current?
<jack-> or is u... out already
<MonkeyDust> jack-  unicorn will be released in october
<MonkeyDust> jack-  .04 and .10 mean the 4thmonth and the 10th month
<TJ-> amr: still around, I may have another option for you
<eeee> TJ-: i tried changing the boot order in efibootmgr as you suggested earlier, restarted, then tried deleting both files, bootx64.efi and bootmgfw.efi, and grub is working!
<TJ-> Really?!!?!
<eeee> TJ-: only problem now is that windows entry complains that bootmgfw.efi doesn't exist, so update-grub is in order? (i have it backed up in the same folder)
<TJ-> eeee: That's great news, so the theory is correct then? It starts counting at 0001 and ignores 0000 as invalid most likely
<TJ-> eeee: did you put the orginal bootmgfw.efi back ?
<eeee> TJ-: actually i only changed ubuntu to be the first entry, (it is 0000), but somehow deleting both files fixed grub
<TJ-> eeee: Hmmm, that is even weirder, but still it is progress
<hhtest> hey  guys, I installed maven sdk in my machine but I should everytime configure it path in my machine to let in work. why?
<eeee> TJ-: i just checked efibootmgw -v
<sebeo> hello
<TJ-> eeee: You know that page I linked you guys to, with the figure 4 on it? Well, go look at figure 10 and pay attention to the "Fast Boot" option... I'm wondering if that is the issue here
<hhtest> sorry apache maven
<snorb> hi
<eeee> and now it changed the order to BootOrder: 3000,3002,2001,2002,2003, and the windows entry is no longer there
<eeee> TJ-: no, the bootmgfw.efi is deleted, but i backed it up first
<eeee> if i can get grub to load the .backup instead of bootmgfw.efi it should work right?
<sebeo> hello
<YokoBR> guys, i've installed redmine, but i'm getting "Forbidden"
<TJ-> eeee: ahhh OK, if it isn't there, that makes sense :)
<Novice201y_> Hello. How can I enable hibernation on 14.04?
<TJ-> eeee: grub can't start the .efi it'd need to directly load the windows boot-loader from the Windows system partition in the "\boot\" directory
<eeee> too much grub, i just issued a grub -r <pattern> in the terminal :)
<TJ-> eeee: I'd love to know if that "Fast Boot" on the "Secure Boot Configuration" dialog is the cause
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y_  here's how you do it, moment
<eeee> TJ-: i'll check the link
<eeee> but when you mentioned the bios earlier i checked it thoroughly
<eeee> nothing was there
<TJ-> eeee: under Secure Boot ?
<TJ-> eeee: It's on the "Security" menu
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8062938/
<yeats> hhtest: you probably need to add a directive to your ~/.bashrc to adjust the PATH environment variable - e.g. 'PATH=$PATH:/path/to/blah'
<Guest22058> hi. i just updated to 14.04, and when I did so I got a report of a system error, and am now getting an error when I try to resolve it:  "cannot compute MD5 hash for file '/etc/bash_completion': failed to read (Input/output error)"
<eeee> TJ-: it seems those options are for the desktop pc's only
<TJ-> Guest22058: check the kernel log "/var/log/kern.log" - look for disk I/O error reports. Sounds like you may have a failing disk
<TJ-> eeee: OK... shame that! unless they hid it elsewhere
<hhtest> I'm always doing it
<hhtest> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and I installed the latest maven 3.2.2 in my machine but the problem is that I always have to configure the path for it ?
<Novice201y_> MonkeyDust: Thank You
<hhtest> if I install the maven then closed it and open it again it will not be configured
<hhtest> it gives me no maven installed
<hhtest> after I do the configuration again then mvn -version it will work but when I close the terminal and open it again it will return to the same situation
<hhtest> how can I solve this?
<hhtest> yeats: I'm doing it all the time but it's not working
<second> hello . is there a command to restart?
<ztealmax> sudo reboot --
<TJ-> second: "sudo reboot" you mean?
<MonkeyDust> or sudo init 6
<second> yes ty, i cant find a restart button anywhere, i only see logout and shutdown
<second> TJ-, ty
<ztealmax> reboot can be under shutdown or logout
<ztealmax> probebly shutdown
<TJ-> hhtest: When you close a shell terminal any changes you made in its environment go with it. For a path change to last it needs to be added to ~/.bashrc 's PATH= line, and will take effect in new shells only, until the user completely logs out, or the PC is restarted
<second> ty ztealmax can you pleas send me message so i can test the auditory alert
<TJ-> second: I heard someone earlier talking about that on Unity, and saying you need to hold down either Shift or Control when pressing the 'shutdown' menu option ... not sure if that is accurate since I use KDE not Unity
<mrvadon> hello everyone
<second> iwill try, using xubuntu xfce, ty TJ-
<hhtest> OK your saying that I should restart my machine
<hhtest> ?
<TJ-> second: Then what I mentioned likely won't apply to your desktop environment then
<hhtest> TJ: is that correct?
<TJ-> hhtest: No, I'm not. I explained how and when a PATH change in ~/.bashrc takes effect normally
<hhtest> TJ: what should I do now?
<TJ-> hhtest:  in an existing bash shell session, after making changes to ~/.bashrc, you can simply re-read it via the 'source' command with ". ~/.bashrc" then "echo $PATH" should show the revised path
<ztealmax> second: not sure how i do this, quite new at irc
<hhtest> TJ: can you write the full command is it
<zteam> Argh.....
<zteam> it happened again....
<hhtest> echo $/.bashrc
<zteam> Why is it that sometimes Unitys app lense stops working?
<zteam> anyone know a way around that issue?
<Guest22058> TJ-, thank you. is there a way I can view /var/log/kern.log in a file so I can search for error reports rather than in the terminal?
<eeee> Guest22058: dash > system logs
<TJ-> urghh :)  ... I prefer "less" so I can use regular expressions to search efficiently
<Slart> or "most"
<patates> any way to translate lightdm? Some lightdm string are not translateable! like Guest and unlcok
<MonkeyDust> patates  to what language?
<patates> turkish
<patates> MonkeyDust: Turkish
<MonkeyDust> patates  does the word Guest not exist in Turkish? people never invite guests in Turkey?
<eeee> TJ-: grub is working, and loading the windows entry now, i changed the line chainloader ..bootmgfw.efi to the backup file in the grub.cfg,
<patates> MonkeyDust: I don't get it.. are you joking or what? It should be "Misafir"
<eeee> TJ-: i couldn't find any mention of bootmgfw.efi in the grub.d's os prober file
<eeee> so i changed it manually
<MonkeyDust> patates  google translate says it's "konuk"
<eeee> any idea how i could change it properly in the os prober file so it doesn't disappear every time i update-grub ?
<TJ-> eeee: that's great :)
<patates> MonkeyDust: It doesn't really matter if it is Misafir or konuk. But it should be one of those
<TJ-> eeee: I seem to recall bootmgfw.efi is hard-coded in the "os-prober" script
<k1l_> patates: talk to the translations team for turkish, some words are not translated in most languages.
<simpleuser> I have ‘j’ and ‘k’ as default shortcuts on evince to go up and down. My keyboard layout is quite different than QWERTY so I’d like to replace these keys respectively by ‘t’ and ‘s’. How to do that?
<eeee> TJ-: oh, i see
<patates> I guess thats one of those words. Could anybody with a language pack other than en or tr confirm that it says Guest too?
<M17> ciao
<M17> dove si possono scaricare film e musica ?
<eeee> !it | M17
<ubottu> M17: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> eeee: just amend "/usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft"
<bonhoeffer> hmmm -- computer went blank on an upgrade -- now i can't get it to post
<bonhoeffer> any options?
<TJ-> eeee: the line "bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi "$efi/$microsoft/$boot")" looks to be the only change needed; replace "bootmgfw.efi" with whatever the backup is called
<bonhoeffer> absolutely no feedback on the monitor . . . i imagine disconnect preferials
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Won't POST? remove battery, press power button for 5 seconds, drain capacitors... replace battery, try again ?
<funkymonkey> im having a trixy problem, after upgrade to 14.04 can only se top left corner of desktop. cant change resolution in display settings cus i cant reach the apply button :), is there a way to cange the resolution via command line or some thing?
<bonhoeffer> pulled all usb devices -- still no post
<arun_> does the mass storage work with Nokia Lumia in Ubuntu ??
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: is it getting power?
<bonhoeffer> or output to the monitor "getting no signal" -- maybe this is a hardware issue -- yes -- hd status light turns on -- fan spins
<TJ-> funky1: "xrandr" might help if you select a lower resolution
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: sounds like it died :(
<bonhoeffer> switching monitor to onboard graphics -- hmm .. . nothing
<funkymonkey> TJ: exacly but cant cus i cant click on the apply resolution button cus that one is in the lower right corner :)
<bonhoeffer> looks like a #hardware issue
<yofun> So in Windows my fan doesn't turn on often,in kubuntu it seems to turn on more often
<yofun> Should I be worried? Grabbed the wrong ISO
<yofun> ?
<TJ-> funkymonkey: "xrandr" is a command line tool. Try "xrandr -d :0.0 -q" at a VT to see the valid modelines
<patates> Guys, I've found it, Looks like turkish translation var missing. I'll report to turkish team, thanks
<funkymonkey> TJ-: cool il get right at it
<MonkeyDust> patates  i misunderstood your question, thought you didnt know how to translate Guest
<phillyj> anyone know if there is a CLI tool to test the down/up speeds on my modem/router? I can see the info on my modem-status webpage but I want to use it for another script
<eeee> TJ-: thanks!
<phillyj> *not "test", more like report the status
<TJ-> phillyj: if the modem has a telnet or ssh server you could write an "expect" script to do it, probably
<eeee> it's all working now :)
<TJ-> phillyj: otherwise you'll need to screen-scrape the HTML
<TJ-> eeee: I think amr went to sleep on us :)
<k1l_> phillyj: that is more a task to see what the router/modem gives you to get that informations thatn an ubunut task
<eeee> hehe yeah :)
<yofun> So in Windows my fan doesn't turn on often,in Linux it seems to turn on more often , Should I be worried?
<funkymonkey> TJ-: i got plenty of options, but how do i apply a new resolution?
<TJ-> eeee: I'll add this issue to my Linux boot guide
<TJ-> funkymonkey: "man xrandr"
<eeee> cool
<k1l_> yofun: take a look at the temperatures. that is what should make worries, not how often a fan spins
<funkymonkey> TJ-:  :)
<phillyj> k1l_: is there a linux networking channel on freenode where I can get some help?
<k1l_> you could ask in ##networking
<phillyj> thx
<phillyj> yofun: try the sensors command to check your speeds
<MonkeyDust> yofun  in 14.04, my videocard's fan didn't turn on at all, it forced me back to 12.04, so be glad it turns on often
<TJ-> funkymonkey: See the "EXAMPLES" section. Something like "xrandr -d :0.0 --output HDMI-0 --mode 1280x1024"
<yofun> MonkeyDust: my fear is I grabbed the wrong ISO or something,  and using too much cpu
<arun_> does the mass storage work with Nokia Lumia in Ubuntu ??
<funkymonkey> TJ-:  sweet cus that was all greek to me
<yofun> phillyj: what is the sensors command?
<MonkeyDust> yofun  install lm-sensors, then use    watch -n 1 -d sensors
<yofun> Lol, I'm on a live CD so
<MonkeyDust> yofun  shouldnt make a difference
<yeats> yofun: you can install things even on the live CD - it gets installed to RAM
<M17> Is there a version of mirc for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> M17  xchat would be the closest, i guess
<yofun> I prefer kvirc
<funkymonkey> TJ-:  here is the problem no mattar what mode i select it sayes " cannot find mode 1024x768" or 800x600 any clue what i shuld do?
<tomooka> asd
<bluenemo> hi guys. I want to install the nvidia driver for my quadro fx 3800 on 14.04. I'm stumbling upon the nouveau driver being loaded on boot, even though its blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf as described in many tutorials. any hints on getting rid of nouveau for good? I also uninstalled xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, no look so far :(
<BammBamm> can any help me with Testdisk or disk recovery
<ActionParsnip> BammBamm: wassup
<BammBamm> I've used testdisk on two of my partitition but they still won't boot
<bluenemo> BammBamm, you might want to /join #digital-forensic
<BammBamm> ok
<bluenemo> highly recommend that channel.
<ActionParsnip> BammBamm: have you ran fsck on the partition....
<BammBamm> ActionParsnip: no, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> BammBamm: probably easier to reinstall then reinstate your userdata using your backups
<ActionParsnip> BammBamm: you'll need the partition unmounted to fsck it, lots of guides online
<bluenemo> BammBamm, may I HIGHLY recommend to get an "dd" image from your hard drive before attemting any  recovery yourself.
<BammBamm> what's dd again?
<bluenemo> with every error, every operation that is not protected from writes, you WILL loose data
<ActionParsnip> BammBamm: dd copies data from one filesytem to another
<bluenemo> dd is a tool that lets you copy your drive bit by bit. you then have a 'copy' of your drive. if you have a 500G drive, you will get a 500g files with exactly that content
<BammBamm> it's like an image?
<bluenemo> BammBamm, yes. Is your drive failing (making strange noise and stuff)? or do you have a software problem?
<bluenemo> (as in cant mount partitions as for broken filesystem or so)
<amr> TJ-: eeee sorry!
<amr> you guys make any progress?
<eeee> amr: it's been solved
<amr> holy crap youre kidding
<themhz> hi can somone help me install hp scanjet 200 on ubuntu 12.04
<amr> how'd you do it?
<amr> so your efi boot can now choose between windows or ubuntu?
<amr> does it load up grub?
<BammBamm> bluenemo: no strainge noises, afaik strictly software, i moved the first partition over the 1MB of empty space, i guess that broke the MBR or somethings
<raggg> if i install a mainline kernel, do i need to reinstall anything that installs kernel modules like tpl?
<eeee> amr: yeah
<bluenemo> BammBamm, answering in #digital-forensic, as there are mostly experts regarding that topic also working in the forensics field
<ActionParsnip> amr: let me searh some
<eeee> amr: you have to delete both files
<eeee> ActionParsnip: already been solved
<amr> eeee: which files?
<bonhoeffer> are there troubleshooting options -- system is not posting
<eeee> amr: cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<skinux> Is there a way to search for an environment variable?
<eeee> amr: rather make that "mv" instead of "cp"
<bonhoeffer> cpu spins -- reset ram -- can't get any signal from the pc -- not even hearing beep on start now
<ActionParsnip> eeee: doesn't seem so
<bonhoeffer> changed video input -- graphics card to onboard -- no difference
<eeee> amr: that will rename the bootmgfw.efi file that efibootmgr -v was showing earlier
<bonhoeffer> really frustrating -- and interested in any options
<eeee> ActionParsnip: i had the same problem on my pc, it's working no
<eeee> *now
<amr> ok renamed, now what?
<amr> :-)
<ActionParsnip> eeee: ok I'll let you advise amr
<eeee> amr: ok you have to rename the other bootx64.efi file as well
<amr> i dont see that file
<bluenemo> anybody got an idea why my initramfs seems to still load nouveau even after blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d and update-initramfs -u ?
<amr> $ ls boot*
<amr> bootmgfw.efi.backup  bootmgr.efi  boot.stl
<eeee> mv /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<amr> oh
<amr> wrong dir
<amr> ok, renamed both files
<eeee> now, you got to change the bootorder like we did before, with efibootmgr -v
<eeee> do it again, putting 0000 first
<eeee> ctrl+r and type efibootmgr to get the command you used
<amr> the bootrder one, right?
<eeee> yeah
<amr> sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,0001,3001,2001,3002,3003
<amr> done
<amr> BootOrder: 0000,0001,3001,2001,3002,3003
<eeee> ok, now when i restarted everything worked fine, except grub wouldn't load windows it complained about not finding the bootmgfw.efi file
<ActionParsnip> Themhz: if you use command line, does sane find the scanner?
<amr> i had the same problem, sort of
<amr> grub wouldnt load windows, it just came up with an unable to start error
<themhz> ActionParsnip, yes I see it but it but I cant use it
<amr> optiosn were like "restart" or "reset"
<eeee> it's not in the grub.d os prober files, so i changed it in the grub.cfg file to bootmgfw.efi.backup and it worked
<eeee> but that means every time you do update-grub you'd have to rename it again
<ActionParsnip> Themhz: try installing xsane, does it help?
<themhz> I see the device on the list
<eeee> anyways TJ- gave me a file that os prober uses
<eeee> hold on
<amr> eeee: that's fine, how often do you update-grub? :)
<themhz> ActionParsnip, Ok I will check xsane
<eeee> amr: nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<ActionParsnip> themhz: also try: gksudo xsane , it may just be a permissions issue. If so we can look into grouo memberships
<eeee> there's the line bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi , change it to bootmgfw.efi.backup
<eeee> and when you update-grub it'll be there
<sere> Question : I installed printer drivers and thats works fine but no joy for the scanner do i need to install something else?
<eeee> amr: still, it's more proper, also every time the kernel changes i think update-grub would run
<amr> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Is efi really worth it?
<amr> oh really?
<eeee> ill brb
<ActionParsnip> sere: what make and model printer?
<amr> so changing this file means that when update-grub runs itll be ok?
<eeee> amr: yeah, do cp 20microsoft 20microsoft.backup
<eeee> and edit it
<raggg> if my laptop is certified by ubuntu as compatible with 12.04 does that mean its also going to work with 14.04?
<amr> why .backup?
<ActionParsnip> raggg: its likely
<sere> ActionParsnip: canon mg5300
<eeee> or just edit it again, doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> sere: why was that not on he initial question?
<sere> ActionParsnip: does that help me?
<amr> let me reboot, see if this works
<themhz> ActionParsnip, Installed xsane. I run sudo xsane and i get a message, "scanning for devices" and then no devices available :/
<raggg> ActionParsnip: 14.04 is having strange issues, worth trying 12.04?
<sere> ActionParsnip: if you can contribute do so...otherwise you arent helping
<themhz> ActionParsnip, even though with lsusb I can see the device listed
<sere> themhz: i get the same problem aswell
<perlmonkey> hello
<skinux> How can I search through environment variables?
<themhz> sere, you using hp scanject 200 to?
<skinux> I need to find TomCat 7 home directory
<themhz> in windows It works well btw, so the device has no problem
<sere> themhz: no im using a canon mg5300
<sere> themhz: can you print?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try env
<skinux> Okay. It's what I thought it was. Unfortunately, there is no conf directory
<perlmonkey> I have a problem I wonder if someone can help with, my server is running out of disk space, cuz its partitioned badly.. /dev/sda1 (/root) = 14GB  of which 99% in use, /dev/sda2 (/home) = 447GB of which 29% in use. I want to move some folders from root to the sda2 partition to make more space available? is this wise/safe? this server is remote btw, I can't afford downtime
<MonkeyDust> skinux  there's the hidden folder ~/.conf
<amr> eeee: TJ- that worked
<amr> on first reboot
<themhz> sere, I am using HP deskjet 1015 and downloaded hplip in order to make the printer work. I also needed to change some usb ports in order to be detected. But yes it works for me
<amr> but didnt stick
<amr> i booted into windows and then rebooted
<amr> and grub wasnt there, went to windows
<themhz> My scanner is not though. I thought hp supports linux :/ thats why I got all my stuff from hp
<skinux> I have a hidden '.config', but not '.conf'
<perlmonkey> I cannot reboot the machine either btw, not even remotely, as it seems to have some error, which requires a CTRL+D to proceed booting
<amr> EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi is back...
<MonkeyDust> skinux  then .config is what I meant
<eeee> amr: i didn't try rebooting again
<perlmonkey> any help/suggestions appreciated, even if it just frees up a bit of space over weekend until a more permanent solution is in place
<skinux> It doesn't have anything for TomCat
<eeee> i just checked the efibootmgr -v, and windows was not there anymore
<perlmonkey> I have deleted all big logs in /var/log
<amr> bootorder was also reverted
<skinux> So, I guess installation of TomCat via repo doesn't have any default configurations?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try locate tomcat (or Tomcat)
<eeee> amr: yeah, but is windows there again? mine wasn't
<amr> yeap
<amr> BootOrder: 0001,3001,0000,2001,2002,2003
<eeee> amr: over here, the order was reverted, but windows entry disappeared
<eeee> let me try to reboot again, see what happens
<MonkeyDust> skinux  or whereis tomcat
<skinux> configtest.sh complains it cannot find /usr/share/tomcat7/conf/server.xml
<skinux> It is right! Conf directory doesn't exist
<skinux> Why did Ubuntu install TomCat without any default configuration files???
<skinux> Maybe I need to follow instructions from StackOverflow, install from tarball and move files into appropriate Ubuntu directory structure.
<skinux> Or...I could download it and simply move configuration files.
<amr> wb eeee
<eeee> thanks
<eeee> it's still working here
<amr> oh what
<amr> :(
<eeee> i think you have a bootmgfw.efi file somewhere which it is using
<eeee> i don't think i did anything else,
<amr> the .backup file is gone
<eeee> i did an update-grub to test, but that's irrelevant i think
<amr> /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot$ ls boot*
<amr> bootmgfw.efi  bootmgr.efi  boot.stl
<TJ-> amr: It looks like the HP boot loader runs first and 'fixes up' things... the boot info script showed "/EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi" and one other, but they don't appear in the boot-menu list, I would suspect they may be what is doing this
<eeee> amr: ^^ rename HP/boot/bootbgfw.efi
<TJ-> amr: and there's also "/EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi"
<amr> yeah i did that one
<amr> i think...
<amr> hang on
<amr> this one too, right?
<amr> the MS one
<eeee> amr: rename the /EFI/Microsoft/Boot ones
<darkxploit> hello.. i have wrongly  uninstall apache and deleted /etc/apache2 [debian] but the service is still on. ANy idea how to stop it        tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      12709/apache2                        service apache2 stop dont work usr/sbin/apache2 dont exist, kill -9 on the pid keeps on changing
<eeee> ../HP/ ones as well
<eeee> then change the bootorder again
<amr> ok those two are done
<amr> bootorder update done
<TJ-> amr: eeee It sounds like you're laying whack-a-mole
<amr> haha
<TJ-> s/laying/playing/
<eeee> lol
<funkymonkey>  i have a folder on my desktop ownd by root, how do i take back ownership of my pics?
<eeee> i was about to tell him to sudo find / -iname bootmgfw.efi
<eeee> and maybe add a -exec mv there :D
<amr> i almost did that
<amr> :p
<perlmonkey> funkmonkey: chown name
<amr> ok theyre all done
<perlmonkey> don't forget sudo
<amr> reboot
<amr> brb
<funkymonkey> TJ-:  tanx for the help with the res, you are my hero :)
<perlmonkey> funkymonkey: sudo chown username directory
<perlmonkey> ;-)
<funkymonkey> perlmonkey: tnx, btw nice name :)
<djpoo> hi guys i'm looking for alittle help new with ubuntu
<perlmonkey> funkymonkey check group also, make sure folder/user group matches up ok else could encounter permission probs
<kunal27891> Where can i get information about gsoc 2015 ?
<BammBamm> is there a channel for data recovery, undeleting partitions etc.
<amr> nope, same deal
<perlmonkey> funkmonkey cheers! two monkey's doing monkeybiz together ;-)
<funkymonkey> perlmonkey: ok, got it
<amr> works on first reboot, i booted into windows, rebooted, then no more grub
<kunal27891> which channel can provide information about gsoc ?
<TJ-> amr: Then something in windows is replacing itself then... I thought you meant the firmware was doing it
 * BammBamm thinks it's a monkey cage in here
<amr> ive no idea what it is
<TJ-> amr: There's some kind of boot-recovery-checker option going on.
 * perlmonkey has been to the top of Gibraltar Rock and sat with the real monkey's and they didn't do much codes
<perlmonkey> but they did eat a lot and sunbath
<perlmonkey> screwed quite a bit too, lucky monkey's
<djpoo> i install kali tools in my ubuntu 14.04 but i don;t understand where the hell the menu
<perlmonkey> sorry off-topic
<amr> http://superuser.com/questions/525953/windows-8-changes-boot-order
<amr> A Microsoft representative answered my question on their official forum. They said that this is indeed the normal behaviour.
<amr> typical
 * BammBamm rocks perlmonkey
<djpoo> anyone can help me?
 * perlmonkey has Windows 7 running and I swear that is totally screwed up release, wifi breaks 20x a day, it does like new updates daily, wtf is all that
<perlmonkey> MS is slipping
<perlmonkey> BammBamm =)
<perlmonkey> MS has released MORE updates for Windows 7 than the original size of the OS, i swear they re-released it in updates without telling us
<eeee> amr: win8.1 or win8 ?
<funkymonkey> perlmonkey: tnx a bunch its all done and it worked well
<TJ-> amr: Yes, let me look through MSDN see if there's an article in the KB about it
<ikonia> perlmonkey: not interested in that here
<amr> im on 8.1
<eeee> im on 8
<perlmonkey> funkymonkey cool bro
<amr> which HP do you have, eeee ?
<eeee> amr: i just remembered, i dont have the original EFI partition that came with the laptop
<perlmonkey> can anyone help with my data squeeze prob? is it safe to attempt to mess with partitions on root remotely?
<davidsong> desktop search has gone a bit funny since the last update, it sometimes doesn't find anything. is this a known problem?
<amr> oh?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: no it's not
<perlmonkey> *directories I mean
<perlmonkey> ok
<eeee> amr: pavilion g6
<perlmonkey> anything I do to free up space short term measure until Monday (I already deleted all big logs and cron'd to null)
<perlmonkey> *can
<ikonia> perlmonkey: delete stuff you don't need
<ikonia> perlmonkey: it's that simple
<perlmonkey> like what, we're talking ROOT dude, I don't wanna take the sys down
<perlmonkey> and I can't afford a reboot remotely
<ikonia> perlmonkey: then don't touch it
<perlmonkey> it will run of out space its at 99% and i'll be screwed
<ikonia> perlmonkey: how big is your partition
<perlmonkey> 14GB
<ikonia> perlmonkey: then most of that is user data
<perlmonkey> I have a /home 500GB 29% in use
<perlmonkey> home is mounted on separate
<ikonia> perlmonkey: clear down packages you don't need
<perlmonkey> ok
<ikonia> perlmonkey: ubuntu is around 4GB by default
<perlmonkey> good idea
<ikonia> perlmonkey: so you've put 10G of stuff on there
<davidsong> perlmonkey: use ssh -X to connect then run baobab
<TJ-> amr: this could be a function of MS's "Early Launch Anti-Malware (ELAM)"
<perlmonkey> hmm which stuff would be non-essential on a server and BIG?
<perlmonkey> i have no desktop afaik
<ikonia> perlmonkey: that's up to you - it's your server
<ikonia> perlmonkey: we don't know what you are using
<davidsong> perlmonkey: you are connecting from a linux desktop with X, right?
<perlmonkey> let'ssee..
<Datz> Hi, my GUI has frozen. I'm using ubuntu with gnome fallback how can I restart my gui?
<perlmonkey> no way, I'm ssh'd in, this is headless server, just LAMP
<ikonia> perlmonkey: it has more than lamp installed if its 14GB
<perlmonkey> I dont even have a screen on this server in office
<perlmonkey> yeah it must be, so what shite can go eh
<davidsong> perlmonkey: are you connecting to it from a linux machine?
<perlmonkey> yes
<ikonia> perlmonkey: tone down the language
<ikonia> perlmonkey: you've been here often enough to know the rules
<TJ-> eeee: amr "There lies a catch however. In a PC with dual OS requirement, of which one is to be Windows 8 and another non-Windows, there can exist only a single UEFI OS as the platform firmware. If Windows 8 is to be the primary OS, then obviously Microsoft UEFI will assume the role of platform firmware. The extent to which Microsoft UEFI will support the booting of other operating systems from within its own UEFI, is a policy matter that is ongoing evolution among
<TJ-> st OS vendors as part of the UEFI committee. One thing is clear though; PCs manufactured by OEMs under the Windows 8 logo program, will not permit dual OS."
<ActionParsnip> sere: because if you don't give full details, we can't help. We cannot see your system.....
<davidsong> perlmonkey: connect using "ssh -X you@servername" to forward X11 over SSH
<TJ-> eeee: amr half way down the page  @  http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-security/uefi-secure-boot-in-windows-81/65d74e19-9572-4a91-85aa-57fa783f0759
<Datz> anyone, how can I restart my GUI?
<perlmonkey> ikonia i think you're confusing me with someone else, this is my 2nd or 3rd visit only, but point taken
<davidsong> perlmonkey: then run baobab, it will run the "disk usage analyzer" and show its user interface locally
<perlmonkey> davidsong thanks
<davidsong> perlmonkey: it's much better than using "du -h" to figure out where all the space is being wasted
 * perlmonkey does it
<Datz> twas nice when something like /etc/inti.d/gmd restart worked
<yofun> Ok
<yofun> Oh
<perlmonkey> davidsong cheers =)
<eeee> Datz: sudo service lightdm restart
<davidsong> Datz: you can "killall gnome-session"
<davidsong> or what eeee saif
<davidsong> said*
<Datz> humm, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> perlmonkey  use this command to see which are the biggest files    find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<ikonia> that won't show the biggest
<ikonia> which there may well be none
<ikonia> that will show files over 500M
<perlmonkey> oh another Monkey! thank you MonkeyDust bro, all these suggestions are welcome, I'm getting desparate deleting files by the hour :-|
<ikonia> and if they are over 500mb you may need them
<davidsong> best to just use baobab, it's much nicer
<DDAZZA> I've just installed 14.04.  How can I set the correct monitor resolution?
<MonkeyDust> perlmonkey  what ikonia says is right, change 500M to whatever size
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> thanks ikonia
<ActionParsnip> Sere: sure its not an ip5300 ?
<davidsong> has anyone else's program searching lens broken in the latest update?
<Datz> eeee: thanks, worked like a charm, is that only for the Gnome Session Fallback?
<davidsong> I type "<super>bit" and don't see Transmission or Bitcoin in the list, I delete the text and type it again and they both show up
<amr> TJ-: which but are you showing us?
<yofun> So earlier I was told to install "lm-sensors" but it doesn't have a installation candidate
<ikonia> yofun: what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> that's surprising if it's not in a current version
<ikonia> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 81 kB, installed size 406 kB
<yofun> ikonia: 14.04
<ikonia> yofun: it's therein 14.04
<ikonia> yofun: version 1.3.3.4
<perlmonkey> ks
<perlmonkey> ks
<perlmonkey> os
<perlmonkey> iks
<perlmonkey> s
<DJones> perlmonkey: Please don't do that
<ikonia> lazukars: s
<ikonia> perlmonkey: please stop
<yofun> It says no installation candidates
<perlmonkey> is /proc/kcore not to be messed with?
<ikonia> yofun: then it's your machine
<davidsong> perlmonkey: that's not a real file
<ikonia> perlmonkey: /proc is not real
<perlmonkey> sorry
<ikonia> perlmonkey: ignore /proc
<bluenemo> how hard is it to get rid of nouveau to be able to install the nvidia driver???? argh
<eeee> Datz: it's for the lightdm desktop manager
<yofun> ikonia: if it helps I'm on a live CD
<ikonia> yofun: not really
<ikonia> yofun: it's in the repos as you've just seen
<davidsong> perlmonkey: did baobab not work? it'll show you graphically exactly where all your space is being eaten
<yofun> ikonia: yeah, I know it's in the repos other wise it would of said no package found
<TJ-> amr: That quote was from a paragrpah about 1/2 way down the page, but there's a lot of interesting info there. It looks as if "Microsoft UEFI will assume the role of platform firmware" implies Windows will also need to ensure it is the primary boot manager
<MonkeyDust> perlmonkey  FYI: "/proc/kcore is a virtual file and contains the RAM the kernel can allocate"
<eeee> Datz: ( not only the gnome session fallback)
<amr> interesting, TJ-
<Datz> eeee: great. Thanks for your help.
<eeee> np
<perlmonkey> davidsong trying it now
<DDAZZA> I'm getting this error 'xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default' Any ideas how to resolve?
<amr> i wonder why it works for you, eeee
<eeee> amr: maybe cuz i have win8 not win8.1, maybe cuz my efi partition isn't the original one, dunno
<amr> looks like i can add a startup script entry to reset to the UUID i want to boot
<perlmonkey> davidsong baobab is not available, I guess my distro is EOL/obselete :-S
<perlmonkey> no installation candidate
<davidsong> perlmonkey: ah that sucks
<ikonia> perlmonkey: what distro are you actually running ?
<MonkeyDust> perlmonkey  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<eeee> O.o
<compdoc> wow
<davidsong> woa
<perlmonkey> heh
<MonkeyDust> was that before or after ENIAC?
<eeee> i hope you're from the future and that's 18.04.4
 * perlmonkey is going to retire this system on Monday
<davidsong> so your logs have been growing for 6 years?
<perlmonkey> its EOL in hardware as well as software lol
<perlmonkey> yeah!
<davidsong> cd /var/log && du -h
<ikonia> du -hs
<perlmonkey> its a 1U with 250GB limit on SATA, noisy as hell.. dual core, magnetic discs
<amr> 8.04, nice
<perlmonkey> i want to move to SSD
<perlmonkey> and smaller systems
<yofun> So is this okay? http://pastebin.com/HuRwJgdT
<davidsong> replace with a raspberry_pi running raspbian, probably just as fast and just as likely to have a hardware fault
<davidsong> haha
<TJ-> perlmonkey: "sudo du -b -d 3 / | sort -n" will list the directories in order with the largest in size, last
<perlmonkey> davidsong thanks, i identified more logs I can delete, I already got the big ones syslog and mail etc, but mysql is eating 186MB
<perlmonkey> thanks TJ-
<MonkeyDust> yofun  what you can try, open a youtube video and then use    watch -n 1- d sensors
 * perlmonkey did an apt-get update clean to remove packages downloaded too
<davidsong> that's good stuff TJ-, I'm remembering that
<perlmonkey> that saved some space
<amr> hm, update-grub didnt find windows
<MonkeyDust> yofun  what you can try, open a youtube video and then use    watch -n 1 -d sensors  <-- changed typo
<yofun> MonkeyDust: so it's not overheating or anything?
<loa> i can use pc beep in bash?
<TJ-> amr: It won't... I told eeee earlier, for that you need to edit the os-prober script that detects Windows EFI, because it looks for bootmgfw.efi
<amr> oh yes
<MonkeyDust> yofun  no, at 107 your system would shut down
<amr> i thought i edited that
<k1l_> perlmonkey: removed ole kernels and old kernel headers already?
<perlmonkey> not yet
<yofun> MonkeyDust: I was checking the temperatures because the fan seems to be non stop running
<amr> oh and its been renamed back to the old one
<amr> bloody hell
<k1l_> headers and kernels make a huge amount of free space
<perlmonkey> ok lets get rid of those old ones
<NixiePixel> is there another ad on besides html 5 to replace flash, because html 5 add on does not work on my favourite news site?
<TJ-> amr: renamed, or a new file put in there to fill the gap?
<MonkeyDust> yofun  yes, i used it because a fan *didnt* run
<amr> renamed
<amr> the bootmgfw.efi
 * perlmonkey goes into /boot and sees GB's of space wasted
<TJ-> amr: possibly deleted any "unauthorised" files in there, and rewrites the directory from "C:\boot\efi\"
<amr> but i updated the 20_microsoft script to look at .backup
<k1l_> perlmonkey: dont fiddle there by hand, remove the pakcages
<perlmonkey> ok
<BammBamm> perlmonkey:  do you know lots about data recovery?
<amr> which i guess won't be there now
<k1l_> perlmonkey: linux-image-.... and linux-header...
<amr> true TJ-
<perlmonkey> not much
<amr> should i just remove it then?
<BammBamm> perlmonkey: any channels?
<TJ-> amr: You risk messing up Windows I think; I'd hate that to happen. Those HPs obviously do not want to run anything but MS
<amr> yeah tell me about it
<cfhowlett> !erecovery |BammBamm,
<BammBamm> ??
<cfhowlett> !recovery |BammBamm`,
<ubottu> BammBamm`,: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eeee> BammBamm: are you recovering a windows partition or ext4 ?
<BammBamm> these are not ubuntu partitions
<BammBamm> win
<eeee> BammBamm: yeah, so ?
<eeee> testdisk should work wonders
<eeee> did you select Intel as the disk when it loaded?
<BammBamm> i tried that, but it still won't boot
<BammBamm> eeee: yes
<eeee> what do you mean won't boot
<BammBamm> eeee: i mean, i get this " : bootmgr missing press ctrl alt del " message when I set the Win7 partition as bootable
<amr> so i think i might just give up and boot with the boot menu in the bios then
<amr> :/
<amr> at least it works!
<BammBamm> eeee:  and i get this "|             " message when I set the Vistt partition as bootable
<eeee> BammBamm: ok, do you have a recovery usb?
<eeee> BammBamm: you need to bcdboot /fixmbr
<BammBamm> yes
<BammBamm> after I've booted with the LiveCD?
<eeee> you need a windows recovery
<TJ-> amr:  :)
<BammBamm> i got 2, both aren't working, eeee
<eeee> BammBamm: did you run bcdboot /fixmbr ?
<BammBamm> eeee: no, it's not clear to me when or how i sould do that
<BammBamm> should
<eeee> you need to select command prompt, and then run "bcdboot /fixmbr"
<eeee> sorry, it is bootrec /fixmbr
<BammBamm> after I booted with the rescue cd?
<eeee> yeah, select the advanced troubleshooting
<BammBamm> eeee: oh wait, do you mean the  recovery usb issued by microsoft?
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: what is the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: we can clear up old unused kernels
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/geCjwUD8
<perlmonkey> thanks ActionParsnip
<eeee> BammBamm: yeah, it doesn't need to be the full one that has the image of the preinstalled os
<BammBamm> eeee:  u happen to know a download spot?
<amr> thanks for the help eeee & TJ- :)
<TJ-> amr: I'm tempted to buy one of those HPs, just to hack it :)
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<ActionParsnip> perlmonkey: hardy is not supported in any way
<perlmonkey> my server is EOL :-/
<Engen> Hi, just wondering if it's possible to install similar packages with the same name (sort of) through apt-get? I have gdb already installed on my machine and I'd like to install another version of gdb however I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8063815/
<sec2aux> im having trouble installing nvidia drivers on 14.04. The laptop stops at the boot screen on reboot. Im using an acer v7 582 pg with a GT750M nvidia card
<Engen> line 14 is where the error seems to occur
<perlmonkey> sec2aux i had same prob on my Desktop board with nividia, i ended up rolling back to 12
<InsaneReality> Hi, I have upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 and in Gnome (3.10), the Network Manager Indicator is absent. Can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<daftykins> sec2aux: that's an nvidia optimus setup, you can't just install nvidia drivers - you need either nvidia-prime or bumblebee
 * yofun sighs
<perlmonkey> there's a lot of bugs re nvidia and 14 I think
<yofun> Why do I have a feeling I messed up the bootloader
<sec2aux> perlmonkey...oh bugger me. That was the only thing i couldnt test with a live cd
<sec2aux> daftykins i think ubuntu install the dkms switch when I install the nvidia drivers
<perlmonkey> daftykinks suggestion might work, i did install all the driver options tho for nvidia on 14 and none worked stable, it would run then just random lock up, lines over screen etc
<daftykins> perlmonkey: right, but you're one user... so your experience doesn't overlap every nvidia user out there else we'd hear it regularly
<perlmonkey> true
<daftykins> sec2aux: i don't see the relevance of dkms to your scenario
<BammBamm> eeee: thanks, but i will rebooot now
<perlmonkey> but like i said, a lot of bugs filed on this issue, it could be fixed now tho
<perlmonkey> that was last month
<sec2aux> sorry i meant bbsswtich
<sec2aux> are there any logs i could see?
<sec2aux> boot.log seems normal
<daftykins> sec2aux: if all you tried to do was install an nvidia driver, from package or from download, it's not gonna work
 * perlmonkey suspects this disk is broken and not reporting correcting partition size
<daftykins> sec2aux: unless your BIOS/EFI offers a GPU choice option
<perlmonkey> rebooting often shows more space
<perlmonkey> it can radically alter, from 99% to 86%
<perlmonkey> and it refuses to boot unless I do CTRL+D
<sec2aux> I used the addition drivers tab in software sources
<perlmonkey> magnetic discs are rubbish, i got a pile of dead discs now, even a 1TB one :-(
<perlmonkey> im done with magnetic stuff
<TJ-> perlmonkey: Sounds like it drops into the initial RAM-disk, so seeing 99% disk usage would be expected
<perlmonkey> oh that would explain it, of course
<TJ-> perlmonkey: And when you do Ctrl+D that likely continues the boot, which mounts the real root file-system, which has 86% free
<perlmonkey> yes
<TJ-> s/free/used/
<perlmonkey> my office building is jinxed, its built ontop of the Royal Enfield factory site and they did radioactive stuff
<perlmonkey> below ground
<perlmonkey> i cant even a mobile signal
<perlmonkey> with the strongest network in UK, I move 1 meter away from building, im fine
<linux_> hi who can fix this (cheese:3130): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux_> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
 * perlmonkey attempts to regain control of his CCTV sys via port mapping
<funkymonkey> if i did run "apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop" and its not working properly will "apt-get remove ..... solve the problem?
<_2_Lily97> Hey
<funkymonkey> will it revert back to unity by default
<linux_> no
<funkymonkey> wow than how can i fix that?
<linux_> i think when you logout
<linux_> and just on the start where you type passs you can
<linux_> choese do you want to use gnome or unity
<linux_> or defoult ubuntu
<funkymonkey> linux_: ok as simple as that, tnx
<kaan> I have a simple script for livestreamer http://pastie.org/9478561, I want to, for example, say ./twitch nochat and it wouldn't execute the second line. How can I accomplish that? I don't know bash at all and no idea what to look for. I tried $3 but it requires all the previoes ones to be entererd.
<InsaneReality> Hi, I have upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 and in Gnome (3.10), the Network Manager Indicator is absent. Can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<_Q> are there any known issues with installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS on VMware Server 2.0?
<_Q> I can choose the language, but once I select "Install Ubuntu Server", it hangs completely
<davidsong> kaan: I think $1 is the first argument passed to your script, then look at the bash "if" statement to run a command if that variable is equal to something
<_Q> by comparison, 10.04 works just fine (but is also very old)
<natsu_san> afternoon
<_Q> (I tried upgrading 10.04 to 12.04, but it ran out of disk space despite telling me that I had enough beforehand)
<kaan> davidsong: I see, thanks. I'll experiment
<davidsong> kaan: you'll probably be better learning a real programming language, bash is one ugly and old language. Python is intuative and readable by humans.
<natsu_san> I found raspbery pi to be good for learning python
<kaan> davidsong: it is very hard to read indeed
<bhavesh> I have black font color on grey background for menu's : http://i.imgur.com/dEd3vP6.jpg Which css file should I edit to get everything right?
<bhavesh> I have Ambience enabled, the colors got wrong because I had installed kubuntu-desktop earlier.
<bhavesh> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<bhavesh> Also, the right click menu's background color is still from kubuntu-desktop's.
<davidsong> kaan: I was giving you crappy advice earlier because I didn't read your command line properly, sorry
<davidsong> and I'm too lazy to figure it out so I still recommend using Python instead
<kaan> davidsong: ok. I'll see what I can do.
<davidsong> kaan: look how cool this is: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2009/09/python-optparse-example/
<natsu_san> I have to use black and green for most stuff
<davidsong> you can have ./yourscript --help
<natsu_san> how do you find what version your running? i just installed xubuntu but have never checked my version
<impr> Hi all. I'm trying to install 14.04 on my HP pavilion p7z desktop and keep having issues. The first attempt at install seemed to go great until I tried to boot it up afterwards and all I got was a black screen (didn't even make it to the BIOS splash) and it's been going downhill from there. It currently boots up about 75% of the time so long as the liveUSB is plugged in (even though it's booting to the harddrive, not the USB) but won't boot
<impr>  up at all without the USB. It also freezes mid shutdown and has to be manually turned off from there... I'm afraid I'm not very knowledgeable about computers and while I can follow instructions in terminal, I don't really know where to start in diagnosing and fixing this issue myself. Can anyone help me? Thanks!
<AmateurEleUser> i have joined elementary
<natsu_san> how are you installing it? you booting from a usb installer?
<AmateurEleUser> Na. Am actually running it on a Virtual Machine
<AmateurEleUser> Does anybody get the same problem as me ? Of CPU overheating ?
<impr> originally booted from a usb installer which worked perfectly. Then installed from that boot which is when the problems started. Am now booting to the install (it has me log in and saves changes between boots so I'm 99% certain I'm booting to the install) but that only works if the USB is plugged in... Can unplug the USB once booted up and it runs fine, it seems to just be the boot-up that requires the USB.
<AmateurEleUser> Booting through a usb is fine. But it never saves our changes made to the OS
<natsu_san> hmmm i had troubles booting ubuntu with the usb eventually i burned the whole thing started again from scratch by booting from CD and it installed fine first time
<AmateurEleUser> I feel that the software center must be updated too. It shows a lot of bugs
<natsu_san> sounds almost like it left all the boot stuff on the usb
<impr> I have blank CDs I could try it with, but my understanding is 14.04 only fits on a DVD (which I don't have) so I imagine I'd need to install an earlier version and then have it upgrade once booted to the earlier version. Is this correct?
<impr> natsu-san: yeah, that was my thought, but I have no idea how to fix it
<impr> plus, even with the USB plugged in, it doesn't shutdown correctly (freezes mid way)
<natsu_san> maybe the boot priority in the bios is still set to boot from usb not hard drive maybe u need to highten the priority of the hard drive?
<natsu_san> im not sure about the freezing on shutdown tho :S
<impr> natsu: I considered that, but if I'm booting from the USB, how come I can unmount and unplug the USB once booted and it continues to run just fine...? *so confused*
<mikemike123> How can I update my nVidia drivers to the latest via the Software & Updates screen? I see there's v340.32 online, but Ubuntu is only giving me the option to use v331.38.
<sere> Question : I installed printer drivers for a canon mg5300  and thats works fine but no joy for the scanner do i need to install something else?
<xangua> mikemike123: what ubuntu release are you using¿ also see !latest
<mikemike123> I'm on 14.04
<mikemike123> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mikemike123> xangua, good point. Thank you.
<patates> Kleopatra or kgpg? what's your opinion?
<patates> I can't make gpa work..
<samthewildone> Can I use a fglrx driver instead of the open source ?
<samthewildone> I noticed some applications don't work to their full potential. Like Qt Quick
<daftykins> samthewildone: sure, check the age of your card and try if you like.
<impr> So while I've been talking with you I've also been trying the install again from scratch (with a liveUSB). It seems to have partially worked. I can now boot up without the liveUSB plugged in. Unfortunately, it still consistently freezes every time I shut down... Any ideas?
<samthewildone> daftykins, HD7700
<CodeGosu> 'sudo apt-get update' can take like 20 seconds on my pc is there any faser, asynchronous version that request everything in paralell?
<samthewildone> CodeGosu, how many repos you have ?
<daftykins> CodeGosu: just be sure you're on a decent mirror and it's not your network/wireless that's responsible
<samthewildone> CodeGosu, mine use  to take up to 4 minutes at one time. Disable a bunch of source repos
<daftykins> samthewildone: yeah, follow the advice from !ati then
<samthewildone> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zainul> hi
<samthewildone> hi
<Zhuko> Hi
<boochi> hey zainul
<zainul> hii...what's up
<zainul> boochi...
<boochi> chillin
<zainul> which country??
<boochi> german
<zainul> gender...??
<DJones> zainul: Is that relevant to an operating system supprt channel?
<zainul> Nope..
<zainul> First time in IRC...i dont know rules..
<DJones> !guidelines | zainul The Ubuntu channels use thse as guidelines,
<ubottu> zainul The Ubuntu channels use thse as guidelines,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jhattara> sed is a good utility for search&replace, but what can i use to just find a certain pattern from a string without printing the entire line as grep does ?
<Fevix> Hello all. I managed, yesterday, to dd a 14.04.1 LTS ISO onto a USB drive, and today attempted to boot from it. It failed, telling me isolinux.bin was missing or corrupt. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I've tried to fsck the frive, but got an error saying "fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found".
<SchrodingersScat> jhattara: have you tried grep -o ?
<Guest75895> Good evening everyone, I'm wondering how photoshop cs6 installed on xubuntu 14.04 LTS ? I need it for creating web design
<Fevix> The drive is currentmy mounted, and Ubuntu recognizes it as a data drive which I can access.
<jhattara> SchrodingersScat: thanks, i think that's it
<Guest75895> thanks you in advance
<bicky> hiii guys...i am new to ubuntu,,,i have installed mplayer-gui and skins from synaptic...every time a try to open i get error message-error skin config..PNG error..please help me
<k1l_> !wine | Guest75895
<ubottu> Guest75895: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bekks> Guest75895: You need to install it through wine: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607
<andi_> hello. i have 2 os mythbuntu and windows 7. since i install the windows wlan-driver my wlan in windows and linux doesn't work so good anymore. so i think i should reinstall the linux firmware for wlan. how can i do that?
<bicky> bekks...can u see my message plzz...
<bicky> hiii guys...i am new to ubuntu,,,i have installed mplayer-gui and skins from synaptic...every time a try to open i get error message-error skin config..PNG error..please help me
<Guest75895> I just saw that photoshop does not exist in GNU/Linux, is a privateur server (not free) and that is not developed for the GNU/Linux platform
<k1l_> bicky: hard to say without the exact error
<Guest75895> thank you anyway ;)
<srp> Hi guys, using DreamStudio 12.04 which is based on Ubuntu. Kernel 3.2.0-39 is the last version that boots in my laptop. I was unable to find out where in the boot process it locks up, but no subsequent kernel works. Can anyone help me out please?
<Fevix> Hello all. I managed, yesterday, to dd a 14.04.1 LTS ISO onto a USB drive, and today attempted to boot from it. It failed, telling me isolinux.bin was missing or corrupt. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I've tried to fsck the frive, but got an error saying "fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found".
<samthewildone> yeshuah, I can say that the ATI Proprietary drivers work better than the open source.
<samthewildone> ,,,
<bicky> okay...k1l_...i will show u now the exact error message
<samthewildone> ... i mean to say yes
<SchrodingersScat> !info gimp | Guest75895
<ubottu> Guest75895: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3209 kB, installed size 15024 kB
<mrvadon> Hi all, I have a question: why I posed the picture on the desktop does not appear on the logon screen
<andi_> how can i reinstall the wifi-firmware in ubuntu?
<Guest75895> thanks ubottu
<k1l_> mrvadon: it should when you select the user to login. on a ubuntu 14.04 with unity
<mrvadon> yes
<mrvadon> but it does not appear
<InsaneReality> Hi, I have upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 and in Gnome (3.10), the Network Manager Indicator is absent. Can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<bicky> k1l_ ,,,,the error message is like this....error in skin config file on line 6:PNG read error in user/share/mplayer/skins/default/main
<k1l_> bicky: put the exact error into a pastebin
<k1l_> you can start the program in the terminal to see more errors in the terminal then
<bicky> k1l_...i dont understand what pastebin is ??
<k1l_> !paste | bicky
<ubottu> bicky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hotsatellite> InsaneReality, try to run 'NetworkManager' in terminal
<InsaneReality> hotsatellite: It says"NetworkManager is already running (pid 1643)" but I still don't see the indicator
<k1l_> is it blacklisted in the gnome desktop?
<Nox_404> hi, I'm trying to make a usb key with multiple installer ( OS X 10.9, Ubuntu 14.04, windows 8.1 ), but i can't find a tutorial to do this. I wan't to have a usb key with the 3 OS installers. I also need ubuntu to be a live version so i can boot it without installing. How can i do that
<hotsatellite> InsaneReality, try to run 'nm-applet' in terminal
<MonkeyDust> Nox_404  muiltisystem lets you do that (not sure about osx)
<MonkeyDust> Nox_404  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Slart> bicky: it's a website where you paste text and then you give the url to your page to other people.. it's just a way of sending lots of text to those who try to help you
<InsaneReality> hotsatellite: ok cool, that brings it up, thanks. but is it possible to always show it when the machine boots? do I need to add it to startup apps?
<hotsatellite> InsaneReality, do test
<InsaneReality> hotsatellite: alright thanks for helping out
<hotsatellite> InsaneReality, you are welcome
<Nox_404> MonkeyDust: Thanks, i'll try that
<bicky> slart ... the message is in a box and i am unable to select the text..when i drag the cursor while clicking it it does not select any texts
<k1l_> bicky: start it from terminal, like i said
<MagicSpud> hello trying to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04 with automatic updates I get this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=75514
<k1l_> MagicSpud: what was the exact command you gave? do you have PPAs enabled?
<Slart> bicky: can you take a screenshot? take a picture with your phone? write down the text?
<Slart> bicky: there are sites like pastebin but for images as well
<MagicSpud> k1l_ a lot of ppa's mainly from launchpad...manually added yes...and for the command... I just run the system tools/administration/update manager....and then saw: "there is a new lts ubuntu version" and clicked the upgrade button
<Enissay> I'm tryingto understand some shell script... I was wondering what does >FILE<  means ?
<Fevix> Hello all. I managed, yesterday, to dd a 14.04.1 LTS ISO onto a USB drive, and today attempted to boot from it. It failed, telling me isolinux.bin was missing or corrupt. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I've tried to fsck the frive, but got an error saying "fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found".
<reisio> Enissay: can you give more context?
<Slart> Enissay: man bash    will give you lots of help.. can you paste the whole line for us to see?
<andi_> hello. i have win7 and ubuntu. at first i installed ubuntu. the wifi worked fine. then i installed win7 and the windows wifi driver. then the wifi didn't work well anymore. is it possible that the firmware from windows is shitty? how can i reinstall the firmware in ubuntu. i tried #aptitude reinstall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree and linux-image-generic but without success.
<raymestalez> Hey, guys!! Can you please give me advice - what service should I use to backup my files(in the cloud)?
<MonkeyDust> Enissay  there's also the channel #bash
<SchrodingersScat> Enissay: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<k1l_> MagicSpud: try a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you are on the latest updates. then run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and see if that runs to upgrade
<reisio> raymestalez: don't focus on the cloud
<reisio> raymestalez: google drive starts at 15 gb I think, there are many competitors
<Slart> raymestalez: that's like asking what car you should buy.. different services for different needs
<MagicSpud> k1l_ okay
<Fevix> Mega.co starts at 50GB
<Fevix> But Google Drive has web editing possibilities
<reisio> mega.co.nz?
<chan_> can anyone tell me what is *.py~ file
<Fevix> and if you have a shared folder, two or more people can work on one project at the same time
<Slart> chan_: python script
<reisio> chan_: it's a text editor backup of a python file
<Slart> chan_: (probably)
<raymestalez> Awesome, thanks!!
<Fevix> reisio: I think that's the one
<reisio> Fevix: that's the 2nd incarnation of a site that was shutdown for piracy
<reisio> I wouldn't put backups there
<Slart> chan_: oh.. sorry.. didn't see the ~ at the end.. that's usually a backup file like reisio said
<MagicSpud> k1l_ a lot of packages updating gradin
<Fevix> I know, I was just tossing that out there cause of the 50GB starting thing
<reisio> yeah, but you could upload 50GB (how long would that take?) and the next day it could be gone forever
<MagicSpud> k1l_ you might nailed it
<reisio> not worth it
<Fevix> I'd probably only trust it as short-term storage, say if you were moving computers and for whatever reason couldn't transfer any other way
<reisio> not to mention it might be analyzed for potential illegality :p
<Enissay> it's a code I wrote months ago, and forgot what that var means xD    =>    cloc --extract-with='unp >FILE<' $fileDIR
<reisio> yeah, just a waste of time :p
<Enissay> reisio, Slart ^
<chan_> reisio: thanks
<Fevix> Hello all. I managed, yesterday, to dd a 14.04.1 LTS ISO onto a USB drive, and today attempted to boot from it. It failed, telling me isolinux.bin was missing or corrupt. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I've tried to fsck the frive, but got an error saying "fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found".
<reisio> Enissay: is that the whole line?
<Enissay> yup
<reisio> Fevix: what command did you dd with?
<reisio> Enissay: just looks like a cheap placeholder to me
<Fevix> one i got from this chat
<Slart> Enissay: looks like file redicrection   unp > FILE < bla   so output from the command is sent to FILE and input is read from bla
<reisio> Enissay: like something you wanted yourself to replace
<Fevix> I think TJ- gave it to me
<reisio> Fevix: and you checked the sum and all that?
<Fevix> yes
<Fevix> The iso is at home, I'm at a friend's place
<Fevix> Currently on a live boot disk with no persistence
<reisio> just the answer to the question is enough :p
<reisio> Fevix: what's wrong with this disc you're already using?
<Fevix> The hard disk is busted to hell. Any OS we've put on it has gone bad within days
<reisio> yes I know that
<reisio> I mean the live disc you're already using
<Fevix> No persistenvce
<reisio> and is all this time spent on this worth less than the cost of a new hard disk
<bicky>  k1l_:plz tell me the exact procedure to start from terminal...what command to give in terminal ?
<MonkeyDust> bicky  what are you trying to do?
<Fevix> reisio: When that laptop hard disk will be used for at most a month before I get money saved for a desktop?
<k1l_> bicky: open a terminal and then type the name of the program you want to start, then enter.
<reisio> Fevix: why not just spend credit and pay it off in a month then
<Fevix> dont have credit
<reisio> ah
<reisio> Fevix: and you can't spend $5 on a second usb stick?
<Fevix> I have 3 sticks
<reisio> okay
<reisio> then you can boot from one and install to a second
<Fevix> No I cant
<reisio> why not?
<Fevix> I tried that several times yesterday
<reisio> and?
<Fevix> The installer, 100% of the time, refused to notice the USB disks
<vianna> Alguém poderia me ajudar?.. canais de programação.
<reisio> you tried putting them in different ports?
<Fevix> Instead trying to install to that computer's hard drive
<Fevix> Yes
<k1l_> !br | vianna
<ubottu> vianna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vianna> valeu..obrigado..
<Fevix> I could use the partitioner to resize partitions on the USB drive I wanted to install to, but not install to that drive
<reisio> Fevix: that's hard to believe... hrmmm
<InsaneReality> Question: When you install something and it has a bunch of dependencies, is there a log file where you can see what was installed?
<Fevix> It's what happened
<bicky> i did it...and pasted it..the url is..http://paste.ubuntu.com/8064618/
<reisio> Fevix: it showed you partition space, and then didn't allow you to install to it?
<Fevix> Didn't give me any option to install to it
<reisio> Fevix: you might try the minimalcd image
<Fevix> ?
<Azendale> I'm trying to get Ubuntu desktop to boot from a luks encrypted / partiton, with a separate (unencrypted) /boot partition. I'm not using LVM. I set up /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab, and chrooted it from a livecd to run update-grub
<MonkeyDust> bicky  what was your initial question? what brings you here?
<Azendale> I'm getting a busybox prompt
<k1l_> InsaneReality: see /var/log/apt/
<Fevix> I can run a new installer right now, this live boot disk is running the desired version
<InsaneReality> k1l_: Thanks
<Fevix> Is there a way I can share screen with you?
<reisio> Fevix: there's another image other than the ordinary one, it's called the 'minimalcd' image
<reisio> Fevix: it has a different installer
<reisio> Fevix: yeah... with teamviewer, I s'pose
<Fevix> sec
<Fevix> May I open a private chat with you, reisio?
<reisio> sure
<MonkeyDust> bicky  please do keep it in the channel
<MonkeyDust> bicky  so mplayer won't start... what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<guest683> mplayer? tried smplayer or gnome mplayer?
<generalu> I have a problem with apt
<bicky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8064618/
<generalu> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<MonkeyDust> bicky  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<guest683> vlc?
<bicky> where to find cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> bicky  type it in a terminal window
<guest683> bicky mplayer [file]
<quintux_maximux_> heya
<bicky> bicky@bicky-Satellite-Pro-C650:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bicky> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<reisio> \n \l?!
<reisio> mondieu!
<bicky> mplayer-gui from synaptic
<MonkeyDust> bicky  ok, what happens if you launch mplayer from the menu?
<scientaster> I installed a network driver wrong - network settings doesn't load , lshw doesn't work - how do I uninstall it?
<reisio> generalu: sources.list is a text file, you can manually remove duplicate lines if you like
<Sarah33> hello everyone, I have a problem with rhythmbox, I have installed visualizer plugin but in the interface when I'm going to Visual effects, all the possible effects are in grey (not clickable)
<reisio> scientaster: how'd you install it?
<scientaster> reisio it came with an install.sh file, do you want to look at it?
<reisio> no
<reisio> that could be a PITA to fully remove
<reisio> or it could be simple
<reisio> see if you can read the install.sh file and see what it put and where, etc.
<reisio> then undo it
<bicky> if i open from its shows a box...heading-fatal error then the message...error in skin config file on line 6:PNG read error in user/share/mplayer/skins/defaul/main...if i press ok..it shows another box with message,,,config file processing error skin 'default'
<Azendale> I want to save a luks key file in /boot, and have it automatically used to unlock /. I know this sounds like a weird idea, but the reasoning is that when I'm done with the machine and want to give it to someone else, I just have to zero out /boot instead of the whole drive. What do I need to do to set up luks encryption for / with a key from /boot?
<MonkeyDust> bicky  any reason why you wnat to use mplayer? there are plenty other players
<k1l_> bicky: so did you start mplayer or mplayer-gui ?
<mrvadon> QUIT
<bicky> no specific reason..i installed ubuntu 3 days ago...and i just googled it for best vedio player for ubuntu..it shows mplayer
<scientaster> reisio it runs a giant ass makefile for it. Is there a way to reset everything network related? or if neccessary the os..
<MagicSpud> k1l_ okay dist-upgrade done...but now I have a doubt...I think the sudo do release-upgrade you pointed me out wont upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 directly am I wrong?
<bicky> any  other best vedio player ?
<MonkeyDust> bicky  totem, vlc
<MonkeyDust> bicky  especially vlx is a devil-do-all
<MonkeyDust> vlc*
<reisio> scientaster: not a simple way, no
<reisio> scientaster: this is why it's best to use the package manager
<bicky> okay,,,thanksi have a default vedio player..i will install vlc
<reisio> mplayer is the best
<bicky> k1l_ and MonkeyDust...thank u for help
<k1l_> MagicSpud: sure it does go to 14.04
<k1l_> MagicSpud: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<scientaster> reisio thanks for your help man, I'll start from scratch I suppose
<reisio> that's one option
<Dasm> Hey- how do I install JRE?
<MagicSpud> k1l_ from lts to lts???
<amr> eeee: does your laptop run hot in ubuntu?
<reisio> Dasm: /msg ubottu java
<marcinwp> dependency is not satisfiable: libglew1.5 - this is my question . I have ubuntu14.04 and software I bought in 2011, that I badly need. Any advice?
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  "software you bought"... please elaborate
<MagicSpud> k1l_ I hope youre right
<marcinwp> bricscad v11 (V11.3.16-3-en_US.deb
<scientaster> reisio I found a .ko file for the driver - when I try to rm -f it I hang in terminal. Any ideas?
<marcinwp> it is CAD system for vector work - not sure if answering your questonj MonkeyDust
<k1l_> MagicSpud: yes. that is the terminal way to update from 12.04 to 14.04
<MagicSpud> k1l_ same problem :-( http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=75520
<marcinwp> have problem with (as in original post) libglew1.5
<reisio> scientaster: lsmod, rrmod/modprobe -r
<MagicSpud> k1l_ is this only because I added some ppa's?
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  trusty has libglew1.10
<marcinwp> tried many times - even installing ancient ubuntu distributions that would have libglew1.5
<marcinwp> which one is trusty 12.04
<rainofkayos> .
<marcinwp> ?
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> MagicSpud: ys, that can be caused by PPAs that changed packages and now the updater doesnt know how to go on with that changed packages.
<marcinwp> I had the software on 12.10 but now for waht ever reason can not reproduce it :-(
<daftykins> trusty = 14.04
<daftykins> precise = 12.04
<marcinwp> I have two machines - should I (I prefer 64bit) try 64 bit?
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> MagicSpud: ther 12.04 to 14.04 is tested  with automated testing. but they cant checkt every PPA, only the original ubuntu packages
<MagicSpud> k1l_ I see..
<k1l_> marcinwp: if your hardware can do 64bit go with 64bit
<reisio> marcinwp: that's good advice
<marcinwp> OK
<MagicSpud> k1l_ what would you recommend me to do?
<k1l_> MagicSpud: see if you could remove the PPAs. see if ppa-purge helps
<MagicSpud> k1l_ is there a way to keep those ppa and upgrade at the same time?
<MagicSpud> k1l_ deactivating them for a while perhaps?
<k1l_> MagicSpud: try it
<MagicSpud> k1l_ okay I would need a list of the default ppas
<marcinwp> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> there are no default PPAs. all PPAs are 3rd party
<k1l_> !ppa | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<scientaster> reisio lsmod shows it's used by 0, how long should modprobe -r take? It may be hanging as well
<reisio> scientaster: typically instantaneous
<MagicSpud> k1l_ uh? I dont get it then...the first thing the autoupgrade did was deactivate third party software sources
<k1l_> MagicSpud: it deactivates them, but the changed apckages are still on your system
<MagicSpud> k1l_ ah
<scientaster> alright - I'm leaning more and more towards a reinstall then. Thanks man
<MagicSpud> k1l_ a dead end again
<scientaster> reisio yeah it's hanging then - probably just going to have to reinstall. Damn rosewill driver
<reisio> I'm sure you don't _have_ to
<reisio> but it's conceivable it will take less time than unb0rking it
<daftykins> rosewill? driver? 0o
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  it's 3rd party, i guess you should ask the maintainer's help http://www.bricsys.com/
<amr> sat idle at 76 c
<amr> bloody hell
<daftykins> amr: that's more relevant talk in ##hardware thanks :)
<amr> hmmm
<marcinwp> I am affraid that it is to old version and beyond adviceing me to get new softwawer they may do not much (already helped me at the end of 2012 to get this stuff on 12.04)
<daftykins> marcinwp: 12.04 is still good until 2017 so no need for you to upgrade
<marcinwp> Daftykins: for whatever reason - I am getting same "depemdency is not satisfiable: libglew1.5" when getting 12.04 back as a system
<daftykins> marcinwp: what do you mean 'getting 12.04 back as a system' ?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  i don't understand that part either, you have 14.04
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  ^^^
<marcinwp> formating disk and installing ubuntu 12.04
<marcinwp> daftykins: installing 12.04 on formated disk and installing bricscad there
<daftykins> marcinwp: ok, but as mentioned it's third party software so i'm afraid you'll need to direct support queries to them in the first instance
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  but cat /etc/issue shows 14.04
<marcinwp> correct - I would like to get it on my current system if possible
<marcinwp> if not - get secondary computer jsut to get this software up and running
<marcinwp> if need - getting back ( on such secondary comp) to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> marcinwp  you say you installed 12.04, so why does it say 14.04
<daftykins> marcinwp: right so backup your system then clean install 12.04.5
<marcinwp> OK - but on secondary computer - trouble is - i did it already => it has to be unrealistic, but remmeber it was crying for same dependecies
<daftykins> marcinwp: you're not making any sense
<marcinwp> It is unreal that 12.04 was missing libglew1.5 - right?
<marcinwp> I KNOW
<daftykins> no i mean your language is difficult
<marcinwp> I must live in unlogic universe (and on my own) :-)
<marcinwp> I will do as you advice - get 12.04 system (again)
<daftykins> marcinwp: if you have definitely *clean installed* 12.04.5 on a system, then you can contact the company for assistance. the moment you start trying to install this software, you're going beyond the limits of what we here can help with
<marcinwp> Thank you! for advice (sorry for not knowing how to use IRC) Thank you again - I know what to do now!
<MonkeyDust> phew
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: was rather trying wasn't it :/
<MonkeyDust> i feel an urge to kill a few innocent kittens
<ExcaliburX> I am hiring people.
<ExcaliburX> Anyone here who's fluent in c++ and java?
<hotsatellite> ExcacliburX,  check #java & #c++
<Vampire-Bill> any gamers, if not here where should I ask, thank you
<ExcaliburX> I am actually looking for someone who can make a bot for me
<trijntje> !any
<ExcaliburX> I will of ourse pay for the job
<k1l_> ExcaliburX: this is the wrong channel for that. this is the technical ubuntu support channel. please see the topic
<ExcaliburX> Can you suggest me a channel where I can find it?
<MonkeyDust> ExcaliburX  if it's for ubuntu, try ubuntu-app-devel
<ExcaliburX> It's for actually making a bot for a game Maple Story
<k1l_> #ubuntu-offtopic would be a start
<Vampire-Bill> ok how to get to invite channel only for wine? I am having trouble with all games in wine and 14.04
<k1l_> !wine | Vampire-Bill
<ubottu> Vampire-Bill: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Vampire-Bill  i guess you have to !register first
<Vampire-Bill> thank you
<Vampire-Bill> MonkeyDust: where do you do that
<MonkeyDust> Vampire-Bill type this, here in your irc client:  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<Bluewolf> How do I run a md5sum on a DVD through the terminal?
<eeee> Bluewolf: do you mean an .iso ?
<Bluewolf> eeee: No I have done that on a .iso I want to do a md5sum on a DVD to make sure it has burned okay
<Vampire-Bill> MonkeyDust: thank you
<eeee> Bluewolf: i guess you could mount the .iso, get a checksum of the files, and compare them to the files on the dvd, i guess
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> just boot it and use the md5sum tool in the start menu
<eeee> Bluewolf: if it's a live usb, you could run an integrity check
<Fevix> A drive vanished from detection on reboot, how can I fix this?
<Ericx2x> is there an irc for building a pc?
<Ericx2x> i want to know if this gfx card works with this mother board: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1tgd1zct6v3d7ms/Screenshot%202014-08-16%2015.23.50.png
<OerHeks> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ericx2x> has nothing to do w/ ubuntu
<davidsong> Ericx2x: there will be a subreddit for that, have a look on reddit.com
<OerHeks> err no, try ##hardware
<bazhang> ##hardware Ericx2x
<Bluewolf> eeee: Its a live DVD, OerHeks: Thanks, thats exactly what I need :D
<Ericx2x> reddit is down
<Fevix> A drive vanished from detection on reboot, how can I fix this?
<trijntje> Fevix: what do you mean? It doesn't mount?
<MonkeyDust> Fevix  does lsblk see it?
<Fevix> trijntje: It just doesn't appear. I plug it in and nothing. I plug another USB drive into that same port and it appears.
<Fevix> MonkeyDust: No
<Fevix> Wait
<Fevix> Yes
<Fevix> But it's showing as something it wasn't showing as
<trijntje> Fevix: what does dmesg show after you plug it in?
<Fevix> It used to be showing as a USB drive as sdd, now it's sdb
<Fevix> trijntje: http://pastebin.com/u4DRcUpU
<trijntje> Fevix: yes, the device letter is not guaranteed to be the same every time
<trijntje> Fevix: you should use UUID if you want to automatically mount drives
<trijntje> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Fevix> Other drives automount, though
<Fevix> Just not this one
<Fevix> It also used to have a partition, sdd1, but now it's no partitions
<Fevix> How do I access this drive? I'm just wanting to reformat it so I can try everything I tried over the past week again
<Fevix> I've been trying to get this thing to take Ubuntu like a hard drive, but I've hit wall after wall and I finally decided fukkit, and pulled up another USB drive as a live boot disk anddd'd the iso onto the usb drive, but even that didn't work
<trijntje> Fevix: you can use gparted for that
<trijntje> Fevix: you can just install it to the usb drive using the normal installer. Just boot from one usb, and then install it on the other usb
<Fevix> trijntje: No, I cannot
<Fevix> No, no no no no no no
<Fevix> How many times do I have to tell people that no, I cannot do that
<Fevix> Every time I try, the installer, 100% of the time, tries to jump right to installing to hard drive
<Fevix> never lets me select a target
<Fevix> Never lets me do anything but install to hard drive
<Fevix> I hear of a custom mode but never see one
<Fevix> The ONLY thing th einstaller EVER lets me do is install to hard drive
<jhutchins> Fevix: You didn't tell us what dmesg says when you plug the device in, but it sounds a lot like it might have failed.  They do that.
<Fevix> http://pastebin.com/u4DRcUpU
<Fevix> I gave you a paste
<jhutchins> Fevix: See line 15?
<Fevix> Yes
<Fevix> Someone had me do something to make the installer think the drive was empty so it might see it and let me install to it
<Fevix> That failed
<Fevix> It was something to do with /dev/zero and the drive's root (sdd at the time)
<jhutchins> Fevix: This is why you shouldn't do things just because somebody on irc says so if you don't know what they tell you is doing.
<Fevix> If I followed that advice, I'd never have gotten anywhere with Ubuntu and would have given up months ago and left my mother computerless
<jhutchins> Fevix: So you've killed the partition table on the device.  If you can get fdisk or parted to create a new partition table, I believe the installer prefers that.  For a bootable USB you can have an unpartitioned drive, but if you're going to install to the drive you need a partition.
<Fevix> What kind of partition table should I make using gparted?
<jhutchins> Fevix: I'd just use a standard (DOS) partition table.
<jhutchins> Fevix: You should make some effort to find out what the commands do and how.  If you've been at this for months you should be beginning to learn.
<Fevix> I haven't been at this for months
<Fevix> I set this up as a temporary fix until I could get my mother a desktop to replace this dilkapidates laptop, and mostly its FUBAR'd hard drive
<penthief> Hello. My audio has stopped working after an update, has this happened to anyone else or is it just me?
<jhutchins> Fevix: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ?
<jhutchins> Fevix: There's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, I'm using 12.04.05 and I have problems with plymouth-manager, as none of the themes work
<DJ_Unibob> wow...pretty big net split.  :/
<sagredo> YO D00dz ---> I used an USB HD to install ubuntu 14.04    with * Startup Disk Creator * and when I try to boot it fails
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm confused, as this stuff worked back in the day
<sagredo> is there anything I need to do
<sagredo> not sure why it isn't working
<penthief> sagredo: You need to provide an error message or a description of the problem.
<viktor> can i get some help pls? i just installed ubuntu 14.04.01. problem: i'm propted for my passphrase to unlock my disk *every time* before log on screen.
<sagredo> penthief: oh well
<ronaldsmazitis> can I be read without identification?
<sagredo> penthief: I tried to install 13.04 on it with a working DVD after and now dont even have the .iso
<CrypticByte> viktor sounds like you used full disk encryption
<sagredo> thanks anyway
<viktor> CrypticByte, yes, i did it with my last ubuntu install too, but the disk was unlocked automatically
<scientaster_> I have a wireless device that has a bad linux driver - how do I set it up with ndiswrapper?
<CrypticByte> viktor question why would you even do disk encryption if you have your drive to unlock automatically that severly beats the purpose
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<WLM> Can everyone get an Ubuntu cloak? I've seen some people have one
<viktor> CrypticByte, guess that's not my best idea
<CrypticByte> viktor: just don't use disk encryption if you want something that automatically unlocks without you entering your password :-)
<OerHeks> WLM ask in #freenode for a cloak, an ubuntu cloak is for ubuntu members, you could get an affiliated cloak
<scientaster_> OerHeks The list of available / suported devices is a broken link on that page: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<OerHeks> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<viktor> CrypticByte, can i change the password on that?
<WLM> I'm just a user, not a member of the organisation or something, does that count?
<OerHeks> WLM if you have no history of banns you will be fine
<WLM> Okay.
<bprompt> WLM:   you've just described most people here =)
<CrypticByte> viktor: what do you mean change the password on that?  There wont be a password if its unencrypted.  At least not during boot.  You will still have the options of having a login password and ability to encrypt your home drive.  Are you sure the last time it was just your home drive that was encrypted sounds like it cause you dont have to enter a password to unlock
<trijntje> it could also be suspend, if the pc wakes from suspend you don't have to give the password again
<trijntje> suspend/hibernate, I never know the difference
<viktor> CrypticByte, i guess it must indeed just have been my home folder that was encryted. but how can i change the passphrase of my entire disk which is now encrypted? is there a way to do that?
<CrypticByte> trijntje: true thats one reason why since i have disk encryption i dont allow suspend/hibernation.  I turn it off when i'm done and have it set when battery gets low to shutdown.
<CrypticByte> viktor: first google result http://askubuntu.com/questions/109898/how-to-change-the-password-of-an-encrypted-lvm-system-done-with-the-alternate-i
<CrypticByte> viktor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase seems like Gnome Disk Utility will give you a gui where you can change it
<CrypticByte> I use Manjaro so kinda dont know the ubuntu stuff as well :P
<ActionParsnip> WLM: I'm a me,ber :)
<meep_> does who are knowing what is not recognize add as in sudo add repository thank
<penthief> meep_: Do you mean "Does anyone know how to add an 'apt' repository?" ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<meep_> welcome, I am seeking assistance for the command line in the terminal. why are"Add" and "Get"  invalid operations?
<bekks> meep_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<meep_> whenever I try to do any command that uses "add" or "get" in the command it  does not recognize those two words
<meep_> just trying add a repository
<bekks> meep_: Which command in particulary?
<bekks> -y
<meep_> for netflix
<meep_> sudo apt add repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<meep_> "invalid operation add"
<bekks> meep_: Because thats an invalid command, it simply does not exist.
<bekks> meep_: The command you are looking for is "add-apt-repository".
<meep_> thank I didnt know the hyphen
<ActionParsnip> meep_: use tab to autocomplete commands
<viktor> CrypticByte, thanks, i wasn't really sure what i was looking for. is there still any point now to have a password at login?
<IotaSpencer> What are the language packs and fonts I have to put to use say the 'look of disapproval'
<ActionParsnip> viktor: absolutely,  especially if you use encrpted fs. Also its good if you have multiple users on the same box
<viktor> ActionParsnip, but i have only one user. srry if it's a noob question. but what's the point of a login password if you have an encrypted disk?
<newbie|4> I want to print out an announce over three pages.  I want to print it out in landscape orientation.  I want to set the text in portrait orientation so that it could be read from up to down rather than from left to right.  Anyone want to help me do that?
<ActionParsnip> viktor: when you login your data is also decrypted. Without password the data is decrypted unchallenged making encryption pointless
<newbie|4> Am I on the right channel to ask that kind of question or not?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|4: if its in ubuntu then you are in the rihht place
<newbie|4> I'm with Ubuntu 14.04
<newbie|4> ActionParsnip: I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> newbie|4: then you are in the right place :-)
<newbie|4> ActionParsnip: I know that there is a thing called scribus, but is that what I would need to do what I want?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|4: not sure. Maybe orhers can advise. Have you tried #scribus ?
<newbie|4> ActionParsnip: Just asked the same question in #scribus, but there are only 31 in that channel
 * IotaSpencer notes ttf-indic-fonts
<ChaosBringer> If anyone else is having an issue with auto-completion when they do sudo umount <tab>
<ChaosBringer> please confirm on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1357715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357715 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "causes syntax error in expression for umount" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> newbie|4: would libreoffice do the job?
<newbie|4> ActionParsnip: What I can't seem to find is how to turn the text 90°
<reisio> newbie|4: I think I'd use Inkscape
<TJ-> newbie|4: Scribus is what you want, it's a DTP package
<MonkeyDust> newbie|4  use gimp to create an image with text, then save it and import in scribus
<reisio> but you could just take your layout and cut it into roughly however many pieces it would take in paper, and print each of those
<newbie|4> TJ-: That's what I thought
<newbie|4> MonkeyDust: Sounds intelligent
<viktor> ActionParsnip, i meant, why a password at login, while you already have a passphrase to unlock your disk before you get to login?
 * MonkeyDust pats self on the shoulder
<Doctor_N1ck> i keep getting "channel 5: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out" in my ssh session, any ideas on what this means or how to fix it?
<zt> here can i get a free znc?
<zt> were*
<reisio> zt: you can get a free mask on freenode by asking for one in #freenode
<zt> okay
<ChaosBringer> Anyone else seeing that bash issue with umount??
<ChaosBringer> sudo umount <tab> ??
<ActionParsnip> viktor: surely decryption after login is what happens....or do you type a passphrase before lightd shows up?
<ActionParsnip> ChaosBringer: not on Precise :)
<ChaosBringer> sudo umount bash: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30: syntax error in expression (error token is "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30")
<ChaosBringer> ActionParsnip, 14.04 :)
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: no, not me
<davidsong> works fine here
<ChaosBringer> hmm
<viktor> ActionParsnip, yes, the entire disk is encrypted, the first passphrase is at the start of boot
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: what do you have mounted?
<rsids> Hi, I'm trying to get SPDIF (ALC850) to work on my computer, I'm able to see it in alsamixer, but no sound
<ActionParsnip> viktor: ah I see, not something I use. Too many headaches if issues occur
<reisio> rsids: look around for toggles in alsamixer, instead of volume up/dns
<ChaosBringer> davidsong, I have a bunch of LVMs mounted
<reisio> rsids: SPDIF might show as an IEEE name
<ChaosBringer> but nothing "removable" per-se
<reisio> IEC 61937
<viktor> ActionParsnip, haha, i hope that won't happen
<ChaosBringer> would you guys be able to give me a copy of the files located in /usr/share/bash-completion/completions
<ChaosBringer> to see if replacing them helps? (could have gotten corrupted)
<reisio> ChaosBringer: apt-get can
<ChaosBringer> I know a few guys here last night did have the same issue
<ChaosBringer> k, reinstalling
<rsids> I can set S/PDIF to IEC958IN, PCM or Analog In
<ChaosBringer> same problem
<reisio> rsids: try each
<ActionParsnip> rsids: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ChaosBringer> davidsong, do you have bash-completion installed?
<ActionParsnip> ChaosBringer: how is a reinstall a fix?
<ChaosBringer> No, i wanted to replace the files there
<ChaosBringer> /usr/share/bash-completion/completions is where I believe the bug is located
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: yeah I guess so anyway, I'm pawing through umount and umount.linux at the moment
<davidsong> which one is the problem?
<ChaosBringer> it's either umount or umount.linux
<ChaosBringer> i'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> ChaosBringer: you could grab the file from Precise and compare the entry for umount....
<davidsong> throw an echo in and see what happens?
<ChaosBringer> I filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1357715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357715 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "causes syntax error in expression for umount" [Undecided,New]
<ChaosBringer> Hmm, let's see
<rsids> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=18925a4cadadb6bae57fb6671cdac54514d026e8
<davidsong> does it happen when you do it without sudo?
<ChaosBringer> yeah
<ActionParsnip> rsids: mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> rsids: mint has its own support channels which are entirelt separate to ubuntu's
<rsids> crap, mint IRC channel is kinda deserted :P
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: not sure how to figure out which one is being executed
<davidsong> maybe "strace bash" and see what happens when you press tab?
<ChaosBringer> Looks like Trusty has the same umount file
<rsids> And I see some Ubuntu users having the same problem
<ChaosBringer> comparing the umount.linux one now
<ActionParsnip> rsids: the mint channel is where you are supported. Not here
<rsids> tnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> Np
<ChaosBringer> Same for the .linux file
<lefteris> ???
<lefteris> kanis edo???
<ChaosBringer> there's no umount in the completions for precise
<k1l> !gr | lefteris
<ubottu> lefteris: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<davidsong> strace is such a ballache to use
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: what was the PWD when you ran the command?
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, any
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: I can't reproduce it
<rsids> ActionParsnip: Is there any way of telling of this soundcard is supported at all? It's a fresh install anyway, so switching to ubuntu might be an option.
<ChaosBringer> I just do
<root_> hola
<ChaosBringer> sudo umount <tab>
<ChaosBringer> and I get that error in expression issue
<reisio> rsids: mint is ubuntu, just not in a way that it's supported here :)
<k1l> !rootirc > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<rsids> I know :)
<penthief> ChaosBringer: zsh has very good completion....
<ChaosBringer> I have nothing else installed that should affect that, just installed this fresh linux recently
<ChaosBringer> penthief, no thanks :)
<ChaosBringer> I don't like zsh
<ChaosBringer> If i fix this then I'll installed bash-it (which is a clone of oh-my-zsh)
<ChaosBringer> i'll install*
<ActionParsnip> rsids: not sure. Most are
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: looks like both umount and umount.linux are run
<ChaosBringer> There's no line in the error
<ChaosBringer> let me try
<ChaosBringer> just strace bash on another terminal
<ChaosBringer> right?
<davidsong> strace -o ~/strace.output bash
<penthief> strace sounds very low level for debugging bash completion, surely? Even "bash -x" would be better.
<davidsong> yeah I guess it is
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/FgcGRBqq
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: debug it with: "set -x" then "sudo umount <tab>"
<_VooDoo> were can i find: [14:03] <osbot> You must be in one of my channels to auth.
<ChaosBringer> Ok
<_VooDoo> osbot channel?
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, got some output
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Please pastebin the last lines, as many as you can manage
<Ontsi> Hello
<_VooDoo> !auth LauGucci
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: We ought to be able to match that to the completion scripts
<k1l> _VooDoo: that is not a topic for #ubuntu. try #freenode
<ChaosBringer> I see the error in the output
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: You'll need "set +x" to stop that shell from dumping every script it executes :)
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, I just exit
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: That loses the internal debug info
<ChaosBringer> Yeah but i'm using terminator
<ChaosBringer> so I'm copying the output
<ChaosBringer> as it happens
<ChaosBringer> Is that incorrect?
<root____> test
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Have you reproduced the issue outside of terminator?
<ChaosBringer> Yeah
<guntbert> ChaosBringer: please don't press <enter> so often, you are scrolling hte channel even faster
<k1l> !rootirc > root____
<ubottu> root____, please see my private message
<root____> can someone hold my hand thro installing kernel lv touch pad drivers that are not ment for the kernel i am using ?
<_VooDoo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root____> and im not too worried about being root atm, its a live session
<ChaosBringer> Ugh, trying to paste keeps crashing the site, and i have 32 GB of ram
<ChaosBringer> that's insane
<root____> install is done i will return
<Jammerx2> Anyone here have experience with System76? I was thinking of getting this laptop: https://system76.com/laptops/model/kudp1
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, https://gist.github.com/vpassapera/18c069166b2468c64dd3
<MonkeyDust> Jammerx2  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Metronome> hey
<davidsong> Jammerx2: I bought a Dell Ubuntu dev book and to be honest I wish I'd just bought something with Windows on it
<Metronome> Has anyone had the problem of not being able to find a program in the Ubuntu Software Center that you want to uninstall?
<Jammerx2> I can always install Windows on it (chances are I would eventually for development, I have access to MSDN so the license wouldn't be an issue)
<bekks> Metronome: Which program do you want to uninstall?
<ChaosBringer> Metronome, use synaptic
<guntbert> Metronome: which program?
<davidsong> Jammerx2: I don't miss windows, just there's a lot more choice out there. Dell's offering was sub-par for the price
<Metronome> p7zip
<Metronome> I don't know where it's located, or even know what the linux file system really looks like
<davidsong> may as well get the best choice of hardware regardless of OS or freedom, since everyone's getting shafted by the NSA anyway
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: So, /usr/share/bash-completion/bash-completions/umount.linux::_reply_compgen_array()
<xangua> sudo apt-get remove p7zip-full
<Metronome> What is the full path that stuff is usually downloaded to on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: which is called from "_linux_fstab()" ... so, something in the fstab in that system
<guntbert> Metronome: you don't need that for uninstalling it
<MonkeyDust> Metronome  /usr/bin
<geirha> Metronome: packages are spread around the filesystem
<bekks> Metronome: Most likely your howm directory, and various other directories.
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, so my /etc/fstab has errors?
<davidsong> Metronome: you can see what files a package installed using dpkg
<ChaosBringer> Should I post that here? (My system boots up fine and all my mounts are ok)
<bekks> Metronome: you dont need to delete files, since you want to uninstall a package.
<ChaosBringer> Or a link to my fstab file rather
<JonJ> I have an Asus UX302LA which I just installed 14.04 on. Everything looks alright, but I can't get the controls for the backlight to work. I've tried running some nightly builds of the linux kernel and tried booting with acpi_osi=NULL and nothing seems to work. Does anyone have a workaround?
<nonroot> basicly what i am reading guys is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187 but im running Linux c720 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Not sure, but that is the call stack leading up to the error. You should add that info and the last 30 lines of the pastebin to the bug report
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Can't hurt to include the /etc/fstab attached to the bug report either
<jradd> If I restart my Ubuntu server and go into `Recovery Mode` is that essentially what many other flavours of linux would consider `Single User Mode` or `RL 0`? Can you use `init 1` to accomplish the same thing, or some other command at boot?
<ChaosBringer> kk
<k1l> nonroot: 3.11 is no supported ubuntu kernel
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: I'll assign your bug to myself and follow up on it next week
<nonroot> i just installed ubuntu so its the one from the iso i dd to usb. ??
<lordbachus> +
<lordbachus> ++++
<k1l> nonroot: 3.11 was in 13.10 and that is already gone EOL
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: something something COMPREPLY
<ChaosBringer> Added the info to the bug!
<ChaosBringer> Thanks guys!
<Metronome> thanks
<nonroot> k1l so i need upgrade?
<jradd> Is there a way to boot into single user mode or runlevel 0 in ubuntu?
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: nah thank you, not from us but from the next guy who has that problem. it's always good to see a bug get raised
<ChaosBringer> Well, I've been using ubuntu exclusively for almost 10 years now
<ChaosBringer> anything I can do
<k1l> nonroot: ofcourse
<nonroot> okay will do
<ChaosBringer> davidsong, looks like the issue is here: local i wlist+ for i in '${!COMPREPLY[*]}'
<ChaosBringer> like you said
<jitsinewbie> Does anyone here do videoconferences on their GNU/Linux desktop computer without using Skype?
<davidsong> yeah I'm not too familiar with bash syntax
<davidsong> I dunno what it should be set to
<ChaosBringer> jitsinewbie, there's a bunch of alternatives (mikogo, teamviewer, etc)
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: As you're the one who can reproduce it, you could try to narrow it down by adding debug "echo ...." statements jsut before the failing statement so we can see precisely what is in the variable, and track it back by adding "echo   " further back in the call stack until we find which statement puts the erroneous entries in the array variable
<ChaosBringer> davidsong, same here
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, for sure
<k1l> jitsinewbie: see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30693/what-video-conferencing-software-is-available
<ChaosBringer> I wonder if there's an IDE for bash that has code stepping
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: My hunch is the error is in the _linux_fstab() function since it creates an empty COMPREPLY array on entry, so something in that function is setting COMPREPLY to the bad value
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: It is possible to add a "trap" that prints debug info for every statement
<davidsong> ChaosBringer: mine looks like this: https://gist.github.com/bitplane/0e03b8c3a9df375e1c41
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: But there's so little in that function it's not really worth doing that... just bisect the function... put "echo "$COMPREPLY" in various places and move them around until you find the statement causing the bunch of numbers to be assigned to the array
<geirha> based on the -x output, error appears to be that it uses "${!COMPREPLY[*]}" instead of "${!COMPREPLY[@]}"
<ChaosBringer> Yeah
<ChaosBringer> i've always seen @
<ChaosBringer> never *
<ChaosBringer> @ assigns the current index to i
<ChaosBringer> correct?
<geirha> and the eval later on can't make things better. Good thing I keep that disabled
<ChaosBringer> Ok so yeah
<ChaosBringer> I added echo ${COMREPLY}
<geirha> the difference is that * mashes it into a single string, while @ expands the elements separately
<ChaosBringer> and now I get the error twice
<ChaosBringer> http://pastebin.com/c4qqCzqB
<UltimaKR> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with reading an IDE hard drive. I have a computer with Lubuntu 12.10 and I was trying to retrieve data off an old HDD. I set it to slave and plugged it in, but I am not sure how to access it in Lubuntu.
<jradd> what filesystem does that drive use?
<jitsinewbie> ChaosBringer, none of the apps you mention are viable alternatives to Skype. I do not want to use Skype. So far the  best videoconference app i have found is jitsi but i have not found any newbie friendly tutorial about configuring it for videoconferences. I am not talking about install jitsi, i am talking about configuring it
<geirha> ChaosBringer: Ah, it is ${!COMPREPLY[*]} unquoted, that means IFS is something other than the default otherwise it would've worked. Still bad practice though.
<geirha> ChaosBringer: It should have been  for i in "${!COMPREPLY[@]}"; do   including the quotes. Quotes are incredibly important
<UltimaKR> jradd: I am not sure, it has windows xp installed on it.
<kostkon> jitsinewbie, google hangouts?
<ChaosBringer> geirha, now the error is changed:
<ChaosBringer> sudo umount bash: 0123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930: value too great for base (error token is "0123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930")
<geirha> ChaosBringer: @, not *
<Zer0sec> Yo
<ChaosBringer> Right
<Zer0sec> Anyone know how to install xchat to kali linux!
<jitsinewbie> kostkon, no google no microsoft please. No closed source app recommendations, please!
<ChaosBringer> let me changed that lol
<geirha> ChaosBringer: also echo ${COMPREPLY} is the same as echo ${COMPREPLY[0]} so not much useful
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: You'll need to put the debug statements in _linux_fstab() to pinpoint the source of the error.
<Zer0sec> Anyone know how to install xchat to kali linux!
<ChaosBringer> Yep
<ChaosBringer> works
<ChaosBringer> I get the output of all my mounts now (from fstab)
<xangua> Zer0sec: http://www.kali.org/community/
<Zer0sec> ty
<kostkon> jitsinewbie, a sip based one, like Ekiga maybe?
<geirha> the use of eval is also a bug in my opinion
<kostkon> jitsinewbie, http://ekiga.org/   available from the software centre
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: can you "pastebinit /proc/mounts" ?
<geirha> but bash-completion does that stuff all over the place, so I just disable the whole thing
<k1l> ChaosBringer: would you please not start a new line for every single word? you can put 512 chars into one IRC message
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, you want me to pastebin /proc/mounts?
<geirha> TJ-: Uhm, he got it working now ...
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Yes please; that is what is being parsed to cause the failure
<ChaosBringer> Kk
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: I can use that data to manually call the script here, and see if I can reproduce
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/WJmDYm2H
<ChaosBringer> Noticed that the encryptfs_sig is posted on there
<ChaosBringer> is that something I should be concerned with?
<geirha> TJ-: You can reproduce it by running   IFS=   and then  sudo umount <tab>
<jradd> UltimaKR: I went afk for a bit. Sounds like it is likely NTFS, but maybe FAT32
<geirha> there's probably some other completion function that modifies IFS globally, causing bugs like that to trigger
<jradd> UltimaKR: Do you see the drive when you run `fdisk -l` ?
<ChaosBringer> geirha, the output of it (after patching the file) is the following: http://pastebin.com/bu2rEb0W
<TJ-> geirha: I can't
<geirha> ChaosBringer: ah ok, more bugs I see.  Try running:   IFS=$' \t\n'   and try again
<penthief> TJ-: I can, FWIW.
<ChaosBringer> geirha, YEP. that fixes it I see this now: http://pastebin.com/WuXMzAdH
<ChaosBringer> Although, it's including the actual LVM volumes, and not only the mount points
<ChaosBringer> But by far the best output yet
<TJ-> OK, I can now :)
<geirha> ChaosBringer: right, it's using unquoted expansions that rely on IFS being at its default value and that the data don't contain glob characters
<UltimaKR> jradd: checking now
<geirha> It probably stems from the authors of the bash-completion scripts learning bash from the ABS guide, which teaches such bugs.
<UltimaKR> jradd: I have it plugged in by usb now to the computer with lubuntu 14...is it the same command?
<jradd> UltimaKR: Yeah, same command.
<ChaosBringer> Ok, so geirha should I add that to the same bash file?
<ChaosBringer> Is that final pastebin the correct expected output?
<jradd> UltimaKR: Try to identify the device in question by looking at the sizes. It will more than likely be the last one listed as well, but maybe not.
<UltimaKR> jradd: that command didn't do anything
<jradd> UltimaKR: `sudo fdisk -l` (dash lower case `L`)
<athaneum> Hi all. My speakers seem to not be as loud as when I had windows?
<jradd> UltimaKR: What do you mean it did nothing? no error even?
<geirha> ChaosBringer: I don't know. It looks like things you'd want to complete at least. As for the fix, it's two-fold. 1. Code should not rely on a globally set IFS, and 2. Code should not modify IFS globally to avoid triggering #1
<ToBeFree> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ChaosBringer> Towards the end of umount.linux I see an if else that has the local IFS
<ToBeFree> ah, nice
<athaneum> Hey all. My speakers don't seem to be as loud as when I used windows?
<ChaosBringer> geirha, I'm not familiar with the best practices for bash but that sounds logical
<jradd> athaneum:You might try running the command `alsamixer` and check volume levels. That is if you are using Alsa
<geirha> ChaosBringer: But I don't have the time or energy to debug and fix this. Especially since I don't use bash-completion and I don't need it.
<UltimaKR> jradd: it just did with the sudo part...i see /sda6 and whatnot but it looks like just 1 disk
<ChaosBringer> However, i do see the local instance of IFS in the umount.linux script does not contain the same lines you showed me and instead appends /proc/mounts to _linux_+fstab
<athaneum> I am not sure?
<jradd> athaneum: run the command and see
<geirha> The code is following the usual anti-patterns we fight daily in #bash
<athaneum> Everytime I use VLC I have to override the controls and go about 100 percent to hear anything
<ToBeFree> athaneum: check the system's volume settings
<jradd> UltimaKR: Do you have the capability to plug this HDD directly into the system via SATA, or IDE?
<athaneum> How do I do that?
<k1l> athaneum: see in the audio settings in the panel if the program is pulled down
<ToBeFree> athaneum: maybe in the menu that also contains the WiFi settings, there might be a little widget for it
<ToBeFree> panel* it is
<UltimaKR> jradd: only the computer with 12.10 lubuntu, not this one
<UltimaKR> jradd: that computer did not see it either though
<jradd> UltimaKR: Does your BIOS detect it? Does it "spin up" (Power on)?
<UltimaKR> jradd: bios im not sure, but it does power up
<athaneum> ok I am in sound settings and nothing seems abnormal
<UltimaKR> jradd: let me check on that
<ChaosBringer> geirha, well, thank you for your help so far. Hopefully, TJ- and I can take it from here
<jradd> athaneum:  open your terminal and run the command `alsamixer`
<k1l> athaneum: go to the programs tab in the audio settings
<jradd> UltimaKR: I dont think the BIOS will necessarily detect it if it is USB. I would make sure it is directly attached to test that
<UltimaKR> jradd: im going to test on the directly plugged in one
<athaneum> jradd: ok I am in alsmixer
<jradd> athaneum: Do you see any levels too low? or any "MM" that should not be?
<jradd> athaneum: you can also change drivers with `F6` i believe
<ChicagoGupta> Hello World
<delinquentme> So I feel like this is a crazy question.. but Im having REALLY slow browser response times  ... just running ~30 tabs of chrome ... 4GB mem in the machine and its an i7 ... should this be happening?  I cant help but shake the feeling that since I purchased the computer second hand ... it might have something malware related installed on it ... even if I'm running ubuntu
<UltimaKR> jradd: Primary Drive 0 is "Hard Drive" (that is correct), but Primary Drive 1 (the one I want) says "Unknown Device)
<athaneum> jradd: to be honest I am not really sure what I am looking at
<jradd> athaneum: Yeah, it is not exactly intuitive. lol. I would just try turning some levels up and see if it makes a difference while playing VLC
<athaneum> jradd: line has mm next to it and then the next two after that
<jradd> athaneum: line should not matter. It should just be "Master" that matters
<UltimaKR> jradd: Primary Drive 0 is "Hard Drive" (that is correct), but Primary Drive 1 (the one I want) says "Unknown Device"
<jradd> you can hit "m" on your kb to Mute/Unmute, left right to navigate,
<kostkon> delinquentme, chrome creates a new process for every tab so it tends to utilise your resources (cpu, ram) better. Also, flash content (e.g. ads) generally eats a lot of cpu. Same for html5 rich websites (probably).
<jradd> UltimaKR: this is the BIOS that says this?
<UltimaKR> jradd: yes under "setup" and "boot sequence" from dell
<jradd> UltimaKR: If the BIOS says "Unkown Device" that is certainly better than not detecting!
<UltimaKR> jradd: Should I boot back into lubuntu (this one is 12.10)
<jradd> UltimaKR: I would go ahead and boot into linux (if that is what it is attached to) and try copying the image of that drive to a backup if you have the space
<athaneum> jradd: I have tried a few things. doesn’t seem to change anything
<UltimaKR> jradd: How do I do that if the drive cannot really be read
<jradd> athaneum: That is too bad. It must be related to your sound card/driver. either you need a better driver or you need a better supported sound card. those are my guesses anyways
<Guest20308> Hola como estan quisira aprender progrmacion
<jradd> UltimaKR: I am curious if fdisk will see it after rebooting with it attached directly.
<UltimaKR> jradd: Booting it says "Secondary hard disk drive 0 not found"
<athaneum> jradd: so why would it have woe with worked fine with windows this monrning?
<jradd> UltimaKR: that should be okay (the disk we want is Primary 1 i think)
<athaneum> jradd: ok I get you. where do I go to find out about installing  a better driver. I am using a hp 640 G1
<UltimaKR> jradd: Why is that error coming up? I plugged it into the IDE cable that should be Primary 1, not a secondary anything
<NotBanned> Hahaha No banned
<jradd> UltimaKR: I think you might have an additional IDE controller enabled in your BIOS but not one plugged in
<jradd> athaneum: I don't want to say google it, but that is really all I got :)
<jradd> :(
<ChaosBringer> geirha, TJ- fixed it.
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Did you set the Master/Slave/Cable Select jumpers on the drive correctly?
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: What did you dod?
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, posting a patch now
<jradd> It has been a looong time since I have had to mess with those jumpers. lol
<athaneum> jradd: ok thanks anyway
<UltimaKR> TJ-: Yes, the drive's label says exactly what to put
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1357715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357715 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "causes syntax error in expression for umount" [Low,In progress]
<ChaosBringer> Can you delete the previous patch I posted?
<UltimaKR> jradd: The Fdisk thing says stuff about not having a valid partition table
<jradd> UltimaKR: good news
<jradd> UltimaKR: it is supposed to say that
<jradd> UltimaKR: I am curious what you are trying to accomplish here? backup, copy files, recover, fix, etc ?
<UltimaKR> jradd: The primary 0 looks fine, but lots of stuff about mapper and root for sdb
<UltimaKR> jradd: Backup and then reinitialize to clear any corruption and then replace XP with Lubuntu for a friend's old PC
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Which suggests some outside script, possibly sourced by bashrc, could be setting IFS incorrectly. That terminator shell you're using, maybe it does something 'clever' with its own rc shell files?
<wheatthin> UltimaKR, it's probably because you're using a GPT partition scheme, and fdisk doesn't support it
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, i had the same error in the normal terminal
<jradd> UltimaKR: i see. do you have enough storage to backup the entire disk to your own?
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: No, because they are pure comments not Attachments... it doesn't matter about that though
<ChaosBringer> Terminator uses the same files as the standard terminal
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, Ok. Understood. Should I upload a patch file then?
<UltimaKR> jradd: I should, or I have an external drive present, but how do I back it up if I cannot access it?
<UltimaKR> wheatthin: So what should I do?
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: OK, well something else in the bash environment is setting the global IFS to something other than expected... I've traced it's value in a clean bash environment and it is set correctly to space tab newline on entry to _linux_fstab()
<ChaosBringer> Hmm, weird. Let me check my bashrc and bash_profile files
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: No, that'll be fine, I'll use that as the basis of a package patch... I'll do it next week
<jradd> UltimaKR: It sounds like linux IS detecting it now, so that is good. I would clone it with "dd" before attempting anything, but that is bwecause I am really paranoid about losing data
<wheatthin> UltimaKR, You can use parted to view your partition.. you can most likely mount your drive still via livedvd
<jradd> UltimaKR: But I can show you how to mount it if you'd like
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, you're right. IFS is being unset in my bashrc file but it's AFTER loading the bash-completion scripts
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: I'm debugging with: "_linux_fstab()", "{" ,"    echo "DEBUG: IFS=$(echo $IFS | hexdump)" >>/tmp/IFS.txt", "    COMPREPLY=()" and looking at "/tmp/IFS.txt"
<UltimaKR> jradd: I am really unfamiliar with all of this so forgive me if I sound stupid, but dd is?
<UltimaKR> wheatthin: parted? And I can probably wipe it out and do that install with livedvd, but I want to back it up first
<ChaosBringer> KK, TJ- Where are you running that?
<ChaosBringer> I'm not used to debugging bash applications
<jradd> UltimaKR: I would first try to run `sudo mount /dev/$DEVICEID /media/$SOMEDIR` and see if that works
<geirha> echo $IFS is pointless. you need echo "$IFS", otherwise the value of IFS gets split on the content of IFS
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8066233/
<UltimaKR> jradd: "mount: /dev is not a block device"
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, Gotcha
<geirha> To debug completion functions, I recommend doing   exec {fd}>/tmp/xtrace.out; BASH_XTRACEFD=$fd; set -x    in the interactive shell,   then tail -f /tmp/xtrace.out in another terminal
<jradd> UltimaKR: I can see that you are new to this, I don't know how much I will be able to help without teaching you for for 3 weeks straight. lol
<mojtaba1> Hi, Is there anyway to download all videos in a website with wget? (for example perfoming a search and give the address of the result to the wget)
<geirha> and to see what a variable expands to, use : (the null command)
<jradd> the command would actually be something like `mount /dev/sdd2` /media/cdrive`
<ChaosBringer> Thanks geirha. TJ- do you want me to run that along as well?
<ChaosBringer> I'll remove the fix i added to apply something proper perhaps?
<UltimaKR> jradd: So what does that response tell me
<ChaosBringer> The fix geirha pointed me to rather
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: It'd be interesting to know what IFS is set to when you hit the issue. Knowing that might help identify where it comes from
<jradd> UltimaKR: You have to identify the exact block device in question. The disk is probably on /dev/sdc, if so, then it should have /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdc2, and maybe even /dev/sdc3
<ChaosBringer> Kk, on it
<UltimaKR> jradd: And what actually is sdc? i read sdb when doing fdisk
<jradd> /dev/sd + some_letter == volume. /dev/sdc + some_number == partition
<mojtaba1> Hi, Is there anyway to download all videos in a website with wget? (for example perfoming a search and give the address of the result to the wget)
<jradd> a typical windows disk will have at least 2 partitions, so if the volume is on /dev/sdb then it should have /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, it is the unset IFS at the end of my bashrc that was causing that error. It came from bash-it
<ChaosBringer> I'll file a bug there as well.
<UltimaKR> jradd: How do i know which? It says sdb does not have a valid partition table
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Nice one.. add that as another project to the existing bug report
<ChaosBringer> When I remove the unset, I get: DEBUG: IFS=0000000 0920 0a0a 0000004
<jradd> UltimaKR: /dev/sdb1 is probably the windows boot partition, and /dev/sdb2 is likely to be the C drive. But it gets wayyy more complicated than this if it does not mount. you have to find the offset of which the partition begins in memory and mount it manually. not somethingg that wil be easy to explain
<ChaosBringer> When it's present I get: DEBUG: IFS=0000000 000a 0000001
<homesickowl> hello folks, is it possible to hide this envelope icon on top panel containing xchat, thunderbird and alike programs?
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba1: possibly, depends on the site, not really a #ubuntu thing
<UltimaKR> jradd: Can't find sdb1. What is your suggestion?
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: correction: add that as another Distro/package to the bug report
<jradd> UltimaKR: you can try `sudo df -h` and see if that sees it. you can also check in your graphical menu for the "disk utility" and that might be easier
<jradd> UltimaKR: how large is "sdb"? in
<_1_leon121> hey
<TJ-> UltimaKR: jradd how about "sudo lsblk"  ?
<jradd> UltimaKR: I mean what is the size of "sdb"
<UltimaKR> jradd: What disk utility? And by size if you mean how many GB, its an 80 GB drive
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, the bash-it project is hosted on github, how do I proceed? (The dropdown is only giving me certain options )
<jradd> TJ: hells yes, i forgot about that!
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Ahhh, it's not an Ubuntu package?
<talgolan65380> Kabini APU w/ HD8210 GCN based GPU and 14.04 64 bit. How do I get the UVD/VDPAU/VAAPI stuff working with the OSS drivers? I tried Movie Player, VLC and MPV and all 3 are using CPU decoding for video playback
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, No. Bash-it is an extension to bash. I had disabled it, but copied and pasted parts of it into my bashrc to add some functionality (git on prompt, etc)
<UltimaKR> jradd: the df -h thing only mentions sda1
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: You said earlier it was a fresh Ubuntu install, so I took that to mean you'd not added any additional packages to the base install
<jradd> UltimaKR: I mean how many bytes do you see sdb as using fdisk or something? not the size of the hard disk (hopefully they are the same ish)
<jradd> UltimaKR: `sudo lsblk` what about that?
<ChaosBringer> TJ-, Yeah. I apologize for that. Didn't realize that package was doing that. I just installed this yesterday and added that as one of the first packages
<ChaosBringer> it just as unset IFS;
<UltimaKR> jradd: I am not sure at this point that it even HAS  boot partition
<TJ-> ChaosBringer: Nice to have a quick resolution :)
<geirha> Still, it's a bug with bash-completion that it chokes on IFS not being default
<ChaosBringer> Agreed
<UltimaKR> jradd: doing lsblk lists sda and then divides it into partitions, but sdb says 74.5 GB type disk, but nothing below that
<TJ-> geirha: Yes, it does things correctly in other places
<jradd> UltimaKR: cool, that looks like it
<jradd> UltimaKR: first you need to create a directory for which you will mount the drive to
<UltimaKR> jradd: I'm sorry, but could you please explain how to do that? I never even did this much stuff on windows for a drive
<TJ-> UltimaKR: jradd There's also "sudo blkid" if you're looking for potential file-systems
<jradd> UltimaKR: for example: `sudo mkdir /media/friendsharddrive`
<UltimaKR> jradd: is it /media or am i substituting something?
<jradd> UltimaKR, it can be virtually anywhere you want really, but conventions would state that you put it in /media or maybe /mnt
<jradd> UltimaKR: what does it say about sdb when you run `sudo blkid` ?
<UltimaKR> jradd: Ok done, let me run that
<UltimaKR> jradd: something about an sda1 and an sda5
<jradd> but nothing about sdb
<UltimaKR> jradd: Not a thing
<jradd> yeah, because it cannot understand the partition table of ntfs
<UltimaKR> jradd: Be right back, have to go out so will open it on phone
<jradd> that is why mounting can be effin tricky sometimes
<jradd> but to do so you would find the offset of which you want to mount. so run `sudo fdisk -l`
<jradd> and see if you can see what it says about the "Cylinder start" of sdb
<Beldar> jradd, Have them run a chkdsk if they have  windows install, linux is picky there.
<TJ-> jradd: if lsblk only showed the raw device, there's no partition table
<jradd> Beldar: no problem with the disk, just trying to mount from my understanding.
<Norfenstein> I just updated chromium and flash on 12.04 and flash videos no longer work, can anyone help?
<jradd> TJ: you are right, i am looking on my system and it shows the ntfs when i run lsblk
<jradd> hmmm
<Beldar> Norfenstein, Are you using the pepper flash?
<TJ-> jradd: I think it would be worth looking in "/var/log/kern.log" for signs of disk I/O errors on sdb
<Norfenstein> I didn't think I was
<TJ-> jradd: might save some time :)
<Beldar> Norfenstein, You have to install it.
<Beldar> if you want it
<Norfenstein> that's needed for this version of chromium but it wasn't for the previous?
<Beldar> Norfenstein, No, it is just the chrome flash
<Beldar> Norfenstein, You give virtually no info, I'm phishing.
<UltimaKR_> jradd: ok I'm back..what next after making the directory?
<Norfenstein> I don't think I understand; I have the package chromium-browser and adobe-flashplugin, earlier today they worked, I did an update and now flash videos don't work anymore
<jradd> UltimaKR: run the command `less /var/log/kern.log` and then when that opens type "/sdb" then hit enter. use ('n' or 'N' to go next/prev)
<elite_> hi all i need some help im trying to generate a signal tone lasting 45 seconds just a sine wave can anyone help me do this please? of a certain frequency
<kostkon> Norfenstein, that's not the right paclage for chromium
<cynicallemon> almost easier to install google-chrome browser as pepperflash package downloads its and extracts the api
<jradd> UltimaKR: I just want to see if there are any errors in /var/log/kern.log regarding the disk
<Beldar> Norfenstein, And you have had the browser closed since the update, not running in the background like chrome does?
<Norfenstein> I've had the computer off since the update
<daftykins> elite_: totally irrelevant to this channel, try #linux
<Norfenstein> kostkon: don't know what you mean, but maybe that changed since ubuntu 12.04, which is what I'm on?
<kostkon> Norfenstein, flash for chromium is provided by the package: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<kostkon> Norfenstein, oh 12.04?
<kostkon> Norfenstein, then nvm
<elite_> daftykins,  nobody helping there
<daftykins> elite_: doesn't make here relevant
<UltimaKR_> jradd: I wrote down that command and will try it when I get home...could you please tell me the next couple steps in case you aren't here when I get back?
<jradd> UltimaKR_: yes
<Norfenstein> there's no easy way to just revert to the last version of a package you had installed, is there?
<jradd> UltimaKR: you will need to find the "start" column from the output of `fdisk -l`, it should have a column titled "Start" (should be something like "63"), then you multiply that value by "512" to get the appropriate offset we will call "$offset" for now.
<jradd> so to mount the ntfs disk you would run the command:
<Beldar> Norfenstein, You can with synaptic and freeze it to that version. Might just be an easy fix on the version you have however, like using the pepper flash...etc.
<jradd> UltimaKR_: `sudo mount -t ntfs -o offset=$offset /dev/sdb /media/somedir
<Beldar> Norfenstein, I just installed chromium from the ubnuntu repos and it is working with the adobe flash. Is you chromium from a ppa?
<Beldar> your*
<Norfenstein> it's from precise-updates
<Norfenstein> flash is from precise
<elite_> daftykins, your right, i phazed the question wrong
<elite_> daftykins, please could someone use the sox application to generate a tone for me? becuase i do not have a sound card currently installed
<trism> elite_: you can do it with audacity, Generate/Tone...
<elite_> trism i know but i do not have a soundcard
<Norfenstein> would uninstalling chromium and flash and reinstalling them have any chance of helping?
<UltimaKR_> jradd: got it...thanks!
<trism> elite_: I don't know what having a sound card has to do with it
<SKYRAN> Hello all!
<jradd> UltimaKR_: if you want to clone the disk first you can do it with dd, running something like `dd if=/dev/sdb of=/some/directory/diskclone.img`
<kostkon> SKYRAN, hi!
<rockyrock> I’m using a command that only accepts files as input: ‘qsub myscript.sh’. I need to execute the same command ‘qsub’ but with different myscript.sh contents. The modfications are just parameters modifications so I don’t want to create a file for each execution. How can I emulate this process without having to write a specific file?
<kostkon> elite_, are you not able to run audacity?
<SKYRAN> My ubuntu 14 has graphic problem with my vga. Nvidia 7300 gs
<daftykins> rockyrock: perhaps bash's channel is more relevant to you
<kostkon> details | SKYRAN
<daftykins> SKYRAN: are you using an nvidia driver or the default nouveau?
<kostkon> !details | SKYRAN
<ubottu> SKYRAN: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<UltimaKR_> jradd: and where is that copying to?
<TJ-> jradd: I don't think mount.ntfs supports the "offset" option, that is for the loop device
<SKYRAN> daftykins: i'm not geek in Linux graphic but i think it use default driver!
<kostkon> SKYRAN, what's the problem exactly
<jradd> UltimaKR_: `mount -t ntfs-3g -o loop,offset=$offset /dev/sdb /media/somedir` perhaps. it will be tricky as shit though without the partition table. that is why I would clone the image using dd and try to mount that image. dd if=/source/device of=/some/dir/clone.img (the out file will go to whatever you send it to. if you send it to /home/user/ then it would go to whereever /home/user is , but likely /dev/sda2
<jradd> or /dev/sda3)
<zealotnagah> !details | SKYRAN
<ubottu> SKYRAN: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SKYRAN> The problem is only the cli is bootup and no gui run
<Beldar> Norfenstein, YOu could go to .config.chromium and move it out or delete, this will remove everything and set it ti a stock install, so save if needed and or save any bookmarks if you delete.
<daftykins> zealotnagah: don't do that.
<Beldar> Norfenstein, ~/.config/chromium
<PoolShark__> hi all... I'm having a problem with 14.04 desktop and vino... I enabled remote desktop access and can connect from a Windows box using TightVNC (or UltraVNC, or RealVNC, and many others), but for some reason it seems the server is ignoring HID input from the client. Is this a known thing or is there something I can do to easily fix it?
<daftykins> SKYRAN: if you run the following commands in the terminal, you can confirm it "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jradd> UltimaKR_: if you cannot get it to work you can try mounting the image the same way, but instead of using /dev/sdb, you would point it to the .img file you created with dd. (this would then only mount the image, not the physical disk)
<UltimaKR_> alright...hopefully the chat is saved if I don't close out the window...thank you!
<jradd> UltimaKR_: I would also recommend (as somebody mentioned earlier) to run a check disk with windows (chkdsk /r) or (chkdsk /f) i think
<jradd> and then see if the partition tables are detected.
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: jradd  If the partition table appears to be missing, then "testdisk" can repair it, if anything can, if it can scan and find the file-systems
<jradd> UltimaKR_: http://wiki.edseek.com/guide:mount_loopback
<jradd> TJ: Ahh cool, I thought windows check disk was the best thing to use.
<jradd> TJ: for an ntfs disk at least
<TJ-> jradd: chkdisk will only check file-systems, and for that it needs a partition table to find them
<UltimaKR_> jradd: do we know for sure that it is ntfs?
<TJ-> jradd: testdisk is for disk recovery and can recreate a partition table that has been zapped, by searching the disk for file-system signatures
<jradd> no it could be fat32 for all we know, i guess you could use windows to see what it says
<UltimaKR_> use windows?  how if it cannot boot to windows?
<jradd> UltimaKR_: you are taking notes on what TJ is saying right?
<UltimaKR_> yes...thank you both I'm reading every word you both say :D
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: connect the drive into another working Windows system, is what is meant
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: I'm not aware of Windows not putting a partition table on a disk if it is a simple disk. If it is a Dynamic Disk then it could be anything
<nonroot> Linux c720 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:45:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux trying to follow this guide can any one confirm that this will work for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187
<UltimaKR_> but how would I do it? the only windows system available is one that uses sats and would have to connect by usb, which does not even recognize the drive in the first place
<UltimaKR_> sata*
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: What are you expecting to find on the disk?
<UltimaKR_> TJ-: to be honest I have no idea...my friend did not specify lol
<UltimaKR_> I would assume old pictures and programs and documents though
<jradd> I would figure out how important this data is, because recovery can be time consuming and sometimes not work at all
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: Because so far everything I hear is suggesting 2 possibilities: 1) the disk has errors and can no longer be read or 2) somehow sector 0 (containing the partition table) has been zapped, which suggests other data on the disk may also be gone
<jradd> If it is not extremely important i would tell him to cut his losses. :)
<TJ-> UltimaKR_: If (1) you will see disk error messages in "/var/log/kern.log"
<UltimaKR_> that's my concern: she doesn't remember specifically what is on it so it's a crap shoot to begin with most likely
<NotBanned> Does anyone know any Ubuntu versions that are DE-NSA'd?
<NotBanned> I am looking for one
<jradd> UltimaKR_: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Tools:Data_Recovery
<TJ-> NotBanned: That is a silly phrase; please tell us what you really want
<jradd> lol
<NotBanned> TJ- I want a Ubuntu Kernel that isn't NSA filled because I grew up respecting privacy.
<NotBanned> Tj- And I dont want NSA on my PC
<UltimaKR_> Ok I will take a look at those two links and try all the commands you mentioned as soon as I get home but I will also call my friend to see if she has any idea what is so important on it
<TJ-> NotBanned: That's pretty simple to do: "sudo find / -type f -execdir sed -i 's/NSA//g' {} \; "
<LinuxPerson> Tj- No its not.
<jradd> I am pretty sure the NSA has better things to do unless you are a significant threat or asset to the US
<jradd> I sure hope so at least
<LinuxPerson> jradd, I never done anything wrong not even got a ticket in my life.
<LinuxPerson> I rather be kept out of this forever
<TJ-> !ot | LinuxPerson
<ubottu> LinuxPerson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxPerson> Tj- Thats why I am here.
<homesickowl> umm i have a desktop file that i use to run a program, where can i put it so dash search can find it as an app ?
<TJ-> homesickowl: I know for other purposes user desktop files go in "~/.local/share/applications/"
<LinuxPerson> tj- how do I turn off SELinux forever.
<davidsong> LinuxPerson: if you're super-paranoid about privacy and want to shield yourself from the NSA then I recommend linux from scratch
<LinuxPerson> davidsong Perhaps Browser linux.
<homesickowl> TJ-, thanks a ton!
<davidsong> that'll be very slow
<cynicallemon> davidsong: or unplug your internet router
<LinuxPerson> I already use a VPN.
<davidsong> cynicallemon: yeah I guess the hardware in your router is owned by either the americans or the chinese
<LinuxPerson> I just dont want an ad of diapers if I am browsing youtube.
<davidsong> ideally we should be working towards 3d-printed cpus, then we can create hardware that is audited
<cynicallemon> davidsong: yep both of whom spy a lot on net users
<davidsong> until that happens we have to accept that we're owned by the security services
<sagredo> hi guys just installed 14.04 to a USB drive (seagate backup+), and after trying to boot I got  *error: invalid arch independent ELF magic* --> grub rescue>
<LinuxPerson> davidsong Wh accept it?
<LinuxPerson> *why
<davidsong> LinuxPerson: because unless you own an electron microscope you can't audit the processors youve purchased
<davidsong> so they're owned by default. voting doesn't change it
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, why not make your own?
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, it would be fun
<davidsong> because you need a billion dollars to open a silicon fab
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, not if your get a group of people.
<TJ-> sagredo: That will usually occur because you didn't leave enough slack space before partition #1 on the USB device, so GRUB couldn't insert the core.img correctly
<davidsong> so like I said, design 3d-printable CPUs and we can have freedom, but until then we're owned
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, if I really tried I can probaly get 100k people paying $10,000.
<sagredo> TJ-: I selected "erase and use entire disk" in installation
<davidsong> LinuxPerson: you trust all 100,000 of them?
<TJ-> !ot | davidsong LinuxPerson
<ubottu> davidsong LinuxPerson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sagredo> TJ-: what do you recommend? I'm on a USB stick now
<davidsong> yeah good call this is off-topic
<davidsong> sorry
<jradd> lol
<daftykins> davidsong + LinuxPerson this is indeed completely irrelevant talk for in here
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, when the patriots fought off the British in 1776.
<daftykins> move it to where it belongs please
<LinuxPerson> davidsong, They had to trust each other
<TJ-> sagredo: Can you show us the partition table ... "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin it please?
<jradd> #mytinfoilhat lets go!
<jradd> jk
<davidsong> LinuxPerson: #ubuntu-offtopic
<davidsong> lol
<LinuxPerson> gtg
<jorge2> how do I remove and purge all ppas and third party repositories?
<jradd> the repos themselves or the cache ?
<sagredo> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/fRGKTghH
<jradd> jorge2: all of your repos should be listed in /etc/apt/sources.list (+ sources.list.d/...)
<TJ-> sagredo: sdb is where you installed Ubuntu to?
<sagredo> TJ-: yes
<jorge2> but how do I remove them and the packages I installed from them? jradd
<sagredo> TJ-: would this solution apply to me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965810
<TJ-> !bootinfo | sagredo: can you run the bootinfo script?
<ubottu> sagredo: can you run the bootinfo script?: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<TheKi||erS> Buenas... alguien habla español?
<Beldar> !es | TheKi||erS
<ubottu> TheKi||erS: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheKi||erS> *Beldar* Gracias
<Beldar> TJ-, Oh my has hell frozen over the boot script. ;) you usually do th.is one command at a time
<jradd> jorge2: somebody correct me if i am wrong, but I think if you remove the repos and then use `apt-get autoremove` that MIGHT do the trick ?
<Beldar> very well I might add TJ-
<TJ-> Beldar: LOL ... well, you should know I prefer precise data
<ProfessorKaos64> What is the difference between apport and apport-gtk? If I remove gtk, will crashes still get recorded in the normal place in the filesystem?
<Norfenstein> is there a place to download old binary versions of a package (not older as in and older release of ubuntu, just slightly less than current for a given release)?
<TJ-> Beldar: I suspect a GPT partition table without an 0xEF02 bios-boot partition for GRUB's core image
<Beldar> TJ-, Ah the yee old gpt remnants I assume.
<TJ-> Beldar: although the fdisk output is valid, so if it is GPT it'd have to be using a Hybrid MBR
<sagredo> TJ-: here you are http://pastebin.com/tEEsQ98E
<Beldar> TJ-, cool, my favorite is the remnants.
<jradd> jorge2: Using aptitude to look for installed packages outside of the stable branch: `aptitude search "?narrow(?installed,?not(?archive(stable)))"`
<TJ-> sagredo: line 411 onwards suggest some kind of disk corruption; there are no files listed from the /boot/grub/ directory
<TJ-> sagredo: and some unusual errors follow
<sagredo> TJ-: I just pulled this drive out of the box
<sagredo> sealed brand new
<Izaya> Is anyone familiar with installing CA Certs?
<Beldar> Izaya, You want to state the actual issue for help.
<TJ-> sagredo: OK... so during installation grub-install totally failed to write the grub modules into /boot/grub/i386-pc/
<Izaya> Beldar: that is the issue, but here's a picture to help me be concise:
<Izaya> http://imgur.com/f6bdInj
<OerHeks> Izaya, i love this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<sagredo> TJ-: this machine is 64 bit
<Izaya> thanks OerHeks, I'll give it a read.
<Beldar> Izaya, heh, not to me however, I'm clueless there.
<Izaya> at a quick glance OerHeks, do you think it'll solve my problem? http://imgur.com/f6bdInj
<Izaya> @ OerHeks, the image itself is a picture from a program my school has you run to setup access to the Secure WiFi'
<OerHeks> Izaya, did you copy the .crt and run sudo update-ca-certificates ?
<OerHeks> quick guide http://brightbox.com/blog/2014/03/04/add-cacert-ubuntu-debian/
<Izaya> @ OerHeks, pulling open my laptop now give me a moment to boot up
<jradd> Izaya: it sounds like you need to install the public cert from UofNM
<Izaya> jradd: probably true. The Tech Assistant was totally clueless about Linux (namely, about Ubuntu) so
<Izaya> jradd, it's now a matter of figuring out how to do that.
<TJ-> sagredo: maybe Beldar can continue... it's gone midnight here and one of my Huskies has run off round the farm someplace, so got to go find her
<Beldar> OerHeks, seems closer Izaya
<Izaya> @ OerHeks, that second guide on Brightbox seems pretty straightforward.
<sagredo> TJ-: understandable :)
<sagredo> TJ-: cheers
<sagredo> Beldar: trying to troubleshoot a 14.04 installation onto a USB drive
<Beldar> sagredo, Did you have to make a partition table?
<sagredo> Beldar: I let the installer handle all of that auto
<Beldar> sagredo, The usb the sda? or is sdb a external?
<jradd> Izaya: it looks like that guide should be what you need.
<sagredo> fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/fRGKTghH      bootinfoscript: http://pastebin.com/tEEsQ98E
<Beldar> sagredo, So fresh install right?
<Izaya> jradd, I agree. Thank you OerHeks!
<sagredo> Beldar: right
<OerHeks> Izaya, have fun
<sagredo> Beldar: would be happy to reinstall if it's not something simple
<Izaya> Thanks OerHeks, now to try it out when I start up school on Sept. 2nd
<Beldar> sagredo, If it were me since we see errors I would wipe it make a msdos table and install again.
<sagredo> msdos? o.O
<Beldar> sagredo, Much faster and should work on a new HD.
<Izaya> perhaps you all can assist with another issue I ran into today. Let me upload the image
<sagredo> Beldar: are you serious?
<Beldar> sagredo, Gparted defaults to a msdos partition table.
<jradd> Izaya: you can also look in your wireless utility and edit the wireless connection. change security to WPA2 Enterprise, Auth: PEAP, and then select the cert with 'browse' (if needed), and select MSCHAPv2 (probably) for inner auth (if needed)
<Beldar> sagredo, You installed and it never booted and errors right?
<Izaya> jradd, Thanks. At this moment in time all of that is greek to me, but if I run into the problem again I'm certain I'll be back ;)
<sagredo> Beldar: yes
<sagredo> ok Beldar
<sagredo> im in gparted in installation
<sagredo> what do you suggest?
<evil_dan2wik> I think I have a virus on my ubuntu
<Beldar> sagredo, Seems like a fix is a bad idea it is brand new, at least to me anyway. I would make a new partition table and install twenty minutes work.
<evil_dan2wik> google.com.au takes me to a random website covered in ads
<JordanJ2> Hi all. Ubuntu (14.04) keeps throwing this error when I start it up: https://imgur.com/ospcHgV
<evil_dan2wik> and youtube.com comes up without any formatting.
<OerHeks> sagredo does this used to be an XP machine?
<sagredo> OerHeks: no
<jradd> evil_dan2wik: if you are connected thru a router I would FIRST power that thing OFF for a few seconds and then back ON
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: thats a browser hijack
<sagredo> OerHeks: vista
<sagredo> OerHeks: but that drive is not even connected
<yami> I run ubuntu on my lenovo x201 tablet pc, I get a strange bug when i come back from sleep mode:  the wacom tablet and touch screen stop working
<Beldar> evil_dan2wik, Unlikely a virus, make a new FF account
<yami> when i got in settings, in the "Wacom tablet" section  it says "no tablet detected"
<Beldar> !av | evil_dan2wik
<ubottu> evil_dan2wik: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sagredo> Beldar:
<reisio> yami: they show up in xinput --list ?
<sagredo> i don't see msdos
<Beldar> sagredo, Yes.
<sagredo> Beldar: ...
<evil_dan2wik> Beldar, what is a FF account?
<yami> reisio: no, i dont see the wacom devices in xinput --list
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: stop visiting those girly sites
<sagredo> Beldar: ext 3, ext 4, xfs
<reisio> yami: what about the touch screen?
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, I don't.
<Beldar> sagredo, in gparted device-create partition table has to be unmounted it will ask if you want msdos click yes.
<evil_dan2wik> I use this computer all for work
<yami> reisio: no touch screen neither :(
<jradd> evil_dan2wik: are you the only user?
<Beldar> evil_dan2wik, What browser?
<yami> reisio: when i restart my laptop, the wacom device works
<yami> reisio: however, I would prefer to find a better workaround
<sagredo> Beldar: so you suggest I use gparted before I start the installation script?
<Beldar> sagredo, Yes a new partition table in gparted than install
<Beldar> sagredo, Not actual partitions but a table.
<Beldar> sagredo, Is this confusing?
<sagredo> Beldar: no i have done it
<sagredo> Beldar: now do you suggest I let the installer auto format everything?
<Beldar> evil_dan2wik, All browsers allow a new user account, this takes it back to stock and saves your bookmarks.
<sagredo> Beldar: erase disk and install Ubuntu or 'Something Else'?
<sagredo> 'Use LVM'?
<Pinkamena_D> A question which has bugged me for forever: why do you need to madly wiggle the mouse to select a large amount of text in text editors, for example gedit?
<Beldar> sagredo, Have you opened gpated and follwed my instructions on making a new table first?
<Beldar> gparted*
<Pinkamena_D> if I start selecting and move the mouse to the bottom of the screen the selecting will stop and I have to "wiggle" the moust back and fourth to keep selecting more
<Pinkamena_D> very annoying and this occurrs in most operating systems
<Guest86729> /q/quit
<yami> reisio: I saw on askubuntu.com someone having the same issue, someone proposed to try "sudo rmmod wacom; sudo modprobe wacom" but it has no effect for me
<OerHeks> Pinkamena_D,  hold the slection and hit pagedown to select more
<Beldar> sagredo, Just making sure we are on the same page, it seems you made a table in gparted just confirming, if not close everything, unmount sdb in gparted and make one.
<yami> reisio: i assume it should reload the wacom module, but kit has no effect
<sagredo> yes
<sagredo> the new msdos table is made
<sagredo> the entire drive is unallocated
<Beldar> sagredo, Cool I would just let it install to the whole disk.
<sagredo> i'm now at "installation type"
<sagredo> ok
<sagredo> use LVM?
<Beldar> sagredo, I have never used it so that is your choice I know nothing about it.
<sagredo> ok
<yami> reisio: well, i'll simply reboot, i guess it cant be helped
<sagredo> i'll leave it unchecked
<Beldar> sagredo, What is the HD model and manufacturer?
<Beldar> just curious
<sagredo> Beldar: seagate stbu500100
<Izaya> @ OerHeks, not sure if It's because I'm not on the network at school, but the issue seems to persist when I attempt to setup the wifi access. Same errors.
<Izaya> I'm sure I"ll probably need to talk to the school about it.
#ubuntu 2014-08-17
<freaked286> moep
<mirak> hello
<mirak> is it suicide to use btrfs ?
<freaked286> im using a 286-16mhz right now with fat16..and im still living
<lawltoad> hi, hi is there a way I can start up ubuntu normally, but after login start NO desktop environment?
<reisio> lawltoad: yarp
<reisio> mirak: nah
<reisio> mirak: you should always have a backup no matter what FS you use, though
<lawltoad> um.. how? Googling around I keep running into ppl trying to fix problems with it not starting, haha
<daftykins> lawltoad: i would suspect taking lightdm out of the run-at-boot list
<lawltoad> I don't mind lightdm, I just meant after that
<reisio> after lightdm?
<reisio> what do you want to start after lightdm?
<lawltoad> I like having it for login for some accounts, but other accounts I'd rather it drop me at a shell
<daftykins> lawltoad: you can't login graphically and get *not* graphics :)
<daftykins> lawltoad: you're aware you can just switch to a TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F1, login and stop X, yes?
<reisio> hrmmm, you probably can, but there are simpler ways like the man says
<lawltoad> daftykins, Well its a family computer, so my grandparents need the gui that I
<trism> lawltoad: you could have a session that just starts xterm, but it is pretty unpleasant, better would be starting ratpoison or i3 or something
<lawltoad> 'd rather avoid
<lawltoad> but yea, that sounds workable actually
<sagredo> Beldar: off to see if it worked
<daftykins> lawltoad: i fail to see what you're trying to achieve
<Beldar> world dominance
<lawltoad> Ctrl+alt+f1 is what I wanted  ^ ^
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> lawltoad: or if you own a smartphone, tablet or laptop, SSH into it over the network ;)
<lawltoad> Well I was working on writing a window manager, so I like having a session without gnome starting up in the background
<lawltoad> xinit -- :1 from a shell dosn't stop apps from picking up seetings from gnome I think
<Guest17828> hello
<daftykins> hi
<lawltoad> interesting, I can't ctrl+alt F1 from lightdm
<reisio> lawltoad: try F2
<daftykins> lawltoad: what version and distro are you running?
<reisio> lawltoad: what you'd probably want to do, if you're booting it from being off, is add a custom grub entry that specifies an earlier runlevel
<lawltoad> I'm dumb, since its a mac i need Fn as well
<reisio> ah :p
<daftykins> reisio: i didn't think that works in Ubuntu since it doesn't use runlevels 0o
<Boscop> i connected my wifi usb stick to my computer. lsusb lists it: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter    and lsmod also: r8712u                184158  0    but i can't connect to a network
<daftykins> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> Boscop: ^
<daftykins> i know the # doesn't match but it may be relevant
<reisio> daftykins: upstart has no provision for it?
<daftykins> reisio: not sure what you mean there i'm afraid, i was just under the impression that Ubuntu only uses one runlevel for running and one for shutting down and that's it
<daftykins> but i probably don't understand it enough to articulate my meaning 0o
<reisio> mmm
<trism> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<trism> that'd do it
<reisio> nah, probably works, though I don't know the particulars of upstart
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215089/starting-linux-in-text-mode-using-grub2
<icecube45> Hey guys, I have a question about my bash script, when ran as me, it works fine, but when called upon by php, or just ran by a different user, it fails, do I need to add the www user (or other user) to like a filesystem group?
<daftykins> icecube45: ask in the bash channel
<daftykins> pretty sure i've told you this before too 0o
<icecube45> I don't think you have..
<daftykins> maybe a separate issue.
<icecube45> But was unaware a bash channel exsisted, thanks mate
<daftykins> oh actually that sounds pretty...
<daftykins> obvious.
<daftykins> whoops.
<sagredo> how can I find out if my machine is EFI?
<reisio> sagredo: what do you see during bootup?
<sagredo> reisio: hp BIOS
<reisio> sagredo: BIOS is what you have if you don't have U/EFI
<sagredo> reisio: alright thanks
<sagredo> easy enough
<reisio> :)
<sagredo> im trying to follow the directions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-install-on-ssd
<sagredo> ./dev/sdb1   *        2048   966811647   483404800   83  Linux /dev/sdb2       966813694   976771071     4978689    5  Extended /dev/sdb5       966813696   976771071     4978688   82  Linux swap / Solar
<sagredo> and I get this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<stiv2k_> hello i just installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop amd64 on my computer and while it installed fine, it slows to a crawl and freezes as soon as my desktop loads on bootup
<stiv2k_> i cant even move the mouse
<stiv2k_> it becomes lagged by like a whole minute
<stiv2k_> i also installed WITH the updates as i had the ethernet cable connected
<sagredo> what file system type is Extended?
<sagredo> tryign to follow these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-install-on-ssd
<sagredo> and I get ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sagredo> help?
<daftykins> sagredo: yeah, you're being told the answer
<fisch246> hello I just updated to 14.04.1 from 12.04 (not sure which point release, being as it was desktop). the application "festival" is failing to upgrade. It looks like it's having issues extracting the the gzip
<Izaya> Anone familliar with the nouveau E[Xorg[1282]] failed to idle channcel 0xcccc000 issue on starting back up from suspend? (http://imgur.com/9W3fVJl)
<daftykins> sagredo: what's the file system? EXT4? "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/blah /mnt/point"
<sagredo> daftykins: what is the syntax for telling it extended?
<stiv2k_> it works in failsafe graphics mode
<stiv2k_> i think its an nvidia problem
<stiv2k_> help?
<daftykins> stiv2k_: what kind of system? desktop? what graphics card?
<fisch246> oh i think i might know. it could have just gotten a corrupted download. where are the packages stored before installed?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: its an acer aspire ast180
<daftykins> fisch246: you could purge packages by running "sudo apt-get clean"
<__Alexander_> hm.. i think about getting into c++ again, is there a really good ide available ?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: which means it shold have a geforce 6xxx on it
<stiv2k_> 6100
<daftykins> stiv2k_: "lspci" would confirm that
<fisch246> daftykins: that did it, thanks :)
<fisch246> problem solved
<fisch246> [solved] lol
<daftykins> my pleasure
<stiv2k_> daftykins: with failsafe graphics, i was able to login, connect wifi, and it showed some kernel updates available... let me see if this fixes it
<daftykins> stiv2k_: doubt it
<stiv2k_> daftykins: why?
<daftykins> stiv2k_: well just do it then we'll continue
<stiv2k_> ok
<stiv2k_> one minute
<daftykins> stiv2k_: heh an old single core Athlon64 huh? oh dear you ought to not be running standard ubuntu really
<stiv2k_> daftykins: really?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: it had windows xp on it
<stiv2k_> ....
<stiv2k_> i needed something that isn't EOL
<daftykins> stiv2k_: yeah, xubuntu would be better
<daftykins> what RAM does that thing have? 2GB?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: lspci confirms the geforce 6100
<Izaya> Has anyone encountered this on returning from suspend:
<Izaya> nouveau E[Xorg[1282]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000
<talgolan65380> Kabini APU w/ HD8210 GCN based GPU and Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. How do I get the UVD/VDPAU/VAAPI stuff working with the OSS drivers? I tried Movie Player, VLC and MPV and all 3 are using CPU decoding for video playback
<Bashing-om> stiv2k_: single core Athlon, lubuntu runs well on that hardware. My Wife's old system could not take the upgrade to 12.04 ubuntu, but Lubuntu ran very well.
<UltimaKR> jradd: alright, im home now...you said to find a number in the start column in the fdisk command, but there was no start column for sdb
<stiv2k_> Bashing-om: hmm
<stiv2k_> Bashing-om: its not going to be doing much multitasking, its just running the printer in the living room and for playing youtube on the tv
<stiv2k_> daftykins: the kernel update didn't fix it. why? and what do i do now?
<sagredo> daftykins: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<daftykins> sagredo: ok, wrong file system then. are you sure that's your intended partition? "sudo parted -l" or "sudo fdisk -l" to confirm
<sagredo> daftykins: tryign to follow this to recover my install http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-install-on-ssd
<daftykins> stiv2k_: just a heads up that system is going to suck regardless of if you get it working, since it's so old for a full ubuntu with unity experience
<sagredo> daftykins: for me that corresponds with /sdb2
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i dont really want 'unity' honestly
<daftykins> stiv2k_: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<sagredo> and /sdb1
<stiv2k_> daftykins: im not trying to get all the fancy 3d effects
<daftykins> stiv2k_: ok, go download xubuntu or lubuntu and install it instead
<stiv2k_> daftykins: shit. really? i wasted a dvd for that?
<daftykins> stiv2k_: does that thing have 1GB RAM?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: 2GB
<daftykins> stiv2k_: well you could switch right now if you can deal with the wait and have a fast connection
<reisio> stiv2k_: you can change your desktop after installation
<sagredo> daftykins: any adivce for filestyle type for Extended?
<daftykins> sagredo: i told you what to run, until you provide me with the output from those commands we are not going to progress. i am not clicking your link
<sagredo> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/q1uyCqzV
<Boscop> daftykins: I downloaded the driver from here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true but build fails because there is no source for armv6l. where is that source?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: im reading on google that the nouveau driver is kinda crappy in 14.04 and that installing proprietary drivers will fix it
<daftykins> sagredo: sdb2 is *not* a partition, sdb1 is your /
<daftykins> Boscop: armv6? what device is this? what OS is this?
<sagredo> daftykins: i have to assing one partition to /mnt
<sagredo> and another to /mnt/boot
<sagredo> what do you suggest?
<Boscop> daftykins: raspberry pi, raspbian wheezy
<daftykins> Boscop: right, so that's debian based. this is not #debian
<Boscop> can i use the sources in the arm64 folder?
<Boscop> daftykins: but it also doesn't work in ubuntu
<daftykins> sagredo: no, you're trying to follow instructions that aren't appropriate for your issue
<daftykins> Boscop: sorry, thems the brakes.
<sagredo> daftykins: ok ill start from scratch
<sagredo> daftykins: after a fresh boot I get the following message on startup 'error: invalid arch-independent ELF magic."
<sagredo> Enterting rescue mode...
<sagredo> grub rescue>
<sagredo> i'm on a live USB session right now that obviously works
<daftykins> sagredo: i was really hoping you meant you'd just clean install :(
<sagredo> but when I try to install to my USB drive I get that error
<sagredo> daftykins: yes clean install
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<sagredo> daftykins: this was my first time booting after "installation complete"
<daftykins> hi.
<daftykins> sagredo: ok, any other disks besides the SSD in this system?
<sagredo> daftykins: the USB drive that I'm running on now
<sagredo> 'sda'
<daftykins> that's not a disk and it's not really 'in'
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to tail -f file.txt | grep pattern | tee someOtherfile  And it works fine with grep but tee gives no output.  What am I doing wrong? :<
<sagredo> daftykins: alright, then no
<daftykins> sagredo: what's this machine?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: to the bash channel with you
<sagredo> daftykins: HP m8530f
<sagredo> daftykins: amd64 Phenom I
<frsfett4> I have low volume from my headphone using alc1150 on MSI Z97 motherboard.
<daftykins> sagredo: mm-hmm, and what version is on your flash drive?
<sagredo> 14.04
<frsfett4> ppl
<sagredo> just downloaded today
<frsfett4> any idea?
<daftykins> frsfett4: someone will reply if they know, don't repeat
<frsfett4> I am newbie
<sagredo> frsfett4: turn up the volume in the volume level
<daftykins> sagredo: 64-bit?
<sagredo> frsfett4: or manually using 'alsamixer' in terminal
<sagredo> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> sagredo: i see results of Phenom X4 online
<bubbasaure> daftykins, the hd is an external.
<knightshade> hi
<frsfett4> I already slide the volume to max but it is a alsa issue.
<frsfett4> I reported the bug.
<daftykins> bubbasaure: i don't remember talking to you, to what are you talking about?
<frsfett4> No reply yet.
<sagredo> daftykins: phenom x4 9550
<sagredo> frsfett4: did you try 'alsamixer'?
<bubbasaure> daftykins, this is beldar, I am on my nexus, I had them make a new table and auto install.
<daftykins> sagredo: are you sure that "sudo mkdir /mnt/drive && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive" fails as you said earlier?
<frsfett4> Yes, I can increase a little bit with alsamixer, I set to 150%.
<sagredo> daftykins: let me try
<frsfett4> My sound codec dump shows 2 EAPD node.
<daftykins> bubbasaure: ah roger that
<daftykins> sagredo: so this HDD isn't internal either?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: its not really that slow
<reisio> knightshade: ohio
<sagredo> daftykins: no
<frsfett4> EAPD?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: fear mongerer
<sagredo> daftykins: that worked
<daftykins> stiv2k_: perhaps you just have low standards
<sagredo> daftykins: but what about sdb2?
<bubbasaure> Ah though it was my bad
<daftykins> sagredo: can you stop going on about that :P
<sagredo> daftykins: fine
<sagredo> daftykins: what next?
<daftykins> sagredo: "sudo blkid | pastebinit" and "pastebinit /mnt/drive/etc/fstab"
<daftykins> stiv2k_: btw don't speak to me in that way again, thanks
<stiv2k_> daftykins: lol. i'll keep playing with it and see how i like it. if not i'll switch to LXDE or XFCE. which would you recommend?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: it was a joke man
<daftykins> stiv2k_: don't you see fun is off limits here! :P
<daftykins> stiv2k_: did you fix it then? what's the deal
<m100> Why do Gentoo users get all the fun?
<sagredo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8067224/ ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/8067226/
<daftykins> m100: support question for ubuntu or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<daftykins> hrmm well those match up just fine
<frsfett4> Does ubuntu support NV Geforce 6200? I installed but feel kinda slow  comparing to windows.
<daftykins> depends which Windows
<daftykins> and depends which Ubuntu
<sagredo> daftykins: so do I need to grub-install?
<sagredo> to the new mount point?
<frsfett4> Windows XP and xubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> sagredo: no i doubt that's relevant
<sagredo> daftykins: ok then restart?
<daftykins> you haven't changed anything yet, why would you restart?
<frsfett4> freezing some time
<sagredo> daftykins: what do I change?
<daftykins> sagredo: relax, i'm thinking about it
<OerHeks> nvidia 6200 needs the old nvidia-173 driver .. but it is slow yes
<frsfett4> especially when using chrome.
<daftykins> i really don't get why everyone's so obsessed with chrome these days
<frsfett4> OerHeks: I installed the latest one.
<frsfett4> and I rolled back to Xorg.
<knightshade> Today I found out that the fedora installer is much more clever than the ubuntu one. It first asks all the important questions, then copies the files and everything. The ubuntu installer is like: ask first question, do stuff, ask next question, do next thing, so you have to keep an eye on the screen all the time.
<frsfett4> Install nvidia gfx driver I got splash lost.
<OerHeks> knightshade, does the fedora installer download updates simultanious with installation?
<OerHeks> ;-)
<sagredo> daftykins: Most likely you did not run grub-install to the device your BIOS is actually booting from. Try running grub-install against all drives but *no* partitions and be sure that you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" once you're booted into Ubuntu and select all drives there as well. If you don't do the dpkg-reconfigure step then this problem will return when the grub-pc package is upgraded and /boot/grub gets the new modules wit
<rww> odd, I don't remember that being the case when I installed Ubuntu an hour ago. Oh well.
<sagredo> from gnu.org
<bubbasaure> daftykins, with a bootinfo run on another install the hd was erring so I had them do a new table thinking a auto-install would work, just info, carry on.
<frsfett4> Knightshade: I have never used Fedora. Does Fedora good to install?
<knightshade> OerHeks: I don't remember.
<daftykins> sagredo: ah i didn't see your error messages correctly above, i thought you just got grub rescue and not the elf magic one again.
<sagredo> daftykins: so what do we do dude
<frsfett4> I heard Gentoo is very cool but complicated to install.
<sagredo> daftykins: i need to get grub directed to the right partition
<daftykins> you really are an impatient type.
<daftykins> sagredo: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/drive /dev/sdb
<knightshade> frsfett4: I think it's not much harder to install than ubuntu.
<sagredo> daftykins: Installing for i386-pc platform.
<sagredo> uhm.... wut
<sagredo> why i386?
<daftykins> don't worry about it.
<sagredo> k
<sagredo> Installation finished. No error reported.
<sagredo> reboot?>
<daftykins> first off "sudo umount /mnt/disk"
<frsfett4> Knightshade: Gentoo has to configure almost everything with command.
<daftykins> then shutdown, remove USB flash drive, power on
<sagredo> daftykins: umount: /mnt/disk: not found
<knightshade> frsfett4: That's good if you want to understand how the system works.
<daftykins> sagredo: oh, i forgot to brain - "sudo umount /mnt/drive"
<frsfett4> anyone tried guteprint?
<daftykins> sagredo: see i was testing you! you weren't paying attention! :P
<sagredo> lol
<sagredo> daftykins: alright, trying now
<sagredo> brb
<stiv2k_> daftykins: yes it works fine with the binary nvidia driver
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i did failsafe X session, installed the binary driver, rebooted, worked
<daftykins> stiv2k_: oh right, i assumed you had no idea how to do that since that's why you came in asking
<stiv2k_> daftykins: the computer is only slow when doing its silly 3D effects on the windows. can i disable that?
<daftykins> nope.
<stiv2k_> lol
<stiv2k_> ok
<daftykins> unity is 3D permanent now
<stiv2k_> ick
<daftykins> that's why xubuntu is the better bet
<stiv2k_> XFCE > LXDE?
<daftykins> basically xfce would be the first step 'down' and is, to my tastes, pleasant looking
<daftykins> i find LXDE to be just a bit TOO low end :)
<daftykins> google some pictures maybe, see how you feel
<stiv2k_> ok i will install it
<daftykins> stiv2k_: i'd just grab the meta packages xubuntu-desktop for example then change session at the login screen
<stiv2k_> daftykins: thanks
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i am trying out plex media server for the first time on it
<stiv2k_> the chrome cast support looks promising
<daftykins> err good luck with that :D
<sagredo> daftykins: not quite mate
<sagredo> daftykins: now it's        error: invalid extent.
<daftykins> sagredo: that's all of it, or?
<sagredo> daftykins: yup
<sagredo> error: invalid extent.
<sagredo> Entering rescue mode...
<sagredo> grub rescue>
<daftykins> still grub rescue, or?
<sagredo> daftykins: still grub rescue
<stevendumani> hello ubuntu! I installed a program called "minbar" which i used to use on my previous 12.04 installation, I'm using 12.04 now too but I'm getting this: (minbar:6069): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated I tried reinstalling but no joy... any clue?
<daftykins> sagredo: i'd only be googling.
<sagredo> can someone help me get my grub right
<daftykins> sagredo: damn it i said google it, not blindly ask the channel
<Beldar> sagredo, Can we run that boot script again?
<sagredo> Beldar: sure man
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Sagitt
<ubottu> Sagitt: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> sagredo, ^^^^^^^^^^
<daftykins> whoops
<Beldar> sorry Sagitt
<daftykins> stevendumani: tried a purge reinstall?
<daftykins> !info minbar precise
<Beldar> sagredo, Do you have another usb or cd?
<ubottu> minbar (source: minbar): GNOME Islamic prayer times application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-7 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sagredo> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/SuAMY5PB
<sagredo> Beldar: no
<stevendumani> daftykins I installed and removed it from the software center. is there a way to purge it from the terminal?
<daftykins> stevendumani: "sudo apt-get reinstall --purge <package>"
<daftykins> i think you can combine purge with reinstall anywho
<Beldar> sagredo, The HD is now sda, so it may have been in the last grub loading daftykins helped with. So again run theses commands. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<daftykins> Beldar: did removing the flash drive kill the new configuration 0o
<sagredo> Beldar: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sagredo> Beldar: now what
<Beldar> sagredo, than  copy and paste all this command sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Beldar> sagredo, don't ask now what.
<sagredo> Beldar: done
<Beldar> sagredo, Now this sudo chroot /mnt
<sagredo> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> sagredo, than this grub-install /dev/sda
<sagredo> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Beldar> sagredo, than this grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Beldar> sagredo, looking good just a couple more.
<sagredo> same response
<Beldar> sagredo, update-grub
<sagredo> done
<Beldar> sagredo, all in one copy and paste exit && sudo umount /mnt/sys && sudo umount /mnt/proc && sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts &&  than reboot
 * Beldar prays now, lol
<daftykins> >:D
<sagredo> Beldar: thanks, giving it a go
<Beldar> I'm listening to penn jillette and richard dawkins, it's blasphemy I know
<ObrienDave> and helping? brave man ;P
<Beldar> I think this was all user error in one way or another just an unexperienced user is all
<Beldar> usb boots will switch hd's
<lawltoad> I changed my metacity-theme xml file but ubuntu seems to be ignoring it
<daftykins> probably more likely if someone does it wrong by changing boot order instead of one-time changing boot device
<lawltoad> are logs or somthign I can check?
<ObrienDave> Beldar, i meant listening to penn gillette, richard dawkins and helping LOL
<Beldar> ;)
<Beldar> pennSundayschool.com
<Beldar> off topic warning
<daftykins> doesn't he hang out with Teller anymore :/
<Beldar> Oh yeah, just has other stuff
<sagredo> Beldar: well done
<sagredo> Beldar: ELF magic reconfigured
<Beldar> sagredo, Cool, finally. We all embrace it. ;)
<sagredo> daftykins: I bet your solution would have worked, if I didn't remove the USB drive
<sagredo> Beldar: so in layman's terms
<sagredo> what did you do?
<daftykins> sagredo: could be, sounds like you configured boot wrong to me
<sagredo> daftykins: I didn't configure boot xD
<sagredo> ubuntu 14.04 did
<Beldar> sagredo, I noticed in the script the HD was sda and had you do a chroot, you were actually logged into the install.
<sagredo> so what was going on?
<daftykins> sagredo: you misunderstand, you had to boot the flash drive somehow.
<sagredo> Beldar: grub was just directed to the wrong partition?
<daftykins> perhaps i should've told you to chroot prior to the grub install
<daftykins> i dunno
<Beldar> sagredo, No not sure it was going to the mbr not a partition, we only mounted the partition so we could chroot to it. Sometimes the method daftykins had you do although legit does not work, hard to say really.
<sagredo> Beldar: so grub needed to be directed to the mbr
<daftykins> lol, GRUB always lives at the MBR
<daftykins> you need to do some homework, sir
<sagredo> I don't pretend to put out releases
<sagredo> I just use them xD
<Beldar> sagredo, yeah, here is the chroot page I used save it. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<sagredo> if anything I should report the bug
<daftykins> i'm not sure the package at fault would get fixed
<sagredo> so others are not distraught from using ubuntu
<daftykins> we don't have the source code to sagredo
<Beldar> sagredo, I don;t think there is any bug. When you use a usb booted it will switch the sda and sdb in your case, I think that was waht happened.
<daftykins> honestly? you're the first person i've seen get that, it's mostly EFI issues today
<sagredo> Beldar: good idea with the link
<sagredo> will save
<sagredo> nice to have a solid stable system again
<sagredo> DAT FEEL
<Beldar> I always chroot or use super grub and do it from the desktop
<UltimaKR> Hello, I am trying to use dd to clone a drive but am very new at this...could anyone help me? i ran dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda/diskclone/img but i got the message /dev/sdb permission denied
<sagredo> super grub? o.O
<sagredo> never heard of it
<reisio> sagredo: win32 nonsense
<reisio> UltimaKR: you might need sudo
<reisio> UltimaKR: how big is this drive?
<UltimaKR> reisio: it is 80 gb...trying to clone it to a 160 gb drive
<reisio> UltimaKR: what's on it?
<UltimaKR> for directory do i use /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<reisio> UltimaKR: directory?
<Beldar> reisio, used by Herman who has one of the best overall sites for all kinds of technical fixes, an easy way to get in
<cyclick> is 32bits ubuntu still recommended?
<UltimaKR> reisio: well i mean where i am cloning TO
<reisio> cyclick: only if you don't have a 64-bit proc
 * Beldar waits for smart retort
<reisio> UltimaKR: of= stands for output file
<cyclick> reisio: thanks that is what I was thinking but I just wanted to make sure
<reisio> UltimaKR: what's on sdb?
<UltimaKR> reisio: sdb is a friend's HDD that is messed up because it has 0 partitions and i am trying to mount and clone it
<reisio> UltimaKR: oh okay
<reisio> UltimaKR: messed up in a hardware way?
<UltimaKR> reisio: not quite sure, but it is not really recognized except by one computer as "unknown device"
<reisio> UltimaKR: okay, well
<reisio> UltimaKR: you'll want to do dd if=foo of=bar bs=something to speed it up
<reisio> something being lower than RAM
<reisio> bs=1024M, for example
<reisio> UltimaKR: and if you have trouble, try ddrescue instead
<reisio> UltimaKR: ddrescue -n /dev/sdb path/to/file.1; ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/sdb path/to/file.2
<Aldem> Hi all
<UltimaKR> reisio: im sorry im really new to this...what do you mean by path to file.1
<Aldem> Anyway to install Linux on a UEFI BIOS with Secure Linux ?
<reisio> UltimaKR: well you can clone one disk to another disk
<reisio> UltimaKR: or you can clone one disk to another _file_
<UltimaKR> reisio: And i dont really need to speed it up...i would rather it take longer and do it right
<reisio> UltimaKR: if=/dev/sdb of=/mnt/some/path/you/care/for/filename
<reisio> UltimaKR: it does it right either way
<Beldar> Aldem, Is that a linux release?
<reisio> that is the only purpose of dd, to copy things exactly
<reisio> if it fails you will know it
<UltimaKR> reisio: i would prefer to send it to a file that i can get later
<reisio> UltimaKR: yes :)
<reisio> files are better than disks
<Aldem> Beldar: Well, I'd like to try Ubuntu or Fedora yes
<UltimaKR> reisio: so like i would then type ddrescue -n if=/dev/sdb of=/mnt/??
<reisio> Aldem: secure linux?
<morrowfart> hi all
<Beldar> Aldem, Ubuntu can be installed that is the support here is all.
<reisio> UltimaKR: right, only ddrescue doesn't use if= and of=, it just assumes the first argument is the input and the second the output
<morrowfart> im having trouble with running morrowind on ubuntu with wine
<Aldem> errrr
<Aldem> Secure Boot
<Aldem> Sorry
<Aldem> UEFI Bios with Secure BOOT
<reisio> morrowfart: did you read this? https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1015
<stevendumani> daftykins I tried that but still have 2 problems: if I run the program with sudo it opens but gives the same Gtk-WARNINGs, and no icon in the panel, which means I can't close the program or it will be running in the background, and when I run it as a normal user it doesn't load at all
<UltimaKR> reisio: well i can just use dd regular, but what do i put where ?? is
<daftykins> Aldem: yes, it works out of the box
<reisio> Aldem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<morrowfart> yes i read that
<reisio> UltimaKR: huh?
<morrowfart> didnt help me
<UltimaKR> reisio: i mean where i put of=/mnt/ what goes after that second /
<morrowfart> i get an "Unknown stencil mode format" error
<reisio> UltimaKR: any path you like, that exists
<reisio> UltimaKR: /home/ultimakk/backup.1
<reisio> UltimaKR: /mnt/windows/User/UltimaKR/Desktop/foo.1
<UltimaKR> reisio: ah ok let me try...be back soon
<reisio> whatever you like
<morrowfart> ??
<reisio> morrowfart: the particular wine version can be very important
<reisio> and also the particular game version
<morrowfart> morrowind is the last patched version
<reisio> since some are rated platinum, if you follow any instructions, it should work without issue
<morrowfart> with both expansions installed
<morrowfart> i tried with 1.7.6
<morrowfart> didnt work
<morrowfart> and its rated platinum
<reisio> then you probably didn't read the instructions
<reisio> morrowfart: you've got to click the link
<UltimaKR> reisio: i got an error: reading /dev/sdb input/output error
<reisio> morrowfart: 1.6.1820
<reisio> morrowfart: which goes here: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3383
<reisio> UltimaKR: use ddrescue
<reisio> UltimaKR: and once you're done with ddrescue you can ask #hardware about things like freezing the drive and smacking it, etc. :p
<stiv2k_> daftykins: the icons on xfce are all jacked up
<UltimaKR> reisio: whats the form for that? do i put in 1 line: sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sdb /home/ultimakr/backup.1
<reisio> sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sdb /home/ultimakr/backup.1; sudo ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/sdb /home/ultimakr/backup.2
<reisio> the first tries to grab the data that it can that it isn't getting errors for
<reisio> the second tries real hard, for everything
<daftykins> stiv2k_: pic?
<UltimaKR> reisio: /var/lib/sudo/ultimakr/0: read only file system is what i got
<reisio> UltimaKR: is this an Ubuntu install, or the live image?
<UltimaKR> reisio: this is lubuntu installed from a livedvd
<reisio> UltimaKR: what path did you use? Presumably one to a filesystem that is not read-write
<UltimaKR> reisio: i did in 1 line: sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sdb /home/ultimakr/backup.1; sudo ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/sdb /home/ultimakr/backup.2
<reisio> UltimaKR: is /home/ultimakr/ a real place?
<UltimaKR> reisio: i havent a clue, i just followed what you said lol...ultimakr is what the computer is named so i figured that was right
<reisio> UltimaKR: heheh, okay
<reisio> UltimaKR: you use... Windows normally?
<UltimaKR> reisio: on my main computer yes, but it didnt recognize this drive AT ALL
<UltimaKR> reisio: this is the only one that has even acknowledged it as an "unknown device"
<reisio> UltimaKR: okay, y'know like 'C:\Windows\fonts'?
<reisio> that's a path, on Windows
<UltimaKR> reisio: right
<reisio> in Unix it'd be /Windows/fonts
<reisio> but it has to be a place that exists
<c|oneman> my dist-upgrade ssh session got at the part where it starts asking you questions about configuration files that have changed
<c|oneman> what should I do?
<reisio> UltimaKR: so maybe try instead of /home/ultimakr/backup.1, try ~/backup.1
<reisio> UltimaKR: which will save the file to 'backup.1' in your user's home directory
<c|oneman> got cut off*
<UltimaKR> reisio: but when i go to file manager the default place is /home/ultimakr
<reisio> UltimaKR: hum, must be some sudo nonsense
<reisio> UltimaKR: try it without sudo
<UltimaKR> ok be right back
<UltimaKR> reisio: bash: /usr/lib/command-not-found: input/output error appears twice
<reisio> UltimaKR: what does 'which ddrescue' say?
<et09> i installed libbullet-dev, how would i figure out how to link the system copy with g++?
<UltimaKR> reisio: the one i just told you was without sudo, the other error was with
<lawltoad> How do I strip off the header bar using gtk3 themeing
<reisio> UltimaKR: huh?
<UltimaKR> reisio: what are you asking? the bash error is without sudo, the /var/lib/sudo error was with
<reisio> UltimaKR: 'which ddrescue', it's a command
<reisio> that's why I put it in quotes :)
<Geo> I have a program that overwrites one line to a file regularly... is there a command I can use to continually update to my screen what the contents of that file are? I want to be able to observe when that line changes from 'foo' to 'bar'
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i dont know, only some of the icons worked
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i cant show you a screenshot without revealing stuff
<reisio> Geo: watch
<Geo> watch what?
<reisio> Geo: or a while loop
<Geo> ;)
<reisio> Geo: 'watch'
<UltimaKR> reisio: ohhh....so which ddrescue and nothing else on the line?
<reisio> UltimaKR: right
<daftykins> stiv2k_: edit? ;)
<daftykins> stiv2k_: you said that thing's wirelessly connected, ja?
<UltimaKR> reisio: that did nothing...gave me another command line
<reisio> Geo: watch grep bar path/to/file
<reisio> Geo: or: while(true); do grep bar path/to/file; sleep 1s; done
<Geo> if its just one line, I could cat, couldn't I?
<Geo> or is there some consquence to that
<reisio> UltimaKR: well that is odd, but I'm guessing you don't have ddrescue installed, sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<reisio> Geo: no particular consequence
<reisio> Geo: tail -f might even work
<reisio> dunno
<Geo> ok, thank you
<Geo> have a good night
<reisio> nope, tail doesn't work :)
<UltimaKR> reisio: this is even odder: 2 errors: sudo: unable to open /var....input/output error
<reisio> UltimaKR: ...kind of sounds like _your_ hard disk is failing :p
<UltimaKR> reisio: and sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/apt-get: input/output error
<UltimaKR> reisio: which hard drive though
<reisio> UltimaKR: the one your OS is on
<UltimaKR> reisio: does this possibly have anything to do with lubuntu 12.10?
<reisio> UltimaKR: nope
<reisio> UltimaKR: run 'cd' first, then sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<stiv2k_> daftykins: yes it is
<UltimaKR> reisio: and do you mean the one lubuntu is on, or the one im trying to get stuff off?
<UltimaKR> reisio: cd to where?
<reisio> UltimaKR: both
<reisio> UltimaKR: just 'cd'
<TJ-> reisio: "tail -F -s 2 /tmp/test" will work for a file being truncated and rewritten
<daftykins> stiv2k_: mmm that's a pain, really i'd have just purged ubuntu-desktop and installed xubuntu-desktop after, but that's awkward with wifi
<daftykins> well not purged ubuntu-d, just remove
<UltimaKR> reisio: no difference
<reisio> TJ-: sounds like GNU bloat :D
<stiv2k_> daftykins: my internet is pretty fast
<stiv2k_> can i have it auto login to xfce
<reisio> UltimaKR: well i/o errors are bad
<daftykins> stiv2k_: right, but to login at a TTY and remove ubuntu-desktop, you lose wireless connection
<UltimaKR> reisio: So i see lol
<reisio> UltimaKR: see if anything changes if you disconnect the broken drive
<stiv2k_> daftykins: why
<UltimaKR> reisio: LOL the entire computer just rebooted
<evil_dan2wik> Is it safe to change my wifi card with my computer on?
<evil_dan2wik> laptop*
<daftykins> stiv2k_: sorry but i'm off the clock now, download xubuntu and burn another DVD to make life easier
<reisio> UltimaKR: okay
<jorge2> is last.fm powered by gnu fm?
<reisio> UltimaKR: then you were obviously using the OS on the "broken" drive
<daftykins> unless someone else wants to assist
<reisio> UltimaKR: can you not tell the difference between your friend's OS and your own? :)
<reisio> jorge2: nawp
<sydney> daftykins: your off the clock?
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: depends on the type of card :)
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: if it's a card that slides in and out of a slot on the side, most likely yes
<UltimaKR> reisio: my friend has windows so it is really easy to tell them apart :D
<jorge2> what is nawp?
<daftykins> sydney: correct, only without the gramattical error
<daftykins> -typo
<reisio> UltimaKR: k...
<sydney> daftykins: what do you mean by that?
<daftykins> sydney: this isn't English class, this is ubuntu support
<sydney> Iknow,but please say stuff that makes sense. :P
<daftykins> it does make sense, you're the only one asking
<sydney> i drop my case...
<daftykins> good
<daftykins> 'cause i'm off the clock \o/
<UltimaKR> reisio: ok now im really confused because the computer wont boot at all
<reisio> UltimaKR: that'd make sense if your drive was failing
<UltimaKR> reisio: so is one drive screwing up the other or is this pure coincidence?
<reisio> UltimaKR: it's one of those things :)
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Are these drives connected on the same IDE controller, as Primary and Slave drives?
<UltimaKR> TJ- yes, but i was told to unhook the slave
<evil_dan2wik> reisio, the card is easily accessable from under the laptop.
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: underneath a chassis panel?
<evil_dan2wik> yes
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: those are meant to be added/removed while the system is off, but realistically I couldn't comment, #hardware will know
<evil_dan2wik> 2 screws and it is out, but will ubuntu find it after it is chaged?
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Triple-check the jumper settings on the drives, and don't trust the label on the drive itself. Just last week I had exactly the same issue with a drive inserted into my 'caddy' machine for doing data recovery, I configured the jumpers according to the label and was getting disk I/O errors. Eventually I searched the web and found a manual which showed different jumper settings. I changed the drive to match and it worked fine
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: ask #hardware if it's not unsafe, then you can easily test yourself
<UltimaKR> TJ- but the drive that is supposed to boot has not changed, so why all of a sudden can i not boot?
<reisio> jumpers :p
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: no it really really is not safe
<TJ-> UltimaKR: upset the connectors whilst messing with the recovery drive?
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: why would you even consider that?
<reisio> well, given that you have few other options, you may as well assume a magical elf came in and changed your drive hardware configuration
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: If the card is in a mini PCIe slot then in theory that should support hot-plug by default
<UltimaKR> TJ-: the regular one was secured in the driver bay untouched...it is a test computer with no data...should i wipe and reinstall lubuntu, but this time 14?
<TJ-> UltimaKR: OK, have you considered there's a PSU starvation issue going on?
<TJ-> UltimaKR: adding the additional drive could have overloaded the PSU
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, the wifi card is failing but I am not allowed to turn this laptop off.
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: what? why
<Beldar> aware parents is my guess
<UltimaKR> TJ- no i didnt...it was working fine before...what would that have to do with boot failure though? the comp turns and shows bios
<TJ-> UltimaKR: I'm thinking of scenarios that can account for your reports. If the PSU is failing maybe when the drives spin up the load is too much. Stranger things have been know.
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Does the BIOS 'see' the drive and report its details?
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, this laptop isn't mine but they said I can't turn it off because of some processing thing.
<reisio> he disconnected the new drive
<reisio> so it's just the original drive now
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: 'they' ? you're making zero sense here
<reisio> UltimaKR: what all do you see when it tries to boot up?
<TJ-> UltimaKR: It could be something as simple as the boot order had changed
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, This laptop isn't mine, I need to replace the wifi card for the person who owns it.
<sydney> What are some usb mini wifi cards that i know will work with ubuntu 14.04 and get pretty good signal,and are cheap?
<evil_dan2wik> They said I can't turn it off.
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: but why :p
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: and somehow they brought it to you with something still running, asking you to perform a job that you can't? this doesn't add up. don't even try it.
<UltimaKR> TJ-: Well something happened...i turned everything off, reconnected everything, discharged the battery (did that first of course), and now it did an ide configuaration thing
<UltimaKR> but now i see secondary 0 and 1 both not found
<TJ-> UltimaKR: check the connections on the motherboard
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, we work near eachother
<TJ-> UltimaKR: and, check the power connectors haven't been dislodged
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: they said you can't turn it off and you said "okay, that seems reasonable"? :)
<reisio> is it top secret why you can't?
<evil_dan2wik> I can ask
<evil_dan2wik> but I said I would try to do it.
<reisio> okay, well
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: Sounds like an initiative test to me
<reisio> you could ask #hardware if it's safe to remove and add cards while a system is running
<reisio> and then you can know the answer beforehand
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: is it a mini PCIe card?
<DaOiSTs> any one know about laptop cameras not being detected on ubuntu 14.4?
<daftykins> no i'm telling you it's not safe
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, yes.
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: Or, does it report on the USB bus?
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, PCI-E
<daftykins> it will go bang.
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: As I already said, PCIe was designed to be hot-pluggable
<evil_dan2wik> ok.
<Beldar> hmm they are smart enough to have a process running but not aware enough on the card.
<evil_dan2wik> Well I guess I will try then.
<UltimaKR> TJ-: just checked connectors and still see "strike f1 to retry boot, f2 for setup utility"
<daftykins> big mistake
<reisio> how's it a big mistake if it was designed for that?
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Well, you've changed something vital
<daftykins> reisio: heh, guess you don't do much hardware
<UltimaKR> TJ-: so what can i do?
<reisio> lolololol
<evil_dan2wik> Wifi card is out, laptop is still responding.
<reisio> way to answer a reasonable question :p
<reisio> evil_dan2wik: I'm sure it'll be a big mistake eventually :p
<UltimaKR> TJ-: this computer was working fine, but once it rebooted, it wouldnt do just that
<TJ-> UltimaKR: figure out what has changed!
<daftykins> sorry but i'm watching a program and it's far too late for me to give you a full explanation
<reisio> UltimaKR: got somethign else you can try the drive on?
<reisio> daftykins: any explanation would've sufficed
<daftykins> reisio: 'ain't nobody got time for that'
<Beldar> reisio, You have nothing to stand on you do it all the time. I'm in their ignore probably
<UltimaKR> reisio: try which drive? both are failing now lol
<reisio> yeah you've only got time to say you don't have time
<reisio> UltimaKR: whichever you're interested in the most
<reisio> Beldar: whose ignore?
<Beldar> the majic elf's
<UltimaKR> reisio: Well in this case I feel as though the normal drive is not the issue, because the computer is having major issues with both secondary drives, too
<UltimaKR> reisio: it says both cd rom drives are not installed, and i never touched them
<reisio> UltimaKR: okay, then it's probably not the drive, which is good in a way
<reisio> if you don't have a backup :)
<reisio> and less good if you do (as drives are cheaper than computers)
<daftykins> he's still dealing with PATA from what i saw earlier, the whole thing should be buried
<UltimaKR> reisio: well either way its not that devastating, im talking to you on my main computer, and there is another one sitting next to the one we are working on
<reisio> UltimaKR: heheheh
<reisio> UltimaKR: okay, so, you could just try the ddrescue stuff from one of those, then
<UltimaKR> reisio: this time the lubuntu dvd booted, so i am going to do a fresh install and replace 12.10 with 14
<TJ-> UltimaKR: Have you damaged some pins on the IDE connectors?
<UltimaKR> reisio: I cant do that stuff on the other one, it only takes SATA drives
<UltimaKR> TJ-: no i havent, especially not on the cdrom drives
<reisio> UltimaKR: good times
<reisio> ata<->usb adapters/enclosures are maybe $20
<reisio> handy to have around
<UltimaKR> reisio: interestingly, i have the sata/ide to usb adapter, but the other computer couldnt recognize the broken drive from the start
<evil_dan2wik> Well anyway, I connected the new wifi card and the laptop turned off, and then the wifi card burst into flames.
<reisio> UltimaKR: problems :)
<Beldar> oh my
<evil_dan2wik> It blew off the metal cover and dropped out a few small microchips.
<Beldar> 2 points daftykins
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> lol one of the kings of offtopic samthewildone
<Beldar> never helping just taking
<daftykins> \o/
<jorge2> how do I encrypt my ram and swap? and how do I disable hibernate?
<OerHeks> ram encryption, no such thing :-D
<Beldar> jorge2, Hibernate is off, if you encrypt the HD the swap is to.
<jorge2> there is for swap why not ram too?
<samthewildone> Beldar, :D
<samthewildone> Beldar, I just keep forgetting to add that channel to favs
<Beldar> samthewildone, Ah, my mistake.
<jorge2> I just have my home folder encrypted Beldar
<Beldar> jorge2, Than swap should be.
<UltimaKR> reisio: well the new lubuntu install is going smoothly...not certain i want to stick the other drive back in lol
<reisio> :p
<jorge2> how can I know for sure is there a command? Beldar
<Beldar> well the Os encrypted is anyway, look in gparted
<Beldar> jorge2, NOt sure I never encrypt
<UltimaKR> reisio: if this install works to completion, i may just ask my friend what on earth is on that drive...pay $10 to buy another off ebay
<reisio> jorge2: there's no need to encrypt ram, it'd be full of encrypted information
<Beldar> probably a fstab notation a live would shoe it as unallocated jorge2
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<OerHeks> when your /home/  is encrypted, swap is turned off, AFAIK
<MavKen> is swap cleared on reboot?
<TJ-> OerHeks: encrypted home doesn't affect encrypted swap; both are there
<jorge2> not sure if I am going to use swap next time I do a fresh install
<jorge2> I monitor system resources on many linux systems and I never had to use the swap partition
<evil_dan2wik> So it looks like the laptop is still fine, the hot plug of the new wifi card must have triggered the card to explode.
<reisio> nice
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: Did you insert it with fingers on tracks, or without keeping it aligned in the slot as it was pressed down into flat position? It sounds like you shorted out the power and ground rails
<evil_dan2wik> Just some scorched motherboard traces.
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: i feel like you're not being honest
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, I made sue it was aligned.
<evil_dan2wik> I can take photos if you want.
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: Well, I wish I could make mini PCIe cards spontaneously combust! I've never had a problem in years of hot-plugging
<daftykins> it was ridiculous of you to advise such a needlessly risky activity
<daftykins> all for a sake of impatience
<daftykins> however i still don't fully believe this conversation :P
<UltimaKR> Whoa I go for 5 minutes to fresh install lubuntu and i miss an explosion?
<TJ-> daftykins: same here, but its an entertaining idea... now if we can just write malware  to cause Wifi cards to reset and hotplug themselves...!
<daftykins> -_-
<OerHeks> grinn "wifi - don't try this @home"
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: awaiting pics
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, booting phone.
<daftykins> evil_dan2wik: do you have to hand-crank it maybe?
<evil_dan2wik> NO.
<evil_dan2wik> sry caps
<evil_dan2wik> I took the photos but the phone keeps turning off.
<evil_dan2wik> I'll let it charge.
<evil_dan2wik> Sorry this is taking so long.
<daftykins> nah you're just a liar, it's ok
<daftykins> g'bye then
<UltimaKR> whats going on here? what exactly exploded or didnt explode
<daftykins> UltimaKR: general chat is verboten.
<UltimaKR> then why do i see so much of it
<UltimaKR> with you at the center, i might add
<OerHeks> evil_dan2wik, before you can file a bugreport, you must try to reproduce the situation
 * TJ- guffaws :)
<daftykins> UltimaKR: i would recommend you don't argue
<TJ-> Much as I'd like to stay and see the photos, I have to go patrolling for a missing Husky
<daftykins> it'll put you in the naughty corner
<daftykins> TJ-: good luck sir
<UltimaKR> daftykins: Who are you exactly? I'm 100% on evil's side now
<daftykins> UltimaKR: doesn't the name badge explain all?
<UltimaKR> Thank you very much to TJ- and reisio! Helped me learn a lot tonight.
<daftykins> honestly users these days.
<samthewildone> TJ-, sup
 * samthewildone throws TJ- a ice cold beer
<TJ-> g'morning/g'night/g'riddance :)
<hank1to> hello
<hank1to> how to network home
<evil_dan2wik> daftykins, got a place I can upload to? Imgur isn't accepting the images.
<samthewildone> evil_dan2wik, got  a google account ?
<evil_dan2wik> Yes.
<samthewildone> use google drive and place in your public folder
<samthewildone> like this
<samthewildone> evil_dan2wik, http://goo.gl/ebQZFl
<TJ-> Did I miss the photos?
<samthewildone> TJ-, back so soon
 * samthewildone picks up his baseball bat
<shadaloo> anyone know where ubuntu mounts my iphone?
<Wug> gedit is livelocking when I open files and it is the most goddamn annoying thing
<TJ-> Yeah, and celebrating. I went to get the dog-leads and noticed the bowl left out in the yard was empty... the Husky had returned... after 6 hours (she opened a gate at 11pm)
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, uploading it now.
<orb> Using iphet, shadaloo?
<Beldar> shadaloo, Should show in home side panel, maybe media other wise.
<samthewildone> shadaloo, doesn't a dialog pop up ?
<shadaloo> hey Beldar
 * samthewildone runs from Beldar 
<shadaloo> I'm trying to access this location afc://5913d28f292300e02731b57fc992148fc80d1be7:3/org.videolan.vlc-ios
<shadaloo> if that makes sense?
<evil_dan2wik> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qtUORxzq9jSUkzVVJhRHg3S28&usp=sharing
<evil_dan2wik> there we go.
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, daftykins
<shadaloo> samthewildone: yeah i can access the files in nautilus but I want to access them from the term
<samthewildone> oh like mnt/
<shadaloo> right
<shadaloo> mnt is empty
<samthewildone> media ?
<samthewildone> "/media"
<shadaloo> only USB drive is listed
<shadaloo> in /media
<samthewildone> damn
<shadaloo> yeah
<shadaloo> no idea what this afc:// means
<samthewildone>  I know theres a cmdline code that lists all connected devicess
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, you see it?
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: I do, what is the make/model of the PC?
<shadaloo> i guess it's in gvfs
<Wug> is http://us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.8.3.orig.tar.xz 403 for anyone else
<samthewildone> shadaloo, try df-h
<samthewildone> or df -m
<kwerk> shadaloo, can you access http://chrispo.org:5000 from vlc?
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, Acer aspire something
<samthewildone> kwerk, he wants to access via term
<evil_dan2wik> let me get the box
<kwerk> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> I think I knocked off /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ accidentally, but my (64-bit) system still seems to be working... should I reinstall anyway or what?
<Tex_Nick> shadaloo: if you can see the directory in nautilus ... try dragging it into the teriminal window ?
<Tex_Nick> terminel*
<shadaloo> terminal* ;D
<shadaloo> kwerk: what is that?
<samthewildone> term
<samthewildone> Tex_Nick, good idea
<samthewildone> Tex_Nick, simple yet effective.
<kwerk> My living room.
<shadaloo> nice Tex_Nick
<shadaloo> that did it, it was in /run
<samthewildone> lemme see
<shadaloo> kwerk: let me try ^^
<Tex_Nick> shadaloo: great ;)
<Wug> who maintains us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<Wug> they need to be shouted at
<jorge2> what is a good tutorial on ssh tunneling?
<samthewildone> COOL
<samthewildone> I see people !
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, Acer Aspire 1830T
<samthewildone> kwerk, im gonna hack your house now
<Wug> jorge2: if by tunneling you mean "running unsecure applications through a secure SSH tunnel", you're going to want to look at SSH's -R, -L, and -D options
<samthewildone> kwerk, watch im gonna hack your lights
<kwerk> uh oh
<Wug> just read the entries for them in the man page
<Wug> (man ssh)
<samthewildone> kwerk, better yet, I'll use your house as a node
<shadaloo> kwerk: yes i am to, lol
<Wug> -R and -L are dumb port forwards, and -D is a socks proxy
<kwerk> oh great
<shadaloo> i think i see you on your pc
<shadaloo> lol
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, anything else?
<kwerk> yeah, it's pointed right at me
<evil_dan2wik> now start twerking.
<samthewildone> kwerk, sit down
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: No, but it looks as if it was already majorly damaged - the entire front chassis/cover is missing (right side of the photo)
<kwerk> heh
<samthewildone> kwerk, blue shirt really
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, it was, yes.
<kwerk> yeah
<kwerk> ok, time to turn the cam the other way
<samthewildone> is it remote from the desktop ?
<jorge2> Wug when you have ssh on a machine if I connect to that machine can I copy files from that connection to the machine connecting to it... also can you do remote desktop via ssh?
<kwerk> is what?
<kwerk> no, it's a box that houses all my media.
<kwerk> and runs that cam all the time with motion.
<samthewildone> oh its motion actv
<samthewildone> nice
<Wug> jorge2: you can run programs remotely with X forwarding (the -X option turns this on) if you have a local X server running (if you're on windows theres xming) but its not really the same as remote desktop.  For secure file transfers over a network, use scp (which uses ssh as a backend).
<kwerk> yeah
<samthewildone> now add a minigun to it.
<kwerk> actually, it can also be seen at http://cam.chrispo.org
<kwerk> if you have vlc.
<samthewildone> minigun + laser to make it a real home defense
<kwerk> in theory. It doesn't always work with everyone's setup.
<kwerk> hmm
<samthewildone> *this plugin is not supported
<kwerk> yeah, i gotta find something better to stream with.
<samthewildone> i have vlc but, probably not the web version
<samthewildone> brb
<kwerk> cheesus, it's a mess in here
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: I can see what you did... it wasn't the connecting into the pcie slot that caused it. On the main PCB at the 'top' end of the pcie card are several power rails and transistors, looking at the adapter card it looks as if the metal RF grounding shield on the underside of the adapter shorted directly to one of those power rails, causing a huge current flow that caused it to go pop.
<Wug> who do I have to yell at in order to fix a broken package mirror
<TJ-> Wug: the mirrors team?
<evil_dan2wik> TJ-, Where did I touch?
<evil_dan2wik> Oh, I see now.
<evil_dan2wik> wow, I didn't even see that there.
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: It's bad design for sure
<TJ-> especially when the adapter has an unprotected metal grounding can
<evil_dan2wik> ok
<evil_dan2wik> But still my fault right?
<artistalobo> hi
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: The thing looks to be a terrible state anyhow, no telling if something wasn't out of place to cause that. You said the previous adapter was faulty, with the damage I can see, I wouldn't be surprised if it extended to affecting that slot
<botnut> hi all
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody know how to report bug for gitk, a GUI manager for git?
<jellow> hello botnut
<Malsasa> I mean, what is the official site? Or the email? I can't find them on manpage or by googling.
<Beldar> !bug | Malsasa Be sure it's an actual bug
<ubottu> Malsasa Be sure it's an actual bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<botnut> anyhow have issues running ubuntu 14.04 desktop in vmware player on a high dpi screen - i.e. 3200x1800?
<TJ-> Malsasa: see http://git-scm.com/community
<botnut> running into a lot of issues and cant figure out how to resolve it
<Malsasa> TJ-: thank you so much.
<Malsasa> Beldar: thank you.
<botnut> ive been the same vm for a long time now - and just upgraded my laptop
<botnut> since its a vm - i justcopied it over thinking everything would be fine -
<botnut> but the high res threw everything off - and now - get an error every time i boot
<TJ-> evil_dan2wik: This is what it *should* look like http://www.notebookreview.com/picture/?f=55359
<botnut> anyone?
<Beldar> botnut, Virtualbox?
<botnut> vmware
<botnut> i get the error and one thing i notice
<botnut> i cannot switch themes
<botnut> it  wants to stay on ambiance
<botnut> if i switch to radiance - it only partially switches it over
<Beldar> botnut, I would try #vmware
<botnut> well its not vmware
<botnut> i created a new vm - fresh install
<botnut> and there is no problem
<botnut> the fresh install works great
<botnut> i can switch themes and do what i want
<botnut> on the old vm - it wont budge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey when my computer shuts down, the internal clock resets and gives me errors; can this in any way be related to the kernel/operating system?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I need to make sure this is not a software fault before I ask for a warranty.
<Nexuus> sounds like you've got a bad battery in your machine Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nexuus, that is what I think. I let my computer run on a low battery, and it shut down; this is when the problems started happening.
<Nexuus> are you on a laptop?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nexuus, yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nexuus, care to guess which one ^_^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<Nexuus> you have the battery...but then there's also a small battery that's on the motherboard...
<botnut> beldar - ive spent a lot of time looking around and some people have reported the same - even without virtualization
<Nexuus> it sounds like that's the one that's probably bad.
<botnut> its related to the high dpi screen - 3200x1800 rez
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nexuus, yah that was my assumption too; but I have another strange problem
<samthewildone> opps
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when my computer is on battery, and I plug in my adapter, this causes the laptop to reboot.
<samthewildone> kwerk, still hosting your life ?
<kwerk> oh, i just forget the camera is there.
<samthewildone> Akiva-Thinkpad, common
<botnut> akiva - assuming this is a thinkpad - sounds like a power / battery issue
<samthewildone> Akiva-Thinkpad, what happens ... as soon as the government notice that your trying to juice up your laptop the short the power so they can insert a trojan
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<botnut> akiva - i do know - that lenova has a some firmware fixes for their batteries and power issues - might want to check their support site for that
<kwerk> i've discovered colloquy-mobile and znc are a winning combination.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> botnut; that is very helpful
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thank you
<vijai> Hello
<vijai> need some help
<vijai> I have windows 8.1 and installed ubuntu 12.04 for dual boot
<vijai> but while installing ubuntu, it says removing conflicting os and installs grub
<vijai> after  that, I'm not able to boot into win 8.1 at all
<vijai> if I select 8.1, it goes back to grub
<Beldar> vijai, In the ubuntu terminal run sudo parted -l and pastebin all the results
<vijai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8068445/
<vijai> sdb is where both os is installed and also the bootloader
<Beldar> vijai, I see 5 ntfs partitions, including 3 in an extended, so in a cursory glance it looks like W8 is probably still there, not sure of a fix is all. I wondered from your description if it was over written.
<Beldar> 6 ntfs actually
<vijai> No, the sda is my storage hdd
<vijai> I always have sda removed from mobo while installing os
<vijai> sdb is my ssd
<vijai> and no os resides in sda
<Beldar> !bootinfo | vijai, run this script and pastebin the output.
<ubottu> vijai, run this script and pastebin the output.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> vijai, Did you resize W8 with ubuntu on the install?
<vijai> nope
<vijai> I installed windows first
<vijai> used windows to repartiton
<vijai> left 40 odd gb for linux as unpartitioned
<vijai> then installed ubuntu in it
<kwerk> seems that usually has worked for me in W7
<Beldar> vijai, Good, did you reboot it for the auto chkdsk?
<Beldar> before installing ubuntu
<vijai> I couldnt get past grub to do any checks on windows
<Beldar> vijai, Before the ubuntu install.
<vijai> yeah... installed windows, booted it, installed updates
<vijai> then only ubuntu
<vijai> infact was working on it for like 4 hours or so
<Beldar> vijai, When you resized W8 did you reboot it to make sure it was still working?
<vijai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8068498/
<vijai> boot info pastebin
<Beldar> vijai, When you resize windows it often does an auto chkdsk, that is the question.
<vijai> I did not resize windows during ubuntu install at all
<vijai> I installed windows 8.1 during when i did remove linux partition
<TechCel> how can I check when the last updates were run? I'm having a production issue and nothing seems to have changed...
<vijai> then booted to win 8.1, updated it successfully
<vijai> then installed linux in the deleted partition formatting it to ext4
<Beldar> vijai, You seem to not understand, however you put grub in the windows boot. Open windows from ubuntu, in the search type grub and any that comes up delete. Be sure the search is in windows.
<vijai> sorry, I seem not to understand
<vijai> open windows from ubuntu?
<vijai> how?
<Beldar> vijai, look on the bootscript at sdb1 the boot partition notice the grub there, this can be cleaned out if you can open it. Or you can move the boot flag to sdb2 and run some commands from the W8 disc booted to a terminal.
<kwerk> that seems like a lot of partitions
<Beldar> vijai, In ubuntu you would see W8 in the sidebar, however probably not the boot partition, so we might just have to boot the windows disc and run the commands, I can give them to you to have and run.
<vijai> I tried fixing mbr once from windows disc
<vijai> it said success
<vijai> but no real success
<Beldar> vijai, That wont fix grub in your boot partiton.
<TechCel> anyone here familiar with HAProxy?
<vijai> ok... What I do now to fix?
<Beldar> vijai, Install gparted in ubuntu and open it.
<Beldar> vijai, we are going to make sdb2 the booting partition by adding /bootmgr /Boot/BCD to it with the commands.
<vijai> yeah installed
<Beldar> vijai, right click sdb2-mount flags and click boot we want it to have the boot flag.
<Beldar> in gparted of course
<vijai> ok so i right click sdb2 and select boot flags?
<vijai> manage flags*
<Beldar> vijai, yeah
<Beldar> vijai, mange flags then click on boot.
<noidea> what is a good option to transfer files and folders to another hdd with a progress bar?
<Beldar> manage*
<vijai> done
<vijai> next?
<Beldar> vijai, So now sdb2 is the boot partiton it will show up in the terminal you ran in before on the windows disc, here is the link for your commands. http://pastebin.com/75DTPAui
<vijai> ok so after I do that, I reinstall grub?
<Beldar> vijai, You may need to run after all this is done if windows just does not boot sudo update-grub in ubuntu. No this will not overwrite the mbr.
<vijai> oh... ok... thanks :)
<vijai> will try now
<Beldar> vijai, Cool, Do not remove sda1 it will be useless, but just leave it is all.
<Beldar> sorry sdb1
<e1e> hi
<jorge_> hola
<vijai> ok.. thank you beldar :)
<Beldar> vijai, You should be set, I have to take off in about 5 minutes for about a half hour is all to do  short job I do.
<Beldar> no problem
<jorge_> i don't understand ubuntu
<Beldar> vijai, I will be back by 45 min from now if there is an issue.
<sandrodz> Hello, is there anyone experienced with charybdis IRC server here? Nobody seems to know anything :|
<rww> sandrodz: ask #atheme on irc.atheme.org?
<evil_dan2wik> kwerk, turn the lights back on.
<trijntje> Hi all, I have two folders of around 80 GB each and I want to see the differences between them. Is there a tool that can do this or are the folders too big?
<bobfox> trijntje: use diff.
<bobfox> diff -r dir_1 dir_2
<Tex_Nick> ^^
<trijntje> bobfox: cool, thanks
<bobfox> trijntje: np
<evil_dan2wik> I need to kill wget with 1 command.
<evil_dan2wik> how do i do this?
<bobfox> sudo killall wget
<evil_dan2wik> I can't sudo
<KindOne> then do it without
<bobfox> ^^
<Guest98355> isit possiable to recover data frpm a harddrive thats been formated
<trijntje> Guest98355: if you are lucky, yes. You can use testdisk
<trijntje> ok, new question, since that folder diff is massive. Is there a tool to subtract one directory from another. Meaning: I want to remove from folder A every file that is also present in folder B
<trijntje> that way, I can just use nautilus after running it to check out any files that are unique to folder A, and decide if I want to keep them or remove them
<codehacker> #codechef
<shadaloo> d00ds
<shadaloo> im trying to get 'hide all normal windows' to minimize all
<shadaloo> but nothing is happening
<shadaloo> ideas?
<Beldar> shadaloo, move them around and make sure a popup is not hiding behind them.
<atomic_> hello, i have installed ubuntu on a laptop but on boot GRUB does not show any entries like i'm used to. the system boots fine though
<bekks> atomic_: So which entries does grub show then?
<Beldar> atomic_, What should you be seeing?
<atomic_> bekks: none at all
<trijntje> atomic_: that means there are no other operating systems installed on your pc, like windows. So grub justs skips the menu and boots straight into ubuntu
<atomic_> Beldar: i thought it would show the memtest entries etc
<bekks> atomic_: For always showing the menu, you have to configure grub to do so.
<atomic_> bekks: on my installation on my pc it does it by default. its not an EFI installation like on the laptop
<atomic_> thats the difference in the installation
<atomic_> so with an EFI installation i have no boot menu by default?
<bekks> atomic_: EFI/non-EFI is irrelevant at that point.
<atomic_> ok
<atomic_> maybe i have to hold shift for loading menu
<bekks> atomic_: Or configure grubv to show the menu by default.
<bekks> -v
<atomic_> holding shift doesnt work
<bekks> atomic_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<atomic_> bekks: ok, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 is set by default
<ahmad> im using ubuntu 14.04 where my .vimrc location
<atomic_> bekks: thanks for the link. so it's just working :)
<OoTLink> would it be more trouble to shrink a linux partition and push it down so I can stick a windows partition on a machine
<OoTLink> than it would to just redo the machine with a split partition and then reinstall?
<Beldar> OoTLink, You want windows at the front of the HD
<bekks> OoTLink: Could you rephrase that please - what are you tryong to do, and which errors do you get?
<sagredo> hi dudes
<sagredo> i just got my grub fixed and first restart i'm stuck at "grub>"
<sagredo> not loading kernel
<sagredo> any ideas?
<OoTLink> beldar: exactly, bekks: my bro has a thing for tv dongles that don't work very well on linux
<OoTLink> and thus I'm going to put a fairl ylocked down windows partition on his machine
<OoTLink> just debating reinstalling from scratch with a proper partition scheme, or banging what he has out into that
<sagredo> Beldar: haaalllp
<sagredo> Beldar: first restart I'm stuck in grub console
<bekks> OoTLink: Are you saying "I am either installing from scratch or clone an existing installation into a partition"?
<OoTLink> bekks: his machine already has ubuntu on it, and some stuff I'd rather not go through the trouble of backing up and putting back on
<OoTLink> it's not irreplacable, in fact I have his 60gb of crap on an external
<OoTLink> I just don't wanna transfer it off/back again
<Beldar> sagredo, What happened between it working and thr reboot?
<Beldar> the*
<sagredo> Beldar: I tried to install dnscrypt-proxy
<sagredo> that's all
<sagredo> installed libsodium
<sagredo> Beldar: any ideas for a quick fix or do I have to follow the link you gave me earlier?
<Beldar> sagredo, I would use the chroot I gave you yes the link, do you understand it?
<sagredo> Beldar: somewhat :s
<sagredo> Beldar: i'll give it a go solo
<Beldar> sagredo, When you see sdX that is just the HD so if sda it is sdX = sda if you see sdXX it is the hd and the partition, like sdXX = sda1
<sagredo> Beldar: right
<Beldar> sagredo, If you get it fixed and booted run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<lastnode> hllo friends
<lastnode> *hello
<Beldar> sagredo, You had two HD's are you having the HD with ubuntu read first in the bios, that may be asll that is wrong.
<Beldar> all*
<sagredo> Beldar: I did manually set the HD group to first boot position
<sagredo> but I entered the boot menu at boot
<Beldar> sagredo, HD group, is that the HD ubuntu is on?
<sagredo> and manually selected the usb drive
<sagredo> not the disk
<sagredo> so not sure why it would interfere
<Beldar> sagredo, YOu are not making sense, that is an internal HD right?
<OoTLink> screw it
<OoTLink> I'm going to nuke and repave
<OoTLink> too much trouble
<OoTLink> hehe
<sagredo> Beldar: no
<sagredo> Beldar: external USB
<sagredo> Beldar: and i have a USB thumbdrive that I'm on now doing the rescue from
<sagredo> brb
<Beldar> The 500 gig HD is a external using a usb?
<sagredo> done with the fix
<sagredo> Beldar: yessir
<sagredo> brb
<Beldar> they said it was an external than an internal now it's an external again, geez
<Beldar> no wonder they have issues, not a clue
<sagredo> Beldar: yup, working again
<sagredo> at least I know how to temp fix it
<Beldar> sagredo, Ubuntu on an external is not an ideal use, that may be the issue, hard to say really.
<sagredo> Beldar: i've had good luck in the past
<sagredo> who knows
<fahad3mi> hi
<farbod> fahad3mi:hi
<alfonsojon> So I did some digging to find out why Spotify holds up logout
<alfonsojon> Turns out Spotify for Linux doesn't listen to SIGQUIT (CTRL + \), meaning it doesn't close cleanly on a logout.
<alfonsojon> Meaning it waits for 30-60 seconds, not sure how long, then force kills with SIGINT. I made a forum post on the Spotify community for it here: http://goo.gl/kxU4D2
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Why does the Ubuntu SDK tell me, “do not use comma expression”, and what should I use instead?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this is for qml properties
<afrokarlsson> in ocean is rock like a cross, and people carry crosses because that rock afraids humans from see to inner land
<jevta> neko ko govori srpski?
<eeee> !rs | jevta
<ubottu> jevta: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<arianit> hi, my 14.04 system is hanging randomly, event after it reinstalled from 32bit to 64 bit. it doesn't use a PAE kernel, right? anyway to use a PAE one? It worked without a hitch when I had the 32 bit.
<Beldar> arianit, What desktop and release?
<ikhcszxembe> what is PAE
<cfhowlett> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<cfhowlett> arianit, in other words, 64 bit does not use PAE
<arianit> Beldar, 14.04.1 have tried both unity and gnome
<Beldar> arianit, Have you checked if you swapping when it hangs?
<Beldar> your*
<ikhcszxembe> thx
<et_> not to but in... but when i had probs like that to be honest is was lose ram chips
<et_> loose
<et_> just an idea
<Beldar> arianit, On a spinning HD swapping will make it seem like it's freezing, with a SSD it is hardly noticeable. I woud set the swappiness to 10 and see if this changes the situation.
<arianit> sorry, back from a random freeze
<ikhcszxembe> what does /var/log/kmesg.1 say
<ikhcszxembe> or other files .1 there
<ilk>  Dont get mad, get even!  Our extensive and comprehensive network of bots and socks is powerful enough to punish any group of people! http://server.piratebox.se/phpbb/index.php
<cfhowlett> ilk, take your spam elsewhere. not welcome here.
<ilk> ;o
<ilk> k
<troulouliou_dev> hi how ca n i configure a keyboard layout at boot time under X ?
<legend> I have internet connection on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS using ppp. But don't have internet on my newly bought Android phone. I can connect my Android phone to ubuntu through USB. Is there a way so that i can use Ubuntu's internet on my Android mobile ?
<cfhowlett> !tether
<cfhowlett> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<DJJeff> libvert: XML error: No PCI buses available
<reversiblean> I cant find where the $JAVA_HOME env var is defined. I've checked in files; ~/.pam_environment, ~/.profile, /etc/environment
<marko-_-> hey i'm using chromium on ubuntu 14.04 and i've managed to make it so i can comment by adding exceptions but now i can't see comments. Why is that? It's just loading
<marko-_-> on youtube
<a1ex_> hello o/
<cfhowlett> marko-_-, for help commenting on Youtube, ask Youtube
<marko-_-> there's no youtube channel
<cfhowlett> marko-_-, so you ask ubuntu?
<marko-_-> yeah and chromium
<cfhowlett> marko-_-, look on www.youtube.com for support/help options
<legend> cfhowlett, I don't have Wi-Fi or Bluetooth on my PC. I can only connect Android phone to PC by USB Cable. Can i still be able to use it?
<gothai> Hi.. my name is Chandra, I want some help on ubuntu..
<gothai> is this the right place to ask for ubuntu help
<NGC3982_> This is the fallacy of "Official support" channels on IRC. There seems to be some consensus that one should not engage in anything but the related topic
<legend> cfhowlett, By easytether, i can use  Android's internet on Ubuntu, but not the other way around.
<cfhowlett> legend, and a bit different.  One would think "yes" but I've not seen a way to tether an android device to a computer.  Sorry, but IDK.
<cfhowlett> !ask | gothai,
<ubottu> gothai,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gothai> Thanks, ubottu.. I was running 12.04.01, by mistake I did 'do-release-upgrade -d' and it upgraded to 14.10
<gothai> Is there a way to rollback to 14.04.01
<legend> No worries. Maybe i should buy a wireless router.
<gothai> Sorry, I was running 14.04.01.. And upgraded to 14.10. Is there a way to rollback to 14.04.01
<guest13> hello!
<guest13> I am facing a weird problem, no unity no launcher only wallpaper on screen but in guest session everything working /
<sukanto> Hello fellas!
<sukanto> Can I run the janalyze.jar file without installing the kernel patch as given in the INSTALL.txt of ndt-3.6.5.tar.gz?
<sukanto> i am trying to run the m-lab ndt log files using janalyze.jar
<gothai> Hi, I was running 14.04.01 and by mistake I ran do-release-upgrade -d and upgraded to 14.10 (dev release). Is there a way to rollback to 14.04.01 or 14.04. Worst part is the login screen doesn't have a login dialog box to enter username and password. But through VT I can login.
<sukanto> guys, im new to this
<sukanto> can somebody please tell me
<sukanto> how do i join irc://#m-lab@irc.freenode.org
<Rohan_m> i have problem related to C its a basic problem can anybody help me here (private message as this group does not allows C  problem to be discussed) ?
<johncamelion> can someone help me regarding battery draining issue on 14.04?
<evil_dan2wik> johncamelion, remove battery, problem solved.
<guest13> no unity no launcher in ubuntu 14.04 64bit but in guest session everything working fine.
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I install GTK+-3.0 package? I don't see it in Synaptic.
<tobby11> hello
<laughingtiger> hi
<tobby11> i need help..!
<tobby11> anyone there....?
<cfhowlett> !ask | tobby11
<ubottu> tobby11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IdleOne> tobby11: ask your question and if someone can help they will
<tobby11> acutally i am using xp , and want to dual boot with ubuntu but while disk partitioning i am only getting the whole drive
<tobby11> any1 having idead about GPT >
<tobby11> any1 having idea about GPT?
<djpoo> hi guys i'm looking for help in my ubunutu i have verstion 14.04 lts and i install kali tools and i don't see the manu and no idea how to see the menu of kali would like some help
<ikonia> djpoo: you don't
<djpoo> why ikonia..
<ikonia> djpoo: kali tools are for kali
<ikonia> djpoo: install kali
<djpoo> no
<ikonia> ok, don't install it then
<djpoo> there is kali tools for ubuntu also..
<ikonia> djpoo: from which repo ?
<djpoo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOT8cB0r9cY
<djpoo> check this out..
<ikonia> djpoo: no
<ikonia> djpoo: answer the question
<ikonia> djpoo: which repo are they from ?
<djpoo> hmm i dont remember
<djpoo> how do i tell u this
<ikonia> djpoo: bottom line - want kalitools - use kali
<cfhowlett> djpoo, this ^^^
<djpoo> i'm new with ubuntu
<djpoo> is kali are easy to use or should i use it as vmware?
<ikonia> djpoo: #kali-linux will help you
<cfhowlett> !india | tobby11
<ubottu> tobby11: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<technodict> anyone using weechat ?
<Ririshi> I'm using xChat here
<Ririshi> or XCHAT or however you'd like to spell it :p
<technodict> weechats looking good enuf :)
<Ririshi> Is there any way to turn off join/leave messages in xchat?
<Ririshi> (just got this one :p)
<Ririshi> I'm using ubuntu for android devving and I just started... so my stuff isn't quite set up yet
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, right click on the channel > settings > hide joins and leaves
<Ririshi> cfhowlett, thank you :)
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, happy2help
<Ririshi> err
<Ririshi> Problem
<qiukun> i'm inside a network requiring login on web
<Ririshi> there's no such option in my freenode > settings thing
<qiukun> and if you're not login you will be redirect to the log in page
<Ririshi> Only log to disk and reload scrollback, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, CHANNEL - freenode is the network
<Ririshi> Pardon me cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> :)
<qiukun> this cause the 14.04 LTS installer to crash, give me a black screen
<Ririshi> I like the autocompletion for users :D
<qiukun> it could be solved by unplug the cable
<qiukun> but i think it's awful
<cfhowlett> qiukun, install without network
<cfhowlett> qiukun, talk to your system admin ---
<Ririshi> Yeah. You can update and install pkgs after the installation
<qiukun> cfhowlett: i even don't get a notice from the installer
<qiukun> i don't think this is user-friendly
<cfhowlett> qiukun, it's not an ubuntu problem - it's your network.
<Ririshi> qiukun, the installer has a checkbox to ask whether or not you want to install updates and additional packages before starting the install
<cfhowlett> qiukun, ^^^ true.
<qiukun> ririshi: in fact, even plugged in, the installer noticed that it didn't connect to the Internet
<cfhowlett> qiukun, but if you specify "I have a connection" and you DO NOT have a connection ...
<qiukun> no i choose not to install updates
<Ririshi> qiukun, then you should connect to your network
<Ririshi> qiukun, you can just open firefox before starting the installation and login onto the network
<Ririshi> that way you should have internet and the installer won't complain about you not being connected
<qiukun> ririshi: i think this is a bug. do you really suppose a user to know this?
<cfhowlett> qiukun, file a bug report then.
<qiukun> ok
<cfhowlett> !bug | qiukun
<ubottu> qiukun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ririshi> qiukun, If your network requires you to login, you should first login... The installer can't do that for you :/
<root> hola
<Ririshi> qiukun, and because you have no internet connection (because you're nto logged in), the installer will tell you there's no active connection
<Ririshi> hello root
<Ririshi> or... guestxxxxx
<Ririshi> or manuelito
<eeee> !it | manuelito
<ubottu> manuelito: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<qiukun> ririshi: sorry about my expression. I'm happy about its telling me no active connection
<manuelito> q cacso diche
<qiukun> ririshi: what hurt me is it still fetch something and give me a black screen
<cfhowlett> !it | manuelito
<ubottu> manuelito: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<qiukun> when selecting timezone
<Ririshi> !es | AndersNilsen
<ubottu> AndersNilsen: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> qiukun, you're booting directly to "install ubuntu"?  YOu can choose "Try ubuntu", start firefox and login.  Then run "install ubuntu"
<Ririshi> qiukun, well O,o
<qiukun> in fact, if i didn't kick off the cable by accident, i'll never find this
<Ririshi> cfhowlett, the problem might be an actual bug
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, noted.
<qiukun> cfhowlett: i know i can connect first, my problem is I don't even be warned.
<Ririshi> cfhowlett, it looks like the installer is trying to fetch something without a connection (which the installer knows lol) and then gives a black screen
<qiukun> ririshi: you get it.
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, qiukun that would be ... buggy
 * Ririshi likes to point out the obvious
<OnkelTem> Hi all. How to list packages of a specific architecture using dpkg -l?
<OnkelTem> For example, I want to list 'skype*' package but it prints 'un'
<qiukun> cfhowlett: is a bug report still needed?
<cfhowlett> qiukun, only if you're feeling charitably inclined ...
<OnkelTem> Looks like Microsoft decided to bad Linux users by releasing 4.3 version of Skype which crashes for so many people
<OnkelTem> to ban*\
<llutz> OnkelTem: dpkg -l '*:i386'
<OnkelTem> llutz: thanks!
<qiukun> cfhowlett: well, i'm learning how.
<Guest30661> hi
<cfhowlett> qiukun, :)
<cfhowlett> qiukun, we all are.
<derrzzaa> hey guys, quick question. I'm transferring files off a drive with loads of bad sectors, so i'm coming across some errors.
<derrzzaa> Does the skip all button, skip ALL the files its transferring, or just the ones with errors?
<IdleOne> just the errors
<san_> hi
<derrzzaa> thanks!
<qiukun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357939 the bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357939 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "give a black screen without a internet connection" [Undecided,New]
<qiukun> after two years of university life, my english writing is worse.
<qiukun> why ubuntu hurts me everytime i'd like to try. last time when i press super key, the last appliction on the launcher bar doesn't get a label to switch to.
<qiukun> buggy unity.
<compdoc> I learned to like unity
<enchilado> I used it for a year or so and... well, I didn't really use it
<enchilado> It was there, but I never actually used the dash home thing
<dpy> hi guys
<qiukun> if the bug will not appear again i'll like unity, too.
<qiukun> hi dpy
<dpy> what can be wrong if 'start ssh' shows 'ssh start/running, process <pid>' but subsequent ps axuww | grep ssh gives nothing and no sshd is running (manually running /usr/sbin/sshd works like a charm though)
<dpy> also I can't find a log for ssh anywhere
<Ririshi> Is there anything you'd call the best *forgot this word* (I mean stuff like unity, GNOME, someone think of the word for it for me xP)
<eeee> desktop environment?
<qiukun> Ririshi: windows
<Ririshi> lol
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, DE?  "best" is the one you use
<Ririshi> thanks eeee
<Ririshi> cfhowlett, I use Unity because I didn't change it...
<bekks> Ririshi: There is no "best", since that depends on personal opinions only :)
<Ririshi> I'm really used to windows but I've done some stuff on Ubuntu so I know pretty much how it works x)
<Ririshi> Is any of you by coincidence an Android developer?
<Ririshi> I mean stuff like ROMS
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, www.xdadevelopers.com      is the place for that
<Ririshi> cfhowlett, I know, but I was just wondering
<Ririshi> I shouldn't be in this channel for OT stuff, sorry x)
<qiukun> ririshi: em. people on #ubuntu-cn are talking about sales returning of a router. x)
<bavila> hey guys. anyone using ceph with 14.04.1 ?
<dan00b_river> Hey all, have a stupid question. I have Win7 + Ubuntu 12.04 installed with Wubi on my laptop. Planning to upgrade to 14.04 - Should I upgrade within Wubi or move Wubi to a separate partition and then upgrade?
<bekks> dan00b_river: you cannot move wubi. Reinstalling a clean Ubuntu 14.04 (no wubi) in parallel to your Windows is the best solution.
<k1l_> dan00b_river: honestly i would plan to make a real isntall. wubi will break ubuntu and/or windows in some time so better to make a good cut
<dan00b_river> Sigh, I was afraid you'd say that. Is there a clean way to migrate my data?
<dan00b_river> Also, I made a mistake in the second part of my question. By mving Wubi I meant moving the root.disk to a separate partition...
<dan00b_river> ...using this method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, wubi is not supported on 14.04.  expect pain if you insist on messing with it.
<metalcamp> why is wubi no longer supported?
<bekks> dan00b_river: you cannot move wubi out of windows, you have to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> metalcamp, more trouble than it's worth would be my guess
<k1l_> metalcamp: too much mess with the windows basis
<MonkeyDust> metalcamp  and too misleading: people thought it was a full install, but it wasnt
<dan00b_river> Okay, so the general consensus is I dump wubi like a hot potato. Fair enough. Is there a clean way to migrate my files, settings etc from my existing wubi install?
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, get a USB, copy /home to usb and then copy to your new ubuntu /home
<MonkeyDust> dan00b_river  copy them to a safe place
<dan00b_river> cfhowlett, step 1 of that is already done. Heck, I've backed up the entire root.disk to an external drive, The question is, will it migrate properly to the new install?
<bekks> dan00b_river: It will not migrate at all.
<bekks> dan00b_river: You have to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, I'm with bekks.  assume it will not migrate.  save your essential files and copy them to the new /home.  assume you'll have to reconfigure your settings..
<dan00b_river> bekks, I'm confused. Here's what I am planning to do: uninstall wubi from within windows. Reboot into a Xubuntu Live USB. Install Xubuntu & then copy my /home.
<bekks> dan00b_river: Thats a complete reinstall and no migration. :)
<dan00b_river> Ah, okay. I was using incorrect terminology. My apologies... :)
<k1l_> dan00b_river: wubi got a own uninstall script which makes a clean uninstall. i would suggest to use that
<bekks> dan00b_river: No problem :)
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, 14.04.1 is the current ubuntu release.  get it on torrent. md5sum to verify.  make a USB.  Boot USB.  install.  enjoy.
<k1l_> dan00b_river: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<sydney> Hi everyone,i am having an issue with my laptop. My laptop will randomly freeze,so i switch to tty1 and i get this mesage:
<sydney> No casheing mode page found
<sydney> assuming cashe mode write through
<sydney> But it never unfreezes :-/
<sydney> How do i fix it?
<sydney> Iwill be right back
<dan00b_river> k1l_ Thanks, reading it now. The ISO is downloaded and I'm ready to take the plunge! Wish me luck! :)
<MonkeyDust> dan00b_river  it helps that you're already familiar with the concept and the interface
<verses_> should I really upgrade to 14.04?
<bekks> verses_: Which release are you on, currently?
<verses_> 12.04
<verses_> I always prefer lts versions
<MonkeyDust> verses_  i'm on 12.04 too, it's supported until... i forget when exactly
<verses_> 2018? MonkeyDust
<bekks> 2017.
<cfhowlett> verses_, you machines.  your decision.  14.04 is now at release .1 so the first wave of bugs have been pretty much fixed ... and it is LTS.
<MonkeyDust> 14.04 gave fan problems, my laptop overheated and and shutdown immediately
<verses_> the only problem I face in 12.04 is posed by unity - can't switch to 2D.
<verses_> unity 2D
<cfhowlett> verses_, you can choose other DE 's
<sydney> verses_: lxde,xfce,kde,gnome ect...
<verses_> yes, I have xsession as well as kde and gnome without effects installed
<verses_> xfce*
<verses_> but unity is so cool
<user472259> greetings! i can't get my mouse to poll 500hz. it use to! https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_Polling_Rate worked until recently
<sydney> MonkeyDust: 12.04 will be suported till 2017 :)
<MonkeyDust> user472259  that's an arch link... how is your question ubuntu related?
<user472259> i'm running an ubuntu based distro. the arch solution worked last year
<MonkeyDust> user472259  what ubuntu based distro?
<cfhowlett> user472259, what is the output: cat /etc/issue
<Sven_vB> i managed to fix a crash in update-manager (missing error handling in ubuntu-support-status) on Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS, which is still present in the development branch, so usually i'd open a pull request but they use bzr. is there any chance i can use my git skills to submit it in an easy-to-integrate format? (easier than having to manually apply my patch file)
<user472259> i've tried the other ubuntu specific ones at the top of google, with no luck MonkeyDust. it's mint 17
<MonkeyDust> Sven_vB  are you a developer?
<cfhowlett> user472259, not supported here.  ask in mint support
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> user472259  mint is not supported here
<Sven_vB> MonkeyDust, well, i develop software as part of my job
 * cfhowlett wonders why people users come to ubuntu when their OS doesn't provide support.
<user472259> they aren't that different. i've been supported just fine here in the past
<tuxfan> Hello, what is the minimal space requirement for installing Lubuntu? I can't find the info in the doc;..
<cfhowlett> user472259, nevertheless: for mint support use mint channels.
<cfhowlett> tuxfan, it'll be about 6 gigs
<Sven_vB> user472259, just because some mint problems are inherited from ubuntu, doesn't mean they all are.
<Sven_vB> is there a dev channel? tried #ubuntu-dev but it's empty
<cfhowlett> Sven_vB, #ubuntu-devel
<Sven_vB> thx
<MonkeyDust> Sven_vB  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<tuxfan> Really? I believed that 6Gigs was the requirement for Ubuntu. Isn't Lubuntu a bit lighter?
<MonkeyDust> tuxfan  it's lighter, but not smaller
<tuxfan> Ok thank you very much!
<hultsfret> Hi, I've just installed xubutu 14.04 on a Thinkpad Edge E130, but I have trouble installing my wlan adapter, it's a Realtek:
<hultsfret> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<hultsfret> I can't find info on the net, can anywone point me toward a tutorial?
<cfhowlett> hultsfret, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+RTL8188CE&t=canonical
<felipe__> Hi, Does anyone knows if its possible to create a live (persistent) ubuntu 14.04 USB stick that will work on a macbook pro (2013, retina, ssd) or can point out where I can find information about it?
<morkeleb> Question: Is it possible to get the file explorer in 14.04 (nautilus, I guess?) to behave like it does in Linux Mint? That is, show arrows left of folder names, and let you expand the folders without switching to that folder?
<MonkeyDust> morkeleb  mint uses nemo, it's not nautilus
<arun_> Hi guys how do I convert a Dynamic Partition to Basic in Ubuntu  ?>
<MonkeyDust> arun_  you mean logical to primary?
<enjoi> aloha
<eeee> morkeleb: nautilus does show arrows left of the folder names
<arun_> MonkeyDust: nope, Dynamic to Basic/Logical/Primary
<eeee> ah, you mean like the side bar ?
<eeee> "tree view" ?
<morkeleb> Ah, nemo then.
<enjoi> Hey, I am trying to run a .JNLP file which seems to keep crashing (The FIVE9 Client) to be specific, I am trying to figure out what the hell keeps preventing it from launching but i'm not quite sure on how to get a log on the bugger, any ideas?  (I tried javaws -verbose) but not sure where the log wound up if even it made one lol
<morkeleb> Is it possible to make nemo display the folders like that?
<mishravikas> Hi all, I've just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my dell laptop and I cant enable wireless on it, I guess some driver issue but there are no drivers available for ubuntu 14.04 at the dell support, any help?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | mishravikas
<ubottu> mishravikas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<enjoi> mishravikas, have you tried using the ndiswrapper?
<morkeleb> eee: Tree view, yes.
<mishravikas> enjoi: what is that?
<enjoi> is your wireless usb?
<enjoi> rather, a usb wireless
<mishravikas> enjoi: no it is inbuilt in my laptop
<enjoi> ok, so do lspci and find what type of wireless it is
<dan00b_river> arun_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248 says a windows-based partition manager like Partition Wizard or EaseUS should do the trick, since dynamic partitions are a Windows-thing..
<enjoi> in terminal "lspci"
<dan00b_river> Are you trying to move from a wubi-based 12.04 install to 14.04?
<enjoi> find the drivers for that wireless device and use ubuntu software manager to install ndiswrapper
<enjoi> this will allow you to install the drivers for your wireless (I believe so anyway)
<enjoi> I could be wrong, im giving advice I used in ubu 10 lol
<arun_> dan00b3: ok dude thanks
<mishravikas> enjoi: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6023061
<dan00b_river> arun_: YW, be careful though. That link is 3 years old..
<felipe__> Hi, Does anyone knows if its possible to create a live (persistent) ubuntu 14.04 USB stick that will work on a macbook pro (2013, retina, ssd) or can point out where I can find information about it?
<morkeleb> Hm. No nemo in my Ubuntu 14.04. nautilus is installed and in use, though.
<enjoi> yep there she is mishravikas --> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<enjoi> :)
<eeee> morkeleb: nemo is mint's file manager, it uses what you mean, nautilus is ubuntu's it doesn't, however if you go to the preferences > display > navigate folders in a tree, it does that but itll be in the main folder window, and you'd have to be viewing it as a list
<enjoi> one sec
<arun_> dan00b3: ok man
<mishravikas> enjoi: where do I find its driver? as in the dell support only ubuntu 12.04 drivers are available
<zhi>  
<cfhowlett> morkeleb, fwiw: nemo is in the universe repo
<enjoi> mishravikas, it looks like this issue was solved here :) -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190930
<eeee> morkeleb: i don't think you can have it in the sidebar though, might be wrong
<enjoi> <3
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> when configuring postfix to use saslauthd and pam who creates the file /etc/pam.d/smtp.conf ?
<morkeleb> I found it. It's disabled by default, but can be enabled in Preference.
<enjoi> mishravikas, or you could take the easy way, and download the ndiswrapper from the ubuntu software center and download the windows drivers from here (http://www.driverscape.com/download/qualcomm-atheros-qca9565-802.11b-g-n-wifi-adapter)
<enjoi> hope this helps my friend <3
<enjoi> :)
<mishravikas> enjoi:the earlier link was for ubuntu 12.04
<mishravikas> enjoi: windows driver would work in it?
<enjoi> mishravikas, yes it will, this is what ndiswrapper is for :)
<morkeleb> cfhowlett: Not sure why, but in my recently installed 14.04 64-bit, nautilus is used instead of nemo.
<[Ex0r]> ive got postfix installed via apt-get, and I can't relay mail to remote addresses. How do I change and fix this ?
<cfhowlett> morkeleb, nautilus is default UBUNTU.  nemo is not.
<mishravikas> enjoi: ok nice, and is there something similar for amd graphics card as well? as when I go to additional hardware secrtions and activate proprietory driver for the graphics card I get a black sceen in next boot and I have to delete the driver from the command line mode
<eeee> morkeleb: what cfhowlett meant was that if you want to install nemo it is in the universe repository ( which you have to enable, if you haven't already)
<sydney> Ihave a question My lubuntu install will randomly freeze,and i switch to tty1,and the message: No casheing mode page found, Assuming cashe mode write through.
<cfhowlett> morkeleb, as eeee said.  I could have expressed myself more clearly.  sorry.
<dan00b_river> Impromptu Poll: What are you using? Ubuntu? Lubuntu? Xubuntu? Other? Any specific reason?
<ses1984> i'm getting some really weird graphical glitches in ubuntu 14.04, especially using firefox
<ses1984> if i switch tabs, the firefox window will rapidly flash back and forth between the current tab and previous tab
<yanwei> #new
<ses1984> i tried installing a different graphics driver and that hasn't fixed the problem
<Nexus3> Hello - Is anyone into LAN bonding ?
<morkeleb> No problem. I could've done a bit more research first too hehe :_)
<Sven_vB> anyone wanna submit my patch and take the fame for fixing ubuntu-support-status?
<verses_> yea might but I dont know bzr
<sydney> ses1984:Is it only in firefox,or is it in another browser as well?
<[Ex0r]> Is there somebody here who can help me with a ubuntu-postfix issue im having ?
<verses_> ls
<sydney> ses1984:if it only happens in firefox,you might get better support in #firefox
<ses1984> sydney: firefox seems to cause it to happen the worst/most consistently but it happens in any program, firefox or not
<ses1984> i mean browser or not
<sydney> oh
<ses1984> it seems like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1288747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288747 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[334] Parts of the UI randomly flicker when moving the mouse" [High,Triaged]
<eeee> [Ex0r]: try /join #postfix
<ses1984> well shit
<cfhowlett> ses1984, if it's related to that bug, that bug is still open.  nothing we can do here.
<[Ex0r]> eeee- I did, they told me they can't help because the ubuntu postfix has a different configuration than standard postfix and wont give me support
<ses1984> yeah i just found the bug report
<ses1984> so there are some fixes recommended in the comments but i'm not sure how to try to apply them
<ses1984> i tried downloading the nvidia prop driver, which worked ok, but now i want to switch back to the default and i can't seem to use the software & updates window to do that
<ses1984> under additional drivers tab i can only "continue using a manually installed driver" and other options are grayed out
<sydney> hmm
<kurain> I am trying autopilot, but I can't find the samples showing how to call slots of qt's class
<ses1984> ok here's another question, trying to fix my problem from another angle. it seems like the problem i'm having is some kind of compiz problem
<kurain> I need some help, will some please give me a hand?
<cfhowlett> !help | kurain
<ubottu> kurain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ses1984> can i set up a unity-like desktop without using compiz?
<ses1984> i like the launcher and the i'm used to the keyboard shortcuts
<ses1984> i don't seem to have these problems in xfce/xubuntu but that environment is very different
<Daghdha> Hi, i get http://www.two-sided.com/fifa/fookme.png when i run the upgrade. How SLOW will it be? Because i am rarely on the desktop anyway
<cfhowlett> Daghdha, simple fix: don't run unity.  you have many options
<sydney> Daghdha:its hard to say...
<sebastien_> hi there ! i have a problem with a kernel update, could anyone help me please? :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<morkeleb> Q: In previous versions, I could find this app: System > Administration > Disk Utility   - how do I do this in 14.04, where I have to search for everything? Searching for "Disk utility" in Applications yields nothing...
<MonkeyDust> morkeleb  isnt it called baobab?
<cfhowlett> morkeleb, boot up an ubuntu USB
<morkeleb> ah thanks :-)
<compdoc> morkeleb, I just type 'disk' in the search box and a few things pop up
<Daghdha> ok.. i' just do it
<sebastien_> well i did an update, but it seems that some pakages are broken. some about kernel (linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-generic-pae). I tried sudo apt-get -f install, as the error message told me, but nothing changed
<cfhowlett> sebastien_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> sebastien_: So can you pastebin the entire error message please and provide the URL?
<bekks> !pastebin | sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ses1984> is there any way i can force reset my graphics driver situation to what it would be like in a clean install
<anton> help as anyone got a working smb.cof for plex media server
<sebastien_> well actually i found a french channel about ubuntu, i think it will be easier for me to explain my problem and get help. thanks for all
<DexterSkull> can anyone tell me why does ubuntu show "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /" error while booting?
<iSaleK> Hello guys. I have compiled Wine but now I have problems configuring it?
<iSaleK> I had to recompile wine to apply patch to run Altium Designer. Now compile passed, I have Wine32 dir but I don't know how to configure it?
<DexterSkull> please tell me ehy ubuntu shows this error while booting:"serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /"?
<enjoi> ubuntu! wee WEE!
<enjoi> hehe, sorry I had to
<cfhowlett> !patience | DexterSkull,
<ubottu> DexterSkull,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<trijntje> DexterSkull: because there were serious errors
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, usually a sign of errors
<DexterSkull> ubottu, okay
<Guest19484> brother can i ask u something
<DexterSkull> cfhowlett, of which kind
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, could be hardware or software.
<Guest19484> i just install linuxmint qiana. what does the registration number use for??and how i can get it
<bekks> !mint | Guest19484
<ubottu> Guest19484: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint | Guest19484,
<ubottu> Guest19484,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest19484> yes mint bekss
<bekks> Guest19484: Yes, it is not supported in here.
<cfhowlett> Guest19484, mint is not supported here.  go to !linuxmint-help
<Guest19484> ooopss sory
<enjoi> by chance anyone know how to log an issue in java?
<enjoi> and please, dont tell me to ask in that chan, because I just did
<enjoi> and they just claimed them selves as non tech support
<enjoi> I just want to know how to output a log for this jnlp file fucking up so I can fix it
<enjoi> in ubuntu 14..
<cfhowlett> enjoi, profanity.  no.  stop.
<ikonia> enjoi: there is no need for the language
<enjoi> lol ok
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<enjoi> sorry I live in america, its how we talk
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | enjoi,
<ubottu> enjoi,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> no it's not
<enjoi> you have not been to NY then
<enjoi> =)
<IdleOne> Just stop swearing and get back to support
<ikonia> I know many americans that can talk without swearing - please try better
<cfhowlett> enjoi, follow the rules or get support elsewhere
<enjoi> ok ok, sorry :)
<enjoi> Anyway, is there a way I can output a log file for running a .jnlp file?
<enjoi> This is getting a little frustrating trying to fix
<nsh> how do i make all the fucking cancer fuck off and get an actually utilitarian window manager, xfce4 or something?
<ni1s> I'm running a amd64 system, is it possible to tell Ubuntu to always install a packages i386 version too?
<ikonia> ni1s: that's not wise
<cfhowlett> nsh, stop the profanity.  now.
<nsh> apt-get DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE compviz unity-desktop something something?
<iSaleK> I had to recompile wine to apply patch to run Altium Designer. Now compile passed, I have Wine32 dir but I don't know how to configure it to create c:\ folder and other configuration?
<enjoi> lol
<enjoi> hes from america too I suppose
<Liammmz> Hey guys
<enjoi> heya Liammmz
<enjoi> we're guys and gals in here
<Liammmz> Hows it gonig
<enjoi> (I think)
<enjoi> not bad :P
<[nsh]> don't push your fucking luck, son.
<ses1984> in my software and updates settings, under additional drivers, i see a few greyed options and "continue using a manually installed driver." that's the only option i have,
<enjoi> oh goodness
<enjoi> nsh, its over lol
<[nsh]> again how to remove unity desktop and compviz and install something better?
<enjoi> oh, hes just msging the chan
<ses1984> well, i don't want to continue using a manually installed driver. i want to go back to system managed. how can i do this?
<ni1s> ikonia, im tireed of hunting for the :i386 packages
<enjoi> lol
<cfhowlett> [nsh], you can kicked too.  stop the profanity
<[nsh]> this distraction from my question is over.
<ikonia> ni1s: what do you mean "hunting"
<enjoi> [nsh], look they removed me for cursing too, simply put I stopped
<enjoi> dont be a noob, just deal with no cursing
<enjoi> unless its ncurses!
<enjoi> (zing!)
<Liammmz> Ubuntu is as bad as windows, You must reboot, you must reboot
<enjoi> bad pun? lol
<ikonia> Liammmz: there are certain software components in any os that will require a reboot
<Liammmz> I know that :P
<enjoi> whoa
<ikonia> Liammmz: right, so complaining about it won't change anything
<enjoi> Liammmz.....
<enjoi> you just hurt my feeling
<Liammmz> It might, Ya never know
<enjoi> I love ubuntu
<asshurt> hey guys
<Liammmz> So do I
<enjoi> oh look, his real name!
<Liammmz> O.o
<enjoi> not you
<enjoi> I think thats nsh
<enjoi> lol
<cfhowlett> asshurt, change your nick please
<sydney> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asshurt> why would I change my nick?
<asshurt> it's my handle
<enjoi> asshurt, it goes against our rules of profanity here
<asshurt> my pseudonym
<enjoi> could you be a cool dude and just change it plz man?
<enjoi> only temp while you are in here
<cfhowlett> asshurt, change it or get support elsewhere.
<asshurt> no
<enjoi> well, then bye
<asshurt> i need lunix help
<enjoi> too bad
<enjoi> so sad
<enjoi> go somewhere else
<maiz> how get the cloak as i sing
<asshurt> you're denying me lunix help because of my nick?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | asshurt
<ubottu> asshurt: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<maiz> how get the cloak as i sign
<ikonia> maiz: ask in freenode
<ikonia> maiz: #freenode
<enjoi> asshurt, you know who wont deny you help because of your nick? (google)
<asshurt> maiz: cloak is done
<ikonia> guys, calm down
<asshurt> but i have very specific questions about unity
<ses1984> ok this is really messed up, in whatever driver i have now, i can't ctrl-alt-f# to even get another terminal, i just get a black screen instead
<cfhowlett> are there any ubuntu support issues needing attention?
<asshurt> the greatest wm  ever
<enjoi> well, thats too bad, you wont get help until you change your name
<maiz> wonder then as
<enjoi> plain and simple
<asshurt> never
<enjoi> then bye
<sydney> Asa question :)ndari:just ask your
<sydney> asshurt: Just ask your question :)
<sydney> typo :P
<maiz> please please can you help me
<enjoi> oh, so now you can change the policy
<maiz> with this
<asshurt> so I was wondering why I can't get this site to work on ubuntu lunix http://gnaa.eu/
<cfhowlett> maiz, ask #freenode
<maiz> then how ask
<cfhowlett> maiz, go to #freenode.  ask them.
<enjoi> hm, oddly enough, lightning struck just as you banned him
<sydney> maiz: /join #freenode
<enjoi> that was pretty cool lol
<ikonia> enjoi: it would be really helpful if you could drop the commentary
<ikonia> enjoi: focus on your issue - nothing more
<enjoi> i'm waiting for a reply, nothing more
<enjoi> don't be so uptight please
<enjoi> relax
<enjoi> breathe....
<ikonia> enjoi: please wait quietly then
<cfhowlett> enjoi, stop now.
<maiz> im there on that chanel
<sydney> maiz:ok,then ask your question to them
<cfhowlett> maiz, for UBUNTU support, ask here.
<enjoi> I come here often and help others when I can, I would appreciate if you pull whatever the "eff" is stuck in your "a" today and lighten up, no one likes mods that abuse power because they feel they can rule the world
<fevas4> hey, can anybody help me with an NFS issue? I have two virtually identical shares from the same server to the same client, but after mounting one can only be read by root and the other has 777 perms, here's a few more details (my /etc/exports and /etc/fstab files): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8071710/
<iSaleK> How can I add newly compiled wine as Ubuntu App? So I can configure it with wine tricks and winecfg?
<M1LIAM> Back
<sydney> ttyl
<EmEhRKay> I just setup ubuntu server 14.04 with vagrant/virtualbox and I cannot get to anything that is hosted with it from the host machine. I turned off firewall via ufw, hosted a simple python http server, tired other services. Things are running showing up in netstat, i can even do lynx and bring it up. Am I missing a firewall setting or something?
<cfhowlett> EmEhRKay, if no response here: ask in #ubuntu-server
<EmEhRKay> I’ve set up centos and after turning off its firewall things work as expected
<EmEhRKay> thanks
<bekks> EmEhRKay: Are you using NAT as networking mode for your vm?
<EmEhRKay> bekks: i am
<EmEhRKay> should i change to bridge?
<bekks> EmEhRKay: yes.
<EmEhRKay> ill try, thanks
<ruslan_osmanov> hi, `xev` doesn't recognize Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 (brightness down/up). How do I fix it?
<M1LIAM> O.o I broke it
<bekks> ruslan_osmanov: you cant fix that, because those keys are mapped via hardware directly.
<DexterSkull> please tell me, if you know the right answer, why "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /" error shows up while booting ubuntu. last time i had quit as i had to go somewhere.
<maiz> who helps me
<cfhowlett> maiz, ask your ubuntu question
 * ObrienDave readies the snarky cannon
<DexterSkull> cfhowlett, please answer mine.
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, restate the question ...
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, got it
<DexterSkull> why "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /" error shows up while booting ubuntu.
<maiz> how as I can get the cloak within #freenode
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, I'm in xubuntu but I THINK ubuntu has a smart disk monitor app?  Check your HDD with that
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, if it's a hardware issue, prepare to replace the HDD.
<fabiobik> hello guys. I want to encrypt hole disk using pgp keys. what is the best software to do it?
<cfhowlett> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<DexterSkull> cfhowlett, this i the very first i'm using ubuntu. can you tell me how to use that thing?
<cfhowlett> HDD shows error during boot.  How to check this in ubuntu 14.04?  re: dexterskull
<DexterSkull> cfhowlett, i don't think there's some problem with my HDD.
<trijntje> gnome-disk can read out smart data
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, this ^^^
<daftykins> DexterSkull: well it's best to be sure, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools"
<daftykins> DexterSkull: then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and share the link here
<cfhowlett> !info smartctl
<ubottu> Package smartctl does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> the package is smartmontools.
<bekks> !info smartmon-tools
<ubottu> Package smartmon-tools does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> no hyphen
<bekks> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2+svn3841-1.2 (trusty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<bekks> :)
<sanga> ciao
<sanga> !list
<ubottu> sanga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> you know it's gonna be a great user when the first thing they do is what the topic says not to
<sanga> exit
<sanga> quit
<sanga> !quit
<daftykins> you need a leading /
<daftykins> so /quit
<sanga> 7quit
<daftykins> =|
<fabiobik> cfhowlett, do you use hd encript?
<cfhowlett> fabiobik, no. dexterskull is having the issues,.
<daftykins> DexterSkull: are you running the above...
 * ObrienDave will never understand why people want to encrypt entire drives. smh
<DiegoFernando> Hello
<DiegoFernando> I'm new in ubuntu
<DiegoFernando> I have a problem with compile in codeblocks
<DiegoFernando> the terminal closes too fast
<DiegoFernando> Hello :(
<Ririshi> Be patient my friend.
<ObrienDave> you have been seen
 * Ririshi is always impatient...
<WLM> ubottu
<WLM> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<DiegoFernando> :(
<DiegoFernando> ok i wall wait :)
<Ririshi> semi-self-replicating device O.o
<Ririshi> Ubottu is one of thsoe
<ubottu> Ririshi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ririshi> Intelligent enough, ubottu x)
<k1l_> DiegoFernando: can you describe what the error is or give some error messages?
<Langley> Help, I just installed Ubuntu but on first boot its already dead. "Gave up waiting for root device" and then a looot of stuff
<BammBamm> If i accidentally copy my MBR to an usbsitck how do i copy that back?
<Ririshi> that's something with the bootloader right?
<BammBamm> i think so
<BammBamm> Ririshi: U talkng to me?
<subz3r0> BammBamm: dd
<Ririshi> no sorry BammBamm x)
<BammBamm> subz3r0: not on a linux os
<subz3r0> does not matter
<BammBamm> subz3r0: its window
<cfhowlett> Langley, just for fun, pretend that the error messages you see actually mean something helpful in terms of solving the issue.  Got it?  Good.  Now pretend that no one can read or your mind or see the messages YOU can see on YOUR computer.  So if you don't TELL us the error messages ...
<subz3r0> BammBamm: it does not matter from which OS the MBR is
<BammBamm> subz3r0: SURE, but im pretty sure i don't have a DD command anywhere.
<Langley> Gave up waiting for root device. Commong problems:
<Langley> - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Ririshi> Langley, do you have an initramfs input prompt to type in there?
<Langley> Ririshi: I have, but unable to type anything
<Ririshi> hmm
<BammBamm> subz3r0: if you point me in the right direction ....
<subz3r0> BammBamm: and where is the problem? use a live usb stick
<Ririshi> Langley, just type in "exit" and press enter (no clue if it'll work but just try)
<BammBamm> subz3r0: that stick is 1.0 and sloooooooooooooow
<BammBamm> i have only 3 usb ports
<subz3r0> BammBamm: ...
<subz3r0> #windows
<BammBamm> nooooohoooo
<BammBamm> they are stupid
<BammBamm> all of them
<BammBamm> not kidding
<Langley> Ririshi: Nothing happens
<BammBamm> subz3r0: Their idea of solving problems is: buy a new computer
<Ririshi> Langley,  :/
<subz3r0> http://sourceforge.net/projects/windd/
<UltimaKR> Hi guys...I am trying to retrieve data from a friend's IDE drive, but when I run fdisk it seems as though the drive has 0 partitions. I am told that it does not boot properly, but that it does have data on it. Can anyone help me with this?
<BammBamm> subz3r0: please don't make me go there! ;)
<k1l_> BammBamm: dont use a OS if you dont like how the community runs the support. then please dont force us to make you remind that this is a ubuntu support.
<ses1984> when i hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, i just get a black screen instead
<Ririshi> Langley, Try fixing your GRUB installation using this link: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<subz3r0> UltimaKR: first make a backup of the device. use the backup for invetigating the issue. like clone the disk with dd
<Langley> Error: http://pastebin.com/W9SK6byt
<BammBamm> in general, ubuntus are helpful beyond their os
<UltimaKR> subz3r0: i tried running dd and ddrescue, but each time I got various I/O errors
<k1l_> BammBamm: and this channel is for technical ubuntu support. so please keep it clear for ubuntu users who need help. thanks
<cfhowlett> UltimaKR, i/o = a failing drive ...
<k1l_> UltimaKR: i/o errors mean there is something wrong on the hardware side
<UltimaKR> cfhowlett: I figured as much, but before it completely dies (it powers on and has like a little click as it runs) I was hoping to try and recover stuff
<UltimaKR> k1l: Yeah that is what I assumed, is this a fixable issue or do I tell the friend to spend $10 and buy another drive off ebay?
<cfhowlett> UltimaKR, there is a forensics channel .  for starters, stop using the disk immediately.
<k1l_> UltimaKR: you could try with dd_rescue. but there is some point where the hardware cant even handle that anymore
<cfhowlett> !msg alis *forensic
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UltimaKR> cfhowlett: Oh im sorry I didn't know that channel existed. I am not using the disk at all...I just plugged it in to the spare IDE cable to test ddrescue
<k1l_> UltimaKR: if its important data keep that drive off the power and get a forensics specialists on it. if not: dump it and get a new one
<cfhowlett> UltimaKR, disconnect it until you have a plan in place.  or so says ever factoid I've read on this matter.  trying to find the channel now
<UltimaKR> Alright then, thanks a lot guys. I guess I will tell my friend the bad news.
<cfhowlett> UltimaKR, there are data recovery service$   ...
<ObrienDave> usually very expensive
<c3l> How do I turn off my display (from the command line, it's a laptop), so that it does not reactivate when I press a key or move the mouse (as is the case for "xset dpms force off"). But I want to be able to turn on the screen again from the command line. Does anyone know?
<Langley> Ririshi: That's an insane procedure, I'll try installing it again first..
<Ririshi> Langley, what's so insane about it?
<Ririshi> it's just accessing through cd > install, recheck, update...
<Langley> Long and complicated
<Ririshi> Langley, what are you going to install again
<Ririshi> Langley, grub?
<Langley> I mean that the grub repair instructions are long
<Langley> I'll try reinstalling ubuntu again instead
<Ririshi> Langley, well.. alright
<no_gravity> Hello! In this launcher thing on the left of unity - how can I edit the command that is run when I click on one of the items?
<Langley> Reinstalling didnt help... urgh..
<trijntje> no_gravity: use the program alacarte to create a custom launcher
<fabiobik> hello guys. I want to encrypt hole disk using pgp keys. what is the best software to do it?
<no_gravity> trijntje: i already have a launcher
<no_gravity> And by the way... is there a way to get a taskbar in unity?
<nuby> hey all!
<dannixon> no_gravity: The bar is techically the task bar
<no_gravity> dannixon: ok, but it sucks.
<no_gravity> dannixon: i forced myself to have ubuntu 14 on one of my machines for two months now to see if i get used to it. but it kills me to not have a taskbar.
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  install a DE with a taskbar below
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  LXDE has a taskbar
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: there is no taskbar for unity?
<nuby> does anyone have any tips on how to remap windows_key+left to be home and win_key+right to be end?
<trijntje> no_gravity: yes, but you want to change the command right? So you have to make a new launcher with another command
<no_gravity> trijntje: why can't i change the command of an existing launcher?
<k1l_> no_gravity: the unity launcher shows the opened programs = taskbar
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  yes, but it's on the left and you don't like that
<no_gravity> k1l_, MonkeyDust: ok, so i will have to switch to some other desktop.
<trijntje> no_gravity: you can, its just more hassle. Look for the existing launchers in /usr/share/applications, copy the one you want to ~/.local/share/applications, and edit it to make the changes you want
<k1l_> no_gravity: you are free to use another desktop enviroment. unity will not enable to change the location of that bar
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<arielwinter> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and my Thinkpad x220. The mouse pointer gets jumpy using the trackpad, but I don't seem to have this problem on other distros and Xubuntu right out of the box. Anyone knows a solution to this?
<no_gravity> trijntje: there is nothing in /usr/share/applications/
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: no_gravity that is the new version of that desktop compariosn: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<no_gravity> trijntje: oh, there is...
<Langley> How do I know the name of my root partition?
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  looks great
<OerHeks> k1l_, nice overview
<no_gravity> So whats a gnome2 like DE? cinnamon?
<trijntje> Langley: what do you mean with name of the root partition
<m100> no_gravity: MATE
<Langley> trijntje: I need to do a "$ sudo fsck /dev/sda5" but replace sda5 with whatever my root partition is
<no_gravity> m100: its not in the repos, right?
<k1l_> no_gravity: cinnamon or mate from the mint community. but honestly both got some real issues and i would suggest to take a look at lubuntu
<trijntje> Langley: type mount in a terminal
<OerHeks> no_gravity, mate is removed in 14.04 but will return in 14.10
<trijntje> check the line that has / as mountpoint
<fevas4> Hi, I have an issue with NFS. I have two virtually identical shares from the same server to the same client. However after mounting, one has perms 777 and the other 000, I want non-root to be able to read both. Here's a few config details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8072202/ - Anybody have any ideas as to what might be causing the different perms?
<Langley> Guess its sdb1 then..
<no_gravity> k1l_: so how can i switch to mate or cinnamon in ubuntu?
<k1l_> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<k1l_> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  install it, logout, switch, login
<m100> I think you need a PPA
<Langley> How do I unmount it?
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: how do i install it?
<Langley> Nevermind..
<m100> no_gravity: Google MATE desktop.
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: something like "deb http://repo.mate-desktop.org/archive/1.8/ubuntu trusty main" and then apt-get it?
<k1l_> no_gravity: cinnamon got removed from the ubuntu repos due to issues with the gnome base
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  if it's in the repos: with apt-get, otherwise you need a ppa or so
<trijntje> Langley: you cant unmount /, you'll have to start from a live usb/dvd to check root fro errors
<k1l_> !info mate-desktop | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<trijntje> Langley: unless its possible to check a partition while it is in use, but I don't think thats possible
<no_gravity> k1l_: what does that mean?
<k1l_> no_gravity: mate is in the repos. cinnamon got kicked.
<no_gravity> k1l_: ok, so how do i install mate?
<Langley> trijntje: It was from a live USB. Restarting now to see if it fixed it
<k1l_> install that package i linked
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<no_gravity> k1l_: you linked something?
<Langley> Nope, it didnt..
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: ok, will try that.
<k1l_> no_gravity: "<k1l_> !info mate-desktop | no_gravity "
<turbidity> hello people, can you recommend me a web browser on ubuntu, aside from firefox?
<k1l_> if you demand things like you did i expect you to at least keep up with the ansers given
<no_gravity> k1l_: i dont understand that. i understand "apt-get install mate-desktop" though. so i will go with that.
<k1l_> turbidity: there are several, did you try chromium
<winem> turbidity: try midory if you are just looking for a simple web browser without tons of useless add ons and other overhead
<winem> sorry, midori
<turbidity> k1l_ I had frequent freezes as I used chromium, so deinstalled it
<winem> it uses duck duck go as default search engine :)
<turbidity> I dont know it had to do with it, though. but the freezes are less now
<turbidity> winem, I'd used midori a long while ago, last time it crashed very often, and I deinstalled
<knightshade> What's wrong with Firefox?
<turbidity> knightshade, do you refer to my question?
<knightshade> Yes
<winem> I didn't even know that it's able to crash... lots of crashes on different browser (chromium, midori) sound like you have an issue with some other hard-/software or you should visit other websites...
<turbidity> firefox I already use. I mean to install a second browser
<trijntje> Langley: ah, in that case the root of the live usb will be mounted as root, so you tried to check the wrong partition
<orb> Is compiz still available? I think that's what it was called.
<knightshade> turbidity: Why do you want to install a second browser?
<turbidity> winem, you gave me a good laugh by saying 'didn't even know that it's able to crash' , thank you! :D
<trijntje> Langley: run mount from the actual system to see what root is, and then you can check the drive from the live system.
<no_gravity> Hmm.. I installed mate-desktop, I logged out .. now what? When I log in I still see unity.
<turbidity> knightshade, it is a question like 'why do you want to use two operating systems on your computer?'
<lawltoad> Is there a way to strip window decoration (titlebars) in ubuntu/gtk3-themes/unity?
<k1l_> turbidity: i think we cant help you do decide. if you have a technical issue we can try to solve that but if every just names his favorit brwoser its not gonna help
<Langley> trijntje: The problem is, it wont boot. "Gave up waiting for for root device"
<ObrienDave> no_gravity, at the login screen, upper right, there is a drop down menu to select DEs
<k1l_> no_gravity: you need to choose that on the login screen
<Langley> Ririshi: Okay, repairing grub didnt help either.
<trijntje> Langley: in that case, check gparted from the live system, you should be able to tell which partition is your root
<knightshade> turbidity: No, I just want to know why you think that you need two different browsers.
<turbidity> k1l_ I can clarify..except for chromium or midori, is there any reliable one?
<no_gravity> ObrienDave: i don't see that. how does it look like?
<winem> turbidity: you can use private sessions (ctrl + shift + p) in firefox if you want to use 2 browsers to avoid caching issues for example
<Langley> trijntje: I dont even know what to do anymore. Any ideas?
<Langley> Error is this http://pastebin.com/W9SK6byt
<turbidity> knightshade, it has some conveniences
<turbidity> not hard to imagine
<winem> opera?
<no_gravity> k1l_: i do not see anything where i could choose the DE on the login screen.
<ObrienDave> no_gravity, i don't know what the Unitu logo looks like. click things ;P
<Ririshi> Langley, Damn :/
<no_gravity> ObrienDave: i clicked like mad already :)
<ObrienDave> *Unity
<k1l_> no_gravity: click on the gear thingy
<trijntje> Langley: looks like it cant find your root partition, did you change anything before this happened?
<nuby> Hey everyone, any chance anoyone here can give me some tips on how to use xmodmap to set super+left to be home and super+right to be end?
<Ririshi> Langley, So you tried reinstalling Ubuntu and repairing GRUB?
<Langley> trijntje: It is directly after installation of ubuntu
<Langley> Ririshi: Yes
<no_gravity> k1l_: the gear thingy only has "suspend" and "shut down"
<trijntje> Langley: after a fresh install, first time booting?
<Langley> trijntje: Yes
<turbidity> anyway, thank you for all your responses. I will go for 'try and see'
<lawltoad> winem, turbidity, for that use case I usually use chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$(tempfile -d /tmp/)
<trijntje> Langley: then I'd guess somehting went wrong with the installation, just try installing again
<Ririshi> trijntje, it looks like GRUB can't find the mount point for root..
<lawltoad> it opens op a new "user" each time ^_^
<Langley> trijntje: Already tried that
<Langley> Maybe I'll try install without updates..
<winem> lawltoad: thanks for the tip. might be helpful when testing some websites or applications
<k1l_> no_gravity: *sigh* then press the ubuntu icon. it is really obvious to me what to press here: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NQqlechZtbQ/Umlx9GS2Y7I/AAAAAAAAFcw/ENLRz97Kp-E/s1000/mac-2-login.jpg
<fevas4> Hi, I have an issue with NFS. I have two virtually identical shares from the same server to the same client. However after mounting, one has perms 777 and the other 000, I want non-root to be able to read both. Here's a few config details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8072202/ - Anybody have any ideas as to what might be causing the different perms?
<trijntje> Langley: try booting into live system, 'try ubuntu without installing', go into grub, and remove the linux and swap partition, and then start the installer
<trijntje> it should detect the empty space on the disk, and offer to install there, and it will make all required partitions for you
<no_gravity> k1l_: i dont have that icon
<trijntje> Langley: also, when the usb is just booting, hold shift and check the disk for defects
<no_gravity> k1l_: would make a screenshot if that would be possible in the login screen...
<Langley> I'm pretty sure the SSD doesnt have any defects
<trijntje> Langley: that checks the live usb, to see if it has all the required files
<anton> has anyone got a copy of there samba smb.conf file with plex media server configured on it so i can have a look please
<Langley> Ahh oaky
<ObrienDave> no_gravity, the one to the left of the up/down arrows
<ObrienDave> no_gravity, looks like a little person ;P
<no_gravity> ObrienDave: there are no up/down arrows.
<no_gravity> im going to make a photo with my phone...
<ObrienDave> k
<Ririshi> trijntje, Langley, a defect in the downloaded disk image has caused me quite some trouble :p
<Langley> I'm holding down shift but not getting any options to check anything
<k1l_> Langley: does the bios see the disk you try to boot from?
<k1l_> Langley: what setup is that in general? which disks?
<Langley> k1l_: It's from a USB. Boots fine into the live enviroment
<k1l_> Langley: then make sure the usb hdd gets power before the boot and is ready
<Langley> huh? there's no hdd involved here
<Langley> Trying to install from an USB dongle, onto an SSD
<no_gravity> ObrienDave, k1l_: http://i.imgur.com/IvIKKSw.jpg
<no_gravi1y> logged out... did anybody say something about the photo of my login screen?
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: then try this PPA to install mate: http://thelinuxrain.com/articles/how-to-install-mate-1-8-in-ubuntu-14-04-and-give-it-a-classic-ubuntu-look-and-feel
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<sirriffsalot> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Langley> Reinstalling without updates didnt help... Any ideas? How do I check the USB media?
<Langley> Oh it finally worked, holding down shift
<sirriffsalot> Nvm, not gonna upgrade to 14.04, thanks
<ObrienDave> no_gravi1y, top RIGHT corner, 6th from the right. that is the DE selector
<ObrienDave> no_gravity, ^^^
<no_gravi1y> ObrienDave: the one with "De" on it? no, its the language selector. it offers german (DE) and english.
<no_gravi1y> ObrienDave: i think "apt-get install mate-desktop" did not install an actual desktop manager.
<no_gravi1y> ObrienDave: it was only 3k in size.
<Langley> Well shit it found errors in 2 files
<TimeVirus> hello all
<Ririshi> Langley,  try downloading the img using a torrent or wget for windows
<Ririshi> Langley, you'll make sure there won't be any corruptions that way :)
<Langley> I actually downloaded it by torrent...
<Langley> Maybe it happened when it was put on the USB
<Ririshi> oh.
<TimeVirus> I have questions about installing an Ubuntu for MY machine like shich DE is should choose given what I want to do with Ubuntu
<TimeVirus> I plan on using Ubuntiu on my Latitude D420 with a core 2 duo U2500 CPU and 2GB RAM to host a few VMs
<TimeVirus> limited RAM makes me think no more that Gnome 2 for 1
<Prolific> Hi All, a really quick one... I am looking for a budget laptop that would be compatible to run the latest version of Ubuntu without too much work involved to get it all smoothly working, any suggestions?
<bazhang> !hcl | Prolific
<no_gravi1y> so is ther *no* other Desktop in ubuntu 14 besided unity?
<ubottu> Prolific: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<no_gravi1y> in the repos i mean
<trijntje> no_gravi1y: of course there are different DE's
<bazhang> !notunity | no_gravi1y
<ubottu> no_gravi1y: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<trijntje> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> how to i install gearman=1.0.6-3
<p3rror> on ubuntu
<OerHeks> no_gravi1y, nice screenshots from k1l_ , http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<trijntje> TimeVirus: choose a light flavour of ubuntu like lubuntu, and install zram-config to give you some extra RAM to use
<TimeVirus> nice thanks
<TimeVirus> thats lmde DE?
<OerHeks> p3rror, sudo apt-get install gearman
<TimeVirus> wait no
<OerHeks> !info gearman
<ubottu> gearman (source: gearmand): Distributed job queue. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 39 kB
<TimeVirus> lol
<Prolific> ubottu Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TimeVirus> lubuntu then
<TimeVirus> thanks
<TimeVirus> tabbing
<abator> hi, new for ubuntu. need to know where .desktop file must be saved. i need path
<DDAZZA> I've upgraded to 14.04 and my resolution is not correct. I have a Radeon HD 4650 and an LG Flatron monitor.  How can I fix the resolution?
<OerHeks> abator, this wiki might be any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<abator> OerHeks: thank you
<Ririshi> DDAZZA, system settings > software & updates > Additional Drivers > look if there's a good driver available for your GPU
<p3rror> OerHeks, I need a specific version
<DDAZZA> Ririshi, There are no additional drivers available. :(
<p3rror> OerHeks, apt-get install gearman=version ???
<trijntje> DDAZZA: how have you tried to set the resolution?
<Ririshi> DDAZZA, I think you've already checked System Settings > Display?
<OerHeks> p3rror, the version you names, is the only one the repos, just install gearman
<DDAZZA> Ririshi, Yes,
<OerHeks> names-named*
<no_gravi1y> ok, so what i get is: there are no alternate desktops in the ubuntu 14 repos, right? so i will have to install a different distro.
<DDAZZA> trijntje, xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<trijntje> no_gravi1y: no, every flavour uses the same repo, which desktop do you want to use?
<no_gravi1y> trijntje: any desktop with a normal taskbar will do.
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: what?
<p3rror> OerHeks, I know that
<p3rror> OerHeks, please can you tell me how to install a specific version of a package
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: any desktop will do as long as it displays the open windows in a taskbar along with the window titles.
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: you were given several solutions. if you dont want them dont blame ubuntu
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: i didnt blame anybody.
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: i just came to the conclusion there are no alternate DEs in the repos.
<k1l_> <no_gravi1y> ok, so what i get is: there are no alternate desktops in the ubuntu 14 repos, right? so i will have to install a different distro.  << that is just wrong
<OerHeks> p3rror, if you want a newer version of a package, build it yourself or find a PPA with that version.
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: which alternate DE is in the repos?
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<trijntje> no_gravi1y: thats wrong, you can isntall lubuntu-desktop, that is most like xp
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: _ a lot_
<no_gravi1y> trijntje: but thats a different distro, right? i cannot go there by apt-get install something.
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: there is a ton, even specialists desktops you even would not imagine. just look at awesome, which got a taskbar :)
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: suggest me a desktop with a normal taskbar and i will apt-get install it.
<k1l_> no_gravi1y: did you one time look at this? http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ if so how come you still tell the wrong stories?
<no_gravi1y> k1l_: im giving up. somehow we talk past each other.
<TimeVirus> I have a Broadcom BCM4311 wifi card on this mobo, is the firmware and fw cutter installer in the Lubuntu package manager?
<k1l_> ?? open the link in a browser: open the eyes and see the pictures, decide which major desktop suits you best, install it, ??? , profit
<llutz> no_gravi1y: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop            to get the lxDE from lubuntu. same for kubuntu-desktop to get KDE etc.pp
<no_gravi1y> llutz: aha!
<no_gravi1y> looking at the pictures only lxde seems to have a normal taskbar.. so lets try lubuntu-desktop...
<k1l_> finally
<TimeVirus> lol 'normal'
<llutz> no_gravi1y: KDE has
<TimeVirus> I'm normal too o.0
<no_gravi1y> llutz: yes, could be... well, lubuntu is already doing its 266mb thing so lets see...
<anddam> hello, while upgrading frmo 12.04 to 14 in GNOME (I got prompted by a dialog to upgrade) I got a "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" for several packages, first "unity" then a few python-related ones
<TimeVirus> google BCM4311, firmware, Lubuntu?
<anddam> I couldn't find any reference to this same issue on web, what should I check?
<anddam> the upgrade is still going on
<TimeVirus> no one responding in Lubuntu
<TimeVirus> heh
<altered_> hi, I'm having hell of a time trying to turn the hardware switch back on on my yoga 2 laptop...so far I've followed these steps, and am having trouble with the make file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221 5044&page=10  you can see my post #99, last one
<no_gravi1y> back in lxde
<anddam> nice, now the wm died and I'm left with undecorated windows, the IRC client on top so I'm able to type
<k1l_> TimeVirus: no difference in lubuntu or ubuntu there. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for solution
<no_gravi1y> this is too damn ugly...
<ryan_46> What can I type in terminal to find out whether I'm using KDM or lightdm?
<llutz> ryan_46: pgrep kdm
<k1l_> ryan_46: see the process list?
<ryan_46> llutz: k1l: Thanks
<altered_> and to be direct to the point http://pastebin.com/kxW11Xed is the output from my make file, what does it mean?
<altered_> so who knows anything about using makefiles?
<TimeVirus> kil, thanks
<anddam> altered_: many do
<anddam> I cannot see the pastebin, what's the issue?
<altered_> anddam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215044&p=13100847#post13100847  basically the included wifi drivers cause a hardware bit to be disabled on yoga 2 laptop's wifi cards, rendering them dead, this is a patch I'm trying to compile
<deadmund> I'm trying to install an older version of zsnes but synaptic only lists one version (1.51) is there any way to install an old version from repos?
<altered_> anddam this is probably the main error as a result of make: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/home/ubuntu/workspace/ideapad/Makefile'.  Stop.
<altered_> anddam it's a kernel module, never done this before, was just trying to learn linux and upon boot...kill my wifi card
<altered_> anddam the other error; make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic' scripts/Makefile.build:44: /home/ubuntu/workspace/ideapad/Makefile: No such file or directory ;  the makefile exists, so I'm not sure what this is saying
<stevendumani> hi room I started nautilus as root and I'm getting this msg ** (nautilus:2739): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Name "org.gnome.SessionManager" does not exist what can i do to fix this?
<anddam> altered_: I'm sorry but without a working wm I canno really help you
<stevendumani> also, I'm getting lots of random error msgs
<anddam> btw, what's a wm installed in a default 12.04 Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> stevendumani, those messages are warnings, no errors, and are normal AFAIK
<OerHeks> be carefull what you do as root
<anddam> my wm died and I'm a bit stuck, I'd like to start one (anyone really) and wait for the upgrade to finish
<Langley> Success, it booted up. Thanks Ririshi and trijntje and others
<stevendumani> OerHeks you know what this is the second linux installation (both ubuntu) and to tell u the truth its making me depressed because at many times I'm doing things but even when they work I'm not happy because I don't understand what I'm doing, and so I can't fix problems when they happen... :(
<Langley> ... how do I enable num-lock by default
<anddam> seriously, I could use a hand here, the browser start in a 200x200 window and it doesn't get focus
<Ririshi> Langley, what did you do in the end langley?
<Langley> Ririshi: Download ubuntu, put on USB again, install
<altered_> gnome maybe?
<Ririshi> Langley, probably a a faulty usb then :p
<anddam> I'm a Xorg session and need to start a wm, it has to be one installed by default in 12.04 since I cannot instal packages right now
<Ririshi> Langley, glad you got it booting now :)
<Langley> Naah it's the same USB
<Ririshi> Langley, i mean the installation :p
<Langley> Yeah that was probably it
<k1l_> anddam: start lightdm
<tables> how do i get the list of packages to be downloaded for a package?
<tables> list of debs
<Langley> Now if I could just get numlock turned on on boot, that would be great
<Ririshi> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<k1l_> anddam: but that will stop the upgrade
<Ririshi> !numlock | Langley
<ubottu> Langley: please see above
<Ririshi> Damn this bot is a clever one
<anddam> k1l_: "Running inside an X server requires Xephyr to be installed but it cannot be found.  Please install it or update your PATH environment variable."
<k1l_> anddam: since lightdm is already running in that other session and if you restart it it will kill the session
<anddam> but thanks for the hint
<anddam> k1l_: which other session?
<Langley> I think that guide is outdated.. Thereis no 'keyboard layout'
<k1l_> didnt you say you are running a gui right now?
<anddam> k1l_: oh right, that's why I asked for a simple wm
<anddam> dm tries to handle the whole session
<anddam> I'm in the middle of the upgrade
<k1l_> anddam: you think the upgrade is still running?
<anddam> how's the default wm called
<Ririshi> Langley, scroll down
<anddam> k1l_: I know it is
<Ririshi> Langley,  you can enable it on startup with numlockx
<anddam> k1l_: I see the progress window, altho undecorated
<k1l_> for unity its metacity or compiz
<anddam> metacity did the job :-)
<anddam> how's the launcher called too?
<anddam> it crashed as well
<Langley> There is absolutely none of those options in 'Keyboard' ... it looks completely different
<anddam> but just having the wm is really nice
<anddam> upgrading network-manager now, is it going in alphabetical order?
<anddam> this is a 12.04 to 14 upgrade, it fetched about 1500 packages
<Ririshi> langley, scroll down further -.-
<anddam> I don't know how much the progress bar is precise
<Ririshi> langley, "Enable NumLock during startup"
<Langley> scroll down where?
<Ririshi> Langley, in that guide page
<Ririshi> !numlock | Langley
<Ririshi> Aand ubottu doesn't feel like doing anything
<Langley> I am reading that guide... but isn't there any GUI option for enabling it?
<k1l_> Ririshi: spam protection
<Ririshi> k1l_, I see..
<tables> hwo do i list all the debs for a package i installed or gonna install?
<tables> how do i list all the debs for a package i installed or gonna install?
<Ririshi> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<Ririshi> ;)
<k1l_> tables: apt-cache rdepends packagename
<qstrahl> Is it possible to override a global .desktop file (in /usr/share/applications) with a local one (in ~/.local/share/applications)? I can't seem to get it to work.
<tables> k11 that doesn't show the debs that are being used
<qstrahl> I copied /usr/share/applications/mame.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/mame.desktop so I could modify the command that runs the game, then I restarted to make the change take effect, but it doesn't seem to use the local one.
<qstrahl> Would appreciate some guidance.
<tables> i'm trying to find out what debs are being used or gonna be used in /var/cache/apt/archives
<k1l_> tables: apt-cache showpkg
<MonkeyDust> tables  try apt-cache show
<Langley> Hmm, the software updater doesn't seem to be working.. it's on the taskbar, but no window appears
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  was faster
<k1l_> tables: just use apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean to get rid of that packages
<k1l_> *that packages that are not beeing used anymore
<c3l> How do I turn off my display (from the command line, it's a laptop), so that it does not reactivate when I press a key or move the mouse (as is the case for "xset dpms force off"). But I want to be able to turn on the screen again from the command line. Does anyone know?
<k1l_> c3l: you could not turn that on because its off. you dont see what you type there, right?
<k1l_> c3l: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62858/turn-off-monitor-using-command-line
<anddam> k1l_: do you by any chance also know how the launchbar is called?
<anddam> the "dock"
<k1l_> that is included in unity
<anddam> I'm not sure how GNOME cals it
<anddam> calls*
<stiv2k_> hello how come suspend works perfectly but hibernate seems to ruin everything? specifically the wireless (ath9k) and it doesnt seem to be able to shut down properly or really do much other stuff after resuming from hibernate
<c3l> k1l_, maybe you misunderstood, I would simply a key to run the "turn off screen command" and another key for "turn on screen command". Ill check out the link, thanks!
<k1l_> gnome? 14.04 doesnt have any gnome2 anymore. so that is going to make a problem
<c3l> k1l_, ah yes - "sudo vbetool dpms off" does nothing on my computer. you don't happen to know anything about this? how can I debug this?
<anddam> k1l_: me?
<k1l_> stiv2k_: with suspend you mean standby. both standy and hibernation are suspends. standby is suspend to ram and hibernation is suspend to swap
<stiv2k_> k1l_: yes, that's what i meant
<stiv2k_> s/suspend/standby in my original question
<k1l_> stiv2k_: i bet its because the modules dont get loaded properly on relaunch. but that is out of my business to invistigate
<stiv2k_> k1l_: im going to switch back to nouveau and see how it behaves
<botnut> anyone running hi dpi on ubuntu? 3200x1800
<HotSwap> anyone here set up LXC unprivileged containers on 14.04?  I've followed the server guide but am running into an issue creating the container as a non-root user.
<bipul> May i know, #Ubuntu-beginners is for invite only?
<Spacethingy> Hi, could someone tell me how often / when "locate" updates it's database? Or do I just have to do it manually with "sudo updatedb"?
<MonkeyDust> bipul  try this channel, beginners come here too
<k1l_> bipul: its closed down
<HotSwap> Spacethingy, seems to be on /etc/cron.daily/
<bipul> MonkeyDust: I just wanted to go there.
<HotSwap> assuming updatedb.mlocate is the same thign as updatedb.. tbh im not sure
<botnut> is ubuntu touch dead?
<bipul> Between I am looking for any development team? Regading Networking or Ubuntu Server Development team.
<bazhang> !touch | botnut
<ubottu> botnut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bipul> Is there any such team anyone know?
<Spacethingy> So, "locate"'s database doesn't update automatically then?
<bekks> Spacethingy: It does, once a week.
<HotSwap> seems to be daily on my system
<Spacethingy> Ah, lovely, thanks!
<pierceworks> i don't understand when people say mint is better than ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> pierceworks  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<pierceworks> sorry
<pierceworks> i'll leave this lame as channel
<bipul> Even i don't understand why people compare Linux. "who is the best !, why it is best bla bla !
<kriskropd> bipul: there is #ubuntu-server if you wanted that
<Diplomat> hey guys, for some reason I'm able to forward 80 port to my virtualbox ubuntu desktop, but im not able to connect to SSH (yes its installed)
<bipul> kriskropd: Thank you.
<Diplomat> can you please give me ideas why its so
<botnut> firewall
<kriskropd> Diplomat: i=ssh isn't port 80, thats http
<Diplomat> wat..
<Diplomat> ssh is 22, http is 80
<botnut> diplomat - check your firewall
<bekks> Diplomat: So if you forward port 80 only, ssh will not work.
<kriskropd> you indicated you had forwarded port 80 and then said you couldn't connect to ssh - thats because you also need to forward your ssh port, which is 22 by default
<Diplomat> I have forwarded 22 already
<Capprentice> hi ! anyone running a p2p torrent server here?
<bekks> Capprentice: Why?
<Capprentice> I want to know if it is possible to run a local p2p torrent server for local net?
<bekks> Capprentice: Yes.
<Capprentice> bekks, How?
<kriskropd> Capprentice: you shouldn't ask for software recommendations here, and torrent software like rtorrent and transmission have their own channels
<botnut> capprentice - http://www.turnkeylinux.org/torrentserver
<bekks> Capprentice: In your local network, you'll be faster wgen using NFS, CIFS or FTP.
<Diplomat> does 14.04 desktop comes with its own firewall ?
<Diplomat> I allowed 22 port in my windows firewall
<botnut> make sure you arent blocking port 22 on your ubuntu box
<bekks> Diplomat: Did you install and start the SSH server?
<Diplomat> not really because I haven't touched anything
<kriskropd> Diplomat: there isn't enough provided information to determine a solution for you: can you ping the machine successfully? is your ssh request not reaching the vm? are you getting a login prompt and erroring? does 'service ssh status' suggest a process is running?
<Capprentice> bekks, I would prefer a bittorrent network which will utilize the LAN speed!
<bekks> Capprentice: NFS, CIFS and FTP do use the LAN speed as well.
<Capprentice> botnut, Do you know how to use that? Alreay tried and failed!
<Capprentice> botnut, Would you please help me...We can talk in private :)
<kriskropd> Capprentice: if you only need to transfer a few files once, you can also just use scp or even rsync
<Diplomat> @kriskropd: no i cant ping it, SSH just times out (probably because I can't ping it) also SSH is up and listening to 0.0.0.0
<kriskropd> Capprentice: if you need a file server, you really don't want to use torrenting for that
<Diplomat> Weird thing is that it forwards 80 port correctly
<SchrodingersScat> rsync is nice.  btsync is probably the closest to what he's actually asking for, over lan, torrent-like, but it's non-free
<bekks> Diplomat: Which virtualization solution do you use?
<Diplomat> VirtualBox by Oracle
<Diplomat> on Windows 7
<Capprentice> kriskropd, I want a p2p file sharing server, preferably torrent server.
<kriskropd> Diplomat: when you say forwarding... is this machine located remotely and you are accessing it over the Internet? that might explain why you cannot ping it
<bekks> Diplomat: Then pastebin "VBoxManage showvminfo ..." please and provide the URL to your paste so we can see the configuration of your vm.
<Diplomat> No it's in my own PC.. so when I go to my own IP (I have public static IP).. then it shows my web page there
<kriskropd> Diplomat: good admins know to turn off the pingability of their networks if they are making their network accessible to the Web
<Diplomat> kriskropd: pinging my ip is disabled, but i tried to ping my local ip 10.0.2.15 that belongs to that vm
<kriskropd> Diplomat: if you are working in LAN (local area network) you don't need to forward anything - port forwarding is only to make services accessible at the gateway to the WAN (wide area network ; internet)
<Diplomat> I have it like this: http://puu.sh/aWsXK/762d3b8ccc.png
<Diplomat> This port forwarding settings
<Diplomat> Those *
<tortib> hello everyone.  How can I install java without installing different web browsers and X components?  I just want java jre
<vicsar> .
<DJones> !java | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kriskropd> I don't think that is doing what you think it does - at least not in relation to your issue here
<kriskropd> Diplomat: ^
<Langley> I just formatted a hard drive to ext4, and it says there's already 72.9MB used? For what?
<kriskropd> Diplomat: is your network adapter set to Bridged or the default NAT?
<tortib> ubottu: what about default-jre-headless?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tortib> er i mean DJones
<Ludlow> hello
<DJones> tortib: No idea, I use OpenJDK myself
<Ludlow> good morningnoon to all
<Diplomat> @kriskropd: it's NAT
<Ludlow> I have a screen issue and I dont know how to fix it. please advise
<MonkeyDust> Ludlow  let's hear it
<Diplomat> Also if I don't forward 80 port that way then it wont connect
<kriskropd> Diplomat: okay, and you are sure you have installed and enabled ssh server in the vm? you can check if its running with 'service ssh status' - you don't even need to sudo this
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, My screen is totally skewed
<Diplomat> yes I'm 100% sure
<MonkeyDust> Ludlow  define 'totally skewed'
<kriskropd> Diplomat: then this sounds like a problem with virtualbox, honestly :/ unless you knowingly adjusted your firewall or iptables in ubuntu
<erry> anybody know how to get openshot in 14.04 toimport a .mp4 file?
<kriskropd> Diplomat: ubuntu doesn't block any of that stuff by Default
<erry> iut's telling me it doesn't support it
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, My screen is set to 1080p but when I open for example a application the 4 sides of the application are different lengths
<Diplomat> @kriskropd: http://puu.sh/aWtlP/55140a337a.png
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, thats what I mean by skewed
<MonkeyDust> Ludlow  say it to the channel, no need to address me personally...
<kriskropd> Diplomat: yeah, looks like its running just fine - you can access 80 but not 22, huh? that is strange
<Langley> Why am I not the owner of my hard drive I just partitioned? How am I supposed to use it??
<Diplomat> Yes sir, that's why I came here to ask
<bazhang> http://www.openshotusers.com/help/1.3/en/ar01s06.html  erry
<botnut> diplomat - are you natting or bridging the nic card ?
<Diplomat> NAT
<kriskropd> Diplomat: present this in #virtualbox - I've never had to mess witht hat internal port forwarding feature before, but I wonder if you messing with it might have something to do with it
<MonkeyDust> Ludlow  no pm please
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: could be owned as root? and not sure about your space question, it could be the root reserved space, but that might be wrong, just a guess.
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, sorry
<Diplomat> @botnut: http://puu.sh/aWtvk/f8be3b97d2.png
<Langley> SchrodingersScat: Yes it says root is the owner. But I'm not allowed to move anything over there or create folders..
<Diplomat> @kriskropd: alright, i'll try, thanks
<botnut> diplomat - try bridging instead of nat
<kriskropd> Diplomat: sorry to bounce you around like that :/ if they can give you a more specific ubuntu thing to inspect, we can help witht hat
<kriskropd> Diplomat: oh yes, and try switching to bridge - that is kind of important
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: if it's a drive you're using for storage, you can change the permissions for the drive.  If it's a system drive then you have to be more careful about permissions.  chmod can change read/write/execute permissions, and then chown can change the owner, so you could change it to your account if you like.
<kriskropd> Diplomat: as botnut already said :s
<Diplomat> Well, bridged doesnt work
<Langley> SchrodingersScat: It's for storage. I can't figure out chown, it says no such file or directory. I'm trying to use /media/stuff
<Diplomat> Everything times out (80 and 22)
<botnut> diplomat - why doesnt bridged work? i run many vms on my machine - i run into issues each and every time when i use NAT
<botnut> diplomat - i switched bridge - make sure i have DHCP on and that my network will assign it an IP and then im good to go
<botnut> mind you - i run linux and macos vms on windows 7 and also on windowws 8.1
<kriskropd> Diplomat: switching to bridged adapter makes the VM appear directly on the LAN like another machine - as NAT it simply tags in as part of the host machine
<botnut> diplomat - mind you ALL run bridged
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: ok, so if it's mounted at /media/stuff then you should be able to do something like chown -R Langley:LangLey /media/stuff
<Diplomat> Weird, I have always used NAT and it has always worked even for SSH or HTTP, but sure I'll try
<kriskropd> Diplomat: i never runa  vm on anything aside from Bridged Adapter mode unless I have a specific reason to
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: although, if it's saying no such directory, then make sure that's the correct path, as far as I know ubuntu now mounts things as /media/user/stuff
<Langley> SchrodingersScat: It just keeps saying no such directory... even though it's clearly visible under Devices
<Ludlow> where can I send a screenshot so people can see my issue?
<Langley> Adding /media/user/stuff didn't help either
<Diplomat> Do i have to reboot my vm after changing to bridged ?
<kriskropd> Diplomat: selecting bridged adater mode, and being pushed to the LAN gateway, means it will use a different IP - so make sure that isn't why you are timing ut
<kriskropd> out*
<botnut> diplomat - possibly - wouldnt hurt
<Diplomat> :/
<kriskropd> Diplomat: yes, you have to change to bridged mode while the machine is turned off
<kriskropd> Diplomat: can't hot-swap a network card :s
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: user would be whatever your username is, and if it's not there then you would need to find it before you change permissions, maybe nautilus can help you? or 'mount' maybe
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, can I send you a screenshot?
<Langley> Ah, finally... thanks SchrodingersScat
<Langley> But good god, why do linux have to make even the most basic tasks this complicated? I have to do this with all my four drives now?
<Diplomat> I'm going to try this: http://puu.sh/aWu4j/88658bb5fa.png
<SchrodingersScat> Langley: could probably do it in a gui if you really wanted to, and it makes sense, root made the partition/etc. so then you have to tell the system who has access.
<kriskropd> Diplomat: try it, find the new ip for the vm once it is up, try to ssh to it again :)
<Langley> It doesnt make sense.... to not get access to your own drives
<Langley> If my mom was running ubuntu and she came home with a new external drive... she would never get to use it
<ewooy> My server is keep getting shutdown/sleep - I dont know exatcly what. Led light on turn on button is blinking, reset button doesnt do anything neither does turnon button. Only option is to plug it out of electricity and boot. What could be the couse. Where should I start exploring? (around once a day maybe once every 2 days)
<Diplomat> Dafuq
<Diplomat> now it works..
<Diplomat> much success, wow
<Diplomat> But how do I forward ports now..
<kriskropd> tbh idk why NAT wouldn't work from the same host machine, but it's usually just not worth leaving a vm on NAT anyways
<Guest92314> Langley: It makes perfect sense for a partition created by root to be accessible only by root.
<kriskropd> Diplomat: you shouldn't need to forward ports in vbox unless you are trying to makes a closed on WAN imitation :/
<Diplomat> :/ I know, but sometimes I want to show stuff to people
<botnut> lol
<Ludlow> could someone please look at this pic and tell me how to fix my screen from being skewed?   http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-08-17_10_49_06-TWAIXqMs.png
<kriskropd> Diplomat: if you want to forward ports over the internet, you do it from your router/modem/gateway device, like you would for any other machine
<Langley> Guest92314: For the computer, maybe. But not for the user. At the very least, there should have been a checkbox in gparted or something, to take ownership there.
<Diplomat> Alright , no problem.. its good that it's fixed now, thank you to everybody
<kriskropd> s/closed on/closed off/
<botnut> np
<Ludlow> MonkeyDust, Here is a pic - http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-08-17_10_49_06-TWAIXqMs.png
<dannixon_> Ludlow: That screenshot looks fine, are you sure your monitor is eorking properly
<kriskropd> Ludlow: what's skewed? i dont see it
<dannixon_> *working
<Ludlow> Daniel0, kriskropd  click on the pic and you will see the sides of the xchat at different sizes
<Ludlow> dannixon_, my monitor is working fine.
<kriskropd> Ludlow: i don't use xchat and this isn't chat support - but I'm sure you can adjust the widths of the layout somewhere - maybe try clickign and dragging the borders
<kriskropd> xchat*
<dannixon_> Ludlow: That screenshot shows a perfectly rectangular window
<Ludlow> kriskropd, dannixon_ Hmm looks skewed to me.  Let me see if I can adjust something.  thanks for the help
<dannixon_> (hence my asking about the monitor)
<botnut> so anyone have thoughts on hi res in ubuntu? 3200x1800
<botnut> i just switched to a new laptop - had to redo my linux vm because the previous vm woudl just crap out
<botnut> after much tweaking of the new vm - i got it to where i want it but ugh its not perfect
<bipul> Hello I wants to know about UOS meeting in November.
<SchrodingersScat> !UOS | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: The Ubuntu Online Summit will be held between 10th June - 12 June 2014.  See http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/ for agenda and participation information.
<SchrodingersScat> bipul: well, summit.ubuntu.com might help?
<bipul> SchrodingersScat: Yes, But i am facing a problem on registeration process, As i am confused with START UTC timing and END UTC timing.
<interweb> How do I can install kde5 on my ubuntu 14.04 ? And how much space does it want to install ?
<kriskropd> interweb: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it will tell you how much space it needs before asking if you want to continue installing
<interweb> kriskropd, Does it install kde 5 ?
<kriskropd> interweb: sorry - that is for the kde environment prepared for kubuntu - i assumed that was kde5 :s
<no_gravity> In this day and age, whats the best way to slow down the fans on an ubuntu system?
<VY0WQX> Hello
<bipul> interweb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<abhi_> hello
<bipul> Hi abhi_
<abhi_> hello bipul
<VY0WQX> If I were to post a link to a survey, would you be willing to help me with your input by completing it for me?
<MonkeyDust> VY0WQX  no polls here
<VY0WQX> OK
<kriskropd> interweb: I think its kde 4.4
<abhi_> any body tell me...how to run c in ubuntu
<kriskropd> interweb: that is in the repos - im checkign from a 12.04.4 LTS machine tho - you should inspect yours 'apt-cache show kde-window-manager'
<catbusters> abhi_: How exactly do you mean?
<kriskropd> abhi_: you write c in an editor, then you compile with a compiler
<kriskropd> abhi_: gcc and g++ is quite popular in linux
<kriskropd> as compilers
<abhi_> compile program of c
<bazhang> !compile | abhi_ read this
<ubottu> abhi_ read this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<abhi_> thanxx..krisk and catbuster
<bipul> abhi_: gcc Yourprogramefile.c
<abhi_> i got it...
<abhi_> bipul
<abhi_> thanx
<bipul> then you will you have to do ./yourprogramefile that sit`
<bipul> Yeah Just two steps to compile and run your simple C programe in terminal
<zeorin> Hi, I have a problem with gnome-keyring-daemon
<trijntje> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zeorin> I don't want it to manage my ssh keys. Typically, I disable the ssh component in startup application (after unhiding it), but in my current installation, that does not work. It used to work for me on other installations of ubuntu
<ids> I'm trying to get SPDIF to work on ubuntu, but so far, no sound. It is recognized as NVidia CK804 / Realtek ALC850, it's not muted, but no sound :(
<zeorin> What I mean by that is that although the automatic startup of the ssh component is indeed disabled both in /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop AND in ~/.config/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop, by virtue of the following line: X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<zeorin> even though that is set, the ssh component of gnome-keyring-daemon is still started.
<YoSh11> Does anyone know of a distro that you can use without a mouse?
<ids> any distro, just work in the terminal ;)
<YoSh11> As in, I can crawl through internet, then open a document.
<kriskropd> YoSh11: I tend to use dwm and urxvt almost exclusively - you can use that environment without a mouse for the most part - there are multiple plugins for mouseless browsing with firefox too
<YoSh11> Thank you, do you know of any plugins for firefox?
<kriskropd> YoSh11: also look into tmux if you want windowing isnide terminal - works over ssh nicely
<kriskropd> YoSh11: wel I use this one https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mouseless-browsing/ but unfortunately some javascript animated websites and such that are heavily mouse interfaced and interactive will still require your using a mouse
<kriskropd> YoSh11: there is a way to move the mouse around with your numpad if you are interested, but its really impracticaly
<YoSh11> True, but I just need it for research.
<kriskropd> impractical* :S
<YoSh11> The trackpad on my laptop is basically shot, and I can't wrestle around with it during class.
<ryan_46> YoSh11: Software Center has Ratpoison. It is keyboard only wm.
<gatis> Why xubuntu seems not so leightweight OS?
<kriskropd> if im not mistaken, unity had a bunch of hotkeys and even a legend you could pull up for window management - splitting windows and makign selections and etc
<YoSh11> Is Unity a DE?
<Beldar> gatis, I personally don't think it is, this is a subjective opinion like your is.
<kriskropd> YoSh11: mouselessbrowsing plugin for firefox mimics elinks text-browser - you type a numbeer to quickly select the link, rather than hitting tab-key many times in firefox
<bekks> YoSh11: Yes.
<YoSh11> That works. Does it install like any other distro or do I have to use something like Ubuntu Tweaks?
<kriskropd> YoSh11: unity is the default DE ubuntu comes with no days
<gatis> Beldar, i guess i need Lubuntu
<kgalahassa>  I want to install ubuntu 14.04 lts, which extension is usefull for my disk: ext3? ext4?
<kriskropd> kgalahassa: ext4
<kgalahassa> ok, thanks
<YoSh11> Okay.
<kgalahassa> why, I can not format on my ubuntu any usb key
<Beldar> gatis, It uses less memory than unity and more than lubuntu, light weight is based on that here.
<ids> is spdif supported in ubuntu?
<kriskropd> kgalahassa: you cannot format any disk that is mounted, so make sure to unmount first
<kgalahassa> ok
<kgalahassa> kriskropd, now I m not seeing a path  to format it
<kriskropd> kgalahassa: 'sudo fdisk -l' will list the disk devices attached to your machine
<kriskropd> kgalahassa: or if you are using gparted, that should acquire the list of disks for you automatically
<gatis> strange
<kgalahassa> ok
<gatis> Beldar, it felt to me that even KDE is more leightweight than Xubuntu
<YoSh11> Is there any way to modify the basic GUI of Ubuntu to operate in a more sleek fashion? I know about Ubuntu Tweaks, but all of those require endless tuning to make it fully functional.
<ids> define 'sleek fashion'
<kriskropd> YoSh11: it helps to knw what you want - you can customize, literally, anything in the FOSS world if you are willing to learn and figure out how to do it yourselff
<Metronome> Heya
<YoSh11> Somewhat simplistic, but smooth.
<Metronome> What are the buttons called in the side bar on Ubuntu, i.e. Firefox, Files, etc.?
<kriskropd> YoSh11: that really doesn't say anything
<kriskropd> Metronome: that is probably the Unity Bar, if you are using vanilla ubuntu
<Beldar> YoSh11, With desktops the simpler they go the less gui's for tweaking, it becomes modifying configs.
<YoSh11> Barebones GUI that saves performance.
<Metronome> To make this sentence more clear...
<Metronome> Right-click “[file name],” which should be in the Downloads section of Files.
<kriskropd> YoSh11: look at suckless dwm - i use it - it is tiny
<Metronome> How would you clarify "Files" as a member of the Unity Bar?
<kriskropd> YoSh11: you can install it from repos, but you will want to read about it before trying it
<Metronome> Like, is there a word for a single unity bar object?
<Metronome> Or should it just say "...in the Downloads section of 'Files' on the Unity Bar."?
<kriskropd> Metronome: icon? i really don't know - I don't fiddle with unity at-all
<trijntje> Metronome: those things to start programs are called launchers
<kriskropd> ^
<YoSh11> It seems interesting, I'll have to try it later.
<trijntje> if you het the super/windows button you get the Dash, and the different views in the dash (home, files, programs, music etc) are called lenses
<Metronome> So "...in the Downloads section of the 'Files' launcher on the Unity Bar." would be both correct and understandable?
<kriskropd> YoSh11: there are a plethora of window managers out there https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_managers some of them (like gnome, kde, xfce, lxde) are part of a "Desktop Environment" which is to say they tend to have their own software to do common tasks
<YoSh11> Okay, that makes sense.
<trijntje> Metronome: yes, that is correct. However, that is the folder 'Downloads' in your home folder, so it's probably better to call it that so people know you are in nautilus, the file manager
<stiv2k_> how can i confirm my monitor resolution? the nvidia settings program says 1024x768, but my monitor's native resolution is something like 1366x768
<stiv2k_> and when i try to switch it, nothing happens, it just keeps saying 1024x768
<eeee> stiv2k_: xrandr, maybe
<kriskropd> YoSh11: you generally are not restricted from running a kde application in gnome or any other window manager, you just need the correct libraries to render the window - and usually that sort of stuff will be installed for you as dependencies if you install using the aptitude package manager that is included with ubuntu
<botnut> google - ubuntu nvidea drivers
<stiv2k_> botnut: what
<stiv2k_> eeee: what is the paste tool i can use
<MonkeyDust> botnut  don't tell people to google something, when they ask for help
<eeee> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<botnut> its easier to do that than explain
<stiv2k_> botnut: explain what?
<Metronome> "...in the Downloads section of your home folder, which can be accessed via the 'Files' launcher on the Unity Bar."
<botnut> i ran into a similar issue last week - first three results solved my problem
<Metronome> Like that?
<MonkeyDust> botnut  you don't know what's easier for someone
<eeee> stiv2k_: try xrandr in the terminal, the resolution with the * should be your current resolution
<stiv2k_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<stiv2k_> VGA-0 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm 1024x768       60.0*+
<eeee> stiv2k_: seems that 1024x768 is it
<stiv2k_> ok, so how do i make it the right resolution
<stiv2k_> that is NOT the native res for my monitor
<eeee> settings > display
<stiv2k_> it shuold be 1360x768
<stiv2k_> i am using the nvidia driver
<DJones> botnut: We ask users not to say "google for something" because they might not have the experience to pick the most appropriate link, its better to give the link so that a user gets the right info first time rather than having to pick one from teh first 20 on a google searh
<stiv2k_> hmmm
<stiv2k_> that actually worked
<stiv2k_> but its skewed
<stiv2k_> like the right side is going way off the screen viewable area
<eeee> try xrandr again
<stiv2k_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1360 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<stiv2k_> VGA-0 connected primary 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<eeee> does it have other resolutions ?
<stiv2k_> yes but they are not correct
<eeee> you can try them by xrandr -s 1360x768
<eeee> ( replace 1360x768 with whatever you have )
<stiv2k_> eeee: it is on the correct one
<stiv2k_> but not appearing right
<TJ-> stiv2k_: The GPU reads the available modes from the monitor's EDID; if that is incorrect the mistakes can occur. "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" may detail problems with the EDID and modelines it declares
<jrockjiggz> Hi, i'm getting into working over ssh, but i'm missing the local IDE, instead i feel i'm having to use VIM for every edit.. any suggestions to setup a workflow for web development?
<eeee> TJ-: if he used gtf to get the modeline would that work?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: i am not sure, it has worked fine with other machines/OS's on this monitor
<stiv2k_> TJ-: i am using the nvidia binary driver
<TJ-> stiv2k_: eeee: it sounds to me line the correct modelines are there, but check the log-file to be sure there are no problems
<cxm__> hi.... how do you disable the ubuntu firewall?
<stevendumani> hello room, if I create a script with the following code: can anyone please explain what does it say exactly? #!/bin/sh
<stiv2k_> TJ-:
<stiv2k_> eeee:
<TJ-> cxm__: Which Ubuntu firewall? The firewall is built into the kernel, we just have different user-space tools to control it
<stevendumani> sleep 20
<stevendumani> conky -d -c ~/.conkyrc
<stevendumani> exit
<stiv2k_> [    24.992] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<stiv2k_> [    24.992] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.
<dundundadoda> What wireless adapters have great performance in Ubuntu?
<eeee> stiv2k_: use pastebin
<trijntje> !paste | stevendumani
<ubottu> stevendumani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eeee> stiv2k_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<stiv2k_> thanks
<stiv2k_> one sec
<dundundadoda> I have an Intel card in my laptop which I assume would be well supported but it can barely break 20 Mbps!
<TJ-> stiv2k_: As I thought... check cabling, sometimes a slack connector can be enough for the DDC pin to not fully connect, and the EDID is therefore unable to be read correctly
<cxm__> ok there is something that is preventing me from creating a virtualhost directive other than my default documentroot
<trijntje> cxm__: what are you trying to do? Ubuntu should let outgoing traffic through by default
<stiv2k_> eeee: TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8073649/
<stiv2k_> i will check that now
<cxm__> no matter what I do when I have a virtualhost directive documentroot other than my default it just hangs every site
<dundundadoda> Usually speed is slow: 10-15 Mbps.
<ids> anyone here who can help me getting SP/DIF getting to work?
<stiv2k_> what do i do to get it to try to re-read the EDID
<TJ-> dundundadoda: Wifi speed depends mostly on the antenna(s) and interference from other radio sources in the same frequency band
<Humbedooh> trijntje: cxm__ wants to open up port 80 for incoming traffic on the machine
<TJ-> stiv2k_: you'd need to log-out/log-in so the X server re-reads it, or you might even get away with simply disconnected the monitor and re-attaching it even
<Daghdha> My graphics speed is fine guys. despite that message that warned me not to upgrade. so i am now on 14.04. Only issues i encountered was the disabling of remote desktop and enabling encryption by default. This is pretty deadly for people using headless systems but access them over VNC. So i had to hookup a monitor. The other issue was my resolution was 640x480 but that was fixed after removing
<Daghdha> the radeon.modeset=0 from the grub file. Those were added in 10.01 or something by me because back then the compatibility ofthe driver cuased my screen to be black after boot.
<stiv2k_> TJ-: does my log show anything else
<winem> cxm__: what does iptables -L say?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: could it be a driver bug
<dundundadoda> TJ-: In Windows 8.1 throughput is 120 Mbps
<stiv2k_> TJ-: i think the ubuntu supplied nvidia driver is a tad old
<cxm__> http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/6ce0c12e
<stiv2k_> TJ-: or maybe it chose that old driver because my gpu is old
<dundundadoda> Is there a new version of iwlwifi I should use? Or should I get another card that has good speed?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: I thought 304 was nvidia-current ?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: no idea, but the 'additional drivers' page said it was a legacy driver
<stiv2k_> which sound old to me
<stevendumani> ok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8073692/ what does this code say? the -d -c and why is the path ~/.conkyrc mentioned here?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: I don't think so, the 'legacy' driver is nvidia-173
<winem> cxm__: you executed "iptables -L" on the server?
<cxm__> what do you mean?
<cxm__> and my firewall seems to be inactive...
<TJ-> stiv2k_: If the monitor is confirmed to send EDID correctly to other systems I'd be looking at the pins in the VGA plugs in case the DDC pin has been bent or crumpled
<shmup> any tips for fglrx problems on 14.04? was working fine. newest kernel, nothing. in recovery. reinstalled fglrx. nothing. :/
<shmup> still black screen, that is.
<dundundadoda> TJ Is there a new version of iwlwifi I should use? Or should I get another card that has good speed?
<TJ-> dundundadoda: I think you may have git the 'n' bug
<TJ-> s/git/hit/
<stiv2k_> TJ-: pretty sure the cable is fine
<cxm__> yes I never setup any rules
<dundundadoda> What is the N bug?
<TJ-> dundundadoda: There's a known bug in the Linux drivers that Intel haven't/won't fix that means 802.11n mode crawls, and the fix is to force the driver not to use it, limiting to 802.11g instead
<cxm__> so it should allow all traffic by default
<winem> ok, but we know that there must be a firewall between your client and your server.. start tcpdump port 80 on your server and try to call the website. I guess you'll see no incoming traffic on your server
<cxm__> perhaps if I explained my issue it might help
<dundundadoda> Damn that's pretty sucky. So which card can I buy that has fast speed?
<cxm__> ok do what?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08172014-031633pm.php
<TJ-> dundundadoda: Most of the iwl* kernel modules have a "11n_disable" parameter that can take several values that control how 802.11n is used, see for example "modinfo iwlwifi" (or whatever the exact kernel module for that adapter is)
<innocent95> Hi
<stiv2k_> TJ-: they all say NVIDIA legacy binary driver
<dundundadoda> ok but I want faster than 802.11g speed
<innocent95> Could you tell me how can i disable hibernate in Xubuntu 14.04?
<html> im trying to set up a minecraft server and  i need to set the [domain.com] to my ubuntu server that host the mc sever.
<stevendumani> ok room, please let me know if someone can answer my question even if it sounded stupid to you, i don't know where to read to learn this, please just teach me this one for now...
<stevendumani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8073692/
<winem> start "tcpdump dst port 80" on your server. this will list any incoming traffic on port 80. so you should see some packages when you try to open your website
<cxm__> so literally just type that in
<cxm__> start tcpdump dst port 80
<TJ-> stiv2k_: That looks like erroneous text in the nvidia-304 package's Description to me; 304.xx supports GeForce 6xxx and later
<innocent95> How can i automatically Hibernating in ubuntu?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: so im using the correct driver?
<dundundadoda> Which brand/model mini-PCIe card has good speed in Linux?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: what is the next step, since i know my cable works fine?
<eeee> stevendumani: that's a sh script that sleeps for 20seconds, then runs conky in the background with the config file ~/.conkyrc
<innocent95> s/can i/can i disable
<TJ-> stiv2k_: It wouldn't work at all if it was the wrong one... drivers identify the hardware they support by the device's PCI vendor:product ID, which is unique
<eeee> stevendumani: then exits
<TJ-> stiv2k_: It's not unknown for the EEPROM in the monitors, that stores the EDID, to fail
<stiv2k_> TJ-: it works with any other laptop or computer i connect to it. lol
<stiv2k_> using the same cable
<stevendumani> eeee what if it doesn't find the config file? does conky switch to the default config file? even if this script exists? and what about the -d and -c ?
<stiv2k_> i just had windows xp on this box yesterday before i reformatted it and it was also working
<winem> ok, and now try to reach your website
<eeee> stevendumani: the default config file is ~./conkyrc , i think, and -d means (daemonize, meaning run in the background) -c means use this config file (~./conkyrc)
<ids> is there any additional driver to install to get an Realtek ALC850 SPDIF to work?
<innocent95> winem, Could you help me, how can i disable automatic hibernation of Xubuntu 14.4
<cxm__> http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/06440ee0
<cxm__> ok this is the report
<dundundadoda> Does Linux support Wi-Fi speed > 100 Mbps?
<cxm__> i have no idea what that is saying
<dundundadoda> or even 20 Mbps?
<html> im trying to set up a minecraft server and  i need to set the [domain.com] to my ubuntu server that host the mc sever.
<deathtrip> today I was prompted on my laptop to upgrade Ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04 (well, 12.x to 14.x - I don't recall the exact versions). after doing so, now Ubuntu unhelpfully hangs at seemingly random places on boot, such as "Stopping LightDM Display Manager", "Starting NetBIOS name server", etc. anyone else run into this mess?
<winem> innocent95: never used xubuntu but check your energy  settings
<Beldar> dundundadoda, This is direct ubuntu support not will or what works.
<stevendumani> eeee the default config file is /etc/conky/conky.conf and thanks for explaining the -d, I have another question.
<stevendumani> eeee thanks for the -c too lol
<dundundadoda> Beldar so which cards are well supported by ubuntu?
<Beldar> <Beldar> dundundadoda, This is direct ubuntu support not will or what works. This means an installed ubuntu with problems.
<Zakamiro> Support for something without problems?
<stevendumani> eeee I used pgrep -fl deluged to know which deluge-daemon is running in the background, and I got this output:
<eeee> stevendumani: if you run conky alone, with no arguments it uses the ~/.conkyrc file
<eeee> so you'd have to change that if you wanted it to run something else by default
<winem> cxm__: ok.. maybe it's not a firewall issue. but now it's going to become weird. which error do you get when you try to open the website?
<cxm__> •Make sure the web address http://westgatedestinations.cloudapp.net is correct
<stevendumani> eeee the default is /etc/conky/conky.conf ...... ~/.conkyrc doesn't exist by default. this is why I was asking in the first place, I don't have it because I didn't put it there yet.
<cxm__> literally as soon as I put that virtualhost setting back to the default documentroot it is fine
<cxm__> it seems as the default httpd.conf file is intereferring with the any other virtualhost directive
<winem> do you use the apache as webserver with static content or as "web-proxy" which forwards the requests to an application server for example
<stevendumani> eeee I used pgrep -fl deluged and got this output:
<ids> cxm__, does the group the webserver belongs to have readaccess to your virtualhost?
<stevendumani> eeee 968 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged -d -l /var/log/deluge/daemon.log -L warning
<stevendumani> eeee can you please explain it to me?
<cxm__> does the group the webserver belongs to have readaccess?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: Then something is not right in the nvidia driver. You could blacklist the 'nvidia' module and un-blacklist the nouveau module, and see if the open-source driver can get the EDID
<stevendumani> 968 is the process ID I guess? and what about the paths?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: i think the open source driver was worse
<ids> if the folder were your virtualhost points to is not accessible by the webserver, your site won't be accessible
<TJ-> stiv2k_: But I've always found the nvidia driver much more capable so I can't imagine a driver issue causing it, unless it is the older GPU in that system. You could try the xorg-edger's nvidia packages, I'm using v337 from there, It might fix it if caused by a bug in 304, for example
<bmuk> Hey everyone; the background from lightdm is sticking around after I start xmonad, and feh --bg-fill doesn't seem to write over it. Any ideas?
<dundundadoda> Which brand/model of wi-fi card has good performance in Ubuntu?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: how do i do that?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: The thing is, you can't compare Windows XP with Linux. Windows XP often has .inf driver files that tell it the possible modelines for a display
<TJ-> stiv2k_: I'd still bet on a problem with the physical VGA connector on the system motherboard/video card
<stiv2k_> TJ-: funny, i was also comparing how seamless hibernate always worked in windows xp on just about any machine i ever tried it on, whereas it rarely ever works on linux
<stiv2k_> TJ-: eh. well, if i had another VGA i'd try it but thats the only one i have at the moment
<dundundadoda> That's not a straight comparison. Hibernate and resume depend on driver support
<eeee> stiv2k_: give gtf a shot who knows
<TJ-> stiv2k_: I use suspend every day; this lappy often goes several months without a power-off
<stiv2k_> TJ-: suspend works fine but hibernate ruins everything. but if i use uswsusp and s2disk then hibernate works
<TJ-> stiv2k_: As eeee says you can provide manual modelines, via "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a Monitor section, the same way Windows does with its 'inf' files
<stiv2k_> i will try that
<stiv2k_> eeee: what is 'gtf'
<ids> how does one switch between sound outputs in ubuntu?
<Doctor_N1ck> Get the Fuck (out)
<stiv2k_> Doctor_N1ck: thank you
<TJ-> stiv2k_: Generalized Timing Formula
<eeee> lol, it's gtf <resolution> <here> <refresh rate>
<eeee> for the command
<dundundadoda> Does the 802.11n slow speed bug apply to the new AC-7260?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: and "gtf -x ...." for the xorg style output that can be pasted into xorg.conf
<stiv2k_> ok
<TJ-> dundundadoda: I have no idea
<TJ-> dundundadoda: The only ones I know for certain are the early generation 802.11n adapters
<stiv2k_> how do i change the pm-hibernate script? so it can call s2disk instead?
<dundundadoda> Is there somewhere I can research linux wi-fi performance?
<TJ-> stiv2k_: hibernate depends on sufficient free swap space, related to the RAM size
<stiv2k_> TJ-: well it works perfectly with s2disk
<TJ-> stiv2k_: Ahhh, OK, so a userspace tool issue then?
<stiv2k_> TJ-: whatever the default method ubuntu implements for hibernate is broken on this machine, but s2disk works perfectly. So, how can I change the method pm-utils uses
<stiv2k_> to make it use s2disk
<Guest69002> hi guys, hope somone can help. im running 14.14.1 and im unable to  set   gsettings  , some work other dont ?? like this one wouldnt work ...gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.privacy remember-recent-files false
<stiv2k_> a cursory google search brings up a guide that tells me to edit a file that no longer exists where it says it does
<anddam> k1l_: thanks
<stiv2k_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#Integrating_uswsusp_with_pm-utils
<eeee> Guest69002: you can use settings > privacy for that
<dundundadoda> ok thanks for the help. I guess I'll have to stick with Windows 8.1 until wi-fi is better supported in linux
<Guest69002> eee yes, but i have a bunch that i want to automate, cant understand why it wouldnt work also tried dconf write without success
<TJ-> stiv2k_: No idea, I've never had to change it
<stiv2k_> TJ-: where can i find out? surely it must be possible
<eeee> Guest69002: what's the error?
<Guest69002> no error , when issue  gsettings list-recursively >log i can see the changes has been made, but it doesnt reflect in the gui , not even after a reboot
<eeee> Guest69002: that's odd
<Guest69002> yep
<eeee> are you sure it's the setting you are after?
<Guest69002> yep. turning off history for apps and docs
<TJ-> Guest69002: Are you using gnome-desktop?
<cxm__> could it be anything other than the firewall?
<eeee> Guest69002: i just tried it here, and the gui changes
<eeee> ( nautilus )
<Guest69002> thanks eeee  , do you use 14.0.14?
<eeee> yes, 14.0.4.1
<Guest69002> unity?
<eeee> yes
<eeee> it added a "Recent" above home in nautilus
<eeee> when set to false it removed the files, Recent was still there, and restarting nautilus removed it
<cxm__> would there be anything else I shoudl check in ubuntu for what my virtualhose directive is not working
<kristenbb> how could I access a ssh server that is behind a gateway ?
<TJ-> cxm__: that tcpdump isn't sufficient; it doesn't show the replies. You really need "tcpdump -ni eth0 port 80 and host $CLIENTIPADDRESS" - put your client IP address in there, then from the client try *one* connection, then stop the tcpdump
<guest683> kristenbb open ssh port 22 in router
<cxm__> when you say client up address do you mean my servers IP?
<deathtrip> if anyone else ran into what I asked about above: 1) hold left shift on boot 2) boot into recovery mode 3) enable networking 4) after NetworkManager starts, hit ^C, then alt+arrow over to a prompt (what the FUCK!), 5) # apt-get --reinstall install gdm ; dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<kristenbb> guest683: but without accessing the router configuration ?
<deathtrip> mickey mouse ass OS
<guest683> kristenbb vpn ?
<guest683> kristenbb can you ping both pcs each other?
<BasketBall> integrated 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet LAN card ethernet works wifi doesnt in 12.04
<cxm__> tcpdump -ni eth0 port 80 and host $191.236.17.97
<cxm__> so like that?
<guest683> or use wireshark
<Guest69002> eeee, thanks for your help, i never tested it in throught the lense , it does work, but it doesnt reflect under system settings, privacy
<eeee> Guest69002: np
<louisdk> My Ubuntu installation (upgraded from 10.04, 12.04 to 14.04) has been slow lately then I moved home to a separate partition om same hard drive, reinstalled dbus and nvidia drivers and not it's quite fast. How can it be?
<daftykins> kristenbb: i found "miniupnpc" in the end
<trijntje> louisdk: stuf accumulates, I also notice it, which is why I reinstall every couple of releases
<michel_> f
<michel_> annybody knows kali?
<louisdk> trijntje, My Thinkpad T61p (4GB ram, 2,4Ghz Core2Duo, 720rpm hdd drive have had troubles running flash and virtualboxes lately and I was thinking of going lightwieght DE, then I notice this. Maybe I should do a reinstall.
<rww> michel_: we don't do support for unofficial derivatives of Ubuntu here. try #kali-linux :)
<michel_> try xubuntu
<TJ-> louisdk: sounds like you fixed a video driver problem by reinstalling the Nvidia drivers
<CyberGabber> kristenbb: with the route ( route add .... ) command you can add a route to the network of that gateway
<BasketBall> integrated 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet LAN card ethernet works wifi doesnt in 12.04
<TJ-> kristenbb: Without changing something on the gateway, you can't from outside, unless there's some port-knocking available for that
<daftykins> ^UPnP
<louisdk> TJ-, I think so. Before I didn't have a proper splash screen. It was puple but with blinking dots instead of proper slash logo.
<louisdk> This is amazing. Normally then running virtualbox the machine uses over 80% CPU now it's under 20% and the machine is speedy fast.
<louisdk> Could the have something to do with dbus being reinstalled?
<BasketBall> can i add microsoft word art themes to libre writer
<icewalker> hi, is an interactive locker allow users to lock desktop transparently?
<trijntje> icewalker: xscreensaver should have a bunch of screensavers that can do something like that
<trijntje> or at least with minimal effects over the transparancy
<gravik> \help
<gravik> exit
<frank_o> Hello! How do I do `ps x` but with line wrapping?
<icewalker> thanks
<winem> not sure if there is a parameter for line wrapping, but ps x | cat works... but I guess it should not be more than a dirty workaround
<frank_o> thanks winem
<DrVali> I'm having a problem getting my wifi card to work on boot-up on an ASUS.  The card is a RT5390. It says that it is hardware locked.  If I run "sudo rfkill unblock all" then the hardware lock is removed but ubuntu won't use the wifi.  If I suspend the laptop and then unsuspend it, the wifi works perfectly.  How can I get the wifi to work without having to go through the suspend trick?
<CyberGabber> frank_o: ps auxww  show lines wrapped in your used window
<Naphatul> my system just crashed, blank screen and booted itself, i'm not seeing anything in the syslog, should i look somewhere else or just attribute it to a random power failure?
<frank_o> thanks CyberGabber
<icewalker> i found xtrlock minimal, is what i needed
<rww> Hi. On Ubuntu 14.04, with Unity. My windows have no borders. I want my windows to have borders. How do I make them have borders?
<CyberGabber> frank_o: beware, the command normaly is added static, so if you want the route persistent so it keeps working after e.g. a reboot, you have to save it to config files.
<BasketBall> rww,  should i upgrade my kernel from .2.0-67-generic-pae
<jiffe> can anyone think of why ssh sessions to ubuntu 8.04 machines don't die out if I lose internet connectivity while sessions to 10.04, 12.04 do?
<BasketBall> how can i upgrade my kernel to 3.16.1
<OerHeks> BasketBall, on 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<BasketBall> 12.04
<OerHeks> 12.04, oh, not possible, as there is no ubuntu kernel 3.16  for 12.04 in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> utopic only
<BasketBall> OerHeks,  i ran sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-trusty to upgrade it to the trusty kernel
<BasketBall> brb
<frank_o> What's with that dude saying earlier that Ubuntu and OpenBSD are going to merge?
<OerHeks> frank_o, possibly a fever
<OerHeks> or sunburn
<BasketBall> OerHeks,
<frank_o> OerHeks: yup thought so too
<TedSteedly> peace
<stiv2k_> how come it SOMETIMES shows the grub screen when im booting up or resuming my computer from hibernate ?
<stiv2k_> and just sits there waiting for me to press enter
<Loshki> jiffe: something to do with whether you have keepalives configured on 8.04 (which isn't supported here)?
<stiv2k_> instead of booting
<TJ-> stiv2k_: because it recorded a boot-failure last time
<stiv2k_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<stiv2k_> ok
<TJ-> stiv2k_: The OS is supposed to write a boot-good flag which GRUB uses to decide if it needs to wait for user intervention
<stiv2k_>        haha "intervention"
<stiv2k_> TJ-: another thing, how come 'spin down hard disks' option is greyed out in my power settings?
<stiv2k_> my poor hard disks will spin themselves out
<Loshki> TJ-: I never have a manual handy when that happens. What kind of things can I do from the grub prompt?
<ObrienDave> BIOS setting?
<stiv2k_> ObrienDave: talking to me? not sure? maybe? is that a common setting?
<Loshki> stiv2k_: I used to set the spin down option manually from rc.local using hdparm
<stiv2k_> Loshki: i would think it is an option every computer should have set by default... why would it be greyed out?
<ObrienDave> stiv2k_, i would not know about your BIOS settings. it just came to mind
<TJ-> Loshki: Everything... the fulll GRUB command-line is available
<Loshki> stiv2k_: I've no idea. I don't trust GUIs. Too many bugs...
<Loshki> TJ-: I'll read up on it, thanks!
<TJ-> stiv2k_: greyed out? don't know, it's a stupid GUI!
<OerHeks> who really wants a hdd to spinndown? doesn't save much power.
<ObrienDave> increases wear and tear
<ids> anyone here who can help me getting SP/DIF getting to work?
<ids> spdif does show up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<Loshki> OerHeks: also, quieter and cooler. I'm sure many people are in the same boat I am: Tons of archived material that you only look at once in a blue moon. Why keep all that rust spinning for the occasional non-urgent access?
<OerHeks> Loshki, sounds legit, but that would be an extraordinairly use.
<TJ-> When you've got an array of archival disks the power-save can be quite considerable
<TimeVirus> hello
<djam90> I have an Ubuntu 13.10 box. I want to create a user called "dan". I want this user to have write access to /var/www to be able to FTP in to this dir and upload files. Is this possible? Currently I did useradd dan and set password, but he doesn't have access to /var/www
<djam90> Is this possible?
<OerHeks> djam90,  make your user member of www-data, that would be the easiest way
<djam90> OerHeks, like this? sudo usermod -a -G www-data dan
<Loshki> djam90: also, remember also that changes to groups means you have to logout/login that user to take effect.
<OerHeks> yes, if your user = dan
<OerHeks> Loshki, +1
<djam90> hmm.. how do I log out that user if I am SSH in as root?
<OerHeks> djam90, sounds like that user is not active now, yes?
<djam90> OerHeks, I did useradd dan,  passwd dan "password",  usermod -a -G www-data dan,   now what?
<Loshki> djam90: as OerHeks says, if "dan" isn't logged in anywhere doing anything, it should "just work" (tm).
<OerHeks> login as that user, and check it
<djam90> damn permission denied in /var/ww
<djam90> www folder is root:root, is that why?
<sloof> Anyone here built a kernel package using make-kpkg?  I've got some questions about excessive disk space used for the build environment and the actual package that is created.
<TimeVirus> there about a thousand search results on how to repair a GRUB install on an external hdd- which is THE correct response -- sorry I dont have any more time to wade through it all
<djam90> OerHeks, my /var/www folder is root:root ownership, could that be why?
<OerHeks> djam90, " id dan'  should give you the list of permissions, does www-data show up?
<djam90> it does
<OerHeks> don't change that flolder, it is safe
<djam90> inside /var/www, as dan, I run "touch test" and I get permission denied
<djam90> the www folder doesn't seem to have group write access
<TimeVirus> in anticipation grub did NOT install to the internal but the external isnt booting and YES USB is the first boot option in BIOS
<Loshki> djam90: ls -ld /var/www* please, and pastebin the result...
<TimeVirus> can anyone see me?
<djam90> Loshki the result was simply: drwxrwxr-x 5 root root 4096 Aug 17 16:34 /var/www
<Loshki> TimeVirus: since you won't spend the time learning how to use GRUB, you're going to have to spend the time explaining your problem to us clearly enough that we can diagnose & debug it for you...
<TimeVirus> right
<TimeVirus> how do I start to help you help me?
<djam90> Loshki, did you mean to do ls -ld /var/www* with the * there?
<Guest74752> I have problems with a partition that seems to have disappeared (though reference is still there during boot.  I also have a DVD burner that has totally disappeared.
<Loshki> djam90: I see the group permissions are root=rwx. User "dan" is not in group root, so cannot write there. I hesitate to advise you further, as I don't have a setup I can test with here.
<TimeVirus> would you like to see the output of gparted, disk management, or fdisk -l/
<TimeVirus> ?
<djam90> hmm. Is it worth changing group of www to www-data?
<Doctor_N1ck> no
<Loshki> djam90: yes, the "*" is because I wasn't sure of the exact directory name.
<stiv2k_> wow
<stiv2k_> nothing works
<Doctor_N1ck> there's no difference if www is what your web services run under
<TimeVirus> why would my boot partition also be flagged with lba?
<Guest74752> Btw, I just did a fdisk -l and it just brought me back to the next command line prompt
<Loshki> TimeVirus: I haven't needed to do more than a grub re-install myself in years. Your questions are valid. I'm just not sure I'm the right person to help you..
<TimeVirus> ok
<ObrienDave> TimeVirus, LBA is how the system addresses your HD
<Loshki> Guest74752: no output at all from sudo fdisk -l ?
<ids> how do you set up ubuntu to play sound over spdif?
<Guest74752> I had done a simple fdisk.  The sudo fdisk gave some strange feedback
<TimeVirus> i need to figure out how to reinstall grub to the external, but like I said the search results go on for miles and what i've waded through is irrelevant so far lol
<Loshki> Guest74752: I would like to see a pastebin of the sudo fdisk -l output...
<Guest74752> Loshki: brb with it
<TimeVirus> frustrating
<TimeVirus> youtube probably has the answer!
<TimeVirus> :)
<Loshki> TimeVirus: I understand/sympathise. Which OS version are you running?
<TimeVirus> Lubuntu
<Guest74752> Loshki: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074621/
<phillip> hey, my packages are brocken because of libre office and the ppa. https://pastee.org/zetr7 is the problem. Anyone have a idea what I can do?
<Guest74752> Loshki: Enjoy ...
<Loshki> TimeVirus: even worse. I know nothing about lubuntu, and only one thing about grub. Do you know your grub version?
<TimeVirus> grub -version in the terminal?
<ObrienDave> !precise | phillip
<ubottu> phillip: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ObrienDave> phillip, just checking ;)
<phillip> ObrienDave: hmm?
<TimeVirus> I'm running Lubuntu 14.04
<TimeVirus> latest greatest
<Loshki> TimeVirus: how bizarre. I typed grub -version on my 12.04 machine and it said "grub not installed". In which case, how does it boot? Are you sure you want to be taking grub advice from me, TimeVirus?
<TimeVirus> lol ya me too
<TimeVirus> o\
<ObrienDave> try grub2 -version
<TimeVirus> oh well
<TimeVirus> kk
<TimeVirus> no good dave thanks though
<Nothing_Much> How do I set up a Samba share for an Ubuntu QA test?
<TimeVirus> youtube it is :)
<ObrienDave> yea, just saw that, weird
<Bashing-om> TimeVirus: IF you know you need grub installed to the usb device; sudo fdisk -lu to identify the device name, mount the usb from terminal, and "sudo grub-install dev/sdX" where X is the identification (a,b,c ??).
<TimeVirus> cool
<TimeVirus> thanks
<OerHeks> grub-install --version
<Bashing-om> TimeVirus: Possible if Grub is hammered, will have to get more agressove with the install routine, depends on how deep you have to go.
<Loshki> TimeVirus: well, that narrows it down a bit. Any 14.04 grub guide should work. One that gives examples for what Bashing-om describes would be the one I'd choose.
<TimeVirus> ok thanks guys
<TimeVirus> gotta go
<Guest74752> Loshki: So, what is the verdict?
<TimeVirus> thanks again
<Loshki> Bashing-om: I typed grub -version on my 12.04 machine and it said "grub not installed". In which case, how does it even boot?
<ObrienDave> Loshki, look up 5 lines ;P
<ObrienDave> grub-install --version
<Loshki> Guest74752: sorry, distractions. pls. stand by, you're next :-)
<TimeVirus> proper syntax is grub2-install --version
<Guest74752> Loshki: np
<OerHeks> TimeVirus, wrong
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to setup a Samba share?
<TimeVirus> gurb for 12?
<TimeVirus> heh
<TimeVirus> kk
<TimeVirus> grub 202 beta9 something
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> 2
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Depreciated -> my output: sysop@1404mini:~$  grub -version -> The program 'grub' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Loshki> Guest74752: looks normal enough, root on sda1. What's on sda6, is that /home ? I'm seeing a lot of "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary." lately. Apparently harmless. Which partition has "disappeared"?
<Loshki> Bashing-om: deprecated? In favor of what?
<Bashing-om> Loshki: That be -> grub-install --version <- : )
<tiemay> I'm trying to recover encryptedd data like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Long_way
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to setup a Samba share?
<Guest74752> Loshki: Hold on tight ... this is going to be fun, I think.  The 1.5T partition is the one where I had put Ubuntu 14.04.  I think that /sda6 is where there are something like 300GB (originally 352GB if I'm not mistaken) where I had installed - by resizing the 1.5T from its original 2.0T size.  And I don't understand how sda1 with its 1.5T can be 100% full
<tiemay> I got through to the end, and the files are showing up, but they're still encrypted
<Beldar> !samba | Nothing4You state the actual issue for help.
<ubottu> Nothing4You state the actual issue for help.: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Nothing4You> Beldar: nope
<Nothing4You> Beldar: i won't
<Beldar> Nothing4You, Heh, your loose that is haow the channel works. ;)
<Loshki> Bashing-om: thanks.
<Nothing4You> Beldar: i don't have ubuntu issues here though
<Nothing4You> Beldar: so i can't state them
<Guest74752> Loshki: Another twist - I had had a problem with the sata wire that was broken that had been connected to the hard drive
<phillip> hey, my packages are brocken because of libre office and the ppa. https://pastee.org/zetr7 is the problem. Anyone have a idea what I can do?
<Beldar> Nothing4You, Thanwhy are you here?
<tiemay> everything seems to go fine until the part where I do "6. Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature:  (The second keyring in the square brackets from above that I said would be important.)"
<Guest74752> Loshki: The original sata wire was red.  This one I replaced it with (that I had hanging around the house) is blue
<kostkon> phillip, same here, waiting for updated pacakges. Anyway, you could try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239916
<Beldar> Nothing4You, besides this standard help info. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<Guest74752> Loshki: And what does that mean that partition 2 doesn't follow partition 1?
<Beldar> the ignore fills one more chapter
<tiemay> it says "WARNING: Based on the contents of [/root/.ecryptfs/sig-cache.txt], it looks like you have never mounted with this key before. This could mean that you have typed your passphrase wrong."
<tiemay> it's not typed wrong
<Loshki> Guest74752: the color of the cable shouldn't matter :-). Ok. Let's get started. First, do you have any data on this disk you can't live without? Backups?
<Nothing4You> uhm, i feel like Beldar doesn't realize he accidently adressed me instead of Nothing_Much who was asking for help
<Nothing4You> lol
<phillip> kostkon: thanks a lot and even if they update the package I can not install it because my packages are brocken
<Bashing-om> Guest74752:  Loshki :: 100% often refers to the /boot partition, and not to the device as a whole. -> df-h, df -i <- to look.
<kostkon> phillip, only the pacakge libreoffice-base is
<Nothing4You> Beldar: did you ignore me?
<Loshki> Bashing-om: No running ahead, please. First we have to decide how vulnerable the data are. He's had a hardware failure...
<phillip> kostkon: yes, but I can't anything because of it
<[42]> Beldar: are you there?
<kostkon> phillip, try doing what the others have done and shared how they've done it on that ubuntuforums thread
<Guest74752> Loshki: The worry is that I had transfered from the 1.5T onto the 352GB before the problem.  I would like to recover the 352gb that was on sda6 - withour forgetting to recover the ecrypt-ed  Partition of sda6 and its 352GB
<phillip> kostkon: okey, thanks
<Guest74752> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074782/
<Guest74752> Loshki: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074782/
<Guest74752> Loshki: Bashing-om: But that still doesn't tell me where my DVD burner is ...
<Loshki> Guest74752: the burner is likely a separate issue. Since you've been moving cables, are you sure the DVD is still connected, power & data?
<Guest74752> Loshki: I checked before I got on the chat here cables
<Guest74752> Loshki: There are two cables in the back and the light had blinked like always during boot ... when there is a support in it
<phillip> kostkon: i have insert that line it still does not work :)
<kostkon> phillip, same here
<phillip> kostkon: okey, and what are you doing now?
<kostkon> phillip, not sure. Thinking about doing a ppa-purge and a reinstall
<kostkon> phillip, I'm still researching it
<phillip> kostkon: how? I can install anything, so no ppa-purge
<phillip> *can't
<veryhappy> help, i deleted my system control center in kde, how do i get it back?
<pers3us> veryhappy: It is just a package. Find it and install it.
<veryhappy> i tried to find it in google, but there they just write: you can use system control center for x and y and z, but never mention the name of this package.
<OerHeks> how did you delete it then, veryhappy ?
<Bashing-om> Guest74752: Loshki "/dev/sda6       323G  307G  146M 100% /" still bet it is '/boot'.  short cut to it -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <-.
<veryhappy> with this stupid
<veryhappy> apt-get autoremove -y
<ObrienDave> don't use -y
<veryhappy> ObrienDave: i so got it now
<kostkon> phillip, yeah, i can't give you a definitve answer whether it will work or not. I haven't tried it myself :/
<veryhappy> so can anyone give me the name? kde-control-center? kde-config-manager?
<OerHeks> kcontrol i guess, better ask in #kubuntu
<Guest74752> Bashing-om: Enjoy this ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8074883/
<veryhappy> ah good
<veryhappy> yea thanks, i'll ask there additionally
<veryhappy> thanks
<jellow> giorg, use main channel to talk.
<Loshki> Guest74752: Bashing-om: Well, I'm still confused. /dev/sda6 is full, because 300G of data was copied to it from /dev/sda1. Have you looked for this data, Guest74752?
<phillip> kostkon: okey, anyway /msg me if you find a solution. Thanks.
<kostkon> phillip, ok
<Guest74752> Loshki: What I meant to say about this is that I bounced the stuff I had on the simple Ubuntu 14.04 partition onto the Ubuntu Studio that I had installed on the sda6 partition
<Loshki> Bashing-om: and somewhere in the middle of all this, there was some kind of hardware failure, after which the burner doesn't work.
<Guest74752> Loshki: and the burner just died today, though all the other problems are a couple days old
<Guest74752> has anyone seen "voidfire" recently?
<kostkon> phillip, i may have a solution give me 2mins
<tiemay> any idea how I can recover this encrypted data? http://www.0bin.net/paste/fNe4Ks4GWjW5Ih2h#sSbDjiwpYEoXzls3+liGUixfuJxI3-TxejccVcsYVvG
<kostkon> phillip, yes
<phillip> great how?
<Loshki> Guest74752: I'm sorry. This is like doing surgery through a keyhole. I don't think I'm up to it. I think you should locate and copy as much of the data as you can, then fsck the disks, and then try and get the burner working so you can reinstall, sorry...
<kostkon> phillip, first I did: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base libreoffice-report-builder-bin libreoffice   then reinstalled them   sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base libreoffice-report-builder-bin libreoffice    and that's it!
<veryhappy> thank you guys, i had to find the package myself, but at least i got the right idea due to your suggestions of names, the kde control center is simply named: systemsettings
<veryhappy> take care
<Guest74752> Loshki: Any problem with me doing a fsck now?  I had booted recently with recovery mode and did a fsck that told me that ext4 was not mounted
<phillip> kostkon: thanks a lot, works!!!
<kostkon> phillip, :)
<stiv2k_> i installed nvidia-340 but xorg isn't using it? what am i missing? i followed this: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-nvidia-340-24-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-13-10-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivative-systems/
<Loshki> tiemay: well if it's a software bug, or a disk corruption, you're screwed, so you better hope you got the key wrong. Check for capitals, white space, stuff like that...
<daftykins> stiv2k_: this still that ancient 6100 of yours? they probably dropped support
<kostkon> phillip, all is fine?
<stiv2k_> daftykins: o
<stiv2k_> daftykins: can i confirm that somehow?
<phillip> kostkon: yes!
<Loshki> Guest74752: in general, it's always safe to use "sudo -p <device>". Because you've had a suspected hardware failure, there
<kostkon> phillip, :)
<daftykins> stiv2k_: yep in the driver version release notes
<stiv2k_> daftykins: the 304 driver sucks
<stiv2k_> daftykins: and nouveau sucks..
<Loshki> there's an element of risk, which is why I'd rather you looked around and copied the valuable data before you do anything else.
<phillip> kostkon: *___* huge thank you!
<daftykins> stiv2k_: is this trying to solve your image placement issue from earlier?
<kostkon> phillip, np
<stiv2k_> daftykins: yeah
<stiv2k_> daftykins: that and because i notice the display gets all fuzzy after resume
<daftykins> stiv2k_: sounds like you're connected via analog, VGA... did you try telling the screen to auto-adjust?
<Guest74752> Loshki: I think I am going to lose data no matter what
<Guest74752> thx anyway
<stiv2k_> daftykins: yes i did. auto adjust makes it auto-too-wide
<tiemay> Loshki: ok, I'll try again, is there a chance the cipher (e.g. aes) or byte key (16) might be different? I didn't try to customize it during installation
<Guest74752> bye
<daftykins> stiv2k_: no digital outputs?
<Loshki> Guest74752: best of luck
<stiv2k_> daftykins: not on this ancient thing
<Guest74752> Loshki: I will need it.  Thx
<Loshki> Guest74752: don't leave. Run the fsck and tell us what happens...
<TimeVirus> is it not possible to paste to xterm?
<daftykins> stiv2k_: did you start on the 17x at all?
<TimeVirus> o\
<TimeVirus> no clipboard in xfce?
<TimeVirus> o\
<TimeVirus> cant be
<Loshki> tiemay: sorry, out of my expertise at this point. Please ask & hopefully Someone Who Knows will answer...
<stiv2k_> daftykins: np
<stiv2k_> daftykins: no
<stiv2k_> daftykins: should i?
<k1l_> TimeVirus: dont be annoying with too many lines and too less words
<k1l_> TimeVirus: use ctrl+shift+v to paste
<tiemay> Loshki: ok, thanks for trying
<daftykins> stiv2k_: yeah, although it looked like your lack of EDID receipt was the more likely issue. this current version, did you download manually, or is it a package?
<Loshki> TimeVirus: The old standby, xclipboard? cut&paste is kind of a mess. And don't get me started on virtualbox
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i've been using 304 from 'additional drivers' since the get go. I tried installing 331 and 340 but it appears you are correct and they are not applicable to the geforce 6100 so i have removed them and am back on 304
<TimeVirus> lol
<daftykins> stiv2k_: wouldn't cost anything but time to go through each one that's in the repos :)
<stiv2k_> daftykins: lol
<stiv2k_> daftykins: can i have it show all of them on the additional drivers? it only shows 304 and 173
<TimeVirus> try GNS3 some day
<daftykins> stiv2k_: just run "apt-cache search nvidia-" and you'll see them
<stiv2k_> let's see how the 173 performs
<stiv2k_> all i need is to play youtube, and suspend/resume
<stiv2k_> its not that much to ask for :P
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> i never use such power modes
<stiv2k_> daftykins: well, it's consistently above 90 F here and the air condition runs more or less continuously. When you have to deal with this, you learn to cut corners on energy usage everywhere you can
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: I think you responded to Nothing4You instead of me lol
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, Maybe one I copy and paste nicks
<Beldar> once
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: Try tab complete :P
<run> galera alguem saberia com diminuir o brilho da tela do notebook no kali linux pela tecla fn ?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I have been here for a long tome thanks.
<stiv2k_> daftykins: and of course, there is a bug in xfce4-power-manager that specifically PREVENTS the system from suspending after inactivity. Just my luck
<Beldar> however cannot spell, lol
<k1l> run: neither kali nor that language is supported in here
<stiv2k_> daftykins: this windows xp --> ubuntu transition is not going as smoothly as i would have preferred
<k1l> !kali > run
<ubottu> run, please see my private message
<daftykins> stiv2k_: well, you probably remember my feelings toward that hardware ;)
<daftykins> (fit for the skip)
<stiv2k_> daftykins: im keeping it for one more year, then, i will get a new PC for myself, my current pc will become the media PC, and that media PC will become my server, and my server will be sent to a landfill.
<stiv2k_> that is my hierarchy of computers, ordered from newest/most powerful to oldest/least powerful
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> fair enough
<stiv2k_> daftykins: the 173 driver gets me at a 640x480 resolution :/
<daftykins> stiv2k_: heh, compare the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stiv2k_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8075092
<stiv2k_> [    24.100] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<rabrol> Is there any way to view a history of Harddrive spindown?  I want to check if my disks have been following the standby times I've set.
<cxm__> can you repartion an already mounted drive to make it larger?
<OerHeks> cxm__, no
<cxm__> so how would I go about repartioning a drive?
<cxm__> do I unmount it first?
<OerHeks> cxm__,  boot the live cd, and use gparted from there
<Beldar> rabrol, aggressive spin downs can wear a drive out faster so be aware.
<cxm__> this is on a virtual host
<Beldar> cxm__, does not matter
<rabrol> Beldar, thanks.  I've set the main drive for a 2 hour spindown, and the backup drive for a 15 minute.  The backup drive only "works" once a week when being updated. This shouldn't be a problem, should it?
<Beldar> cxm__, Standard partitions have to be unmounted
<cxm__> yes ok so I would unmount it and then go through the partition setup procedures
<Beldar> rabrol, NOt sure I just while looking for what you asked for came across the info, you will have to do the research.
<OerHeks> cxm__, well, we need more info, what is your vm host, vmware, virtualbox or something else?
<cxm__> zure
<cxm__> azure
<_oswald> lol
<OerHeks> cxm__, sounds like a windows/azure issue, no experience with that
<cxm__> well it is a Lamp setup
<cxm__> so everything is lamp with an ubuntu image
<cxm__> for all intents and purposes
<daftykins> stiv2k_: if you have anything else that has digital outputs, you could save that display's EDID and use it. otherwise, someone might have it online
<daftykins> stiv2k_: i'm not sure that'll solve your issues though
<cxm__> ok how about this
<cxm__> if that drive started to run out of space
<rabrol> Beldar, thank you. I'll keep researching ideal times. I'd still like to know if there is a way to view spindown history though. Any defauly log files show that?
<cxm__> could I just mount another drive and run sites from that folder
<cxm__> like sites2
<Beldar> rabrol, I have no idea.
<cxm__> would that work?
<rabrol> Beldar, OK. I haven't been able to find an answer of Google yet either. Thanks for the help!
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i wouldnt mind manually specifying the information.... looks like its missing DPI value?
<daftykins> stiv2k_: not a clue i'm afraid, can't see what you're seeing :)
<stiv2k_> daftykins: in the log
<stiv2k_> [    24.101] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<stiv2k_> [    24.101] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.
<daftykins> stiv2k_: oh, mmm if you reverted to a driver with the correct resolution you could maybe find how to tweak DPI manually and just see how it looks
<daftykins> i really don't know :)
<daftykins> i'm glad to only rarely have to deal with analog interfaces for displays these days
<Guest15363> Hi. I'm wondering if anyone could help me change a specific keyboard shortcut.
<daftykins> ask the question and you may receive
<Guest15363> I don't want Alr+Right Click to result in a menu.
<daftykins> standard ubuntu has a keyboard shortcuts program underneath system settings though, that's about all i can share
<Guest15363> I've looked in the Keyboard settings but can't find it.
<stiv2k_> daftykins: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<daftykins> stiv2k_: lightdm.conf sounds good, i believe i saw it on xubuntu under /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/<stuff here>
<Guest15363> So it might not be possible to change this shortcut at all?
<daftykins> Guest15363: i don't have the slightest clue
<kostkon> stiv2k_, is it really a crt monitor
<stiv2k_> kostkon: no
<kostkon> stiv2k_, ok
<stiv2k_> kostkon: its a 32" VIZIO LCD
<kostkon> stiv2k_, a lot of monitors have buggy edids, if that's indeed the problem
<raymondillo>    /part
<daftykins> with a cheap brand like VIZIO, seems likely
<stiv2k_> lol.
<frank_o> thought for a sec u meant my company VIZRT
<frank_o> yeah fuck VIZIO :)
<frank_o> trying to bring down our stocks and shit
<astory> I'm getting nothing but my mouse cursor and the default background after logging in on 14.04.  I can get to a hard terminal though - ideas on how to troubleshoot?  The resolution on the graphical frontend is also too low, happened on the same boot as the login problem.
<daftykins> astory: this after an upgrade?
<ObrienDave> !language | frank_o
<ubottu> frank_o: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<astory> daftykins: no, my webcam was misbehaving so I rebooted
<astory> I hadn't rebooted for some time, but otherwise nothing odd
<Anastasia> Help :-)!  Just installed kde4 and I have some process (baloo_file_extr ?) hitting the HD about twice a second.  Can't kill it, what to do?  TMIA!
<Anastasia> Can't even log out.
<daftykins> astory: try an older kernel if you just had updates
<frank_o> ObrienDave: calling out a "brand to be cheap" has far worse repercussions than the word "fuck"
<astory> daftykins: will do, hold on
<frank_o> especially considering the reputation and jobs that might be lost
<madknight> i use the numix theme on xubuntu and after some time (some hours) there is a buggy upper left corner square (like a 20 dead pixels square) if i restart the xfce window manager then its gone, any solutions?
<daftykins> frank_o: take your one-man crusade into #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rww> or preferably, don't
<rww> (I recommend a LiveJournal)
<frank_o> dont mind me, im on no such thing
<frank_o> those are your words buddy
<OoTLink> hihi
<frank_o> jesus
<frank_o> lord have mercy
<Sonyto> hi
<rol01340> Anastasia: On  ~/.kde4/share/config/baloofilerc change Indexing-Enabled to false
<OoTLink> does anyone here dual boot win8 and ubuntu with uefi on?
<daftykins> OoTLink: people have, what would be your real question?
<astory> daftykins: I don't have any older kernels installed... I think I removed them when I went through the recovery options.  Is there one in particular I should install? I'm on 3.11.0-18-generic
<Anastasia> rol01340: Thought I did that, wasn't in the file though, had to add it at the end.
<kostkon> astory, your problem is also the main symptom of a borked unity/compiz setup. you could also try resetting your unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<daftykins> astory: your system isn't up to date then.
<OoTLink> daftykins, hrmm before I ask I'm going to try one more thing
<OoTLink> forgot about this last night haha
<astory> ok, let me update
<astory> kostkon: I'll try that next
<Anastasia> Ah, perhaps that is the problem, I have no .kde4 just .kde (copied $HOME from old install.
<OoTLink> but i did have boot manager issues
<OoTLink> I installed the bootloader (grub2 I think, whatever is default by ubuntu anyway)
<OoTLink> stuck it on the /boot partition
<Anastasia> Lemme kill off the old .kde directory and log out and back in and see what happens.
<Bashing-om> Anastasia: Lot's of hits from Goggle; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217434 ; seems relevant .
<OoTLink> windows 8's boot manager won't send to ubuntu
<frank_o> daftykins: at our company www.vizrt.com we use ubuntu though
<frank_o> daftykins: together with OpenBSD. and we market both extensively. so i dont see how we're being OT
<rww> frank_o: because this is an Ubuntu support channel, wherein we ask and answer Ubuntu support questions
<Sonyto> no hay nadie aki
<kostkon> Anastasia, also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<frank_o> matter of fact we use Ubuntu to rule the majority of the world's TV stations
<rww> "my company has a similar name to a monitor company someone mentioned and I cuss about it" isn't a support question
<frank_o> rww: true that
<Nordom> anyone ever use pygrub?
<ObrienDave> frank_o, official Ubuntu channels require you to keep the conversation to a family friendly atmosphere. no cursing or swearing allowed. if you can't abide by that, go elsewhere
<rww> anyways, i think we discussed this to death, back to support times
<frank_o> rww: you're just putting words in my mouth
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i dont know how to calculate dpi
<stiv2k_> daftykins: my math tells me it should be 50
<daftykins> yeah no idea
<stiv2k_> 1360 pixels / 27.5 inches
<astory> daftykins: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade -y didn't get me any new packages
<ObrienDave> stiv2k_, standard desktop DPI is 96
<daftykins> astory: that's odd, your kernel is definitely old
<daftykins> astory: definitely a clean 14.04 install this, yes?
<astory> daftykins: it's definitely 14.04, according to /etc/lsb-release, but it's not a clean install
<astory> uname -a gives: 3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu
<astory> I'm not sure how to check what version of the kernel I should have
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having trouble installing the proprietary driver for a new Nvidia card. Nothing appears in the Additional Drivers tab of the Software & Updates interface. What do I need to do to make ubuntu notice the graphics card and give me the option to install an additional driver?
<ObrienDave> astory,  i'm on 3.13.0-34
<astory> oh my
<alazyworkaholic> I have the proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) checked, and I'm 14.04
<kostkon> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.34.40 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<kostkon> yeap
<astory> uh, so, graphics problems aside that needs to get fixed
<ObrienDave> astory, i would fix that first
<astory> ugh, I can't use dconf reset from a raw terminal
<astory> "cannot autolaunch d-bus without x11 $DISPLAY"
<daftykins> your install sounds pretty quirky astory, did you upgrade from 12.04.5?
<astory> daftykins: I don't remember, but it's an old-ish install
<astory> I'd really rather not blow it away though
<daftykins> heh
<astory> :(
<daftykins> well, up to you to pick up the pieces then
<daftykins> i've encountered a few people stuck on older kernels now and i don't know why it happens
<astory> do you mind sharing a paste of your sources.list so I can do a diff?
<astory> eh, nevermind, they're all trusty
<kostkon> astory, for starters, you could paste your sources.list contents    use pastebinit to paste from the cmd
<kostkon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<greyhet> gençler selam
<frank_o> astory: rather, check out the openbsd kernel
<astory> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8075411/
<greyhet> astory
<astory> pastebinit is awesome, thanks
<greyhet> şş astory
<kostkon> !tr | greyhet
<ubottu> greyhet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<greyhet> kırmızi şortli bak bi
<frank_o> astory: most people don't know but the openbsd kernel is pretty much what the linux kernel will look like in 5-10 years from now
<kostkon> astory, anything in the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<frank_o> don't get me wrong though, i love linux, and especially ubuntu, i use it every day
<kostkon> astory, and what about   apt-cache policy linux-generic ?
<daftykins> frank_o: your off topic chat is not welcome here
<astory> kostkon: yes, I'm using the following ppas: google-talkplugin, killian-f_lux-sauxy (perhaps a problem) maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy (also possibly a problem) steam, ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-{saucy, trusty}
<stiv2k_> daftykins: i think i need to do xrandr --scale instead of the dpi
<astory> kostkon: apt-cache policy linux-generic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8075429/
<astory> so it's not installed!
<astory> installing now
<astory> how did I boot?
<rww> because you have some specific kernel package installed, just not the metapackage that pulls in new versions (linux-generic)
<kostkon> astory, weird though
<astory> oh ok
<frank_o> sorry daftykins didn't know this was support only!
<daftykins> frank_o: yes you did.
<kostkon> astory, install it, then check for updates, sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<frank_o> daftykins: no this is not #ubuntu-support
<astory> kostkon: on it
<daftykins> rww: i think this one has overstayed his welcome
<frank_o> ubuntu as a whole can cover a wide range of issues.
<frank_o> by all means. i digress.
<rww> frank_o: I assure you that, as our channel /topic, and channel guidelines (which you were NOTICEd a link to and told to read on join), and I have said, #ubuntu is a support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat.
<astory> kostkon: no further apt changes after install... rebooting
<rww> (as daftykins already asked you to do)
<kostkon> astory, ?
<astory> kostkon: it works now, yay!
<astory> thanks so much
<frank_o> sorry rww. i got no such link. again i didn't know this place was support only.
<kostkon> astory, interesting development but there you go :)
<astory> one last thing: how do I get rid of old ppas?
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<astory> great, thanks
<astory> yinz rock!
<Dragin> Can anyone tell me the proper command (i.e. apt-get foo) to get and install gtk libraries?
<rww> Dragin: the development ones needed for compiling, or...?
<rww> (also, GTK 2 or 3?)
<Dragin> yay! Hard questions! lol
<rww> easier question: what are you trying to do that causes you to ask that :)
<Dragin> Ok, you tell me... Here is what I am doing...
<Dragin> I am installing (and had to compile rscw. This also needed fttw and gtk
<daftykins> you're welcome to talk without pressing enter so much
 * rww looks at rscw
<Dragin> I hajust didn't want to flood channel daftykins
<Dragin> oops
<greyhet> does anyone can run knight online on ubuntu ?
<greyhet> with wine
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> greyhet: see above links and channels
<alazyworkaholic> the commands "ubuntu-drivers devices" and "ubuntu-drivers list" return nothing although I have a recent Nvidia graphics card. What could the problem be? (14.04)
<Dragin> rscw is a program that lets my computer talk to my radio (HAM Radio)
<greyhet> what does it mean "!"
<Dragin> basically for Morse Code operation with the computer
<daftykins> greyhet: it is a trigger to make ubottu tell you what she just told you
<rww> Dragin: *nod* I'm trying to figure out which GTK version it wants right now. sec :)
<Dragin> I see. I can only assume the "latest and greatest", but then again, I know next to nothing obviously =)
<frank_o> greyhet: you mean like this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/612189/why-are-exclamation-marks-used-in-ruby-methods
<Dragin> oh, and daftykins, I appologize about the missunderstanding that I had with you a couple of days ago.
<greyhet> frank_o: no i mean for channel
<greyhet> but i understand my english is a little bit problem
<frank_o> oh ok
<greyhet> daftykins: also thanks i found channel about wine
<Dragin> I only use wine when I am thirsty
<frank_o> greyhet: no worries. if english is hard, do check out "the elements of style" by william strunk
<reisio> I only use it when I'm conscious
<reisio> that's a strict rule with m e
<daftykins> Dragin: no idea who you are or what you're referring to
<rww> Dragin: rather the opposite problem. I think it needs GTK 1, which has been obsolete for years :\
<Dragin> or when I have no choice because the program I am using isn't native linux ;)
<geb_> omg how much people) Hello everyone)))
<greyhet> Dragin: native linux ?
<kostkon> geb_, hi
<frank_o> reisio has m e? :/
<frank_o> man i love that dude
<daftykins> troll status confirmed, time to be +q'd or ejected.
<daftykins> no more warnings.
<Dragin> Probably best then daftykins. You said something (I can't remember what it was even) and I took it the wrong way, and said something back. World War III began.... Nukes went off... World is now full of mutants. It was really quite ugly ;)
<greyhet> frank_o: i have been studied english for 1 year, but still when i write or speak in english i confuse
<frank_o> daftykins: please stop hitting on me man. i know reisio from other channels, was just surprised to see him here.
#ubuntu 2015-08-10
<aruns> EriC^^, OerHeks : sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq ntop > output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044612/
<daftykins> SolarNRG: no, you don't know how to use it is all.
<OerHeks> it is all part of the security-network-auth, maybe you cannot even ping your host.
<SolarNRG> daftykins: ok in debian I go su, it asks me for a password bam, I'm superuser I can do whatever I want
<daftykins> yeah, same with ubuntu and Mint - only "sudo -i" instead
<SolarNRG> in mint I go su it asks me for a password but I never had the chance to set it
<OerHeks> SolarNRG, the ubuntu way is: sudo -i # for that terminal session only.
<daftykins> SolarNRG: so i would recommend that you do some reading to understand how to use it, instead of just kicking up a big fuss claiming these paranoid ideas.
<daftykins> you do not use 'su' on ubuntu and its' derivatives.
<SolarNRG> when i install ubuntu, will i get the option to set my own root password?
<daftykins> no because it's not designed to be used with a root password.
<OerHeks> no, that is answered already with the urls
<SolarNRG> so is sudo -i the same thing as su in debian?
<daftykins> no
<SolarNRG> what's the difference?
<daftykins> you need to do some reading up on sudo :)
<aruns> Is reinstallation of ubuntu only solution left
<xangua> SolarNRG: please read what the bot said already up
<aruns> Does any way can fix this problem
<EriC^^> aruns: try sudo dpkg --remove --force-all ntop
<LizardmanSC> SolarNRG is it easy to remove though?
<SolarNRG> LizardmanSC: if you don't mind formatting your hard drive and losing your data, no it's very easy
<SolarNRG> what os are you using currently?
<LizardmanSC> I'd only partition it :3
<LizardmanSC> I'm windows 8.1
<aruns> EriC^^, sudo dpkg --remove --force-all ntop > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044642/
<daftykins> LizardmanSC: you could just try ubuntu from a flash drive to start with, no reason to install immediately
<OerHeks> aruns, is that service still running? sudo service ntop stop
<SolarNRG> is it hard to split partition an ntfs file system so some of the disk is ext4?
<daftykins> SolarNRG: resize it from Windows
<EriC^^> aruns: also try sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/atftpd.*
<aruns> sudo service ntop stop
<aruns> /etc/init.d/ntop: 3: /var/lib/ntop/init.cfg: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<SolarNRG> might be smart to do a defrag on windows first
<LEO037> Hi, I have a problem. I'm trying to install the latest version of ubuntu via usb, but when I select and choose install, the pc restart and everything starts over. Someone had the same problem and know how to solve it? (hope I don't disturb)
<EriC^^> aruns: sorry, sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/ntop.*
<EriC^^> ignore the previous command
<daftykins> LEO037: hash your download and remake your flash drive, it could be bad.
<LEO037> thanks, I'll try immediatly
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> LEO037: see above
<aruns> EriC^^: it worked, Voila !!
<xpistos> Hey all. If I know that a given password is correct for my wireless but a new ubuntu install will not connect to that router, what else might I look at?
<aruns> But is there any way to get unity and gnome back
<xpistos> I am on one laptop and connected but this new install won't connect. They both connect to the teathering app for my phone
<EriC^^> aruns: ok, type cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<xpistos> this install is 14.04.3
<daftykins> xpistos: wireless channel and WPA1 vs. 2, AES vs. TKIP
<daftykins> the usual
<aruns> EriC^^:cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<aruns> http://termbin.com/6t6r
<xpistos> WPA2 AES
<xpistos> and I have g only
<daftykins> xpistos: yeah so change it to experiment is what i'm saying.
<xpistos1> could there be something wrong with the actual install itself as well?
<EriC^^> aruns: type wget -O ~/packages http://termbin.com/5z5c
<EriC^^> aruns: then type xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<EriC^^> aruns: wait, copy and paste the packages from the above termbin
<EriC^^> it might contain html
<EriC^^> ah it doesn't, you can use wget
<daftykins> xpistos1: yes bad wifi driver perhaps. read your logs as to why it fails to connect.
<aruns> EriC^^,  can you retype the 4th last command in our conversation, I cant scroll back
<EriC^^> aruns: wget -O ~/packages http://termbin.com/5z5c && xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<aruns> EriC^^ : Thanks
<LEO037> I think I love you all, thanks.
<aruns> EriC^^ : Read output > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044719/
<EriC^^> aruns: oh, it downloaded it with the html, it didn't on my pc
<finetundra_> hi folks, I'm having an issue where my internet stuff isn't starting at boot. Anyone know what's up?
<daftykins> still nice and vague finetundra_ :) is this a desktop install?
<EriC^^> aruns: type nano ~/packages, and go to http://termbin.com/5z5c and copy and paste the packages there, then type xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<finetundra_> daftykins: laptop. Sorry for being vague.
<marco_> ubuntu misdetects my headphones and i only get audio on left channel. How do i change that?
<aruns> EriC^^: Okay, but i dont understand its relevance still
<daftykins> finetundra_: yeah but ubuntu desktop?
<daftykins> GUI etc
<finetundra_> daftykins: KDE
<daftykins> ok so kubuntu desktop
<EriC^^> aruns: ctrl+a to select all, shift+ctrl+v to paste, ctrl+o to save
<finetundra_> daftykins: yeah
<finetundra_> I guess
<EriC^^> aruns: those are the packages that got removed with python
<bratchley> is there a way to resize my Ubuntu install? I want to try to dual boot with a different distro alongside but when I setup Ubuntu I used the whole HDD
<finetundra_> It's on a laptop thhough
<daftykins> finetundra_: do you have your network manager icon?
<daftykins> lol that doesn't matter.
<finetundra_> yeah
<Melio> bratchley, of course, you can run gparted and move stuff around
<aruns> EriC^^ : okay , WOnderful
<bratchley> Melio: do I have to boot from DVD or something?
<Melio> typically yes
<daftykins> finetundra_: so what happens when you try to look at available wireless networks, or plug a network cable in and make use of it?
<Melio> but if you are installing to dual boot. windows goes on first. then linux
<finetundra_> daftykins: nothing. Doesn't detect anything
<Melio> and make sure you plan your partitions ahead of time because it makes for less work
<finetundra_> I asked in the kubuntu chat the other day and was told to run sudo modprobe iwlwifi, but that's only good till reboot
<daftykins> finetundra_: alright but it *does* work?
<finetundra_> daftykins: after the command yeah
<daftykins> finetundra_: ok so put iwlwifi on its' own line in /etc/modules and it'll load on each boot.
<OerHeks> bratchley, yes, boot the live iso and use gparted.
<marco_> i only get sound on the left channel when using headphones. how do i fix that?
<finetundra_> daftykins: ok, that worked.
<aruns> EriC^^: But the problem is termbin.com is banned by Indian government, Hence can you use pastebin to copy content of termbin.com
<finetundra_> but now I'm curious, how did this happen in the first place?
<daftykins> finetundra_: no idea.
<daftykins> your machine sounds crazy
<finetundra_> daftykins: sounds about right
<finetundra_> probably is at this point
<daftykins> perhaps you're running a non-standard kernel?
<EriC^^> aruns: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044776/
<avilba> Hello everyone, I am looking for a way to disable my laptop keyboard with a simple command line. The reason for this is that I have a convertible laptop, which screen can be folded 360 in "tablet mode", and the keyboard becomes very annoying, then... I would consider any option, like setting a fake keyboard display and calling it with setxkbmap. Any ideas ?
<aruns> EriC^^: Thanx for special effort
<finetundra_> daftykins: kernel is 3.13.0-58-generic
<EriC^^> aruns: this is better http://pastebin.com/JAc5mCQ2
<EriC^^> it's easier to copy
<daftykins> finetundra_: hmm so close to being up to date
<daftykins> i'm on -61 here
<finetundra_> daftykins: I don't see a kernel update listed in the software updater
<EriC^^> avilba: xinput can disable it
<daftykins> use dist-upgrade from the terminal
<finetundra_> daftykins: that would run an upgrade no?
<FearDread> Greetings ubuntu
<finetundra_> to a different version such as 15.04
<finetundra_> ?
<daftykins> finetundra_: no.
<FearDread> Anyone know solution to fixing a missing /sbin/init file
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FearDread> ?
<avilba> EriC^^: thanks, I'll have a look there
<FearDread> this is my last hope as im looking at hardware failure
<compdoc> FearDread, where did it come from?
<finetundra_> daftykins: command not found
<FearDread> @ compdoc on boot
<xpistos> Ok well using the 14.04.3 usb didn't connect wither so. could there be something else? like daftykins said maybe 14.04.3 only uses a version of WPA my router doesn't like?
<FearDread> even when booting into recovery it gives me missing /sbin/init error
<compdoc> its an ubuntu system file?
<FearDread> aye
<compdoc> can you boot the live dvd?
<FearDread> belive ubunut uses the init file for startup scripts
<FearDread> aye
<daftykins> xpistos: no, not the OS - the *driver* for your wireless card
<compdoc> what dose SMART say about the drive?
<FearDread> ran fsck on the enitre partition and fixed all blocks and inodes with errors
<compdoc> does
<FearDread> even mounted the partition and copied the /sbin/init file from the live cd
<EriC^^> FearDread: it's a part of upstart
<FearDread> correct
<daftykins> FearDread: boot a live session and share the SMART info from your disk.
<xpistos> daftykins: I had 12.04 installed on it first and that worked with the proprietary driver
<xpistos> daftykins: I am checking what this one is
<daftykins> that's nice
<FearDread> I ran SMART disk util and its reporting iminent harddisk failure, but not sure how thats possible with a WD white label hardrive thats not even 4 years old.  Its probably just a failing disk, wanted to tripple check though lol
<FearDread> is there an option in the fsck command to force all rewrites, meaning i dont want to manually hit "yes" everytime
<FearDread> it asks for a rewite
<FearDread> rewrite ^
<daftykins> FearDread: boot a live session and come back.
<daftykins> FearDread: attempting an fsck on a drive in that state is utterly silly
<daftykins> in fact i'd use stronger words to describe what that action is, in normal circumstances
<FearDread> im on different computer, but im pretty sure the drive is just going bad, thanx guys
<FearDread> time to replace my HD, sigh* what a pain in the butt
<daftykins> so show the smartctl output
<daftykins> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<daftykins> no point running fsck at all
<compdoc> its probably   /dev/sda
<daftykins> of course it probably is.
<xpistos> daftykins: Ok. It says I am using a prop driver "Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bmcwl-kernel-source (proprietary). the other option is do not use this device, but then it has now wireless option.
<daftykins> xpistos: and what model of broadcom is it?
<xpistos> daftykins: have to check it. One second. It is in a lenovo twist s230u
<daftykins> check with lspci
<xpistos> daftykins: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<daftykins> !broadcom | xpistos ok go nuts...
<ubottu> xpistos ok go nuts...: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xpistos> daftykins: LOL. Thanks!
<daftykins> but bear in mind it sounds like you didn't even try changing channel
<daftykins> try 1, 6 or 11.
<xpistos> I did
<xpistos> no luck there
<xpistos> I usually use 11 but tried 1, 6 and 9
<daftykins> ok.
<xpistos> daftykins: now I need to find it for a 14.04 system
<daftykins> xpistos: ok you can stop keeping me updated now
<avilba> I am trying to play with xinput, but I have trouble sorting out which device is my laptop keyboard... Can anyone help me read this : http://pastebin.com/t3awbaUN ? Thanks !
<EriC^^> avilba: try xinput --disable "Virtual core keyboard"
<avilba> Oh ok this one then. Thanks. I'll try to figure out a way to put it back on before trying to disable it !
<EriC^^> or xinput --disable "Virtual core XTEST keyboard"
<EriC^^> avilba: make a .desktop file and +x it
<EriC^^> with Exec=xinput --enable "Virtual core XTEST keyboard"
<EriC^^> so you can double click it to execute it
<avilba> Ok cool thank you for that.
<EriC^^> use /usr/share/applications to get a template
<EriC^^> np
<avilba> EriC^^ : when I try to disable the KB, xinput tells me "X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)". I guess that means I should use sudo, but what about my .desktop file to turn it on ? Is it gonna ask for my password as well ?
<EriC^^> avilba: that's odd
<avilba> EriC^^, I tried 'xinput --disable "Virtual core XTEST keyboard"'
<EriC^^> it doesn't work here either, i guess you have to go about it differently, i've only used it with the touchpad
<EriC^^> avilba: try xinput --disable "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
<ubuntu-mate> jemand aus deutschland da
<avilba> EriC^^, Perfect ! You got it. Thanks a lot.
<shifty36> what up
<EriC^^> avilba: great, no problem!
<analreap> Hello
<halnex> hello
<gott3rfunk3n83> Hey
<halnex> oh hey
<halnex> don't mind me, just figuring out which font to use
<halnex> any suggestions?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Arial
<halnex> no Arial in xchat
<halnex> I'm gonna settle with Droid Sans 11 for now
<Bashing-om> halnex: There is a channel for that purpose ' /join #test ' .
<hggdh> byobu
<ronnel> I can't boot with Live USB anymore. Before, I was able to test drive distros, and managed to settle with Xubuntu Trusty. After some time, when I decided to test Kubuntu Vivid out, it just goes to a black screen / the monitor is off. I've tried other distros (Kubuntu Trusty, Manjaro), same result. I tried the original ISO I used to install Xubuntu Trusty before, but unfortunately, same thing happens. Why can I no longer use LiveUSBs?
<daftykins> you're either making them up wrong, or you need to boot with nomodeset
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<viswanath> hi
<artois> hi vis
<ronnel> I tried nomodeset, acpi=off, basically those boot options. It goes to a terminal asking for login, but when I try to "startx", it can't connect to X Server. Tried Ctrl+Alt+F7, it shows up a blank.
<daftykins> ronnel: yeah you're definitely making up the drive wrong, or it's damaged.
<daftykins> or your downloads are corrupt
<daftykins> OR your systems RAM is a little funky :)
<ronnel> The weird thing is why can't I live boot with the original ISO I used to install Xubuntu in my netbook. Yes, my netbook's slow (HP Mini 1000) and Win7 sucks so I switched to Linux. I tried VirtualBox, it boots though, it goes to the Try/Install option. (But wasn't able to get past that since VirtualBox is killing my resources).
<daftykins> virtualbox is nowhere near the same as booting natively
<daftykins> it may be the same ISO, but it's not the same exact state of flash drive since you say you keep distro hopping
<daftykins> so maybe zero the drive and try again, dd'ing the ISO on
<daftykins> beyond that, try the things i've suggested
<daftykins> you're not going to make any progress just blindly asking why.
<knight2> hi bro
<aruns> How to copy from clipboard and paste into Nano editor? /// I tried, (shift+insert )but its not working
<ronnel> Oh, I've tried different LiveUSB Creators, like, Startup Disk Creator, Universal USB Installer, Rufus, UNetBootin, mkusb, even Super Grub Disk 2.
<daftykins> ronnel: and what about 'dd' like i said? :)
<ronnel> I may have to try it on other computers, haven't done this yet.
<daftykins> yes that would be good
<aruns> How to copy from clipboard and paste into Nano editor? /// I tried, (shift+insert )but its not working
<daftykins> !repeat | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> right click in it.
<ronnel> The 'dd', no not yet (I am kind of like a newbie even though I've been on linux for, maybe a year). Thanks so much daftykins!
<OerHeks> aruns, ctrl-G for all the options
<OerHeks> ctrl +u on most nano systems
<aruns> I did ctrl-g and tried ctrl-u, I am exhausted with options given there, i dont know why its not working
<ronnel> @Arun, try Shift+Ctrl+V
<django_> Hello
<aruns> ronnel: Yes this worked ! Thanks
<aruns> Sometime small things become so hard even after knowing all basics.
<daftykins> aruns: was this inside gnome-terminal?
<aruns> daftykins :terminator
<daftykins> so looking at the shortcuts on the edit menu would've worked perhaps
<aruns> daftykins: I tried almost everything known to me, basic commands, forums and google ; Asking here after doing homework
<daftykins> if you say so
<BotchlaOffUrself> BotchlaB YOU PIECE OF SHIT
<BotchlaOffUrself> YOU COCKSUCKER
<reggie_> wth
<BotchlaOffUrself> I AM GOING TO MAKE U FUCKING KILL URSELF
<aruns> sometime things are strange, Don't have  reasons to explain it
<BotchlaOffUrself> I WILL HAVE UR LIFE
<BotchlaOffUrself> DO U FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME
<BotchlaOffUrself> BotchlaB THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM HONEY DO NOT DARE IGNORE HER DO NOT DARE DO ANYTHING ABOUT THIS. U WILL DIE SOON AND NOBODY WILL FUCKING MISS U DO UNDERSTAND ME YOU DOG CUNT
<BotchlaOffUrself> YOU PIECE OF SHIT
<BotchlaOffUrself> BotchlaB THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM HONEY DO NOT DARE IGNORE HER DO NOT DARE DO ANYTHING ABOUT THIS. U WILL DIE SOON AND NOBODY WILL FUCKING MISS U DO UNDERSTAND ME YOU DOG CUNT
<Walkerdine> Well that was interesting
<GeekMan1222> anyone familiar with ssh-keygen
<GeekMan1222> i cant get it to work right
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<smacktalk> does anyone know how to add a directory to the path statement?
<smacktalk> I'm really confused by the documentation on this...one says to use .profile another .bashrc...
<GeekMan1222> ok then; My server is setup with an rsync command that is used to copy data from my server to a local NAS drive and i need to use ssh rsa keys to run the command without using a password for the remote side. I can make the keys fine but i need help with what to do with the id_rsa.pub key after cause i try following guides online but they wont work right so i know im doing it wrong. Thanks
<GeekMan1222> and i used to have this setup working right in the past but my domains got changed
<aruns> EriC^^:xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/
<GeekMan1222> Also i use this scp command to copy my id_rsa.pub to my server and it works but ... it appears the keys are not working. "root@xxxx:~/.ssh# scp root@xxxx:/root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ."
<GeekMan1222>  guides i followed  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-generating-rsa-keys/    http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-RSA-Key-for-SSH-Authentication-38599.shtml
<helpmeforfree> I installed ubuntu and it still doing the freeze up
<helpmeforfree> Is my computer not compatible with ubuntu or something?
<daftykins> 'the freeze up' isn't quite as detailed an explanation as is useful
<daftykins> also, i find your nickname offensive
<valmir> caraca quanto tempo não uso este chat.
<wileee> valmir, You speak english?
<valmir> n
<valmir> ashuashuashua
<magnetik_> Hi, I get no video when resuming from suspend on 14.04
<syntroPi> how can i PREVENT gnome/ubuntu from claiming an USB STICK when inserting it? i want to use it in virtualbox but ubuntu always claims it so its not available
<magnetik_> where should I start?
<wileee> !pt | valmir
<ubottu> valmir: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<artois> syntroPi: write a udev rule to have it ignored
<artois> syntroPi: you can give it a vanity name while you're at it, if you want
<artois> like /dev/awesomesauce
<valmir> desculpe, estou me acostumando a este mundo.
<eipi-1_> si-o
<daftykins> magnetik_: try hitting ctrl+alt+F1 then ctrl+alt+F7 first
<syntroPi> artois, hmm do i really need that? its one time only...
<daftykins> syntroPi: so just unmount it from the host one time only?
<magnetik_> daftykins I remember trying that and not getting any signal. I'll try again
<magnetik_> be back later :P
<syntroPi> daftykins, its not mounted and nautilus killed
<syntroPi> but something from ubuntu seems to have claimed it since its not available in vbox
<daftykins> run "mount" on its' own and check
<daftykins> no idea how such functions in vbox work
<wileee> syntroPi, You have it added in vbox prefrences
<syntroPi> its not listed in "mount"
<syntroPi> cant add it in vbox since its not avail
<delta_> ?
<wileee> syntroPi, YOu add when mounted, and when you start vbox it grabs it.
<daftykins> delta_: yes? do you have a support question?
<syntroPi> yes i know how its done in vbox but how can I add it when it wont appear in the usb filter? its claimed by ubuntu system instead somehow
<aruns> EriC^^:There is a problem, can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/
<delta_> Just a test. I'm new to irc
<wileee> syntroPi, Once there it will go to vbox when already booted
<wileee> as well
<eipi-1_> does anyone use chatzilla?
<syntroPi> wileee, its not seen by vbox since its claimed by ubuntu already
<syntroPi> not sure which component does that
<magnetik_> using ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 didn't work. didn't see any pseudo terminals or any video at all.
<wileee> syntroPi, Have you just replugged it after looking it's not shown in home
<daftykins> magnetik_: ah well.
<syntroPi> wileee, yes maybe its because i need to be in the vboxusers group, ill try adding myself and relogin
<wileee> yes you have to be in the group
<GeekMan1222> hexchat
<syntroPi> wileee, yup that was it, seems to work now ))
<wileee> syntroPi, Good job figuring it out. ;)
<syntroPi> can i somehow secure erase an ssd from live cd/usb stick?
<syntroPi> i mean ubuntu 15.04 image
<daftykins> yes with hdparm
<daftykins> you're better off looking if the manufacturer offers some tools, however
<syntroPi> i always do this before i reinstall ubuntu to reset the firmware, used parted magic in the past though
<daftykins> that's overkill :)
<syntroPi> you think the firmware will notice the new fs?
<daftykins> no it won't have a clue, but i'm saying it's a waste of time to secure erase like that
<syntroPi> i thought its recommended to have max perf and for "discard" option to work properly (i.e. firmware and fs in "sync")
<daftykins> nope, someone's been telling you rubbish
<syntroPi> so you just would reinstall it over the old system without any special commands to the ssd?
<daftykins> correct
<syntroPi> kk
<daftykins> i might dd 50-100MB of zeroes to the start so it has no idea of what was once on there
<daftykins> but no real gains to be had
<cliffordkasper> I agree with daftykins
<cliffordkasper> I never rewrite 1/0 over the entire disk
<syntroPi> yeah thats how i always did it when trashing windows installations with viruses :p
<daftykins> *malware
<daftykins> viruses are so 90s.
<syntroPi> yeah
<cliffordkasper> I would think that if you are going from windows to ubuntu, even if the format/install didn't get everything (malware, virus), it would be able to target Ubuntu anyways
<syntroPi> yeah i meant when i cleaned windows i wrote zeroes in the first houndred mb or so then reinstalled from clean dvd
<syntroPi> anyhow on my own box there is no M$
<syntroPi> yay my usb stick is ready to rock, cu guys l8tr
<daftykins> every OS has its' problems, it just depends which you prefer cleaning up after.
<zippo^> he, I want install bluefish of the official website: bluefish.openoffice.nl. How can I install, but without PPA
<daftykins> zippo^: find a deb, but it's a bad idea
<zippo^> why daftykins ? do you true in PPA?
<daftykins> sorry but your english is impossible to make sense of
<zippo^> sorry, I mean: Do you trust PPA, daftykins ?
<dexus> hello
<daftykins> that depends on the PPA :P
<kteckca> Hello?
<daftykins> hi
<kteckca> Could someone help me with my ubuntu server?
<daftykins> not until you ask a question
<zippo^> and why is it a bad idea --> find a deb, daftykins ?
<surgy> ok im ready to work on my tablet some more
<kteckca> ???
<zippo^> I have no expierence with the server, littleb00tz
<daftykins> zippo^: because it won't get updated ever again.
<zippo^> ah i see okee
<zippo^> how did people make a package of the update (Bluefish) in PPA, daftykins ?
<aruns> OerHeks, EriC^^ :There is a problem, can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/
<daftykins> zippo^: compiled it from source, probably. and no - i can't help you do that :)
<surgy> my graphics tablet huion 580 works but not right. it needs to be mapped to a specific screen and i need to be able to change what the buttons do. which i cant. and im not even sure that the driver is installed. i am running kubuntu 14.04 lts. I am running kernal 3.19. i found wizardpen drivers but the instructions seam dated they are talking about ubuntu 10.10 there. was wandering if anyone has time to help me work on this a bit?
<kteckca> On my server, I install ubuntu server 14.04 (LTS) so it installs fine, then the networking just does not work... I do ifconfig and it only show the loopback, i do ifconfig -a and i see eth0 and eth2 , and try to enable them, and i get a error, i cat the /etc/network/interfaces file then i see the interface that is hardwired to my network ( eth1 ) a
<kteckca> nd the loopback, any suggestions?
<aruns> OerHeks, EriC^^ :There is a problem, can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/   , Further I have explained on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<daftykins> kteckca: show a pastebin of "ifconfig -a"
<JanC> kteckca: if there are two devices eth0 and eth2 but your configuration only tries to use the non-existing eth1, that should explain some things I guess...
<surgy> i guess not :(
<daftykins> surgy: maybe post to the ask ubuntu site and/or forums since you come on at bad times for help on IRC.
<kteckca> daftykins, i will get a pastebin, but i cant use any networking ( such as SSH ) so i will have to go back and for between the room the two computers are in
<daftykins> kteckca: k, take a picture if it's easier.
<surgy> daftykins, i suppose.... or maybe im not asking the question right...... is there an xinput configuration file that might have some settings i can change for the tablet?
<zippo^> No package 'gtk+-3.0' found
<zippo^> No package 'gdk-3.0' found
<zippo^> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<zippo^> No package 'gmodule-2.0' found
<zippo^> No package 'gobject-2.0' found
<zippo^> No package 'pango' found
<daftykins> !paste | zippo^ Don't to that again :)
<ubottu> zippo^ Don't to that again :): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> surgy: i can't help you.
<JanC> surgy: maybe (maybe!) somebody in #ubuntu-studio or such can help
<JanC> as artists are more likely to have a graphics tablet :)
<kteckca> ok, daftykins here is the pastebin of ifconfig -a http://pastebin.com/usSCymys
<stubblefield> anyone have any ideas how to get 1366 vga resolution on my monitor
<kteckca> Settings / Display ?
<daftykins> kteckca: so you get nothing useful from "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" ? or the same for eth2?
<stubblefield> all the xrandr addmode stuff results in INVALID FORMAT blank monitor
<daftykins> stubblefield: get a new cable :)
<stubblefield> settings / display just displays UNKNOWN MONITOR
<daftykins> a nice digital one as mentioned earlier
<kteckca> daftykins, one sec let me double check
<stubblefield> well i think this computer only has vga out
<daftykins> stubblefield: the X.org log disagreed
<stubblefield> oh really
<stubblefield> ar eyou just saying that
<daftykins> no i read it in the log =| what motivation would i have for lying?
<stubblefield> just for the heck of it
<daftykins> anyway it should be pretty obvious if you trace the VGA cable in and look if you have the white DVI socket nearby
<daftykins> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/rnt/rnw/img/enduser/kb221_2.jpg
<stubblefield> well my cat is sitting here, i would have to get up
<daftykins> you should see like that
<kteckca> daftykins , eth0 and eth1 exist on the machine, (eth2 does not) the eth0 jack is broken and has always never worked...
<stubblefield> i don't get what nvidia is
<daftykins> that's a link i'm sharing of a picture
<daftykins> nvidia doesn't bear any relevance to anything right now
<stubblefield> most of the google results about this talk about nvidia but when i run nvidia-detector it says none
<daftykins> kteckca: ah, did you typo your pastebin then? as it reads eth2
<kteckca> no
<kteckca> that is what comes out, no joke
<daftykins> kteckca: so did you trying bringing eth2 up? does it have a cable in right now?
<kteckca> eth2 (should) not exist and if it is (what should be) eth1, yes
<daftykins> kteckca: rather than thinking about what it should or shouldn't be - just accept what ifconfig -a reports
<kteckca> ok... anyway
<daftykins> so try bringing up the interface, then try getting a DHCP address over it from your router perhaps
<daftykins> with "sudo dhclient eth2"
<kteckca> ok brb
<daftykins> stubblefield: yeah or you would just run "lspci" and read the model of graphics from there, likei had you do, which showed intel i965.
<kteckca> Can't load firmware file "(Some file...)" (next line) Can't allocate memory
<stubblefield> i appreciate that you memorized my Xorg.log
<daftykins> nah that part was from the 'lspci'
<stubblefield> i never ran that though
<stubblefield> u ssh in here ?
<daftykins> i'm about to label you an idiot and ignore you
<daftykins> kteckca: how odd. maybe it's worth memtesting that system, doesn't sound quite happy
<stubblefield> anyway i don't have any jack like that
<stubblefield> i have another machine with that kind of connector
<stubblefield> i have a thing that converts that to vga
<stubblefield> but it flickers and sucks
<stubblefield> i guess it should go to a usb connector into the monitor or osmething
<surgy> whats the command to open xinput.xorg in a text editor?
<daftykins> not USB, no.
<stubblefield> otherwise all the monitor has is hdmi or spdif or what looks like coax
<kteckca> hmm, I have 8 Gigs in that system, before i had webmin, ssh, dhcp, dns... running and it NEVER got above 10% (maybe 5%) now, with no services runnning, I dont think it is the ram though
<kteckca> daftykins
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<daftykins> ;)
<kteckca> It is not running on my system currently
<june> Hi everyone
<kteckca> Hi
<cfhowlett> surgy, gedit ...
<daftykins> kteckca: well something isn't right, maybe google the model of NIC you have in there.
<kteckca> it is a motherboard NIC
<kteckca> so idk
<stubblefield> is it possible the monitor is dying ?
<daftykins> kteckca: yeah so run "lspci" and identify it.
<daftykins> stubblefield: doubt it.
<stubblefield> then WTF
<kteckca> Ispci?
<stubblefield> it's been working for a long time
<kteckca> ( sorry I'm relatively new to linux)
<daftykins> for the love of Tux stubblefield - i've told you options, deal with it.
<daftykins> kteckca: lowercase L, like list PCI
<stubblefield> i need software options
<cfhowlett> stubblefield, to solve a failing hardware issue?  LOL
<daftykins> stubblefield: you're out of them.
<cfhowlett> it don't work like tht
<kteckca> ok...
<stubblefield> i don't know if the hardware is failing
<daftykins> stubblefield: go back to 12.04 then
<stubblefield> well it worked up to like 3 days ago
<stubblefield> that's long past 12.04
<stubblefield> and i tried booting various old kernels in grub but no dice
<daftykins> no it's still supported.
<daftykins> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<daftykins> yes old kernels != 12.04
<stubblefield> yeah i'm just saying it's been working through 2 other major ubuntu releases till now
<daftykins> obviously you're looking for someone to throw the magic switch for you
<daftykins> i'm done.
<stubblefield> i've spend numerous hours on this i'm just kind of shooting in the dark now because nothing has worked
<daftykins> ridiculous
<kteckca> ok daftykins, downloading drivers, now I have never install linux drivers...so can you help me...
<daftykins> you don't really download drivers in Linux land
<daftykins> and nah, i'm off to bed shortly
<kteckca> well..
<kteckca> but, it is ...
<daftykins> that's nice dear
<kteckca> gah, well i am going to leave to my own devices
<daftykins> nn
<Finetunrda_> hey guys, my audio isn't working. What do I do?
<Finetunrda_> It's just killed over. restarting does not resolve the issue
<daftykins> Finetunrda_: bit odd you keep getting one issue after another, time to check the health of your hard disk and run a memtest i think.
 * Finetunrda_ sighs
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: can you walk me through the hdd check?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools
<daftykins> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<HowardTheDuck> hey how do i install ubuntu on my nexus 7
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> HowardTheDuck: see above
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: while this thing installs, can you tell me how to at least restart the audio function?
<daftykins> nope no idea.
 * Finetunrda_ sighs
<daftykins> you must've done something this time :)
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: actually, I don't even know if the audio was working earlier. I just needed to be able to use wifi at that point
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: I'm being notified that a restart is needed, should I go ahead or do you want me to run the secon command?
<Finetunrda_> *second
<daftykins> i can't think what the restart is in aid of, sure wasn't any of my instructions
<daftykins> just run them now yeah, i haven't got time for the reboot.
<Finetunrda_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045684/
<daftykins> ok looks fine, maybe it's just recent kernel upgrades. you could go back like you did to check the wireless and just see if audio comes back with older kernels too.
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to memtest just as a precaution
<daftykins> i gotta sleep now, nn
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: I too must sleep. Thanks for the help. I'll do the memtest tomorrow
<daftykins> np :)
<surgy> guess i cant use linux
<surgy> sucks
<Johnny_Linux> why not surgy
<Fudge> anyone happen to know where the ubiquity install gets the name string for the ubuntu version, i.e lsb_release etc
<surgy> Johnny_Linux,  my kernal (3.19) supports the graphics tablet i have and there is a driver for it. and it works. but i cant seam to configure it at all..... there are things that have to be configured or it wont work right. ive been at it for a week and every trail i follow runs cold. and ive asked all the guys at the places that support y distro (kubuntu 14.04) and no one can help me they just redirect me here or there. and ive googled everythi
<surgy> ng i know to google. the best luck ive had is the developers of the driver at digiment.gethub.io. its a huion 580 graphics tablet btw.
<Johnny_Linux> huh, sorry, just have patients and do some more research, sorry i couldnt help, youll get it ooner or ltr
<Johnny_Linux> i need k/b lessons too
<surgy> ill try a few more days.... it sucks too because i love kubuntu sooo much.......... but i do digital art and i hate dual booting...
<Johnny_Linux> which tablet
<surgy> huion 580
<Johnny_Linux> is that a knock off ?
<surgy> no
<Johnny_Linux> ok, lemme look see
<surgy> its a cheaper chinese brand thats gaining huge support for being less feature rich but well made and less expensive
<surgy> it is officially supported with a driver in kernal 3.19
<Johnny_Linux> theres 1000 hits
<Johnny_Linux> whew
<Johnny_Linux> https://www.google.com/search?q=huion+580+configure+ubuntu+graphics&client=ubuntu&hs=twL&channel=fs&gbv=1&sei=OCbIVZ_CCorNeoT7i7gI
<surgy> yeah ive probably clicked all of those
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Johnny_Linux> maybe change kernels
<surgy> will that give me a configuration tool?
<surgy> like i said i have the driver
<Johnny_Linux> not sure
<SolarNRG> I can't go into 1080p mode without missing the top of the screen and the left of the screen
<stubblefield> um, i got my resolution back
<SolarNRG> how?
<stubblefield> oh crap it still flickers
<SolarNRG> my monitor and gpu both did 1080p perfect in windows why is ubuntu and debian both giving me grief?
<stubblefield> and it says 1280x768
<stubblefield> at least this is a start i guess
<stubblefield> i dunno what 1080 mode is
<stubblefield> but i am using xrandr commands
<SolarNRG> 1920x1080
<SolarNRG> I've got it in that resolution but the top and the left of my screen is missing
<SolarNRG> i mean sure my mouse can go there but its off screen
<SolarNRG> i tried messing about in xrandr
<SolarNRG> i got the ati catalyst drivers properly installed now
<SolarNRG> it was doing this before in debian
<SolarNRG> but it worked fine in windows
<SolarNRG> why?
<SolarNRG> its outputting on the hdmi
<Johnny_Linux> you prolly need to go with ubuntu drivers, ati outside of those really dont work well
<SolarNRG> the outputs interestingly are labelled different in ubuntu from debian, debian calls it --output HDMI-0 but ubuntu calls is output DFP9
<SolarNRG> Johnny_Linux, it couldn't hack the res BEFORE I installed the ati drivers
<Johnny_Linux> ic
<SolarNRG> shall i take this up with kernel.org?
<Hippy> I am trying to use zypper but for some reason it's   not working
<zorbs> is there a command to measure how much bandwidth is going out?
<julian-delphiki> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre4-2 (vivid), package size 35 kB, installed size 113 kB
<julian-delphiki> zorbs, ^
<zorbs> thanks !
<syntroPi> how come ubuntu 15.04 still ships with gedit 3.10? i thought its gnome 3.14?!
<cfhowlett> errrrr gnome is not gedit
<syntroPi> this is even older than debian jessie!!!
<avilba> Hello everyone. I have this very simple script (http://pastebin.com/HQu5H3wM) which toggles on/off my laptop keyboard. It works flawlessly when I run it from terminal, but doesn't when I use an XFCE launcher (it toggles Off but not On again). I don't have a clue why...
<julian-delphiki> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu10 (vivid), package size 505 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<syntroPi> yeah this is antique doesnt even integrate properly in gnome anymore
<syntroPi> even debian stable has 3.14.0-3 already
<julian-delphiki> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/ubuntu-15-04-include-gnome-3-14-updates-default-apps syntroPi
<Michaelrockingth> Ubuntu froze up on me on my USB again
<Michaelrockingth> Is it my computer causing the freezing up on Ubuntu or the usb?
<Michaelrockingth> should i just download and redo the USB image of ubuntu?
<bf-109> hello everyone, recently installed ubuntu on my dell inspiro 15 5000(new) and im having some quite nasty temperature while idling, already forced max fan speed with pwmconfig, but id like to underclock the cpus on the i7, the bios dont allow me to change that there, is there anyway to effectly set 1,5ghz instead of 2ghz at all times throught ubuntu?
<julian-delphiki> bf-109, you should probably be able to use cpufrequtils.
<julian-delphiki> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<bf-109> thanks mate
<bf-109> will look it up
<syntroPi> julian-delphiki, hmm so why is it still 3.10 in the official repos then? i used 3.14 on my old 14.10 with gtk3 ppa for quite some time without any issues...
<julian-delphiki> syntroPi, you're more than welcome to use that PPA again.
<julian-delphiki> and gedit is onlike 3.17 now or something.
<syntroPi> julian-delphiki, yes i tried that but on 15.04 it freezes on gnome 3.16 so not useable
<syntroPi> i just would like to have a consistent gnome desktop no matter what version
<mike1960> hello
<gott3rfunk3n83> Hi
<Michaelrockingth> tell me why the hell does the dang ubuntu live cd freeze up.. I happened at 1:04am i waited until 1:10am to turn the computer off and it did nothing
<Michaelrockingth> Is it my computer tell me!!
<gott3rfunk3n83> Its ur computer
<mike1960> it can be either a bad disk or need to clean the drive
<Michaelrockingth> mike1960 clean the drive?
<mike1960> yes a dvd cleaner disk
<Michaelrockingth> but how is it my computer gott3rfunk3n83
<Michaelrockingth> Mike1960 I'm using sandisk usb
<gott3rfunk3n83> Problem with your drive
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Michaelrockingth verify 1. your .iso  and 2. the usb
<ubottu> Michaelrockingth verify 1. your .iso  and 2. the usb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mike1960> ok... contacts in your USB
<gott3rfunk3n83> Probably the way its partitioned wrong
<Michaelrockingth> Well i don't see how it is the contacts in the USB i just bought this one like 3 days ago.
<mike1960> ok then verify your iso
<cfhowlett> Michaelrockingth, mike.  you don't mind if I call you Mike? Good.  Ever heard GIGO?  Garbage in, garbage out?  VERIFY ^^^
<Michaelrockingth> cfhowlett if the md5 is right what else could it be
<cfhowlett> Michaelrockingth, it COULD be : VERIFY.  I don't do "what if".  Get the facts first and we'll talk.
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, on which step does it freeze?
<Michaelrockingth> all i had on the live disc installed was firefox, flash player and trying to download updates and thats when the whole system froze up.
<gott3rfunk3n83> I had similar prob. Fixed
<Michaelrockingth> I was on 2 flash based webistes as well.
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, hmm maybe ram was full if you do that on livecd/usb?
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, do you want to install it?
<Michaelrockingth> I checked it and it was only using 1.5GiB of 3.7GiB before it all happened.
<mike1960> should have installed to HDD and free up RAM
<aruns> OerHeks, EriC^^ :There is a problem, can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/   , Further I have explained on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<Michaelrockingth> Yes i want to install Ubuntu but not if its gonna do that.
<gott3rfunk3n83> Try install without going to advanced partitioning just straight install to drive choose the drive then click install
<cfhowlett> Michaelrockingth, do you also have windows?
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, hmm well you would have to find out where the problem originates
<Michaelrockingth> I have windows 8.1 64-bit fully updated
<cfhowlett> Michaelrockingth, install virtualbox to windows.  install lubuntu to vbox.
<Michaelrockingth> If i re do the flash drive and give it persitant cache this time would it leave info in syslog
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, its sluggishly slow (at least last time i tried that)
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, if you have an android you could try to ssh into the live session to look into the logs or dmesg
<gott3rfunk3n83> Did you burn the iso to cd? Or just on the usb.
<gott3rfunk3n83> What tool you used?
<Michaelrockingth> just usb and i used the tool mentioned here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, also afaik if you press F2 on bootup there was an option to verify the files on the usb drive
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, i mean after you entered the boot menu of the ubuntu usb stick
<syntroPi> not sure if its still there though
<Michaelrockingth> syntropi when i install to the hdd and say its does the same thing could y'all help even better after that
<cfhowlett> syntroPi, true but that doesn't hashcheck.  that's why REPEATEDLY has been suggested md5sum.  guess that's just too much trouble to do though
<Michaelrockingth> cause i mean right now it don't seem like much help right now
<Michaelrockingth> cfhowlett well dang I'm about to do it now..
<Michaelrockingth> I had to redownload the iso becaue i removed it from my laptop after i burned it to the usb
<abb0> anyone in here have a walkthru link for help installing nzbget on ubuntu? by chance
<gott3rfunk3n83> Hashcheck if your iso was completely downloaded
<gott3rfunk3n83> Then come back
<abb0> ima newcomer to linux mostly tho
<Michaelrockingth> Well i'll brb
<syntroPi> cfhowlett, i thought that option in the boot menu would read file hashes from checksums.md5 and verify the livecd files hashes
<minimec> abb0: http://www.htpcguides.com/install-nzbget-stable-ubuntu-ppa/
<cfhowlett> syntroPi, it doesn't.
<syntroPi> hmm
<cfhowlett> syntroPi, I thought the same for years as well but confirmed that it's not the case.
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i just installed ubuntu 15.04 along side windows 10 on an msi ge60 2qd apache , my problem is i am not getting a choice of what o/s to choose from and its going straight to windows 10, how can i fix this please ?
<syntroPi> cfhowlett, what does this option do then instead? im always curious to learn new...
<gott3rfunk3n83> Grub
<mike1960> i was just thinking the same thing Gott
<gott3rfunk3n83> On the installer there should be an option to install alongside windows
<mike1960> im on the latest grub.. and yes the option exists
<gott3rfunk3n83> On the installer there is an option to install alongside windows. Be sure its ticked
<rainbowwarrior> gott3rfunk3n83 , I installed Ubuntu 15.04 along side windows 10 but its going straight into windows 10 and not letting me choose between ubuntu 15.04 and windows 10.
<syntroPi> is there any known solution to get a full gnome 3.14 for ubuntu 15.04?
<cfhowlett> syntroPi, install ubuntu-gnome ??
<minimec> rainbowwarrior: Did you install both systems on the same harddrive, or seperate harddrives? Because during installation, Ubuntu should replace the boot sector and give you the choice to select the os. Now if you use two harddrives, it might be that you are simply booting the 'wrong' drive first. So change the boot order.
<mike1960> hmm gnome desktop through synaptic file manager
<syntroPi> cfhowlett, thats what i meant
<rainbowwarrior> im sure my bios does not need to be in legacy to run ubuntu 15.04 as im sure if i remember right ubuntu supports ueifi now
<rainbowwarrior> minimec its on same hard drive
<syntroPi> so correction:  is there any known solution to get a full gnome 3.14 desktop (with all apps) for ubuntu-gnome 15.04 x64?
<minimec> rainbowwarrior: So I wonder that the boot sector was not replaced during install...
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<gott3rfunk3n83> Bios settings and check boot order
<mike1960> through synaptic file manager..
<rainbowwarrior> squinty thank you
<squinty> yw
<rainbowwarrior> brb lets hope it fixes it :)
<cfhowlett> syntroPi, got it I think.  md5sum verifies the .iso downloaded matches the .iso build.  in other words checks against the main source.  verify cd integrity ONLY checks against the downloaded .iso.  if that .iso is funky ...
<Michaelrockingth> cfhowlett ok I have it open in the md5 checker what do i click now the calculate or compare?
<Michaelrockingth> The iso i just downloaded i get the error they are different..
<ufk> hello
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, you should check against the published md5sums on http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Michaelrockingth> ok
<ufk> i installed mariadb-server but i can't get it to start. i can't see any error messages. any ideas ?
<Michaelrockingth> It says they are the same
<Michaelrockingth> redoing the usb now syntroPi
<syntroPi> cfhowlett, im struggling to understand what you meant with your explanation on the verify option: i understand it depends on a non-corrupt checksums.md5 file inside the iso
<Michaelrockingth> should i just boot into it and now install or play around in it and see if it freezes up
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, what graphics card do you have?
<Michaelrockingth> syntroPi let me generate a system report with speccy it only take a second :)
<Michaelrockingth> syntroPi http://speccy.piriform.com/results/NHO4cbdwoOt3WF2uLf1pGMY
<Hanumaan> I have laptop where I installed windows and Ubuntu but only windows is getting booted I could go to ubuntu only when I press F9 and then select in grub also grub has windows but there is something wrong unable to see grub directly..
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, well it seems to be some sort of intel graphics (which is good since it probably can use some open source drivers)
<Michaelrockingth> syntroPi the intel website says my graphics card isn't  supporting linux and on the live preview of ubuntu it said i had sandy bridge graphics
<akik> syntroPi: there's a checksums.md5 file inside the iso?
<Michaelrockingth> syntroPi should i just install to HDD and then see what happens or wait and play around on the fresh copy of usb?
<akik> syntroPi: i usually compare the md5/sha256 checksum to the published checksums found on ubuntu website
<Michaelrockingth> what would you recommend :)
<syntroPi> akik, yes /md5sum.txt with some content like http://pastie.org/10340945
<akik> syntroPi: ok that file doesn't include the checksum for the whole iso
 * Michaelrockingth pokes syntroPi
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, hmm thats your decision, I would always prefer some linux over any windows but thats my opinion. if you want to find out more about your problem you could try on live without doing any harm
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, do you have another pc avail in your network?
<Michaelrockingth> syntroPi how would i find the issue cause though would it be logged this time around since i gave the usb 4GB of presistent cache
<Michaelrockingth> no
<syntroPi> or tablet or phone?
<syntroPi> (android)
<Michaelrockingth> I have an Android asus MeMO pad 7 (ME176cx)
<Michaelrockingth> why?
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, you can try to enable ssh server on the live cd and then use ConnectBot to ssh into the live session
<Michaelrockingth> ok
<syntroPi> if its not frozen really nasty you still should be able to read the logs, restart services (eg. lightdm) and such
<Michaelrockingth> syntropi would it save info to syslog this time around?
<syntroPi> Michaelrockingth, i dont know how that persistent storage on liveusb works i never really used that
<Michaelrockingth> i guess its worth a see :P
<rainbowwarrior> hi still no luck and even holding left shit down does not work :(
<rainbowwarrior> shift*
<Michaelrockingth> I'm coming back tomorrow afternoon/night I'll give y'all the results syntroPi and bfhowlett :)
<Michaelrockingth> * Cfhowlett
<Michaelrockingth> anyways good night talk to you guys tomorrow thanks for helping :3
<eipi-1_> hi
<rainbowwarrior> squinty , there is no boot repair and also holding left shift down while booting does nothing, i did notice in my bios i have euifi , eufie and csm and legacy , but im sure it should not matter what one of those i choose ?
<rainbowwarrior> sorry about typos
<syntroPi> akik, ofc it wont verify itself or the whole iso but the files contents
<eipi-1_> I typed this:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily and after update, I got:   E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-stable-daily-precise.list
<eipi-1_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<eipi-1_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<eipi-1_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<eipi-1_> now synaptic won't work.  From terminal, how can I undo this please?
<eipi-1_> forget vlc, I just wanna un-do it.
<squinty> eipi-1_:    ain would seem to be missing a "m"       main is one of the repo's catagories
<eipi-1_> ah..
<rainbowwarrior> squinty , there is no boot repair and also holding left shift down while booting does nothing, i did notice in my bios i have euifi , eufie and csm and legacy , but im sure it should not matter what one of those i choose ?
<rainbowwarrior> sorry seems my internet is wobbly this morning
<eipi-1_> well, I'm a total noob.  How can I edit this?
<eipi-1_> etc /apt /sources.list ?
<squinty> eipi-1_:    gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-stable-daily-precise.list    would be one way.   if you have another text editor which you like to use, then substitue it's name for "gedit"
<squinty> rainbowwarrior:   iirc, you have to install boot repair
<squinty> rainbowwarrior:   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rainbowwarrior> squinty, ahh i see what i have to do now thank you , will try again :)
<eipi-1_> thanks!
<eipi-1_> fuckin a Squity, thanks a lot!
<wileee> eipi-1_, Don;t get used to swearing here.
<eipi-1_> ok
<wileee> no biggie, heh we are glad your happy
<eipi-1_> thanks
<aruns> Jai Hanumaan !!
<tuhl__> Hello, I installed LTS Enablement Stacks and when I dpkg -l I see some packages (eg. xserver-xorg-video-vmware, xserver-xorg , xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-video-intel) but theirs -vivid version is installed. Are the old ones safe to remove?
<wileee> tuhl__, Those are replaced with what is needed as part of the stack, I would not touch it myself.
<k1l> tuhl__: yes, you can remove the old enablement stack
<tuhl__> wileee, k1l: thanks... Ill do backup and try then :D
<wileee> tuhl__ Good idea, good luck.
<syntroPi> how can i edit the favorites shortcuts in gnome3?
<wileee> syntroPi, In what way, you can add and remove apps?
<aruns> Hanumaan : Jai Hanuman, Namaskar Hanumaan Ji. Koti Koti Pranam
<eipi-1_> adios
<syntroPi> wileee, i want to edit existing app launchers in the favorites panel
<rainbowwarrior> Woo Hoo I am now dual booting windows 10 and Ubuntu 15.04 , thank you , i forgot to disable secure boot and found some other settings in my bios i needed to change and now all works fine :)
<mike_1960> good deal
<wileee> syntroPi, Can you be more exact?
<mike_1960> good deal rainbowwarrior
<aruns> There is a problem implementing installation , can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/   , Further I have explained on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<mike_1960> secure boot
<rainbowwarrior> mike_1960 yep
<mike_1960> anything good has to take some work
<syntroPi> wileee, i just got an answer in #gnome: the favorites panel references .desktop files from  ~/.local/share/applications and if not from there then from /usr/share/applications: it seems they have to be modified manually to edit the Exec=... command which launches the app
<wileee> cool, carry on
<aruns> Wilee, daftykins : There is a problem implementing installation , can you guess about this : xargs -a ~/packages sudo apt-get install --reinstall >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/   , Further I have explained on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<wileee> if I knew I would have answered you
<aruns> Ok fine
<Ben64> aruns: obviously ~/packages isn't right
<syntroPi> wileee, thanks maybe my question was not formed clearly enough, im in need for some coffee :) the gui way seems to be alacarte btw (though im fine with editing files manually myself).
<wileee> syntroPi, Not a problem, you got the help, it's all good. ;)
<easyOnMe> hello everyone is there a way I can move the pop up menu bar on the left of ubuntu to be placed down at the bottom
<aruns> Ben64 : How were you able to reach on conclusion that packages are not right?
<Ben64> aruns: by reading your pastebin
<aruns> Ben64 : that i know,  but you may have read some statements through which you have reached that conclusion, Any pointers?
<rainbowwarrior> who ever it was i spoke to about hp 4507 and Ubuntu 15.04 , i can confirm that the printer works fine in ubuntu 15.04 using hplip-3.15.7
<Ben64> aruns: i mean, did you even look at what you pastebinned? look at lines 6-15
<aruns> Unable to locate package src=http://182.79.218.37
<aruns> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'src=http://182.79.218.37:8080/webadmin/de
<aruns> Ben64 : to me problems seems here
<cfhowlett> !webadmin | aruns, and it references webadmin?
<aruns> cfhowlett : I have no clue on this, can you help me with pointers how to fix that
<rainbowwarrior> !msi keyboard light controller
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> aruns: are you serious? let me ask you a question. why are you trying to install a package named "frameborder=0><"
<easyOnMe> hello everyone is there a way I can move the pop up menu bar on the left of ubuntu to be placed down at the bottom
<aruns> cfhowlett, Ben64 : i tried pinging 182.79.218.37 manually and it requires permission. I think i am going nut, I dont noticed it due to fatigue to deal with this problem for very long time
<Ben64> aruns: how is installing packages related to pinging an ip
<wileee> easyOnMe, Only if you roll the to the left one turn
<wileee> monitor*
<easyOnMe> wileee: wow that was funny man
<easyOnMe> but seriously is there a way to do what I wish
<wileee> used to be a hack, nothing out there
<wileee> was not a joke, but the reality of the desktop ;)
<cfhowlett> aruns, I've read all your pastes.  this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12045252/ lines 6 - 15 are clearly in error.  I'd suggest you stop and take a nap.  then reinstall a clean ubuntu.  something is clearly very well scrambled which renders your system untrustworthy.  IMHO.
<wileee> easyOnMe, Probably would be popular if there was a easy way, I suspect.
<aruns> cfhowlett: Can i fix this system, Is it beyond repair?
<cfhowlett> aruns, fix = reinstall from a clean, verified .iso
<aruns> cfhowlett : I know thats the last option, what I am trying is to learn how to fix this system, Is it impossible? or information in our hand is not sufficient to address this problem.
<aruns> cfhowlett : Fresh install is the quick way to get out of problem but what remains buried is unsolved problem.
<aruns> cfhowlett: I appreciate leads provided by you.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: hello
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: is there a way I can move the pop up menu bar on the left of ubuntu to be placed down at the bottom
<wileee> Both of you easyOnMe and aruns have both just random;y addresses help, do not do that
<wileee> this is free volunteer help, we are not obligated to help
<cfhowlett> aruns as I understand it, you deleted several pieces of ubuntu-core while chasing the shiny python version.  that alone is enough to destabilize your system.  then the reinstall of ubunut-desktop failed with some very questionable errors pointing towards ? sources? install script?                Short answer: Ive NO idea what your system is doing, haven't seen this particular mix of fail before, thus my (sanity saving) suggestion to clean reinstall.  B
<cfhowlett> UT ... YMMV
<aruns> wileee : what yo intend to say from that statement? Any offence done by me
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, no idea.  sorry.  UbuntuStudio here so I've literally never used unity.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks
<easyOnMe> you are cool man
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, too cool for school :)
<aruns> cfhowlett : Thanks for peeking into the problem, Would do that as last resort
<easyOnMe> wileee: and for your info please do not sound like a grumpy old man
<cfhowlett> aruns, happy2help!
<easyOnMe> relax the people I asked for help are the people I know about
<aruns> cfhowlett : Thanks buddy
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: hahaha
 * cfhowlett is himself a grumpy old man and proud of it.
<easyOnMe> yeah
<easyOnMe> how are you doing man
<wileee> I'm not happy unless I'm not chasing those kids off my lawn
 * cfhowlett passes a chilled PBR to wilee
<wileee> heh
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: what is ubuntu studio is it also another brand of ubuntu os
<cfhowlett> !studio | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, it is an official ubuntu flavor for multimedia production.  Much fun!
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: does it it have any of those animation software similar to flash and flash actionscript
<easyOnMe> of adobe
<Sebsebsebb> Hi wireless worked when enableing the proprietary Broadcom drivers in additional drivers on a 15.04 Live USB, but in my install it's not working and I can't just enable it either. So what to do? Maybe I can Ethernet it and try and download from repos myself or something,
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, plenty.  blender, inkscape for starters.  you can add those to your plain vanilla ubuntu or go to UStudio
<wileee> !broadcom | Sebsebsebb The wiki has an offline
<ubottu> Sebsebsebb The wiki has an offline: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: UStudio what does it have... I only want to do simple animation stuff just like what I did in flash of adobe what is its counterpart in USTudio
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: blender is just way to high up there because it is already using 3D images and I have no exposure to that I only want to do 2D animation
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, krita, gimp, pencil, mypaint, >>> synfig studio <<<
<cfhowlett> synfig specifically for 2d anim
<Sebsebsebb> Saying that there's another driver as well that it says isn't working and can't just enable
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok I heard of those and I am currently using them except for krita, is it also free just like synfig studio
<cfhowlett> all free!
<cfhowlett> !krita
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, krita can be used for animation but is primarily for digital painting.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: but synfig studio is not regularly being updated right
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, check it:  http://www.osalt.com/
<mka> hi
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: oh ok have you used krita before what about inkscape have you used it too
<mka> how can i open gconf editor on ubuntu 15.04?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, tried krita, more familiar with gimp and actually developed a tiny bit of skill with inkscape.  My snowman rocks!
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: lol but is it also possible to animate thinks created in inkscape usng inkscape
<easyOnMe> I have used inkscape and gimp very often
<easyOnMe> for web design projects
<easyOnMe> as I am more into open source
<easyOnMe> I was just curious whether it is possible to create something like .gif file for those objects created in inkscape using inkscape
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, continue discussion in #ubuntustudio       more expert eyes
<syntroPi> mka there is dconf-editor preinstalled (another conf system) but no gconf-editor, you would have to install that
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok thanks no problme
<speedy__> hi
<syntroPi> mka most of gnome3 apps use dconf though
<syntroPi> gconf was gnome2 -ish
<mka> syntroPi: ah i thanks, im installing gconf-editor i will check dconf too if what i want to configure is not working with gconf thanks
<aruns> Can someone suggest how to take back up of "nano ~/package"
<aruns> I want to create another copy of same file
<Ben64> aruns: that file is no good
<aruns> ok so end solution remains open, install afresh !
<Ben64> yep, and next time be more careful with what you run
<aruns> Ya mistakes are best teachers to make us learn, Will be cautious with system
<aruns> it has devastated my system beyond repair, I have tried hard to learn and solve this problem but to no rescue I am failure by all means
<mrsmart> Whata day!
<cfhowlett> aruns, for future reference: apt-get -s purge python returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/12046583/              the "-s" means sandbox means not running the command.  seeing a list like this *should* cause one to think twice about whatever s/he is about to do.
<khangeek> hi i am unable to install zenoss pn aws ec2 instance after running zenoss install script it is showing my private ip of ec2 instance:8080 but i am unable to access the dashboard of zenoss and also  the 8080 port is not running in netstat command
<aruns> khangeek : give output of netstat
<syntroPi> im trying to make a channels.conf with w_scan but it always seems to freeze on a specific transponder: how can i find out where the problem lays?
<khangeek> @aruns netstat -ntlp
<Nakul> Hi
<Nakul> I have recently upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS and I am not able to login to my desktop
<Ben64> what does it do when you try
<Nakul> It blinks and then back to login screen
<Nakul> I am able to login using Terminal TTY
<Nakul> so my username and Password is also correct
<Nakul> I have tried all the methods as provided to resolve this issue on http://askubuntu.com/
<Nakul> nothing worked
<zzarr> Nakul: try sudo chmod -R ug+rwx /home/[username]
<zzarr> if you haven't already
<Nakul> done that
<Nakul> not working
<Ben64> can you log into guest
<zzarr> okey, tried this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session ?
<Nakul> yes
<Nakul> not working
<khangeek> @Nakul apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then apt-get install gdm and select gdm as default display manager and restart gdm service and try to login
<Nakul> @khangeek I tried all that
<Nakul> not working
<zzarr> are /home on a separate partition?
<Nakul> i dont know
<Nakul> it was working for 12.04 lts
<khangeek> please anyone answer my question unable to install zenoss on aws ec2 instance?
<Ben64> if guest isn't working could be a graphics driver problem
<Nakul> guest is not working
<Ben64> khangeek: what is zenoss, where did you get it
<Ben64> Nakul: yeah i know, thats why i said that
<zzarr> Nakul, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<popey> Nakul: i would be inclined to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and see if it installs anything that was missing. (I suspect it will)
<khangeek> @Ben64 zenoss is a server monitoing tool based on snmp protocl
<popey> Nakul: eek, mistake, should be "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" <- note tha ^
<Nakul> I tried it like 2-3 times does not work
<khangeek> <Ben64> u got
<Nakul> not tried that
<popey> Nakul: with the ^? You need that
<Nakul> i will check on it
<cfhowlett> khangeek, ask #ubuntu-server or #networking ?
<Ben64> khangeek: you missed the second half of the question
<syntroPi> !pastebinit | Nakul
<ubottu> Nakul: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<khangeek> @ben64 what
<Ben64> <Ben64> khangeek: what is zenoss, where did you get it
<Nakul> thanks ..i will try and let you all know
<khangeek> hi all unable to install the zenoss core on ubuntu 14 on an aws ec2 instance   i followed this link but 8080 port is not running http://idroot.net/tutorials/how-to-install-zenoss-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<Ben64> khangeek: you've still not answered my question fully
<khangeek> zenoss is snmp based monitroing server BEN64
<Ben64> yes thats the same half you answered before
<Ben64> now answer the other half
<khangeek> i already updated before only
<khangeek> u know zenoss installation on ubutu 14
<Ben64> you need to answer the question
<khangeek> which question ben64?
<khangeek> pls tell me
<Ben64> <Ben64> khangeek: what is zenoss, where did you get it
<Ben64> for the third time
<syntroPi> is there a more modern alternative to w_scan for dvb-c usb sticks? it worked on ubuntu 14.10 but for some reason it freezes on 15.04
<khangeek> how many times should i tell you zenoss is an opensource mnitrong server u can download from zenoss site
<Ben64> you didn't say where you got it
<khangeek> ben64
<khangeek> http://idroot.net/tutorials/how-to-install-zenoss-on-ubuntu-14-04/    ben64 here..i got it
<Ben64> so get support from there, that is not an ubuntu package
<khangeek>  hi all unable to install the zenoss core on ubuntu 14 on an aws ec2 instance   i followed this link but 8080 port is not running http://idroot.net/tutorials/how-to-install-zenoss-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<Ben64> khangeek: that is not an ubuntu package, get support from that site and/or the developer
<indistylo> khangeek : Don't flood with message
<indistylo> The package you are asking is off-topic from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> khangeek, as stated: NOT ubuntu NOT supported here.  http://www.zenoss.org/      for assistance.
<om> hi bhagwan
<khangeek> you knmow zenoos pls help me bro
<khangeek> actually aws ec2 instance havong 2 ip's so it showing install successfully with priavteip:8080 so how can i access via private ip?
<cfhowlett> khangeek, you've been told where to get help.  don't be rude.
<om> bhagwan r u there
<speedy__> hey i recently installed 15.04 :D
<linuxholic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/615610/brightness-controls-serious-lag-ubunut-15-04
<linuxholic> can anyone help me with this problem?
<speedy__> help!
<cfhowlett> !help | speedy__
<ubottu> speedy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxholic> I've searched the whole internet but didn't found a solution
<speedy__> linuxholic, well then if your the "first" to see this happen then please be the first to file a full bug report.
<speedy__> it helps everyone out in the end.
<linuxholic> speedy__, i think it's a kernel issue
<linuxholic> speedy__, so really don't know where to report a bug
<speedy__> haha i was just thinking that.
<linuxholic> I am using Ubuntu 14.04.3
<speedy__> what os are you using?
<speedy__> then find the ubuntu place to report bugs
<linuxholic> speedy__, ok, thanks
<speedy__> linuxholic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<linuxholic> speedy__, actually it started happening on every distro
<speedy__> please explain?
<speedy__> have you tried to do a fresh install?
<speedy__> linuxholic,
<khangeek>  hi all unable to install the zenoss core on ubuntu 14 on an aws ec2 instance   i followed this link but 8080 port is not running http://idroot.net/tutorials/how-to-install-zenoss-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<linuxholic> speedy__, have you read the link?
<wileee> linuxholic, Your taking info from someone whose second post was 'help', is not that a red flag for you?
<linuxholic> wileee, haha!
<zzarr> how do I check what X displays that's available?
<cfhowlett> speedy__, this ain't windows and reinstall is the LAST option.
<minimec> zzarr: 'xrandr' in a console
<zzarr> thanks
<speedy__> cfhowlett,  sorry i was meaning; like is this a fresh install like a min ago.. or have you had this distro for a little while while linuxholic
<linuxholic> The problem is with Linux kernel 3.19+...
<linuxholic> speedy__, Fresh install
<Nindustries> Hi, anyone else have he bug where periodically keyboard shortcuts won't work? Rebooting fixes this..
<speedy__> cfhowlett,  linuxholic  how fresh? haha..
<zzarr> can I install xrandr to check if xmir is working on device running mir?
<linuxholic> speedy__, Installed yesterday
<speedy__> Nindustries, yes, linuxholic  is haveing that same issue
<zzarr> perhaps I should ask in the Ubuntu Touch channel?
<linuxholic> No reboot is not a solution for me :D
<wileee> speedy__, Stop commenting, you are not helping anyone.
<speedy__> what version did you use to install.
<linuxholic> 14.04.3
<Nindustries> linuxholic: soo... no cure? :)
<linuxholic> Nindustries, no i've tried every solution that was available on the internet
<Nindustries> sigh
<linuxholic> but none of them did work
<linuxholic> Even on the Arch forums some users are facing this issue
<Nindustries> And it's just custom keyboard shortcuts FYI, not default ones such as SUPER etc
<linuxholic> And they're blaming linux kernel
<linuxholic> Just with brightness controls, other keys are working fine
<linuxholic> like sound keyrs
<wileee> linuxholic, Did you know this, works still in linux, I have an acer d250 https://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5700/~/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-the-touchpad-on-my-computer%3F
<speedy__> wileee,  mmmm i answer someones question and i am asking about the problem of another... as for myself i am a fresh install hours ago and to see what i need to do to fix my potential problem.
<wileee> speedy__, You have not answered a single question, you are not helping, stick to the help you need.
<linuxholic> On my laptop i don't have tou press Fn in order to use shortcut keys
<om> hi
<linuxholic> wileee,
<ws2k3> does the sshd server has an error log? sshd is installed but when i restart it it says unknown instandse and ssh is not reachable
<wileee> linuxholic, Did you read the link?
<linuxholic> wileee, yes
<speedy__> hi om
<EriC^^> ws2k3: it's called ssh in ubuntu not sshd
<EriC^^> ws2k3: sudo service ssh restart
<wileee> linuxholic, from your post 'up vote
<wileee> 0
<wileee> down vote
<wileee> favorite
<wileee> 	
<wileee> I have a Asus N56v Laptop, recently upgraded to Vivid and now my Brightness Controls accessed via ("fn+F5", "fn+F6", "fn+F7")'
<kokut> wat
<wileee> sorry extra stuff I pasted
<kokut> wileee: downvote him
<speedy__> linuxolic?
<speedy__> so what is the diff with 14.04.3 vs 15.04?
<Ben64> 14.04 is LTS, 15.04 is not
<cfhowlett> speedy__, also: read the release notes.
<silver_310> hello
<silver_310> can someone help me with setting up a bridged connection for a KVM guest?
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking silver_310
<silver_310> one question
<silver_310> i set up the bridge, but cannot access the outside network, i can ping the ip address of the bridged interface, but can't ping any other IP
<speedy__> where is the offtopic?
<cfhowlett> !ot | speedy__
<ubottu> speedy__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<speedy__> thanks cfhowlett
<om> haha thanks
<om> indistylo
<linocisco> hi all, i m using mobile broadband internet with USB modem. I know USSD code to check current balance. How can I send using CLI?
<linocisco> hi all, i m using mobile broadband internet with USB modem. I know USSD code to check current balance. How can I send using CLI?
<kadiro> hello
<mike1960> hello
<surgy> somone had talked me into upgrading to kernal 4.0.4 and it made my computer run like crap. Before i upraded I had my desktop EXTENDED acrossed two monitors. and now that I have reverted back to kernal 3.19 It is MIRRORED. how do i get my display back to extended? im runing kubuntu 14.04 lts
<kadiro> surgy: why not booting from your old kernel ?
<surgy> nvm i fixed it
<surgy> i am booting fro mmy old kernal
<kadiro> and same thing happen?
<surgy> yeah same thing happened but i fixed it
<kadiro> surgy: i think you will do backup for your xorg.conf and regenerate a new one
<surgy> kadiro, but i fixed it
<kadiro> good
<kadiro> surgy: never use a new kernel if it's a testing one
<kadiro> unless always keep an old kernel
<kadiro> ( just my opinion )
<brothersome> Are there more troubles with hiberation?
<brothersome> I mean: Pausing
<kadiro> hibernation*
<wileee> brothersome, Suspend?
<kadiro> hi wileee
<wileee> hi
<brothersome> Yeah, I still have troubles, after coming up - a thermal point shows 100 gr. C - What is wrong - So my fans will blow fully
<kadiro> wileee: i'm sorry for yesterday
<wileee> kadiro, I don't even remember it, don't worry about it. ;)
<brothersome> Supppertime - bbl
<kadiro> thank you wileee you are a best man :)
<kadiro> my thermal have too a problem before ( 76 to 96 °C and until 114°C cause shutdowning my pc ) but after i changed a cooler that changed it ( 67°C to 77°C ) with small application but when do some others like chrome with flash based it will be 88°C
<kadiro> sorry for my bad english
<simongee> Hi all, does anyone know of or maintain a repo that holds a recent (post 1.3.21) version of graphicsmagick?
<simongee> I'm trying to avoid having to build from source but it's starting to look like I might have to
<furious> hola
<furious> que tal
<furious> soy new (nuevo)
<Ben64> !es | furious
<ubottu> furious: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kadiro> hola furious ( i don't speak spanish )
<harold22> Przyprawa do Ziemniakow!!
<harold22> Przyprawa do Ziemniakow!! ??
<kadiro> O_o
<brothersome> kadiro, I do not have troubles with my real temperatures - Ubuntu just sets the wrong value, so my fans will blow fully (after suspend)
<harold22> Przyprawa do Ziemniakow!! ??
<kadiro> brothersome: ok i understand you now, lm-sensors give you this wrong value i think?
<kadiro> !pl | harold22
<ubottu> harold22: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Hanumaan> should the Legacy support be disabled in BIOS for dual OS(Windows 8 and Ubuntu) ?
<kadiro> Hanumaan: in some mother board yes ( not all )
<Hanumaan> kadiro, how do I decide I have a new laptop want to install both Windows8 and Ubuntu what is the better way with this UEFI available?
<kadiro> sorry Hanumaan no idea for UEFI
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: legacy is easier but it's older, uefi is the newer firmware, it boots slightly faster as well
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: i'd install using uefi
<kadiro> thk's EriC^^ for info
<kadiro> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kadiro> got it
<gott3rfunk3n83> how
<gott3rfunk3n83> just installed 15.04
<gott3rfunk3n83> not much difference except the glitchiness
<gott3rfunk3n83> how do i exit hexchat from fullscreen?
<kadiro> Alt+F4 that do something?
<MonkeyDust> gott3rfunk3n83  try F11
<gott3rfunk3n83> tnx
<gott3rfunk3n83> f11 worked
<MonkeyDust> most programs use F11 for fullscreen, even in Windows
<kadiro> yes right
<kadiro> !info vdr
<ubottu> vdr (source: vdr): Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.6-2 (vivid), package size 782 kB, installed size 2970 kB
<gott3rfunk3n83> there a way to adjust text size for hexchat?
<wileee> gott3rfunk3n83, right click-settings
<kadiro> yes gott3rfunk3n83 from parameter | option in a first windows
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kadiro> hi
<k1l> gott3rfunk3n83: its in the settings from hexchat. just open it and take a look
<gott3rfunk3n83> tnx
<brothersome> kadiro, about UEFI - it replaces the MBR method
<dawan> hello
<dawan> does anyone know where i can download free ebooks about raspberry pi running kali linux
<k1l> dawan: well, ask the kali guys, i guess
<dawan> i dont know how to connect to them
<dawan> can you guide me please?
<k1l> !kali | dawan
<ubottu> dawan: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dawan> ok can you teach me how to vpn for free in ubuntu please
<Russel6465> hello
<Russel6465> i dont know how
<k1l> dawan: get a vpn and then use the vpn plugin in the networkmanager to use that vpn connection.
<dawan> wow really Russel?
<dawan> can you please guide me ?
<Russel6465> i think its possible but not for free
<jpds> dawan: Look up OpenVPN howtos on ubuntu
<dawan> do you have a specific website where i can down load certificates for it ?
<k1l> looking for free webservices is not the task of the ubuntu support dawan. if you got one and want to connect and have issues, than come in here
<jpds> dawan: No, that depends on the web service
<jpds> dawan: Here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33548728
<jpds> Surprisingly extensive for a BBC guide
<feneco> is there any way to run IE browser on ubuntu without using a VM?
<MonkeyDust> feneco  with wine
<Ben64> feneco: perhaps wine, but why
<MonkeyDust> some websites are optimized for IE
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: in the past, sure
<ioria> yeah ... like this http://www.filemark.com/FileMark%20SMARTi%20Imaging%20Jun%202007.htm
<nikitha> how to take image copy of entire ubuntu hard disk and restore back, please help ?   is there any particular  gui tool available ?
<MonkeyDust> nikitha  clonezilla
<PaulVern> dd
<BluesKaj> PaulVern:  agreed , but he's looking for a gui
<Fohlen> hey guys. I have followed https://getcomposer.org/doc/00-intro.md#globally and I am looking for a way to "integrate" composer updates with apt.
<Fohlen> for automatic updates
<Fohlen> any ideas?
<Fohlen> maybe using a simple cronjob does it as well
<EriC^^> ubuntu help wiki is down
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<ioria> ok, for me
<BluesKaj> EriC^^:  works ok here
<EriC^^> oh, it's working now
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> ty
<ioria> but i cannot ping it
<NilePrince> hello
<NilePrince> help please
<k1l> !details | NilePrince
<ubottu> NilePrince: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NilePrince> what the first things do it after install ubuntu to bot meet broken install programs and update
<k1l> NilePrince: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the result in a pastebin
<EriC^^> NilePrince: there shouldn't be any broken packages from a fresh install.. did you checksum the iso?
<MonkeyDust> NilePrince  sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install
<NilePrince> omg
<NilePrince> who is right ?
<OerHeks> EriC^^, +1
<MonkeyDust> NilePrince  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<NilePrince> ok
<ubuntu820> How do I get ubuntu to read my USB xbox controller? It has options for a wireless that was easy enough to find, but not for a wired one.
<neetz> Hey  there ! How do I check if My IP address attached is DHCP or static , I can't find a way , I checked in my netwrok/interface file , it doesn't display anything but i'm connected to internet but doesn'r display anything about static or DHCP configuration?
<neetz> Hey  there ! How do I check if My IP address attached is DHCP or static , I can't find a way , I checked in my netwrok/interface file , it doesn't display anything but i'm connected to internet but doesn'r display anything about static or DHCP configuration?
<minimec> ubuntu820: https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=USB%20xbox%20controller&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gws_rd=ssl#hl=de&q=USB+xbox+controller+ubuntu
<brothersome> neetz, check you IP adress and your router - DHCP has a different range than static IP adresses
<ubuntu820> minimec I'm not looking to buy one. I have it and I'm trying to get ubuntu to let me use it.
<brothersome> neetz, if properly configured
<neetz> ubuntu820:  ifconfig doesn't say anything about dhcp or static
<mack_> :P
<Nakul> hi
<mack_> Hello
<minimec> ubuntu820: First result is this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-360-controller-working
<neetz> brothersome:  i can't look at my router , i 'm writing a code to determine without the router
<minimec> ubuntu820: 2nd... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/ubuntu-xbox-controller-support-xboxdrv-driver
<ubuntu820> Your google result is apparently different than mine.
<Nakul> this channel is #ubuntu??
<ubuntu820> Yes
<Nakul> ok
<minimec> ubuntu820: want some more?!? http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/configure-xbox-controller-on-your.html ... ;)
<ubuntu820> Also, those are all wireless.
<brothersome> neetz, Your router is the boss not your computer
<ioria> neetz, nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4 ?
<Nakul> I am facing a login issue after I have upgraded my ubuntu version to 14.04 lts
<minimec> ubuntu820: http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/
<Nakul> not able to login
<ubuntu820> I'll try that. thanks :3
<Nakul> terminal TTY is working fine
<neetz> ioria:  that gives only IP and DNS :/
<EriC^^> Nakul: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<neetz> brothersome:  No but my ubuntu should have in my inteface filr right ?
<Nakul> eric it shows -rw-------
<ioria> neetz, cat /var/log/syslog | grep DHCP
<EriC^^> does it say root?
<Nakul> no
<Nakul> it is from my username
<EriC^^> Nakul: does the guest account work?
<neetz> ioria:  :*
<Nakul> no
<neetz> ioria:  :*
<neetz> ioria:  thans bro
<neetz> thanks*
<ioria> neetz, np
<EriC^^> Nakul: ok, type sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> ^_^
<freezevee> does anyone use Chef ?
<OerHeks> freezevee, using chef is more a question for #ubuntu-server
<freezevee> all right thanks !
<Pici> or maybe #chef
<Nakul> @Eric after typing password, shell has not returned
<mjayk> Haya all Im trying to install bumblebee-indicator on 15.04 and i get ImportError: No module named gtk
<mjayk> whe i try to run it
<mjayk> any advice would be appriciated
<Nakul> @eric http://termbin.com/fuya
<EriC^^> Nakul: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nakul_> Hi Eric
<Nakul_> Eric: http://termbin.com/nryy
<Gary_100>  is it possible to  convert a cdma cellphone into gsm?
<nokiomanz> Hi all, I have a ubuntu acting as an nfs server. I have a centos7 acting as a client. For some yet unknown reason, when i modify a file on the server, if the size of the file does not change, i dont get the updated file on the client.
<k1l> Gary_100: ##hardware
<EriC^^> Nakul_: which graphics driver are you using?
<minimec> nokiomanz: Is the time on these two machines synchronized?
<k1l> Nakul_: make sure "linux-generic" package is installed.
<k1l> Nakul_: and which video vard is it exactly?
<Nakul_> its ATI Radeon
<nokiomanz> minimec, yes time match on both client and server. but not the content
<EriC^^> Nakul_: do you use the open source drivers?
<nokiomanz> if last modification is 5 minutes ago and i do a change on the server now. the client will get the modified time on the file but not the content
<Nakul_> no
<k1l> Nakul_: which ati card exactly? and is the linux-generic packages installed?
<EriC^^> Nakul_: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx | nc termbin.com 9999
<minimec> nokiomanz: Oh. that's not so good. Like in the end you have two files with the same timestamp but different content?
<Nakul_> http://termbin.com/yhyn
<k1l> Nakul_: which video card exactly?
<Nakul_> Kil: not sure
<EriC^^> ^ lspci | grep VGA
<k1l> "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nokiomanz> minimec, exactly. My client is read only. I see the correct timestamp on both side. But it is like it's 2 copy of the same file. And if the size of the file does not change i will never get the updated file.
<nokiomanz> It is the first time i get that kind of problem with nfs
<Lucax> Hello, my screen goes dark all the time while I am online
<Lucax> what sort of bug is that
<Nakul_> http://termbin.com/bcs2
<Lucax> my hard disk is full also, does it have a relation
<Lucax> ?
<k1l> Lucax: you mean "dark" like the screensaver or dark like the program is hanging and greyed out so long
<k1l> Lucax: a full hdd could have several issues yes.
<Lucax> hanging and it grey out
<Lucax> are there ways other than deleting or transfering files to keep the hdd not full (like compression, defragging etc)
<Nakul_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<Nakul_> Eric: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<k1l> Lucax: can you pastebin a "df -h"?
<EriC^^> Nakul_: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> Nakul_: is the package "linux-generic" installed?
<Nakul_> @Eric: BrokenPipeError
<Nakul_> K1l: how to check that??
<nokiomanz> minimec, any idea? did you ever get such a problem ? :p
<minimec> nokiomanz: No. Not at all. Would like to give you a hint, but ... :(
<NilePrince> warning : root cant add
<NilePrince> how fix this
<brothersome> su
<NilePrince> su only
<k1l> NilePrince: brothersome no
<brothersome> su <Your name - which is an admin>
<OerHeks> !details | NilePrince
<ubottu> NilePrince: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> NilePrince: what command exactly?
<nokiomanz> minimec: np I understand. :D
<k1l> NilePrince: you need to give a lot more details to let us give you the right help.
<NilePrince> i cant do update
<k1l> Nakul_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<NilePrince> k
<k1l> NilePrince: that is why i requested more details and the output from a command i gave you minutes ago
<k1l> <k1l> NilePrince: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the result in a pastebin
<Nakul_> k1l: ran your command ...0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<minimec> nokiomanz: 7.10 (end of page) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/troubleshooting.html
<minimec> nokiomanz: Looks that the files still has the same 'inode number' after modification.
<k1l> Nakul_: ok, so the kernel and headers are installed.
<Nakul_> yes
<EriC^^> Nakul_: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , does it say it recommends fglrx-updates?
<nokiomanz> minimec, effectively looks like it. What bugs me is that I just did a migration to that centos7 client. A week before I was on a centos6 as a client and never had a problem. The ubuntu nfs server did not change.
<Guest89986> good day
<sachin> hi
<sachin> how we can use wine on linux
<nokiomanz> I did a test. If i remount that nfs export on the centos6 client I dont get the problem.
<MonkeyDust> sachin  is wine installed?
<sachin> installing right now
<nokiomanz> the nfs-utils package did update but in that case could it be a nfs client problem on both centos and not a server side problem....
<sachin> not on this machin but my desktop
<sachin> on my desktop
<bishops> hello everyone, is there a way to integrate google drive docs with ubuntu. I mean fully. not have two random doc showing in the folder..
<minimec> nokiomanz: So you better ask you question in the centos channel, as you did some empirical debugging with centos on the issue.
<sachin> its already there bishops
<sachin> no need to integrate it
<nokiomanz> minimec: i will do that thanks for your time!
<minimec> nokiomanz: no problem
<bishops> sachin: what do you mean already there? I have followed instructions from a website but i don't have any files showing up..
<sachin> hey monkeyDust tell me
<Nakul_> Eric: fglrx-updates - distro non-free
<sachin> see google drive is not a separate tool ok
<Nakul_> Eric: xserver-xorg-video-ati - distro free builtin recommended
<bishops> sachin: sorry please can you explain?
<sachin> i cant explain it in deep but it can be used on web browser
<bishops> sachin: i followed these instructions: http://dothisbest.com/how-to/install-google-drive-on-ubuntu/ but the folder stays empty
<bishops> sachin: ah yes I know we can use through browser but thought we could sync with a home folder
<dman777_alter> when I ssh into my ubuntu server and do env, I get TERM=rxvt-unicode. But when I ssh into my gentoo server I get TERM=rxvt-unicode-256color. This is from the same client pc that I am using to ssh. How can I make the ubuntu server TERM=rxvt-unicode-256color?
<rednecktek> bishops, never could get grive working. Insync seems to be a much better tool. https://www.insynchq.com/
<MonkeyDust> dman777_alter  there's also #ubuntu-server
<bishops> rednecktek: oh thanks!
<sachin> it is right bishop
<ytixdecaf> Hello, What's the best client for the Direct Connect network?
<bishops> rednecktek: oh but it's not free!
<rednecktek> nope, but it works
<dman777_alter> MonkeyDust: thanks
<sachin> how to work on map reduce code in java
<bishops> rednecktek: alright thanks. But I really don't understand why google extends a free suite to all platforms except linux, and they still brag to be open source friendly!!
<sachin> on linux
<pbx> sachin, join #java
<rednecktek> bishops: a question for all  time
<bishops> rednecktek: :) i think it has to do with $$$
<rednecktek> bishops: always does
<bishops> rednecktek: :(
<sachin> ok
<Nakul_> @Eric: you got my message
<EriC^^> Nakul_: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-updates
<sachin> how to join #java
<lelzNOT> sachin: '/j #Java'
<Nakul_> Eric: done
<Nakul_> what next
<sachin> how to to know in which channel we are?
<lelzNOT> sachin: Which client are you using?
<sachin> means
<sachin> os
<sachin> or browser
<sachin> how to to know in which channel we are??
<sachin> oops
<k1l> sachin: "/topic"
<OerHeks> sachin, by reading the info on your irc client
<lelzNOT> No. XChat or Hexchat or mIRC?
<sachin> Xchat
<lelzNOT> On your left you'll see the list of channels you have joined.
<lelzNOT> or you could just /topic
<sachin> "/topic " where to use it in join channel
<sachin> where somewhere else
<k1l> sachin: type the irc commands into the line where you type your chat
<BluesKaj> sachin:  in the server textbox
<sachin> "/topic"
<k1l> sachin: come on. without the " "
<Nakul_> @Eric: what to do next??
<sachin> actually i very poor in linux world kll
<sachin> ok
<sachin> i am going thank you all
<Nakul_> Eric: any furthur steps??
<k1l> Nakul_: reboot and see if it works now
<Nakul_> @Eric and k1l: it worked... i am ale to login
<Nakul_> thank you both
<dman777_alter> I am setting the PS1 variables in bashrc global...but the colors only take effect for root and not non root
<dtscode> is there a reason why I would be able to ssh into an ubuntu server from putty but not my standard ssh?
<OerHeks> dtscode, what does "my standard ssh" mean?
<dtscode> OerHeks: the one that shipped with my ubuntu
<evidex> dtscode: Proxy settings perhaps?
<dtscode> evidex: how would I be able to tell?
<evidex> dtscode: Check if you have proxies set in Putty via the menu on the right hand side
<dtscode> oh I forgot to mention...
<dtscode> I can connect through the standard ssh just like with putty, but the standard ssh doesn't load a shell whereas putty does
<evidex> dtscode: Standard ssh being the 'ssh' command within a terminal?
<dtscode> evidex: yes
<k1l> dtscode: do you give the right username?
<dtscode> k1l: yep
<k1l> ssh user@server-ip
<Kvitka> oi alguem fala??
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ANJ7> Hey guys got a problem.
<dtscode> I know I do because `ssh dtscode@icceval.ninja` hangs but `ssh dtscode@icceval.ninja echo hi` properly prints hi
<Kvitka> a aki ucranianos????
<MonkeyDust> dtscode  try ssh -t   # means terminal
<ANJ7> I used ubuntu ISO to create a live usb.
<dtscode> MonkeyDust: thanks 'll try that
<k1l> Kvitka: this channel is english only. please see the bots message
<Kvitka> what???
<evidex> Kvitka: !pt
<ANJ7> and now I can't use my usb.
<ANJ7> I tried formatting it but no use>
<Kvitka> Mas aki alguem fala portugues ou ucraniano???
<dtscode> no it doesn't look like that will work either MonkeyDust. also putty uses no proxies
<Pici> Kvitka: /join #ubuntu-br
<ANJ7> any help? How can I restore my 16GB USB back?
<evidex> ANJ7: Have you tried making a new partition table on the USB with gparted?
<Kvitka> evidex fala pt?????
<ANJ7> evidex: nope
<k1l> Kvitka: pt or ua?
<Kvitka> pt
<Kvitka> eu falo as duas
<k1l> !pt > Kvitka see the bots message
<ubottu> Kvitka, please see my private message
<OerHeks> ANJ7, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<evidex> ANJ7: http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-create-partition-table
<evidex> dtscode: Try from another client?
<dtscode> evidex: what do you mean?
<KotoRez> One of my machines has Windows 8.1 Home edition which does not allow remote desktop. Is there an open source alternative that would allow me to remote desktop from ubuntu to my windows machine?
<evidex> dtscode: Try SSHing into the server from a different machine
<loa> hello, how i can remove triggers for package? in my case initramfs-tools trigger tries to build initramfs image for kernel which is already deleted and always fails.
<evidex> KotoRez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<dtscode> evidex: ok
<dtscode> evidex: ok did that. so based on that I have come to the following conclusion. putty does something that ssh(1) doesn't that allows it to connect and load a shell, because connecting through ssh(1) just hangs
<evidex> dtscode: Try  ssh -t user@host bash --login -i
<dtscode> evidex: hangs again
<evidex> dtscode: Strange :/
<dtscode> I'll just bug digital ocean with it
<dtscode> thanks for the help anyways evidex :)
<sddfdev> whats required to join the ubuntu dtscode contributing devs team
<sddfdev> some history of contributions ? :)
<loa> from where update-initramfs pick information about installed kernels? i delete one kernel, and initramfs tries to build for it... but fails.
<sddfdev> is it even possible to join with just some design skills
<dtscode> sddfdev: I'm sorry... what?
<sddfdev> that was an accidental tab
<dtscode> ah
<somsip> !contributing | sddfdev
<loa> help me please with my question, i really don't know how to solve my problem.
<somsip> !contribute | sddfdev
<ubottu> sddfdev: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mcphail> dtscode: what do the logs on the server indicate when your login hangs?
<dtscode> mcphail: where would I see that?
<mcphail> dtscode: /var/log/auth.log would be the first place to look
<dtscode> ok thanks
<helpmeubuntu> I tried the newly made live usb of it with the iso i downloaded last night and noticed things seem more sluggish cfhowlett and others.. but thats normal for live usb isn't it? :)
<RileyTL> I can't think of any reason why that would be
<RileyTL> In fact, (and I'm no expert) I would imagine USB to be faster than live CD. If that's what you mean.
<helpmeubuntu> RileyTL i gave it a presitent cache of 4GB
<helpmeubuntu> last time i gave it no presitent cache it was fast :3
<RileyTL> Hm, I guess it's possible that the USB drive itself is older, slow to write? Not sure, I've not played with persistent caches. I just write to USB to install on the hard drive with
<helpmeubuntu> RileyTL its not a old flash drive i just got it the other day its a usb 2.0 PNY 16GB
<Len>  /e pooky
<pauljw> !p
<dtscode> mcphail: is there any sensitive info in auth.log?
<RileyTL> I'm not sure then helpmeubuntu, sorry
<helpmeubuntu> RileyTL I believe today is the day I install it to my PC :)
<daftykins> helpmeubuntu: persistence will be ruining your day.
<daftykins> oh dear Tux help us all
<daftykins> er i mean great!
<helpmeubuntu> daftykins was that meant to be some kind of joke? :| and persistence is bad???
<daftykins> it may slow down the experience yes.
<mcphail> dtscode: probably - I wouldn't paste it
<daftykins> ah you don't have your humour unit engaged today i see
<helpmeubuntu> You're speaking to a person that has used puppy linux, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu 10.10
<dtscode> mcphail: hrmmm damn... this is nonsense to me.
<jphilippe> hello
<helpmeubuntu> I love Linux.. Its so much better than windows.. If i had a laptop that came with Ubuntu by default i would love the hell out of it
<mcphail> dtscode: if sshd has blocked anything it should be fairly obvious. Any gibberish is likely irrelevant
<daftykins> helpmeubuntu: that's a silly claim, and OS a vs. b comments aren't welcome here
<erwin> hello
<mcphail> dtscode: if you run "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" on the server and then try to access via putty and ssh, you should see any errors in real time
<dtscode> oh ok sweet
<easyOnMe> daftykins: do you know the command from the terminal on how to know whether a file is utf-8 encoded
<helpmeubuntu> daftykins sorry....
<mcphail> dtscode: if that doesn't point in the right direction, I am probably out of ideas!
<linelevel> Hi, I know how to add programs to my Startup Applications, but is it possible to set a particular desktop configuration for where those programs' windows should go? I use multiple workstations, and I would like the same windows to open on the same workspaces each time I log in.
<dtscode> yeah if this doesn't work I'll be going to digital ocean
<helpmeubuntu> daftykins do you happen to know a brand i could buy that preinstalls linux?
<cfhowlett> helpmeubuntu, now you're just being lazy: dell, hp, system 76, zareason
<daftykins> helpmeubuntu: brand of what, flamingo?
<mcphail> dtscode: I suppose the other thing to check is that you don't have anything odd in your ssh_config file. I don't think putty uses that file so it may explain the differences
<omrikap> hi, can someone help me with making a uefi bootable install on a USB? did a few tests, but non will boot.
<cfhowlett> !uefi | omrikap
<ubottu> omrikap: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> omrikap: from what OS? just 'dd' the ISO on there.
<helpmeubuntu> cfhowlett i am not being lazy :/ I thought dell, hp never preinstalls linux.. I thought it was always windows by what i seen..
<dtscode> mcphail: it appears to be trying to log into root and failing
<cfhowlett> helpmeubuntu, here's  test: google ubuntu + oem + dell and enjoy the magic.
<mcphail> dtscode: you are using "ssh username@server.domain"?
<dtscode> mcphail: correct
<daftykins> helpanyway shopping is off topic here :)
<daftykins> oh, quit.
<mcphail> dtscode: and that user exists on the server?
<omrikap> daftykins: hi, when i make a live usb, it works, but then i cannot save changes
<daftykins> omrikap: that's what live sessions do.
<dtscode> mcphail: correct
<mcphail> dtscode: I don't know why it would try to log in as root, then. Can you ssh to any other machine?
<omrikap> daftykins: haha.. I know.. But I want a complete install so I could save changes and everything, but won't have to dual boot.
<daftykins> omrikap: i would not run from a flash drive.
<dtscode> mcphail: yep. I can ssh into my rpi which works as one would expect it to
<omrikap> daftykins: why?
<cfhowlett> omrikap, plan B: windows + virtualbox + ubuntu.  no dual boot required
<daftykins> highly undesirable.
<mcphail> dtscode: are you using passwords or keys?
<dtscode> passwords
<mcphail> dtscode: and do you have any keys set up at all?
<dtscode> no not yet
<omrikap> cfhowlett: thanks, but it's too slow.
 * mcphail is stumped
<dtscode> me too
<cfhowlett> omrikap, lubuntu then.
<mcphail> dtscode: can you log into the server from another machine using the same credentials?
<dtscode> mcphail: nope. tried it from my rpi and same hanging issue. I see this issue from every machine I try unless I use putty
<omrikap> cfhowlett: thing is, i have only 128 GB ssd. No room for a virtual drive, doual boot or anything on this drive
<daftykins> omrikap: damn - and where do you expect to store data?
<mcphail> dtscode: certainly makes it seem like something at the server end
<cfhowlett> omrikap, lubuntu + vbox = 8 gb max
<dtscode> mcphail: thats what I'm thinking, since its the same behavior on two different machiens
<omrikap> daftykins: haha i don't have that much data.. seriously, 32 GB on usb will be OK
<mcphail> dtscode: If you get an answer, can you ping me? I'm curious to learn
<omrikap> daftykins: it just won't boot.. can you help me with that?
<dtscode> mcphail: sure. I am currently contacting digitalocean, so hopefully they will be able to tell me
<daftykins> omrikap: no
<mcphail> dtscode: good luck
<dtscode> thanks
<omrikap> daftykins: thanks. good day :)
<omrikap> cfhowlett: i gave ubuntu a try, i will with lubuntu, but what against a usb install?
<cfhowlett> omrikap, installing to usb, by definition, will be slow and subpar performance.  My $0.02
<mcphail> omrikap: I've used USB installs before. They are slow, but usable. Haven't tried on a modern machine
<omrikap> mcphail: so the live works fine so far, it just won't save my changes. do you know how to make uefi usb bootable. i tried couple of things, but no luck
<mcphail> omrikap: I haven't tried on a uefi machine. I last used this on old hardware
<omrikap> mcphail: how did you install?
<abb0> what does -y at the end of a cmd mean
<abb0> jus curious
<mcphail> omrikap: just used the installer (from CD in those days) and chose USB as my install drive
<cfhowlett> abb0, depends on the command
<SchrodingersScat> abb0: depends on the command, if it was apt-get that can mean 'yes'
<abb0> o ok
<abb0> it was an apt get
<abb0> ty ;)
<abb0> ive been learnin via youtube last week, only ask when im really unsure of what things mean. appreciate the answers tho guys ;)
<mcphail> omrikap: occasionally had to tweak the init process as the drive would take a bit of time to come up, but otherwise just functioned like a normal install
<SchrodingersScat> abb0: you can always try man, man apt-get, or often --help brings up help
<cfhowlett> abb0, suggestion: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads        dl/read #0, repeat #1 ... #2 ...
<omrikap> mcphail: thanks. i'll let you know later how it worked for me.
<mcphail> omrikap: good luck
<abb0> thanks cfhowlett
<OerHeks> ...#99
<abb0> am now ;)
<omrikap> mcphail: thank you. have a nice day :)
<cfhowlett> abb0, happy2help!
<Fudster> Anyone have any idea how to fix this? http://i.imgur.com/iyTTDr4.png
<TomyWork> hi
<omrikap> cfhowlett: thanks for the advice :)
<abb0> man apt-get? what does man do
<cfhowlett> !man | abb0
<ubottu> abb0: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<TomyWork> i'm trying to build my own proxychains in a 32 bit and a 64 bit variety. where do i put the resulting libs so they dont conflict?
<omrikap> quit
<abb0> ahh
<abb0> i gotta realize most are abbriviations and easier to figure out then i think lol
<cfhowlett> omrikap, happy2help!
<TomyWork> i tried /usr/local/lib{32,64} but that didnt work out
<Melio> I was able to change the way windows shutsdown so it won't hibernate so linux can access the drives when dualbooted
<Melio> yay!
<abb0> what does no d-bus interface mean? im trying to mount a hdd. a secondary hdd, it sees it but wont mount it. perhaps its not formatted so linux can read it, perhaps i should format it to ext4 or w/e so it can be used by linux?
<EriC^^> abb0: what does sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt say?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l to get the partitions
<Hounddog> Hey i need to restart a service every 5 minutes from crontab... i cant seem to get it working */5 * * * * root service elephone-worker-elasticsearch restart
<syntroPi> When i bookmark a location in nautilus: how can i rearrange the bookmark in the left sidebar and move it upwards?
<cariveri> Hi
<somsip> Hounddog: use absolute paths, but supervisor might be a better solution
<cariveri> I get failed to fetch errors von I apt-get update on saucy repos. is that normal now? do I have to fetch from a newer ubuntu release?
<cfhowlett> !saucy | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<MonkeyDust> cariveri  yes, saucy is dead
<cfhowlett> cariveri, strongly urge you to install a supported OS; 14.04.03
<Hounddog> somsip: just trying with absolute path */1 * * * * /etc/init.d/elephone-worker-elasticsearch restart
<cariveri> Ok. how do I sanely upgrade now?
<cfhowlett> cariveri, download the .iso, make a USB, boot USB install or !eolupgrade
<MonkeyDust> cariveri  backup and fresh install is fastest, easiest, cleanest
<Hounddog> somsip: and what is the benefit of using "supervisor"?
<somsip> !info supervisor | Hounddog
<ubottu> Hounddog: supervisor (source: supervisor): A system for controlling process state. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0r1-1 (vivid), package size 238 kB, installed size 1423 kB
<somsip> Hounddog: it controls the process state for you, so you don't have to restart services yourself contiunously
<huttan> '
<Hounddog> somsip: this one i have to restart continuously
<gotcha> hey guys, quick question, is there a way to know if a certain program is installed using apt-get ?
<Hounddog> it starts hanging and has a memory leak somewhere and i have no time to fix this right now
<cfhowlett> gotcha, dpkg -l | grep packagename
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  apt-cache policy
<cfhowlett> or apt-cache policy
<Hounddog> anyway i used the absolute path and its not restarting the service
<gotcha> thanks
<gotcha> apt-cache policy didnt list it for me
<gotcha> but when i search using dpkg it showed up
<gotcha> is there a reason why certain packages are updated for ubuntu 15 and not for 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> gotcha, apt-cache policy PackageName
<gotcha> yup found it
<cfhowlett> gotcha, 14.04 is Long Term Support.  non-LTS are more bleeding/bloody edge.
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  there may be different versions in the repos
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working?
<fellayaboy> if i dd if=/dev/zero to a sdcard.  will that also get rid of all partitions
<gotcha> im asking because redmine for ubuntu 14.04 has version 2.4, when the package for ubuntu 15 has the latest redmine 3.X
<gotcha> is it possible to install redmine 3.x from 15 on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  try the !backports
<gotcha> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working/broken?
<cariveri> MonkeyDust: can't I just fetch from a newer release? I dont have to time for a complete reinstall right now. but I would like to install one allication.
<cfhowlett> cariveri, install from source
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/)
<gotcha> MonkeyDust, i already have this enabled deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  yes, now try sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/)
<pauljw_> quit
<gotcha> MonkeyDust, after i would just do "apt-get install redmine/trusty-backports ?
<gotcha> or do i need to add the vivid backports?
<cfhowlett> gotcha, do not mix your repos!
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/)
<teward> !repeat | ubuntu-amd
<ubottu> ubuntu-amd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest12584> join #aaa801
<Guest12584> hello
<aaa801> wait what
<aaa801> i have my own chan now O_o?
<KotoRez> i need to run Mac on my virtualbox to test something for one of my users. Does anyone know a safe place to download Mac Os?
<teward> KotoRez: nowhere - it violates licensing
<aaa801> KotoRez: good luck getting osx running in a virtualbox
<RileyTL> O_o
<cfhowlett> KotoRez, ask apple.  not supported here.  (obviously)
<aaa801> its a pain in the freking arse :)
<KotoRez> lol
<teward> KotoRez: Ask Apple.  Also consider they say "No" because you can only virtualize Mac on Apple
<ghiles> no wmware
<gotcha> you can use vmware to virtualize anything
<KotoRez> just wanted to check if they have IPsec client installed by default. Windows doesnt.
<Hounddog> So it seems that crontab cannot restart a service....
<aaa801> however, mac also has this amazing bug where it dumps all the desktop opengl buffer into application opengl buffers
<MonkeyDust> KotoRez  better ask in ##apple, but i guess they won't be anxious to help
<aaa801> which makes for fun game porting
<aaa801> >_.
<MonkeyDust> enthousiastic*
<cfhowlett> aaa801, this is a support channel.  your question is ... ?
<ghiles> le vmware est plus puissant
<aaa801> cfhowlett: what the heck you on about, ive been here for months.. some dipshit highlighted me
<aaa801> ;)
<ghiles> i spicke franche
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubuntu-amd> "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!" - does this mean the GPU is not working? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/)
 * cfhowlett makes a new entry to the /ignore list
<RileyTL> no kidding
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-amd  stop pasting that please, it's disturbing
<ghiles> tanks
<teward> KotoRez: they do, i know because there's apple systems at this workplace.  But whether it actually supports everything IPSec offers, is questionable
<teward> but also irrelevant here
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/E1KY6Le6 manually starting the service works but the crontab does nothing
<TJ-> Hounddog: cron will email the user, or write to logs... have you checked those?
<Hounddog> TJ-: cat /var/log/syslog | grep crontab
<Hounddog> only shows me that i edited
<TJ-> Hounddog: "grep cron /var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> Hounddog: Or add grep's  "-i"  for even more results
<Hounddog> Aug 10 16:08:01 ip-10-0-0-250 CRON[21146]: (root) CMD (/etc/init.d/elephone-worker-elasticsearch restart)
<Hounddog> it is doing it....
<ghiles> I can demender you quistion
<TJ-> Hounddog: OK, that's an advance. Now you need to consider if /etc/init.d/elephone... script expects something in the shell environment that isn't available when run by cron
<Pici> !fr| ghiles
<ubottu> ghiles: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Hounddog> TJ-: it doesnt expect anything
<Hounddog> i created that service so i am pretty sure about it.
<Hounddog> as mentioned also when i manually restart there is no issue
<TJ-> Hounddog: I'll bet it does... like it expects certain entries in PATH which aren't there when cron runs it... refer to all executables by their absolute paths to be sure
<TJ-> Hounddog: right - and when you run it manually the shell environment is different, usually has a lot more in it
<Hounddog> TJ-: * * * * * /etc/init.d/elephone-worker-elasticsearch restart
<Hounddog> how do i get more absolute then this?
<TJ-> Hounddog: I mean " /etc/init.d/elephone-worker-elasticsearch"
<x4w3> Hounddog: absolute path to elephone-worker-elasticsearch.
<TJ-> Hounddog: something that script expects is likely not present in the environment that cron uses
<Hounddog> hmmm
<TJ-> Hounddog: usually the PATH is not so complete as with an interactive shell, so using absolute paths to executables is helpful
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/F1JfKJqA
<Hounddog> these are the paths i run.... absolut
<TJ-> Hounddog: is that the complete file? there's no start/restart stanzas
<syntroPi> can someone reveal the black magic required to rearrange bookmarks ordering in nautilus?
<Pici> /36/36
<Hounddog> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/3HhKrWcK
<EriC^^> syntroPi: hold your breath, click on bookmarks in the global menu, then click on bookmarks, arrange away..
<EriC^^> i mean, abra ka dabra
<MonkeyDust> *magic*
<ghiles> yess
<syntroPi> EriC^^, hmm i just can rearrange my bookmark there, others are grayed out. Rearranging it there does not have any effect on the position in the left sidebar in nautilus
<syntroPi> tried that already before
<Hounddog> TJ-: eveything is absolut in there
<syntroPi> killing nautilus and restarting it also doesnt change bookmarks position
<Hounddog> TJ-: any more ideas?
<x4w3> Hounddog: permissions?
<Hounddog> sudo...
<syntroPi> hence my question for black magic: in gnome it seems there is always some hidden inside information required to do everyday tasks
<Hounddog> i put the crontab in sudo
<MonkeyDust> sudo crontab -e
<Hounddog> MonkeyDust: is that for me?
<EriC^^> syntroPi: i've arranged them once before, can't seem to remember how
<linocisco> hi all
<Hounddog> MonkeyDust: if you wrote that for me. If you read the whole conversation and look at the PASTEBIN you would see that i am using exactly THAT COMMAND
<MonkeyDust> Hounddog  if you want to create a cron task for actions tat require root permission
<linocisco> what is the latest book on ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi all
<x4w3> Hounddog: put the script in other location ie: /usr/local/bin/
<cfhowlett> linocisco, books are on Amazon ...
<Hounddog> MonkeyDust: thx for telling me something i KNOW and mentioned in the PASTEBIN
<cfhowlett> Hounddog, chillax, man.
<ubuntu-amd> Does this mean the GPU is not working? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/) also sudo aticonfig --initial aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<Hounddog> cfhowlett: sorry but it frustrates when people throw something out without looking at the information as if they have some kind of turret syndrom which just makes them spurt out some information
<OerHeks> ubuntu-amd, please don't crosspost, you have been answered > https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=179970
<TJ-> Hounddog: I'd capture the results of progress in the init.d script by having it write messages to a separate file, as in "echo 'start() called' >> /tmp/service.log " and so on... output the return value of start-stop-daemon too, in case it is error-ing.
<linocisco> cfhowlett, namely please
<Hounddog> TJ-: ok, i will try that
<cfhowlett> linocisco, www.amazon.com     search term ubuntu   sort by date
<TJ-> Hounddog: Try to narrow down the source of the failure until you have firm evidence :)
<linocisco> cfhowlett, since ubuntu 8.04 , i think hardy , I was away from ubuntu and I dont have latest eboook
<syntroPi> EriC^^, do you know if there is a wiki or something like that for gnome hidden insiders information?
<rcw2> anyone know why this would still download html files? wget -r -P . -np -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png "http://www.site.com/path1/"
<Hounddog> TJ-: i am considering to just let it be and restart it every now and then....
<lrojas> hi all, how can i find out who is in charge of maintaining the vagrant box for ubuntu in hashicorp atlas
<Hounddog> am on holiday and boss called me in for this shit... i am not even a sysadmin
<ubuntu-amd> OerHeks: I found that thread by myself already and it doesn't mention how the problem has to be fixed or what's the real problem
<TJ-> Hounddog: Well,  with evidence of why, you can punt the problem back  :) Maybe someone changed something and didn't tell you
<Hounddog> am just logging off now... no patience to search for this
<Hounddog> TJ-: thx for the help though
<linocisco> hi all, i m using mobile broadband GSM internet via USB modem. I know USSD code to check current balance . I dont know how to type in CLI
<EriC^^> syntroPi: i found this but.. well you'll see http://askubuntu.com/questions/325518/how-can-i-edit-nautilus-places-sidebar-and-unity-quicklist
<EriC^^> it basically entails modifying the source code and then installing the package
<x4w3> TJ-: if you run bash script in debug mode with <bash -x> in crontab, script will output better than "echo 'start() called' >> /tmp/service.log "?
<x4w3> TJ-: is a curiosity only, :).
<TJ-> x4w3: possibly, but then you're changing the shell which might cause things to behave differently... I always prefer the least invasive change when tracking down subtle bugs.
<rcw2> wget -r -P . -np -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png --level=5 "http://www.website.com/path1/"    <--- should this check all the img src= paths and get the resulting images?
<x4w3> both of them will be good. Tq.
<MonkeyDust> rcw2  if you don't get an answer here, try in #bash
<rcw2> MonkeyDust:  thanks
<moritz705> hello
<artois> hi mor
<moritz705> Hello sir
<moritz705> was macht ihr?
<cfhowlett> !de | moritz705
<ubottu> moritz705: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<moritz705> ok mister ubuntu fan
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moritz705> made
<ghiles> yes seanux basic to ubentu
<moritz705> my frand install kubuntu is thet god
<moritz705> ?
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu | moritz705
<ubottu> moritz705: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ghiles> no seanux very goood
<MonkeyDust> moritz705  try it, to find out if you like it
<moritz705> cool
<linocisco> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Error.Core.Failed: Sending USSD command failed
<moritz705> i have ubuntu 15.04 vivid vervet
<ghiles> noo the sea nux very very goood to hacking
<cfhowlett> ghiles, this is ubuntu support.  your question is ???
<cofo> hi
<cofo> i open terminal and it hie
<ghiles> hi
<cofo> i can only see it in ful lscreen
<cofo> full screen*, *hide
<ghiles> yes
<cofo> when i click f11 it hide again but the menu bar is shown
<cofo> a little help could help
<ghiles> in kali linux or back track
<MonkeyDust> cofo  what do you want, then?
<cofo> it's ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ghiles, offtopic and not supported here.
<ghiles> ahhh yes
<cofo> i feel being troll
<cofo> i will try other channel
<ghiles> le quelle *
<NaStYdoG> 7
<cfhowlett> hexchat question: is there a maximum number of entries to the /ignore list?
<MonkeyDust> cofo  you're no troll, it's just not clear what you want
<cofo> no
<cfhowlett> %v
<crispexi> Ubuntu 14.04 - users & root cannot change password. passwd returns "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error". drive is mounted RW, time check is fine, permissions are good, I'm leaning towards pam auth but not sure where to proceed with that?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  try   '/ignore age < 16'
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, lol.  will do.
<ghiles> he yas girls
<EriC^^> crispexi: try to strace it maybe
<cofo> help?
<ghiles> I need help with the new vertion seanux
<mcphail> cofo: please take some time to rephrase your question and we will help if we can. If English is not your native language you may be better asking in another channel
<MonkeyDust> ghiles that's not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<mcphail> ghiles: please stop going on about that. It is offtopic
<cofo> No need
<genii> cofo: Describe your problem to the channel, and a helper will probably try to assist you
<cofo> genii: i already saw mcphail comment
<t-nelson> Any GRUB pros around?  I have a notebook where the bootloader is corrupted by switching boot from UEFI to CSM/Legacy.
<t-nelson> Running boot-repair from install medium fixes it.
<cofo> A terminal in ubuntu often hide and I can see his menu bar when I click on that tab and see it only in full screen
<MonkeyDust> cofo  F11 to un-fullscreen, or move the mouse to an edge of the terminal window, then resize it
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I can't figure out why my ubuntu 15.04 froze for a few mins and even Ctrl+Alt+Del could not help. there was no way to bring it back to work during that period without doing anything
<t-nelson> linocisco: Which gfx vendor?
<cofo> Any help can help
<cofo> genii: mcphail:
<genii> cofo: MonkeyDust already gave you something to try, did you see if that resolved your issue?
<cofo> Who?
<cofo> He didn't give
<xander1> Hi there, anyone that can help me? My xorg.conf doesnt seem to apply on startup. Keeps resetting back to default settings. Using i3-wm, but login screen is lightdm. Any help is appreciated
<mcphail> cofo: what happens if you double-click on the middle of the menu bar?
<genii> cofo: Yes, they did.. "[12:54:19] <MonkeyDust> cofo  F11 to un-fullscreen, or move the mouse to an edge of the terminal window, then resize it"
<cofo> f11 do nothing
<cofo> nothing
<t-nelson> cofo: what's your issue?
<cofo> damn
<cofo> sorry
 * t-nelson just joined
<cofo> I can't even open it windowed only full screen
<cofo> that's not work
<t-nelson> cofo: what's your issue?
<t-nelson> cofo: what's your issue?
<crispexi> EriC^^: thanks, strace narrowed it down to passwd not being able to read /etc/shadow heh
<minimec> xander1: still there?
<EriC^^> crispexi: ah
<crispexi> phew. now i can relax haha
<cofo> i wrote it
<cofo> nvm i will handle it
<t-nelson> cofo: Yes, before I joined.
<t-nelson> Good.
<cofo>  I can't even open it windowed only full screen
<cofo> 8:03
<t-nelson> How do you think this works?
<t-nelson> I joined after you typed that, I will never receive that message.
<t-nelson> Paste it again.
<cofo> A terminal opened I can't view it in window only in full screen. I view it using f11 key
 * artois gives t-nelson a time machine
<artois> t-nelson: never say never
<cofo> t-nelson:
<cofo> Did you see my message?
<t-nelson> cofo: yes
<t-nelson> cofo: You still see window decorations?
<syntroPi> which program is the recommended way to scan for dvb-c transponders nowerdays?
<bipul> Hi.
<Guest15404> Hello, anyone from Port Elizabeth?
<t-nelson> syntroPi: One of the pvr backends probably.
<t-nelson> vdr, tvheadend, etc
<minimec> syntroPi: I still have one of these in my computer, but cannot use it anymore. No analogue TV anymore in my country. I would start with section "Scanning for channels" from here... https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Adding_Digital_Cable_Channels_For_DVB-C_Tuner_Cards_--_Norway#Scanning_for_channels_.5B7.5D
<OerHeks> !info w-scan
<ubottu> w-scan (source: w-scan): Channel scanning tool for DVB and ATSC channels. In component universe, is extra. Version 20140727-1 (vivid), package size 103 kB, installed size 373 kB
<minimec> syntroPi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=dvb-apps&searchon=names
<OerHeks> VLC should work > http://askubuntu.com/questions/20204/which-application-do-you-recommend-for-watching-tv-dvb
<misho_> Hello everyone...i still have one strange problem on my linux pc
<syntroPi> OerHeks, i tried w_scan but it freezes on one transponder everytime
 * t-nelson Must. Resist. Click-bait.
<syntroPi> t-nelson, which scanning tool would you recommend instead of w_scan?
<TJ-> !info dvb-apps | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: dvb-apps (source: linuxtv-dvb-apps): Digital Video Broadcasting (DVB) applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.1+rev1500-1 (vivid), package size 1206 kB, installed size 2741 kB
<misho_> I'm trying to watch a move via shared local network...everything is normal i have right to rename,copy,delete files on other windows PC...but VLC can't open video file trought local network
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know bash well?   If so, any idea how to script the same application over and over and have it fork each time?
<t-nelson> syntroPi:
<t-nelson> 11:23:30 < t-nelson> syntroPi: One of the pvr backends probably.
<t-nelson> 11:24:16 < t-nelson> vdr, tvheadend, etc
<TJ-> NetworkingPro: the script fork, or the application it launches?
<t-nelson> I don't watch livetv, so don't mess with that stuff.
<MonkeyDust> NetworkingPro  the "i love you" virus some 10 years ago, was a script that forked itself each time
<t-nelson> NetworkingPro: You trying to fork-bomb someone? :)
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, #bash would know
<NetworkingPro> t-nelson:
<NetworkingPro> more or less
<xander1> Can someone provide me some help, my xorg.conf doesnt seem to apply at startup. When using  i3/lightm, either.
<NetworkingPro> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aVgj24ep/
<t-nelson> Then google bash fork-bomb
<MonkeyDust> NetworkingPro  how leagal is what you want to do?
<syntroPi> minimec, TJ- so dvb-apps /usr/bin/dvbscan is the way to scan nowerdays?
<MonkeyDust> legal*
<NetworkingPro> need it to create MonkeyDust 100% legal
<NetworkingPro> load testing my servers
<t-nelson> Oh I wouldn't do that in a tty
<t-nelson> Need to do it in a GUI terminal where when you kill the window it kills the proc.
<NetworkingPro> theres no way to fork it where it doesnt die?
<minimec> syntroPi: I guess that still works, but I cannot confirm and test it anymore.
<TJ-> NetworkingPro: surround the statements in "while true; do"   .... "done"
<t-nelson> ^^
<t-nelson> I hope you have physical access to this server.
<t-nelson> Or free hands-on support at the DC. :)
<minimec> syntroPi: I used this app to watch tv http://tv-viewer.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<misho_> I'm trying to watch a movie via shared local network...everything is normal i have right to rename,copy,delete files on other windows PC...but VLC can't open video file trought local network
<TJ-> vlc is good for DVB viewing
<minimec> syntroPi: source code is here now https://github.com/crapp/tv-viewer
<t-nelson> misho_: Use file browser to browse LAN, right-click, open with vlc.
<t-nelson> Ubuntu will soft-mount the share and it will appear local to vlc.
<OerHeks> TJ-, my thought too, i guess that stream is encrypted with drm
<syntroPi> TJ-, yes i like vlc because it can timeshift to /tmp but i need a working channels.conf or xspf before
<syntroPi> minimec, i used me-tv before
<NetworkingPro> TJ-: tried that.. thanks but it didn't really fork it.
<NetworkingPro> t-nelson: I do
<TJ-> syntroPi: Yeah, I found dvbscan to be fine... once the antenna could find the signal :)
<syntroPi> though that also needs to have a working channels.conf imported
<TJ-> NetworkingPro: I'm not sure what you want to fork? The script itself, or the application it is starting?
<NetworkingPro> TJ-: the openvpn client
<NetworkingPro> want to be able to spawn say 10 running clients
<TJ-> NetworkingPro: then its up to openvpn to fork itself.
<syntroPi> minimec, does that  TV-Viewer support time shifting (e.g. pause) on live tv?
<minimec> syntroPi: I remember me-tv. Another nice one is/was tvtime http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/ , but me-tv and tvtime did not work with my hardware encoding ivtv device.
<syntroPi> me-tv does not support time shifting
<t-nelson> NetworkingPro: Are you detaching it?
<t-nelson> ie. your-cmd &
<NetworkingPro> so the &
<NetworkingPro> i was doing &&
<NetworkingPro> guess thats diff, my bad
<minimec> syntroPi: if using an ivtv based card it might... I don't remember anymore. I had them set up in mythtv too, and used time shifting there...
<syntroPi> minimec, for timeshifting reasons i really liked vlc because one just can press pause there and it will cache live tv to /tmp
<minimec> syntroPi: Nice!
<t-nelson> NetworkingPro: cmd1 && cmd2, will run cmd2 only if cmd1 succeeds. cmd1 &, will run cmd1 and immediately background it.
<NetworkingPro> t-nelson: that was it...
<NetworkingPro> thanks
<NetworkingPro> lol
<kes0> Anyone who have try ubuntu on lg g2?
<t-nelson> NetworkingPro: np
<cfhowlett> !touch | kes0
<ubottu> kes0: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kes0> Thanks
<misho_> t-nelson, i don't have problem with opening...i believe that i have some kind of problem with network sharing thechnology used by Linux
<t-nelson> misho_: It's just Samba
<minimec> kes0: doesn't so good: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=82de7372986425f9ae9f92a730629d40&t=2540073&page=4 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/LG%20G2%28Sprint%29
<t-nelson> misho_: Maybe you need to better describe your issue.
<misho_> t-nelson,  http://i59.tinypic.com/wmmu0z.png
<t-nelson> misho_: "no access module"
<aaron> hoiiiii
<kes0> minimec: Damn, thanks.
<t-nelson> misho_: The method I first described works fine here.
<t-nelson> misho_: How are you passing hte smb:// path to vlc?
<misho_> t-nelson, good question - maybe only VLC can't understand the path?
<t-nelson> misho_: Yes, that's what the log implies.
<t-nelson> It has no handler for smb protocol
<t-nelson> Which is short for Samba
<misho_> t-nelson, the how can i fix that?
<t-nelson> misho_: 11:35:58 < t-nelson> misho_: Use file browser to browse LAN, right-click, open with vlc.
<t-nelson> That works fine for me.
<t-nelson> I have no idea how you're passing the path to vlc.
<misho_> t-nelson, it is happened again the same
<misho_> the stream can't open
<OerHeks> Is this possible, streaming a .mkv with SMB  ??
<misho_> i don't find any reason why not... is there something special in .mkv?
<bujji> about information security
<mcphail> OerHeks: of course
<t-nelson> misho_: In VLC, under Tools > plugins and extenstions, is there a "SMB Input" entry?
<artois> wouldn't really call it streaming, but you'd get the same end result, sure
<afflicto> Hi. What's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mcphail> misho_: what version of Ubuntu are you running, and what desktop environment are you using? This may not work unless you are using a desktop environment such as Unity or GNOME
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<MonkeyDust> afflicto  i guess dist-upgrade removes older packages
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  was faster
<misho_> mcphail, i'm using Ubuntu_Mate 15.04
<afflicto> Ok, I'm just looking to stay up-to-date on my 14.04 VPS. I'll use dist-upgrade then.
<misho_> t-nelson, where should be located SMB input
<t-nelson> misho_: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-samba
<t-nelson> It's not builtin anymore.
<mcphail> misho_: I don't know if MATE supports this
<misho_> t-nelson, after that do i need a restart?
<t-nelson> misho_: Only need to restart vlc
<misho_> t-nelson, APPLAUSE!!!
<misho_> t-nelson,  it is working now
<t-nelson> Indeed :)
<misho_> Many thanks
<t-nelson> NP
<misho_> t-nelson, can i ask one more thing?
<misho_> it is about this HexChat
<t-nelson> misho_: I dunno anything about hexchat, sorry.
<t-nelson> It is some xchat port?
<t-nelson> Err, not port, fork.
<OerHeks> xchat is discontinued, indeed, hexchat is the new fork
<UbuntuNewb> hello
<misho_> Because i am from Bulgaria and default alphabet is cyrillic...i can't see properly when someone is writing on cyrillic fonts
<misho_> yes,correctly
<UbuntuNewb> Is there somebody here that can help me get mail working on ubuntu? I have a google apps account, and I am trying to get all mail sent from my ubuntu server to relay the mail through google apps
<t-nelson> misho_: Look around  for character encoding and make sure it is set to utf-8
<t-nelson> Also maybe need to change to a font that has the proper glyphs
<drfoobaz> I just finished installing Ubuntu Gnome, but the usb drive I installed from still shows up in nautilus. How do I get rid of it? http://imgur.com/BU98LrI,Cige5an
<UbuntuNewb> I've been trying to get it working for a while, and I can't seem to get it to work.
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: It's unmounted, just pull it out.
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: "Pull it out?"
<t-nelson> Yes, remove it from the USB port
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Oh, I should clarify that it isn't plugged in.
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: Oh :)
<UbuntuNewb> Or if I can't get help in here, is there a ubuntu wiki guide that explains it?
<t-nelson> Logout/back in?
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Will try. I'll report back.
<t-nelson> UbuntuNewb: You need to talk to Google then, not Ubuntu.
<t-nelson> Err, wait. No I read that backwards.
<UbuntuNewb> t-nelson: It's got nothing to do with google, other than using them as the account. I am trying to configure ubuntu mail system up to use it
<t-nelson> It's a mail server you're configuring, not a client.  Right?
<looking4u> musta
<KernalPaniced> I installed Ubuntu and got a kernal panic..
<UbuntuNewb> yeah
<KernalPaniced> the first line said "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)"
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Logged out, also tried restarting. It still shows up in Nautilus. :(
<UbuntuNewb> My local mail server, so that when mail is sent out, it relays to google mail
<KernalPaniced> or something like that
<UbuntuNewb> instead of sending from the local server
<sveinse> Is it possible to run the ubuntu installer from an already booted machine (from USB)? I have a system which is unable to boot from USB, but I have been able to boot a rescue linux system on it and have full access to the USB drive
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: Is it listed when running "mount" in a terminal?
<KernalPaniced> If i redo the usb once again, would it allow me to do a repair of Ubuntu?
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: I don't think so. http://i.imgur.com/ARzsg3J.png
<squinty> UbuntuNewb:   might want to check out   plop   which is a boot cd that makes usb booting possible on machines that can't boot via usb. http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<ioria> drfoobaz,  what is /dev/sdb1 ?
<ubuntu249> Aight, GRUB was messed up when I first installed Ubuntu about a year ago. It wouldn't let me onto windows 8. I tampered and got to windows 8 in the BIOS, but I can't get to ubuntu. When I start my PC it comes up with a command line and I have to type exit then exit again. I can't get to BIOS. What do I do?
<UbuntuNewb> squinty: ?
<misho_> t-nelson, i found a solution to my problem - just to know if i ask you one day /charset cp1251
<squinty> UbuntuNewb:   download plop    burn it to cd      boot from cd    you will be presented with a menu where you can boot from the usb stick (if your computer has usb ports that is)
<UbuntuNewb> squinty- Thanks, but i'm looking for mailserver help, lol
<squinty> UbuntuNewb:  oooopsss!! sorry  :(
<UbuntuNewb> No worries :)
<squinty> sveinse:   http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<KernalPaniced> Why does shit like this always happen to me.. Its just my luck..
<KernalPaniced> I install Ubuntu and get a kernal panic..
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: Are there any options if you right-click on the usb's entry in nautilus sidebar?
<squinty> sveinse: might want to check out   plop   which is a boot cd that makes usb booting possible on machines that can't boot via usb.
<Kai> Hey!
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Mount and format.
<KernalPaniced> lets try this freshly made usb again.. I hope trying to repair ubuntu will work
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: Either your grub is fucked up and specifying the rootfs wrong or your rootfs is on some slow to detect media, like usb.
<squinty> hey  watch the language   family channel!!
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: Do you get an error if you click mount?
<KernalPaniced> t-nelson is grub fixable in those situations?
<t-nelson> Pff, this isn't #spongebob.
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: Probably.
<squinty> t-nelson:  this is a family channel and swearing is not allowed.  please read the channel rules
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Yes. http://i.imgur.com/lcE116s.png /dev/sdb is one of my hard drives now
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: It was the usb during the install though, I think.
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: Boot from you usb again and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<t-nelson> squinty: Sure, sure.  It's not like I was swearing AT someone or being inflamitory in the slightest.
<ubuntu249> How do I boot from SD card when I have no BIOS? Just the GRUB command line.
<t-nelson> No need to be pedantic.
<UFO69> any one from Microsoft?
<squinty> t-nelson:  makes no difference
<t-nelson> Not to a pedant :)
<bekks> ubuntu249: What do you have instead, if no BIOS?
<Village> Hello Guys, i faced with problem when installing MySQL - "sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql" i got error - http://pastebin.com/yAA1kJdi maybe who knows what's can be?
<ubuntu249> Bekks: it's just the GRUB terminal.
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: You must have an entry somewhere.
<UFO69> where can i buy new windows?
<bekks> ubuntu249: Then you already passed BIOS.
<squinty> ubuntu249:  all computer have bios.  bios is accessed from your initial computer boot screen via keys like f12 or esc.   check your computers docs
<t-nelson> Probably either in ~/.cache or some dconf setting.
<Ben64> Village: paste the full command and output
<t-nelson> UFO69: www.pella.com
<bekks> squinty: Some have UEFI instead of a BIOS.
<squinty> quite aware of that
<UFO69> how much
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Is there a way to reset nautilus? That might help.
<t-nelson> Depends on what you choose.
<OerHeks> UFO69, wrong channel. ask in ##windows
<ubuntu249> Bekks: How do I put SuperGrub2 on my SD card to then attempt to enter BIOS?
<t-nelson> Double-paned will be less than triple, etc.
<bekks> ubuntu249: I never used Supergrub, sorry.
<ubuntu249> Ah. What else is there to use?
<UbuntuNewb> hmm
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: Probably.  I dunno  the "right"  way though.
<ubuntu249> Universal USB Installer wasn't able to put it on the card.
<UbuntuNewb> I really need to get this mail server working
<t-nelson> Usually I just go rm'ing anything that looks related in ~/.config
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Oh, and ls -R .cache/ | grep nautilus returns nothing.
<UFO69> Oe how can i instal new windows?
<Ben64> UFO69: ask ##windows
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: try grep -ir nautilus .cache
<UFO69> windows XP?
<t-nelson> ^^ Troll
<Ben64> UFO69: join ##windows for windows support, this channel is for Ubuntu only.
<UFO69> any one from microsoft?
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: Nothing.
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: I also read to rest nautilus to remove .gconf/apps/nautilus but I have no such file.
<Ben64> UFO69: join ##windows for windows support, this channel is for Ubuntu only. You will find no Microsoft or Windows help here. Please stop asking.
<squinty> ubuntu249:  if you are hoping to fix grub, you can just use a ubuntu livedvd and then install boot-repair   see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  for details
<t-nelson> Ben64: Just ignore it and it will go away.
<UFO69> any admin from Microsoft?
<OerHeks> UFO69, you have been answered.
<squinty> t-nelson:   you are preaching to someone who has participated in this channel for years
<boze> I've tinkered with my computer a bit too much. Mysql dies on boot and I have to /etc/init.d/mysql start to get it to work and I get random ^X in the terminal sporadically. Does that sound like anything?
<UFO69> buy windows
<boze> D:
<t-nelson> squinty: You have a habit of sticking your nose in other people's buisness, eh?
<Village> Ben42, ok i will try show you, now i try install from new to VPS..
<KernalPaniced> t-nelson on the newly made bootable usb i done a check disk for defects and it said 2 errors found, I was watching it the whole time the text on the screen, and all the errors i saw was something about error mounting dev/sr0
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: sr0 is usually some optical drive.  You have one of those?
<KernalPaniced> t-nelson what is optical?
<t-nelson> cd/dvd/bluray, etc
<squinty> t-nelson:  time to go get your diaper changed little one.  /ignore
<t-nelson> Nice, now I can swear again!
<OerHeks> carefull t-nelson, with that attitude you are not welcome here.
<KernalPaniced> I have a CD-RW Drive and i just tried one of my CDs and it works fine.. I have no floppy drive at all.. is that what you mean t-nelson?
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: Right, so there was no media in it before?
<KernalPaniced> correct
<_SLM_> Hey, question. Why is default Ubuntu on this older version? Is there a reason for me not upgrade to the latest?
<_SLM_> I grabbed the main iso from ubuntu.com few days ago
<OerHeks> _SLM_, what older version?
<t-nelson> KernalPaniced: You can probably ignore those errors then.
<_SLM_> 14
<_SLM_> 14.04
<EriC^^> _SLM_: that's the lts release
<minimec> !LTS | _SLM_
<OerHeks> 14.04.3 is the latest LTS, so not old at all.
<ubottu> _SLM_: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<_SLM_> Yeah, why is it default? Why not get the latest?
<_SLM_> Should I upgrade?
<_SLM_> I am a lone developer/student
<robrobinson> What would be the best channel to get help with incron?
<_SLM_> I just want a secure, stable, pretty OS
<thepeter-web> Hello all
<ioria> _SLM_ that's it
<SchrodingersScat> _SLM_: if you want to update less, go with the LTS, if you like upgrading then go 15.04.
<_SLM_> isnt 14.04 less secure being older?
<bekks> _SLM_: No.
<bekks> _SLM_: It receives updates until 2019. So it isnt "old".
<SchrodingersScat> _SLM_: should get security updates
<ioria> drfoobaz,  check your /etc/fstab ... maybe it's not a usb  device
<_SLM_> And 15.04? Also upgrades right?
<ioria> _SLM_  it's not LTS
<ioria> _SLM_   yes, few months
<_SLM_> Is 15.04 faster/prettier/more secure? If not, I'll stick with this
<_SLM_> If yes, I'll upgrade
<_SLM_> Sorry, but I am used to new=good
<_SLM_> this is confusing
<_SLM_> for a ubuntu newbie
<bekks> _SLM_: new=good is one of the biggest legends :)
<ioria> _SLM_   if i may i'd say that not-LTS-release are experimental .... to test it for future stable release
<OerHeks> SLM then go for 15.04
<berkay> hello
<t-nelson> _SLM_: What HW?
<t-nelson> You might win with haswell+
<_SLM_> 3 people, 3 opinions heh
<_SLM_> Intel i5
<_SLM_> 6GB ram
<_SLM_> Decent GPU
<bekks> _SLM_: So just use 14.04 64bit.
<SchrodingersScat> _SLM_: and thanks to the magic of GPL you can be the 4th :)
<t-nelson> _SLM_: Just leave 14.04 then.
<thepeter-web> so I have questions about ubuntu on phone (rather about some principles, but also technical) I didn't find answers UTG, can you please point me where to look for them?
<t-nelson> That's what I use on my workstation.
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<t-nelson> I've got some netbook with some baytrail nightmare SoC.
<t-nelson> It works OK with 15.04.
<minimec> _SLM_: It's rather easy. With LTS you can stick with your version for 5 years or do a 2 year upgrade cycle (from LTS to the next LTS). If you install a NON LTS version, you have to upgrade all 6-9 months until you reach a LTS version. Then you can choose again...
<ludwig> anyone having trouble with their wifi stopping while appearing to be connected?
<_SLM_> thanks for the information
<_SLM_> This should be in a clear header on ubuntu.com IMO
<t-nelson> ludwig: Which chipset?
<thepeter-web> thx OerHeks
<ludwig> how do I see what my chipset is?
<t-nelson> lspci in a terminal
<t-nelson> ^^ ludwig
<kadiro> lshw ludwig
<Cache_Money> What's the deal with the Ubuntu smart phone?  Has anyone used it?
<ludwig> tel Corporation 4 Series Chipset
<ludwig> intel Corporation 4 series Chipset
<t-nelson> Nah looke for "Network Controller: ..."
<t-nelson> ^^ ludwig
<kadiro> that give me a false response: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2
<kadiro> but i think is Ethernet and not Network
<ludwig> Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)
<t-nelson> That's your host bridge, not wifi.
<drfoobaz> ioria: http://i.imgur.com/7NZ2C2n.png
<t-nelson> Read the descriptions for "wireless"
<ludwig> I'm not seeing Network controller listed
<t-nelson> ludwig: Is it a usb device?
<Village> Ben64, i paste full - http://pastebin.com/WN88i66T OS: Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<ludwig> yes
<t-nelson> AH :)
<t-nelson> lsusb then
<ludwig> will check
<minimec> Cache_Money: I tried a dev version on my 'Nexus 5'. Let's say ubuntu touch is not yet where it should be... But remember I use a devel version... But there is a lot going on in the near future. Have a look here http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<ludwig> D 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<ioria> drfoobaz,  so you have your /home mounted on a different disk , sdc1 ?
<drfoobaz> ioria: Different disk yes.
<t-nelson> ludwig: Which ubuntu version?
<ludwig> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Gnome
<ioria> drfoobaz,  but your mount says that sdb1 is mounted in /home
<drfoobaz> ioria: yeah i think so
<mgolisch> so it shows a volume not even connected?
<t-nelson> ludwig: Are you using the default 3.13 kernel or the -utopic backports?
<t-nelson> ludwig: Which is 3.16
<ludwig> t-nelson: I need to know how to check that, major noob
<ioria> drfoobaz,  sudo parted -l ?
<t-nelson> In terminal, uname -a
<Village> Guys, maybe some one knows why error installing - " sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql " os - Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit). error i paste - http://pastebin.com/WN88i66T ?
<mgolisch> drfoobaz: tried gvfs-mount -l it should show which device that volume it shows in nautilus is on
<mgolisch> that might help identify where its comming from
<mgolisch> it will have the same name as in nautilus there
<ludwig> t-nelson: 3.19.0-25-generic
<drfoobaz> https://u.teknik.io/1PYG8b.png
<t-nelson> mgolisch: sudo apt-get install dialog
<ludwig> by the looks of it it's 3.19
<t-nelson> ludwig: Yes.
<ioria> drfoobaz,  you have no sdc ...
<ludwig> any idea as to what's up?
<t-nelson> You might need some parameters to pass to the kernel module
<Village> os - Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit). error - http://pastebin.com/WN88i66T  someone please check and maybe knows why it's error
<drfoobaz> ioria: I think sdc was the usb I installed from then.
<ioria> drfoobaz,  your fstab says that your /home is in sdc1
<drfoobaz> ioria: Oh.
<mgolisch> no it says it was
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: I have rtl8723be wifi and it was behaving similarly.  Stayed associated with AP, but data stopped.
<t-nelson> I added some module params and it works fine now.
<drfoobaz> I'm tempted to just install again, but be more careful with the partitions and when I remove the usb.
<drfoobaz> I'm wondering if I unplugged it before everything was finished.
<t-nelson> Err sorry, my last messages were for ludwig not drfoobaz
<mgolisch> so what is the name of the volume that shows in nautilus?
<drfoobaz> mgolisch: "Ubuntu-GNOME 14.04.3 LTS amd64"
<ludwig> I've posted a thread in how do I add those parameters then?
<mgolisch> according to gvfs-mount thats on your second disk sdb
<ioria> Eric^^ are you there ?
<t-nelson> ludwig: You need to find out what the parameters are first.
<t-nelson> They're driver specific.
<ludwig> terminal code to find them?
<t-nelson> ludwig: No
<ioria> drfoobaz,  i think you have to correct you fstab, replacing the uid and the partition name
<kadiro> right ioria
<drfoobaz> ioria: ok
<ludwig> Oh well, I've posted a thread in the forum. I'll see if it get's answered. Thanks for the help t-nelson
<mgolisch> ioria: why?
<ioria> drfoobaz,  you can get the uid with sudo blkid
<drfoobaz> thx
<mgolisch> the uuid should not be wrong if ubuntu was just installed
<mgolisch> unless the filesystem was reinitialized inbetween or something
<kadiro> mgolisch: the problem i guess is a third hdd
<ioria> mgolisch, his fstab says that /home is sdc1   but parted -l says different
<drfoobaz> I think mgolisch. The uid from blkid and in /etc/fstab are the same
<mgolisch> ioria: no it doesnt, it says it was sc1 during install
<mgolisch> but it uses a uuid so thats not relevant
<EriC^^> ioria: yes
<mgolisch> drfoobaz: can you pastebin the output of this: sudo lsblk -o name,mountpoint,label,size,uuid
<EriC^^> what's up?
<ioria> Eric^^  can you assist drfoobaz ...
<ioria> ?
<t-nelson> fstab has nothing to do with what nautilus shows there.
<kadiro> mgolisch: look in both pastebin, in fstab is in sdc but gparted have only two HDD
<t-nelson> That's all gvfsd stuff.
<conan^> Hi all, I want to customize an ubuntu installation image to contain some packages and their dependencies so that I can install them with no network. Is there a good document for that?
<kadiro> someone have a same point like me?
<mgolisch> kadiro: where does it say sdc1 there?
<ioria> Eric^^   parted -l   https://u.teknik.io/1PYG8b.png      fstab   http://i.imgur.com/7NZ2C2n.png
<kadiro> mgolisch: in fstab file
<mgolisch> no
<mgolisch> it says : was on sdc1 during installation
<drfoobaz> mgolisch: https://paste.teknik.io/1686
<minimec> conan^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<kadiro> mgolisch: where is a third HDD ?
<conan^> Thank you minimec !
<mgolisch> kadiro: he had installed from usb stick removed after the installation
<drfoobaz> mgolisch: Wait. It looks like the only problem is the name "Ubuntu-GNOME." Is that all?
<mgolisch> so that could have been sdb or whatever at that time
<kadiro> mgolisch: you right ouups
<drfoobaz> mgolisch: Ah, so I was wrong in my initial assumption that the usb was lingering.
<drfoobaz> So how do I change the name to something more understandable?
<drfoobaz> Oh, hold it can't just be a name issue.
<ioria> drfoobaz,  it  is not  ?
<drfoobaz> Because it fails to mount when I click it.
<EriC^^> ioria: looks good.. what's the problem?
<conan^> minimec: The link is a bit outdated (like the alternate image) but I'll start with that. Thanks again
<ioria> Eric^^   sorry for the drill ... maybe i misunderstood :P ...
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: what's the device path it tries to mount?
<mgolisch> i have never seen labels on disks
<minimec> conan^: Yeah that is often the case with 'community' tutorials and docs...
<drfoobaz> t-nelson "/dev/sdb2 at /media/zach/Ubuntu-GNOME 14.04.3 LTS amd64"
<conan^> minimec: Yup. Once I know how to do this, I might
<t-nelson> mgolisch: The labels are on the filesystem, not the disk.
<conan^> ... update the doc
<conan^> ;)
<kadiro> no conan^
<t-nelson> drfoobaz: try grep -Hnir '/dev/sdb2/' ~
<EriC^^> ioria: hehe np :)
<ioria> Eric^^   thanks again
<mgolisch> it seems to think theres a filesystem on /dev/sdb2
<mgolisch> which seems to be an extendted partition
<drfoobaz> t-nelson: nothing
<t-nelson> mgolisch: More likely there's some stale entry cached somewhere.
<ioria> mgolisch, the swap https://u.teknik.io/1PYG8b.png
<drfoobaz> This is a fresh install guys, I'm really thinking I'll just do it again.
<mgolisch> does blkid show that label for /dev/sdb2 too?
<arno_> Hi, I'm looking for a software suggestion: anyone knows of a "buzzword generator I could install". I would like to feed it a couple of verbs and nouns. And it could generate buzz sentences containing those words
<EriC^^> drfoobaz: could you reiterate your problem if you dont mind?
<drfoobaz> EriC: In the nautilus sidebar it shows this unmountable "Ubuntu-GNOME" device.
<EriC^^> drfoobaz: ok, do you have a drive connected?
<EriC^^> other than the 2 in parted -l?
<drfoobaz> no
<EriC^^> ah sorry
<EriC^^> that's your 700gb ext4 partition
<EriC^^> does it show up as mounted in df -h ?
<Village> Ben64, do you here?
<EriC^^> it's /dev/sdb1
<MCDONALD> guys
<MCDONALD> what nick is JENDRAL YOHANES PATRA
<MCDONALD> guard you'r mouth
<MCDONALD> is useless to talk in code
<MCDONALD> WE ARE ALL FUCK
<t-nelson> Indeed!
<mcphail> MCDONALD: please stop that
<kadiro> the swearing authorized here? O_o
<MCDONALD> TORNADO 717 DEFINELY HERE
<MCDONALD> why we are under them
<MCDONALD> just tell them
<kadiro> who?
<MCDONALD> they are here
<MCDONALD> just talk
<MCDONALD> don't act fucker
<mcphail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MCDONALD> or we are dead
<pbx> um do we have an op here
<MonkeyDust> MCDONALD  alt-f4 for more interesting conversation
<MCDONALD> just tell them our secret
<pbx> tx genii
<conan^> nice touch: requested by... :)
 * genii sips
<t-nelson> The Windows troll did a better job.
<kadiro> nicely my english is bad, good to no understand him
<kadiro> I loose my internet like yesterday or no one speak here?
<pbx> just a quiet moment kadiro
<conan^> It will pass
<goines> hello o/
<kadiro> :))
<conan^> Her sey guzel olacak ;)
<kadiro> O_o
<kadiro> turkish
<daftykins> kadiro: you have to ask a question for 'chat' to begin, otherwise chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kadiro> thk's daftykins, i loose my internet ( unstable ) i just checked it out, but thk's for the link ( channel ) i will test in it
<daftykins> err ok
<bujji> hello dafty
<daftykins> don't hello me
<bujji> ))
<MeatPopsicle> not strictly Ununtu related but has anyone had any luck with YUMI? my multiboot USB's never seem to work
<daftykins> yep always been fine for me
<MeatPopsicle> hm
<kadiro> i have a problem but i found no answer for it ( about mint ) where to put my question? please
<minas114> Is pm-powersave on or off by default?
<daftykins> !mint | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  click on Community  http://community.linuxmint.com/
<kadiro> daftykins: i'm banned from mint irc if you have another channel please tell me
<MeatPopsicle> hm I tried to make a multiboot with debian, fedora, mint, ubuntu and gparted but it didnt seem to want to work
<OerHeks> MeatPopsicle, make sure that usb is formatted Fat32, ntfs is buggy
<daftykins> kadiro: you realise it's on another network the one above, yes? and no, helping with Mint is not #ubuntu 's responsibility.
<MeatPopsicle> can DD be used to put multiple ISO's on a drive?
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  banned, of course for no reason
<time_zone> previous was taken :)
<MeatPopsicle> OerHeks it is
<MeatPopsicle> also you from NL OerHeks?
<OerHeks> MeatPopsicle, good guess :-)
<kadiro> MonkeyDust: for saying just one word ( swear ) i'm banned for 30 days
<time_zone> i have filenames with special characters in it
<time_zone> can i use rename to for example rename ô and ö into o ?
<time_zone> and not in 2 separate commando's
<MeatPopsicle> OerHeks My wife is on Facetime right next to me speaking Dutch to her mom, I have some experience you could say lol\
<time_zone> rename 's/ô/o/g' does the trick but i prefer to have ô & ö in 1 command
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: *not* a chat channel
<bujji> use awk
<MonkeyDust> or sed
<t-nelson> time_zone: sed -e 's/[ôö]/o/g'
<time_zone> sed failed on me ( or i failed sed )
<time_zone> i try :)
<time_zone> it's about 75 weird characters... i prefer to have as less as possible lines :)
<t-nelson> You probably wanna do soemthing like: echo mv "$FILE" "$(echo $FILE | sed -e 's/[ôö]/o/g')"
<t-nelson> Then once you're sure it will do what your want, remove the echo.
<t-nelson> *first echo
<t-nelson> There's probably some tool to do that
<MeatPopsicle> can DD be used to create a working multiboot?
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: no
<t-nelson> A working multiboot what?
<daftykins> flash drive.
<t-nelson> daftykins: Odds are you can use dd to do anything with enough time and patience :)
<MeatPopsicle> multiboot of Linux distros, YUMI never seems to want to work for me
<mcphail> MeatPopsicle: you could use dd to clone an existing multiboot drive, but you would struggle badly to _create_ a new one
<daftykins> t-nelson: yes but notice that unhelpful qualification you added to the end which doesn't help the user.
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  scroll down to the end of this page   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<t-nelson> daftykins: Which is why I directed it at you, not the user.
<daftykins> t-nelson: ok well don't say anything pointless to me in future ty :)
<MeatPopsicle> MonkeyDust does this work better than YUMI?
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  never tried it, i use linux
<MeatPopsicle> MonkeyDust so do I, the YUMI for Ubuntu doesnt agree with me apparently
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: your issues with YUMI might end up being pretty basic. are you sure you're using the latest version - and that the drive has been totally *properly* wiped to begin with? does it boot any, or none?
<LonelyDanbo> I asked on #winehq but since there's no reply I thought I'd ask here. If my game is randomly locking up my whole computer including mouse and keyboard and I have to hit reset button, is that likely a hardware issue instead of software?
<MeatPopsicle> it boots but says no OS, i wipe it with gparted and format it as fat32
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  i'm not following... yumi is for windows, no?
<t-nelson> LonelyDanbo: 99.999999999% GPU driver issue.
<MeatPopsicle> MonkeyDust they also have a linux version
<LonelyDanbo> Thanks, t-nelson
<t-nelson> Np
<t-nelson> LonelyDanbo: Which gpu?
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  then use multisystem, it's really easy
<squinty> MeatPopsicle:   setup Multisystem with a couple of iso's using ubuntu 14.04 a couple of weeks ago.  no problems
<MeatPopsicle> daftykins it boots but says no OS, i wipe it with gparted and format it as fat32
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: alright well dd the first 100MB with zeroes then try again - also, i was only aware of it being a Windows program.
<t-nelson> Heh, 4KB is plenty.
<t-nelson> Just need to wipe out the MBR/GPT
<bekks> Then 448 bytes is plenty.
<LonelyDanbo> t-nelson Uhm... not sure. I think... NVideo GeForce GTX 660.
<daftykins> t-nelson: either address someone or don't bother to speak
<time_zone> i found out... tnx to who helped me out
<t-nelson> LonelyDanbo: OK, n/m.  I know of a similar issue on Intel haswell gfx HW.
<MeatPopsicle> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ it has Ubuntu/Debian versions at the bottom
<t-nelson> But that won't help you on nvidia.
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  why don't you try MultiSystem?
<gbit86__> so what would be the easiest way to set all traffic to default over to eth1 globally on ubuntu?
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: maybe you're not running it with gksudo or something
<bekks> gbit86__: Setup routing accordingly.
<artois> gbit86__: why eth1?
<MeatPopsicle> Monkeydust I am about to in a few minutes
<gbit86__> in vagrant and need my dev to send all traffic over the bridged interfaced, not the nat
<gbit86__> the nat creates a lot of issues
<bekks> gbit86__: So setup routing accordingly.
<gbit86__> and I am trying to set the routing correctly...
<gbit86__> just thought there might be an easier way
<bekks> That is the easy way.
<artois> gbit86__: can't you just disable the nat?
<gbit86__> Nope, killing the nat kills the vagrant integration
<MeatPopsicle> if it works I can use the 5 pack of USB drives I have coming to make Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Mint and more multiboots
<gbit86__> Vagrant does not like to play nicely over a single bridged interface
<artois> sounds like a brittle tool
<gbit86__> I know, but it is all the rage.
<artois> gbit86__: like tupperware parties?
<gbit86__> artois: not sure what you mean
<artois> gbit86__: you make my point well =)
<artois> both are soon forgotten
<MeatPopsicle> why does double clicking the multisystem script not give me any options
<artois> the what?
<gbit86__> so what is wrong with this "ip route add $P1_NET dev $IF1 src $IP1 table ISP1" ?
<gbit86__> I get an error that says "Error: argument "ISP1" is wrong: "table" value is invalid"
<gbit86__> The example I pulled from had table as something that needs to be set, but the man page in ubuntu does not mention it
<locoloco> Hi all!
<marjinal1st_> Why is Vim getting borders from top and bottom in gnome terminal, Ubuntu 14.04? Screenshot: http://oi62.tinypic.com/hteb89.jpg
<locoloco> Switching from Mac OS X to Ubuntu and wondering if there's a way to enable system-wide key bindings like on the Mac. https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/EventOverview/TextDefaultsBindings/TextDefaultsBindings.html
<instantp10neer> What is the best version for an old Dimension 8200 (256MB) with a CDRW?
<pbx> locoloco, i don't think so. i could be wrong but i don't think the text widgetry was built with that possibility in mind
<pbx> (and i say that as a osx-to-ubuntu user who misses those uniform text editing bindings)
<locoloco> pbx: thanks...however painful it is to hear that!
<OerHeks> instantp10neer, lubuntu i guess
<mcphail> instantp10neer: that is going to struggle to run anyhting useful if you want a GUI
<pbx> locoloco, let me know if you learn anything. i'd love to be wrong :)  http://news.e-scribe.com/444
<instantp10neer> i was thinking older versions.
<mcphail> instantp10neer: older versions aren't supported and are unlikely to work any better
<locoloco> pbx: cannot believe there's no recognized way to being able to edit an email or searching the Dash with the same ease as using emacs.
<instantp10neer> support is not an issue, i am seeking something that gets someone on an old computer with minimal 'effort'
<OerHeks> instantp10neer, lubuntu sounds like a good idea
<mcphail> instantp10neer: OerHeks: lubuntu still recommends 512MB minimum
<mcphail> instantp10neer: good luck, but ubuntu (new or old) or its derivatives are unlikely to be useful for you
<instantp10neer> ill try talking the victim in to a hefty $10 ram investment
<mcphail> instantp10neer: :)
<alex19> hallo
 * alex19  i need a ubunt version they runnes on  a noteboot with win 98
<abb0> does anyone else in here use nzbget
<abb0> i have a question if i goto the nzbget website it has linux section for the latest build yet the onei  just installed is only 12. not 15. sooooo is there a way to install the .run file from the website or is that only for certain linux distros
<loa> hello, what can be done to save pulseaudio settings for volume?
<OerHeks> alex19, notebooK with win98 ? what are the specs ?
<alex19> i dont know i only know he has win 98 and is old :-D is a notbook
<mcphail> abb0: nzbget is in the repositories
<mcphail> !info nzbget precise
<ubottu> nzbget (source: nzbget): command-line based binary newsgrabber for nzb files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-2 (precise), package size 177 kB, installed size 432 kB
<mcphail> abb0: if you choose to use a different version it can't be supported here
<abb0> well i was just asking is that the only version stable on ubuntu
<abb0> 12 is the version in repos
<abb0> im not asking for help i guess then, just curious if there is any reason 15 isnt in the repos? is it b/c it is unsupported?
<mcphail> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mcphail> abb0: ^
<alex19> i dont know i only know he has win 98 and is old :-D is a notbook
<unloading> Hi guys , anyone an idea of what specs you need to run a webshop ?
<abb0> o ok.
<janisozaur> hi. I'm awaiting my order for a laptop with my first ever ssd in it. What file system would you recommend, are there any tips/tricks to managing it best? The drives in question will be 256GB MLC mSATA + 500GB seagate sshd (500GB hdd + 8GB MLC, handled by drive's controller)
<abb0> thanks
<abb0> so its a better safe than sorry policy, i got it.
<mcphail> abb0: yep
<abb0> sorry to ask, ;) thanks for heads up
<OerHeks> alex19, cannot say what version suits best, try lubuntu and xubuntu
<daftykins> janisozaur: no need to do anything. ext4, that's it
<alex19> ok thanks
<mcphail> janisozaur: whatever you prefer. ext4 or btrfs would be good
<aktx> https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/3ghesw/fixing_bug_in_production/
<OerHeks> aktx, reddithumor is offtopic here
<aktx> OerHeks, sry
<Ktitochka> hi
<Ktitochka> Hey people
<aktx> hey Ktitochka
<OerHeks> :-)
<blubi> :-*
<janisozaur> thanks
<Ktitochka> itś all right???
<Ktitochka> it´s
<OerHeks> Ktitochka, do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<Ktitochka> no
<Ktitochka> because???
<MonkeyDust> Ktitochka  this is the ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> Ktitochka, read the topic before you enter an IRC channel this is ubuntu support only.
<Ktitochka> yes
<janisozaur> !offtopic | Ktitochka
<ubottu> Ktitochka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Ktitochka  type /topic
<Ktitochka> i do not understand engish well
<janisozaur> !pt | Ktitochka
<ubottu> Ktitochka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<finetundra__> anyone know an average time for a mamtest?
<gbit86__> There are ways of remapping your keys system wide locoloco, not sure why no one mentioned it. Look into how to edit the xmodmap file in your home user directory
<gbit86__> I have done it so that my keyboard feels more like mac while using linux.
<gbit86__> Seems like a minor thing, but for someone who uses and is constantly learning new shortcut keys it is critically important that our keys stay in the proper physical locations. I wish Linux and Windows made it as easy to change as it is on a mac.
<Ktitochka> alguem fala portugues???
<Ktitochka> oki
<OerHeks> finetundra__, not really, let memtest86 run 2 rounds, should be a short test.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.  installed a 500GB samsung SSD drive on my laptop.  i have an existing ubuntu version running on the laptop on an older hard drive.  question:  1) Should i completely re-install ubuntu on the new hard drive?  or mirror it somehow?  2) what size partition for / and for /home (20gb and 480 gb)?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: clonezilla
<pbx> gbit86__, nobody mentioned xmodmap because the question was about keybindings inside text fields.  osx enables basic emacs bindings in all by default
<arooni-mobile> isnt this a nice opportunity to start from scratch?
<arooni-mobile> and install the OS from scratch?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: if you want, but no need.
<locoloco> pbx: gbit86__: Found this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings but I'll take a look at xmodmap and see where it takes me
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, i think that it would be easiest to use clonezilla huh
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, is 20GB /root/ partition enough space?
<mcphail> arooni-mobile: I would install from scratch and keep everything under one mount point, unless you realluy need to separate / and /home
<pbx> locoloco, neither will help you i'm afraid.  but if you prove me wrong post a comment on that blog post i linked to?
<Ktitochka> Alguem me explique normalmente como eu posso falar com gente portuguesa prff ???????????????
<Ktitochka> :(
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: what software do you use? do you work on it?
<daftykins> !pt | Ktitochka
<ubottu> Ktitochka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, web development mostly
<arooni-mobile> but getitng into android development too
<daftykins> i'd go at least 40GB then
<Ktitochka> nao consigo ubottu
<daftykins> Ktitochka: ubottu = bot. are you saying you can't join #ubuntu-br ?
<arooni-mobile> right now i have 20GB assinged to /root/ and i've used 16.87 of it
<arooni-mobile> is there an advantage to mounting / on a separate partition from /home?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: heh yeah that's not good then. maybe call it a nice even 50GB minimum. android stuff might be quite chunky
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: only for reinstalls.
<Ktitochka> yes a can´t
<mcphail> arooni-mobile: not in my opinion
<arooni-mobile> lets say i installed from scratch
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a list of installed software
<arooni-mobile> packages
<daftykins> Ktitochka: go ask in #freenode how to register.
<finetundra__> OerHeks: how do I tell how many rounds it's gone?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: yes, but what version are you on now?
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, ubuntu 14.10
<arooni-mobile> but i have a fresh version of ubntu 15.04 downloaded
<arooni-mobile> so not sure whether better to clone
<OerHeks> finetundra__, if 'pass %'  is over 100%
<arooni-mobile> or start over from scratch and install and copy over what's necessary
<mcphail> arooni-mobile: no - install fresh. 14.10 is dead
<arooni-mobile> should i combine the / and /home on same partition?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: you sure you don't want to work on LTS, since you know... you won't get hassled by forced upgrades?
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, thats a good point
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, what do i really lose being on LTS?
<daftykins> repos might have older software sometimes
<arooni-mobile> also; i think there'd be an advantage running same OS on my dev box as i run on servers
<finetundra__> OerHeks: 100% would be 2 rounds?
<daftykins> but then most likely devs pull in software from PPAs anyway i would think
<daftykins> finetundra__: no watch for the value 'Pass' to increment to '2'
<gbit86__> pbx: from how I read it the question was about system wide keybinding, but whatever.
<OerHeks> finetundra__, no, just 1 round
<pokergod> how do you type unicode characters on ubuntu, for example;   u+2026
<locoloco> pbx: sure thing!
<user1254> pokergod: ctl-shift-u and then the unicode hex , then enter
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.  installed a 500GB samsung SSD drive on my laptop.  i have an existing ubuntu version running on the laptop on an older hard drive.  question:  1) Should i completely re-install ubuntu on the new hard drive?  or mirror it somehow?  2) do /home and / need to be on different partitions?  3) should i be running 14.04 lts versus 15.04?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: er why post again
<arooni-mobile> sorry i thought i was in a different irc network
<arooni-mobile> my mistake
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> just do it!
<giant_> yo
<arooni-mobile> what about the / and /home issue;  any advantage to having them on separate partitions?
<mcphail> arooni-mobile: more disadvantages than advantages, imho
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: i responded to that already, it would allow reinstalls easier.
<giant_> any one help me with touchpad ?
<giant_> it was working very fine
<mcphail> arooni-mobile: a "middle ground" would be to use btrfs as your filesystem. The installer will set up separate / and /home subvolumes so you get the advantages without the disadvantages
<giant_> about a minute, now i can only use its button
<bprompt> arooni-mobile:    depends on many things, if you want the latest and newest, then 15.04, bearing in mind that support is just about 12months, now 14.04 has LTS, or support for 5years, I'd do a new install on the ssd, and move over the /home from the older hdd, so you don't have to spend 4hours reconfiguring everything, apps and OS
<pokergod> …test
<bprompt> arooni-mobile:   do /home and / need to be in separate partitions? nope, it  helps to have them separate for the sake of categorizing and any reinstalling, but you could have them in the same partition
<ValekCOS> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, and am attempting to use rc.local to handle some startup processing.  /etc/init.d/rc.local and /etc/rc.local both exist and are executable, and the /etc/rc*.d/S99rc.local symlinks exist.  Am I missing something that might prevent /etc/init.d/rc.local from executing?  I put some tests into the startup script itself, but it never got that far, so I know it isn't running that startup script at all.
<ValekCOS> Forgot to mention, they are also set root:root, as they should be.
<giant_> any facebook hacker here ?
<giant_> AnyOne ???
<locoloco> gbit86__: Q was system-wide. For example, "Ctrl-h" in OS X deletes a character backwards...regardless if you are in Terminal, Spotlight or Chrome. Incredibly useful feature! Surprised to see it missing in Ubuntu.
<mcphail> locoloco: the delete key does that... :)
<user1254> pokergod: ✓
<locoloco> mcphail: good one!
<pokergod> user1254, thank you!
<user1254> pokergod: ur welcome
<Nobble> hello
<Nobble> ?
<F6F7> does anybody remember the name of that iso that allows you to boot e.g. ubuntu on a usb thumbdrive on a computer that doesnt allow usb booting?
<gbit86__> ah, was not aware of Ctrl-h deleting characters across the board... almost sound like a backspace key :P
<MonkeyDust> F6F7  use a dvd or use pxe
<F6F7> nvm, found it (Plop Boot Manager)
<arooni-mobile> can ext4 partitions be resized easily?
<F6F7> MonkeyDust: the computer doesnt even allow dvd booting
<bprompt> hmmm
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Never had an issue here.
<bprompt> F6F7:    something tells me that, if the machine is decently new and doesn't do usb booting, Plop isn't going to do much
<wileee> arooni-mobile, let us know if you have encryption, lvm....etc
<bprompt> F6F7:    is this an older or new computer?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Be backed up, anything can fail, at any time.
<arooni-mobile> id like to be able to encrypt the /home diretory
<arooni-mobile> the evo supports hardware encryption of osme kind i think
<F6F7> bprompt: it's pretty old (10 years)
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: That doesn't do you any good on a multiuser system.
<t-nelson> On a single user system, it's no different from encrypting /home/user
<bprompt> F6F7:    hmm I see
<arooni-mobile> im a single user
<arooni-mobile> on my laptop
<daftykins> artzone: probably no use unless on Windows
<t-nelson> Right, so encrypting /home is no better than encrypting /home/user for  you.
<t-nelson> It's not that you can't do it, just that you can't do it by ticking a box in the installer.
<wileee> t-nelson, Welcome thanks for stopping by and helping, if you could try to preface answers with the nic.
<t-nelson> wileee: Sure sure
<wileee> ;)
<mack_> Hi
<arooni-mobile> OK I think i have the partitioning set up for my new hard drive (500 GB SSD):  30GB for /root/, 462 GB for /home/, followed by 8GB for SWAP (i have a laptop i'd like to be able to suspend/resume).  does this order look good?
<arooni-mobile> and should it be logical or primary volumes?
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: partition type doesn't matter
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, if i wanted to resize /root in the future, would that be OK?  i.e. reduce or increase size of /home compared to /root
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Honestly, you may as well use PGT
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: You mean /root as in / or the root user's home dir?
<EriC^^> PGT?
<t-nelson> s/PGT/GPT
<t-nelson> :)
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, 30 gb for / , and 462 for /home
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Just remember encrypting is a good way to lose everything in it, and resizing is not a beginners job.
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: If you suspect you'll need to resize, I'd just allocate more now.
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Growing is pretty safe, but shrinking/moving are risky.  Which is what you'll have to do if you butt all of the partitions up against one another.
<arooni-mobile> i'm using the laptop in the way id probably be using it in the futuer (disregarding the installation of the android dev enviorment) and i'm using 17gb of 20gb allocated to /
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: The other option is to leave unallocated space between the partitions which either  can take.
<arooni-mobile> so i was thinking 30 gb would be enough?
<arooni-mobile> thats an interesting idea
<arooni-mobile> so maybe 30GB there, then an allocated 10GB between / and /home
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Though you will still have to move the one starting at a larger offset.
<daftykins> artzone: no go for 50
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Size of / is really a matter of how long you  plan to keep the install.
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: You'll collect all kinds of crap.
<daftykins> no it's not, it's a matter of what software you use
<t-nelson> I just purged like a dozen kernels :)
<t-nelson> daftykins: He's already at 30GB.  He can basically install all of apt.
<daftykins> at 20
<arooni-mobile> i'm using 17GB of 20
<daftykins> also the task mentioned was android dev
<daftykins> so...
<arooni-mobile> but without android dev enviornment
<t-nelson> Now you have to ask whether app or system level android dev.
<arooni-mobile> app level
<t-nelson> 'cause I do the latter and can tell you that 500GB is NOT going to cut it :)
<arooni-mobile> haha well i'll leave the heavy lifting to you
<arooni-mobile> i just want to build a few android apps
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Right, so you'll be fine installing any SDK stuff in your ~
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, so you think a 30GB / partition is enough?
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, would you recommend ubuntu 15.04 or 14.04LTS?
<t-nelson> I can only tell you that 20GB isn't enough for me.
<arooni-mobile> whats your / size?
<t-nelson> Because my / is constantly full.
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Really the resizing moving is easy, never had an issue, but once you encrypt, than it is more advanced, I would avoid the encrypt really.
<arooni-mobile> ok ill maybe hold off on encryption
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: I'd stick with 14.04, most of the Android stuff is OK there now.
<t-nelson> I have tried 15.04 for dev.
<arooni-mobile> great;  ill use 14.04.  id rather have all available tools
<daftykins> at last :P now go do it!
<arooni-mobile> hahahahhahaha
<arooni-mobile> can i install via my existing running version of ubuntu to the other drive, or do i need to boot from a flash drive / cd?
<t-nelson> And then realize you made a horrible mistake and do it all over again tomorrow! :)
<daftykins> boot media
<wileee> arooni-mobile, You can encrypt a folder if needed, I do that for passwords.
<arooni-mobile> wileee, didnt think of doing it that way ; i like that idea
<arooni-mobile> ok so i will use ubuntu startup disk creator
<EriC^^> sounds goood
<arooni-mobile> without encryption
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, so do you think 30G for /, then 460 for /home , and 10GB for /swap is good nuff'?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Nice thing is once you get all set up and know the sizes you need you can fairly easily reproduce it encrypted if yo9u want to.
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: How much RAM do you have?
<arooni-mobile> yeah good call
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, 8GB
<t-nelson> Is that all the laptop will take?
<arooni-mobile> t-nelson, i think it could run up to 16GB technically
<arooni-mobile> although i'm looking for a better dev machine so i can do android/iphone apps
<t-nelson> arooni-mobile: Actually, so long as you don't try to suspend in the middle of compiling a dozen apps, you'll be ok with 10GB
<arooni-mobile> so looking for a mac mini , or mac book pro
<t-nelson> Probably overkill even.
<t-nelson> I only have 7GB on my workstation with 32GB RAM.
<t-nelson> *7GB swap.
<MonkeyDust> t-nelson  i guess the guy wants a yes or no
<arooni-mobile> i just want to get this right so i dont have to resize partitions etc later
<t-nelson> MonkeyDust: I can barely answer that for myself on any give install :)
<arooni-mobile> im just gonna do the 30GB /
<arooni-mobile> its either going to work or it wont
<arooni-mobile> hahaha
<t-nelson> And I've been installing OSes for going on 20yrs.
<EriC^^> by the time he installs 14.04 will be out of support
<arooni-mobile> hahahha
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> :P
<AjaxCrixum> Can someone help me setup a Java environment on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<arooni-mobile> false, i just wrote the LTS to a flash drive; and am about to reboot & install now
<t-nelson> Better not be.  I have no ambition of setting up a new dev environment anytime soon.
<TechMonger2> can someone help me understand the permisions in the /var/www/html file
<TechMonger2> i am trying to use php to print to a file
<t-nelson> TechMonger2: You probably want #whateverhttpdyoureusing.
<EriC^^> TechMonger2: www-data has to have write access to it i guess
<TechMonger2> EriC^^, i have read that. how do i edit that users file permisions?
<t-nelson> Sounds like a good way to open up an RCE.
<TechMonger2> i cant find that user
<EriC^^> TechMonger2: you don't edit user's permissions, you edit file permissions
<TechMonger2> right. i have to be logged into the user tho right?
<TechMonger2> i used chmod +1111
<EriC^^> type sudo chgrp www-data /var/www/html to change the group of the dir
<EriC^^> no
<TechMonger2> hmm
<EriC^^> O.o
<TechMonger2> what is chgrp?
<EriC^^> type sudo chmod 775 /var/www/html
<TechMonger2> nev
<TechMonger2> what is 775
<EriC^^> rwxrwxr-x
<t-nelson> This box is getting hacked for sure :)
<TechMonger2> xp
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> i am using ubuntu 15.04
<phpcoder> is there an mtp package do connect to samsung 4 device ?
<phpcoder> *to
<wileee> phpcoder, Android, should mount, you have the usb developer ticked in android?
<t-nelson> phpcoder: MTP is a standard.  Did Samsung bastardize it?
<phpcoder> the problem is that sometimes the device seems dead
<phpcoder> i have many photos
<phpcoder> so maybe it can not load all of them
<t-nelson> phpcoder: If you're working with photos, try to switch the USB mode to PTP.
<phpcoder> yes i connect via usb
<phpcoder> t-nelson, how can i change it ?
<wileee> phpcoder, You are not answering basic questions, but just commenting, that does not work here.
<t-nelson> Uhh, assuming samsung hasn't made too big a mess, Android Settings > Storage > "..." Menu > USB Computer Connection
<phpcoder> ok i search it
<phpcoder> thanks
<wileee> has to have the developer option ticked is all
<t-nelson> wileee: Since when, MTP/PTP should work without dev mode
<t-nelson> In fact, I've seen dev mode interfere on some devices.
<wileee> t-nelson, I just do it automatically, however I'm fairly sure it's need, if not than I learn something. ;)
<t-nelson> wileee: Yeah.  I just tested.  MTP mode, USB debugging off.  Mounted fine in 14.04.
<t-nelson> That's on a Nexus 5
<wileee> t-nelson, What android release?
<t-nelson> 5.1.whatever fixed that libstagefright exploit.
<wileee> heh good
<t-nelson> I just pulled the OTA this morning.
<bprompt> phpcoder:     what android is it running?   4.x?  2.3?    samsung 4, you mean, samsung galaxy s4?
<t-nelson> Hrm, I guess it's still 5.1.1.
<phpcoder> good is running with shotwell
<phpcoder> bprompt, yes samsung galaxy 4
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> phpcoder:     samsung has several "4"S
<phpcoder> s
<t-nelson> Hehehe :)
<bprompt> phpcoder:   but anyhow, is likely android 4.x, but you said is mounted, so tis ok
<jasonkeene> anyone know how to write to files via cloud init 12.04? write_files doesn’t work
<phpcoder> yes is mounted and a selected ptp
<Guest98444> i just installed linux mint / cinnamon ; i cant figure out how to switch to enlightenment or another w.m
<tats> hi. recently upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 which destroyed my vlc installation. trying to reinstall i get the following: http://pastebin.com/h4V1yjcg
<Guest98444> when i log out / log back in it has no options to change sessions
<tats> i tried installing from ppa:videolan/master-daily, was able to install vlc-nox but still unable to install vlc
<tats> try to install from ppa:n-muench/vlc as recommended here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/633987/how-to-install-vlc-2-2-1-in-ubuntu-15-04... still no luck
<tats> any tips? thanks.
<mcphail> tats: PPAs are unsupported, I'm afraid
<Bashing-om> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tats> mcphail, well, i don't mind disabling ppas but isn't vlc supported under vivid? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/vlc
<mcphail> tats: vlc is supported. vlc from a PPA isn't. vlc broken by a previous PPA isn't either
<tats> it was not working *without* the ppas.
<mcphail> tats: did you have any PPAs installed before the upgrade?
<tats> mcphail, "vlc broken by a previous PPA isn't either" i see. that must be it.
<t-nelson> tats: Disable those ppas, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get remove vlc.*, sudo install vlc.
<t-nelson> *sudo apt-get install vlc
<tats> t-nelson, thanks, will try.
<mcphail> tats: you can try using ppa-purge, but using PPAs can ruin your system and will break distro updates
<t-nelson> tats: It looks like the vlc package got split up in 15.04.  Probably the issue.
<surgy> why are the lubuntu servers sooooo slow when downloading an iso...... ugh
<t-nelson> surgy: Use the torrents
<t-nelson> They always max my line.
 * t-nelson may as well try his question again
<t-nelson> Anyone know how switching BIOS to CSM boot mode and back to UEFI can break grub?
<t-nelson> Reinstalling with boot-repair fixes it.
<Village> Maybe someone knows what's can be when installed vsftpd on Ubuntu 14.04, at connect gets - 500 OOPS: prctl PR_SET_SECCOMP failed , then to vsftpd.conf added new line - seccomp_sandbox=no and try connect 500 error no gets, but user pass says that is bad? P.S. try with not root user
<surgy> t-nelson, maybe your boot order is changing? the first drive to boot has to have grub installed
<t-nelson> surgy: Nah, only one disk.
<t-nelson> And the distilled orders in BIOS don't change. Alwasy USB, HDD, NET
<tats> mcphail, dully noted
<t-nelson> surgy: I'm wondering if maybe UEFI generates some key for secure boot and that is changing when switching modes.
<t-nelson> That's all I can think of anyway.
<t-nelson> Short of *gasp!* a BIOS bug.
 * t-nelson curses at Zotac for the pi320
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: UEFI ; signed kernel image ?
<surgy> another hour to dl 700 mb....
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: Maybe, does the 15.04 installer choose that by default if secure boot is enabled?
<daftykins> surgy: please take the chat over to #ubuntu-offtopic if you insist on carrying on
<surgy> sry
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: Yeah, I do expect the installer to do so .
<t-nelson> Ah, so maybe I should ensure the secure mode is off and install again...
<t-nelson> Though the point of this machine is security.
<t-nelson> Maybe I'd be better off trying to figure out why Tails doesn't boot in UEFI mode
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: I do not have UEFI experience, so can not say further .
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: OK, thanks.  At least I have something to look into.
<kadiro> I'm back
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: K; If ya install in CCSM, then the signed kernel for UEFI is nullified .
<tats> t-nelson, mcphail after purging, updating, removing and reinstalling i still got the same problem. thanks for your help. i guess i need to reinstall my whole system...
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: Right.  I was hoping to avoid that.
<t-nelson> tats: The same errror  as you  pasted?
<t-nelson> 'cause that one was pretty clearly point to some PPA
<t-nelson> surgy: No PM.
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: Then insure that when you install, in the firmware UEFI is set .
<tats> t-nelson, yes "Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or libgles1"
<t-nelson> tats: What version is installed?
<tats> t-nelson, currently it's 15.04. i was on 14.04 and had the ppa mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu installed. i should have purged it before upgrading to 15.04 but forgot to do so.
<t-nelson> Nah, what version of libgles1-mesa.
<t-nelson> ^^ tats
<Bashing-om> tats: ' apt-cache policy libgles1-mesa ' .
<basiclaser> hey guys, having some isues with 2 USBs, I've been creating bootable linux distros with unetbootin and startup disk creator, and after hitting 'erase disk' in the latter I can no longer use or reformat, delete, mount the USBs no matter how many times I use Gparted to wipe them and reformat them to ext3 or fat32. What could it be??
<t-nelson> basiclaser: Soudns like the flash is shot.
<t-nelson> *Sounds
<basiclaser> in both ??
<basiclaser> t-nelson:
<t-nelson> basiclaser: If you've been using the heavily, I wouldn't be surprised.
<tats> t-nelson, Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/39SQA2W7
<t-nelson> tats: Try install libgles1-mesa manually
<Bashing-om> !info libgles1-mesa
<ubottu> libgles1-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 1.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 9 kB, installed size 114 kB
<tats> libgles1-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1 is to be installed
<tats> t-nelson, Bashing-om ^^
<Bashing-om> tats: Right off hand I would suggest to ppa-purge "  10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1 0 ' and try and instll vivid's current " 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 " version .
#ubuntu 2015-08-11
<t-nelson> tats: It seems like some dependency is still the old OS version's and forcing the entire dependency graph for vlc to that version.
<sleight> hi
<sleight> i'm running a server
<sleight> im just trying to get a local xterm running
<t-nelson> sleight: Soudns like an oxymoron.
<t-nelson> Servers generally aren't running X.
<t-nelson> You just want a console or what?
<tats> Bashing-om, how can i ppa-purge 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1?
<sleight> yes
<t-nelson> tats, you must still have some PPA enabled.
<tats> t-nelson, is there a way to list all my ppas?
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | tats
<ubottu> tats: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<t-nelson> tats: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<tats> oh my. yes i have tons of them...
<sleight> here's what i actually mean- I'd like to have a minimal ubuntu install with dwm as a window manager
<sleight> how do a get to there from a ubuntu-server install
<tats> ok let me purge them
<t-nelson> sleight: Did you try apt-get installing it?
<t-nelson> s/it/dwm/
<sleight> everything i've read says that's the wrong thing
<t-nelson> DWM is available on my 14.04 server install
<sleight> alternatively, i'll be happy with just being able to run xterm or st
<Gui1111> Ubuntu is saying I have to have a CD, why can't i do it on my external HDD?
<sleight> i know
<Gui1111> (I don't have a CD/DVD nor can I find my CD drive anyway.
<wileee> Gui1111, context?
<t-nelson> sleight: So you've read stuff that says what not to do, yet doesn't tell you the right way?
<Gui1111> Mounted the ISO, want to install Ubuntu, unable to do it without a CD. @Wileee
<wileee> Gui1111, why and where mounting?
<Gui1111> Right click ISO >Mount [windows 8]. Rub wubi.exe.
<wileee> !wubi | Gui1111
<ubottu> Gui1111: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Gui1111> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gui1111> Thanks :)
<wileee> Gui1111, Not supported and a bad idea from the start.
<k1l> Gui1111: boot the usb as you boot a cd. then install from the usb
<wileee> wubi that is
<ObrienDave> NO NOT WUBI
<Gui1111> How do I get the files onto the HDD?
<Gui1111> just copy the ISO contents over?
<wileee> Gui1111, end goal?
<ObrienDave> burn ISO to DVD or USB stick, reboot, install
<UbuntuNewb> Hello everybody. I got ssmtp working earlier on my server, but how do I tell ubuntu to use that as my default mail server? I also have exim installed, and the system appears to be using that.
<Gui1111> Can I burn it to a 1tb External HDD?
<kadiro> !bios
<Gui1111> Using something like ISOTOUSB?
<UbuntuNewb> Trying to set my server up so that all outgoing mail is automatically relayed through google apps
<wileee> Gui1111, not a safe or always working method.
<Gui1111> How would I do it?
<ObrienDave> burn ISO to DVD or USB stick, reboot, install
<wileee> Gui1111, You could use a virtual machine with just the iso
<wileee> for install
<maybejojo333> xterm -u8
<Gui1111> ObrienDave: What do I use to Burn the ISO to USB?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin, yumi, dd. your choice
<sleight> what do you know, apt-get install just worked
<wileee> Gui1111, Besides those, here is a website with multiple usb loaders running in windows,  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<ObrienDave> *keeps forgetting that one*
<wileee> multisystems in linux here
<Gui1111> Thanks for the help :)
<Gui1111> Wil ltry now.
<wileee> hope they know of err UEFI
<ObrienDave> they'll be baaaaaaack ;OP
<op> ObrienDave, yes Sir ?! :p
<wileee> time to wager, I got 5 on just can't boot ;)
<UbuntuNewb> hmm it looks like ssmtp isn't working, either. Okay, is there somebody that can help me get my mail server to successfully relay all mail through google apps please? Been working on it forever and have gotten nowhere.
<surgy> so does unetbootin make a persistant installation onto the usb drive? and now ubuntu thinks the usb drive is an hdd?
<ObrienDave> geez louise, a nick of op??? the gods weep ;P
<op> ObrienDave, Son! Do you want the OP power?
<t-nelson> UbuntuNewb: You've read https://support.google.com/a/answer/2956491?hl=en ?
<wileee> surgy, unetbootin can, it creates a file for saving, computer sees it as a media device, booted technically a HD sorta.
<UbuntuNewb> t-nelson: Yes, that's related to setting google apps up to allow relaying. I am trying to set my local mail server up to relay to google apps
<tats> t-nelson, Bashing-om ok so i did some ppa-purging. now " ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | xargs cat" now reveals that all ppas are actually disabled (all lines commented out).
<tats> then ran apt-get update; apt-get remove vlc* vlc.*; apt-get install vlc
<wileee> surgy, You have to watch external boots, the may come up as sda
<tats> still the same issue
<surgy> wileee, can i use the drive as a live install disk and install to the computer using this drive?
<wileee> they*
<Thpmp> Anyone know how to connect to my vpn withough a gui?
<wileee> surgy, Can you explain exactly what that means, and your end goal.
<kadiro> for multiboot usb have fun in: http://www.rmprepusb.com/
<tats> t-nelson, Bashing-om ie.: "Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or libgles1"
<wileee> surgy, That drive, means nothing, be exact
<t-nelson> tats: You need to figure out where all of those "ubuntu1~vivid1" alternatives are coming from.
<Bashing-om> tats: Pastebin please the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' So I see all in context .
<surgy> wileee, i want a usb pen drive with a persistant os that can be used anywhere and also double as an installer.
<surgy> wileee, can unetbootin do this?
<wileee> surgy, A live on a usb with saved info via persistence and only makes the basic install, none of the work on there transfers.
<UbuntuNewb> hmm, looks like I found a pretty good guide, except I don't have a inetd.conf ?
<ikonia> inetd is dead
<surgy> wileee, basicly
<ikonia> so I suspect that is a very old guide
<surgy> wileee, so i can play with the install and demo lubuntu to friends and if they like it i can install all from the same usb
<wileee> surgy, A live ubuntu anything is for installing or just using.
<wileee> surgy, Sure, however any extra beside the iso you loaded is not used on the install.
<kadiro> the link i puted is very helpfull just puting isos ( one or many ) into pen drive and it work like a charm
<ubuntu872> I put the ubuntu ISO on an external hard drive, how do I make it bootable?
<ubuntu872> I used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<wileee> ubuntu872, Not a god idea really.
<wileee> ubuntu872, THe best tool you can have is a dvd, or usb loaded.
<ubuntu872> USB loaded?
<wileee> ubuntu872, Really, the iso installed by DD or an app.
<ObrienDave> burn ISO to DVD or USB stick, reboot, install
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia- It's looked for by exim4
<ikonia> what ?
<ubuntu872> So using external HDD is bad idea?
<wileee> ubuntu872, Yes for a number of reasons, first being you need a fat32 partition, and you could mess up and wipe the HD.
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia: The inetd.conf error is coming from exim-config using dpkg-reconfigure
<ubuntu872> It's an external HDD i don't care about.
<wileee> runs slow, may not boot
<wileee> if you value your time and ours do it correctly
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: that seems unlikley that exim would depend on inetd.conf, more so when it doesn't depend on the inet package
 * ObrienDave has never gotten an external USB drive to work that way
<tats> Bashing-om, t-nelson : http://pastebin.com/wPPauSb5
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia: If that is the case, than why is the very first error I get when i run dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config is that it can't find /etc/inted.conf ?
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: no idea, the exim that ships with ubuntu should not depend on inetd
<UbuntuNewb> What version comes 'shipped' with ubuntu?
<UbuntuNewb> I had to apt-get install exim
<ikonia> so you swapped out postfix for exim ?
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia: Neither came installed, I had to install postfix first and it didn't work, so I uninstalled it and installed exim
<UbuntuNewb> and that doesn't appear to work, either,.
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: what version of ubuntu did you install ?
<UbuntuNewb> 14.04
<UbuntuNewb> server
<ikonia> that comes with postfix
<UbuntuNewb> Really? Cause I had to apt-get install it
<Bashing-om> tats: look'm at your http://pastebin.com/wPPauSb5 .
<ikonia> ahhh it's not installed by default, it's just the default choice
<ikonia> just checked the docs
<UbuntuNewb> yeah, all I am trying to do, is setup send-only relaying on my mail server to google docs
<UbuntuNewb> google apps*
<ikonia> so any MTA will do tht
<UbuntuNewb> and can't find any help on doing it.
<UbuntuNewb> The one that I found that was specifically for google apps, apparently is outdated, because it uses exim4, and the ubuntu version for some reason is looking for inetd.
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: is it  warning or an error ?
<ikonia> the inetd errror
<UbuntuNewb> warning
<UbuntuNewb> during exim4-config
<ikonia> ok, ignore it
<UbuntuNewb> error, sorry
<ikonia> must be a legacy
<UbuntuNewb> it shuts down the configuration
<ikonia> really???
<UbuntuNewb> yeah
<ikonia> that seems very odd, inetd has been gone for a long long time
<UbuntuNewb> That's what I thought, too, but apparently the apt version still requires it
<UbuntuNewb> Or is looking for the config file for it
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: hang on a second
<UbuntuNewb> It's doing it when I select 'send-mail remotely; no local mail';
<daftykins> UbuntuNewb: relays are a bad idea, you'll get shutdown for spam potential very quickly :)
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/exim4 there is no info in there to suggest any depend on inetd
<UbuntuNewb> daftykins: We use it exclusively at work, have for over four years. As long as your records are in your dns for google, it doesn't flag it as spam.
<daftykins> why do it at all?
<UbuntuNewb> hmm, it didnt look for it that time.
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: you can make it go away with the inet-superserver package
<daftykins> if google is your MX records then what do you need a mail server for o0
<UbuntuNewb> daftykins: because all of my mail is done on google apps, and I need to be able to send mail from my server?
<Bashing-om> surgy: Multo-boot usb see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259682&highlight=usb ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073&highlight=usb .
<daftykins> why run a server at all o0
<UbuntuNewb> because mail needs to be able to be sent from the server?
<UbuntuNewb> Without setting up a custom configuration for each website/service that needs to send mail?
<daftykins> hmm web host huh
<UbuntuNewb> Not really, but there are websites on the server.
<UbuntuNewb> As well as potentially other things that may need to send mail.
<ObrienDave> mail spam??? O.o
<UbuntuNewb> Point being, the server needs to be able to send mail out of it, through google apps, where my mail is setup through. I am trying to configure the local mail-server to send through google apps, and it's not working.
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: you just want an MTA locked down to localhost with a smarthost/relayhost configured to google
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia: yes, that is exactly what I want, and I can't find any documentation that allows me to do that.
<Bashing-om> tats: so far so good, let's check the package management system, pastebin ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' and then we see about VLC .
<UbuntuNewb> The one I found for exim relied on inetd.conf apparently, although after uninstalling and reinstalling exim, it doesn't appear to be looking for it
<stubblefield> any recommendations on program to make screen capture videos in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> UbuntuNewb: ok- so inetd is just for spawning exim, however the current version runs as a daemon, so it won't cause you a problem
<UbuntuNewb> ikonia: - I figured, but when I first configured it, it crashed the configuration cause it was looking for it. I uninstalled and reinstalled exim and now it appears to have configured correctly, I *think*
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/GwcZGMmq
<Bashing-om> tats: :Look'n at http://pastebin.com/GwcZGMmq .
<kl0rth0> Hi. I have a console blanking issue which removes screen  after 10 minutes. I assume there might be a poweroff=7200 problem as well.
<UbuntuNewb> grr this is annoying me.. doing everything these damn guides says and still it won't work
<Bashing-om> tats: Yuk; You need to follow the pacjage manager's advise " they need to be reinstalled: " But -> "Package created with checkinstall 1.6.2" puts it out of my experience range .
<kl0rth0> help......
<tats> Bashing-om, i uninstalled them, now "sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C" yields "http://pastebin.com/i0RQjJnt"
<syntroPi> hmm i finally managed get the latest w_scan from source to generale a proper channels.conf: just to notice sound is broken with vlc on ubuntu on dvb-c: are there other timeshifting alternatives to vlc?
<rockstar_> How do I make Gamepad work in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> tats: Look'm at your http://pastebin.com/i0RQjJnt .
<batcommander_> 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade bad results: when logging in, drops login and refreshes to another login screen...#help please
<daftykins> batcommander_: test guest session
<wileee> rockstar_, run lsusb and identify the gamepads hardware info to include in this inquiry to the channel.
<batcommander_> daftykins, does the same thing, although once when i tried it before, guest session /wanted/ to log in...but failed
<daftykins> batcommander_: suggests you've got bigger issues then, what graphics hardware do you have?
<t-nelson> batcommander_: ctl+alt+f1
<t-nelson> Can you login there?
<batcommander_> daftykins, not sure right off. on an intel core i5 lenovo laptop t410
<rockstar_> did someone here responded to do lsusb?
<daftykins> rockstar_: yeah just above... look up
<wileee> wileee> rockstar_, run lsusb and identify the gamepads hardware info to include in this inquiry to the channel.
<daftykins> batcommander_: "lspci" when logged in
<rockstar_> wileee: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 006: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc. F310 Gamepad [XInput Mode]
<wileee> rockstar_, to the channel. not me.
<batcommander_> t-nelson, it says starting ACPI daemon...
<rockstar_> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 006: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc. F310 Gamepad [XInput Mode]
<t-nelson> batcommander_: F2 then?
<wileee> rockstar_, Here is the google search, lots of info, https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu++Logitech,+Inc.+F310+Gamepad&hl=en&site=webhp&gbv=1&sei=YEzJVa_KLYzJogTt9Im4Ag
<batcommander_> integrated graphics card
<wileee> rockstar_, YOU might change the search to your exact ubuntu release, say 12.04  or 14.04..etc
<t-nelson> batcommander_: Sorry, try ctl+alt+f2
<daftykins> batcommander_: so intel CPU only huh?
<batcommander_> t-nelson, daftykins i am logged in.
<daftykins> to the TTY though right...
<batcommander_> daftykins, correct. it seems like i can
<daftykins> i think you should confirm your upgrade went ok
<batcommander_> daftykins, how do i do that?
<t-nelson> batcommander_: Take root, move your ~ to ~.bak and recreate your home dir.
<rockstar_> ok awesome, now I can use jstest. Is there any game in Ubuntu that I can try with?
<t-nelson> Then ctl+alt+f7 and try to login lightdm again.
<daftykins> batcommander_: well first up lets see what your system thinks it is, "lsb_release -d"
<daftykins> t-nelson: since you're new, let me humbly request that when i start on a support query already - it's not polite nor helpful to join in and cause 'too many cooks'
<rodrigobrrj> boa noite gente
<rodrigobrrj> algum br aí?
<daftykins> english only.
<rodrigobrrj> sorry
<t-nelson> daftykins: New, right.  Didn't notice you making any progress before so figured I'd pitch in.
<daftykins> that's because i was waiting on a reply...
<Bashing-om> tats: Now what does ' sudo dpkg -C ' tell us ?
<batcommander_> daftykins, working...didn't see your last
<daftykins> what is working? didn't see my last what?
<tats> Bashing-om, empty
<batcommander_> ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> alright, sounds ok
<daftykins> batcommander_: are you online via a wired connection or do you use wifi on this machine?
<bbigras> Is there a way to connect to an l2tp/ipsec vpn with the network-manager on vivid?
<Bashing-om> tats: So now install vlc ? Is that where we are at ?
<batcommander_> daftykins, i was working! no, using a wireless connection to the machine i am working on
<tats> Bashing-om, yes i tried that. yield the same error.
<daftykins> batcommander_: ok so presumably you can't get it online right now. use "ls -al ~/" as your user and check no files inside your home directory are owned by root
<Bashing-om> tats: My attention is split a lot of ways . show me please what the error is in context . ' sudo apt-get install -- reinstall vlc ' ??
<batcommander_> daftykins, nothing in there
<daftykins> batcommander_: are you sure you're username@host right now?
<daftykins> or is it because you followed t-nelson's suggestion...
<batcommander_> daftykins, yes, i can see that as the shell prompt
<batcommander_> daftykins, i followed t-nelson
<daftykins> ugh.
<daftykins> well look in the backup instead and check whether it had any files owned by root :P
<tats> Bashing-om, here: http://pastebin.com/hNrSUmNY
<Bashing-om> tats: Thanks, look'n at your http://pastebin.com/hNrSUmNY .
<Bashing-om> !info libgles1-mesa
<ubottu> libgles1-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 1.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 9 kB, installed size 114 kB
<batcommander> daftykins, /bin/ is owned by root
<daftykins> batcommander: no, i'm saying to look in your /home/username which you moved to be a backup, i.e. /home/username.bak or something :P
<batcommander> daftykins, sorry, that's ~/usr/bin
<daftykins> still not relevant
<daftykins> we're talking about your ~ here before you moved it :P
<Bashing-om> tats: Yokes. that one scares me, and I am afraid of nothing .. If ya do ' apt-cache depends libgles1-mesa ; apt-cache rdepends libgles1-mesa ' you will get an idea why . We can try to install and see what results : ' sudo apt-get install libgles1-mesa ' .
<batcommander> daftykins, it's inside the .bak i created
<daftykins> batcommander: yes so now "ls -al" that path and check the files in there for ownership =|
<userme> anyone know why my inux when first got was fast now slow as s@@@
<batcommander> daftykins, yeah, i did that. one of them is named bin
<daftykins> a bin in your home folder o0
<wileee> !details | userme,
<ubottu> userme,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> batcommander: ok well this approach is going nowhere fast. did you recreate /home/username and try logging in again?
<userme> its going very slow
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/pF8ZEvBW
<userme> seems like lagging i opened a page and still trying
<batcommander> daftykins, yeah, it's because I modified my .bashrc to run a todo_comletion from there...running todo.sh on the command line led me to put that there
<daftykins> i have no idea what you're on about right now :)
<batcommander> daftykins, i don't know what you mean by "recreate home directory"
<daftykins> oh the home bin, yeah moved on.
<daftykins> well does /home/username exist or not now? since you moved /home/username to /home/username.bak as per instructions
<batcommander> daftykins, yes, that explains why i have a bin in ~. no, usrname.bak does not exist; i mv'd it back to usrname.
<daftykins> well why did you do that o0
<batcommander> daftykins, so we'd be back at square one. i realized that you and t-nelson didn't coordinate and i followed some of both instructions. moving along...
<daftykins> so nothing else in /home/username/ is owned by root?
<daftykins> you should probably share what you do in future ;)
<userme> why my linux xubuntu lagging badly
<userme> never was like this before
<daftykins> define lag.
<userme> slow
<daftykins> at what?
<daftykins> doing the taxes? training the swimteam?
<userme> very slow.  i try to open a tab on firefox and takes fe seconds and then webpage takes ages
<daftykins> userme: test the guest session
<whoever> hi all,  is there a rull of thoumb for compose key on how to generating chars with it, ie does it 'uy
<batcommander> daftykins, nothing i can see...i can't seem to page through the results but none i see are owned by root
<daftykins> batcommander: "ls -al /path/username | less"
<whoever> it work for askii chars ie shapes  or just letters with accent marks
<userme> sorry daft what  matete?
<userme> mate
<daftykins> log into the *guest* session to test
<userme> got ya
<batcommander> ok it says root owns .. and bin
<daftykins> but nothing else?
<batcommander> daftykins, nothing else
<whoever> http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/compose/  ie is there a corrilation from the ASCII to copose key code
<daftykins> mmmk, well since the guest session didn't work i don't think this is going to be of any help, but "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then "sudo service lightdm restart" and try logging in again at TTY7
<batcommander> daftykins, ok...don't know how to "log in again at TTY7" means yet, proceeding with the rest
<daftykins> press Alt+F7
<syntroPi> is there any tv watching program which supports timeshifting except the broken vlc?
<ObrienDave> vlc broken? the gods weep
<batcommander> daftykins, alt+f7 didn't work...
<daftykins> batcommander: it should get you back to the login screen.
<daftykins> it may even have auto switched from restarting lightdm
<al2o3-cr> syntroPi: mpv/mplayer2?
<batcommander> daftykins, i was brought back to GUI login screen before alt+f7...and hitting those two keys didn't get a cli login
<syntroPi> al2o3-cr, are those two supporting timeshifting (eg. pause in livetv)?
<daftykins> batcommander: they're not meant to, try logging in now.
<al2o3-cr> syntroPi: Yes.
<batcommander> same as before...it drops the login and reverts to gui login
<t-nelson> syntroPi: HAve you tried searching?  There are a ton of options  for live tv on linux.
<al2o3-cr> syntroPi: Only if you dvb receiver supports such feature though.
<al2o3-cr> *your
<Idle845818> t-nelson, when you say live tv you mean pick up signal from a pc running linux?
<Idle845818> like digital signal
<t-nelson> Idle845818: With an appropriate tuner, yes.
<ObrienDave> like DVR software?
<t-nelson> Or cable box, satellite
<Idle845818> so does the tuner connect to a port on the pc?
<ObrienDave> yes
<t-nelson> Why are two people responding who aren't the guy with the question? :)
<daftykins> batcommander: mmm, well i think it's reinstall time.
<daftykins> batcommander: i'm sure you could bury through logs and so on and mess around, maybe reinstall unity - something like that, but yeah. shortest approach.
<syntroPi> al2o3-cr, hmm what you mean by that? its an usb stick which can tune into channels, its cant store anything
 * ObrienDave bows out of t-nelson's way ;P
<batcommander> daftykins, thanks for the help
<daftykins> np!
<t-nelson> syntroPi: The best solutions use a backend for all of the tuner related stuff, then stream to a client
<t-nelson> Checkout something like tvheadend.
<al2o3-cr> syntroPi: I mean, you can only pause live TV, if the dvb reciever supports pausing live TV
<t-nelson> al2o3-cr: That's not the tuners job
<syntroPi> al2o3-cr, what does mean supporting that?
<Bashing-om> tats: Sorry, minor emergency intervened - Lawn mower is now history - . Lemme get caught up and I be back with you .
<Bashing-om> !info libglapi-mesa
<ubottu> libglapi-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the GL API -- shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 21 kB, installed size 191 kB
<al2o3-cr> t-nelson: who's job is it?
<t-nelson> al2o3-cr: Software
<t-nelson> Or the driver if the vendor is completely Chinese.
<al2o3-cr> t-nelson: on what the dvb or mplayer?
<syntroPi> al2o3-cr, what i mean by timeshifting is tune into a channel, watch a bit, then press pause but have it cached to /tmp in background, when i resume (deactivate pause) it will play from cache while still recording to that chached content in background
<ObrienDave> *sighs* DVR software
<al2o3-cr> exactly
<t-nelson> syntroPi: 20:01:41 < t-nelson> Checkout something like tvheadend.
<syntroPi> al2o3-cr, i dont understand what that has to do with the tuner
<ObrienDave> NOTHING
<t-nelson> syntroPi: al2o3-cr doesn't know what they're on about
<t-nelson> syntroPi: Go get tvheadend
<ObrienDave> the SOFTWARE does the caching
 * t-nelson caches ObrienDave 
<al2o3-cr> t-nelson: Ok, whatever
<ObrienDave> ;P
 * al2o3-cr sheesh
<ObrienDave> obviously an army of one ;P
 * ObrienDave bows out of t-nelson's way ;P
<tats> Bashing-om, rip lawnmower. thanks, still here.
<syntroPi> t-nelson, i think i tried tvheadend long time ago and afaik zapping was kinda unconvenient
<Bashing-om> tats: Let's see if we can find out why the elevated "libglapi-mesa 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1" package is installed. What returns ' apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa ' ?
<t-nelson> syntroPi: Luckily it's been heavily developed in that long time.
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: Probably vivid-updates being enabled?
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: Maybe .. but I do suspect we have PPA leftovers ??
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/JgFXBpqK
<Bashing-om> tats: Look'n at http://pastebin.com/JgFXBpqK .
<tats> t-nelson, Bashing-om : yes, my vivid-updates are enabled. here's a pastebin of my source.list: http://pastebin.com/LjPiNyLj
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: There's certainly some source still around.
<abb0> how does ubuntu dertimine which version is going to be the LTS.
<abb0> jc
<t-nelson> abb0: Every other .04 release
<abb0> b/c ive seen that theres a 14.04 LTS and 14.10 and 15 even. lol made me wonder
<abb0> oooooooooo
<daftykins> abb0: it's the .04 release every 2 years
<abb0> ok the .04s are the ones
<daftykins> no, not every
<daftykins> 15.04 is not
<t-nelson> abb0: No 15.04 isn't one
<abb0> oooo ok
<t-nelson> 16.04 will be
<daftykins> 10.04... 12.04... 14.04... 16.04...
<abb0> every 2 yrs
<abb0> ok
<abb0> but makes me wonder
<abb0> why even make the other versions
<abb0> 14,10 and 15.04
<t-nelson> abb0: Real-world testing
<abb0> just trial and error for 16.04? lol
<abb0> ahhh yeah thats what i thought
<abb0> makes sense
<t-nelson> No half-sane developer would be comfortable doing blind releases of an OS every two years.
<abb0> yeah
<syntroPi> ooh my dvb is a real mess
<abb0> sooooooo what can i do if i cant view my secondary hdd, like the computer sees  it bc its on my unity launcher but i cant mount it
<abb0> or access it
<daftykins> syntroPi: i think this topic would make a lot more sense over in tvheadend's channel or elsewhere.
<abb0> now ihavent tried since comin from windows
<daftykins> abb0: still the d-bus error?
<userme> still slow
<daftykins> userme: ok, what graphics hardware?
<userme> not gd 1 gig ram was on vista b4
<userme> soz noy vista xp
<daftykins> no, what is the graphics card?
<daftykins> if you have 1GB RAM then no wonder things aren't great.
<userme> was on xp and was ok and i had ubuntu and got xbuntu as used lot lower requiremnets
<Bashing-om> tats: t-nelson Sourcelist looks OK. I -"think"- this is safe : ' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ' to get rid of the old packages in the cache. The biggy: ' sudo apt-get purge libglapi-mesa ; sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa ' . See if now 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 will install .
<syntroPi> (gnome) mplayer completely freezes on trying to zap i had to kill -KILL it
<Fudge> does nautilus still have the hover feature for playing songs
<daftykins> userme: can you answer the question then? if you don't know what card you have, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit" in the terminal
<userme> xbuntu was ok great on here and its only recently
<userme> its sis
<daftykins> SiS? oy vey.
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: You're sure that's the last package with reqs?
<bazhang> sis video card?
<daftykins> userme: can you run the above commands anyway?
<userme> k
<daftykins> bazhang: blast from the past :)
<bazhang> daftykins, thats going to be slow no matter the OS
<daftykins> yeah i know. i'd like to see proof first though
<userme> can it be virus
<daftykins> no.
<t-nelson> Did you piss off the NSA?
<bazhang> userme , if its sis, its not well supported nor fast
<t-nelson> No one else is owning a fresh Linux install.
<daftykins> t-nelson: inappropriate.
<bazhang> t-nelson, thats not helpful cut it out
<userme> yeah its defo sis 671 card
<daftykins> ok, i don't think you can do anything about that
<daftykins> i wouldn't make my worst enemies run a system of that age
<tats> Bashing-om, trying that
<userme> ouch
<userme> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Bashing-om> t-nelson: tats :: Not at all 100% positive what the result is going to be .
<t-nelson> Bashing-om: That's what backups are for :)
<userme> why was ok when first install xbuntu now slower why same lappy
<tats> Bashing-om, purge yields: https://paste.ee/p/rSkZs
<Bashing-om> userme: Sis is not well supported, and the 671 series has it's own set of problems . for starters see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 .
<userme> yeah i know mate had a hell of time getting a driver for resolution
<userme> thats why went xbuntu or got recommned lubuntu as there light over unbuntu
<daftykins> userme: because times change. the kernel changes, the drivers change...
<daftykins> (or get abandoned)
<daftykins> yes light, but not for museum piece hardware
<userme> musuem lol
<Bashing-om> userme: You have done your homework !
<userme> only 7 yr old
<userme> the lappy not me
<daftykins> SiS were rubbish on release.
<userme> would it have virus
<userme> or unlikely
<daftykins> i already said no.
<userme> did ya sorry didnt see it
<bazhang> userme try lubuntu perhaps
<khss> hgai
<userme> oh yea sox draft just scrolled up
<bazhang> userme nothing is going to make a slow old system like that fast
<daftykins> i bet a quick pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would show something like vesa is in use - and that won't change easily.
<userme> vesa the adriver
<userme> ffs
<surgy> hello
<userme> is vesa a driver
<surgy> in chrome does pepperflash offer better performance than flashplugin ?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> userme: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and share the link
<daftykins> surgy: don't think flash it usable with it anymore, pepper is the only choice
<userme> i know can make a old dog fast but from install of xbuntu to now its got slower
<khss> da pottaaaa
<surgy> daftykins, oh then it must install by default?
<daftykins> userme: upgrade time.
<Bashing-om> tats: look'n at https://paste.ee/p/rSkZs .
<wileee> surgy, sometimes yes sometimes no, you have to make the call.
<daftykins> surgy: don't know, chrome isn't provided by ubuntu.
<userme> got pc running windows 10
<khss> hai
<khss> pinne enta parupadi
<khss> abvp
<daftykins> userme: this channel isn't for story time, either share the log file above as suggested or it's game over / upgrade time
<userme> and ps4, ps3, wii u. vitas, smartphones enough for net
<daftykins> khss: english only.
<khss> sfi
<khss> rss
<daftykins> RSS feeds yep, nice
<khss> yuva morcha
<khss> dyfi
<Bashing-om> !info libgles2
<ubottu> Package libgles2 does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> bazhang: i think our guest needs escorting off the premises
<daftykins> khss: you are from L.A. yes?
<khss> poda
<khss> hai
<bazhang> libgles2-mesa, libgles2-mesa-dbg, libgles2-mesa-dev Bashing-om
<bazhang> khss, got an ubuntu support question?
<khss> noooo
<khss> asap
<khss> who r u
<bazhang> Bashing-om, when in doubt /msg ubottu find package
<userme> ffs st
<bazhang> khss this is ubuntu support ONLY , please take chat elsewhere
<Bashing-om> bazhang: Thanks, things not adding up . "package serach results" say non-existent !
<bazhang> Bashing-om, the bot can often suss it out if you PM find with it
<daftykins> yeah info only works on an exact match
<abb0> daftykins: yes i have a d-bus error
<abb0> sorry didnt see when you said something earlier i was busy
<abb0> been tryin to search how ubuntu is
<daftykins> search how it is?
<abb0> whoops
<abb0> sent that accident
<abb0> accidentally
<abb0> ignore the been tryin to search line
<abb0> i get a d-bus error, all i can think of is it was formatted on a windows pc
<daftykins> so show us what it thinks your disk is by installing 'pastebinit' then running "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<abb0> perhaps linux cant read that or w/e
<daftykins> no that's not something that would cause errors.
<syntroPi> t-nelson: from which source/repo would you recomment installing tvheadend on vivid x64?
<abb0> k ill install that and brb im still novice so might take a sec
<syntroPi> *recommend
<Bashing-om> tats: As around and around we go. What returns ' apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa ' .
<daftykins> syntroPi: take it to the tvheadend channel. their site has ubuntu packages.
<syntroPi> daftykins, on freenode? there are two ppl idling there
<tats> Bashing-om, by mistake i did a purge libgles2-mesa. now apt-cache policy returns: https://paste.ee/p/5wyZt
<abb0> here you go ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053067/
<daftykins> syntroPi: in #hts ?
<abb0> damn what is the shortcut to paste, i keep hitting control v
<daftykins> where are you pasting?
<abb0> i was trying to paste that link
<Bashing-om> tats: look'n at https://paste.ee/p/5wyZt .
<daftykins> *where* are you pasting? what program?
<abb0> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053067/
<abb0> bro i just mean in general
<abb0> windows uses ctrl+v
<daftykins> yeah that's the same paste as before
<daftykins> don't say bro, this isn't the street.
<abb0> figured that linux has a version
<daftykins> yeah and so does Linux
<abb0> ook
<daftykins> but some *programs* use ctrl+shift+v
<Bashing-om> tats: Yeah ! looks doable to me .. What about ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa ' ?
<abb0> did you feel bro was disrespectful
<abb0> if so i apologize
<syntroPi> daftykins, ooh thanks i didnt know that it was named like that
<daftykins> no it's just street talk.
<abb0> what exactly is street talk
<daftykins> syntroPi: ok well it was on the front page of their website, so - rub a few brain cells together next time ;)
<wileee> also culturally linked
<abb0> your helping ppl ill leave you alone lol
<rockstar_> I wanted to upload file from html and php in /var/www. It gave me error earlier. But after using sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www. It worked. Can anybody explain what was going on?
<daftykins> abb0: off topic for this channel, that's what :)
<daftykins> abb0: so you want to mount the 1TB WD that's internal, or the 1TB WD my book external?
<tats> Bashing-om, https://paste.ee/p/Fh1Rc
<abb0> the mybook is 8tb
<abb0> the internal is 1tb
<abb0> and i just want the 1tb to work
<ObrienDave> mybook, 8tb? what?
<abb0> yes 8tb mybook duo lol
<daftykins> ObrienDave: looks like two disks in RAID, 'my book duo'
<daftykins> abb0: eh, irrelevant - which do you want is the point
<abb0> correct
<abb0> i said the 1tb
<daftykins> abb0: if that's set to RAID0 you'll lose everything when one dies :P
<daftykins> that's gonna be a day full of tears
<abb0> right i realize that and im in the process of building a NAS atm lol
<abb0> ;p
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> abb0: so now "mount | pastebinit"
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone.  i have a question.  i have a lenovo t420 laptop that was running ubuntu 14.10 on a regular hard drive.  today i installed a samsung 850 500GB ssd and installed ubuntu 14.10 on it.  i was going to copy over /home from my old hard drive to the ssd; but i realize i realize /home on the old hard drive is encrypted.  is there a way to decrypt this? when i login to ubuntu lts on the SSD i can't access the old hard
<arooni-mobile>  drive's /home.  what to do?
<abb0> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053101/
<cfhowlett> arooni-mobile, first things first: 14.10?  END OF LIFE AND UNSUPPORTED!
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: booting and copying would be easier.
<syntroPi> daftykins, hmm its five in the morning here already too late for any coffee, maybe i should continue another day... seems like quite a complex setup
<Bashing-om> tats: Where in the world does the elevated package come from . The PPAs have been removed from the equation ? show ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and lets make sure !
<daftykins> syntroPi: i don't care :)
<daftykins> abb0: alright so lets see that error again. "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt" - then show whether that spits out any errors.
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, ok after i ocpy it all over
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, what should i use to copy over?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Why a eol install
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: cp... rsync... knock yourself out :)
<daftykins> wileee: that's the old install, arooni-mobile is gonna install 14.04 on the new SSD
<daftykins> :>
<arooni-mobile> i'm sorry i meant to say i installed 14.04 on the SSD
<wileee> cool
<arooni-mobile> i got that wrong
<arooni-mobile> but 14.04 lts is already running on the SSD
<tats> Bashing-om, https://paste.ee/p/cXxJF
<arooni-mobile> so once i finish copying over the /home directory ; what should i do with the existing stuff in /home
<arooni-mobile> delete the drive and reformat it?
<daftykins> depends what you want to use it for...
<daftykins> does your system take two at once?
<arooni-mobile> theres no way to disable the /home encryption without reformatting the partition?
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, yes i can run both simultaneously
<daftykins> so you could use it as a backup drive
<daftykins> or mount it for media storage, whatever goes really
<Bashing-om> tats: look'n at https://paste.ee/p/cXxJF .
<arooni-mobile> so how do i get all the software i installed over to the new one?  make a list of packages and then install that on the SSD?
<tats> Bashing-om, there's nothing in the .list that is not commented out but there's a few in the other extensions files
<Bashing-om> tats: Look'n, you for sure want this ione gone " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/pdfocr/ubuntu quantal main " as that repo does not exist . Still looking it over .
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: yeah but i think you should just install things as you need them, reduce the cruft.
<cfhowlett> arooni-mobile, this is one method but daftykins has advised you well:    http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-backuprestore-your-installed.html
<arooni-mobile> before i willy nilly copy over the entire /home directory whats that program i can use to visualize where the majority of storage i've used ?
<arooni-mobile> id like to delete any crap that i dont need to copy over to the new drive first
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: you have a knack for turning a small task into a week long affair
<Bashing-om> tats: ^^ and " deb [arch=amd64,i386] http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ precise steam " you arte on vivid. Is steam not supported in vived ?
<arooni-mobile> just want to get this right;  not trying to be complicated
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: getting it wrong is how you learn :)
<arooni-mobile> so to understand correctly theres no way to undo the encryption on the /home directory;  i just need to copy what i want over then reformat to one big ext4 backup drive
<cfhowlett> ehhh, FIXING what you did wrong is how you learn (?)
<daftykins> hehe, ok doing it wrong is step #1 to learning ;D
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: might be a way to decrypt but that'll take forever, just get it done :)
<cfhowlett> daftykins, agree2agree
<tats> Bashing-om, wait, this seems to be linked somehow with gstreamer at qt5; there's a software i'm developing; i'm not the one doing the packaging though. it's the "mapmap" ppa. i disabled it but the package is still installed. if i do sudo apt-cache depends mapmap: https://paste.ee/p/BvpkR
<tats>  * i meant " with gstreamer *and* qt5"
<tats> i will try uninstalling mapmap
<Bashing-om> tats: Will look at that last . Not directly related but there is a limit on how many keys the system will sustain. What returns ' ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l ' ?
<tats> Bashing-om, 38
<daftykins> abb0: so uh... did you run it yet or not?
<Bashing-om> tats: You are but 2 under the limit ... Keep that in mind or get rid of all you do not need . As to " Depends: libqt5core5a " I do not know how we are going to get around your developemnt in qt5. But yeah that do seem to be the bottle neck . Set up some kind of a container to work in ???
<tats> Bashing-om, I don't mind blowing up qt5 for now.
<tats> Bashing-om, so apt-get remove libqt5core5a ? this will remove a lot of packages
<B4r4t4> ola
<tats> Bashing-om, hmmm it will also remove ubuntu-desktop ... maybe not a great idea?
<B4r4t4> How to use this IRC ?
<cfhowlett> B4r4t4, you're using it now.  what's your ubuntu problem?
<Bashing-om> tats: Not at all sure how to approach this .. nd yeah proceed with caution ( more so than I have exercised !) .. what one can do is 'look' with the -s flag to "simulate" what will happen .
<B4r4t4> Sorry... I new in Linux... and I am learning to use this IRC
<daftykins> support chat only
<cfhowlett> B4r4t4, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Bashing-om> tats: To ever remove a system library is not something I an ever comfortable doing. I am pondeeing on a way to proceed.
<Bashing-om> pondering*
<B4r4t4> I will try another room. Excuse me
<tats> Bashing-om, here's a summary of where i'm at: https://paste.ee/p/zq9w2
<tats> Bashing-om, seems i cannot reinstall libglapi-mesa because "it cannot be downloaded". trying to remove it instead yields "qml-module-qtfeedback : Depends: libqt5feedback5 but it is not going to be installed"
<Bashing-om> tats: There is a term for this condition -> dependency hell . No relation to the package manager it is apt -ly termed. Lemme look at the latest .
<Bashing-om> tats: We can FORCE a package installation, But But no telling what else we will break . still pondering what to do, OH what to do .
<Bashing-om> tats: Honestly, all I know to do is to save your development work, and purge 'mapmap' see then if we can get the dependencies straight .
<tats> Bashing-om, i already done a apt-get remove mapmap
<Bashing-om> tats: Status of the package menager now ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ? See what we can address presently .
<tats> Bashing-om, not much. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<nicekiwi> is it safe to run apt-get auto-remove to remove old kernels?
<nicekiwi> once again by /boot is full >_>
<daftykins> yes
<cfhowlett> generally yes nicekiwi
<daftykins> or just manually remove all but the newest two
<Bashing-om> tats: Let's see if we gat any help ' apt-get install libglapi-mesa --reinstall ' .
<nicekiwi> 1.6GB of space freed up :D
<cfhowlett> how many kernels did you have!?  nicekiwi
<tats> Bashing-om, yes it says "Reinstallation of libglapi-mesa is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<nicekiwi> cfhowlett, uhh maybe 13
<Bashing-om> tats: It is there, wonder what we have done that the system is upset so about . think'n .
<nicekiwi> sudo reboot
<nicekiwi> fuck
<nicekiwi> opps
<nicekiwi> soz
 * daftykins sharpens a penguin for nicekiwi 
<nicekiwi> got two keyboards infront of me :P
<cfhowlett> mighty slap enabled
 * nicekiwi cowers behind the FSF's might horns
<nicekiwi> mighty*
<TravisTheNavi> Is it possible to run Unity3D on Ubuntu LTS?
<TravisTheNavi> By the way, hello daftykins! You helped me the other day with my CS:GO audio problem.
<daftykins> did it do anything?
<tats> Bashing-om, if it cannot be downloaded, isn't it because it was part of a ppa that has been purged?
<TravisTheNavi> It fixed the problem, though I have noticed a glitch occurring once or twice within the past 10 hours or so of playing, where the audio stops altogether. I just restart Steam and CS, and it is good to go.
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> well, there are always other games.
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: perhaps it's a sign to not play for 10hrs straight :) I've heard counterstrike works pretty well on linux never got into it though, sounds like a bug in the game though rather than a system problem given restarting the game itself fixes the problem
<Bashing-om> tats: Quite possible .. as it is an "optional" package in the main repo. But do we not have to have it to install VLC ?
<daftykins> plus some of us were playing CS over 15 years ago *cough*
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: regarding Unity looks like not yet http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/07/01/the-state-of-unity-on-linux/
<cfhowlett> *56k* for the win!
<wafflejock> oh that's for the editor
<Bashing-om> tats: I have lost track of my references. Going to clear my slate if it is alright with you and we start all over ??
<skaz> anyone good with transmissions permissions?
<TravisTheNavi> daftykins, Yeah, and the game is still popular to this day! It is pure (g)old!
<wafflejock> cfhowlett: I was pretty excited for 56k for sure, could get those real player video streams 10fps of potato
<daftykins> TravisTheNavi: newp :P
<idle84818> -if a linux os is already installed on a pc(eg ubuntu) is it too late to setup dm crypt with luks?
<cfhowlett> idle84818, no you can do  post install encryption
<cfhowlett> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tats> Bashing-om, sure, no problem
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: internet says Unity in wine can work http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/Running_Unity_on_Linux_through_Wine there's also a YouTube vid if you prefer that format
<TravisTheNavi> wafflejock, Thank you.
<Bashing-om> tats: OK, from square one, one more time .. ' sudo apt-get install vlc ' and lets see what we have to do .
<arooni-mobile> can i delete the .Private directory with stuff like : .ecryptfs/david/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWbHt
<tats> Bashing-om, https://paste.ee/p/oHNaY
<anthonyeverhart> y
<anthonyeverhart> hey
<Bashing-om> tats: K; I be look'n . See where we go from there .
<idle84818> if a operating system is running in virtualbox does it use the loopback network interface to network?
<idle84818> that is a ubuntu based linux distro ofc
<cfhowlett> idle84818, if that's how you set it up, yes.  #vbox for more
<idle84818> whats the difference?
<cfhowlett> idle84818, ask #vbox for support and details
<TravisTheNavi> daftykins, Since you were so helpful with my last problem, I have another one for you if you wouldn't mind.
<daftykins> i'm going to bed, i'm sure someone else can help.
<TravisTheNavi> I have obtained a Windows 7 All-In-One .iso and want to set up my laptop to dual boot both Windows 7 and Linux.
<Bashing-om> tats: One more time ( with feeling) ' apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa ' .
<TravisTheNavi> Can someone please help me? Right now I just need to write the iso to my usb.
 * nicekiwi smells piracy.. 
<wileee> TravisTheNavi, Doing this in ubuntu?
<daftykins> i agree with nicekiwi
<daftykins> sounds like a shifty copy to me.
<TravisTheNavi> wileee, Yes sir.
<nicekiwi> had a brush with the East-India Trading Company did we TravisTheNavi ?
<wileee> there all shifty it's MS, that was a joke
<daftykins> XD
<TravisTheNavi> Wow, nicekiwi is smart!
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | TravisTheNavi
<ubottu> TravisTheNavi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TravisTheNavi> But no, it wasn't piracy, at least to my knowledge.
<wileee> TravisTheNavi, Go to playonlinux, and there are a number of usb loader for linux that will okay the W7.
<TravisTheNavi> I was given the file, by a friend.
 * nicekiwi girgles 
<nicekiwi> arrrrr, he has a crew!
<tats> Bashing-om, https://paste.ee/p/nSrBW
<wileee> nicekiwi, Do you have a valid point, provable?
<Bashing-om> tats: https://paste.ee/p/nSrBW .
<idle84818> if a pc has windows7 installed + ubuntu and another os is going to be installed will it automatically add to grub(assuming grub is current bootloader)?
<cfhowlett> TravisTheNavi, LOL.  sorry, m8.  we're not about to help you pirate.
<cfhowlett> idle84818, another OS will rewrite it's own bootloader.  better perhaps to NOT install a new boot loader.  update grub after you install.
<nicekiwi> wileee, could be innocent. could also say the same of Ubuntu including MP3 codecs without paying for them.. cant prove it.. but I can look irksome
<idle84818> so install new OS, completly leave current bootloader and just use update-grub on the partition in which main linux os is instaleld?
<wileee> TravisTheNavi, All in one meaning 32 64 bit or with a key, I think is the point here.
<idle84818> installed*, and that will place the option to boot the new os in grub?
<Bashing-om> tats: Try and install ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa ' . let's see where we go from here .
<TravisTheNavi> With a key.
<wileee> nicekiwi, cept the mp3 developer does not care, you are trolling.
<cfhowlett> idle84818, correct
<TravisTheNavi> I believe. I don't know. Honestly, I pirated the .iso. I won't lie.
<idle84818> thanks for that :)
<wileee> TravisTheNavi, If a legit key it's legeal one can build one, if not I would not use it is all.
<tats> Bashing-om, says "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<cfhowlett> !piracy | traviscline
<ubottu> traviscline: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wileee> legl*
<nicekiwi> wileee, :P HBO dosent care either, but John Snpow still knows nothing..
<TravisTheNavi> How can I tell?
<TravisTheNavi> If the key is legit?
<nicekiwi> generally if you didnt buy it yourself or if theres no holographic licence, its not legit
<cfhowlett> TravisTheNavi, it's not.
<TravisTheNavi> Can I purchase Windows 7, and how much would it cost?
<cfhowlett> traviscline, ask ##windows
<nicekiwi> you might find it around the internet, but I dont think MS sell it anymore.
<idle84818> could setting up iptables manually conflict with a frontend to iptables/ufw?
<nicekiwi> idle84818, shouldent do.
<TravisTheNavi> I don't have a disk drive.
<TravisTheNavi> So I need an online download.
<cfhowlett> TravisTheNavi, again: this is NOT an ubuntu issue.  go to microsoft for your MS needs.  you're completely off-topic here.  and we don't support piracty
<cfhowlett> *piracy*
<Bashing-om> tats: Well that jogs my memory, back where we were a couple of hours aga, the versions of libglapi-mesa and libgles2-mesa must match and they presently do not. The correct version for vivid is " 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid) "
<Bashing-om> tats: so the question is how do we get rid of libglapi-mesa 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~ . ' apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa ' . See if we can find the source .
<idle84818> are all system executeables in linux in the format of ELF?
<idle84818> i mean all
<tats> Bashing-om, https://paste.ee/p/FGMYh
<Bashing-om> tats: https://paste.ee/p/FGMYh
<nobunga> good evening all
<nobunga> i am having a b!tch of a time getting tor to run
<nobunga> tor browser that is
<nobunga> it keeps ccrashing
<nobunga> anyone know of a stable versin?
<nobunga> version*
<Bashing-om> tats: Kinda scared to mess with libglapi-mesa ; as the reverse depends is the Xserver it's self . Try'n to think what we can do .
<SolarNRG> how do I disable the stupid screensaver that keeps locking me out of my own machine every 5 seconds?
<Bashing-om> tats: Got a thought ! Anything strange comes up ' dpkg -L libglapi-mesa ' ? Maybe point us to what installed that elevated version ??
<TravisTheNavi> I downloaded an executable file from this website: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
<TravisTheNavi> How do I run it?
<TravisTheNavi> I'm trying to get Windows 8.1 back on my computer without having to buy Windows 10, since 8.1 came by default on my laptop (I erased it from my HDD altogether)
<tats> Bashing-om, dpkg-query: package 'libglapi-mes' is not installed
<eipi1> anyone have an idea of a "good looking"  file manager?
<nicekiwi> eipi1, dolphin or pantheon-files
<eipi1> ya know, one for tards and not geeks.
<wafflejock> eipi1: that's going to be very subjective, how do you expect it to look good?
<wafflejock> eipi1: what are you using now what don't you like about it or what are you wanting to see?
<nicekiwi> nautilus looks pretty good too :P but not on Ubuntu
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: good ol' chicken and egg
<eipi1> yeah, like dolphin.....but dolphin wants 120mb
<wafflejock> I'm not too picky  on the file explorers I like em all that I've really used so far, nautilus, nemo, dolphin all good, haven't used thunar
<eipi1> something simple, waffle...that looks good to me.  I see there a bunch of dual-pane managers, but I think they are for ppl like you guys.
<wafflejock> hah yeah I do like nemo for that :)
<eipi1> pantheon, huh?
<nicekiwi> yeah, though beter to move entirely to elementaryOS if you have this kinda mindset :P
<Bashing-om> tats: Huh .. Stranger and stranger as we know " sudo apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa >> Installed: 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1 " . I may have to pull off this . I have been on this keyboard for 12 hours and I am getting a burn out . Pick this up again after a nights sleep on it ??
<Bashing-om> tats: Make sure that your last was not a typo .
<haxor_> hello
<eipi1> yeah, elementary OS file manager looks great.  thanks a lot.
<haxor_> can any1 hear me ?
<eipi1> lol
<eipi1> just nod if you can hear me
<eipi1> is there anyone home
<nicekiwi> haxor_, hurro
<haxor_> hi nicekiwi
<nicekiwi> ^_^
<tats> Bashing-om, no shit it *was* a typo. here's the real thing after  dpkg -L libglapi-mesa: https://paste.ee/p/UcdHD
<haxor_> from where u belong
<haxor_> i need sm help
<nicekiwi> haxor_, ask away
<Bashing-om> tats: Look'n at https://paste.ee/p/UcdHD .
<haxor_> i change my hostname of system..i want to get it back...any option?
<eipi1> later
<nicekiwi> haxor_, try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<rommac100> Hello
<Bashing-om> tats: Well, no hints there either, looks standard to a default system install . I am stuck presently on a way to move forward with this. back to pondering .
<haxor_> thnx nicekiwi..i wl look it
<tats> Bashing-om, sure, thanks a lot. i'll sleep on this. worst case scenario I will reinstall ubuntu from scratch.
<Bashing-om> tats: That is the nuclear solution, entails a lot of work to rebuild what you now have . There must be a beter way . It is just some libraries we need to replace with the correct version.
<the_upgrade> servlist
<Bashing-om> tats: Nothing else is coming to me . I am calling it a night and see ya tomorrow . See what comes in our sleep .
<tats> Bashing-om, all right. thanks again :)
<Redria> o/
<SolarNRG> sorry dudes but firefox sux donkey ballz how do i get iceweasel on this thing?
<SolarNRG> i tried apt-get remove firefox then apt-get install iceweasel but that didnt work
<Redria> Is this the correct channel to be in if one needs help with
<Redria> MySQL and Ubuntu?
<SolarNRG> firefox comes as standard with ubuntu
<wileee> SolarNRG, worldwide family channel, can we curb the colorful descriptions
<SolarNRG> sorry
<SolarNRG> but it's goes chuggy on youtube and it wont let u copy paste after u close it down and its got known security vulnerabilities
<SolarNRG> so i want it off my system and i want iceweasel instead how do i do that?
<somsip> Redria: just ask the question. If it's too specialised, #mysql may be better. depends.
<wileee> SolarisBoy, relax, we see your needs, a customer free volunteer will be with you soon.
<Redria> somsip: The just of it is that I had a Minecraft server dumped in my lap. The terminal said updates were available, so I got them, installed them, but MySQL now fails to start. I think the installed version is 5.0 but the update is 5.5. I am unsure how to repair it / upgrade it without blowing everything up =D
<somsip> Redria: what version of ubuntu, and what version of mysql (run mysql -V)
<Redria> somsip:  one moment let me login.
<Radix|15> Hia
<Redria> somsip: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.44, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.3
<somsip> Redria: so that's 5.5 and that ships with ubuntu 14.04 so it looks like you're running a current version
<somsip> Redria: there was a security update for mysql a couple of weeks ago, so maybe it's just offering that
<Redria> somsip: Is there a command to get it's running status or if it is currently running?
<somsip> Redria: sudo service mysql status
<Redria> somsip: mysql stop/waiting
<somsip> Redria: so 'sudo service mysql start' should get it going, or will give errors in /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Redria> somsip: start: Job failed to start
<somsip> Redria: so check the error log referred to above
<Redria> somsip: Just navigate to the directory and then pull the log?
<somsip> Redria: yeah, or 'tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log' and do the service...start thing in a different terminal. Or use less or edit it...whatever
<Redria> somsip: I am truly clueless, So cd \var\log
<Redria> somsip: I am truly clueless, So cd \var\log\mysql\
<Redria> ?
<somsip> Redria: ok, cd /var/log/mysql. 'less error.log' and look for somethig obvious in the last few lines. If short, paste here. If long use....
<somsip> !paste | Redria
<ubottu> Redria: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<npranav> there is a uImage file which contains the kernel which boots the system. how do i modify a file inside this uImage file?
<somsip> npranav: something like this? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/113827/how-to-extract-files-from-uimage
<Redria> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053675/
<somsip> Redria: InnoDB: Error: space header page consists of zero bytes in data file ./ibdata1
<somsip> Redria: it gets messy now. Have a look in /etc/mysql/my.cnf and check for where datadir points to. Usually /var/lib/mysql
<Redria> somsip: Am I to run the command /ibdata1
<Redria> ?
<somsip> Redria: no, it's a data file that looks like it's missing, corrupt or empty
<Redria> somsip: so 'less my.cnf' ?
<somsip> Redria: yes, looking for 'datadir = /var/lib/mysql'
<npranav> somsip: i found it, but did not understand.. thanks time for understanding now.. :)
<WardL> Hello. I am having problems with my Broadcom wifi (What a surprise...). I have tried various tutorials, accepted answers on askubuntu, ... - Nothing helps. I am now reading through http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr .
<WardL> I have problems understanding the accpeted answer, especially the 2nd step.
<WardL> It says that he "cross checked the files there with my hard disk installation's version of the same folder. "
<Redria> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12053693/ I see it up there.
<WardL> Does he mean he checked the files on his hard drive against the files on a live cd?
<WardL> If yes: is what he does safe, i.e. removing files that are not present on the live cd?
<somsip> Redria: okay, so you now need to do some data recovery so this is getting more mysql than ubuntu. If you search for "InnoDB: Error: space header page consists of zero bytes in data file./ibdata1" you'll get some pointers like http://is.gd/KJIs1J that may help, but I can't walk you through this any further. So #mysql may be able to help more
<Redria> somsip: Thank you very very much for the help =D
<somsip> Redria: no problem. That one offers a solution, but best to read around the other search results to get an idea of what may be involved. Good luck
<nobunga> can i get some help installing a tor broweser
<nobunga> browser*
<nobunga> please
<wileee> nobunga, Install from tor.
<nobunga> i did but it wont launch
<wileee> nobunga, Not really a supported issue, but unpack and hit the tor icon
<nobunga> just says "Tor unexpectedly exited
<nobunga> i keep getting a startup screen that says restart tor
<nobunga> your right. i should bug ppl in the tor channel
<atralheaven_> Hi, I don't want a client who is connected to server with openvpn be able to send spam emails from my vps useing their vpn connection, but I need server to be able to send emails "only to my email" (for some reports about logs etc) what can I do for it?
<Hiigaran> somsip: Redria here, name was taken and had to change. MySQL guys aren't active :(
<TravisTheNavi> I need a usb writing tool. Any suggestions?
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: dd :)
<somsip> Hiigaran: well, it's pretty much like in that link I sent you. You may be able to recover the tables, you may not. And the steps to try that are explained in the link/
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi:  it's command line but works well for making a bootable USB or otherwise transferring blocks of data from one place to another
<TravisTheNavi> I've used dd before, but I forgot how. Last time I had someone walk me through it
<TravisTheNavi> I need to make a bootable USB
<TJ-> atralheaven_: You'd have to restrict the user from running any process that connects to a remote TCP port 25 (SMTP) or 587 (ESMTPS)
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: basics are it has if=input.iso of=/dev/sdX where X is your particular partition you want to move it to then it has bs=4M to tell it to use 4M cache before writing out to disk
<TravisTheNavi> so "dd if=input.iso of=/dev/sd1 bs=4M"?
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: can use lsblk to see your partitions
<TJ-> TravisTheNavi: typically I'd do "sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdZ bs=100M oflag=direct,dsync iflag=fullblock conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<Hiigaran> somsip: You had sent me a link? I did not see it, would you mind resending?
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: typically sda or sdb or something not sure about sd1
<TravisTheNavi> yeah sda my bad lol
<TravisTheNavi> TJ-, Thanks, I'll try that
<wafflejock> TravisTheNavi: yeah be absolutely sure you have the right drive though
<wafflejock> or you're gonna have a bad time
<somsip> Hiigaran: http://webdevelopmentscripts.com/23-solved-innodb-error-space-header-page-consists-of-zero-bytes-xampp
<TravisTheNavi> I have a live usb of Ubuntu on hand anyway
<TravisTheNavi> Just in case things go sour, I can reinstall.
<TJ-> TravisTheNavi: all those extra flags make sure the input and output stay in sync (data doesn't just pile up in memory cache) and is flushed to the device correctly
<wafflejock> atralheaven_: I'm not familiar with the details on this but can maybe configure iptables to only allow outgoing to your mail server on SMTP and restrict your mail server so it doesn't allow any outbound anonymous SMTP (probably already configured)
<TJ-> TravisTheNavi: Id you want a progress meter as well then "cat /path/to/image.iso | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdZ bs=100M oflag=direct,dsync iflag=fullblock conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<shine_> I found a major bug in ubuntu ...
<shine_> what do I do?
<TJ-> !bugs | shine
<ubottu> shine: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<shine_> And it does effect every single computer
<wafflejock> shine_: have you explained the issue in ubuntu forums or elsewhere?
<shine_> well the package is ubuntu itself - dunno what you call it except a "bug". Maybe "seriously undesirable behavior"? But that is a bug by very definition isn't it?
<shine_> When the power button is pressed (not held down, simply pressed and released) a small window containing tiles appears (to shut down, restart or suspend). If this is allowed to time out the computer will shut down - in other words, the action chosen for after the time out is to shut down (as opposed to any other action). If programs are running they will be shut down as a result; and, as a result of this, it is possible that data may be
<shine_> lost (at the very least, state is lost). Therefore, it is a "bug". The appropriate (or, desirable) action upon timeout would be for the shutdown to be canceled - thus returning the user to an unaffected state and eliminating the possiblity of data loss.
<shine_> That's what I got
<wafflejock> shine_: not necessarily what you want isn't what everyone wants
<TJ-> shine_: Doesn't affect me ... sounds like something specific to the desktop environment, probably Unity for default installs
<wafflejock> shine_: bugs aren't feature requests or improvements or suggestions typically though they do often get filed in the same systme
<muppis> I can boot 14.04 to recovery console, but if I continue there it hangs to Starting system logging daemon and it starts print nonsense to console like corrupted (caused by a power failure) init script. Which package I need reinstall to rule that out?
<Hiigaran> somsip: Question, is it safe to assume that since MySQL is not currently running that services that are still running do not use MySQL?
<wafflejock> shine_: bugs are the system advertises it does XYZ if I give it valid input but it doesn't do it
<wafflejock> shine_: or really the original "bug" was a moth in the machine messing up the works
<Hiigaran> somsip: And if that is the case, perhaps it would be easier to simply purge it and rebuild it from scratch?
<somsip> Hiigaran: no, they will only report an error and software that plays nice should catch that and log it, not crash
<shine_> so is it "safer" for everyone to default to the original, unchanged state before the power button was pressed - or to go ahead and shut down?
<somsip> Hiigaran: I would usually say a rebuild is a last resort if all else fails. Try to recover first
<wafflejock> shine_: worth searching launchpad or using that link above about how to submit issues to see if someone has already posted this and you can add your voice or if it's a new feature request  or change in behavior you believe would benefit all desktop users
<wafflejock> er at least a big group
<TJ-> shine_: data loss is certainly a bug - if it is the default Ubuntu then report the bug against the "unity" package initially... bug triage will assign it to a more specific if required
<wileee> shine_, You have a subjective opinion, like all are, no real data of proof, and really weak rhetoric, nothing supporting it.
<rsmarshall> hey all, i cleared up loads of files but the disk says it's still full
<rsmarshall> how do i free the space?
<wafflejock> TJ-: well it's potential data loss in the case you shut down your system in some particular way it sounds like, still worth noting somewhere if it's not already addressed but doesn't sound like a straight bug perse to me
<shine_> I suppose I'm looking at it from a "safety" standpoint. There could be the situation where the person hit the button by accident as well as fails to catch the thing before it times out. In those, rare, cases, it would be safer to no do anything than to proceed with a shutdown. Besides, the guy who really wants to shut down is not harmed by having to push the power button a second time. The guy who didn't want to lose hours worth of work
<shine_> is.
<wileee> rsmarshall, Do you have a boot partition?
<somsip> shine_: which is reasonable to a point. So report it, as suggested.
<TJ-> wafflejock: if processes are KILLed if they don't respond to TERM and therefore lose data, that is 100% a bug, if the user hasn't confirmed the shutdown action
<wileee> shine_, YOU can assign the button to do nothing.
<rsmarshall> wileee erm i guess so, it's a standard ubuntu 14.04 install. A magento site was creating tons of sessions
<rsmarshall> I cleared them out and df -h still shows /dev/vda1 full
<wileee> rsmarshall, Check how full it is.
<matthew> SSS
<rsmarshall> it shows /dev/vda1 is 100% even though i cleared all the sessions out
<TJ-> rsmarshall: some process still has file descriptors open to those files, so they have been unlinked but not deleted
<wileee> rsmarshall, the boot partition is not sessions, persay, it is the boot and kernels
<shine_> Yeah, I'll put it out there. I feel pretty strong about it bc it just happened to me. I lost days worth of internet research (opened in tabs, that, no I didn't want to save just yet) as well as a vidoe which place I lost (ie: where in the ounter the vid was). Thank goodness I didn't have libre writer open with work in it (like I did earlier today).
<nobunga> what would i type to install the tor browser in terminal?
<somsip> shine_: fine, but now you're just clogging the channel up with opinions. Just report it
<wileee> !tor | nobunga
<ubottu> nobunga: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rsmarshall> TJ- so reboot?
<muppis> I can boot 14.04 to recovery console, but if I continue there it hangs to Starting system logging daemon and it starts print nonsense to console like corrupted (caused by a power failure) init script. Which package I need reinstall to rule that out?
<TJ-> rsmarshall: no... identify the process and close / restart it
<rsmarshall> wileee yeah but in this case I've cleared a load of magento session files so they must be kept somewhere or the system thinks they are there
<rsmarshall> TJ- any idea how i find which one it is?
<TJ-> rsmarshall: "sudo ls -l /proc/[1-9]*/fd/ | grep '(deleted)' | grep SOME_FILENAME_YOU_KNOW_HERE"
<rsmarshall> it would be sess* for filename i guess
<rsmarshall> but it's not finding anything
<rsmarshall> ls -la
<rsmarshall> oops ;) lol
<muppis> rsmarshall, don't put the asterisk at the end if you define partial filename for grep.
<TJ-> rsmarshall: try search for part of the path leading to the file(s)
<rsmarshall> nothing in either
<wileee> rsmarshall, I know nothing about magneto, about 99% of these full HD scenarios are a full boot partition, is why I asked, you have better help than I on this as of now.
<rsmarshall> ok thanks wileee
<wileee> np
<TJ-> rsmarshall: Stop and restart the controlling process is going to release unlinked files.
<rsmarshall> TJ- Yeah, it's just finding that.
<TJ-> rsmarshall: if you can do that, then re-check with 'df' see if that's helped to begin with. Also, are you sure the files deleted were not zero-length ?
<rsmarshall> TJ- not sure, why?
<TJ-> rsmarshall: well, if they were they would only use up inodes not space, and therefore deleting them wouldn't free space... which means you'd need to look elsewhere for the culprit
<rsmarshall> ah
<shine_> Where is the actual, concrete, place to report a bug for "ubuntu" - in particular? Not the how to page, not the main page of the bug reprt site, the actual place where you're gonna start writing one? The don't make it easy - that's for sure.
<rsmarshall> I rebooted ;)
<rsmarshall> it cleared them lol
<rsmarshall> I think the site is getting crawled a lot
<rsmarshall> so will have to check access logs
<TJ-> shine_: From the PC: "ubuntu-bug <package-name>"
<shine_> TJ-: There is no internet site? Cause this does not involve any specific package. It has to do with the o/s
<wafflejock> shine_ in the reporting page they have a section Filing a general bug against no particular package
<wafflejock> just leave off the package name
<TJ-> shine_: Alternative, the "Report a Bug" link at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/  (top-right of page)
<wafflejock> you should get some prompts to fill in
<shine_> So are we talking about issuing this in a terminal?
<TJ-> shine_: I've already told you, if you're using default Ubuntu it is the "unity" package. It oes *not* affect the entire operating system
<shine_> TJ-: perfect. ty
<TJ-> shine_: it doesn't affect my PCs with KDE, it doesn't affect any of my servers
<rsmarshall> so how would i have the inodes cleared up when files are deleted?
<rsmarshall> as there is a deletion cron that runs to clear old sessions, but if some are 0 byte files, that must be the issue
<TJ-> rsmarshall: Linux doesn't delete space or inodes allocated to files until the last process with a file descriptor to the file closes.
<shine_> TJ-: and that brings me to the "how to report a bug" howto wich is the reason I asked the question here (so I could do this and get it over wtih).
<rsmarshall> TJ- ah ok, i'll have to look into what process that is
<shine_> it's ok man. just tired. I can figure it out. just didn't expect to go through hurdles over it
<shine_> (not you "hurdles" the system in place "hurdles")
<TJ-> shine_: That page has the section "Reporting non-crash hardware and desktop application bugs" which clearly shows using "ubuntu-bug".. it also has a section "Filing a general bug against no particular package"
<wafflejock> shine yeah just running ubuntu-bug seems the easiest way, since it is localized to unity you could point it at unity package as well, you'll have to register on launchpad to actually submit but they don't want to have a flurry of anonymous reports I'm sure
<wafflejock> shine_: after using ubuntu_bug and signing in it has a few extra questions to describe the scenario
<wafflejock> ubuntu-bug*
<shine_> wafflejock: in a terminal?
<wafflejock> shine_: yeah that works
<shine_> kk
<TJ-> shine_: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Because I've just found a bug reporting the exact *opposite* of what you're complaining about
<TJ-> bug #1256703
<ubottu> bug 1256703 in Unity "Shutdown dialog doesn't shutdown automatically after given time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256703
<shine_> Says I need to specify a package then closes. There is not package (not that I have the ability, time, or patience to understand) that's involved here
<TJ-> shine_: How many times do I have to tell you!? The package is "unity"
<shine_> It's when I select "other" that this happens <--- that's another "bug" and in the but reporting system (ironic)
<Dfg_> Hi I am trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 desktop from USB. But stuck with login screen. After entering username as ubuntu and password as blank it comes back to the login screen.
<Dfg_> Pls anybody help. Stuck with live USB login screen loop.
<shine_> what a mess: ubuntu-bug unity ... launches apport, which does some "collecting" (irrelevant in my case) then asks a question about graphics, I say "no" then it configs some predetermined stuff to "send", I "send" and it launches a blank browser window that never goes anywhere.
<shine_> seriously?
<wafflejock> Dfg_: pretty sure you need to have a password you can choose automatic login though, personally I don't do that since I just leave my keyring without a password and use my regular password to unlock the system
<wafflejock> shine_: works here when it launches the browser brought me to launchpad to get the rest of the details
<shine_> I'm on launchpad and logged in but can not identify a link to "report" a bug
<TJ-> Dfg_: are you talking about whilst using the Desktop Live ISO and "Try Ubuntu", or after the installed system boots?
<wafflejock> shine_: also not having any idea about your system hardware or software configuration makes reproducing most issues very difficult so the scan first makes sense for 99% of people using this tool, less for them to do themselves
<Dfg_> @wafflejock this is live USB.
<shine_> maybe it doesn't like chrome. Idk. I got replaced firefox w/ chrom when flash stopped working and became a security issue. Chasing my tail here.
<wafflejock> Dfg_: ah okay I misunderstood
<Dfg_> @wafflejock why shud we need password for live USB??
<TJ-> Dfg_: "Try Ubuntu' should never give a log-in screen, it logs in automatically as the "ubuntu" user
<wafflejock> Dfg_:  using chrome as my primary here too
<Dfg_> @TJ try ubuntu
<shine_> wafflejock: Oh, I get it. Just is a different sitch for me. That stuff would truly be irrelevant for what I'm delaing with.
<TJ-> Dfg_: Sounds like possible corruption on the USB... did you check the hash to ensure the image isn't corrupted?
<shine_> however they have the server set up its : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Dfg_> @TJ-  I chose try Ubuntu option
<shine_> back to the stinkin howto - grrrrrr!
<theJian> Is there any good IRC client worth trying?
<wafflejock> shine_: yup, with regard to after you're in I think they must have disabled launchpads regular ability to just submit bugs since they probably get a lot that don't include system details if they don't force people through the ubuntu-bug program, not sure what the issue is when it launches the blank window though that's a huge bummer
<TJ-> shine_: the information collected locally is very important, since the behaviour you describe is *not* the default and therefore is probably induced by some other packages or custom configuration. Without collecting additional information the bug won't have enough information to act on
<shine_> well, stuff like this forces good people to not do the right thing (report the bug) when it becomes too much of a burden. Then other's may be effected longer.
<TJ-> Dfg_: When the USB image boot's there is usually an option to "check image" ( or CD?) - I'd suggest doing that to be sure the image on the USB appears to be valid
<Dfg_> Ubuntu live USB login loop. Any help??
<ikonia> repeating the same thing over doesn't help
<ikonia> so please stop
<shine_> What's the developer channel? maybe they can advise me base on my particular case. Otherwise it's post on ask ubuntu or in the forum which I don't feel would be right or effective.
<shine_> I'm not asking a question here - I'm making a statement. "Here's what happense in a particular situation and it ought not to be"
<ikonia> the developer channel is not for support
<ikonia> logging the bug is the correct way to communicate the problem to the development teams
<theJian> Which irc clients you guys use? I need recommanded. thx.
<wafflejock> shine_: well phrased as a question I do A, B, C I expect my system to do Y but it does Z, why would this be? or is there a way to fix this behavior? is this the default behavior and if so why?
<wafflejock> theJian: no polling in here try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support conversation (on a sidenote hexchat or pidgin work well)
<TJ-> shine_: which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<theJian> wafflejock: Thx
<TJ-> Comment #3 in this thread suggests the timed-out shutdown behaviour was the default in 12.04 Precise, but subsequently that default was changed for 13.04 onwards from what I've read. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020630.  A system upgraded from 12.04 to later versions may inherit the setting in the user's configuration
<TJ-> Hmmm, I knew I had a question this morning! Xorg server - how to execute a command when the X server starts (already got it working via /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but that only runs when a user logs in. I need the process to run as soon as the X server starts, when the greeter is up, but *not* require a specific DM (as in, not specific to lightdm)
<Sporter> Hello, after I install Ubuntu I get the black screen problem. I googled and was able to boot after editing something in the grub menu but the resolution is low and stretched. What else do I need to edit so that the resolution will be right? thx
<Mathisen> Sporter what graphic card do you have ?
<Sporter> ati...
<Sporter> radio hd 6480g
<Sporter> *radeon
<Guest5445> have anybody in here
<gott3rfunk3n83> have somebody
<gott3rfunk3n83> Guest5445
<Mathisen> Sporter maybe this works 1. sudo apt-get purge 'fglrx*  2. sudo update-alternatives --remove-all x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf   3. sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<asteriskATmarmuD> I'm looking for a service to list the contents of a directory at least with mtime (size would be nice) - any hints, I'd like to safe some time and not start from scratch
<gott3rfunk3n83> ls
<asteriskATmarmuD> gott3rfunk3n83: I need a service listening for connections, perhaps on a local socket. need to trigger that via a webservice (shich has not the sufficient rights to ll anything)
<Sporter> I'll try that and will come back
<akik> oh snap. shine_ left
<akik> i maybe found a solution to his problem: /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<TJ-> akik: it's more sophisticated that that; there's user config values that control behaviour of the dialog, but it depends on Ubuntu release, which that user wouldn't share with us
<gott3rfunk3n83> Something on a remote pc?
<gott3rfunk3n83> ssh?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Ubuntu desktop sharing
<TJ-> asteriskATmarmuD: isn't that what apache's mod_autoindex does?
<rethus> In which package is opensnoop ?
<TJ-> rethus: That's an OS X application
<wileee> rethus, THe name and ubuntu on the web has info
<TJ-> rethus: On Linux you could use inotify or "strace -e trace=file"
<Sporter> I'm back, who was the one who told me to reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx ??
<rethus> TJ: thank you
<TJ-> rethus: for command-line, there's tools like inotfywatch and inotifywait
<Sporter> His name started with M but I don't remember who it was
<Alina-malina> i dont understand guys who login to IRC with 2 nicknames from same ip address at the same time? This guy of bomberman logs in under bomberman and bomberman_ nicknames and abusing me from time to time, some crazy russian, beware.
<wileee> Alina-malina, having at least two has you still logged in on a saved name, not a generic
<wileee> anyone can be blocked, and your pm as well
<Mathisen> Sporter
<Alina-malina> wileee, yes, but when the one is abusing like under diff. nicknames like this bomberman, bomberman_, bomberman2,...... this is annoying
<Sporter> Mathisen, that command warns be 55 pkgs will be removed. Is it safe to continue? (I haven't pressed enter yet)
<Sporter> *warns me
<wileee> Alina-malina, Sure, I'm sorry to see this happen, but it is the net and irc, and you have tools.
<Mathisen> Sporter it should be safe yes
<Alina-malina> wileee, yes i already report abuse on his ip address
<Alina-malina> wileee, well i am telling this here, becase he is resident of this channel
<wileee> never seen them, there are 1679 people idling
<wileee> any way best of luck it's sounds like a bummer
<Sporter> Mathisen, in case this doesn't work, I'll still be able to boot using nomodeset option, RIGHT?
<Mathisen> Sporter you should be able to boot yes, but if something goes realy wrong you will need to reinstall drivers
<Mathisen> Sporter you can folow this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Sporter> Mathisen, that works, but brings about other problems like not being able to adjust brightness, ramdom brightness changes and so on, which I think are worse because I use the computer in a dark room. That's why I'm trying to fix this without installing the amd drivers
<Mathisen> Sporter System Settings->Brightness and Lock
<julianhernal> hi
<Mathisen> if you are in a gui that it is
<Sporter> I'll restart now
<Sporter> ok, I didn't work. I got the same blackscreen. I'm again in nomodeset option but this time I have another problem. I Can't Move the Mouse.
<Sporter> *it didn't
<Sporter> I'm using hexchat. How do I scroll up/down to see previous messages without using the mouse?
<wileee> Sporter, You might do a reboot, may just be a fluke.
<al2o3-cr> Sporter: page up/page down
<Sporter> I just rebooted wileee
<Sporter> al2o3-cr, doesn't work
<wileee> Sporter, Twice?
<Sporter> wileee, ok let's restart again...
<Sporter> Rebooted and I still can't move the mouse
<Sporter> Mathisen, is there anyway to revert what we did so that I can at least move the mouse again?
<Mathisen> Sporter sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<Sporter> that will install the ati ddriver, but will it restore my mouse?
<Mathisen> Sporter to be honest i dont understand why your mouse stoped working :(
<Sporter> ok I'll install the driver and reboot
<georgi> I'm create very good encrypt software.Where I sell it?
<Sporter> I was able to boot normally and screen res is ok, but still can't move the mouse. Any ideas?
<jojome> clear
<zaggynl> I'm getting these odd ata messages in dmesg, is my SSD dying? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=f7B3tJVG
<blaman2> yup
<TJ-> zaggynl: possibly. "ata4.00: configured for PIO4" suggests the controller can't select UDMA mode ... check cables, check SMART report
<jose__> hi
<zaggynl> thanks TJ-
<zaggynl> MART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<zaggynl> cabling hasn't changed
<zaggynl> might be a bit dusty
<TJ-> zaggynl: has anything changed recently on that PC, hardware-wise? Has it been knocked/dropped/kicked ?
<zaggynl> TJ-: not that I'm aware of
<zaggynl> I
<TJ-> zaggynl: always worth blowing out the dust and reseating connectors when this kind of thing happens... could be condensation/dust on some contacts... reseating will usually create better contact again
<zaggynl> I'll leave a post at crucial forum thread of this SSD
<zaggynl> and a good cleaning never hurts
<x4w3> zaggynl:  change your sata port in motherboard
<x4w3> your sdd is using ata like slow hardrive, maybe you need to change your udev rules
<TJ-> zaggynl:  I've seen this kind of issue when the motherboard's firmware/BIOS settings get reset/changed by glitches, and adopt random/default values.. check the controller is enabled for AHCI for example (('d assume all SSDs use AHCI now)
<x4w3> and restart initfs
<zaggynl> thanks, will put it on my todo list when I get home
<x4w3> and check bios for ur sata :P
<x4w3> todo list? :P
<zaggynl> im at work, remoted to home pc
<x4w3> are u spanish¿?
<zaggynl> no im dutch
<oal> I bought a 3TB disk and partitioned 1TB for Windows and 2TB ntfs for file storage. Now that I try to open the 2TB partition in the file manger in Ubuntu, I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/BpAioaa.png
<oal> I did a normal shutdown from Windows. No hibernation or anything
<zaggynl> oal: try a chkdsk from windows, shutdown and then try opening in ubuntu file manager again
<TJ-> oal: If Windows is set to fastboot, then it only hibernates when its shutdown, which causes problems since the file-system wasn't left in a consistent state.
<monkwitdafunk> ubuntu 14.04.2 is not compatable with my 2008 amibios hardware
<monkwitdafunk> precise was such a joy to have
<zaggynl> what about ubuntu 14.04.3?
<monkwitdafunk> where is the ubuntu hardware recommendations?
<zhangbad> hi
<DDR> Hello, all. I recently hosed my grub installation (rhymes with "wren"), and after reinstallation I am having trouble entering the passphrase for cryptswap1.
<DDR> in /etc/default/grub, when GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", I get a graphical prompt during boot - but I can't enter any text in it! The keyboard is still responsive, since I can ctrl-alt-f1 and such.
<TJ-> DDR: there is no passphrase for cryptswap, it is generated at random each start
<DDR> So, I set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet", but now it doesn't ask me for a passphrase - it just stops with a message along the lines of 'starting crypto service...'
<DDR> The blue dots keep moving on the loading screen, but it never starts the service and never boots.
<DDR> Booting into recovery mode bypasses the prompt alltogether, and seems to work fine, but it's such a hacky solution.
<TJ-> DDR: "/etc/crypttab" usually contains something similar to this, pointing to the device being used for swap: "cryptswap1 /dev/sda4 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<DDR> Indeed, TJ-, it does.
<TJ-> DDR:  You'll get a lot more detail if you boot the regular desktop entry with "text debug" and remove "quiet splash" - you'll get a text-mode start (no GUI) as a regular user, with all the kernel/startup messages displayed.
<DDR> I'll give it a shot. brb
<oal> zaggynl, TJ-, I'll try that. Thank you!
<zaggynl> I have win10 on dual boot and only noticed this when I didn't do a normal shut down, not sure about win8
<abb0> anyone around at this hour?
<zaggynl> abb0: this hour? it's morning here
<abb0> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<abb0> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<abb0> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<abb0> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<baizon> !ask | abb0
<ubottu> abb0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abb0> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<abb0> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<zaggynl> hey we just had someone ask that too
<zaggynl> What windows version are you on abb0 ?
<k1l> turn off the windows "spped up reboot" option to make it unmount the ntfs partitions properly
<abb0> sorry didnt realize it'd not paste on one line
<abb0> but im not on windows anymore atm
<abb0> lolz
<abb0> but i had switched like few weeks ago
<abb0> thats a secondary hdd my ssd is my main hdd
<k1l> abb0: zaggynl see this first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<abb0> i just couldnt get my hdd mounted and was being helped earlier but got it to spit out that error
<abb0> okie i will ty
<k1l> abb0: you can force the mount but it is possible data loss and will be the same issue again after you booted to windows. so turn off the windows fast reboot thing for that disk inside windows
<k1l> http://itsfoss.com/solve-ntfs-mount-problem-ubuntu-windows-8-dual-boot/
<DDR> TJ-: Verbose text didn't work, although it was very verbose. Here is the output. http://70.79.45.137/IMG_20150811_021836.jpg
<abb0> so ill have to install windows to fix it seems like eh
<abb0> lol
<DDR> http://70.79.45.137/IMG_20150811_021836-small.jpg might be easier loaded.
<k1l> abb0: no, you can fix that like said in the answer. its just that windows would undo the fix if it would get booted again
<TJ-> DDR: I was about to say!
<zaggynl> thanks k1l
<TJ-> DDR: depending on where the boot fails, it may have saved to /var/log/boot.log and /var/log/dmesg respectively - needs a writeable rootfs mount for that
<TJ-> DDR: I see you have systemd there... so binary logs, so you'll need to use the systemd tooling to re-textify them
<DDR> All I have is "Starting Cryptography Setup for cryptswap1..." and then a bunch of seemingly-unrelated stuff after that which goes away if I tap the arrow keys twice.
<sufiyaan> #ubuntu
<sufiyaan> anybody here
<DDR> OK. It's getting late, so I'll have to do that next week.
<TJ-> DDR: the last message is networking.service ... could the network be stuck waiting?
<sufiyaan> need little help.. any experts
<DDR> It's possible, but unlikely. I think it's an out-of-sync message.
<k1l> !details | sufiyaan
<ubottu> sufiyaan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DDR> It goes away if I toggle between that and the loader with my arrow keys.
<DDR> Uh, between 'text' and 'splash screen' loader with my arrow keys.
<k1l> sufiyaan: keep it in here please
<sufiyaan> ok
<sufiyaan> i am kinda new so
<sufiyaan> whats pastebin
<k1l> !paste | sufiyaan
<ubottu> sufiyaan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<misho_> how can i change charset to 1251 Cyrillic here in hexchat
<oal> TJ-, thank you, disabling fast boot in Windows worked. Now I can access my 2TB partition from Ubuntu!
<abb0> k1l: what would YOU do if in my shoes, install windows to disable the feature or just use ntfsfix lolz, i respect that it will be your personal opinion and not advice. :)
<abb0> im sitting here mad i didnt dual boot from the start just to ensure i had zer0 issues
<k1l> abb0: use the fix without the need to reinstall windows
<DDR> abb0: If it's any consolation, I installed windows 10 and broke grub.
<IceBot3000> Might want to think twice before using Windows 10, it doesn't respect privacy in regards to searching etc. A lot of changes are designed to capture user data.
<DDR> I know. I'm only using it to run a few games I can't emulate on linux.
<DDR> I also disabled a lot of the capture on 10, but I expect "not all".
<IceBot3000> It's been found to send traffic to Microsoft even with privacy options switched on
<DDR> Yeah. I don't trust it.
<IceBot3000> See: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10037753
<ikonia> not really interesting in your microsoft discussion in this channel please
<ikonia> ##windows would probably be better for that discussion
<IceBot3000> It's the way Operating Systems are going, the consumer is the product :(
<IceBot3000> ikonia: Thanks for your input...
<sufiyaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054552/
<sufiyaan> guys i need help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054552/
<wiredfool> I'm running xubuntu 14.04lts on a laptop, using setxkbmap to remap control to caps. Everytime I plugin or remove a usb hid device, like an external keyboard or yubikey, the keyboard loses my control mapping. I'm trying to use the udev system to run the command on any ID_KEYBOARD event, but it looks like it's running in the root context, not in the xserver user's context
<EriC^^> maybe have it run a script as your user
<EriC^^> that checks if x is running and then runs setxkbmap
<wiredfool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054580/
<k1l> sufiyaan: use "gparted", its a gui program. then choose the sdb(the usb hdd) in the right handside and then start with making a new partitiontable.
<kes0> sufiyaan: Have you remove all partitions on the tisk?
<kes0> disk
<sufiyaan> ya
<kes0> Yea start there =P
<sufiyaan> i there is no partition it says
<wiredfool> EriC^^: how can I find if my user is on the console?
<sufiyaan> when i try to create partition i get input output error
<wiredfool> or maybe just set the DISPLAY to :0.0 and if it works it works
<EriC^^> you could do if pgrep X; then <command> fi
<EriC^^> DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option -option 'ctrl:nocaps' -option 'altwin:left_meta_win'
<minimec> sufiyaan: k1l has the firght idea: Choose the harddisk in gparted and ">Device>Create Partition Table..." in the menu. You'll get a new empty partition table. then start to create new partitions.
<EriC^^> wiredfool: try to run it as the user, su <user> - DISPLAY=:0 .....
<wiredfool> maybe set XAUTHORITY too
<sufiyaan_> sorry got disconnected..
<abb0> ikonia: idc.
<sufiyaan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054552/
<minimec> sufiyaan: k1l has the firght idea: Choose the harddisk in gparted and ">Device>Create Partition Table..." in the menu. You'll get a new empty partition table. then start to create new partitions.
<wiredfool> \O/
<wiredfool> thanks EriC^^. working now
<ikonia> abb0: ?
<wiredfool> ok, maybe rejoiced too fast
<LordDragon> hey all. any way to change scrolling speed? i am reading up on xinput, but none of the parameters im changing have any effect
<EriC^^> LordDragon: type xinput list-props 14
<EriC^^> and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> 14 or whatever name your touchpad has
<LordDragon> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054733/
<EriC^^> LordDragon: on mine changing the scrolling distance changes it
<LordDragon> hmm ok. why are there 3 values? which do i change?
<EriC^^> i dont know, this is mine Synaptics Scrolling Distance (277):	121, 121
<EriC^^> try changing all 3 to 100,100,100
<EriC^^> see what happens
<EriC^^> did you try changing this? Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (293):	10
<LordDragon> yes. no effect
<LordDragon> its very odd
<LordDragon> when i change that scrolling distance parameter, it gets worse
<LordDragon> as the numbers go up, the scrolling goes slower and slower until it doesnt move at all
<LordDragon> the default is 1, 1, 1
<EriC^^> LordDragon: try negative numbers maybe
<LordDragon> that switches scrolling direction
<EriC^^> does it take a decimal number? worth a shot
<LordDragon> nope. it doesnt
<BotchlaB> I'm using the following strftime string in Lubuntu 14.04 LTS's panel for the clock, "%a, %e %b %Y, %H:%M:%S %p", however, the AM/PM isn't showing at the end. I thought that is what %p did?
<LordDragon> EriC^^: thanks for your help. ill mess with this more later
<EriC^^> LordDragon: ok, no problem
<Sunny_> Hello. Installed fresh ububtu 15.04. Stuck with login loop. Tried authority, new user etc . Any help would be appreciate.
<kwak1> hi all, looking for some help with networking with ubuntu. I have a wifi access point linked to a router via ethernet powerline adapters, need to find the IP of the access point so I can edit its settings. Running 14 LTS but I doubt terminal commands have changed for networking.
<EriC^^> Sunny_: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<BotchlaB> In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Lubuntu flavor) is there a system-wide setting for AM/PM time format? No matter what I do to the panel, it still keeps showing 13:00 instead of 1:00 PM.
<Sunny_> @Eric^^ I got a big file
<EriC^^> did you get a link?
<Sunny_> @Eric^^ what link??
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ are you there??
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  open dconf-editor, use ctrl-f to find the setting you need
<EriC^^> Sunny_: did you type the whole command? with | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<BotchlaB> MonkeyDust, let me try.
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ http://termbin.com/tqry
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  maybe lubuntu gconf-editor
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  maybe lubuntu uses gconf-editor*
<BotchlaB> MonkeyDust: Heh, I see. I had to apt-get install the other one, I'll just remove it.
<BotchlaB> Great, now I have to find the clock settings.
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ did u get it??
<EriC^^> Sunny_: type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> yes
<Sunny_> @EriC^^  hrrp://termbin.com/r6z1
<EriC^^> Sunny_: what do you get when you type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ http:// termbin.com/r6z1
<EriC^^> try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<dutt> Hi, we're going through some hardware and a server running openssl is running 1.0.1f, which is heartbleed-affected right? but isn't there a newer package for LTS? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/openssl
<k1l> dutt: ubuntu doesnt increase the version number but it patches the "old" versions with the security patches
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ driver:amd64-microcode - distro non free
<k1l> dutt: so be sure to have all the proper updates installed that come from the official ubuntu repos
<Kanpirila_> Does anyone here set their cursor size bigger than normal? does changing the size work for you?
<dutt> k1l, aha. thanks
<k1l> dutt: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0160.html
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ did u get it
<EriC^^> Sunny_: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<mrtakdeniz> hey there
<dutt> k1l, ah, thanks. do they backport the security fixes to 1.0.1f or just call 1.0.1g 1.0.1f?
<mrtakdeniz> i just want to ask
<mrtakdeniz> i'm using webserver on my localhost, (nginx)
<mrtakdeniz> i need to set my permission 777 to run my web script, because it needs file permissions
<mrtakdeniz> if i set ownership of file www-data, works good
<mrtakdeniz> but if i set ownership www-data, i can't edit files
<k1l> dutt: it gets backported to the version that is actualy used
<mrtakdeniz> and if i set ownership to my username, i can edit, but script can't
<mrtakdeniz> what is the correct way to do it?
<mrtakdeniz> create a new usergroup ?
<IceBot3000> mrtakdeniz: Either add your username to the www-data group, or add a new group with both users in
<dutt> k1l, alright. thanks a lot for the help
<mrtakdeniz> IceBot3000, if I add my username to www-data , anything broke?
<k1l> dutt: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.15/changelog
<mrtakdeniz> I mean is it ok to change my user group?
<IceBot3000> Your user can be in multiple groups
<mrtakdeniz> IceBot3000, usermod?
<mrtakdeniz> sudo usermod -a -G group username ok?
<IceBot3000> No idea, I just use the GUI
<mrtakdeniz> oh, ok :) thanks IceBot3000
<mrtakdeniz> and another question
<mrtakdeniz> what should i do? chown -R :usergroup or chown -R www-data:usergroup?
<Sunny_> @EricC^^ I am unable get the link for this cmd
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ I get this on my terminal driver: amd64-microcode - distro non-free
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ is it OK??
<NetworkingPro> hm everyone
<NetworkingPro> *gm
<NetworkingPro> err, did it the non linux way
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ are you there??
<NetworkingPro> s/hm/gm
 * NetworkingPro feels pleased with himself.
<EriC^^> Sunny_: ok
<EriC^^> Sunny_: does it mention anything about fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ No
<Kai> Google is dead
<Kai> Long live Alphabet
<k1l> Kai: that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<Kai> kk k1l
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Kai> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Kai
<Sunny_> @EriC^^ still there??
<EriC^^> Sunny_: try sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
 * RaffOutRoud wonders how much these international texts are costing him.
<chrisss123456> hi! i'm trying to run calendar-app on 15.04 but it seems to come up with the following errors: http://pastebin.com/5dv6aD6x and this is just on running it to begin with. no one else seems to have this problem, as far as i know. any help?
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ still the same problem. Installed fglrx updates.
<EriC^^> Sunny_: did you try to restart?
<chrisss123456> anyone use calendar-app? i'm trying to run it on 15.04 but it seems to come up with the following errors: http://pastebin.com/5dv6aD6x and this is just on running it to begin with. no one else seems to have this problem, as far as i know. any help?
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ yes of course
<EriC^^> Sunny_: ok, type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<jochem_> hey
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ yes dine.
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ still same problem
<EriC^^> Sunny_: try sudo apt-get install fglrx , maybe
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ tired already
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ sorry tried
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ any other suggestions??
<Sunny_> ;EriC^^ it is already installed
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ did that. Still does not work
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ still there??
<EriC^^> Sunny_: yeah
<EriC^^> Sunny_: try cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 999
<EriC^^> Sunny_: try cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<TenFingersOfBang> nein nein nein
<Sunny_> :EriC^^ cat what??
<MonkeyDust> Sunny_  simply copy/paste that line in a terminal
<jacobzladdr> ubuntu won't boot into grub?
<jacobzladdr> i tried holding shift on boot
<EriC^^> Sunny_: cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<jacobzladdr> ihave an asus
<EriC^^> try esc maybe, if you're using grub1
<MonkeyDust> jacobzladdr  try holing esc, if shift doesnt work
<jacobzladdr> i put eufi into legacy mode
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  was faster
<chrisss123456> anyone use calendar-app? i'm trying to run it on 15.04 but it seems to come up with the following errors: http://pastebin.com/5dv6aD6x and this is just on running it to begin with. no one else seems to have this problem, as far as i know. any help?
<jacobzladdr> whne do i press escape
<MonkeyDust> jacobzladdr  when the screen says 'no signal' or so
<jacobzladdr> on the bios screen
<jacobzladdr> ah ok
<jacobzladdr> no signal
<jacobzladdr> ok
<jacobzladdr> ill be right back
<MCSH> Hi
<MCSH> I have a weird problem, I can't ssh into my vps with the correct login
<gotcha> hey MonkeyDust, im still having problems trying to install a package from ubuntu 15 in ubuntu 14.04
<gotcha> is it worth upgrading from 14.04 to 15?
<MCSH> I'm sure the login is correct because if I use vnc to connect to it, I can log in using the credentials I have, however ssh won't
<MCSH> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  remind me, what was the issue?
<gotcha> MonkeyDust, Redmine from ubuntu 14.04 packages is old, version 2.5.x, ubuntu 15 has the latest Redmine package 3.x
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  yes, i remember the backports... if redmine is important enough for you to upgrade ubuntu, then go ahead...
<k1l_> MCSH: are you sure to give the right ssh command?
<MCSH> k1l_: yes, It worked perfectly fine last week
<k1l_> gotcha: if you leave the 14.04 LTS you need to upgrade every 6 months.
<gotcha> MonkeyDust, well, if there is another way you know of that doesnt require to upgrade the OS and lets us install the package from ubuntu 15, then i'd like to do that
<k1l_> MCSH: then see the auth log on the server
<MCSH> it says failed password for root from .... port...
<MCSH> k1l_:
<k1l_> MCSH: so try a user then intead of root
<gotcha> k1l_, do you know how to install a package from ubuntu 15 in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<k1l_> MCSH: and root login is a bad idea anyways
<MCSH> k1l_:I changed password using passwd command, the new password won't work too
<k1l_> gotcha: see if there is a PPA to offer a later version
<k1l_> gotcha: dont mix the 14.04 and 15.04 packages. that will result in drama
<MonkeyDust> gotcha  what k1l_ says, i had the same idea
<gotcha> that sucks
<gotcha> one last thing, is it possible to upgrade a package installed through apt-get using the source instead?
<k1l_> you can compile your own stuff. but you are loosing the packagesystem service then for that package. like updates etc
<MCSH> k1l_: Thanks for the tip but that doesn't solve my current problem
<gotcha> k1l_, thats the thing, there is no more updates except in the next version of ubuntu for that package
<gotcha> what im asking is, do i have to remove the package i installed using apt-get frist and then install from source, or the package can be upgraded using the source program
<k1l_> gotcha: you dont get updates while using the LTS. new versions can change  things so the system looses stability or software doesnt work anymore.
<OerHeks> gotcha, remove the package, then build
<k1l_> gotcha: see if there is a PPA for trusty. that is the easiest way for you
<k1l_> MCSH: make sure the password is correct?
<MCSH> k1l_: yes, however I should mention I changed my id_rsa recently, but that shouldn't be a problem since the server prompts me with password
<TJ-> gotcha: the (Ruby) dependencies have changed quite substantially between 14.04 and 15.04 so expect some pain if trying to build/install
<gotcha> TJ-, that sucks
<gotcha> you running redmine by any chance?
<TJ-> gotcha: no.
<k1l_> gotcha: the 3.xx redmine version got totally different depencies.
<TenFingersOfBang> dude, roots a great idea. I always change my root password to "password1" then forget about it.
 * OerHeks smells a troll
 * cfhowlett fully agrees with OerHeks 
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  invoke your /ignore list
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, I'm still in the observation stage.  he's been in channel for about 15 minutes but this is his first trollish statement.  curious to see where he goes next.
<zzarr> the Ubuntu One file server is open source :D
<MonkeyDust> !ubuntuone | zzarr
<ubottu> zzarr: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<zzarr> yes MonkeyDust but the file server source is being released
<PCatinean> Is there any way to install Ubuntu Server on a remote phisical server with no phisical access to it?
<cfhowlett> zzarr, better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this channel is for tech support
<PCatinean> Maybe it even has ssh access and a different ubuntu installation now, not sure
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  try tasksel (tzsk select)
<PCatinean> I got ftp access but I doubt that helps me
<OerHeks> zzarr, good news yeah
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  try tasksel (task select)*
<cfhowlett> !server | PCatinean ask the other channel??
<ubottu> PCatinean ask the other channel??: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<PCatinean> MonkeyDust, doesn't that work only in Ubuntu?
<zzarr> okey, I just wanted to express my happiness ;)
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  yes this is ubuntu support
<Et0h> If anyone can help with the support query at https://github.com/Syncplay/syncplay/issues/70 then that would be greatly appreciated. A user installed PySide for Python 2.7 but still gets a "No module named PySide" error and it is suspected to be some sort of Ubuntu path issue.
<PCatinean> And you say it's possible to re-install a whole new operating system from within ubuntu intself?
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  no, tasksel adds php, apache, file server... whatever you select/choose
<Oggy> i need a bigger hard drive for ubuntu server
<Pici> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntunewb> hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntunewb
<ubottu> ubuntunewb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntunewb> In the setup process if I select "erase all" instead of choosing to install ubuntu alongside windows, will it wipe all partitions or just the one with windows on it?
<EriC^^> all
<k1l_> ubuntunewb: it will wipe the whole drive
<k1l_> actually it will make a new partitiontable which is the same result
<MonkeyDust> ubuntunewb  make a backup, before you continue, so you're safe
<ubuntunewb> It's quite a lot of data around 250GB
<ubuntunewb> I only want to install ubuntu one partition which is about 70GB
<k1l_> ubuntunewb: than choose manual partitioning
<ubuntunewb> the 70GB partition is mentioned as sda1
<ubuntunewb> should I format it as ext4?
<k1l_> ubuntunewb: yes.
<ubuntunewb> and what should i select for the mount point for that partition?
<EriC^^> "/"
<ubuntunewb> and device for bootloader should be /dev/sda1 ?
<EriC^^> /dev/sda
<k1l_> sda
<ubuntunewb> Okay, continuing with the installation now, will be back if I get stuck
<ubuntunewb> Thank you
<Dirkos> I have a server with nginx and i want to create a webhook. The problem is that the traffic is coming in via www-data (nginx user) and that i need to run a command as "pim" user
<Dirkos> how can i do that
<Dirkos> If i do a "su www-data" as root i receive the message that the user
<Dirkos> "This account is currently not available."
<Dirkos> So i cannot emulate it by loging in as www-data user
<EriC^^> Dirkos: su www-data -s /bin/bash
<N1K0L4i> :)
<EriC^^> not sure about what you're trying to achieve but you can run that to get a shell with that user
<Dirkos> EriC^^: well how can i run a script as a different user?
<EriC^^> well i don't know about the nginx way of doing it
<teward> Dirkos: you can't.
<N1K0L4i> what is better AMD or Nvidia graphic card for Ubuntu and wine ?
<Dirkos> well its not really nginx related but the script is executed as www-data user
<teward> Dirkos: perhaps with nginx+Lua, but nginx on its own can't execute scripts in a typical setup as other users
<teward> Dirkos: typically you'll have a backend application that can run as a different user and then run said script(s)
<Dirkos> teward: it will run the script, the script will execute shell command
<Dirkos> sudo -u pim -i /var/www/packagist.pim.eu/bin/satis build /var/www/packagist.pim.eu/satis.json /var/www/packagist.pim.eu/public
<Dirkos> But it promps for a password when i try it
<teward> Dirkos: then you need to read the sudoers manpage
<Dirkos> Im now on the shell as www-data user and execute that script
<teward> Dirkos: the problem is that you should NEVER let www-data run sudo
<teward> FOR ANY REASON
<teward> unless you are ABSOLUTELY SURE you know what you're doing
<friesk> random noob question (hopefully not really an apache question) -- is there a way set apache back to defaults?  I manually deleted conf files for two virtual hosts and now i'm getting permission errors at localhost (not even sure if deletion-without-use-of-a2dissite is the issue) -- good news is the apache restart does not report a fail
<pbx> i was gonna say. if www-data on your machine has sufficient privileges for this then something is wrong
<Dirkos> I know what im doing, else i need to setup a ssh key for www-data user
<Mathisen> N1K0L4i NVIDIA seem to give better support..
<Dirkos> And i dont think that is smart right?
<teward> Dirkos: the ONLY time you should permit `sudo` is if you give it NOPASSWD for ONE SINGLE COMMAND
<teward> Dirkos: neither is smart, and `www-data` shouldn't be logged into anyways
<teward> Dirkos: and even then, I don't recommend it for security purposes
<teward> Dirkos: i've been in similar situations, but the backend applications always ran as separate nonprivileged users.
<elux> hi
<Dirkos> teward: the issue is that i only have an http hook
<Dirkos> So the only trigger i have is a HTTP call to nginx
<elux> im trying to install `texlive-latext-base` and getting this error from apt: E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/ghostscript/libgs9-common_9.10~dfsg-0ubuntu10.3_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<elux> any suggestions?
<EriC^^> elux: try sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> elux: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<teward> Dirkos: web hooks are simple as sin with other applications, a simple daemon listening on a higher port under the nonprivileged user can accept proxy_pass'd traffic and then process said hook and run said script and return data back
<teward> Dirkos: but you *really* need to consider that if the hook cannot be run as www-data it's time to reexamine the application and the setup of said applicati0on
<Dirkos> well it needs to trigger a command on the shell, thats the thing
<elux> thanks that helped.. it was in a docker container, so i have to do a no-cache to get the apt-update in
<teward> Dirkos: irrelevant - it's a command and you need the output, you don't need a shell script to do that, there's a billion scripting languages that work that way
<Dirkos> teward: it can run as www-data but the issue is that i need to setup a SSH key for that. Since it needs to communicate with github etc
<teward> ...
<teward> Dirkos: for the record this conversation is going in circles.  For security purposes you DO NOT give www-data sudo access.  For security purposes, you DO NOT run other-user-privileged webhooks as www-data as part of nginx, you usually have another nonprivileged user that can run it when something is called, so either a scripting backend or such OTHER than the shell.
<teward> Dirkos: I also don't accept PMs so you can stop that
<teward> Dirkos: the moment you have to have a web application interface with GitHub, and `git` commands on terminal, you are no longer in a web applicatuion, or web hook.
<Kvitka> hello
<Kvitka> hfw,tumwnguvf.qiyuu7ygsçyu6mfheio
<Kvitka> kldtcuhni7ymuiegvyunbyei5ohnkl
<Kvitka> jlvgyni7yhutgojiemyhtl
<Kvitka> gyçhnrguyvtwili
<Kvitka> htqevwewh2y
<Kvitka> twebhgw56hjyugufd54sa
<DJones> Kvitka: Stop
<Philipp__> hi guys how can I do an apt-get upgrade without touching the kernel/grub?
<Dhev> hi every one
<Dhev> how to join a ubuntu machine in domain
<OerHeks> Philipp__, if there is a Kernel in your updates, you cannot avoid that. maybe you can check the updates and unselect the kernel, but that could result in a broken update
<OerHeks> Philipp__, so why do you ask?
<Philipp__> I run machine on aws and on first boot I normally do an apt-get upgrade which just broke due to subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<TJ-> Philipp__: you mean wuthout triggering the kernel/grub/initramfs-tools hooks?
<Philipp__> yes
<jpds> Philipp__: Don't think that you can
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<TJ-> Philipp__: grub should only be updated if initrd.img or kernel changes.
<alpace> hello
<jjavaholic> I can't get hardware acceleration ubuntu and VDPAU to work
<HoNgOuRu> I can't login with my account with gdm, but with the terminal there is no problem
<EriC^^> Philipp__: apt-get upgrade doesn't touch the kernels, or grub, unless it updates grub itself
<TJ-> Philipp__: you could use dpkg-divert to make /usr/sbin/update-grub point to /bin/true ... same for other triggers
<EriC^^> Philipp__: dist-upgrade upgrades the kernels
<Philipp__> hmm I think I will disable the initial apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> HoNgOuRu  i'm sure you mean lightdm, not gdm... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Philipp__> and just use the latest base image provided by ubuntu which is normally only a few days old
<HoNgOuRu> let me check
<yecril71pl> I cannot unlock User accounts.
<HoNgOuRu> elementary OS Freya \n \1 but now Im logged as a regular user with no root privileges
<boldfilter1> Hi
<yecril71pl> When I hover over the lock, I get a tool tip: ‘ System policy prevents changes; contact your system administrator.‘’
<HoNgOuRu> MonkeyDust,
<kadiro> hello
<yecril71pl> I am the system administrator; it turns out I should contact myself =-O
<MonkeyDust> HoNgOuRu  that's what i thought... elementary is not supported here
<OerHeks> Elementary has its own issues, HoNgOuRu , join the elementary channel for support
<HoNgOuRu> ok, but its nothing related to elementary
<HoNgOuRu> I tried to install vncserver
<HoNgOuRu> and that made the error
<HoNgOuRu> I touched rc.local
<HoNgOuRu> and vncserver at /etc/init.d/vncserver
<MonkeyDust> HoNgOuRu  we don't know in what way elementary differs from ubuntu, therefore we cannot help
<kadiro> HoNgOuRu: all things out of ubuntu is not supported here no choice man
<HoNgOuRu> MonkeyDust, ok, Ill go there, anyways I think its not related... but thanks for your time
<kadiro> any one know about viewing encrypted channels with vdr ?
<kadiro> may be my question is out of rule i think
<kryo_> hi, i have 2 interfaces in my virtual machine for WLAN and LAN respectively; they're both working but when i unplug the host's ethernet cord the internet completely stops working unless i run "ifdown eth0"
<ashwini_> Hi.. I'm trying to install vlc on 15.04
<ashwini_> I am getting an error libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 10.6.3+git20150809+10.6.736f6e16-0ubuntu0ricotz~vivid is to be installed
<ashwini_> any clue why ?
<kadiro> kryo_: what about ifup wlan0 ... n
<kadiro> !info libgles2-mesa
<ubottu> libgles2-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 2.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 127 kB
<kryo_> kadiro: it's eth0 and eth1, "ifup eth1" says it's already configured
<ashwini_> kadiro, i dont have any other ppa's installed. I dont know form where the 10.6 + git version is coming.
<OerHeks> ashwini_, run updates before installing. else is there any ppa involved?
<kadiro> kryo_: your wlan is eth1 ?
<ashwini_> OerHeks, only other ppa is for tlp. I have all updates and upgrades done
<kryo_> yeah it's a virtual machine
<ashwini_> apt-get -f install also  doesnt do anything
<kadiro> ashwini_: yes the ppa have some depenencies with libgles2
<MonkeyDust> ashwini_  remove tlp and use thermald from the repos
<ashwini_> MonkeyDust, okay lemme try that
<kadiro> ashwini_: may be you must use apt-get -f install and autoremove
<minimec> ashwini_: Looks like  that 'git' version belongs to the 'xorg-edgers' ppa. Do you still have that enabled? see here... http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/vivid/main/base/libglapi-mesa
<MonkeyDust> ashwini_  in a terminal, type this to see what it does   apt-cache show thermald
<kryo_> kadiro: someone told me i should use ifplugd but it doesn't seem to work (i'm guessing because it's a virtual machine)
<kadiro> yes true kryo_ i guess too
<ashwini_> minimec, I added edgers ppa, and removed it.. but for some reason it seems that is not removed completely. How to do some "reset" ?
<minimec> ashwini_: 'ppa-purge' probably
<kadiro> ashwini_: apt-get purge APPLICATION
<ashwini_> okay lemme try those
<minimec> ashwini_: If you removed that ppa, do an 'sudo apt-gt update' first and check again.
<ashwini_> minimec, okay
<ashwini_> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/REkn2H49
<kryo_> kadiro: i restarted and it works now :S
<kadiro> congratulation kryo_
<kryo_> ?_?
<emeline> 2102
<kadiro> MonkeyDust: I'm interested about thermald, how to use it ?
<kadiro> !info thermald
<ubottu> thermald (source: thermald): Thermal monitoring and controlling daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-9 (vivid), package size 176 kB, installed size 619 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<kadiro> !how thermald
<Delta706> Is there any package to do noise filtering of microphone sound?
<kadiro> yes Delta706 but i forget the name
<Delta706> It is a feature of Audacity but I want it on-the-fly
<friesk> found the right thing to change back --- super phew
<kadiro> Delta706: may be you want this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/18958/realtime-noise-removal-with-pulseaudio
<kadiro> yes Delta706 audacity
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  install it, then do nothing, it runs as a daemon... my old frankenstein-laptop never overheats anymore... i also use indicator-cpufreq http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq.png
<Dirkos> Why does this prompt for password? sudoers
<Dirkos> pim ALL=(satis) NOPASSWD: /bin/bash
<kadiro> MonkeyDust: thank you very much i used before fancontrol but not work but you solved my pc man
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  glad i could help
<EriC^^> Dirkos: that'll let user pim run sudo bash
<ashwini> Still no luck.. :( ppa purge says it cant find the xorg-edgers ppa. Then I manually deleted the ppa files
<gustian> im newbie friends
<ashwini> can somebody please tell me how to get all the packages index to a pristine state?
<ashwini> there must be some cache which when cleared would get rid of all ppa related stuff right
<kadiro> ashwini: try apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean and apt-get autoremove and after apt-get update
<minimec> ashwini: well.. 'sudo apt-get update' should do that job (clear cache).
<ashwini> okay let me try again
<Delta706> kadiro: I do not think that audacity can do it on the fly. I see that askubuntu question has a second answer. Do you think that answer is worth a try?
<ashwini> kadiro, minimec the problem still persists... I did it in the order kadiro told
<ashwini> anything left to do
<ashwini> ?
<Oggy> is it ok to install ubuntu desktop in ubuntu server
<kadiro> try it Delta706
<kadiro> ashwini: the same error?
<ashwini> kadiro,  yes
<ashwini>  vlc : Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<ashwini>                 libgles1
<ashwini>        Depends: libgles2-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<ashwini>                 libgles2
<minimec> ashwini: Ok. So let's try to add the 'xorg-edgers' ppa again, do 'sudo apt-get update', then sudo 'ppa-purg xorg-edgers', then 'sudo apt-get update'
<ashwini> minimec, :( okay
<kadiro> ppa-purge xorg-edgers " e in purg "
<minimec> ^^ ;)
<Delta706> this is why I avoid ppa's these days
<kadiro> thk's minimec i learn a lot from you :) about ppa-purge never heard that
<minimec> kadiro: I hardly use it, as I also try to avoid ppa's...
<kadiro> you right minimec a many ppas do a very strong problem
<Delta706> if I need something non-standard, I build it myself
<Oggy> what is the proper syntax for installing unbuntu desktop on a server install
<Oggy> or its graphical interface
<jpds> Oggy: Why would you do that?
<somsip> !info ubuntu-desktop | Oggy
<ubottu> Oggy: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.334 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<compdoc> Oggy, I use Mate because I need a remote desktop
<jpds> Oggy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<Oggy> yes i use teamvier myself
<Oggy> just need to install it
 * jpds uses SSH
<compdoc> teamviewer might work with Unity
<ashwini> phew..! ppa-purge to the rescue! Thank you very much kadiro minimec :* :*
<jpds> Not a *single* server I help manage has a desktop on it
<Rander> Hello
<kadiro> you welcome ashwini all thank's to minimec
<compdoc> *All* the servers I build have a desktop on them
<Oggy> want to use teamviewer with unbuntu desktop
<minimec> ashwini: no problem
<ashwini> :)
<bob3247> ubuntu 14.10 - laptop touchpad buggy, partially works, look online and try some suggestions ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection  ) but no joy, then i do a suggested evtest /dev/input/event7 (which outputs verbose touchpad data  to term) and just doing this seems to have fixed the problem - there should be a better way than having this run all the time though i would have thought - any suggestions?
<Qantourisc> anyone can tell me if I screwed up my ubunut: do you still have the file /dev/initctl ?
<kadiro> I have one question, we can install ubuntu to android phone? ( sorry if i'm out of information, never use a latest technologies )
<somsip> !touch | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kadiro> thank you somsip i will read this link
<Qantourisc> If you don't feel like an expert just run ls /dev/initctl to help :D
<badbodh> i want to touch kadiro too
<kadiro> loll hi badbodh
<badbodh> o/
<bob3247> $ ls /dev/initctl
<bob3247> ls: cannot access /dev/initctl: No such file or directory
<badbodh> bob3247, if you ran those commands, there will be three files created in your home directory: evtest, dmesg, Xorg.0.log
<badbodh> check your home folder, paste those file contents on different pastebins
<badbodh> share url here
<kadiro> !info initctl
<ubottu> Package initctl does not exist in vivid
<edutilos666> where i am?
<badbodh> initctl = systemd/sysvinit compatibility stuff ?
<kadiro> in earth edutilos666
<edutilos666> help part
<kadiro> yes
<MonkeyDust> edutilos666  ask your ubuntu question here
<kadiro> how to install touch in android phone and that cause loosing my data in it?
<somsip> kadiro: you've already been directed to #ubuntu-touch
<kadiro> oh sorry sompsip i will check that thk's again
<nicofs> Hi there! When trying to remove "firefox" via apt-get, "thunderbird" is automatically installed and vice versa (why?). I want neither, how do I achieve this?
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  use synaptic to remove both
<nicofs> MonkeyDust, sry, cli only...
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  what does this do   sudo apt-get purge firefox* thunderbird*
<nicofs> MonkeyDust, it does the trick! thanks!
<Qantourisc> bob3247: thank you
<Kvitka> alguem joga strdoll????
<Pici> !pt | Kvitka
<ubottu> Kvitka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Kvitka> nng fala no ubuntu-pt fodes
<OerHeks> likely you are banned there, Kvitka
<OerHeks> google translate shows dirty language
<joel135> Hi, I am trying to write Ukrainian letters. I am using IBus and ibus-table-translit-ua. A second ago I didn't know how to write й but I figured out by trial and error. Now I can't find Я. How can I be systematic about finding the keys? I did find a database /usr/share/ibus-table/tables/translit-ua.db which may contain the mapping but I'm not familiar with SQL.
<joel135> My physical keyboard is Swedish so it's pretty similar to a US one.
<joel135> I found the я now. You write "ja". But I'm still interested in a general answer.
<kadiro> joel135: sorry i have no idea about that
<graft_> hey all, my touchpad won't wake up after lid open (i.e. xev shows no events) - anyone know how i can wake it up? with udev maybe?
<kadiro> graft_: i think your answer is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/528293/is-there-a-way-to-restart-the-touchpad-driver
<minimec> graft_: I would go in this direction... You add a little script to your suspend procedure, like here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250002&s=f288d3b1781f8dfa88479794ede4b891&p=13218677#post13218677
<Trivium> Hey. Thinkpad E540 running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, on suspend to ram (using s2ram or closing lid) can not be woken. Where ought I look to fix this?
<Guest18426> use vim how to save when Insufficient permissions
<Trivium> Sudo up
<Trivium> There are plugins for that, actually.
<kadiro> brb
<Guest18426> ：Sudo up
<Guest18426> :brb
<Guest18426> like this
<Guest18426> i have write something in it
<minimec> Trivium: There is a 'dirty' workaround... Looks like disabeling USB3.0 in the BIOS settings does the trick. Afterwards you can dig further... http://askubuntu.com/questions/489912/thinkpad-does-not-wake-from-sleep-14-04
<jjj_> what do you guys use for package management?
<ex0r> hello
<jjj_> hi
<minimec> jjj_: apt, synaptic
<ex0r> I have a server, which suddenly stopped accepting connections. Is there something I can check to see why?
<Guest18426> i see they are plugins
<ex0r> Stopped accepting connections on it's hostname, sorry. If I connect to it's internal lan ip I can connect still
<Trivium> minimec: That seems like an acceptable solution for now.
<ActionParsnip> ex0r: lights on the NIC
<ActionParsnip> ex0r: pings to default gateway from server
<ActionParsnip> ex0r: check DNS
<ex0r> hmm weird it appears to be working now
<ex0r> maybe the dns server had a brain fart for a second
<ActionParsnip> ex0r: probably DNS
<Stalkr_> Hi, how do I get a later version of git? The latest seems to be 1.9.2 even though 2.5.0 is out
<Stalkr_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install git -> git v1.9.2
<Stalkr_> I am on Ubuntu Trusty LTS
<OerHeks> Vivid uses 2.1.4, wily 2.50 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git
<Stalkr_> OerHeks: Is Vivid/Wily a version name like Trusty?
<Stalkr_> I'm new to Ubuntu, using it with Vagrant
<OerHeks> Stalkr_, yes, vivid 15.04/wily 15.10 ( in beta )
<Stalkr_> OerHeks: How do I get git 2.5.0 to Trusty? Do I have to do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa?
<Stalkr_> Looks like it :-)
<OerHeks> Stalkr_, that is one way yes, but carefull with PPAs
<Stalkr_> OerHeks: How come?
<OerHeks> PPAs are not officially supported, so if there is a bug, you will need to adress the ppa owner.
<ActionParsnip> Stalkr_: what is in the 2.5.0 version that you need so badly?
<Stalkr_> ActionParsnip: Not sure if anything, I'm just curious
<OerHeks> 2.50 is just out, 14 days
<Stalkr_> I'm just used to Homebrew
<minimec> Stalkr_: The question is... Do you really a new version of git? If your answer is 'probably not', I would not go for the ppa...
<ActionParsnip> Stalkr_: Unless there is a good reason to upgrade a package, the package will stay. Significant bug and security fixes are prime reasons for upgrades
<minimec> Stalkr_: +need ;)
<Stalkr_> Alrighty, how do I remove the repository and 'git' the old version back?
<ActionParsnip> Stalkr_: Ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution and packages may get left behind. Try looking at functionality of the package version available rather than the version numbers
<Stalkr_> Oh, it was easy enough
<Stalkr_> I'll stay on 1.9.1 then
<lucus> i run kxstudio/kubuntu-based and kernel 3.13.0-61 on AMD.  i've always used cpu governor ondemand and it was working ok before. now CPU stays at highest speed.  how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> lucus  install indicator-cpufreq from the repos http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq.png
<lucus> MonkeyDust: it is already installed (v0.2.2)
<lucus> MonkeyDust: cpupower frequency-info says i'm using ondemand and speed is 3.8 GHz (the max)
<MonkeyDust> lucus  and you cannot set it to powersave?
<Oggy> teamviewr not installing
<Oggy> ugg
<Oggy> :[
<Oggy> what is going on
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: what do you plan to do n the remote PC? there may be a sleeker solution
<Oggy> installed it before
<Oggy> im swapping freebsd and ubuntu server
<Oggy> machines
<Oggy> previously had it installed on unbuntu server
<Oggy> why cant i install it now
<lucus> MonkeyDust: yes i can change to powersave but cpu freq still at 3.8 GHz (stdout: current CPU frequency is 3.80 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
<MonkeyDust> lucus  that's odd... is your cpu overheating?
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: but what are you going to use Teamviewer to do n the remote PC?
<sleezio> hello, does anyone know of an app/utility that will put a 'hotspot' in the bottom right corner of windows to give you an area to click/drag to resize windows? it's currently set to where you have to be on the exact spot(pixel) to get the dual arrow for resizing
<Oggy> oh wait i see whats going on
<Oggy> nevermind
<Oggy> am 64 package
<MonkeyDust> sleezio  wrong channel, this ubuntu support, type / ##windows
<Oggy> etc
<Oggy> meh
<MonkeyDust> sleezio  wrong channel, this ubuntu support, type /j ##windows
<lucus> MonkeyDust: no. sensors gives me good temp readings but since CPU is always max, the fan is always on at full speed...
<sleezio> MonkeyDust, MS owns ubuntu now?
<lucus> MonkeyDust: not a good thing for audio works...
<MonkeyDust> sleezio  i misread
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: you'll probably find a lighter solution that Teamviewer to do most things
<Oggy> which solution would that be
<Oggy> ?
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: well...what do you want to do on the remmote systems you connect to ?
<Oggy> the machine is next to me and I dont want to add a kvm switch
<Oggy> teamviewer is free
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: does it have its own monitor?
<Oggy> and does work on ubuntu i would assume because I already had it setup
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: does it have its own monitor?
<Oggy> yes the machine has its own monitor
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: then why not use synergy
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: one mouse on one system, you move the mouse off one side and it appears on the other system
<KlausedSource> since #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org isn't answering me, may I ask my question here?
<Oggy> eh thats ok ,
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: on the other screen
<Oggy> im good with teamviwer thats for the suggestion
<Oggy> though
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: so like a kvm but over LAN
<KlausedSource> recently my Thunderbird doesn't update imap folders automatically. It updates them when i click on another folder and then return to the previously selected one.
<KlausedSource> I have this same situation on 2 independent machines
<Oggy> can you help me with this though , " Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2
<Oggy> getting that error
<Zombyrad> Oggy, running a 64 bit Ubuntu version?
<Oggy> yes
<Oggy> yes Zombyrad Ubuntu Server
<Zombyrad> You might need to install the 32bit compatibility libraries/packages
<Oggy> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: I always ask because people install teamviewer for all sorts of stupid crap. Like one guy who was unsing team viewer to then open a terminal and run updates.
<MonkeyDust> lucus  scroll down, here's one happy user   http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<OerHeks> KlausedSource, known issue for years > " Thunderbird refreshes the folder list when it connects to the server, in particular, at startup. You can force a refresh of the folder list any time by collapsing and re-expanding it."
<Zombyrad> Oggy, or try with sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: basically, users dont think much and I like to offer sleek alternatives that run great
<Oggy> fresh install i dont even have a terminal
<Oggy> where is teh terminal on here
<Oggy> found it
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: the default install has a terminal. Press CTRL + ALT + T and one will pop up
<Oggy> ok
<ActionParsnip> Oggy: to be GNU compliant a distribution HAS to ship with xter,. even MacOS has xterm and vi by default
<KlausedSource> OerHeks, well actually it used to work before
<CyberTails> Hello There, For some reason, my system now boots into Emergency Mode and I have to type in "systemctl default" to continu, is there a way to just boot into the desktop again?
<backbox> hi all
<MonkeyDust> CyberTails  hold shift during boot, to get the grub menu
<CyberTails> The menu still shows up though and I when I select the normal startup, after a little bit, it stops at Emergency Mode
<Cyb3rn3t> hi
<Cyb3rn3t> it is funny that Ubuntu 15.04 has the problem with the volume scroll bar :D
<Cyb3rn3t> they don't want to fix it ?
<backbox> any body here professional at backbox versions
<MonkeyDust> Cyb3rn3t  what brings you here
<MonkeyDust> backbox  backbox is not supported here
<backbox> oo
<backbox> so where can it be supported
<backbox> what about kali linlux
<MonkeyDust> backbox  also not supported here
<Cyb3rn3t> MonkeyDust: ?
<Oggy> incredible
<ioria> Cyb3rn3t, journalctl -xb ?
<Oggy> why can this be happening now
<backbox> any one how know how to use toolkit
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: it is working, no problem with the volume, but If I holt my mouse button while I move the bar, and leave the box with the cursor and relase the button, when I go back to the volume box with the cursor, the volume bar follow my mouse...
<bryan___> Hello everybody
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: same happening in 14.04
<bryan___> i need help to know details of keyboard layout support in linux
<Cyb3rn3t> bryan___: go ahead
<ioria> Cyb3rn3t,  can you open a terminal ?
<bryan___> i meant different language keyboard layout
<parab> hello
<parab> I have this OneNote file I really need to open... I've searched the web, but so far I've been unable to find software running on Ubuntu that can open MS OneNote files. Any ideas ?
<asper> where can i find the default recipe as when i choose "d-i partman/default_filesystem string btrfs"?
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: sure :)
<Radkos> hello!
<bryan___> where are the language packages installed?
<ioria> Cyb3rn3t,  check /etc/fstab if there are suspicious  entries .... did you upgrade from 14 to 15 ?
<JayBau> Sup
<Cyb3rn3t> bryan___: default you have one layout installed, what you selected when you installed it.
<Cyb3rn3t> bryan___: you can add more layouts, and you can easy change between them..
<Radkos> I did something bad with my hdd trying to recover the information in it. Using testdisk utility I changed head from 16 to 255 without noticing that the HDD's default state is 16 heads and now the bios can't recognize it, it's still spinning - did that change affected HDD's firmware and is it resettable?
<OerHeks> asper, not sure where, just looking @ https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<Cyb3rn3t> bryan___: System settings, Text Entry
<Radkos> anyone has a clue?
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: I have a fresh install
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: and I have 14 as well
<bryan___> <Cyb3rn3t> - actually i want to know if i install german layout on ubuntu, what and where relevant binaries/libs/fonts are getting copied/installed in the ubuntu system
<OerHeks> Radkos, that command should not touch firmware, why do you think it is?
<OerHeks> just restart testdisk, i guess
<rednecktek> a recent update seems to have broken my nvidia setup. after getting the drivers back working in X, glx is broken. Any ideas how to fix are appreciated.
<Radkos> well after that change I've made the bios can't recognize the disk
<Radkos> I restarted the system itself
<Oggy> ok teamviewer is set on unbuntu server that machine is finished
<Oggy> now i have to do freebsd
<OerHeks> Radkos, change that bios setting back, ... how hard can that be?
<Radkos> and now have COMRESET errno=-16 message
<Radkos> I didn't change it thru the bios but thru the testdisk
<Radkos> I basicly changed the hdd's geometry
<Serano> xcwv
<bryan___> I used System settings/Language support, text entry............but i am not aware which binary/libaries/fonts are installed on the system...
<Radkos> what that errno=-16 means
<bryan___> if you can help me to get this information,,that will be great help
<fellayaboy> im having problems with my dhcp-server in linux mate for raspberry pi 2.... dhcp doesnt give out an ip addresses
<Radkos> is it trying to read hdd using 16 heads size?
<bryan___> @<Cyb3rn3t>
<fellayaboy> this is baically how i have my dhcp set up http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_15.04&p=dhcp
<OerHeks> Radkos, so change it back in testdisk and start again ??
<Oggy> can i get recommendations for software on a fresh install of ubuntu server
<jpds> Oggy: What do you need?
<Radkos> I can't... after a while the kernel gives up trying to COMRESET it whatever this is
<Oggy> already have unbuntu desktop installed
<Radkos> and there is no hdd in /dev/sd* shown anymore
<OerHeks> Radkos, i cannot help you there, you messed up big time :-(
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: o-o
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: I appologize, the 15.04 is good
<Radkos> ok, tnx
<Cyb3rn3t> ioria: I comfused by the versions, sorry :D, so just 14 has this bug
<ioria> Cyb3rn3t,  have you checked /etc/fstab  ?
<bryan___> @<Cyb3rn3t>, I used System settings/Language support, text entry............but i am not aware which binary/libaries/fonts are installed on the system...
<bryan___> <Cyb3rn3t>, if you can help me in this
<jpds> Oggy: #ubuntu-server
<bryan___> i am aware of following : /usr/share/fonts/
<Mandeep_Singh> Hi all, I want to extract specific values (text) from a file and then apply some command on it.
<jeffsw> Help!  I've got a headless Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS machine here at home, and a Windows box with Cygwin.  I have been using XDMCP successfully up until today, when it "suddenly stopped working."  I had been getting some errors related to pulseaudio in syslog (about unable to create already-existing directories in /run/user) and no greeter screen when I connect using XDMCP
<MonkeyDust> Mandeep_Singh  i guess you can do that with awk and | xargs [command] ... but i'm not sure about the exact syntax... maybe in the #bash channel
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: grep value file
<Mandeep_Singh> Or to make it easy to understand: I want to get specific values from a text file (data file) and use it in another file(input file)
<Mandeep_Singh> to get output
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: Use grep to look for those values?
<Mandeep_Singh> jpds, I think it may not be useful in case if I don't know the values.
<jeffsw> Should I maybe try #ubuntu-x with my XDMCP problem?  I am lost without my desktop today
<Mandeep_Singh>   Think it like key: value pair... I know the 'key' but not 'value' then what can I do?
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: grep key file
<Qantourisc> Running kill -sSIGTERM 1 results in "[90826.163300] init: Re-executing /sbin/init"
<Qantourisc> and not in a shutdown, any ideas ?
<Mandeep_Singh> MonkeyDust, okay
<Qantourisc> man init seems to indicate this should start a shutdown
<Mandeep_Singh> jpds, can I then extract 'value' corresponding to that 'key'?
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: Yes
<jpds> Qantourisc: Better upgrade to kill dash nine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<Qantourisc> jpds: can't, i'm not sending the SIGTERM command
<Mandeep_Singh> jpds, any hint regarding that? what may be used for that? grep or something
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: echo "key: value" | tee example.txt
<Fohlen> hey guys. I specifically want to create a user to install stuff via python-virtualenv and run a service with it, which location and settings would you recommend for that user?
<Fohlen> disabled login and password?
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: grep key file | awk '{print $2}'
<Fohlen> should I use /home/ or /usr ?
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: grep key example.txt | awk '{print $2}'
<jpds> Mandeep_Singh: That is
<Mandeep_Singh> jpds, thanks that will be more than enough :)
<linocisco> is ubuntu community active?
<linocisco> https://insights.ubuntu.com/category/e-books?topic=server
<linocisco> above link work?
<yecril71pl> Why is Thunderbird in 14.04 LTS at 31.8?
<yecril71pl> Version 38 is current upstream.
<Qantourisc> anyone willing to run kill -sSIGTERM 1 for me ?
<OerHeks> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Qantourisc> WARNING
<Qantourisc> this will request a shutdown btw
<OerHeks> Qantourisc, nobody will, why do you ask?
<Qantourisc>   not working in lxc
<OerHeks> Qantourisc, you might want to re-ask in #ubuntu-server
<Qantourisc>  OerHeks thx for th tip
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, vivid 15.04 still uses 31.8.0 too, with bugfixes.
<linocisco> https://insights.ubuntu.com/category/e-books?topic=server is not working
<OerHeks> linocisco, here too, that url does not exist ( anymore)
<linocisco> OerHeks, oh. why?
<minimec> linocisco: I agree...404: page not found. It's a dead link. 'topic' was deleted or moved?
<OerHeks> linocisco, where did you get that old url ? not sure that url ever existed ..
<linocisco> all sub items under https://insights.ubuntu.com/category/e-books are not working
<linocisco> OerHeks, if it is ok, what is new URL or working URL to see updated ubuntu books?
<linocisco> OerHeks, if it is old, what is new URL or working URL to see updated ubuntu books?
<OerHeks> linocisco, you can search yourself, i didn't find any
<OerHeks> linocisco, google learns me that that url https://insights.ubuntu.com/category/e-books never existed ??
<OerHeks> so where did you get that url ?
<linocisco> OerHeks, I have no idea. just google search showed
<klauss> pwd
<linocisco> OerHeks, sorry. I just browsed to www.ubuntu.com and typed in "book" inside search box
<linocisco> OerHeks, and followed resulted links
<RoosterJuice> hi there, my web server seems to have been exploited and my IP is being blocked for performing brute force login attacks... How can I fix this and remove any script that is causing this to happen?
<minimec> linocisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<minimec> linocisco: well... no ebook ...
<OerHeks> linocisco, odd, tru ubuntu.com it indeed shows some items that are removed. maybe we should ask the webmaster to fix or remove these.
<OerHeks> minimec +1 maybe those old books are now the serverguide
<trijntje> RoosterJuice: blocked how?
<RoosterJuice> blocklist.de
<Village> Hello Guys, i want ask do i can turn off MySQL not removed it?
<cattata1056> hi
<trijntje> RoosterJuice: You should probably ask in #ubuntu-server, I don't have experience with that
<RoosterJuice> thanks
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> How can I search a package that contains the files I specify?
<Knight80> I mean, from the command line.
<minimec> Village: manually: 'sudo service mysql stop' Permanently: open 'sudo service mysql' and put a '#' at the beginning of the line "start on ...". see 2nd answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/57381/how-to-stop-mysql-from-running-at-boot-time
<minimec> Village: NEver did that, but it looks good.
<minimec> Village: 'sudo nano /etc/init/mysql.conf', sorry.
<Knight80> I'm new in Ubuntu and I can't make a python script work, will you please help me out?
<Village> minimec, i will try, tank you man
<Village> thank you*
<Knight80> This is what I get by typing: python -m oscar -----> /usr/bin/python: No module named liblo; 'oscar' is a package and cannot be directly executed
<minimec> Village: welcome.
<Village> :)
<ali_> hi
<ali_> guys
<ali_> i wanna install telegram sli
<ali_> cli*
<ali_> but i have an error
<Village> minimec, and maybe you know how about phpmyadmin ?
<ali_> configure: error: No openssl found
<ali_> i install openssl
<minimec> Village: I use it sometimes, but would not consider me 'knowing' it.
<ali_> and apt-get says its installed
<ali_> what should i do?
<Village> maybe i just remove it and when i need it i will install it
<ioria> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4 (vivid), package size 1048 kB, installed size 5091 kB
<RejsenDan> Hello! I'm planning on installing ubuntu on a macbook pro... Has anyone experience with that and tell me if there are issues I should be careful about?
<RejsenDan> I found this tutorial which looks quite nice and complete https://medium.com/@PhilPlckthun/ubuntu-14-10-running-on-my-macbook-18991a697ae0
<daftykins> !mac | RejsenDan
<ubottu> RejsenDan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> RejsenDan: well obviously 14.10 is dead already so don't install that :)
<daftykins> and feel free to update the above wiki with results
<RejsenDan> Dead already ? What do you mean ? :)
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Just recognised something about ubuntu 15.04
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I just recognised the name
<sammyg> just stopping by to say hi... so hi! :-)
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> And I never knew
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> hi
<xangua> !14.10  | RejsenDan
<ubottu> RejsenDan: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> He has not upgraded yet
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> wow
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> That is just
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Wow
<Knight80> I need help with a python script
<kokut> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1: can u pick a nickname a lil bit more annoying?
<kokut> Knight80: try #python?
<Knight80> kokut Thank you
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> knight
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> What is wrong
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I can help
<sammyg> hey when is ubuntu 15.10 coming out? and what are the news, i mean what else is knew beyond mir display server?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> WHAT
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I didnt know anything about 15.10
<xangua> !15.10 | sammyg
<ubottu> sammyg: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, I have no idea about python and I need to make a script work
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Sure
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Oh KOKUT
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Im on one of my linux servers
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> sorry
<sammyg> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I will get all my privilages removed from my account if I mess around
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, This is what I get when I type "python -m oscar": /usr/bin/python: No module named liblo; 'oscar' is a package and cannot be directly executed
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight88
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Just give me 5 minutes
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I will brb
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Ok, thank you
<pitastrudl> hi
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight88
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> GIve me a second
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Ok
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> One of our severs just crashed because of some malware and trojans
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Never happened
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Sorry to hear that
<darkdragon> hello
<pitastrudl> im reinstalling ubuntu on my laptop which is dualbooted with windows 7. when i select the ubuntu partition and press install now, it says no root system is defined please correctr this from the partition menu. Do i have to select something in the menu that i open by double clicking on the selected partition
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Probably another rootkit so I need to sort that out. Its quite common weirdly.
<trijntje> pitastrudl: you have to tell the installer you want to use that partition as root ('/')
<pitastrudl> i assume its like this http://i.imgur.com/UDHhoWy.jpg
<pitastrudl> it wont touch the windows partitions?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I am back
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Did you fix it?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Yup
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> ISh
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Ok
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight80 can you send me your script?
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1 I downloaded it from ------> https://github.com/meznom/oscar
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Ill check it out now
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Thank you very much indeed
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, I have no idea about python, and I did "sudo python setup.py install"
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight80
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Go to your terminal
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> or tty
<Knight80> Ok, I'm there
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Whatever you prefer
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> and copy this
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> sudo apt-get install python-pip python-cwiid python-bluez bluez
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> After getting those packages try to run it agani
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> again
<Knight80> Ok, thanks again :)
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Im going to try on my computer and if I get the error I will check the scripts
<Knight80> great!
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Did it work
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> ?
<Knight80> No, I haven't tried it yet
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> ok
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, /usr/bin/python: No module named liblo; 'oscar' is a package and cannot be directly executed
<Pici> Knight80: you really should avoid installing python packages system wide like that. They can step on system packages, and vise versa.  Either install in a virtualenv or in your user's path.
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> If it doesnt I will attempt to fix the script and then I will post it to github (dont forget to fork if I do
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> )
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> OK
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> i will look @ the script
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Pici
<Pici> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1: yes?
<Knight80> ok
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> It wont
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Ive done that to all my machines
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Never had a problem
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Any coding language
<Pici> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1: Just because it can work doesn't mean that you should do it.
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Should be dont
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> DOne*
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I need a new keyboard to plug into these servers
<ioria> Knight80, i have no idea of what are you doing... but you can check if you have these packages liblo-dev   or python-liblo
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Anyway knight80 im running the script now
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, How did you do it?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Ok
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight 80
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Doesnt matter
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> ioria has all ready said
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I was going to say do you have the python-liblo package
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, I'm going to check it out
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, I didn't have it
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Thats why
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Credits to ioria too
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Ran fine for me
<Knight80> It works!
<Knight80> Thank you both!
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Welcome!
<Knight80> Thank you very much
<ioria> good
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> What is oscar anyway?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Doesnt matter
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> I can see here
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1>  Testing
<Knight80> It's a script to control a DAW with an iPad app
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1>  Testing
<Knight80> Or Android
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Cool
<bitcoinassassin> Forgive please a senior moment question: To create a "text box" in a pastebin (such as typing Code: followed by the code used/run which appears in a text box, of sorts). I used to know this but.... forgot. Thanks.
<Pici> bitcoinassassin: in what context? Are you asking about html?
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight80
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Out of interest
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> What audio workstation software are you using on your iPad?
<Pici> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1: Could you avoid using enter so often, it makes the channel rather hard to read.  commas are free.
<Knight80> Ardour and TouchOSC
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Yeah
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Cool
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Good luck with what your doing, hope you complete it!
<Knight80> I'm actually trying to control Ardour with TouchOSC
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, Thanks :)
<bitcoinassassin> Pici: Wow, I assume html. Just in a pastebin post - or in some forum threads - it involved "begin" and "end" but I cannot remember the exact formatting.
<AnthonyUK> I am learning to set up a FTP through openssh-server, I can connect fine from one PC to another with filezilla, my trouble is I don't like users seeeing all sorts of files outside the home directory that I don't even know what they do. can I run "sudo chmod -R o-rwx /" or will that just screw up a load of programs and the entire system
<AnthonyUK> in short I want to totally lock down my system especially for "others" lol
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> AnthonyUK are you doing it locally on a network
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> If you are doing it on 2 networks
<Pici> bitcoinassassin: I'm not really sure what you're asking, but maybe #html would be a better place to ask.
<bitcoinassassin> Pici: ok
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> AnthonyUK
<Pici> AnthonyUK: Do not run that, you will destroy your install.
<AnthonyUK> at the moment yes, once I have it set up right there I will then have some friends test over the net, then change the ssh port from default and add ufw to restrict connection attempts
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Doesnt matter
<AnthonyUK> I won't Pici
<AnthonyUK> thanks
<daftykins> AnthonyUK: you want to chroot users ideally. pin them in their home path
<AnthonyUK> thanks daftykins I'll look into chroot,
<daftykins> something like scponly as a shell might work, i think there are others
<daftykins> though the first query that comes to mind - is why give file access at all ;)
<Pici> I think scponly is deprecated, iirc there is a parameter in the sshd_config that does this now.
<AnthonyUK> I just want them to see their home folder, then I have a few folders in drives that are auto mounted in /mnt that I want them to be able to download from
<daftykins> Pici: sounds good
<AnthonyUK> Everything else I don't want them to see, read, execute even smell lol
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Knight80
<MonkeyDust> AnthonyUK  i havent followed, but it looks like lxc containers may be what you need
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Just interested in your little project with oscar and just to let you know that it actually also works with linux oscar as-well-as android and iOS I just tried it.
<AnthonyUK> chroot is a jail lol, so I just have openssh run limited to only directory paths I choose?
<AnthonyUK> thanks Monkeydust I'll look into lxc containers too
<AnthonyUK> I'll take all your suggestions for limiting other, access, but now I've got an evil idea in my head I'll run sudo chmod -R o-rwx / just for a laugh. it's only a test system on a old PC
<AnthonyUK> just wanna see what happens ! I'd never do this on my homeserver
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, How?
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, It doesn't work for me
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, I mean, the script runs right
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, But when I turn the volume up or down with the faders of TouchOSC, ardour doesn't recognise the movement.
<MonkeyDust> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1  could you please change your nickname to lowercase
<KlausedSource_> when I ssh into my Ubuntu machine there are no colors (using gnome-terminal). How and where can I change this?
<KlausedSource_> I tried several things but nothing seems to work, whats the "ubuntu way" of doing this?
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: colors you mean when you run ls for instance?
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, in shell output and promt, yes. there are none at all.
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: that depends on your shell, and it's .rc file etc.
<Knight80> BARTECHNOLOGY-S1, So, did it work for you?
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, well I use out of the box Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS with bash
<MonkeyDust> KlausedSource_  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/194039/no-terminal-colors-in-ubuntu-server-12-04#194053
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: type ls --color=auto do you get colors?
<KlausedSource_> MonkeyDust, well ls --color does work
<KlausedSource_> strange
<KlausedSource_> so it's all about .bashrc i guess
<EriC^^> it's set in .bashrc i think
<EriC^^> (the alias)
<EriC^^> type cp /etc/skel/.bashrc > ~
<EriC^^> if you haven't modified your own
<EriC^^> or copy the whole skel dir too if you want
<KlausedSource_> what I don't understand is that on another machine the .bashrc is non existant and colours work anyways and I also have colored prompt (username and wd)
<KlausedSource_> that's without ssh tho
<EriC^^> cause you're using a different shell i guess
<EriC^^> colored prompts sounds like tcsh
<EriC^^> *puke*
<EriC^^> :p
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> #Server BARTECHNOLOGY-S1 information. ERROR 8817. [BAR TECHNOLOGY UK IRC INFORMATION ALERT-x 2.7.3]
<AnthonyUK> Thanks for all your suggestions and quick responses everyone I'll go off and read into them now :), while my test machine reformats LOL
<Village> Guys, how i can install tcl at ubuntu 14.
<Village> Guys, how i can install tcl at ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> Village, sudo apt-get install <package>
<MonkeyDust> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: libqtassistantclient-dev, libqtassistantclient4, libtcl8.5, libtcl8.5-dbg, libtcl8.6, libtcl8.6-dbg, python-dictclient, python-heatclient, python-swiftclient, rrdtool-tcl (and 121 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, http://c.1339.cf/pkovdpx.png
<auronandace> !info tcl trusty
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): Tool Command Language (default version) - shell. In component main, is optional. Version 8.6.0+6ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 51 kB
<Village> But something wrong says taha i need install manualy or somethink.. - "tcl set to manually installed." or maybe it's installed with 14.04
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, this is the machine I am sitting at
<Village> OerHeks
<Village> When i install eggdrop if it will needed then i write you
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: that doesn't look ubuntu..
<OerHeks> Village, use paste.ubuntu.com for the whole output please
<MonkeyDust> Village  try apt -cache policy tcl ... does it say "installed"?
<MonkeyDust> Village  try apt-cache policy tcl ... does it say "installed"?
<Village> OerHeks, i don't think so or it's now important, let me try it when i try install eggdrop
<Village> MonkeyDust, yes installed, thanks, now i need i think so tcl-dev
<Xeno> Have a problem with installing nvidia driver on Ubuntu 14.04 Every installing results in blackscreen, and I have to purge the driver in the recovery mode. Any ideas? Thanks for every idea.
<daftykins> Xeno: what card?
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: it must be using .bash_profile
<OerHeks> Xeno, for what nvidiacard? lspci | grep VGA
<daftykins> Xeno: share a pastebin on http://paste.ubuntu.com of "lspci"
<Xeno> nvidia geforce 8600 gts. An older one, let's face it.
<daftykins> oh wow that relic
<willington> Hey, I just implemented normal maps (so beautiful: http://i.imgur.com/1MnYU5y.png ), but I just now notice how ugly everything gets in the distance. There's a lot of noise in the background, both by the textures as by the specular lighting it seems, but up close it looks fine. Any suggestions?
<daftykins> Xeno: tried nvidia-304 ?
<OerHeks> Xeno,  i have an ancient GeForce 8400, works fine with 304
<daftykins> willington: OS support in here not dev support
<MonkeyDust> willington  what is that? sure you're in the right channel?
<OerHeks> Xeno, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # should install recommended drivers
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, .bash_profile is also only having something in it that looks like default. comments say it starts .bashrc
<misho_> Actually i used to have the same problem with a new nvidia card
<Xeno> I have posted the result of lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 with pastebin as recommende.
<misho_> but not any more
<daftykins> Xeno: you need to link it.
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: yeah, could be /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile
<Xeno> I have tested 304 too. Same result (blackscreen, cursor only remains after reboot)
<Xeno> Oh sorry, moment...
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, actually /etc/profile looks promising
<Xeno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057189/
<EriC^^> KlausedSource_: which distro is that?
<Xeno> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall I did not test till now. Thanks for the hint.
<misho_> Xeno, in Linux you can choose from several drivers from one graphical app
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, gentoo
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Xeth> evening
<misho_> By default it is open-source driver
<manuel__> h
<KlausedSource_> EriC^^, ah found some nice section in /etc/bash/bashrc maybe you want to use it too...https://bpaste.net/show/dc8b3a50971b
<Xeno> Yes I know default is the nouveau driver, the only one working till now
<willington> monkeydust: oops! I normally chill on ##opengl, but xchat automatically opens #ubuntu as well. I was already curious about all the linux talk hahaha :)
<misho_> you can risk with something other from the list
<daftykins> Xeno: ensure you have no traces of packages named "bumblebee" on and purge all traces of nvidia packages before trying again. so "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* bumbleb* " followed by "sudo apt-get clean"
<Xeth> wat you guys talking about?
<willington> And it was also slightly about display drivers... so I didn't even consider I was on the wrong channel.
<OerHeks> Xeth, see the topic
<manuel__> alguien de México
<Xeno> Yes I did test the 340 and 304, both installed by the nvidia GUI of Ubuntu ("additional drivers", and manually sudo apt-get install nvidia-340. Both did not work.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Xeno i didnt have to use it, maybe it solves yours ..
<ubottu> Xeno i didnt have to use it, maybe it solves yours ..: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xeno> I never had bumblebee, it's a new installtion
<Xeth> @OerHeks i see the topic as ubuntu, am i wrong? i meant what you talking about ubuntu?
<Xeno> I always cleaned all for a ne try, mwns sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> Xeno: well that's good, but it certainly doesn't hurt to check.
<OerHeks> Xeth, yes, ubuntu support.
<Xeno> After that the nouveau driver automatically was there.
<Xeth> ah ooops my bad :p
<Xeno> I did the purge order, there were nothing o uninstall, as I assumed.
<cain-pol> hey, my friend recently hit me offline is their anychance i could hit him offline
<Xeno> nomodeset schould not been needed with an inten i3 cpu I think. it's a desktop system, not a notebook or like that.
<daftykins> cain-pol: inappropriate chat for here, please go elsewhere.
<daftykins> cain-pol: more than likely you just got fooled into believing :)
<OerHeks> Xeno, how about your bios, any IRQ setting mishap?
<cain-pol> where would tha somewhere else be?
<daftykins> cain-pol: anywhere but here.
<Xeno> it's a bios from 2011. No idea what irq could be?
<Dorf> got a question.  i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 10 but the grub menu entry for windows sends me to a repair screen
<OerHeks> Xeno, don't know either, it is worth a look, checking options in your bios
<Dorf> however, when i change the bios to the window boot it works fine
<Dorf> any ideas what might be causing this?
<Xeno> oky, irq should be disabled or enbaled if existing?
<wolfieorama> hi guys, I am getting an error anytime i try to run the 'make' command on my ubuntu 14.04 64 bit -- "[modules] Error 2" kindly assist
<cain-pol> ?
<ioria> Xeno did you run nvidia-xconfig  ?  sometimes X it's not configured to use nvidia
<OerHeks> Xeno, if it is an older mobo, irq set to auto should be fine, also check graphics onloard/adapter
<OerHeks> *onboard
<Xeno> I never used nvidia-xconfig on thy system, is that installed even without driver?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> you wouldn't need it without the driver on
<ioria> Xeno no, after  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ioria> Xeno see troubleshooting
<bob3247> ubuntu 14.04 - i want to install an older kernel 3.13.0-44-generic to test something - q to anyone - how do i do this please?
<daftykins> bob3247: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic
<cain-pol> my friend recently hit me offline is their anychance i could hit him offline
<EriC^^> hit you offline?
<Xeno> Yes I see thanks.
<EriC^^> oh, sent you a msg to your nick?
<EriC^^> just scrolled back
<daftykins> cain-pol: i already told you to take that elsewhere. LEAVE.
<wolfieorama> help guys errors on make command version 14.04
<bob3247> daftykins, doint it now thx, odd that google gave me other more complex suggestions, i was sure there had to be some one liner like you posted, lets hope it does the trick
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, errors give a clue, use paste.ubuntu.com to post that error
<daftykins> bob3247: well as long as the packages are available it should be fine. use "apt-cache search linux-image-3.13.0" to hunt for those available
<bpsizemore> hi all, I'm trying to make a custom splash screen for my own custom distro of ubuntu to run on a livecd. I have my image in a .png format but I don't know how to modify the syslinux.txt and syslinux.cfg to show the splash
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, and give some info about what you are building please
<loooooool> i've recently been  hit me offline is their anychance i could hit him offline
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, i am trying to install an edimax wifi adapter
<OerHeks> loooooool, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<bob3247> daftykins, cheers, its downloading now so i expect it will be fine, seeing if rolling back kernel fixes a touchpad bug that worked for someone
<loooooool> OerHerks, any other channel i can i join?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<boldfilter1> ping IdleOne
<loooooool> ?
<rocklobster> Somebody please help!? I can not seem to change the brightness on my screen. HP Pavilion g6 running xubuntu 14.04.
<OneM_Industries> Anyone know of a good SMART reporting tool that gives detailed info?
<bekks> smartctl
<OerHeks> S.M.A.R.T. is standard utility in disks AFAIK
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, is that sufficient info ?
<loooooool> is their anyway i  cant reinstall/download windows 7?
<OneM_Industries> No, I need to be able to look at the disk.
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, i didn't see the error log
<OerHeks> loooooool, sure, ask in ##windows
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, there you go  make: *** /lib/modules/3.16.0-031600-lowlatency/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<wolfieorama> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<loooooool> okay thanks.
<k1l_> loooooool: this channel is about technical ubuntu support only. if you need to find other channels and need help ask in #freenode .
<frostie> what has happen with the wine ppa? there seem to be no new wine versions there anymore? i have to run wine-staging ppa to get new wine versions for now
<OneM_Industries> I have a drive that is making funny noises and is acting oddly.
<potato_farmer> rocklobster, try adding acpi_backlight=vendor for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, what guide are you following?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: assuming /dev/sda is the one you want to check.
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, i am following this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/509498/is-there-a-standard-wifi-driver-for-the-edimax-ew-7811un
<pitastrudl> freshly installed ubuntu
<pitastrudl> feelsgoodman
<rocklobster> potato_farmer, I'm kind of a noob. Is that a text file?
<MeatPopsical> how do I open a .sh script in terminal? tried chmod -x /file then running it but it didnt work
<boldfilter1> wow, ubuntu isn't top room anymore
<OneM_Industries> Uh oh.
<k1l_> boldfilter1: please stick to technical ubuntu support only in here. (you know the guidelines)
<SoundAxis> MeatPopsical did you /file or ./file
<OneM_Industries> I looked at the smart data for my main HDD, noticed some rather odd things.
<csmule> Any admins have the headache of mtu problems? CUrious why if my client is set for 9001 mtu and my server is 1500 I get hanging, but changing the server to 1300 and it works fine.
<OneM_Industries> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: run the commands i suggested and paste the link.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, going.
<MeatPopsical> SoundAxis / file
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057372/
<mcphail> MeatPopsical: chmod -x will _remove_ execute permissions. You need chmod +x
<OneM_Industries> I am worried about values 1, 2, and 5.
<rocklobster> potato_farmer can you PM me?
<OneM_Industries> Pre_Fail sounds bad.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: there is no 2, and those fields have 0 - so nothing is wrong.
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<mustmodify> Am I correct in understanding that I can copy hashes in /etc/shadow from one machine to another, but that for the same username and password combination there may be more than one possible hash?
<frostie> but wine-staging works fine, but no one seem to maintain the regular wine ppa for ubuntu?
<OneM_Industries> Well, misread that then.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: run "dmesg" and see if you have any errors relating to reading/writing to/from that disk.
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, picked up anything from the error ?
<designbybeck> I'd like to set a few windows to "Always on Visible Workspace" each time I open them, how might I do that?
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, this guide has a green sign, so worth to try http://askubuntu.com/questions/551522/netis-wf2120-wifi-adapter-drops-signal-within-seconds/551648#551648
<OerHeks> maybe you have no 'headers' installed, not sure about that
<OneM_Industries> Not really seeing anything.
<OneM_Industries> Was worried for a sec, my entire life is on that drive basically.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: then let this be your scare into setting up a proper backup. hard disks are NOT reliable :)
<daftykins> buy another one _today_
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, checking
<OneM_Industries> Sadly, not in charge of that, and my parents will complain "But...but...money...."
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: time to get a job then.
<OneM_Industries> No, I have money saved up, they just don't like spending on computer parts.
<daftykins> right but you do it, not them...
<vrkansagara> my shift key work As shift And spacebar why ?
<daftykins> anyway your domestic finances are off topic :)
<mustmodify> Am I correct in understanding that I can copy hashes in /etc/shadow from one machine to another, but that for the same username and password combination there may be more than one possible hash?
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, they are. Any recommendations on HDD manufacturers to stay away from/go to?
<unloading> Hi , im trying to change my keyboard-layout on ubuntu server. Tried dkpg-reconfigure thing / loadkeys be  , and in /etc/default/keyboard my layout seems to be right. But still i'm having the wrong layout in console.
<vrkansagara> unloading:  having issue with keybord
<unloading> vrkansagara: is it possible , that this is the fault of webbased vps console ?
<vrkansagara> my shift and spacebar work same  (xmapmode code is 65 space 62 Shift_R)
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: not really relevant to an OS support channel. Seagate are definitely the worst, i go WD for warranty.
<vrkansagara> unloading: i am using laptopn So i dont think so
 * OerHeks thinks Seagate is fine, low fallout
<unloading> vrkansagara: oh you are having problems with your keyboard or what ? Im confused now ...
<vrkansagara> unloading: having prob with keyboard
<wolfieorama_> OerHeks, no success either
<vrkansagara> unloading: have any Solution for Me
<unloading> vrkansagara: Whats the problem ? Wrong layout , is it broken :p or ???
<aktx> kappa
<OerHeks> wolfieorama_, sorry to hear that, seems to be a lot of issues with that edimax chip
<wolfieorama_> OerHeks, edimax and lenovo G series
<vrkansagara> unloading: layout is ok And Key map is also ok but can find that why my two switches working same code on It like once i press spacebar it also work as right shift+spacebar and vis-versa
<wolfieorama_> OerHeks, feeling very frustrated, what other solutions is available for realtek driver :(
<OerHeks> wolfieorama_, that url was the best shot i could find
<vrkansagara> 65 space
<vrkansagara> 62 Shift_R any idea about these two key?
<wolfieorama_> OerHeks, see the error i am getting now Error! DKMS tree already contains: 8192cu-1.10
<wolfieorama_> You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once.
<unloading> vrkansagara: sorry man , i dont think i can help you with that. Gonna figure out my problem first :p
<vrkansagara> unloading: what your problem !
<wolfieorama_> OerHeks, see my new error up the chat
<unloading> vrkansagara: My layout is wrong and i cant fix it
<N0ble> Looks pretty dead at the moment
<ntaxid> hello, I was just wondering if there are ways to view the logs that were created after apt-get actions?
<sad> hi
<daftykins> apt has a history.log
<tgm4883> ntaxid: /var/log/apt/
<tgm4883> ntaxid: logs files in that directory
<ioria2_> wolfieorama_ with this i have no problem in compiling ... https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<sad> dutch people on board ?
<ntaxid> tgm4883: Thanks. I will look it up.
<DJones> sad: #ubuntu-nl is the main channel for support in dutch language
<DJones> Probably find plenty of people there
<sad> i cant find answer there
<MeatPopsical> anyone have a requested torrent not authorized with this tracker error on transmission?
<vrkansagara> unloading: why?
<daftykins> sad: so ask a question
<ntaxid> tgm4883: Ok, nice. :) Thanks again.
<sad> a publiec key by of for synaptic
<daftykins> MeatPopsical: sounds like you have multiple trackers and need to remove one - oh and to possibly not get shifty content ;)
<MeatPopsical> daftykins they are ubuntu torrents for LTS lol
<MeatPopsical> for some reason some work and some dont idk -____-
<tgm4883> MeatPopsical: where did you get the torrent file?
<MeatPopsical> tgm4483 from the ubuntu torrent lists, the past releases and other flavors part
<gl3am> re
<gl3am> Please help me, and fund the campaign: http://igg.me/at/safe-social-network/x/10854263
<tgm4883> gl3am: don't post that crap here
<MeatPopsical> safe social media.... not really possible since the point of it is putting info out there
<chrisn_> so I added a user to a group with   usermod -G sftpusers administrator (adding the administrator user to the sftpusers group) -- and when i went to log back into the server it said the user was no longer part of the sudoers group
<chrisn_> would appending a group cause a user to get removed from sudoers?
<Gallomimia> chrisn_: sounds like you might have used the wrong command for that and done just so
<tgm4883> chrisn_: yea, that's the wrong command
<zykotick9> chrisn_: BUT, did you use -a for append?  if not, they they are only in one group now!  i'd suggest against using usermod... YMMV
<tgm4883> chrisn_: you missed the -a
<zykotick9> s/they they/then they/
<chrisn_> smh
<Gallomimia> ummm. so how to get access to admin commands again so as to re-add to sudoers group?
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: boot into recovery mode and fix it
<eipi10> .
<chrisn_> has usermod -G *never* appended the group?  i seem to remember it did when i was working with servers regularly a few years ago
<chrisn_> maybe it was aliased somehow though
<tgm4883> chrisn_: I'm going to say probably not, but I'm not looking through years of source code to verify
<eipi10> hello
<daftykins> eipi10: hi, do you have a support question?
<eipi10> uhh, yeah
<eipi10> kinda
<tgm4883> !enter
<daftykins> eipi10: well tip #1 is press enter less please.
<tgm4883> !punctuation
<eipi10> oh, sorry!
<eipi10> I was doin this nickserve thingy
<pitastrudl> any idea which package of skype to install here http://i.imgur.com/qhfmQiN.png for ubuntu 14:04 64bit
<pitastrudl> multiarch?
<daftykins> eipi10: ok so that's not #ubuntu support but freenode support, ask in #freenode
<k1l_> pitastrudl: multiarch.
<pitastrudl> ok thanks
<eipi10> oh, I was trying to register my name
<daftykins> eipi10: yeah so ask them - that's off topic here :)
<eipi10> do you have an opinion of a safe, light browser?
<lert> My computer isn't booting from my bootable usb. The usb is 32-bit 14.04.02, and it works fine on my other computer. I've tried using the boot menu and switching around the boot order so that removable drives boot first. Is there anything I'm doing wrong, or does this computer just refuse to boot to anything but windows vista?
<eipi10> or do I have to go to a browser channel to get 2 cents?
<eipi10> in ebonics, that would be equivalent to 2 scrent
<eipi10> I didn't mean to piss y'all off earlier.  I am totally new to IRC.
<eipi10> so, adios
<nopf> so how to edit pdfs in "current" ubuntu versions (drawing boxes and such)? alternatives to pdfedit, which is no more in the repositories?
<lert> Nobody's going to answer my question, are they?
<MikeAndIke> How do i get the pipelight plugin in firefox to stop crashing when on xat?
<Dorf> is there anything built to make the keyboard on ubuntu function more like a mac?
<k1l_> Dorf: can you explain what you mean?
<bekks> Dorf: What would make a keyboard function "more like a mac"?
<Dorf> the shortcuts honestly
<Dorf> my biggest complaint is not being able to paste into terminal with a keyboard shortcyt
<k1l_> Dorf: hold the "super" key to get the list of shortcuts
<Dorf> *shortcut
<k1l_> Dorf: pasting is "shift+ctrl+v"
<EriC^^> Dorf: shift+ctrl+v to paste
<Dorf> well that's good to know
<Dorf> thank you
<EriC^^> or middle mouse if you highlighted it only
<carpediembaby> Hello. I am on 14.04 and the wifi was getting disconnected. I tried resetting the wifi by: ifconfig wlan0 down / up but it fails saying "error whole getting interface flags: no such device"
<Dorf> trying not to leave the keyboard
<carpediembaby> A restart didn't help either...
<EriC^^> shift+insert then
<carpediembaby> Any ideas?
<ikonia> carpediembaby: have you looked if there is an interface called wlan0 ?
<carpediembaby> ikonia: how do I look for that?
<ikonia> if you don't know the device name, why are you trying to down it
<ikonia> you shouldn't just be doing random things,
<ikonia> talk to someone in here and ask the channel to help work through your problem rather than blindly typing commands
<carpediembaby> ikonia: I knew rahe device name from the output of ifconfig. I was able to down it. But now ifconfig up doesn't work.
<MikeAndIke> Is Gnash a good alt to flash player?
<ikonia> carpediembaby: I doubt you're able to down it if the device doesn't exist
<ikonia> MikeAndIke: no
<k1l_> MikeAndIke: not really. flash needs to die, really
<MikeAndIke> k1l_ and ikonia i really need flash player though.. For games like Adventure quest, xat chats online, and other games i play :)
<daftykins> carpediembaby: what does "ifconfig -a" report? or preferably, "ip a" ?
<carpediembaby> ikonia: what do you mean it doesn't exist. It was there in ifconfig. Then the connection dropped and I tried to drop/up the interface . It failed on the up command so I restarted the computer.
<MeatPopsical> do you guys use 14.04 or 15.04? also why?
<ikonia> carpediembaby: you just said you got the error "no such device"
<k1l_> MikeAndIke: see pepperflashplugin-nonfree  or adobe-flashplugin
<k1l_> MeatPopsical: its your choice. do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<carpediembaby> daftykins: now, it only reports loopback as the output. I'm unable to paste the output since the device doesn't have Internet anymore.  (I'm on a phone)
<ikonia> hence "no such device"
<daftykins> carpediembaby: yeah so have you inadvertently flicked a wireless on/off switch?
<daftykins> carpediembaby: if it's an internal card, does lspci still show it?
<daftykins> (the wireless device)
<carpediembaby> ikonia: I also said that I restarted after I was unable to fix it with ifconfig down/up. Restarting fixes the problem but apparently now it's not getting fixed.
<carpediembaby> daftykins: lspci shows a network controller Intel 7260 (Rev 6b) and there is no physical switch on this laptop
<daftykins> carpediembaby: "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" then repeat "ifconfig -a" and see if an interface returned
<carpediembaby> ikonia: daftykins: before the restart, for ifconfig wlan0 up, I got an error something like connection timed out and some message related to setting gflags which I don't recall
<carpediembaby> daftykins: yes the interface returned!
<daftykins> so it almost sounds like your interface down command somehow unloaded iwlwifi
<carpediembaby> Though it still doesn't connect to the network
<daftykins> it won't until you restart network-manager
<MikeAndIke> daftykins after i installed Ubuntu i don't get the freeze up at all that i was having
<MikeAndIke> Everything is like 2x as fast as it was on usb and bootup takes no time at all :D
<daftykins> MikeAndIke: i don't recall this situation at all, sorry
<daftykins> refresh my memory?
<k1l_> MikeAndIke: that is no wonder.
<MikeAndIke> daftykins you don't remember talking to me the other day here when i was uisng "helpmeubuntu" nick lol
<daftykins> i help a lot of people, the nicks turn into a blur
<carpediembaby> daftykins: I already tried that. I've been looking for a solution for this and was trying ifconfig thing for this too. Once the connection drops, it never reconnects unless I restart the computer
<MikeAndIke> I'm on the freenode webchat atm but which would you guys recommend for IRC client out of xChat and Hexchat?
<daftykins> carpediembaby: version of ubuntu? desktop?
<k1l_> MikeAndIke: start with hexchat
<daftykins> MikeAndIke: hexchat should be fine
<carpediembaby> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04 and the computer is lenovo yoga pro 2 if that's what you mean by desktop
<daftykins> carpediembaby: no desktop environment, so presumably unity standard there
<daftykins> carpediembaby: are you fully up to date? which kernel?
<carpediembaby> daftykins: ah, yes. Unity.
<carpediembaby> I should be up to date or maybe a few days old
<daftykins> "uname -r" for current kernel
<carpediembaby> daftykins: kernel is 3.16 0-45-generic
<daftykins> carpediembaby: ok, so you might consider upgrading to the vivid HWE (hardware enablement stack) which uses the 3.19 kernel - i think that'll provide a newer intel driver which might play ball better, tough to say
<daftykins> otherwise maybe do a quick hunt for intel wireless bugs for your model card
<huschke> hello to all...can somebody help me ?  i have installed lubuntu and in my login screen  i can choose between lubuntu desktop version and lubuntu notebook version...how can i completly remove lubuntu notebook desktop enviroment ???
<k1l_> huschke: what ubuntu version is that?
<huschke> its lubuntu 15.04
<huschke> i cant find lubuntu irc chat
<huschke> <k1l_> its lubuntu 15.04
<carpediembaby_> daftykins: Is this a good? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels
<huschke> k1l_ : i dont like multiple login screens.. i only want to remove the lubuntu notebook desktop enviroment
<bprompt> huschke:     I assume the lubuntu-notebook or such, would be a package in the package manager, Synaptics, or software center, that you could remove
<daftykins> carpediembaby_: no you don't install mainline kernels - look up how to get the vivid HWE enabled on your system
<k1l_> huschke: do you mean the "netbook" session?
<huschke> bprompt: thx man..
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid | carpediembaby_
<ubottu> carpediembaby_: Package linux-image-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in vivid
<k1l_> huschke: is that a netbook?
<bprompt> huschke:    you could give a whirl to ->  dpkg -l | grep lubuntu | grep note  <--- to check for any
<huschke> k1l_ : yes
<daftykins> ugh fail
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid trusty | carpediembaby_
<ubottu> carpediembaby_: linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.23.10 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<huschke> bprompt: cool..thx ..i will ttake a look..sorry iam newbie
<huschke> some otgher question. lubuntu shows me 1 bad sektor from hdd but badblocks didnt found anything bad ..whats that ???
<carpediembaby_> daftykins: so i should just install this package and give it a go?
<daftykins> huschke: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> huschke: run the above and paste the link it produces
<daftykins> huschke: don't run badblocks :)
<daftykins> carpediembaby_: yeah, i think to get the proper HWE you need to install with dependencies though
<carpediembaby_> daftykins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack maybe?
<daftykins> carpediembaby_: yep that's the one
<k1l_> huschke: seems that sessions come with the lubuntu-default-session package. you could try to remove the entries in /usr/share/xsessions/ if you dont like them beeing in that menu
<huschke> k1l_: ok i will take a look in that folder
<huschke> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057842/
<mustmodify> Am I correct in understanding that I can copy hashes in /etc/shadow from one machine to another, but that for the same username and password combination there may be more than one possible hash?
<daftykins> huschke: yep, it's not necessarily a risk yet - but i personally would replace that drive :)
<daftykins> huschke: write that command down, "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" because things could get worse. there may be more bad sectors that your drive hasn't found yet, if you encounter freezes you'll probably be hitting them
<carpediembaby_> daftykins: great, thanks! Ill try if this works any better
<huschke> daftykins: my english is not so good..i forgot many vocabular..i am from germany
<huschke> what you mean with encounter
<daftykins> huschke: oh actually look at line 67, hardware ECC errors are high - i think bad times are coming
<huschke> did my hdd have a bad sector ?? i didnt understand the textfile
<huschke> ooh
<Xeno> @huschke: here it means: erleben, erfahren
<daftykins> huschke: yes, look at lines 55 and 68 - 1 bad sector got remapped
<k1l_> basically the check says: your disk is starting to fail.
<huschke> xeno..lach
<Xeno> lol
<daftykins> huschke: i'd backup and replace that disk immediately
<huschke> daftykins: i have wotrked with gparted last days
<daftykins> huschke: and?
<nopf> so how to edit pdfs in "current" ubuntu versions (drawing boxes and such)? alternatives to pdfedit, which is no more in the repositories?
<huschke> can it be error because of wrong partitioning
<daftykins> huschke: no, it is physically failing - it is a dying disk
<huschke> puuuhhhh
<huschke> last month i had windwos installed and after formatting drive the error was gone
<Ioyrie> did you check if your drive is smaller after reformatting?
<Jordan_U> Ioyrie: Drives don't change their reported size.
<daftykins> Ioyrie: that's not how it works :)
<huschke> <Ioyrie> ...no
<eipi10> so is Pigeon a chat client like chatzilla?
<eipi10> is this the same #ubuntu that's on freenode?
<MonkeyDust> eipi10  doesnt exist in trusty or vivid
<SpeccyMan> no but pidgin is
<k1l_> eipi10: this is #ubuntu on freenode
<Jordan_U> huschke: Often writing to a "bad block" can fix it, either by overwriting the same physical block (if the hardware wasn't damaged, but maybe a power failure caused a partial write), or by causing that sector to be remapped so that data for that logical block will be stored elsewhere (in the pool of extra sectors that drives keep for this purpose), and the physically unusable sector will simply no longer be used by the drive.
<Village> i got "package require tls" so what i need install?
<k1l_> !info tcl-tls
<ubottu> tcl-tls (source: tcltls): TLS OpenSSL extension to Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6+dfsg-3 (vivid), package size 51 kB, installed size 151 kB
<pitastrudl> does anyone know of a good unity dark theme for ubuntu 14.04
<pitastrudl> prefferably flat styled
<MonkeyDust> !themes | pitastrudl start here
<ubottu> pitastrudl start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pitastrudl> ahh
<pitastrudl> nice ty
<t7> hello all
<t7> i would like to roll back firefox to 39
<t7> is it possible?
<finetundra__> hey guys, I'd like to move programs to my ti 84 plus silver edition but I've heard that there may be issues. So, how should I go about this?
<k1l_> t7: why that? there are no security backports so that is not the best idea
<Village> work k1l_, thanks
<t7> k1l_: a vital addon
<t7> that now isnt working
<t7> it should be fixed in a few days
<k1l_> t7: best is to tell the addon maker
<t7> then i can upgrade
<t7> k1l_: so not possible?
<tgm4883> a vital addon?
<t7> popup dictionary
<t7> im studying very hard
<tgm4883> that's.... no vital
<Jordan_U> t7: There is a known serious vulnerability in Firefox that could allow any site to steal any of your files.
<t7> yeah but i had 39.03 or whatever before
<t7> so it was patched
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  your parents got their grades without that addon
<Mike9863> Whenever I plug my Android device into my laptop via USB, Nautilus opens a bunch of windows and I get dozens of MTP error messages. How can I disable this device from trying to mount because it's clear the laptop can't handle it correctly.
<MonkeyDust> t7  ^^^
<t7> thankyou for pointing out errors in my grammar
<t7> this has been a very helpful experience
<k1l_> t7: you can install a version with apt  if that version is still on the servers
<k1l_> t7: but this is, like we already said several times now, not the best option since there is no security patch backports on that firefox package.
<tony_> I need help. My ubuntu 15.04 has stopped appearing after I try to log on. All I get is a white screen.
<t7> k1l_: thanks
<vonStrauss> hello
<vonStrauss> if i am burning an iso to usb for a live usb,
<vonStrauss> can i use the restore disk image tool
<vonStrauss> will that do that for me
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Woo
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Guys remember me
<vonStrauss> i van't get unetbootin up
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Wha
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Wut u need about unetbootin
<vonStrauss> hello
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Hi
<k1l_> vonStrauss: what OS are you on now?
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> What's up with unet?
<vonStrauss> k1l_, ubuntu
<k1l_> BARTECHNOLOGYSRV: calm down please.
<k1l_> vonStrauss: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<vonStrauss> thnks k1l_
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> 1st thing
<vonStrauss> but will the restore disk image tool also work
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> im not angry
<vonStrauss> since i'm already on that window :P
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> I just got access to server 2
<k1l_> vonStrauss: i dont know what that tool is
<r0000t> Anyone have experience with getting the game RIFT to run on Wine/Ubuntu 14.04?
<vonStrauss> okay. well i'll try it and if it doesn'twork , i'll just wipe and do what you said
<Johnny_Linux> do you really need that big if a nick ?
<vonStrauss> thsnk you anyway k1l_
<k1l_> r0000t: for questions about wine better ask the wine specialists:
<k1l_> !wine | r0000t
<ubottu> r0000t: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<r0000t> kll_:  that was my next stop
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> Hey why did I get disconnected?
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> k1l
<k1l_> BARTECHNOLOGYSRV: because you closes the client. but please keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support.
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> I didnt close the client
<BARTECHNOLOGYSRV> hello_world
<k1l_> BARTECHNOLOGYSRV: you might want to join ##chat for your talking
 * genii slides k1l_ some tasty cookies
<finetundra__> genii: can I have cookies too?
<marus> hello, i want to make a bootable windows7.iso in usb under ubuntu, but i don't have success with usb disk creator and sudo dd bs=4M if=windows7.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<marus> any effective way to make this bootable usb?
<EriC^^> marus: that won't work
<k1l_> marus: i dont think that works with windows isos. ask the windows guys how to get a working one
<Jordan_U> marus: WinUSB is a tool for this purpose, but if it doesn't work we can't help you beyond that here.
<marus> Jordan_U: so ubuntu doesn't have a tool to do that?
<marus> unetboot also..?
<edupt_> Hello! I am using ubuntu 12.04 in Zedboard (with Arm). The Zedboard has a OLED, I would like to change the text in OLED, someone know how can I do that? Thanks in advance for every support.
<EriC^^> marus: uefi/
<EriC^^> ?
<OerHeks> marus, pendrive says it could http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Jordan_U> marus: Correct, there is no tool in the Ubuntu repositories for accomplishing this.
<Jordan_U> marus: http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<pitastrudl> hello, im trying to install this, any idea on how to make it work http://sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-system-load-indicator-0-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<pitastrudl> cant find any settings to toggle it on
<pitastrudl> and i forgot how i enabled it the last time
<OerHeks> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<OerHeks> pitastrudl, indicator-multiload is in the repos
<marus> OerHeks: pendrivelinux is very good, i've tested it, but you can't install it in ubuntu
<bytefire> Hi all
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> nvm
<pitastrudl> i had to open the app
<pitastrudl> ;_;
<Meh32> hey guys, i have a question, anyone know how to give permission to my User to be able to edit files in /var/www ?
<Meh32> i dont want to sudo everytime i want to edit something in my local webserver
<pitastrudl> !info indicator-sysmonitor
<ubottu> Package indicator-sysmonitor does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> marus: regardless your example command was wrong since you chose sdb1 not sdb ;)
<marus> daftykins: it work for me, i've tested both
<daftykins> marus: EFI boot? that's different then, legacy boot you can't just dd to a partition.
<edupt_> Hello! I am using ubuntu 12.04 in Zedboard (with Arm). The Zedboard has a OLED, I would like to change the text in OLED, someone know how can I do that? Thanks in advance for every support.
<daftykins> !repeat | edupt_
<ubottu> edupt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<marus> damage, there isn't any tool for linux like pendrivelinux
<daftykins> edupt_: you should maybe find channels relevant to that device, i don't think this channel will be of much use for ARM toys
<edupt_> ok. Sorry
<MonkeyDust> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<OerHeks> marus, then go for winusb , see the url from Jordan_U
<marus> Jordan_U say there no tool
<Jordan_U> marus: There are many supported tools for preparing GNU/Linux LiveUSBs in Ubuntu. There are no supported tools for preparing Windows install USBs in Ubuntu, and it is a completely different process. I have pointed you toward WinUSB once already, here is the link again: http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html . We cannot support this tool, but you are free to use it and get support for any problems you have elsewhere.
<marus> Jordan_U: thanks
<bytefire> I removed and re-added WiFi drivers. It seems to have gone okay. But connection fails with the message: aborting authentication with (Mac address) by local choice
<Jordan_U> marus: You're welcome.
<bytefire> Any suggestions why that might be?
<MonkeyDust> bytefire  by local choice... did you somehow change a mac address?
<emmanuel_erc> hello everyone!!!
<emmanuel_erc> I think I might be the biggest moron on the planet right now
<daftykins> emmanuel_erc: well phrase an ubuntu related support question for us and start from there
<emmanuel_erc> I'm sorry... I am just freaking out
<daftykins> ok, well pull yourself together first :)
<k1l_> emmanuel_erc: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here only.
<jhutchins> emmanuel_erc: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<emmanuel_erc> I am going to ask about how I might restore my files that I deleted. Is that ubuntu techical support related?
<k1l_> !extundelete | emmanuel_erc
<k1l_> !undelete | emmanuel_erc
<ubottu> emmanuel_erc: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<emmanuel_erc> This was on my laptop, and I shut down my computer once I realized what happened, though I did install extundelete while I was panicking.
<bytefire> MonkeyDust not deliberately
<emmanuel_erc> (I am using my desktoop right now)
<bytefire> MonkeyDust it connects fine after restarting
<emmanuel_erc> I want to ask if it is possible to start my laptop up again and just go to the virtual console so that I may perhaps unmount the drive
<bytefire> ... the machine
<Leverquin> can i get some link with terminal commands. and with list of file type that is commong in linux (the best if have comperation with windows)
<daftykins> Leverquin: file types (extensions) aren't really relevant in Linux land, type is handled by metadata in file headers i think
<Leverquin> how do you mean?
<daftykins> you don't get file.ext , you get file with header info
<Leverquin> oh and where i can see header?
<daftykins> you would run "file foo" and it can tell you what the file is
<Leverquin> okay
<allonhadaya> hi, I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for analyzing a core dump from a piece of firmware, specifically iwlwifi?
<allonhadaya> I have the location of the dump, but I'm not sure where to find the binary... or if that's even what I'm supposed to do.
<pyos2> test
<Jordan_U> allonhadaya: I assume that you're having trouble with a wireless card. Does this card work well in another OS? If you suspect a problem with the linux driver then I would suggest filing a bug report and including this core dump. How did you come across this core dump anyway?
<allonhadaya> :sb goto -1
<allonhadaya> :sb goto -1
<allonhadaya> :sb goto -1
<allonhadaya> oh oops
<joan> hi, need some help with permissions on a directory mounted using the "bind" option. Scenario: /bind_dir, set with 777 and ownership root:root, is the main dir. It has two subdirs, /bind_dir/subdir_home (777, user:user), and /bind_dir/subdir_media (777, root:root). The first one binds the regular /home/user dir system, and the second one the regular /media dir system. Both are meant to be used in a nfs share, and are mounted as usual:  "none
<joan>    bind  0  0".
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: I've been using this same setup for a long time with no trouble, so it must be a very infrequent edgecase. I had a bunch of webpages open, actively streaming a youtube video, as well as an ssh tunnel which may have been hung up on already.
<MrHeaderr> Hey hey
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: where should I file the bug?
<MrHeaderr> The Ubuntu Mate image for the Pi2 is awesome, still use now
<sirEgghead> I have a fresh 15.04 installation that won't connect to wifi.  NetworkManager sees the wifi spots around.  The password is correct.  I have another laptop (different hardware) with a fresh 15.04 installation as well.  It works fine.
<gnargnargnar> Shred
<gnargnargnar> hello?
<Jordan_U> allonhadaya: All you've said is what apps you had open when something happened. What actually happened? Where did this "firmware core dump" come from?
<gnargnargnar> Hello!
<wileee> sirEgghead, Check lspci in the cli for th hardware as well for us.
<wileee> the*
<wileee> sirEgghead, Just making sure it does connect with wifi, can you confirm this?
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: I'll try to answer what I think you're asking, but correct me if I didn't understand... One moment I was usng my apps like I described, and the next I had a bunch of log messages from iwlwifi on the screen. The last line indicated where I could find a core dump. The computer was unresponsive for a while, until at some point I could reboot it.
<sirEgghead> wileee, the hardware is showing up.  RTL8188CE.  It won't connect though.  I even tried to connect to an open wifi as well.
<daftykins> ugh realtek
<sirEgghead> agreed ^
<Jordan_U> allonhadaya: Is this error message still available in /var/log/dmesg.0 or elsewhere?
<t3p0> hello all!
<t3p0> I have a quick question regarding installing a piece of software on server-12.04.5
<wileee> sirEgghead, Yeah realtek, info on the web I will share, as I'm not sure what you've done so far, and am not really up on this issue.  https://www.google.com/search?q=15.04++RTL8188CE&hl=en&site=webhp&gbv=1&sei=nnjKVfjgBpfSoASZ5YOAAw
<t3p0> apt-get install stress-ng doesnt seem to find the package
<sirEgghead> wileee, haven't really done anything to this one yet.  I dislike realtek.
<bekks> !info stress-ng
<ubottu> stress-ng (source: stress-ng): tool to load and stress a computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.03.20-1 (vivid), package size 1307 kB, installed size 2829 kB
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: I'm digging around... Will let you know if I find it.
<sirEgghead> wileee, I'll go over some of those results and get back to you again.  thanks.
<bekks> !info stress-ng precise
<ubottu> Package stress-ng does not exist in precise
<wileee> sirEgghead, No problem, wish I had better support.
<bekks> t3p0: It doesnt exist in precise.
<t3p0> @bekks oh my
<t3p0> I feel pretty dumb
<t3p0> I suppose it needs 14.04 huh?
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: the crash dump was located in /usr/share/apport/apport -- would that serve as a hint to where I might find the logs?
<bekks> !14.04 > beisner
<ubottu> beisner, please see my private message
<bekks> beisner: dont bother, I tabfailed.
<bekks> !14.04 > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<t3p0> @bekks thanks for getting that info for me
<daftykins> sirEgghead: can you update that install with the wired interface?
<bekks> !info stress-ng trusty
<ubottu> Package stress-ng does not exist in trusty
<bekks> t3p0: It doesnt exist in trusty either, gimme a few please :)
<genii> hm
<bekks> t3p0: It should be available in trusty backports: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-backports/2015-February/020479.html
<sirEgghead> daftykins, yeah
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: now that I look at that file, that doesn't really make sense... :/
<daftykins> sirEgghead: ok, updated realtek drivers it is then
<sirEgghead> daftykins, sounds good.  mind pointing me in the right direction?
<bekks> t3p0: Can confirm it is in trusty backports: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/stress-ng
<Jordan_U> allonhadaya: I'm looking up how to get apport to automatically send a bug report including the crash dump.
<bekks> t3p0: Hope that helps
<daftykins> sirEgghead: no can do, don't know where to get anything - it'd just be google.
<sirEgghead> haha kk ty
<Jordan_U> allonhadaya: Running "apport-cli" should present you with the option of filing a bug report.
<t3p0> @bekks thanks so much!
<bekks> t3p0: you're welcome :)
<bekks> t3p0: In "revenge", you could clue me a bit further on how to use stress-ng :)
<finetundra__> anyone know how to move programs to a ti 84?
<finetundra__> on 14,04
<finetundra__> probably not the best description
<bekks> t3p0: this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/stress-ng/ is a bit overwhelming :D
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: apport-cli indicates that there are no pending crashes and that lines up with the fact that it's not in /var/crash
<k1l_> finetundra__: how would you do it on a non-14.04?
<finetundra__> k1l_: I don't know
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: could the system have frozen before it was able to write the report?
<k1l_> finetundra__: and what does "move program to a ti84" mean at all?
<finetundra__> And I'm talking about programs meant for the ti84 calculator
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: I know that this line of code ran -- https://github.com/elp/iwlwifi/blob/master/fs/coredump.c#L604
<allonhadaya> Jordan_U: if it helps
<daftykins> finetundra__: i take it you mean software on Linux to manage the calculators
<k1l_> !tilp | finetundra__
<k1l_> !info tilp | finetundra__
<finetundra__> daftykins: that sounds about right
<ubottu> finetundra__: Package tilp does not exist in vivid
<k1l_> !info tilp2 | finetundra__
<ubottu> finetundra__: tilp2 (source: tilp2): Texas Instruments hand-helds <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (vivid), package size 310 kB, installed size 948 kB
<t3p0> @bekks agreed :)
<t3p0> I am learning myself, trying to move away from using StressLinux distro.
<t3p0> Would prefer something built it. I will chime back once I get some facetime with -ng :)
<finetundra__> that'll do, thanks guys!
<WorldCorp> f
<finetundra__> and I'm back. Tilp seems to crash when backing up. Does anyone know how to backup with tilp and where it stores backups?
<daftykins> that's like the most niche request ever
<daftykins> finetundra__: look it up, i feel like you don't even try before you come here.
<finetundra__> daftykins: I do try before I come here. When I do come here, I've reached a dead end.
<daftykins> finding that program was like an app search, heh
<Finetundra> Still, now I need to know where it puts backups. And why it crashes when backing up.
<daftykins> does it have a man page?
<Finetundra> Yeah, I didn't see a backup location listed
<jab_here> x
<k1l_> Finetundra: that program is a very special one. so you might have more luck with looking into the docs of that program or see if there is a community around it
<daftykins> http://lpg.ticalc.org/prj_tilp/linux.html
<hexdecimalagain> hey everyone
<finetundra__> hexdecimalagain: hi
<hexdecimalagain> I have a little problem
<finetundra__> hexdecimalagain: go ahead and say it
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hexdecimalagain> I started to do programming (im on holiday btw), im 18, as i said i started to do a programming it was so productive 2 weeks for me, but i gave up. I dont have a motvation what should i do
<hexdecimalagain> Its little off topic
<OerHeks> totally offtopic :-)
<k1l_> hexdecimalagain: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat for that then
<finetundra__> hexdecimalagain: ubuntu-offtopic
<gartral> hey guys, in 15.04 is /home encryption manditory?
<k1l_> gartral: no
#ubuntu 2015-08-12
<allonhadaya> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<allonhadaya> what other commands does ubottu respond to?
<daftykins> lots.
<allonhadaya> neat.
<Jordan_U> !brain | allonhadaya
<ubottu> allonhadaya: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<daftykins> but don't play with them in channel
<nick____> Hello
<allonhadaya> daftykins: okay :), thanks Jordan_U
<nick____> I need serious help with my  Nvidia Graphics Card Please!!!
<daftykins> nick____: so ask
<daftykins> what's going on? what card? which ubuntu?
<nick____> I have been trying for A Week going in circles installing and Reinstalling
<nick____> 14.04 nvidia 745m hybrid card
<daftykins> nick____: that's still not any detail to explain what's going on
<daftykins> nick____: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<nick____> I have seleceted and driver in additional drivers I have installed bumblebee but bumblebee does not seem to work
<nick____> I can pastebin any commands you give me
<nick____> http://pastebin.com/k6vvhNrj
<daftykins> don't use bumblebee, that's problem #1
<daftykins> nick____: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<daftykins> nick____: dpkg -l | grep bumble | pastebinit
<allonhadaya> Later, all. Thanks for the company & info.
<beowu1f> anyone here struggled with getting tty1 to work appear after NVIDIA drivers have been installed. installing the drivers seems to make the screen go black when you ALT+CTRL+F1.. ?
<daftykins> how about F2?
<Jordan_U> daftykins: What do you recommend that users with laptops using Nvidia Optimus do if not use Bumblebee?
<daftykins> nvidia-prime which has been the new approach since 14.04 if not before
<daftykins> not seen a haswell combo with as old a chip as a 7xxM before though
<zykotick9> daftykins: nvidia often breaks VTs (if you use nvidia.com driver)
<daftykins> zykotick9: i know, i'm not the person asking.
<beowu1f> daftykins, any tty i choose is an issue
<zykotick9> daftykins: i realize...  but when you asked "how about F2", i believe it's all VTs, not just ctrl+alt+f1
<daftykins> zykotick9: that's different to my experience then
<nick____> http://pastebin.com/JKAMXgUg
<daftykins> beowu1f: oh well. what card? optimus setup?
<daftykins> nick____: err why didn't you just run the commands i gave?
<daftykins> nick____: sudo apt-get purge bumbleb*
<beowu1f> zykotick9, do you know any way around this issue of nvidia breaking the VT's?
<zykotick9> beowu1f: time machine?  sorry i don't.
<beowu1f> zykotick9, google is not givin me a good answer on this one..
<zykotick9> beowu1f: it's pretty common, i'm surprised you can't find much?!?!  good luck.
<nick____> I tried I ran two commands sorry if I missed
<daftykins> beowu1f: so... hardware? ubuntu version? driver version?
<daftykins> nick____: still need "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<beowu1f> GTX970, 14.04, v352.30 (manual driver isntall)
<daftykins> beowu1f: mmm, we advise against using the nvidia site downloads.
<daftykins> try the repo based 346's or anything newer if available
<OerHeks> GTX970 supposed to be supported by the 343 driver and up
<nick____> http://pastebin.com/Bjsrmv3F
<beowu1f> daftykins, the default debian 'nvidia-driver' did not launch into xorg at all..
<daftykins> beowu1f: what makes you mention debian?
<daftykins> 'nvidia-driver' isn't a package i'm aware of
<daftykins> now we mentioned what to do, so give it a go :)
<daftykins> nick____: ok did you run the purge of bumbleb* ?
<daftykins> nick____: also "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<beowu1f> daftykins, sorry i mean ubuntu. bean trying all distos lately and ubuntu has given the most success so far. so sticking to it
<nick____> yes i did
<daftykins> nick____: so ensure both are purged then reboot
<Meh32> anyone know how to give access to my User to /var/www/html so i dont have to sudo every time i want to edit something on my webserver?
<wafflejock> Meh32: is this a development machine?
<Meh32> wafflejock: this is a local webserver for myself, not accessable from the internet
<daftykins> Meh32: create a new group, add you and www-data to it
<wafflejock> Meh32: just want to know how lax we can be on the permissions.. basically can add your user to the www-data group most likely but will need to get some details from you
<nick____> ok both purged
<nick____> should i boot and come back?
<wafflejock> Meh32: okay yeah http://askubuntu.com/questions/79565/add-user-to-existing-group
<wafflejock> Meh32: since you're referring to /var/www/html pretty sure it's safe to assume you're using apache which should be using www-data for the group, can verify the group by, ls -al /var/www/html
<daftykins> nick____: yes
<nick____> ok Thanks so far!! brb
<Meh32> wafflejock:  it shows as root user and root group as owners
<daftykins> you change it Meh32 ;)
<wafflejock> Meh32: yeah can chown it, sudo chown -R /var/www/html yourusername:www-data, should be fine
<nick____> am i in?
<Meh32> thanks wafflejock
<Meh32> wafflejock: just out of curiousity, what permissions should i be doing if this server is online?
<wafflejock> Meh32: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/misc/security_tips.html <-- that probably does a better job explaining than I can but ideally you just want to lock things down as much as possible on a server
<wafflejock> Meh32: so would just be checking the particulars of execution permissions and things like that to restrict it as much as possible while letting what needs to run run
<Meh32> great. thanks wafflejock for the link and help
<daftykins> nick____: yeah so run "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<nick____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12058716/
<daftykins> nick____: looks fine, reboot again
<nick____> ok
<nick____> back
<daftykins> working?
<daftykins> nick____: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nick____> what command tests it?
<nick____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12058752/
<daftykins> well if you paste the link from the above i can see whether it's in use
<daftykins> looks alright
<nick____> is this configured for steam?
<daftykins> run something 3D
<daftykins> sure.
<nick____> so thats it?  i'm Good to Go??
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> go install a 3D game and test it
 * OerHeks uses glxgears to test
<nick____> WOW thank you so much I've been at it for days I left linux mint and came back to Ubuntu where I will Stay :D
<daftykins> the distro wasn't to blame
<daftykins> although being away from Mint helps ;)
<Ripchord> daftykins
<Ripchord> I love mint also
<Ripchord> but the installer is fucked
<alphacrimson5> hello everyone, testing this stuff
<alphacrimson5> anyone active?
<gshmu> flashplugin-install don't download form local,  at China this action very slow http://img.vim-cn.com/8f/cbc2db05fca77b55db3319c39fed3293c697de.png
<gshmu> local mirror, GFW === Root of all evil
<daftykins> Ripchord: i was saying the opposite - and don't use that language in here.
<Jordan_U> alphacrimson5: In the future please join ##test for testing your IRC client.
<alphacrimson5> roger that, sorry about this, glad to know. moving onto the test
<alphacrimson5> have a nice day, ac5 out
<soulisson_> Hello, i'm trying to set up a soft AP, some packets need to go from a wireless client to another one, are these packets going to be processed by the INPUT or the forward chain?
<TheNuclearNewt> Hello! I'm trying to learn about linux with an old laptop that I put Lubuntu 14.04LTS on. I'm having trouble with the wireless networks. I had figured it out before on an older version of Ubuntu, but I have to learn it all over again.
<daftykins> what's the wireless card?
<TheNuclearNewt> Can someone help me get my wireless working? I used sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer but that didnt work
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<misingnoglic> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute on this page there’s a thing that says “The same price as Peace, Love and Linux t-shirt (shirt not included)” - where do I get this shirt?
<daftykins> identify your model and follow the advice there, TheNuclearNewt ^
<TheNuclearNewt> I think it's a broadcom
<TheNuclearNewt> how do I find my model?
<daftykins> yes, confirm with 'lspci' or 'lsusb'
<TheNuclearNewt> Does that link tell how?
<daftykins> maybe, maybe not - why not read it
<TheNuclearNewt> Ok
<TheNuclearNewt> I already got the firmware-b43-installer like it said.
<OerHeks> misingnoglic, amazon i guess, not in the canonical store http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<daftykins> TheNuclearNewt: the page lists alternatives, please read the page first.
<misingnoglic> why would they mention it then :’(
<daftykins> misingnoglic: i think you missed the joke
<OerHeks> (not included)  :-D
<misingnoglic> It’s not in that store though
<misingnoglic> if that was your joke
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> there used to be t-shirts sold, maybe not anymore
<urllib> Hello. Does anyone know why I see these errors in /var/log/auth.log ? error: PEM_read_PrivateKey: mismatch or unknown EVP_PKEY save_type 408 error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key . All the mentioned keys are in /etc/ssh/ . I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<wafflejock> urllib: when do you receive the error? what's the command you're trying to run
<urllib> service ssh restart
<bitwiggler> is apt-get suppose to follow 301s?
<bitwiggler> update specifically pulling down Release.gpg
<barraponto> is it too hard to backport a package?
<wafflejock> urllib: you may want to just reinstall ssh sounds like something got corrupt... did you make changes that might be relevant?
<barraponto> or... where can I request a package backport?
<daftykins> barraponto: what's going on, first?
<urllib> wafflejock: I didn't make any changes, as far as I'm concerned.
<wafflejock> barraponto: it's going to depends on the package and what dependencies it has and what's available
<wafflejock> depend*
<kadiro> why barraponto ?
<Guest62944> real
<urllib> wafflejock: I don't have physical access to the server. It's my dedicated. However, something is very odd. root@sd-79457:/etc/ssh# service ssh restart stop: Job has already been stopped: ssh and it stays stuck there
<barraponto> kadiro: daftykins: wafflejock: trusty (14.04) automysqlbackup package is based on a Debian build that depends on mysql-client (instead of virtual-mysql-client)
<daftykins> barraponto: so you tried to use a debian package in ubuntu?
<urllib> The same *stuck* thing happened when I tried to remove the keys and regenerate them via dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<kadiro> ok so a question is about debian not ubuntu
<wafflejock> barraponto: seems you can replace this with a small shell script pretty easily and use cron to run it
<wafflejock> well maybe not all the features but depends on what you need from it
<daftykins> kadiro: yours is? then it's not welcome here
<wafflejock> the mysqldump and mail should be easy, if you really need incremental and stuff would take some work
<kadiro> daftykins: look up, not me you are confused
<barraponto> daftykins: wafflejock: kadiro: i'm using the Ubuntu 14.04 package (but it comes from Debian and has been fixed upstream)
<daftykins> kadiro: you didn't use a nickname
<kadiro> daftykins: yes this is my mistakes and you don't see before :)
<wafflejock> barraponto: so you're really just wanting http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=automysqlbackup&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all to be a more updated version which is already available in debian?
<barraponto> wafflejock: yes. it's already in Ubuntu 14.10 and every other version since.
<kadiro> barraponto: got it now, this package is built from source code or a ppa one?
<teward> kadiro: PPA or From Debian or From Upstream is always built from source.
<kadiro> teward: you confused me
<barraponto> FWIW, I'm trying to fix this https://github.com/debops/ansible-mariadb_server/issues/2
<teward> kadiro: you asked "this package is built from source code or a ppa one?"
<wafflejock> barraponto: not a regular or for that matter good idea in general but have you tried just installing the .deb from 14.10?
<kadiro> deb file is also build from source
<teward> kadiro: right, so you were ambiguous
<teward> :P
<kadiro> ^^
<kadiro> yes teward this because my english is very bad
<daftykins> kadiro: your english is too hard to understand
<kadiro> yes daftykins
<barraponto> wafflejock: i didn't try installing 14.10+ packages nor debian's.
<kadiro> daftykins: may be in future i can be clear :)
<teward> barraponto: so i'm late here, what exactly needs 'fixing'
<wafflejock> teward: https://github.com/debops/ansible-mariadb_server/issues/2 the issue is debian and 14.10 have a package with a fix for this but it's not available for 14.04
<barraponto> teward: 14.04 package for automysqlbackup is based on a debian build incompatible with mariadb-client package
<kadiro> so may be an upgrade can fix that for barraponto ?
<barraponto> teward: there is a newer build that fixes it, all it changes is it now depends on virtual-mysql-client
<wafflejock> barraponto: the one here doesn't have that dependency but it does have different dependencies from the 14.04 version which makes me wary of just trying to shim it in there http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/automysqlbackup
<barraponto> teward: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732878 has more details.
<ubottu> Debian bug 732878 in automysqlbackup "Add MariaDB as an alternative dependency" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<daftykins> kadiro: no, bad advice
<teward> barraponto: their fix is to add a dependency, that *might* qualify for SRU but don't quote me on that.
<barraponto> wafflejock: teward: it adds an OR dependency. previous build depends on package A, this one depends on A or B.
<kadiro> daftykins: i will be happy if you can explain to me or you have a solution for this problem
<barraponto> (don't know if there are further changes)
<wafflejock> barraponto: "bsd-mailxsimple mail user agentor mailx" isn't part of the dependencies of the 14.04 package so I'm not sure you'd be able to just install the 14.10 deb in 14.04 but
<teward> barraponto: is there a bug open on this issue on Launchpad?
<teward> (for Ubuntu)
<wafflejock> if upgrade is the other option and you absolutely need this it might be worth a shot anyhow
<wafflejock> barraponto: would go back to what I said initially though too depending on the real needs using the mysql dump call and mail can achieve about half of what that program does
<barraponto> teward: i don't know. that was one of my questions: where should I file such a packaging bug.
<teward> barraponto: well that's a different question
<teward> barraponto: `ubuntu-bug packageinquestion`
<teward> without the backticks
<wafflejock> barraponto: you can use, ubuntu-bug automysqlbackup
<teward> barraponto: state only that the package can't build with mariadb-client
<teward> barraponto: and then link the bug here, i'll link the Debian bugs and make a note this was fixed in vivid+ and affects only Trusty
<barraponto> i can link to the debian thread.
<barraponto> teward: ok, thanks.
<daftykins> just grab the package from newer releases for the time being until it's fixed?
<daftykins> barraponto: ^
<daftykins> kadiro: no, you're not the question asker
<kadiro> daftykins: i don't care
<daftykins> kadiro: hmm, i don't think your tone is helpful here :)
<kadiro> daftykins: i'm not here for you, i'm free to be here
<daftykins> i don't think i claimed that, but ok
<kadiro> good
<daftykins> i think you'd be better off in a channel of your own language, not confusing question askers
<Michael_Wright> Hi, I'm trying to watching Monsters university via VLC and i keep getting a error occurred and then it just stops trying to play the disney movie..
<kadiro> daftykins: what you want for me?
<daftykins> Michael_Wright: what's the source?
<Michael_Wright> It does it at the beginning where the language menu on the dvd is, I click english and thats when the error happens
<Michael_Wright> daftykins I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 and i got the VLC media play from the software center.
<Michael_Wright> I bought the dvd from my local walmart.
<barraponto> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automysqlbackup/+bug/1483942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1483942 in automysqlbackup (Ubuntu) "Package can't build with mariadb-client" [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> and it's a real disc?
<Michael_Wright> Yes.
<Michael_Wright> Do i need to download some codecs or another media player?
<daftykins> hmm, does VLC have any controls to skip to the main title instead of using the menus?
<daftykins> Michael_Wright: got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<barraponto> daftykins: since i'm working on a shared (contributed) deploy solution, i don't think using a cross-version package is acceptable. but I might resort to it in my particular install.
<Michael_Wright> Yes
<daftykins> i don't think you would've seen the menu if there were a problem with codecs
<Michael_Wright> I'll lookup another media player and try..
<daftykins> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/04/install-media-codecs-dvd-playback/
<daftykins> Michael_Wright: above looks good if you've not followed every step
<Michael_Wright> O.o apparantly i don't have libdvdread4.
<puter> Hi there all, A strange issue has developed fairly resonantly where after resuming my laptop from suspend I get two separate login screens. Does anyone have any ideas on how to put it back so there is just  the one?
<daftykins> no idea if VLC uses it
<puter> Oh ubuntu 15.04
<Abhijit> Hi
<Abhijit> on 15.04, group for www-data is www-data and i can do chown -R www-data:www-data and run cron as user www-data right?
<barraponto> teward: even if that change is not SRU (i hope it is), can we get it in ubuntu-backports?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i have a lenovo t420 laptop running 14.04 LTS.  PROBLEM: when I plug in my headphones, I continue hearing audio from the speakers of the laptop.  how can i fix?
<teward> barraponto: that's a separate process.
<teward> barraponto: i think this is an SRU thing, not a backport
<teward> barraponto: you can request backports if you want, i can even file the req on your behalf, but... lets see SRU first
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Have you looked in  settings-sound-output?
<barraponto> teward: thanks.
<wileee> arooni-mobile, There is also alsamixer in the terminal
<arooni-mobile> wileee, is that a program?
<arooni-mobile> settings-sound-output?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, What desktop are you using?
<arooni-mobile> wileee, whatever comes default in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<arooni-mobile> wileee, when i MUTE the speaker output in alsamixer
<arooni-mobile> it gives me the desired effect
<arooni-mobile> but when i use the volume keys on my laptop / keyboard of mute/volume+up volume+down, the volume of speaker + headphone move in lock step
<Abhijit> on 15.04, group for www-data is www-data and i can do chown -R www-data:www-data and run cron as user www-data right?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, when you see word-word-word, it is go to the first find the seconand third from the second
<arooni-mobile> got it
<wileee> ;)
<kadiro> arooni-mobile: install pavucontrol and try the again ( if your problem not solved )
<SolarNRG> what's my administrative password?
<wileee> When helping here, make sure it's needed and not the need to help
<SolarNRG> wait got it
<rredd4> Booted into live cd with a mac, the try ubuntu or install ubuntu scren. I need to set nomodeset, pushing f6 does not bring me to the correct screen. No what?
<wileee> rredd4, YOU need the earlier gui, try esc on powering on.
<wileee> or dhift
<wileee> shift*
<arooni-mobile> wileee, so how can i get output on audio only from headphoens
<wileee> err booting the disk or usb rredd4
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Mine changes from speakers to headphones when plugged in, what does yours do?
<rredd4> wileee ok, as soon as it starts to boot the cd push esc?
<arooni-mobile> wileee, kadiro just installed pavucontrol; seems to allow me to adjust volume and maintains audio output ONLY in my headphones
<wileee> rredd4, Yes or shift, on a standard install that brings up the early gui.
<arooni-mobile> but it looks like i have to manually switch using pavucontrol whether i want audio output into headphones / speakers
<arooni-mobile> is there a way for this switch to be automatic?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, I'm done, your just flailing honestly.
<kadiro> arooni-mobile: try in pavucontrol you will find a solution
<arooni-mobile> wileee, i fail to see how;
<wileee> of course you don't
<arooni-mobile> kadiro, the pavucontrol solves the problem;  i was just hoping that ubuntu would switch audio output automatically to *only* headphones when plugged in
<arooni-mobile> but the work around isnt that annoying
<kadiro> arooni-mobile: the solution of wileee work too, i just give you a program do a job for you
<arooni-mobile> well i would just like audio to switch between speakers / headphones automatically, but at least i can switch the intput manually
<rredd4> wileee holding esc key shows,  boot:
<wileee> rredd4, I have never owned an apple so this was just what may work, there is a wiki, have you seen it?
<kadiro> arooni-mobile: for that i'm not very experienced but may be something to do ( reconfigure alsa ) i think
<rredd4> wileee no
<returnthis> I can no longer change audio output. The output devices show up in the Sound control center, but selecting them does not change the output.
<wileee> rredd4, YOu tried both keys mshift as well?
<wileee> shift*
<returnthis> I installed skype, then realized that was dumb and did an autoremove.... I think that uninstalled something important
<rredd4> Not shift yet
<returnthis> is there a way to make sure all the default packages are still installed?
<wileee> rredd4, If you are given two plans, try them both before repoting one does not work please.
<rredd4> wileee I will tho
<wileee> !mac | rredd4
<ubottu> rredd4: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kadiro> returnthis: it remove all unecessary package
<returnthis> kadiro: right, but I suspect it removed something necessary
<wileee> retoaded, How did you uninstall it?
<returnthis> cause my audio has been working fine for a long time. even with skype. then I autoremoved after uninstalling sky[e
<returnthis> apt-get
<wileee> returnthis, How did you uninstall it?
<wileee> retoaded, sorry
<returnthis> and then there was a lot of i386 pkgs that were suggested for removal, so I did autoremove
<returnthis> and now I can not select output anymore, stuck on laptop speakers :(
<returnthis> regardless of how it happened, any idea how I can figure out what I am missing?
<kadiro> returnthis: i don't understand all what you say ( my english is very bad ), you means you have no sound ?
<returnthis> sound working fine in default speakers. all output devices listed fine. can select differenout output device. but that does not change anything
<returnthis> still on laptop speaker
<kadiro> returnthis: i suggess pavucontrol may be that fix this problem for you too
 * returnthis tries
<returnthis> ah! mh Pro Dock audio is not an option
<returnthis> huh
<kadiro> returnthis: so something work?
<m82labs> Is it possible to turn "highlight to copy" back on in Ubuntu Gnome 15.04?
<wileee> m82labs, gnome fallback, shell?
<kadiro> good night guys see you tomorrow
<daftykins> here's hoping not
<wileee> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<wileee> seems to be off system wide I see info on xclip as an alternative
 * wileee sticks m82labs with a sharp stick and yell wake up
<wileee> yell's
 * m82labs jumps up and pretends he wasn't sleeping.
<wileee> heh
<m82labs> wileee, shell
<wileee> m82labs, I don't see much on this, never knew myself on or off, but here is a link, not sure if the answer you need. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211318
<m82labs> wileee, I have been away from linux for a while, but every distro I have ever used in the past (invluding Ubuntu) defaulted to highlight = copy, middle-click = paste.
<m82labs> wileee, seems to no longer be the case.  Unless this issue is specific to Ubuntu-Gnome
<wileee> m82labs, seems since xterm in the base control, might be something in gconf
<wileee> is in *
<wileee> just a guess though
<titocaldo> i need more speedy in ssh
<titocaldo> very vvery slow sending command
<Abhijit> titocaldo, get better Internet connection?
<titocaldo> no
<titocaldo> internet connection very speed
<zykotick9> m82labs: i don't know the details, but i remember seen Gnome was removing that functionality at X version, perhaps ubuntu has reached that version?
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Abhijit> titocaldo, try ping to your target, and see how many ms it takes
<syshk> hi
<daftykins> lo
<syshk> 大家吃饭了吗
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<syshk> yes
<rredd4> wileee the solution was on boot up, there are 2 icons at the bottom, push any key to go to boot options
<wileee> rredd4, Heh, good job figuring it out. ;)
<syshk> Did you eat?
<syshk> Is there anyone to talk to?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> no chat here :)
<syshk> What can you do?
<daftykins> syshk: like the factoid says, support questions here or chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<soulisson_> should i allow uncategorized web sites in a web filter?
<soulisson_> oops sorry
<syshk> Thank you daftykins  for the first time I use Xchat
<gabriel> salve
<syshk> ` .`
<zabear> Question - I have read irc guidelines but did not see anything related - Is it netticquette to announce yourself when you log in- the first time, or should I just log in and start chatting?
<syshk> m
<daftykins> well this is a support channel so you log in and ask support questions
<returnthis> zabear: don't ask to ask, just ask
<daftykins> chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> syshk: stop hitting random keys please
<zabear> But I have asked
<daftykins> in an inappropriate channel yes :)
<Flannel> zabear: Generally, just start talking.
<zabear> If this is an inappropriate channel, where should I go ? which channel?
<Flannel> zabear: If you're looking for general chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.  #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu-related technical support.
<daftykins> zabear: i already answered that if you read ;)
<gartral> hey all, problem here, I tried installing ubuntu in uefi mode and it won't boot, I've done the boot-repair and it says everything looks kosher
<zabear> At Flannel:   I need information relating to IRC use, but did not find answers in the irc info pages
<daftykins> what kind of system?
<Flannel> zabear: You can ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<daftykins> zabear: please take this to ^
<daftykins> it's not welcome here
<zabear> OK
<zabear> I did not know where to start
<Flannel> daftykins: relax.  We're getting there.
<Flannel> zabear: Usually, you can either click on the #ubuntu-offtopic to join, or type `/join #ubuntu-offtopic` (without the backticks) and you'll join.
<daftykins> Flannel: now now, you can't read my emotions from text :)
<thetrav> My ubuntu box has a single physical connection patched to a trunk port.  The trunk port defaults to VLAN 40.  I have installed the vlan package from apt-get to map an eth0.50 VLAN, however I'd like to also set up eth0 so it sends out untagged traffic.  Anyone know if that's possible?
<daftykins> gartral: so... what kind of system?
<gartral> daftykins: built it myself
<daftykins> gartral: is ubuntu the only OS?
<gartral> yes, might maybe install 10 later
<daftykins> ok that's backwards, always put Windows on first for the easy approach
<gartral> windows 10*
<daftykins> but yeah not a good sign that you can't get it alone to boot
<daftykins> look if your motherboard has any newer BIOSs
<gartral> daftykins: to be fair, I don't have my 3tb disk yet
<daftykins> that doesn't really mean much to me
<daftykins> :)
<gartral> daftykins: I installed ubuntu on a external disk
 * daftykins blinks
<daftykins> externally attached how?
<gartral> USB 3
<zabear> Is there another channel to go to for IRC netiquette - Ubuntu-off topic-channel has currently  no one there at present
<wileee> zabear, Not supported here, but just act natural and respectful to others here, no real etiquette, every channel is different.
<Tex_Nick> zabear: you might be looking for #ubuntu-offtopic ... but you should bring your netiquette with you ;-)
<wileee> Kant says dignity and respectful always
<zabear> hey - I appreciate advice - didn't mean to offend anyone - just did't know where to start - will now stop posting her - bye
<vrkansagara> any keboard expere here ..
<wileee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rnat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vrkansagara> ubottu: thanks
<vrkansagara> my spacebar perform as space And shift why?
<vrkansagara> also my left shift work as tab + left shift
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vrkansagara> ubottu: sure
<vrkansagara> i capture the xev code For the right shift is 65 space  62 Shift_R , i think this is a bug
<vrkansagara> wileee: any idea
<vrkansagara> can't code this is really unknowing ...key strock
<Gotolei> what's the command to use to find out if a live boot is running in efi secure mode or not?
<zbin> halleo
<zbin> I'm new guy!
<Travie> Yo
<Gotolei> in the process of installing 15.04 and i'm getting an error i didn't get in 14.04 http://i.imgur.com/x9zHqM1.png
<Gotolei> s/error/warning
<jiachongliu> hello
<milk_base> Does ubuntu find and dual boot with windows 7,8,10 if windows is UEFI?
<wileee> !uefi | milk_base
<ubottu> milk_base: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zoah> !textlive
<Gotolei> it did in 14.04
<milk_base> Gotolei: you did?
<wileee> Gotolei, You might read that n=bot message as well
<carlosthejackal> #THESENATE
<Gotolei> screw it i'll just continue, last time i tried this channel it just got worse
<milk_base> wileee: page does not answer my question
<milk_base> I mean what I ask, not anything between the lines.
<wileee> milk_base, Do the research, this is free help, and that is about as basic as it gets.
<milk_base> wileee: stfu or be useful. That's how it works. I don't pay you to give me useless info. You could just as well link me pokemon pictures. You're wasting my time.
<wileee> it actually tels you it can bcd windows and uefi is the same on all windows since W7
<wileee> No read the answers with some intelligence
<paresh> any body have wireless driver knowledge
<milk_base> wileee: You can't just shit in someones face that's asking for help, and go "it's free hurr durr that's what you get". Rather not "help" at all.
<wileee> !attitude | milk_base grow up
<ubottu> milk_base grow up: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<milk_base> wileee: I'm not american, I don't suffer from the I-require-respect-or-I'll-start-a-fight-at-mc-donalds-over-a-mc-nugget-or-shoot-you-syndrome. Just ignore me, as I'll ignore you solely because you're wasting my time.
<cincinatus> paresh: a little. What's your question?
<paresh> i am using atheros wireless chip. i want to set one global reg. domain
<wileee> paresh, Many, give the channel the issue and hardware pf the wifi. THe hardware is seen with a lspci in the terminal
<wileee> of*
<paresh> so i can use in any country
<paresh> cincinatus ?
<cincinatus> paresh: sorry. No help here.
<wileee> funny thing, no ones ever paid anyone here, it is free volunteer help
<milk_base> wileee: you're giving yourself too much credit. Help or leave it, it's your choice. But don't spam the channel with your whining or misinformation.
<phatlynx> Open question, do you think uefi is an improvement over bios if so why not
<squinty> milk_base,  mature up or leave.  at least wilee is here day after day helping people.   where are you?
<somsip> milk_base: time to calm down now. stop with the abuse
<somsip> squinty: please do not join in the argument.
<milk_base> squinty: I'm here fairly often, helping, for the past.. let's see, 6 years.
<squinty> rubbish
<milk_base> squinty: not at all.
<somsip> !ops | ongoing argument getty petty
<ubottu> ongoing argument getty petty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<milk_base> squinty: and it doesn't change the validity of my argument, which indeed is valid.
<unloading> Im following this guide : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-secure-updates-and-installations-in-wordpress-on-ubuntu␣, at some point they setup a passwordless user. Why would you do that ?
<somsip> s/getty/getting
<cep> Hello
<tonyyarusso> unloading: No need to have one if it's not being used interactively.
<wileee> unloading, It's ssh.
<yrj> cna we install lvm ovwe raid 6
<yrj> in ubuntu
<squinty> milk_base,  if as you say have been here for six years , then you obviously know that abusive behaviour and swearing is not allowed in this channel
<squinty> btw you on ignore here
<yrj> i need help on creating lvm over raid 6
<yrj> do u all even answer queries
<unloading> tonyyarusso: wileee : and it would be a user who could do nothing to the box ? Except the wordpress directory ?
<somsip> yrj: people who know the answer will answer if they can. It's quiet time on here right now as (generally) the west is asleep
<wileee> unloading, Not sure here, sorry about that.
<tonyyarusso> unloading: They could do whatever you let them do, as permissions / ACLs / SELinux / etc. are configured.
<yrj> i asked bcz it seems there is some fight goign on here
<somsip> yrj: it's abated now. Just have patience and ask your question from time to time
<yrj> somsip: thanks
<yrj>  i need help on creating lvm over raid 6..
<ICantCook> Hi all,  is there a terminal command I can run to simply disable the mouse cursor in X11?
<ICantCook> or to just hide it until it's moved or something like that?
<somsip> !find unclutter
<ubottu> Found: unclutter
<somsip> !info unclutter | ICantCook
<ubottu> ICantCook: unclutter (source: unclutter): hides the mouse cursor in X after a period of inactivity. In component universe, is optional. Version 8-19 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ICantCook> cool, thanks
<somsip> ICantCook: there might be something else similar that's better for your needs, but that's a start
<LambdaComplex> Could check its source code and figure out how exactly it hides the cursor
<somsip> ICantCook: just checked, seems exactly what you want and I've just added it to my own desktop so thanks for the idea :)
<phatlynx> Uefi: improvement over bios?
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: I'd say so. It's nice that my motherboard actually comprehends booting to different operating systems rather than just saying "Hey, here's the boot drive! Let's look at the MBR"
<wafflejock> phatlynx: http://www.howtogeek.com/56958/
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: If you want, you don't even need a boot loader with UEFI. You can just let the motherboard handle it.
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: the motherboard?
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: Yeah, and use its boot menu to choose which .efi file you wanna load
<ICantCook> somsip: Thanks.  unclutter is working perfectly
<somsip> ICantCook: np
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: interesting
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: Of course, you can still use a boot loader. GRUB2, gummiboot (now systemd-boot), and rEFInd come to mind.
<LambdaComplex> Oh, and Syslinux.
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: thanks for the tip
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: No problem
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: if i have windows and ubuntu do they both need a efi boot directory on the -same- partition?
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: Yes, they'll both use the same EFI System Partition
<hooo> why the hell does eclipse always look broken on ubuntu and ONLY on ubuntu?
<LambdaComplex> For instance, I have /boot/EFI/Microsoft and /boot/EFI/refind
<hooo> is nobody of you using eclipse?
<Halfwit> Correct.
<hooo> well ubuntu is unusable like this
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: Good call
<LambdaComplex> What does "broken" mean in this case?
<LambdaComplex> phatlynx: Assuming you installed Windows before Linux (which is generally the best way of doing it), you should already have a valid ESP
<LambdaComplex> Although Windows only makes it 100 MiB, which is arguably a tad small
<cfhowlett> phatlynx, this is a mac, yes??
<hooo> LambdaComplex: the popup backgrounds are black and make the text unreadable many times
<somsip> !info wmname
<ubottu> Package wmname does not exist in vivid
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: no a pc
<phatlynx> cfhowlett: a pc
<cfhowlett> phatlynx, refind is for macs ...
<LambdaComplex> No, that's refit
<cfhowlett> LambdaComplex, refit is no longer made.  refind is the replacement
<LambdaComplex> cfhowlett: And it works just fine on a pc
<phatlynx> LambdaComplex: thsnks
<phatlynx> cfhowlett: thnks
<cfhowlett> phatlynx, happy2help!
<murcha> hi guys! is there anyway in ubuntu to get the health status of an nfs mounted partition?
<choice> Good Day! Is there a distraction free writing tool that comes with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> choice, gedit
<choice> cfhowlett: im using that. its not distraction free. thats why i came here.
<cfhowlett> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<choice> distraction free usually means: no border, no menu, no buttons, big whitespace around the text.
<Tex_Nick> choice: distraction >>> See Distracted
<choice> i installed focuswriter. let's see if that one works...
<ashishhacker> wifi
<choice> looks like it gets the job done.
<grahamsavage__> what command do i use to open the terminal?
<sengkuni> hello
<Ben64> gnome-terminal
<grahamsavage__> Ben64, works great! much obliged
<grahamsavage__> gnome-terminal --working-directory="/tmp"
<grahamsavage__> is there anyway i can pump commands into it?
<Cerales> Does anyone know how the mtu is set if there's nothing in /etc/network setting it? I'm trying to figure out why my machines in AWS have their MTU set at 9001, rather than the more common 1500.
<grahamsavage__> hmm opening a terminal window and running commands in it without it closing after seems impossible
<kazumi-kun> grahamsavage: what terminal you running?
<kazumi-kun> i'm using Gauke and can just use F10 to bring it down and move it away and still have commands running
<sinaloko> hi
<kazumi-kun> Hey
<Cerales> ~
<kazumi-kun> how is every one this morning
<cannon2> Cerales: https://www.flydata.com/blog/how-to-make-ec2-mtu-settings-compatible-with-amazon-redshift/
<GitGud> got me an ubuntu server today :)
<kazumi-kun> what type of server
<cfhowlett> !server | GitGud
<ubottu> GitGud: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kazumi-kun> I run mine off a HP Micro server
<GitGud> 12.04
<kazumi-kun> 16GB ram
<GitGud> 768 GB ram
<GitGud> 768 MB ram
<GitGud> *
<GitGud> 10 bucks a year
<Idle84818> what can virtual consoles be used for?
<somsip> Idle84818: using the machine without a gui
<Idle84818> so what is the difference between virtual console and virtual desktop?
<somsip> Idle84818: one is for text input, and the other is a gui
<Idle84818> got it! thanks
<ObrienDave> console = terminal
<Idle84818> so technically when i boot up a pc i have like 5 different logins waiting rather than one?
<Idle84818> a linux pc ofc
<hhee> guys. i need player for mp3 and radio stream recording. which one can i choose?
<somsip> Idle84818: if you have 5 virtual consoles on start, you can log in different users using alt-F{number} on each console
<Idle84818> so if i only have one user its kinda pointless?
<somsip> Idle84818: depends on your use case
<wafflejock> Idle84818: it's good if something goes wrong with the X display GUI
<cfhowlett> hhee, open the software center.  search for yourelf.  don't be lazy.
<wafflejock> Idle84818: or you need to monitor something in the background
<cfhowlett> !mp3 | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Idle84818> ahh ok i get it
<ObrienDave> hhee, vlc or banshee for mp3. audio-recorder for radio stream
<somsip> Idle84818: say you search in links for a command, you could background it run the command and the bring it to the foreground again, or you could ALT-F2 run it there and ALT-F1 to switch back to links.
<hhee> cfhowlett: i not lazy but not found what i need :)
<cfhowlett> hhee, :)
<hhee> ObrienDave: tnx, checkout this
<Idle84818> and are the individual virtual consoles refered to as TTY1, TTY2 etc?
<somsip> Idle84818: yep
<Idle84818> ok i got the picture now, thanks
<Idle84818> how do i check if ufw is running?
<wileee> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Idle84818> i meant like a command for checking if ufw is running
<gox39> hi people, I have a bluetooth based gaming controller (has the capability to connect as a keyboard and mouse device) that I have absolutely no problem with pairing it with my xubuntu host. but does anyone know how to pair and use the controller via the terminal ?
<wileee> The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command
<cfhowlett> Idle84818, man ufw will explain
<wafflejock> Idle84818: for ubuntu services you can use service like sudo service ufw status
<Idle84818> ok thanks all, cya
<pandixx> ctuoio
<pandixx> que es esto?..
<cfhowlett> !es | Pandixx
<ubottu> Pandixx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shredding> I have problems with an ubuntu machine timing out every day and i need to restart it. I have applied this one http://stackoverflow.com/a/10077302/333566 and see lots of ssh-agent lines in the kern.log - may that be related?
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I turned my vaio pro 13 into legacy mode since I don't have windows, and UEFI on vaio pro seems to be a bit peculiar. I had installed ubuntu on it in legacy mode with no pain at all. But now I want to reinstall, I already have also arch in legacy mode, and the usb stick does NOT boot in legacy mode
<vincenzoml> I made the usb stick using the ubuntu 15.04 iso (actually ubuntustudio, but I guess it does not change anything) and unetbootin
<aldnavleech> Can I ask something?
<aldnavleech> I need help.
<MerwanOuddane_> Go ahead
<aldnavleech> I can't reach my login screen in Ubuntu 14.04
<vincenzoml> So the short version of my question is  "how do I make ubuntu boot in legacy mode from usb stick?" or else "if I install ubuntu in uefi mode, will it boot in legacy mode?"
<ObrienDave> aldnavleech, what do you mean by "can't reach it"?
<MerwanOuddane_> Does your screen stay black ?
 * vincenzoml reboots
<aldnavleech> When I turn on my laptop it displays just a black screen and a mouse pointer. That's it. No login screen.
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aldnavleech> @MerwanOuddane Yes. It stays black.
<spoot> hi
<spoot> got that ubuntu php-nginx-sql server
<spoot> and I'd like it to be able to send mails
<spoot> but I followed like 10 differents tutorials, and none of them has worked
<cfhowlett> !server | spoot
<ubottu> spoot: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<spoot> !server
<aldnavleech> ObrienDave, MerwanOuddane you still there?
<wafflejock> spoot: what'd you configure for handling sendmail?
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | aldnavleech
<ubottu> aldnavleech: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<spoot> wafflejock: postfix
<wafflejock> spoot: also are you running this server on your local network going through an ISP?
<spoot> wafflejock: It's a digitalocean dropplet
<wafflejock> spoot: I ask because Comcast blocks outgoing port 25
<wafflejock> ok
<aldnavleech> ok. let's see.
<spoot> wafflejock: I'm in switzerland so I don't know comcast, but I heard it's the devil
<wafflejock> spoot: you heard right
<wileee> nah just his brother
<Nicola-1980> hi guys, anyone here using preseed to install ubuntu?
<spoot> wafflejock: but the server is located in Amsterdam according to digital ocean
 * ObrienDave has comcast xfinity. LOVE IT 105 Mb/s
<wafflejock> spoot: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth this guide helped me get postfix configured and tested
<spoot> wafflejock: let's try this 11th tuto :)
<wafflejock> spoot: heh yeah well would just jump to the troubleshooting since you already started setting things up and this one is pretty long/thorough
<spoot> wafflejock: I just desinstalled postfix and removed all the conf file to start with a fresh one
<Nicola-1980> I'm dealing with partitioning. I've an hd partitioned with LVM (CentOS) and I want to overwrite it with an Ubuntu with standard partitioning. I've tried using "partman-auto/expert_recipe" but it doesn't seems to work :(
<spoot> wafflejock: first fucked up thing : the tutorial ask me to modify the existing things in the main.cf of postfix, but they do not exist :/
<wafflejock> spoot: if you're just trying to get this sending out mail you might be better off configuring with this http://linuxconfig.org/configuring-gmail-as-sendmail-email-relay postfix is definitely a pretty robust solution and lets you setup spam handling and virus scanning and all and lets you customize the accounts and forwarding etc
<wafflejock> spoot: if you aren't actually trying to get a full blown email server though and just need to send out it's probably overkill
<spoot> wafflejock:yeah, I just want my websites to sometime send a few notifications by mail
<spoot> wafflejock: and only to admins
<somsip> !info sendemail | spoot (very simple gmail sender)
<ubottu> spoot (very simple gmail sender): sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-5 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<wafflejock> spoot: k in that case I'd suggest skipping on postix and just using sendmail configuration
<aldnavleech> we're lost
<spoot> sendemail is not sendmail ?
<aldnavleech> :(
<somsip> spoot: no
<cfhowlett> details matter
<MichaelTiebesl> good afternoon...where can i found a working ppa to update chromium in ubuntu?
<somsip> !ppa | MichaelTiebesl
<ubottu> MichaelTiebesl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<spoot> cfhowlett: that's what she said !
<spoot> !sendmail | spoot
<spoot> ubottu is pretty friendly :)
<ubottu> spoot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spoot> ubottu:that's what she said !
<ubottu> spoot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> no bot abuse ;P
<Nicola-1980> so none using preseed installation?
<kokut> Hello, i'm getting "Failure to download extra packages"
<kokut> sorry, "Failure to download extra data files" when trying to download flashplugin-installer
<kokut> If i click on Run this action now it does nothing.
<ObrienDave> kokut, in terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kokut> dist-upgrade?
<shredding> how can i change a www-data:www-data group to deployer:www-data as deployer (who's in the group www-data)?
<ObrienDave> kokut, yes
<Tzunamii> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer && echo "I rock!"
<somsip> shredding: chown -R deployer
<spoot> wafflejock: so, I have to put stuff in sendmail.mc , after the first "MAILERS" definitions line
<shredding> somsip: chown: changing ownership of ‘myfile.txt’: Operation not permitted
<spoot> wafflejock: is this line the "MAILER_DEFINITIONS" one ? or the one going after ?
<vuurdraak> Hi everybody o/, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, when I try to open a .txt file, it doesn't open on clicking it, there is no "open" also when right clicking, and i always need to use "open with" to open it and then do 2 clicks to open it with gedit (which is set as default to open) as only libre ofice is shown first as option. why does the txt file not simply open ?
<shredding> that does only work if he's the owner.
<somsip> shredding: try with sudo
<spoot> wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/pDRYa6Mh
<shredding> somsip: But i want to do it as deployer.
<shredding> It's part of a deployment script
<somsip> shredding: you cant change something that doesn't belong to deployer, to being owned by deployer, without sudo
<shredding> somsip: Ok.
<Tzunamii> shredding: You can give that specific user a very specific right to use sudo for one specific command.
<shredding> somsip: So i can't chmod as well?
<somsip> !permissions | shredding
<ubottu> shredding: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shredding> To give you context: I have a web application that generates cache files as www-data:www-data. I want to flush the cache after deployment.
<vuurdraak> !hugs ubottu
<wafflejock> spoot: yeah not sure about that really been a while since I set that up myself maybe can get help from someone else on here if it isn't working
<somsip> shredding: add deployer to www-data group? Change the /cache directory to :deployer?
<grahamsavage__> hey does anyone know how to open gnome-terminal and run a command and then just leave the terminal window open as if it was opened by the user?
<wafflejock> spoot: just know it took days to configure postfix properly and have configured sendmail in a few minutes before and had it working sending out through gmail
<shredding> somsip: Yes, that works.
<shredding> cool
<wafflejock> grahamsavage__: add an &
<spoot> wafflejock: Thank you :)
<wafflejock> grahamsavage__: like, firefox &
<wafflejock> spoot: np good luck, gotta get to bed here
<grahamsavage__> gnome-terminal --title=Package --working-directory="/tmp" -x 'ls -al &' << like so?
<vuurdraak> grahamsavage__, you can tell a terminal window to not close when it's done
<vuurdraak> grahamsavage__, forgot where u have to set that though
<grahamsavage__> vuurdraak, yeah i tried that through profiles, but it still didn't return control the user
<grahamsavage__> i've been scouring google, i haven't found a solution that works
<somsip> grahamsavage__: would screen be an option for you?
<somsip> !info screen | grahamsavage__ (though I prefer tmux myself)
<ubottu> grahamsavage__ (though I prefer tmux myself): screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-3 (vivid), package size 529 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<grahamsavage__> yeah maybe... if it does the same stuff terminal does
<grahamsavage__> i can give it a go
<somsip> grahamsavage__: I'm not sure what your use case is, but it;s good for keeping commands/output available for later
<vuurdraak> anybody have an idea why, my .txt files do not open with the default aplication (gedit) when clicking on them in nautilus ? the open command is not in the right click menu also, what could cause this ?
<vuurdraak> only ope with
<vuurdraak> open*
<spoot> hello
<spoot> can't make sendmail work with a gmail account, the fuck ? :/
<spoot> followed http://linuxconfig.org/configuring-gmail-as-sendmail-email-relay
<spoot> and it's just not working and not saying anything, what cna i do ?
<somsip> spoot: please keep the language fmaily friendly in here. And I suggested something simpler than sendmail
<spoot> somsip: Ok, I'll try the sendemail thing now :)
<spoot> somsip:but can I use sendemail as php mail sender ?
<somsip> spoot: from memory it uses the same API as sendmail. Check the man page
<spoot> somsip: got the man page, but what can i check on it ? how can i check if it has the same api as sendmail ? what does it implies ?
<bgagan> Hello
<bgagan> quit
<somsip> spoot: read the help. I could be wrong but I thought it said somewhere that it was compatible with sendmail CLI http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/
<spoot> can't make sendemail working, it says timeout, on gandi's mailserver, and on gmail mailserver
<spoot> what could i do wrong ?
<bgagan> Hi Spoot
<spoot> hi bgagan
<bgagan> I'm not sure if I Can help..
<bgagan> but what exactly are you trying to do..
<bgagan> ?
<spoot> bgagan: I want php to send mail on my ubuntu server
<spoot> bgagan:followed now 12 tutorials about sendmail, about postfix, and someone told me the easy solution is maibe sendemail
<bgagan> and you are using Gmail Credentials .. are you?
<spoot> bgagan:but i can't make it work
<spoot> bgagan:gmail creditentials ?
<damonlila> hey there, can someone tell me whats the key for autp suggestion of folder in the terminal ? ^
<EriC^^> tab
<damonlila> great thx :-)
<EriC^^> np
<ArcKadia> Plop.
<gox39> hi people, I have a bluetooth based gaming controller (has the capability to connect as a keyboard and mouse device) that I have absolutely no problem with pairing it with my xubuntu host. but does anyone know how to pair and use the controller via the terminal ?
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: can anyone help me resize/adjust/configure my desktop? it's too wide for the scrren, I'm unsure how to change
<OmiKrOn> Greetings. Any idea where from I can download the mini.iso image for ubuntu 14.04.2 ?
<EriC^^> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:I did that, but managed to install .3 instead of .2
<EriC^^> ok..
<EriC^^> why do you need .2 and not .3 ? when you update it'll become .3
<bgagan> NOTE: Helped a user fix Sendmail Issue
<bgagan> :)
<blabla> hi how can i make a music server using ubuntu, i want to be able to ssh from my iphone to change music as it is a headless server
<david__> you might want to look at cmus and cmus-remote
<Fohlen> is it a bad approach to use source in an upstart script?
<Fohlen> I need to switch in a python-virtualenv to execute some stuff, maybe using bashrc is better
<Aussie_matt> hi guys: how can i adjust resolution? Im normally a mageia boy, but they don't have an arm port, so I'm giving ubuntu a run
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:how is that relevant to my question?
<cbg0> I'm trying to get tmpreaper working from crontab, but it's not doing anything. When I run the command manually it seems to work. I do see a log in syslog like Aug 12 09:07:01 localhost CRON[21558]: (root) CMD (tmpreaper -m 8h [...]) so I think it runs but it's not removing any files.
<OmiKrOn> cbg0:maybe you are running it with the wrong user
<EriC^^> OmiKrOn: cause it's kind of stupid
<EriC^^> if you want a machine to talk to you /msg ubottu
<cbg0> OmiKrOn: it's running as root.
<EriC^^> expect answers like this in an irc channel
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:you are not making any sense, instead you are showing as an arrogant prick
<EriC^^> OmiKrOn: no, i was saying why do you need .2 release precisely and not .3? and after you install it will upgrade to .3 anyways
<uruk77> somebody know javascript?
<EriC^^> so it's like you're doing something or going about it the wrong way.. and you kept being literal and "answer - my - exact - question - plz"
<OmiKrOn> cbg0:maybe use MAILTO var and see if there is any kind of output like permission errors or something
<Johnny_Linux> EriC^^  is a pretty nice fella, i dont know where you get that from OmiKrOn
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:sorry I kindof missed that line
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> OmiKrOn: so why do you need .2 and not .3?
<sentenced> hi, can someone help with vpn in 15 Ubuntu? I've tried OpenVPN module from appcenter but it won't allow me to save connection or load config files, i also tried strongswan but it's shutting down with connect timeout error
<EriC^^> OmiKrOn: i don't think there's a mini .2 , because when you use the mini it installs the latest packages from the online repos, so it'll be .3
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:yea. The background here is to create a base image for the software we are offering. It is most needed because or QA process uses .2 and, also, in conjunction with locking up automatic updates for a few packages via apt
<EriC^^> oh
<OmiKrOn> all right, I think I just might download the 14.04.2 full iso and that would be it :)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<EriC^^> it's in old-releases.ubuntu.com i think
<OmiKrOn> EriC^^:  thank you and sorry for the earlier upset episode
<EriC^^> no worries and no problem
<KrisDouglas> OmiKrOn, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<hakamybs> ask: does Bijiben have online synchronization?
<badbodh> afaik nope
<Bilz> i'm not sure if this is cisco related or ubuntu related. but i am using a cisco vpn in ubuntu and eeven though I'm connected my IP does not change when I browse - and I can't access certain journals because of this. any ideas why this might be?
<kokut> Hello, i'm working on something in gimp and it crashed and its all greyed out im about to lose 5 hours of work please anyone knows how to remove the greyed out !!?
<kokut> i can see it right there please anyone
<kokut> its all grey i need the colors!!
<jbermudes> When you plug a USB drive into Ubuntu, then choose to "safely remove" with Unity, what is it doing differently than a mere umount?
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/178638/eject-safely-remove-vs-umount
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: That links to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301556 which apparently claims that for a USB flash drive, it's equivalent.
<kokut> nvn
<kokut> nvm
<jbermudes> BotchlaB: So then if you want to make an image of a drive with dd, I should umount the partitions and not simply eject or else I'll cut off the power to the drive?
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: As per that last link, the problem is that "Eject" is confusing terminology for USB flash drives; that's generally for optical (CD/DVD/BD) drives.
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: And it seems that that option being available for USB drives is some sort of oversight.
<jbermudes> BotchlaB: Well, in later versions of Ubuntu they merged it back into simply "safely remove", but anyway, I just tried to DD and sure enough it couldn't find the drive cause Unity ejected it, so I guess I'll just umount. Thanks
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: I see.
<BotchlaB> jbermudes: No problem.
<jbermudes> s/ejected/powered down/
<BotchlaB> Ahhh, OK, you meant 'powered down'. I get you now. I thought you meant the menu option that said "Eject". :)
<jbermudes> sorry, it's a bad habit from my Windows days :P
<IlubsUbuntu> How do I get rid of the error ImportError: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1: undefined symbol: pcre_free_study
<BotchlaB> Yeah, 'eject' seems to imply something being physically ejected -- like an optical drive tray. Hence my confusion. :P
<IlubsUbuntu> I humbly beg for help
<k1l> IlubsUbuntu: from what command
<IlubsUbuntu> I am trying to install the startech USB KVM adapter
<IlubsUbuntu> I have installed the package, but when I try to run "usb-crash-cart-adapter" I get that error
<Ice_Strike> How to enable remote ubutnu like vnc?
<IlubsUbuntu> k1l:  full output of error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12060941/
<IlubsUbuntu> if you can help me resolve this issue, I will name my firstborn after you
<rk> hello
<k1l> IlubsUbuntu: sudo apt-get install libpcre3 login
<IlubsUbuntu> k1l: it didn't work :(
<k1l> IlubsUbuntu: i dont know then
 * IlubsUbuntu hangs himself. Thank you for trying
<AlexPortable> How can i get my built in subwoofer to work?
<gox39> Hi people, can someone assist me with pairing my bluetooth controller with the help of the bluez- command tools ? I did a "$ sudo bluez-test-input connect xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx " but the problem is that there is no js0 device created in the /dev/input folder
<gox39> can someone help
<gox39> i followed these steps: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30481198/using-ipega-bluetooth-gamepad-with-retropie
<KrisDouglas> kokut, always save regularly.
<rk> hy, can someone help me? i want ddos a website..
<rk> who know channel for ddos?
<badbodh> rk, join ##TopChat. this channel is for ubuntu related issues only
<kokut> rk: are u kidding buddy
<rk> lol
<AlexPortable> How can i get my built in subwoofer to work?
<xxdkxx> Hi
<jeffreylevesque> My python flask server is started via upstart script.  How can I definitely determine the current working directory.  I'd like to resolve - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2042#issuecomment-130242630
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<barraponto> teward: thanks for the quick package release!
<minimec> AlexPortable: You have to be more specific. Do you have a matching soundcard? What did you do until now? Did you try some software settings?
<minimec> AlexPortable: Oh it's built in. What exact type of machine is that? Model number?
<AlexPortable> minimec: i tried software settings but they are all for Asus laptops. Matching soundcard no idea, on windows it works. Laptop is a medion esomething
<ubuntufied> Hello, what's the first step to install the new ubuntu opestack distro after collecting the hardware? Just normal ubuntu server OS installation then following the guide?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntufied: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable:  what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> ubuntufied: sorry, wrong target
<ubuntufied> ActionParsnip: No probs I was wondering, what openstack has got to do with alsa sounds :D
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: what will that do?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: give a lot of information about the sound setup of the system
<ubuntufied> Hello, what's the first step to install the new ubuntu opestack distro after collecting the hardware? Just normal ubuntu server OS installation then following the guide?
<AlexPortable> what wil --upload do?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: send it to the alsa project and make a URL for you, like a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: the script is mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<minimec> AlexPortable: ok. so you have one of these subwoofer modules that can replace the DVD-drive? is there any difference in the output of lspci before/after you plugged it? Could you show us the difference if there is one?
<AlexPortable> minimec: no i have a built in, not a dvd drive replacement
<AlexPortable> i cant unplugit
<AlexPortable> its next to the sd carslot
<minimec> AlexPortable: OK. IS it mentioned in 'lspci'?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: run the command and paste the generated url in the channel please]
<AlexPortable> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation ValleyView High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)
<AlexPortable> dont think this one is it
<k1l> AlexPortable: what is the issue with running the command so people who try to help get that much informations they need and not only what you think is important?
<AlexPortable> that my lapop is a bit too slow atm
<AlexPortable> http://pastebin.com/tvBjunWm
<ubuntufied> Hello, what's the first step to install the new ubuntu opestack distro after collecting the hardware? Just normal ubuntu server OS installation then following the guide?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: you have chopped the top off the output
<AlexPortable> oh
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: if you just run the command as, you will win
<lord4163> Please recommend me a good remote desktop solution.
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: what are you intendingto do on the remote system? what OS is being connected to? what OS is being connected from?
<subz3r0> xrdp
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: Help my mom when she's stuck and do remote administration, Ubuntu MATE.
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: I have to see her desktop
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: what OS is the server and client, or are they both the same?
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: Arch on my workstation, Ubuntu 14.04 MATE on my moms laptop.
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: to who should i send it?
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: if its over LAN then VNC is fine, you are using MATE so Compiz isnt stinking the place up
<ubunu> hello
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: just post the generated URL in the channel
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: no over the internet.
<AlexPortable> is the kernel verison really that important?
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: teamviewer runs in Linux, you can VNC through an SSH tunnel
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: Just like teamviewer, but not proprietary garbage please :)
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: why
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: its all important, otherwise the people who make the sound subsystem in your OS wouldnt have the text as part of their script.
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: VNC, but that spawns a new x session right?
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: it can, or it can connect to the running session
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: do you have a good guide on setting that up?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gayan> how clean running memory dump
<k1l> gayan: can you give more details?
<ActionParsnip> gayan: can you extend the question please?
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: FreeNX can't connect to an existing x session?
<gayan> i want to clean memory registry
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: not sure, have a look see online. Youtube may have answers too
<ActionParsnip> gayan: If you want to clear the RAM, just reboot
<ActionParsnip> gayan: you can clear disk cache with a command
<k1l> gayan: you mean you have a full ram?
<gayan> yes
<ActionParsnip> gayan: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; free -m
<ActionParsnip> gayan: you can use http://pastie.org to host the output
<ActionParsnip> gayan: and you won't spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> gone....
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: still awaiting that URL..
<k1l> AlexPortable: ok, i dont know what you are trying to hide. but it seems you dont use a ubuntu so please ask the proper support, then.
<pitastrudl> how do i install teamspeak as a program? running it as a script isnt so conventional
<pitastrudl> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> pitastrudl: you can make a .desktop to launch the script
<pitastrudl> ahh
<pitastrudl> ty
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: Why does a simple thing have to be hard?
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: it is simple..
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: have you check youtube for guides
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: I installed vino, but it won't connect
<ActionParsnip> lord4163: can you ping the server ?
<lord4163> ActionParsnip: sure
<Ben64> on my computer you need to run vino-preferences to set it up first
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lord4163> Ben64: I set that up
<chrisn_> hello all.  i have created a bunch of sftp users on a server who can only access their homedirs.  I would like to create a user that can access all of their homedirs.  what is the best way to accomplish this?
<chrisn_> like creating a user that has access to all of /home, for example
<TJ-> chrisn_: make the 'super' user a member of all the other user's groups, then maybe bind-mount the individual home directories under the 'super' user's home directory?
<ActionParsnip> chrisn_: or symlinks...
<dia> sudo -i
<dhruval> hi guys
<dhruval> hello hello hello
<EriC^^> hello
<jjavaholic> which name was previous to Vivid
<EriC^^> utopic
<k1l> jjavaholic: utopic, since its the letter in front of V
<k1l> but utopic is already end of live now.
<catphish> i've just added a ppa, but for some reason, my system is preferring the version of the package from ubuntu, rather than the ppa version, how is this decision made? what might i be able to do about it?
<catphish> here's the information: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/ojcm3x581lc77yuu64
<OerHeks> catphish, what ppa exactly?
<OerHeks> and what version are you on?
<catphish> OerHeks: 1:1.2.7-1ubuntu1 from the ubuntu repo is installed
<catphish> the ppa is ppa:keepalived/stable
<Carolin> hey all
<kadiro> hello
<OerHeks> catphish, and  ubuntu version ?
<Carolin> If all command line programs are run via the shell - why dont programs like top show the program name as 'shell'
<Carolin> or 'bash'
<catphish> 14.04 (trusty)
<OerHeks> catphish, https://launchpad.net/~keepalived/+archive/ubuntu/stable says newer version available ..
<OerHeks> old ppa
<kadiro> Carolin: good question
<chrisn_> thanks TJ- :).  i don't know why i didnt think of adding the user to the other users' groups
<catphish> OerHeks: i can see that, but why does it think "1:1.2.7-1ubuntu1" is newer than "1.2.13-0~276~ubuntu14.10.1"
<catphish> clearly 1.2.7 is not newer (in feature terms) than 1.2.13
<catphish> OerHeks: but maybe there have been backports to the ubuntu version that make it seem newer?
<catphish> OerHeks: so my original question remains, how does ubuntu make the decision which version is "better"?
<EriC^^> catphish: type apt-cache policy keepalived
<catphish> EriC^^: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/x9sfayvpxdobyph3a2
<Guest74274> hi guys... running 14.04 and I can't figure out how to not show hidden files. I know you can go to view and uncheck the option, but they're back again every time I open the folder... how do I make them stay hidden until I need to look at them?
<kadiro> catphish: the 1:1.2.7-1ubuntu1 is from ubuntu ( software manager ) but 1.2.13-0~276~ubuntu14.10.1 is from ppa's
<catphish> kadiro: correct
<Guest74274> ummmm... never mind, finally found the option
<catphish> kadiro: but why is the ubuntu source preferred?
<kadiro> catphish: that why ubuntu choose the trusted one as newely
<Kai> hey guys
<Kai> why does ubuntu touch have phone and messaging apps on a nexus 7?
<catphish> kadiro: i don't understand
<catphish> kadiro: surely it doesn't *always* prefer ubuntu sources over 3rd party sources, that would make PPAs pointless
<EriC^^> catphish: maybe it has to do with the priority: extra?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<catphish> i don't know :(
<kadiro> catphish: fore some reasons ubuntu choose the original source as prefered but not always ( may be something about dependencies or political .. )
<EriC^^> catphish: try sudo apt-get install keepalived=<version>
<kadiro> i have the same problem in a past
<catphish> EriC^^: that works - "The following packages will be DOWNGRADED"
<EriC^^> heh
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<catphish> of course, now every aptitude upgrade tries to upgrade it back :(
<mcphail> catphish: look at how those packages are numbered, particularly the punctuation
<catphish> mcphail: that was my suspicion, i didn't understand the 1: format though
<ashman> Is Ubuntu Server 14.04 version Debain Wheezy?
<marianne_> Hi guys, I know this is a hardware question, but what kind of surge protectors do you guys use? I'm thinking of upgrading mine since I live in an area where there are frequent lightning strikes
<mcphail> catphish: all you need to understand is the package manager thinks anything with 1: is newer than anything with 1.
<mcphail> catphish: ask the PPA maintainer to sort out the numbering and you should be fine
<catphish> mcphail: sure, though it seems worth understanding the meaning of 1: :)
<mcphail> catphish: there isn't any significance - just how the package maintainer chose to number it
<catphish> mcphail: oh ok
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> hello guys, I need some help. I have instelled ubuntu about a month ago, and I getting the one problem with apt, it don't work, don't matter what i do, always it return the same erro,dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):  sub-processo script post-installation installing reto an erro 1
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> any ideia??
<EriC^^> PsciCOdeliXHAt: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> did you checksum the .iso you used?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt>  runit E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EriC^^> apt never worked?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> EriC^^:  it worked...
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> worked for one month
<EriC^^> oh ok
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> returning:  runit E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> always
<Haris> hello all
<EriC^^> PsciCOdeliXHAt: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall runit
<kadiro> PsciCOdeliXHAt: I have this problem for 8 mounth or more but trying to see where is the problem i found one ppa cause that ( for me of course ) may be the same of yours
<OerHeks> PsciCOdeliXHAt, on what ubuntu version, vivid ?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<k1l_> PsciCOdeliXHAt: put all the output from "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" into a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | PsciCOdeliXHAt
<ubottu> PsciCOdeliXHAt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest61512> i install win10 ,how to use grup boot win10
<Guest61512> and grub2 has win7 boot menu
<Guest61512> how to change it to win10
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> thanks..Just a moment
<TJ-> PsciCOdeliXHAt: I'd suspect the fault is to do with 1 or more packages that *depends* on 'runit' - possibly because they've altered the runit config files which causes the runit postinst script to fail
<kadiro> Guest61512: with update-grub if not manually change it in /boot/grub/...
<OerHeks> PsciCOdeliXHAt, same issue  http://askubuntu.com/questions/630166/error-on-apt-get-upgrade-and-install-runit-package
<TJ-> PsciCOdeliXHAt: which packages did you install that require unit (get a list of the packages that *do* depend on runit using "apt-cache rdepends runit" and figure out which are installed)
<denis_> hi all
<Guest61512> ao
<kadiro> hi
<Guest61512> ok
<kadiro> Guest61512: dont forget sudo before update-grub
<Guest61512> ok
<Guest61512> thank you
<kadiro> you welcome Guest61512
<denis_> anyone with any country?
<kadiro> denis_: i'm from algeria, but the point? :)
<kadiro> what's*
<cfhowlett> denis_, according to wikipedia, there is no country named "any" ...
<kadiro> loll cfhowlett
<kadiro-mama_afri> the max of nickname is 16
<TJ-> PsciCOdeliXHAt: this should give you the installed package indication: "dpkg -l $(apt-cache rdepends runit | awk  '/^ / && ! /runit:/ {gsub(/^\|/,"",$1); print $1}') "
<Guest61512> how to change grub2 to default boot program
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest61512> i mean
<Guest61512> i can boot from windows
<Guest61512> and go to grob2
<Guest61512> i want to
<Guest61512> delete on
<k1l_> Guest61512: can you please put in a few sentences what you got and what you want to change? i still dont get what the issue is
<Guest61512> ok
<MoPac> Hello. I'm looking to report a bug regarding processor power managment (CPU freq is stuck on resume from suspend). I'm looking for advice on whether I should start by reporting this against pm, against the kernel, or against cpupower or whatever that equivalent package is? I use the cpufreq-indicator thingy, though I guess I sort of doubt it's responsible itself
<MoPac> I've been on some long runarounds with bug reports before, and I want to make sure I'm gathering the right information the first time and don't end up having to re-do lots of tests and log dumps and the like
<TJ-> MoPac:  I'd think start with "linux" are let bug triage figure out if it needs to be reallocated, based on further investigation
<gajo> ola
<Ice_Strike> I have enabled Desktop Sharing and I connect via VNC
<anabain> nfs question: I've got a dir /media bound through /etc/fstab with rbind option to the dir /shared/media (777, root:root). I can list/shared/media contents at the server, but not in the client, which mounts the share under /home/user/server. Also at the client, I can, however, access to the /home/user/server/home_user contents. I have the same reversed configuration between these two boxes, and everything works fine. What's the problem? (e
<anabain> xport options are, in both cases:  /shared  client_ip(rw,sync,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,crossmnt)  ;  user and UID are the same)
<gajo> alguem de portugal?
<Ice_Strike> I get error:
<Ice_Strike> "Unable to connect to VNC Server using chosen"
<cfhowlett> !pt | gajo
<ubottu> gajo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest61512> There win10 and ubuntu of groub2 two boot program , can be used, but I want to keep one
<MoPac> TJ-: If I'm going to report against "linux", is it nevertheless best to do that in Launchpad just like a normal bug? Or do I also have to pretty much resign myself to doing an upstream/mainline test and including that up front?
<gajo> "/join#ubuntu-pt.
<MoPac> TJ-: I realize that's two questions -- launchpad over kernel bugzilla or whatever? and (2) go ahead and do the mainline kernel thing or wait to be told to do that?
<gajo> portugal como se entra?
<EriC^^> gajo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<k1l_> gajo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<pitastrudl> hm, i installed dropbox from the official website and it didnt want to start, and there is another version in the software center to be installed
<MoPac> pitastrudl: When you say "didn't want to start" -- what happened specifically?
<pitastrudl> nothing happened
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<pitastrudl> from here
<MoPac> pitastrudl: okay, and so now if you go to the launcher and start typing "dropbox", do you have a Dropbox application installed?
<pitastrudl> yes
<adante> hey iirc if ubuntu can't mount a partition it comes up with an error message that says "press x to continue anyway" - can someone tell me what x is?
<adante> i'm trying to boot a systme that doesn't have a monitor attached to it
<k1l_> adante: what is the exact error?
<MoPac> pitastrudl: And when you go to open that application, nothing happens? And there is no little dropbox icon in the indicator bar on the top right? (Looks like a little gray open box))
<pitastrudl> nope
<adante> k1l_: well that's what i'm asking - the system doesn't have a monitor attached to it so i'm guessing that's it
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<k1l_> adante: where do you get the "cant mount" issue?
<pitastrudl> freshly installed ubuntu
<adante> k1l_: usually when you boot
<TJ-> MoPac: Testing with earlier and  later kernels is a good thing since it tells us if there's a regression, or a later fix. If the latter, and we can identify the commit, we can backport it to the affected kernel without a lot of extra work
<MoPac> pitastrudl: Try opening a terminal (ctrl-alt-t) . Enter "Dropbox status"
<k1l_> adante: then see "dmesg" what the issue is
<pitastrudl> MoPac ok hold on
<TJ-> MoPac: the more quality information you can provide with the initial bug report, the more likely it'll get immidate attention from the kernel team.
<k1l_> pitastrudl: do you understand german? (your nick sounds like you do)
<pitastrudl> nein
<pitastrudl> only basic german
<pitastrudl> Explenation of my nick: pita(is pie in slovenian) and strudl(strudel) is a german pastry. Those two are my favorite pastries, hence my nick.
<cfhowlett> !de | pitastrudl
<ubottu> pitastrudl: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<k1l_> ok, i would have suggested to see the excellent german wiki then: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dropbox
<pitastrudl> lmao
<TJ-> MoPac: A couple weeks ago a user here reported an issue, did some tests as I requested, and within about 4 hours we identified a fix, backported it, provided the user with a test kernel, confirmed the fix, and it was released in a kernel upgrade a day or so later.
<pitastrudl> ich kann nicht verstehen
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/bLTAhFx6
<k1l_> pitastrudl: so is the "dropbox" package installed?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> I dont see anyproblem
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> I don't know how to fix that
<MoPac> TJ-: Understood. I asked from the standpoint of not even knowing if this is a kernel error at all. I know how important the upstream testing is for real kernel errors, but if this is something that's likely to get redirected into a report on a different package, I didn't know whether it was an investment that should be made up front
<pitastrudl> k1l_ the one from dropbox website? yes
<pitastrudl> k1l_ says dropbox isnt running
<pitastrudl> i mean MoPac ^
<MoPac> pitastrudl: okay, so in teerminal type "dropbox start" and see what happens
<pitastrudl> dropbox daemon isnt installed
<k1l_> pitastrudl: did it create the dropbox PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<pitastrudl> run dropbox start -i to install the daemon
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<k1l_> pitastrudl: ah, using a proxy?
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> no?
<pitastrudl> o.0
<pitastrudl> k1l_ it says dropbox.list in that dir
<k1l_> well, give dropbox start -i a go
<TJ-> MoPac: the kernel governor is responsible for controlling the frequency so it sounds to me like a pure kernel issue with that module not correctly performing its on_resume() function
<pitastrudl> k1l_ it started a dropbox instalationl
<pitastrudl> lul
<MoPac> pitastrudl: Yeah, so going with k1l_ , it's a little odd that it would have installed the gui and not the daemon, so I'd scratch my head a little on what happened.... Anyway, let's see if it works now and also after a restart
<MoPac> TJ-: gotcha
<TJ-> MoPac: which governor do you have configured? I can do a quick check against patches to that module
<pitastrudl> MoPac ok so it starts via the terminal but not the app drawer
<kolaman> hi all, is openssh server v7 available in ubuntu repositories
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<MoPac> pitastrudl: Although it is also true that Dropbox is a little weird. Its package installs a helper app, and sometimes it has its own internal update process that isn't through apt-get
<pitastrudl> o
<k1l_> pitastrudl: try a relogin. the service should run in background after successfull install
<pitastrudl> it says drobox requeres nautils to be restarted to fucntion properly
<pitastrudl> hm
<k1l_> relogin
<MoPac> pitastrudl: yeah, easiest thing there is to log out and log in; that should restart nautilus and load some other stuff
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> relogin in dropbox or OS?
<mersiuse> hi ALL
<k1l_> pitastrudl: relogin from the ubuntu
<pitastrudl> ok
<TJ-> PsciCOdeliXHAt: k1l_ runit.postinst only returns 1 when there's an existing "SV" entry in "/etc/inittab" - however, it should display a 5-line error on stderr in that case
<jaeon> what
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> TJ-: did not understand
<pitastrudl> lol it didnt want to log out so i just shut it down
<MoPac> TJ-: Sorry I'm a bit ignorant of terms when it comes to governors -- what's best thing to cat to give you an answer there?
<TJ-> MoPac: now you're making me think! give me a mo!
<TJ-> PsciCOdeliXHAt: k1l_ Although, runit.preinst has its last command as "ln /sbin/runit /sbin/runit.old" which if that fails would return 1, and that would be passed on as the exit code of the preinst script... so check if "/sbin/runit.old" exists
<MoPac> TJ-: probably apropos of nothing, but it looks weird  as a noob to see that my /sys/power/state is 'freeze mem disk'
<pitastrudl> MoPac k1l_  works now
<kolaman> and how much time will ubuntu take to make openssh v7 available in repositories . .
<pitastrudl> after a restart
<MoPac> pitastrudl: cool. Yeah, I don't think I experienced what you did, but Dropbox does have a quirky model in terms of how it manages, installs, and updates itself
<pitastrudl> okay
<pitastrudl> so how does it update? automaticly or do i have to do it manually
<TJ-> MoPac: "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<MoPac> pitastrudl: and it's also quite integrated with nautilus. So one thing to check now -- if you right click a file in Nautilus, do you see Dropbox menu options?
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> daym thats good
<pitastrudl> windows pls, where is that feature
<pitastrudl> ty MoPac k1l_
<k1l_> pitastrudl: since it did add a PPA it doesn now get the updates via the system updates
<pitastrudl> okay
<MoPac> pitastrudl: I don't think you have to do anything in particular, especially if you have a dropbox PPA your /etc/apt/sources.list.d . If memory serves, the Dropbox app itself occasionally says it wants to update itself (I think it's been a while since that happened, but it does happen automagically).  And if they want to push something through the normal linux-y update channel, they will push it
<MoPac> ...to their repo, and your apt-get upgrade will get it
<pitastrudl> cool
<pitastrudl> thanks for the help
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> tj the same erro...
<mieayam> Psci ... geez, can you make your nick simpler?
<MoPac> TJ-: ahhh okay, that's just "performance" . Sorry, I thought it was more complicated than that. "Performance" and "powersave" are the only two available for me.
<n0wAnonymous> How can I enable compiz composition on gnome fallback?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> TJ-: man, the .old exist.
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> still not working
<MoPac> TJ-: I switch between them manually when I want using the cpufreq-indicator or cpupower-indicator or whatever it's called.  Regardless of what I set it on: (a) it always sets itself to "powersave" about a minute after startup, and (b) it always gets stuck at a low idle freq after resume until I go to the indicator and select whichever governor it's *not* currently on, then it functions normally
<MoPac> TJ-: So because I usually want performance, I have to remember on every boot to wait a minute and then go choose that manually. And then whenever I resume, I have to remember to go to the indicator and, if it was on performance during suspend, toggle over to "powersave" and then back to "performance"
<alena> Hi all my name is Alena I`m 10 yo, I`m newbe in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> alena, welcome
<sadaiyappan> Hello
<MoPac> TJ-: but to be clear, the reverse is also true after suspend (bug appears regardless of the governor that was active when going into suspend), and the problem clears up as soon as I choose the other governor...I don't have to change governor and then change back in order for the frequency management to start working again
<pbx> hello alena. do you have a question?
<sadaiyappan> I need help with grub rescue problem
<MoPac> Anyway, enough typing here when I should actually be writing the bug report
<sadaiyappan> Hello
<cfhowlett> !patience | sadaiyappan
<ubottu> sadaiyappan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<achatter112003> Hello
<achatter112003> Has anyone used Bar Technology's IRC Channel SSH software before?
<adante> k1l_: i don't have a monitor plugged in so i cannot see anything
<k1l_> adante: so how do you know about that error?
<Kai> would it be possible to convert ubuntu touch into desktop ubuntu?
<Kai> or have a switcher?
<achatter112003> Has anyone used Bar Technology's IRC Channel SSH software before, please respond?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Kai,
<ubottu> Kai,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> Kai: not yet. in future that will be all the same code
<OerHeks> achatter112003, that irc channel or your ssh software ?
<achatter112003> What
<achatter112003> Oh its a SSH used IRC I can connect to a computer terminal though an IRC Channel
<k1l_> achatter112003: please ask their support
<achatter112003> using*
<achatter112003> I cant
<achatter112003> Its an ubuntu command. I cant get yum to work.
<cfhowlett> achatter112003, yum?  this is ubuntu no redhat.
<achatter112003> That makes sense.
<achatter112003> I got the wrong version of it sorry to bother.
<PJ__> anyone patience enough here?
<zap0> i have a ununtu VM, with a 8gig drive assigned to it,  it continually wants more and more space.. for stupid stuff...  how can i remove lots of kruft?    what's the biggest things that are easy to remove?
<cfhowlett> !mini | zap0 or lubuntu
<ubottu> zap0 or lubuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mieayam> Zap0 - i think you can start with sudo rm -rf /
<cfhowlett> !danger | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<zap0> im not a complete moron.
<cfhowlett> mieayam, never NEVER utter that malicious command here again.  You WILL get banned.
<BotchlaB> mieayam: Don't you think that's rather silly? Seriously.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | mieayam
<ubottu> mieayam: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<zap0> the software update wants to update a printing system...  i have no use for a printing system... can i remove that completely?
<zap0> the software update identified 100meg, so i presumed i would likely have that spare... i click OK, and the dialog opens saying it wants 512meg.
<PJ__> someone could give me a light on how to recover the space taken by zram devices (seems to be virtual)
<zap0> i ran bleachbit andit only recovered  4meg.
<k1l_> zap0: remove old kernels and headers packages
<cfhowlett> zap0, sanest option: light distro = lubuntu.  lighter still by going with .mini first.   OR install basic ubuntu-server
<k1l_> zap0: use apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean afterwards
<PJ__> thanks! cheers.. :-)
<zap0> k1l_,  autoclean looks like it did about 10meg :(
<rnat> why do people behave so stupid like mieayam
<rnat> what a weird world
<cfhowlett> rnat, human nature.  move on.  it's been dealt with.
<zap0> PJ__, no.  dealing with my own issues
<PJ__> ah. Ok thanks for clarification
<zap0> k1l_, how do i remove old kernels and headers packages?     do i need a UI tool for that?   im not a moron with a command-line, but im also not particularly famililar with linux specifics.
<PJ__> looking for somebody willing to help me out a little bit with zram devices..
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Has anyone actually used Bar Technology's IRC SSH Software before I just wanted to say I got a channel running it now with the correct version on Burstfire.UK.EU.GameSurge.net and the channel is called BarTechnology-SERVERACCESS1
<BARTECHNOLOGY-S1> Works
<zap0> k1l_, actually, it looks like  those auto-*  commands did remove  old kernels and headers. and little else.
<OerHeks> .. spammer
<TheGuyUpstairs> anyone use Hulu lately.  Was told by their CS that they are having a problem with Linux based boxes.
<cfhowlett> TheGuyUpstairs, sounds like something you could test yourself ...
<OerHeks> TheGuyUpstairs, try Chrome for DRM streaming services
<pbx> indeed TheGuyUpstairs, just try it.  wfm in chrome, under 14.04
<TheGuyUpstairs> pbx: thanks.
<k1l_> zap0: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<k1l_> zap0: please put the output into a pastebin and link it here
<zap0> k1l_, ok... back in 15.
<CoolApps> Currently, I'm having an issue where I would only get three options in partman (used in Ubuntu's installer) and they're not to do with modifying the partitions.
<CoolApps> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu Server 15.04.
<CoolApps> http://i.imgur.com/DN6KHMk.png <- That is the screen I'm getting.
<frek> hello?
<OerHeks> CoolApps, so what is your issue? writing your partitions?
<CoolApps> Tried using disk-repair (USB) and the partitions look fine. I made it so that I have quite a lot of space for the Ubuntu Server install (unallocated). Already have the swap partition set up.
<CoolApps> OerHeks: That does seem to be the case. gparted seems to have no issues modifying any of the tables.
 * OerHeks waiting for the actual issue
<CoolApps> As you can see in the imgur link, I don't really have an option to store Ubuntu Server into the unallocated space or even an option to manage the tables.
<k1l_> CoolApps: what about you "configure the iScsi volumes"?
<OerHeks> or the last one "Finnish ... "
<CoolApps> Isn't that to do with selecting servers?
<CoolApps> oops forgot the mention part.
<timmtheusglo> @CoolApps: Maybe Ubuntu Server don't support MBR based tables anymore? Can't imagine this could be the issue, just an idea
<k1l_> CoolApps: what setup is that?
<k1l_> timmtheusglo: no it still is fine with MBR
<CoolApps> The PC I'm using uses UEFI only (it sucks, I know).
<CoolApps> It isn't using a HDD or a SDD. It's using some other storage device (not sure what it's called now). Normal Ubuntu and LUbuntu are able to install just fine.
<k1l_> CoolApps: what happens if you select "configure iscsi volumes"?
<k1l_> CoolApps: since you said yourself it doesnt have a hdd
<CoolApps> well, when I remove the micro SD card (to deal with the FakeRAID issue) and after using fsck with the partition holding the efi files (so that GRUB2 can install).
<CoolApps> Ubuntu Server only supports HDD/SSD/Hybrid drives?
<k1l_> CoolApps: are you interested in answering questions to help you?
<CoolApps> k1l_: I'm guessing you're implying for me to find out myself.
<k1l_> CoolApps: i asked some questions. but didnt really get an answer. so i dont know how to help you now.
<fefe> how can i get rid of the noisy background when i use my mic ??
<cfhowlett> fefe, more details please
<tgm4883> fefe: tell the kids to be quiet?
<CoolApps> k1l_: Oh. Right. The storage type is 'eMMC'. Slow, I know, but I'm just trying to find a good enough use for this thing.
<fefe> cfhowlett ; when i record my voice  , i can hear a very noisy  background , though it's quite in my room here ?
<cfhowlett> fefe, this is your laptop mic?
<CoolApps> fefe: a bit of static noise?
<gbit86__> Need some help, trying to send some commands into tmux and I keep getting the syntax wrong. I need to send Ctrl-a & then Shift-I.
<fefe> cfhowlett : yes
<gbit86__> I have tried tmux send-keys C-a & tmux send-keys ^I but it does not work
<BotchlaB> Is BleachBit generally a recommended program on Ubuntu? 14.04 LTS to be precise.
<gbit86__> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, trying to auto install some plugins via tmux plugin manager, but it has to be initiated from two keyboard commands.
<cfhowlett> fefe, that's your biggest problem.  your laptop fan = noise.  anyway ... install audacity.  sample a section of noise only.  delete that from the overall track.
<cfhowlett> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<fefe> cfhowlett ; can that fix the problem when i use VOIP as well ?
<cfhowlett> fefe, nope.  best bet: external mic / headset.  they're cheap.
<dopie> how can i transfer a file to a specific location on my ssh serveR?
<fefe> <cfhowlett> how can i check from the terminal if i have an external mic connected , because i have several ones here and am not sure if they work ?
<mieayam2> Dopie scp
<timmtheusglo> dopie: you can use scp command
<cfhowlett> fefe, terminal?  why not gui?
<dopie> thank you
<Johnny_Linux> fefe , try unplugging the supply when you try again, to see if the charger/supply is the noise source.
<mieayam2> Sleep time... zzz
<lilwiz> Hi all, I have a 16GB USB-stick that I'd like to make as my bootable device on a laptop. The laptop has no other storage device. I've booted into "try ubuntu without installing". Can I now install Ubuntu on the USB-stick so it won't ask me every time or how do I continue?
<Stalkr_> I can start nginx with `sudo service nginx start`, how do I have nginx run on startup? `sudo update-rc.d nginx defaults` doesn't seem to do it, I have to manually start it again
<bsd77573> quit
<OerHeks> lilwiz, no, you will need a 2nd usb device to do that
<lilwiz> I have a second USB, same make and model
<cfhowlett> !persistence | lilwiz, you can install with persistence
<ubottu> lilwiz, you can install with persistence: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<lilwiz> Yeah, I have 4GB (maximum on FAT32) as persistence but won't it still ask me everytime I boot if I want to try Ubuntu?
<lilwiz> I sort of want to use the USB-stick as my bootable storage device and boot straight into desktop.
<OerHeks> Persistence would not skip the question try/install
<cfhowlett> lilwiz, yeah, those 2 seconds to click "no" ...
<lilwiz> cfhowlett, So you are telling me it's not possible to install Ubuntu on a USB-stick without "trying ubuntu" on every start up?
<cfhowlett> that is my understanding
<lilwiz> Ah that's a bummer.
<OerHeks> lilwiz, wrong, fat32 can go up to 32 gb volume, but FILESIZE is 4 gb
<lilwiz> OerHeks, you are correct, sorry I was too quick to type there :)
<grubles> so the ppa for profile-sync-daemon does not work for 14.04
<grubles> how do i get it then?
<grubles> build from git?
<OerHeks> grubles, yes, or upgrade to vivid
<grubles> dont want vivid. guess ill grab it from github.
<grubles> thanks!
<lexflex> hi
<lexflex> can someone tell me what the default color support of the terminal in 14.04 is?
<lexflex> trying to make VIM pretty but having trouble. can only get to 256
<EriC^^> it's purple
<EriC^^> nevermind
<dopie> rofl
<dopie> i ended up doing the inverse
<EriC^^> :D
<dopie> with scope
<dopie> scp
<dopie> what I'm trying to do is copy the directory /foo to this.server.loctation:bla/bleep/bloop
<somsip> dopie: scp -r foo user@server:/absolute/path/
<gbit86__> Seriously does anyone use Tmux in here?
<Pici> gbit86__: yes.
<gbit86__> I would love to know what the proper syntax is to send a shortcut key via a shell script
<gbit86__> sudo tmux send-keys C-a is what I am trying to send
<EriC^^> gbit86__: didn't tmux use ctrl+b not ctrl+a?
<gbit86__> along with Shift I, but it has not worked for me so far
<gbit86__> I already remapped it to Ctrl A but yes, that is the default
<EriC^^> maybe the send-keys uses the default?
<gbit86__> hmm... the bind rules do not apply. perhaps
<still> What can i do here?
<somsip> still: ask support question about ubuntu
<still> Thank. Good.
<still> Who answers the questions ? Developers or users?
<r000t> Both.
<somsip> still: volunteer users
<r000t> Bit of an odd problem: apt-get update on 14.04.3 LTS is requesting /dists/trusty-<repo>/<repo>/binary-<arch>/Packages, and is getting 404 errors. Upon further inspection, mirrors appear to contain Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 in these directories, but nothing just named Packages. How can I correct this behavior in apt?
<Pici> gbit86__: it looks like send-keys needs the key name as defined by the tmux key-bindings list. So if you want to send ^I, you need to send M-I
<Pici> gbit86__: You shouldn't need to send the prefix key.
<gbit86__> Oh, M-I, never tried it that way
<gbit86__> and was not aware of that
<gbit86__> thanks pici!
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> old Core-M cpu laptop, 12.04, can I upgrade just like that to 14.04? heard about some missing feature in core-m, not sure if affected
<still> How can i enable text mode in GRUB? Ubuntu Mate 15.03.
<somsip> !text | still
<ubottu> still: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<still> <ubottu> How can i do permanently?
<somsip> still: did you read the link?
<still> <somsip>Now reading.
<still> <somsip>I'm form RU. English text - slowly reading.
<DexterF> translate.google.com ;)
<ioria> still /etc/defaulr/grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"   sudo update-grub
<ioria> */default
<Pinkamena_D> All of the keyboard shortcuts specified in "keyboard shortcuts" stopped working for me. Vol up/down, open terminal, custom ones, etc. How can I reset this?
<still> I'm remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub param GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. Execute update-grub. #GRUB_GFXMODE - remark. But graph mode enabled.
<EriC^^> still: add text to it
<still> <ioria>Thank.
<ioria> still    did you add 'text' ?
<still> now reboot.
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> still: I think what you are asking is how to disable GRUB from writing to the display in graphics mode, not how to boot to a virtual terminal without the graphical user interface - am I correct?
<TJ-> grrr, gorn too soon!
<EriC^^> i think he wanted no gui, but he's confused about the grub variables
<still> Very good. Thank. Its work.
<ioria> still  to restart gui sudo service lightdm start , or gdm
<Pinkamena_D> On ubuntu unity I used to be able to run the Alt+F2 and then "unity", which would restart unity without logging out/crashing all aplications. Recently it has began to kill everything if I use it. Does anyone know how I can get it back to the way that it was?
<still> Second. How can i set russian locale in text concole? TTY1-6?
<still> locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<still> LANGUAGE=ru
<still> LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<still> LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<still> LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<still> LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<anthonyeverhart> hello
<lilwiz> Anyone up to help me with Ubuntu partitioning? I know I need a EXT4, swap needed?
<lilwiz> It's a 16GB USB-stick
<artois> lilwiz: swap is useful, but not strictly required (with a couple caveats)
<samfreenode> BRILLIANT http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-easy-install-latest-nvidia-linux-drivers
<samfreenode> Ubuntu is getting closer and closer to replacing Windoze
<lilwiz> artois, how would you setup a 16GB usb stick in terms of partitioning?
<OerHeks> lilwiz, let ubuntu do the partitioning, or take a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<artois> lilwiz: I'd do swap equal to ram and the rest for /, like anything else
<artois> samfreenode: and you think that's good? :p
<artois> you have to install drivers on Windows anyway
<artois> you can't compare preinstalled systems and ones you install yourself, there is no comparison
<artois> drivers have to be installed, always
<lilwiz> Alright. Thanks guys!
<samfreenode> artois: Latest graphics drivers>old graphics drivers
<artois> lilwiz: also, you can skip the journal for ext4
<artois> lilwiz: might speed things up a tad
<artois> samfreenode: was never a problem installing the latest
<artois> you have to do the same thing on Windows: find an installer and run it
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dan64> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Under the default server configuration, is there any log that would indicate whether and when the system ran out of memory and started swapping?
<jpds> dan64: Not really
<gbit86__> sudo tmux send-keys M-I does not work either
<gbit86__> it ignore it and the tmux plugins do not start the install process
<gbit86__> it ignores* it
<gbit86__> @pici
<ioria> dan64  see man vmstat , make a script that run in bg, if it works you can configure at startup
<Pici> gbit86__: What exactly are you trying to install with this?
<gbit86__> Just trying to automate the install of tmux plugin manager fully
<gbit86__> Not seeing a way to do that. Granted it is not a lot to tell users to press a couple of keys
<iason> is irssi a good irc client guys?
<jpds> iason: Works for me
<iason> jpds: thnks.. i am looking for sth within the terminal
<jpds> iason: There's that, and weechat
<jpds> iason: And if you're feeling particularly hardcore, there's ii
<iason> jpds: :) I ll check them out, thnx again
<squinty> !uefi | squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<coelebs> window manager and xeyes work but that's about it... intel gma graphics on lenovo laptop. what should i look for? even terminator wont start
<MeatPopsicle> anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu multiboot USB is only working on one system? Made it in the multisystem writer on my ubunt umachine but its only recognized on this machine
<coelebs> 14.04 btw
<Matt_teni> Does 14.04 use compiz?
<Matt_teni> like stock ubuntu 14.04.3?
<jpds> Matt_teni: Yep
<coelebs> i seem to be missing /etc/xorg.conf
<Meerkat> does the ubuntu version of firefox have EME?
<TJ-> coelebs: Why is that? Was there one to begin with?
<coelebs> no
<TJ-> coelebs: Then most likely it isn't needed
<coelebs> TJ-: okay what's next
 * pbx googles EME
<OerHeks> Meerkat, i think only Chrome is valid for EME Encrypted Media Extension
<TJ-> coelebs: Start with the logs under "/var/log/lightdm/", and also "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and "$HOME/.xsession-errors"
<coelebs> thanks TJ-
<pbx> Meerkat, allegedly this link has info but it's not responding for me at the moment: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=1015800&hide_resolved=0
<Meerkat> OerHeks, the firefox 38 changelog says that EME is added and that Adobe CDM will auto-download. In #firefox someone said EME doesn't exist for the linux version yet but I cannot find any source that confirms or denies it.
<TJ-> Meerkat: Windows only currently: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Media/EME
<OerHeks> Current Firefox is 40, so we should know by now.
 * OerHeks checks netflix ... nope
<TJ-> Meerkat: current expectation for Linux/OS X is by end of Q4 2015
<TJ-> Meerkat: see https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/Roadmap#Sandboxing
<Meerkat> well. okay. I guess I'll stick with firefox and upgrade to 38 or wherever it is at now
<Meerkat> thanks for the links. I don't wanna be that guy but I hope the implementation fails.
<Meerkat> =)
<Meerkat> or atleast a separate package that firefox doesn't depend upon.
<TJ-> Meerkat: Firefox will only contain a sandbox... you'll still need to install a proprietary DRM decoder inside it
<stig__> Hello!
<checkit> Hey guys... I'm trying to find a terminal comman to search an entire directory for all files with <?[space]. Namely, becuase I need to change all files with php shortags to full tags. Thoughts?
<stig__> Where am I _ I am new here
<linocisco> hi all
<OerHeks> stig__, read the topic :-)
<jluc> Hello
<jluc> i'm looking for a stable SIP phone tool that enables to manage calls, contacts and messages
<linocisco> i am with very limited access to internet and internet is so expensive here for public
<jluc> as for now i'm using linphone, its fine for calling but too week for contacts management and does not enable to hear messages
<jluc> so i'm looking for a stable SIP phone tool that enables to manage calls, contacts and messages
<jluc> w<h
<jluc> what would you advise ?
<linocisco> everytime i installed ubuntu server, i need to update / upgrade packages and dependencies. that is too much MBs or GB . How can I keep all not to lose even if I wipe all HDD and new reinstall again next time?
<stig__> Hello!
<linocisco> jluc, try to ask in asterisk channel. zoiper and X-lite are known to be good
<tgm4883> linocisco: are you installing lots of servers, or just a single one?
<squinty> !aptoncd | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<linocisco> tgm4883, I have only one Desktop where I installed ubuntu servers and CentOS and wiped out if something wrong and format and clean install frequently. The thing is not to lose dowloaded or install packages required
<linocisco> for next time
<tgm4883> linocisco: then I would do what squinty said with aptoncd, otherwise if you would doing a few different servers you could use something like squid-deb-proxy
<linocisco> squinty, i heard about aptonCD but when I wanted it again to install or use that , how can I point in repository? i was never ok with that. simply typing apt-get install resulted errors before
<hylian> ls
<hylian> oops
<squinty> linocisco,  check at http://packages.ubuntu.com/  to see if available for your release.
<sukima> I want to have a ubuntu minimal CD based system in a virtualbox to run dwm and firefox. How do I tell base ubuntu to auto login to tty1 as user1 and then run startx?
<jluc> thanks linocisco
<wileee> sukima, Depending on how you build it startx may be wrong as far as the x environment, more details would be helpful. Do you know what the mini can do and the exact end goal?
<wileee> dwm though startx should be fine, why the tty1 to a auto login in?
<BeerLover> how to configure wifi in wpa_supplicant file
<BeerLover> how to set up wifi networking  in ubuntu using wlan0
<sukima> wileee: Normal boot startup: boot, present user with a login prompt, sign in, see shall prompt, type startx
<nettlejam> hi - quick question. Is Ubuntu 15.04 considered 'stable'?
<sukima> wileee: What I want (in a virtualbox so it is OK to do): boot, sutologin as user and execut startx.
<tats> Bashing-om, hi
<jluc> hmm x-lite does not run on linux
<nettlejam> My reason for asking is that looking at Ubuntu's EC2 AMI page (here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/)
<nettlejam> 15.05 is listed as 'DEVEL'.
<sukima> I don't want to type anything I just want to start the virtual machine and I'm logged in as my user with x started
<nettlejam> 15.04 that is
<wileee> sukima, This a model you are trying to copy, an assignment for school, why is the 3rd question, and fourth what of this do you know already?
<Bashing-om> tats: Heym hey ! Did ya get VLC installed ?
<sukima> The Ubuntu OS is just needed so firefox will run. I just want firefox in a VM
<nettlejam> Is that just an oversight, that it's still labelled 'DEVEL' there?
<tats> Bashing-om, nope... was offline yesterday, getting back on trying to figure this thing out and was wondering if any genius idea came to your mind
<sukima> wileee: Huh? where did school come into play.
<Jesusss> I'm there!
<xangua> nettlejam: have you considered asking them?
<nettlejam> Asking who?
<Jesusss> Hi from Elementary OS
<wileee> sukima, Just a question, looks like a class assignment honestly, not saying it is.
<xangua> 13:48 <nettlejam> My reason for asking is that looking at Ubuntu's EC2 AMI page (here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/) asking them why they have labeled like devel?
<sukima> No I know of no class assignment to run firefox in an VM.
<sukima> Look I can download a firefox app but it runs in a host environment. So viruses downloaded go right into my host computer. but if I ru it in a VM then it downloads to the VM harddrive
<sukima> You can snap shot it and revert all you want.
<Jesusss> *Drinking Vodka*
<nettlejam> xangua - ah, I guess I doubted i would get an answer by emailing Canonical about it... so i came thinking there woudl be some knowlegable people
<Village> Hello Guys, maybe who knows. I want deny file from access from anyone, how i can do it at apache2?
<sukima> So I want a VM that when you turn it on you have firefox. Done. Best OS to support that is Ubuntu. But if it is one app why the unity and 3 GB worth of stuff?
<Guest35952> hello folks
<Village> And how i can see what apche version at ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> tats: All I think of with that set of libraries makes me consider if we do "this" will break the system in ways I do not know how to recover from . But if ya want to try and recover from breakage I do have a couple of ideas . Mind ya the danger is there !
<sukima> So MinimalCD, apt-get install X and firefox and a simplistic window manager (dwm)
<Guest35952> I bought a microsoft designer mouse which was not usable in ubuntu. So i followed this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/574268/microsoft-arc-touch-mouse-doesnt-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sukima> Not I have to type my username and password each time. that's silly
<tats> Bashing-om, at this point it's worth trying. i'll just reinstall if it fails.
<Guest35952> now I cannot remove this bluez package and the old is not present anymore, apt is angry and my bluethooth stack is brocken
<sukima> How is that even remotly related to s school project. And if so what school does that because I've never had that level of tech in my classes
<Guest35952> can anybody give me a hint please, how I can resove this issue :-(
<wileee> sukima, Don't fixate on an honest question.
<tats> Bashing-om, i will pastebin a bunch of information first to summarize the problem. gimme a sec.
<Village> How i can see what apache version i have installed on ubuntu 14.04?
<sukima> wileee: sorry, typically in IRC the "school project" is a dismissive response. As an aside I was actually curious if there were schools who have such assignments because I would rather go to those.
<linocisco> squinty, hi what i mean is after getting all in one installed packages iso using APTonCD on flash drive, how can I reuse or redeploy it on newly installed ubuntu server?
<nettlejam> xangua - heh, and their support pages suggest IRC :P
<sukima> So Ubuntu does not have a way to auto login to a TTY?
<sukima> s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu 15
<Bashing-om> tats: OK, I did not keep my notes on this, so we start again so I get the correct file/library we are working with -> ' sudo apt-get install vlc ' in a pastebin and we work toward that particular library .
<wileee> sukima, You are projecting your own view of the world on this, stop, read the questions and answer showing some emotional control.
<wileee> !patience | sukima
<ubottu> sukima: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LonelyDanbo> when I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04, it got rid of Xchat. Are all my log files deleted? Why would it do that by default? I'm guessing it would have been in /home/[username]/.xchat hidden folder?
<wileee> sukima, I'm done though, others will help. ;)
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Fni8CA8H
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, look in .config
<Bashing-om> tats: http://pastebin.com/Fni8CA8H .
<LonelyDanbo> wileee, I see no xchat folder in .config
<squinty> linocisco,  umm read it's docs?  ;-)   http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc.html
<linocisco> squinty, ok. thanks let me check
<Bashing-om> tats: ' sudo apt-get install libgles1-mesa '.
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: how did you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04?
<chan__> testing
<chan__> cooool
<chan__> hello ubuntu communiity
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, may have been deleted, no idea, I have hexchat it stores the config there.
<LonelyDanbo> xangua: I used the installer ISO on a USB stick and just installed over top, but it kept most of my files and said it would try to do so.
<Nico_de_Bari> Hola a todos y todas!!!
<Diego_Caico_Bari> hola
<Nico_de_Bari> hola diego que bien!!
<Diego_Caico_Bari> como anda señor nicolas
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<wileee> !es | Nico_de_Bari
<ubottu> Nico_de_Bari: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nico_de_Bari> Alguien maneja Linux???
<Guest35952> does nowbody know a tipp? Or did I ask wrongly? Was my English the problem?
<Johnny_Linux> both the same guy
<Bashing-om> Johnny_Linux: "sheesshhh" Navy communicator in a past life ?
<Diego_Caico_Bari> como anda señor Nicolas
<tats> Bashing-om, it's in the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Fni8CA8H -- i knew you would ask :)
<Johnny_Linux> 2way radio
<Bashing-om> tats: ;)
<LonelyDanbo> damnit. I had a lot of insightful logs from xchat. I made a lot of changes and new files since I updated so I'm guessing I can't try to restore deleted files that way.
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, No backups?
<Diego_Caico_Bari> join #ubuntu-es
<LonelyDanbo> wileee: of course no backups.
<Good-Life> Holaaaaaa
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, Now you know why there should be. ;) an attitude gets a free ignore here.
<squinty> LonelyDanbo,  long shot but maybe checkout   testdisk  (available in repo's)
<mati> holaaaaa
<Fjorgynn> Happy Birthday
<Good-Life> to you
<Fjorgynn> Thanks!
<Fjorgynn> one year older
<Bashing-om> tats: OK, got it . Now to cover our backside, is the result the same with  ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa ' ? That is (2) rather thean the 1st (1) .
<tats> Bashing-om, yes, exact same result
<LonelyDanbo> I don't get it. why aren't log files stored somewhere that's not dependent on the program? why can I never avoid these mistakes? backups I've never been able to figure out. I mean if you want backups with privacy you need storage space which means another hundred dollars for a HD because HDs never get cheaper, they only get bigger.
<Good-Life> I'm fourteen years old
<Good-Life> and you?
<Good-Life> Hellooooo
<squinty> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LonelyDanbo> testdisk is a disk recovery tool? I guess I'd need HD space equal to the partition size for that.
<mati> good life :3
<Bashing-om> tats: ' sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa=10.5.2-0ubuntu1 ' . See of the system screams and hollers . Or what we must do to force the install .
<tats> Bashing-om, i ran it in --simulate mode here's the output: http://pastebin.com/tnSxuVyW
<heinvd> anyone familliar with setting up source control?
<Jesusss> Hi all m8
<still> Hellow. How can i rusificate console in Ubuntu 15.03?
<Jesusss> still,hey comrad!
<qweerrtyu> all of this botnets ? :i
<ki7mt> heinvd, source control, as in VCS ( Git, SVN, etc ) or there?
<still> Jesusss... aaaa hellow.
<heinvd> SVN
<Jesusss> still,:D
<heinvd> I have it set up, but what I need is for the files updated to auto-update on my dev server
<Jesusss>  GET REKT
<Bashing-om> tats: Look'n at http://pastebin.com/tnSxuVyW .
<heinvd> when I am happy, I will then need to send some command to push latest svn version to live
<ki7mt> heinvd, So in essence, you have (2) repo's and want to sync, say a dev repo to a live repo ?
<Jordan_U> Jesusss: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only, please take other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<heinvd> ki7mt, that is it.
<heinvd> my svn server is not the same server as my web server though
<ki7mt> heinvd, It's not an answer that can be easily explained here, as there's several steps involved, but look into svnadmin dump and svnsync
<Jesusss> Jordan,so I leave because it's too bored for me.Bye M8,i'll be back
<heinvd> thank you ki7mt.   I will check into those.
<pbx> heinvd, fabric (fabfile.org) is a tool people use for that sort of automation. sounds like you want to 1. push to origin  2. update live checkout on server  3. restart services on server. very doable
<heinvd> thanks pbx, will check that one out as well.
<pbx> as you think and ask about this heinvd, make sure you are clear about the difference between a repo and a checkout.  with git and mercurial they are basically the same thing but not so with svn.
<Bashing-om> tats: Yikes ! Now you see why it scares the pee-waddling stuff out of me .. Let's take another gentle poke at it ' sudo apt-get purge -s libglapi-mesa ' (-s to "simulate")// on the good side, looks like the system will re-install all it removes - only on a cursory glance - .
<ki7mt> It also depends on when the sync occurs, a post commit hook could do it easily, but, that is every commit, not when a user wants to simply sync the two repo's
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/aZCk8xfk
<heinvd> pbx, thanks, yes.       The way I understand it, is:    I have a dev repo and a live repo.        I update to dev repo,     that in turn should auto commit to my dev web server.      Then, when I am happy with the changes, I want to commit to my live repo, that in turn autocommits to my live web server.
<dimitri> Hey guys! Im new to elementary os and i need your help. recently ive tried to fix my fans...running better and ive installed ls - sensors and fancontrol. Configuration of fancontrol is done.
<dimitri> But once i wanna start the service fancontrol ... the following error appears: Not starting fancontrol, broken configuration file; please re-run pwmconfig.
<tats> Bashing-om, i just wanna know if i understand the situation correctly. my understanding is that 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 is the "base" repo but somehow i got all these packages from the "10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1" (pbly through installing some ppas, maybe mapmap). and vlc needs the libraries from base.
<ki7mt> dimitri, try joinin #elementaryos .. this us Ubuntu support.
<Bashing-om> tats: We had so many PPAs it is not possible now to say where the elevated libraries came from. All I can advise is to get the correct supported versions of the libraries installed .// look'n at http://pastebin.com/aZCk8xfk .
<dimitri> ki7mt, but linux is linux. do you have any clue?
<wileee> dimitri, THere is ##linux for general linux, you have to be registered with freenode
<heinvd> @dimitri -  I am sure windows is also based on linux....   Mac runs on linux too...      this is Ubuntu...    ;)    (just my 2 cents...)
<Bashing-om> tats: OK, memory jogged. Back to the QT5 development stuff... Fumbling around in the dark here . Anything left of mapmap ? ' dpkg -l mampmap ' IF the package manager even has any hint of the existence of the package .
<heinvd> Guys, thanks for your guidance... I will be doing lots of further reading tonight.
<tgm4883> lol @ linux is linux
<tats> Bashing-om, rc  mapmap                                    0.2.0-4~trusty~ppa1       amd64                     video mapping software
<hexafraction> Quick packaging question. I received a security update in my update manager, but the changelog only shows that a driver for a device I don't care about or have has been added. There's no reference to any security changes, CVEs, or USNs. What's up with that?
<ki7mt> Linux, for the purest, is simply the kernel ;-), but I aint gonna get into that rabbit hole :-)
<hexafraction> The change is for the package linux-firmware from 1.127.14 to 1.127.15.
<squinty> hexafraction,  could be firmware for supporting one of your devices  ie wireless
<OerHeks> !info linux-firmware trusty
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.127.14 (trusty), package size 23187 kB, installed size 77383 kB
<OerHeks> hexafraction, likely you have it installed, it is standard
<hexafraction> OerHeks: I understand. That's not my question.
<ari-tczew> does anybody know how to fix an error message on booting, before graphic environment start: "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type (...) or "D" to try again to boot into default mode." ?
<hexafraction> My question is why it might have gotten marked as a security update if there's no security update listed in the changelog (if I'm reading it correctly).
<ari-tczew> until CTRL + D is pressed, (K)Ubuntu won't start finally
<Bashing-om> tats: Yuk.  Thought it was gone gone ( mapmap) [ "rc" says (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain ]. Let's make sure that PPA are all disabled . ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<dimitri> Hey guys! i need your help. recently ive tried to fix my fans...running better and ive installed ls - sensors and fancontrol. Configuration of fancontrol is done.
<OerHeks> hexafraction, see the changelog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/1.127.15
<dimitri> But once i wanna start the service fancontrol ... the following error appears: Not starting fancontrol, broken configuration file; please re-run pwmconfig
<hexafraction> OerHeks: Ah, I never followed the LP bug link.
<OerHeks> dimitry >>  #elementaryos
<wileee> dimitri, Just a heads up, we all know your OS, it is not supported here is all, no one will help you, it is your time spent. ;)
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/8Saqvv9G
<Bashing-om> tats: checking http://pastebin.com/8Saqvv9G .
<dimitri> wileee, dude you could just tell me then some UBUNTU based advices instead of letting me wanna change back to windows
<squinty> ari-tczew,  might want to ask in #kubuntu
<tgm4883> dimitri: you could try re-running pwmconfig
<wileee> dimitri, I'm nicely informing you, it is a channel rule, is all
<dimitri> tgm4883, have tried that 2 times.
<dimitri> wileee, then join elementary os and help me there... or per PM
<tgm4883> also, why would we want to possibly waste our time giving you ubuntu based advice when it could be something funky elementary is doing?
<wileee> yeah right, lol
<lcurtis> could someone tell me why this rule does not allow dns queries on ubuntu 14.04?
<lcurtis> :INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
<lcurtis> :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
<lcurtis> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [39:19724]
<lcurtis> -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<lcurtis> -A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<tgm4883> dimitri: you could always just install Ubuntu ;)
<dimitri> tgm4883, i guess ill get the same error there...
<ki7mt> yes, then use the package fancontrol to deal with it, but I've no idea what the controls are in EOS.
<tgm4883> dimitri: it's possible, it's also possible that it will work fine
<Bashing-om> tats: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu " still active as 'trusty' ; disable it and make a note to update to 'vivid' as vivid does support it .// another to follow .
<dimitri> tgm4883, it seems like i even cant change to /etc/fancontrol
<dimitri> tgm4883, like its not a directory
<tgm4883> dimitri: is it a.... file?
<Bashing-om> tats: " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu vivid main " Is this the cilprit ? What is videolan ?
<ki7mt> If it is, it's in the wrong place, and should not be in /etc
<dimitri> tgm4883,  idk xD in etc/fancontrol/ should be a conf file
<Bashing-om> culprit *
<tgm4883> dimitri: weird, sounds like Elementary OS is doing something funky there...
<cryptodan_laptop> Bashing-om: videolan is the site to get VLC
<ki7mt> the binary should probably be in /usr/sbin/fancontrol . and the init.d in /etc/init.d/fancontrol
<ki7mt> dimitri, This is why we dont support other OS's, and you should discuss in EOS channel.
<Jordan_U> dimitri: Please grab a LiveCD/USB of Ubuntu 15.04 and come back for help when you're actually using Ubuntu (even if only from the LiveCD, before installing). The next question you ask about Elementary OS here will result in a one hour mute.
<tats> Bashing-om, videolan is a ppa i tried to install as a fix to the problem i had when trying to install vlc. it might be it. the debs have been commented out, the uncommented one is from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-ubuntu-master-daily-vivid.list.save file
<dimitri> Jordan_U, dude i just dont get why u cant say what it could be. even sth like check this out check that out should help. If a Windows 8 User asks me something , i - a windows 7 user - will try to help him... cause of the fk same base
<LambdaComplex> I still haven't figured out the appeal of Elementary. Isn't it just Ubuntu with a fancy DE?
<Jordan_U> dimitri: If you'd like to discuss why we have this rule I'd be happy to do so in #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here. You now know the rule, please follow it.
<dimitri> i mean in elementary os channel are only a few people...and im new to linux...i dont wait for a 100 % way to solve it , just a basic step
<LambdaComplex> dimitri: Try ##linux, I guess?
<dimitri> LambdaComplex, will they tell me the same to shut the fuck up?
<LambdaComplex> dimitri: Nope
<dima_> Channel list please#
<mustmodify> I've been seeing a lot of this lately... " Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages..." https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/7dce7c281ab6a490c36a can someone tell me what's up?
<wileee> !alis | dima_
<ubottu> dima_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jordan_U> dimitri: Such language and attitude is not appropriate here either. Please come back in one hour after you have hopefully cooled off a bit and booted from Ubuntu proper.
<LambdaComplex> Can you install packages when running from a LiveCD?
<wileee> LambdaComplex, From a chroot yes, if you mean to an install, live will not save added to it if a disk
<Bashing-om> tats: Humm .. maybe we can ppa-purge videolan ? Be aware ppa-purge only works if the corresponding package is in our software repository .
<LambdaComplex> wileee: I know it won't be persistent, but can you at least install?
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: Yes. The only limitation is the amount of RAM you have, as any changes you make to the system while in the Live environment are stored in RAM (and swap) only.
<wileee> LambdaComplex, Yeah
<wileee> LambdaComplex, YOu want to go to software & sources and untick the disk and do an update is all
<LambdaComplex> Perhaps I should suggest to dimitri that he tries it from an Ubuntu LiveCD. If it worked there, it'd clearly be an Elementary issue.
<wileee> I would not touch it with a 100 ft pole
<tats> Bashing-om, it yields "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: videolan stable-daily"
<LambdaComplex> wileee: Touch what? Elementary?
<wileee> no support at all from this channel
<hexafraction> LambdaComplex: I have had discrepancies between live CD and full install behavior on the very first day, in regard to hardware working or not. Might not apply here, just saying.
<wileee> let it go, the mods have taken care of the issue
<LambdaComplex> hexafraction: Extra drivers on the LiveCD, maybe?
<wafflejock> hexafraction: yeah have heard of this happening to people (have had it happen myself with wireless drivers but think it was 12.04 at the time)
<Bashing-om> tats: Next up, did the author of videolan provide a UNinstall script, or directions to remove it ?
<hexafraction> wafflejock: Wireless for myself as well.
<tats> Bashing-om, not that i know of
<mustmodify> I've been seeing a lot of this lately... " Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages..." https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/7dce7c281ab6a490c36a can someone tell me what's up?
<hexafraction> Why doesn't ubiquity install extra drivers that end up on the CD but not on an installation by default, if it sees the module is loaded?
<wileee> mustmodify, Pastbin an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ki7mt> why do a dist upgrade?
<ki7mt> Theres only 2 pkg deps for the whois package libc6 which is on about everythign and the intl package.
<tats> Bashing-om, should i re-add the ppa and ppa-purge it? would that uninstall the stuff?
<wileee> ki7mt, Did not say to accept it, just there are kernels in the error, trying to see whats in these commands
<mustmodify> wileee: gist updated https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/7dce7c281ab6a490c36a
<wileee> mustmodify, What is after thew last line you show on the update, any there?
<Bashing-om> tats: I have no idea then as to how to remove it from the system . I do think that it is a likely cause of the elevated library versions .
<wileee> the*
<mustmodify> wileee: nope. Last line is "reading package lists... Done" then the prompt.
<wileee> mustmodify, Thanks, not sure here, just a general check is all.
<mustmodify> sure
<Bashing-om> tats: The videolan PPA is still active. ( each time we update the system, any change we may have made gets over ridden ). Dealing with an UNsupported PPA is not in my experience . I can access the site - like you - and see what I can learn .
<ki7mt> wileee, the problem is, most likely, the out dataed kernel, apt-get wont let you update or modify the. Possible solution, remove the old kernels, then update && upgrade.
<programo> Hi I have deleted the directory Desktop from home and then created a new directory Desktop.I switched to created a file on Desktop, but I am unable to delete the file
<dom01> !list
<ubottu> dom01: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wileee> ki7mt, Cool, I have the same kernels in trusty, the stack upgrade has always crashed my setup is all.
<wileee> mustmodify, Do you see the comment on you issue by ki7mt ?
<mustmodify> wileee: I saw it, thanks.
<loa> hello. can somebody explain be, why i have black borders around my console, i have uvesafb and proprietary nvidia driver, it looks like so https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/12082015496.jpg
<ki7mt> wileee, use: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d'  to list the old kernels .. the if you want | xargs to purge
<ivan_on_trac> I set up a local server ubuntu packages 12.04. But I get an error. When I run "apt-get update" ->
<ivan_on_trac> W: Failed to fetch http://repositorio.claudino.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<tats> Bashing-om, how can it still be active if i purged it (i am pretty sure I ppa-purged it two days ago, though I am not sure if I was successfull in doing so). also i want to point out that vlc would not install already before i installed the ppa (i actually installed it in an attempt to fix vlc)
<mustmodify> wileee: this is a relatively fresh install so I'm skeptical, but I'll check it out.
<wileee> ki7mt, Heh that is my favorite command, I never use it however, I remove imm
<tats> Bashing-om, i will have a look at the website
<wileee> immediately*
<wileee> mustmodify, Really, must be an older download is all.
<stacks88> ive got this ubuntu 14.04 server/box running apache2 (apt-get install apache2 php etc), and sshd thats it. i noticed today in /tmp there is a growing file, -rw-------  1 daemon daemon  82M Aug 12 16:14 phpiMvgaQ -- it was 46mb a few mins ago now 82mb.. how can i find out what this is or, where its coming from, or any strategy to help figure out what is creating this ?
<programo> I am unable to delete a file from Desktop GUI
<mustmodify> wileee: It's Ubuntu 14.04 which, IIRC, is still supported...
<programo> Can someone help me out?
<mustmodify> programo: `sudo make me a sandwich` ?
<wileee> mustmodify, Yeah, it a is a ltl, it just has sectioned releases that have kernel upgrades included in downloads.
<wileee> err iso downloads mustmodify
<mustmodify> Oh. What's a "recent" kernel?
<programo> I have used rm command , but did not work
<wileee> mustmodify, I'm not your best source in this area for exact answer is all, others here can quite well.
<squinty> ivan_on_trac,  might want to try logging onto that address with your web browser.  here it gets a redirect to hugedomains.com with a "for sale" message.  maybe try switching servers
<ki7mt> mustmodify, my 14.04 box is: 3.13.0-61-generic
<ki7mt> But I also have from 0-24 through 0-59 on the system; I need to clean house a bit too :-)
<Bashing-om> tats: Well ! videolan is the upstream vlc . And as such and it is a supported PPA, we should be able to ppa-purge back to what is in our repository . What is the ppa-purge command you ran ?
<tats> Bashing-om, sudo ppa-purge ppa:videolan/master-daily
<mustmodify> ki7mt: I'm using 3.13.0-58-generic
<mustmodify> which seems pretty close.
<ki7mt> what version of UB you on?
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mustmodify> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<mustmodify> jw@logopolis:/projects/mustmodify/www$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty
<ki7mt> or lsb_release -sd :-)
<programo> Got the issue solved !
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  3.16.0-45-generic is the most recent kernel for 14.04
<ki7mt> +1 I was bout to post that.
<tats> Bashing-om, so should i reinstall the repo and re-run ppa-purge? cause right now it doesn't recognize it
<tats> (pbly cause i purged it...)
<mustmodify> MonkeyDust: So is my kernel being out-of-date causing this problem?
<ivan_on_trac> squinty: This address is only available on my local network. It is a local mirror with all Ubuntu packages 12.04 and 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  i havent followed, but  i gues it's wise to upgrade
<JOW> Hey guys, is there a specific chat dedicated to ROS ( robot operational system )?
<Bashing-om> tats: Wont hurt to try. I can find no fault with the ppa-purge command to remove it . Your last paste shows the PPA as an active one .
<tats> Bashing-om, notice that when i was in 14.04 i had this ppa installed: https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media ; i was supposed to remove it before upgrading to 15.04 but i forgot. this might be what broke the system.
<squinty> !alis > JOW
<ubottu> JOW, please see my private message
<OerHeks> mustmodify, df -h # will tell you if you have space to put new kernels on
<mustmodify> OerHeks: plenty of room on every drive.
<tats> Bashing-om, ok. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily ran. then ppa-purged it.
<mustmodify> MonkeyDust: That's fine, I'm happy to upgrade. I just don't see how this could be related to my issue since my kernel's like less than a year old.
<mustmodify> and somehow that's supposed to cause apt-get to stop working?
<Bashing-om> tats: I do trust completely mc3man . But I do not know his PPA or what it is for . So can not advise.
<squinty> ivan_on_trac,  might want to try the following to generate new lists.    if no errors are reported after the update finishes, you should be good to go    sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> tats: As the PPA videolan ran. now remove the fetch from the sources list file .
<xooo> hey
<tats> Bashing-om, results of ppa-purge : http://pastebin.com/m2nmcRGj
<xooo> could you recommend me any online tutorials which could teach me some stuff about shell/command line?
<ki7mt> mustmodify, MonkeyDust If you dont do the LTS Stack enable, you wont get the later kernels, e.g. 3.16 series and beyond.
<k1l_> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l_> xooo: see the bots message above
<OerHeks> xooo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal are a good start
<monster> So I build a vagrant box with docker experimental branch often. When doing this install it hangs on a couple packages every time. linux-firmware and linux-image-extra-3.19.0-23-generic
<ki7mt> xooo, and just for add another linky : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<monster> I could really use some help resolving why it does that
<xooo> the first two links I've already known
<xooo> thank you for the third one ki7mt
<Plwjr> Hi
<ivan_on_trac> squinty: did not work!
<ivan_on_trac> W: Failed to fetch http://repositorio.claudino.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<ki7mt> xooo, This may also be of interest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Try going to that URL from a browser within your network. I'll bet that it takes you to a server outside your network.
<OerHeks> claudino.com is empty & for sale :-D
<k1l_> ivan_on_trac: choose another mirror
<ki7mt> that may explain it :-)
<Bashing-om> tats: ppa-purge will remove that packafe, but does not remove the 'fetch' from your source list. One has to do that one's self . // once that is done and you have removed it and ALL pPPAs are disabled. What now returns ' dpkg -l vlc ' ?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: I'm not sure why you would be using the .com TLD for an intranet domain anyway. That seems like a mistake.
<ivan_on_trac> In my network in my browser works.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What if you "wget http://repositorio.claudino.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources" from the server in question?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: And why are you using the .com TLD for an intranet domain?
<ivan_on_trac> k1l_: I do not want another mirror. I want to use my own mirror.
<tats> Bashing-om, rc  vlc                                       2.2.1~trusty              amd64                     multimedia player and streamer
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: TTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Now look at the file "Sources".
<k1l_> ivan_on_trac: than make sure your own mirror is setup the right way
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: I'll bet 5 internet points that it contains "HugeDomains.com".
<k1l_> ivan_on_trac: claudino.com doesnt work
<OerHeks> i'll bet 6
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: TLD?!
<ki7mt> Use the IP address rather than the domain name in the URL
<Bashing-om> tats: Not at all as expected or desired . OK, all PPAs are now disabled, let's take the package manager's advise and ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' . see what the package manager now has to advise . THEN we try and install vlc .
<ki7mt> I do that for my local mirrors as it is not a FQDN
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Top level domain. .com, .edu, .gov are all examples of top level domains that are intended for use with *internet accessible* domains. ".local" is a common top level domain used for domains that are intended to be found only within your network.
<Bashing-om> tats: 'sudo apt-get upgrade' **
<tats> Bashing-om, ok i guess i should re-add the ppa repo then though (cause i just purged it)
<Bashing-om> tats: NO !
<tats> Bashing-om, all right :)
<tats> Bashing-om, should i do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade or both?
<Bashing-om> tats: vlc is in our reppsitory . We want to get your system's libraries in such a state that vlc will install .
<tats> Bashing-om, oh sorry i see i nee to do update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<MarMar> HI
<artois> hi mar
<Bashing-om> tats: all 3 apt-get 's // the 'dist-uprafe' os a bit of a miss nomer .  Has nothing to do with a release upgrade . Uses apt's smart mode to resolve dependenies and install packages that apt normally will not .
<daftykins> tats: you do not do both :) dist-upgrade bests upgrade
<ivan_on_trac> My sources: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dulhwnk9rqrh1l/Sources?dl=0
<smoke> рш
<smoke> рш
<smoke> hi
<k1l_> !ru | smoke
<tats> daftykins, i see
<ubottu> smoke: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<artois> hi
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<mustmodify> what's the new nslookup ?
<daftykins> mustmodify: dig is ok, but nslookup is still fine to be used.
<daftykins> rumours of nslookup's death are greatly exaggerated
<mustmodify> dig. That's it.
<mustmodify> I can never remember that.
<daftykins> try and visualise digging a hole when there are DNS woes
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Do you understand my question now? Why are you using the .com TLD for this server's domain name?
<pitastrudl> any recommendations on how to use keepass on ubuntu w/ chrome?
<pitastrudl> currently im using it with keepasshttpx
<pitastrudl> have to reinstall coz it doesnt support the plugin fml
<pitastrudl> found this nifty guide http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2013/10/install-keepasshttp-on-ubuntu.html
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: But do you think the problem ".com"? In my browser on the local network works. wget worked well.
<Guest46149> hello
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: From the server in question please run "wget http://repositorio.claudino.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources -O - 2> /dev/null" and psatebin the output. Also note that even if you weren't having any issues, using .com for a local domain is wrong, and will lead to other problems / confusion.
<Bashing-om> Guest46149: Hello. ubuntu support here, you have a question ?
<Guest46149> I have to much capacity on my hosting server, so if anyone wants free hosting, mail, dns, mysql, cron with backup all from a web panel, just give me a priv message and Il hook you up
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: That is, please run that command from the same machine where "apt-get update" is failing.
<potato_farmer> Guest46149, unless you have a contract with explicit TOS, you are on the hook for anything anyone does using your hosting. Proceed with caution.
<tgm4883> lol
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Never mind, I now understand what you were posting to dropbox earlier, no need to use "wget -O -". Was that the result of using wget from the same machine on which "sudo apt-get update" is failing though?
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: runs without errors.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What runs without errors?
<tats> Bashing-om, ok updates and upgrades done. apt-get install vlc yields the same error
<tats> Bashing-om, i'm afraid i have to go for about 2 hours. be back after. sorry about that.
<bobo69[TB]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvsRRSaPltk
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What runs without errors?
<ivan_on_trac> Yes on the server itself where the mirror is. runs without errors.
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: I'm still not completely clear. I didn't ask you to run wget on the server that is hosting the mirror, I asked you to run it on the server where "sudo apt-get update" is failing.
<ivan_on_trac> jordan_U: I did wget on the server where the failure occurs.
<crayon> are there any 'gotchas' or security implications to be aware of with the FUSE filesystem?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: OK, I don't know what's going wrong then. I still recommend changing your mirror's domain to repositorio.claudino.local or similar though.
<artois> crayon: like what?
<Jordan_U> crayon: Not with fuse specifically, but there are definitely security implications with some of the specific filesystems that fuse supports.
<crayon> can you expand for me on that thought a bit Jordan_U
<artois> like host-all-bank-data-on-my-remote-server-FUSE-fs
<eros> salve
<artois> crayon: there are no particularly security issues in the more popular FUSE fs implementations
<artois> eros: salvete
<eros> di cosa si parla in questo canale
<Jordan_U> crayon: For example, ntfs has a completely different and not entirely compatible system for permissions as explained here: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
<OerHeks> !it | eros
<ubottu> eros: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jordan_U> crayon: Also, things like httpfs aren't going to get you anything like a fully POSIX compliant filesystem.
<eros> thanks
<crayon> got it, thanks for explaining that
<Jordan_U> crayon: You're welcome.
<gbit86__> do they make a terminal app that is an actual cheat sheet app?
<EriC^^> gbit86__: cheat sheet app for what?
<gbit86__> I am using tmux with multiple panes
<gbit86__> I would love to have an app with an index or some sort of concise like man page ability
<MonkeyDust> gbit86__  like so, buit in terminal? http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/dir_all_alphabetic.html
<adam`> I'm having troubling with mpv
<bekks> adam`: Can you be more precise? :)
<adam`> When I watch a video it loads the top half of the frame faster than the bottom half
<adam`> I don't know what the word for it is
<gbit86__> right, ideally an app that takes live input and starts to immediately filter the apps
<daftykins> adam`: tearing, perhaps
<gbit86__> once you go into the app then a quick summary of all parameters, which can also be filtered down again for more info
<gbit86__> or you can use the arrow keys to navigate through them
<adam`> Frame tearing? Is there a setting in mpv I can change so that it doesn't have frame tearing?
<gbit86__> Speed is what I want, and as few key strokes and reading as possible to get the gist
<helpmeplz> I need help, went to Lubuntu channel but no one replied after a long time.
<zombyrad> adam`: what video driver are you using?
<k1l_> !details | helpmeplz
<ubottu> helpmeplz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> adam`: more of a graphics driver or desktop thing that, 'vsync' typically locks the framerate to display refresh. try running a 3D game, youtube video or glxgears fullscreen and see if it exhibits the same effect
<adam`> How do I find out what video driver I'm using?
<artois> adam`: lspci -k, probs
<zombyrad> adam`: do you know what video card is in your pc?
<k1l_> adam`: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' "
<adam`> Yeah, it happens when I watch Youtube fullscreen too
<zombyrad> adam`: running standard ubuntu?
<adam`> Running Debian actually
<k1l_> adam`: or best is to use : "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 " and then put all that into a pastebin
<zombyrad> What desktom environment?
<zombyrad> *desktop
<boze> I'm on windows 7 using WMC for an HTPC. Is ubuntu with myth tv + xbmc a good alternative for tv recording?
<disconnectedave> what is your favorite remote desktop for a local network
<k1l_> adam`: well, then please ask in #debian since they have a differen drivers policy
<adam`> Running KDE on Debian
<daftykins> adam`: why are you in here?
<OerHeks> Try #kde or #debian ... likely
<zombyrad> adam`: it's probably a vsync issue related to kde's compsiting
<zombyrad> *compositing
<daftykins> there's an echo in here :>
<zombyrad> Just fixing my typos :p
<helpmeplz> Every time I log off my wallpaper and icon placement gets reset. I tried deleting my lxsession folder as it says here since it sounded like a similar problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/451858/blank-desktop-after-upgrading-lubuntu-to-the-next-version
<daftykins> nah i just mean multiple people repeating the same diagnosis is all, but not to worry
<blackdog_> hello
<daftykins> hi
<blackdog_> how is everybody?
<nick____> hi
<daftykins> !ot | blackdog_
<ubottu> blackdog_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tables> what phone apps are there on linux that are like skype?
<blackdog_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> tables: skype
<daftykins> tables: http://alternativeto.net/software/skype/?platform=linux
<tgm4883> tables: skype is pretty much like skype
<daftykins> Mumble is a good one
<OerHeks> tables, unofficial, but worth a look https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<MonkeyDust> gbit86__  try this ... ctrl c if it goes berserk  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12065954/
<mcphail> tables: firefox can do video calling
<artois> tables: don't cross post man :p
<daftykins> artois: where else?
<EriC^^> ##linux
<daftykins> ah har
<Guest46149> http://freehosting.skyvault.us/
<OerHeks> !spam | Guest46149
<ubottu> Guest46149: Please don't spam
<IceMint> Hi
<IceMint> I need help
<OerHeks> IceMint, ask wait and see
<IceMint> Ok
<k1l_> !details | IceMint
<ubottu> IceMint: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IceMint> Si i have a dual boot on my pc, With Ubuntu and windows seven. But when i shut down after using windows, Ubuntu don't found my usbs anymore, and i have to unplug my PC of the electricity for use my usbs (sorry if my english is bad, i'm french)
<IceMint> *So
<OerHeks> hmm does windows7 come with Fastboot like windows 8/9/10 ?
<IceMint> I think i have activated it in the bios menu
<IceMint> !pastebin
<OerHeks> Fastboot could prevent the use of usb + wifi, common issue for win 8/10
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IceMint> Si i have to desactivate it ?
<IceMint> So*
<OerHeks> IceMint, yes, good chance you wil be able to use usb, but win7 won't boot that fast, maybe 30 sec slower
<IceMint> Ok thanks :) , Thé
<IceMint> Oops
<IceMint> Sorry
<OerHeks> Let us know if it works, IceMint
<armands_> hi
<IceMint> Ok thanks, i can't test now but i will test later, so thanks (and the boot time doesn't matter) :)
<IceMint> Hi armands_
<armands_> :)
<armands_> installed ubuntu mate
<armands_> looks good
<eclectichedgehog> mate brings back the good old days ala 10.04
<IceMint> Gnome 2
<eclectichedgehog> theres an experimental gnome3 too
<IceMint> I Doesn't knew this version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<eclectichedgehog> IceMint, this is essentially the old version of ubuntu with added bling :)
<OerHeks> mate is gnome3 with the old gnome2-look.
<IceMint> Ok thanks :)
<Chris_______> ?
<IceMint> Wait... Why i am op on the ubuntu-fr channel 0_o
<Chris_______> Is this like a support ticket
<IceMint> ?
<IceMint> Here ? Yes
<Chris_______> oh
<k1l_> !ask | Chris_______
<ubottu> Chris_______: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<surgy> hello
<Chris_______> Yea im was playing league of legends but when the game starts i get a buggy load-sup screen where i can see like 25% of the game
<IceMint> ... -_- i don't understand you, why do you say that ?
<IceMint> Hello surgy
<Chris_______> do you know how to fix it
<surgy> if i make a shell script and i want it to start every time ubuntu boots. where do i place the script?
<Chris_______> oh
<k1l_> Chris_______: using wine, right?
<EriC^^> surgy: as your user?
<surgy> EriC^^, yes without sudo
<EriC^^> open the dash and type startup
<IceMint> No, i played leage of legends on windows but no on linux
<surgy> EriC^^, im actually on kubuntu but #kubuntu is always sleeping
<Chris_______> it works when i play custom
<MonkeyDust> surgy  create a cronjob and use @reboot
<Chris_______> but when i try to play online
<Chris_______> the screen bugs out
<k1l_> Chris_______: you are using wine?
<surgy> MonkeyDust, you lost me at cronjob
<Chris_______> yes
<EriC^^> surgy: should be somewhere in system, preferences etc.
<k1l_> Chris_______: then see the wine appdb if that is a known issue and how to fix that
<k1l_> !wine | Chris_______
<ubottu> Chris_______: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> surgy  in a terminal, type crontab -e and read
<Chris_______> can i post links here?
<IceMint> Chris_______ :  a lot of games are incompatibles with wine
<Chris_______> it was working before
<k1l_> Chris_______: best is to see the appdatabase and ask the wine specialists in said channel
<surgy> MonkeyDust, oh ok i thought it was just a directory i placed scripts in and it loaded them all at boot
<IceMint> So, i don't know.
<MonkeyDust> surgy  with cron, you can make your machine run tasks at any given time or time interval, e.g. every day at 5pm, every monday etc
<OerHeks> Chris_______, if wineHQ has no solution, try playonlinux,
<MonkeyDust> surgy  and also @reboot
<surgy> whats @reboot ?
<Chris_______> i have playonlinux aswell
<Chris_______> nvm
<Chris_______> read it wrong
<MonkeyDust> surgy  what does it look like? at every reboot, a task is executed
<MonkeyDust> surgy  inside the cronjob, that is
<surgy> ok
<surgy> clear
<surgy> oops
<surgy> whats the command to ls xinput ?
<IceMint> Chris_______ -> on the test of LoL on wine site :
<IceMint> "What was not tested
<IceMint> : Ranked PvP  "
<surgy> ok im running kubuntu 14.04 with kernal 3.19 and im having a problem restricting my graphics tablet to one monitor. i know the command. but im getting an error.... something about multiple devices sharing the same name..... in the following pasteall i have xinput list lsusb and then i ran the command. so that you can see the error and the three "hv huion" that its reffereing to. can someone help me sort out the error please so that the command
<surgy> will run? here is the paste :: http://www.pasteall.org/60428
<roofag> damn it did botchlab leave for real? woopwoop lulz
<OerHeks> surgy,  for Huion all i know is this page, https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers
<surgy> OerHeks, i just need to know how to use the "id" as the terminal is suggesting. since there are multiple "hv huion"
<OerHeks> surgy, likely it is the 'empty' 256c:006e   = Huion 610
<surgy> well yeah....
<surgy> so instead of xinput set-prop "HV Huion" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<surgy> i would put  xinput set-prop "256c:006e" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<surgy> ?
<OerHeks> That, i don't know :-(
<IceMint> "Hv huion 610 looks like à pen display on Google ... Have you one of these ?
<OerHeks> but hey, you have that huion in front of you
<surgy> thats the information i need. not specificly hardware related but instead its more of a syntax question
<OerHeks> you tell us ...
<surgy> no i have a huion 580
<IceMint> ...ok
<surgy> its a graphics tablet... . a usb gadget to let you paint or draw with a stylus on a desktop computer
<IceMint> I know what is graphic tablet
<OerHeks> good company, multiple tablets with the same USB id ..
<IceMint> Try to unplug it !
<JayTeeZee> if i dual boot ubuntu and android which one should i install first?
<JayTeeZee> would grub see both?
<surgy> IceMint, if i unplug and xinput list it goes away and then replug and xinput list and it shows three hv huions again
<OerHeks> JayTeeZee, ubuntu, because of the grub2 bootloader
<surgy> i mean it says hv huion id = 11
<surgy> or 12 or 13
<surgy> i just dont know how to use the id to specificly call one
<IceMint> surgy : the bugs appears when the tablet is disconected ?
<surgy> bugs?
<IceMint> Wait
<surgy> IceMint, the tablet works great.
<IceMint> Ok no i have understand
<IceMint> xD
<surgy> IceMint, i just have to restrict it to a specific resolution on a certain screen. which is what the comand is for.
<IceMint> Does your tablet have a screen ?
<surgy> IceMint, but when i run the command it gives me the error because there are indeed multiple items with the same name. and it says it requires a specific id. but i dont know how to pass that parameter to the terminal when i issue the command
<surgy> IceMint, no...
<JayTeeZee> the chinese people who made my tablet didn't see fit to install it with a legal copy of windows so i am installing ubuntu for real work and android for compatibility
<k1l_> JayTeeZee: tablets dont work that way.
<IceMint> Oh, i don't know this command, sorry
<JayTeeZee> it is a windoze tablet that is fully open
<JayTeeZee> core m
<surgy> how do i issue this command and use the specific device ID  or prefix instead of "hv Huion" ? :: xinput set-prop "HV Huion" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<IceMint> I got it
<kadiro> hi
<JayTeeZee> k11_
<IceMint> On the end of this page :https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=232748
<JayTeeZee> does ubuntu see most touchscreens or is that a pain in the ass?
<IceMint> You can change the résolution of your screen surgy
<k1l_> JayTeeZee: on tablet hardware that really really really depends on the tablets. if it is build with general PC hardware chances are good. but if its smartphone hardware its going to be diffuczlt
<JayTeeZee> it is built with general pc hardware
<surgy> IceMint, thats not the issue...
<kadiro> surgy: what's the problem?
<JayTeeZee> though linux mint didn't see it .. i(I only went for ubuntu because i realized i hated the interface of linux mint)
<kadiro> because the message above look like chineese language
<surgy> kadiro,  ok im running kubuntu 14.04 with kernal 3.19 and im having a problem restricting my graphics tablet to one monitor. i know the command. but im getting an error.... something about multiple devices sharing the same name..... in the following pasteall i have xinput list lsusb and then i ran the command. so that you can see the error and the three "hv huion" that its reffereing to. can someone help me sort out the error please so that the
<surgy>  command will run? here is the paste :: http://www.pasteall.org/60428
<surgy> kadiro, how do i issue this command and use the specific device ID  or prefix instead of "hv Huion" ? :: xinput set-prop "HV Huion" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<JayTeeZee> does wacom linux do pressure sensativity?
<surgy> JayTeeZee, yes
<surgy> kadiro, any idea?
<kadiro> surgy: i have no idea about multiple monitors, but like in pasteall said that you have a multiple device and you must choose the correct one
<surgy> kadiro, exactly. thats exactly my problem. so how do i do that? how do i choose a device and enter that command using the id number instead of the name?
<kadiro> the id apear in lsusb ( number ) surgy but how to put it i don't know
<kadiro> for ex: instead to put Logitech, Inc you put it's ID: 046d:c326
<boze> my monitor gives a bad edid. so I exported one from windows and created a new xorg.conf with a "CustomEDID" line. Now it boots to black screen :(
<boze> is there a way to boot into "safe mode" so i can remove that line?
<surgy> kadiro, thank you
<IceMint> Try to write the id and not the name (without " ")
<IceMint> Ok too late xD
<kadiro> surgy: the ID is composed in two one, VID:PID
<kadiro> you welcome surgy
<IceMint> kadiro : surgy has left
<kadiro> :/
<Bashing-om> boze: Grub menu -> advance options -> recovery >> in the recovery console also chhose "enable networking" to remount the file system for writing. Root terminal now to edit the file .
<IceMint> So in my country it's 01:14 am so i'll go to sleep^^ have a good... Day ?
<kadiro> good night IceMint
<IceMint> thanks from the france
<kadiro> don't close the door i coming soon :p
<IceMint> Ok !
<kadiro> i know IceMint :)
<JayTeeZee> getting rid of this stupid windoze install that is illega anyways knowing my luck my sellers dispute will go through
<kadiro> bonne nuit ;)
<IceMint> Merci :p
<kadiro> hihi ^^
<JayTeeZee> it looks like linux apps have gotten to the point where one can do full desaign from the os
 * IceMint has leave the door open
<kadiro> thk's man hahah
<boze> Bashing-om: grub doesn't open when I hold shift. It's a fresh install :/
<JayTeeZee> my main pet peeve was that inkscape couldn't export to illustrator
<wileee> JayTeeZee, Can we just stick with support?
<tgm4883> sometimes when I resume my laptop from suspend, I'll get the lightdm login screen and after I login my laptop display will turn off. Where should I start looking at this?
<JayTeeZee> i am asking for support just wondering about drivers and things i remember it used to be a bit of a hassle getting set up
<wileee> JayTeeZee, Right but the commentary is not really allowed here, it clogs the channel, and has only meaning to you. ;)
<JayTeeZee> do most of the realtek wifi cards detect in ubuntu?
<Gollond> Im having trouble logging into Ubuntu 15.04
<usr13> JayTeeZee: Yes
<kadiro> yes JayTeeZee
<Gollond> On boot up it goes to passphrase screen quickly, but it doesnt allow me to type in passphrase
<JayTeeZee> touch digitizers?
<usr13> !wifi | JayTeeZee
<ubottu> JayTeeZee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wileee> Gollond, Can you get a login in a tty?
<wileee> Gollond, Is the keyboard not working?
<Gollond> If i reset comp it goes to GRUB then I can login. But i have to reset after every boot up
<wileee> Gollond, Use nick here, reset how?
<fizk_> Hi, does anyone know of an open source project that bundles a lot of different software, a type of "enterprise-in-a-box" type thing?
<Gollond> Keyboard is fine. Just the initial login screen wont allow
<Gollond> Reset by pressing reset button on tower
<tgm4883> fizk_: client or server?
<wileee> oh well never hurts to try
<Bashing-om> boze: UEFI ? Then it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<Trel> I have a question, assuming a Ubuntu server (no GUI) what's the quickest most painless way to run a VM of another server off it?
<fizk_> tgm4883, server
<surgy> so let me see if i have the right..... if i want to run a script everytime my computer reboots i can type "crontab -e" and then add @reboot /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/./huion580.sh  and it will run that script for use surgy on every reboot?
<JayTeeZee> do most touch digitizers work out of the box?
<tgm4883> surgy: that looks correct to me, you shouldn't need the /./ though
<usr13> !vm | Trel
<ubottu> Trel: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wileee> !patience | JayTeeZee
<ubottu> JayTeeZee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<surgy> tgm4883, im kindof a noob..... i dont need to ./huion580.sh ?
<surgy> ./ means execute right?
<surgy> i have allready chmod +x huion580.sh
<tgm4883> surgy: no, well yes.. ./ means "in the current directory", but you've specified the full path, so it's unnecessary
<kadiro> surgy: why you puting " ./ " before a name of your script?
<Trel> usr13 I am aware of what most of the options are, I'm asking what the quickest and most straight forward to setup in a console only environment is.
<surgy> tgm4883, so i can just /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/huion580.sh  ?
<tgm4883> surgy: yes
<kadiro> yes
<surgy> kadiro, because i wish to execute the script
<kadiro> surgy: yes but without a dot
<usr13> surgy: As a server?  (If it's console, why not just ssh?)
<surgy> usr13, idk what your talking about :)
<usr13> surgy: Sorry, wrong nick
<kadiro> loll
<boze> Bashing-om: tyvm
<kadiro> sorry
<Bashing-om> boze: :)
<surgy> usr13, np :)
<usr13> surgy: Sorry, wrong nick
<fizk_> it would include a bunch of things pre-installed and ready to go, like an email server, web mail, XMPP chat, nodeBB forums, Haste paste bin, Redmine, Lychee photo sharing, ownCloud document sharing, etc, etc.
<tgm4883> fizk_: you could use something like http://www.zentyal.org/
<retc9201> HI!
<tgm4883> personally, I'd just set it all up myself though
<surgy> ok thank you guys very very much
<surgy> time to test the new script :)
<kadiro> good luck surgy
<retc9201> how is tell memory bad??
<Bashing-om> retc9201: Let the memory test in the grub boot menu run over night .
<retc9201> that will fix??
<kadiro> retc9201: no that will show
<retc9201> not fix?
<kadiro> no :/
<Bashing-om> retc9201: ^ if it shows bad, the only fix is "replace" .
<fizk_> tgm4883, thanks, that's neat, but still too small
<surgy> ok so i rebooted
<retc9201> OK. thx + peace
<kadiro> you welcome retc9201
<surgy> and i also tested the script and the script is still working...... but it did not automaticly start at reboot
<tgm4883> fizk_: I know nothing that does everything you want
<tgm4883> nor would I want that much running on one server
<tgm4883> maybe docker or lxc containers for each
<fizk_> tgm4883, yeah, I figure most companies would do this piece by piece to match the features they're looking for, but if they wanted to be able to just launch a VPS and have a mini-enterprise ready to go, that would be interesting
<tgm4883> fizk_: s/interesting/awful/
<fizk_> tgm4883, yeah, it could be separated into containers for each, but comes pre-installed and ready for us
<fizk_> tgm4883, why awful? :)
<daftykins> fizk_: having all those services on a single box, VM or not - would be a mistake :)
<fizk_> daftykins, for security reasons, or something else?
<surgy> this :: @reboot /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/huion580.sh did not autmaticly start my script on reboot...... what did i do wrong?
<kadiro> surgy: depend on the DE used, in lxde you add it in autostart and it will be startup in every boot
<daftykins> for logic and sanity reasons
<tgm4883> kadiro: no, that would be the wrong way to do it
<surgy> kadiro, its kubuntu 14.04 and i entered that into crontab -e
<tgm4883> surgy: are you sure it didn't run the script and fail?
<kadiro> tgm4883: it work for me may be a different from a distribution to others
<tgm4883> surgy: maybe have it echo something to a tmp file at the beginning of the script
<fizk_> daftykins, long term, yes, but short term, I think it'd be ok
<tgm4883> kadiro: well the issue with the way you stated, is that it would only fire off when the user logs in, not at reboot
<tgm4883> surgy: which version of ubuntu?
<surgy> tgm4883, maybe crond isnt auto starting on boot?
<surgy> tgm4883, kubuntu 14.04 lts kernal 3.19
<kadiro> tgm4883: yes you right sorry i am confused
<daftykins> fizk_: regardless they are the kinds of things you have to reconfigure for a given company anyway, so nothing like that could be ready to go really
<tgm4883> surgy: that should work, I believe I've done that on my 14.04 boxes
<adante> k1l_: i know about the error because i've experienced it before when i have had a monitor plugged in
<surgy> tgm4883, only thing i can think is that crond isnt auto starting.... hwo do i double check to see if its set to start win kubuntu boots ?
<fizk_> daftykins, yeah, I probably shouldn't have said company. I'm thinking more like a small group of people that don't have the time to figure out how to setup all those softwares individually, but would love to use them if they were ready to go
<kadiro> tgm4883: is systemctl and systemd do a same job like crontab?
<daftykins> fizk_: still applies i'm afraid, as you'd have to do even the most basic of feeding such a VM / install what domain you have :) e.g. peoplesserver.com
<tgm4883> fizk_: nobody is going to want to maintain that distro
<tgm4883> kadiro: well you could do it via those
<surgy> tgm4883, so now what? where do i go from here? if i did everything right and it didnt work?
<tgm4883> surgy: have you tried to echo to a file at the top of that script?
<kadiro> tgm4883: good thk's for your help
 * tgm4883 tries to remember which server he did that on
<surgy> tgm4883, im just now learning scripting..... how would i do that?
<fizk_> daftykins, the basic things like domain name can be automated in a script
<tgm4883> surgy: something like "echo 'TESTING' > /tmp/testfile"
<fizk_> daftykins, what is peoplesserver.com? I'm getting "The domain peoplesserver.com may be for sale."
<tgm4883> fizk_: again, nobody is going to wait to maintain all the scripts required to do all that
<daftykins> fizk_: *sigh* that was my example
<fizk_> tgm4883, yeah, I hear you, maintaining all the software will be tough, but I think do-able
<daftykins> fizk_: regardless this is more discussion and belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic and not here where it's OS support :)
<tgm4883> fizk_: possibly doable, but it's such a small amount of people that would use that it seems unnecessary
<surgy> tgm4883, like this ? echo 'TEST' > /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/testfile
<fizk_> daftykins, ah ok
<tgm4883> surgy: yea
<surgy> tgm ok trying
<tgm4883> surgy: This is mine "@reboot /root/start_lxc_machines.sh"
<tgm4883> it's in my root crontab
<aqqw1> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<surgy> tgm4883, well it printed "test" in the test file... but it seams the commands im trying to issue in the script didnt work....... maybe i need a small delay so that the drivers have time to load?
<tgm4883> surgy: can you post the script?
<tgm4883> surgy: actually, do this
<tgm4883> surgy: can you post your crontab line again
<kadiro> tgm4883: i think  @reboot /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/huion580.sh
<surgy> tgm4883, heres the script
<k> picke!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest98205> drkate ga, jel? :D
<surgy> tgm4883, here is the crontab line @reboot /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/huion580.sh
<tgm4883> surgy: change your crontab line to this "@reboot /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/huion580.sh >> /home/surgy/Documents/scripts/cron.log 2>&1"
<tgm4883> surgy: that will print the output of the script and any error messages to that cron.log file in your scripts directory
<tgm4883> surgy: maybe we'll see something important
<surgy> tgm ok let me save and reboot again
<surgy> tgm4883, yo
<tgm4883> yo yo
<surgy> tgm4883, yeah its what i thought the script is trying to execute too early
<surgy> tgm4883, i got three "unable to connect to X server"
<tgm4883> surgy: what does the script do?
<surgy> tgm4883, so maybe i need to run the script like 30 seconds after boot or something?
<kadiro> may be need a root prevelege i guess?
<surgy> tgm4883, it restricts the cursor of my graphics tablet to one monitor
<tgm4883> surgy: hmm
<surgy> tgm4883, so the left side of the tablet is mapped to the left side of my right monitor
<tgm4883> surgy: well, I would think that the correct way to do that would be making a systemd service that runs it after it detects the display is up, however the hacky way would be to put a sleep 30 at the top of your script
<surgy> tgm4883, how?
<tgm4883> surgy: it's a bash script?
<surgy> tgm4883, whats the command for sleep 30 ?
<surgy> im assuming so?
<kadiro> sleep 3000
<surgy> thank you
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> that would be 3000 seconds
<kadiro> ouups
<tgm4883> literally just "sleep 30"
<kadiro> yes missed one zero
<kadiro> 30 sec?
<tgm4883> http://ss64.com/bash/sleep.html
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> surgy: "sleep 30" not "sleep 3000"
#ubuntu 2015-08-13
<kadiro> oh yes omg my fault
<kadiro> i'm thinking sleep count for miliseconds
<FrankFromHR> locate
<kadiro> good night every body
<Johnny_Linux> sleep 10.000
<kadiro> loll Johnny_Linux th's :)
<Johnny_Linux> nn
<daftykins> tgm4883: but then he'll be back :(
<daftykins> ;)
<OneM_Industries> How do I set up raid 1 in ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> !raid OneM_Industries
<Bashing-om> raid | OneM_Industries
<Bashing-om> !raid | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<OneM_Industries> Hm, this looks fun.
<OneM_Industries> How hard do you think this will be? Could a beginner do it?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: bad idea :)
<daftykins> especially if you intend to have the OS installed to the RAID volume
<checkItOut> surgy sleep 30s
<daftykins> i would say no no no no no
<OneM_Industries> Bother.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, I will just use this as a backup drive.
<tgm4883> checkItOut: I think you're a bit behind
<OneM_Industries> Oooh...I hate working on running boxes...
<OneM_Industries> Especially when they are mine...
<cliluw> How do I use "kill" to kill a bash job that I see in "jobs"?
<surgy> yo
<tgm4883> surgy: !
<surgy> tgm4883, still didnt work even with delay
<tgm4883> cliluw: kill <PID>
<surgy> Unable to connect to X server
<surgy> Unable to connect to X server
<surgy> Unable to connect to X server
<tgm4883> surgy: did you sleep for 30 seconds or 3000 seconds
<surgy> tgm4883, but if i run the script from the terminal it works...
<daftykins> surgy: please don't paste here in future.
<teward> how can i refresh the ssh-agent and get it to recognize my ssh key and cache passcodes/etc
<jamesd> cliluw: jobs -l   # get pid  then kill it
<tgm4883> surgy: can you pastebin your script?
<surgy> tgm4883, http://www.pasteall.org/60430
<OneM_Industries> Odd, I cannot see the new drive.
<OneM_Industries> I have run lsblk.
<cliluw> jamesd: That should come in handy. Thank you.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: from what, a live session? "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<tgm4883> surgy: you probably need to set display, something like "DISPLAY=:0"
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12066981/
<surgy> tgm4883, i dont understand? i dont have to set a display when i run the script in a terminal
<surgy> tgm4883, if i opened a terminal right now and ran the script it would run with 0 errors
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: is the new one the 2TB /dev/sdc ? what do you want to do with it, mount it as backup then?
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: "sudo blkid | pastebinit"
<surgy> tgm4883, can i make crontab actually run the script after 30 seconds? instead of running the script first or would that make a difference?
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12066986/
<tgm4883> surgy: that wouldn't make a difference
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: that doesn't look right...
<daftykins> oh 'cause it's not partitioned
<daftykins> <--- idiot
<OneM_Industries> Oh....
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: so use gparted to create an ext4 partition on it first
<OneM_Industries> That would do it.
<daftykins> :) we both had the same mistake
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> Also, oddly enough, this drive was cheaper at best buy than newegg.
<OneM_Industries> By around $50.
<reverser> wow
<surgy> tgm4883, i dont understand why im getting these errors..... should i make the delay longer?
<reverser> no u should not
<tgm4883> surgy: how long does it take you to boot?
<OneM_Industries> Gparted cannot see /dev/sdc
<surgy> tgm4883, are we counting from grub? or from when the first "kubuntu" logo shows?
<tgm4883> from grub
<surgy> maybe 30 ish seconds
<tgm4883> surgy: are you running Unity?
<surgy> tgm4883, kde
<surgy> tgm4883, kubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> surgy: how many users are on this system, just you?
<surgy> tgm4883, just me and good ol sudo
<boze> my sony tv has bad edid. the xorg log says DFP-1 contradicts itself. I exported an edid from a windows box and set up the lines in xorg.conf with the nvidia utility nvidia-xconfig --custom-edid, but it doesn't seem to register :/
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas for the type of partition table I should use?
<tgm4883> surgy: I still think you need to set DISPLAY. Do this, switch to TTY1 (ctrl+alt+F1), login and try to run the script. You can get back to graphical land by doing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Halfwit> boze: Try turning it off until you're into the graphical client. After that, turn the televinios on, and go into nvidia-settings (Leave it off during boot, I had this same malfunction occur)
<Halfwit> boze: Television *
<daftykins> boze: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why
<boze> daftykins: thanks
<LambdaComplex> Televinios. Sounds Italian.
<boze> Halfwit: so, boot up with the tv off then turn it on?
<Halfwit> It is electrically transported assorted wines, clearly.
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: what kind of partition table do you think I should use?
<Halfwit> boze: It can't hurt to try .
<surgy> tgm4883, yeah i got the same error
<tgm4883> surgy: ok, now add "export DISPLAY=:0" before the first xinput line and try again
<surgy> tgm4883, i got the cannot conect to x server error in tty1
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: msdos
<daftykins> so MBR standard
<OneM_Industries> Ok....seems pretty outdated..
<surgy> tgm4883, is DISPLAY=:0 the correct screen ? i have two
<LambdaComplex> OneM_Industries: Generally MBR if you're doing BIOS booting and GPT if you're doing UEFI
<OneM_Industries> Nice nick.
<OneM_Industries> HL1 reference?
<Halfwit> LambdaComplex: ^
<tgm4883> surgy: probably
<LambdaComplex> OneM_Industries: Yep!
<OneM_Industries> Still can't see the drive.
<LambdaComplex> Most people guess I really like lambda calculus.
<surgy> tgm4883, worked in tty1 gonna check in a real reboot brb
<tats> Bashing-om, i'm back
<Halfwit> LambdaComplex: Or Haskell.
<OneM_Industries> Odd, I formatted the drive and put a partitioning table on it, and I still can't see it.
<surgy> tgm4883, same error
<Bashing-om> tats: L; here we go again then . show 'sudo apt-get install vlc ' .
<tgm4883> dang it
<surgy> tgm4883, worked in tty1 though
<LambdaComplex> Halfwit: I try to make a nerdy reference and all I get is out-nerded.
<tats> Bashing-om, here's the result of update + dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/S5Q4L3X4
<tgm4883> surgy: out of curiosity, lets add the script to your startup applications in KDE, rather than cron
<surgy> tgm4883, im gonna give it a 60 second delay along with the display thing
<Bashing-om> tats: http://pastebin.com/S5Q4L3X4 .
<tats> Bashing-om, install vlc yields same error as before
<surgy> tgm4883, and if that doesnt work ill try startup applications
<tgm4883> ok
<Halfwit> boze: Any successes?
<OneM_Industries> Got it!
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: huzzah, so now just add it to /etc/fstab of course
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<OneM_Industries> Fstab.d?
<boze> Halfwit: naw :( I'm looking at the log. I see the line where it reads the xorg.conf it says Option "CustomEDID" "GPU-0.DFP-2:/etc/X11/sony_edid.txt" but there doesn't seem to be any rejection messages
<boze> just kinda reads it and doesn't do anything with it
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: no /etc/fstab
<surgy> tgm4883, solved!
<daftykins> when i types it, i means it :D
<tgm4883> surgy: nice
<OneM_Industries> Got it, what next?
<surgy> tgm4883, thank you very very much!
<surgy> tgm4883, for the record i gave it a 60 second delay. it usually takes me a few minutes to get all of my graphics programs open and chat at ref images anyways
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you created a mount point of /media/somethinghere and put that whole UUID entry into /etc/fstab already?
<OneM_Industries> Uh.
<OneM_Industries> First time doing this, so hold on.
<daftykins> what did you mean by 'what next' then? what did you do with that file?
<boze> There are some interesting bits about the HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges O_o
<OneM_Industries> I opened the file, not sure what to do next.
<boze> I like to think i'm capable at these things, but er ma gerd. this is a toughy
<augusto> hi.  I
<OneM_Industries> Ok, made a file in /media/, now for /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> tats: Not a good solution, but presently all I know to do is install the correct library and hope the system rebuilds .
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: so you can see where your / and any other partitions get mounted? you need to cursor to the bottom of the file and add a new entry for the new disk. the beginning will read "UUID=blah" which you get from sudo blkid, then you fill out the rest. pastebinit /etc/fstab if you need a hand.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: folder, not file
<OneM_Industries> Folder, I mean.
<tats> Bashing-om, sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa=10.5.2-0ubuntu1
<augusto> hi.  I'm trying to recover the grub bootloader. I did update-grub and after grub-install /dev/sda but doesn't work. Always I get the grub rescue bootloader
<tats> Bashing-om, ?
<Halfwit> boze: Is this via the HDMI port, or are you plugging in to a VGA?
<Bashing-om> tats: Yeah. that looks like what I remember .
<boze> Halfwit: it's HDMI
<wileee> augusto, The sda install from a live?
 * surgy spreads peanut butter on a squirrel
<Halfwit> boze: Yeah. My Sony TV was older, but through either VGA or HDMI, I never did get satisfactory results.
<augusto> wileee, I installed from a live. Now, I'm using from the /dev/gpt10
<wileee> augusto, You install as legacy if a uefi windows model?
<boze> Halfwit: mines older too :p I'm on windows 7 for tv purposes cause windows media center, but I they discontinued that software
<augusto> uefi mode
<boze> Halfwit: try'n to quit the windows habit completely
<wileee> augusto, You don't put grub in the mbr on a uefi ubuntu install.
<Halfwit> boze: I did so long ago. I'm now the resident tech expert to help others, though. You never really are free.
<OneM_Industries> This look good, daftykins? UUID=51f9e54e-14d0-45b5-9128-0bb4fb6630f7 /media/william/HHDPART2  ext4
<augusto> ok.  how can i put grub in the mbr ? -> update-grub -> grub-install /dev/sda ?
<wileee> augusto, Hard to really tell what you have done. Start from the beginning with the install and what you've done, to the channel.
<uno1> alguien  de  españa???
<Halfwit> un poco
<augusto> hehehe. I did it several times
<tats> Bashing-om, what i don't get is that this will remove a lot of packages (including core ones like xserver-xorg) but it won't reinstall them. so should i take notes of the packages that will be removed in order to reinstall them after?
<boze> Halfwit: do you think buying a new TV would help or is ubuntu as an HTPC a non-starter?
<uno1> hola  Halfwit , te puedo  preguntar  algo???
<wileee> !es | uno1
<ubottu> uno1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> boze: lots of people use Ubuntu as a HTPC
<boze> Halfwit: I anticipate headaches trying to use myth tv + xbmc
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: show me the edited file in a pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Halfwit> boze: See, that's the thing though. XBMC through my Pi was flawless.
<boze> Halfwit: specifically scheduled tv recording
<Halfwit> boze: It's like you watch TheTex.
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12067220/
<Halfwit> TheTek
<uno1> gracias ,  :)   ubottu
<boze> Halfwit: idk that one
<Halfwit> boze: Just a YT channel.
<Bashing-om> tats: Will be a good idea, just in case we can not get to the log files , to take notes .
<tgm4883> boze: There is DVR software for Linux
<boze> tgm4883: myth tv?
<tgm4883> boze: yes
<Halfwit> Read up.
<boze> tgm4883:  thank you
<boze> tgm4883: I have edid woes to resolve :(
<tgm4883> boze: there's even a ubuntu distro for that (Mythbuntu)
<tgm4883> boze: can you not ignore the edid and manually configure it all?
<tats> Bashing-om, it's started. fingers crossed.
<boze> tgm4883: I've been trying, not with much luck. I like to find the problem when I'm debugging instead of trial and error and i'm clueless here
<boze> tgm4883: it's all greek
<modnaR> Hi. Just a general question: pkill -fe *eggdrop* would kill all processes matching that name, correct?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: one sec
<blendax> provided it's an exact match, yes
<Halfwit> boze: With what I was saying before, there was no EDID configuring on my side. I simply open nvidia-settings, and profit.
<augusto> join #debian
<augusto> ops
<augusto> hehe
<blendax> or maybe i didn't know about using * in pkill :)
<boze> Halfwit: maybe i should just get a new tv :P
<blendax> i always did something like : for i in $(pgrep -f eggdrop); do kill $i; done
<boze> i over paid though :( hard to part with it
<modnaR> blendax: So, if in "ps x" I see something like "./eggdrop botnick.conf" and if I use pkill -fe *eggdrop* this will kill all processes matching the name *eggdrop*?
<Halfwit> Cognitive dissonance
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: i'd recommend changing that capital letter name and using something more conventional like this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12067269/ - also note that ideally you tab between those values and not hit spaces like i did.
<tats> Bashing-om, done.
<blendax> i'm actually not sure if you can use wildcards w/ pkill..  checking the google
<blendax> the above snippet i posted will definitely get everything with 'eggdrop' in it
<modnaR> blendax: Cool, thank you.
<blendax> np
<OneM_Industries> Saved.
<Halfwit> boze: For instance, my sony is well capable of 1080p. It isn't, however, capable of doing so via VGA.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: so make sure that mount point exists, "sudo mkdir /media/william/backup" then type "sudo mount -a" - it should complete without errors.
<boze> Halfwit: I mean. I've been using this tv for years as an htpc in windows at 1080i. just no dice switching to ubuntu :(
<daftykins> boze: you just need to actually work on it rather than go on about it in here :)
<boze> daftykins: edid and modelines tinker tinker
<boze> daftykins: i'll stop ranting, i've been at this for weeks though :p
<daftykins> boze: i suspect your approach isn't quite right, or your modelines are bad. i've often heard of people taking an EDID from Windows and it failing to be useful
<daftykins> try generating one from scratch
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you got a result on the above? i'd really like to dip out and get some food if so...
<OneM_Industries> Yep, go ahead.
<daftykins> cool, won't be long regardless
<tats> Bashing-om, looks like it solved it? sudo apt-get install vlc --simulate: http://pastebin.com/fHGzqZUT
<OneM_Industries> If I was keeping you from food, sorry!
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: nah more i am keeping me from food :D once mounted check your permissions with "ls -al /media/william/ | pastebinit" and share the link here
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12067293/
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok so to finish up, you need to change it so it's writeable by your user (i.e. your user can write to that path) "sudo chown -R william: /media/william/backup" (where 'william' is your username and 'backup' or 'backups' is the path you mounted it to, i can't tell from there
<daftykins> )
<surgy> hi
<surgy> tgm4883, hello :)
<OneM_Industries> Thank you so much!
<OneM_Industries> It works!
<surgy> tgm4883, now that kubuntu is running exactly the way i want it to I would like to make a disk image of exactly how i have everything set up. including drivers and all of my settings. :) how do i go about doing this?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: np :)
<OneM_Industries> So, now to figure out how to schedule regular backups...
<OneM_Industries> To the Google!
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daftykins> ^_^
<Bashing-om> tats: Had to see what my dogs had treed. look'n at your http://pastebin.com/fHGzqZUT .
<Halfwit> Bashing-om: Dinner?
<Bashing-om> Halfwit: Not this time . What ever it was got away .
<xxdkxx> OneM try using rsync
<Bashing-om> tats: Hey, looks good to me .. pull the trigger and let the mayhem commence .
<tats> Bashing-om, ok started install of vlc
<tats> Bashing-om, i will also try to reinstall important packages that were uninstalled by our previous forced reinstall. i have made simulations to reinstall the stuff that was removed. some of them i couldn't reinstall but the crux of them should work. this simulation passes: http://pastebin.com/xi1FHncs
<tats> Bashing-om, hurray!!! vlc is back and running! running install of http://pastebin.com/xi1FHncs
<Bashing-om> !yay | tats
<ubottu> tats: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bashing-om> tats: Once we are up .. turn on the PPAs ONE at a time, running 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' before and after EACH one .
<tats> Bashing-om, i think i *might* be more careful from now on concerning ppas...
<tats> Bashing-om, are there some general advices (aside from "don't install ppas!!!")?
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
<liu> qq,咋么用不了啊
<Bashing-om> tats: Have a need, check the software repository 1st for an application, when you do install from a PPA check what is installed and look for conflicts. PPAs in and of it's self is a great thing IF you trust the source .
<Bashing-om> tats: Might be a good thing now to look and see what the package manager considers prphaned ' sudo apt-get -s autoremove ' .
<Bashing-om> orphaned *
<tats> Bashing-om, good. it's still installing. i'll autoremove after.
<Bashing-om> tats: Yeah, await that 'til we are sure the system is stable .
<tats> Bashing-om, thanks a lot for your help by the way, i would never have done it without you :) and in the process learned a few things about the package system
<tats> Bashing-om++
<Ben64> autoremove can remove things you want though
<Bashing-om> Ben64: tats ^^ yeah .. why it is the simulate, look before we pull that trigger .
<tats> Bashing-om, ok reinstalling all those things will take time though, still waiting for it to finish. i will simulate autoremove then.
<Bashing-om> tats: You can learn a lot about the system getting familiar with dpkg : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<shovel_b1ss> how do i pirate games on linux
<Ben64> shovel_b1ss: thats not allowed on this channel or this network
<wileee> !pirate
<Bashing-om> tats: After the current installs complete . Before else need to make sure the system is stable .
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
<daftykins> {qwerty}: could you disable that away script in this channel please?
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone.  question:  i recently installed ubuntu lts 14.04 on my laptop.  i was following some guide on 10 things you should do after installing ubuntu 14.04; and somehow my gnome-terminal got set at version 3.10.2... i'm pretty sure that this was not the version that came with 14.04; because i can't seem to set the background image of the terminal to something.  how do i get back the original gnome-terminal?
<daftykins> !info gnome-terminal trusty
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 105 kB, installed size 719 kB
<arooni-mobile> so my gnome-terminal is behind the times
<daftykins> no ahead...
<daftykins> 3.10 > 3.6
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: "apt-cache policy gnome-terminal | pastebinit"
<popey> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal=3.6.2-0ubuntu1
<popey> that'll force the version, but you'll get a newer next time you update if you have a ppa enabled (which daftykins' command will tell us)
<daftykins> a late popey!
<daftykins> travels? :)
<popey> indeed
<popey> hah
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12067630/
<popey> purge dem ppas!
<arooni-mobile>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/towolf/transparent-gnome-terminal/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages  ;; thats what i should elminiate
<arooni-mobile> i gatehr
<arooni-mobile> * gather
<daftykins> so essentially that random site you followed had you did some nasty things to your lovely install
<popey> hah
<arooni-mobile> i'm not a perfect man
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: you probably need some fear put into you about the dangers of PPAs :)
<arooni-mobile> so i removed the offending ppas
<arooni-mobile> so now i just sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal ?
<daftykins> you should really have kept them on and used...
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<arooni-mobile> well i'm trying to take initiative
<arooni-mobile> so i removed them via software sources
<arooni-mobile> so should i put them back and then purge them after?
<daftykins> should work
<wileee> using ppa's are like underwater cave diving, you always have a return rope
<arooni-mobile> how do i get the ppa line;  if i have a URL http://ppa.launchpad.net/towolf/transparent-gnome-terminal/ubuntu/
<daftykins> how did it have you add that one?
<arooni-mobile> i guess i have to walk my steps back on this one
<arooni-mobile> followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/605986/how-can-i-upgrade-gnome-terminal-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<arooni-mobile> will now follow again so i can undo
<daftykins> sounds good
<arooni-mobile> if this is how gnome-temrinal progresses in the future, count me out;  i liked the background image feature
<raytion> what are u talking about
<daftykins> raytion: this is a support channel, for asking ubuntu support questions.
<daftykins> either ask a question of your own, or chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arooni-mobile> where do a list of ppas get written to ?  /etc/apt/sources.list doesnt seem to have all of them?
<Ben64> inside sources.list.d/
<raytion> other Folder
<daftykins> though the ones in ^ are likely the ones you could remove with ppapurge
<Bashing-om> arooni-mobile: A quicky ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<arooni-mobile> oh suck;  the gnome-3-staging thing looks nasty to remove now
<raytion> 1652~ so many people here.
<arooni-mobile> drats : PPA to be removed: gnome3-team gnome3-staging / Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3-staging
<arooni-mobile> so does that me i fubared my ubuntu install?
<wileee> arooni-mobile, That ppa is a de upgrade of the gnome shell
<arooni-mobile> i failed at life
<wileee> unstable at that I believe
<arooni-mobile> i didnt realize ppas were so nasty
<arooni-mobile> i enabled it in software sources; ran a sudo apt-get update
<arooni-mobile> and that doesnt seem to work
<wileee> arooni-mobile, You have to know how to fix the issues they may make, none are really supported here, your on your own installing them.
<arooni-mobile> well i will be way more careful
<arooni-mobile> yay fixed it!  i'll be way more careful going forward of adding random ppas
<wileee> arooni-mobile, Many are easy to deal with, however a full desktop upgrade is not a good idea, I have 8 or 10 I use always, simple small additions I can fix.
<daftykins> sometimes it might be the only way to get something, but you have to bear in mind all must be removed before doing upgrades, for example
<Bashing-om> arooni-mobile: Look on the bright side, breaking the system, you learn the system putting the pieces back together .
<arooni-mobile> how is version 3.10 > 3.6?  i would think that 3.6 > 3.10
<daftykins> ten is greater than six
<arooni-mobile> ahhh
<arooni-mobile> i thought it was version 3.1.0
<wileee> darn algebra
<daftykins> i tripped up on that kinda thing just the other day, it can be confusing
<daftykins> well there'd be a period there . if it were :)
<arooni-mobile> well thats confusing.  i think it should go 3.6,3.7,3.8,3.9.4.0
<arooni-mobile> not a 3.10
<daftykins> welcome to FOSS
<arooni-mobile> well i have no idea why they ripped out the desktop background feature in gnome-terminal i liked it
<arooni-mobile> i mean you can select an image for the background of your terminal.  i like having an image of stars from the Hubble telescope
<arooni-mobile> seems like a regression to me
<raytion> black is good
<arooni-mobile> wouldnt you rather see stars?
<arooni-mobile> if youre using the terminal all day
<daftykins> that's more a chat topic from both of you really - #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<arooni-mobile> k.  back to work; thanks folks
<raytion> desktop background is stars
<daftykins> raytion: either ask a support question or move on please.
<arkore> can someone help me upgrade ubuntu 13.10?  apt-get update is throwing a ton of 404s for saucy security updates and backports repositories
<Flannel> arkore: That's because 13.10 is EOL, so the repositories have been archived and moved.  Here's a link that'll tell you what you need to do to upgrade
<Flannel> !eol | arkore
<ubottu> arkore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tats> Bashing-om, ok the install has completed.
<raytion> change the sources.list
<raytion> ?
<tats> Bashing-om, what to do to keep safe before the autoremove?
<stevecam> hey, can anyone tell me how well vt-D support is working on the most recent version of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> tats: If it were me, I would p;ay with the system insure all my devices work and all my aps function . Then reboot and repeat that all works . Once back up get redirect the output of autoremove -s to a file .. inspect the file to see what it will remove .
<Bashing-om> play*
<arkore> thx Flannel.
<arkore> i've chosen to not upgrade, and do fresh install instead.  but, i dont know what safest way to do it without screwing up my dual boot setup.
<wileee> arkore, What is the other install?
<arkore> windows
<wileee> arkore, Windows what and is it a UEFI?
<arkore> windows 7 x64, and i dont think its UEFI.  its grub menu?
<wileee> arkore, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<owenharlow> join
<owenharlow> hey guys
<owenharlow> sup
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> owenharlow: hi, please see above ^
<owenharlow> Hi
<arkore> wileee, http://pastebin.com/JY09wj0m
<artemmikheev> join
<tats> Bashing-om, will do.
<artemmikheev> hi
<owenharlow> sup artem
<artemmikheev> bruh
<artemmikheev> sup feg
<arooni-mobile> has anyone got radiotray working on ubuntu 14.04?  keep running into: lxml.etree.XMLSyntaxError: Start tag expected, '<' not found, line 1, column 1 ... when trying to install it;  i tried from the official reps and ppas
<wileee> arkore, You can just boot the live and choose the something else option 'manual install' and use the partition you have, the ext 4
<arkore> wileee, i see.  ok, thx.  :)
<wileee> arkore, mount is /
<wileee> arkore, I believe some just install over it, to save some settings, others here should confirm if this is wise, or a remake, of that partition in the gui is better
<tats> Bashing-om, strangely enough thumbnails have disappeared from the dashboard for one thing
<Bashing-om> tats: 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' package manager in a happy state ?
<tats> Bashing-om, looks like it. it just says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" with a list of packages
<Bashing-om> tats: K; I guess, bite on the bullet .. and reboot .
<tats> Bashing-om, shutdown -r now
<tats> Bashing-om, everything looks fine
<Bashing-om> tats: K' sudo apt-get -s autoremove > ~/checkit ' . See what all will be removed .
<tats> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/wwpV6Bby
<Pinkamena_D> Looking to use an egpu, but support topics seem scarce, so I am guessing not much has been developed (understandably). Does anyoneknow a good location to kind of understand the way xorg works? I am a programmer but new to some X concepts.
<daftykins> "egpu" ?
<Bashing-om> tats: I see nothing that scares me . But looks like you will have to rebuild your development environment .
<Pinkamena_D> graphics card on the peicx1 bus on a laptop.
<tats> Bashing-om, that, i can deal with...
<Bashing-om> tats: Pull the trigger .
<Pinkamena_D> Currently, drivers are not the issue. I can always see the cards on lspci no matter the manufacturer. However the vard is not used.
<Pinkamena_D> card*
<daftykins> oh you mean an external card
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<daftykins> i think real world implementations of that are still very thin on the ground
<daftykins> there was a Sony laptop a couple of years back with a proprietary (shock - Sony) interface, but essentially thunderbolt i think
<Pinkamena_D> I think it should be possible to switch between cards. I can get one card working by installing drivers but this messes up the build in one.
<Pinkamena_D> I just need to script something.
<Pinkamena_D> usually I am pointed to manual modifications of xorg.conf
<daftykins> i would think all you need to do is... yeah enter both PCI bus IDs and not use one
<Pinkamena_D> I am just a noob at it, so I mess aroung adding stuff and usually just crash the desktop, which Is why I was looking for a good education example.
<nimbiotics> I have an Ubuntu 14.04LTS VBox. After accessing it via ssh with Putty I cannot login to its GUI anymore. After typing my user name . I enter my passwords, it clears the screen and then goes back to the login screen. I can still access my VBox via ssh with Putty, but I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to fix this? TIA!
<tats> Bashing-om, all good
<daftykins> did you SSH in with putty and try running something like 'startx' ? :)
<tats> thanks again Bashing-om
<nimbiotics> yes
<daftykins> hehe, nailed it
<nimbiotics> hehehe
<nimbiotics> any way to fix this
<daftykins> nimbiotics: SSH in and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" - if there's anything in your home dir that's sensitive, edit it before sharing the link
<Bashing-om> tats: Outstanding. We do good work .
<nimbiotics> daftykins: working on it
<tats> Bashing-om :)
<nimbiotics> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12068312/
<daftykins> nimbiotics: yep some stuff is owned by root now, as your user (so username@hostname in PuTTY there) run "sudo chown -R nimbiotics: /home/nimbiotics/"
<daftykins> now login should work
<Bashing-om> tats: :)) yeah, going to go smoke on that good job completed, and call it a night .
<nimbiotics> daftykins: thanks
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> nimbiotics: also as you learnt the hard way, you can't launch GUI programs from say, a Windows host - unless you use something like cygwin or Xming
<nimbiotics> daftykins: understood, thank you very  uch'
<daftykins> :)
<tats> Bashing-om, gonna drink to that. cheers.
<Pinkamena_D> I am sad that I missed whatever this epic exchange was that you two had.
<daftykins> you can always scroll up
<Pinkamena_D> I joined like 15 mins ago.
<Pinkamena_D> =P
<daftykins> oh you mean the other two
<tsimonq2> Hey, I was doing some research and I came across this Wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs. The release notes links are off, as 14.10 is now unsupported. I just want to continue with my research and I had my IRC client up, so I just wanted to tell someone else so they can fix it. Have a nice day! :)
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: thank you. Thanks to your help, I know have a full backup of all my data in progress.
<daftykins> yay \o/
<OneM_Industries> And it is also acting as a disk exerciser.
<somsip> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OneM_Industries> Now if a drive fails, I will (hopefully) not loose anything.
<daftykins> all these cookies are gonna get me fat
<OneM_Industries> I even have auto backup set for every night.
<daftykins> remember a backup is only a backup if you test it and it works :D
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<OneM_Industries> I remember the 3 backup commandments.
<nimbiotics> daftykins: I could login, but I get some errors and Unity does not seem to be working properly. Any way to fix this?
<daftykins> nimbiotics: i can't see the errors from here
<daftykins> tsimonq2: it's a wiki page so you could edit yourself too :)
<OneM_Industries> #1: users lie when they say they have a backup.
<OneM_Industries> #2: backup to at least two locations.
<OneM_Industries> #3: Test those backups.
<maxlee> what is even
<tsimonq2> daftykins: I am too lazy right now :P it is 10:45PM and I just want to read...poor excuse but I just wanted to delegate :P
<daftykins> we mostly get help seekers after the event ;)
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<maxlee> what is going on
<cfhowlett> and they want instant answers - HAH
<maxlee> someone told me freenode is exploding
<nimbiotics> daftykins: how can I see the messages?
<cfhowlett> maxlee, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions
<Pinkamena_D> lol
<daftykins> nimbiotics: maybe log out and back in
<maxlee> sorry
<maxlee> wrong channel
<jmadero> anyone use document viewer (pdf viewer)?
<cfhowlett> jmadero, state the issue
<jmadero> I get permission denied errors when I try to create a folder within the document viewer save as dialog
<jmadero> I definitely have permissions - I can create folders no problem within nemo, nautilus, or even LibreOffice
<cfhowlett> jmadero, who created the .pdf?
<cfhowlett> you or someone else?  cause it COULD be locked.
<jmadero> cfhowlett: I can save the pdf fine
<jmadero> it's only when I click on the "create folder" button that I get issues
<nimbiotics> daftykins: I did have to log in and out acouple of times, Im not getting any error messages, but Unity is not behaving properly. Yet I can use my machine. I'll try to fix those things some other time THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<cfhowlett> jmadero, got it.  just can't create a folder to put it in.
<jmadero> exactly
<cfhowlett> jmadero, don't know what to tell you other than WFM
<jmadero> okay that's what I was hoping to get ;) just that it's my environment and not a bug
<cfhowlett> jmadero, I'd suspect the environment.
<jmadero> cfhowlett: weird thing is, happened for quite awhile, on several fresh installs
<jmadero> only thing I keep is my home folder - so maybe the configuration folder....need to track it down
<jmadero> oh - well that's interesting, I can create a folder within my home folder
<jmadero> I just can't on my /data partition.....
<daftykins> jmadero: ls -al /mount/point/you/can't/write/to/ | pastebinit
<daftykins> probably not owned by you?
<jmadero> daftykins: looks like I own it: drwxrwxr-x   8 joel joel           4096 Jun 16 22:11 Joel_Documents
<jmadero> says I own it
<jmadero> if I didn't own it, you'd think nemo and LibreOffice would toss out errors as well
<jmadero> I'll be back - need to go pick up my wife
<bov> Are there any Ubuntu focused trouble shooting guides for when the colormgr cannot detect any devices?
<tsimonq2> It would be awesome if in the Ubuntu Fridge calendars, there was a calendar that had the Ubuntu Release Schedule put into it. Then I could get notifications from Google Calendar :P...can I make this happen or do I have to talk to someone?
<jose> tsimonq2: I'm sorry about that, I must've missed on updating it. working on it now!
<jose> (the word 'fridge' highlights me ;) )
<tsimonq2> jose: For wily?
<wileee> tsimonq2, Hmm, a change just for you when this info has a place?
<jose> tsimonq2: yup!
<jose> wileee: he is actually right. I'm a Fridge admin and I'm in charge of that calendar
<jose> tsimonq2: would you please mind emailing me to jose@ubuntu.com so I don't miss it?
<wileee> fine if you want to, just seems redundant, myself I never read it, I have maybe twice in 8 years
<tsimonq2> jose I sent it
<jose> tsimonq2: cool, thanks!
<tsimonq2> wileee Well jeez, Google Calendar is a useful tool and it is not just for me, but it is for everyone else as well to enjoy. If the manager of the calendar is RIGHT HERE, then isn't it rude to say, "No, we don't need it"? http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<tsimonq2> Just saying :P
<wileee> thanks, needed a reason to practice eye rolling. ;)
<jose> hehe, it's fine
<jose> doesn't take much time so I'll tkae care of it today or tomorrow :)
<jose> tsimonq2, wileee: hope you both have a great day!
<tsimonq2> wileee: RUDE http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Maybejojo_> jose: can I get the Fridge releases emailed to me?
<wileee> your harrasing me whom is rude
 * cfhowlett closes the microwave door and sets the timer to "popcorn"        
<jose> Maybejojo_: unfortunately there's no way to get emailed. however, you can add the calendar to yours!
<wileee> already in ignore, all done
<Maybejojo_> jose: Yes thank you!
<tsimonq2> Maybejojo_:  jose Yes you can! Add it to your Google Calendar, then edit notifications and get notified :P
<tac> Does anyone know what to do to get Google Chrome to shut down proplery when you shutdown?
<cfhowlett> tac, wrong channel.  ask chrome
<tsimonq2> tac Close the window before you shut down...
<tac> My google-fu has only led me to non-solutions and solutions that don't actually work
<tac> tsimonq2: That's not really a solution
<tsimonq2> tac Try it
<somsip> tac: you mean when you restart it is says it's not been closed down properly?
<tac> somsip: yes. It looks like the OS kills the process not-so-gracefully when you issue a shutdown from Unity
<somsip> tac: prolly receiving a signal from the DE that it considers to be a dirty close. Check for bugs on upstream Chromium I would think
<cfhowlett> tac, sorry, bad advice.  I brain farted and thought you meant Chrome OS
<tac> And is there a distinction between Chrome and Chromium? Just judging by the name and icons, it makes me think it's a fork or a Ubutnu-specific (Linux-specific?) variant?
<wileee> open source specific
<somsip> tac: chromium is FOSS (AIUI) and chrome is google's branded fork
<tac> Gotcha
<LambdaComplex> tac: Although Chromium still has a ton of references to google ip addresses in its code
<somsip> tac: solution for v39 but looks like its v44 now http://superuser.com/questions/873381/how-can-i-disable-the-chromium-didn-t-shut-down-correctly-message-when-my-brow
<tac> This looks like it just forces Chromium to never report it having crashed.
<tac> hmm
<tac> I'll have to keep looking. Thanks for the help though.
<somsip> tac: yep - unless code has changed since then it looks like it's very tight on what it considers to be a dirty close. Which makes sense, but might not be what every user wants
<tac> It looks like one of the solutions I saw might do the trick, now that I realize the executable is named chromium-browser, not chrome
<tac> which is to edit /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<tac> I'm guessing that's just a place to put scripts that get run when interesting stuff happens to Unity?
<tac> or not, gdi
<emmanuel_erc> hello there everyone!
<tac> sweet. I think I resolved it
<emmanuel_erc> I am trying to do some data recovery and I am unsure if I was able to recover anything at all. Can I ask you guys some questions?
<cfhowlett> !recovery | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cfhowlett> emmanuel_erc, see above
<emmanuel_erc> Oh, well I clone the affected partition onto another drive to try and restore the data.
<emmanuel_erc> but I guess I could try that.
<mieayam> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fcuk> Fcuku
<Sorch> ...
<selalun> I used to not have a life, and then I found Ubuntu.
<Sorch> So, what does that mean?
<wileee> #ubuntu-confessions
<selalun> there are three aspects to it
<selalun> first there is se la lou
<cfhowlett> selalun, not here: #ubuntu-offtopic
<selalun> How do I secure my computer?
<Ad1_RN> selalun: in linux operating systems you are safe ;]
<Ad1_RN> you can configure your firewall anyway
<cfhowlett> selalun, absolute security = no internet and NO ONE expect you ever has access to your computer
<Ad1_RN> selalun: read about iptables ;)
<selalun> Photons are captured around my proximity.
<cfhowlett> selalun, that has nothing to do with this channel.  please stay on topic.
<selalun> Does my hardware have to be secure?
<hhh> Yup, you should have your keyboard and mouse locked tightly
<hhh> And keep away of your computer
<hhh> Or just stay away from this channel
<Ad1_RN> hhh: ++
<selalun> I'm sure there is overlap in engineering, with professions of Ubuntu programmers and things electrical, right?
<selalun> clever increment
<selalun> semantics
<rodney77> hello, I'm trying to upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 on a beaglebone. it used ports.ubuntu.com but this version is at end-of-life and repos don't work anymore
<cfhowlett> rodney77, BOTH are end of life.
<Ad1_RN> selalun: yeah, turn off your computer, else the NSA will hack your motherboard xd
<selalun> Too late for that
<rodney77> cfhowlett, I know, but I'm trying to piggy back off 13.10 to get me up to 14.04
<rodney77> my understanding is that I can't upgrade straight to 14.04
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere selalun
<cfhowlett> rodney77, why not just install 14.04 directly?  (never used beaglebone)
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | rodney77 this is the EOLUpgrade path
<ubottu> rodney77 this is the EOLUpgrade path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ad1_RN> selalun: they are hacking by electrical wiring
<bazhang> cut it out Ad1_RN
<atralheaven_> I've never upgraded! I always install fresh, with a separate home partition settings of programs will be kept
<rodney77> thanks cfhowlett. in these instructions, it says to use these repos in sources.list: old-releases.ubuntu.com rather than archive.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> rodney77, that is correct.
<atralheaven_> Hi guys, I'm looking for an IRC channel that I can ask my questions about bash scripting, do anyone know any channel?
<Ad1_RN> atralheaven_: #bash
<cfhowlett> !bash | atralheaven_ strangely enough ...
<ubottu> atralheaven_ strangely enough ...: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> #bash
<rodney77> however, my beaglebone uses ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ [version] main universe multiverse
<bazhang> #bash atralheaven_
<cfhowlett> rodney77, can that not be changed??
<atralheaven_> Thank you!
<rodney77> well it can, cfhowlett, but I'm assuming ports is something very specific
<rodney77> like it's ubuntu, ported to rasberry pi, or beaglebone, etc
<rodney77> I don't know for sure, but my question is whether I can change this to old-releases without it breaking my installation
<cfhowlett> rodney77, suggestion: backup your current /etc/apt/sources.list        edit the new list per the eoupgrade wiki and test.  if it fails, restore your backup sources.list
<cfhowlett> rodney77, also: you should probably seek support from beaglebone community?
<rodney77> ok thanks, cfhowlett. I guess my fear was that it would actually break my installation, but I'll give it a try
<rodney77> thanks, I'll also ask the beaglebone community
<atralheaven_> I have a problem with my laptop brightness control, it doesn't change anything, and brightness is a little lower than maximum, I've solved it before by adding something to grub config file, but now its broken again and I can't find that line anymore, maybe grub has been updated and it has changed. so what can I do to solve that?
<sky__> hi
<atralheaven_> I think it was this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" acpi_backlight=vendor
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest61104> hello
<Guest61104> sup
<sky__> hello world
<Guest61104> hi
<cfhowlett> Guest61104, this is ubuntu support.  your question is ???
<wileee> atralheaven_, Did you do a release upgrade around this failure time?
<hhh> Asl pls
<atralheaven_> no
<Guest61104> Fuck U HHH
<cfhowlett> !ops | Guest61104
<ubottu> Guest61104: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Flannel> Guest61104: Please mind your language in here, thanks.
<wileee> one way to test a live
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Please be a little more forgiving with new folks.  Thanks.
<Guest61104> no
<Guest61104> no
<hhh> Guest61104: ure welcome. And fuck you too
<cfhowlett> Flannel, insults + profanity?  how much more patient would you suggest?
<cfhowlett> nevermind.
<wileee> atralheaven_, You have the correct line to modify the kernel, needs a update grub if that is the change and a reboot.
<Flannel> cfhowlett: I was speaking about before the insults and profanity.  Not the ops call.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, OK
<atralheaven_> the problem is that grub config file doesn't have this line anymore! it was for the past, and it worked that time
<wileee> atralheaven_, Ah, modify it from here gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> atralheaven_: check the command still works by appending it to your kernel parameters for a one-time boot, hold left shift before the disk is about to read and add the parameter once.
<daftykins> if it works, then you can edit the file as wileee says above ^
<wileee> +1 one time boot
<daftykins> wileee: ^5 :D
<Sick_Lad> hi
<wileee> better to be sure
<atralheaven_> you mean grub command line?
<Sick_Lad> hi
<Sick_Lad> hi
<Sick_Lad> hi
<Sick_Lad> hi
<Sick_Lad> hi
<Sick_Lad> hi
<daftykins> atralheaven_: not quite, the grub menu.
<cfhowlett> Sick_Lad, greetings.  what's is your ubuntu support question
<daftykins> Flannel: got another about to be re-enabled ^
<daftykins> ah ty
<atralheaven_> I will try and come back, thanks!
<BeerLover> Hey guys, I installed python 2.7.10 from a ppa and it works.... the only thing is now idle-python2.7 is not getting installed
<BeerLover> it gives the following error: ImportError: No module named _struct
<BeerLover> can't install it
<daftykins> contact your PPA maintainer.
<atralheaven_> im back, it worked! I will add acpi_backlight=vendor to grub conf file to keep that change every time I boot
<daftykins> atralheaven_: yay
<BeerLover> its this ppa:  ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<daftykins> yeah, PPAs aren't supported i'm afraid - so if you use one, you get support from its' maintainer now.
<wafflejock> BeerLover: any reason you need that particular version? I have 2.7.6 with no PPA on 14.04
<BeerLover> mostly security
<BeerLover> have a project which needs python 2.7.9
<BeerLover> but i upgraded it to 2.7.10
<BeerLover> wafflejock, any remedy?
<wafflejock> BeerLover: nope just wanted to make sure you weren't trying to hard :)
<wafflejock> BeerLover: you'll have to reach out to the package maintainer or build from source I think
<BeerLover> i tried building from source first
<BeerLover> but it wasn't installing
<BeerLover> so i used ppa
<daftykins> so - contact the maintainer
<wafflejock> BeerLover: you can get the build options that were used to build the latest version on Ubuntu that might be helpful so you know what flags were used, but otherwise as daftykins said
<BeerLover> useless OS this ubuntu
<BeerLover> still using 2.7.6
<daftykins> what version are you using?
<BeerLover> they should've provided the update
<BeerLover> 14.04.2
<daftykins> right, so that's not even up to date.
<BeerLover> daftykins, why?
<cfhowlett> BeerLover, eh?  current = 14.04.3   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wafflejock> BeerLover: 2.7.9 is in vivid http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/python
<daftykins> BeerLover: typical attitude of someone not getting their way, blame the OS :)
<wafflejock> that is a silly reaction really
<BeerLover> sorry
<BeerLover> i have 14.04.3
<BeerLover> no upgrades available
<wafflejock> BeerLover: if it's essential to have 2.7.9 you can upgrade to 15.04 but it's not an LTS release so you'll need to upgrade that till we get to 16.04 as newer versions are released (16.04 will be another LTS, 2016 April)
<UserUser> this is a stupid question but is there anyway to remove the amazon services from ubuntu?
<daftykins> yes, roughly a billion guides all over the internet
<UserUser> =P
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<UserUser> any good hardening guide you could suggest?
<bazhang> !apparmor | UserUser
<ubottu> UserUser: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<wafflejock> UserUser: not a guide but lynis a nice tool to give you some info on what to fix
<UserUser> and no, I have that set but still when running wireshark I see it outbound to a amazon server
<bazhang> UserUser, check out selinux as well
<UserUser> I kind of want to stick to ubuntu
<daftykins> selinux is a component not a distro...
<UserUser> sorry, im really new
<bazhang> UserUser, selinux is used With ubuntu
<bazhang> UserUser, apparmor and selinux are two things to get started on
<BeerLover> wafflejock, how can i upgrade from 14.04 lts to 15.04 without loosing anything?
<UserUser> ok, writing that down right now. anything else to read up on?
<bazhang> UserUser, those will take a bit of time to read up on first
<wafflejock> BeerLover: make a backup :) really though you can upgrade you just need to go into the software sources and enable upgrading to non lts... one sec I'm not using unity need to look it up
<daftykins> UserUser: how to search for lens packages which provide search results, e.g. "apt-cache search lens" and then how to manipulate those packages to perhaps remove your paranoia with regard to playing with wireshark
<wafflejock> BeerLover: see upgrade policy here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<wafflejock> BeerLover: it should basically be in the updater in a tab that you can enable upgrading for normal releases not just LTS
<dan2wik> I just set up a brand new server and install apache2 from apt-get and immediately got this error. I don't know how to fix it. http://apaste.info/DQo
<daftykins> dan2wik: that's not likely, the configs ship fine out of the box. so look at line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf as it says for an error...
<m0r0n> Hello. My laptop is having an issue where when I open from suspend, the welcome screen loads. If I log into a previous session the screen goes black. If I login to a guest session everything is fine. I'm using an nvidia card using ppa drivers and I'm in Xubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> but only from suspend? all cold boots and logins are fine?
<m0r0n> Yup
<daftykins> which PPA? xorg-edgers?
<m0r0n> One second. I'll look it up
<dan2wik> daftykins: it looks like standard config
<daftykins> dan2wik: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<daftykins> see what version you're using, nvidia-###
<dan2wik> wrong person
<daftykins> oh yeah
<daftykins> 8am and no sleep does that to a person
<m0r0n> daftykins, I have both edgers and swat
<dan2wik> daftykins: I feel like it might be an environment issue
<daftykins> dan2wik: well your errors are pretty obvious, so either you have no experience with apache or you need to do some reading - or both :)
<daftykins> environment? how?
<dan2wik> it looks like the config is referencing something outside the config.
<daftykins> m0r0n: ugh. well that's an immensely bad move in the first instance. what's your hardware? optimus laptop?
<dan2wik> the error is gone now :\
<m0r0n> daftykins, Quadro NVS3100M
<daftykins> oy, so not even a standard card
<daftykins> m0r0n: purge your drivers, purge your PPAs and get back to stock. then install one of the nvidia drivers on there, such as nvidia-346
<daftykins> but check 'lspci' for whether this is an intel+nvidia hybrid setup
<m0r0n> Okay I'll try. I have two laptops running so I'll let you know if I run into any hiccups
<daftykins> i'm assuming you're on 14.04+
<dan2wik> daftykins: turns out I was talking to apache wrong.
<daftykins> dan2wik: how-so? you said it was the default config
<daftykins> so you'd barely met apache!
<x4w3> Good morning.
<dan2wik> daftykins: I was using "sudo apache2 restart" instead of "sudo service apache2 restart"
<daftykins> ah har
<dan2wik> Now to start my adventures in apache2
<daftykins> one of its' other faves is having an FQDN configured
<atralheaven_> Is there any way to set backspace key behavior in file manager to act like windows file manager? and I think it should be set as default, I have a reason for it, when a user goes to a directory, lets say ~/Pictures and then goes to a subdirectory of it, like ~/Pictures/Wallpapers,  and then wants to come back to Pictures folder, backspace does it, and also when a user goes to completely different directory, and wants to comeback where he was before
<idle48182> what is the difference between window managers?
<somsip> idle48182: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<UserUser> so have another question, on 12.04 I am useing system monitor and looking at my file system. It shows that I have 150gb free but only 132gb available.
<UserUser> is there a reason why I have more free disk space vs what I can use?
<m0r0n> daftykins, From what I can tell there's only one GPU, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069192/
<m0r0n> How can I confirm I purged everything and I'm back to default?
<dan2wik> UserUser: some of that free space is used for filesystem things like where files are located and their names.
<circus> unity sucks
<FATZOMBI> wot?
<circus> unity desktop is so sloowww
<FATZOMBI> works grt 4 me
<FATZOMBI> hi
<somsip> FATZOMBI: do you have a support question?
<m0r0n> To " install one of the nvidia drivers on there, such as nvidia-346" does using the Additional Drivers tab in Software & Updates work?
<daftykins> m0r0n: ideally i'd like to see an "lspci" first on a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m0r0n> daftykins, From what I can tell there's only one GPU, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069192/
<bazhang> m0r0n, did you ppa-purge the multiple PPA drivers for that single card
<daftykins> m0r0n: yep looks clean, worth double checking what bazhang just asked though
<m0r0n> bazhang, I removed them using the Software & Updates>Other Software (Remove button)
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> m0r0n: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<m0r0n> daftykins, It's empty
<daftykins> hmm, might be ok then - run a "sudo apt-get update" then "apt-cache policy nvidia-346" and ensure it's coming from the ubuntu repos
<m0r0n> daftykins, Under additional drivers 340.76 is the latest and when I run that command using 340.76 it says it's coming from the ca.archives.ubuntu.xxxxxx
<ObrienDave> canadian archive
<m0r0n> Yup
<daftykins> ok that'll do
<m0r0n> Restarting and checking if the problem persists
<m0r0n> Yup, still an issue
<vinnyx> hi
<daftykins> m0r0n: which ubuntu version again?
<m0r0n> Xubuntu 14.04
<m0r0n> Specifically 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> hmm, odd you see no 346
<daftykins> wonder if it's your odd card
<daftykins> tried nouveau?
<m0r0n> Yup. I tried all 5 options, same issue
<m0r0n> My laptop with the same distro, NVS 5400M, is running 352.30 without a snag
<m0r0n> The NVS 3100M is giving me problems
<daftykins> guess it's a problem card
<daftykins> does xfce even use lightdm o0
<m0r0n> I believe so
<m0r0n> Last time I used "startx" and told #Xubuntu the facepalmed and told me to use lightdm
<daftykins> yeah, don't use startx ever :>
<m0r0n> See the odd thing is, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/10de%3A0a6c/ , says it should be fine
<daftykins> i don't believe in any of that
<poutine> Thanks Obama
<dupingping> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/GNU_002fLinux.html
<dupingping> It shows me, With linux GRUB uses 32-bit protocol. Some BIOS services like APM or EDD aren’t available with this protocol. In this case you need to use linux16
<dupingping> why linux command does not support EDD?
<daftykins> that'd be a good question for ##linux if it affects the kernel as a whole
<zanzibizarre> Well if it isn't bazhang
<zanzibizarre> Looky looky looky
<Flannel> zanzibizarre: Please help keep this channel on-topic.  Thanks.
<zanzibizarre> :-P
<h80s> hi bazhang <3
<zanzibizarre> :)
<h80s> I just joined Ubunut, and I would like to install something. I want to surf the web and want to install firefox. How do I do that?
<OerHeks> h80s, by not trolling :-D
<zanzibizarre> Legit question
 * badbodh slaps zanzibizarre h80s 
<badbodh> shoo
<h80s> I don't get it. I don't know how to install firefox.
<somsip> h80s: sudo apt-get install firefox
<h80s> Do you do sudo pacman -S firefox?
<somsip> h80s: that's for Arch.
<OerHeks> ...
<h80s> oh. thanks.
<h80s> oh ok
<zanzibizarre> Bodh, why must u hurt me
 * badbodh slaps h82or8 with bigger trout
 * zanzibizarre dances
<somsip> !ops | silliness
<ubottu> silliness: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> blacknred0: don't need that sort of thing please
<somsip> ikonia: k
<ikonia> somsip: not you
<somsip> ikonia: I know - just ack'ing you were here
<ikonia> ahh
<holler_> hello, I am using docker and I did "apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install -y python-psycopg2"
<h80s> I did sudo apt-get install firefox, but it says says that it is already installed. How can I run it after that?
<holler_> however it says it cant find a package candidate
<somsip> !find psycop
<ubottu> Found: python-psycopg2, python-psycopg2-dbg, python-psycopg2-doc, python3-psycopg2, python3-psycopg2-dbg
<holler_> is using apt-get clean somehow affecting my later apt-get install?
<somsip> holler_: check the sources on the docker image maybe?
<holler_> somsip: http://dpaste.com/0VSF91A
<somsip> holler_: python 3.4 probably needs python3-psycopg2
<somsip> holler_: not that it should really matter for apt-get but...
<holler_> true
<m0r0n> How can I search up what process turned lightdm off? I have an issue where users who are logged in (have a session) get a black screen after returning from a suspend. The login greeting page still comes up fine though
<phpcoder> hello everybody i have a strange problem with my 15.04 ubuntu
<zanzibizarre> phpcoder, cool name
<daftykins> m0r0n: the greeter is still the lightdm session
<phpcoder> sometime it lost my preferences for keyboards ....
<phpcoder> *keyboard
<phpcoder> i must do sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<phpcoder> (use the default) and it works again
<phpcoder> whY?!
<FATZOMBI> whats the commandline for upgrading 14.04 to 14.10
<phpcoder> zanzibizarre, :D
<m0r0n> daftykins, Arghhhhhh. This is bugging me. It doesn't sound like a driver issue but something that Ubuntu is doing
<zanzibizarre> phpcoders, first question from me is going to be. do you use vagrant?
<somsip> FATZOMBI: 14.10 is no longer supported
<daftykins> m0r0n: out of interest, create a new user - then repeat the test with it?
<FATZOMBI> so how i am going to be upgraded to 15
<FATZOMBI> ?
<m0r0n> I'll try that. Also when I boot it goes to tty1 for about 2-3s then goes to tty7(with gui) not sure why
<phpcoder> zanzibizarre, yes previously but not at the moment
<daftykins> FATZOMBI: still do-able, but you'll have to go to 14.10 using old-releases
<badbodh> FATZOMBI, apt-get dist-upgrade
<phpcoder> but i still have it installed
<somsip> FATZOMBI: upgrading from LTS to non-LTS might not be a good idea.
<daftykins> m0r0n: just slow
<FATZOMBI> hmm
<h80s> so, after I mount my windows partition with sudo ntfs-3g, what is the compatibility between files since there are different line endings and what now?
<badbodh> does 14.10 server work anymore ? if not FATZOMBI will need a fresh install
<FATZOMBI> okay
<FATZOMBI> ty
<somsip> !14.10 | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<m0r0n> daftykins, same thing
<h80s> does cowsay come pre-installed with ubnutu?
<daftykins> m0r0n: what about if you now switch to TTY1 then back to 7?
<zanzibizarre> Mounting partitions, you animal you!
<h80s> cowsay "people don't like to answer my questions"
<zanzibizarre> That's because they're so damn complex
<h80s> wat? lol
<m0r0n> daftykins, no dice
<jordie> 这里有说中文的吗？
<somsip> !zh | jordie
<ubottu> jordie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daftykins> well that's me out of ideas
<terminal_echo> hey, can we please not kick people for nothing
<terminal_echo> it makes us fucking ignorant fucks
<terminal_echo> thanks
<cfhowlett> !ops | terminal_echo profanity & trolling
<ubottu> terminal_echo profanity & trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<badbodh> daftykins, what's in your soup ?
<Messi> hey, can we please not kick people for nothing? It makes us fucking ignorant fucks. Thanks.
<m0r0n> The worst part about this is the laptop with issues is my dads. I'm trying to push Linux on people, but he won't want to deal with having to log off on a laptop before a suspend
<zanzibizarre> lol wtf
<zanzibizarre> <3
<cfhowlett> !ops | messi _echo profanity & trolling IP ban requested
<ubottu> messi _echo profanity & trolling IP ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<daftykins> m0r0n: this is why we don't push things on others
<daftykins> m0r0n: any BIOS updates available? that's all i've got.
<m0r0n> ummm maybe. I'll take a look
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, as I understand it, after waking from suspend, the screen stays blank?
<badbodh> m0r0n, daftykins what's your story love ?
<daftykins> badbodh: ask a support question or leave.
<badbodh> some g-cards don't play well with suspend
<Zombyrad> badbodh, my thoughts too
<m0r0n> No I get the greeting, if I login to a user who has a session running the screen goes blank. However if it's a fresh session it will go in normally
<h80s_> Can we please stop kicking people for nothing? It makes us fucking ignorant fucks. Thanks
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, that's a curious one. Might be a lightdm and/or DE session bug
<m0r0n> BIOS is up-to-date
<badbodh> m0r0n, have you checked dmesg ?
<badbodh> run "dmesg|pastebinit" in terminal. share link.
<m0r0n> badbodh, not yet. What should I be looking for?
<uh80s> what's this I hear. You guys going bananas?
<m0r0n> Zombyrad, What's DE stand for?
<m0r0n> What does*
<daftykins> desktop environment
<badbodh> m0r0n, just run the command, it will produce a pastebin link. share that link here, others will take a look
<daftykins> i.e. xfce, KDE, unity...
<Zombyrad> If you're running default ubuntu, it should be unity
<m0r0n> Should I run it in TTy1 after the 'bug' occurs or will a fresh boot be fine
<daftykins> has to be once it happened
<daftykins> immediately
<m0r0n> Here she is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069502/
<daftykins> no clues to my eyes
<m0r0n> Maybe I should install Ubuntu and see if that changes anything
<badbodh> m0r0n, is your problem reproducible? suspend-resume fails everytime ?
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, is the session still blanked? Could you switch to TTY1 and issue a 'killall gnome-screensaver' and see if that fixes the blank screen on tty7?
<m0r0n> badbodh, suspend-resume-login(previously logged in)  --- 3rd step is where it fails
<Zombyrad> Might be gnome-screensaver not clearing properly after session resume
<m0r0n> and yes it's reproducible
<daftykins> does xfce use gnome-screensaver o0
<badbodh> m0r0n, so you do get a screen after resume ? that's one good news
<Zombyrad> Ah. it's xfce, figured regular ubuntu
<m0r0n> I get the greeting when I open my lid, enter my password, then it blanks
<m0r0n> Zombyrad, I'll try that now
<badbodh> i agree with zomby here. if you got any screensavers, disable/uninstall them. that'll clear the playing field a bit.
<cfhowlett>  daftykins xfce does NOT use gnome screensaver
<daftykins> cfhowlett: ah, that was my guess
<daftykins> ty
<badbodh> got xscreensavers ?
<cfhowlett> in fact, the "default", xscreensaver, is known to conflict with lightlocker/lightdm and is recommended for deletion.
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, are you running regular ubuntu or xubuntu? we're a bit unclear on what desktop environment you're using
<badbodh> <m0r0n> Xubuntu 14.04 <- Zombyrad
<SpaghettiCat> Hello, dose anybody know why all Ubuntu releases have a minor version of either ".04" or ".10"?
<daftykins> no we're not, it's above :P
<Zombyrad> Ah, missed that
<daftykins> SpaghettiCat: the month they release in
<daftykins> April and October is when new things cometh - year.month = release
<SpaghettiCat> Ah nice, so they keep a really tight schedule then
<daftykins> yep
<badbodh> [13:50] <daftykins> badbodh: ask a support question or leave. <~ not everyone is here to 'ask' support questions. some of us join late, it's convenient if you repeat your story in short. like what's the issue, ubuntu version and what have you tried.
<daftykins> had a feeling the advice was pretty poor.
<badbodh> ikonia, [14:05] * You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by ikonia (bye cholby)) ?? i don't get it.
<Kali_Yuga> hello ubuntu guys is there a way to replace the "phonon-backend-gstreamer" with the "phonon-backend-vlc" in 14.04
<ikonia> badbodh: typo, my fault, sorry
<ikonia> badbodh: you got back before I managed to pm you - osrry
<badbodh> grrr
<ikonia> sorry
<Kali_Yuga> cuz in some players my video is blue?
<shingshang> anybody know if I can get a bootable ubuntu 15.04 USB image?
<shingshang> i.e just copy files to the USB and boot 15.04 from it
<cfhowlett> !kali | Kali_Yuga,
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<somsip> !persistent | shingshang
<ubottu> shingshang: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<badbodh> Kali_Yuga, phonon just gives you audio.
<daftykins> shingshang: you never copy files, you download the ISO then transfer the image to the flash drive.
<Kali_Yuga> I have ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> well k ubuntu
<daftykins> well i suppose you could copy if you're doing an EFI boot.
<cfhowlett> kala, kali is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<zanzibizarre> hi
<shingshang> daftykins, I see, so transfer the ISO image huh
<shingshang> but that's the info what I need, thanks
<Kali_Yuga> Kubuntu!! not Kali!
<daftykins> shingshang: what's your host OS?
<badbodh> Kali_Yuga, phonon just gives you audio. if you got sound issues, changing honon backend makes sense.
<Kali_Yuga> I was reading something different???
<shingshang> daftykins, ubuntu 14.04
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: blue video, do you happen to use an nvidia card?
<badbodh> your video problem is likely graphics problem.
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: with the proprietary driver?
<daftykins> shingshang: ok so you download the 15.04 ISO then you can use 'dd' in the terminal to throw the ISO on the drive
<ObrienDave> or unetbootin, yumi, pendrivelinux
<m0r0n> News! News! I have Light Locker (A screen saver type thing. Locks when the lid is closed). After disabling it, the laptop opens straight to where it was left off (no greeting). Everything is good there. Now I'll mess around with light lockers settings
<Kali_Yuga> yes I have the nvidia driver installed
<shingshang> daftykins, would the full instructions be somewhere in that LiveUsbPendrivePersistent wiki page?
<daftykins> m0r0n: :)
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, nice
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: open nvidia-settings,  there is a setting for (x)video colour correction
<daftykins> shingshang: don't know, that's to achieve something else.
<Kali_Yuga> proprietary driver yes! it doesn't happen on vlc though!
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: I don't have an nvidia machine at paw, but I know this problem. Hitting the  "reset hardware defaults" button there should help
<Fuchs> Yes, because it only happens to players that use a specific video output method. VLC, per default, uses something else
<Kali_Yuga> well i need the graphic driver for games you know...
<Fuchs> Yes, and I didn't say you should not use it
<Fuchs> please read what I say and do what I say. Unless you prefer to chat around instead of solving your problem. Fine with me, after all I am not the one having problems
<Kali_Yuga> dont work very good on the out of the box driver ... forgot the name
<m0r0n> So light-locker is the issue. Now I'll have to find that programs bugs or just find a new way to lock on suspend
<Kali_Yuga> ok I look there
<Zombyrad> you can remove light-locker and replace with gnome-screensaver (but that might pull in some gnome dependencies, anyone knows?)
<daftykins> Zombyrad: bad move.
<m0r0n> It looks like this is a common issue, their fix didn't work though. See http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<Zombyrad> yeah, figured, but xscreensaver is even worse :P
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, was browsing that bug report too
<daftykins> using a screensaver at all...
<Zombyrad> *I was
<Kali_Yuga> I don't see coulour correction :(((
<Zombyrad> i'ts not for screensaver, it's for the lock on suspend, for security
<Kali_Yuga> colour*
<badbodh> m0r0n, remove light locker as zomby suggested. no harm in trying xscreensaver once. it ain't pretty, but lock works.
<Zombyrad> daftykins, and what's wrong with a screensaver? I know it's kind of redundant for today's screens, but if it just blanks or turns off the screen, there's no issue afaik?
<badbodh> if it doesn';t work, you can always hatefully purge it.
<arek> welcome
<daftykins> screensavers have been stupid since their inception
<daftykins> my favourite has always been the display power button
<DalekSec> !info xscreensaver-bsod
<ubottu> Package xscreensaver-bsod does not exist in vivid
<Zombyrad> they were necessary for old CRT screens though, unless you turn it off every time :P
<badbodh> bsod is probably included in default set
<daftykins> yes, thus not necessary
<daftykins> power button = screensaver :)
<DalekSec> !info xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<ubottu> xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod (source: xscreensaver): BSOD screen saver module from XScreenSaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.30-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 141 kB, installed size 567 kB
<Kali_Yuga> You are talking about the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" correct ?
<Zombyrad> DalekSec, is that a screensaver that does what I think it does? :o
<daftykins> !who | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DalekSec> Zombyrad: It doesn't give you a BSOD, but displays a set of 'em yeah.
<badbodh> Kali_Yuga, just type in first few alphabets and press 'tab'
<Zombyrad> Awesome, I need that now :D
<DalekSec> Zombyrad: There's also a lcdscrub one, no idea if it actually does what it says on the can.
<Kali_Yuga> ja sorry i ment Fuchs
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: yes.
<Kali_Yuga> you said Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: open nvidia-settings,  there is a setting for (x)video colour correction
<Fuchs> or the likes, yes. As I pointed out, I don't have nvidia-settings at paw right now, as I am (unfortunately) sitting at an AMD machine
<Fuchs> it doesn't have a terrible lot of settings, worst case you can just go through it. The button your are looking for is  "reset to (hardware) defaults", that should be findable. Try that. Solved the issue with blue coloured video for me.
<Kali_Yuga> hmm cuz I sadly can't find a colour correction setting :(
<Zombyrad> Kali_Yuga, let me boot up my laptop, it has nvidia, I'll give you directions
<Kali_Yuga> Wow I would be unbelievable thankful
<daftykins> or you could google
<Kali_Yuga> i did
<badbodh> Kali_Yuga, Fuchs how about control center> color > add profile . is that relevant ?
<Fuchs> badbodh: no
<badbodh> ok
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: I can check for you in roughly 9 hours, but I guess until then you have found it ...
<Zombyrad> Open the Nvidia X server settings app and go to X screen 0
<Kali_Yuga> cuz blue inverted colours is sometimes annoying it doesn't happen on vlc... thats why I thought about the vlc-backend
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0&image=nvidia_8751_02_sml   this one and the one below.
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: well, you can obviously switch to vlc-backend, but that will only affect players using phonon. For the rest you still want to fix it
<michael_2015> hi
<michael_2015> :clear
<Kali_Yuga> Sorry i don't see that option in my driver settings :( it's probably different from card to card or driver to driver ??
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: are you using the nvidia driver?   cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<Zombyrad> Kali_Yuga, might be... Can you find an option in the left hand pane that says DFP-0 (or similar, usually the brand name of the screen)? Should be under the GPU section
<Kali_Yuga> wait I send you all a screen ok
<ablest1980> how do i apt-get firefox?
<ablest1980> sudo apt-get install firefox?
<badbodh> Kali_Yuga, you get the same issue on all video players? how does youtube work ?
<Kali_Yuga> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15707602
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: that's interesting
<daftykins> ablest1980: you most likely already have it.
<ablest1980> ok
<badbodh> ablest1980, yes. but if i recall firefox is pre-installed in ubuntu.
<ablest1980> just checking ty
<ablest1980> yes
<Kali_Yuga> can you direct me from there?
<daftykins> looks like an optimus setup
<ablest1980> i have it
<Kali_Yuga> there is nothing right
<ablest1980> XD
<daftykins> ablest1980: well holy-moly
<ablest1980> lol
<Fuchs> Kali_Yuga: that looks indeed like a bit missing, however, what ablest1980 wrote. You happen to have a notebook, with an intel card in it, too?
<Zombyrad> Kali_Yuga, yeah, seems like the option where the color correction stuff should be isn't there
<Fuchs> if yes: I think that one is responsible for the output, so maybe you have to check their settings
<m0r0n> daftykins, badbodh , Zombyrad ty for your patients. I'll try to figure out a lock later today. It's 5AM and I need to sleep.
<daftykins> Fuchs: that was me ;_;
<ablest1980> i have amd ati notebook
<Kali_Yuga> shit
<Fuchs> daftykins: err, sorry :(
<Fuchs> daftykins: you both have the same colour, my bad
<Zombyrad> m0r0n, no problem, glad to be of help!
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: inappropriate language here
 * Fuchs hands daftykins a tasty cookie
<daftykins> woohoo cookie \o/
<daftykins> yep i'm gonna be fat with all these cookies
 * badbodh snatches the cookie and runs
<ablest1980> oatmeal cookies hehe
<badbodh> nom-nom...blurghhh...raisins! in a cookie!
<ablest1980> kidding XD
<Zombyrad> Does intel have a gui app for settings on Linux? I've always had pure nvidia setups...
<daftykins> not that i know of, Zombyrad
<badbodh> you guys use 'inxi' ? gives a lot of info for troubleshooting
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: "lspci | pastebinit" please
<Kali_Yuga> do what ok 1 sec pls
<daftykins> badbodh: built in tools are more useful.
<Kali_Yuga> not installed wait
<daftykins> often we're helping new users.
<badbodh> inxi is just a frontend. try it sometime, it's in repos. mint channel guys use it a lot. graphics network audio all in one.
<Kali_Yuga> ok i could have done that differently but ok here my system
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069668/
<Zombyrad> Yeah, that looks like it might be a Nvidia Optimus setup
<Kali_Yuga> for what was that important??
<x4w31> Kali_Yuga: lspci -k
<x4w31> ups im late :)
<Kali_Yuga> ya
<Kali_Yuga> ok what is an Nvidia Optimus now??
<daftykins> sure is, ivybridge and so forth
<daftykins> intel+nvidia hybrid graphics setup
<Zombyrad> Kali_Yuga, because in essence you have 2 video cards, an intel one and the nvidia one, crudely satted
<Zombyrad> *stated
<Kali_Yuga> I know i have both
<Kali_Yuga> which means D:
<Kali_Yuga> ?
<Zombyrad> Can you try optirun <your media player> and play a video and check if the colors are wrong still?
<Kali_Yuga> but i dont use the Intel one actually... it's a laptop by the way
<Ice_Strike> VNC view is really slugish remotely accessing to Ubuntu.. How to improve the speed?
<Kali_Yuga> i try what is opti something?
<Kali_Yuga> i mean opti sound good right
<wileee> optimus
<daftykins> optirun isn't even necessarily the implementation on there o0
<Kali_Yuga> optimal sound always good
<x4w3> Ice_Strike: vnc server options?
<daftykins> you're just making up words now :)
<Ice_Strike> x4w3 I am using that it come with Ubuntu.
<Ice_Strike> Desktop Sharing
<Guest79797> ii evah  can't booting iso file to Pendrive
<Guest79797> on version ubuntu 15.04 mate
<Guest79797> please help me
<Kali_Yuga> apt-get install bumblebee
<Kali_Yuga> ??
<daftykins> Guest79797: how did you make the drive?
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: no.
<Zombyrad> Eh, no, Kali_Yuga
<daftykins> bumblebee is the old outdated method
<Kali_Yuga> optirun
<Kali_Yuga> The program 'optirun' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Kali_Yuga> sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: don't do it.
<EriC^^> Kali_Yuga: listen to daftykins
<Kali_Yuga> ok
<Guest79797> i have pendrive with 16 gb
<x4w3> Kali_Yuga: xtightvncviewer is faster for slow vnc connections
<Guest79797> i open the creator and i can't put iso file
<Guest79797> i think about rufus
<daftykins> Guest79797: no need, use 'dd' from the terminal to put the ISO on the flash drive
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069732/
<Guest79797> how i can install rufus?
<eejhaykyaw> hey
<Guest79797> who have a teamviewer?
<Guest79797> please help me with this.
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: hmm you have two conflicting nvidia drivers installed, interesting
<x4w3> Ice_Strike: xtightvncviewer -compresslevel 9 yourremotepc
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: also, "dpkg -l | grep bumble | pastebinit"
<Guest79797> but i fucked up my ubuntu, please repair all of my version
<Guest79797> i can't install packages because it's broken.
<x4w3> Ice_Strike: compresslevel9 is low quality
<Kali_Yuga> really games are working great!
<Kali_Yuga> ??
<daftykins> Guest79797: that language isn't appropriate here.
<Kali_Yuga> dpkg -l | grep bumble | pastebinit
<Kali_Yuga> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<daftykins> Guest79797: 'dd' came with it, it won't need installing.
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: good stuff, that's what we wanted to see.
<Kali_Yuga> xD what?
<Guest79797> i can't unrar files .rar, after open the wine I can't open file .exe
<Guest79797> i can't play on metin2
<daftykins> Guest79797: you're hopping between tasks, either you want to make up a flash drive or you don't
<daftykins> don't start talking about wine
<Kali_Yuga> get playonlinux Guest79797
<Guest79797> Kali from poland?
<Kali_Yuga> no us sorry
<Kali_Yuga> ok daftykins what now? why are they conflicting?
<Guest79797> I oppened port of server minecraft 25565 ? After I reset my PC and i can't join on my server.
<jokowi-asu> Guest79797, could you restart your brain? It seems hot.
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: eh it's probably fine. no idea on your original issue, whatever it was - colours or what not
<daftykins> Guest79797: like i said, either you want a bootable flash drive made up or not - asking the channel 5 questions at once is just going to get you ignore
<Kali_Yuga> yes blue inverted colours in video xDD
<daftykins> d
<Guest79797> jokowi What do you mean?
<dan2wik> is there a way to make a user's ~ their / as well?
<EriC^^> dan2wik: you want cd ~ to be cd / ?
<dan2wik> EriC^^: I want / to be ~
<EriC^^> dan2wik: i think you want to chroot them to their home dir then
<SeerKan> @dan2wik only with jailshell probably
<dan2wik> EriC^^: if they do ls / , what will they see?
<EriC^^> nothing, they can't access anything outside their home dir
<dan2wik> but they can write to root?
<Guest79797> x
<EriC^^> no
<kolaman> i have created an upstart job but it doens't respawn @ all
<kolaman> here is the upstart script that i created (http://www.pastebin.ca/3102016) can someone please look into this what am i doing wrong
<kolaman> whenever the process is killed it doesn't respawn @all
<dan2wik> EriC^^: I mostly want this so that they can only modify files in their directory using winscp
<EriC^^> dan2wik: you can easily have them just chroot to their home with sftp i think
<dan2wik> yes, they will be using sftp
<Kali_Yuga> well it's alright i have a workaround
<dan2wik> EriC^^: I can find the relevant information on setting that up on google, thank you for your direction.
<EriC^^> no problem
<mehionline> Hello ! I'm computer engineering student in Iran and in my summer free times and weekends I'd like to contribute to open source projects, I don't know where to start and how? I really appreciate if any body guide me
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mehionline> especially contributing to ubuntu
<OerHeks> :-)
<haloha> Mehionline: can you code ware to launch nuclear missile in usa?
<EriC^^> O.o ?
<ghostinzshell> Does anyone experience dropping connections on Intel wireless adapters (e.g Intel 7625)?
<mehionline> tnx for the links @ubottu
<ghostinzshell> N only networks also don't seem to appear, only bgn networks.
<evidex> mehionline: Probably the best way is to look at open source projects you currently use, and see where you could help improve/fix them
<EriC^^> mehionline: there's a package called how-can-i-help which you can install and tells you which projects need what and how you can help with them
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install how-can-i-help
<evidex> EriC^^: Nice. Didn't know about that one.
<mehionline> how-can-i-help command give the following error :
<mehionline> /usr/bin/how-can-i-help:135:in `open': No such file or directory @ rb_sysopen - /home/mehionline/.cache/how-can-i-help/how-can-i-help.json.gz (Errno::ENOENT)
<mehionline> 	from /usr/bin/how-can-i-help:135:in `<main>'
<Fuchs> my guess would be that he is missing a file!
<mehionline> I think it just works for debian not ubuntu
<daftykins> or maybe ubuntu needs help with the "how can i help" prog
<daftykins> so meta
<EriC^^> mehionline: it used to work fine
<EriC^^> guess there's a bug in it
<EriC^^> as daftykins said you can report the bug :)
<mehionline> how can i report the bug? from launchpad?
<x4w3> para quitar un X-server con desintalar el lightdm o gdm me vale?
<OerHeks> mehionline, open terminal: ubuntu-bug how-can-i-help
<k1l> !es | x4w3
<ubottu> x4w3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<x4w3> sorry i want to paste in other channel, translating it, how do i desactivate x-server in linux? uninstalling gdm or lightdm is enough?
<EriC^^> x4w3: add text to the kernel line in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub
<k1l> x4w3: temporary deactivating? use text as boot parameter
<x4w3> definitive k1l EriC^^
<georgi> I'create encryption software and I can't to sell software.
<sdfswelp> anybody know what might be causing the issue with addons or some dropdown menus  getting stuck at "Loading" (with firefox)
<sdfswelp> georgi who is your target audience ?
<sdfswelp> storage ? cloud business ?
<georgi> storage
<atralheaven_> are flash or java disabled?
<georgi> no I'm create in c++
<atralheaven_> how can mention someone here?
<MonkeyDust> atralheaven_  type two characters of someone's name, then hit tab
<sdfswelp> thanks for the pointer it must be about either one
<georgi> How I can sell please tell me?
<MonkeyDust> georgi  wrong channel, this is for ubuntu support
<atralheaven_> sorry
<georgi> ok
<georgi> sorry
<sdfswelp> sorry
<atralheaven_> Im using pidgin, are you sure that it works here too? @MonkeyDust
<atralheaven_> MonkeyDust:  just for testing, I try to mention you
<atralheaven_> did it work?
<x4w3> pidgin run properly.
<MonkeyDust> atralheaven_  great, you did it
<atralheaven_> MonkeyDust: thank you! its better to use mentions
<atralheaven_> sdfswelp: check if firefox flash or java is disabled, it may cause problems like this
<georgi_> k
<georgi_> I'm create encryption software and How I can sell this software.
<sdfswelp> atralheaven_: I just noticed Firefox started blocking java update 45
<sdfswelp> any suggestions ? it seems its the latest ??
<k1l> georgi_: that is not an ubuntu support issue. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<atralheaven_> sdfswelp: do you have any addons that might be blocking java?
<sdfswelp> not really, just some themes
<sdfswelp> ubuntu modifications and atralheaven_ atralheaven_ unity stuff
<sdfswelp> oops sorry, tabspamd
<atralheaven_> sdfswelp: they wont block java. may you explain more? or if its possible, give me the page link so I can check myself
<sdfswelp> https://blocklist.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p964
<OerHeks> sdfswelp, Firefox does block that old java indeed > https://blocklist.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p964
<atralheaven_> "Java Plugin 8 update 45 (click-to-play), Linux has been blocked for your protection." I see that too
<OerHeks> current is Java 8 Update 51
<atralheaven_> maybe the addon has some problems
<k1l> atralheaven_: sdfswelp do you have all the latest updates installed?
<k1l> run: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<sdfswelp> I was about to ask about that because I just did distro and update & upgrade all of them
<atralheaven_> k1l: I think so, btw its not my probelm
<sdfswelp> and it's still at this update ?
<est31> hi, how can I see which packages changed on ubuntu wily 15.10?
<k1l> sdfswelp: please run my command to make sure its at the latest state.
<est31> I want to find out why the launchpad daily builds i maintain fail
<daftykins> est31: it's not released yet so chat in #ubuntu+1 please
<atralheaven_> it seems that this addon has some issues, and firefox has blocked it, maybe!
<OerHeks> sdfswelp, you will not get java updates if you installed it manually. see the !java factoid
<georgi> I'm create Encryption software and I want to sell software.
<k1l> est31: nearly all packages changed. gcc5 etc pp. see the logs why its failing
<OerHeks> atralheaven_, wrong, firefox blocks it as it is out of date.
<k1l> georgi: i already told you that this is not a marketplace. so now you are muted in here
<sdfswelp> allright.. could you help me fix this ? which package is preferred in ubuntu
<est31> k1l, the issue is they worked, since today 10 AM
<est31> 8:16 AM sorry
<k1l> est31: doesnt launchpad builder provide a log or error message?
<est31> yes
<sdfswelp> default-jre ?
<est31> i have a suspicion
<est31> but I want to confirm i
<est31> t
<est31> for it i need a list of updated packages
<k1l> est31: see packages.ubuntu.com
<est31> e.g. which packages were updated since yesterday
<k1l> est31: there is not "the list".
<atralheaven_> guys if I had a idea/suggestion for ubuntu, where can I tell developers about it?
<k1l> atralheaven_: ubuntu--devel-discuss mailinglist
<sdfswelp> fkkk... now I remember I needed oracle java for something. How do I even change back
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sdfswelp> yes openjdk I assume will solve theproblem
<sdfswelp> cheers
<atralheaven_> I've never worked with mailing lists :| I should learn what it is and how can I use it, I can't spend much time for it, can I just tell someone who is in developers group about it?
<daftykins> that's the way by the sounds :)
<atralheaven_> just simple ideas to make ubuntu better
<OerHeks> atralheaven_, that is how development works, not in an IRC channel, but typed out in a mailinglist.
<k1l> !mailinglists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<atralheaven_> thanks, you're right, I will check that out :)
<OerHeks> think globally/timezones/not all developers are hanging in an IRC channel.
<est31> well, minetest development happens mainly via irc
<est31> some projects do it via irc, some do it via mailing lists.
<est31> as long as it isnt walled garden like trello or so...
<onicrom> hey all, anyone else having weird problems in 15.04?  in firefox the browser will reduce zoom to 30%, in chrome if i have multiple tabs and i try to use a anything but the first (far left) tab it 'scrolls' automatically back to the first. in menu systems in other things like skype it automatically starts scrolling
<onicrom> i recently apt-get upgraded , wondering if anyone else has found thing
<onicrom> *this
<daftykins> sounds like something is rolling your mouse wheel
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<daftykins> mornin'
<MonkeyDust> onicrom  yes, sounds mouse related, not ubuntu related
<onicrom> that makes sense but my scroll wheel is not free rolling
<daftykins> right but things can go wrong
<daftykins> unplug it and use the browsers with the keyboard, see what happens
<daftykins> free option ^
<onicrom> lol
<daftykins> just for testing i mean, i'm deadly serious
<onicrom> whats the non-free ?
<onicrom> no i get it
<est31> can I somehow see the build log for yesterday?
<est31> launchpad
<daftykins> est31: as i told you earlier, #ubuntu+1 is the place for wily talk.
<MonkeyDust> onicrom  the non-free is Windows   (joke)
<daftykins> it's not out thus this is the wrong channel
<k1l> est31: try if someone in #launchpad   knowns
<onicrom> well i think youre right about the mouse, unplugging it may have helped but its a bit harder to reproduce without it :)
<onicrom> but yes it makes sense because i had the same problem in gnome-terminal with tabs too
 * onicrom tips his had to MonkeyDust and daftykins 
<daftykins> onicrom: what happened?
<onicrom> daftykins: nothing, which is good
<daftykins> onicrom: as in the behaviour went away when you unplugged the mouse?
<onicrom> daftykins: correct, but navigation is a bit slower so not entirely sure its reproducable
<onicrom> without the mouse
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<NetworkingPro> What exactly is the dmesg log
<NetworkingPro> ?
<daftykins> kernel messages
<daftykins> or daemon messages
<daftykins> onicrom: for what it's worth i had an issue with my mouse wheel going up the page as much as it would go down when i rolled it just down... took it apart and cleaned it up, found lots of gunk - all solved :)
<onicrom> NetworkingPro: man dmesg
<NetworkingPro> daftykins: thx
<NetworkingPro> onicrom: will do
<onicrom> daftykins: funny thing i was just thinking ive had this mouse for 4yrs now and use it at least 10hrs a day 7 days a week. im sure thats the case :)
<est31> k1l, thanks
<onicrom> also i am a big fan of dmesg -T
<onicrom> its about TTTTime that was added
<daftykins> XD
<onicrom> time for BACON and eggs
<onicrom> *droool*
<daftykins> one please
<onicrom> surething
<NetworkingPro> << Just had ham
<NetworkingPro> was pretty tasty.
<thalisson_> ##aws
<root____6> jj
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> trying to add a rule to network table with this: /sbin/ip route add 77.246.215.115/28 dev eth0 src 77.246.215.115   table in
<leeyaa> it returns invalid argument, any idea what am i doing wrong ?
 * onicrom hands daftykins some bacon
<leeyaa> i am pretty sure it used to work
<onicrom> ive never gotten used to the ip route
<onicrom> er ip command
<onicrom> the src thing is throwing me off from that command
<leeyaa> onicrom: what do you mean
<onicrom> it looks wrong
<Calvin_> fdaf
<leeyaa> onicrom: basically i need those two routes https://bpaste.net/show/fda62730696a
<abb0> i know this might sound stupid and if it does i apologize, but how stable is ubuntu mate?
<abb0> was thinkin of giving it a shot, looks nice as heck
<leeyaa> maybe skip the src ?
<onicrom> yes
<leeyaa> hm
<leeyaa> again
<leeyaa> something else is wrong
<onicrom> i would use route
<leeyaa> not sure how to add to table with just route
<onicrom> route add -net 77.246.215.115/28 gw 77.246.215.115
<daftykins> ^
<leeyaa> onicrom: i need both tables. using two isp uplinks
<leeyaa> btw /sbin/ip route add 77.246.215.115 dev eth0 src 77.246.215.115 works but i cant access the 115 ip from the outside
<onicrom> leeyaa: ah
<onicrom> that leads me to a problem i need to solve actually
<onicrom> im going to have 3 different interfaces (8021q tagged) i have one set as default route, but i need to ensure that the traffic goes back out the same interface it come sin on
<daftykins> possibly one for ##networking
<leeyaa> daftykins: i was refered from #networking to #ubuntu :D
<daftykins> right but you're not the person i'm talking to.
<leeyaa> oh sorry
<onicrom> leeyaa: what are you trying to do with your rule
<asteriskATmarmuD>  I can't remember where to add a user to the gosa admins. any idea?
<leeyaa> onicrom: to make the second upling available while im using default gw from first network upling
<leeyaa> both are using eth0 as network interface
<leeyaa> upling/uplink
<onicrom> the
<onicrom> 'src' is in the same subnet as your network
<onicrom> by default it would route out eth0 if thats the case
<leeyaa> onicrom: i used to have this but for some reason it stopped working # Make our box accessible on both interfaces # We must have the following lines in /etc/iproute2/rt_tables: # 20 bl # 21 in  #/sbin/ip route del table bl 2>/dev/null /sbin/ip route del table bl /sbin/ip route del table in #/sbin/ip route del table in 2>/dev/null  /sbin/ip route add 212.104.111.67/28 dev eth0 src 212.104.111.67 table bl /sbin/ip route add 77.246.215.1
<leeyaa> ah snap
<leeyaa> i mean this https://bpaste.net/show/8235a2460421
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  better use a pastebin
<leeyaa> MonkeyDust: yeah sorry
<leeyaa> onicrom: this used to be working until reboot
<MrPPS> eesh, upgraded from 14.10 -> 15.04, and since switching to systemd, userspace bootup time has increased to 3.5 minutes :/
<tyy> Congratulation
<leeyaa> MrPPS: welcome to systemd madness ;p
<MrPPS> haha
<daftykins> s/systemd/OS upgrade/
<mcphail> MrPPS: that would seem abnormal
<leeyaa> onicrom: any idea what i might be missing? :P
<onicrom> leeyaa: ive never using multiple routing tables in linux so im trying to wrap my head around thing
<onicrom> *this
<MrPPS> daftykins: I only say systemd because systemd-analyze blame suggests it's the systemd-udev-settle that's the longest
<MrPPS> and a lot of others have experienced the same thing related to systemd
<tyy> Never know about systemd - still stuck with old ubuntu server 7.x
<leeyaa> tyy: i has ubuntu 6, like 90 of em
<tyy> Lol
<onicrom> leeyaa: im googling and saw this syntax
<onicrom> ip route add table local local 10.10.20.64 dev eth0 proto kernel scope host src 10.10.20.67
<leeyaa> onicrom: what is src for
<leeyaa> and after local that ip, gw ?
<MonkeyDust> gw is gateway
<MonkeyDust> src is source
<leeyaa> MonkeyDust: i mean what is 10.10.20.64
<onicrom> leeyaa: i think 10.10.20.64 is where you put network
<onicrom> and change scope from host to net
<onicrom> ?
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  are you not familiar with ip addresses?
<onicrom>        SCOPE := [ host | link | global | NUMBER ]
<onicrom> maybe not
<leeyaa> sigh
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  surf to whatismyip.com and read  (don't show us, it's for you)
<leeyaa> MonkeyDust: i have no idea what are you talking about
<philip_> when installing ubuntu server is it good to use  lvm
<daftykins> depends if you want to use LVM, i never do - it's black magic to me.
<MonkeyDust> philip_  with LVM, you can more easily add, remove, resize partitions ... there's a learning curve tho, i only know the basics
<philip_> so its better to instal with lvm rather and just installing as root
<MonkeyDust> philip_  but also explore 'linux containers' lxc
<daftykins> it's only better if you know how and want to use it :P
<philip_> which is more preferred
<daftykins> read about it and then just pick one!
<mobile3> -bash: a2enmod: command not found  ?? Please anyone help !
<daftykins> i don't personally think it important to ever need to resize partitions post install
<MonkeyDust> philip_  if you don't know what it is and what it's for, don't use it
<TJ-> leeyaa: Although it ought not to matter, it is convention to specify the network by its base address, which is "212.104.111.64/28" instead of by one of the addresses within the CIDR as you have. It makes reading the tables easier
<philip_> i have no idea about lxc
<MonkeyDust> philip_  that's why i suggested to explore it... you have no idea about lvm either...
<leeyaa> TJ-: ill note that
<philip_> mostly wat i want to do is increase partition after adding additional harddisk when configured with RAID
<TJ-> philip_: Using LVM is a good approach, especially if you reserve some space for future allocations instead of allocating all space immediately
<leeyaa> btw im still scratching my head. i am reading this and it is supposed to work https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System
<leeyaa> however im still getting invalid argument
<TJ-> leeyaa: does /var/log/kern.log give any clues?
<leeyaa> TJ-: no thats all i get https://bpaste.net/show/f00cc09d640e
<philip_> am actually configuring hardware RAID , and added additional harddisk but trying to increase size
<TJ-> leeyaa: is there anything in those route tables alredy, when you issue the command? Also, what ip addresses are assigned to the interface at this point ("ip addr show dev eth0") ?
<TJ-> philip_: TRUE hardware RAID, or fakeRAID?
<leeyaa> TJ-: default routes should be in the tables and thease are the ips https://bpaste.net/show/87d2b5feb637
<leeyaa> TJ-: this is what i had as a script and it used to work https://bpaste.net/show/8235a2460421
<MonkeyDust> philip_  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<leeyaa> im sure im missing something weird
<philip_> what i want to do is, after adding additional harddisk i want it to take effect on the ubuntu server
<daftykins> that will never be auto
<philip_> by increasing the partition
<daftykins> that's a really bad idea, one disk would die and you may lose everything
<philip_> i have three harddisk(RAID 5 configured) added a new harddisk to increase the space which i have done.but now trying to increase the size on the ubuntu server using resize2fs but not workin
<daftykins> RAID5 provided by what? Linux mdadm?
<philip_> i configured hard ware RAID
<daftykins> then this is nothing to do with the OS
<daftykins> well, if you already increased the RAID volume properly and have all that done, just gparted could resize the partition
<daftykins> (maybe)
<daftykins> perhaps if you booted a live session of ubuntu desktop someone could help you assess the current situation
<philip_> my problem is how to resize because it is an ubuntu server not GUI
<daftykins> right but no matter what, you don't resize from the *running* system if it's not LVM
<daftykins> so you need to boot a live session of desktop.
<philip_> it is lvm
<TJ-> philip_: does the OS report the new hardware RAID device size?
<philip_> yes pls
<philip_> its not the resizing am having little issue with
<TJ-> philip_: how are you confirming the RAID device is now larger than it was - what command are you using, and what is its output ?
<philip_> using fdisk
<TJ-> philip_: right, so you have a larger disk, which has partitions on it, and in those partitions are file-systems. You can only use resize2fs the file-system, but to do that, the partition that contains the file-system needs to be enlarged first, *and* the kernel told to re-read the partition table, otherwise a reboot is required for the kernel to read the partition table again
<philip_> i used resize2fs but its not taking effect even after resizing it
<vjgty> excuse me!
<daftykins> philip_: pro tip would be to actually provide some evidence of this situation and not just words
<philip_> okay
<vjgty> i am looking for help with ubuntu
<foobarfoobarbar> hello
<foobarfoobarbar> How do I do this in bash? git commit -m 'pass | smth | like | this'
<vjgty> excuse me! could anyone show me how to contact help with ubuntu?
<daftykins> !ask | vjgty
<ubottu> vjgty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teward> vjgty: 'help' is ambiguous.  You should start by stating what your current problem is
<teward> or what you really need.
<vjgty> ok. my problem is that i am running Windows 10 and i downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and burned the ISO in the USB. after that I ran Wubi from the Windows explorer, and then restarted. I booted into the USB, but after a while, the login window appeared. I searched for help. I did everything I could. I entered the username 'ubuntu' and leave the password field blank. I also press Ctrl + Alt + F1 to create a new user name, and the problem still exists: there was a
<k1l> dont use wubi
<k1l> make a real install into own partitions. or if you want to test, then just boot the usb-live-system to test ubuntu.
<vjgty> k1l: could you show me how to install ubuntu into my own partitions?
<salikovpro> ololo?
<onicrom> leeyaa: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<vjgty> could anyone show me how to install ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS without using wubi?
<leeyaa> onicrom: thats with two interfaces
<leeyaa> im using one ;p
<leeyaa> second interface is for local network only
<vjgty> could anyone show me how to install ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS without using wubi?
<Mathisen> vjgty, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<onicrom> leeyaa: add another :)
<onicrom> leeyaa: vlan tags?
<leeyaa> onicrom: im supposed to do it with one
<leeyaa> and the funny part is it used to work
<onicrom> can you use 8021q
<leeyaa> 8021q ?
<onicrom> eth0.100 would be an interface using vlan 100
<onicrom> its a new 'device'
<onicrom> but uses the same wire
<vjgty> Mathisen: it is a mess now. there are both ubuntu and windows in my PC. and the boot with USB ended up with infinite circles of login screens
<leeyaa> onicrom: how do you configure that
<leeyaa> i used to do it on gentoo
<leeyaa> no idea how to make eth0.something on ubuntu
<onicrom> your switch needs to have the vlans setup
<onicrom> apt-get install vlan
<leeyaa> it doesnt ;p
<leeyaa> so out of the question
<onicrom> then edit /etc/network/interfaces and just define an interface eth0.###
<Mathisen> vjgty, if you just want to have ubuntu on your machine just boot from a dvd then and choose " Wipe the drive " then everything will be gone as long as you dont have multiple drives
<onicrom> well fix your switches :)
<Mathisen> vjgty, beware EVERYTHING will be lost
<leeyaa> onicrom: it used to work. i just need to find out whats wrong now
<vjgty> Mathisen: But the only thing I have now is my USB, i do not have a dvd
<Mathisen> vjgty, usb works fine
<vjgty> Mathisen: I burned the ISO into it
<Mathisen> vjgty, does not work like that... try this >> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<k1l_> vjgty: do you want windows and ubunut on it or just ubuntu?
<vjgty> Mathisen: can i install ubuntu on my hard drive using that tool?
<Mathisen> vjgty, it will create a usb that you can boot from, so yes
<vjgty> k1l: I want both windows and ubuntu
<k1l_> vjgty: ok. what OS are you using right now?
<vjgty> Mathisen :my USB has only 2GB
<vjgty> Mathisen: is that a problem?
<pi-> Forbidden: You don't have permission to access /brython_log.txt on this server.
<vjgty> k1l: i am using Windows 10 OS
<pi-> I've just done "sudo ln -s /home/pi/irclogs/freenode/#brython.log /home/pi/web/public_html/brython_log.txt" but http://pipad.org/brython_log.txt gives "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access /brython_log.txt on this server."
<k1l_> vjgty: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pi-> Sorry for the first line, IRC client bug
<Mathisen> vjgty, 2 GB should be enough
<k1l_> vjgty: see that howto. 2gb usb is fine.
<pi-> Can anyone tell me why this fails?
<vjgty> mathisen: can I use Rufus instead?
<vjgty> Mathisen: can I use Rufus instead?
<vjgty> k1l: can I use Rufus instead?
<Mathisen> vjgty, use whatever you feel is best for you
<Mathisen> vjgty, in the end its all the same
<vjgty> Mathisen: well, the fact is that I tried rufus and it got stuck ;-)
<Mathisen> vjgty, but do some reading first if you want to keep windows also so you dont go and delete the windows partition during the installtion
<leeyaa> sigh
<vjgty> Mathisen: thank you, I will try your method for the better
<vjgty> k1l: Thank you so much
<k1l_> vjgty: after you created the usb, shrink the windows partitions from inside windows to make space for the ubuntu installation.
<vjgty> k1l: how to shrink it?
<leeyaa> the damn second interface is working but i cant ping it
<leeyaa> i had this
<leeyaa> i hate this*
<vjgty> k1l_ how to shrink it?
<k1l_> vjgty: https://www.petri.com/shrink-system-partition-in-windows-7
<vjgty> k1l_: thank you so much!
<vjgty> bye guys!
<TJ-> leeyaa: have you run tcpdump on the interface to see what is arriving?
<leeyaa> TJ-: yeah iptables rules are messed up. ill figure it out
<jabba_> does the time btrfs-convert need to covert an ext4-fs to btrfs depend on the amount of files or filesizes?
<TJ-> jabba_: I would assume so, since I'd also asusme that unallocated blocks can be skipped over
<jabba_> TJ-, you would assume it depends on size?
<TJ-> jabba_: I would assume it depends on the number of allocated blocks in the source file-system... and the less free space in the source the more shuffling the conversion will have to do
<jabba_> damn... i guess converting a 12TB device (1TB free) will take ages... :(
<tyy> Lol
<TJ-> jabba_:  hope you've got a good back-ups and UPS running :)
<the_upgrade> What is a standard input stream?
<k1l_> the_upgrade: in what context?
<the_upgrade> I'm trying to understand how all these hyphenated commands work.
<the_upgrade> e.g., -p
<k1l_> the_upgrade: still need more context
<the_upgrade> Well I read that the hyphen is a command to "use the standard  input stream"
<Kartagis> the_upgrade: they are called parametres
<the_upgrade> I dont understand what that means
<k1l_> the_upgrade: "stream" got a lot of meanings in the IT. so if you cant even name the program/command where you read that word in the documentation i cant help you :/
<Kartagis> the_upgrade: standard input stream is (I think) the parametre you feed the application from command line
<TJ-> the_upgrade: every process initially is allocated 3 file-descriptors: 0 = stdin, 1 = stdout, 2 = stderr. stdin receives input (standard input)
<TJ-> the_upgrade: if you pipe processes together with something like "echo hello | grep hello" the shell connects stdout of "echo" to stdin of "grep"
<TJ-> the_upgrade: alternatively, some programs take "-" in place of a filename to indicate they should read from stdin rather than a file
<the_upgrade> Ok, so for example, if I enter this into the terminal: mysql -u root -p
<the_upgrade> What exactly am I doing?
<TJ-> the_upgrade: the mysql client is receiving 3 arguments, denoted by "-u", "root", and "-p" ... it interprets them according to its own usage rules, which you can view for most commands using the "--help", "-h" options or using the manual with "man <command>" as in "man mysql"
<TJ-> the_upgrade: according to "man mysql" ... "--user=user_name, -u user_name"
<the_upgrade> TJ: Very helpful answers, thank you.
<TJ-> the_upgrade: so there is a 'long' form "--user=" and a 'short' form "-u" that both mean the same thing, and expect the next argument in the list to be a user-name
<TJ-> the_upgrade: we often use the 'long' form to make a command easy to read, and the 'short' form when we're fed up of typing!
<the_upgrade> What are the double hyphens for? e.g. --help?
<maniacoDpr> hi
<TJ-> the_upgrade: notice in the man-age description of the options that all 'long' options are prefixed with "--" and 'short' options by "-"
<k1l_> the_upgrade: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11376/what-does-double-dash-mean-also-known-as-bare-double-dash
<TJ-> the_upgrade: that is the signal to the argument parser as to what type of argument to expect
<Mathisen> wow.... this must be the lecture of the month
<MoPac> Hi all. Since yesterday, I've been getting constant hangs/crashes in Firefox (after 40.0 update) on 15.04 x64.  I know it's likely an FF issue, but running it through gdb and getting traces has suggested that it has to do with something broken in threading / piping. I'm hoping someone here might have some technical insight that could help me understand better what's going on?
<MoPac> See https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1193855
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1193855 in Untriaged "Frequent hangs/crashes in due to apparent threading error (in Ubuntu 15.04, began with 40.0)" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gartral> hey all, I have a problem, after a botched intall attempt of 15.04 in UEFI-mode I wiped out my install and re-installed, but there seems to be a residule artifact on my drive's /boot/efi as seen here Password entry required for 'Please enter passphrase for disk WDC_WD3003FZEX-00Z4SA0 (cryptswap1) on none!' (PID 5882).
<gartral> hey all, I have a problem, after a botched intall attempt of 15.04 in UEFI-mode I wiped out my install and re-installed, but there seems to be a residule artifact on my drive's /boot/efi as seen here "Password entry required for 'Please enter passphrase for disk WDC_WD3003FZEX-00Z4SA0 (cryptswap1) on none!' (PID 5882)." (repost to fix punctuation)
<cfhowlett> gartral, that's not uefi, that's from encryption
<EriC^^> ^ +1
<gartral> cfhowlett: well, whatever, how do i fix it?
<EriC^^> start with your attitude
<TJ-> MoPac: "Corrupted shared library list" ... does "ldd" show anything out of the ordinary?
<cfhowlett> gartral, I assume you have encrypted the HDD?
<gartral> cfhowlett: no, i haven't, only my home folder, which is why i assumed this was uefi-related
<cfhowlett> gartral, I've found nothing but heartbreak with encryption, so I'm not the one to advise you.  sorry.
<gartral> cfhowlett: also see http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2015-08-1309-18-25.php
<TJ-> gartral: the previous system created an (encrypted) swap partition... right now there probably isn't one defined but when the LUKS header for the swap partition is seen it triggers cryptsetup, which reads "/etc/crypttab" to find out how to unlock it, finds no reference to that partition, and asks you for a key
<MoPac> TJ-: Not sure; is there an option I should run it with to check? I had done a bit of searching and was enlightened about the idea that it's probably a corrupted list of libraries rather than a list of corrupted libraries, but that's as far as I got ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30128220/finding-cause-of-corrupted-shared-library-error-qt5-c ). And I'm not sure if it's directly related or ot
<gartral> TJ-: how might I rectify this?
<TJ-> gartral: "sudo lsblk -f" might help identify which partition it is... then you can decide what is the best remedy - either zap the LUKS header, or ensure the new install uses the same partition and rewrites the key
<czwolf> Hello, how could i add (XFCE) context command for the folder "Search for" for each directory I rightclick, including subdirectories (Thunar).
<TJ-> MoPac: try "ldd -v /usr/lib/firefox/firefox"
<gartral> TJ-: the error specifically says the drive, which is my internal hdd, on "none", also... "marking GPT swap partition /dev/sda3 as no-auto, so that the encrypted swap partition cryptswap1 will be used..."
<MoPac> TJ-: Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071009/
<gartral> TJ-: how do i zap the luks header?
<TJ-> gartral: OK, so /dev/sda3 was/is discovered. Can you pastebin "/etc/fstab" and "/etc/crypttab" (the latteronly if it doesn't contain anything sensitive you've put there)
<czwolf> To be more specific - I want to execute a specific command in a given directory, the command will be gnome-search-tool. I want it to be run for a directory I right click in Thunar. I would like to get some context menu "Search for" there. Any ideas? Thank you.
<gartral> TJ-: certainly! fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071054/ and crypttab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071059/
<gartral> TJ-: oh.. now i see, my swap is still encrpyted >.< i guess the option in the installer "remove everything and install ubuntu" is slightly mis-leading
<TJ-> gartral: it's slightly more subtle than that. swap is encrypted with a key created each time the system boots from /dev/random
<vikram123> hey
<gartral> TJ-: did you see my screenshot?
<TJ-> gartral: in theory even after a reinstall this should work but..!  can you "pastebinit <(sudo lsblk -f)"
<gartral> TJ-: you reminded me i need to install pastebinit
<vikram123> gartral: hey
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071096/
<PornPirate> hey everyone
<PornPirate> So, I have a ruby process thats no closing files.. its spawning 100's of thousands of network files (lsof) very quickly.
<PornPirate> Any idea how to troubleshoot that?
<PornPirate> Im... lost
<cfhowlett> PornPirate, ask #ruby
<PornPirate> cfhowlett: nothing that I can do at the linux level to find out more?
<TJ-> gartral: right, I *think* it's trying to unlock /dev/sdb5 ... we need to prove that is indeed  WDC_WD3003FZEX
<TJ-> gartral: "pastebinit <(ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/  /dev/disk/by-uuid/ )"
<TJ-> MoPac: That ldd output looks correct, and is identical to mine (also got FF40 here)
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071125/
<MoPac> TJ-: Do you think my threading issue would be something worth asking devs of glibc about? I never know whether there's real involvement of that code since it's always referenced everywhere...
<TJ-> MoPac: I think you'd need some string evidence of a bug to interest them; pthreads always gets the blame :)
<TJ-> gartral: OK, so the issue is /dev/sda3 ... which according to 'lsblk' is a pure unencrypted swap, but apparently also may have a LUKS header. hang on whilst I test this
<MoPac> TJ-: I gather than libpthreads is developed just as part of glibc, right? It's not a separate project?
<gartral> TJ-: ty, take your time
<Voziv> Anyone know why a zip file would refuse to extract on my ubuntu server using unzip, but when I download it to my windows machine I can extract it without a problem?
<EriC^^> different compression maybe
<TJ-> gartral: OK, can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda3)"
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071158/
<TJ-> Voziv: run "file /path/to/file.zip" on it to see what zip version header the file has
<maniacoDpr> Hi. anyb0dy knows why i can not update the kubuntu repository? (with sudo). it says server not found O.o thanks
<k1l_> maniacoDpr: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<cfhowlett> maniacoDpr, what ubuntu number?
<Voziv> EriC^^: I should fill in a bit more info, we have a windows server that pushes zip files to a linux server to transfer some files. Smaller zips extract fine (< 6gb most of the time), but we have had a 20gb zip and a 14gb zip fail now. And the latest is a 5gb zip which is odd since we had a 6gb zip succeeed.
<Voziv> TJ-: b1489716-160f-4dc9-8d1e-c6c617004949.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<TJ-> gartral: Yes, that confirms it. sda3 was originally encrypted and now isn't, but has the LUKS header. Do "sudo swapoff /dev/sda3" to begin with
<gartral> TJ-: swap disabled
<maniacoDpr> ops.I mean ubuntu not kubuntu. and  i am not right now in front of my computer... but its the 14.0
<TJ-> Voziv: Well, unzip shouldn't have a problem with V2.0 so I'm not sure what is happening unless there's a password on 1 or more of the archive contents
<EriC^^> maniacoDpr: 14.10 utopic or 14.04 trusty lts?
<maniacoDpr> ok. i will ask again in a couple of hours :-) sorry
<TJ-> gartral: OK ... now I have to think carefully :)
<maniacoDpr> thx EriC^^
<gartral> Voziv: can you install dtrx on the server and try using that?
<Voziv> gartral: I used dtrx :), It uses "unzip -q <filename>"
<BlackSky> Hello, I would like to know if y'all know of a modern terminal emulator that will be able to support Ctrl+backspace
<Voziv> I just tried 7z e <filename> and it seems to be working which is great, but now I need to figure out why 7z can do it and unzip can't (or more specifically zip4j, as that's what's failing for us)
<TJ-> Voziv: possibly it was created with 7z which uses an algorithm that isn't in unzip
<Voziv> TJ-: It was created with zip4j, and other zips work fine which is what's baffling me
<Federico> hi
<TJ-> Voziv: On Windows, if 7z has been installed, it's DLL will likely be automatically triggered when that algorithm is found
<TJ-> Voziv: really? Hmmm, no idea then!
<Voziv> That said, I need to wait for this to fully extract
<gartral> Voziv: what does unzip -Z -h on that file return?
<protn> hey folks
<protn> for some reason i cant add russian in Ibus preferences
<protn> any ideas how to do it?
<Voziv> gartral: https://gist.github.com/lrobert/f78cef9aacbf481fac5e
<TJ-> gartral: still figuring it out... deciphering what /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions:do_swap ()    does
<evergreen> hi
<gartral> TJ-: ahhhaha! you're ftp client wasn't in binary mode when you transferred that file.. either that or something else mangled the file
<whytrytofly> anyone succesfully rinnin a pokerclient?
<evergreen> my multimedia keys [play/pause-next-prv-mute-volUP-volDOWN] not work please help me.
<whytrytofly> runnin
<whytrytofly> evergreen distro?
<gartral> TJ-: sorry
<evergreen> whytrytofly, ubuntu 15.04
<gartral> Voziv: ahhhaha! you're ftp client wasn't in binary mode when you transferred that file.. either that or something else mangled the file
<TJ-> gartral: :D
<Voziv> gartral: I assume that was meant for me. I don't get why 7z can still get through it though
<gartral> Voziv: because 7z will attempt to auto-recover
<Voziv> hmm
<Voziv> I suppose I can checksum to see
<TJ-> gartral: just to avoid any unnecessary hacking here, did this start happening after a reboot
<evergreen> whytrytofly, i think after home director change to chmod 775 this keys not work
<protn> managed
<protn> :D
<farciarz84> hi, I would like to extract all strings like  _TRL("Sample text") from my source files and convert them to -> Sample text. Any idea how?
<gartral> TJ-: good question, and I can't rightly answer that as i've rebooted several times, however I CAN confirm it happens several times during an apt-get update/upgrade
<TuquiTuqui> Hi. Is there an app that will allow me to upload text to pastebin quickly?
<TuquiTuqui> (or some other similar site)
<k1l_> !pastebinit | TuquiTuqui
<ubottu> TuquiTuqui: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<evergreen> whytrytofly,  a time remove .config/dconf/user
<evergreen> whytrytofly, but not true and work keys
<evergreen> my multimedia keys [play/pause-next-prv-mute-volUP-volDOWN] not work please help me.
<TuquiTuqui> does pastebinit only work with already created text files? can I not paste text into the terminal?
<k1l_> TuquiTuqui: you can pipe to pastbinit
<TJ-> gartral: Thing is, everything I've seen in your config is as it ought to be, so from boot the /dev/sa3 should be seen as a LUKS-encrypted partition by udev (which calls blkid to find out) which runs cryptsetup-udev which should create a new LUKS header using a new key from /dev/random, open it and put that device at /dev/mapper/cryptswap1, then do "mkswap /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" and "swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<Fuchs> TuquiTuqui:   foo | pastebinit     should paste the output of foo
<TuquiTuqui> k1l_: how?
<TuquiTuqui> oh ok let me try
<TuquiTuqui> Didn't work. How do I use the "foo" part?
<gartral> TJ-: if you want I'm fairly certain I can reliably walk you through the exact steps to reproduce it behavior
<TuquiTuqui> do I type "foo [whole lot of text here] | pastebin -b http://pastebin.org?
<auronandace> TuquiTuqui: pastebinit not pastebin
<TJ-> gartral: I'm researching why the package set-up of ecryptfs-utils is reporting the 'no-auto' thing - I can't find anything in the ecryptfs-utils files that writes that message, which suggests it is triggering something in yet another package
<TuquiTuqui> Typo. But I typed it well in terminal and got "sorry, you're trying to upload an empty file"
<Fuchs> TuquiTuqui: ah, you want to _type_ text
<gartral> TJ-: you want my swap's header to disect?
<Fuchs> TuquiTuqui: echo "Whatever text foo bar bla" | pastebinit
<Fuchs> TuquiTuqui: I thought you were trying to get the output of a program (I took foo as an example) to pastebin, that's a very common usecase
<TuquiTuqui> Fuchs: what about the ouput of a terminal command?
<TuquiTuqui> I mean, a terminal command that already finished
<Fuchs> TuquiTuqui: well, technically you could copy & paste that command and use echo
<TJ-> gartral: I don't think that will make a difference, unless there's something always overwriting  /dev/sda3 with a swap instead of using cryptswap1
<OerHeks> TuquiTuqui, something like:   df -h | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ircmaxell> I'm debating installing on my 7,2 macbook air. Everything works great on liveusb except for suspend (crashes when opening lid). I've yet to find stability info for 7,2, so a bit worried, any experience with it?
<cfhowlett> !mac | ircmaxell
<ubottu> ircmaxell: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mijk> hi, my wifi connection says "unmanaged"
<artiomjar> how to load grub menu during boot from other file?
<mijk> I can only connect if I hard code into /etc/network/interfaces
<ircmaxell> cfhowlett: I've looked on the documentation. The only info there is for 2014 hardware (6,2).
<TJ-> gartral: what does "sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sda3 && echo Yes || echo No" report?
<TuquiTuqui> When I tryi with "pastebin -b http://pastebin.com" I get "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<TuquiTuqui> "
<TuquiTuqui> *pastebinit
<gartral> TJ-: "No"
<EriC^^> gartral: what's in /etc/crypttab?
<gartral> EriC^^: cryptswap1 UUID=736dd4f1-8f93-492d-a401-0f6a1df10aac /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<TJ-> gartral: OK, so something has removed the LUKS header
<EriC^^> gartral: ok, remove that line
<TuquiTuqui> It does work with "paste.ubuntu.com". How do I make it work with pastebin.org?
<gartral> EriC^^: remove or comment out?
<TJ-> gartral: it doesn't explain how sda3 gets mounted as swap though - I suspect this is systemd's doing since it ignores /etc/fstab for thins kind of thing
<EriC^^> TJ-: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-cryptsetup@.service.html
<EriC^^> gartral: comment it out if you'd like or remove it since you won't be using the encrypted swap
<TJ-> EriC^^: removing that is not what is required; the issue is that systemd is making the original partition SWAP rather than doing the encryption first
<EriC^^> TJ-: but it says At early boot and when the system manager configuration is reloaded this /etc/crypttab is translated into systemd-cryptsetup@.service
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, and it indicates that "systemd-cryptsetup-generator" should be run to translate /etc/crypttab ... I bet that is the bit that is missing
<gartral> EriC^^: but i'd like to have my swap encrypted as gennerally I suspend or hibernate my computer instead of powering down
<MoPac> Noob gdb question: is there a way to load symbols from a different program to the one being run? I'm trying to backtrace a crash in Chrome, and I figure (maybe naively) that the chromium-browser-dbg file might work for it...
<TJ-> gartral: I think this is the key phrase "system manager configuration is reloaded"
<gartral> MoPac: never do that, chome and chromium have different symbol maps as they're compiled from different trees on different computers
<TJ-> MoPac: I doubt it, the offsets will all be incorrect even if the symbols are identical
<MoPac> Fair enough.
<mijk> hi, my wifi connection says "unmanaged" in 15.04, I can only connect by hard coding /etc/network/interfaces
<TuquiTuqui> When I type "echo "abc" | pastebinit -b http://paste.debian.net" it returns: http://paste.debian.net
<TJ-> gartral: I'm wondering if we simply make sda3 a LUKS device now that will cure it. As in "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sda3 --cipher=aes-xts-plain64 --offset=1024 --key-file=/dev/urandom --uuid=736dd4f1-8f93-492d-a401-0f6a1df10aac"
<ponig-hp> цц
<TJ-> gartral: then do "sudo update-initramfs -u" in case that is needed to trigger systemd's generator/configuration code
<gartral> TJ-: cryptsetup: Option --offset is supported only for open of plain and loopaes devices.
<TJ-> gartral: I wonder what created that /etc/crypttab then, since I took the options from what you pastebinned
<saurabh> Hi, I'm using 14.04.3 _x86_64.
<saurabh> I installed lamp server using tasksel
<saurabh> I want to install opencart.
<saurabh> I extracted the file in /var/www/
<saurabh> however, I don't know the ip address needed to access opencart in a browser
<gartral> TJ-: the installer
<TJ-> gartral: unless something major has changed I cannot imagine where that option came from though, it doesn't make sense for LUKS devices at all
<saurabh> I referred a tutorial on digital oceans, but I cannot make it work
<gartral> TJ-: it's likely because I had to reinstall because first time through I had enabled FDE by accident and forgot the password, so I reinstalled without FDE telling the installer to "wipe and start fresh"
<TJ-> gartral: I've used very sophisticated LUKs encryption configurations for years but I've not come across what you're seeing, in terms of the raw device not being LUKS even though the config files all match up and declare it to be used as encrypted
<philip_> how do u resize when using lvm
<gartral> philip_: expand or contract?
<TJ-> gartral: FDE shouldn't affect encrypted swap though
<TJ-> philip_: "lvextend'
<philip_> expand
<gartral> TJ-: what about the fact that the swap was partially encrypted by the fde?
<ilikeithard>  hi guys - I'm looking for an IT job in Nice/France, maybe some1 can share some pointers where should I start searching?
<mijk> Google.
<mijk> workopolis for France?
<mijk> moster.fr if it exists?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mijk> monster*
<monster> ha
<TJ-> I think somehow systemd is trying to unlock cryptswap1 just after cryptsetup has done luksFormat on it, but *before* "luksOpen" ... because as crypsetup knows it is for 'swap' no passphrase should be asked for
<mijk> red or blue shirt today?
<gartral> TJ-: I'll just disable encryption on it
<ilikeithard> ok
<TJ-> gartral: the LUKS header at the start of a raw device is the only way to recognise an encrypted device. systemd obviously must see such header and more-over it must read /etc/crypttab because it even tells you the device-mapper name for it (cryptswap1)
<TJ-> gartral: I think that will be quicker for now :)
<gartral> TJ-: just comment out what's in /etc/crypttab?
<philip_> will like to extend the harddisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071544/
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071544/
<TJ-> gartral: Yes, and the associated line /etc/fstab ... I think systemd will know enough to carry on making sda3 swap at reboot
<gartral> philip_: you aren't trying to do this on a running system, are you?
<philip_> i want to do this on a running system
<gartral> philip_: abort! never resize a live, running filesystem!
<MonkeyDust> philip_  you can't repair a car while you're driving
<TJ-> philip_: I suspect you may need "pvresize" first, before the VG will see the extra space
<TJ-> gartral: fiddlesticks! LVM is built for online reshape/resize!
<gartral> TJ-: the LVM container, yes... not the filsystems contained inside!
<philip_> it is still a test am doing ,so how can this be done
<TJ-> gartral: Yes... you never done "resize2fs /" ? I do it all the time
<n0rp3d> hey, i know it's not ubuntu related, butcou.d anybody tell me how to search for channels in irc?
<auronandace> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<EriC^^> !alis
<MonkeyDust> n0rp3d  type /msg alis list blah
<gartral> TJ-: every time I try, the fs breaks.. if you can't tell, i'm a magnet for breaking things that should "Just work"
<TJ-> philip_: Your issue is, /dev/sda is now 838 GiB after adding the additional disk to the hardware RAID-5,  but the original partition table only allocates ~560GB ...
<n0rp3d> thanks man
<philip_> TJ yes...so i want to increase the 560GB
<philip_> TJ_:yes...so i want to increase the 560GB
<Fjorgynn> good for you
<gartral> TJ-: wish me luck, going down for reboot
<philip_> TJ-:yes...so i want to increase the 560GB
<Fjorgynn> philip_: STOP repeating yourse¨lf
<TJ-> philip_: So, first you need to use 'gdisk' or 'parted' to add another partition to sda that uses up all that new free space. After you've done that, tell the kernel to re-read the partition table with "kpartx -a" or "partprobe", then you can add the new partition to the existing vg-root with "pvcreate /dev/sdaX" (X being the new partition), and then "vgextend vg-root /dev/sdX"
<TJ-> philip_: at that point the new space is available for 'lvextend'
<philip_> TJ- pls can you kindly give me a step be step command to do that...will really appreciate
<TJ-> philip_: I just did!
<gartral> TJ-: welp... now we've done it... swap's not loading automatically
<Abhijit> anyone using smplayer? i set it as default player. when i click on new songs they open with smplayer only if smplayer is not already running? how to solve it?
<TJ-> gartral: OK, so systemd logs then - it took over all this early-boot stuff
<philip_> since its an ubuntu server i cant use gdisk but rather parted( how will i use the parted command ).thank you
<gartral> TJ-: wait... wait... do you still have my pastbin of /etc/fstab?!
<TJ-> philip_: of course you can use gdisk - it is a command-line tool
<TJ-> gartral:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071054/
<linuxuz3r> is there kindle for ubuntu
<badbodh> Abhijit, you probably set it "enqueue in smplayer" press play to...well...play
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, ebookreader?
<linuxuz3r> no kindle
<gartral> TJ-: is line 13 *supposed* to be commented out?!
<philip_> okay....pls tj a step by step like saying, use parted -l then and so on and so
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, turning ubuntu into a kindle ??
<linuxuz3r> no a kindle app for ubuntu
<Abhijit> badbodh, its not enquied. i checkd its playlist option it do not show the new song i just clicked
<OerHeks> kindle = ebook
<kvgeorge1> Good morning.  After yesterday's software update, anytime I watch a video from chrome/firefox/opera, etc. in full-screen, coming out of fullscreen locks the desktop up and it becomes unresponsive to where I have to power-off the machine
<kvgeorge1> Doesn't matter which video driver, browser, location, etc. I use - same results
<badbodh> Abhijit, do you have any other player? set it as default and see if same problem occurs
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, calibre handles .mobi fine
<Abhijit> OerHeks, then, Windwos = Computer Operating Sysetm.
<Abhijit> badbodh, it works with other players such as vlc. i want to use smplayer
<TJ-> philip_: If you're administering a complex system with hardware RAID and LVM then it is your responsibility to figure out howknow how to use
<OerHeks> Abhijit, he didn't made his question clear, as i understood him fine, he pulled the wrong leg.
<TJ-> philip_: the tools. I've given you a comprehensive outline of what is needed; the rest is up to you.
<MonkeyDust> philip_  you have to be willing to learn something new and do an effort for it
<kvgeorge1> Oh, and I am running 14.04 LTS 64-bit and have a NVidia Quatro 2000 card in it
<Abhijit> OerHeks, okey! no offence though!
<kvgeorge1> *Nvidia Quadro 2000, sorry
<philip_> but hope using a RAID and LVm is good for use
<badbodh> Abhijit, ubuntu and smplayer version? ek bar preferences>playlist me bhi dekh lo.
<Abhijit> :-o
<philip_> can one use a ubuntu desktop live cd for an ubuntu server.
<OerHeks> kvgeorge1, that happens here sometimes too, chrome/firefox: solution, alt tab, to switch desktoppanel, and back to restore.
<Abhijit> badbodh, what if I was from south?
<kvgeorge1> OerHeks, I will try that. This wasn't happening before the update though....is this normal?
<linuxuz3r> OerHeks: there is a web app for it
<badbodh> Abhijit, are you ?
<OerHeks> kvgeorge1, not normal no. it is a little anoying, but with alt-tab switch i can solve it
<Abhijit> no
<kvgeorge1> OerHeks, I will try it.
<kvgeorge1> Hopefully, I won't blow-up and have to power off again
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, you make no sense .. webap for kindle... you asked for an ereader/ebookreader that handles kindle format
<linuxuz3r> see i dont know if kindle books are drmed
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<linuxuz3r> i need a book that i can read in all os
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.20.0+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 19557 kB, installed size 44516 kB
<badbodh> Abhijit, you can also use smplayer or umplayer ppa-s safely, they don't mess with base packages and can be conveniently removed.
<Abhijit> badbodh, sure. will thy that. thanks.
<ahad> \q
<Abhijit> ahad, /part
<ahad> thanks
<ahad> Hey guys, does anyone has an experience of doing pen-testing using aircrack-ng?
<Abhijit> :-(
<Abhijit> ahad, kali and backtrack guys will know better
<OerHeks> ahad, some of us do, but pentesting is offtopic here.
<ahad> so guys can you tell me the right channel for it? that would be of great help :)
<badbodh> OerHeks, shush! we don;'t want no script kiddies ddosing us :P
<Guest12210> s?
<Guest12210> 拉票
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aryan_> Guy. where can I get support of Telegram APP ?
<MonkeyDust> aryan_  type /msg alis list blah to find a channel
<FrankFromHR> asd
<Rejsende> Hello there, I am running ubuntu as dual-boot on a macbook pro, and having troubles with the wifi setup (although I installed the drivers...) can anyone help with that?
<wereldbol> 'evening
<wereldbol> is it possible to write all lines in a function to an external file ?
<wereldbol> i use a function with language strings and like to have it as file also
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  a function?
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  and what are language strings?
<wereldbol> example: function language { langstr001="hello world" }
<Pici> wereldbol: this is #ubuntu, are you sure you're in the right channel?
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  a coding language, or a 'human' language
<wereldbol> well pici... i asked bash but it seems crashed :)
<wereldbol> i use bash script
<Pici> wereldbol: #bash isn't as busy as here, but its a far better place to ask this.
<wereldbol> it looks for a language file at start
<wereldbol> if not found then it use the function language
<wereldbol> if not found a language file i like to export all the lines in that function to a file
<MonkeyDust> what looks for a language? what do you mean by a function?
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  i guess you're not in the right channel
<cfhowlett> wereldbol, this isn't a programming channel.  sorry.
<wereldbol> prolly :)
<wereldbol> it was worth a try :)
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  type this   /msg alis list blah
<wereldbol> some idea what channel matches my problem ?
<cfhowlett> !alis | wereldbol
<ubottu> wereldbol: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> wereldbol  what language are you coding in? C? bash? python? something else?
<wereldbol> i asked #bash but er... they all lost they keyboard i think
<wereldbol> bash
<wereldbol> someone found his kb back in bash
<wereldbol> i try his answer
<fellayaboy> could someone help me out.  i install isc-dhcp-server configured the file to listen on eth0 and gave a subnet of 192.168.1.0 but no one is getting an ip address...not even the dhcp server itself is getting an ip address from its dhcp
<r00t3d> hi guys
<Abhijit> fellayaboy, from other lan machine can you ping to your dhcp server?
<fellayaboy> if i set the ip addresses manually i can ping
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> fellayaboy, any other conflicting dhcp serve running on same lan?
<fellayaboy> well the server hasnt gotten an ip address yet
<fellayaboy> im waiting for the dhcp server to give itself an ip addresss
<fellayaboy> no other dhcp on the lan
<Armadillos> fellayaboy: Does the server have 2 NICs?
<fellayaboy> just one nic
<Armadillos> And does that NIC have a static IP?
<fellayaboy> no i havent given it a static ip
<fellayaboy> i was hoping the dhcp could first give the nic an ip address and then go from there
<Armadillos> That's why then.  A DHCP server has to be on a static IP.  You can't communicate to a DHCP server that doesn't have a IP
<Armadillos> It can 't.
<fellayaboy> of course
<fellayaboy> couldve sworn the last time i did this the dhcp gave itself an ip address
<Armadillos> It may of gotten it from another DHCP server
<fellayaboy> so i have my server connected to a switch, no router is involved here... if i set the address to 192.168.1.1/24 should i also set the gateway to 192.168.1.1?
<fellayaboy> set the gateway to 192.168.1.1 on the dhcp server itself
<Armadillos> Yes
<fellayaboy> in dhcp.conf should i set option routers 192.168
<fellayaboy> 192.168.1.1
<Armadillos> If that's what your router is set to, then yes
<fellayaboy> i have no router really..just this dhcp server connected to a switch...set the dhcp server to a static ip of 192.168.1.1/24
<fellayaboy> thinking router also means gateway
<daniel_> Hi, I have  Ubuntu 14 and windows 7 on my lap top but I can find the drivers for all my boards to run on Windows 7. Is it possible to fix this using ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> daniel_  you mean, use ubuntu to look on the internet for drivers?
<notdaniel> so i picked up one of those usb flash drives that actually ssds with actual ssd controllers, with the intention of using it as a full install i carry around with me and test things out on different machines
<daniel_> No, I tried that. I believe there is no drivers for this boards to run Windows 7. Using Ubuntu everything runs perfectly. I was wondering if I could use the ubuntu "drivers" to make my Windows 7 see my boards
<notdaniel> but when installing 14.04.3, i cannot get it to boot on other machines, or even the one it was installed on once i've removed it.
<notdaniel> even with uuids for drives on a gpt partition with grub installed onto the correct usb drive and with no other drives on the machine
<MonkeyDust> daniel_  no, guess not
<notdaniel> it's fine until i remove it and put it back in, or go to a different machine.
<MonkeyDust> daniel_  windows recognizes only three OS's: Windows, Windows and Windows
<daniel_> Yep, this is just a desperate measure. I don't know what else to do
<daohiep> hey
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: Are you getting any kind of an error?
<daohiep> yep
<daohiep> #exit
<OerHeks> daniel_, try ##windows ?
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: nope, install is fine, i can see GRUB on reboot, it's great. but once i remove it and attempt to use somewhere else, GRUB can no longer be found, i can't get the machine to see it at all
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: and you're sure it's installing grub to the USB drive?
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: and then even the machine it was installed on cannot see it anymore
<daniel_> Thanks everyone for the attention
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: well, i know that it THINKS it is. i am always selecting the correct device. but then again, one issue i had yesterday was i tried running boot-repair and that prevented me from being able to boot from the internal drive already inside the machine
<notdaniel> this usb drive always shows up as /dev/sda even if i'm not booting from it, but shouldnt it not matter with uuids anyway?
<notdaniel> i did an automatic uefi install on gpt to make sure it would use uuids and that i wasnt screwing up partitioning
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: You might want to try disabling the internal drive and then doing a fresh install to the USB disk, then configured it to use UUIDs for the partitions..
<notdaniel> ive done that
<notdaniel> i did it on machines with no otehr HDs
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: hmm
<notdaniel> still same issue once removing this install drive
<pokergod> I need to edit a video clip .. it's 3 minutes long, I want to isolate the car accident.  What's the best software to edit videos with on ubuntu 15.04
<notdaniel> which is weird, it totally does reboot fine until i remove it and try elsewhere and come back
<cfhowlett> pokergod, no such thing as best.  openshot is pretty much point and click
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: That's really weird.. I wonder if the SSD controller is doing something strange with UUIDs..
<notdaniel> pokergod: try shotcut or pitivi
<Melio> when i try to access a usb thumbdrive. it just lights up and it won't mount
<Melio> any suggestions?
<somsip> pokergod: avconv will extract a segment of video easily
<mcphail> Melio: is it formatted? Have you checked dmesg?
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: it's possible. i've definitely done portable installs on non-ssd flash drives using uuids and it's been fine, excepting the fact that is's on a flash drive
<Melio> i can check dmesg
<pokergod> thank you
<Melio> it see's it
<dkessel> i would like to use the 3.13 kernel from trusty in my vivid installation. is that possible?
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: Are you plugging it into the same USB port after removing it?
<NetworkingPro> anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot files created by a network connection?
<Melio> mcphail it's showing up in dmesg as a usb drive
<x4w3> where can i change default init level in ubuntu, please? from 5 to 3, like a server.
<x4w3> /etc/inittab not exists
<WollyOx> I just tried to recover my system from an image i made using part image, but it is not working and i think i am in a lot of trouble. When i try to recover the image i get the message "The partition is to small to be restored: Original partition size:........156814540800 bytes Destination partition size:.....156342681600 bytes"
<Melio> ok here's my dmesg, why isnt unbuntu automounting this. http://pastebin.com/kDEgWQeN
<WollyOx> i dont think my partition has changed in size, i havent changed the parition size. maybe the file is currupt. What is my best course of action, this backup is very important to me.
<OerHeks> Melio, check fdisk -l # is this exfat ?
<TJ-> notdaniel: I wonder, is the USB device using usb_modeswitch to flip the device into SSD mode? hat would explain why it can't be seen after a cold reboot
<Melio> ok
<Vespero> Hey, I've got a custom Unity .desktop file that I made to launch various PDF files easily, but I can't figure out how to make it so I can right-click the icon and switch between open windows (like I can with Chrome)
<Vespero> I guess it has to do with the launcher icon not being associated with evince?
<mcphail> Melio: can you mount /dev/sdc1 manually? is it an exfat drive?
<tgm4883> x4w3: I've not tried to do that, but I wonder if it's as simple as telling lightdm not to start at boot
<Melio> mcphail, i doubt it. I don't know what format this is. it's probably a ubuntu install iso
<Melio> I'll mount it manually see what happens
<mcphail> ok
<Melio> hmm since it doesnt know what FS it is
<Melio> i'm guessing this is unformatted
<mcphail> Melio: or exfat
<Melio> how can i tell
<Melio> try mounting it exfat
<Melio> is that even a mount option?
<mcphail> Melio: I think you need to install some fuse driver for exfat to work. No idea, really. I just reformat them
<mcphail> Melio: if you don't have anything important on the drive, format it to something sensible
<x4w3> tgm4883: i uninstall Xorg, lightgdm, gdm and all relationed with X with --purge for example libX11.* and system/init continue charging X and blocking my runleve 3 :).
<Melio> format it with what?
<Melio> gparted?
<mcphail> Melio: that would be fine
<notdaniel> TJ: i am not sure how to find that out, but i'll check
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: sometimes yes, somtimes no. one machine has crappy usb ports so i switch it, but on other machines yeah, same problem
<Melio> ok formatting it ext3
<notdaniel> FrankFromHR: shoudn't that not matter with uuids though
<tgm4883> x4w3: oh, you do it in grub  http://askubuntu.com/questions/479468/how-do-i-start-unity-manually-upon-boot
<mcphail> !runlevel | x4w3
<ubottu> x4w3: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Melio> hmm, i want to take images to a printer
<Melio> i might need to format this vfat or something generic the printer software can read
<Vespero> How do I make a .desktop file list currently opened windows in the right-click menu, I guess is what I'm asking
<mcphail> Melio: yep
<TJ-> notdaniel: start the PC from a live ISO, or a regular installation. monitor the kernel log ("tail -f /var/log/kern.log") and insert the USB device. Look for messages that indicate the device appears under an initial USB vendor:product ID and then changes to another
<alket-web> are there intel driver available to download for 14.04 ?
<Vespero> Nevermind, I fixed it (changing the gnome-open commands to evince worked)
<maniacoDpr> is the kubuntu 15.04 good for notebooks (old). Thx
<maniacoDpr> ??
<FrankFromHR> notdaniel: It shouldn't, but maybe it's something happening with the usb controller.
<Melio> hmm. i'll format it ntfs
<notdaniel> TJ-: ok i'll do that now. it doesnt matter if the flash drive in question has ubuntu on it, right? i reformatted it but should still activate the same way
<Melio> cause fat3 errors
<OerHeks> alket-web, intel is standard supported in the kernel.
<SimplySeth> when creating a local repo, what directory path is the installer looking for ? /ubuntu/? or /dists/?  thanks
<WollyOx> Could someone help me identify partition numbers 2,4,5. i am unsure of what they are and how i can find more info about them: http://pastebin.com/CrMNM7Gk
<alket-web> OerHeks: but intel releases some new updates as third party
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: give it a try. If you need something lighter it is easy to switch
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: no pm please
<TJ-> notdaniel: correct
<maniacoDpr> ok, sorry
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: no problem. The beauty of ubuntu is, if you don't like it, all you have lost is the half-hour it takes to install
<maniacoDpr> mcphail: that's true
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: and if one desktop manager is too heavy, you can switch to another. A lot of people recommend lubuntu. I have never tried it
<x4w3> tgm4883 mcphail i configurated grub with text and console modes and without quiet splash (i don't know if it's important comment line and not leave empty GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""), i will try repair grub, or use upstart instead of systemv
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: but you can change kubuntu to lubuntu with a simple command
<notdaniel> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/eePSpYMG
<notdaniel> so that looks like a yes
<maniacoDpr> mcphail: how?
<ndh> I hate Miggers
<notdaniel> or not actually?
<OerHeks> !ot | ndh
<ubottu> ndh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: "sudo apt-get install whateverotherdesktopyouwant", log out and log back in to the other
<Pici> OerHeks: we don't want that crap in !ot either
<TJ-> notdaniel: that's a straight-forward USB Mass Storage device
<OerHeks> Pici, sorry, i should have used !language or !coc
<maniacoDpr> mcphail: aha, ok! Sorry, i am new with linux. and  i have used a cople of times. and now i want to learn more. thx for your time :-)
<loa> why some windows don't remeber their size and position.
<TJ-> notdaniel: the other idea that occurred to me was if it's installed as UEFI but all the other PCs and the default boot on the same PC is BIOS
<loa> can i fix this?
<mcphail> maniacoDpr: enjoy!
<loa> for example gnome terminal, steam...
<reisio> loa: remember after what?
<loa> reisio, after i change them.
<loa> reisio, for example i want terminal fullscreen
<notdaniel> TJ-: most definitely all the machines in question are uefi, and it also doesnt explain why the machine i use to install it cannot do so either after removing and coming back
<reisio> so you want to load in the same place each time despite having moved them?
<mcphail> loa: steam is a "unique" piece of software. It will always do its own thing. It doesn't follow normal window management rules
<reisio> you can force anything you like of course
<loa> mcphail, ok... go away steam... what about default terminal app?
<reisio> with devilspie, or wmctrl, or other things
<loa> i think i tried devilspie already.
<mcphail> loa: not sure. I'm not at an ubuntu box just now to check but I think it opens in 80-column mode by default
<notdaniel> TJ-: i can try it without to be safe i suppose? it'll still do uefi as long as it's gpt yeah
<notdaniel> er, uuids
<mcphail> loa: there may be a flag to open it fullscreen
<mcphail> loa: I suppose 80-column mode is what most people expect when they open a terminal
<loa> mcphail, it starts exactly like this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.08.13-20%3A02%3A12.png
<mcphail> loa: I can't access that link from this machine, unfortunately.
<SimplySeth> when creating a local repo, what directory path is the installer looking for ? /ubuntu/? or /dists/?  thanks
<mcphail> loa: I'm guessing it will be a default 80-column window. You can try changing the default profile as that may have an option for fullscreen
<cxd13> what program can i install that will let me change DNS servers through GUI in mate?
<OerHeks> loa, the size in rows/colomns can be set in preferences > profile, not the position AFAIK
<maniacoDpr> ok. The kubuntu 15.04 doesn't rulez in my CompaqMini :_( the install is trapped
<loa> reisio, ok... thx for devilspie... i set it to maximize it, verticaly and horizontaly.
<reisio> loa: gj
<Cs123> Hello!   Can you recommend some package & tool for ubuntu to get started with video (stream) mofication project? C# / C++  Where I might find support?
<loa> Cs123, what mean "mofication"?
<Abhijit> Cs123, ffmpeg?
<Cs123> I'd like to take live feed from web-cam, and filter some high values out for example...
<reisio> guessing modification
<reisio> Cs123: probably #ffmpeg
<x4w3> exists chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Cs123> reisio: thanks - but not packed video, but live feed from my web-cam, which I modify and show on the screen..
<ishitaka> I have a question why do i not get but 3 things under system in the software center?
<reisio> Cs123: #ffmpeg
<reisio> x4w3: ask apt-file
<Pici> x4w3: no
<reisio> ishitaka: looking for something else?
<loa> x4w3, update-rc.d
<Cs123> ok, THanks, I'll look into it..
<ishitaka> Im looking for nmap and other programs and its not allowing me to downlaod them because they are not showing up?
<x4w3> loa: i use it, tq
<loa> can somebody explain me about initramfs scripts. I create one scripts in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top and when i run update-initramfs -u i see that my script executes in my current environment, why it is happen?
<loa> for example i write in that script echo 1 > /tmp/test.txt and when i run update-initramfs -u i see that file appear in /tmp/
<reisio> ishitaka: how're you looking?
<ishitaka> All of the normal programs that you download are not there under the Software center how do i get them to show up? because my other computer they show up? Any help guys and gals?
<ishitaka> Through the Ubuntu Software Center icon gui
<telboon> ishitaka: if you're looking for nmap, i installed it using sudo apt-get install nmap
<telboon> ishitaka: type that in terminal
<ishitaka> it wont let me
<telboon> what did it show?
<SchrodingersScat> I have a runaway rsync process, kill -9 does nothing, what do I do?
<ishitaka> invalid operation nmap
<SchrodingersScat> oh, it ended, nvm.
<telboon> you missed the "install"
<Abhijit> ishitaka, first do sudo apt-get update
<telboon> sudo apt-get install nmap
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: :)
<Dark_cloud> Hey how to run gcc on linux
<Dark_cloud> any command
<Abhijit> Dark_cloud, gcc test.c
<MANNYLNJ> Hello, I have a  friend  with a laptop that has a failing hard drive.  I want to run ubuntu on it from a flash  drive but it is slow  . Dmesg shows the drive errors ,  how do I make it ignore the failing  drive?
<Johnny_Linux> take the drive out
<MANNYLNJ> Johnny_linux I can't some  moron super glued  the drive  cover  on
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Johnny_Linux> make the bios boot to usb drive 1rst order
<MANNYLNJ> Johnny_linux I am doing  that.  Ubuntu is seeing  the hard drive and trying to mount it
<Johnny_Linux> cut the cord
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<Johnny_Linux> long shot, allow disc utility fix errors
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  use rsync --progress to know how much time remains
<MANNYLNJ> Johnny_linux  is there a way from the live USB drive I made to remove  Ata support
<Johnny_Linux> not sure
<fellayaboy> for my dhcp server i keep getting "no subnet declaration for eth0"  my dhcp server is just a simple laptop connected to a layer 2 switch(no router) & no dns server.... could someone give me a proper configuration
<Johnny_Linux> just break the glue sel and take it out
<Johnny_Linux> seal
<reisio> MANNYLNJ: yes, but why
<MANNYLNJ> Reisio  to stop ubuntu from trying to access a failing  drive that can not be removed.  Trying to run ubuntu from a flash drive
<Armadillos> fellayaboy: What does your /etc/network/interfaces file show?
<regedit> how does this work http://superuser.com/a/271319 and how can i make it work if i cant run mkdir (read only filesystem) ?
<fellayaboy> auto lo; iface lo inet loopback Armadillos
<Vespero> I'm messing around with unity launcher shortcuts and I want a custom action name to be indented. Anyone have an idea how to work this out?
<Armadillos> fellayaboy: Do you not have anything in there for eth0?
<fellayaboy> do i need to declare the values for eth0 on there?
<fellayaboy> Armadillos, well im using the GUI. the network manager
<ioria> no
<Armadillos> network manager and dhcp are not going to play well together
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: weird thing was --progress wasn't giving me anything, was reading from a webdav so I'm thinking it took a performance hit, just working with the remote fs probably.
<fellayaboy> ahh tahts the freaking crap then Armadillos
<Vespero> Okay, spamming the word spacer (not space) works
<fellayaboy> i should've went with ubuntu server 15.04 instead of desktop... well are there any configurations i must do to knock off network manager
<Armadillos> fellayaboy: Here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12072927/
<Myhro> I have a machine where update-grub takes 5-10 mins to run. Any ideas on how to debug what step is making it take so long?
<Armadillos> fellayaboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Cybermonky> Guten Abend
<fellayaboy> Armadillos, thanks
<Armadillos> Yep
<Cybermonky> Weiß eventuell jemand warum das Paket "Livestreamer" nicht mehr in den Paketquellen vorhanden ist? Nutze Xubuntu Trusty und bin der Meinung das da auch Livestreamer in den Paketquellen vorhanden war...
<demhlyr> Cybermonky: https://github.com/chrippa/livestreamer unten bei Quickstart schauen, livestreamer kann man per python pip installieren
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Cybermonky> Danke demhlyr
<stacks88> by running ubuntu for server only, no gui, is my box sending any information or data to ubuntu? and if so, where can i change this so it sends no information
<Cybermonky> demhlyr: Danke nochmal :-)
<Armadillos> stacks88: No.
<mmmax> could someone please tell me what version of the kernel is the latest version of the mainstream ubuntu using? with the system fully apt-get upgraded
<Cybermonky> ups
<demhlyr> cybermonky: kein problem, schaue selbst damit ab und zu streams
<skoude> ANybody had problems with canonical distribution that landscape fails on Generate juju metadata (in 98% of installation of openstack).
<tgm4883> mmmax: you can get that info from packages.ubuntu.com
<Senji> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_LxJWHnjSI
<mmmax> tgm4883: oh brilliant, thank you very much!
<Dark_cloud> Using GCC compiler is so hard to do and so lengthy work instead using Turbo C is better any suggestion
<MonkeyDust> Dark_cloud  suggestion, apart from the one you just gave?
<Dark_cloud> MonkeyDust just kidding want to grab attention of user Although i have few hands on gcc so i have to know quite well
<snowkidind> ok i had a debian server but i want a fresh start. I have a maching with a brand new ssd and have concluded that i want to try ubuntu. Thing is i want both server and desktop so I am not quite sure which one to begin with
<tgm4883> snowkidind: well, server and desktop are really the same. The desktop just has additional software (like a DE)
<tgm4883> snowkidind: at the base, they are both the same
<snowkidind> ok so i still have to put on apache etc
<snowkidind> why would someone get the server an not the desktop?
<tgm4883> snowkidind: because most people don't run a graphical environment on a server
<snowkidind> reasonable.
<tgm4883> snowkidind: the server installer does allow you to install some server apps (such as apache), but you can install those later as well
<tgm4883> snowkidind: what's your reason for puting a graphical environment on there?
<snowkidind> basically setting up LAMP but i need to send emails and my isp blocks port 25. hoping for better luch than deb
<snowkidind> i rarely turn it on but i occasionally do
<snowkidind> i look at my logfiles with it mostly
<snowkidind> the monitor for the machine helps as a motivation as well
<tgm4883> snowkidind: I'd install server, then install a graphical environment (but not a *buntu-desktop package) then just start it when necessary
<snowkidind> you think it weighs that heavily on a development server?
<snowkidind> its not getting many external requests at all
<tgm4883> snowkidind: no, but I like to keep production and staging as close as I can (I suppose I wouldn't actually install a graphical enviroment there, but instead just SSH in and access what I need from the command line)
<snowkidind> im using appledouble most of the time
<tgm4883> yea I don't know what that is
<snowkidind> just a way to have the linux directory structiure on my regular machine without terminal - right in the finder
<snowkidind> so i edit the files on my mac software (im a bbedit / xcode guy) and save directly to the server
<snowkidind> without ftp
<reezy> exit
<tom30> Speak Spanish???
<Pici> !es | tom30
<ubottu> tom30: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu45d> thanks.
<xubuntu45d> Hi. I'm wondering if anyone could help me with my wifi issue. My internet connection keeps disconnecting. Sometimes I just need to disable then re-enable wifi to get it to work. At other times I need to reboot it to get the wifi to work again.
<reisio> maybe your wireless router is a big steaming pile
<jhutchins> xubuntu45d: What's your signal strength?
<Guest22787> hai newby here , just watching
<anonymous> .test
<ObrienDave> xubuntu45d, how far away is the router?
<fabrizio_> Hi !
<milp> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with fstrim on my 425Gb ssd. It runs every boot through rc.local and every time it takes up around 15+ minutes and trims 100s of gigabytes. I just rebooted twice in row and it still trimmed 154.8 gigabyte. Could anyone help me with this issue please?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I want to install syslog-ng on my servers using puppet....Now I see that syslog-ng has a open bug with this since ano 2006 - cannot install syslog-ng because it has unmet dependencies ( syslog-ng : Depends: syslog-ng-core (>= 3.5.3), ....)
<MonkeyDust> Danskmand  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Danskmand> I can install syslog-ng by first installing syslog-ng-core and then install syslog-ng. But thats not easy in puppet....
<elacheche_anis> Hello guys! I'm a heavy user of http://wiki.ubuntu.com and I need to automate adding some content to a specific wiki page.. Is there a way to script that?!
<Danskmand> MonkeyDust: Okay, I'll ask there too (but if someone in here knows the answer, he's most welcome to answer ;-)
<FrankFromHR> asd
<pbx> elacheche_anis, personally i'd put "automated updates of public wiki pages" in the category of "if you should be doing this you should definitely be able to figure it out yourself"
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  you already said asd, it works, we see you
<elacheche_anis> pbx, what's that supposed to mean! x)
<FrankFromHR> MonkeyDust: just wondering if my session died again
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  use #test for that sort of thing
<FrankFromHR> MonkeyDust: I'll get right on that..
<pjotter> Was I still nver a tad too blue?
<ObrienDave> is this "we support everything BUT ubuntu day?" ;P
<pbx> elacheche_anis, i mean that there are all sorts of ways that kind of thing can go wrong and/or be abused. especially if somebody just hands you a script.
<ObrienDave> AHEM, this is NOT wikipedia support
<elacheche_anis> pbx, if someone "shares" a way with me I'll be sure to understand it before pushing it to "production" and I'll hack that code to meet my needs, that's for sure
<UFO69> any one from Microsoft?
<wileee> !topic | UFO69
<ubottu> UFO69: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<UFO69> OK
<FrankFromHR> ObrienDave: Wait, you mean this isn't #BestBuySupport ?
<Pici> UFO69: probably not. If you're looking for Windows support, there is ##windows, but that doesn't have microsoft employees either.
<UFO69> any Windows chanel?
<wileee> UFO69, ##windows
<UFO69> where can i buy new windows?
<ObrienDave> home depot
<FrankFromHR> ObrienDave: oh good, I had some questions about lag bolts..
<wileee> UFO69, 'Heads Up' this is not a windows channel but ubuntu support.
<FrankFromHR> UFO69: you can also probably buy windows from microsoft.com ... or Home Depot..
<ObrienDave> FrankFromHR, unless there was a shift in the galactic space/time continuum, i don't think so ;P
<UFO69> and how much cost new windows?
<Jordan_U> UFO69: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Your next comment about Windows will earn you a ban.
<MonkeyDust> UFO69  wrong channel
<UFO69> OK
<UFO69> this is microsoft chanel?
<Jordan_U> UFO69: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<MonkeyDust> UFO69  stop
<Pici> /70/70
<Tynach> Bit of a strange problem here. Plymouth (boot splash) works fine, but TTYs are black/blank. I can type in TTYs and manage to log in, and I can send commands (which work; like 'sudo shutdown -r now'), but I can't see any of the text.
<wileee> Tynach, Have you tweaked the resolution in grub, or in general?
<Tynach> Upon further inspection, it's trying to use the 'vesafb' framebuffer. The kernel's config file indeed says that the vesafb kernel module is built into the kernel... But modprobe's modules.builtin does NOT list it.
<Tynach> wileee, that was the first thing I tried. I also tried various combinations of the different things in /etc/default/grub.
<wileee> Tynach, Ah, just curious, not an answer here is all.
<Tynach> Such as different settings for GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX, as well as using nomodeset and video=stuff.
<Tynach> It doesn't seem to want to even attempt to use uvesafb instead, which is a loadable kernel module (rather than statically built).
<ioria> Tynach, nvidia ?
<Tynach> AMD.
<Tynach> Under the open source drivers, the same thing happens, except it takes a few seconds for the TTY, and then it shows up. Switching from one TTY to another has the same delay the first time, but afterward the switch is instant. So from TTY1 to TTY2, there's a delay, but going back to TTY1 is instant, and then from there back to TTY2 is instant.
<Tynach> Under fglrx, they never actually show up.
<Tynach> They DID show up under fglrx before the upgrade to 15.04.
<ioria> Tynach, GRUB_TERMINAL=console is commented ?
<Tynach> ioria, yes. That line is commented.
<ioria> Tynach, and GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 ?
<Tynach> No, I have it set to 1920x1080. Because that worked on 14.10.
<Jordan_U> Tynach: If you're not using proprietary drivers then make sure that you're also not passing "nomodeset" as a kernel parameter.
<Tynach> Jordan_U, I am using proprietary drivers.
<Tynach> Jordan_U, I've also tried with and without nomodeset.
<Jordan_U> Tynach: Have you tried with the open source drivers and without nomodeset? You can't use Kernel Mode Setting and the proprietary ATI drivers at the same time (at least not yet, with AMDGPU you will be able to and things will generally be a lot nicer).
<Tynach> Jordan_U, I already answered that. I'll repost.
<Tynach> Under the open source drivers, the same thing happens, except it takes a few seconds for the TTY, and then it shows up. Switching from one TTY to another has the same delay the first time, but afterward the switch is instant. So from TTY1 to TTY2, there's a delay, but going back to TTY1 is instant, and then from there back to TTY2 is instant.
<ioria> Tynach, i'd try to uncomment the first and the second , restore the second to original value   sudo update-grub ...  and if it fails reverse it ...  but never occurred to me... so it's just an idea
<Tynach> ioria, could you be more specific than 'the first and the second'?
<ioria> Tynach, GRUB_TERMINAL=console  1°
<ioria> Tynach, and GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480    2°
<Tynach> ioria, I'll try that, but if it works, it's still not a solution. In 14.10, I was able to have a full 1920x1080 screen resolution in the TTYs, and even here in 15.04 Plymouth and Grub are able to use 1920x1080.
<ioria> Tynach, i see
<ope-> hey guys I have an acer R3-131T and i cant get ubuntu to boot the live usb.  I am not sure what the problem is
<Jordan_U> Tynach: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after booting with the open source drivers, and without "nomodeset".
<Tynach> ioria, would 800x600 be acceptable as well, or should I stick with 640x480?
<Tynach> Also, it might be worth noting that I have a dual-monitor setup.
<Jordan_U> Tynach: Fair warning, I don't personally want to try to troubleshoot the case where you're using proprietary drivers, so making it work with the open drivers and KMS is what my goal is.
<ioria> Tynach, see Jordan_U  comment
<Tynach> Jordan_U, it already works fine with the open source drivers, minus a few seconds delay before the TTY shows up for the first time.
<Jordan_U> Tynach: Ahh, when you said "Under the open source drivers, the same thing happens" I interpreted that to mean that with the open source drivers you also couldn't see any text when switching to a tty.
<Tynach> Jordan_U, I suppose I shouldn't have said 'same thing happens', but rather, that the behavior is still different than it was in 14.10.
<Tynach> Of course, back in 14.10, my card wasn't supported by the open source drivers. Only the closed source ones.
<Tynach> R9 290X
<OneM_Industries> How do I set the time that backups auto backup?
<wileee> OneM_Industries, I forget the onboard apps name, but does'nt it have a preferences?
<wileee> doesn
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  what do you use to backup?
 * wileee turns on the cheezy waiting music
<OneM_Industries> Sorry, got called away.
<OneM_Industries> I use the backups utility, I think it is called deja dup.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  it looks like deja dup is not advanced or complicated enough to set specific times ... look for a differnet way to !backup
<wileee> OneM_Industries, looks like MonkeyDust is correct there.
<Joel> I turned mouse sensitivty all the way up in the UI, not fast enough, what next?
<wileee> OneM_Industries, I used a 3rd party called timeshift as a test, worked nicely, good stuff in the ubuntu repos however.
<wileee> Joel, Check out xset I use xset mouse 1 1 in the cli to set mine, that is a slow down command
<wileee> # up is faster
<wileee> Joel, man xset gives info
<Joel> wileee, doesn't seem to make anything faster despite the values I pass it
<wileee> Joel, Not sure beyond that, better help is in order here. ;)
<joijmo> has anyone had success installing photoshop to ubuntu yet? can't seem to install the visual C++ 2008 exe
<MonkeyDust> !wine | joijmo
<ubottu> joijmo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l_> yes, see what wine appdb says about it
<wileee> Joel, Testing it, first # is speed 2nd sensitivity, if that might help
<ubuntiste-msakni> joijmo, I did that once, someone packaging an EXE for wine
<ubuntiste-msakni> let me check my history
<nikitha> hi, unable to install any windows applications under wine in ubuntu 15.04    its giving out  Runtime error 204 at 00CFXXXXX, any help or alternative to wine ?
<wileee> nikitha, Some us playonlinux
<OerHeks> nikitha, playonlinux is worth a try
<wileee> use*
<joijmo> I know how to use wine, I'm just unsuccessful in installing this particular file
<joijmo> monkeydust
<nikitha> joijmo: recent wine is issue, in past same windows applications ran ok, what a sudden change
<joijmo> nikitha: hmm, so looks like they wrote more code to wine? :p more code = more bugs
<nikitha> joijmo: its showing as game for playonlinux in ubuntu software centre
<joijmo> nikitha: photoshop??
<nikitha> joijmo: right now ms office
<Jordan_U> joijmo: As the ubottu factoid stated, you should join #winehq for help installing Windows applications.
<joijmo> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> joijmo: You're welcome.
<nikitha> Jordan_U: joijmo:  had  fired my query in #winehq  and here at same time
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I have a friend that bought a brand new laptop from Acer.
<reisio> Umeaboy: neato
<Umeaboy> It came preinstalled with Windows   8 and I have disabled Secure Boot, but the installation for Ubuntu 15.04 x86_64 doesn't work.
<Umeaboy> It get to the dots  and as it loads the screen gets black.
<Umeaboy> Windows works fine to boot into and use.
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: Do you know how to remove the "quiet" and "splash" kernel parementers when booting the LiveCD/USB?
<Umeaboy> Yes, I did that.
<Umeaboy> I'm not at home at the moment so can't investigate much.
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: Do you see messages at boot when you do? If so, what is the last message printed?
<Umeaboy> Thou I saw an -110 error with the mmcblock
<Umeaboy> I hope they don't matter,
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  better come back when you have the laptop with you
<Umeaboy> I'm using it now, but I'm at a fast food restaurant so I'll do more when I get home,
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: mmcblk generally refers to an SD card.
<Umeaboy> Talk to ya later?
<Umeaboy> Yes, it has a imbedded memory card instead of a HDD.
<Umeaboy> Don't ask me why.
<Umeaboy> embedded I mean.
<Umeaboy> I'll be back within 30 minutes.
<Umeaboy> Bye for now.
<techshop> d
<anna_> Wasn't it amazing?
<reisio> yes
<user1254> ls
<tobyj> question: I'm setting up a server in vmware and I'm having some issues with networking
<tobyj> I added a new network adapter, but ubuntu isn't detecting that as an interface
<tobyj> not in ifconfig
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i need a suggestion on software. i want to play music with my keyboard :)
<tobyj> http://puu.sh/jAxgQ/619c45f8e6.png this is in the output of lshw -C network
<wafflejock> surgy: what version of ubuntu?
<tobyj> how do I enable it?
<surgy> wafflejock, kubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19
<wafflejock> surgy: vmpk package might be what you want
<wafflejock> surgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/vmpk
<tobyj> if I try to bring it up it just says unknown interface eth1
<tobyj> ...any help?
<TechMonger> if i have 3 groups, A,B, and C. how do i give read and wright permissions to groups A and B and only read permissions to group C?
<surgy> wafflejock, it looks that way but when you read the  discritpion it says "it doesnt produce any sound by itself."
<TechMonger> i seem to only be able to change permisions for the group that owns the file
<wafflejock> surgy: right you need qsynth to actually make the sounds
<OerHeks> surgy, take a look at ubuntu-studio softwarelist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<wafflejock> surgy: midi works by just sending little messages of how long a key was pressed and what note it corresponds to and how quickly it was pressed (for real midi keyboards)
<Jordan_U> TechMonger: By using ACLs rather than classic UNIX permissions.
<wafflejock> surgy: if you get qsynth you also need to get a sound font file and load it in there
<wafflejock> surgy: I just got done doing this with a real midi keyboard
<TechMonger> Jordan_U, what is acl?
<wafflejock> !acl | TechMonger
<wafflejock> access control lists
<tobyj> ?
<wafflejock> TechMonger: it gives you more granular control over multiple users and group permissions on files
<TechMonger> hmm
<Jordan_U> TechMonger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<surgy> wafflejock, OerHeks i like a lot of those packages in the studio distro.... can i just install all of the ubuntu studio programs without messing up my kubuntu install?
<TechMonger> oh wow...
<TechMonger> permissions are such a pain
<wafflejock> surgy: yeah I considered this too, not sure if you can have the packages from ubuntu-studio installed without messing things up since jackd and pulseaudio seem to have some amount of conflict (there is a package that's supposed to resolve this but I ended up needing to manually kill pulseaudio or jackd to switch)
<OerHeks> surgy, sure, i personally use ubuntustudio-photography package, gimp darktable and such
<wafflejock> surgy: both pulseaudio and jackd want to take control of the audio hardware, by default you're using pulseaudio but I needed jackd to hook the keyboard up to qsynth
<surgy> wafflejock, yeah thats too much....i just want to mess around and im a little burnt from the effort it took to setup my graphics tablet lol
<tobyj> is there anyone here that can help with my problem?
<wafflejock> surgy: yeah took me a few hours of fiddling... lots of fun with a real keyboard though... the sound font files have tons of fun noises
<Jordan_U> tobyj: If anyone watching the channel can help, they will.
<zhxk> hello, how to monitor every ports traffic
<wafflejock> zhxk: can use wireshark or tcpdump, depends on what you're trying to monitor...maybe ntop
<zhxk> wafflejock, can i manage the traffic?
<surgy> wafflejock, yeah if i had a real keyboard id definately be down...... but i was just gonna mess around.... i suppose i can wait. i was just hoping to install a package or two and start playing
<wafflejock> surgy: yeah it's not a terrible amount of work really just a matter of getting a few tools in place to help connect the midi note generating thing to the part that synthesizes the sounds, but yeah not just a single package install thing was more reading than doing for me
<wafflejock> zhxk: can you be more specific about how you want to manage it? I'm not super familiar with network management tools available in terms of blocking sites... I know you can configure iptables to block connections in or out but there might be something simpler/higher someone else here knows of
<wafflejock> surgy: maybe could do a LiveUSB of ubuntu studio
<arooni> hey everyone; anyone use radiotray here ?  i'm on ubuntu 14.04 and i cant get radiotray's bookmarks.xml to be edited.  any ideas on how to fix?  i make changes but nothing happens
<k1l_> arooni: i did use the right-click menu from radiotray
<wafflejock> arooni: typically config files are read at startup are you restarting the program after edits?
<arooni> k1l_, i think thats gonna hve to bwe the way to do it; wish there was a way to edit bookmarks.xml
<k1l_> arooni: did you restart it? try to start it from a terminal and see if it says an error there
<arooni> i even removed the bookmarks.xml from /usr/share/radiotray  and it still works.  i also tried grepping for a new menu item i added via the app and i cant find where radiotray is writing to
<arooni> yes i tried restarting
<surgy> wafflejock, maybe
<arooni> its obviously ignoring the  /usr/share/radiotray/bookmarks.xml
<k1l_> ~/.local/share/radiotray/bookmarks.xml
<k1l_> arooni: did you try the "reload bookmarks" setting?
<xrisk> hi people can you tell me how to get the latest version of g++ ?
<tobyj> Problem solved
<arooni> a ha!
<arooni> so why was there a /usr/share/radiotray directory AND a  ~/.local/share/radiotray directory
<arooni> for the same app?
<arooni> with seemingly identical files
<wafflejock> arooni: typically user settings vs system wide
<arooni> so apps typically look in .local or /usr/ for config settings?
<Jordan_U> xrisk: What is your end goal?
<wafflejock> arooni: so shared settings are used if user specific isn't found
<k1l_> arooni: it uses the users setting in the users home.
<arooni> so if i want to make app config changes
<arooni> i should always look first in ~/.local
<xrisk> Jordan_U: I installed Ubuntu 15.04 andthe version of g++ is has does not support some of the new C++ features.
<wafflejock> arooni: yeah ~/.config or ~/.local somewhere in your home folder will be user specific settings
<k1l_> arooni: its a user setting. so its in the users home.
<Jordan_U> xrisk: What features specifically are you missing?
<arooni> didnt see any of ~.local/  in dpkg --listfiles radiotray
<wafflejock> arooni: because each user has their own home
<arooni> im the only one who uses this machine
<arooni> but i guess that doesnt matter
<wafflejock> arooni: yeah it can create those files dynamically
<xrisk> Jordan_U: For example, the `auto` iterator.
<k1l_> arooni: if "your mother" on your pc wants other channels to be in radiotray it doesnt work with only one config file :)
<arooni> learning something new every day
<wafflejock> arooni: lots of programs will make a config for the user if one isn't present the first time they run
<wafflejock> or anytime they run
<arooni> bingo!
<arooni> moved the bookmarks folder over to ~/local/blah and it worked great
<arooni> thanks folks
<hydral> couocu
<hydral> Our conversation it is crypted,?
<Cebot|work> hi. anyone around using a displaylink based dockingstation?
<wileee> hydral, nope
<wileee> Cebot|work, If you need support, share the issue with the channel.
<hydral> IT's very psychedelisk
<Jordan_U> xrisk: According to https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html , that feature was added in gcc 4.4, and thus should be avalable in the g++ 4.9.2 shipped in Ubuntu 15.04. What problem are you having with the auto keyword?
<OerHeks> hydral, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Cebot|work> wileee, i'm just curious if someone got it to work yet. displaylink offers only a version for their drivers tested on ubuntu. i'm currently on suse, but tried kubuntu live cd and installed the driver in the live session, but also no luck...
<wafflejock> hydral: this room is just for support questions/answers about ubuntu, if you want to just chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xrisk> Jordan_U: i will give you a snippet please wait
<wileee> Cebot|work, Not sure myself, specific hardware is generally best to state here. ;)
<Jordan_U> xrisk: Note that you may need to add -std=c++0x to your g++ invocation.
<xrisk> Jordan_U: Why is that?
<wileee> Cebot|work, Does the unit show in lsusb?
<Jordan_U> xrisk: Because gcc doesn't default to supporting the latest C and C++ standards because otherwise people might unknowingly start depending on non portable features.
<xrisk> Jordan_U: I will try that one moment :)
<Cebot|work> wileee, yes it does
<wileee> Cebot|work, What's it called there?
<Cebot|work> i'd be happy already if i could get it to work inside virtualbox with a win7 guest. cuz that is what i need it for. but the windows driver doesn't support the virtualbox gfx driver...
<Cebot|work> wileee, sec, i'll check
<Cebot|work> wileee, Bus 004 Device 004: ID 17e9:4306 DisplayLink
<k1l_> Cebot|work: is this about a smartphone?
<wileee> Cebot|work, I think that is key info, with a quick google I see kit, in multiple devices I think, certainly helpful here.
<wileee> it*
<wileee> k1l_, A dock
<k1l_> a smartphone dock?
<wileee> I think a computer, but that is a good question
<Cebot|work> k1l_, a usb3 display dock
<Cebot|work> wileee, i'm not sure what you mean with you see kit?
<wileee> Cebot|work, typo see 't'
<wileee> it*
<Cebot|work> wileee, i went by the install instructions for ubuntu (on the kubuntu live cd as well as on suse) provided by displaylink.com
<wileee> Cebot|work, Commonly we see hardware in many devices, so that lsusb is pertinent it alone hits on google.
<wileee> Cebot|work, Sure, I'm not the best help here all I can do is google, better for knowing helpers is all. ;)
<k1l_> Cebot|work: you got something like a install script or docs?
<wileee> Cebot|work, Off topic, but did you know the large hadron  runs suse?
<k1l_> Cebot|work: you are on a live ubuntu?
<Cebot|work> wileee, but then, these dockingstations suck big time anyway. even on windows they cause a lot of problems for our colleagues. wish there were any decent (as in reliable for daily office work with lots of web and smaller gfx projects) that is not based on a displaylink chip and has native linux support too
<k1l_> Cebot|work: because from my understanding of http://www.displaylink.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29  this seems to work.
<Cebot|work> wileee, i remember to have heard about it
<Johnny_Linux> suse halt
<Cebot|work> k1l_, displaylink.com has the installer. run it with --noexec --keep to extract the package and look at the install script
<Cebot|work> k1l_, not on kubuntu live anymore. tried it the way the described it, didn't get it to work (spent days on trying to get it to work on suse already)
<k1l_> Cebot|work: i would suggest you make a new thread in that forum i just linked so the specialists could have a look
<k1l_> Cebot|work: well, i would try a real ubuntu install.
<Cebot|work> k1l_, not an option. i'm quite happy to got everything working as i need it now, except for the 3rd monitor.
<bdjd> Hey guys. The wireless networks just disappeared on my computer and I can't even enable/disable wireless networks. Can anyone help me fix this?
<_Anna> Hi. I need help from libreOffice users.
<_Anna> [15:09] CuriousAboutSL: I'd like to uncheck the "data>sort>options>Range contains column labels" option and keep it unchecked. How? After I click OK it returns to being checked.
<bdjd> Anyone? I'm kind of desperate
<wileee> bdjd, THe channel, not me, needs a release and desktop to start with usually.
<wileee> any background leading to this as well
<bdjd> Thanks. Ubuntu 15.04. I was writing a program in android studio. The computer just froze and so I restarted it.
<bdjd> Now I have no wireless.
<wileee> bdjd, This the unity desktop, or is there an android de
<bdjd> It says I have wlan0 doesn't exist
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: Is it a usb adapter?
<bdjd> There's an android ide
<bdjd> Yes
<wileee> thanks, hopefully that will get some interst
<bdjd> Thanks again
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: Move it to a different usb port perhaps?
<bdjd> I tried that
<bdjd> And I got a different wifi usb adapter
<bdjd> No change
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: hmm
<bdjd> Tried restarting  network manager and restarting the network service
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: might want to check dmesg and see if it registered that it picked up a device
<bdjd> They work. But to no avail
<bdjd> Frankfromhr bow do I do that?
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: you can do dmesg | grep -i usb from the terminal
<bdjd> K
<bdjd> You want me to tell you it's output?
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: Sure, do you know how to use pastebin ?
<bdjd> I cant. The computer won't connect to the Internet and I'm on a smartphone lol.
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: hah right
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: pm me whatever looks relevent so we don't spam the channel
<bdjd> Okay
<wileee> FrankFromHR, The wants to see help.
<wileee> channel*
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: paste in the channel then
<bdjd> Frankfromhr I actually cant...it's like 200 lines long lol
<bdjd> Maybe yell me what to look for?
<FrankFromHR> k try this, pull out the wifi adapter
<FrankFromHR> then try tail -f /var/log/dmesg and then plug in the adapter and see if you see anything that says stuff about a new usb device.
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: Back.
<bdjd> Nothing about wifi
<herrkin> hi community, I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu server, I chose to encrypt the partition, now it asks me to input the passphrase everytime I start the system, is it normal?
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: anything about a usb device?
<reisio> herrkin: kinda pointless otherwise
<Umeaboy> I can tell you the last row in a while.
<bdjd> Yes. Over - current condition
<herrkin> I think I did it once on ubuntu desktop it only asked me to input login info.
<reisio> that's what disk encryption is for, protection from those with physical access (that are also too ignorant to wait until you've unlocked it)
<bdjd> Then on the latest command it says eth0 link is not ready
<herrkin> what I wanted by encrypting the partition is just not to let the owners grab the files. if I do that I would have to give the passphrase to them, so there is no point on having it in my case.
<bdjd> Frankfromhr did you see what I said?
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: do lshw -C network does it show you anything about wireless interface?
<bdjd> No
<bdjd> Frankfromhr no
<bdjd> It says ethernet interface
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: k type lsusb does that have anything in the list?
<bdjd> Nothing about wireless.
<bdjd> Hm
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: So it's not being picked up at all
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: So something else is probably going on
<bdjd> I'm trying different usb ports
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: What else do you have plugged in?
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: keyboard, mouse and ?
<bdjd> Mouse is plugged in and running just fine
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: You can also take a picture and post a link to it from imgur.com.
<Radix|DR> Hello is there any good ways to really optimize your ram
<bdjd> Frankfromhr mous, keyboard, phone
<bdjd> Wifi
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: try disconnecting the phone and reboot with the wifi plugged in..
<reisio> Radix|DR: exploit you mean?
<Jordan_U> Radix|DR: What is your end goal?
<bdjd> Frankfromhr.  I just changed the mouse to a different usb and plugged my wifi card on the same place and now it works
<bdjd> Engineering!
<bdjd> Lol
<OerHeks> Linux is great in memory-control, Only browsers can mess up my ram AFAIK
<bdjd> That's seriously engineering in a nutshell. Lolol
<Radix|DR> Im running a PocketMine-MP Game server and I want to really use every bit of my dedicated server
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: Mouse is still working?
<bdjd> Yes
<jr_> FrankFromHR: see?
<jr_> It's bdjd
<jr_> No clue what just happened
<jr_> But...w.e
<jr_> Now I can get back to work
<jr_> haha
<FrankFromHR> bdjd: computers.. they keep me in pizza and beer but some days I hate them..
<FrankFromHR> jr_: hah
<jr_> Yeah. They are kind of like magnets
<jr_> You know?
<jr_> ....how do they work?
<jr_> anyway. Thanks agaibn
<FrankFromHR> jr_: Np
<jr_> I'm going to my a crab and get the shell out of here
<_Anna> I need help from libreOffice users. I'd like to uncheck the "data>sort>options>Range contains column labels" option and keep it unchecked. How? After I click OK it returns to being checked.
<CalebW> Anybody on?
<reisio> nope
<chalcedony> i asked in #libreoffice but not getting responses. Hopefully here. My husband's Ubuntu 14.04 computer crashed. He's having trouble recovering LibreOffice .odt files
<chalcedony> i asked him to look at the crash log.. he doesn't know how to do that, either?
<reisio> well which is it, he wants to know why it crashed, or he wants the .odt files
<wileee> chalcedony, Is the install showing from a live?
<wankipyrate> does the computer boot at all?
<chalcedony> wankipyrate, yes it rebooted
<chalcedony> wileee, he needs the files, he keeps important things there
<chalcedony> i would like to know what broke so we can keep it from happening
<wileee> chalcedony, Sure, and why I asked that question, it is a deep mist now we look through.
<iv4nnunes> hi
<c_korn> hello, how can I make glxgears run in a chroot? http://sprunge.us/DNjh already installed the nvidia-346 package
<chalcedony> if i'm really really lucky i can ssh to his box
<wileee> chalcedony, I would reread reisio's message.
<chalcedony> wileee, reading up
<F6F7> since running ubuntu 15.04 i often get "Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled" in my syslog/dmesg files and the cpu is indeed quite hot (ls_sensors says usually around 80C). This has not happened in older ubuntu versions or other Linux Os's. What can be the reason for it?
<reisio> iv4nnunes: hi
<reisio> F6F7: kernel "regression"
<F6F7> My fan is definitely not dirty and it works fine on some other OSs (but the overheating cpu also is the case on debian 8 for example)
<reisio> or less likely, userspace regression
<wileee> chalcedony, we do one thing at a time and on occasion we do it well. ;)
<reisio> F6F7: try a kernel from the version that worked
<F6F7> ok, how can i change the kernel?
<chalcedony> <reisio> well which is it, he wants to know why it crashed, or he wants the .odt files | sorry I replied to the wrong party. My husband needs his docunents. I (me personally) would like to know why the computer doesn't keep working for him.
<reisio> chalcedony: how is he having trouble getting .odt files?
<chalcedony> reisio, my memory is not edetic. However he clicked on LibreOffice and it started recovering docuoments.. however it shows that it is u nable to recover about half of them
<wileee> reisio, don't forget to say 'over' after evey transmission. ;)
<chalcedony> we didn't go further and he has not used the computer much
<reisio> chalcedony: that should only matter for things he was editing at the time of the crash that he didn't save
<chalcedony> reisio, uh huh.
<reisio> is that what he's worried about, things he was editing at the time that weren't saved?
<wileee> libreoffice has an auto-saver has to be turned on is all chalcedony, any way best luck.
<chalcedony> reisio, he keeps ongoing records of events. he needs those. yes
<reisio> chalcedony: so he had documents open that he hadn't saved?
<chalcedony> wileee, where's that setting ill see it's on!
<chalcedony> reisio, my husband doesn't speak and understand speech due to a stroke. he's not well atm. i can't ask him.
<wileee> chalcedony, It is what it is so be careful to know it's function exactly. https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Saving_Documents_Automatically
<chalcedony> wileee, thank you much!
<wileee> no prob
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<chalcedony> reisio, thank you so much
<nieve> Hello!
<uio> Hello, youtube is kind of choppy... specs are 2 GiB RAM and 600 MHz. Any ideas on how to make it run better ?
<nieve> any know what distribution consume low resources pc?
<Jordan_U> uio: Are videos played through a dedicated player like Totem or VLC also choppy?
<Jordan_U> !xubuntu | nieve
<ubottu> nieve: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | nieve
<ubottu> nieve: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<uniqueNick1> any os version to teach linux for my 4yo kid?
<uio> Jordan_U: I haven't yet tried  vlc, but I think that those distros you suggest might be better suited than ubuntu. Thanks.
<nieve> Oh! Thk, i are using now MX 14 Memphis
<nieve> but is only x86
<nieve> Una distrubución que consuma pocos recursos y que sea de arquitectura 64 bits?
<xangua> !lubuntu | nieve
<ubottu> nieve: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nieve> gracias, voy a hechar un vistazo :)
<xangua> uniqueNick1: what other answer do you expect beside Ubuntu flavors in the ubuntu channel¿
<apollo_> test
<uniqueNick1> Xangua: ubuntu4toodler maybe
<r0th3d> j
#ubuntu 2015-08-14
<kadiro> hello
<kadiro> I have a question
<reisio> prove it
<kadiro> my question is about grub and boot from ubuntu, update-grub take a long time and boot too
<kadiro> sorry for my bad english ( ps: i'm not now from ubuntu )
<reisio> is your question "update-grub take a long time?" ?
<kadiro> yes reisio and booting from ubuntu too
<kadiro> any idea reisio ?
<reisio> sorry I don't know how to answer that
<kadiro> thank you for your response :)
<wileee> kadiro, Hit the esc key after leaving grub to see any text info. One issue at at time is important.
<kadiro> thk's wileee i will do that torrow
<CalebW> What is the XKB option string for the super key?
<kadiro> tomorrow*
<wileee> kadiro, Can you pastebin a sudo fdisk -l if msdos or sudo parted -l if uefi so we can see what al is there.
<kadiro> ok wileee i will do that tomorrow i'm not from ubuntu now
<bmsr256> hi, my question is: sometimes when i log in to ubuntu the home folder appears with the other folders with a lock, you know why this happens?
<kadiro> wileee: my cable ide for HDD where is ubuntu installed damaged, may be a problem related to the cable?
<wileee> kadiro, Cool, so other helpful info would be the basic hardware chip, and ram. So we can see if it is just old hardware. No idea on a cable, personally hard info does it.
<wileee> kadiro, This ubnutu in a external?
<kadiro> ok wileee thank you, may be i will buy a cable tomorrow and see what happend
<kadiro> no wileee
<wileee> kadiro, Cool, I saw ide, just checking?
<kadiro> my HDD ( removed now ) is an maxtor 40 Gb
<wileee> ssd?
<kadiro> yes true wileee
<kadiro> IDE
<wafflejock> weird
<kadiro> big cable ( oldest )
<wafflejock> oh you weren't saying yes to SSD right just yes about IDE
<wileee> I think so
<wafflejock> yeah don't think you can get an IDE SSD that would be weird
<kadiro> yes like this http://www.videk.co.uk/shopimages/sections/thumbnails/3014.jpg
<wafflejock> I stand corrected
<wafflejock> they do exist http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/SSDMLP060/
<rredd4> followed these instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx    on how to create a bootable USB stick on OS X.  It does not work.  Also, the instructions son
<kadiro> wafflejock: i guess this technology is faster
<rredd4> also, the instructions don't say about formatting the usb stick, ms dos or mac format
<snowkidind> ok here we go again. looking for a recommended email configuration for ubuntu and an isp who blocks port 25. For my development server
<OerHeks> rredd4, format to fat32
<wafflejock> kadiro: yeah SSD have much faster times because it is a Solid State Drive which means it doesn't have any moving parts, it's something like a huge flash drive for your hard drive, seek times to any part of the disk are fast since it's just sending signals down circuits not moving a disk and an arm around, but typically you'd want a SATA connector for it since it has higher bandwidth to get the data from the disk to the board not IDE
<rredd4> OerHeks will a mac boot from a fat32 device?
<snowkidind> I just put an ssd in this machine im working on. leagues faster.
<aaomidi> Hey guys, I'm running into an annoying issue when trying to install ubuntu-desktop-next
<OerHeks> rredd4, when you put the iso on the usb, yes
<aaomidi> The issue is this: http://pastebin.com/NA88mx9v
<kadiro> thk's wafflejock, is cheap? and exist for all over the world? ( i never see it )
<kasad> aloha
<aaomidi> I am on a desktop without any bluetooth adapters which is causing the installation to fail.
<kasad> guys, could you help decipher this to me, I don't even know where to begin
<kasad> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-dq3FnkxsbUamx4UHVZMkFPVmc&usp=sharing
<wafflejock> kadiro: I think you can get them anywhere at this point, they tend to be far more expensive per GB compared to spinning disks
<wileee> aaomidi, This from a PPA?
<aaomidi> Default.
<wafflejock> kadiro: typically they are good for your OS and day to day programs then big games or media you put on spinning disks
<kasad> image 1 is when I power up the machine, then it tries to fix itself and goes into infinite loop which looks like image2
<rredd4> OerHeks  I have rEFInd loaded also, use that or remove it?
<kadiro> wafflejock: i'm from algeria, i ask if you can confirm it exst in my country
<kasad> if anyone has a clue about those error messages, it would be great help
<wafflejock> kadiro: well you can definitely order online
<kasad> because I have stuff on that laptop that I really need
<wafflejock> kadiro: http://www.newegg.com/SSDs/Category/ID-119?Tpk=ssd
<aaomidi> kasad: You might be able to fix that with boot-fix
<aaomidi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> rredd4, i don't know about mac, just how to make a live-usb, see the mactel wiki
<kadiro> wafflejock: this is the point in my country no one can order online
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kasad> thanks!
<kasad> let me see
<aaomidi> wileee: Any idea?
<wafflejock> kadiro: ah sorry to hear that, but if you search SSD in Algeria you can probably find better resources than I know of
<wileee> aaomidi, what release are you running?
<aaomidi> 15.04
<kadiro> thank you wafflejock
<gartral> hey all, I have a motherboard that has a light aray that's controlled through UEFI, are there any tools available to control that from withing ubuntu?
<aaomidi> Just wanting to try out 15.10
<wileee> aaomidi, I only see a iso download with that, not sure otherwise, I'm in 14.04 at the moment.
<wileee> aaomidi, There is a 15.10 channel
<OerHeks> kasad, follow the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop, as an LXC container or live iso
<aaomidi> Yeah, the issue is with the install script
<aaomidi> It doesnt ignore the fact that bluetooth can not exist xD
<wileee> aaomidi, If you're doing this in 15.10, you want it's channel, here for 15.04 is all
<kasad> thank you guys,I love you <3, downloading now
<OerHeks> aaomidi , follow the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop, as an LXC container or live iso ( just installing unity-next give you this issues)
<kadiro> my brother have an old pc than me with only 256M ram ddr1, i ask, if any DE or special ubuntu can be light and easy for him?
<Jordan_U> rredd4: Do you only have OSX for preparing the USB, or can you use Ubuntu to create it?
<wileee> had to use my next live last week, freaky man
<rredd4> Jordan_U osx only
<rredd4> Jordan_U would have to use virtualbox to use ubuntu.  trying to dual boot osx and ubuntu
<kadiro> he want just listening video and music and viewing web site like youtube
<rredd4> Jordan_U using vb is slow
<wafflejock> kadiro: this could work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu but without some sort of GPU YouTube is probably not going to work out great
<wafflejock> kadiro: even a cheap PCI card GPU can help if the board doesn't have some kind of dedicated GPU
<kadiro> wafflejock: thk's again i will test it in his machine i have the iso the same i installed in mine
<kadiro> i forget to said: he have an atheros wifi, is the kernel can see it or i must check out the driver for it?
<OerHeks> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kadiro> thank you OerHeks
<Gerowen> Random thought, is there an easy to use file recovery tool for Ubuntu?  Something like Piriform's "Recuva" for Linux?
<wileee> Gerowen, easy is a users decision testdisk is the usual
<OerHeks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (vivid), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<OerHeks> I would go for testdisk too, not that easy, but there is a manual  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kadiro> thk's again OerHeks this helpful for me and new
<Gerowen> wileee and OerHeks: I may just write myself a script then to automate testdisk operations then instead of trying to memorize the manual, :-)
<wileee> Gerowen, how about just being backed up?
<kadiro> I installed in the past script from internet to fix a problem for my grub ( take long time to boot ) it add " $vt_handoff " in grub.cfg, what that means?
<Guest43754> I have a question
<Gerowen> wileee: The concern is not for myself, but for a "what if" scenario.  What if a power surge kills my backup hard drive?  What if a friend comes to me and wants a file recovered?  Backups are all well and good, but fecal excrement happens, :P
<kut> in bash, how would you rename yyyy-mm-dd description\adfg.jpg and other files within the dir to yyyy-mm-dd description\yyyy-mm-dd description 001.jpg and yyyy-mm-dd description 002.jpg etc ?
<kadiro> Guest43754: give it a try
<rnat> Gerowen: That's why you should always have multiple backups distributed across devices geographically if possible, the probability of a disaster affecting all your devise on the same day is close to 0.001
<Gerowen> rnat: And how does that help the 75 year old lady next door who accidentally deleted a photo of her grandkid?  You expect every tom dick and harry to have duplicate and off site backups of everything they've got?  Tell me how it works out in your neighborhood, :P
<kadiro> kut: may be this will help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674490
<Guest43754> Well, when I install NodeJS and run node it doesn't return anything, neither does node -v. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it via apt-get
<Flannel> Gerowen: backups should be disconnected when not in use (that helps against power surges, viruses, accidental deletion, etc).
<Gerowen> Anyway, I'll take a look at testdisk, people seem to be avoiding the question, which tells me there's not a lot of choices in the Linux world when it comes to this particular tool, so I'll do what I can with testdisk so that if something ever does happen, I'm prepared.
<kadiro> CharlesT_: no idea for that sorry
<wafflejock> Gerowen: ddrescue can work well too
<rnat> Gerowen: so you are 75 year old lady? hmmmm
<dw1> how can i disable the shut down on critical low power - ubuntu 14.04
<CharlesT_> I also tried updating apt-get and it gave me an error after sitting at "100% [waiting for headers]" too. any idea why that is?
<dw1> i want to drain the battery so the capacity readout is better
<wafflejock> Gerowen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Gerowen> rnat: Negative, stop deflecting.  wafflejock: Thanks, I'll check it out, :-)  If everybody must know, what brought up the question was I just got a message from a family member asking about recovering lost photos, and on Windows machines I usually use Recuva with mixed success, dependong on whether those sectors have been overwritten yet, but it got me to thinking, I had never tried doing it in Ubuntu, so I thought I'd stop by here and ask.
<dw1> maybe i should boot into a liveusb for that :P
<dw1> nm
<kadiro> CharlesT_: i guess when using update-grub take a long time for you too?
<wafflejock> Gerowen: yup I've used it before on dying/damaged disks and had pretty good results (was just copying scratched up DVDs for my brother)
<kut> kadiro: not really cause I want the files named based on the folder name (since it has the date and description already in it)
<CharlesT_> havent tried
<CharlesT_> i will
<kadiro> kut: my english is bad, you want to rename yyyy-mm-dd description\adfg.jpg to yyyy-mm-dd description\yyyy-mm-dd description 001.jpg and so on ?
<kut> yes
<xMopxShell> so after a couple months of uptime, my ubuntu server started having crazy latency on incoming connections. ufw seemed to be the cause, but it doesn't have any special rules besides allowing specific ports from specific IPs. Any ideas?
<kadiro> hmm somethin to append date to a file but this is hard for me kut
<CharlesT_> Update-grub runs fine
<CharlesT_> I can also ping google
<kut> kadiro: just the name, not the date info
<wileee> CharlesT_, Kinda hard to follow any of that info, especially when your first post was a different nic. Stop, gather the info and put it all in single posts
<OerHeks> xMopxShell, "couple of months" sounds like you didn't update the kernel and stuff ..
<xMopxShell> OerHeks: right, but is iptables really that unstable? It's been around for ages
<wileee> xMopxShell, You are really short on any real details, there is #ubuntu-server but they will be even stronger on the details I would suspect.
<xMopxShell> alright, thanks
<coffee-guy> hey for ubuntu install which client has spellcheck? smuxi? xchat? er...?
<bazhang> coffee-guy, hexchat
<coffee-guy> oh yah ok thank bazhang
<kadiro> kut: if one by one then: mv "yyyy-mm-dd description/adfg.jpg" "yyyy-mm-dd description/yyyy-mm-dd description 001.jpg
<kadiro> if i understand what you trying to do
<CharlesT_> wileee what should I do?
<wileee> CharlesT_, No idea, not an area I know, however I see you just randomly spreading the info on the channel, could you follow that?
<kadiro> CharlesT_: I'm not sure but when an error apear about header i think iso image installed is corupted
<xheart> hi everyone,
<kadiro> hi
<kadiro> kut: are you here?
<xheart> is there a command to search for drivers on ubuntu 14.04? My wifi does not work correctly
<xheart> with 12.04lts worked better
<kadiro> xheart: try upgrading the kernel
<xheart> how?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how do I upgrade my installation of ubuntu without having to completely reinstall?
<kadiro> apt-get dist-upgrade ( correct me if i'm not correct )
<OneM_Industries> Ok, you are a fast typer.
<wileee> kadiro, Would you please stop helping, I have to keep you in ignore otherwise, and don;t see the post which are of no help and get in the way of helping.
<kadiro> wileee: i just try to help
<Bashing-om> xheart: Try ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<wileee> kadiro, Your not......period, you're getting in the way of real help, and this is not just my opinion.
<xheart> i will try that bashing
<kadiro> wileee: i don't understand what you means
<wileee> kadiro, Not my issue, stop helping.
<kadiro> wileee: why?
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries: what are you trying to upgrade from and to?
<kadiro> i think this channel is for helping or asking
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades should basically cover it regardless
<wileee> kadiro, You do not help, but you hinder well stop it.
<OneM_Industries> Ah, thank you.
<kadiro> wileee: that what you thinking i do not that may be a coincidence
<xheart> did not do any change
<kadiro> guys, is what saying Mr wileee correct about me?
<OerHeks> kadiro, just giving random solutions like updating a kernel make no sense, wifi drivers should work. the claim they work better in 12.04 has not been proven to me, sofar.
<wafflejock> xheart: is your wireless built in or USB?
<kadiro> OerHeks: yes correct for what you saying
<Bashing-om> xheart: No change intended -> "lost" just to show what options are available . If there are options shown one might do : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the system figure out what it needs .
<Bashing-om> lost/list*
<kadiro> but i do not that whith intent
<kadiro> sorry if i'm not helpfull or welcome here
<wafflejock> kadiro: good to either use well known references or just give advice on things you're either very familiar with or you can test, if you want to socialize about ubuntu join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kadiro> thank you all, i stop my help
<wafflejock> kadiro: we (I at least) don't intend to be mean either it's just a matter of keeping the channel focused and not sending users on ten paths at once
<wileee> the facts are not mean, own them
<wafflejock> wileee: usually not what you say but how you say it though, unfortunate reality of communication
<kadiro> thank you all, you're right, i understand you
<OneM_Industries> Hm, this is odd. I tried opening the software updater to upgrade, but there is no upgrade button like the documentation shows, and when I click on settings, nothing happens.
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries: try launching "Software & Updates" directly
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha, done.
<OneM_Industries> Odd, I still don't see a upgrade button.
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: What release to what release?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04 LTS to 15.04.
<OneM_Industries> At least, that is what I am hoping to do.
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries: in the Software & Updates you should have an Updates tab
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries: in there you should see a drop down that says it only looks for LTS upgrades right now
<OneM_Industries> Set it to any update?
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: I believe an LTS will only show you upgrades to another LTS, unless you specify that you want to include non-LTS releases.
<wafflejock> yeah believe any new version is what it should be, can wait to get a confirm from others
<wafflejock> pretty sure that's it though
<OneM_Industries> Done, now to wait.
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: You can't go from 14.04 to 15.04 directly regardless - you'd have to go through 14.10, which complicates matters since I think it's EOL already.
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<OneM_Industries> Bother.
<tonyyarusso> It can still be done, just might take some fiddling.
<OerHeks> you will need the old-release trick to get over 14.10
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> You might reconsidder fresh install.
<OneM_Industries> Eeh.
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, see this part > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<Cpudan80> Hello folks
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble with my server which has a RAID 5 software raid in it
<Cpudan80> The stats are showing 2 of the disks as "removed"
<OneM_Industries> You know what, I will be happy with 14.04 for now.
<Cpudan80> Now the tricky thing is that there's a separate RAID 1 on the same 3 drives that is good
<kadiro> good night every body ( i'm sorry again Mr wileee i swear i do not that with intent )
<wileee> wafflejock, This person has been addressed multiple times, they need to reflect, they have been argumentative from the first post with multiple regulars. Nice talk is not there function, an authority figure is needed like a mod, this is obvious.
<wileee> their*
<wafflejock> right well if your message isn't getting through maybe you need to re-frame the delivery of the message instead of getting angry is all I'm saying, you're right to discourage bad advice
<wafflejock> and I know you help a lot of people here (probably me before too, so nothing personal)
<wileee> I call the cops when the authority is needed in my job, some people only respond to this
<kadiro> ok, i'm sorry
<wileee> I have training on a crisis line, psychology, counseling and intercultural relations, this is beyond any rewording.
<qoo> 有国人吗
<bazhang> !cn | qoo
<ubottu> qoo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qoo> 55~~~
<hujan> hai
<hujan> selamat pagi
<wileee> hujan, English?
<somsip> !in | hujan
<ubottu> hujan: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<somsip> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jhgfrxtilyogupul> GET BACK IN UBUNTU
<jhgfrxtilyogupul> sorry
<chalcedony> my husband still wants to recover his files.
<chalcedony> to him, he had 'saving' on.
<chalcedony> so they ought to be there and be ok
<Continuum> hey this is probably the wrong place to ask
<Continuum> but does anybody know the channel that replaced #defocus?
<wileee> chalcedony, I would pull them with a live in a copy and paste and open one by one with libreoffice to see what is up.
<wileee> !alis | Continuum might help
<ubottu> Continuum might help: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Continuum> yeah but if i list by most popular all i get is ubuntu, debian channels and such
<Continuum> im looking for a misc/social channel
<wileee> Continuum, there is #ubuntu-offtopic they might know there, just guessing though.
<Continuum> thanks!
<wileee> no problem, nota a bad place to lurk
<chalcedony> wileee, did you mean a live cd?
<wileee> chalcedony, I just wonder if they need libreoffice to do a fix, just hard to tell from the info. I believe it will boot, and you have ssh access maybe.
<wileee> chalcedony, Yeah a live disk or usb
<chalcedony> i'm ssh'd to his computer wileee
<ki7rw> what's all this "funny stuff" happening with updates? turns out that the updates thru synaptic and software updater hang because of some changelog nonsense - i found this out when i used apt-get and saw the changlog hang there
<chalcedony> ki7rw, ouch
<chalcedony> wileee, i found this but foremost gives errors. https://mikemacd.wordpress.com/2012/02/13/recover-lost-or-corrupt-libreoffice-doc-files-or-any-deleted-media-files/
<ki7rw> as a matter of fact, i have to reboot my computer before i can run apt-get because of the synaptic and software updater hangs
<ki7rw> as a matter of fact, i have to reboot now
<wileee> chalcedony, Cool, just seems like just starting at the easiest place is the logical thing to do, actually shown statistically to be the straightest point to an answer. Beyond that it is hard to follow anything here with you fixing while trying to recover.
<chalcedony> wileee, i'm not trying to be confusing
<wileee> chalcedony, I know, it's just hard to follow what has happened, and what you have done. I'm not the best help beyond what I suggested with a live. Additionally we don;t know now where the files are, or if it is the auotosave documents. ;)
<wileee> chalcedony, On occasion I've had a doc open and reboot, libreoffice does a fix and it works, this is a crash though, would be nice to know if any are fixed by opening with libreoffice.
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> he says he's got it.. i don't know what he's got
<chalcedony> he had me type all the file names for him.. so maybe .. he says he's happy.
<wileee> great care your giving ;)
<chalcedony> hehe
<chalcedony> i try
<chalcedony> thanks wileee :)
<wileee> ;)
<Grzy7316> hey anybody here able to help me set up a WD mycloud NAs as a permanent mount? When I tried setting up fstab I get an error about cifs urls not supported
<fortesp> does any one know a good channel for being a better QA(tester)
<c2h6o> hey guys, with the snappy package manager, will packages contain all of their dependencies?
<wileee> c2h6o, snappy package manager?
<fortesp> hi guys
<fortesp> <fortesp> im not sure too much about this channel, im hoping you guys can give me tips about QA and how to be better
<fortesp> or even ubuntu to be honest, first time using it :/
<somsip> fortesp: you just ask what you want support with and people help if they can
<fortesp> awesome
<c2h6o> wileee, i think the upcoming 15.10 version will introduce snappy packages alonside .debs
<wileee> c2h6o, Not used the snappy core but any app installed has it;s dependencies within it's script for install.
<fortesp> i got my first IT job we r using linux, whats the best place to learn how to do stuff, is there a centralized place with all info?
<wileee> c2h6o, I assume it is the same there, have you had dependency issues?
<cihhan> Hi all, somehow my firefox stopped giving sound and I am checking and it s the same for Chrome. However, I can get sound from VLC player. Any idea?
<Bashing-om> fortesp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages // Current and well maontained .
<Bashing-om> maintained*
<somsip> fortesp: #linux channel or for ubuntu type !manual
<darius93> why is kernel 3.16 installed on 14.04? I thought the kernel was to be 3.13 during its lifetime (not including HWE)
<Bashing-om> darius93: release 14.04.2 is HWE enabled .
<javier_> hola
<cihhan> Hi all, somehow my firefox stopped giving sound and I am checking and it s the same for Chrome. However, I can get sound from VLC player. Any idea?
<indistylo> I am trying to make my first RESTful API project using  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19483883/how-to-use-dropwizard-in-netbeans-project , I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/wsGnMT4M kindly tell me how to resolve it
<fortesp> somsip: thanks
<fortesp> btw whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<fortesp> Xchat?
<cihhan> hi all, i cant get any sound from videos using both firefox and chrome but vlc works fine. any idea?
<surgy>  im running kubuntu 14.04 kernal 13.19  i have a huion graphics tablet that works in krita and gimp with pressure and everything. works great. in mypaint everything on the tablet works except for pressure..... can you help me get my pressure sensitivity to work please?
<surgy> i have already tried #mypaint
<UbuntuNJ> Hello. I just installed Ununtu onto an 8GB flash drive but I now realize it's too small, Is there any way to image it to a 32GB flash drive? I don't have a usable DVD or hard drive on this system
<surgy> UbuntuNJ, you can download another live installer onto the 32gb drive
<UbuntuNJ> surgy, if I do that can i install a full OS  to the 32gb drive? Not just run a Live image?
<surgy> well your on the 8gb now?
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, Sure from a live use gparted to copy paste the partition to a bigger on the 32
<surgy> UbuntuNJ, listen to wileee
<UbuntuNJ> Wileee I can't use a live dvd or a live USB stick now and still have the other 2 USB sticks installed
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, You could dd it as well, clonezilla clone, I would do a copy paste, you just have to add grub to the mbr to boot.
<fahad> anyone there?
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, Well you can't do anything from it, it has to be not mounted.
<surgy> UbuntuNJ, use this command "sudo dd if=/'directory to iso' of=/'mount point of desired live'
<wileee> surgy, this is not an iso, stop.
<wileee> we may get there, but so far that does not answer the users needs as far as I can tell anyway
<surgy> wileee, ok :)
<wileee> thanks ;)
<UbuntuNJ> Here is the stutation. My coworker's HDD died in her laptop. She can't afford a repair so I suggested ubuntu on a flash drive.
<UbuntuNJ> From my Windows 8 system i built a live image on the 32gb drive but it was not keeping changes so I decided to install it from that drive to anpother one. I can't download another image because I'm almost out of room on the 8gb drive an my windows px upgraded to Win 10 and now won't run
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, That is impossible to follow. #1 is this a full install or a live with persistence on the 8 gig usb?
<UbuntuNJ> wileee,  it's a Full Install
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, Okay than you want it on the 32 gig, but have no live capabilities?
<UbuntuNJ> wileee,  Correct
<kelledin_> so
<kelledin_> i'm now having trouble building an out-of-tree module for some reason
<wileee> UbuntuNJ, Than your treading water. You have to have a way of copying or imaging to the 32 gig, with the ubuntu install not booted.
<kelledin_> it builds fine, but insmod (and modprobe) insist that there's missing symbols
<wileee> linux does not do live imaging in ext4
<kelledin_> even though the symbols it insists are missing are actuallly present in /proc/kallsyms
<UbuntuNJ> wileee, i can put in an 8GB SD card for a few hours if that would help but I don't think this laptop can boot off the sd slot
<surgy> wileee, may i make a sugestion?
<kelledin_> so what gives?  why is insmod giving me crap about unknown symbols?
<wileee> kelledin_, If you can precisely describe it you might get help, 'might' a build is your responsibility is all.
<kelledin_> wileee: well, to start off with: zdpms: Unknown symbol hid_unregister_driver (err 0)
<wileee> kelledin_, Heh, I left out I would have no clue, my point was your issue is not technically supported most likely.
<kelledin_> whereas /proc/kallsyms says: 0000000000000000 t hid_unregister_driver	[hid]
<wileee> might be better support is all, if your time means anything or a better answer to why your doing this.
<indistylo> There is strange behavior with my ubuntu system,  I have just changed openJDK to Java 8, echo $JAVA_HOME is still showing openJDK, Full problem details > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12077122/
<Guest65820> what.
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I get access to the drive C of my windows in VB from Ubuntu machine?
<beerhunter> what
<SaviorX> open files!
<SaviorX> you gonna find it unmounted
<mojtaba> beerhunter: Is that for me?
<SaviorX> click to mount
<beerhunter> I was just testing
<beerhunter> brand new to Rizon
<wileee> mojtaba, You might check in #vbox
<BuenGenio> Good time of day! got an issue - need to extract a lot of emails from a driver recovery dump - there are heaps of files of mixed types (binary/text) and a lot of them corrupted. what can I use to pipe these files through to extract and save what emails are found?
<beerhunter> whatup
<mojtaba>  wileee: ok, thanks
<wileee> mojtaba, No problem, a shared file is easy, not sure what you seek is any easy task if possible.
<mojtaba> wileee: I know how to do that. But I want to basically be able to connect to my guest machine.
<wileee> a virtual has the advantage of v=being a closed container, so.........
<mojtaba> I do not know how to do that, my ip addresses are different
<mojtaba> I have added an IP address of that range to my host machine, but it did not work.
<wileee> mojtaba, Why not dual boot, your taking up the same space anyway.
<mojtaba> wileee: Some programs unfortunately just run in windows, and I just want them while using my main loved Ubuntu system ;)
<wileee> fair enogh
<wileee> enough*
<quarters> hello
<quarters> I've had a couple false starts with ubuntu, even at one point, ruining the distro while trying to install some packages, I believe. I was hoping to try again and was wondering if ubuntu desktop would be better suited for my purposes as I'm interested in practicing and learning ruby on rails development in a linux environment
<wileee> quarters, Do you mean a desktop in general or specifically the unity desktop?
<wileee> unity is the default ubuntu desktop
<quarters> oh, I didn't even know there different flavors of ubuntu desktop
<wileee> !flavors | quarters for your pleasure
<ubottu> quarters for your pleasure: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<wileee> quarters, kinda of a personal journey it seems like, do you have any friends doing this in linux that might have advice, besides here?
<quarters> wileee: I don't, unfortunately. Yeah, it seems like the way in is either through someone's sway or trying it all out yourself
<quarters> I'm not one for sampling every flavor of ubuntu as that would seem fairly involved
<wileee> quarters, My only thought would be the default ubuntu is a nice desktop, not a lot of configuring generally, the lighter the desktop the manual tweaks are part of the game
<quarters> and it's fairly easy to bork the entire install if you're a noob, I've learned firsthand
<wileee> xubuntu a little lighter, is a nice one, lubuntu is lighter, yet more configs for tweaking rather than gui's,
<wileee> quarters, Yeah, had to reload 3 times the first 6 months but did not know of this channel or the forums.
<quarters> do lighter installs generally mean less user-friendly?
<__nemo__>  /exit
<quarters> I kind of need my hand held at this phase
<wileee> quarters, Sort of, the desktops look good to start with, but people want to customize, so the lighter it is the less gui's to do so, that is a general thing though.
<quarters> but also would like a distribution that is kind of ideal for practicing developing web apps
<wileee> quarters, People do everyday, we see them here, I would not know personally is all.
<wileee> using not necessarily practicing
<wileee> quarters, Best of luck, I have to take off for a while.
<quarters> wileee: thank you
<wileee> np
<Caelum> what is the release after vivid called?
<fahad> hi
<fahad> ruben
<epikthereaper> is anyone here?
<admin__> yeah.im here
<epikthereaper> can you help me?
<epikthereaper> i dont want to resort to asking /g/ lol
<TJ-> No, you're a lost cause until you tell us your issue!
<TJ-> !ask | epikthereaper
<ubottu> epikthereaper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<epikthereaper> im using an 8gb flash drive to boot ubuntu on my PC (No HDD, had to improvise) but its saying only 2gb of the 8gb are usable. How do i fix this? I've already tried to create a primary partition on cmd on a windows computer. im trying to install steam and all the packages it needs, but there simply isnt enough space on the drive.
<Mathis> epikthereaper: you are trying to install on that stick?
<TJ-> epikthereaper: it depends on how you created the image on the device; if you used a persistent Live ISO install, then part of the image is read-only and another part is made read-write for storing changes
<TJ-> epikthereaper: if however you installed Ubuntu directly to the USB as you would to a regular hard disk, then the space available should be total - used
<epikthereaper> i used "universal USB installer" to create it, so im inclined to say it was the former
<mrmilk> Hey guys im trying to install the libgnutls 32-bit library but i can only find the command for arch linux not unbuntu?
<epikthereaper_> anyways, what should i do to make it all available?
<mrmilk> Guys whats the unbuntu alternative for this commmand?sudo pacman -S lib32-gnutls
<Ben64> mrmilk: what does it do
<Mathis> epikthereaper_: try adding another partition using fdisk
<TJ-> epikthereaper: It sounds as if there simply isn't enough space left. At a terminal do "df -h" to check the remaining space on the mounted devices
<mrmilk> installs libgnutls 32-bit library
<Mathis> or gdisk
<mrmilk> ben64: It installs libgnutls 32-bit library
<TJ-> mrmilk: "sudo apt-get install <package>"  .... on Debian/Ubuntu we install foreign architectures a different way, using multilib
<Ben64> mrmilk: sudo apt-get install libgnutls28
<epikthereaper_> so i looked at "disks" and it shows the drive as 8.2 gb, but when i go on "disk usage analyzer" it says there is only 2 gb in total
<mrmilk> Ben64: its says Unable to locate package libgnutls28
<epikthereaper_> also, i did the "sudo df -h" and i have the results, but idk what to look for
<TJ-> mrmilk: First we tell the package manager it can install packages from another architecture ("sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386")  then update the packages list ("sudo apt-get update") then install the packages we want, specifying the foreign architecture with the suffix ":i386"
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: can you pastebin the results for us?
<TJ-> !paste | epikthereaper_
<ubottu> epikthereaper_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> mrmilk: what version of ubuntu
<mrmilk> Latest gnome 3
<mrmilk> 15.04
<Ben64> what is the output of lsb_release -r
<kirank> hi
<mrmilk> 15.04
<epikthereaper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12077365/
<mrmilk> TJ: ok ive done those to comands now what?
<Ben64> oh they must have changed the package name in 15.04
<TJ-> mrmilk: Tell the system to support multiarch executable and libraries with "sudo apt-get install multiarch-support"
<mrmilk> Ben64: so how do we find the new name?
<Ben64> what is your goal
<mrmilk> to fix cnoection issue when im trying to run rocket league through wine
<TJ-> mrmilk: Now to identify the correct package. First find out the library version currently installed for the native host architecture with "dpkg -l 'libgnutls*'  "
<mrmilk> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description +++-==============-============-============-================================= ii  libgnutls-deb0 3.3.8-3ubunt amd64        GNU TLS library - main runtime li ii  libgnutls-deb0 3.3.8-3ubunt i386       
<TJ-> mrmilk: On my system I see "libgnutls26" ... so I'd install the same package for i386: "sudo apt-get install libgnutls26:i386"
<epikthereaper_> did my pastebin irl work?
<mrmilk> E: Package 'libgnutls26:i386' has no installation candidate
<mrmilk> TJ: E: Package 'libgnutls26:i386' has no installation candidate
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: yes. The first line, /cow, means there's a Copy-On-Write file-system, which also confirms that you're using a peristent live ISO image. The /dev/sdb1 mounted at /cdrom/ suggests there is 6.7G remaining under that mount point, which I'd assume is the underlying file-system for the COW, but I've not used the persistent image in so long I forget now how it is arranged
<mrmilk> Package libgnutls26:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<epikthereaper_> im pretty sure all the program did was burn the iso onto the USB drive
<TJ-> mrmilk: It seems you're already using the i386 architecture, and that package "libgnutls-deb0" is the 32-bit version
<epikthereaper_> can i mount the /cow onto the /cdrom?
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: It may be worth going back to the documentation for the USB image creator program to find out how it does persistent images - the Ubuntu way I recall would overlay the free space on top of the live image so any file changes you made were saved and masked out the original files
<epikthereaper_> TJ-: i dont know how to do that, i have the program open on another computer so i can check right now if you can walk me through it
<epikthereaper_> however i cant remove the USB right now as it is what is booting the computer im using right now
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: looking here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: it seems to show in the last dialog image that you can select in Step 4 the size of the persistent space at install time
<epikthereaper_> TJ-: thats the exact guide i used to make the pendrive
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: but there's no info there as to how it arranges that unfortunately
<epikthereaper_> alright, i will try that, ill be back soon to report the results
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: following links gets me to http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/   where there's a link to Persistence
<TJ-> epikthereaper_: which tells us everything about it except how it does it in the installed image!
<peen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12077433/
<peen> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<peen> is there 50GB missing?
<peen> from the /home mountpoint FYI
<peen> can anyone help?
<eduard> что случилось?
<eduard> Есть кто-то русскоговорящий?
<TJ-> !ru | eduard
<ubottu> eduard: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<eduard> #ubuntu-ru
<TJ-> peen: I'd guest you've recently deleted some large files but there's a process still got file descriptors open to them
<peen> i'd think that
<peen> if i hadn't rebooted multiple times
<peen> and ran an fsck
<Flannel> peen: "size" includes the reserved space, used/avail do not.
<TJ-> peen: what is the underlying file-system type on md0? And what type of MD is that? RAID1 maybe?
<peen> ext4 and yea RAID1
<peen> 2 1TB drives
<TJ-> peen: As Flannel said... you'll probably see approx  5GB reserved per 100GB  of user space... so on a 1000GB drive you'd expect about 50GB reserved
<peen> reserved for what?
<peen> Virtual Mem?
<seminoob> How do I uninstall software that came pre-installed without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? The two I've tried so far are Software Center and Gedit. Google didn't turn up any results for me
<peen> sudo apt-get remove gedit?
<TJ-> peen: reserved for the file-system structures. You do want it to keep track of where your data is, and the file-names, don't you?
<seminoob> peen: when I do that it also wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<wileee> seminoob, What is the end goal?
<seminoob> To get rid of software I don't use
<peen> seminoob: I wouldn't worry about it
<peen> its probably taking up a negligible amount of space
<peen> couple MB if that
<wafflejock> seminoob: you can check the disk usage app if you care
<TJ-> seminoob: if "ubuntu-desktop" has a dependency on the package you remove, then it gets removed to. However, "ubuntu-desktop" is a virtual package in theory it shouldn't matter, although if you remove it any updates to it won't be pulled in any longer
<wafflejock> like peen said it doesn't really matter
<seminoob> okay, I'll just leave it then. thanks
<peen> use nano
<wileee> seminoob, THere are easier ways in ubuntu, a mini net install, and other OS's that are easier to do this as they are light already.
<nobunga> hey guys
<nobunga> hows everyone tonight?
<wileee> we're chillin nobunga
<nobunga> i am curious why in the basic linux commands vid im watching it says to use a "/" to change directories but I can only do that when I exclude the "/"
<nobunga> ?
<Ben64> nobunga: explain more
<nobunga> realy?
<nobunga> ok
<nobunga> so i " cd Downloads" and it goes to Downloads
<nobunga> when i type "cd /Downloads" i get a no such directory type error
<nobunga> i know , i suck
<Ben64> yeah, because its not at /Downloads
<nobunga> ?
<Ben64> / = the top level directory, the root directory
<nobunga> stupid azz tutorial im watching say it is and he is demonstrating it in a live terminal
<TuquiTuqui> Hi. Isn't there some font that will allow me to type greek letters? e.g. like "symbols" on windows?
<Ben64> nobunga: if the folder you want to go to is in the directory you are in, then you use use that
<Ben64> if you want to go to /home/ben/Downloads then you need to type it like that
<nobunga> right same as dos
<Ben64> no
<nobunga> that was my instinct
<nobunga> ?
<Ben64> not like dos at all
<nobunga> ok
<vickydasta> The Downloads directory is actually in ~ folder, so if you add / before it, the cd command will check for the Downloads folder in system directory
<nobunga> i should prolly dige you some of my dogecoin cus my stupidity might astound you
<nobunga> ok cool
<nobunga> ok i get it
<nobunga> almost
<nobunga> what do you mean by system directory? a literal directory named "system" ?
<Ben64> the root directory
<nobunga> ok
<nobunga> any chance you guys have a link to a linux for retards type tutorial?
<nobunga> i might be too stupid for this
<ubunu> how to route iptable two interface in same machine...?
<TuquiTuqui> nobunga there was an irish (or norwegian, I don't remember) site that had a lot of info about linux in general. Not that I learnt a lot from it, but it made things look uncomplicated. Do you know how to install linux? e.g. partitioning and all of that? if not, maybe that's the first thing you should learn
<Carl_Miller> Hrm
<Carl_Miller> I tried to copy the contents of my Windows installation's FONTS folder into ~/.fonts on Ubuntu 15.04. However, after the fonts finished copying but before I had a chance to update the font cache, Ubuntu froze, and now freezes (with CPU fan at 100%) on sign-on. Halp?
<Ben64> Carl_Miller: have you tried deleting !/.fonts
<Ben64> ~/.fonts
<Carl_Miller> No, because I can't sign in
<Carl_Miller> (and iirc recovery mode is read-only)
<Ben64> it isn't
<cfhowlett> Carl_Miller, false.  otherwise = no recovery possible.
<bojan> HI anyone please guide me why my client types anything will take time means slow performance
<bojan> All my clients computer giving slow performance for past two days
<bojan> I am using GDM
<cfhowlett> bojan, not enough data to analyze.  "slow" means ... what exactly?
<astroduck> Hi, I'm getting "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" from synclient. How do I load the drivers?
<astroduck> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04
<bojan> cfhowlett:IF i type a word it takes some time to print
<bojan> on screen
<bojan> cfhowlett:am using LTSP here...It was working good but for past two days it starts creating problem like this
<gartral> does anyone know why google-chrome has a stupidly over-sized interface?!
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | bojan, ah.  I've no experience with LTSP
<ubottu> bojan, ah.  I've no experience with LTSP: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<cfhowlett> gartral, don't like it = don't use it.  ask that question to the google-chrome designers.
<astroduck> help? :(
<gartral> cfhowlett: it seenms to be an ubuntu-related issue
<cfhowlett> gartral, google-chrome is NOT ubuntu ...
<cfhowlett> nor is their interface
<gartral> cfhowlett: the issue is isolated
<cfhowlett> gartral, i.e. ONLY on GC?
<gartral> cfhowlett: as in ONLY in CG, ONLY ON UBUNTU
<gartral> cfhowlett: cg on: fedora works, arch works, debian works, gentoo works... etc... etc... only CG on UBUNTU exibits this issue
<cfhowlett> gartral, try GC's unbranded twin: chromium?
<gartral> cfhowlett: I lose too much, i lose youtube, netflix, etc
<lamppid> How i can start proccess who using only swap instead of ram ?
<wileee> lamppid, why?
<lamppid> because i have one process who need abouts 50gb if i run it it's use my full ram and after this only use swap and i cannot work..
<Norrin> does anyone know why wiki.gnome.org is down?
<wileee> lamppid, Yes it's using the swap, that's why it's slow.
<peen> maintenance
<wileee> starting with swap makes no sense to me anyway
<lamppid> i just need run this proccess use only psychical memory (swap) not ram
<peen> --forcephysram flag
<Norrin> peen, that's a definite? it was announced somewhere?
<peen> just a guess
<peen> but definitely plausible
<peen> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/wiki.gnome.org.html
<lamppid> wileee, why do you think with swap makes no sense ?
<peen> NAILED IT
<gartral> hey all, why does my browser look like it's on a monitor from the 80s? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2015-08-1403-24-26.php
<Ben64> lamppid: it doesn't make sense because its not possible
<wileee> lamppid, Swapping is the issue your having, using the swap is swapping.
<Norrin> peen, how do they know?
<Norrin> i think that's right at this point also, just curious
<cfhowlett> gartral, suggest using something other than zimage.  image is too small to see clearly and zoom in/enlarge not offered.
<lamppid> ok maybe it's possible if i can limit use only 1-2gb ram for this process everything else using in swap?
<fidel_> cfhowlett: context - show image in new tab might help - but i agree - stupid host
<Ben64> lamppid: probably no
<fidel_> gartral: i dont see what looks like a 80s monitor display quality in that pic
<gartral> fidel_: the interface is like 600x480!
<gartral> fidel_: it's frigging giant and I can't shrink it
<fidel_> gartral: for me it looks like you are using some kind of theme or similar - or am i wrong?
<cfhowlett> gartral, fidel "accessibility" options???
<gartral> fidel_: I'm using a theme, but it doesn't matter, the interface "Grew
<gartral> fidel_: for perspective, you're looking at a 1280p screenshot
<lamppid> Ok, can i just limit ram usage for one process?
<Ben64> lamppid: still no
<lamppid> i can't believe
<Ben64> you said it needs 50GB of ram, you should get more ram.
<Ben64> or perhaps a program that doesn't require so much
<cfhowlett> !  50 of RAM?? what the heck are you running!?
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<epikthereaper> just go on ebay and download some more RAM, not that hard to do
<lamppid> :D
<lamppid> i use python to analyze a very big pictures like a 100 000px X 100 000px
<jpg> ask for a registration code
<cfhowlett> lamppid, anything requiring that kind of ram load is probably better addressed by a server (farm) or serious workstation.
<BeDieJokowi> Really that big?
<BeDieJokowi> What kind of pic is that? A porn?
<cfhowlett> BeDieJokowi, I've NEVER seen an application requesting 50 gb of ram, so yeah - larger than normal.
<BeDieJokowi> Me neither
<SuperStink> need some help setting up wifi
<SuperStink> just install ubuntu for first time
<cfhowlett> !wifi | SuperStink
<ubottu> SuperStink: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SuperStink> ok
<kako> Hi, I'm wondering why I can't find the libt1-dev package for 15.04. Was the name changed? Is there an alternative?
<cfhowlett> !info libt1-dev vivid
<ubottu> Package libt1-dev does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> !info libt1-dev
<somsip> !find libt
<ubottu> Found: gtk-im-libthai, libtag1-dev, libtag1-doc, libtag1-vanilla, libtag1c2a, libtagc0, libtagc0-dev, libtagcoll2-dev, libtaint-runtime-perl, libtalloc-dev (and 775 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libt&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<epikthereaper> my whole computer is running slower than usual, im booting off a pendrive and i decided to allocate more persistant space and now its slow. i would just start over and not allocate the space, but i desperately need it. how can i make it run like it did before i allocated the persistant space?
<Ben64> epikthereaper: get a hard drive. flash drives are slow
<cfhowlett> epikthereaper, pendrive OS will ALWAYS be slow.
<kako> From the package description the libxfont1 seems to be close to what I'm searching for, but there is also no libt1.(a|so) in there (http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/vivid/amd64/libxfont1/filelist)
<epikthereaper> i expected it to be slow, but not this slow. it worked at a normal speed before i allocated it though, thats the only reason i ask.
<cfhowlett> epikthereaper, Ben64 made a great suggestion: external HDD
<wreckingball> Hello!
<wreckingball> What is the version of ubuntu that is privacy minded and starts with a t? I can't seem to remember the name and it is killing me!
<Ben64> tails maybe, but its not supported in this channel
<wreckingball> Not tails... it was very similar though.
<cfhowlett> wreckingball, tails 2.0 not supported here.
<cfhowlett> wreckingball, good luck:    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-focused_operating_system
<wreckingball> cfhowlett: Thank you, it wasn't tails though. It was like the ancient greek god...
<wreckingball> Ok I was looking through that list!
<caway> Tor
<cfhowlett> !tor | wreckingball
<ubottu> wreckingball: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
 * cfhowlett wouldn't call TOR an OS but .... whatever
<wreckingball> It wasn't tor... it isn't an OS.
<caway> Something on T...
<wreckingball> It was an ancient sea greek god or something. I thought it started with a T
<wreckingball> This is going to really bother me ha
<Ben64> whatever it is, it doesn't belong in this channel
<wreckingball> I think it was an ubuntu distro
<wreckingball> It just had a few configurations added.
<Ben64> then it isn't ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | wreckingball, nope.
<ubottu> wreckingball, nope.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<wreckingball> So if I take ubuntu and install a few applications, then image it and name is "Sexy Mofobuntu
<wreckingball> it isn't ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> wreckingball, absolutely not.
<wreckingball> Ok lol
<wreckingball> Only vanila ubuntu
<badbodh> ubuntu has separate channels for other DE-s
<swatti> someone using a lenovo y510p? u14.04(ultrabay)
<DJones> swatti: Yes
<wreckingball> Alright, I appreciate you guys!
<DJones> swatti: Although upgraded to 15.04 since
<swatti> i have a porblem. that use of the machine? intel or nvidia vga? a and what kind of driver you are using?
<swatti> booting and crash.. always
<DJones> swatti: I did a straight ubuntu install, then added nvidia-prime and it has worked perfectly, I can switch between the Nvidia and intel graphics cards as needed
<swatti> recovery options if display manager fail to start
<swatti> :D
<swatti> and you install intel vga or not?
<DJones> swatti: No, just basic ubuntu install & added the nvidia-prime, nothing else
<swatti> aham ok ty
<wreckingball> Does AMD like Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> wreckingball, compared to Intel and Nvidi, AMD ... tolerates linux
<cfhowlett> *Nvidia*
<wreckingball> :D
<wreckingball> I have a 3 year old asus rog and I seek refuge from windows but... games :D
<swatti> green force
<wreckingball> I am trying to quit gaming. This would do it for me.
<swatti> :D
<wreckingball> green force?
<peen> quit gaming?!
<cfhowlett> wreckingball, they say they'll do better, but given a choice, AMD is generally best voided IMHO
<peen> FILTHY CASUAL!
<peen> SHAME
<wreckingball> peen: Yeah... I dunno. I feel like I am wasting time or something ya know?
<BeDieJokowi1> Me too. World is not a safe place anymore
<BallerShotCaller> peen: What do you do when you feel depressed and just meh when you play games?
<cfhowlett> BallerShotCaller, rapid/repeated nick changes are annoying.  choose one.
<cfhowlett> ONE
<BallerShotCaller> cfhowlett: Yes, I was mucking with a friend, apologies.
<dark_kalyx> This will be mine I think.
<BeDieJokowi1> Meh is good choice word
<dark_kalyx> Ye?
<BeDieJokowi1> Think so
<sssppp1010> part
<sdfsf> hi
<BeDieJokowi1> Whats ur question sdfsf
<sdfsf> my server hp is dead, in this server i have 5 disks (OS Windows 2008 R2 with VM Hyper-V), i can install these disks in ubuntu OS without losing data?
<cfhowlett> !server | sdfsf, might want to ask the server channel for recommendations
<ubottu> sdfsf, might want to ask the server channel for recommendations: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<philip_> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary why this error message
<k1l> philip_: its not "aligned"
<philip_> aligned kindly explain
<k1l> philip_: this answer does: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156994/partition-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary
<philip_> but when that error is it going to have effect on the system if not resolved
<hello0> So queit here
<cfhowlett> hello0, ask your ubuntu support question
<philip_> kindly explain what sector size means
<philip_> kindly explain what sector size means
<somsip> philip_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Capacity
<slaffe> Hi guys, I could need some help here. Anyone availiable?
<somsip> slaffe: just ask and someone will help if they can
<cfhowlett> !help | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slaffe> Ok, my bad.
<slaffe> Ok, i run a daily backup on my ubuntu server looking like this
<slaffe> tar cvpzf Backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/NAS --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / >/dev/null 2>&1
<slaffe> Today I been following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR?highlight=%28\bCategoryBackupRecovery\b%29
<slaffe> So today I booted up with a live cd and figured id try to restore from the backup file
<Ice_Strike> How do I improve the performance when I Use vnc to ubuntu?
<Ice_Strike> It is suck and sluggish
<Ice_Strike> On the LAN
<slaffe> but when I opened gparted it could not reqognize the filesystem
<slaffe> i tried to mount it but i just got filesystem unknown LVM2_member
<slaffe> How am I supposed to restore from my backup if I can not mount the disk?
<slaffe> Do I need to delete the partition andcreate a new one with ext4?
<slaffe> figured I could just mount it, erase everything and execute the restoring of the backupfile and it'll be done
<slaffe> How do I go from here?
<slaffe> Guide dosn´t mention antyhing about this, it's just straight forward
<sysrex> slaffe, LVM2 memeber, you have LVM configured
<slaffe> ya
<slaffe> i suppose
<sysrex> https://quonn.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/how-to-mount-lvm-partition-on-ubuntu/
<sysrex> boot from live and then look in here
<sysrex> you need to scan the volume group and then activate it afterwards you scan the logical volume and mount it
<sysrex> ping if you need help
<slaffe> awesome, i'll get right to it. Thanks a bunch budy, you probably saved my day, or two. I'll get back to you if I need help. Thanks again!
<sysrex> slaffe, no worries mate
<Ice_Strike> How do I improve the performance when I Use vnc to ubuntu?
<Ice_Strike> It is suck and sluggish, on LAN
<x4w3> Ice_Strike: configurate it in slower quality.
<Ice_Strike> How do I change the theme to something really light?
<Ice_Strike> lightweight
<slaffe> thanks sysrex. Now I was able to mount the disk.
<sysrex> way to go, have fun now
<slaffe> I've got another question that is.. In the guide it says Restoring Grub. This does not make sense to me
<slaffe> sudo -s
<slaffe> for f in dev dev/pts proc ; do mount --bind /$f /media/whatever/$f ; done
<slaffe> chroot /media/whatever
<slaffe> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sysrex> you want to restore your disk
<sysrex> or just retrieve the files so that you can reinstall
<slaffe> where should I put this? :S
<slaffe> restore the disk
<slaffe> i mounted it now, following your info, so I deleted all files on it and extracted the ones from the backup file
<slaffe> Now I need to restore the grub too
<wileee> slaffe, It is to chroot from a live to the install.
<slaffe> hmm?
<sysrex> basically, you can chroot when you have your disk mounted
<sysrex> just like running on the mounted disk
<wileee> !chroot | slaffe
<ubottu> slaffe: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<slaffe> aha
<sysrex> yeah, ubottu can explain it better
<marenz> greetings
<sysrex> if I were you, I would just get my files and reinstall
<slaffe> so i'll just chroot to the mounted dir and do a dpkg-reconfigure then?
<sysrex> chroot /mnt/mounted and then from there you can restore your grub
<slaffe> just put my files bck and reinstall? Wont the ubuntu overwrite the files?
<marenz> I just installed ubuntu from a minimal install. In there I also installed xorg and a wm. Where is the config on what WM/binaries xorg starts after "startx"?
<sysrex> slaffe, copy your files outside the box, and then reinstall
<sysrex> on an external device / remote device
<slaffe> BUt this backup is to backup all the configure files and all that has been configured, so I dont have to do all the work again
<slaffe> That was my point of creating this daily backup
<slaffe> litterly creating a mirror of the server
<slaffe> point was if something goes bad, since I am new to linux I could just easily erase everything and put the files back in from the backup
<slaffe> so I dont have to install and configure everything :S
<sysrex> I undrestand
<sysrex> then chroot and try to fix your grub
<slaffe> that is?
<sysrex> however, it would be important to know how you got into this situation in the first place
<slaffe> I am actually not doing this on the server atm.
<slaffe> I got two identicly machines
<wileee> slaffe, Do you remember encrypting?
<slaffe> So I am trying this on the second machine just to make sure how to do it if I need to in the future :P
<slaffe> I installed ubuntu server on the second machine just a few hours ago and then booted up the live cd
<slaffe> then came here :)
<slaffe> No wileee I did not encryp enything
<ManDulan> Good morning my friends. I have a new laptop and I would like to NOT use the nvidia drivers neither the noveau one. How can I disable all? I want to use the integrated graphic card from Intel.
<slaffe> so, when I run the dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, whould the linux command lines be empty?
<slaffe> i mean, they are empty in the /dev/default/grub config
<slaffe> erm, /etc/
<wileee> slaffe, seems your issue is mounting the lvm, nice info on the web, I g=have not followed you totally, but I saw that error.
<fishcooker> if i have a list of packages a b c and d in case no dependency between them... which one will be installed on the first place?
<slaffe> i can mount the lvm, no problem there. syrex helped me there
<wileee> cool, I was not following, carry on
<noidea> hi everyone, can somebody help me with a problem regarding installing ubuntu on a mmc? i get an error in grub and install can not finish...
<Ben64> !details | noidea
<ubottu> noidea: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest88691>  is there any android emulator for ubuntu?
<popey> Guest88691: there is an android SDK which contains an emulator
<noidea> ubottu: i am trying to install ubuntu via usb on a mmc next to windows 8.1. installation starts without a problem, i choose the partition and format it ( mmcblk0p5 ) and install is copying files,...
<ubottu> noidea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noidea> ... but at one point it just stops giving out an error message that grub-install failed
<popey> Guest88691: https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html is where you get android studio - the sdk
<Guest88691> thanq
<AndChat196224> Question is inspired by Mr.Robot: like if have stored some image in linux x now I want to see this image in graphical user interface what Is the command to that
<Mandeep_Singh> AndChat196224, eog image-name
<AndChat196224> Mandeep_Singh thanx very much
<hateball> AndChat196224: xdg-open <file> may be a better option, it will use your default application in case it is not eog. same goes for any file
<AndChat196224> Okay hateball loved u r feedback
<AndChat196224> hateball: same command I saw inMr.robot thanks again
<guest-cXv5XB> hows it going
<AndChat196224> What guest-cXv5XB
<guest-cXv5XB> hows it going mate
<sysrex> all good guest-cXv5XB
<sysrex> yourself?
<guest-cXv5XB> when u guys from
<sysrex> the dark side of the internet
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/ want to incrase the ?root Directory
<guest-cXv5XB> sysrex u wanna shut shit down
<sysrex> I would watch my language if I were you
<dupingping> who can help me?
<dupingping> who knows about grub2?
<dupingping> grub2 has a big error.
<hateball> !fixgrub | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/ want to incrase the ?root Directory
<kokut> Hello when i dpkg -i *.deb where is the root directory?
<kokut> if i'm user@machine~$: ?
<kokut> nvm
<Guest66801> #include<iostream>
<Guest66801> using namespace std;
<Guest66801> int main()
<Guest66801> {
<Guest66801>     int i=23;
<Guest66801>     // JUST ENTER ANY FLOAT VALUE LIKE 2.222
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/ want to incrase the ?root Directory
<kokut> I have latest google chrome but accidentally tried to install the .deb package i downloaded a year ago, then cancelled with ctrl-c whe it was unpacking, now it keeps telling me its half installed (although i'm using the latest version) is there a way to fix this?
<kokut> ?
<kevininspain> Good afternoon all. I am back with Ubuntu again after 4 years with windows and apple lol. Can anyone remind me how to make a screen grab ??
<hateball> kevininspain: Press print screen
<kevininspain> ah !! as easy as that hahaha. OK thanks
<pitastrudl> so how can i check what is using my ram, top or htop only show percentage, someone gave me ps_mem but out of the 800mb used it only shows the apps that use about 200mb and im still not sure wha the other 600mb are used for
<TJ-> !mem | pitastrudl
<ubottu> pitastrudl: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<kevininspain> It's nice to be back on Ubuntu again, I forgot just how reliable it is after wasting hours with windows 8 then 8.1 and windows 10 finally did it for me. I can't spend ages every time I open a PC to let it do what it wants before I can start work.
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ty TJ-
<pitastrudl> nice webpage
<kokut> http://goo.gl/cGHskH any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<hateball> kokut: removing chrome wont remove your user data
<kokut> hateball: how so?
<karmic_koala> hi all (-:
<not1but2> Hi koala
<hateball> kokut: Your user data is stored in ~/.config/ and uninstalling Chrome (or any other app) wont touch that
<hateball> kokut: It simply removes the applications binaries/libs, so if you reinstall it will pick up your data
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kokut> hateball: thats seems really unconvenient i doubt anyone configured a package like that
<hateball> Uh...
<kokut> that way my hard drive would be full of random data from apps i uninstalled years ago
<karmic_koala> has smbdy an idea if there's something already existing  or think it would be fun constructing smthng that would integrate into unity (maybe) and has functions like the windows10 starmenu - just in terms of showing a weather app, the news, the mails etc ?
<hateball> kokut: Yes
<kokut> hateball: also, i dont want to reinstall a package that is working fine just for a silly error message there has to be another way
<karmic_koala> there was a tool i used a few years ago, forgot the name. i did the indicator applet with it under bodhi...
<dionysus69> anyone know an active irc channel for cyptography?
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/ want to incrase the ?root Directory
<_joey> I have pulseaudio and wireless keyboard & mouse. After a little while volume control appears in the top right corner vibrating and keyboard freezes. Mouse is still working. Is there a known issue?
<atralheaven_> dionysus69: I'm looking for it too! tell me if you found a good channel
<not1but2> _joey time to replace
<dionysus69> atralheaven_: found it, #crypto
<_joey> to replace what?
<TJ-> dionysus69: atralheaven_ ##crypto ... some of the top bods there
<dionysus69> TJ-: thanks :)
<_joey> To MS Windows 10?
<atralheaven_> thanks!
<_joey> Good idea. I need to shell out $2,000 for a good system that runs MS Windows 10 fast
<zzarr> can I run 15.04 in a chroot on an embedded linux device (arm + debian)?
<TJ-> zzarr: if the packages are available and the device has the capability, yes
<zzarr> okey, is there a guide for how the network works for chroots?
<not1but2> You take chroot too far
<not1but2> Chroot is for folder
<not1but2> Maybe you meant virtualization
<zzarr> I know
<TJ-> zzarr: same as the host, as in, it uses the host config
<zzarr> thanks TJ- I think I over thought it
<TJ-> zzarr: the only thing to remember is, if you want DNS resolution, to bind-mount /etc/resolv.conf into the chroot so the configured nameservers get used
<_joey> had to reboot as keyboard froze again
<_joey> anyone replied to me?:)
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> thanks
<not1but2> _joey: just give your keyboard to your dog for his toy
<mcphail> _joey: what sort of keyboard is it? If it is a Logitech, I share some of your pain
<_joey> It's not keyboard , it the system . I found the bug : https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/issues/3275
<_joey> 2015 and linux desktop is as shitty as ever
<x4w3> xD
<x4w3> i don't like quiet splash screen, unity, upstart, ... :)
<_joey> aparently it maybe happening after hitting alt-tab to switch between applications
<_joey> lmao
<mcphail> _joey: neither mint nor cinnammon are supported here
<_joey> it does not matter. the issue exists on all related distros
<kevininspain> Hi. how can I use as default the nick I am using "kevininspain" as I have to type it in every time I start xchat, can't find anything under settings !
<ioria> Network List
<ioria> Xchat -> Network List
<Fuchs> kevininspain: it is in the network list, but consider updating to hexchat, xchat is deprecated and no longer maintained
<kevininspain> Hi OK thanks guys, is hexchat in the software center or does it need to be downloaded via terminal ?
<ibmt43> hexchat
<cfhowlett> !hexchat
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<kevininspain> always been a bit of a dumbass using terminal lol
<kevininspain> OK will have a look
<kevininspain> thanks
<hateball> kevininspain: It should be in the software center, it's all the same
<nu> could you help me start networkmanager http://dpaste.com/3E1AT1T
<hateball> kevininspain: it's usually faster to just type "sudo apt-get install hexchat" if you're used to it tho :)
<BluesKaj> kevininspain:use the package manager as a reference , but the terminal to install
<kevininspain> #hateball OK thanks
<Blackhatcomingso> hi guys thats my first chat :P
<ioria> nu sudo service network-manager start ?
<kevininspain> Hmm
<Blackhatcomingso> how are you guys
<Blackhatcomingso> ?
<kevininspain> been 4 years since I have been on Ubuntu guys so am a bit rusty....will give it a go
<nu> http://dpaste.com/0Q2WDR9 ioria
<kevininspain> got sick to the teeth of the fight between Windows and Apple lol
<Blackhatcomingso> today's i am hang a website.. feeling awesome :)
<ioria> nu wifi ?
<kevininspain> OK I have it installed so will close down this one and try the other .......
<kmz> hello is someone here ?
<zzarr> I got this message running "apt-get update" in a chrooted vivid "W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch"
<mnr> hello everyone
<zzarr> hello
<Guest49447> I need some help
<Guest49447> my system is getting slow graphics perfonace
<zzarr> I get this message about systemd when I try to install ssh http://pastebin.com/Mk3Eh6Ew
<bkubuddy> every body! After nine months of security and maintenance support, what will happen to Ubuntu 15.04??
<Guest49447> slow graphics performance , anyone can help?
<bkubuddy> [19:00] (bkubuddy) every body! After nine months of security and maintenance support, what will happen to Ubuntu 15.04??
<mnr12> hello everyone
<mnr12> I need some help
<kevininspain> when answering someone and you want to add their Nick what do I have to type in before the Nick ??
<TJ-> !tab | kevininspain
<ubottu> kevininspain: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fuchs> kevininspain: nothing, whether they get highlighted depends on their client, though. If you want a private conversation:  /msg nick Your message   or  /query Nick your message
<Fuchs> note that a lot of people consider a private message rude when not asked first.
<mnr12> slow graphics performance issue , anyone can help?
<kevininspain> Fuchs, OK thanks
<kevininspain> all a bit different after 4 years of not being here lol
<zzarr> I solved it (I tried to remove systemd)
<gadaska> anybody please answer me what would happen after nine months of security and maintenance support for Ubuntu 15.04?
<gadaska> anybody please answer me what would happen after nine months of security and maintenance support for Ubuntu 15.04?
<gadaska> anybody please answer me what would happen after nine months of security and maintenance support for Ubuntu 15.04? Do I have to install another version of Ubuntu? And will I be able to manually update my OS anymore?
<ablest1980> you can manually update or auto
<bkubuddy> anybody please answer me what would happen after nine months of security and maintenance support for Ubuntu 15.04? Do I have to install another version of Ubuntu? And will I be able to manually update my OS anymore?
<ablest1980> im 14.04lts
<TJ-> !eol | bkubuddy
<ubottu> bkubuddy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zzarr> how do I fix hash sum mismatch (from official repos)
<dscastro> hello guys, is here the best place to ask about cloud-init ?
<OerHeks> zzarr, 1. change mirrors, or 2. sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update  # to cleanup broken lists
<OerHeks> dscastro, If  you find no answer here, maybe #ubuntu-server is a good place to ask too.
<dscastro> tks
<zzarr> OerHeks: thanks I removed everything under /var/lib/apt/lists/
<zzarr> OerHeks: I read that the problem can occur if the repositories are being updated
<OerHeks> zzarr, yes, maybe your mirror is out of sync.
<zzarr> now everything went fine :D
<OerHeks> oke
<amag> hi
<zzarr> hi
<amag> i would like to speak with somebody that could help with kickstart
<amag> trying to make a raid partitioning but impossible to get a result
<amag> some body figured it out ?
<zzarr> I still have problems with Errors were encountered while processing:
<zzarr>  python3.4-minimal
<zzarr>  python3-minimal :(
<amag> part raid.01 --asprimary --size=1024 --ondisk=/dev/sdp
<amag> part raid.02 --asprimary --size=1024 --ondisk=/dev/sdq
<amag> raid --level=1 --device=/dev/md0 raid.01 raid.02
<amag> part /boot --fstype=ext2 --size 1024 --asprimary --ondisk=/dev/md0
<amag> part raid.03 --asprimary --size=48000 --grow --ondisk=/dev/sdp
<amag> part raid.04 --asprimary --size=48000 --grow --ondisk=/dev/sdq
<missilecarrot> Hey all, speaking from my raspberry Pi 2. Love this thing! :)
<zzarr> missilecarrot: running Ubuntu? :D
<missilecarrot> yeah
<zzarr> nice
<OerHeks> !paste | amag
<ubottu> amag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<missilecarrot> not to shabby
<amag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078932/
<amag> sorry
<zzarr> I'm running Ubuntu everywhere and I love it :D
<missilecarrot> need some ideas of what to do with the pi. Any ideas?
<badbodh> watch *muffled voice*
<zzarr> yea, my stationary, my laptop (dualboot Ubuntu and OS X), have 2 servers running Ubuntu, my computer at work and last my phone runs Ubuntu-Touch
<zzarr> I have a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition (the gold one)
<meles> i'm trying to set up postfix and dovecot but  /var/spool/postfix/private/auth is missing. can somebody tell me how to create it?
<LibertyWeNeed> how do I find out all the channels on freenode?
<ioria> meles ... i use both ... but i don't have that file (...mumbling...)
<Fuchs> LibertyWeNeed: technically /list, but don't do it
<Fuchs> LibertyWeNeed: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<meles> ioria well the error message when telneting to the server is:  postfix/smtpd[18118]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
<meles> ioria: Here is the output of dovecot -n http://pastebin.com/wMXxx1e8
<amag> nobody knows about kickstart and raid ?
<ioria> meles ... teeneting to what ?   25 or 110  ?
<meles> ioria 25
<ioria> meles ... ah... you changed dovecot.conf... it's not default
<meles> no, but would the default work?
<ioria> meles ... this is the original http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079035/
<ioria> meles  it uses the files in conf.d
<meles> ioria, thanks i know, mine looks the same but i changed the settings in conf.d/*
<zxcvz> hi
<meles> ioria if you have dovecot, postfix and maybe postfixadmin set up, could you paste me the output of dovecot -n
<bkubuddy> is terminal sometimes replaced by mouse-action? update, for example?
<bkubuddy> where can i learn terminal commands for ubuntu??
<ioria> meles  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079059/
<ioria> meles  in any case , you got error also with smtp   ...
<zxcvz> my server hp proliant is dead, the server hp have 5 disks, 1 physical Windows Server 2008 R2 and 3 vm hyper-v, i would want load these disks in a system Ubuntu Server on other server hp poweredge r510, is possible?
<bkubuddy> where can i learn terminal commands for ubuntu??
<ioria> meles  are you on debian ?
<BluesKaj> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> bkubuddy:  ^
<marus> hello, when i log in into my server it show me that packages can be updated.
<marus> after apt-get update && upgrade
<marus> it still show that
<zxcvz> ofcourse without data losing
<Jesusss>   How install Graphical Interface to Ubuntu server?
<ishamo> Could somebody tell me where is the default dir of 'syslog.conf' in ubuntu?
<santosxen> Hey, what to do if i cant configure fancontrol? ; Seems like it doesnt want to save my config
<jperkins> to use a graphical interface on ubuntu server install tasksel and run it
<Jesusss> tasksel?
<ishamo> Oh. I found it . it is rsyslog.conf
<zxcvz> santosxen maybe this is problem of permission
<jperkins> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<meles> ioria yes debian, but wait a little, i think i solved the issue
<ioria> meles  good
<Jesusss> i can install graphical interface from sudo apt-get install?
<marus> Jesusss:yes
<meles> ioria this post helped me https://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=9357#p53688
<BluesKaj> Jesusss:  install ubuntu-desktop
<santosxen> zxcvz, how to check that?
<ioria> meles  so now you are using /conf.d ?
<marus> i miss dist-upgrade
<zxcvz> santosxen ls -l name_file
<santosxen> zxcvz. was für für name file stehen?
<santosxen> zxcvz. soll ich das direkt im terminal eintragen?
<zxcvz> santosxen ls -l name_file
<Canon> hello all. here my question i am looking to clean up my harddrives of duplicate files " pic, Docs ect."
<epigat> hello, i have a problem with installation of ubuntu studio. First one - i have a netbook (kali linux) and pc (none now). First i try installed a ArtistX, but i had some problems. Then i think i install ubuntu studio. But i had some problems with installation - "[...] menu.c32". Then i try install this files from kali, but it doesnt work. How i can format my pendrive and install ubuntu studio.
<zxcvz> santosxen ls -l name_file you must see all to left only ugo
<Canon> I would like to use fine but cat locate the switches
<santosxen> zxcvz, idk what you mean im linux newbie
<Pici> Canon: man find  has all the documentation.
<BluesKaj> epigat:  format the USb stick to fat32 with gparted then use dd to copy the ubuntu-studio iso file to the usb, the usb will be bootable
<Fuchs> Canon: I'd go with fslint (graphical) or fdupes, really
<Fuchs> given that find is a bit limited
<LibertyWeNeed> How do you get invited to a channel?
<Fuchs> LibertyWeNeed: usually by an operator inviting you,
<Fuchs> LibertyWeNeed: mind that most channels on freenode that are +i (invite only) are only so that the forward (+f) works. To these: you don't get invited at all.
<Fuchs> LibertyWeNeed: also these kind of questions are probably better suited in #freenode
<epigat> someone can help me?
<BluesKaj> epigat:  did you read my post above?
<epigat> oh oke
<epigat> but i cant format it
<epigat> i dont know a command
<frostie> is there a ppa for chromium browser in ubuntu or does it update through the official repos?
<TJ-> frostie: it's part of the main archive package is "chromium-browser"\
<OerHeks> epigat, likely it is a kali-thing.
<epigat> yes i readed, but im not verry gut in english and i dont understand this fist one. now im in gparted and how i can format i cant format
<frostie> does it autoupdate when installed like firefox does or do i have to add ppa for it?
<BluesKaj> !pl | epigat
<ubottu> epigat: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<frostie> to get new versions of chromium
<TJ-> frostie: It's in universe; I'm not aware of how often updates are provided. Current version in 14.04 is 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1092
<OerHeks> frostie, wait for the packagers to do the new chromium.
<zzarr> apt-get install nano
<zzarr> ohhh... sorry :O wrong window
<pitastrudl> rip
<kn0ck> davennh: hi
<adrian_1908> YouTube no longer allows one to opt out of the HTML5 player, any idea what to do as a Firefox user who doesn't want to be limited to 360p/720p?
<kn0ck> HTML5 player is limited to 720p?
<kn0ck> i never knew that
<adrian_1908> Firefox without MSE is limited. And If I activate it, I get unpredictable behaviour (videos stuck buffering forever).
<adrian_1908> I just wish I could still opt-out for a while longer, until everything is ironed out for Mozilla.
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908: for resolutions above 720p tou'd better have a big internet pipe
<tpe> Even YT's 4k video isn't all that intensive. If anything, all of their bitrates are way too low... but I understand why that's the case.
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: I do and so far I had no problem using the Flash Player, but now HTML5  seems to be enforced. I like to watch documentaries and videogame playthroughs and such, where the extra detail makes a difference. Of course I would love to ditch anything Flash myself, but in my case that seems to come with a few tradeoffs at the moment.
<adrian_1908> Anyway, I'll do some more digging, maybe I can get it to work better somehow.
<kevininspain> I asked this a while ago but have had 8 phone calls so i will ask again lol
<Ice_Strike> How do I stop ubuntu to stop fading after x seconds?
<kevininspain> to reply to someone who is in the chat do i have to put # before typing their user name or Nick ?
<facepalm> Morning all, quick question. How to I enable a password prompt after coming back from suspend? Ubuntu Mate 15.04.
<Ice_Strike> It is so annying when I am accessing from VNC
<hateball> !tab | kevininspain
<ubottu> kevininspain: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ice_Strike> Slow!
<cfhowlett> !tab |  kevininspain
<kevininspain> so just start typing their name and then push tab to get a list correct ?
<hateball> kevininspain: yes
<kevininspain> hateball, ok have tried it
<kevininspain> hateball, yep got it, Thanks
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908:  have you tried google-chrome? It's embedded proprietary flash version seems better on my large monitor than FF
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: That would fix it, but personally I don't like Chrome for day-to-day use.
<kn0ck> can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame street?
<cfhowlett> kn0ck, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu question or please play somewhere else.  thank you.
<qqz> is there any channel where I can ask questions about cd/dvd/bd burning?
<cfhowlett> !dvd | qqz, ask here
<ubottu> qqz, ask here: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnr12> ubuntu slow graphics performance .... cant even play youtube video smoothly... anyone can helpme?
<bowl323> Hello
<hateball> mnr12: What chipset are you using?
<hateball> mnr12: And what driver
<mnr12> hateball: it is intel chipset, and intel driver , 32 bit dual core with 2gb ram
<hateball> mnr12: on 15.04 ?
<kn0ck> cfhowlett: suck a niggers dick
<kn0ck> you fucking nigger lover
<mnr12> hateball: nope its 14.04
<bowl323> What version of Ubuntu is everyone running?
<cfhowlett> !ops |  kn0ck ban requested
<ubottu> kn0ck ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bowl323> I run Lubuntu 15.04
<hateball> mnr12: You could try adding this PPA to get updated mesa, see if that helps https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cfhowlett> bowl323 what is your ubuntu question please
<mnr12> hateball: okay let me try
<hateball> mnr12: Be sure to read the information on that page before adding it
<kevininspain> I use a windows phone and when I put in something in my calender I can see it on Windows 10 calender which is synced. Is this possible on Ubuntu ?
<shovel_b1ss> hello
<shovel_b1ss> how do i mount my usb using command line
<shovel_b1ss> i tried a few things it didnt work
<Jumpman> I installed xubuntu on my laptop via flash drive, I used UNetbootin to create the bootable drive. After install I restart, and it says "No bootable device". How can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> Jumpman  maybe the .iso was corrupt ... where did you get it?
<bkubuddy> guys, i am havin trouble with installing ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS  on my Windows 10. i reboot and press F12 and choose USB-CDROM from the boot menu. then nothing happended. Windows 10 appeared. No sight of Linux installation windows.
<excaliburn> how'd you image usb?
<gadisz> guys, i am havin trouble with installing ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS  on my Windows 10. i reboot and press F12 and choose USB-CDROM from the boot menu. then nothing happended. Windows 10 appeared. No sight of Linux installation windows.
<excaliburn> ok...
<excaliburn> !ops some kinda spam
<ubottu> excaliburn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<excaliburn> no chance of that, my man
<zykotick9> !gender | excaliburn
<ubottu> excaliburn: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<cfhowlett> o - m - g
<vogjon> guys, i am havin trouble with installing ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS  on my Windows 10. i reboot and press F12 and choose USB-CDROM from the boot menu. then nothing happended. Windows 10 appeared. No sight of Linux installation windows.
<vogjon> repeat: i am using Windows 10
<excaliburn> nice, fembot. But that's a sex not a gender
<excaliburn> truly weird spam, that
<ioria> vogjon efi motherboard ?
<BotchlaB> vogjon: Are you using a Live USB? How did you 'burn' the ISO onto the USB flash drive?
<cfhowlett> !details | vogjon,
<ubottu> vogjon,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vogjon> guys, i am havin trouble with installing ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS  on my Windows 10. i reboot and press F12 and choose USB-CDROM from the boot menu. then nothing happended. Windows 10 appeared. No sight of Linux installation windows. Please help!!!
<BotchlaB> ???
<BotchlaB> vogjon: Did you see our questions?
<BotchlaB> vogjon: We're asking you to provide more detail.
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  it's a bot, ignore it
<BotchlaB> Heh.
 * cfhowlett thinks yep.  adding to my already susbstantial  /ignore list.
<BotchlaB> Hah.
<ioria> MonkeyDust, really ?
<BotchlaB> ioria: Well, the behavior certainly is bot-like... :)
<ioria> yep
<MonkeyDust> ioria  some bots also generate random comments, based on what's being said in the channel
<ioria> MonkeyDust, ok, tx
<changnesia> Guys could you give advice? I'm trying to install Ubuntu, my pc acknowledges the usb drive, but it never goes past by the Lenovo screen. I followed all the advice I could find. What could be causing this?
<reisio> changnesia: for serious? :p
<changnesia> Yes...?
<reisio> changnesia: came with Windows installed?
<changnesia> Yep.
<changnesia> I want it to dual boot.
<ioria> secure boot ?
<changnesia> disabled
<changnesia> It's booting into UEFI, I disabled fastbood in windows, every piece of advice I could find.
<reisio> what does 'acknowledges' mean
<ioria>  this http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported ?
<cfhowlett> "sees it" would be my guess
<MonkeyDust> or recognizes it
<changnesia> Well the Lenovo screen either flashes over and over or it stays there. If I turn the pc on without the usb drive, it boots into Windows as usual.
<changnesia> Ioria: I followed that manual to a point.
<changnesia> So the firmware knows it should boot from the usb drive, but doesn't from some reason.
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: Which usb port are you using?
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: laptop or desktop?
<changnesia> I tried all of them. My laptop has three 3.0 ports. The usb stick is Kingston 2.0
<reisio> cfhowlett: equally ambiguous :p
<reisio> changnesia: no usb 2.0?
<cfhowlett> changnesia, make another usb and try again.  PITA I know but they do act up
<changnesia> No.
<reisio> anybody had any luck booting the install image from USB 3?
<Guest97993> So.. My friend is having some trouble with his ubuntu install and I'd want to help him by reaching his terminal, how can I do it over the internet without SSH
<changnesia> cfhowlett: What do you mean? I've tried several programs to create it to no avail.
<Armadillos> NicholasCage: You don't really...
<cfhowlett> changnesia, do not use the same USB.   try a different USB>
<reisio> Guest97704: walk him through teamviewer execution over the phone
<changnesia> I also tried another usb drive but the computer ignored that one completely, as if it wasn't there.
<jost> I've got a bunch of open ai files... I know I can open those with inkscape. But I'd rather extract every embedded image and resource from them into a folder. Is there a program that can do that? For Photoshop-files this is possible with imagemagick
<NicholasCage> Armadillos: do elaborate?
<reisio> changnesia: I haven't had a lot of luck with live OSes over USB 3, it'd be nice if someone could confirm that's not an issue
<changnesia> So basically I'm screwed?
<reisio> jost: you try with imagemagick?
<reisio> changnesia: nah, you're just not done yet :)
<reisio> I mean you can always install from within Windows itself, if you gotta
<reisio> or maybe you have a cd/dvd drive...
<CoolApps> Hello. Is it okay to use SWAP on a eMMC storage device?
<reisio> it's slow and silly, but they're more reliable in many ways
<changnesia> Is this using wubi? Isn't that also frowned upon?
<piegeekfan> Is it stupid to have Ubuntu installed if I just use it for the same damn stuff I use windows 8 for?
<cfhowlett> reisio, WHOA there hoss!  you cannot be speaking of wubi because wubi is dead, dead DEAD!
<reisio> CoolApps: it's fine, it's just more reads & writes
<cfhowlett> Do NOT speak the name of curse!
<reisio> cfhowlett: I could be, but am not
<reisio> now that you brought up wubi someone's bound to ask about it, though, gj :p
<reisio> changnesia: no there are things other than wubi
<reisio> that predate wubi, even
<reisio> piegeekfan: nope
<reisio> piegeekfan: it's stupid to have _Windows_ installed in that scenario
<ioria> changnesia, have you tried with a dvd ?
<MonkeyDust> piegeekfan  it's not stupid if you want to learn something new
<changnesia> Reisio: I have tried the DVD, but I can't figure out how to boot from it. No option in BIOS for it. Or the boot manager.
<reisio> changnesia: nice...
<jost> reisio: yes, tried that - it exports a single image
<cfhowlett> piegeekfan, stupid?   no.  consider this: ubuntu as main OS, virtualbox + windows for windows specific stuff, i.e. MS Word
<reisio> changnesia: is there an option in the boot manager to _disable_ booting from hard disks entirely?
<jost> and also, imagemagick will most probably export raster graphics
<CoolApps> reisio: Ah okay. From what I've read, too much read/writing on a eMMC storage device can reduce life.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  that's what i have, winxp, for ms office only
<reisio> CoolApps: writing & reading (aka "usage") reduces the life of any storage device, yes
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, in a vbox?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  yes
<reisio> CoolApps: it will still likely last longer than you'll have a use for it
<Armadillos> NicholasCage: Are you just trying to access the terminal, or do you want to see the entire desktop?
<reisio> CoolApps: at this point, the time you've spent wondering and asking about this is probably worth more than the cost of the device, so... :p
<changnesia> I'd have to check. In the boot manager there is only windows boot manager and then ipv4 and ipv6, but that's nothing that I'd want, is it?
<reisio> jost: there's always Adobe Illustrator
<jost> reisio: yeah, right... I'll install adobe software
<reisio> changnesia: nah
<reisio> changnesia: you want boot order, and then look for disabling hdd booting outright
<reisio> some boot firmware is really crap about this
<reisio> and changing the order isn't enough
<changnesia> There is no boot order actually
<changnesia> I can only allow usb booting
<reisio> changnesia: okay how about a dedicated boot menu? (esc? f12?)
<CoolApps> reisio: So around £85?
<reisio> CoolApps: if it cost that much, it will last a good long time
<reisio> probably even has a warranty
<CoolApps> reisio: It's a mini PC and it uses such storage, so... XD
<reisio> CoolApps: you can always swap in a cheap POS USB stick you have lying around if you're paranoid
<reisio> CoolApps: but I don't think I'd personally bother
<changnesia> reisio: that's where the windows boot manager, ipv4 and ipv6 are
<reisio> solid state has a limited lifespan, but so does everything
<reisio> changnesia: and there's an item for the usb stick?
<Johnny_Linux> planned obsolescence
<reisio> beats unplanned (which is going to happen anyway)
<changnesia> No. I haven't successfully got into that menu with the usb stick in
<reisio> changnesia: put the usb stick in, reboot and immediately start tapping the boot menu key over and over
<reisio> there is frequently an incredibly small window within which you must strike it
<changnesia> reisio: I've tried that repeatedly. But I'll do so again if it helps
<reisio> you said it was a laptop?
<changnesia> Yes
<ioria> changnesia, Go to the PowerOff options, and while holding the SHIFT key, click on Restart. When the menu below appears, select Troubleshoot, then UEFI Firmware Settings.  It will reboot  and you can access bios
<reisio> and the hard drive isn't in one of those easily removed bays? :p
<Johnny_Linux> f9 - f12 or close
<MonkeyDust> Johnny_Linux  who are you addressing?
<CoolApps> That's true. I got the mini PC for experimentation (it's supposed to dual boot between Android and Windows). Of course, I ended up deleting the partitions that are Android related, flashed the 64 bit BIOS, wiped out the original bootloader, and a few hours ago, removed the Windows partitions. It's gonna be more of a Linux PC. :P
<changnesia> ioria: I can get into UEFI, but there is a different key for the boot menu
<changnesia> reisio: No, I'd have to take the laptop apart
<reisio> changnesia: yeah not worth it, ,heh
<reisio> changnesia: what make/model?
<changnesia> reisio: Lenovo G500
<CoolApps> this thing takes such a long time to install a Ubuntu-based distro when it comes to the "creating ext4 file system for ..." stage.
<rodd> how can i use bash instead of dash?
<changnesia> Are specifics important? I have intel Ivy bridge processor inside
<reisio> changnesia: you might try the minimalcd image
<reisio> rodd: for what, exactly?
<reisio> CoolApps: mmmm, I'm guessing that the description 'creating blah...' is a misrepresentation and that it's actually doing more than that
<CoolApps> I managed to avoid the wait on the partition screen in the installer by removing, adding, and then ticking the format box for that partition rather than having that partition there and ticking the format box.
<changnesia> reisio: I'll try that then.
<ioria> changnesia, or disable FastBoot
<changnesia> ioria: disabled
<ioria> wow
<CoolApps> reisio: That's likely, though it shouldn't be taking as long as it's taking. I mean it was a lot faster two times before.
<changnesia> reisio: why do you think this will help?
<changnesia> the minimal cs
<changnesia> cd
<reisio> changnesia: the normal image has a lot of graphical things, and just a lot more things in general, that can potentially fail
<reisio> the minimalcd image just has less to go wrong
<CoolApps> I should probably play around with where the USB devices are connected. Perhaps I'm putting too much on the storage. After all, I've attempted this many times before.
<rodd> reisio: cant seem to use autocomplete and a few other features with dash
<reisio> CoolApps: got me, usb? mmc? sounds kinda awful :)
<reisio> rodd: in what way are you trying to use bash?
<changnesia> reisio: It says it's not handy for UEFI booting. I'd be very unhappy if I couldn't boot anything at all, haha.
<reisio> changnesia: well you already can't boot anything at all
<rodd> reisio: regardless, I want bash
<CoolApps> "Read-only file system '/target/lib64'"
<reisio> changnesia: if you run out of ideas, try http://www.sysresccd.org/ http://is.gd/nodeha with the no kms option
<reisio> rodd: okay... and what's stopping you from using it?
<CoolApps> ouché
<rodd> reisio: not knowing how to set it as default, which is the reason I'm here
<CoolApps> I hope I haven't murdered the internal storage.
<reisio> rodd: it should already be the default for interactive shells
<MonkeyDust> rodd  open a terminal and type bash [enter] ... that should do it ... dash is the menu on the left
<reisio> which is why I asked how you want to use it...
<rodd> it isnt the default
<reisio> MonkeyDust: dash is also the default /bin/sh
<reisio> rodd: what does 'help' say?
<{qwerty}> Hey Guys, question: How to configurate my Laptop to switch to Standby-mode when i close its display? Im using Ubuntu-Studio. thanks
<MonkeyDust> rodd  still, type 'bash'
<reisio> {qwerty}: should be in the power options in system prefs
<rodd> MonkeyDust: everytime I open the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> rodd  not sure, never encounterd what you experience ... what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<mikul> If I wanna use the drivers from NVIDIA's website instead of the ones in ubuntu repos, do i have to remove any old drivers first or is it just to run the setup?
<MonkeyDust> {qwerty}  system settings > power
<cfhowlett> mikul, run "additional drivers" utility
<rodd> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<mikul> cfhowlett, yeah but that shit doesn't work, and it doesn't have the latest drivers
<{qwerty}> MonkeyDust: in Xfce i just can choose "Lock Display"
<MonkeyDust> mikul  avoid the sh* word
<zykotick9> rodd: if you need to reset/set your default shell, you can run "chsh" (NOT as sudo!)
<mikul> i tried to change to the latest in additional drivers but nothing happend.. so strange.. so i wanna use the latest one on nvidias hompage
<MonkeyDust> {qwerty}  ah, i'm unfamiliar with xfce
<mikul> MonkeyDust, why? dont you ever take a shit?
<rodd> zykotick9: my user doesnt seem to exist in /etc/passwd, I think it might all be related to the network setup
<cfhowlett> !language | mikul yes this means you too
<ubottu> mikul yes this means you too: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<{qwerty}> MonkeyDust: Thanks anyway
<mikul> so i cant be calm when i say the word shit?
<reisio> calmness isn't relevant, it's part of the silly rules
<reisio> mikul: nividia's driver installer will tell you everything you need to know
<cfhowlett> miku you're trolling.  you know it. we know it.  follow the rules or be /ignored and/or kicked.
<reisio> if it doesn't like something, it'll tell you
<mikul> reisio, ty
<changnesia> The  minimal doesn't work either
<rodd> I'm a moron -> adduser help
<reisio> changnesia: try the sysresccd thing
<mikul> reisio, that is all i wanted to know.
<reisio> so many words in English, 'troll' doesn't have to take every one's place
<reisio> mikul: I figured, since you asked
<mikul> cfhowlett, im not trolling.. what is your problem? I just asked one simple question.. answer it if you know the answer, else, just be quiet.
<kittykitty> anyone remember if ubuntu 14.04 dims the screen when you take the power adapter out on your laptop?
<cfhowlett> kittykitty, it will if you've set that in power-settings
<MonkeyDust> kittykitty  yes, and i guess you can't disable that dimming on battery power
<mikul> reisio, anyway, ty =) <3
<kittykitty> cfhowlett, i think i disabled it in dconf ages ago but i got a new battery now and it should probably be on... I cant find it to turn it back on though. Tried lots of dconf stuff lol
<kittykitty> MonkeyDust, i disabled it ages ago :P idk how to enable it now lol
<cfhowlett> kittykitty, it's there somewhere, but I can't help as I'm on xubuntu, not unity.  different deal.
<kittykitty> yea ok :P
<reisio> changnesia: so in the bios/uefi menu, is there a 'boot' item set to UEFI?
<kittykitty> i mean, i have it enabled and stuff so it should work
<mich`> hi
<kittykitty> cfhowlett, "dim screen to save power" or something right?
<mich`> no sound after installing skype
<reisio> hi mich
<changnesia> Reisio: yes
<mich`> please help
<reisio> mich`: no sound in skype or anywhere?
<reisio> changnesia: if you aren't dual booting, go ahead and set it to legacy
<mich`> everywhere
<mich`> reisio: no sound devices in the list
<reisio> mich`: check your mixer that nothing's muted?
<cfhowlett> kittykitty, truly, I'm not familiar enough with unity/ubuntu to advise you with any confidence.  let someone else help.  sorry.
<MonkeyDust> mich`  open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<kittykitty> mm ok, thanks anyway cfhowlett aha :3
<mich`> MonkeyDust: what now?
<reisio> changnesia: and actually, probably even if you are going to be dual booting
<MonkeyDust> mich`  if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<changnesia2> reisio: I want it to dual boot. I'll be able to repair it later then?
<OerHeks> mich or hit F6 to see if you can switch soundcards
<reisio> changnesia2: it should be fine no matter what the boot item is set to, really
<reisio> changnesia2: but please don't quote me on that :D
<reisio> like you should be able to leave it on legacy forever
<reisio> it's not really legacy anyway
<reisio> it's just BIOS or emulated BIOS
<reisio> which U/EFI would _like_ to be legacy
<reisio> but which is still very common
<changnesia2> reisio: But how will it work? From what I've read, everywhere they said if you install in legacy and you have win in uefi, you won't be able to boot windows
<changnesia2> Or will grub manage it somehow?
<reisio> that's easily tested, switch it to legacy and see if windows boots
<mich`> hmm
<mich`> i changed sound card using f6 and then went to all MM and increased them
<mich`> but it didn't help much
<changnesia2> reisio: on it
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: The system won't boot windows if you've set the bios to only legacy and have a uefi install of windows.
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: reason is you can use UEFI to boot drives over the 2TB
<reisio> FrankFromHR: he'll probably be back in a bit
<FrankFromHR> reisio: ah missed him leave
<zykotick9> FrankFromHR: ahhh, using 2TB+ drives is a GPT vs DOSMB issue - NOT UEFI related...  I've used 2TB+ without UEFI!
<changnesia> I'm still here but on phone
<reisio> changnesia: technophile
<meles> i'm using dovecot+postfix+postfixadmin with mysql as userdb and passdb. but now i'm stuck with authentication problems via imap. When telneting I get "a1 NO [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED] Authentication failed." There is nothing happening in the logfiles (mail, dovecot, syslog, mysql. The output of dovecot -n is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12080017/
<FrankFromHR> zykotick9: to boot that 2TB+ drive in GPT you have to se UEFI
<zykotick9> FrankFromHR: hummmm, ya, I probably wasn't booting from it... so, perhaps you're right?
<FrankFromHR> zykotick9: hah no perhaps :)
<changnesia> Reisio: want your mouth to be washed with soap? :-P
<FrankFromHR> zykotick9: I've had to do it before to get a 3TB drive booting :)
<ioria> changnesia, minidisk failed ?
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: How did you write the image to the USB key?
<changnesia> Reisio: new option: I should leave uefi first, right?
<reisio> having actually experienced that, but assuming you probably wouldn't have guessed it, I will refrain from commenting in earnest :p
<reisio> changnesia: yeah
<changnesia> Ioria: yes
<changnesia> Frank: uui
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/ want to incrase the ?root Directory
<changnesia> So it boots fine into windows
<changnesia> Shoulditry again with the USB drive?
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: It's a liveCD right?
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: on the USB key
<philip__> How to extend the root partition in LVM
<changnesia> Frank : yes
<FrankFromHR> Can't changnesia kick off the liveCD from inside his windows install?
<MonkeyDust> philip__  scroll down to lvextend   https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_p2
<reisio> changnesia: changnesia2 I'd try booting the usb again, yes
<changnesia2> frankfromhr: I only can boot a usb or windows recovery cd
<changnesia2> reisio: can I do it with the full iso? It'd be a lot faster
<philip__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078454/
<MonkeyDust> philip__  no need to paste that twice... follow the instructions on the link i suggested
<ravi__kumar> can anyone help me in understanding any open source project. I mean how the modules are organized. How modules are depending on other modules. I have no idea how to start. I want to understand projects from developer's perspective.
<reisio> changnesia2: yeah
<reisio> ravi__kumar: #friendly-coders
<MonkeyDust> ravi__kumar  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> ravi__kumar: also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_manager
<ravi__kumar> Thanks for the help folks. I really appreciate it.
<Pici> ravi__kumar: it often depends on the programming language you're using, many require things to be setup in different specific ways.
<changnesia> Reisio: I'm getting just the Lenovo screen again. It isn't flashing any more though
<reisio> changnesia: when you load the boot menu and choose usb?
<changnesia> Reisio: when it wants to boot the usb
<changnesia> I'mnotchoosing anything
<superherointj> What is going to be Ubuntu's future?
<reisio> try choosing it explicitly from the boot menu
<reisio> superherointj: stuff, things
<pbx> superherointj, try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support question
<superherointj> As a Desktop, I don't see much excitement about Ubuntu. It seems it is fading away.
<kairo> hello
<MonkeyDust> superherointj  that's because the desktop itself is fading away
<pbx> superherointj, that's kind of a trolly statement. this channel is for support
<superherointj> Where should I discuss these things?
<MonkeyDust> superherointj  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<changnesia> Reisio: I can't get in with the USB plugged in
<kairo> I'm now from ubuntu and the problem of my update-grub take a long time it's because of my HDD sata 200G, is this problem about a cable sata ? ( i heard some sound when it plugged, and the hdd is new )
<reisio> superherointj: #boringconjecture perhaps
<changnesia> But I can choose the DVD now
<reisio> changnesia: wow, tedious
<reisio> changnesia: might try a dvd
<changnesia> Will do
<reisio> if it works, at least it'd work :p
<changnesia> That'sall I want! :-)
 * superherointj came here to see a painting of a bright and shiny Ubuntu future. :)
<reisio> sure you did
<reisio> I don't even like Ubuntu and I find your approach a boring waste of time, go away :p
<changnesia> It's doing something!
<jmadero> I all - I upgraded flash a couple days ago and it's miserably bad....sometimes the video just goes white (right now a video on hulu is running...all white), sometimes the video just disappears (sound continues)...any way to revert?
<Technobliterator> any reason Ubuntu won't let me uninstall a program when I try doing that from the search bar/can't find it in Software Center?
<Technobliterator> My attempt to install Steam seems to have failed
<CarlFK> sudo adduser carl plugdev; added.. what do I do so my current session sees that so I don't have to turn it off and on again?
<SolarNRG> Where are my apps usually stored?
<kairo> another question: i have this from /var/log/syslog : Aug 14 16:43:27 kadiro-MS-7529 kernel: [  989.000085] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<kairo> and other similar errors
<Seveas> kairo: time to make a backup and buy a new disk. It's rotten
<kairo> Seveas, thank you, but i have two pluged now and third removed, how i can now who is the faulty?
<Technobliterator> I'm 100% sure I need a new graphics driver...ubuntu crashing constantly due to failing to load stuff
<jojo_> bonjour
<kairo> bonjour jojo_
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, maybe you need new ram .. try a memtest86 run
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: Or a new PSU
<jojo_> j'ai un probleme de résolution avec une carte nvidia geforce 7500LE
<Technobliterator> New ram? My PC has 16GB ram, so that seems unlikely
<jojo_> je suis sous ubuntu 15.04
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: how much ram you have has nothing to do with it going bad..
<BotchlaB> jojo_: #ubuntu-fr
<Technobliterator> right, ok
<kairo> jojo_, je ne suis pas un expert, mais je pense tu dois installer un nouveau driver de votre carte graphique
<Technobliterator> so, memtest86 in console?
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: from usb/cd
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: and leave it to run over night
<jojo_> le probleme c'est que le driver ne se trouve plus dans les dépots
<OerHeks> Just 3 runs of memtest86 will do
<kairo> jojo_, essaye de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ici n'est pas autorisé de répondre dans autre language que anglais
<jojo_> (driver nvidia-173)
<jojo_> ok
<Technobliterator> I can probably burn that onto a CD or something
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, or use the grub2 option
<changnesia> When I want to double boot but want ubuntu to have its own partition, should I choose something else during the installation?
<changnesia> When I want to double boot but I want ubuntu to have its own partition, should I choose something else during the installation?
<Technobliterator> grub2 option?
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, yes, hold shift @ boot, and use the memtest86 from there, no need for a cd
<gbit86__> So I have a situation that requires that I setup developers with Vagrant VMs and will have a network share with a credential that I do not want to be in stored in clear text. How would yall go about securing it?
<gbit86__> Setting them up with AD creds would not be ideal with, I want this managed by other developers that will not concern themselves with managing it via AD. Perhaps another linux authentication type server, but not the same windows AD that is used company wide.
<gbit86__> ideal either*
<kairo> one last question, if i buy a new disk, can i transfer my ubuntu and others partitions to this new one?
<reisio> yes
<OerHeks> kairo, sure, but would you transfer corrupted partitions?
<kairo> OerHeks, yes, i fear i loose my data
<Technobliterator> ok, so if I go with cd option, I just download and extract iso, then reboot PC and just let memtest86 work? ?__?
<kairo> OerHeks, i heard a dd command can do that, is true?
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, yes, kairo yes
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: by extract you mean burn right?
<OerHeks> 2 answers in one line :-D
<kairo> loll not bad ;)
<tobyj> could someone offer some advice related to diskless booting ubuntu?
<tobyj> I have everything set up
<tobyj> the client is getting an IP
<tobyj> but I get "file not found"
<kairo> OerHeks, can you give me a small information to do that? please
<tobyj> what could I have messed up?
<gbit86__> perhaps what I want to do is encrypt files on a local server and store the decrypt key on a remote server
<Technobliterator> FrankFromHR, I meant, extract the compressed folder and then burn, yeah
<FrankFromHR> Technobliterator: k cool, just making sure :)
<reisio> changnesia: alongside?
<reisio> changnesia: I'm not sure there's any scenario, when booted from the live OS, that doesn't result in Ubuntu having its _own_ partition
<FrankFromHR> tobyj: Did you setup DHCP with the right information for PXE booting?
<tobyj> Frank, I realised my issue
<tobyj> tftpd-hpa was a bit misconfigured, wrong working directory
<tobyj> I'll try this fix
<tobyj> if not, I'll check dhcp
<tobyj> but it's getting an IP
<tobyj> the PXE client itself is what's failing
<changnesia> Reisio: I made unallocated space for its partition
<OerHeks> kairo, see man dd or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#dd, enough tutorials to find
<ioria> tobyj, LTSP ?
<tobyj> ioria: hmm?
<tobyj> http://puu.sh/jBpnV/eaf5aed34c.png ,_
<tobyj> that's the issue
<ioria> tobyj, does the bios support booting pxe ?
<Technobliterator> alright, I've burnt the CD
<tobyj> yeah, I've booted over pxe before
<Technobliterator> Now I restart and let it run, right?
<tobyj> also no I'm not using ltsp
<liceo> ciao
<liceo> !list
<ubottu> liceo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tobyj> I'm just using isc and tftpd-hpa
<kairo> thk's OerHeks but this need a space to do it
<tobyj> as well as a nfs share to store the filesystem on
<Technobliterator> uh, I guess I was supposed to do more than just reboot because it just took me back to Ubuntu's start page
<ioria> tobyj,     sudo chmod -R 777 /tftpboot       https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<tobyj> I tried, my permissions are okay
<Technobliterator> OerHerks, FrankFromHR, either of you know what I'm meant to do?
<tobyj> does it matter that the files are owned by root?
<ioria> tobyj,     virtual machine on serv ?
<OerHeks> kairo .. err, what makes you think you don't need a space to dd a partition to ?
<tobyj> yeah, the server and client are both VMs
<tobyj> but eventually I will use physical clients
<ioria> tobyj,     don't know much of VM, sorry
<kairo> OerHeks, to backup i need a space to do that but i have'nt
<tobyj> ioria: no problem, but it should work just like a physical machine would
<OerHeks> kairo, you have a bad disk, you want to move those partitions.. now you say you have no space, cannot help you there.
<OerHeks> buy a disk and come back :-)
<kairo> OerHeks, yes OerHeks i means when i buy a disk i need just copy the old one to the new one without a backup
<ioria> tobyj,     maybe some advanced setting in Network when you installed VM
<OerHeks> kairo, i stop here.
<kairo> ok OerHeks thank you for your help
<Linnak> Hello, Can someone tell my why applications installed by deb package doesn't show up in unity's software list?
<tobyj> ioria: I think I might have fixed it. tftpd-hpa was misconfigured
<tobyj> the networking side of things seemed okay, the client was getting an IP from the dhcp server
<ioria> tobyj,     it works ?
<tobyj> I get a timeout error now though
<tobyj> I'm going for dinner, be right back
<TonyAldo> Linnak, which software?
<Linnak> skype, sigil, jutoh ...
<TonyAldo> Linnak, hm I just installed skype for my self and it came up
<TonyAldo> I had to search for it
<TonyAldo> Linnak, should be listed under installed applications
<Linnak> now unity doesn't show a single app. totally empty
<meles> The MX entry for an SMTP server is set to our network, now i installed another emailserver outside, i would like our wifi-router TL-ER604W to forward all incomming requests to the  external server. How would that servie be called (btw. I know that it is no good idea, it's just very temporarily.
<MonkeyDust> meles  how is your question ubuntu related?
<daftykins> Linnak: have you been tweaking settings or removing lenses?
<Linnak> just don't search online and in my folders
<meles> MonkeyDust good question. initially i had another plan thats why i'm here.
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  just installed skype too, it shows up, ok
<tobyj> right
<tobyj> now I'm getting tftp open timeout
<tobyj> but the tftp server is running
<Technobliterator> Okay, memtest86 running
<tobyj> dhcp and tftp are on the same IP
<Linnak> then it must me something else wrong. I show you all location checked and showing up nothing http://i.imgur.com/iXLvNLL.png
<bmsr256> hello, i have a pc with ubuntu installed, i logged in to the pc and when i go to files the folders inside the home folder show a lock, why this happen?
<Technobliterator> This could take a whilw
<tobyj> bmsr256 is your home folder encrypted?
<bmsr256> tobyj: no i didn't encrypt my home folder
<bmsr256> i did a normal installation of ubuntu, i didn't select anything more else
<Linnak> i've never could get ubuntu work in virtualbox. that's why I used debian but yesterday I saw in a shop a laptop with ubuntu on it and I liked how it looked. but I still can't get it work
<reisio> Linnak: in vbox, you mean?
<daftykins> Linnak: perhaps you should not mess around with settings and see how it works out of the box to start with.
<meles> MonkeyDust can you suggest an alternative channel?
<MonkeyDust> meles  try ##networking
<TonyAldo> question .. just installed 14.04.3 now im noticing my HD is a bit warm and im not doing much ..doing a iotop right now and it seems every second "ext4lazyinit" writes and then "jbd2/dm-1-8" writes to the disk after that ..is this considered normal?
<daftykins> !alis | meles Don't use #ubuntu as a freenode virtual directory in future please.
<ubottu> meles Don't use #ubuntu as a freenode virtual directory in future please.: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<liquideee> hi guys, i need your help. I have installed ubuntu 15.04 on new lenovo yoga 3 pro laptop. I've been using the laptop for a few days. Today, i was forced to set up a static ip for my Wifi connection. I have modified the connection and restarted wifi (through gnome 3 top right panel). It could not start, so i launched nmcli and started the connection
<liquideee>  from there. Since that time - kernel panic anytime i log in to my account. Cant even log into a shell from gdm because the kernel panics soon.
<tobyj> my tftp server is not responding, even over localhost on the server side
<tobyj> any idea why?
<meles> MonkeyDust: thx
<daftykins> liquideee: which kernel are you on?
<daftykins> tobyj: probably not running. use netstat to confirm
<liquideee> daftykins: ill try to check. It is a fresh install + updates installed so it may be the newest for 15.04
<tobyj> daftykins: I'll check once the server finishes rebooting
<Linnak> i can' use it out of the box because it doesn't have vbox guest additions by default like Mint has so I can't see too much in 640x480 resolution
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  ubuntu was slow in vbox, here too, but alot faster in vmware player   https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/7_0
<liquideee> 3.19.0-25-generic
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.23.22 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> hrmm guess that's not indicative
<daftykins> liquideee: tried using an older one?
<Linnak> MonkeyDust After installing guest additions and you check 3d acceleration it works fine
<reisio> Linnak: you'd only have to endure a lack of guest additions during installation...
<liquideee> dmesg is complaining about thinkpad_acpi misbehavin
<daftykins> Linnak: right but installing those isn't that big a deal, as long as you're doing it properly.
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  unfortunately, i have no 3d on my old frankenstein-laptop
<liquideee> not yet, as im kinda locked out because of the panicks. I guess I'll have to use a live cd or smth
<bmsr256> tobyj: do you have an idea?
<daftykins> liquideee: no there should be the one it installed with too, hold left shift at boot and check the advanced menu in GRUB
<liquideee> it lists all installed kernels?
<Linnak> daftykins I do it the way how it is in the manual written
<daftykins> Linnak: 'the manual' being what
<tobyj> bmsr256: no, sorry
<tobyj> daftykins: netstat | grep tftp returns nothing
<bmsr256> tobyj: ok no problem
<peter__> hello
<Linnak> daftykins https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp46785384343968
<Linnak> I did it about 140 ties before
<daftykins> Linnak: ok, try using the packages already in the ubuntu PPAs
<daftykins> because i don't think that's necessary.
<Linnak> i will after i reinstalled AGAIN
<Linnak> :)
<changnesia> Guys when I try to install Ubuntu, it says I don't have the "reserved for BIOS boot" partition. What can I do about that? Can I create it in gparted?
<daftykins> Linnak: which version are you using? (name the ISO you're installing from)
<daftykins> changnesia: is Ubuntu to be the only OS on your machine?
<Linnak> daftykins http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<bmsr256> i try fsck, maybe it can help
<Z3> Hi !  Will gnome classic desktop (gnome-panel package) run on mir on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<changnesia> daftykins: No, that's the problem. I want it to dual boot
<daftykins> Z3: too early to speak of an OS that will be released in April 2016.
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  are you trying to install that as vm? try 32bit instead og 64bit
<daftykins> changnesia: ok what kind of computer and what do you have on there, Windows 8.1?
<changnesia> daftykins: Laptop. And windows 10
<Z3> daftykins ok. And on Ubuntu 15.10 ?
<Linnak> 32bit is still better nowdays?
<changnesia> I can't boot up using a usb
<daftykins> Z3: also hasn't been released since that's October 2015...
<MonkeyDust> Z3  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Z3> daftykins monkeydust ok, thank you ! :)
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: i don't see any point in VMing 32-bit
<changnesia> daftykins: I was adviced to turn UEFI off, now I can boot up using a dvd
<changnesia> but then there's this problm
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  32 works for every hardware, even virtual, i use it on mine too, for that reason (can't install 64bit)
<daftykins> changnesia: you need to keep EFI on if your Windows was installed EFI. disable secure boot to boot the flash drive perhaps, but you'll need to be in EFI mode :)
<daftykins> back shortly.
<changnesia> daftykins: I can't
<tutolato> hi, what happens if i shutdown ubuntu with a mounten luks container?
<changnesia> daftykins: it just doesn't work, I've been battling it for two days now. Secure boot is off, fastboot too. But I can't boot the live usb.
<tutolato> mounted*
<Linnak> i use always 64bit with debian mint ..... the proplem is not with bits and virtualbox
<liquideee> changnesia: efi requires fat32, make sure the usb is formatted this way
<tobyj> daftykins: the service is running, but tftpd-hpa doesn't show in netstat
<tutolato> the normal way to close it from the wiki would need to cryptsetup luksClose, does this also happen by shutting down the system?
<changnesia> liquidee: It is
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: have you checked the MD5 of the ISO? Maybe the download got hosed?
<Linnak> ok thanks bye
<liquideee> daftykins: looks I've found the offender. proprietary module bcmwl for wifi. It worked until today, but now I have booted into the old kernel and installed it there to get wifi working and the same problem occured -kernel panic. Any ideas how to proceed?
<ElcnU> u
<tutolatoo> what happens if i shutdown ubuntu with an lukscontainer mounted?
<AndChat196224> Hi geeks!!!
<reisio> hi geek
<AndChat196224> I am using kali linux in virtual machine,and upgrading to latest version upgrading will take 10 hours of time half is done how to pause that upgrade for a while and start from where it is pause ..,  any body thanks
<Pici> AndChat196224: We do not support Kali Linux here, please use their support channel instead: #kali-linux
<johnson1> Hi guys. How do I bypass ubuntu's x interface at boot without altering config files?
<wotan147> anyone knows why muon (on kubuntu) does not show all the sources writtern in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<herrkin> hello community, I have a fresh install of ubuntu, I configured the static ip on it and it connects to the web, updates just fine but I cant ping it. if I connect other machine to the same cable with the same ip settings I can ping that one. what can be happening?
<herrkin> I have to add that I am on a different network segment, if I connect to the same network it pings the server just fine
<herrkin> does ubuntu server have a built in restriction I have to unlock? first time it happens to me. I had a similar setup with the same machine before and it worked just fine
<liquideee> how do i find when a package has been upgraded in ubuntu's repository (using web only?)
<aqd> why all VPN types in 15.04 give me some agent error and unable to connect unless I set plain password directly in /etc/...
<changnesia> FrankfromHR: I have and it corresponded
<genii> liquideee: Check the archives of the #ubuntu-changes mailing list
<liquideee> I am having problems with bcmwl driver for wifi. since today, loading the driver causes kernel panic. It doesnt seem that it has been updated as /var/log/apt/history does not indicate it was
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: Do you ahve another computer you can test the USB key on?
<changnesia> Frankfromhr:Sadly no
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: hmm, and you've tried a different usb key?
<changnesia> frankfromhr: Yes, and that one didn't work at all.
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: I think you might have to find yourself another computer and confirm that the usb key is working properly..
<changnesia> *FrankfromHR:I will be able to do that later, but I the old pc I have at home uses bios afaik.
<FrankFromHR> changnesia: That's fine, at least you'll be able to confirm that the usb and the image are all working properly.
<daftykins> liquideee: not much beyond not using it and looking up the alternatives for your broadcom model. this isn't a mac, is it?
<changnesia> Frankfromhr:Yes, that's right.
<liquideee> daftykins: its lenovo yoga pro 3
<daftykins> liquideee: ah yeah you said, my bad.
<liquideee> daftykins: i hope there are any alternatives :P
<daftykins> liquideee: so what's the broadcom model?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<liquideee> BCM4352
<daftykins> hmm don't think i've heard of that model before.
<tobyj> daftykins: nothing for tftp in netstat
<daftykins> tobyj: sounds like it's not even configured to use a port, perhaps read up on what you installed and check its' config file :)
<FrankFromHR> tobyj: You normally have to set DHCP options to tell the PXE Bios which server hosts the boot files.
<daftykins> FrankFromHR: that's not very useful considering the daemon isn't even listening yet :)
<tobyj> daftykins: http://puu.sh/jBtYR/1467db15d1.png
<tobyj> there's the contents of /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<FrankFromHR> daftykins: oh he hasn't even gotten that part going? nevermind then :)
<daftykins> tobyj: sorry but i don't use it, i can't look it up for you.
<tobyj> ahhhh
<tobyj> thank you anyway
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> oh, although that should probably be an IP - and /tftpboot should exist :)
<tgm4883> daftykins: nah, 0.0.0.0 should work there
<tobyj> right, got tftp up
<tobyj> but now I'm back to file not found
<tobyj> permissions are set properly on /tftpboot according to the guide
<tobyj> that is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<FrankFromHR> tobyj: you're grabbing the IP from the DHCP server on the ubunut server and not from a router or something else in the network right?
<tobyj> yeah, it's getting the right IP
<AndChat196224> Or ubuntu how to puase downloading for a day
<tobyj> 10.0.0.2
<tobyj> I fixed the problem
<tobyj> isc was looking for /tftpboot/pxelinux.0 inside /tftpboot
<tobyj> so /tftpboot/tftpboot/pxelinux.0
<FrankFromHR> ahh
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, depends how and what you are downloading.  details???
<tgm4883> tobyj: yea that sounds about right, if you set the TFTP server to use that directory AND you set the DHCP options to include that directory
<tobyj> now the kernel isn't mounting the nfs share properly
<tobyj> network unreachable, but I already configured the net adapter
<AndChat196224> cfhowlett it is running on my terminal downloading lots of new pacakages
<tgm4883> AndChat196224: like apt-get?
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, so if you don't run the terminal you don't get the downloads, right?
<liquideee> ehh, the package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta does not install - problems with module compilation :/
<AndChat196224> No like downloading not installation from repository downloding through command cfhowlett,tgm4883
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, if you need downloads to stop, STOP downloading!
<daftykins> liquideee: do you have build-essential installed?
<liquideee> daftykins: yes. I checked the make log and its some "wrong number of arguments in function ....". Looks bad :/
<liquideee> daftykins: I've got headers for my kernel as weel
<liquideee> as well
<daftykins> oh well
<liquideee> this package is supposed to give more recent drivers for my chip
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: I think he means, stop downloading with the ability to resume tomorrow. But we really don't have enough info
<AndChat196224> Yes tgm4883
<liquideee> and im now f***ed because this laptop does not have ethernet :D
<AndChat196224> That's what I m saying
<tgm4883> AndChat196224: I'm still not entirely sure what you are downloading
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, you can interrupt and restart downloads with wget -c PackageNameHere                    I think curl command also does this, but I've never curl'd
<AndChat196224> Can I snapshot it
<AndChat196224> On virtual machine
<AndChat196224> Would this will help
<daftykins> liquideee: which version of it are you grabbing?
<liquideee> daftykins: I've downloaded this one manually from launchpad: broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.248-3_all
<tobyj> okay, so the kernel boots fine now
<tobyj> but it seems nfs is misconfigured
<tobyj> "network unreachable, permission denied, nfs over tcp not available from 10.0.0.1"
<tobyj> 10.0.0.1 being the NFS server, which is definitely working
<daftykins> tobyj: could you take it to #ubuntu-server ? i feel it's more relevant there.
<tobyj> sure
<daftykins> liquideee: oh for being offline, mmm - did the live session's wireless work fine?
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, a vm?  you can shut down the device on virtualbox and restart it from a saved state.
<AndChat196224> R u sure this gonna help cfhowlett
<AndChat196224> With downloading
<liquideee> daftykins: I didn't launch one recently, but when I installed ubuntu the bcmwl-kernel-source package supplied bcmwl module which worked fine, even after installation. Until today. Today I have fiddled with setting manual IP and this happened
<cfhowlett> AndChat196224, I prefer wget -c myself
<daftykins> liquideee: yeah why did you do that?
<daftykins> NM can be used to set a static IP on a wireless connection reliably
<liquideee> daftykins: I've got a dhcp server on raspberry PI on my network and the power reseted today so raspberry rebooted and mounted sdcard as readonly, resulting in dnsmasq failing to start
<liquideee> daftykins: I had to set up the ip manually and go into the device to fix dhcp
<liquideee> daftykins: I used NM to change the ip
<liquideee> daftykins: but when i tried restarting wifi after that, it started panicking
<LonelyCoder_> 'AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH' - linux kernel
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: that's not helpful.
<LonelyCoder_> :'(
<cem__> what is the difference x window system with terminal ?
<liquideee> daftykins: maybe you know how to get touchscreen or touchpad working again? :P check which module it is etc
<cem__> both are same
<cem__> ]can someone help me on this
<daftykins> liquideee: nope not my field.
<liquideee> daftykins:okay, thanks for help :)
<daftykins> cem__: sure, once you ask a coherent question
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LonelyCoder_> We want a program that runs /bin/bash so we can use a CLI interface
<LonelyCoder_> These are called 'terminal emulators'. Basically wannabe terminals that run ontop of X
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: I do good? :D
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: so gnome-terminal , xterm, terminator... plenty of others?
<daftykins> not really no
<cem__>  x window system vs terminal  , is both are same ? daftykins
<daftykins> no, the X server is the GUI
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: They are windows that pass stdin and stdout to bash
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: so why is running the default 'terminal' application a problem?
<cem__> both look same to me
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: It's not. :P
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: What's the difference between xterm and terminal other than font?
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: then i don't understand what you're asking for.
<LonelyCoder_> I was answering cem__'s question :P
<daftykins> cem__: do you mean the difference between a GUI terminal emulator application and a TTY? (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<daftykins> what the hell.
<ioria> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21280/difference-between-pts-and-tty
<cem__> i dont understand daftykins  , i'm newbie pls explain it since both looks same to me
<daftykins> sorry, your question doesn't even make sense so there's nothing to be explained
<samfreenode> What online backup service should I use? I know of Dropbox and Google Drive, but MEGA looks pretty good?
<samfreenode> Is MEGA legal?
<cem__> k is there any other linux channel where i can ask question ?
<cfhowlett> samfreenode, thus far, mega seems legal.
<cfhowlett> cem__, ##linux
<LonelyCoder_> ioria: You have to explain about 30 words in this URL to me
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: I don't want the USA to raid the servers and lose all my data, like what happened with MegaUpload
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: 50GB of free encrypted storage seems like the best deal right now though...
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Is there a catch though?
<ioria> LonelyCoder_, meaning ... it's not clear  or that is clear ?
<cfhowlett> samfreenode, I don't work for MEGA.  It's legal.  for more info, read the user agreement.
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Which service do you use?
<LonelyCoder_> ioria: 'A pts is the slave part of a pty.'
<cfhowlett> samfreenode, owncloud but that's just me
<LonelyCoder_> ioria: 'A pty is created by a process through posix_openpt()'
<LonelyCoder_> ioria: 'file descriptor'
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Why?
<ioria> LonelyCoder_, file descriptor is like int fd =0, or FILE * fd , its used to open, read and wrtite streams
<cfhowlett> samfreenode, http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue96_en.pdf
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: lmao why don't any of the comparison sites include MEGA?
<ioria> LonelyCoder_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoterminal
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Which page?
<ioria> LonelyCoder_, posix_openpt()' its the function that 'open' for example
<samfreenode> Ah Linux Lab?
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Okay so where is the server?
<cfhowlett> samfreenode, read the article.
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: You own two buildings?
<LonelyCoder_> ioria: Is that a linux system call?
<ioria> LonelyCoder_,  well, don't remember.. . that or  a function of C, but i think it's a SC
<ioria> LonelyCoder_,  Standard C Library (libc, −lc)
<samfreenode> cfhowlett: Is bandwidth total GBs or just GB/s?
<bekks> GBs is GB/s :)
<bekks> You refer to the difference between e.g. Gigabyte and Gigabit.
<sdistefano> hi! I need to setup two different X sessions, one per monitor
<LonelyCoder_> Gigabyte = 10 ** 9 bytes; Gibibyte = 2 ** 30 bytes
<sdistefano> did anyone try somehting like this?
<LonelyCoder_> Correct if wrong :O
<bekks> sdistefano: Whats the problem you are trying to solve actually?
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: this is an OS support channel, not a 'learn how computers work' channel
<sdistefano> I have two monitors, one needs to be usable and the other to run a screen where the mouse never appears
<bekks> sdistefano: And why dont you want two monitors to be usable?
<sdistefano> so one computer powering a headless screen with just a chrome running a webpage, the other screen for normal usage
<daftykins> sdistefano: for what purpose?
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: :P okay I'll shut up
<bekks> sdistefano: If a computer has a monitor, it isnt headless.
<sdistefano> it's for a business, one is an information screen
<bekks> So you basically want one X server with two monitors.
<daftykins> sdistefano: you should run it dedicated
<sdistefano> yes, but one of them without mouse or keyboard
<daftykins> even some old junker laptop would do.
<sdistefano> daftykins: I thought about it, but that has disadvantages too
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: Is lpr still used today, or should you just go through the program that created the pdf?
<sdistefano> if both screens run the same browser my software can work even if the internet goes down for example
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: stop asking me things directly please, address the channel.
<LonelyCoder_> Hows I set up printers on ubuntu
<daftykins> sdistefano: i don't see how internet connectivity changes a dedicated laptop that you can remote into - from being appropriate
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: plug it in and then visit http://localhost:631
<sdistefano> that's related to how my software works
<daftykins> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<sdistefano> in any case, is it too difficult to do hwat I want?
<LonelyCoder_> daftykins: Ahh cool, Im gonna go through each of those pages, thanks man!
<sdistefano> just another X server on the second screen with matchbox
<daftykins> sdistefano: i think it'd be a nightmare if you're trying to put this on a customers office machine
<sdistefano> running an old laptop oculd also be a nightmare, HD failures and such
<sdistefano> could you give me pointers on how to look this up online?
<daftykins> sdistefano: i think that's far less of a likelihood versus your approach.
<sdistefano> what's so wrong about running a second X server on another screen?
<daftykins> you didn't really answer whether it's a customers desktop that'll do this or not
<sdistefano> it's my own shop
<sdistefano> one screen takes orders
<sdistefano> another screen shows orders taken
<sdistefano> if it's the same computer, it can even work offline as long as it's the same browser and user
<bekks> Why not ONE X server with two windows...?
<sdistefano> that's also a psosibility
<sdistefano> as long as I can prevent the mouse from going to the second screen
<bekks> Dont move it ther.e
<daftykins> that'd be the user's responsibility
<sdistefano> no, I can't do that
<bekks> Why not. Is it too tempting?
<sdistefano> it's non technical staff, a busy shop...
<sdistefano> that's way more likely than HD failure
<sdistefano> that someone will click mindlessly and close the window on the second screen
<daftykins> can you not just train users that use this machine?
<daftykins> also, are you not vulnerable to power failures?
<bekks> That would be too tragetting.
<bekks> *targetting
<sdistefano> I really would prefer having the computer automaticlaly fire up two screens with a browser on each
<sdistefano> and the second screen being fully inaccessible to the user
<daftykins> so get cracking?
<sdistefano> mm?
<daftykins> i'm seeing plenty of info from "ubuntu run two x servers"
<daftykins> but i've never touched the WM you mentioned, i don't even know if that's in the repos off-hand (matchbox)
<sdistefano> dwell for a start, as soon as I run X with teh auto generated file it's all wrong
<sdistefano> with graphical glitches all oer
<daftykins> 'dwell' ?
<daftykins> oh typo.
<Michelle--------> Fatal error: Class 'Stripe\Customer' not found in /preview/charge.php on line 6
<Michelle--------> I included the stripe library not sure why im getting that message
<daftykins> Michelle--------: that sounds like web development which is totally off topic here.
<Michelle--------> oh wrong channel
<Michelle--------> lol
<Michelle--------> stupid autojoin
<daftykins> sdistefano: what 'auto generated file' ?
<sdistefano> X - configure
<sdistefano> will auto generate an xorg.conf file that doesn't really wokr well
<Technobliterator> So, it doesn't look like any of my RAM is corrupted or broken, so I don't get why Ubuntu is crashing? ?__?
<sdistefano> and if I want to know the automatic ubuntu config that works well, I can't seem to get it
<daftykins> sdistefano: i would think what you want to be editing is lightdm, not Xorg.
<daftykins> Technobliterator: can you start from the beginning?
<Technobliterator> Beginning of the problem, you mean?
<daftykins> what else could i mean?
<Technobliterator> Just making sure :p anyways, I basically installed Ubuntu 15.04 on my PC, and it would freeze amd require restarts every now and then
<daftykins> what system is this?
<Technobliterator> So I just ran a test as advised by people here, and apparently nothing is wrong with my RAM
<Technobliterator> uh, I don't remember the PC's name
<daftykins> isn't it right in front of you?
<rodd> hi once i return from sleep on t450s I cannot do anything, only the mouse works, the login screen is just frozen, any idea?
<Technobliterator> no, the name of the box is not in front of me
<rodd> apparently intel rapid start is causing this
<daftykins> Technobliterator: so it's a custom build system or what? i don't follow...
<ioria> rodd you mean 'suspend' ?
<rodd> ioria: yes
<Technobliterator> It was custom built
<Technobliterator> I can tell you some of the specs
<daftykins> Technobliterator: so how many passes of memtest did you run?
<ioria> rodd had a similar issue ... i renamed /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop with another name ... and i solved,  ... but not sure is the correct solution :(
<Technobliterator> Only ran it full through once, but it provided no errors. I was advised if it gave no errors the first time, it wouldn't again
<daftykins> Technobliterator: ok, so is it an up to date installation?
<daftykins> how long does it take to lock up?
<rodd> ioria: i dont think intel rapid start is useful with a ssd
<rodd> so i just disabled it, will test but thanks for the heads up on what you did
<ioria> rodd np
<Technobliterator> I believe it's up to date, since I got the latest from Ubuntu's site. It could take aby time between 20 minutes and an hour to freeze
<daftykins> Technobliterator: no, you must install updates *after* installing the latest version
<dshap> Hey all, I’m trying to follow these steps (https://github.com/JazzCore/python-pdfkit/wiki/Using-wkhtmltopdf-without-X-server) and I’m getting a permission denied message on the 3rd step despite the fact that I’m running it as “sudo”…1) Why is that? and 2) What can I do to work around?
<rasalghul> Hi!
<Technobliterator> oh, it didn't do that? I assumed it was downloading during update which was why it asked for a wifi connection... Oh well I'm an idiot then
<Pici> dshap: instead of using sudo on it, replace the > with | sudo tee
<daftykins> dshap: switch to root with "sudo -i" then execute the script, you may need to "chmod +x blah.sh" first.
<Technobliterator> Okay, I'll come back once I've fully updated and see if it's different, thanks
<daftykins> Technobliterator: well it may have done, but it's an option too
<dshap> daftykins: why can i do “sudo -i” but if i do “su root” i need a password?
<Pici> dshap: you can do sudo -i without a password because you used sudo recently, it caches the password for a few minutes
<daftykins> !root | dshap
<ubottu> dshap: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dshap> Pici: ah
<dshap> daftykins: thanks
<rasalghul> I have a trouble when I want delete files or folders... showsme this message "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?"
<rasalghul> in ubuntu 14.04.3
<rasalghul> how can I fix ?
<daftykins> rasalghul: is this on a mounted external disk? or an NTFS disk perhaps?
<rasalghul> daftykins, no, I have install Windows 8.1 and ubuntu on my laptop.... but I want to delete files from my desktop
<daftykins> rasalghul: what desktop?
<rasalghul> desktop folder on my computer, or home directory
<ioria> rasalghul, who's the owner of Trash ? ls -al ~/.local/share
<rasalghul> ioria, drwx------  4 root      root      4096 ago 12 13:42 Trash
<ioria> no
<ioria> must be you
<ioria> chown -R
<misho_> I have one question
<daftykins> misho_: ask away
<ioria> rasalghul, sudo chown  -R username:username Trash, i think
<misho_> Is it possible to install Heroes of might and magic 3 linux version on modern ubuntu 15.04
<rasalghul> ioria, ok
<misho_> I really love this game
<rasalghul> ioria, so I have to replace username for my user?
<FrankFromHR> misho_: Probably using wine
<ioria> rasalghul, guess so
<daftykins> !wine | misho_ look it up in their app database
<ubottu> misho_ look it up in their app database: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<misho_> No,not wine...im talking about linux version
<rasalghul> sudo chown -R rasalghul:rasalghul Trash ??
<ioria> rasalghul, guess so
<daftykins> rasalghul: hopefully you are not running these commands as root@host right now
<wout> Did anyone try to upgrade to windows 10 while using grub for dualbooting? Did it give any problems?
<MonkeyDust> rasalghul  whats the outcome of   whoami
<misho_> i know that is easy with wine...but i want to run it naturally
<ioria> rasalghul, wait ....
<wileee> wout, no problems here.
<rasalghul> ioria, says... no such file or directory
<wout> wileee, ok thanks!
<ioria> rasalghul, you must be in .local/share
<FrankFromHR> misho_: How can you 'naturally' run a windows program in linux?
<wileee> wout, I'm msdos however not uefi, always backup
<ioria> rasalghul, see MonkeyDust comment
<rasalghul> MonkeyDust, rasalghul
<misho_> FrankFromHR, There is a linux version
<ioria> rasalghul, cd ~/.local/share
<FrankFromHR> misho_: Then go buy the linux version.....?
<misho_> I have it
<misho_> i need guidence for installing
<misho_> that is what i ask but none of you reading carefully
<ikonia> misho_: what's not clear ?
<rasalghul> ioria, and then what?
<ioria> rasalghul, issue the command ....
<rasalghul> ioria, I found this  https://askubuntu.com/questions/288513/cant-move-files-to-the-trash
<ioria> rasalghul, it says the same..... no ?
<ikonia> win 10
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<daftykins> misho_: no, we are reading carefully but you never mentioned these games came with a native Linux version, your first question should have started with "i have this file but don't know what to do with it"
<ikonia> daftykins: they don't
<ikonia> daftykins: they appear to be windows / ios / android
<daftykins> ikonia: well yeah but that's the point entirely isn't it.
<rasalghul> ioria, yes
<daftykins> user's claiming there is.
<ikonia> it seems to be nonsense
<daftykins> wout: yes i was using 10 preview and installed many builds too, GRUB remained in place :)
<ikonia> as he claims to have bought a linux version - but is then asking if it's possible to run it on linux
<misho_> daftykins, my first question was... "Is it possible to install Heroes of might and magic 3 linux version on modern ubuntu 15.04"
<rasalghul> ioria, it works!!! :D
<ikonia> misho_: there is no native linux version - so how do you want to run it ?
<ioria> rasalghul, horra !!!
<daftykins> misho_: right and we said go look it up
<rasalghul> now I can delete files and folders
<misho_> ikonia, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_III
<rasalghul> ioria, thank you very much guys!!!
<ikonia> misho_: no - look at the website
<ioria> rasalghul, np
<ikonia> misho_: their website shows you the products they offer
<wout> daftykins, thanks! I'm not sure if i'm using uefi on this system, anyway will definately backup before I upgrade :D
<ioria> rasalghul, i would be interesting to know how you end up in this situation ....
<ikonia> rather than wikipedia
<ioria> *it
<misho_> Loki Software doesn't exist in present days
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> software exists
<ikonia> misho_: could you try to clarify what you are saying / asking
<misho_> Loki Software is the company developed linux version of Heroes 3
<FrankFromHR> ikonia: I think he means the company
<rasalghul> ioria, happy! lol
<ikonia> misho_: right - so their website doesn't have a linux version, and the company doesn't exist.....how do you want to run it on linux
<FrankFromHR> misho_: http://www.lgdb.org/game/heroes_might_and_magic_iii
<Zyynz> irc://irc.rizon.net/horriblesubs
<ioria> :-()
<daftykins> Zyynz: are you trying to connect to that server + channel?
<misho_> FrankFromHR, ikonia  - please see that page http://www.lokigames.com/products/heroes3/
<cfhowlett> misho_, have you TRIED to install this ubuntu?
<ikonia> misho_: that tells me nothing
<misho_> yes,but long time ago...in ubuntu 9.10
<misho_> and now i ask will this is going to run on 15.04
<ikonia> misho_: try it
<cfhowlett> misho_, test it for yourself.  this is a huge waste of time when you could easily find out for yourself.
<cfhowlett> not to mention a bit lazy.
<misho_> ikonia,  i used to install this game from good guide...but i can't find it...so i aks for help in this case
<ikonia> how did you install it before ?
<misho_> there is sh file
<ikonia> ok - so run that
<ikonia> what more do you want ?
<misho_> but after that...there is an icon in menu which is mean that i made it....but when i try to run nothing is happend
<Technobliterator> so much to update 0.0
<ikonia> misho_: ok - so you know there is a problem
<ikonia> the installer doesn't work properly/the game doesn't work properly on 15.04
<emcfins> hi - i'm relatively new to ubuntu - should i set a root password? during install, it didn't prompt me to set one
<ikonia> emcfins: no
<cfhowlett> !root | emcfins
<ubottu> emcfins: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mcphail> emcfins: no
<emcfins> what happens when something goes sideways and upon boot it asks you to enter the root password for maintenance?
<wileee> Technobliterator, swappiness may be an issue with freezing, check changing the swap %
<ikonia> emcfins: it doesn't
<ioria> misho_, read this thread maybe it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209174
<ikonia> emcfins: I suggest you learn the basics before trying to do complex things like boot into single user mode as root to fix things
<mobeus> emcfins: the best answer for desktop users is to leave it alone. however, if you need to restrict sudo rights. It is good to have the root password set. Danger Danger.
<Technobliterator> I'm currently updating software, but it's taking a while
<emcfins> right - but if you don't set a root password, how are you going to do that?
<ikonia> !sudo | emcfins
<ubottu> emcfins: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, no need for the running commentary
<wileee> mobeus, Do not suggest a root password here, in an of hand way.
<ikonia> emcfins: again - if you learn the basics, you'll understand how the security model works, before diving in trying to be root
<emcfins> ha - you can only sudo when you are booted
<wileee> off*
<ikonia> emcfins: right, but again, if you understand the ubuntu security model, you'll understand why you don't need a root password
<emcfins> so - no one will answer my question  just that i don't need to
<ikonia> emcfins: what question are you not getting a response to ?
<cfhowlett> emcfins, your question was directly answered.
<mobeus> wilee: there are reasons for setting a root password. however, I agree this is an extreme case and extremely discourged for most users.
<OerHeks> emcfins, what do you want to prove here?... and you are answered.
<emcfins> i don't want to prove anything
<ikonia> emcfins: whats the question/not clear ?
<josharenson> can I use git/bzr to take snapshots of a chroot?
<MonkeyDust> emcfins  you don't need a root password
<emcfins> but i guess the answer is reboot into maintenance mode when that happens
<wileee> mobeus, Cool, it is just the well all to special design of ubuntu, ;)
<mobeus> wileee: Agreed! :D
<wileee> ;)
<mobeus> emcfins: if you need access to the system before the system is booted.
<__momak35NS> hi. please help me. i have some debt and I need to earn some money or the bank will took my house. so i am trying to earn something with youtube. i made interesting educational video about laws of the islamic state, so, please just click it and watch it so that I can earn some small amount of money. thank you. here is video, i hope you like it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df4KB30K0UU&feature=youtu.be
<cfhowlett> __momak35NS, no spam here.  stop now.
<emcfins> ikonia: it does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061703
<emcfins> but thank you for the answers
<ikonia> emcfins: ?
<mobeus> Grub is the way to go. But this is for experienced users only. You could jack up your system easily
<webber_> oi
<emcfins> ikonia: you said that it doesn't prompt you for the root password. it, indeed does. but thank you for answering everyone. appreciated!
<daftykins> even though that forum post was from 2009 *facepalm*
<facepalm> What?
<daftykins> facepalm: with me around your nick is a very bad choice in here :)
<ikonia> elysium_: it won't in revovery mode and that is an old version when you have SET the root password
 * facepalm  
<guel> hello
<daftykins> hi
<rodd> iooner: hey what was the solution again?
<rodd> every time I suspend this t450s, i cannot restore
<lxde> hi
<daftykins> hello
<lxde> I tried to install lxqt on ubuntu 14.4.3 LTS and after reboot screen have bad resolution and no possible to change it and graphic is very low
<SoItBegins> I'm trying to get to the command line from a Ubuntu 15.04 LiveCD.
<SoItBegins> I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, but it's asking me for a login.
<MonkeyDust> SoItBegins  ctrl-alt t
<SoItBegins> Oh.
<SoItBegins> Ctrl+Alt+T: nothing happens.
<daftykins> lxde: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's up, although i don't think lxqt is in the repos is it? so perhaps unsupported.
<SoItBegins> Oh wait, it's really really slow. There it goes.
<daftykins> heh
<serendependy> SoItBegins, It *is* a live CD ;)
<robbmunson> SoItBegins: Give it time, ram's cranky! :P
<lxde> command not found
<lxde> I add it to repp
<misho_> Hello again...yesterday i have managed to access to my windows PC...and with VLC i watched movie...today i can't find the other Windows PC...what can i do in this situation...reinstall samba?
<reisio> make sure it's on
<wafflejock> lxde: PPAs aren't supported here if you install from a third party you need to get support there
<misho_> reisio, it is
<narkal> hello
<reisio> make sure its IP is what you think it is
<reisio> narkal: hi
<narkal> guys, can you help with sth about social engineering toolkit?
<misho_> reisio, there is no ip conflict
<MonkeyDust> narkal  social engineering toolkit? this is ubuntu support
<narkal> well, i know..but since i'm using ubuntu i thought of passing
<MonkeyDust> narkal  what's social engineering toolkit?
<narkal> nvm..just had an issue with a configuration file
<Technobliterator> is 10 a good swappiness value?
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  yes
<Technobliterator> ah, sweet
<reisio> if you've plenty of RAM
<tonyaldo> What the major difference between hexchat and xchat?
<daftykins> hexchat is community supported and still updated afaiui
<tgm4883> daftykins: I would have went with "he"
<tonyaldo> ah ok thanks :)
<daftykins> tgm4883: ?
<tgm4883> daftykins: the difference between hexchat and xchat is the letters 'he'
<tgm4883> thanks, I'll see myself out
<tgm4883> :)
<daftykins> ah i thought you had something useful to contribute ;)
<tgm4883> daftykins: nah, not today
<tonyaldo> lol tgm4883
<Zenderyx> i'm on xchat, and i'm really okay with it
<BlueXombie> xchat compared to kvirc is like having an old flip phone compared to a smart phone
<BlueXombie> but, Each to his own.
<daftykins> at the end of the day we're talking about multiplayer notepad, so you know - you can't really have a comparison of that far apart :P
<tonyaldo> irssi > everything
<tgm4883> irccloud?
<misho_> Anybody?
<tonyaldo> its a cli irc client
<daftykins> misho_: install smbclient and confirm it works in CLI
<misho_> daftykins, it is installed because it is a part of samba
<FrankFromHR> tonyaldo: I'm using weechat myself.. cli irc client as well
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, keep your irc client choices for offtopic
<blackwind_123> hi all, i have ubuntu ver 14 64-bit running in VM, and its failing to recognize my 16 GB flash drive .... any suggestions...? please
<robbmunson> ^ +1 support room, not general chat.
<tonyaldo> k
<FrankFromHR> Nobody had asked a question for like 20 minutes..
<wafflejock> FrankFromHR: still just keep non support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> misho_: ok but that's of no relevance to me
<blackwind_123> FrankFromHR : i just asked a question... :|
<FrankFromHR> blackwind_123: What have you tried?
<daftykins> blackwind_123: what virt tech?
<blackwind_123> FrankFromHR : general suggestion from SO. tried to lsusb , ldisk nothing shows me the device itself...
<MonkeyDust> blackwind_123  assuming it's virtualbax, i guess that question is more for #virtualbox than for #ubuntu
<misho_> daftykins, anyway...thanks i will ask tomorrow if there is no solution
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<daftykins> misho_: er, well have you tried to connect yet with smbclient?
<blackwind_123> daftykins : VMware running in Windows 7
<blackwind_123> i posted here cause few of the blogs pointed it to be a UBUNTU bug...
<MonkeyDust> blackwind_123  vmware player or station?
<daftykins> blackwind_123: so you click the USB device on the vmware window and select to connect it to the VM, then do you see anything from "dmesg | tail" ?
<blackwind_123> daftykins : VMware workstation 10
<misho_> daftykins, i don't know how to work with smbclient
<daftykins> misho_: so read the manpage... "man smbclient" - it's pretty simple, just type "smbclient //x.x.x.x/myshare -U username"
<FrankFromHR> blackwind_123: USB 3.0
<FrankFromHR> blackwind_123: ?
<user1254> does anyone know an easy way to manage the pulseaudio modules , ie load module-switch-on-connect etc?
<blackwind_123> daftykins : http://pastebin.com/vRG9PU3Q this is the output of dmesg |tail
<blackwind_123> FrankFromHR : no, device is USB 2.0 and  plugged to 2.0 USB port
<amirite> Hi, I have an apt repo that has expired GPG keys and I need to somehow fix/renew those. Can anyone link me to some directions? My google results are just people who can't apt-update because of a server they don't manage, but I'm managing this apt repo "GPG error The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1438896702 KEYEXPIRED 1438896702 KEYEXPIRED 1438896702"
<daftykins> blackwind_123: so there's no sign that it's even been passed through, confirm it has even been connected to the VM
<FrankFromHR> blackwind_123: And you've gone to VM>Removable Devices and attached it to the VM?
<blackwind_123> daftykins : correct... its all blind...
<daftykins> detach and reattach
<daftykins> if dmesg shows nothing, it ain't there ;)
<blackwind_123> FrankFromHR : yes, thats the same way i did, but the check box is getting checked
<daftykins> i use the icons bottom right
<FrankFromHR> Same dif
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> disconnect the drive physically, shutdown, close the GUI, restart the USB passthrough service from services.msc then start up and try again
<tonyaldo> amirite, is your time/date correct on your machine?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<tester> I know how to check what repository provides a package by using apt show package. Say I don't have the repository for that package but I still want to know what it is so that I can add it and then install the pkg. How do I find this on the web?
<blackwind_123> daftykins : i did, and now there is pop up display saying the driver error... and no new lines in dmesg | tail...
<amirite> tonyaldo tonyaldo, yeah and the key is definitely expired
<daftykins> blackwind_123: what driver? popup from what?
<amirite> i'm the repo maintainer and i need to replace the key
<daftykins> show proof please.
<amirite> but i don't know how
<amirite> and google isn't helping
<daftykins> blackwind_123: actually, it's proving this isn't an ubuntu issue at all to be honest. perhaps find a channel for vmware
<blackwind_123> daftykins : i guess its a usual warning display used by UBUNTU... okie thanks for the hlp... let me check in that channel too
<OerHeks> tester, search launchpad for that package.
<tester> thx
<tester> what if I don't find the pkg in launchpad?
<OerHeks> tester, maybe you will find a PPA, be carefull with those./
<OerHeks> tester, then build it yourself
<zack_> I need help with the installation of steam
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | blackwind_123
<ubottu> blackwind_123: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<tester> I know this pkg is on a known ppa cuz it's available on ubuntu distros by default
<daftykins> zack_ was super patient
<OerHeks> btw there is an official ppa comming for nvidiadrivers  still in testing, but nice ... http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tester> ok I found the pkg in launchpad but I don't see the "addind this ppa to your system" section
<robbmunson> daftykins, he ran out of steam!
<tester> (the pkg is florence)
<OerHeks> url ?
<tester> https://launchpad.net/florence
<MonkeyDust> !info florence
<ubottu> florence (source: florence): extensible and scalable virtual keyboard for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (vivid), package size 447 kB, installed size 1543 kB
<tester> !info florence
<ubottu> florence (source: florence): extensible and scalable virtual keyboard for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (vivid), package size 447 kB, installed size 1543 kB
<tester> is the ppa "component universe"?
<daftykins> no they're the default repos, but the universe branch
<daftykins> so go into your settings for software and sources, then enable universe
<tonyaldo> amirite, not sure if this is helpful I stumbled upon this monstrosity http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<OerHeks> jups, but that project is not recent, 2014-11-02, nor newer code on their page
<tester> I'm on debian. How do I add that "universe" ppa to my system?
<OerHeks> so use the version in oer repos and you should be fine
<robbmunson> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<MonkeyDust> tester  better ask in #debian, i guess
<robbmunson> Well, that trigger was in vain, I guess. :-(
<OerHeks> errr .. debian .. https://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/florence
<tester> how did you find that?
<OerHeks> bing
<Technobliterator> ok, I changed my swappiness to 10, and it didn't permanently change it?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: get out
<blackwind_123> ubottu : http://imgur.com/d3WF2uK here is the message list which i got
<OerHeks> hahaha no, duckduckgo
<tgm4883> lol
 * robbmunson dies laughing.
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  you have to set in in sysctrl.conf
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  you have to set in in /etc/sysctl.conf
<wileee> Technobliterator, Did you run the command to load it after?
<wileee> ^^^
<tester> oh I'd been there, but I don't see any "add this ppa to your system" section either
<OerHeks> they don't work with ppa's like ubuntu.
<Technobliterator> huh, I found three files named sysctl.conf
<OerHeks> and putting ubuntu packages on jessie, is not really a good idea.
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  the one in /etc/
<tester> oh they don't use ppas in debian?
<wileee> Technobliterator, run sudo sysctl -p
<robbmunson> OerHeks, unless you like extreme instability.
<Technobliterator> alright, done that
<OerHeks> robbmunson, this keyboard might be giving no trouble, but i dare not indeed:-D
<wileee> Technobliterator, If swapping was the issue than  you have to stick within the hardwares abilities. A SSD swapping is hardly noticeable but a spinning HD can act like a freeze
<Technobliterator> My computer would freeze up often, and I figured that with my RAM being as much as it is, I might reduce freezes/increase performances by setting swappiness to 10
<OerHeks> err i read some articles about adding ppa http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-add-launchpad-ppas-in-debian-via.html .. new to me
<OerHeks> but why should you, debian provides with the same latest package too
<Technobliterator> also, ctrl+f couldn't find swappiness in sysctl.conf when searching "swappiness" ?
<wileee> Technobliterator, Do you understand the point? I use a conky to monitor swapping and some other things. At this point you are testing is all.
<Technobliterator> this whole swappiness business is new to me, sorry
<wileee> Technobliterator, swappines is not in sysctl.conf you add it.
<Technobliterator> okay, just vm.swappiness = 10?
<wileee> Technobliterator, A good start, you just have to monitor when you swapping, don't overdrive the hardware is all. Again we are experimenting here.
<wileee> you're*
<Technobliterator> alright
<Omilun> hello i need a scheduling support(start at: 2:00) download manager like flearget .
<Technobliterator> oh, it's a read only file
<Technobliterator> ok fixed that
<wileee> Technobliterator, Yes you have to open it with sudo and a text reader like gedit
<robbmunson> Technobliterator, nothing sudo cant handle.
<Omilun> uget and downthemall dont have schedule
<wileee> or in the terminal your choice is all
<Technobliterator> yeah, I just did sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<wileee> Omilun, This a ubuntu server?
<tonyaldo> Omilun, you can create a script to use wget and then schedule it using cron
<daftykins> Technobliterator: bear in mind it's poor practice to run GUI programs with sudo, you should use gksu or gksudo
<wileee> doh, heh
<Omilun> wileee: no i have a mate desktop
<Omilun> tonyaldo: corn dosent work
<wileee> Omilun, Cool, I would not run auto updates, that could backfire on you, on occasion there are partial updates, and that can brick you if run.
<wileee> just be aware if you are is all, and kernels and security are a dist-upgrade
<Omilun> wileee: idman in windows and flerget can do it
<wileee> this is not windows
<Omilun> wileee: Windows same as sh..t :D
<wileee> Omilun, Use full sentences that make sense please, no acronyms
<wileee> and no swearing
<Technobliterator> alright, i've sudo apt-get'd gksu, thanks
<Jackevansevo> echo -e -n "\x1b[\x36 q" # changes to steady bar
<Technobliterator> added in vm.swappiness = 10; do I need to do anything else or should it just reset swappiness on reboot?
<daftykins> sysctl is at boot i think ja
<bekks> Technobliterator: Dont even need a reboot.
<wileee> Technobliterator, Run the command I gave for it to reload  sudo sysctl -p
<bekks> Technobliterator: sysctl -p
<Jordan_U> Omilun: One option, from the terminal, would be to run "at 2:00 PM" which will then give you a prompt to enter commands. At that prompt you would enter something like the following: wget 'http://example.com/some&URL'
<Technobliterator> it returned "vm.swappiness = 10"
<Jordan_U> Omilun: You would then press ctlr+D to finish. That will setup the at daemon to run that wget command, and thus download the file from that URL, at the time specified.
<wileee> Technobliterator, You're set, you understand the process now?
<bekks> Technobliterator: So that value is active now.
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  greta, you did it
<Technobliterator> yeah
<Technobliterator> :D
<MonkeyDust> greta*
<MonkeyDust> dang
<wileee> good job ;)
<Jordan_U> Omilun: Note that the single quotes around the URL are important, because without it any '&' characters in the URL will break the command (as the shell will interpret them as the backgrounding operator, and interpret everything after the '&' as a new command).
<Technobliterator> thanks all ^.^ hopefully between this and changing graphics driver, the problem should go away
<Omilun> Jordan_U: yes i know that... but my link need user and pass ... i wget can do it?
<Jordan_U> Omilun: Depening on how the particular page handles authentication, yes. wget has --username and --password options, and also can pass appropriate cookies on with its requests. Note that a password passed to wget using the --password option will be visible to any user on the machine through the output of "ps aux".
<Omilun> Jordan_U: thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Omilun> Jordan_U: this is
<Daemoen> anyone have a link to ubuntu's guarantees around how the kernel is handled in the os?
<Daemoen> ie;  how support of it is committed, how it is tested/qualified, et c ?
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  what makes you want to know that, what brings you here
<bekks> "how the kernel is handled in the os"?
<tgm4883> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't understand
<Daemoen> MonkeyDust, I'm a Systems Arch, and I generally use CentOS, right now, we are supporting a split stack of Amzn linux (Centos/Fedora/Amazon Linux additions) and Ubuntu 14.  My managers argument is that Ubuntu "guarantees the kernel";  I don't ever recall seeing this anywhere, nor *anything* regarding their testing approach for qualification about it
<Daemoen> meaning, what guarantees does the community have from ubuntu upstream regarding testing and change implementation, support, etc for the ubuntu kernel
<tgm4883> Daemoen: sounds like you need to ask your managers what "guarantees the kernel" means
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  that's beyond the scope of this channel, not sure where you can ask, canonical.com maybe
<bekks> Daemoen: As a Systems Arch_itect, should your learn to use a proper language, like not abbreviating a_m_a_z_o_n  and use existing version numbers, like 14.04 or 14.10 :)=
<ikonia> there is no guarentee
<Daemoen> bekks, oh, we want to be fussy about that?  maybe you should learn that amazon linux themselves labels their distro version as amzn linux, so its not me, its them :)
<Daemoen> nice try being a dick about things though;  the question i asked was entirely valid, as I do not recall *ever* seeing a gaurantee
<daftykins> "amazon linux" is what now?
<ikonia> Daemoen: drop the attitude and language please
<bekks> Daemoen: Yes, we want. At least regarding the Ubuntu version numbers.
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: Are you referring to the fact that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is using a version of the kernel that is no longer supported by upstream (at least for the non hardware enablement stack, I will have to look into the details and I may be remembering wrong), and that Canonical is therefore responsible for providing security and bug fixes?
<daftykins> they keep updating 14.04's original kernel, 3.13, just fine
<tgm4883> Daemoen: yea, we're really not sure what you're looking for here. Guarenteeing the kernel could mean lots of things
<Daemoen> Jordan_U, thats what im trying to clarify as well;  I do not recall any guarantees around kernel qualifications (im also asking my mgr where he heard this), but I figured someone here might have an idea of something that I wasn't aware or
<ikonia> kernel qualifications ?
<Daemoen> I wasnt sure if there was more information regarding kernel policies
<ikonia> what are kernel qualifications
<bekks> ikonia: kernel superbowl finals? :)
<ikonia> Daemoen: what is the problem you are worried wil happen
<ikonia> lets try to phrase it that way
<Daemoen> ikonia, thats just it, im trying to figure that out too by coming to you guys since you know ubuntu far better than me;  i dont remember seeing any guarantees about it anywhere over the years, so wanted to see if im just imagining it
<ikonia> Daemoen: guarantee about what though ?
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1404.2/05016.html do you think that this is what you (or your collegue) are referring to?
<FrankFromHR> Daemoen: Like Dominos 30 minutes or less? Or like some kind of ISO standards compliance?
<tgm4883> Daemoen: well, there are some guarentees around the hardware enablement stack, but I'm not sure that's what you are looking for
<ikonia> I don't understand the question
<pothibo> Trying my luck here as #nginx has no one answering. I am trying to serve mp4 files from Nginx on Ubuntu and I get error 416. Whatever I do it alwasy returns 416. Here’s the config https://gist.github.com/pothibo/5b6c9e7e032a20a5c71f
<Daemoen> FrankFromHR, more along the lines of package interoperation testing, etc i guess;  im trying to get clarification right now.  I came here asking if anyone knows anything about kernel testing or cerfication or qualifying as ive not heard anything about any of those with ubuntu
<ikonia> Daemoen: the whole distro is under "LTS" long term support
<Omilun> Jordan_U: thx for ur help ... and i can aria2 too by this way
<ikonia> so it will bring api/abi compatability for all packages in the LTS covered repos
<bekks> Daemoen: Which "qualification" or "certification" do you talk about?
<Jordan_U> Omilun: You're welcome.
<ikonia> new hardware is introduced via the LTS enablement stack
<tgm4883> Daemoen: I'd recommend taking a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack (which lists how long the kernels are supported for) and also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam (which has a bunch of information on the kernel)
<Daemoen> tgm4883, yeah, reading through that right now
<Daemoen> ikonia, bekks:  I don't know that my question has any specific answer, or similar;  was more about trying to find more information about ubuntu/canonical's kernel "policies" (guidelines?) ie;  kernel testing, kernel patching, etc;  im not expecting a "right answer" in this case
<Daemoen> was just looking for more general information
<bekks> Daemoen: So which "qualification" or "certification" do you talk about?
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: Is there a reason that you're asking about QA for the kernel specifically rather than asking about generally QA practices for all packages?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<sergey> http://vide.me
<pitastrudl> any idea why the latest vlc for ubuntu is 2.1.6 but the latest one is 2.2.1
<pitastrudl> or is there another vlc repo i could add
<Daemoen> Jordan_U, because we have to use a newer kernel that is provided stock in some of the distros;  ubuntu happens to have newer kernels than centos, as an example;  my manager's logic is that this means ubuntu promises gaurantees around the kernel -- which i dont quite understand and am working to clarify as well
<ac3takwas> hi
<reisio> hi ac3
<daftykins> pitastrudl: packages are not always bleeding edge, go hunting for a PPA - but usual warnings apply.
<pitastrudl> yeah found one
<pitastrudl> ty
<ac3takwas> how do I control internet usage on my ubuntu 15?
<ikonia> Daemoen: you can't user newer kernels other than what the distro provides
<ikonia> you're question/issue doesn't make sense
<tgm4883> ikonia: that's... not what he said
<ikonia> what's he saying then ?
<ikonia> I'm not getting it
<bekks> Daemoen: The assumption of "guarantees" is wrong.
<tgm4883> ikonia: ok, let me post what I think he's asking
<Daemoen> bekks, thats what i thought as well
<Daemoen> and why i was curious if there was anything written that i was overlooking somewhere
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: I think maybe you should talk to your manager more and understand what they are saying, then come back here with a more specific and concrete question.
<bekks> Daemoen: The proper way would be your manager proving his assumption.
<tgm4883> Daemoen's manager thinks there are guarentees (managers words) regarding kernels in ubuntu, sounds like specifically from the fact there are newer kernels in ubuntu than in centos
<tgm4883> My assumption is his manager is talking about the hardware enablement stack
<ikonia> the kernel being newer/older than another distro has no impact on ubuntu though
<ikonia> I think Jordan_U is right
<tgm4883> ikonia: you're absolutely correct, and completely irrelevant
<ikonia> this question makes no sense, go away and get it clarified
<tgm4883> +1 for clarification
<tgm4883> ikonia: I say irrelevant because he's not wanting to compare anything to another distro, he's wondering that since ubuntu is able to ship more/newer kernels, do they go though some sort of rigorous testing process
<tgm4883> which isn't a terrible question to ask
<ikonia> tgm4883: it doesn't make sense though
<tgm4883> ikonia: what part?
<ikonia> because ubuntu ships a newer version than centos - does it do the same level of testing
<ikonia> what does the kernel version have to do with that ??
<LonelyCoder_> Mozilla keeps 'greying out' on me. I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and was wondering if it's an OS issue or Mozilla issue, or possibly hardware?
<ikonia> ubuntu qualifies support/testing for the life cycle of the LTS release
<tgm4883> ikonia: because if centos ships kernel 3.13 for it's entirely support life (10 years) and only applies security fixes to it, it stands to reason that Ubuntu shipping 3.13, 3.15, 3.17 and 4.1 in 14.04's support life (5 years) that Ubuntu may not go through all the rigorous testing that centos does
<ikonia> don't see any need for any more detail than that, but I'm not really sure I fully understand what's being asked
<ikonia> tgm4883: I don't think it stands to reason that it won't - and the LTS support cycle makes it clear that the packages in the official repos are supported
<tgm4883> ikonia: So the question is, is there some sort of testing criteria for new kernels in the HWE, or is it just some auto-push script on a cron job
<ikonia> so logic says for an enterprise level of support - they must be tested or they would not go into an LTS support process
<tgm4883> ikonia: I completely agree with that, which brings us back to the question, what is that testing?
<ikonia> what does that matter to the end user
<FrankFromHR> ikonia: CYA..
<ikonia> thats internal to ubuntu to make the call
<ikonia> FrankFromHR: ?
<tgm4883> ikonia: Daemoen isn't an end user, he's a system engineer. It means a great deal to us
<ikonia> what matters is the support
<ikonia> eg: got a problem - use the support
<FrankFromHR> ikonia: Cover Your Ass..
<ikonia> FrankFromHR: ?? what ?
<FrankFromHR> ikonia: When it breaks he can come back with 'Well Ubunutu does XYZ kind of testing and this is a rare occurence'
<ikonia> FrankFromHR: no he can't
<tgm4883> FrankFromHR: FUD
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<LonelyCoder_> ^
<tgm4883> FrankFromHR: and not helpful to the conversation, please go watch some HR videos
<ikonia> if you're asking these sort of questions/concern - I'd suggest you invest in support contracts from the vendor
<Amnesia> question, is there anyone over here using vim-python-jedi?
<Amnesia> I can't get it to work
<tgm4883> ikonia: agreed. Since Daemoen hasn't said anything in about 10 minutes, I say we drop it unless he comes back
<Daemoen> im on the phone and reading
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Jackevansevo> Amnesia: you might want to ask that question in #vim or the /r/vim subreddit, there's been discussions on the topic before methinks
<Amnesia> Jackevansevo: already gave that a shot
<tgm4883> Daemoen: honestly, your question is a bit more specific than the general support channel can answer. I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: Please don't ask in #ubuntu-kernel either until you have a more clear question.
<Jackevansevo> Amnesia: did you run apt-get install python-jedi? it might be a dependency issue
<Daemoen> I suppose this is the most concrete "absolute" question that I could come up with:  "Does ubuntu have any guarantees regarding the kernel that it packages within a given release version throughout that versions lifecycle?"
<Daemoen> not sure that there is anything more that I could ask than that for an absolute response
<ikonia> Daemoen: ubuntu/canonical will support that package for the UBUNTU lifecyle
<ikonia> not the products
<ikonia> in the same way RHEL support a kernel long after it's obsolete
<Jordan_U> Daemoen: Yes, and they are the same "guarantees" that apply to any other package in main.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: I'd say better, since there is a dedicated kernel team
<Amnesia> Jackevansevo: no I didn't, since it got installed as an dependency of vim-python-jedi
<Daemoen> ikonia, Jordan_U:  thats what i had figured, i just wasnt sure if there was something more than that that i was not aware of
<Jackevansevo> Amnesia: as a last resort I'd just file an issue on the projects GitHub page and hopefully the mainters will be able to sort it out, best of luck finding a solution
<Amnesia> lel, thx..
<Jamie_1> how do you filter a usb into oracle vm?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: USB guide is likely in their documentation :)
<tgm4883> Daemoen: the only other thing I can think of is the HWE stack, meaning they will backport newer kernels to the LTS releases
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Is there a workaround to fix the issue with the touchpad/trackpad not working in 15.04?
<Umeaboy> x86_64
<Umeaboy> A brand new Acer laptop.
<Umeaboy> Not a good one thou.
<ac3Takwas> How do I monitor and control internet usage by apps on my newly installed Ubuntu 15?
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: do you have the latest drivers installed?
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: Well, I dunno. Can I check somehow?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i am running into several problems with the whole vm in general
<Umeaboy> It doesn't show up in lshw or lspci.
<Umeaboy> lsmod shows that psmouse module is loaded, but nothing is using it.
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: iirc open the dash and just type "drivers" and open the application from there
<JustSighDudes> Hey guys. If I were to get a server up and running, what's the ideal way to keep it secure?
<wileee> Umeaboy, acer has a fn-f6 to turn it off or on try that, a few times.
<Umeaboy> I tried modprobe -r psmouse and modprobe psmouse to no avail.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8842826
<ac3Takwas> guys, anyone to help me? Is there something I'm missing here?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: check VT is turned on in your BIOS
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: was the mouse working when you installed from the live disk?
<Umeaboy> The screen just blinks if I press it, but the trackpad still doesn't work.
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: alredy did... there is no setting for it
<Umeaboy> Only with USB mouse.
<wileee> Umeaboy, preface with nics whom you answer, you can tab complete nics.
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: try a google search with the model number, it might be a specific issue others have come across
<daftykins> Jamie_1: hmm, was this the Lenovo? i read something the other day about some settings being hidden if no main password is set, dunno if that's any use - maybe look it up for your system
<Jamie_1> daftykins: okay
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: might also be worth checking the output of 'xinput list' on your system as well to see if the mouse is showing up
<poopmaster> Hi, I messed something up in my Ubuntu 12.04 installation, and I am using a Ubuntu LiveCD to recover my files before reinstalling. How can I get read permission to transfer my old files?
<poopmaster> To a usb or external hard drive, that is
<wileee> poopmaster, By the way this is a family channel, funky nics are a little overboard, kinda offensive in a world access channel.
<poopmaster> my mistake, how shall I change my name?
<wileee> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<poopmaster> !nic
<Jackevansevo> poopmaster: you've gotta run "/nick <new name> "
<ac3Takwas> WHY IS NO ONE ANSWERING???
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: http://pastebin.com/ph2wGsJm
<wileee> !patience | ac3Takwas free volunteer help.
<ikonia> don't type in caps please
<ubottu> ac3Takwas free volunteer help.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> ac3Takwas  caps and start with a question
<ac3Takwas> I'm sorry I did that. I had to get your attention
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: There should be a Synaptics TouchPad module I think
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: but it's missing
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<ac3Takwas> MonkeyDust, I already did. Twice
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: thing had its own dam category.... im used to it being in the general bios settings
<Umeaboy> It's already the latest version.
<MonkeyDust> ac3Takwas  then apparentally, nobody knows the answer, that happens
<ac3Takwas> Yeah, I guess
<ac3Takwas> Thanks all the same
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: All my searching on Google is leading to things that you've already tried :(
<ac3Takwas> I guess I'll check back some other time
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: It's a tricky onoe
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: Did the trackpad work with a different version of Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Haven't tried.
<Umeaboy> It seems to be a kernel issue.
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: Have you ran 'sudo apt-get install synaptics'
<Umeaboy> Even with the 4.0-version,
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: Please pastebin the output of "lsusb".
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: Nothing matches that.
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: OK.
<Jamie_1> the oracle-vm is still saying there are no usb devices connected
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ph2wGsJm
<daftykins> Jamie_1: cool, should be working a lot better now.
<daftykins> Jamie_1: depending on which version you're usnig (open or from them direct) you have to dome some initial setup before it works i think.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: yea... its not crashing the current vm anymore... problem is its still saying no usb and i am using oracle-vm 5.0
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: What is the exact model of your laptop?
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: Acer es1-131
<daftykins> Jamie_1: added your user to the vboxusers group?
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: what kernal are you on (uname -a), since it seems like a known issue over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449252 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad on Acer Aspire ES1-311-C37D does not work with kernel > 3.14.39-031439." [Medium,Expired]
<Jackevansevo> ^^
<Jackevansevo> What he said
<Jackevansevo> or she
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: 3.19.0-25-generic
<Guest43001> peace everybody
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: Looks like either kenral downgrade up upgrade would solve your problems, but that's beyond my knowledge scope
<Umeaboy> I believe I have located the cause.
<Umeaboy> There's a setting involving the Touchpad in the BIOS that I have to change.
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: Hurrah :)
<Umeaboy> So, changing that and coming back.
<Umeaboy> Jackevansevo: Good news! I fixed it. )
<Umeaboy> Now all I need is to build Coreboot for this laptop. ;)
<Jackevansevo> Umeaboy: *internet high-five*
 * Umeaboy highfives and hurts his hand doing it
<Umeaboy> :)
<Koning> Hi
<Koning> Does anyone in here know when compiz will be replaced?
<Koning> and with what?
<columbobaas> Hm I don't want to lose the wobbly windows
<krabador> wobbly windows is the past
<Koning> it's the future
<Koning> I need it
<Koning> wibely wobely
<krabador> go to kde5's  material design
<columbobaas> Mir is for next year
<Jackevansevo> People still use wobbly windows 0.o
<user1234> what spy features are in ubuntu?
<Koning> NSA backdoor 3000, it's the best one
<Jackevansevo> mur tinfoil
<Koning> tinfoil doesn't even block signals
<user1234> Many people say there are backdoors in Ubuntu also.
<Koning> you need lead
<Koning> Ubuntu is open source, every commit is checked, good luck installing backdoors
<w30> Torvalds, Linus   likes wobbly wsindows
<columbobaas> Because he is a boss
<Koning> He is THE boss
<nick____> hi
<Jackevansevo> I thouoght Linus disliked all the KDE compositing nonsense?
<nick____> help installing java please
<Koning> wobily windows isn't only in Kwin
<Koning> sudo apt-get install openjdk
<OerHeks> !java | nick
<ubottu> nick: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Umeaboy> Koning: sudo apt-cache search java
<Jackevansevo> nick____: easiest method (imo) https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<columbobaas> nick____: folow the steps -> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<w30> Jackevansevo, something about a Windows user looking over his shoulderwith envy. Ha...
<Jackevansevo> I always preferred my oldschool desktop cube and fire effects :)
<Jackevansevo> back in the day
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> support only please folks.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-discuss should be added
<Koning> is it possible to get wobily windows now? (running 15.04)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/compiz-plugins-extra i guess
<w30> Jackevansevo, I hear Windows has a new virtual  multi-windows, a new feature eh?
<pauljw> thanks OerHeks , i didn't know ubuntu-discuss existed.
<columbobaas> Koning: first install compiz-plugins
<nick____> I ran   the sudo command still does not work :( which plugin do i add?
<Koning> columbobaas NOICE
<daftykins> w30: inappropriate here.
<robbmunson> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w30> I I remember right ccsm needs to load a new profile to keep Unity from using the stock compositing settings
<tester> can I use dpkg-repack to repack packages in opt?
<OerHeks> yes tester, you have been told that in debian too, please don't cross post.
<Koning> Is anyone here using ubuntu with a GTX 900 nvidia card?
<tester> OerHeks, it's not my intention to cross post. in #debian I was only told about dpkg-repack in general. I would have asked the following question there but I get "dpkg-repack: Package mixbus not installed"
<OerHeks> Koning, which one exactly?
<Koning> OerHeks 970
<Koning> everything is so slow with that card
<columbobaas> Fuck you Nvidia -Linus Torvalds-
<OerHeks> there is an official ppa comming for nvidiadrivers  still in testing, but nice ... http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> with the new 355
<Koning> My god
<Koning> the future is here
<daftykins> columbobaas: inappropriate language for this channel.
<OerHeks> but hey, only try this if you want to help testing, offcourse
<columbobaas> daftykins: excuse me, it was just a quote
<daftykins> i don't care.
<columbobaas> thank you
<OerHeks> ehmm we just DO care.. keep this channel family friendly.
<Koning> can't we just all quote Linus?
<Koning> OerHeks, do you run Minix?
<daftykins> Koning: you're off topic.
<Koning> ubuntu
<Koning> Will I as a user notice a difference with Mir?
<xfceKris> I have a question about a dual boot issue.
<Koning> aks and thy shalt receive thy answer
<xfceKris> Sweet.
<daftykins> Koning: that's future stuff and not included as standard yet, so again off topic
<columbobaas> Future? It is already stable
<xfceKris> So, I dual boot Xubuntu and Windows 7, and in order to take the Windows 10 upgrade, I have found that I must unplug my Xubuntu hdd and boot windows (effectively bypassing grub).
<Koning> daftykins: edgy
<daftykins> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<daftykins> :)
<xfceKris> But when I do, windows doesn't boot. Instead it goes to grub rescue...
<Ben64> xfceKris: then you must have grub installed on the windows drive
<xfceKris> Grub isn't even installed on my windows drive, it's on the linux one.
<xfceKris> I know, because I checked before I tried anything.
<Koning> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX, where X is the drive
<Ben64> xfceKris: well if grub rescue comes up then you are mistaken
<Koning> it's easy to change your grub install
<Bashing-om> xfceKris: Windows boot code on the Windows hard drive (Re-)install . And grub installed on the 'buntu hard drive - chainloading Windows from grub . Then in the firmware select which hard drive to boot .
<humano1d> hey i have a macbook with ubuntu installed. I reinstalled mac os x to try to make it work in 64 bit mode. I then reinstalled ubuntu to get the grub screen back to choose which os i would like to be on
<humano1d> anyone have any clue on how to get the grub screen back up in mac os x
<xfceKris> I am not mistaken, because if I unplug the windows drive, and plug in the xfce drive, grub loads normally
<xfceKris> Bashing-om, can you explain that in further detail.
<Ben64> xfceKris: ok so why does the windows drive have grub rescue then
<daftykins> humano1d: GRUB screen *in* OS X? not sure that makes sense.
<xfceKris> I haven't got a clue.
<Ben64> xfceKris: its because grub is on it.
<Koning> humanold: If you have ubuntu installed, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Koning> humanold: if not, run a live cd of ubuntu and run the grub rescue
<Koning> daftykins: off topic
<xfceKris> I had a problem in the past with windows not booting properly due to something my 2yr old daughter did while I was afk... :(
<Koning> is your 2 year old a computer hacker? xd
<xfceKris> Thought I fixed it, but apparently not...
<Bashing-om> xfceKris: Consider : GRUB == GRand Unified Bootloader . Will boot most anything .. Windows boots Windows .
<Ben64> xfceKris: ask ##windows about fixing the windows boot
<xfceKris> Will do Ben64
<xfceKris> Hopefully they can help.lol
<Ben64> they can
<Koning> I've had a lot of negativity against linux in ##windows though
<columbobaas> Always banned there as a Linux user
<drkjstr> xfceKris: Have you tried runing bootrec.exe /fixmbr ?
<Jordan_U> xfceKris: Assuming that this is a BIOS based machine, I can walk you through restoring an MS style boot sector to the MBR here.
<w30> grub has two stages; the second stage is in /boot so i you are disconnecting drives you can loose the second half of grub
<drkjstr> You might then have to do a grub rescue to get it back as the main loader. I've had that issue before.
<w30> and force grub rescue
<humano1d> daftykins what i'm saying is that I need it to choose between the two operating systems I have installed...
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | xfceKris
<ubottu> xfceKris: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Koning> I actually got a question about the grub install, if you choose to install it to /dev/sda, what files are placed where?
<Jordan_U> humano1d: Does holding option at boot allow you to boot from Ubuntu?
<xfceKris> Okay, you guys are going a little fast for me...information overload.
<daftykins> humano1d: you know you can hold alt after the chime to get that?
<Jordan_U> xfceKris: OK, I can walk you through fixing the problem from within Ubuntu, or you can have someone from ##windows walk you through fixing it from within Windows (which might require a Windows install DVD). Which would you prefer?
<xfceKris> drkjstr, I "fixed" my old problem with bootrec.exe before. Jordan_U, I'll give bootinfo a try in a bit. Kids need baths and bed now though.
<xfceKris> Back in a few.
<xfceKris> Okay, so, gparted shows the wrong partition of the windows drive marked as boot. The main os partition has the boot flag, while the /boot partition has no flags at all.
<columbobaas> Is it a good idea to compile to a newer kernel? Or is in too unstable
<columbobaas> it*
<Koning> it's a great idea
<Koning> you should try compiling the linux 1.0 kernel
<Koning> super lightweight
<Ben64> Koning: please stop with the nonsense here
<linuxuz3r> when i boot ubuntu it says my cpu failed
<linuxuz3r> can you guys help
<Koning> is your cpu broken?
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: need the exact error
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think a recent update fixed resuming problems on my laptop
<Koning> you could try running Prime95 to check if your cpu works correctly
<linuxuz3r> i dont wanna boot again
<Koning> well, in order to use your computer, you'll have to boot it though
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: without seeing exactly what is going on, its impossible to fix
<Bashing-om> the_count: Update do do wonders . Pleased things worked out in this instance .
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<linuxuz3r> ill stick to windows for now
<the_count> bashing-om: I am glad also, and what was that command to view how the command works?
<Koning> man
<Koning> man man for more info
<Bashing-om> the_count: I have slept since then .. What command are you in reference to ?
<Sna4x81> I'm having some trouble with mdadm.  Last night I installed two new drives and used mdadm to create a raid1 array.  I let it sync overnight, and everything seemed to go smoothly.  This morning I rebooted and got a message that my new array wasn't available, and that I could wait or press "S" to skip.
<Sna4x81> Turns out I didn't have mdadm set up to scan all partitions.  I fixed that and rebooted again.  Same message.  I pressed "S" to skip and looked at /proc/mdstat and now the array is resyncing again!  Why is it resyncing?  It takes 11 hours to sync.
<Jordan_U> xfceKris: The boot flag is irrelevant as far as Ubuntu is concerned.
#ubuntu 2015-08-15
<Jordan_U> xfceKris: We need to do two things, 1: We need to restore an MS style MBR to your Windows drive and 2: We need to configure Ubuntu to install grub's boot sector to the correct drive on updates. It's critical that you do both, or else you'll just keep ending up in this situation (and doing only #1 could prevent you from being able to boot back into Ubuntu at all).
<joey__> how come on ubuntu when you press alt f2 and you try and log in. even if you type the right user and pass it always says wrong password?
<joey__> did they gimp it or is it a bug?
<Sna4x81> joey_: I do that all the time and I'm able to log in, both in Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 14.04.
<Jordan_U> joey__: Do you mean ctlr+alt+f2 (which will bring you to a new text tty, ctlr+alt+F7 to get back)? alt+f2 just lets you quickly run a command, it doesn't have anything (that I can think of) to do with logging in.
<Sna4x81> Jordan_U: I don't have a graphical front end; in that case alt+f2 goes to the second tty.
<joey__> yeah control alt f2 i meant sorry
<joey__> in 15.04 i can log in
<Jordan_U> joey__: Logging in with a tty has never failed for me, with any version of Ubuntu. Are you sure that you're not entering an uppercase username or similar?
<Jordan_U> joey__: Usernames are case sensitive, and the user created by Ubuntu's installer will be all lowercase, one word.
<Sna4x81> Me neither.  On mine I have to press num lock though (I use the num pad to enter part of my password).
<cumaxo> hello , I have this problem guys ...
<cumaxo> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<cumaxo>            bus-ID: 00:02.0
<cumaxo>            Card-2: NVIDIA GK106M [GeForce GTX 765M] bus-ID: 01:00.0
<cumaxo>            Display Server: X.Org 1.17.1 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<cumaxo>            Resolution: 1920x1080@59.9hz
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | cumaxo
<ubottu> cumaxo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Foffolirium> Hi! I'm completly new at ubuntu. Can't change brightness on my screen. What to do?
<the_count> Bashing-om: My modem restarted and as such I never recieved any messages you may have sent.
<cumaxo> hello?
<OerHeks> yes you have voice now
<cumaxo> I have a problem with graphics.... i would like to solve soon .. its annoying...
<cumaxo> http://pastebin.com/snAADbpx
<joey__> idk maybe its just a glitch with my keyboard or system components.
<joey__> but thanks. i have to go busy day
<Foffolirium> Hi! I'm completly new at ubuntu. Can't change brightness on my screen. What to do?
<Foffolirium> And my computer freezes as soon as I don't keep the charger on
<Foffolirium> I honestly have no idea what to do, please help
<cumaxo> http://pastebin.com/snAADbpx
<cumaxo> could someone help me pls?
<the_count> Bashing-om: My modem restarted and as such I never recieved any messages you may have sent.
<Ben64> cumaxo: thats not a problem
<cumaxo> Noveao : FAILED
<cumaxo> what happens... seems like vsync bugs all the time... :/
<cumaxo> moving windows , youtube videos ...
<NicholasCage> Any kind irssi user that could tell me how I remove any incoming information except replies from people ( e.g. I want to exclude logons/logoffs from showing in my irssi-screen )
<Ben64> maybe try installing the nvidia drivers through the Additional Drivers dialog
<wileee> NicholasCage, what client are you using?
<Ben64> cumaxo
<NicholasCage> wileee: irssi
<wileee> no idea
<cumaxo> yes mate?
<OerHeks> use the build in driver tool. sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or do it with the detected recommended driver sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> nouveau with multi cards is not always the best choise
<Bashing-om> the_count: All was said, was I Have slept since then, What terminal command are you in reference to ?
<cumaxo> I have 2 cards... so what do you recommend me ?
<cumaxo> can u guide me step by step for a while mate?
<wileee> NicholasCage, https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xgBtA4HedWUJ:http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual%2Birssi+commands&hl=en&gbv=1&site=webhp&prmd=ivns&strip=1&vwsrc=0    der manual sir
<uio> Hello. I have a computer with a sda1(ntfs) as Windows XP, sda2(ext4) as Debian, and sda3(linux-swap) and I would like to keep the windows xp, but install over Debian and swap... How might I do this ? Thanks !
<NicholasCage> wileee: thanks man!
<wileee> NicholasCage, got the cache the page was loading really slow. no problem.
<user1234> Does Ubuntu have backdoors?
<OerHeks> uio, start the ubuntu iso in live mode, start gparted, remove them. then start the installer with the desktop icon
<Jordan_U> user1234: No.
<OerHeks> the only backdoor is the user
<uio> OerHeks: So I should make sda2 and sda3 into 'free space' ?
<OerHeks> uio, yes, easy
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was wondering what the command was that you can use in front of other commands which will tell you it's purpose ex. command apt install handbrake which would tell you what the apt command did.
<uio> OerHeks: Okay... I'm giving it a go.
<Foffolirium> Why does my computer freeze when i'm not charging it?
<uio> OerHeks: Swap has a lock by it and I cannot delete it...
<drkjstr> uio: During the installation, you can also manually set how each partition is used.
<w30> Every system has a backdoor if you actually can get in the room where the computer is.
<uio> drkjstr: Yes, I got to that stage, but have not the knowledge required and was getting error messages !
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry, Forgive my ignorance. I still do not follow .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I wouldn't call it ignorance...
<the_count> bashing-om: maybe you said this... "<Bashing-om> the_count: In this the curve of learning .. The system has the "manual" installed .. any command you want to verify/check/learn: ' man <command> ' . Works a treat ."
<drkjstr> uio: Understood. You would select the specific partition and then edit it. Make sure the debian partition is selected as ext4 and the mount point is /, and the swap should be swap.
<uio> drkjstr: So, I have to select where the boot program will go (from French 'programme de démarrage' I think = boot program), but only have swap, and ext4
<Bashing-om> the_count: :) . Yeah ... The manual is installed on all debian systems. If one want to know about a command ( and many applications) consult the manual by terminal command ' man <what_ever_the_command_is ' for instace the "ls" command to list files is ' man ls ' .
<the_count> bashing-om: That's right... also do you ever use the l command instead of ls?
<drkjstr> uio: did you delete the previous partitions? Including the XP?
<uio> drkjstr: No, I've not touched XP.
<drkjstr> Okay, good.
<uio> drkjstr: But am in the process of removing swap and ext4
<drkjstr> uio: using gparted, right?
<Bashing-om> the_count: "l" is a default alias for 'ls' . And no, in the instance of listing something I am generally explicit about the information I want to see .
<uio> drkjstr: I got rid of swap and ext4 with gparted, but the install still reads them as ext4 and swap. So I formatted ext4 to have the / mounting point... and now have pressed install... should I just leave the swap partition alone ?
<Jordan_U> uio: If you actually removed the partitions then they won't show up in Ubuntu's installer.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I accedentially descovered it the other day and I think it distinguishes a little better between files
<drkjstr> The installation should see and use it as swap, so you should be fine. Once installed, you can verify it uses it properly.
<Jordan_U> uio: That said, I can't think of any reason not to just re-use the same '/' and swap.
<drkjstr> uio: while using gparted, if you did not click on apply, then the changes did not take effect.
<uio> drkjstr: Perhaps I forgot too,,, likely in fact !
<uio> Jordan_U: I hope it works !
<Bashing-om> the_count: Do : ' cat .bashrc ' amd read the comments in respect to alias' and what is presently set as alias' for various invocations of 'ls' .
<drkjstr> uio: no worries.  Like Jordan_U said, just use the same / and swap partions.  You would want to format the / so Debian remnants wouldn't be there. But, you will lose all data on that partition.
<the_count> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12084647/
<Bashing-om> the_count: I know what it is and what it says, the info to read was for your benifit .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: Read and then if there is something you do not understand, then we discuss . This is in reponse to how 'ls' is aloeased in various invocations of the 'ls' command.
<Bashing-om> aloeased/aliased *
<the_count> Bashing-om: I get it now, so, I am able to set my own aliases this way?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yepper. but READ, there is a comment that "YOUR" aliases are better defined in a different file .
<drkjstr> <the_count> I usually create a .aliases file for my aliases.
<the_count> Bashing-om And I gather that is because of updates...
<Bashing-om> the_count: No, updates have nothing to do with aliases, so far as I know the ability to alias complex commands has always existed in linux . (smart people in sweaters and long beards set it up that way a long time past ) .
<user1234> Many people from other Linux distros say Ubuntu is spyware, also Richard Stallman said that.
<tgm4883> In 15.04, how can I list my DNS servers from the command line? I'm looking though nmcli options, but I'm not seeing a way to do it?
<tgm4883> It seems that I'm not looking at my local DNS server at all, I feel like it's going to the internet for all DNS lookups
<drkjstr> Bashing-om: he's gone.
<Bashing-om> drkjstr: :) ..thanks I had not noticed . Did I offend, recon ?
<drkjstr> Bashing-om: he was gone just a min before you sent that message. and the reason was lost terminal.
<guest24234> hey guys i seem to be having an issue with the 15.04 installer
<guest24234> i set up a duel boot using gparted and its hanging when i choose something else
<daftykins> what is it?
<daftykins> why would you partition prior to install?
<augustomorais> hi
<augustomorais>  I'm having a problem with google hangouts on debian/ubuntu live/installed. I try to send a message but doesn't work. This happens on all browsers (chromium, chrome, firefox). Detail: On windows all works well. Some idea ?
<guest24234> because i have win 10 installed and only need it to be 100gigs
<guest24234> the ubuntu installer only shrings to half
<daftykins> guest24234: you should use Windows to resize NTFS volumes.
<wileee> augustomorais, The live is missing flash, is that needed?
<guest24234> i did
<guest24234> i just used gparted to make it ext4
<daftykins> yeah there's no reason to make partitions PRIOR to running the installer
<guest24234> dude your not helping
<daftykins> it actually is
<daftykins> i'm pointing out that there was no point you partitioning and formatting prior to running the installer
<guest24234> dude did you not hear what i just said
<guest24234> go away
<tgm4883> daftykins: guest24234 calm down
<daftykins> hmm i'm perfectly calm, just giving support but apparently it's not wanted
<daftykins> ho-hum :)
<tgm4883> daftykins: honestly, that wasn't support
<guest24234> ^^
<guest24234> when i already explained why i didnt use it
<daftykins> it's the first step - because it's an alternative to what was done already
<tgm4883> guest24234: don't get me started on you, there is a certain tact that you were lacking
<augustomorais> wileee, missing flash ?
<tgm4883> daftykins: guest24234 I'd say the first step would be to look at some logs rather than guess that the partitioner is choking on partitions already being made
<wileee> augustomorais, I missed the sending messages part, my bad, thought it may have been another issue.
<daftykins> guest24234: no you said you resized Windows' partition with Windows, so then there was space - then you used gparted to partition and that the installer froze - are you sure you said why?
<tgm4883> daftykins: doesn't matter
<Jumpman> How do I make the xchat irc icon go away on the tray?
<guest24234> well i finally got it to install but wouldnt let me create a 4th parition for swap
<daftykins> tgm4883: no shouldn't, not doesn't
<augustomorais> wilee: ok. Do you have some idea ?
<tgm4883> Jumpman: i believe you need to remove the xchat-indicator package
<Jumpman> can you tell me how?
<daftykins> guest24234: but you said the installer froze before partitioning, so how far did you really get?
<tgm4883> daftykins: no, doesn't. Fine, shouldn't, but if it is causing the installer to choke, someone needs to file a bug.
<augustomorais> wileee, I thought that be a sound issue. I disabled the soundcard but the problem still happening.
<wileee> augustomorais, There an end goal here, just wondering?
<drkjstr> guest24234: you probably would need to make the 4th partition as a logical partition.
<guest24234> tgm4883:  its going now but i have a 4gig unusable partition
<daftykins> perhaps you can show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin guest24234 ?
<tgm4883> +1 ^
<guest24234> because it wont do more than 4 partitions for some reason
<daftykins> smells like an MBR limit of too many primary partitions
<tgm4883> guest24234: ah
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> lets see that parted output
<guest24234> tgm4883: when the intaller gets finished can i use cfdisk to mark it as swap?
<Jumpman> I removed the xchat indicator package but it's not gone
<daftykins> show us the info requested please, likely you can't create another partition because you've partitioned against the rules of MBR disks
<drkjstr> Hmm... that'd be a first. I've never had that issue with MBR partitions. Just that only 3 Primaries could be created. After that they had to be logicals, if my memory serves me right.
<guest24234> one is windows recovery then windows bootloader windows ubuntu and blank
<aeden__D> Jumpman, what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> guest24234: no we need to see this from "sudo parted -l"
<tgm4883> Jumpman: you need to stop and restart xchat
<tgm4883> Jumpman: I think right click on that icon and close. It's been a long time since I used xchat
<guest24234> hasnt xchat been disconintued
<shreyash> Hi
<shreyash> I'm new here!
<augustomorais> wileee, the most strange is that some google services doesnt work well: like translator, drive, hangouts
<aeden__D> !welcome shreyash
<aeden__D> grrr
<wileee> augustomorais, May be the live state, are you testing for a possible install?
<augustomorais> wileee, are you asking if I using a testing distro?
<shreyash> I would like to help contribute to Ubuntu! Can anyone give me some guidance?
<tgm4883> shreyash: can you join #ubuntu-discuss
<tgm4883> shreyash: this channel is for support
<wileee> augustomorais, No, some users test the OS, not knowing if their hardware....etc will work, just wondering if this is anywhere and end goal of yours
<shreyash> Sure thing! Thank you so much tgm4883
<augustomorais> wileee, no. I'm not testing the OS. I installed debian to dev. just it.
<augustomorais> and. I would like to use google services. hehehe
<wileee> augustomorais, It was just a short question, not an answer to your problem, I mistakenly read your post is all.
<Jumpman> I got it, it was the message indicator
<Limberian> I'm having a delay when I turn Caps Lock on and off, anyone has any idea?
<augustomorais> wileee, hehee. ok
<DexterF> hi
<aeden__D> DexterF, !hi
<Limberian> Does anyone have an idea? -- I'm having a delay when I turn caps lock on and off.
<drkjstr> augustomorais: are you messaging or tryin gto use video chat?
<DexterF> I notices that on older machines (say 10 year old Athlon64 and a like) when shutting down via sudo halt the systems won't power off and the shutdown splash stays forever
<DexterF> am I missing something?
<aeden__D> Limberian, can you be more descriptive
<augustomorais> drkfdr, just messaging. Its what I need.
<drkjstr> DexterF: what was the command used?
<Limberian> aeden__D When I'm typing, no matter where, when I press caps lock it delays.
<DexterF> drkjstr: just halt from a sudo'ed bash prompt
<drkjstr> augustomorais: In gmail, it doesn't work/
<OerHeks> halt does not shutdown, sudo shutdown -h now
<augustomorais> drkfdr, In gmail doesnt work too.
<DexterF> I suspect nouveau for a bit
<drkjstr> augustomorais: you can't access Gmail.com?
<augustomorais> drkfdr, sometimes some google services doesnt open too. but online google.
<DexterF> OerHeks: so the OS comes to a halt but does not cut power.
<DexterF> any telling when it is safe to power off?
<augustomorais> drkfdr, I can access the gmail and read/write a email.
<aeden__D> Limberian, are you using Caps for just uppercase or as part of a key combo?
<Limberian> aeden__D, just for uppercase. I lost my left shift key so, it's hard to press really.
<augustomorais> drkfdr, any clue ?
<aeden__D> Limberian, so im assuming you type fast ans this annoying.. I understand
<Limberian> aeden__D, yes it's annoying, I actually wait when I'm typing stuff.
<drkjstr> DEADB33F you need the -P to power off. Otherwise it is probably at like run level 5...
<drkjstr> DexterF: read last statement.
<aeden__D> Limberian, do you have a SHIFT key on the right side of the keyboard?
<Limberian> aeden__D, I do, are you saying it'd be better to get used to right shift?
<drkjstr> DexterF: there is a description of the difference between -H and -p here: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ushutdow.htm
<aeden__D> Limberian, no, but maybe you could replace it with the one that is missing on the left
<aeden__D> Limberian, I know its dirty but maybe you damaged the the CAPS key when the left shift key went missing
<Limberian> aeden__D, Possible. I better buy some new key caps.
<aeden__D> Limberian, quit throwing your keyboard :p
<Limberian> aeden__D, Best advice ever.
<Limberian> aeden__D, thanks bro.
<aeden__D> Limberian, sorry I couldnt be more help, keep asking and maybe someone else will have a solution
<aeden__D> Limberian, you're welcome
<Limberian> aeden__D, Hey um, do you know anything about bad sectors on the disk?
<aeden__D> Limberian, theyre not good, run
<Limberian> aeden__D, I have some on my disk and I noticed it today, but I haven't seen anything bad on the system right now. Everything works just fine, should I be worried? It's only on some 13.000mb somewhere.
<aeden__D> Limberian, that doesnt seem like a lot, or rather, something indicative of a disk failure. But i would back up on a regular basis just to be safe
<daftykins> Limberian: i do, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link us
<daftykins> assuming sda is the target disk in question
<aeden__D> Limberian, you can try fsck if you're really paranoid
<Limberian> aeden__D, I haven't heard of it, what it does?
<aeden__D> Limberian, bad sectors are hardware errors kinda, fsck checks the the filesystem.. data structures.
<Limberian> aeden__D, I guess I can do it later, I have nothing to be worried about now.
<Limberian> aeden__D, and I do the backup on daily basis so...
<aeden__D> Limberian, i would follow daftykins advice and at least let us look at it
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> "I guess I can do it later, I have nothing to be worried about now."
<Limberian> tgm4883, :(
<tgm4883> Next question will be "Hey, Ubuntu can't see my hard disk and I have all this important data on it"
<Limberian> tgm4883, I never lost a single byte to this day...
<tgm4883> Limberian: and tomorrow you'll be saying "I've only lost data once"....
<daftykins> Limberian: 10 second command vs. living in fear :P
<uio> Hello, I have Windows on sda1, a broken linux on sda2 and swap on sda. I would like to install over sda2 and sda3, but keep sda1, but have not yet been successful for after the install process, on reboot I get an error message saying something about grub and no such file existing. Should I just repartition sda1 to take over sda2 and sda3 and then 'install beside pre-existing OS'. Seems a but unecessary, but I am usure of how to proceed.
<Limberian> daftykins, Okay, here you go.
<Limberian> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12084988/
<aeden__D> Limberian, your system as been up for 700 days + ?
<Limberian> aeden__D, Yes.
<aeden__D> Limberian, cool
<pi_____> hello
<Limberian> aeden__D, Anything?
<pi_____> nope
<pi_____> just testing stuff
<Bashing-om> uio: Maybe, perhaps (RE-)install grub ? Show us what we are working with. pastebin 'sudo parted -l ' and we take a look at the grub (re-)install options .
<pi_____> oh
<pi_____> not me
<pi_____> ah well
<aeden__D> Limberian, looking...
<aeden__D> daftykins, what do you thing of Limberian problem?
<uio> Bashing-om: I cannot even boot, though. It just stays in grub_resue and won't recognise any commands like 'halt'....
<daftykins> Limberian: is this a desktop?
<Limberian> daftykins, Yep.
<daftykins> well what did we get told was up? i wasn't following from the start
<daftykins> hrmm well the entries after line 100 don't look very nice, they say that some errors have occurred just a few hours ago (hours in power on time of the disk)
<daftykins> the huge problem with Seagate SMART data is they increment values in the table called 'error' even when everything is ok =|
<Limberian> daftykins, So, what should I do?
<tgm4883> Limberian: how are your backups?
<Limberian> tgm4883, All updated.
<Limberian> tgm4883, In a good position...
<daftykins> Limberian: i'd definitely have a backup going on - and i would first ensure the SATA cable is seated well, then maybe try another SATA cable entirely
<Bashing-om> uio: One can look and if needed (re-)install grub from the liveDVD(USB) .
<daftykins> now let me scroll up and see if you said what was up
<Limberian> daftykins, I have a backup and I update it, do you really think it's because sata cable?
<ky-lo-g> sop
<ky-lo-g> hey
<daftykins> Limberian: well it's worth a go, i'm not liking some of the values in the SMART table there
<ky-lo-g> why yall on ubuntu servers m8
<daftykins> i prefer to change something that's within your control rather than to watch idly :)
<ky-lo-g> im on backbox
<daftykins> !ot | ky-lo-g
<ubottu> ky-lo-g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Limberian> daftykins, What would be the fastest solution, getting a new disk?
<ky-lo-g> anyone wanna ddos?
<daftykins> Limberian: yep, though there's not strictly enough evidence to suggest you need to go that far just yet
<Limberian> daftykins, This is really hard.
<Limberian> daftykins, I didn't even notice the bad sectors. -- I was bored and I did a health check.
<daftykins> you don't have any bad sectors according to your pastebin
<daftykins> that's your only disk right?
<Limberian> daftykins, Yes...
<daftykins> yeah it says 0 for reallocated and 0 for pending sectors
<Limberian> daftykins, and that means?
<Limberian> daftykins, I suck at hardware.
<ky-lo-g> hey
<daftykins> when a bad sector is discovered, it will be pending... then if there are any spare from the free pool, it'll use that one instead and move the data. thus becoming rellocated
<Limberian> daftykins, Okay now I get it.
<ky-lo-g> KIK ME @ l1zardsec to buy rat tools
<daftykins> having loads in the 'pending' pool is bad, because they often lock up the OS and make the system wait for data whilst the firmware is working on it
<anonjames> eae
<anonjames> bitches
<ky-lo-g> LOL
<daftykins> i've got a 2TB disk upstairs i zero filled and only found 2 bad sectors to rellocate though, it's still working fine since then
<ky-lo-g> talks shit on irc wow what a badass
<daftykins> but yeah yours shows no evidence of any.
<ky-lo-g> im gonna joim linux lol nobody here has good hacking skills
<Limberian> daftykins, am I in danger? or is it safe to use the disk for now?
<daftykins> Limberian: well i'd change the cable if you have one spare, or just reseat it at both ends if not - then see how you go
<FHiggins> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a bit of a problem. I have an nVidia video card and I get the latest drivers straight from their website and install using their script. The problem is that when I do an "apt-get upgrade" or any other install involving graphics libraries, the package manager tries to install several graphics libraries and as a result screws up my existing drivers and I either lose any hardware acceleration 
<Limberian> daftykins, I don't have any spare cable right now.
<daftykins> oh hmm it thinks it's had 240 occasions where it's had issues 'READ DMA EXT' and 'WRITE DMA EXT' whatever that is :D
<FHiggins> How can I prevent the package manager from touch anything installed by the nVidia script? I figure the easiest way would be to hold the packages, but I don't know which packages to hold
<daftykins> FHiggins: i would not use manual downloads from their site, i'd use ones available in the PPA - also, a new ubuntu official PPA is coming for up to date proprietary drivers
<daftykins> er, s/PPA (first one)/repos/
<Limberian> daftykins, I'll get a new drive and backup everything I have again. I'll keep using this disk until something bad happens. I'm using this one for 4 years so. --It's time to get a new one after all.
<FHiggins> daftykins: which PPA do you recommend? I recall using xorg-edgers back a year ago, but I had some problems with it, hence I switched to manual installations since that was the easiest way for me to get the lastest drivers working
<daftykins> FHiggins: FHiggins it's early days but try - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<daftykins> oops double nick
<FHiggins> daftykins: Okay, I'll give it a try, maybe I'll have better luck this time around. Should I purge any trace of my existing driver installation or can I leave that to the package manager?
<daftykins> murder it with the nvidia uninstall script
<daftykins> i think you type nvidia then tab and it's there
<Bashing-om> FHiggins: ^^ same same take from a differnt source : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Fresh-Driver-PPA .
<daftykins> likely you need to do that from a TTY with lightdm stopped
<FHiggins> Thanks, I'll go give it a try
<FHiggins> Ah, before I go, is it better to install using the package nvidia-latest or nvidia-[version number]? Or is there a different scheme now?
<daftykins> i don't know what's in that PPA
<daftykins> you'll find the page says what to do though
<FHiggins> The page says nvidia-355, I guess i'll go with that to start with
<FHiggins> Thanks
<graft> hey all, anyone have experience connecting to a juniper vpn on ubuntu?
<telboon> are some ubuntu apt servers down?
<telboon> W: Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  500  Internal Server Error
<dellni> Hello
<daftykins> telboon: maybe change to the main archive.ubuntu.com temporarily, might be something up with your regions one
<ubuntu271> Hi there. I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a Macbook Pro and after removing Unity and replacing it with MATE -- logging in shows "Failed to start session" and I'd fix it but I can't figure out how to switch to console (tty1-8) via the keyboard.
<ubuntu271> Any help is appreciated.
<dellni> Need help with multi boot ubuntu & windows 7 (in uefi mode)
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xianur0n> +
<telboon> daftykins: how do i temporarily change the servers?
<JustBerry> Does anyone know what would be the best way to create a Flash game bot? Just ping my name if you have a piece of advice, suggestion, etc.
<daftykins> telboon: settings -> software and sources
<evangelion> do you have on mac the control and alt keys?
<telboon> daftykins: great. thanks!
<ubuntu271> evangelion: in what way? You mean, like, they are on the keyboard?
<evangelion> yes
<telboon> are the local servers usually updated as fast as the  main servers for the packages?
<ubuntu271> Yeah.
<ubuntu271> But using them like I would on a normal keyboard does produce the same effect.
<ubuntu271> Oh you're kidding me.. I figured it out..
<evangelion> solved?
<ubuntu271> I have to hit "fn" because alt is the function of 'option'..
<ubuntu271> thats silly, but yes.
<aeden__D> is it possible to use w3m -dump on a website that ends with .cgi?
<evangelion> hurrey! ;) another happy customer
<JustBerry> Does anyone know what would be the best way to create a Flash game bot? Even though this might not be the most relevant channel, could you point me in the right direction? It's for use on a Mac. Just ping my name if you have a piece of advice, suggestion, etc.
<xianur0n> 3+
<xianur0n> +*6-
<daftykins> !alis | JustBerry use this to find an appropriat channel.
<dellni> Installing ubuntu on windows 7 (uefi mode)
<daftykins> dellni: yeah you haven't actually detailed the problem yet
<JustBerry> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dellni> As when i enable legacy mode i can install ubuntu
<JustBerry> k daftykins
<wileee> dellni, Have you had a chance to look at the UEFI wiki?
<evangelion> as fas as I know .cgi get executed and you get only the rusult of the execution
<dellni> When the problem is that  if i enable legacy mode i am not able to boot windows 7
<daftykins> dellni: yeah you have to install both in the same mode.
<evangelion> so dumping the whole website is not going to work
<xianur0n> dellni look at you shouldn't have to enable or disable legacy mode
<xianur0n> forget it exist
<xianur0n> just within the UEFI settings look how to turn off secure boot
<wileee> xianur0n, Does not answer their issue as asked.
<dellni> As there is no secure boot option in the bios
<daftykins> xianur0n: windows 7 does not use secure boot.
<daftykins> it is incapable of it
<xianur0n> ohh s.
<dellni> Is there is any way to convert the uefi to mbr
<xianur0n> i thought we were talking windoes 8
<daftykins> dellni: of ubuntu yes, of Windows not that i know of. i'd doubt it
<dellni> Its windows 7
<ObrienDave> dellni, uefi has NOTHING to do with MBR
<dellni> As i read some where about it
<daftykins> i took it to mean legacy
<dellni> As in windows i see a partition of around 100mb
<aeden__D> evangelion, I saved the source of the webpage as html and then use w3m to dump to text. it worked
<aeden__D> evangelion, thanks for the input
<ObrienDave> dellni, that is the windows boot partition. do NOT delete it
<dellni> I can switch to legacy mode to install and run ubutu
<dellni> But in legacy mode windows 7 does not boot
<xianur0n> i don't quite understand, in windows 7 can't we just boot from a cd, usb etc and install ubuntu
<xianur0n> all these UEFI and legacy mode and fast boot up was developed for windows 8
<daftykins> xianur0n: you're thinking of WUBI which is dead and unsupported.
<xianur0n> no, i meant, were talking about UEFI on windows 7
<daftykins> and...?
<surgy> hello... im running kubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 and i want to upgrade to kernal 3.5
<ObrienDave> xianur0n, it really depends on the BIOS/UEFI architecture
<dellni> I even try wubi when running it from windows it give error uefi not supported
<daftykins> surgy: 3.5 is a downgrade.
<daftykins> 19 is bigger than 5
<xianur0n> does windows 7 has UEFI integrated?
<surgy> daftykins, really?
<daftykins> yep
<surgy> daftykins, thats dumb
<daftykins> nope
<Ben64> 19 has always been bigger than 5
<ObrienDave> xianur0n, BIOS/UEFI has NOTHING to do with the OS
<Spec> .19 is not bigger than .5 though
<Ben64> its not a number like that
<Spec> i know that
<ObrienDave> Spec, it does not work that way
<Spec> i know that
<ObrienDave> !behelpful | Spec
<ubottu> Spec: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Spec> however, in the decimal numbering system: it does
<Ben64> but this isn't that
<Spec> it's why the above guy made the wrong assumption
<ObrienDave> spec, OT
<xianur0n> i was just saying because i installed ubuntu 14.04 on windows 8 and i had to go over all these UEFI thing and disable fast boot up.
<ObrienDave> !uefi | xianur0n
<ubottu> xianur0n: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> yes but it's not 8 so please let it go, xianur0n
<ObrienDave> read and TRY to understand
<xianur0n> all on your hands
<ObrienDave> we can handle it, thanks
<surgy> im having probles with krita.... and theres no one answering in #krita can someone help?
<ObrienDave> maybe
<surgy> my lines in krita with the mouse and my tablet are jagedy and broken.
<ObrienDave> then you're not drawing two point lines
<ObrienDave> you're probably drawing multi-segment lines
<surgy> ObrienDave, well by line i mean using the pencil or pen tool
<surgy> brush*
<surgy> and i saved to png and openedit in pasteall to show yo uand its gone.... the jaggies are gone
<surgy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=91934
<surgy> i circled them in krita
<ObrienDave> k, look pretty smooth to me
<daftykins> yip, though it's no Mona Lisa
<daftykins> ;)
<surgy> yeah.... but in krita they look jaged and every now and then white jaggedy stuff.....
<wileee> you have to splash the paint for a polluck
<surgy> i thought it might be my graphics tab acting up again so i turn it off and use my mouse and get the same effect
<surgy> ?
<ObrienDave> sounds like a graphics card thingy
<surgy> ObrienDave, think its a driver issue?
<ObrienDave> doubt it. just one of those things you might have to live with
<surgy> ObrienDave, it makes the program un usable
<surgy> ObrienDave, and gimp is too slow.
<surgy> yeah
<surgy> and mypaint doesnt have pressure sensitivity.
<surgy> 80% of my desktop use is in drawing
<ObrienDave> work around it
<surgy> so if it doesnt work then i cant use linux
<surgy> how?
<ObrienDave> how would i know?
<surgy> ...
<daftykins> i'm still not clear what was supposed to be happening, i thought aliasing to start with
<FHiggins> Hello, I'm back. I followed the advice given here and installed nVidia drivers from the PPA (using apt-get install nvidia-355) and now I get a black screen when I boot, and I can't even get into the tty using the ctrl+alt+fn keys, the only way to do something is to boot into recovery mode. Last time I had a similar problem with the xorg-edgers PPA, installing the drivers manually solved it. Any ideas?
<eipi10_> how the fuck do I log in?
<daftykins> !language | eipi10_
<ubottu> eipi10_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | FHiggins
<ubottu> FHiggins: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eipi10_> hey dafty, whats up?
<persa_> I run top command and it says "3 users"
<persa_> I'm the only one using this pc
<ObrienDave> ok, you should have at least 2. you and root
<daftykins> eipi10_: i guess it's troll o'clock
<eipi10_> what's that mean?
<eipi10_> I'm trying to register this name adn the email reads I need to log in somewhere...
<ObrienDave> *face palms and walks away*
<bazhang> eipi10_, ask in #freenode
<bazhang> eipi10_, DONT curse in here, ever
<eipi10_> ever?
<bazhang> eipi10_, no cursing here, stay on topic, ask for help with that on #freenode
<eipi10_> OK topic:   you take this shit WAY too seriously
<ObrienDave> always has to be one jerk in the channel *sigh*
<bazhang> he's gone, lets get back to support please
<PaulVern> Is there anything risky about setting up a cron job as root:  apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade # ?
<PaulVern> And is there a way to exclude Kernels / nvidia drivers, etc?
<FHiggins> ObrienDave: nomodeset got me to boot, now I get a mouse curson on a black background and only one of my displays working, I can get to tty just fine now. No window manager or anything like that, though.
<ObrienDave> i have no clue, sorry
<FHiggins> I'm fairly certain that if I purge any trace of nvidia* from the package manager and install the drivers using nvidia's manual install script, I'll solve the problem, but that'll get me back to my original problem of having to hold nvidia's packages to they don't screw up every time I do an apt-get upgrade
<squinty> PaulVern,  kernels are updated via apt-get dist-upgrade so if you are using apt-get upgrade your kernels will not be upgraded
<wileee> FHiggins, The proprietary drivers, directly from nvidia should only be affected by kernel upgrades in general
<FHiggins> wileee: The problem I have is that when I have the proprietary drivers installed in ubuntu, every time I do an apt-get upgrade or install anything related to graphics libraries, my opengl gets reverted to the basic version and I lose all hardware acceleration, so obviously some libraries are getting overwritten
<newdimension> I have dual boot of Windows 10 and Ubuntu 14 LTS. I'm using Grub 2 and for some reason when my laptop hibernates on windows. On resume I get the grub menu instead of going back to windows. Any ideas ?
<wileee> FHiggins, Seems like a user be aware and know what our doing is all, I'm not going to argue but there is no actual proof of what you say in any detailed way for us to help you.
<vorlket> hi, in setting up ntpd via /etc/ntp.conf, what does command 'fudge xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx stratum y' do?
<FHiggins> wileee: What information do you need? Maybe I can provide it. My original question was pretty simple: What packages do I need to hold so that doing an apt-get upgrade doesn't affect my graphics libraries? I don't really need a list of packages but at least I'd like to know how to get them. I was adviced that the better way to go about it was to install the latest drivers from a PPA, but that didn't work out for me
<snowkidind> any ubuntu / passenger / rails people on tonight?
<FHiggins> newdimension: It is my understanding that that is the expected behaviour when hibernating, since you're writing the RAM contents to disk and shutting off your computer
<wileee> FHiggins, I can't help but I know what good data is and details are, I just noticed wide generalizing in your post.
<newdimension> fhiggins: It was't like with Windows 7. Not sure if I had grub or grub2 in that setup. But it definitely resumed to windows after hibernation. If I wanted to switch I'd restart
<FHiggins> newdimension: are you sure you weren't using the Windows boot manager? Because that's the behavior you get with it.
<uio> Hello, my usb is not alllowing me to delete it's files saying that they are read-only. And this even under root.
<newdimension> fhiggins: Positive, I distinctly remember Grub's purple start screen.
<newdimension> fhiggins: Can I take it that a possible solution is to switch to window's boot manager? Do to that I'm thinking I'd use the windows CD to restore MBR add Ubuntu to the start using EasyBCD
<PaulVern> squinty: Well perhaps not kernels, but something breaks my nvidia drivers when I apt-get upgrade from time to time
<PaulVern> I usually re-install it with the binary from the nvidia website
<rredd4> loading ubuntu live cd, when I get to the wireless screen and select no wireless, click continue, i see a spinning wheel and nothing happens.  cd turns off and spinning wheel, then screen goes black.
<FHiggins> newdimension: It should be possible, but I don't really know since I haven't used Windows in dualboot since 7.
<rredd4> turned on nomodeset, no difference
<newdimension> Fhiggins: got it, thanks for the help
<FHiggins> newdimension: Grub also has the resume= option, but I'm not sure how that interacts with Windows.
<uio> Even after: shred -vfz -n 1 /dev/sdb and then sudo dd if=/home/user/Téléchargements/boot-repair-disk-32bit.iso of=/dev/sdb... I get error message : No space is available on the drive. Why cannot I use the usb ? Any thoughts ?
<newdimension> Fhiggins: let me research that. My experience with grub has been only to install so far
<rredd4> why do i get the spinning wheel and black screen when installing ubuntu
<wileee> newdimension, The hybrid fast boot/sleep is not used, I suspect the hibernate is a bad idea unless, just a guess your just using the uefi boot only.
<newdimension> wileee: I'm not using UEFI at all. I didn't understand what you mean about boot/sleep is not used
<wileee> newdimension, In a uefi install that would be pertinent is all, was not sure your install framework and other info.
<wileee> fast boot is the technical term
<uio> Hello, how can I repaire grub ?
<wileee> uio, What is grub doing?
<uio> wileee: 'GRUB loading. Welcome to GRUB! error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue
<wileee> uio, Have you removed any installs or partitions lately?
<uio> wileee: I had just finished installing and was going for the reboot.
<uio> wileee: Yes, but installing the OS was the lastest action.
<wileee> uio, You still on the live?
<uio> wileee: No, I am unable to make live-usbs for some odd reason... using dd to make them, I get a 'no space' message....
<uio> Even after: shred -vfz -n 1 /dev/sdb and then sudo dd if=/home/user/Téléchargements/boot-repair-disk-32bit.iso of=/dev/sdb... I get error message : No space is available on the drive. Why cannot I use the usb ? Any thoughts ?
<TeddyMurray> is it possible to install ubuntu from within windows? no usb stick or cd drive
<wileee> uio, Hmm, I'm not going to be able to follow all that, sorry.
<TeddyMurray> also need to resize windows partition
<LambdaComplex> TeddyMurray: Is wubi still a thing?
<wileee> TeddyMurray, Only in a virtual, wubi which did is not supported.
<TeddyMurray> yikes
<TeddyMurray> is it practical to run a VM that runs other VMs?
<LambdaComplex> Maybe. Probably not.
<wileee> TeddyMurray, an install will take up the same space as a vm.
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm looking for a way to restore nautilus windows on reboot (like microsoft windows does). Apparently there used to be gnome-session-properties which did this but was removed in gnome 3.12
<Nokaji> nothing I can find in gnome-tweak-tool either
<martysia> hello
<TRAINBIKE> sudo rm -rf * now
<telboon> no
<telboon> don't do that
<TRAINBIKE> DO IT
<martysia> in my Xubuntu there is no network manager and it doens't pick up the wifi
<TRAINBIKE> DO IT
<TRAINBIKE> martysia: sudo rm -rf * will solve it all
<martysia> TRAINBIKE: tring to be nasty?
<DalekSec> TRAINBIKE: Please stop trying to cause trouble.
<telboon> mods aren't here?
<TRAINBIKE> mods are asleep
<telboon> ahh
<telboon> anyway, does anyone know how to set default size and position of windows?
<telboon> sometimes programs start at weird position
<martysia> ok, once more - no network manager, no networks detected, problems with logging off the system
<martysia> needed to switch my computer off drastically using the button on the computer itself
<martysia> do I need to reinstall my system?
<martysia> or is there any other way to solve that?
<wileee> martysia, You've coma at a slow time is all, if someone recognizes the issue they may respond.
<wileee> come*
<martysia> ok
<cyberalex4life> martysia, open synaptic, search something like network, select the option to show only installed files, select all, right click -> Reinstall
<cyberalex4life> martysia, some things get solved like this
<wileee> martysia, Not sure how busy they are but you might check #xubuntu as well
<cyberalex4life> some packages just need reinstall to get fixed. this is how I used to fix intel graphics
<badbodh> howdy martysia . hope someone can fix your issue. i'll sacrifice 101 kittens to satan.
<martysia> lol hello badbodh :)
<badbodh> meanwhile state your problem in pariah too. somebody may have answers
<antoan> ola
<jmadero> martysia: given the extent of the issues - I would suggest starting from scratch unless you have a lot of time to burn....hopefully you partitioned your system right and separated your home partition from root partition which makes things about 100x easier
<elelelelelele> I have an old 14.04 LTS kvm server that has not been updated for a long time. What is the safe way to update binaries on the distro?
<baizon> elelelelelele: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmadero> elelelelelele: but if it's LTS 14.04 is still supported....no real need to upgrade
<jmadero> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade will get you up to date
<elelelelelele> jmadero: baizon
<elelelelelele> its Ubuntu 12.10 lol
<elelelelelele> apt-get update gives a bunch of 404s
<baizon> elelelelelele: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453596/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-14-04
<baizon> elelelelelele: http://askubuntu.com/questions/527352/how-to-upgrade-from-12-10-to-14-04
<elelelelelele> fresh install?
<baizon> elelelelelele: yep
<elelelelelele> not an option :(
<baizon> elelelelelele: why not?
<Jamesanaru> Hello, I need help please!
<elelelelelele> theres little room for error and time
<Jamesanaru> Oh, Is there minor errors at the moment?
<Jamesanaru> Are there*
<baizon> !ask | Jamesanaru
<ubottu> Jamesanaru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fishcooker> is it possible to use wlan0 as like https://seravo.fi/2014/create-wireless-access-point-hostapd  when we also using wlan0 as client of a accesspoint
<Kali_Yuga> Hi I cannot unmount my loop deviceI tried sudo unmount -f /media/name/CD... it only unmounts the cd but the loop device is  still there what can I do???
<Jamesanaru> Alright, I have installed Ubuntu and have had it for a while now. However, I discovered that my system runs alot faster on Windows. So, I decided to install windows again. But, when I try to do so, It says Cannot install on this partition because the filesystem is not NTFS.
<Kali_Yuga> here Jamesanaru that should help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQf9YqbD8WI
<Kali_Yuga> oh no it doesn't sorry hold on
<Kali_Yuga> u simply have to format you hardrive to the ntfs file system
<Jamesanaru> How do I do so?
<Kali_Yuga> are u on ubuntu right now? use gpartet?
<Kali_Yuga> Use Gpartet over the Live CD
<Kali_Yuga> format to NTFS should work
<Jamesanaru> Is Gpartet an Applicaton?
<Kali_Yuga> yes should be there by default but i don't remember if it is
<nith1210> *gparted and it's not there by default
<Kali_Yuga> if not sudo apt-get install gpartet
<Jamesanaru> Alright, Thank you. If I have no success I will come straight back here.
<Kali_Yuga> will work :)
<Jamesanaru> Thank you Kali_Yuga
<Kali_Yuga> your welcome
<Space-Duck> Anyone know how to enable touch screen on a asus netbook?
<elton> there is probably a fn + [button] somewhere
<Jamesanaru> Hello, Im back about the Gparted thing. I need some help with how to use it. Im sorry for wasting your time, But I have never used Gparted before.
<mogreen> 'Security updates' today, 'Interactive X program to prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add' and 'SSH client', but how do I know whether or not I really want them?
<Kali_Yuga> ok uhm what do you need to know?
<pesari> mogreen: you want security updates.
<Jamesanaru> Like, what do I click to change the partition filesystem?
<Jamesanaru> Sorry Kali_Yuga for wasting your time.
<Kali_Yuga> right click on the partition u want to change then format to NTFS
<Jamesanaru> All I can do is Resize/Move, Unmount, manage flags and view Partition info.
<Kali_Yuga> I think if not watch a youtube tutorial on how to use gparted
<mogreen> pesari: k, installing now :8]
<Kali_Yuga> no u see those squares above like /dev/sdasomething... try right clicking on there
<Kali_Yuga> wait
<Jamesanaru> Ah, alright.
<Kali_Yuga> if not watch a youtube tut cuz I forgot alot on how to use it
<Jamesanaru> Alright, thank you for your help Kali_Yuga
<Kali_Yuga> tell me if it worked
<Jamesanaru> I will look at a youtube Video.
<Kali_Yuga> kk
<Jamesanaru> I will tell you if it worked in about 10 minues.
<Jamesanaru> Thanks Kali_Yuga!
<tnkhanh> any advice on should I use 14.04 or 15.04?
<Kali_Yuga> oh yes u have to delete all partitions first that it says unallocated then reformat to Ntfs---> apply... when it's done put your windows cd and boot it up and go from there
<Kali_Yuga> 15.04 is newest but 14.04 is the stable version which is supported longer than 15.04
<Kali_Yuga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I'd like to alter the desktop background. I'm using gnome. I'm not using unity.
<bobdobbs> seems like all the instructions I've found using google only apply to unity
<bobdobbs> I keep coming across instruction like the ones here: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/look-background.html
<bobdobbs> they say "right click on your desktop...". But if I right click on the desktop I do not get a context menu.
<wileee> bobdobbs, Sounds like you want your own image there?
<bobdobbs> wileee: well, I'm sure I remember that in the past I've discovered a menu that gives me options of images to use.
<bobdobbs> I'd like to fine that set of options
<Kali_Yuga> do u use gnome 3?
<wileee> bobdobbs, So nothing with a right click? This the gnome shell?
<bobdobbs> Kali_Yuga: I don't know which version of gnome I'm using
<bobdobbs> wileee: nothing with a right click.
<Kali_Yuga> I am only familiar with the gnome 2 enviroment. never used gnome 3 though...
<bobdobbs> but yeah, I'm sure that I'm using gnome. The menus and window dressings look gnome-ish
<bobdobbs> Kali_Yuga: I don't know version I'm using. I don't recall altering the gnome version at any point after I installed ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> do you have "activities" in the upper left corner???
<madman_> can you use the file manager in gnome and right click an image you want as your background and get a list of options like "set image as background"
<bobdobbs> "gnome-shell --version" reports GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<Kali_Yuga> ok well never used that sorry
<bobdobbs> Kali_Yuga: no
<bobdobbs> I mean, no - I can't see "activities"
<wileee> bobdobbs, You can restart the shell with alt-f2-r
<Kali_Yuga> ? lol cuz that would be gnome 3 with this activities and switching and stuff like that
<bobdobbs> madman_: I generally dont use the gnome file manager. It messes with my multiple-monitor setup. I use dolphin for file browsing
<madman_> ok dolphin then? lol
<wileee> bobdobbs, Are you using dolphin?
<bobdobbs> like, when I use the gnome file explorer, my second screen desktop background goes all white until I kill the nautilus process
<bobdobbs> nautilus just breaks stuff
<Kali_Yuga> is that yours? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-midJhBUZjXY/T5kr97cPFHI/AAAAAAAAIvw/JVLvBE6NM-k/s1600/gnome-shell-3.4.1.png
<Kali_Yuga> thats gnome 3
<bobdobbs> my desktop has never looked anything like that
<bobdobbs> the background looks familiar though. I know that image
<Jamesanaru> Kali_Yuga, Do you have any good youtube videos on this?
<bobdobbs> but my top bar is not that color and doesn't have "activities"
<Kali_Yuga> on gparted?
<bobdobbs> I'll upload a screenie in a sec...
<Kali_Yuga> well let me look
<Jamesanaru> Yes.
<Jamesanaru> Thank you Kali_Yuga
<Kali_Yuga> what filesystem are u using right now fat32, ext4 ??
<Jamesanaru> Ext4
<tnkhanh> What does stable mean in LTS? Only longer support?
<OneM_Industries> I can only read from an external floppy drive sporadically, any ideas?
<bobdobbs> this is what my desktop looks like: http://i.imgur.com/VkCqKek.png
<Kali_Yuga> idk might try this one I didn't watch it but it has alot of likes so here you go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LApK79kc4jE
<madman_> tnknanh same thing stable long term support
<Kali_Yuga> yes this is gnome 2 shell
<madman_> means you have 4 years without experimental stuff messing things up
<wileee> bobdobbs, gnome 3 fallback a pseudo gnome 2
<bobdobbs> wileee: interesting
<wileee> bobdobbs, You installed it right?
<bobdobbs> yes
<Kali_Yuga> can't u just not right click on the pic u want and set as desktop background ?? I remember when i used gnome 2 I never had a problem with that
<madman_> Agreeing with Kali
<Kali_Yuga> yes this is gnome2-fallback
<bobdobbs> I wonder why it's falling back? maybe it's cos I looked at unity a few years ago, thought "nope" and never gave it a second chance.
<Kali_Yuga> cuz gnome 2 is actually dead
<bobdobbs> and somehow I mighta turned off unity when I installed ubuntu
<bobdobbs> maybe I should give unity a shot again
<wileee> unity is a desktop
<madman_> Love and Hate unity..  Know how to tweak it which helps
<bobdobbs> k
<wileee> the ubuntu desktop
<LambdaComplex> I've never liked Unity
<Kali_Yuga> I don't like unity though
<madman_> Using docky and launcher folders
<madman_> with unity
<bobdobbs> ok, so I just ran "unity" from a terminal, just to see what would happen
<madman_> and ticker
<bobdobbs> everything looks the same, but I can't use my second monitor
<LambdaComplex> When you say terminal do you mean terminal emulator? or tty?
<bobdobbs> applications running on my second monitor don't register click events
<Kali_Yuga> no u need to log out click on the little wheel and choose unity not gnome2 session fallback as far as I remember
<LambdaComplex> ^^^^^
<bobdobbs> k
<bobdobbs> I'll do that. back soon guys!
<LambdaComplex> Starting a DE when you already have X running sounds like a recipe for disaster
<wileee> bobdobbs, stop experimenting here, this is support, running that in the terminal was stupid.
<bobdobbs> yeah.
<madman_> bob your confusing me.  I came into the conversation late.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bobdobbs> 12.04
<madman_> Why?
<madman_> serious question?
<madman_> lost bob
<LambdaComplex>  Isn't that ridiculously out of date
<LambdaComplex> Or am I thinking of some other number
<madman_> I'm wondering if we where being trolled
<Kali_Yuga> 12.04 is still supported
<LambdaComplex> Okay, 12.04 is the LTS version?
<Kali_Yuga> yes
<madman_> yes
<madman_> old lts
<madman_> 14.04 is the latest
<Kali_Yuga> i think supports ends in 2017 on 12.04 I really liked it
<madman_> I dont know why people do not upgrade.
<madman_> at least to the latest LTS
<LambdaComplex> Wait, did he come in here to ask how to change the desktop image in GNOME? Or was I reading wrong?
<madman_> yes he did
<LambdaComplex> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/look-background.html.en
<brainbox> before i make some major mistakes (im sure this will be one im going to regret) If I make /var/www chmod 777 how dangerous is this... and can a remote user dump files on there or am i open just to users on the linux box
<LambdaComplex> Wow, googling "change desktop image gnome" is so difficult
<madman_> lol brainbox
<madman_> very
<Kali_Yuga> he doesn't have gnome 3
<brainbox> lol
<madman_> whats the problem brainbox
<LambdaComplex> brainbox: 775 would probably be better
<madman_> yep lambda
<madman_> read write execute user group - read execute everyone else 775
<madman_> owner group not user group ...  typo
<blaaa> I have just moved the kernel on 14.04 from 3.13 to 3.19. I use a serial console, it seems something has changed, as boot is hanging when I use my current line
<blaaa> of kernel commands
<blaaa> I use 'console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8r'
<bobdobbs> after I logged out X wouldn't restart. I had to do a hard reboot
<bobdobbs> I'm back at the login screen. I don't see an option to use unity
<bobdobbs> I see options for flavours of gnome and kde though
<LambdaComplex> Then perhaps Unity isn't installed
<madman_> blaaa have no idea why isntalling kernel 3.19 would do that.  Can you reboot the system and fallback to 3.13?
<LambdaComplex> Either that or you don't have a .desktop file for it
<Kali_Yuga> there should be a little toothed wheel... click on that
<madman_> *installing typo again..
<Kali_Yuga> ya use kde
<bobdobbs> I might give unity a shot. but I'm afraid of a switch to unity messing up my dual-monitor control
<blaaa> madman_: have done that, I'll look into it again, maybe the serial client has changed as well, I do not get a grub prompt reliably anymore
<bobdobbs> Kali_Yuga: I have to have kde installed to use dolphin, cause nautilus breaks a dual-monitor setup
<madman_> bob log back into gnome and create a new user .. log out and log in as new user using unity and test it out
<bobdobbs> oh yeah
<bobdobbs> I'll do that
<Smegzor> I'm trying to switch a friends pc from Linux Mint to Ubuntu 14.04.  I did it by backing up his / partition and /home then wiping / and installing Ubuntu there with it using the original /home.  My problem is that after login the mouse moves but nothing is clickable.  I read that I could move this way.  What do I need to do to fix it?
<bobdobbs> if I do "apt-get install unity", I get told that unity is already installed
<madman_> bob do sudo apt-get install unity --reinstall
<madman_> smegzor wow man i have no idea what to do there
<madman_> hmm
<bobdobbs> madman_: reinstalling now
<Kali_Yuga> like I said try to log out and find the toothed wheeel on the login should be there bobdobbs http://linuxlookup.com/files/imagecache/800x600/ubuntu_11.10_login.png
<Smegzor> I'm sure I've done this before leaving the home partition alone but this is the first time it hasn't just worked
<madman_> smegzor move .config to .configold
<madman_> log out and log back in
<bobdobbs> k, I've reinstalled unity and logged out.
<madman_> drop to terminal and do a mv .config .configold
<Smegzor> ok  will that keep other stuff like his browser history, email etc?
<madman_> maybe even .local to .localold  -- I'm guessing here
<bobdobbs> Kali_Yuga: my login screen doesn't look anything like that
<madman_> well your not loosing anything just moving it out of the way ...
<Smegzor> I expect I can copy things around if I lose anything important
<madman_> if it works then you can go to .localold or .configold and move the .cache etc folders over
<madman_> I'm guessing on names here..  Your in a weird world there smegzor
<bobdobbs> it does have a dropdown menu with a choice of desktop managers. none of them are "unity"
<Smegzor> thanks.  trying that
<madman_> .local and .config hold settings for unity and gnome
<Kali_Yuga> well if you use ubuntu with gnome 2 fallback or unity it should look like that?
<madman_> moving them to a diff name wont loose anything
<Kali_Yuga> then i can't helpyou
<madman_> just gets them out of the way and when you log in unity or gnome will rebuild those directories
<madman_> then you can go to the *old folders and see what you can move over
<wileee> Smegzor, Have you run an update/upgrade?
<madman_> thats what i would do
<madman_> remember mint is different than unity
<bobdobbs> oh yeah, of course.
<Smegzor> Not yet.  I got stuck first.
<madman_> i'm assumeing that mint might be using .config or .local and thats messing with ubuntu/unity
<wileee> Smegzor, ctrl-alt-t and run one and reboot
<bobdobbs> so, uh, now I've re-installed unity, how do I select it as deskop enviroment before I login?
<wileee> bobdobbs, The login has a gear drop down
<Kali_Yuga> like i said
<madman_> log out and you will see a gear next to your login pass
<madman_> click it
<bobdobbs> I've logged out. I'm not seeing a gear. just a drop-down. and the dropdown doesn't offer unity
<badbodh> it will say "ubuntu" not unity perhaps
<bobdobbs> ah, ok
<madman_> what bad said
<Kali_Yuga> see I was right
<bobdobbs> ok, I'm in. I see the unity-like sidebar.
 * madman_ slides kali a beer
<Kali_Yuga> thx
<madman_> I'm hoping smegzor gets his mouse fixed.
<bobdobbs> cool. thanks guys. I'll play around from here and see if I can change the background and get use of my second monitor
<Smegzor> the mouse is fine, its just the desktop thats broken
<Kali_Yuga> ya that sounds odd to me with the mouse
<madman_> smeg ..  where you talking about not able to click icons on the desktop
<madman_> everything else works ?
<Smegzor> not able to click anywhere
<madman_> oh..
<wileee> madman_, tab complete nics
<Smegzor> i'm renaming .config and.local
<madman_> thanks wileee
<madman_> just tried it on your name
<wileee> np
<Kali_Yuga> If I where you... I would wipe everything and reinstall ubuntu but this would be only my option cuz I wouldn't know how to fix it
<Smegzor> Will I need to rename any other folders for Ubuntu to rebuild?
<princef> hi
<madman_> Smegzor, do you have a backup?
<Smegzor> yes of both / and /home
<madman_> are you familiar with building th partition tables from scratch?
<Smegzor> i've done that before.  I'm rebooting now to see how this goes
<madman_> you could also create a new user
<madman_> and just copy the folders over
<Kali_Yuga> where is Jamesanaru the guy having trouble with windows installation ? i think he got it fixed then right?
<madman_> if that doesnt work time to just nuke it and save some time
<bobdobbs> I'm stuck again. The second monitor turns on and has a background but to panels. I can move the mouse into it, but a right click doesn't do anything on either monitor. If I open the 'Displays' settings window, the second display isn't detected
<bobdobbs> I've got vague memories of encountering this issue when I initially looked at unity when it first came out.
<madman_> does either monitor flicker bob?
<madman_> while you move the mouse?
<bobdobbs> not that I can tell
<bobdobbs> so I guess that that's a 'no'
<madman_> amd / nvidia / or intel vid card bob?
<bobdobbs> nvidia
<bobdobbs> there's a way to check the chipset, isn't there?
<madman_> yes hangon
<bobdobbs> I'll find that out...
<madman_> well this will be fun
<madman_> open a terminal
<bobdobbs> yes, it's nvidia
<madman_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<madman_> copy and paste that
<bobdobbs> yup. nvidia
<Smegzor> same problem.  nothing clickable.  I'm going to nuke / and /home.  install fresh and copy stuff from the backup.
<madman_> i'm all amd and intel here so ..   bowin out of this one
<madman_> if its anything like my wacked out HP intel/amd load of fun hell - i would purge your nvidia drivers..   dual monitor support is non existent while running amd even in 15.04 for me
<madman_> nvidia may be the same
<bobdobbs> that's too scary for me
<madman_> sucks
<madman_> intel works just fine
<bobdobbs> I think I'm gonna log out and go back to using gnome
<Smegzor> oh I actually installed 15.04.  Since I'm doing a clean install should I use 14.04 instead?
<madman_> bob do you game
<bobdobbs> If I mess something up then I won't be able to work tonight. or maybe this whole weekend
<madman_> do you use the nvidia card?
<bobdobbs> madman_: yeah.
<madman_> what kind of processor do you have..
<bobdobbs> well, pretty sure anyway.
<bobdobbs> madman_: video processor?
<bobdobbs> or main processer?
<madman_> main processor cpu
<bobdobbs> I know it's an intel i7
<bobdobbs> but don't know more then that
<madman_> and your running ubuntu 12.04?
<bobdobbs> (I got an i7 cos I sometimes use virtualsed computers)
<bobdobbs> yeah
<bobdobbs> is that a bad combo?
<madman_> old software new hardware
<madman_> strange not bad
<bobdobbs> yeah
<bobdobbs> oh, I know why I chose 12.04
<madman_> read my mind?  Why?
<bobdobbs> video issues with nvidia and dual screens when I tried to install 14.04
<bobdobbs> also, 12.04 is lts
<bobdobbs> I like having the horsepower. but I'm happy to waste some of it powering slightly older, more reliable software
<madman_> fair enough..  ubuntu's come along way..  lately u can jump from 14.04 to 14.10 to 15.04 with minimal problems..  clean install is the best .. but an i7 I would at least try 15.04
<bobdobbs> hmmm
<madman_> maybe up it to 15.10 when its stable for 16.04 LTS later
<bobdobbs> ok. I'll consider that the next time I have a week to spare on an update.
<bobdobbs> I didn't mean that to sound faceatious
<madman_> lol
<madman_> I know what you mean
<bobdobbs> but yeah. It takes me at least a weekend to do an update, and then the rest of the week to iron out the show-stopping wrinkles
<bobdobbs> this is my work computer as well as my personal. I use it for web programming.
<madman_> funny you mentioned that .. my main laptop *nebula to my right is compileing an android rom right now
<bobdobbs> so I need it for image editing as well as programming. I need it to "just work" once it's set up. And I need to have dual screens.
<bobdobbs> And alas, with 14.04 I could never get it useable.
<madman_> I have 5 computers and they are all synced aka clones of eachother.  one can go down and I loose nothing.  flash clone back over and i'm back up
<bobdobbs> So I just shook my fist at the kids on my lawn and fell back to 12.04
<madman_> hah bob
<bobdobbs> that sounds pretty robust
<konan>  ok
<madman_> time is money
<bobdobbs> k, I'm gonna log out on my desktop and go back to gnome... and hope that dual monitors is still working
 * bobdobbs crosses fingers
<madman_> ubuntu should have saved that *hit to home folder
<madman_> good luck bob
<bobdobbs> oh cool. dual mons. still working!
<bobdobbs> \o/
<madman_> sweet
<bobdobbs> madman_: I'm on a lappy now. recenty acquisition. i7 with 16Gb RAM. I installed 14.04 on it
<madman_> waiting for my poor *nebula to have a meltdown 4 hours compiling CM 12.1
<bobdobbs> I installed ubuntu on it with a tear in my eye, cos I knew it would make an excellent windows gaming machine
 * bobdobbs sobs quietly
<madman_> bob why man..  15.04...
<bobdobbs> I didn't know about 15.04!
<madman_> your making me cringe
<bobdobbs> you shoulda told me about 15.04 a week ago!
 * bobdobbs shakes fist at madman_ 
<bobdobbs> I wonder... is it possible to update straight from 14.04 to 15.04?
<madman_> love it .. guess what i'm typing on??  Probably 1 of a handfull doing this?
<madman_> acer c710 1.1ghz chromebook
<madman_> modified
<bobdobbs> hm
<tnkhanh> I just got 15.04
<madman_> 4 gigs of ram 500 gig hard drive.. ubuntu 15.04
<madman_> and its fast as hell
<Smegzor> i'm typing on my IBM Model M :p
<tnkhanh> fantastic desktop color
<Ben64> please keep the non-support chat out of this channel
<madman_> lmao Smegzor
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic is available to use
<madman_> ok Ben64
<tnkhanh> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Smegzor> downloading 14.04 mate.  I hope that was the right choice.
<tnkhanh> !food
<tnkhanh> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<madman_> LTS Smegzor good choice.
<bobdobbs> k, I'm gonna jump into #ubuntu-offtopic
<tnkhanh> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<madman_> same bobdobbs
<tnkhanh> what do you call the color of ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<m1zkov> hello
<blaaa> is it somehow possible to use a tpm for measured booting an UEFI server? I believe trusted-grub is only for BIOS
<m1zkov> Where can I obtain a wordlist for aircrack-ng that isn't too basic for functionality?
<m1zkov> without having to pay
<m1zkov> ?
<m1zkov> Greetings, mramm
<ac3takwas> Hello, I'm having an issue with my terminal.
<ac3takwas> When I open up the terminal, it automatically resizes itself; becoming really small; showing only one line of the terminal
<ac3takwas> I've tried tweaking the settings, but no change. Has anyone experienced this?
<[GUN]MadMan> try manualy clicking and draging bottom right corner down and to the right to expand it
<[GUN]MadMan> once you get it to a decent size and it stays .. close it and reopen terminal and see if it reopons correctly
<ac3takwas> [GUN]MadMan, that doesn't help I'm afraid
<[GUN]MadMan> what version of ubuntu and are you using unity?    are you using regular terminal, terminator, guake???
<ac3takwas> Even when I try resizing it, it goes back to a small size immediately
<ac3takwas> 15
<ac3takwas> gnome-terminal
<[GUN]MadMan> I have te same problem to ..  keep resizeing it till it sticks
<ac3takwas> Do i have to do this everytime?
<[GUN]MadMan> no
<ac3takwas> Is this an issue with Ubuntu version 15?
<[GUN]MadMan> its a weird glitch
<[GUN]MadMan> is it just when you open a new terminal
<[GUN]MadMan> or a link that opens a terminal window
<ac3takwas> Sometimes it works fine for me too. But it's really annoying when it does this.
<[GUN]MadMan> yep i know what you mean
<[GUN]MadMan> is it just a regular terminal?
<ac3takwas> When I open a new terminal either via Dash or Ctrl+Alt+T
<[GUN]MadMan> try installing terminator
<ac3takwas> how do you mean?
<[GUN]MadMan> sudo apt-get install terminator
<ac3takwas> Okay, I'll try that
<ac3takwas> Time to finally ditch gnome-terminal. I've always used this
<ac3takwas> How about Xterm?
<[GUN]MadMan> i never use xterm
<[GUN]MadMan> just guake and terminator
<ac3takwas> Does it have issues too?
<[GUN]MadMan> terminator has alot of features one i use the most is right click on the terminal window and split screen either horizontal or vertical
<[GUN]MadMan> works fine for me
<ac3takwas> Okay, thanksn.
<ac3takwas> I'll give it a shot
<[GUN]MadMan> good luck
<[GUN]MadMan> once you get terminator open right click the terminal window and look at the options ..  Very nice
<ac3takwas> okay
<ac3takwas> Is there a way to set the new terminal as my default?
<[GUN]MadMan> are you using gnome or unity
<ac3takwas> Unity
<[GUN]MadMan> 15.04?
<ac3takwas> [Installed! Good]
<ac3takwas> Uhmm.. yeah I guess
<[GUN]MadMan> may have to reboot for it to become default..
<ac3takwas> Okay, but what do I have to do?
<[GUN]MadMan> if not you can go to system settings keyboard shortcuts
<[GUN]MadMan> and add a short cut for ctrl+alt+t for terminator
<[GUN]MadMan> but it should replace the default terminal
<[GUN]MadMan> you may have to reboot
<ac3takwas> okay thanks
<ac3takwas> I play with it now.
<ac3takwas> Thanks again for your help
<[GUN]MadMan> np...
<blaaa> I have noticed some peculiar behavior of ubuntu with Marvell 9230 (88SE9230) SATA controllers: under heavy load messages 'failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED' start to appear and the connection is repeadetly reset and Buffer I/O errors and WRITE DMA EXT failures are logged
<minas114> Hi. How can I check if pm-powersave is active?
<bender|> Hello.
<lowtech486> hi
<bender|> I have this 'virtual keyboard' on my login screen, which is blocking my UI options. (The little option menu beside the login textboxes which lists window manager options). How do I disable the Virtual Keyboard during logon?
<lowtech486> spike your computer on the ground that should fix it.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | lowtech486
<ubottu> lowtech486: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bender|> lol
<cfhowlett> bender|, I THINK that's an ubuntu accessibility option.  go into your setttings and disable
<lowtech486> ok Tom Brady wont be playing this weekend
<[GUN]MadMan> system settings
<[GUN]MadMan> text entry
<[GUN]MadMan> uncheck show current input source
<[GUN]MadMan> for ubuntu unity
<[GUN]MadMan> or spike your computer.. . both work
<foffolirium> why can't i change brightness on screen?
<foffolirium> please help.
<foffolirium> any1?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, no details >>> no help
<foffolirium> c
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what info do u need, i
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: i'm new
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: alright, i can't change my brightness on my laptop. I see the bar on the top right, but nothing happens. Also when i unplugg my charger my computer freezes.
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, ubuntu version number?  make/model of computer?
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: belieave it's my graphic card
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: ubuntu 14.04 lts, packard bell
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what command 2 use to see specs?
<cfhowlett> lappy/desktop?  and what GPU
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: lappy, processor: inte core i5, graphic: geforce gt 520m/pcle/sse2, 64 bit os type
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<jolk> Hello. I've ubuntu 12.04. I want to format it and then upgrade it to latest version. How do i go about it?
<cfhowlett> jolk, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: packard bell model nr: P5WS0, yeah I went to additional drivers, and used the first, proprietary, tested
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: original was only open source, and my mouse acted crazy, started blinking and hiding
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, OK.  system>nvidia X server settings > choose Intel or Nvidia
<jolk> cfhowlett: what about formatting?
<foffolirium> jolk: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> jolk, then you should clean install 14.04
<Ben64> jolk: not necessary, but you can boot a 14.04 disc and do that
<jolk> I am confused
<jolk> cfhowlett: how to do clean install?
<cfhowlett> jolk, you can do an upgrade in place 12.04 > 14.04.  OR download the 14.04 .iso, make an ubuntu USB/DVD, boot said USB, and install 14.04.  format your target partitions.
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: didn't understand, all my options is nvidia binary driver, or legacy driver or both binary and legacy driver. Except one who is "using X.org X server"
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, nvidia prime stuff - apparently you don't have it.  no problem.
<jolk> cfhowlett: but if I do upgrade, formatting won't be done, right?
<jolk> i've taken backup of my stuff. All I want is fresh installation of 14.04 with no previous stuff
<cfhowlett> jolk, USB + format
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what?
<bender|> I couldn't find a 'Text Entry' menu under System Settings.
<bender|> And the weird fact is, the keyboard only appears at login, not while running the OS normally.
<bender|> *virtual keyboard
<user1234> Does Ubuntu have backdoors for government?
<cfhowlett> user1234, many people have looked.  none have been discovered.
<foffolirium> what torrent program is rekommended on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, the default will do. transmission IIRC
<peen> so I know this an ubuntu forum and its kind of related
<peen> but its also part windows
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: thank you!
<peen> I have a SAMBA share setup on an ubuntu server
<peen> i have 6 windows servers
<peen> all but 1 can access the share
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, happy2help!
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: how do i continue on my problem?
<peen> no users, public share on the network
<ivo34> hello I am running Ubuntu 14.04 64 bits but I want this 32 bits program so bad...  http://wiki.phoenixviewer.com/32-bit_firestorm_in_64-bit_ubuntu ...that I am about to install it... how will those 32 bits libraries affect my system?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, check your keyboard settings and make sure you've selected the correct model
<milk_base> hello noobs. is Ubuntu FOSS?
<bender|> hey milk_base!
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what? i really am just a beginner...
<ikonia> milk_base: please don't call people "noobs" especially when you're askiing very basic questions yourself
<cfhowlett> milk_base, noobs?   really?   such insults are unnecessary and demotivating.  check your attitude
<milk_base> ikonia: that was the joke, tard
<cfhowlett> tard?  seriously?
<foffolirium> alway some1 trying to start a flamewar, just ignore...
<milk_base> can we drop the american attitude pls. No wonder you're in wars all the time. So, is ubuntu FOSS?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, agreed.  /ignore list updated.
<peen> B-B-B-B-B-BANHAMMER
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: (Y)
<bender|> lol
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what did u mean by check my keyboard settings?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, your keyoboard settings and shortcuts.  make sure you've selected the appropriate layout.
<dohzer> Do USB IDs normally stay the same? I've got a device that seems to change IDs every time I connect it, which means sometimes the rules don't work. It's changing from, 09fb:6010 to 09fb:6810 occasionally.
<foffolirium> i did that when i installed ubuntu, every shortcut works just fine, exept the brightness shortcut
<jolk> cfhowlett: my filesystem type of USB is msdos. I am using that to make bootable usb. Is that ok?
<foffolirium> i did that when i installed ubuntu, every shortcut works just fine, exept the brightness shortcut
<cfhowlett> jolk, fat32
<jolk> cfhowlett: but then i need to use that usb as normal usb on my windows machine. I'll have to reformat it again then?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, ow.  OK, this issue officially exceeds my foundation.  sorry.  ask again.
<cumaxo> hello
<cfhowlett> jolk, no fat32 is windows readable
<jolk> so how to change this usb to fat32?
<cfhowlett> !USB | jolk,
<ubottu> jolk,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: it's crazy! cuz when I had ubuntu before on the same computer everything worked just fine
<cumaxo> My wifi applet in the panel ( MATE DE) is dissapear
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: crazy! Thank u, u are a hero!
<cumaxo> could someone help me to recovery pls?
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, last chance, reboot and use an old kernel.  guess perhaps a kernel update broke something.
<czwolf> Hello, I have a folder structure like this: Root (files a, b,c) - subfolderA (files o, p, q) - subfolderB (files x, y, z). I need a command to copy the structure of folders only, and not the files included. I would like such structure to be saved by cron regularly too.
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: yeah, but i flushed my system yesterday. so everything is new
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, !   "flushed"?   I'm afraid to ask but ... what?
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: Haha, sorry, reinstalled the system
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, ah.  this is a laptop right?
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: yeah, i always have the option 2 throw it out the window, it's not heavy, at least i got that going for me ;)
<cfhowlett> foffolirium, don't throw.  BUT ... your media keys also have an alternate, right ..
<cumaxo> could someone help me to recovery the network applet icon on my MATE desktop ?
<foffolirium> cfhowlett: what?
<cfhowlett> on my dell, I can switch key trigger by holding FN key.  try your keys again with FN
<czwolf> Saying that another way - how can I copy folders without including their content? I do not want the list of folders in a text file, but the folders.
<ad123> fdgfhgfh
<stef_> i have 128 ssd.. and i whant doul boot win7 and ubuntu..  how many gb need for ubuntu ?
<stef_> can you help me ?
<cumaxo> my network applet is dissapear ... ( MATE de) could someone help me pls to recovery?
<jolk> cfhowlett: when i right click usb drive, it shows filesystem MSDOS but using disk utitlity, it shows FAT32
<sudomarize> How can i prevent a process from opening? e.g. if i dont want gnome-control-panel to be able to be opened
<cfhowlett> jolk, let's assume DU is accurate
<jolk> haha okat cfhowlett
<jolk> i plan to use unetbootin to make bootable usb
<cumaxo> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<cumaxo> I have this issue... please , help me guys
<sudomarize> Not killing, but preventing it from running when someone tries to run it
<sudomarize> e.g. if you click on the files icon, the file manager process wont run
<sudomarize> anyone?
<DrGrov> Running Firefox 40.0 on 14.04. Is there any way to disable the HTML5 player completely in Firefox on ex. YouTube?
<Nebraskka> heya! any idea, where coredumps appearing after app crash? i'm developing own app on ubuntu server, set ulimin - c unlimited, having "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", but looks like apport somehow eating them? where are they?
<Nebraskka> typo: ulimit -c unlimited
<Jack67> Hi!
<not1but2> Hi2
<Nebraskka> nvm, i'll try some way described here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Core_dump
<Nebraskka> Heya, Jack67, not1but2
<not1but2> This is the easiest way to get banned ...
<not1but2> Suggest people to clear junk with sudo rm -rf /
<cfhowlett> not1but2, this is ubuntu suppport.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | not1but2 also. guidelines apply to all.  yes, even you.
<bazhang> not1but2, that does nothing except annoy
<ubottu> not1but2 also. guidelines apply to all.  yes, even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> not1but2, stay on topic here
<not1but2> Kk
<not1but2> Im just bored right now
<cfhowlett> not1but2, find a more entertaining channel somewhere else then.  thank you.
<bazhang> not1but2, then head to the offtopic chat room
<DrGrov> Anyone else experiencing playback issues on 14.04 with FF 40.0 on YouTube?
<devhack> blist
<qqz> How to copy the first two tracks of a data CD only?
<badbodh> DrGrov, firefox flash plugin is severely outdated. better use chromium+pepperflash if you want flash videos
<sevenofnine> who is in charge of android-tools-adb (4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu23)
<Taker_> Guys, I have a question. I have a system with Ubuntu 15.04 and after an update Grub don’t boot in the usual mode but only if the previous boot was not complete. Any advice how to fix that?
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: Either that or try the new HTML5 player
<sevenofnine> trusty/universe (archive.ubuntu.com)
<sevenofnine> android-tools-adb (4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu23)
<devhack> usually booting with the live disk and using boot-repair is the easiest thing
<sevenofnine> please this version of adb is old its 1.0.31
<sudomarize> How can i prevent a process from opening? e.g. if i dont want gnome-control-panel to be able to be opened
<Taker_> devhack: I’ll try. Thanks. :)
<devhack> np :)
<sudomarize> not pkill or anything, but actually preventing an unopened process from running
<Jackevansevo> sudomarize: is it in the autostart applications?
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: The issue is that I am not getting 1080p playback on videos which I know have 1080p or even 4K playback with the HTML 5 option
<mcphail> sevenofnine: I am sure that version will not be updated, beyond imprtant security fixes
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  you mean, a service?
<DrGrov> On another note, has anyone tested the offiicial Ubuntu NVIDIA Graphics Drivers PPA yet and can give some feedback?
<sevenofnine> I need adb 1.0.32 or newer to sideload updates to my nexus 5
<sevenofnine> mcphail
<mcphail> sevenofnine: a LTS release will not give you version updates
<DrGrov> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<sevenofnine> so you suggest I load ubuntu 15.04 in a VM to update my nexus 5?
<sevenofnine> seems like a waste of time
<sevenofnine> but sitting here talking about it is more of a waste
<mcphail> sevenofnine: you will have to (1) update your operating system, or (2) use a PPA or (3) install adb from another source. Only number (1) would be supported here
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/06/29/get-1080p-youtubes-html5-player-firefox-linux/
<sudomarize> Jackevansevo, MonkeyDust: not too sure. It's the 'wingpanel' process in pantheon, but i'm wondering more generally. For instance when i pkill -9 this process, it instantly returns
<sevenofnine> has development on 16.04 LTS started?
<mcphail> sevenofnine: no
<sudomarize> i'm wondering if theres a way i can block any process
<mcphail> sevenofnine: you could use 14.04, though
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  is that a game?
<MonkeyDust> !find pantheon
<ubottu> Package/file pantheon does not exist in vivid
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: I hope that it will give a better playback as well, it is stuttering on 720p with HTML5 and the specs I have should not cause that
<mcphail> !info android-tools-adb utopic
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu36 (utopic), package size 67 kB, installed size 241 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: And thanks for the link :)
<mcphail> !info android-tools-adb vivid
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu41 (vivid), package size 67 kB, installed size 241 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: No problem, the flash to html5 transition has been a pain for me aswell
<mcphail> sevenofnine: looks like similar versions, even in updated repos
<sevenofnine> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/android-tools/
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: I mean, running a Xeon E5-2620 here with 8GB of RAM and 1GB nVidia 620
<sevenofnine> 	android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu41_amd64.deb	03-Mar-2015 11:29 	53K
<Jackevansevo> sudomarize: iirc wingpanel is an integeral part of the pantheon desktop no?, what are you tryign to achieve?
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<mcphail> sevenofnine: the vivid version is only 1.0.31
<sevenofnine> mcphail: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/android-tools/
<sevenofnine> says march 3rd 2015
<Jackevansevo> sudomarize: I think you might need to check out https://launchpad.net/cerbere it's part of pantheon desktop and auto restarts applications when they are closed or crash. It's probably this process that is restarting wingpanel
<mcphail> sevenofnine: yes, but remember that is the date it was added for vivid, _not_ the date it was released by google
<sevenofnine> yes
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  i guess you're using elementary or so
<Jackevansevo> sudomarize: if you're on elementary I think there's an option to toggle what applications cerebre restarts instead of the system settings planel
<mcphail> sevenofnine: if you need a newer version, I think you are going to have to use the version in the android SDK from google
<sevenofnine> google has not updated to a newer version in Universe
<sudomarize> Jackevansevo, MonkeyDust: great ill check it out
<MonkeyDust> sudomarize  elementary is not supported here, type /j #elementary
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: That went good, changing the values at least. Just one as false, perhaps the mp4.enabled there was a hickup. It was true and should have been false
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: does 1080p show up on the YT html5 player now?
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: Perhaps a fresh restart of FF would be suitable? Yes, 1080p 60 fps also shows :)
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: Great :)
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: Should the playback be completely fluent on specs I have? Or could it still be choppy?
<Jackevansevo> DrGrov: There shouldn't be any issues, I'm able to get smooth video playback on pretty low grade hardware (over decent internet connection)
<mcphail> sevenofnine: you may wish to add your voice to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1459165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1459165 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "outdated, not working on newer devices" [Undecided,New]
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: Okay, I will just restart FF then and check it out
<sevenofnine> mcphail: thanks for the link
<sevenofnine> I clicked this affects me too
<mcphail> sevenofnine: good. Hope you get a response
<czwolf> Hello, can you help with syntax? Tried:  find "$sourceDir" -type d | sed -e "s?$sourceDir?$targetDir?" | xargs mkdir -p and got this: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"' and  unexpected end of file. http://pastebin.com/gAs0vM6u
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: But, now I am back on Flash :D
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: At least on this one, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI3pxPBYLfo Italian Football
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: But now, the other videos I have watched, football talk shows, are perfect playback without choppiness :)
<DrGrov> Jackevansevo: Thank you very much for the kind help! :)
<MonkeyDust> czwolf  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #bash
<czwolf> Thank you MonkeyDust, I will for sure connect there too. :)
<frapox> hi everyone
<frapox> is anyone using Print-to-file feature to print webpages with Firefox?
<cfhowlett> frapox, yes, but please avoid "does anyone" type questions.  state your specific issue
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<NymeriaFr> Hi guys, is someone able to help me ! I try to develop an application for ubuntu touch, it's run on desktop but impossible to lunch it into smartphone
<cfhowlett> !touch | NymeriaFr
<ubottu> NymeriaFr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: you will get better help in #ubuntu-app-devel
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: most people are around in that channel during European office hours
<frapox> thank you cfhowlett , so I need to print PDF files that have the correct date-stamp into them. In fact, when I print a webpage, the resulting PDF file always has the date of 1 jan 1970...
<cfhowlett> frapox, whoa!  let me test.  ubuntu 14.04, ffox 40, yes?
<frapox> I use Ubuntu 15.04 and FF 40.0
<NymeriaFr> mcphail, thank you for afice
<NymeriaFr> advice*
<NymeriaFr> that mean I have to wait monday ?
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: I can see if I can help you. Join #ubuntu-app-devel
<cfhowlett> frapox, never seen that error before but I did have to reset my bios clock after replacing my motherboard.  suggest you reboot and check your bios settins
<cfhowlett> *settings*
<frapox> I'll do it cfhowlett, then I'll post here again
<mcphail> frapox: I see the same error
<NymeriaFr> mcphail, thank you
<NymeriaFr> I'll come in 5min
<mission712> Hello, I have a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | mission712
<ubottu> mission712: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frapox> mcphail, thanks for you confirmation
<mission712> I installed kubuntu-full package via apt-get and now I want to remove it but sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-full gives me package not found error, how do I remove it?
<frapox> this is my current date-time http://pastebin.com/Ma5megQQ
<cfhowlett> mission712, try apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<mission712> I am not on ubuntu right now so I can't provide logs
<mission712> Will try hanks
<sudomarize>  what does killing X Server do?
<frapox> well, I checked the Uefi Bios and time and date are correctly set
<cfhowlett> frapox curious: open a terminal:   cal
<rory-> sudomarize: It will probably put you back at the login screen, or else you will have to switch to another TTY (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and log in, then start it again.
<frapox> cfhowlett, it prints correctly "15 aug"
<cfhowlett> frapox, date
<frapox> really strange
<frapox> cfhowlett, date is ok too...
<frapox> :\
<frapox> maybe a bug of libCairo?
<cfhowlett> frapox, strange an frustrating.  IDK what to tell you.
<user1234> Is Ubuntu based on Debian or Gentoo?
<frapox> sorry cfhowlett, what do you mean with IDK?
<cfhowlett> user1234 you did this last night: asking VERY basic questions.  wasn't funny then.  ain't funny now.
<DarkMat> Debian user1234
<cfhowlett> frapox, I don't know
<frapox> cfhowlett, in the italian channel they suggested me a guide to follow...  where it's written to do: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sudomarize> rory: would that just be 'sudo restart gdm' if im using gnome?
<cfhowlett> frapox, decent suggestion.   go for it.
<HewloThere> Hi. If I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10, does the Ubuntu installer already have GRUB built in? Also, will I still need to back up my Windows SSD if I want to install it on another drive?
<DarkMat> What should I use for L2TP/Ipsec with PreSharedKey? Works with android and Windows but cannot connect with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> HewloThere, ubuntu comes with grub.  and you should only backup stuff you don't want to lose.
<HewloThere> Okay, thanks. Will the installer touch my SSD if I choose another drive?
<cfhowlett> HewloThere, be careful where you point your bootloader (grub) location target
<HewloThere> Okay. What do you mean by that?
<bekks> HewloThere: It will touch your SSD, since apparently thats your boot drive, and Ubuntu needs to install GRUB onto the MBR of the boot drive.
<HewloThere> Oh, okay.
<frapox> cfhowlett, I've gone for it, but it's the same
<frapox> after all I guess it's something related to Cairo...
<cfhowlett> frapox, ONLY on pdf's, right?  I wonder if it could be a pdf reader or printer setting
<cfhowlett> or a ffox setting
<cfhowlett> frapox, actually here's a test: install a different browser and print a .pdf.
<rory> sudomarize: it might be lightdm. use the command "service --status-all" to see all running services.
<rory> sudomarize: and then it would be "sudo service lightdm start"
<frapox> I also tried to print a PDF inside Evince (from another PDF lol) and the result is the same! For this reason I think it's not a problem of FF cfhowlett
<rory> sudomarize: same command whatever the service is called.
<sudomarize> rory: yeah realized that after looking in /etc/init.d, thanks for pointing that out
<cfhowlett> frapox, no you confirmed it's not a ffox issue.
<sudomarize> rory: is there a difference between a service and a process, or are they effectively the same thing?
<pc-moon_> hello
<cfhowlett> frapox, it works fine on my system fwiw.  then again, I have installed on printers  ...
<pc-moon_> i made class HREmpsController extends Controller but i cant reach the url of this app : 192.168.8.105/yiigsdentallab/web/index.php?r=HREmps
<pc-moon_> can anyone tell my why HREmpsController not connected in url index.php?r=HREmps
<MonkeyDust> pc-moon_  in what coding language?
<pc-moon_> php yii
<rory> sudomarize: a service often runs processes. A service is something the init system uses to manage the running of daemon-like processes
<rory> sudomarize: so, it'll control starting, stopping, restarting, and maybe how they log and stuff
<MonkeyDust> pc-moon_  type /j ##php   <-- double #
<pc-moon_> ok well thank you
<rory> sudomarize: you can look at (for example) the way the ufw firewall service is run in /etc/init/ufw.conf
<sudomarize> rory: great explanation, thanks. Guess i'll need to learn shell scripting if i want to understand Linux better
<zamaliphe> please help
<cfhowlett> frapox, OK, this seems promising.  cups-pdf is the manages our .pdf print process.  I'm looking for a reconfigure or set up option
<cfhowlett> !help | zamaliphe
<ubottu> zamaliphe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rory> sudomarize: init scripts aren't shell scripting
<zamaliphe> glxinfo | grep OpenGL | grep renderer
<zamaliphe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<rory> sudomarize: but yes, having a working understanding of bash is very helpful indeed
<sudomarize> rory: are they a DSL?
<zamaliphe> after 2 days of trying to install nvidia i still faile
<zamaliphe> i have laptop with 2 grafics cards on it intel and nvidia
<zamaliphe> i need to run nvidia as default
<zamaliphe> that is all
<TJ-> zamaliphe: what is the make and model of laptop?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | zamaliphe
<ubottu> zamaliphe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zamaliphe> lenovo z570
<rory> sudomarize: Well some of the scripts in init.d are bash scripts I guess. But the /etc/init/*.conf are only understandable by the init system
<TJ-> zamaliphe: It sounds like you have a hybrid system with Optimus graphics... Intel for low-power and Nvidia for high-power. If the system is using a MUX-less design it is possible nvidia-prime won't work with it on Linux
<zamaliphe> TJ-:  MUX-less design ?
<TJ-> zamaliphe: As I said it depends on the mkae/model... originally these hybrid GPU designs used a MUX (Multiplex) switch to transfer the LVDS/HDMI/VGA outputs between the 2 GPUs ... to further save costs the manufacturers came up with the MUX-less design which has no such switch. The low-power GPU drives the outputs all the time, but when the high-power GPU is in operation it is used to do frame rendering into the low-power GPU's frame buffers
<TJ-> zamaliphe: whether that has anything to do with the Z570 I don't know, but it is worth being aware of since it can complicate the process of getting working GPU drivers
<TJ-> zamaliphe: searches on the web seem to indicate the Z570 should work OK with the nvidia + nvidia-prime drivers, although it might depend on how recent they are - which release of Ubuntu is it ?
<ioria> TJ-  disable intel in bios, or try bumblebee ?
<zamaliphe> http://pastebin.com/P7KkYbmT  i think i know why now but i dont know how to fix it
<zamaliphe> when ever i start my pc gpu-manger know that i have nvidia enabled but yet still selecting mesa driver
<zamaliphe> can any one help with this
<TJ-> zamaliphe: what kernel version is running? "/lib/modules/4.1.0-040100rc2-generic': No such file or directory" suggests you're using a mainline test build but the modules directory is missing
<TJ-> zamaliphe: this seems to confirm it: "Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/driver"
<Simooon> Hey, I just installed 14.04 on an old computer, and when I start it up, it only loads X but not unity, any ideas?!
<pandeiro`> bluetooth should be enabled on ubuntu/xubuntu out of the box, right?
<pandeiro`> it seems like a recent update (xubuntu 14.04) left me unable to connect
<MonkeyDust> Simooon  if it's an old computer, unity may be too 'heavy' ... ctrl-alt-f1 and install lxde or so
<pandeiro`> when i try to open the bluetooth manager, a warning box pops up and says Bluetooth must be enabled, and then gives me a Cancel button and an Enable Bluetooth button
<pandeiro`> clicking the latter allows the manager to open, but doesn't seem to actually enable it
<Simooon> MonkeyDust, sure, but it should still run, but slugish right?!
<pandeiro`> because i don't see the any bluetooth devices nearby
<pandeiro`> anyone know how i can debug this?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: have you accidentally disabled it with the RFKILL switch? "rfkill list"
<pandeiro`> TJ-: thanks, nope, not listed there
<pandeiro`> i think i even went an manually added unblock to /etc/rfkill or something like that
<TJ-> pandeiro`: you mean no BT device is listed?
<pandeiro`> based on earlier googling
<pandeiro`> TJ-: no bluetooth device is listed
<TJ-> pandeiro`: any "hci*" device?
<Simooon> MonkeyDust, also, it seems to start, if I wait for the computer to lock the screen and then come back, so it CAN run, it just does not star up with the computer
<pandeiro`> TJ-: no
<pandeiro`> TJ-: phy0 and asus-wlan
<TJ-> pandeiro`: if it doesn't show up there then there's likely a hardware issue... is the BT device USB? check "lsusb" and "lspci -nn" for signs of the hardware
<Simooon> going to go have an other look (in a different room), if anyone has any ideas, please ping or PM me thanks :-)
<pandeiro`> TJ-: not usb no, i don't think... i'll try lspci
<TJ-> pandeiro`: does your laptop model allow selectively disabling WLAN and BT devices separately?
<pandeiro`> TJ-: i don't see anything bluetooth related in lsusb and pspci output o.0
<pandeiro`> TJ-: i don't know if my laptop allows that -- do you mean does it have a hardware key for enabling/disabling bluetooth?
<Simooon> meh, too much hassle, I think I'll try ubuntu mate
<TJ-> pandeiro`: I'd check the firmware/BIOS setup to be absolutely sure the BT hardware isn't disabled there first. Then resume with analysing why the OS isn't seeing the BT hardware.
<pandeiro`> TJ-: ok, i will give that a try. thanks for your help
<TJ-> pandeiro`: some laptops allow the hardware for each device to be selectively disabled
<pandeiro`> that may be the case
<ioria> Simooon, did you select download updates during installation process ?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: best to be sure it is enabled there before wasting time hunting it in the OS
<pandeiro`> i'm also starting to wonder if the laptop is bluetooth enabled
<pandeiro`> i mean, if it has the capability
<TJ-> pandeiro`: you mean you've never had it working? I thought your comments meant it had
<pandeiro`> all recent laptops should have bluetooth, right?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: No. depends on the model
<pandeiro`> TJ-: i think i did, but i am starting to question my own memory
<Simooon> ioria, yes, was not connected to the internet, but ran the update and upgrade command in an other tty after instalation, and restarted several times, with no success
<TJ-> pandeiro`: well... if you have a BT mouse/keyboard and they worked... !
<pandeiro`> i can find a spec sheet for this model and check
<pandeiro`> TJ-: it is a speaker actually that i want to use
<pandeiro`> and i think i had it working at some point already...
<pandeiro`> i'm gonna log off and try to see if the BIOS has any info
<ioria> Simooon, autologin ?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: We've had many users with a laptop they thought had BT due to the marketing blurb, find out in fact there is no BT device in their specific model
<Simooon> no
<pandeiro`> TJ-: ouch, i really hope that isn't the case :) ... brb
<Simooon> ioria, no, manual login, and that part works just fine
<ioria> Simooon, usuall y it takes a while only on my system ... but not after a locking screen  ... :(
<ioria> *also
<Simooon> ioria, tried waiting for a long time, and it does load after the screen has been locked, but that makes no sense to wait for that every time
<Simooon> ioria, though I guess it proves that it does work to some extend
<ioria> Simooon, sure... maybe a compiz problem..
<Simooon> ioria, but I will try mate and see if that is up for the task instead, unity seems to be too heavy for the old computer anyway
<Simooon> ioria, but thanks for the suggestions :-)
<ioria> Simooon, which is ?
<Simooon> ioria, it is a fork of gnome 2
<ioria> Simooon, no... your pc ?
<Simooon> ioria, ahh okay :-P not really sure, it is fairly old, some stock HP machine
<ioria> Simooon, dpkg -l  compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<DarkMat> What should I use for L2TP/Ipsec with PreSharedKey? Works with android and Windows but cannot connect with Ubuntu
<Guest4104> hello
<Simooon> ioria, it is a AMD Athlon 3400+ will go check out the rest in a moment
<pandeiro`> TJ-: lol well nothing in BIOS and no mention of bluetooth in the laptop specs :-/
<TJ-> pandeiro`: that would explain it :)
<pandeiro`> how do you make a netbook w/o bluetooth these days... baffling
<pandeiro`> do bluetooth usb adapters exist? guess that's my next buy if so
<ioria> Simooon, you can try /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p     to test ?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: their may be space inside for a BT device... what is the make/model of laptop?
<TJ-> s/their/there/
<pandeiro`> TJ-: asus f102b
<Simooon> ioria, I think I will try installing mate first, since unity is probably going to be bad, even if I make it work as it should, I will get back, if I experience the same issues :-)
<TJ-> pandeiro`: see http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Asus-F102BA-DF047H-Netbook.108428.0.html  and the paragraph headed "Communication" !!
<ioria> Simooon, you could runthis to be sure :  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Simooon> ioria, okay, will do that first then :-)
<pandeiro`> TJ-: wow.
<ioria> Simooon,  it's a command to test if you can run unity or not
<pandeiro`> ah, i still have windows on this computer!
<pandeiro`> i'll head there and report back
<kevininspain> Hi I am using a windows phone a Lumia 640 XL and am trying to import images, all I get is this error: Unable to access “Windows8_OS”  any ideas ?
<zamaliphe> TJ-: thanks so  much for your help
<TJ-> zamaliphe: did you fix it?
<zamaliphe> TJ-: i'm trying to fix this now
<Simooon> ioria, it says "Error: unable to open display" I guess that means the computer failed the test
<jokowi_an_asshol> Kevininspain - this is #ubuntu
 * zamaliphe rebooting
<kevininspain> jokowi_an_asshol, yeah that's why I am here
<Limberian> kevininspain, Check the phone screen if it says something like open usb storage thing.
<kevininspain> ubuntu can't find the windows phone ?
<Limberian> kevininspain, or a question like trust this computer?
<xboner> lol windows phone
<kevininspain> Limberian, OK will have a look
<Limberian> kevininspain, If there is not an option like that search google. -- If not, use dropbox or something to import.
<ioria> Simooon,  if i may, consider also Xubuntu or Lubuntu ... light and speedy
<Simooon> ioria, sure, I have used Xubuntu myself for some time, don't really like LXDE, but the linux action show had a lot of praise for ubuntu mate, so I will give that a try first, otherwise I think I will go for xubuntu
<kevininspain> Limberian, Seems I will have to as it's coming up with this Unable to mount Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual SIM (RM 1065
<kevininspain> Limberian, Thanks for answering anyway
<modulo123> Hi, I am trying to make a bootable USB drive with the latest Ubuntu x86 on Asus T100-type computer with UEFI. I used rufus and disabled secure boot and I chose the USB drive as the first priority UEFI. It only boots to the windows bootloader and if I try to override this in UEFI the screen just flickers and goes back to UEFI. Any suggestions?
<minas114> Hi. My bluetooth is not working. The bluetooth indicator shows that it is enabled and visible, but I cannot discover other bluetooth devices and I can't be discovered by other bluetooth devices. My driver is Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0a5c:21d7 Broadcom Corp. BCM43142 Bluetooth 4.0. I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 x64.
<TJ-> minas114: what does "rfkill list" report?
<minas114> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/mA92dVXC
<TJ-> minas114: that's good. next thing to do is use the terminal to monitor the syslog whilst trying to do device discovery, it may reveal something: "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<minas114> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/nGZ8eTGh
<minas114> TJ-, Before that, I executed sudo bluetoothd restart (found it on some forums, but no luck)
<TJ-> minas114: has the bluetooth device ever connected with other devices?
<minas114> TJ-, Nope.
<minas114> TJ-, I just read somewhere that it needs to be enabled in Windows first.
<minas114> TJ-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<minas114> TJ-, "For Dell laptops install the latest drivers from Dell's website in Windows in order for the bluetooth module to work in Linux. "
<minas114> Mine is dell.
<TJ-> minas114: yes, that is sometimes the case that the Windows driver does weird things to enable the device fully.
<minas114> TJ-, Ok, so I should log into windows and make it work from there first,right?
<TJ-> minas114: Yes... go into Windows and test bluetooth as it is now... if it works, you know it ought to work in Linux. If it needs additional Windows drivers loading, then try that, but make sure BT works in Windows before trying Linux
<pandeiro`> TJ-: yeah, no bluetooth in windows either so i guess we've discovered the problem...
<teegee> Hi
<TJ-> pandeiro`: I may have a solution for you.
<minas114> TJ-, I will, thanks
<pandeiro`> TJ-: what's that?
<TJ-> pandeiro`: I finally found some hi-res photos of the F102b (aka X102ba) opened up, from another Linux user. It has a mini-pci-e slot for the wifi module. You could replace that with a combined WiFi/BT module and an additional BT antenna in the case.
<John70> hi
<TJ-> pandeiro`: see https://unofficialx102.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/p10309371.jpg
<TJ-> pandeiro`:  from the page https://unofficialx102.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/x102ba-unboxing-and-disassembly/
<teegee> my sshd is getting hammered with invalid user attempts from this guy: 123.141.154.138. Apparently lives in seoul
<teegee> any suggestions for tools that deal with that kind of stuff? add temp firewall rules etc?
<pandeiro`> TJ-: thanks, bookmarking this so i can look into it later
<TJ-> teegee: maybe a firewall rule will quieten things down: "sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -s 123.141.154.138 -j DROP"
<jokowi_an_asshol> Fail2ban
<dia> looks like a hijacked shite
<dia> site*
<teegee> TJ: that'll solve it for tonight, yes. But looking through my auth.log I'm getting loads of those from all over the place. Must be on some sort of list :/
<pandeiro`> teegee: how did you discover it?
<Guest12205> Ubuntu BR chat?
<TJ-> teegee: block all port 22 access then, and use a VPN yourself and only allow SSH within the VPN
<jokowi_an_asshol> Install fail2ban
<dia> Actually teegee... if possible, just change the port sshd is hosted on
<teegee> I was cleaning out my iptables and had logging on verbose. noticed the connects in the log
<teegee> My first idea was to add those two lines to the end of my sshd_config:
<teegee> three..
<teegee> PasswordAuthentication no
<teegee> Match Address 192.168.1.0/24 User <me>
<teegee> PasswordAuthentication yes
<dia> 22 and 2222 usually get slammed
<teegee> but I never got "No supported authentication methods available" in the log for the external attempts
<teegee> can anyone see what's wrong with that?
<TJ-> sshd should never be publicly exposed - even on a non-standard port. It's still discoverable. If the port is exposed it is susceptible to DoS attack. Obfuscation is not security.
<teegee> hm
<Orpheon> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu 15.04 on an older computer fresh from a livecd. When booting, the computer first goes through the standard bios screen, then the screen goes black, notifies that it is not receiving any signal and the computer restarts. Then the bios screen re-appears. What should I do?
<dia> TJ-, the idea isn't to stop against a 'smart' attack, but from automated bots
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  where did you get the .iso?
<teegee> TJ left
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: The ubuntu home page, 64-bit desktop version.
<zykotick9> dia: you may want to look into the fail2ban package...
<Discordian93> could someone help me with a small problem with my keyboard? I've been googling for a while, but I can't find anything, probably I don't know the exact terminology I need to get the results I need. The keyboard bindings in the text entry menu say that the greater than and less than symbols are bound to the z and x keys, but I cannot find which other key I need to press in order to use them
<minas114> TJ-, I disabled bluetooth on Windows and now it works on ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  'an older pc' ... is it 64bit capable? from the live cd, open a terminal and type   sudo dmidecode --type 4 ... what's the very last line?
<teegee> zykotick9: last updated a year ago
<teegee> but that's the sort of stuff I was looking for
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: will try, will take a while
<dia> zykotick9, yea looks nice.
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  ctrl-alt-t ... sudo  dmidecode --type 4
<AEL-H> Hello all, I have set up an ubuntu server 14.04 and I am currently hosting a game server off of that, I want to be able to make a user to allow my friends to ssh in and access the server files but nothing else, can anyone provide some guidance?
<HewlpThere> Hi. I'm trying to dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu 15.04 and I'm having trouble selecting root partition. How do I do this?
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: dmidecode: unrecognized option '--4'
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  --type 4
<Orpheon> oh, sorry
<xboner> hewlpthere : partiton the drive, and make the new partion ntfs
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12087863/
<xboner> or if ur in windows tryin to install ubuntu, partiton it and leave it empty, and ubuntu will set up the unpartitioned space
<_SLM_> When I type the '-key twice, I get ´. Can I change this to be '? Now I have to type '+space. The devil is in the details, and I would love it if this would work since I use ' all the time but ´ never
<HewlpThere> Its a a second HDD
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: I don't see anything I recognize as pointing to 32-bit or 64-bit; where would one see that?
<xboner> so wipe the drive out, and install it
<xboner>  " / " is the root
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  'part number' is not the last line, look more below
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: it is
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  on your screen, not in the pastebin
<_SLM_> Yeah, this is my big complaint with Ubuntu right now. Which is a big compliment to Ubuntu from a Ubuntu newbie :) Still, would love an answer
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12087886/ with the two
<_SLM_> Ubuntu really kicks ass :)
<Orpheon> *two lines after and before
<HewlpThere> xboner: I can't see NTFS as an option?
<xboner> if you are in the ubuntu installer, it wont be
<xboner> it will be ext3 or ext4
<HewlpThere> Ok
<xboner> your root will be ur secondary drive
<xboner> just select ur second disk
<xboner> make sure u dont overwrite your current disk, disk0 sometimes disk1
<kulelu88> Hello. How do I log the output of the console to a file? I would like to install a docker image and I'd like to log the console output to a file like file.txt
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust: Using lscpu, "CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit", seems to support 64bit
<zykotick9> kulelu88: you might want to check out the "script" command
<teegee> looking at sshguard
<DexterF> hi
<kulelu88> zykotick9: can I not use something like --log file.txt ?
<Orpheon> kulelu88: (command) (lessthan character which I can't type here) (file)
<xboner> kulelu88 : command | tee ~/outputfile.txt
<Orpheon> command > file.txt
<kulelu88> let me try that, thanks zykotick9 Orpheon xboner
<modulo123> Hi, I am trying to make a bootable USB drive with the latest Ubuntu x86 on Asus T100-type computer with UEFI. I used rufus and disabled secure boot and I chose the USB drive as the first priority UEFI. It only boots to the windows bootloader and if I try to override this in UEFI the screen just flickers and goes back to UEFI. Any suggestions?
<DexterF> are there alternatives to grub2 that allow me to boot from an md raid?
<Orpheon> alternatively, if you want errors too, IIRC you can do command &> file.txt
<aeden__D> Does anyone know of a free Usenet provider that supports SSL?
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  good find
<xboner> cmd > output.txt
<xboner> works as well
<daftykins> AEL-H: i think giving SSH access is overkill, why not just install a web server, zip up the files and host them? or do you want them to edit game server configs directly?
<Orpheon> is there maybe any place I can check for logs of booting?
<xboner> "/var/logs"
<daftykins> Orpheon: dmesg is one
<Orpheon> daftykins: if I run dmesg on livecd, does it give me the livecd boot log or the log of the pc earlier?
<xboner> it gives livecd logs
<daftykins> Orpheon: live session, you could've done with mentioning that part ;)
<Orpheon> daftykins: ah, alright. Well, let me rephrase: Is there any way to check what happened during the (unsuccessful) boot of the main partition while on livecd?
<Orpheon> it didn't even get to grub menu
<daftykins> yep mount the disk and read /var/log
<dia> AEL-H, you'll want to setup a ftp
<daftykins> dia: nope that's terrible advice too
<daftykins> standard unencrypted FTP is way too old school.
<Orpheon> daftykins: any idea which of these logs?$
<dia> lol i just said ftp
<dia> doesn't mean non encrypted
<daftykins> dia: regardless, antiquated rubbish. and yes ftps would've been ;)
<zykotick9> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<daftykins> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<daftykins> hmm wrong thing
<xboner> ftp will never die
<xboner> lol
<dia> lol is sftp bad advice too?
<daftykins> that's what the user asked for originally.
<teegee> alright, sshguard all set up. now if only the bad guy wouldn't have stopped trying :/
<xboner> i just setup ssh on a different port
<xboner> enforce fingerprints
<xboner> and enable ssh access to only certain users
<teegee> xboner: did you see what I said above about my sshd_config?
<daftykins> yip +1 to non-standard port.
<xboner> yea basically exactly what i do
<teegee> I thought turning off PasswordAuthentication would be a good idea but I don't understand why it doesn't show up in the log
<KingaKowalski> lol
<omer> hi
<KingaKowalski> Hi All
<aeden__D> Does anyone here use a Usenet service? looking for a free server that offers SSL
<KingaKowalski> I'm Crossdress from Poland
<daftykins> aeden__D: inappropriate topic
<xboner> goodluck finding that as well
<xboner> you will have shit retention / group count
<aeden__D> daftykins, I dont see how since I'm trying to setup with Thunderbird on Ubuntu??
<daftykins> !language | xboner and not for the first time
<ubottu> xboner and not for the first time: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> aeden__D: fighting it is the first confirmation of drama
<daftykins> just accept it and look elsewhere
<teegee> zykotick9, dia: thanks for the inspiration
<teegee> i'm off
<_SLM_> When I type the '-key twice, I get ´. Can I change this to be '? Now I have to type '+space. The devil is in the details, and I would love it if this would work since I use ' all the time but ´ never
<daftykins> _SLM_: what region keyboard is this?
<_SLM_> My keyboard is currently 'US with dead keys', since I need support for ö, á, etc
<xboner> just change the keyboard bindings ?
<OerHeks> _SLM_, type: alt-gr + '
<_SLM_> I am used to something for years, thats why I would prefer to use my old way
<_SLM_> alt-gr+' is not logical in my brain
<aeden__D> daftykins, wow, ok. I guess you dont know the answer then. Just looking for help on this friendly and overly eager to help Ubuntu channel <sarcasm>
<daftykins> aeden__D: believe all you like :) btw it's newsgroups that'd be in thunderbird
<_SLM_> OerHeks, doesnt work, alt-gr opens the ubuntu eye search-bar
<aeden__D> daftykins, I've got that setup... Just looking for alternatives to paid servers that offer extra security via encryption. Nothing malicious
<aeden__D> daftykins, if you believe this to be offtopic then perhaps you could point me in the right direction
<daftykins> aeden__D: such a thing isn't allowed on the entire network afaiui
<daftykins> knock yourself out with the "alis" bot for finding channels though.
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<_SLM_> nvm, wrong alt, alt-gr works, but thats a workaround
<daftykins> sounds like the proper way to me :)
<charlesdub> good day, all.  I have an issue with mysql-server-5.6 on 15.04.  getting this in the error log: ERROR: 1062  Duplicate entry 'innodb' for key 'PRIMARY'
<charlesdub> I've even purged and removed all mysql packages and directories.
<daftykins> are you trying to import a backup?
<telboon> is there a way to delete all unused config files? (ie the programs I've removed)
<aeden__D> daftykins, freenode offers mask for nicks and at one time a tor service, not to mention SSL and SASL I dont see how posing a question regarding secure transmission on Usenet server is risqué
<charlesdub> draftykins: I'm not even to that point.  this is after mysqld fails to start with apt-get and I try apt-get again
<daftykins> aeden__D: stop messaging me now please.
<MonkeyDust> telboon  try this   sudo apt install aptitude; sudo aptitude purge ~c    <-- yes, that's a tilde
<daftykins> oh just startup? ok no idea
<aeden__D> daftykins, out of your league I assume. Ill respect your request.
<telboon> MonkeyDust: thanks! will try it out!
<daftykins> aeden__D: i know that you're attempting to use insults as a way for me to help you, but it's not going to happen. so bye bye
<dia> lolwhat
<aeden__D> daftykins, that was not an insult, friend. Just an observation.
<daftykins> we really do get the strange ones on at the weekend :)
<aeden__D> charlesdub, have ran mysqlcheck ?
<aeden__D> charlesdub, The duplicate key entry happens when you reach the upper limit of the auto increment field
<charlesdub> aeden: mysqld isn't properly configured, much less running
<charlesdub> I tried mysqlcheck but there's nothing to connec to
<charlesdub> I found a question on stackoverflow regarding my exact situation (DigitalOcean instance).  the answer seems to be that mysqld needs 1GB of RAM to start
<pratikkamat> hey
<pratikkamat> is anyone there
<charlesdub> fixed! added swap to the DO instance
<AEL-H> how do I give a user permission to make their own directories and nothing else?
<tgm4883> AEL-H: I don't know if you can. Usually giving them access to create directories would also give them the ability to create and write to files (and delete both)
<MonkeyDust> AEL-H  simply don't give him root permission
<trbss> Got a faulty lid switch on zareason ultralap 440.  Trying to get ubuntu 15.04 to ignore the switch to no avail.  Tried changing logind.conf and UPower.conf didn't seem to help at all.  http://pastebin.com/pv5mG5jj  Anyone have any idea?   My google-fu is not strong in finding a working solution.
<AEL-H> I am having troubles making a new user with a home directory
<AEL-H> I have given the command : useradd -d test
<AEL-H> will this not make their homedirectory /home/test?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<AEL-H> That is not what happened and I am confused why
<tgm4883> AEL-H: because it should be "useradd -d /home/test test"
<AEL-H> I will doublecheck but I think I tried that too
<tgm4883> AEL-H: home directories don't have to be in /home
<tgm4883> AEL-H: oh, you also need -m
<AEL-H> useradd -d -m /home/test test , should work?
<tgm4883> AEL-H: -d just says where the home directory should be. -m tells useradd to create it
<MonkeyDust> yes, i guess it's -m that creates a folder in home
<tgm4883> AEL-H: yes
<tgm4883> AEL-H: man useradd
<gh0st2k> AEL-H, Probably have to be "useradd -m -d /home/test test" since the path to the home folder is a parameter for -d
<gartral> hey all, I have a newly build system here that's exhibiting some really strange behavior.. and it has me worried... the max temp for my CPU, which should be the shutdown temp, is 74c... my cpu just did 10 minutes at 80c with cpuburn, what's the possibility that the modules loaded for temp sensors are wrong/miscalibrated?
<d0lph1n98> hi guys, any guide how to build a kernelspace driver for linux based os?
<AEL-H> Thanks, this appears to have worked
<tonyaldo> is there anything I can do to free my machine from locking up under heavy HD use?
<tgm4883> AEL-H: gh0st2k is correct
<MonkeyDust> d0lph1n98  how is your question ubuntu related?
<d0lph1n98> perhaps anyone have some experience on building driver for ubuntu?
<vooze> Is it possible to change unity launcher icon size from terminal?
<gh0st2k> tonyaldo, Buy an SSD? :)
<OerHeks> vooze, why the hard way, systemsettings > appearance has the setting for that
<tonyaldo> gh0st2k, i know :( this laptop is a huge pain to replace parts on you literally have to pry off the keyboard and unscrew about 15 screws
<vooze> OerHeks: I know, but my external monitor uses 48, and my laptop uses 38, so I want a quick way to change it, like writing an alias in .bashrc
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm looking for a way to restore nautilus windows upon reboot (like how microsoft windows does). Apparently there used to be a 'gnome-session-properties' which did the trick but this was removed in 'gnome 3.12' - I can not find anything in gnome-tweak-tool either.
<MonkeyDust> vooze  use dconf-editor to find the entry, then use that entry in a terminal
<vooze> MonkeyDust: I cant find it, if so, its not possible?
<OerHeks> vooze, it can be done, http://askubuntu.com/questions/519678/unity-14-04-set-launcher-icon-size-via-command-line
<vooze> OerHeks: ah there it is, thank you :)
<r00ter> anybody here ?
<vooze> r00ter: no.
<r00ter> how can i mount fat filesystem with dislocker
<d0lph1n98> ok guys, my next questions that probably related to ubuntu is where can i get the source code for the driver for example ralink
<daftykins> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<OerHeks> ubuntu and disklocker ...
<daftykins> r00ter: what's up with just mounting them directly?
<OerHeks> r000t, you mean bitlocker?
<dia> d0lph1n98, proably in the kernel source
<d0lph1n98> dia: what do you means by kernel source?
<dia> d0lph1n98, https://www.kernel.org/
<d0lph1n98> hah! i got it. Thanks a lot dia.
<dia> yup
<Nokaji> anyone tried these hand-held remote controls for PCs? - for emails, web browsers, music players etc - any recommendations on best remote controllers?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | Nokaji
<ubottu> Nokaji: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Nokaji> Thanks cfhowlett. It's also a LIRC thing and I've seen (somewhere) LIRC compatible devices however non LIRC can be just as good or better, apparently
<Knight80> Do you have any idea why I get this message from a python script when I press a button on my tablet to control Ardour?
<Knight80> Exception TypeError: "'NoneType' object is not callable" in 'liblo._callback'
<cfhowlett> Knight80, python questions?  #python channel
<Knight80> cfhowlett Thank you, but I don't have my nickname registered, so I can't send any text to the channel...
<daftykins> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Knight80> Thank you very much
<cobbio> Ubuntu gets unresponsive when I run Spotify and Google Chrome with 8-10 tabs on my thinkpad X220 with 4gbs of ram. Ram usage is around 70%. is this chrome's fault?
<OerHeks> depends what is in those tabs, cobbio
<Jackevansevo> cobbio: I have the exact same laptop with Xubuntu and everything runs fine, check the system monitor (chrome extensions might be the issue)
<cobbio> OerHeks, nothing heavy on resource like ebay pages and reddit etc.
<cobbio> Jackevansevo, This problem still remains with Xfce as well.
<cobbio> Wondering if I should get more rams
<cfhowlett> cobbio, max out the ram.  more ram is never a bad idea.
<Jackevansevo> cobbio: well I've got 8gb on my machine but It shouldn't be making that much of a noticeable difference
<snowkidind> ok i am having issues getting rails to work on apache (passenger) with ubuntu on a production server (not really its my dev server, but it is serving webpages)
<snowkidind> i am pretty sure it has to do with the virtual hosts config
<MonkeyDust> snowkidind  there's also #ubuntu-server
<snowkidind> you think id be better off there?
<snowkidind> sounds cool 428 ppl
<amoka_s> hi everyone
<r00ter> hiii
<Idiot_> What the... Idiot is already in use?
<Nokaji> I am playing an old worlde game (in the ubuntu repositories) called Beneath A Steel Sky. Problem with it is a 320*240 resolution. ubuntu forums claims {Alt + Enter = make game fullscreen} works but no joy here.
<Idiot_> Are people who are switching from {anything-but-Ubuntu} to Ubuntu at the moment accepted?
<cfhowlett> Idiot_, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat.  this channel is for technical support.
<Nokaji> don't see why not, they have a newbie section on some forum i recently visited, too
<Nokaji> yes, tech only here
<Idiot_> That's nice, I guess. Anyway, I'm installing Ubuntu from USB right now, and when I choose the "Try Ubuntu without installing" option, it takes me to a black screen with a flashing underscore/caret.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Idiot_
<ubottu> Idiot_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<haye_> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAACAQCcNprvogZlR/KF/qZl2xeHFlDG4FQukOHm5n4rrgVe9qJAKxOICDgE6MXmZvcDaIMJgpAfOKd4VUOSdLPXiXH0TG4mCX3+0Y4imWjPXw7Sxgq2iKVdb+IDfi5jr0qwlEyaZZ+8KALfp7zK3ZwgPlYZi44gDev/SHdgYgYrVDLb/0vIJU2t3x3Y5jvFZSEK4yE6IL0xiPjtBuj9NEaBYF5mTO83xFMRwkyKUZOF/XE3uDGf20qU+Pb/aZD5IHiaTQlM2zszonzAUIAWb0TFKjYcf4uJ4NyTLBFDBTziLCqH/KUEMa2zK66Ar+r/5ZSY61AaiD0dhlzOUzY1MX3mHOqZJfJWOcZs9y3S3BtAs4iKVAxg46lt74k
<haye_> cymV1eML4Q10mPaG6Ab9rXXKWaFJjSHPFdYitGbFjOWWIx3HeqHCoAEbgEdCLKDMafdPRpvbUbuEBxN3ilbc32+ZXEz3eTqzS4EBWY1l1ZYTYfC3jEDh0rLBQPpA+WCDj2x49dqtL5mk9JdXD1MqpXy8hS8RGbjxBhhihpSaxAmGX9ZcqZYJ0dGKOoqdwLWb8/tl1x0cs2HQogOlqH4oVH49dEz3JhE/LI1lR0/09X7+Ik7GysMTv3IMSeKYIU3rD32hg7QGLnB40D8CgGO0UXmt6hJjd+skDY3L9jOYizmElxlF5ZXuxFw== haye.bohm@gmail.com
<martysia> hi
<martysia> I have simple question
<cfhowlett> !ask | martinbjeldbak
<ubottu> martinbjeldbak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> martysia, see above
<Idiot_> I have Windows right now.
<martysia> where can I find .deb files of the network manager?
<martysia> for Xubuntu?
<martysia> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> martysia, packages.ubuntu.com
<martysia> found it
<martysia> but still I don't know how to do it
<cfhowlett> martysia, what exactly are you attempting?
<martysia> I want to download them and then using USb stick transfer them from LM to Xubuntu and install them there
<cfhowlett> OK.  and you don't know how to ... what?
<Guest45066> 哈喽
<martysia> I found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/network-manager/filelist
<cfhowlett> !cn | guest45066
<ubottu> guest45066: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<martysia> cfhowlett: if I had internet connection on Xubuntu I would use sudo apt-get
<cfhowlett> http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<Guest45066> OK
<Guest45066> I has installed Kali Linux 2.0 on VMwarelast day
<MonkeyDust> Guest45066  kali is not supported here
<cfhowlett> Guest45066, kali is not ubuntu and is not supported or discussed here.
<cfhowlett> !kali | Guest45066
<ubottu> Guest45066: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest45066> so i also has installed Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest45066, lsb_release -a says what?
<uio> Hello, would ubuntu run on an old non-PAE Pentium M ?
<cfhowlett> uio, ubuntu?  probably not.  lubuntu or xubuntu?  probably.
<cfhowlett> uio, note: lubuntu is optimized for older, slower hardware
<surgy> hello i have a lubuntu 14.04 pc pentium dual core 3.2 ghz with 1gb ram. flash games on face book are real slow... do you think im running out of ram? or could it be my browser? (using chrome) or flashplugin? also i have the non free flash instaled the games work just slow sometimes
<HackerII> uio, just have 2 g of ram and run xubuntu, itl run very nice
<uio> cfhowlett: HackerII Thanks for the suggestions - would I run into PAE troubles though ?
<cfhowlett> surgy, 1 gig of pretty low for gaming, isn't it?
<HackerII> shouldnt
<cfhowlett> uio, lubuntu should not have any hiccups
<surgy> cfhowlett, its flash games..... they dont take much ram right?
<cfhowlett> surgy, they have been known to
<surgy> cfhowlett, so throw more at it?
<cfhowlett> surgy, I suggest maximum amount of ram you can stuff into a machine but that's just me ...
<OerHeks> 1 gb is bare minimum for chrome, and flashgame on top of that
<nith1210> Does anyone know how to force ifup/ifdown to accept that an iface is up on boot (because initramfs sets it up)?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: I thought we didn't build non-PAE kernels anymore
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for old/slow hardware tgm4883
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<cfhowlett> good find OerHeks !
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yes, I'm reading that. Specifically "Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained."
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: ^
<OerHeks> jups, 12.04
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, 12.04 is still supported
<steven__> can anyone help me with a technical problem concerning xubuntu?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: yes it is
<nith1210> !ask | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask | Steven-,
<ubottu> Steven-,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: but only on xubuntui8
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: xubuntu, not lubuntu
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, so I see.
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: actually, no, neither are supported
<steven__> ok. problem is i installed xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  My firefox browser freezes.. when i use windows 7 it works fine.
<ioria> Fake Pae
<steven__> my mouse freezes and then horizontal lines come.
<OerHeks> hmm 9W .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w
<Steven-> lol
<Steven-> ok
<steven__> it happens on linux mint, ubuntu, and xubuntu.. but not with chrome
<Limberian> 'sup fellas?
<chrisss123456> Limberian: nm u?
<chrisss123456> anyone here use calendar-app?
<Limberian> chrisss123456, Nm, too.
<Limberian> Does anyone know any plugin for any browser that deletes history automatically by every hour?
<OerHeks> !info rednotebook
<ubottu> rednotebook (source: rednotebook): daily journal with calendar, templates and keyword searching. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-1 (vivid), package size 347 kB, installed size 2185 kB
<chrisss123456> Limberian: there's "No History" in chrome, which is apparently inspired from a feature in Firefox, if that helps. Don't think it allows a 1 hour "cache" though...
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: is that a reply to my question?
<OerHeks> " there's "No History" in chrome"  ????
<pauljw> Limberian, why not use firefox's private tab function and not have any history kept to begin with
<OerHeks> LoLz
<cfhowlett> Limberian, you could always set a cron job to delete your .cache on the hour
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/no-history/ljamgkbcojbnmcaonjokopmcblmmpfch?hl=en
<MonkeyDust> Limberian  in firefox: settings > privacy > remember history ... guess that comes close to what you want
<MonkeyDust> Limberian  or what cfhowlett says
<chrisss123456> MonkeyDust: that's probably what No History is referring to
<OerHeks> oh, there is a  no-history-plugin ..
<OerHeks> chrisss123456, yes, rednotebook is a nice calanderapp
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: oh yea haha thought it was implied, sorry
<MonkeyDust> didnt know no-history either
<OerHeks> grinn you almost made me happy
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: ok i'll check it out! thanks!
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: Rednotebook looks great, especially for making a journal, however I'm looking for something more for events management, that can sync with accounts like gmail and the sort.... I thought calendar-app was a saving grace, but it just bugs on startup....
<Taint> when I first installed linux, a friend helped me
<Taint> first thing he did was make a new account because the default was root
<Taint> and gave it priveleges or something so I can still update and upgrade things
<Taint> can someone give me a link on exactly how to do that if anyone understands?
<Taint> I remember chmod being used iirc
<tgm4883> Taint: that doesn't sound like ubuntu at all
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: you there?
<Taint> why not? tgm4883
<ioria> sounds slackware :þ
<tgm4883> Taint: well for starters, the default isn't root
<Taint> come to think of it he was helping me with another distro as well
<LambdaComplex> Taint: Using useradd and usermod
<Taint> so ubuntu isnt root by default?
<LambdaComplex> Nope
<Taint> whats the default?
<LambdaComplex> Whatever you create during installation
<Taint> ah I see
<Limberian> MonkeyDust, Hey, I saw it now. Thanks for the answer.
<Taint> and that user has the ability to update and upgrade?
<Limberian> cfhowlett, And thanks to you too.
<tgm4883> Taint: yes
<Taint> hmmm
<Taint> maybe it was changing the default root password?
<Taint> does that sound plausible?
<Taint> ^ last question
<tgm4883> Taint: well you can do that, it's not recommended though
<Taint> ok ty
<tgm4883> Taint: by default, the root account has no password. It's not available to login
<Taint> sorry for the confusion
<Taint> oh
<Taint> I thought it was toor or something
<Taint> by default
<Taint> oh well
<tgm4883> nope
<martysia> is there any simpler way to fix (install) my network manager than downloading all the files one by one on the system that has the internet connection and then installing them on the system that need the NM?
<Taint> thanks though. I appreciate it
<Taint> tgm4883,
<tgm4883> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<martysia> great, but I don't have a cd/dvd drive
<simon1764> Has anyone an idea what could be wrong if I don't get a dropdown menu like it's described in this manual: https://www.maketecheasier.com/add-multiple-timezone-ubuntu/ when I try to add some timezones? I only have the UTC entry, if I type in some city names manually it doesn't recognize them.
<AEL-H> How can I restrict the commands a user can use?
<MonkeyDust> AEL-H  sudo visudo   <-- careful!
<oats> MonkeyDust: A better idea might be "sudo EDITOR=nano visudo" so they don't have to use vim :)
<oats> *vi
<tgm4883> oats: except visudo validates the syntax
<oats> tgm4883: and makes sure permissions don't get messed up
<tgm4883> oats: would it still do that if you forced nano?
<oats> tgm4883: I'm not entirely sure, I haven't read the source. I've always used "sudo EDITOR=nvim visudo" myself without trouble
<oats> so
<oats> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<geekwani> Hi, I want to reduce the minimum password length for an Ubuntu user from 5 to 1. I went through the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html#password-policy , but that doesn't seem to work... can anyone help ?
<steven__> Hello
<geekwani> hi
<flux242> hi, I need a simple systray icon that shows network iface throughput as bars, any hints?
<Guest79798> plz som one me speed my internet
<steven__> I'm having some trouble with the amd driver, my vtty are blank.
<steven__> I've been able to get the console boot screens, but ctrl-f1-6 are blank
<ioria> geekwani, check this file  /etc/pam.d/common-password
<steven__> im running ubuntu 15.04
<geekwani> @steven__ which display driver are you using ? i washaving a similar issue.. I used X.org drivers instead of proprietary drivers
<steven__> i'm using the proprietary drivers
<steven__> the only thing I haven't tried yet is nomodeset in the /etc/default/grub
<geekwani> @ioria it now has "password [success=1 default=ignore] pam_unix.so sha512 minlen=1" , then i ran pam-auth-update.. still there is issue
<geekwani> @steven__ you'll have to experiment a bit.. Let me check on my computer
<ioria> geekwani, did you set minlen=1 after sha512 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/180402/how-to-set-a-short-password-on-ubuntu
<martysia> jest tu ktoś kto mówi po polsku moze?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<spm_draget> How do I show the original version AND new verison of a package for which I added a ppa?
<steven__> lol thats what I get for playing :) ....booted
<MonkeyDust> spm_draget  better ask the maintainer of the ppa
<geekwani> awesome
<geekwani> @steven__ what setting did you change ?
<steven__> I tried the nomodeset and it made no difference
<steven__> i'm suspecting it might be something with console-setup
<geekwani> i see.. cool :)
<Kabuum> hello
<mush2> hi. i'm new to linux. what are the pros and cons of starting with ubuntu 15 vs 14?
<geekwani> @iora thanks for help.. the problem was with the GUI client (which demands a password lof length >5).. on command line everything seems to work properly :)
<ioria> good
<OerHeks> mush2, 14.04 lts is more stabe.
<nith1210> mush2: 14.04 is the current LTS which means you won't have to upgrade for much longer.
<nith1210> mush2: but 15 will have newer software in general (not enough to matter most of the time).
<nith1210> atleast not to a new user :)
<mush2> i don't mind upgrading. are there compatibility issues with using 15 vs 14?
<mush2> i would be upgrading to 16 next year regardless
<geekwani> @mush2 depending on your requirement.. if you want to play around with the latest stuff, use 15, but if you want to learn linux, u may use either..
<Kabuum> i use 14.04 LTS
<mush2> is 15 going to be buggier?
<linuxholic> Hello, i have dual GPU laptop. Is there any way i can shift my GPU in ubuntu. Like in linux mint all i have to do is right-click on the settings and change my GPU to nVidia and logout and login. But in Ubuntu when i install nVidia driver and restart my laptop it doesn't boot up :D
<mush2> also, other than systemd, are there any significant differences that i would be able to perceive?
<nith1210> mush2: They tend to go with more stable versions for LTS's so hypothetically yes, it'll be buggier but it is unlikely you'll notice.
<nith1210> mush2: I don't know of any perceivable differences besides simply getting the newer UI.
<linuxholic> Hello, i have dual GPU laptop. Is there any way i can use the selected  GPU in ubuntu. Like in linux mint all i have to do is right-click on the settings and change my GPU to nVidia and logout and login. But in Ubuntu when i install nVidia driver and restart my laptop it doesn't boot up :D
<nith1210> mush2: As for compatibility...  if you mean problems like when you have someting that works on win7 and you update to win10, there are typicall far far far fewer of those issues.
<mush2> thanks nith1210
<nith1210> np, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<mush2> is the newer ui much different?
<mush2> also, is the 15 ui close to what we will see in 16?
<nith1210> I personally use Kubuntu which is a different UI. I know they've made improvements to Unity (the Ubuntu default) but I haven't seen them.
<jim__> trying to update my video for opengl, downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-355.00.05.run but not sure how to continue
<selite_> I changed variable in bashrc but when i do echo $variablename, it still hasn't updated please help?
<Kabuum> on my old netbook i use 12.4
<nith1210> mush2: To the best of my knowledge, they will be sticking with Unity but they will be doing a major update on it to make it work with Mira instead of X11.
<OerHeks> jim__, don't use the run from their website. use the driver tool provided.
<jim__> driver tool?
<nith1210> mush2: My understanding is that all the same concepts/look and feel should be VERY similar.
<OerHeks> jim__, if you *really* need that 355 latest driver,
<OerHeks> there is an official ppa comming for nvidiadrivers  still in testing, but nice ... http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<jim__> i'm new to this & not sure what the driver tool is
<OerHeks> type driver in dash search, and the additional driver tool will show up
<nith1210> mush2: The only warning I'll give you with Ubuntu is that if you try to install manufacturer graphics drivers, it can get fairly difficult and the payoff is minimal. It sounds like a good idea but there be dragons.
<jim__> dash search? the terminal?
<Guest22443> hello
<jim__> ok, thanks
<jim__> got it
<jim__> comes with five choices, not sure what will run opengl
<OerHeks> use the one that says 'recommended'
<SpeakFreely> Can someone tell me a good application for note taking on linux? I want to make the switch from windows but the only thing holding me back is the note-taking on linux I've tried sucks dick. I can't find any that are well organized and support mathematical equations. Onenote on windows is so easy to use and has such a wide range of features...unfortunately their web version does not support math :\
<jim__> it doesn't that's why i'm asking or definately would use that
<OerHeks> jim__, for what nvidia card ?
<jim__> geforce 8500 gt
<OerHeks> oh oke, use the 304 ( the 355 is no use for that older card)
<Halfwit> SpeakFreely: Orgs mode in Emacs is wonderful for taking notes. Personally, I use Google Keep for any arbitrary notes I wish to takep
<jim__> ok thanks
<Novice201y> What's the best way of installing Ubuntu inside Windows (on virtual machine) to make it as much as possible independent from MS system? Dual boot is not an option here :/
<SpeakFreely> Halfwit, well this is for notetaking in class
<Halfwit> SpeakFreely: Orgs mode in Emacs is worth a look, hten.
<SpeakFreely> Halfwit, alright thanks, it supports mathematical notation?
<SpeakFreely> Halfwit, such as super/scubscripts, summation symbols etc?
<OerHeks> Novice201y, LXC, VMware, VirtualBox, Xen ..
<Halfwit> SpeakFreely: Emacs can be extended to support it, I haven't done so yet; but I'm almost certain that it can.
<drkjstr> SpeakFreely: If you use any google tools, Drive has equation capability in Docs.
<apple__> just test
<Halfwit> SpeakFreely: I found a latex extension already, so likely
<SpeakFreely> drkjstr, maybe I'll look into that...I just hate the idea of all my notes being stored for google to read
<jonathan_> hi I heared it is a bad idea to put mysql into a kvm vm, is it the case ?
<apple__> who
<Halfwit> That's a common misconception that Google really cares about your specific data :p
<OerHeks> jonathan_, ask in #ubuntu-server plz
<drkjstr> SpeakFreely: I used it when I used it when I was making equations for a Comp Sci class. I can understand that, but you can also make them available offline on your computer, and/or phone/tablet.
<SpeakFreely> I know they don't care about mine specifically lol
<SpeakFreely> drkjstr, yeah and I guess it would make things easier when transferring notes. Maybe I'll start using it
<jonathan_> OerHeks  ok sure
<xubuntu> hello
<apple__> test
<m000gle> Is there any way to get the hex colour code currently in use by the Unity Dash, the one automatically determined by the wallpaper in use?
<OerHeks> !test | apple__
<ubottu> apple__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Felix0100101> ik spreek geen engels
<AEL-H> What is to stop a normal user on a system to download so many files until the harddrive is capped?
<ioria> !info zim          maybe take a look SpeakFreely
<ubottu> 'maybe' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ioria> !info zim
<ubottu> zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62-3 (vivid), package size 908 kB, installed size 4273 kB
<Felix0100101> geen nederlander ?
<Halfwit> AEL-H: Quotas come to mind
<SpeakFreely> iroria, from my experience zim is one of the ones I was talking about when I said it sucks
<SpeakFreely> good for general note taking, not good for math
<ioria> SpeakFreely, ok ...  just reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/63464/note-taking-software-that-can-support-advanced-math-notation
<drkjstr> SpeakFreely: I really enjoy the Google Drive suite of tools in school. Especially the collaborative side of it.
<Halfwit> drkjstr: You can easily and securely share with peopel, chat, etc. And then there's so many connected apps
<mush2> also, is the 15 ui close to what we will see in 16?
<Halfwit> People
<Halfwit> Wow. Keyboarding is really hard!
<farshid_> hi
<Kardos> Halfwit, if you consider google having a copy of everything you do "secure", then perhaps
<OerHeks> mush2, 16 is not even in development
 * tgm4883 wonders when we decided to drop off the end of the version numbers
<OerHeks> unity8 is unity-next, but you can try that out in a LXC container or liveiso.
<Halfwit> Kardos: I think you misunderstand how much they have riding on the platform being secure.
<tgm4883> Halfwit: Kardos lets keep this on topic shall we
<Halfwit> Kardos: But yes, I'm aware that my data is theirs in this case.
<mush2> Google having a copy of everything you do is madness. They are getting hacked to death
<Halfwit> Luckily I'm not insane enough to think I matter with what I'm putting on there
<Knight80> I'm back
<Novice201y> OerHeks - Thanks. I know vm software, but how to configure it to give Ubuntu as much independence from Windows as possible?
<Knight80> tom- Are you still here?
<mush2> tom is still on myspace
<tgm4883> Novice201y: not entirely sure what you mean with that question
<OerHeks> Novice201y, VMware does that automaticly, no?
<mush2> tgm4883: i think he wants his vm to be as walled off from windows as possible
<Novice201y> tgm4883: Windows 10 sends information to MS, even when all options about this are disables in system configuration.
<mush2> ^this
<Novice201y> mush2: Exactly, thanks.
<tgm4883> Novice201y: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<mush2> Novice201y: first, you need to remove Windows 10 from your system and wipe the drive thoroughly
<mush2> seriously
 * tgm4883 feels like he's taking crazy pills
<mush2> if you must use Windows, then use 7
<Novice201y> mush2: Touching this Windos 10 is not an option :/
<OerHeks> i am not even going to answer these trolling questions.
<tgm4883> mush2: well that just seems like a silly and off topic thing to say in this channel
<mush2> then I would recommend not touching it
<mush2> use a different device
<Novice201y> mush2: You mean live-USB?
<AEL-H> I am having issues with authenticating on wget. I am trying to mirror an entire website whilst logged in using wget. The authentication works fine when I do https://login.xxxxx.ac.uk however when I try to access other parts of that site such as https://online.xxxxx.ac.uk I run into problems, does anyone know what might be going on?
<Halfwit> You can basically addle what WinX has the power to do within Ubuntu, but aside from that it's a fully-fledged OS. You can limit it's ports externally, but you aren't going to, say, give it networking and stop it's reporting from within a VM. (I'm almost certain that if you attempt to block the reporting through a firewall, they'll throw an error-addled hissy fit)
<OerHeks> AEL-H, server does not want you to crawl, likely
<Halfwit> error-laden *, sorry.
<pokergod> chattr +i /etc/hosts.  When I connect to openconnect, it still edits my /etc/hosts file.  How can I prevent this
<AEL-H> OerHeks: I am not convinced that is the issue, I think it is simply I am missing something with respects to how to save a session or something similar. I am imitating what I would do on my browser exactly to my knowledge
<Halfwit> There's a few sites that note what you can get away with blocking/turning off, though. Worth a quick Google.
<ioria> pokergod, /etc/hosts or resolv.conf ?
<pokergod> yeah i meant /etc/resolv.conf
<pokergod> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<Felix0100101> me &2
<ioria> pokergod, why did you made it immutable ?
<ioria> *make
<pokergod> ioria, when I connect to openconnect, it ends up putting the 10.* resolvers in there
<pokergod> I don't want them.
<pokergod> I added the entries i need via /etc/hsots
<ioria> i see
<AHemlocksLie> I know none of the Ubuntu Touch phones are sold in the US, but if I could get one imported somehow, would it function on American networks? Preferably T-Mobile?
<mush2> AHemlocksLie
<mush2> very slowly
<AHemlocksLie> So ther is "sort of"?
<mush2> next gen Ubuntu phones will support LTE in US
<AHemlocksLie> *the answer.
<mush2> current ones will support 2G
<AHemlocksLie> I dunno how I skipped 90% of a word
<mush2> good luck with that
<nith1210> AHemlocksLie: Assuming it's compatible with the network yes.
<AHemlocksLie> Ah. Do we have an ETA on the next gen?
<mush2> i'm hearing late 2015 or early 2016
<AHemlocksLie> I would really like one, and I"m in the market for a new phone right now
<mush2> worth the wait
<AHemlocksLie> That might be manageable... Mine has some issues and battle scars that are starting to get frustrateing
<AHemlocksLie> Are these new ones gonna be sold in the states?
<daftykins> AHemlocksLie: i saw an article just the other day about a handset being launched in the US, but that the hardware doesn't support the local bands for data, so only 2G (EDGE) was possible - kinda makes it useless :)
<rocklobster> PLEASE HELP! My webcam does not work on HP Pavilion g6 running xubuntu.
<daftykins> !touch | AHemlocksLie please bear in mind this is the wrong channel though i think
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie please bear in mind this is the wrong channel though i think: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AHemlocksLie> Oh, nice, there's a channel. Thanks.
<daftykins> no problemo
<rocklobster> PLEASE HELP! My webcam does not work on HP Pavilion g6 running xubuntu.
<daftykins> rocklobster: yep, no need to repeat so quickly :) can you at least provide the webcam model in your question?
<Jackevansevo> rocklobster: does it appear when you run lsusb in your terminal?
<ioria> pokergod, sorry... cn't help you... bt take a look here https://stomp.colorado.edu/blog/blog/category/openconnect/
<linuxholic> Is it necessary to install CUDA Toolkit in order to use hardware acceleration for playing heavy video files in ubuntu?
<pokergod> okay thanks
<ikonia> linuxholic: no
<linuxholic> ikonia, have you ever used hardware acceleration on nVidia?
<ikonia> yes
<linuxholic> I can play video files with linux GPU using VAAPI
<daftykins> linuxholic: all that's necessary is the proprietary video driver (probably, probably not) and a capable video player
<daftykins> nvidia is more so VDPAU than VAAPI
<linuxholic> daftykins, so i hvae to install VDPAU =?
<linuxholic> in order to use hardware acceleration?
<bl0ck1es> Hey everyone, i removed unity shell and started using Gnome but i want to reinstall Unity Shell again. Anyone can help?
<linuxholic> on VLC for example
<daftykins> linuxholic: no VDPAU support comes in the driver. what card and driver are you using?
<linuxholic> I am using nVidia 8400M
<linuxholic> daftykins,
<linuxholic> daftykins, Dual-GPU
<daftykins> linuxholic: nvidia optimus?
<daftykins> i.e. intel + nvidia hybrid?
<linuxholic> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> there's no real need to even use the nvidia chip then
<linuxholic> daftykins, you're saying that it's useless? :D
<ikonia> thats not what he said
<linuxholic> I can completely change my GPU using nVidia Primus
<linuxholic> ikonia, i know :P
<OerHeks> linuxholic, only the GeForce 8400M G is supported.
<daftykins> your player will tell you what it's using
<linuxholic> OerHeks, ok, thanks
<linuxholic> daftykins, i can't see the option of VDPAU in VLC settings
<linuxholic> Does it mean that my card is not supported?
<daftykins> i suspect you may need to investigate the menus a bit more - and that it may only be using the intel
<daftykins> i've never used VLC so i can't help you there
<linuxholic> daftykins, ok
<linuxholic> Thanks
<blue_dog> Hi all, how can link alethzero with my private cluster? Is it with the option "connect to peer"? If yes, which direccion do I have to put as peer?
<daftykins> blue_dog: what is any of that? how's it ubuntu related? :)
<blue_dog> ups, sorry, wrong forum :-D
<daftykins> hehe, all good.
<daftykins> rocklobster: did you identify it yet? "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit" would be a good start
<pokergod> ioria, i edited the vpnc-script to not call the MODIFYRESOLVCONF on connect/disconnect.  Works
<ioria> pokergod, very happy to hear that. good job
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/XHEPExgu
<tokam> can I somehow increase swap and decrease root?
<daftykins> tokam: hmm, ideally you'd want another disk to backup to first
<daftykins> tokam: what's up, too small to sleep/hibernate properly?
<tokam> ok. let's assume I did this...
<bekks> tokam: Whats the output of "free -m"?
<tokam> yes
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/ukW4j1KR
<tokam> I have 8GB ram and 2GB Swap
<tokam> but I need 8GB swap
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> well even more with that RAM usage
<bekks> tokam: you have 3.9G swap.
<bekks> tokam: What do you need that swap for - suspend to disk?
<tokam> ok
<tokam> yes
<tokam> hibernate
<tokam> did you calculate that in your mind?
<tokam> ahh no it sais 3,8
<tokam> ok
<bekks> :P
 * daftykins bows to bekks
<daftykins> :D
<bekks> daftykins: :D
<agosh> hello
<tokam> bekks: can I shrink down my partition with gparted?
<bekks> tokam: After creating a valid backup, sure.
<tokam> bekks: so often thing go wrong?
<m1zkov> greetings..  do i need to compile my own wordlist to use with the aircrack suite, or is there one out there i can easily download that is actually practical for WPA2?
<tokam> should I backup only sda2 or must i backup sda3 too?
<daftykins> m1zkov: sorry, that suite isn't a topic welcome here.
<bekks> tokam: Things need to go wrong for only you, and YOUR data will be lost.
<daftykins> m1zkov: i think they have their own channel(s)
<bekks> tokam: Backup the entire disk.
<tokam> I do not own a disk with enough space for sda3
<bekks> tokam: So you dont have data worth to be kept.
<tokam> bekks: :D
<m1zkov> can you direct me to a resource that will make me more fluent in the use of IRC chat then?  so i can direct myself to the proper chatroom?
<tokam> bekks: I do have backups I assume created with the ubuntu backup manager
<tokam> but somestimes I get I/O errors.
<tokam> I have latest commits on my svn server of my current project
<daftykins> m1zkov: well the websites of the software you speak of may often list an IRC network and channel to visit
<bekks> tokam: You said you dont have enough space for creating a backup of all of your data.
<tokam> not enough space to make an additional backup with dd
<bekks> tokam: No one even mentioned dd.
<tokam> I will backup the entire disk somewhere, don't know yet where with dd
<tokam> and than I will use gparted to reduce size of root on a gparted live disk
<bekks> tokam: in most cases, dd is the wrong approach for creating a backup.
<daftykins> my vote would be clonezilla \o/
<tokam> bekks: why?
<tokam> bekks: why not backing up in my case sda with dd
<daftykins> backups with a tonne of zeroes aren't very efficient
<tokam> and in case something wents wrong I restore sda
<bekks> tokam: Do you have enough space for keeping 2 entire dd backups? No. As most people.
<Bashing-om> m1zkov: ^^ , There is also ' /msg alis help list '
<tokam> why 2?
<bekks> tokam: Because one backup may fail.
<tokam> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/some_large_hdd/my_backup
<bekks> tokam: Forget dd.
<bekks> tokam: Instead, backup your data.
<m1zkov> i am using XChat-GNOME IRC Chat.  It has been about 12 years since I have really familiarized myself with this stuff because I smoked way too much weed during that period, so I am a total neophyte at using this..app?
<daftykins> m1zkov: #freenode can help you out then, "/join #freenode"
<tokam> have you once been in the situation too to be a person who owns almost nothing but the whole something which is in your head
<tokam> your personal wikipedia called brain
<bekks> tokam: Thats irrelevant for the task you are faced with: create a backup of your data, dont image entire disks.
<Halfwit> What
<tokam> bekks: yes! irrelevant for #ubuntu
<daftykins> Halfwit: my thoughts exactly
<bekks> tokam: So concentrate on your task, in #ubuntu. :)
<Halfwit> tokam: You're trying really hard to express something deep, but I think you need to read over what you're saying, or if this isn't your native tongue; use your native tongue.
<moreno> ciao
<daftykins> well no not here, since it's english only :)
<l0p3n> What the heck. I have the folders /home/FileSystem and /home/ISO. Are these folders created upon installing Ubuntu?
<bekks> l0p3n: No.
<DJones> l0p3n: I've never seen those on a standard ubuntu install
<ioria> l0p3n, did you do a persistent usb ?
<l0p3n> ioria: Yes I did
<ioria> l0p3n, well, for a normal installation it's not required
<l0p3n> aha
<l0p3n> thanks
<ioria> l0p3n, just do a normal usb ... linupendrive from win or disk creator from  ubuntu
<l0p3n> ok I understand :)
<ioria> l0p3n,  *pendrivelinux
<AEL-H> How could I test the download speeds of an ubuntu server? --just looking for a generic answer
<wileee> AEL-H, You might consider #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> AEL-H: wget an ubuntu ISO from a nearby mirror
<tgm4883> AEL-H: you could use speedtest.net
<tgm4883> I would say that is the best answer :)
<daftykins> speedtest-cli :D
<tgm4883> daftykins: yep
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's written in python
<daftykins> tgm4883: well, i find it doesn't work well everywhere in the world
<tgm4883> ah
<daftykins> often a real world download will outperform it
<tgm4883> daftykins: it also doesn't work well if you hit it super often
<tgm4883> as in you will get blocked
<daftykins> ah didn't know they did that
<tgm4883> daftykins: yep, I was adding it to some monitoring I was doing at home and got blocked for a bit
<AEL-H> sorry, I am quite bad when it comes to doing things like this entirely from the command line, how exactly could I use speedtest.net? just ping it?
<zproc1> hello, should i use "pip" for Python 2 or 3 on 15.04? i would guess it's up to me, but two pip install i tried failed
<tgm4883> !info speedtest-cli
<ubottu> speedtest-cli (source: speedtest-cli): Command line interface for testing internet bandwidth using speedtest.net. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 89 kB
<moreno> ciao a tutti
<rocklobster> PLEASE HELP! xUbuntu does not recognize my laptop - HP Pavilion g6
<jbreeding28> I could use some help with my Ubuntu bootable flash drive. It refuses to even start Ubuntu.
<SoundAxis> rocklobster, is this like a 50 first dates situation?
<rocklobster> No.
<daftykins> rocklobster: it was just the webcam before, has it lost the entire machine now?
<kairo> hello, i tested speedtest-cli right now but it gives me a lot errors
<rocklobster> Nah, I just want to cam with sexy ladies =[
<daftykins> jbreeding28: blank screen when selecting 'try' ?
<jbreeding28> Yes. There's no signal going to my monitor and the screen goes completely blank.
<daftykins> rocklobster: well two of us replied to you earlier on how to proceed but you didn't reply...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | jbreeding28 try this
<ubottu> jbreeding28 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kairo> last error: urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 302: The HTTP server returned a redirect error that would lead to an infinite loop.
<jbreeding28> oh, okay.
<daftykins> rocklobster: so if you would bolster your query with the link created by "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit" that'd be a great start
<rocklobster> daftykins, I PMed one guy who replied but unfortunately he was unable to help
<Gerowen> On the desktop PC in the living room, my wife tried hooking up our Playstation eye webcam, and lost all audio on her name.  Volume levels are set properly, device output is set to the correct device, and audio works on other usernames.  Running Ubuntu 15.04.  Suggestions?
<kairo> i think speedtest have some bugs
<daftykins> rocklobster: yeah, PMing people in a help channel is very bad netiquette.
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<jbreeding28> It's fixed. Thank you.
<jbreeding28> I was able to run Linux Mint without that, so I thought Ubuntu would be the same way.
<kairo> urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 302: The HTTP server returned a redirect error that would lead to an infinite loop.
<daftykins> jbreeding28: they might bundle a proprietary graphics driver perhaps, once you install you'll need to seek out a proper driver for your system to have things perform properly
<kairo> i will just remove it, thk's for no response
<daftykins> rocklobster: funny, i just told you about not private messaging helpers and you did it immediately. good luck with your problem, you'll get no assistance from me :)
<moreno> ciao!
<OerHeks> kairo, maybe there is an update for impatience
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
<daftykins> hi
<DzAirmaX> what is the best way to create an user with a disabled password ?
<daftykins> what do you mean by disabled password?
<OerHeks> = guest user
<DzAirmaX> I want the user only able to login using a key
<daftykins> are you talking about SSH keys?
<DzAirmaX> yeah
<DzAirmaX> adduser --disabled-password user1
<DzAirmaX> this command doesn't work anymore
<daftykins> i would've thought just set a long password and not tell the user, then configure SSHd to restrict that user to key auth only - but that's a guess with no deep experience with key auth
<Ben64> DzAirmaX: you don't want to disable the password, you want to force ssh logins to use a key, totally different
<DzAirmaX> Ben64 :  I thought diabling password will force the use of a key too ...
<DzAirmaX> daftykins : could be a solution too
<DzAirmaX> Ben64 : I dont want a empty password, I want to diable it ...
<Ben64> why do you want to disable the password
<DzAirmaX> forcing the ssh key auth
<Ben64> so just force ssh key auth!
<DzAirmaX> which is already force in sshd_conf
<DzAirmaX> Ben64 : so what happend when I create an user and dont set a password using the command adduser ?
<DzAirmaX> useradd* sorry
<Ben64> then it has no password
<DzAirmaX> ok thank you guyz fir the info
<DzAirmaX> for
<changnesia> Hey guys. I'm unable to boot a live usb on my preinstalled windows laptop, which I'd like to dualboot. However, I can boot a ubuntu dvd in legacy mode. Theoretically, if I run it, installed in  legacy mode, ignored the BIOS partition error and then run  boot repair, would  this lead me to a functioning double booting machine?
<daftykins> changnesia: nope, you might be able to convert that install to EFI from legacy, but i wouldn't recommend that approach at all
<daftykins> changnesia: have you been shown the EFI guide?
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ooossiee> Hi all. Im wonderin how cumulative updares work on ubuntu. Does updating once in a while (every 2 or 3  or more mo ths) will not break the system?
<changnesia> daftkins: yes and I've been trying to make my usb work for three  days. Nothing I've tried or been advised to try worked.
<bekks> ooossiee: There are no cumulative updates in Ubuntu. Nothing like Service Packs, etc.
<tgm4883> ooossiee: also, I wouldn't wait that long to update
<Flannel> ooossiee: It'll update just fine (of course, there are reasons you wouldn't want to wait that long between updates, but from a purely functional point of view, it'll work fine)
<tgm4883> changnesia: out of curiosity, what laptop?
<zproc1> i want to test the hibernate feature like https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html said here but there is no "pm-hibernate" on my system
<daftykins> changnesia: that's a pain, what kind of system isit?
<changnesia> tgm4883: Lenovo G500
<changnesia> daftykins: Windows 10.
<daftykins> yeah i meant make and model too
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> any BIOS updates listed for the system online?
<Forums|27133> hey guys, whats a good irc client for ubuntu based distro?
<changnesia> daftykins: I'll check.
<Forums|27133> I'm using Elementary OS
<XD4rker> xchat is a good one
<daftykins> !elementary | Forums|27133 Sorry, but regardless of your query being multi-distro...
<ubottu> Forums|27133 Sorry, but regardless of your query being multi-distro...: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> Forums|27133: hexchat might be a good bet though.
<Gerowen> Anybody have any idea why sound would go out and not come back, even after a reboot, on one specific username, but not others on the same system?  Ubuntu 15.04.  All she did was plug in my Playstation Eye camera and the audio quit, but sound still works just fine on my son's username, guest account, etc.
<XD4rker> i meant hexchat*
<Forums|27133> thanks
<Forums|27133> will try it out
<zproc1> can i install and use pm-utils safely on my system? (ubuntu gnome 15.04)
<changnesia> daftykins: There is an update from '14. Do you think it would help?
<daftykins> changnesia: well they usually publisha text file with the full change log
<OerHeks> maybe that update unlocks your bios > license.
<daftykins> :D
<changnesia> daftykins: https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/78CN25WW_Readme.txt
<ooossiee> Thank you guys. Im.currently using manjaro. The thing is that since i travel some times im offline a long time
<ooossiee> I dont want to get online and an update break my system
<daftykins> ooossiee: manjaro isn't supported here?
<daftykins> ah i see your question now, nevermind
<daftykins> changnesia: hmm, well it's not without risk, there doesn't appear to be any detail in that specific document that would suggest it'd be of any help.
<Forums|27133> hee
<wileee> ooossiee, Don't do a partial upgrade, carry a HD with an image/clone and you will be basically safe have your bases covered if your fix skills are limited.
<daftykins> changnesia: do you have just the one flash drive to work with, or multiple? (for trying to boot)
<changnesia> daftykins: I've tried two. One never gets past the lenovo sccreen and the other was ignored.
<daftykins> changnesia: oh and you also mentioned DVD, does your Lenovo's BIOS boot menu (F12 key typically) list the DVD drive twice - once for legacy and once for EFI?
<changnesia> daftykins: In efi there is no dvd, only in legacy.
<daftykins> bear in mind that a lot of the time you need to use FN+F12 due to the way Lenovo's like to handle function keys too
<daftykins> ah well that's very odd.
<OerHeks> changnesia, disabled Fastboot? that could prevent booting from usb too.
<changnesia> oerheks: yes, I followed all the usual advice.
<daftykins> changnesia: i think the easiest way to proceed in these situations, is if you have any way to provide pictures of every screen of the system's EFI.
<OerHeks> then upgrade the EFIbios i guess
<daftykins> or yeah ^ you could risk it.
<daftykins> up to you really
<changnesia> daftykins: How big a risk is it?
<OerHeks> how would we know..
<daftykins> well power failure is less relevant for a laptop, so just boot into Windows and make doubly, triply and nthly sure it's the exact model the download is for :)
<daftykins> changnesia: downloading any number of system information utilities (easiest example being CPU-ID from cpuid.org) can show the current BIOS version
<daftykins> (from Windows)
<changnesia> daftykins: I'll try that.
<daftykins> well, as well as just entering it directly and checking of course :D
<Remoboth> Does anyone remember the name of that app that has all the selectable recommended programs for a new Ubuntu INstall?
<wileee> Remoboth, Never seen that from the ubuntu repos, you sure this is not a third party app?
<ooossiee> Wileee, thanks. So i clone my system before any upgrade right? I will download all updates/upgrades before installing. So i can make sure i will install everything i stead of downloading and installing since in the process i can lose my connection
<Remoboth> wileee - It is a third party app. I just remembered... Called "Ubuntu AFter INstall".
<wileee> ooossiee, Not what I suggest, but if you want to be really sure your covered an image/clone or home backed up in another partition would help. You are more worried than I would be, but I've used ubuntu a long time.
<xangua> Remoboth: there are several of sites and several of guides called "10 things to do after installing Ubuntu"written every six months, pick your favorite?
<moreno> ciao
<Remoboth> xangua - Thanks.
<moreno> !list
<ubottu> moreno: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wileee> Remoboth, I would do it yourself, as suggested, a 3rd party will not be supported here if your bricked.
<Remoboth> Aye.
<daftykins> for what it's worth we had someone in here just the other day who had trashed their install from following one of those "10 things" guides
<daftykins> they should be renamed "10 untrustworthy PPAs to contaminate your system with" for accuracy :)
<wileee> a whole lotta ppa's
<wileee> lol
<ooossiee> Thanks wileee
<wileee> ooossiee, No prob, I suspect you will be okay.
<ooossiee> Thank you
<changnesia> daftykins: I've just acquired another usb stick, is it possible that it's not booting because of the one I've been using so far?
<changnesia> so maybe I could try that one before flashing the bios
<daftykins> changnesia: sounds like a plan, how are you preparing it?
<AEL-H> If I want a user to be able to execute certain server files but nothing else what is the best way to do that? At the moment I am encountering issues in that the user does not have sufficient priveleges to access the files the server files are dependent on
<daftykins> s/it/them/
<daftykins> AEL-H: add that user to a group, then modify the permissions of the files they should be able to change to be owned by that group
<AEL-H> Thankyou
<changnesia> daftykins: I've tried many utilities. Is UUI reliable? It's the most comfortable one. I also tried win32diskimager
<changnesia> and some more, but I don't remember their names
<daftykins> changnesia: yep i've always had good success with UUI, YUMI... etc.
<daftykins> rufus i believe is another
<daftykins> of course for EFI boot, you only need the contents of the ISO extracted onto a FAT32 partition on the flash drive
<daftykins> no need for boot sector shenanigans at all
<changnesia> I see. I also tried unebootin and linux live usb creator
<daftykins> a long time ago unetbootin was said to have EFI issues, probably fine now but i avoid it just for historic reasons
<kairo> thank you OerHeks
<changnesia> daftykins: I've tried all I could find, to no avail sadly
<daftykins> changnesia: well something useful might be to nuke the drives before you even begin, using the windows utility 'diskpart' inside a command prompt window you can totally wipe the disks before starting which might give a different result
<daftykins> also hashing the downloaded ISOs is presumably something you've done?
<wileee> changnesia, Have you checked for any local ubuntu groups for advice as an option, somebody physically there?
<Butterkeks> Hey I turned on KDE Accessible by accident it won't turn off even after restarting D: I click close but it comes right  back
<changnesia> daftykins: Done that multiple times. And by that you mean the md5 string?
<daftykins> changnesia: yep that's the one.
<jbreeding28> upon loading ubuntu, I get an "ACIP PCC Proble Fail". What is this?
<changnesia> wileee: I live in the middle of nowhere
<changnesia> daftykins: yes checked that
<daftykins> jbreeding28: if things work i wouldn't worry necessarily
<Sedna> I´m running Mate on a
<wileee> changnesia, Ah, you have excellent help now, it was just a thought.
<jbreeding28> well, I can't log in
<Butterkeks> how to turn this off i am using KDE nobody answered in #kubuntu :( http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=13159841
<Sedna> Pentium 4?
<Sedna> Well.
<daftykins> jbreeding28: but you get to the login screen? this is after installing?
<jbreeding28> yes. i get to the login screen, type in my password, and then a big screen comes up with a bunch of "failedtoapply"
<changnesia> wileee: I do! I asked my friend, who is quite knowledgeable but he didn't know.
<daftykins> jbreeding28: this could be part of what i'd mentioned regarding needing to install graphics drivers. try the guest session too
<jbreeding28> alright. I'm just having trouble installing the driver
<jbreeding28> and I can't log into guest either
<daftykins> jbreeding28: what kind of system and what graphics hardware?
<jbreeding28> NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970 is the card. I'm aware it has problems
<daftykins> and you installed what, 14.04?
<basedblue> hey
<jbreeding28> I have the driver file on the comnputer, but whenever I go to install it, it says I'm running an X server
<daftykins> jbreeding28: yes, you don't download nvidia drivers ideally with Ubuntu. they can be installed from packages with a command
<jbreeding28> and what's that package?
<daftykins> jbreeding28: can i take this to mean you are comfortable with switching to the TTY and logging in there for CLI tasks?
<Butterkeks> thx I removed it with apt-get remove kaccessible --purge dammit
<jbreeding28> a TTY?
<daftykins> jbreeding28: like ctrl+alt+F1
<jbreeding28> oh, that. yes, I'm comfortable with doing that
<daftykins> jbreeding28: do you have a working wired network connection on that system?
<jbreeding28> yes
<daftykins> jbreeding28: ok, login at the TTY and use "sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-346" then reboot
<jbreeding28> nvidia 346? everywhere I've looked says 343 is the latest for my card
<greenride> Is it possible to have workspace switching operate independently on each monitor?
<daftykins> trust me.
<daftykins> hrmm seems they may've removed it actually
<grifferro> hello is there where I can come to get some help with ubuntu?
<jbreeding28> grifferro: you are in the right place
<daftykins> grifferro: yes, ask away
<daftykins> jbreeding28: you might have to add the xorg-edgers PPA in order to get the package.
<jbreeding28> well, it's going well so far. if an error pops up i'll try that
<OerHeks> that gt970 is supported by the 343.22 driver and up. so that 346 will do.
<grifferro> I'm tryin to get hulu working in firefox on ubuntu 14.04 but flash doesn't load. It works fine on google-chrome and flash works elsewhere in firefox
<ablest1980> hey
<jbreeding28> DerHeks: Thanks for the clarification
<daftykins> jbreeding28: was it 14.04 or 15.04 you threw on?
<grifferro> 14.04
<OerHeks> grifferro, known issue, only chrome works fine with flsh / DRM
<jbreeding28> 14.04
<grifferro> dammit oh well
<OerHeks> please don't swear
<grifferro> thanks though that probably spared me some fruitless searching
<grifferro> and sorry
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/12091612/
<ablest1980> in icedtea
<jbreeding28> daftykinds: Thank you so much. I'm successfully in the desktop
<daftykins> wahey \o/
<jbreeding28> now, that ACPI PCC Probe failing, is that anything to worry about?
<slyrus> howdy. I have an m.2 SATA card installed via a PCI card. I can see the card with, e.g., lspci, but can't see the m.2 card. do I need to map the card/device to scsi numbers somehow or should this happen automagically?
<daftykins> no idea, i'd only be googling
<jbreeding28> alright. well, I guess i'll leave it since it's booting up fine
<bekks> slyrus: Maybe you need some driver for that m.2 card.
<jbreeding28> and while I'm guessing not, is there any way to automatically keep up to date nvidia drivers? where the updates download automatically?
<daftykins> not yet - is the answer there
<ablest1980> anyone understand this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12091612/ ?
<daftykins> jbreeding28: someday soon this will be useful though - http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/
<daftykins> ablest1980: yep, it means "seek help in a java channel"
<ablest1980> ok
<jbreeding28> so the hope is that this'll allow automatic updates of stable NVIDIA drivers?
<daftykins> pretty much yep.
<daftykins> and access to more up to date versions quicker
<jbreeding28> can't wait for it, even though I'm not going to be using Ubuntu much
<ablest1980> javabot> ablest1980's title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<ablest1980> <surial> ~~ ablest1980 tech support
<ablest1980> <javabot> ablest1980, Hello, ##java is not a technical support channel for your Java apps or virtual machines; it's a development channel for enthusiasts to discuss programming with the Java language.  Please ask the vendor of your software for support if you're having trouble with it.
<daftykins> jbreeding28: chasing version numbers really isn't all it's cracked up to be
<daftykins> when i grab the latest drivers nobody hands me a beer and does the laundry
<jbreeding28> just so long as it works?
<daftykins> :)
<basedblue> anyone here do javascript
<jbreeding28> before I go, any packages for Ubuntu I should definitely get?
<basedblue> dont go
<basedblue> yes
<basedblue> npm and node... makes javascript mmore useful
<basedblue> also normal java is so 20 years ago
<jbreeding28> basedblue: Hey, I like Java!
<daftykins> basedblue: this is an OS support channel, not a dev channel.
<daftykins> !alis | basedblue use this to find more relevant places for discussion
<ubottu> basedblue use this to find more relevant places for discussion: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<changnesia> Hello, so the other flash drive works! Now I cleared space for the partitions, do I choose alongside windows or something else?
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> changnesia: depends whether you want to partition manually and do anything besides the default really (which is to have one partition with everything in, then swap beside it)
<basedblue> 09daftykins on ubuntu do u know how to get around sudo fakesu fakechoot
<daftykins> basedblue: get around it? you mean you don't want to type it every time you run something?
<basedblue> i am using cozycloud
<basedblue> they prevent sudo
<basedblue> but i was able to get some privleages with fakechoot
<daftykins> i don't have a clue what that is so can't comment
<basedblue> i show u screen cap
<daftykins> nah that's ok
<daftykins> i must be off
<changnesia> Daftykins: well if choose something else and create root, home and swap, will that be fine? Will it still dual boot?
<basedblue> http://vgy.me/B0zAf0.png
<daftykins> changnesia: you can safely choose 'something else', then if it puts a mention of 'EFI' besides the high up partition then it should be good. you can share a screenshot of that page if you like so we can see if it looks ok
<changnesia> It put the efi to a partition that says windows boot manager
<daftykins> can you throw an image up on imgur.com or similar?
<daftykins> alt+print-screen to share only the active window for ease
<changnesia> Ithink it's the right one, the size checks with what I saw in widows. Sure
<changnesia> I'll upload a photo, I'm not connected to Wi-Fi
<changnesia> Onthelaptop
<daftykins> ok
<changnesia> http://i.imgur.com/Mxzjgzl.jpg
<daftykins> changnesia: looks good, so obviously remember to make your swap file equal to/larger than your system RAM if you want to use sleep/hibernate and you'll be set
<changnesia> Ok, great. Thank you very much guys! But if it won't work, you will hear from me again :-)
<intelikey> is recover from sleep/hibernate any faster that normal boot ?
<daftykins> i don't doubt it :)
<daftykins> intelikey: depends on hardware, your mileage may vary.
<intelikey> ah yeah like fast system with lots of ram might boot faster than it recovered from sleep  and slower system with little ram would recover from sleep faster than a boot up       ?
<intelikey> would
<wileee> intelikey, Do you have a u ubuntu install?
<intelikey> wileee not at present,
<intelikey> i have used ubuntu a lot.   but not lately.
<JackShadowFirez> Can someone explain what XChat is?
<daftykins> an old IRC client, JackShadowFirez
<JackShadowFirez> oh
<daftykins> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 311 kB, installed size 987 kB
<wileee> intelikey, Your going to have to test this out in the end, sleep should be an instantaneous return, hibernate takes longer, test it till you know.
<JackShadowFirez> thx
<intelikey> jackshadowfirez  I,nternet R,elay C,hat   cilent
<intelikey> wileee ok.
<JavaNunes> hi, my server is very powerfull ,
<mycookie> Hello everyone, I was hoping to get some quick help on making an upstart script
<JavaNunes> my ip is 177.95.10.44 , enter using ssh, user is admin , pass is admin
<JavaNunes> i no use firewall, my system is very secure
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | JavaNunes
<ubottu> JavaNunes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<basedblue> u may think ur system is secure
<x-Rage> Hi there
<basedblue> make sure ur openssl is updated
<intelikey> javanunes or "go hack your self"  ;/
<wileee> basedblue, you see th OT right?
<JavaNunes> my system is powerfull basedblue
<bekks> JavaNunes: And offtopic in here.
<basedblue> yet my old powermac can be rooted with 1 line of code in ssh...
<changnesia> Is /home necessary? I have a partition for data so I wouldn't need it.
<wileee> not relevant
<JavaNunes> bekks fuck you now
<r00ter> hi
<wileee> changnesia, Your choice, some have it for upgrades
<intelikey> changnesia  "necessary"  no    "default" yes
<mycookie> Can anyone give me some quick help in upstart?
<r00ter> is someone using ubuntu mate here?
<basedblue> ur system is not secure
<basedblue> its mac
<basedblue> with old version of openssl
<basedblue> this could be exploited with out admin pass
<changnesia> Wileee: what use does it have for upgrades?
<mcphail> JavaNunes: please troll elsewhere
<bekks> basedblue: Thats offtopic in here.
<r00ter> I need help with ubuntu mate
<xangua> !ask | r00ter
<ubottu> r00ter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r00ter> haha nice one :D
<oats> What kind of a bot is ubottu?
<wileee> changnesia, A separate home is great for a fresh install, everything there stays the same. I use backups myself and just one partition.
<r00ter> ok the NoDisplay:true command seems not working on my u mate
<r00ter> what should I do
<Madelyn> olaaaaaaaaaa
<Isterico> sera
<JavaNunes> basedblue: go ubuntu-offtopic
<Madelyn> o q?
<x-Rage> www.zip.er.cz/WakeUP
<changnesia> Wileee: thank you! I'll create it then, I have space to spare
<mycookie> r00ter: I always forget to mark my *.desktop files as executable
<basedblue> did u make me just sudo su in to a goverment box
<mycookie> r00ter: maybe that's the case?
<intelikey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<basedblue> http://vgy.me/YijSYc.png
<wileee> changnesia, Good, your doing a manual install which is great, now you will know how. ;)
<r00ter> my cookie
<mycookie> I'm trying to make an upstart script for powertop --auto-tune, however initctl cannot see it in my /etc/init, what am I doing wrong?
<Gerowen> Does EXT4 support expanded file permissions besides the basic "user group other" model?  For example can I add multiple groups with different permission levels to a single folder?
<bekks> Gerowen: ext4 supports ACL.
<changnesia> Wileee: I prefer to set it up myself as much as I can. :-)
<bekks> Gerowen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<wileee> ;)
<Gerowen> bekks: Thanks, :-)
<mycookie> Here is my powetop.conf for upstart, file name is /etc/init/powertop.conf. initctl cannot see it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12091915/
<r00ter> cookie
<basedblue> is this some area51 ssh box
<basedblue> http://vgy.me/LDN3U1.png
<r00ter> This is this error I get sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `�'
<bekks> !ot | basedblue
<ubottu> basedblue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shabonix_> Quick Question for anyone here at the moment...Currently not happy with windows 10 and all the tracking, etc that they are doing. Want to switch to ubuntu...I have two drives in my system. Boot Drive is an ssd with windows install and the other is a 500gb storage drive. Would moving files over to the storage drive, erasing boot drive, installing ubuntu, then mounting the storage drive into ubuntu be a good way of installing? Thanks.
<bekks> shabonix_: You dont need to erase a drive, you can just repartition it during install.
<shabonix_> Even if I wanted to encrypt it?
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> shabonix_: But you cannot encrypt your storage drive during installation.
<shabonix_> Appreciate the help bekks!
<intelikey> how can root get this error   mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/sdc2_10g_mini-sd': Input/output error
<bekks> intelikey: Most likely by a corrupted filesystem or damaged hardware.
<intelikey> nothing mounted on /mnt   and  / is mounted ... sort of normally ...  da1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<bekks> intelikey: can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" please?
<bekks> !pastebinit | intelikey
<ubottu> intelikey: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<AEL-H> I am having some problems with skype picking up the microphone and speakers, I am not very well versed in the realms of audio in linux -- does anyone know what the problem might be?
<intelikey> bekks umm you wouldnt want all of that.  maybe pipe it though tail    but there is nothing about that or sda*   it ends with errors on sdb1  a fat issue...   but not related, and i don't see anything above it that looks interesting.      i'll reboot and fsck the hd
<bekks> intelikey: I am sure I want the entire output.
<intelikey> hehhhe   no  you dont'
<bekks> I do. It's just you who dont want to give the information request.
<bekks> *requested.
<derek01> hey everyone, got a issue with lightdm greeter. When logging in to my normall used account it loops back to the greeter, and spitting errors about .face not being there
<derek01> Oh I just upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10
<Limberian> It's not an ubuntu question but if anyone has any opinion I'd love to hear it: My graphic card's fan doesn't work so I bought a desk fan for a 5$ and put it in front of the graphic card. Will it prevent shutdowns caused by heat? :P
<hoechts> hi, i reinstalled ubuntu, and now my raid cant be found via mdadm --assemble --scan
<hoechts> what could be the problem?
<bekks> hoechts: The disks can still be found?
<hoechts> bekks, yes via gparted and/or disks
<FourFire> Hi, I did a dumbdumb with this system and am wondering how to fix it
<derek01> hey everyone, got a issue with lightdm greeter. When logging in to my normall used account it loops back to the greeter, and spitting errors about .face not being there
<FourFire> I attempted to install the 4.1.0 kernel on my (installed as) 15.04
<derek01> just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04
<wileee> FourFire, boot the previous kernel from ubuntu and remove it.
<hoechts> bekks, any hints?
<daftykins> Limberian: it's unlikely to be too effective, often you can get compatible heatsink + fan combo replacements to fit to a matching card, often with 'arctic cooling' branding, but you may even be ok just screwing a small appropriately sized fan on top. But yeah, ##hardware would be more apt
<FourFire> however what I actually installed was the linux_headers[...]_all.deb and linux_headers[...]_i386.deb
<bekks> hoechts: using sudo fdisk -l, do the disks have correct labels?
<FourFire> now the system on the latest kernel's session freezes whenever I try to do apt anything
<FourFire> I am booted into 3.19 now
<FourFire> how to remove it?
<hoechts> bekks, "the tool fdisk doesnt support GPT"
<bekks> FourFire: How did you install it?
<bekks> hoechts: So use gdisk
 * FourFire should have just followed the guide instead of doing a dist-upgrade from memory
<wileee> FourFire, Did it get installed no errors, and you see it in a update-grub
<FourFire> bekks, got the three (i thought correct) files from kernel.ubuntu and opened them in order with software center
<FourFire> no
<FourFire> the seesion froze durng installation'
<FourFire> and i had to force reboot the system
<FourFire> it's been ... unusable since (well the last kernel version)
<Guest61317> kj l,m.,
<Limberian> Where can I find any tutorial or good customization stuff for ubuntu?
<FourFire> 3.19 works fine but it has that terrible SSD problem, and my system is on Samsung 850s
<jjavaholic> how can I tell if I have a uefi enabled ubuntu disc or not?
<daftykins> jjavaholic: it'll be 12.04.2+
<jjavaholic> there isn't a 15.04 uefi disc?
<bekks> jjavaholic: yes, there is.
<daftykins> jjavaholic: i'm saying any version newer than 12.04.2 will be fine
<hoechts> bekks, what do you actually mean with "correct labels"?
<wileee> jjavaholic, the wiki address uefi on dvd's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> hoechts: did you use partitions or the entire disks for your raid?
<hoechts> bekks, i guess i used the whole disk, but im not sure
<FourFire> bekks, is there any more information i can provide to help?
<bekks> just open your package manager and uninstall the packages you installed formerly.
<FourFire> ok, trying now
<FourFire> ok it says configuribng headers
<FourFire> for 4.1
<FourFire> and I got a bug wearning
<FourFire> reported it as i might crash momentarily
<FourFire> ah bug is related to nvidia-driver something
<FourFire> ah, I think i suspect what might be the problem with the session freeze
<FourFire> I have the very new Intel 5th gen desktop i5 with the silly graphics, there might be a problem with the graphics stack in the 4.1 kernel and it's less of a problem with the nvidia driver
<FourFire> last when i had these problems I didn't have my card in
<FourFire> Thanks for the help, I'll attempt to boot into my new kernel now
<AbuDhar> libreoffice is not launching.
<AbuDhar> :s
<AbuDhar> with no errors
<AbuDhar> killed the process and relaunched.. works now lol
<yesimon> Anybody know why the pip package in python-pip is so old?
<tnkhanh> hi
<erkan^> which retricited extra is for Ubuntu Mate?
<wileee> erkan^, it is a codec package..etc for all de.
<wileee> ubuntu-restricted-extras   sorry
<erkan^> I see: Ubuntu - Kubuntu - Lubuntu - Xubuntu, but Mate?
<wileee> erkan^, They are basically the same
<erkan^> ah ok thx wil
<erkan^> wileee
<wileee> no prob, you will see an ok for ms fonts as well
<erkan^> hihi, I like "Verdana" :)
<wileee> ;) yoh comic sans
<erkan^> haha
<kiwiirc09324> I am trying to install wifi on my Asus x205ta, and when i enter the following line it says that the nvram-74xxxxxxx file can not be found.  cp /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/nvram-74b00bd9-805a-4d61-b51f-43268123d113 /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac43340-sdio.txt
<jbreeding28> Does anyone have any idea why/how restarting a computer from Ubuntu into Windows would screw up the Windows clock?
<OerHeks> windows uses localtime, ubuntu utc LoLz
<OerHeks> solution is here on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<daftykins> jbreeding28: ^ UTC and non-UTC
<OerHeks> change ubutnu to utc ..
<jbreeding28> I just did some research on that myself.
<daftykins> i guess you're ending 1hr out
<OerHeks> err windows to utc
<jbreeding28> also, after restarting ubuntu, it tosses up an error where the computer doesn't recognize the mouse. Power cycling solves it, but do you have any general solution for it?
<OerHeks> so you asked about time, got the answer already ...
<OerHeks> jbreeding28, before i answer your question, did you have the answer already too ?
<daftykins> jbreeding28: as in a shutdown and cold boot of the system - or replugging the rodent?
<mlnee> Hello, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 12.04 on a PowerMac G5. Would the "nv" or the "fbdev" driver be the best option (speed-wise).
<jbreeding28> shutdown and cold boot still leaves the error. I have to turn off the power supply and restart it to make it work
<OerHeks> mlnee, not sure if nv nouveau works better https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#fbdev
<daftykins> jbreeding28: and this doesn't happen to Windows?
<jbreeding28> correct. When I boot into Ubuntu, it tosses up some errors about not recognizing USB devices
<daftykins> jbreeding28: a pastebin of "dmesg" might be handy to chase that one
<daftykins> what kind of machine was this again? brand wise
<mlnee> I have read that I should try fbdev as a last resort, thats why I am unsure
<jbreeding28> it says "couldn't allocate usb_device"
<jbreeding28> this is a custom computer
<daftykins> sorry but piecemeal pastes won't really be of any use
<daftykins> mlnee: what's that thing got? nvidia?
<mlnee> Maybe I should try to get "nouveau" to work ,then try compiling "nv" and if that fails "fbdev"
<mlnee> yes
<mlnee> A gforce fx 5200
<jbreeding28> alright. well, for some reason it seems to have stopped now. Once it didn't even throw up the error, and even when it did, I was able to restart no problem
<daftykins> mlnee: the nvidia module hasn't been called 'nv' for a long time, if ever (i don't even remember)
<jbreeding28> so it appears to have fixed itself somehow
<daftykins> jbreeding28: latest BIOS i take it?
<OerHeks> there are no prop drivers for PPC, according to the manual.
<mlnee> well, its supposed to be the old driver
<daftykins> yeah PPC's pretty museum status now, community only support i think
<jbreeding28> yep. and this computer is brand new. I only got the componenets about a month ago
<daftykins> doesn't mean there aren't often day one updates :)
<jbreeding28> I'm aware of that. I've updated everything, I'm sure of it.
<jbreeding28> it's probably a case of correlation not implying causation, but once I fixed the clock issue, it suddenly resolved.
<mlnee> daftykins: Man, this machine weights a ton and sounds like a jet turbine :)
<daftykins> mlnee: :)
<daftykins> is that down to bad temps o0 surely something Apple would be whisper quiet
<jbreeding28> scratch that. device descriptor errors just popped up.
<jbreeding28> daftykins: My keyboard and mouse are made by Razer, and they currently have no official Linux support. Is that possibly the reason?
<daftykins> well for what it's worth, i own a razer deathadder mouse and i run it on the latest (last) firmware they released
<daftykins> so as long as you're in a USB 2.0 port that's all i can really think of.
<jbreeding28> I could be in a USB 3.0 port. let me check
<jbreeding28> yeah they're plugged into usb 3.0 SS. Do I need some drivers for that?
<daftykins> no you need to avoid that :)
<daftykins> 2.0 only i'd say for peripherals
<jbreeding28> alright. it does have two 2.0 ports.
<jbreeding28> does ubuntu have issues with 3.0?
<daftykins> no, peripherals in general have issues with USB 3 controllers
<jbreeding28> alright. well, i've had no issues with windows
<daftykins> more mature drivers
<jbreeding28> I can't wait until we scratch USB as it is now and just get to USB-C
<daftykins> it's been a horrible interface since its' inception :)
<jbreeding28> although it has done a lot for standardization
<jbreeding28> daftykins: Could have been worse. We could have been stuck with FireWire
<daftykins> nah that'd never have happened
<jbreeding28> so why is it peripherals still have problems with USB 3 when it was released in 2010?
<derek01> hey everyone, got a issue with lightdm greeter. When logging in to my normall used account it loops back to the greeter, and spitting errors about .face not being there
<derek01> just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04
<jbreeding28> daftykins: Regardless, switching them to 2.0 seems to have resolved the issue.
<derek01> it also seems all other users work, just not mine
<daftykins> a discussion on the ins and outs of USB on Linux would be off topic i'm afraid - and i'd not be able to answer :)
<jbreeding28> alright. I wasn't really epecting an answer. Just food for thought.
<mlnee> Hello again. There is no need for 3d acceleration when running Lubuntu (basic stuff, no games no nothing), right?
<daftykins> derek01: ah yes - #1 i'd check for any files in your ~ not owned by your user
<daftykins> mlnee: nope, though if you went near anything web like pepperflash plugin things or HTML5 in chrome or firefox you might run into slowdown, i'd just see how you go
<mlnee> daftykins: thanks once again!
<daftykins> ^_^
<jbreeding28> mlnee: I had a similar issue with Linux Mint, because it had no drivers for my card. Basic stuff is fine, but firefox or anything like that, it'll be really slow
<derek01> daftykins: that did it. why didnt I think of that lol Thanks man!
<daftykins> derek01: :) no problemo
<daftykins> i feel bad for not answering earlier now
<AbuDhar> does ubuntu have spyware?
<mlnee> AbuDhar: not really
<jbreeding28> AbuDhar: Let me guess, freaked out by the new privacy stuff in Windows 10?
<daftykins> that would be off topic.
<AbuDhar> mlnee, I heard some guys in #linux say that
<AbuDhar> Ubuntu has spyware
<daftykins> probably just some tinfoil hat wearing folk.
<AbuDhar> I know about the amazon thing.. :/
<jbreeding28> AbuDhar: What daftykins said.
<xangua> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<jbreeding28> AbuDhar: Google does more data mining from you than Ubuntu ever has or ever will.
<daftykins> again, lets try and keep the focus on Ubuntu please :)
<AbuDhar> I see.
<jbreeding28> daftykins: It was just an analogy!
<AbuDhar> what's up with the win 10 privacy issues ?
<jbreeding28> AbuDhar: Not appropriate for here. Just google it and find out all about it.
<daftykins> AbuDhar: Windows chat is not permitted here
<AbuDhar> but amazon does not have a keylogger right? I was told to turn it off when I installed Ubuntu the first time.
<AbuDhar> just confirm that it's not true
<jbreeding28> AbuDhar: Are you planning on using the Amazon program at all?
<AbuDhar> No
<jbreeding28> Then what's the problem?
<AbuDhar> but they are installed by default.
<daftykins> !privacy
<daftykins> damn.
<xangua> !adlens
<ubottu> To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<daftykins> that's the one, ty xangua :)
<AbuDhar> I don't use Unity. :)
<yeats> AbuDhar: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html is probably what they're referring to, but calling it "spyware" is pretty inflamatory
<AbuDhar> I am using Gnome 3
<daftykins> AbuDhar: even less relevant then
<yeats> AbuDhar: and this channel is more for technical support than this kind of discussion
<yeats> AbuDhar: yeah, if you're not using Unity, there's not an issue at all
<AbuDhar> fine then!
<AbuDhar> as long as I can remain calm.
<alexander64> join #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu 2015-08-16
<maldridge> I'm having an issue with pam_mount not unmounting things.  I can see it attempts to unmount, but the network volumes remain mounted.  Is there a good way to find out why its failing?
<maldridge> specifically, I believe this to be a bug within the package, but it seems dead so I figured I'd ask if anyone knew any tricks for pam_mount first
<Guest49710> hi everybody
<fast> hi does anyone here know how to overclock cd drives? im trying to do it in windows but they say i cant so does anyone know if ubuntu can? i need it to go faster for work
<OerHeks> fast, never heard of that.
<ExoUNX> so does Ubuntu have plans on changing the gui anytime soon?
<littlebunnyfufu> ExoUNX: What do you mean?
<mcphail> ExoUNX: I would imagine the next change would be to Unity8
<ExoUNX> which the change to unity be much different?
<ExoUNX> unity needs to be scrapped or overhauled
<ExoUNX> one of the two, and I don't want to recommend ubuntu to my novice friends, mainly because I'm too lazy to swap out unity for them
<ExoUNX> though not much worse than stock gnome anyways
<mcphail> ExoUNX: this is the support channel. Opinion pieces can go to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ExoUNX> ok I'll drop my opinion
<ExoUNX> are there plans to overhaul or scrap unity
<OerHeks> still the wrong channel, ExoUNX
<ExoUNX> it's technically a support question afaik and unity is part of ubuntu is it not?
<ExoUNX> and answering this question may or may not solve my problems with ubuntu
<mcphail> ExoUNX: repeating the same question in an inappropriate forum is trolling. You have already been told that the next Ubuntu GUI will be Unity8. If you don't like Unity, other GUIs are available. If it is too much hassle to switch, download one of the other Ubuntu flavours which have different default desktops
<ExoUNX> mcphail, I made a mistake the mistake of breaking chat, rules, I'm trying to stay on topic
<chang> Hey guys, could you help me with redshift? When I use "redshift -t D:N" in terminal, it says "using method 'randr' " and my screen keeps changing temperature
<n121> Hey I'm trying to install xubuntu. I booted from a live usb and went through the install options on the desktop. When I finally finished I clicked "restart now" and my desktop froze. What should I do?
<n121> It's been frozen for 15mins
<uio> Hello, when I installed I entered a home folder encryption phrase. How could I change it ^
<n121> is there a ctrl alt del for ubuntu?
<wileee> !reisub | n121 try this and pray. ;)
<ubottu> n121 try this and pray. ;): In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<n121> thanks ubottu
<wileee> b is boot o os off our choice n121
<Ubuntu31783> does ubuntu live cd come with libreoffice?
<wileee> yeah
<Ubuntu31783> is libreoffice compatible with microsoft office 2010?
<wileee> Ubuntu31783, libreoffice will read all docs made there, can get tricky if you have complex stuff filed with extra code to render, as far as render across both, pretty compatible really.
<wileee> filled*
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu31783  not 100% compztible, i have winxp in a virtual machine, for ms office only
<Ubuntu31783> makes sense. thanks
<wileee> I use word at times as well
<uio> Hello, I'm trying to change the home folder encryption pass phrase using gnome-disks, but the 'change pass phrase' option is greyed out... any ideas ?
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu31783  there's this, tho  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/microsoft_online_apps.deb
<uio> Hello, gnome-disks is telling me that my hard drive 'will probably fail soon', what should I do ?
<daftykins> uio: can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" ?
<uio> daftykins: Sure.
<uio> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093703/
<zx42o> Hello, would this be the correct place for assistance with windows 7 not showing in update-grub
<daftykins> uio: that disk is indeed about to climb into its' coffin, if you have anything on it you need, now is the time to copy it off
<zx42o> i have a link as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093661/
<uio> daftykins: So... the machine is just going to be useless ?
<uio> daftykins: Would it run from a live usb ?
<daftykins> uio: sure. you just need to buy a new hard disk or SSD is all
<uio> daftykins: I mean, what causes this.. the computer has hardly been used !
<daftykins> uio: that disk is from a famous line of drives that like to kill themselves sadly
<daftykins> a 40GB disk is quite the museum piece in 2015 though :)
<uio> daftykins: Darn... about how long would you give it ? I feel like I am at the doctor's !!
<sabotagebeats> uio i would back it up immediately!
<sabotagebeats> uio: there are 500 gb ssd's on amazon for under $250
<daftykins> uio: essentially if you want any data off it, i would take it off immediately... it could last a day, or could never work after one more power off. tough call
<uio> sabotagebeats: It's a fresh install, so I have nothing important on it...
<daftykins> ah good stuff
<daftykins> then i'd power off and remove it immediately
<uio> daftykins: But it would still run from Puppy, for example ?
<sabotagebeats> uio it should from usb
<daftykins> a computer can run just fine from bootable media live sessions, yeah
<sabotagebeats> as long as you can get the bios to boot from usb it should run from usb
<uio> sabotagebeats: Any suggestions for a really small, super cheap sdd ?
<daftykins> but i would only consider that a temporary measure.
<windex> any1 here have a big dick?
<uio> sabotagebeats: I mean, this one only has 40 gb, so I really don't care much about space.
<windex> wtf i didnt leave why does it say that
<sabotagebeats> uio i have http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KFAGCUM
<Flannel> windex: Please help keep this channel on-topic (Ubuntu technical support) thanks.
<sabotagebeats> please don't be offended by the url i don't know why it is so obscene :/
<sabotagebeats> it really is an SSD!
<daftykins> it is a very unfortunate product ID that one, indeed
<daftykins> nice drive that though - i own one myself
<sabotagebeats> when i saw my reciept i was like wtf
<sabotagebeats> that is rude
<zx42o> can anyone help with editing grub.cfg to include windows 7 its on sdc1
<daftykins> judging by the output of uio's pastebin though, i don't even think his or her system is SATA capable even
<daftykins> let me look up that disk
<zx42o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093661/
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> zx42o: ^
<zx42o> ive used boot repair
<zx42o> the link is the results of boot repair
<uio> daftykins: It's a ThinkPad T40 from 2003
<Ben64> zx42o: try running 'sudo update-grub'
<zx42o> i have done that as well
<daftykins> uio: mmm, so you're restricted to PATA ("IDE") hard disks only.
<Ben64> and?
<sabotagebeats> i don't think it will be supported uio
<zx42o> it does not detect the windows 7
<sabotagebeats> unfortunately ide disks are not super prevalent anymore esp as ssd's
<Ben64> zx42o: pastebin the output from the command
<daftykins> zx42o: ah sorry, didn't look as i thought it could've been a quick check.
<zx42o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093661/
<zx42o> oh from the command
<uio> daftykins: sabotagebeats Thanks forthe info.
<sabotagebeats> uio what is your goal with the machine
<uio> sabotagebeats: To be honest, it is working so nicely, and I really like old machines - I was hoping to make it my main machine.
<zx42o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093804/
<sabotagebeats> uio if you can deal with 40 gb on a hd what about a slim usb boot?
<uio> sabotagebeats: I bought it used... upgrade RAM, installed a wifi card....
<uio> sabotagebeats: You mean like Puppy ?
<zx42o> the windows 7 is located on sdc1
<sabotagebeats> ubuntu will run off a usb as well
<sabotagebeats> puppy, ubuntu, whatever you want
<sabotagebeats> 32gb is almost where you were at before
<uio> sabotagebeats: That's a really good idea... I mean, true, I could just get a good usb stick and set it to persistant...
<daftykins> zx42o: first thought is you've installed ubuntu as EFI beside windows 7 which is legacy - so you can't have them boot together.
<daftykins> zx42o: you could follow the EFI guide page in order to convert your ubuntu installation to legacy from EFI perhaps
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sabotagebeats> uio if you get a slim one it won't even be annoying
<daftykins> (but there are far more experienced people here so i will take a back seat)
<uio> sabotagebeats: What do you mean 'slim' ?
<sabotagebeats> uio there are some drives 2 to 3 inches long, and there are some drives half an inch long
<zx42o> ty daftykins
<sabotagebeats> make sure it is bootable before you buy it
<uio> sabotagebeats: Okay.. what ? some are not bootable ??
<daftykins> sabotagebeats: i know you mean well but things beyond OS support should perhaps be taken to ##hardware
<uio> daftykins: oh woops....
<sabotagebeats> sorry :)
<pw-toxic> hi, i messed up my raid5. Although i have a full backup, it would cost me a lot of time to restore. My Problem: i successfully recreated the raid array with trying all permutations of sda sdc sdd sde and i found the right one. Now i'd like to recreate the superblocks, because mdadm --examine /dev/md1 does not work.
<uio> sabotagebeats: Okay - thanks for all the info ! The machine will survive !
<pw-toxic> Any hints?
<sabotagebeats> this is an example of a slim drive
<sabotagebeats> woops
<idle848182> if i edit /etc/securetty and remove all lines of tty exept tty1 will i still be able to use terminal with sudo command?
<idle848182> anyone?
<ale-roy> why do you want to do this?
<idle848182> edit tty settings, so only one virtual termian(tty) runs at once
<daftykins> "securetty - file which lists terminals from which root can log in"
<daftykins> ^ man securetty
<daftykins> that to me sounds non-applicable to ubuntu entirely, if i'm reading it right
<keileon> gz
<anton2s> Hi, can I use ubuntu Live CD as local repo?
<anton2s> I'm not sure because unlike debian isos ubuntu live CD is a big squashfs.
<pw-toxic_> im still dealing with a running raid, that cant be assembled via mdadm --assemble --scan, any hints?
<daftykins> pw-toxic_: what exactly happened to hose it that badly?
<daftykins> anton2s: any good? http://askubuntu.com/questions/404325/using-disk-image-files-iso-as-a-repository
<anton2s> daftykins: Thanks, I'll try it myself. Seems that apt-cdrom automatically deal with squashfs?
<pw-toxic_> daftykins, nothing bad happend. I have built  new computer and placed the drives there. Since i couldnt find the array with mdadm --assemble --scan i didnt a mdadm --create using he correct /dev/sda .. order, nd t worked
<pw-toxic_> daftykins, but to avoid future panic, i'd like mdadm --assemble --scan to work...
<daftykins> so if it's new how come you can't start from scratch?
<pw-toxic_> daftykins, all superblocks are correct ond /dev/sda  /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde (using raid5 on raw disk)
<daftykins> ok perhaps this one's beyond me, if it's new i'd nuke it and start again.
<pw-toxic_> daftykins, was this answer for me?
<daftykins> yes
<pw-toxic_> ;( the raid s old and contains 7 TB of data. starting from scratch is no option.
<daftykins> ah you confused matters when you said like it was new
<daftykins> nevermind then
 * daftykins pats his hardware controllers 
<CB6> For startup errors is there a report all button for popups rather than a bunch of them and having to enter in your PW for each one?
<wileee> CB6, apport os the notifier, it will do popups any errors , including 3rd party apps...etc. Have you added lots of stuff to the install, including repos?
<wileee> os=is
<CB6> Some
<CB6> I just want a report all instead of the one at a time enter in your password report. I don
<LonelyCoder_> How would I copy a text file to my clipboard?
<CB6> I don't plan to check them one by one naturally.
<wileee> CB6, I'm not sure those are reported are reported per-say, so it is a sifting job really.
<daftykins> LonelyCoder_: what are you trying to achieve?
<wileee> just seems like a red flag on the setup is all
<daftykins> (the main task)
<CB6> "Downloading Linux Firmware" lets hope whatever it is patches. Why is it that with \\ I can see windows but with viewing the network I can't see the other computers? Seems odd
<daftykins> because that's the samba protocol
<daftykins> (possibly)
<oats> Is xclip installed by default in Ubuntu?
<oats> (I'm not on it atm)
<daftykins> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<daftykins> nope
<oats> k
<CB6> it's just the GUI that doesn't see it. I can find it searching the ip directly with nautilus entering in the ip with \\
<daftykins> that's not searching, that's browsing
<CB6> I had the same problem in like 07. Can anyone else see network computers in the workgroup with Samba?
<optimistic7> hey i got some issue in my ubuntu and i have suggestion which according to me should be improved , what i can i do
<optimistic7> Its my first time when i'm going to raise an issue
<daftykins> just volunteers here for helping with issues, not really a feedback mechanism at all.
<pradeda> hi
<optimistic7> but from i should start ??
<optimistic7> little confused
<pradeda> i have multiple problems with ubuntu 14.04
<pradeda> when connected pc to tv via hdmi cable screen dim after few seconds and i cant adjust brightness
<pradeda> then i tried to install FGLRX
<pradeda> and now i cant login
<pradeda> when type password ask me to enter again
<pradeda> is there a way to fix that without reinstaling
<optimistic7> pradeda: thats the i want to raise
<pradeda> i can access terminal
<pradeda> how to remove fglrx
<pradeda> or something
<gott3rfunk3n83> Hey
<pradeda> trt cu ga rusim
<gott3rfunk3n83> Wh?
<pradeda> just like that
<pradeda> trt
<schumar> Evening. I just replaced my Dell XPS 13 9343's Broadcom wifi card with an Intel 7265. On boot-up, wireless doesn't work. How do I seek new drivers for the wifi card on Ubuntu?
<snowkidind> plug it in to the router?
<snowkidind> usb drive from another machine?
<schumar> I'm accessing the internet on it now via ethernet. I'm not sure how to look up the Intel driver in the Ubuntu/Debian repos.
<snowkidind> go to their website and see if they have ubuntu/linux drivers
<snowkidind> downoad and install
<schumar> Others have reported that the card works out-of-the-box, so I'm assuming there are drivers that automatically install upon a fresh *buntu installation from the repos, but I'm not sure how to access them from an already installed system.
<snowkidind> did you try apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<schumar> Yes.
<ubuntu142> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 attempting to install Steam but getting dependecy errors I can't seem to correct, even with the solutions that most people find work online. http://pastebin.com/3Yx6XsJ1
<ubuntu142> I've attempted installing the utopic versions, but get even more dependency errors.
<bazhang> !steam | ubuntu142
<ubottu> ubuntu142: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ubuntu142> Ah, thanks.
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-steam  ubuntu142
<snowkidind> sorry schumar. i dunno. try the troubleshooter… https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<wileee> schumar, Funny thing is that laptop with that wifi is listed as certified in ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201410-15915/
<schumar> Yeah wileee, some versions of that laptop shipped with the Intel card, but mine came with an inferior Broadcom card.
<schumar> I'm not sure why they stopped putting the Intel cards in them.
<wileee> schumar, Yeah, I figured as such, that seems like key web search info but sounds like you've looked.
<teaearlgraycold> So I'm new to compiling tarballs - I /think/ I have all of the necessary dependancies for this project, but I have a shit ton of undefined references once I run make
<teaearlgraycold> What would that be indicative of? There aren't any headers the compiler complained about not being able to find
<teaearlgraycold> https://github.com/lynks--/lifebar - What I'm trying to build for reference
<bazhang> install build-essential yet teaearlgraycold , also no cursing here
<teaearlgraycold> Yup, already got it, and sure, no problem
<teaearlgraycold> The undefined refs are for cairo and X stuff - but I checked and I do have libx11-dev and cairo2 dev
<bazhang> http://ubuntuapk.com/down_APK_Life-Bar_Ubuntu.html was this the one teaearlgraycold
<teaearlgraycold> bazhang, what? I got it from github
<teaearlgraycold> It's meant for use with i3. That site looks like a virus hub
<bazhang> teaearlgraycold, thats nonsensical
<teaearlgraycold> Okay I'm pretty sure you're trolling me now
<bazhang> teaearlgraycold, is life bar on that site the one you wish, the apk, or not
<mikegryo> Anyone feel like helping me get an internet connection on new Ubuntu Server, or should I just post on forums?
<LambdaComplex> Does Ubuntu Server use systemd?
<mikegryo> No
<teaearlgraycold> bazhang, apk's have nothing to do with ubuntu, that's not the software I'm looking for, and that's not the developer who makes the software I'm trying ot build
<teaearlgraycold> That's also one of the most shady sites I've ever seen
<sdhjtrmenyobwtce> Ubuntu sucks. Unity is a memory hog. Ubuntu is slow and come with almost no preinstalled programs that Linux Mint does, like Chrome Remote Desktop, Wine, and other useful things.
<teaearlgraycold> sdhjtrmenyobwtce, please leave
<Flannel> ShooterMG: Hi. This channel is for Ubuntu-related technical support, please take discussion about Ubuntu to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Flannel> meh.
<sdhjtrmenyobwtce> ok
<sdhjtrmenyobwtce> Sorry
<sdhjtrmenyobwtce> Have a grand day! :D
<Flannel> ShooterMG: Please ignore that
<ams0596> hey
<ams0596> i need help
<Halfwit> Go ahead and describe your issue to the channel.
<Halfwit> You've no need to ask permission, this channel's existence is permission enough.
<ams0596> ok so i am trying to restore two ipads with icloud lockout via idevicerestore and it is telling me "ERROR: Invalid archive ERROR: Unable to extract BuildManifest from detect"
<ams0596> how do i fix???
<ams0596> ????
<ams0596> ok so i am trying to restore two ipads with icloud lockout via idevicerestore and it is telling me "ERROR: Invalid archive ERROR: Unable to extract BuildManifest from detect"
<ams0596> ok so i am trying to restore two ipads with icloud lockout via idevicerestore and it is telling me "ERROR: Invalid archive ERROR: Unable to extract BuildManifest from detect" any ideas how to fix??
<greenride> Is it possible to have workspace switching operate independently on each monitor?
<snowkidind> heres one. i copied a bunch of files from an apple. all of them have unwanted resource forks that start with ._ i want to recursively remove them but rm -r ._* does not work
<snowkidind> so the files are *_afile and folder/*_afile etc
<surgy> hello
<hal9000> hello
<surgy> so if i make a persistant lubuntu on a 16gb flash drive i can boot into it whenever and it will be the exact same as it was last time i logged out of it?
<hal9000> surgy: yes
<hal9000> though it's usually not recommended since flash drives don't handle writes as hardily (decreases lifespan)
<surgy> hal9000, to what extent?
<surgy> 50% of their life?
<surgy> hal9000, i just want a fool proof way of using my computer no matter where i am or what i do to my software environment
<Hagglebutton> I am trying to make a launcher for a web page using chromium. The problem that I am having now is that the icon when the web page is opened don't match the icon that I set to the .desktop file.
<hal9000> surgy: probably nothign to worry about. i still have my first flash drive from 10 years ago. not enough to worry considering prices
<wileee> surgy, You can do it, but it's not as simple as a live on a flash.
<surgy> wileee, so i cant just use unetbootin?
<surgy> hal9000, yeah i gave $7 for this 16gb just now
<hal9000> Hagglebutton: you mean the favicon? maybe the site has a HD favicon you can use
<hal9000> surgy: boot up a live cd and you can install to flash. it's pretty simple. i did it years ago on mint
<TheTime> |||||| Do you know what your DOMAIN IS WORTH??? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< for a FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or Google >>> VALBOT.com <<< ||||||
<Hagglebutton> hal9000, The .desktop file has a png, but when I open it, it uses the chromium icon.
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | TheTime
<ubottu> TheTime: Please don't spam
<surgy> hal9000, so i cant do this with unetbootin? or graphicly inside of my kde?
<SchrodingersScat> unetbootin would let you use persistence, different than an install
<hal9000> Hagglebutton: should be able to change the .desktop's icon to any you can find
<surgy> SchrodingersScat, persistence is my settings and my drivers and installed software? im worried about messing up my grub i have grub installed perfectly where i want it. and i dont want to unplug my internal drives.
<Hagglebutton> hal9000, I did, the .desktop file has the icon that I want, but when I open it it uses the chromium icon instead.
<hal9000> surgy: yes, you can. you'd have to use a CD installer or boot from a flash drive and install to the other
<hal9000> Hagglebutton: maybe this helps: https://askubuntu.com/questions/16164/how-does-one-change-the-chromium-icon-automatically-after-updating
<surgy> hal9000, but then it will try to install grub right? and could potentially destroy my grub install on my kde ssd
<SchrodingersScat> surgy: persistence is a liveusb thing, it gives space that the liveusb can store settings and changes. If you do an actual install to the flashdrive is when you'd worry about grub, and yeah unplugging the internal would be the sure way to make sure it wasn't botched, but really so long as you pay attention you should be fine, i believe there's a setting for where to grub
<hal9000> surgy: just make sure it installs grub to your flash drive. best case, unplug all your hdd/sdd's
<Hagglebutton> hal9000, That is going to change the icon of chromium, not the icon of my launcher.
<surgy> yeah i think ill just do a persistent live usb
<Hagglebutton> hal9000, I set StartupWMClass to a different value for the window with the page not be grouped with chromium.
<surgy> is there a way to make a live usb with multiple flavors of buntu? like a live cd that can install ubuntu kubuntu and lubuntu ?
<hal9000> surgy: i'm pretty sure you can, you'd just have to spend plenty of time reading/googling
<SchrodingersScat> surgy: multibootusb and yumi say they do this
<SchrodingersScat> although grub2 can probably do it just as easy with an iso image?
<TheTime> |||||| Do you know what your DOMAIN IS WORTH??? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< for a FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or Google >>> VALBOT.com <<< ||||||
<user_849AQV4> test
<sabotagebeats> test
<user_849AQV4> Hello mate
<hal9000> anyone else have "redirect loop" issues with netflix streaming on chromium? clearing cookies didn't help. first time trying netflix on linux in a while, thought i'd have no issue
<Hagglebutton> I know the icons have a path and can also be referenced by name. How can I add a new Icon with a specific name?
<sceadwianj> Anyone familiar with booting to a flash drive? I got boot, but it fails searching for the system partition/
<Hagglebutton> How the icons of WMClasses are looked up?
<Rad-> For some reason changing .Xresources doesn't change urxvt (sp?) colors?
<Rad-> or not
<U^1> hi
<U^1> I am on ubuntu 14.04 and updated it today. do we have a change from ububntu old runlevel (rc PROGRAM) to new one like systemd?
<sceadwian> Anyone have experience with booting linux on a flash drive? I installed Knoppix to a flash drive, it'll boot to it, but won't mount the system partition, can't seem to find the drive after the initial boot.
<LonelyDanbo> I can't get wireless enabled on my laptop. I installed Xubuntu 15.05. The keyboard shortcut doesn't do anything. rfkill list shows nothing.
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, what would be your WIFI card?
<LonelyDanbo> U^1: I don't know. It's a Dell laptop.
<thei0173> sceadwian: no partitions mountet either?
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, the model please?
<LonelyDanbo> U^1: how do I find it?
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, or do the lspci.
<LonelyDanbo> sec
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, and post it on ubuntu pastebin
<sceadwian> thei0173 Good question =P I only tried to mount /sdf /sdg the USB drive it's supposed to be booting from. I'm assuming it can mount the local discs.
<sceadwian> Basically, after the USB boots, it doesn't seem to see the USB subsystem anymore.
<LonelyDanbo> U^1: sorry. It's on the laptop. I have to write it on paper and then re-type it. Might it be Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01 ?
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<U^1> then give me the link
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, sorry lspci -n
<U^1> LonelyDanbo, does that laptop connected or not?
<LonelyDanbo> U^1: it's not hooked up to the ethernet, no.
<U^1> LonelyDanbo,  lspci |grep 'Network controller'
<U^1> what does it say?
<LonelyDanbo> lspci -n spit out a whole bunch of numbers.
<LonelyDanbo> brb. I'll try the other command after I go take a leak.
<n18143> hello!
<U^1> LonelyDanbo,  lspci |grep 'Network controller'
<U^1> do this
<n18143> Question: If an NFS storage share has been mounted to a head node, can I share this same share from head node to other nodes? Provided that storage is connected only to the head node? Thank you.
<LonelyDanbo> since U^1 left can someone else help me fix my wireless on my laptop?
<LonelyDanbo> this old thread from 2011 talks about installing drivers for it but they're not listed in additional drivers.
<MikeUnterberg> hi
<Maybejojo> how do I find out if this MB can run a 64bit OS?
<ObrienDave> check the CPU specs
<surgy> Maybejojo, mb?
<badbodh> Maybejojo, in terminal 'lscpu'
<surgy> is there a list of commands like lsusb lscpu xinput list and other helpfull commands a noob should learn first somewhere?
<ObrienDave> man help
<badbodh> search engines are your friend. i learn such commands in these channels when folks troubleshoot
<Guest25307> hey I just installed xubuntu for the first time, when I use type commands am I supposed to type the $ in?
<Maybejojo> OK thanks all lscpu gave 32-bit, 64-bit
<ObrienDave> Guest25307, no, that is your user prompt
<Guest25307> im trying to install my nvidia drivers, I tried it with and without the $'s and I cant get it to work
<Maybejojo> now I am wondering if I can cram 8gigs of RAM in this machine. How can I tell?
<ObrienDave> Maybejojo, that would be in your MB specs
<Guest25307> like i'll enter sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and nothing happens
<badbodh> for that read your mobo's manual Maybejojo
<Guest25307> that's supposed to tell me what drivers I have
<Maybejojo> ObrienDave, badbodh how do I find out what MB I have?
<wileee> Guest25307, have you run an update?
<badbodh> Maybejojo, are you on a laptop ?
<ObrienDave> Maybejojo, GOOGLE
<Maybejojo> badbodh, yes
<Guest25307> sudo apt-get update is one of the commands i ran
<Guest25307> i'm using this guide http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<badbodh> most laptops have support for 4 gigs only. only high end ones have more capacity. check your manufacturer's website or do some web search
<wileee> Guest25307, Look in setings-software & sources in additional drivers.
<Maybejojo> ObrienDave, the problem is that it is a Configured To Order machine from Microcenter
<badbodh> ObrienDave, stop promoting google :P tell them to duckduckgo themselves
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<Maybejojo> badbodh, ^
<Guest25307> i clicked additional drivers but nothing happened
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know what I need to be doing. I get the impression that I have a driver installed for this wifi card, but it's not the proprietary driver. Do I need the proprietary one?
<LonelyDanbo> I found this specifically for my wifi card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest25307> wilee when I click additional drivers nothing happens
<LonelyDanbo> why are they talking about version 10 and 12 when the current LTS is 14?
<wileee> Guest25307, A driver or the tab of a the gui? Unusual is all.
<badbodh> Maybejojo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/179958/how-do-i-find-out-my-motherboard-model
<badbodh> first result on web serch
<Guest25307> the tab of the gui
<Guest25307> if i go into the start menu like thing and type in additional drivers
<Guest25307> and double click it
<Guest25307> nothing happens
<wileee> Guest25307, Are you sure your not on the live again?
<Guest25307> on the live?
<Guest25307> you mean the live usb?
<wileee> Guest25307, you get no response to the search right?
<badbodh> Guest25307, run "sudo apt-get install inxi pastebinit" , when done run "inxi -Gx|pastebinit"
<Guest25307> well i can search but when i double click additional drivers nothing happens
<badbodh> share the url here
<Maybejojo> badbodh, Sweet! thank you I will try using duckgo more often ;)
<Guest25307> when I do the inxi command it says I already have the latest version
<badbodh> ok, run the second one
<Guest25307> when i do the Gx| command nothing happens
<badbodh> second one will show you a url
<snowkidind> question: i have exim configured in my trusty install, i want to just get to my email directly off  of my webserver using the gui how do i do that?
<snowkidind> it comes with thunderbird but i dont see how i can point an account to the computer it’s on
<Guest25307> nothing happens >.<
<Matt_teni> ok guys i need some help. you know when you edit grub file in /etc/default/grub and add like acpi_baclight to control the backlight? how do i force it to use nv_backlight?
<badbodh> Guest25307, do you have 'inxi' and 'pastebinit' both installed?
<Guest25307> I literally installed linux for the first time an hour ago and this is the first thing I'm trying to do
<Matt_teni> i know there is acpi_backlight=vendor but that use Toshiba and it doens't work. i need to fore it to use nv_backlight only
<badbodh> Guest25307, just run "inxi -Gx" and paste the output on a pastebin. like dpaste or fpaste
<Guest25307> looked through the terminal, it says i have the latest version of both
<Guest25307> when i did the first command
<Guest25307> theres no output
<badbodh> what is your g-card make and model ?
<Guest25307> nvidia 765m
<badbodh> was it working in windows ?
<surgy> how do i change what grub is calling my operating systems? like if i wanted it to say "linux" instead of ubuntu..... also   id like grub to look different.... maybe a background image.... how do i do this?
<Guest25307> yeah
<Matt_teni> anyone?
<Guest25307> yes badbodh
<wileee> surgy, The grub 2 manual is on line you might like it.
<surgy> wileee, fine :)
<wileee> it's pretty conclusive
<Guest25307> basically all I want to do right now is use my extra monitors, but when I click display xubuntu freezes and not even the alt+printsc thing fixes it
<badbodh> Guest25307, and "additional drivers" app shows nothing ?
<Guest25307> so i searched online and found out it might be my graphics drivers
<Guest25307> yeah i click additional drivers and nothing happens
<snowkidind> how u get a ubuntu out of “suspend?
<badbodh> it doesn't open or it lists no drivers ? Guest25307
<Guest25307> when I click it the start menu closes
<Guest25307> that's all
<Guest25307> hey, on the settings popout it has a lock symbol on the bottom right
<Guest25307> not sure what that means
<badbodh> Guest25307, then reboot and join this chat. we will take it from there.
<Guest25307> ok
<Refine> hey I'm the guest from earlier having problems with nvidia drivers
<Refine> just restarted
<badbodh> Guest25307, shoo now. time is money.
<badbodh> lol
<Refine> ok now it pops up
<badbodh> click on it now
<Refine> it says no additional drivers available
<badbodh> ok close it
<badbodh> in terminal run "sudo apt-get update"
<Refine> ooh it's doing stuff now
<badbodh> say when it finishes without aany error
<Refine> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A777609328949509
<Refine> badbodh
<badbodh> ...you said you just installed it. where did a ppa come from ?
<Refine> I went ito a guide to try and do this before i came here
<badbodh> remove any ppa-s
<Refine> how do i do that?
<Refine> this is the guide I used http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<badbodh> in control panel look for "software sources"
<Refine> how do I get to control panel?
<Unrelated> Hello
<Refine> did you mean ubuntu software center?
<badbodh> Refine, it will be named "settings" or "system settings" in your start menu
<badbodh> it should lok like this http://cdn.ghacks.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/xfce_settings.png
<Refine> ok im at settings and I searched for software
<Refine> i have software & updates and software updater
<badbodh> 'software and updates'
<Refine> kk
<badbodh> in second tab "other softwares" remove third party ppas
<badbodh> only "canonical" and "independent" repo should be there
<badbodh> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Software-Sources_006.png <- keep first 4 entries, remove others below
<Refine> what about cdrom:[Xubuntu 15.04_Vervet_- Release amd64...
<HoloIRCUser3> Any bundle of security issues we can apply on Ubuntu?
<badbodh> you can keep that.
<badbodh> leave it 'unticked'
<Refine> ok now I just have that and 2 things from canoical partners
<badbodh> make sure you have 'canonical partner' and 'independent' ticked
<Refine> i don't have independent
<badbodh> ok peace
<badbodh> close it
<badbodh> now in terminal run 'sudo apt-get update' again
<Refine> done
<Refine> no errors
<badbodh> now run 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices'
<badbodh> any output ?
<Refine> yeah
<Refine> == cpu-microcode.py == driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free  == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0 == modalias : pci:v000010DEd000011E1sv00001462sd000010EEbc03sc02i00 vendor   : NVIDIA Corporation model    : GK106M [GeForce GTX 765M] driver   : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin driver   : nvidia-340 - distro non-free driver   : nvidia-346 - distro non-free recommended driver   : nvidia-346-updates
<badbodh> eek, don't paste here. can't make out a thing
<badbodh> paste in dpaste.com and share the url
<Matt_teni> guys please
<Refine> http://pastebin.com/F6Y3FSTq
<Matt_teni> how do i force using nv_backlight in grub config?
<Unrelated> I am having microphone issues. Would anyone be able (and willing) to assist me?
<badbodh> Refine, good, now open up 'additional drivers' it should show the same list
<Refine> yeah
<Refine> it looks like I have 4 nvidia drivers
<badbodh> Unrelated, Matt_teni have patience. as you can see i am alone here right now. i got no answers. wait till some one else shows up
<Refine> that might've been from my mistakes earlier
<Unrelated> I am in no hurry.
<Matt_teni> sorry badbodh
<Ben64> Unrelated: sup
<Refine> and theres a noueau dislpay driver thats open source
<badbodh> Refine, don't add third party ppa-s, they always cause trouble for new users. not every guide on the internet is reliable. consult ubuntu's sources first. wiki, manpages etc.
<Refine> alright
<badbodh> Refine, now choose appropriate driver for your g-card model. if it is new 346 should work, for ancient cards (before you were born) use 340
<Refine> ok
<Refine> should I uninstall  the X.org X server nouveau display driver
<badbodh> Matt_teni, repeat your question again. Ben64 is online now. Unrelated you too.
<Unrelated> Ben?
<Matt_teni> I have have troubleshooting my backlight issue and I have managed to nail it down. I need to use nv_backlight as 'default". I don't know what kernal parameter to enter in grub.
<Felix0100101> hi
<Unrelated> Ben64? The same sassy frood I've known for years?
<Matt_teni> when i do echo the backlight files which i have three folder acpi_vidoe0,toshiba and nv_backlight, only nv_backlight works
<badbodh> Unrelated, state your issue. details of mic (internal external, make model). any other detail.
<Ben64> Unrelated: indeed
<badbodh> hello Felix0100101
<Unrelated> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, latest Alsa drivers, pulseaudio volume control, all installed and working
<Unrelated> I'm using a SoundBlaster Audigy2 Platinum Soundcard.
<Unrelated> My microphone is detected by the hardware.
<Unrelated> However, no sound is coming through my mic.
<Unrelated> The microphone works perfectly as I can hear my voice through the speakers.
<Ben64> so you can't record?
<Unrelated> However, neither Ubuntu nor any app or program is recognizing my voice.
<Unrelated> I can't even chat.
<Unrelated> So in essence, yeah, i can't record. there is no input being recognized.
<badbodh> Matt_teni, i don't own toshiba, not sure where to start. ask your question when more folks show up. also try #linux channel
<Refine> I got my external displays to work!! thanks a million
<Matt_teni> no need to know toshiba badbodh do you know the parameters which goes in after quite "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet" which would force to use nv_backlight?
<bender|> I still can't get the virtual keyboard away from my login screen.
<Matt_teni> badbodh,
<bender|> And this is irritating because I can't log in to Unity, as the virtual keyboard covers half (or even more than that) UI list on the login screen.
<Matt_teni> i tried acpi_osi=, acpi_osi=linux, video_use.backlight.native=1, none of them are using nv_backlight
<bender|> Anyway to load unity from lightdm?
<bender|> (Through the command line)
<badbodh> Matt_teni, all i know is that "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX = <something>" not GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT :P
<wileee> bender|, sudo service lightdm start
<Matt_teni> ok what can i add on grub_cmd_linux= badbodh i need to force it to use nv_backlight. so when i do ls /sys/class/backlight, i dont see nv_bcklight on it
<Matt_teni> damn i have to go
<Matt_teni> catchup with you guys later
<badbodh> ok Matt_teni will keep digging
<bender|> wileee, I've quite a few UIs, and I'm currently IRCing from cinnamon, since 'C' comes first, so the virtual keyboard doesn't cover that. lol
<bender|> Wait I don't think i'm describing my problem correctly.
<Unrelated> heh
<wileee> bender|, I can't decipher that honestly.
<badbodh> Unrelated, in what applications are you having mic issue? most of them need you to specify input device in settings
<Unrelated> TBH, I haven't tried an app yet, as my microphone doesn't even register on the test page.
<Unrelated> So you know when you open up Volume Control, you can select your input device? and then there's the orange bars? yeah, mine don't move.
<badbodh> Unrelated, run 'alsamixer' in terminal, press F4 to list input devices only. take a screenshot and upload on postimage.org site
<badbodh> share url here
<bender|> http://i.imgur.com/HDuGXAB.jpg
<bender|> ^That virtual keyboard is a nuisance.
<Unrelated> http://postimg.org/image/bhqyb86pn/b319264b/
<Unrelated> Sorry it took so long.
<wileee> bender|, Have you from a tty logged in?
<bender|> wileee, Elaborate?
<badbodh> bender|, on top right you see 'humanoid' icon? click on it, turn off virtual keyboard. choose unity. turn it on again.
<wileee> bender|, ctrl-alt-f1 log in than run the lightdm command I gace you.
<wileee> gave
<badbodh> Unrelated, your input volume is past 100% :D i can't see any issues there. stick around, maybe somebody got an answer.
<bender|> badbodh, wileee, Will try.
<wileee> either should work
<Unrelated> I've got an alsa output if anyone is good with this sort of thing.
<stef--> good morning
<stef--> i need help
<stef--> i have a crossover cable.. and i use it..for -> pc-router.. (i dont have  straigth)
<stef--> in win the drivers make it like as straigth
<stef--> can i make it the same in ubuntu?
<t3chguy> Hello, I need to boot my computer from a Linux live usb and it got as far as "EISA bus registered"  and doesn't go any further. Just flashes the underscore. Any ideas?
<t3chguy> Hmm apparently hitting enter made it go a little more
<Halelujah> Hi!
<Halelujah> Just installed Lubuntu and i get wierd looking notices
<Tzunamii> Put some lipstick and a wig on them and they might look better
<Halelujah> i get lines trough them
<EVEREST_007> How can i set folder background in Linux Mint17
<badbodh> EVEREST_007, join mint channels traitor
<badbodh> Halelujah, screenshots help
<Halelujah> how to make one?
<Unrelated> dangit. I tried doing an amixer output, but everything seems to be set to 0, so I guess I'm using pulse audio?
<aj_> can anyone tell me about ppa
<badbodh> Halelujah, install 'pinta' : sudo apt-get install pinta
<aj_> m  trying to download hexchat it says ppa error!!!
<badbodh> then launch pinta , "new > screenshot" from menu
<badbodh> Unrelated, pulseaudio is like an 'agent', it will play your stuff through alsa
<Unrelated> hrm.
<aj_> can anyone tell me about ppa?
<Halelujah> badboodh ok.
<aj_> m  trying to download hexchat it says ppa error!!!
<aj_> badbodh:  can anyone tell me about ppa?
<aj_> m  trying to download hexchat it says ppa error!!!
<badbodh> aj_, don;t use ppa. remove them from 'software and updates' > second tab.
<badbodh> then do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install hexchat'
<aj_> how to do that
<aj_> m  new to ubuntu and learning
<badbodh> open system settings.
<aj_> ok
<badbodh> 'software and updates'
<badbodh> last row
<Halelujah> badboodh i also dont have sound :(
<badbodh> Halelujah, one isue at a time.
<badbodh> Halelujah, upload your screenshot in postimage.org site, share url here
<Halelujah> badboodh ok
<badbodh> lemme see your 'weird notifications'
<aj_> badbodh: m using ubuntu on dual boot
<badbodh> aj_, irrelevant. did you open software & updates ?
<viju> Hi
<aj_> no i  cant\
<aj_> its software update
<aj_> its software updater
<viju> I am trying to download a software, it's huge, around 4GB. I want to use wget or axel but I am not sure how to make it work. The link gives error if I use wget/axel.
<Halelujah> check
<badbodh> aj_, open 'system settings'
<badbodh> Halelujah, screenshot done? upload it on postimage.org
<aj_> badbodh: tell  me the procedure to open it by cmd
<Halelujah> badboodh, http://s3.postimg.org/iqw3m3ycz/wierd.jpg
<badbodh> Halelujah, `theme problem. change theme.
<badbodh> i don;t use lubuntu, but their should be some option to change notification theme. if not, change the gtk theme itself.
<aj_> badbodh: tell  me the procedure to open it by cmd
<badbodh> *there
<gott3rfunk3n83> hey
<gott3rfunk3n83> people here?
<badbodh> aj_, run 'unity-control-center'
<gott3rfunk3n83> nya
<Halelujah> badbodh ok
<aj_> badbodh: there they tell unity control center has not been installed!!
<Halelujah> thanks it fixed isssue
<badbodh> aj_, which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Halelujah> Can you help me to fix sound?
<aj_> 14.04\
<aj_> gnome
<Halelujah> I use latest. I need to restart
<gott3rfunk3n83> sound driver
<badbodh> Halelujah, aj_ join channels relevant to your ubuntu flavor for better help > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aj_> it has been installed by one of my faculty
<badbodh> that's #ubuntu-gnome and #lubuntu
<badbodh> aj_, then run 'gnome-control-center', always mention your ubuntu version when asking question. by default we assume ubuntu(unity) flavor.
<Halelujah> hi im back
<aj_> anyway when i typed sudo apt get update it says   gpg error
<badbodh> don't add ppas, they will cause trouble
<Halelujah> hi adbodh
<Halelujah> :)
<badbodh> run gnome-control-center aj_ , open 'software and updates'
<badbodh> yes Halelujah
<aj_> ya it open new box then?
<badbodh> aj_, second tab
<aj_> means?
<aj_> its gives varios option like blutooth color setting etc
<badbodh> aj_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Software-Sources_006.png <- go there
<badbodh> 'other software'
<badbodh> untick all entries other than 'canonical' ones
<aj_> no such option
<U^1> guys ia oast openvpn software safe to use?
<aj_> got it
<aj_> but by some other way
<badbodh> aj_, you first have to 'click' on 'software and updates' icon
<aj_> next?
<aj_> there you have clicked on add?
<badbodh> that's some pic on the internet, ignore the circles
<aj_> ok
<aj_> it gaves same option
<badbodh> make sure only 'canonical' entries are ticked. untick all others.
<badbodh> *canonical and independent entries sorry.
<aj_> ftp videolan is also there
<badbodh> untick
<badbodh> why did you add so many ppa-s needlessly
<badbodh> vlc hexchat all are available in repository by default
<gott3rfunk3n83> i want to use vidalia on ubuntu but its not working on packages. can anyone help?
<aj_> postgre is also there but it is been used in rails devlopment
<gott3rfunk3n83> like an updated ppa. for vidalia
<badbodh> aj_, listen kid. if you add ppa make sure you add their gpg keys too. visit the ppa-s launchpad.net page for instructions.
<ikonia> gott3rfunk3n83: if a PPA package isn't working, the best thing to do is talk to /work through the problem with the PPA maintainer
<ikonia> they know the software they build, and what it's meant to work with
<aj_> revert
<badbodh> aj_, if you can't add keys, don;t use ppas.
<aj_> ok
<aj_> after that
<xapa> hey
<xapa> anyone active ??
<aj_> badbodh: now can i  run sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> many people
<aj_> badbodh: now can i  run sudo apt-get update?
<xapa> \disconnect
<xapa> \exit
<aj_> badbodh: now can i  run sudo apt-get update?
<Dro__> i'm looking for a html/css editor that display color when using a color code #somecolor ... any suggestion ?
<aj_> nobody is here
<aj_> suck
<Halelujah> badbodh hi can you help me to fix sound issue?
<carlosthejackal> what kind of sound issue?
<Halelujah> carlosthejackal hi, i have no sound, no sound icon after latest lubuntu clean install
<carlosthejackal> what motherboard?
<Halelujah> hmm
<Halelujah> i dont know i use hp compaq 6715s notebook
<carlosthejackal> go to the manufacturer site and look for the linux driver.
<usernew> hello, how can I save a wifi connection so when I restart the pc connects automatically via command line? I am running ubuntu from command line
<ikonia> don't use the command line
<ikonia> use the network manager gui
<ikonia> network manager will manage your wireless connection quick and easy
<carlosthejackal> once you connect to a network it should connect you automatically every time
<usernew> ikonia: I am not running xserver. I can only run it from command line for the intended purpose
<ikonia> then you'll have to setup a card and network definition
<usernew> ikonia: yes, I am aware of that but idk how to save the password
<ikonia> there is documentation about how to setup network definition/config in the ubuntu server guide
<ikonia> the password is saved in the config file
<ikonia> some AP's will allow you to do it via certs, rather than a password, that maybe better than storing a password in a config file
<Halelujah> carlosthejackal they have only linux drivers
<Halelujah> i mean windows
<Halelujah> i think i have ADI Soundmax sound card
<Halelujah> anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !sound | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<carlosthejackal> haleluha go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500847
<carlosthejackal> common issue with that sound card
<Halelujah> carlosthejackal thanks ill try to fix
<carlosthejackal> you will find the commands there for terminal for  your card
<DarkMat> Hi, I need a L2TP/IPsec client working on Ubuntu. I have tested several with no success. Thanks.
<ikonia> the ones in the repos all work
<DarkMat> I can connect from Android and Windows but not from Ubuntu, using the closest parameters possible
<Halelujah> hi
<badbodh> i am back!
<lamppid> Maybe anybody to know free working vpn server?
<cfhowlett> lamppid, ask #linux
<lamppid> ok, thanks
<rory> lamppid: We just set up one at work using Openswan https://www.openswan.org/
<rory> oh
<DarkMat> lamppid, Softether
<DarkMat> Ok, he left
<carlosthejackal_> Good night
<Halelujah> i still cant fix my sound problem :(
<Halelujah> Can someone help me please to fix sound issue?
<Halelujah> :?
<Halelujah> :/
<zetheroo> is it ok if I ask a question here about a wifi issue even though I am using Mint?
<eva-unit-001> evening everyone, Do you guys some quick advice or links for learning Python, Im running UbuntuMate 15 as of now and before, slack and open.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> zetheroo: you've used this channel many times - you know it's policies
<ikonia> eva-unit-001: try the python channel
<zetheroo> I thought Mint was close enough to Ubuntu that it may be ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: no, it's not
<zetheroo> nobody is answering in the mint channel :P
<ikonia> zetheroo: this channel only supports ubuntu, as you know
<ikonia> zetheroo: not this channels problem
<zetheroo> ok
<Halelujah> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<eva-unit-001> Whoa, Its all Linux, why would that be a problem? and thank you for the source. I will check it out.
<Halelujah> it does recognize my sound card
<eva-unit-001> Thanks guys.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | eva-unit-001, this is not #linux.  this is ubuntu.  official ubuntu is supported.  not official ubuntu?  not supported.
<ubottu> eva-unit-001, this is not #linux.  this is ubuntu.  official ubuntu is supported.  not official ubuntu?  not supported.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<badbodh> zetheroo, i didn't see you on linuxmint channels
<badbodh> join and ask again
<zetheroo> badbodh: ok ...
<Halelujah> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12096198/
<zetheroo>  badbodh: I am asking for you in the ##linuxmint channel ...
<Halelujah> WHen i do "sudo aplay -l" i get: aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<badbodh> zetheroo, linuxmint channels aren't on freenode. connect to irc.spotchat.org and /join #linuxmint-help
<Halelujah> Im going to install pulseaudio
<badbodh> your hexchat should be preconfigured to join those channels if you really use mint
<zetheroo> oh?
<bekks> Halelujah: Why was it uninstalled at all?
<Halelujah> bekks i installed Fresh and clean latest Lubuntu and it was without it
<Halelujah> Dont ask me why please
<bekks> Halelujah: ah, yeah. Lubuntu is the only derivate which doesnt ship pulseaudio by default.
<Halelujah> why so?!
<ikonia> I didn't know that
<badbodh> Halelujah, did you ask in #lubuntu ?
<bekks> Halelujah: Default choice of packages.
<zetheroo> badbodh: I am on hexchat :)
<Halelujah> badbodh they're pretty idle there
<Halelujah> bekks that's strange isn't it?
<bekks> Halelujah: I dont think so, no.
<Halelujah> So after i've installed pulseaudio should i restart?
<beejoomboom> i am trying to run this dummy command-       "    sudo echo "coco" > /var/log/zaza.txt     " on a file I just created using "sudo nano" but it will not allow writing to it in this manner because of permissions
<beejoomboom> Do you have any idea why that may be/
<beejoomboom> ?
<ikonia> because of the redirect
<ikonia> sudo is only doing the echo
<ikonia> not the redirect
<beejoomboom> Do you know how I can use sudo for the redirect as well?
<DalekSec> So, echo foo | sudo tee /var/log/foo  would be one option.
<Halelujah_> hi
<beejoomboom> What is tee in this example?
<Halelujah_> Sound still not working :(
<Halelujah_> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<beejoomboom> Thank you DalekSec
<DalekSec> beejoomboom: Copies stdout to the file, biggest difference is you'll still see it as it's not removed from stdout.
<beejoomboom> Nice
<beejoomboom> Thank you very much
<DalekSec> Sure thing.
<badbodh> Halelujah_, your issue is really lubuntu specific. not sure how many here can fix your issue. do try every once in a while.
<Halelujah_> lubuntu and ubuntu aren't diffrenet
<badbodh> i've used other distros too. pulseaudio is always up and running
<badbodh> Halelujah_, they use the same base packages and repositories. but on top of that, pretty different. maybe you got some missing package, or something wrongly configured by default (not your fault)
<Halelujah_> it's definetly not my fault
<Halelujah_> :/
<badbodh> you can use live-usb of another ubuntu based distro like xubuntu or linuxmint and check your sound.
<badbodh> if your sound works, ditch lubuntu.
<zetheroo> ok, so the issue I am having in Mint with slow wifi data transfer rates I am also seeing in Ubuntu with another Intel wifi chipset ...
<zetheroo> looking online there seems to be a fair bit mentioned about this symptom - but the "fixes" are hit-n-miss ...
<ikonia> can we take the mint discussion out of here please
<Halelujah_> badodh im sure sound works on other distros
<Halelujah_> But i'm using Lubuntu for a reason
<rightnow> I have a problem with systemd on 15.04: http://pastebin.com/aMqFTsti
<rightnow> Im a n00b at linux in general
<badbodh> Halelujah_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<badbodh> Halelujah_, read this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup
<Halelujah_> badbodh, hi. Here's what fixed my issue - installing pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils
<badbodh> ah good then. pulseaudio for the win.
<Halelujah_> yeah
<Halelujah_> Thanks :)
<bk67> Does Ubuntu have NSA backdoors?
<ikonia> bk67: nothing known
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<henry__> yo!
<henry__> yo!
<ikonia>  you said that already
<henry__> So..
<Guest38018> hello
<matteotheonlyone> is anybody there?
<ikonia> over 1500 are in this channel
<Halelujah> Hi, can anyone name a good gui text editor?
<bekks> Halelujah: gvim
<torelulz> Halelujah: gedit
<wotan147> anyone knows what it means to have an error with " Protocol http not supported or disabled in libcurl" on a server when doing sudo apt-get update ?
<ikonia> it means it can't talk to the server on http
<torelulz> or sublime, Halelujah
<Halelujah> sublime looks cool
<wotan147> ikonia, okay but I have the "curl" packag installed in latest version (7.35.1)  I am using trusty
<wotan147> and for other server, it is working, so I don't understand why not this one
<wotan147> guilty server is "deb http://download.mendeley.com/apt stable main"
<ikonia> that server doesn't support http ?
<Mailaender> Halelujah: http://kate-editor.org/
<wotan147> ikonia, I guess it does because it has been automatically added in the source.list when installing this "mendeley software"
<wotan147> moreover , probably realted when i laumch the software, it ask me for username and password to connect to my online account. And there it says "ssl handshake failed"
<monsune> does anyone know what happens to the filesystem when you manually delete a 300GB sparse file of some vm? no extra free space appeared after that and i'm somehow worried
<ikonia> wotan147: don't guess - check if it does
<bekks> monsune: A sparse file can have a physical size of 0 bytes.
<monsune> bekks yes i know but in this case it wasn't... it was filled to 90% with data in vm
<wotan147> ikonia, how to do ?
<bekks> monsune: So you deleted a file in your vm - and then you checked where and what which makes you think the spaced used wasnt freed up?
<monsune> bekks i wiped those data clean before deleting .raw file but afaik spare files never shrink thus i should get my free space back after deleting it... and it never happened, df still reports same amount of free space
<monsune> i mean i removed the sparse .raw (hard disk image) on host
<monsune> expecting to have 300GB of extra free space after that while it never happened
<bekks> monsune: And the answer to my question?
<monsune> bekks could you please rephrase the question?
<monsune> or i could just briefly start from scratch: i had a 300GB sparse file created on host, i loaded that 300GB hard disk with data in my vm, then i wiped that hard disk clean in vm, then i removed the sparse file manually on host and my 300GB never got back
<Newbie753> {0}
<monsune> so i wonder what happened to the free space and do i face a filesystem corruption or is that normal because i never used a proxmox tool to remove the .raw
<bekks> monsune: You deleted a file in your guest: where did you run df to see wether space freed up?
<monsune> bekks i didn't delete a file in guest because the file was a virtual hard disk for that guest
<Newbie235> {0}
<Mailaender> {0}
<bekks> monsune: So you deleted a file on your host?
<monsune> i deleted it on host machine and that's where i checked df
<monsune> yes
<monsune> i just didn't use proxmox web portal for that
<monsune> didn't know that it could make any difference
<bekks> monsune: So did you restart the proxmox services?
<ikonia> Newbie235: / Mailaender could you remove your bots please,
<monsune> never did
<bekks> monsune: How do you ensure that there is no open file handle left for that file?
<monsune> bekks honestly i didn't think about that at all
<AEL-H> I am trying to access a https page with wget, but the output of wget is just returning a blank login screen.
<Newbie235> not a bot, but an in-game IRC client for #openra currently stress testing a room with many chatters, sorry didn't want to disturb (the game runs on Ubuntu btw!)
<AEL-H> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<bekks> AEL-H: You need to log in.
<monsune> bekks what would be my best bet to make sure about that?
<bekks> monsune: "< bekks> monsune: So did you restart the proxmox services?" :)
<AEL-H> sorry, I have used --http-user and --ask-password
<matytiahu> exit
<monsune> bekks never because i have no idea what should be restarted and if anything should :) seriously
<monsune> bekks i have other vms running and crunching stuff so i'm a bit scared of restarting anything
<ikonia> Newbie235: if you could take it out of this channel pelase
<Mailaender> sure thing
<ikonia> thank you
<monsune> bekks but the fact is that once i deleted another virtual hard disk via proxmox panel - the space was claimed back (some 80GB drive this time) so definetly proxmox does something else than simply wiping the .raw especially as it took a while, like 2 mins
<monsune> bekks how do i check if the file is open by any process while that file is gone?
<vrkansagara1> ha
<vrkansagara1> ha
<vrkansagara> ha
<vrkansagara> haha
<demonlove_> hello after downloading pligin  do i  need to sudoapt-get update
<bithul> hi
<wotan147> wtf does it mean to have this after sudo apt-get update :"Duplicate sources.list entry http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)"
<vrkansagara> demonlove_:  yes
<vrkansagara> bithul:  hi
<vrkansagara> wotan147: just remove all lists And try it again
<demonlove_> sudo apt-get upadate does what in reallity?
<monsune> bekks you still there? i got some interesting stuff:
<monsune> kvm       169958  169981       root   17u      REG                9,4 322122547200   13631500  (deleted)/var/lib/vz/images/405/vm-405-disk-3.raw
<vrkansagara> demonlove_:  It will update you system with latest lib.
<monsune> wtf is going on... the file is deleted but still "in use" by kvm?
<bithul> hello what are you talkin about
<wotan147> vrkansagara all lists from where? from the sources.list file? but then it will not update anything anymore?
<MonkeyDust> bithul  this is the ubuntu support channel
<monsune> omg 1600+ people in the channel and no help
<bithul> thank you i was confused
<monsune> what happened to this place?
<demonlove_> everyone naive
<vrkansagara> wotan147:  just remove the f* all list file and you will be solved with the prob
<demonlove_> vituoso spend their time in devlopmet\
<bithul> i am from india
<monsune> bithul i want to live in india
<demonlove_> me too
<bithul> how oid are you
<demonlove_> orissa
<bekks> monsune: That file is still in use by KVM, and a file handle is still open, so deleting that file will just male it disappear, but not actually delete it.
<vrkansagara> monsune:  ???
<bekks> monsune: Once the last file handle is closed, the file is removed.
<monsune> bekks oh so deleting isn't really about deleting
<monsune> bekks omg :) that's some cool stuff actually
<vrkansagara> my stupid keyboard used other alternative keys than what i expect
<bekks> monsune: Deleting is deleting. But you kept using that file when you removed it.
<vrkansagara>  ;-)
<wotan147> vrkansa located where ? in /var/lib/apt/lists    ?
<monsune> bekks so it seems quite normal? i only managed to "disappear" it but rm didn't actually close opened file handle(s)
<monsune> bekks trust me i never used that file... it was even removed from the vm via proxmox portal
<bekks> monsune: Thats a perfectly normal behaviour. You are responsible for closing all file handles before deleting a file.
<bekks> monsune: rm does not remove file handles. rm removes files.
<monsune> bekks i "disconnected" the virtual hard disk first and deleted the .raw when it said it was unused
<bekks> monsune: And still a file handle is open.
<monsune> bekks i'm starting to understand now
<Halelujah> My sound is not working again after restart :(
<AEL-H> How would I go about hiding all files in a folder on ubuntu from terminal?
<monsune> bekks but how bad is it to remove file without closing file handles first? do i face a filesystem corruption?
<bekks> monsune: No. You face open file handles.
<Halelujah> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<OpenRAirc> AEL-H: Don't, you would have to rename them starting with a .
<monsune> bekks is having open file handles bad besides the fact that no free space is reclaimed?
<Seveas> monsune: there's no corruption. linux will keep treating the file as if it wasn't deleted, until you close the last file handle. And using some nifty tricks you can even reattach it to the filesystem.
<monsune> Seveas many thanks for this explanation
<Seveas> monsune: no it's not bad, it's even common practice for safe temprary files :)
<monsune> so what would be better? to use some tricks and reattach it to the filesystem and then remove properly or just try to close those handles?
<bekks> monsune: df shows wrong values, du shows wrong values, ls shows misleading contents.
<sjoshi> Hello, taskwarrior app is still showing the older version in ubuntu repos :(
<bekks> monsune: Restart proxmox services to properly release file handles.
<monsune> Seveas, bekks so i actually discovered a way to hide files on filesystem level :)
<Seveas> monsune: close the handles. Find out which application still has it open with lsof and/or fuser. Then close that application.
<bekks> monsune: Thats been suggested quite a time ago.
<AEL-H> OpenRAirc: Why not, is there some side-effect that would make that undesirable? I just want to hide some files in a folder so that it is more easily navigatable
<Seveas> monsune: indeed!
<monsune> bekks i'm scared that it would f*ck up my other vms
<bekks> monsune: A safe way to loose data, more likely.
<monsune> Seveas how about those tricks? is it hard to do?
<Seveas> Halelujah: the pidfile lives in /run/user/*/pulse/pid -- try deleting it and rebooting.
<Seveas> monsune: depends on the filesystem. And doing it wrong will cause corruption. So I really shouldn't have mentioned it :)
<bekks> monsune: If you dont trust proxmox, then you should redesign your virtualization concept.
<monsune> Seveas ok so that's not like bulletproof stuff and not like oneliner to switch data back and forth
<Seveas> monsune: affirmative :)
<kkk123> hey fags
<kkk123> er
<kkk123> wrong chan
<demonlove_> he he
<monsune> bekks i do trust it but i just don't know
<kkk123> monsune, ah shut the fuck up u dick sucker
<kkk123> u 2 bekks
<demonlove_> kkk123
<kkk123> ubuntu is for fucking faggots
<Halelujah> Seveas i did as you say
<Halelujah> Ill restart
<kkk123> that dont kno how computer work
<bekks> monsune: For all of my virtualization environments I DO KNOW they will survive a reboot.
<kkk123> Halelujah, suck this fucking dick before u restart
<demonlove_> what?
<kkk123> demonlove_, sup qt
<kkk123> cc, shut the fuck up
<kkk123> wotan147, shut the fuck up
<DalekSec> !ops | kkk123
<ubottu> kkk123: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kkk123> fucking queerbags
<monsune> thanks DalekSec
<kkk123> !ops | DalekSec
<ubottu> DalekSec: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kkk123> !ops | DalekSec
<kkk123> !ops | DalekSec
<kkk123> !ops | DalekSec
<kkk123> !ops | DalekSec
<bekks> Hahahahaha :)
<monsune> that was quick :) as usual in such moron cases
<Seveas> don't fall to their level monsune, watch your language.
<Guest68898> shut up
<monsune> indeed
<wotan147> kkk123 shut you the fuck up ;)   (you got a problem?  )
<Seveas> wotan147: don't feed the troll.
<bekks> Guest68898: wotan147: watch your language please.
<monsune> ok ignore on and back on my deleted 300GB file...
<Guest68898> shut up is bad? O_O
<Seveas> Guest68898: yes, we try to be nice to people :)
<Guest68898> ah i meant shut up to the kkk guy
<monsune> i just realised that the vm i used to attach that file to is still up, so perhaps that's the problem?
<Seveas> monsune: that'll be it.
<demonlove_> be the nicest person u  know.
<Guest68898> let the demon fall in luv wit u
<Seveas> my wife is 37 weeks pregnant. Don't get me started on loving demons :)
<Guest68898> congrats!
<monsune> Seveas i wish it really solved the problem when i shut it down and my 300GB of free space is reclaimed
<monsune> bekks what do you think?
<cc> hello everyone,i wonder if anyone knows how to overclock the CPU of raspberry pi 2 in ubuntu mate
<Seveas> monsune: sudo lsof | grep that_filename_of_yours_here
<Seveas> what does that say?
<monsune> Seveas let me check really quickly
<bekks> monsune: I told you that quite a time ago. You obviously didnt even read answers. Thats what I think.
<arcimboldo> Can I rename eth1 to vlan618, possibly without updating udev rules?
<ikonia> arcimboldo no
<kkk123> HI IM BACK U DUMB FAGS Seveas i wanna cum in ur pregnant wife plz dennis let me
<monsune> Seveas well it returned quite a bit of lines
<Seveas> well, I guess that's a no. Thanks for answering the question ikonia :)
<not1but2> hi guys, how to prevent data recovery in ubuntu?
<Seveas> not1but2: shred
<monsune> bekks you told me to restart proxmox services and i most likely didn't get it so you meant to just restart a vm
<not1but2> Seveas thx
<bekks> monsune: I told you that your vm was most likely running while you deleted that file.
<Seveas> not1but2: or dban if you want to do an entire disk. And of course nothing beast physical destruction :)
<monsune> hm like 30 lines of this: lsof: no pwd entry for UID 999
<bekks> monsune: You didnt even noticed it, did you?
<arcimboldo> ikonia, so I need to setup udev rules, *and* I also need to reboot?
<monsune> bekks i must have skipped that line from you somehow :/
<AEL-H> is there a command native to ubuntu server that would allow me to limit how much filespace a user could use?
<ikonia> arcimboldo: best way
<arcimboldo> ikonia, thnx
<monsune> bekks i'm jumping back and forth from the console and i'm nervous about possible data loss so please forgive the ignorance
<monsune> i had no idea what was going on
<demonlove_> how to know what are the packages i  have installed in my ubuntu?
<Seveas> AEL-H: quota. And use a filesystem that supports quota (and enable quota)
<Seveas> demonlove_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<arcimboldo> ikonia, I was trying to use ip link set ... name on /etc/network/interfaces but of course ifup fails because the interface name is changed while it's trying to set it up
<arcimboldo> I wondered if there was a trick
<AEL-H> would quota be the only way? Is there anything else?
<monsune> Seveas this appears like 10 times: kvm       169958  169989       root   17u      REG                9,4 322122547200   13631500  (deleted)/var/lib/vz/images/405/vm-405-disk-3.raw
<Seveas> AEL-H: it would be the only way
<AEL-H> Ok thank you
<monsune> Seveas and also like 30-40 lines of: lsof: no pwd entry for UID 999
<Seveas> monsune: that confirms that you need to shut down the vm. Ignore the UID lines.
<monsune> so UID lines aren't to worry about?
<Seveas> monsune: not for this problem.
<monsune> well i hope it doesn't mean another problem to solve or stating a data loss
<monsune> it basically never happened to me before that i rm something and free space isn't showing up
<monsune> so i'm panicking
<demonlove_> Sevas: now i  want to keep backup  of all  these pacakge
<t3chguy> My computer goes into a blank grey screen after selecting to start ubuntu from within a live usb. Any ideas?
<Seveas> monsune: just kill the vm and you'll see your space back. We've told you that quite a few times now :)
<Seveas> demonlove_: of that list or of the actual packages?
<demonlove_> which  are installed after getting proper ubuntu setup
<monsune> Seveas crossing fingers and doing it right now
<not1but2> Monsune - we're in same boat. ive accidentally delete my files
<not1but2> And is trying to recover with photorec
<bekks> monsune: Why are you getting crazy about stopping your vm?
<demonlove_> actually my faculty has configured my system in a creative way, now i  want to get back  all step
<monsune> Seveas, bekks: but when removing another 80GB hard disk from very same machine i never had to shut it down... i used proxmox for removal though and not direct rm on shell, what exactly did proxmox do then?
<bekks> monsune: you wanted to remove that file, so stop that vm now.
<bekks> monsune: And why do you repeat everything you already said?
<Seveas> not1but2: he's in a different boat: he wants to delete a file that's still open :)
<monsune> bekks because i slept pretty bad because of the issue and i also want to fully understand what is going on
<monsune> thanks to you and Seveas i'm starting to understand
<not1but2> Saveas ic
<monsune> OMG my free space is BACK.
<demonlove_> Seveas; actually my faculty has configured my system in a creative way, now i  want to get back  all step
<Seveas> monsune: good. Understanding is the best we can hope for. Much better than blindly typing commands :)
<bekks> monsune: I dont see a reason for repeating everything. It was explained to you, you said you understood. So the next logical step is stopping that single vm.
<bekks> monsune: Whats so hard about it now?
<monsune> bekks and Seveas i'm seriously grateful for your help and patience
<monsune> Seveas as you could probably notice i did want to understand the problem, not just solve it
<Seveas> bekks: well, if you've never seen this before it can be strange. I for one really appreciate that monsune is trying to understand what he's doing. That's rare :)
<demonlove_> Seveas: actually my faculty has configured my system in a creative way, now i  want to get back  all step
<monsune> i am because i learn this way so i don't walk in the dark again
<Seveas> demonlove_: yes, you've said that three times now. I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean with that though.
<bekks> Seveas: Yeah, and he was told what happened, etc. and it was explained to him. No need to go through all that again.
<monsune> so after stopping the vm my 300GB is back... and lsof doesn't show the deleted file anymore, just alot of UID lines
<bekks> monsune: Thats expected.
<Seveas> the UID lines are (probably) because some files are owned by uid 999, which doesn't exist on your system. This is a bit odd, but not worrisome.
<monsune> bekks like Seveas said... it was first time for me so i got really scared and was about to umount, fsck and what not...
<bekks> monsune: So you didnt understood even one line I told you.
<monsune> Seveas well i would rather not see them there then...
<monsune> bekks that's a false statement, i learned alot from you and Seveas
<demonlove_> Seveas: actually someone configured my ubuntu  in a very good manner (graphics, imp pacakge)  now i  have some problem  with that guys and want to get those methods
<monsune> i wanted to get a picture first what was really going on
<demonlove_> is it possible
<demonlove_> my  laptop is with me
<bekks> demonlove_: Whats a "imp package"?
<Halelujah> My sound doesn't work :(
<demonlove_> impoertant package
<demonlove_> he make some command by himself
<Seveas> monsune: sudo lsof | awk '$4 == "999" {print}'
<bekks> demonlove_: Which "important packages"?
<TJ-> demonlove_: Do you mean "gimp" ?
<AEL-H> Is there any way for a root user to view active screen sessions other users have running?
<demonlove_> those one too
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  in a terminal, type   alsamixer  ... if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<demonlove_> ya
<bekks> AEL-H: Sure.
<Seveas> monsune: that should show the open files with the odd uid. pastebin the output and we'll see if there's a problem
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<monsune> bekks, Seveas so should i be happy now? no more worries about the filesystem? was it just about closing the file handles and everything is done automagically in ext4?
<bekks> monsune: Yes.
<AEL-H> Apologies I should have been more specific in my question, if such a method exists does anyone know what that might be?
<bekks> monsune: This entire discussion is pointless after you restarted your vm and reclaimed space.
<monsune> Seveas i will happily do that in a minute
<Seveas> monsune: not in ext4 but in the kernel (this is not a feature of any filesystem, but done at a higher layer)
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  alsamixer is installed by default in ubuntu ... what is the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<monsune> bekks ok i get it... problem solved :) thanks alot again, i do appreciate
<bekks> AEL-H: as root user: su - username;
<monsune> same to you Seveas
<AEL-H> Can the same user be logged in from two different places simultaneously?
<Seveas> yeah
<Halelujah> MonkeyDust: im using Lubuntu
<bekks> AEL-H: Sure.
<Halelujah> clean latest install
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<monsune> well i'm considering fstrim or discard but this would take upgrading the kernel and yet i'm not so sure if it's bug-free and well tested so far (e.g. heard of issues and data losses on md raids)
<bithul> hello how can i open apps in ubuntu studio
<Halelujah> what is wrong with it :/
<Seveas> demonlove_: configuring the machine is more than just the list of packages though.
<Seveas> demonlove_: so I'm not quite sure what you're trying to achieve, but maybe simply backing up your entire machine would help?
<monsune> if i had fstrim working this whole situation would never happened
<Halelujah> how to install alsamixer?
<monsune> i just wanted to get rid of that balloon 300GB which never came back after filling the 300GB hard disk due to the nature of sparse files...
<Seveas> monsune: fstrim/discard won't help. They only work on fs blocks marked as not in use. And as long as the file is open, they won't be marked as not in use :)
<Halelujah> im trying to installe alsamixer: E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<monsune> Seveas yes i get it but please read my last line - that's the real background of all of this rm crap
<bekks> monsune: You did not understand.
<martok> Does anyone know of any Blu-ray software to create video on a Blu-ray disk?
<Seveas> Halelujah: alsa-utils
<monsune> bekks please read my last line too
<bekks> monsune: You issue is NOT about sparse files at all. It was entirely cause by NOT shutting down your vm prior deleting a file.
<Halelujah> Seveas i have installed it
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ amixer amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<bekks> monsune: Please read MY last line...
<Seveas> monsune: hmm. sparse files. I hate those (and all other types of overprovisioning)
<demonlove_> Seveas: how to backing up my entire machine.
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Seveas> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Seveas> demonlove_: 00^
<monsune> bekks i wanted 300GB back... i saw a file (had no idea what sparse was) so i simply deleted it... nothing happened... if i had fstrim i would trim the sucker and never had to play with removing hard disk from vm thus never had to delete and face the whole issue
<Seveas> monsune: unfortunately that's not true at all
<Steve_Wozniak> Hi. Why is Mark Shuttleworth and Canonical full of dumb retarded niggers?
<bekks> monsune: fstrim would not have change one single bit.
<bekks> monsune: the file handle was still open, the file was not deleted until the file handle was closed.
<monsune> bekks to the best of my poor knowledge it would give my space back... and i can back that with some nice urls
<monsune> bekks no no
<Halelujah> Steve_Wozniak: help me to fix my sound problem
<monsune> i mean not fixing the file handle... i would never even try to delete the file, that's the point
<AEL-H> The problem I am having is a user is currently attached to the screen that I also want to attach to, when I try attach to the same screen simultaneously I get : "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check."
<monsune> i meant using fstrim to reclaim my free space from that balooned sparse...
<bekks> monsune: Pointless.
<monsune> what is pointless, bekks?
<bekks> monsune: It is a sparse file, not some black magic.
<monsune> bekks sparse gets filled... so it uses more and more space right?
<monsune> once you clean up that space your free space never gets back because sparse doesn't shrink
<monsune> so in case of 300GB sparse it does hurt
<Seveas> AEL-H: before su-ing you do: chmod a+rw $(readlink -f /dev/stdin)
<bekks> monsune: Like every file. Do you know the difference between a sparse file and a regular file?
<monsune> i learned about that today
<monsune> and i'm trying to explain to you what i wanted to achieve
<bekks> monsune: So whats the difference - explain it.
<monsune> bekks regular file allocates all blocks at once and sparse has "holes"
<bekks> monsune: Correct. So the fact a file being a sparse file is irrelevant for your issue.
<monsune> bekks meaning that you can actually see 300GB but just 1GB is in use and that means the fs only uses 1GB
<Halelujah> please help me to get my sound working :(
<monsune> bekks it is
<bekks> monsune: It is totally irrelevant. It doesnt matter for your problem wether ls -lha show 1M or 300G.
<monsune> bekks because that sparse was a virtual hd right? and i filled it in 90% meaning that sparse took close to 300GB on fs BUT then i wiped that hard disk clean in vm...
<Seveas> monsune: sparse files (like all other ways of overcommitting resources) are also a disaster waiting to happen.
<bekks> monsune: fstrim is totally irrelevant for your issue, too.
<monsune> bekks even though i did wipe it clean my 300GB never shrank to 0 in fs
<bekks> Why would it?
<Seveas> monsune: fstrim in the vm wouldn't have made the file on the host sparse again.
<Seveas> though that would be a neat trick if it worked
<monsune> Seveas yes they are... you need to be very careful and monitor free space constantly...
<monsune> Seveas i didn't mean to fstrim in the vm
<bekks> monsune: fstrim is irrelevant for sparse files.
<monsune> i meant to fstrim on host
<bekks> monsune: It is irrelevant on the host, too.
<monsune> bekks fstrim /mount would give me my 300GB back
<Seveas> fstrim on the host is irrelevant. That does nothing with sparse files.
<bekks> monsune: In absolutely no case.
<monsune> assuming that there was nothing on that drive anymore
<monsune> bekks i can paste a link if you like
<Halelujah> anyone can help me fix sound problem?
<Seveas> monsune: please do. I'm curious.
<Seveas> Halelujah: !repeat
<Seveas> aw feck, that got removed
<monsune> Seveas i will in a second
<bekks> monsune: which will not make your false statement being true.
<Seveas> Halelujah: don't repeat every 60 seconds. That's highly annoying.
<DalekSec> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wotan147> can please somebody go to http://support.mendeley.com then click to sign in and give me hints why the fucking webpage is not loadiing on my computer
<Halelujah> i feel ignored :)
<monsune> bekks and Seveas please check on this one: http://dustymabe.com/2013/06/11/recover-space-from-vm-disk-images-by-using-discardfstrim/
<AEL-H> Seveas: Sorry, I am having trouble breaking down exactly what that command does, would you mind explaining it a bit
<bekks> monsune: So  do you happen to know what fstrim is for?
<wotan147> can please somebody go to http://support.mendeley.com, click sign-in and tell me why it fucking does not load for me ?
<bekks> monsune: It is NOT for reclaiming space in a fs in any way.
<mcphail> monsune: this is all very noisy, so hard to follow. Are you trying to shrink a sparse file you have been using for a filesystem on a virtual machine?
<monsune> bekks how come it worked for this guy i pasted a link from?
<Seveas> monsune: that executes fstrim in the vm though
<Seveas> and I'm really positively surprised that that actually unmaps blocks in the sparse file on the host. Neat!
<bekks> monsune: because both of you did not understand what sparse files are and you both do not know what fstrim is for.
<monsune> mcphail i would love it but fstrim isn't working on my box so i went tru the hell of wiping a sparse, facing an already solved issue and now arguing with bekks a bit :)
<monsune> bekks please prove this guy wrong then: http://dustymabe.com/2013/06/11/recover-space-from-vm-disk-images-by-using-discardfstrim/
<monsune> because that's what i'm talking about
<mcphail> monsune: if you want to shrink the file, the only reliable way I have found is to copy it, passing the appropriate parameters to "cp"
<monsune> a balooned sparse got back to normal after fstrim in his case and that's my whole point
<bekks> monsune: Why would I prove a random 3rd party blog wrong or right. I told you whats to be told about it, now it is up to you to understand.
<Seveas> monsune: yes, but fstrim in the guest, not on the host. Still, neat trick.
<monsune> mcphail so you mean cp can do that for us?
<mcphail> monsune: cp --sparse=always original.img shrunk.img
<monsune> Seveas oh is it in the guest there?
<Seveas> monsune: [root@guest ~]# fstrim -v /
<monsune> mcphail damn... would that really work? you tested it?
<mcphail> monsune: of course
<monsune> Seveas indeed... then bekks was right...
<mcphail> monsune: you need to have enough space on the host for the copy, of course
<Halelujah> sound not working on Lubuntu - need help
<monsune> bekks how about what mcphail just said about cp?
<Seveas> monsune: not quite. He also says the whole thing doesn't work when fstrim was run on the guest.
<monsune> mcphail well it can be painful at times but if it works... but does it require fstrim in kernel too?
<mcphail> monsune: no, why would it?
<monsune> Seveas oh did he... so at least once bekks was wrong :)
<Seveas> monsune: just don't use sparse files dammit :-)
<monsune> mcphail not sure, just wondering
<mcphail> monsune: I'm not sure what fstrim adds, tbh
<monsune> Seveas that's how proxmox work with raw disk images and not much i can do about that :)
<monsune> works*
<monsune> mcphail there is alot of fuss about reclaiming free space from balooned sparse files and fstrim seemed like a solution, i wonder why no one mentioned simple cp stuff in those tutorials
<monsune> bekks i promise to read up more on fstrim but seems like you were mostly right...
<Halelujah> why i dont have alsamixer?
<mcphail> monsune: people always find the most stupid solutions to the simplest of problems
<monsune> mcphail i mean why this guy just didn't use cp? http://dustymabe.com/2013/06/11/recover-space-from-vm-disk-images-by-using-discardfstrim/
<monsune> is it just stupidity or is there another reason?
<monsune> hm could be that it's all different for SSD and that's what trimfs is for...
<mcphail> monsune: if anything, that will reclaim very little space in the guest and probably not even shrink the file on the host. Feel ffree to run it before the cp command to see if it helps to claim more space, but the file won't shrink properly until you cp. Sparse files are not magic
<monsune> mcphail that's funny... i faced possible data loss and other issues just because i wanted to trim the damn 300GB sparse... i went tru deleting it manually, having file handles left open, panicking about fs corruption... and all i needed was: cp --sparse=always original.img shrunk.img
<Halelujah> How to install alsamixer?
<monsune> well they are a bit :)
<monsune> an average joe won't get it (just like me) that what df shows is actually not always true
<mcphail> monsune: black magic, perhaps :). The wikipedia page on sparse files is worth a read
<monsune> indeed
<bekks> monsune: fstrim has no effect on non-SSD.
<Halelujah> :/
<monsune> bekks that seems to be very right and i return the honor
<monsune> i just understood that too
<AEL-H> would the root be able to ssh as another user? I appear to be having the problem that screen will only let me share the terminal if I ssh in as the same user who started it
<monsune> so all those people reclaiming their free space were just fighting their SSDs rather than fs itself
<bekks> AEL-H: Sure.
<AEL-H> How might I go about doing that?
<Ben64> AEL-H: yes, check ssh --help
<monsune> AEL-H there is a way
<AEL-H> ok thank you
<monsune> haven't actually done that for years but i used to and it had to do with ttys
<monsune> some one liner
<bekks> monsune: ssh otheruser@remotehost ...
<monsune> bekks i meant in screen
<mcphail> monsune: remember cp --sparse=always will not reclaim as much space as you hope: it will only squash the zeroes the image, of which there may not be many if the filesystem was filled
<Seveas> AEL-H: did you see my message about chmoding your pty so screen -x works after su?
<bekks> monsune: Same thing in screen.
<marjinal1st> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.3 AMD64. When I launch an application, let's say terminal, app's icon gets to top of the launcher, not the bottom. How can I prevent it?
<bekks> monsune: and for screen itself: screen and screen -x
<AEL-H> I did, sorry it must have got lost in other messages but I just asked if you could explain what the command is doing a little bit, I am having some trouble breaking it down
<monsune> mcphail so in case of totally empty hard disk (wiped in vm) the cp on host should shrink to virtually 0 right?
<monsune> mcphail or whould i need to physically fill the disk with zeros first in vm?
<mcphail> monsune: not if it has been filled first, no
<monsune> would*
<monsune> mcphail how about filled and wiped after?
<Ben64> monsune: what are you trying to accomplish
<mcphail> monsune: writing zeroes would help, but why not just create a new image under that circumstance
<Seveas> AEL-H: the reason screen doesn't work after su'ing to the user is that screen needs to open the pty device that's your stdin/stdout. So the solution is to allow that user (and to be lazy: everyone) to open it.
<Seveas> AEL-H: and the pty device can be found by following the /dev/stdin symlink
<monsune> Ben64 i'm trying to uderstand how to deal with sparse files... and find an easy way of shrinking down virtual hard drives once they are wiped in vm but still take alot of space on host
<AEL-H> Ok that makes more sense thanks, I will do some more research :)
<Seveas> AEL-H: I use this trick fairly frequently :)
<monsune> mcphail that's exactly what i did today... i just deleted the hard disk image... but never took vm down which caused a problem
<Ben64> monsune: delete them.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<monsune> Ben64 not always possible because sometimes there could be some data
<Seveas> hej BluesKaj
<mcphail> !info zerofree
<ubottu> zerofree (source: zerofree): zero free blocks from ext2, ext3 and ext4 file-systems. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 50 kB
<Ben64> monsune: deleting them will delete them, it doesn't matter what was on it
<BluesKaj> hi Seveas
<monsune> mcphail i rmed a 300GB .raw and never got any free space back... started to panick
<mcphail> monsune: see the message from ubottu above
<AEL-H> Seveas: So why is it that when I ssh as the user whilst that same user is also ssh'd in (in effect 2 simultaneous ssh sessions) that it then works fine?
<mcphail> monsune: designed to be run ia a vm guest for this reason
<Ben64> its pointless if you just want to delete it anyway, just delete it, don't waste writing crap to a file you're just trying to get rid of
<monsune> Ben64 an example: a 300GB filled in vm to the max and then i delete 250GB in vm... on host it still takes 300GB while the real data is only 50GB - how do i effectively shrink that image?
<Seveas> AEL-H: because then you can already open the pty device
<Halelujah> NEED HELP!
<monsune> Ben64 i can't delete in every single case, it was just a simple example before
<Ben64> monsune: thats not what you were asking about just now
<mcphail> monsune: you run zerofree in the guest then cp --sparse=always in the host
<monsune> yes and i told you why, ben64
<hal9000> anyone know how i change dolphin's default view? i don't care much for icon view. not many people are in #kubuntu
<monsune> mcphail oh so zerofree to zero the empty space itself so cp can shrink it as non-zero just won't shrink no matter if those are data or not?
<mcphail> monsune: yes - deleting a file still leaves all those non-zeroes in there, so zerofree will get rid of them
<monsune> mcphail how about the vm hard disk being ntfs? i should take a look if there is zerofree tool for windoze too
<mcphail> monsune: it won't work for ntfs, and I don't know what will
<monsune> sounds pretty logical and i appreciate your explanation
<monsune> so no banana on ntfs :/ at least not that easy
<monsune> happily ntfs is just a small margin here so i will survive
<monsune> luckily*
<vagrant806> Hello everybody
<vagrant806> I'm trying to run glxinfo on a headless ubuntu/trusty64 but I get the next error: unable to open display
<vagrant806> if i run DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo i'll get Error: unable to open display , any hint to get the opengl information of my headless server?
<monsune> i learned alot today... many thanks bekks, Seveas and mcphail, i seriously appreciate
<mcphail> monsune: np. good luck
<MonkeyDust> vagrant806  in the host, type xhost + ... in the vagrant machine, type   export DISPLAY=:1
<Halelujah> WHy everyone ignoring me?
<Ben64> Halelujah: because you haven't asked a question
<Halelujah> Ben64 how to fix my sound?
<dave12344321> hi
<Ben64> Halelujah: i don't know
<Ben64> Halelujah: you might want to read this -- https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<MonkeyDust> !details | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mistawright> hi guys i got a dell inspiron 7000 with a i7 12gb of ram a 1tb harddrive and a dedicated radeon r7 m something with 4gb of ram. it also has intel graphics. it runs great with ubuntu but i hear the hard drive spinning up and down and almost clicking it doesnt do this in windows
<ioria> vagrant806, are you running it as 'root' ?
<mistawright> how can i fix this?
<dave12344321> Germany
<MonkeyDust> dave12344321  type /j #ubuntu-de
<Halelujah> Ben64 i already detailed my problem hour ago
<monsune> one last question: can you force rm to actually close open file handles when removing a file?
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  people come and go, not everyone has read your question
<vagrant806> MonkeyDust: i guess that xhost command you refer to is from "x11-server-utils" package, installing now... but my host=windows7  ioria: no, i run it as a vagrant user
<popey> Halelujah: you're using lubuntu?
<Halelujah> yes
<monsune> because proxmox itself never needed to shut down the vm to cleanly remove file and reclaim free space while doing rm manually causes a problem as described
<ikonia> Halelujah: did you not solve thi with your pulse audio discussion earlier
<vagrant806> MonkeyDust: vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64:~$ xhost --help xhost:  unable to open display "" vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64:~$ xhost + xhost:  unable to open display ""
<Halelujah> i solve it for a moment
<ikonia> it was explained to you earlier that pulse audo and alsa tools where not installed on your system
<Halelujah> after a restart all went back
<ikonia> are you using a livecd ?
<ikonia> or are you using an install
<ikonia> (or live media)
<Halelujah> im using install
<ikonia> Halelujah: is pulse-audio and alsa-tools still installed ?
<Halelujah> yes
<MonkeyDust> vagrant806  you should do xhost + in a linux host ... not sure what to do in windows, better inform in ##windows
<ikonia> then you should be able to use them (as you did before) to show the configuration of your sound card
<ikonia> can you still use the tools you used before ?
<Halelujah> i cant open alsamixer
<ikonia> Halelujah: please define can't open
<ikonia> what happens ?
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ /usr/bin/alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Halelujah: the file is not there
<ikonia> so either you did not install the packages
<popey> ikonia: i dont think that's accurate
<ikonia> or you have uninstalled them
<ikonia> or you have deleted the binary
<ikonia> popey: go on.....
<popey> ikonia: thats the error alsamixer says when the device is missing, surely?
<popey> not that the binary is missing
<popey> "cannot open mixer"
<ikonia> popey: good spot
<ikonia> so the audio card has dissappeared again
<ikonia> rather than the binary
<Halelujah> ok
<ikonia> good spot popey
<Halelujah> i have ADI audiomax
<monsune> oh wow i have just found another 60GB of wasted space... a deleted hd image being on hold by qemu-nbd
<monsune> and that i have no idea about at all
<renn0xtk9> can please somebody go to http://support.mendeley.com then click to sign in and give me hints why the webpage is not loadiing on my computer
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: why don't you just say what happens
<ikonia> Halelujah: do you know what device name it was using earlier
<ikonia> (when you had it working)
<ioria> maybe i'm wrong, but lubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio ....
<Halelujah> i didnt check.. i simply installed pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils and it started working... AFter restart it didnt work
<ikonia> Halelujah: so based on popeys spot earleir it can't open the mixer -> device file that pulse wants to use
<Halelujah> yes cant open alsamixer
<Halelujah> but i see sound icon
<ikonia> so checking if that exists, or using the agruments to pass it the right device would be the starting point
<Halelujah> I dont know what to do from here
<AEL-H> So is pts the terminal windows? and screen just creates multiple instances of these?
<renn0xtk9> ikonia, it simply take ages to load, and after ages it will say no response from website. But it is not server side problem. If connect from my workplace it does respond fast
<renn0xtk9> I more an dmore suspect some issues with ssl/encryption/watherver (i am not litterate with this) because I have this problem + apt-get returning curl not supporting http when hitting a ppa host by the same server
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: DNS ?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ahh yes, I remember you saying about not being able to support https connections either
<renn0xtk9> and finally when I just tried to connect to freenode with SSL it kept retrying evry 10 second and failing
<ikonia> earlier
<DalekSec> It flips to https, yeah.
<renn0xtk9> yes that is right ;)
<ikonia> so if you can't handshake SSL with any app - have you deleted your CA Certs ?
<Halelujah> Is there any other leightweight OS like Lubuntu but based on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Halelujah: use aplay -l to look up available audio devices
<DalekSec> Are your ca-certs messed up?  dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates  ?
<renn0xtk9> so what about DNS? what should I try ?   It might be indded linked to a router issue because another laoptop behind the same routeur can not connect to this.
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ aplay -l aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<renn0xtk9> while at work with that laptop i managed to ..
<ikonia> Halelujah: so youd sound card is not being loaded at all,
<Seveas> Halelujah: do you even have a soundcard? :)
<Halelujah> Seveas of course
<Halelujah> Im using HP Compaq 6715s and it uses ADI Soundmax
<Halelujah> Sound works well on windows and Ubuntu
<Halelujah> But i ahve problems with Lubuntu.. But i need lubuntu because it's faster
<renn0xtk9> ikonia, not that I remeber, but some application might have done it?  this computer has been freshly installed, 2-3 month ago
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: check what DalekSec said
<ioria> Halelujah, can you see it in lspci ?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: if it was just the browser, that would be one thing, but you can't use curl, the browser, or IRC
<Halelujah> ioria: yes: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<ioria> Halelujah, as far i can remember pulseaudio doesn't come by default with lubuntu ... did you install it after ?
<Halelujah> ioria yes
<Halelujah> And it worked after i installed pulseaudio, but AFTER restart it stopped working
<Kruppt> Halelujah:Do you have pavucontrol installed?
<ioria> Halelujah, well, you can try to purge it (you can reinstall it later) , reboot and try it (don't bother of the icon) , just open an mp3
<Halelujah> Kruppt yes i  have
<Halelujah> what was the command for purge?
<ioria> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<renn0xtk9> so I ran dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates and said yes to all certificates (it mosly come from mozilla) it apparently updated certificates in /etc/ssl/certificates  but no progress...
<Halelujah> ioria: ok
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: silly question can you actually telnet to a host on port 443 ?
<renn0xtk9> if I type "telnet host 403" in conesole, it says "telnet: could not resolve host/403: No address associated with hostname"
<Halelujah_> ioria: i hear some sound! :)
<ioria> a good start
<Halelujah_> alsamixer works now
<ioria> very good start
<Halelujah_> hatis@pc:~$ sudo aplay -l [sudo] password for gatis:  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: AD1981 Analog [AD1981 Analog]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ioria> ok
<Halelujah_> so what did purge pulsaudio do?
<Halelujah_> Thanks, i hope sound will work after next restart :)
<ioria> Halelujah, lubuntu doesn't use pulse... maybe a conflict
<AEL-H> What is the safe way to remove a USB? umount, eject or is there anything else?
<Halelujah_> ioria do you know why they dont use it?
<ioria> Halelujah, they are two audio server... not a specialist .... :-(
<ioria> Halelujah, maybe a couple of reboot will  test it
<Halelujah_> what did purge command do?
<ioria> purge :P
<Halelujah_> let me translate :)
<ioria> clean
<Halelujah_> ah ok\
<ioria> the config files
<Halelujah_> Thanks for help!
<ioria> np,
<renn0xtk9> ikonia DalekSec what does it mean that it can't resolve host/403?  or is it the bad command?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: what is the EXACT command you typed
<monsune> bekks are you still around by any chance?
<renn0xtk9> telnet host 403
<monsune> or Seveas
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: do you have a machine called "host" ?
<renn0xtk9> no
<ikonia> and 403 is running nothing
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: what are you trying to do ?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ok - what's the name of the deb repo that was failing for you earlier
<Halelujah_> And thanks everyone else for help, ikonia, badoodh, bekks.
<ikonia> lets help you test this
<monsune> wow i'm getting really good at lsof stuff :)
<monsune> just nailed down the quemu-nbd ghost image and managed to disconnect it :)
<renn0xtk9> My machine is called inspiron, If I try "telnet inspiron 403" it says Trying 127.0.1.1...  telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ok - what's the name of the deb repo that was failing for you earlier
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: you're doing the wrong tests, lets help you, get me the name/URL of the deb repo that was failing for you earlier
<monsune> sometimes it gets really scary... not only hd image wasn't there anymore but even its vm was deleted... file was still open and mounted in qemu-nbd... that's a bit too much :)
<renn0xtk9> the server in the list  is "deb http://download.mendeley.com/apt/ stable main"
<monsune> how do you mount something that doesn't really exist?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: thats the one that was failing earlier ?
<renn0xtk9> yes the onw that was saying "curl does not support http"
<renn0xtk9> Now: ?  "telnet http://download.mendeley.com/apt 403"
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: try this please
<renn0xtk9> telnet: could not resolve http://download.mendeley.com/apt/403: Name or service not known
<ikonia> "telnet www.mendeley.com 443"
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: please stop typing random commands, you're wasting your time
<ikonia> just type what I gave you
<renn0xtk9> Trying 54.72.236.21... Connected to mendeley.com.
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ok - so you have a valid connection, which is good
<Seveas> monsune: you don't
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: now do "curl https://www.mendeley.com/sign-in/"
<monsune> Seveas just trying to understand a logic behind that
<monsune> Seveas as i said, i found a bogush mount, how is that even possible? gone should be gone
<Seveas> what do you mean with bogus mount?
<monsune> i mean it was a disk image mounted as device while the file wasn't there
<monsune> so how come device was working?
<Seveas> it was mounted before the file was removed. So the file was really still there
<monsune> shouldn't it disconnect itself? pump some error in logs etc.
<renn0xtk9> ikonia, so where the problem would be comming ?
<Seveas> monsune: no.
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: type what I told you
<monsune> Seveas file wasn't there, only a handle was
<monsune> Seveas it seems like file handles are just everything the system cares about
<Seveas> monsune: the file was there, because a handle to it was open. All that was missing was the entry in the containing directory.
<monsune> Seveas hm
<monsune> Seveas so just like before... rm is removing just an entry in a directory that allows a file to be seen by human?
<Seveas> monsune: 'rm' removes the association of 'the filesysem blocks a b c and d' to 'the file name foo'. The kernel can then reclaim those blocks, but won't do so while someone still has a handle open to that file.
<monsune> while entry isn't really needed for file to work?
<Seveas> yeah
<monsune> so kernel operates on that just fine
<Seveas> yeah
<monsune> it's only human that has a problem because of no visual contact with file tru entry
<Seveas> and what you call entry, the kernel calls inode. Google it for more information :)
<monsune> man this is scary stuff :)
<monsune> oh so entry = inode
<monsune> but that is just wrong to me
<monsune> it's so easy to spy on someone, etc.
<Seveas> inode  = thing in the filesystem
<monsune> you could even plant a filedump in someone's system
<monsune> right?
<Seveas> directlry = inode that's a list of dirents. dirent = mapping of filenames to inodes
<monsune> very nice knowledge and i'm all ears
<monsune> but hm
<monsune> it's not like kernel can actually do something with such "removed" file
<monsune> no app can operate without filename
<ikonia> why do you keep referencing the kernel ?
<monsune> ikonia because to me it's only kernel that can actually see and somehow coop with such "orphan" file
<renn0xtk9> ikonia http://pastebin.com/4RJnNysD
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> I'd forget the kernel if I where you
<xboner-> just inject it into a system process
 * monsune forgets the kernel
<xboner-> and reboot the machine
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: thats great, that looks like SSL is working just fine
<Seveas> don't forget the kernel, it'll feel lonely :(
<monsune> Seveas i will miss the kernel big time
<monsune> hope it has a great time without me :)
<monsune> Seveas would you mind just another stupid question regarding fs and files?
<renn0xtk9> ikonia hmm okay so what can be the reason?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: can you do "sudo apt-get update" and paste the output in a pastebin please
<xSolidState> hey guys, I want to achieve the following: Encrypt my personal files but leave the computer accessible to a potential thief, so he doesnt wipe the disk(if anyone remembers that old defcon talk). I encrypted my /home during install. Will this prompt for a password if someone logs in on an unencrypted user?
<monsune> i recently took a sparse file (just another hd image) and compressed it and stored... hoping that i'm saving vm's whole disk that way - will it really work? or should i first "unsparse" it? just not sure what data i really got and what happens when i put that file on another filesystem and try vm with it?
<monsune> xSolidState truecrypt?
<xSolidState> monsune, well. why? not in active dev, and ubuntu has builtin encryption
<Idiot> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but it gives me a black screen with the "fast tsc calibration failed" message.
<monsune> depends if you really need to encrypt and hide stuff or just pretend your data is safe
<xSolidState> monsune, which one would be pretend?
<xSolidState> and why?
<TJ-> xSolidState: encrypted home uses ecryptfs with content and filename encryption. Full Disk Encryption uses LUKS/dm-crypt
<monsune> anything but truecrypt isn't really safe
<ikonia> monsune: what ???
<monsune> so isn't any windows with it's NSAKEY built in :)
<xSolidState> monsune, no sauce? not biting.
<TJ-> monsune: do you have authorities for that? The TrueCrypt audit did not find any weakness in the crypto
<ikonia> monsune: truecrypt has a warning on the top of the page that says "it is not secure"
<xSolidState> TJ-, he means the only safe one is TC
<TJ-> xSolidState: hmm, missing grammar!
<monsune> yes that's what i meant, TC is the only "safe" to the best of my readings and if TC is unsafe then nothing really is
<monsune> TJ- yes because i'm not a native and my English is kind of rusty... sorry about that
<TJ-> xSolidState: I use LUKS/dm-crypt for the block devices and ecryptfs for per-user
<ikonia> there are many encryption options available to linux ???
<ikonia> how can you say they are not secure
<TJ-> monsune: No need to apologise - just that I interpreted your sentence one way, and xSolidState another :)
<monsune> ikonia there are backdoors to those and i'm 90% sure
<xSolidState> TJ-, ok the trouble here would be that a potential thief could not put my machine on the internet if i used FDE
<ikonia> monsune how are you %90 sure ?
<monsune> ikonia just do some readings, it's not possible to prove anything
<Idiot> Can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but it gives me a black screen with a "fast tsc calibration failed" message.
<xSolidState> monsune, SOURCE or GTFO, if you can excuse my rudeness. If you dont give proof, youre just trolling
<mcphail> !ot | ahem
<ubottu> ahem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> xSolidState: correct. But what is your aim? To be able to track the PC if they don't replace the OS?
<monsune> does microsoft tell you about theirs deals with nsa? or dell tells you that? :) no
<ikonia> monsune: I do read, hence why I'm asking you why you are advising these tools are insecure
<xSolidState> TJ-, potentially yes.
<ikonia> monsune: we are not using microsoft here
<monsune> it's same stuff with everything
<ikonia> monsune: you're making wild statement and wild numbers such as %90 certain
<xSolidState> monsune, stop this. youre making a fool of yourself. show us proof why ubuntus onboard encryption is broken or be quiet
<monsune> don't you know that nsa actively develops kernel too? :)
<ikonia> when in reality - you had no idea
<xSolidState> thx
<renn0xtk9> ikonia :http://pastebin.com/LuzJpmYk
<monsune> ok enough :) back to my own problems
<TJ-> xSolidState: The standard ecryptfs for per-user home directories should be sufficient then
<xSolidState> So again: if i use user encryption via encryptfs, can an intruder get the pc to boot without entering a password if i setup an unprotected user? after setup it asked me about the swap partitions password
<TJ-> xSolidState: Yes
<monsune> btw i never said it was broken... only that some alghoritms of encryption are not safe anymore for a long time and that's all i meant
<xSolidState> algorithm not safe == broken
<monsune> no, just crackable with enough computing power
<monsune> or keys :)
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: something on that domain is not working well for you
<xSolidState> TJ-, thx
<TJ-> xSolidState: are you are that many laptops come with tracking functions built into their firmware?
<xSolidState> TJ-, uh yeah but I would rather not use some weird proprietary solution where i have no control over the mechanism
<xSolidState> mine has computrace but i really dont trust such nonsense snake oils
<TJ-> xSolidState: You're now doing what monsune was accused of. Where's your evidence for such statements?
<renn0xtk9> ikonia,
<renn0xtk9> can it be that it is due to my routeur
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: I suppose it's possible, but I don't know how
<renn0xtk9> it seems like tht problem come from when i want to connect from behind it
<ikonia> you clearly have a valid connection there
<renn0xtk9> okay
<xSolidState> TJ-, well computrace is proprietary. I can't know what its doing,and when. so I would rather not blindly trust something that could potentially be counterproductive.
<TJ-> xSolidState: If someone takes the PC then they only have to wipe the disk drive, or replace it, and you have no tracking ability any more. Firmware based tracking is harder to dislodge
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ahhh intersting that http download URL redirects to https
<ikonia> I don't se any of the other archives running on https
<TJ-> xSolidState: Computrace makes uses of the SMM procesoor
<Zzeeke> TJ-: Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Lenovo junk up their firmware and get caught?
<xSolidState> TJ-, http://usa.kaspersky.com/about-us/press-center/in-the-news/pre-installed-computrace-software-could-be-used-hijack-computers-k
<TJ-> Zzeeke: You mean for their software update function?
<xSolidState> this, among others, fuels my concerns
<xSolidState> TJ-, yeah they replaced a builtin microsoft executable with their own at boot time, which is another potential security risk
<Zzeeke> Well this is what I was talking about: http://www.cnet.com/news/superfish-torments-lenovo-owners-with-more-than-adware/
<renn0xtk9> ikonia which one?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: http://download.mendeley.com
<xSolidState> Superfish wasnt firmware afaik Zzeeke
<Zzeeke> xSolidState: It probably wasn't, now that I'm reading into it.
<Ryans_255> is it possible to encrypt folder and compress it with tar and and openssl enc -aes-256-cbc
<Zzeeke> However, it's stil a fishy (excuse the pun) business practice. Stuff like this should not happen.
<ricard> according to the pastebin already set the display to 1920x1080 not?
<TJ-> xSolidState: The thing is, if you're that paranoid, only a PC running libreboot is going to satisfy. How do you know the embedded computrace isn't pinging servers even if not activated by the user? My point being, what is most important - recovering the PC, disabling it, or simply protecting your own data from compromise?
<ricard> the pastebin is http: //pastebin.com/kHZnK7jM
<Idiot> I'm asking this for the third time now. I'm trying to try the Ubuntu demo, but it gives me a black screen with the "fast tsc calibration failed" message.
<TJ-> Idiot: sounds like the video graphics isn't starting, or else the image on the boot device is corrupted. Did you check the ISO hash after download?
<Idiot> I'm going to check right now.
<renn0xtk9> ikonai it is all http in the pastbin of apt-get update
<xSolidState> TJ-, protecting my data ranks highest on that list, but i would also like a way to recover my computer if stolen. apart from the fact that computrace doesnt work on linux anyway
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: yes, but check it out in the browser
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: it redirects to https
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: hence the curl error
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: the PPA onces appear to do it too - but they seem to work
<ikonia> how odd
<TJ-> xSolidState: computrace is pure firmware/SMM, after being enabled. There's no OS component required except for activation.
<ricard>  someone could confirm me if my screen HD 1920x1080 will pastebin is the pastebin is http: //pastebin.com/kHZnK7jM
<Ryans_255> is it possible to encrypt folder and compress it with tar and and openssl enc -aes-256-cbc
<TJ-> ricard:  Yes, apparent it is
<Idiot> TJ-:  CRC32: 21E45604
<xSolidState> TJ-, not pure firmware according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoJack_for_Laptops . How would that even work, it needs networking, file scanning, keylogging etc abilities.
<TJ-> xSolidState: these firmware tracking agents use the SMM processor, which operates at ring -1 or ring -2
<ricard> thank you tj
<TJ-> !checksum | Idiot
<ubottu> Idiot: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xSolidState> TJ-, well, if wikipedia is to believed, it really doesnt, because it installs and removes components inside windows. i dont see the point in utilizing windows executables if you have ring -1/-2 access. I am highly sceptical of this, especially because its quite enigmatic to see whats really happening there. Not a fan. Thanks for your opinion tho :)
<TJ-> xSolidState: I reverse engineered it some time ago; I know what it does
<Idiot> TJ-: I'm checking the MD5 checksum right now. It took me a while to realized that I'm doing the wrong thing.
<xSolidState> TJ-, how would I know that i can trust you :P
<TJ-> Idiot: the other issue to bear in mind is this: although the downloaded file may be OK... it may be corrupted whilst writing to the device (USB/DVD). Those instructions, unfortunately, never show you how to check the hash on the device itself... if you want to do that too, let me know
<Idiot> TJ-: Alright, I checked the checksum (sorry) and compared it to the ones on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes. None of them were the one I had.
<TJ-> xSolidState: You don't... that's really my point... at whatever level our paranoia goes to, we can imagine an adversary that can attack that level, right down to the masks in the silicon chips. But my essential point was, in doing your own OS-level tracking, from my experience, you only have about a 25% chance that the device won't be immediately wiped. So, protect your data, but just plan on replacing the device rather than trying to trace it.
<TJ-> Idiot: that sounds like the download was corrupted on your disk, so you may need to re-download the ISO, check the hash is correct, and then re-write it to the installer device
<Idiot> TJ-: The download is definitely going to take a long time, but it'll be worth it, I guess.
<ame> ciao
<xSolidState> TJ-, thanks for your input. :)
<TJ-> Idiot: well yes... no good tryng to install from a bad image
<Idiot> TJ-: Anyway, thanks for the help.
<TJ-> xSolidState: I agree with your motivations, and I do some extreme encryption stuff myself, so don't think I'm trying to disabuse you :) If you want to talk about it some more /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matt_teni> hello
<Matt_teni> guy i can chat here but can't open any site. whats happening?
<ricard> bay tj and thaks
<Matt_teni> i think something is up in the ntework setting
<Idiot> Another question, is Ubuntu avaliable as a torrent?
<xSolidState> yep. there is magnet links on the download pages Idiot
<popey> Idiot: e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ torrent files there.
<Idiot> Alrighty then. Thanks for answering.
<pradeda> can anybody help me
<ikonia> can certainly try, what's up ?
<pradeda> i have ubuntu 14.04 works great on standard lcd
<pradeda> but when i conect pc to tv via hdmi
<pradeda> always dim screen even while using it
<pradeda> how to disable this
<pradeda> i dont have brightness controll
<ikonia> a good question, I'm sure you could do it through /proc as a temporary situation, how to do it properly through power management (if it's not in the power managment gui) is a different question,
<ikonia> which I don't have the answer to at the moment
<pradeda> on lcd is all goog
<pradeda> only over hdmi
<pradeda> i tried everything found on intenet
<ikonia> such as ?
<ikonia> what have you tried ?
<pradeda> brigthness and lock have only option turn off display
<pradeda> whitch is set to never
<pradeda> dconf
<pradeda> gnome power has only dim screen idle
<ikonia> it's dimming the TV screen right ?
<pradeda> yes
<ikonia> is it possible it's not dimming the screen
<ikonia> and the colour config is just wrong for PC
<ikonia> I'm not aware of a TV that has a "dim" control
<pradeda> on windows work fine
<pradeda> same tv
<pradeda> same pc
<ikonia> please re-read what I said
<ikonia> I'm certainly not aware of a TV that has dimming options
<pradeda> this is ubuntu isue
<pradeda> but i have no more ideas
<ikonia> re-read what I suggested
<TJ-> pradeda: do you mean the TV changes its brightness down *and* up at random?
<pradeda> i cant understnad clearly
<pradeda> only down
<pradeda> aftwer few seconds
<pradeda> never up
<TJ-> pradeda: does it seem to happen after the same amount of time after connecting the HDMI?
<pradeda> hdmi is always connected
<pradeda> when pc log on to ubuntu
<pradeda> after few seconds
<pradeda> screen start dim
<pradeda> even if i use pc
<TJ-> pradeda: OK, is that when the TV starts to display the PC image?
<pradeda> no
<pradeda> on logon image is bright
<pradeda> as should
<pradeda> but become darker
<Egyptian[Home]> good morning .. i have a strange problem. an ubuntu machine can connect to 3 different internal webservers (all VMs on a kvm server) (including the windows vm on the ubuntu machine) and view the page but any other machine will be given a file to download. .. i need help figuring it out pls
<pradeda> and cant bring bat brightness
<Egyptian[Home]> the other machiens are windows too
<telboon> my docky shows that it may not work as well without compositing manager. I figured that Unity kinda replaces that, and docky kinda works well. Is there any advantages with either one?
<TJ-> pradeda: the reason I ask these questions is, there are a lot of known issues with various TV models, where they have inbuilt Ambient Light Sensors or Power Saving modes. Both of those can cause the symptoms you describe. I would suggest checking the manual/settings config of the TV first and adjusting those options, if found.
<pradeda> there are no options
<pradeda> for brightness
<ikonia> TJ- ahhh great point, ambient light sensor could be seen as a "dimmer"
<pradeda> i have only have turn off display hen inactive
<pradeda> set as never
<pradeda> and lock off
<pradeda> no brightness level
<TJ-> pradeda: I am talking about settings *in the TV* menus, not on the PC
<pradeda> but
<pradeda> on windows
<pradeda> there are no issue
<pradeda> i am not shure that settings exist
<ikonia> look in the TV menu ?
<pradeda> i dont have tv right now
<TJ-> pradeda: that is why I recommended you read the TV manual, or check its menus
<pradeda> this is friends pc and tv
<ikonia> do it when you do have the TV ?
<pradeda> ok
<pradeda> thanks
<pradeda> i have one more question
<pradeda> how to upgrade 14.04 to 15.04
<ikonia> !upgrade | pradeda
<ubottu> pradeda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pradeda> i tried that
<pradeda> but he says that has no new versions
<ikonia> did you disable LTS only updated ?
<pradeda> typed sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> updates
<pradeda> yes
<ikonia> pradeda: what are the steps you did ?
<pradeda> sometimes he sad that 14.10 avaible
<pradeda> but cant upgrade
<ikonia> pradeda: what are the steps you did ?
<pradeda> sudo apt-get update
<pradeda> sudo apt get upgrade
<ikonia> that won't update or upgrade
<pradeda> sudo do-release update
<ikonia> and that is not what those documents say to do
<pradeda> and he sad that no new versions
<ikonia> I suggest you actually READ the documents rather than say "I've done that" before you've read them
<pradeda> i dont have many knoweledge
<pradeda> about that
<ikonia> READ the documents then
<ikonia> the ones you've just been linked to
<pradeda> i will
<Ryans_255> is it possible to encrypt folder and compress it with tar and and openssl enc -aes-256-cbc
<Ryans_255> none do it?
<ikonia> why would it not be possible
<ikonia> tar is just a file like any other
<pradeda> ikonia
<pradeda> after i start update-manager
<renn0xtk9> ikonia can my problem have something to do with a DNS server?
<pradeda> he sad that system i up to date
<pradeda> how to force upgrade?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: I suppose it's possible, but I don't see how
<ikonia> pradeda: what did the link say about disabling LTS only updates ?
<pradeda> i did that
<ikonia> how
<pradeda> and reboted
<ikonia> how did you do that
<pradeda> system settings
<pradeda> updates
<ikonia> is that how the guide I linked you to - told you to do it ?
<pradeda> notify
<Whitesquall> Ryans_255: something like this: "tar c your_secret_dir | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e secret.tar.enc"
<pradeda> aboyt every release
<pradeda> my syste os on sebian
<ziomedes> this is a triumph. im making a note here, huge success. its hard to overstate my satisfaction
<ziomedes> apature science
<pradeda> but that is this
<cumaxo> hello , could someone help me to install Intel graphics ?
<renn0xtk9> ikoniam, since I use ubuntu, it is not very risky also to shut offf the firewall of the router, is it ?
<renn0xtk9> cause ubuntu has its own firefox anyway doesn't it?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: you know there is no firewall blocking you
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: we tested that with telnet earlier
<ikonia> pradeda: what did you just say ?
<pradeda> sorry for my english
<renn0xtk9> okay
<pradeda> tried to change serbian server to globar server
<renn0xtk9> so i'll try changinge dns server
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: I don't think it will have an impact
<pradeda> than choose notify about every release
<pradeda> than reboot
<reda> hi
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: we proved earlier dns was working
<pradeda> still nothing
<reda> kali
<ikonia> pradeda: how does the guide I linked you to - tell you to do it
<pradeda> i followerd guide
<ikonia> pradeda: which guide
<Oer> !kali | reda
<ubottu> reda: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<pradeda> from your link
<pradeda> update-manager
<ikonia> pradeda: which link are you using
<pradeda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<cumaxo> hi guys , I cant install Linux Intel gpraphic... ( non supported distro )
<ikonia> cumaxo: then don't ask for help on in a supported distro channel
<cumaxo> im using ubuntu
<cumaxo> ...
<ikonia> you just said it's a non-supported version
<kadiro> i guess is 15.04
<cumaxo> its my issue ( non supprted distro error )
<ikonia> cumaxo: ok, my mistake, apologies
<Oer> cumaxo, supported or non-supported, you don't need to install intel drivers. they are already there.
<ikonia> cumaxo: what version of ubuntu are you using
<cumaxo> Im having graphics issues ( red shadows under the letters... and more )
<Technobliterator> You can go to Software -> Additional Drivers and it should search the internet for other drivers you can use
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> not for intel xorg modules
<Technobliterator> huh, that's how I installed my proprietary driver
<Technobliterator> right, my bad
<ikonia> intel isn't propritary
<pradeda> ikonia upgrade sims to be started but progress indicator not move at all
<pradeda> for some time
<ikonia> pradeda: just wait for it to start then
<cumaxo> so how could I do this with no problem ? I have another nvidia card as well
<pradeda> internet is working fine
<pradeda> i have one more question
<ikonia> pradeda: it takes time to calculate dependencies
<pradeda> why dont have brighntess control
<pradeda> on brighntess and lock settings
<kadiro> I have integreated intel graphic card and i'm never install a driver for it, it load automatically on all linux distribution
<pradeda> ikonia thanks
<cumaxo> Kadiro , Im having annoying issues due to the grpahics...
<cumaxo> graphics*
<cumaxo> seems like graphics issues ( red shadows under the leters )
<kadiro> cumaxo: like reading HD video??
<cumaxo> yes
<kadiro> like me
<cumaxo> or like 3D letters
<kadiro> yes
<cumaxo> seems like when you see 3D letters without the glasses.... ( red shapes around the icons and leters )
<cumaxo> and I dont know how to fix... its really annoying , always having graphics issues with this pc
<cumaxo> and with linux
<kadiro> intel have some secret so for that
<cumaxo> hmmm
<cumaxo> so ... what to do then ?
<kadiro> may be you want to manipulate in xorg.con to see but be carefull ( i'm never touch that )
<kadiro> xorg.conf*
<OerHeks> cumaxo, maybe resetting your monitor to defaults with its own menu, helps?
<cumaxo> how to do that?
<OerHeks> cumaxo, grab the manual of your monitor, hard to say how.
<Roman_Empire> n
<Roman_Empire> a
<Roman_Empire> c
<Roman_Empire> m
<kadiro> hi OerHeks
<uio> Hello, do you know where I could mind the mini.iso md5sums ?
<kadiro> happy you are here, i found this link for cumaxo may be it's a good idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1809995&page=2
<uio> doesn't seem to be at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<BluesKaj> Roman_Empire:  do you have an ubuntu related question ?
<BluesKaj> guess not
<kadiro> uio: check your transmition ( torrent ) to see if you downloaded from torrent
<bloom> CIAO
<uio> kadiro: I didn't use torrent...
<kadiro> uio: what's the exact name for it?
<al2o3-cr> uio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD # check this link?
<uio> kadiro: It comes up in downloads as 'mini.iso'
<uio> al2o3-cr: Perfect --- thanks
<al2o3-cr> uio: np
<kadiro> may be this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cumaxo> Kadiro , about the link ... how to do that?
<Ryans_255> Whitesquall : i can't extract files after i downlaod it on my PC ?
<kadiro> cumaxo: read the link a user have solved the same problem
<uio> Does anyone know if it is possible to set a password for an ubuntu live usb ? Could this work as a main OS ?
<uio> ...dying harddrive...
<Sansay_> Hey guys, im having issues installing mysql server keeps erroring out
<Sansay_> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 76.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<Sansay_> the apt-get got stuck on that error
<mgolisch> thats not an error
<makem> hi, i am just starting out in xubuntu and gadually finding replacements for winblows s/ware i use can anyone suggest a good replacement for microsoft money 2k3?
<mgolisch> its called windows
<SuperEngineer> ...or Windoze ;)
<makem> whatever ;)
<SuperEngineer> However, have you tried Homebank makem?
<makem> ive not tried anything yet
<makem> today is day1!
<makem> i dont need business packages
<SuperEngineer> [I recommend only because it is now what I use]
<Sansay_> Errors were encountered while processing:  mysql-server-5.5 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<makem> just family finance
<tnetennba> good morning
<makem> ty SE, i will reseach it
<Whitesquall> Ryans_255: for encrypting: "tar c secret_dir | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > secret_dir.tar.enc". For decrypting: "openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -d < secret_dir.tar.enc | tar x". I've tested commands.
<speefak> hello
<speefak> can anyone explain me how ca can rename a LVM psycalvolume ?
<TJ-> speefak: you cannot rename PVs
<TJ-> speefak: the 'name' of a PV is the device node name, e.g. /dev/sdZ
<speefak> fuck
<TJ-> !language | speefak
<ubottu> speefak: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Seveas> speefak: watch the language.
<speefak> something is wrong in my system
<speefak> Seveas, deutsch is auch einfacher ;)
<bloom> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> speefak: aber hier wird nur englisch gesprochen.
<speefak> also hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass eine PV
<Seveas> speefak: and we don't swear in here.
<speefak> ja wat denn nu
<speefak> ok
<speefak> again
<somsip> !de | speefak
<ubottu> speefak: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SuperEngineer> makem, If you don't use the direct connections to your your bank a/c[s] that your old microboft software could, Homebank should do you fine.
<speefak> jajaja i
<speefak> meine fresse is gut
<makem> yes money stopped doing bank connecctions ages ago
<makem> so sounds good
<speefak> again : is is right that i cannot rename a phsyical volume  ?
<SuperEngineer> [weow! shows how long ago I used their stuff!]  :D
<Seveas> speefak: correct-ish.
<speefak> but when the PV is  defined from connetion why is my hardrive listets as sda
<speefak> and the mappe uses sdb3 als pv name
<speefak> jetzt mal ersnthaft kann mir bitte mal jmd helfen
<speefak> sitze seit 8 stunden heir und dreh gleich echt ab
<OerHeks> English please, speefak
<Seveas> speefak: german in #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> speefak:  wrong chat with the deutch
<Sansay_> could someone elp me install mysql-server keeps crashing and keeps telling me that the process are locked my another process, i go and try to kill the process and its the same thing ove and over
<BluesKaj> err deutsch
<aeden__D> Sansay_, what are you trying to do?
<Seveas> speefak: the lvm subsystem mostly deals with uuid's though, so the pv name doesn't matter much I believe
<Sansay_> im trying to install mysql-server
<Wobbo> Hellowa. I try to adapt a Mac magic mouse. Now there can be found a lot of scrollin setting (/etc/modprobe.d/magicmouse.conf). But I like the speedcursor/pointerspeed slower. The Ubuntu settings can not be low enough. And I only want to change the settings of the Macmouse and not the "normal mouse".
<Sansay_> apt-get install mysql-server-5.5 mysql-common mysql-client
<speefak> Seveas, i dont know how can i explan in englisch
<speefak> i dont know really what happend here in the diffenten data layers
<Sansay_> now it brings me to a configuring mysql-server screen and asks for a new password but it has alot of random characters alreayd set and i can not enter apassword doesnt accpet my typing
<speefak> so i just wanna  achnge the name sdb3_crypt beacuse the encryptek luks partiton is saved on sda
<beejoomboom> \join #httpd
<Sansay_> i also cant continue
<aeden__D> Sansay_, which version of Ubuntu are you using? As of 12.04 MySQL 5.5 is the default. apt-get install mysql-server should be enough to get you started
<loa> hello... how i can automate patch of new kernel?
<loa> is there solution?
<daftykins> loa: automate patch? you just keep up to date, kernel refreshes keep coming
<aeden__D> Sansay_, this my seem like a dumb question, but you dont have a key stuck on your keyboard do you?
<Sansay_> no i dont
<Sansay_> right now its stuck
<Sansay_> mysql stop/waiting
<Sansay_> said this
<Sansay_> and its doing nothing
<Sansay_> do i kill this process
<Sansay_> when i installed mysql the first time, i found outi didnt have the programm dialog installed
<Sansay_> so i installed it
<Seveas> !enter | Sansay_
<humano1d> what is the word to open the sound mixer to turn up the sound?
<Seveas> oh ffs
<Seveas> Sansay_: stop using enter as spacebar.
<aeden__D> Sansay_, you can if you want. if you dont have anything you want to save you can try removing mysql and purging and reinstalling
<daftykins> humano1d: pavucontrol ? alsamixer ?
<Sansay_> i did so many times
<Sansay_> can we go through it
<Sansay_> i just killed the process
<TJ-> if speefak returns... someone tell them that "sdb3_crypt" is a device-mapper name created via "/etc/crypttab", so it can be changed there
<Sansay_> root@server1:~# apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Sansay_> should i kill the process?
<humano1d> daftykins, thanks
<aeden__D> Sansay_, what are the results of this: sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql
<Sansay_> nothing at all
<Seveas> Sansay_: so which package handling apps are still open?
<loa> daftykins, i need to install this thing https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/5/17/17
<Sansay_> apt-get and dpkg
<Seveas> then wait for those to finish
<Seveas> you can't run two apt-gets at the same time
<Sansay_> i just killed the process
<Seveas> that'd be bad
<Sansay_> i mean i typed Ctr + z
<Sansay_> it got stuck
<loa> daftykins, so i need some system which will download last kernel, rebuild and install kernel with patch.
<daftykins> loa: why do you believe you need that? what's going on?
<Sansay_> when trying to install mysql it froze
<Seveas> Sansay_: that's not killing, that's backgrounding. type fg to restore it
<Sansay_> oh
<loa> daftykins, i need because uvesafb works wrong for my video card.
<souliaq> if I put multiple @reboot in cron, each one should be executed?  looks like only the first @reboot is being executed
<Sansay_> last night it did this and did nothing
<Sansay_> i left it over night
<Sansay_> should i just wait
<Seveas> souliaq: they should all be executed.
<daftykins> loa: so the low resolution TTYs when proprietary nvidia is in use?
<Seveas> Sansay_: pastebin the output of ps aux f
<loa> daftykins, not just low... it is not scaled to fullscreen.
<MonkeyDust> souliaq  what you can do:   @reboot command1; command2; command;   <-- mind the semicolons
<daftykins> loa: oh well. no idea!
<Sansay_> http://pastebin.com/cQKGjmN2
<souliaq> ok, thanks!
<Seveas> Sansay_: what kind of system is this? It doesn't look like ubuntu at all.
<aeden__D> Sansay_, what is this??
<aeden__D> Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Sansay_  what'zs the outcome of  cat /etc/issue
<Sansay_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> that is out of date
<Sansay_> is there an easy way for me to update?
<Sansay_> its a rented server online
<daftykins> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<supergauntlet> Isn't 14.04 still lts
<Seveas> Sansay_: no, this can't really be ubuntu 14.04, or you're lying in that pastebin.
<Sansay_> why do you say that
<daftykins> supergauntlet: yes but it's at 14.04.3 now.
<Sansay_> thats exactly what showed up
<Seveas> supergauntlet: it is, but 14.04.1 in /etc/issue means that you're missing a lot of updates :)
<supergauntlet> ah right
<daftykins> Seveas: +1
<supergauntlet> forgot the point releases
<Sansay_> Fetched 2848 kB in 3s (808 kB/s) E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bekks> Sansay_: Yeah, thats expected when randomly killing dpkg/apt-get processes-
<daftykins> you have another package process running.
<Sansay_> its that frozed mysql one
<Sansay_> its still just stuck
<Seveas> Sansay_: then whoever rented you this server seriously mangled the ubuntu install. Ask them for support.
<Sansay_> at this point i could kill the original mysql install
<Sansay_> try to run the upgrade and see what happens
<aeden__D> or the host of whoever rented you that server...
<Seveas> Sansay_: no, at this point you contact the people who rented you that server for support.
<Sansay_> what am i tellinmg them?
<Sansay_> nothing seems to work?
<aeden__D> you want your money back
<bekks> Sansay_: "I broke it, fix it please."
<daftykins> ...or nuke it and start again
<Seveas> that their ubuntu install is broken to the point that the ubuntu community won't support you with problems :)
<aeden__D> Seveas, +1
<Sansay_> this doesnt make any sense
<TJ-> loa: it seems that uvesafb patch hasn't made it to the mainline kernel. You could add it as a patch to an ubuntu kernel and build it, that keeps you as close as possible to the Ubuntu source
<Sansay_> what makes you think its not an ubuntu install
<Seveas> Sansay_: lots of missing processes, including most of the expected kernel threads.
<loa> TJ-, what mean "add it as patch" there is some strategy?
<Seveas> or even cron...
<Sansay_> okay that makes more sense
<daftykins> dump it and get something decent like digitalocean ;)
<Sansay_> because it didnt have dialog installed
<Sansay_> which caused the first install to break
<Sansay_> when i first tryied to instsall mysql it crashed because it didn thave dialog
<loa> TJ-, i built using this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Sansay_> im running the full update now
<loa> TJ-, but in the middle ofcoused i aplied that patch.
<TJ-> loa: Yes, that should work fine for you
<Sansay_> okay now it crashed
<Sansay_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.6_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.6_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error co
<Seveas> Sansay_: stop fiddling with it.
<Seveas> Go get your money back or get your provider to provide something usable. Anything else is a waste of time.
<Sansay_> im going to send them a support ticket now
<daftykins> Sansay_: who is it?
<loa> TJ-, but there no automation or something?
<Sansay_> https://servermania.com/
<loa> or i need create my script for that?
<TJ-> loa: what do you mean by automation?
<loa> TJ-, mean that i hit apt-get upgrade and if there is new kernel all will be automated... now i just mark packages as hold.
<ams0596> is anyone familier with idevicerestore
<TJ-> loa: if you want to do this kind of build regularly then I'd recommend using the kernel git repositories and the git tooling to maintain the patch(es) you need
<ams0596> is anyone familier with idevicerestore
<compdoc> never heard of it
<TJ-> loa: the other option is to create a DKMS package to build your modified version of the uvesafb module, in the same way as nvidia/vbox/vmware etc build kernel modules to match installed kernels.
<daftykins> ams0596: only in that it's one of an experimental set of programs - what are you trying to achieve?
<Sansay_> i sent them a ticket
<daftykins> !pm | ams0596
<ubottu> ams0596: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xSolidState> can I have a different password for unlocking my home folder than for authentication?
<daftykins> ams0596: pretty sure you have to contact Apple for that one.
<loa> TJ-, i can install one module over another?
<ubik__> helo, i want to develop a ubuntu phone app. but i don't know how to write to a .txt file within the application, can somebody help me?
<ams0596> they wont do anything to help me
<loa> TJ-, are not it will be package conflict or something?
<daftykins> ams0596: bad luck then. definitely not an ubuntu issue
<ams0596> it just keeps saying hey im trying to restore my new/used ipad that is icloud locked and haveing an issue
<daftykins> !touch | ubik__ wrong channel
<ubottu> ubik__ wrong channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ams0596> ERROR: Invalid archive ERROR: Unable to extract BuildManifest from detect
<mcphail> ubik__: ask in #ubuntu-app-devel, but it will be quiet there today
<TJ-> loa: you might want to alter the install name of your version, but that can be done in the dkms.conf
<loa> TJ-, alter = change?
<TJ-> loa: yes
<loa> but anyway i need uvesafb from that new kernel package...
<loa> i know that it can not change too much... but anyway...
<TJ-> loa: you'd use the directive DEST_MODULE_NAME[#]=
<XavierG-2> Hi, what are the ways to recover and restore damaged unmountable ecryptfs partitions, please ?
<MonkeyDust> XavierG-2  your question is really: how to mount a damaged ecryptfs partition
<XavierG-2> MonkeyDust: Yes, to be able to get the files. Partition is recognized by no tool... http://i.imgur.com/vwn3YtW.jpg
<shtrb> if there any firefox users here,  you might like to see this bug report  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=814169 (default settings will allow scammers to validate your email, location and ISP if you only hover over a bad link)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 814169 in General "introduce preference for controlling speculative pre-connections" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<daftykins> XavierG-2: oh dear, that doesn't look good.
<amu> i9 want to install codec of mpeg4 in backbox os help me
<MonkeyDust> XavierG-2  that partition table is a work of art in itself
<daftykins> !backbox | amu Sorry no support here.
<ubottu> amu Sorry no support here.: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Seveas> amu: ask backbox support.
<cfhowlett> amu, sorry.  backbox is not ubuntu and no support here
<ioria> XavierG-2, have you tried to mount them from livecd  ?
<XavierG-2> daftykins: No, problem occured after update from Ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2280989&p=13339264#post13339264
<amu> can u get me  commands that used by old ubuntu  users for getting codecs in their ubuntu
<Seveas> amu: ask backbox support.
<XavierG-2> ioria: yes, from Ubuntu, Caine and DEFT LiveCD. I did not succeed. Reinstalled Ubuntu 15.04 without formatting those partitions, but still no mount possible
<MonkeyDust> amu  you're in the wrong channel
<cfhowlett> amu, the command you want is /join Backbox. NOT supported here because it IS NOT ubuntu.  sorry.
<ioria> XavierG-2, what command did you use to mount ?
<Seveas> shtrb: well, that's nice :/
<XavierG-2> ioria: the basic "sudo mount", or add them to fstab with ecryptfs type. Also tried ecryptfs-recover-private
<ioria> XavierG-2, sudo parted -l ?
<husaria> Hi all, I have problem with audio driver they doesn't exist  I don't know why I didn't do anything with laptop only I've done is upgrade whole system. I have version Vivid Vervet can anyone help me? I tried step from the website
<Seveas> husaria: so you didn't do anything but at the same time tried some 'step from the website'?
<Seveas> please tell us exactly what you did
<XavierG-2> ioria: They are detected, but without file system identified: 7 281GB 306GB 25,6GB - 8 306GB 411GB 105GB
<Seveas> XavierG-2: file < /dev/sda7
<TJ-> XavierG-2: just looked at your forum post. Are you 100% sure the partitions were using ecryptfs? I'd have expected it to be LUKS/dm-crypt. Try "cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sda7"
<telboon> anyone uses Canonical Partners repositories?
<makem> SuperEcurrency and ggpngineer - Homebank is no good for me - i need chinese
<Seveas> TJ-: luks != ecryptfs
<MonkeyDust> tel yes
<TJ-> Seveas: indeeed, that is my point
<telboon> What kind of software will be available in Canonical Partners repositories?
<MonkeyDust> telboon  yes*
<TJ-> Seveas: there is no evidence the partition uses ecryptfs in the forum post
<Seveas> TJ-: ah I see. Misread part of that line :)
<makem> superengineer homebank no good for me as i need yuan and gbp
<XavierG-2> Seveas: sudo file < /dev/sda7 => bash: /dev/sda7: Permission non accordée (permission not allowed)
<ioria> XavierG-2, that would have been first question: How did you encrypt the partition ?
<TJ-> Seveas: the image linked in the forum post specifically shows "ecryptfs-status /dev/sda7  reporting "marker not found in header"
<Seveas> telboon: things like skype
<Seveas> XavierG-2: try it as root
<telboon> Seveas & MonkeyDust: thanks. Will enable it then!
<TJ-> XavierG-2: "sudo file -s /dev/sda7"
<Seveas> TJ-: heh. TIL.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: /dev/sda7: data
<XavierG-2> TJ-: I bought the computer mid-2013 so I should have installed first Ubuntu 13.04 with encrypted home.At this time it was ecryptfs or still Luks ?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK, how about "sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sda7 && echo Yes"
<Seveas> XavierG-2: could be ecryptfs, but ecryptfs doesn't do full disk encryption. It sits on top of an existing filesystem
<XavierG-2> ioria: I encrypted partition at the Ubuntu installation (choose option during the process)
<XavierG-2> TJ-: this command doesn't return anything
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK, that means it isn't LUKS either
<TJ-> XavierG-2: which release of Ubuntu was it you used the installer for, that encrypted the /home partition? the installer, when doing user home directory encryption, uses per-file/filename encryption, not block device (partition)
<ioria> XavierG-2,  did you encrypt only home or you choose entire disk encryption ? do  you remember ?
<TJ-> ioria: if it were FDE then it would be LUKS, and isLuks says not that
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> XavierG-2: the encryption was done by the standard Ubuntu installer, yes? You didn't do anything custom yourself ?
<TJ-> The only way it could be LUKS is if some custom steps were taken that used a detached LUKS header, so sda7 would be the raw dm-crypt device with no header
<Seveas> TJ-: that sounds unlikely though
<XavierG-2> TJ-: I'm not sure unfortunately, I would say 13.04 as I bought the computer on August 2013 but perhaps after I reinstalled... Sure it was before 14.10 as I did upgrade from 14.04
<XavierG-2> ioria: only /home as proposed, the / partition was not encrypted (and still readable from LiveCd before i reinstalled)
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK, not long ago then, so we know for sure how the encryption options the installer would offer are Full Disk Encryption using LUKS/dm-crypt, or user home directory using ecryptfs
<XavierG-2> TJ-: yes, by syandard Ubuntu installer, I did not do anything else. All crashed at the restart after 15.04 upgrade
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I'm getting a little concerned that maybe you misunderstood the options at install time. Let me explain a possible scenario - feel free to shoot me down on this
<TJ-> XavierG-2: During installation time you chose manual partitioning and created a partition for /home/ ... later you chose user home directory encryption. For some reason your /home/ partition was ignored and /home/ was created in the root file-system... log-ins and files would work, but once the old root file-system was wiped the files would be gone. /dev/sda7 may not have ever contained any data
<TJ-> XavierG-2: can you do "pastebinit <(sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 count=1 | hexdump -C)" ?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: it's possible that partition only contains zeros
<XavierG-2> TJ-: possible but I don't think, / was around 30 Gb, /home 25 and it seemed correct in file manager
<mous_> hello
<daftykins> hi
<cashnguns> yo
<XavierG-2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12098736/
<maer> im in 12.04 live cd, how can i install  ad-hotspot  pkg?
<daftykins> 0's - eek.
<mous_> i have this problem with my backlight i can change it with hotkeys and the brightness number changes in the intel_backlight/actual_brightness but when i change it with the applet its not working any ideas on how to solve this?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: same command for sda8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12098749/
<maer> ( . Y . )
<Batholith> I'm installing nvidia drivers. Wish me luck!
<maer> mous_: how do you enable this brightness applet, i don't see it
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK... possibility that /dev/sda7 might be all zeros, although we only looked at the first 512-byte logical sector... /dev/sda8 looks more interesting though. Try "sudo blkid /dev/sda8"
<daftykins> Batholith: none required, unless you downloaded from their site - in which case, bad move
<Batholith> I got it from aptitude.
<Batholith> Does it require restart to take effect?
<daftykins> yes
<maer> Batholith: maybe just restart X_
<maer> _ / ?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: /dev/sda8: PARTUUID="6177e409-c124-4a61-8fe6-54fd5e184f1b"
<TJ-> XavierG-2: Was /dev/sda8 one of the preserved partitions?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: try "sudo file -s /dev/sda8"
<XavierG-2> Yes, preserved but inaccessible as sda7
<XavierG-2> TJ-: Same answer /dev/sda8: data
<Batholith> Alright, so far so good. Now, how to get rid of mouse acceleration?
<TJ-> Batholith: nail its tail to the desk :)
<maer>  /etc/X11/xorgconf.d/20-ndivia.conf
<maer> or something similar, i think mouse acc on/off is in it
<TJ-> XavierG-2: hmm that makes no sense when blkid shows is a partition UUID
<mous_> maer, i have this brightness applet (slider) on my panel and i checked it changes the intel_backlight/actual_brightness value
<maer> will we see lubuntu on mediatek smart phones?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: oh, of course, /dev/sda has a GPT disk-label doesn't it?
<cfhowlett> maer, no plans for that
<Batholith> Woo! Irssi works!
<XavierG-2> TJ-: Yes, testdisk says "EFI GPT partition table type has been detected"
<Benne> hey
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I think you proceed in 2 steps: 1) find out how much of /dev/sda7 is all zeros - all all, then nothing in it and 2) identify contents of /dev/sda8
<SuperLag> Let's say you have a job running on an Ubuntu box that's using the GPU for math/science stuffs. Is running an upgrade on the box, which will update the Nvidia drivers going to affect that running job, or only subsequent jobs?
<SuperLag> Batholith: of course it does :)
<daftykins> SuperLag: i would not even try to find out.
<daftykins> and yes it could mess with CUDA libs or some such
<SuperLag> daftykins: too late :(
<Batholith> SuperLag, Well, I didn't use it for long! I'm on HexChat now. :)
<humano1d> how do you check which ubuntu version you have via command line?
<SuperLag> daftykins: I didn't find out about that users job until after I'd completed the upgrade, and they *are* using the CUDA drivers. :/
<daftykins> humano1d: lsb_release -d
<SuperLag> humano1d: lsb_release -a is one way
<daftykins> or cat /etc/issue
<ioria> XavierG-2, sorry for asking...  are you sure you didn't install  ecryptfs-utils   and encrypt  manually instead  leaving the job to  the installer ?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: thanks for your help. sdaè with count=2 I get only zeros, with count=3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12098998/
<SuperLag> Batholith: I've been on IRC for... ~16 years. I've tried soooooo many different clients. I *always* end up coming back to irssi. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<XavierG-2> ioria: yes, 100% sure
<ioria> ok
<SuperLag> daftykins: crap. :/
<daftykins> SuperLag: foolish move.
<XavierG-2> ioria: I also did manual encryption on another partition (this one was OK), but I used EncFS for that. Home was during install.
<maer> SuperLag: have you ever seen an irc client which displays new msgs on top, i mean the chat flow is from top to bottom or reversed
<SuperLag> maer: I haven't, but that kind of defies the logic of how you read
<TJ-> XavierG-2: let's give cryptmount a try. "sudo apt-get install cryptmount" than try "sudo cryptmount --mount /dev/sda7" and "sudo cryptmount --mount /dev/sda8" and see if it believes those are encrypted block devices
<SuperLag> daftykins: no doubt :(
<XavierG-2> TJ-: it seems not. sudo cryptmount --mount /dev/sda7 : Nom de cible "/dev/sda7" n'est pas reconnu (target name not recognized)
<snoop_doge> good morning all
<snoop_doge> i need help setting up a seperate user account for my daughter to login with
<snoop_doge> i found the user account app
<snoop_doge> and made an account
<cfhowlett> system > users and groups > add user > desktop > no password
<snoop_doge> but how do i set her passowrd?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: Well, it seems like whatever you've got/done there, it certainly isn't anything the standard ubuntu installer does. Without hands-on with it, it's impossible to do much more. Looking at the partition contents with dd | hexdump -C is what I'd be doing, to see if it all 'looked' randomised (encrypted) or if patterns are detectable (not encrypted)
<cfhowlett> snoop_doge, account properties
<snoop_doge> ok
<snoop_doge> ill try
<snoop_doge> wierd. my unlock button seems to be disabled
<snoop_doge> is there something i can do?
<daftykins> you could just run "passwd <daughters_username"
<daftykins> in the terminal.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: that's what I feared. There is no way to "repair" partition in order ecryptfs recognizes it ?
<snoop_doge> ok
<snoop_doge> my unlock button seems to be disabled, i cant add new users now
<daftykins> close and re-open
<cfhowlett> snoop_doge, sudo passwd <daughter's_username>
<daftykins> oops ^
<snoop_doge> i need to create a new user first, because i removed it
<Shabba> f ya
<TJ-> XavierG-2: let me have a look at more of the data: "pastebinit <( sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 bs=512 count=2049 | xxd -g 4 -cols 32 - )"
<Shabba> pretty sure mentioning you in Russia is now illegal Shrooms
<Shrooms> Excellent. :)
<Shabba> bout time right
<Shrooms> Yup.
<Shabba> it amazes me how comfortable you all are with this wack diy OS
<XavierG-2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12099242/
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I think we managed to stall the pastebin server :0
<Shabba> really cant believe im back here in irc, what is this 1997?
<modern> bwahaha
<Shabba> anyone got a warez ftp?
<daftykins> !ot | Shabba
<ubottu> Shabba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Johnny_Linux> !ot | Shabba
<Shabba> lol
<cfhowlett> Shabba, no warez.  please stay on topic: ubuntu support
<Shabba> next thing im gonna get slapped with a trout
<daftykins> that would require mIRC
 * modern slaps Shabba around a bit with a large trout
<Shabba> was a joke man ala 1997
<Shabba> damnit
<Shabba> after i get the main commands down should I look into shell programming next?
<Shabba> or scripting... isnt that the same thing?
<i-make-robots> hi!  I'm not sure what chan to ask in... I have an ubuntu server running apache+phpbb.  my phpbb registration confirmation emails are not being received by customers, but I'm getting all my "someone commented on your forum thread" emails.  Where would I go for help debugging this issue?
<i-make-robots> i'm using the default mail client on the server.
<Seveas> i-make-robots: check your mailserver config and logs. Is it relaying properly? If not, why not?
<i-make-robots> how do i check, please?  I'm logged in now, but I don't really grok mail().
<TJ-> XavierG-2: That definitely looks to be randomised, so possibly encrypted
<Seveas> i-make-robots: check /var/log/mail.log for instance
<i-make-robots> tail mail.log is empty...
<i-make-robots> checking mail.err
<i-make-robots> also nothing.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: if partition is corrupted, any way with dd or so to copy encrypted datas elsewhere and try to recover them with ecryptfs or it's lost ?
<i-make-robots> Seveas - thank you for helping.  Any more ideas?
<maer> how can i share wifi for android to connect to?
<Seveas> i-make-robots: which mailserver did you install?
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12099365/
<i-make-robots> seveas - I'm using mail().
<TJ-> XavierG-2: ecryptfs is a stacked file-system encryption, it works on files, not block devices, so this isn't encFS/ecryptfs material.
<SuperLag> I don't know regex enough to figure out how to get just the rows with two-digit usages or greater. (i.e. 10GB or more)
<i-make-robots> and some mail is being delivered, just not confirmation emails.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: there is a possibility it is plain dm-crypt, and we can try unlocking it on that assumption, if you like
<Batholith> How do I know if I have alsa or pulseaudio in use?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: however, for that you *must* know the precise encryption cipher chain, key-size, and key
<XavierG-2> TJ-: Ah, no ecryptfs, no Luks, no True or Veracrypt, wtf did happen ? As I said to ioria, I was sure to have encrypted /home during install.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I don't know the answer to that...yet! I am intrigued by how you managed to do this though... it's *very* secure!!!
<TJ-> XavierG-2: you know the original password/phrase I assume?
<Batholith> I'm trying to get my Xonar Pheobus to work with Ubuntu now. :(
<XavierG-2> TJ-: yes, I was happy to see that my computer was well protected if stolen. Strange... Password yes, passphrase no (perhaps I saved it, but in this case on the computer). It would be possible to recover it if it was ecryptfs with unwrap.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: password/passphrase ... 2 words for the same thing
<TJ-> XavierG-2: What I find strange is that /dev/sda7 has 2 sectors empty at the start (1KB). That means it can't be plain dm-crypt, although it could be dm-crypt with an offset=2. /dev/sda8 could be plain dm-crypt since the random/encrypted data begins at the start. Either way, none of the Ubuntu tools would create this.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: I mean login password for /home, I have it, not the generated passphrase. But for that I need access to /.ecryptfs/Private. Even if it's plain dm-crypt, I would not be able to provide cipher chain, key-size, key as I just remember having choosen home encryption at install.
<ioria> XavierG-2,  do you have an hidden folder in /home      .ecryptfs ?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: That's the strange part.. sda7 sda8 are not ecryptfs, so that doesn't apply. If they are encrypted, then they have no recognisable header, so the only Linux option for that would be dm-crypt, or else they have never been encrypted but have been randomised (from /dev/urandom maybe)
<XavierG-2> TJ-: OK, I think I tried all possible things. Fortunately I had backups of the most important datas, but not those 2 partitions with also neede ones. In my new reinstalled home, yes (I again choosed encryption)
<TJ-> XavierG-2: if you know the original password, it's worth trying that with dm-crypt on those partitions in case it works
<XavierG-2> TJ-: what would be the command for dm-crypt please ?
<zykotick9> XavierG-2: <just my opinion> but if you want encrypted filesystem(s) i'd suggest using LUKS instead of the home encryption stuff.... but YMMV
<TJ-> XavierG-2: "sudo cryptsetup type=plain open /dev/sda8 decrypted_sda8"
<TJ-> XavierG-2: typo! "sudo cryptsetup --type=plain open /dev/sda8 decrypted_sda8"
<Ryans_255> why lynx tool doesn't work perfect with youtube playlist
<TJ-> XavierG-2: for sda7 you need to offset over those 2 empty sectors: "sudo cryptsetup --type=plain --offset=2 open /dev/sda7 decrypted_sda7"
<Ryans_255> everytime i try to "lynx -dump youtube/list/link"
<MAtahari> hi. how can I make KDE apps look right in gnome?
<XavierG-2> TJ-; thanks a lot for your help, I will try that. Or I organize a game for decrypt challenge ! And thanks for the LUKS advice, I will perhaps re-install again as I did not configure a lot this Ubuntu since yesterday, to avoid another problem at next version ugrade.
<Ryans_255> it only show the first 100 vedio links not the rest video link
<Idiot> TJ-:  I downloaded Ubuntu again. This time its MD5 matched one of the ones on the list.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: the only way I can think the system could get into that state is via disk corruption... data sprayed to random locations due to, say, a power flucutation/loss
<TJ-> Idiot: so that was the issue... glad you got it solved :)
<bomber92> ciao
<XavierG-2> TJ-: that will definitively be a good lesson for me. BACKUPS ! I knew it, but did not do them enough, classic behavior...
<ioria> TJ- do you know what does it mean exactly in his ecryptfs-stat command: unable to resolve host ls14  ?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: as well as knowing what exactly is being done when its encrypted!
<TJ-> ioria: sounds rather like that sudo issue when the hostname can't be resolved
<XavierG-2> TJ-: yes, remember what type of encryption, passphrase, password...
<ioria> TJ-  ok, thanks
<Idiot> TJ-: Hopefully the installation will go without problems. But then again, you have to be realistic abut these things.
<TJ-> ioria: the command-line shows xavierg@ls14
<XavierG-2> ioria: just I chenged my computer name and did not update the /etc/hosts file
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> XavierG-2: as you did an in-place upgrade to 15.04 we can't blame incorrect partitioning in the installer, unfortunately
<TJ-> XavierG-2: however, if you're dual-booting with Windows... we might be able to blame Windows for changing partition layouts :)
<TJ-> XavierG-2: My first thought on seeing the raw data was... something has repartitioned this disk so the partitions now start in different places, and we're missing the headers
<Ryans_255> ??
<BBLLCC> openjdk-amd64, on htop there are like 50 lines with that command. whats that?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: That's why I wanted to try Testdisk, I will perhaps look again. I will also wait for W10 upgrade before re-installing Ubuntu with Luks ! And make a cleaner partitioning ;)
<xSolidState> im having trouble configuring my digitizer. I tried xinput_calibrator but i cant fix it witht that tool. the digitizer is larger than the screen so when you hold the pen further from the center, the cursor "stays behind", basically a percentual offset towards the middle. How do i fix this?
<BBLLCC> usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<BBLLCC> usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/javadnetworkaddress.cache.ttl=0
<BBLLCC> memleak?
<ioria> XavierG-2,  do you have in your parted -l a /dev/mapper/  something ?
<XavierG-2> ioria: yes, for the new cryptswap1 http://i.imgur.com/m2pxHFu.png
<ioria> XavierG-2,  if you run udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sdb7   ?
<ioria> XavierG-2,  sorry, if you run udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sda7   ?
<XavierG-2> ioria: sudo udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sda7 => Object /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda7 is not an encrypted device.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK, I read yuour complete forum post and looked at the imgur photos... /dev/sda8 is encrypted swap, so we can discount that
<TJ-> XavierG-2: also, you originally had /dev/sda10  mounted to /home/xavierg/Sauvegardes - what was/is that?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: /dev/sda7 was the original root file-system during installation
<ioria>  /dev/sda7 it's 'inconnu'   http://i.imgur.com/vwn3YtW.jpg
<TJ-> XavierG-2: and according to an imgur photo, the Sauvegardes mountpoint is the one failing: http://i.imgur.com/4vQlDQ0.png
<TJ-> ioria: ignore that; that's just gparted reporting the designated partition type
<TJ-> ioria: look at the original fstab, and the log-in failure messages
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> XavierG-2: also, there's another imgur photo showing /etc/crypttab - was that the original file contents that used to work or is it after you changed it?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: The Sauvegarde mountpoint was another partition, not encrypted (but with Dropbox folder and EncFS inside) which was still available after 15.04 upgrade and crash. I could access it on LiveCD. I deleted it, added the sda9 swap and this is now my sda12 and new home.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: OK, so we can discount /dev/sda10 too.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: where do you see the photo with /etc/crypttab ? The swap was on a 100 Gb partition ?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: http://i.imgur.com/Ldhd5Zp.png
<Finetundra> Hello folks, anyone know why I'm getting freezing when playing games under wine?
<TJ-> XavierG-2: it shows that the system had /dev/sda8 as encrypted swap - which is the standard configuration
<erkan^> he MonkeyDust  I use Ubuntu MATE now (-:
<TJ-> XavierG-2: if it is the original crypttab, then it confirms there was no LUKS/dm-crypt device configured
<XavierG-2> TJ-: Yes, it's the original file content (I accessed it on the / system in a LiveCD session, so the / was not encrypted)
<TJ-> XavierG-2: but, "fstab 1" - if that is the original - tells us that /dev/sda9 was /home/ and wasn't encrypted, so any ecryptfs would be under /home/.ecryptfs/xavierg/
<XavierG-2> TJ-: ah, it's the unknwown UUID that Gparted did not show me, I never found it. Yes normally fstab1 was the original, fstab2 the one I modified to try reboot. Complete mix...
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I've just compared the 2 gparted screenshots, and it looks like you manually repartitioned from sda9 onwards at some point
<TJ-> XavierG-2: if the original /home/ was on /dev/sda9 that explains how you lost it, and the encrypted files
<everlast> hi
<Obituaryy> ji
<Obituaryy> hhi you all
<XavierG-2> TJ-: or it happened during upgrade, because I did not modify partitions before. Btw it confirms your fear that partitions / headers are lost, so the files, too
<everlast> quit
<TJ-> XavierG-2: yes, we can't know why it happened. I suspect some kind of systemd issue that led you to think the data was elsewhere, and then you repartitioned that part of the disk
<XavierG-2> TJ-: that's fully possible... I hate systemd, it can't even work with a hard drive chenge (nned to boot on upstart to modify fstab on another PC), and here for the first release with systemd, it crashed everything for me :(
<RaMcHiP> Hello all!
<TJ-> XavierG-2: it's all or nothing I think. Not a good idea to upgrade from upstart to systemd in many situations, seems to be too many scenarios where it can fail hard.
<i-make-robots> how do i check which MTA I'm using on my ubuntu server?  I don't have postfix installed.
<XavierG-2> TJ-: I will accept my datas are gone, delete partitions and reinstall. Will also try to make a bug report if it can help developers, but difficult as extrem complicated case and not sure what caused the problem.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I don't think a bug report is worth your time; without evidence and reproduceable steps nothign can be done
<XavierG-2> TJ-: because in April 2016 some people will upgrade from last LTS 14.04, and perhaps could face same situation. Or other ones who still did not switch from 14.10 to 15.04
<ioria> XavierG-2,  right, but they should know perfectly all (=ALL) the  steps you did from a to z
<XavierG-2> ioria: yes, even me can not be totally sure of all of them - I don't remember with which version of Ubuntu I did this /home encryption
<TJ-> It looks to me from the gparted screeshots as if the original issue was the partition table becoming corrupted in some way, which on reboot meant the OS couldn't find file-systems. That would affect any init system, upstart or systemd
<TJ-> /dev/sda8 (swap) is listed as 97 GiB ... can't be correct
<ioria> XavierG-2,  anyway... if you could write a note with almost all you did , you can back here and some of us could try to reproduce your issue
<XavierG-2> TJ-: that's right, because even with selecting upstart boot after upgrade, it did not find any /home and could not boot
<XavierG-2> TJ-: I just had access to guest session, with all programs installed, but not my user profile
<TJ-> XavierG-2: I believe the guest session gets mounted on a RAM-based tempfs, so that would work even with a missing /home/ mount
<XavierG-2> ioria: yes, with the forum posts and all notes I've taken today, I'll try to complete it. But the W8 double boot doesn't help I think
<ioria> XavierG-2,  i got a win8 copy .... :-þ
<XavierG-2> TJ-: seems that / and Sauvegardes were not corrupted but swap and home yes.
<TJ-> XavierG-2: My best guess is, from what I can see, that originally /dev/sda7 was probably about 116GiB and /dev/sda8 (swap) was about 4 GiB
<TJ-> XavierG-2: how much RAM was installed in the system when it was installed?
<XavierG-2> TJ-: 4 Go
<TJ-> XavierG-2: right, so swap would have been the same
<ozzy_> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> XavierG-2: as to what would have written random data/encrypted to sda7 ... I can imagine that happening if the encrypted swap partition looked to start 2 sectors into sda7 ... the kernel would happily write to it as it paged memory
<TJ-> XavierG-2: has that system ever shown any signed of memory corruption... mysterious crashing applications? I'm wondering if a faulty RAM module could have started this by corrupting in-memory data structures
<TJ-> XavierG-2: in which case your reinstall might suffer the same way.
<Tahr-user> hi
<Tahr-user> is there a sha1sum checksum i can check against for the ubuntu installer
<Tahr-user> or where can i find the signing keys?
<TJ-> !checksums | Tahr-user
<TJ-> !checksum | Tahr-user
<ubottu> Tahr-user: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TJ-> Tahr-user: for "MD5" read also SHA sums of various sizes
<XavierG-2> TJ-: sometimes LibreOffice crashes yes, or Thunderbird (there are always opened). I will perform a memtest
<Seveas> Tahr-user: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/
<Seveas> that's for the latest release of trusty tahr
<xerox> hello! how do I install this package (the particular version 1.12) on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<xerox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/livestreamer
<k1l_> xerox: ubuntu 14.10 is EOL. you should upgrade to 15.04 first
<MonkeyDust> xerox  14.10 is dead, no longer supported, !eol
<xerox> is it possible to download the .deb from somewhere and install it anyway?
<MonkeyDust> xerox  first upgrade, then ask again
<nT4BR> hey guys
<xerox> unfortunately I can't, thanks anyways k1l_ and MonkeyDust! appreciate the time taken to answer
<nT4BR> i have windows 10 in my computer, and arch linux in dual boot through uefi
<k1l_> xerox: maybe its not installable because the not-15.10 doesnt have the depencies
<k1l_> xerox: if you cant upgraade every 6 months you should consider staying at the LTS version. that got 5 years support
<xerox> k1l_: I have upgraded it on osx (via web) without any changes to the dependencies, so I think it should be fine.
<nT4BR> my doubt is, if in the ubuntu installer, i set boot to mount in windows fat uefi partition, will be possible to boot both so through uefi
<xerox> k1l_: that makes a lot of sense, this particular box happened to be made on a weird version and I can't mess with it for reasons beyond my power
<xerox> (oh weird I said "via web" before… I meant "via brew")
<XavierG-2> ioria: Again, thanks a lot for your time, help and explanations. Bye !
<XavierG-2> TJ-: Again, thanks a lot for your time, help and explanations. Bye !
<ioria> XavierG-2,  no problem ... Bon Chance
<AfterDarkness> hello after updating to 15.04 then restarting and doing further updates I noticed problems with opengl
<AfterDarkness> nvidia drivers got updated too
<AfterDarkness> I reckon I need another restart
<AfterDarkness> Does this mean opengl drivers are missing? "Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX)"
<AfterDarkness> brb restarting the pc
<AfterDarkness> yup after restart no problems. seems the libs were removed for the update and just needed a restart to allocate the newer ones
<t7> whats the quick way to get my release name ?
<t7> trusty etc
<t7> i know the version number
<t7> is there console cmd or some part of about menu to get this
<zykotick9> t7: "lsb_release -a" perhaps
<k1l_> see lsb_release
<t7> its annoying that the package details on the site are not by version number
<t7> when its so much easier to find version number
<k1l_> !releases | t7
<ubottu> t7: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<t7> k1l_: i forget :|
<t7> i wil ltry to remember vivid
<k1l_> t7: in january 2016 you need to learn a new name :)
<t7> few months yet
<bekks> In 2019, you will need to learn a new name instead of "trusty" :P
 * tgm4883 wonders why a version number is easier to remember than the codename
<t7> tgm4883: i dont have to remember, i can click about
<dirius77> Anyone have any idea how to fix an issue where netcat (nc -l -p 12345) gives: "nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known" and ping localhost as well as ping 127.0.0.1 fail?
<ioria> try with ip
<ioria> sorry, you already have
<a_beautiful_mime> i'm trying to get autoconf and automake to work
<zykotick9> dirius77: verify your /etc/hosts is correct for starters
<a_beautiful_mime> unfortunately i'm getting the following error when using autoconf : autoconf cannot locate Class/Struct.pm
<dirius77> zykotick9: the first line is "127.0.0.1        localhost"
<zykotick9> dirius77: ok.  good luck.
<John_AU> hey #ubuntu, ive installed gnome-search-tool, and it shows in applications>accessories>search for files, but when i clik it nothing happens, also when i install it to thunar nothing happens, and i also ran a setup script someone made to install catfish to thunar, which install fine, but also does not search, any ideas?
<OerHeks> John_AU, maybe logout/login to make it work?
<ioria> dirius77, did you use 'sudo ' ?
<earl_> quick dumb question, did "pacmd" in terminal to troubleshoot sound not working, it says "No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon"
<earl_> I don't know why sound doesn't work all of a sudden.
<dirius77> ioria: Did I use sudo to do what? I just used "cat /etc/hosts"
<ioria> dirius77, no , netcat command
<AEL-H> Is there a way to send an entire folder and all its contents through putty using pscp rather than sending each file one at a time? if so how?
<dirius77> ioria: No I didn't, but I could try it
<John_AU> OerHeks, ok i will give it ago
<John_AU> thanks
<mgolisch> AEL-H: -r ?
<dirius77> ioria: It doesn't give me the error when I run it as sudo. Is there a way to make a regular user able to access localhost again then?
<ioria> dirius77, never happen to me that i couldn't ping localhost as regular user... some iptable rule or firewall settings ?
<ioria> *ed
<amu> i am unable to install window 7 on my desktop
<k1l_> amu: that support better suits into ##windows
<OerHeks> amu, sorry to hear that .. how is this related to ubuntu support?
<amu> y is there linux world just to get all in one
<seishun> I'm trying to hibernate ubuntu 15.04 and I'm getting "not enough memory", even though I have 2.5 GB RAM and 5 GB swap, 0 bytes of swap is used. Any way to diagnose that?
<dirius77> ioria: The netcat also doesn't error and looks like it's working but I can't send anything to it.
<daftykins> amu: your questions do not make sense in English
<BluesKaj> something tells me the translator is doing a a bad job
<daftykins> seishun: pastebin of "free -m" ?
<OerHeks> seishun, how much ram do you have then?
<OerHeks> oh 2.5
<amu>  commands for the mpeg codec to be installed on the backbox os .
<amu> ???????
<k1l_> amu: we dont support backbox or blackbox OS. this is only about ubuntu in here.
<daftykins> !backbox | amu That is not supported here
<ubottu> amu That is not supported here: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ioria> dirius77, check ifconfig,  lo interface
<amu> my desktop even not able to install the ubuntu thats y i  get to backbox  installation
<dirius77> ioria: Here's the iptables -L   http://pastebin.com/yds7xTdg
<daftykins> amu: sorry, not on topic.
<dirius77> ioria: And this is ifconfig http://pastebin.com/bks37eDG  it looks up.
<ioria> dirius77, can you ping 192.168.1.7 ?
<dzull> hi all :-|
<dzull> :-P
<kadiro> O_o
<boze> I couldn't get the resolutions quite right on my old TV so I went out and bought a new one. I can get the resolution perfect, but the screen flashes black for about a second frequently. I think it is the refresh rate cause if I set it to 30 it stops flashing, but looks really sluggish
<boze> Once a 60i refresh rate showed up and it seemed to work well, but it didn't save to xorg.conf for some reason and I can't get it to come up again.
<poli> I am trying to run something under rvm remotely and non-interactively. Seems like the rvm "source" isn't getting loaded if I don't have a shell going. I tried commenting the "If not running interactively, don't do anything" part of .bashrc but got no real result. The rvm script I need loaded is in /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh. Any ideas?
<kadiro> boze: I'm not experience user ( just a noobie ), you means xorg.conf modified every logged?
<seishun> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/E79euLvW
<badbodh> hello noobie
<boze> kadiro: for the 60i part? I tried to use the nvidia-settings "save to config file", but that one time the 60i refresh showed up, it didn't save it
<daftykins> seishun: what's this?
<seishun> <daftykins> seishun: pastebin of "free -m" ?
<daftykins> oh that took a while
<kadiro> boze: you use this command from root prevelege?
<seishun> I was in windows sorry
<daftykins> mmm plenty free space, no idea why that's not working
<boze> I also tried setting horiz/vert refresh rates supplied by the TV with UseEdidFreqs False. Both Edid and hard coded seems to flash
<ioria> dirius77, sorry, have to go ... but you take a look at this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<seishun> daftykins: I used to work fine if there weren't many applications open. After I expanded swap from 2.5GB to 5GB, it doesn't work at all. Could the partition table change have anything to do with it?
<seishun> like the hibernate can't see swap anymore, if that make sense?
<daftykins> don't think so, that command shows the OS sees it.
<kadiro> boze: sudo nvidia-settings what's the result ( log out and log in or reboot to see ) ?
<daftykins> kadiro: that's bad advice, you don't run a GUI app with sudo.
<daftykins> gksu or gksudo
<OerHeks> seishun, does "swapon -s " give an error ?
<seishun> OerHeks: no
<kadiro> daftykins: look at my first response
<kadiro> <kadiro> said : boze: I'm not experience user ( just a noobie ), you means xorg.conf modified every logged?
<seishun> although it shows the swap partition has priority -1, whatever that means
<daftykins> kadiro: what's your point? bad advice is bad advice :)
 * boze ducks
<kadiro> i dont care daftykins , look in your things
<bishops> Hi, I have a tricky issue. I have been trying to flash image on my nexus 9 from an ubuntu machine, and I get a message saying that "data length is too large". Someone told me that I should flash each partition individually. Anyone knows how I could do this?
<Xeno72> Hi I have a problem to install (or tu use / start) the nvidia driver, I can use the nouveau driver only.
<daftykins> kadiro: i care because you're telling users to do bad things to their systems. so stop it please.
<Xeno72> card is nvidia 8600 gts
<kadiro> daftykins: that what you thinking
<Xeno72> mainboard is acer aspire m3920
<OerHeks> bishops, better ask in #ubuntu-touch for image help
<Xeno72> ubuntu is 14.04 lts, but it crashes too on kubunto 14.04 an on mint 17.2
<bishops> OerHeks: Thanks, but I'm trying to flash a nexus/google image. still ask there?
<Xeno72> problem is crash after reboot the system after installing procedure
<daftykins> what kind of crash?
<Xeno72> xrash means de desktop system only, recovery mode is possible
<Xeno72> blackscreen and cursor only
<Xeno72> bios is newest available
<earl_> ok, seems that installing skype caused my audio to f itself since last restart
<daftykins> have you been trying to do anything with bumblebee, or is this a laptop with nvidia only?
<earl_> anyone know how to fix this
<kadiro> boze: what's news?
<Xeno72> it does not depend on the choice of driver version, from 304. too 34.76 all do not work
<Xeno72> i did nothing with bumble.., it a fresh installation
<daftykins> Xeno72: well it would given bumblebee is an additional component :) can you share a "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<Xeno72> it is not a laptop, it's a desktop system
<Xeno72> yes I will share the output
<OerHeks> bishops, you might not find the answer here, and nexus 9 is not even in the listhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<boze> kadiro: Thanks for your advice. Right now I'm trying to figure out a way to make the interlaced refresh rate pop up again in hopes that it will stop the black flashy screen. Last time it showed up after fiddling with xrandr
<bishops> OerHeks: Alright no worries. Thanks!
<kadiro> ok boze
<OerHeks> nvidia 8600 gts, the 304 driver should work
<daftykins> mmm very odd.
<Xeno72> link for the output of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101128/
<Xeno72> @OerHeks
<Xeno72> @OerHeks All people say that. I think the card 8600 gts is not the problem. But perhaps the mainboard?!?!
<OerHeks> Xeno72, that could be, is there an onboard vga? and is the pci set as default?
<John_AU> OerHeks, didnt help :(
<Xeno72> under Windows the card receives the Windows driver, so the card is not ill
<OerHeks> John_AU, strange, just installed tunar to see, no problem here.
<daftykins> Xeno72: dmesg on bootup whilst it's installed plus the X log if it does try to start would be handy. i'd bet something is misconfigured
<seishun> daftykins: anything I could try before reinstalling?
<John_AU> hrmm
<Xeno72> yes there is an onboard thing from intel, i. e.: the system once was used without this card!
<daftykins> seishun: asking someone who knows more about it :>
<daftykins> yeah, sandybridge on-die graphics
<Xeno72> log files will coming soon
<daftykins> make sure it's set to display from the PEG slot first and only
<Xeno72> I do not understand the sentence: "set to display from the PEG slot first and only"
<John_AU> OerHeks, you just added a custom action gnome-search-tool --path=$f ?
<John_AU> %f*
<daftykins> Xeno72: prefer the card over the on-die graphics obviously
<OerHeks> John_AU, i didn't install gnome-search-tool. not sure why you need to anyway
<John_AU> thunar doesnt have built in search capabilities?
<seishun> I'll repeat the question then, in case someone more knowledgeable can answer it: I'm trying to hibernate ubuntu 15.04 and I'm getting "not enough memory", even though I have 2.5 GB RAM and 5 GB swap, 0 bytes of swap is used. Any way to diagnose that?
<John_AU> seishun, one of the partitions is too small?
<OerHeks> John_AU, yes, crtl+ s = search
<OerHeks> seishun, you gave an error -1...
<OerHeks> so something is wrong when you resized that swap i guess
<seishun> OerHeks: /dev/sda5                              	partition	5240828	207644	-1
<seishun> -1 is the "priority"
<John_AU> nah doesnt work for me OerHeks
<Xeno72> here link to part of the Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101205/
<Xeno72> @daftykins: okay, and how to say that to the system?
<daftykins> configuring it in the BIOS
<jrm> I just attempted to install Ubuntu 14.03 on a Lenovo T530.  At the last step it failed to install grub.  Now, in the Live installation on a USB stick, when I try it manually I get: grub-install: error: failed to get cononical path of '/cow'.  Ideas?
<Xeno72> @daftykins okay, interesting idea... I did not know BIOS can set which card used?
<jrm> mount shows me /cow on / type overlaw (rw)
<daftykins> Xeno72: time to have a look :)
<entity2k> why not 14.04 lts jrm?
<Xeno72> @daftykins: Yes. I hope to find something. It's an older BIOS (2011).
<freezer> Xeno72, with thinkpads you can usually choose in BIOS between IGP and Dedicated
<daftykins> i've been dealing with BIOSs with that setting a lot longer than that ;)
<freezer> DELL Alienware e.g. does not allow to do that
<daftykins> freezer: it's not a laptop
<slicepaperwords> does anyone know how to remove the drive is not ready skip or fix manually warning during opening?
<freezer> daftykins, i misread T530 then
<daftykins> slicepaperwords: during opening what? booting?
<Bashing-om> jrm: In the liveUSB, not mounting the target partition(s) to install grub ?
<freezer> different user :p
<slicepaperwords> daftykins: yeah the booting
<slicepaperwords> it's an external I formatted and now have plugged in again but it's looking for the old drive
<daftykins> slicepaperwords: depends what disks you're mounting, perhaps one partition / disk has errors fsck needs to deal with. can you be more specific?
<daftykins> ah then edit /etc/fstab to not auto mount the old UUID perhaps
<slicepaperwords> ahh okay thanks
<Xeno72> Here is a typical part of kernel.log when desktop crashes after installing nvidia driver and rebooting system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101240/
<jrm> Bashing-om: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /mnt busy, but I don't see it when list mounted file systems
<Xeno72> @freezer: It is a desktop system (acer aspire m 3920) with a later added external graphic card nvidia 8600 gts
<jrm> It it 14.04, I mis-typed above.
<Xeno72> I will leave for a moment to see BIOS settings but not sure if I can change there somewhat concering graphic card
<xeth> Evening all
<slicepaperwords> daftykins: /etc/fstab doesn't have the reformatted drive listed, should I just delete the one it's looking for or?
<xeth> i have a question, i recently moved my main system over to ubuntu and the 3tb hdd that i had install on my windows system is not showing and i cant mount it.
<xeth> anything i can do without losing all my data?
<mcphail> jrm: I don't think you can simply use grub-install from the live USB, can you? I thought you had to chroot into the installed system and use it from there
<Xeno72> Im here on an other pc so I control BIOS settings
<Bashing-om> jrm: Naw " mount /dev/sdb " You want to mount a partition ( sdb is the device as a whole ) . Allow me to look over your shoulder; pastbin the outpit of ' sudo parted -l ' . So we know what partitions we are wotking with .
<xeth> gpt partition from windows
<Xeno72> did not find anything to change concerning choice of graphic card :(
<jrm> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/V6W9uWVb
<jrm> mcphail: Could be.  I'm new to grub, reading different docs.
<Bashing-om> jrm: Look'n at your pastebin.com/V6W9uWVb
<jrm> Bashing-om: sdc is the usb
<jrm> stick
<Xeno72> There is no setting to be changed concerning choice of graphic card in BIOS :((
<Xeno72> under internal peripherals or like that nothing about graphics
<jrm> Bashing-om: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 is what I probably want
<Bashing-om> jrm: Sorry " 5      257MB   160GB  160GB  logical                lvm " LVM is Logical Volume Management . I do not know how LVM works .
<jrm> Np, thanks anyway
<jrm> I think I got it.  Bashing-om, mcphail: I did sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<jrm> Rebooting now to test
<TJ-> jrm: "sudo vgchange -ay /dev/sdb5
<TJ-> jrm: You'll need to chroot the root -file system and use grub-install + update-grub from there to get the boot fixed
<jrm> TJ-: thanks.  I guess that is to set the default partition, since I'm at the grub prompt now.
<marian_> Hey
<TJ-> jrm: yes, otherwise grub likely won't have the lvm module included in its core.img and won't be able to 'open' the LVM that contains the root fs. If it has managed that, then you can probably manually boot from the grub command line. Have you got the "rescue>" prompt
<marian_> Can anybody help me?
<marian_> Will my macbook (late 2008) run ubuntu 14?
<jrm> TJ-: No, just the grub> prompt.
<marian_> i mean, macbook 2007
<marian_> Will it ? Macbook 2,1 2007
<TJ-> jrm: that sounds hopefully... is this a BIOS/MBR system?
<marian_> Can anybody help me too? ;-;
<marian_> ...
<jrm> TJ-: yeah
<marian_> Will my macbook 2007 run ubuntu 14?
<TJ-> jrm: OK, so partition #1 contains /boot/ then?
<jrm> TJ-: I belive so
<TJ-> jrm: get a file listing you should see the kernels listed, using "ls $root"
<marian_> Will my macbook 2007 run ubuntu 14??????
<marian_> ???
<marian_> HELP
<marian_> it's that hard to say yes or no?
<TJ-> !patience | marian_
<ubottu> marian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrm> TJ-: invalid file name 'hd0,msdos1'
<vitimiti> I have been trying to properly configure a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch on 15.04. The problem comes to pressure. The pencil in GIMP is always as big, even if the pressure dynamics are activated. Can somebody help me figure this out or is that it's a bug?
<TJ-> jrm: oh, not good. Try just "ls" and tell me what device names it displays
<jrm> ls give (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1)  I don't think I was supposed to literally type $root, which I did.
<Xeno72> here again me with the problem of not being able to install / use the nvidia drivers on a acer aspire m3920 with a geforce 8600 gts
<Xeno72> bios settings are not customizable
<compdoc> Xeno72, that can be a good thing
<daftykins> you might have to set a main password to change parameters on an Acer, they're horrible like that.
<Xeno72> oh intersting biuos password is not set, I have to set one?!
<Xeno72> very interesting indeed
<compdoc> Xeno72, if you cant load the driver normally, there's a chance you will end up with a broken system if you force it
<Xeno72> I never did set a bios password
<loa> hello, how i can check why packages will not update?
<Bashing-om> Xeno72: daftykins Aces with UEFI ? Vendor lockin ? such that a shim must be applied to the EFI boot ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: nah
<loa> for example i have such situation https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.08.16-23%3A44%3A54.png
<Xeno72> @compdoc: perhaps yes. till now I could uninstall all nvidia things with apt-get purge nvidia* in the recovery mode
<Bashing-om> Acer*
<loa> why libdrm-dev will not update?
<daftykins> Xeno72: still would prefer to see the logs i mentioned rather than all this hoping
<Xeno72> @Bashing-om: The systems are not installed in EFI mode, but the systems has a kind of EFI.
<NGC3982> Oh hai.
<NGC3982> I'm on 14.04. When i log in via SSH it can sometimes take up to 40-50 seconds before i get any respons from the server.
<NGC3982> And that is first after i have put in my password.
<Bashing-om> Xeno72: The shim would only apply to EFI booting, if booted and with graphics issues, we look at the graphics hardware and the graphics driver installed .
<NGC3982> What can i do? :-)
<Xeno72> @daftykins: I posted the logs except dmesg. dmseg says notning about nvidia beacuse nvidia drivers never started on system. I posted kernel.log and Xorg.0.log.
<daftykins> didn't see them
<Xeno72> okay will post again
<Xeno72> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101636/
<Xeno72> kernel.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101664/
<Xeno72> @Bashing-om: Okay, and what does that mean to me?
<Bashing-om> Xeno72: Nothing to you, just a correction in my thinking, as I follow along .
<Xeno72> @Bashing-om No problem, Im glad you're thinking about, lol :)
<daftykins> Xeno72: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" and "uname -a | pastebinit"
<linuxgecko> how do i get k3b or brasero to make iso's of dvd's that need libdvdcss? i tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but that didn't seem to resolve the issue. what am i not yet doing right?
<daftykins> hmm questionable legal issues over that question unfortunately.
<mgolisch> tried google?
<TJ-> linuxgecko: did you install the CSS keys to be able to read the source?
<linuxgecko> daftykins:  yeah, that's why it's in restricted-extras.  i've done it before,   but that was back in like, 8.04
<mgolisch> realy?
<Xeno72> @daftykins "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"  has no result, this isa not surprising, since no nvidia thing is on system now.
<TJ-> !css | linuxgecko:
<ubottu> linuxgecko:: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mgolisch> i think that package is not in the repos
<mgolisch> theres a shellscript to download it or something
<aeden__D> daftykins, not if the dvd's in question are owned by the user, as in bought and piad for. I see so no reason why a person shouldn'r be able to back up media they pay for
<Xeno72> @daftykins: uname - a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101750/
<jrm> So, I'm convinced there is a bug in 14.04 installer.  I reinstalled and chose all the default optins (no LLVM) and same thing: Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed.  I'm still in the installer if anyone is able/willing to help.
<Sunstream> I need help. I am using lubuntu and a laptop I need to change the resolution to be higher but MONITOR SETTINGS is not working as it should.... what am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> aeden__D: that doesn't change anything.
<TJ-> jrm: Great!
<aeden__D> daftykins, I never said it did
<daftykins> Xeno72: i did ask you to create those logs when the driver *is* installed, so...
<TJ-> jrm: did you use the "try Ubunu" option and then launch the installer manually from the desktop?
<jrm> TJ-: No, I chose the Installation option.
<Xeno72> @daftykins: But this will mean I have to install the driver but I ccan not reboot, because it is blackscreen then? No problem if that is what you want, but only to be sure?
<daftykins> yeah, need to see what's going wrong
<linuxgecko> TJ-: thanks.  i'm unfortunately not well versed in how to get some things done in ubuntu, intentionally:/
<TJ-> jrm: It'd be better using the "try ubuntu" option since we have a full Ubuntu installation in the Live environment to do analysis from. We can't do that easily from the pure installer
<daftykins> Xeno72: although your xorg log right now doesn't look very good.
<jrm> TJ-: Ok, I'll start again.
<Xeno72> @daftykins: Yes because iut ewas during blackscreen time.
<TJ-> linuxgecko: I'm pretty sure I had to download the decryption keys (DeCSS) and install them in a directory of my user home directory, the last time I needed it
<daftykins> Xeno72: eh? that log shows the nvidia driver didn't exist then either.
<Xeno72> @daftykins: Is says kernel can not load nvidia driver, or it does not exist. Not sure wihich of them.
<daftykins> i've already said what to do, i'm not sure why we're still here :)
<Xeno72> Okay... Which logfile do you wish to have in which moment?
<Xeno72> I can install nvidia, but after reboot it's blackscreen, as showed on the logs
<daftykins> give me a fresh /var/log/Xorg.0.log first actually
<daftykins> because you edited the last one.
<Xeno72> okay!
<Xeno72> but it's woith nouveau driver
<UBuxuBU> when i installed ubuntu it blackscreened me too
<UBuxuBU> it boots sometimes othertimes black screen
<daftykins> UBuxuBU: you might have completely different hardware
<Sunstream> KX8W a callsign??
<NGC3982> Do i remove motd's by removing the contents in /etc/update-motd.d/?
<Sunstream> I give up on trying to get my resolution to be correct
<Xeno72> Here fresh Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101836/
<UBuxuBU> it happened so many times i was forced to try lubuntu
<daftykins> aeden__D: might be of interest to know that 'backup' was only ever legal for some software though, it doesn't apply to media sadly
<Sunstream> I think I will live with low resolution. Maybe the update I am downloading will fix it......
<Ben64> Sunstream: or ask a question with full details and wait for an answer instead of being all sad
<aeden__D> daftykins, agree, but I'm just saying if I've bought a DVD my conscious is ok with backing it up to my hdd.
 * NGC3982 removed the MOTD's.
<NGC3982> But i can't seem to remove the "Unable to get context for [name]"
<NGC3982> How do i remove that?
<NGC3982> An empty console is a good console.
<vitimiti> Fixed it, it was GIMPs problem, I had to configure it, my bad
<Xeno72> here make a copy of a dgital medium was and is legal. here=switzerland
<Xeno72> only illegal if you publish it, or if you give it to someone else.
<aeden__D> Xeno72, +1
<Xeno72> please not it is illegal too to give it to someone if you do not earn money for that
<daftykins> i think this is more desire for how it to be than proof
<daftykins> but ah well, off topic here regardless.
<deval> hello, does ubuntu support bluetooth modems in the network manager... i mean can i use internet over bluetooth though my cellphone connection... right now i am on windows and planning to install ubuntu..
<Xeno72> yes offtopic. but ture. :)
<Xeno72> true :)
<daftykins> whatever you say ^_^
<TJ-> deval: usually via a Personal Area Network (PAN) connection
<Xeno72> lol
<deval> TJ-,  from where can i get to know how?
<aeden__D> deval, who is your cellphone provider?
<jrm> TJ-: I'm at the same point after choosing to install after "Try Ubuntu": Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed.
<boze> I installed ubuntu on a freshly built computer, plug in a brand new TV with HDMI to an Nvidia Geforce GT 730 and the screen flashes black for a second several times a minute. It does the same if I stop at the grub menu. Screen flashes black intermittently
<deval> Nokia its a symbian s60v5 phone it has wifi but, it doesnt work like an access point...
<aeden__D> deval, are you trying to do something like this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<Xeno72> @daftykins, something new about the logs? no prob if not, I will live with the nouveau driver in that case.
<TJ-> jrm: Fab :) ... we can use a terminal to enter the chroot the installer created... start a terminal to begin with, leave the installer as it is
<deval> yeah dial up connection over bluetooth...
<jrm> TJ-: done
<jrm> TJ-: I'm in the terminal, that is
<aeden__D> deval, check the link. It's dated but still some good information to get you going
<TJ-> jrm: check you can see the chroot directory and it looks like it has the basic root file-system directories in it: "ls -la /target/"
<daftykins> Xeno72: you have to link me before i can see them
<jrm> TJ-: looks good
<daftykins> ah spotted now
<TJ-> jrm: OK, now let's find out if it is still mounted ( we don't want to mount it twice!): "mount | grep target"
<daftykins> Xeno72: nick highlights are useful
<daftykins> Xeno72: ok best go install and make a log
<Xeno72> @daftykins: But I posted the links here, other method required?
<jrm> TJ-: It does appear to be still mounted: /dev/sdb1 on /target ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jrm> Does that mean it's mounted ro?
<TJ-> jrm: Good, so we can make use of what is already there :)
<deval> i mean to know if its possible in latest versions, because earlier even fedora had it. now they dont even give the mobile broadband via usb option...    n thats the reason i looking forward to download ubuntu...
<deval> aeden__D, ..
<TJ-> jrm: no, it means if there are errors to remount it read-only as a precaution
<jrm> Ah
<TJ-> jrm: "sudo chroot /target"
<TJ-> jrm: at this point you'll be in the installed system and can run commands as if it was booted
<Xeno72> @daftykins: log befor or after reboot? It's an important question, because after reboot you have a desktop crash logged, before reboot you have not
<jrm> TJ-: K
<jrm> there
<TJ-> jrm: to get back to the host env use "exit"
<deval> aeden__D,  and thanks for the link...
<daftykins> Xeno72: it's pretty obvious which log i'm after, i'm sure you can work it out :)
<TJ-> jrm: let's find out if it has network ability, so you can pastebinit reports for me easily "ping -c 5 www.ubuntu.com"
<jrm> TJ-: it does have network ability
<Xeno72> @daftykins: I do not understand...
<TJ-> jrm: yeah :) ... OK now let's ensure we have the tool: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<jrm> TJ-: sorry, I have network ability outside of the chroot, but not inside
<aeden__D> deval, youre welcome. have a look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/x11/blueman
<TJ-> jrm: Ahhh, OK. it might just be a missing DNS resolver. Let's check. Try "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<jrm> TJ-: Yup it is just dns.  I tried potting nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf, but no resolving
<TJ-> jrm: "/etc/resolv.conf" should be a sym-link to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" - is that the case "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<jrm> TJ-: OK, domain resolution is working inside chroot
<TJ-> jrm: remember you did that, else it'll break NetworkManager's dnsmasq when you boot the installed system.
<jrm> TJ-: OK
<TJ-> jrm: ok, install pastebinit now
<jrm> TJ-: installed
<skinux> I'd like some kind of indicator app that will show over-all connection speed of my wireless as real-time as up to every 5 minutes. Anyone know of such?
<TJ-> jrm: then show me "pastebinit <( cat <(cat /etc/fstab) <(cat /proc/mounts) <(lsblk) )" (that combines all the reports in one paste)
<TJ-> jrm: brb... need coffee
<jrm> TJ-: When you get back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12102246/
<TJ-> jrm: thanks
<TJ-> jrm: ok, now "pastebinit <( parted /dev/sdb p)"
<TJ-> jrm: I'm guessing /dev/sdc is the Live ISO media ~8GB size ?
<jrm> TJ-: yup
<jrm> TJ-: parted /dev/sdb p unable to result host ubuntu
<jrm> TJ-: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory ?
<TJ-> jrm: errr....!! you're doing that inside the chroot, yes?
<Yuken> I'd like a reminder to flash in the bottom-left of my screen every two hours, on Ubuntu. How would I do this?
<jrm> TJ-: yup
<TJ-> jrm: so you're root, and we already know lsblk listed sdb
<Yuken> Ubuntu 14.04*
<TJ-> jrm: try it without the pastebinit parts: "parted /dev/sdb p"
<jrm> TJ-: Same
<jrm> TJ-: there is no /dev/sd* under the chroot
<TJ-> jrm: I think the chroot is missing the /de/ devfs but somehow lsblk didn't need it. what does "ls -l /dev/sd*" look like?
<jrm> TJ-: not results
<jrm> s/no/not/
<TJ-> jrm: hmm... OK ... "exit" then "for m in proc/ sys/ dev/ dev/pts; sudo mount --bind /$m /target/$m; done
<TJ-> jrm: typo, I omitted the "do" ! "for m in proc/ sys/ dev/ dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /$m /target/$m; done
<jrm> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12102376/
<TJ-> jrm: Good, that shows there's room in the spare space before partition #1 for grub it install it's core.img so that is no reason for grub-install to fail
<TJ-> jrm: now let's try it and see what we get: "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<jrm> TJ-: No errors.  Thanks!  Is there a log that can show why it failed during installation?
<TJ-> jrm: oh hang oooooon! Did the system boot in UEFI mode? sda looks like it has EFI System Partition, and that would mean you have grub-efi not grub-pc
<TJ-> jrm: exit the chroot and check if it booted as UEFI or not: "ls /sys/firmware/efi/"
<TJ-> jrm: and, back in the chroot, we also need to do "update-grub"
<jrm> TJ-: the /efi directory doesn't exist
<jrm> TJ-: back in chroot
<TJ-> jrm, OK so the boot was Legacy BIOS, so that wasn't the reason grub-install failed.
<TJ-> jrm: the debian-installer and apt sohuld create logs in their own directories under /var/log/ in the installed system
<TJ-> jrm: the debian-installer log might be the one containing the grub-install history
<jrm> TJ-: before I leave the chroot I should update-grub /dev/sdb ?
<TJ-> jrm: just "update-grub" is all you do
<TJ-> jrm: the device name is only needed for grub-install
<jrm> TJ-: Done, I'm looking for logs now to see why it fails during installation.
<TJ-> jrm: I wonder if the chroot script has unmounted /dev/ before running the grub-install? Can't see how it would, but that's what caused your issue with the manual command
<Smokie> hey guys, does ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<k1l_> !ufw | Smokie
<ubottu> Smokie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<linuxthefish> how can i open .jnlp?
<linuxthefish> yey figured it out ty
<TJ-> linuxthefish: not sure, but jnlp is for Java webstart I think, so possibly linked to icedtea
<jrm> TJ-: I see errors in /var/log/syslog: It seems it first tried to do grub-install on /dev/sda, the usb installation drive, then grub-install: error failed to get canonical path of /dev/sdb1
<OerHeks> linuxthefish, old tutor, still valid >> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/how-to-run-jnlp-files-under-ubuntulinux.html
<TJ-> jrm: ouch!
<Smokie> k1l_, thanks
<Smokie> so its disabled by default
<OerHeks> Smokie, not disables, just no rules standard.
<TJ-> jrm: in the installer did you select /dev/sdb as the bootloader target... it possibly defaulted to /dev/sda since it couldn't figure out which was the required drive of the 3
<OerHeks> *disabled
<Smokie> i installed and configured vsftpd but i still cant ftp to my ubuntu
<k1l_> Smokie: a router involved?
<Smokie> OerHeks, so its enabled but its not blocking anything?
<jrm> TJ-: I selected /dev/sdb as the intallation media and the bootloader target.
<TJ-> jrm: sounds like a bug in ubiquity then (the GUI installer that wraps debian-installer)
<TJ-> jrm:  worth reporting against that package since you have a syslog with evidence
<jrm> TJ-: I think it's actually in the Debian installer.  I tried Debian first and it didn't report an error, but it wouldn't boot.
<fox_> So, can I ask a question here? I got b1tched at in the other chat app..
<TJ-> !ask | fox_
<ubottu> fox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fox_> Arch or Mint? I want to know which one to use :)
<xangua> fox_: if you ask in the ubuntu support channel, ubuntu
<k1l_> fox_: better ask in ##linux this channel here is for tehcnical ubuntu support only
<ikonia> neither are really a fit topic for this channel
<squinty> lol
<fox_> Ah ok
<fox_> Well, that's exactly why i asked if I could ask it. u_u
<TJ-> we didn't know until you asked :)
<Smokie> anyone can help me with my vsftpd issue im having?
<ikonia> we won't know until you tell us the issue
<jrm> TJ-: Thank you for your help.  Much appreciated.
<k1l_> Smokie: a router involved? what is the error?
<TJ-> jrm: you're welcome... does it boot OK? :D
<TJ-> I have a question: why does Ubuntu always make my coffee go cold? :)
<Smokie> installed vsftpd on my  ubuntu desktop so i can upload content to my webserver running on my ubuntu from the same network
<Smokie> i get connection refused
<Smokie> even when i try to ftp from within ubuntu
<TJ-> Smokie: have you ensured the ftp service is listening? "sudo netstat -nltp | grep 21"
<jrm> TJ-: It does.
<ikonia> why would you put vsftpd on your desktop if you're trying to upload to your server ?
<TJ-> jrm: result :)
<ikonia> or is the webserver on your desktop too ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Cold coffee and ubuntu are facts of life . I have grown to 'like' my coffee cold !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: thing is, it constantly surprises me. I just checked the log and I went to get it 50 minutes ago... I don't remember those 50 minutes elapsing :)
 * aeden__D microwaves cold coffee
 * TJ- pours it on a Husky :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Huh ! I joined in this 'buntu thing back in 2004, now where has all that time gone ?  All we can say is time realy flies when you are having fun .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: is that what you call it? :P
<TJ-> I've wasted the weekend dithering over the choice of a new encryption scheme, and still can't make my mind up. I supposed compared to that fixing other people's issues is fun :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Off topoc. But glutton for punishment, How else to learn if TJ- ++ does not teach ?
<Smokie> TJ-, let me see
<Smokie> TJ-, it doesnt look like it, it didnt list anything
<TJ-> I was trying to incorporate some sophisticated installer encryption options into debian-installer last week - gave it up asa bad job in favour of custom shell scripts. Too much legacy cruft with no documentation in d-i now
<TJ-> Smokie: that'd explain why you get "connection refused" - check the ftpd config is correct, look at its log files for clues if it isn't starting
<Smokie> TJ-, will do.. is vsftpd good to use or is there an alternative?
<TJ-> Smokie: it seems to be the recommendation when needing FTP, but why not use rsync over ssh, or scp, or sshfs. From what you said an FTP server isn't the solution
<Smokie> TJ-, its 2 wordpress websites running on the server and its easier to update, install plugins etc..
<TJ-> Smokie: is the server on the same network as the client, no firewall or PNAT between them?
<Smokie> TJ-, yes, same network with no firewalls.. yet
<Smokie> planning to enable a firewall in my ubuntu once im done
<NightyMiggers> really?
<ikonia> NightyMiggers: problem ?
<TJ-> Smokie: so the other options I mentioned are a better choice than FTP, and mean you don't have to have another service listening on the server
<TJ-> Smokie: most servers already have the SSH server, so scp/rsync/sshfs are all possible with that
<Smokie> TJ-, hmm there is no /var/log/vsftpd.log file created
<Smokie> TJ-, yes, but like i said, wordpress requires FTP to do stuff from within the admin panel
<Smokie> like updates, plugins installations etc..
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it will respond to sftp and even key based auth
<TJ-> Smokie: really? not that i recall it doesn't, although I no longer use it
<Smokie> ikonia, with a plugin maybe
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> without a plugin
<Smokie> ikonia, ok. im trying to install a plugin on a fresh WP, the only option i see is FTP or FTPS (SSL)
<ikonia> ftps will respond to an sftp server
<Smokie> ikonia, isnt sftp runs with open-ssh ?
<ikonia> Smokie: doesn't have to
<Smokie> ok, then its installing an ftp server or an sftp server, both the same
<ikonia> they are different
<ikonia> although vsftpd does support secure connection
<Smokie> so if sftp is running, in WP i'd pick FTPS option?
<ikonia> that should wok
<ikonia> work
<Smokie> ok.. got it fixed.. it was in syslog
<Smokie> added a variable in the config file missing 1 letter so it kept restarting
<harrison_> hi
<Refine> sup
<aeden__D> what up playaaaa
 * OerHeks has no clue what sup is
<harrison_> lusers
<hexafraction> How can I do a quick backup of a >4GB file onto a flash drive with FAT32, from a Ubuntu 14.04 machine? I need to reassemble the pieces on a Ubuntu Server machine and would prefer not to install any additional software if unnecessary.
<lucas-arg> hello, any one know a good translation tool like google translate with offline dictionary for ubuntu/gnu?
<tonyyarusso> lucas-arg: ...you're not going to find an equivalent to Google Translate that can run on a regular home computer.
<lucas-arg> tonyyarusso: too bad
<havinagiggle> i fucked up -.- i was backing up my 1tb harddrive onto an external 4tb harddrive partition ext4 by copying the files from one place to the other using caja. and caja got an error. 4tb hdd cant be recognised (i dont see it in /dev/) and in win10 it gives me a : "USB Device was not recognized. [..] will not be recognized by windows"
<havinagiggle> i am not too techliterate to solve this problem by myself
<TJ-> havinagiggle: could be you overheated the USB device... have you done a full cold power-off restart of the external caddy?
<havinagiggle> full cold reboot yes
<havinagiggle> cold meaning, no external powersupply plugged in, not cold as in temperature
<TJ-> havinagiggle: I've seen external USB<>SATA interfaces fry themselves a few times
<TJ-> havinagiggle: if when the device is connected the OS isn't seeing it, it could be it has died.
<havinagiggle> the external hdd is maybe 40 - max. 50 degrees celcius hot
<TJ-> havinagiggle: it's the controller interface card I'm talking about, rather than the drive, the bit that has the USB<>SATA interface on it
<havinagiggle> ubuntu mate does not see the device, but win10 recognizes that a usb device is connected but cant recognize what device
<havinagiggle> ok
<TJ-> havinagiggle: lets find out... is the device currently connected to Ubuntu?
<havinagiggle> nope i disconnected the hdd from power to wait and see if it was the heat like you said
<havinagiggle> should i connect it?
<TJ-> havinagiggle: OK, in a moment. First, open a terminal and type "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" so you can monitor kernel events,  then connect the device and see what messages are reported
<TJ-> havinagiggle: you may need to prefix the command with "sudo "
<havinagiggle> ok wait a moment i must reboot into ubuntu i am currently in win10, i will be back in 3min as tuto*
<tutolato> so hi agains
<TJ-> tutolato: : for reference, here's what I see with a similar enclosure connecting on USB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12103573/
<tutolato> so sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<tutolato> ?
#ubuntu 2016-08-15
<islandtroll> every time i log computer says unlock keyring
<islandtroll> any1 know how to fix that pop up
<jmadero> islandtroll: http://askubuntu.com/questions/495957/how-to-disable-the-unlock-your-keyring-popup
<IndyJoenz> hi! In Ubuntu 16.04 I've disabled lightdm and the splash startup, so I can see the bootup messages and get a text login screen. However, when the bootup messages are done scrolling, it clears the screen before presenting the login prompt (so I don't see the last few startup messages). Does anyone know how I might prevent it from clearing the console screen before it shows the login prompt?
<IndyJoenz> (on tty1)
<arooni> if i run rm on a file and delete it; is it unrecoverabel?
<orlock> arooni: depends
<orlock> arooni: are you still using the computer, and do you have another one?
<arooni> yes and yes
<arooni> its just a text file; but i would like it back
<csplugins> It good, it worked with the disk maker tool fine
<arooni> if i cant get it back ; not a huge deal
<csplugins> thanks for the help
<arooni> is encryptfs-utils removed from ubuntu 16.04 ; i cant find it
<orlock> arooni: I've never had to do it, but there are several ways
<orlock> arooni: i'd just be asking google "linux how to recover a deleted file" anyway
<arooni> ok thank you or
<arooni> orlock:
<OerHeks> deleted from an encrypted volume?
<arooni> nope
<arooni> regular volume
<arooni> i also happen to want ot mount an encrypted volume
<arooni> as i think it will have a more recent version of the files
<ubuntuisawesome> hi, what is the strongest available encryption for the newest version of ubuntu? thanks for the help.
<arooni> do i need to add a source to be able to install encryptfs-utils on ubuntu 16.04 ?  i cant find it with sudo apt install encryptfs-utils
<arooni> sudo
<pavlos> arooni, the name seems to be ecrypt (skip the -n)
<OerHeks> strongest encryption would be trowing away the key https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_encryption#Comparison_table
<pavlos> https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+packages
<ubuntuisawesome> thanks
<energizer> why is ln target source
<energizer> instead of ln source target
<energizer> i screw it up every time
<denchmanz> ?join #Noodles
<denchmanz> #Noodles
<arooni> how come my $HOSTNAME variable isnt set (ubuntu 16.04)
<OerHeks>  hostnamectl status
<Evol> exit
<stonemine> hi
<stonemine> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihih
<stonemine> ihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<stonemine> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihih
<stonemine> ihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<stonemine> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<pam> I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu to a laptop...and the wireless isn't working.  How can I diagnose it via terminal commands?
<Ben64> pam: ifconfig; iwconfig; lshw -C NETWORK; lspci; lsusb
<mmeth> I had to ifconfig down & up the wlan device once before it started working
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks> or take the highway: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<pam>  ben64: iwconfig shows lo - no wireless.  wlp12s0 IEEE 802
<Ben64> use a pastebin
<pam> I can't...no internet on that laptop
<Ben64> plug in a cable
<pam> I can't.  Its got an external monitor hooked up...the laptop screen is busted...so I can't move it...argh
<mmeth> it's a linux security feature, wlan disabled sorry
<pam> I think I need to DL the drivers...
<jkbb> Is this the channel for support?
<pam> I've had to use these commands before I think sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source sudo modprobe wl  ben64: is there anyway to add these drivers to a flash drive and install them that way?
<Ben64> pam: don't even know what card you have yet, so no
<pam>  its the broadcom BCM4312
<Ben64> best of luck
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> softwarecenter gives that option iirc
<wemeetagain> are c++ libraries compiled with dual ABI support(c++98 & c++11) in 16.04?
<wemeetagain> is there any documentation on how ubuntu is handling the transition to the new c++ abi?
<mmeth> How do I get the path to the binary from the launcher/search thingy?
<wemeetagain> mmeth: from a terminal, you can use the `which` command, eg: which firefox
<mmeth> thanks. visual studio code hides pretty good. which returned some script and had to dig the path from that
<capum321> hello, i have a svn upgrade command asking for a keyring. I set once, even email the guys overs the repository host, I thought I had removed this password, but, again it is being asked (Password for 'default' gnome keyring), unfortunate i lost the registry of this password?
<OerHeks> wemeetagain, you might want to reask in  ​#ubuntu-toolchain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<SubCool> how do you unzip .lz
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: have you tried using tar?
<wemeetagain> OerHeks: Ok, thanks
<SubCool> not really, i try to rightclick and there is no uncompress
<SubCool> tar -e -......
<kg_ebooks> tar -xv file.lz
<_44trent> so i'm trying to use my USB headset but for some reason it's telling me it's disabled
<_44trent> i see absolutely no way to enable it
<capum321> do you know about password keyring?
<_44trent> uh, does anyone know how to enable it?
<mmeth> same problem, pc says connected but headset still waiting for someone to pair
<SubCool> kg_ebooks, its not moving
<_44trent> this is really weird
<_44trent> i swear i'm about to switch to pulseaudio
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: no error nothing?
<SubCool> kg_ebooks, nada. its just sitting as if its doing something, but the file is only 76k.
<SubCool> its dd-rescue
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: weird id expect some type of error out of tar, according to SO (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16976696/extract-gnutls-library-files-of-tar-xz-and-tar-lz-for-ubuntu-10-04-lts) the lzip package should handle it
<SubCool> i tried to run p7zip ... error aswell
<SubCool> let me try another version of the file.
<eliran> is this the proper channel to ask to upgrade the youtube-dl package?
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: yeah idk check the md5 to make sure its not corrupt
<kg_ebooks> eliran: you can ask, may fall on deaf ears. #ubuntu-dev may be better
<SubCool> kg_ebooks, same affect.
<arooni> anyone use trash-cli ??  when i do and boot up fish i see trash-put: cannot trash regular file `/tmp/user/1000/rvm.fish.FusLT83KI2'
<SubCool> gk
<SubCool> kg_ebooks, lzip worked perfectly :/
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: awesome, now we know!
<SubCool> now im in trouble again. - ugh.
<SubCool> i use to have a data recovery tool, but i forgot what it was. It was a bootable linux distro it was awesome.
<SubCool> what i just used.. is just a program.
<kg_ebooks> SubCool: the distro was prolly just a livecd with said tool preinstalled?
<SubCool> no clue
<SubCool> oh- no..
<SubCool> it was a rescue usb with only the recue program it was amazing
<SubCool> i forgot what it was though
<kg_ebooks> try distrowatch to search fo rit
<mmeth> there was some alternative window manager you could enable on mint to get a bunch of new options, anything like that for ubuntu?
<kylzo> hi
<BluezHrp> Hi,  How  to I import  a  signing key for a repository into synaptic?
<BluezHrp> I'm  trying to add a repository to synaptic.  I found the key which is posted on a pg in text form. I think I need to import it as a file. I'm finfing the documentation  brutal. There  seems to be little pieces  as I progress through the information that  I'm  missing.
<capum321> BluezHrp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<N1CK53RV> I finally figured out channel forwardinf
<N1CK53RV> *forwarding
<N1CK53RV> so now i made #cuntporn forward to my new double hash channel ##CuntPorn
<capum321> amazing
<Elec_A_> Hi, it is possible to install a software in ubuntu live, right? so If we restart it do we still have the installed software?
<Elec_A_> If not, How can we make permanent changes to ubuntu live ?
<capum321> Elec_A_: look for making a usb persistent
<mmeth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<hanani> you can make new isntallitation
<Elec_A_> nice, thank you, let me try it.
<mmeth> you can also install the OS to the drive like you would for any drive
<Elec_A_> mmeth: but what about bootloader?
<Elec_A_> I mean, can I still boot it on another computer?
<mmeth> persistence is meant for that
<Elec_A_> mmeth: right, thanks. I'm reading it.
<mmeth> idk if you install it on the drive, might have some driver issues then but never tried
-N1CK53RV:#ubuntu- join ##CuntPorn
<kg_ebooks> RIP 185.55.217.13
<BluezHrp> how do you find a key hash ?
<BluezHrp> Thx very much to the person that posted the previous link. I can't seem to find how to scroll up in the channel  chat area.
<gingergiant> help
<lordcirth> 12 seconds!  A record for impatience/
<capum321> what?
<capum321> what is the purpose of keyring password?
<BluezHrp> I went to  https://ftp-master.debian.org/keys.html to get the key for the repo I want to add.  The doc suggests I use: gpg --keyserver [name of keyserver] --recv-keys [keyhash]
<hendry> how does the initial ubuntu boot message work ? like how do i know when a machine requires rebooting ?
<Ben64> what ubuntu boot message? you should reboot after installing a new kernel
<BluezHrp> the signing key @ ,https://ftp-master.debian.org/keys.html , but it lists a finger print and when I click the link it lists the actual key.  how do I use this information to associate the key with the repo.?
<BluezHrp> In synaptic.
<soundbastard> hi :) I'm wondering if there's any way to get my laptop speakers working even though there isn't a kernel available for it.
<soundbastard> Is pulsed audio used to bypass that?
<soundbastard> :)
<hendry> Ben64: this thing http://s.natalian.org/2016-08-15/login-message.txt
<BluezHrp> If I use gpg --keyserver [name of keyserver] --recv-keys [keyhash] How do I find the key hash for the gpg signing key i  need so I can import the information nto my package manager?
<BluezHrp> The fact that the docs don't provide how to find the needed information is extremely rude!
<Apteryx> Hi! Is there any way to tell apt-get to uninstall any updates installed on day X ?
<Apteryx> s/updates/packages
<Apteryx> I found /var/log/apt/history.log, but I'd still need to clean this up with awk or sed before I can run apt-get purge on it.
<elspru> how can I get realtek 8139 drivers in Xenial 16.04 ?
<elspru> oh I think I found a tutorial
<eliran> Apteryx maybe ask in #debian
<mgor> Apteryx, maybe you can get some hints from http://blog.mgor.se/2016/05/23/packet-history-in-ubuntu/
<pavlos> elspru, does this help? https://books.google.com/books?id=I5HvCgAAQBAJ&pg=PT554&lpg=PT554&dq=rtl8139+ubuntu+16.04&source=bl&ots=FVTiQyPy1b&sig=3wJX5zC3e1UPdJCh84fv69ce7kg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjBt5nexsLOAhWJ8CYKHYxmBKoQ6AEIWDAH#v=onepage&q=rtl8139%20ubuntu%2016.04&f=false
<InfinityDick> Does ext4 ensure my data is undamaged?
<InfinityDick> and attempt to repair it
<InfinityDick> (int he event it becomes)
<BluezHrp> I want to add the following repo: http://httpredir.debian.org/debian The key info is @ https://ftp-master.debian.org/keys.html. The docs say I should use: gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu--recv-keys [keyhash]  I don't know how to derive the hash key info from what is listed for the debian jessie repo.
<BluezHrp> or the infor listed on https://ftp-master.debian.org/keys.html. The page has the full signing key and its finger print but the command the docs list use a "hash key"
<kg_ebooks> BluezHrp: i believe its the 'fingerprint'
<kg_ebooks> BluezHrp: 126C 0D24 BD8A 2942 CC7D F8AC 7638 D044 2B90 D010 in this case
<kg_ebooks> but idk about using Debian repos in Ubuntu
<R13ose> How do I map my touchpad so that I can have half of the touchpad for the left button and other half for the right button?
<bpotter> nick turkey
<ham> exit
<BluezHrp> Kg_ebooks, This is the doc I'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<BluezHrp> Do key servers  lookup signing keys by their finger print?
<kg_ebooks> i doubt you put the full 2048b sig in there
<BluezHrp> kg_ebooks, how would you add a signed repo to your package manager?
<christian_> does anyone know if there is a fix to the problem with nfs mounts on clients with systemd?
<R13ose> How do I map my touchpad so that I can have half of the touchpad for the left button and other half for the right button?
<kg_ebooks> BluezHrp: with vim, adding the key to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg and adding the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list
<kg_ebooks> BluezHrp: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<kg_ebooks> BluezHrp: apt-key may help too
<BluezHrp> Thanx for responding. debian refers to  'hash key" as key id.
<reisio> R13ose: you wouldn't rather have one-finger for "left" and two-finger for "right"?
<R13ose> reisio: I am unsure what is better
<reisio> I think you're probably more practiced at knowing whether you're moving one or two fingers than you are at knowing whether a specific finger is over a specific side of an arbitrarily sized area
<reisio> 2¢
<R13ose> reisio: how do I test that out?
<BluezHrp> kg_ebooks,  what is really bothersome is  when i figure this out I'll probally be able to summarize it  in about 10 - 15 steps if that. The way things are laid out is garbage!
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lazyninja> hi
<reisio> hi lazy
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I've a 5-year-old Dell Inspiron for work (separate from my home machine), and I kinda use it like a high-powered netbook these days. I need it to stay ON from morning to night (and keep it off when I sleep) for ready accessibility. If I keep it in SUSPEND state while charging (and occasionally use battery power), will the battery be adversely affected?
<R13ose> reisio: thanks
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: yes
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: you could get a timer that disables the outlet (and optionally re-enables, etc.) for durations you have predetermined to be required for charging & discharging
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: or get a new laptop that allows control via software (thinkpads have this, some new HPs, too, I want to say)
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: you could taket he battery out, too; the battery would be adversely affected by just sitting, but not as much as being constantly charged, I would think
<energizer> about how long should it take to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: or you could just not worry about it; by the time the battery has deteriorated to the point it doesn't keep a charge long enough to be useful, you will want to get another laptop anyway
<reisio> energizer: does it matter?
<energizer> reisio: i'm thikning about how well it will fit into my schedule right now
<ThetaOrionis> reisio: I see. I guess I'll stop worrying about the battery and purchase a new one when this one dies out, then. Many thanks. :)
<reisio> ThetaOrionis: they're like, really cheap these days, computadors
<ThetaOrionis> Indeed :)
<reisio> and the battery duration gets longer and longer (as, mostly, power management becomes more efficient)
<reisio> energizer: you can use any app you don't close during an upgrade; shouldn't be too big of a deal
<ThetaOrionis> energizer: That depends on your Internet speed. It takes about 1GB-1.5GB of packages + installation time (15-30 minutes).
<energizer> ok thanks
<ThetaOrionis> Most welcome
<pam> I'm in a tight bind.  Wireless isn't working on my inspiron 1545 laptop...I need a driver on there.  To get it I need  to use a wired connection.  Laptops ethernet port is borked.  How can I do this?
<Elec_A> Hi, I want to connect two computers using ethernet to eachother. but When I connect the Ethernet cable, the Network Indicator start moving but it does not stop, I think It does not assign any IP address. I tried googling, but I really didn't know what to look for.
<Elec_A> I tried setting IP manually, Network indicator showed two arrows meaning it is ok but I cannot find my second's computer's hostname
<Elec_A> Two look for Hostnames I look at Network section of filemanager.
<Elec_A> too*
<Elec_A> I am sorry-> to*
<Flannel> Elec_A: If they're not both gigabit (or otherwise support automatic crossover detection), you'll need a crossover ethernet cable (or adapter), at a minimum.
<Flannel> pam: sneakernet from another computer.  Or USB ethernet adapter?
<Elec_A> Flannel: I think you are right, because one of them is an embedded system.
<Flannel> Elec_A: That doesn't mean anything, embedded systems can have auto-crossover
<Flannel> Elec_A: but you do need something to do the crossover, otherwise TX talks to TX and RX listens to RX, and that won't work very well.
<Elec_A> Flannel: I litterally tried everything, my only hope is this solution. when I conenct it to a router, It will have an IP address but my computer cannot find its hostname. and When I connect it to my computer, it doesn't get an IP address at all.
<Flannel> Elec_A: through a router will do the RX/TX stuff automatically, so probably through the router is your best bet.
<Elec_A> Flannel: Ok, let me try.
<ThetaOrionis> pam: You can download the required driver from another computer, shift it to your original machine and install offline
<ThetaOrionis> Obviously, dependencies will have to be met, but drivers usually don't have many of them.
<DilloDroid> does anyone have a succinct explanation of how to share files between two Ubuntu machines over a network?
<DilloDroid> Apple makes it so easy
<DilloDroid> and I see nothing equivalent in the System Settings to Apple's File Sharing in the Preference Panels
<pam> I
<pavlos> DilloDroid, you can use openssh between the machines ...
<pam> I need to install a driver for the broadcom BCM4312 wireless adapter...and I've got no wired connection.  How can I do this?
<EriC^^> pam: download the driver on another pc then install it usinga  usb
<EriC^^> i think it comes in the iso
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<pam> eric^^ any help is appreciated
<DilloDroid> pavlos> DilloDroid, you can use openssh between the machines ... << from what utility?
<DilloDroid> I'm used to using the File Sharing Preference Pane in mac
<DilloDroid> and my Ubuntu machines can see my Mac shares just fine
<reisio> scp, sshfs, etc.
<EriC^^> pam: there's a file in the iso in pool/b/b43-fwcutter....deb
<pavlos> DilloDroid, http://askubuntu.com/questions/156169/how-do-i-set-up-file-sharing-between-two-ubuntu-laptops-on-my-wireless-network
<EriC^^> pam: i'm not entirely sure it'll suffice but it's worth a shot
<pam_> eric^^ where is this pool directory?
<DilloDroid> I'm wired through a router
<DilloDroid> but thanks pavlos
<alireza> I am looking for a resources
<EriC^^> pam_: do you still have the .iso you used?
<pam_> eric^^ for live install?  I did it via a usb
<DilloDroid> and as I said pavlos, my Ubuntu machines can see my Mac shares just fine
<EriC^^> pam_: ok plug the usb in
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and look for the usb and the partitions it has
<pam_> found it :D
<pam_> installing it..fingers crossed
<pam_> hmm...it opened the ubuntu software window...I click the install button and nothing happens
<ghostmachine88>  /run adv_windowlist
<EriC^^> pam_: ok open a terminal
<pam_> k
<EriC^^> pam_: i think that file needs other files from the internet to get the wifi working, but there's another file that works out of the box
<EriC^^> found it on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<EriC^^> the sta driver one doesn't need internet, but it's proprietary not open source
<EriC^^> it's in pool/restricted/b/bmwl....
<dafrankenstein2> hp laptop becomes hot while using ubuntu..what to do?
<EriC^^> pam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<EriC^^> pam_: once you open the terminal, go to the place where the ubuntu iso is mounted
<EriC^^> or type "mount" and look for the location, it might be /media/<user>/something
<EriC^^> dafrankenstein2: check the running processes using "top"
<EriC^^> !fan | dafrankenstein2
<ubottu> dafrankenstein2: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<pam_> damnit..I'll be back...gotta pick up gf...shes drinking with friends
<EriC^^> ok
<Tin_man> dafrankenstein2, couple of links about heat and laptops with ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247033/why-is-my-laptop-running-so-hot-with-ubuntu/250937
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/67660/how-to-diagnose-and-fix-an-overheating-laptop/
<emi> hi
<sayeed> how to dual boot sony vaio laptop with ubuntu and windows?
<sayeed> i have made ubuntu bootable usb it boot in legacy mode but not in uefi,i want to boot it in uefi mode?
<hateball> !dualboot | sayeed
<ubottu> sayeed: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sayeed> i want to boot ubuntu from bootable usb in sony vaio laptop in uefi mode but there comes an error in uefi mode it boots well in legacy mode
<sayeed> ??
<reisio> sayeed: so use legacy mode?
<reisio> you realize that if the mobo supports it, it isn't actually a legacy in the sense that it isn't supported, right?
<nkhl> +i
<ochikun007> test
<ochikun007> test
<cyberdp> test
<ochikun007> cok
<ochikun007> kontol
<johnc4510> i'm retired....i don't do test :-}
<nkhl> Hello
<ochikun007> hello too
<ochikun007> test
<hateball> !test | ochikun007
<ubottu> ochikun007: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ochikun007> hello
<ochikun007> test
<Redjoke> test
<johnc4510> !greet | ochikun007
<ochikun007> hello world
<reisio> it's "hello, world"
<Redjoke> hello nice too meet you guys
<ochikun007> ren -_- gagal paham aku
<nbastin> does anyone know why I always have to reimport my zfs pools when I reboot 16.04 server?
<johnc4510> hateball: ahh i found the ubottu factoids
<jzaw> nbastin, check /etc/default/zfs
<jzaw> # Run `zfs mount -a` during system start?
<jzaw> ZFS_MOUNT='yes'
<nbastin> jzaw: hrm, that's not even in my file, although I clearly need to fix ZFS_SHARE
<jzaw> i took that from my debian box
<jzaw> not sure if your ubuntu (latest?) is exactly the same but it might be
<jzaw> check for a conf example somewhere
<nbastin> yeah this ubuntu 16.04 setup is a little weird, or at least not hugely well documented at the moment
 * jzaw nods
<jzaw> yeah try looking at freeswitch  or asterisk !
<jzaw> lots of documentation ... just not exactly the bit i need ;)
<jzaw> nbastin, what command do you issue to reimport your pools ?
<jzaw> zfs mount -a would do it manuall ytoo
<nbastin> oh right of course why wouldn't there be a deb-systemd-helper for zfs.target.... /facepalm-hate-systemd
<nbastin> I used zpool import <pool>
<nbastin> because for some reason even zpool list doesn't show it on reboot
<jzaw> also ... just incase ... do have them imported by disk/by-id    not by sd[abcd]
<jzaw> cos if your disk letters change for what ever reason your pool wont import
<nbastin> yeah, I need to fix that, apparently zpool create doesn't allow that and I have to convert it afterwards?
<nbastin> I mean this should not change because the LSI is holding all the disks, but in general..
<leeyaa> hi
<nbastin> jzaw: I found something that says I need to export it and then reimport as -d /dev/disk/by-id -aN?
<leeyaa> after upgrading to 16.04 apache reload stopped working for logrotate
<nbastin> does that sound right?
<kean> hi guys can I ask a question about shell ?
<jzaw> (from memory)    zfs export <pool>      then     zfs import <pool> by id <- what ever the correct syntax ... sorry too early and i cant even see straight yet ! :P
<leeyaa> here are the errors i get
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/d5e5253a11d6
<nbastin> jzaw: no worries, that sounds similar to what I have here
<leeyaa> any tips what is the problem ?
<nbastin> jzaw: so I'll try that
<jzaw> yeah nbastin that's the ticket
<nbastin> jzaw: this is a test system for linux zfs, so if bad *%^& happens it's ok
<jzaw> always worked for me ... ymmv .. fingers crossed
<kean> I write down a shell script but can't work normal under regular user,
<kean> what should I do ?
<kean> for example :use the  chmod command
<kean> in my shell script
<kean> I write down a shell script but can't work normal under regular user, for example :use the  chmod command ,in my shell script
<pam_> Damnit!  I can't get wireless working on my inspiron 1545...  Trying this to no avail https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<hateball> kean: run the script as a user that has the proper permissions to use chmod
<kean> hateball, how write use shell ?
<kean> hateball, error like that :touch: cannot touch ‘.service_if_restart.sh.temp’: Permission denied
<pam_> Can anyone help me figure out how to get wireless internet working for the broadcom chipset?  Driving me nuts!
<lunixc128> Hello everyeone. Is anyone present is this channel who uses iBus for Korean (Hangeul) input?
<pam_> Can anyone help me figure out how to get wireless internet working for the broadcom chipset?  Driving me nuts!
<pam_> got it! thanks folks
<Afdla> Why does my screen stay black after booting my docked laptop with two monitors attached? Undocked I get screen on laptop and then I can boot and dock again and xrandr my monitors up. Any way to debug this or which program is responsible for something like this?
<YankDownUnder> Ah...right when I found the URL...
<lunixc128> iBus has a bug regarding Korean input when using it with Openbox and I wonder whether there's a way to fix this
<amsharma> can i get apt get to upgrade already downloaded packages only
<amsharma> "Need to get 238 MB/447 MB of archives."
<amsharma> a switch that allows me to upgrade packages that can be upgraded without downloading anything
<amsharma> related: how does apt get order the downloads? i'd like to get smallest first!
<gm_> hi all
<r81> hello
<YankDownUnder> amsharma: It gets the packages in the order of "installation" - as per required.
<Mnemonic^>  Hi, I have some truble with Ubuntu 16.04. My MacBook Pro cannot shutdown. This seams to be a known issue, but I cannot find an official Bug Report on it. What catagori would it make sense to create this report in, or is there somewhere I should start?
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<amsharma> YankDownUnder: can the order not be configured?
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Yes, point 5 sais to report the bug at the programs bug tracker, but I am uncertain what software is responsible for shutting down my PC. Would that be the kernel, or could it be something else?
<YankDownUnder> amsharma: It's been setup the way it has for reasons - and, for more than 15 years, it works the way it works, quite well...SO, that being said, you could always ask in the developer's channel...
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: If you look through the log files, you should be able to "discern" where the "hang" is...so, that being said, generally, it would be the kernel at that point - shutdown, that is...and a question would then be begged to ask - what happens when you do a restart? Does the same thing happen when you initiate a "reboot"?
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, No restart works
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, What log file should I investigate?
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: So then, logically, it *is* one of the "shutdown" processes - which could either be "kernel" or "system" => look through the system logs - the answer truly lies there (and it would obviously be the last log entries...)
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, So that would be /var/log/syslog.log ?
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: You'd want to be looking in "/var/log" -> most likely at "syslog" -> as well, look at "dmesg" => great places to start, mate.
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Thanks for now..
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: Cheers
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Is there something to look for in the log to determine when a Shutdown was initiated, or start up for that matter?
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Just a note.. Standby does not work either...
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: Each system is different - therefore, if you look through, say, the last 100 lines of the log, you should be able to see what's "hung" - even if logically it would be THE LAST thing in the log...still...digging is a good thing.
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Yes but it does not seam to rotate logs, so it is cluttered but the startup that occures after the shutdown...
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, Huh.. dmesg is empty..
<Guest88028> Hello, anyone using awesomewm? How do you configure running the window manager with multiple monitors?
<YankDownUnder> Mnemonic^: Then I'd assume "kern.log" and "syslog" would be where to look
<YankDownUnder> Guest88028: You'd probably want to install "arandr" -> which is a graphical utility that uses "xrandr" to deal with multiple monitor placements/resolutions
<Mnemonic^> YankDownUnder, I am going to restart to get a timestamp to look for...
<Guest88028> thanks
<YankDownUnder> Guest88028: Cheers
<finse> what are the commands to free pkg cache
<EriC^^> finse: sudo apt-get autoclean
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get clean removes everything
<joelio> apt-get clean?
<joelio> yea :)
<finse> ok thx
<EriC^^> finse: np
<Guest38645> YankDownUnder, Hi, I have pasted by syslog here: http://pastebin.com/BnfaDHQm kern.log does not say anything during the shutdown. And I do not see anything in the syslog, that in my oppinion, indicates where the problem lies. Do you agree?
<Guest38645> YankDownUnder, The shutdown occured 10:47, and the startup was initiated 10:49
<YankDownUnder> Far out - yeah - save that, though - use that in filing the bug report...
<wish^> Hi. Having some problems running my VM after an update "Starting VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed!" .. Getting this error when trying to reload kernel modules. Is there anyone around that has experience with this?
<Mnemonic^_> YankDownUnder, Hi, did you see my msg as Guest38645?
<Mnemonic^_> YankDownUnder, Nick trouble..
<aryo> hi all
<aryo> anyone?
<aryo> knock knock
<MonkeyDust> aryo  type    /names
<k1l> aryo: we still wait for a technical support question :)
<acresearch> hello people, i have a pearl script and i want to run it, but i cannot it gives me : Permission denied i tried using sudo, but it gave me : command not found---- What should i do? please help
<ubinewbi> i need to attach another sata for more hdd space, what should i do to add it to a current installation and link it to the pkg cache
<YankDownUnder> acresearch: How are you running the script?
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: yes i want to run the script
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: oh sorry miss read your question
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: /location of script/script command
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: /location of script/script.pl command
<YankDownUnder> acresearch: So wouldn't trying: sudo perl /location/of/script/script.pl work?
<fbo1> acresearch: chmod a+x scriptname.pl
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: pearl: more than one argument supplied
<YankDownUnder> acresearch: And you've done this whilst IN the directory where the script resides?
<acresearch> YankDownUnder: yes
<acresearch> fbo1: i got bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<YankDownUnder> acresearch: Strange that - HOWEVER, the answer might be found in #perl => where vast amounts of experts in perl live!
<wish^> Anyone here have any experience with Virtualbox on ubuntu?
<fbo1> acresearch: in this case you'll haveto fix the first line of the script
<karolakso> Hello can anyone help me with my question on askubuntu? Its been a day since I asked and still no answer
<YankDownUnder> wish^: In what context?
<fbo1> it should be "#!/usr/bin/perl" or something like that
<acresearch> fbo1: yep it is
<fbo1> find the correct path with "which perl"
<fbo1> common mistake is to have a whitespace after the interpreter name
<acresearch> fbo1: oh so i have to add it to a certain directory, not run it from my desktop?
<wish^> YankDownUnder, I am having some problems with Kernel Modules failing
<YankDownUnder> Yep - "perl" happily lives in /usr/bin
<karolakso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around <-if anyone could help with this i would be thankful
<alkisg> acresearch: it sounds that you are running the script with perl, but you are not passing the correct parameters to it. What is "command"?
<aryo> how to open deep web on linux mint rossa
<MonkeyDust> !mint | aryo
<ubottu> aryo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<YankDownUnder> wish^: And after you've installed VB you've done and update/upgrade on your system and rebooted, yes?
<karolakso> hey aryo
<karolakso> you can just use tor browser
<karolakso> distro doesnt matter
<karolakso> but its not really much to see there
<aryo> ahhh i see, thank you
<acresearch> alkisg: that command is a bit complex, it is a script written by my professor, i just saw it work, but replicating the work in order to learn
<aryo> so i should make ubuntu huh?
<karolakso> no
<karolakso> tor should work on any linux
<fbo1> acresearch: what does the command "head -n1 scriptname | hexdump" show
<wish^> YankDownUnder, I was using this VM yesterday. Did a halt, ran ubuntu update and shutdown the system, then this morning i can no longer start my vm
<karolakso> mint uses deb packages as well so there is no difference imo
<fbo1> (replace scriptname by the name of the file)
<karolakso> @aryo https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux
<alkisg> acresearch: I think that you managed to run the script, so it's no longer an ubuntu issue, but an issue on you reading the script and passing the correct parameters that it needs.
<acresearch> fbo1: 0000000 2123 752f 7273 622f 6e69 702f 7265 0d6c
<acresearch> 0000010 000a
<acresearch> 0000011
<wish^> YankDownUnder, I have tried purging the box from my system and reinstalled . I have installed dkms and so on
<k1l> karolakso: you can discuss how to do that on mint on ##linux or in the mint channels on the other irc network.
<aryo> i am Linux new user and want to  learn much about this operating system
<fbo1> acresearch: remove the first line and type it again
<wish^> YankDownUnder, i am on kernel 3.16.0-77-generic
<k1l> aryo: this channel is for ubuntu. see the mint channels or ##linux . thanks
<fbo1> there a piece of an old windows line terminator in it
<acresearch> the #!/user line?
<fbo1> yes
<karolakso> kil excuse me but tor is also avaliable on ubuntu and mint is ubuntu based so way to install is the same. but okay
<karolakso> sorry for that
<YankDownUnder> wish^: That is where some of the issues are going to lie, my friend...have you asked in #virtualbox yet?
<karolakso> now can anyone help me with my question on askubuntu?
<acresearch> fbo1: i got /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<karolakso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around I cant resove this myself no matter what i do
<wish^> YankDownUnder, I have not but heading there now
<wish^> YankDownUnder, Thanks
<alkisg> wish^: which ubuntu version has that kernel?
<k1l> karolakso: look at the logs in /var/log/ for dmesg or xorg.log. maybe you need to look at the cycled ones if you needed to reboot.
<wish^> alkisg, 14.04
<alkisg> wish^: I think you have the wrong kernel, e.g. the lts-vivid kernel, instead of the newer one
<acresearch> fbo1: did you get my last copy/paste?
<karolakso> kil: i need to reboot always after the freeze happens, i just cant do anything even in ttyl
<alkisg> wish^: dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii ==> put the result to pastebin
<k1l> karolakso: then look at the dmesg.o or dmesg.1 logfiles there
<Ice_Strike2> I can login to Linux server key and then do sudo -s to login as root
<Ice_Strike2> when I try to logging direct like root@ip it wont work
<karolakso> kil: i have no dmesg.o, just xorg.0.log and xorg.0.log.old
<MonkeyDust> Ice_Strike2  you shouldnt (try to) login as root
<Ice_Strike2> How do I allow root@ip login as root using key
<wish^> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23057859/
<alkisg> wish^: ah, you probably have the lts-utopic kernel. Do upgrade to the last 4.x one provided in trusty. Check the hwe wiki page.
<alkisg> wish^: yup, linux-signed-image-generic-lts-utopic
<alkisg> wish^: install the newest kernel for trusty, and remove the old ones...
<alkisg> wish^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wish^> But how can this have changed since yesterday?
<karolakso> kil: what should i look for in xorg.0.log?
<k1l> karolakso: what happend when the xserver crashed
<acresearch> fbo1: alkisg YankDownUnder guys i fixed it, turns out i have to write #!/usr/bin/perl -w    i did and it worked, thank you guys for pointing me to how to fix the error :-)
<alkisg> wish^: I'm not saying that it changed since yesterday... but vbox kernel issues with an utopic kernel may be solved if you use the xenial kernel (both available for -trusty)
<Plasmodium> Hey all, I have a strange network issue i'm trying to diagnose
<wish^> alkisg, Ok i will give it a go. Thanks
<karolakso> kil: but while file is about x crash or what? Im new to linux never actually tried to analise those logs
<hateball> !details | Plasmodium
<ubottu> Plasmodium: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<wish^> alkisg, So i just run the commands under 14.04 LTS on that page ?
<alkisg> wish^: btw, if you uninstal all those old kernels you have , you'll save a lot of gigabytes of disk space
<Plasmodium> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 with an intel 8260 wifi card, using wpa_supplicant to connect to wifi. For some reason I'm consistently getting between 5% and 15% packet losses when pinging 8.8.8.8
<alkisg> wish^: yes
<alkisg> and rebot
<alkisg> *reboot
<Plasmodium> I'm connecting to a vpn so this packet loss causes constant disconnects and reconnects
<wish^> Ok cheers!
<Plasmodium> Linux 05q8n3n 4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wish^> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<wish^> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<wish^> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<wish^> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Plasmodium> On my laptop with an intel 7260 on ubuntu 16.04 I have 0% packet loss
<gwozt> hey there people, i was wondering if i can write code that would work in terminal like some code that kills some processes and navigates me to some folder
<Plasmodium> using systemd-networkd
<karolakso> are there any specific lines i should look for in xorg.0.log?
<MonkeyDust> gwozt  there's also #bash for scripting
<alkisg> wish^: what's the output of this? sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<YankDownUnder> gwozt: Never been done before. You might make history! (joking)
<k1l> wish^: put all that temrinal output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<gwozt> :D
<gwozt> thx yo YankDownUnder , MonkeyDust
<ameurux> gwozt   look for scripting
<karolakso> my xorg.0.log is full of lines like this :[     4.557] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   72.00  1360 1408 1440 1520  768 771 781 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz d)
<gwozt> ameurux, word scripting covers so many things i guess :D
<ameurux> Bash scripting
<wish^> alkisg, It iran alot of stuff
<ameurux> sry
<wish^> ran*
<karolakso> anyone? i dont know what i should do. here is my whole xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/6Zv4JLYw
<wish^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058001/ alkisg
<gwozt> ameurux, thx im lookin
<alkisg> wish^: ok, reboot and check if vbox runs fine
<wish^> Ok brb
<karolakso> please, can anyone help?
<xubuntu> hi folks
<Ice_Strike2> In /etc/ssh/sshd_config, PermitRootLogin is set to yes. When I try logging as root like root@ip with key,  it won't let me login. However when I login as normal user with key and then execute command: sudo -s then it will work.
<ameurux> gwozt  I personaly started by typing commands each line end with & or && depends on the need
<gwozt> ameurux, what does putting & at the end of the line do?
<Ice_Strike2> I get eror "server refused our key"
<Ice_Strike2> when I login as root
<Ice_Strike2> but it work with normal user
<karolakso> please guys i really need help. I know i may sound like a crying kid but infact im a bit like a kid because i have no idea what i should do
<islandtroll> does any1 usin opera? i am havin trouble to install flash to opera / xubuntu user
<ameurux> gwozt  & will execute the next command regarless the first one is comleted or not, and && will have to w8 for the command to finnish
<Plasmodium> Anyone have any ideas? I'm totally stuck
<islandtroll> whats problem karo?
<gwozt> ameurux, got it thx
<karolakso> i have described it on askubuntu bat noone answers me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around
<flux242> islandtroll: don't install flash
<MonkeyDust> karolakso  hit the up arrow to repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<ameurux> gwozt  and I just write my commands needed and save the file as something.sh
<islandtroll> what do u offer flux242? any alternative to that?
<flux242> html5
<ameurux> gwozt  then I execute it by  bash something.sh
<karolakso> some guy here told me to check xorg.0.log i did it but i have no idea what it means, http://pastebin.com/6Zv4JLYw <-here is the content
<gwozt> ameurux,  you're so helpful thx so much
<ameurux> gwozt  or sudo bash something.sh if you have something u need as root
<sayeed> how to dual boot sont laptops with ubutu and windows?
<wish^> alkisg, I am getting the error "* No suitable module for running kernel found
<wish^> " when i install virtualbox from the command line
<ameurux> gwozt  np anytime
<wish^> alkisg, I am installing dkms now
<sayeed> how to dual boot sony laptops with ubuntu and windows?
<alkisg> wish^: put the whole output to pastebin. Yup,you're supposed to get dkms along when installing virtualbox
<flux242> karolakso: gaming under linux sucks because graphics subsystem and drivers sucks.
<wish^> alkisg, Yea it works now after i installed dkms
<karolakso> yes i know but everything worked like 2 distros ago
<karolakso> i mean
<karolakso> ubuntu 14
<karolakso> and now its all messed up again
<islandtroll> well my xubuntu gamin performance better than windows shit:D:D:
<ameurux> what kind of HW you have?
<flux242> karolakso: yeah, that's linux
<wish^> Thanks alot alkisg. Really helpful, i wonder why I was running an old kernel
<hateball> s/linux/amd
<wish^> Seems strange that the kernel would not be updated along with the system?
<karolakso> i guess installing porpertiary drivers would actually help but i heard you can only use open source on ubuntu 16
<alkisg> wish^: it's explained in the lts wiki page
<karolakso> so i didnt even try
<islandtroll> maybe u usin an old compter and system couldnt detect ur gpu or some other drivers
<hateball> karolakso: what's changed is that fglrx is deprecated, and amdgpu isnt yet up to snuff
<ameurux> only Nvidia graphics that works ok under Linux
<karolakso> do you think they will update it? how long could it take?
<ameurux> I have 7xxM  series it works ok but with some tearing
<hateball> karolakso: well it is a work in progress. if you want to keep up you'd have to use mainline kernels and mesa from git
<hateball> karolakso: or easier, upgrade every 6 months and not wait for next LTS
<karolakso> sounds good
<karolakso> so 16.10 could fix it right?
<flux242> or it could make it worse
<karolakso> how do i use mesa from git then/
<karolakso> ?
<karolakso> as i mentioned im total newb with linux
<hateball> karolakso: Then you probably do not want to be using git :)
<karolakso> okay lol
<freakyy> hi all. i have a problem. i have a system with dualboot linux and windows (ubuntu, windows10) but ubuntu keeps setting my time to 2 hours backwards. so the time in ubuntu is always correct, but my time in windows is getting reset by -2hours and i don tknow how i can stop that?
<hateball> karolakso: or even a !PPA, as they are unsupported and can break things in unexpected ways
<islandtroll> how can i  install flash to opera? usin xubuntu
<karolakso> okay then i guess i will just wait
<karolakso> thank you guys, maybe it will get fixed soon
<Guest84070> freakyy, you just need to set up your location to utc (not + or - 1 etc), and in bios or uefi set up your current time
<freakyy> islandtroll: try apt install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<freakyy> sudo apt install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<freakyy> Guest84070: wher ecan i do that?
<freakyy> its now set to auto get the time and data wait
<jjkoilk> hello how to put window buttons in their proper place?
<freakyy> Guest84070: hm, i set my timezone to europe/berlin like it should be.
<Guest84070> freakyy, in windows time setting and ubuntu time settings dont choose auto, choose utc and reboot into bios and change time
<freakyy> Guest84070: but thats not the way it should work
<freakyy> i want my correct timezone
<freakyy> as websites also get ti
<freakyy> it
<freakyy> etc.
<freakyy> autodetect my timezone
<freakyy> from system
<islandtroll> freakky that command enough? will it fix ? or do i need to install flash after that sir?
<Guest84070> freakyy, i understand, but every time when you reboot, ubuntu changes time in bios, windows reads its time and think that this time is UTC not German timezone and - or + time to your timezone
<Guest84070> thats why always after reboot time in windows another that time in ubuntu)
<freakyy> islandtroll: u can also try sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<freakyy> and then restart opera
<freakyy> Guest84070: isnt there a way to keep ubuntu set it to utc?
<freakyy> and calculate from it +2 (rigth now)?
<islandtroll> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version (11.2.202.632ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<islandtroll>  how it is possible ? gonna restart and test flash thanks anyway sir
<hateball> freakyy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<Guest84070> freakyy, maybe solution is to always update time from internet (in windows and in ubuntu), but in my windows, time dont updates from their time servers
<freakyy> Guest84070: i have to turn it off and back on again so it resets time to correct setting.
<freakyy> in windows
<freakyy> ok ive now set both to update themselves
<freakyy> ill now reboot and see if it helped
<Guest84070> freakyy, i just changed my timezone to UTC in windows and linux, and in bios changed my time to correct
<islandtroll> did all commands but still dizibox webpage says Adobe Flash Player is missing :S
<freakyy> islandtroll: restart the browser
<k1l> islandtroll: install flashplugin-installer and run it
<islandtroll> did that but gonna restart pc too
<freakyy> brb booting into winodws
<hateball> k1l: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser suggests Opera uses chromiums pepperflash
<k1l> uh
<hateball> as opposed to the npapi flash provided by flashplugin-installer
<jjkoilk> hello how can i put window buttons and menu bar back (i'm on xenius something)
<EriC^^> jjkoilk: settings > appearance > behavior
<islandtroll> freakyy thanks dude restartin pc worked
<gwozt> hey guys, i was gonna delete some directory and when i typed rmdir "directoryname" it gave an error saying directory isnt empty then i tried rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empt "directoryname" then it seemed executed but then when i typed ls i saw the same directory in current path
<MonkeyDust> gwozt  try rm -r
<jjkoilk> EriC^^: it doesn't work
<Guest84070> islandtroll, in opera for linux they added adblocker and vpn?
<gwozt> it worked thx
<hateball> islandtroll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<islandtroll> well when u install they inform u to if u wanna use default browser blocker but i use adguard extension which is fine for me
<islandtroll> hateball will try that too thanks
<Guest84070> islandtroll, thx for information
<islandtroll> np i guess its usin less system resources than firefox as i read on forums and light fast i suggest u to try at least once
<freakyy> islandtroll:  np ,d
<freakyy> Guest84070: i got a fix. u can set a key in the windows registry which tells windows that bios time is UTC ;D
<hateball> islandtroll: opera dropped its own engine and is now using webkit, so thats why you need chromiums plugins instead
<Guest84070> freakyy,oh will try it, thx)
<freakyy> Guest84070:  wiat ill look it up
<hateball> ... I just linked you it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<Guest84070> hateball, thx too )
<freakyy> Guest84070: http://lifehacker.com/5742148/fix-windows-clock-issues-when-dual-booting-with-os-x <-- this applies also to linux
<Guest84070> freakyy, thx again )
<freakyy> np :)
<gnomeselpa> hello
<freakyy> hi gnomeselpa
<islandtroll> well some videos wasnt able to open till i do this command sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree    and now no problem
<islandtroll> thanks again hateball also if u guys havin trouble with opera check that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<gebbione_> hu
<gebbione_> hi, i have added a new user
<gebbione_> and then tried to ssh-copy-id for him but now for some reason sshing does not work in password less mode
<gebbione_> what have i broken? i tried restarting ssh but it made no difference
<pictionary> gebbione_ : what was the exact ssh-copy-id command?
<gebbione_> pictionary: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub remote-host
<jjkoilk> is there a way to fix window buttons in ubuntu X-something? i don' t want mac layout
<EriC^^> jjkoilk: you mean xubuntu?
<EriC^^> or unity?
<jjkoilk> no I mean recent ubuntu
<EriC^^> in unity you can't change them, in ubuntu mate i know for a fact you can
<jjkoilk> but i like unity.... what a joke
<MonkeyDust> jjkoilk  then better get used to it
<jjkoilk> linux can do nothing properly
<joelio> lies
<gebbione_> lol
<gebbione_> pictionary: any suggestions?
<gebbione_> it is a machine problem now
<gebbione_> even re running ssh-copy-id doesnt fix the problem
<EriC^^> gebbione_: what's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> jjkoilk  'linux' is very broad ... as said before, Mate DE lets you move the buttons ... matter of the dev's choices
<gebbione_> EriC^^: i added a new user and then run a ssh-copy-id to set a passwordless access with that user
<gebbione_> since then i cannot just ssh, it asks passwords all the times
<pictionary> what is the shell of the user ?
<jjkoilk> mate is not serious
<EriC^^> pictionary: by default "bash"
<gebbione_>  -> /bin/bash
<EriC^^> pictionary: ah nevermind :)
<gebbione_> i have set it esplicitly
<EriC^^> gebbione_: can you upload the sshd_config ?
<jjkoilk> there is only 3 serious GUIs and their developers are sick in their heads sadly
<EriC^^> gebbione_: also try ssh -vvv and pastebin it as well
<pictionary> can you pastebin the ssh -v output from the clinet too please?
<pictionary> yep ^^
<fbo1> gebbione_: have a look at the authorized_keys file on the ssh server. maybe there was a newline missing on the last entry before the ssh-copy-id call
<gebbione_> is the sshd config somewhere specific?
<gebbione_> fbo1: should i just try deleting all keys
<gebbione_> ?
<gebbione_> i can re-add them
<EriC^^> gebbione_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fbo1> gebbione: deleting all of them and re-adding the last one should work if my theory is right.
<EriC^^> gebbione_: sure why not, also make sure the perms are correct for the .ssh dir and authorized_keys file
<gebbione_> that is 700 right?
<gebbione_> btw i havent changed anything for the original user
<EriC^^> 600 for authorized_keys
<MonkeyDust> jjkoilk  http://insights.ubuntu.com/category/case-studies?topic=desktop
<EriC^^> and maybe 750 for ~/.ssh
<jjkoilk> MonkeyDust: what is that supposed to mean?
<gebbione_> permissions didint work
<EriC^^> gebbione_: ok, try ssh -vvv that should help big time
<fbo1> gebbione_: actually 755 for ~ and ~/.ssh is better. 644 for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<EriC^^> 755 for ~ hmm maybe 750 ?
<Eth0s> Hi, anyone using or tried MaaS?
<EriC^^> else others can access the files
<gebbione_> EriC^^: btw ssh -vvv doesnt work
<EriC^^> how so?
<gebbione_> it gives me usage instructions
<EriC^^> gebbione_: what exactly is the command you're using?
<gebbione_> this is the ssh conf
<gebbione_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058124/
<EriC^^> ssh -vvv user@host
<gebbione_> ok i though u wanted just -v
<gebbione_> EriC^^: is the attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058127/
<EriC^^> np
<gebbione_> does that show anything meaningful
<gebbione_>  -> Offering RSA public key: /c/Users... so it knows a key is present on the client
<gebbione_> why it is not using this anymore
<gebbione_> especially just after i did a useradd
<EriC^^> gebbione_: did you try deleting the authorized_keys and using ssh-copy-id again?
<gebbione_> not yet
<gebbione_> doing now
<EriC^^> ok
<pictionary> also - could you try passing the id_rsa file explicitly - ssh -i ./.ssh/.id_rsa user@host
<gebbione_> made no difference
<EriC^^> dang
<EriC^^> these things always turn out to be something really simple btw
<gebbione_> these things are really annoying :p
<gebbione_> but to be honest i have no clue on what i might have done wrong
<gebbione_> i just created a new user that has all groups as a similar user
<gebbione_> then passwd for that user
<gebbione_> and ssh-copy-id
<EriC^^> gebbione_: do other user's pubkey work?
<EriC^^> this line is kind of odd identity file /c/Users/diego.gullo/.ssh/id_rsa type 1 debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> later though it does mention the file and says it sent a publickey packet and is waiting for a reply
<gebbione_> EriC^^: btw it is definitely not a client problem
<gebbione_> since the problem appeared on my machine
<gebbione_> i saw the break happening on a remote server too
<gebbione_> so nothing can ssh into this builder machine
<gebbione_> unless password is used
<EriC^^> gebbione_: what are the permissions on ~ and ~/.ssh ?
<fbo1> gebbione_: can you pastebin the authorized_keys file?
<gebbione_> drwxr-xr-x  2 devadmin devadmin  4096 Aug 15 12:34 .ssh
<EriC^^> gebbione_: and ~ ?
<gebbione_> EriC^^:  on ~ drwxrwxr-x 13 devadmin devadmin  4096 Aug 15 12:34 .
<EriC^^> gebbione_: set the permissions for ~ to 750 , as well as ~/.ssh
<gebbione_> EriC^^: looks like it worked
<gebbione_> now i need to re add keys for the server
<gebbione_> thanks
<EriC^^> gebbione_: no problem
<islandtroll> guys i installed sauerbraten from software manager but cant hear any sound also i cant see any volume icon :D:D
<kernelkatze> hi
<christian__> hi Im using xubuntu 14.04. if I install compiz, will it remove screen tearing? thanks
<kernelkatze> yes
<kernelkatze> but compiz is pretty heavy
<kernelkatze> u should try compton instead
<k1l> christian__: what video card and what driver is in use?
<hateball> christian__: What is tearing? Everything? Video? What GPU/Driver?
<christian__> Graphics:  Card: Intel 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<christian__>            X.Org: 1.17.1 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1366x768@59.8hz
<christian__>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 10.5.9
<kernelkatze> if u want to get rid of tearing. check this out: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<k1l> christian__: what shows "uname -a"?
<m0ordzieK> hello
<christian__> compton feels bare-bones. I want to enable shadows on windows, with no window animations, at the same time no screen tearing
<kernelkatze> chris r u german?
<christian__> uname -a output = Linux christian-Veriton-1000 3.19.0-66-generic #74~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 19 19:56:23 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<christian__> kernelkatze_: no
<k1l> christian__: your kernel (and xorg) is outdated anyway.
<christian__> k1l_: yes I know...I dont like the bugs being complained about in Xubuntu 16.04
<k1l> christian__: first i would suggest to use the proper enablement stack from xenial now:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kernelkatze> its not outdated. its lts ^^
<m0ordzieK> Hi everyone , i have a problem , suddenly after a reboot , my sambaserver stopped functioning, i tried purging/removing it and reinstall it but a reinstall isnt posible because of dependency problems which i don't understand, can anyone help me please
<k1l> christian__: you dont need to leave 14.04. but you need to change the kernel and xorg verisons to the ones that still have support
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: paste the output of apt-get
<kernelkatze> sure m0ord...
<kernelkatze> have u tried apt-get -f install?
<christian__> kernelkatze_: how heavy is compiz? how much ram will it gobble up?
<k1l> kernelkatze: please dont confuse the user with wrong informations
<m0ordzieK> Yes kernelkatze
<m0ordzieK> i did
<m0ordzieK> i searched stackoverflow and tried all the solutions
<m0ordzieK> none of them work
<k1l> kernelkatze: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support . his kernel and xorg is outdated. christian__
<kernelkatze> yeah... i think i should back to my arch irc
<m0ordzieK> i'll paste the output hold on
<christian__> k1l: I have problems with kernel 4.4 when using wine when I play NFS MW and AOE3
<m0ordzieK> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<m0ordzieK>  samba-common-bin : Depends: libwbclient0 (>= 2:4.0.3+dfsg1) but it is not going to be installed
<m0ordzieK>  samba-libs : Depends: libwbclient0 (>= 2:4.0.3+dfsg1) but it is not going to be installed
<m0ordzieK> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<EriC^^> !paste | m0ordzieK
<ubottu> m0ordzieK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m0ordzieK> okay sorry
<m0ordzieK> didn't know that
<EriC^^> np
<m0ordzieK> everything worked as a charm before
<k1l> christian__: did you try the original 3.13 kernel and xorg, too?
<m0ordzieK> don't really understand what went wrong i didn't do any updates or anything
<christian__> k1l_: its pretty slow on games I mentioned
<islandtroll> hi folks how do u check that ? There are seven different libsdl1.2debian-* packages available. Check that you have the one that's appropriate for your sound system
<christian__> Currently Im using compton
<k1l> christian__: so let me clear that facts: you tried the original 14.04 kernel and xorg, and the xenial lts hwe stack for kernel and xrog already?
<christian__> k1l_:I have installed ubuntu 16.04
<m0ordzieK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058204/
<k1l> christian__: i am not talking about the 16.04 install. i am talking about the hardware-enablement-stacks that i linked you
<christian__> k1l_: didnt like my experience with the kernel
<christian__> I have not tried HWE From 16.04
<christian__> k1l_: Im using xubuntu 14.04.3 (came with 3.19 kernel)
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: try sudo apt-get install libwbclient0
<Dirkos> Im looking for a way to delete all the files except certain ones. Problem is that find is way too slow. Question is how to improve the performance or to run it with "locate" for example?
<Dirkos> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c70da9739e4f278b49e158ddb70df1ca
<k1l> christian__: the 3.19 kernel and xorg you use actually, you cant use anymore. and there will be no fixes for bugs or security ones. so i ask you to test if the original 3.13 stack is working or the xenial backports stack.
<Guest27412> christian, mate system monitor shows that compiz using 50 mb of ram
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: any ppa's installed? try tail -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l> christian__: please see what i linked you to get to know what i talk about. you cant use 3.19 anymore.
<m0ordzieK> i dont think so EriC^^ only thing thats installed is  sickbeard & couchpotato atm , also python
<christian__> Guest27412_: what about in xfce?
<christian__> k1l
<christian__> k1l_: sorry.. ok Ill see the link
<islandtroll> cant hear sound in games such as sauerbraten from software manager but i listen music whats wrong
<m0ordzieK> EriC^^
<m0ordzieK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058219/
<Guest27412> @christian__ , dont know, havent xfce de installed
<christian__> k1l_: 3.19 ceased to be supported? Should I switch back to 3.13 (14.04.1 at least)?
<k1l> <k1l> christian__: the 3.19 kernel and xorg you use actually, you cant use anymore. and there will be no fixes for bugs or security ones. so i ask you to test if the original 3.13 stack is working or the xenial backports stack.
<christian__> Guest27412_: I have to experiment then... thanks
<christian__> k1l_:ok ok... can I also do a clean install of 3.13?
<christian__> k1l_: I want to start from scratch
<obert> hello I just upgraded to the latest version of kubuntu now I cannot connect to internet while the wifi password is right, how could i solve it?
<k1l> no need for a reinstall. you can install the original kernel and xorg with: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<m0ordzieK> I really hope i can get this fixed without having to perform a complete reinstall..
<othmane> Hello
<othmane> guys is there any alternative for internet download manager for linux ?
<OerHeks> a
<christian__> k1l_: thanks sir. Uhm 1 more question... do you know how much ram will  compiz consume? I have 3GB and using 32bit
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: sorry im back
<EriC^^> checking the log
<m0ordzieK> Oké thanks mate
<othmane> Wget in terminal
<MonkeyDust> othmane  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<k1l> christian__: uh, 32bit? is the hardware 32bit only? but running compiz will consume some more ram of course
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: which pc is this?
<EriC^^> it says arm as the architecture
<m0ordzieK> indeed raspberrypi
<EriC^^> oh ok
<othmane> thank you
<m0ordzieK> worked like a charm
<MonkeyDust> m0ordzieK  there's also #ubuntu-arm
<christian__> k1l_:oh and one more thing sir. You asked for my uname -a output and it says there that 3.19.0-66 released in July 19, will it be the last support date for that kernel? because you said no more bug fixes and most importantly, security updates?
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: try sudo apt-get remove samba-libs:armhf
<k1l> m0ordzieK: not all 3rd party repos and PPAs have arm packages
<m0ordzieK> k1l i know but it worked before
<m0ordzieK> its just samba
<k1l> christian__: yes. no more updates
<christian__> k1l_:I have Core2 Duo E6600 2.4ghz
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: and sudo apt-get remove samba-common-bin
<k1l> christian__: that is a 64bit cpu. no need to run a 32bit OS then
<m0ordzieK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058242/
<k1l> m0ordzieK: apt-cache policy samba-libs:armhf
<m0ordzieK> samba-common-bin also whines about dependencys
<christian__> k1l_:But I only 3gb ram... people say you must have atleast 4?
<k1l> christian__: no. that is false informations.
<m0ordzieK> Installed: 2:4.2.10+dfsg-0+deb8u3
<k1l> christian__: some ages ago it was the other way around: 32bit only could handle less than 4gb ram. so most people think that you need 32bit for less than 4gb and 64bit for more than 4gb, which is wrong
<k1l> m0ordzieK: can you show the output in a pastebin?
<k1l> christian__: OS and programs are stopping support for 32bit. like google chrome etc.
<christian__> k1l_: ok thanks for everything. I would try to use 64bit.. So im actually running a very unsecure system with 3.19 kernel all this time
<islandtroll> cant hear sound in games such as sauerbraten from software manager but i listen music whats wrong
<m0ordzieK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058246/
<islandtroll> tried that didnt work sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins:i386
<m0ordzieK> it is raspbian but thats a debian derrivate so i guess it shouldnt be a problem , im running ubuntu on my laptop and its the same
<k1l> m0ordzieK: that is a raspbian, not an ubuntu. i guess the guys in #raspbian will know how to solve their depency issues
<m0ordzieK> Oh well okay than
<m0ordzieK> thanks for the help anyway , i'll stick around , having ubuntu installed on my laptop , and as an appreciation for the quick responds
<slip309> quick question: from the grub menu, what parameters do you add to the kernel line to get ubuntu into text mode?
<MonkeyDust> !text | slip309 quick answeer
<ubottu> slip309 quick answeer: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l> slip309: it was "text" but systemd seems to have issues with that
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: try removing all the samba related packages at the same time if possible
<slip309> just add it at the end? tried that and still got my dm
<m0ordzieK> EriC^^ i did that before
<m0ordzieK> i'll try it again
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: and try to install just the dependencies and see what happens maybe
<m0ordzieK> EriC^^ how to do that? i mean what are the dependencies i should install
<EriC^^> try removing them all and run sudo apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> try apt-cache show samba and look for Depends:
<m0ordzieK> is there a way to remove all sambarelated packages at once
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: try putting them all in the same sudo apt-get remove <packages> line maybe apt-get will know how to remove them all at once
<slip309> k1l: any way to deal with systemd?
<k1l> slip309: sorry, i dont know if systemd fixed that yet/at all
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: also dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii should list the packages that aren't installed properly (ignore the rc ones as those are just left over configs)
<MonkeyDust> m0ordzieK  after you removed the packages, use this to purge even more    sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<slip309> k1l: grrr...thanks. I can get it to work by editing the grub files and rebooting, but didn't want to make a permanent change.
<m0ordzieK> i'm currently overwhelmed :P
<m0ordzieK> sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<m0ordzieK> gives me loads of information
<christian__> hi is it recommended to install xserver-xorg-video-modesetting on i965
<m0ordzieK> it's all rc except for a couple thatare iU
<m0ordzieK> are those the ones i should remove?
<EriC^^> yeah
<brainwash> !info xserver-xorg-video-modesetting
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-modesetting does not exist in xenial
<m0ordzieK> EriC^^
<m0ordzieK> when i do that
<m0ordzieK>  sudo apt-get remove samba samba-common-bin samba-dsdb-modules samba-libs samba-vfs-modules
<m0ordzieK> it says : Unmet dependencies for => python-samba depends samba-libs
<EriC^^> is python samba just samba related? maybe remove that one too
<m0ordzieK> its removing now but it gives errors again
<devops> hi
<devops> how to develop ubuntu App ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<m0ordzieK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23058259/
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: paste them
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: ah there's an error in the post removal script of libwbclient0
<m0ordzieK> And what exactly does that mean :D
<m0ordzieK> learning everyday :D thats what linux s all about i guess :D
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: try real quickly to reinstall just libwbclient0 right now, but if it asks to install other stuff ignore it
<m0ordzieK> so purge it first?
<m0ordzieK> or just remove
<EriC^^> reinstall
<EriC^^> apt-get install --reinstall libwb...
<MonkeyDust> devops  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<m0ordzieK> i think that worked
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: ok try to remove it now
<EriC^^> and see if it works
<k1l> m0ordzieK: EriC^^ mind to take that to the #raspbian channel since that is clearly a raspbian issue and that is not even ubuntu based? thanks
<m0ordzieK> worked
<EriC^^> m0ordzieK: ok try installing those dependencies one by one and see if they all install
<m0ordzieK> EriC^^ if you want we can discuss this private? as k1l would like us to stop here
<EriC^^> ok
<m0ordzieK> thanks !
<slip309> k1l: finally got it to work by modifying the grub files updating and then running sudo systemctl "set-default multi-user.target". good times.
<MonkeyDust> slip309  where / how did you find that?
<slip309> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<slip309> talks about modding grub, but that didn't work
<slip309> WAY down in the comments someone mentions running sudo systemctl... after update-grub
<MonkeyDust> great
<slip309> working on the LFCSA course and needed a pure console version of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> slip309, you can also just let the OS boot to the login then use ctk+alt +F1-F6
<BluesKaj> ctl
<slip309> BluesKaj: yeah, thanks for that. Was just trying to follow along in the book which requires modding grub.
<BluesKaj> well, fooling with grub can muck things up, but that's your call
<slip309> I totally agree! that's why it's a virtualbox vm
<slip309> had things go bad more times than I can count.
<kvmmm> so if I use XFCE, am I limited with certain software? e.g. if it needs KDE dependencies?
<kvmmm> I mean, I'm looking for a lightweight GUI that lets me use basic things; skype, browser, KVM, Office
<kvmmm> but I don't want to end up installing huge dependency libraries for some other desktop. Is it ok to go with something like OpenBox?
<k1l> if you want kde programs that will pull in all the kde depencies (which are a lot)
<alkisg> None of the programs you mentioned strictly require kde
<slip309> just for the record: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target gets systemd pointed to the text console
<slip309> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target resets it back to lightdm on ubuntu
<slip309> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164005/non-graphical-boot-with-systemd/164028
<OerHeks> good tip, slip309 , i knew the 1st one
<k1l> slip309: thanks
<BluesKaj> slip309, I agree, that's usable info
<slip309> and...drum roll...if you append systemd.unit=multi-user.target to the kernel line in grub you get it one-time
<jpmh> I would like to do "text to speech" to a file on an ubuntu 14.4 server.  Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> jpmh  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<jpmh> MonkeyDust: ty, I'll have a look -
<arch-user> Hello Friends. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on my office laptop. Since this is not my personal laptop, I can't upgrade to 16.04. I have Intel Graphics. Can someone link me the website where I can download the Intel graphics driver for my version of Ubuntu??
<k1l> !hwe | arch-user
<ubottu> arch-user: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alkisg> arch-user: they should be included with ubuntu 14.04 with no need for separate downoad
<k1l> no need to load drivers when the driver is in the kernel and you can change the kernel and xorg version with the enablement stack
<ntiy> Hello #ubuntu! I've created a symlink /lala pointing to /home and inside /home  I've created /home/some/dir. Now I've added /lala/some/dir to my PATH. Question: why don't I see binary "some.bin" that I put in /lala/some/dir with "which" command?
<MonkeyDust> ntiy  first try with   whereis
<akik> ntiy: i just tested symlinkin /home to /lala
<akik> ntiy: it works just fine
<akik> ntiy: i.e. i have now /lala/akik/bin in PATH as the first path and a script "reddit" is found from there
<ntiy> akik: now if you "touch /lala/some.bin; chmod +x /lala/some.bin; which some.bin" -- this works?
<ntiy> akik: ah, ok. well... wtf?
<mmeth> Hey. Any simple method to make ctrl + alt work like alt gr?
<akik> ntiy: i have /lala/akik/bin/reddit and it has +x and is found with which
<mmeth> for special keys
<ntiy> akik: right... its supposed to work like that... doesnt for me... :-\
<Sven_vB> i'm trying to stub missing accessibility features into help.ubuntu.com, and there's that anonymous table cell with direct styling instead of a class name like "table-of-contents-wrapper". whom can I ask to fix that?
<akik> ntiy: did you skip /lala/*some*/bin
<akik> ntiy: can you pastebin "echo $PATH", "ls -al /lala/some/dir" ?
<ntiy> akik: no. I don't actually have //lala/some.bin, I made these names up for example here. My actual paths are all correct (and named differently)
<Sven_vB> s/tub/him/
<Sven_vB> or even: where do I volonteer to fix certain webdesign aspects on help.ubuntu.com?
<akik> Sven_vB: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<Sven_vB> akik, thanks!
<k1l> Sven_vB: i would ask in #ubuntu-website
<akik> Sven_vB: the link was at the bottom of help.ubuntu.com
<Sven_vB> akik, sorry, my cleverness was temporarily stunned by some of the code that I had read.
<akik> Sven_vB: it also lists #ubuntu-doc as a contact point
<Sven_vB> thy!
<ztane> lowriter, localc std::bad_alloc all the time, what is the way to debug this?
<k1l> ztane: 32bit OS?
<jiin> ?
<jiin> some one her
<jiin> ?
<k1l> jiin: some are here
<jiin> plis repair the fakint 16.04 and 16.10 ubuntu for amd
<jiin> it wont install on amd am 2
<ztane> 64-bit, enough mem
<ztane> 10G free ram, 16G free swap
<jiin> yep
<k1l> jiin: what is the exact issue?
<jiin> it starts to install  and stucks and my pc is shuding down
<jiin> i have 3 GB ram
<jiin> 46000 mhz amd am 2
<jiin> i can install  ubuntu 14   but the 16 stucks
<k1l> ztane: what ubuntu is it?
<jiin> 16.04
<jiin> and 16.10
<ztane> k1l: 16.04 up-to-date.
<jiin> ubuntu is shit  i swer to goot
<k1l> ztane: so is the ram ok? do you have other issues with ram?
<k1l> jiin: stop that ranting and insulting
<jiin> you dont have no nor opcios as ity was at the beginign 1 sayt  is red hat 2 deb or  ubuntu  all  are  schit distro
<jiin> ubuntu is coruptet i am teling the truf it hase beck doors
<MonkeyDust> jiin  you're from to not use it
<MonkeyDust> free*
<notadeveloper> is iptables still used in ubuntu
<notadeveloper> guys
<k1l> notadeveloper: in the background yes. but most use some programs that use iptables as base.
<MonkeyDust> notadeveloper  yes
<k1l> ztane: what package version is it?
<ztane> I got it working again, this is so confusing
<k1l> ztane: everything i find with that is a bug from 2014 that was fixed then.
<ztane> yeah :/
<ztane> wasn't my user profile, wasn't my diskspace, wasn't my memory
<ztane> but after I killed firefox, localc/lowriter started working again
<MonkeyDust> !info lowriter
<ubottu> Package lowriter does not exist in xenial
<ubuntuuser1> Hi
<ubuntuuser1> Can someone help me?
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuuser1> Ok...
<notadeveloper> xD
<ross`> how can I add an init script to ubuntu if I cannot run shell commands but can only do file system level operations?
<ross`> what exactly do I need to add to /etc/init.d/ etc
<moijk> Hi. I'm having a bit of an issue with VLC after I upgraded my graphics card. I used to use intel 4600, but got a 750ti now. however, in VLC (but not in ubuntus native video program nor in kodi) the image is very pixelated like it is something wrong. which is a bummer since vlc is my favorite video software. any idea what to do, i presume the problem has to do with the nvidia card
<moijk> http://mork.me/archive/vlc.png
<ubuntuuser1> I had a Ubuntu 14 installation on a hard drive, but I really messed up the packages and deleted a lot of system packages including the kernel. This is also on a encrypted hard drive (full disk). I would like to install Ubuntu 16 on the hard drive, but  I don't want to lose any of the files in /home/myuser/ and I also have files in other directories. Can the installer do that?
<ross`> I tried adding this and it did not work: http://scpb.in/ready
<elhoir> ubuntuuser1, did you split HDD in partitions?
<ubuntuuser1> elhoir: I don't remember. I just used the Ubuntu 14 installer and I told it to do full disk encryption
<elhoir> uh uh
<elhoir> and did you reboot?
<ubuntuuser1> it doesnt boot
<elhoir> yeah of course, as u deleted kernel
<ubuntuuser1> it gets to Grub
<ubuntuuser1> and then error is: no linux image file
<elhoir> yeah
<ubuntuuser1> I deleted the linux img
<ubuntuuser1> accidentally
<ioria> moijk, same issue with totem ? and 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<elhoir> maybe you can install it again, but you may be forced to compile it from sources
<ubuntuuser1> so can I use the installer to just install the system files/Unity over an existing installation without messing up the files ?
<ubuntuuser1> my files *
<k1l> ubuntuuser1: why not chroot to it from a live-sub/dvd and install linux-generic again?
<k_> admin
<elhoir> k1l, ah, i didnt know i can do that :)
<elhoir> yeah, thats a good point, ubuntuuser1
<ubuntuuser1> k1l: I have Ubuntu linux 16 running right now and I have the hard drive hooked up through SATA, and when I try to mount the old hard drive with ubuntu 14, I get this error: Error unlocking /dev/sdb1: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb1" "luks-9c729eef30ef" ' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Device /dev/sdb1 is not a valid LUKS device.
<k1l> ubuntuuser1: no, i doubt the installer will not delete some files.
<elhoir> k1l, the thing is, HDD is encrypted :)
<monica-78_> hi all
<monica-78_> hi all
<elhoir> hola monica :)
<N0RM4N> hi monica
<monica-78_> I'm using ubuntu 16 on my travelmate 5335
<monica-78_> but I haven't brightness control
<k1l> ubuntuuser1: elhoir well, i am not familiar with luks and how to mount that (when there are such errors)
<monica-78_> I tried with the command acpi_backlight=vendor inside grub but it doesn't resolve the problem
<monica-78_> what I can to do?
<Blix> k
<ioria> ubuntuuser1, when you mount an encrypted device with nautilus or Disks, it should prompt you with a pop up requiring the passphrase
<elhoir> k1l, ubuntuuser1 nor i am.... you can give gparted a tryt....
<elhoir> try*
<MonkeyDust> full disk encryption always sounds bad to me
<ioria> ubuntuuser1, have you installed the cryptsetup pkgs  ?
<ubuntuuser1> ioria: it did, then it gave me that error
<ubuntuuser1> k1l: I'll try that now.
<ubuntuuser1> ioria: it is installed
<ubuntuuser1> same problem
<ubuntuuser1> cant mount it
<joelio> and you're sure that sdb1 is the dm-crypt?
<ubuntuuser1> yes
<joelio> no LVM involved?
<ross`> can someone tell me what I have to do so that these 2 things actually do something?
<ross`> http://scpb.in/ready.conf http://scpb.in/ready
<ubuntuuser1> I chose the full-disk encryption option when isntalling ubuntu 14 on it
<ubuntuuser1> joelio: ^
<joelio> onto sdb? Ok - could you pase #sudo blkid | grep crypto_LUKS
<ubuntuuser1> yeah /dev/sdb
<joelio> sbd or sdb1?
<joelio> also, if you chose the installer.. it won't be 1
<joelio> as 1 is boot partition
<ubuntuuser1> hello
<ubuntuuser1> it says /dev/sda only
<ubuntuuser1> it doesn't list sdb
<joelio> I'm really not following you
<joelio> right, so it's not sdb1 is it
<ubuntuuser1> sda is the hd Im booted to right now
<ioria> ubuntuuser1,  udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sdb1   what returns ?
<ubuntuuser1> Error unlocking /dev/sdb1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error unlocking /dev/sdb1: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb1" "luks-9c729ebe-09c8-46ea-9f6b-6e5299ef30ef" ' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Device /dev/sdb1 is not a valid LUKS device.
<joelio> ubuntuuser1: could you paste the *actual* output I asked for
<ubuntuuser1> it is
<ubuntuuser1> user@host1:~$ udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sdb1 Passphrase:  Error unlocking /dev/sdb1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error unlocking /dev/sdb1: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb1" "luks-9c729ebe-09c8-46ea-9f6b-6e5299ef30ef" ' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Device /dev/sdb1 is not a valid LUKS device.
<ubuntuuser1> so...
<linmint> hello
<linmint> how to compile a source code for linux mint?
<linmint> make install?
<joelio> ubuntuuser1: could you paste teh output please, properly (redact the UUID if that bothered)
<ubuntuuser1> joelio: but the installer can mount it
<ubuntuuser1> joelio: If I run the Ubuntu Minimum installer for 16, I can unlock it
<linmint> teh output is my hair slowly standing up
<ubuntuuser1> joelio: my question is, can I use the installer without it wiping out the /home/
<ubuntuuser1> and also I have some other files
<ubuntuuser1> like DB data files, etc
<ubuntuuser1> will the installer wipe that out?
<joelio> it'll do what you tell it to
<ubuntuuser1> like mysql data files
<joelio> there are custom partitions
<joelio> I'd backup if you're not sure
<joelio> easy way then
<ubuntuuser1> ok
<linmint> what's the difference between backup and backdown
<linmint> why no forward feature?
<xangua> 9:38 AM <ubuntuuser1> joelio: my question is, can I use the installer without it wiping out the /home/ | depends if you put home in a separate partition the first time
<linmint> yes of course, you could wipe /baby/butt
<ubuntuuser1> xangua: I don't remember. I used the ubuntu 14 and I selected the full-disk encryption that's all I knpw
<ubuntuuser1> know *
<linmint> dont forget to partition the asses
<linmint> buntu in malay language is deadend
<linmint> ubuntu is u're a deadend
<joelio> linmint: do you want any help or are you just being obtuse
<linmint> im just being linux user
<linmint> :D
<linmint> u want me to dance my fingers on the keyboard?
<ioria> ubuntuuser1, sorry for asking, are you sure it's encrypted ?
<linmint> i can fingers break dance
<ubuntuuser1> ...
<ubuntuuser1> yes
<ubuntuuser1> the installer can unlock it
<MonkeyDust> linmint  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<ioria> ubuntuuser1,  can you paste sudo parted -l
<ubuntuuser1> ok, let me get back
<ubuntuuser1> I'll run the installer again and see if I can unlock it
<ubuntuuser1> brb
<linmint> the output is mice/wondering/around
<linmint> ioria where are you
<linmint> a;sdkfja;dlkfja;ldfkjad;fj
<linmint> how to compile a source code
<linmint> or make install
<OerHeks> linmint, why?
<linmint> i don't know how
<linmint> are u human or robot?
<linmint> if ur a human please sing a song
<linmint> lol
<CommanderJroc> linmint, what are yoy trying to compile?
<linmint> i tried installing clamav from sudo
<walter__> hello
<CommanderJroc> if your project has a makefile
<linmint> but it was outdated program and i don't know how to update it
<OerHeks> please don't feed the troll
<walter__> i have a raspberry pi with ubuntu ma
<walter__> te
<linmint> so i go to the clamav website to download the recent source code, but don't know how to install it
<linmint> any human can help me out please
<walter__> what is your problem
<CommanderJroc> assuming you have a makefile
<CommanderJroc> you can do make install
<linmint> i want to install clamav on linux mint, but i can't
<walter__> linmint was is your problem?
<linmint> unable to install clamav on linux mint mate 64bit
<joelio> maybe try the right channel? This is #ubuntu
<walter__> what have you for a pc
<linmint> i did sudo apt-get install clamav, and then sudo freshclam
<OerHeks> sad, the mint guys love to help you
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linmint> ok
<linmint> wrong room lol
<walter__> hello why can i see the temperature on my raspberry pi on ubuntu mate
<linmint> ty
<clamport> Hello all, is there anyone who could help me debug a preseed script?
<joelio> walter__: try     cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
<joelio> otherwise maybe lmsensors and a sensors-detect will work
<walter__> thank
<joelio> it'll need to be divided by 1000
<joelio> to get proper units of Centigrade/Celcius
<walter__> 56920
<walter__> what is the celsius
<walter__> i will that the cpu temperatur appear on my tasks
<walter__> a icon
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<walter__> okay
<walter__> but i have a raspberry pi 3
<MonkeyDust> walter__  raspberry is not supported here
<walter__> who is he supported
<MonkeyDust> walter__  try #ubuntu-arm or #raspberrypi
<joelio> I did say just divide by 1000 :)
<ross`> can someone tell me what I have to do so that these 2 things actually do something I am trying to get an init script to work on boot:
<ross`> http://scpb.in/ready.conf http://scpb.in/ready
<N1CK53RV> I HAVE A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO STAB MY POOP TO DEATH WITH A TOOTHPICK!
<MonkeyDust> every animal its pleasure
<N1CK53RV> lol
<N1CK53RV> I HAVE A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO STAB MY POOP TO DEATH WITH A TOOTHPICK!
<N1CK53RV> I HAVE A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO STAB MY POOP TO DEATH WITH A TOOTHPICK!
<intel23> anyone know how to use showtext shell?
<intel23> Anyone familiar with showtext shell?
<joelio> ross`: you need to give more info - have you ran update-rc.d - are the files in the right place, what's the excercise etc.
<Pici> intel23: never heard of it.
<joelio> ross`: I see both upstart and sysvinit too... so which one ;)
<joelio> also.. what OS.. as well, systemd
<intel23> I'd like to switch to showtext if its possible (kali linux)
<joelio> !kali | intel23
<ubottu> intel23: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> !kali | intel23
<joelio> ahh, pen testers :)
<intel23> ya :)
<Hulio> hi guys, i've been looking around, anyone know if there is car channel in this server?
<intel23> Do you need more info?
<joelio> intel23: you're in the wrong channel, try #kali
<joelio> this is #ubuntu
<intel23> Alright thanks
<Pici> Hulio: try ##cars
<own> hello i have orange yellow light and cannot connect to isp using evdo connection by nmapplet but i connect using windows xp driver software where on run dialer  yellow turns to green and able to browse through isp
<non> hi, quick question: i just got another (old) display for my ubuntu-workstation and was wondering if there are any "advanced" settings for such mundane things like "different wallpapers"?
<own> any one have solution to ello i have orange yellow light and cannot connect to isp using evdo connection by nmapplet but i connect using windows xp driver software where on run dialer  yellow turns to green and able to browse through isp
<livingBEEF> Heyo. How do I erase usb disk label after having it as liveusb? The partition is new, yet it has name of the liveusb..
<own> use gparted
<livingBEEF> it has something to do with the way that hibrid iso label works
<livingBEEF> and standard "partition label" way does not fix it
<own> any one have solution to ello i have orange yellow light and cannot connect to isp using evdo connection by nmapplet but i connect using windows xp driver software where on run dialer  yellow turns to green and able to browse through isp
<livingBEEF> I had this issue like a year ago and gparted did not help if I recall correctly
<livingBEEF> It has new, clean partition table, new, clean fat32 partition, but the label is still there
<Lorne> Hey - I just upgraded from 14 to 16...and its booting to a black screen... :/
<Lorne> ...maybe its a dumb question...but do I need to do anything special to get my desktop back?
<erza> f
<livingBEEF> wipefs -a did it. Needed to erase devace signatures.
<Lorne> I upgraded from 14 to 16, and its booting to a black screen (with falshing cursor...but not accepting text)...do I need to any anything special to get my desktop back?
<texla> Upgraded 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 the upgrade went through the entire sequence of items ---when login I get a message that it is cleaning files and blocks on /dev/sda6
<Lorne> texla - I think same thing is happeneing to me.....
<Lorne> texla... but then the 'clean' line disappears...and its all black (cursor stops flashing)...
<texla> lorne-My message disappears and the o/s works as normal
<Lorne> texla - mine is black!
<erza> o
<ioria> Lorne, can you open a console alt+ctrl+f1 (or f2) ?
<Lorne> ...but my problem might be related to my NVIDIA card...usually after upgrades, I need to reinstall the NVIDIA driver...
<Lorne> yes...
<ioria> Lorne,  ctrl+alt+f1
<k1l> Lorne: did you install it from the ubuntu repo?
<Lorne> ioria...but it wasn't letting me sudo stop lightdm ...like I usualy do - when I tried to install NVIDIA driver (from nvidia) it says X isn't stopped
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo systemctl restart lightdm   ?
<ioria> Lorne,  and you did do-relese-upgrade ?
<Lorne> k1l i got the upgrade from the regular upgrade notices that show up...
<islandtroll> hi
<Lorne> ioria no... not sure what that is...
<gb_mks> has anyone tried to install ubuntu-sdk in Ubuntu 14.04?
<islandtroll> is there a way to see xubuntu installed right display driver for my laptop?? or even is there a driver installed :D:D
<ioria> Lorne,  no, it's ok  ... sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<gb_mks> I´m having an issue with it -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<Lorne> ioria OK that command takes me back to the /dev/sda1: clean....yadda yadda files screen...
<Lorne> ioria and it seems to be working on cleaning....(flashing cursor...?)
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo lshw -C Video | grep driver
<Lorne> ioria so you want me to alt-ctrl f1 and in the command screen send that command?
<ioria> Lorne,  that's the tail of the bootstrap, i think .... yes
<islandtroll>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<islandtroll> so i guess installed driver?
<islandtroll> do i have a display driver ? how to check games laggy...
<Lorne> ioria (FYI: I have a motherboard monitor port...and a NVIDIA card.... when plugged into the motherboard, the video says "system running in low graphics mode")
<ioria> Lorne,  driver issue i think,   sudo lshw -C Video | grep driver
<Lorne> ioria YES...   red DRIVER=nouveau latency=0
<ioria> Lorne,  optimus laptop or what ?
<Lorne> ioria I have the NVIDIA driver on my drive...but the regular command I used to stop lightdm doesn't work!
<Lorne> ioria I built it myself...
<ioria> Lorne,  desktop ?
<Lorne> ioria I use "sudo service lightdm stop" - before executing the NVIDIA driver update - but it responds X isn't stopped....
<Lorne> ioria yes - desktop tower
<Lorne> ioria - and the NVIDIA driver install quits
<Malogar> Is there a way to force a specific shell when using ssh and a key?
<ioria> Lorne,   how are you installing nvidia-driver , from the repo or with the nvidia-website-installer ?
<Malogar> repo
<Lorne> ioria I have the driver/install package all in a .run file on the sda1
<ioria> Lorne,   you have already run it  ?
<Lorne> ioria when I tried, it tells me X is still running!
<Lorne> ioria I used "sudo serice lightdm stop".... but its not stopping X
<ioria> Lorne,   ok, what's wrong with the nvidia driver  provided by the ubuntu repo ?
<joelio> 16.04 uses systemd - so some commands via service {service} {function} may not work
<Malogar> Is there a way to force a specific shell when using ssh and a key?
<joelio> systemctl restart lightdm.service
<Lorne> ioria I guess a year ago it wasn't working for me... can you give me a cmd line to get it?
<joelio> Malogar: you can set restricted shells
<Lorne> ioria maybe it will be fine now...esp. I'm on 16
<ioria> Lorne,   ubuntu-drivers list
<Malogar> How?
<joelio> Malogar: do you want different shell for tty vs. ssh? if not, just change the user's shell
<Malogar> I want to change the shell for the remote user account
<joelio> Malogar: ok, so the remote user is just a user, there's no difference
<ioria> Lorne,   are you using graphics ppa ?
<joelio> whether they come in via ssh or console
<joelio> Malogar: usermod -s {path to shell} {user}
<Lorne> ioria output is " nvidia-361 ... and intel-microcode"
<ioria> Lorne,   that's all ?
<Malogar> Thats for the remote machine?
<Lorne> ioria not sure what is graphcs ppa
<Lorne> ioria yes...only 2 lines there...
<joelio> Malogar: umm, no. You get a shell defined by the thing you're loggin in to
<ioria> Lorne,   never mind,  and you nvidia card is ?
<ioria> *your
<Malogar> Can i change that?
<durka42> Hi, I need some help reading /var/log/dpkg.log. I'm trying to downgrade libc to the version I had before the latest upgrade, and the log says "upgrade linux-libc-dev:amd64 3.13.0-91.138 3.13.0-92.139". But I tried `apt-get install linux-libc-dev=3.13.0-91.138` to downgrade and it says no such version. What gives?
<Lorne> ioria is there a way to figure it out?  I forgot what I bought and put in there...(sorry)
<joelio> Malogar: I just gave the command to run on the ssh server
<ioria> Lorne,   lspci | grep VGA
<Malogar> Ok ill try it
<joelio> the -s flag changes shell in usermod
<joelio> you could vipw too, but best to use that
<Lorne> ioria Intel corp Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th  (etc...)....and GeForce GTX 970 (rev a1)
 * eelstrebor doesn't understand why there is an nvidia utility for configuring graphics when a reboot wipes out the changes
<ioria> Lorne,   can you try from Grub -> Advanced Options -> Recovery   Mode  and then resume  ?
<Lorne> ioria sure I can try... gimme a sec...
<Malogar> I need the full syntax
<kai> #dpchat
<Malogar> I dont understand the syntax
<\9> what do you not understand of it?
<Lorne> ioria I'm gonna need instructions on how to get to grub... sorry
<\9> "I dont understand the syntax" is not a question
<Lorne> ioria sorry...I tried googling...
<ioria> Lorne,   press shift
<Malogar> I was talking to joelio before
<ioria> Lorne,   right after bios screen
<\9> yeah and nobody else can chime in
<Malogar> Well i need to know how to change shell when using ssh
<Malogar> He gave me this usermod -s {path to shell} {user}
<Lorne> ioria ok - now we're there... :)
<ioria> Lorne,  ok
<ioria> Lorne,  advanced options -> recovery
<k1l> Malogar: change the shell and the user in that command to your needs
<redtuxedocash> how to enable bluetooth on ubuntu?
<pavlos> Malogar, you could log on to the remote server as root and then vipw /etc/passwd where you can change the shell for that user
<m0ordzieK> Hi , i'm experiencing problems with Samba
<m0ordzieK> I did everything as i should do but i can't connect from my Wind00z machine
<Malogar> I dont have root access
<m0ordzieK> smbpasswd etc...
<k1l> Malogar: then you cant do that at all. ask the admin
<m0ordzieK> can someone help me out :)
<Lorne> ioria ok - weird...it looks MUCH better...got to my regular login screen...but I type password and it goes "System program problem detected" screen frashes...and then goes back to login screen
<akik> Malogar: you can use chsh to change the user shell also
<Malogar> Only root can change the sehll for the users?
<akik> Malogar: you need root access to change other users' shells
<Malogar> Yes i tried chsh but there not enough time before the connection closes
<k1l> Malogar: you need root access on that machine to do that. so ask the admin
<ioria> Lorne, ok, reboot , open a console and we try with nomodeset
<Lorne> ioria ok - rebooting
<Lorne> ioria got the "clean" line...to the black screen...I'm about to ctrl_Alt F1...to get cmd line..
<Malogar> I cant pipe it, i need to use the ssh command to do it
<Lorne> ioria ok ready for instructions
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<akik> Malogar: ask the sys admin for help if chsh timeouts
<Lorne> ioria ok - good.
<Malogar> Ok, thanks for helping
<ioria> Lorne,     add   nomodeset afte   quiet splash  in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<Lorne> ioria ok I'm editing GNU nano 2.5.3 ...right?
<ioria> Lorne,     yes
<m0ordzieK> Can someone help me out don't know why i can't connect to my sambashare
<Lorne> ioria - ok save and exit?
<ioria> Lorne,     yes
<m0ordzieK> User is set up , and share is also
<ioria> Lorne,     and sudo update-grub
<Lorne> ioria nomodeset: not found
<pavlos> m0ordzieK, can you do smbtree and see if your share is available?
<ioria> Lorne,    mmm, you wrote something wrong... paste the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<m0ordzieK> pavlos
<m0ordzieK> is that a server-side command?
<m0ordzieK> because i currently have no linux smb client
<m0ordzieK> i'm using windows to connect
<pavlos> m0ordzieK, also, testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf to see if the definitions are good
<ioria> Lorne,  you wrote nomodeset outside the quotes
<pavlos> m0ordzieK, disregard
<m0ordzieK> testparm gives no errors
<Lorne> ioria (its a different computer, so can't paste) but the line is : GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT="quiet splash" nomodeset
<k1l> m0ordzieK: so its a connection: windows to raspbian?
<ioria> Lorne,  nomodeset, inside the quotes not out
<Lorne> ioria so it goes inside the quotes next to quiet splash?  or instead of quiet splash?
<ioria> Lorne,  "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Lorne> ioria ok...2nd try...
<Lorne> ioria done.  (seems to be good )
<ioria> Lorne,  it was working that gtx on 14.04 ? and with what driver ?
<Lorne> ioria after each video driver update, I resinstalled the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.47.run (file)...after stopping Lightdm...reboot - and it always worked...
<Lorne> ioria (it was a pain in the a$$...but it worked)
<ioria> Lorne,  ok,  uname -r ?
<Lorne> ioria 4.4.0-34-generic
<ioria> Lorne,  have you run sudo update-grrub ?
<Lorne> ioria yes
<Lorne> ioria time for a reboot?
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo apt update && sudo full-upgrade
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Lorne> ioria ok - that sounds fun... lemme try
<Lorne> ioria ok - its churning...
<Lorne> ioria its back!
<ioria> Lorne,  ok, reboot
<Lorne> ioria ok, I was hopeful for a minute...it went to my nice bootscreen...but after typing password got the same "system problem detected" and it kicked me out back to bootscreen
<ioria> Lorne,   ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<anekdotin_> hey
<Lorne> ioria -rw------- 1 colin 58 aug 15 12:33 /home/colin/.Xauthority
<sarek> I have 137, 138, 139, and 445 port forwarded and ufw allow for all those ports but i cant seem to commect to my drive smb from outside my network. Any ideas?
<Lorne> ioria (colin in the computer's name and its there twice)
<ioria> Lorne,   try the Guest Account
<Lorne> ioria good idea...
<lirakis> i am running 16.04, and am unable to install mariadb-server - it ALWAYS fails to dpkg -configure
<lirakis> https://gist.github.com/etamme/7889edb36df83188e974a9fbf781cdce
<lirakis> i have done: purged both mariadb* and mysql* before installing
<lirakis> but i always get that error
<ioria> Lorne,   you can switch text <> guio with ctrl+alt+f1  -> f6 (or f7)
<Lorne> ioria guest account keep kicking me out (brief flash of what might be the 'clean' cmd line...but it kicks me bck to login
<ioria> Lorne,   ok, now we reverse /etc/default/grub deleting nomodeset
<ioria> Lorne,  and rerunning sudo update-grub
<anekdotin_> speaking of grub .. I have win10 and ubuntu 16.04 on seperate ssd's..Grub loads on both, but 1ssd only recognizes win10, and other only recognizes ubuntu..it says "no such device"
<Lorne> ioria ok - done...and generated config file
<Lorne> ioria reboot again? and try to log in?
<ioria> Lorne,  i'am afraid you cannot login without the proper nvidia drivers
<ioria> Lorne,  reboot for now
<Lorne> ioria but I believe I have a good .run file to install them... but X won't shut down!!
<Lorne> ioria (it alwas worked on 14...)
<ioria> Lorne, we try again to stop it, after reboot
<Lorne> ioria
<Lorne> ioria - ok I usually use Sudo service lightdm stop - is it still the right command to use?
<ioria> Lorne, it should,  try also  sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service
<ioria> Lorne,  and then check with ps -A | grep lightdm
<montyr> hello.. i could not find a recent tutorial.. i try to get a bluetooth stick to work.. its found with lsusb.. i don't know if i need the package bluetooth or bluez and the bluetooth service always says status inactive
<ioria> Lorne,  if you want you can install lubuntu-desktop , that should let you to login so you can prive logs
<ioria> *provide
<gamester> I'm copying some files from an NTFS partition to an EXT4 partition and I'm getting a file name too long error. The file name is 157 characters with the full path not much longer... - What's going on?
<Lorne> ioria the Nvidia installer still gets the error "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."
<anekdotin_> @gamester ..its to long for GUI ..use terminal
<Lorne> ioria... either the installer is lying...or we're not stopping X with those commands
<ioria> Lorne,   ps -A | grep lightdm
<Lorne> ioria ok- did that... now what?  re reun the installer?
<ioria> Lorne,   what's the output ?
<gamester> anekdotin_: What the... what does that even mean? If the GUI is written in C and uses a fixed size stack buffer, a programmer would normally make it 256 elements anyway.
<Lorne> ioria nothing...no output..just went to a new input line
<gamester> What an incredibly weird error.
<ioria> Lorne,   so lightdm is stopped
<anekdotin_> @gamestar I have to use a mac at work..and the filenames are extremly long..terminal is the only way to accomplish moving them.  I believe the cutoff is half that in size ..
<Lorne> ok - I can try to see if NVIDIA has any new drivers on their website...
<ioria> Lorne,  brb
<worbil> how can I figure out what process a keyboard shortcut trigger ?
<trism> gamester: are you copying to an encrypted filesystem? bug 344878 suggests the limit on ecryptfs is 143 when filename encryption is enabled
<ubottu> bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344878
<worbil> if I press super+space a emty input form pop up on the screen
<worbil> I been trying to figure out what this is for an hour now
<ioria> Lorne,  try to install lubuntu-desktop and log in
<worbil> running lubuntu
<ioria> worbil, usually swith keyboard layout
<tyler_d> worbil: trace it or tail the logs
<ioria> }switch
<tyler_d> worbil: or leave it and add a label "more magic"
<texla> Upgraded 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 the upgrade went through the entire sequence of items ---when login I get a message that it is cleaning files and blocks on /dev/sda6
<worbil> yes I want to "trace it or tail the logs" but how do I do that ?
<tyler_d> worbil: it's likely a run dialogue, try typing "term" and pressing enter in there
<Lorne> ioria I just found a newer driver on the NVIDIA website...so can i put that on a thumb drive and try doing that?
<tyler_d> Lorne: you have to drop to a terminal to do that... ie. kill x
<worbil>    tyler_d thanks, nothing happens doing that,
<ioria> Lorne,  i-m not familiar with that installer, have you tried with the --no-x-check   flag _
<tyler_d> worbil: I seen that. but still, the end goal right...
<tyler_d> worbil: further to that, I was of the impression that the nvidia drivers were not supported in here.
<Lorne> tyler_d thx...I can get to that...ok
<tyler_d> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<gamester> trism: It could be that my home folder is encrypted, yes. I'm afraid I've forgotten how to check, but copying to root works, thanks.
<Lorne> ioria but how do I ffind the newly inserted thumb drive?
<gamester> but I haven't tried copying with command line to home yet, I'll do that now
<worbil> tyler_d, I will come back later have to leav now
<montyr> why does my xenial modprobe say btusb not found?
<ioria> Lorne, don't think it automount in console , run   mount
<redtuxedocash> how to enable bluetooth on ubuntu?
<_adb> Lorne: run dmesg after plugging in the drive, it'll let you know what the device name is. your system may mount it automatically, but if not, the mount command will be useful. something like "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo parted -l also will tell you the sdX name
<Lorne> ioria ok ...this is where it all sounds greek to me... let me try some of that... gimme a tic...
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo parted -l
<ioria> Lorne,  do you see your pendrive ?
<ioria> Lorne,  if you have one hhd, (sda) the usb should be sdb
<Lorne> ioria YES... I see it sdc
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /mnt
<Odel_____> cc
<odel___> cc
<odel_______> cc
<Odel____> cc
<odel__> cc
<Odel______> cc
<Odel______> cc
<odel_______> cc
<Odel> cc
<odel___> cc
<Lorne> ioria ok done.  that command didnt' return anything...is that OK
<ioria> Lorne,  ls /mnt
<Lorne> ioria its there!  Should I run it from there?  Or copy it over to annother location?
<ioria> Lorne,  nope, cp to your home
<ioria> Lorne,  cp /mnt/inteller.run /home/-myname-
<Lorne> ioria ok - so that cmd is somehting like copy NVIDIA...yadd...  ???
<ioria> Lorne,  after copy , sudo umount /mnt
<ioria> Lorne,  but iirc the installer does not blacklist nouveau or other stuff...
<Elec_A> I have eth1 and I have no eth0. why is that? can I have eth0 instead of eth1 ?
<Elec_A> I mean when I run Ifconfig Iget eth1 and lo.
<megamind> yo
<sinedios> sup
<megamind> hw r u>?
<akik> Elec_A: check if you have /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and see what it contains
<megamind> what
<sinedios> guys? what is the best way to learn javascript?
<megamind> im first time here
<akik> megamind: it shows
<India> help! my default shown hidden folder is always on .. how to uncheck it as default.
<megamind> great
<megamind> how many use backbox here
<Lorne> ioria ok making progress...sorry took a sec to figure out the copying...
<megamind> :V
<megamind> bubye
<ioria> Lorne,  ok
<Elec_A> akik: yes I have it. Two entries. eth0 and eth1 and both of them have ATTR{address}, Drivers=="?*", Action=="add" and Subsystem options.
<akik> Elec_A: that file controls the naming of the interfaces
<Lorne> ioria ...ok I still get the error that it thinks X is still running...
<ioria> Lorne,  ps -A | grep Xorg
<Elec_A> akik: can I delete it?
<Lorne> ioria ok
<akik> Elec_A: probably but you can also edit it
<ioria> Lorne,  the output ?
<Lorne> ioria 3428 tty2 00:00:00 Xorg
<Elec_A> akik: I mean If I delete it, will it find interfaces automatically ?
<akik> Elec_A: yes i think so
<ioria> Lorne,  it is right Xorg is running
<akik> Elec_A: but you can tell your system that the interface should be eth0 and not eth1
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo killall Xorg ... wait ...
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo killall X
<Lorne> ioria X : no process found
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo killall Xorg
<Lorne> ioria cleaned the screen to the "clean" line again...flashing cursor...no entry...so I wait?
 * eelstrebor tried out adding acpi_osi=   to grub according to https://askubuntu.com/questions/471847/brightness-fn-key-shortcut-doesnt-work-on-asus-laptop/603980#603980 - it got the function keys doing something but the brightness doesn't change even though the brightness graph changes
<ioria> Lorne,  you have to stop X,  console and  sudo kill -9 3428
<akik> eelstrebor: you should put some value for acpi_osi from "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows"
<Lorne> ioria  ok - might have worked... I tried the ps command  and this time nothing returned... shall I try sudo sh NVIDIA...again?
<ioria> Lorne,  well usually when the repo's driver don't work, people use ppa, but if already have tested the installer and it worked, go on
<akik> eelstrebor: for example: /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<Lorne> ioria it seems to be working .....
<Lorne> ioria so the dude who said something about nouveau driver ...appears to be right...its asking me to disable nouveaux
<yamoonsun> How do I install an application that's packaged in a .zip file and the extension is .pro?
<ioria> Lorne,  yep
<ioria> Lorne,  disable
<yamoonsun> clear
 * zaggynl zaps
 * yamoonsun waits patiently
<Lorne> ioria so rebooting... which cmds do we need to disable X and nouveau?
<pavlos> yamoonsun, you can rename the pkg.pro pkg.zip and unzip it
<ioria> Lorne,  you don't disable X or you don't have a gui...
<zaggynl> yamoonsun: I'd guess, unzip and then chmod +x filename.pro and ./filename.pro ?
<yamoonsun> pavlos, I unzipped it to it's own directory, but the .pro opens with a text editor for whatever reason.
<ioria> Lorne,  and it looks, that the installer took care of nouveau
<yamoonsun> zaggynl, I'm a nub, sounds a bit difficult
<Lorne> ioria so I just try the installer again (it rebooted btw...)
<eelstrebor> akik, too bad these things aren't simple fixes
<pavlos> yamoonsun, look into that dir if there is a README file explaining what to do next
<yamoonsun> pavlos, There doesn't appear to be. When I open the zip in windows it's a .exe, so it's weird that it's .pro now. I just assume there's some way to make it a terminal application
<Lorne> ioria OK tried again after reboot and its still telling me I need to disable nouveaux...
<pavlos> yamoonsun, you cant use .exe in Linux, I have no idea about that pkg
<zaggynl> yamoonsun: what's the source of the zip file?
<zaggynl> what are you trying to run?
<ioria> Lorne,  when and where it tells you that ?
<islandtroll> who is good at volume control stuff?
<yamoonsun> zaggynl, It's fourchan-dl from sourceforge
<Lorne> ioria during the install script of NVIDIA...it says it created a file...but then it asks to reboot...and instructs you to look for Ubuntu instructions on how to stop nouveaux
<ioria> Lorne,  so  the installed aborted ?
<zaggynl> yamoonsun: the .zip file only has the source from the looks of it, will have to be compiled into binary if you want to run it
<zaggynl> you could try to run the .exe with wine
<eelstrebor> akik, turned out that removing 'acpi_osi=' and adding 'acpi_backlight=native' fixed my problem - progress!
<Lorne> ioria yes.
<akik> eelstrebor: now if we only had a wiki to enter these infos
<ioria> Lorne,  ok, reboot in recovery mode , as before , and choose root shell
<eelstrebor> akik, it's interesting that different people get different results - that makes it difficult to create a wiki
<akik> eelstrebor: acpi_backlight=vendor works in my acer
<Lorne> ioria (btw:  when I plug the monitor into the motherboard video outlet, there's a screen saying its low on video respurces...and I can't even seem to find a mouse there!!  Not sure if that screen is set up as an extension screen or what?!?!)
 * eelstrebor is thinking that he should'
<yamoonsun_> Got dc'd
 * eelstrebor is thinking that he should've paid the extra $800 for a dell
<Lorne> ioria how do I get to that menu again?  Im holding shit and its not working
<akik> eelstrebor: is there some other hw in your machine that is not working?
<ioria> Lorne,  try again
<Lorne> ioria - I'm in... Advanced options?
<Kurolox> Hello! I'm trying to format an external HDD and create an ext4 partition with gparted. It seems like I can't. It says that there was trouble writing out superblocks. I've tried to wipe it and install other file systems like ntfs, but it doesn't work.
<ioria> Lorne,  yes, recovery -> root shell
<eelstrebor> akik, well, it's experimental but the nvidia configuration utility says that i should be able to got 30 bit depth for 1 billion colors but the changes keep getting overwritten
<eelstrebor> on a reboot
<ioria> Lorne,  sorry, enable networking first
 * eelstrebor hasn't tried the hdmi port yet - didn't work on an xps15 but maybe it'll work on this asus rog
<Lorne> ioria...how do I do that?
<ioria> Lorne,  already in root shell or still on the menu ?
<Kurolox> Well, I'll ask it in another way. What is the best way to completely wipe an HDD and then format it to ext4?
 * eelstrebor doesn't like the keyboard red backlight on the asus lappy either
<Lorne> ioria still in menu option in Advancedd are 6 kinds of Ubntu (4.4 or 3.16  generic, upstart, recovery)
<ioria> Lorne,  recovery -> enable networking
<eelstrebor> Kurolox, try booting with knoppix or some other live cd and try re-partitioning and reformatting that way
<akik> eelstrebor: do you mean that the nvidia settings file in your home directory keeps changing with wrong values?
<Lorne> ioria so you want me to boot 4.4 generic to recovery mode (??)
<ioria> Lorne,  yes
<eelstrebor> akik, the nvidia utility is suppose to modify the xorg.conf file so the changes are system wide
<Lorne> ioria ok - working
<ioria> Lorne,  enable networking
<Lorne> ioria ok its back to the recovery menu
<ioria> Lorne,  enable networking
<akik> eelstrebor: check also ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<eelstrebor> Kurolox, there's a built-in utility for modern HDD that will secure wipe the drive if you need to do that
<Lorne> ioria I selected that...looked ok...but brought me back to the same menu... do I "resume"?
<ioria> Lorne,  it's ok... sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Kurolox> It's not a really new HDD. I believe it's from 2012 or so.
<pavlos> Kurolox, the disk needs to be umount, then use gparted to wipe it and make it ext4
<Lorne> ioria   or do you want me to root?
<Lorne> ioria  ...yeah...I think you want root here right?
<ioria> Lorne, you are root
<Kurolox> pavlos that's what I've done 5 times before asking here
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Kurolox> I've tried directly making it ex4, also wiping then going to ext4, then wiping, going to ntfs, then to ext4... Nothing works.
<pavlos> Kurolox, does gparted give you errors?
<Kurolox> The only one that I said. "Warning: Had trouble writing out superblocks"
<Lorne> ioria Im still in the recovery menu...I selected root - and it asked for root password for maintenance...and I used my admin pass - and it didnt' work...?
<Lorne> ioria  Ctrl D takes me back to recovery menu
<ioria> Lorne,  select root shell and type enter when it asks for passwd
<pavlos> Kurolox, there is also a Disk utility in System, does this work better with your disk?
<Lorne> ioria it doesn't like enter...keeps asking
<Lorne> ioria login incorrect
<ioria> Lorne,  ok, never mind, reboot we'll do it from console
<Alex132> hi
<Lorne> ioria ok I F1'ed out
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<pavlos> Kurolox, the Warning indicates a hardware issue, the disk may be failing. Can you try smart tools? (smartctl -t device)
<Lorne> ioria done
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo apt-get autoremove  what it says ?
<Lorne> ioria 10 to remove
<ioria> Lorne,  like what ?
<Lorne> ioria removing librtmp-dev:amd64 ...libgnutls28-dev etc...etc
<ioria> Lorne,  ok, sudo apt-get install dkms build-essential linux-headers-generic
<bluenemo> hi guys. I have a workstation with 14.04 with a thinkpad usb keyboard (usb cable). The keyboard works fine to operate the BIOS and grub, but after grub in the initramfs when I'm being asked to enter the cryptsetup password, it doesnt work anymore - keyboard also doesnt seem to have power (capslock LED isnt working). It does work in grub for choosing the kernel and so on, just not the cryptsetup password line in initramfs.
<Lorne> ioria ok done
<Lorne> ioria "setting up dkms"
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf  and put in it this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059208/
<Lorne> ioria how do I paste it into anywhere...from a cmd line prompt on the linux machine?
<jnandez> sharcnet
<Tucker> i got an error while upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<ioria> Lorne,  create  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf  and put in it the content of  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059208/
<Lorne> ioria ok good news is...its empty...
<Tucker> how could i dientify packages installed from ppas?
<Tucker> identify
<OerHeks> Tucker, upgrade disables ppa's
<ioria> Lorne,  you have to fill it
<Tucker> yes i got a message about disabling package sources
<Tucker> but still run into errors then
<Lorne> ioria - sorry - just got that :P   (I'm an idiot!)
<Tucker> i think i have to uninstall the ppa software
<ioria> Lorne,  :þ
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Tucker> ah thx will try that
<Lorne> ioria DONE
<Lorne> ioria saved and closed
<optima> hello
<optima> !list
<ubottu> optima: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lorne> ioria ...next?
<ioria> Lorne,  echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<Lorne> ioria no such file...  ddid I misname it?
<energizer> On the unity launcher, there are little marks showing how many of each application is open. Is there a way to make this count easier to see?
<ioria> Lorne,  re-type again
<Alex132> anyone know any decent looking dark xfce themes?
<Lorne> ioria tee: /etc/modeprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf : No such file or dir
<kg_ebooks> Alex132: check out http://reddit.com/r/unixporn
<Lorne> ioria options nouveau modeset=0
<ioria> Lorne,  modprobpe not modeprob
<Alex132> dont you mean modprobe iroria?
<ioria> Lorne,  modprobe.d not modeprobe.d
<ioria> Alex132, yes :þ
<Lorne> ioria ok - seems to work... :)
<Alex132> you made a typo before your last statement ioria
<merpnderp> Okay, would you trust cameras in your house on their own wifi network, managed by an ubuntu server with only a single ssh port open to the outside? My sister wants a camera security system, but is rightly anxious about security of cameras in her house.
<ioria> Lorne,  cat  /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<bluenemo> lol
<OerHeks> merpnderp, more scared of cameras then burglars ..?
<Lorne> ioria good... options nouveau modeset=0
<OerHeks> merpnderp, dont run ssh on the standard port ( tip)
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo update-initramfs -u
<merpnderp> OerHeks: no one wants their ip pasted on some weirdo camera site on the wbe.
<merpnderp> OerHeks: only pub/priv keys over ssh, so doesn't matter the port.
<jacquesdupontd> Hello. Since i installed the last ubuntu updates 16.04.1 the boot process if very very long (i have a ssd, it usually takes a few seconds). So i wanted to boot in verbose and see what's happening, but remove ing quiet splash or/and adding --verbose did nothing, both in /etc/default/grub or at boot selection. Any idea ?
<Lorne> ioria its working....
<Lorne> ioria ...done
<ioria> Lorne,  sudo service lightdm stop
<Lorne> ioria done
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, ' systemd-analyze blame  'can tell what takes time
<paperke67> quit
<ioria> Lorne,  ps -A | grep Xorg
<Lorne> ioria returns nothing
<jacquesdupontd> so ? what can i do ?
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, or ' systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg  ' gives a nice graphic
<ioria> Lorne,  ok, try to run the installer gain ...
<jacquesdupontd> oh ok
<ioria> Lorne,  no, wait reboot
<jacquesdupontd> OerHeks: gonna try this, thanks
<Malogar> How do i use ssh with no shell?
<Lorne> ioria "Would you like to register the kernal modules with DKMS?"
<merpnderp> Malogar: libssh?
<ioria> Lorne,  have you rebooted ?
<Lorne> ioria "Would you like to register the kernal modules with DKMS?"   Yes or No?
<jacquesdupontd> hmm, the biggest is 1.4
<Lorne> ioria (its part of the install script....)_
<ioria> Lorne,  you need to reboot, first
<ioria> Lorne,  exit from the installer
<jacquesdupontd> 1.4 seconds sorry and it's the gpu, this doesn't explain the few minutes it's taking at boot time, Can't i verbose ?
<Malogar> I dont think so
<Lorne> ioria... but it looks like the installer is working!!
<Malogar> I need to use ssh with shell
<Malogar> no shell*
<ioria> Lorne,  mmmmm
<jacquesdupontd> OerHeks: https://s4.postimg.io/fp6hk2o1p/Capture_du_2016_08_15_20_35_51.png
<Lorne> ioria!!  IT WORKS!!!
<Lorne> ioria - I now have my desktop back...
<merpnderp> Malogar: what are you trying to do?
<ioria> Lorne, goo job
<akik> Malogar: do you mean you don't get a shell from the ssh server but some application?
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, what gpu is this? lspci | grep VGA
<ioria> good*
<Malogar> Im trying to ssh in to a remote machine without shell. Using a key
<Lorne> ioria it still says there's an internal problem to report...but it seems minor because the desktop is back
<jacquesdupontd> it's my geforce gt750m 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ioria> Lorne,   ls /var/crash
<jacquesdupontd> oops
<Lorne> ioria nah... just "internal problem  to report click continue.. yadda yadda"
<akik> Malogar: ahh you mean without password?
<ioria> Lorne,   ls /var/crash
<jacquesdupontd> OerHeks: it's a bi card, one from the intel proc and the nvidia gpu
<Malogar> Yes but i get disconnected
<ezraholm50> guys how would i use a whiptail --passwordbox variable in bash script to ask for a sudo password and then use that input to run sudo -i ?
<ezraholm50> I have the VAR just the: password | sudo -i
<ioria> Lorne,   install pastebinit, it's simpler
<ezraholm50> or something similar is needed
<jacquesdupontd> OerHeks: but i don't think it's the faulty one here, you didn't answer, ain't it possible to get the verbose in my boot process ?
<ioria> Lorne,   and do   ls /var/crash | pastebinit
<iio7> I am trying to make a group for iptables that cannot access the Internet following this http://askubuntu.com/a/423105, however I STILL gets asked the stupid sudo password when trying to issue the "sudo -g no-internet" command, and I get "Sorry, user foo is not allowed to execute '/bin/ping google.com' as foo:no-internet on bar"
<Malogar> The user account has "showtext" as a shell idk why.
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, i don'tknow the verbose one, you can pipe it to a file  systemd-analyze blame > blame.txt
<OerHeks> else journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot
<iio7> I have this in my sudoers "%sudo     ALL=(:no-internet)      NOPASSWD: ALL"
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, or look into the driver menu, are there drivers available?
<jacquesdupontd> Guys, isnt it possible to boot with the text ? The Verbose mode ? Seriously ?
<akik> Malogar: and chsh gives you a timeout?
<Malogar> Well i have no option to enter a pass
<jacquesdupontd> let me see...
<akik> jacquesdupontd: yes it's possible to boot in text mode. remove quiet and splash from kernel boot parameters
<Malogar> Using ssh i get authenticated with the key but immediately get connection closed
<Lorne> ioria paste.ubuntu.com/23059246/
<Malogar> I dont think it lets me use a shell
<jacquesdupontd> i'm using the Nvidia (Libre/Open) xserver-xorg-video-nouveau for the nvida GT750M and i just activated the processor microcode firmware for intel cpus but i don't htink it will change something. akik I know, i removed quiet splash at start and also in /etc/default/grub and i have a violet background without any text, that's why i'm puzzled
<ioria> Lorne,   cd /var/crash   and remove those files
<jacquesdupontd> let me reboot and come back
<Lorne> ioria I could find pastebinit in my app store thingy
<ioria> Lorne,   yup
<akik> jacquesdupontd: you need to run also sudo update-grub
<jacquesdupontd> Right!
<jacquesdupontd> rebooting now
<Lorne> ioria what the delete command?
<Lorne> ioria ...I tried del *.*   haha
<ioria> Lorne,   cd /var/crash   and rm *
<ioria> Lorne,   you may need sudo
<Malogar> akik: You know a way?
<Lorne> ioria yes...good.  needed sudo :)
<ioria> Lorne,   otherwise it will pop up again
<akik> Malogar: not if you can't get a shell
<Malogar> akik: what does it mean when i check the passwd file and it says user has "showtext" as a shell?
<akik> Malogar: how can you see the showtext thing from the remote side?
<Malogar> akik: i have another account that i can use
<akik> Malogar: ahhh
<akik> Malogar: you can probably use "su -s /bin/bash - username"
<Malogar> akik: i dont have root permissions
<Lorne> ioria OK thanks.  system is up.  do I need to remove anything else - or should  I be good now?  (we went to a huge effort to kill nouveau...do I need to clean that up? or leave it?)
<akik> Malogar: if showtext is defined as a shell it should be listed in /etc/shells
<b6s3d> any help on teamspeak setup
<Malogar> akik: itis
<akik> Malogar: su uses the target user's password
<ioria> Lorne,   keep your system updated and run autoremove to gain space
<b6s3d> ?
<akik> Malogar: you can probably use "su -s /bin/bash - username"
<Lorne> ioria ok thanks.
<ioria> Lorne,   no problem , good job
<akik> Malogar: that command doesn't ask for root user's password
<Malogar> akik: yes but i cant use that account since it throws me right out och the ssh connection after auhtneticating
<ma__rc> guys, anyone using intel hd 3000 with 16.04? is the performance smooth enough with unity?
<Malogar> akik: of the*
<akik> Malogar: you tried the su command?
<texla> Lorne, did thaat remove your clean files message
<Malogar> akik: i cant cuz i cant access the account
<Lorne> Malogar YES it did...seemed to have solved all my probs
<ducasse> Malogar: the account needs a proper shell for ssh to work
<akik> Malogar: run the su command in the shell that you *have* access to
<Lorne> Malogar it booted right into th GUI login screen...no black "clean" message thingy
<Malogar> So how do i get it to use a proper shell then?
<akik> Malogar: you tried the su command?
<ducasse> Malogar: you can change a user's shell with chsh
<ma__rc> nobody?
<opollen> howdy.  what package include the section 2 syscall manpages?  in general, is there an apt-cache command that will tell me where to find a manpage by name?
<minimec> ma__rc: I don't see a problem...
<ducasse> opollen: you can use apt-file
<minimec> ma__rc:  my mother has even an erlier i5 and has no problems.
<farhad> hi, i installed ubuntu on ext4. i want use snapper. i have installed snapper. when i enter:  < snapper -c root create-config >   for configure snapper. i see this error:  < creating config failed (/sbin/chsnap not installed.) > . its very crucial to solve.thanks for any help
<ma__rc> been using it a few weeks ago and it seemed a little sluggish. my specs: i3 something-core-something with 2.x ghz, 4 gb ddr3 ram and hd 3000... not sure what the problem was
<Lorne> ok thanks a ton ioria et. al.   I'm off to enjoy my newly working 16.04 ha!  cya
<Malogar> Im trying to ssh into a machine using an account that cant be accessed locally. As soon as i use ssh with the key it closes the connection so theres no possible way to run any commands.
<akik> Malogar: you tried the su command?
<opollen> Malogar: sounds like that user has nologin or something as its shell.  You'll need to change that first.
<akik> this is like talking to wind
<ducasse> Malogar: login as a user with sudo access and change the shell for the user you want to ssh in as
<Malogar> oppollen: How?
<opollen> as ducasse says.
<OerHeks> Malogar, simple, walk to that server, login, etc
<opollen> if you're thinking that there's some ssh invocation that will let you select a shell, there isn't.
<Malogar> I dont have physical access to the server and no root permissions
<ducasse> Malogar: then you can't do it
<mustmodify> I have an issue in production and could use someone to help me double-check my thinking because I'm having a hard time isolating it.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akik> Malogar: why are you ignoring me? i'm trying to help you
<mustmodify> We use cron to run several rake tasks (rake is sort of Ruby's version of make.)
<farhad> hi, i installed ubuntu on ext4. i want use snapper. i have installed snapper. when i enter:  < snapper -c root create-config >   for configure snapper. i see this error:  < creating config failed (/sbin/chsnap not installed.) > . its very crucial to solve.thanks for any help
<ducasse> !patience | farhad
<ubottu> farhad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<opollen> farhad - well, there error tells you that it needs that file.  try providing that file.
<Malogar> akik why dont you understand? i cant use su command because i have no rights to do so
<mustmodify> Several cron jobs have failed to run today. When I ran them manually, they worked. So it isn't likely to be a bug in the Ruby code... that would show up in our error tracking software.
<akik> Malogar: your sys admin has changed permissions on /bin/su ?
<opollen> mustmodify: they failed today, and not previously, the same cronjobs?
<ma__rc> maybe i'll just give it another shot
<mustmodify> opollen: yes.
<mustmodify> they have worked for ... I don't know... years. Two run weekly, one runs every hour.
<ma__rc> maybe the ".1" will make the difference
<akik> Malogar: su is not limited only to change into root account. you can use it to change from user1 to user2
<mustmodify> So my thinking is if it isn't cron (because ... I mean ... it's cron. If there were a bug it would have been found by now)
<Malogar> yes i understand but i cant even do that
<opollen> mustmodify: then it probably isn't the cron environment that matters.  i.e., there's nothing you need to fix in the cronjobs themselves.  It's probably that the environment of this server was different when those cronjobs ran.  i.e., although the manual commands work *now*, they would not have worked *then*
<mustmodify> and it isn't likely Ruby because I would have been notified about that.
<Steve___> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Backbox on an old Dell Latitude e4300, but I can't find an ethernet cord to get it online. Is there a simple way I can download/install the WiFi driver (Intel N 5300) off a USB during a live boot before installation?
<akik> Malogar: what's the error message?
<mustmodify> then it it's likely an environment issue...
<CuriousErnestBro> hello
<CuriousErnestBro> I have a question
<timyp> yes?
<mustmodify> ie bash ... what is it... interactive vs not=interactive?
<opollen> mustmodify: if you haven't silenced the output of those cronjobs, you should't gotten an email with the error output.  you could check that.  if you are suppressing output, I recommend making sure that non-error runs have no output, and then removing that suppression so that you get output
<ducasse> Malogar: there is probably a good reason for that, so talk to the server's admin - you can't do it otherwise
<Malogar> -bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<poopBot> anyone know whenr is JDK installed by defoult?
<opollen> mustmodify: since the same cronjobs worked fine before, that's not likely to be the issue
<mustmodify> How do I fully simulate the environment from which cron runs these jobs?
<akik> Malogar: ok it looks like you need to contact your sys admin to fix that shell
<CuriousErnestBro> I need to run one (or more) line of command line code as soon as my laptop wakes up from shutdown/hibernation/lock screen
<CuriousErnestBro> how would I do this
<akik> Malogar: what output do you get from showtext if you run it from the other user account?
<mustmodify> or alternately dump stdout to a logfile.
<jacquesdupontd> re, i came back, my long boot problem is fixed. It was because of a "a start job is running for xxx", i don't know since when but my /etc/fstab was faulty and waiting for my swap, so i removed the line linked to my swap in fstab, reformated the swap, reactivated it and rebooted. Works perfect now and boots in 5 seconds. Thanks
<timyp> You would place the commands in a bash file .sh
<mustmodify> opollen: Also I can see that at least one cron job is working.
<CuriousErnestBro> I found this but I'm very new to ubuntu and don't quite get it http://askubuntu.com/questions/183516/how-do-i-detect-when-my-system-wakes-up-from-suspend-via-dbus-or-similar-in-a-py
<OerHeks> jacquesdupontd, awesome find
<Malogar> akik i can only access one account
<mustmodify> opollen: Oh... hey... where are cron jobs logged? Must be in /var/logs somewhere, right?
<jacquesdupontd> OerHeks: thanks
<timyp> set the bash file to executable chmod +x scriptname.sh
<opollen> mustmodify: yes, but you'll only see the invocations logged in that file.  and changes of crontabs, etc.
<akik> Malogar: yes, i understand. but if showtext is defined as a shell for your user, it should be something that you can run
<Malogar> akik: http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/bandit26.html
<Malogar> akik: there lol
<timyp> and than add this to crontab -e @reboot /path/to/script.sh
<opollen> mustmodify: by default, crond sends an email including any output, stdout or stderr, from cronjobs.  That's how people usually debug failed cronjobs (or more often fill an inbox with ignored emails )
<timyp> make sense CouriousErnestBro ?
<akik> Malogar: what?
<mustmodify> timyp: is that for me?
<Malogar> akik: did the link work?
<mustmodify> about the bash file?
<akik> Malogar: you get that url from showtext?
<opollen> uh, how is apt-file used?  this has no ooutput:  sudo apt-file search '*opendir*'  # to find the opendir manpage
<timyp> nope that was for CouriousErnestBro who asked I need to run one (or more) line of command line code as soon as my laptop wakes up from shutdown/hibernation/lock screen
<opollen> I've already installed apt-file, and performed apt-file update.
<Malogar> akik: no its a regular url and its a challenge
<akik> Malogar: please stop wasting peoples' time
<timyp> and for wake script http://askubuntu.com/questions/226278/run-script-on-wakeup
<CuriousErnestBro> timyp, not really.. how would it detect if my laptop woke up from standby/hibernation/shut-down
<mustmodify> ok sorry
<timyp> which should also work for hibernation but not lock screen, the lock screen commands I'm not really sure. What is it that you are trying to do ?
<mustmodify> opollen: any thoughts about how I can fully simulate the environment from which cron runs these jobs?
<ducasse> opollen: try 'apt-file search opendir.3.gz'
<timyp> CouriousErnestBro  ^^^^
<opollen> mustmodify: no, but you already know that's not the problem
<opollen> ducasse: ah, ty
<CuriousErnestBro> timyp, 1. using xrandr to scale my 2nd screen (it messes  up whenever I wake the laptop up, but doesn't mess up when screen is off) and I need to run a sudo python script to fix white noise every time
<ducasse> opollen: you can also provide the full path if you know it to get fewer hits
<CuriousErnestBro> so basically, now I have a .sh file with only the 2 lines I  wanna run
<timyp> Why not just prevent the computer from sleeping and set The Turn screen off when inactive for option?
<opollen> ah, all this work to discover that I'd gotten the name of the syscall wrong and that I already had the manpages
<timyp> than on reboot the scrips will run from cron ?
<timyp> and stop it from hibernation
<CuriousErnestBro> timyp, it also happens at the lock screen. and I kind of need the lock screen
<timyp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/429716/how-to-run-a-command-or-script-at-screen-lock-unlock
<timyp> in the above example the script can just call the python script
<timyp> so what you want to do can't be done in one swoop you will need to get the scripts to fire per event
<timyp> so contab for boot and reboot, and http://askubuntu.com/questions/226278/run-script-on-wakeup http://askubuntu.com/questions/429716/how-to-run-a-command-or-script-at-screen-lock-unlock
<timyp> for the lock screen read the last comment in the link if you are using 14.04
<timyp> that I believe would work for ubuntu 16.04 as well
<ioria> i think systemd need a .service in /etc/systemd/system
<CuriousErnestBro> systemd is a term Ive come across on multiple forums
<CuriousErnestBro> also I'm dualbooting
<timyp> dualbooting shoot have no effect on what you are trying to pull off
<irregular> hi guys when I do apt-get update on Ubuntu 14.04, I get Failed to connect to 38.122.132.174 port 8080: Connection refused for some repos
<irregular>  
<irregular> i.e. Err https://apt.dockerproject.org ubuntu-trusty/main i386 Packages
<irregular>   Failed to connect to 38.122.132.174 port 8080: Connection refused
<Bashing-om> irregular: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' See if we identify the offending source .
<timyp> shoot = should
<ykz> is it possible to install an older version of a package, i.e. not the latest, most up-to-date one =
<ykz> ?
<ykz> when I do sudo apt-get install XYZ, I get the latest version of XYZ, but can I comehow force it to instead install the previous version?
<irregular> Bashing-om:http://pastebin.com/EJXvE9EF
<irregular> Bashing-om:I'm following the steps to download docker `apt-cache policy docker-engine` doesn't find docker-engine though
<Bashing-om> irregular: Well . I tried to access the dockerproject server , requires one to have authorization to do so . I look at your last paste . be back soonest .
<irregular> Bashing-om:i also did step 4 involving which was `sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://p80.pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 --recv-keys 58118E89F3A912897C070ADBF76221572C52609D`
<dmatt_uuid> Anyone seen Ubuntu 16.04.1 hang a Sandforce SSD?
<dmatt_uuid> Seems to be particularly when you install smartmontools, and, presumably, its startup scan.
<ducasse> ykz: yes, see the apt-get man page
<ykz> ducasse: ok, thank you
<ykz> do you happen to know the option offhand?
<ykz> I know I should RTFM, but it is sooooo long
<dmatt_uuid> ykz: suffix the package name with the version number.
<ykz> dmatt_uuid: thanks a bunch!!!!
<ykz> :)
<ducasse> ykz: package=2.0.whatever
<dmatt_uuid> ykz: apt-get install <package_id:revision>
<dmatt_uuid> well, maybe it's =
<dmatt_uuid> been a while
<ducasse> ykz: it's the second section under "install"
<Bashing-om> irregular: Well .. the system sure does not accept the dockerproject source . What release are you on .. and what is the link you are following to install the application ?
<irregular> Bashing-om:https://docs.docker.com/v1.11/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/
<minimec> dmatt_uuid: MAy not be related, but I started to have system freezes with my ssd with arch linux one day. Turned out that I had to disable a kernel module introduced in the 4.X kernel series...
<minimec> dmatt_uuid: Basically I had to add 'libata.force=noncq' to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. See here. MAy be worth a try... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196783
<dmatt_uuid> minimec: Yeah I have no doubt it's a kernel 4.x feature being exposed. I'm seeing the drive hang solid and drop off the bus until it receives a total power cycle.
<dmatt_uuid> aha
<dmatt_uuid> minimec: I don't believe it's the same problem as the bug you mention talks about temporary freezes
<dmatt_uuid> in my case the drive never re-initialises.
<dmatt_uuid> (and it's not a samsung)
<Guest93616> #unix You need a registered nick to join that channel
<nico_> hello, can i ask in german or english only?
<minimec> dmatt_uuid: In my case It's a Transcend SSD and there would also be an ArchWiki link I was only able to find that one... ;)
<ducasse> nico_: try #ubuntu-de for german
<nico_> ok, thanks
<minimec> dmatt_uuid: Ok... Got it. --> Resolving NCQ errors https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Resolving_NCQ_errors
<Bashing-om> irregular: step 4: I do " gpg --search-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 58118E89F3A912897C070ADBF76221572C52609D " and get no joy . Maybe best at this point to talk to the maintainer and see what the problem is ?
<dmatt_uuid> minimec: I wonder if I have the drive configured in AHCI mode or not.. will take a look. I suspect it's something else, more specific to the OCZ drive tbh though. I can hang it at will without doing much I/O - just let the smartd init script run ...
<dmatt_uuid> minimec: I will capture the errors when it hangs, properly. Will need to send them off-node to get them logged. :)
<ykz> cool, thank you, ducasse and dmatt_uuid. It worked. Took me a while to figure out the exact verion
<ykz> version
<ykz> Thank you very much
<dmatt_uuid> minimec: ok here we go. Just hung it by installing smartmontools and as soon as it issued the scan to grab the SMART status of the drive it hung solid.
<dmatt_uuid> ata1.00: failed command: SMART
<dmatt_uuid> ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<dmatt_uuid> ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<dmatt_uuid> Now it's locked in a loop as the kernel attempts to reset the bus.
<dmatt_uuid> ata1: hard resetting link
<dmatt_uuid> ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<dmatt_uuid> ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<dmatt_uuid> in about one minute the filesystem gives up on the last I/O it sent and goes into error recovery.
<dmatt_uuid> At this point my machine is hosed.
<dmatt_uuid> I need to a) go pull the power; b) boot from CD; c) remove or disable smartd before rebooting.
<arooni> having trouble getting rsync working like id like it to.  i want to sync all .txt files from a given directory rsync -va --progress -include '*.txt' --exclude '*' src destination
<ctjctj> I'm trying to force an "fsck" on reboot.  This filesystem was bad last time I tried. I created /forcefsck.  How do I tell if it actually did anything?
<Shpee1> So I just came back from vacation and now my computer boots into emergency mode after displaying "error: failure reading sector 0x7173800 from 'hd1'." I only have one drive connected and if I connect a flash drive the message changes to say 'hd2'. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<johnc4510> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<johnc4510> ctjctj: ^
<johnc4510> maybe that will help
<ctjctj> johnc4510, that is what I did.  touch /forcefsck and the file is gone at the next reboot so /etc/init/mountall.conf did run and did remove the file.  I was looking for some sort of message that says it found something or did nto find anything.
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: johnc4510 The check disk procedure differs in 16.04 (systemd) .
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, 14.04LTS
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: :) good .
<johnc4510> Bashing-om: hmmm k
<Bashing-om> ShekharReddy: Hard drive failing ? See: https://www.smartmontools.org/ ; https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/TocDoc ; https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki...e_Test_Results ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 <-How to read output of smartctl .
<Bashing-om> Shpee1: ^^ apologies ShekharReddy for the bad highlight .
<_adb> \
<_adb> ]
<_adb> oops, sorry
<ross`> can someone tell me what I have to do so that these 2 things actually do something I am trying to get an init script to work on boot:
<ross`> http://scpb.in/ready.conf http://scpb.in/ready
<ross`> How can I get a .conf file in /etc/init to work on boot?
<ross`> Note, I can only do it via file system level operations and not the shell
<Goldschlager> Hello
<Goldschlager> Anyone been able to connect 2 ISP's to use as a single connection? (bonded)
<Jhonnys> What does software-properties-common contain?
<n0had0> can i repair grub while in ubuntu, not from the live cd
<minimec> Jhonnys: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/software-properties-common/filelist
<ross`> n0had0: yes
<ross`> n0had0: you may need to make sure you have a UEFI kernel if you are trying to install UEFI grub
<n0had0> afaik just the regular grub
<n0had0> but thanks
<ross`> UEFI grub is probably regular grub for you
<Bashing-om> Jhonnys: See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/software-properties-common . Dies this suffice ?
<ross`> Does anyone here know the upstart system?
<n0had0> i had a windows 7 partition that i deleted
<n0had0> if that makes a difference
<Goldschlager> Anyone been able to connect 2 ISP's to use as a single connection? (bonded)
<dax> (all Ubuntu kernels support both UEFI and legacy booting. the only thing you need to make sure of is that whatever you're booted into when repairing is either UEFI or not UEFI in the same way as the actual system)
<ross`> n0had0: That shouldn't matter
<Bashing-om> n0had0: ' sudo update-grub ' will rebuild the config files for grub .
<ni291187> I'm trying to help a friend "share" Ubuntu that is installed on his laptop with his TV. (TV is full HD, laptop not)
<algern-n> i just installed ubuntu server
<algern-n> and somehow I cannot get wlan0 up and running
<algern-n> any ideas?
<algern-n> lspci -nn | grep 0280 does show my network controller []0280] qualcomm atheros ...
<Goldschlager> algern-n: That would be my first suggestion was to make sure it's enabled in BIOS
<algern-n> i'll try and return
<OerHeks> algern-n, try iwconfig -a , as the interface naming thing changes a lot https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> my guess it is not wlan0 but WLens0 or something funny
<OerHeks> iwconfig will tell
<n0had0> worked like a charm, many thanks
<Jhonnys> which ppa do you recommend for latest php 7?
<OerHeks> Jhonnys, no need for a ppa , 7 is standard in 16.04
<ule> Hey guys.. Does anybody knows what happened with systemctl?
<ule> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<k1l_> ule: what ubuntu are you using?
<ule> lemme check.. sec
<k1l_> ule: "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<ule> 14.04.5 LTS
<ule> I'm following a tutorial here and got stuck on this error :/
<k1l_> ule: that is not using systemd. its still using upstart
<ule> k1l_: so why I have some files on /etc/systemd/system
<ule> sudo: upstart: command not found
<k1l_> ule: what are you doing at all?
<ule> k1l_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-serve-flask-applications-with-uwsgi-and-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04
<k1l_> ule: system was already present back then since some other projects were stopped and were included into system.
<ule> maybe I should upgrade this distro
<ethanhs> So, I changed my greeter for lightdm, but when I press super+L, it sends me to the unity greeter, anyone know why?
<k1l_> well, that is a howto for 16.04. and there are some changes between them both
<ule> k1l_: it's a new machine
<ule> I'll try to upgrade to 16 thanks!!
<k1l_> ule: that whole howto is based on systemd and will not work on 14.04
<ule> yeah.. gotcha
<ule> thanks !
<islandtroll> i removed additional drivers set to not use them after that when i open software center no application data found error...
<wolf7676> is it posible to miracast with ubuntu gnome?
<Goldschlager> What's miracast?
<OerHeks> maybe with crome + plugin?
<OerHeks> c/google-chrome
<wolf7676> sharing dipslay throu wifi
<R13ose> I get this error "The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed...ttf-mscorefonts-installer..." In Update Information -- KDE Daemon. What do I do to fix this?
<OerHeks> there is an aethercast project running, yakety only (16.04 alfa) https://launchpad.net/aethercast https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aethercast
<wolf7676> yep, thats hwat i'm looking for, thanks 0erHeks
<angular_mike> starting with which version does ubuntu include systemctl?
<k1l_> angular_mike: since 15.04 (which is dead now) ubuntu started to use systemd as init
<k1l_> angular_mike: so we have now supported: 14.04 with upstart and 16.04 with systemd.
<angular_mike> k1l_: is ther a major difference between upstart and systemd in terms of creating a simple service?
<k1l_> angular_mike: yes, they are different in creating their scripts/services. but since upstart is not to be maintained after 14.04 reaches EOL, everyone needs to change to system anyway.
<k1l_> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<angular_mike> ok, I guess it's time to spin down
<wifiboy> hi. how do i get wifi on my desktop pc? there is no option in the networks. but on my laptop it connects to wifi perfectly fine?z
<Jhonnys> What is the difference between xenial vs trusty ?
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: about 2 years
<Jhonnys> so trusty is latest
<k1l_> no
<tgm4883> john-mcaleely: no, x comes after t
<k1l_> !releases | Jhonnys
<ubottu> Jhonnys: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cluelessperson> hi all.  I'm wondering, is there a way to make the disk encryption NUKE the disk if a certain passphrase is entered?
<DArqueBishop> cluelessperson: why would you want to do that?
<tgm4883> DArqueBishop: if you're required to enter the password under duress
<cluelessperson> DArqueBishop,   On principle, if someone forces me to give up a decryption passphrase, I want it to fucking nuke the hard drive.
<tgm4883> We're all on a list now somewhere
<cluelessperson> DArqueBishop,   I can easily script it at ubuntu login, but I want it done via the disk encryption, before the disk is encrypted.
<Guy1524> hey guys I have a question.  On my rasberry pi I have a file at /boot named config where I am able to modify overscan values.  How do I do this in ubuntu
<DArqueBishop> cluelessperson: if I was ruthless enough where I would use force to make you give up an encryption password and you tricked me into destroying the data, your usefulness would be at an end and I'd just terminate you right there.
<cluelessperson> DArqueBishop, my concern is government and rights, not idiots that get angry.
<DArqueBishop> Ah, cluelessperson.
<DArqueBishop> Then you'd just end up in prison for destroying evidence. :-)
<cluelessperson> DArqueBishop,  I didn't destroy evidence, I complied and gave up a decryption passphrase that unlocked the computer
<tgm4883> this is all very off topic for this chat
<DArqueBishop> tgm4883: point taken.
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: a brief search suggests that patches exist for luks to do this, but it doesn't appear to be in ubuntu
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, It's not, Ubuntu has disk encryption labeled "Ubuntu" at desktop install, and I want to enable the nuke option.
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, exactly .:P
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: the legality of whether or not it's destroying evidence is not up for discussion in this chat
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: I suppose you'd need to compile luks with the patch in order to do that
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: maybe try this http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/14/apply-the-nuke-patch-to-luks-cryptsetup-in-linux-mint-16-and-ubuntu-13-10/
<tgm4883> that's the most recent I see
<algern-n> so if I get a systemctl
<algern-n> there's networking.services that shows up as failed failed
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, tgm4883 https://www.kali.org/tutorials/emergency-self-destruction-luks-kali/
<algern-n> at least ethernet is working if not wlan 6_6
<algern-n> i wonder if there's something else to be installed as I signed in to wi fi during installation and it seemlingly workey
<tgm4883> OerHeks: 95% of respondants said they should add that feature 2 years ago, yet they still havent
<algern-n> yet not now ---_---
<Jhonnys> Is there any good UFW alternative?
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: what's wrong with UFW
<Jhonnys> Nothing wrong
<Jhonnys> I am just asking
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: well, dont?
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: if it's not broke, don't fix it
<YankDownUnder> UFW is great. Simple, no fuss, just great.
<Jhonnys> Yup
<k1l_> you could still use iptables directly. but that is not easier
<Jhonnys> Does unattended-upgrades also upgrade php if available?
<tgm4883> which makes me wonder, can you configure netfilter directly?
<k1l_> Jhonnys: ubuntu will only ship minor updates and security fixes.
<Jhonnys> I am reffering apt-get install  unattended-upgrades
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: yes if you configure it to do so, it will update all of your packages from the relevant release specific repository
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: That just made me wonder...worth a bit of a dig...
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: tough search, google doesn't even search for netfilter in that context, it search for iptables in it's place
<R13ose> I get this error "The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed...ttf-mscorefonts-installer..." In Update Information -- KDE Daemon. What do I do to fix this?
<Jhonnys> tgm4883 is that including any PPA I have added?
<Jhonnys> I see.
<tgm4883> Jhonnys: yes
<Jhonnys> Gotcha
<Jhonnys> Does --force-yes equal to --allow-downgrades, --allow-remove-essential and --allow-change-held-package all in one?
<k1l_> Jhonnys: no
<Jhonnys> Because I got a warning: W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead.
<Jhonnys> so which --allow-* equal to --force-yes ?
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<kg_ebooks> So, ive got a fresh install of ubuntu server. No issues arose during installation. But now when I go to log in all my characters are escaped like "^H" instead of H
<devan> my ati radeon keeps locking the system after a few minutes of game play or any graphic intense program. dmesg showed some radeon 'ring 0' errors but I dont understand what all that means...
<Tin_man> R13ose, was this a scheduled update? or what?
<R13ose> Tin_man: this comes up each time I reboot the laptop
<Tin_man> hmmm, don't know then, have you updated recently, and up to date
<R13ose> Tin_man: I have updated on and off and this message still comes up.
<Tin_man> don't know never seen it myself, might be specific to your hardware, or software..
<YankDownUnder> devan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457391/radeon-ring-0-test-failed-on-boot-ubuntu-14-04
<Tin_man> R13ose, did find this link: ttf-mscorefonts-installer..." In Update Information -- KDE Daemon
<R13ose> Tin_man: not sure what you mean
<devan> YankDownUnder: thanks for the the link, i will try the method suggested there.
<Tin_man> goto the above link in your browser
<Tin_man> and this one
<Tin_man> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211669
<YankDownUnder> devan: As well - you'll notice some "footnote" links - check them out as well - before you make a decision, mate.
<Tin_man> bad link on the first one
<Tin_man> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1005934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1005934 Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]
<devan> im out of options at this point
<R13ose> Tin_man: I only see one link above you sent.
<Tin_man> just sent the other one
<Tin_man> R13ose,  the bug link
<R13ose> looking
<R13ose> Tin_man: there is no solution in that bug link
<Tin_man> i know that..
<Tin_man> just that it's been reported
<Tin_man> are you running KDE?
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm having an issue with mounting a USB drive.  (Not a key, an external enclosure for a hard drive.)  I'm trying to mount it executable.  However, despite running "mount /mnt/path -o noauto,exec,rw,user,suid,dev ", it's still getting mounted noexec.
<Crell> How do I convince it to let me mount it executable?
<R13ose> Tin_man: yes
<Tin_man> R13ose, i just typed in this to google:: ttf-mscorefonts-installer..." In Update Information -- KDE Daemon
<Bashing-om> Crell: What is the file system on this external drive ?
<Crell> ext4
<Tin_man> and had several hits with that text typed in..
<R13ose> Tin_man: I did too and gone nothing that helped me.
<Neccy> Hey. A new PC i bought arived todayi. I installed ubuntu (gnome env.). The problem is that i cannot connect to the internet and instal
<Tin_man> is this recent, or a older problem thats been going on?
<Neccy> .. any additional drivers. THe ethernet nic is not connecting and wireless aint either..
<R13ose> Tin_man: I switched to KDE recently so a recent problem
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Using a wired connection ? Sometimes for WIFI one has to install the drivers .
<Tin_man> I just run regular Ubuntu, but I run KDE mint, so can't really help in that regard..
<R13ose> Tin_man: no other links that might be helpful?
<bekks> Tin_man: Either you run Ubuntu, or Mint :)
<Neccy> Bashing-om: There is a problem with connecting to wired also.
<Tin_man> i run both
<Tin_man> dual boot
<bekks> Tin_man: ah :)
<devan> Im getting  'Permission denied' on cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch even with sudo
<Neccy> Bashing-om: its constantly connecting. I think its drivers.
<Mitchell92> Hello. Since my install about a month or two ago I've noticed that an additional 5GB of disk space is being utilized, of which I am not sure where it has gone... being that its a 128GB SSD I'm curious. Is there any graphical tool that can show me an analysis of where the disk space is being utilized at?
<Tin_man> R13ose, i don't know of any other links that might help, but I'm sure someone on this channel should be able to help..
<antonio_> I'm having a problem with Synaptic...Got error broken count >0 and then I get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1"
<R13ose> Can anyone else help me with my problem?
<Bashing-om> Neccy: At square 1 ...show us in a pastebin : ' sudo lshw -C network ' . See what the hardware is and what driver is installed .
<Crell> Bashing-om: I also have an entry in fstab, by UUID rather than device name, that specifies exec.  That line is apparently getting ignored, too.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/NYbMhnhe
<Bashing-om> Crell: K .. might be we need to look and verify the formatting of the fstab entry ?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: If i could connect i would imagen i could install the other drivers though 'Additional drivers'. but..
<Crell> Bashing-om :Here's the fstab line:  UUID=9a64fd20-0c93-4642-b5bc-6cf152c681d9 /mnt/path       ext4    noauto,exec,rw,user,suid,dev
<antonio_> How can I fix broken stuff?
<Crell> Bashing-om: Yet it is mounting on boot if the drive is plugged in, and is mounting noexec.
<devan> oh what do ya know, there is no vgaswitcheroo located in ls /sys/kernel/debug/ in 16.04
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Agreed .. not having a wired connection is a proble, . This is Intel .. and Intel "just works " .. and driver=igb is loaded . OK, next what returns : ' ip link ls ' ?
<R13ose> antonio_: depends on what is broken
<k1l_> antonio_: open terminal "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<antonio_> something to do with a package
<k1l_> antonio_: if that still brings an error like that before try a "sudo apt install -f"
<OerHeks> R13ose, read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/766491/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-with-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-on-ubuntu  that leads to this bugreport, about the UELA thing not showing up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 /root/.synaptic/ not created due to locking status" [Low,Confirmed]
<antonio_> k1l_ trying apt update right now
<OerHeks> do you really need those ms fints?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: this will take a min. Using usb drive (and half of the usbs dont work :s). Sec.
<OerHeks> or fonts
<Bashing-om> Crell: A thouhgt .. run a file system check on the file system ( ext4 ) .. make sure the file system is consistent . If the system sees a problem will mount read-only .
<devan> ok my system only has one VGA compatible controller
<Bashing-om> Neccy: I am just proud of you that you have the skills and knowledge to cope .
<Crell> Bashing-om: Hm.  Well, I just reformatted it on Friday, but OK...
<devan> dmesg shows a line: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x000000000000b4dd last fence id 0x000000000000b4eb on ring 0)
<R13ose> OerHeks: thanks.  I will check when I reboot the computer if this comes up again.
<Crell> Bashing-om: fsck returns immediately with no errors.
<antonio_> k1l_ : this is what I get from sudp apt install -f http://pastebin.com/Fv2vv9Sz
 * Crell runs a bad block test.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/JTHjaRzq  aww thanks.
<k1l_> antonio_: "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Neccy> Bashing-om: it might come to the point i will need to contact them if i dont get it solved. they might not expect or know how to respond to linux stuffthough .
<node9> Hi! Is there any way I can see my headless server screen on my macbook using HDMI?
<node9> ubuntu server 16.04
<Bashing-om> Crell: K; what results when default mount otions are in place 'UUID=9a64fd20-0c93-4642-b5bc-6cf152c681d9 /mnt/path           ext4    defaults        0       2 " and verify the "mnt/path" exists and has the desired permissions when the external drive is connected .
<bekks> node9: why dont you just use ssh?
<node9> bekks, I want to see what's happening. Just came home and server is running however disconnected from network. Router is not picking it up either
<node9> so can't ssh in
<bekks> node9: So plug in a monitor then. there is no way to attach a second screen from a foreign box.
<tgm4883> node9: here's a crazy though, it's a macbook. It has a display?
<node9> bekks, yeah don't have monitor I can try a tv maybe lol
<node9> tgm4883 yes
<bekks> node9: so thats your only option then.
<tgm4883> node9: maybe I've missing something. I'ts a macbook. It has a display. You want to see what's going on on it. So use the attached display
<OerHeks> hdmi-out is no hdmi-in
<node9> tgm4883, no I want to use macbook as a display to receive hdmi in from the server
<tgm4883> Ah
<kamild1996> Hey, I'm on Xubuntu and in the tray I see two "error" icons which I would like to get rid of. The first one say "The cache has no package named 'wine-staging-i386'". How do I fix this one?
<bekks> tgm4883: he wants to attach a second box using hdmi and see the hdmi-out of the second box on his mac.
<tgm4883> That's not how I read that at all :)
<backbox> hi
<Crell> Bashing-om: Well this is interesting.  When I set it to default and mount as root: 1) The mount point ownership changes to my user; 2) The files that get mounted are all correctly owned/permissioned. 3) The mount options according to "mount" are (rw,relatime,data=ordered).  Previously it said "noexec" in there, when I had stab set to mount "exec".
<OerHeks> kamild1996, there is no wine-staging-i386 in our repos, maybe some ppa?
<Crell> Bashing-om: ... And... I'm able to execute stuff.  But... how does that make any sense?
<kamild1996> Hmm, let me check
<Crell> Bashing-om: The default for a USB device is noexec, isn't it?  So why would defaults mount it exec, but explicitly telling it "exec" mount it as noexec?  That's... backwards.
<kamild1996> OerHeks: I seem to have this one added: http://ppa.launchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubuntu
<kamild1996> The package exists, so why is there an error like that?
<OerHeks> kamild1996, good question, ask the ppa maintainer? or didn't you run updates yet?
<rugfreop> Bernie Sanders blew it. If he was not as crooked as Hillary and the democrat party. He could of ran of as third party and won by landslide
<tgm4883> rugfreop: a bit off topic
<kamild1996> I just started update & upgrade after not booting Ubuntu for some time already, maybe this will fix it, although I swear I seen it before. I'll do that, thank you OerHeks. One more error tho
<OerHeks> !ot > rugfreop
<ubottu> rugfreop, please see my private message
<zgv> help
<zgv> wops
<kamild1996> The second error is literally an empty rectangle box. ??? http://i.imgur.com/WceFWQh.png
<Bashing-om> Neccy: So far so good, that last says you are up on wired and running . next is : ' ifconfig enp6s0 ' . Let's see if you are getting DHCP .
<antonio_> k1l_: this is what I got from that sudo command you told me to run http://pastebin.com/zKJRYACD
<OerHeks> looks like related to that error icon
<k1l_> antonio_: ok try this: "sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install kde-config-telepathy-accounts"
<Bashing-om> Crell: A lot depens on the ownership of the target file system . Maybe check permissions of the partition on the hard drive ?
<kamild1996> The second icon is that package error I've mentioned earlier. So both of them are actually the same?
<antonio_> k1l_: nothing happens... pops to a new line with a >
<k1l_> antonio_: press ctrl+c
<antonio_> got that :D
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/QKJXFYAy
<k1l_> antonio_: "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb"
<Crell> Bashing-om: How would I do that?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: is it fine that the wired connection was turned off when entering those commands?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: just noticed
<antonio_> k1l_: this happened http://pastebin.com/Qqfs1d2S
<k1l_> antonio_: yes, that works now.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Yeah .. makes all the difference in the world . As is now you are not getting an IP adress . turn the wired connection on ( and WIFI off ) .. and let's see now what ' ifconfig enp6s0 ' returns .
<Bashing-om> Crell: To change the target to "you" : ' sudo chown <user_name>:<user_name> /mnt/oath . where /mnt/path is the actual real target partition.
<Crell> Oh, I see what you mean.  I thought you meant permissions of /dev/sdb1, which I didn't understand. :-)
<Neccy> Bashing-om: However, When i attempt to connect it always goes from the "wired connecting state", failes (without prompt) and turns off.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/tGvkrKYZ
<wagle> what was the banning thing by Drone` ?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: attempts to connect for a while. but doesnt.
<k1l_> wagle: i banned an ip range that is used by a troll using open proxies. and the bot (drone) saw you using the same ip range and kicked you. sorry about that
<wagle> k1l_: ah ok, nm..  I lived..  8)
<wagle> s/nm/np
<Bashing-om> Neccy: K, that last says you are not getting a IP4 adress but an IP6  . IN the GUI what is set ?
<Mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to login using TTY1, but it is blank. (16.04 LTS) Any idea?
<kamild1996> OerHeks, the second icon disappeared after the upgrade has finished but the first icon with an empty error is still there. Hmm, what could that be?
<user10239812> https://ideone.com/jRqZJJ      I've put the syslog error in the "stdin" field. Please help
<Neccy> Bashing-om: IPV4: IPV4= ON (DHCP), DNS automatic = ON, ROUTES automatic = ON. - does that help?
<Mojtaba> Any idea?
<Mojtaba> There is no TTY1 to 6
<budder> hey guys i am about to install (first time) and I wanted to install alongside Windows. Will I have to manually allocate disk space? if so how much would be recommended?
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Yeah ..looks correct to me ( I do not run a network-manager so can not directly confirm, ) . verify the in-house loop/kardware; what results ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' .
<algern-n> budder what's the size of your disk?
<budder> algern-n: 128
<Neccy> Bashing-om: 100% - 0% loss
<Neccy> Bashing-om: 100% sucess i mean
<algern-n> too many instances of mysql-server messed up my /etc/my.cnf
<algern-n> -_-
<algern-n> budder dunno, sounds like a small disk. why bother having a dual boot?
<algern-n> budder anyhow, your reasons. maybe do a 30gb with a 2gb swap?
<Bashing-om> Neccy: In-house is good .. what now getting out to the world ? ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' where we try and talk to google's server .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Network uneachable
<budder> algern-n: wait what do you mean? as in yes I will have to manually disk space?
<budder> allocate*
<k1l_> budder: the ubuntu installer got a settings to make the partitions for ubuntu (if windows and the manufacturers do not already use 4 primary partitions)
<Neccy> Bashing-om: with a prompt commin up saying 'Connection failed - activation of network connection failed'. Not sure if that is from the ping (outside terminal) or because of the settings.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: K, not getting out . what now ' ip addr show enp6s0 ' see if we see the router ?
<budder> k1l_: you mean I do not necessarily have to manually allocate disk space? And the installer will do so itself?
<k1l_> budder: yes, under some circumstances.
<budder> k1l_: what would the circumstances be?
<islandtroll> hi
<budder> algern-n: what exactly did you mean by 2gb swap? RAM?
<islandtroll> got a serious problem fans goin insane non stop noice
<k1l_> budder: as i said: if there are not 4 primary partitions already in use (there cant be more than 4 primary partitions on the regular partition table)
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/XZj0B0SP
<k1l_> islandtroll: make sure the bios is updated to the latest one
<hpteamosiempreel> Hello people
<siva_machina> Hello
<islandtroll> only thing i can do set lower bios setting but if i do that i cant use my engine at maximum speed core
<budder> k1l_: alright, i see. thank you. and how about memory? algern-n mentioned something about a 2gb swap. i'm not sure if that refers to memory and if so what then
<k1l_> budder: in the best case the installer will handle all that.
<k1l_> budder: but as rule of thumb: swap = ram size
<islandtroll> yeah its updated bios i did check that when i was usin windows 7
<budder> k1l_: got it, thanks
<k1l_> islandtroll: make sure its the latest one now. because the manufacturers do ship updates to fix such issues like noisy fans
<islandtroll> sir i installed windows 7 one week before and now usin xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Still not getting IP4, is there a router involeved ? I expect something like this line " inet 192.168.0.101/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth1 " where I am eth1 ont his NIC .
<k1l_> islandtroll: i dont know when you installed windows 7. its already some years old.
<islandtroll> 1 week earlier i swapped from windows 10 to windows 7
<islandtroll> and now xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Stil looking at this as a config issue . What returns ' ip route list ' ?
<islandtroll> any fan control program?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: empty
<k1l_> !info fancontrol | islandtroll
<ubottu> islandtroll: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utility to control the fan speed. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<stephenmac7> Hey, I recently updated windows and now it won't boot anymore, complaining that it cannot find the boot files. I'm running grub and if I change the bios mode to EFI, it boots directly to windows without giving me the option to boot linux.
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: Why was the boot firmwarw ever not booting via UEFI?
<mcphail> islandtroll: what make/model of computer?
<stephenmac7> It was in so-called "Legacy mode"
<jswagner> stephenmac7: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Windows_changes_boot_order
<islandtroll> toshiba satellite l650 psk1je
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Ouch . I had expected something like my return : http://termbin.com/q5ys . Lemme think on this a moment . see where we go from here .
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: Were you the one that put it into legacy mode?
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: Yeah, but it was a while ago. I don't remember why I did it.
<islandtroll> islandtroll@islandtroll-Satellite-L655:~$ !info fancontrol
<islandtroll> bash: !info: event not found
<islandtroll> islandtroll@islandtroll-Satellite-L655:~$
<k1l_> islandtroll: that was the command in this channel to show you that package
<islandtroll> !info fancontrol | islandtroll
<ubottu> islandtroll: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utility to control the fan speed. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<k1l_> fancontrol is the packagename
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: You don't want Ubuntu booting via legacy mode, especially if you're dual booting with anothed OS configured for UEFI boot.
<ubuntu244> When I should restart my server? Current uptime 180 days
<mcphail> ubuntu244: much more often than that, if possible. You'll be running stale/vulnerable kernel and libs
<jswagner> ubuntu244: whenever there is a kernel update
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: How would I go about putting ubuntu in efi mode?
<k1l_> ubuntu244: you need to for kernels updates that ship security fixes for the kernel
<tgm4883> ubuntu244: generally when a restart is required due to updates
<islandtroll> so only thing i guess always lower core speed from bios settings nothin to do here...
<de-facto> !info debian-goodies
<ubottu> debian-goodies (source: debian-goodies): Small toolbox-style utilities for Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.64 (xenial), package size 59 kB, installed size 207 kB
<ubuntu244> Like a upgrade from 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<k1l_> islandtroll: look into the program "fancontrol" as i told you now several times, if you want to control the fans
<k1l_> ubuntu244: no
<de-facto> ubuntu244 if you upgrade a kernel or when you did a upgrade and checkrestart from the package debian-goodies tells you to restart services :D
<tgm4883> ubuntu244: if this file exists "/var/run/reboot-required" Then you should reboot
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | stephenmac7
<ubottu> stephenmac7: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<de-facto> ubuntu244 then you either can restart the particular service, but sometimes you also may want to restart the whole server
<tgm4883> de-facto: don't really need a separate package for that
<islandtroll> cant see fan control program in software manager will google for terminal code
<de-facto> tgm4883 checkrestart is part of the package debian-goodies
<tgm4883> de-facto: right, but if the system needs a restart, it's got a file you can check for that /var/run/reboot-required
<backbox> hi
<k1l_> islandtroll: its not a gui program. its a terminal script.
<backbox> im new in linux and dont know how can install
<islandtroll> is that the one ?sudo apt-get install lm-sensors fancontrol
<islandtroll> ?
<k1l_> islandtroll: yes
<de-facto> tgm4883 yeah im using actually debian on my server, but i bet with ubuntu its also possible to configure an automatic Unattended Upgrades cronjob which does restarts automatically when required
<k1l_> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<tgm4883> de-facto: well yea, the unattended upgrades package will restart for you if you want it to. I was just saying that if you want to know if you need to restart or not you could do "ls /var/run/reboot-required" and if that file exists then you know you need to restart
<stephenmac7> Give me a moment. Windows decided now was the time for a major system update
<de-facto> tgm4883 yup, hope ubuntu244  reads that :D
<backbox> how i learn command in linux
<de-facto> hmm
<algern-n> read all man -k ?
<algern-n> practice makes perfect?
<algern-n> just keep screwing up until you get it right
<algern-n> :/
<murphy_> how can i mount a sd card inside root to give me more HD space?
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: http://lpaste.net/4389978432218333184
<de-facto> !info overlayroot | murphy_
<ubottu> murphy_: overlayroot (source: cloud-initramfs-tools): use an overlayfs on top of a read-only root filesystem. In component main, is extra. Version 0.27ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 101 kB
<murphy_> booya thanks de-facto!
<de-facto> be carefull with such things though...
<murphy_> what could go wrong?
<de-facto> well basically you will end up with two file systems which only together will make sense to the upper layers
<de-facto> murphy_ i think this is how the livecd does it, read only (CDROM) overlayed with a read write tempfs in RAM
<murphy_> hmm
<murphy_> the problem is this stupid intel compute stick
<de-facto> murphy_ alternatively you probably also can make an lvm
<kamild1996> Hello, anyone can recommend a FTP server with an up-to-date GUI? I'm looking for something quick to set up.
<murphy_> they say 8GB drive but you really onlt get half that because they use a partition for a restore system
<theorem> ok
<theorem> this is odd
<theorem> why doesn;t my screen lock after a certain amount of time ?
<theorem> literally driving me crazy
<murphy_> i figured i could just merge my /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdc1 as root or something like that
<k1l_> theorem: running a video player?
<theorem> k1l_: no
<murphy_> kinda like striping
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Does it all look like a network driver issue?
<theorem> k1l_: it *never* locks
<theorem> I can;t even trigger it from the super+L key combo
<theorem> it does work as a lock from the system bar though
<murphy_> actually after reading about overlayroot it sounds pretty dynamic
<k1l_> theorem: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop?
<theorem> k1l_: it's a little old.  13.10
<k1l_> theorem: m(
#ubuntu 2016-08-16
<theorem> k1l_: this seems to work ... :  dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver /org/gnome/ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock
<de-facto> murphy_ you may want to read up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm and also http://askubuntu.com/questions/7002/how-to-set-up-multiple-hard-drives-as-one-volume/7841#7841
<k1l_> theorem: you are running a end-of-life ubuntu. no one will ever fix anything on that anymore. you should make sure to upgrade to 14.04
<murphy_> thanks de-facto im reading up on both right now
<theorem> k1l_: yes, have to consider that.  lots of things to break and migrate though.  That's why I've been putting it off.
<k1l_> if you dont like upgrading: install and stay on the LTS versions
<cores> hi does anyone here speak chinese?
<k1l_> theorem: you are very late. its a security issue and doesnt get any updates since july 2014
<theorem> k1l_: ah, so kinda bad.
<k1l_> so, you should focus on making backups of important stuff and upgrade to 14.04. maybe the locking issue is gone anyways then :)
<tgm4883> !cn | cores
<ubottu> cores: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theorem> k1l_: the problem was every time I did a major upgrade on Ubuntu the next version would break something.
<theorem> k1l_: can't backup 22TB anywhere else.
<tgm4883> theorem: 22TB of data shouldn't be on your OS drive
<adriano_> net
<theorem> tgm4883: it's not, but it is ZFS
<tgm4883> theorem: zfs on 13.10, yikes
<k1l_> the upgrades on ubuntu get automated testings since some time.  so for the general setup and original ubuntu repo packages the ugprades do work
<theorem> k1l_: just because it's automated doesn;t mean all the cases are covered.
<theorem> k1l_: for example, there's a bluetooth issue with 16.04  --  been having problems for months.
<k1l_> theorem: as i said: for the packages from the repo and common setups.
<theorem> k1l_: is zfsforlinux on repos ?
<k1l_> theorem: but, you have no choice. since you choose to not install a LTS version, you knew you had to upgrade after the EOL timeframe. only LTS releases do have 5 years support timeframe.
<theorem> k1l_: which versions are LTS ?
<theorem> 13.04 ?  14.04 ?
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important. golden rule
<tgm4883> theorem: even years
<tgm4883> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<k1l_> theorem: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04,...
<theorem> OerHeks: dual rudundant drives in 1 location is OK.  still important, not mission critical to warrant 2x the cost.
<theorem> *grumble*
<theorem> ok
<theorem> I will move up the timeline to upgrade.
<tgm4883> theorem: That's high availability, not a backup
<k1l_> there is no way around the fact, that you need to upgrade or make a new install.
<theorem> tgm4883: touche -- you're right.
<theorem> alright, then let's talk upgrade.
<theorem> let's assume 16.04 is a target.
<k1l_> doesnt work
<theorem> I have a 500G SSD for this.
<k1l_> you need to upgrade to 14.04 first. from that you can do a second upgrade to 16.04
<theorem> do I jump through the upgrades sequentially from 14 - 16 , or cut bait and jump to a clean install of 16.04 ?
<theorem> I'm bound to break a ton of stuff ...
<tgm4883> theorem: you would have to upgrade to 14.04, then you could upgrade directly to 16.04
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: Are you still there? I've read a few articles on it but since I'm booting in legacy mode I don't have access to any of the tools for EFI.
<theorem> tgm4883: yes, how do I flip it onto another physical drive ?
<theorem> can I choose the upgrade target drive ?
<k1l_> its your decision if you want to make a clean 16.04 install or do the upgrade to 14.04 and then 16.04
<k1l_> flip the upgrade to another drive?
<theorem> yes, just thought of a solution ...
<tgm4883> theorem: you've have to clone the drive somehow
<k1l_> i dont think you understand what a upgrade is?
<theorem> tgm4883: upgrading software is replacing it.  usually in-place.
<theorem> this would be "not in place"
<tgm4883> theorem: correct
<theorem> but anyhow, off to dd.
<k1l_> you could clone the OS from a live OS onto the new ssd.
<theorem> would need to clone from 1TB to 500G
<theorem> can I rezise during clone , or only after ?
<theorem> *resize
<k1l_> you are making this more difficult every time now.
<k1l_> maybe its best you make a clean 16.04 install onto the ssd, set it up how you like it. then boot and run that
<theorem> maybe.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Sorry, got called away . what have we for the control file ' cat /etc/network/interfaces " ?
<talmos> python
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/m3uA0u9h
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> Neccy: That too is correct for when network-manager is active . Now what returns ' ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ' ? As I still look at this as a config issue as pong on 127.0.0.1 is good .
<deidyomega> I'm confused about using upstart
<k1l_> deidyomega: on what ubuntu release?
<deidyomega> I have an service I just created, and can start it with service myprog start/stop
<deidyomega> 14.04 lts
<deidyomega> it's stored in /etc/init/myprog.conf
<k1l_> ok
<deidyomega> However, when I restart, it doesn't autorun
<deidyomega> when I restart: status myprog --> waiting/stop
<tgm4883> deidyomega: have you checked the logs? maybe it's starting and failing to start?
<smokeless> deidyomega: is there an event triggering it to start?
<deidyomega> start on startup
<deidyomega> Where would the logs be?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/3UX14KHP
<tgm4883> deidyomega: /var/log/upstart/jobname
<deidyomega> tgm4883:  It appears to be failing because its starting before postgresql is running.  can I have the start on be last in line?
<tgm4883> deidyomega: does postgresql start via upstart? if so, you could just wait for that to start
<Bashing-om> Neccy: That too is proper . And if we bring the network up manually ' ifconfig enp6s0 up ' what results ?
<deidyomega> service postgresql Usage: /etc/init.d/postgresql {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|status} [version ..]
<deidyomega> ^--- does that mean yes?
<theorem> k1l_: ok, question on swap for SSD drives and 8G of RAM
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Still just does the never ending "Wired Connecting" thing
<theorem> k1l_: I feel like with that much RAM swap is kinda useless now.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: with the three dots in the icon
<helpmepls> hey
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Well. well .. then is network-manager fully installed ' dpkg -l network-manager' ?
<helpmepls> can i dual-boot win10 with ubuntu? i set up a raid5 array (5x500GB HDDs) and idk if win10 will work since my filesystem is already formatted under EXT4
<tgm4883> deidyomega: maybe. You might have to get fancy like this when I had to wait for mysql to be up https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<Neccy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/Vnv5r7yC
<deidyomega> tgm4883: I'll try that.  If that fails, could I just do:  exec sleep 10; python myprogram.  Because I'm sure within 10 seconds all services will be up and ready
<helpmepls> is anyone here experienced with dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<smokeless> helpmepls: What's the problem?
<helpmepls> well i had a question
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Now its saying "Wired connected" but no internet connection
<helpmepls> I have already installed Ubuntu and formatted it under EXT4. I also set up a RAID5 Array with 5 500GB HDD's. Can I install Windows 10 normally, or do I have to reformat/free up a disk for the installation? Thanks.
<OerHeks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OerHeks> install windows first ..
<Bashing-om> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 (xenial), package size 2069 kB, installed size 10760 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<smokeless> helpmepls: windows first, windows is going to want to overwrite your grub.
<smokeless> helpmepls: though if you give it a space you can probably rescue disk your system and get your grub all sorted and pointing to the right spots.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: is googles dns server 8.8.8.8?
<helpmepls> smokeless: ok, i guess i will try that because id rather not reinstall ubuntu
<OerHeks> windows cannot handle ext3/4 .. so yes, make free space, but then again, maybe win10 wipes all..
<helpmepls> setting up the RAID array took long enough
<Blue1> OerHeks: Windows will only see windows partitions.  It won't see anything created by Linux.  However, if you install Windows, it overwrites the boot block.  You can re-install grub after doing a windows install to get your Linux back.
<smokeless> helpmepls: what blue1 said.
<helpmepls> so install windows and then reinstall grub?
<helpmepls> thanks for the help, i will try it out
<Blue1> OerHeks: This is a fairly straightforward method of re-installing grub:  http://www.pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<energizer1> Somehow my default file manager is Disk Usage Analyzer. How can i change this?
<energizer1> 14.04
<deidyomega> tgm4883:  Thanks for the help, I just added a while loop to wait for sql to be ready, then start the main execution.  It's likely not the *correct* solution, but it works for me
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Well fully installed . can  not tell if it is up2date . Have a read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Editing_Network_Settings_in_nm-connection-editor and see if you see a setting out of place in the GUI .
<OerHeks> Blue1, i would use our guide, but i give no guarantee with installing windows 10
<OerHeks> !#grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<energizer1> x
<tyler_d> evening folks
<OerHeks> :-)
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I had to download a DDNS client from my ISP  and when i execute it I get the follwong error ./ddnsd: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> i can open & close my dvd-tray, but i can not poweroff my printer.
<OerHeks> !find libcurl
<ubottu> Found: libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl3-nss, libcurl4-doc, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libcurl-ocaml, libcurl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurl&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: you need curl
<tyler_d> :p
<OerHeks> wild guess: libcurl33
<OerHeks> err libcurl3
<tyler_d> OerHeks: good guess.... by 1000 people
<tyler_d> lol
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Ill check that. Did did you notice if my drivers looked ok?
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: thank you
<Mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to login using TTY1, but it is blank. (16.04 LTS) Any idea?
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: curl is supposedly installed already and is current
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: what about the other ttys?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: what version?
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Driver is loaded . And as Intel . I do expect it is correct . The card is good . Not known is the cable !
<breathe> wat is this
<tyler_d> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: and what are you doing down in the tty?
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: of curl? curl 7.35.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.35.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1f zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.28 librtmp/2.3
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ye. wireless is expected because i havnt had a change to connect and download additional drivers ( i would have thought?) as for wired, idk..
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: I'm trying to run my ISP's DDNS client for Linux (optimun.net)
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: what is the ddns? ie. is it for noip or such?
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: it's my ISP's ddns so I can host my own mail server
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: ddns = dynamic dns
<tyler_d> or domain name server
<tyler_d> you have a dynamic ip address trying to host mail
<tyler_d> I can only assume
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: dymanic dns
<tyler_d> painful
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Wired connection is the default . Nother thought, I bet if ya boot up the liveDVD that the wired connectiuon will work . That will be a quick easy check .
<tyler_d> I've always used wget http://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: sounds like either way you need to get libcurl working though
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: My ISP's instructions are at http://optimumbusiness.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1930/related/1
<Neccy> Bashing-om: tried that.didnt work
<Neccy> :(
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: reading
<Neccy> Bashing-om: might have a word with the sales
<Mojtaba> tyler_d: No TTY
<Mojtaba> except TTY7, which is graphical
<fione> Hello.
<bo0z3> hello, world!
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Now that is a surprise that the liveDVD had no network functionality  ! In the installer boot menu is " check disk for defects" is the copy good ?
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: are you sure? try typing your creds, often the screen resolution is messed in TTY
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: where is the script please?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: I'm going to assume since your here it's opensource
<Mojtaba> tyler_d: alt+ctrl+f1, blank black screen
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: try logging in... type your username, enter, then password and enter
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: it came from my ISP url is https://sitecontrol.webhosting.optimum.net/SiteControl/static/com/hostway/plugins/ddns/bin/ddnsd-linux.tar.gz
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ye. i think it will have that.
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: or press enter a bunch and see if you see hte login prompt
<Neccy> Bashing-om: shall i give it a go?
<Mojtaba> tyler_d: nothing
<fione> So... I've read the first chapter of secureshell : the definitive guide. Help, I don't understand a thing? Still new at ubuntu, I am.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: however. i tried an old live cd, and no connectivity on that also
<Neccy> Bashing-om: maybe its inompatible hardware
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: I used tar -xvf to extract the archive
<Neccy> incompatable *
<Bashing-om> Neccy: I am to the point of considering seriously a bad install .. likely due to a bad copy of the .iso file . Wont take long to verify that the image is good " check disk for defects" on that liveDVD(USB) .
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: MannyLNJ 2 secs
<Bashing-om> Neccy: It is Intel . and Intel supports us very well . Not likely a driver issue .
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: take your time. All help is appreciated
<burak> MannyLNJ: hey, pm me
<Neccy> Bashing-om: is it strange that its an amd processor but intel NIC?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: they have taken minimal effort to encrypt that, so
<Bashing-om> IF the disk checks good, then is the cable known good ( wired ) ? and is there a router in the configuration of your network ?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: either get the source code from them, or try a different app sadly
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: I think optimum uses  hostaway for their business hosts. At least thats what the windows version is showing.
<tyler_d> Mojtaba: you should drop to tty1 and press enter a bunch...
<Mojtaba> tyler_d: yep
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: you can't expect that any free irc is going to hack beyond encryption though...
<Neccy> Bashing-om: if it was windows it would be just a matter of installing the discs.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Not at all strange for Intel NIC on AMD board .. I have Abit board running AMD procesors and Nvidia as the NIC(s) .
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: I'm sorry, but you need to call them at this point as they've not allowed troubleshooting of the file
<OerHeks> MannyLNJ, i think you cannot use that ddns client from your isp, use the one in ubuntu? > ddns3-client
<tyler_d> or like OerHeks says, use a diff client..
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: thank you
<Neccy> Bashing-om: im gong to have to go offline for abit to test this cable. if i dont return can i just say thanks.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Oh .. well not doce much to help . We ar not done 'til you are up .. I will be here for a few more hours yet . IF we get stuck on this .. there are others I can call in for assistance .
<OerHeks> maybe time to say what machine gives these issues, Neccy
<OerHeks> sure there must be simular users ..
 * OerHeks wonders why people don't mention this vital info 
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: could it be I need the 32bit version of libcurl?
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: That was the problem! I did 'sudo apt-get install curl:i386' and now the ddns client works. Did that remove the 64bit libraries
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: oops much, did they provide requirements for this?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: might have saved some headache... but I'm happy you got it fixed
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: No they didn't. I did some more googling and found that error on an old stackoverflow page that mentioned 32 bix vs 674 bit
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: how can I check that I didn't lose the 64bit curl library
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: search for it?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: or alternately run curl `which curl`
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: but it's the library, not curl
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: so searching your system would be easiest...
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: Thanks again. Now to get Zimbra setup
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: lol
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: now that I know.
<MannyLNJ> tyler_d: Care to help me get that setup then?
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: go to #zimbra
<tyler_d> MannyLNJ: i'm in there as well on YT Live
<Mike123890> hello, I am trying to upgrade from 14.10 but unable to connect to  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Mike123890> seems like it down: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tyler_d> Mike123890: okay.
<Mike123890> tyler_d: is it ok?
<tyler_d> Mike123890: well, it's down. and I'm not clear on the validity of the site
<tyler_d> Mike123890: what's stopping you from doing dist-upgrade?
<Mike123890> getting error W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com:http: on apt-get update
<Mike123890> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives me: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tyler_d> Mike123890: it would appear to have a dns record
<Mike123890> tyler_d: you mean the site is really down or something on my end?
<tyler_d> Mike123890: but it is down, and I'm not sure hwat you mean by okay?
<Mike123890> tyler_d: i mean is it expected to be down? like moved to different addres or so?
<tyler_d> Mike123890: archive.ubuntu.com is still good
<tyler_d> Mike123890: update your sources list as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Breezy?_ga=1.91171930.1502092347.1471313041
<tyler_d> cp -r your/sources.list/file ~/sources.list.BAK
<tyler_d> then copy and paste over and tias
<Mike123890> tyler_d: that exacly what I did - replaced the original repo with old-releases in sources.list
<Mike123890> tyler_d: should I try with archive.ubuntu.com?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: I thinking; if I could install the driver on that disk "compat-wireless-3.0", maybe i could use the wireless to update and download the additional drivers, which might get me around the problem?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: might work doing it at that angle
<Mike123890> tyler_d: tried... getting 404s now
<tyler_d> Neccy: if your kernel supports it even
<tyler_d> Mike123890: okay, well that's.... better?
<Bashing-om> Neccy: If networking is functional in the liveDVD .. that is an option .
<Mike123890> tyler_d: nope :) it was the original error I was getting
<Neccy> Bashing-om: not functional in live cd
<Mike123890> tyler_d: seems like I have to wait until old-releases is up again?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: might have no option to call the company i bough it off tommorow. dont know how that will go.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: " < OerHeks> maybe time to say what machine gives these issues, Neccy " .
<Neccy> Bashing-om, OerHeks: My hardware?
<zthodd> how do i get a free client fro irc on ubuntu
<zthodd> for
<Bashing-om> Neccy: More than just the hardware .. the actual machine (name) and it's motherboard .
<Bashing-om> zthodd: Install one from the repo .. there are several . I am partital to the terminal irc client irssi .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Motherboard: Gigabyte 990X. Made by a company who builds computers in the UK.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: I find a bios setting ! " Also look for "iommu controller" and set it to "enable." "".
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ahh. bios. .. ok.. F2?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: im in bios
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Look for the iommu settings . Once more I find " In the BIOS, set IOMMU to "Enabled". That fixed both USB and networking for me. " .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: OK. ill restart...
<Neccy> Bashing-om: *looks around*
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Fingers crossed .
<propetis> To bad Hillary Clinton is a crooked old hag
<Bashing-om> propetis: If you are looking for an argument -- or a political debate, you are in the wrong channel .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Some of the usb ports are working now, and my thumb wifi nic is working. However, pci wifi and wired connections are not.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: maybe its another bios setting
<Neccy> Bashing-om: maybe i should check the additional drivers using my thumb wifi nic.
<Neccy> :s
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Let's use what we have ! As the thumb wiresless driver is functional . get this system updated . ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . then we see what remains to be done .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get-upgrade' ?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: with the semi colon together?
<tyler_d> umm.
<tyler_d> n/m
<Bashing-om> Neccy: While one can run it together with the simi-colon . that ';' is a separator to show as 2 commands , and best run the commands one at a time .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get-upgrade'  - i did this, nvm
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ok. done.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: K: and now what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: this: amd64-microcode /n nvidia-361
<Neccy> - in 'Additional Drivers' however mad64-microcode is listed as "this device is not working"
<MannyLNJ> Trying to get all my services setup I keep making things worse. I lost my dhcp server and now dnsmaq won't start it says  dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for 192.168.1.3: Address already in use
<Neccy> Bashing-om: im going to restart for them to take effect.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Humm .. amd64-mucrocode should have updatd . what returns ' grep -w AMD /proc/cpuinfo ' ?
<patricio> hola
<Neccy> Bashing-om: six cores of "AMD FX(tm) - 6300 Six-core Processor
<Neccy> "
<Guest25166> hola
 * theorem stretches
<theorem> ok, kicking off the drive copy k1l_  :)
<MannyLNJ_> I need help with DNSMASQ it says it can't listen
<Bashing-om> Neccy: We for sure want the amd64-microcode working . see: ' apt show amd64-microcode ' .
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, permission denied?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/23060232/
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: I don't think so says address is in use but it is not giving out IP's
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, ok, let me see what i can find about it
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, is this the message? "dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use."
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: yes it is
<glitchd> is it listed with this command?
<glitchd> netstat -anlp | grep -w LISTEN
<Neccy> Bashing-om: do you think there could be another bios setting to enable ethernet nic and wireless pci
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: yes I see dnsmasq in that lsit
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1697/dnsmasq
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, it seems that dnsmasq is just throwing errors, i found a post describing this problem and the steps taken to fix it.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Yeah .. there could be additional setting for networking in bios . I am still concerned "  Neccy> - in 'Additional Drivers' however mad64-microcode is listed as "this device is not working" "".
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: Whats the link?
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, these are the steps
<glitchd> I got around this by replacing dnsmasq-base with dnsmasq. Because of dependencies on it, I did the following:
<glitchd> sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq-base (this removes network manager...)
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<Neccy> Bashing-om: https://askubuntu.com/questions/613579/unknown-additional-driver-processor-microcode-firmware-for-intel-cpus-for-intel
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, im not sure if it going to disconnect you from the internet, but its a possibility
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: I hope it doesn't as  I am connected over ssh
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, for this to work you first need to sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Bashing-om> Neccy: reading .
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, like i said, i dont know if it will kill the connection when removing network manager or not, but we'll find out for sure..
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: looks like I lost the network after doing  sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq-base
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, so does that mean that your no longer connected to the machine?
<MannyLNJ_> glitchd: correct. I am no longer connected to it. Let me go to the basement and hook it up to a monitor
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, sorry about that..
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Well, I too run AMD processors, and I have the microcode enabled ,, and have always allowed the microcode updates .
<glitchd> MannyLNJ_, also im assuming your on 16.04?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: i guess it will be fine to enable it then..
<Neccy> :\
<Bashing-om> Neccy: I think enable .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Should i go propritory with the NVIDIA or stick with X.Org
<Bashing-om> Neccy: IF gamming and performance is a priority , then go with the proprietary graphic's drivers .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: thats the plan.. and it dont want to swap. so i shall.
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ill look around bios again
<Neccy> Bashing-om: some usb still dont work. the 3.0 ones expecially
<Bashing-om> Neccy: K; We know the router is good wireless . We know the wired interface on the system is good . Is the wired cable verified ?
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ye
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Another thing I do not know, when you booted the liveDVD, did you find " check disk for defects" and the check was good ?
<Neccy> yee
<Neccy> Bashing-om: ye
<Bashing-om> Neccy: K; so we are safe in saying the install is good .
<Neccy> Bashing-om: Yes.
<Bashing-om> Neccy: Back to square one ( as I have cleared my board ) show ' sudo lshw -C network ' .
<Absenth> is there a dedicated room for Unity8 & Mir?
<juan_> hello need help i whant to install virtualbox but it ask for a trusty disk 14.4 that i dont have
<juan_> how can i install
<cfhowlett> juan_, what OS do you have now?
<juan_> xubuntu 14.4
<glitchd> juan_, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<netham45> Where's the setting to disable fading on the run dialog (alt+F2) in Gnome?
<kivi> Hey I am going to reintall ubuntu. I'm a developer, and wondering if I should grab 1610?
<cfhowlett> kivi, no
<kivi> Is it unity8 exclusive?
<Absenth> I'm wondering, if I install the Unity8 package.  I assume it installs mir as well.  Does it include an x compatability layer for non-MIR optimized packages?
<cfhowlett> kivi, it's in development, it's not stable and should be considered experimental until it is finally released.  bleeding edges are bloody.
<kivi> cfhowlett, why? Is it unstable?
<kivi> cfhowlett, When you are a developer though, you need recent libraries.
<cfhowlett> kivi, let it be on your head then ...
<kivi> cfhowlett, for me, the actual question is whether the SDK is running fine on it. Last time I checked about a year back, this was not possible on Unity8
<cfhowlett> kivi, sorry but I can't answer that.  the ubuntu-dev channel would know more
<themusicgod1> trying to upgrade to 16.04 getting conflict between gir1.2-gtk-3.0 libtinfo5 libudev1 zlib1g.  what can i get away with removing to unclog this dependency cycle?
<kivi> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<themusicgod1> (15.10->16.04)
<themusicgod1> ( http://pastebin.com/8zpJvt4L )
<Jordan_U> themusicgod1: How did you initiate the upgrade?
<themusicgod1> update-manager
<themusicgod1> hrm
<Jordan_U> themusicgod1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<elhoir|afk> Jordan_U, whats the difference between "sudo apt full-upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<juan_> hi it still ask for a  disk
<juan_> how to upgrade  xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> juan_, sudo do-release-upgrade
<juan_> ok is seaching
<juan_> it said there another aplication running how do i stop it
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<juan_> anyone speek spanish
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krozzwu> greetings
<juan__> hola kiero upgrade pero no me deja la maquina
<juan__> desde el terminar
<cfhowlett> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Digi-Phoo> Hi
<dkam> Hi guys.  Updated to 16.04 from 14.04 and php5-pfm seems to be missing.
<Ben64> dkam: yep, time for php7
<dkam> Ben64: Ta.  Wordpress work ok with it?
<Ben64> no idea
<Paradise> hi
<Afrotoast> my users are actually beginning to help each other with installs
<afro> considering eq is very smash/bash/merged patch friendly
<badcatalex> I am installing Ubuntu 16.04, but first, I have a Radeon X1300 Graphics card. Where can I get the video drivers for it?
<cfhowlett> !amd | badcatalex see if it's supported
<ubottu> badcatalex see if it's supported: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Bashing-om> badcatalex: The driver is included in the kernel . you will have it upon install .
<badcatalex> I sware I remembered it not being supported back in the Ubuntu 14.04/.1 and 15.04 days
<badcatalex> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> Bad_Dream: If it is an old old card . then will be the radeon driver . While ATI dropped support for the card ubuntu did not .
<badcatalex> Also, I havre an old wireless adapter. Does it work?: Accton Technology Corp. SMCWUSB-G 802.11bg
<cfhowlett> !wifi | badcatalex see for yourself
<ubottu> badcatalex see for yourself: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> badcatalex, better yet, make your ubuntu USB and boot up your machine.  test it from there
<Guest23445> hello
<Tyrex> ver irc.europanet.net
<user> hello
<SIARLYSEDD> user: niggers
<Anuski> niggers
<weacks> 这是什么
<milestone234> !addons
<lotuspsychje> im working on a pc upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 with "quiet splash" disabled from grub (textbooting) that doesnt boot to GUI anymore, ive tried nomodeset,restart lightdm,tested all previous kernels, whatever i try i always result into a tty login instead of the unity desktop, any clues?
<theorem> hmm, anyone used boot-repair ?
<theorem> trying to get grub installed on a cloned disk
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | theorem
<ubottu> theorem: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<theorem> no
<theorem> will try that site though
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: x and lightdm logs - any hints there?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ill check them later tnx
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: first i thought of a driver issue, but all graphics drivers were installed correctly
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cant even trigger recoverymode anymore, still comes to tty
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: anything in dmesg that looks suspicious?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ill check that aswell, perhaps boot up a liveusb to rescue
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you can use 'systemctl --state=failed' to list failed services, that might be a good starting point. pastebin dmesg, x and lightdm logs if you need a hand looking at them.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ok tnx, i have new tryings on the box
<promet> I allowed ubuntu 16.04 to automount a luks encrypted usb drive. I now think this isn't such a hot idea. How can I "revoke" this auto-approval?
<_joey> is there a channel for mint distrubtion on this network?
<ochikun007> cok
<ochikun007> kontol
<Makulit> Yes, #linuxmint
<Redjoke> what..?
<ochikun007> nc linux :D
<Makulit> Correction: ##linuxmint
<Redjoke> yeah nc linux
<hateball> !mint | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ochikun007> hahaaa :D
<Redjoke> chi
<Era> Uhm Excuse me I need a bit of help. I just bought a new laptop, and I thought I'd install Ubuntu onto it. I dd'd the xubuntu iso onto the fat32 formatted USB drive and tried to boot it, but it only showed me a blinking cursor
<Era> I dont know what Im doing wrong
<alkisg> Era, did you dd to sdb or to e.g. sdb1?
<Era> sdb1
<alkisg> You need to dd to sdb
<Era> Oh
<Era> So remake the partition, then dd to sdb?
<alkisg> No need to bother with partitions, dd deletes them anyway
<Redjoke> what brand your laptop
<Era> Aha, well I didnt make a partition last time, and it didnt work then either
<Era> Lenovo Ideapad
<alkisg> (the partitions are in the first sector of sdb)
<alkisg> What was the message that you saw when dd'ing to sdb?
<alkisg> ...and booting from it?
<Era> ddd
<Era> dd*
<Era> ```301+1 records in
<Era> 301+1 records out
<Era> 1265106944 bytes (1.3 GB, 1.2 GiB) copied, 78.2297 s, 16.2 MB/s
<Era> ```
<alkisg> No no the boot message, like the blinking cursor
<alkisg> Was it a blinking cursor when booting the properly dd'ed stick as well?
<Redjoke> model ngon ngendi kui.?
<Era> Ok, I only tried sdb1 so I wouldnt know if it were properly dd'd stick
<Era> also, It was only a blinking cursor the whole time
<Redjoke> How many months that your laptop
<alkisg> Era, ok then just dd to sdb and boot from that
<Era> Just bought it 2 days ago, just shipped today by amazon
<Redjoke> online shop..?
<alkisg> Redjoke: this channel is for ubuntu support. For offtopic chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic or something.
<Redjoke> owh. ok, im sorry
<alkisg> np
<Era> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<alkisg> Era, that's after properly dd'ing to sdb?
<Era> Yes
<Era> I assume this is because I didnt format it fat32 firstly?
<alkisg> That was fast... are you sure it was properly written? Try : sudo md5sum /dev/sdb
<alkisg> No, there's no need to format to fat32
<Era> Sure, Gimme a min
<alkisg> The file system is iso9660
<alkisg> compare the md5sum with the xubuntu.iso md5sum that appears in their download site
<Era> Its taking a while
<alkisg> Era, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<ochikun007> ren ndak ngerti out ae lah
<alkisg> Compare the output to that
<ochikun007> kui lho ubuntu sing anyar
<Redjoke> yoh
<ochikun007> download ten
<alkisg> Era, hmm my advice there might be wrong as it might read all of sdb and not only the bytes that you wrote, you would need to only count the bytes that you wrote
<alkisg> Is your .iso md5sum correct?
<alkisg> md5sum xubuntu*.iso
<Era> Its taking a while
<alkisg> How large is your usb stick?
<Era> 32gb
<alkisg> Cancel it with ctrl+c
<Era> Done
<alkisg> Try with md5sum of your xubuntu.iso
<alkisg> Is that correct?
<Era> It is correct
<alkisg> OK, how big is it, in bytes? ls -l xubuntu*.iso
<Era> 1265106944
<alkisg> OK now do: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=1 count=1265106944 | md5sum
<alkisg> That should match the previous md5sum that you saw
<alkisg> If it doesn't, then the usb stick was not written correctly, e.g. it was removed without "sync"ing properly
<Era> Seems like my CPU is dying
<Era> what with 120% usage
<alkisg> Haha, what recent cpu is that that can't cope with md5sum of one iso?!
<Era> Celeron man
<Era> the new laptop has i3 but this thing is rocking celeron
<KpuCko> hello, my openstack-installer stuck on "Releation pending" how to stop this process and re-run it again?
<KpuCko> im using ubuntu 14.04.05 LTS
<Era> Still not done
<alkisg> on another terminal tab: sudo killall -USR1 dd
<alkisg> This will tell dd to show how much it has written
<alkisg> E.g. "copied 1 gb so far"
<Era> my killall is aliased to pkill -9 just for keks
<Era> Wait while I remove the alias...
<alkisg> Eeew don't do that then :D
<alkisg> ok
<Era> 200 mb
<Era> well
<Era> This is gonna take a while
<alkisg> ...that doesn't sound very efficient...
<alkisg> Do you see any complains in `dmesg`?
<Era> Its mainly complaining about my touchpad
<Era> not the USB
<Era> or dd
<alkisg> OK. Well, maybe the "bs=1" approach was wrong, and it takes too long because we told it to read byte by byte...
<Era> Right
<Era> should half an MB be alright?
<alkisg> maybe this would be faster.... sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=1265106944 count=1 | md5sum
<Era> ....
<Era> Read it all at once
<Era> Dude
<Era> My PC cant handle it
<alkisg> Haha, why, less than 1 gb ram? :D
<Era> 2gb ram
<Era> 1.3gb of it runs xubuntu
<Era> 700mb free
<alkisg> A typical USB stick read speed would be 5 to 20 MB/sec
<alkisg> The USB3 ones, on USB2 ports, go up to 35 MB/sec
<Era> Sigh
<Era> Lemme have a go at it
<Era> f8e7811e1d3712f243dfd33a86265afa
<Era> I got this
<alkisg> Wow, that was fast...
<Era> PC didnt respond to any stimulus
<alkisg> And I assume it's different from the xubuntu.iso md5sum?
<Era> for the whole duration
<Era> and yes
<Era> it is different
<alkisg> Then dd the .iso again
<alkisg> sync after dd
<alkisg> and md5sum again
<Era> Uh
<Era> How does one do tht
<alkisg> Era, ah
<alkisg> note that if you had e.g. sdb1 there,
<alkisg> and it was automounted,
<alkisg> and then you dd'ed to sdb,
<Era> It wasnt
<Era> I unmounted through gparted
<alkisg> it wouldn't have write access to the "mbr"
<alkisg> OK then
<he1kki> just one big recommend for alternative ssh client mosh. Suprisingly time consuming when keyboard input has zero latency
<alkisg> Try again dd'ing the .iso
<he1kki> /consuming/time saving/
<sammywest> hi all, new to ubuntu and hex chat :D
<Era> Gg
<Era> My USB drive is successfully dead
<sammywest> well ubuntu not so much but hex chat yes :D
<Era> Lemme remake the partition table
<alkisg> Era, don't bother at all with the usb partition table
<alkisg> era, dd erases it anyway
<Era> Dd fucked it up
<Era> it says it has 200gb of space
<alkisg> Just make sure you don't have mounted partitions
<sammywest> yeah i had a hell of a time installing on a uefi system ll
<viktor_> This is actually pretty cool.
<alkisg> Era, don't worry about it, it's read-only iso file system, hybrid
<sammywest> what is victor?
<Era> How do I sync dd
<Era> I dont know how, teach me Senpai
<viktor_> I am new this, and really amazed.
<sammywest> damn didn't realise how many people used hex chat
<viktor_> Is this chat encrypted?
<alkisg> Era, sudo umount everything; sudo dd if=xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M; sync; then md5sum\
<sammywest> doubt it, its been around sense the 90s
<sammywest> depends on your client you use
<Era> Do I include the semi colons?
<alkisg> viktor_: this chat is publicly logged in the web; it wouldn't make much sense to encrypt the communication this particular channel anyway...
<alkisg> Era, you can either use semicolors or "enter" between the commands, it's equivalent
<sammywest> private servers might be with a modded server
<Era> I always used && for that, honestly
<Bomber4Chats> trying to figure out how to read raw data readouts from a bluetooth device I have paired and connected
<Bomber4Chats> I tried using hcitool, hcidump, bluetoothctl
<Bomber4Chats> rfcomm isn't really working well for me
<alkisg> Era, && is good too, because it only continues if the previous command succeeded
<Era> I see
<sammywest> i haven't seen an active chat for years! lol i feel like nostolgia
<Bomber4Chats> but in anycase, I'm not sure which solution gives me the data I need
<sammywest> lol
<Bomber4Chats> hcidump does give some data, but I think it pertains to the communication between the bluetooth devices, not the data sent from the device to my pc
 * osmc 
<Era> Oh this time the md5sum is different
<Era> Ill try to boot it now
<Redjoke> is there any here that Indonesian nation ?
<osmc> hello
<alkisg> Era, is it the correct one?
<Era> Yes
<Era> It is
<alkisg> Nice
<Era> It booted!
<Era> Thanks for the hel
<Era> help*
<Era> Ill stay logged in for the duration of the install tho, just incase
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Era> I only hope that the wifi driver works
<Era> in the new laptop, out of the box
<Bomber4Chats> anyone with bluetooth experience?
<msdd> why does ubuntu ship C++ compiler by default?
<nschoe> Hi all, I'm having a problem: I've just ran a apt-get dist-upgrade (one week without it), then rebooted the machine and now I cannot 'startx'. When I run 'startx' I've got a single error: xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<nschoe> Any idea what's wrong?
<nschoe> ho and in the ~/.local/xorg/Xorg.log.0 I have one error too: (EE) open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<nschoe> WHy does this happen now? I have been able to startx for months now, and this suddenly happens. ANy idea?
<menace> hi, is there a mechanism in ubuntu that i can specify that all usb-mounts should only be mounted readonly?
<chandu20> hi
<venkat_330> After enabling apparmor on my debian 8 i get : and my lightdm session does not open up : operation="mknod" profile="/usr/sbin/lightdm" name="/run/lightdm.pid" .. http://pastebin.com/JQwpB6ev
<ducasse> venkat_330: then try #debian
<venkat_330> ducasse: Sorry, posted in wrong forum
<nschoe> Nobody? All I can find on Google about these problems dates back a couple of years, after so,e update of xorg. But this is not it: it has just failed today after working fine for months. This is probqbly different
<algern-n> nschoe dilletante guess: chown permissions not uptodate?
<Era> successfully installed
<Era> thanks
<Era> alkisg:
<hateball> nschoe: dont use startx, restart lightdm
<nschoe> algern-n: thanks for answering. How can chown permissions not be up to date? I haven't changed them ?
<nschoe> hateball: I don't have lightdm installed
<chandu20> i am using this notebook --->http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16163/ it was snape and fast in the in the beginning but my ubuntu is slowing down
<nschoe> I log in manually on the console; then run startx as a user, and i3 starts.
<nschoe> What should the permission be on /dev/fb0 ?
<nschoe> okay so I have added my user to the video group and grepping the .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log for (EE) returns nothing, so I don't have the permission denied on /dev/fb0
<ducasse> nschoe: crw-rw---- 1 root video 29, 0 Jul 12 15:10 /dev/fb0
<Zta77> I cannot find "Drag & Drop Threshold" setting in Ubuntu 16.04: https://people.gnome.org/~shaunm/ubuntu/mouse-drag-threshold.html  Anyone else have this problem?  Anyone know how to do this in Ubuntu?
<nschoe> But I still have that xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not per,itted)
<nschoe> ducasse: thanks, I have the same, and now that my user is in the video group I don't have this message anymore
<dante> hey
<dante> anybody online?
<K50215> hello, can anybody check if you have acces to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<nschoe> K50215: seems to hang for me
<K50215> dang it, i need stuff from there and i cant do nothing without it
<nschoe> :/
<nschoe> I can't start X from this morning and I can't do much either :/
<K50215> yeah X is a pain in the neck sometimes
<nschoe> K50215: yes but it has been working fine for months. Now this morning, back from 1-week vacation, dist-upgrade then reboot -> not working
<nschoe> I have basically only one error message: xf86EnableIOPOrts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Opeation not permitted) but I can't find anything recent on Google :/
<msdd> why does ubuntu ship C++ compiler by default?
<K50215> i never liked the dist-upgrade thing, sometimes the update goes bad, one time it mess up my grub config and deleted my kernel files
<nschoe> K50215: the man page seems to say it's preferred to upgrade. But ok.
<K50215> msdd: li think it needs the c++ compiler to install things from the OS
<nschoe> Any idea what the pb might be ?
<keini> good morning
<K50215> nschoe: i have my files in one partition and the SO in another then i reformat and install a new distro when i need and upgrade
<nschoe> K50215: ho no, but 'dist-upgrade' doesn't upgrade the Ubuntu version!
<nschoe> It's just a software upgrade, like 'apt-get upgrade'
<ducasse> msdd: how did you install?
<msdd> ducasse: from the livecd
<K50215> nschoe: really? i think the dist was from disttibution
<ducasse> msdd: any proprietary drivers?
<ducasse> K50215: that's a debian thing, they upgrade to new release with dist-upgrade. ubuntu does not, dist-upgrade is recommended for normal upgrades.
<nschoe> K50215: it's not, see man apt-get. It just better handles conflicts, it is supposed to provide apt with a smart conflict resolution
<msdd> ducasse: virtualbox stuff only
<ducasse> msdd: those modules need to be compiled.
<K50215> ohhh i see
<msdd> they are C modules, not C++
<ducasse> msdd: it probably dragged in build-essential, which provides both afaik.
<nschoe> Okay there is something weird: when I run startx as root, I *don't* see the IOPL PErmission error anymore, BUT startx still returns immediately and X does not startx. Qnd I hqve NO error in the log file
<nschoe> WHat is wrong ?
<nschoe> ho and the return code is 0, so "everything is all right", unless I don't have a freakking X server!
<K50215> nschoe: always running startex in the tty7 thing right?
<ducasse> msdd: yes, dkms depends on make | build-essential | dpkg-dev, so build-essential will be installed by default i assume. anyway, what is the problem?
<JockeTF> Hellopaca!
<JockeTF> Does anyone know of any working repository mirrors for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<nschoe> K50215: no, usually I log in tty as my user; then I run startx and it switches to TTY7
<msdd> it has no business to be on the computer, that's all
<JockeTF> The http://old-releases.ubuntu.com seems dead.
<JockeTF> (This is not my machine, but I'm forced to work on it like this. I cannot upgrade it.)
<ducasse> msdd: it does if it is a dependency.
<msdd> JockeTF: same here
<mcphail> msdd: micromanaging packages like that is going to be frustrating int he extreme
<K50215> well thats weird, is the x server running? i think i had the same issue but it was drivers
<JockeTF> msdd: Has it worked before today? I can wait until tomorrow with this.
<msdd> i have 0 idea
<ducasse> JockeTF: works fine here.
<alkisg> JockeTF: try again now
<alkisg> JockeTF: it didn't work 1 minute ago, it does now
<JockeTF> Yeah, it works now. Excellent.
<JockeTF> Thanks.
<nschoe> Okay so apparently I've fixed it: looking at the .xsession-errors revealed that I had a syntax error in my /usr/share/dbus-1/session.conf
<nschoe> ...
<ducasse> msdd: if you have no idea, why not just trust the dependency system?
 * JockeTF wishes he could fix this server, but is not allowed to. >_<
<JockeTF> Oh well.
<JockeTF> Someone will kill it off in time, I suppose...
<nschoe> Thanks for your help
<alkisg> JockeTF: you could tell someone to hack into it (unpatched security issues etc) and format it for you... :D
<JockeTF> I wish. ;P
 * ducasse volunteers :)
<JockeTF> It is bound to happen at some point though. ;D
<ducasse> j/k
<Zta77> Anyone feel some of their clicks are mistaken for drag-and-drops?  Here's the fix: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse drag-threshold 20
<backbox> ?
<k1l_> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<pimpMyNick> Need to add a custom screen resolution of 1366x768 in ubuntu 16.04 with intel integrated graphic card. The xorg.conf and xrandr method doesnot work. Can anyone help?
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: did you try cvt 1366 768, then xrandr --newmode, xrandr --addmode etc? Where was the error?
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  yes. When I apply resolution through terminal or graphical settings, it doesnot work. Only native resolution is appared back which is fullHD for my monitor.
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: run those commands and put the whole output to pastebin
<pimpMyNick> ok
<alkisg> "it doesn't work" doesn't help in troubleshooting, while actual error messages do
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  pastebin is under heavy load, website says. where do i post that now?
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: paste.ubuntu.com
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23060933/
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: and after the last command, the output of xrandr shows that 1366 is not selected?
<alkisg> *1368
<pimpMyNick> no alkisg  ...no error message appears.
<pimpMyNick> just normal
<pimpMyNick> no return
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: run xrandr again after the last command
<alkisg> And paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> I don't understand "normal"... I want to see if there's a * right next to 1368 in the output of xrandr, after all those commands, or not
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  It says Current resolution is 1400x900, which was before applying this command.
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: any messages in: dmesg | tail, or in: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Ind> Help! my both control(ctrl) button stops working many times a day but my keyboard is working well on another computer(ubuntu 16.14 lts)
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  i ll see... just a minute
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: actually, better upload your whole Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com...
<pimpMyNick> ok
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  here is output of xorg.0.log     http://pastebin.com/1r090rck
<notadeveloper> you cant have different video cards under ubuntu
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  here is output of demsg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23060953/
<notadeveloper> i tried the same
<notadeveloper> nvidia and radeon and x got mad
<notadeveloper> x11
 * pimpMyNick is not sure whether notadeveloper  says to him or not
<notadeveloper> thats for you pimpMyNick
<pimpMyNick> thanks
 * alkisg has used up to 3 cards
<alkisg> with 16.04
<pimpMyNick> but i only have intel default one. No dedicated GPU
<notadeveloper> what does line 75 do?
<pimpMyNick> wait, ill see
<Ind>  Help! my both control(ctrl) button stops working many times a day but my keyboard is working well on another computer(ubuntu 16.14 lts)
<notadeveloper> s
<pimpMyNick> notadeveloper,  Seriously buddy. I dont have any dedicated GPU. I have no idea from where it is loading.
<dalto> Ind: 16.04 and ** 16.14 I presume - is 16.14 out yet? :)
<pimpMyNick> Ind,  maybe keyboard not configured properly. just a guess. Try reconfiguring
<Ind> how
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: what's the output of this? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<Ind> Sorry. this is 16.04 lts
<pimpMyNick> Ind,  from keyboard settings which can be found from main settings
<dalto> an answer for correct V No. - help is at hand
<dalto> pimp is your man
<pimpMyNick> alk             00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0102] (rev 09)
<pimpMyNick> 	DeviceName: Intel(R) HD Graphics Device
<pimpMyNick> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2017]
<farhad> msg nickserv identify kjkszpjj
<farhad> can any body know how install hexo
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: err, can you try again with `lspci -nn -k | grep -A 4 VGA` ==> I want to see if it says "drivers in use" anywhere there, I think that the driver doesn't get loaded
<notadeveloper> farhad, whats hexo
<farhad> http://blog.kavoori.com/2014-10-13/installing-hexo-on-ubuntu.html
<notadeveloper> pimpMyNick, try lspci -vvv | grep VGA
<ducasse> dalto: there will never be a *.14, there are only 12 months in the year...
<notadeveloper> if it only shows intel vid card
<notadeveloper> then do
<notadeveloper> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  additional output is          Kernel driver in use: i915
<pimpMyNick> 	Kernel modules: i915
<pimpMyNick>     Rest output is same. If u need full, i will pastebin it
<notadeveloper> or Xserver
<notadeveloper> pls pastebin
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: and are you sure your Xorg.0.log ends at line 113? nothing after "[   170.072] No devices to configure.  Configuration failed." ?
<pimpMyNick> notadeveloper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23060972/
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  i see, a minute plz
<notadeveloper> npm is ruby right
<ducasse> notadeveloper: npm is node, i believe.
<notadeveloper> ok
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  yes
<pimpMyNick> it ends there
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: it seems like the wrong file: [   170.039] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 31 11:08:58 2016
<notadeveloper> pimpMyNick, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: try another one of the Xorg.?.log files
<alkisg> E.g. Xorg.1.log or so
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  xorg.1.log    Here is output     http://paste.ubuntu.com/23060988/
<pimpMyNick> notadeveloper,  should i reconfigure xorg? alkisg  is working. So it may not be rude and it may not interupt his investigation
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: that one is from [   174.993] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun Jul 31 11:09:03 2016 as well
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: you've rebooted since then, haven't you?
<notadeveloper> yes cause you have many module getting loaded
<alkisg> If so, find another one of the Xorg.log files and check the correct date
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  how to check date
<alkisg> pimpMyNick:  $ grep Time /var/log/Xorg.*
<alkisg> Or just check the file dates, see which one is newer
<notadeveloper> how do i run hexo on my server
<notadeveloper> it looks nice
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  checked. No newer log found. I have booted system today, on tuestday 16 aug.
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: what's the output of this?  ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*
<baimaker> hello,world
<k1l_> notadeveloper: farhad i would not trust that howto: curl someurl.com/install.sh | bash. that is a highway to desaster
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6314 Jul 31 11:08 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pimpMyNick> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6314 Jul 31 11:08 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<pimpMyNick> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6314 Jul 31 11:09 /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: can you put the output of this, to pastebin? ls -l /var/log
 * pimpMyNick is really thankful to notadeveloper  and hopes he understands pimp has put him on hold to pay respect to alkisg 
<k1l_> notadeveloper: better take a look at pelican
<k1l_> pimpMyNick: please run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pimpMyNick> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23061003/
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: it seems that your /var/log/ is normally writeable, yet your Xorg.log doesn't get created... very strange
<pimpMyNick> kil_    dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> pimpMyNick: it should output a url. please show that
<liava_> Test
<pimpMyNick> http://termbin.com/0ghm
<pimpMyNick>    kil_
<liava_> Hey fresh ubuntu install what's term Cms for flash again? Novice user
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  thanks a lot for ur help. any suggestions?
<liava_> Got it . Later . Be  nice
<aryo> howdy?
<aryo> i want to know linux mint general room?
<k1l_> !mint | aryo
<ubottu> aryo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aryo> about channel
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: is there something weird in your ubuntu setup? For example, how are you running xorg? Why do you have gdm3.log?
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  I am using ubuntu gnome
<pimpMyNick> gdm3.log no such file
<alkisg> drwx--x--x 2 root              gdm     4096 Apr 21 10:11 gdm3
<pimpMyNick> maybe
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: I don't know why no recent xorg.log exists; you may try asking in #ubuntu-x, although they do take a lot time to answer usually, but their answers are very informative
<alkisg> I wonder if somehow systemd journals are used there, instead of logs.. dunno
<pimpMyNick> ok, i will try reconfiguring X as suggested by notadeveloper  and see what happens
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: note,
<alkisg> that notadeveloper suggested that based on a xorg.log that is not current
<alkisg> And, it's normal for xorg to load multiple modules and unload them after they are not needed
<alkisg> But ok the dpkg-reconfigure won't hurt, afaik...
<pimpMyNick> ok
 * alkisg would try #ubuntu-x
<pimpMyNick> alkisg,  yeah i would try that channel too
<alkisg> pimpMyNick: start with "why don't I see a xorg.log", not with your xrandr issue
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there any raspberry pi toolchain available somewhere in the repositories / ppa?
<Anticom> if possible i'd like to avoid buildling the toolchain myself
 * pimpMyNick is thankful to alkisg      notadeveloper      and k1l_     for their effort
<diverdude> Hello...i am trying to make NFS share on a directory where there are new devices mounted and unmounted in subdirectories. However when i browse these mounted subdirectories on the remote machine i cannot see the content. What is the best way to handle this? I think there is a parameter called crossmnt, but it seems to be not so robust. Is there a good way to handle such a problem?
<lol521> :) hi all
<aryo> nobody alive on #linuxmint
<aryo> so i want to know. which better ubuntu or mint?
<Makulit> I did advise you where to go to get specific Linux Mint help aryo.
<Makulit> I have not used Ubuntu as a desktop O/S, but I do have Mint on my laptop and it seems to work well. Everything worked, even Wi-Fi on install.
<aryo> yes i also have Mint on my laptop
<k1l_> aryo: didnt you answer that question already to yourself? you are asking here in #ubuntu
<aryo> but i have some problem when installing Metasploit-framework and Genymotion
<aryo> kil_, i just compare
<Anticom> aryo: first of all you'd have to define what "better" actually is for you
<glitchd> hello all
<Makulit> Do you have a commercial licence for Metasploit aryo?
<aryo> i am linux new user, actually
<glitchd> trying to change the color of the font of my clock in the indicator plugin..
<aryo> no idon't have
<k1l_> aryo: well, that is an issue with those 2 projects you named. that will be an issue on every other distro, too
<aryo> ahh i see
<glitchd> anyone have clue how to change the color of the clock in the indicator plugin? or maybe some configs i cant look at to find what color is set?
<aryo> indicator plugin?
<aryo> try to edit configuration file
<glitchd> ...did you even read the entire question?
<aryo> ahhh my bad, so sorry
<glitchd> lol its all good
<aryo> i am Linux new user actually
<Makulit> Me too :)
<aryo> yep and it's fun.... isn't it?
<notadeveloper> hey Makulit
<notadeveloper> are you from manila?
<yanku>  Hi,when root partition is full, and i delete some files,but it is the same,is there some people met the same ?
<Makulit> notadeveloper: No.
<alkisg> (12:59:20 μμ) aryo: nobody alive on #linuxmint ==> go to irc.spotchat.org, not to freenode. They are different servers with different people. https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<alkisg> yanku: which file did you delete? are you sure it was in the root partition? Also, if some file is in use, and it's deleted, the space is freed later on when the file descriptor is closed...
<yanku> alkisg: I delete the /hoe/sam/ ,and I have reboot,
<alkisg> yanku: and are you sure that /home/sam is in the root partition and not in a separate home partition?
<alkisg> yanku: run this: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output?
<yanku> alkisg;wait a moment
<hateball> A wild guess is that this is an LVM install with /boot full of old kernels
<yanku> alkisg: you are right,/home and / is not in the same partition
<hateball> yanku: are you able to run "sudo apt-get autoremove" ? That should clean out old kernels taking up space
<yanku> hateball: I have./var in sda3 / in sd2 and /home in sda6
<hateball> yanku: could you provide us with the resulting link from the command alkisg asked you to run?
<yanku> root@debian:/# df -h | nc
<yanku> Cmd line: Filesystem: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host
<hateball> ...
<yanku> I can not understand wht "nc termbin.com 9999"
<yanku> I can not understand what "nc termbin.com 9999"
<joelio> yanku: netcat used to pipe the output of the previous command to termbin.com on port 9999
<joelio> you then get an url to the thing you posted
<joelio> which you can share here, for diagnostics
<yanku> root@debian:/# df -h
<yanku> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<yanku> /dev/sda2       6.3G  6.3G   68K 100% /
<yanku> udev             10M     0   10M   0% /dev
<yanku> tmpfs           3.2G  9.2M  3.2G   1% /run
<yanku> tmpfs           7.8G   80K  7.8G   1% /dev/shm
<joelio> yanku: pasting lots of lines in IRC generally considered bad form, use a pastebin/termbin ;)
<yanku> sorry for that
<yanku> Is it possible to resize the root partition if I delete the /home partition?
<hateball> you dont need to delete anything as long as there is free space, just liveboot gparted and resize
<yanku> I can not install gparted
<k1l_> yanku: is this debian or ubuntu?
<yanku> debian, actually,But I think the same
<k1l_> yanku: then please ask in #debian
<yanku> ok thank you all the same
<wangyao> clear
<certaci2> joelio: Thanks for the clue to netcat and termbin - after a quick bit of research and installation into my virginal new ubuntu config I am now successfully using nc and termbin....
<reednj_> quit
<joelio> certaci2: no problem :)
<barq> Is there any workaround for this? I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1612965 this bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1612965 in unity (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor has wrong postition (Ubuntu 16.04)" [Undecided,New]
<idoko> so if I'm trying to make a huge update via ssh, which device will consume more bandwidth, remote or local?
<k1l_> idoko: the remote one. the ssh is just displaying what is happening but not downloading everything to your local system
<ThetaOrionis> !distros
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ThetaOrionis> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<idoko> k1l_: I see, thanks for clearing that up :)
<OerHeks> With a command, i can open & close my dvd-tray, but i can not poweroff my printer.
<OerHeks> I don't know where to look for anymore ..
<popey> bet you can turn off your printer if it has a web UI
<popey> using curl
<SunOS> hello ,  i have a problem with the  network interfaces in 16.04
<OerHeks> popey, no webui, it's a samsung usb laserprinter, but find nothing related in cups
<OerHeks> popey, and i find no simular questions too.. so i am smart or this feature is not widely needed?
<popey> OerHeks: I suspect most people just reach over and press the power button
<popey> OerHeks: but there may be some command you can throw at the printer over USb to do it, never looked into it
<SunOS> networking.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<OerHeks> It would be a nice campagne: IoT-EoT
<SunOS> Failed to bring up eth0.
<SunOS> what can i do really ? to start this network interfaces
<OerHeks> SunOS, on what ubuntu version ? ifconfig -a # should tell the interface names33
<SunOS> the name of interfaces is a eth0
<ExIT> re
<k1l_> SunOS: "lsb_release -d" brings you what output?
<SunOS> lsb_release -d
<SunOS> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> SunOS: what did you do or change?
<SunOS> i try with this  dmesg | grep eth0
<SunOS> notihng
<SunOS> just after reboot my interface did`n work
<k1l_> what desktop is it?
<joelio> 16.04 uses consistent device naming
<SunOS> it`s VPS
<joelio> unless you've set your grub line to net.ifnames=0 and biosdevname=0...
<joelio> or it's a dist-upgrade (at a pinch)
<k1l_> its a vserver
<SunOS> it`s dist-upgrade ;)
<SunOS> an then broken
<joelio> do you see it in #ifconfig -a
<k1l_> so you upgraded it and then it doesnt work?
<k1l_> are you sure your hoster supports upgrades at all? some vserver systems dont support that.
<SunOS> joelio , still show me a latest configuration before update
<SunOS> k1l_ , i have another ubuntu and on him work fine
<SunOS> i change the names of interfaces from eth0 to ens
<SunOS> i do thah with  dmesg | grep eth0
<SunOS> and show me [    4.194185] e1000 0000:00:12.0 ens18: renamed from eth0
<mbwe> MM
<k1l_> SunOS: "dmesg | grep eth0" doesnt change anything, it only shows something
<SunOS> yeah i know that
<joelio> SunOS: as I said, consistent device naming
<k1l_> "ifconfig -a | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<wish^> So apparently my ubuntu 14.04 LTS was on an old kernel 3.6.17 generic. Is it possible that this could have had something to do with compiz sometimes freezing?
<SunOS> http://termbin.com/mm3h
<wish^> I am on 4.4.0-34-generic now
<hateball> wish^: are you using an Intel GPU?
<wish^> I am
<k1l_> wish^: yes. 3.6er kernel will do make a lot of issues. 14.04 was shipped with 3.13 kernel
<wish^> 4770K
<wish^> k1l_, Ok, but using the newer 4.4 is best right now right? OR should i be on the old one?
<hateball> wish^: newer kernel means newer intel drivers and hopefully a more stable experience
<k1l_> !hwe | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<acresearch> hello people, i am starting to learn how to use vi, i thought it would highlight codes when you use it, but mine does not, is there a way to highlight the codes (for example bash) etc...?
<k1l_> SunOS: hmm. i would ask the hoster, to be honest
<SunOS> ;)
<aryo> i have tried cracking WPA2/PSK with Aircrack
<aryo> it's really worked like a charm
<wish^> Yes that is where i got this current kernel from, k1l_
<aryo> but it's difficult to guessing, huh?
<aryo> hahaha
<k1l_> aryo: we dont support that in here
<cfhowlett> aryo, off-topic
<aryo> ahh my bad, so sorry
<wish^> hateball, Great, then i look forward to having a system that does not freeze. I was getting some random freezes that would freeze the screen but the mouse would still be able to move, nothing was clickable though
<fstx> Hi! I get "ads_find_dc: name resolution for realm ... failed: NT_STATUS_NO_LOGON_SERVERS" in log.winbindd-dc-connect. kinit works.
<vahe> hi all ,I have a strange situation,I don't know what to do)) I bought a minipc if you connect to an hdmi TV then the Internet is working (LAN) but if without a monitor or tv without it the Internet doesn't work))  mini pc pcg02u
<acresearch> hello people, i am starting to learn how to use vi, i thought it would highlight codes when you use it, but mine does not, is there a way to highlight the codes (for example bash) etc...?
<hateball> vahe: by LAN, do you mean ethernet or wifi?
<vahe> hateball:  ethernet
<freakyy> hi all i have a question. im on ubuntu gnome 16.04.1 i have it installed once on my laptop and once on my big pc. now my problem is when it starts, on my laptop it shows everything in a good resolution but on my big pc the resolution is kinda small and everythign is so big on the screen like grub, the boot screen, the ALT+F1 consoles etc.
<freakyy> how can i fix htis?
<freakyy> shouldnt this be setup automatically?
<NeoFrontier> Hi, how big is the upgrade from 14.04 to the next one 16 ?
<SunOS> it`s so strange for me
<SunOS> the network interface works
<SunOS> but still show me a error
<hateball> NeoFrontier: depends on the amount of installed packages. The upgrader will tell you before it starts as well
<SunOS> [....] Restarting networking (via systemctl): networking.serviceJob for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<SunOS>  failed!
<NeoFrontier> oh will it, great @ hateball s
<NeoFrontier> :)
<FManTropyx> should I just do aptitude safe-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<FinalX> hey, hey - something keeps changing my /etc/timezone after I manually edit it (through Puppet), but dpkg-reconfigure tzdata "fixes" it.. what is changing it back automatically, and how can I prevent that (by setting it in a more appropriate file?)
<mbwe> i would just use timedatectl set-timezone FinalX
<joelio> manually edit via puppet? if using the standard puppetlabs module, then that shouldn't be needed
<joelio> it's a fire and forget
<mmahmoud> is mint better than ubuntu?
<bazhang> mmahmoud, ask in the chat channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic mmahmoud
<FinalX> joelio: which would that be, then? the module we use edits /etc/timezone, and something changes it back, and it's only on our Ubuntu 16.04 servers/containers :)
<wish^> Is there anyone that can recommend an alternative to Unity?
<bazhang> gnome-shell wish^
<mbwe> ehm you are running ubuntu otherwise switch to the other flavours wish^
<bazhang> it's the other gnome3 shell wish^
<mbwe> like xubuntu xfce
<mbwe> or install the budgie desktop wish^
<mbwe> wish^: budgie desktop info https://solus-project.com/budgie/
<mbwe> Or if you want something more simple install i3 :)
<wish^> Can i use KDE Plasma on Ubuntu?
<hateball> wish^: yes
<mbwe> yes ofcourse you can, you can install any desktop flavour you want
<hateball> wish^: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !find plasme
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasme&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<bazhang> oops
<BluesKaj> wish^, yes it's called kubuntu
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<bazhang> !find plasma
<OerHeks> tons of choise
<ubottu> Found: kdeconnect-plasma, kdeconnect-plasma-dbg, kdeplasma-addons-data, kdeplasma-addons-dbg, libkf5plasma5, libkf5plasmaquick5, libplasma-geolocation-interface5, libplasma3, libplasma4-perl, libsmokeplasma3 (and 91 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<mbwe> There is also the most updated version of the kde desktop, and kde people tell me that it gets the best kde experience, take a look at https://neon.kde.org/
<mbwe> it uses ubuntu 16.04lts as a base wish^
<wish^> Yes that is the tone i saw mbwe, i really liked the look of it. But i am not sure i can use it on 14.04
<mbwe> 14.04 well it would be a nice time to upgrade or reinstall your system :)
<wish^> I looked into upgrading but i heard that it is not good for stable system
<wish^> So I will do a fresh install
<mbwe> yeah its always good to do a fresh install, although i use ubuntu on my servers and arch for my desktop combined with some other devices which run freebsd
<OerHeks> you heard wrong :-D
<wish^> OerHeks, I read that upgrading can cause certain issues
<mbwe> well i did a server upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 with minor problems
<OerHeks> oh boy, here we go again ..
<mbwe> Nothing one could not fix,
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<wish^> OerHeks, please dont be rude
<mbwe> OerHeks: who is spreading FUD
<Fedoration> Is this channel also for ElementaryOS?
<OerHeks> you can call me rude, but don't spread uncertain facts please
<OerHeks> Fedoration, nope
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Fedoration> Aww.
<wish^> I simply said I read something, I am not spreading anything. Instead of whining about what I stated I read, please tell me why I am wrong
<wish^> Nothing worse then a condescending attitude
<bazhang> wish^, please not here
<Fedoration> OerHeks: fantastic - thanks!
<bazhang> wish^, get back to support here, chit chat NOT here
<wish^> Ok sorry bazhang
<FManTropyx> I just want to try the automatic upgrade first and if it won't work, I will install anew from a 16.04 image
<OerHeks> there is just 1 thing missing in the upgrade story: always prepare a dvd/usb with the iso.
<baffometi> Does anyone know how many developers Ubuntu has?
<FManTropyx> not useful for a remote host
<bazhang> try a chat channel baffometi like #ubuntu-discuss
<reednj> .
<wish^> Is there some way to make all my updates go through synaptic package manager and disables ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> just use what you want
<ikonia> don't like software center, don't use it
<ikonia> synaptic will still pick up updates
<wish^> Ubuntu software center still pops up though
<ikonia> ahhh the notifications pop up you mean ?
<Ussat> I am having a odd issue here when installing 2 packages on 16.04. The packages are samtools and bcftools. I am building the server for a researcher here at work. The two packages are disctinctly different, have different uses, commands etc, but sem to conflict and overwrite each other. I install them via standard apt-get commands, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23061365/. Any advice here how to get both packages installed at the same
<OerHeks> Ussat, interesting, libhts1 gives in the changelog:
<OerHeks> htslib (1.2.1-2ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=high  * Skip test-suites on armhf, powerpc and s390x due to broken endiannes   and alignment issues. See https://github.com/samtools/htslib/issues/98   for details. Hopefully upstream will agree on a concept and merge it soon.
<Ussat> yea, in am in the server channel and seem to have found the issue.
<OerHeks> Ussat, excellent!
<Ussat> Fortunately, these two servers I am building for the researchr are one off's. ONly two systems, a test and prod
<OerHeks> To ensure production, that snapcraft solution takes time, but i think it is a good solution, for now.
<Ussat> oh sure...looking into that not
<Ussat> looks like the best non-sucky solution atm
<engy> hello
<Ussat> anf TBH does not suprise me ran into this, these are niche toolsets
<Ussat> We generally use RHEL as our *nix of choice but have recently introduced ubuntu into our standards for our researchers
<redRose> hi
<redRose> hoe can i install veracrypt in ubuntu 16.04?
<redRose> how can i install veracrypt in ubuntu 16.04?
<Ben64> redRose: it's not in the repositories so you're kind of on your own with it. check for a PPA maybe, or their website or something
<redRose>  how can i install veracrypt in ubuntu 16.04?
<Ben64> redRose: look above
<DJones> redRose: There is a ppa for that https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Contributed%20Resources  Add the ppa,  update sources, and sudo apt install ....
<DJones> !ppa | redRose
<ubottu> redRose: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<redRose>  how can i install veracrypt in ubuntu 6.04?
<Ben64> :|
<redRose> thanks
<redRose> is there any officially supported app to decrypt true-crypt volume?
<Ussat> OerHeks, I found a PPA for samtools here, https://launchpad.net/~nebc/+archive/ubuntu/bio-linux/+packages?field.name_filter=samtools&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= thoughts ?
 * engy waves hello
<engy> whois akaWolf
<paracusia> hello, I have problems seeing new created partition device nodes in /dev - /proc/partitions shows them all and "partprobe" also changed nothing, what can I do instead of rebooting? I guess it has something to do with udev?
<ikonia> paracusia: it won't happen if the disk is in use
<ikonia> not even a udev trigger event will work
<paracusia> its not in use ikonia, just created a partition with fdisk
<paracusia> kernel sees it(dmesg)
<Mani_> hello
<paracusia> hi mani
<ikonia> paracusia: the disk is not in use at all
<ikonia> no other partitions on it
<Mani_> i want to install whats app on my ubuntu phone
<paracusia> correct ikonia
<paracusia> there is only one partition on this disk, never used the disk before
<ikonia> paracusia: so if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" for example does it show the partitions
<paracusia> yes
<paracusia> partprobe also shows it
<Mani_> does it possible or not?
<ikonia> paracusia: so what's actually missing
<ikonia> paracusia: what are you expecting to happen thats nt
<ikonia> not
<paracusia> ikonia, the /dev/sda1 node is missing
<ikonia> paracusia: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" please
<paracusia> only /dev/sda exists in /dev
<Mani_> hello paracusia
<Mani_> i want to install whats app on my ubuntu phone
<Mani_> is it posible
<paracusia> ikonia, sure: https://nopaste.me/view/386950e4
<paracusia> Mani_, dunno, look at whatsapp.com maybe
<ikonia> paracusia: so if you do "ls -la /dev/sda1" what do you get
<paracusia> no such file or directory
<k1l_> Mani_: no, whatsapp doesnt allow a client on ubuntu touch phones.
<ikonia> paracusia: thats quite odd,
<Mani_> thank you k1l
<ikonia> paracusia: you may want to look at a udev trigger event
<ikonia> but that really shouldn't be needed
<ikonia> paracusia: how many disks does this system have
<paracusia> only 3 disks ikonia
<paracusia> in rules.d folder is only one file for network devices
<ikonia> paracusia: can you pastebin the output of "mount" please
<OerHeks> Mani_, there is a webwhatsapp https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=whatsap&sort=relevance
<paracusia> ikonia, https://nopaste.me/view/74f586fe
<paracusia> ikonia, devtmpfs is correctly mounted as far as I can tell
<ikonia> paracusia: aufs ?? what is this system running
<paracusia> its a rescue system ikonia
<ikonia> paracusia: from what ?
<paracusia> aufs mounted on debian
<paracusia> thats only for writes in ram, because the source nfs is r/o
<paracusia> has nothing to do with /dev
<jiohdi> pls help: I have an UNLOCK KEYRING popup which is causing problems, I don't have a password that works for it... how do I fix it?
<k1l_> jiohdi: its your users password. the one you set on install
<jiohdi> k1l_, does not work
<paracusia> ikonia, will try to run udev in debug mode now
<k1l_> jiohdi: make sure that capslock is not active or such things
<ikonia> paracusia: is the debian solution a livecd or is it running from a disk ?
<paracusia> its running via network, nfs
<jiohdi> k1l_, tried every password I have ever used nothing works
<k1l_> did you change the password?
<OerHeks> jiohdi, check your keyring ( passwords & keys)
<jiohdi> k1l_, I did change my personal password
<jiohdi> OerHeks, I am using mate and that option does not seem to exist
<k1l_> and do you use autologin?
<jiohdi> k1l_, nope, I put in my password at every login
<Fione> hello.
<Tameiki> Hello
<Fione> I want to request with a trojan situation which may or may not involve ubuntu. So, apparently I had to install packet sniffer on my pc and make all of my device network go through it. ubuntu software repository doesn't give me anything and apt-cache search wireshark gives me several options: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev, wireshark-gtk, wireshark-qt. any recommendation on what I should choose (if I even should choose wireshark over other packet
<Tameiki> On my laptop, the cdrom isn't working. I have a /dev/sg0, but it didn't mount auto or with 'mount /dev/sg0 /mnt'. Anyone have some idea please ?
<Tameiki> (sr0 * )
<OerHeks> Fione, this is what i get, installing wireshark > http://paste.ubuntu.com/23061670/ no need for -dev unless you need wireshard dev packages to build something
<OerHeks> c/wireshark
<Fione> another question. Right now I'm using my parent's phone wifi, where the IP is reported as spam/botnet infected with trojan tinba. need help on eliminating list of suspected devices? does this trojan infect android devices?
<OerHeks> Fione, that would be a Q for #android
<Fione> need root? I cannot do it on my parent's phone.
<Fione> oh. Q you mean is question?
<Fione> sorry.
<avioniiic> W:The repository 'http://deb.playonlinux.com xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://deb.playonlinux.com/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<OerHeks> avioniiic, check the playonlinux site how to add the key
<avioniiic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<avioniiic> I'm reading instructions from ubuntu website....
<OerHeks> wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<OerHeks> avioniiic, i see, there is no mention of adding the key on our wiki
<OerHeks> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html and click ubuntu
<avioniiic> OerHeks: Thanks!
<OerHeks> avioniiic, see that red line:  install the package wine:i386
<avioniiic> Yes, what's the difference between Trusty, Saucey, and Precise?
<OerHeks> avioniiic, those are ubuntu verions, i notice they haven't updated to xenial, so use the trusty version, and change trusty>xenial
<kobalter> EriC^^: could you remind me of the permissions required to fix the ssh password less thingy
<kobalter> ?
<OerHeks> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_xenial.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<kobalter> i tried 750 on .ssh and authorized keys
<EriC^^> kobalter: check the home dir that it's 750 too
<kobalter> i just thought of that
<kobalter> i need to write this in a stone or something
<ducasse> kobalter: iirc, ~/.ssh should be 700
<OerHeks> kobalter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys # chmod 700 ~/.ssh  # chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<fpqc> heya
<kobalter> yesterday with fewer permissions was not working ducasse OerHeks
<fpqc> installed xenial server to run an mpd last night at work
<kobalter> 750 should do it
<fpqc> I got it working with alsa outputting through hd audio in stereo
<fpqc> but before that, I tried using hdmi
<fpqc> now the weird thing was, I didn't have pulse installed, no gui, just alsa and the mpd and some supporting python packages
<ducasse> kobalter: what didn't work? unless i'm mistaken, sshd will complain if permissions are too lax.
<fpqc> rewrite the asound.conf to change thedefault audio device for pcm to the hdmi
<fpqc> works great for about 8 minutes of continuous play
<avioniiic> $ sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_xenial.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<avioniiic> --2016-08-16 09:21:16--  http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_xenial.list
<avioniiic> Resolving deb.playonlinux.com (deb.playonlinux.com)... 51.254.83.230, 2001:41d0:2:37ca::1e
<avioniiic> Connecting to deb.playonlinux.com (deb.playonlinux.com)|51.254.83.230|:80... connected.
<avioniiic> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<avioniiic> 2016-08-16 09:21:16 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<fpqc> then, suddenly, music stops, cannot test the device again, says it's locked by a program
<fpqc> even when I killall the mpd and cancel it in systemd
<ducasse> !paste | avioniiic
<ubottu> avioniiic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fpqc> disable and stop
<fpqc> does that sound like a driver bug?
<avioniiic> sorry didn't think it would be 6 lines
<Tameiki> Hello, I have an issue with my cdrom. He spin, but it didn't mount auto or with mount command.
<kobalter> ducasse: i am getting the password prompt instead of key access
<fpqc> my asound.conf was simple, I unmuted the device
<fpqc> and it worked but then somehow died and exploded
<kobalter> somehow just changed it and didnt work :/
<fpqc> also when I did lsof on /dev/snd, none of the devices had active handles
<BluesKaj> fpqc,  configure alsmixer then sudo alsctl store rather than recofigging asound
<fpqc> BluesKaj, ?
<jiohdi> is there a way to remove the keyring from ubuntu
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer and alsactl store, fp
<fpqc> what do you mean configure alsamixer
<fpqc> I unmuted the device
<fpqc> but I still need asound to change the default
<BluesKaj> set it up for your audio inpts and outputs
<fpqc> in alsamixer?
<fpqc> alsamixer is like a curses gui
<fpqc> do you mean amixer?
<BluesKaj> no alsamixer
<fpqc> what do you mean configure alsamixer then
<fpqc> I pressed f1 and there is no place to set a default device in it
<fpqc> I have it open right now
<fpqc> you can select a device and unmute it
<fpqc> that's it
<fpqc> you can't even change the volume in alsamixer on hdmi
<fpqc> bc it's s/pdif and doesn't have a preamp value
<BluesKaj> fpqc, ok set up alsamixer then , forget the configure part if semantics sidetracks you
<fpqc> BluesKaj, what do you mean set up alsamixer
<fpqc> I installed alsamixer
<fpqc> I used it
<fpqc> I unmuted the device
<fpqc> now what
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the terminal
<fpqc> yes
<fpqc> done
<fpqc> I'm in
<fpqc> I have two available devices
<fpqc> hw 0,0 "hd audio" and hw 1,3 "hdmi"
<fpqc> in alsamixer how do you propose I set hw 1,3 to be my default output device?
<fpqc> I don't see any place to do it mate
<BluesKaj> hdmi audio is channeled from your default soundcard thru the gpu to the hdmi audio digital output
<BluesKaj> fpqc,^
<fpqc> BluesKaj, and?
<fpqc> it's not muted I'm looking at it
<fpqc> hdmi_vol is 100%
<fpqc> is it bc of auto-mute?
<BluesKaj> yes if automute is enabled
<fpqc> so what does automute do
<fpqc> mute all other devices?
<BluesKaj> it mutes everything
<fpqc> except what
<BluesKaj> use the down arrow key to disable automute
<fpqc> yes
<fpqc> what is it muting
<fpqc> it doesn't look like it's muting hdmi bc it's not muted
<CJ17MR> Helllo
<soreau> using 16.04, I'm trying to get network-manager-pptp upgraded from xenial-updates, from version 1.1.83 to 1.2.0 and have all xenial-updates related repos enabled in sources.list (except deb-src) but after apt update/upgrade/dist-upgrade, it doesn't upgrade this package
<kobalter> EriC^^: OerHeks after changing persmission should i restart something or is it supposed to work
<kobalter> the ssh passwordless with keys
<EriC^^> it should work
<EriC^^> without restarting
<kobalter> i set it up same as the other user
<soreau> EriC^^: might need to restart sshd
<kobalter> on client or server
<kobalter> i guess server
<soreau> d is for daemon, which is usually the server, yes
<ducasse> soreau: the latest version in the repos is 1.1.93-1ubuntu1
<soreau> ducasse: I want this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/network-manager
<m_tadeu> hi...where's the best place to ask about lost partitions?
<fpqc> m_tadeu, church mainly
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Why not tell us a bit about your problem? What happened?
<soreau> m_tadeu: maybe #grub
<soreau> and here
<yancho> hi. i'm doing an upgrade and got this error after the restart: A start job is running for raise network interfaces (2 minutes of 5 mins 1 sec) - any idea what I can do please?
<kobalter> nada :/
<fpqc> you do not need a technician you need a priest =O
<fpqc> =(
<ducasse> soreau: that is network-manager, not network-manager-pptp
<soreau> ducasse: oh ok, let me see
<m_tadeu> I was reorganizing my partitions and moved one to a "better" place...now I can't mount it...it complains about a bad super block
<k1l_> soreau: "apt-cache policy network-manager-pptp" can you pastebin the output?
<fpqc> m_tadeu, did you try seeing if fdisk can auto-fix
<m_tadeu> here's the log of the operations http://pastebin.com/KnmKgdpB
<fpqc> obviously dd a backup of the drive
<fpqc> before you work on a live version
<soreau> k1l_: *** 1.1.93-1ubuntu1 500        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<soreau> ducasse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/1568336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568336 in network-manager-pptp (Ubuntu) "pppd crashed with SIGSEGV in plugin_init()" [Medium,Fix released]
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Did you try running one of those fsck commands that is said to run?
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: yup...no lock...tried all superblock backups
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Is this an MBR or GPT disk?
<ducasse> soreau: that package should contain the fix
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: what is GPT?
<soreau> ducasse: I have this version and it's still broken for me, but I also read https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=820295;msg=38 which states "Fixed in version network-manager-pptp/1.2.0-1"
<ubottu> Debian bug 820295 in network-manager-pptp "network-manager-pptp: pppd segfaults when NM tries to establish PPTP connection since 1.1.92-1" [Grave,Fixed]
<soreau> m_tadeu: the question is, what is google?
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Are you using BIOS or UEFI? (Do you know?)
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: BIOS
<FinalX> answering my own question earlier, /etc/localtime now needs to be a symlink in 16.04, which target is read bij dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and recreates /etc/timezone. fixed, Puppet now just sets the symlink :)
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Then it sounds as though you moved a logical partition, that's probably going to end in a bad time.
<soreau> ducasse: and there was a lot of fixed/notfixed back-n-forth
<ducasse> soreau: that fix is in a debian package, not in ubuntu
<soreau> ducasse: sure, but upstream the versions should be the same
<k1l_> soreau: no. dont mix debian and ubuntu packages
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: yes, it's a logical partition
<ducasse> soreau: it is a higher version than what ubuntu has available
<soreau> k1l_: I know that..
<soreau> ducasse: 16.04 at least http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/network-manager-pptp-gnome
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: And how is it that you came across the extra space before said partition?
<k1l_> soreau: yakkety is 16.10
<soreau> indubitably
<ducasse> soreau: so what is the question?
<kobalter> it is when i enable IdentityFile that gives me errors
<soreau> ducasse: well I got confused because I thought I wasn't getting a version from xenial-updates
<soreau> ducasse: but now I have to figure out what to do in order to fix this..
<ducasse> soreau: ask for a sru?
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: I installed the system in another disk...so / and /home  partition were not necessary anymore....so I moved my "data" partition back
<kobalter> when i use rsync i have the error where rsync logs on with another user rather than the one specified in .ssh/config
<k1l_> soreau: is there a bugreport on launchpad for your issue?
<soreau> ducasse: slippery rock university?
<ducasse> !sru | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Sounds like you tried to move a logical partition to a normal partition.
<soreau> ducasse: ok thanks
<ducasse> soreau: but if no bug is filed nothing will happen. file one, and point to the debian bug report.
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: any idea what can I do about this?
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: I hope you took a backup before attempting to move your data. It might still be salvage able, but it will probably take one-on-one help.
<m_tadeu> rypervenche: didn't have any storage that big
<rypervenche> m_tadeu: Then you didn't care about losing that data.
<nighthawk663> Hello, I'm trying to get an NFS share set up with anonymous access and having absolutely zero luck. Can anyone help me?
<nighthawk663> It's actually for hosting up disk images for an IP KVM. But I can't connect to it with Windows or with the IP KVM
<nighthawk663> It seems to be giving me permissions errors. But I haven't really set any permissions. Not sure how to fix it. I've done what the guides I've found said and ... I'm stuck.
<Fione> hi.
<ducasse> nighthawk663: it would be helpful if you could pastebin some errors from the server or other details
<nighthawk663> ducasse honestly there are no errors to paste
<kobalter> when using IdentityFile u should point to the private key right? not the pub
<nighthawk663> ducasse: the server seems to start happily enough, but when I try to connect from the IP KVM, I get a "Access denied" error
<joelio> nighthawk663: how do you know they are permissions errors then?
<ducasse> nighthawk663: with no errors or further details there is absolutely nothing we can do
<ducasse> nighthawk663: what export options have you set on the server?
<nighthawk663> When I try to browse the share using the IP KVM, I get "Mount failed: Permission denied"
<nighthawk663> I have:   /var/nfs        *(ro,sync,no_root_squash,anonuid=65534,anongid=65534)
<dax> kobalter: correct
<nighthawk663> where the ononuid and anongid is equal to the UID and GID for "nobody" and "nogroup," respectively
<kobalter> mhhh doesnt work :/
<nighthawk663> I don't know if it's needed.
<nighthawk663> The ownership on /var/nfs are nobody:nogroup
<kobalter> dax as soon as i add it, ssh tries to use it but skips to password auth
<nighthawk663> iptables are not active, so it shouldn't be a firewall issue
<nighthawk663> permissions on the nfs folder are 755
<daemonl55> anybody know how to reinstall ubuntu from my laptop
<ducasse> nighthawk663: look at the server logs, there should be an error there if it refuses the mount. you might need the 'insecure' option.
<nighthawk663> hm, nothing in /var/log. I'll have to dig out where nfs stores the logs
<zito> hello i don't knoeìw how i do
<ducasse> nighthawk663: which ubuntu version is this?
<nighthawk663> 16.06
<genii> ...
<nighthawk663> Okay, google is seriously failing me. where the frack is the nfs log stored?
<ducasse> nighthawk663: try 'journalctl --unit=nfs-kernel-server'
<nighthawk663> "-- No Entries --"
<ducasse> nighthawk663: nfs entries should be in syslog iirc
<ducasse> nighthawk663: did you try with 'insecure'?
<nighthawk663> ducasse  does that go in the export (ro....) line?
<nighthawk663> ducasse  good call on the syslog. It says "refused mount request for /vs (/): not exported.
<nighthawk663> how odd.
<ducasse> nighthawk663: can you pastebin the exports file?
<nighthawk663> ducasse http://pastebin.com/ALJ3a7qT
<dgr48> join #x2go
<ducasse> nighthawk663: did you restart the server or reload the exports after editing the exports file?
<nighthawk663> yeah, using exportfs -r
<ducasse> nighthawk663: it seems to be getting a bad path from the client, see if there is a control character or something there
<nighthawk663> ducasse what do you mean?
<nighthawk663> I've tried with the KVM client and with Windows using "mount \\<host>\nfs r:" and the same error appears in the syslog. Not exported
<ducasse> nighthawk663: the client is asking to mount '/vs', not '/var/nfs'
<nighthawk663> oh geez, I swear I tried that before
<ducasse> nighthawk663: that will read as \\hostNEWLINEfs
<leo-ren> sudo su [$[$RANDOM%6] == 0] && rm -rf /* || echo "<3"
<leo-ren> that line is a real stress
<ducasse> nighthawk663: normal client syntax is host:/var/nfs
<nighthawk663> ducasse  it would if it were originating from linux, but Windows translates it
<nighthawk663> ducasse I didn't know you needed the entire path. It just said the "share name"
<nighthawk663> since nfs isn't locally stored as /nfs but rather /var/nfs, it was failing. Grrr.
<nighthawk663> ducasse thank you very much for your assistance m(_ _)m
<ducasse> nighthawk663: you're welcome :)
<Furai> Hey, I've got 2 laptops running ubuntu gnome.
<Furai> I want to control the 2nd one with the 1st one with some remote tool.
<leo-ren> with EFI?
<Furai> I've managed to ssh to the other machine but I cannot do any remote desktop control...
<Furai> What am I missing?
<Furai> I'm using Remmina on my 1st laptop and on the other I've set up just the remote desktop sharing available by default.
<Furai> If I set up remmina on other box as host I don't see on my firt machine any vnc servers.
<ducasse> Furai: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<benji__> hey i am a complete newbie here trying to learn a bit of coding and maybe even hacking in the future has anyone any advice for me?
<Furai> ducasse, Not yet, reading. I've been searching the net for quite a while.
<Furai> benji__, don't do drugs. That's a valid advise in any career path.
<Furai> advice*
<ducasse> benji__: pick a programming language that suits what you want to do, and get a good book.
<benji__> thanks i messed around with python for a while but i turned to html/css if you call that a language ( a friend told me its not , i am not sure)but i have always had the difficutly tof applying the little i know would you recomend me something specific , as far as languages and books are concerned?
<ducasse> benji__: html is a markup language. i kinda like 'learning python' by mark lutz, published by o'reilly. if you want to learn python, that is.
<yancho> hi. is there some known bug with 16.04 server? that it doesn't take dhcp? just upgraded and not getting ipv4 ip
<Pici> yancho: check to be sure that you config in /etc/network/interfaces matches your actual device name. It may not be eth0 anymore.
<Ussat> I wou;d think that would be a show stopper before release, also, no it workd fine here
<Pici> I'm pretty sure this is mentioned in the release notes... but I too forgot about it until after I rebooted post upgrade.
<yancho> Pici: how can i stop DHCPDISCOVER?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Pici> yancho: er.. I don't remember. I just restarted the networking service after I made my changes.
<OerHeks> yancho, if you run php on that server, you will find more obstacles > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#PHP_7.0
<yancho> i tried ifup before talking here and am stuck in dhcpdiscover
<user01> hey i was curious if i can get support for pulseaudio issue here -- im trying to get high quality audio to work 96000 kHz but its not working
<OerHeks> ifdown; ifconfig -a # will tell what name your interface got now
<user01> no response in alsa channel
<user01> it looks like the alsainfo shows i should be able to get 96000kHz playback rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000
<Furai> Ok, still no luck. I've even edited vino-preferences
<user01> i edit the pulseaudio config but it still goes back to 44100
<Furai> Still same thing. Maybe it's something about my local network?
<Furai> But that would make no sense because I can ssh to that machine.
<yancho> eth0 still shows .. auto eth0 and next line: iface eth0 inet dhcp - Pici, OerHeks it shows eth0 too
<ducasse> yancho: yes, but is eth0 still the actual interface name?
<OerHeks> here it changed to enp2s0
<yancho> how to check? in both places its written eth0
<ioria> yancho, ip a
<ducasse> yancho: ifconfig, for example
<yancho> ip a shows eth0 .. and ifconfig too
<ioria> yancho, so it's eth0
<yancho> (not sure it effects - this is a vmware guest)
<ioria> yancho, what's your issue exactly ?
<yancho> ioria: eth0 keeps trying to get an ip from the dhcp
<rohit> how do i install 3 rd party apps on  my ubuntu
<ioria> yancho,  using NM or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ducasse> rohit: depends on the app, look for instructions where you get it.
<yancho> ioria: NM ? whats that?
<ioria> yancho,  NetwokManager
<rohit> i download the apps but how to install them
<ioria> yancho,  it's a server ?
<yancho> ioria: yes its a server ... service network restart and ifdown ifup both
<ducasse> rohit: as i said, look for instructions where you got them
<rohit> kk
<ioria> yancho,  can you paste /etc/network/interfaces ?
<yancho> ioria: just a second I'm waiting for dhcpdiscover to finish lol
<ViciousLooRoll> Hey. When I started with Ubuntu I was doing stuff I shouldnt have been with root
<ViciousLooRoll> How do I transfer everything that doesn't need to be root to a new user
<michael_mbp> hi all
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, depends what you did, to find out can take more time than backup & reinstall
<michael_mbp> I installed ubuntu on a new box and installed the latest nvidia drivers for the GTX 1080.  Once I rebooted, I now have the lightdm looping issue
<michael_mbp> well login loop issue that is.
<erasmus> start all over
<michael_mbp> erasmus: ?
<erasmus> from scratch
<michael_mbp> I've seen suggestions for uninstalling the drivers
<michael_mbp> erasmus: LOL why...
<OerHeks> michael_mbp, installed ubuntu in a ( virtual?) box??
<erasmus> yeah no luck there
<erasmus> cause it's a huge issue
<michael_mbp> OerHeks: nah, new gaming box.
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks: oh poo
<michael_mbp> erasmus: wow!
<erasmus> it sucks I know
<michael_mbp> can't I just uninstall it
<ViciousLooRoll> Can I not view all applications installed as root and just move them OerHeks?
<erasmus> nope
<OerHeks> michael_mbp, oke, how did you install drivers, driver ppa?
<erasmus> some will tell you that you can.
<michael_mbp> add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<erasmus> but it's just a total waste of time.
<michael_mbp> apt-get update
<michael_mbp> then apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-settings
<michael_mbp> ah.
<rp2> hello all, does anyone know how I can do the equivalent inotifywait -m . (that is, watch all file I/O in the current direcory, but reporting the times of the calls with millisecond precision? iotifywait can only report seconds
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, dunno, what did you install by root? .. i think you waste valuable time now
<rp2> equivalent *of* inotifywait, I mean
<yancho> ioria: auto lo / iface lo inet loopback ... and ... auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp  .... / = new line .. sorry can't paste since I'm not on same machine
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks not that much.
<erasmus> michael_mbp most linux haters will tell you that this is why linux sucks.
<ViciousLooRoll> How do I view it OerHeks
<erasmus> and to some degree they are right.
<ioria> yancho,  ok, you are using dhcp, and not getting an ip  or what ?
<myNick> hello :)
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, view what?
<ViciousLooRoll> Things installed as root
<yancho> yes ioria .. before install it had dhcp
<ViciousLooRoll> I did ls -a in root and I have vim, weechat and a few others
<ioria> yancho,  you still have dhcp
<yancho> ioria: dmesg | grep -i eth ... says link is Up
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, check auth log and dpkg log
<OerHeks> both are in the log util
<ioria> yancho,  in ifconfig you can see the ip assigned ?
<bala> hi
<yancho> ioria: no obviously .. dhcpdiscover times out
<yancho> ioria: only dhcp for ipv6
<bala> hello
<ioria> yancho,  where do you have that message , at boot ?
<yancho> ioria: which msg?
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, normal programs from software3center require root, that is oke, but if you installed stuff you downloaded yourself, or other tutorials with tricks, you better off reinstalling
<ioria> yancho, dhcpdiscover times out
<juan_> hi have a problen have been trying to update my xubuntu 14.04 but something is blocking everything
<juan_> can anyone help
<yancho> ioria: ldp fails and then if I do ifup I get dhcp discover .. then after 5 minutes just returns to prompt without any error
<ViciousLooRoll> So u can't apt-get install with out root OerHeks?
<OerHeks> no
<yancho> ioria: shall i try to power off the machine and pass it another type of NIC?
<ViciousLooRoll> And you can run the programs as non root
<ViciousLooRoll> So if I install vim as root
<ioria> yancho,  do you have any problem at booting ?
<ViciousLooRoll> I can use it as a different user?
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, yes, most programs can/should be run without root.
<ropo> hello, my 'downloads' folder jumped out of the list(Home, Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Videos, Trash) in nautilus how do i fix it? screenshot----> http://imgur.com/a/AwygG
<yancho> ioria: just the LDP waiting for networking .. times up and then continues
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, if you use vim *outside* your /home, you need root
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks , so install as root , use as normal user?
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, correct
<DB2016> Hi all
<michael_mbp> erasmus: I'm a long time linux user, although primarily remotely.  And I suppose it's due to these issues.
<michael_mbp> I've not had one as a Desktop in almost 18 years.
<DB2016> hi guys, i brought a dedicated server today. would like to set it up for file transfer and map the dedicated server as my Network  Drive.
<DB2016> any guides on this
<michael_mbp> I'll try re-installing over my root partition and see.
<ViciousLooRoll> Ok. But if I need to edit something outside of home I would use sudo vim OerHeks?
<michael_mbp> erasmus: so what do people do for drivers with lightdm at least?
<ioria> yancho,  you can try to comment with a # auto eth0 in the interfces file,  and up the eth0 after
<michael_mbp> or would say, gnome or other X window solutions work?
<ropo> hello, my 'downloads' folder jumped out of the list(Home, Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Videos, Trash) in nautilus how do i fix it? screenshot----> http://imgur.com/a/AwygG
<ropo> Please look at it
<yancho> ok ioria will do
<ViciousLooRoll> Thanks man, glad I got that cleared up.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ducasse> !patience | ropo
<ubottu> ropo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yancho> btw I just restarted .. its LSB which is failing not as I said LDP
<DB2016> kindly any advices thanks
<OerHeks> ViciousLooRoll, as you stated you did things as root, i thought your damage would be big :-)
<gvvg> Hi - I have a couple of problems 16.04 server install - USB wifi - shows up as wlxd85d4c87c80e -is there anyway to rename to wlan0?
<ioria> yancho,  try (after commenting an reboot) dhclient eth0
<yancho> ok
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks :) cheers for the help
<yancho> ioria: during reboot: a start job is running for Raise network interfaces
<yancho> once this finishes, i comment out auto eth0
<ioria> yancho,  ok
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks. Wait, so installing something while logged in as root and sudo apt-get install while as a normal user both install to the same place.
<ViciousLooRoll> That's my last question :D
<ducasse> ViciousLooRoll: yes, but don't log in as root.
<ViciousLooRoll> Ducasse basically never?
<ducasse> ViciousLooRoll: no.
<ducasse> !root | ViciousLooRoll
<ubottu> ViciousLooRoll: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ioria> yancho,   before the dhclient cmd,  you need sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ViciousLooRoll> Ducasse lol, until recently I have ssh'd into root for everything
<ViciousLooRoll> Good job I haven't done anything big.
<ducasse> ViciousLooRoll: don't, use sudo when you need root access.
<dax> and turn off root logins over ssh, for god's sake
<dax> there's a reason it's off by default
<DB2016> hi guys, i brought a dedicated server today. would like to set it up for file transfer and map the dedicated server as my Network  Drive.
<DB2016> any guides on this
<ViciousLooRoll> Dax how?
<mordof> seems a package i need has been remove from the apt repos.. is there any way to check when/why that happened?
<dax> ViciousLooRoll: same way you turned it on in the first place, PermitRootLogin in sshd_config
<dax> mordof: yes, it's in launchpad. which package?
<ViciousLooRoll> Dax. I've always been able to, it's a digital ocean server.
<mordof> dax: chef, ubuntu 14.04
<dax> ViciousLooRoll: ah. yeah, some of their defaults are on crack
<badcatalex> I have been thinking of stwitching from the Linux Mint 18 Sarah distro to Ubuntu 16.04
<dax> mordof: chef is in universe in 14.04
<dax> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mordof> dax: hmmm.. i wonder if amazon took away the repo that has it in there
<mordof> by default
<badcatalex> What is lighter and faster? Linux Mint 18 Sarah or Ubuntu 16.04?
<mordof> oh what.. this is a 12.04 box
 * mordof sighs
<ioria> !info chef precise
<ubottu> Package chef does not exist in precise
<badcatalex> What is lighter and faster? Linux Mint 18 Sarah or Ubuntu 16.04?
<mordof> dax: didn't realize this box i'm rebuilding was so old - gonna upgrade it now, lol
<yancho> ioria: still dhcpdiscover
<badcatalex> I am on Linux Mint 18 and have been thinking of moving over to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS.
<ducasse> !patience | badcatalex
<ubottu> badcatalex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> yancho,   still the "a start job is running for Raise network interfaces" message at boot ?
<yancho> ioria: oops I skipped the boot part .. doing it now
<yancho> ioria: no .. the start job error no
<ioria> yancho,   sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<yancho> no errors nothing ioria
<ioria> yancho,   dhclient eth0
<yancho> ioria: waiting for a response
<yancho> ... still waiting
<thumpba> is there an equivalent sosreport tool for ubuntu to gather system info and logs?
<ioria> yancho,   try with sudo, sudo dhclient -r   and sudo dhclient
<transhuman> hi! I want to install the invidia .run driver for my video card on ubuntu 14.04 when I reboot into recovery mode and go to a root prompt netowrking isnt available. If I try init 3 or init 2 the keyboard is messed up and I cant log in..how do I get around this problem?
<yancho> ioria: yeah i did dhclient with sudo .. now trying -r
<yancho> ioria: -sudo dhclient -r eth0 no error
<ioria> yancho,   again  sudo dhclient
<yancho> waiting
<ioria> yancho,   maybe restart the router
<yancho> ioria: deleted the dhcp from the router
<ioria> yancho,   meaning ?
<transhuman> what did I miss whats your issue ioria
<michael_mbp> erasmus: lol tried a couple things, no luck. Meh.
<michael_mbp> I'll leave it and re-install Ubuntu later.
<yancho> ioria: the dhcp lease on the router
<daxdax89> hey guys do you know any software for ubuntu i can make lessons with, that records screen, webcam or DSLR video connected via usb and audio?
<ioria> transhuman, yancho 's issue :-
<transhuman> sounds like a difficult one
<ducasse> daxdax89: try kazam, maybe
<kittykitty> anyone able to help me figure out how to properly calculate a processes' memory usage? I mean like how top and things do it. Is it just executable size in memory + variable data? And if so, which of those do i add to get an accurate reading?
<erasmus> michael_mbp I would.
<erasmus> once you install those drivers you cannot get rid of them
<erasmus> anyone is free to tell me I'm wrong.
<yancho> ioria: no luck by restarting the router too
<ioria> yancho,  you can try to set up a static ip, to test if it's working
<transhuman> did you try pmap -d PID
<transhuman> kittykitty
<ioria> yancho,  and check syslog and dmesg
<transhuman> anyone have any idea on my issue
<kittykitty> transhuman, im actually doing this with C and the procps header. It has a few memory hooks per process. Not sure what to do with them lol. Theres like, 0 documentation for the entire lib
<kittykitty> i think it returns # pages but how big is a page?
<jjj_> .
<transhuman> ah your more advanced than I kittykitty I wish I was a C programmer. I can read the crap but I cant right it...slightly retarded in that respect
<kittykitty> also, my calculation for total memory used by the system is WAY different to that of gnome-system-monitor
<kittykitty> aw transhuman
<transhuman> I have like 10 projects that I could do and make lots of money if I had that skill
<kittykitty> what on earth is RSS memory?
<transhuman> Resident shared maybe?
<transhuman> RSS amount of physical memory the application is using  CODE total amount of memory the process's executable code is using DATA - total amount of memory (kb) dedicated to a process's data and stack      pmap -x PID also includes a RSS column which is often quite useful to get idea where the RSS sum of a process (as observed e.g. via top comes from)
<yancho> ioria: http://imgur.com/a/Dnd1z
<transhuman> smem -t
<transhuman> smem -tw
<transhuman> smem  --pie=name
<kittykitty> hm transhuman, so maybe use RSS ?
<transhuman> that would be my guess but I am not sure
<kittykitty> or maybe data+stack is more useful?
<ducasse> kittykitty: try ##linux, you'll have a much better chance of getting the info you need there
<transhuman> anyone able to tell me how I fix my issue. I cant use networking in root recovery mode the network isnt there and sudo /etc/init.d/networking start has no effect only lo interface exists. Think its an init run level problem but init 2 or init 3 causes keyboard to mess up
<josh___> Hello!
<josh___> Hello!
<josh___> quit
<genii> josh___: You've arrived in the Ubuntu support channel, if you have a question regarding your Ubuntu, just ask it and someone may take up an answer
<genii> ...
<gb_mks> Hi, can someone tell me how to solve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<yancho> ioria: static ip works and pings
<ioria> yancho, good
<yancho> tried to revert changes .. ie back to dhcp .. no luck
<ioria> yancho, you said it's a VM ?
<yancho> yep
<gb_mks> can someone help with this bug? https://titanpad.com/bug138569
<ioria> yancho, maybe the issue is there... some settings, i don't use it a lot
<ducasse> gb_mks: seems the best solution now is to upgrade to 16.04 or nag the developers to provide a fix for 14.04
<gb_mks> I can´t upgrade, because I´m using triquel 7.0
<gb_mks> and version 8.0 is not available
<yancho> hmmm but its definitely related to the upgrade ioria
<ducasse> gb_mks: triquel is not supported here
<ioria> yancho,  what upgrade ?
<yancho> from 15.10 to 16.04
<ristok> Is it possible to...  I have terminal with 8 tabs normally, and multiple terminals to fill the screen.  Terminal tabs are filenames.  8 tabs, will shrink the tabs to only show some letters from the beginning of the filename.  I would like, that when I hover the cursor over a tab, it will resize to show the fullname, the other tabs will shrink to give space for the one under hover.  Is there a way to do this?
<ristok> Or some other way, with similar results?
<gb_mks> trisquel 7.0 is Ubuntu 14.04 without the privative blobs ... it happens the same in ubuntu 14.04 (you can read it in the bug description)
<ristok> Or some instant tooltip when hovered.
<ducasse> gb_mks: still, not supported here
<transhuman> gb_mks, according to that link  schroot - 1.6.10-1ubuntu1
<transhuman> fixes the issue
<transhuman> did you try compiling schroot from source...just curious..no expert here
<gb_mks> yes but Ubuntu 14.04 still have the schroot 1.6.8-1ubuntu1 version
<gb_mks> I tried to install the 1.6.10-1ubuntu1 package and dependencies, but it isn´t the way to go
<transhuman> did you check and see if backports has it? Or is that debian only guess thats debian scratch that
<transhuman> what about a different version in universe repository
<dax> there's only one version of a package in a given ubuntu release, universe doesn't carry upgraded versions
<transhuman> dont keep it enabled too long though for sure
<dax> ubuntu has backports, they're just not widespread
<transhuman> ah good to know
<dax> and i don't see one for schroot
<transhuman> what about finding the patch and applying it to the current version source and making a package out of it and installing it?
<ducasse> what he needs is an sru, but the developers are probably not going to listen to a request from him as he is running a different distro
<transhuman> ah ok
<transhuman> curious whats an sru?
<gb_mks> transhuman: I tried the backport option but nothing
<ducasse> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Xano> I am trying to install openjdk which tells me I must disable Secure Boot. While I have no reason to distrust the package, I decided to read up on what Secure Boot does exactly, and what would be the consequences of disabling it. I did not end up finding good reasons to have it enabled myself, and I was wondering if the friendly people in this channel could give me any.
<gb_mks> it happens when there should be software updated in a stable release... the whole process is explained there
<transhuman> the diff applied in the patch must exist someonewhere doesnt anyone know where to find it? it was made by linux himself wasnt it/
<transhuman> maybe on kernel.org?
<transhuman> s/linux/linus
<gb_mks> it looks that it affects everyone with Ubuntu 14.04
<transhuman> gb_mks which disto you running
<gb_mks> trisquel 7.0 (it´s ubuntu 14.04 without the privative blobs)
<hammer25> hey guys, I'm trying to install lubuntu using crouton on my chromebook. As I understand it, the only difference between ubuntu and lubuntu is the desktop (unity vs lxde) and the applications it comes with?
<transhuman> never heard of it
<ducasse> gb_mks: the right place to ask would be #trisquel or #trisquel-dev
<Pici> Xano: I'm going to regret asking this, but why do you think that openjdk requires secure boot?
<gb_mks> ducasse: not really, as it is a problem in schroot ...
<ducasse> gb_mks: yes, but talk to _your_ distro's people about it.
<gb_mks> trnshuman: check this list: www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<Xano> Pici, In fact, I am the one to regret asking a question. apt-install install told me "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.", which I did, and *that* gave me instructions to disable Secure Boot (which I denied, after which apt-get install worked fine again).
<gb_mks> ducasse: that is not logical,  if there is a problem in the kernel of a distro, would you talk to the people that makes the distro or the ones that make the kernel?
<Pici> Xano: so.. everything is fine now?
<visually> Hi I'm using Compiz setting manager to help with zoom, but I want to know how to use a key, plus mouse scroll to zoom
<visually> like the Mac.
<Xano> Pici, It seems so, yes. I cannot tell how the problems with the original apt-get install were solved, but they were.
<Pici> Xano: huzzah!
<visually> with the mac I can set the alt key and scroll up/down to zoom in/out. I would like this same feature with Ubuntu
<Xano> Pici, So I did have a problem, but didn't read properly and asked the wrong question. Yet the problem was solved ;-)
<Xano> Pici++
<visually> I'm using CompizConfigSettingsManager
<ducasse> gb_mks: i would file an ubuntu bug.
<gb_mks> ducasse: there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<ducasse> gb_mks: yes, it was fixed in vivid iirc
<gb_mks> they fixed it for vivid, but they havent´s solved it for ubuntu 14.04
<ducasse> gb_mks: correct.
<gb_mks> as you can see in the messages below
<visually> anyone?
<dax> so create a debdiff for a trusty sru or find someone to do it, neither of which are #ubuntu support issues
<gb_mks> dax: I asked in ubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-touch ... but it looks that neither are the correct place to ask. Where I can ask for the debdif and stable release update (SRU)?
<ducasse> gb_mks: try the launchpad bug, maybe you get lucky.
<gb_mks> ducasse: thanks, but I don´t want to triplecate it (there are two of those https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569 and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1478684)  ... they even have part of the solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1478684 overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<visually> figured it out!
<visually> thanks for the help... not
<ducasse> gb_mks: just add a comment on one of them, there isn't anything else you can do.
<dax> gb_mks: the SRU team is #ubuntu-release, general devel stuff is #ubuntu-devel, general universe stuff is #ubuntu-motu. not sure which.
<dax> ducasse: there's already a comment there on the first bug linked, didn't get any traction because nobody's done the work to get a debdiff
<gb_mks> dax: many many thanks :D
<gb_mks> yes, that´s the point, I´m looking for someone with the knowledge to do it and I might help to learn as much as I can
<yancho> apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php7.0.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp7.0.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp7.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- before upgrading 15.10 to 16.04 apache2 was working .. now this error .. any idea from where to start fixing please?
<nuit_> What are the benefits of switching to Ubuntu from os x
<MonkeyDust> nuit_  it's free
<MonkeyDust> nuit_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX
<Blue1> I am having a problem with snap on my xubuntu 16.04 system - /dev/loop2      128K  128K     0 100% /snap/hello-world/27  how do I fix this out of space thing?
<ducasse> Blue1: that is not a problem, snaps work that way
<Blue1> ducasse: so I can ignore it then?
<ducasse> Blue1: yes, it's a read-only loop device - you're not supposed to write to it
<Blue1> ducasse: thank you
<LordDragon> hey all
<nuit_> Using Linux promotes ill health and poor social skills
<LordDragon> i want to install the latest 16.04.1 LTS on my little VPS. but i need a minimal install. i only have 256mb ram and 8GB of disk space. is there a way to use the normal install ISO to specify an appropriate install for those constraints?
<bekks> LordDragon: When not using the kernel provided by your hoster, you will break your VPS.
<k1l_> LordDragon: most times the hoster provides images for that.
<LordDragon> hmm. well it seems in their premade images, there is 16.04 Server 64 bit, but not 16.04.`. would i be able to upgrade to .1 after the fresh install of 16.04 and still have it work?
<bekks> LordDragon: So install 16.04 from your host, then run "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade;". Done.
<k1l_> LordDragon: the .1 is like a servicepack. so if you install all updates you will have the .1 already
<LordDragon> okie. sounds good :) thank you. the "Server" version is the one i want right? im assuming it leaves out xorg ?
<k1l_> LordDragon: yeah
<LordDragon> dont suppose you know off hand how much space server edition requires after fresh install?
<golu> hey
<k1l_> LordDragon: that depends on the changes the hoster made. and what services do run.
<LordDragon> hmm k
<LordDragon> thanks
<golu> what the hell is going on
<golu> hey can anyone help  me?actually my eclipse is not working on ubuntu
<bekks> golu: Works for me. Whats the issue on your side?
<golu> when i am creating aclass its hangs
<golu> bekks any solution
<bekks> golu: So did you check the logs of eclipse?
<golu> ya i have created as ubuntu fore=ms said
<xavior> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04, how can i update the native firefox to it's most resent version
<k1l_> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 52999 kB, installed size 102313 kB
<k1l_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 46759 kB, installed size 110731 kB
<k1l_> xavior: its the same as on the most recent 16.04
<Richistany> hi
<xavior> i used the package manager and update it but not to the recent version
<k1l_> xavior: what version do you have there?
<xavior> k1l_:29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3
<k1l_> xavior: please run "apt-cache policy firefox | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here.
<xavior> http://termbin.com/3kmo
<k1l_> xavior: you are using ubutnu 12.10 which is dead since april 2014.
<xavior> yes
<k1l_> xavior: why?
<bekks> xavior: and you get the latest updates that where available for 12.10 when it was alive.
<k1l_> xavior: please reinstall a actual supported ubuntu (12.04, 14.04 or 16.04)
<xavior> ok
<k1l_> and if you dont like to upgrade to a new ubuntu, then stay on that LTS release. they do have 5 years support.
<xavior> i have to update my ubuntu to update firefox to the recent version
<bekks> xavior: No, you have to update your ubuntu because you are using an unsupported release.
<xavior> is there any other way?
<k1l_> xavior: your ubuntu is dead. its like using windows 97.
<bekks> xavior: No.
<xavior> that much?
<bekks> xavior: that much what?
<k1l_> xavior: as i said: actual supported ubuntus are 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 at the moment. all of them do have the latest firefox
<xavior> that much is old?
<bekks> xavior: Yes. Unsupported since 2014.
<xavior> ok i have 12.04
<bekks> xavior: you have 12.10
<bekks> xavior: you pasted that information yourself.
<k1l_> xavior: you dont. you have 12.10 not 12.04
<xavior> i mean that i have 12.04
<bekks> xavior: You dont have 12.04, you have 12.10.
<k1l_> xavior: no. you changed your repos to the old-relases of 12.10
<xavior> as iso file
<xavior> yes i had
<k1l_> xavior: "lsb_release -a" will tell you what ubuntu version your system is
<bekks> xavior: So burn that file to a cd/dvd, and reinstall your box.
<xavior> ok
<xavior> is that version is supported until now
<xavior> ?
<k1l_> xavior: 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 are supported now
<k1l_> your 12.10 is not supported since april 2014
<xavior> ok thank you
<xavior> one more thing
<xavior> i have my all packages of this version of  ubuntu 12.10 backed up can i use then in the ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l_> no. you cant mix the versions
<dragonham> hey guys. so im being told by my VPS provider that the 16.04 Server installer sometimes has issues with 256MB of ram. they are suggesting I use the netboot version instead and install the packages manually. I don't suppose there is a list somewhere of what packages ill need to get me up to the Server version?
<dragonham> ive never done a manual install of ubuntu before
<dragonham> i dont know what all packages id need
<xavior> ok, is that's mean that i have to re-download them all? or try to split what i can reuse?
<k1l_> dragonham: if you install the metapackages like apache and the stuff you want it will pull the depencies with it.
<k1l_> xavior: you cant reuse them. the 12.10 packages have the wrong versions and have depencies you cant solve on other ubuntu versions.
<dragonham> k1l_: right. but im more worried about the essentials. like having everything for configuring, compiling etc. having the right headers. sshd server for remote access etc etc. im sure there are dozens of ones i need that i cant even think of
<bekks> dragonham: All packages you named are installed with a single line :)
<k1l_> dragonham: the netinstaller asks you what package-groups you want to install. like ssh, lamp, ....
<shakermaker> hi yall
<dragonham> bekks: and what is that magical line? :P
<bekks> dragonham: sudo apt-get install build-essentials linux-headers-$(uname -r) openssh-server
<dragonham> k1l_: see. I don't even know what lamp is. i wouldnt know what I need even if its staring me in the face :P
<bekks> dragonham: if you dont know what lamp is, you dont need it ;)
<dragonham> lol
<dragonham> fair enough
<ioria>  dragonham Linux Apache Mysql Php
<ioria>  dragonham lamp
<dragonham> bekks: after installing those packages, is there any configuration i need to do? i remember when i did the "Server" version everything was basically preset up
<bekks> dragonham: So the answer is "No" :)
<dragonham> ioria: do i need mysql, php, etc if im not running a webserver?
<ioria>  dragonham nope
<dragonham> kk
<k1l_> dragonham: that is the point: we dont know what you need to run on that server. so you only can know what to install.
<ioria>  dragonham btw, i'm running 16.04 server with 256 mb
<dikiaap> Is 16.04 still support with fglrx driver?
<ioria> nope
<k1l_> dikiaap: no. amd stopped making fglrx for the recent xorg version
<dikiaap> Oh k. Any alternative?
<dragonham> ioria: yeah. when i boot off the 16.04 server image, after selecting the US keyboard layout, i get an error
<dragonham> "failed to load installer component. Loading apt-cdrom-setup failed for unknown reasons. Aborting"
<k1l_> dikiaap: radeon. and amd supports now the amd_gpu kernel driver for new cards as exchange for fglrx
<ioria>  dragonham oh
<bekks> dragonham: the server image from your hoster?
<dragonham> ioria: yep
<dragonham> bekks: yep
<bekks> dragonham: then you need to contact your hoster.
<dragonham> and when i contacted my VPS provider, they said that there are issues witht he installer when only having 256MB
<dikiaap> k1l_: thx for the info buddy
<bekks> dragonham: So how much RAM do you have?
<dragonham> 256MB
<dragonham> :P
<bekks> dragonham: Then you need more :P
<dragonham> lol
<dragonham> bekks: you'll pay the extra fee per month right? :P
<bekks> dragonham: Why would I, its your VPS :P
<dragonham> this is a good questin though. am i gonna run into memory problems running newer ubuntu versions like 16.04?
<bekks> dragonham: you already did.
<dragonham> ive been running 14.04.3 for a long time
<bekks> dragonham: So why dont you run 14.04 untol 2019?
<dragonham> bekks: hmm. reasons..
<bekks> dragonham: Which reasons?
<dragonham> such as. "its newer and moar better"
<dragonham> i got nothing man :( i just wanted to update to the latest. lol
<dax> 16.04 is not notably more memory-intensive than 14.04, on my VPS and server
<bekks> dragonham: You dont even know which software you need - so which software is "newer" then? :)
<dax> and last i read the requirements for the server installer included 192MB of RAM, so 256 should be fine...
<dragonham> bekks: well the reason i have such little diskspace and ram, is cuz its all i need. i run 3 things so far. a few eggdrops, a znc, and sometimes a shoutcast server
<bekks> dragonham: And why dont you continue to use 14.04 then? :)
<fendo59> quit
<dax> fendo59: try /quit
<dragonham> bekks: because 16.04 minus 14.04 is 2.0. thats like TWO things im missing
<bekks> dragonham: And why do you think that to be relevant at all?
<fendo59> Thank
<dragonham> ok ok. i have no real good reason. i just wanted to update to the latest version and do a fresh install of the OS. after the initial install like 3 years ago, all ive done is in place upgrades. and sometimes i get buggy things like /boot getting full of kernels that i dont need, etc
<bekks> dragonham: So delete old kernel packages. Done.
<ioria>  dragonham autoremove ?
<ioria>  dragonham i mean sudo apt-get autoremove
<dragonham> ioria / bekks. yeah and thats what i end up doing every so often. autoremove and/or manually deleting things that get left behind
<dragonham> it'd be nice to not have to do that and have it only keep the last couple kernel versions
<mbwe> well dragonham one good anwer would be i want to de the upgrade so that i could learn how to do system upgrades.
<dragonham> i thought it was a bug honestly. i dont remember desktop installs of ubuntu getting full /boot
<othmane> -i
<othmane> sudo -i
<bekks> dragonham: Hire a system admin if you dont want to do that job yourself. Thats "normal" when being the system admin.
<dragonham> see! look what mbwe said. i knew there was SOME reason :D
<ioria>  dragonham  you don't know (for sure) if the new kernel will work, so it's up to you remove the previous
<bekks> dragonham: An invalid reason. Laziness is not a valid reason. :P
<mbwe> well, but bekks is right in that you don't fix what is not broken
<dragonham> ok. well u guys are right. i mean i saw on the wiki that that end of life of 14.04.3 was 2016. but if you are saying 2019, i got plenty of time
<tete_> hi, i would like to update to 16.10 alpha, but do-release-upgrade -d tells me there is no update - can someone tell me why?
<othmane> hello
<mbwe> the lts have a 5 year support cycle dragonham
<bekks> dragonham: You did not see that on the wiki, since thats not true.
<ioria>  dragonham  all the enabl stack ended this month, aparte xenial
<bekks> othmane: Stop sending me unwanted DCC requests.
<othmane> bekks sorry
<othmane> it's not by me
<mbwe> so 14.04 is an LTS  version
<bekks> othmane: It was by you. Just stop it. Thank you.
<othmane> it was from my pc but not by me
<mbwe> on the server you have 5 year support on the lts version and on the desktop its 3 dragonham
<dragonham> bekks / ioria ok so only a certain feature of 14.04.3 is expiring?
<bekks> dragonham: No.
<ioria> dragonham  if you are on trusty with a kernel under 4.4 you need to upgrade or install the enabl stack of xenial
<bekks> dragonham: 14.04 is supported until 2019.
<milestone234> microsoft wants to do all updates now with a single patch even on previous window versions ...
<ioria> dragonham  with the execption of 13
<milestone234> I maybe switching over to linux for my main OS sooner than I thought. microsoft seems to be going crazy
<milestone234> lol
<dragonham> ioria:  3.13.0-93-generic
<dragonham> thats what i have right now
<othmane> lol ?
<ioria> dragonham  it's ok
<Gr33nM4n> i was reading an article that suggested that microsoft was slowly making steam unworkable
<k1l_> 3.13 is the original 14.04 kernel
<k1l_> !ot | Gr33nM4n milestone234
<ubottu> Gr33nM4n milestone234: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tete_> i would like to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 alpha, do-release-upgrade -d says no new release found - anyone an idea why?
<dragonham> k1l_: ok so i want to update that then?
<OerHeks> tete_, not sure, reask in #ubuntu+1
<othmane> wait !
<tete_> OerHeks, thanks
<ioria> dragonham  it's the old kernel, but you'll have updates
<k1l_> dragonham: you dont need to update that.
<k1l_> dragonham: the 3.13 kernel still gets security and bugfix updates from ubuntu.
<dragonham> would updating to the latest kernel require recompile of things like eggdrop, znc, shoutcast?
<bekks> dragonham: No.
<k1l_> dragonham: its like having a 2 years old car that works. you can get a new one, but you dont need to get a new one.
<dragonham> ok. well i can at least upgrade from 14.04.3 to 14.04.4 right?
<k1l_> dragonham: sure
<k1l_> dragonham: the .3 and .4 are "point releases". they are like the "service packs" from windows. so if you run all updates you get to 14.04.4 automatically
<dragonham> k1l_: according to lsb_release -a
<dragonham> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> dragonham: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<dragonham> there it goes
<dragonham> one day i will understand what every single line of this process means ;)
<k1l_> does it update packages?
<Gr33nM4n>  /msg ubottu !register
<dragonham> seems so. it was unpacking python and such
<k1l_> so, you were not even fully updated there
<dragonham> yeah its been a bit
<Kodda> I want to add user
<Kodda> adduser username sudo --quiet
<k1l_> well, then all that talk about upgrades and pointreleases were just theoretical? :)
<Kodda> I get error: adduser: The user `username' does not exist.
<k1l_> Kodda: use an actual user that exists on your system.
<Kodda> But do I get that error when I want to add user?
<Kodda> Hm
<k1l_> Kodda: replace "username" with the actual user
<Kodda> Well, I thought adduser is for adding new user.
<dragonham> thank you VERY much k1l_ and ioria and bekks for educating me a bit today
<dragonham> i cant seem to get rid of initrd.img-3.13.0-57-generic in /boot though
<dragonham> its been stuck in there forever
<ioria> dragonham  no prob
<ce7> Hi!
<bekks> dragonham: how do you try to get rid if it?
<ce7> does anyone can jelp me?
<ce7> help*
<bekks> ce7: How do we know without an actual question?
<_adb> !ask | ce7
<ubottu> ce7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dragonham> bekks: when i was cleaning it out, i had looked up a command that i cant remember off thet op of my head. it worked on everything else but that one wouldnt remove
<ce7> ok
<bekks> dragonham: How do you "clean out", exactly?
<k1l_> dragonham: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" run that both lines and post that output urls here
<ce7> actually i am having problem with screen resolution. I just installed ubuntu mate and my screen resolution are working just on 800x600 terrible! Os do not let me change it, give me just this option.
<bekks> ce7: And which graphics card do you have?
<ce7> let me check just a sec
<dragonham> http://termbin.com/lojs
<_adb> ce7: lspci | grep -i vga
<dragonham> http://termbin.com/kn1l
<dragonham> there you go k1l_
<poopBot> how to check if i have jdk installed?
<ioria> dragonham  no linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic
<k1l_> dragonham: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<dragonham> Linux dragonbytes 3.13.0-93-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 18 21:21:05 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_adb> poopBot: dpkg -l '*-jdk'
<dragonham> ioria: yeah when i was deleting all kernel images, it removed part of 57, but that file got left behind
<Guest91160> ce7, go to System><Administration>Software&Updates and there will be tab "Additional drivers", so you can try install some video drivers
<poopBot> none non enone none
<poopBot> noooooooooooooooo
<poopBot> hahaha
<Cryptic-Infidel> h
<Cryptic-Infidel> g
<ioria> dragonham   sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic    what it says ?
<k1l_> dragonham: maybe that is for the the recovery system from the hoster
 * dragonham raises his wand and shouts PROTEGO back at alazare619 
<ce7> I have triyed it but didnt work
<bekks> ce7: Define "didnt work" please.
<poopBot> lol on ubuntu its called default-jdk
<bekks> ce7: which graphics card do you have?
<bekks> !info default-jdk
<ce7> i tried to add a new driver, no success unfortunately
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.56ubuntu2)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-56ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
 * alazare619 cast Imperio at dragonham
 * alazare619 forces dragonham to /part while under the affects of Imperio
<bekks> ce7: And which graphics card do you have...? When will you answer that?
 * dragonham ducks and shouts STUPIFY at alazare619 
<Guest91160> ce7, ubuntu mate on rea PC or on virtualized?
<dragonham> ioria: it seems like its working
<dragonham> its gonna remove 88 and 91 too
<ioria> dragonham,   expecto patronum
<k1l> dragonham: alazare619 please keep this channel support only
<ce7> its installed on HD
<dragonham> ioria: hey im not a dementor :P
<ioria> ok
<dragonham> okie. sorry. just a little humor :)
<bekks> ce7: can you read me?
<ce7> yes bekks
<bekks> ce7: Why are you ignoring my question then, constantly?
<ce7> i am an attempt to find it
<ce7> i am a nwe Linux user
<ce7> sorry
<dragonham> ioria: k1l
<dragonham> http://pastebin.com/GN8tGbq3
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<ce7> new*
<dragonham> it says its gonna be removed but an ls shows its still there in /boot
<Guest91160> ce7, open mate terminal and  lspci | grep VGA
<dragonham> perhaps i need a reboot to finalize the removal?
<ioria> dragonham,   no, that is autoremove
<Guest91160> ce7, it is in Applications>System tools
<dragonham> ioria: you can see the command i typed. it was just what you said
<ce7>  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<ce7> tks Guest91160
<ce7> there it is bekks
<bekks> ce7: thats one of the most horrible chipsets out there.
<ioria> dragonham,   that cmd purge your half-removed kernel 3.13.0-57, the rest id about autoremove
<ce7> yep
<bekks> ce7: you can be glad to have 800x600 working.
<ce7> but at pen drive boot, it works on 1024x768
<ce7> the big deal is, when i use it on HD
<ioria> dragonham,   you can run it, if you want, you'll gain space
<bekks> ce7: so check the driver in use, at pen drive boot.
<ce7> ok!
<ce7> tks!
<Kodda> How can I use "adduser -q" with setting a password ?
<ioria> dragonham,   it'll  remove also the 91 kernel and old headres
<ovrflw0x> On HP Envy 14 beats audio laptop volume of speakers is too low how to increase it?
<dragonham> ioria: ok. well after your command and my autoremove, i have two kernels. 92 and 93. BUT initrd.img-3.13.0-57-generic is STILL there
<ioria> dragonham,   really ?
<dragonham> ioria: yep
<bekks> dragonham: And whats the big deal in manually removing that file?
<ioria> dragonham,   rebooted ?
<dragonham> ioria: yep
<ovrflw0x> On HP Envy 14 (2010 model) beats audio laptop volume of speakers is too low how to increase it?
<bekks> ioria: No need for rebooting.
<ioria> dragonham,   odd
<dragonham> bekks: nothing, provided it wont break anything
<bekks> dragonham: It will not break anything.
<bekks> dragonham: you arent using that file.
<_adb> kodda: from man adduser: "The --disabled-password option will not set a  password,  but  login  is  still possible (for example with SSH RSA keys)."
<dragonham> bekks: permission denied
<dragonham> well that was dumb
<dragonham> lol
<bekks> dragonham: you are trying to remove that file using which user?
<dragonham> sorry. forgot the sudo
<Guest91160> ovrflw0x, what distro are you using?
<dragonham> okie. all gone. thanks bekks. i just didnt know enough about what the files in /boot did to feel comfy just manually removing files
<ovrflw0x> Guest91160, ubuntu 14.04
<ovrflw0x> Guest91160, ubuntu 16.04
<othmane> Guys can anyone tell me what is the best mp3tag alternative for linux ?
<bekks> othmane: easytag or picard.
<othmane> bekks they let me add cover photo on music ?
<bekks> othmane: sure.
<othmane> Thank you ! :)
<ovrflw0x> wat to do Guest91160
<Guest91160> ovrflw0x, you can try increase sound in sound mixer, or use alsamixer in terminal
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, clementine got a build-in equalizer
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, ?
<Guest91160> ovrflw0x, just try to right click on sound icon in tray and there choose sound settings
<ovrflw0x> Guest91160, i did all that no dice
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, that might polish your flat sound
<ovrflw0x> i don't want polish i want real loud sound OerHeks
<Guest91160> ovrflw0x, maybe your speaker need some propietary codec (that available only on windows) ?
<LordDragon> ok. its dragonham here
<LordDragon> back on the znc
<LordDragon> thanks again bekks and everyone else
<ovrflw0x> Guest91160, wat do you mean? it is beatsaudio
<ovrflw0x> Guest91160, wat to do?
<Guest91160> ovrflw0x, on my Hp laptop with "crystal sound" or something like this in linux sound is not so loud as in windows, because no sound codec available for this "crystal sound" on linux, because it is propietary and only for windows
<Guest91160> maybe with beats audio same situation
<othmane> easytag works great !
<wish^> Anyone here used KDE Neon?
<OerHeks> i thought beats audio was recognised by now, you need hda-jack-retask from alsa-tools see http://askubuntu.com/a/802247 and after reading this recent 16.04 post,, read whole article :-)
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x ^^
<dax> wish^: yep. #kde-neon is probably a better place for discussing it, though
<dax> wish^: since it's not an official ubuntu/kubuntu flavor
<Guest91160> dax, not an official ubuntu flavor?
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is, but Neon not (yet)
<dax> ^
<dax> ubottu: flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<wish^> Is kubuntu with an earlier version of kde?
<OerHeks> plasma is current.
<dax> wish^: kubuntu is a version or two behind because the new version of Qt affects a lot of other software in the Ubuntu repositories
<Guest91160> dax, sorry, dont understand your words, now roger that)
<dax> so all of the planning for that has been... fun
<bekks> wish^: kubuntu is ubuntu shipping with KDE instead of Unity.
<brianw> Can anyone help me with authenticating to AD on 16.04 Server? I followed this; https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html . I am able to su to an AD user only from the root user. I get su: System error otherwise. I also cannot SSH to the Ubuntu server using an AD user, stating pam preauth stopped it.
<dax> Guest91160: considering that i was talking to someone else, that's probably not a huge issue :)
<zteam> Hi all!
<othmane> guys how can I know what my kids do in their phones using backbox distro ?
<bekks> !backbox | othmane
<ubottu> othmane: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<othmane> okey what about with ubuntu 16.04 ? is there any possiblity ?
<BlogCore07vm> Good evening all , could i distract you all 1 moment from all your glorious conquests for a (probably) pretty easy to solve issue , im having a tiny issue with my mysql db's. I tried purging , reinstalling , re-running mysql_secure_installation , manually setting a new root password , but every single time it just will not allow me to login :(
<bekks> othmane: you are running Backbox, not Ubuntu.
<othmane> bekks yes i know if backbox not supported i will install ubuntu 16.04 but before that are you sure there is a possiblity ?
<bekks> othmane: Thats a question not relevant to Ubuntu, but relevant to the OS running on their phones.
<othmane> Android
<bekks> othmane: So ask an Android channel.
<othmane> i will thank you
<YankDownUnder> BlogCore07vm: Have you tried using a blank password or your normal user password? BTW, you can also ask in #mysql
<BlogCore07vm> oh thanks for the heads up ! :) , yes i tried blank pass,  even tried a normal simple 3 letter pw (old skool hackers 1995 , "god") XD
<BlogCore07vm> i think it has to do with : [Warning] 'user' entry 'root@localhost' has both a password and an authentication plugin specified. The password will be ignored.
<BlogCore07vm> think my phpmyadmin installation went a bit bizarro
<YankDownUnder> BlogCore07vm: As well as asking in #mysql, you can also check in #ubuntu-server => probably more in-tune to the topic of the question
<BlogCore07vm> probably yeh :)
<BlogCore07vm> ill go hop over there
<BlogCore07vm> thank you kindly for you time !
<YankDownUnder> BlogCore07vm: Peace and coffee
<BlogCore07vm> :))
<paracusia> hello again friends, im getting alot of this per second in dmesg: https://nopaste.me/view/741d8c07 - on google the last entry is from 2010... im not trying to compile brand new 4.7.1 vanilla kernel
 * paracusia is crossing fingers and hoping the best
<zteam> Is US english still used for the password prompt on Ubuntu 16.04 if you do use fulldisk encryption or has this changed in recent versions?
<OerHeks> paracusia, what processes are doing this, zombie perhaps? top  can show this
<Nic0lauss> test
<paracusia> i cant see anything unusual, OerHeks
<paracusia> its brand new hardware and fresh 16.04 install, it happend right from the first  boot
<OerHeks> what cpu is this? maybe intel-microcode or amd-microcode in the driver section is a proper update .. i don't see the cause of this, except that swapper part > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/464483/why-do-we-need-a-swapper-task-in-linux
<Furai> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Furai> !Ubuntu-GNOME
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Furai> Uh, Slack? No IRC?
<Furai> I guess I could set up gateway...
<Furai> If they don't add me as guest.
<Bobik12> good
<k1l> Furai: #ubuntu-gnome ?
<Furai> k1l, not they don't mention it on their official page.
<Furai> Ok, found it on some sub wiki page.
<stongo> is there a way to change the location of where the deb files are saved when building kernel with `make deb-pkg`? I'd prefer they didn't get saved in ../
<bekks> stongo: you could edit the Makefile.
<stongo> bekks: yeah that's true. I looked through all the docs and it doesn't seem like there's any environment variable to control that by default
<odroid> hi
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Months ago I installed Ubuntu 16.04 in VMs
<marcoagpinto> I noticed there is a 16.04.1 in the site
<marcoagpinto> do I need to reinstall? Or will the "software updater" update automatically?
<dax> automatically
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<dax> np
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<k1l> just run the updates
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue # this will tell what you have now3
<OerHeks> or  hostnamectl status
<odroid> muss man das wissen
<traxx> hi guys i need libmyodbc on my ubuntu installation
<traxx> sadly it seems to be removed because its not compatible the new mysql version ?!?
<traxx> any possible work arounds ?
<Seveas> traxx: why do you need it?
<traxx> for asterisk realtime odbc connection
<traxx> or is there another solution ?
<Seveas> there's an asterisk-mysql package. Might do the trick. Never used asterisk myself, but using odbc to talk to mysql from a linux system sounds quite weird when the native library works just fine.
<traxx> there was a native one but then the way to go should be odbc but sadly the documentation is really outdatet and i dont know if the native implemantion is useable again
<Seveas> given that asterisk-mysql exists in the repos and an odbc version does not, I think it's time to try that one out :)
<traxx> okay will try ;) thx
<pavel796> ;s
<traxx> seems sadly not the way to go :(
<pavel796> ADMIN
<dax> pavel796: what
<gamester> The properties of a folder shows the total size of contents and number of items. However, if I go into the folder and select all the items in it and look at the properties for that selection instead, the number of items and total size is now higher. Why is that?
<gamester> That's for some random, complex folders I have. Creating a simple demo however reveals the opposite, the size becomes smaller (makes sense) and the total items stay the same (makes sense).
<gamester> So I don't know what's causing this
<Ben64> gamester: impossible to tell from the information you provided. what does "du -hd0 folder" say
<gamester> Ben64: It gives an even larger size than both the other ways.
<OerHeks> gamester, the 'item .' and 'item ..' count too
<gamester> it just tells me the size
<Ben64> well "du" is correct
<gamester> OerHeks: you mean I should call it for the sub contents and add up?
<OerHeks> oh size, megabit or megabyte ... are there hidden items ?
<gamester> Well whatever Nautilus is doing is extremely unintuitive and there has to be some reason, incompetence not excluded.
<OerHeks> ctrl +h
<gamester> there are, I'm including them when selecting all the contents and looking at size
<gamester> cause they are in the folder
<OerHeks> some ln to huge files?
<Ben64> could be a bunch of things, impossible to tell
<gamester> ok so now I see: clicking on folder properties and looking at size and number of items SKIPS the hidden files. WOW
<OerHeks> tweak your nautilus config, foldertree, hidden etc
<gamester> btw I'm using folder because that appears to be the GUI term, but dir is more used on Linux, no?
<gamester> the 'folder' word I meant to say
<amazoniantoad> What is the eta on making the software center not slow? It still takes a long time for .debs to load
<lordcirth> gamester, directories is the original term, Windows called it "folders" when they made a GUI file manager, iirc.
<_adb> gamester: "directory" is what i always say,  but the two are essentially synonymous
<OerHeks> folder>folding, a gui term indeed
<k1l> amazoniantoad: file a bug and see what the developers say about that
<dax> the folder metaphor is ridiculously older than Windows
<OerHeks> amazoniantoad, depends on your location/mirror i guess
<dax> dates back to Xerox PARC i think
<OerHeks> dax right, my 1st email was on a mac.
<amazoniantoad> k1l: Already a bug filed
<glisignoli> Hello, I'm trying to run apt-get update through a reverse proxy (eg: apt.localdomain/ubuntu -> archive.ubuntu.com), but whenever I do the files that it downloads (Packages.xz) always end up in the /var/lib/apt/lists/partial directory, even though the md5 sum of the file is correct.
<Hoshi> Was there any update for amdgpu drive?
<OerHeks> on the amd site, but carefull with that beta driver
<V7> Hey
<k1l> since the main part is in the kernel, a new kernel will bring updates
<V7> Why Opera uses 1.2GB ram ?
<V7> Am I right ?
<k1l> V7: browsers use ram. and ram is there to be used.
<Hoshi> k1l thanks
<V7> I'm looking at @"Virtual Memory"
<V7> k1l: No tabs opened
<k1l> V7: virtual memory is just preloaded stuff. its not actually used (like blocked from that program)
<V7> How to see actually used ?
<k1l> V7: where did you see "virtual memory"=
<k1l> ?
<V7> k1l: So ... opera doesn't use 1.2 GB ... and she can use *ONLY* ... 1.2 GB ?
<V7> k1l: System Monitor
<V7> she -> it *
<k1l> V7: no. its loading 1,2Gb in ram. to preload stuff for faster browsing and working. but if there is not 1,2GB free it will work with less than that
<Era> Excuse me, I installed xubuntu on a new laptop today but the wifi drops a lot
<Era> I know what the problem usually is, I have fixed it by installing a new driver before
<Era> It worked but then it drops
<Era> after 20 mins or so
<gleblinkin> Hi
<Era> hi
<V7> hi
<gleblinkin> What are you doing here?
<Era> need wifi help
<gleblinkin> go on
<V7> k1l: Something uses a lot of ram
<szb> Era, have you installed all the updates, meaning, are you on 16.04.1?
<V7> idk what
<Era> Basically, realtek wifi cards have shit compatibility with Linux drivers out of the box
<Era> Yes
<Era> I am
<k1l> V7: where is the issue?
<V7> 2 ram just used after booting
<V7> 2GB*
<Era> I installed the new driver that I install always on that card
<gleblinkin> What is the chip in your card?
<Era> It worked for a few mins on the same configuration as my other machine
<k1l> V7: where is the issue? ram not beeing used is waisted money. so programs and ubuntu tries to use as much ram as possible to preload stuff to make things work faster.
<Era> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Era> It drops after 20 mins tho
<Era> just refuses to work
<k1l> V7: having 6Gb from 8GB not beeing used brings you what?
<Era> says
<V7> I know ... but I need to minimaze it uses ...
<stochastix> whats the difference in touch support between ubuntu 16.01 and ubuntu touch?  It seems they both have touch support?
<Era> "Device not ready"
<V7> I have 8 GB
<V7> On notebook ...
<Ben64> V7: so whats the actual problem then
<k1l> stochastix: ubuntu touch is the tablet and smartphone setup.
<V7> So ... this *stuff* with these RAMS ... uses a lot of battery time
<k1l> V7: wrong
<Ben64> V7: no, that's not how that works
<V7> ?
<gleblinkin> I had the same issue with realtek
<k1l> V7: ram uses the same ammount of batter no matter how much is used.
<gleblinkin> it is just a shitty support of linux
<V7> ...
<Era> See
<Era> the thing is
<Era> the same thing that works on my old machine
<Era> that has full 16.04.1 updates
<stochastix> k1l: Noah on LAS installed 16.01 on a tablet, and it seemed to have really good touch support almost like it was setup for a tablet. Is it still different than ubuntu touch even?
<Era> doesnt work on the new machine
<Era> with the same card, the same updates
<k1l> stochastix: touch support is seperated in hardware support (which is put into kernel and drivers). and then there are the desktops and programs beeing able to be used by touch. which still lacks  a lot in the desktop area
<k1l> stochastix: yes. ubuntu touch uses unity8 and MIR as standard. instead of unity7 and xorg on the desktop
<szb> Era, can you try the command "rfkill unblock all" like a user with a similar problem suggested here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/462225/wifi-device-not-ready-but-it-isnt-hard-nor-soft-blocked
<V7> But ... I saw that situation when on it (note) was used 6-7 GB it's battery have been used much Faster
<stochastix> k1l:  is 16. a better touch experience at this time than ubuntu touch would you say? He seemed to have that opinion.
<k1l> V7: that has nothing to do with the ram used.
<Era> szb, the guy had a switch problem
<Era> he literally turned off his wifi
<Era> hardware wise
<Era> Ill try next time it happens
<V7> So ... used RAM doesn't affect the battery ?
<szb> Era, I know, but rfkill should enable wifi if it's disabled software-wise as well. Just a thought and a suggestion. :)
<Era> currently Im on my old machine, new one just booted so net works for now
<k1l> stochastix: you still got the wrong idea of ubuntu touch. in near future ubuntu touch will get merged with the ubuntu desktop. then you will have the "convergence". but now ubuntu-touch is working only on tablets and smartphones.
<k1l> V7: it uses the same battery no matter how much of ram i used.
<k1l> V7: it matter a lot more how much the cpu is used.
<dax> V7: RAM in general doesn't affect the battery notably. CPU/wifi/screen tend to be more relevant for that
<stochastix> k1l: I see, thanks.
<V7> dax: k1l and Ben64 thx
<V7> I thought ... actually ... different :D
<V7> differently *
<V7> '80
<Era> On another note I have another problem as well
<Era> when the wifi does work on the laptop
<Era> I ping google to test it, works fine, but whenever I try to visit any webpage, it has packet loss hell
<poopBot> how to simple random list
<Era> Doesnt happen on my old machine either so I assume its not my router
<V7> Era: any page ?
<Era> Any page
<poopBot> prefebly whitout using System;
<V7> Era ... speed test works ?
<V7> Could you download file ?
<Era> Nothing does
<Era> not even google loads
<Era> I can ping it fine if Im not doing anything on the internet
<Era> but otherwise not at all
<Era> I also get extremely shit speeds when it does work
<Era> Speeds that I dont get on my old machine
<V7> 40MB/s ?
<Era> My router speed is 120kBps
<Era> I get around 5kBps on the new laptop
<V7> o.o
<Era> full 120kBps on the old one
<V7> 120 kBps ?!
<Era> drivers are the same
<Era> updates are the same
<Era> what's the problem
<V7> One hundred twenty kBps ?!?!?
<Era> Yes, what about it?
<Era> It isnt such a big deal, this is the usual for India
<V7> This is so fast ... as shit ... I can't imagine that speed
<V7> ooh
<V7> sry
<V7> Well
<Era> I just want fucking net to work on this machine
<V7> xubuntu ?
<Era> xubuntu yes
<Ben64> chill with the language in here Era
<Era> Sorry
<Era> Im frustrated
<Ben64> easy way to get it working is to buy a cheap usb wireless
<Ben64> one that is supported
<Era> I only have 2 ports, I cant lock one up for just a dongle
<Era> if I wanted to do that I could just as well use one of my phones as a wifi bx
<Era> box*
<Era> I guess Ill try other things than crying about it here
<V7> Era: check this out ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/55597/cant-browse-the-internet-nor-ping-a-host-but-dig-works
<V7> Maybe this ?
<swarfega_> era you could get a urb hub
<swarfega_> usb*
<Era> Dont have the money just yet
<swarfega_> theyre cheap
<Era> Ill look into it but
<Era> I bought a laptop for a reason
<swarfega_> laptops never have enough ports
<Era> Yea
<V7> Watch Mr. Robots movies, huh >:D ?
<Era> I had use for 2
<swarfega_> i even bought a hub for my desktop
<n-iCe> guys, any ida why changed the connections names? like wlan1 wlan0?
<V7> swarfega_: ThinkPad does :
<V7> Era: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55597/cant-browse-the-internet-nor-ping-a-host-but-dig-works
<swarfega_> v7 how many
<n-iCe> now I have one called, wlx00c0ca61c30e
<n-iCe> wtf
<V7> n-iCe: You can rename it
<Era> Oh I forgot
<Era> I had to change DNS
<n-iCe> V7: how?
<Era> Would DNS changing fix my problem
<n-iCe> V7: and make it default?
<Era> I usually switch to google DNS but this time I forgot
<k1l> n-iCe: its called predictable names and is a kernel standard since some time and ubuntu started to use that too
<n-iCe> k1l: used to be easy, wlan1 wlan0, that's what I am asking, what happened
<k1l> n-iCe: some mainboards were changing the numbering randomwise.
<Era> On another note, the brightness on this thing, if I manually try to change it, sometimes it just turns screen off
<Era> and doesnt turn it back on
<Era> Forcing me to reboot it
<n-iCe> k1l: how can I rename them for ever
<V7> swarfega_: 7-8
<V7> With docking station :D
<k1l> n-iCe: there was a kernel boot line
<swarfega_> wow thats nice
<swarfega_> even desktops dont get that much
<Cryptic-Infidel> msg NickServ Identify Novosibirsk1!
<k1l> n-iCe: net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<V7> swarfega_: http://ecoshop.biz/pics/2105/Dock-X200-large.jpg
<Ben64> Cryptic-Infidel: time to change your password
<Era> for all my crying changing the DNS may have solved the issue...
<Era> Sorry for all the trouble I've given you
<swarfega_> :D
<V7> Plus laptops
<Era> Getting a constant ping, almost no packet loss, google works fine
<normanfal> nice
<Era> Thanks all
<V7> Era always welcome ;)
<normanfal> but did you know that if you type lsb_release -a into your terminal and it says "Ubuntu" anywhere then your computer has a virus and you must reinstall windows?
<normanfal> ubuntu is a very dangerous virus
<n-iCe> k1l: and where is that :D
<V7> n-iCe: http://ask.xmodulo.com/change-network-interface-names-permanently-linux.html
<k1l> !nomodeset | n-iCe like its described for nomodeset here
<ubottu> n-iCe like its described for nomodeset here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<V7> normanfal: wtf are you talking about ?
<V7> joker
<normanfal> no i am not kidding
<V7> prove
<normanfal> get arch if you want to use linux
<k1l> V7: dont mind the trolls. they just want
<k1l> V7: dont mind the trolls. they just want attention. dont give them that
<V7> k1l: You're right
<n-iCe> thanks V7
<V7> n-iCe: Worked ?
<V7> n-iCe: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91085/udev-renaming-my-network-interface
<n-iCe> well, I don't have any thing in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, do you?
<V7> Create one
<V7> Also ... the last one
<V7> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-rename-ethernet-devices-named-using-udev/
<n-iCe> V7: that's for ethernet, not wifi
<Ben64> n-iCe: doesn't matter
<n-iCe> actually I think it does
<n-iCe> since I dont have that file I don't know waht to add
<V7> n-iCe: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=180057
<Ben64> you make the file and put what it says on that page in it
<k1l> n-iCe: did you change the kernel line and rebooted?
<Ben64> oh yeah, that kernel line above solves the issue as well, so pick your favorite of the three, and do that
<k1l> n-iCe: have a read if you dont trust us: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<_adb> printing.... does lpd use ppd files at all? i can't get it to print double-sided documents, and haven't found where the printer capabilities would be
<dhrosa> hi, whenever I enable sticky keys in the accessibility menu in both GNOME and MATE, the option turns itself off after a few keystrokes. does anyone know why this might be happening?
<dhrosa> the "sticky keys" option isn't sticky :)
<dhrosa> this is on separate machines, one running Mate and the other running gnome2
<fione> hello
<rklopfer_> anyone have an idea why openconnect isn
<rklopfer_> 't showing up in network manager after i installed the plugin package?
<rklopfer_> the internet tells me to reboot...
<rklopfer_> okay!
<rklopfer_> no dice.
<transhuman> HI I have an nvidia GEFoRCE 610 graphics card trying to get digits and cuda working . I have to first install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<transhuman> unfortunately even though the additional drivers show a list. None will install and I only find the .run files on nvidia's site which wont install either
<rklopfer_> solution: install the -gnome version of the plugin. `sudo service network-manager restart` NOT `sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager`
<transhuman> do to a complex problem with run levels from command shell
<rklopfer_> bummer. if you can't install the drivers there's not much you can do
<transhuman> is there an alternate deb file I can download from nvidia for the geforce 610? I can only find the .run files
<transhuman> or from the ubuntu repositories if I new what to search for
<transhuman> not the neueve drivers either there no good
<transhuman> wont work with cuda
<ipodshuffle4g> Hi I'm looking for an option to sync my iPod 4g  with voiceover enabled. Rhythmbox is great but doesn't support voiceover.
<ipodshuffle4g> Is there any GUI program I can use to sync music to ipod shuffle 4g with voiceover
<ipodshuffle4g> any help appreciated :)
<ipodshuffle4g> https://nims11.wordpress.com/2013/10/12/ipod-shuffle-4g-under-linux/ I've tried using that but the songs wont' play
<ipodshuffle4g> I would prefer a GUI too
<ipodshuffle4g> any ideas?
<Hydr0p0nX> running kvm + libvirt w/ a win7 guest (iscsi storage, passthrough pcie graphics), everything's great until I shutdown the guest, then I lose connection to the gui based virt-manager until I reboot and reboot seems to hang as does stopping libvirtd-guest, ubuntu 16.04.1; anyone have any ideas by chance?
<ipodshuffle4g> anyone? :D
<transhuman> I found a solution! http://paste.debian.net/789969/
<rklopfer_> transhuman, nice! i've only installed drivers + cuda using the .run files on centos
<rklopfer_> i'm surprised that nvidia doesn't have their own repo or something
<ipodshuffle4g> :(
#ubuntu 2016-08-17
<bluez-harp> Hi, I'm trying to add to my path  using PATH=$PATH:$HOME/adb  When I chk the .profile file  in my home directory the path statement isn't updated. What am I doing wrong?
<ipodshuffle4g> I'm still looking for a media player solution for ipod shuffle 4g that has voiceover
<ipodshuffle4g> so far all I've come across is itunes and it runs like shit on ubuntu
<rklopfer_> bluez-harp, try 'export PATH-$PATH:$HOME/adb' ?
<rklopfer_> whoops PATH=
<rklopfer_> bluez-harp, and you need to add that line to your ~/.profile
<algern-n> hei
<algern-n> I'm trying to access ftp on an ubuntu server
<algern-n> Do i need to open the port 21 to do that?
<algern-n> as I keep getting access denied
<michael_mbp> hi all, what's the best file format to use between windows/linux, exfat, ntfs?
<fione> not exfat?
<dax> FAT for < 4GB files on normal drive sizes, NTFS otherwise
<bazhang> michael_mbp, whats the file sizes to be shared
<michael_mbp> over the 4G limit of fat32
<bazhang> so ntfs
<michael_mbp> reasoning behind that?
<bazhang> files size
<gamester> how do I gain root privilege in nautilus? Say if I want to create folder in /opt
<michael_mbp> what about exfat?
<michael_mbp> why ntfs > exfat in this instant?
<michael_mbp> suppose that ubuntu doesn't have 'out of the box' support exfat is a reason.
<dax> it's newer, nothing really supports it, and it's patent encumbered
<Bashing-om> michael_mbp: See: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463 why the 4Gig limit .
<michael_mbp> Mac OS is able to format partitions as exFat now.
<michael_mbp> hmm.
<dax> huh, didn't know that
<dax> shows how up-to-date my mac stuff is :)
<michael_mbp> heh I thought it was being widely adopted
<michael_mbp> as I've had a few folks bring USB sticks with the same file format.
<holymac> Hi.
<holymac> I am trying to send an automated email to 100 people at 12:00 AM.
<holymac> I have done this: Edit crontab file using the following command:
<holymac> crontab -e
<holymac> 0    24    *    *    *    <complete path to the script>
<holymac> The script I want to run is: echo "This is the message body" | mutt -a "/path/to/file.to.attach" -s "subject of message" user@example.com
<holymac> In order to do 100 emails I want to replace user@example.com with this command :cat emaillist.txt | sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/,/g'
<holymac> That last command replaces newlines with commas.
<holymac> How do I feed this to mutt?
<fione> say, holymac. I'm not knowledgeable in ubuntu. But what you want to do is looping the address list?
<holymac> Yea. I want to make one sommand
<holymac> command*
<PussySlayer69> hey guysss
<_adb> holymac, xargs?
<PussySlayer69> someone knows how to test the webcam in a netbook with ubuntu?
<holymac> fione I have never used xargs.
<fione> so... just use python?
<kulyzu> $ cat -         # what does it mean
<fione> kulyzu concatenate, iirc.
<SchrodingersScat> kulyzu: i believe it means to cat out stdin, which doesn't make much sense to me, but ok.
<export> the hyphen means the current stdout i think.
<SchrodingersScat> maybe it cats the file that's passed from stdin?
<SchrodingersScat> lets find out!
<SchrodingersScat> right, i mean the piped stdout
<kulyzu> i saw an examle like this one:  $ php -r 'echo str_repeat("A", 52) . "\xbe\xba\xfe\xca";'; cat -
<SchrodingersScat> yep, just regular old catting std
<kulyzu> i don't understand what cat - at the end mean's?
<SchrodingersScat> kulyzu: so for example, if you run:  echo "Test." | cat -  #then it should just echo "Test." afaik.
<export> i've had to use that for scripts, but not much else.
<SchrodingersScat> yeah? when does that come up?
<cyberoot> aa
<cyberoot> a
<export> i think i used it to manipulate data i recieved from an ssh session within a script. can't remember though.
<SchrodingersScat> ok
<eve_> what is this ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | eve_
<ubottu> eve_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> !support | eve_
<ubottu> eve_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<eve_> are indonesian have server?
<eve_> must i install antivirus in linux ?
<SchrodingersScat> !indonesia | eve_
<ubottu> eve_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<eve_> thanks you
<SchrodingersScat> eve_: not normally, no.  Normally not unless you want to scan files for worse operating systems.
<SchrodingersScat> !virus | eve_
<ubottu> eve_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Kurowa> test
<eve_> wow linux is very strong right ?
<duckx0r> If I execute `dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5` does that delete all databases?
<SchrodingersScat> eve_: it's more about where and how you get software, you could easily accidentally run something bad, but if you stick to the !repositories then you should be good to go.
<eve_> thank you
<SchrodingersScat> eve_: welcome
<eve_> oh one thing . how to connected emma to mysql on lammp ?
<SchrodingersScat> !man | eve_ I've never used that myself, but have you checked out the manual?
<ubottu> eve_ I've never used that myself, but have you checked out the manual?: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<eve_> ok
<SchrodingersScat> so to bring up the manual for emma it should be: man emma
<Tigarblood> Help please. I'm trying to add a nan additional hard drive (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive). However, im not sure what type of partition table to use (msdos?). (see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/488213/how-to-add-a-second-hard-drive-to-an-already-installed-xubuntu-14-04)
<Bashing-om> Tigarblood: That type of partition table depends on several factors . Primarily .. is this a EFI endowed system ?
<tyler_d> nothing is ever broken when I'm livestreaming
<tyler_d> Hello anyways
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: Not really sure what you mean
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: its an additional harddrive for extra storage, if that helps.
<Bashing-om> Tigarblood: If this is a newer model machine, where it is EFI .. then there are performance gains with the GPT partitioning scheme .
<Bashing-om> !efi | Tigarblood
<ubottu> Tigarblood: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<spikexh4x> hello
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: so GPT will be good for an additional storage harddrive?
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: i will be only using it for ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Tigarblood: Yeah .. block size 4096 rather than 512 . Faster I/O .. and supports 128 partitions by default .
<amed> hi, i have a problem
<Bashing-om> !ask | amed
<ubottu> amed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amed> i burned debian iso in usb, but i need a firmware, how to?
<amed> how to insert firmware in the usb?
<Bashing-om> !debian | amed
<ubottu> amed: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Snackerr> how do you calculate the number of bits in a number, in ubuntu calculator?
<Snackerr> i think it  is log2N
<Snackerr> but how do you type that into the calculator?   like   log2(128)?
<Bashing-om> amed: THough we are kin to debian .. we can not support debian .. inquire in their channel for debian support .
<Snackerr> that doesn't work
<Snackerr> log(2)128 doesnt work either
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: what file system would you recommend for this additional harddrive. Im inclined to go ext4.
<Tigarblood> Bashing-om: the guide (ubuntu official) says choose ext3, but maybe ext4 is more appropriate nowerdays
<Snackerr> Bashing-om, i like ext4 the best, with GPT, and $     mkfs.ext4 -m0 -I131072
<Snackerr> http://www.explainshell.com/explain?cmd=mke2fs+-m0+-I131072
<Snackerr> Bashing-om, ext4 is better than ext3.  that guide is probly old
<Bashing-om> Tigarblood: ^^ +10 on ext4 .. tried, true and tested .. ext4 is the work horse .
<lordcirth> ext4's only downside is being boring.  It is never a bad choice.
<Snackerr> lordcirth, boring is good
<lordcirth> Snackerr, when it comes to filesystems, yes
<trism> Snackerr: log(128)/log(2)
<Snackerr> i got sucked into reading about ZFS,--- sounds super cool, BUT:  has lots of "gotchas"
<Snackerr> which i just discovered, are called "gotchas"  not "bugs", you know why?
<Snackerr> cuz the devs have no intention on fixing them  LOL
<Snackerr> trism,  cool!!! thanks!  also, is there an easy way to do that same thing in Bash?
<Snackerr> ZFS "gotcha" 1)  need ECC RAM   2) unclean shutdown can destroy your data   3)  gets fragmented, and is impossible to defrag
<Snackerr> also, no ZFS encryption,  but i think that is coming soon
<Snackerr> btw, how is the EXT4 file-encryption? does that work yet?
<Rebelnet> hello
<Kurowa> anyone have recommendation on similar application to ManicTime in windows?
<Kurowa> hello
<lordcirth> Snackerr, the "need ECC RAM" is actually quite exaggerated.
<Snackerr> lordcirth,   this guy is the expert, not me:  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzHapVfrocfwblFvMVdvQ2ZqTGM
<Snackerr> http://whenpicsfly.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Intro-to-ZFS-on-Linux.pdf
<trism> Snackerr: bc -l <<<'l(128)/l(2)'
<Snackerr> thanks again bash master trism !
<al2o3-cr> Snackerr: if you want a pure bash version create a function
<lordcirth> trism, what exactly does '<<<' do?  I am familiar with the usual >, >>, <.
<lordcirth> is 'cmd <<< x' it equivalent to  'cmd < echo x' ?
<al2o3-cr> lordcirth: it's a heredoc redirection
<al2o3-cr> here string, sorry
<lordcirth> al2o3-cr, thanks, just looked it up.  Unfortunately '<<<' is impossible to search for
<al2o3-cr> lordcirth: np
<dwarders> I have a question about hosting apt-get repos.
<dwarders> I'm building a debian package and I want to pin a specific version of a dependency so I'm using (= 1.11.2-0~xenial) in my control file. when I apt-get install my package, i'm getting the error "Depends: ... (= 1.11.2-0~xenial) but 1.12.0-0~xenial is to be installed" even though apt-cache madison and apt-cache seem to show that the older version I'm looking
<dwarders> for still exists
<dwarders> any pointers on how to resolve this?
<dwarders> google search seems to point mostly towards solutions for people running into this that aren't owners of the broken package
<lordcirth> dwarders, it's possible that other packages require > 1.12 of the dependency?
<lordcirth> dwarders, try looking for reverse dependencies
<arooni> how do i generate a ssh key for version 2?
<dwarders> lordcirth: the other package is not installed so I don't know how that would be the case.
<lordcirth> arooni, it does by default now.  Check manual page for ssh-keygen, search /version 2
<arooni> so why am i getting this when trying to connect? debug3: Could not load "/home/username/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<arooni> if protcol defaults to version 2
<lordcirth> arooni, is the server old?  It might be asking for version 1?
<arooni> lordcirth: server is mac os x el capitan latest
<arooni> so i bet its a firewall issue
<arooni> with me not alllowing external ssh connections
<arooni> i forgot how i set that all up though;  how can i check how my firewall might block this
<lordcirth> arooni, on the mac server or linux client?
<arooni> lordcirth: on the linux client
<arooni> (ubuntu 14.04 lts server)
<lordcirth> arooni, well, if it's Ubuntu, you probably used ufw
<BluezHarp> Hi, I was editing the .profile file w/ gedit. I'm receiving a syntax error unexpected end of file. I can't find how to fix it
<arooni> lordcirth: so is that version stuff enough to make the ssh connection fail?
<BluezHarp> Would someone give it  a look?  http://dpaste.com/1TDBQM5
<lordcirth> BluezHarp, "if running bash" should probably be commented, as there is no "fi" and it's not coherent bash
<Guest23621> hi
<lordcirth> BluezHarp, for future reference, "unexpected end of file" means you started something (if, function, loop) and didn't end it.
<lordcirth> MrRobotic, hi
<MrRobotic> yo
<KEYCTO> clear
<BluezHarp> I modified the file that came with the distro.  Bash doesn't use  fi?
<lordcirth> BluezHarp, Bash does have fi.  Look at line 11,  "if running bash".  You start an if statement because you didn't comment that line.
<lordcirth> And since it was unintentional, you don't have a matching "fi" so that's why you get that particular error
<BluezHarp> ok, I'm not running bash as the default shell in ubuntu?
<lordcirth> BluezHarp, You are running bash.  Are you not familiar with the idea of comments in code?
<Mitchell92> Hello. I bought a laptop for the Fall semester that I loaded Linux up on. HP claims the battery lasts 11 hours 45 minutes. Is there anything I Can do to maximize battery life?
<lordcirth> Mitchell92, lower screen brightness, power management settings, set 'powertop --auto-tune' to run on boot or login
<ExecSlim> !battery
<Makulit> I thought 11 hours out of a laptop battery would be pretty impressive.
<BluezHarp> I see what your saying about line 11.  Thx. very much.
<Mitchell92> lordcirth, thanks... is there a utility i can use to set powertop, how do i do such?
<lordcirth> Mitchell92, the utility is called powertop.  You just need to install the package
<Mitchell92> okay, thanks. how do i set that to run on login?
<ExecSlim> Mitchell92: try installing tlp and run tlp start when on battery
<Mitchell92> ok
<Mitchell92> I'll be taking it to class in a week or two and I just wanted to have everything running in a satisfactory manner.
<lordcirth> Never seen tlp before.  Looks quite useful.
<arooni> ok so i can't connect from ubuntu 14.04 lts server to a mac mini... i'm getting this error debug3: Incorrect rsa1 identifier; could not load '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa' as a rsa1 public key
<lordcirth> arooni, try using ssh -2 to force version 2, see what happens
<arooni> lordcirth: i.e. ssh -2 -vvvvvv -p 22222 user@host ?
<q_plaz> Anyone here use Ubuntu gnome? And familiar with the difference between it and standard Ubuntu
<lordcirth> arooni, that's a lot of v's but sure
<arooni> trying to track down the problem
<lordcirth> q_plaz, what's your actual question?
<q_plaz> I want to know what I'm giving up by using the gnome version
<tgm4883> q_plaz: unity
<q_plaz> I'm not so much concerned about hardware compatibility but I don't want to install it and realize some packages are out of date and whatnot
<MrRobotic> use linux mint mate 64 bit
<q_plaz> If that's all tgm4883 then I'm all about it, thanks
<useLinuxMintMate> :)
 * useLinuxMintMate :-)
<teknozulu> Hey. A while ago I set the custom command of my default gnome terminal profile to SSH to a box. That IP no longer exists (or even if it does, i don't want to attempt to connect to it). However, I did this in Xmonad, and now if I try to open a new window in Xmonad, it'll just close immediately (I managed to see a bit of the MITM warning). I switched from xmonad to gnome to attempt to change the profile, but when I'm in gnome there is only one terminal
<teknozulu> profile, and it doesn't use a custom command. Any ideas on where I should look for the profile config that has the ssh command?
 * useLinuxMintMate ;)
<Obadiah> yeeehaw!!!!!!
<lordcirth> useLinuxMintMate, don't spam
<Obadiah> lubuntu is awsum'
<lordcirth> teknozulu, try 'grep -r <IP> ~/' :P
<lordcirth> grep -r is my favourite config-file-finding tool
<nemeci> hi ubuntu users
<useLinuxMintMate> huh? :)
<useLinuxMintMate> hi
<teknozulu> yay found it
<teknozulu> ty lordcirth lol
<lordcirth> teknozulu, also in future, you might find it useful to use " ssh IP || bash " :)
<teknozulu> how so? (I'm a complete linux idiot)
<lordcirth> teknozulu, || is boolean OR.  So, ssh to IP, if that exits with an error, run bash.
<lordcirth> Thereby not locking you out
<teknozulu> ah, thanks
<rklopfer_> grep -rP
<lordcirth> rklopfer_, why -P?
<ovrflw0x> sup dawgs
<ovrflw0x> whose alive!?
<rklopfer_> perl has the dopest regular expressions
<ovrflw0x> sup dawgs!! gimme 5!
<rklopfer_> where dopest == industry standard
<rklopfer_> where industry standard == broadly accepted :P
<lordcirth> rklopfer_, except that there is no pattern matching involved, since we are matching an exact substring, and therefore using any regex is overkill
<rklopfer_> lordcirth, yeah. you're right. i always use -P since it always works as i expect
<rklopfer_> lordcirth, maybe that's overkill, but i am okay with that sacrifice for convienience :)
 * Cryptic-Infidel_ f
<LinuxMintUser> bored
<mankeletor> hey there
<mankeletor> should i downgrade to get avidemux? im using xenial
<mankeletor_> should i downgrade to get avidemux?
<lordcirth> !patience | mankeletor_
<ubottu> mankeletor_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Y4kuzi> I am hungry
<mankeletor_> lordcirth, thanks for the botmessage :P
<lordcirth> mankeletor_, you could, or you could try Kdenlive, it's popular
<lordcirth> Downgrading is usually a thing to avoid
<mankeletor_> lordcirth, it's cool... i used it years ago
<mankeletor_> lordcirth, i have to install the entire OS again when i get the upgrade combo for this PC.. that is why i'm asking for, so i'll have to say goodbye to the old pata hdd :(
<lordcirth> mankeletor_, I would strongly suggest trying the new version of Kdenlive and using 16.04 if it works for you.
<mankeletor_> lordcirth, ok, i'll still using xenial when i get the combo.. dunno if will work nice on the current pc (it's a Intel Celeron single core 1GB DDR1)
<BluezHarp> anyone familar with Android command line platform tools? I trying to find the install instructions. The only thing I can find are references to how to install the full sdk. I've already downloaded the package but it is in a zip file. How do I instlall  it?
<Kurowa> hello.
<Kurowa> any way to get current active window?
<mankeletor_> Kurowa, hi
<Kurowa> the pid.
<mankeletor_> Kurowa, top?
<Kurowa> mankeletor_, to filter it to current active window?
<mankeletor_> Kurowa, maybe you should try ps aux | tail
<Kurowa> ok, I think I misunderstand the definition of active window.
<Kurowa> what I want to do is creating a log of timestamp, command, and active windows title.
<Kurowa> the timestamp is created on the moment the windows become active.
<Kurowa> Or I could save all this hassle and try to search for manicTime alternative.
<mankeletor> Kurowa, well i dont know how to do that
<mankeletor> if youre writing a shell script you shoud ask in #bash
<Kurowa> ok... first thing to do. learn shell.
<Kurowa> thanks mankeletor
<mankeletor> Kurowa, no problem
<Kurowa> any recommended books?
<Kurowa> for shell
<Kurowa> for shell scripting
<Bashing-om> Kurowa: A favorite : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<ubuntu965> HELP
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntu965
<ubottu> ubuntu965: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu965> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 16.04 on an Acer C710 Chromebook or do I need to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my Acer C710 Chromebook?
<cfhowlett> should be entirely possible.  google it up for details
<ksft_> I just left something on my keyboard that was apparently holding down a key in the password box
<ksft_> it's filled with dots now
<ksft_> I can't log in
<ubuntu965> I found info on installing 12.04, but not 16.04 on my acer C710 Chromebook
<cfhowlett> ksft_, reboot or delete all the dots
<ksft_> cfhowlett: I can't
<ksft_> I can't delete the dots, that is
<ksft_> I know I could reboot, but I would prefer not to
<ksft_> restarting X would probably work, but I'd rather not close everything I have running
<cfhowlett> ubuntu965, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=acer_c720_ubuntu1404&num=1
<OerHeks> ksft_, ctrl a - ctrl x and try again
<ubuntu965> yeah, but I have an acer C710 not a c720...does it matter?
<ksft_> OerHeks: ctrl-a doesn't seem to do anything
<cfhowlett> ubuntu965, time to try.  at worst, it won't work.
<OerHeks> hold ctrl + backspace, else good luck
<ubuntu965> thanks...I am gonna install Chrubuntu 16.04
<ksft_> OerHeks: yeah, I don't think I can manipulate the text in the password box at all
<ksft_> oh well
<ubuntu965> cfhowlett will let you know the results
<cfhowlett> ubuntu965, best of luck!
<ubuntu965> danke
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> 16.04.1 has a hell of a problem with the clock in the top panel
<glitchd> whenever i try to set it, then close the closk gui, the clock itself disappears. the placeholder is still ther but nothing is displayed.
<cfhowlett> glitchd, relevant details: you are using XUBUNTU not UBUNTU?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, well, im using ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> you posted first in xubuntu
<glitchd> .*16.04.1 with xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> yes, so taht means you are on XUBUNTU.
<glitchd> i hit enter before i was done typing just now
<cfhowlett> different clock app
<glitchd> ok..?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, so someone is xubuntu is attempting to help you.  please avoid cross-posting
<glitchd> cfhowlett, honestly i thought i had closed that room, and i didnt see that someone had responded to me. i also thought it would be relevent since im using base ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> glitchd, no problems.  be aware that the the clock (and other ) app is different across the various flavors
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i did not know that, thank you for telling me.
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<glitchd> many thanks
<ubuntubuck> hello, I'm wonderingif it is possible to sync Ipod shuffle 4g with ubuntu
<ubuntubuck> I'm looking to include voiceover support :)
<hateball> !ipod | ubuntubuck
<ubottu> ubuntubuck: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubuntubuck> nope
<ubuntubuck> doesn't help
<p5eudo> if I've edited a python script which runs as a service and runs at boot, do I need to update any other files to keep it working properly?
<radkish> server irc.all4y.net
<Xin> hey is there a script I can modify that runs for every user - even ssh users?
<Xin> or - alternatively, to set a new universal HOME directory
<Xin> I use multiple users on this dev vm and I want all of them to have the same HOME
<Wug> You could probably do something like force ssh to run a specific command (in the sshd config) that runs your one script and then calls the user's shell
<Xin> actually do you know what ill just mount it in the right place lol
<Xin> dont mind me
<vern__> hello, do anyone try to install openstack on ppc64el, by following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/installer/en/single-install.html) ?
<vern__> i am blocked by "$ sudo openstack-install"
<anonymous_> hi
<huhr> hi
<mgedmin> can anyone help me recover from a broken 14.04 -> 16.04 release upgrade?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1613970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1613970 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "14.04 LTS -> 16.04 LTS upgrade errors with cups/insserv" [Undecided,New]
<ryqiem> Hey guys! I'm trying to get some JSON data from Toggl and export it as calendar events directly into Google Calendar. I've got a bash script that exports the data now as "description,start,end", but I'm in way over my head.
<ryqiem> Can any of you guys help me out? 😊
 * YankDownUnder checks the channel topic again, just to be sure
<barq> I get frequent plasma crashes Executable: plasmashell PID: 3393 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)  on 16.04.1. How can I fix this?
<nik3> Who uses ubuntu 2.2
<YankDownUnder> barq: What I ended up doing (not that it fixed EVERYTHING with Plasmashell) is to use the "backports" PPA to upgrade Plasma...
<bekks> nik3: There is no such thing.
<barq> YankDownUnder: How do I use that?
<nik3> Im sorry i red it somewhere...thanks for clearing my doubt
<alkisg> mgedmin: you can find util-linux.postinst in /var/lib/dpkg/info/util-linux.postinst. Put an "exit 0" at the second line of that file, so that it allows apt install -f to finish.
<barq> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<mgedmin> thanks, alkisg
<alkisg> mgedmin: if other packages have the same issue, then maybe an update-rc.d wrapper would be better
<mgedmin> I've discovered that if I dpkg --purge usplash and readahead (which aren't in xenial anyway), the initscript dependency loops go away and dpkg --configure succeeds
<nik3> How to patch ssh username enumeration vulnerability
<YankDownUnder> barq: Read this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<mgedmin> was worried there for a while, when my usual dpkg --configure -a/apt-get dist-upgrade -f workarounds were making no progress
<bekks> nik3: Which CVE do you refer to?
<barq> OK I was on http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<mgedmin> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3061-1/ (CVE-2016-6210) probably
<barq> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/backports'
<bekks> nik3: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3061-1/ states what you need to do to patch that vulnerability.
<hateball> barq: it would seem there is a problem with the xenial builds gone missing
<YankDownUnder> barq: It ends up getting you to do the same thing - I was merely giving you more reading before you went ahead...and here's a great hint about it - LOGOUT of KDE/Plasma...do it from either a different account, or from the console as root...and reboot...and you're going to get some "strange" things, with Plasma - and you might have to delete some configs for Plasma in order for it to play nicely...hmm...
<nik3> Its CVE: 2016-6210
<bekks> nik3: So please read the link given.
<nik3> Thanks bekks
<barq> hateball: What can I do about that?
<YankDownUnder> barq: It's "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<barq> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/backports'. ERROR: '~kubuntu-ppa' user or team does not exist.
<YankDownUnder> barq: I just told you: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<hateball> barq: you're adding a ~ for no good reason
<barq> I copy pasted your command
<hateball> at any rate, a user in #kubuntu was doing this yesterday and it seems the xenial builds have gone missing
<barq> I copy pasted your command
<hateball> I added the PPA months ago
<barq> I'm not adding anything YankDownUnder
<barq> I upgraded by mounting a different volume containing xenial
<barq> I didn't do-release-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> barq: I don't know where the "~" came from, cuz I just double checked and it wasn't in what I've "pasted"...either which, easy enough to just do it by hand --> type it out exactly...
<barq> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<barq> That's what I have
<alkisg> barq: put both the command and the output to pastebin
<YankDownUnder> ...and that should work straight out, barq
<alkisg> By copy/pasting from your terminal screen
<barq> https://ghostbin.com/paste/r9zwg
<alkisg> You didn't copy/paste from your terminal, I don't see the bash prompt...
<barq> There's a $ right before that statement
<barq> Sure I copied from terminal
<alkisg> Anyway, try with another environment: sudo -i
<alkisg> And then inside there: apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<barq> Same thing happens with sudo -i
<alkisg> Hmm can you also try avoiding bash?
<alkisg> Run: sh
<alkisg> And inside there: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<barq> Same thing there as well
<EriC^^> it doesn't have any ppa's, https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<EriC^^> it's empty for some reason
<mgedmin> strange; https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports exists
<alkisg> That command succeeds here
<EriC^^> try manually adding it, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa.list
<EriC^^> and add the line below
<mgedmin> multiple desynchronized web server backends?
 * alkisg wonders if it's due to different regions getting different web servers, cache etc
<EriC^^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
<alkisg> Does that command fail for anyone else?
<alkisg> barq, which apt-add-repository version do you have? dpkg -l software-properties-common
<barq> sources.list.d is empty. I only have sources.list
<barq>  0.96.20.4
<alkisg> ...where did you find that .4?
<barq> I just ran the command
<barq> Didn't install anything manually
<alkisg> barq: it appears that you have the xenial-proposed repository enabled
<alkisg> And you might have hit a bug in the proposed package
<alkisg> Can you try downgrading to the correct one?
<anonymous_> wahts up all
<barq> How do I do that
<alkisg> sudo apt install software-properties-common=0.96.20.3
<anonymous_> ok
<alkisg> and then sudo add-apt-repository etc
<alkisg> barq: in general, it's not a good idea to have the proposed directory enabled; you get a lot of bugs. Usually we only selectively apply updates from there.
<alkisg> *proposed repository
<barq> I get https://ghostbin.com/paste/th7zs when I try the downgrade
<barq> Which directory?
<alkisg> barq: in the same apt install line, add: python3-software-properties=0.96.20.3
<barq> oh the *-proposed
<alkisg> barq, yup, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed after the issue is solved
<alkisg> ...and disable it :D
<barq> I had proposed in my sources.list, commented it out
<EriC^^> same thing
<alkisg> barq: you still need to downgrade the updates you already applied. Some of them will have bugs and will never be officially published...
<EriC^^> barq: try using ppa-purge to purge the -proposed repo
<EriC^^> cause all the packages are still installed at this point
<barq> I downgraded and did the ppa-purge
<alkisg> Does add-apt-repository now work ok?
<barq> No, same as before
<EriC^^> barq: how did you ppa-purge it?
<barq> Also after adding the ppa to my sources.list and doing an udpate I get https://ghostbin.com/paste/dc32f
<barq> sudo apt install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> that doesn't purge anything it installs the ppa-purge package
<alkisg> barq: about your latest ghostbin, that's normal, it's because you added it without add-apt-repository so you didn't fetch the appropriate apt key
<alkisg> You probably still have some broken packages from proposed
<alkisg> And those break add-apt-repository, and who knows what else
<prashant> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<barq> After sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main" I get the same ghostbin error as before with the pubkey
<EriC^^> barq: type ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*proposed*
<EriC^^> and paste in the pastebin
<alkisg> barq, yes because that form doesn't add the key
<barq> ls: cannot access '/var/lib/apt/lists/*proposed*': No such file or directory
<barq> How can I purge proposed?
<EriC^^> barq: did you remove the -proposed ppa from the software center or so?
<EriC^^> barq: we're on it :)
<barq> Yes, I removed the proposed from my sources.list
<EriC^^> ok put it back there again and run update
<EriC^^> also remove the kubuntu-ppa.list
<barq> OK, I ran the update
<EriC^^> ok run the ls command again
<barq> https://ghostbin.com/paste/28snz
<alkisg> barq: grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/*proposed*_Packages
<alkisg> I think that lists the packages from proposed
<alkisg> (that you need to downgrade)
<barq> That's a lot of packages
<EriC^^> 1 sec barq
<barq> This is my sources.list btw https://ghostbin.com/paste/c4wyo
<lol521>   x
<EriC^^> barq: try sudo ppa-purge -s mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar_ubuntu_dists -o xenial-proposed -p universe
<barq> OK, that ran successfully
<barq> Now remove proposed from sources.list?
<featurive> quick q, any of you know if I can upgrade from elementalos freya to loki?
<EriC^^> barq: no
<EriC^^> barq: try sudo ppa-purge -s mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar_ubuntu_dists -o xenial-proposed -p multiverse
<super> hello
<EriC^^> barq: then try sudo ppa-purge -s mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar_ubuntu_dists -o xenial-proposed -p main
<barq> done
<EriC^^> barq: ok, remove the ppa from software center and update
<barq> The two proposed lines?
<EriC^^> yeah
<karolherbst_work> is there a reason why ubuntu kernels have no backend for pstore? It is kind of impossible to catch kernel OOPs that way
<karolherbst_work> (afaik)
<barq> ok
<BluezHarp> Hi,  I'm trying to move a usb udev file into  /ect/udev/rules.d  and I receive permission denied when i  use sudo.  I'm trying to enable usb to connect to my phone use and the android adb tool.
<barq> That's it?
<EriC^^> barq: yeah try the add-apt-repository
<alkisg> BluezHarp: what's the exact command and the exact output? Put it to pastebin
<BluezHarp> *using
<BluezHarp> Hang on
<barq> Same error as before
<EriC^^> barq: try dpkg -l software-properties-common
<alkisg> barq: what's the output of this currently? put it to pastebin... grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/*proposed*_Packages
<EriC^^> and check the version
<EriC^^> should be .3
<barq>  0.96.20.4
<barq> alkisg: empty
<barq> I ran apt-get update since remove the proposed, though
<EriC^^> barq: i guess ppa-purge failed
<alkisg> barq: err ok you purge the source without downgrading the packages first
<barq> EriC^^: The 3 ppa-purge commands returned success
<featurive> is it just me or is bluetooth/pulseaudio acting weird in xenial?
<EriC^^> he actually ran ppa-purge on every _Package listing
<alkisg> barq: you should put proposed back, then run that command to list the packages, and keep their names, because those are the ones that you need to downgrade
<barq> I thought I just did all that.
<alkisg> EriC^^: I don't know if ppa-purge works on non ppas
<EriC^^> alkisg: it does, if you give it the stuff like that
<alkisg> barq, you tried to do it with ppa-purge, and it obviously failed, so you need to downgrade it some other way
<EriC^^> it's the same background mechanism (getting the packages and downgrading them)
<BluezHarp> I tried copy and paste  using the  gui and I get an error that rules.d isnt a directory. I tried sudo mv 'file' /ect/udev/rules.d and received permission denied.
<EriC^^> !info software-properties-common
<ubottu> software-properties-common (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (common). In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.20.3 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 184 kB
<alkisg> EriC^^: well, it obviously didn't work
<EriC^^> barq: did you run the ppa-purge command with main at the end?
<BluezHarp> alksig, when i use cli to mv the fiile I receive: mv: target '/ext/udev/rules.d' is not a directory
<EriC^^> alkisg: yeah, exactly
<gnumonk> Hi
<alkisg> BluezHarp: it is "etc", not "ext"
<gnumonk> how to use dd to format disk upto some GB, for example I have 100GB SSD, I wanted to format upto 70GB?
<EriC^^> barq: did you run the command with -p main at the end?
<barq> Whcih one
<barq> sudo ppa-purge -s mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar_ubuntu_dists -o xenial-proposed -p main
<alkisg> gnumonk: dd doesn't format... do you mean that you want to fill the drive with zeroes? (that's not the same as formatting)
<EriC^^> alkisg: when you give ppa-purge the launchpad stuff, it basically builds that line so it uses the actual _Package on the pc, nothing to do with launchpad itself, so we fed it that line and it didn't work
<EriC^^> which means must be some fault in ppa-purge's stuff
<EriC^^> anyways if you did the -p main barq then do as alkisg said and write a one liner that can remove the packages manually one by one
<alkisg> EriC^^: yup, it might have some checks that fail with the stock repositories
<gnumonk> alkisg: yes.
<EriC^^> or just remove them yourself if they're not too many
<alkisg> gnumonk: you typed it wrong, that's why you got the error
<barq> too many packages to remove
<alkisg> barq: run apt policy package, on one of them
<alkisg> barq: see if it has the wrong version installed, instead of the one offered by xenial-updates
<gnumonk> alkisg: so is there anyway to achieve  that ?
<BluezHarp> alkisg, ok thx for the catch.  Now I receive mv: cannot stat 'rules': No such file or directory
<alkisg> gnumonk: yes, type "etc" instead of typing "ext"
<alkisg> gnumonk: sorry
<alkisg> gnumonk: ignore my 2 last comments, I thought I was replying to BluezHarp
<gnumonk> :)
<alkisg> gnumonk: you can tell dd to stop by using bs and count parameters
<alkisg> BluezHarp: now you have a second typo. It's "rules.d", not "rules".
<gnumonk> alkisg: any example? man page is not much clear .
<alkisg> You forgot the .d
<BluezHarp> Ugg, it's 2:00 am here. sorry for the bother. Both errors were a spelling mistake.
<alkisg> gnumonk: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1024 ==> this zeroes 1024 * 1 MB == 1 GB
<barq> alkisg: How can I run apt policy on the package? I am in /var/lib/apt/lists
<gnumonk> alkisg: cool , so its basically start from beginning and fill zero upto 1GB?
<alkisg> barq, apt policy software-properties-common ==> tells you the installed and the available versions. If the installed version is higher than the one one in xenial or xenial-updates, then it needs to be downgraded
<alkisg> gnumonk: yes, but not that sdb includes the mbr, while sdb1 is the contents of the first partition
<alkisg> *note
<barq> I get invalid falg policy
<barq> flag*
<alkisg> barq, copy/paste this: apt policy software-properties-common
<gnumonk> alkisg: ah ok, let me try that, actually my goal is to preserve 10GB from 100GB SSD and will not be used while installation .
<alkisg> gnumonk: then the correct way would be to make 2 partitions, the second one being 10 gb in size, and leaving it unused
<alkisg> (or just leaving unpartitioned space there)
<alkisg> gnumonk: for that goal, use gparted, not dd
<barq> alkisg: I did, I get invalid flag: policy
<gnumonk> alkisg: ok. let me try and will back if required.Thanks for help.
<alkisg> barq: this takes too long, and I'll have to go in a while, do you mind if you share your screen with me so that we check it together? sudo apt install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<barq> I'm behind a proxy and firewall, doubt this will work and doubt I am allowed to do this.
<alkisg> OK
<barq> But thanks for the offer.
<barq> I think I'm going to go back to the version before adding proposed
<barq> Going back to 15.10
<Guest91869> help command
<Kirito> " trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b114-0ubuntu1" I'm guessing it's known that this package is broken?
<Kirito> https://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ This is an old issue but apparently has been given no fix?
<Kirito> Nevermind, missed the bug report link :/
<alkisg> barq, if you mean to reinstall, why not install 16.04 and just not enable the "i'm a programmer, give me the -proposed updates" option...
<alkisg> barq, proposed updates are not supposed to be enabled unless you're testing a specific path
<alkisg> *patch
<barq> I don't want proposed
<alkisg> Why did you enable it then, in the first place?
<barq> I didn't do-release-upgrade, someone else upgraded and then I replaced the system partition
<alkisg> And did a full dist-upgrade after enabling it?
<barq> I added it to sources.list without thinking
<alkisg> OK - all I'm saying is that it was a user error, not something to make you prefer 15.10 over 16.04
<alkisg> If you have other reasons to keep 15.10, np
<barq> 15.10 is eol isn't it?
<ducasse> barq: yes, 15.10 is eol so it's generally not a good idea to use it
<Rebelnet> hello
<barq> I'm back to the 16.04 wtihout the proposed updates now
<barq> And getting the plasma crash, so will try to install the new plasma via backports
<paracusia> hello, followed this guide: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Building-ZFS and now im stuck here: https://nopaste.me/view/0f9240c3 - any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> barq: The crashes are "less" than before, however, remember there still ARE crashes...so's not to disappoint.
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<ducasse> paracusia: which ubuntu version are you trying to build on?
<paracusia> 16.04 ducasse
<paracusia> and kernel 4.7.0
<ducasse> paracusia: ok, why not use the zfs ppa?
<paracusia> i tried it, but it seems to have no packages for xenial
<paracusia> apt-get update failed
<ducasse> paracusia: must be because zfs in included in the kernel... are you using a mainline kernel?
<paracusia> yes ducasse, vanilla 4.7.0
<paracusia> the default ubuntu kernel was tainted.. so i had to use a vanilla one
<Ben64> tainted how
<paracusia> tainted with some sort of 3rd party modules i guess
<Era> Lets do this again
<Ben64> guess?
<Ben64> you should have a really certain reason you're using a non standard kernel and stuff, it's likely to cause issues
<Era> Hello, I came here yesterday with my wifi problems
<Era> worked for 20 mins after that, lost connection
<paracusia> Ben64, I installed 16.04 fresh and had thousands of errors in dmesg. #kernel ppl told me its tainted because the messages said so
<paracusia> and thus I hadnt installed anything myself, the ubuntu kernel was tainted. with vanilla no problems anymore
<Era> I've determined the cause to be low signal strength, Although wifi on my other laptop with the same install works fine
<Era> A few Arch users have recommended me a USB wifi adapter, some others told me to distro hop
<Era> I wanted to ask, is there nothing I can do about on Ubuntu itself
<paracusia> Ben64, the error was: https://nopaste.me/view/741d8c07
<paracusia> Era, try usb adapter first, maybe its hardware related
<Era> See, one of those costs money that I dont currently have
<Era> Im broke atm
<paracusia> ben64, ducasse: any idea on how to complete the zfs installation?
<pingwindyktator> Hello. I want to forward connections to my port 8181 to chat.freenode.net:6667. I guess I have to 'ssh -L 8181:chat.freenode.net:6667 ...' but what is the username@host goes next?
<Era> Parents are less than willing to shell out 5 bucks
<paracusia> use the time you a re in here to earn some money maybe, era
<ducasse> paracusia: you are pretty far off the supported track here, i'm uncertain what to recommend.
<paracusia> ok ducasse thanks anyway :)
<Era> Im gonna use the excuse that Im in India and 15 years old
<Era> as the reason why I dont work
<pingwindyktator> The problem is - currently I'm in netword which doesn't allow me to connect to irc but I've got digitalocean server and I want to use it for tuneling
<ducasse> paracusia: you can try ##linux, best suggestion i have i'm afraid
<paracusia> the supported way had many rocks on it
<paracusia> :(
<Era> Meh, so no Ubuntu native solution?
<Era> I guess I can hop to win10 for a try
<Ben64> Era: maybe, but it'd probably take forever
<ducasse> Era: what sort of chipset is this?
<Era> Realtek
<Era> 8723be
<ducasse> Era: aha, good luck with that, then...
<paracusia> era try live cd from other distro if you think it can help
<Era> I hate dealing with wifi problems, I've dealt with them on this laptop before, after much searching, fixed it
<Era> See
<Era> Arch worked out of the box
<Era> Manjaro didnt
<Era> So I dont know what to think anymore
<paracusia> then compare module versions
<hateball> If it's Realtek, it'll be a problem
<paracusia> gather more info
<Era> See I came to ubuntu irc to find Ubuntu native help heh
<Era> Guess there wont be any, distro hopping or USB Adapter is the only option
<Era> _sigh_
<ducasse> Era: we can't magically fix crap chipsets and drivers
<paracusia> Era, wouldnt it be logical to look for the module version which worked and try to use it with ubuntu then?
<alkisg> Era: if you find a distro that works, mark the kernel and firmware that it used, and then you should be able to make it work in any distro using the same kernel and firmware
<Era> How do I do all that btw
<Era> Im a noob in this regard
<paracusia> modinfo <module name>
<alkisg> Era: `uname -r` tells you the kernel version, when you find one that works.
<Era> I see
<Era> Ill give it a try then
<Era> Firstly arch th9o
<Era> tho*
<Era> Thanks for the advice
<swarfega> still learning era :p
<Era> Yes
<Era> Still learning
<swarfega> :D
<Era> I only really used xubuntu as an OS because my PC couldnt handle windows
<Era> now my new one can
<swarfega> linux is good for breathing new life into old hardware
<Era> > old
<Era> my 2 years old laptop is old by your standards yes
<Era> More like a netbook I guess
<swarfega> 2 years is a long time in computers  :p
<Era> Anyways, since offtopic talk isnt allowed here, Ill throw out another problem
<Era> Brightness, I have an issue with it
<paracusia> breathing new live in, well said swarfega :)
<swarfega> :D
<Era> Out of the 5 times I've changed brightness on my old laptop
<Era> it worked flawlessly
<Era> but when I try the same on the new one, it just
<Era> shuts off the screen
<Era> What's up with that
<Era> Im too scared to do anything brightness related since it doesnt turn back on no matter what I do
<Era> other than a hard restart ofc
<paracusia> era, you should learn first to ask real questions and write full sentences
<Era> I should, Its a habit I cant get rid of even tho I try, sorry about it
<Era> Guess Ill first have to fix my chatting skills then ask about my problems, eh? Cya lot later then. Ill come back in a month or so with better English.
<barq> Now I get this error when trying to add the backports repository: https://ghostbin.com/paste/554nh Same error, more stacktrace
<barq> Same as before without the proposed stuff
<k1l> so you changed python stuff on your system?
<mgedmin> barq: can you ping launchpad.net on that machine?
<zokko> hi guys :-) my ssh cant start after system deploy, 'ssh pre-start terminated with status 127'; any ideas?
<mgedmin> barq: do you use a proxy?
<mgedmin> zokko: what ubuntu version?  anything interesting in the logs?
<zokko> mgedmin: ubuntu 16, pre-start with 127 error code is from the logs
<barq> mgedmin: Yes, proxy.
<mgedmin> zokko: is that what journalctl shows?  what are the surrounding lines?  can you pastebin?
<barq> I can't ping anything
<k1l> barq: so the proxy doesnt work at all?
<barq> It does
<k1l> barq: did you set up apt to use the proxy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<zokko> mgedmin: i'll look at journalctl
<mgedmin> does "can't ping" mean DNS resolution is broken, or does it mean ICMP is firewalled, or what?
<barq> I use cntlm for my proxy configuration
<barq> It's most likely firewalled
<barq> I have apt.conf configured for localhost
<barq> the proxy
<Jinxit> hello, trying to set up CPU frequency scaling (to set it to performance mode). I have a xeon processor, but cpufrequtils says governor not available
<Jinxit> and /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ has no cpufreq subfolder
<barq> Doesn't work, even after addign the proxy directly in apt.conf
<Jinxit> cpuinfo reports 0.000 MHz
<adamicron> howdy
<adamicron> I'm reading http://askubuntu.com/a/22745 trying to figure how to properly install guest additions in my ubuntu guest on ubuntu host
<adamicron> the virtualbox packages I installed on host system don't have "-ose-" so I'm not using OSE, is that right"
<adamicron> s/"$/?
<YankDownUnder> adamicron: "Insert Guest Additions CD" => on the Ubuntu VM it should show up on the desktop. Open a term in the folder. Run the ".sh"
<Ben64> isnt the guest additions in the repositories
<adamicron> Ben64: there's a package providing the iso but that's the same as getting it from virtualbox UI
<adamicron> YankDownUnder: is using the guest additions iso different/better than installing the virtualbox-guest-* packages like -dkms and -x11?
<YankDownUnder> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html & http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-debian/
<YankDownUnder> adamicron: I always just go with what's in the repo's - but that's me...I don't like to have to do anything that's termed as "extra work".
<adamicron> what's not clear to me is if ubuntu's packaged those already
<adamicron> virtualbox.org's docs is always going to suggest their iso image and building script
<Qlawy> How/Where should I edit pam config files to be hmmm compliant with pam-auth-update?
<YankDownUnder> The Ubuntu teams kinda take a lot of time and energy in trying to make sure that everything is in the repos, minimising the "effort" required by the end-user...
<Qlawy> Well... but I still want to edit those files :P
<YankDownUnder> Qlawy: The message was intended for the person asking about "VirtualBox" - sorry
<MacroMan> Oh Boy. Upgrade time on a live server. Wish me luck.
<adamicron> YankDownUnder: just to be clear, are the virtualbox-guest-* packages an _alternative_ to running the setup script from the ISO image or are they a requirement for the latter?
<YankDownUnder> adamicron: you can either use the stuff IN the VM (it's in the repos) - OR - you can manually run the script...
<adamicron> ok, that's what I figured
<adamicron> I understand how using the repo stuff may lead to some outdated package
<adamicron> possibly
<adamicron> thanks
<YankDownUnder> adamicron: On one machine I work with - I have to use "the current" - therefore, I get the stuff from Virtualbox...and I do things THAT way - most of the other machines I work with, I just use the stock standard stuff that comes nicely with Ubuntu...less work, less hassle...blah blah blah
<Tucker> how do i get back the deskboard on kubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> Qlawy: aiui, as long as you edit those files you can no longer use pam-auth-update, as that is for managing the packaged profiles only
<Tucker> how do i activate the little deskboard on the kubuntu 16.04 desktop?
<Tucker> it disappeared after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<teiion> is the docky dock the new plank or is plank the new docky? or are they separate? I'm using 14.04
<Trevsstuff> hey
<Trevsstuff> anybody out there?
<k1l> Trevsstuff: yes
<Trevsstuff> I was wondering if somebody can answer a question
<N3o> hello! does anyone know if gcc 5.3 is available somplace for Ubuntu 12.04? I was looking here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test?field.series_filter=precise but I see only 4.x and 5.4
<k1l> Trevsstuff: and we are wondering what the question is :)
<Trevsstuff> Small problem, wordpress cannot write to server
<Trevsstuff> for example WP UI when I am trying to find plugins An unexpected error occurred. Something may be wrong with WordPress.org or this server’s configuration
<k1l> Trevsstuff: make sure the files and folder belong to www-data in the /var/www/ directories
<Nene1> hello all
<Nene1> i recently applied security updates on my ubuntu 14.04 machine using unattended-upgrades and kernel upgraded to 3.19.0-65 from 3.19.0-58. After upgrade i am seeing a huge cpu wait and if i see iotop, i am seeing a process xfsaild/xvdf4 which is taking most of io. Any idea???
<Trevsstuff> they belong to root and www-data group
<k1l> root is the error there
<Trevsstuff> ok
<Trevsstuff> They both previously were www-data
<Nene1> Trevsstuff: Any idea ^^??
<Nene1> k1l:
<ducasse> Nene1: are you running xfs?
<Trevsstuff> Ill just go back, to change it from the /wordpress dir
<Nene1> ducasse: yess
<Trevsstuff> Oh Nene1 I am a beginner
<ducasse> Nene1: seems something is using a lot of i/o on a xfs disk
<Nene1> ducasse: yeah.. but this is happening after kernel upgrade only...
<Nene1> there are no other changes
<ducasse> Nene1: roll back to the previous kernel, maybe?
<Nene1> ducasse: if that is the solution... i may not be able to apply security updates in life time :(
<Trevsstuff> All ownership changed to www-data Updating Theme Travel Lite (1/1) Downloading update from https://downloads.wordpress.org/theme/travel-lite.1.9.zip… An error occurred while updating Travel Lite: Download failed. stream_socket_client(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution stream_socket_client(): unable to connect to ssl://downloads.wordpress.org:443 (php_network_getaddresses: getadd
<ducasse> Nene1: i didn't suggest it as a solution, but as a test to confirm that is the problem. if it is, then file a bug agaiunst the newer kernel package
<gnyrfta> I am trying to use libsndfile1, does someone know where its files get installed to?
<_KaLiF> Hi..!
<Trevsstuff> <k1l>
<gnyrfta> It is installed using sudo apt-get .. hi _KaLif! :)
<Trevsstuff> I changed ownership
<hateball> gnyrfta: dpkg -L libsndfile1
<k1l> Trevsstuff: changed what, how, to what?
<gnyrfta> thx hateball, i did that already - the result is:
<hateball> !paste | gnyrfta
<ubottu> gnyrfta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trevsstuff> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data
<k1l> ok
<hateball> gnyrfta: dpkg -L shows you where the files are unpacked to. What is it you are trying to do?
<Trevsstuff> still getting error message when trying to look for WP plugins
<Nene1> ducasse: i agreee.. but how to debug issuee?? any idea?? and  iam using xfs for docker
<gnyrfta> /usr/lib plus some other folders, but I cannot see libsndfile1 there...
<k1l> Trevsstuff: restart apache and try again
<Trevsstuff> ok
<hateball> gnyrfta: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.25 is the actual binary
<hateball> gnyrfta: Still, what are you trying to do?
<gnyrfta> hateball: I am learning c++ and trying to use the library in code.
<hateball> gnyrfta: probably want to point to the symlink /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1 then
<h-> hello
<gnyrfta> hateball: will try that : )
<Trevsstuff> <k1l> plugins updated but cant get new plugins, same server config error
<h-> Anyone can help with an encryption question? I installed ubuntu and told it I wanted to enable home folder encryption, and after it booted it wanted me to set up a passphrase I think but I told it I would do it later... I want to do it now, how do I do it??
<gnyrfta> hateball: found it! Thanks!
<k1l> Trevsstuff: put the error onto paste.ubuntu.com
<hateball> gnyrfta: :)
<gnyrfta> hateball: yeah, you unstucked me - thanks!
<Trevsstuff> An unexpected error occurred. Something may be wrong with WordPress.org or this server’s configuration. If you continue to have problems, please try the support forums.
<gnyrfta> join #xchat
<Trevsstuff> <k1l> What do I do with the pastebin? its only an error on the WP UI
<k1l> show the link here
<k1l> Trevsstuff: but if its the same you just showed, it might be an wordpress issue with the plugin servers
<Trevsstuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23064158/
<Trevsstuff> it is the same issue. I can upload images
<k1l> Trevsstuff: yes, ask the wordpress guys if that is an known issue on their server side
<Trevsstuff> what permission should I have on the wp-content folders?
<k1l> www-data needs to be the owner, since that is the user the webserver runs on ubunut
<Trevsstuff> yeah <k1l> that is all good
<ducasse> Nene1: the best thing you can do is to file a bug, then the developers will tell you how to proceed. i have no idea how to debug a filesystem module myself.
<amin3d> hi, how do i replace [[dbprefix]] with wp_ using sed?
<Nene1> ok thanks ducasse
<ducasse> Nene1: but test against the previous kernel first
<hateball> amin3d: sed 's/\[\[dbprefix\]\]/wp_/'
<hateball> dunno if all brackets need escaping, but waev
<Nene1> ok
<sarek> My HFS external always somehow becomes read-only if i reboot without first unmounting it. Would I have the same problem if it was NTFS?
<leroides> @search emma cline
<amin3d> hateball : it doesn't work
<rp2> is there any way I can see how long a given process has been blocking on the current system call it is trying to execute?
<gamester> I have the launcher on auto-hide, with high sensitivity so its easy to reveal it. When I snap any window to the left side of the screen it randomly becomes extremely hard to reveal the launcher, no matter which window is selected.
<sarek> Would you trust this? https://www.paragon-software.com/technologies/components/ntfs-hfs-converter/ I mean Paragon is pretty reputable
<gamester> Probably yet another ridiculous bug created by a 5 year old programmer.
<hateball> amin3d: Paste what you're running and its output
<hateball> !paste | amin3d
<ubottu> amin3d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> amin3d: obviously that string by itself wont do anything, it needs to point to a file or whatever you want done
<amin3d> sed -i 's/\[\[dbprefiwp_\]\]/wp_/g' 13b.sql
<hateball> amin3d: looks incorrect
<amin3d> how?
<Clitoris> Hi!
<hateball> amin3d: compare your line to mine
<hateball> amin3d: how would dbprefiwp_ match dbprefix ?
<amin3d> dbprefix is a sample, actually after running some sed it has been converted to dbprefiwp_
-Clitoris:#ubuntu- http://imgur.com/XLvjpjO
<amin3d> I ran yours, but no change
<_KaLiF> I have a PS4 on  1.76..
<chum> hey
<Obadiah1> hi
 * _KaLiF have a PS4 on 1.76
<chum> what games are you playing?
 * _KaLiF is a g4m3r
<Obadiah1> skin flute
 * _KaLiF is a not g4m3r
 * _KaLiF is a not a G4m3r
<chum> how is PS4, btw?
<_KaLiF> I would like to play charlesproxy
<_KaLiF> and payload
<_KaLiF> or Steam
<leeyaa> hi guys
<leeyaa> does anyone know if systemctl stop apache2.service should gracefully stop apache ?
<kromwell> leeyaa, apachectl -k graceful-stop is the command you're looking for
<leeyaa> kromwell: yes, i know. but i need it to go through systemd
<leeyaa> we are replacing init with systemd native scripts (since ubuntu is forcing us to use systemd by default)
<leeyaa> so
<kromwell> leeyaa, I'm looking into it
<leeyaa> by default, does systemctl stop apache2.service do graceful stop ?
<leeyaa> i cant seem to figure it out
<mgedmin> ubuntu 16.04 doesn't ship a systemd service file for apache 2
<mgedmin> there's an /etc/init.d/apache2 that supports both stop and graceful-stop
<leeyaa> yes, it does not have a native script
<mgedmin> I would expect systemctl stop to run /etc/init.d/apache2 stop (i.e. not graceful)
<leeyaa> this is what i get when i enable it : apache2.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<Tucker> is the old xchat cleint removed in ubuntu 16.04?
<mgedmin> surprisingly, yes
<mgedmin> I find that strange, since xchat-gnome is still present
<Tucker> :( really sad
<mgedmin> and isn't that basically the same codebase?
<leeyaa> my problem is this: if i dont start apache via systemctl then /etc/init.d/apache2 reload stops working....
<ducasse> Tucker: hexchat has replaced it
<leeyaa> so i was thinking to migrate it to systemd
<Tucker> is there a repo for the old xchat for 16.04?
<mgedmin> 'service apache2 reload' ought to work across all ubuntu versions
<leeyaa> but now i cant figure out if i stop apache via systemctl if it will do graceful stop
<Tucker> i prefer xchat it way more stable for me
<ikonia> leeyaa: what is the systemd command you are running
<kromwell> leeyaa, apachectl -k graceful-stop
<kromwell> Have you tried that?
<ikonia> apachectl should not be used
<leeyaa> kromwell: thats what we used to use in 14.04
<leeyaa> i mean the init.d scripts were using it
<kromwell> What is your current version, leeyaa ?
<leeyaa> 16.04
<mgedmin> what's wrong with running apachectl directly?
<kromwell> And it no longer works, leeyaa ?
<ducasse> Tucker: xchat is no longer maintained, better look for a new client
<leeyaa> i have to update tons of script that depend on it
<ikonia> it will screw up the systemd unit states
<leeyaa> and that
<leeyaa> kromwell: yes because if you dont start apache via systemd it no longer can detect its unit if it is up or not
<leeyaa> hence my logrotate stops working
<leeyaa> and some other crap
<leeyaa> i mean logrotate works fine, but it leaves open file handles
<leeyaa> because it cant reload apache ;p
<k1l> that works with the regular setups ubuntu ships.
<Tucker> yeah i noticed that latest release of xchat was really old but working rock solid
<leeyaa> so i need to update all our scripts to either use systemd or not use it
<Tucker> seems i have to compile it
<leeyaa> since 16.04 comes with systemd i decided to go with it
<ikonia> not using upstart up systemd when building you scripts was a mistake
<k1l> Tucker: xchat is not maintained anymore. use hexchat which is in the ubuntu repos, too
<mgedmin> I wonder if 'service apache2 graceful-stop' would work
<leeyaa> ikonia: i didnt understand that last bit
<k1l> Tucker: and hexchat is the fork of xchat
<mgedmin> i.e. does the 'service' wrapper always run systemctl, or does it delegate to init.d scripts directly when a legacy init.d script exists?
<leeyaa> we were using upstart until 14.04
<ikonia> leeyaa: if you built scripts depending on apachectl rather than upstart/systemd calls you're going to have problems
<leeyaa> mgedmin: the init.d scripts currently use systemctl
<leeyaa> i think
<leeyaa> sort of
<REAPer61616> Hi!
<leeyaa> ikonia: well some of those scripts are 12y old
<ikonia> and should be maintained.....
<leeyaa> yes, but thats another story ;p
<leeyaa> ok so what is the best way to restart/reload/stop apache gracefully now ?
<REAPer61616> Is there someone who can talk about phablet?
<k1l> !touch | REAPer61616
<ubottu> REAPer61616: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<leeyaa> any service for that matter - migrate it to systemd ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: I don't think a systemctl stop is actually ungraceful
<mgedmin> ah, I see /usr/sbin/service delegates to sysv scripts for any unrecognized actions
<REAPer61616> Thanks!
<leeyaa> ikonia: i am looking for a way to check and verify it
<REAPer61616> bye
<ikonia> leeyaa: look at the unit file see what it executes
<leeyaa> a second way - i can manually test it ofc
<fireball```> leeyaa, 'systemctl list-units --all' try to check
<Xin> hey I just added a second hard drive
<leeyaa> and why upgrade from 14.04 did not handle this anyway
<Xin> how do I mount it?
<leeyaa> was working great on 14.04
<ikonia> leeyaa: what ?
<k1l> leeyaa: handle your own custom scripts? how is that supposed to work?
<leeyaa> k1l: logrotate configs did not change for some reason
<k1l> leeyaa: the standard scripts shipped by ubuntu are made to be systemd scripts now.
<leeyaa> k1l: so whatever i do i should use systemd i guess ?
<k1l> Xin: manually with "mount" or put it into fstab
<leeyaa> cause thats a solution too, just a bit more work
<k1l> leeyaa: i dont understand what mess you have there at all
<ikonia> leeyaa: systemd is pretty much the standard init system for all major distros
<leeyaa> ikonia: it isnt yet
<ikonia> leeyaa: so you need to invest time in systemd for the medium term future at least
<ikonia> leeyaa:  it really is
 * mgedmin is a fan of 'service apache2 reload' for graceful reloading
<k1l> leeyaa: it is. all big distros changed to systemd. upstart is deprecated since then. only gentoo works on maintaining openRC.
<mgedmin> I don't see a reason to jump to systemctl when the apache2 packages still use init.d scripts
<leeyaa> k1l: gentoo is a different animal, i would use openrc if it was coming with ubuntu
<mgedmin> and 'service' is portable across all ubuntu versions
<leeyaa> k1l: the init.d scripts call systemctl
<ikonia> leeyaa: no-one uses gentoo in the real world, all enterprise distros have moved to systemd
<leeyaa> i like mgedmin's approach
<k1l> mgedmin: that is  for compatibility reasons. ubuntu shifted to systemd as init with 15.04 and will keep that road
<ikonia> mgedmin: it won't be for ever
<leeyaa> hm
<mgedmin> "prediction is very difficult, especially of the future" -- Niels Bohr
<ikonia> mgedmin: the "service" wrapper will be removed when all systemV/upstart references are gone
<k1l> leeyaa: there is no way around you investing time to get on the systemd way.
<leeyaa> ok so one question remains - does systemctl stop apache2 do it gracefully ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: I believe so - yes
<leeyaa> how to find out what it calls?
<ikonia> leeyaa: as I've said, 3 times, you may want to look at the unit file to confirm
<leeyaa> k1l: yeah i guess ill have to
<mgedmin> ubuntu doesn't have a systemd unit file for apache2
<leeyaa> yet
<mgedmin> so it's kind of hard to look at it to confirm anything :/
<ikonia> mgedmin: what version of ubuntu
<mgedmin> 16.04
<leeyaa> im on 16.04.01 and cant find it
<ikonia> mgedmin: then it should have a unit file for apache if you have apache installed
<ikonia> leeyaa: can't find what exactly ?
<leeyaa> the unit file (like /lib/systemd/whatever.service
<mgedmin> oh wait there is one in /lib/systemd!
<mgedmin> duh, that'll teach me to look only at paths under /etc
<leeyaa> mgedmin: where ;p
<leeyaa> i only found this /lib/systemd/system/apache2.service.d/apache2-systemd.conf
<mgedmin> it's three lines: [service] type=forking and remainafterexit=no
<leeyaa> i was expecting a file that looks like this
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/3f0a5d3369b8
<akshaystore> how to get system refresh
<k1l> akshaystore: system refresh? can you explain that a bit more?
<leeyaa> maybe im missing something or cant understand
<leeyaa> mgedmin: does the unit file i quoted look like something that could work on Ubuntu ?
<leeyaa> its from another system i have
<akshaystore> how to refresh ubuntu
<k1l> akshaystore: what do you mean with "refresh"?
<mgedmin> leeyaa: maybe?  personally I'd rather not touch the setup ubuntu provides for me
<mgedmin> because I don't consider myself to be enough of an expert to feel like I could do a better job than the debian/ubuntu maintainers
<leeyaa> i guess ill have to test if it does graceful stop/restart
<akshaystore> how to delete file permanatlye
<akshaystore> exit
<leeyaa> this is silly
<leeyaa> btw, do you know where can i find default logrotate file for apache on 16.04 ?
<ikonia>  /etc/logrotate.d ?
<Tucker> !compositor
<leeyaa> ikonia: i dont have default ones
<leeyaa> just need to check something
<mgedmin> /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 exists here
<ikonia> leeyaa: what do you mean you don't have default ones ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: when you  install apache it will install the logrotate file
<mgedmin> its content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23064257/
<mgedmin> debsums confirms that it's unchanged
<leeyaa> hm so default one also calls /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<leeyaa> ok makes sense now
<ikonia> so that suggests it's not been fully ported to systemd yet
<leeyaa> our scripts that we use to deploy stuff use apachectl (the binary file)
<leeyaa> and it messes things up
<ikonia> what ?
<leeyaa> i should just change them to use init.d
<leeyaa> which calls systemctl
<ikonia> you should make the systemd call where possible
<ikonia> I don't think that does call systemd
<ikonia> I think it's more likley the other way around
<leeyaa> ikonia: /etc/init.d/ is some backporting ?
<ikonia> no, it's legacy
<leeyaa> oh
<leeyaa> ok
<mgedmin> /etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't call systemctl
<leeyaa> why the rotation does not use systemd then :
<mgedmin> /usr/sbin/service calls systemctl; systemctl talks to systemd over dbus; systemd calls /etc/init.d/apache2
<leeyaa> mgedmin: it does https://bpaste.net/show/e0238c59135b
<ikonia> leeyaa: for legacy reasons, it's probably not all been ported into systemd yet, so the reload function is probably easier to call
<mgedmin> oh, wow
<mgedmin> but how
<leeyaa> it does since 16.04 (prior to .01 release)
<Trevsstuff> I have WordPress installed on my ubuntu server... I can upload files, update plugins, I have set user/group to www-data and I ma getting an error when on the new plugins page
<leeyaa> ikonia: yeah, i thin i understand now
<Trevsstuff> Plz help
<mgedmin> why do I not get that?
<leeyaa> mgedmin: probably you did not update your config files during upgrade
<mgedmin> I mean, on my ubuntu 16.04 systemctl apache2 shows 'ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<Trevsstuff> An unexpected error occurred. Something may be wrong with WordPress.org or this server’s configuration.
<leeyaa> thanks for the help guys
<mgedmin> nope, debsums says /etc/init.d/apache2 is unchanged
<leeyaa> ill just switch everything to systemd
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: read the apache error
<leeyaa> at least web server stuff i will
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: you'v enot configured wordpress
<k1l> Trevsstuff: using a proxy?
<mgedmin> oh!  perhaps /etc/init.d/apache2 invokes systemctl which then invokes /etc/init.d/apache2, which recognizes it was started by systemd and then does the actual start
<Trevsstuff> how to read the apache2 error?
<ikonia> mgedmin: no, it doesn't
<leeyaa> mgedmin: yes something like that
<mgedmin> ok, that makes sense -- how else would systemd keep track of the status of the unit?
<DeaDSouL> hi, yesterday the electricity went down, so the server shutted down,.. when I switched it back on, it was complaining about ata1.00 things, and stucking in the booting process. So, I boot the recovery mode and did some fsck, i found 4 bad blocks, and got them fixed. now it's booting fine,. the problem is whenever i login as normal user or root, it automatically logs me back out. how can I fix that ? ps: server doesn't have gui
<leeyaa> but not exactly
<ikonia> mgedmin: read what you've just said, that would be a loop
<k1l> Trevsstuff: and do you have a blank "SITE URL" in the wordpress settings? if so, set your site url there
<mgedmin> also I should stop talking about things I don't fully understand
<leeyaa> just read the script ;p
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: look at the auth log
<Trevsstuff> I have mysite.com/wordpress/
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: I can't login, should I check them from the recovery mode?
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: read the apache log
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: yes
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: it will hilight the error
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: which file exactly i need to check
<Trevsstuff> Ill check it out
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: the auth and syslog
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: also make sure your home directory is writeable
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: thanks bro...  i'll do
<leeyaa> so ill be checking if systemctl stop nginx.service actually does graceful stop
<leeyaa> i would expect that it should be graceful
<ikonia> leeyaa: you're still talking......just look
<leeyaa> ikonia: tried ;p
<deronnax> it would be awesome if there was a graph like the home one of speed.pypy.org on the speed.python.org
<deronnax> that's the only graph that really mean something to "normal" people
<barq> Is there another way that I can add a repository to my sources other than sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<barq> I am behind a proxy
<ikonia> barq: what has a proxy got to do with that ?
<barq> You need a network connection to add the repositor ikonia
<barq> repository*
<ikonia> barq: right, and you have a network connection via a proxy
<ikonia> barq: if you don't have a network connection, manually adding the repo into your sources won't help you, as you still need a network to access it
<barq> export http_proxy and https_proxy helped apt
<barq> So apparently there is a connection ikonia
<h-> hello
<knoppix> hello all
<h-> Can someone help with an encryption/security question?
<barq> If you ask there is a possibility.
<leeyaa> ikonia: i dont think systemd does graceful stops, not unless you modify default unit file
<h-> ok thanks, I set up encryption on my home directory during install. But I am skeptical that it is working, I set up a new user with sudo rights and then logged in as test user and sudo can explore my directory... is this normal?
<Ben64> h-: if you're logged in, yes
<h-> Ben64: I was logged out
<Ben64> h-: try rebooting and going to recovery mode and checking there
<h-> Ben64: ok thanks, I also do see the .ecryptfs file in my home
<Trevsstuff> Sorry <ikonia> I have to google everything http://paste.ubuntu.com/23064316/ here is the error log
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: back.. here, please check: https://s4.postimg.org/4fhsogm9p/IMG_0674.jpg
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: so thats pretty clear - your config is wrong
<ikonia> double check your config
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: so invalid password and no such user
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: the password is correct...
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: not according to that
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: and as you can see other people are using root
<Trevsstuff> <ikonia> what speciffically?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: trust me... the passwords is correct... i can login recovery mode with the same password
<ikonia> Trevsstuff: no idea, you have to look yourself on that, visually confirm the settings and format of the log file
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: login as a non-root user and confirm the password
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: is it normal that it says uid=0 for all users? root, deadsoul, xbmc
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: no,
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: that suggests bad things
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: look at /etc/passwd file
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: i just did, users are there
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: what are their UID's
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: deadsoul=1000, xbmc=1001
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: so that conflicts with what the auth log is showing
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: so the UID=0 thing is just sshd spawning a new process
<leeyaa> do you guys know when the apache logrotate file will be ported to systemd?
<ikonia> leeyaa: no
<leeyaa> im asking because i use custom logrotate configs for apache, so i know when to migrate it
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: could the improper shutdowns cause all that?!!
<ikonia> leeyaa: what's the actual problem - you seem to be creating one where non-exists
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: not really, as if you can authenticate root then the shadow file must be "ok"
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: and if you can see users in the password and shadow file - they are there
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: i can't even login as root in normal boot
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: how to fix it bro?
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: your best bet to get a realistic view, boot to recovery mode, remove the auth log, reboot, try to login, fail, go back into recovery mode and view the clean security log to find out what's current and what's old
<leeyaa> ikonia: my actual problem is that with my current config logrotate stopped reloading some services after log rotation, because systemd is not aware of the unit state. e.g. it detects apache is dead, because it was started using apachectl. (thats something i fixed now, by using systemctl instead).
<leeyaa> logrotate config for apache uses /etc/init.d/apache2 reload which you guys said it is for legacy purposes
<ikonia> leeyaa: the default one ubuntu ships works,
<ikonia> leeyaa: just use that, or just use the same reload command
<leeyaa> ikonia: it works fine now
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> leeyaa: great, zero problem then
<leeyaa> ikonia: yeah until /etc/init.d/apache2 relaod gets dropped ;p
<leeyaa> anyway ill figure it out
<WoLf> One quick question to steer me in the right direction, please.. I've just installed the new release (16.04) and when I try to start the GUI with "sudo start lightdm" I receive an error about unable to connect to Upstart. What has changed from the past versions, and/or where to look for the new syntax on how to run lightdm?
<leeyaa> thanks for the help earlier!
<h-> looks like encryption is indeed working, the recovery mode could not explore my home directory. Thanks for the help
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: when i login, it shows the welcome message for micro-seconds then show me the login page again!!
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: ok - so again, does the auth log show the auth working
<ikonia> thats the first question
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: just a sec
<alwilliams> Hi there, I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm out of RAM, and need to kill a process to free up some memory
<alwilliams> but I don't know the process's id
<alwilliams> and I can't start new processes
<alwilliams> any options?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: here bro: https://s4.postimg.org/9fyq462e5/IMG_0676.jpg
<pawiecki> Hi! I have something interesting to figure out. I have Fedora 24 laptop, then inside Virtualbox, I have Windows 10, then inside Windows 10 i have so called "Bash on Windows" - which works quite well. Now what I want to achieve is to ssh to some remote host, using Windows 10 virtual host as a ssh proxy. Do you thnk it's possible and/or hav someone tried that? :)
<pawiecki> ave*
<pawiecki> have** grr sorry
<Xin> hey all how can I check that a partitions encrypted with LUKs is properly encrypted? :)
<gosha> hi everyone
<leeyaa> pawiecki: that sounds like overkill ;p
<leeyaa> you could use ssh tunnel tho
<edvinas> hey can anyone explain me why I have files/directories colours in xterm but not in gnome-terminal ?
<fra_> what's happen
<pawiecki> leeyaa: this is an overkill, but it can solve my problem :)
<pawiecki> and it's cool that it may be possible
<h-> pawiecki: you can do this in windows without bash, just use putty
<Tin_man> pawiecki, what problem is that?
<pawiecki> Tin_man: i have a VPN client that works flawlessly on Windows, but not so much on Fedora. So I want to activate VPN on windows inside vbox, and then connect to desired remote host via ssh, hopping over windows guest.
<pawiecki> is this possible using putty?
<Rubas> Hello, how do I check for a mail server on my server? If I have no mail servers installed, can I still send mails out?
<Tin_man> well you lost me, i'm not up todate on VM's and such.. so ill have to take your word for it.. :)
<Tin_man> i use putty all the time but normally just to update my linux machines from my windows machine
<pawiecki> Tin_man: hehe, no problem. I'm just impressed by the "new and fresh" tool, which is Ubuntu's Bash on Windows, and am curious if it's useful
<pawiecki> Rubas: you can send mails without mail server - using mail client :)
<Tin_man> i've got it, if i download it, but never have bothered, cause I've got in on my linux boxes
<h-> pawiecki: yes, it's possible in putty to tunnel the ssh and should work here also
<Rubas> pawiecki: thank you, but what if I have no mails clients either?
<korbelk4> this is test
<pawiecki> Rubas: then you should configure one. For example thunderbird (if it's a desktop pc) or mutt (if server). Google up :)
<adamicron> should installing the virtualbox package have put users in the vboxusers group?
<adamicron> I had to do that manually and now I'm wondering if there's some other setup I'm missing
<Rubas> Thanks pawiecki :)
<h-> pawiecki: http://tinyurl.com/y3zuxx
<pawiecki> adamicron: it's always goot to look for preferred installation instructions on software vendor. I've installed Vbox on Fedora 24, and almost everything went automagically
<h-> something like that
<pawiecki> h-: aha! that looks useful, thanks!
<h-> pawiecki: yw
<adamicron> and "software vendor" is what in my case?
<adamicron> Ubuntu or Oracle's?
<pawiecki> oracle's website or google some howto's
<pawiecki> adamicron: ^
<hateball> Rubas: you can also send mails using telnet to connect to an smtp server
<hateball> if that is more your styl
<Rubas> hateball: haha yeah that is too hardstyled
<adamicron> pawiecki: that' swhat I did and ended up manually adding my user to the group
<adamicron> also mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<adamicron> my question was if APT should have taken care of that for me
<N3o> does anyone know how can I install gcc-5.3 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<N3o> I need that specific gcc version
<fras> Rubas: maybe web-mail
<Mathisen> N3o, http://juniway.blogspot.com/2015/06/install-gcc510-on-ubuntu-1204build-from.html
<ilhamtaufiq> hi, i wanna ask how to upgrade ubuntu version without re-install the os
<ilhamtaufiq> thx
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: can you help me please?
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: sorry I was away from my keyboard
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: ok - so that looks like it's authing ok, which is good
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: so the next question is, can it read/write to your user (whomever you login as) home directory
<mgedmin> I've created a libvirt xenial VM on a xenial host, using ubuntu-vm-builder
<k1l> ilhamtaufiq: run the online upgrade
<mgedmin> my VM gets not network
<mgedmin> I can mount the disk image and look at the syslog
<mgedmin> I see kernel: [    2.425625] virtio_net virtio0 ens3: renamed from eth0, and then ifup fails with "cannot find device eth0" :/
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: it's ok bro, wb
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: it says, rw,error=ro ... something like that
<N3o> Mathisen the problem with that (I've seen that article) is that it has no multilib support which I need
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: that's when i check it by `mount`
<N3o> the same if I follow the LFS guide
<Rubas> fras: thanks fras
<uruk7> how to view a video no -ascii code ->tty5>mplayer aaa.mp4 --> http://pastebin.com/raw/wejVx0e3
<mgedmin> ok I can mount the partition externally and change eth0 to ens3 in /etc/network/interfaces, but I'm disappointed ubuntu-vm-builder built a broken machine for me :/
<h-> pawiecki: by the way, do not trust Windows 10
<foli_> any help with sunspot gem?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: it says: /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: is it enough ? or need to try another command?
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: can you actually write to it though
<ikonia> and look at the permissions on it
<ikonia> can you read it
<hateball> DeaDSouL: Was this the drive affected by a loss of power? Did you run an offline fsck on it after that?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: yes i can
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: as root of course because i'm in recovery mode
<hateball> DeaDSouL: And it probably doesnt hurt to check its physical status with smartctl
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: you can't "test" it in recovery mode
<ikonia> you need to verify what it would do in normal mode
<DeaDSouL> hateball: it has an old windows.. i tried to boot it and it worked... then tried fsck.ext4 from recovery mode, and fixed 4 bad blocks
<hateball> Well you will want to run fsck from a live media
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: how to verify it in normal mode when it logs me out after logging in by micro-seconds
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: just verify the permissions and file system integrity
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: yes, but how?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: it doesn't let have any access in normal mode
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: let me*
<ikonia> DeaDSouL: right, so you can confirm you can touch / create files in recovery mode to prove the file system is ok, you can then visually check the permissions for the user you are logging in as
<Tucker> what is Compositor in the new Ubuntu 16.04?
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: the permissions looks ok for root in recovery mode
<DeaDSouL> ikonia: i'm sorry... but what else can I do now bro?
<ff_> hello
<ff_> quit
<cuaox> hi, can anyone answer my question on askubuntu? i have asked it 3 days ago and still no answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around
<hateball> cuaox: what driver are you using?
<cuaox> i have open source driver
<cuaox> i also installed amd gpu pro but this did not help
<hateball> cuaox: I see. Are you on default 16.04 kernel?
<cuaox> yes
<cuaox> all i installed after switching to xfce from unity was steam and amdgpu pro
<cuaox> but as i mentioned amd gpu pro didnt help
<hateball> cuaox: I suppose you could try using a mainline kernel for an updated radeon driver
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hateball> cuaox: I only use nvidia/intel myself so my amd knowledge is limited
<cuaox> but in uname
<cuaox> my kernel is 4.4
<cuaox> newest in mainline is 3.13
<cuaox> or maybe im checking something wrong?
<cuaox> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/linux-3.13.y.z-queue/current/ i mean this one
<cuaox> okay nevermind
<cuaox> i did something wrong lol
<hateball> cuaox: it is the first link on the page :p
<cuaox> yep
<cuaox> but im not sure it will help
<cuaox> i was testing games on arch on 4.7 kernell
<cuaox> and they crashed as well
<hateball> cuaox: 4.8 is available tho
<cuaox> yep
<cuaox> okay I will try
<hateball> but it is possible one needs newer mesa as well, I dunno
<Malgorath> Does someone have a link to how to bind multiple address(range like 10.0.0.1 - 10.0.0.100) to a single NIC? I'm in 16.04 server(no desktop just CLI)
<hateball> Malgorath: Are you looking for virtual ips?
<Malgorath> hateball, no they are legit ips on my network, I'm just tired of adding them manually everytime I need another one
<DeaDSouL> linux logs out immediately.. how to fix it ?
<hateball> DeaDSouL: Did you liveboot and run fsck yet?
<DeaDSouL> hateball: no, i'm downloading it
<hateball> Malgorath: Do you use network-manager? I am assuming so
<yuppie> in vim, how do i delete indentation (4 spaces) for the next 20 lines down?
<Malgorath> hateball, actually I just edit my /etc/interfaces file when I need a new one
<cuaox> okay im installing a new kernel
<hateball> Malgorath: Then I am not sure what you are asking, if you already know how to add the IPs
<cuaox> okay ill reboot now
<Malgorath> hateball, I said a RANGE of ips, not just one at a time.
<cuaox> okay got the 4.8 kernel lets check it out
<hateball> Malgorath: only way I know of is to script that
<cuaox> nope, installing newer kernel did not help
<Malgorath> hateball, ah okay, I was wondering if I could without just cut and pasting in new entries
<Malgorath> hateball, thanks
<hateball> Malgorath: this has an example up top http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/11/26/how-to-assign-range-of-ip-addresses-to-one-network-interface/
<hateball> Malgorath: I was asking because I am unsure if nmcli has a command to do it as well
<hateball> but that requires one to use network-manager ofc :)
<Malgorath> hateball, wow nice script
<Tucker> has anyone a solution to restore java apps from system tray in ubuntu 16.04?
<hateball> Malgorath: note that it doesnt permanently populate /etc/network/interfaces tho, if you need that
<hateball> Malgorath: I'd say this approach is more flexible
<cuaox> hateball, you have any ideas instead of updating kernel?
<Malgorath> hateball, yeah agreed, and I can just setup the script to auto run at boot
<DeaDSouL> hateball: it's ready,.. what options should i use with fsck.ext4 ?
<DeaDSouL> hateball: -c ? -f ? -D ? -p ?
<DeaDSouL> hateball: /dev/sdX or /dev/sdXY ?
<hateball> DeaDSouL: you'll want to check all your partitions, ideally
<androOne> Who needs help
<cuaox> i need it
<hateball> DeaDSouL: so just "fsck -y /dev/sda1" for instance
<DeaDSouL> hateball: ok thanks.. i will
<hateball> DeaDSouL: repeat for all your ext* partitions
<androOne> With what cuaox
<DeaDSouL> i'll reconnect via irssi .... brb
<cuaox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around  <-- with this one, tried everything, still not working
<beeray> hello, Pls I need help in resolving my touchpad because I am not seeing the cursor after suspend.
<hateball> cuaox: Sorry no more ideas, as I said I am an nvidia/intel guy
<cuaox> sure, just asking maybe someone else can help
<cuaox> thanks anyway
<androOne> Sorry cuaox i dont have that much time
<androOne> Beeray restarting fixes most problems
<cuaox> :
<cuaox> (
<cuaox> okay, i will ask some other time
<hateball> cuaox: all I have heard of is padoka ppa, but it is a !ppa after all https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<beeray> @andro0ne. but I am always working on the system and I need the work to be as it is after I opened the laptop
<cuaox> hmm quite interesting
<cuaox> i will take a look into it
<aredpanda`w> Where can one configure an automatic mount on boot other than rc.local or fstab?
<cuaox> how do i install the mesa package from padoka ppa?
<cuaox> apt-get install mesa doesnt work
<djvdorp> did you add the ppa first and run apt-get update?
<ExecSlim> Cuaox: https://www.epicgames.com/unrealtournament/forums/showthread.php?23665-How-to-update-Open-Source-graphic-driver-in-Ubuntu
<rexwin_> I have ubuntu minimal installed without desktop. is there a way to install minimal desktop without any extra packages?
<beeray> hello, Pls I need help in resolving my touchpad because I am not seeing the cursor after suspend.
<ioria> beeray, switch to a console and back to the X session
<beeray> ioria, pls how do I do that
<ioria> beeray, ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)  and then ctrl+alt+f6 (or f7)
<beeray> i've tried diff approach before using the terminal
<alias_> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#8 stuck for 22s! [nrsysmond:1463]
<beeray> I'm using xubuntu 16.04 with xfce
<als> hello all
<alias_> what does the application between brackets mean? Was the lockup caused by nrsysmond? Or was nrsysmond just doing cpu time at the moment the lockup occurred?
<als> i have a question, i am sure all people here do, so how does it work? before i get myself in trouble :P
<Guest10833> what
<beeray> hello, Pls I need help in resolving my touchpad because I am not seeing the cursor after suspend.
<ioria> beeray, have you tried what i suggest you ?
<als> i recently started getting a small popup window when i boot my ubuntu, "System program problem detected", with button Report problem or cancel. When i click report i am asked for my root password. I am in doubt to enter my password, so my question is how can i know which program is requesting this or have this issue?
<als> using 16.04
<beeray> ioria, how do I switch to console frm x pls
<ioria> beeray, ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)  and then ctrl+alt+f6 (or f7)
<Tucker> could anyone who has Kubuntu 16.04 installed restore java apps from system tray?
<Guest10833> als: check /var/crash
<yzapanta_> hello
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<xgpt> hey everyone! I would like to pose a question to you all. Is there a way to disable all networking on a debian/ubuntu system? I would like to install the OS, then install my applications, and then DISABLE networking on the device to users. I want this to hold across reboots. I want to be able to re-enable networking, but I want that to take another manual intervention to re-enable.
<Guest10833> I  meant, check the contents of the /var/crash directory
<Guest10833> ls /var/crash
<beeray> ioria, thank you
<ioria> beeray, it's a bug, take a read if you want https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xf86-video-intel "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<joelio> xgpt: sure, remove the network cable :)
<mgaunard_> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome Flashback, nvidia drivers and 3 monitors
<mgaunard_> my desktop is extremely slow and I believe that's because of Mir
<mgaunard_> is there a way to switch back to X11
<k1l> mgaunard_: there is no MIR in use
<k1l> mgaunard_: ubuntu still ships xorg as the regular xserver for all desktops. MIR is only used with unity8 on the phones and tablets yet. you would have to install and use unity8 manually to use mir.
<mgaunard_> yet when I run applications like metacity it gives me Mir-related messages
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<k1l> mgaunard_: what messages?
<DeaDSouL> hi, i tried fsck.ext4 -fc, -fDy, -fp... they all says that i do have 3 bad blocks... how can I fix them?
<mgaunard__> can't connect to Mir, but I guess that's normal
<mgaunard__> running metacity --replace kills my whole X session, it didn't use to do that
<k1l> mgaunard__: what is the exact message from what command?
<k1l> mgaunard__: is the guest account working normal?
<mgaunard__> all sessions are slow
<mgaunard__> unity-settings-daemon seems to frequently crash when initializing a session too
<mgaunard__> gnome-panel also seems to crash often
<k1l> mgaunard__: what video card is it? what driver is it?
<mgaunard_> I already said nvidia driver
<k1l> like there is just one nvidia video driver version....
<mgaunard_> it's a Quadro NVS 450
<mgaunard_> 340.96 if that matters...
<mgaunard_> xinerama with 3 screens
<mgaunard_> one X screen per screen
<mgaunard_> I didn't have problems with previous ubuntu versions
<k1l> mgaunard_: see if this helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/768519/31260
<mgaunard_> I don't have problems running applications
<mgaunard_> I have stability and performance problems
<helppls> I'm trying to run https://github.com/skorokithakis/catt but i can't get it to run, the pip install worked at least
<kyle__> What should the ownership be of the files in /usr/share/fonts|/usr/local/share/fonts ?
<kyle__> mine are a bunch of random GIDs that aren't on my system....
<_adb> kyle__: owned root:root on my system
<craptalk> how can i access trash via terminal?
<helppls> I see a ~/.local/lib/python3.5/site-packages/catt directory but i don't know how to run it..
<_adb> kyle__: with permissions 755
<Seveas> craptalk: cd .local/share/Trash
<kyle__> Herumm.
<kyle__> Thanks.
<Tucker> which was the default font used in kubuntu 14.04 in kde?
<Seveas> kyle__: that sounds suspicious. Can you pastebin an ls -lR /usr/share/fonts ?
<craptalk> Seveas: cant
<craptalk> no such trash
<_adb> kyle__: correction; the directories are 755. the regular files are 644
<helppls> the solution was: the script was in ~/.local/bin
<zetheroo> trying to share a folder in 16.04 using the Local Network Share dialog - the share shows up on other machines but access is denied
<Seveas> craptalk: then you're not on Ubuntu :)
<craptalk> Seveas: i am using ubuntu, lubuntu precisely
<kyle__> http://paste.lisp.org/display/323473
<Seveas> lubuntu != ubuntu
<Seveas> lxde may have a different location for the trash
<craptalk> Seveas: you are right, i am wrong
<craptalk> now i get it
<Seveas> kyle__: that looks like filesizes. I think you aliased 'ls' to something, can you try /bin/ls -l
<craptalk> why is it .local, being hidden?
<Seveas> craptalk: convention on linux systems is that filenames that start with a . are hidden
<craptalk> Seveas: why?
<kyle__> alias ls='ls -aFG --color'
<craptalk> privacy?
<Seveas> kyle__: there we go :) it's the -G
<kyle__> Crap.  I added G when flipping between systems.
<Seveas> craptalk: clutter.
 * kyle__ sighs
<MikeHill> Hello all :D
 * Seveas hugs kyle__ 
<kyle__> Thanks man.
<Seveas> craptalk: there's lots of those files in your homedir that you rarely need to do anything with. So why show them by default?
<craptalk> Seveas: so cause it will be clutter some, then they are all being hidden?
<Seveas> craptalk: yup.
<MikeHill> I would just like to know what is the gzcat command and zcat command and what you can use it for?
<zil> Hi, I have a few random Ubuntu boxes with different hosters that have eth0/en0 wlan... They work great, but, I want to be able to access each box on my local network and ideally enable SAMBA/NFS on just a secondary interface... (remote backup boxes/storage nodes). I'm going in loops looking at vpn-tools/libresawn/stronswan etc. and I was wondering if anyone can recommend what package is best
<suspence> My laptop freezes when resuming from 'pm-suspend'. Specifically, it turns on, but only a white cursor appears on the otherwise black screen. If I 'pm-suspend' from a text display (tty1), the console reappears when the system resumes, asking for my password. I can type, but entering my password does nothing. After about 10 seconds the keyboard stops responding.
<zil> to create an always on IPSEC(or better?) tunnel back to my house?
<craptalk> Seveas: if i remove the files permanently, is it truly permanently that files are gone? or can it be recovered?
<Seveas> MikeHill: with zcat you can display compressed files on your terminal
<craptalk> some say, they can reform the files pattern
<Seveas> craptalk: just removing them merely unlinks them from the filesystem hierarchy and a data recovery specialist can recover the contents. To permanently delete data, overwrite it several times with a tool like shred.
<MikeHill> ok I will try the command one sec
<craptalk> Seveas: who can i overwrite it, if they are removed from the hierarchy? where is the place of the removed files go, so that i can overwrite it?
<craptalk> how can i*
<Seveas> zil: ipsec can be a pain to set up, but strongswan is easiest of the lot.
<Seveas> craptalk: you would overwrite before removing.
<craptalk> Seveas: thats it?
<craptalk> Seveas: how many times?
<ioria> craptalk, man shred
<Seveas> craptalk: 6 is the shred default I believe
<craptalk> is there shred tool that i can install?
<Seveas> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in xenial
<Seveas> hmm
<ioria> it's in coreutils
<Pici> I think its in coreutls
<Seveas> ah
<ioria> it's installed by default
<Seveas> craptalk: it's already there. as ioria said, the 'man shred' command will help
<craptalk> ok, sorry didnt notice
<craptalk> thanks
<joelio> it's in coreutils as Pici said
<MikeHill> @Seveas @Ubuntu16:~/Desktop$ gzcat vmware-tools-distrib.tar.gz  No command 'gzcat' found, did you mean:
<MikeHill> can you give me an example of how to us ethe command?
<zil> seveas: thanks, I'll try to find some configs and get it working
<joelio> MikeHill: that's what's known as a tarball file, it's a compressed tar archive.. note the .tar.gz extension. The file is gzipped and a tar. What do you want to do, uncompress it?
<Seveas> MikeHill: you don't want to use gzcat or zcat there, as that would display gobbledygook on your terminal.
<niko> §1°
<MikeHill> all I am trying to do is learn how to use the gzcat and zcat command?
<MikeHill> ;)
<joelio> well zcat is got use on gzipped text
<joelio> like compressed documentation
<MikeHill> can ya give me an example?
<joelio> zcat {file.gz}
<MikeHill> of the command
<craptalk> Seveas: well, after i did the shred, then i safely delete it? cause even the recovery specialist would have recovered it, the pattern is not gonna be easy to make it back?
<MikeHill> will try 1 sec
<joelio> MikeHill: or you can pipe into another command.. if you're using tar though, use tar to uncompress it
<joelio> tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Seveas> craptalk: once shredded, you can delete the file. I thought shred did that, but haven't used it in ages :)
<joelio> MikeHill: zcat /usr/share/doc/bash/README.commands.gz
<Seveas> I use an encrypted harddrive instead :)
<craptalk> Seveas: okay, but do you know where the normal way of deleted files go?
<joelio> Seveas: shred just writes random and zeros or a combination and in a loop N times (10 if DoD.. well, used to be until easier methods found)
<suspence> my laptop freezes when resuming from 'pm-suspend'.
<Lodiz> irc.sfml-dev.org
<Warcop> Hi! I've been searching the web and getting lots of different results. Does anyone have a link to a concise way to get WebEx working on 16.04?
<joelio> Warcop: have you tried Cisco? :) what's the issue - I guess.. always had trouble with Webex on linux
<joelio> OSX, just works, but linux a pain
<suspence> Hey all, my laptop freezes when resuming suspend. How can I start approaching this problem? Thanks!
<redtuxedocash> how can i turn my bluetooth on?
<redtuxedocash> i cant find the settings
<redtuxedocash> i am using lubuntu 16.04
<emersont1> in my kdenlive, the audio isn't working during playback, is there a set of steps for debugging, i've tried switching audio drivers, and restarted after each, and still no joy. The ALSA is working, as i can listen out of other programs
<skweeek> Anybody think they can help me set up my webcam I have a built-in webcam on the front and the back of my laptop doesn't show up
<taiga7232> i wanted to play chocolate-doom on lubuntu here and it sux because i can't use number keys that are above the letter
<taiga7232>                    keys to change the weapons. i use slovak layout so that is the problem i confirmed with the authors of the program also. so my question is, how do i
<taiga7232> change the keyboard layout to e.g. german so that the program would accept it? i tried in lxpanel but that didn't help. please help me
<taiga7232> also hi
<lightbee> ..
<lightbee> hello
<vahe> hi, ssh works if I connect eth0 if you connect to the Internet with wlan0 not working , ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: No route to host
<vahe> ubuntu unity 14.04.5
<emersont1> does anyone have a good NL video editor they swear by, as KDEnlive isn't working
<MonkeyDust> emersont1  try openshot
<sorinello> Hello. Which is the best way to install a text only ubuntu 16.04 ? I need it for build purposes, so GUI/X is needed
<MonkeyDust> !mini | sorinello
<ubottu> sorinello: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sorinello> thanks !
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community, just installing  release 16 ...
<jordila> curious about the fact that, upon fresh install... after 'apt-get dist-upgrade'... am i getting linux-image-generic 4.4.0-31  moving to --> 4.4.0-34 ?
<popey> thats perfectly normal jordila
<popey> just bug fixes, security updates etc
<jordila> aha
<jordila> ..trying to learn of
<jordila> popey... so, is it a kernel upgrade, right ?
<popey> yes
<popey> a very minor one
<jordila> yep
<jordila> nice to know
<jordila> BTW, i'm planning to deploy several Ubuntu / PC's in my daughter school...
<andro_> hello
<jordila> any hints on how to make it sustainable from maintenance perspective ?
<jordila> MMMh Backups / snapshots tools ... or remote management stuff like ?
<jordila> hello andreo_
<jordila> andro_
<Guest28353> nihao
<DArqueBishop> jordila: you could try Puppet.
<OerHeks> !edubuntu
<jordila> ah... Puppet... i've heard about it
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<jordila> thanks ubottu
<Guest28353> from?
<OerHeks> not only learning tools, classroom server also maintanance ( if the hardware is equal it is fun)
<redtuxedocash> how can i turn my bluetooth on?
<redtuxedocash> i am using lubuntu 16.04
<redtuxedocash> i cant find the settings
<OerHeks> redtuxedocash, looks easy > http://lubuntuhowto.blogspot.nl/2015/06/how-to-setup-bluetooth-on-lubuntu.html
<redtuxedocash> bluez daemon is not running
<redtuxedocash> how can i get it running?
<redtuxedocash> i got that error when i clicked the bluetooth settings
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest19491> hi
<redtuxedocash> bluetooth ~
<wildmanron> Hello to whom ever I am suppose to talk to I have never used this thing before so not sure what to do. I am haveing trouble with my ubuntu14.04
<taiga7232> nobody knows the answer?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | wildmanron
<ubottu> wildmanron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | taiga7232
<ubottu> taiga7232: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<root2> hey man
<_KaLiF> hey root
<taiga7232> oh. and i thought waiting 42 minutes was enough
<root2> this was just  test nice
<root2> see you guys later
<root2> bye
<SchrodingersScat> taiga7232: can ask again, if anyone knows they'll respond
<wildmanron1> Hello to whom ever i need to talk to I have never used this thing before so kind of lost I am having trouble with my ubuntu 14.04
<taiga7232> so like.. i wanted to play chocolate-doom but i use slovak keyboard layout. that means that i have to press shift to get the numbers on my laptop. the game does not accept that. changing the layout with lxpanel does not work. the setting gets ignored by the game. so how do i change the keyb layout setting so that it sees the keyboard as english or german or whatever. halp pl0x!1!!!!1
<_adb> taiga7232: "setxkbmap en" will set your keyboard layout to english
<taiga7232> wildmanron1: there is a paid support option. or you could try asking a _specific_ question _here_. don't be shy
<SchrodingersScat> !details | wildmanron1
<ubottu> wildmanron1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<_adb> taiga7232: see "man setxkbmap" if you would like to see more options about keyboard layout and configuring a key to toggle between layouts
<taiga7232> _adb: tried that already. didn't help. the game keeps using slovak layout
<wildmanron1> I upgraded to 16.04 and my system would go to sleep mode and it wouldn't wake up so i reinstalled my 14.04 cause i never had any trouble with it doing that now it wont wake up
<_adb> taiga7232: is it a slovak keyboard? how did you get it using that layout?
<wrkrcoop> hello!
<taiga7232> i set up slovak "regional settings" at installation time
<wrkrcoop> when i try to build this dockerfile, it errors out with a non-zero code of 1
<wrkrcoop> can anyone take a look at this snippet and see if something looks wrong? im a linux noob https://gist.github.com/ellismarte/db5f0ef0cc0ba7dc68678baec8da8914#file-gistfile1-txt-L12-L21
<_adb> taiga7232: in that case, i do not know how to change those settings. perhaps others on this channel can help... sorry
<taiga7232> tanks anyway _adb
<ioria> taiga7232, i think you need to install the english package language, before switch to the en keyaboard
<taiga7232> ioria: i thought english gets installed by default. maybe i misunderstood what you said
<wildmanron1> ok what is a pastebin i am new at this stuff
<ioria> taiga7232,  do you have the keyboard icon in the task bar ? if you press it, do you see 'en' ?
<taiga7232> ioria: i see US when i press it. pressing again shows SK
<ioria> taiga7232,  ok, when selected to 'US', and you type the  keys, does it works ?
<taiga7232> ioria: yep. everywhere except for fullscreen games
<wildmanron1> so do i have to pay to ask questions here i not understanding i love Ubuntu Linux and would love to keep using it but i need some help to fix a problem with the sleep mode deal and where do i find the pastebin
<nacc> !paste | wildmanron1: for the latter.
<ubottu> wildmanron1: for the latter.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> wildmanron1, that 'paid' was a joke from that guy
<OerHeks> sleep/hybernate is terrible @ ubuntu
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<rp2> is there any way I can see how long a given process has been blocking on the current system call it is trying to execute?
<wildmanron1> ok i have some info on the problem so i just paste it to the pastebin and tell you where it is i am kind of new to this stuff guys so any help would be appreciated
<SchrodingersScat> wildmanron1: yep, pick a pastebin, supply the link
<wildmanron1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23065215/
<mandla> Hello trying to use vpnc to connect but im getting vpnc: response was invalid [1]:  (ISAKMP_N_INVALID_EXCHANGE_TYPE)(7)
<mandla> On 16.04
<wildmanron1> i guess this is how it works
<wildmanron1> what other files do i need to show for the problem
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<ggnoredo> I can't connect to a L2TP VPN on 16.04.1. I googled but no luck
<SchrodingersScat> Mojtaba: i would try to reach it via a browser and see if it's giving you a warning/captcha.
<notdaniel> any recommendation for an audio player that's good about keeping your library/tags organized, and that isnt rhythmbox? hah
<notdaniel> always liked banshee but looks like nobody's updated it for a couple years
<Guest62092> deadbeef is pretty good
<notdaniel> Guest62092, thanks, that looks slick. and actively maintained
<wildmanron1> i just tried to bring up the pm-suspend.log but it says there isn't anything in it.
<DeaDSouL> hi, in /var/log/syslog .. it says : 'EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro' .......... is it normal ? could be the one causing the system to log me out immediately every time i login?
<OerHeks> DeaDSouL, sure, check the health of the hdd/sda5 with live iso
<DeaDSouL> OerHeks: OerHeks how can i check the health of sda5 ?
<OerHeks> in live iso, disks > smart
<OerHeks> maybe shutdown dirty, run fsck then
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DeaDSouL> OerHeks: I'm using smartctl ... what options do you recommend to check the health of sda5?
<OerHeks> .. just told you .. what are the other channels suggesting? you are crossposting everywhere
<DeaDSouL> OerHeks: because the problem still exists
<en1gma> is there a version of ubuntu that will work on cherry trail netbook that has detachable keyboard?
<DeaDSouL> OerHeks: the fsck didn't help that much
<DeaDSouL> OerHeks: yes it made be able to login.... but the system logs me back out immediately
<en1gma> 2GB ram
<DeaDSouL> en1gma: see: http://puri.sm
<renn0xtk9> folks I format a USB key in ext4, it is mounted in /media/$USER/ under a folder that belongs to root and is all read only < WTF ?
<mandla> Hello trying to use vpnc to connect but im getting vpnc: response was invalid [1]:  (ISAKMP_N_INVALID_EXCHANGE_TYPE)(7)
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: check the mounted options... `mount | grep /dev/sdX`
<brian_> I'm using the "mini.iso" image to install xenial in expert mode (long story). Which kernel is the best option? linux-generic-lts-xenial? linux-image-extra-lts-xenial?
<ovrflw0x> sup dauuugs
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: and make sure usb files/folders owners or the group they belong to. have the same userid (uid) that your user has
<brian_> Ah, and a little more googling gives the answer: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560786
<ananke> anybody familiar with booting ubuntu/debian installer via pxe? i'm wondering if it's possible to get a GUI installer via that method. is it a matter of using different initrd? passing certain options to the installer?
<Guest62092> how to recover recently deleted file?
<Guest62092> on ubuntu
<nacc> Guest62092: how did you delete it?
<Guest62092> shift + delete
<Mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: I have tried browser, no capcha, nothing
<nacc> ananke: it depends on which installer you are booting, probably
<ananke> nacc: using the netboot one. so it's a matter of the installer choice?
<nacc> Guest62092: i think shift + delete pops up a warning saying it's permanently lost (at least in nautilus)
<renn0xtk9> Deadsoul mount | grep >  /dev/sdc1 on /media/max/95f5c9bb-6ce5-499d-ad4c-c75b322beea1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<dusty> I have been directed here by a friend who told me someone on here might be able to help me with my issue. I am trying to install Postfix and Dovecot with MySQL as database. This seems like a simple task but unfortunatly i have one more request. It has to be done completely without SSL Certificate. Would any of you be able to guide me in the right direction, i have been spending 4 days installing, reinstalling and configuring without
<dusty> luck.
<nacc> ananke: which ubuntu? server, desktop, etc.?
<renn0xtk9> and when I sudo chmod -R 775 95f5c9bb-6ce5-499d-ad4c-c75b322beea1/ it stays "root root " :S
<Guest62092> nacc, i understand, but anyway in linux there no analog of recuva?
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<ananke> nacc: desktop. i didn't realize there was a difference in the installers, since netboot seems to address both desktop & server simply by package selection. i've been using ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<akik> Guest62092: photorec reads disks and brings back files
<akik> Guest62092: the files lose their original name
<Guest62092> akik, thank you a lot )
<_KaLiF> j'aurai kiffé me balader un alligator comme animal de compagnie enville
<akik> Guest62092: just don't use the disk that you want to recover from
<hi-liter99> howdy folks
<Guest62092> akik, understood, thx again
<nacc> ananke: so if you pxe boot right now, you are prompted for the installer, just hte text mode one?
<ananke> nacc: correct
<nacc> ananke: why do you want the GUI installer? just wondering
<dusty> please tell me if im in the wrong place
<ovrflw0x> dusty busty
<nacc> ananke: i think the issue you may be hitting is the netboot installer is text mode only, afaik
<_KaLiF> dutsy dostana
<ananke> nacc: assisting our helpdesk. i've automated installs for vms with preseed, and i'm re-using a lot of this work to help our helpdesk deploy workstations. sadly, debian installer doesn't have inherent ability to deal with resizing existing filesystems, so that part of the install has to be done by hand
<ananke> nacc: GUI for that part would make life easier for them
<terrible> is there a free vpn service that i can use it for download torrent?
<K1du> Hello
<_KaLiF> i have french vpn
<_KaLiF> terrible,
<sulfasal> anybody using the Yandex Browser? I went to the site and downloaded the debx64 package, twice, but it didn't show up in my Downloads folder, or anywhere for that matter.
<_KaLiF> jcvpn.com terrible
<nacc> ananke: i think the only option you'd have is to netboot the livecd kernel & initrd, rather than the netboot/netinstall ones
<K1du> can some1 help me with one issue ?
<nacc> ananke: i'm not 100% sure if that will work
<_KaLiF> jcvpn.com is terrible
<ananke> nacc: and yes, i'm starting to arrive at the same conclusion. i'm used to other distros, where same set of installers can be used for both GUI and text/ncurses mode, it's a simple matter of throwing an option
<sulfasal> hey wheres my nick?
<sulfasal> just seeing <    >
<Grorco> does anyone know if there is a way to make one workspace that sits below any other ones. I want ctrl+alt+down to always go to this
<dusty> K1du: What issue?
<MonkeyDust> Grorco  in Unity?
<Grorco> I'm using compiz right now sorry meant to put that in there
<K1du> im using dual win 7 and ubuntu 16.04 i screwed up by tryng to install the latest plasma 5 and the repos gone nuts , now i want to reinstall it , is there any way that i can remove the OS from windows and install a fresc copy on the same partition ?
<sulfasal> hmm, my nick 'sulfasal' appears in the list up top, this is weird.
<MonkeyDust> Grorco  ok, but in unity, with the bar on the left? if yes, unity tweak tool can set the number of workspaces
<hi-liter99> I have two local servers and both do not have the firewall enabled, but I can not access port 80 or nodejs port 3050 from the browsers --> http://pastebin.com/jhRbHfaA
<terrible> _KaLiF, that service is free?? and can i use it for download torrent anonymously?
<dusty> K1du: you want to reinstall ubuntu on the same drive and keep it in the windows boot loader option menu?
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<hi-liter99> does tcp6 on both ports have anything to do with that?
<_KaLiF> terrible : privqte m
<K1du> dusty: i understand thatwhen i remove the OS from win 7 options the grub dissapears , but i dont hink that would be a problem since i will install it again right ?
<K1du> I have read that if need the win repair disk to repair the startup menu , thing that i dont have also .
<Grorco> MonkeyDust, using mate I don't remember what version of gnome that is
<hi-liter99> how would I change tcp6 to tcp in iptables?
<dusty> K1du: if you install it on the same disk it will by my experience just work without you having to edit in the win7 boot menu
<Grorco> MonkeyDust, I made two rows of workspaces and put one on the bottom but ctrl+alt+down only goes to it if it's under the first workspace
<MonkeyDust> Grorco  ok, so Mate... there's something called 'mate tweak tool', install that
<MonkeyDust> Grorco  yes, if you press down, you go down
<Grorco> MonkeyDust, I already have it
<K1du> dusty: when i have tryed to reinstall it shows me the option for dual to install along the old ubuntu os . and win doesnt appear
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> thinkpad t61, lspci says "intel 4965 AG or AGN" - well, which is it? how to tell?
<Grorco> MonkeyDust, I can't go down from all workspaces though thats what I'm trying to achive
<Grorco> to the same one
<dusty> K1du: windows will not appear, thats normal. You just remove the old ubuntu installation and install it to same disk / location.
<K1du> dusty: didnt made any changes yet.
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: sorry i was away, try `ls -n PATH-TO-USB-MOUNT-POINT` and compare it to your uid by: `id`
<K1du> dusty: how do i do that ? i just remove it from the win7 start menu , i dont remember right now where that was in msconfig i guess , just delete it from there to stop showing it in the grub ? and then try install the new one ?
<Grorco> so right now I have 3 workspaces in the top row, and 1 in the bottom. I want ctrl+alt+down to goto the one on the bottom from all three of the top workspaces and that doesn't work
<Evanw> Anyone wanna answer one question for me.  I'm new to Linux
<Evanw> It's probably an easy one
<MonkeyDust> Evanw  let's here it, in one line
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<dusty> K1du: basic... yes thats about it. If it goes wrong you can always add it with EasyBCD Editor
<Evanw> How do I get permission everything in /  not just /root or /home. I need both on the same user to move files
<dusty> Evanw: yes
<K1du> dusty: i will google that i dont know what is it
<MonkeyDust> Evanw  use sudo to get root permission
<Evanw> I can log in as root.  Then what do I do.
<Evanw> Or do I log in as home and sudo to root?
<Grorco> Evanw, you don't want to login as root
<dusty> K1du: its an easy tool to use. Yes a google search will give you all the info you need :)
<K1du> dusty: ok thank you i wil go try that
<Grorco> Evanw, what program are you using to move files with?
<MonkeyDust> Evanw  it's extremely dangerous and not adviced to login as root
<Evanw> I want to sue Filezilla to move 5 folders from root to home
<Evanw> Use*
<dusty> Evanw: if you are able to login as root you did something wrong when you installed the os. for security reasons never allow direct root login. Always use sudo.
<MonkeyDust> Evanw  *move* from to home?
<rexwin_> I am using mousepad to open some file but it always open as plain text and to see the formatting I switch the file type to sh( for bash script) to see it
<MonkeyDust> Evanw  *move* from root to home?
<rexwin_> any way to resolve this?
<Evanw> Yes monkey
<Grorco> Evanw, use gksudo to open filezilla
<intrusive> Hello!
 * intrusive waves
<dusty> K1du: no problem :)
<intrusive> Question, is it smart to turn off multicast on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Grorco Evanw don't use nautilus with root permission
<intrusive> I was to do it, to shrink my log file for UFW.
<squinty> DexterF,  in terminal copy/paste the following and see what it says dmesg | grep -i wireless
<intrusive> want*
<dusty> so back to my own question: I have been directed here by a friend who told me someone on here might be able to help me with my issue. I am trying to install Postfix and Dovecot with MySQL as database. This seems like a simple task but unfortunatly i have one more request. It has to be done completely without SSL Certificate. Would any of you be able to guide me in the right direction, i have been spending 4 days installing,
<dusty> reinstalling and configuring without any luck.
<Pici> Evanw: where does filezilla come into this? Are you remoting into another machine?
<Evanw> Yes centos is a remote machine
<Pici> Evanw: and you want to download files to where?
<Evanw> But I can move everything with terminal if someone can tell me how
<Evanw> I want to move their directory within the same server
<sam__> Evanw: wht are u trying to do ?
<Pici> Evanw: Where does Ubuntu come into all this?
<DexterF> squinty, ah :) thanks
<intrusive> Evanw: Rsync over SSH?
<Evanw> I think I may have phrased my question wrong.  Bare in mind I am new to all of this.  I apologize
<intrusive> Anyone know about multicast?
<Grorco> Evanw, just open a terminal gksudo filezilla or whatever move the files you need to and don't muck it up
<dusty> postfix dovecot anyone?
<hi-liter99> can anyone help me with a tcp/ tcp6 issue?
<sam__> just drop ur questions
<intrusive> hi-liter99: Go for it, ask the room.
<intrusive> dusty: You should try channels that are more for your services.
<hi-liter99> intrusive: I have two local servers and both do not have the firewall enabled, but I can not access port 80 or nodejs port 3050 from the browsers --> http://pastebin.com/jhRbHfaA
<hi-liter99> does tcp6 instead of tcp have anything to do with my above issue?
<renn0xtk9> DeaDSoul seems it got a 0 while I got a 1000
<DexterF> hi-liter99, i dont know if there is a telnet for v6, but can you telnet to that port?
<DexterF> is it *only* v6?
<Neon10> hi-liter99: have you check the open port on server? using ss or netstat?
<Pici> hi-liter99: presumably you'd like those applications to listen for tcp4 connections too, you should verify those apps configs.
<hi-liter99> Pici: so it has to do with apache2 and nodejs config files?
<Pici> hi-liter99: yes
<hi-liter99> netstat -ntl --> "tcp6       0      0 ::1:80               :::*                LISTEN"
<hi-liter99> Pici: ok thanks, will check it out
<DexterF> hi-liter99, traceroute6 finds it?
<hi-liter99> Pici: changed Listen 80 to Listen 0.0.0.0:80  in apache2 ports.conf and restarted and now works
<Pici> hi-liter99: great :)
<cannibal> hello, having trouble with audio
<cannibal> sound shows it is outputting audio and it works when i use headphone jack but not the actual speakers
<MonkeyDust> cannibal  in a terminal, type    alsamixer
<cannibal> it returns no such device
<cannibal> cannot open mixer: No such device
<cannibal> tried reinstalling it and purging it
<cannibal> also tried
<cannibal> sudo addgroup name audio
<MonkeyDust> cannibal  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<cannibal> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cannibal> also im running ubuntu mate on an asus eee pc 1011px
<cannibal> any ideas?
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: yeah, that's the problem... they belong to root, and your the first-created-user on your system
<DeaDSouL> is this normal? all users have the same uid=0 ?? https://s4.postimg.org/5cszrbet9/Screen_Shot_2016_08_17_at_10_09_04_PM.png
<renn0xtk9> DeadSoul, how I can change this? i once had a similar problem, I used to chmod -R 775 $folder   and that did it but here it does not change
<elkorn> hey everyone. I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 through `apt dist-upgrade` (before 16.04.1 actually) and since them I'm experiencing issues when trying to connect to a new wireless network or to any VPN: Not authorized to control networking. Has anyone run into this?
<elkorn> my user is added to the netdev and systemd-network groups
<elkorn> also since that upgrade I have started to getting the "Error executing command as another user: Not authorized" message when trying to sudo. Probably related
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: a) create a folder and make your user the owner of a group.. b) use bindfs: https://plus.google.com/wm/2/se/1/+MubarakAlrashidi/posts/7baj6LTyQ97 c) mount it by gnome, kde, etc..
<bekks> elkorn: apt dist-upgrade does not upgrade 14.04 to 16.04
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: btw, those were options not steps
<elkorn> bekks: yeah sorry. I have done more than that - did the steps that were required to update me from 14.04 to 16.04 from the CLI actually. Now if I just could remind myself what they were...
<bekks> elkorn: do-release-upgrade
<elkorn> it was there, yes
<renn0xtk9> okay got it I needed a chown not chmod
<elkorn> so bekks, any clue as to why and where the permissions are not set up correctly?
<renn0xtk9> DeadSoul btw do you know how to change the ugly name of the device ?
<mcphail> elkorn: if you've updated from 14.04 to 16.04 before 16.04.1, your upgrade path has been forced and unsupported. It isn't really possible to offer support in your situation
<hi-liter99> Pici: fix for rails --> rails server -b 0.0.0.0 -p 3050
<elkorn> mcphail can I do something to get me from 16.04 to 16.04.1 now? do-release-upgrade does not pick up anything new
<hi-liter99> thanks!
<bekks> elkorn: because there is no newer release than 16.04
<elkorn> ouch
<mcphail> elkorn: any damage will already be done
<mcphail> elkorn: my advice is to try a live USB of 16.04.1. If that fixes your problems, do a reinstall
<DeaDSouL> renn0xtk9: try disks, or gparted, they can change its label
<elkorn> thx mcphail, will do that. thx bekks for the info
<renn0xtk9> Hmm I have Kpartition editor (I am kubunut) and that does not want o work :S
<wish^> join #kdeneon
<wish^> oops
<wish^> What is the difference between installing kubuntu and installing kde neon on ubuntu?
<k1l> kde neon is a 3rd party OS, based on ubuntu. but not supported by ubuntu or the kubuntu team.
<k1l> and, iirc, kde neon is not meant to be stable. its more like a bleeding edge kde os.
<christian_> anyone have any suggestions for going about setting up the hard drive on an ubuntu machine for network attached storage?7\
<MonkeyDust> christian_  yes, i have NAS, be it an ancient dinosaur
<MonkeyDust> a NAS*
<bekks> christian_: No difference compared to a "regular" setup.
<christian_> i tried nfs mounting but i'm running 16.04 and i keep getting error messages.  i don't think it's a serious enough problem to go through making a forum post about it so i figured i would come here
<bekks> christian_: which exact command do you use, and which exact error message do you get?
<christian_> sudo mount 192.168.1.134:/var/nfs/general /home/christian/nfs/general/
<christian_> this is my command, the IP address is correct
<christian_> mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<christian_> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<christian_> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<bekks> christian_: So did you do what the error message tells you to do?
<mustmodify> Redis wants me to set `vm.overcommit_memory = 1`  in /etc/sysctl.conf -- I assume there's some reason it isn't like that initially. What's the down side?
<christian_> well i've gotten as far as trying to restart statd but it says "Failed to restart statd.service: Unit statd.service not found."
<ioria> christian_, have you installed nfs-common ?
<christian_> on the server or the client?
<ioria> christian_,  on the client
<christian_> yes
<ioria> christian_,  and on the server what have youo installed ?
<christian_> is there a log i can check to see what i have installed?
<christian_> i've been working on this over a few days so i don't exactly remember
<christian_> and i'm also new to linux
<ioria> christian_,  you should have installed nfs-kernel-server
<christian_> oh yeah, I have installed that
<ioria> christian_,   then check your /etc/exports
<ioria> christian_,  on the server, i mean
<christian_> i have added the following lines to /etc/exports
<wish^> Ok k1l . So what your saying is, it is not advised to use it for my work machine that i rely on?
<christian_> i believe i'm getting caught in the spam filter
<ikonia> what spam filter ?
<k1l> wish^: that is your decision. the kubuntu team makes sure its a stable base and keeps that base for the release time.
<christian_> the one for this IRC, it won't show my message for what lines i've added
<ikonia> thre isn't a spam filter
<Pici> christian_: Please use a pastebin (see topic) if you want to show us a file, don't paste here.
<christian_> i've added lines /var/nfs/general [IP address of the machine](rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<ikonia> let me guess, you started teh line with "/"
<Pici> ikonia: good catch
<christian_> oh you're right
<christian_> okay let me go through this again
<christian_> x /var/nfs/general       192.168.1.134(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<ikonia> christian_: whats the actual error
<ikonia> lets look at that first
<christian_> mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<christian_> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<christian_> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<ikonia> ok - so there is your first problem, work through those 3 situation
<ikonia> make sure they are not valid situations
<christian_> i've tried starting statd but it says it's not installed on my client
<ikonia> that would be a server component
<ikonia> not a client
<christian_> it's not there either
<christian_> Failed to restart statd.service: Unit statd.service not found.
<ikonia> ok so there is your first problem to address
<ikonia> that needs to be on the client and server
<christian_> how do i install it? is it supposed to come with nfs-common or nfs-kernel-server?
<ikonia> it's a seperate package
<ikonia> christian_: how are you setting this up - eg: what information are you using
<ikonia> I assume you're using some sort of guide
<christian_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ikonia> ughh, another digial ocean guide
<dr4c4n> hi, can anyone help me with some hdmi overscanning issues?
<ioria> christian_,  dpkg -l rpcbind
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this ?
<christian_> excuse the formatting
<christian_> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<christian_> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<christian_> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<christian_> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<christian_> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<ikonia> christian_: please use a pastebin to share info
<dr4c4n> what I mean to say is, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 from a zotac zbox into an hdmi tv, the problem is there is overcsan on the screen, and I can only partially see the menu on the top and the side. I have tried using transform, and gotten the menu back, but the right hand side, and the bottom are still cut off
<DeaDSouL> please guys help me checking those logs to know what causing the system to logs me back out immediately once i logged in ? https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v2xk2lk6cne81s2/AAAlafJA-Yeb_CUQ8zuDAZyBa?dl=0
<ioria> christian_,  Pici told you to use pastebinit
<ikonia> why pay attention when blind ignrance will get you a reward of support
<christian_> my second message was pastebin http://pastebin.com/QwxNN0N9
<ioria> christian_,  sudo service rpcbind status
<christian_> it says it is active
<ioria> christian_,  sudo mount -t nfs serverIP:/path   /client/path/mountpoint
<christian_> same error message
<ioria> christian_,  my experience with fsf ends here, sorry
<ioria> *nfs
<ioria> christian_,  check the ufw, or you mage some error configuration
<ioria> *made
<christian_> is it necessary that i have ufw enabled or can i just leave it disabled to expedite the setup process?
<ioria> christian_,  if not configured, leave it disabled ... can you try sudo service nfslock  status
<christian_> says it's inactive on both the client and the server
<ioria> christian_,   mmm,   sudo service nfslock  start
<christian_> oh actually it's says service not found
<ioria> christian_,   mmm,   sudo service statd  status
<christian_> also not found
<ioria> christian_,  sudo service rpcbind restart   and try again to mount
<christian_> same error message as before
<ioria> christian_,  ok, i'm out :]
<christian_> thank you for your patience.  I've only been using linux for about 2 weeks now
<redtuxedocash> how can i turn on my bluetooth?
<redtuxedocash> i dont have any notification once i clicked bluetooth settings
<redtuxedocash> on my preferences menu
<ioria> christian_,  no problem, you're brave soul :)
<MonkeyDust> redtuxedocash  install blueman
<MonkeyDust> christian_  i remember you being much longer here, like months
<redtuxedocash> MonkeyDust, it says i have it already
<redtuxedocash> how can i open it?
<christian_> maybe a different christian.  i need a more unique username
<redtuxedocash> it says that i need to autoremove some related blueman pkg
<redtuxedocash> why?
<akik> christian_: try using options "-t nfs4" and "mountvers=4" to use nfsv4. it only uses port 2049
<akik> christian_: the latter is "-o mountvers=4"
<akik> r
<MonkeyDust> redtuxedocash  alt f2, blueman
<xangua> redtuxedocash: I think you should start from the beginning stating what Ubuntu release and desktop you use, Bluetooth adapter model, is it a dongle?
<christian_> Operation not permitted
<redtuxedocash> lubuntu 16.04 i am using
<Archeus_> hey ppl
<Archeus_> wht does this command do?
<redtuxedocash> it is built-in bluetooth
<Archeus_> rm ~/.config ~/.gconf
<redtuxedocash> dont have any dongle
<redtuxedocash> i call it from run command, blueman-manager, dont show anything up
<Archeus_> ??
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  rm means remove (delete)
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> then wht about the next part ?
<ubuntufanboy> does ubuntu have any apps that can track app use? So I can have an idea of my time management lolz. Kinda like steam has hours played in two weeks
<Archeus_> ~/.config ~/.gconf
<Archeus_> ?
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  it's the file you'll dlete
<MonkeyDust> the files*
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> so wht files will be deleted when i run this ?
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  the files you just pasted
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Archeus_> hmmm
<Archeus_> thx
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  the . means they are hidden files
<Archeus_> oh
<pi___> ls
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  and ~ means    /home/your_username
<Archeus_> so wht does / means then ?
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  / means root
<Archeus_> and config means configurations ?
<christian_> honestly Archerus_ it doesn't look like a very good command to run
<MonkeyDust> Archeus_  find plenty bash tutorials with your favorite search engine, here's one ... http://ryanstutorials.net/linuxtutorial/
<Archeus_> thx
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<vinberdon> hello
<Bray90820> Is this how I would run backup at 3AM everyday but sunday?
<Bray90820> 0 3 * * * mon-sat /root/Backup.sh
<Bray90820> In a corontab
<OerHeks> Bray90820, man 5 crontab
 * OerHeks hates crossposting while been answered in ##linux 
<Grorco> if I use compiz as a window manager in ubuntu mate, why isn't compiz able to control the workspaces?
<ph88> is it ok to use  tee  to write core dump to file and pipe into crash manager ?
<ph88> how do i get access to  /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern  ?  sudo is not working (using zsh)
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Are you sure that compiz is actually being used as a replacement window mangler for marco?
<trism> ph88: if you are trying to use > it won't, you could do something like: echo funcorefilename | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern;
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, I forgot I was having problems with it not working every time, I don't remember how to check now
<ph88> i want to get core dumps so i can put them in gdb
<ph88> should i use apport utilities instead ?
<ph88> trism, i had this:  sudo echo "tee /var/cores/core.%e.%p | /usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c %P" > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<ph88> but i'm afraid i will break ubuntu this way
<trism> ph88: that won't work because your zsh is not root
<ph88> maybe i should use  sysctl ?
<trism> ph88: and the shell is doing the redirect
<drrochet> hello all
<trism> ph88: sudo is only execing echo
<drrochet> user and samba question
<ph88> trism, how can i sudo the entire line ?
<drrochet> having a major problem in sharing a drive on my DIY server with the rest of my network
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Read through this - good info and tips: https://www.maketecheasier.com/replace-mate-window-manager-with-openbox/
<trism> ph88: do it the other way around with tee as I wrote above or use sudo -i to get a shell instead
<drrochet> I have samba setup and I can "see" the shared folder on both PC and Mac devices but I cannot login
<drrochet> everytime i try to change permissions, I am told that i dont have the authority....
<YankDownUnder> drrochet: "cannot login" is rather ambiguous...can you be more specific?
<drrochet> brb
<elias_a> burb
<ph88> trism, i think my idea wouldn't work because of the man page on core dump: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/core.5.html  it's not a full shell instruction but something with simple syntax picked up by the kernel
<ph88> -- Apport writes core dumps to /var/crash/_path_to_program.userid.crash, BUT it will only do so for applications installed from the main ubuntu apt repositories. --
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, dconf shows that compiz is the window manager
<ph88> ok that's fine for now
<ph88> hhmm no it's not fine
<ph88> the .crash file is not the actual core dump !!
<ph88> apport-unpack: Unpack a report into single files (one per attribute). This is most useful for extracting the core dump.
<ph88> breadcrumbs everywhere
<murphy_> im trying to edit the OEM automated install but there is a project.cfg and preseed.cfg. which one is used?
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: So technically, you would change the "workspaces" to "1" in Mate, and then use CCSM to configure however many "desktop workspaces" you require (in compiz) - and that would, or rather, SHOULD change the environment to suit...hmm?
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, yeah it didn't work :(
<DonkeyHotei> seems like nobody monitors #ubuntu-bugs so who can nominate for sru?
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, I'll try changing it then logging in/out that fixes everything :)
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Right oh (yeah, thought you'd say that) - well, then this would be a good question to ask in #ubuntu-mate - and something worth digging through...I'll assume you've logged out and logged back in to make sure that "compiz" is supposed to be the window mangler, right?
<Grorco> what is ntpd?
<DonkeyHotei> network time protocol daemon
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: "Network Time Protocol" daemon (ach...beat me to it)
<Grorco> that crashes every time I log in, but that kinda makes sense
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Er...do you do a bit of time travelling or do you live near a black hole?
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, I'm the Doctor
<Grorco> :)
<DonkeyHotei> seems like nobody monitors #ubuntu-bugs, so who can nominate for sru?
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Well, then that answers that question don't ya know.
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, bug usually go through a launchpad message, not irc channel
<DonkeyHotei> OerHeks: how?
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, by filing a bugreport?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DonkeyHotei> OerHeks: bug report was filed years ago
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: link?
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: bug 1247528
<ubottu> bug 1247528 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Build and distribute intel-virtual-output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247528
<DonkeyHotei> it was fixed in utopic but not in trusty lts
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, compiz wasn't running, I just started it through the terminal :( but still doesn't seem to have control of workspaces
<OerHeks> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 583 kB, installed size 2823 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: and it probably won't ever be in trusty official PPA's
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Fire up the ccsm and see if after you've made changes in the desktop settings it allows you to have control over the workspaces in Mate...hmm?
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: it meets the requirements for sru
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: uh, are you sure?
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, so it is not fixed in  2:2.99.910 ??
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: i verified and reverified
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: perhaps it falls under "other safe cases"
<DonkeyHotei> OerHeks: upstream version is irrelevant, this is a packaging mistake
<philectro> hmm hello
<philectro> it's possible to read netflix on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<philectro>  i have change the user agent on firefox and it doesn't work at all
<xangua> philectro: you can see Netflix with Google chrome, and apparently with Firefox soon™
<rexwin_> is there a way to direct a dynamic txt file output to an ods file?
<xangua> You can't see DRM protected video in Firefox for Linux right now philectro
<philectro> but there is site, like ubuntu-fr who say that netflix works on firefox < and 48 :/
<philectro> xangua, yes it's exactly what i though
<philectro> hope next month is released 49
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, well now I can't change either size ugh
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: "...can't change either size" - not sure I understand, mate...have to be slightly more specific...
<ercx2x> hey anyone have any good sites to find part time work doing web dev? I want to supplement my fullstack 9-5 job .
<ercx2x> whopse wrong channel
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883, OerHeks: can either of you nominate the bug for sru?
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, sorry now I can't get more than one desktop using compiz or the workspace switcher on the lower panel
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Have you looked in the lower section(s) of ccsm and looked at all the "window manager" specific configurations and work-arounds? I remember going through this - I had initially some issues, but it was my "forgetfullness" to double-check things...
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, no, i can only confirm the bug, besides i am not sure how is a problem, as there has been fixes out there.
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: I can't, but that bug description doesn't look like it is in proper SRU format anyway
<OerHeks> there are many version  2.99.904 now, 2:2.99.904-0ubuntu2 and 2:2.99.904-0ubuntu2.1  ...
<claudio> heloo
<mustmodify> It's funny how I'm really advanced in some areas of linux and other times I feel pretty stupid. Question: I downloaded and compiled Redis. Now the binaries are in /usr/local/bin. Should I copy the files from ~/downloads/redis-stable to somewhere like /etc/redis ? I know I at least need somewhere to store redis.conf.
<maszlo> I went to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and the upgrade failed. Because I was remote of the server rebooted and now having trouble getting things back up for fixing it. It doesn't recognize eth0 now. Can I resolve this from livecd?
<wildskies21> Hi guys I'm having trouble dual booting Ubuntu on my windows 8 laptop
<wildskies21> I tried using boot repair but I got nothing
<maszlo> I have found this, but when I bring up tty1 it's prompting to login and not finding how to login to livecd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<wildskies21> Also here's the pastebin link from the boot repair http://paste2.org/d5KmB2Pa
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Naming convention in 16.04 is changed: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<wildskies21> Literally at this point I'm just about done with Windows but idk if I'm ready to scrap it right away
<maszlo> Bashing-om: ifconfig doesn't show anything besides lo, don't see how to bring things up
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Server, right ? Check /etc/network/interfaces .
<maszlo> Only thing in that file is loopback
<Bashing-om> maszlo: That ^ "assumes" that there is no GUI - network-manager -  installed .
<maszlo> I only have cli, yes
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: is it better now?
<superfly_> hello
<Bashing-om> maszlo: K; as this is CLI .. need that file made up . 1st need to identify the interface name . what returns ' ip route show ' ?
<superfly_> quit
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: yea that looks better.
<superfly_> -
<maszlo> I get no results with that command. Excuse and delay or such, am connected to irc from mobile
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: what's the next step?
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: did you send an email to the bug team?
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: what's the address?
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Understood on the diffuculties . OK, let's try ' sudo lshw -C network ' the name should be in the logical name field .
<maszlo> Found ethtool app, weird that is shows 'link detected : no'
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net
<ikonia> that means there is no link
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: what is the format of the message to send?
<maszlo> The lshw shows network disabled
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei: I have no idea, I'm taking this all from the SRU page
<maszlo> It does show the logical name as eth0
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Curious, yeah .. ok let's drop down to the hardware level ' ls /sys/class/net ' .
<maszlo> Results of that is lo and eth0
<rexwin__> when I try to login as root I get su: Authentication failure, I have not created or setup root password
<tgm4883> rexwin__: don't login as root
<genii> !root | rexwin__
<ubottu> rexwin__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maszlo> Ifup gives me, ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0 which is strange
<maszlo> Ifup eth0 that is
<rexwin__> it is a VM, i dont want to sudo everything
<ikonia> not strange if there is no et0 interface
<Bashing-om> maszlo: eth0 is not at all expected .. in systemd (16.05) there "should' be the new naming convention . Not to say we can not try and activate eth0 . we can try !
<ikonia> rexwin__: then learn the basics of how you mange the OS you've installed
<maszlo> But /sys/class/net says there is eth0, guess was drawing my own conclusions
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: thank you!
<maszlo> And lshw shows the logical name as eth0
<maszlo> I'm stuck in off the network purgatory
<rexwin__> I have another ubuntu 15 version which allows root login(su -)
<ikonia> rexwin__: no it doesn't
<ikonia> you have to configure it
<rexwin__> this is ubuntu 16
<ikonia> the same as every other ubuntu release
<rexwin__> okay, I will google it.
<ikonia> not really learning, but whatever you think is best
<Bashing-om> maszlo: My working file . http://paste.ubuntu.com/23065811/ ya want something similar .. where I am eth1 .. make yours eth0 .
<Bashing-om> maszlo: ^^ sorry that be /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> maszlo: take a look at "sudo ifconfig -a" to see which interfaces are there.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Again, assumming that network-manager is not a part of this equation .
<maszlo> I see eth0 in ifconfig -a
<maszlo> Have updated the /etc/network/inteterface and restarted the networking service, still not coming up
<maszlo> But with ifup got it up now!
<maszlo> Will post pack in a bit, going to try some apt-get stuff
<Neui> Does anyone know where are the *.mount files are?
<RNeville> how do you determine your gateway ip address using ifconfig , pls
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, Well I got it to work for openbox
<maszlo> Apt-get update gave me a bunch of warnings, sources are really restricted so did a -f upgrade and will see where this lands
<ikonia> that sounds like a bad idea
<ikonia> understanding the warnings is important
<ikonia> rather than blindly using -f
<Grorco> maszlo, I hope none of them cause prostate cancer!
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: For *me* - in the end - after trying to get things "exactly" as I want them to be, I switched to XFce as the desktop with compiz as the window mangler...less hassle...but that's just me, mate...
<maszlo> If coming out of a failed upgrade wouldn't that be necessary to correct the depenacies?
<ikonia> maszlo: depends on the errors
<ikonia> maszlo: thats why I said understanding the errors is important before blindly trying to force updates
<maszlo> Multi arch warnings
<ikonia> thats important
<mustmodify> It's funny how I'm really advanced in some areas of linux and other times I feel pretty stupid. Question: I downloaded and compiled Redis. Now the binaries are in /usr/local/bin. Should I copy the files from ~/downloads/redis-stable to somewhere like /etc/redis ? I know I at least need somewhere to store redis.conf.
<ikonia> mustmodify: it's your box
<ikonia> put things where you want
<Neui> Does anyone know where are the *.mount files are?
<ikonia> mustmodify: you built the package from source, so you know what it's expecting where
<ikonia> Neui: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> I have no idea what a .mount file is
<Neui> ikonia: It seems that i get to the emergency mode because mount-cdrom.mount fails (due no CD in the drive)
<ikonia> Neui: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> and again a "mount" file ??
<mustmodify> Ikoru: I feel like that isn't really addressing my question. Is it conventional to move those things to /etc to have them around? What's the best practice?
<mustmodify> How would I go about making that decision? Help me fish here. Don't tell me I have no fish.
<Grorco> can you start an app on a different workspace from terminal?
<ikonia> mustmodify: it's answering your question very clearly
<ikonia> mustmodify: as it depends how you built it
<ikonia> mustmodify: so it's your box, your build, your config
<Neui> ikoia: But as soon the error occurs, i see that things are shutting down and the emergency mode goes up, where that is the only error/failure in the log
<ikonia> in what log
<maszlo> Mustmodify: I always thow that stuff in /opt
<nacc> Neui: mount-cdrom.mount isn't a file, I believe that's a service name
<ikonia> you can't just throw it in /opt
<ikonia> thats just asking for a problem
<Neui> ikonia: It tells you to use journalctl -xb, where it displays you the log
<ikonia> Neui: so what service does it say is in an error state ?
<mustmodify> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> mustmodify: why what
<maszlo> That is where have ran eagle and Androidsdk from for years.. Okay I will shut up
<ikonia> maszlo: that is a totally different situation than mustmodify modify has just said he's done
<Neui> ikonia: Wait i'll connect to irc using phone and recheck log
<mustmodify> why is throwing it in /opt "asking for a problem"?
<nacc> mustmodify: if you're just asking if your build of redis is looking for the configuration file in /etc/redis, the answer is probably yes; but it's possible you compiled it differently (so it's not guaranteed). If you're asking if the files in your system's ~/downloads/redis-stable directory should be placed in /etc/redis, it's nearly impossible for us to answer that.
<ikonia> mustmodify: did you tell the application to use /opt to parse config files and data
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Might be a good odra to look at ' /etc/apt/sources.list ' .. also what returns for ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: I did check that both are 16.04.1
<Newboy> whats up
<Bashing-om> maszlo: :))
<mustmodify> nacc: I'm not asking how to make redis work. I have upstart configured to look for a file in /etc/redis/redis.conf, so I know I need that there. The question is whether it's conventional to copy over all the non-binary files after compiling. And if so, why is that the convention?
<ikonia> mustmodify: it's totally up to you and depends on how you built the application
<nacc> mustmodify: there is no 'convention' as to what you're asking
<nacc> mustmodify: at least, that i understand from your question
<mustmodify> ok
<nacc> mustmodify: there is probably an example configuration file
<Neui> ikonia: media-cdrom.mount: Process exited, code=exited status=32; Failed to mount /media/cdrom; Dependency failed for Local File Systems; ...; media-cdrom.mount: Unit entered failed state
<bluenemo> hi guys. I installed 16.04 + nvidia drivers for my gtx 950. the onboard sound card now longer shows in the unity sound control and pavucontrol, only nvidia hdmi (which I dont want to use).
<bluenemo> how do I get my sound back? :)
<ikonia> Neui: have you put that in your fstab by any chance ?
<bluenemo> it was working before I installed the driver via software-settings-something (gui)
<Neui> ikonia: Yes so i could mount it as user
<ikonia> Neui: ok - so you've not configured that correctly
<Bashing-om> bluenemo: This driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us ?
<ikonia> Neui: remove the line from fstab
<ikonia> or put a cdrom in
<maszlo> Thanks guys for the help. This was the first major issue with upgrade have ran into in the past 11 years of ubuntu. Glad I ran away from fedora core when I did
<ikonia> errr thats just a silly statement
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Glad to help .. all smooth now ?
<bluenemo> Bashing-om, it shows it in "additional drivers" gui as version 361.42 from nvidia-361
<maszlo> Yep back in action. Hopefully don't have issues with php7, noticed that this version made the jump
<maszlo> Will test that stuff later
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Great .. as to server apps .. might pay to heed the release notes cavaets .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Neui> ikonia: I looked up the man page and added noauto and it booted correctly
<Bashing-om> bluenemo: Maybe not the best idea here . but Nvidia do recommend the 367 version driver . It is availabale in our trusted PPA .
<bluenemo> Bashing-om, how do I add that again?
<bluenemo> btw this didnt work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/731958/onboard-audio-not-working-after-graphics-drivers-set
<Bashing-om> BKuhl: I prefer ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo reboot ' .
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<bluenemo> Bashing-om, got it to work :) overlooked a bios setting. wasnt needed before the new card though.. thank yiu :)
<wildskies21> Got it to work!
<Bashing-om> bluenemo: Great ! .. pleased that what is in the repo works - that is the better course .
<transhuman> hi i am trying to reinstall a laptop with efi secure boot enabled I have the 2 boot passwords to run the current install but when I try to boot from a usb 16.04 it wont allow me to actually click on continue to allow it to erase is this an efi bios problem?
<transhuman> to clarify I want to erase the current install and upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 since I dont have the root password of the current install and nothing needs to be preserved anyways
<transhuman> cant chroot to the drive to recover root password either cause it mounts the drive as a folder it calls EFI and wont let me do an ls -al on the folder
<Kraghot> Hi guys
<Kraghot> I have an x86 tablet and I mamaged to boot ubuntu on it, however, the usb otg doesnt work so I have no keyboard
<Kraghot> how would I go about fixing that??
<OerHeks> external keyboard perhaps?
<Kraghot> I have connected it but the usb port (otg) dies as soon as ubuntu boots, but works in bootloader :/
<OerHeks> Kraghot, what tablet is this?? sure there are more users with the same issue
<Kraghot> OerHeks its a Teclast X98 pro
<Kraghot> Its a really cool tablet but this is driving me nuts. A couple of months ago I booted Arch and the port worked, but now it doesnt both on Arch and Ubuntu
<OerHeks> some linux posts suggest to use a powered usb-hub ...
<Kraghot> OerHeks I am using a powered USB hub :/
<Kraghot> Really dont know what else to do.
<OerHeks> well, it is an 332 bit uefi device, that you have booted ubuntu on it, i think it wasn't in efi mode, but legacy bios... else i have no clue there
<Kraghot> Read somewhere that otg is sometimes default for debugging, how could I disable it
<OerHeks> c/32 bit
<Kraghot> actually its a bay trail processor which is the first atom generation to support 64bit uefi, so its booting 64 bit
<ivan> I am seeing applications take many seconds to load fonts after installing xenial updates from the last day (including apparmor-profiles), is this a known issue?
<Kraghot> Some people have tried it on cherry ttail and that caused them some problems
<ivan> strace -ff suggests something is really broken with font loading
<OerHeks> ivan, i got a fontconfig update today http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3063-1/
<ivan> ah, yes, that would probably be it
<ivan> this is a lot worse if you have a lot of fonts installed. but it's still pretty bad after I moved out the big ones
<ivan> it seems like there is no cache now
<ivan> maybe because I use ~/.local/share/fonts
<Kraghot> Correction I have cherry trail which supports 64 bit uefi. Bay trail has the 32 bit uefi and is a 64 bit device xD
<ivan> oops, I went to downgrade to working fontconfig packages with  apt-get install fontconfig-config:amd64=2.11.94-0ubuntu1 fontconfig:amd64=2.11.94-0ubuntu1 libfontconfig1:amd64=2.11.94-0ubuntu1 libfontconfig1:i386=2.11.94-0ubuntu1     but apt-get decided to remove libcairo2-dev libfontconfig1-dev libgtk-3-dev libpango1.0-dev libvte-2.91-dev libxfce4ui-2-dev
<ivan> libxft-dev xorg-dev
<Kalandrakha> aaaaaa
<k12> I've installed ubuntu in a virtual machine. Fsr I cannot run dpkg --configure -a to fix dpkg. I get this error:
<k12> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0012' near line 0:
<k12>  newline in field name '#padding'
<k12> How do I fix this?
<Adam_M> Are you using a clean install of Ubuntu?
<Adam_M> And which version are you using
<k12> Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<k12> And this was a base install of ubuntu that I installed ubuntu studio desktop on.
<k12> So... not sure how to fix this.
<Adam_M> When did you install the VM copy of Ubuntu
<k12> A week or so, ago.
<Adam_M> did you have any problems other than trying to fix dpkg?
<k12> No.
<k12> dpkg is the only thing acting up, atm.
<Adam_M> Are you able to go onto that copy of Ubuntu and try configuring dpkg?
<k12> Not sure. I don't know where the config is.
<Adam_M> Open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
#ubuntu 2016-08-18
<k12> That's how I got that error.
<Adam_M> What was the error?
<k12> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0012' near line 0:
<k12>  newline in field name '#padding'
<Adam_M> Did you try deleting the update that's causing the problem?
<Adam_M> then reconfiguring dpkg
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<murphy_> does anyone have any information on editing the OEM install aka restore partition? i want to add LVM and other distros to the install
<murphy_> there is a project.cfg and preseed.cfg but im not really sure which one to edit. ive seen a few preseed generators online but im stuck in a catch 22 situation
<k12> Fixed it.
<k12> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* was the solution.
<t4c0c4t> hello folks, I have a gigabyte Z77n Mobo with a realtek NIC and, while the interface is detected, it does not light up/initialize when plugged in. I've tried installing the drivers from apt-get AND realtek's autorun.sh, but still no dice. Any advice?
<ivan> so uh don't install the San Francisco / System fonts from macOS Sierra beta on your Ubuntu, they break Ubuntu real bad as of 6 hours ago
<ivan> the older ones work fine
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: I'm sure this is being pedantic, but have you checked in the BIOS to make sure the NIC is activated...?
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: yerp, both enabled, i may doublecheck, but, I figure if they're showing up in network manager, it's probably not a BIOS issue
<t4c0c4t> they have MAC addys after all
<OerHeks> ivan, oh, you KNEW the source of your issue :-D
<OerHeks> LoLZ
<YokoBR> hi guys and gals!
<YokoBR> Could someone tell me a good web interface to admin an ubuntu server? It's set up with mysql, nginx and hhvm already
<YokoBR> must be open source
<OerHeks> YokoBR, you better reask in #ubuntu-server
<Adam_M> You'll get a better response in #ubuntu-server
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: So everything's "showing up" - but what, you're unable to get the card to work - or, DOES it work, but the light just doesn't go on? (That's been an issue in the past)
<YokoBR> ok, thanks
<vitlok> Is bluetooth headphones work with latest ubuntu LTS now?
<blendergeek> I'm trying to run ubuntu-sdk and I keep getting the following error: "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "ubuntumirclient"."
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: doesn't work - shows 'disconnected' though it's plugged in (and re-plugged-in many times)
<OerHeks> !info qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin
<ubottu> qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin (source: qtmir): Qt plugin for Unity specific Mir APIs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 169 kB, installed size 647 kB
<OerHeks> i think you missed this one, blendergeek ^^
<blendergeek> I just installed that package, still get the same error. Do I need to reboot my computer?
<OerHeks> blendergeek, not reboot, logout/login perhaps ..
<blendergeek> I'll try that.
<brian_> Just installed ubuntu 16.04 from the mini.iso. I did not install a graphical desktop, but it still gives a splash screen on boot. What is needed to remove this?
<brian_> I understand reconfiguring grub, but I've read that on systemd systems there is more that I have to do.
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: Even though this "machine" is not able to connect view the onboard NIC, is the machine able to connect in some other fashion?
<brian_> I've been told to run the following:
<OerHeks> even on systemd this tutor is valid, edit grub, and run update-grub >. http://askubuntu.com/questions/129738/can-i-disable-the-ubuntu-splashscreen
<brian_> sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force
<brian_> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<brian_> OerHeks: that makes sense. This post wants me to change runlevels: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode#79682
<brian_> I'll try your suggestion and see what happens
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target # should work fine too.
<brian_> OerHeks: any reason to use one over the other?
<ivan> OerHeks: I didn't. it was not fun to track down
<brian_> I understand the grub one, but not the systemctl one, so I guess I should stick to what I understand. :)
<OerHeks> brian_, as it is enabled already, you only need the 2nd line
<brian_> ok
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: yes, the wifi on the mobo is working. I noticed that the interfaces listed in ifconfig -a (enp2s0, enp3s0) are not in /etc/network/interfaces - possible hint?
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: Possible - however, that being said, have you updated the system and have you installed any of the "third-party" drivers the system requires?
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: I haven't.. a bit of a novice with ubuntu in a desktop environment - is there a guide for making sure things are installed? I did an apt-get install on the realtek driver required for the NIC, but that's about the extent of my updates/installation attempts
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: Right oh - well, firstly, if you've not updated anything, open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade => after that's all happy and done, you can open a terminal again (if you've had to reboot, which is a good thing, BTW) and type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall => reboot again (a good thing) => see if the issue is resolved...hmm?
<hikka> dsa
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: shall do, thanks!
<danny_> Bluetooth has been a nightmare with my speaker, when I do get it to connect the audio quality is horrible unless I change the audio profile to high fidelity (a2dp_sink).  Problem is it rarely lets me change it to that and usually spits out Failed to change profile to a2dp_sink
<danny_> I have to go through this every single time I want to use my speaker
<danny_> using Ubuntu Mate
<malabaris> si quieres ganar mirando anuncios mira esto: https://www.facebook.com/malabarista72/
<t4c0c4t> YankDownUnder: update / upgrade didn't help.  second step didn't update *any* drivers :(
<bigpic> does anyone here use ucarp?  I’ve installed it but tcpdump reveals that this box is not broacasting any carp traffic
<bigpic> it’s receiving messages from the master (freebsd)
<bigpic> but it itself is not sending anything
<oplex> Hey all! I am about to install DNS and create a DC on ubuntu server
<oplex> using ESXi on a Dell R710. It will be a very small network maybe 10
<oplex> nodes or less. I plan on setting up file sharing and managing active
<oplex> directory through windows snapins. Any tips on setup precautions or
<oplex> tutorials that could help assist me in getting started?
<blendergeek> I'm trying to run ubuntu-sdk but keep getting this error: 'This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "ubuntumirclient" in "".  Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, xcb.  Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. /usr/bin/ubuntu-sdk: line 6: 16588 Aborted                 (core dumped) $BINDIR/qtcreator -platformtheme appmenu-qt5 $
<blendergeek> I tried installing qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin, and then reinstalling ubuntu-sdk but still the problem persists.
<trism> blendergeek: looks like it is in either qtubuntu-desktop or qtubuntu-android
<YankDownUnder> t4c0c4t: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html => hints/tips
<danny_> now Ubuntu won't let me disconnect from the bluetooth device
<blendergeek> I have qtubuntu-desktop. qtubuntu-android conflicts with qtubuntu-desktop. I will try install qtubuntu-android and see what happens.
<danny_> and won't let me even try to choose an audio profile for it
<blendergeek> Sorry I wass confused there. I don't have qtubuntu-desktop. I am installing it now.
<Goldschlager> hello
<Goldschlager> Does anyone know what fcitx-table-t9 does
<Goldschlager> Is it the T9 predictive text? Like the ol' cell phones used to use?
<electron_waster> iuhuuuu
<OerHeks> Goldschlager, seems so, yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/fcitx-table-t9
<Goldschlager> OerHeks: Thanks. I thought so, but wasn't 100%. Almost made my own - for use with the ol' Raspberry Pi.
<OerHeks> never used it myself.
<Goldschlager> I seen it looks like it's a bit of biatch to get rid of, given a forum I was just looking at. So not going to test it out on the laptop
<electron_waster> I have a question about diff <--- anyone? is it appropriate for the channel?
<danny_> I finally got my bluetooth speaker working after rebooting my pc, then it randomly stopped working.  Now it says the device is disabled
<Goldschlager> what's diff?
<Ben64> electron_waster: just ask
<electron_waster> dont asking to ask... Im using diff to check that written files to an USB stick are fine: I had found that by issuing the diff wont IO! its using a buffer or cache - if I umount the drive diff will IO on the stick. Is there a way to force the IO without umounting?
<Goldschlager> danny_ what usb program you using?
<Ben64> electron_waster: use md5sum to verify files
<Goldschlager> danny_ whoops, i mean bluetooth
<electron_waster> Ben64, MD5 would be too expensive for this
<danny_> Goldschlager, I guess blueman? whatever is default on ubuntu mate
<Ben64> electron_waster: that doesn't make any sense
<danny_> Goldschlager, most of the menus just refer to it as bluetooth
<Goldschlager> I've had luck with bluetooth manager, you can find it in the ubuntu software
<danny_> Goldschlager, There is a good chance I'm using that one, how do I check?
<electron_waster> Ben64, what does not make sense? I have files lying is a FS copied to another and just wan to to check if theyre the same - but I want diff to really read the files
<Goldschlager> There'll be a 2nd bluetooth icon on top right
<danny_> Goldschlager, Also, the most common and annoying issue is that it says "Failed to change profile to a2dp_sink"
<Ben64> electron_waster: then use md5sum, if you want the files read, that'll do it
<Ben64> theres no additional cost
<Goldschlager> danny_ That one is outta my league. Not sure what a2dp_sink is.
<danny_> Goldschlager, All I know is that it is the audio profile that doesn't sound like garbage, its the higher fidelity of the two options
<Goldschlager> but, I started using that bluetooth manager app and it made my bluetooth stuff work better
<Goldschlager> danny_ It's worth a shot.
<Goldschlager> if nothing else, click the remove button if it still doesn't work
<danny_> Goldschlager, I'm trying to find bluetooth manager right now
<electron_waster> Ben64, ill have to compare the checksum :) - btw: I know diff is not doing IO cuz stick led wont blink as it does afeter umount + diff
<danny_> Goldschlager, I could not find a package called anything like bluetooth manager
<Goldschlager> danny_ are you using the ubuntu software program?
<Goldschlager> danny_ or apt-get?
<danny_> Goldschlager, I used "apt search blueman | less"
<danny_> Goldschlager, oops it was "apt search bluetooth | less"
<Goldschlager> danny_ I never found it that way either, had to use the ubuntu software app
<OerHeks> install synaptic, much better detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<Goldschlager> just apt-get install synaptic?
<Goldschlager> mine showed it was 11mb
<danny_> Goldschlager, Well I couldn't find it in synaptic either and ubuntu software center doesn't seem to be able to search
<danny_> Goldschlager, Oh I found it, the one called bluetooth manager is just Blueman
<danny_> Goldschlager, so its what I've been using
<Goldschlager> Well, that's the one I use
<Goldschlager> danny_ Oh, mine is seperate from the pre-installed bluetooth icon
<ksft> I was here a while ago for help getting my graphics cards to work.
<ksft> I'm on a laptop with an integrated and a dedicated graphics card.
<ksft> With help from people here, I got games to run on the dedicated one, but there's one game in particular that's started performing horibly recently.
<ksft> I think it's running on the integrated one now.
<ksft> I don't know what changed.
<JHOSMAN> Hi, I'm using Kickstart to perform an unattended installation of Ubuntu, but I have several problems when you start the installation starts in graphical mode, and not in text mode, I have to manually enter some values that have already been set in the file ks.cfg  I can do to resolve this? https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<elliot1> hello
<JHOSMAN> .
<elliot1> how do i get the cli version of emacs
<danny_> elliot1, emacs -nw
<elliot1> works! thank you
<ksft> elliot1: Why did you want that?
<elliot1> me?
<ksft> …yes?
<elliot1> i have a sudden love for cli apps
<elliot1> I'm even chatting from weechat right now
<elliot1> downloading a cli torrent app as well
<ksft> elliot1: It's recommended that you don't do that with Emacs.
<Bashing-om> ksft: - lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' - to know the driver .
<ksft> I forget why, but you aren't supposed to.
<elliot1> hmm, actually i did some googling, someone mentioned its better to get emacs24-nox since its the cli version no gui
<ksft> Bashing-om: I don't see the dedicated graphics card listed there.
<ksft> elliot1: #emacs might be helpful.
<c_> nick barnabas
<Bashing-om> ksft: You wont . that is " in use ' . If ya want to see what both set's are - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<ksft> Bashing-om: what am I looking for?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Reprase your question ?? I am answering as best I know how .
<ksft> Bashing-om: How do I get the game to use the dedicated one?
<Bashing-om> ksft: In  the GUI ( nvidia-settings ??) change the graphic's set and restart the GUI .
<ksft> Bashing-om: how do I use nvidia-settings?
<Bashing-om> ksft: We do not even know what graphics you have .. pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - for better advise.
<ksft> Bashing-om: I think this is the relevant part:
<ksft> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] (rev ff)
<Bashing-om> ksft: Yeah .. IF this is hybrid - which has yet to be known to me - then you should have "nvidia-settings ' in the GUI .
<ksft> Bashing-om: I also have an integrated Intel graphics card.
<ksft> I can run nvidia-settings, but I don't know how to use the GUI.
<Goldschlager> elliot1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23645/how-do-i-download-the-command-line-emacs-instead-of-the-gui-one
<elliot1> yeah i just read that
<elliot1> i got emacs-nox instead of the -nw thing
<Bashing-om> ksft: I do not run Nvidia, so I can not advise better .
<elliot1> running good so far,
<Goldschlager> any difference between the 2?
<elliot1> dont see one so far, then again im just learning emacs
<Bashing-om> ksft: My mistake, it is nvidia-prime we want . Is it installed ' dpkg -l nvidia-prime ' ?
<Bashing-om> ksft: ^^ and for gamming on 16.04 I understand one wants the 364 version driver or better for Nvidia .
<ksft> Bashing-om: It isn't installed
<ksft> I'm on 14.04
<ksft> I plan to upgrade soon
<ranjeet> hi
<vahe> hi, ssh works if I connect eth0 if you connect to the Internet with wlan0 not working , ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: No route to host ubuntu unity
<Bashing-om> ksft: we ned some way to control the graphic's sets . nvidia-prime is the preferred method . Before proceeding . show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' so I know what is installed and NO conflicts . The result is a URL back in terminal . Pass that link back here .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay
<ksft> I just installed nvidia-prime
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/n60t
<Bashing-om> ksft: Ouch, ouch ! .. all kinds of conflicts .. even BumbleBee ! . Want to wipe all .. and start all over ??
<ksft> Bashing-om: if it'll help, sure
<ksft> I went through a lot of combinations of packages installed until I found one that worked, and then I avoided touching it.
<Bashing-om> ksft: K. we wipe amd re-install . how heavy of a gammer are you .. is gamming performance critical ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: not so much, but I would like to get more than 10 fps in this one game
<ksft> Bashing-om: why?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well .. the driver that Nvidia recommens is available to you in a PPA . However, what we have in the repo may do just fine for your use case . Gammers do say they get better results from the later version drivers .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay, how do I remove all the packages I need to remove?
<Bashing-om> ksft: ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge bumble* ; sudo apt update ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo reboot ' . Will install the driver that the system thinks is best from what it has presently to choose from ( we can enlarge this selection ) .
<ksft> running…
<ksft> Bashing-om: I definitely need to reboot?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Affirmed .. for the graphics driver to load .
<ksft> okay
<ksft> it's still running
<Bashing-om> ksft: A lot of updates ? should not take that long otherwise .
<Rexy> Anyone run into an issue before where LightDM locks and when I try to log back in all I set is a password without a user?
<etzerd> hello all, how can I increase  the icons size on the menu for Ubuntu Mate?
<elliot-59> sorry, is there a lubuntu specific channel? or this one covers all flavors?
<Ben64> elliot-59: probably #lubuntu but yes this covers all of ubuntu support
<etzerd> on ubuntu Mate beta version 16.10 that can be done on the MateTweak,but on the stable version of ubuntu it doesn't where to increase the icon size on the menu.
<elliot-59> im trying to update lxpanel to 0.8.2 but its only up to 8.1 on the repos, i downloaded a zip with the new version but im not sure how to install it?
<Rexy> elliot-59: I'd extract the files and go from there
<Rexy> No ones ever run into the issue I'm having with LightDM? Cant seem to find anything on google
<elliot-59> i did, i have a folder with a bunch of things, theres an install-sh file which seems to do nothing, a configure one that created extrea files in the folder the first time but now does nothing, and a compile file which does nothing either
<ksft> Bashing-om: "E: Failed to fetch http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian/pool/main/m/mono/libmono-system-windows-forms4.0-cil_4.4.2.11-0xamarin1_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch"
<ksft> also "E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.13.0-93_3.13.0-93.140_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch"
<ksft> and "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<ksft> I'm going to assume that doesn't matter and reboot
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well, That ain't good, now is it . Lemme check the mono-project source .
<etzerd> hello all, how can I increase  the icons size on the menu for Ubuntu Mate?
<etzerd> on ubuntu Mate beta version 16.10 that can be done on the MateTweak,but on the stable version of ubuntu it doesn't where to increase the icon size on the menu.
<Bashing-om> ksft: I do not see that http://download.mono-project.com/repo supports ubuntu . You are on your on as I do not even know how to back out of it.
<Bashing-om> ksft: on/own*
<etzerd> ok, it seem like nobody can help me on that.
<ksft> Bashing-om: I'm not going to worry about Mono for now.
<ksft> I'm about to reboot.
<Pikia> currently trying to Dual Boot WIndows 7 and Ubuntu. I've several HDD in my rig and I can't tell which is which. THey are all named /dev/sdb1 ntfs or simialr.
<Bashing-om> ksft: K, but that debian repo may be the source of the Hash Sum mismatch error condition .
<b-yeezi> Pikia: if you do lsblk in linux terminal you should be able to tell the difference
<Pikia> Thank you b-yeezi. One more question. I frist instailled windows 7 and shrunk one of the HDD. I never allocated the memory. Will that cause Linix to not be able to "see" it?
<Pikia> I'm asking as I can't find it using lsblk
<b-yeezi> you can'tnfind the linux partition or the windows one?
<Pikia> Ah huh. I found it! I think... And I think I worded my question incorrectly.
<Pikia> I shurnk the HDD in Windows, but never allocated it in Windows.
<Pikia> I was wondering if that would affect wheater or not
<Pikia> Linux would "see" it.
<Bashing-om> Pikia: Might be real good at this time to show the channel what you are working with ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting link back here .
<b-yeezi> If you never allocated the space, then you won't see it in lsblk
<b-yeezi> gparted should show you unallocated space. or parted on the commandline, like Bashing-om said
<Pikia> http://termbin.com/3cx3
<Pikia> Hm. I never knew you could use pipe with "links"
<Bashing-om> b-yeezi: Ya want to be that bearer of bad news ?
<Pikia> ahahaa, where did I screw up on :P
<b-yeezi> Everything is in ntfs format. Looks like Linux is gone
<Pikia> Should it not be in ntfs?
<Bashing-om> Pikia: Well .. that can not be said. What can presently be said is that there is no ext4 ( linux) partition(s) .
<b-yeezi> I never dual-boot. I only run windows in a VM, almost never
<Pikia> Oh, I hven't installed linix yet. I'm trying to find the partition I want it on
<b-yeezi> But for my wife, Windows is installed first, then install Ubuntu
<b-yeezi> That way Windows won't wipe out your install
<b-yeezi> Oh then no problem
<Pikia> I set up a new Partition on the Samsung SSD.
<Pikia> I may have found it but I want to be sure.
<Pikia> Its listed as Free Space in the installation screen
<b-yeezi> GParted should be able to reformat a partition durinf the install
<b-yeezi> Or you can reformat from the Live Disk
<Pikia> Mhmm Okay.
<Pikia> Thank you!
<Bashing-om> Pikia: Ya gonna have problems here - think this through . as the drive is msdos .. BUT Windows isa booting UEFI . The 2 are not compatible .
<Pikia> I'm sorry I don't follow
<Pikia> I understood maybe half of your sentence
<b-yeezi> The Partition Table: msdos line
<b-yeezi> This is why I don't dual-boot. Anyway, you have to create a new partition table
<b-yeezi> right Bashing-om? To gpt?
<Pikia> I alredy did that in Windows, but its not showing in the termbin.
<b-yeezi> ok
<Pikia> However, it does show on the installtion page as "Free Space"
<Bashing-om> Pikia: Understandable . Look Windows on the 1st hard drive " Partition Table: gpt >>  EFI system partition          boot, esp . right . And now you want to install ubuntu onto the 2nd drive (Disk /dev/sdb: 120GB) .. It is on the legacy (msdos) partitioning .. and efi will not cope with it . if this is your entent, gonna have to learb to jump throght hoops to reset in the formware each time ya want to boot a desired system . Can be a real pain .
<ReddyTeddy> Does anyone know if there's a way to play BluRays with menus in Ubuntu ?
<ReddyTeddy> I want to see if there are chapter names in the scene selection
<ReddyTeddy> Nothing I've tried so far has given me access to the menus, just the bluray itself
<b-yeezi> set it to gpt and you should be fine Pikia
<Pikia> Bashing-om: Mhmm I see. That makes a bit more sense. Is this becasue windows uses differnt ways of reading data from Linix?
<b-yeezi> ReddyTeddy: Did you try VLC? or Xine?
<ReddyTeddy> Tried VLC, it can play the BluRay fine, but won't let me see the menu
<b-yeezi> I think you can change the view in VLC to show chapters
<Bashing-om> Pikia: NO, Windows here is not the factor . it is the RFI booting specification . The way the firmware hands off to the boot code . It is a different process between EFI and MBR ( legacy ) . Whole with effort one can do this - if willing to reset the formware each time you switch operating systems . EFI and MBR are not compatible and can not chainload the respective bootloaders .
<ReddyTeddy> Hm, can't seem to find that
<Bashing-om> RFI/EFI*
<Bashing-om> !efi | Pikia
<ubottu> Pikia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<b-yeezi> ReddyTeddy: I'm on my raspberry pi right now so I can't confirm. Sorry
<ksft> Bashing-om: having trouble booting Ubuntu now
<ReddyTeddy> No worries, thanks
<ksft> Bashing-om: the screen just goes black
<ksft> Can someone else help me?
<Bashing-om> ksft: K, boot to console - ctl+alt+F1 at the login screen . show now what is installed for the driver ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<ksft> that's how I started my IRC client
<ksft> I had to boot a few times
<ksft> ctrl-alt-F1 didn't work the first couple times
<ksft> Bashing-om: https://termbin.com/m822
<Bashing-om> ksft: Try again as I get " Your connection is not private " on that link .
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/m822
<ksft> types the URL wrong
<cfhowlett> ksft, same here
<ksft> can't copy/paste in this thing
<ksft> typed*
<Bashing-om> ksft: Where and how did you get " ii  nvidia-370 " ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I have no idea.
<ksft> Bashing-om: I ran the commands you gave me.
<Kurowa> hello
<Bashing-om> ksft: Ya must have our trusted PPA enabled for the source . System likes 370 .. we go with it . Lemme think a bit .
<Kurowa> Say, any tips to clean files on / ?
<Kurowa> I have low disk space
<Bashing-om> ksft: Let's see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/iq65
<Bashing-om> ksft: Reading . I will be a while .
<ksft> okay
<avionii> hello.
<avionii> I'm upgrading to a larger hard drive.. What's the best way to move ubuntu to it?
<Kurowa> the best way huh...
<avionii> easiest way?
<Bashing-om> ksft: I see no fault . anything relavent ' /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<Kurowa> clonezilla?
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ca3p
<ksft> I don't know if any of that is relevant
<Kurowa> hello?
<avionii> kurowa
<Bashing-om> ksft: All proper there also . next log ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<gp5st> I’m trying to upgrade a (very) old vm from 10.04 and am getting “WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.” for lzma. I’m not exactly sure how to go about finishing the upgrade
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/qgio
<ksft> er, that's wrong
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/qgiu
<Kurowa> So, I lack disk space. It is safe to move usr folder to another partition?
<Bashing-om> ksft: No fault there either ! .. What erorrs do you get starting the GUI from terminal ' sudo service lightdm start ' ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: it says it's already running
<prashant_123456> hello to all
<prashant_123456> i have created bootable pen drive ubuntu 16 and it does not show up in boot menu
<Bashing-om> ksft: Hummm .. and you loged in from ctl+alt+F1 console ? .. anyway .. is the GUI running key combo ctl+alt+F7 to switch to the graphical interface .
<ksft> I did
<ksft> it doesn't look like it
<ksft> ctrl-alt-F7 shows a black screen
<ksft> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> ksft: Stranger alla the time .. ok .. what results ' sudo service lightdm restart ' ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: it makes the screen go black and then ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't work
<ksft> I just had to reboot
<Bashing-om> ksft: Yeah .. seen the connection here drop . Look, I am at a loss here . we can look at the .xsession-errors file in your home directory .., see if there are any hints there .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay
<ksft> Bashing-om: one line
<ksft> doesn't look like an error
<ksft> "Script for uim started at run_im."
<Bashing-om> ksft: I am out of ideas . I do not know where to go from here . A cuda thing ? A compiz thing ? I just do not know where or what else to check . All the log files say it is working .
<ksft> Bashing-om: I had trouble with cuda before
<ksft> I tried to install it, but I couldn't get it to work.
<ksft> I think I ran into a problem like this when I tried to install it.
<ksft> Bashing-om: would `sudo apt-get purge libcuda*` be a bad idea?
<prashant_123456> bootable ubuntu pen drive wont boot in uefi mode
<Bashing-om> ksft: Removing cuda is a bit involved . hang on a bit .. let me ' look ' .
<Bashing-om> ksft: Prep for removal . what returns ' ls -al ~/NVIDIA_GPU_Computing_SDK /opt/cuda ' ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: neither directory exists
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well, that is not expected . next in ~/.bash_profile file do these paths " PATH=$PATH:/opt/cuda/bin and export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/opt/cuda/lib:/opt/cuda/lib64 " exist ?
<ksft> ~/.bash_profile does not exist
<ksft> Bashing-om: ~
<ksft> ^*
<Pikia> I managed to get the dual boot working, but it seems as if the intel drivers will not detect my secondary monitor
<Bashing-om> ksft: K. run ' sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove nvidia-cuda-toolkit ; rm -r ~/NVIDIA_GPU_Computing_SDK ; sudo rm -r /opt/cuda ' .
<ksft> again, neither of those directories exists
<Bashing-om> ksft: That was just cheap insurance to make sure they were gone .
<ksft> okay, it's running
<ksft> Bashing-om: what does --auto-remove do?
<Bashing-om> ksft: remove any orphaned files .
<ksft> Bashing-om: it finished
<ksft> Bashing-om: should I try to restart lightdm again?
<ksft> should I reboot first?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well .,. now let's try ' sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-370 ' . Reboot and let's see what we now have .
<freakyy> hi all. is there any voice changer realtime for ubuntu?
<Pikia> managed to install Ubuntu. However, there is a huge black bar running across the bottom of the screen. Its as if that part of the screen doesn't exist
<freakyy> maybe change resolution?
<freakyy> just press windows-key
<freakyy> and type in: resolution
<Pikia> No, its set to 1080p, which is the correct resoultion, but it's not utilizing the full screen
<freakyy> it should come up with screen config
<freakyy> what graphics card do u have?
<Geom> is there such cli command to force optical's led to blink?
<ksft> Bashing-om: reinstalled
<Pikia> 7970HD
<freakyy> ati card?
<freakyy> amd
<Pikia> err 280x right now. Yeah AMD.
<freakyy> hm, they dropped uspport for the unofficial drivers in ubuntu xenial
<freakyy> i dont know did u try rebooting?
<Pikia> Yes, multiple times
<freakyy> try setting to a different resolution
<Pikia> That did it.
<Pikia> I switched to a lower res then back and it seemed to fix it
<Pikia> Thank you!
<freakyy> np ;DF
<Pikia> You wouldn't happen to know how to get INtel GPU drivers for ubuntu 16.04 do you? I can't seem to find anyhting about it
<Pikia> Or I'm just looking in the wrong place
<freakyy> Pikia: umm
<freakyy> press windows key
<OerHeks> intel is supported standard in the kernel.
<freakyy> then search for, drivers
<freakyy> all non-free drivers will be listed there
<freakyy> in some tab
<Pikia> OerHeks: Yeah, thats what I thought. However, ubuntu isn't picking up my second monitor, which is attached to the iGPU :(
<freakyy> i could install some properiety drivers
<freakyy> Pikia: are u sure ur second card is not disabled, if u use the first one?
<freakyy> intel is onboard probably
<Pikia> I'm sorry, I don't udnerstand what your are saying.
<Pikia> Yes Intel is onbaord
<Pikia> its the GPU in the CPU
<Bayangan> how to set env variable on desktop file [unity]? i tried to change GTK_THEME, but not working
<freakyy> are you sure ur ati card doesnt deactivate the intel card
<ksft> Bashing-om: should I restart lightdm or reboot now?
<OerHeks> Pikia, if it is a laptop, check the FN key to switch internal/external/both screens.
<Pikia> freakyy: Yeah, if I boot into my windows os, all monitors work fine
<Pikia> OerHeks: Its a desktop
<Bashing-om> ksft: I had in mind to re-boot .
<freakyy> Pikia: hmm, is your moniator listed when u go to the desktop settings?
<Pikia> Yes
<freakyy> i mean screen settings
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay
<freakyy> but it doesnt work?
<ksft> rebooting..
<ksft> ...*
<Bayangan> theme changed when i type 'env GTK_THEME=Theme apps' in terminal
<Pikia> No, its just a black screen, freakyy
<hateball> Pikia: Using two different GPUs for the same X session is not possible
<freakyy> hmm, i cant help u there. u could try resetting the screen resolution of that second monitor too
<Pikia> hateball: what do you mean "same x session"?
<OerHeks> hateball, how would one switch between open radeon driver and intel?
<sho__> hello?
<hateball> Pikia: the... thing that shows you a GUI
<freakyy> Pikia: x is the graphics server
<freakyy> and to that server a gui connects it hink
<Pikia> Ahh
<hateball> OerHeks: blacklist radeon driver
<freakyy> andf u work with taht gui graphical user interfaace
<hateball> It is however possible to spawn a new Xsession using the intel gpu
<hateball> but then you have the headache of not being able to move windows and panels and so on
<ksft> Bashing-om: well, it still isn't working
<Pikia> hateball: I am fine with that. Could you point me in the direction of doing that
<Pikia> Does that mean I will lose access to my Radeon GPU's though?
<freakyy> Pikia: if its a desktop, doesnt the ati gpu have more than one connectors?
<freakyy> because my nviida card even has 4 hdmi connectors
<freakyy> :D
<Pikia> I'm currentlly using three moniors atm.. :P
<freakyy> ort slots
<Pikia> The third one is the one thats connected to the intel GPU
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well, as said I am out of ideas , I am open to any suggestion . Maybe try the suggested 367 version driver rather than 370 ?
<hateball> Pikia: let me see if I can find something comprehensible. gotta go afk for a bit tho
<OerHeks> oh, the opendrivers work with 2 monitors max , iirc
<Pikia> Its fine. Its late for me too. I'll be one around next week to persue this issue furterh.
<Pikia> I'm going on vacation so :p
<Pikia> Thanks for all the help guys
<Pikia> I really appreciate it
<freakyy> np
<ksft> Bashing-om: so just `sudo apt-get purge nvidia-370; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367` and then reboot?
<Pikia> ngiht mates
<freakyy> so does anyone know if theres a realtime voice changer for ubuntu?
<freakyy> like so i can use it for discord?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Yeah, wont hurt to try .. but be aware we have seen no problems reported for 370 by the system . do not hold your breath for 367 .
<sho__> can I request help?
<ohjeez> of course
<ksft> Bashing-om: trying it...
<sho__> So, I dual booted with windows 10. my ubuntu root partition is almost full though. The cleaning doesn't give any meaningful space and the software I installed in my ubuntu is necessary for my work right now, so I cannot uninstall.
<ohjeez> boot win 10, shrink partition in disks, then boot linux and expand. you may have to boot gparted or similar usb to resize linux partition.
<sho__> I want to extend the size of root partition, but doesn't really have access to flash drive or CD drives.
<Bashing-om> sho__: Did you try ; ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ? to free up space .
<ksft> rebooting...
<sho__> Bashing-om: yes.
<OerHeks> sho__, to resize, you need a live iso.
<ohjeez> my suggestion seems complex but I just had your problem today, it's an easy fix if you want to fix it right
<Bashing-om> sho__: What does ' df -h ; df -i
<sho__> let me restart my pc first.
<sho__> I'm still at windows.
<Bashing-om> sho__: show for disk space usage ?
<ohjeez> ok guys im leaving this channel now... teach me something before I go?
<ksft> still not working
<ohjeez> tech stuff, amaze me
<freakyy> hi all. i have a problem with ubuntu gnome and sound volume. its somehow all so quiet i cant turn the music loud. i mean i could put it over 100% but not without distortion. there must be something wrong. how can i fix it?
<ohjeez> pulse audio
<ksft> Bashing-om: slight correction: ctrl-alt-F1 freezes whatever's on the screen
<ksft> it doesn't make it go black
<ksft> not sure if that matters
<Bashing-om> ksft: Beats me .. others here with ideas ?
<ksft> ctrl-alt-F7*
<Vorap> Check alsamixer freakyy
<ohjeez> nothing ? no tech in the news? :(
<OerHeks> Vorap, his problem is: there is no problem :-D
<Vorap> Ah...?
<OerHeks> if sound works, not distorted, i see no issue
<freakyy> Vorap: no alsamixer doesnt help everythings at max
<Vorap> Hmm :/
<freakyy> OerHeks: well, i have it on 100% and its still quiet
<freakyy> is there any app specific sound volume
<freakyy> ahi found it
<freakyy> thanks :D
<sho1> hello
<sho1> so... continuing from before.
<Vorap> freakyy: oh awesome!
<sho1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23066483/
<sho1> so this is my df -h result.
<freakyy> the sound output was 100% but the one from my headset wasnt up
<Vorap> Ah
<freakyy> and the setting is a bit hidden
<Vorap> Gotcha
<freakyy> i first had to click hw mixer and then specific 7.1 audio :)
<sho1> so can I request help?
<freakyy> sho1: just ask ur question
<sho__> well... so, as I have stated before. I am running low on ubuntu root partition and would like to extend it. Unfortunately making liveCD is not an option right now.
<freakyy> sho__: try live usb?
<freakyy> u cant resize partition without unmounting
<Bashing-om> sho1: " 42G   38G  2,3G  95% / " so what is installed for kernels ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<sho__> not even if I dual booted and do something in windows?
<freakyy> hmm, if u find a program that can resize partitions for windows ... maybe that works
<freakyy> check that it supports the fs u use on ur linux partition
<sho__> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23066497/
<sho__> to be honest, windows disk management can do that.
<Bashing-om> sho__: So much for that thought ,, not a kernel space usage issue .
<sho__> yeah... those at stackexchange suggested removing old kernels too.
<freakyy> sudo apt autoremove
<sho__> I have, and only freed 24.2 MB worth?
<freakyy> old ones should be "not needed" anymore and should be autoremoveable
<freakyy> i dont nkow
<freakyy> if u need more ... do the resizing ;D
<sho__> yeah. that is what I intend to do. is there any way to do that, with that restriction I've mentioned?
<freakyy> what restriction?
<sho__> don't have CD drive and accessible flash drive.
<ducasse> sho__: you need to boot a live image to resize the root fs.
<mgedmin> sho__: you could shrink the windows partition, create a new ext4 partition in that space, and move some of your data over into it
<freakyy> ah yea ... if u boot into windows ... that doesnt work cuz then that partition is mounted and cant be resized
<mgedmin> be sure to create a backup any time you're messing with partitions, just in case
<freakyy> he cant he cant even make live dvd ;D
<mgedmin> alternatively, use tools like Baobab to see why you've got 38 gigs used -- maybe you'll find something you can remove
<sho__> mgedmin, not an option right now?
<mgedmin> waht is?
<sho__> say, can I run that gparted with emulator?
<sho__> like VMware?
<freakyy> sho__: well u use gparted, resize the windows partition then boot into windows and from there increase the linux partition? i dont know
<freakyy> i dont konw if that work sthough
<sho__> freakyy... using gparted means that I had to make liveCD/bootable USB.
<ksft> so can anyone help me?
<ksft> when I try to boot, the screen goes black
<freakyy> sho__: no. arent u already on linux?
<sho__> yes. I am.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<freakyy> say u have sda1 (linux) sda2 (win) then u stay in linux use gparted to resize sda2 and move the beginning of it more to the end and free space AFTER sda1
<OerHeks> ksft, tried that? ^^
<sho__> But GParted need the linux partition to be unmounted?
<freakyy> then u boot into windows and use that freed empty space and join it with ur linux partition
<ksft> OerHeks: I haven't
<ksft> OerHeks: slightly difficult to see that forum thread without a GUI
<bhavesh> Last time I tried using WINE to play on a MTA server (for GTA SA). They kicked me as they have set up some OS detection system. It detects that I am using Linux (through WINE) and doesn't allow me. Is there any way to bypass it? Like for example, change the variable where OS Name is stored, from Linux to Windows on WINE or somewhere else in a configuration file?
<freakyy> sho__: no gparted needs that partition to be unmounted which u wanna shrink
<OerHeks> ksft, hold shift @ boot, press 'e' to edit the boot line , GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash "  and add nomodeset >> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   and try to boot
<freakyy> and that would be the windows partition
<sho__> eh...
<Blue1> bhavesh: winecfg will allow you to set a default "os type"
<Blue1> for the programme
<ksft> OerHeks: what does holding shift do?
<bhavesh> Blue1: okay, I'll try finding it. Thanks
<sho__> the problem is to extend? I already have the space to extend it.
<sho__> and empty drive.
<sho__> an*
<OerHeks> ksft, without shift, you might boot straight into linux
<antwood> team need help... have mounted root(/) on /dev/sdc1 and /home on /dev/sdd1. Can any assist me as to how I can swap them ?
<ksft> OerHeks: I see grub each time I boot
<ksft> I'll try that
<freakyy> sho__: oh ... is it external?
<sho__> no.
<Blue1> bhavesh: try entering winecfg on the command line -- you can set the default os needed for the programme.  I have one programme I use that needs win nt to find the dvd drive -- okay -- so I set it to nt and if found the dvd drive.
<freakyy> u cant extend partitions over several hdds
<freakyy> so the only thign u could u
<freakyy> do
<freakyy> ok well
<sho__> to swap huh. clone it?
<bhavesh> Blue1: okay
<freakyy> umm, u dont have a live cd
<freakyy> else u could have put a bootable linux on there
<freakyy> and resize partitions
<freakyy> etc.
<sho__> sorry, I try to answer antwood's question.
<freakyy> but yeda
<Blue1> I have found that wine works pretty well in about 90% of what I want to run -- I wish it had better usb support, but hey it works.
<ksft> OerHeks: sorta working now!
<OerHeks> :-)
<ksft> OerHeks: when I try to login, the screen flashes, and it asks me to log in again
<bhavesh> Blue1: cool.
<ksft> I've gotten to this point when I've had similar problems in the past, but I have no idea what I did to fix it
<Eth3r> ello! not sure if this is the right irc for my thing
<sho__> freakyy: right now I just need to extend root partition.
<antwood> yea sho__ need to move swap the mounts to allocate right disk space
<freakyy> u cant extend over several drives
<freakyy> do mount and paste it
<dandels> Eth3r, go ahead and ask and we'll tell you :p
<Eth3r> im trying to install ubuntu on a home brewd pc and getting the error "{     4.836452} nouveau 0000:03:00.0: gr: failed to load fecs_inst"
<hateball> Eth3r: What GPU is this?
<freakyy> sho__: well ... u cant increase the partition over other drives u could just mount that drive into some directory and move data into it
<hateball> Eth3r: a 9xx or 10xx series ?
<ksft> OerHeks: any idea what I can do?
<Eth3r> let me get u exact model hateball
<sho__> freakyy: in other word, move root and its content?
<freakyy> no u cant do that
<Eth3r> i7-4930k
<freakyy> u could use dd and make an exact copy then resize partitions and only use the new drive
<freakyy> but ive never donet aht
<ducasse> sho__: is /home on the root partition, is that what takes up so much space?
<sho__> I think?
<hateball> Eth3r: That would be your CPU
<dandels> Eth3r, that's the CPU, not GPU (graphics card).
<Eth3r> oh sry its 970 gtx
<ducasse> sho__: if it is, you can create a new /home on the other partition, copy your data across, boot into recovery mode, delete the old /home and mount the new.
<dandels> did you just assemble it and it's not working, or did it have some other working OS before?
<hateball> !pm | Eth3r
<ubottu> Eth3r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Eth3r> noted, so u think its the gpu?
<hateball> Eth3r: You're trying to install 16.04? You likely need to boot using nomodeset and then install the proprietary drivers
<hateball> !nomodeset | Eth3r
<ubottu> Eth3r: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Eth3r> yes
<Eth3r> TYVM!
<sho__> ducasse: so I reinstall ubuntu. Before I install ubuntu, I made sure of making /home and /root on different partition. But maybe that isn't the case?
<hateball> Eth3r: So, use nomodeset to get a GUI so you can install. Then once it is installed and you reboot you need nomodeset again until you have proper drivers installed
<sho__> Sorry, it is reinstalled.
<hateball> Eth3r: And to get the latest drivers from a !ppa you can run this oneliner in a terminal on your installed ubuntu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<Eth3r> now im installing it from usb should be ok? didnt finish reading yet
<lucas_ai> When I run rsync -vr fromDirectory toDirectory, to backup files to an external drive, it takes too long to check the deltas for the whole file list, and my drive gets disconnected. Every time I run it again, it doesn't get to send new files because checking for changes takes so long and always starts from the same place. Any ideas on how to continue transfering files, but faster or avoiding the initial
<lucas_ai> long checks?
<ducasse> sho__: 38g used on the root partition indicates to me that there is _something_ there that takes up a lot of space. maybe /home or vm images.
<Eth3r> i am loveing linux i can update my driver from cli!? that is sweet!
<sho__> yeah. and the other partition is empty, so I think I messed up somewhere in the process of reinstalling.
<antwood> not sure if sho__ has more or less the same request as that of mine. I basically have a remote server and / and /home needs to swapped. Like the partiottions and now swap memory :)
<antwood> without losing data though
<Tin_man> anyone notice that spotchat.org has been down for a couple of days. I use ubuntu, and linux mint and sometime enjoy going over there, but even the website has been down for a couple of days.
<drunken_irishman> BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER
<Blue1> Tin_man: I just tried to bring up the webpage (I am in southern arizona) does NOT work here either.
<ducasse> sho__: there you have a solution, then. it's a bit of work, but fully doable.
<Vorap> Tin_man: i just tried here as well  (Sweden) didn't work here eithrr
<Tin_man> well at least it's not just me..
<Vorap> Yeah :/
<Blue1> nope -- as they say:  "It's dead, Jim!"
<Blue1> wow even traceroute fails
<Vorap> Really?
<Blue1> tnwayno@bart:~$ traceroute spotchat.org
<Blue1> spotchat.org: Name or service not known
<Blue1> Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `spotchat.org' on position 1 (argc 1)
<Blue1> nwayno@bart:~$ traceroute usatoday.com
<Blue1> traceroute to usatoday.com (159.54.238.69), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bitkid_> hey how can I load drivers thru cli? complet noob in linux sry
<hateball> Bitkid_: What drivers do you need to load?
<Vorap> Sorry :$
<Blue1> ooops sorry
<Bitkid_> well not sure, systeam seems weird... i think there is a bunch of missing drivers..
<Bitkid_> is there a way to know what drivers i need?
<hateball> Bitkid_: Seems weird is not a good description. What is not working as intended?
<Bitkid_> graphics seem off, usb not working
<hateball> Bitkid_: If there are proprietary drivers your system needs you can run "ubuntu-drivers devices" in a terminal and it will inform you
<Bitkid_> ok let me try that
<Bitkid_> can i past the output here?
<hateball> !paste | Bitkid_
<ubottu> Bitkid_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> Bitkid_: What do you mean by "usb not working"? Are the ports not detecting devices?
<Bitkid_> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/23066573/
<Bitkid_> ya, so im thinking maby something with the driver
<hateball> Bitkid_: to fix your GPU, run this in a terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<hateball> and once it is all done, reboot to have it use the new driver
<Bitkid_> sweet! ok
<hateball> Bitkid_: the intel microcode: sudo apt install intel-microcode
<Bitkid_> so this is a new systeam, when i boot of usb i go thr an error then finaly loads the trial. i installed it before but it just gose to this thing ... grub i think
<hateball> Bitkid_: Is the system installed or are you on a live-usb?
<Bitkid_> live usb / trial option
<hateball> Bitkid_: Right. Then you cant install any drivers
<Bitkid_> when i try oem install or install stuck on gr: error
<hateball> Bitkid_: try booting with nomodeset first
<hateball> !nomodeset | Bitkid_
<ubottu> Bitkid_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bitkid_> do i have to add it to the usb?
<Bitkid_> oh sweet ok let me read link
<hateball> Bitkid_: it's a kernel option that should let you boot and install. then you boot with nomodeset again on your install, and install the proper drivers with the oneliner I gave you
<zetheroo> could someone out there with 16.04 please test if sharing a folder with the Local Network Share dialog works for them?
<Drunken_Irishman> http://imgur.com/gb7Gom9
<Wulf> Hello
<Bitkid_> ty hateball but since im on the trial verson on the irc when i boot ill lose it. when i reboot and install ill come bac to the irce
<Bitkid_> tyvm hatball and ubottu
<hateball> Bitkid_: yes, no worries
<Wulf> Ubuntu 16.04, x64. valgrind /usr/bin/openssl; Does this break for you too?
<OerHeks> Drunken_Irishman, please don't spam on freenode, kiddie
<Drunken_Irishman> Sorry fucktard
<Drunken_Irishman> but you are not my mother
<Flannel> Drunken_Irishman: Please mind the language.  And yes, please don't spam.  Thanks.
<bittin> Starting the work day with downloading latest Ubuntu for fixing a thing
<Drunken_Irishman> Flannel: oh, you aren't my mother either
 * doodom greets everybody
<Drunken_Irishman> and HOW THE FUCK IS PASTING ONE GODDAMNED LINE, SPAMMING???!!!???!!!
<milestone234> Drunken_Irishman, someone named opal was talking some mad shit about you....ask him in #krustykrab
<Flannel> Drunken_Irishman: While true, you still should pay attention.
<abhinav> hi
<Drunken_Irishman> HUH?
<Drunken_Irishman> WHO DA FUQ IS OPAL
<abhinav> how good is Ubuntu Tablet for ROR web programming?
<OerHeks> abhinav, what is ror ?
<abhinav> Ruby On Rails.
<sho__> so...
<abhinav> OerHeks: in genral, is it capable enough for a web app programming?
<sho__> say, there is an unused partition as a remain from ubuntu reinstallation. I want to assign it as /home partition (as it is originally intended). how do I do that?
<OerHeks> abhinav, sure, any machine will do.
<ducasse> sho__: i told you earlier, copy data, boot in recovery mode, delete old home, mount new
<abhinav> ok
<sho__> ducasse: no need to go to disks, edit partition, and change it to linux home partition?
<ducasse> sho__: no, just make sure it has a file system. create one if the installer didn't
<sho__> ducasse: do I need to format the partition first, to clean it from any traces of data from previous installation?
<boomernang> hi. buying a new computer over the next few days and I will be using Ubuntu! Is there still troubles with UEFI mode on newer motherboard? Ubuntu will be the only operating system
<Wulf> boomernang: never had problems with that.
<OerHeks> boomernang, no, there is a fine uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ducasse> sho__: if there is anything on it, i would. as long as it's nothing you need, at least.
<boomernang> and Samsung SSD's are all good? the evo 850.. dont have to do any commands?
<ducasse> boomernang: i have two of those, work fine.
<boomernang> beautiful
<boomernang> thanks!
<sho__> it is almost empty. ok, just format it from disks window?
<ducasse> sho__: yes, or command line. whatever you're comfortable with.
<Bitkid_> no luck hateball, however I do have an installed linux distro but only cli stuff i can f6 in to root
<Bitkid_> what is the sudo command for checking what drivers need to be installed and the one for installing them?
<sho__> ducasse: say, I never paid attention to disks, what is the indicator that I have successfully formatted it?
<cloner93> hi
<cloner93> hello
<bekks> sho__: the fact that mkfs returned no error.
<bekks> sho__: What are you actually trying to accomplish by "formatting your drive"?
<sho__> emptying it for my new /home?
<sho__> bekks: right now I use the disks GUI. and I never use it for formatting before.
<bekks> sho__: you dont need to format it before, just tell the installer to do so.
<sho__> bekks: already done?
<sho__> already in progress, tbh.
<ducasse> bekks: he needs to move /home to a new fs, / is full.
<bekks> ducasse: ah, I see.
<BlackDalek> none of the USB 3.0 (blue) ports on my computer are working with ubuntu 15.10 (kernel 4.2.0-41-generic). Devices are getting power and pointing devices/flash drives etc. all light up their LEDs... but devices are not detected by system pointers are frozen on screen etc.
<sho__> so... any indicator of whether it is done formatting or not, ducasse, bekks?
<ducasse> BlackDalek: 15.10 is eol
<BlackDalek> lsusb shows nothing connected to computer
<ducasse> sho__: there shouldn't be any, it should finish without errors.
<ikonia> BlackDalek: what devices are you plugging in
<ikonia> ooh yes, 15.10
<sho__> the circle is still spinning. is that means the drive hasn't been completely formatted?
<BlackDalek> ikonia, every conceivable USB device... mice, usb memory stick, external hdd, bluetooth dongle.. none work in the USB3.0 ports. All devices work in the USB2.0 ports.
<ducasse> sho__: i never use the disks gui, is there no output?
<ikonia> BlackDalek: ducasse is right though, 15.10 is EOL, support has ended, sorry
<BlackDalek> ikonia, I know 15.10 is eol, but a laptop, also running 15.10 has working USB3.0 port. Thought might be some simple reason why they don't work on the desktop computer. :/
<sho__> mm... can you open your disks GUI and see whether there is a spinning icon beside the hard disk?
<ikonia> BlackDalek: yes, its EOL which means end of support too
<sho__> if that doesn't inconvenience you...
<BlackDalek> ikonia, I guess I'll upgrade it to 16.04 and see if the USB ports magically start working.
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, know issues, no solution than using a usb2 port.
<ducasse> sho__: no spinning icons here.
<sho__> ducasse: ok.
<OerHeks> disks give a apinning wheel when buzy,  no notion when the partitioning is done. it just appears on your unity panel.
<sho__> there is no way to cancel formatting process in linux, is there?
<Wulf> sho__: ctrl-c?
<sho__> 0erHeks: but is it automatically mounted?
<sho__> Wulf: using GUI, sorry.
<OerHeks> sho__, not automaticly mounted, it appears as an icon.
<Wulf> sho__: close the GUI?
<sho__> not working.
<sho__> I try to reformat it again using quick format and it gives me this:
<sho__> Error wiping device: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/dm-1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/dm-1: probing initialization failed: Device or resource busy  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<sho__> and the circle is still spinning.
<bekks> sho__: wipefs will take several hours to complete, and there is one process still running.
<sarek> Im trying to mount my drive afp in fstab rather than cifs since afp is faster. I've searched the entire internet and havent found anything even attempting to mount afp in fstab instead of cifs
<sho__> haa... I'm still in a cafe too... I can't get anywhere if this goes on.
<bekks> !info afpfs-ng-utils
<ubottu> Package afpfs-ng-utils does not exist in xenial
<bekks> Hmm :)
<sho__> can I "hibernate" my PC and continue it home?
<OerHeks> sho__, i won't try to find out.
<bekks> I'd rather just terminate that process, since it isnt needed.
<sho__> what process should I kill?
<bekks> the wipefs process still running.
<sho__> pgrep wipefs
<sho__> no process of that name.
<sho__> err... what is it again the ubuntu channel that does off-topic stuff?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Vorap> #ubuntu-offtopic sho
<Vorap> sho__:
<sho__> thanks.
<Vorap> :)
<sho__> it is rather quiet there? is the channel active?
<hateball> sho__: there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<_Wise__> Hi *
<Vorap> Hello _Wise__
<sho__> hateball: it is same?
<sho__> hello _Wise__.
<blckshep> hi all
<sho__> hi.
<firman> hi
<blckshep> can anybody help me with my problem with VPN
<_Wise__> I have a couple of Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS servers that have nscd segfaulting (nscd 0.51-1build2)
<_Wise__> I need to manually upgrade to nscd 0.52
<_Wise__> what is the best way to proceed ? 0.52 is not available in the repo
<firman> tau cara instal steam gak
<keini> goodmorning all of you
<blckshep>  hi
<sho__> ok... on topic question. Is there a way to get this data: timestamp, process name, process title, when a window becomes active?
<OerHeks> _Wise__, upgrade to xenial, or compile yourself?
<keini> do you see me?
<firman> yeah
<_Wise__> OerHeks: upgrade to Xenial is not an option, yet... we have plenty of 14.04 LTS deployed in the wild
<testingking> you may find the API usage here https://test-case-generator.herokuapp.com/documentation/
<sho__> firman, google?
<_Wise__> OerHeks: so, compile from source is the only option ?
<firman> gogole cant helping me
<sho__> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<blckshep> anybody  have any solutions   i have usb tethering  and VPN is workink only when i have both connections bluetooth+ usb tethering. When i have only usb tethering is only ping working.
<sho__> that one?
<sho__> other than google, duckduckgo?
<blckshep> any  ideas
<keini> what about you?
<OerHeks> _Wise__, for now, yes. xenial and next ubuntu yakety are build.
<firman> who comefrom indo
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sho__> Sorry ubottu.
<Vorap> Do we have a Indonesian ubuntu channel
<sho__> we do.
<keini> please can you see me
<sho__> it is pretty much inactive though.
<sho__> I can see your name printed keini.
<Vorap> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<blckshep> can anybody help me with my problem with VPN connection?
<keini> tanks you
<Vorap> !indonesia | firman
<ubottu> firman: please see above
<_Wise__> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<keini> because i'm new in the chat
<firman> okay
<OerHeks> hi keini, so do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<keini> i don't know how it 's fonctionning
<sho__> keini: sorry, it refers to?
<keini> yes
<blckshep> can anybody help me with my problem with VPN connection?
<keini> my question is how can i use  my camtel key in ubuntu?
<jair> hello all, with the new interface naming for NICs e.g. wlp2s0 for my wireless adapter and for my ethernet NIC enp0s31f6 if the configuration file "/etc/network/interfaces" do I need to replace eth0 with this new names?
<keini> for having internet connexion
<testingking> you may find the API usage here https://test-case-generator.herokuapp.com/documentation/
<firman> yang indo cungh
<imperiusR4> hi
<sho__> hi.
<mgedmin> jair: if you use /etc/network/interfaces for networking (as opposed to NetworkManager or systemd-networkd), yes
<skylite> how can I edit the sudoers file so that one specific command would run without the need of "sudo" ?
<mgedmin> just the other day I created a xenial VM with ubuntu-vm-builder and it had no network because /etc/network/interfaces said eth0 instead of ens3 :/
<bekks> !sudo | skylite
<ubottu> skylite: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blckshep> do anybody have ideas  why when i connect to VPN thru usb tethering is only ping working , but when then  connect with bluetoth + usb tethering is working ok. I only want to use usb tethering, What am i missing? is it route problem?
<bekks> blckshep: Sounds like a DNS issue.
<blckshep> yes but i have edit dns
<jair> mgedmin: hi... thank you for your info, I am using the /etc/network/interfaces for networking
<bekks> blckshep: Sounds like you still have a DNS problem.
<jair> mgedmin: can I show you what I have in my file? paste.debian.net for example?
<mgedmin> sure
<blckshep> i have check route -n  when is only  usb tethering  and again to see when i have both connection to see the diference
<jair> mgedmin: because what I am not understanding is that when I type dig by itself I get the 127.0.1.1 as my dns server in use
<blckshep> where to look any ideas*
<bekks> blckshep: of course the output will be different.
<HoolaHoop> I have 2 ubuntu systems dual booting sharing a home partition but with 2 seperate home dirs. One ubuntu ghot damaged how do I reformat only its root partion. Lets assume its root partion is /dev/sda11
<bekks> blckshep: What exactly isnt working?
<ikonia> HoolaHoop: the installer will format the patitions you choose
<HoolaHoop> I am in a live boot session with the livecd of the version for which I want to reformat its root partition only
<bekks> HoolaHoop: Dont let us assume, but tell us about the actual root partition :)
<ikonia> HoolaHoop: or use the disk tools to format the partition you select
<jair> mgedmin: http://paste.debian.net/790209/
<HoolaHoop> ikonia: Ok I have ubuntu 14.x and kubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> HoolaHoop: exactly what I said to do
<keini> how can i chat well in this channel?
<ikonia> !guidelines | keini
<ubottu> keini: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HoolaHoop> my kubuntu 16.04 root is /dev/sda10
<blckshep> when is only  usb tethering  is only ping working ,but when i have bluetooth+ usb tethering connection  is VPN working ok
<ikonia> blckshep: only ping ?
<mgedmin> jair: 127.0.1.1 as DNS server indicates you're running a caching dnsmasq locally
<mgedmin> jair: it's perfectly normal
<jair> and my host file looks like this: http://paste.debian.net/790211/
<keini> tanks you ikonia
<bekks> blckshep: "only ping is working" means nothing. Do you ping an IP or a FQDN?
<stilllife> hi, because of two issues i am not able to login on my ubuntu system. 1. something got broken on nvidia config. i just want to restore my old xorg. I cannot access any terminal. i ve tried the "text" kernel param but it does not work. moreover any tty is blank screen i think beacuse of a resolution problem of my hidpi laptop display. i ve tried also booting in recovery mode. i can just get into a read only system. any suggestion on ho
<ikonia> blckshep: what is the address of the device you are using and what is the route it's using and what interface is it going out of
<HoolaHoop> ikonia: so in manual options in the setup if I pick only a root patrtition and continue with the install partition it will over overwrite the root without touching the other partitions ?
<mgedmin> jair: your /etc/network/intetrfaces looks weird; "nameservers" and "search" are not supported options for that file
<ikonia> HoolaHoop: it will format whatever you tell it to
<jair> mgedmin: hmm but what if I would like it to use a different dns server becaue I am not able to access my machines by the prefix name
<jair> I have to always put the fqdn
<ikonia> jair: is this ubuntu or debian you are using
<jair> mgedmin: what are the supported options dns-search? and dns-nameservers?
<jair> debian
<ikonia> jair: ok, we don't support debian here
<mgedmin> I'm not sure; I rarely use those :/
<ikonia> I can see you asking in #debian - so please take this conversation there
<mgedmin> jair: you can always replace the /etc/resolv.conf symlink with a file that hardcodes your config
<ikonia> err no
<jair> ikonia: dude do you know that if it wasn't for debian you will not be using ubuntu
<ikonia> jair: so ?
<jair> ikonia: please stop bothering
<ikonia> jair: please use #debian for debian support
<jair> ikonia: if  you will not help\
<ikonia> jair: please follow the rules, take the conversation to #debian
<ggnoredo> is it possible to watch netflix via firefox on 16.04.1? i can't get it work tried everyting on duckduckgo
<jair> mgedmin: if I edit the resolv.conf file it shows that it will be overwritten :(
<mgedmin> don't edit the file; remove the symlink and create a new file
<blckshep> this is route -n when is usb tethering
<blckshep> blckshep@t43s:~$ route -n
<blckshep> Kernel IP routing table
<blckshep> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<blckshep> 0.0.0.0         192.168.42.129  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 usb0
<blckshep> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     1002   0        0 eth0
<mgedmin> assuming debian does the same as ubuntu -- you should really be asking this in #debian
<ikonia> ggnoredo: what has duckduckgo got to do with netflix
<ikonia> blckshep: use a pastebin to share data
<ggnoredo> i meant i searched a lot on the internet
<ikonia> ggnoredo: so netflix still has flash depdencies and a html5 pilot
<HoolaHoop> ggnoredo: did you try another browser
<ikonia> ggnoredo: and silverlight I think
<ikonia> ggnoredo: so it really depends what you are using and how
<HoolaHoop> it may be some special plugins needed and not the browser itself
<ggnoredo> it was working on 14.01. Yes it's silverlight with pipelight plugin
<ikonia> ggnoredo: there are documents on the options for netflix on linux in general on the web
<ggnoredo> it's working on chrome out of box but i don't use google products
<hateball> ggnoredo: it is supposed to work in Firefox 49
<hateball> ggnoredo: which is out soon-ish
<testingking> you may find the API usage here https://test-case-generator.herokuapp.com/documentation/
<ikonia> testingking: please stop pasting that randomly
<ggnoredo> hateball: my silverlight plugin is working for other websites
<ikonia> testingking: it is nothing to do with ubuntu and no-one is asking for it
<ikonia> testingking: you won't be asked again not to do this
<kopias> i have a problem with lenovo U550 lcd brighness fn+up on ubuntu-mate - it inputs this character "±" as well as changing brightness
<hateball> ggnoredo: well I dunno about that stuff, I only read some news pointing to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1288580
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1288580 in General "Mark Widevine as supported on Linux" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<kopias> where to fill a bur raport ?
<kopias> bug*
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<ikonia> !bug > kopias
<ubottu> kopias, please see my private message
<ggnoredo> hateball: thank you for the link, it looks like i need to wait
<jair>  I don't what to be kicked out of the channel again, but I want you guys to understand this, THIS IS A FREE SOFTWARE CHANNEL mother fuckers we help everyone no matter what here if we know the answer we help, we are here volunteering to help, please keep that in mind
<kopias> k
<testingking> you may find the API usage here https://test-case-generator.herokuapp.com/documentation/
<gnyrfta> so I was trying to get the library libsndfile to work, and I managed that.
<gnyrfta> but...
<gnyrfta> now my computer does not output audio
<hateball> ggnoredo: should be out in september-ish, there are probably betas you can use now to test but they are not packaged in ubuntu
<gnyrfta> this happened after installing: alsalib 1.1.2, flac1.3.1, libogg1.3.2, libvorbis1.3.5 and sqlite-autoconf
<gnyrfta> anybody have any idea how i go about starting to fix this?
<hateball> gnyrfta: and did installing that remove any conflicting packages?
<hateball> gnyrfta: have a look/paste /var/log/apt/history*
<indistylo> How should I parse and filter those IPs from text file which states is unreachable eg. this is the text file looks like https://gist.github.com/arunsingh/cd2f31e4af4bb37875d9545fd95b276d out of which I want to filter unreachable IP & write that output to new file
<indistylo> Announcing: crossposting
<ikonia> indistylo: what ?
<gnyrfta> hateball: hi again! I am not sure if it removed any conflicting packages, will paste that.
<gnyrfta> hateball: only this one was installed using apt-get :
<gnyrfta> Start-Date: 2016-08-17  15:55:33
<gnyrfta> Commandline: apt-get install flac
<gnyrfta> Install: flac:amd64 (1.3.0-2ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<gnyrfta> End-Date: 2016-08-17  15:55:35
<hateball> gnyrfta: And the rest?
<hateball> gnyrfta: Did you manually overwrite packaged alsalibs with a compiled/external version?
<gnyrfta> downloaded the packages and built from source,
<hateball> Yeah, that's...
<gnyrfta> hateball: yes, that is probable
<gnyrfta> hateball: do you think I could reinstall alsalibs using sudo apt-get and have it overwrite my overwriting?
<HoolaHoop> yes you can force reinstall it
<hateball> gnyrfta: first I would make uninstall, if that was provided with your source
<hateball> gnyrfta: and then reinstall, yes
<sarek> Im trying to mount my drive afp in fstab rather than cifs since afp is faster. I've searched the entire internet and havent found anything even attempting to mount afp in fstab instead of cifs
<gnyrfta> hateball and hoolahoop: thanks, I'll try that
<HoolaHoop> your welcome but hateball suggestion of running "make uninstall" is good would give you a better cleanup
<HoolaHoop> then you wont have to force reinstall alsalibs
<HoolaHoop> yuou can just install it with apt-get isntall
<HoolaHoop> *install
<G66K> hello everyone
<G66K> can anyone explain why im getting :"the connection was reset"
<HoolaHoop> where ?
<G66K> browser
<G66K> mozilla trying to connect to my localhost apache2
<HoolaHoop> what address did you type
<HoolaHoop> did you configure apache correctly
<HoolaHoop> which ubuntu are you using ?
<G66K> kubuntu last version
<HoolaHoop> kubuntu 16.04
<G66K> yes
<HoolaHoop> are you using the default directory as your webroot
<HoolaHoop> is apache2 started ?
<HoolaHoop> check with "systemctl status apache2"
<HoolaHoop> command
<G66K> HoolaHoop: yes apache2 is on and other website is working except this one
<G66K> ctive: active (running) since Thu 2016-08-18 09:46:33 WEST; 36min ago
<HoolaHoop> G66K: then you need to add the site to the apache config and enable the site
<keini> can i find the dreamweaver equivalent in ubuntu?
<G66K> kenrin: bluefish
<sarek> Im trying to mount my drive afp in fstab rather than cifs since afp is faster. I've searched the entire internet and havent found anything even attempting to mount afp in fstab instead of cifs
<HoolaHoop> keini: there isnt really exactly a dreamweaver equivalent. Buthtere are lots of other softwares you can use. E.g. pingendo for bootstrap
<HoolaHoop> you may be able to get dreamweaver to run on linux via wine but you need to check
<G66K> keini: bluefish
<pwn> Guys i am trying to install a software through the software center, but it asks me for password for the root account.
<keini> ok tanks
<ducasse> sarek: there should be a man page (mount.afp), try reading that
<pwn> I have sudo access, but i dont know password for root account
<HoolaHoop> pwn: give your user password
<pwn> HoolaHoop: It doesnt work
<G66K> HoolaHoop: that still didnt work
<pwn> ugh none of his crappy advice works for anyone
<HoolaHoop> G66K: did you run a2ensite ?
<pwn> can someone else help us?
<HoolaHoop> pwn:  then use apt
<sho__> pwn: give it sudo password?
<HoolaHoop> and ditch the sofware centre
<pwn> sho__: It says: Password for root: __________
<pwn> if i give me sudo password, it says authentication failed.
<pwn> And i dont see place to change account to my account.
<HoolaHoop> pwn: ok then use apt or synaptic
<pwn> But yes i can do sudo apt-get install perfectly lfine..
<G66K> HoolaHoop: i just did and still same issues
<HoolaHoop> pwn: then its a software centre glitch I guess switch over
<bekks> pwn: root has no password. And sudo asks for the user password, not the root password.
<bekks> pwn: So which command are you running there?
<HoolaHoop> G66K: look at apache logs in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<pwn> bekks: different user name that is the root basically and made the setup
<pwn> lets call it ROOTCOMPANY
<pwn> or whatever
<HoolaHoop> bekks: he seems to have a problem with the password prompt in the ubuntu software centre
<G66K> HoolaHoop: all other website logs into error.log except that one im trying to make it work
<pwn> point is i can't put my sudo password, it wont work
<bekks> pwn: So which command are you running there?
<gnyrfta> hateball: i did make uninstall, the alsa package to install, would it be alsa-base?
<bekks> there is no such thing as a "sudo password".
<keini> how can i install it?
<keini> pingendo
<HoolaHoop> pwn: we understood that now we dont know what is causing that problem so in the meantime use apt or synaptic if somewhere else can help you troubleshoot then cool. But in the meanwhile use apt or synaptic.
<G66K> keini: apt-get install bluefish
<keini> ok
<HoolaHoop> keini: its is closed source just download the archive for your architcture extract and run
<HoolaHoop> but it is specifically for bootstrap.
<HoolaHoop> For a more general purpose environment as suggested use bluefish
<HoolaHoop> G66K: hmm
<stilllife> anybody can please check my question?
<HoolaHoop> G66K: Just recheck your config
<HoolaHoop> I am sure it must be some sort of config issue if the daemon is running and other sites are working except this one
<HoolaHoop> maybe a typo in the config ?
<keini> what good  dictionnary can you propose me in ubuntu os?
<keini> and how to having it
<hateball> gnyrfta: I assume so
<gnyrfta> hateball: i found the list of alsa packages in my distribution here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/sound/ so I'm testing installing them : )
<hateball> gnyrfta: apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<hateball> gnyrfta: but it may have dependencies that needs reinstalling also
<hateball> gnyrfta: you can check with apt-cache depends alsa-base
<hateball> or whatever package
<gnyrfta> hateball: ah, ok - I did a normal install, I'll do that instead.
<MihaiSandor> TryVps-Company Afiliates Program and Promo Code ACTIVE.
<MihaiSandor> Please Register.http://tryvps.net/register.php  and active affiliates account after REGISTER http://tryvps.net/affiliates.php
<bekks> MihaiSandor: Can you spam elsewehere please?
<pwn> Drone`: i have a question, can you help me?
<bekks> pwn: it is a bot.
<bekks> !ask | pwn
<ubottu> pwn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pwn> bekks: you're a bot
<sho__> wait... bekks is a bot?
<sho__> I'm impressed if that is true.
<bekks> Too bad it isnt.
<BenSolo|Cell> Is it true Ubuntu is working on its own Kernel so it can break away from Linux completely and become it's own OS completely?
<bekks> BenSolo|Cell: No.
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: no
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: people have been saying that for years, and it's still just as untrue as it was when it was first suggested as a joke.
<BenSolo|Cell> So you know this for sure?
<BenSolo|Cell> Cause it seems beneficial for canonical.
<ikonia> really doesn't
<teemo> Better for Canonical to continue to contribute to the Linux kernel, benefiting themselves in that way
<teemo> Assuming having its own kernel is inherently somehow better for canonical/ubuntu is completely incorrect and missing the point.
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: yes, it's nonsense
<BenSolo|Cell> I guess if Redhat never did it,  Ubuntu won't.
<BenSolo|Cell> Worked well for Mac OS though..
<sho__> slightly off topic, is that true that Qubes is going to do that?
<BenSolo|Cell> It came from Unix.
<sho__> or too much off topic?
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: Google are the ones making a new OS, not us.
<ikonia> not sure where this is going
<popey> But yes, this is off topic
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: do you have a support question we can help with?
<teemo> #ubuntu-offtopic is active and appropriate
<popey> (I'd continue this topic in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<ikonia> please
<sho__> popey, I do.
<BenSolo|Cell> Google has already made 2 failed OSes where have you need?
<BenSolo|Cell> Been
<ikonia> ahhh so it's just a bashing session
<ikonia> ok
<popey> yes
<popey> BenSolo|Cell: enough now.
<mcphail> BenSolo|Cell: please move this elsewhere
<msev-> Popey i cant believe it why cannonical went with an arm tablet vs a x86. Why are u making life hard for urselfs guys
<popey> msev-: there are very few intel tablets
<popey> msev-: intel pulled out of the market
<BenSolo|Cell> Popey nope I'm always here answering questions and helping..  Have been for years I'm fine chan was dead. There is helping the channel there is just complaining to complain.
<sho__> I'm fine chan was dead <- meaning?
<popey> just because a channel is quiet, doesn't mean it reverts to chatter
<popey> it's a support channel
<popey> use it properly
<sho__> so, here is my question.
<BenSolo|Cell> I do.
<BenSolo|Cell> Shh
<sho__> how do I get current focused windows title and name?
<popey> sho__: xwininfo
<sho__> uh... wrong question, I think.
<sho__> correct me, please. Right now I am using firefox to browse webchat freenode.
<sho__> is firefox the focused windows?
<sho__> *window.
<rp2> I have a support question.
<popey> sho__: not sure I understand what you're asking. yes, the window that has focus, is the focused window..
<rp2> is there any way I can see how long a given process has been blocking on the current system call it is trying to execute?
<akik> sho__: xdotool has "getwindowfocus" which might be what you're looking for
<rp2> I have an application in which prcesses issue flock()s, I want to lok when they start and terminate
<rp2> but I can't change the application code
<rp2> lok->log
<sho__> so, the definition of focused window is the current window that I am engaging right now?
<sho__> well, the stackexchange also suggested that. =
<sho__> this one. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38867/is-it-possible-to-retrieve-the-active-window-process-title-in-gnome
<akik> sho__: well there's your answer?
<brancaleone> Hey guys, i have a strange network problem on a 14.04 install. When booting normally, it just block when activating network devices (and network related services i guess). If i boot on recovery mode and just manually start network and resume boot, everything goes fine
<brancaleone> any idea on how find out what is blocking the normal boot ?
<bekks> Check your netorking config?
<sho__> Erm... I am not a programmer, nor I am fluent in bash. I am searching for ways to automatically create a log for it, but doesn't know how to capture the event? my programming experience is just scientific programming/data analysis.
<popey> sho__: a log for what? a log of which is the current window focussed, with date/timestamps?
<sho__> yep. the moment a window is focused.
<sho__> or is there such log?
<popey> sho__: it's do-able in a script, sure.
<brancaleone> bekks: network conf seems fine, since it's starting ok on recovery. Also after resuming boot on recovery, i can ifdown -a and ifup -a without any problem
<popey> sho__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/779873/is-there-software-which-time-tracks-window-application-usage
<indistylo> How should I parse and filter those IPs from text file which states is unreachable eg. this is the text file looks like https://gist.github.com/arunsingh/cd2f31e4af4bb37875d9545fd95b276d out of which I want to filter unreachable IP & write that output to new file
<EriC^> indistylo: /join #bash
<sho__> thanks popey.
<popey> np
<pwn> Ubuntu 14.04 software center is asking the admin password to install a package. I tried using my sudo password but authentication fails. I dont see a button to change user from admin to my sudo user. the package is a  .deb package.
<pwn> what can i do?
<sho__> now I can remove rescuetime and own my own data *insert evil laugh here*
<drumcode303> test
<sho__> test
<pwn> test
<pwn> everyone type test
<drumcode303> when starting a shell script from home directory: what could cause this error?  Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<sho__> so, bekks, popey, ducasse, and every other that helped me today, thank you very much.
<hateball> !paste | drumcode303
<ubottu> drumcode303: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sho__> bye.
<vroap> Bye sho__
<t1mp> pwn: admin password should be the sudo password
<ducasse> drumcode303: the message is pretty clear, the shell gets an unexpected ')'.
<keini> somebody  can tell me  how to install  aircrack-ng in ubuntu?
<pwn> t1mp: it's not.
<popey> pwn: it is by default.
<pwn> admin installed computer with his own account.. adminstrator or whatever, then added me as new user and as a sudoer.
<hateball> keini: sudo apt install aircrack-ng
<popey> pwn: open a terminal and type "sudo -l" to see if you have sudo permissions
<pwn> popey: look, i can type sudo in the console and use my password to do stuff.. if i try it in the software center when it asks: type password for Adminstrator
<pwn> i get failed to authenticate
<h-> pwn: open terminal and install with dpkg
<pwn> h- whats dpkg? can i install with apt-get?
<pwn> i have a .deb file
<popey> pwn: does the dialog not have a button to change to another user?
<pwn> popey: nope
<h-> pwn: it comes with ubuntu... run sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<pwn> h-: 1 sec
<pwn> h-: it says missing dependenceis.. can i add a flag for it to download and install deps?
<popey> pwn: now run "sudo apt install -f" which will add the dependencies
<h-> pwn: now run: sudo apt-get install -f (to fix dependencies)
<h-> popey: ah you type faster :)
<keini> after do it i have this info"0mis a jour,0 nouvellement installé,0 à enlever et 25 non mis à jour" at end!
<pwn> ok thanks guys i think it worked
<h-> cool :)
<popey> pwn: yay
<drumcode303> ducasse: thanks, would it help looking at the script that caused the error in line1?
<glitchd> this is trivial, but has anyone ever configured grub to allow booting from usb without having to go into the bios and change the boot order?
<FinalX> glitchd: uhm your bios decides which device your hardware is going to try first. you could possibly boot usb from grub on another drive, but still.
<FinalX> and also, most newer bioses have an F-key shortcut to bring up a boot menu, like F12 on Dells for example
<glitchd> FinalX, yep i know, but i was just wondering
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ducasse> drumcode303: paste a link, and i'll take a look
<drumcode303> ducasse: http://dpaste.com/0EVQGXA - the error varies when I try to run it with bash instead of dash
<chance> cts
<yogg> Hi
<root> root
<yogg> I have an ubuntu 16.04 with an iscsi drive (marked as _netdev). I have an rsyncd which should write data to the iscsi drive. After an restart the iscsi drive gets mounted automatically, but rsync starts to early and dies.
<yogg> How can I start the rsyncd after the iscsi drive is mounted? I already have tried to change the "Required-Start:" line and added "$all"
<ducasse> drumcode303: how are you calling it?
<drumcode303> with ./filename.sh and the bash test with sudo bash ./filename.sh
<mmeth> Is there anything I can do to optimize power consumption? Ubuntu 16 seems to be drawing unreasonable amount of power while idle
<mgedmin> try running powertop, see what it says
<ducasse> drumcode303: must be something in your environment, it works fine here
<mmeth> the battery lasts close to 10 hours on windows with the default power settings
<mmeth> about 1 hour on Ubuntu 16
<k1l_> mmeth: make sure you have the proper drivers installed
<mmeth> should be
<drumcode303> ducasse: is there an easy way to do a reinstall from ubuntu or should I use the stick i prepared? and many thanks for the help!
<ducasse> drumcode303: do a reinstall from the usb stick, it's the easiest way
<drumcode303> ok:)
<mmeth> Battery reports discharge rate of 30W
<gnyrfta> hi all,
<xro> Hi, i have to transfom RSA priv/bub keys into an pkcs12 file. I cannot figure out how add the intermediate and CA into that pkcs12. what openssl pkcs12 option should i use?
<gnyrfta> i do not have audio on my computer, i installed a different alsa version from source for a c++ program
<gnyrfta> i followed advice to make uninstall that version
<gnyrfta> then reinstalled alsa-base and other alsa libraries
<gnyrfta> still no luck
<gnyrfta> hateball: got ideas?
<hateball> gnyrfta: not really no, did you reinstall alsa-utils also?
<gnyrfta> i think so, i'll try again to be sure.
<hateball> gnyrfta: sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<gnyrfta> thx, i'll try that - that is not exactly the command i was using
<baako> hi guys if i ran this command
<baako> sudo apt-get install redmine redmine-mysql
<baako> how do i undo it?
<baako> i want to uninstall redmine
<kriptonium> why you need redmine at first?
<kriptonium> and why you need to remove redmine now baako
<baako> kriptonium, install it wrongly
<baako> purge will do the job
<sarek> Im trying to mount my drive afp in fstab rather than cifs since afp is faster. I've searched the entire internet and havent found anything even attempting to mount afp in fstab instead of cifs http://askubuntu.com/questions/813607/mount-afp-fstab
<Ben64> never heard of afp, cifs is going to be faster than your drive anyway
<mahdi> salam
<gnyrfta> hateball: still no luck, noticed now that in sound settings output device is 'dummy device'
<TomyWork> will ubuntu 16.04 ever upgrade from systemd 229 to 230 (released May 22) or should I look into workarounds for the issues i have with 229?
<SwedeMike> TomyWork: typically Ubuntu doesn't release new versions of anything, instead they try to bug fix existing versions. So report them in the bug tool, and then start looking for workarounds would be my suggestion.
<Tin_man> TomyWork, i'm just curious what issues are you having? I use 16.04 now, and was just wondering what I should look out for.
<TomyWork> Tin_man you cant symlink units to anything but /usr
<TomyWork> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2298
<Tin_man> i'll take a look see..
<Tin_man> well guess that's why i haven't run across the bug, don't have any symlinks set up.
<TomyWork> i'm trying to package something for ubuntu 16.04 and I like to keep everything belonging to the application in one folder under /opt
<akik> i thought the path for systemd files is /lib/systemd
<Tin_man> in one of those comments said it would be fixed by #2973, guess that didn't happen?
<TomyWork> Tin_man 2973 is post-229
<Tin_man> ok.
<TomyWork> 16.04 is already too old :)
<Tin_man> i guess I don't do enough tweaking to get to many problem, just kinda run out of the box stuff.
<danang> just asked, anyone use laptop got problems with suspend-wake up issues?
<TomyWork> workarounded
<TomyWork> danang suspend to what?
<danang> i use thinkpad L412, i'am able to suspend to ram, but often freeze when wakeup
<deef> ubtuntu-phone
<k1l_> !phone | deef
<ubottu> deef: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kolomona> hi
<wildmanron> I asked for help yesterday on my Ubuntu 14.04 wont wake up from sleep mode after i had to reinstall 14.04 after upgrading to 16.04 so is there any one out there that can try to give me a little help please.
<danang_> wildmanron: some said about xhci/usb3 module not properly wakeup
<wildmanron> i did the upgrade to 16.04 and the system wouldn't wake up so i formated the drive and reinstalled 14.04 now it wont wake up it use to be ok now not so much.
<xro> Hi, what tool do you use to manipulate JKS keystore ?
<danang_> some suggest to disable usb3 support with boot option noxhci-port-switch , compile kernel without usb3 support or upgrade to kernel 4.6/4.7
<BluesKaj> wildmanron, sleep or suspend?
<wildmanron> when the system goes to sleep after the time where you don't use the system and it blanks the screen well it wont wake up from that anymore and i never had that trouble before with 14.04 till i upgraded the system
<wildmanron> then when i reinstalled 14.04 now when it blanks the screen it wont come back on i have to power off the system then back on again to use it
<danang_> i upgraded to kernel 4.7 and seem suspend to ram fine, occasionally freeze though
<BluesKaj> wildmanron, i don't let the system timer put the pc to suspend/sleep. Think using pm-suspend in the terminal works best , then just a keystroke will wake it when needed
<danang_> freeze when i remove battery on suspend state, freeze on waking up
<wahyudin> Selama malam
<wahyudin> selamat malam
<danang_> wahyudin: bahasa inggris saja mas
<wildmanron> i am sorry folks i am still kind of stupid to the system stuff i have been running Ubuntu for a while but not much wrong with it till now and i just don't know what else to do
<wahyudin> ok
<xendon> Hi, how to execute apt-get/apt/aptitude on a ubuntu mini live cd ? only apt-install and apt-setup is available
<wildmanron> so is there a comand that i need to put into the terminal to get it to do the wake up thing
<danang_> this systemd thing rise some problems indeed
<ducasse> xendon: the mini cd is not intended to be used as a live system
<xendon> ducasse: its the only one which is available for arm64
<ducasse> xendon: you use it to install, that is all it is intended to do
<ducasse> xendon: other than that, for arm you better try #ubuntu-arm
<xendon> ducasse: is there any other iso available for ARM64 ? we need that for root on a zpool
<danang_> xendon: archlinux
<danang_> i think
<wildmanron> I have to go thanks for the talk i will be back later.
<leonardo_> disconnect
<leonardo_> disconnect
<leonardo_> unjoin
<leonardo_> quit
<Pici> leonardo_: /quit
<ducasse> xendon: i have no idea, you really should try #ubuntu-arm
<xendon> danang: I'm already on it and waiting for an answer so far :) Thanks anyway. First we wanted FreeBSD on it but the installer is unable to but T____T
<xendon> boot*
<styler2go> I am running an smb server on linux and want to copy some files to samba. windows copy process sometimes tells me that the path/file name is too long. can i disable this somehow? i can move the files on windows to anywhere and it works but not to the smv
<styler2go> when i create the subfolders manually and only copy small amoutn of subfolders first it does work.. but that can't be the solution to it :/
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<ubuntu-mate> i really could use some help with a acer aspire laptop, alsa only shows a HDA-INTEL-HDMI connection, and PA only has a dummy.
<ubuntu-mate> This old barrel hasn't even got HDMI ????
<jaco_ACER> So it would really be apreciated to get some help
<hateball> jaco_ACER: what model is it?
<hateball> and you could !paste the output of lspci
<jaco_ACER> hateball, 5610Z
<jaco_ACER> hateball, ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<jaco_ACER> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hateball> jaco_ACER: is this on 16.04 ?
<jaco_ACER> hateball, yup
<jaco_ACER> hateball, mate edition, but same prop at normal desktop
<akik> jaco_ACER: i've used "pacmd list-cards" to check out my audio outputs, the profiles: section
<OneM_Industries> Ok, Ubuntu-related question. I use matlab, and it seems to keep a copy of each previous version around when I install a new one. Any suggestions? (I don't see a matlab IRC, and I've looked for an answer to this before..)
<hateball> akik: hmmm, I can only offer google help, maybe the second post here can be of use http://askubuntu.com/questions/461391/how-to-make-audio-work-on-old-laptop
<hateball> errr, jaco_ACER ^
<hateball> akik: sorry, wrong nick
<jaco_ACER> akik, it sayz it has non
<OneM_Industries> I want to only remove the old versions, as I just got the new version.
<tusharm567> I cannot boot to my hdd's ubuntu. It says error in filesystem and provides a grub rescue prompt. I tried gparted, but it also says unable to detect filesystem
<tusharm567> any diagnosis?
<jaco_ACER> hateball, indeed, Acer = SpAcer :P,
<tusharm567> I am currently running a live usb on the same device.
<jaco_ACER> Well thanks for the help anywayz, gonna try some else
<akik> jaco_ACER: have you tried searching for the pci id of your audio chip ?
<tusharm567> BTW I am a noob so please bear with me
<jaco_ACER> akik, according to all i found it should work
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, tried to install on a NTFS partition ?
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, because you can not. Needs to be ext2/3/4
<Braven> anyone have experience join a unbuntu server to Active Directory(AD) Domain? I am able to join the Domain but when I remove the server from the domain. The admin account no longer works
<tusharm567> jaco_ACER: My ubuntu was up and running for the past 3 months. It was on an ext partition afaik and remember.
<tusharm567> although I do remember installing knotes the last time it booted up
<tusharm567> then my battery died
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, did fsck on the partition ?
<karlrove> hello, im using ssh -D socks proxy for my browser, my ubuntu server has a ipv4 and v6 adress, is there any simple way to make the connections passing through the tunnel use ipv4 only? without disabeling ipv6 alltogether since i use it for irc
<tusharm567> i didn't. Should I?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the modssl pkg for apache2 on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Haris> libssl is no pkg. doesn't install
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, you should on the boot aswell on any other NIX partition
<jaco_ACER> Harris, openssl ?
<Haris> openssl is the general pkg for openssl. modssl pkgname is different
<tusharm567> jaco_ACER: I am a noob. so I didn't know about this. Running fsck /dev/sda1 now!
<ducasse> karlrove: try 'ssh -4'
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, we all been NOOBS sometime
<Pici> Haris: I'm pretty sure it just comes with the apache2 package.
<tusharm567> jaco_ACER: Deleted inode 6947906 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<Haris> nope. I think it has to be separately installed
<Pici> Haris: is  a2enmod ssl   failing?
<karlrove> ducasse: thing is the ssh connection itself is ipv4 since i dont have ipv6 at home, its just the forwarding. or do you mean disable v6 in ssh alltogether?
<Haris> checking
<ducasse> karlrove: with -4 it should be forced to use ipv4 only
<jaco_ACER> tusharm567, you should do fsck /dev/sda -a i believe
<indistylo> Announcing: crossposting
<indistylo> I am trying to copy whole content of the file in vim, what is the command ? i tried :%y+ ; it says E850: Invalid Register name
<Haris> yep. working
<Haris> thanks all
<Pici> Haris: on my 14.04.5 server /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load is part of the apache2 package.
<Pici> Haris: yay :)
<tusharm567> jaco_ACER: will do
<BrandonXFox> afternoon all having issues formatting a usb boot stick, when i try to I receieve this error message: This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<BrandonXFox> any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
<karlrove> ducasse: im afraid to say this here, but the client is putty :9
<ducasse> karlrove: then i can't help, look at the putty docs?
<karlrove> ill try with a linux client and see if it persists like this, thx
<as2000> BrandonXFox: have you tried using Disks?
<jaco_ACER> BrandonXFox, unmount USB, and use parted on it
<Gnomethrower> Quick sanity check - is this correct cron syntax?
<Gnomethrower> * /6  * * * * /root/backup-nb-subscribers.sh
<Gnomethrower> for "run this script every 6 hours"
<jaco_ACER> BrandonXFox, if that fails, You can always do some hokus spokus with DD and clean the first few sectors which contains the main partition table
<SwedeMike> Gnomethrower: it's * */6 etc
<Gnomethrower> SwedeMike: * */6 * * * * /root/backup-nb-subscribers.sh ?
<jaco_ACER> So i'm off, thanks for the help you all, BYE BYE
<as2000> jaco_ACER: I forgot about DD. Shoot need to make the coffee stronger
<SwedeMike> Gnomethrower: "* */3 * * *" is every 3 hours. I think you have a * too many in yours.
<jaco_ACER> as2000 dd if=/dev/zero of=/sys/brain count=2
<as2000> hahaha
<jaco_ACER> as2000, :P
<Gnomethrower> SwedeMike: yep, looks like it. thanks!
<Pici> SwedeMike, Gnomethrower: no. thats every minute every 3 hours.  0 */3 * * * is every 3 hours.
<jaco_ACER> bye bye all
<SwedeMike> Gnomethrower: ah, Pici is correct.
<Gnomethrower> Pici, SwedeMike: thanks to you both :D
<Gnomethrower> so, finally, it should look like this
<Gnomethrower> 0 */6 * * * /root/backup-nb-subscribers.sh
<Gnomethrower> to run once every 6
<Gnomethrower> hours
<Pici> Gnomethrower: yep, at 0 past the hour.
<Gnomethrower> excellent! Thank you! :)
<Haris> thankyou all
<karlrove> ducasse: i tried connecting with -4, however the v6 address still leaks
<ducasse> karlrove: no other ideas, sorry
<sho__> hello
<sho__> I want to request help uninstalling from tarball? do I have to download the tarball again if I delete the folder I use to make it?
<akik> sho__: your question is a bit weird. if you have the tar file that you unpacked, the directory contents are in the tar file
<maxb> Am I missing something, or has the graphical configuration applet for keyboard layouts disappeared in Xenial?
<sho__> yep.
<sho__> akik... uninstalling from tar file that has been made that I am confused about.
<akik> sho__: usually a tar file is just a copy of a directory structure
<akik> sho__: i'm unsure what you mean by uninstalling from tar file
<sho__> mm... Just assume I am  just a beginner at ubuntu.
<akik> sho__: so what do you mean? :)
<ducasse> sho__: you want to do a 'make uninstall'? does the software in question even support that?
<sho__> so, I unpacked a tar.gz file, ./configure, then make, then make install. I confess that I don't know what I did and just following the instructions.
<ducasse> sho__: yes, but what is it you want to do _now_?
<sho__> ducasse: remove it from my PC.
<sypher> it would seem that sho__ wants to do the equivalent of a "make uninstall," interpreting from previous statements.
<DArqueBishop> sho__: try running "make uninstall" from the source/build directory.
<sho__> done.
<sho__> now I just need to remove all of the file and folders?
<sypher> sho__: That should have already done so.
<sho__> huh?
<sho__> it is still there?
<sypher> sho__: You're being very vague with your questions. Please be specific.
<AntonM> Is what still there?
<ducasse> sho__: the source directory you will need to remove manually, but any installed files should now be gone.
<sho__> ok.
<sho__> wait. So, as long as the program exists, its existence depends on the existence of the uncompressed tar folder?
<ducasse> sho__: no, everything it needs is installed other places in the file system
<main_> hello
<r00chyxxx> I have a question regarding DNS. This zone has a TTL set and the records have a TTL set. What is the difference between these?
<xissburg> Why do I have to run `eval "$(ssh-agent)"` after every login? -_______-
<LIKA> HI
<LIKA> IM LIKA AS LEEKA
<ducasse> xissburg: is this on a local or remote system?
<xissburg> VPS
<couture> I'm having an issue with iscsiadm, such that after logging in, I do not see new block devices to talk to my SAN.  What I tried / my output http://pastie.org/private/dkxkn2tp1wtbqzp4duuwa -- using Ubuntu 16.04; open-iscsi 2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3 -- I've been trying to follow a few online resources but when it comes listing the device, there's nothing. Is there anywhere I should be looking to see wha
<couture> t other errors might be happening?
<LIKA> LOCAL
<ducasse> xissburg: if you want to always run ssh-agent on login, put it in ~/.bashrc
<main_> LIKA: hi
<LIKA> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<LIKA> SO
<xissburg> hmm
<TestingIRC> can I bring can I bring my bot here ?
<Pici> TestingIRC: no
<Deruyter> anyone tried to update their Ubuntu on Windows 10? (The built in shell)
<Deruyter> Either i'm crazy and missing something or they've locked it to 14.04TLS
<Pici> Deruyter: #ubuntu-on-windows would be a better place to ask (but be patient, they're not as busy as here)
<Deruyter> Oh handy, didn't think there was a channel. Cheers!
<precise|snek> Something something PS on Ubuntu
<precise|snek> *Cough* https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell
 * precise|snek prepares for kick
<Deruyter> Haha, oh gosh!
<ovrflw0x> hello people
<ubuntu456> h
<ubuntu456> all
<ubuntu456> how do i make a bootable isoi have ubuntu  instslled as my main os
<freakyy> hi all. is there  a way i can mount an sftp drive into the file manager?
<ioria> freakyy, nautilus -> connect to server
<rp2> xissburg, it sets an environment variable to hold the name of a socket to talk to your agent. without it the shell doesn't know how to talk to the agent. the environment variable exists in your current shell process only, it is lost when you exit the shell
<freakyy> ioria: thanks :D
<freakyy> can i also somehow name it
<freakyy> because i have sftp://mydomain.tld but severla different accounts
<freakyy> and it displays just as mydomain.tld
<rp2> LIKA: all-lowercase text is a Unix tradition. just in case you didn't know
<freakyy> ioria
<ioria> freakyy,  sftp://username@server_ip
<tomsmith> hey
<main_> who can help me i have in usb3 but when i copy with dd it makes only 7mb/s
<ksft> When I try to log in, the screen goes black, and then it goes back to the login thing.
<freakyy> ioria: thank you very much :)
<ioria> freakyy,  no prob
<ioria> !details | ksft
<ubottu> ksft: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ksft> ioria: I'm not sure what more details you need.
<ksft> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<ksft> I have an nvidia dedicated graphics card and an integrated one.
<raspy> is there anyone that can help me explain my disk layout, we're moving to a smaller /jenkins volume and I'm noticing alot of /jenkins in lsblk , heres the output of lsblk  http://pastebin.com/Wgu0Uh6M
<ioria> ksft, uname -r
<ksft> I've had problems like this before. It started happening this time when I tried to fix my graphics drivers to get a game to run on the dedicated one again.
<ksft> ioria: 4.2.0-38-generic
<ksft> I'm worried that if I fix this and then switch to 16.04, I'll have these problems again.
<ksft> Is it easy to upgrade without a GUI?
<ioria> ksft, i'am afraid you'll need to upgrade kernel and xorg anyway
<Compu> hey i just upgraded my ubuntu 14.04 to the newest hardware enablement stack, is anyone else having issues with the new hardware enablement stack on intel graphics? im getting reduced performance in games and after playing games putty wont launch until i reboot
<ksft> ioria: okay, how do I do that?
<Diranged> Hey .. I'm launching new Ubuntu 14.04.05 images in Amazon and I'm finding they come up with the 3.13 kernel rather than the 4.4 kernel. I thought thatb ased on the release notes, that the 4.4 kernel was the default now. Am I using the wrong AMI images?
<ioria> ksft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   ... but not necessarily related to your issue
<ioria> ksft,  sudo lshw -c Video
<Compu> can anyone help me out here?
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/apdo
<raspy> can anyone help me understand my lsblk output? http://pastebin.com/Wgu0Uh6M
<ioria> ksft,  and regarding the upgrade, this part in particular : udo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial... etc etc .
<ioria> ksft,  looks like the prob is with intel ...
<ioria> ksft,  how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<raspy> why would a mountpoint like /jenkins be mapped to multiple block devices?
<ksft> ioria: apt-get, I think
<ioria> ksft,  from the repo ? ppa ?
<ksft> ioria: `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`?
<ksft> ioria: I ran a list of commands someone here gave me yesterday
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste ubuntu-drivers list
<ducasse> raspy: looks like lvm across several devices
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/uhar
<raspy> ducasse: is that normal? looks like to me a misconfiguration but im not entirely sure
<ioria> ksft,  you added A ppa , i think
<raspy> because some block devices are different sizes like 1T,2T,5T,10T
<Compu> is there a way to go back to my previous hardware enablement stack?
<ioria> ksft,  there is no nvidia-370 or 367 in the repos
<ksft> huh
<Compu> i think i had the one from 15.10 but only the xorg stuff, my kernel was still from xenial
<Compu> is there a way to put the xorg stuff back to the 15.10 stack?
<Compu> cuz i have no idea what else to do
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ducasse> raspy: normal enough, lvm has built-in raid capability. haven't used it much myself.
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/eboe
<ioria> ksft,  you're using nomodeset ....
<ioria> ksft,  you set it now ...or what ?
<ksft> ioria: without it, I can't try to log in at all
<ksft> ioria: the screen is black
<ksft> ioria: I asked about that problem here, and someone suggested nomodeset
<ioria> ksft,  sure... without it... what happens ?
<ksft> ioria: the screen goes black on boot
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> when I remove address2 from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired connection 2, how do I implement that option ?
<Haris> Does one need to restart Network Manager ?
<ioria> ksft,  you installed 367 ?
<ksft> ioria: yes
<Haris> guys is there a way to manage network manager through cli/shell ?
<pesari> Haris: nmcli
<Compu> i guess ping me when someone can help me
<ioria> ksft,  EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<main_> Haris: ceni
<pesari> Haris: and nmtui (interctive)
<Haris> ceni, nmtui is not present on this box. only nmcli is present
<ksft> ioria: what does that mean?
<ksft> ioria: should I have a different driver installed?
<ioria> ksft,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<ksft> ioria: it's correct
<riqj> hello everyone, my ubuntu devices have bluetooth visibility of each other, but the connection is off..how can I enable it?
<ksft> ioria: -rw------
<ksft> -
<ioria> ksft,  you're the owner ?
<ksft> ioria: of the file or of the machine?
<ioria> ksft,  the Xauthority file ...
<ksft> ioria: yes
<ioria> ksft,  have you tried the Guest Account ?
<ksft> I haven't.
<ksft> I'll try it
<ksft> ioria: same problem
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia-
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/999s
<ioria> ksft,  secure boot enables ?
<ioria> *enabled
<ksft> ioria: I'm pretty sure it isn't
<ksft> grub works, anyway
<ioria> ksft,  ok, what have you done to make it mad ? :)
<BadCodSmell> http://ports.ubuntu.com utopic/universe
<BadCodSmell> Where di dit go?
<riqj> aint noone to help?
<ksft> ioria: I ran these commands at the suggestion of someone here: `sudo apt purge nvidia*; sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf; sudo apt purge bumble*; sudo apt update; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall; sudo apt-upgrade`
<Pici> BadCodSmell: Utopic reached end-of-life in July of 2015
<ksft> apt upgrade*
<ioria> ksft,  ok, have you tried that  again  ?
<ksft> ioria: how would doing it a second time help?
<atrika> hello, i've accidently deleted some files in ~ and now, everytime i open a window, they appear at the very top left corner, under the dock and panel. I have to drag them down using the alt key. how can i fix that
<AntonM> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a Surface 3 non pro?
<ksft> ioria: this problem started after I rebooted right after I did that
<ksft> ioria: what I've done since then has been trying to fix it
<ioria> ksft, oh, so never worked ?
<abdel_> hello, I have connected my hard drive and deleted some files, but it does not free any disk space on my hard drive, please help
<ksft> ioria: not since I ran those commands
<Compu> abdel_: empty ur trash with the drive connected
<abdel_> i have done that
<SchrodingersScat> abdel_: how did you delete them?
<abdel_> still the same
<ioria> ksft, and before that ? what driver were  you using  ? gtx 960 is troublesome
<abdel_> i just highlighted the folders in my external drive and deleted, then went to the trash and emptied my trash
<atrika> does anybody know which config file/applicaiton manages the window placement offset on unity
<abdel_> i can't see the files in my drive or trash
<abdel_> but there is no free space
<abdel_> on the drive, please help guys
<ksft> ioria: I don't know
<riqj> hello, I cant make bluetooth work between two ubuntu devices. can you help me please=?
<MonkeyDust> abdel_  is it a ext4 partition?
<ioria> ksft,  ok, we can try to purge nvidia and then see which drivers install ... what you think ?
<ksft> ioria: about what?
<ksft> ioria: I'll whatever you think'll help
<ksft> do*
<ioria> ksft,  sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf  /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.back
<abdel_> file type is ext3/ext4
<abdel_> @monkey dust: ext3/ext4
<ksft> ioria: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf doesn't exist
<ioria> ksft,  did you set nomodeset at boot or in /etc/defaul/grub ?
<ksft> ioria: at boot
<abdel_> please I need help guys, I have deleted some files in my external drive and emptied my trash can but I still dont have free space in my external drive
<abdel_> pls help
<ioria> ksft,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*    and reboot
<ksft> okay
<ksft> rebooting...
<ksft> ioria: the GUI works now!
<ksft> ioria: can you help me with the original problem now?
<ioria> ksft,  sudo lshw -c Video , please
<abdel_> please i need help guys
<abdel_> its urgent
<ksft> ioria: https://termbin.com/3j3f
<atrika> abdel do you want those file back or do u want free space
<ioria> ksft,  try again ... it's weird  what i see
<atrika> hello, i've accidently deleted some files in ~ and now, everytime i open a window, they appear at the very top left corner, under the dock and panel. I have to drag them down using the alt key. how can i fix that
<codeamend> hello folks
<aguitel> how boot ubuntu in samsung chromebook 3 ?
<ksft> ioria: typed it wrong: http://termbin.com/3j3f
<ioria> ksft,  ok, now you're using intel card ...
<ksft> ioria: yeah, how do I use the nvidia one?
<ksft> ioria: at least for certain programs
<ioria> ksft,  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<codeamend> How can I get a similar systemd service as this upstart conf? https://ptpb.pw/KZsz
<ksft> ioria: doesn't exist
<ioria> ksft,  ok....
<ioria> ksft,  apt-cache policy nvidia-352
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/kjew
<ioria> ksft,  let's try  sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 nvidia-prime   but if not working you'll need to purge it again ...:(
<ksft> okay
<riqj> hello, I cant make bluetooth work between two ubuntu devices. can you help me please=?
<ksft> ioria: should I reboot?
<ioria> ksft,  yep
<ksft> okay
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community
<Guest31672> hi
<ksft> ioria: screen's black again
<ksft> should I purge those packages and install something else?
<ioria> ksft,  wait
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ksft> okay
<ioria> ksft,  you're not encrypted right ?
<jordila> I'm running Xenial Xerus (16) ... i'm looking for, say 'TurtleArt' app... seems to be only available on Wily (15), ... How To make ( kind of backport or something ? ) it run in a newer (like Xenial) version ?
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/2l43
<ksft> ioria: what isn't encrypted?
<ioria> ksft,  do you use encryption  ?
<ksft> ioria: for what?
<ksft> like all my stored data?
<ksft> no
<ioria> ok
<ksft> why?
<ioria> ksft, nvm, xorg.log  looks better i think, but not working ...
<ioria> ksft,  are you in console right now ?
<tomreyn> jordila: https://launchpad.net/~alanjas/+archive/ubuntu/turtleblocks?field.series_filter=xenial
<jordila> tomreyn++
<jordila> kids, they will enjoy it, in my daughter's school...
<justJanne> Question: If I’m having an issue with postfix on ubuntu 16.04 (specifically, postfix, despite having postfix-pgsql installed, refuses to accept the dictionary type pgsql), where would be the best place to ask?
<ksft> ioria: yes
<ioria> ksft,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ksft> ioria: I used ctrl-alt-F1
<ksft> ioria: does that do something, or do you want the output of it?
<ioria> ksft,  it should create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ksft> ioria: it did
<ducasse> justJanne: #postfix, you will need to register if you haven't already
<ioria> ksft,  sudo service lightdm restart
<daemonl55> i need help when i take out the power cord of my laptop i get flickering!
<ksft> ioria: the screen went black, and ctrl-alt-F1 didn't work
<blackdev1l> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ioria> ksft,  ok, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ioria> ksft,  oh, wait
<ctjctj> blackdev1l, Sometimes packages are "held back" dist-upgrade upgrades even those and there are a few other reasons.  In general I use apt-get update; apt-get upgrade.  If there is somethings that I want upgraded that were held back then I do "apt-get install held_back_packages"
<ksft> ioria: waiting
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste again   sudo lshw -c Video
<ksft> ioria: http
<ksft> oops
<ksft> ioria: http://termbin.com/t5ak
<ioria> ksft,  looks good =_=
<ksft> ioria: so should I purge nvidia* now?
<ioria> ksft,  are you updated ... update, upgrade dist-upgrade
<ksft> ioria: I'm on 14.04 right now
<ksft> is that what you're asking?
<ioria> ksft,  ok, but if you run the commands, ... update, upgrade dist-upgrade, what you get ?
<ksft> ioria: are those two commands?
<ksft> `update` and `upgrade dist-upgrade`?
<ioria> ksft,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ksft> oh, okay
<ksft> running...
<xcyclist> How do I make my terminal dark, so I am not distracted by the video I am running behind it?
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: You should be able to set the colours in preferences/profiles - depending on which terminal you're using, mind you.
<xcyclist> Just the default terminal.  Not xterm.
<pavlos> Snackerr, re the log question you need to change to log10 and use the calculator.
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: "Default terminal" actually depends on the "Desktop" that you're using...Unity, KDE/Plasma, XFce, LxDE, Gnome, Mate - all have different default terminals.
<pavlos> Snackerr, if I remember my math, log2(x)=log10(x)/log10(2)
<xcyclist> Default desktop.  Probably Unity.
<ubuntu-mate> hh
<ubuntu-mate> hello!
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: Either which, you should be able to go into "Preferences" -> profiles -> change as you desire
<xcyclist> Yes, I don't see it there...checking..
<xcyclist> Got it.  Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: Get creative! (it's a terminal - how creative can one get?) :)
<xcyclist> No.  I am busy already.  I don't need to shop for baubles.  Thanks for your intent, though.
<ksft> ioria: done
<ksft> ioria: should I reboot again?
<TBotNik> All: Got a Q posted at: http://pastebin.com/rBcbhkGm I only want to read *.sh files! My current cmd is reading everything!
<ioria> ksft,  yep...
<ksft> k
<TBotNik> All: How do I fix this?  What is the right cmd/syntax?
<Haris> guys, how does one define these ? ---> http://pastebin.ca/3696838
<ksft> ioria: still a black screen when I boot
<ksft> the terminal says 14.04 too
<bekks> ksft: And you are using "nomodeset" all the time?
<ksft> bekks: oh, no, I hadn't been
<ksft> do I need to do that each time I boot?
<bekks> ksft: Yes. :)
<bekks> ksft: At least when your screen stays black.
<ksft> okay, rebooting again
<pavlos> TBotNik, use ls instead of locate
<lol768> Hi there! My key store seems screwed up and I can't install anything without a WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ducasse> TBotNik: 'find /Scripts -name \*.sh | grep whatever' - or something like that
<bekks> lol768: So pastebin "sudo apt update" please.
<lol768> I've tried to import a bunch of keys with sudo apt-key and not gotten very far
<lol768> sure
<Haris> envvars:23:export APACHE_LOG_DIR=/var/log/apache2$SUFFIX
<ksft> bekks, ioria: login loop again
<lol768> you want stderr and stdout bekks? I'll redirect the former to the latter just in case
<lol768> https://gist.github.com/eb5ba3585c2ec9a86142f81b67245a98
<Haris> looks like apache is not including this file when its config is read
<bekks> lol768: Just pastebin the entire output.
<TBotNik> pavlos, ducasse: the "find" and "ls" commands only work on the default drive, There are multiple drives that have to be searched.  "locate" finds the files on all drives.
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community
<lol768> worth noting I've already tried grepping for NO_PUBKEY and running apt-key :P
<bekks> ksft: Can you log in using a tty?
<Pici> TBotNik: find /Scripts/ -name "*.sh" -exec grep -inHo "grep" {}  \;
<bekks> lol768: Can you please just pastebin the full output?
<ksft> bekks: yes, that's how I'm using IRC
<Haris> guys, apache2 (2.4.7) on my box just stopped loading /etc/apache2/envvars file when it loads config a few hours ago. before that, it was working fine for many months
<Haris> how do I get apache to load this file with config ?
<lol768> bekks I did?
<bekks> ksft: And you did check the obvious things like the xorg.log etc.?
<Rarrikins> Haris: Restore from backup.
<ksft> bekks: I don't knwo what I'm looking for in it
<ducasse> TBotNik: 'find' works with whatever you point it at
<Haris> Rarrikins: ?
<bekks> lol768: Havent seen that much PPA on one system yet.
<bekks> ksft: Error, anomalies, etc.
<Haris> Rarrikins: there's nothing wrong with the file. I guess its just not being included
<lol768> haha
<bekks> ksft: Or just pastebin it?
<Pici> TBotNik: fine, then find / -path "*/Scripts/*.sh" -exec ...
<lol768> I should clean them up one day
<jordila> say... in a group of (5) PCs have Xubuntu 16 as base distro... and i'll would like to add on top of, the same set of extra packages/apps.. any hints on how to do this more efficiently than 'on by one' PC (individually) ?
<Haris> what can I do to make apache2 load this file ?
<lol768> jordila: it's simple, but .. shell script?
<Haris> Rarrikins: I don't know what 'restore from backup' means. I don't think I have backups for this thing
<MonkeyDust> !clone | jordila
<ubottu> jordila: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bekks> jordila: Create on master image, backup the box, restore the image on the other boxes?
<jordila> ah... lol768, i like simple solutions
<ksft> bekks: where is it?
<lol768> ooh, apt-clone sounds cool though
<Haris> do I need to re-install apache2 on this box ? this is 14.4 LTS
<bekks> ksft: where did you look yet?
<jordila> ah... bekks, this adds the value of backup/snaphot kind of ?
<Haris> do I need to reboot this box ?
<jchampion> Haris: executing apache2 doesn't load envvars. apachectl does. You can source the envvars file yourself before executing apache2 if you want.
<ksft> bekks: for xorg.log?
<bekks> ksft: Yes.
<ksft> well, it isn't in ~
<Haris> jchampion: I want the box to be back to as it was implemented by ubuntu makers. is that possible ?
<bekks> ksft: So look in /var/log/
<Haris> how does ubuntu do it ?
<jordila> ubotty, i'll have a look at your suggested "apt-clone" ...
<ksft> bekks: there's Xorg.0.log
<bekks> ksft: So look at it.
<ksft> bekks: Xorg.1.log, Xorg.8.log Xorg.failsafe.log
<ksft> ,*
<jchampion> Haris: restore from backups, or purge the installation entirely. hopefully someone here can explain apt purging better than I can.
<TBotNik> ducasse: So I have to address the drives individually, when instead I want to address the entire computer with all drives at once?
<jchampion> Haris: but that's a fairly drastic option, mind you
<jordila> bekks ... how do you create a master image ? ^^ any hint will be more than welcomed
<bekks> !clone | jordila
<ubottu> jordila: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ducasse> TBotNik: if you want to search all drives, point find at the root. locate will only return indexed files.
<ksft> bekks: which of those should I pastebin?
<bekks> ksft: The latest one.
<ksft> bekks: http://termbin.com/fgy3
<TBotNik> ducasse: Just need my search to return all .sh scripts with "grep" in particular "grep -vE"
<ctjctj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jordila> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<bekks> ksft: Which nvidia do you have?
<ksft> bekks: GTX 960M
<Haris> saved config. removing and re-installing apache2
<ducasse> TBotNik: no, you use 'find' to return all files matching *.sh, then grep those.
<thor_> silly question maybe. but im confused about the "connect to server" option in nautilus. What is the best way to share a folder over my wifi network with another ubuntu machine? openssh or samba? It seems difficult to find info on the correct way to do this. any suggestions?
<bekks> ksft: I suppose you tried to purge (not only remove) all nvidia related packages, and tried nvidia-prime?
<TBotNik> ducasse: Having trouble getting that command right.  Will update the pastebin with what I'm actually writing the new script for!
<thor_> ksft: life would be so boring if Nvidia on ubuntu worked out of the box :D
<Haris> what could cause this problem that I'd need drastic measures ?
<Bashing-om> thor_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<pavlos> TBotNik, would locate "*.sh" -q work?
<ducasse> TBotNik: 'find / -name "*.sh" | xargs grep "whatever"' should grep all .sh files for 'whatever'
<ksft> bekks: I think someone suggested that
<helpless> is it possible to install 16.04.1 lts over 14.04.1 lts and keeping dynamic files such as those in /etc, /home and where the mysql database resides?
<ksft> bekks: nvidia-prime and another package
<bekks> ksft: which other package?
<thor_> Bashing-om: thanks for the link :) read It, and discovered Nitroshare. Will give It a go :)
<ksft> not sure, checking logs...
<ksft> bekks: nvidia-352
<Bashing-om> thor_: :) great .. Pleased it helps .
<bekks> ksft: can you please pastebin "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"?
<ksft> bekks: http://termbin.com/z09z
<lol768> bekks: So I executed sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | grep NO_PUBKEY | while read line ; do sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys $(echo "$line" | rev | cut -b -16 | rev) ; done
<kaido> yo
<lol768> and it's still upset
<bekks> lol768: So fix each error manually?
<Guest57589> are these things safe
<lol768> there's nothing wrong with the script
<lol768> fixing them manually does nothing different
<bekks> lol768: But it didnt fix your issues.
<lol768> that doesn't mean my script didn't work
<lol768> apt-key doesn't appear to work
<lol768> gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:              unchanged: 1
<OerHeks> lol768, depends where the keys must come from, 3rd party ppa does not store the key on our keyserver.
<lol768> let's take a look at a simple example then
<lol768> http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-security
<bekks> lol768: Just fix each line manually.
<lol768> ^ will be in your keyserver, surely?
<lol768> bekks: I've tried running apt-key manualluy
<lol768> it does exactly the same
<bekks> Yu did that for each missing key?
<bekks> *You
<lol768> I did it for one key
<lol768> and then re-ran apt-get update
<lol768> and noticed that the line in question was still there
<lol768> W: GPG error: http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Haris> can I force an automatic fsck on restart if I touch /autofsck or /.autofsck on 14.4 LTS ? this works on cnetos
<lol768> ^ is the one I tried to resolve
<Haris> centos_
<Haris> centos+
<Haris> how can I force automatic fsck on reboot ?
<Haris> on 14.4 LTS
<bekks> Haris: sudo touch /forcefsck
<bekks> Haris: And its 14.04 not 14.4 - this is Ubuntu, not some Suse ;)
<lol768> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 is the command I executed to try and fix it.
<Haris> yep
<Haris> the same
<lol768> which returned "unchanged: 2"
<bekks> lol768: And whats the entire output of that?
<lol768> bekks: https://gist.github.com/21a9679def42fef0e0266f7379be0e8d
<OerHeks> 40976EAF437D05B5 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 are 2 keys ..
<lol768> the line mentioned two keys OerHeks
<lol768> maybe I mispoke earlier :P
<lol768> but I think my point is still valid, no?
<OerHeks> that is your culprit i guess.. 1 key at the time?
<lol768> I will humour you OerHeks, but I doubt it
<lol768> https://gist.github.com/47d5cafdbd4d4eda2f2d96920e119171 https://gist.github.com/7bad22adb1101977d8d579e95e559e1e
<lol768> and it still warns me in apt-get update.
<ksft> bekks: should I replace those packages with just nvidia-prime?
<bekks> lol768: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Fix released]
<bekks> ksft: I guess you need to activate your nvidia card too.
<bekks> ksft: Is that a laptop?
<ksft> bekks: yes
<bekks> ksft: Can you choose the GPU in the BIOS?
<ksft> I don't know how to get to the BIOS settings
<bekks> ksft: thats describedin the manual of your laptop, I guess.
<ksft> bekks: I think I selected the dedicated graphics card in the BIOS a while ago
<ksft> I don't think that's the problem
<bekks> ksft: do you think or do you know? :)
<ksft> bekks: think
<ksft> looks like it's F2 to get to the BIOS settings
<ksft> rebooting...
<Haris> guys ---> http://pastebin.ca/3696902
<mohsen_> hi
<TBotNik> Sorry Interupted, will not be back for a while.
<Haris> I'm trying to remove apache, but processes doesn't do much past this point in paste
<Haris> is there a way I can force the issue ?
<ksft> bekks: I don't see a way to change which graphics card is used
<Haris> I need to remove and re-install apache2 sooner than later. its getting midnight. I have to recover this situation, get off of work and call it a day
<Danili> Hello in here :) I'm kinda newb at linux and I admit that, but I have run in to a problem that my / is used 100% on my rented server. I have root access but I don't know what to do about this problem, because i only know whats in my home folder. How do i find out what i can remove from / without making any problems with the system? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068124/
<lol768> bekks: thanks for that bug link, it was really helpful
<mohsen_> :|
<lol768> I sudo rm /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/* -rf'd and then readded them all with my script
<lol768> and it's now happy again :_
<lol768> :)
<mohsen_> hey can anyone help me?
<lol768> thanks OerHeks for your suggestions too
<Bashing-om> ksft: bekks A thought, as you have the 352 driver installed . remove the boot parameter 'nomodeset' as that defeats Kernel Mode Setting ?? Reboot and see what results ?
<OerHeks> lol768, glad you fixed it
<MonkeyDust> Danili  start with    sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt clean
<Haris> I'v rebooted this box. I think fsck has also been run. I'm not sure what it causing this error. need help to recover from this situation
<ksft> Bashing-om: I've only been remembering to add nomodeset some of the times I boot.
<ksft> When I add it, I get a login loop.
<Haris> please help
<ksft> When I don't, I get a black screen.
<Danili> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068134/
<Bashing-om> ksft: Login loop !  .. verifues authority to access the desk top ? ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' That "you" own and are grouped to these files .
<MonkeyDust> Danili  cat /etc/issue
<ksft> Bashing-om: yes, I've already checked .Xauthority
<ksft> Bashing-om: .ICEauthority is -rw-------
<bekks> ksft: so whom does this file belong to?
<bekks> ksft: thats what you need to check, not its permissions.
<Danili> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068137/
<ksft> bekks: oh, me
<ksft> I'm the only user
<MonkeyDust> Danili  ok,    sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Danili> MonkeyDust, same result as https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068134/
<mohsen_> who knows how to hack?
<bekks> mohsen_: No one on this network.
<ducasse> Haris: first, do
<ducasse> Haris: first, do 'install --reinstall' of all three, then 'purge'
<Bray90820> What commands run when software update checks for updates
<MonkeyDust> Danili  ok, try   sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Haris> ducasse: all 3 ? 3 what ?
<Haris> got it
<Danili> MonkeyDust, still same result :(
<MonkeyDust> Danili  lsblk -f
<ducasse> Haris: one of the packages were incompletely installed, so we reinstall all of them to make sure that's fixed.
<ksft> bekks, Bashing-om: any other ideas?
<Danili> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068144/
<Haris> on trying to re-install I'm getting this ---> http://pastebin.ca/3696930
<MonkeyDust> Danili  md ... is that RAID?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well .. yeah .. nother thought . as we have been messing about with cuda . What is in the /var/run/lightdm/root/ file ?
<Danili> MonkeyDust, I dunno it's a rented machine
<ksft> Bashing-om: ":0"
<Marius-IT> hey guys
<ducasse> Haris: you might need to do an update first
<Haris> the problem is, install or reinstall process goes to a certain point and then doesn't move ahead from that point
<MonkeyDust> Danili  vg = volume group, which means it's LVM ... pastebin    df -h
<Marius-IT> any ideea how to install a package from 16.10 to 16.04?
<Marius-IT> using apt
<bekks> Marius-IT: you dont.
<ksft> bekks: so should I purge nvidia* and install just nvidia-prime?
<bekks> Marius-IT: why are you trying to break your box?
<Wulf> Marius-IT: backports, if possible
<Haris> don't want to do an update. don't know what further it'll break. need to remain on this version
<ksft> bekks: you implied that might help
<bekks> ksft: you already have that installed.
<Bray90820> Is there a terminal command to check if the computer n needs to be restarted after installing updates?
<ksft> bekks: should I get rid of the other nvidia packages?
<bekks> ksft: No.
<Haris> need to repaire current damage, rather than prolonging my grief by upgrading to a new version. that way I may end up finding myself in more of a mess than I'm currently in
<Danili> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068149/
<ksft> okay...what should I do?
<bekks> Bray90820: needrestart
<ducasse> Haris: i mean update the package cache, so it can find the package. 'apt update'
<Haris> this is happening ----> http://pastebin.ca/3696935
<Marius-IT> @bekks, current package in 16.04 is aplha -> and the only stable version is on 16.10
<heedly> How do I type in a hex unicode point?
<bekks> Marius-IT: And installing packages from different releases break your box.
<ducasse> Haris: ok, now try to remove them
<Marius-IT> @bekks, ok, ty
<Haris> install and reinstall process don't move past the points in the paste
<propetis> Hey
<MonkeyDust> Danili  again, but don't show the same pastebin ... sudo apt-get autoremove
<bekks> ksft: I'm sorry, I dont know. Maybe you could try postingon the forums?
<ksft> bekks: that's slightly difficult with no GUI
<Haris> isn't there a force switch that can forcefully remove or reinstall apache
<Haris> I'm not sure how messed up apache install is
<Danili> MonkeyDust, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23068153/
<Haris> root@WebSever:/etc/apache2# dpkg --configure -a
<Haris> Setting up apache2 (2.4.7-1ubuntu4.13) ...
<Haris> it doesn't move past this point
<ksft> bekks: I removed all the nvidia packages earlier, and that made it sorta work, except then I couldn't use the nvidia graphics card
<ducasse> Haris: sure, 'dpkg -P --force-all apache2'
<MonkeyDust> Danili  your /home is 11T (terrabyte), i'm not getting that
<bekks> ksft: So it didnt make anything work.
<Bray90820> bekks: Could I also check if  "/var/run/reboot-required" exists?
<heedly> nm, got it.
<Danili> MonkeyDust, yes i paid specific for that
<ksft> bekks: well, I could log in and see a GUI
<heedly> How would I support all unicode code points?
<Haris> root@WebSever:~# dpkg -P --force-all apache2
<Haris> (Reading database ... 207933 files and directories currently installed.)
<Haris> Removing apache2 (2.4.7-1ubuntu4.13) ...
<Haris> its not moving past this point
<MonkeyDust> Danili  try and ask in    #ubuntu-server
<bekks> ksft: Sotry it again?
<bekks> *So try
<Danili> MonkeyDust, I'll try that thansk :)
<ksft> bekks: removing all the nvidia packages?
<bekks> ksft: 0818 204559 < ksft> bekks: I removed all the nvidia packages earlier, and that made it sorta work, except then I couldn't use the nvidia graphics card
<ducasse> Haris: your dpkg database might have become corrupted, that should absolutely remove it.
<ksft> bekks: yeah, okay, doing that now
<ksft> now it's working even without nomodeset, I think
<ksft> except that now I can't run programs with the nvidia graphics card, which was the original problem
<ksft> can anyone help me with that?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Nother thought, as the driver has been changed so many times - does the hardware agree with what the system thinks is loaded ? compare : - lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log - for the hardware "in-use" .
<atralhea-> if I change partition table of my HHD, will I lose my data?
<ducasse> habbasi: try 'dpkg -C apache2'
<ksft> Bashing-om: first one says "Kernel driver in use: i915"
<ksft> Bashing-om: /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not contain the text "in use"
<YankDownUnder> atralhea-: Changing the partition table changes the entire drive - so yes, your data will be lost. Back up before you do anything like that.
<ksft> Bashing-om: or "in-use"
<atralhea-> YankDownUnder: the problem is, I had windows with Ubuntu, moved the windows 350mb partition (I think its for the bootloader or something) and windows broke, so I formatted it partitions, I did not change partition table, but now it says it needs another partition table to work
<Bashing-om> ksft: In the file in the section - Section "ServerLayout" - is it  Inactive "nvidia"  ?
<atralhea-> YankDownUnder: how can I check what is my partition table now? and is the partition table for all partitions of a hard drive? or just one partition of it?
<ducasse> atralhea-: parted can tell you partition table type. they can be converted, but there is a risk in doing so.
<YankDownUnder> atralhea-: Use gparted (it's on the liveUSB/CD/DVD => you'll be able to see what's what using that utility
<ksft> Bashing-om: I don't see "ServerLayout" anywhere in that file eitehr
<ksft> either*
<Bashing-om> ksft: Post the file .. lemme have a read then .
<ksft> okay
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/18kp
<xcyclist> I thought Lilo was long ago retired by grub, but I see it's still around.  I don't know much about bootloaders.  Why does Ubuntu use grub instead?
<atralhea-> can I somehow switch to MBR and also have multiboot option with windows?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Sorry, to be clear, this cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf is the control file here in question ., post that one .
<ksft> ohh
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: GRUB has more functionality than does "lilo" - I was in the "school" that refused to move from lilo for a long time...however, especially with a vast array of different partition layouts - and drives - and EFI/UEFI setups, GRUB works heaps better...
<ksft> Bashing-om: doesn't exist
<xcyclist> Thank you.
<xcyclist> Is there any performance advantage to Lilo?
<ducasse> atralhea-: mbr or gpt doesn't really affect multiboot, except that gpt can have more partitions.
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: Mmmmm...no. :)
<xcyclist> I wonder what docker uses?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Got to have it for being able to switch graphic's sets ! .., try and make up one ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' Reboot - without the boot parameter in force . now see what nvidia-prime will do .
<ksft> Bashing-om: I don't have nvidia-prime installed now
<atralhea-> ducasse: the problems is that I need to change partition table to gpt, but its risky, I can use MBR to have windows beside my ubuntu (for some apps I need it), windows is now supporting GPT or MBR partition tables, not msdos. I just... hate that I need it!
<ksft> Bashing-om: or nvidia-xconfig
<YankDownUnder> xcyclist: There are a few different options for booting in Docker...Boot2docker is one...obviously grub is used...
<Guest1330> hello
<Bashing-om> ksft: ^^ in that case then, you also do not have the Nvidia driver installed .. back to square one .
<ducasse> atralhea-: there is a risk, but normally it works fine. you should back up first, though.
<ksft> Bashing-om: right, because I uninstalled it
<ksft> Bashing-om: that's the only way I've found to log in normally
<atralhea-> ducasse: I can fool it with installing 8.1 first, and then upgrading to 10, so I have win10 on msdos partition table! thats what im going to do. can I bring back bootloader to be able to boot ubuntu, with a live ubuntu?
<ducasse> atralhea-: i don't understand what you mean.
<atralhea-> ducasse: which part?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Tell ya what .. let's see if we can get the system up graphics wise with the default open source graphic's driver . Yeah ?
<ksft> sure
<ducasse> atralhea-: all of it :) ubuntu can use both mbr and gpt, if that's what you mean. you might need to reinstall the bootloader if you convert, though.
<ksft> Bashing-om: how?
<ducasse> atralhea-: the big deal is really whether you want to boot in legacy or uefi mode. some machines can only run uefi on gpt.
<atralhea-> ducasse: I have msdos partition table, and I have ubuntu installed, I wanted to install windows (10), but it needs GPT partition table, but windows 8.1 would be installed fine on msdos partition table, so I will install windows 8.1, upgrade to 10, and then, installing windows problem solved.
<ducasse> atralhea-: maybe, i know nothing about windows.
<atralhea-> ducasse: then my laptop will directly boot to windows, so I need to bring the linux bootloader back, I can do it with a live disk, right?
<ducasse> atralhea-: yes.
<atralhea-> ducasse: thank you :)
<ducasse> atralhea-: np.
<Bray90820> Would this be a good way to check and restart if a restart is required after installing updates?
<Bray90820> if [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ]; then reboot;
<Bashing-om> ksft: Let's try this ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* ; sudo apt install linux-headers-`uname -r` ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ' Reboot and now what do you see for the GUI ?
<paracusia> hello, I have an MD-RAID-5 with 4 drives. Everytime I want to access it and the drives have spun down, they get active one after the other, resulting in about 30second delay. Is there any way to tell the kernel that he spins up all together?
<ksft> Bashing-om: the first two commands did nothing
<noobuntu> does anyone use redshift here to lower color temperature? how do I adjust the color temperature to a certain value in redshift?
<ksft> Bashing-om: the third one says it can't be installed because of something about dependencies
<ksft> ubuntu-desktop is already installed
<alkisg> After ejecting a usb disk from nautilus (or using udisksctl power-off), how can I re-connect it without physically unplug/replugging it?
<dieter_> hallo
<eelstrebor> i have a problem with a dell xps15 touchpad after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 - the right click no longer works on the touchpad but works fine with an external mouse - i tried the suggestion @ https://askubuntu.com/questions/579645/right-click-on-synaptic-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-10 but it didn't fix the problem. i haven't found anything else that suggests a fix
<Bashing-om> ksft: K; then the 1st order of predidence is to fix the dependencies . pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . Let's se what has to be fixed .
<ksft> Bashing-om: you want the output of those?
<ubuntu-mate> yolo
<Bashing-om> ksft: Unless you can fix the depencency issues on your own. then yes I need to see what the nature of the dependency problem is .
<ksft> okay
<ksft> just a sec
<ksft> Bashing-om: apt-get update: http://termbin.com/o5e2
<ksft> Bashing-om: apt-get upgrade: http://termbin.com/9jli
<helpless> i mounted a partition with an encrypted home. how do i decrypt it given that i have to login password of that user?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 76 kB, installed size 299 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xenial
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.12-1build2 (xenial), package size 87 kB, installed size 272 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<paranoidabhi> how can I combine multiple images into a pdf?
<Bashing-om> ksft: I see no prblem with the aboves . Show me now ' sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ' .
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/j7lu
<Grorco> hi I'm trying to run two commands on one line using the start up prefrences and getting errors, I'm getting && not found in /home/me/ does anyone know how to get this to work?
<crazyphil> so I'm trying to setup an Ubuntu 16.0 LTS server to use nsupdate to update DNS, however when I add any script to the /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d directory, the system refuses to bring up the network, stating the network interface is down, the same script works perfectly on 14.x LTS, any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well, well .. maybe now we are getting somewhere ! .,. try ' sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core xorg-video-abi-15 ' .
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/8ef5
<alkisg> Grorco: writing two commands and joining them with && means that you want "shell" to execute them. So, try instead something like this: sh -c 'command1 && command2'
<alkisg> Grorco: or, create a script, put it in your /home/username/.local/bin (new folder, create it), and then call that script
<Bashing-om> crazyphil: Maybe your script does not have the correct name for 16.04's systemd ? : https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<Grorco> alkisg, thanks I didn't feel I needed a script I'm just opening pycharm and moving it to another workspace
<Bashing-om> ksft: Been in this rabbit hole before, may take us a bit to get to the bottom ! .. try now ' sudo apt install libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23 ' .
<akkonrad> hey, my laptop after upgrade to 16.04.1 could not start - I had this error "Failed to start load kernel modules". So I logged in as root, entered "sudo dpkg --configure -a" command but still failing. now I'm trying to connect to wifi network to run updates again, but can't do that.
<akkonrad> is there any way to backup to previous version of kernel from command line?
<akkonrad> without internet conneciton?
<Bashing-om> akkonrad: Try booting to the grub boot menu and boot an older kernel ??
<alkisg> akkonrad: ls /boot/vmlinuz*  ==> if you have many files there, you have many kernels, and you can select an older one
<alkisg> (from grub like Bashing-om said)
<ksft> Bashing-om: already installed
<Bashing-om> ksft: Huh ? as we have " libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed " your reply " already installed" ' Does not compute . Details please .
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/rwk1
<crazyphil> Bashing-om:  that was the first thing I checked, it's definitely using the right interface name, and if I run the script manually it works without issue, just don't know why it kills the boot
<alkisg> crazyphil: verify that it returns 0, success
<Bashing-om> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in xenial
<k1l_> !info linux-headers-generic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.34.36 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l_> but if you install "linux-generic" it will pull in the kernel+ headers
<Bashing-om> k1l_: I am concerned that " http://termbin.com/rwk1 " wants to remove this latest header package .. huh ??
<k1l_> kernel 4.2? is that a 15.10?
<alkisg> Bashing-om: it's 4.2, not the 4.4 found in xenial... which version is ... ^ that
<ksft> I'm on 14.04
<alkisg> So probably kernel-lts-wily or something
<crazyphil> alkisg: how do I verify that?
<ksft> not opposed to upgrading to 16.04, though
<alkisg> not lts-xenial
<k1l_> ksft: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> crazyphil: for starters, run it from the command line, and immediately afterwards, run: echo $?
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.com/niwt
<alkisg> And see if it's zero
<k1l_> yeah, i suspect the wily lts stack (which is EOL now). so that needs to be changed to the xenial LTS stack anyway
<crazyphil> ok, it's definitely returning 0
<crazyphil> however I just noticed I might have had it using the wrong shell
<alkisg> crazyphil, it would help if you put it to pastebin
<alkisg> ksft: I haven't seen your initial issue, but yes you need to upgrade your kernel to lts-xenial by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ksft> even though I'm on 14.04?
<alkisg> Yes
<ksft> okay
<alkisg> Read that wiki page, it explains the kernel updating policy
<k1l_> ksft: ok, lets try to get the depencies out of the way and bring you to the supported kernel stack: "sudo apt-get remove unity-control-center "  then run "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial "
<alkisg> You now have the kernels of vivid and wily, which are old and replaced by xenial
<ksft> k1l_: should I be doing that in addition to what alkisg suggested?
<k1l_> ksft: and after that: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends unity-control-center "
<k1l_> ksft: that is the same
<ksft> oh, okay
<crazyphil> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/512ppL4k
<alkisg> ksft: follow what k1l_ is suggesting, he combines the wiki page with your actual issue
<alkisg> Although k1l_ I think that removing and reinstalling unity-control-center won't also put back its r-depends...
<k1l_> the issue with the unity-control center is a known issue if you have one LTS stack and try to change inbetween.
<k1l_> afterwards you could get rid of the metapackages for the vivid and wily kernels and stack
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.com/8c1o
<k1l_> ksft: from what command?
<ksft> k1l_: the one you just gave me
<ksft> iinstalling all those packages
<ksft> installing*
<ksft> oh
<ksft> the second one
<crazyphil> here's my boot log after I add the script:  http://pastebin.com/u7Zh3v5V
<Bashing-om> ksft: k1l_ : finally at last we are getting to the root of the problems .
<k1l_> hmm ok. ksft do you have PPAs in use?
<ksft> probably some
<ksft> why?
<alkisg> crazyphil: these scripts are sourced by dhclient, so when you're setting the error flag, you're setting it for all scripts, so if some other scripts fails later on, boot stops
<Bashing-om> k1l_: ^^ There is a debian repo at play here !
<alkisg> crazyphil: either don't set flags, or put them back as they were
<crazyphil> ok, that makes perfect sense, and I was unaware it'd set the for all
<OerHeks> ls -la  /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 39999
<ksft> OerHeks: I assume that's for me
<OerHeks> that line shows ppas indeed
<ksft> could `graphics-drivers-ppa-trusty` be relevant?
<OerHeks> why filter it,...
<ksft> you want the whole thing?
<OerHeks> If you want serious help, yes.
<ksft> http://termbin.com/ygqk
<ksft> okay
<k1l_> ksft: ok. lets try to downgrade your trusty to the original trusty 3.13 kernel and xorg and if that worked then upgrade to the xenial stack again.
<ksft> okay
<k1l_> ksft: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa "
<ksft> how?
<ksft> oh
<ksft> running...
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~fpco/+archive/ubuntu/stack is empty, so you can safely remove that one.
<ksft> done
<ksft> k1l_: should I reboot now?
<k1l_> ksft: no.
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep lts | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tast> hi
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.coma78c
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.com/a78c
<k1l_> ksft: sudo apt purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-generic-lts-wily
<akkonrad> after rebooting system with older kernel I was able to display login screen, but after login it dissappears for a second and shows up again, need to type password again and then situation goes the same: dissapears for a sec. and shows again
<k1l_> akkonrad: does guest account work?
<ksft> k1l_: done
<k1l_> ksft: did it remove those 2 packages or more?
<akkonrad> k1l_, no, same situation
<Bashing-om> akkonrad: ' ls -al .Xauthority .ICEauthority ' do "you" own and are grouped in both files ?
<ksft> k1l_: there's a big list of packages that "were automatically installed and are no longer required"
<k1l_> ksft: "sudo apt autoremove"
<ksft> k1l_: are you sure that's right?
<ksft> "E: Invalid operation autoremove"
<akkonrad> Bashing-om, is there any way to turn on terminal from login screen?
<OerHeks> for 14.04 it is the old way> 3 apt-get
<k1l_> ksft: yes. that should get rid of the vivid and wily kernels and xorg.
<ksft> ah
<Bashing-om> ksft: ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' apt does not support "autoremove" in 14.04 . ( does in 16.04 ) .
<k1l_> ksft: ok, try apt-get instead of apt.
<ksft> running
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<ksft> okay, done
<elliot-59> anyone know how i can upgrade to the latest version of lxpanel (0.8.2) if its not on the ubuntu repos?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: In respect to the above . recon it is save to get rid of the cruft ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' ??
<k1l_> ksft: ok, lets check with "dpkg -l | linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ksft> k1l_: missing a "grep"?
<k1l_> ksft: ok, lets check with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> ksft: yeah, sorry
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.com/wtxn
<k1l_> Bashing-om: yes, but i like to check those things
<OerHeks> Mojtaba, go to https://myaccount.google.com >> Connected apps & sites >> and check "Access for less secure apps" might work for your proxy
<k1l_> ksft: hmm, i wonder why those kernels are still present. they shouldnt
<Mojtaba> OerHeks: it is checked already
<OerHeks> Mojtaba, then i have no clue :-(
<exezin> Hey, I've got a friend who recently built a new rig and is having a lot of trouble getting ubuntu to boot (and lubuntu)
<exezin> He is using a modern i3, with intel hd 530
<exezin> After grub he just gets a black screen
<exezin> Are there any known issues with Intel HD 530 and Ubuntu-based distros?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | exezin
<ubottu> exezin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<exezin> Bashing-om: Tried that
<exezin> No luck
<exezin> I'll have him give it another go though
<k1l_> ksft: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get purge"
<k1l_> ksft: that should remove all old kernels and headers in one go.
<Bashing-om> exezin: that "nomodeset' does not apply to Intel graphics .
<paracusia> hello, I have an MD-RAID-5 with 4 drives. Everytime I want to access it and the drives have spun down, they spin up one after the other, resulting in about 30second delay. Is there any way to tell the kernel that he spins up all together?
<exezin> Bashing-om: uh, why did you suggest it then
<exezin> We've been struggling for like two weeks trying to get this damn thing working :/
<Bashing-om> exezin: I responded prior to seeing that Intel is a factor here .
<exezin> Oh alright
<k1l_> ksft: after that make sure "ubuntu-desktop" and "linux-generic" are still installed. then you could try a reboot. i need to have dinner now.
<ksft> k1l_: "Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort."
<k1l_> ksft: it should list what it wants to remove. if that is all that old kernels and headers press yes
<ksft> k1l_: I don't have a chance to answer
<ksft> it automatically aborts
<k1l_> ksft: ok, wait. looks like xargs doesnt want user interaction.
<k1l_> ksft: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<k1l_> (made a -y at the last command, which will make it say yes automatically"
<ksft> working now
<exezin> Anyone have any suggestions?
<exezin> I'm running out of forum threads to read here ;-;
<Furai> Hey, how can I debug ubuntu gnome dash? I have two custom installed versions of firefox, normal and dev one. I have for both dekstop entries.
<Furai> But when I luaunch dev version it shows up as the normal firefox.
<jarnos> unattended-upgrade has been running at about 100% CPU power for more than an hour already on my 14.04 box. What is wrong?
<akkonrad> Bashing-om, there is no .Xauthority .ICEauthority files in my root
<Bashing-om> akkonrad: Those 2 diles are in the normal user's /home .
<Bashing-om> files *
<akkonrad> I think they were not, let me check quickqly again
<ksft> it finished
<Bashing-om> ksft: Let's verify what is set to boot, and that you will boot . what returns : ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al initrd.img* ; ls -al /boot ' ?
<ksft> ./vmlinuz.old ->boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-42-generic
<ksft> second one doesn't exist
<ksft> http://termbin.com/pt6x
<ksft> Bashing-om: ^
<k1l_> ksft: sudo apt install linux-generic
<Bashing-om> ksft: My bad . try as ' ls -al /initrd.img* ' . :(
<ksft> installing linux-generic
<Jerry2> l
<ubuntu-mate> Всем привет из России! Hello for all from Russia!
<Antipsychiatry> ATENTION !!!! Danger in Israel . they use forced psychiatry !!!!!! This is TORTURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Visit www.antipsychiatry.org to seeeeeee why psychiatry MUST be abolished .    T h a n k. You !
<ksft> k1l_: done
<dax> Antipsychiatry: Ubuntu technical support only here.
<dax> no other stuff.
<jarnos> Last thin unattended-upgrades-dpkg log is saying is "Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.9) ..."
<k1l_> ksft: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ksft> k1l_: http://termbin.com/ktql
<k1l_> ksft: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.2.0-42-generic
<jarnos> oh, it is proceeding
<ksft> k1l_: done
<k1l_> ksft: ok, try a reboot
<soee> what would be command to resize all images in folder to some max width/height ?
<ksft> k
<ksft> k1l_: seems to be working now, without nomodeset!@
<ksft> nomodeset!*
<Bashing-om> ksft: Up and running the GUI ? .. no problems ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I think so!
<ksft> now I just need to fix my original problem
<Bashing-om> Great .. looks like we were trying to build the proprietary driver on a broken X stack !
<ksft> ah
<ksft> I was using primusrun before to run things on the dedicated graphics card
<Bashing-om> ksft: Bumblebee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . just so you know . The 2 will not co-exist !
<ksft> Bashing-om: what's Bumblebee?
<Bashing-om> ksft: primusrun I believe is the operator for BumbleBee .
<Bashing-om> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<ksft> so I shouldn't use Bumblebee?
<ksft> how should I do it?
<Bashing-om> ksft: As above .. BumbleBee is depreciated . use nvidia-prime . ( there are those cases where BumbleBee is the better option .. it is still maintained !) .
<ksft> Bashing-om: how do I use nvidia-prime?
<Bashing-om> ksft: I do not have it .. can not advise in that respect .
<Bashing-om> ksft: Gor starters: ' apt show nvidia-prime ' .
<Bashing-om> For*
<Bashing-om> ksft: Are you up presently on the nouveau driver ? show ' sudo dpkg -C display ' .
<ksft> Bashing-om: "--audit takes no arguments"
<Bashing-om> ksft: Again my bad / ' sudo lshw -C display ' . Mind moving faster then fingers .
<bitkid_> hello, I am unable to finish the ubuntu installation pelase help
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/n82z
<Bashing-om> ksft: Shows you are using the Intel chip set " configuration: driver=i915 " . And what results in nvidia-prime when you switch the graphics to Nvidia ?
<Bashing-om> ksft: OR but but but .. may have to install the nvidia proprietary driver ! To have the ability to switch graphics sets .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay, how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well .. same as before .. happy to see if 370 works now ? easy as ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' as we are working from a clean base .
<bitkid_> Is there a way to see what driver i have installed?
<bekks> driver for what?
<bitkid_> or maby if there is a driver i need to install?
<bitkid_> well my instrallation keeps crashing
<bitkid_> im thinking its driver stuff for gpu
<bitkid_> I can past an imige of the crash report
<bitkid_> not sure what else to do iv been trying to get this thing running for the past week, it started with black led light screen then did the nomad(cant rember whole thing) now its just not finishing install :(:(:(
<ksft> Bashing-om: running…
<Abe_> one question I just clicked on creating a backup and it just eats all of my hdd space now. I probably have the wrong settings. cuz when i'm done with the backup i won't have any space on my hdd left. can I delete my backup. I would like to make a new backup but only of pc settings not all my files.
<Abe_> so can I just cancel the backup and delete it somehow?
<ksft> Bashing-om: should I reboot now?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Yep. If ya feel all went well , reboot .
<ksft> okay
<ksft> Bashing-om: screen's black again
<Bashing-om> ksft: YUK !
<Abe_> can I just delete deja-dup folder to get rid of my backup?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Let;s look at what fot installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia  ' .
<Abe_> a yes would be enough
<ksft> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/5qml
<Bashing-om> ksft: Ouch ! I though we were in a "clean" state . nope ! " ii  bumblebee  " and all that cuda stuff .
<ksft> Bashing-om: should I remove it?
<ksft> libcuda* and bumblebee
<Abe_> k thx
<Abe_> google
<Bashing-om> ksft: Out of my depth again . We did remove all that .. and it is back for some reason .. All I can do is reinerate that BumbleBee and nvidia-prime will not co-exist ! And I know nothing of cuda . Earlier today the slate was clean !
<ksft> I might've reinstalled bumblebee when I was trying to run things on the nvidia graphics card
<ksft> no idea where cuda came from, though
<Abe_> ksft do you have nvidia optimus problems?
<ksft> Abe_: yes
<lp2178> good
<ksft> I purged bumblebee
<Abe_> make sure to disable secure boot in uefi and get the recommended driver thats how i got my running. optimus is a pain
<ksft> Abe_: how do I get the recommended driver?
<Abe_> under system settings and the additional drivers option
<Abe_> then*
<alshulaih> Hello World!
<Abe_> hello alshulaih
<ksft> okay, I'm going to reboot again
<ksft> removed bumblebee
<Abe_> ksft: what ubuntu version are you using
<ksft> still a black screen on boot
<ksft> Abe_: 14.04
<Abe_> mine got a black screen too cuz I have also optimus
<ksft> I don't think I have optimus
<Abe_> I figured out it was the kernel version that gave me a black screen somehow, went back to my old ubuntu version with old kernel now everything works again
<Abe_> or nvidia-prime what do you have for a graphics card. do you have this intel nvidia setup right?
<ksft> Abe_: that's right
<ksft> it only seems to boot correctly when I have no nvidia packages installed
<Abe_> nvidia-prime is nvidia optimus. do you have a driver installed right now?
<ksft> I had nvidia-370, nvidia-prime
<ksft> nvidia-370 and nvidia-prime*
<ksft> I just removed nvidia-prime
<ksft> was about to reboot to see if that made it work
<Abe_> yes just get the recommended driver
<ksft> rebooting..
<ksft> ...*
<Abe_> I would remove the driver first with apt-get remove nvidia*
<Abe_> maybe try a different driver. I got a black screen cuz i upgraded and I had this ver. 4.x kernel and i wouldn't run with it. when i went back to 3.13 everything worked again. so in my case it was the kernel
<Abe_> iy*
<Abe_> it*
<ksft> so it boots when I have no nvidia* packages installed
<ksft> otherwise, the screen goes black
<Abe_> so you're using the standart noveau driver now?
<ksft> without any of those packages installed, can I run programs on the nvidia graphics card?
<ksft> Abe_: I don't know
<Abe_> anything high graphical no i don't think so
<ScrewedUp> I turned my storage into swap... am i shit out of luck on recovering data?
<Abe_> well you have to actually
<ksft> Abe_: have to what?
<Abe_> oh sorry running the noveau driver now
<Abe_> you already do it it's okay
<ksft> I assumed it was just using the Intel graphics card
<Abe_> it does but with open source drivers
<ksft> oh, I thought nouveau was specifically for Nvidia graphics cards
<foul_owl> What strategy do people generally use for naming internal-only servers from public servers? ie, wiki01.foo.com would be ext, vs wiki01.int.foo.com would be internal only, however it looks ugly imo and you have to type more. I like the idea of using a fake tld (ie, .lan) but that's a no-no.
<ksft> so how do I run things with the Nvidia one?
<ScrewedUp> I wrote my storage space over into swap... is there a way to reverse it or recover data
<Abe_> ksft: you have a laptop right? to get nvidia cards working you need to disable secure boot in your UEFI "Bios" too
<ksft> done
<Wulf> foul_owl: I registered a real domain with a short name
<ksft> did that already
<foul_owl> I was considering that
<foul_owl> Urgh why isn't .lan reserved for internal use? It's so nice looking haha
<Abe_> ksft: what laptop do you have there or what graphics card would be useful to know
<eelstrebor> i have a problem with a dell xps15 touchpad after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 - the right click no longer works on the touchpad but works fine with an external mouse - i tried the suggestion @ https://askubuntu.com/questions/579645/right-click-on-synaptic-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-10 but it didn't fix the problem. i haven't found anything else that suggests a fix
<Abe_> i also went through a lot of trouble to get nvidia-prime running. i never used bumblebee though
<ksft> Abe_: GTX …something
<Roland_the_headl> -server darknetproject.anon/6697
<ksft> Abe_: GTX 960M
<ksft> Abe_: what Nvidia packages did/do you have  other than nvidia-prime?
<Abe_> nothing just the nvidia driver
<ksft> which is it?
<Abe_> k now i can google for your card
<Abe_> gt hold on
<Abe_> i use gt 730M
<ScrewedUp> i reformat my ext4 storage partition to swap - can i recover data?
<Abe_> here google tells me this
<Abe_> maybe that helps ksft http://askubuntu.com/questions/768959/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m
<ksft> I'm on 14.04, but maybe
<Abe_> they use nvidia-364
<Abe_> driver is driver
<i_am_alive_here> can anyone help me install lg gp60ns50 dvd writer drivers on ubuntu?
<Abe_> i don't think it makes a difference I also got that ppa actually :D also using a newer driver now
<ksft> which one are you using?
<ksft> why do I need a ppa to install nvidia-264?
<Abe_> well i have a different card so I use nvidia 358
<ksft> 264*
<ksft> 364**
<Abe_> ksft: they give you the newest drivers
<Abe_> but i know that you should actually recommend doing this
<Abe_> not*
<ksft> then what should I do?
<Abe_> ksft: to be honest I would try it anyway different driver maybe fixes it. maybe*
<ksft> okay
<ksft> installing nvidia-364
<ksft> if it doesn't boot correctly after, I'll uninstall it and install nvidia-prime
<Abe_> ksft: after I added this ppa I had lots to choose from. not all are working but my recommended one originally was nvidia-352 and now I'm using nvidia-358. the other once will not work like 370 they recommend me not working. http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=73317691
<Abe_> ksft: but my problem back then wasn't the driver... even if people don't believe me, it was the kernel i was using for some reason. it just wouldn't boot with it. i chose in grub menu my old kernel and it booted right up
<eelstrebor> this is strange, xinput --list doesn't display the touchpad
<ScrewedUp> i reformatted my ext4 storage partition to swap - can i recover data?
<Hanumaan> I have Fedora 24, Ubuntu 16.04(just upgraded with errors) and Windows grub2 is controlled by Fedora but in Ubuntu I suppose it is not finding the partition .. and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068723/ how to resolve? is it possible to control the grub2 with ubuntu without loosing any OS?
<Bashing-om> !testdisk | ScrewedUp Not at all sure as swap has no file system
<ScrewedUp> right?
<Bashing-om> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ScrewedUp> i haven't even used the partition so it seems doable to undo the formatting
<ScrewedUp> i'm trying to recover data on the partition
<Bashing-om> ScrewedUp: Not at all sure , but try some of these :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery as swap has no file system .
<manuel_> hola
<ksft> now I can't boot at all
<ksft> the screen goes pinkish purple
<ksft> I'm on a different computer now
<ksft> help?
<lordcirth> ksft, choose fallback/recovery/whatever at grub menu?
<zaccanasta> so no qtwebengine in ubuntu
<zaccanasta> qtwebkit has been removed on windows
<zaccanasta> afaik
<k1l> zaccanasta: that depends on the qt version. not the base os
<zaccanasta> qt 5.5 i guess
<zaccanasta> the last supporting qtwebkit
<ksft> lordcirth: that doesn't work either
<k1l> and that is what 16.04 shipps.
<k1l> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 98 kB
<zaccanasta> well i guess i must use a bunch of #ifdefs for supporting both
<zaccanasta> fedora for instance has qt5-qtwebengine, why is it not possible in ubuntu?
<k1l> zaccanasta: iirc the change came with qt5.6
<zaccanasta> i've been told no qtwebengine support in ubuntu even with qt5.6
<k1l> ah yeah, its included since qt 5.4, but its an issue on debian and ubuntu
<odroid_> hi
<ksft> can anyone help me?
<odroid_> ciaoooo
<odroid_> ciaoooo
<odroid_> ciaoooo
<k1l> zaccanasta: https://marc.info/?l=kde-core-devel&m=142954900813235&w=2 this gives you some background
<k1l> zaccanasta: and here is some more uptodate view on it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-May/010438.html
<zaccanasta> i know it's been a pain in the neck even for fedora (a dependency mess)
<DC85> Greetings, i'm kind of in panic with a RAID issue in a factory server, i need help
<lordcirth> DC85, Step 1: Don't panic.  Step 2: Tell us the actual problem.
<DC85> Hi mister lodcirth thank you for your atention, let me write it
<i-make-robots> hi!  I'm running LTS 12.04.  I've tried to follow the upgrade instructions for latest php5.5 and I keep getting 5.5.37.  MediaWiki is insisting that to run their latest I need 5.5.9.  What do?
<ksft> I can't boot Ubuntu. The screen goes pinkish purple, and I can't do anything.
<TheMar|us> any news regarding the new AMD drivers so i get life in my old 5870 again?
<ksft> If I try to use recovery mode, there's a bunch of text I obviously can't pastebin.
<k1l> TheMar|us: radeon is the only chance you have. there will be no amd support for that old cards
<TheMar|us> i have radeon 5870
<OerHeks> TheMar|us, no, the open radeon driver should work for you, as it does for me
<k1l> radeon is the kernel open source driver
<TheMar|us> many steam games wont run
<Hoshi> tfw when you got radeon 3000 built in your mobo
<TheMar|us> ah ok
<lordcirth> i-make-robots, well, you should probably use a newer version of Ubuntu than 12.04.  That's almost done support.
<TheMar|us> so i guess it will be nvidia next time i buy a computer
<k1l> TheMar|us: amd stopped making fglrx. the now help making amd_gpu in the kernel, but they wont support old cards. you need a new cng card
<i-make-robots> lordcirth - how, please?  I'm old, I need a reminder.
<lordcirth> TheMar|us, new AMD cards are supported, just not old ones.
<OerHeks> TheMar|us, or a recent AMD card, AMDgpu driver is more advanced.
<Hoshi> ToMar|us lets see when AMDGPU will get better perfomance to the good level.
<OerHeks> AMDgpu is also opensource.
<TheMar|us> atleast rx 480 has a descent price
<Hoshi> Oerheks - 880fps on linux vs 2500fps on glxgears windows port? no thanks
<k1l> the amd_gpu setup is way better for linux users. but it needs some more time and work right now
<lordcirth> i-make-robots, does this server have other things on it?  Migrating to 16.04 may be some work, if so.
<lordcirth> Hoshi, glxgears is not a benchmark
<Hoshi> still, my 8500M in laptop still works really slower at Wine than on windows
<Hoshi> dont tested it on steam games so far
<Hoshi> what about 6790? is that card supported by linux driver? should be
<lordcirth> Hoshi, Wine being slow is Wine, not drivers
<mr-rich-76> Does 16.04.1 have a good olde-fasion "run command" dialogue?
<Hoshi> maybe
<lordcirth> mr-rich-76, Alt, if I remember correctly?
<k1l> mr-rich-76: alt+f2?
<DC85> I have a Ubuntu Server 14.04 with a root fs within a raid1-two disk array. Then i have a raid10 array for data, 4hdd+1spare. Someone did a hard shutdown (power button hold) on the system and the system started to hang on boot after grub - Got a blank screen and have to hit ctrl+d to boot. Looks like the powerdown messed the raid10 array.
<DC85>  While checking the arrays with "mdstat -D /dev/mdX" i by mistake removed 2 hdds from the raid10 array and added them to the raid1 array
<DC85> and tried to mdadm --assemble --scan
<DC85> now the mdadm -D reports 2 spare disks on my raid array. I the removed them and stoped the raid10 array which now misses 2 disks. Im afraid i messed it up...
<DC85> *now the mdadm -D reports 2 spare disks on my raid1 array.
<danny__> I have unbuntu Mate installed but my version is older than the new release... When I installed directly the new release I had issues with my WIFI... I wonder... if i upgrade to the new version, will I keep my ancient wifi drivers or the new release will brake it again?
<lordcirth> DC85, this may help: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery
<DC85> lordcirth im afraid something wrong might have been written to those disks oh my
<lordcirth> DC85, And this is one of the many reasons that "RAID is not backups" :(
<DC85> lordcirth the mdadm --examine now tells me that the unwanted drives are part of the wrong array :(
<DC85> and i cant add them to the wanted array because i stoped it
<Bashing-om> ksft: Can you boot to grub's boot menu ? from there we can try and activate a terminal interface .
<lordcirth> DC85, you could try the linux-raid mailing list mentioned in the article.
<clifton1970> hi all
<clifton1970> can i install a ubuntu version on a dvr?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I can
<ksft> how do I do that?
<ksft> "activate a terminal interface"
<ksft> I have grub's boot menu open now
<soee> anyone was using is using ubuntu lite kernel ?
<OerHeks>  ubuntu lite kernel ??
<OerHeks> soee, tell us more about it.. it is not official though.
<soee> http://repo.linuxliteos.com/linuxlite/pool/main/l/lite-kernel/
<OerHeks> soee, i see, not supported here AFAIK
<soee> im asking because of http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-s-devs-invite-ubuntu-and-debian-users-to-install-the-latest-kernels-507412.shtml
<OerHeks> Nope, i won't. as i loose support here :-)
<Bashing-om> ksft: press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot option screen. The line starting with linux containing quiet splash. replace quite splash with the term text. key combo ctl+x to continie to TTY1 . Log in here .
<OerHeks> soee, and carefull, latest might not be the best for your system now.
<ksft> replace it with what?
<ksft> what's "the term text"?
<Bashing-om> ksft: one word "text" with out the quotes .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okaty
<ksft> okay*
<ksft> the screen still goes purple
<OerHeks> soee, and what is light about it? our 4.7 kernel = 47 mb, and *your light kernel* 61 mb ... troll-lol-lol
<soee> light is distribution name
<Bashing-om> ksft: Only one kernel left installed ?
<mentoc> Has anyone had any luck with running apt-get upgrade in the cron?
<mentoc> I'm pretty sure it's a bad idea
<mentoc> but I've been told to make it happen :/
<ksft> Bashing-om: I think so
<OerHeks> soee, you better look for their irc channel then. inviting people here to use it, is not done.
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well we got to boot something . Ya got a liveDVD of 14.04 on hand ?
<lordcirth> mentoc, don't you just need -y ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I don't
<ksft> I might have a USB thing...I'll look...
<Bashing-om> ksft: A liveUSB of 14.04 will work .
<soee> OerHeks: well im sure all this distro user use it :) i was wondering if any ubuntu is using it and this is best plae to ask
<OerHeks> soee, no we don't.
<Bashing-om> ksft: One can also try and boot the OS from grub .. maybe ?
<OerHeks> soee, it is an other distro, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<OerHeks> .. with a huge kernel, lite?
<ksft> Bashing-om: how?
<ksft> not sure if this is relevant: I also have Windows installed, but it won't connect to the internet
<Bashing-om> ksft: We tell grub where the config files are located . see if the system boots .
<ksft> okay, how?
<mentoc> I found a configuration group called Unattended-Upgrades in a few files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d, but I don't see it in the man page for apt.conf
<mentoc> are they used for the same system?
<mr-rich-76> anyone install Powershell yet?
<Bashing-om> ksft: very slowly and very carefully . boot back to the grub boot menu, this time is the 'c' key for a (C)ommand line interface . ya get a 'grub >' prompt . we need to know where the files are lovated . we start looking by what is returned from the terminal commnad ' ls ' .
<mentoc> lol
<mentoc> just use bash
<ksft> Bashing-om: (hd0) (hd0,gpt9) (hd0,gpt8) [...] (hd0,gpt1)
<Bashing-om> ksft: Once more stone walled by the state of my ignorance. I have no experience booting a GPT partitioned system from grub . This is to be a learning experience for both of us .
<Tin__man> uh-oh
<compdoc> booting is no difference
<omarsincara> Hello
<compdoc> you just install the OS on the partition type you like
<omarsincara> any tips on installing msfconsole and armitage
<ksft> Bashing-om: so...what do I do now?
<elliot-59> anyone know how to update lxpanel to 0.8.2, its not on repos
<OerHeks> elliot-59, it is available, for xenial 16.04 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well . best thing is to hope eric^^ returns . Give us a hand :) . Is this machine also EFI endowed ?
#ubuntu 2016-08-19
<ksft> I don't know
<Bashing-om> ksft: In that case we wait for eric^^ or Jordan_u to assist .. because I sure also do not know .
<ksft> okay
<elliot-59> ahh im on 15.10
<elliot-59> god damn lubuntu
<OerHeks> no need for that language, kid.
<elliot-59> sry
<lordcirth> elliot-59, why not upgrade?  16.04 is nice.
<Bashing-om> ksft: Not to say others here do not have the skills and knowledge . those 2 I know do .
<OerHeks> 15.10 is EOL, no updates and such
<elliot-59> im very new to linux, dist-upgrade should do the trick right?
<OmarSinCara36> does any one watch Mr. Robot?
<teward> elliot-59: no, you need to use `sudo do-release-upgrade` or upgrade manager.
<elliot-59> thanks man
<OmarSinCara36> Mr. Robot? Anyone?
<elliot-59> OmarSinCara36: yeah man
<elliot-59> look at my nick
<OmarSinCara36> just making sure
<OmarSinCara36> is he really at prison?
<elliot-59> i was really hoping that prison theory was wrong but oh well
<lordcirth> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth> Also, plz, spoilers
<elliot-59> reddit ruined the surprise, they figured it out like in ep 1
<OmarSinCara36> Can I create a private chatroom?
<bazhang> elliot-59, thats not on topic here at all
<lordcirth> OmarSinCara36, just join a channel that doesn't exist, it gets created
<raymondillo>  quit
<elliot-59> im done with that conv, sorry
<bazhang> OmarSinCara36, ask in #freenode
<OmarSinCara36> thanks
<arooni> anyway (besides say ping) of determining latency on a ssh connection ?  and is there anything i can do to reduce latency ?  connecting from mac os x to ubuntu server 14.04 over ssh and using tmux
<oracle> hi
<OmarSinCara36> I am new to Ubuntu
<OmarSinCara36> But I have been using Kali for 2.5 years
<ksft> Jordan_U: in case Bashing-om's message didn't ping you
<lordcirth> arooni, you could look at mosh
<elliot-59> do i need to close stuff for the 16.04 upgrade to work? i keep getting unresolvable error
<PaulN> Hi All, Looking for recommendations on the best dual boot (win10) and Ubuntu with UEFI tutorial, I'm planning to turn off my bitlocker so I can have dual boot then maybe down the road dual bitlocker back onThanks!
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | PaulN
<ubottu> PaulN: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ksft> Bashing-om: I have my USB thing with Ubuntu now
<ksft> not sure if that helps
<PaulN> Thanks Bashing-om
<Hydr0p0nX> is there another way to do the equivalent of dracut in 16.04.1 or do I just need to install the package?
<oxffff> ?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Well .. that is good . but still have a await someone with the EFI experience to boot into the install . sorry . I just have no care to know everything; some things I have no desire to know .
<ksft> okay
<cajohnson> can't login
<cajohnson> with username in 16.04, acts as a guest account, temporary as in, what might I have done during install to cause this :))
<cajohnson> intel i3 6100 HD 540 32gb
<mrJ0k3R> hello
<mrJ0k3R> hiiii
<mrJ0k3R> :D
<sjroot> So I am having issues with a 16.04 install drive I made.
<sho__> hi.
<sjroot> Hey sho__
<sjroot> Anyone have experience putting 16.04 on a MacBook?
<sho__> Need help on crypto_LUKS partition?
<sho__> Need help on crypto_LUKS partition.
<EriC^^> !mac | sjroot
<ubottu> sjroot: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sjroot> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<sho__> so, I'm trying to move my /home to another partition.
<sho__> do I need to do any other thing than following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving?
<sho__> sorry, the link is this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<pennTeller> Hi guys I cant get sensors to detect cpu fan speed does anybody know how to fix this?
<EriC^^> sho__: are you booted into the install right now? or live usb?
<sho__> booted.
<sho__> yep, unknown filesystem type.
<EriC^^> sho__: live usb then?
<chaotix> Hi, I was interested in testing out "unity-scope-soundcloud" on Ubuntu 16.04, but I got an interesting prompt in the terminal saying thatubuntu-desktop would be removed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068865/
<chaotix> am i right in saying no to this?
<sho__> mm... after seeing the output blkid, there is this curious line.
<sho__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068885/
<sho__> which line should I use in fstab?
<EriC^^> sho__: are you booted in the actual install or live usb?
<EriC^^> copying the home partition to another luks disk or ?
<chaotix> ok im going to try it, worse case scenario i will have to reinstall...  i dont know why logically ubuntu-desktop would be removed, maybe it isnt really removed or its reinstalled or something i am not understanding...
<Bashing-om> ksft: EriC^^ is here ,, and willing to assist . You have your hands on that liveUSB ?
<EriC^^> chaotix: that's the meta package
<sjroot> I get an error saying Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. Specifically, Ubiquity crashed with signal 5. Any insight into what is wrong here? On 2012 MacBook Pro
<EriC^^> chaotix: if you remove it, then a list of packages will be marked for removal in autoremove.. bad idea
<chaotix> EriC^^, ok thanks
<EriC^^> np
<chaotix> EriC^^, ok so unity-scopes-soundcloud is a no go then
<EriC^^> where is that package from?
<EriC^^> !info unity-scopes-soundcloud
<ubottu> Package unity-scopes-soundcloud does not exist in xenial
<chaotix> bash: !info: event not found
<EriC^^> chaotix: that's a command for the bot to show the package info
<chaotix> hmm thats weird...  maybe it is because i added a noobslab repository...  i can check in synaptic to see i think
<EriC^^> try apt-cache policy unity-scopes-soundcloud
<chaotix> N: Unable to locate package unity-scopes-soundcloud again
<sjroot> Anyone know what the deal is with ubiquity crashing with signal 5?
<sho__> sorry, afk there.
<chaotix> thats so weird...  it didnt come up in synaptic either, but i found it by doing "apt-cache search unity-scopes-*"
<chaotix> actually unity-scope-* not scopes
<EriC^^> !info unity-scope-soundcloud
<ubottu> unity-scope-soundcloud (source: unity-scope-soundcloud): SoundCloud scope for Unity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ksft>  EriC^^: you there?
<ksft> EriC^^: I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu, and someone mentioned your name.
<chaotix> it came up on apt-cache policy
<ksft> that you could help
<chaotix> EriC^^, i should let you help ksft or someone else, this isnt even that pressing
<chaotix> i appreciate the help
<EriC^^> chaotix: that's odd, it's requesting to remove unity and ubuntu-desktop even though it's for it
<ksft> No, I don't want to interrupt.
<EriC^^> apt-cache show unity-scope-soundcloud doesn't list them as conflicts though
<lucas__> hola xd
<sjroot> Is there a specific channel for Ubuntu gnome? I have tried to install it on my Mac four times lol
<EriC^^> chaotix: ksft np
<ksft> what?
<EriC^^> sjroot: #ubuntu-gnome
<sjroot> Thanks kindly
<lucas__> usr/bin/mate-panel error :C
<EriC^^> ksft: no problem we can do both :)
<chaotix> that is really weird..  time for my firsr bug report?
<ksft> oh, okay
<chaotix> yay!
<EriC^^> ksft: what's the problem you're having exactly?
<ksft> When I select Ubuntu in grub, the screen goes purple.
<ksft> I had been fiddling with graphics card drivers with help from people here.
<ksft> I think you've helped me with similar graphics card issues in the past, actually.
<EriC^^> chaotix: yup
<ksft> It's a laptop with a dedicated Nvidia graphics card and an integrated one.
<EriC^^> ksft: ok, did you try nomodeset or the recovery mode from grub's advanced menu?
<ksft> I did
<EriC^^> any luck?
<ksft> as far as I can tell, nomodeset isn't affecting what happens at all
<ksft> recovery mode shows a black screen with a lot of white writing that I obviously can't pastebin
<lucas__> ubuntu mate is frozen after some hours :c
<lucas__> help me
<lucas__> plis
<ksft> I'm on 14.04, but I want to upgrade to 16.04 sometime.
<cfhowlett> !details | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> chaotix: ah i see the problem
<lucas__> ok sorry
<ksft> I have a USB thing with Ubuntu on it, but I forget which version it has
<EriC^^> chaotix: unity-scope-home is being removed when soundcloud is installed, and that's removing unity and ubuntu-desktop, check apt-cache show unity-scope-home , it replaces unity-scope-soundcloud
<ksft> probably 12.04, but it might be 14.04
<EriC^^> ksft: ok do you have a live usb you can boot?
<ksft> yes
<EriC^^> ksft: ok boot it and then run sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 once it's booted
<ksft> EriC^^: I'm not sure how to boot it.
<EriC^^> which laptop do you have?
<zombie> hola hay soporte en español? o.O
<EriC^^> !es | zombie
<ubottu> zombie: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ksft> EriC^^: nevermind, I figured it ouy
<ksft> out*
<EriC^^> ok
<ksft> EriC^^: a bunch of stuff about "nouveau" and "SCHED_ERROR" appeared
<ksft> now it's showing the grub menu
<EriC^^> press try ubuntu
<ksft> that was after I did that
<ksft> now it's showing the grub menu it shows normally
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> ksft: try pressing e over try ubuntu and add nomodeset
<ksft> I did that before
<ksft> didn't change anything I could see
<EriC^^> try nouveau.modeset=0
<ksft> EriC^^: after "quiet splash"?
<ksft> hey, it worked!
<EriC^^> ksft: the live usb or actual install?
<ksft> actual install
<EriC^^> ok
<ksft> would you mind helping me with the original problems I was having too?
<cfhowlett> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ksft> yeah, really
<ksft> about the cookie
<EriC^^> ksft: sure
<ksft> I want to be able to run games on the dedicated graphics care
<ksft> card*
<EriC^^> ksft: ok, try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<ksft> I think I was able to do that before, but I recently noticed that they suddenly started performing much worse, so I assumed they had started using the integrated one.
<ksft> EriC^^: "BRoken pipe"
<ksft> Broken*
<EriC^^> ksft: try again
<ksft> I just did.
<ksft> "Use netcat."
<EriC^^> ksft: do you have pastebinit installed?
<ksft> "Exception ignored in: <_io.TextIOWrapper name='<stdout>' mode='w' encoding='UTF-8'>"
<EriC^^> ksft: alias pasteit='curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<ksft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068916/
<EriC^^> then sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pasteit
<ksft> I have pastebinit
<ksft> it's safe to remove the live USB thing now, right?
<ksft> there's no reason anything would be writing to it
<vagrant_> hello
<EriC^^> ksft: ok, try dpkg -l | grep -E "nvidia|linux-headers" | pastebinit
<EriC^^> ksft: yeah
<vagrant_> hello, how to install php
<ksft> what's grep -E?
<EriC^^> !lamp | vagrant_
<ubottu> vagrant_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<EriC^^> vagrant_: if you just want php install only the php packages in that guide i guess
<nacc> vagrant_: what version of Ubuntu? how do you want to use PHP?
<nacc> vagrant_: in 16.04, e.g., you can just do `apt install php`
<nacc> ksft: extended regex support
<ksft> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068918/
<vagrant_> hello
<EriC^^> ksft: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-370
<ksft> EriC^^: Earlier, I wasn't able to boot normally with any nvidia* packages installed.
<EriC^^> ksft: also pastebin the output of "uname -r" and "lspci | grep VGA"
<ksft> 3.13.0-93-generic
<vagrant__> Hi! what is the channel for CSS or web designers?
<ksft> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068922/
<ksft_> connecting with another computer for logging...
<vagrant__> Hi Eric! is that the channel url?
<EriC^^> ksft_: which nvidia do you have?
<lordcirth> vagrant__, #/r/webdev
<ksft_> EriC^^: GTX 960M
<EriC^^> ksft_: is secureboot disabled?
<ksft_> EriC^^: yes
<ksft_> what does it do, other than prevent various things from working correctly?
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> ksft_: try to follow the guide here and see if it works https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316
<lordcirth> ksft_, it allows only ( usually Microsoft) signed kernels to load
<EriC^^> i dont really know much about graphics issues i'm afraid
<ksft_> lordcirth: so it's secured against the user?
<lordcirth> ksft_, it's secured against unapproved malware, boot USBs, etc, in theory.  On some good motherboards, you can set your own signing keys, which is a nice feature.
<ksft_> how could someone be able to use a boot USB but not be able to turn off secureboot?
<rob> hello everyone
<MoziM> hi
<rob> I'm new on here
<lordcirth> ksft_, time.  However, it's mostly to prevent certain rootkits & bluepill attacks.  You can't replace the kernel with a bad one in software.
<lordcirth> It's a decent idea, poorly implemented on most boards
<rob> I'm trying to learn peppermint
<Tin__man> Patty?
<rob> OS Tin
<Tin__man> ahh.
<OerHeks> peppermint got its own issues.
<Tin__man> brb
<rob> I had Zorin
<rob> wasn't too happy with it
<OerHeks> ​#peppermint has their own irc channel on network SpotChat
<rob> oh ok
<MCLobo> HI Guys
<rob> Hello MCLobo
<LargePixels> i just install 16.04 on my 2015 macbook, and i can't get my system to wake after going into suspend mode
<MCLobo> im nw hr such chat?
<LargePixels> googling for an answer doesn't come up with anything useful
<LargePixels> anybody familiar with this issue?
<cfhowlett> MCLobo, the topic is ubuntu support
<MCLobo> im nw in ubuntu this great
<ksft_> is there a way to sort by modified date, or at least to display modified date with ls?
<cfhowlett> LargePixels, no idea about that specific issue.  I purchase a MBA 2 months ago.  to avoid the occasional uncertainly of MACbuntu, I kept OSX.  Installed virtualbox, installed ubuntu to virtualbox.  No problems.
<OerHeks> LargePixels, known issues with 11.4, here is a post that requires compiling a kernel yourself with a patch, maybe too difficult .. http://askubuntu.com/a/795606
<nacc> ksft_: ls -clt ? (`man ls` helps)
<LargePixels> woofers, thanks for the link :)
<ksft_> nacc: looking at man ls
<ksft_> couldn't find it
<ksft_> just finishing those instructions in that forum post...
<ksft_> can't log in
<ksft_> screen flashes and asks me to log in again
<ksft_> EriC^^: any ideas?
<OerHeks> ksft_, still working on that intel hd 530 skylake ? nouveau.modeset=0  # found on http://askubuntu.com/a/770552
<ned0> hey guys, how large of a root partition do you use when installing ubuntu and using a separate home partition ?
<ksft_> OerHeks: I don't know what "hd 530 skylake" is
<lordcirth> ksft_, fyi, in 'less', and therefore 'man', you can use /thing to search
<ksft_> still working on graphics problems, though
<ned0> I saw a recommendation saying 5-6gb was enough but to round up to 10-15, but then the download page mentions minimum of 25gb space
<OerHeks> intel hd530, right?
<cfhowlett> ned0, I put my / at 15 gb on ubuntustudio. using 8.36 of that
<ksft_> OerHeks: oh
<ksft_> I'm not sure
<cfhowlett> ned0, actually, my / is only 11.  I have 5 gb of swap though
<ksft_> OerHeks: nouveau.modeset=0 is how I got it to boot at all
<ksft_> now I can't log in again
<ned0> that ubuntu studio is kind of neat
<ksft_> I'm pretty sure it would work if I got rid of all the nvidia packages I have installed, but then I wouldn
<ksft_> 't be able to use that graphics card
<ned0> thanks for the thoughts cfhowlett, I'm going to roll with .5/15/4 boot/root/swap
<cfhowlett> ned0, sounds doable.  don't neglect your maintenance.  you will need to clean kernels every few months else "run out of boot space" errors
<lordcirth> ned0, why a separate /boot ?
<cfhowlett> sep boot is default with uefi installation, Lorcatar
<cfhowlett> lordcirth, ^^
<lordcirth> oh right EFI
<lordcirth> I'm thankful I don't have one of those yet
<lininois> lordcirth: yes glad I don't have yours
<ksft_> can anyone help me?
<XxTh14G0xX> salve
<lininois> Jews run the banks
<cfhowlett> lininois, wrong channel.  go away with your nonsense
<cfhowlett> !ops | lininois
<ubottu> lininois: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ned0> that's an interesting command
<lordcirth> He was spamming me in PM earlier with various attempts at insults.
<cfhowlett> lordcirth, yeah he did the same to me.  fortunately, hexchat /ignore is a very effective feature
<cfhowlett> highly recommended!
<lordcirth> Yeah I did
<lininois> So lordcirth and cfhowlett both fucking bastards have ignored me. Them fucking pricks
<lininois> You coons
<lordcirth> Thanks
<hggdh> /grep 185.140.114.132
<cfhowlett> ?
<hggdh> trying to find other instances
<lordcirth> I didn't know IRC had grep :)
<hggdh> lordcirth: IRC does not, but weechat has it
<lordcirth> hggdh, ah ok
<lordcirth> I get 'Bad arguments for user command.' in hexchat
<hggdh> sorry, I am not familiar with hexchat. In weechat it is a plugin
<pero> disks gives me a 9 digit read error rate and 6 digits for seek errors but assesses both as ok - normal? ;)
<lordcirth> pero, does smartctl -H /dev/sdx say PASSED?
<Sho__> hello..
<lordcirth> Sho__, hi
<Sho__> I'd like to request help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Sho__
<ubottu> Sho__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pero> lordcirth, yea
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have 2 iscsi LUNs automounting in 16.04? I can get one to automount every time, but the second one will once then reverts /etc/iscsi/nodes/iqn..../ip,port/default  node.startup to manual
<soLucien> does aptitude use apt "under the hood" >
<lordcirth> soLucien, all the frontends implement the same system under the hood
<Sho__> ok. I'd like to request help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving reading that guide, I'd like to move my /home from / to new partition, both /home and new partition is encrypted. the following command: sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/. said to be copying from my old partition to new partition, but resulting in the file being unencrypted. I'd like to reencrypt them instead of copying the 
<Sho__>  /home
<Sho__> sorry for unable to contain the question in one line.
<lordcirth> Sho__, a fun problem.  Firstly, you have backups?
<Sho__> backups? just for whatever timeshift is scheduled to do.
<lordcirth> Sho__, you should copy a backup off the computer, if possible.
<Sho__> so. because I've copied using the first command in that page, the file is already copied to my new partition. unencrypted, the guide says.
<lordcirth> Sho__, Your current /home on / partition is encrypted, correct?
<Sho__> to be honest, I can't see the difference? when I set up ubuntu, I set /home to be encrypted.
<Sho__> how to test?
<morf> magic
<lordcirth> Sho__, do 'ls -a /home/' and see if '.ecryptfs' is there
<morf> Sho__: mount the partition with /home from other os / live usb or whatever ... do ls /home/[username] ... you will see
<Sho__> yes
<lordcirth> Sho__, then it's encrypted.  So your files are actually stored (encrypted) in that directory, and transparently decrypted to appear in /home/user
<lordcirth> Sho__, so I guess you'd want to copy the .ecryptfs directory over, and the empty directory /home/sho but not the contents
<lordcirth> If you mount with a livecd, you could see more clearly what's really on disk
<morf> which is 1 help file and 1 encrypted home file that's mounted over your home by passphrase encrypted by your user password
<Sho__> umm... what's the meaning of "... but not the contents"? the context of the contents.
<lordcirth> Sho__, on disk, the /home/sho directory exists, but is empty.  eCryptfs then makes your decrypted files appear there.
<lordcirth> hggdh, he's back as "pivkles"
<ksft_> When I try to log in, the screen flashes, and then it asks me to log in again.
<ksft_> I have an Nvidia graphics card, and when I remove all the nvidia packages, it works.
<lordcirth> ksft_, switch to a tty and read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to tell you whu
<lordcirth> why*
<pivkles> ksft_: graphic issue
<ksft_> I can't use it if I do that, though.
<ksft_> lordcirth: what am I looking for?
<ksft_> pivkles: I understand that. Do you know what it could be more specifically or how I can fix it?
<lordcirth> ksft_, errors are marked by (EE).  Generally reverse-searching for the last (EE) is a good start
<pivkles> ksft_: you need to use a lower gpu desktop
<lordcirth> ksft_, he's a ban-evading troll who's spamming my PMs, don't bother
<ksft_> any channel ops here?
<ksft_> reported in #freenode?
<ksft_> oh, good
<lordcirth> Thanks
<ksft_> lordcirth: "(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument"
<ksft_> nine of those in a row right at the end with different numbers before them that I assume are timestamps
<lordcirth> ksft_, maybe just ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<soLucien> i guess this is a longshot
<soLucien> but is it possible to set up a machine-wide http proxy ?
<ksft_> lordcirth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069003/
<soLucien> or should i do it for every application
<lordcirth> soLucien, firewalls can do that with redirect rules
<lordcirth> iptables / ufw / shorewall
<lordcirth> Not sure how hard it is though.
<soLucien> i did it for apt-get ,
<soLucien> but now i would have to do it for git, ruby
<soLucien> and whatever other package manager
<lordcirth> soLucien, a firewall redirect is probably worth looking into
<soLucien> alright, i'm asking google for help
<zmc> I just upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04.1, and got the nasty suprise of systemd.  I reverted to upstart and it broke things. Is Ubuntu forcing everyone to take the D or should I file bugs?
<lordcirth> zmc, systemd is standard now.  It is generally wise to read a summary changelog before upgrading if you care about system details.
<BitKid_> haveing truble install ubuntu16.04
<zmc> lordcirth, I understand it's now the default, upstart is still in the tree. Moving back to upstart causes breakage. Is it a mistake that upstart was left in the tree, or is the mistake the bad behaviour?
<ksft_> lordcirth: did you see the pastebin link?
<BitKid_> things atempted: nomad(cant rember full command) apt_osi = off. instler keeps crashing
<ksft_> I really have no idea what I'm looking for
<gtsr> hi
<gtsr> is abigailbucca there
<gtsr> hi abigail
<gtsr> i was wondering if bucca stood for buccaneers
<gtsr> like the tampa bay bucs?
<gtsr> oh okay
<gtsr> thank you
<lordcirth> ksft_, I did
<gtsr> see ya, have a good day
<lordcirth> !offtopic | gtsr
<ubottu> gtsr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BitKid_> any suggestion guys? iv been stuck at this for a week
<lordcirth> BitKid_, you'd need to supply details of exactly when and how the installer crashes
<BitKid_> ok, please tell me what info I need
<BitKid_> I can run commands from terminal
<gtsr> dragnadh, on ipv29
<gtsr> i was just leaving
<gtsr> kthx and sorry and kthx and cya
<BitKid_> after crashing it askes me to send notes, then i am in some kind of ubunto trial
<lordcirth> ksft_, have you changed any settings regarding gcc or your kernel?
<BitKid_> so i shoudl be abel to get the info need
<ksft_> lordcirth: I don't think so
<lordcirth> ksft_, your system is up to date 16.04.1?
<ksft_> lordcirth: no, it's 14.04
<lordcirth> ah ok
<BitKid_> is there a way to debug from terminal so can see if there is any hardware to software incompatabilitys that could be causing the crash?
<lordcirth> ksft_, you're sure you're using the correct driver version for your GPU?
<ksft_> lordcirth: no, not at all
<ksft_> I followed the instructions in the forum post EriC^^ linked to
<ksft_> I got the driver from Nvidia's website
<ksft_> yeah, actually, I'm more sure than I was before that I'm using the right version
<lordcirth> ksft_, oh, .deb package or manual?
<ksft_> lordcirth: it was a .run file
<lordcirth> ksft_, this was after the packages didn't work for you?
<BitKid_> lordcirth any sugguestions?
<ksft_> yeah, but the problems I was having with them were the same
<lordcirth> I haven't had to manually install nvidia for a long time
<lordcirth> BitKid_, if the installer crashes, it should provide an error message or log?
<BitKid_> yes is has this long statment that basicly it crashed and this window will close. then it closes and anothereone opens witha send option to send to developer once i click send i can access the web browser to ghet on the irc
<lordcirth> BitKid_, but it doesn't say why?  Does it say if it's written a log somewhere?
<BitKid_> lordcirth this is on all linux distro not just ubuntu
<BitKid_> not sure ok ill go thru the process again but it takes like 30 min since it will install like 1/2 way before the error comes in
<BitKid_> is there a way to check from terminal if it has a log writen  somewhere?
<lordcirth> BitKid_, what point does it get to?  Installing packages?
<BitKid_> hmm sry didnt pay close attention to thbat
<BitKid_> that*
<lordcirth> BitKid_, you can look in /var/log/apt maybe?
<lordcirth> BitKid_, or /var/log/installer ?
<BitKid_> ok so i have history.log but looks like a nuch of nothing to me
<BitKid_> should i post it in post option anyway?
<vahe> hi , tar how to extract that would not have changed the attribute 755 or 644
<BitKid_> here is all it shows lordcirth ::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069021/
<lordcirth> BitKid_, anything in /var/log/installer?
<lordcirth> vahe, tar -p Preserves permissions
<BitKid_> ya, DEBUG DM VERSION
<BitKid_> sry cap
<lordcirth> BitKid_, that's all it says?
<BitKid_> ya
<lordcirth> BitKid_, pastebin /var/log/syslog
<BitKid_> i think debug should have some good stuff right?
<BitKid_> ok
<lordcirth> BitKid_, wait are those 3 filenames or contents?
<BitKid_> not sure for the diffrence, i used ls and saw those 3 options
<BitKid_> no option for /var/log/syslog
<BitKid_> bash: cd: /var/log/syslog: Not a directory
<lordcirth> BitKid_, it's a file
<vahe> lordcirth: tar -pxvf archive.tar , yes?
<lordcirth> vahe, looks right
<vahe> thanks
<BitKid_> should i past it lordcirth?
<BitKid_> the debug file or any othere one?
<lordcirth> BitKid_, the installer/DEBUG sounds useful
<Bashing-om> ksft_: Another thought ! What kernel are you booting ? show ' uname -r ' .
<BitKid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069030/
<BitKid_> thank you lordcirth for helping
<lordcirth> BitKid_, np.  I don't see anything there about crashing...  This is puzzling.
<BitKid_> you feel my pain i see lol
<BitKid_> any suggestions at all im willing to try
<lordcirth> BitKid_, you say that other distros crash the same?
<lordcirth> BitKid_, are you sure the hard drive is intact?
<BitKid_> yes or install and just stall.
<BitKid_> ok harddrives, I have 1 pcie ssd one ssd 2 1t+ tried on both the ssd
<couerdechien> Hi,I just installed kubuntu 16.04 from an iso, and it is infinitely stuck on detecting my hardware, meaning that it does not have the proper drivers and is extremely slow. A search reveals that this is because a package called apt-xapian-index is missing, but I have no idea how to get it. I tried the #kubuntu channel but it's dead right now. Can anyone here help me?
<lordcirth> couerdechien, to install a package?  open a terminal and 'sudo apt install  apt-xapian-index'
<legendre> hi hi
<couerdechien> oh duh I forgot to type install.... I am mostly new to linux if that wasn't obvious. Sorry about that.
<couerdechien> Thank you.
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<legendre> where can you find the +actual+ current CPU speed/
<lordcirth> legendre, you mean what power management has clocked it at the moment?
<legendre> lordcirth: precisely.
<lordcirth> legendre, cpufreq-info
<lordcirth> legendre, or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lordcirth> Note that downclocking is actually per core
<antonio_> hhhh
<legendre> lordcirth: I don't see it in /cpuinfo/
<legendre> just the reported speeds
<legendre> lordcirth: does cpufreq rely on lmsensors?
<lordcirth> legendre, 'grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo'
<SchrodingersScat> legendre: cpu MHz
<BitKid_> i feel bad for asking for suggestions lordcirth u seem to be the only one available to help xd
<lordcirth> BitKid_, no problem, if I wanted to leave, I would :P
<lordcirth> BitKid_, unfortunately, I am running low on ideas
<legendre> one sec..
<BitKid_> :) so the hype is true i see best comunity=ubuntu
<BitKid_> :(
<lordcirth> BitKid_, pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<lordcirth> This is the kernel log
<BitKid_> what is the dir so i can cat it
<legendre> lordcirth: SchrodingersScat : that's interesting, I don't recall finding dynamic CPU cpeeds under /cpuinfo/
<legendre> Is that something that arrived with lmsensors/
<legendre> ?
<legendre> sorry, rented KB
<lordcirth> legendre, you mean /proc/cpuinfo?  Been there for a while that I remember
<lordcirth> Mine shows 800Mhz, sometimes 1600, it's certainly dynamic
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: now you're a believer, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i "cpu mhz"
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, ? why ?
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, useless use of 'cat' award? :P
<BitKid_> lordcirthh where is the 'dmesg' found??
<lordcirth> BitKid_, I said, it's a command.
<BitKid_> oh sry sweet tho pasting now
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: oh, wow, you got me
<BitKid_> omg wow this is weird i think ur right the problem is here
<legendre> interesting. Thanks for clearing that up.
<BitKid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069122/
<legendre> I'd been having a serious slowdown issue, and was trying to track dynamic cpu speeds. When using cpuinfo, etc. I just didn't seem to see anything other than the 2400MHz spec. clock speed.
<BitKid_> thats a problem right?
<legendre> Is the Core2 Duo have two physical cores, or are they logical?
<legendre> *Does the
<lordcirth> BitKid_, you're installing from a USB?
 * pimpMyNick wants to know when Xorg is gonna fully replaced with Mir
<BitKid_> Yes I am
<lordcirth> legendre, 2 physical, no hyperthreading
<BitKid_> I have a cd too
<lordcirth> BitKid_, does the CD not work either?
<BitKid_> well this time i chose the cd option
<lordcirth> Because this seems to imply that a "new" USB is being plugged in approx twice a second...
<legendre> lordcirth: this machine ran great, then "suddenly" it fell on its face. So slow it was borderline un-usable.
<lordcirth> Yet there is no disconnect, which is strange
<BitKid_> with both i would get black led thign where it teslls me gr: failed to load something
<legendre> this was after installing the latest LTS
<lordcirth> legendre, and the normal clock rate of your machine is 2400?
<legendre> lordcirth: yes.
<BitKid_> Should i do with but unplug the usb?
<BitKid_> do it with Cd but unplug usb ?
<legendre> turns out, that the thermal junction tween the CPU and swink had brokebn down..
<legendre> and the CPU was overheating, and the BIOS must have been clocking it down.
<legendre> is 145-150F that hot for a C2 Duo 2400??
<lordcirth> legendre, that might be.  Hardware problems can be hard to diagnose
<legendre> when it hit like 160, it panicked and did a hw shutdown.
<ksft_> Bashing-om: 3.13.0-93-generic
<legendre> that's when I was like "WTF", this is overheating?
<lordcirth> legendre, 65 C?  higher than I'd like.
<Ben64> legendre: join ##hardware for hardware issues, and use celcius, nobody knows cpu temp in fahrenheit
<legendre> well, it was it.. I replaced the paste, the temp fell to 115-125F
<legendre> and speeds are great again
<BitKid_> lordcirth i have an option to install since this is acting as a trial boot, I unpluged the usb and trying
<legendre> it was all so "silent" that I had no idea what the heck was going on.
<Bashing-om> ksft_: Well .. that is good . but bad such that my thought falls through .
<legendre> no "Hey a-hole, yr maching is hot, and we're cuttig back the clock bigtime"
<legendre> 150F = 65-66C
<legendre> I thought CPU were good to 85C.
<legendre> aka 210F
<lordcirth> legendre, there is a difference between "burns at X" and "should operate at X"
<BitKid_> one quick question lordcirth im not sure, but dose it matter if i use "SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sda)" or "SCSI8 (0,0,0) (sdd)"
<lordcirth> BitKid_, well that would depend what drive you want to install to?
<legendre> lordcirth: yes, I mean to say that 85C was within the operating range.
<legendre> if not not
<lordcirth> legendre, the manufacturer listed TjMax is "point at which it melts" not what it should actually run at long-term
<BitKid_> got u
<legendre> lordcirth: yes, I understand TjMax, design center, design max, temp. overload, etc.
<legendre> I do electronics. I was just surprised to find a modern CPU that balked at 145-150F (65-70C)
 * lordcirth shrugs
<legendre> then again, I didn't catch the temp just before it shutdown
<sho__> sorry. my modem turned off and then I've been flagged as spambot/openproxy.
<sho__> so, continuing from before.
<sho__> after I sync my /home to /media/home, I want to encrypt it. How do I do that/
<sho__> ?
<sho__> basically, the new partition has been encrypted.
<sho__> any help?
<lordcirth> sho__, you copied the .ecryptfs to the new partition in the same location?  Should be able to mount it in fstab and see if it works.
<sho__> eh... mount it in fstab? edit /etc/fstab then use mount -a?
<sho__> basically the files is all copied from /home to /media/home
<BitKid_> lordcirth it failed again here is the pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069187/ also it failed at teh "copying file..." phase
<sho__> but the Ubuntu guide doesn't specify on how I encrypt the new folder.
<sho__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<sho__> that's the guide I followed.
<lordcirth> sho__, crypttab should already be set to mount /home/.ecryptfs/sho at /home/sho.  So as long as you mount the new /home correctly with home/.ecryptfs/ copied over, it should work.
<sho__> using ls -a on /media/home/ gives me encryptfs. But it is colored differently?
<pimpMyNick> I need to add resolution of 1600x900 on my Full HD monitor, using ubuntu 16.04. Xrandr and Xorg-conf method is not working, although it works on all previous versions. May I get some help from someone?
<sho__> as, in the old /home, it is colored light blue and in /media/home, it is colored the same as other folder.
<lordcirth> sho__, 'ecryptfs' or '.ecryptfs' ?
<lordcirth> sho__, also check with ls -l that the permissions match
<sho__> lordcirth... remember that I haven't yet booting up liveCD and do the second command provided in the guide. it is with dot.
<sho__> lordcirth: comparing between?
<MarkovAlert> I have been working in the world of the day of school and I have to 2nd. the first to review
<MarkovAlert> the only way I see you there, I have been
<MarkovAlert> I will not have the right now, I am not going to have
<lordcirth> MarkovAlert, please don't spam, markov or no
<MarkovAlert> lordcirth: the. I am not going anywhere
<lordcirth> Well it's 12:30 so bye, sorry sho__
<MarkovAlert> I will not only is this still have
<sho__> ok. bye.
<lordcirth> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sho__> thanks
<ksft_> asking again in case someone who can help is here now: I have an Nvidia dediated graphics card and an integrated one, and I'm running Ubuntu 14.04. It seems like whenever I have any Nvidia drivers installed, I get a login loop. I can remove them to log in, but then I don't know if I can use the Nvidia graphics card.
<MarkovAlert> ubottu: the the the the the the the
<ubottu> MarkovAlert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksft_> dedicated*
<MarkovAlert> on Fri Jan the the, the only way
<MarkovAlert> the other hand . the other hand, the more you know what you are looking at
<sho__> MarkovAlert, are you trying to make a text generator using markov chain?
<ksft_> any channel ops here?
<sami_> hi
<i-make-robots> hi!  I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now my apache is all bust.  it seems it only reads /etc/apache/sites-available/default.dpkg-dist instead of my old sites-enabled/* files.  what's up with that?
<MarkovAlert> sho lol
<MarkovAlert> i am pretending to be a markov bit
<tonyyarusso> Well, don't.
<MarkovAlert> by using the auto complete on my phone by tapping it randomly
<sho__> what's markov bit?
<MarkovAlert> i mean bot
 * MarkovAlert can spam, too
<MarkovAlert> VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP VoIP
<ksft_> need a channel op
<sho__> so.. continuing on that. how do I encrypt my new home?
<sho__> well...  it's 11.30 so, bye.
<sho__> I'll ask later.
<sami__> hi
<ksft_> now I can't log in at all
<ksft_> login loop
<Netham46> I've got a USB headset that gets terrible quality under Linux, it crackles and pops and sounds heavily compressed. It works great if I pass the USB device through to a Windows VM.
<Netham46> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<hateball> Netham46: what chipset? run lsusb
<Netham46> hateball, just has the headset model, Logitech G930.
<Netham46> 046d:0a1f
<Netham46> Also whenever I hit any of the media keys on my headset my mouse quits working until I replug it
<hateball> Netham46: for the buttons, could this be it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1155819/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155819 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Plugging in Logitech G930 USB headset breaks mouse click behaviour" [Low,Expired]
<nebojsaPA> hi all
<Netham46> hateball, reloading the module that suggests fixes my mouse
<nebojsaPA> someone wifi master
<Netham46> But the audio quality is still terrible
<hateball> Netham46: have you tried adding those options then? that should fix the need for reloading at all
<nebojsaPA> ASUS X550-VC wifi wont  work
<Netham46> hateball, I'm honestly more concerned with the poor audio quality
<hateball> Netham46: yes I understand, unfortunately I am not a wizard of troubleshooting that... in my experience everything has "just worked"
<hateball> Netham46: but I am helping you google :)
<Haris> hello all
<helpless> i have two running ubuntu systems (i cant use them at the same time but i can mount the respective partition). what is the simplest way to copy data from an encrypted home directory to the other encrypted home directory?
<Haris> my apache2 install has borked between reboots yesterday evening. now when I try to install, reinstall or remove it, the process goes to a certain point and then stops there and just remains there. It neither concludes, nor does it engage CPU for doing something. Is there a way to troubleshoot these scripts or find their point of failure ? with bash scripts, one can run them with bash -x script.sh that shows all
<Haris>  the steps it is performing, so one can find out where the syntax error or any other problem is. is there a way to find our what is stopping aptitude, apt-get, dpkg from completing their work in this regard ?
<Haris> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<mgedmin> Haris: you could run atop or vmstat 1 to see what's happening to the system
<mgedmin> i.e. is it busy doing i/o, cpu or what
<Haris> cpu is totally idle
<mgedmin> waiting for disk maybe?
<mgedmin> dmesg may be worth checking -- disk read errors and retries show up very clearly there
<krc4267_> -chat\
<krc4267_> oops
<mgedmin> another useful tool is pstree -a -- find your apt/dpkg command, see what maintainer scripts it's running
<ZFS2> helpless: Copy the home folder when you are not logged in, for example use a live cd.
<mgedmin> then there's strace
<mgedmin> sudo strace -f -o /tmp/trace.log apt-get remove or whatever; then tail -f /tmp/trace.log to see what's happening
<mgedmin> slows things down a lot, but if simpler methods don't help, try it
<starfire_> hail
<helpless> ZFS2, but i need the data of the home folder, not the home folder itself.
<Haris> there's negligible i/o/
<ross`> in the old init.d system how would I make sure that a script isn't started until network is up?
<Haris> pstree output ---> http://pastebin.ca/3697633
<Haris> does it ring a bell ? I don't see anything that helps troubleshoot
 * mgedmin looks
<geirha> ross`: You'd make sure the S-number is higher than networking's
<mgedmin> whoa, plymouth --ping???
<mgedmin> why is apache2 restart doing that?!?!?!
<Haris> no idea ?
<Haris> root     44408  0.0  0.0  24448  8048 pts/8    Ss+  10:47   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 61 --configure apache2:amd64
<Haris> root     44409  0.0  0.0  16824  3308 pts/8    S+   10:47   0:00 /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.postinst configure 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8
<ross`> # Required-Start: $all
<ross`> # Default-Start: 5
<ross`> I have it symlinked as S03ready
<ross`> in /etc/rc5.d
<Haris> what's plymouth ?
<mgedmin> boot splash screen thing
<mgedmin> Haris: I would try 'sudo killall plymouth' to get dpkg unstuck
<geirha> ross`: mh, but networking isn't handled by init.d. Then I don't think there's any good way to ensure it
<mgedmin> and then I would probably reboot to see if that fixes whatever-is-broken because life's too short for debugging
<geirha> Better rewrite it as an upstart/systemd job
<mgedmin> ok, I see lightdm is running 'plymouth quit'
<mgedmin> plymouthd itself should only be running during system boot
<mgedmin> (it's needed to synchronize messages from system services that are being started in parallel so they don't get mixed in the middle of a word or somethig; the splash screen thing is really secondary)
<mgedmin> and when the system is done booting, plymouthd should quit, afaiu
<mgedmin> for some reason it doesn't on your system
<mgedmin> well, didn't
<mgedmin> does it do that on every boot?
<Haris> when I killed plymouth pids' it gave me msg on cli/shell that it restarted apache
<Haris> does that mean, someone on the console worked on this ?
<Haris> from GUI (physically) on the box ?
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> you'd see shells spawned by getty
<mgedmin> this is just something getting stuck
<mgedmin> curious to see those whoopsie processes
<Haris> yep. need to check what is getting stuck
<mgedmin> nah, maybe that's normal
<mgedmin> whoopsie is the error reporting daemon; but I'm not sure if it's always running, or if it only spawns when it detects a crash
<mgedmin> I don't see whoopsie on my ubuntu 14.04 server -- but then maybe it's a desktop-only thing
<Haris> at least there should be some output .. somewhere that one can look into to make things right
<mgedmin> my desktop (well, laptop) is running 16.04
<Haris> what's the apache, php versions on 16.x
<mgedmin> /var/log/syslog is worth a check
<mgedmin> if you see anything there about plymouth, pastebin maybe?
<Haris> checking
<mgedmin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2 says 2.4.18
<noobish-noob> Hello
<noobish-noob> I'm a noob
<noobish-noob> How do I install ubuntu?
<noobish-noob> like where do I get the disc?
<hateball> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<noobish-noob> yeah i know ppl get it online
<noobish-noob> but isnt that piracy?
<hateball> When you're done trolling I am sure #archlinux will applaud your efforts
<noobish-noob> hateball: what?
<noobish-noob> I'm not trolling
<mgedmin> noobish-noob: see http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<ouroumov_> <noobish-noob> but isnt that piracy? -> No. It's distributed for free
<noobish-noob> oh great
<noobish-noob> i've heard free stuff is usually not maintained or patched at all
<ouroumov_> It is maintained.
<ouroumov_> 16.04 has  a five years shelf life
<mgedmin> five years on the server; three years on the desktop
<mgedmin> (but there's a new long-term support release every two years, so just upgrade and be happy)
<Ben64> no, 5 years on desktop
<mgedmin> oh, wow!  I must've missed that announcement
<netvixtra> I wonder why a man should not upgrade to renew the LTS.
<mgedmin> fear of change, lack of time, ...
<nindustries> Hi, anyone ever had this issue with fonts? http://imgur.com/FL1yaRX
<netvixtra> mgedmin: Seems like Slackware could be useful in that matter.
<mgedmin> netvixtra: it looks like you somehow selected a proportional font instead of a monospace one?
<netvixtra> mgedmin: nindustries
<nindustries> proportional? mgedmin
<Haris> apache2 working normal now
<Haris> looks like killing plymouth did the trick
<Haris> nor sure what plymouth had to do with apache2
<Haris> nor=not
<nindustries> Yeah, switching fonts did the trick
<noobish-noob> I cant download Ubuntu over a 56K modem
<Haris> we have 56K modems deployed today as well ?
<thekrynn_> does anyone have recommendations for a portable kvm solution for servers running ubuntu (mainly for initial setup and bios)
<noobish-noob> 3% of america is on dialup
<noobish-noob> We can get cable, satallite  or dial up here
<Haris> dsl
<netvixtra> I guess you should get going with it noobish-noob
<noobish-noob> i live with my grandmother, because my other grandma and both grandpas were killed by niggers in Compton, and my mom was killed by a Jew who was trying to defend itself against my dad
<netvixtra> I guess he was trolling after all.
<Ben64> of course
<noobish-noob> So my dad was out hunting jews, one tried to defend itself but missed and shot my mom
<noobish-noob> then the jews called the cops and my dad went to prison
<noobish-noob> and all my grandparents except my grandma on my dads side, got killed in Compton by gang violence
<noobish-noob> So my grandma is the only one to live with, and she is terrified of black people and Jews
<KpuCko> so who cares?
<Haris> thank you all
<noobish-noob> in addition she thinks any communication with Outer Space is of the devil
<noobish-noob> so she wont get satellitw
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<noobish-noob> and the cable company has no white people to send to install cable
<noobish-noob> so she wont get cable
<ross`> noobish-noob: can you stop loading this channel please...
<noobish-noob> ross`: loading?
<noobish-noob> what do you mean?
<Ben64> !cookie | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mgedmin> sorry, netvixtra, nick completion is apparently the third hard computer science problem :)
<netvixtra> mgedmin: ;)
<hateball> I have a keen eye for trolls indeed
<ben______> hey
<itlab31> hi
<itlab31> hi
<keini> hi
<spillere> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ronilaukkarinen/weed/master/screenshots/tmux.png do you know which kind thing is the person running on the bottom of the terminal to show the ip, temperture, etc?
<Tin_man> spillere, no, but I know a good weather program that does just that..
<Tin_man> My Weather Indicator
<Tin_man> spillere; http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/weather-indicator-desktop-widget-ubuntu-16-04/
<spillere> Tin_man: I'm actually only on terminal, so I am looking for a terminal option :) but thanks
<Tin_man> here
<Tin_man> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<Tin_man> sudo apt-get update
<Tin_man> sudo apt-get install my-weather-indicator
<G33KN3RD> hi
<zetheroo> In 16.04 I am trying to encrypt my home folder with 'sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user' and it asks for a 'login passphrase' of the user account I am trying to encrypt, however it doesn't accept my login password (which I am guessing is my 'passphrase') - what am I missing here?
<ouroumov> zetheroo, are you following this guide? http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<zetheroo>  ouroumov: yes
<ouroumov> It did work for me exactly as described when I did on 16.04 Beta 2, not sure why it would have broken since
<soLucien> hello guys ! Is there any way to set up an OS-level configuration/package that will enforce using a specific http proxy for connecting to the internet ?
<DTime> i'm running "fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda" to turn a partition to ext4 and I'm getting "Inode [numberstring] is in use but has dtime set" what is dtime and should i fix it?
<soLucien> i want to send all http requests through a "tunnel"
<zetheroo> ouroumov: ok, I'll try something else. The user account I am trying to encrypt is one that is made with PBIS (connector to Active Directory) so maybe that's the issue.
<DTime> what is dtime anyway?
<zetheroo> ouroumov: will try with a "normal" user
<zw> Hi there. For some kind of performance test I need to copy a kernel from A to B, I copied modules/initrd/vmlinuz, box boots but interfaces order is screwed
<zw> How can I fix that?
<G33KN3RD> I just wanted to let you all know that I am GeekNerd, and I am evading bans.
<ouroumov> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<G33KN3RD> Wow
<G33KN3RD> its not a friggin emergency
<mgedmin> DTime: dtime is the inode's deletion time, according to Google (http://ext4magic.sourceforge.net/inode_en.html)
<DTime> thanks mgedmin should i let fsck fix it?
<mgedmin> uh, wait just a second
<mgedmin> /dev/sda?
<mgedmin> that's not a partition, that's the entire disk
<DTime> well sda5
<DTime> it's a partition
<mgedmin> ah
<DTime> yeah sorry
<DTime> i'm geetting a BUNCH of prompts
<mgedmin> you unmounted it first, yes?
<DTime> yeah
<mgedmin> you said you're "turning [it] to ext4", so what filesystem was there before?
<DTime> well i'm running fsck now; im getting a bunch of prompts on fixing something but idk what im doing tbh
<DTime> ...ok so don't laugh
<DTime> it was ext4, which i turned into swap because i pressed 5 instead of 6
<lol521> w
<mgedmin> that's the way with fsck; you answer "yes" to all prompts and hope for the best... (and try to remember where the backups are, just in case)
<DTime> so im turning swap back into ext4
<mgedmin> oh, you ran mkswap on it by accident?  ouch ouch ouch
<DTime> i had chest pains, for real
<DTime> ok so you think i should just say yes to everything
<mgedmin> I would mkfs and restore from backup
<mgedmin> if you don't have a backup, uh...
<mgedmin> how important was the data there?
<zetheroo> how do you check whether or not your home folder is encrypted?
<mgedmin> zetheroo: pastebin the output of 'mount' and we'll tell you
<DTime> not VERY important, but it did take a while to gather
<DTime> i'd be happy if i got 95% of it back
<mgedmin> DTime: so the usual recommendation is to make a full copy of the partition with dd somewhere else (onto an external USB disk e.g.) before you attempt to repair it, just in case
<mgedmin> then fsck.ext4 -y is worth a try, maybe you'll get lucky
<mgedmin> otherwise tools like photorec can maybe find something useful in the disk image
<mgedmin> thing is, fsck might damage the data instead of fixing it, if it misinterprets something
<DTime> right
<DTime> y'think it'll mess up everything else as well though?
<DTime> or just certain files
<mgedmin> well, it won't mess anything outside that partition
<mgedmin> inside who knows
<DTime> ooooooh nelly
<wpdivine> I want to convert .wmv files to .mp4 files. Which software should I install? I installed HandBrake before but it doesn't work for me.
<wpdivine> Anyone there? Any advice?
<DTime> mgedmin: any idea what a imagic flag is?
<DTime> and should i fix it
<DTime> or clear rather
<wpdivine> Sorry, no idea.
<mgedmin> no idea; I'm not expert enough
<DTime> im not sure anyone is outside of data rcovery profesionals right
<DTime> this is such a colossal deal
<mgedmin> I would run fsck with the -y flag (answer yes to all prompts) because I don't understand enough to come up with correct answers
<mgedmin> and if you keep saying no, you know fsck won't fix anything
<mgedmin> and if you keep saying yes, there's a chance
<DTime> i'm running -v atm
<DTime> i mean -S
<DTime> sorry
<DTime> not -v yet
<wpdivine> Ok, then. Have a nice time.
<mgedmin> wpdivine: mplayer/mencoder or ffmpeg might work, but this is beyond my experience
<mgedmin> whoops, lost by a second
<zetheroo> mgedmin: thanks for the hint. I figured it out.
<DTime> im scared mgedmin
<ggnoredo> any note taking app recommendation that syncs between OSX-Ubuntu-iOS? voice record is a must
<sawant_> need help, need to install synaptic using it's .deb package
<Xern0r> Hello all, iam wondering how i can apply some security Kernel patches without rebooting, have got an idea ? Do you know Ksplice ?
<netvixtra> There is several guides on using Ksplice, Xern0r
<Xern0r> Yes, it is quite easy to use but do you know another solutions ?
<decci1> Hello
<Riply> hi
<DTime> keep booting into emergency mode; how do i log in?
<keini> hi
<H3nrik> Hello
<bull> any snapper here ?
<soursand> what's a snapper ?
<Netek> hi all, I dont know if this is the right channel as it involves win10 also.  I have a local server running a webserver and ssh server.  I use this machine for development before uploading onto the public server.  Is there a way I can set a local dns in order to see vhosts from the laptop to the local server?
<Netek> Basically what I am trying to do is if I am designing a website for a company, I could just enter http://company and load the local server project company
<Gurgur> Netek you can use /etc/hosts
<Gurgur> for example, you can add: 127.0.0.1 company.local
<Gurgur> and then access through http://company.local
<Gurgur> you can change 127.0.0.1 for any ip address you want
<Netek> Gurgur this includes on a windows machine connecting to the ubuntu local server on the network?
<anticom> Hi all. I might have made a terrible mistake: I've triggered the update from Trusty to Xenial Xerus and then locked my pc since I am at work and had to go away. Now when i try to unlock my PC it goes back straight to the login screen
<anticom> I am able to switch to a cli screen using CTRL-ALT-F<x> and log in there
<Gurgur> on windows you have to define these directions inside C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts, and point the IP address to the IP address has the other machine on the LAN network
<hateball> anticom: does the upgrader run in a screen? iirc it does, and perhaps you can see and reattach to it with "screen -list"
<Netek> Gurgur ok great, so I would have to set this twice.  once on the local server and one on the laptop
<anticom> hateball: i get "application >>screen<< is currently not installed"
<hateball> anticom: oh as it runs as root it'll be "sudo screen -list"
<hateball> anticom: hmmm.
<anticom> hateball: however aftere logging in in this CLI session thing i get "*** Restart of your system is required ***"
<hateball> anticom: do you see any running dpkg process? "ps aux|grep dpkg"
<anticom> hateball: but if i run htop i can still see "/usr/bin/python3 /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader ....." running
<anticom> root is running "[dpkg] <defunc>" :/
<hateball> anticom: yeah but that might just be waiting for input to close/reboot. the upgrade itself might actually be finished
<anticom> So the computer does not reboot automatically once it
<anticom> 's done
<hateball> anticom: Nope
<hateball> anticom: had it been running long?
<anticom> well there where still quite some packages left to be installed
<anticom> Is there any log i can look into to see why i can't log in graphically hateball ?
<anticom> maybe it's something i can fix (?)
<hateball> anticom: well it is possible to kill the upgrade process and then finish it manually from tty
<hateball> anticom: usually such errors are logged in ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> anticom: so running sudo screen did not work either?
<rembo> hello everyone , i have a usb hdd drive with bad sectors, how can i isolate them using ubuntu?
<anticom> hateball: "dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/usr/.cache/dconf/user': No privileges. dconf will not work properly"
<anticom> hateball: no it says screen not found
<Guest78437> anyone
<hateball> rembo: use "badblocks"
<Guest78437> knows how can I check if on my netwwork
<Guest78437> if a port is open
<anticom> btw i'm running ubuntu in german language so i have to translate some messages because they're partially in german
<rembo> hateball: what is the syntax for badblocks to repair?
<Guest78437> basically I have a client messenger that is using a certain port
<Guest78437> how can I check if that port is open
<Guest78437> ??
<hateball> Guest78437: "netstat -untap" will show listening ports
<anticom> hateball: .xsession-errors also says "init: invalid option: --user \\ Try `init --help' for more information.
<anticom> hateball: might it be, that initd has been replaced with systemd already or something like this?
<hateball> anticom: yes, probably stuck in an incomplete state then
<anticom> hateball: is there any way i can restart xserver w/o loosing my session?
<rembo> hateball: badblocks -svn /dev/sd # this will repair and isolate?
<Guest78437> how can we check if a port is open a network ?
<hateball> rembo: I don't actually remember the usage, I just remember the program. You'll need to read the manpage
<H3nrik> Guest78437: nmap -p port_number remote_host
<hateball> anticom: No. Again, did you try "sudo screen -list" ?
<hateball> anticom: Ah yes
<hateball> So many messages
<lol521> Guest78437 telnet ip port
<anticom> hateball: "sudo: screen: command not found"
<rembo> hateball: thanks
<alessandroalb> anyone know Pinguy Builder ?
<Om4rSinC4ra36> the things that no one will ever understand is a child's mind
<Guest78437> anticom: thanks
<anticom> hateball: i tried installing it, but i get "the following packages have unresolved dependencies: gstreamer1.0-clutter, libgl1-mesa-dev, libnux-4.0-0, vim-nox"
<anticom> and they're not installable
<Guest78437> now I have to probe my client on which server and port its conneection is
<Guest78437> thx
<hateball> anticom: yes you shouldnt install it. I just recalled the updater running in a screen, which means you could have attached to it from a tty
<anticom> hateball: so what am i supposed to do now?
<hateball> anticom: I suppose you could kill the upgrade process and then have a look at the second post here to fix things http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade
<hateball> anticom: by "try the upgrade again" they mean to run the upgrader from cli with "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<hateball> anticom: I must afk for lunch a bit
<Om4rSinC4ra36> I'm thinking of something
<anticom> hateball: just a sec: how do i kill the upgrade process?
<anticom> meaninng which is it?
<hateball> anticom: the python thing
<Om4rSinC4ra36> something great
<anticom> using SIGKILL?
<anticom> or SIGTERM?
<hateball> anticom: it should kill its dpkg children, otherwise do it yourself
<Om4rSinC4ra36> If executed....
<lol521> join @milw0rm
<Om4rSinC4ra36> It will change people's confidence and beliefs.
<anticom> okay thank you so far hateball , enjoy lunch :)
<Om4rSinC4ra36> The world's confidence will be completely destroyed.
<local> hello, do anyone can help me how to fix my wifi??
<Om4rSinC4ra36> Help is needed?
<local> yeah,,
<Om4rSinC4ra36> The problem...
<local> when i do rfkill list it says there that my wifi card is hard block??
<Om4rSinC4ra36> are you on a VM?
<local> no
<Gkhnshn_> Selam
<Gkhnshn_> #sohbet
<local> it is installed really on my latptop
<local> it is installed really on my laptop
<anticom> Anyone else able to help? I've no rebooted my system and now it won't boot anymore. The first time I rebooted it hang at "starting show plymouth boot screen"
<anticom> but now it won't show anything anymore
<anticom> i tried ALT-SysRq-E but i get "sysrq: SysRq : This sysrq operation is disabled."
<lignux> Hello everyone! Last night my ubuntu went all into read only mode after i installed steam and a game. Now i don't think that steam caused this but i don't know how to fix it, google didn't help me or my googling skills went rusty. I can't create a new folder even in home or on my desktop. No program can create a .log because of this read only problem. Any cure?
<BobDerBaumeister> Hi, I'm running a dedicated server with Debian 8 on it, but want to switch to Ubuntu LTS cause the release and support cycle of Debian doesn't fit my needs. I heard with Ubuntu I can easily do security updates automatically, and I can plan release upgrades cause the release date of a new LTS of known ... Is Ubuntu baically the same with extra features? I'm new to Ubuntu, so please forgive me.
<BobDerBaumeister> s/of/is
<darkarmy> Basics are required
<BobDerBaumeister> I habe the basics of Debian, isn't that enough? And I'm willing to use the docs etc :)
<BobDerBaumeister> s/habe/have
<zerox> ubuntu rocks
<BobDerBaumeister> zerox: very useful for me
<BobDerBaumeister> zerox: Oh, you joined right now
<zerox> yeah
<zerox> ubuntu rocks guys
<mcphail> BobDerBaumeister: from a server point of view, Ubuntu will be very familiar to you. Most of the packages are the same, and configuration is usually done in exactly the same ways. Some things, such as preferred packages, are a little different. And sometime things like the preferred init system can be a little out of step
<mcphail> BobDerBaumeister: nothing you won't be able to figure out easily if you are familiar with the Debian Way
<BobDerBaumeister> mcphail: I think it's also good idea to try out Ubuntu Server LTS first in my virtual machine and see, no?
<mcphail> BobDerBaumeister: yes - always a good idea to make a trial run
<BobDerBaumeister> Thank you :)
<mcphail> BobDerBaumeister: enjoy!
<MacroMan> I'm attempting to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, but it's failing on upgrading mysql with the error "unknown option '--log-slow-queries'".
<MacroMan> Can I just remove this option from my.cnf?
<anticom> MacroMan: It's just a flag to enable logging of long-running-queries. So if it's not a production server and you don't rely on that information IMO you should be able to just remove it, yes
<MacroMan> anticom, Okidoki. Thanks.
<MacroMan> I've fixed that error and installed the new version of mysql with 'apt-get --fix-broken install', but now running do-release-upgrade tells me there isn't an upgrade available *confused*
<renegadeandy> Hi everyone. Is there a way that I can make all ‘system mail’ be emailed to me for all users, instead of going into the normal mail files?
<tux77> I wanted to install php 7 on Ubuntu 16.04 Server. What is the default php version come with Ubuntu 16.04?
<BobDerBaumeister> 7.0
<Mikerhinos> Hi all, how can I remove a wifi driver that I installed with dkms ? Performances are really poor and I would like to go back to the default one
<BobDerBaumeister> tux77: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/php
<tux77> BobDerBaumeister: Thanks!
<MacroMan> How can I resume do-release-upgrade please?
<MacroMan> I've tried with -d but it doesn't do anything.
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<anticom> MacroMan: I'm currently having a similar issue. Can you try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<anticom> For my apt-get wasn't working. I did 'sudo apt-get install -f' to fix it and then ran 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' which is currently still running
<anticom> Have to wait and see what it leaves behind :)
<MacroMan> anticom, Done both of them. Nothing to update it says, but the sources.list seems incredibly short.
<anticom> hm
<anticom> then you might have another issue than mine
<MacroMan> anticom, I've tried those too and nothing :(
<anticom> do you have a graphical session?
<anticom> ^ MacroMan
<MacroMan> No, SSH
<anticom> what's 'lsb_release -a' giving you?
<MacroMan> Thinks I'm already on 16.04
<anticom> ;)
<MacroMan> That couldn't have upgraded though, it was only running for 20 minutes
<anticom> MacroMan: Oh also you might want to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' just to make sure
<MacroMan> I've run that one too.
<anticom> Well if that all ran fine, from what i can tell you should indeed be at 16.04 already then
<anticom> But i'm not an expert on this
<MacroMan> How long has your upgrade taken?
<MacroMan> It's only a tiny box (2gb ram and 2.4ghz twin core)
<Ben64> MacroMan: pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<anticom> MacroMan: I locked my Machine during the upgrade and couldn't log back in. I had to abort the upgrade and now trying to fix my system
<anticom> the dist-upgrade is still running
<MacroMan> anticom, Have you tried sudo screen -D -r
<anticom> haven't got screen installed
<anticom> :S
<MacroMan> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069929/
<hateball> anticom: does it seem to be using 16.04 packages?
<anticom> hateball: not sure but i think so
<Ben64> MacroMan: might want to re-build your sources.list using this site https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<anticom> e.g. it's installing ubuntu-docs 16.04.4 but it always says "via (some-old-version)"
<anticom> I don't know what this "via (<old-version)" means
<anticom> Now it's lunch-time for me. I'll report back once the dist-upgrade is done
<MacroMan> Ben64, Thanks. Do I select 14.04 or 16.04 for my release?
<Hanumaan> I have 2 OS Fedora and Ubuntu .. when I upgraded to 16.04 it gave errors saying that shim-signed  "grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory" .. but as grub2 is managed by fedora and so how to say ubuntu don't look for EFI and install it?
<ikonia> this is a big problem for how grub2 works
<ikonia> you can't tell grub to behave like that, as grub will manage itself,
<ikonia> so if you have 2 distros fighting to control grub, that is what you get
<Hanumaan> ikonia, so what is the solution?
<MacroMan> Ben64 I selected 16.04, and it's giving me lots of packages to upgrade now. Thank you.
<besoffen> hello guys
<anticom> hateball: when i do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' i get that packages like 'xserver-xorg-video-trident-lts-xenial' will get removed
<anticom> That seems suspicious to me
<boriseto> Hello, does anybody know which GPU is used in dualGPU laptops when using the radeonsi driver (AMD + Intel) and if it is configurable per app? I love the performance and the battery life, but was just wondering.
<hateball> anticom: that's because you've used !hwe on trusty
<anticom> hwe?
<hateball> anticom: that is, xenial packages backported to trusty
<hateball> anticom: and as you will now be on xenial, that is fine
<anticom> hateball: so what does this mean? is my installation okay?
<hateball> !hwe | anticom
<ubottu> anticom: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<anticom> so i can apt-get autoremove them i suppose?
<hateball> anticom: yes it should be fine
<anticom> after all it's ~ half a gitabyte of storage
<hateball> kernels suck up a lot of space
<anticom> haha yes
<anticom> shall i run another dpkg --configure -a before rebooting or is that not neccessary?
<bekks> not necessary unless you want to reconfigure everything.
<anticom> bekks: just wanted to make sure since my upgrade to 16.04 was kind of messed up
<besoffen> im new @ linux and for sure i have to ask you something: when i want to install "vim" through the Terminal i have to check first which Paket i need to. So i write down at first "apt-cache pkgnames vim". Now i see the package "vim" and to see if i need other packages i can listen it with "apt-cache depends vim". So i have to install them all like "sudo apt-get install vim vim-X vim-XX" ?
<bekks> anticom: define "kind of messed up".
<anticom> besoffen: apt-get resolves and installs all dependencies for you
<anticom> besoffen: btw there's also #ubuntu-de just in case you're more comfortable with german
<besoffen> thanks
<anticom> bekks: during the 'upgrade-manager -d' i locked my pc and when i came back to unlock it it wouldn't so i had to kill the upgrade process, reboot my machine get it somehow to boot and continue the upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<bekks> anticom: And what about the "messed up part"?
<anticom> bekks: got this boot hanging on "starting show plymouth boot screen" issue
<bekks> boot with "noplymouth" :)
<anticom> bekks: and how is this done? I thought about disabling the systemd service
<bekks> anticom: Add the noplymouth kernel option.
<anticom> Okay my machine seems to be at 16.04 now. I've got one last issue: I did rename ack-grep to ack using the command here : http://beyondgrep.com/install/ "Renaming ack-grep on Debian-derived distros"
<anticom> But now i can't upgrade ack-grep anymore
<local> hello
<tari> hi guys
<Bundestrojaner> hi
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible, openjdk-8 from 16.04's sources doesn't support audio?
<Bundestrojaner> REW's log starts with "Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no icedtea-sound in java.library.path"
<Bundestrojaner> i don't want to switch to Oracle-Java, but can i do anything else?
<Bundestrojaner> how can i install icedtea-sound on Ubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> apt-cache search icedtea-sound doesn't find anything
<Abe_> icedtea
<Abe_> isn't that that java plugin?
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: seems to be some libpulse-java and libpulse-jni but I have no idea if that might be it
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: i've allready installed both
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: ah :\
<hateball> I do not dabble with java, sadly I know not
<Bundestrojaner> i don't understand why someone does that...
<Bundestrojaner> did the package builder think "i don't need sound in java, so nobody needs it, let's save 100KB in a time a normal disk has 3000GB"?
<lordcirth> Bundestrojaner, "normal disk" for many people is a 500GB HDD or a 120GB SSD, but I see your point
<Abe_> Bundestrojaner: you don't have to install one of those in software center maybe? http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15743026
<Bundestrojaner> lordcirth: but it says browser-plugin?
<Bundestrojaner> Abe_: it seems it works. I had never thought a browser-plugin would do it
<Abe_> Bundestrojaner: so you just installed one of those from the repos? iced tea browser plugin? cool
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lss8> there's a website which shows you which version of a given software ships on different platforms like Debian 7, 8, Ubuntu 15, .. I forgot it's address. Can somebody help? :)
<Bundestrojaner> Abe_: i've installed "icedtea-plugin"
<k1l> lss8: packages.ubuntu.com
<lss8> k1l: but that only works for Ubuntu. the website I'm looking for also shows you the version of debian systems
<k1l> lss8: but that is only for ubuntu. and ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 are dead right now. you can only use ubuntu 12.04, 14.04 or 16.04
<OerHeks> distrowatch, perhaps?
<lss8> no :(
<k1l> #linux might know
<zeroshell> hello
<kisb> hello zeroshell
<zeroshell> somebody can help me about rtl8723be ??
<zeroshell> i was installed driver's but wlo1 always won't detect networks
<energizer> What directories are typically in all users paths?
<_adb> energizer: /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin, and frequently the sbin sibbling to each
<energizer> is it reasonable for me to just put stuff in there that all users can use
<energizer> eg in usr/bin
<phunyguy>  /usr/local would be the preferred way
<phunyguy> that's what local means in that context, so you don't step on the package manager, etc
<energizer> ok
<cariveri> hey. my VLC player tells my region code problem. might this be because I installed a english ubuntu instead?
<lss8> yay. found the website: pkgs.org
<blut> .
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> I'm having video tearing issues with VLC in ubuntu 16.04.
<codephobic> I don't have the same problem when I use other programmes to view videos.
<codephobic> I have an Nvidia gtx 970 and am using the latest proprietary drivers for it.
<codephobic> the tearing is specifically located in the top 1" of the video (whether playing full screen or windowed)
<BluesKaj> vlc has problems with 16.04 and nvidia, I don't have tearing but vlc won't display full screen
<codephobic> ah
<OerHeks> VLC is getting worse indeed with open drivers, scaling, etc.
<codephobic> BluesKaj my vlc works, sort of. It often crashes if I skip forward in videos a few times
<codephobic> VLC works fine in Windows 10 and was working perfectly in 15.10 and 15.04 on Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> codephobic, and my nvidia gpu is an entry level pci 8400gs which works great on 14,04 and 16.10
<codephobic> Is this explicitly a VLC bug/issue?
<hateball> codephobic: try this in a terminal "nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }""
<hateball> codephobic: see if that fixes your tearing
<codephobic> hateball, ok, will give that a try.
<BluesKaj> I think so, codephobic , I've switched to mpv player and it works great
<codephobic> hateball, that's switched off one of my monitors (I have a dual monitor setup)
<hateball> codephobic: oh!
<cariveri> Hi. some how my DVD players wont ply commercial DVDs due to region code issues. but would really be supprising. should all to code 2.
<codephobic> how do I return to the previous state?
<hateball> codephobic: yes well the command needs to be adjusted for that then
<hateball> codephobic: logging out and in again should do it, as it re-reads your normal config
<hateball> codephobic: my bad assuming you had a single monitor
<MWM> hi, I am having trouble with apt on a virtualbox and hope someone can help me troubleshoot it
<codephobic> hateball, no worries. What would I adjust to work with dual monitors?
<codephobic> I have a vertical 1200x1920 and a horizontal 2650x1440 setup, btw.
<BluesKaj> cariveri, I think lkibdvdcss2 from thevideolan site might fix your issue
<hateball> codephobic: lemme see, I know I saw a script that uses xrandr to detect your connected screens and then sets the appropriate stuff
<hateball> codephobic: at any rate, did it fix the tearing on the remaining screen?
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 rather
<hateball> codephobic: otherwise it's rather moot
<BluesKaj> cariveri,^
<ichiyaXnichiya> join #4chan
<codephobic> hateball, I got alarmed at the monitor issue, didn't check the tearing, will do now :)
<ichiyaXnichiya> poor me *sob_sob
<codephobic> btw any command to reset VLC to its defaults? I was messing around with its settings earlier ... because of the tearing.
<hateball> codephobic: check the last post here for a oneliner https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4an7js/linux_nvidia_propriatary_driver_tearing_issues/
<hateball> codephobic: I dont have a dual monitor setup with nvidia so cant vouch for it tho
<OerHeks> remove the ~/.config/vlc
<YankDownUnder> codephobic: you can delete the ~./config/vlc & ~./config/vlcrc
<codephobic> OerHeks, thanks
<codephobic> will do that now
<alessandroalb> anyone know Pinguy Builder ?
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, i don't have that ~./config/vlcrc .. what is it used for?
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: It appears to be used mostly as a basic "MRI" for vlc
<codephobic> just attempted to play an mkv, got pixelation issues :( will try another file
<cariveri> BluesKaj: thx. It did the trick.
<BluesKaj> cariveri, glad to help
<codephobic> nope, no success ... still got that faint tearing in the top 1" of the video
<codephobic> :(
<alessandroalb> anyone know Pinguy Builder ?
<codephobic> back in a bit, gonna reboot (takes a long time).
<MWM> hi, I am having trouble with apt on a virtualbox and hope someone can help me troubleshoot it
<Pici> MWM: If you provide some more details as to what the problem is, someone may be able to help.
<MWM> I cannot reach the network from my ubuntu server 16.04 (on a VM)
<YankDownUnder> MWM: When you configured the networking for the VM, did you use NAT or bridged?
<MWM> I used both actually and switch back and forth at need.  Nat works.  Bridged (which I need for proxy use) hangs on "getting headers" when I update
<MWM> I basically keep the Nat adapter for when I have to use apt
<YankDownUnder> MWM: If NAT works, wouldn't you want to do your updates via the NAT connection? I'm not going to ask about why you're switching, but it does throw a spanner in the works.
<DArqueBishop> YankDownUnder: presumably his VM doesn't have access to the proxy, while the host machine does.
<MWM> NAT is my workaround for the issue.  I need an IP from DHCP for my uses and would like to solely work on the Bridged adapter... I just see no reason why NAT would work but not Bridged
 * DArqueBishop admits he's not entirely paying attention. :-)
<DArqueBishop> MWM: do you run the proxy?
<MWM> DArqueBishop:  what do you mean?  is it my proxy on my machine?  yes
<MWM> is it running?  ... Im working on it.  I think the network is the problem and that if I solve this issue with apt then I might remove one of the possible issues
<sandstorm> Hello, in Ubuntu, I did sudo apt install netbeans but when I run Netbeans, it only let's me create Java projects. How can I enable C/C++ projects?
<indistylo> Folks, I want to do update ntp on my few GCE machines , I did enforced through puppet to all GCE machines, few of them dont got updated. I want deb7u7 version to get installed https://gist.github.com/arunsingh/ceded519ee64deb2f5c9c09060feea7d, Now my question is as root user should I do apt-get update to install ntp deb7u7 candidate or apt-get install 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-2+deb7u7 , Kindly suggest safe way
<bitkid_> hi, i cant get ubuntu to install on my desktop can i get some help please?
<MWM> bitkid_ : what happens?
<ice303> >> bitkid_ : What's the issue you are having?
<joelio> indistylo: I'd fix your puppet
<bitkid_> it started out with black screen irc recomended the nomodset option, then in the install it is telling "were ssorry, the installer crashed"
<joelio> doesn't make sens to use puppet then go around manually installing stuff
<bitkid_> i took out all hardrives and tried both sepretly same thing
<bitkid_> i used usb and cd both same thing
<bitkid_> im thinking itts the gpu driver but not sure
<ice303> what's you gpu?
<bitkid_> gtx970
<bitkid_> if i send the crash report it opens a browser i can past commands in terminal.... maby some kind of debug can prove usefull?
<MWM> did you choose to install updates while you ran the installer?
<bitkid_> i tried both options
<MWM> but you can run in the live environment?
<bitkid_> the trial verson?
<bitkid_> ya i can get to the trial version
<MWM> I am reading https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887544 that might be relevant to your issue
<bitkid_> but i cant install from there
<bitkid_> ooo ok let me check it out
<ice303> had the worst time trying to install Ubuntu 16 alongside Windows 10 on a Acer laptop (stupid UEFI). got tired, deleted everything and just installed Ubuntu. best decision ever
<MWM> WIndows 10 is trying to put some sort of tyrannical control over all machines.  that doesnt surprise me
<BluesKaj-pi> ice303, did you revert your partition table to dos  too ?
<MWM> seems there might be some sort of issue with Nvidia and Ubuntu ?
<bitkid_> MWM well my craash happens after i get in the installation phasse by useing nomodset
<bitkid_> so it wont help me
<cyphix> Hi. My computer has a fresh ubuntu install. But the wifi does not fully works. It takes a lot of time to detect new networks, and sometimes never detects them. She has to reboot the computer in order to detect new wifis. The wireless card is a Qualcomm Atheros AR9285. Any idea why it behaves like that?
<bulgakobot> Hi, I just built a new pc, and neither ubuntu gnome or kubuntu seems to be using the right driver for my RX 480. Is this a known problem?
<MWM> bitkid_ : I thought you said it flashed nomodeset at you... you followed the procedure and used the nomodeset option though?
<bitkid_> ya
<MWM> Im out of ideas then . sorry
<OerHeks> bulgakobot, does it use AMDgpu ?
<bitkid_> it would crash 1/3 way in isntallation
<bulgakobot> oerheks: The card is compatible, yes, but the os doesn't seem to be using it
<bitkid_> :) awww ty anyway
<MWM> Have you checked the md5 on your installation disc?  been a major issue with my installs
<OerHeks> bulgakobot, to see what driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<bitkid_> well i used usb too
<bitkid_> 2 diffrent versionsa too
<bulgakobot> oerheks: ok, I will try. that when I have the computer in front of me. Should I check then come back?
<MWM> right but maybe your download got borked?  Like I said its been a common problem for me
<OerHeks> bulgakobot, sure, let us know
<richardsmd> at one point i had *way* too many files in /tmp. i've since cleaned them up but operations involving the folder are horribly slow. e.g., `ls /tmp | wc -l` output 48, and reported 17.482s to completion. any idea how to resolve this?
<bulgakobot> ok, I'll be back in ~5 minutes
<bitkid_> the pc im trying to install ubuntu on is super super spect out could that be a problem?
<MWM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  is a list of all the different md5  hashes
<bitkid_> i can try downloading it again
<bitkid_> ty mwm
<MWM> if the file hashes match you dont need to redownload, its just 1 stop for me in trouble shooting
<bitkid_> ok
<bitkid_> what about the hardware
<bitkid_> im useing 64 gig of ram and 15 tb space
<MWM> I havent ever found any hardware that ubuntu wont install on (not that Ive done THAT many installs), but if you are using the most current version I would imagine it is supported
<MWM> do you have your boot drive formatted in GPT?
<bitkid_> i  thiunk lst
<bitkid_> not sure it said .lst if im not mistaken
<bitkid_> ill check
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys..
<MWM> if you are using larger than 2tb boot drive/partition you will have to use UEFI and format GPT
<MWM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/514702/installing-ubuntu-on-3tb-hard-drive
<netvixtra> Who installs OS on a 3TB drive in these SSD times
<bitkid_> installing it on a 250gig pcie ssd... tried it on pcie ssd and my ssd they are both under 1t
<SwedeMike> netvixtra: people who have less money?
<netvixtra> SwedeMike: A 120GB SSD is cheaper than a 3TB.. :|
<SwedeMike> netvixtra: well, if you want to store 2TB of data as well, then you can't make do with 120GB SSD only.
<netvixtra> SwedeMike: sure thing.
<DArqueBishop> SwedeMike: that's when you use the SSD as the OS drive and a 2 TB HDD as a data drive.
<bitkid_> hmm hash missmatch on the usb wow t mwm u have been the most help!
<MWM> Ive never used a pci-e ssd.  Are you certain your BIOS is configured to use it?
<netvixtra> M.2 SSD and PCI-E drives are autodetected by BIOS as a regular SATA drive.
<bitkid_> that part 100% sure of , but i have to redownload the iso
<MWM> Yeah Im the best :)  Im glad that helps.  hopefully if you get a good download you wont have the issue then
<bitkid_> ya if i dont ill come back and rant lol u thats y i love the community it rocks xd
<MWM> I always check the MD5 first , because for whatever reason, I have terrible luck getting a good download
<MWM> Im sure there will be someone who can help if you still have issues.  GL!
<bitkid_> thanks again
<MWM> np
<bulgakobot> Hi, this is the guy having trouble with the RX 480 again, it tried the command oerheks gave me but the terminal does nothing when I enter it, it just goes back to the regular prompt. I checked for spelling, and it's not a mistake on his end because that command worked when I tried it on the mint computer I'm postiing from now.
<OerHeks>  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<bulgakobot> That's the same command you just gave me before. Typed it again and once more I got no response from the terminal.
<netvixtra> bulgakobot: are you booted into safe mode?
<bulgakobot> netvixtra: No, regular boot.
<netvixtra> bulgakobot: Did you install the "official" drivers from amd.com?
<bulgakobot> Also, I typed up a long post to put on a forum explaining my problem and what I have tried so far. Do you want me to post that here?
<bulgakobot> netvixtra: no, but when I tried to do that on ubuntu gnome it killed the entire OS.
<OerHeks> I wouldn't suggest the beta AMDgpu too, for now
<bulgakobot> That was when I tried to install the amdgpu-pro following the instructions on AMD's site.
<netvixtra> Worked for me.
<bulgakobot> Do you want me to post the long, detailed explanation of the problem?
<netvixtra> Sure, bulgakobot
<bulgakobot> ok here goes:
<bulgakobot> Sorry for lengthy post, wanted to make sure I got everything.
<bulgakobot> I just built a new pc with an i5-6500 and an RX 480. It has 8 gb RAM and an SSD. I installed Windows 10 and it's working very fast with no problems afaik, drivers installed, etc. However, when I tried to install Ubuntu Gnome, I had a serious problem. After overwriting Gnome with Kubuntu, I had more or less the same problem.
<bulgakobot> When I finished installing from a bootable usb, I immediately noticed that the os (happened with both gnome and kde) was very slow. Taking 5 seconds to do stuff like dragging a window across the screen. Web searching suggested this was because of gpu drivers not being installed right. (the gpu itself is detected by lshw, and my monitor is plugged into it and receiving a signal, but is not listed on system information/about device)
<bulgakobot> . On gnome, I updated everything, restarted, and then tried going to amd's site and installing amdgpu-pro, and the script ran fine but when I rebooted it froze at the gnome logo and had graphical glitches. The installation was unusablea so I started over with kubuntu, but had the same slow performance.
<bulgakobot> Kubuntu's driver manager is apparently fucked up right now and endlessly detecting hardware (known bug), but even after (probably) fixing it by installing and updating apt-xapian-index, then restarting, the problems continued and there was nothing displayed in the driver manager about the gpu. ubuntu-drivers devices only listed something about the cpu (which was also in the driver manager).
<blut> Hey I want to setup an nfs system for /home with locks. I get notified that rpc.statd is not running, but I can't seem to locate it.
<OerHeks> don't paste like that, why don't you give the url?
<netvixtra> The forum link would be the best.
<OerHeks> servers go bonkers
<bulgakobot> Would it work if I posted it paragraph by paragraph?
<netvixtra> Forum link, bulgakobot ?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bulgakobot> netvixtra: I will try to put it on pastebin or something and then come back with the link. Sorry.
<netvixtra> What mobo did you buy, bulgakobot ?
<BluesKaj-pi> bulgakobot, also change the F word to a M word , the effect is the same , but keeps the chat family friendly
<bulgakobot> netvixtra: msi b150m mortar
<bulgakobot> blueskaj-pi: my mistake
<BluesKaj-pi> bulgakobot, np
<OnceMe> hello
<OnceMe> I have ssd and 1tb hdd, I am using ssd on / and I have linux-swap 25G on ssd /dev/sda6 which is from some reason, not showing when I do free -m, why?
<OnceMe> I have this in fstab /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<netvixtra> OnceMe: swapspace does not show in free?
<blut> Where can I find information on statd for ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks>  cat /proc/swaps
<bulgakobot> Ok I have a pastebin link here: http://pastebin.com/NRX86HaA
 * OerHeks stopped visiting pastebin.com and pastebin.ca
<blut> Where can I find information on statd for ubuntu 16.04?
<OnceMe> netvixtra: it does but as 0
<charlie_1anders> I'm hitting all sorts of problems trying to install binaries in lubuntu, constantly getting errors like these : gfortran-5 :
<charlie_1anders>                          Depends: gcc-5-base (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2 is to be installe
<bulgakobot> oerheks: where should I paste it instead?
<BluesKaj-pi> sudo swapon?
<OnceMe> Swap:            0          0          0
<charlie_1anders> using apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, all managers fail
<OnceMe> swapon [options] [<spec>]
<BluesKaj-pi>  OnceMe you can turn swap on in gparted too
<OnceMe> how
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi
<OnceMe> I have made 25G on ssd linux-swap
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi ah I see it now in free -m
<OnceMe> how can I make that perm, in fstab?
<BluesKaj-pi> install gparted then open it , choose the swap partition with a right click and swapoff/swapon should be in the dropdown
<blut> Where can I find information on statd for ubuntu 16.04?
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi I already did all of that
<OnceMe> but on reboot, how to make it perm?
<bulgakobot> RX 480 guy again: I think I will just post my problem on the ubuntu forums, since the solution doesn't seem to be obvious.
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi I guess it will stay like that forever, btw I have 600G of /dev/sdb1 how can I mount that on reboot?
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, is there data on /devsdb1?
<blut> Where can I find information on statd for ubuntu 16.04?
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: no
<OnceMe> I mean it exists, but no data on it
<OnceMe> its ntfs
<BluesKaj-pi> then why mount it?
<rypervenche> OnceMe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#NTFS
<linux2468> the name stands for dead
<linux2468> so does the ip
<BluesKaj-pi> for swap settings in /etc/fstab http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/setting_up_swap.html , OnceMe
<zetheroo> I want to be able to make a file and insert a bash script into it in one command ... is this possible?
<linux2468> encrypt it and you will find it out
<linux2468> writing it yourself makes it easier for you to control
<rypervenche> zetheroo: What do you mean by "insert"?
<zetheroo> I tried this but it's not working: touch mtmounts.sh && echo "#!/bin/bash" >> mtmounts.sh && echo "sh -c "sleep 5 && gvfs-mount smb://server/share" >> mtmounts.sh
<charlie_1anders> Why is there synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude ?
<charlie_1anders> why 3 package managers, when do i use which ?
<charlie_1anders> also , I'm done with everything except aptitude, by far the best
<_adb> zetheroo, you don't need to touch the file first
<_adb> zetheroo: what do you want to put in the file? you can use something like this.... https://gist.github.com/anonymous/95081a11daf5f9ccfd6b7d8e717aad2b
<BluesKaj-pi> charlie_1anders, they all use the dpkg system so you can choose one , and onc eyou do stick with it
<rypervenche> zetheroo: Why not just open the file and edit it manually?
<fyrril> anyone have an answer to this question? It's the only thing that came up for me and it's unanswered :( http://superuser.com/questions/1078552/how-to-force-rsync-to-stop-if-destination-disk-is-full
<zetheroo>  _adb: ok will give that a try .. is that a command that can be executed in the terminal?
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: /dev/sdb1    /home/mysys/Videos/    ntfs    defaults    0    0
<OnceMe> is that ok?
<rypervenche> fyrril: You'res trying to continue to rsync TO the disk that is full?
<_adb> zetheroo: yes. it's called a heredoc. many languages, including bash, support them. i'm just using file redirection so that the contents of the doc get written to the file. of course, since it's a script, you'll want to chmod +x myscript.sh
<zetheroo>  _adb: cool, it works like I need it to. Is there a way to also make the script executable in the same command?
<OnceMe> is that ok for my mount????
<fyrril> rypervenche, in my case I've started an rsync that has since filled the destination disk and continues to run
<fyrril> rypervenche, from reading that post it looks like when it finishes it will just give me errors about no space after the fact
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, 0   1 or  0   2, leave the 0   0 for your / if you use a / partition
<rypervenche> fyrril: Try adding --inplace
<_adb> zetheroo: sure, you can append " && chmod +x myscript.sh" (without quotes) to the first line
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: UUID=68ac264d-7032-448c-bf12-a6d22e58bd06 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<OnceMe> thats there by default
<_adb> zetheroo: for clarification, that'd make the first line look like this: cat << EOF > myscript.sh && chmod +x myscript.sh
<zetheroo> _adb: awesome - thanks!!
<fyrril> rypervenche, thanks for the lead
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, do yuo have separate / and /home/user partitions?
<BluesKaj-pi> you
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: no
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: I have only swap and / on whole ext4
<OnceMe> and thats on /dev/sda disk
<OnceMe> on /dev/sdb I have /dev/sdb1 which is ntfs, and I wish to use it on both windows and linux
<OnceMe> just for videos, so I mount it on /home/mysys/Videos/
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, then your /home is already mountrd on / , so need for an fstab entry
<OnceMe> and / is on ext4 which is /dev/sda1 which is on ssd /dev/sda
<fg_> I  have Xubuntu.  Why the hell they want us to install such a buggy  "software repository"  named "Software"  I'm trying to uninstall some stuff typing 10 times "delet" refreshing and nothing was deleted ! What the hell is going with Ubuntu ...
<rypervenche> fyrril: Also, are you syncing it or just moving data to the other side?
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: it is, but I want to make /home/user/Videos/ to work on HDD and not ssd, for bigger space
<fg_> Someone has the same issue ? or what
<ash_workz> is there a way to tell what the path is to a recent app in the dash?
<fyrril> rypervenche, making a cold backup
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, then call the ntfs partition /media/somename , not home
<fyrril> rypervenche, and apparently I didn't have enough space or sense to not do it all at once
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: well it goes first media and then mount position in fstab as long as I know
<OnceMe> so /dev/sdb1    /home/mysys/Videos/    ntfs    defaults    0    0
<OnceMe> is valid
<OnceMe> and its not media but device
<OnceMe> or am I wrong?
<OerHeks> OnceMe, no, BluesKaj-pi is right, mount @ /media/
<OnceMe> OerHeks: but media is empty
<Guest511> fg_: typing 10 times "delet" doesn't do anything
<OerHeks> OnceMe, or try it, you see why ..
<OnceMe> its not mounted
<OnceMe> how can I see media when that is not mounted?
<OnceMe> Im confused
<BluesKaj-pi> you should use  the UUID for that partition  , sudo blikd will show it, OnceMe
<OnceMe> can someone explain me what to do?
<Ben64> yes, it's been happening
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, pastebin your /etc/fstab so we can take a look
<OnceMe> http://pastebin.com/VZn0tFQk
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, also pastebin the out put of /sudo blkid
<fg_> Gues511   it prompt me the admin  pass, then I refresh and nothing has been deleted ... What I want to say by typing 10 times "delet" is , 10 times typing admin pass to confirm uninstallation
<fg_> Guest511
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, sudo blkid
<OnceMe> http://pastebin.com/ewRBuu5G
<tekisui> ni hao :)
<Guest511> fg_: pastebin what you are trying to do
<tekisui> i think ubuntu uses also mixer
<tekisui> but seems not to work alone
<tekisui> so have pulseaudio
<tekisui> but it has priority -11
<tekisui> it should have high priority
<tekisui> tried to change with task manager
<tekisui> but no work good
<H3nrik> join #arduino
<fg_> Guest511  Uuugh ???  I have nothing to past bin I'm just trying to uninstall stuff with the new Ubuntu software repository named "software"
<H3nrik> woops
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, remove the # in front of your swap, the # means itś not read
<fg_> It uninstall nothing he's buggy asf
<mikhail> Всем привет
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: ok anything else?
<Ben64> fg_: try using 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<BluesKaj-pi> make sure you edit with root permissions and save the file , OnceMe
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: are you sure though
<OnceMe> 0529a350-22ad-4522-9868-d20f07965992 does not exist in bkild
<BluesKaj-pi> yes
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu. i was running 12.04 LTS, ran a service upgrade last night, now my apache doesn't make any sense.  anyone here have a similar experience?
<fg_> Ben64 I think so,  but I'm wondering what is going with Ubuntu-devs  I hope Ubuntu won't be winshit-like
<tekisui> updating from ubuntu 14.04 -> 16.06 was crap
<tekisui> switched to lubuntu
<Ben64> fg_: you're not making any sense
<tekisui> lubuntu is verry light version :)
 * tekisui waves
<BluesKaj-pi>  OnceMe it didn exist because it was commented with a # , changing it needs you to do gksudo  gedit  /etc/fastab  in the run command , make thr change then save the file
<fg_> Ben64 Ubuntu as a lot of useless stuff preinstalled and it becomes like Windows
<Ben64> fg_: that's just like, your opinion man
<OnceMe> BluesKaj-pi: where is that uncommented line uuid here http://pastebin.com/ewRBuu5G ?
<i-make-robots> i'm running 14.04 now, apache people told me to come here for help.  basically... the apache.conf says to read sites-available/*.conf, but it doesn't appear to be doing that.  my sites aren't online and my error.log is empty.
<fg_> Ben64 I'm not the only one
<fg_> Ben64 Tha'ts why Xubuntu exist you knw
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, which line , theyŕe all uncommented?
<_adb> i-make-robots: did you change the defaults? usually apache on ubuntu will look at /etc/sites-enabled/, which is populated with symlinks to ../sites-available
<i-make-robots> _abd - sorry, i meant enabled.  I'm using the defaults.
<BluesKaj-pi> OnceMe, commenting a line means putting a # or soem other symbol in front so line isn read/enabled
<i-make-robots> the only thing I added was a default ServerName.
<OnceMe> I know that
<OnceMe> but why am I uncommenting
<OnceMe> that commented line
<OnceMe> for UUID which does not exist?
<OnceMe> that is my question
<BluesKaj-pi> it didn exist when you ran blkid because it was commented
<_adb> i-make-robots: are there errors when you restart the apache service? which version of ubuntu?
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> uncommented line
<OnceMe> to reboot now?
<BluesKaj-pi> comment means the line is not read , itś skipped
<BluesKaj-pi> ok teboot
<i-make-robots> _adb ubuntu 14.04 LTS, no errors on restarting apache
<i-make-robots> huh.  now my site is coming up 403.
<OnceMe> why is my swap not enabled by default now http://pastebin.com/sBQ2ihTZ
<_adb> i-make-robots: 403 is aforbidden.. make sure the apache users ( www-data) has read access to the site files
<BluesKaj> OnceMe, sudo swapon in the terminal
<OnceMe>  sudo swapon [sudo] password for stefan:   Usage:  swapon [options] [<spec>]
<OnceMe> BluesKaj: but I dont want to run swapon each time I login to the system
<OnceMe> I want to enable it on by default
<BluesKaj> you won't
<BluesKaj> once enabled wit sudo it shoulds stay on now that it's readable in fstab
<ubuntu015> i have this problem with scp:error while loading shared libraries
<OnceMe> swapon is invalid command due
<OnceMe> to the fact that it requires one mandatory attribute
<BluesKaj> OnceMe, how much RAM on your machine
<OnceMe> sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<OnceMe> worked
<BluesKaj> ok there you go
<92AABFRI6> h
<BluesKaj> OnceMe, if you have more than 8GB RAM , swap will seldom be used, if ever
<i-make-robots> _adb after chown www-data:www-data -R * on the right folder it's still 403.
<ubuntu015> scp: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory lost connection
<ubuntu015> any one could help me?
<fsociety_fan> krabador: join "linux1234"
<fsociety_fan> join the channel
<krabador> fsociety_fan, not.
<Guest83963> yo
<linux2468> anything new?
<Guest83963> your scrawny friend said he is done!
<calprost> hello, how do i give root to an user in ubuntu
<calprost> ubuntu server more exactly
<calprost> i'm trying that for 2 or 3 hours and it makes me want to kill myself
<xangua> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linux2468> make sure you know where he is going!
<Guest83963> ok boss
<Tucker> how do i disable KDE-Accessibility icon in systray?
<linux2468> and get him back on that terminal!
<Tucker> is it started with a cronjob?
<Guest83963> your request is my command.
<BluesKaj> Tucker, right click in system tray> sytem tray settings, you'll find display/entry  options there
<Guest83963> done.
<Guest83963> he said something about an encrypted database
<linux2468> get him to me
<linux2468> i will talk to him.
<Guest83963> right away
<Tucker> BluesKaj thx
<ubuntu015> scp: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory lost connection
<ash_workz> can I edit the links in the dash?
<ash_workz> I think there is a duplicate of skype that doesn't work
<ash_workz> I should probably just uninstall it... how do you find out the location of the links displayed in the dash?
<R13ose> When I connect to wireless via WICD, this connects but I can't use the internet.  How do I fix this?
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu015: do you have zlib1g or lib32z1 or etc? there's a couple places this file exists.
<ash_workz> right-clicking on the app only gives the option to launch
<ubuntu015> SchrodingersScat, yes i have
<jordila> Hi #ubuntu communtiy ... trying to liberate a Window$ machine here,
<jordila> no joy :-(
<SchrodingersScat> !info scp
<ubottu> Package scp does not exist in xenial
<jordila> I used LiveUSB ... , but it doesn't load, while it is in my computer
<jordila> what am i missing ? alternatives ?
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu015: i get the feeling you removed something, I think this was default on mine.
<jordila> mmh... thinking loud, maybe a should alternatively a Live Cd and cross fingers
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<jordila> mmh... stupid question here, for Live CD creation... may i use / burn the standard .iso file i'm using for LiveUSB ?
<kexy> did you know mira mesa, California is where the United States raises their spies¿
<ubuntu015> SchrodingersScat: i cheched by find. libz.so.1 there is
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | kexy I actually live near there, but this is ubuntu support
<ubottu> kexy I actually live near there, but this is ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jordila> i answer myself the question ... yes . ^^
<benjam-es> Hi All.. does anyone know why a form post container <iframe> would return a 403 error from the server level (Ubuntu 14.04.2 using nginx) ajax form request.. only 403 when <iframe> is in content
<jordila> hi #ubuntu
<jordila> Scenario: Live USB install... how can it be that system says 'This is not a bootable disk...' ... while it's boot flagged and created succesfully with Unetbootin ? What am i missing ?
<xangua> jordila: does your system supports it? How old is your computer?
<jordila> mmh... xangua , it's a Pentium D :-/
<Guest8810> jordila, are you trying to create live usb on linux?
<jordila> yes... i did created it
<jordila> and successfully used upon other systems
<jordila> maybe xangua is right... and this one is too old...
<Guest8810> try to create live usb from iso file by dd ( dd if=placeofiso.iso of=/dev/sdbplaceofusb) and all will be fine
<jordila> xangua , would in this case ^^ related to USB technical requirements ?
<jordila> i'll try Guesto8810 ... ummh
<xangua> jordila: you can use "plop", a tool to boot from USB from systems that don't support it (plop needs to be burned to a CD)
<jordila> nice to know xangua
<jordila> i love #ubuntu
<xangua> jordila: also if this system is old you may wanna go for xubuntu or lubuntu, not regular Ubuntu
<jordila> xangua ... i'm doing so ( Lubuntu )
<Guest8810> jordila, or give a try ubuntu mate ) nice DE for 2 core systems
<jordila> mmh... Guest8810 .. is so easy a just that command ^^ , LOL ?!
<Guest8810> jordila, yes plug in flash drive, go to location of iso file, and opet terminal and dd if=ubuntu16.04.iso of=/dev/sdb and wait
<Guest8810> but check if your flash drive is /dev/sdb
<xangua> Mmm not even Lubuntu fits on a CD any longer
<netvixtra> should put in a bs=4M there
<netvixtra> so you dont have to wait until tomorrow
<jordila> Guest8810++
<ztane> any lvm super-experts here?
<ztane> my lvm lvs are constantly in inactive state
<ztane> I am dropping to initrd on boot, my root lv is "inactive", can't activate it with vgchange -ay
<ztane> it is on an mdraid 1 :/
<ztane> even if I boot livecd, some lvs randomly are inactive
<ztane> if I vgchange -ay in initrd on regular boot, the initrd shell just hangs.
<ztane> reacts to only vulcan nerve pinch.
<jordila> still i would like to know more about... xangua ^^ hypothesis on the problem's root
<xangua> The problem is your computer is old
<jordila> would (too) old computers reject Live USB because of USB interface requirements mismatch or something like ? :-/
<jordila> xangua ... could you please extend the 'too old' ?
<jordila> ummh...
<Guest8810> now i am using my old 2 core amd notebook, and all works fine( live usb), and i never had some problems with dual core intels to boot with usb flash, maybe iso file is broken, or flash drive
<jordila> nice to know...
<jordila> Still , this is Pentium D , so maybe is really too old..
<Guest8810> oh pentium d is not pentium core 2 duo?
<jordila> but i cannot (still) understand the real underlying issue... further than 'too old'
<jordila> Ummh .. ?
<netvixtra> Core 2 Duo does not support x64
<jordila> let's wikipedia check
<xangua> Maybe Guest8810 is too young :-)
<jordila> :-P
<jordila> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D
<backbox> my upgrading system crashes ubuntu 14.04 everytime
<Guest8810> xangua, pentium d is not core 2 duo? i really dont know
<jordila> is dual core too ...
<netvixtra> Pentium D is an old dualcore x64 system
<jordila> that's damned Intel marketing
<Guest8810> its true )
<netvixtra> Guess you were the coolest guy in the street with a cpu like that back in 2005
<jordila> ...but still don'get the point of the 'too old' vs Live USB not working
<jordila> i love retro-computing ...!
<netvixtra> jordila: tried to boot i386 live usb?
<jordila> ah... i have one of those, ready made for
<Guest8810> try to use floppy drive (joke)...)
<jordila> ha,ha !
<jordila> or magnetic tape ?
<ztane> wat I have core2duo and I am running 64-bit ubuntu.
<netvixtra> I have a few zipdrives
<ztane> or I would be if I got this grub working :/
<jordila> LOL
<netvixtra> IOMEGA
<netvixtra> the best for money.. in 1997
<Guest8810> lol
<AntonM> Is it possible to develop software in Ubuntu?
<jordila> AntonM this is a quite fuzzy question...
<netvixtra> ztane: Wolfdale?
<jordila> not so focused
<netvixtra> sitting around in the dark waiting for a x64 live usb to boot on a cpu that deos not support it...
<nrdb> how do i get "apt-get update" to redownload all it stuff?
<ztane> netvixtra: can't tell anything more :D
<ztane> since I cannot boot
<netvixtra> I could turn on the lights.
<ztane> now if anyone would tell me how to *activate* my root lv without crash in initramfs :D
<AntonM> So is there a way?
<ztane> 1604
<hhee> hey
<netvixtra> ztane: tried booting up a live usb and accessed the install from there?
<AntonM> Are there any software development programs for Ubuntu
<hhee> i have got an error during installation ubuntu 16 lts (studio)
<hhee> error 5 input output
<netvixtra> AntonM: yeah, pico. or vim.
<ztane> netvixtra: did, but not going to reinstall everything...
<hhee> i have already md5 checked check flash (from i installed)
<ztane> evne on live usb the lvm is "inactive"
<ztane> now I succeeded entering lvm lvchange -ay super-vg/root to activate that but it *hangs*.
<netvixtra> ztane: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26886/fixing-unbootable-installation-on-lvm-root-from-desktop-livecd
<ztane> I do not undrstand at all what is happening here
<Adam-M> Anton: Did you look in Ubuntu Software?
<AntonM> Ubuntu Software doesn't open
<ztane> it does have lvm support :/
<ztane> it scans all my partitions
<ztane> the lvs are in *inactive* state
<ztane> except for my swap partition. and I do not get why.
<ztane> this is a 7 year old installation that's been upgraded from something like 8.04 over time
<ztane> but never did I have such a failure
<ztane> I do not get why the lv's are in inactive stage or whatever that means because I've never seen it before
<Noobest>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Noobest asfefrzwuixg
<Guest8810> lol
<codingCookie> hey guys i'm trying to remove i3 completly, because i failed the config. Even if i'm trying to purge the package it is still avaible
<nrdb> how do i get "apt-get update" to redownload all it stuff?
<YankDownUnder> codingCookie: So you don't want to just delete the configurations, right? You want all of the packages gone?
<codingCookie> YankDownUnder: yes
<YankDownUnder> codingCookie: The actual config lies in ~/.config/i3 => to remove the package(s), it's probably best to do so through a package manager like Synaptic...unless you're bent on doing it through the terminal...?
<ioria> codingCookie, i3-wm  is still installed ?
<Flannel> codingCookie: "i3" package is a metapackage, looks like the "real" package is i3-wm, and perhaps i3lock and i3status.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i3  Purge those packages.
<Flannel> nrdb: Can you clarify what you mean by "all of its stuff"?
<nrdb> Flannel, when doing an "apt-get update" it downloads files (or something) I want get it to redownload everything again.
<Flannel> nrdb: to what end?
<nrdb> Flannel, it is erroring, so I thought getting a fresh copy might fix things
<mmeth> I installed blueman to connect a device, purged the package but it left the toolbar icon behind. how do I find the package name it belongs to? can't tell using dpkg
<nacc> nrdb: what is the error?
<codingCookie> YankDownUnder: i deletet it allready trought the terminal, ioria it's not installed, im trying to purge all of these thanks for the advise
<fruitFly> Can I put an SSD in an ASUS K455LA-WX611D?
<Flannel> nrdb: So, that would require re-installing everything, not just re-downloading everything.  Which... is a much larger task.  You should narrow the packages down, to reinstall fewer things.  (It's rare that that would be the issue)
<nrdb> Flannel, atm I don't want to re-install anything ... I want to get 'update' lists again
<codingCookie> thanks guys for your advises!!
<Flannel> nrdb: Oh.  `sudo apt-get update`
<ash_workz> main menu doesn'
<ash_workz> t work either
<nrdb> Flannel, I have tried it many times... all it does is 'hit' everything then error
<ash_workz> I mean, the `main menu` (alacarte) application doesn't work to remove broken links from the dash
<WaV> New to the Linux/Ubuntu community but not to IRC. What is everyone's IRC client of choice for Linux? Have found programs for pretty much everything else I need to make the switch from Windows to Ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> WaV: Two primary ones are HexChat and Konversation. There ARE many more. Depends on what you're comfortable with.
<nrdb> WaV, I am using xchat
<fruitFly> Xchat
<ash_workz> oh maybe it does, it just takes a *really* long time?
<milestone234> I guess Xchat made a huge impression it amazing how many people still use it.
<milestone234> you should use hexchat
<YankDownUnder> Hexchat is merely a continuation of Xchat...
<milestone234> its similar to xhcat but more secure and updated
<milestone234> by continuation you mean updated and still has security updates then yes :P
<WaV> To me it looks like development stopped with XChat.
<milestone234> yes it did
<milestone234> dont use it
<WaV> ok
<YankDownUnder> yeah - dev on Xchat died out...
<milestone234> wav if you want a similar feel use hexchat...there is a room here #hexchat
<Adam-M> Use HexChat
<WaV> Sweet thanks! Joining/Idling there now.
<stochastix> What is the name of the apt-get gui front end in 16.04 ?
<stochastix> or dpkg whatever,
<YankDownUnder> stochastix: GUI based?
<iSheol> sup
<Adam-M> If you want a gui-based update, use Update Manager
<stochastix> yea, I saw ubuntu software center, and searched for tacacs and nothing came up, im guessing that is only online packages?
<stochastix> I just went to the terminal and installed it via apt-get
<freakyy> is there any good screenshot tool which replaces the hotkeys?
<YankDownUnder> stochastix: Install "Synaptic" package manager - it's more concise. More thorough.
<iSheol> anyone with problem install apache2 via apt?
<stochastix> YankDownUnder: Ok, yea, Im just wondering what the consensus is on which GUI one to use, and which cmd one to use that dont get in eachothers way.
<ioria> !info tacacs+
<ubottu> tacacs+ (source: tacacs+): TACACS+ authentication daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.4.27a-1 (xenial), package size 84 kB, installed size 246 kB
<stochastix> Like if you go to debian they will say, youshould only use aptitude bla bla
<YankDownUnder> stochastix: Synpatic is closest...but hey, it's all about choices...whatever you're most comfortable with...
<stochastix> I havent used ubuntu in years lol.  Still trying to find everything. Synaptic was always my choice too. Didnt know if anthing was officially better now.
<stochastix> hmm i installed tacacs+ and it is running already be default?
<YankDownUnder> stochastix: Easy enough to install - either through the "Software Centre" or from the terminal.
<ash_workz> how can you tell what command is running an application? (ie: Files, Software Center, Archive Manager)?
<stochastix> Im used to having to turn things on in systemd after installing.  Did ubuntu just take care of that for me?
<YankDownUnder> stochastix: most everything's been moved to systemd => ergo, systemctl start/stop/restart "name of service" is the norm
<stochastix> YankDownUnder: yea, I just noticed that it nicely enabled it for me automatically.
<stochastix> Anyone know off hand whos tac_plus  application it is?  It may either be pro-bono,  or possibly  Shrubbery's  ?
<benjam-es> Hi All.. does anyone know why a form post container <iframe> would return a 403 error from the server level (Ubuntu 14.04.2 using nginx) ajax form request.. only 403 when <iframe> is in content
<\ni> Someone knows how to clear the dns chache in ubuntu 16?
<nrdb> \ni, that depends on what dns sever you are using
<\ni> nrdb, I mean.. ubuntu desktop
<slapofdoom> hi
<OnceMe> I have this /dev/sdb3 on /home/stefan/Music type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<OnceMe> when I type mount, but when I type df -h, size is not updated
<OnceMe> that partition /dev/sdb3 is 200G big, but df -h shows me only the size of my ssd where / is installed.
<mmeth> where can I configure advanced touchpad settings? three point tap seems to switch to previous window etc
<OnceMe> how can I get the real size of my /home/stefan/Music dir?
<slapofdoom> what are you guys trying to do, i just joined so i just got part of the story
<akik> ocnios-: you use du to see a directory size
<akik> sorry ocnios- , OnceMe
<eduardo__> is here some expert partitioning ubuntu? lol
<OnceMe> akik not a size
<OnceMe> I want total
<\ni> eduardo__,  nop I'm a noob
<akik> OnceMe: du will show it
<OnceMe> du /home/stefan/Videos/ 4	/home/stefan/Videos/
<OnceMe> it does not
<eduardo__> I guess i do not need to partition what has been done!
<OnceMe> UUID=3d4495d7-6638-48b8-a85e-d9dfde12b708 /home/stefan/Videos/               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ioria> OnceMe, try du -sh  path
<akik> OnceMe: it's empty?
<OnceMe> thats how I mounted it on reboot
<OnceMe> akik: yes it is, its  a fresh one
<eduardo__> what key do you push on reboot_
<OnceMe> I just want to ensure that /home/stefan/Videos is using 250G
<tgm4883> OnceMe: 'df -h' maybe?
<OnceMe> I tried that but I dont see /dev/sdb2
<OnceMe> only sda, which is my ssd
<tgm4883> OnceMe: can you 'sudo mount /home/stefan/Videos/'
<eduardo__> merge it... I am out of this chat room! Bye all. Have a good time!
<OnceMe> tgm4883: yes that works
<OnceMe> oh now i see it
<tgm4883> OnceMe: :)
<OnceMe> when I run sudo mount /home/stefan/Videos/
<OnceMe> and then df -h
<OnceMe> is that normal?
<OnceMe> do I need to run that sudo mount each time, or not?
<akik> questions
<tgm4883> OnceMe: maybe, did you reboot after adding it to fstab? Is your home dir encrypted?
<OnceMe> tgm4883: yes I added it to fstab and yes my home dir is encrypted
<tgm4883> OnceMe: That's your problem
<akik> onceme: fstab mounts are mounted automatically unless you specify noauto
<OnceMe> hmm how to auto mount it on encrypted dir then tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> OnceMe: I believe the directory doesn't exist when the machine boots (because it's encrypted), and so it fails to mount
<OnceMe> maybe /home/stefan/.Private/Videos ?
<|WaV|> milestone234: Hexchat looks like it will work. Hopefully scripting for it is fairly simple. Have some extra functions I need it to perform.
<tgm4883> OnceMe: Do you want that drive to be encrypted too?
<OnceMe> Videos?
<tgm4883> OnceMe: yea
<OnceMe> well is it easier to mount it encrypted?
<tgm4883> OnceMe: no
<OnceMe> then no
<milestone234> |wav| we can chat in #hexchat about that
<ztane> finally, got my computer to boot
<mrpanda> join ##breathe
<jordila> hi #ubuntu
<tgm4883> OnceMe: then what I would do is mount it at something like '/mnt/videos' then do a symlink to your home directory
<ztane> really annoying that the livecd is full of all sort of crap but missing mdadm?!
<Seveas> ztane: software raid is crap anyway
<OnceMe> tgm4883: ok I can do that in fstab
<OnceMe> lemme reboot real fast tgm4883
<i-make-robots> anyone here familiar with apache "SoftException UID is smaller than min_uid" error?  i've been getting this since my ubuntu upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<ztane> Seveas: well, it does give certain durability and also speed though
<ztane> this is just my desktop
<OnceMe> is ln -s /home/stefan/Videos /mnt/Videos
<OnceMe> fine tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> OnceMe: no, the other direction I believe
<Seveas> ztane: it does not. raid != backups, and software raid isn't as reliable as hardware raid.
<tgm4883> Seveas: +1
<Seveas> and if you use striped raid for speed, just get an ssd.
<Seveas> more reliable than software raid as well :)
<olmer> Hello. Who can me with install enlightenment 0.21. team "./configure" has been performed successfully, but when the command "make" there were numerous messages like "lib / emile / emile_image.c: 1611: 8: warning: variable 'region' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork '[-Wclobbered] int region = 0; " and "libtool: warning: '/usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/5/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.la' seems to be moved", dependencies were resolved. According compil
<olmer> ation failed state. How do I correctly install this software?
<tgm4883> ztane: he's right, raid isn't a backup, it's high availability
<OnceMe> tgm4883: I made symlink
<OnceMe> but when I go to videos now I see another Videos dir which is symlink
<Seveas> tgm4883: and with raid 0 it's *low* availabity :)
<OnceMe> and then lost+found inside of it
<tgm4883> Seveas: fair point
<Seveas> OnceMe: rm ~/Videos/Videos && rmdir ~/Videos && ln -s /mnt/Videos /home/stefan/Videos
<OnceMe> Seveas: ok lost+found still exist
<tgm4883> OnceMe: ^ you need to remove the Videos directory in your home directory before making the symlink
<Seveas> OnceMe: that's normal. Every partition gets a lost+found.
<ztane> tgm4883: I know
<tgm4883> OnceMe: lost+found will always exist at the root of the drive. You could mount the drive at /mnt/drive2 then make a folder in there called Videos then symlink that videos directory
<mrpanda> :)
<OnceMe> aha ok
<OnceMe> one more thing
<OnceMe> how would I go with encrypted partitions like my /home/ ?
<tgm4883> OnceMe: I'd probably do it that way anyway, that way if you wanted to store more stuff on the drive than just videos it would already be setup
<OnceMe> tgm4883: ah I fucked it up then
<OnceMe> I have three partitions for Music Documents and Videos
<tgm4883> OnceMe: You'd have to encrypt the partition and look at how to decrypt it (probably requiring a password at boot)
<OnceMe> I guess Ill make one partition and it owuld be easier to encrypt
<tgm4883> OnceMe: lol, that works too
<stochastix> What sort of cool Chinese stuff is in kylin  ?  My wife is Chinese and I am considering setting it up for her.
<OnceMe> tgm4883: so how to go with encrypted partition?
<tgm4883> !encrypt | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<noobuntu> Hi. Guys I just updated to 16.04LTS and after an hour or two the wifi drops, I can't reconnect and after a few seconds the list of wifi networks also disappears. I've tried restarting network-manager and using rfkill to block-unblock the wifi but it doesn't help. I have to restart to use the internet. Any idea why this is happening?
<Stockholder> hey guys, how do i hide my ip address here?
<baizon> Stockholder: use a proxy or vpn
<Stockholder> like a @unaffiliated nicknames
<Stockholder> hehehe
<baizon> Stockholder: then you have to register
<Stockholder> right
<noobuntu> baizon you cant see other people's ip address can you?
<tgm4883> !cloak | Stockholder
<ubottu> Stockholder: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<tgm4883> noobuntu: yes, we can see your IP
<Stockholder> ubottu: Thank you so much :)
<ubottu> Stockholder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noobuntu> tgm4883: what is it
<Stockholder> omg
<Stockholder> smartbot
<Stockholder> hehehe
<tgm4883> noobuntu: 103.252.217.92
<stochastix> AUTHOR       The tac_plus (tacacs+) developer's kit is a product of  Cisco  Systems. ....  Does this mean the tacacs+ package in unbuntu is neither Pro-bono, nor Shrubbery, but  yet another version based on ciscos  ?
<tgm4883> noobuntu: I mean, that's possibly kiwiirc.com's IP, I'm not going to bother to check though
<Toobian> Hi. i have a keyboard layout issue. My system is ok with azerty layout, but when i need type passphrase to decrypt my partition (just after grub), i'm with qwerty's keyboard. Do you know how can i fix that ?
<noobuntu> Hi. Guys I just updated to 16.04LTS and after an hour or two the wifi drops, I can't reconnect and after a few seconds the list of wifi networks also disappears. I've tried restarting network-manager and using rfkill to block-unblock the wifi but it doesn't help. I have to restart to use the internet. Any idea why this is happening?
<baizon> noobuntu: yes i can
<owen1> anyone got a script that upload an image to imgur? the script i found a while ago is not working anymore
<Zi1> hi
<pandax6> h
<pandax6> hi
<bipul> Do ACL option is enabled on Ubuntu ?
<pandax6> i need help with this https://askubuntu.com/questions/813340/no-audio-using-front-audio-panel
<bipul> When i have installed ubuntu, i found ext4 is my default my file type. How can i make my file system type into XFS?
<ubuntu061> Hi I am using ubuntu 14.04. My logrotate does not compress file after rotating. I am unable to find the cause
<Jordan_U> bipul: Why do you want to use xfs for your root fikesystem?
<bipul> Jordan_U, What do you mean root file system?
<OerHeks> bipul https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS  and a hint > https://linuxacademy.com/community/posts/show/topic/1502-how-to-install-xfs-filesystem-in-ubuntu-1404-lts
<bipul> When i am addressing file system type, means i am addressing whole OS file system type.
<pandax6> can someone help me with this please? https://askubuntu.com/questions/813340/no-audio-using-front-audio-panel
<bipul> That's ok OerHeks But i am interested to know, how one can enable ACL on ext4.
<bipul> By default i can see on ubuntu ACL is enabled.
<OerHeks> bipul, dunno, why did you ask for xfs
<bipul> OerHeks, Because on XFS file system, ACL is built in and it's enabled.
<OerHeks> bipul and what have you found sofar? i have the feeling we are doing your homework
<Jordan_U> bipul: ACL's are "built in" and enabled by default in Ubuntu for ext4 as well.
<bipul> Jordan_U, I would like to know how should i disabled it on ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> bipul: What is your end goal? Why do you want ACLs disabled?
<bipul> Jordan_U, Because i wanted it to get disabled.
<Jordan_U> bipul: That doesn't answer my quetion. *WHY*?
<bipul> Jordan_U, Because i am using Linux.
<bipul> I have freedom to do what i want. Don't i ?
<Pici> bipul: see the noacl flag for fstab.
<bipul> Pici, Thank you very much.
<pankaj> good evening everyone
<pankaj> this is my first time to irc
<Jordan_U> bipul: You do, but if you actually tell us your end goal we can help you find a proper way to achieve it. Disabling ACLs might not be a good idea, and might not solve your actual problem.
<bipul> Jordan_U, I am doing a personal research.
<pankaj> okay, so what cani do her now
<pankaj> *here
<bipul> Pici, I don't found  noacl flag here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071213/
<Pici> bipul: you need to add it if you want to disable acls.  see man mount for more info.
<bipul> Oh ok.
<pankaj> hello everone
<pankaj> i dont you is this application working
<pankaj> *know
<nubcake> pankaj: which application?
<pankaj> hi nubcake ,this IRC application
<nubcake> pankaj, it seems to work ^^
<pankaj> i dont know , how is this working
<stochastix> Can you make a password for a user that doesnt exist yet?
<pankaj> who are these people
<pankaj> :p
<nubcake> :D
<Pici> pankaj: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, did you have a question?
<pankaj> ubuntu support channel?
<pankaj> okay  :P
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pankaj> sorry im just new here ,
<bipul> Pici, man mount is a big page, do you mind to tell me which line number should i look?
<joshy> howdy
<joshy> quit
<Toobian> I have a keyboard layout issue. My system is ok with azerty layout, but when I need type passphrase to decrypt my partition (just after grub), I'm with qwerty's keyboard. Do you know how can I fix that ?
<joshy> how do i disconnect
<stochastix> What is the root password on a default install ?  Im sick of typing sudo
<Pici> bipul: I don't know. I just searched for acl.  press / to search, type acl, press enter.  press n to go to the next matched item
<Pici> stochastix: there is no root password, the password is locked.
<Pici> stochastix: you can use sudo -i if you need an interactive sudo session.
<stochastix> so I cant go   "su"   ?
<bipul> Pici, I guess root password is disabled by default.
<stochastix> ok, I see
<stochastix> sudo i might work
<anonymous> hi
<ubuntu061> minor bump
<bipul> stochastix, But you can reset your root password, just use echo "Newpassword" | sudo passwd root --stdin
<mentoc> Does anyone know why apt-get would return exit status 100 instead of 0?
<Guest14236> how can i install wlan1 on anon os
<Pici> mentoc: its manpage says it returns 100 on error.
<thekrynn_> hello... has anyone ever seen a unix screen session unattached from screen -ls, but continue to run?
<crossfire> Trying to boot ubuntu from a live CD on a brand new asus laptop. Boot freezing on "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup  - CPU4# stuck for 22s". Any ideas?
<Pici> thekrynn_: what do you mean? screen sessions always run in the background when they aren't attached.
<thekrynn_> posting example
<michauds> you have to press <Ctrl+A> <Ctrl+D> to detach from a running screen
<thekrynn_> https://s4.postimg.io/q3tyt8qa5/Screen_Shot_2016_08_19_at_3_12_23_PM.png
<thekrynn_> multiple screens running, but more than half have detached from the listing
<thekrynn_> so i cant get a record of what' sactually running via screen -ls or listing the screen root path for information
<Pici> thekrynn_: are they being run by other users?
<thekrynn_> all by root
<thekrynn_> all the scripts are 700, owned by root
<thekrynn_> so i know that to be true
<thekrynn_> they will show up in screen -ls for a good amount of time, but randomly will drop out
<thekrynn_> this seems to only be happening on one or two machines in our whole cluster
<Pici> thekrynn_: I'm honestly not sure about this... hmm
<thekrynn_> so its safe to say this is not a typical thing and somehting's probably up?
<thekrynn_> ive combed the /var/log/ logs like 100 times and havent seen anything
<Pici> thekrynn_: are there files in  /var/run/screen/S-root  for all of the missing screns?
<thekrynn_> no
<thekrynn_> they're gone
<thekrynn_> and i cant manually attach to them using the pid
<thekrynn_> yet the script is stil lrunning (i can view the progress obviously, but i know it'sdoing stuff)
<Pici> thekrynn_: and they don't show up from screen -r  either?
<thekrynn_> err, i CANT view
<thekrynn_> nope
<thekrynn_> screen -r pid for one of them returns.. no such screen
<thekrynn_> screen -r name does the same
<OerHeks> to be sure, ls -laR /var/run/screen/
<OerHeks> oh, pici noticed already
<thekrynn_> root@dsp1-log-dc3:/home/ageis# ls -l /var/run/screen/* | grep 'p'
<thekrynn_> prw------- 1 root root 0 Aug 19 11:37 19812.dsp.analysis_logs
<thekrynn_> prw------- 1 root root 0 Aug 19 14:16 31583.dsp.analysis_win_archive
<thekrynn_> (when i do without the grep, obviously just shows empty directories and the path info, etc)
<LuminaFan> Can I ask questions about Ubuntu phone here?
<ash_workz> how can you tell what command is running an application? (ie: Files, Software Center, Archive Manager)?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: grep Exec /usr/share/applications/....desktop
<ash_workz> EriC^^: is .... literal?
<EriC^^> no
<ash_workz> EriC^^: but desktop is?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ash_workz> EriC^^: so um... what is this supposed to do exactly?
<EriC^^> how can you tell what command is running an application? (ie: Files, Software Center, Archive Manager)?
<ash_workz> okay, to avoid accidental xy, I should probably explain my objective; I wanted to open a file with the archive manager from the terminal (since the file location was convenient) but running (presumably ./archive-manager somefile.tar.gz # (or whatever the command would be) — but I don't know what command would launch that application; and ps aux doesn't really help because I don't know what...
<ash_workz> ...I'm looking for, so I figured I could launch the application and then there'd be a way to tell what's running that right now
<ash_workz> EriC^^: ^
<akik> EriC^^: start the app, then run "ps -ef | sort -n -k 2,2" which will sort the pids numerically
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try xdg-open /path/to/archive
<EriC^^> that opens the with the default for whatever file you give it
<EriC^^> akik: wrong highlight :)
<EriC^^> (i'm guessing)
<akik> oh yeah, for ash_workz
<ash_workz> thanks both of you
<skypce> hey guys , feel free to test 4.6.6-1 liquorix kernel compiled for Ubuntu 14.04 (great performance so if you have new hardware unrecognized by 4.5.5 kernel )
<davidjd> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<skypce> https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=co0uhGs84Eg
<Bashing-om> davidjd: Yep . true statement . Not supported in xenial, See: http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/ .
<MonkeyDust> davidjd  that happens with ppa's, better contact its maintainer
<zero_vector> I'm on a brand new install of ubuntu 16.04. I'm having trouble connecting to irc.undernet.org using irssi. It says I'm 'G-lined' for having a virus or trojan. I have had my ip lease for at least 24 hours, so I don't think that this could have been caused by the previous leaser of the ip. Anybody else come across this problem?
<Jordan_U> skypce: Please don't advertise things in this channel. Please stick to answering specific questions asked, or try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Bashing-om> zero_vector: Maybe better addressed in #freenode or #irssi ??
<LuminaFan> I'm also on irrsi and I haven't seen that, but I think you might be able to use a proxy
<zero_vector> Bashing-om: ok, I'll try that. thanks.
<darkmessiah> Hello
<zero_vector> LuminaFan: why should I need to though?
<darkmessiah> Can you guys tell me a good irc software to use on 16.04 ?
<Bashing-om> zero_vector: The guys in #irssi are some kind of savvy .
<dewwii> zero_vector: does their gline message give you a url to check where they first noticed you had virus-linke activity?
<Guest54888> hola...¿alguien en español?...
<Bashing-om> !es | Guest54888
<ubottu> Guest54888: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zero_vector> dewwii: no, just a number.
<dewwii> zero_vector: general irc stuff, really not related to this network, ubuntu or even irssi, but really then you don't know of they found something funny with the person who previously had your IP and it made it to some type of DNSBL
<darkmessiah> Guys, can you recomend a good irc client for 16.04
<darkmessiah> ?
<MWM> Im looking for help with dansguardian/squid (I know this isnt the right channel but the correct ones are always empty) would anyone care to help ?
<k1l> darkmessiah: hexchat is quite the standard
<zero_vector> dewwii: hm, but as I understood when reading about glining it only lasts for two hours, and I've had this ip for 24 hrs
<darkmessiah> Thanks k1l
<zero_vector> dewwii: I don't know what DNSBL means by the way..
<sarek> ubuntu doesnt seem to understand asian characters in the terminal or when searching files. it ignores my asian movies in plex too where they show up on Mac. Do i need to install something?
<dewwii> zero_vector: black list based on your ip or hostname
<zero_vector> dewwii: ah, ok, blacklist. sure, but, see above
<mlvmhn> what are the system reqs for ubuntu?
<darkmessiah> <mlvmhn> depends on the distro
<mlvmhn> 16.04 LTS
<ash_workz> I'm so talented at f'ing things up
<Bashing-om> sarek: A thought, do you have the language pack installed : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale ?
<k1l> mlvmhn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<sarek> Ok I'll try that
<darkmessiah> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bosco> so i have a problem /var/www/website.com/index.html shows when i load my webpage all though i want /home/bosco/public_html/index.html to show as the home page how do  i make that happen i have googled to no avail ? PS i have asked in ubuntu server and no response
<mlvmhn> my computer has 4 GB RAM, dual core processor and built-in graphics
<k1l> mlvmhn: that is quite enough
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  same as mine
<mlvmhn> well, just restarted my desktop because it frooze
<darkmessiah> I have a 1.8 dual-core and it works just fine.
<ash_workz> I used main menu (alacarte) to link an old phpstorm icon in the dash to a newer version of phpstorm (I have 2); it randomly changed the icon to a 25ad
<k1l> mlvmhn: then there is an issue. see the logs whats going on
<mlvmhn> k, how do i do that?
<k1l> see dmesg and syslog in /var/log/
<k1l> if you needed to reboot maybe its renamed to .0 ro .1 already
<mlvmhn> what is the command in terminal?
<sarek> Bashing-om: what i see there is how to change your language temporarily or permenently. Doesnt look like its something you can install to have ubuntu understand those languages
<Bashing-om> sarek: looking . be back soonest.
<maszlo1> man.. struggle getting in here.  snort does not like me in IRC it appears
<sarek> ok
<ash_workz> er hem! I meant... it randomly changed the icon to a ⊘⃞  which of course only applies to the launcher icon, not the dash icon.... naturally? anyway... why are things so hard?
<ultrixx> maszlo1: tried using SSL-connection?
<mlvmhn> what is the terminal command for the log?
<maszlo1> dont think.. 6667 is what appears it kicking me from
<ultrixx> mlvmhn: less /var/log/dmesg.log
<maszlo1> i suppressed the rules, should be fine... knock on wood
<Alvar_> miam
<mlvmhn> ultrixx: "no such file or directory"
<darkmessiah_> clear
<mlvmhn> how will i install Linux Mint?
<maszlo1> are there any known issues with 16.04 with nomachine?
<maszlo1> or is there anything better than nomachine at this point?  that client was kind of a pain
<ultrixx> mlvmhn: then type just dmesg
<sarek> this is part of the problem. is it because of the language?
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ubWqe7Uy/
<sarek> its korean
<sarek> i did sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko language-pack-gnome-ko language-pack-ko-base language-pack-gnome-ko-base
<sarek> oh its because its hfs https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422374
<mlvmhn> can i try Mint using a virtual machine?
<sam12223> hi
<Pici> mlvmhn: This is #ubuntu, we do not provide support for Mint here. Please use #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bashing-om> sarek: Not to sure of your syntax ; see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line .
<mlvmhn> Pici: k i will refrase; how do i install VM in Ubuntu?
<sarek> i think its because its hfs Bashing-om
<ash_workz> is there no other way to get the file path to dash items without using main menu (alacarte)?
<Pici> mlvmhn: virtualbox is in the repositories.
<Bashing-om> sarek: Can not advise as I Have never had  Mac .
<mlvmhn> Pici: meaning?
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  navigate to   /usr/share/applications/
<Pici> mlvmhn: Install the virtualbox package from your favorite package manager. it is a VM.
<sam12223> can i get user ssh command history on my mail once he log out
<sam12223> please help
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: ... and?
<mlvmhn> k, thx
<sam12223> can anyone has idea
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: I assume what's in that dir is everything that can show up in the dash?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: if that's the case I should be able to do realpath {icon}.desktop ... maybe
<ash_workz> nope
<Netwolf> hey guys, is there an oss alternative that allows me to setup a mail server and have people signup automatically on a web page?
<ash_workz> oh, just cat'ing it will show me
<ash_workz> or something
<ash_workz> actually, this doesn't
<ecsi> hi guys
<ash_workz> like the path to skype is not shown in skype.desktop
<ecsi> pls help how to enable post method in apache 2.4
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  what's the output of    ls /usr/share/applications/
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  work with that
<ash_workz> ecsi: /join #httpd
<ecsi> thx
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: it's (a bunch of stuff).desktop
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  that 'bunch of stuff' is your installaed applications
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: hmm... judging by one of these other files, it would appear it *should* have an "Exec=" line
<ash_workz> but skype.desktop doesn
<fsociety> hello
<ash_workz> any yet it works...
<root____1> hi
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  what was your initial question
<ash_workz> oh it does.... it's just not in a typical path format
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  getting somewhere?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: yeah
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: I didn't realize that Exec contained code which resolves to a path
<loquitoslack> Hi
<fsociety_> hello
<the_diff> hi
<fsociety_> your country?
<the_diff> why
<the_diff> do you have any issue
<the_diff> with
<fsociety_> i just lil bit in english..
<the_diff> ok no issue
<the_diff> i can understand
<the_diff> your country ?
<fsociety_> ive got a question..
<the_diff> and real name
<fsociety_> my real name?
<the_diff> yeh
<fsociety_> for what??
<the_diff> just wanna ask
<stochastix> Ok so iff %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  then what is the point of sudo if the user has the same privs as root does ?
<Pici> !offtopic | fsociety_
<ubottu> fsociety_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_diff> hey
<the_diff> there
<the_diff> fsociety
<fsociety_> im here..
<the_diff> what you doing
<the_diff> are you a linux devloper
<fsociety_> nope
<the_diff> then ?
<_adb> !offtopic | the_diff
<ubottu> the_diff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_diff> system administrator
<fsociety_> im just a noobs in linux world
<loquitoslack> No, sorry.
<the_diff> ok
<pavlos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<the_diff> hi
<the_diff> there
<the_diff> fsociaty
<the_diff> ?
<Pici> the_diff: Are you having trouble reading the message from ubottu here?
<avidminer> hi all
<TaZeR> hi does anyone know if Ubuntu is compatible with XCOM 2?
<morf> xcom2 like in wine? i guess
<TaZeR> yea the game
<morf> or the new one ... sure i gues
<TaZeR> i wanna play it with my ATI Radeon graphics card
<morf> with the steam if you have good hw / drivers sure why not
<TaZeR> will i get good performance?
<TaZeR> i have radeon r9 390x
<morf> dunno
<morf> yeah sure looks like good gpu
<morf> gl & enjoy
<TaZeR> thanks
<i-make-robots> hey all, I tried to "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" and it did NOT install xml or mbstring in ubuntu 14.04.  is this expected?  how do i get those php extensions installed OK?
<i-make-robots> google has been no help
<MonkeyDust> !find mbstring
<ubottu> Found: php-mbstring, php7.0-mbstring, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mbstring&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<i-make-robots> Unable to locate package php-mbstring
<MonkeyDust> i-make-robots  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<i-make-robots> i have recently run apt-get update
<i-make-robots> MonkeyDust - Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> !info php-mbstring trusty
<ubottu> Package php-mbstring does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> !info php-mbstring xenial
<ubottu> php-mbstring (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): MBSTRING module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<winsen> boot repair doesn't work with debian any clue guys?
<winsen> I mean to repair the Grub
<MonkeyDust> i-make-robots  as you can see, you need 16.04 if you want php-mbstring
<nicomachus> winsen: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<winsen> <nicomachus: I mean trie boot repair from ubuntu live cd 3 times following steps boot repair unfortunately it didn't repair the grub? I have multiboot machine
<winsen> *I tried
<nicomachus> winsen: did you read the prompt after it finished, where it said "if this doesn't work, here is the link to the log you can share on your favorite tech support forum to ask for advice"?
<ckorzhik> What is a right way to install of full disk encryption (without boot)?
<ckorzhik> What should I write in /etc/default/grub?
<winsen> nicomachus: which line?
<marta_> Hello, any one can help me out, please
<marta_> ?
 * V7 np: Yamakasi - Boss Comme De Feus (0:02 / 4:00)
<V7> Yeah ... marta_
<marta_> CHeers, so... i had xubuntu installed and turn it to lubuntu
<V7> So ? :D
<marta_> started to clean some dependencies, and now when i start the OS it says /dev/sda9: clean 240677/1509248 files, 1603522/63472264 blocks
<notadeveloper_> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<marta_> and dont do nothing, dont load and when i try to logout and login with the lubuntu interface it doesnt work
<marta_> V7 is it easy to fix ?
<V7> hmm
<V7> marta_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761653/startup-problem-in-16-04-lts
<marta_> thank you very much V7
<V7> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322111
<V7> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171738
<V7> aw
<V7> smth. with "Resizing the filesystem"
<bekks> Which doesnt happen without user interaction.
<V7> <3 Linux 'cause you always can fix everything :)
<V7> If you have time ... ofc
<V7> marta_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1504688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504688 in upstart (Ubuntu) "fsck runs on every boot (clean install, single ext4 filesystem)" [High,Invalid]
<V7> Hope 4 links'll help
<V7> bekks: You didn't crash your own os ?
<bekks> V7: Last time, a decade ago, I b0rked a LFS install :)
<V7> hi5 ! :D
<marta_> Reading V7 hope so, cheers!
<V7> marta_: Type here if smth. else
<hhee> hey
<marta_> Thumbs up V7
<hhee> which one i need to choose in ubuntu 16 lts to install usual gvim?
<bekks> hhee: "gvim" :)
<hhee> bekks, well
<hhee> Package gvim is a virtual package provided by:
<hhee> You should explicitly select one to install.
<hhee> gkt or gkt2 or gnome
<xgpt> Hey everyone. Is there a way to install ubuntu inside of windows still? I know WUBI was a thing for a while. Is that still safe to use? I'd like to install Lubuntu using WUBI.
<bekks> hhee: I'd just use vim-gtk
<hhee> bekks, got it, but what if the difference?
<bekks> !wubi | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<xgpt> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xgpt> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<bekks> hhee: your question misses the second part.
<V7> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hhee> bekks, what difference between them? :)
<V7> Cycle !automate and !cloning :D
<hhee> bekks, visually they almost identical?
<bekks> hhee: different graphical frameworks used. Aka "they look different, but they do the same." :)
<V7> I choose which one faster
<hhee> bekks, cool
<hhee> thx
<bekks> V7: a gui is always faster as the user clicking around.
<V7> nah
<V7> Imagine all compiz features on :D
<bekks> V7: Been there, did that. The above still applies :P
<V7> o.o
<V7> Intel Core i9, 20GBram, GTX 2k ?
<bekks> V7: Irrelevant. You cant expect a gui to be fast when using graphical effects that are slower than a turtle.
<xgpt> Does the ubuntu/lubuntu livecd/liveusbs run entirely inside of ram? I want to boot the livecd/liveusb and install the disto TO the SAME usb drive. Is that possible?
<bekks> xgpt: they do run from the livecd.
<V7> os will load stuff from cs
<V7> cd *
<xgpt> bekks: they load entirely into ram? So I can load the system, and unmount/remount the USB drive without consequence?
<V7> System'll load, but other stuff - won't
<bekks> xgpt: you need the "toram" option when booting.
<northumbrian> .
<V7> You won't install system without USB ... 'cause it'll unzip stuff from itself and cp to the storage ...
<MonkeyDust> xgpt  read this   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<V7> ah ... toram ...
<xgpt> aah, right, right, I remember that. Thanks bekks and MonkeyDust
<V7> forget
<V7> I forgot ... that ...
<V7> n1
<sus8766> hi! i need a little help with firewall on server; i want to redirect port 22 (ssh) to port 2222. i'm using ufw and already done prerouting in before.rules ... the problem is that i need to open port 2222 along port 22 (it's logical since we are just rerouting traffic). is possible to reroute this traffic without opening port 2222, so that only 22 could be used outside?
<xgpt> is lubuntu the same underlying OS as ubuntu? do they share repos?
<V7> Why you can't start service on 2222 port ?
<ckorzhik> sorry, i had reboot my machine. Am I missed something about encryption?
<bekks> xgpt: yes.
<xgpt> bekks: thnx
<V7> sus8766: ?
<ckorzhik> Can I mount root in crypttab if my boot is not encrypted?
<sus8766> V7: i have service on 2222 port and i've done redirect from 22 to 2222; i want to close port 2222 down, so the users can't connect from 22 and 2222 - but would still like that this redirect would work (currently both 22 and 2222 must be allowed on firewall because if i remove 2222, then redirect doesn't work)
<sus8766> but the ssh can't run on 22 since it's not run by root
<bekks> sus8766: So run it on 2222 and create an iptables rule redirecting (and allowing) traffic from 22 to 2222.
<bekks> sus8766: Are you actually trying to create NAT forwarding rules? :)
<sus8766> bekks: yes, this already works (i added prerouting rule to ufw's before.rules). the only problem now is that user can connect to both 22 and 2222 - i want to enable only 22 for them
<bekks> so disallow external access to 2222, and redirect *:22 to localhost:2222
<bipul> I have created a group name "control". And i have assigned it to user "bipul" through which i am log in.Now when i am trying to check it is there in bipul via id bipul, i am unable to see that group name.
<bipul> Do i know why?
<dewwii> bipul: groups bipul
<bipul> Do i need to relogin into my machine?
<winsen> hi all
<bekks> bipul: Yes.
<dewwii> oh yeah you need to log off and back in if you haven't
<winsen> how can I install pdf studio?
<bipul> Yes, thank you.
<bekks> winsen: Is that some 3rd party software?
<winsen> bekks: sorry?
<winsen> bekks: it's free pdf editor
<bekks> winsen: Its a demo version, and they provide install instructions.
<bekks> winsen: https://www.qoppa.com/pdfstudio/demo/download/
<winsen> any good free pdf editor?
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<MonkeyDust> winsen  define 'good'
<bipul> I have a file name roster.txt, which has following user group ownership with permissions -rw-rw-r-- 1 bipul bipul 0 Aug 20 03:27 roster.txt
<bosco> what is the off topic chanell just to make sure i have it correct wont let me join
<sus8766> bekks: i have this rule in before.rules ... -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 22 -j REDIRECT --to-port 2222 ... and when both 22 and 2222 are opened, the connection is successful; if i disable port 2222, then it doesn't work anymore. the problem is that ufw recognizes this redirect as direct access to port 2222 from original ip (not from localhost as it would be allowed)
<MonkeyDust> !ot | bosco
<ubottu> bosco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bipul> Now my question, since i am into bipul account, and i am unable to reset the group owner field with chgrp or chown : why?
<dewwii> sus8766: maybe have a firewall rule to blocks * to 22, but allows your system's IP and the loopback ip?
<bipul> It says chgrp: changing group of 'roster.txt': Operation not permitted
<bekks> sus8766: you didnt read what I wrote. You need to disallow EXTERNAL access, so you need to forward to a different IP. Currently, incomingip:22 -> incomingip:2222 --> disable 2222, boom. you need: incomingip:22 -> localhost:2222 --> disable incomingip:2222, everything works.
<winsen> MonkeyDust: good= easy and effective
<winsen> MonkeyDust: good= easy, effective and stable
<MonkeyDust> winsen  there's pdf-shuffler ... Inkscape can also be used to edit pdf
<bosco> i need some help with my ubuntu server anyone help no one is talking in #ubuntu-server ?>
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bosco> can someone pm me with server knowledge please ??
<bekks> bosco: there are 484 people in #ubuntu-server still waiting for your question.
<dewwii> bipul: does groups bipul show you in part of that group?
<bipul> dewwii, Yes, just now i have assign that group to my present user account.
<bosco> bekks, question asked
<dewwii> bipul: what does ls -l roster.txt look like?
<sus8766> bekks: how do i achieve that... i tried with DNAT --to-destination instead of redirect, but still the same
<bekks> sus8766: https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-redirecting-network-traffic-to-a-new-ip-using-iptables/
<winsen> MonkeyDust: I don't like Inkscape, works one by one and and you need many manipulations
<Ntemis> anyway to debug xenial and systemd freeze on reboot?
<Ntemis> i cant reboot my laptop because it will freeze and i have to hard shutdown with power key
<jatt> Ntemis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Mrcoder> have you evaluated the situation?
<Ntemis> jatt: i have to echo 1 to /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq?
<jatt> Ntemis: only if the current value is 0
<jatt> Ntemis: other than 0 means it's activated
<Ntemis> its 176 here
<Ntemis> how i call it with keyboard keys by default?
<jatt> Ntemis: it's activated then, the key combination should work then
<bipul> dewwii, -rw-rw-r-- 1 bipul bipul 0 Aug 20 03:27 roster.txt
<Ntemis> yes jatt what is the key compination?
<jatt> Ntemis: it's in the wikipedia link, scroll back
<dewwii> bipul: make sure you're doing it like this: chgrp newgroup roster.txt
<bipul> dewwii, chgrp control roster.txt
<bipul> chgrp: changing group of 'roster.txt': Operation not permitted
<sus8766> bekks: i changed rule to this one: -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 22 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:2222 ... now ufw doesn't log anything for port 2222, but i'm also not getting anything in ssh logs ...
<dewwii> bipul: perms look right and if groups show you're in the correct group, maybe file attributes? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/113774/permission-denied-to-change-gidgroup-of-a-file-i-own
<catbeard> bipul: sudo chgrp control roster.txt
<bipul> catbeard, No sudo, why should i used sudo when i am owning the file.
<dewwii> well sure, use super powers :D
<catbeard> because you're changing it to another group/user
<catbeard> not your own
<catbeard> that requires sudo
<bipul> No the concept says, A file owner and root can do any changes with that file.
<catbeard> or root privileges
<lordcirth> chown does indeed require root
<bipul> So now i am the owner of the file. And i have full rights to do anything with that file.So i tried with chgrp and chown both are failed.
<catbeard> bipul: yes, you need sudo/root to use chown to change owner/group of a file to another user
<dewwii> no... i just tested this. chgrp works as long as i am part of that group
<dewwii> no sudo
<bipul> Yes, even i also assign control to bipul
<bipul> bipul@bipul:~$ groups bipul
<bipul> bipul : bipul adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare control
<dewwii> bipul: hope you figure it out. gotta scoot.
<OerHeks> bipul, changing group of 'roster.txt'  .. did you use full path?
<bipul> OerHeks, bipul@bipul:~$ chgrp control /home/bipul/roster.txt
<bipul> chgrp: changing group of '/home/bipul/roster.txt': Operation not permitted
<bipul> dewwii, see you later, with same question. :D
<OerHeks> sudo perhaps?
<manorie> :help
<manorie> vis: hello
<Anthaas> I have created a directory, I want to restrict the permissions of all files that are moved there automatically, can this be done?
<jatt> sure with acls
<manorie> mm
<devan> Is there anyway to use an Asus PCE-N53 wireless card on ubuntu??\
<devan> rt5592sta is the chipset or whatever i believe
<reisio> you believe?
<devan> lol * I KNOW*
<reisio> asus is pretty unix friendly, I'd be surprised
<reisio> (if it were otherwise)
<ilopvonem> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203226
<ilopvonem> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<ilopvonem> Supporting Kernel:
<ilopvonem> ===================
<ilopvonem> linux kernel 2.4 and 2.6 series.
<ilopvonem> lspci -nn | grep 0280
<ilopvonem> this should do
<ilopvonem> devan
<lordcirth> devan, or this guide https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267154
<G3nTlm0N> hey, whats the ETA
<reisio> G3nTlm0N: 5
<ilopvonem> devan, did this work?
<huadsat> Are spaces in file names a problem? When I try to cd to them I get "no such file or directory" etc but I can see them in the ls
<Bashing-om> huadsat: A space in linbu is a delimiter . such that a file name - this one - is seen as 2 distinct intities . there are means to escape the space .
<dancingd3mon__> use "NAMES WITH SPEACES"
<OerHeks> who invented that, spaces in names
<huadsat> geez the quotes thing seems so simple in retrospect
<huadsat> how do I open files via the terminal? Are the commands type dependent or can you just type "open filex" etc?
<devan> ./filename
<reisio> xdg-open
<reisio> anything that tab-completes will work
<reisio> or you can quote if you want
<reisio> or both
<Bashing-om> huadsat: See terminal command ' man less ' .
<nacc> huadsat: i think the question is, to me, what do you mean by "open" when you're at the terminal? Do you mean emulate the effect of opening in the GUI file browser? that's xdg-open, I'd say
<huadsat> ./ said "permission denied"
<nacc> huadsat: ./filename will attempt to execute said file
<nacc> huadsat: `less filename` will attempt to use less to 'page' the contents fo filename; which will work for some filetypes and not others
<huadsat> nacc: yeah I meant to execute/open it with the appropriate application
<nacc> huadsat: i think xdg-open is probably what you want, then, but I do find the question sort of confusing (just because I rarely/never need to use xdg-open)
<huadsat> nacc: I was just exploring the terminal...and see how to cd and ls etc..just wondered if there was a command I didn't see to open things. the ./ said permission denied on a 7z file...i was expecting it to ask for a password'
<nacc> huadsat: "open" is context-dependent, I think that's what you're running into
<nacc> huadsat: where context is the file's type (roughly)
<huadsat> also...when I type "cd && ls Documents it doesn't actuall cd...just lists
<huadsat> can I not do it all at once?
<huadsat> change to and list?
<nacc> huadsat: cd && ls Documents does the following: it executes `cd`, and if that returns success it then runs `ls Documents`
<nacc> huadsat: if `cd` failed, it would not run `ls Documents`
<nacc> huadsat: I think what you wanted to type was `cd Documents && ls`
<huadsat> nacc: well it does list what is in documents...but the prompt doesn't change into /Documents
<huadsat> ah ok
<nacc> huadsat: yes, as I just said, it only executed `cd` which changes you to your home directory
#ubuntu 2016-08-20
<nacc> huadsat: you may want to read the ubuntu manual (iirc it has some stuff about this) or some beginner guides on the shell
<huadsat> got it....I also get "permission denied" when I try to open documents with ./
<nacc> huadsat: and / or `man bash`
<Bashing-om> huadsat: Also 'cd' alone is a short cut to return to your home directory as the Present Working Directory .
<huadsat> ok
<nacc> huadsat: yes, documents aren't executables
<nacc> huadsat: ./filename attempts to "execute" filename, that requires a) that your user is allowed to execute filename and b) that it actually is an executable :)
<huadsat> got it
<nacc> huadsat: you *can* do everything you do in the GUI in the terminal (e.g., xdg-open to open a file, etc.), it doesn't necessarily mean you must or should :)
<huadsat> would it be "xdg-open filenamehere"?
<nacc> huadsat: when you double-click, e.g. a document in nautilus, it doesn't execute the document, it goes and uses xdg-open (iirc) to find the corresponding application for that particular filetype
<nacc> huadsat: yeah
<huadsat> ok xdg worked...you said you "shouldn't" always use that...what can I screw up doing that?
<core__> sfasd
<core__> test   sry
<nacc> huadsat: oh i didn't mean it that way
<huadsat> ok....wanted to make sure it wasn't going to erase everything or launch the nukes
<nacc> huadsat: i just meant there are some things that are best/easiest done in the terminal; i don't consider launching graphical applications to be one of those things that really teaches you anything about the terminal :)
<huadsat> are these commands distro agnostic or if I try Fedora etc do I need to learn all new ones?
<nacc> huadsat: and the mindset of 'open' being a basic primitive is a very GUI oriented one, not a very terminal-oriented one :)
<nacc> imo
<nacc> huadsat: i think xdg-open is pretty generic
<paranoidabhi> hi
<huadsat> I learn best by mashing buttons and exploring...I am finding linux doesnt work that way and I need to know specific commands etc
<Bashing-om> nacc's opinion carries great weight :)
<huadsat> so having to readjust
<nacc> Bashing-om: heh
<Bashing-om> !manual | huadsat Have you seen ?
<ubottu> huadsat Have you seen ?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> huadsat: it depends on what you need to do; you can do a lot without interacting with the terminal at all, as well, I think these days
<huadsat> sure...just trying to have a little understanding at least
<Bashing-om> !terminal | huadsat
<ubottu> huadsat: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<friida> 6666
<YankDownUnder> huadsat: Nice tutorial => http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<huadsat> thanks
<bambams> Anybody know what the command for Ubuntu MATE's ssh agent dialog is?
<lordcirth> bambams, run it and look in top or ps
<murphy> if i formatted an SD drive as LVM and then updated the seedfile for restore to use lvm and group root would that work?
<murphy> i dont have enough space on my intel compute and im trying to use lvm to span across my sd card
<lordcirth> murphy, what restore?  clonezilla?
<murphy> its the standard restore partition
<murphy> its like how apple and i think MS does theirs
<murphy> its a 2GB hidden partition with an ubuntu installer you can boot to if you kill your system
<rehat> if there is no /etc/motd where would I find the file that generates the welcome message in Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<murphy> normally i would just use gparted to wipe everything and nuke that partition to get the space i need
<murphy> but im worried it has OEM drivers
<murphy> there are files in /preseed and /install
<mlvmhn> how do i set a password on a folder with pics?
<lordcirth> murphy, this is an Intel compute stick?
<murphy> yup
<lordcirth> mlvmhn, ecryptfs
<mlvmhn> lordcirth: do i need to install this program?
<murphy> install has disk-recipe and preseed.cfg and  /preseed has project.cfg and ubuntu-recovery
<lordcirth> mlvmhn, It is installed on mine, but I chose it during install, so I don't know.  But it's the ecryptfs-utils package
<lordcirth> mlvmhn, you could also use Veracrypt
<mlvmhn> lordcirth: k, but i just wanna set a password on this folder
<lordcirth> mlvmhn, the only way to set a (usefully secure) password on a folder is encryption of some kind.
<ksft> I can't log in to Ubuntu. When I try, the screen flashes, and it asks me to log in again.
<ksft> I'm on 14.04. Should I upgrade to 16.04 before I try to fix this?
<murphy> lordcirth: are you familiar with the compute stick?
<lordcirth> murphy, not really
<ksft> the tty terminal thing says "Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade."
<murphy> me neither
<murphy> lol
<ksft> Is it easy to do that without a GUI?
<murphy> its not bad for $40 us
<ksft> is it a bad idea to upgrade before I fix the logging in issue?
<murphy> 1GB ram and 8GB HD
<murphy> you only get about 5GB HD though
<murphy> because of EFI and PQSERIVCE
<murphy> lordcirth: im just trying to change the preseed so it uses LVM and adds other packages from another distro
<Bashing-om> ksft: Bad idea ., only carry breakage over . As much time and effort as you have spent .. why not a clean fresh install of 16.04 ?
<lordcirth> Clean installs are good.
<lordcirth> Tar / to somewhere and reinstall
<murphy> whats the difference between /pressed/project.cfg and /install/preseed.cfg?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I'm not sure I have an easy way to move all my data.
<murphy> they seem redundant
<lordcirth> ksft, reinstall or not, you should have backups set up
<Bashing-om> ksft: One should have back ups of ALL important datae - else it is not important . Even a on-line release upgrade is not without risk to data .
<lordcirth> Deja-dup is nice
<ksft> lordcirth, Bashing-om: where would I back it up?
<lordcirth> But of course there's a hundred utilities
<lordcirth> ksft, literally any storage not connected to your computer.
<ksft> lordcirth: I have some important stuff on Github
<lordcirth> ksft, and the rest?
<ksft> game stuff is mostly in the Steam cloud
<TurboKraken> This isn't the most ideal place to ask, but I'm looking to get help with a program that opens an email and clicks 5 links then moves to the next one. Would anyone have some suggestions or a direction?
<ksft> other than that, I guess I really don't have much other than maybe a couple gigabytes of miscellaneous files
<ksft> huh
<ksft> I guess I really could back it up easily
<ksft> I should do that
<lordcirth> TurboKraken, that's an oddly specific program.  Are you trying to find one that does that?
<ksft> I will seriously look into getting an external drive of some kind
<TurboKraken> lordcirth: If there is one to be found yes, but I would rather get help in learning how to do it.
<Bashing-om> ksft: Backup plans are personal . Me I have 3 ! On system, off system and one in the vault . Have you considered Google drive or similar ?
<ksft> I can't easily do that for the next few days, because of real life things, but it would be nice to be able to use it for that time.
<lordcirth> TurboKraken, do you have the emails as files?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I didn't think Google Drive had enough free space, and avoiding paying regularly would be nice.
<TurboKraken> lordcirth: At the moment no. I have about 475-500 emails. I can get them locally but at the moment they are still in the inbox.
<ksft> I can figure that out separately, and I would assume it's off-topic here.
<ksft> can anyone help me fix the problems I'm having?
<TurboKraken> lordcirth: I was thinking something with Python, but I'm still learning how to interact with things with python programs.
<lordcirth> TurboKraken, the solution that immediately comes to mind would be to download the emails as some form of text, use a regex to match links, and open them.  Although I'm not sure why you would need to.
<lordcirth> TurboKraken, if you're doing simple operations with text or files, standard unix tools are probably best
<ksft> I'll try to back important things up before I upgrade to 16.04, but for now I would like to get the computer working.
<ksft> I'm not sure how I can back things up before I do that.
<ksft> TurboKraken: why do you wanyt to do that?
<ksft> want*
<lordcirth> ksft, why not, it's only your GUI that's broken, isn't it?
<ksft> oh, good point
<TurboKraken> I want to go through these emails and look for some links before I trash them.
<ksft> I could use the tty thing to back it up
<ksft> at least to an external drive
<ksft> or if Google Drive or something has a CLI thing
<ksft> by the way, is calling the fullscreen terminal thing you get to with ctrl-alt-F1, etc. "tty" correct?
<lordcirth> ksft, each of them is a tty
<ksft> okay
<murphy> there no way to backup with dd and change the partition format when rewriting the partion with dd right?
<ksft> do you really think I shouldn't do anything to try to fix the GUI before I back it up?
<murphy> i would need to backup the partition, repartition it then extract the files to the partition instead of using dd?
<ksft> I can't imagine how that could make it so I can't back things up
<TurboKraken> lordcirth: Could you throw me something to look at or to get started with "unix tools"
<Bashing-om> ksft: You know that the open source driver works . One can remove that OEM driver and have your GUI, No ?
<ksft> Bashing-om: I don't think I know that.
<ksft> Since I started, I don't think I've gotten the GUI working with any Nvidia drivers installed.
<Bashing-om> ksft: Huh ? Yester evening you were up and ruuning on open source, then tried to install the driver from Nvidia and things again went South .
<ksft> No, I don't think I had the GUI working with the open source one.
<ksft> I might've had it booting, but I don't think the GUI worked.
<kes0> Why not use the driver from driver manager, nvida, i always do and have no problem
<ksft> er, wait, maybe I did
<ksft> might be remembering wrong
<ksft> How do I uninstall Nvidia's driver?
<kes0> With driver manager, if you use ubuntu it shuld follow with installation
<lordcirth> TurboKraken, grep is the search tool you're looking for, I think.  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13611973/how-to-grep-for-a-url-in-a-file
<lordcirth> ksft, you're on 14.04 right?
<ksft> yes
<lordcirth> I had a client at work today present me with exactly the same problem
<lordcirth> 14.04, did an update, login loop
<ksft> huh
<TurboKraken> lordcirth: Thank you.
<murphy> does setting a flag on a partition actually change anything?
<ksft> how was it fixed?
<ksft> I just tried starting Nvidia's installer again to see if it could uninstall it.
<ksft> now I know it doesn't
<lordcirth> ksft, I just switched it to nouveau, because he didn't need nvidia.
<ksft> lordcirth: what do you mean by "didn't need nvidia"?
<ksft> didn't need the official driver or didn't need the graphics card?
<lordcirth> ksft, he didn't need the nvidia driver
<lenovo_> test
<ksft> oh, okay
<lordcirth> He just did desktop stuff so there was no difference to him
<lordcirth> So I don't exactly have a solution but I thought you'd be interested
<ksft> I would prefer to be able to use the graphics card, but at this point, I'd be happy to get the GUI working without it
<kes0> I use 14.04 to and switched from nouveau to nvidia and no problem here at least
<ksft> lordcirth: you work in some kind of tech support?
<bob_> hi
<lordcirth> ksft, IT at a university CS dept.
<ksft> oh, that explains how you're so patient here
<lordcirth> bob_, hi
<lordcirth> lol
<ksft> lordcirth: How did you uninstall the nvidia driver?
<lordcirth> I actually don't do helpdesk much, though I share an office with them.  I do server work
<lordcirth> ksft, apt remove 'nvidia*' and take a careful look at what's on the list, just in case.
<ksft> wait those are the proprietary ones?
<ksft> I installed it from a .run file I got from the Nvidia website
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I cant run sudo apt-get update
<ksft> `dpkg -l | grep nvidia` currently gives no output
<lordcirth> ksft, 'nvidia' is nVidia corp's proprietary official driver, yes
<ksft> (that's how you're supposed to capitalize it?)
<lordcirth> ksft, nouveau is the free & open source driver for nvidia cards
<ksft> how do I get rid of the one I installed from the .run file?
<lordcirth> ksft, yeah that's a mess.  There's a reason you don't do that normally
<ksft> yeah
<ksft> would it be a bad idea to install nouveau and hope it just uses it?
<lordcirth> ksft, it wouldn't.  nvidia overrides if installed
<ksft> oh
<lordcirth> ksft, apparently, if you call the *.run files with --uninstall, they *try* to uninstall
<lordcirth> No idea how well that works but try it
<kes0> Anthaas: What happens?
<ksft> yeah, I just found that
<ksft> trying it...
<ksft> now should I just install nouveau and restart X?
<ksft> is it just `apt install nouveau`?
<Bashing-om> ksft: ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' Then pnce identified ' ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall ' (must be cd'd to the directory/location).
<Anthaas> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://apt.puppetlabs.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED [number]
<ksft> what's `find`?
<ksft> it gave no output
<lordcirth> ksft, it searches for files
<ksft> ah
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get a second iscsi lun to mount on boot? setting node.startup = automatic in /etc/iscsi/nodes/$target/$ip,$port/default seems to get reset after a reboot
<ksft> is it just like `ls -r | grep`?
<lordcirth> ksft, find is a bit fancier than that.  Most things can be done different ways.
<ksft> ah
<lordcirth> ksft, notice -name ?  That searches by filename, like that^ would.  But you can filter by lots of things
<lordcirth> Anthaas, well, your problem is what it says: you have a Puppet repository added which is signed with an expired key.
<ksft> reading man page--looks useful
<ksft> so is it just `apt install nouveau` to install it?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, What is the solution?
<lordcirth> Anthaas, a quick search says to update the key: http://serverfault.com/questions/789327/update-apt-gpg-key-over-puppet
<OerHeks> https://tickets.puppetlabs.com/browse/CPR-317
<lordcirth> Unless, of course, you're not using puppet anymore
<ksft> lordcirth: How should I install nouveau?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Under ideal conditions, if the OEM driver is removed ,, nouveau will become the active driver .
<ksft> oh!
<lordcirth> ksft, should be installed, if not, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ksft> it does seem to have worked
<ksft> does primus or bumblebee work without an nvidia driver installed?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Neither are available to use with nouveau driver .
<ksft> is there something similar that will let me use the nvidia graphics card?
<ksft> if not, what's the point of nouveau?
<lordcirth> ksft, supposedly they work with "PRIME" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<lordcirth> ksft, the "point" of nouveau is to let you use an nvidia card.  Swapping between an intel and an nvidia on the fly is a special case
<ksft> lordcirth: can I just use the nvidia one for everything?
<megaTherion> can anyone do a cat /etc/os-release for me?
<_xor> Hey guys, what's a good distro that's basically a thin hypervisor host for managing/running guest VMs?  I forgot the name for those kinds of distros...
<lordcirth> ksft, Yes, but I couldn't tell you how off the top of my head.
<ksft> lordcirth: can you give me some hints about how to Google that?
<lordcirth> _xor, honestly I use Ubuntu Server for that.  There's usually no need for lighter, although there is CoreOS, I think
<OerHeks> ksft, some machines have a bios option, to disable intel and set nvidia as primairy controller
<lordcirth> ksft, firstly, check BIOS
<ksft> I did a little while ago
<ksft> I didn't see anything obviously related to switching graphics cards
<ksft> oh, wait
<ksft> "Graphic Device"
<ksft> the options are "Switchable Graphics" and "UMA Graphic"
<ksft> what's "UMA Graphic"?
<lordcirth> ksft, integrated, I think
<ksft> so that's not what I want
<lordcirth> ksft, so start here maybe? (adapting to ubuntu) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<ksft> I think I'll look into disabling the integrated card from the BIOS more, unless there's a reason not to do that.
<lordcirth> ksft, did you ever install nvidia-prime ?
<ksft> I did
<ksft> it broke the GUI
<_xor> lordcirth: Ah ok, cool.
<_xor> Well, I'm trying to figure out how to setup my current servers.
<lordcirth> _xor, you may wish to look at LXD instead of VM's.  It's quite nice.
<thekryn__> any nginx users in here?
<_xor> lordcirth: I am :), kind of heh.
<ksft> okay, I give up
<_xor> thekryn__: Yeah, sup?
<ksft> I'm going to try to do that thng you linked to
<_xor> lordcirth: Let me get your opinion, here's the situation...
<lordcirth> _xor, making the host a Salt/Ansible/Puppet/whatever controller, apt-cacher-ng, etc is quite useful as well.
<thekryn__> been having problems wrapping my head around a configuration issue that im wondering if either a lacking feature, or just wasnt thought out correctly
<_xor> lordcirth: I currently have three rack-mount servers available that I'm redoing with new OSs.  They're going to be for containers & VMs.
<thekryn__> is there any downside to setting limit_req_zone rate to 1r/s to ensure that the lim_req's are always fielding requests
<_xor> lordcirth: I've been using both Linux & FreeBSD for quite a while now, but more so the latter.  Most of my services will run fine within FreeBSD jails and that's what I'm going to set up.
<_xor> lordcirth: I'm not against using Linux containers, but I'm not sure about CPU support.
<_xor> er, sorry...I meant for VMs.
<lordcirth> _xor, most servers for a long time will have basic virt extensions
<_xor> All three CPUs have VT-x, but I don't believe any of them have EPT support (two of them are from 2009 and one of them is from 2006, all Xeons).
<ksft> lordcirth: that page mentions running `xrandr --listproviders`, which it implies should list all the graphics cards
<ksft> it says "Providers: number : 0"
<_xor> Well, the issue is that FreeBSD bhyve only supports CPUs with VT-x + EPT.  The former I'm pretty sure I have support for, the latter I'm pretty sure I don't.
<_xor> If Linux can do VMs without EPT support, then I'll just use that on one of the servers instead of FreeBSD.
<lordcirth> _xor, FreeBSD doing what?  Running as host? guest? jails?
<_xor> Host OS for jails.
<_xor> The Linux machine, KVM can do Windows/Linux guests without EPT support, will be the server that will host VMs.
<_xor> So basically servers 1 & 2 will run FreeBSD & containers.  Server 3 would run Linux & VMs.
<lordcirth> _xor, makes sense
<_xor> ...but I have to figure out which VM options require which CPU features.
<ksft> do you think it's likely that if I upgrade to 16.04, the nvidia drivers will work?
<_xor> I'm 90% positive that I won't be able to run FreeBSD bhyve on any of the servers (to host Windows/Linux/whatever guests), because it requires a CPU with EPT support.  EPT started with Intel Westmere, which was released in 2010.  The CPUs in these servers are from 09 & 06.
<lordcirth> ksft, 90% likely
<_xor> thekryn__: I'm not sure, but off the top of my head, there's probably a better way to ensure that than setting limit_req_zone to 1r/s.
<ksft> lordcirth: oh, great!
<lordcirth> _xor, still looking into it, but I think SLAT/EPT is a performance boost, not a hard req
<ksft> I'll try to get an external drive of some kind, back things up, and then try to upgrade
<_xor> lordcirth: Interesting.  Yeah, I was looking at it earlier, going to continue here shortly.
<_xor> I don't really care if it's Linux or FreeBSD, just want to have the option of being able to run VMs when necessary.
<thekryn__> _xor: problem im running into is that i have 2 location directives, one with lim_req burst 1, the other with lim_req burst 10,000
<ksft> I know this is slightly off-topic, but are SSDs enough more reliable than hard drives to justify the extra money?
<thekryn__> if i set the lim_req_zone rate to > 1, the lim_req burst 1 is ignored completely
<_xor> Right now the servers are all running Windows Server 2012, which is pretty inefficient because most of the stuff I'm dev'ing/running these days don't use Windows at all.
<lordcirth> ksft, the latest SSDs tend to be as/more reliable, especially for physical shock/vibration, but that's not usually what you get them for
<lordcirth> SSDs are for performance
<_xor> ksft: I'd say they're more reliable.
<_xor> ksft: I have a few SSDs which range from a few years old to last year, and I've not had any problems with any of them.  I've had more issues with mechanical/magnetic drives than SSDs.
<lordcirth> _xor, however, you should bet on taking one of them out of production for a while to test things, no matter what you do
<_xor> lordcirth: Yeah, I'm going to live boot all three servers, check/confirm/catalog the reported hardware, & try to spin up a VM or two to see if it complains.
<_xor> lordcirth: These are for my home / small office network, so no worries if they go down :)
<ksft> okay
<lordcirth> _xor, you may find the lshw command useful.
<ksft> I don't plan to have to transfer data to/from them very often
<ksft> well, it
<lordcirth> ksft, how much data?
<ksft> not much
<ksft> is there an easy way to see the size of a directory?
<lordcirth> ksft, du -sh /dir
<lordcirth> disk-usage --summarize --humanreadable
<ksft> ah
<ksft> so my ~/Documents is 13 gisomethingbytes
<ksft> some of that is stuff that really shouldn't be in ~/Documents
<_xor> lordcirth: Cool, didn't know about lshw.
<lordcirth> _xor, is is quite useful.  It takes a bit to run, so you should > it to a file and save it.
<lordcirth> Then you can grep it at leisure.
<ksft> so probably less than 5 GB of stuff to backup
<ksft> I have sixteen copies of Factorio
<ksft> lordcirth: anyway, why?
<lordcirth> ksft, why what?
<_xor> lordcirth: Cool cool.  Btw, you might be right, in that EPT is not required.  Just makes it faster.
<ksft> lordcirth: why did you ask how much data?
<lordcirth> ksft, oh.  Because you were asking about HDDs vs SSDs.
<lordcirth> I didn't mean your current backup
<ksft> lordcirth: what did you mean?
<ksft> I don't *have* a current backup
<qimo_> i need to upgrade my system to the 3.0 usb with my SSD drive. ready for the fast boot
<lordcirth> ksft, you asked about buying an SSD vs a HDD, cost, reliability.  If you need 2TB of space, an SSD is unreasonable.  That's why I asked.
<lordcirth> My storage server is 3x2TB 7200rpm HDD's in ZFS raidz, for example.
<qimo_> Do they even make a cost effective 2TB drive in a SSD?
<qimo_> I have a 120 GIG and havent even loaded a operating system on it yet
<lordcirth> qimo_, cost effective?  Not for consumers, no.  There are 3.2TB 5Gb/s PCIe SSDs for server caches
<ksft> lordcirth: what does "ZFS raidz" mean?
<lordcirth> ksft, Do you know RAID?
<qimo_> How many ISP's do you guys have? Im wanting to start my own.
<ksft> it means something about hard drives
<ksft> I don't know anything other than that about it
<qimo_> Ive read a RAID setting in the BOOT I believe.
<lordcirth> ksft, RAID in general combines multiple drives into arrays, often with redundancy so it can survive individual drive failures
<ksft> oh, okay
<lordcirth> You can get RAID controller cards, motherboards offer raid settings, and you can do it in software (mdraid on linux)
<qimo_> Thats how you move data quick Lordcirth :0
<lordcirth> ZFS is an awesome filesystem which does raid-like things itself, rather than working on top of one.  raidz means any 1 drive may fail without dataloss.
<ksft> lordcirth, Bashing-om, everyone else who's helped me with this but who I don't want to ping because I don't know if it would annoy you and I don't know what itme zone you're in: thank you
<ksft> time*
<lordcirth> ksft, you're welcome :)
<ksft> I'll be back soon when I've upgraded to 16.04 and still can't get the graphics card to work or have other problems
<ksft> I'm very sure I will
<qimo_> Anybody mine any cryptocurriencies round here?
<qimo_> Need Quantum computing and im sure I could make some money mining for a few hours.
<lordcirth> qimo_, that's probably offtopic unless you're having an ubuntu-specific problem with it
<ksft> I just noticed that the graphics card thing in the taskbar is different.
<ksft> it used to have "Performance" and "Powersave"
<qimo_> Im having problems getting my hardware working with ubuntu OS
<ksft> now, it has "Ondemand", "Conservative", and a bunch of frequencies too
<ksft> 0.80 GHz to 2.60 GHz
<urnick> hi
<lordcirth> ksft, that's CPU, I think...
<lordcirth> urnick, hi
<ksft> huh
<ksft> I had some reason to think it was the graphics card
<ksft> that makes so much more sense, though, now
<urnick> as I get better with computers I am realizing that computers are more important than humans. its just a hit to the ego, but will make me a better programmer.how did you all deal with that. I gues its just a process of me maturing as a programmer
<ksft> hey, while you're magically fixing things, can you make DirectX 10 work on wine?
<lordcirth> urnick, philosophy is offtopic here
<qimo_> lol
<lordcirth> ksft, sorry, no :)
<urnick> lordcirth, okay sorry
<qimo_> Can I get some links to the rules Mod?
<ksft> qimo_: look at the topic
<qimo_> ty
<ksft> wow, that problem only took two days and eight new tabs open at the end, and I already have my computer back to how it was at the beginning
<ksft> I think I'm getting better at Linuxing
<ksft> at asking for and finding help with it, anyway
<lordcirth> ksft, :)
<WhiteWhale> i don't know if anyone is here from when i was having my NFS troubles yesterday but today I restarted and tried mounting and it worked the firs ttime.
<lordcirth> WhiteWhale, that's good.  You should probably set nobootwait so it won't break your boot if it can't mount.
<WhiteWhale> how do i do this?  i'm incredibly new to linux
<lordcirth> WhiteWhale, you edited /etc/fstab to set up nfs, right?
<WhiteWhale> yeah I added "[client IP]:/   /mnt   nfs    auto  0  0
<WhiteWhale> "
<lordcirth> WhiteWhale, if you change 'auto' to 'auto,nobootwait' then it will continue to boot if it fails to mount NFS, which you usually want if it's not something critical like /home
<WhiteWhale> Thank you, I wasn't sure where to add the option since I just copied and pasted that line from another guide.
<pushpop> any amd/ati ubuntu graphic driver guru's here?  I can't get my ati 280x working with steam.  Help is appreciated.
<lordcirth> pushpop, what Ubuntu version?
<pushpop> 16.04
<lordcirth> pushpop, you need the open source "radeon" driver at the moment.  fglrx is not officially supported in 16.04.
<pushpop> where do you find that driver?
<lordcirth> pushpop, installed by default.
<lordcirth> pushpop, what is the problem with Steam?
<Usuario> :o
<pushpop> lordcirth, http://pastebin.com/84mWFEjq
<lordcirth> pushpop, try this: LD_PRELOAD="/lib/libstdc++.so.6" steam
<pushpop> lordcirth, http://pastebin.com/ygvyPxtp
<lordcirth> pushpop, oops, wrong distro.  Try LD_PRELOAD="usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6" steam
<pushpop> lordcirth, same thing =(
<lordcirth> pushpop, oops I forgot the leading slash
<pushpop> downloading!
<lordcirth> Sorry it's 23:24 here :P
<pushpop> no worries I appreciate it!
<lordcirth> pushpop, excellent.  If you'd like to know more about the solution or making it permanment, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<lordcirth> Note that file paths may differ because Arch
<pushpop> awesome thanks man! Hopefully I'll have some luck running some games.
<pushpop> thanks again
<lordcirth> np
<pushpop> lordcirth, i can't seem to sign on.  "Steam is having trouble connecting to the Steam Servers"
<lordcirth> pushpop, any errors on command line?
<pushpop> lordcirth, http://pastebin.com/9Wd7fbBX
<lordcirth> pushpop, maybe 64bit now?  try LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6" steam
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> lordcirth, same thing =(   http://pastebin.com/9fhJZ9MF
<lordcirth> pushpop, apparently that error can be caused/fixed by a lot of things.  Can't really track it down.  Rebooting and running with the i386 preload is probably worth trying.  Or router restart, one guy says
<pushpop> OK - I will try.  Thanks for your help
<oroo> Thumbnails of images not showing in nautilus .... using ubuntu 14.04. I had same distro earlier but that time everything was ok. Can anyone help?
<pushpop> lordcirth, it was my firewall blocking steam
<pushpop> duh
<pushpop> =)
<lordcirth> pushpop, :)
<jereluth> my wifi device says Hard blocked: yes how do I fix it
<ruffyen> So i just upgraded to 16.04.1 and when booting using the "default" kernel the main drive booted read-only, but if i use upstart it all works fine
<ruffyen> i was able to get grub to boot upstart by default
<ruffyen> but what is upstart and why would it work with it and not default
<ruffyen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/670615/15-04-can-only-boot-with-upstart-systemd-boot-fails -- seems to be a similar issue
<justctb> hello
<justctb> hello
<leozord> Hi there.
<donald1> in which folder I should choose the mount point of the installation?
<DarkPsydeLord> ??
<jereluth> I cant figure this out my wireless lan card says it is hard blocked and i did fn f8 but that only toggles the soft block
<frecel> is lighttpd currently broken on 16.04?
<donald1> DarkPsydeLord: I am installing ubuntu. I am at the 4 step where I chosen to manage my partitions
<Bashing-om> pushpop: donald1 Not sure this is what you are referring to .. the mount point for the root operating system is '/' .
<alexxey> jereluth, What is your computer model
<jereluth> alexxey, Toshiba satellite a665
<ruffyen> so nothing on the upstart vs systemd thing?
<rypervenche> donald1: Are you doing a manual setup?
<donald1> yes
<rypervenche> donald1: Any particular reason for that?
<donald1> I want to make a mutiboot
<rypervenche> donald1: I'm not sure I understand your question then. You don't know where to mount / ?
<jereluth> alexxey, thanks for asking i figured it out there is a button in the middle which turns on off the wifi switch
<ruffyen> so just in case anyone is curious and following along, the issue was that during the upgrade one of two things occured
<ruffyen> either my fstab was modified
<ruffyen> OR
<ruffyen> the UUID of my primary boot device changed
<ruffyen> by one character
<swift110-phone> hey
<lotuspsychje> swift110-phone: welcome, what can we do for you?
<_rubik> Hey guys. I'm having troule booting off a usb. nouveau: failed to load fecs_inst
<_rubik> Any ideas?
<guest2467> I installed wine 1.9.17 through play on linux. My question is if I remove play on linux,would wine get removed too?
<Ben64> that's a question for #playonlinux
<jmpp> hey everyone!
<jmpp> a bit of an odd question: I'm trying to ssh to an Unbutu 16 server, which until a few hours ago was working just fine. Now ssh attempts get responded to with an ICMP 106 "Destination unreachable (Host administratively prohibited)" error
<jmpp> but... not if I ssh in verbose mode. If I do 'ssh -v myserver', I can get in just fine!
<jmpp> anyone seen something that odd?
<lotuspsychje> jmpp: perhaps try in #ubuntu-server?
<Nilesh_> how to install mysql in ubuntu
<Nilesh_> dev package
<netvixtra> Nilesh_: apt search mysql dev
<Nilesh_> netvixtra: thanks
<promet> when I have openvpn active on 16.04, I see activity on both eth0 & tun0, is this normal? the idea would be to have all network traffic go through the vpn, but is it normal to see that tun0 traffic "mirrored" on eth0?
<Screnzo> yeah I would think so, I mean, it is originating from eth0, then going through tun0
<ouroumov> Isn't it the opposite? Goes through tun0 first, then the encrypted data is sent as a bunch of UDP packets passing through eth0?
<promet> Screnzo, ouroumov, thanks very much, trying to figure that out.
<promet> Either way, would you all assume that, if the openvpn is up and successfully connected, that all the outgoing network traffic is "vpn-ed"?
<ouroumov> promet, I think it's normal, seeing as tun0 is a virtual interface, and eth0 corresponds to the actual physical interface
<ouroumov> promet, yes, unless you checked an option in the VPN settings that should be something like "only use this connection for resources on it's network"
<fatgeek> hey, does anyone know what this might mean on startup? Bad video card? http://i.imgur.com/vZTyXTm.jpg
<ouroumov> promet, if you have such an option and it is checked, then you only use the connection to contact other machines connected to the VPN.
<promet> ouroumov, thanks, would that include a vbox guest on the 10.0.0.0 subnet as well do you think?
<ouroumov> fatgeek, possibly. Also it looks like some Full Disk Encryption problem I had a while back
<promet> that vbox device is in "NAT" mode, would I need to change that to "Bridged" to go over vpn? Sorry, don't mean to extend the question, but if you know
<ouroumov> promet, I don't know about that, sorry
<promet> ouroumov, no worries, thanks very much for your help, you too Screnzo
<fatgeek> I'm not running any encryption. I've tried it with ubuntu 16.04, 14.04, and debian jessie. all of them have some kind of graphical nonsense. it's a brand new machine and i'm running it headless as a server so other than loading a terminal there are no other graphics involved.
<fatgeek> on 16.04 I don't get any video at all after grub if I don't go to nomodeset
<ouroumov> If grub displays fine it's probably not a bad video card problem :/
<fatgeek> yeah, I was thinking that. this one is a puzzler.
<ouroumov> fatgeek, you know the graphic specs? (Such as returned by the command: inxi -G)
<fatgeek> give me a sec to try getting back onto it.
<promet> ouroumov, re: vbox and network (line 5), which suggests, I think, that NAT would be best to hit the host's vpn tunnel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072362/
<promet> ouroumov, which I just stumbled accross
<fatgeek> ouroumov, result of inxi -G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072369/
<fatgeek> it's weird, I can work on the machine blind. it only shows garbled text on the screen but is still functional. I just installed openssh-server to get that info.
<ouroumov> fatgeek, that output is fun... N/A, hadn't seen that before. What does "lshw -C display" says?
<fatgeek> ouroumov, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23072378/
<sus8766> hi! i would need a little help with this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304613/prerouting-ssh-to-different-internal-port
<ouroumov> fatgeek, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086%3A22b1/ even weirder...
<fatgeek> weirder and weirder. The machine in question is a Zotac Z-Box CI323 Nano. Everywhere I look, I see people installing various flavors of linux on it without issue.
<ouroumov> Lol, I was about to buy that one too
<ouroumov> fatgeek, are you using Ubuntu Server on it or regular Desktop version?
<fatgeek> Right now I have 14.04 on it that I installed using the mini netinst iso and used tasksel to only select "Basic Ubuntu Server"
<ouroumov> I haven't tested 14.04 on the n3150 but I have two other machines that use the same processor (a netbook and a nuc-like Brix) and they're working without issues on 16.04
<fatgeek> Trying 16.04 again was going to be my next step.
<fatgeek> Oh, and this happens on both VGA and HDMI
<swift110-phone> oh
<Cinnamon-813> Hey, I was upgrading from 14.04 to 16. It was in the final stages of installing the changes before restarting the computer, when my laptop ran flat. Now it boots to a kernel panic, and trying to boot into an older kernel just sits on the purple screen for a long time
<fatgeek> I was trying to run a a 16.04 install and this happened: http://i.imgur.com/v8EH23k.jpg This machine must be haunted.
<Bray90820> Can someone recommend a tablet that I could install ubuntu x64 on?
<Cinco> k
<Bray90820> Hopefully one that I might be able to get used for about $100
<Johnny`> Hey I am having a problem with port forwarding. I tried to open the ports but for some reason it won't work.
<netvixtra> Johnny`: single port forwarding?
<Johnny`> netvixtra, yeah
<Johnny`> I tried to do it like this sudo ufw allow 5394/udp
<Johnny`> Did not work
<Johnny`> The testing site still shows it closed
<Johnny`> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<netvixtra> Did you specify a target on your internal network?
<netvixtra> Or are you not trying to forward a port, just open one?
<Johnny`> Just trying to open one
<Johnny`> So I could use Network play on Kega Fusion
<netvixtra> checked output of iptables after using that command?
<Johnny`> I';m looking through them now
<Johnny`> Checking for it
<netvixtra> Johnny`: and did you disable/enable ufw after allowing that port?
<Johnny`> netvixtra, http://pastebin.com/aMfBw016
<Johnny`> Thats the output
<ducasse> Johnny`: the machine you're doing this on is your router?
<Johnny`> I don't see the port in there
<elricsfate_> Hello all, I'm getting an error saying I can't login because the system is still booting. Latest version of Ubuntu inside an lxc/lxd container
<elricsfate_> Tried rebooting and shutting down but nothing seems to fix the error
<Johnny`> ducasse, the router doesn't seem like its the problem. Mostly because when I disconnected the router and went with a straight modem connection, the port STILL wasn't open.
<ducasse> Johnny`: just checking :)
<netvixtra> Johnny`: iptables -L |grep 5394
<Johnny`> Hmm
<Johnny`> netvixtra, http://pastebin.com/rfTLdidz
<elricsfate> Anyone know what a possible fix is?
<fatgeek> Are you sure that site works with UDP?
<netvixtra> Johnny`: seems like your firewall is working as supposed
<netvixtra> Johnny`: the problem is somewhere else
<Johnny`> fatgeek, even putting port 80 though into that site says its closed
<Johnny`> I had someone else test a port on theirs
<Johnny`> Said it was open
<netvixtra> Are you NAT'ing?
<netvixtra> Behind a router.
<Fione> Hello.
<Johnny`> netvixtra, http://picpaste.com/ports-3lxMJ9AP.png
<Fione> I'm unable to boot into ubuntu. Help?
<Johnny`> That is my router port forwarding
<Johnny`> But I also tried it without the router
<Johnny`> Still didn't work
<netvixtra> Johnny`: does your torrent client work?
<Johnny`> Hmm
<Johnny`> netvixtra, I know trying to send files over Hexchat doesn't work
<Johnny`> Because I remember trying to send someone a file and it wouldn't work
<netvixtra> Your firewall blocks outgoing connections?
<Johnny`> netvixtra, it seems that way
<netvixtra> Try disabling the firewall and try again to check if your router causes you trouble?
<Johnny`> ok
<Johnny`> ok done
<Johnny`> "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<Johnny`> "
<Johnny`> Hmm netvixtra still says closed
<netvixtra> Then I guess your router is the problem.
<Johnny`> Well I will try to connect directly with the modem again
<Johnny`> Hang on
<Johnny`> If that doesn't work it has to be the modem itself then
<Johnny`> I dunno
<netvixtra> I don't get why you want to run double firewall
<Johnny`> netvixtra, still closed
<Johnny`> and the router is disconnected
<ducasse> Johnny`: is something listening on that port?
<netvixtra> Tried to disable the firewall on the computer and checked?
<Johnny`> netvixtra, yup
<netvixtra> ducasse: I guess he's trying the application?
<Johnny`> Unless the firewall isn't stopping
<elricsfate> It's now impossible to access t his container via SSH :/
<elricsfate> Anybone have a tip on what might fix this?
<Johnny`> hmm let me check system
<Johnny`> Nope very strange
<Johnny`> Firewall is off, router is off
<Johnny`> Yet the port is still closed
<netvixtra> the external port checker says so?
<netvixtra> tried the app?
<Johnny`> Yup
<netvixtra> or the game
<Johnny`> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<netvixtra> what does iptables -L say?
<Johnny`> Lets see
<Johnny`> netvixtra, http://pastebin.com/n9vQWuBY
<chomwitt> my 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade on a friend desktop halted to the keyboard package configuration (for hours). what can i do?
<netvixtra> All seems fine there Johnny`
<Johnny`> yeah not sure why I can't have people connect to me in the game server
<Johnny`> and why the site says its closed
<Johnny`> I mean the router def isn't on
<netvixtra> Johnny`: yet again it seems like the problem is somewhere else
<netvixtra> Johnny`: your ISP might be blocking the traffic?
<netvixtra> Wild guess.
<elricsfate> I'd also like to note I've tried rolling back and full updates
<Johnny`> Hmm yeah ok maybe I need to call up my ISP
<elricsfate> I've also tried restarting the container inside the container and using LXC directly
<netvixtra> Johnny`: google app + isp issues
<fatgeek> what does 'ufw show added' show?
<netvixtra> fatgeek: iptables output pasted above
<Johnny`> It even says port 80 is closed
<Johnny`> and port 80 is the browser I believe
<netvixtra> if you do not have a webserver running it would appear as closed in some portscannerns
<fatgeek> I saw the iptables output, but most of it is showing ufw chains. the above command shows what rules ufw has in place.
<Johnny`> this is the app
<Johnny`> http://picpaste.com/ports2-95qQIoP1.png
<emx> how do i set umask for the apache process? i tried umask 0002 in etc/apache2/envvars without success.
<bekks> emx: What are you trying to achieve?
<nexusguy59> Good morning everyone
<fatgeek> Johnny`, fyi, I opened a port on my router, used netcat -ul to listen on it and that site still says it's closed.
<sus8766> if anyone know how to preroute connection without opening two ports, please help: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304613/prerouting-ssh-to-different-internal-port
<bekks> sus8766: I explained that to you yesterday.
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: I'm assuming you've set a port forward at your gateway already. If not, that's your problem. Do you have a service running on that RHP (or a nc -l)?
<bekks> sus8766: you need to route to another destination, not to another port only.
<Johnny`> fatgeek, its weird maybe it only works for Windows users that site. Because I had someone else test it who has Windows 10 and it showed his port open.
<Johnny`> I even typed in his IP and the port
<Johnny`> and it said opened
<sus8766> bekks: i changed to route to 127.0.0.1:2222 but then even ssh service didn't get connection (also ufw didn't report anything in logs)
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: you may have your 'someone else' check the port status for you directly.
<Johnny`> Wow yeah everything says closed
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, he did he put in my ip on that site and it said closed
<bekks> sus8766: you cannot change a route for containing a port. and since your ssh doesnt connect anymore, you did change the ssh configuration (which you should not) and not the iptables configuration.
<Johnny`> I also clicked on that site Scan All Common Ports
<Johnny`> and all ports show it says closed
<emx> bekks, i want the repository of my webapplication to be in my encrypted home directory (which works well). i used mpm-itk to assign my daily user privileges to the apache process. since i installed 16.04 i want apache to access my files based on the group owner (www-data). that is: when apache creates a file it has owner www-data:www-data and i want to be able to edit that file with my daily user privileges. for that to work properly apache created directories
<emx> must have g+rwx but despite umask 0002 directories still have g+r-x.
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Have him connect directly to your server, rather than using a third party site. May I ask what service you're running on that port?
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, Kega fusion
<Johnny`> and it wasn't working
<chomwitt> is there a page for upgrade troubleshooting? i mean why upgrade would halt in the keyboard config package? and without error displayed? makes no sense to me
<bekks> emx: So dont fiddle with umask, but add your daily user to the www-data group-
<Johnny`> He couldn't connect to me and I couldn't to him
<emx> bekks, i did that
<bekks> emx: thats sufficient then for editing files.
<emx> bekks, not if apache created directories as well.
<emx> if i want to edit files in those directories i need g+rwx
<bekks> emx: you could run an additional chmod ug+rWx /var/www/
<bekks> emx: and nothing else is needed.
<emx> bekks, i have to do it every time apache creates a directory.
<christian_> Hi is ubuntu 14.04.1 with kernel 3.13 still supported?
<Johnny`> Oh you know what may be the problem netvixtra
<Johnny`> I can't check any ports without Sudo
<Johnny`> So maybe I need to add myself to a network group or something
<bekks> emx: you have to do what exactly? Notice the upper W in the command above.
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: I'm not familiar; but if he has a client for that application, he can point it at your IP address and port, and tell you if it makes a connection. Failing the availablity of a client on his end, he can test the port status by simply netcatting to it. `nc <IP> <port>` will either fail instantly (an ACK RST was received, meaning your GW or iptables is denying it), possibly timeout (meaning the GW of iptables is dropping it) o
<bekks> emx: and notice the exact options on the command given.
<christian_> I want to install 14.04.1 with kernel 3.13
<bekks> christian_: and whats keeping your from doing so? Why do you want an old version of 14.04?
<emx> bekks, i noticed the capitalised w. i don't know that notation. what is it supposed to do?
<christian_> bekks_: feels like I dont want to use kernel 4.4
<bekks> emx: setting permissions to rwx for user and group, and keeping those for newly created files and directories.
<bekks> christian_: Why?
<roleohibachi> christian_: availability will be a challenge; you may have to build that yourself. It's not impossible. I would begin with a fresh install of 14.04, and then install a kernel of the version you're after. There are guides online, if you search 'kernel downgrade' (or, really, kernel upgrade... it's the same process)
<Johnny`> Yeah I tried another site
<emx> bekks, chmod: invalid mode: ‘ug+rWx’
<christian_> bekks_: I just want to downgrade... is it recommended? 14.04 is supported til 2019 right?
<Johnny`> The other site says my connection is getting refused
<Johnny`> So something is rejecting it
<sobersabre> hi. I'm trying to apply security/limits  for a specific group (jenkins), using a file /etc/security/limits.d/jenkins.conf
<sobersabre> I'm on 14.04.x
<sobersabre> it doesn't work.
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Forgive me for asking the obvious, but you've forwarded the port at your gateway, correct?
<sobersabre> as root I'm doing: su - jenkins, and type in ulimit -a
<sobersabre> the nofile remains as was 1024
<sobersabre> what am I doing wrong?
<christian_> roleohibachi Im downloading 14.04.1 right now... yes I want to do fresh install to
<apex_> hallo
<apex_> anonops
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, it doesn't even seem like thats it
<roleohibachi> christian_: That's the best start! Have you had compatibility issues with the latest kernel?
<christian_> roleohibachi_: I want to use kernel 3.13 came preinstalled with 14.04.1... th xenial updates are backported to this right?
<Johnny`> Just seems like whenever you want to check a port
<Johnny`> It automatically gets refused upon checking
<Johnny`> Even if its open
<Johnny`> Such as 80 which is HTTP
<Johnny`> Its obvious HTTP is open
<Johnny`> But the site checker says it is not
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Port 80 is open on web *servers*, not web clients. Are you running a web server (httpd, etc)?
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, nope
<christian_> roleohibachi_: Well, its mostly.. gpu related.. there is this graphics artifacts when I play NFS MW and AOE3 in Wine v1.8
<christian_> roleohibachi_: It doesnt occur in kernel 3.13, 3.16 and 3.19
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Then the site ain't lying! Can you tell me what happens if you run `nc 127.0.0.1 5394`
<bekks> christian_: Downgrading is neither recommended nor supported.
<bekks> christian_: if you have a higher release than 14.04, you need to reinstall.
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, johnny@johnny-desktop:~$ nc 127.0.0.1 5394
<Johnny`> johnny@johnny-desktop:~$
<Johnny`> Thats it
<Johnny`> Not even a need for pastebin on that one
<Johnny`> lol
<christian_> bekks_: Yes I would like to fresh install 14.04.1... its the first point release in 14.04 yeah?
<bekks> christian_: you want to install the current point release, not the first one ;)
<christian_> bekks_: yes
<bekks> emx: which permissions does a newly created directory get, when created by apache?
<bekks> christian_: So dont ibstall 14.04.1, but the current one :)
<christian_> bekks_ does canonical still support everything in 14.04?
<roleohibachi> If christian_ is having GPU compatibility issues, he may in fact need a kernel downgrade. It's not recommended for the average user, but it's a thing. The most stable way is to install the latest release, then downgrade the kernel - not install an old release with an old kernel already in it.
<bekks> christian_: when running regular updates, yes.
<christian_> bekks_: 3.13 kernel?
<sobersabre> how do I change the limit for number of open file for a specific user on ubuntu 14.04.x
<sobersabre> ?
<bekks> christian_: Why do you need an old kernel like that specifically?
<emx> bekks u+rwx g+rx o+rx
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Is the server application running?
<elricsfate> Anyone that knows how to bypass the login bug regarding "Still booting" when trying to login via SSH?
<elricsfate> I'm unable to SSH to a host because of it
<elricsfate> wtf
<elricsfate> Just started working
<elricsfate> Disregard
<elricsfate> Thanks all
<christian_> bekks_: for games... I think the grphics in Mesa 1.1.3 that came with 14.04 is good
<bekks> christian_: "I think" is not a valid reason. Whats the specific problem with later kernels for you?
<christian_> bekks_:10.1.3
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: and have you `ufw allow <port>/tcp`?
<christian_> roleohibachi_: so I can keep 16.04 but remove kernel 4.4 so that I can install 3.13?
<emx> christian_, if you have the opportunity: install 16.04 aside 14.04 and test your games.
<bekks> christian_: Whats the specific problem with later kernels for you? And what does mesa have to do with your kernel?
<roleohibachi> christian_: That's a great question. Try it! At worst, it won't work but you'll learn to install a new kernel.
<christian_> bekks_: how to upload a photo here? I want to show my screenshots
<sobersabre> hm.... is my Q so difficult?
<emx> christian_, my laptop for instance feels 5 times fester with 16.04 than with 14.04. the only reason is certainly not kernel 4.4, but you may lose some unneeded weight that was gathered during all those months/years.
<christian_> emx_: Im downloading 14.04.1 right now
<Johnny`> ok so my ISP did block ports
<Johnny`> Just not that one
<Johnny`> They blocked port 25
<Johnny`> I dunno why
<Johnny`> But has nothing to do with anything else
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: That's good to establish. Do you use a router, or are you connected directly to the ISP?
<Johnny`> Right now I am directly connected to the ISP
<cyphaw> Hello. Anyone knows where the user locales are stored? System-wide are in /etc/default/locale, but what's the equivalent for users?
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: Is the server application running, and have you attempted to poke a hole in the host firewall?
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, yeah its running
<Johnny`> I'll take a screenie
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: no sweat, I'm not familiar with your application anyway. I'll leave that up to you to sort. As long as it's configured to listen on the correc tinterface, you'll just need to use something along the lines of `ufw allow <port>/tcp`
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: you'll know it's running correctly if you see it in the output of `sudo netstat -plant | grep <port>`
<Johnny`> hmm now I'm getting a network error
<Johnny`> When I start application
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, no response
<roleohibachi> For the moment, instead of your application why don't we use `nc -l <port>`. Just leave it running in the background, and it will accept connections.
<Johnny`> ok
<Johnny`> Wow roleohibachi
<roleohibachi> You should be able to (in another terminal) `nc 127.0.0.1 <port>` and have it create a connection. Anything you type in to either one will be echoed on the other.
<Johnny`> Success: I can see your service on XX.XX.XX.XX on port (5394)
<Johnny`> Your ISP is not blocking port 5394
<Johnny`> It worked when I did that
<roleohibachi> Say, there you go!! Looks like an application misconfiguration then. May I suggest you look around in its settings to make sure it's listening on the right interface, and is running with the right permissions?
<Johnny`> So I have to run that in the terminal
<Johnny`> Every time I want the port open
<roleohibachi> Nope, netcat is just a really dumb server. You are going to use your application as the server. Netcat is just a useful testing tool.
<roleohibachi> It tells us that your firewall, gateway and ISP are correctly configured. Now you have to configure your application.
<roleohibachi> (So you can ctrl_c out of the netcat listener, it has served its purpose)
<Johnny`> ok
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, earlier I was upgrading from 14.04 to 16 when my laptop ran out of battery. It had gotten to the final stages and was installing the new packages, now when I try to boot it throws a kernel panic (something along the lines of being unable to mount something or other). If i boot into an older kernel it does some weird graphical things and brings up a dialogue box asking me whether it should run using default
<CinnamonRickRoll> graphical settings or reconfigure, and I am unable to interact with this window
<Johnny`> So this could be every application that is trying to access that port
<Johnny`> Chrome, the game etc.
<Apachez> anyone else who noticed that hexchat in ubuntu 16.04 have a userlist which seems to bufferswap with a userlist of another channel randomly?
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: the game will be 'listening' on that local port. Clients (other players) will connect to you by creating new connections from their random high-numbered ports to the port you've specified. No other application will be able to listen on that port, because it is 'bound' to the port.
<archer121> hi, I mesed up my mysql configuration files. Can anyone please help me reinstall mysql such that all configurations are reset to defaults?
<archer121> What should I be doing if I want to start fresh? I am refering the the files in /etc/mysql
<roleohibachi> archer121: Try apt-get remove --purge mysql, then reinstall
<archer121> roleohibachi: That's just what I did, but it did not help.
<roleohibachi> archer121: rm -rf /etc/mysql ?
<roleohibachi> archer121: (and reinstall)
<archer121> I did that too.
<roleohibachi> archer121: persistent bugger... Does it create a ~/.mysql or somesuch?
<archer121> I am to do a sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<archer121> ?
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, here is what we're looking at here: http://picpaste.com/apps-LK2tGteD.png
<Johnny`> As you can see
<Johnny`> When the command is run
<Johnny`> Everything is in order
<Johnny`> When its not everything gets refused
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: From first glance, it looks like 1) you haven't killed that netcat listener, so it's still bound to the port and 2) You're trying to connect to some other server, not host a server? That could be my misunderstanding of the application.
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, what I did was I created a server and then opened a duplicate application to see if I could join
<Johnny`> and both tests were a success
<Johnny`> I was able to be both a host and a client
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: I like it. What's not working?
<Johnny`> roleohibachi, well it will only work when I have the netcat listener running
<Johnny`> Which is strange
<Johnny`> If the netcat listener is not running, the ports will all be refused
<archer121> Anyone knows where /etc/mysql/debian.cnf comes from? I accidently deleted it and now I want it back.
<roleohibachi> Well, we can see that there are no incoming connections to the netcat on that port. I suspect what's happening is, the netcat is binding to that port on your external interface, relelgating your application to bind on the loopback interface only. That would cause it to work locally.
<Johnny`> ooh
<roleohibachi> You may re-run netcat with -vv just to be sure. It should list its interface. Likewise netstat -plant will show what interface it's listening on (by way of the IP)
<roleohibachi> That said, the application ought to be bound to 0.0.0.0, so it'll accept a connection from any interface.
<ducasse> archer121: you can use apt-file to find out.
<archer121> ducasse: I already ofund it out with google, but let me see how to find with apt-file
<ducasse> archer121: 'apt-file search /etc/mysql/debian.cnf' after doing 'apt-file update'
<roflraptor> hey
<roleohibachi> Johnny`: I'm calling it a night. Best of luck; you may also seek help in that application's forums.
<Johnny`> thanks roleohibachi
<roflraptor> Peace man
<archer121> ducasse: Yeah, thanks for telling me that.
<luupainaja> Hi. Im completely new to Ubuntu. Just installed it next to windows 10. But I cannot connect to internet. So far I have enabled VT in bios, which didn't help. Im on pc and connected with cable. No wifi. 'Sudo ethtool eth0' shows me 'cannot get device settings: non such device. Any ideas?
<roflraptor> So what terminal emulator do you recommend on ubuntu except the standard one?
<ViciousLooRoll> You guys seen the bash on ubuntu on windows
<ViciousLooRoll> ?
<ViciousLooRoll> Or is here not the place to talk about that?
<roflraptor> ViciousLooRoll: yep, even windows is accepting his defeat :^)
<ducasse> !ubuwin | ViciousLooRoll
<ubottu> ViciousLooRoll: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ViciousLooRoll> Ducasse cheers
<northumbrian> .
<roflraptor> guys any recommendations on terminal emulators?
<nickname234> Hi guys. I have SSD with windows 10. I have created 3 more partitions on this disk: 1GB swap, 44 GB Ext4 and 1GB for boot. Now I try to install Ubuntu as Second OS. I choise custom disk partitions while install. Swap Partitition I use for swap, 44 GB Extr4 for mount /root and 1Gb Ext4 for mount /boot. Then I istall ubuntu. Then system requires reboot, I do it. But now windows is booted and
<nickname234> there is no grub. How to boot from /boot, which one is last on DISK, or what shoud I do
<nickname234> GB Extr4 for mount / (withour root)
<ducasse> roflraptor: depends on what you want/need. i like roxterm but it's no longer maintained because gtk 3.20 breaks it, so i'm switching back to urxvt.
<Sesco> .
<marta_> Hello all, any one can help me out ?
<Ben64> you have to ask your question to find out
<marta_> I first installed xubuntu and then changed to lubuntu, meanwhile i got stucked at the start up... first it sayd something like  /dev/sda1: clean, 291272/4292608 files, 480345/18174432 blocks
<marta_> but now just goes to the login user and do not start the lxde interface
<noroot> marta: can you login?
<marta_> yes
<noroot> can u become root?
<marta_> let me see, normaly i do the sudo and it works
<noroot> you might want to start lxde manually....
<marta_> i cant use the su command... it says failed of autentification
<gobal> how to root android
<noroot> make sure you use the correct password
<gobal> can do mv su file /system/bin for run root in android device
<marta_> noroot, how can i start lxde, i normaly use startx commanfd
<gobal> :-/
<marta_> *command, ok let me check again
<Ben64> gobal: you appear to be in the wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support, not android anything
<gobal> ok
<noroot> marta: try systemctl start lxde<tab> as root
<noroot> marta: or systemctl list-unit-files | grep -i lxde
<noroot> dont have ubuntu right at hand, sorry, just general ideas
<marta_> thanks noroot and all
<marta_> Hi again, i cant be root using the su and when i do the stystemctl start lxde it says some error ending saying lxde not found
<marta_> im thinking on re-installing a clean lubuntu, should it fix my problems ?
<Proio> Hello
<marta_> Hi
<dawave> hello
<adroit_machine> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<funkyheadgirl> hi
<Proio> I'd like to switch from Windows 10 to Ubuntu permanently please
<funkyheadgirl> i finally got ubuntu 16.04 to work perfectly
<marta_> !systemctl
<dawave> Raspberry Pi ?
<funkyheadgirl> i installed ubuntu into my usb then installed into my lenovo and tadah
<EriC^^> Proio: make a live usb and install
<EriC^^> !install | Proio
<ubottu> Proio: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Proio> I downloaded 16.04 and made a bootable USB. It's just I've been using Windows for 10 odd years and I'm scared to take the plunge but I really want to learn it
<EriC^^> Proio: dual boot them
<EriC^^> or put ubuntu in a vm
<Proio> Oh no I want to get rid of Windows completely
<funkyheadgirl> but any idea how to connect to internet via my phone internet?
<EriC^^> funkyheadgirl: which phone?
<funkyheadgirl> i disabled avahi-daemon
<funkyheadgirl> nokia lumia 530
<funkyheadgirl> it just shows internet connected OK i think but "cannot findservet"
<funkyheadgirl> server sorry*
<funkyheadgirl> is it true i aint gonna need any firewall?
<funkyheadgirl> or antivirus?
<akik> funkyheadgirl: to protect your network services, ubuntu has ufw which is a front-end to iptables
<funkyheadgirl> oujee
<akik> funkyheadgirl: you don't need an antivirus
<funkyheadgirl> this is so much better than any windows ever
<akik> funkyheadgirl: usually an antivirus could be used if you share files with windows with samba
<funkyheadgirl> well i aint gonna use any windows any more
<funkyheadgirl> he im gonna go and try again internet via my phone brb
<Proio2> Okay I installed irc on my phone. I'm going to install Ubuntu on my system
<roflraptor> Btw, I have heard that linux doesn't have viruses, is it true?
<EriC^^> no, you were lied to
<roflraptor> Hmmm, but the amount of viruses is probably smaller than the ones on windows, right?
<EriC^^> yup that is true
<Proio2> EriC^^ please help me with installation if I run into any trouble
<EriC^^> k
<Proio2> Thank you very much
<EriC^^> no problem
<roflraptor> So, should i get some kind of antivirus program?
<EriC^^> i'd stay stick to the repos, don't run random commands or scripts from the internet, and if you have windows files shared then install clamav
<EriC^^> if you download them in linux then use in windows or send to someone for instance
<roflraptor> what does clamav do tho?
<EriC^^> it's an antivirus for linux
<EriC^^> !clamav
<EriC^^> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EriC^^> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 726 kB
<Proio2> Should I select install third party software?
<EriC^^> Proio2: yeah if you want mp3 and stuff like that
<EriC^^> *mp3 support
<Proio2> Ah okay thank you
<roflraptor> ohhhhhh. So, if i don't dual boot windows then I am good without an antivirus?
<EriC^^> roflraptor: yeah
<Ben64> don't install random stuff from random places and you're pretty much safe
<roflraptor> Oh, I can manage that xD Thanks guys!
<Matru> Anyone else ran into closing lid suspending laptop on 16.04? I used dconf Editor to se /org/gnome/daemon-settings/
<roflraptor> Matru: Yep, it does suspend automatically
<Proio2> Okay I've got an option for LVM and encryption. Should I just skip these?
<EriC^^> Proio2: yeah, choose erase disk and install ubuntu if you want to single boot it
<Matru> rolfraptor any idea why it still suspends tho i've set lid-close-ac-action to Blank?
<Proio2> EriC^^ alright, much appreciated
<alexxey> Matru, maybe it's systemd-logind?
<EriC^^> Matru: i think there are 2 suspends, one for on battery and the other while on ac
<roflraptor> Matru: no idea buddy :(
<Matru> EriC^^, there sure are two options but i've set them both for blank
<EriC^^> Matru: oh
<roflraptor> Matru: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<roflraptor> Have you tried this?
<Matru> alexxey: I also tried setting /etc/systemd/logind.conf 'HandleLidSwitch' To blank
<Matru> rolfraptor: Yes i've tried that one too
<alexxey> HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<roflraptor> Yep, it's not blank, it's ignore
<Matru> woudln't that leave screen On all the time?
<alexxey> I don't think so.
<Matru> aight i should try that ^^
<roflraptor> Matru: I think turning off the screen isn't managed by ubuntu
<alexxey> Yeah, some hardware switch
<alexxey> perhaps.
<sburwo> I am looking to help a friend tweak his laptop from my house. He has Ubuntu 16.04. I set up vino on my Ubuntu 16.04 and intend on putting vino on his for a vnc. What do I need to do after that?
<roflraptor> alexxey: yep
<Matru> roflraptor, alexxey: you're probably right. i just couldn't find a physical switch on my T500
<sburwo> and ... I also have a ipad pro. VPN is the same thing as vnc? Can I remotely help him?
<Matru> HandleLidSwitch=ignore works! Thank you guys! I've been strugling with this for a while :P
<zaggynl> sburwo: teamviewer might be easier
<zaggynl> or you'll have to set up portfowarding/vpn
<roflraptor> Matru: ^^
<alexxey> Well, of course it has a physical switch for lid close detection. Maybe its more accurate to say backlight turnoff is managed by BIOS/EC/other low level stuff...
<alexxey> I could be wrong though...
<XOCKET> hi
<Proio2> Wow installed 16.04 very beautiful wallpaper
<tobias_> fresh install of ubuntu minimal stucks at/after fsck, what could be the problem ? something with graphical drivers?
<XOCKET> I don't tink there is ubuntu minimal
<tobias_> lol yes there is
<sburwo> zaggynl portforwarding/vpn is just for my Apple or for a remote between my Ubuntu and his?
<XOCKET> What are you laugh? tobias_
<roflraptor> Isn't ubuntu minimal just an ubuntu server?
<Proio2> EriC^^ installed. Er what would you recommend I do first please?
<tobias_> because ive just installed ubuntu minimal on 2 pcs and u says theres no such thing
<XOCKET> which one?
<XOCKET> why don't you help him then?
<tobias_> basically, but without the networking packages
<EriC^^> Proio2: install compizconfig-settings-manager and set the unity plugin > launcher > click to minimize
<XOCKET> tobias_, I hardly understand you, your place is ##tea
<roflraptor> tobias_: could you link the place where you downloaded it? I have never seen ubuntu minimal tbh
<EriC^^> Proio2: that way if you want to minimize sometimes with the mouse you can click the icon again to minimize it
<tobias_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> minimal is just an install where you choose what de and stuff during the install
<EriC^^> i think it's the same as the netinstall cd?
<tobias_> yeah, i just dont like all the fancy de, just a clean i3buntu
<EriC^^> i3buntu :D
<XOCKET> tobias_, does it has amazon and the rest packages?
<tobias_> it has nothing if u dont choose it
<XOCKET> like arch?
<roflraptor> pretty much arch :^)
<XOCKET> sorry I think we are not suppose  to talk about arch. take my words back
<roflraptor> why tho? :D
<tobias_> the installation takes u to a package promt, where u can choose desktop environment etc
<XOCKET> that's nice
<funkyheadgirl> no internet via my phone wont work
<tobias_> kinda like arch, but with ubuntu
<tobias_> i like ubuntus stable packages
<roflraptor> XOCKET: wait wait wait, why are we not suppose to talk about arch? Hm? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<roflraptor> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????
<roflraptor> :^)
<EriC^^> it's offtopic
<roflraptor> Oh
<roflraptor> fine then :'(
<EriC^^> there's #ubuntu-offtopic of course :)
<roflraptor> might as well connect to the arch irc channel :^)
<tobias_> its kinda irritating how i have to drop into rescuemode to install my packages, it works fine in virtualbox, so it has to be a driver issue
<Proio2> EriC^^ installed compiz settings manager, also changed additional drivers to nvidia
<EriC^^> Proio2: great!
<team2016> installing ubuntu on 64G stroage is enough?
<EriC^^> try rebooting to use them and see if they work correctly
<EriC^^> team2016: sure
<team2016> EriC^^: short?
<team2016> 128G is required?
<EriC^^> no, it needs like 8gb, 20g would be giving it a good amount of room to grow
<Ben64> no, 10G maybe is required
<EriC^^> so it depends on how much files you want to have in your home dir
<team2016> but some one say that 64 G is short on windows 10.
<weird0> hi
<team2016> windows size is same with linux?
<EriC^^> no
<tobias_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD 50MB
<EriC^^> that's pretty small
<team2016> oh great
<tobias_> well, it comes with nothing, u have to have internet access to install it
<tobias_> basically just boots an installer
<tobias_> i run i3, but when im done installing my system runs on ~200mb ram
<juacado> I'm trying to run a makefile with a target with the rule "sudo cp ./src/*.hpp /usr/local/include/mylib/ from inside Eclipse CDT but I'm having problems because of sudo: "no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<juacado> I've been reading about granting permission to my user in the sudoers file but I don't think that's a good solution, any alternatives?
<EriC^^> juacado: give permissions to your user on that specific dir maybe?
<juacado> EriC^^, that sounds better, I'm going to try
<Grorco> Hi I feel dumb asking this but how do I get a program to execute just by typing the name in the terminal?
<EriC^^> Grorco: which program?
<Proio2> EriC^^ do you have any resources to help me get started please? I'm just installing my apps and learning terminal commands
<EriC^^> !manual | Proio2
<ubottu> Proio2: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Grorco> EriC^^, Well any, but specifically PyCharm at the moment
<EriC^^> !terminal | Proio2 kind of useful too
<ubottu> Proio2 kind of useful too: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pako> ciaoo
<EriC^^> Grorco: type grep -i "Name=pycharm" /usr/share/applications/*
<pako> !list
<ubottu> pako: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Proio2> EriC^^ thank you very much, really appreciate it
<EriC^^> Grorco: it should show you the .desktop file for that program, run "grep Exec /path/to/that/desktopfile" and it'll show you the command it uses to launch it
<juacado> I suppose I'll have to add my user to some group first
<EriC^^> Proio2: no problem :)
<EriC^^> juacado: you can use acl's if you want
<Kurowa> hello.
<EriC^^> juacado: setfacl -m u:<user>:<permissions> /path/to/dir
<Grorco> EriC^^, I had already figured that out, a different way albeit
<antipsychiatry> Hello
<ducasse> juacado: you could also set the path to ssh-askpass in the sudoers file so it prompts graphically
<Grorco> EriC^^, so how do I change it so I can just type pycharm to launch it?
<Kurowa> I want to ask for recommendation for multiboot USB creator similar to YUMI for windows?
<EriC^^> Grorco: you can set an alias for it, alias pycharm='<command>' and put it in .bashrc
<antipsychiatry> ATENTION !!!!! Psychiatry must be ABOLISHED !!!!!!!!! Psychiatry is a fake !!!!!!!!!!!!! Please $$$$$$$$$$ visit WHY PSYCHIATRY MUST BE ABOLISHED on antipsychiatry.org
<jatt> jeez
<tobias_> lol
<antipsychiatry> Hello tobias....
<tobias_> offtopic? haha
<Grorco> EriC^^, .bashrc?
<halpme> ma laptop died: I saved the hdd. There is a working OS and all my data there. Can I access that data from another computer?
<EriC^^> Grorco: ~/.bashrc
<halpme> I dont mean replacing the HDD of another computer with mine: that would work, but I cannot do that atm
<halpme> all I have is a windows os
<tobias_> halpme: plug it in another pc, run lsblk to find devicename, mount it with mount /dev/sd<paritionnumber> /mnt
<halpme> tobias_: that another computer has to have a linux distro installed, right? or does lsblk work on a windows os?
<halpme> that other*
<tobias_> halpme: correct
<halpme> not an option atm
<tobias_> halpme: depending on the filesystem on that disk it could me mounted in windows
<halpme> tobias_: would that work from a NUC6 with nothing on it?
<halpme> in it*
<tobias_> halpme: whats the OS on that machine ?
<halpme> tobias_: empty, Im buying it in 3 days time
<halpme> although I could install any ubuntu distro and mount it from there as you said....
<Grorco> EriC^^, do I just put it at the end of the file?
<tobias_> halpme: that would be my solution anyway
<halpme> mmmmmmmm...
<antipsychiatry> ATENTION PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...... they spy on your thoughts !!!! They use MIND READING !!!!!! They use REMOTE NEURAL MONITORING !!!!!!!!! Check on internet about ex NSA people who expose this !  Also, here in Israel they listen the people's mind !!!! They are criminals . have no respect for the human being !!!!!!!!!!! I hope will appear in some
<antipsychiatry> day a device to catch this people and put in prison!
<Grorco> EriC^^, it says in the file to but it into .bash_aliases
<ducasse> antipsychiatry: spam somewhere else
<pimpMyNick> I need to add resolution of 1600x900 on my Full HD monitor, using ubuntu 16.04. Xrandr and Xorg-conf method is not working, although it works on all previous versions. May I get some help?
<antipsychiatry> Ducasse: this is not spam!!!!!!!!! Be cool.
<milf_> hi
<Kurowa> but that's their job.
<Kurowa> hi
<Grorco> I got permission denied
<jpmh> I wanted to add google-authenticator to my ssh log ins.  It is working well, BUT, in order for it to work, following the instructions, I needed to comment out @include common-auth in  /etc/pam.d/sshd and add auth required pam_google_authentircator - in /etc/ssh/sshd_config I added AuthenticationMethods publickey,keyboard-interactive password
<jpmh> now all works VERY well for the accounts with public keys and authenticator - BUT - the password accounts now accept ANY password - Clearly unacceptable - what did I do wrong
<pimpMyNick> I want to ask a question from ubuntu community official. can anyone tell website plz? is it ubuntu forums, askubuntu or some other?
<Kurowa> so... recommendation for multiboot USB?
<Kurowa> other than multisystem.
<roflraptor> Kurowa: Under windows I know that you can use YUMI, under linux idk tbh
<yreg> Hello guys
<chtoetoboje> Hi yreg
<yreg> I am trying to remaster mys system, which has more than GB, and can not shrink it to less
<yreg> hey chtoetoboje !
<yreg> I know this is an annoying recurring question, but I figured maybe someone can point me towards a solution
<yreg> I already added this flag:  -allow-limited-size to mkiso, and commented out the exits upon 4+ GB fs detection
<yreg> and I am getting an ISO image with 5.5 Gb
<yreg> when I try to install it to a VM, I get an error during startup (either the install or the live option)
<Grorco> EriC^^, I got it working thank you so much!
<yreg> saying that system is unable to mount /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<W84meh> Anybody know android code?
<yreg> but when I try to mount it to my host system : mount /media/user/LiveCD/casper/filesystem.squashfs /path/to/mountpoint -t squashfs -o loop the 5+ GB squash fs is mounted correctly
<tekisui> hola
<yreg> any one would have an idea on how to fix this
<yreg> ?
<tekisui> ¿
<pimpMyNick> W84meh,  bucky's tutorials youtube
<Grorco> does anyone use gdevilspie? I'm trying to use it in 16.04 and it doesn't seem to do anything
<tekisui> after updating to ubuntu 16.04 many bugs
<tekisui> so switched to lubuntu
<W84meh> thanks pimpMyNick
<pimpMyNick> I need to add resolution of 1600x900 on my Full HD monitor, using ubuntu 16.04. Xrandr and Xorg-conf method is not working, although it works on all previous versions. May I get some help?
<big> vlc
<big> install vlc
<Grorco> I think it's impossible to have a program load on a different workspace :(
<ggnoredo> is there any good note-taking app that can sync between OSX on Ubuntu and you will recommend?
<big> apt-get install boot
<tekisui> hai hai
<Kurowa> help on mkdosfs?
<noobuntu> Guys I get this error message (http://i.imgur.com/6qXGhhv.png) in an hour or two and my wifi doesn't work unless I restart. Extremely annoying, only came up after 16.04LTS update. Any solutions?
<noobuntu> http://i.imgur.com/6qXGhhv.png
<big> telecharger ubuntu 16
<ducasse> Grorco: not at all, devilspie can automatically move a window to another workspace. some wm's also have such a feature built-in.
<Grorco> ducasse, that's what I'm having trouble with. Does it auto-start the program?
<ducasse> Grorco: no, when devilspie is running the window will be moved when you start the program.
<Grorco> ducasse, That's not working either.
<ducasse> Grorco: which wm/de are you running?
<Grorco> ducasse, compiz, mate
<Grorco> ducasse, marco sorry I forgot I switched it back because I was having problems
<Grorco> 16.04
<lapion> anyone of oem alsa audio in here ?
<SchrodingersScat> Grorco: huh, that's neat.  also check out wmctrl
<lapion> anyone of the  oem alsa audio ppa team in here ?
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, doesn't work for pycharm either
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, or I need a long pause to let it load before moving it
<SchrodingersScat> Grorco: yeah, I normally get the pid and then have it loop wmctrl searching for that pid until it pops up.
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, I'm not sure how to do that
<Floater> Hey guys Im wondering how I can make a .jar (java) file always executable on linux??
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, I had sh -c '"/home/warren/Downloads/pycharm-community-2016.2/bin/pycharm.sh" %f && wmctrl -r 'pycharm' -t 3'
<SchrodingersScat> Grorco: mpv can take a long time to start depending on the situation, so I background it, catch it into a variable, pid=$! ; then until wmctrl -l -p | grep -i "$pid"  &>/dev/null ; do echo "Waiting for window" ; sleep .5 ; done
<ducasse> Grorco: never tried that, but it worked fine with xfce. according to what i can find online, gdevilspie works fine with mate.
<zergut> hi
<zergut> how to set JAVA_HOME variable?
<SchrodingersScat> JAVA_HOME="/foo/bar/path"
<zergut> in command line?
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, how do you background it? I've never worked with any start-up scripts :/
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: can set it in your bash files if you need it to load every time, like .bashrc
<zergut> i have edited /etc/environment/
<zergut> am i fool?
<SchrodingersScat> Grorco: a single & is background. so for your case it would be, sh -c '"/home/warren/Downloads/pycharm-community-2016.2/bin/pycharm.sh" %f &      #and then $! represents the pid of the backgrounded process, so you can catch that in a variable.
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: guess that depends on your intent, what are you trying to do?
<zergut> this is my /etc/environment file http://pastebin.com/VErJYmtr
<zergut> i've installed Gradle
<zergut> and it says ERROR: JAVA_HOME is set to an invalid directory: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<zergut> when i type echo $JAVA_HOME
<zergut> there is nothing, i mean like empty string
<zergut> i guess im trying to make this error disappear :)
<ducasse> zergut: a better place for user config is ~/.bashrc, files in /etc are for system-wide config. log out and in after editing.
<SchrodingersScat> right, I'd probably put the /etc/ back to default and play with .bashrc as well
<bosco> hey
<zergut> bashrc in the root?
<zergut> directory
<SchrodingersScat> your home
<zergut> oh
<SchrodingersScat> bosco: oh hey
<zergut> thanks, ill try!
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: as far as the directory not existing, does it exist?
<zergut> yeah, i see the file in my home
<noobuntu> Any ideas what I can do about this error? http://i.imgur.com/6qXGhhv.png
<noobuntu> wifi stops after this until restart
<zergut> btw what does mean "export JAVA_HOME"
<zergut> line?
<akik> zergut: if you had multiple versions of java installed, you could change the version with that
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: I normally do it all in one line, export variable="/foo/bar/"
<Zncing> hello
<zergut> akik: i have 2 open JDK and one oracle's
<Zncing> hi
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: got it, thank you
<Antipsychiatry> Psychiatry must be abolished!!!!!!!!! Why secret service dont expose this FAKE psychiatry?????? Www.antipsychiatry.org
<Zncing> which do you use  linux ?
<Antipsychiatry> Why they SS are hand in hand with this satanic psychiatry????????
<Kurowa> hello. can I request help on mkdosfs?
<Floater> Is there a way to run a file @ startup without root? A bashfilet hat does not require root?
<Zncing> yes
<Zncing> oh my zsh
<Zncing> have use it ?
<Floater> I really need help with that, i have a .jar that I need to run @ startup
<Floater> Not yet
<Floater> It's an alternative to bash
<Floater> it looks so much better than the original ;3
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, I keep getting an syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<zergut> okay i've edited bashrc and when i type echo $JAVA_HOME it says nothing anyway
<zergut> and Gradle still not run
<Grorco> SchrodingersScat, I figured that part out lol I am way to tired
<Miharu> Hi.
<ADB_ADM02> ADM03 reboot the server pls Thanks!
<ADB_ADM02> Please reboot!
<ADB_ADM02> OK thanks!
<ADB_ADM02> And sorry about Mac i don't know!
<ADB_ADM02> ADM01_SYSADM please halt the Ubuntu server 02
<Miharu> Say... Is 64GB flash drive no good for creating a liveUSB? I want to create ubuntu liveUSB from windows, but cannot format it into FAT32 (either exFAT or NTFS). Help?
<ducasse> zergut: did you log out and back in?
<zergut> yeah
<Miharu> Sorry for the noob question.
<ducasse> Miharu: you don't need to format the usb stick to make a live usb.
<guite> Hi everyone
<Miharu> Huh??? Really?
<ducasse> Miharu: just write the image, it will overwrite any existing filesystem anyway.
<guite> I would like to get rid of an error message ”nvidia-modeset not found”. I was wondering in which package this “nvidia modeset stuff” is installed, does anybody knows that ?
<guite> I switched to Xenial few weeks ago
<guite> ubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.4
<Miharu> To be honest I want to use multiboot in YUMI. The tutorial said to format it in FAT32..
<ducasse> Miharu: totally different thing.
<maqbool> irc://irc.gnome.org/newcomers
<maqbool> #newcomers
<Miharu> So... just format it in whatever I need, and let the application do its work?
<Miharu> Thanks, will try now.
<guite> the correct error message I get is : “modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia-modeset not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-34-generic”
<guite> and of course, using modprobe, I get :
<guite> -> # modprobe nvidia_361_modeset
<guite> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_361_modeset': No such device
<guite> that’s disappointing :)
<guite> (I’ll be afk for a while, but don’t hesitate to hl me if you can help me, I’ll answer asap :) )
<CodingCookie> UNetbootin doesn't show any usb stick, iam on a macbook pro, i allready used disk utility to change the format to Exfat. May someone of you could help me?
<mosb3rg> i would recommend Fat32
<mosb3rg> or Fat if your formatting with Disk Utility i think
<mosb3rg> often UNetbootin wont recognize sticks correctly with the wrong file system
<mosb3rg> occasionally if the stick is very large it will show as a normal HDD depending on the brand as well.
<CodingCookie> ive got a intenso 16gb usb stick
<mosb3rg> that shouldnt be too large, just requires a Fat32 format
<mosb3rg> do you have gparted ?
<mosb3rg> ah im sorry you said mac hang on.
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, do you try to create liveusb?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Guest20220> hi
<mosb3rg> http://qsee.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2560/~/mac%3A-how-to-format-a-flash-drive-to-fat32-in-mac-os-x
<mosb3rg> use these settings on the stick, then put it in and close/open UNetbootin
<CodingCookie> Guest20220: no, i just want to install gnome ubuntu on my friends computer, but the usb stick doesn't appears
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, if yes, so you can use dd in terminal
<mosb3rg> good old disk destroyer :P
<tjingboem> what s the best off-line website builder for Ubuntu?
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, so you can really try dd to make bootable usb stick
<mosb3rg> yes just forces the image into onto the stick,
<zergut> ducasse: so, what do you think it may be?
<CodingCookie> Guest20220: would it be possible that the usb stick isn't bootable anyways, so unetbootin doesn't recognize it
<ducasse> zergut: i suspect you might not have set the variable correctly, since echo reports it as empty
<zergut> i've done 3 steps
<zergut> open bashrc file with gksudo gedit bashrc
<zergut> edit it
<zergut> and close
<zergut> then relogin
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, so you can try open terminal in folder with ubuntu, than try in terminal "dd if=ubuntugnome.iso of=/dev/sdb" or /dev/blc1 i just dont remember system partitions in mac , you can see where flash drive is in disk utility
<zergut> if i open file now, it looks like edited, i mean before my corrections it was aboslutely empty
<zergut> ducasse: so, what do you think?
<ducasse> zergut: are you actually using bash or some other shell?
<zergut> i guess it's bash
<zergut> Gnome Terminal
<ducasse> zergut: 'echo $SHELL'
<zergut> it says /bin/bash
<ducasse> zergut: and what did you add to .bashrc?
<zergut> JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle"
<zergut> and
<zergut> export JAVA_HOME
<lordcirth> zergut, just please triple-check your dd command :)  It's called Destroyer of Disks for a reason
<ducasse> zergut: and 'echo $JAVA_HOME' reports it empty?
<zergut> ducasse: yeap
<ducasse> zergut: try 'source ~/.bashrc'
<CodingCookie> Guest20220: if im trying to it with dd output ->dd: /dev/disk2: Resource busy
<zergut> ducasse: yeap
<zergut> now output is correct
<zergut> but gradle still says error, wrong JAVA_HOME directory
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, /dev/disk2 it is flash drive? if so, try to unmount it on disk utility
<ducasse> zergut: for some reason it seems ~/.bashrc is not sourced on startup. do you have the file ~/.profile?
<Floater> I really need help with that, i have a .jar that I need to run @ startup - how can i do this without access to root?
<Guest20220> COdingCookie, os command will be the next, dd if=nameofisofile.iso of=/dev/disk2
<zergut> ducasse: yes, i have
<ducasse> zergut: make sure it sources ~/.bashrc
<zergut> one sec, ill show it
<CodingCookie> Guest20220: i think it need it's time to get things done , allready wating 2min
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, depending on speed of flashdrive, so now just wait)
<zergut> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/fmfCi1yR is it okay?
<zergut> i just need to add on last line 'source ~/.bashrc' , right?
<ducasse> zergut: that file should already do so, so you shouldn't need to
<zergut> i dont understand what's going on, then :)
<Floater> ??
<ducasse> zergut: have you also got ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login?
<zergut> no
<zergut> i havent
<ducasse> zergut: then i don't know what's going on, ~/.bashrc _should_ be sourced. you can try adding it to ~/.profile anyway, but...
<ducasse> zergut: btw, are you trying to start this program from gui or cli?
<zergut> cli
<ducasse> zergut: which terminal was this? gnome terminal?
<zergut> yeap
<ducasse> zergut: look in the settings if it is set to start as a login shell or not
<Guest20220> how to enable vsync in compton?
<CodingCookie> Guest20220: thanks a lot! :) it works now
<Guest20220> CodingCookie, no problems )
<random_troublesh> How come my GPU does not show up under "Additonal drivers"? GeForce 1060, I can see it with lspci
<zergut> ducasse: how to?
<ducasse> zergut: i have no idea, i don't use gnome terminal, but i'm guessing there should be a setting for it.
<ducasse> Guest20220: 'man compton', press '/' to search for 'vsync'.
<Guest20220> duscasse, thx
<Azitrex> in ps command filed of C is number of cpu core ?
<aki237> Guys, I have a laptop with a AMD Radeon Graphics Card (VenID : 666f, HD 8550M). It seems AMD has dropped support for its fglrx drivers in Ubuntu 16.04 (rather xorg 1.18)
<random_troublesh> solved my issue, added ubuntu-graphics repository
<aki237> What should I do switch the default Renderer.
<aki237> I have the drivers. Everywhere it is advised to run the Open Source Drivers.
<aki237> Always the glxinfo says I'm running Mesa 3D with intel Haswell graphics. I just need a way to switch the cards
<bitkid_> hey guys, need some help with usb live inarLL
<bitkid_> install*
<bitkid_> i am getting 1k+ "new high-speed usb device" etc
<bitkid_> no usb device is connected
<bitkid_> i even unpluged the mouse and keyboard
<bitkid_> any tips?
<lordcirth> bitkid_, laptop or desktop?
<funkyheadgirl> Hi
<bitkid_> desktop
<funkyheadgirl> I was wondering if you could help me here?
<lordcirth> funkyheadgirl, yes, this is the #ubuntu support channel
<funkyheadgirl> I tried to connect my computer to internet via my phone but it says server not found or something about DNS not working right
<funkyheadgirl> I have lenovo t430, Nokia Lumia 530 and Ubuntu 16.04
<funkyheadgirl> At first I got problems with all internet even ethernet, but then I did something to avahi-daemon and got this via ethernet working
<zergut> ducasse: yea, it's bash
<funkyheadgirl> and now it's working with wireless ipv6 I think but via phone wireless it's not working
<funkyheadgirl> what is bash?
<funkyheadgirl> ops wrong person sorry
<funkyheadgirl> :D
<bitkid_> Lordcirth with the same thing i think 2 days ago, still cant get it to work...  i talked to our linux guru at work and he thinks with all the things tried it might be the motherboard
<ducasse> zergut: what is bash?
<zergut> i meant Gnome Terminal :)
<zergut> login shell
<bitkid_> i tried the grub commands from one of the supportlinks "https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304054" but same thing... it keeps comeing back to the usb thing tho
<ducasse> zergut: i have no other suggestions, unless there is a typo in ~/.bashrc or in the filename itself.
<lordcirth> bitkid_, yeah, it does sound like a bad usb controller or something on the southbridge
<bitkid_> is there a way to disable that prior to boot?
<bitkid_> lol i realy need to get this thing running before the new work week... im at the point where im considering windows and vm ubuntu...
 * larrymi mojoruns integration
<lordcirth> bitkid_, Don't you have a CD drive?
<bitkid_> if u have anytips lordcirth in regards to th usb or bridge that u  metioned pelase let me know i will have the tablet open on the irc while i take evverything out of mothereboard othere then hardrive 1 gig ram cpu and gpu
<bitkid_> ya im booting off cd now
<lordcirth> bitkid_, so what's wrong with that?  I mean USB not working sucks but you can get it installed, right?
<bitkid_> im just realy realy hoping its not the motherboard. excuse my spelling iv been up for 24 hours + at this point
<bitkid_> no
<bitkid_> so when i use cd it crashes 1/3 in the install
<zergut> ducasse: okay, thank you very much
<ducasse> zergut: check the simple things. is there a typo in .bashrc or in the filename itself?
<zergut> ducasse: no typos in bashrc and what filename?
<ducasse> zergut: ~/.bashrc
<zergut> no
<zergut> may be i should provide /bin directory of jvm
<zergut> or just jvm itself?
<ducasse> zergut: ok, you can try adding a line to source it from .profile
<lordcirth> bitkid_, oh that's not good.
<ducasse> zergut: don't know where the variable should point, i avoid java at all costs.
<lordcirth> bitkid_, What's the error?  Also check the hard drive's SMART data (smartctl -a /dev/sda)
<zergut> ducasse: ;)
<zergut> ducasse: so like add to .profile 'JAVA_HOME="somePATH"' line or what?
<ducasse> zergut: 'export JAVA_HOME=/usr/....' or 'source ~/.bashrc'
<zergut> okay trying second one
<zergut> just to last line of file?
<zergut> http://pastebin.com/fmfCi1yR
<ducasse> zergut: just add it to the end on a separate line
<NiceFriend> Lets be.friend and talk in pv? Anyone?
<zergut> ducasse: should i relogin or reboot as well?
<ducasse> zergut: relogin
<pac1> #node
<Proio> Hello :-)
<zergut> ducasse: i guess i found the "key" of problem not without help, of course
<ducasse> zergut: is it working now?
<Proio> Just moved from Windows to Ubuntu. I installed dropbox-nautilus but after restarting I can't use nautilus at all
<Proio> I tried nautilus -q but that doesn't work, when I click the file manager in launcher nothing happens
<zergut> ducasse: kinda, the problem was in /usr/bin/gradle script
<zergut> it's kinda 'overriding' system variables i were told
<zergut> i mean i was
<don_> does anyone know how to install MF3240 Laser printer in ubuntu.  I have tried and search the internet and can not get it to work?
<don_> does anyone know how to install MF3240 Laser printer in ubuntu.  I have tried and search the internet and can not get it to work?
<ducasse> !patience | don_ it is quiet here on weekends
<ubottu> don_ it is quiet here on weekends: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<don_> I tried searching there as well
<don_> Everything I have found did not work.
<zergut> ducasse: yeap all is kinda working
<tonyt> don _ https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140724
<ducasse> zergut: ok, good :)
<zergut> but version on ubuntu reps was ancient so i have to update ;)
<zergut> ducasse: thanks a lot!
<ducasse> zergut: no problem :)
<tonyt> don_ also https://www.canondrivers.org/canon-mf3240-driver-download/ . there is a email listed to contact the maker of your printer
<don_> That is wrong printer.  That is for the MF4270
<tonyt> ok sorry. email them and ask
<tonyt> admin@canondrivers.org
<don_> I send them an email as well
<tonyt> k
<ducasse> don_: afaik, canon are not the best for linux support. if there are no drivers on their website or openprinting.org you might be stuck.
<johnc4510> don_: do you have the correct driver?...googled this: MF3240 Laser printer driver linux...and got the driver page at cannon
<johnc4510> linux is supported
<don_> I tried everything
<don_> I know it says it is linux supported but I can not get it working
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> driver installs not my fortay
<thowe> I installed ubuntu LTS to my second HD, but the boot load (grub maybe) appears to have put itself on the first HD somehow beside the boot loader for pc-bsd...
<ubuntu-mate> I have a question for an Ubuntu guru...
<don_> I even tried doing a Virtual Box but USB is not detecting in VB.
<anonymous_> Hi im am new here can you explain me more for this chat
<tonyt> it is a ubuntu support channel
<ubuntu-mate> Ubuntu seems to have a problem mounting a shared disk on an apple time capsule
<anonymous_> iok
<ubuntu-mate> I can find the command to mount one manually, but why doesn't Ubuntu do this automatically?
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: which protocol is used to export the disk?
<ubuntu-mate> I think it is a windows share, with a disk password.
<knifework> does anyone know of a channel specifically for xfce on chrunbuntu?
<jereluth> is there a way to get the close and minimize buttons on the top right instead of the left
<jereluth> i'm so used to windows
<ubuntu-mate> As I understand it, the manual command is needed to specify a different type of authentication
<akik> ubuntu-mate: does apple provide a linux client for time capsule?
<ubuntu-mate> I doubt it
<akik> ubuntu-mate: i doubt ubuntu has anything especially written for time capsule
<bekks> akik: no.
<ubuntu-mate> I am able to get it mounted with a cifs command.  I am curious why this isn't handled in the GUI
<ubuntu-mate> ok, thanks bye
<bekks> ubuntu-mate: windows shares dont have disk passwords, but only share passwords - or requiring user authentification against the authentification mechanism used by the host providing the share.
<Azitrex> installing a 32bit gnu/linux on a 64bit machine could to take lower ram compare to installing 64bit of OS ?
<lordcirth> Azitrex, in theory yes but I don't think it's by much
<lordcirth> Azitrex, instead use a lighter desktop environment (say Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu) and consider installing zram
<tripleshackle> clear
<tgm4883> Azitrex: how much RAM do you have?
<Azitrex> lordcirth: it's a server node , with 512 MB of Ram and i must be run some heavy services and when all things deployed Ram is main problem and i want to config best condition i know about swap but i want to have Ram performance at the first
<Azitrex>  i know Data-Bus in 64bit machine is 64 address access to memory cell but when i installing 32 bit of OS Data-Bus changed ? i think no but i dont test it yet any experiance ?
<lordcirth> Azitrex, 64bit binaries tend to be slightly larger, that's all.
<tgm4883> wow 512MB RAM
<lordcirth> Azitrex, look at zram.  It compresses less-used pages in ram to prevent swapping
<OerHeks> "heavy services" ..
<tpw_rules> hello. i am trying to erase an external usb drive using a command like "dd if=/dev/zero | pv | dd bs=1M of=/dev/sdd1" and am getting wildly varying transfer speeds. A decent portion of the time it's at ~100MB/s and the rest it's down qt 4MB/s. is there caching i can enable/disable/etc to get a smoother picture?
<OerHeks> bs=4M might work faster
<tpw_rules> doesnt' change anything
<tpw_rules> but it will be maybe 100MB/s for 3 seconds then 4MB/s for 6
<tpw_rules> in a loop
<chunwang_> hello
<seednode> tpw_rules, perhaps you're hitting the limitations of the write buffer?
<Azitrex> lordcirth: i read about zRAM at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/blockdev/zram.txt do you think is have better performance compare to swap ? means i could to remove swap and use zRAM instead ?
<The[void]> hey guys, is there any easy way to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu mate 16.04.1 without doing a fresh install?
<tpw_rules> seednode: yeah, but i'd expect it to level out to the average at some point? i didn't know the write buffer had a hysteresis, which is what it looks like
<seednode> tpw_rules, no clue, I've not seen that before in practice, just throwing out ideas
<tpw_rules> my system has a lot of RAM, so it's conceivable that it can fill up at 100MB/s, then stay at some lower level. but why would it drop to 4 and then recover?
<tpw_rules> okay
<stonerl> hi hope someone can help me. I try to install ejabberd on Ubuntu 16.04 from the repos. But installetion always fails because ao a missing pid file:
<stonerl> ejabberd.service: PID file /run/ejabberd/ejabberd.pid not readable (yet?) after start: No such file or directory
<stonerl> has anybody cloud what to do?
<seednode> Is the USB drive a USB-attached spinning rust drive, or some form of flash?
<tpw_rules> spinning rust
<hoijui> today i ran the update from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04.01, and after restart, right when starting to boot from HD, i just get a few times: "error: File not found" (about 4 or 5 times)
<tpw_rules> over usb 3.0
<seednode> Hm... I'd expect the scenario I described more often over flash
<tpw_rules> yeah
<hoijui> i can boot from USB (already did)
<tpw_rules> to be honest it's almost entirely aesthetic. i think the average is around 60-70MB/s but i want an accurate estimate since this is gonna take a while
<tpw_rules> and i have ntohing better to do right now ;P
<hoijui> the system uses md raid
<lordcirth> Azitrex, with only 512MB you'll want zram and swap, probably
<tpw_rules> hoijui: do you get grub?
<The[void]> hey guys, is there any easy way to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu mate 16.04.1 without doing a fresh install?
<lordcirth> The[void], backup and do-release-upgrade
<tpw_rules> hoijui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234088/how-to-make-grub2-detect-and-boot-ubuntu-on-a-raid-1 i think this i what you want to do. it sounds like grub didn't get rewritten with the correct raid drivers so it can't find its boot files
<hoijui> tpw_rules, i think no grub
<hoijui> ahh cool, thanks tpw_rules! that sounds very likely! will try
<The[void]> lordcirth but wont that just upgrade to the newest regular ubuntu?
<OerHeks> The[void], that is what you asking, 16.04.1 ????
<The[void]> but transitioning from regular ubuntu,  to ubuntu mate
<OerHeks> The[void], and if you want to change desktop too, just install that?
<lordcirth> The[void], oh, from Ubuntu standard to mate?
<lordcirth> Yeah just upgrade then install MATE, confirm it's working, uninstall the old if you like
<OerHeks> uninstalling desktops can give vary results.. i would leave it there
<The[void]> ah,  i thought the mate branch was more than just a DE
<tpw_rules> well it comes only with mate on the installer
<e24k> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<e24k> I'm using xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> ubuntu 16.04 here, any problems?
<e24k> when I open settings > appearance > style , I only have a few themes
<EriC^^> !themes | e24k
<ubottu> e24k: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<e24k> can I upload a picture here?
<EriC^^> yeah, imgur.com
<lordcirth> e24k, imgur
<OerHeks> best theme tool is unity-tweak-tool
<e24k> http://imgur.com/a/EFuVo
<e24k> I have a few styles
<e24k> I also installed xfce4-goodies
<e24k> but I couldn't find any changes in style
<e24k> one more time I have to say , I'm using xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<tpw_rules> my computer has two monitors. when i wake it up, ubuntu decides seemingly arbitrary which one I will be typing my password into. it changes from one wakeup to the next. any way to pin it down?
<EriC^^> tpw_rules: it depends where your mouse is
<lordcirth> tpw_rules, probably but I don't think it'd be worth the hassle
<lordcirth> Yeah, the one that had focus
<OerHeks> e24k, If the theme contains scalable images it's better to install the librsvg package https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<tpw_rules> hm okay. fair enough
<tpw_rules> so whichever monitor had the mouse when it fell asleep is the one i log in to?
<__raven__> hi
<EriC^^> tpw_rules: yeah it's the one that has the login screen
<EriC^^> you log into both though (technically)
<tpw_rules> okay. thanks for demystifying that
<tpw_rules> yeah
<__raven__> not possible to connect to bluetooth audio device. message kind of "protocol not available" reported. os: xubuntu 16.04lts. any idea?
<OerHeks> __raven__, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-problem-connecting.html
<__raven__> OerHeks: i should be more precisely: connection is possible but problem occures at "use as audio output"
<tgm4883> on mine the login screen switches to whatever screen the mouse is on
<OerHeks> __raven__, checked out alsamixer > F6 ??
<hoijui> tpw_rules, you were right! :-) boot-repair did the trick, and ubuntu seemed to have booted fine.. niice tool. thank you!
<__raven__> OerHeks: let me do it "live"...
<Arctorb> Hey there, can somebody help me out?
<ducasse> !ask | Arctorb
<ubottu> Arctorb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> Arctorb: Scanner Darkly?
<Arctorb> Whenever ( reboot my machine, some of my settings dont stay. is there a way to fix this?
<__raven__> OerHeks: paired audio device, right click using blueman-applet, "connect to audio output" causes "blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available"
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/789088/bluetooth-headset-gives-error-connection-failed-blueman-bluez-errors-dbusfailed
<OerHeks> tons of posts with the same answer
<lordcirth> Arctorb, what settings, and what Ubuntu version?
<Arctorb> Ubuntu Mate 16.04 wallpaper, and window manager settings.
<__raven__> OerHeks: yeah it works thank you. what was really stupid easy... ;)
<OerHeks> __raven__, have fun!#
<mustmodify> If I do something like `cat filename`, and the file changes before the dump is complete, might I get a corrupt file?
<nomic> mustmodify it won't corrupt your file
<nomic> its only reading it, whatever it does
<nomic> in terms of display, if a large file, changing
<nomic> the display may be corrupt
<nomic> file won't be corrupt
<nomic> try it
<sLaNj> Good afternoon all.
<sLaNj> I'm having some issues with ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  I'm VERY new to linux and am having some problems getting my windows 7 shared directories to be seen by the ubuntu box.
<sLaNj> I've gone through network, connect to server, ive tried gigolo, and gotten help from several people experienced with linux but am still unable to access my windows share workgroup.
<sLaNj> Can anyone give me some help?
<OerHeks> sLaNj, did you enable firewall on your ubuntu ??
<mustmodify> sLaNj: so you have a shared directory and you can't access it from ubuntu.
<mustmodify> What have you tried?
<sLaNj> ive tried connecting through the basic network tab in files.  i get to the workgroup dir but it just times out when trying to connect
<sLaNj> ive tried smb://PC name
<FyrePhoenix> hi all, quick question.  is qmail still a viable mta today?
<sLaNj> as well as smb://ip
<sLaNj> i also installed gigolo remote system manager
<sLaNj> no luck on any
<sLaNj> and im positive i have enabled all sharing in the win 7 machine
<sLaNj> im able to browse all my shares from 3 other windows pc's
<sLaNj> just not this ubuntu install
<sLaNj> whatever i do, the connection times out
<mustmodify> sLaNj: are you comfortable using the command line / shell?
<sLaNj> comfortable, not really.  but im willing to try
<sLaNj> i don't know most of the shell commands
<mustmodify> ok, but you've done it?
<sLaNj> i also spent about 4 hours on ubuntu forums
<sLaNj> yes
<OerHeks>  sudo ufw allow 139 && sudo ufw allow 445 did the trick for me
<sLaNj> ive used it to install samba
<sLaNj> and nautilus
<OerHeks> sLaNj, easy on the enter please
<sLaNj> ok, sorry.  i have a tendency to hit enter after every thought.
<mustmodify> sLaNj: do you want it set up one time or permanently?
<mustmodify> semi-permanently.
<sLaNj> permanantly
<sLaNj> It's for all my movie/music/tv shares that i'd like to access from this install.
<mustmodify> ok, let's see...
<mustmodify> type `which smbclient`
<mustmodify> and tell me what you get.
<sLaNj> i get /usr/bin/smbclient
<mustmodify> good.
<mustmodify> What is the IP of your windows machine?
<sLaNj> 192.168.0.5
<ducasse> FyrePhoenix: i doubt many people are still using it, i haven't heard of any in years.
<mustmodify> type "smbclient -L //192.168.0.5 -U (your username)
<mustmodify> "
<sLaNj> warning the syslog option is deprecated
<mustmodify> hunh...
<sLaNj> ive entered my password and get protocol negotiation failed: errdos:errnomem
<|\n> hello, after update to 16.04 pavucontrol doesn't see any devices (no sound), dmesg looks okay, i can play with levels in alsamixer, what are my options? please
<OerHeks> great, untypable name ..
<|\n> |+tab
<sLaNj> oh wait a sec i forgot the quotes, i get no such file or directory
<mustmodify> sLaNj: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-7-samba-errnomem.html
<mustmodify> see "what it might be"
<mustmodify> try those and let me know if that helps.
<mustmodify> We're looking for a list of shared folders from that command.
<sLaNj> ok, thank you.  back soon
<Proio> Hello
<antipsychiatry> T E N tion !        They microchipped illegal people !!!!!!!_______________!!!!!!! A BRAIN IMPLANT VICTIM*** speak out . The psychiatrists warned him not to talk about implant because they wanted to catch him in a sadist pshyche yard !!!!!!!!!
<antipsychiatry> Atention!!!!!!
<ducasse> !ot | antipsychiatry
<ubottu> antipsychiatry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sLaNj> mustmodify: when connecting through network/windows network/workgroup i'll get an "opening workgroup" box which times out.  when trying through gigolo i get error connecint ot "smb://slanj-pc/television" failed.  failed to mount windows share: connection timed out.
<mustmodify> sLaNj: Sorry, I'm a bit confused.
<mustmodify> You get that when connecting from a windows machine to a windows machine?
<sLaNj> to a windows machine from ubuntu box
<mustmodify> ok
<mustmodify> connection timed out.
<sLaNj> All my media is stored on the slanj-pc box
<mustmodify> So you verified that your firewall is off and all that jazz?
<sLaNj> yes i have all sharing enabled, diabled password protection and ive disabled windows firewall
<sLaNj> I can see, and access my NAS from the ubuntu install.  I can see the ubuntu box in my windows network folder and even access it though i havent shared a dir from ubuntu so there's no files in there
<mustmodify> type "smbclient -L //192.168.0.5 -U (your username)"
<rexwin_> I am trying to install a game server. can somebody point me to a good tutorial site?
<sLaNj> no such file or directory
<OerHeks> rexwin_, you better state what gameserver, and on what ubuntu
<cuckholder> hi
<g0t00> join #metasploit
<g0t00> which IRC clients are you all using
<g0t00> ?
<mustmodify> sLaNj: ... that's the error?
<mustmodify> I get a list of shares.
<jatt> microsoft IRC Express
<OerHeks> g0t00, funny you, so you can test metasploit ??
<rexwin_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 any gameserver Iwant to test the operations on how to run a game server
<g0t00> Nah..
<sLaNj> the error says no such file or directory
<sLaNj> bash: smbclient -L //192.168.0.5 -U slanj: no such file or directory
<mustmodify> Yeah, sorry, I don't know. Here are some ideas about troubleshooting: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch12.html
<mustmodify> I did see someone say that it helps to have your windows and linux machine using the same workgroup name. So you might check on that.
<sLaNj> OK, i'll read it.  I do appreciate your time.
<sLaNj> they are both using WORKGROUP
<sLaNj> :)
<sLaNj> thanks for trying
<g0t00> try using the administrator password.
<g0t00> or standard password if that could help
<circ-user-NyUDB> so...pals, opensource, right?
<zykotick9> bekks: i'd just like to thank you.  on the 16th you recommended easytag or picard as a suggestion to someone for a tagging program.  i've used easytag for years, and lets just say in the 4 days i've used picard - it's changed my music collection!  Thanks a lot!
<rexwin_> I am trying to run "dedicated" game-server, using Ubuntu but when I follow 8b i get ./steamcmd.sh: line 29: /home/game-server/steamcmd/linux32/steamcmd: No such file or directory
<rexwin_> $DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@" line number 29
<nicktoora> I need help
<fonts> I just updated and now my .pcf fonts aren''t working?
<tbking> hey
<tbking> i'm new here
<tbking> hey there
<ef> hey tbking
<ef> really great to see you here
<tbking> how are things goinf @ef>
<ef> great @tbking
<wvlf> does anyone have experience with ubuntu and SIMH?
<tbking> no @wvlf
<wvlf> tbking was very helpful
<freddy_> Is it possible to use both GPU and MB for monitors simultaneously?
<Logitech> hello
<Logitech> how do I install the correct drivers for my GPU?  my GPU info is here:  http://paste2.org/gk5KvCDG
<OerHeks> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, intel is standard in the kernel available. no need for drivers ..
<OerHeks> ,, but that card is not a racemonster, maybe you can run youtube, dunno
<Logitech> OerHeks I don't need any driver for it?  I wanna play N64 emulator
<OerHeks> nope
<maret> Hi everyone, I am adding google calendar to gnome calendar and I am bit shocked why it needs so many rights like -> Manage your printers, View and send chat messages, Manage your photos and videos etc
<OerHeks> maret, i would be shocked, when google obtained all rights
<yeats> maret: pretty sure it's *all* google services you're allowing tthere
<maret> yeats: yeah but why? it doesnt need it all and does not have to require it all does it
<yeats> maret: what I mean is, I'm pretty sure you can't cherry pick which google services you want and which ones you don't when integrating with gnome
<maret> well yeah, but gnome calendar can cherry pick which google services it wants
<OerHeks> maybe there is an option 'select all' ...
<maret> I mean its gnome calendar so it should be safe, but still
<maret> will try to get some info on gnome-calendar channel
<Bray90820> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu x64 can be installed on this tablet the nextbook 10.1
<Bray90820> http://www.nextbookusa.com/productdetail.php?product_id=21
<technodict> need help in executing a python script on startup in Ubuntu 16.04 can anyone help ?
<The[void]> hey folks i just upgraded to 16.04.1 form 14.04 using do-release-upgrade,  now on boot i get an error saying failed to start remount root filesystem and kernel.  any ideas?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, if that machine has got a 64 bit processor, try it in live mode
<OerHeks> technodict, you need to makje a unit, and plce it in systemd folder, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/convert-run-at-startup-script-from-upstart-to-systemd-for-ubuntu-16
<hwpplayer1> where is ubuntu off topic
<technodict> yes i did that but it gives me an error saying code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<technodict> dkfjdk
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I don't actually have the tablet to be able to try it out that's the problem
<Bray90820> 32bit would be ok if conical wasn't discontinuing it
<OerHeks> 32 will be here for some years..
<hwpplayer1> can i talk to a canonical member in private ?
<OerHeks> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> hwpplayer1, not sure cononical employees hang in here now.. i am just an ubuntu-member.
<technodict> OerHeks: the script runs manually but doesnt work when i run it on boot
<hwpplayer1> OerHeks : can i write to your personal space ?
<OerHeks> hwpplayer1, if you have an account you can do that sure, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/oerheks
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Do you mean newer versions of ubuntu will be coming out with 32bit versions or just the LTS will be supported for some time
<OerHeks> Bray90820, this 32 bit story is not happening untill the next LTS release, and that is not even sure, maybe 20.04
<Bray90820> That's good to know
<OerHeks> google stopped making chrome 32bit now.
<OerHeks> not sure the new firefox that does not need flash/drm/moonlight stuff will be 32 bit
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Thanks
<Bray90820> I can now make my tablet purchase at ease
<OerHeks> Bray90820,
<Bray90820> Yes?
<OerHeks> but to answer completely: this processor is 64 bit, and has VT-x extentions ( you need that)
<OerHeks> http://ark.intel.com/products/80275/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z3735G-2M-Cache-up-to-1_83-GHz
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Yes but I think it has 32bit efi
<OerHeks> that won't be a problem should do 64 bit uefi too?
<OerHeks> maybe k1l_ or daftykins can tell
<Bray90820> so is the 32 bit refi thing only an issue in windows?
<Bray90820> *EFI
<OerHeks> yes, just a signed entry
<Bray90820> So just to clarify weather or not the EFI is 32 bit I should still be able to install 64 bit ubuntu if the processor is 64 bit?
<OerHeks> yes, i have no reason to think you cannot, but to be sure i like advise too from an other EFI expert .. i cannot find issues with that
<Bray90820> ##efi
<Bray90820> oops
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Thanks
<technodict> OerHeks: can you help me with the script issue ?
<OerHeks> technodict, well, how fad did you come? can you paste the unit you need to write on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<technodict> OerHeks: can you take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23073962/
<technodict> OerHeks: this is the python script that needs to be executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/23073968/
<vortixz> hello
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Have a look at this :)
<Bray90820> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/155557/installing-linux-on-an-32bit-uefi-only-machine
<vortixz> why?
<vortixz> can someone talk please?
<Bricker> yes
<vortixz> yay
<Bricker> hello
<vortixz> heyy
<vortixz> I decided to switch to BackBox
<vortixz> because Kali was kinda being a pain
<vortixz> lol :P
<vortixz> but i do gotta say
<dax> my condolences, they're both awful
<vortixz> backbox looks more nice
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<vortixz> i'm really liking the team
<netvixtra> Oh noes, we got a Mr Robot over here
<vortixz> lol
<vortixz> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vortixz> but backbox is ubuntu
<vortixz> O.o
<vortixz> du heck
<OerHeks> technodict, not sure what could be wrong about that, i hope you put in the full path to your script
<vortixz> afro
<vortixz> mmk
<vortixz> cool
<vortixz> i wish there was an option to send pics in here
<vortixz> but ehh
<vortixz> :P
<technodict> OerHeks: yes i do have the full path the script has a shebang line at start
<vortixz> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<vortixz> :P
<vortixz> !mint
<vortixz> !cyborg
<OerHeks> vortixz, please stop that, /msg ubottu
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vortixz> mmk,  my bad
<OerHeks> np, have fun
<bipul> Hi, Changing group permissions on a file with an ACL by using chmod does not change the group-owner permissions, but does change the ACL mask. Is it true?
<technodict> OerHeks: the script needs network to be established for working could that be a problem ?
<james000-> Hay, just found out that steam big picture has it's own debugger. Thought some of you in here might find that neat
<james000-> https://twitter.com/james_00000001/status/767091813685526528
<OerHeks> technodict, wireless perhaps
<keepo> anyone knows a wm that's similar to xmonad but doesn't use haskell for configuration
<technodict> OerHeks: nope wired
<technodict> (code=exited, status=203/EXEC)
<technodict> OerHeks:  it gives the following error status=203/EXEC)
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl status blabla.service -l
<Bray90820> Can you use grub to boot ubuntu live from USB?
<BillK[GR]> Bray90820, how are you supposed to boot without a bootloader?
<vortixz> hi
<vortixz> hhi
<Bray90820> BillK[GR]: What do you mean
<vortixz> anyone got playstation?
<vortixz> how do you direct message someone?
<vortixz> :P
<vortixz> hey lickalott
<vortixz> :P
<vortixz> how are you?
<bipul> I have umask 0002 and i am log in as bipul, and i created a file say file, which has permission, -rw-rw-r-- 1 bipul bipul  file, Now i set ACL permission setfacl -m m::6, Now when i am trying to change the group owner permission with chmod 744 file, then i suppose i am updating the mask value as 4 , and there will be no changes in group owner permission.
<Expecto> hi all
<keepo> hi
<vortixz> hey
<technodict> OerHeks:  here is the complete error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/23073990/
<vortixz> this chat is so dead omg
<vortixz> everyone just died
<keepo> think most ppl are just idling
<vortixz> true
<grubles> hello i am having trouble with fglrx: http://pastebin.com/K3smeDpR
<vortixz> anyone have kik?
<yeats> vortixz: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<keepo> kik?
<vortixz> yeah
<vortixz> its an app
<OerHeks> hmm maybe you miss EnvironmentFile=
<OerHeks> EnvironmentFile=<pathto script>/script.log 2>&1
<vortixz> :P
<OerHeks> i am learning systemd too, lots of changes
<technodict> is it necessary ?
<OerHeks> it would be logical, looking at other examples
<technodict> yea putting scripts into rc.local was much easier
<The[void]> hey guys, it seems the upgrade process to 16.04 from 14.04 changed the UUID of my drives.  so my rootfs isnt mounting.  how would I go about editing my /etc/fstab with the new uuid if everything is in read-only mode?
<V7> Hey all !
<V7> The[void]: load into recovery from Grub ?
<V7> by root
<The[void]> but what option would I pick?
<V7> The[void]: http://proubuntu.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/recovery-mode-ubuntu-1.png
<The[void]> i did that, but it still put the FS in read-only so I can't change the fstab
<V7> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cannot-edit-fstab-in-recovery-mode-filesystem-is-read-only-540195/
<V7> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/185026/how-to-edit-etc-fstab-when-system-boots-to-read-only-file-system
<V7> http://askubuntu.com/questions/543715/how-do-i-fix-a-bad-etc-fstab-if-the-hard-disk-read-only
<bumblefuzz> every time I enter a sudo command, my computer returns "sudo: unable to resolve host $MYCOMPUTER"... how do I fix this?
<seednode> Make sure your hostname in /etc/hostname and your localhost entry in /etc/hosts match up
<The[void]> thanks  v7 i'll try that
<keepo> 1
<mlvmhn> i feel that ubuntu is slow, do i need to upgrade?
<V7> The[void]: aw
<V7> mlvmhn: What's slow ?
<keepo> i had that feeling too and changed the window manager
<keepo> get xfce or something lighter
<mlvmhn> overall experience, my hd is working as soon as i want to install something or running many programs
<technodict> startup script still fails to run
<V7> mlvmhn: Take a look in process manager
<V7> What's collecting so musch CPU time
<V7> at *
<mlvmhn> V7: what will i look 4?
<technodict> Does anyone have a good understanding of systemd ? i need to execute a startup script
<V7> For processes
<V7> technodict: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd
<V7> mlvmhn: Which processes are using a lot of resources
<technodict> V7: i am actually done with writing my script and the .service file.. the script does execute when i run it manually using systemctl start blahblah.service but fails to start on boot
<mlvmhn> V7: am i looking for memory use?
<V7> technodict: systemd_analyze blame doesn't show it ?
<V7> mlvmhn: Yup ... and also CPU %
<V7> mlvmhn: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-indicator-multiload-in-ubuntu.html
<V7> It'll show you resource use
<Renon> hi!
<mlvmhn> V7: processors are running with 22-25% capacity, but RAM is running 91%
<V7> mlvmhn: WOW
<bekks> mlvmhn: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<V7> Look for processes which uses so much Ram
<technodict> V7: i dont see blahblah.service in systemd_analyze blame
<V7> hmm
<bekks> mlvmhn: and whats the number shown for "sysctl vm.swappiness"?
<mlvmhn> V7: biggest process is qBittorrent w/ 135 MB of RAM, other is taking just a few MB or perhaps 10-20 MB
<bekks> mlvmhn: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<mlvmhn> bekks: swap is 27%
<bekks> mlvmhn: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<V7> technodict: Try to create script by steps written in StackOverflow site ...
<bekks> We need to see the entire output.
<mlvmhn> bekks: noob here sorry, do i run the terminal?
<V7> Yeah and type there: free -m
<bekks> mlvmhn: Yes. Like this: free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> And give us the URL shown.
<mlvmhn> bekks: http://termbin.com/com9
<bekks> mlvmhn: and whats the number shown for "sysctl vm.swappiness"?
<mlvmhn> bekks: where do i find it?
<V7> Write down this command
<bekks> mlvmhn: Type the command given you twice now.
<V7> Like free -m
<tgm4883> V7: he already pasted the output of that command
<V7> Oops ... misunderstood ... I mean "like this one" *
<mlvmhn> bekks: do you need "total" or used "swap"?
<V7> And total and used :D
<bekks> mlvmhn: I need the output of the command: sysctl vm.swappiness
<V7> Your bekks ?
<V7> Yours *
<mlvmhn> bekks: vm.swappiness = 60
<bekks> mlvmhn: So your box will start to swap out when 40% of your physical RAM is being used for whatever. You could raise that threshold by setting it to 10, e.g.
<mlvmhn> bekks: buying more RAM?
<bekks> mlvmhn: Do you even read what I am writing to you?
<V7> 4 gb should be comfortable if your using you "box" ( as told us bekks ) carefully
<mlvmhn> bekks: yes, how will that help me?
<_Rick> ol
<V7> _Rick: /o
<jatt> 4GB is good for aphone
<bekks> mlvmhn: It will tell your box to NOT swap out before 90% of RAM is in use.
<mlvmhn> bekks: in the system manager the RAM is at 90.6%
<V7> jatt: eeeew those iPhones ...
<V7> <3 Android
<bekks> mlvmhn: 1.2GB of your EAM is being used for caches, etc.
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: 90% isn't necessarily a bad thing
<V7> Ram *
<bekks> V7: Can you please stop your pointless comments, thank you.
<V7> I've told him to view what process uses a lot of ram
<V7> bekks: ?
<_Rick> question is whether you're actually having issues with your ram usage or whether you're just worried about how much you're using (just reading this so may have missed something)
<mlvmhn> but will changing the swap progress make my system faster?
<V7> Thank you too ... mister
<bekks> mlvmhn: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tgm4883> he said he has high CPU usage too
<bekks> mlvmhn: Yes, because your swap is about 1000x slower than your RAM.
<V7> bekks: ... let him view which process is using ram
<bekks> V7: No need to after looking at free -m
<_Rick> "[21:56:13]  <mlvmhn>	V7: biggest process is qBittorrent w/ 135 MB of RAM, other is taking just a few MB or perhaps 10-20 MB"
<_Rick> lol
<V7> 135 ram ?
<V7> Is that big ?
<mlvmhn> i am running qBittorrent w/ 10 torrents on ul
<V7> It's impossible ...
<V7> Compiz should use more ram
<mlvmhn> cpu 1 & 2 is only at 10%
<ceibal> ceibal
<ceibal> njnc
<ceibal> c,
<V7> cat /proc/1234/smaps
<ceibal> c
<ceibal> bryan
<mlvmhn> bekks: Chrome is taking over 1.3 GB of RAM
<V7> oops not here
<bekks> mlvmhn: Which isnt much of 4G in total.
<V7> mlvmhn: I told you
<V7> Look for process
<mlvmhn> V7: Spotify 100 MB
<mlvmhn> bekks: swap file is 1GB
<bekks> mlvmhn: run: "top -n 1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bekks> mlvmhn: Those unrelated information is worthless.
<bekks> mlvmhn: I already told you how to solve your issue.
<_Rick> never knew about this termbin thing.. pretty cool :)
<mlvmhn> bekks: http://termbin.com/ko71
<bekks> mlvmhn: So half of your CPU resources are used for chrome and stuff.
<V7> mlvmhn: Remove chrome and use links
<bekks> V7: Can you please stop your nonsense comments? Thank you.
<mlvmhn> bekks: yes, Chrome w/ 10 active tabs
<V7> bekks: What's your problem ?
<bekks> V7: Your pointless comments.
<V7> So then mute me
<bekks> Done.
<V7> Thank you
<V7> He's so rude
<V7> Hope he has women
<_Rick> lol sarcasm and banter doesn't translate well over the internet
<hggdh> V7: please stop now
<V7> _Rick: Yeah ... you're 100% right.
<bekks> _Rick: at least using ignore saves me from reading his nonsense any further.
<V7> hggdh: Already if what
<mlvmhn> bekks: so i need to change the size of my swap file?
<bekks> mlvmhn: No.
<bekks> mlvmhn: I told you to configuring your box for starting to swap when its needed.
<V7> hggdh: Also ...
<V7> Have I done something wrong ?
<mlvmhn> bekks: sorry, how do i do that?
<tgm4883> V7: sarcasm and commentary isn't generally needed/wanted in this channel
<bekks> mlvmhn: run this: echo "vm.swappiness = 10" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p
<V7> tgm4883: Then you should write down this c*ap in Title
<V7> 'cause I didn't know
<hggdh> V7: lat warning. Stop.
<hggdh> *last
<mlvmhn> bekks: done, how will this change my systems behaviour?
<bekks> mlvmhn: It will tell your system to start swapping when 90% of your RAM is in real use, not 40%.
<tgm4883> V7: um, it is in the topic  " IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl "
<V7> hggdh: As you
<V7> say, your majesty
<_Rick> uh oh
<EriC^^> uh oh
<mlvmhn> bekks: so now i am at the limit w/ 89% in the system manager?
<bekks> mlvmhn: forget that system manager crap info :)
<PsiKloPx> Hiya...I can't connect (SSH) to my PC at home (Ubuntu 16.04) when it is connected through vpn (PIA). Works fine without it on. Any ideas?
<bekks> mlvmhn: please read this, as to why: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<V7> PsiKloPx: other ports connectable ?
<mlvmhn> bekks: so my system is not taking 89% RAM?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: don't worry about RAM usage, worry about performance
<bekks> mlvmhn: unused RAM is wasted RAM. The question is: what is your RAM used for? The link just given answers that question.
<mlvmhn> bekks: so i will be fine w/ my 4GB of RAM and the terminal swap command?
<bekks> mlvmhn: Yes.
<_Rick> PsiKloPx: pretty sure that if your VPN adds stuff to the routing table that forwards all traffic through VPN it won't be able to establish a proper connection
<mlvmhn> bekks: is this channel on freenode?
<bekks> mlvmhn: Yes.
<V7> mlvmhn: Should be fine ... if not then try to minimaze your resource eating processes
<V7> Like chrome and others
<mlvmhn> bekks: k, just installed irc client Konversation
<mlvmhn> bekks: thanks 4 yr help
<bekks> mlvmhn: you're welcome
<PsiKloPx> _Rick: I was afraid of that.
<PsiKloPx> V7: I tried other ports but no joy.
<V7> Is VPN server configured manually ?
<_Rick> PIA is some hosted vpn service isn't it?
<Folatt> hello?
<V7> Private VPN Access
<PsiKloPx> Yes, PIA is.
<Folatt> Hello?
<_Rick> hi Folatt
<V7> Folatt: hey
<PsiKloPx> But it can be configured manually.
<Folatt> Anyone here?
<V7> PsiKloPx: Private Internet Access ? (Private Internet Access)
<V7> privateinternetaccess.com
<PsiKloPx> V7: correct
<dem0> PIA works great on linux
<dem0> been using a while
<_Rick> PsiKloPx: if you can add something to the vpn config like OpenVPN's route no-pull directive you can get around it, but it also means you need to explicitly specify what routes DO go through the vpn
<V7> So ... did you configure it manually or you bought it fully configured ?
<_Rick> i haven't got a clue i don't use hosted vpn providers
<_Rick> :(
<PsiKloPx> Just out of the box.
<Folatt> Ah, I can see messages. I have a bad network problem. I can no longer connect to anything with my main computer.
<bekks> Folatt: after doing what?
<PsiKloPx> since I installed 16.04 that is. Previously it was manually configured. But I never tried connecting with SSH at that time.
<Folatt> I use ubuntu 16.04 unity 7
<_Rick> Folatt: did you change any configuration before you lost connectivity?
<ranu> Hello, I'm having a problem trying to add a ppa to my computer. Here is the paste of the error: http://pastebin.com/7dYpFiAv
<Folatt> bekks, nothing in particular.  I was watching youtube videos.
<dem0> PIA works just by installing on unity, it also comes with a startup script which you can wire up to i3 startup script or something
<bekks> Folatt: And what happened then?
<Folatt> _Rick, no
<V7> ranu: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75892/keyserver-timed-out-when-trying-to-add-a-gpg-public-key
<Folatt> What happened was that I noticed that I lost connection.
<PsiKloPx> dem0: PIA works great. I just can't connect remotely to the computer when it's connected through PIA.
<V7> Folatt: That's impossible ... maybe smth. with wires or provider ?
<Folatt> Not just to the internet, but the LAN network as well.
<bekks> Folatt: So how did you notice that in particular?
<V7> Folatt: You LAN network disapeared ?
<V7> Your *
<Folatt> bekks, because I run a server computer that I remotely connect to.
<bekks> Folatt: and you are watching youtube videos on your server? :)
<PsiKloPx> I asked the same question in the PIA channel but no one's talking over there.
<Folatt> bekks, no. The server is used for programming. I needed a clean environment.
<bekks> Folatt: So what are you doing - in full detail please - that tells your "i lost connection"?
<V7> PsiKloPx: Let guess ... you can't connect to any port over vpn ?
<Folatt> I have no connection. It's a wired connection. Cables are fine. Lights are blinking.
<bekks> Folatt: How do you tell "i have no connection"? What are you DOING, in detail, please?
<karim_> yay
<karim_> hey
<V7> karim_: Hey
<Folatt> Dmesg says enp2s0 link is not ready
<karim_> just testing irssi
<V7> Folatt: Can you ping smth ?
<V7> Folatt: ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<bekks> Folatt: And what does "dmesg | grep enp2s0" tell you?
<Folatt> V7, Network is unreachable. Including that of my router.
<V7> roger
<PsiKloPx> V7: correct
<TheNH813> Wine refuses to work.
<TheNH813> wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string, error message 'wine: /home/administrator/.wine is not owned by you'
<TheNH813> But I deleted the .wine folder
<TheNH813> Adn tried reinstalling wine completely
<TheNH813> I tried both at once. Yet still, winetricks dosen'tw ork
<PsiKloPx> Disconnect the VPN and everything's shiny.
<bekks> TheNH813: So look at "ls -l /home/administrator/.wine" and who is owning that.
<TheNH813> bash: ls -l /home/administrator/.wine: No such file or directory
<bekks> TheNH813: So look at "ls -lha /home/administrator/.wine" and who is owning that.
<Folatt> bekks, what I told you, link down and link is not ready. I can't copy paste this from my phone.
<V7> PsiKloPx: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/ubuntu-openvpn
<TheNH813> ]ls: cannot access '/home/administrator/.wine': No such file or directory
<V7> You should try reconfigure your VPN manually
<bekks> Folatt: Did it ever work on your box?
<Folatt> bekks, yes
<TheNH813> Wine was working perfect until I decided to reinstall FL Studio.
<bekks> Folatt: then dmesg should reflect that, showing that the link was ready at some time.
<TheNH813> I have no idea why it dosen't work.
<Folatt> bekks, it seriously just dropped out out of nowhere.
<_Rick> did you step on the cable
<TheNH813> Bug in a newer version of winetricks maybe? I know winetricks had been updated since I last used it. That's a clue.
<Folatt> bekks, this is after rebooting. I'll check an older log.
<bekks> Folatt: And your LAN isnt reachable from another box, too?
<TheNH813> As to whoever has having VPN problems, did you try rebooting the router? Sometimes a race condition blocks all connections even if there allowed.
<TheNH813> Happened to me the other day and I found out it wasn't affecting all the computers, just a few
<TheNH813> Can't hurt.
<Folatt> bekks, I don't know. My other computer doesn't have a monitor.
<bekks> Folatt: can you reach them?
<TheNH813> Should I just try purging winetricks and try a newer version from git? It's just a shell script after all.
<TheNH813> Hahahahahhahahahha simply glorius! Ubuntu is providing a broken version of winetricks.
<TheNH813> Teh version from github works!
<ikonia> err winetricks as a concept is broken
<jatt> 😸
<TheNH813> True. XD
<TheNH813> BRB filing a bug report.
<ikonia> it's more funny that people are "using" winetricks
<ikonia> I'd be laughing harder at people using wine tricks
<TheNH813> I should just use playonlinux
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is another pile of junk
<Folatt> bekks, I'll try, wait for a few mintues
<ikonia> it's just a wrapper for wine
<TheNH813> ikonia: Well, it's helped me convince quite a few programs to work before, but yeah it's buggy too.
<ikonia> it's just junk
<TheNH813> I only use it for those "special" programs
<ikonia> if you need windows programs, use windows
<TheNH813> I have a VM for that, but I always try to convince wine to work first.
<ikonia> more fool you then
<TheNH813> Trust me, once I fix wine, I'm installing FL studio in a VM, I learned my lesson. XDDD
<ikonia> I woudln't trust someone using wine/winetricks/play on linux
<tgm4883> well that seems irrelevant
<ikonia> running AV - especially DAW in a VM, or via wine seems to just be asking to have problems
<TheNH813> I just want to use a VST plugin it comes with.
<ikonia> so use windows
<ikonia> running it in a VM with no direct hardware access and the requirement for RTC is just going to cause problems
<TheNH813> Windows dosen't like my hardware. Er, well, XP dosen't like my hardware. I'v near completely used Linux since 2013.
<TheNH813> I actually run print drivers in a VM. YEah that's dumb. XD
<ikonia> if windows doesn't like your hardware how do you expect to use a DAW program in a VM
<ikonia> print drivers ??? what ? how is that anything to do with your DAW setup
<TheNH813> Nothing, I was just stating that I did, due to spotty support for my printer on Linux.
<TheNH813> Ableton runs great on XP in virtualbox.
<TheNH813> In fact, better then on a regualr windows install. LEss overhead as everything is abstracted.
<ikonia> it really depends what you are doing, but a general rule, a DAW will not work well, the sync and hardware access will just not work
<urnick> why did all these people just quit
<ikonia> netsplit
<OerHeks> .. and massjoin
<ranu> Hello, I'm having a problem trying to add a ppa to my computer. Here is the paste of the error: http://pastebin.com/7dYpFiAv
<ranu> Does someone knows how at least debug the ppa thing to see what is really happening?
<ikonia> your connection to the keyserver is not working
<ranu> Or this is the most I can get of it
<ranu> ?
<ranu> ikonia: Is there a way to test it out?
<ranu> ping maybe?
<ikonia> ping is nothing
<ikonia> the most likley situation is that key is not on the ubuntu key server
<ranu> What should I do then?
<OerHeks> or you are using a proxy .. can you update at all?
<ranu> Yes, I can update
<ranu> And no, I'm not behind a proxy AFAIK
<ikonia> searching for A863D2D6 on the key server shows no results
<OerHeks> it does exist https://launchpad.net/~kivy-team/+archive/ubuntu/kivy
<TheNH813> Ok, why is Compiz eating half a gig of ram.
<ranu> OerHeks: it does exists indeed...
<ikonia> TheNH813: why do you think it's using half a gig of ram
<TheNH813> Is that normal? Because I killed with from process monitor and let it restart and now I's bate using 70M.
<TheNH813> I have about 7 programs open, mayve?
<OerHeks> ranu, maybe try to change your mirror, to main?
<jelly> TheNH813, next time try to confirm that number with "smem"
<ranu> OerHeks: in source.lists?
<jelly> maybe it just had some gpu memory mapped
<Folatt> bekks: I connected the server computer to a monitor and keyboard now
<Folatt> I have internet here
<Folatt> But not on the main computer
<OerHeks> ranu, use the sources gui, type source in dash and it pops up
<ranu> I'm using Kubuntu OerHeks, it doesn't exists here, might be in another program?
<TheNH813> Hm.... It's already back to 137M. That seems reasonable I guess.
<TheNH813> Smem says : 4036 administrator compiz                             0   137224   140869   167
<TheNH813> *167020
<bekks> Folatt: So run "ifconfig -a" on your main computer, and provide the output, along with "dmesg" - and yes, transfer the output using some USB device or something.
<ranu> I use DIscover to configure sources here OerHeks.
<OerHeks> ranu, Muon got that feature
<OerHeks> oke
<ranu> OerHeks: just a sec, updating a pic
<ranu> OerHeks: http://imgur.com/a/iVOjS
<ranu> Take a look at that
<OerHeks> ranu, that would be standard, no problems i can see.
<TheNH813> ranu: What is that theme and desktop? Are you using Kubuntu?
<urnick> i know this might be inapprotiate but i am making a media consumption app for android. I need someone that can mentor me through this process. I am willing to share in profit if necessary but I am also ready to grow as a person, and in my ability to contribute to the technology landscapre.
<ranu> TheNH813: Kubuntu
<ikonia> totally offtopic and not for this channel underpantz
<urnick> is there someone i can pm and jsut touch base with from time to time
<ikonia> urnick:
<ikonia> no
<ranu> OerHeks: very weird then ?-(
<ikonia> that is not what this channel is for urnick
<TheNH813> Wow, Kubuntu's really changed since I last tested it.
<urnick> ikonia, what channel is good for that
<ranu> TheNH813: plasma 5
<ikonia> urnick: none
<OerHeks> ranu yes, no keyservers should result in no updates too..
<urnick> wtf, well thats a lot of help
<urnick> can i message you
<ranu> OerHeks: it looks like kivy ppa is already added, I will try to install it
<ikonia> urnick: no
<TheNH813> urnick: I'd ask on http://www.xda-developers.com/.
<TheNH813> They migh have pointers. But yeah that's off topic to ask on here. Good luck with what you're doing.
<urnick> k, thx TheNH813
<ranu> Althought in update it says that the signatures of the kivy's ppa could not be verified due to the missing public keys.
<OerHeks> ranu, run again: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys A863D2D6
<OerHeks> and close muon and such!
<GEEMac_> Hi folks.  I just did a fresh install of 16.04 LTS 64bit.  I'm having an issue with keeping my 1920x1080 resolution after reboot or cold start.   I keep having to use xrandr -s 1920x1080 in termanal.  My 14.04 was fine.  I had to go to the nvidia 304.x due to the nouveau was tearing up the screen.
<Folatt>  bekks http://pastebin.com/e1p2iXBH
<GEEMac_> I have been through google for the past hour or so and just keep comming up with old information dating back to v11.x.  I can't seem to find anything for 16.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> .3
<MonkeyDust> that was Elbow language
<bekks> Folatt: As you can see, you have no IP address. Are you using wired or wireless on your server?
<ranu> OerHeks: trying right now
<GEEMac_> Can anyone help with this screen resolution issue?  Thanks
<ranu> What kind of hardware are you using?
<ranu> GEEMac_: ^
<thetrav> so I've enabled serial console in grub following: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-serial-console-howto/ however the console doesn't show anything until I have a login prompt.  Work fine from there, but what I really want is to see the boot log to work out why it's not starting up.  Anyone know how I configure that?
<ikonia> journalctl -ex will show what's not starting up
<ikonia> no need for messing with the console
<GEEMac_> Old 7050 series onboard video via HDMI.  14.04 worked perfect.
<thetrav> ikonia I don't think you understand... The system does not successfully boot
<ikonia> that guide isn't valid for 16.04 either thanks to systemd
<ikonia> thetrav: remove the splash screen and watch the boot process
<ikonia> and if you are getting a login prompt - the system is booting
<thetrav> or rather.  I got a successful boot, run a big long script provided by developers, and then the system has no network or console activity
<thetrav> so the login prompt is something I set up before running the script that breaks everything
<thetrav> I'm trying to work out what the script breaks by looking at the output
<ikonia> thetrav: probided by the developers ??? what
<ikonia> what are you talking about, ??
<thetrav> ok, instead of that
<thetrav> think "I run some installer"
<ikonia> you need to give honest/clear details
<thetrav> I'm trying ikonia
<ikonia> this has gone from a system not booting - but it got a login prompt to "I run a script provided by develoeprs that breaks it"
<thetrav> the installer is a big thing that does a lot of stuff.  I am not capable of listing all the stuff
<ikonia> thetrav: what are you trying to install
<thetrav> tons of things
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> are these things ubuntu packages ?
<thetrav> some of them are, yes
<ikonia> or external resources ?
<thetrav> both
<ikonia> this seems very confusing
<thetrav> well just chill a bit
<ikonia> just open the package manager and install what you want
<ikonia> I am cillede
<ikonia> chilled
<thetrav> end state
<thetrav> system won't boot
<ikonia> system will boot
<ikonia> you broke it with some odd script
<thetrav> yes
<ikonia> but can't tell us what it does
<thetrav> correct
<ikonia> so read the script and work through it line by line
<thetrav> so
<thetrav> lol
<ikonia> why is that funny
<thetrav> because
<thetrav> there are two ways to diagnose right
<GEEMac_> ranu I'm running an older system that was fine from 11.x up to 14.04 LTS  have they removed support for the older Nvidia chipsets such as the 7000 series?
<thetrav> one is like you say, to read the script line by line
<thetrav> another
<thetrav> usually faster
<thetrav> is to look at the end state
<ikonia> no it's not
<thetrav> read error messages etc
<ikonia> the script is your problem
<ikonia> follow the script
<thetrav> ikonia
<ikonia> if you want to watch the system boot - just remove the grub splash
<thetrav> if the system booted
<ikonia> that simple
<thetrav> yes
<thetrav> that's what I want to do
<thetrav> I want to watch the system boot
<ikonia> no, you said you are trying to use a serial console by following an incorrect outdated guide
<tgm4883> ok, just trying to interject a little here. thetrav didn't you say you were getting a login prompt?
<ikonia> thats very different than booting without the boot splsash
<thetrav> ikonia, slow down
<thetrav> outdated incorrect guide?
<ikonia> thetrav: "yes"
<thetrav> please point me to a better one
<thetrav> I'm doing the best I can here
<ikonia> no
<thetrav> that guide definitely worked enough to enable a serial connection
<thetrav> so what's this splash screen you're talking about
<ikonia> follow the script
<ikonia> work it through
<thetrav> are you assuming I have a graphics card on that machine?
<thetrav> or any sort of graphics access?
<ikonia> and stop using the script
<thetrav> tgm4883 yes
<ikonia> if you use a script provided by "developers" - stop using it and pass it back to them
<thetrav> I do get a login prompt before I run the script
<thetrav> ikonia, that's a jerk thing to do if I don't first try and gather information for them
<tgm4883> thetrav: ok, so how do you see this login prompt?
<ikonia> thetrav: no it's not
<thetrav> I'd much rather tell them "here's what the system says went wrong"
<ikonia> thetrav: as you seem incapable of doing it - so let them fix it
<GEEMac_> ranu: Still with me there?
<ranu> OerHeks: same error as before
<thetrav> tgm4883: so, I start with a fresh install of ubuntu
<thetrav> I follow the guide I linked earlier to enable serial output in grub
<ranu> GEEMac_: was doing some food, just a sec
<thetrav> with that, I reboot the system and I get a login prompt
<GEEMac_> Sorry...  NP
<ranu> I'm using an optimus card over here
<thetrav> I don't see the boot messages, I see nothing until the prompt appears
<thetrav> if we ignore all the noise around the script, that's my question right there
<tgm4883> thetrav: ok, for a second lets pretend this is a fresh install. You boot it and get a login prompt. What are you seeing this login prompt on? Via SSH? Do you have a monitor attached?
<ranu> But I don't have a window with your resolution to cornfirm your issue
<thetrav> I'd like to see the boot up log
<thetrav> I have no monitor attached
<ranu> What is your problem again GEEMac_?
<thetrav> I have serial access to the host, but no physical access
<thetrav> I have network access as well, but I am pretty sure I can't see the boot messages on that because network isn't loaded until later
<ikonia> yet you can login and do journalctl -ex
<ikonia> and it will show you whats not loaded
<thetrav> my question is just whether there is a way for me to watch the boot up happen over the serial connection
<thetrav> I have worked with hosts before where I did have a monitor attached and I could see the boot up messages
<ikonia> thetrav: this is ubuntu 16.04 ?
<GEEMac_> ranu: Apparently it is an issue with 16.04 since I originally did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and all went south from there with the screen res.  So I backed up all my files and reinstalled fresh from the CD for 16.04 and still have the issue.  It is a total pain in the backside having to call the term and put the xrandr statment in there to fix the res..
<thetrav> no it's 14.04
<ikonia> ok, so it's upstart dependant
<ikonia> as you'll see that guide is for much old systems that still depend on inittab
<thetrav> so, the parts that work with grub
<ikonia> I'm going to guess that is also a vm ?
<thetrav> aren't they telling the kernel to output onto the serial?
<ikonia> rather than a phsical host
<ikonia> physical
<thetrav> sure, it's a vm
<GEEMac_> ranu:  I am using the PC through HDMI to a 46inch TV. 1920x1080 is waht it is supposed to come up as but keeps going to 1024x768 after bootup.
<ikonia> so then the hypervisor will also have a say in what gets put where
<tgm4883> thetrav: what hypervisor
<thetrav> kvm
<ikonia> how it boots will also depend on the hypervisor
<GEEMac_> I set the Nivida settings for this and saved it to Xorg for what it is worth since it is not used anymore.
<thetrav> so what you're saying, and please correct me because I think I'm not getting it right... Is that the line in grub that passes console=tty0 console=ttyS1,19200n8 to the kernel does nothing until upstart invokes some service
<ikonia> it will depend
<thetrav> ok, so what does it depend on?  what are the things I should know and check
<ikonia> it's down to your setup really
<thetrav> ikonia, that sounds like a repetition of "it will depend"
<ikonia> no, it's not
<GEEMac_> It is a total PITA to have to call the terminal and type xrandr -s 1920x1080 after every restart of the computer
<thetrav> ok, but what are the features of my setup I should be considering?
<ikonia> how the boot is invoked
<thetrav> when you say "the boot"
<thetrav> you mean, how kvm powers up the vm?
<ikonia> of the guest
<thetrav> how grub gets started?
<thetrav> or like, boot loader etc
<thetrav> like, is it pxe booting or is it booting from a hdd etc?
<ikonia> how KBM triggers the loading of the boot process
<ikonia> and what applications your tty application will depend on
<ikonia> keep in mind - the kernel knows nothing about a device at the time you're setting that parameter
<GEEMac_> If anyone has some input on this along with Ranu please PM me since there are other issues going on here.
<tgm4883> GEEMac_: xorg.conf is used, are you sure it's saved to the right location
<bipul> Hello, I am not able to see Default user, group, other and mask entries on directory. When i am using getfacl /home/bipul
<ikonia> bipul: what are you seeing
<bipul> I am using ACL version (2.2.52-3).
<ikonia> bipul: pastebin the command and the output please
<bipul> ikonia, sure
<GEEMac_> igm4883:  not sure?  Shouldn't the nivida changes save to the right place? they did in 14.04
<tgm4883> GEEMac_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believ
<ikonia> bipul: is this debian or ubuntu you are using
<bipul> ikonia, Right now Ubuntu
<bipul> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074309/
<GEEMac_> tgm4883:  let me tak a look again.  By what I have been reading the xorg is not being used since 13.x  Hang on let me pull it and pastebin it
<ikonia> bipul: that looks fine
<bipul> The first one is a file details and second one is directory details, which is supposed to come default
<bipul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<bipul> default:user::rwx
<bipul>  default:group::r-x
<bipul>  default:group:green:rwx
<bipul>  default:mask::rwx
<bipul>  default:other::r-x
<Gallo2> use pastebin dude
<tgm4883> GEEMac_: not shipping one by default is not the same as not using one
<bipul> Thank you.
<Gallo2> hi. i seem to be having real trouble with an install. i've never had linux on this particular machine so i don't know if its my screwup or i need to tweak some options. i installed with crypto and LVM also, to make it more complicated
<ikonia> bipul: that pastebin looks sane, no problem there
<sameer> shy
<bipul> But when we look for directory, we are supposed to see default:user::rwx ....
<sameer> heelo guys
<ikonia> bipul: you do...
<ikonia> line 18
<bipul> Don't we? As per documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<sameer> i need some help bro
<GEEMac_> tgm4883, Here is the pastebin of the xorg.conf    http://pastebin.com/aeJGP76d
<ikonia> bipul: looks fine to me to be honest
<bipul> That is a normal or name user entry
<ikonia> bipul: yes, and it looks fine
<GEEMac_> tgm4883, that was the last save.
<bipul> yes it looks fine but it is missing default user name entry.
<ikonia> bipul: did you set the defaults ?
<sameer> heeeeeeeeeloooooooooooooooooo
<bipul> ikonia, No.
<ikonia> sameer: thats not going to get you help
<GEEMac_> tgm4883, I had to switch to the vga input on the TV so I can see what was going on.
<ikonia> bipul: then how do you expect to see defaults
<sameer> ok then listen to me b
<ikonia> bipul: read the text above the example
<ikonia> bipul: "this ACL also has defaults set"
<GEEMac_> tgm4883, I'm on the HDMI input now.
<ikonia> bipul: meaning, someone has set the defaults
<bipul> oh, i thought for directory by default it appears default entery too
<ikonia> bipul: look at the two examples, they are the same command
<bipul> oh thank you.
<ikonia> it's showing you different ACLS on the same directory
<grubles> hello i am having trouble with fglrx: http://pastebin.com/K3smeDpR
<Bashing-om> grubles: Release 16.04 ? No support for FGLRX any longer .
<grubles> Bashing-om, 14.04.5
<Bashing-om> grubles: K. Now re you attempting to install the ATI graphic's driver ?
<grubles> yes. fglrx.
<Bashing-om> How are **
<grubles> oh.
<grubles> neither the package (apt install fglrx) nor the .run from amd's site works.
<bekks> grubles: Due to "no support".
<Bashing-om> grubles: What card(s) are we working with - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - in a pastebin please . Make sure the hardware has support .
<grubles> it's a radeon 7970
<grubles> i've had fglrx running on 14.04 previously
<GEEMac_> tgm4883,  still with me here?
<Bashing-om> grubles: Yeah should work . Clean things up and try again to install from our repo ? what returns ' ls -al /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  ' ?
<TheTank111> I just tried to upgrade from 14.04->16.04 and than tried to install the desktop environment, but I get the error apt-get : relocation error  blah blah string stream not defined in libstdc++.so.6. I googled and found results but their answer involved using papa-remove which I don't have. I tried to get the new lib with curl but I keep getting unknown host for everything even sites like google lol :
<TheTank111> / can anyone help me?
<ikonia> sounds like the upgrade failed
<ikonia> you're missing / conflicting some C libraries
<grubles> Bashing-om, sure i'll give that a shot
<grubles> Bashing-om, erm. i mean that script exists.
<grubles> and i'll try it.
<TheTank111> Ya, do you think I should just download them to a USB and than try and move them over?
<Bashing-om> grubles: ' sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh ' then we make sure all vestigrs are gone prior to re-installing .
<rypervenche> Gotta love PPAs.
<ikonia> TheTank111: no
<Netwolf> hey guys, I am seeing a stupid amount of traffic to telnet ports. Anyone else seeing this?
<Netwolf> Aug 20 19:17:38 med kernel: [88076.784808] [UFW BLOCK] IN=ens3 OUT= MAC=fa:16:3e:dc:71:b7:fa:16:3e:7e:b7:a9:08:00 SRC=222.254.61.12 DST=172.20.7.107 LEN=44 TOS=0x08 PREC=0x20│
<Netwolf>  TTL=45 ID=51999 PROTO=TCP SPT=34094 DPT=23 WINDOW=35058 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<Netwolf> apologies for the paste
<ikonia> TheTank111: I think you should look at the logs from the upgrade,
<Bashing-om> vestiges *
<ikonia> TheTank111: understand what the current state is
<ikonia> TheTank111: a.) how did you upgrade b.) did the upgrade show any problems at the time
<GEEMac_> tgm4883, brb  going to try something with lightdm.conf
<TheTank111> How do I check those logs?
<TheTank111> I used apt-get dist upgrade btw
<ikonia> that won't upgrade you from 14 to 16
<ikonia> so either you did something else or you are still running 14.04
<Bashing-om> grubles: Stepping away from the keyboard for a short time . be back soonest .
<grubles> Bashing-om, thx for the help
<TheTank111> Last I checked it said 15. I was under the assumption that it would upgrade me from 14 to 16 lol.. I thought I just had to do it twice
<ikonia> dist upgrade will not upgrade you between distros
<TheTank111> Lol that's weird, I guess they mean something different by dist upgrade. I've never upgraded btw if you can't tell :|
<ikonia> did you read any documentation about how to upgrade ?
<Gallo2> can someone suggest to me what to look at if the system continuously reboots with no error message being output? it never even loads grub. i don't even know if grub is installed correctly, but i've tried it twice now and no joy.
<TheTank111> No I figured it would be just as easy as typing a command.
<ikonia> TheTank111: so you typed a command blindly without knowing what it did, and just assumed it upgrade you
<lordcirth> Gallo2, try holding shift during boot to force grub menu to appear.  If that doesn't work, try Boot-Repair
<Gallo2> lordcirth: thanks for the suggestion. please note, can't repair something that never worked in the first place
<TheTank111> Yes kind of like how on Mac if I want to upgrade the OS I just click a button
<Gallo2> no. kind of not like on mac.
<lordcirth> Gallo2, it is not unheard of for Boot-Repair to fix problems from a fresh install
<ikonia> TheTank111: so typing a command blindly, is very different than hitting the button that says "upgrade" on a mac
<ikonia> TheTank111: did you change the sources.list at all
<TheTank111> I am realizing that now :|
<Kurowa> hi
<TheTank111> I looked at the modified date and it says today, so somehow I did
<ikonia> TheTank111: so you're system is a mess then and to be blunt  you don't know what you are doing
<TheTank111> Ya I might just do a fresh install
<ikonia> I suggest you back up your data you want to keep and install 16.04 with a desktop (desktop install) from the starting point
<ikonia> so just install the ubuntu desktop media/dvd
<ikonia> and I strongly suggest you read/ask before just doing things
<Gallo2> right on
-aan:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
<reisio> mmmkay
-kovailanen:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-neksi:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-Don[Relax]:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-Guest67256:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-salak_selatan:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
<ikonia> hang on folks, the idiots will stop soon enough,
<OerHeks> roommode on registered is ugly.
-Blue`Eyes`Blue:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS WE'RE FUCKING ikonia'S OWN MOTHER.
-mei_cen:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS WE'RE FUCKING ikonia'S OWN MOTHER.
-mei_cen:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS WE'RE FUCKING ikonia'S OWN MOTHER.
<ikonia> children, just be patient,
<Gallo2> hm. i wonder how to tell if this system has uefi
-ak_co_17tHN_cR_t:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS ikonia go to #wrongplanet and talk to us.
-ak_co_17tHN_cR_t:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS ikonia go to #wrongplanet and talk to us.
<Renon> why?
<Kurowa> I don't know if this is off topic or not, so in order to anticipate my future needs, I created an utility USB multiboot for tools such as GParted, a copy of distro, and clonezilla. Any recommendation for what to put?
<Gallo2> i don't... think it does
<reisio> Gallo2: shouldn't actually matter
-dbrutu`:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS ikonia go to #wrongplanet and talk to us.
<reisio> but if the boot config has a mouse cursor, it's probably U/EFI
<reisio> Kurowa: what else?
<Gallo2> a mouse cursor..... nope
-FaizKL-BoSan-CaR:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH #UBUNTU YOU LOSE! PLUS ikonia go to #wrongplanet and talk to us.
<Gallo2> shouldn't matter. good to know
-DOBERMAN-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-DOBERMAN-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
<ikonia> these guys are weak,
<Kurowa> just one tails and boot repair disk.
<ikonia> soon be done
<Kurowa> reisio.
<reisio> Kurowa: are you asking what else people might recommend?
<Kurowa> yep.
<reisio> I haven't actually ever needed more than just systemrescuecd
<reisio> but just the ubuntu install image will also suffice, much of the time
<reisio> even as a rescue environment
<reisio> even as a temporary environment
<edrocks_> is it recommend to use ufw or iptables directly?
<Kurowa> I am kinda new to ubuntu and want to be prepared to troubleshoot my pc in the eventuality that I messed up.
<reisio> less is more, but only if it doesn't murder your free time
<reisio> Kurowa: install media's enough for that
<reisio> you can have the boot loader boot it even, if you don't break your boot loader
<Kurowa> bootloader is like grub or grub2 in example, is it?
<reisio> Kurowa: yup
<Megalex> Has anyone tried setting up openVPN under a bridge configuration under ubuntu 16? I'm having several issues
<Kurowa> hmmm... I put my ubuntu ISO in windows T.T
<Kurowa> time to download it again.
<GEEMac> tgm4883, well that did not go well.  Had to boot to  term and nano the lightdm.conf file to remove the xrandr line.
<vruz> hello all. I need help installing libmysqlclient18 on Ubuntu Xenial 16.04
<reisio> Kurowa: hrmm?
<Kurowa> vruz: the problem is?
<GEEMac> tgm4883, still with me with this resolution issue?
<vruz> Kurowa: I need to install libmysqlclient18, which is a dependency needed by the Lazarus development environment. Xenial by default installs libmysqlclient20
<vruz> Kurowa: libmysqlclient20 provides the wire protocol 5.7 used to communicate with mysql servers 5.7 and upwards
<reisio> check if there's a newer lazarus version
<vruz> Kurowa: in normal circumstances, that should be resolved installing mysql-client-5.6 and mysql-server-5.7
<vruz> reisio: this is the latest Lazarus release
<Kurowa> vruz: no way to download from packages.ubuntu.com?
<vruz> Kurowa: the thing is, when you install mysql-server-5.6 you still get libmysqlclient20, with protocol 5.7
<GEEMac> repost of issue: Hi folks.  I just did a fresh install of 16.04 LTS 64bit.  I'm having an issue with keeping my 1920x1080 resolution after reboot or cold start.   I keep having to use xrandr -s 1920x1080 in termanal.  My 14.04 was fine.  I had to go to the nvidia 304.x due to the nouveau was tearing up the screen.
<vruz> Kurowa: I just found that libmysqlclient18 is *somewhere* in Ubuntu, at this url: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libmysqlclient18/5.6.25-0ubuntu1
<vruz> Kurowa: which presumably would provide a libmysqlclient18 capable of providing network protocol 5.6
<Guest17033> .
<reisio> GEEMac: so you're using nvidia's drivers?
<vruz> kurowa: but it's marked as superseded, and I have no idea how to get this package installed, as it doesn't appear to be available with a simple apt-cache search
<gallo2> blah
<gallo2> enough of your hoops nickserv!
<GEEMac> reisio, Yes the 304.x tested.
<reisio> GEEMac: have you run nvidia-xconfig?
<GEEMac> Can't use nouveau
 * reisio waits for his question to be answered
<Kurowa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libmysqlclient18/download
<GEEMac> reisio, yes that was the first thing I did. here is a pastebin of the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/aeJGP76d
<vruz> Kurowa, thanks, I'll see to install that manually then. Any idea why this manual method has been enforced instead of using the recommended method?
<reisio> GEEMac: okay, have you run nvidia-settings from within X?
#ubuntu 2016-08-21
<GEEMac> reisio, Not sure what you mean.  I ran it from the nividia settings in system tools/admin
<GEEMac> ]Sorry my rensponces are a bit slow my hands are messed up so I type slow with the usual typos...
<ikonia> I think the wrong planet play time is over now that they have been beaten, I guess things can return to normal, sorry for the noise
<reisio> GEEMac: and you got the res you wanted and saved a copy of the configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<GEEMac> Plus I havent gotten to making the font size larger yet for this TV.
<GEEMac> reisio,  apparently it saved to the xorg.conf, just not reading it on boot
<reisio> GEEMac: like before X starts?
<GEEMac> reisio, the pastebin is what I have here
<reisio> doesn't answer my question
<GEEMac> reisio,  not sure what you mean before x starts.
<GEEMac> let me look at the conf again]
<reisio> GEEMac: is the problem only before you login to Unity?
<owen1> i used unetbootin on 15.10 to create installation of 16.04 but i see 'syslinux 6.03 edd boot error'. google lead me to some interesting results about incompatibilities but i didn't understand them. can someone explain how to create a bootable usb for 16.04? thanks!
<owen1> btw, the target laptop is older that my current one in case it matters.
<GEEMac> reisio,  all is well until it shows the desktop then it goes to 720p instead of 1080i
<reisio> GEEMac: how exactly do you tell it's at 1080p before the desktop is there?
<GEEMac> reisio,  I would take a guess that it is booting in 720 from the start right to the main desktop
<reisio> owen1: could just use dd instead of unetbootin, you need only be careful
<GEEMac> reisio,  that is where I have to go to the term to do the xrandr
<reisio> GEEMac: kay...
<reisio> GEEMac: a simple hack would be to put your xrandr line in your autostart stuff
<owen1> reisio: i have no idea what dd means but yeah i heard it's scary. i prefer to stay away from scary things (:
<GEEMac> Crazy thing is that I did not have that issue with 14.04 until I did the upgrade from the pop-up and it went down hill from there so I just did a clean install of 16.04.
<GEEMac> reisio, where sould I find the auto start script to place that in? And why all of a sudden is 16.04 doing this? a Bug?
<GEEMac> I was good from 12.x to 14.04
<reisio> owen1: it's no scary, it's just a tool that can be improperly used
<GEEMac> reisio, I'm completely lost with adding a script to auto start.
<reisio> GEEMac: all of a sudden? It used to work with 16.04?
<GEEMac> reisio, never worked here since I did the 16.04 upgrade to the fresh install.  Alll was working fine with 14.04.
<GEEMac> I hate to have to go backwards.
<reisio> okay, so the answer to that is: you upgraded, and nvidia prefers crappy proprietary drivers
<reisio> what's the graphics device?
<GEEMac> reisio,  old Nivida 7050.  Crazy thing is that it will boot to 1080 in VGA mode but not HDMI.
<GEEMac> reisio, Apparently 16.04 does not support older graphics without forcing the res.
<reisio> GEEMac: newer you mean?...
<GEEMac> reisio,  The TV is talking to the computer.  it reports the res when you do a xrandr in either VGA or HDMI
<GEEMac> reisio, Nivida 7050 is an old series.  It is built into the MB
<reisio> GEEMac: do you recall what driver version you were using with 14?
<Megalex> when you see ip addresses and they have /8 /24 after it, what does that number represent?
<reisio> Megalex: http://networkengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/3697/the-slash-after-an-ip-address-cidr-notation
<GEEMac> reisio,  Now if the Raspbery Pi 3 I have here would run Netflix and other protected formats I woould have ditched this old comp.  I use Kodi here and the main purpose is this is my HTPC for the TV.
<GEEMac> reisio, Same driver as I am using now.  304.x tested version
<reisio> GEEMac: same xorg.conf?
<GEEMac> reisio,  Apparently  16.04 has an issue remembering or reading the saved settings.
<reisio> I doubt it
<reisio> GEEMac: same xorg.conf?
<GEEMac> reisio,  No sadly when I upgraded I never thought of saving the xorg.conf. so 16.04 trashed it
<owen1> reisio: so dd can replace unetbootin and also solve the 'syslinux 6.03 edd boot error'?
<reisio> you might try using nvidia's .run installer, instead of Ubuntu's builtin
<reisio> owen1: I'd definitely give it a try
<reisio> owen1: the syntax is like so: sudo dd if=/path/to/install/image of=/dev/foo# (where the value of 'of=' should, importantly, not be incorrect)
<reisio> you can get it from sudo lsblk -f
<reisio> and other ways
<owen1> reisio: sweet
<reisio> dd also produces no output during copy except in very recent versions, so if you want to see that you can open _another_ term, run 'while true; do kill -USR1 $(pgrep -x dd); sleep 10s; done' and then _look at the original term_
<Fione> Hi
<GEEMac> reisio,  the main problem is that Nivida configured the res properly, just 16.04 is not reading it or finding the xorg.conf.  Did you see the pastebin of the file?  1920x1080 is there .  I keep reading in all the old posts is that Ubuntu doeas not read the xorg.conf anymore. There is nothing new on this issue even setting Google to past year in the search.  all old stuff
<owen1> reisio: very nice. i'll try it
<reisio> GEEMac: it does, if it's present
<reisio> it merely doesn't ordinarily _require_ it anymore
<GEEMac> There was a way some time ago to add the xrandr statement to rc. something.  I can't find that anymore.
<reisio> you'd want to add it to Unity's/GNOME's autostart
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<GEEMac> reisio,   I guess that should have been left alone.  If it is not brok don't fix it (or replace it with something not documented)
<owen1> reisio: i see the mounting point of the usb stick - /media/usb
<owen1> i also see sdc1
<owen1> and it's a vfat.
<GEEMac> reisio,  I'll check that out.  If all else fails, back to 14.04
<owen1> reisio: does this looks fine? sudo dd if=/home/owen/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/media/usb
<reisio> GEEMac: no :p
<reisio> owen1: no, that looks like a mount point
<reisio> owen1: run 'mount | egrep -i '\/media\/usb'
<hispeed67> what's a good video card that's cheap?
<reisio> owen1: to the left of '/media/usb' you will see the actual /dev/foo# path, which is what you want for of=
<reisio> hispeed67: onboard intel
<owen1> reisio: lsblk -f show me sdc and under it sdc1
<owen1> is that what you mean?
<GEEMac> reisio,  so apparently there is no fix for this situation without a work around.  I even found one post stating it as a bug that when booting it does not read the graphics settings and boots to default.
<hispeed67> :( no onboard video on my motherboard
<reisio> GEEMac: quit unlikely, but there's always a fix even so
<reisio> hispeed67: go to newegg.com, go to graphics cards, buy cheapest one
<owen1> reisio: i see /dev/sdc1
<owen1> reisio: /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb type vfat
<reisio> of=/dev/sdc1 then
<hispeed67> but nvidia doesn't work with wayland, right?
<owen1> reisio: sweet!
<reisio> owen1: but unmount it first
<owen1> reisio: oh
<reisio> hispeed67: the drivers? Dunno
<GEEMac> reisio, Guess I'll keep an eye out for a fix, hopefully within the next few months since 16.04 is too new to have any posts.
<hispeed67> ive got an ati 2G card, but seems like it isn't 'mainstream' in ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> GEEMac: try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf elsewhere, then rebooting
<GEEMac> reisio,  Guess I can try that.  I'm goin to ry the startup first and see what it does then I'll make the move, actually just rename the file.
<GEEMac> brb
<GEEMac> going to try this startup file
<owen1> reisio: do i need to delete the content of the usb before i start with dd?
<reisio> owen1: no, but you need to not want that content back :p
<owen1> reisio: good. because from some reason the content there became readonly. running dd now.
<reisio> owen1: you shouldn't be seeing any content, if it's not mounted
<owen1> reisio: btw, the foor loop is showing '
<owen1> bash: kill: (31504) - Operation not permitted
<reisio> owen1: make it sudo kill, then
<reisio> needs to be the same user/perms
<owen1> yup
<Bashing-om> grubles: Back,  sorry for the delau . Automobile overheating and taking a priority . Real live intruding . Now where are we ?
<GEEMac>  reisio, Stll no go.  Added the xrandr -s 1920x1080 line to the startup.  I'm thinking that there is something missing though like having the startup looking for a script to call the xrandr statement.  There is no "open in terminal" in the auto start or that would have run.
<GEEMac> reisio, I'm going to open a bug report or add to the one already there if it pertains to this situation.
<reisio> GEEMac: did you try moving the file?
<owen1> reisio: no i see 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<reisio> owen1: pardon?
<owen1> reisio: dd was completed. i insert the stick into my older laptop and see this message
<owen1> maybe checksum?
<reisio> you should check the sum, yeah
<owen1> reisio: do u have a link to the md5?
<owen1> it's 16.06 desktop
<owen1> 16.04
<reisio> 16.04, 16.04.1?
<reisio> x86? amd64?
<owen1> forubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<reisio> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/MD5SUMS
<reisio> 17643c29e3c4609818f26becf76d29a3
<owen1> i run md5sum ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso -> 16a26716b0b4729e10ce5a0e3a3efbb7
<reisio> k, then it's wrong
<owen1> reisio: ok. downloading again. thanks. and now i know how to use dd!
<reisio> :)
<GEEMac> rei working on that now  I'm just going to rename it so if it blows up I can fix it at the log in term withinb nano
<GEEMac> brb again
<reisio> k
<Bashing-om> Used to be a tremendous amount of effort was put into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages to keep it current . I do not know if that effort continues .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: There is a link at the bottom for "contribution"...
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: :) .. Though a good thing . I did post ^ in the wrong window . In the formative times I was quite active in making it happen .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: "Been there done that" - a time ago - Mandrake/Mandrive + RH & Fedora..."back in the day"...
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: We do our good deeds !
<YankDownUnder> ...with not even a donut or a coffee... :)
<Bashing-om> But look at all the cookies !
<danrik> could someone help me to troubleshoot why I cant use mullvad vpn?
<danrik> I download zip from mullvad, extract and import mullvad_linux.conf.
<danrik> then I click on "vpn" in network manager -> lock icon appears but when i open a browser -> I cant get to any site.
<Bashing-om> grubles: Status ?
<danrik> ping. could someone help with vpn?
<danrik> pretty plz.
<GEEMac> rei
<GEEMac> reisio, Strange that the xorg.conf file was renamed.  I renamed it to xorg.conf and no go.  Strangely I also added a couple programs to the startup and 16.04 does not read them either.  I looked in the .config/autostart folder and with the hidden files set to unhide it was empty.  Looks as if there are a few nast bugs in 16.04
<Bashing-om> GEEMac: Have no kept up with your issue(s) ,, hybrid graphics at play here ?
<GEEMac> nope nothing changed since 14.04 After the upgrade to 16.04 it went all down hill for the screen resolution of 1080P  I have to xrandr every time I log in to fix the resolution.  I tried placing xrandr in the startup, a linein Lightdm.conf, a file in .config/autostart etc etc etc
<Bashing-om> GEEMac: Verified that the proper graphic's driver is loaded - as an obvious thing ?
<GEEMac> Bashing-om, Apparently there are some nasty bugs in 16.04.  One that I just found is thatg when booting it does not read and start the items in autostart.  Nothing in the .config/autostart folder.   Also apparently they took out start in terminal mode opt too.  But my main issue here is I can't keep my resolution at 1920x1080 atreboot
<GEEMac> Same graphics drivers as in 14.04 where I did not have any issues.
<GEEMac> Same exact system  with the old onboard Nividia 7050 chipset.  I am guessing 16.04 is not reading the xorg.conf file as stated many times that they don't use it anymore.
<Bashing-om> GEEMac: And a driver is loaded ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line - driver= ??? .
<GEEMac> Xrandr is the only way now and there is no way to save the resolution or get 16.04 to read any autostart/startup files with the line in it.
<GEEMac> I have been at this since 1500 EST and no joy here.  Looks as if I am going back to 14.04.
<Bashing-om> GEEMac: I have no 16.04 experience, can not help in that department .
<GEEMac> Apparently this is what I am finding out so far with most.   I will post a few bug reports tomorrow. One being there is no saving screen resolution with out a work around that does not work anyway and also the application startup is broken since it does not save anything either.  I added a couple programs via "Add" and when rebooting nothing started up.
<vlab> have a fresh install of ubuntu server vm on hyper-v in windows. update, dist-upgrade, autoremove, autoclean. install openssh-server. used bitvisessh on windows to ssh into ubuntu server vm. enabled X11 forwarding. checked sshd_config and x11 forwarding is enabled
<vlab> typing in xclock in the terminal says "Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0"
<GEEMac> Apparently someone took out the option to open in terminal which would have then worked for xrandr -s 1920x1080
<GEEMac> I Thank all that have been trying to help, but 16.04 is broken in many ways.
<GEEMac> not quite as bad as 10.x  was but close.
<Bashing-om> GEEMac: Well, you have the right of it . can not get any joy here with problem resolution - next thing is file a bug report and get the big boy's attention.
<GEEMac> The release is too new for anyone to have any real experience with it to help out without using Google as I have been all day here.
<GEEMac> Too bad the Devs don't mon itor the IRC.  It would save a bit of time.
<GEEMac> Well anyway... Thanks to all that tried.  If no resolution here, back to 14.04 that worked on this computer.  Take care all .
<vogelfrei> hi, i'd like to know how do i change the foreground color permanently in the tty, not xterm.
<GEEMac> Just a quick update before I call it a night here. (FL / US )  I got the system to read the xorg.conf file and after the resolution was 1080P it reverted back to 720P before the desktop came up.  I can tell by my TVs screen res indicator.  Man what a mess...
<GEEMac> again, Night All and thanks...
<vlab> had to install xming
<Qwertie> How do I install bindsym? I cant find any package for it in the repos
<rypervenche> Qwertie: Where are you seeing "bindsym"?
<rypervenche> Qwertie: Only reference that I see to that is in i3 configs.
<Qwertie> rymate1234: on guides for setting up shortcuts on i3
<go-away> any girlz here?
<go-away> i'm, like, so fuckin' horny right now
<Qwertie> oh, is that for configs and not basg
<OerHeks> !ot | go-away
<ubottu> go-away: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> go-away, be gone.  wrong channel.  grow up.
<go-away> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rarrikins> Qwertie: Yeah, it looks like something for i3 configuration files.
<Qwertie> Rarrikins: Yep, That seems to be it
<go-away> porn?
<EmeraldExplorer> For my first course in AI, which one of these do you think would be best? https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-machine-learning--ud120 https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-artificial-intelligence--cs271 https://www.udacity.com/course/artificial-intelligence-for-robotics--cs373
<go-away> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ops | go-away
<ubottu> go-away: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<go-away> dont tell the ops to go-aaway
<cfhowlett> EmeraldExplorer, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<go-away> *away
<EmeraldExplorer> cfhowlett: OK, wasn't really sure where to ask it so I just chose here :p
<go-away> sorry
<chu> Whoosp!
<dax> Do not send people looking for sex to #ubuntu-offtopic, that channel abides by !guidelines too. kthx.
<cfhowlett> ?  no one sent the sex to ubuntu-offtopic
<roygbiv> no one was sent there for sex
<dax> I guess my scrollback just makes things up then.
<cfhowlett> <cfhowlett> EmeraldExplorer, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> i do occasionally notice problems with people who aren't you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> :)  ouch ...
<dax> anyway, back to supportland
<ddoobb> Hi guys is it OK to ask for help here?
<cfhowlett> ddoobb, please do
<ddoobb> I've been getting this error message withing an hour or so of booting up after which my wifi doesn't work unless I restart. Here's the message "Connection activation failed. (2)Active connection removed before it was initialized"
<samba35> i have newly installed 16.04.1 server ,i am getting this message
<cfhowlett> samba35, might want to ask #ubuntu-server for server help
<samba35> a start job is running for rise for network intreface
<samba35> ok
<samba35> but one of my freind has l laptop and he is also facing same issuse with desktop ubuntu
<cfhowlett> samba35, what exactly is the error msg??
<samba35> wait
<samba35> pls
<nzw1_> exit
<nzw1_> cc
<samba35> "A start job is running for raise network interfaces (2 minutes of 5 mins 1 sec)"
<cfhowlett> samba35, vpn??  AWS?
<samba35> no
<samba35> regular lan
<cfhowlett> samba35, networking is way outside my area but I googled "A start job is running for raise network interfaces" + ubuntu.  many hits.
<cfhowlett> direct fix seems to be:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323253&s=56db44234fca87ce0d76d0e375fa6014&p=13511349#post13511349
<samba35> yes i did googleing also but still not fix soulastion
<chisa> im trying to block all bots (googlebot does not respect robots.txt)
<chisa> and both of these htaccess files should work
<chisa> but both result in internal server error 500
<chisa> http://razorbelle.com/public/text/htaccess-block-all.txt
<chisa> http://razorbelle.com/public/text/htaccess-block-all-2.txt
<chisa> am i doing something wrong?
<chisa> halp! lol
<Rarrikins> chisa: Please don't use the Enter key as punctuation. The actual Googlebot does respect robots.txt, but any bot can falsely claim to be Googlebot.
<Rarrikins> chisa: I'm not really familiar with how to block bots, but I notice that, near the bottom of your files, you have two lines for ZyBorg. One of them seems incorrect and unnecessary.
<Pinkamena_D> can anyone recommend a device to capture audio and video from composite (red/white/yellow) video to ubuntu? Either a card or USB device.
<chisa> oh?
<chisa> which is wrong?
<chisa> and on which file 1 or 2?
<Rarrikins> chisa: Both.
<Rarrikins> chisa: Also, according to http://www.auburn.edu/docs/apache/mod/mod_browser.html, you need to surround the user agents with quotes.
<lordcirth> Pinkamena_D, that is normally called a Video Capture Card
<cfhowlett> Pinkamena_D, would that also be called analog video?
<Pinkamena_D> yes, non-HD analog
<Rarrikins> chisa: At least, you need to if there are spaces involved.
<Pinkamena_D> I just wanted a recommendation of the video capture device which is well supported in ubuntu, possibly one that one of you has tried?
<cfhowlett> Pinkamena_D, https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Video_capture_card
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i have a strange problem on my pc
<silv3r_m00n> when i start my kubuntu pc in morning, the time is , the time i shutdown last night
<silv3r_m00n> after about 5 minutes it sets the right time from internet
<silv3r_m00n> why is this happening
<Rarrikins> silv3r_m00n: Your CMOS battery on your motherboard might be dead.
<owen1> i am trying to use unetbootin but i can't see my usb drive in the dropdown. lsblk -f show me 'name:sdc1 fstype:iso9660 mountpoint /media/owen/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64'  any ideas?
<Rarrikins> silv3r_m00n: After a short time, the system will ask a server on the Internet for what time it is in case the computer's clock is off.
<owen1> reisio: even after using the correct iso file (checksumed) and using dd i see: 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt' ):
<cfhowlett> silv3r_m00n, did you shutdown or merely suspend?
<silv3r_m00n> Rarrikins: but i changed the cmos battery just 15 days ago after having lot of time problem
<silv3r_m00n> cfhowlett: shutdown/switchoff after dinner
<silv3r_m00n> then on after breakfast
<danrik> is there a channel for Linux help?
<dax> ##linux
<lordcirth> I have not always found ##linux very helpful, though...
<Rarrikins> danrik: Also, this channel does help with generic Linux stuff that applies within Ubuntu.
<danrik> lordcirth, thx. Im looking for some help with this issue:
<danrik> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304746/vpn-able-to-establish-connection-but-cant-get-to-any-site
<lordcirth> That sounds painful to debug.
<MannyLNJ> Question: How do I assign multple host names to one Ubuntu system?
<rypervenche> MannyLNJ: You can't have multiple hostnames assigned to the machine, but you can have multiple hosts resolve to your machine's IP address(es). Locally it can be done in the /etc/hosts file.
<MannyLNJ> rypervenche, thanks
<studentofarkad> hey
<studentofarkad> it worked! finally registered :D
<MannyLNJ> Trying to setup DNSMASQ per guide at http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/howto-setup-dnsmasq-as-dns-dhcp/ dnsmasq won't start says address is in use. How can I tell what DHCP service I am using and stop it?
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cfhowlett> !audio
<MannyLNJ> How can I tell what DHCP and DNS server I have installed?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' may give a strong hint .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, it does not give me any idea http://pastebin.com/X9DQTy6M
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I am trying to get my system to use dnsmasq but it won't start because it thinks there is another service using the port
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Lots I do not know about routing . But the local loop (127.0.1.1) for DNS ?/
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Mine : http://termbin.com/z0k3 where 192.168.0.1 is my router handing out DHCP .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, If I can get dnsmasq to start it will assign DHCP but it won't start because it thinks something else is using the port
<Rarrikins> MannyLNJ: To see DNS servers running, try sudo netstat -pnltu | fgrep ':53 '
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Sorry, just do not know in this instance .
<MannyLNJ> Rarrikins, and Bashing-om thanks. Rarrikins dnsmasq appears to be running althought when I do service dnsmasq status  it says not running
<Grorco> Hey I wrote a script to start up pycharm then move it using wmctrl to a different workspace, but it's not working. I think that it has to do with pycharm using a loading screen before the main screen pops up but I'm not sure.
<Rarrikins> MannyLNJ: I think for DHCP, you'd use sudo netstat -pnlu | fgrep ':67 '
<Grorco> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/DVltJbqcziQ3mD2gS99H/ this is the script can someone take a look at it and let me know if something seems off
<pests> I have kubuntu installed. How do I switch to a different window manager? I have it installed, just don't know how to use it. On unbutu I remember there being a selection on the login window but I cant find it.
<MannyLNJ> Rarrikins, dnsmasq should serve IP address as well as DNS Here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/F1JXD9rc
<cfhowlett> pests, logout.  click on the gear icon.  select alternate.  login
<Rarrikins> MannyLNJ: I'm not sure why `service` is inaccurate. Sometimes it loses track of things, though.
<Grorco> the option on the start screen is for de not wm if there isn't another de I don't think it will appear
<Grorco> I use dconf to change mine in mate
<pests> Ugh sorry. Whoever answered me can you pasted what you said? Disconnected and didnt see it all.
<dust> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux
<dust> why arent all available?
<pests> Or public log link I can look it up?
<cfhowlett> dust, ??? exactly what is your question now?
<dust> kaldi is for example not in the repo
<pests> I cant find the way to switch window managers in kubuntu.
<Grorco> pests, the options on the login screen are for different desktop enviroments ubuntu/ lubuntu ect... I use dconf in mate and you could/ may need to manually start it at start up
<pests> I got to the part of clicking the gear icon. Is it susposed to be there? I didnt see it if so.
<cfhowlett> dust, many packages are not in the repos.  Kaldi is available from kaldi-asr.org
<pests> Grorco: Well, I'm trying to install awesome. I have it installed but what would I need to do to switch to it?
<cfhowlett> dust, http://kaldi-asr.org/doc/install.html
<dust> cfhowlett, and for what is the package system? that ppl need to search and install manually? incl keep it manully uptodate?
<dust> yes i know
<Grorco> pest, do you have dconf editor? it would be under apps/ system tools
<owen1> i am trying to use unetbootin but i can't see my usb drive in the dropdown. lsblk -f show me 'name:sdc1 fstype:iso9660 mountpoint /media/owen/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64'  any ideas?
<cfhowlett> dust, you asked how to install kaldi.  you have a link telling you exactly how to install kaldi.  for further support on kaldi, please consult the kaldi resources.  note that kaldi is NOT an ubuntu product so support for it here will be limited or non-existent.
<dust> cfhowlett, no... i said that not all are available from the wikipedia link... kaldi is just an example... so the question is why such important stuff like voice input isnt well supported
<diverdude> Hello. what is the normal way to use mesus? To have all machines initially boot via network and download a full OS like ubuntu with vagrant installed, which then inside vagrant runs X virtual machines (VMs) on that node with X docker instances in each VM, and mesos inside each VM? Or is mesos typycally run directly on the foundation OS? Or something else?
<pests> I figured it out. Aa bug that prevent it from being displayed in the list or whatever. I dont know if its a long term fix though,
<pests> I had to put NoDisplay=true but I had to go through Openbox? to load it.
<Grorco> pests, I think you are making this way harder than it should be lol openbox is a de/ and wm
<Grorco> pests, open a terminal and type dconf-editor
<Grorco> it'll open a window with list on the side
<zacwalls> What exactly does apt-get update do?
<zacwalls> I think I know but not 100%
<Grorco> it should be under org/lubuntu/desktop/session/
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, open your terminal: man apt-get update
<zacwalls> cfhowlett: I am actually running arch, I just wanted to know. Pretty sure it just updates the package list for apt?
<Grorco> you will see required components click it. on the right you will see your window manager, click the text and type in your new one. log out and in and it should be good
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, yes
<zacwalls> Oh
<zacwalls> Wow first time I've ever guessed something to do with linux and I was right....
<Fione> Test
<swensson> can I reach files in trash from terminal?
<Rarrikins> swensson: ~/.local/share/Trash (note that this might not exist if the trash is emptied).
<Netek> hi all, I have made new installation of Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop but when I am loading Ubuntu it is telling me errors happened, but now I cannot find what the problem was.  Is there a log or something I can check?
<YankDownUnder> Netek: You can use (in a terminal): sudo dmesg | more => and as well, check out the logs in /var/log/
<MannyLNJ> Having a problem with postfix now. Using the guide at  http://www.binarytides.com/install-postfix-dovecot-debian/  I have an error with the postmap /etc/postfix/virtual_mailbox_domains command http://pastebin.com/pL407PYs  help is appreciated
<Netek> YankDownUnder I was looking inside /var/log but cannot see any errors
<Netek> No errors are showing with the dmesg command
<ducasse> Netek: are you getting the "system problem detected popups"?
<Netek> ducasse yes
<ducasse> Netek: look in /var/crash
<Netek> ducasse on boot only, since then I didnt get anymore errors
<Netek> ducasse ok will check thanks
<Netek> ahha fontconfig, libfontconfig, totem, language selector and unity scope loader.  I think i need to learn MUCH more to understand this but this is a starting point.  Thanks
<owen1> i am trying to use unetbootin but i can't see my usb drive in the dropdown. lsblk -f show me 'name:sdc1 fstype:iso9660 mountpoint /media/owen/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64'  any ideas?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: use Disks to create a filesystem on it . It must be visible then
<ZeekHuge> probably
<ducasse> owen1: you can't write an image to it while it is mounted, try unmounting it
<owen1> ducasse: i don't see it in the dropbown even after unmounting it
<owen1> ZeekHuge: interesting. Disks is the name of the app i should use?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: yes
<ZeekHuge> thats already installed
<owen1> ZeekHuge: a bit about the history of this usb stick - i used dd to put the ubuntu iso on it. but when i put that usb in an older laptop and restarting it i see 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<owen1> so i am trying to use unetbootin instead of dd.
<ducasse> owen1: have you checked the image you downloaded?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: I am not sure . But had similar problems and using 'Disks' to clear and create a filesystem on the usb stick did the trick for me.
<owen1> ducasse: yup. checksum is fine
<owen1> what the exact name of this app? i see gnome-disk-utility but can't figure out how to run it
<owen1> ZeekHuge: ^
<V7> Hey
<owen1> maybe u mean gparted?
<ZeekHuge> owen1:  you are using terminal version ?
<V7> owen1: Alt+F2: gnome-disks
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i use i3 but i have ubuntu desktop so i can access everything from the desktop
<owen1> works. thanks
<owen1> i see my usb drive with this app
<owen1> ZeekHuge: should i 'format partition' ?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: yes
<ZeekHuge> owen1: wait
<ZeekHuge> owen1: nothing extra data in your stick right ?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: yeah
<ZeekHuge> owen1: then format it . remove and reinsert it
<owen1> ZeekHuge: should i pick ext4 ?
<V7> +
<ZeekHuge> owen1: yes you can
<owen1> ok
<owen1> awesome
<ZeekHuge> owen1: did that work ? is the stick now visible on unetbootin ?
<AzraelEnki> Any recommendations to read about traffic shaping? I don't know if that's even the right term. I have on my internal network an nfs server which also is a tftp server for network boot. I like to prioritize BOOTP over NFS.
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i chose the slow option. it's half way. it's only 4GB
<lotuspsychje> AzraelEnki: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys know more about that?
<AzraelEnki> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<ZeekHuge> AzraelEnki: google 'Wondershaper ubuntu'
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i think i click on the off button
<exxi> if i am using ufw than ufw will automatically manage iptables ?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: and i think i just unmounted my main partition... not sure
<owen1> ZeekHuge: can u please hold my hand and make sure i am still fine?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: no problem. Just re-insert it and do it again
<owen1> re-insert what?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i am not talking about the usb stick
<ZeekHuge> owen1: usb stick
<ZeekHuge> so what ?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i never removed it
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i hit 'off' button
<ZeekHuge> on Disks ?
<owen1> and i think it unmounted an important drive
<owen1> ZeekHuge: yes
<ZeekHuge> oh ! ... ahh ...
<owen1> the usb was formatted. i didn't remove it yet.
<ZeekHuge> can you access a terminal.
<ZeekHuge> ?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: yes. do u want to know the output of lsblk -f ?
<ZeekHuge> just reboot you system
<ZeekHuge> *your
<owen1> ZeekHuge: are u sure?
<Tin_man> exxi, might read this article, I found it helpful. http://www.howtogeek.com/177621/the-beginners-guide-to-iptables-the-linux-firewall/
<ZeekHuge> owen1: I *THINK* that it wont harm and just brings things on the right place. But not definitely sure.
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i think i unmounted the external usb drive. so it's fine
<ZeekHuge> owen1: pheww ..
<owen1> thanks! now let me try remove and insert the usb
<owen1> sdb1                  ext4        lexar 6d5c8e7f-a6e5-4a32-a4d4-8f4438a8236d
<owen1> ZeekHuge: works! i see it now
<ZeekHuge> owen1: Cool !
<owen1> ZeekHuge: but unetbootin asks me to mount it
<ZeekHuge> owen1: it should automatically get mounted as you insert it.
<owen1> i use python-udiskie. let me try again.
<owen1> now it's mounted. wierd.
<exxi> Tin_man, okay
<owen1> ZeekHuge: ok. it's preparing the bootable ubuntu. i hope i don't get 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt' again..
<Bitnova> Hi.  Im on 14.04.5, it says 1404 HWE EOL security updates is now end of life.   So im about to install the xenial kernel with: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial, and it throws this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Bitnova> Can someone tell me why its giving that warning?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: fingers crossed.
<Rarrikins> Bitnova: Because it's getting packages with incorrect signatures.
<Rarrikins> Bitnova: I'd recommend not going forward until it doesn't do that.
<Bitnova> Rarrikins, oh ok - so il just have to wait for them to fix that then
<ViciousLooRoll> Hey, is it possible to symlink to an external location
<ViciousLooRoll> Eg a folder on my ssh server
<cfhowlett> Bitnova, could be that your mirror runs slow.  try the alternatives
<Bitnova> cfhowlett, okay il try
<cfhowlett> Bitnova, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<owen1> ZeekHuge: 'Syslinux 6.03 EDD' error
<Bitnova> cfhowlett, without changing mirrors, all i did was sudo apt-get update and after that re-ran the command, it started downloading..
<Selzar> hello
<ZeekHuge> owen1: sorry .. literally no idea whats that related to . You sure you have a correct image  ?
<cfhowlett> Bitnova, nicely done!  usually such problems self correct
<Bitnova> oh ok than im glad cfhowlett . thanks!
<Kurowa> test
<Bitnova> ViciousLooRoll, im also interested if external symlinks would work. does anyone know?
<Kurowa> hello?
<ViciousLooRoll> I've been told by someone in the fountain pen IRC of all places, that yes it is possible bitnova
<ViciousLooRoll> Kurowa hello
<ViciousLooRoll> Bitnova I'm not sure how to go about doing it tho.
<ViciousLooRoll> Bitnova, oh.  Apperently it's not... Nevermind.
<owen1> ZeekHuge: yeah. i found this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/696797/boot-error-on-live-usb-flash-drive-with-15-10  but i don't understand what they are saying.
<ViciousLooRoll> I'm just trying to work out how to scrot to a website folder
<Bitnova> ViciousLooRoll, so its not possible? :(
<ViciousLooRoll> Bitnova: there must be a way!!
<Bitnova> ViciousLooRoll, i think if there had to be a network folder set up..
<Bitnova> then symlink that
<ViciousLooRoll> Can you mount a server to your computer?
<ViciousLooRoll> Bitnova: https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs
<Bitnova> ViciousLooRoll, this might not work for you, but have you tried LuckyBackup?
<ViciousLooRoll> Bitnova nope. I'll look into ut
<ViciousLooRoll> It
<Bitnova> ViciousLooRoll, its actually the best, can do any type of transfer or backup, or automated transfer/backup.
<FManTropyx> "No candidate ver: linux-image-3.13.0-85-generic"
<owen1> ZeekHuge: maybe it's not possible to use unetbootin from 15.10 to write USB images for 16.04?
<netvixtra> dd does the trick
<ZeekHuge> owen1: yeah .. thats what it looks like. why not try as the ans. says ?
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i didn't understand it ):
<owen1> right click on the iso?
<ZeekHuge> You have the image file downloaded . right ?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: ^
<owen1> ZeekHuge: yup
<ZeekHuge> owen1:  right click on it . and do as the post says.
<FManTropyx> omg, lynx is no longer supported by Canonical
<owen1> ZeekHuge: ok. i'll use nautilus
<ZeekHuge> owen1: nautilus is the file-system
<ZeekHuge> I mean the file-manger
<ZeekHuge> *manager
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i am on i3
<ZeekHuge> owen1: okay. yes got it. you need to go to the file and then right click on it.
<ZeekHuge> i3 ?
<owen1> so if i want to do right click i need nautilus
<owen1> https://i3wm.org/
<ZeekHuge> owen1: okay.
<funkyheadgirl> #archlinux-unregistered
<JackMayol> .
<funkyheadgirl> what
<funkyheadgirl> Is this working?
<JackMayol> wee I can type
<Rarrikins> Is what working?
<FManTropyx> you are on #Ubuntu
<funkyheadgirl> Oh this IS working sorry I had some problems with this chat
<Folatt2> Hello
<funkyheadgirl> Hi everyone
<Folatt2> Ah I can talk
<funkyheadgirl> Oh yeah I have this thing to ask, I was wondering if someone could help me?
<bazhang> funkyheadgirl, this is ubuntu support only
<Folatt2> I apologize for falling asleep earlier. I have a network connection problem with my main computer.
<Saitama> I'd like to move my /home to another partition. On sudo blkid, the partition I intend to be the destination has TYPE = "crypto_LUKS", which I promptly added to /etc/fstab file. that being said, the mount -a command gives me : mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'. I don't know what to do now?
<bazhang> ask the actual question funkyheadgirl
<funkyheadgirl> Oh ok, so can you help me to find another place to get some help with my ubuntu 16.04?
<Folatt2> It' s a wired connection, Ubuntu 16.04 Unity 7
<ikonia> funkyheadgirl: this channel will support ubuntu 16.04 for you
<EriC^^> funkyheadgirl: this is the place
<ikonia> funkyheadgirl: please just ask the actual question
<bazhang> funkyheadgirl, what do you mean, this is ubuntu support
<Folatt2> The network connection icon shows that it's disabled and I can' t ping anywhere to. No network found.
<Folatt2> The last thing I was doing before I fell asleep ws posting a pastebin that was asked by bekks.
<Folatt2> http://pastebin.com/e1p2iXBH
<Folatt2> I was not doing anyhting. The connection dropped out of the blue.
<owen1> ZeekHuge: i can't follow the instructions since my usb drive is not mounted. 'lsblk -f' show me 'sdb'    nothing in the FSTYPE, UUID, or MOUNTPOINT columns
<owen1> maybe usb stick with bootalble ubuntu is not mountable?
<ZeekHuge> owen1: I thinks so.
<funkyheadgirl> yeah I think this solved it thanks all
<Netek> if I want to block FTP and only allow connections from specific IP Addresses, is this done through proftpd or firewall?
<ikonia> either/both
<Netek> ikonia ok, well basically I am just trying to setup a new server for backups of websites.  I will carry on checking, thanks
<Folatt2> Is anymore information needed?
<Netek> Folatt2 me?
<Folatt2> Like I said, main computer has no connection, I can' t ping anywhere, http://pastebin.com/e1p2iXBH, connection dropped out of the blue.
<Folatt2> Netek, no, I have a connection problem myself.
<Netek> Folatt2 ok, I am very sorry I cannot help.  I am very new
<ducasse> Folatt2: which ubuntu version?
<Folatt2> 16.04
<Folatt2> Unity 7
<ducasse> Folatt2: try 'sudo systemctl restart networking.service'
<Saitama> HHhhhj
<Folatt2> ducasse: done
<Folatt2> ducasse: no change
<ducasse> Folatt2: hmmm. have you tried rebooting after this happened?
<Folatt2> ducasse: Yes, no change
<Saitama> Hhhjjjj
<ducasse> Folatt2: certain models of that network adapter has problems with this driver, and work better with the old r8168 driver. the problem with that is that driver only works with older kernels afaik.
<ducasse> Folatt2: but first, try deleting the wired connection and creating a new one.
<Folatt2> ducasse: how?
<ducasse> Folatt2: i don't use network manager, but just click the icon in the tray and select edit connections.
<FManTropyx> "System upgrade is complete."
<Algebr`> How can I see a list of the ppas I have installed and then remove ones I don't need anymore
<g00se_> software sources
<Algebr`> in the shell
<owen1> ZeekHuge: works now. thanks a lot
<FManTropyx> "Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS" Yay!
<g00se_> Algebr`: go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Rarrikins> Algebr`: Run `software-properties-gtk`, switch to the `Other Software` tab.
<eldarkg> Algebr`: add-apt-repository
<Folatt2>  ducasse: No change
<Algebr`> g00se_: so I can just remove those files that I don't want
<g00se_> yes
<bazhang> use ppa-purge Algebr`
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Algebr`
<ubottu> Algebr`: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<g00se_> ppa-purge is probably better
<eldarkg> Algebr`: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:<repository-name>
<ducasse> Folatt2: then i'm guessing your network adapter is one of those that would work better with the older driver. i don't know for certain, but it's a common problem.
<Algebr`> ah thanks, already did the file deletion and worked fine. but will use ppa-purge in the future
<Rarrikins> Algebr`: Now do `sudo apt update` so that your list of packages no longer includes that PPA.
<Algebr`> ya did, had some ppas that no longer pointed to a valid http location
<Rarrikins> Oh, OK
<Folatt2> ducasse: How do you know what driver I have?
<Algebr`> it is a little bit annoying that the most popular linux distro doesn't offer a proper version of nodejs in its apt-get
<Algebr`> hence the ppa motivation and housekeeping
<ducasse> Folatt2: from the log you posted
<g00se_> whats wrong with the ubuntu version of node?
<Folatt2> Oh, I see now
<ducasse> Folatt2: the driver you have is r8169, the older one is r8168
<Algebr`> g00se_: its very old
<roxowsky> hi
<Folatt2> ducasse: So I should choose the r8168 driver instead?
<ducasse> Folatt2: tbh, i would rather get a new network adapter. the old driver only works with older kernels, so you would need to switch to that first. lots of drawbacks.
<Folatt2> ducasse: I don't get it, it was working fine for months until yesterday.
<Phryq> is there anyprogram that will delete duplicate files and replace them with shortcuts to their duplicate?
<ducasse> Folatt2: did you update the kernel?
<Folatt2> Not when I it all of a sudden dropped, but over the months I have done kernel updates.
<ducasse> Folatt2: is the link light on?
<Folatt2> ducasse: yes
<Folatt2> ducasse: both lights are on
<ducasse> Folatt2: the adapter thinks the link is down, for some reason. have you got another cable?
<Folatt2> ducasse: Yes, no change.
<ZeekHuge> owen1: cool !
<ducasse> Folatt2: ok, we can try configuring the interface from /etc/network/interfaces, to rule out problems with network manager
<ducasse> Folatt2: try putting http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075025/ in /etc/network/interfaces
<mathlover97> Is there some program that could list me a file's actual file format and its extension? Thanks.
<Rarrikins> mathlover97: `file` will try to tell you the format.
<Algebr`> mathlover97: extension is just a convention
<MonkeyDust> mathlover97  like    file photo.gif
<mathlover97> Rarrikins, Algebr` MonkeyDust I see. Thank you guys :)
<ren0v0> Hey, can someone recommend an application to manage photos, that supports tagging and grouping/stacking by filename? So i can stack RAW+JPEG whilst organising
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  shotwell
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, hmm hadn't even thought about it, let me take a look see
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, most people would say digiKam but even that doesn't allow me to group photos by filename
<ren0v0> do you know definitely that shotwell allows that?\
<Folatt2> ducasse: done, now what?
<ducasse> Folatt2: try 'sudo systemctl restart networking.service' again
<Folatt2> ducasse: I've tried, no change.
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  install and find out what shotwell can do for you
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, well yes i'm currently importing but looks like it'll take an hour to do that, so was wondering if you actually know seeing as you suggested it based on my requirements :)
<ducasse> Folatt2: i'm running out of ideas. can you try rebooting into an older kernel?
<noobuntu> Guys how do I reinstall network-manager. If I uninstall it there will be no internet for installing it again.
<noobuntu> Do I download a .deb?
<BillKGR> noobuntu, Yeap download the deb package so that you have it available
<Rarrikins> There's actually a better way.
<Folatt2> ducasse: It is in an older kernel, no change. I might need to buy a new motherboard or something.
<noobuntu> Please, go ahead. Rarrikins
<Rarrikins> Let me see if I can find it.
<tomreyn> apt-get install --reinstall
<ducasse> Folatt2: i'm starting to suspect the nic might be busted. a new one isn't that expensive, though.
<Folatt2> ducasse: I'm penniless
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, well so far it doesn't even import my JPG
<Folatt2> :(
<kittykitty> i have an awfully big virtual machine on my disk and it takes a long time to backup. I rarely boot it. Is it possible to compress it transparently? Like, in filesystem?
<Rarrikins> In Synaptic, select the network-manager package, then use the 'Generate package download script' option in the File menu.
<ducasse> Folatt2: normal pcie slots?
<BillKGR> noobuntu, or you can apt-get download <package> just to have it available offline
<Rarrikins> It'll make sure you have the dependencies as well.
<Folatt2> ducasse: I think it' s pci, but the case won't allow it
<BillKGR> tomreyn, is --reinstall an actual option of apt? I don't seem to find it documented anywhere
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  how many files are being imported, more or less
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, also it doesn't let me edit/delete them in place. So i import them, but deleting doesn't touch the original file, so i can't organise sort through then delete the ones i don't want..
<ducasse> Folatt2: half-height or something?
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, i did a test folder with 14 files, it shows "developer: RAW+JPEG" but i can't see the jpg file, split them or anything
<tomreyn> kittykitty: there are some virtual machine formats which support compression, usually those meant for transferring images over the network. but in most of those formats the VM won't be runnable unless it's decompressed first. which will take a while (both compressing, and again unccompressing it). the much better option is to resize the partitons / file systems available to the guest system and then resize the virtual storage and thus the image
<tomreyn> file.
<noobuntu> Rarrikins nothing happens after generate package download script
<bekks> ren0v0: you cant see them where?
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: You have to do it on the machine that doesn't have the package.
<tomreyn> BillKGR: it is. re-check the apt-get(8) man page
<ducasse> Folatt2: many nics come with a second bracket for half-height machines. you should be able to find one.
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: You take the script from that machine to a machine with the Internet and run the script there.
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: Then you take the debs back to the original machine.
<Folatt2> ducasse: Thanks
<tomreyn> kittykitty: which virtualization are you using there?
<ducasse> Folatt2: sorry, but i have no better suggestions :(
<BillKGR> tomreyn: shit, I was looking at apt's man, not apt-get
<bekks> Folatt2: Did you assign an IP address manually, and a default route, as have been instructed yesterday?
<ren0v0> bekks, seems shotwell merges them in the library so i can't delete just the RAW for example, not a huge issue i guess at least it groups them. My main issue is now it won't let me delete them from disk. My aim is to organise 1000s of pictures i take and mark ones i wish to keep, but then i won't be able to delete the others?
<kittykitty> tomreyn, vhd with virtualbox. The type of file is a moot point though, I want to just be able to run it while it's compressed etc. You know, how ntfs does it but better? lol
<Folatt2> bekks: i FELL ASLEEP AFTER i POSTED THE PASTEBIN
<kittykitty> i saw there was a patch for ext compression in filesystem but it's not been merged?
<Folatt2> Whoops, Sorry for the caps lock
<noobuntu> Rarrikins yeah I haven't uninstalled it yet so I have internet right now. I marked it for installation, generated package download script, and went to "Add downloaded packages" but I cant select my scrip there (it's greyed out)
<bekks> Folatt2: So do that now.
<Folatt2> bekks: How?
<bekks> ren0v0: Ah, I never used shotwell.
<bekks> Folatt2: How what?
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: You run the script in the terminal in an empty directory.
<Folatt2> bekks: How do I assign an IP address manually and a default route?
<bekks> Folatt2: Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: Then, once you're ready to reinstall, you do, in that directory, `sudo dpkg -i *.deb; sudo apt install -f -y`
<Folatt2> <- reads
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: You should probably have a backup machine connected to the Internet, though.
<BillKGR> noobuntu: why do you want to reinstall a package in the first place?
<eldarkg> Is it ubuntu/linux bug: coping a big file (like 4Gb)  to a usb flash (fs NTFS) make the system slow?
<tomreyn> kittykitty: zfs and btrfs support transparent encryption. but i wouldn't got this way if it can be avoided. better arrange for more available storage. or shrink volumes which have unallocated space.
<bekks> eldarkg: No, it is an USB issue, by design. USB is slow.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, ugh thats annoying. Just wanted to avoid having to gunzip to run lol
<Rarrikins> eldarkg: Your system itself shouldn't be slow, only perhaps the file transfer.
<noobuntu> BillKGR I get this error after which my wifi doesn't work until I restart. I think network-manager reinstall might help? http://i.imgur.com/6qXGhhv.png
<eldarkg> bekks: why the system became slow and hang sometimes
<tomreyn> kittykitty: using a compressing file system, you do not avoid decompression to run.
<bekks> eldarkg: Because it needs to wait for the USB device to finish writing stuff.
<eldarkg> Rarrikins: maybe but the system shouldn't hang
<tomreyn> kittykitty: is there really no unallocated space available in the guest system?
<Rarrikins> eldarkg: Right, the system shouldn't hang.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, there is but im going to fill it lol
<kittykitty> tomreyn, theres also a load of unallocated space at the end of it, dont know how to get rid of it either
<tomreyn> kittykitty: well then just add more storage to that host computer
<eldarkg> bekks: I undestand you but the system shouldn't hang
<bekks> eldarkg: So define "hang" first.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, what fs should i use? I have a disk i can format now
<kittykitty> tomreyn, btrfs?
<tomreyn> kittykitty: okay that's the thing you should focus on then, getting rid of the "load of unallocated space at the end of it"
<eldarkg> bekks: after the begin copying the system became slow -> gui freezes some times
<tomreyn> kittykitty: gparted-live makes this process quite convenient (you just draw things around on a gui)
<kittykitty> tomreyn, i cant edit the disk image using gparted though can i?
<siavash_> hi
<bekks> eldarkg: So take a look at "top" while copying.
<tomreyn> kittykitty: no, you'd need to add a cdrom drive to the guest and insert the iso as a cd-rom in that drive, then boot off it
<kittykitty> hm ok. I /can/ make the drive smaller in windows itself, thats no issue. I need to make the physical image smaller lol
<kittykitty> tomreyn, i'll finish my backups and then use --compact or something
<tomreyn> kittykitty: there'S a uitility which comes with virtualbox which allows for carrying out such modifications (reducing the size of an image / a virtual storage)
<kittykitty> vboxmanage right? tomreyn
<Rarrikins> It works even better if you zero fill the deleted data on the partition.
<tomreyn> kittykitty: i think so, i haven't used it in a while
<tomreyn> kittykitty: right, "VBoxManage modifymedium (--compact|--resize)" apparently
<kittykitty> tomreyn, maybe i could also make a compressed partition and add it to my lvm?
<tomreyn> kittykitty: so, i did not explain in detail why i think storing the virtual disk image on a transparent file system compression is a bad idea (whether you use NTFS or btrfs or zfs or the ext4 patch). doing so means that data would have to be compressed on any write to disk (within the running VM) and uncompressed on any read off the disk. this would slow things down a lot.
<tomreyn> i'm not familar with the concept of partition compression. but if it exists then the same restrictions will apply.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, yeah i know it slows it loads
<tomreyn> that's why i'm saying: storage is cheap these days, so just extend your storage. or reduce unallocated / free space.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, individual files would be ideal but i think btrfs is disk only? I don't use it often at all so i guess it doesnt matter
<kittykitty> tomreyn, im a student ahahah
<kittykitty> tomreyn, that said, im nowhere near the max of my disk. it's 19% of 500gb so it's ok
<kittykitty> tomreyn, should the backup disk be much larger than the main disk ?
<tomreyn> kittykitty: which backup disk?
<kittykitty> tomreyn, i have a seperate disk for my backups
<tomreyn> kittykitty: 19% of 500gb on your host or guest system?
<kittykitty> tomreyn, my host's backup system. The vhd is included in the system backup
<Folatt2> bekks: So I should follow the temporary IP address part?
<bekks> Folatt2: Yes.
<nics83> hello
<tomreyn> kittykitty: and this 'backup system' is a NAS, or another storage attached to your workstation (which i assume hosts your 'main disk'?)?
<kittykitty> tomreyn, just another disk, cant use a nas since im in a couple of different places a year for uni
<tomreyn> kittykitty: maybe you could describe the bigger picture (repeating things is fine), since context is lacking.
<tomreyn> so it's not a backup at all
<kittykitty> well, im backing up the files at least tomreyn ahah
<kittykitty> i cant do offsite
<Folatt2> bekks: Is the following correct? -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23075292
<kittykitty> tomreyn, i have ubuntu 16.04 installed on a 1tb disk in a lvm container. A second 500gb disk with ext4 has the backups on it.
<tomreyn> okay, i'm just trying to understand what you have there, and also point out possible flaws in this concept ;)
<Folatt2> bekks: Results are that I can ping the address, but not reach it via firefox
<bekks> Folatt2: No it isnt. You are setting the same IP as your router on your host. You need to use different addresses.
<grasshopper_> host chat.freenode.net
<Folatt2> bekks: First one is coorect IP, second one needs to be my host IP?
<bekks> Folatt2: No.
<bekks> Folatt2: for the ifconfig command, you need a different IP than your router.
<Folatt2> bekks: Second one is correct IP, first one needs to be my host IP?
<tomreyn> kittykitty: well you seem to have plenty of spare disk space then, so there deosn't seem to be an issue (except the fact that you don't have offsite backups - maybe consider some cheap encrypted cloud storage provider)
<kittykitty> tomreyn, the virutalmachines i have take up ~70-80% of my usage lol
<bekks> Folatt2: Define "first" and "second".
<kittykitty> tomreyn, yeah maybe if i can find some. Possibly amazon would work
<Folatt2> bekks: ip in first command I patebinned
<Folatt2> exclusing the netmask
<Folatt2> excluding the netmask
<Grorco> Hey I'm trying to run a loop until wmctrl shows a windows pid is on my 3rd workstation anyone think they can give me a hand on what I'm doing wrong?
<Folatt2> bekks: How do I know what my host ip is?
<Grorco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23075301/
<tomreyn> kittykitty: there are a couple options. if you care about your privacy / have at least somewhat sensitive (unpublished research?) data stored on those disks, or just your passwords, you may want to choose a solution which ensures data is encrypted before it's uploaded to the cloud. i think wikipedia has a comparison. personally i'm not a ig fan of cloud storage, because those solutions are usually proprietary or the encryption is just for data
<tomreyn> at rest or badly engineered, and i prefer self-hosted open source solutions. but YMMV, it's also a matter of money, and there are acceptable compromises in cloud backup.
<kittykitty> tomreyn, hm ok. Someone at uni is running a cloud server, maybe i can hop on that
<noobuntu> Does
<noobuntu> Does 'Ubuntu Software' in 16.04 just hang and do nothing? Is this a known issue?
<kittykitty> noobuntu, i think the new one is so bad that ive gone back to the one we used in 14.04
<vladsv> hello ;)
<noobuntu> how do I do system updates through command line?
<EriC^> noobuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: I do it with `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade -y`
<noobuntu> ok thanks
<eldarkg> noobuntu: show upgradable list  'apt list --upgradable'
<Folatt2> bekks: Which IPs should I use for each command?
<tomreyn> noobuntu: i can't tell whether it's a known issue (you could review the bug reports on launchpad.net), but i don't think it just sitting there is intended behavior. here, it does more than that.
<dibin> hlo
<dibin> hai
<noobuntu> Rarrikins: I made a script with synaptic but it only shows up inside synaptic, not in the file manager or command line
<Netek> can somebody please tell me if I can use bash or something else to zip a directory and send it to another server via ssh?
<mbwe> yes you could do that
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: Copy it to a text file and make that file executable.
<Netek> mbwe ok, I will see how bash is done. thanks
<mbwe> Netek: you could do it like this tar -zxcf - /directory | ssh user@remote.com "cat > directory.tar.gz"
<Netek> mbwe I will give this a test.  Is there a way to identify if a backup file already exists and remove this "AFTER" transfer is complete?
<tomreyn> Netek: you would need to combine the commands zip (or tar with options J or z or j) for compression, and either scp, sftp or ssh for the transfer
<mbwe> you could also use a solution based on rsync
<Netek> ok.  This seems a bit advanced right now, I need to learn more and understand
<tomreyn> Netek: to test whether a file system object exists at a given path, use: test -f path/to/file
<Rarrikins> rsync has `--delete-after` and it supports SSH and compression.
<Netek> basically I have the following:  Webserver,  Online Backup server, Local Backup Server.  The backups from webserver to online backup server runs fine.  But I want the files to then be transferred locally for peace of mind
<Netek> after looking at rsync I think this seems a better solution.  Thanks for the suggestions people :)
<noobuntu> how can i find if my system is i386, arm64 or amd64
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: What is `uname -m`?
<noobuntu> x86_64
<mbwe> and for elaborate cpu information use lscpu noobuntu
<Rarrikins> noobuntu: Then you're currently using amd64.
<mbwe> noobuntu: also take a look at the /proc/cpuinfo, you can display that information with the command "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<u0m3> hi. anyone around know how to debug resolf.conf issues? I think I did something and now the only line it has is to localhost and after a few mins, OS starts to fail to resolve DNS...
<TheLawyer> I'm used to type calc in order to run the calculator but Libreoffice keep bullshitting me ... how to remove it from the dash?
<TheLawyer> I want to see and run calculator only when I type that
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  then type calcu
<mbwe> i believe that /etc/resolv.conf is not one that should be edited by hand, but via the NetworkManager u0m3
<mbwe> So go to your networkmanager and add the dns information
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  if you don't want to see calculator and never use it, try and remove it
<mbwe> and it should also be added to /etc/resolv.conf
<TheLawyer> MonkeyDust: lol that is good solution I didn't think about it
<TheLawyer> but anyway .. it's not what I wanted
<TheLawyer> I want the take off libreoffice from the dash
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  dash looks for and shows everything that's installed
<mbwe> u0m3: any luck
<u0m3> mbwe, well that is the issue, I have specified additional IPv4 DNS servers but they don't seem to apear.. after every restart /etc/resolf.conf only has 127.0.0.1 and for some strange reason it sometimes works briefly and than starts to fail...
<u0m3> mbwe, I meant appear in resolf.conf
<mbwe> u0m3: did you directly edit the /etc/resolv.conf file or did you add it via the gui network manager
<Folatt2> I don't know which IPs I should use for a temporary IP address assignment. Can anyone help me?
<u0m3> mbwe, well I added it in NetworkManager->Edit Connections->my_wireless_connection->IPv4->additional dns servers
<u0m3> mbwe, but it does nothing... so after every restart I edit resolf.conf by hand to have DNS resolving capability
<mbwe> u0m3: could you paste /etc/network/interfaces somewhere, not in the channel u0m3
<u0m3> mbwe, http://pastie.org/10938427
<tomreyn> Folatt2: what's the purpose of the temporary ip address assignment?
<tomreyn> Folatt2: i juts noticed you discussed a possibly similar topic here previously. i have not followed this converation, though, so please sum it up / provide context as needed.
<mbwe> ok u0m3 add in the /etc/default/interfaces auto yournetworkInterface
<noobuntu> Thanks guys for your help, things seem to be working for now
<Folatt2> tomreyn: My network connection dropped all of a sudden yesterday, lights are on, but nothing can be pinged. We're trying to see if we can set it up manually.
<Folatt2> Network connection of one computer
<noobuntu> Folatt2 wired or wireless?
<Folatt2> noobuntu: wired
<tomreyn> Folatt2: "we", that's you and someone else who's helping you at the same physical location?
<u0m3> mbwe, so I added auto wlan0. restarting to test, or should I do anything else?
<Folatt2> tomreyn: No, just me and whoever helped me here.
<Folatt2> Sorry about that
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<tomreyn> Folatt2: when you say "my network connection dropped", this is the network connection of a workstation computer / desktop / laptop to your home / office router, which connects you to the internet, i assume?
<mbwe> yes restart u0m3
<Folatt2> But I'm still confused about networking, so I don't know what exactly the commands do and which IPs needs to be used, the terminology or how I can find out the ip of my host?
<Folatt2> tomreyn: My desktop computer at home
<lukastheblack> Ip addr
<Folatt2> I'm communicating via a computer that is mdeant to be a server computer.
<Folatt2> I just plugged in a keyboad and monitor
<parakovsky_> Thinkpad l520 and latest Ubuntu, why video lags in firefox, also rental videos doesnt work, how to fix?
<parakovsky_> All on youtube
<tomreyn> Folatt2: so you have a desktop computer, which has a single network interface card in use, which has an ethernet cable plugged in which connects to the other computer, which is meant to be used as some kind of server?
<mbwe> u0m3_: and?
<tomreyn> Folatt2: the above question is still valid, here's the next one: When you say you are "communicating via [..] a server", does this mean that you are trying to connect to the internet through this other 'server' computer?
<Folatt2> tomreyn: yes, yes, not directly, uhmm... put it this way, I have a modem/router connected to three server computers, one that has a DE so I can connect to it via my desktop computer that can I use for programming in a clean environment. The desktop one is down. The desktop one has one network card, both leds are on, it' s connected to a powerline adapter, all leds on, that leads to another powerline adapter, all leds on, that leads 
<Folatt2> Forget about the server part.
<Folatt2> That's of not part of the issue here,
<tomreyn> Folatt2: what you just posted was cut off after "to another powerline adapter, all leds on, that leads " due to this IRC networks' maximum line length
<Folatt2> To the router
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Folatt2> Since everything else is working, the issue is with the desktop computer and nothing else.
<mbwe> u0m3: ??? and
<ioria> enble
<skinux> What is the current rewrite package for Apache??
<ducasse> Folatt2: ok, this desktop is what you are trying to get sorted?
<tomreyn> Folatt2: okay, i think i understand the overall setup. so your desktop comnputer, there one with a keyboard attached, which you do the programming with, connects to another computer, which runs a desktop environment, which you usually use over the local area network (LAN). the computer running the desktop environement is also connected to a modem / router which connects it to the internet. your programming / keyboard computer is not directly
<tomreyn> connected to anywhere else, specifically not to the router / modem.
<u0m3> mbwe, nope, same, but I noticed that dnsmasq is actually running (via netstat) but for some reason after a while it stops resolving
<Folatt2> tomreyn: yes
<Folatt2> tomreyn: errr... my programming / keyboad computer is connected to my router directly, the desktop one is via powerline adapters
<mbwe> strange, well in that case i am not sure what is the problem, i could help to try help you later on, but for now i have to go to my familily in law
<mbwe> that was for yuo ouroumov
<mbwe> i mean u0m3
<u0m3> mbwe, ok, thank you for your time.
<juacado> Hi, when I do "sudo dmidecode --type memory" I get the following:
<juacado> Physical Memory Array... Maximum Capacity: 32 GB
<juacado> does that mean that the motherboard of my computer can handle 32 GB RAM?
<tomreyn> Folatt2: hmm, you got me puzzled. so actually all computers are connected to the modem/router and there is no direct connection between them?
<Folatt2> tomreyn: router 1. pa (pa - desktop) 2. programming computer 3. rasp pi (private email server) 4. rasp pi (testing)
<ducasse> u0m3: you can add the additional nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, then they will appear automatically after restarts
<tomreyn> juacado: yes exactly
<Ben64> juacado: not necessarily
<Folatt2> I haven't actually tested the powerlines yet. I will do so now by putting them between this one.
<juacado> the specs say "Up to 8GB DDR3memory – 1600MHz [2 DIMM slots (1x2GB/2x2GB/1x4GB+1x2GB/2x4GB)]" that's why it surprised me to see those 32 GB
<tomreyn> Folatt2: thanks for this list of computers. it does not explain how they are connected to one another, though.
<tomreyn> juacado: if there are not more than 2 dimm slots and the maximum amount of ram the motherboard can control per dimm slot is 4 gb, then 8 gb is the maximum configuration possible with this motherboard.
<Folatt2> tomreyn: 1 = LAN1 2 = LAN2
<Folatt2> That's how they are connected.
<Ben64> Folatt2: so what are 3 and 4
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, does anyone know if theres a way to set up workspaces (on 14.04) so that they are not viewports?
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm trying to do the "ç" character with my keyboard. Ubuntu guides seems to suggest   ALTGR+,+c   but that gives me commas. Could someone try on their computer? Am I missing something?
<ducasse> adrian_1908: which keyboard layout are you using?
<adrian_1908> ducasse: German one, but the comma is in the same place as with the US layout from what I can see.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: see if there is an 'international' layout variation of it, i'm guessing your layout doesn't have altgr enabled but just set as another alt.
<adrian_1908> I mean, that's the only ambiguous of the three keys, right?
<adrian_1908> ducasse: ok, i'll check that out.
<u0m3> ducasse, just IPs or whole line "nameserver ..."?
<Folatt2> Ben64: o_o;; None of this should matter for the actual problem at hand, but just for your curiousity, 3 and 4 are raspberry Pi's that I use and want to use as servers for email, pictures, social media, everything to not depend on google, facebook and other corporations.
<ducasse> u0m3: whole line
<Folatt2> Also to generate and host cryptocoins.
<Ben64> Folatt2: the problem is you're not being very clear at all
<monica> hi
<adrian_1908> ducasse: that worked, thank you!
<Folatt2> Ben64: What is not clear? I was surfing the web on my desktop computer and all of a sudden *poof*, no more internet or LAN.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: yw
<monica> i have problem with amd 7400m gpu fan working on my hp 8460p.since xorg 1.18 released fglrx not supported any more..i hade tested so many distro.but no result.
<parakovsky_> Hey guys
<philippe> bonjour
<monica> ?
<dongs> how do I turn off GNU SCREEN statusbar.
<parakovsky_> I am experincing this problem https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962928
<ducasse> !fr | philippe
<ubottu> philippe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<parakovsky_> And when i try to install hal it says the package is missing
<BluesKaj> monica, what does sudo ubuntu-drivers list , show for your gpu driver
<parakovsky_> How can i enable hardware abstraction method?
<monica> im runing ubuntu 16.04.1 redeon.
<monica> do you think  upgreading to kernel 4.7 helps me?
<ducasse> parakovsky_: hal is _old_, it is no longer maintained for recent ubuntu versions.
<ducasse> monica: if you need fglrx to get decent performance, your best bet is to stay on 14.04 until you can get another gpu or the open drivers have improved.
<Folatt2> It's not the powerline adapters. I just checked.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to follow this guide
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://www.shopping-cart-migration.com/faq/10-general-questions/140-how-can-i-add-cart2cart-ips-to-white-list
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am supposed to add the whitelist to the ubuntu firewall?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am not familiar with whm
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont want to install some random tool for this
<Gourlay> I am contemplating buyin' an NETGEAR A6100. But can I plug it in my Ubuntu 16.04 and get it going 'out of the box'?
<ducasse> Gourlay: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235778 . i have an adapter with this chipset, it works, but you need to build the driver and from source and won't get great speeds.
<archer121_> hi! I am trying to get a reverse ssh connection to work. I have set GatewayPorts to clientspecified in the remote machine. But still I am not able to use the reverse tunnel from the remote machine's public ip. Any idea why?
<archer121_> here are the ssh debug information(https://paste.debian.net/790773/) and the command I used is sudo ssh -vvv -R \*:2233:localhost:22 ubuntu@52.77.221.143
<koko> hi everyone...during instalation of xubuntu from cd it blocked and give me Ernno 5...how I can resolve it
<jatt> koko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65830/errno-5-input-output-error-when-trying-to-install
<FManTropyx> one of these days I will make swap automatic
<parakovsky_> Ducasse how to solve the problem with drm prottected online videos in ubuntu, then?
<jarnos> I tried to boot some older kernel and it tells: "A start job is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap.device (18m 10s / no limit)" And time keeps going on.
<ducasse> parakovsky_: no clue, sorry.
<parakovsky_> Solved, no problem
<the_voice_> I installed authbind
<the_voice_> but it doesn't seem to have been added to my /usr/local/bin/authbind
<the_voice_> I assume I shoudl jsut symlink it?
<the_voice_> nm figured it out
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, when I change my desktop background in settings (or via terminal) the actual image being displayed doesn't change. I'm using 14.04 and I installed it earlier today, so its pretty close to fresh
<jduraj> ]]]]
<wiener> Hi
<BluesKaj> CinnamonRickRoll, I have to ask, is a jpg or jpeg
<CinnamonRickRoll> JPG, I also tried PNG, this is also interesting, I just tried unhiding the desktop icons and it changed the background. However having hidden them again I am once more unable to change it, although any changes made before hand persist
<CinnamonRickRoll> found a solution online
<paulzz1> what is, or how can I find out the 32bit name of the 64bit libgtk-3-dev package?
<u0m3> ducasse, you pointed to me earlier that I should add nameservers to /etc/resolfconf/resolf.conf.d/base to make them apear in /etc/resolv.conf but it does not seem to work... still only one line 127.0.0.1; any ideas why or suggestions on what I should be looking at?
<paulzz1> lib32gtk-3-dev wasn't found
<MonkeyDust> paulzz1  who are you talking to and about what
<MonkeyDust> paulzz1  oh, you did ask something, didnt see
<paulzz1> yeah I forgot to mention that I attempted to use lib32gtk-3-dev but it failed :P
<MonkeyDust> !find libgtk-3
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-3-0, libgtk-3-0-dbg, libgtk-3-bin, libgtk-3-common, libgtk-3-dev
<paulzz1> would libgtk-3-dev:i386 work?
<lordcirth> Apparently architectures are separate tags, rather than package names
<paulzz1> lordcirth: so :i386 is the tag?
<lordcirth> paulzz1, that's the package.  It might conflict with something though.
<paulzz1> hmm I get E: Unable to locate package libgtk-3-dev when trying to install libgtk-3-dev:i386
<Folatt2> So now my question remains, what is my default gateway address?
<PrinceCharming> Anyone know if i rip a dvd to iso using dd (or ddrescue) with libdvdcss2, whether said iso is copy protected or not
<Folatt2> How do I find my defaul gateway address?
<paulzz1> Folatt2: router ip usually
<Folatt2> Should I use the default gateway address for this comand: sudo ifconfig enp2s0 <IP> netmask 255.255.255.0?
<MonkeyDust> Folatt2  what's the outcome of   dig | grep SERVER
<Folatt2> paulzz1: Well I entered my router IP for both commands that bekks insteructed me and I asked him both IP' s should be my router IP and he said "No"
<paulzz1> Folatt2: eh well, works for me
<Folatt2> MonkeyDust: The router IP
<Folatt2> Well I did that and I can ping the router, but still no internet connection
<blackflow> Folatt2: netstat -rn | grep UG
<blackflow> Folatt2: in particular, you probably have to add a default route
<blackflow> Folatt2: eg... route add default gw <router-ip>   (man route   for more info)
<blackflow> chances are your gw and router are at .1 of your /24, for consumer networks probably 192.168.1.1
<Folatt2> blackflow: Yeah I did that, just a minute on the netstat though
<niranjan> Hi, on 16.04 lost wifi connectivity after service packs updates.
<Folatt2> 0.0.0.0 192.168.178.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 enp2s0
<niranjan> Even enable  wifi menu item is disabled
<blackflow> Folatt2: can you ping google?
<Folatt2> blackflow: no
<Folatt2> blackflow: I can only ping 192.168.178.1
<blackflow> Folatt2: can you ping outside by IP? eg.  ping -c 2 8.8.8.8
<hzut> Please help me
<Suryan> ????
<Folatt2> blackflow: No, I can not even ping 192.168.178,31
<hzut>  I am looking for an Alternative Search Engine, please?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Folatt2> hzut: what kind of search engine are you looking for?
<blackflow> Folatt2: well, your routing is configured correctly (assuming the router is the gateway) so if you can't access anything past it, then I suggest the problem is on the router side.
<blackflow> Folatt2:  is it possible that only icmp packets are throttled or blocked?
<hzut> underground/hack/conspiracy like altalavista there are 20 years ago
<Folatt2> blackflow: If I knew what icmp packets are and I could tell if they arew I could tell you.
<blackflow> Folatt2: ping is based on icmp packets
<blackflow> Folatt2: can you check if dns works, eg. run "host google.com" do you get a result?
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, the 'picture opacity' setting (for desktop background) in dconf Editor doesn't seem to be doing anything, has anyone been able to get it workign?
<blackflow> Folatt2: for that your /etc/resolv.conf must list either the router or a valid nameserver, eg. "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<blackflow> Folatt2: but uhm... why aren't you using dhcp?
<Folatt2> blackflow: no servers could be reached
<blackflow> Folatt2: with a valid resolv.conf?
<Folatt2> blackflow: Because that's not working either. This is the only thing that has had any result so far.
<blackflow> Folatt2: oh that's indicative if a problem at the router side
<Folatt2> The result being thta ping works to the address I assign to,
<Folatt2> The router is able to find all connections except for the one I have a problem with.
<blackflow> Folatt2: I don't understand that last bit
<blackflow> "find all connections"
<Folatt2> blackflow: All other computers are online
<Folatt2> blackflow: Except for one
<One_> hello
<blackflow> Folatt2: is it a MAC-whitelist network?
<t3chcr0w> This is my first time using Ubuntu and Unix based OS. The firefox browser that came along with it, is it much like the Tor browser?
<Folatt2> blackflow: no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, no thats just  a standard Firefox,  like what would you have with wINDows to and mac
<blackflow> Folatt2: are other computers configured by dhcp?
<Folatt2> Yes
<t3chcr0w> Ok, that is what I figured
<blackflow> Folatt2: then it's simple. if you can't set it up with dhcp, there must be hardware malfunction or your router is preventing that computer to connect
<t3chcr0w> Thanks Sebthree
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, yep sme vrsion as windows
<Folatt2> blackflow: The connection was fine for months/years until yesterday, I was surfing the web, then all of a sudden *poof*
<blackflow> sounds like hw malfunction :)
<Folatt2> blackflow: Yeah, I'm thinking that as well now
<Folatt2> blackflow: Thanks
<Folatt2> blackflow: I guess I'll have to buy a new motherboard
<Guest44080> I want to change the files from computer/share/x11/conf.d but system is deniging the permission what should i do?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stoffepojken, enn svensk :D
<blackflow> Folatt2: did you check the  usual suspect? different port on the router, cabling?
<t3chcr0w> Another quick newb question: The launcher to the left, how would I go about rearranging the icons up or down?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, ok that's a good question
<Folatt2> blackflow: The first one I haven't, let me check that one
 * Folatt2 logs out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, and that's a main part of the default unity question, only found iN ubuntu, not othre distros as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, you can't do that much with it by defult, but there's a unity tweak tool or something you can  install that will let you change it a bit
<blackflow> t3chcr0w: drag them up or down :) you might need to "nudge" the icon a bit to the right before you can reorder
<stoffepojken> SebthreeBQM10HD, Japp :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, if you right click you can add or reomve icons to it maybe, or from the icons them selves, not on Desktop Ubuntu right now,  instead one of the Ubuntu tablets and so with a later version of unity to
<t3chcr0w> blackflow: Well hot damn, thank you very much. That was embarassingly simple.
<blackflow> you're welcome :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unitytweak
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !tweak
<t3chcr0w> Sebthree, blackflow had it right, bring the icon to the right a little and it jumps out
<Guest44080> hare/x11
 * SebthreeBQM10HD  thinks Unty 7 and Unity 8 in the next Ubuntu, will be interesting
<t3chcr0w> Sebthree, but thank you for the responses. Great help in here.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, your new, but that software that version of Unity is uhmm years old now.  theres another version to, but that won't probably be in desktop ubuntu untill the next one.  I been enjoying it on phones and tablets though :)
<Guest44080> sit is about calibrating my touch board, as per ubuntu help i have install touch calibrate software In that it tells me to change the conf.d file in the computer/share/x11/10-evdev.conf
<blackflow> SebthreeBQM10HD: ur a bot?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> properly not probably above
<SebthreeBQM10HD> blackflow, yes no maybe why you ask
<blackflow> SebthreeBQM10HD: you sound like one.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how?
<t3chcr0w> So what is unity anyhow?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> blackflow,  anD I  am about to use teh real bot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, there are different interfaces that you can have with Linux distros
<t3chcr0w> I am new. Used to be into computers when I was young and have recently been launched back into the cyber world with new interests, so I am sure you will be seeing me around. Time to make friends.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w,  its  not like Windows where you basically got that one itnerface and that's it really, well can mybe get one or two more working on there as well Windows, but not easilly if so
<t3chcr0w> Ah, ok. So unity is almost like a customization tool?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, it's the gui for the os by default
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the graphical user interface
<MonkeyDust> t3chcr0w  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thing is there are a load of other ones Ubuntu can run as well!
<t3chcr0w> Ah, ok, I think I understand
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, from the log in screen when you got more than one interface instlled, you can log into the one you waant to use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and out and back in ain
<MonkeyDust> t3chcr0w  and http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, Unity is an interface, that has well lots of GNOME in the background, but for the next version uhmm no not quite,  some big changes on the verge of coming properly to desktop ubuntu as well, but not untill the next release
<t3chcr0w> Wow, lots of goo dinfo here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<MonkeyDust> t3chcr0w  never too old to learn something new
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, so many interfaces you can try, but certain things aren't just interfaces, they would put in other programs to. so muchchoice here
<t3chcr0w> I have heard of gnome a few years back. What is the general consensus on it? was it something people really liked? Is it better than the current interfaces?
<MonkeyDust> t3chcr0w  'better' depends on what you prefer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, let's take something basic as an example such as  irc client, your on irc now, probably about 20 if not more made for Linux
<ktosiek> Can I make sudo only ask for confirmation (without password) in a GUI session?
<t3chcr0w> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktosiek, yes I belive so, probably a setting for thatsome where, or mybe set it up without a pssword via terianl, but thre should be a  password for security
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w,  how big is your Ubuntu prtition?  if you want to have some fun and start trying some things out well...
<ktosiek> SebthreeBQM10HD: I specifically don't want just "NOPASSWORD"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktosiek, I think there's a  setting in the gui, or maybe this would work via a terminal for no password at all.   sudo  passwd yourusername  and put in no password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> confirm that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktosiek, why woudn't you want a password though ?
<ktosiek> well, that would remove the password from my account
<t3chcr0w> Eh, my partition is sized to the OS, so what, ~16G?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, aout 16gb is  good size
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, unless you start putting lots of big data in there,  since you won't have a seperate /home by default, but for trying out other interfaces and programs  in generl from the deafult ubuntu repos resporitories thta's big enough
<ktosiek> I only don't want to type it while I'm already logged into a session, but I still want to be asked for a confirmation before some program uses sudo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, you should take a look at the ubuntu manual as well actually
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> t3chcr0w  partitioning is the hard part ... what'sz the output of    df -h|grep ^/dev      use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<t3chcr0w> Absolutely. I just got into this OS with the last few days. Have links to the documentation that I am going to read soon. I am juggling that with also trying to teach myself Python coding
<t3chcr0w> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, do you want to try some other interfaces for the os to ?
<t3chcr0w> Definitely interested, but would it be wise to get to know what I have first before I dive into others?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t3chcr0w, up to you,  when your ready for it, thre's whole  world of fun
<SebthreeBQM10HD> KDE, GNOME, etc etc
<t3chcr0w> That is exactly why I got back into this. Felt like I was missing out on something
<t3chcr0w> Ok, I have to go and get my life together I guess. Thanks for the help everyone!
<hzut> bonjour
<foormea> hi. posted this on #kubuntu but the chan is not very active, so i'm posting here too:     i've got kubuntu on a desktop, i650 processor. it works fine. going to sleep works, but when it leaves sleep the screen doesn't go back up. i can see in /var/log/syslog that it wakes up fine, nothing seems bad in the logs
<jon5000> need some assistance setting up a printer... anyone?
<lordcirth> !ask | jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> foormea, this works for xubuntu (about kde idk), switch to console and back in the X session (ctrl+alt+fX)
<foormea> ioria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760381/wont-come-back-from-suspend-16-04-lts     suggests it might be a kernel bug. i'll try to go into console then back to x
<ioria> foormea, ok
<jon5000> I plugged in my HP printer directly to my lenovo yoga 13 ubuntu 16.04 and nothing happens.  when i try to add a printer it doesnt show up and i need to figure out how to add it. do i need a URI or something? lost
<foormea> jon5000: google up: "<your printer model> linux" for a start
<foormea> and tell us what printer model you have too :)
<BluesKaj> jon5000, which HP printer ?
<jon5000> BluesKaj, hp deskjet f4400
<jon5000> BluesKaj, hp deskjet f4480
<foormea> jon5000: i've got no experience with hp printers in linux. first link of "f4400 linux" brings to: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f4400_series.html       which says that it should work with hplip. i think hplip is installed by default. try running the command:     hp-setup
<JustinHitla> I noticed when someone joins and quit this channel 10 times, fast, he get klined, how can I do that to my channel ?
<gparted_stuck> hello, is it ok to interrupt partition resize in gparted? will it cause data loss? it's been doing it for a few hours, I think it stuck in some infinite loop or something
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: what top says ? is it consumes CPU or ionice is it write or read anything ?
<gparted_stuck> there is no progress or anything, just "using libgparted"
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: open terminal and run top and ionice
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: next time copy files somwhere then resize partition using cfdisk then copy files back
<k1l> gparted_stuck: how big is the partition?
<gparted_stuck> it was 180 gb, new size is 100 gb
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: if you kill it you can lose data
<gparted_stuck> JustinHitla: top shows gpartedbin 1.3% cpu usage
<JustinHitla> how resizing is even possible, its so tricky so its prone to errors
<BluesKaj> jon5000, you can add the printer directly from the Printing console, by going to Find a Network Printer, and then selecting the printer, and then accepting the default connection of a "Remote CUPS printer via DNS-SD
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: what about "iostat -m 1"
<gparted_stuck> it's doing something to hdd i can tell, the led is on
<JustinHitla> keep it for a day or two then reboot
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: or can you mount it readonly and look if you can copy files to some other place first ?
<reinecath> !Xon James Bond 006 - Doctor No (Dr No) - Ian Fleming (retail) (azw3).rar
<ubottu> reinecath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JustinHitla> gparted_stuck: you may be able to freeze gparted process copy files and then kill it or continue
<reinecath> !Xon James Bond 007 - Goldfinger - Ian Fleming (retail) (azw3).rar
<ubottu> reinecath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JustinHitla> !?
<sandisufiandi> Hello world, is someone here using Nvidia Jetson TK1?
<gparted_stuck> JustinHitla: iotop shows gpartedbin does read and write with speed < 1000 K/s most of the time, with that speed I guess it will take forever
<JustinHitla> it will
<zach2825> hey guy im stuck, im on ubuntu 16.04, i've installed apache2 php5.6 and xdebug but now when i run php -v in terminal i get this error: Failed loading /usr/lib/php/20131226/xdebug.so:  /usr/lib/php/20131226/xdebug.so: undefined symbol: zend_sort
<zach2825> has anybody come across that?
<avioniii> hello. in system settings | details, it says my hard drive is double the size of what it actually is.. why would it do that?
<shaun> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu-mate and would like to use the windows (Super) key to maximize, minimize and tiled horizontal/vertical windows? Any suggestions on how to do this?
<JustinHitla> shaun: xbindkeys ?
<gparted_stuck> zach2825: try running ldd /usr/lib/php/20131226/xdebug.so and see if there are missing dependencies, not sure this will help but I'd give it a try
<zach2825> gparted_stuck, thank you! i didnt think about that
<shaun> JustinHitla, is xbindkeys similar to dconf-editor? Because thats what I've been tinkering with and its very difficult to get that to work?
<JustinHitla> shaun: xbindkeys allows you to bind any key combination to some event
<JustinHitla> I have this:
<JustinHitla> Shift+Alt + l
<JustinHitla> "xscreensaver-command -lock"
<JustinHitla> and when I press "Shift+Alt + l" it locks the screen
<JustinHitla> shaun: its in ~/.xbindkeysrc
<shaun> JustinHitla: thank you let me give it a try
<tpw_rules> hey. i've got a file on an external volume, let's say /volume
<tpw_rules> i try to delete it. it ends up in /volume/.Trash-1000, but nautilus does not show it in the gui and the operation cannot be undone. why isn't that trash linked to the one on root?
<shaun> just out of curiosity, would using compiz manager be an easier fix? it seems like .xbindkeysrc seems to have its own protocol
<JustinHitla> shaun: no idea
<TomAtreides> tpw_rules: if you're using gui make sure "show hidden files" is checked, see if it shows up then
<tpw_rules> TomAtreides: nope. i'd expect it to be accessible by clicking trash on the sidebar, right?
<TomAtreides> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229098/how-to-i-stop-ubuntu-making-trash-folder-in-each-device perhaps this may be able to help? it's made for 12.04 but should still be relevant
<BluesKaj>  control panel to prevent theW10 upgrade, but I removed it, but still haven't had an update since july6
<tpw_rules> TomAtreides: i mean i want it to create a .trash folder so i can use the trash. the problem is that deleted files get moved to .trash, but there's no way to recover them from the GUI
<tpw_rules> they're not in the 'Trash' icon.
<glitchd> i was told that pae enable kernels installed by default in 16.04 and above, is that correct?
<preguntator> hello, anybody there?
<glitchd> yep..
<BluesKaj>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> instant gratification raises it's ugly head once more
<WaV> Trying to install the latest version of Konversation from source because the only available version via apt-get is the older one, and the newer one supposedly has a bugfix for a problem I'm having. Well, aparently there are a lot of dependencies. One of them being KF5 (among the few others I already downloaded via apt-get), which I can't find. Is that available under any specific package?
<glitchd> trying to enable more than 3 gigs of ram on 16.04.1 x86
<ritztech> anyone have a quick way to use a system to every few minutes curl/post data to AWS to send data to and then send data to retreive it like a live monitor (but
<ritztech> i was looking at pubnub
<fenix_peregrino> hey guys is someone expert on Windows security?
<fenix_peregrino> #windows
<glitchd> fenix_peregrino, lol wrong room bud
<fenix_peregrino> glitchd: I know lol, how do you look for channels? I forgot lol :(
<BillK[GR]> fenix_peregrino: /list
<JustANerd> Hi
<nikopol_> hola como cambio de sala a uno que sea en español?
<glitchd> fenix_peregrino, server->list channels
<BillK[GR]> nikopol_: Please type in English, no Spanish here
<JustANerd> no i cant speak spain only english and german
<ln-sd> ?
<gadgix> nikopol_: #ubuntu-es
<glitchd> ln-sd, ??
<MannyLNJ> Is there a simple way to remove all packages I installed within the last 24 hours?
<JustANerd> what is the reason for this chat
<nikopol_> #debian-ar
<JustANerd> just delet them
<MannyLNJ> JustANerd, was that to me
<nikopol_> join #debian-ar
<JustANerd> yes
<JustANerd> no nikipol
<nikopol_> como cambio de sala
<MannyLNJ> JustANerd, How do I get a list of all packages installed in last 24 hours
<JustANerd> sry i dont know
<BillK[GR]> MannyLNJ: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep install --> Give you the installation date of all the packages
<JustANerd> do you run it in virtual box or at a real pc
<MannyLNJ> BillK[GR], thank you
<glitchd> MannyLNJ, There are logs of dpkg in /var/log/dpkg.log*
<glitchd> whoops..
<JustANerd> i am going to install ubuntu mate at my laptop
<MonkeyDust> JustANerd  cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<BillK[GR]> MannyLNJ: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep install | grep '2016-08-19\|2016-08-20' would give you the packages installed in the last two days
<ln-sd> ?
<MonkeyDust> !
<glitchd> trying to open synaptic gives me this error
<glitchd> sudo synaptic
<glitchd> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyFailed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<glitchd> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<glitchd> (synaptic:20827): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<glitchd> can anyone help me figure out why?
<glitchd> pls?
<MonkeyDust> glitchd  next time, use a !pastebin
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, to paste 4 lines? geeze..
<BillK[GR]> glitchd: try this -> export DISPLAY=:1
<sasaikudasai>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sasaikudasai muptwagjqiaf
<MannyLNJ> sasaikudasai, You posted to the channel
<glitchd> BillK[GR], what does that do?
<ayush1> hi my apt get is giving me the following error when ever i want to install or remove http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23075865/
<MonkeyDust> sasaikudasai  change your password
<ayush1> how do i fic that
<ayush1> sasaikudasai: what a long password that is
<MonkeyDust> ayush1  did you try   apt-get -f install
<ayush1> MonkeyDust: yes but it did not work
<MonkeyDust> ayush1  what's the ouptut of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<TomAtreides> sasaikudasai: awkward
<MannyLNJ> Trying to find a mail solution to let me get mail from my provider's POP system and host it internally on an IMAP server. Suggestions and ideas.
<ayush1> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> ayush1  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<ayush1> MonkeyDust: wow
<chris__> hallo
<BillK[GR]> ayush1: did you google search? take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> chris__,  hi
<ayush1> BillK[GR]: OMG it worked
<ayush1> BillK[GR]: thank u
<BillK[GR]> ayush1: no problem mate
<anonymous_> nice
<anonymous_> who wanna be my friend
<Megalex> if I comment out Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<Megalex>  from /etc/ssh/sshd_config does that disable sftp?
<bekks> Megalex: What are you actually trying to achieve?
<Megalex> Configure openssh's sftp server
<bekks> Then why do you want to disable it? And what do you want to configure, in particular?
<Megalex> Well I don't know how to configure it so i thought I'd just disable it
<bekks> Megalex: What do you want to configure there?
<bekks> Megalex: And why do you want to disable it otherwise?
<Megalex> Well i wanted to poke around the config file to see what could be done
<bekks> Whats not ok with the default configuration?
<Megalex> just learning
<Megalex> knowledge :)
<Megalex> is lacking
<bekks> Megalex: Then read the man page instead of nuking your configs :)
<bekks> Megalex: "man sshd_config"
<Megalex> oh cool, how would I have known of a manual page for that without you having told me?
<bekks> Megalex: you could have asked?
<Megalex> "teach a man to fish"
<bekks> Correct, thats what I just did.
<Megalex> well you told me where the fish is
<Megalex> as opposed to giving me the fish
<bekks> Megalex: From that point of view, "learning how to fish" would be "learning to read". Go figure.
<SchrodingersScat> Megalex: also when you read the man page of an ssh thing, it should have a 'See Also:' which then has items like, scp(1), sftp(1), ssh(1), ssh-add(1), ssh-agent(1), ssh-keygen(1), ssh-keyscan(1), chroot(2), hosts_access(5), moduli(5), sshd_config(5), inetd(8), sftp-server(8)
<Megalex> SchrodingersScat, cool! so basically just poke around man files until I find things that look relevant
<SchrodingersScat> purty much
<Megalex> cool well now I got a lot more to read. thanks for the pointers
<bekks> Megalex: No, you ask sane questions like "guys, where can I find information on xyz" instead of "teach me how to break the config for xyz".
<SchrodingersScat> there may be a way to search too...
<Megalex> thanks you too bekks even if you're kinda rude :)
<bekks> Megalex: Oh, so telling you where to find the information about the sshd_config is being rude? I'll note that for your next question. Good luck.
<Megalex> Stop playing victim
<bekks> Megalex: Stop telling people how to support you. Accept the help you get when asking, or stop asking. I'm not a victim, I'm a volunterr supporter. If you dont like it that way, it is up to you.
<bekks> Megalex: Oh, and to finish this discussion: *plonk*
<salamanderrake> who/what/when/where do I ask to have a package -updated- -backported- for the latest stable release of ubuntu? the latest release of pidgin is 2.11.* but ubuntu 16.04 has 2.10.* which has security issuses with it and also I am getting messages from yahoo that my client version will no longer work as of the 31st of Aug.
<salamanderrake> https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/cf5b70430f7f4c989eae8d22c4fcf2ac
<SchrodingersScat> salamanderrake: is this it? https://launchpad.net/pidgin
<skinux> What is APACHE_LOCK_DIR supposed to be defined as?
<salamanderrake> SchrodingersScat: yes
<salamanderrake> SchrodingersScat: this is the new site, https://pidgin.im/
<sorryclub> hello
<salamanderrake> SchrodingersScat: if there is a better yahoo messenger client then pidgin let me know, I would not use it if I was able to get my Dad to stop using yahoo
<sorryclub> Some people say that Chinese do
<Megalex> Chinese do what?
<Megalex> suspense is killing me
<salamanderrake> SchrodingersScat: never mind, I will just use kopete
<sorryclub> 大家好
<Megalex> I can't see chinese characters :(
<SchrodingersScat> salamanderrake: saying maybe you want to contact one of those people, or post a question.
<salamanderrake> ok
<sorryclub> Adding system character set
<sorryclub> Chinese friends have been here for the night, ready for bed, my voice could not communicate well with the Google translation, I do not know you can not understand
<SchrodingersScat> salamanderrake: moving away from yahoo services isn't the worst idea, they're an arsonist company, but that also doesn't guarantee that that version won't work, guess we'll see.
<salamanderrake> yeah
<Megalex> sorryclub, google translate is not very good at translation. it can be hard to understand :)
<salamanderrake> once discord comes out, if ever, for linux I will try to move him to it instead, or some other chat service.
<Megalex> salamanderrake, who is he chatting with if he's so willing to switch solution?
<reisio> Megalex: what's better?
<Megalex> reisio, learning english lol
<sorryclub> Good night to you friends！
<Megalex> goodnight sorryclub
<reisio> mumble's probably what you want for Unix systems
<salamanderrake> Megalex: me and my sis, as far as I know, but he did do the dating site thing.
<Megalex> dating site on yahoo chat?
<salamanderrake> Megalex: no, they had yahoo contacts, he had a yahoo contact, so they would comunicate through yahoo.
<salamanderrake> he is living in stone age.
<Megalex> haha
<Uncle_Bob> ay ubuntu people
<Megalex> salamanderrake, facebook messenger? https://messengerfordesktop.com/
<salamanderrake> yeah, he is on that too
<salamanderrake> honestly I don't really know why he is on yahoo
<Megalex> that client seems to run on all OS so it would be easy to get him on it
<Megalex> and then you can talk via phone/desktop/web
<salamanderrake> you trying to make this worse for me?
<mlvmhn> how much RAM do i need for 16.04 LTS?
<salamanderrake> mlvmhn: all of it.
<k1l> !bug | salamanderrake
<ubottu> salamanderrake: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<salamanderrake> thanks k1l
<mlvmhn> i mean how many GB of RAM?
<Megalex> salamanderrake, i dunno lol, you asked for another IM solution and that one exists and you all probably already have a facebook account
<k1l> salamanderrake: file a bug there for that yahoo account thing. and see if that is yahoo stopping the chat  or pidgin.
<salamanderrake> he is on windows, I am on linux.
<salamanderrake> ok
<k1l> mlvmhn: didnt we link you that the last days several times?
<salamanderrake> ubuntu-bug pidgin
<Megalex> salamanderrake, https://messengerfordesktop.com/ has a windows and linux version
<skinux> What is APACHE_LOG_DIR supposed to be #httpd told me to ask in here
<salamanderrake> sorry all I am moron
<k1l> <k1l> mlvmhn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Bashing-om> mlvmhn: 2 Gigs or more for a good experience .
 * eelstrebor tried to do a network upgrade from 14.04.5 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS on 6 machines and they all failed - had to do a fresh install on all of them to make them boot again
<mlvmhn> i have 4 GB of RAM and now i have used 3.7 GB. not having a good experience
<Megalex> I installed xubuntu on my machine with 4gb ram and it runs really well
<Megalex> I think unity isn't ideal for that low ram
<BluesKaj> eelstrebor, are you saying the installation failed to boot or the upgrade itself failed
<Megalex> Chrome takes several seconds to open but once it's open it runs smoothly
<skinux> That messenger doesn't work. It just keeps loading and loading
<mlvmhn> Megalex: xubuntu and ubuntu are two different os
 * eelstrebor still has a problem on one box where the touchpad laft and right click won't work - the mouse can be moved with the touchpad though - bug report submitted
<Megalex> mlvmhn, what do you mean? it's not just a different window manager?
<skinux> mlvmhn: Not! Ubuntu just has Unity and Xubuntu has Xfce...just different desktop environments.
<Megalex> skinux, messenger for desktop?
<BluesKaj> Megalex, watch chrome for a memory leak in about 10 mins
<eelstrebor> BluesKaj, the machines wouldn't boot
<k1l> mlvmhn: no. its the same OS with a different desktop
<skinux> Megalex: Yeah, just keeps doing the blue loading thing
<BluesKaj> after launch
<mlvmhn> it is lower specs reqs for xubuntu
<eelstrebor> BluesKaj, after the upgrade finished
<Megalex> BluesKaj, is that chrome's fault?
<Megalex> mlvmhn, I think you can install xfce on your current install and change the default window manager to xfce
<Megalex> instead of reinstalling xubuntu
<Bashing-om> mlvmhn: Unused memory is wasted memory : http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html .
<mlvmhn> what in ubuntu 16.04 is taking all my RAM?
<skinux> I wish FB's Web Messenger feature would update friends' online status more frequently.
<eelstrebor> chrome works fine on my system with about 23 tabs opened - i have 16 GB of ram
<BluesKaj> Megalex, well it used 5.6GB out of 6GB RAM available in system monitor process table
<k1l> mlvmhn: please pastebin the output of "free -m"
<skinux> I've 14 tabs open, 4G RAM and my system is sluggish on Latest Ubuntu
<reisio> works fine on my system, 'cause it's almost never open :)
<seednode> I have 6 tabs open, Chrome is using 620MB
<Grorco> does anyone use thunderbird for their irc chat?
<skinux> Why would you use an email client for IRC??
<seednode> No, too bloated for an IRC client for me; I tend to use hexchat for gui
<seednode> or weechat/irssi
<Megalex> Mem:          ttl 3941        used 112       free 3353
<Megalex> that's a lot of wasted ram lol
<lordcirth> I didn't know Thunderbird even did chat
<mlvmhn> i have changed my swap to start when i have 10 % of RAM left
<reisio> skinux: ha, you use an irc client for irc
<lordcirth> mlvmhn, look into zram instead of swap
<reisio> s-qu-are
<k1l> mlvmhn: you know that swap makes your system very slow?
<seednode> mlvmhn, you'd probably only want swap to start once you have 0% of RAM left, as otherwise you're slowing down for no reason
<BluesKaj> Megalex, guess i'm an anomaly :-)
<Grorco> I've been using hexchat I like it, but it would me nice to use one app. I wanted to know if it was slow for everyone else lol
<seednode> The OS knows how to release RAM that's not needed to make way for other, more active processes
<seednode> So no need to start swapping early afaik
<seednode> Grorco, thunderbird's IRC is slow, yes
<k1l> <k1l> mlvmhn: please pastebin the output of "free -m"
<berik> Hi all!
<seednode> Hi
<Megalex> BluesKaj, well to be fair this linux box is just running a vpn server haha, it doesn't have anything else running than xfce as far as gui is concerned
<Grorco> yeah I can't take this, thanks guys
<Megalex> but xfce is surprisingly low in memory requirement and looks nice
<reisio> Xfce's pretty great
<kayk718> hi
<reisio> hi kay
<dwx> selam aleykum  kekolar
<GaryHost> so I am a noob
<GaryHost> https://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary#jessie
<GaryHost> it is telling me the deb command is invalid
<GaryHost> deb http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/ jessie main contrib non-free
<reisio> sure youˈre in the right channel?
<k1l> GaryHost: this is #ubuntu for ubuntu support, you might want to ask #debian for debian support
<GaryHost> fuck me
<SchrodingersScat> GaryHost: this is ubuntu, if you're running ubuntu you probably shouldn't mix and match repos
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | GaryHost
<ubottu> GaryHost: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * GaryHost blows brains out
 * reisio washes up
<Grorco> I have a question about bash scripts, I wrote one to open Pycharm and then move it to a different workspace with some help. But now I can't seem to get it to work with Thunderbird and don't understand why. When the curser just blinks what does that mean?
<netvixtra> Grorco: hardcoded paths?
<Grorco> [calBackendLoader] Using libical backend at /usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions/{e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}/components/libical-manifest     pops up and then does nothing.
<Grorco> netvixtra, not on my end. I'm calling them with the terminal commands
<Grorco> netvixtra, I figured it out. I just needed to type that :) it was %u stopping it
<the_gentleman> hi
<netvixtra> Grorco: checking everything a second time before hitting irc is a good thing :-)
<JakesDen> I have tried to triple boot my laptop with 3 diffrent distros the only problem is the grub install only shows the last one i installed no others, what do i do?
<the_gentleman> where you all from
<the_gentleman> i hate it when the grub bugs out and shows up on start up, always give up after trying to research a resolution
<Bashing-om> JakesDen: Have you ' sudo update-grub ' in the primary operating system ?
<Grorco> netvixtra, like I said I had help with the script I'm not great with the command line. I don't even know what %u does :(
<reisio> JakesDen: pick one grub installation to be the primary
<JakesDen> ok
<reisio> JakesDen: inform that grub of all the others
<reisio> JakesDen: then keep it from being replaced
<reisio> alternatively: pick one OS, how many do you need? :p
<JakesDen> ok i will try
<JakesDen> you can never have enough os's
<netvixtra> Grorco: ok :)
<the_gentleman> any arch ninjas in here?
<reisio> arch?
<k1l> JakesDen: run "update-grub" on the  OS that should handle the grub
<k1l> the_gentleman: ask the arch guys in #archlinux
<JakesDen> i am
<JakesDen> what do i do with all the other os's what have grub?
<the_gentleman> sudo update grub not working for me here...
<JakesDen> i ran it and reboot but it still only shows 1 of the distros
<the_gentleman> @jakesden...you delete them lol
<JakesDen> yet in the command line it detected others
<JakesDen> why delete them?
<k1l> JakesDen: most times its the last OS you installed. run update-grub on that
<reisio> you don't need to delete them, but you also don't need more than one
<JakesDen> thats the only one i can acsess
<JakesDen> i did
<the_gentleman> how do i get my bash up to par, i want to run linux only in terminal and hate having to be dependent on a de
<reisio> up to what par?
<k1l> the_gentleman: this is the ubuntu support.
<the_gentleman> to the par that i wont need a de
<SchrodingersScat> the_gentleman: the more you use it the more you'll know
<the_gentleman> i know, and im running ubuntu
<JakesDen> anyone?
<the_gentleman> trying to setup vnc server in terminal and it is a pain like hell
<the_gentleman> where you all from?
<k1l> JakesDen: what OS is that?
<SchrodingersScat> !info x11vnc | the_gentleman
<JakesDen> i have (in order of instalation) peppermint, kubuntu and cub linux
<ubottu> the_gentleman: x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.2build1 (xenial), package size 915 kB, installed size 2195 kB
<k1l> JakesDen: so ask the cub linux guys what is wrong with their grub scripts if its not finding the other OSs
<JakesDen> it happened on all the others too
<JakesDen> i tried doing that before i installed cub linux to get peppermint to show up in grub but no luck
<JakesDen> the command picked up all the other installes just when i rebooted they wernt in grub
<windowsxp> hello guys
<the_gentleman> hi xp
<JakesDen> and the grub says gnu grub version 2.02 btw in the grub boot screen
<k1l> JakesDen: you need to run that command on the OS that runs the grub in the MBR
<windowsxp> it works on windows!!!!
<JakesDen> what one would that bn
<JakesDen> be*
<k1l> JakesDen: sudo update-grub, if its ubuntu
<windowsxp> well i download windows ISOs
<JakesDen> i have a partition for boot, swap, and the other 3 os's
<k1l> windowsxp: this is the ubuntu support. go to ##windows for windows help
<JakesDen> i tried that already
<JakesDen> it showed me the other os's that where installed
<k1l> JakesDen: make sure /boot is mounted properly then
<the_gentleman> ssh: connect to host 192.168.88.220 port 22: Connection refused
<JakesDen> but when i rebooted it didnt
<JakesDen> i will try now
<JakesDen> is there a way to force it to use the boot partition for boot?
<k1l> k1l> JakesDen: make sure /boot is mounted properly then
<JakesDen> i will
<the_gentleman> ssh: connect to host 192.168.88.220 port 22: Connection refused
<JakesDen> update-grub or update-grub2
<JakesDen> ?
<reisio> you have both?
<JakesDen> for some reason yes
<the_gentleman> shouldnt you be using grub2...the newer version?
<k1l> JakesDen: on ubuntu the commands are the same. cant tell you for other OSs
<JakesDen> i will use 2
<JakesDen> it is ubuntu
<reisio> if /boot/grub/grub.cfg is unreadable, you're using GRUB2
<JakesDen> do i use the grub one or the grub2 one
<k1l> its not. cub linux is not a proper ubuntu
<reisio> also grub.cfg is grub2 convention, vs grub.conf for older grub
<the_gentleman> ok i need assistance please with vnc server setup...anyone keen to educate a nooB?
<JakesDen> so i should use grub 2 command
<reisio> the_gentleman: for local network?
<reisio> JakesDen: probably, but not necessarily
<JakesDen> sinceit uses .cfg
<the_gentleman> yes local for now
<the_gentleman> i get this error open trying to vnc locally: ssh: connect to host 192.168.88.220 port 22: Connection refused
<the_gentleman> i installed vnc and all that good stuff, think i must allow the port 22, question is dont know where...
<SchrodingersScat> the_gentleman: if you want ssh access, install openssh-server
<shadaloo> can someone explain why after formatting my hard drive right click --> properties reports 25.1 GB used, 467.0 GB free ?
<darkmessiah_> Hello Guys.
<darkmessiah_> How do I enter monitor mode in aircrack-ng?
<shadaloo> -.-
<k1l> shadaloo: the filesystem reserves some space already.
<JakesDen> i ran update-grub and update-grub2 and it showed me all the os's i have installed but when i rebooted gnu grub version 2.02 only displays cub linux not the others
<shadaloo> k1l: i used msdos for the filesystem
<MannyLNJ> using the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/POP3Aggregator I get to /etc/init.d/dovecot restart
<MannyLNJ>  and I then get the error -bash: /etc/init.d/dovecot: No such file or directory
<MannyLNJ>  Help please
<shadaloo> k1l: but 25.1 GB?
<k1l> darkmessiah_: since you do this for research and not to quick hack another wifi, do the research and read the documentation
<k1l> shadaloo: its X %. you can lower that for ext4 if you wnat
<crazyphil> is there a way to run apt-key via sudo?  I keep getting errors about only running as root, and I can't seem to find a way around it
<shadaloo> k1l: why would the filesystem be taking up any space at all?
<JakesDen> what do i do?
<Bashing-om> shadaloo: House keeping overhead .. like a partition table and such ?? By defalt 5% .
<th0r> shadaloo, it might be that there are two partitions on the drive. Check it with gparted
<shadaloo> Bashing-om: why so much? housekeeping really needs 25 GB?
<reisio> you don't really want to mess with the reserved space, usually
<reisio> it's part of what keeps ext FSes from needing to be defragmented
<shadaloo> th0r: I just parted it myself with 1 ext4
<JakesDen> please help me
<reisio> partitions aren't FSes, though
<reisio> JakesDen: ?
<k1l> shadaloo: one part is limited to root only use. so root can still use the OS when a user runs out of space. another reason is the filesystem making reservations for having space to backup files if the filesystem gets corrupted
<shadaloo> k1l: Bashing-om this drive is only going to be used for media storage, do I really need all that 'housekeeping' space?
<k1l> shadaloo: some backstory: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19504/reasonable-size-for-filesystem-reserved-blocks-for-non-os-disks
<JakesDen> i have been trying to get help with grub picking up my other os's but it wont, i have tried grub-update and grub-update2 and they showed me the other os's but when i rebooted it doesnt show the others
<crazyphil> nevermind, fixed it
<JakesDen> do you want me to send the files of grub's config and partition details?
<Bashing-om> JakesDen: Multi disks . And have you changed in Bios to boot the primary operating system drive ?
<JakesDen> theres only 1 drive
<JakesDen> ???
<MannyLNJ> Will someone please help me with the my issue?
<JakesDen> and mine
<reisio> JakesDen: what issue?
<reisio> use complete statements
<JakesDen> the one i have been talking about for the last half hour here
<JakesDen> i have been trying to get help with grub picking up my other os's but it wont, i have tried grub-update and grub-update2 and they showed me the other os's but when i rebooted it doesnt show the others
<reisio> then you aren't updating the grub install you think you are
<reisio> JakesDen: what're the distros/OSes you have installed, again?
<JakesDen> i have (in order of instalation) peppermint, kubuntu and cub linux
<k1l> JakesDen: ask the cub OS guys if they can give you a hand. we dont know if they chaged stuff there
<JakesDen> before i installed cub linux i tried in kubuntu and the same thing happened
<WaV> is there a way to install the kde framework via apt-get? I'm trying to install konversation from source as the version that is available via apt-get isn't the newest one and I need the kde framework.
<reisio> JakesDen: just answer the questions, that's all you need to do
<reisio> JakesDen: which of those three distros do you want to be your primary?
<reisio> WaV: apt-source, was it?
<JakesDen> the kde one but i also need the other 2
<reisio> JakesDen: kubuntu?
<JakesDen> yes
<reisio> JakesDen: these are all on /dev/sda ?
<SchrodingersScat> JakesDen: and you installed these to different roots?
<JakesDen> do you want a screenshot of my current partitions?
<reisio> JakesDen: ...no I merely want the answer to my question
<JakesDen> yes i think
<reisio> acceptable answers are: yes, /dev/sda; no, something else; and "I don't know"
<reisio> yes I think also works
<reisio> JakesDen: first thing you need to do, then, is boot up kubuntu, and run sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda (or grub2-install)
<reisio> JakesDen: that will ensure your kubuntu install's grub is in control of boot loading
<JakesDen> how can i boot up kubuntu
<reisio> JakesDen: you don't have that option?
<JakesDen> thats what i have said
<reisio> JakesDen: which distro is booting?
<JakesDen> thats what i need help with
<JakesDen> cub linux
<WaV> reisio: apt-source is not a valid command?
<JakesDen> the last one i installed
<reisio> WaV: apt-get source
<reisio> JakesDen: okay, then you can either go into cub and update your grub config so you can boot kubuntu, or
<reisio> JakesDen: you can boot your kubuntu install media and fix it from there
<JakesDen> how do i update grub config to show other installs
<WaV> reisio: Are you talking about for KDE or konversation?
<SchrodingersScat> WaV: are you looking for apt-get build-dep ?
<JakesDen> from cub linux
<JakesDen> as thats the only one that shows up
<JakesDen> in grub
<reisio> JakesDen: something like this: mv -n /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/0.grub.cfg; sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<reisio> WaV: for packages in general
<WaV> SchrodingersScat: looking for KDE framework
<JakesDen> when i run sudo update-grub it shows what installs i have but when i reboot it doesnt show them
<SchrodingersScat> oh, excuse me then, thought you weer trying to get the dependencies for building konversation
<WaV> actually yes pretty much
<WaV> kde is one of them
<JakesDen> i will run that command
<JakesDen> the long one
<k1l> JakesDen: is the /boot partition mounted?
<k1l> JakesDen: is it the /boot the grub that is installed into the MBR is using?
<JakesDen> i dont know, how do i find out
<SchrodingersScat> WaV: man apt-get , check out build-dep, can normally install the dependencies needed for the software supplied after it, apt-get build-dep konversation , for example.
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, how many partitions of hard disk do you have?
<k1l> JakesDen: "mount" will tell you
<curlyears> heigh hough
<JakesDen> 1 sec
<curlyears> time's up
<JakesDen> should i run mount and send output to a pastebin
<ovrflw0x> yo curlie wurlie burlie curlyears
<k1l> JakesDen: yes
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, just run "lsblk" and tell here how many /boot you got
<JakesDen> so i need to do one for lsblk and mount
<k1l> JakesDen: that would give some facts besides "i dont use ubuntu but other OS that mess my grub"
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, just run lsblk
<JakesDen> here is the output for both: tiny.cc/jakecmdlog
<SchrodingersScat> JakesDen: so the 46.6GB are /'s and then the single /boot?
<JakesDen> yes
<curlyears> I can't get mknod to work for me.  I am typing sudo mknod /dev/sdb b
<Nathan88> hi guys
<curlyears> I am trying to format a 3TB HDD
<Megalex> what are some useful servers to run at home? i already got openvpn running, ssh, what else could be useful? :)
<curlyears> Megalex:  useful to whom, for what?
<JakesDen> .
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, which version you using? ubuntu
<Megalex> curlyears, just brainstorm :)
<_unreal> curlyears: what is the 3tb drive formingg issue?
<_unreal> formating
<JakesDen> <JakesDen> i have (in order of instalation) peppermint, kubuntu and cub linux
<JakesDen> cub linux is the only one that shows up in grub at boot
<curlyears> _unreal:   I can't glean enough information from the man or info pages to get mknod to work
<_unreal> ok?
<_unreal> but what are you trying t do
<_unreal> what kind of a format
<JakesDen> when i run update-grub it shows the other os's i have installed but when i reboot they dont show up in grub
<Nathan88> is ubuntu used for making games?
<_unreal> ext 3-4?
<curlyears> \so what would be the correct syntax for the command, to format a 3TB drive as a plain EXT4 filesystem?
<_unreal> Nathan88: it can be
<Nathan88> sweet
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, try this command "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<OerHeks> curlyears, just use the disks utility
<_unreal> curlyears: mkfs.ext4 /dev/xxxx
<curlyears> Oerheks:  what disks utility?
<curlyears> ahhhh...thanks guys
<JakesDen> and reboot?
<OerHeks> curlyears, you are clever enough to find the comandline :-D
<_unreal> curlyears: you can also use gparted
<ovrflw0x> of course
<JakesDen> still nope
<ovrflw0x> what message do you get/
<ovrflw0x> ?
<Nathan88> i've got a business propostion for you guys
<JakesDen> is grub stuupsed to say GNU grub version 2.02 ?
<Nathan88> i'd like for a simple 2d top down multiplayer shooter made
<reisio> JakesDen: that's fine
<_unreal> show me the money
<JakesDen> ok
<_unreal> :)
<SchrodingersScat> !support | Nathan88 this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ubottu> Nathan88 this channel is only for ubuntu support: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, what message do you get?
<Nathan88> well i was hoping we could reach an agreement based on equity
<JakesDen> now why wont it list the other os's when grub is booted but it does when i run update-grub
<JakesDen> i rebooted
<JakesDen> but it sayed no errors found or something like that
<BluesKaj> Nathan88, reaad ubottu's message above
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, install os-prober or something
<SchrodingersScat> my question would be if you overwrote the /boot/ with cub linux and maybe that's why it's not going?
<Nathan88> if this isn't the place i'll just leave]
<k1l> JakesDen: details matter a lot.
<JakesDen> i dunno
<BluesKaj> this is not the place for sure
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, now log into ubutnu and run "update-grub"
<k1l> JakesDen: if there is any output and you dont understand it clearly show it in pastebin.
<ovrflw0x> see if other linux gets listed
<reisio> JakesDen: you ran grub-mkconfig and got no new boot options?
<JakesDen> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<JakesDen> Installation finished. No error reported.
<JakesDen> nope
<reisio> JakesDen: edit /boot/grug/grub.cfg
<JakesDen> ovrflw0x, i will run update-grub now
<reisio> JakesDen: change any of the menuentry titles to something you can notice the change for
<reisio> then reboot and make sure you see that change
<JakesDen> ok reisio
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive for the CLI way ?
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, did update grub detect?
<reisio> JakesDen: if you don't see the change, then the grub.cfg you are editing is not related to the grub that is in control of booting
<JakesDen> update-grub alleays lists all other os's
<JakesDen> i will reboot now i changed the name
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, no jackass that won't fix it
<JakesDen> i was just saying
<ovrflw0x> what name did you change?
<reisio> doesn't matter
<JakesDen> it didnt show changes
<reisio> JakesDen: then the grub that's loading your cub is not cub's
<reisio> either that, or you have a fake /boot that's full of misleading information, and your proper /boot isn't mounted
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, are your partitions listed in grub via UUID or /dev/sdaX?
<JakesDen> it doesnt show anything in cub linuxes /boot when the boot partition is nmounted
<reisio> ovrflw0x: doesn't matter, that grub.cfg is not being read
<reisio> JakesDen: you should probably just boot the kubuntu install image to fix this
<bipul> Hello Kindly check it out this http://paste.ubuntu.net/23076328/
<JakesDen> ok and should i see if that makes the pc boot kubuntu on grub?
<reisio> bipul: can talk to ##linux about that, even
<bipul> A kind of ACL's problem i am facing
<bipul> reisio, You want me to past this link at ## linux
<bipul> ?
<reisio> JakesDen: boot your kubuntu install media, mount & chroot your kubuntu, then grub-install
<reisio> JakesDen: that should put kubuntu in charge of booting, then you need only ensure kubuntu's grub.cfg lists your other installs
<reisio> (and then avoid having any of your other distros grub-install again)
<JakesDen> how???
<reisio> JakesDen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> either of those should suffice
<reisio> grub-install /dev/sda alone might do it
<reisio> I forget
<JakesDen> how i chroot my kubuntu install
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, on which hard disk partition in kubuntu installed?
<ovrflw0x> is*
<ovrflw0x> tell me /dev/sdX
<JakesDen>  let me boot the install usb and i will find out
<EmeraldExplorer> I'm trying to figure out the best structure for my files. Right now I have my minecraft servers in /home/mcserver/[serverName] my xenforo in /home/spyderweb/xenforo and my teamspeak in /home/teamspeak . However, is this good? Isn't it better to make a user with a home directory in /opt/[username] or something?
<JakesDen> it will say at tiny.cc/jakecmdlog
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: /home/ is the ordinary place for users' homes
<pete5x5> Hi wondering if someone can help me out with WiFi issues on a macbook air 2,1?  Have followed instructions on installing the Broadcom proprietary driver for the chip BCM4321, It says that driver is being used in System Settings -> Software & Updates, but it still doesn't work.  Thoughts?
<JakesDen> its the second ~50gb partition
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: doesn't actually matter where you put things, though
<marcinsky> hi
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: I will say that out of foo/bar, foo/baz, and qux, either two of those are pointlessly using another model, or one is
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, why are you posting mount command output?
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: I just see a lot of tutorials that put things in /opt/ or /someRootDirectoryIForgot/local/
<reisio> marcinsky: hi
<JakesDen> cause i was asked before
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: /opt/ is for 3rd party binary blob proprietary trash
<JakesDen> for some reason#
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, are cups and kubuntu linux on usb flash drive?
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: if you don't like /home/, then make /servers/
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: doesn't matter
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: I like home, I just want to figure out what is good
<JakesDen> i have kubuntu installer on usb i will boot the usb now
<reisio> home is fine
<ovrflw0x> wtf
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, what do you mean installer?
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, have you installed or are you trying to install?
<JakesDen> the default one
<ovrflw0x> wtf
<JakesDen> the one that has the installer
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, you mean livecd?
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: would teamspeak be considered "3rd party binary blob trash"? :p
<JakesDen> what you get from there site
<JakesDen> yes
<ovrflw0x> lol
<ovrflw0x> dude wtf
<ovrflw0x> you don't need grub to boot live usb
<JakesDen> so how do i <reisio> JakesDen: boot your kubuntu install media, mount & chroot your kubuntu, then grub-install
<JakesDen> ithere
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, no jacko
<EmeraldExplorer> s/teamspeak/teamspeak-server
<JakesDen> thats what i was doing
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, what are you ACTUALLY trying to do?
<f380cedric_> Hi, I have a question, notify-send from libnotify-bin has urgency level, the level critical should bypass full-screen app, but it does not bypass flash/html5 full-screen, is that normal? It is really problematic for critical battery level :/
<JakesDen> trtying to get grub to detect my others
<JakesDen> oter os's that are installed
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, which OS's are ALREADY installed?
<ovrflw0x> kubuntu is on live cd so it is NOT installed
<JakesDen> for the 5th time now
<JakesDen> <JakesDen> <JakesDen> i have (in order of instalation) peppermint, kubuntu and cub linux
<JakesDen> cub linux is the only one in grub
<bipul> ??
<ovrflw0x> lol JakesDen you said kubuntu is on LIVE CD
<reisio> f380cedric_: sounds normal, but still a bug
<nicch_> ??
<JakesDen> sorry
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: also one more question: would it be good to use /home/spyderweb/www/xenforo for www.mydomain.com ==> xenforo and /home/spyderweb/gitlab/gitlab for gitlab.mydomain.com ==> gitlab
<nicch_> oke
<JakesDen> i thought you where someone else
<reisio> JakesDen: did you answer his question about which partition kubuntu was on?
<f380cedric_> reisio, do you know if there is a launchpad bug report where somebody is working on a patch?
<pete5x5> Hi wondering if someone can help me out with WiFi issues on a macbook air 2,1?  Have followed instructions on installing the Broadcom proprietary driver for the chip BCM4321, It says that driver is being used in System Settings -> Software & Updates, but it still doesn't work.  Thoughts?
<JakesDen> i was told to chroot my kubuntu install from the kubuntu live cd and run grub-install
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: doesn't really matter; what's spyderweb?
<bipul> reisio, Sir you know the answer?
<ovrflw0x> rofl
<ovrflw0x> this guy is crazy
<reisio> f380cedric_: no, but you can check yourself
<nicch_> hello
<reisio> bipul: yes
<JakesDen> ik
<reisio> bipul: but what's the question?
<f380cedric_> reisio, thanks :)
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: stuff for "the web"
<EmeraldExplorer> just called it a weird name so people couldn't hack me as easily
<EmeraldExplorer> s/hack/brute force
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: spyderweb/gitlab/gitlab looks stupid, but spyderweb/gitlab seems fine
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: it's just personal preference
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: what makes you think calling it 'spyderweb' will make it more secure?
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, what OS's does grub list?
<JakesDen> cub linux
<ovrflw0x> and...
<ovrflw0x> can you boot into cub linux?
<reisio> JakesDen: did you answer his question about which partition kubuntu was on?
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: So brute forcers won't use a commonly used username (ex: web) to gain access to my system
<JakesDen> but when i was told to modify the name of cub linux in the /boot partition it didnt change it when i rebooted so it must be using grub somewhere else
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: won't make any difference
<bipul> The question is with bipul account, I am not able to edit the content of a file test. Even though bipul is in hary group.
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: ehh just going by what people tell me
<JakesDen> kubuntu is on:
<EmeraldExplorer> they said "don't use common names"
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: then go by what I just told you :p
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: makes no difference
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.net/23076328/
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: don't want to rip all my symlinks and too lazy to make another bash script to update them :p
<EmeraldExplorer> might listen to you if I get another server though
<JakesDen> its on /dev/sda8
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: it's fine to leave it as is, you just don't need to do that in general, FYI
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: OK. So since gitlab might be sypderweb/gitlab then it would only make sense to have the main xenforo as spyderweb/www
<EmeraldExplorer> and not spyderweb/www/xenforo
<EmeraldExplorer> correct?
<pete5x5> Hi wondering if someone can help me out with WiFi issues on a macbook air 2,1?  Have followed instructions on installing the Broadcom proprietary driver for the chip BCM4321, It says that driver is being used in System Settings -> Software & Updates, but it still doesn't work.  Thoughts?
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, nothing is mounted on /dev/sda8
<reisio> JakesDen: sudo mkdir /mnt/kubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/kubuntu; sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/kubuntu/proc; sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/kubuntu/sys; sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/kubuntu/dev; sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu /bin/bash
<reisio> JakesDen: then: sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda; exit
<reisio> JakesDen: sudo umount -l /mnt/kubuntu{/sys,/dev,/proc} /mnt/kubuntu; sudo reboot
<JakesDen> can you put that into a sh file i can wget and run on the device?
<reisio> JakesDen: :p
<JakesDen> cause its very long
<bipul> reisio, ?
<reisio> pete5x5: what doesn't work, nm-applet?
<reisio> bipul: ?
<JakesDen> i gtg soon so be quick
<reisio> JakesDen: heh
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, dude you got nothing mounted on /dev/sda8 according to lsblk
<JakesDen> well it isnt mounted atm ovrflw0x
<ovrflw0x> okay
<bipul> reisio, I asked the question in channel :)
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, can you boot into kubuntu?
<JakesDen> it isnt set to auto mount
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: OK. So since gitlab might be sypderweb/gitlab then it would only make sense to have the main xenforo as spyderweb/www , correct?
<pete5x5> reisio: not sure what's not working, not really sure even how to start troubleshooting TBH.  Wifi shows up in top-right bar, but no networks are available even though it seems to be using the correct driver
<JakesDen> how do i boot into kubuntu
<EmeraldExplorer> and not spyderweb/www/xenforo
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: as opposed to?
<reisio> bipul: what question?
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, bye man use something simler
<ovrflw0x> simpler
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: just so I can be consistent with naming practices
<JakesDen> can i try to do what reisio is trying to tell me first
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: I don't know what you're comparing, but 'www' and 'gitlab' match nicely enough
<ovrflw0x> JakesDen, sometimes you say Kubuntu is on USB LIVE disk and sometimes you say it is on /dev/sda8? WTF?
<bipul> reisio, The question is with bipul account, I am unable to edit the content of a file test. Even though bipul is in hary group. http://paste.ubuntu.net/23076328/
<reisio> bipul: I'd ask ##linux about that
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: old: xenforo (www.domain.com): spyderweb/www/xenforo, gitlab (gitlab.domain.com):  spyderweb/gitlab/gitlab ==> new: spyderweb/www and spyderweb/gitlab
<JakesDen> reisio, can you put the commands in a sh file on transfer.sh please
<bipul> reisio,  ok :)
<JakesDen> i have the usb installer and it has been installed ob my laptop as well
<JakesDen> reisio, ?
<wolfmitchell> Does the installer iso for ubuntu server have liveusb support? Or just the instaler?
<wolfmitchell> installer *
<YankDownUnder> wolfmitchell: Yes, bro.
<wolfmitchell> mmk, just making sure
<netvixtra> Damn, Spotify uses alot of power.
<reisio> JakesDen: http://dpaste.com/07ZQ120.txt
<JakesDen> will run now
<JakesDen> rebooting
<JakesDen> reisio, k
<reisio> k
<JakesDen> now grub is a command line
<JakesDen> what u done now
<damien__> i have a burn in issue on my monitor any ideas
<Antipsychiatry> Psychiatry MUST be abolished!!!!!!!!
<reisio> JakesDen: what'd grub-install say?
<MonkeyDust> Antipsychiatry  wrong channel
<reisio> Antipsychiatry: would probably be alright, yeah
<reisio> damien__: new monitor?
<JakesDen> no issues found
<JakesDen> i think
<JakesDen> can i use the grub command line to boot kubuntu and run grub-install
<Antipsychiatry> Monkey? I read here ...maybe is one interested to abolish this FAKE .
<JakesDen> ?
<pete5x5> reisio: not sure what's not working, not really sure even how to start troubleshooting TBH.  Wifi shows up in top-right bar, seems to be working, but no networks are available even though it seems to be using the correct driver
<damien__> well i heard you can kind of get rid of the burn in. Either with a burn in fix such as a white screen does this work
<JakesDen> reisio, will that work?
<reisio> JakesDen: you don't need to grub-install again, you just need a working grub.cfg now
<JakesDen> hwo
<JakesDen> i cant even boot any os
<JakesDen> unless you have commands to do so
<reisio> JakesDen: you better just follow this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair -- till you can get one of your grub.cfg's to match your actual bootloader
<damien__> reisio\.
<reisio> damien__: not that I'm aware of, no
<JakesDen> i will boot that now
<reisio> damien__: could ask #hardware
<reisio> actual burn in is... burnt in
<reisio> it is a physical state change
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: old: xenforo (www.domain.com): spyderweb/www/xenforo, gitlab (gitlab.domain.com):  spyderweb/gitlab/gitlab ==> new: spyderweb/www and spyderweb/gitlab
<reisio> you can only undo it by melting it all down and remaking the matter in question without the impurities
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: sounds good
<EmeraldExplorer> the question is, if the domain was www.domain.com/xname I'm wondering what I would do for the file structure
<EmeraldExplorer> if I had it in spyderweb/www/xname it wouldn't work
<EmeraldExplorer> because then xname would be part of the xenforo files
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: what's wrong with that?
<damien__> xubuntu is a great os it is very lightweight and much faster
<reisio> you can think of 'www.domain.com/foo' as a really stupid way to name this directory structure: 'com/domain/www/foo'
<reisio> or without subdomains: 'com/domain/foo'
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: spyderweb/www contains ALL the xenforo files, so couldn't the xname conflict with the files in the xenforo_home directory?
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: if www is /, then www/xname would be /xname just fine
<reisio> bipul: what model macbook is it?
<bipul> It's ubuntu
<reisio> bipul: what hardware model is the macbook
<bipul> reisio, i don't know
<reisio> bipul: did you say it was an air?
<bipul> reisio, i don't know
<wolfmitchell> YankDownUnder, ... ok, either the iso i dl'd doesn't have it or ubuntu live server isn't a thing
<bipul> reisio, Now i got my answer hahaha
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: no I'm not talking about xname I'm talking about files in xname/..
<EmeraldExplorer> for example what if they store files in the directory xname?
<dwx> ping www.google.com
<dwx> :D
<dwx> test
<dwx> kimse yok mu
<bipul> reisio, Now it's working
<nicarrow> noob testing this out is it working
<dwx> nı tisting wirking
<dwx> :D
<reisio> bipul: gj
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: got me, what if they do?
<apb1963> I'm having a packages "held back" problem.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/H6gBX1hz
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: I'm trying to get a better structure where this couldn't happen
<EmeraldExplorer> since xenforo files are stored in www
<EmeraldExplorer> and xname's files are stored in www/xname
<EmeraldExplorer> xenforo could possibly store files in www/xname too
<EmeraldExplorer> and then a conflict
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: k, then use /www and /xname
<reisio> doesn't matter
<raspy> hi all, when running a pvdisplay, the PV Size is 13.00 GiB / not usable 4.00 MiB, when I run an lvcreate 100%FREE, It only says Avail 12G
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: but that wouldn't make any sense because what if I had xname.domain.com and www.domain.com/xname
<bipul> gj?
<EmeraldExplorer> reisio: just trying to think of a reasonable structure
<EmeraldExplorer> the only one I can think of is www/xenforo/[xenforoFilesHere]
<raspy> is the unusuable space of 4.00 MiB preventing me from using the remaining 1GB of space on the volume I created?
<EmeraldExplorer> but then you said it would be weird to do gitlab/gitlab/[gitlabFilesHere]
<kraghot> hi guys
<kraghot> I have a question, where could I look up the .config for the kernel compilation
<pretodor> guys, imagine this: you're in the terminal and you'd like to open the working directory in nautilus. easy right? just `nautilus .` or `xdg-open .`
<pretodor> what if you wanted to bind this command to a keyboard shortcut. how would you do this?
<kraghot> because I have an x86 tablet and I can only use otg port for the keyboard. I tried both arch and ubuntu and it seems that the otg port doens't work so I want to check if it has the flag enabled for otg
<kraghot> pretodor, you mean a shortcut in the terminal?
<kraghot> you could do alias bla="nautilus ."
<apb1963> raspy: I don't know for a fact because I don't use lvm, but I have a feeling that the  missing space is taken up by overhead; so you may want to investigate and confirm one way or the other.
<kraghot> something like that
<raspy> thx apb1963
<kraghot> but then you have to put it in your .bashrc if you want it to be persistent
<pretodor> kraghot: a keyboard shortcut to be precise. Not a bash alias
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: well, it'd make the most sense to know whether or not your own app was going to write to /xname :p
<pretodor> I'd like to bind `xdg-open .` to ctrl+shift+e but I have absolutely no idea how
<pretodor> kraghot: been scratching my head over this for a few days now
<kraghot> pretodor, not sure what you mean. You want when you're in the terminal and press a shortcut for it to open that folder in nautilus?
<pretodor> kraghot: exactly
<kraghot> hmmm
<kraghot> you'll then need to somehow type in nautilus . and press enter
<pretodor> kraghot: that's the thing. I'm trying to avoid that. I would like to execute `nautilus .` by pressing ctrl+shift+e
<kraghot> hmm
<pretodor> kraghot: my thoughts exactly...
<kraghot> it would be must easier to just alias it to a letter and press enter
<kraghot> much*
<pretodor> kraghot: that is my backup plan
<kraghot> you would have to find a command which sends keystrokes
<kraghot> and then use settings to make e shortcut and execute that command
<kraghot> pretodor,  how bout http://askubuntu.com/questions/280604/assign-hotkeys-to-paste-predefined-text
<pretodor> kraghot: this might work. thanks for the link, kraghot. But i'm afraid it won't be sandboxed inside the 'terminal' program
<kraghot> pretodor, which ubuntu version are you running?
<pretodor> kraghot: 16.04
<kraghot> pretodor, maybe theres a better terminal emulator that supports keybindings like this?
<pretodor> sorry, accidentally closed the tab
<matt__> hi there
<kraghot> pretodor, could you please run "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB_OTG" and tell me if the variable is set? I don't know how else to check except for booting it froma usb :(
<pretodor> kraghot: have you heard of any good contenders
<pretodor> kraghot: doesn't look like it
<kraghot> pretodor,  maybe rxvt?
<kraghot> ok thank you
<kraghot> that;s why my tablets usb ports arent working
<Kraghot> so does anyone know how to install ubuntu to a USB with UEFI
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | Kraghot start here
<ubottu> Kraghot start here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kraghot> thank you MonkeyDust
<prasad> hi
<apb1963> I'm having a packages "held back" problem.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/H6gBX1hz
<apb1963> I'm having a packages "held back" problem.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/nTW3AAhY [sorry for repeat, previous paste expired]
<k1l> apb1963: you can run "sudo apt full-upgrade". you need to run that to get all latest updates installed
<apb1963> k1l: thx... did you look at the paste?
<k1l> apb1963: that is what usual updates look like.
<apb1963> k1l: I don't think you checked it out carefully
<apb1963> I should also mention I'm running 14.04
<k1l> apb1963: please explain what the issue is?
<apb1963> k1l: I did.  In the paste.
<k1l> no. explain in details what you issue is, if you dont trust me that this is a regular update.
<k1l> that pastebin output looks 100% like a regular update. so what is your exact issue there?
<spacecub> hi all
<apb1963> k1l: It wants to install specific packages.  My question is, are those packages safe to install?
<k1l> apb1963: if they come from the ubuntu repo, why should they not be safe to install?
<spacecub> using lubuntu 64bit, want to use Asunder to rip cd to mp3, claims there is no "lame in my path" what does this mean?
<apb1963> k1l: Because stuff happens and people aren't perfect.
<k1l> apb1963: that is why the packages get automated testings and users do have backups of important data.
<apb1963> k1l: Since I'm not familiar with the packages, and have no idea why after running it for years, it suddenly wants to install new packages in order to upgrade one that's been there all this time.
<k1l> apb1963: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier_0.154.1ubuntu2/changelog
<k1l> that is why
<spacecub> oooh, google..
<apb1963> k1l: And there we have it.  "backups", something you assume I have, but don't due to a lack of space.  When my system is totally hosed and unusable what will you say?  "You should have had a backup".  Oh, thank you.
<tito__> hi
<k1l> apb1963: ok. good luck with your issue, i am not here as a volunteer for having to ask eery detail 10 times and just get your rantings.
<reisio> hi tito
<tito__> hi amigo
<apb1963> k1l: hardly ranting.  But when people tell me "just do it because I said so"... I ask questions.
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: you really should have backups though, sweet stallman
<tito__> how are you reisio
<reisio> pretty okay, you?
<apb1963> k1l: I appreciate you taking the time to help, I do.  I just know that people make assumptions that are not always true.  And so, I have to protect myself and my system from random "suggestions" from unknown sources.
<tito__> hi roman_
<tito__> hi Afrix
<tito__> hi esholx
<spacecub> is  the lame codec workable?
<Afrix> hello
<shaun> Hey guys, I have a complicated question, I've pasted here: http://pastebin.com/9GzwfSes Could someone take a look and give me some directions?
<reisio> spacecub: ?
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: yes... I should... and... when the universe chooses to drop another hard drive in my lap... I'll make one.
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: at least one remote as well
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: yes... that would be ideal
<spacecub> i googled my issue on the missing lame codec and it says to bypass if possible, looking for ruby ripper now, but cant find it
<spacecub> just trying to rip a cd..
<reisio> shaun: those are a lot of different issues
<reisio> shaun: bind is entirely virtual
<shaun> reisio: even after putting it in fstab?
<spacecub> using lubuntu, its for my sons samsung phone, not sure if it likes ogg..
<reisio> shaun: what is what after putting what into fstab?
<reisio> spacecub: you can use rubyripper and lame, yes
<spacecub> what are ppl using to rip cd`s?
<reisio> spacecub: android should play ogg fine, too
<reisio> spacecub: people aren't so much anymore
<reisio> spacecub: there's not anything better than rubyripper for really good rips, but you might be entirely happy with, for example, cdparanoia (& frontends)
<spacecub> oh, ill try and search rubyripper as one word.
<Nytram> I've used vlc before now, it does a pretty fair job
<reisio> spacecub: you can get it from a ppa last I checked (last year)
<reisio> spacecub: if you aren't concerned with bit-for-bit perfect copies, just use cdparanoia or any frontend
<spacecub> k, thanky, looking :)
<apb1963> spacecub: I don't know if this will help but back when I neeed to rip a CD I used "k3b" if memory serves.  I don't recall any details.
<Nytram> Yeah! K3b is good.
<akik> kde has a built-in ripper
<shaun> reisio: for making mount --bind reboot-proof (as shown here http://askubuntu.com/questions/205841/how-do-i-mount-a-folder-from-another-partition)
<apb1963> akik: I use kde... where is this ripper?
<akik> apb1963: i have to look it up
<reisio> and if anybody suggests 'morituri' to you, ignore them because that program barely even runs
<akik> apb1963: i think it's described here http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_desktop_guides/kde_desktop_user_guide/audio-cd.html
<akik> apb1963: i used that last year in kde 4
<MonkeyDust> !info morituri
<ubottu> Package morituri does not exist in xenial
<mmeth> Hi. I done goofed and now I have to reinstall windows. I want both ubuntu and windows on sda but atm grub is on sdb. I figure installing windows will break the boot to ubuntu, should I just reformat the whole drive before installing windows and then re-install ubuntu?
<reto> hi
<pyrax> hoi
<mmeth> and on which drive should I put boot, for some reason the boot was on sdb
<spacecub> hi all again, looks like cd paranoia may already be installed, I`m guessing i dont need .dbg and .dev packages to run
<spacecub> start from shell?
<apb1963> akik: ty.  I'll have to investigate when I have more time.   Seems to built into konquerer, but like I say... will need to investigate.  Thx!
<apb1963> +be
<reisio> mmeth: reformatting won't do anything but use up more time
<akik> apb1963: yea it wasn't as built-in as i remembered
<shaun> if I mount the folders instead of symlinking it and clonzeilla the ubuntu 16.04 partition, will the source of the mounted folders be backed up as well?
<SchrodingersScat> !fixgrub | mmeth
<ubottu> mmeth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reisio> mmeth: you can fix Windows stealing the boot loader after it happens easily
<spacecub> ooh, it runs in the shell, no gui? :) (cdparanoia)
<MonkeyDust> spacecub  ripping cds? try    jack -Q -R
<reisio> spacecub: cdparanoia on its own, there are many GUI frontends
<MonkeyDust> spacecub  try asunder or ripit
<spacecub> asunder complains of missing lame codec, not sure what a frontend is :)
<spacecub> installing k3b..
<spacecub> frontend like a gui?
<k1l> then install the lame codec. it is a similar one like mp3
<k1l> sudo apt install lame
<netsrot> Hi, I'm trying to follow the gallium-nine tutorial but aptitude refuses to install wine that way. I get the following message http://pastebin.com/n4DvjBpA is there any way to work around that to get wine g9 installed?
<spacecub> haha was just about to ask
<m_abdelfattah> Helllo... I just created a new Ubuntu 16.04 droplet on DO and it keeps disconnecting me and I'm getting the following error on my mac terminal: packet_write_wait: Connection to XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX: Broken pipe
<spacecub> k, lame installed, thanky
<msev->  can you guys help me with this -> http://pastebin.com/RVNnKkXA ,... here is the service -> http://pastebin.com/QBxyiiEy and this is mycroft.sh -> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft.sh
<spacecub> k, ripping, thanks guys...
<EmeraldExplorer> Anyone know if there is a way to always go with the side of the origin when using a git repository and merging?
<spacecub> im going to leave to free cpu, thanks again
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: #git
<EmeraldExplorer> Thanks reisio
<user512> Which runlevels do get called if I call  reboot or shutdown -P?  0,6, both?
<weust> hello
<reisio> weust: hi
<weust> I am installing Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 on a Intel NUC 5i3RYB. It won´t boot past /dev/sda1: clean etcetc, or /dev/sda2. Iǘe installed in UEFI and BIOS mode. no difference. anything I´ve missed?
<weust> also, installing on a M.2 SSD.
<weust> Had Arch Linux on it before and that booted just fine. BIOS mode.
<weust> *sigh* the first term screen shows that message, but switching to vt2 shows a login prompt. this crap took me 2 hours :-(
<reisio> ?
<weust> it somehow default to the tty on ctrl-alt-F7
<weust> defaults*
<weust> instead of showing tty1 with the yellow text login
<weust> tty7 is appearently the GUI (looking up how to change it). I don´t have a GUI installed...
<reisio> weust: probably need to disable the gdm service
<weust> I do not have gdm installed. it is a clean Ubuntu Server installation. No X at all. only SSH server installed from the installer
<weust> lookg at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143902 it might be something to do with the vt.handoff in the /etc/grub.d/10_linux file
<weust> doesn´t really matter. I want to build a Kodi machine of it, so a X will be installed anyway
<reisio> :D
<weust> just annoying it took 2 hours to figure this out. I´ve build several VM´s with Ubuntu Server now, and they never go to tty7 on boot.
<reisio> yup, sounds odd
<weust> first installation I do on hardware :-)
<weust> but now I can redo it for UEFI.....
<limbothai> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jewbird> !lookmommaimadeittoforbes
<runciter_> wenas
<Guest7997> hey
<reisio> hi
<Guest7997> new to IRSSI, was just testing stuff :)
<Guest7997> irssi -n Phenom0772
<Guest7997> :(
<don_> anyone?
 * reisio is a one
<crossover> saludoss.
<grizzlybear_> Hola! Este es un canal de soporte para Ubuntu sólamente?
<reisio> grizzlybear_: si
<grizzlybear_> reisio: Ok. Disculpen las molestias entonces.
<reisio> grizzlybear_: porque?
<grizzlybear_> Es que necesito ayuda con kali linux en realidad y no sé adonde consultar
<reisio> grizzlybear_: you can talk to #kali-linux
<bazhang> grizzlybear_, kali is not supported here, also this english chat
<grizzlybear_> reisio: Oh! Gracias!!! Muchísimas Gracias! (bazhang: thanks to you too!!!)
<reisio> grizzlybear_: ordinarily you could send the message /msg alis list *kali*
<reisio> but the clowns in #kali-linux want their public irc support channel to be a secret for some reason
<grizzlybear_> reisio: Ok! Thanks!
<Guest64737> alguien habla español
<hggdh> !es | Guest64737
<ubottu> Guest64737: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sulfasal> doing sudo do-release-upgrade on 15.10 box, keep getting "No new release found"
<c|oneman> anyone run Ubuntu Desktop inside OpenVZ?
<sulfasal> doing sudo do-release-upgrade on 15.10 box, keep getting "No new release found"
<c|oneman> I don't think theres an upgrade path
<c|oneman> to go to 16.x
<sulfasal> how does one upgrade?
<c|oneman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-15-10-to-16-04-lts
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | sulfasal
<ubottu> sulfasal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Fione> Hi
<sulfasal> c|oneman: been there; done that
<LARAVELGOD> c|oneman, you can start with minimal server and install desktop,
<LARAVELGOD> access through VNC is easiest, depends on the VPS provider
<LARAVELGOD> X over SSH is too slow
<LARAVELGOD> if you are not on a LAN
<LARAVELGOD> some providers have VNC access outside of the VPS setup, otherwise you will have to set that up yourself
<dodge29> hi
<lordcirth> dodge29, hi
<ksft> I'm not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but I'm trying to use Deja Dup to back things up before I upgrade to 16.04, and I have a directory that contains several other directories that each contain another directory with the same name as each other. I want to back up all the lowest level directories I mentioned without any of the others in the parent directory.
<ksft> Is there an easy way to do that?
<ksft> I'm not sure if I explained that well.
<a64> Hello
<MannyLNJ> Any ideas why the openvpn log is blank? Ubuntu 14.04 and inbound connections are refused
<c|oneman> LARAVELGOD: yeah I've got it all setup, with thinlinc as my RDP, but there are some limitations
<c|oneman> for instance apps don't seem to be able to escalate properly, I have to login as root
<lordcirth> ksft, probably use 'find' and duplicity manually, or find the deja-dup config file and insert text
<LARAVELGOD> c|oneman sounds like a funky setup, it may relate to groups
<LARAVELGOD> some apps you can put on autostart, before anyone logs in - that is how most root things are run
<ksft> lordcirth: what's duplicity?
<LARAVELGOD> if you are having permissions issues when the OS is starting before anyone logs in, then yes too strange
<ksft> I keep seeing references to it when I google "deja dup"
<cootie> oh?
<c|oneman> I cant install software with ubuntu software center, for instance, unless I'm root
<cootie> people still use this stuff
<cootie> anyone want to be my friend?
<ksft> cootie: what stuff?
<cootie> irc
<ksft> of course!
#ubuntu 2017-08-14
<glitsj16> metalbiker: do you mean gnome-tweak-tool?
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day :D
<metalbiker> glitsj16: yeah, that's what i meant. well, i know it got renamed to gnome tweaks now but i'm trying to get that tool installed.
<pumba> does anyone know which config file starts syndaemon when ubuntu starts on laptops?
<metalbiker> i've been testing the daily builds since last month and i haven't been able to get it installed since.
<glitsj16> metalbiker: i think that package is in the 'universe' repo, you'll need to add that repo before apt sees it
<metalbiker> glitsj16: oh ok. can you tell me how? well, i can search for it online if need be.
<glitsj16> metalbiker: sudo add-apt-repository universe .. sudo apt update after adding it to refresh your sources
<metalbiker> glitsj16: sweet! thanks! that's easy enough. thank you!
<pumba> :\
<glitsj16> metalbiker: no trouble, wouldn't want to keep one from enabling/setting GNOME extensions heh
<metalbiker> glitsj16: lol i can use it as is but man, i really do love the dash to dock extension.
<glitsj16> metalbiker: same here, a FYI, you can use 'gnome-shell-extension-prefs' command too
<glitsj16> although I'm not sure what's being changed in daily builds in regards to GNOME
<metalbiker> glitsj16: ok, i'll try that out, too. i try to keep up with all of the changes and i just know that ubuntu gnome as a standalone flavor is not going to exist anymore but you may know that already. a number of changes are coming like a dock that's always visible which is cool and i think it's going to be customizable in a way.
<glitsj16> metalbiker: I'm not exactly fully up to speed with what exactly is going to be introduced and in what version, but people in #ubuntu+1 might now (and the internets ofcourse) .. been using gnome-shell for a while now, so I look forward to what's going to happen in that regard
<donofrio_> so I broke something ;( https://apaste.info/98nF
<glitsj16> pumba: what is syndaemon?
<metalbiker> glitsj16: ok, cool. i'll head over there and chat with those folks and see what they know. i do know that wayland is now the default display server and gnome is the default desktop now. it looks really cool with the ubuntu desktop stylings but with the gnome desktop.
<glitsj16> metalbiker: enjoy :)
<pumba> does anyone know which config file starts syndaemon when ubuntu starts on laptops?
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: Pastebin ' dpkg -l libappstream3 ' . See what the status is .
<jonfatino> Anyone here zfs expert? I'm building a home san with 6 or 8 3tb disks. I want to know if its best to just create raidz2 out the bat or raid1 pools and pool them all together for larger storage
<jonfatino> I beleve with raidz2 in 6 drives if I want to expand the storage I have to add 6 more drives (ewwz)
<glitsj16> jonfatino: have you asked in ##linux yet?
<donofrio_> Bashing-om, https://apaste.info/PTSj
<Bashing-om> !info libappstream3 xenial | donofrio_
<ubottu> donofrio_: libappstream3 (source: appstream): Library to access AppStream services. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 107 kB, installed size 370 kB
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: Try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<donofrio_> Bashing-om, when I do that I get unreable vide - it starts tearing on primary monitor
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: Sorry, now that is above my skill set .
<donofrio_> it's cool I lurk
<pumba> does anyone know which config file starts syndaemon when ubuntu starts on laptops?
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: That you can not run update commands suggest graver underlying issues .
<oerheks> update makes your monitor tear??
<donofrio_> no I can run apt-get dist-upgrade but the end result is tearing video on next reboot and only usable though ssh after ;(  it's and imax 5,1
<donofrio_> imac 5,1 I meant
<oerheks> donofrio_, if that machine has that old ati x1600, maybe this page is any help https://askubuntu.com/a/822334
<pumba> does anyone know which config file starts syndaemon when ubuntu starts on laptops?
<TheOneMenzie> pumba: Is there a systemd service for it?
<pumba> im pretty sure
<pumba> something runs the command on start up
<pumba> and i dont know where its configured =\
<pumba> cause i can see it running with the daemon flag when ps -ef | grep -i syndaemon
<pumba> TheOneMenzie: wheere are teh systemd services defined
<TheOneMenzie> In /etc/systemd/system/
<pumba> checking
<pumba> TheOneMenzie: i dont see it
<TheOneMenzie> It's not systemd then...
<TheOneMenzie> What are we wanting syndaemon for anyway?
<pumba> well its for disabling touchpad while typing but whichever config file is starting it on bootup is setting the interal to 1 sec
<pumba> i wanna change it
<pumba> s/interal/interval
<TheOneMenzie> Isn't there an option in System Settings to disable it?
<pumba> not that i cansee i went thru sys settings and touchpad
<TheOneMenzie> Oh OK
<TheOneMenzie> What flavour?
<pumba> this ubuntu 16 im pretty shure
<TheOneMenzie> Main Ubuntu?
<pumba> ya
<TheOneMenzie> OK
<TheOneMenzie> pumba: Try https://askubuntu.com/questions/270565/where-to-configure-syndaemon-settings
<pumba> yeah when i do that
<pumba> then there i 2 daemons running
<pumba> =\
<pumba> everytime i start =(
<TheOneMenzie> Mm.
<michbad> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity. To solve the problem with Chrome flickering, I did `sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel`, but since then sometimes after waking up sometimes the screen flickers, and also I can't set the brightness anymore, neither with the Brightness menu in Preferences, nor with the function keys. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<TheOneMenzie> And you threw out the Intel video driver ... why.
<michbad> It fixed the Chrome problem...
<TheOneMenzie> But now you're probably using fbdev or VESA...
<michbad> in xorg.conf.d I have a file 10-amdgpu.conf
<TheOneMenzie> What you should do is disable hardware acceleration in Chrome and reinstall the Intel video driver.
<TheOneMenzie> (unless you don't have an Intel GPU)
<michbad> I do have Intel. I tried the hardware acceleration before and I don't remember it working, but I'll try.
<michbad> Do I just install the same thing I purged?
<TheOneMenzie> Yeah, then restart the X server
<michbad> TheOneMenzie, thanks, it helped
<TheOneMenzie> You're welcome
<someone_> Hi , What is the best IRC client on linux ?
<bazhang> someone_, there is none
<bazhang> someone_, try some and decide for yourself
<someone_> bazhang you are using what ?
<bazhang> someone_, for gui hexchat knoversation mirc and many others, for cli irssi weechat
<bazhang> someone_, hexchat
<someone_> Ok , I will download it and try using it , thanks.
<RendySurvage> having an issue where prosody will not launch via the service manager or through prosodyctl. The log files in /var/log/prosody/ don't show any activity. Any help?
<help_me> Hi need skype for 32 bit
<help_me> ?
<help_me> Hi need skype for 32 bit
<justyb11> help_me, Have you tried this?  http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Skype-Using-Terminal-on-Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<help_me> Hi need skype for 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> !skype | help_me
<ubottu> help_me: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<madmanonmeds> uefi is there a special format
<madmanonmeds> I was just installing 16.04 and forced uefi compatibility
<madmanonmeds> it crashed during grub2 install
<Lope> How can I run a special command when network-manager connects to a particular network?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | madmanonmeds
<ubottu> madmanonmeds: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<madmanonmeds> thank you
<lotuspsychje> madmanonmeds: wich iso did you try install?
<madmanonmeds> oops I was away, it just said 16.04
<madmanonmeds> lotuspsychje:it has an efi folder
<madmanonmeds> trying something else,bye
<madmanonmeds> bex: you awake
<alexac> how can it be possible to set sound parameters like resoulution in khz and bits?
<EriC^^> alexac: file /path/to/file
<fishcooker> is it possible to rsync to remove source files and directories after transfer?
<alexac> EriC^^: i was meaning to say i am using DAC as an external soundcart and playing high resolution audio and my converstion rate is 48 khz but the sound files rate is higher, I know DAC supports higher rates, it should be possible to change it in the system for sound output somehow, isn't it?
<BlackDalek> how can I connect to am IP camera on my LAN?
<BlackDalek> an*
<alexac> apparently i found what i have searched for here: https://r3dux.org/2013/12/how-to-enable-high-quality-audio-in-linux/
<BlackDalek> how do I view an IP camera from ubuntu?
<one_god> Need to install helix server
<one_god> Please ?
<one_god> Need to install helix server
<one_god> Please ?
<MonkeyDust> one_god  is this useful https://forums.perforce.com/index.php?/topic/5291-how-to-uninstallreinstall-helix-p4d-under-ubuntudebian/
<lkthomas> folks, on /etc/sudoers file, #includedir the # sign is on purpose there right ?
<one_god> Ya that is for reinstalling
<one_god> Can you provide me download source instead ?
<MonkeyDust> lkthomas  i have it too and never touched it
<lkthomas> but that includedir would work, correct ?
<geirha> PAGER='less +/#includedir' man sudoers
<vlt> BlackDalek: I don't know of any standard for an "IP camera". Do you know its IP address already? Can you connect to port 80 or 443?
<karelb> hello... I started to install a broken dpkg package that hangs forever in post-install script. I don't know how to get rid of it... whenever I do `dpkg --configure -a`, it starts installing again
<karelb> any tip?
<karelb> `apt-get remove` tells me I should do the `dpkg --configure -a`
<karelb> but I don't want that, it just starts installing it
<karelb> dpkg --remove PACKAGE_NAME worked
<karelb> ha
<colo-work> hi!
<colo-work> is it possible to retroactively switch a ubuntu 16.04 installation to the HWE stack of kernel et al. that 16.04.3 installs?
<iresf> nable to complete install: 'Cannot access storage file '/media/my-user/win-server/Vm/server2.qcow2' (as uid:121, gid:129): Permission denied   ????
<tomeaton17> I have a program in the app menu which I want to get rid of. How can I find out where this program is located?
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  which [program]
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  or whereis [program]
<tomeaton17> nothing comes up
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: how did you install the program
<tomeaton17> I can't remember I think with an install script
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: type "grep -i name_of_program /usr/share/applications/*"
<tomeaton17> Ok its there, how do I get rid of it
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: what's the name of the .desktop file at the start of the line?
<tomeaton17> "arduino-arduinoide.desktop"
<colo-work> tomeaton17, does   `dpkg -S arduino-arduinoide.desktop`   yield anything?
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: ok, try dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/arduino-arduinoide.desktop
<tomeaton17> EriC^^ it says no path found matching pattern
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: did you use the complete path?
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: try "dpkg -l | grep arduino"
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: Ok it lists arduino and arduino core
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: ok sudo apt-get remove arduino arduino-core
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: That remove arduino-core from dpkg -l but not arduino
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: what's the package name?
<tomeaton17> I guess Arduino
<tomeaton17> I tried to remove it with sudo apt-get remove arduino a while back and that didn't work
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: try "dpkg -l | grep arduino | nc termview.me 9999"
<tomeaton17> whats termview
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  try this    sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<EriC^^> it's a pastebin
<tomeaton17> http://termview.me/1edu/
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: ok, it's removed that's just the config files remaining
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: Ok, the purge did something. How do I get the icon out of the dash?
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: right click unlock from launcher
<tomeaton17> I mean in the search menu
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: logging out and back in might remove it
<tomeaton17> ok, brb
<oerheks> if you installed it manually, the icon will be gone after logout/login
<tomeaton17> Ok thanks guys that solved it.
<ololorin> Hello. I have ubuntu 16.04, and I have a problem with my nvidia gpu. I have nvidia geforce gt 740m as a second graphics card. I installed nvidia proprietary drivers version 384 and did prime-select nvidia. Everything works fine, except i can't wake from suspend. I get a black screen and "GPU has fallen of the bus". I googled and tried different things, but nothing seems to help my problem
<oerheks> ololorin, seen that before, try to switch to tty2 and back to tty7 >  ctrl alt F2 .. wait... ctrl alt F7
<sruli> "myfunc() { (inotifywait -e attrib /tmp/file) & for i in {1..50} ; do echo $i; sleep 1 ;done }" how can i stop the loop when inotifywait is triggered?
<ololorin> oerheks, these keys do not work
<ololorin> i don't have control over the keyboard
<ololorin> when this message is up
<oerheks> ololorin, oh, no clue then how to fix that :-( suspend/hybernate can give issues with some configurations..
<ololorin> :c well, thanks anyway
<hateball> ololorin: have you tested with 381? 384 is beta afaik
<hateball> ololorin: hmm my bad, seems 384 is promoted to longlived now
<oerheks> there is a troubleshoot wiki for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<ololorin> hateball, same thing with 381
<ololorin> i saw an opinion that some suspend issues were fixed with 381, but, well, 381 and 384 both don't give any success
<hateball> ololorin: have you looked here? https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/linux/
<hateball> usually has good posts
<ololorin> hateball, i saw a few threads there, but they are mostly unanswered
<ololorin> oerheks, thanks, i'll try to look into it
<ololorin> afk
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yadw1> Hello! Sorry for bothering, I'd like to ask support for a bit of a problem that I have every time I boot the computer.
<colo-work> hi yadw1 - go on and state your problem; if someone in here knows how to help, they will chime in
<yadw1> Basically, 9 times out of 10 after selecting Ubuntu on the grub2 screen, I get a brief splash screen and then the monitor goes black (yet the backlight is still on) and it gets stuck. So the only thing I can do is to keep on trying until it eventually boots properly
<yadw1> Is there anything I can do?
<cbrowne> hi guys
<cbrowne> so I'm trying to install 16.04.3 LTS from USB (my PC does not have an optical drive), and I keep getting a black screen from the installer - I tried nomodeset, nolapic, noapic, acpi=off and nothing works - it gets a little further with nomodeset (the splash screen shows up) but after that the screen goes into standby and doesn't wake up again, this morning I even went and made breakfast and
<cbrowne> came back about 15 minutes later and it was still unresponsive
<cbrowne> I've tried two different thumb drives now, one of which is a brand new intenso USB 3 drive; it is possible that my ISO is dodgy which is what I'm about to check; are there any other ideas?
<ioria> cbrowne, how did you do the stick ? and what's your video card ?
<cbrowne> with rufus and GTX 1080 founders edition
<ioria> hoi
<ioria> cbrowne, for starter, we usually suggest to check the iso and the written image
<cbrowne> md5 checks out on the iso
<brainwash> cbrowne: maybe this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/795547/ubuntu-16-04-unable-to-boot-with-gtx-1080
<cbrowne> hmm, good idea - not 100% sure if it will work with my configuration but I can probably hack something similar together; I'll let you know how I get on
<ioria> cbrowne, or use nouveau.modeset=0  (instead of nomodeset)
<yadw1> Sorry if I insist, but does anyone know how to solve my issue too?
<hroi> hi
<hroi> my root file system is unresponsive
<ioria> !details | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MWM> I have got a directory full of subdirectories full of mp4 and have ripped them to mp3.  I want to move the mp3 to another location (locally) while maintaining the current diirectory structure.  I tried rsync but it has been hanging for about 12 hours now and shows no signs of completing.
<MWM> rsync -a --include "*/' ---inclide '*.mp3' --exclude '*' /source /destination <-- are the parameters I set for rsync
<MWM> never mind... I see the problem here.  "include" not "inclide"
<MWM> weird that it got anything done instead of throwing an error right away\
<fdjdk> i cannot mount a network folder, i get the error 121
<fdjdk> is the channel alive?
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ducasse> fdjdk: what kind of network folder - nfs, cifs etc?
<fdjdk> cifs
<ducasse> error 121 seems to be "Remote I/O error - refer to mount.cifs(8) manual page". try looking there if it tells you anything.
<fdjdk> what's haooened to the channel?
<nemo> A netsplit presumably
<DaVinciIT> hi all. ubuntu 16.04 . sda1 disk full . boot directory. can you suggest me a link "how to" ? thank you.
<sponge> Hello
<oerheks> DaVinciIT, run sudo apt autoremove # to remove unused old kernels
<DaVinciIT> thank you
<sponge> Recently (maybe after the latest updates, but not sure), on Xubuntu 16.04, whenever I change the layout, my second layout has scroll-lock enabled (the scroll lock light on the keyboard turns on). I cannot disable the scroll-lock there. It prevents me from navigating with the arrows/pageup/pagedown. Is there a way to fix this?
<DaVinciIT> thank you oerheks : I've this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25312226/
<oerheks> Dalinux errors are fun, often they give a correct suggestioN; run sudo apt-get -f install # and try autoremove again?
<oerheks> DaVinciIT ^
<grimsley> Is there any reason why I need to click on my second internal hard drive (gui) before I can access it through the terminal ?
<DaVinciIT> oerheks:  it ask me to install and it needs 139mb disk space :) Y/n ?
<oerheks> DaVinciIT, hmm .. as there is no space, that action will stop too..
<oerheks> DaVinciIT, if you have synaptic installed, use that to remove the oldest kernel?
<DaVinciIT> I think ... this is the problem :)
<DaVinciIT> I've ubuntu server installation with no gui
<oerheks>  dpkg --list | grep linux-image # this shoudl show installed kernels, and remove it with dpkg -r <kernel>
<oerheks> many ways to do this, autoremove would be the easiest way
<BluesKaj> or  sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<DaVinciIT> :) ok thank you very much
<oerheks> grimsley, disks are recognised natively, but it is only direct accessable when you put it in fstab
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<grimsley> oerheks, thanks. I figured it was something silly like that.
<MonkeyDust> grimsley  add the disk to fstab, then type   sudo mount -a    <-- all
<Pyro_Killer> hello Ubuntuers, I was wondering, when you do a minimalist installation, there appears a dialog for network configuration, does this program have a name, and can it be used after the install
<MonkeyDust> Pyro_Killer  it's called nm-applet, iirc
<oerheks> during install.. isn't that ubiquity?
<grimsley> oerheks, MonkeyDust Does this look right /dev/sdb ntfs or am I missing additional parameters ?
<Pyro_Killer> When I had a look, it seems to be part of the network-manager, I don't know that it would fit in the 50MB of the disk image
<Pyro_Killer> ubiquity has 300MB of dependencies, it's just using dialogs, which I thought was clever
<nemo> Pyro_Killer: it isn't by any chance part of dpkg-reconfigure ?
<oerheks> 50 mb.. that only can contain the netboot iso.. mini iso is over 100mb
<scotty_> G'day all.  What is the status of the Firefox 55 build?
<Pyro_Killer> I meant the netboot, but it still configures the network for you
<oerheks> scotty_, not yet read, we are waiting too .. https://launchpad.net/firefox
<oerheks> c/ready
<oerheks> or skip ff 55, and go straight to 56 beta :-D https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<oerheks> ( not advised, but you can)
<DaVinciIT> nothing to do ... can I remove manually that files ?
<MonkeyDust> i switched to chromium-browser, lightning fast, especially when launched in a Firejail sandbox
<DaVinciIT> oerheks:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25312357/
<DaVinciIT> I think I need to modify partition.
<nemo> MonkeyDust: speed varies a lot on what's being rendered.  but in general firefox is far more memory efficient than chrome, and the rendering layer on linux is skia, same as chrome
<nemo> personally skia has been hit or miss for me compared to cairo. it really depends.  but it is default now so doesn't matter anyway
<MonkeyDust> nemo  true, chromium shows more PIDs than firefox
<nemo> MonkeyDust: well. that's one measure.  but just in terms of general bloat.  they are planning to finally address that in upcoming releases, but FF folks have been working on it for years
<nemo> MonkeyDust: like my coworker's windows lapto. 4 gigs of RAM and *3 Gigs* used by a handful of chrome tabs.
<nemo> and he's wondering while all his other apps (firefox, IE, outlook) are lagging ☺
<MonkeyDust> anywayz, we're here to learn
<nemo> MonkeyDust: they are gonna address that with similar approach to firefox - that is, suspending tabs more aggressively
<oerheks> Марк Шаттлворт
<malinus> davaj davaj
<Gargoyle> Hi there. I installed Hiri via a snap package, but I cannot choose it as my default mail application. Is there a work-around I can implement or a bug report I can have a stab at?
<fdjdk> useless channel
<oerheks> Gargoyle, i think a snap cannot be set as default for now :-( just tried, as i have installed hiri too
<oerheks> fdjdk, just scrolled back, searching for error 121 and cifs gives an answer on top
<oerheks> so, thanks for the rant
<fdjdk> what answer?
<Gargoyle> oerheks, ok. Thanks!
<malinus> fdjdk: easy now :)
<tgm4883> fdjdk: looks like a few possible answers. 1 is a registry change on the windows side, the other is an option in the mount parameters
<tgm4883> fdjdk: I'd try this first https://askubuntu.com/questions/808712/why-am-i-getting-mount-error-121-remote-i-o-error
<fdjdk> vers=2.1 worked
<tgm4883> good
<sponge> Recently (maybe after the latest updates, but not sure), on Xubuntu 16.04, whenever I change the layout, my second layout has scroll-lock enabled (the scroll lock light on the keyboard turns on). I cannot disable the scroll-lock there. It prevents me from navigating with the arrows/pageup/pagedown. Is there a way to fix this?
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: oerheks: never tried it with a snap package, but maybe creating a custom .desktop file might work .. check ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list --> [Default Applications] x-scheme-handler/mailto=foo.desktop & --> [Added Associations] x-scheme-handler/mailto=foo.desktop; .. and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache --> x-scheme-handler/mailto=foo.desktop; (change foo.desktop to what you called the custom one on your sy
<glitsj16> stem)
<grimsley> MonkeyDust, oerheks: I forgot to thanks for the information about fstab
<hroi> hi,
<hroi> I just hot plugged in a sata3 drive, but it is not showing up under /dev/sd*
<nemo> hroi: check dmesg?
<hroi> ok
<hroi> dmesg show no even for last 3 hours
<hroi> I plugged in drive 30 mins ago
<nemo> so you hotplugged it then?
<hroi> ok, but vanilla ubuntu server should support hotplug,?
<hroi> in that case something wrong with cable or controller
<nemo> hroi: linux may
<nemo> are you sure the controller supports hotplug?
<nemo> depends on the sata driver...
<nemo> hroi: I'd suggest avoiding the whole question and just sticking w/ a reboot unless it is super inconvenient
<hroi> nemo, OK, hmm didn'r realize perhaps it depends on the controller itself
<nemo> hroi: controller, driver could both be failure points
<nemo> hroi: just 'cause it is in the spec doesn't mean it is implemented in HW or driver
<nemo> this is not as friendly as USB most of the time 😉
<hroi> hmm, the motherboard is a fairly recent intel server motherboard,
<hroi> maybe 3 years old
<hroi> but you are right, so maybe driver related
<nemo> hroi: it's hard to say. newness doesn't necessarily enter into it
<hroi> yeah, newness even makes things worse
<nemo> hroi: my relatively new motherboard was quite happy to corrupt my 4TB HD "backing up" the BIOS to the middle of it since it didn't realise drives could be larger than 2TB
<nemo> yeah. takes a while to shake things out
<nemo> hroi: ended up having to use one of my precious SATA connectors to keep my old drive around as "primary" just so that it wouldn't write to me new one
<nemo> *my
<hroi> SATA controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)
<hroi> Serial Attached SCSI controller: Intel Corporation C602 chipset 4-Port SATA Storage Control Unit (rev 06)
<hroi> these two I have under lspci
<hroi> most likely need to reboot
<nemo> https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/333596-hot-plug-capability-nvme-ssds-paper.pdf
<nemo> hroi: says 3.10 kernel with additional 3.14 fixes
<nemo> yay googling
<tsglove> lol... nobody says     yay binging!
<nemo> tsglove: it's become a verb
<nemo> tsglove: it was technically binging since DDG but eh
<nemo> DDGing doesn't roll off the tongue
<tsglove> nemo, I always use ddg for everything
<tsglove> Well, 99%.   There's that 1% I try google
<nemo> yep. not hard to switch
<nemo> both using bang syntax or just selecting alternate in firefox
<nemo> which one I do depends on laziness
<tsglove> nemo, true.  Exactly!  using ddg for everything, and  "searching"  instead of "googling"
<nemo> ! syntax is more private
<nemo> uhoh
<nemo> I accidentally triggered the bot. dammit
<nemo> I guess they don't expect chat to start w/ !
<tsglove> lol which ?    !
<nemo> yes
<nemo> should have stuck w/ saying "bang"
<tsglove> !bang
<hroi> nemo, I just read that hotswap doesnt work with the linux kernel unless AHCI is enabled in the BIOS
<hroi> this might be the issue here.
<nemo> 'k
<hroi> another guy suggest that $ modprobe acpiphp   is necessary
<hroi> its not in my lsmod
<nemo> kk
<nemo> I've always just rebooted
<nemo> usually had some kernel update pending anyway 😉
<tsglove> !
<Gargoyle> Thanks glitsj16, I'll give that a whirl as a work around. Is that what populates the available apps in the lists on the default apps settings dialog?
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: yes, the system > details > default applications item in gnome-control-center does, you might need to point the .desktop file to a small shell script in your ~/bin if your snap package needs that (which I'm not sure about)
<Gargoyle> glitsj16, Nor me. But trying to work it out.
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: you can query/set your defaults via xdg-mime, what do you have set currently for x-scheme-handler/mailto?
<Gargoyle> glitsj16, xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/mailto = thunderbird.desktop
<Gargoyle> I'm guessing hiri is not available because it's .desktop file doesn't make it into /usr/share/applications/ because it's a snap?
<ioria> Gargoyle, i don't use snap,  but can't you make one up ?
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: probably yes, but nothing stops you from creating a custom .desktop file for it, reference the correct command to launch it in the 'Exec=...' line and set that as default mime handler
<ioria> Gargoyle, http://www.bettertechtips.com/linux/install-hiri-linux/   there is a model
<Gargoyle> glitsj16, Yup. Will probably do that as a work around, but want to see if I can figure out why the snap isn't being made available and see if I can fix.
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: odd that snap packages don't install that, or maybe it's only a problem with the hiri one, don't know
<ioria> Gargoyle, so you don't have at all an hiri.desktop somewhere ?  sudo updatedb && locate hiri.desktop
<Gargoyle> Well, I thought snaps were self contained, so is it more a program needs to be run to "reach into" all the snaps and pull this out?
<voldial> How do I get the configured dns server from the command line? I'm 14.04.4, /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to 127.0.0.1, and "man resolvconf" does not show a option to list the current configured dns sserver. I have dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in /etc/network/interfaces, and I rebooted, but I still cant resolve names (I can ping 8.8.8.8)
<Gargoyle> locate hiri.desktop = /snap/hiri/5/meta/gui/hiri.desktop /snap/hiri/5/snap/gui/hiri.desktop /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/hiri_hiri.desktop
<ioria> voldial, /etc/network/interfaces
<voldial> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/8998a4721521
<Gargoyle> The one at /snap/hiri/5... is the one where it is running from (according to ps -aux)
<voldial> ioria: that line "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8" in /etc/network/interfaces should work right?
<ioria> voldial, yep .... 255.255.254.0    is correct ?
<glitsj16> Gargoyle: try copying that to your ~/.local/share/applications folder and it might get recognized, I don't think xdg-mime scans anything under /snap (yet)
<voldial> ioria: yes
<ioria> voldial,  anything in  /etc/net/interfaces.d ?
<voldial> ioria: no (/etc/net/interfaces.d does not exist)
<ioria> voldial,  i meant  in  /etc/network/interfaces.d
<voldial> ioria: empty dir
<ioria> voldial,   network-manager is installed or not ?
<voldial> ioria: no
<voldial> ioria: no nmcli available
<gabrielc> voldial:  dig +short lwn.net @8.8.8.8
<voldial> gabrielc: connection timed out... so I have a firewall problem sending UDP?
<ioria> voldial,   sudo ufw status
<gabrielc> voldial: maybe
<ioria> voldial,   should be 53
<voldial> ioria:  ufw status -> inactive
<ioria> voldial,   it's a fresh install ?
<voldial> it's prob my gateway firewall... checking
<gabrielc> voldial:  dig +short lwn.net @127.0.0.1 or dig +short lwn.net @localdnsserveripaddress or dig +short lwn.net @dnsofyourisp
<voldial> gabrielc: got it. my local gateway lets me resolv, I'll use that instead of 8.8.8.8
<Kiicki> Is it possible to share a folder and make it writable and make everything in that foler writable too? As an example, if I share my "downloads" folder and make it writable, only the "downloads" folder is writable. Not the other folders that is inside there. I want to make everything writable because I will map the "downloads" folder to another PC that runs windows 10
<voldial> ioria: thanks, working now
<ioria> voldial,   good
<urko> hello
<urko> gow can I see the users on this window ?
<nemo> what client are you using?
<notnotdan> Hi. I am trying to switch to a virtual console, however doig Ctl-Alt-F3 or F4 doesn't do anything apart from taking focus from the X server or Wayland. I am running Gnome if that matters.
<nemo> urko: /names is the generic way tho
<nemo> notnotdan: welll.... which one? X or wayland?
<nemo> I mean both have the bindings but it impacts debugging quite a bit 😝
<notnotdan> nemo: sorry, Wayland
<notnotdan> I don't know why I have mentioned X
<urko> IRC-Xchat Gnome ...MEMO
<nemo> ah.  totally clueless about wayland personally *bows out*
<nemo> urko: pretty sure xchat has a sidebar w/ users...
<urko> w/ users
<urko> it doesn't works...
<nemo> urko: go to your prefs.  there should be a section for user list
<nemo> maybe is just turned off
<tgm4883> urko: you should use hexchat since xchat is no longer developed
<nemo> notnotdan: I plan to stay off Wayland as long as possible ☺
<ioria> notnotdan, are you on 17.10 ?
<urko> I'm new at Linux... i'm not able to open prefs.
<MonkeyDust> urko  is it ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Kiicki: to share files hosted on linux with a windows system over network, use samba / cifs. you'll need to install and configure this service.
<irated> can you do .mount in a systemd Afterr=
<Kiicki> tomreyen Samba is actually what I use. II share the "downloads" folder and I have made it writable. the downloads folder is indeed writable but not folders inside there.
<notnotdan> ioria: Yes
<notnotdan> nemo: I just tried using X -- the same issue persists
<irated> sorry *.mount
<Kiicki> example is that I have a folder named "movies" and another named "tv-shows" inside downloads. can't I just share downloads and make it writable and everything inside it? I don't see why I would need to share and make each folder writable. seems like a hassle when it comes to folders inside folders, inside folders etc
<ioria> ubuntu+1 | notnotdan
<ioria> ubuntu+1  notnotdan
<tomreyn> !
<tomreyn> :-P
<notnotdan> Oh wait, sorry ioria
<notnotdan> I am on 17.04
<nemo> notnotdan: huh... so you can't ctrl-alt-f1 at all. from either one...
<ioria> notnotdan,  sudo chvt 1
<tomreyn> Kiicki: it's probably due to how the file system permissions are set on those directories
<notnotdan> nemo: If I ctrl-alt-f1 it brings me to the GNOME login screen. If I do Ctrl-Alt-F3 I just loose focus of the desktop, but I still see it.
<tomreyn> Kiicki: i.e. the system user samba uses to access these files does not have permission to access those in the subdirectories
<nemo> notnotdan: wild. it's like the standard VTs weren't even setup
<notnotdan> ioria: `chvt 1` switches me to the login screen. chvt 3 has the same effect as Ctrl-Alt-F3
<tomreyn> Kiicki: there is the "force user = ..." instruction you could use on the share configuration which, depending on your file system configuration, might help.
<nemo> notnotdan: would be nice to see what your inittab looks like
<pavlos> Kiicki: there are 2 options, create mask = 0777 and directory mask = 0777 which you can put in the [whatyoushare] section on smb.conf
<ioria> notnotdan,  alt+left/right arrow
<Kiicki> I will look into it. the idea is that I want to share that "downloads" folder and map it to another computer that runs windows 10. from that windows computer, I want to access that downloads folder like if it was local. anything that is inside should be writable as in adding, deleting, editing etc
<glitsj16> irated: I don't think systemd supports globbing like that in unit files. You might try using the full unit name of the mount you need, or use RequiresMountsFor
<Kiicki> right now, only downloads folder is that. anything inside downloads is readable but not writable
<nemo> notnotdan: hm... found this one... https://askubuntu.com/questions/536815/xubuntu-14-04-no-virtual-terminals
<nemo> notnotdan: did not even occur to me that this could happen
<notnotdan> ioria: If I do `chvt 3` and press Alt-Right Arrow then it switches me back to VT1, if I press Alt-Left Arrow it switches me to VT2. Same if I change to vt5 first
<ioria> notnotdan,  so, can you enter console  or not ?
<notnotdan> nemo: sorry for being a noob, but how can I just my inittab? Is it /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf?
<notnotdan> ioria: no, I cannot enter console
<sponge> Recently, on Xubuntu 16.04, whenever I change the layout, my second layout has scroll-lock enabled (the scroll lock light on the keyboard turns on). I cannot disable the scroll-lock there. It prevents me from navigating with the arrows/pageup/pagedown. Is there a way to fix this?
<pavlos> Kiicki: whenever you modify smb.conf, check it with testparm and then bounce samba
<ioria> notnotdan,  sudo kbd_mode -s
<notnotdan> nemo: I am not sure if that askubuntu question is related. I stumbled upon it before and I dont think I have a similar card or a similar set of issues :/
<Kiicki> pavlos I'm really not that technical but I just found out that I got a reply on the same question in the forums. Does his answer seem right? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2368673
<notnotdan> ioria: I am not sure if it did anything. Still cannot access a virtual console
<nemo> notnotdan: not similar card. but. same right? you can't get to VTs, so you don't have any?
<nemo> doubt inittab or whatever the heck ubuntu uses these days would fix.
<notnotdan> hm, so what are my options then?
<pavlos> Kiicki: if you have only one user, morbius, that should work.
<nemo> notnotdan: try same test dude in that bug did maybe?
<nemo> nomodeset ?
<nemo> notnotdan: or... different driver. maybe just standard VGA as an experiment. if that works then hunt for a better one
<ioria> notnotdan,  how did you install wayland ?
<nemo> ioria: he says it impacts X too tho.
<nemo> and the sudo chvt didn't work so it seems to me those VTs weren't even created
<Kiicki> pavlos I only got one user on linux yes. I only got one user on Windows too
<notnotdan> ioria: I dunno, I think it came with Ubuntu?
<ioria> notnotdan, not on 17.04, i guess
<notnotdan> Like as soon as I have installed Gnome, the option "GNOME (Wayland)" was available to me
<ioria> notnotdan, experimental i think
<ioria> notnotdan, let's say "don't use it" :þ
<notnotdan> Oh, I don't think it was labeled as such. Oh well, I will be using X then
<Kiicki> pavlos but you wouldn't recommend doing the morbius way? The way you said it, doesn't seem that versatile in case I do get multiple users.
<ioria> notnotdan, please reboot and use the default session
<pavlos> Kiicki: I dont since I have many users on win10. Win10 should see \\host\sharename and write in there
<gabrielc> notnotdan: read the content. ls /etc/init/tty?.conf
<irated> glitsj16: thanks, We are going to work around it with chef. Docker startup is broken :/
<irated> we had two file systems go split brain because it didnt wait for filesystems during systemd.
<irated> I really dont want to get in the buisness of managing service startup files :)
<irated> I was going to do a PR.
<notnotdan> ioria: Ugh, so it appears to be actually working after a second reboot :[
<notnotdan> I will try to stick to using X and see if the problem persists
<ioria> notnotdan, ok
<notnotdan> ioria: would you recommend downgrading to ubuntu 16?
<urko> hello everybody !
<ioria> notnotdan, depends  on your needs
<ioria> notnotdan, using a normal release means upgrade every 9 months
<glitsj16> irated: welcome, quite understandable (never was a huge fan of docker myself) .. all the best
 * aloo_shu feels tempted to change it's nick to 'everybody' for a minute
<ioria> notnotdan, "The 'experimental' wayland session is included but is not the default " : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME#Other_Software_Updates
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.  I have skype installed but I need the most recent version of skype.  How do I get that?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: skype is not an ubuntu package, afaik
<genii> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: i think the latest skype is from the skype website
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: see here, the linux deb option https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<lts1> How can I debug why "/sbin/mdadm --examine --scan --config=partitions" hangs on my system?
<leftyfb> lts1: strace and dmesg
<lts1> leftyfb: dmesg says nothing at all and if I connect to the process with "strace -p <pid>", I get "strace: Process 14411 attached" and then strace also hangs forever
<leftyfb> lts1: strace /sbin/mdadm --examine --scan --config=partitions
<lts1> leftyfb: is it safe to run another one while the first is hung?
<leftyfb> I wouldn't
<lts1> heh
<lts1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1697544 seems maybe related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697544 in linux (Ubuntu) "/sbin/mdadm --examine --scan --config=partitions hangs in RAIDVERSION ioctl" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lts1> except I don't have a "/dev/dm-9" or multipathd
<JonelethIrenicus> how do i remove arm software sources i accidentally added
<malinus> JonelethIrenicus: edit /etc/apt/sources.lits
<leftyfb> or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/(whatever file you wrote)
<malinus> Hello. My mute buttons seems to call "amixer -q sset Master toggle". But "amixer -q sset Master toggle" isn't actually able to toggle. It can only turn off. Calling "amixer -q sset Master toggle" again doesn't turn the sound on again. Any ideas?
<malinus> "buttons" being the mute button
<strive> malinus: Add unmute at the end of those lines.
<strive> malinus: Here's what I have: http://dpaste.com/2PYZXA4
<malinus> strive: yeah, but what did you do with "XF86AudioMute"?
<malinus> strive: that's where I have the problem, +/- works just fine (same as yours)
<malinus> oh
<strive> I don't use that; pressing volume up or down unmutes it.
<strive> I don't need mute.
<malinus> oh okay, that seems to do the trick just fine. Not perfect solution but okay
<strive> That's just my preference as I don't use the Mute button.
<ioria> malinus, xdotool key XF86AudioMute
<malinus> ioria: I have the button. I can't see how simulating its press would solve my issue?
<ioria> malinus, it works also to unmute
<Kiicki> pavlos you here? I got both my Ubuntu and Windows up. I'm not that technical so I'm not totally sure what to do with "Samba"
<pavlos> Kiicki: did you change smb.conf? if so, restart samaba
<Kiicki> No, I'm not even sure what that is or where to find it
<Kiicki> is that in the samba itself or commands?
<ioria> Kiicki,  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ioria> Kiicki,  first make a backup of that file
<Kiicki> one
<Kiicki> done*
<Kiicki> the thing is that I have found my shared folder in that file. It is writable and everything so that seems ok. Problem is, folders inside the shared folder is not writable
<Kiicki> I want to make that folder and everything in it to be writable
<pavlos> Kiicki: did you add the create mask and directory mask for that share?
<Kiicki> in the file? no, I just opened it now for the first tiem
<Kiicki> time*
<pavlos> Kiicki: [sharename] path= ... create mask 0777 directory mask 0777
<pavlos> Kiicki: [sharename] writable = yes
<pavlos> Kiicki: look at this, https://superuser.com/questions/274793/creating-a-samba-share-where-everyone-has-write-access
<Kiicki> I have actually made so everyone can access it. Yes, it's not great for security but I'm doing one thing at the time. it was just to get rid of permission and focus on the real problem
<Kiicki> like user permission doesn't seem to be the problem
<ioria> Kiicki,  how do you login from win,  with or without passwd ?
<pavlos> Kiicki: force directory mode = 2770 so that all subdirs can be group-writable
<Kiicki> without password
<Kiicki> I cannot even edit so I have permission over samba
<ioria> Kiicki,  so it's an anonymous share ?
<Kiicki> I guess so from my linux
<Kiicki> I mean when I map it to my windows, in windows it does say the linux name
<Kiicki> like where it comes from
<Kiicki> but everyone could access it yes
<ioria> Kiicki,  can you paste smb.conf ?
<Kiicki> like here? sure, but samba says "root" is the owner
<Kiicki> I couldn't even edit the smb.conf
<ioria> Kiicki,  you need sudo to edit, but can /etc/samba/smb.conf works without it
<ioria> *cat
<Kiicki> I can open it yes, but I cannot edit it
<ioria> Kiicki,  sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ioria> Kiicki,  and, btw, for an anonymous share i use this : https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<Kiicki> I'm on 14.0.3 : /
<Kiicki> it's the latest version that supports my GPU
<ioria> Kiicki,  it's the same
<malinus> Kiicki: which GPU?
<ioria> Kiicki,  amd ?
<Kiicki> yeah
<ioria> Kiicki,  cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit
<Kiicki> I'm so lost on linux. can't even find the exact GPU I have, but I knew it a few months ago. it's just an old PC I use as aserver
<ioria> Kiicki,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<pavlos> Kiicki: sudo lshw -c display
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25314065/
<Kiicki> [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<badsektor> Kiicki: Kiicki lspci?
<ioria> Kiicki,  	security = user
<ioria> Kiicki,  can you really  from win with that file ?
<ioria> +connect
<royal_screwup21> how do I kill a window that doesn't seem to close when I hit 'x'?
<badsektor> royal_screwup21: xkill
<royal_screwup21> badsektor: xkill <location of windows> ?
<royal_screwup21> window*
<geirha> alt+f2 -> xkill  point and click
<badsektor> royal_screwup21: just type xkill it will give you instructions
<Kiicki> actually this seem too complicated for me, despite I only want to make folders writable. like folders inside a folder that is shared and writable. I think I will go back to my old habit. Thanks you guys for all your help though!
<strive> Kiicki: Don't give up :)
<royal_screwup21> badsektor: damn!!!!
<royal_screwup21> awesome, thanks!
<badsektor> royal_screwup21: sure
<badsektor> Kiicki: you can use: find . -type d -exec chmod +w
<geirha> chmod g+w
<badsektor> and i think there is a {} required in the end?
<geirha> and + or \;
<aguitel> what is the way to install the last firefox ?
<Kiicki> Yeah, this is just out of my league. Thanks for trying at least!
<badsektor> Kiicki: you can create fake folders and files and experiment on them
<ioria> aguitel, no way (if you ask me)
<badsektor> Kiicki: mkdir folders, touch files, ls -l to check their permissions, use chmod and find and chmod together
<aguitel> ioria: ppa is unstable ?
<ioria> aguitel, you want to use an unsupported app for browsing the web ?
<aguitel> ioria: coz no
<ioria> aguitel, so
<pfifo> Hi ive been trying for several months to get my 32" LCD TV working with ubuntu again. I used to have an old nvidia 630 gt, and when I upgraded to a AMD 480 gtx the resoultion 1366x768 stopped appearing as a valid option for the monitor. I tried to generate one with cvt however all the modeline that it generates force an extra couple pixels makingthe final modeline 1368x768
<aguitel> ioria: wait
<ioria> yep
<badsektor> Kiicki: find . means find [in this folder and its subfolders] that's what the period "." means
<pfifo> Im not satisfied with the answers and info that I can get from google, the main reasoning is that #1 it used to work with my old card and #2 it works perfectly with windows
<badsektor> Kiicki: find --help
<badsektor> Kiicki: you can do a lot with find -exec [command], best ask in #bash though
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<pfifo> So im really at quite a loss, how can I force cvt to generate a correct modeline?
<badsektor> pfifo: best ask in #hardware
<Kiicki> badsektor I'm good thanks. This is just way out of my league. this is just an old computer I use as a server. I know what I need to do in a different OS, so I guess that will be enough. I wanted to have Ubuntu on this because it would run better, but simply not worth all the hassle when I don't understand anything, just to make folders writable
<Kiicki> but thanks anyway!
<pavlos> pfifo: cvt 800 600
<badsektor> Kiicki: it is so easy, don't give up. chmod +w <file or folder>
<ioria> omg
<pfifo> pavlos: ive tried several variant, none of them work, and i specifically need the native resolution of my monitor 1366x768 or it will produce alot of overscan
<geirha> g+w
<pfifo> Hi ive been trying for several months to get my 32" LCD TV working with ubuntu again. I used to have an old nvidia 630
<pfifo>                gt, and when I upgraded to a AMD 480 gtx the resoultion 1366x768 stopped appearing as a valid option for the monitor. I
<badsektor> pfifo, xrandr -s 1366x768
<pfifo>                tried to generate one with cvt however all the modeline that it generates force an extra couple pixels makingthe final
<pavlos> pfifo: if you pass those parms in cvt then add the modeline to X
<pfifo> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/M0CywWx8
<pfifo> pavlos: When I do that, you can see it forces a resolution of 1368x768 which is not 1366x768 that i had specified
<pfifo> it also creates an error with my display, it dosent show my desktop only a warning about improper resolution and refresh rate
<pfifo> badsektor: Size 1366x768 not found in available modes
<badsektor> pfifo, there is a way to add it with a couple commands, you need to google for it
<badsektor> pfifo: or just ask how in #xorg
<oerheks> pfifo, your paste gives the answer.. 1368x768 59.88 not 60
<alexac> any recommendation for a book that is covering both basic and advanced 'woring in OS' ground, and would help understanding depths of Ubuntu family in general, and would be still relevant and perhaps list the latest feautures of the system as well?
<oerheks> and why HDMI-A-1? not HDMI-1??
<pfifo> HDMI-A-0 is the other port, it is unused but reserved for my 3rd monitor
<pfifo> oerheks: can you give details about what my pates is explining?
<oerheks> oh, never seen that before namely
<oerheks> newmode and addmode should have the same string, then addmode again with HDMI-A-1 1368x768_60.00
<pfifo> yes I ran both, the mode was successfully added
<pfifo> thats not the problem
<pfifo> the problem is I requested 1366 from cvt, it gave me a modeline for 1368, and 1366 != 1368
<oerheks> uhh, what does xrandr spit out now?
<oerheks> or can they both run 85?
<oerheks> :-P
<pfifo> oerheks: https://pastebin.com/ZXNjCwmw
<oerheks> i am not sure, but maybe: cvt 1360x768 60 # gives you a better modline?
<alexac> should i manually update anything in ubuntu for security from time to time or the process(es) is fully automated?
<foozb12> On 16.04 - I can't install 'qtdeclarative5-dialogs-plugin' - I get 'Depends: qml-module-qtquick-dialogs but it is not going to be installed' and says I have held broken packages. -f doesn't seem to do anything
<oerheks> alexac, i would do it daily manually, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<foozb12> How do I go about trouble shooting that? it appears specific to me, I don't find many similar errors through google
<pfifo> oerheks: my display refuses to use that resolution
<oerheks> foozb12, did you update before installing?
<oerheks> pfifo, oke, this was a thought. dunno how to blacklist or remove that double resolution..
<foozb12> oerheks, apt-get update yes, upgrade no
<oerheks> one cause could be held back packages/kernel
<oerheks> foozb12 *
<oerheks> sudo dpkg --configure -a # this could solve some trouble too.
<foozb12> Sorry had a call. The only held back packages I had were emacs related
<foozb12> But I believe I unmarked them (16.04 emacs packages + self-compiled for some reason causes update issues. Somebody named a package emacs4 something)
<foozb12> One sec I'll check
<foozb12> Okay, no marked/held packages on my end
<foozb12> and I ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a #'. Dunno what it does. Should I run update after it ?
<foozb12> I gotta run. Thanks for the suggestions oerheks. I dunno, gonna have to work this out with google and luck. Cheers
<krytarik> Bouffant: Do ask here too. :P
<Bouffant> hello could you help me with something? I can't get my sound working but the speaker test works fine
<SimonNL> pfifo: could it be that addmode line is incorrect remove _60.00
<MWM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  I see nothing about current versions of ubuntu here.  Is this still viable for 16.04 and 17.04?
<MWM> havent tried it yet, I just dont want to get stuck in problems that I cant solve :D
<nicomachus> MWM: should be. uck is still maintained and updated in 16.04 and 17.04
<nicomachus> !info uck xenial
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<nicomachus> MWM: it could use an update though, you're right... cc: nacc
<nacc> heh
<MWM> Well looks like Ill give it a shot then.  Trying to make a Windows XP "clone" for someoen who is on the fence about using anything besides Windows.  FIgured it would be less painful with a little work to make it look more familiar
<MWM> I was just going to point them at Zorin but it might be fun this way also :D
<nicomachus> MWM: not a bad idea... but Mint might be closer to XP than Ubuntu, at least as far as the DE goes
<nacc> tbh, if your friend is that sensitive to the UI, they're not going to like that the apps themselves are different, MWM
<nacc> seems like a waste of time :)
<nicomachus> ah, an attempted conversion is never a waste of time!
<nacc> heh
<MWM> They just want to stay where it is comfortable (and I dont blame them honestly).  Most of their games *should* with Wine though.  "Friends dont let frieds Windows" ya know ?
<MWM> I wouldnt put any effort into it at all except for Win10 and all its glory.  No one should be stuck with that as their only option
<MWM> and I ran across this earlier http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu.  Gears turned, hamsters fell from wheels...
<MWM> anyway, Ill stop back in if I get stuck then.  Thanks guys :)
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<kostkon> sirru5h, hi
<sirru5h> How are you doing kostkon
<kostkon> sirru5h, I'm good
<sirru5h> That's very good I just had to re-install ubuntu on my netbook
<sirru5h> the hd just died out I had to go with an external hd on usb deathly slow, but works
<sirru5h> I set the pri=32000 on fstab for the /swap as this machine just has 2 gigs
<Bashing-om> sirru5h: An opportunity to upgrade to a SSD ?
<sirru5h> Bashing-om, yeah a new HD is cheap enough just I had an external and the netbook I do use that for certain work related stuff
<sirru5h> I tried everything I could think of to save the old one but alas no luck; I put it into the freezer sometimes you get a couple of hours so you can pull off files I am just glad that I had backups
<sirru5h> of /home
<texla> How do I move a file from sda6 ubuntu to da7
<texla> sda7
<pavlos> texla: both have to be mounted to diff mountpoints, then you can cp (maybe with sudo
<texla> pav
<texla> pavlos: What about using usb
<warri0rr> what do you mean?
<pavlos> texla: the usb is probably automounted as sdb1
<pavlos> texla: in /media/user/hexnumbers
<pavlos> texla: I have /dev/sdb1       15229376  361064  14868312   3% /media/pavlos/BF11-2E8A
<texla> warri0rr: If i copy to usb then load on sda7 can i download to file
<warri0rr> from the perspective of your system which sees sda6 and sda7, it's only a matter of mounting them and literally dragging if that's what's most comfortable
<warri0rr> like pavlos said before
<pavlos> texla: mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/six
<Bouffant> hello could you help me with something? I can't get my sound working but the speaker test works fine
<pavlos> texla: mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sev
<pavlos> texla: cp /mnt/six/myfile /mnt/sev
<pavlos> you may need sudo
<cruncher> hi
<warri0rr> strange that automount isn't automatically mounting devices
<cruncher> i have here trouble on 2 xubuntu stations with autoremoval of old kernels
<sirru5h> true warri0rr usually in ubuntu automount works right away esp on a usb
<texla> pavlos: Thanks for the help and info
<pavlos> texla: yw
<Bashing-om> !details | cruncher
<ubottu> cruncher: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cruncher> they dont get removed, even after using "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-New-Unused-Dependencies "true";"
<pavlos> cruncher: sudo apt-get autoremove does not work?
<cruncher> i might add that i would like them to be autoremoved
<cruncher> not manually
<cruncher> of course, in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels all kernels are listed... isnt there a way to remove the not-in-use kernels?
<cruncher> they clutter the system of the users, and with time /boot gets full
<Bashing-om> cruncher: Have you Edited the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' ?
<cruncher> Bashing-om, yes
<cruncher> tried "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-New-Unused-Dependencies "true";", and "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "truee";"
<cruncher> i checked the internet, and apparently the Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-New-Unused-Dependencies should do that, but it doesnt
<pavlos> cruncher: are you on 16.04 ?
<cruncher> xenial
<nacc> cruncher: if it doesn't work when run manually, it's not going to magically work when run automatically
<nacc> cruncher: all that flag does is run autoremove in the unattended-upgrade job
<cruncher> nacc, yes, it works manually
<cruncher> but the users wont remember nor care to do that
<nacc> cruncher: oh, i read the above as "not manually" in response to pavlos, as it not working with autoremove
<cruncher> so i would like it to be automatically
<nacc> cruncher: and did you let unattened-upgrades run after changing the conf file?
<nacc> cruncher: it's not immediate or anything
<cruncher> no, all works fine, the whole system, except for autoremoval of old kernels
<cruncher> nacc, yes, i let it for many days working now
<cruncher> the old kernels (2 atm) got accumulated in that time.. so more than a few days
<nacc> cruncher: did you check the log ?
<nacc> cruncher: /var/log/unattended-upgrades/...
<cruncher> yes, i cant see any error nor warning
<nacc> cruncher: you should see something like "Packages that are auto removed "
<pavlos> cruncher: in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, if you want to remove only new unused dependencies automatically after unattended upgrades. Due to this design, it is important that you let unattended-upgrades handle automatic installing of security updates. Otherwise kernels do accumulate, and you may have to do some manual removing of kernels.
<pavlos> cruncher: from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<cruncher> pavlos, yes, i read that, afaik it handles sec updates
<nacc> cruncher: and i assume typo above "truee"?
<cruncher> sure, it is "true"
<nacc> cruncher: i only have "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true"; in my conf file and it works fine here
<cruncher> nacc, hmm.. i tried that at the beginning, then i saw there is the newer option "new unused"
<cruncher> i actually tried both
<nacc> cruncher: but i'm also on 17.10, so maybe it's fixed in unattended-upgrades
<nacc> cruncher: i believe you can run unattended-upgrade with -d --dry-run to see what it thinks it should do
<cruncher> but now that nacc mentioned to look for "auto remove", i see the message "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 4.4.0-89-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-89-generic" (didnt see it before as i was looking for errors/warnings)
<cruncher> but still, the file is still there / wasnt removed
<cruncher> and basically i dont care about unused packages (to be apt-get autoremove)... just the kernels should be gone
<cruncher> (if that info matters)
<nacc> cruncher: you can run that script by hand and see what it tried to do
<cruncher> nacc, ok, i see that the script keeps the latest + 2nd latest, so xxx.89 wont be removed
<nacc> cruncher: right
<Oluranti> while trying to run "apt-get autoremove" is keep getting this error: E: Archives directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing. - Acquire (2: No such file or directory)
<Skif> I have a new Dell XPS15; I want to install 17.04 alongside Win10 Pro. When I get to the Installation Type step, it says, "This computer currently has Windows Boot Manager on it. What would you like to do?" I can Erase disk and install Ubuntu (not desired), or Something Else. When I choose Something Else, I'm presented with a partition list. I cannot resize any partition on that list. How can I resize the ~1TB windows partition to al
<Skif> me to dual-boot?
<Oluranti> i have look all over google but the recommended commands still kept giving error: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/var/cache/apt/archives’: File exists
<cruncher> but 87+83 are still there, even after calling that script with those versions
<cruncher> so basically, /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal does nto remove the 3rd+4th kernel, even after being called specifically
<cruncher> before i debug the script, is there anything i could check further on why it isnt being removed?
<cruncher> ok, its not a big one anyway :D
<cruncher> nacc, in your /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels, are the older (like 3rd+4th oldest) kernels listed not to be autoremoved?
<cruncher> because in there, under APT::NeverAutoRemove are the latest 3 listed... so it would keep 3 kernels at a time. Is that a bug maybe?
<cruncher> seems its this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1675079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675079 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "16.04 LTS Partition /boot fills up with Kernel images, gets underwear in a twist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pavlos> Skif: maybe you can shrink the disk (c:\) from windows to make some room and then install ubuntu
<Skif> pavlos: trying, thanks.
<Skif> sigh, windows won't let me resize < 50% of the drive
<Skif> oh well, better than 0%
<pavlos> Skif: you could boot off a live usb, start gparted and resize the ntfs partition (recommend to defrag first
<cruncher> so best to install 17.04 instead of LTS 16.04?
<Skif> pavlos: that appears to have done the trick; thank you.
<Skif> It's been a few years since I ran Ubuntu as a daily driver, and apparently this is one of the things that changed. :)
<energizer> How do i install a package from launchpad? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jags/4.3.0-1
<energizer> Or, how can i install a package from packages.debian.org https://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/jags
<pavlos> Skif: yw
<aguitel> how install minimal ubuntu-desktop ?
<aguitel> fist i boot with mini.iso
<acresearch> people, anyone can assist me to make a quick VPN connection to the UK through ubuntu? no speed needed just access to a website
<Bashing-om> aguitel: Generally, something like: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal .
<royal_screwup21> acresearch: look up for a VPN extension for the browser you're using
<acresearch> royal_screwup21: hmmmm ok
<aguitel> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> aguitel: If you do not know, building from a minimal install has a steep learning curve .
<aguitel> Bashing-om: what means "steep learning curve"
<oerheks> it will take a lifetime to explore it all
<nacc> cruncher: sorry, was afk, let me look
<cruncher> nacc, wanted to close the channel in this second when you wrote :)
<cruncher> i think i managed already
<nacc> cruncher: i can read back the scrollback
<cruncher> will wait until tomorrow and see if they are autoremoved
<cruncher> nacc and pavlos, thank you so far
<Bashing-om> aguitel: Well, you install minimal. all you have to start with is a booting kernel and a wired internet connection . Now you have to figure out what all "you" want on the system . Package management, system administration ( find out the hard way that anacron is not installed ) script configuration .. You will make it your system and you will do it your way . Not an easy task .
<aguitel> Bashing-om: i know
<Bashing-om> aguitel: But ^^ well worth the effort - IMHO .
<aguitel> thanks Bashing-om
<nicolas17> W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en: Hash Sum mismatch
<nicolas17> known issue?
<Bashing-om> nicolas17: change you mirror and see if it is not a temporary hitch with the de mirror .
 * eelstrebor wishes they would get this amdgpu problem fixed soon - looks like it's been a year and the driver still doesn't work properly
<nicolas17> probably is
<nicolas17> hashes in http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/InRelease and in http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Index don't match
<Bashing-om> nicolas17: Can waut for the de mirror to resync or switch to another .
<oerheks> could happen when the mirror just got updated indeed
<oerheks> maybe FF 55 ..
 * oerheks waitin'
<oerheks> thank you for flying #freenode
#ubuntu 2017-08-15
<arooni> hey team; i installed unity-webapps-lastfm-radio ;; package restarted; but still dont see it in settings => online acccounts
<arooni> anyone get scrobbling working on ubuntu?
<pravin> Hello I am unable to start mysql database and apache web server in xampp. please help
<kk4ewt> pravin,  did you configure your database
<pravin> kk4ewt I didn't
<kk4ewt> well thats where you start
<pravin> kk4ewt I I tried changing ports
<kk4ewt> if you want apache to use the db you have to config the database first
<pravin> kk4ewt Do i need to edit the config file
<kk4ewt> i am sure there are plenty of howtos on mysql on google
<pravin> ok I'll try them
<pravin> kk4ewt I had installed mysql and apache before
<pravin> I think they are running in the background
<pravin> and hogging the default ports
<kk4ewt> pravin,  sudo systemctl status mysqld
<DanielPowerNL> Is there a way to shrink an Xfs partition without using LVM? My Arch install is setup on an Xfs partition, and I need to shrink it so I can setup a dual boot with Ubuntu. I can't do it in gparted, and the best instructions I can find on the internet are either lacking detail, in german, or require a Red Hat License to access.
<oerheks> danielhuman, nope, currently not possible. try arch channels again?
<Karunamon> Hi folks - trying to figure out a puzzle on a 16.04.3 machine. I've got inet static set in my /etc/network/interfaces for eth0, but the interface is pulling DHCP anyways. I see "IP-Config:" lines during boot, but I can't figure out what's generating them
<Shmam> Just installed Tilix (formerly terminix) and trying to change theme to dark. Set it in the preferences and tried restarting tilix from every different way to quit it but it just doesn't seem to work.
<Karunamon> (more concerningly, that IP-Config stuff is nowhere in my logs)
<Karunamon> pretty sure if I knew what system was generating those lines I could take it from there
<Karunamon> it looks like: IP-Config: eth0 hardware address e0:db:55:0c:34:7e mtu 1500 DHCP
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: I am not an expert . but 16.04 uses Predictable-Network-Interface-Names; unless you have re-configured the interface will not be eth0 . What shows '
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: I am not an expert . but 16.04 uses Predictable-Network-Interface-Names; unless you have re-configured the interface will not be eth0 . What shows ' ip link ls ' ?
<freechoice> does anybody who has configured php7.0-fpm/nginx on 16.04?
<Karunamon> •Bashing-om• I did set that option. /etc/default/grub has a "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<freechoice> I can't log errors after I tried all the configurations
<freechoice> anybody who could give me a hand?
<Karunamon> I have one NIC in the machine so unlearning a decade of muscle memory to type a longer name was a pain in the arse
<Karunamon> :)
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: Well, resetting the interface name is not something I have done , so take with a grain of salt , and we will struggle on . does ' ip link ls ' show eth0 ?
<Karunamon> it does
<Karunamon> and the interface works normally if I set the address by hand with 'ip', this behavior only appears when booting up
<Bashing-om> K, do we get an IP ' arp -a ' ?
<Karunamon> yes, very many
<Karunamon> connectivity is fine - i just want the nic to stop coming up with a DHCP address in favor of the one I explicitly set
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: nd then ' cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' managed=true ?
<Karunamon> That directory doesnt exist as network-manager was purged
<Karunamon> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Karunamon> (wrong window)
<Jordan_U> Karunamon: "journalctl | grep -i IP-Config" produce any output?
<Karunamon> none
<Karunamon> neither does a "grep -i ip-config /var/log'
<Karunamon> it's nowhere.
<Karunamon> (err, grep -ri ip-config /var/log/)
<RendySurvage> ugh prosody will not launch. I've started the service and it says it's running. I've checked the logs and it doesn't show that it's running
<lordarkmemo> Hi, im working with iptables.  But everytime i restart th iptables load some rules that reject my traffic.  I dont know how to erase those rules
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Karunamon :: resolv.conf issue ?? ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' .
<Karunamon> uh... sorry? that was an unrelated command mistakenly typed into the chat
<lordarkmemo> i have to Insert the rules above the default or flush, but after restart the default rules remains.
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: Maybe not . I have seen some wierd results with inconsistent resolv.conf file .
<Karunamon> Ah, gotcha
<Karunamon> nothing weird here, two nameserver: lines that are correct and a search: line that is correct
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: Not real sure here but systemd wants  /etc/resolv.conf to have the loop back IP ?? .. and put the dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Karunamon> Bashing-om, /etc/resolv.conf is being handled by resolvconf - dns-nameservers and dns-search is present in /etc/network/interfaces
<nur0n> hello, is there a way to pass flags to the configure script when running dpkg-reconfigure? I tried setting the 'DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS', but it seemed to have no effect
<bodangly> I did something really dumb and formatted my /boot partition. Now I am not sure how to fix it. No backups. I tried apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic but it didn't reinstall any kernel files to /boot
<bodangly> what should I do?
<bodangly> I REALLY don't want to reinstall...
<Bashing-om> Karunamon: Correct. My 16.04 NM /etc/resolv.conf file : http://termbin.com/53fg , Where I expect " nameserver 127.0.1.1 " to be set in yours .
<cfhowlett> bodangly, stop what you
<cfhowlett> are doing and back up your data before you do ANYTHING else
<vitx> Hi, is there a music player for Ubuntu which chooses which song to play next automatically based on patterns of what you listen to ?
<bodangly> Sorry lost connection... as I was saying, after wiping /boot, apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic didn't add back the files.
<bodangly> My important files are all pushed to a remote git, so I am  fine there
<bodangly> But getting ubuntu running on this laptop was a project that I don't care to repeat. Any help at all is much appreciated
<Bashing-om> bodangly: What release ?
<bodangly> Ugh, unstable wifi not helping my situation....
<Bashing-om> bodangly: What release ? See if we can install the image and headers .
<bodangly> 17.04
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, I would think he could boot a USB , chroot and install --- of course, I've never actually DONE this but it sounds like a cool theory ...
<bodangly>  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic ?
<bodangly> that runs but also doesn't add anything to /boot
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.32.32 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Hope that bodangly Has not rebooted to this time . and we can still install .
<bodangly> No, have not rebooted ;)
<cfhowlett> bodangly, no one else asked, so I will: why / how did you decide to format /boot again?
<bodangly> Dumbass mistake. I was at a UPS store trying to print a PDF, stuck a thumb drive in, realized it was ext2, went to format it, and in a rush was not paying attention.
<bodangly> And typed my password twice like a moron.
<bodangly> I immediately realized what I did. I did get the PDF printed though lol
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Try ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.10.0-32-generic linux-headers-4.10.0-32-generic linux-headers-4.10.0-32 ' .
<Bashing-om> bodangly: sudo apt update **
<karstensrage> if i have my own package that im working on, can i put it in the list so another library can find it during autoconf ./configure  ?
<bodangly> woohoo I have a kernel and initrd, system map, etc in /boot now
<bodangly> thanks
<cfhowlett> bodangly, so you
<cfhowlett> are fixed?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Wait one . still thin'n to complete this .
<bodangly> so now though, I probably need to reinstall grub, and make sure my fstab is updated to point to the correct /boot since I formatted it?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-extra zesty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra does not exist in zesty
<cfhowlett> sudo grub-update not reinstall I should think
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Let's repeat for a backup kernel . what kernel ? ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ' .
<bodangly> 4.10.0-32
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Not an " /vmlinuz.old " ?
<bodangly> nope
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Let me see what I can find then for a back up kernel .
<bodangly> sure, thanks
<RendySurvage> having an issue where I edited a file as root but now the service in question cannot access the file.
<RendySurvage> any hints?
<RendySurvage> I tried chown
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Be faster if you pick the one under -32 from ' apt list linux-headers '.
<bodangly> so 4.10.0-30 ?
<bodangly> How do I install it as a backup? Never have had to do that before. At least I am learning new tricks from this.
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Yepper .. looks good nuif to me . doooo it .
<bodangly> do I need to download the .deb and install it with dpkg-i ? Or is there another way?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: same same as for the -32 kernel . ' sudo update-grub ' Then we want to fix the symlinks in / .
<bodangly> ah ok
<Bashing-om> bodangly: with the jope that the -30 jernel is still in the repo .
<Bashing-om> hope*
<bodangly> looks like it is
<bodangly> Bashing-om: ok installed and ran update-grub
<vitx> Is there a music player for Ubuntu with suggestion feature ?
<freechoice> does anybody who has configured php7.0-fpm/nginx on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' Now is there /vmlinuz.old and /initrd.img.old ?
<bodangly> nope still just vmlinuz
<bodangly> should I manually make the symlinks?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Bout what I expected . do you know how to make up the symlinks for the .old files ?
<bodangly> Bashing-om: ln -sf boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-30-generic vmlinuz.old
<bodangly> and likewise for initrd?
<bodangly> guess I need no f, just a habit
<bodangly> (a bad one)
<Bashing-om> sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-30-generic /vmlinuz.old .
<bodangly> right, well, I was doing it in /, should be the same right?
<bodangly> looks like its all done
<bodangly> vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-32-generic, and vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-30-generic
<bodangly> likewise for initrd.img and initrd.img.old
<Bashing-om> bodangly: consider a moment . but I think maybe reboot time . less we can come up with a reason not to float test it and see .
<vitx> Is there a music player for Ubuntu with suggestion feature ?
<bodangly> so it looks like 2384ef94-1dd1-4edc-a722-73159782b872 -> ../../nvme0n1p1 if i ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid, which is different than /boot in /etc/fstab, so I think I have to update that as well
<theablestman> hi how do i upgrade firefox in ubuntu 14.04lts?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: I an very surprised that the UUID would change ! what shows ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' ?
<bodangly>            ext4             (not mounted)  2384ef94-1dd1-4edc-a722-73159782b872
<bodangly> oh shit...
<bodangly> not mounted!
<bodangly> that meants /boot is all in /? I probably need to mount it and rerun everything
<bodangly>  # /boot was on /dev/nvme0n1p1 during installation
<bodangly>  10 UUID=3f7decf6-9c04-43d9-b293-d46f2cc447f4 /boot           ext4    defaults
<bodangly> thats my original fstab
<bodangly> so it looks like it did change.
<bodangly> can I just tar up the /boot that is presumably sitting in my rootfs, and then mount the other and extract, or will I need to rerun the apt commands?
<bodangly> tar -pczvf should work, right?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Seperate /boot partition ? ' verify ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . But I can not see that having a seperate /boot would confuse the install of the kernels .
<bodangly> was not mounted during all this :x
<bodangly> dev/nvme0n1p1 *       2048     999423     997376   487M 83 Linux
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Now if you deleted the /boot partition then YES the UUID would change when the partitiom was re-created .
<bodangly> I am pretty sure I just reformatted, but its immaterial really, the uuid is what it is so I will make sure it matches
<bodangly> but to move all I just did to the separate /boot, can i just tar it up with -pczvf, mount the separate boot, and extract there?
<Bashing-om> bodangly: That is a scary thought to me . I would prefer to purge what we did . and with /boot mounted then re-install once more .
<bodangly> I see
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Be no worse off than when we started . and in a much better position then to re-install .
<bodangly> so do I just apt-get purge the linux headers and image and then re-run the installs?
<edge226> anyone here done GPU passthrough with kvm before?
<edge226> I'm having trouble getting the card I want to passthrough to use vfio-pci.
<edge226> The audio device seems to work but the GPU does not.
<Bashing-om> bodangly: One liner ' sudo apt purge linux-{headers,image}-3.10.0-{30,32}-generic linux-headers-4.10.0-{30,32} linux-image-extra ' . should do it .
<edge226> brb
<Bashing-om> opps no linux-image-extra in zesty !
<bodangly> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll have to pick this up where I left off in a few hours. Thanks for all your help
<bodangly> I think I'll be fine now though, thanks again!
<Bashing-om> bodangly: K, You know now it can be done :)
<bodangly> Also what was wrong with the stack overflow answers.
<bodangly> later man
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Hood note
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Good nite \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<edge226> Does anyone know how to get the 65:00.0 to properly use vfio-pci?
<edge226> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25317303/
<lotuspsychje> edge226: tell us a bit more about your problem please? ubuntu version?
<edge226> 17.04 I am attempting to do kvm/qemu gpu passthrough and from my understanding I need the GPU to be vfio-pci for kvm to be able to see it.
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | edge226 can this help you?
<ubottu> edge226 can this help you?: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<edge226> lotuspsychje: that does not help me no.
<edge226> lotuspsychje: the issue is that noveau and on another partition the nvidia drivers are taking the card before vfio-pci can capture it for KVM to use.
<lotuspsychje> edge226: what about this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/939351/virt-install-with-kvm-off-option/939632
<edge226> lotuspsychje: while reading around in other documentation the arch wiki states that if another drive is loaded with early modesetting that vfio modules need to precede it, This leads me to believe the nouveau module is loading before vfio-pci.
<edge226> lotuspsychje: I'm not at that part yet.
<lotuspsychje> edge226: this looks like a clean tut aswell: https://zllovesuki.git.sx/essays/2015/09/gpu-passthrough-via-vfio-pci-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-1504/
<lotuspsychje> edge226: there's also a nice #kvm channel if you like
<edge226> lotuspsychje: hmm perhaps that is a more appropriate place to ask. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> edge226: i didn say that, as your issue is still about ubuntu, but it can widen your options
<edge226> lotuspsychje: well at this point it feels like I'm never going to get the right driver to load in Ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> edge226: dont give up too soon, to get your issue solved repeat once in a while here, with all your details
<edge226> lotuspsychje: I've been trying for days so far.
<lotuspsychje> edge226: ubuntu 17.04 trying..with card... etc
<Bashing-om> edge226: install the nvidia proprietary driver ?
<edge226> Bashing-om: I could. I had that on another install and I was getting the same result.
<Bashing-om> edge226: for the GTX1060 nvidia recommends the 384 version driver . Available in our trusted PPA . http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/120917/en-us .
<edge226> Bashing-om: install the proprietary for the host GPU but not the shared right?
<edge226> Bashing-om: the 1060 is going to be the shared GPU, the host is a 750Ti
<Bashing-om> edge226: More I do not know than what I do about your use case . but yes install on the host .
<edge226> Bashing-om: So there is a PPA for updated nvidia drivers?
<Bashing-om> edge226: See: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<edge226> Bashing-om: that has been updated but now it is just pushing both cards through nvidia instead of nouveau
<Bashing-om> edge226: Right . is that not better to do passthrough ?
<edge226> Bashing-om: afaik it needs to be vfio-pci so kvm can access the card.
<edge226> Oh wait I think I figured it out.
<edge226> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> edge226: edge226 Great : " Kernel driver in use: vfio-pci " : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF#Using_vfio-pci .
<lotuspsychje> edge226: how did you fix?
<edge226> looked under the right category for my GPU lol
<lotuspsychje> !yay | edge226
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: We need a dax adjustment ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems like it Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in zesty
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: only a part of the bot, so it seems
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Save the adjustment for a later time as I be backing down and going out . I try to recall :)
<bex> anyone know why my file transfer doesnt want to resume via ftp?
<bex> it just fails the second time
<bex> maybe permissions
<bex> i'm not sure what to change it to
<bex> nevermind i figured it out
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acresearch> people, i have an image that i want to blur, how can i do that in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> acresearch: gimp
<glitsj16> acresearch: ^ or using mogrify from CLI
<acresearch> glitsj16: gimp is a very big and complicated program i want to avoid it for something as small as just to blur 1 image
<acresearch> EriC^^:
<acresearch> glitsj16: mogrify? sudo apt install mogrify?
<glitsj16> acresearch: mogrify is part of the imagemagick package, comes with a very detailed man page
<wru2> "Mogrify overwrites the original image file, whereas, convert(1) writes to a different image file."
<acresearch> ohhh ok,,,, mogrify -(what flag to blur?) image.jpg
<wru2> From the man page of mogrify(1).
<glitsj16> acresearch: wru2 shows yet another alternative, it depends on what/how you want to blur really
<acresearch> glitsj16: well, i don't know what different types of bluring there are, but generally remove the details of a face, or make words unreadable etc...
<glitsj16> acresearch: could be as easy as 'convert /path/to/image.jpg -blur 0x5 /path/to/blurred.jpg' .. but that does blur the image as a whole .. if you need to blur specific parts of an image it gets more complicated and gimp might be a faster/easier option
<acresearch> thank you very much, works nicely
<oost> Someone here with hardware skills? (i need advise for buying hardware equipment)
<oost> (not ubuntu specific that is)
<EriC^^> oost: #hardware
<oost> ok, will try.
<DarekDeo_> Hi, I would like to check if my display does support freesync: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --prop | grep freesync_capable
<DarekDeo_> but whenever I run the DISPLAY=:0 command I got the output: Can't open display desktop:0
<DarekDeo_> actually DISPLAY=:0 xrandr does print: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0
<DarekDeo_> everything related to xrandr --listproviders, --listmonitors etc does print "Can't open display desktop:0"
<DarekDeo_> any idea what I am doing wrong? The builtin monitor does work (its laptop), external monitor works too, so why xrandr prints errors
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> what would the easiest way be to run a command once a day?
<LordDragon> automatically
<BluesKaj> maybe a startup scrpit
<BluesKaj> script even
<LordDragon> i dont restart it much
<BluesKaj> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<LordDragon> ok ill check into that. thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<madmanonmeds> what command is it that gets the sources  files in the terminal
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LordDragon> hey guys. how would i run multiple command line commands in crontab ?
<madmanonmeds> blueskaj: ect/apt directory does not exist
<leftyfb> LordDragon: put them in a script or multiple cron jobs
<leftyfb> madmanonmeds:  /etc/apt/ , not etc/apt
<LordDragon> hmm ok
<madmanonmeds> that is what i did
<leftyfb> madmanonmeds: if /etc/apt doesn't exist, then you're not running ubuntu and you'll need to seek support from the distro you're running
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> copy and paste that into the console
<madmanonmeds> ok I typed it wrong
<melissa_> Hello. I want to create a custom LiveCD using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . Is it still up to date?
<anony11> Higuys
<anony11> I can't find drivers for my Wi-Fi card and Touchscreen monitor, suggestions?
<hellyeah> Ubuntu has any problem with bcm4313?
<adroit_machine> anony11, what wifi card do you have on your computer?
<anony11> I don't know... but i think it's a broadcom+bluetooth one
<anony11> <adroit_machine> what about the touchscreen tho?
<adroit_machine> anony11: sorry couldn't help you there, I thought you were using a realtek wifi adapter
<willdeberry> anony11: do you see any errors if you run dmesg | grep b43
<anony11> No errors
<anony11> <willdeberry> even the touchscreen is not working
<willdeberry> anony11: usb touchscreen i assume?
<anony11> No...
<anony11> It's a 2-1 notebook
<willdeberry> ah, then it probably is internal usb
<willdeberry> have you looked into this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<anony11> WEll, let's think about that later, what can i do for wifi?
<willdeberry> for wifi, we really need to narrow down vendor
<willdeberry> do you see the card via the output of lspci?
<anony11> No..
<anony11> I guess the year of the linux desktop will never come
<eightfold> hi there. if i want to upgrade from 16.10 > 17.04, is there anything i should after update
<eightfold> if i recalls things right, the repositories i had added manually were a mess after the last update
<willdeberry> anony11: if it's not in lspci or lsusb, then it's not detecting the hardware at all thus nothing that the OS can do unless I am missing something
<anony11> Since i got a Free Windows, because when it said "Do you agree to the terms and codition" i SCREAMED "I DO NOT AGREE" and it just installed
<anony11> So my version of windows is FREE and OPEN SOURCE
<anony11> It was just because i found the logo cool
<anony11> I did use servers, and those are great, but desktop use
<anony11> NO! Never.
<TheWild> Unix started in 1969? OMG, it's 48 years!
<VinceVon> hey all, got some questions regarding bluetooth on 17.04 (upgraded from 16.04)
<VinceVon> got a few issues
<VinceVon> 1 - When I boot, my headphones connect but don't show in the Sound app
<VinceVon> I've got pulseaudio's module-bluetooth-discover running correctly, so if I reboot a few times, it works
<VinceVon> 2 - when it manages to connect to my headphones, I cannot connect to A2DP Sink
<VinceVon> Using Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 on a Dell XPS 15 9530
<VinceVon> can anyone help me?
<VinceVon> it seems this stuff started happening on 15.04, I scoured various search engines and stack overflow for a solution, to no avail
<BluesKaj> using bluez
<VinceVon> yes
<VinceVon> @BluesKaj yes
<kanupatar> I was reading the KASLR feature in linux kernel, I am confused with how it will be tested in a linux machine/ubuntu..Is this part of kernel now a days?
<arun007> How to avoid NetworkManager creating new profiles each time I connect using usb tethering
<BluesKaj> VinceVon, all i know about A2DP Sink is that it uses bluez,. My 'phones are wireless, but connected to my audio system which is also has a spdif connection from my pc
<arun007> :(
<BluesKaj> arun007, usb tethering to what kind of device?
<Joeycummens> I need help badly
<kanupatar> Sorry, i am back
<arun007> BluesKaj: PC
<Joeycummens> So i uninstalled unbuntu in windows 7 because i needed 7 for something and i could not acess that for a myriad of reasons. Anyway, i am on the grub rescue screen. I do not have a windows 7 disk (i downloaded it legally and i formatted it my idiot self)
<madmanonmeds> Blueskaj:that takes me to a directory list on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> well. arun007 that certainly doesn't tell us much
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, what does ?
<Joeycummens> I tried everything: sudo  install mbr, syslinjx, boot-repair, etc
<arun007> BluesKaj: the problem is I set dns on wired connection 1, when I rebbot connection becomes wired connection 2 and so on
<BluesKaj> !repositories | madmanonmeds
<ubottu> madmanonmeds: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BluesKaj> arun007, try setting your dns in  /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<pankaj> Everytime I remove an application from my Computer I notice that free size is always larger then the installed size. Why?
<mzaza> I have a problem I have added an entry to the sudoers.d file and I messed it up, now I can't fix it because I can't use sudo or even login using 'sudo -i', here's the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25319180/
<arun007> pankaj: That's because packages are highly compressed
<pankaj> arun007: OK
<kanupatar> hi all, whether Kernel ASLR is safe?
<pankaj> WHat does it mean when somebody says that my destro of linux is built on other. Like, Linux-mint is built on ubuntu and ubuntu on Debian. Please correct me if something is wrong.
<BluesKaj> mzaza, can you login to vt/tty. and use nano to edit the file using sudo visudo
<madmanonmeds> ubottu: that helped,
<mzaza> BluesKaj: I can't use the sudo command
<mzaza> BluesKaj: It is an AWS instance.
<mzaza> BluesKaj: What I have understood so far is that I will have to force shutdown my instance from my AWS dashboard, de-attach the volume, attach it to other instance, then login to that instance and fix the file. Is that the easiest way?
<BluesKaj> mzaza, I have no experience with aws
<mzaza> BluesKaj: But you have with Linux ;) No other way to fix that error from within shell?
<BluesKaj> you can try with su perhaps
<BluesKaj> or add your self back to the sudo group
<BluesKaj> adduser yourusername sudo
<kraiskil> I try to add 'blacklist snd_hda_codec_hdmi' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but on next boot, the driver is installed. Would anyone have an idea why blacklisting of it fails? blacklisting other drivers there does work.
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, are you trying to block audio thru hdmi ?
<mzaza> BluesKaj: To add myself to the sudoers, I need to use sudo
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, sort of :) Trying to work-around some PCI-MSI bug in a custom audio HW. I'm trying to find out which driver breaks it
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, if I blacklist my own driver, and manually load it, everything works. But if I try to load it automatically, it borks.
<kraiskil> *manually load it after boot, from console
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, snd-hda-intel ?
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, I'll try that too. I got my device to work if I purge all of NVidia (binaryblob) drivers, so I suspect that card is the second culprit here. But I'm pretty baffeled atm...
<BluesKaj> that's the intel audio driver
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel to see if there's any output
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, yeah. Thanks for the tip - blacklisting that driver too, the _codec_hdmi is gone. Now my driver says 'device or resource busy'. But at least it don't crash :)
<BluesKaj> kraiskil,well which audio chip are you trying to use ?
<kraiskil> and manually running 'modprobe snd_hda_intel', and my device works.
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, http://www.fouraudio.com/de/produkte/dante-pcie-karte.html
<kraiskil> so "custom" HW, custom kernel driver :|
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, that looks a lot like my m-audio audiophile 192 card..i just blacklisted snd-hda-audio in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf,
<kraiskil> trying that now
<BluesKaj> as root
<BluesKaj> well, with root permissions on 'buntu
<kraiskil> hmm... not as simple as that
<BluesKaj> depending on your uefi/bios , you can also try disabling the audio codec there, it refers to the onboard intel audio chip afaik
<kraiskil> ah, that might help
<eightfold> hi there. if i want to upgrade from 16.10 > 17.04, is there anything i should after update
<eightfold> if i recalls things right, the repositories i had added manually were a mess after the last update
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, are you using pulse audio because I suspect the Danta card will need it for flash audio on websites
<kraiskil> pulseaudio is not running on this box
<BluesKaj> my m-audio card required pulse for website flash audio due to alsa not connecting properly without it
<kraiskil> yeah, this is a mess :)
<BluesKaj> the ICE1724 driver was lacking that feature
<kraiskil> anyways, got it to work now, I think. First blacklisted the dante driver, then force-loaded it in /etc/rc.local
<kraiskil> a bit of an ugly hack, but I think I'll drop the supplier a mail and leave the mopping up to them :p
<BluesKaj> did you remove the blacklist on the Dante?
<mzaza> I want this command "service php7.0-fpm reload" to run without prompeting for password. I tried this solution, "ubuntu ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service" adding this to the visudo with no luck.
<BluesKaj> where  did you add it mzaza, it's important that you add it just below the sudo line
<BluesKaj> err %sudo
<BluesKaj> bbl
<kraiskil> BluesKaj, no, dante is
<kraiskil> oh.. .nvm then :D
<mzaza> bruce549: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25319452/
<mzaza> bruce549: WOPS :D
<mzaza> kraiskil: Can you help :D ?
<mzaza> Anyone?
<mzaza> All dead
<mzaza> IRC is turning to zombieland, and i'm the only survivor.
<pavlos> mzaza: if you run that line /usr/sbin/service php7.0-fpm reload by itself, does it run?
<nemo> you know, on IRC is polite to wait more than a minute or two ☺
<mzaza> pavlos: Yes, it just require authentication. Authentication is required to restart 'php7.0-fpm.service'.
<mzaza> Authenticating as: Ubuntu (ubuntu)
<EriC^^> mzaza: try ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:...
<himom> when I try to grow an NTFS partition with Gparted I get this error: Volume is full. To shrink it, delete unused files
<pavlos> mzaza: the command is ok, the entry in sudo is the last line (sudo executes top/bottom
<himom> what could be causing this?
<nemo> himom: feels like it needs to do some copies to move files around perhaps, or write updated file table.  are you really at 100%?  and are you by any chance also rearranging partition order?
<nemo> may be an order of operation issue
<rmoore> Hello. I just installed Zesty on a Dell Optiplex and can not get any sound out of headphones. Interestingly enough, they worked fine under Windows so I know that the jack is still operational.
<himom> nemo: I have only one partition on that drive and the rest is just unused space. I'm trying to grow that partition
<nemo> himom: and is that partition totally full? such that things like fsck or other routine stuff would fail?
<BluesKaj> kraiskil, are you using this card for mixdowns from an audioboard
<BluesKaj> ?
<himom> nemo: oooh yes, it's almost full. So I need to free some space on it and that will fix the problem?
<nemo> himom: that'd be my guess
<nemo> himom: just delete some random temp junk
<mzaza> EriC^^: Still same problem.
<mzaza> pavlos: So You want me to add the line to the buttom file?
<pavlos> mzaza: are you on 16.04 ? no, the includedir is commended out
<pavlos> mzaza: is user ubuntu part of sudo group?
<himom> nemo: that solved, thanks!
<himom> can I somehow remount a partition using the config from fstab without rebooting?
<mzaza> pavlos: I will check, but I can use the sudo fine from user ubuntu.
<mzaza> pavlos: No it's not, it has to be right :D ?
<nemo> himom: np, although that was what the error message told you to do 😉
<pavlos> mzaza: add it, logout/login, and try again
<himom> nemo: yes, you are right, but I thought the message was wrong. I would expect such message to appear when I'm shrinking one partition to grow another. I didn't think it was required to have free space on a partition I want to grow :)
<nemo> himom: well.  gparted is super cautiou w/ NTFS and always does fsck first I think
<himom> nemo: yeah, that's when it failed
<himom> nemo: can I somehow mount a partition using settings from fstab without rebooting?
<nemo> sure
<nemo> can always manually mount
<mzaza> pavlos: OK, with the same visudo output I sent you, and after adding the user 'ubuntu' to the group 'sudo' I still get the same error.
<nemo> himom: another thought is, besides fsck, is that a totally full disc still has metadata that might need updating if you grew it - so probably would need room to write that
<nemo> himom: NTFS MFT and such
<pavlos> mzaza: it you type id and logged on as user ubuntu, you should see group 27. if not, logout/login
<himom> nemo: I didn't think of that. But wait isn't there some reserved space on the hard drive that can't be overwritten dedicated to such things?
<mzaza> pavlos: I can see it.
<nemo> himom: well. yeah. that's the file table file 😉  doesn't mean you can grow it if you are at 100%
<mzaza> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25319554/
<himom> nemo: oh ok :). I thought that this is the reason why we get ripped off when buying any drive. When you buy a 1TB drive you get like 800GB
<nemo> himom: hm? I've never had that happen - although ofc w/ the new GPT/UEFI crap there can be a ton of nonsense in system partitions
<nemo> himom: and ofc on a brand new computer with windows they often have a recovery partition
<nemo> 'cause, you know, they don't ship CDs anymore
<nemo> all that nonsense (esp the windows recovery) can take a ton of space
<nemo> himom: personally I'm usually shrinking NTFS partitions on new laptops, not growing them ☺  get that windows down as small as possible, which is usually still ridiculously large even after uninstalling bloatware, turning off services, defragging, disabling checkpoints, removing swap file..
<himom> nemo: it definitely happened to me on Windows, but I just checked and it doesn't happen on Ubuntu. It must be all that recover crap as you say
<himom> nemo: why do you want Windows to be as small as possible :D? I agree that it takes a lot of space though. I remember that Win 8 took like 50-80GB with all the updates and Ubuntu takes like 30GB
<nemo> himom: 'cause I usually just keep it on the computer in case of warranty service or possible retail
<nemo> himom: I usually have no reason to ever boot it up
<himom> nemo: oh that makes sense
<nemo> himom: ubuntu can operate in far smaller space than that. my ubuntu chroot on my android phone is a 4 gig file, and that's just 'cause I like to have full desktop env plus my developer tools
<himom> nemo: it's a really good idea. I would have just removed it completely forgetting about warranty
<nemo> firefox, libreoffice, *-dev libs etc etc
<nemo> himom: if you remove the bloatware/checkpoints/swap/halt services/defrag then shrink it w/ gparted you can usually get a modern windows down to <20 gigs
<himom> nemo: ubuntu on android? how does that work?
<nemo> ahrd to do better than that tho
<nemo> himom: well. android is a linux kernel. so linux chroots work fine on it - works way better if rooted ofc.
<himom> nemo: wow, below 20GB?!
<mzaza> pavlos: lost hope :D?
<pavlos> mzaza: cant think of something else ...
<himom> nemo: what do you mean by chroot?
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nemo> but typical way to do it on android is to fire up linux user environment by mounting an iso that contains a full filesystem, but using the usual /dev mount and kernel from the android host
<nemo> himom: it's not that different from recovering an ubuntu machine using a usb boot
<himom> nemo: so you get a full normal desktop OS on android?
<nemo> yes
<himom> woooow
<himom> awesome!
<nemo> himom: you can connect to it using vnc, but I prefer to use XSDL
<nemo> cool thing is, on my note 4, the stylus works like a mouse - even has right click. that plus a bluetooth keyboard turns my note 4 into an ubuntu desktop
<himom> omg amazing!
<himom> and android doesn't even "know" that you are using another OS?
<nemo> why would android care ☺
<himom> :D
<nemo> google safetynet screws you on running root ofc
<nemo> himom: you can also dual boot android, but I wasn't willing to risk screwing that up on my main phone
<nemo> himom: also ubuntu guys regrettably abandoned their phone OS ☹
<nemo> ditto mozilla
<himom> nemo: nice! what would you dual boot with though?
<nemo> android is just too dominant
<nemo> himom: those... ☺
<nemo> himom: for my purposes a standard ubuntu desktop works just fine
<himom> nemo: it's a shame they abandoned it
<himom> nemo: so you have to boot android but you can use any linux distro you want on it?
<nemo> my note 4 is 2560x1440 retina, so I launch XSDL using 1280x720
<nemo> himom: yep
<himom> nemo: you can't run it fullscreen?
<nemo> would be too unreadable w/ desktop apps
<nemo> 1280x720 is totally fine for a desktop. your laptop prob has that resolution
<himom> nemo: I see
<nemo> I mean. it is "fullscreen" just scaled up 2x
<himom> nemo: ooh
<himom> nemo: but it's ok to read?
<nemo> yeah. sure
<nemo> maybe a bit on small side. xsdl lets you pick font/resolution on startup if you have bad eyes 😉
<nemo> or a small phone 😝
<himom> nice :)
<himom> it's shame ubuntu mobile isn't gonna happen
<himom> android isn't fully open source is it?
 * tgm4883 nudges himom and nemo toward #ubuntu-discuss
<nicomachus> himom: no, but there are open source roms out there. But that's off-topic for this channel.
<himom> ok I see
<himom> so you could run some open source android rom, then ubuntu or other disto on that and you would get a normal desktop OS on a phone, with open source software only
<himom> is Ubuntu entirely open source?
<himom> because Debian advertises itself as made only of free software, so it must be open source, but Ubuntu isn't all free software, so does that mean it's not fully open source?
<nemo> himom: ubuntu offers the option to install closed source packages
<nemo> himom: that's what jockey-gtk is for example
<nemo> himom: and ofc ubuntu software centre has partnerships offering apps for sale
<nemo> himom: so I guess the answer is "depends what you mean by 'Ubuntu'" ☺
<himom> nemo: I see. So some packages in the repo are closed source and the user has no way of knowing?
<nemo> himom: it's clearly marked
<nemo> you can opt out of non-free
<nemo> go to repositories in ubuntu software centre or synaptic
<nemo> himom: uncheck (restricted) and (multiverse)
<ratstelnet> testing
<ratstelnet>  testing testing
<himom> nemo: thanks, good to know! are they checked by default?
<nemo> himom: synaptic has a nice "origin" filter if you want to see what you have there already
<nemo> himom: not sure what the defaults are these days... installer might prompt you?
<nemo> pretty sure it prompts
<himom> nemo: I think it does
<himom> nemo: can I check which repos I have enabled via terminal?
<nemo> himom: sure. /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemo> and sources.list.d
<himom> has anyone had this problem before? https://pastebin.com/RYq1kk99
<himom> I have a lot of problems :/
<nemo> interesting
<nemo> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802  aaaand pasting your error into search yields...
<nemo> himom: specifically responses 5 and 7
<himom> ehh I remember now that I've had a similar problem before and had to remove files then as well
<himom> long time ago
<himom> I guess nobody bothered to fix it
<himom> but thanks I will try that
<himom> it worked!
<nemo> himom: WAG it was fixed upstream, but the base steam package hasn't been updated.  so you needed to do that to pull the fixes in
<nemo> since steam seems to update itself like once a week
<himom> nemo: I've downloaded Steam from their website a few months ago and I've updated it many times
<aurelien> hello #ubuntu ... on 14.04 LTS does the kernel after installation see wifi stuff? (it does not on the live one)
<aurelien> nmcli version of the 14.04 does not see the wifi hardware
<nemo> aurelien: probably depends on your wifi
<kostkon> aurelien, in theory it should recognise your wifi on both
<aurelien> hmm
<nemo> aurelien: broadcom?
<aurelien> ok so ... it will not after installation
<aurelien> intel
<aurelien> intel wireless 3165
<aurelien> well thanks ... I'll find another way ;-)
<kostkon> well ok
<himom> I have one more problem with my Ubuntu installation
<Bashing-om> himom: Most times we do come up with solutions :)
<himom> I gave up on it and I'm gonna install Debian, but before I do I'm curious what caused it and I still don't know. I get artifacts in some 3D applications. I tried 16.04.1 live CD and it doesn't have that problem, 16.04.3 does, but only in one application and only partially. I'm on 17.04, I've tried different kernels and my xorg version is the same as the one in LTS version
<himom> it all started around the time I upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04. In some games I get black textures, in others some other weird stuff. It doesn't happen in all 3D applications, but in most. I use i3 window manager, but when I switched to the default one nothing has changed
<nicomachus> himom: I think everyone here has exhausted themselves on this issue.
<himom> nicomachus: yes, I know, but still no solution. I will install another OS as you suggested, but I was hoping someone would find an explanation, so that I could fix it when it happens in the future
<TheOneMenzie> himom: Probably has to do with your GPU. If you have the latest drivers, and you're still getting artifacts, well...
<himom> TheOneMenzie: I'm using the default radeon driver. My GPU is radeon r7 250x
<himom> TheOneMenzie: this is not a hardware problem, because it's working fine on Ubuntu 16.04.1
<TheOneMenzie> Well, 16.04 had fglrx
<himom> TheOneMenzie: no, I think it's gone since 14.x
<TheOneMenzie> Oh maybe it was
<TheOneMenzie> Forgot exactly when we got rid of it
<TheOneMenzie> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<himom> does that mean it's supported in 16.04?
<TheOneMenzie> Is your card too old for amdgpu?
<TheOneMenzie> Is your card too old for amdgpu?
<himom> amdgpu-pro doesn't work with newer kernels, so doesn't support 17.04, I don't think it supports my GPU either, because I tried it once on 16.04 and it didn't work
<TheOneMenzie> Well, you said you were installing Debian... Try it there maybe (and get support in #debian for that)
<himom> yeah I will do that :)
<himom> thanks for help anyway
<TheOneMenzie> Has EOL been declared for 16.10 yet? It's been slightly over 9 months.
<nacc> TheOneMenzie: yes
<himom> July 20, 2017
<himom> source: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/ubuntu-16-10-end-of-life
<TheOneMenzie> K...
<TheOneMenzie> Just gotta poke someone with a hat :)
<himom> Fedora?
<silenus> Hi, when you associate extension file to open by default (thunar/right click/Properties/Open with) : which file is used to store this choice? (not found in /.local/share/applications.) Thanks !
<TheOneMenzie> himom: No, just the Ubuntu ops team
<silenus> sorry, channel error.
<himom> TheOneMenzie: why?
<TheOneMenzie> silenus: You'd be looking for xdg-mime anyway :)
<TheOneMenzie> himom: Because it's still in the topic as a supported release
<himom> TheOneMenzie: :D
<silenus> TheOneMenzie : thanks
<fission6> i am trying to update a startup script on 10.04, i am finding scripts in /etc/init any ideas what start up system this OS version is using
<fission6> looks like File: `/proc/1/exe' -> `/sbin/init' what does that mean
<gabrielc> fission6: /etc/init.d/* ?
<fission6> what system is that?
<fission6> upstart? sysv
<fission6> gabrielc
<eelstrebor> has anyone found a way to make the amdgpu driver to work properly? sometimes it works ok and sometimes i get a blank screen. doesn't seem to be any fixes for this - at least nothing i can find - amd website doesn't even have drivers listed for the carrizo family - xorg isn't much help either
<Magissia> Greetings, why releasing kernel 4.11 for 16.04 if drivers does not compile for it ? (In particular, bcmwl)
<Magissia> I see this non compiling problem was resolved for zesty and higher, but trusty was forgotten
<jfcl> hello
<jfcl> is Tilda really needed?
<jfcl> or I can remove it from the startup applications
<trux> if i update the ubuntu from software updater of previous version of ubuntu(my partitions would be deleted n files in it) Please let me know?
<Magissia> Where should I report bcmwl drivers not building when using 4.11 kernel on 16.04 ?
<Bashing-om> Magissia: Broadcom is proprietary . Talk to the Broadcom peeps .
<emi71> Hello. Problem with wireless LAN (Toshiba satellite):  chipset Realtek RTL8723AE don't work with ubuntu 16.04. I've read a lot of posts in forums but don't solve. someone can help me?
<gabrielc> fission6: i don't have an ubuntu 10.04 to guide you
<Vladimirski> Trying to find a server virtualization environment to install on Ubuntu server, any recommendations? (proxmox is not supported on ubuntu..)
<jazwec> hey guys. I have a problem with laptop speakers not working after sleeping or suspend. It switches sound devices from speakers to headphones, the speakers are listen as unavailable in pavucontrol and the headphones dont work even if i connect them afterwards. reloading alsa or restarting pulseaudio doesnt work, only thing that works is reboot
<jazwec> I have this problem on linux mint, but since I found this problem is quite common on ubuntu distributions aswell, i thought i might ask here...if anyone have any experience with this, your help would be much appreciated. thanks
<oerheks> jazwec, linux mint uses cinnamon, right?
<jazwec> oerheks, yes
<oerheks> you should really ask the mint guys, mint has its own issues
<SimonNL> jazwec: get back in -help
<SimonNL> you were gone before I could answer
<dlam> my touchpad usually works, but sometimes dosent on boot:  is there a command to "restart" it or something?  restart synaptics?
<dlam> (i usually fix it by just rebooting)
<oerheks> dlam, is there a FN + mouse/touchpad key?
<oerheks> that might be your fix..
<dlam> haha... ok i do   but pushing it it only appears to disable it,  not toggle it on/off
<coolstar> hi, I'm unable to boot the Ubuntu live installer USB on my Lenovo Yoga 720
<coolstar> I select boot kubuntu in GRUB and it just hangs
<coolstar> I also tried installing Ubuntu to an external SSD from another computer. Once installed it seems to boot most of the time but sometimes it hangs when I select it in GRUB
<oerheks> coolstar, known issue, that yoga 720 got a windows UEFI bios standard, not sutable for linux, see the yoga site for the linux bios, but carefull, they won't support it if something goes wrond
<coolstar> oerheks: why does the bios need to be changed?
<coolstar> this issue only seems to happen with ubuntu; Arch Linux booted fine off its installer USB
<oerheks> i am looking for the article..
<pavlos> coolstar: some info on linux mint ... https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=250953
<coolstar> pavlos: I've already set the SATA mode to AHCI
<emi71> Hello. Problem with wireless LAN (Toshiba satellite): chipset Realtek RTL8723AE don't work with ubuntu 16.04. I've read a lot of posts in forums but don't solve. someone can help me?
<coolstar> also another thing I noticed; I have another USB drive with rEFInd
<coolstar> if I boot rEFInd first and then boot the installed kubuntu from it it boots reliably no problem
<coolstar> the boot hang issue only seems to happen with GRUB
<oerheks> coolstar, oh, not the ahci bug... https://support.lenovo.com/nl/en/forumkb/ll06_en@tkb!!3466850
<oerheks> 710 only, and the 900..
<craigbass76> Anyone using fluxbox? I'm trying to get a top and bottom taskbar like I used to in GNOME2 and XFCE
<coolstar> oerheks: it seems that bios only adds the AHCI option to the 710 (which my Yoga 720 already has)
<oerheks> coolstar, yes, i mixed up..
<coolstar> it seems there's some problem with GRUB
<coolstar> as once I installed it to an external SSD from another computer, I can boot Kubuntu from rEFInd
<coolstar> but trying to boot it from GRUB seems to hang
<oerheks> hmm there is no mention about grub issues or special parameters .. https://www.reddit.com/r/Lenovo/comments/6dml6i/ubuntu_1704_on_lenovo_yoga_720_15_inch/
<emi71> coolstar, oeherks can you help me?
<oerheks> emi71, realtek is a real problem maker, but there is a long post about your issue: build the driver yourself .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/763797/how-to-install-rtl8723ae-driver-on-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> ( but even with that driver there are complaints about speed and connecting...)
<oerheks> solution, buy a intel wifi internal card
<emi71> thanks oerheks
<emi71> I know this post, don't work
<neldogz> s there a way to determine all Linux distributions that are running on a network? I have tried nmap but that doesn't tell me distribution
<oerheks> neldogz, nmap seems to have os-detection, i am not sure that is works https://nmap.org/book/man.html
<MagicFab> neldogz, yes, with fingerpring scanning. For example nmap -sV -O -v $IP_ADDRESS - see https://superuser.com/questions/674603/how-to-interpret-tcp-ip-fingerprint-when-scanning-for-os
<madmanonmeds> hello
<infotek> i just apt update; apt upgrade; apt autoremove; an ubuntu server and now keyboard and network are non functional.
<nemo> infotek: welp... check log to see what you removed I guess
<ubuntulover69696> hello guys! so I have a mediacenter pc running ubuntu with an nvidia gfx card plugged into my projector via hdmi. all is perfectly fine except one quirk. if I leave my mediacenter pc running then turn my projector off then back on, the pc doesn't detect it and output to the projector anymore. I can only get it to comeback via a reboot. I checked the box to autodetect new displays to no avail. any idea on what I can do to fi
<infotek> nemo: i have no keyboard, so checking logs is an interesting endeavor.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<sansay> hey guys, what is the proper way to disable varnish log service on ubuntu, should i just comment this out: ExecStart=/usr/bin/varnishlog -a -w /var/log/varnish/varnish.log in /lib/systemd/system/varnishlog.service ?
<craigbass76> infotek, are you able to ssh into it?
<infotek> craigbass76: nope the added benefit of the update is that it took out networking also :)
<infotek> this is a supermicro server with kvm... the keyboard works in bios and at grub.
<infotek> after the kernel takes over the keyboard becomes ineffective.  i have a feeling a kernel option might help or a different kernel version.
<craigbass76> Bah....
<TheOnlyBouncer> Ohai, question, i have just installed a RX560 in my system running Ubuntu 17.04 with latest amdgpu drivers but it does not seem to do OpenCL, any tips on how to enable this?
<jhutchins_wk> TheOnlyBouncer: Search the out put of dmesg (dmesg | less) and look for problems loading the firmware.
<TheOnlyBouncer> no firmware issues
<TheOnlyBouncer> think i will just install the full driver from the website
<Bashing-om> infotek: xorg issue ?? What about a recovery consple ? got funtions in that environment ?
<Bashing-om> console*
<jhutchins_wk> craigbass76: Really more of a #varnish question than an Ubuntu question.
<eliam> hi
<madmanonmeds> can someone tell me how to get the source code to ubuntu loaded on my system
<nicomachus> TheOnlyBouncer: you shouldn't do that.
<oerheks> madmanonmeds, go into software & updates > sources > and enable source, update, done
<Bashing-om> TheOnlyBouncer: Even nvidia : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/120917/en-us says do not that : Additional information: "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than
<Bashing-om> NVIDIA's official package." .
<TheOnlyBouncer> nicomachus, apparently there is no other way to get OpenCL at the moment, so yeah
<TheOnlyBouncer> works fine now
<nicomachus> TheOnlyBouncer: fine, what do I know?
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Always there are the "edge cases" huh .
<nicomachus> I'm having some gpg issues. Error message says 'mpi larger than indicated length (2 bytes)' and then imports fail because of an invalid packet. Seems like an issue on the server-side but I'm not sure, because gpg isn't my thing. Anyone seen this error before? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25321170/
<madmanonmeds> oerheks:where did it put them
<oerheks> madeasy to find with bing/google ..
<nickweb> I received a notifcation about my pgp key expiring. I set this up years ago in a long since lost ubuntu install. I dont have my private key. How can i get a copy or regenerate my private key?
<oerheks> madmanonmeds ^
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/466590/where-is-the-installed-kernel-source-located
<oerheks> such easy answers, did you actually searched first for that answer???
<oerheks> nickweb, i think you need to turn back the clock .. i have no idea if that can be done,regenerate keys
<yosyp> I am on 12.04, what sources do I need to add to apt to install the python-asa package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-ase/3.14.1-2 ?
<nickweb> cheers @oerheks - thats what I';ve found on google so far - was just in case someone else had a better idea... :(
<oerheks> yosyp, 12.04 is dead, EOL, upgrade please, we do not support this anymore
<oerheks> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> i would do a fresh install, but that is me.
<yosyp> oerheks: ok will do. I should notify the Vagrant people, they're tutorials have everyone installing 12.04
<oerheks> yosyp, oh boy .. yes please, do warn their docu team
<oerheks> yosyp, but if you *really* need it, that eolupgrade gives a trick for 1 server that still has the repos
<vimart>     
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> I have Ubuntu configured as "For long-term support versions"  at "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" config option
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> that's it since many months ago
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> A month ago, i think, started to appear a Software Updater asking for a "Partial Upgrade"
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i noticed it wants me to Upgrade my 16.04 to a newer version
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i don't know why!
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> it does that daily
<budest> hey guys, anyone help me with a file transfer issue from an NAS to a ext4 partition?
<MagicFab> budest, just ask
<budest> MagicFab, thanks.
<MagicFab> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2, probably to go to 16.04.1 (point releases)?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> http://i.imgur.com/uQZdmkU.png
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> MagicFab: it wants me to remove xscreensaver, i don't want to remove ir
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> it*
<budest> Trying to copy a TimeMachine backup folder from WD MyCloud drive to an ext4 formatted drive.  The transfer starts OK for about an hour then I get a ""Error in stream protocol: End of stream" message.  The reason for me wanting to transfer the folder is that I am unable to restore from it on the MyCloud as it times out also so both issues are related I feel.  Any ideas on what the Linux error means though?
<tgm4883> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: a partial upgrade doesn't mean the next version, it means it can't upgrade all the packages that need upgrading (usually due to you adding third party repositories or PPAs). I wouldn't recommend doing the partial upgrade as you've noticed it wants to remove certain things
<tgm4883> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: the correct response is to figure out exactly what was added that is causing this "partial upgrade" situation and to remedy that
<gabrielc> budest: wd gives you tools to check the integrity of the disk and file system?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i see
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> thanks, tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i'll check it out!
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> :)
<budest> gabrielc: yeah it does, I've tried them and the drives integrity is fine as is its file structure. Thanks
<gabrielc> budest: with which tool do you make the copy that fails?
<budest> gabrielc: Drag and drop
<tgm4883> budest: Not an answer to your question, but I'd use rsync to transfer large amounts of data/files since it would have the ability to only copy changes and basically resume where it left off
<gabrielc> budest: is the copy made using wired network? wifi? usb to local disk? usb to usb?
<budest> tgm4883: Noted, thanks. Can't help but think it may be TimeMachine related in that whatever way osx writes these files they somehow become 'protected' against transfer.  If the drive is OK then what else could it be?
<budest> gabrielc: Wired, sorry.  NAS connected to Mac via ethernet.
<gabrielc> budest: can you connect nas using usb?
<nemo> infotek: oh. for some reason I was mentally assuming bluetooth kbd or wifi network or somesuch - no network of any kind, no kbd of any kind??
<budest> gabrielc: No unfortunately.
<nemo> infotek: does kbd still work in bios/grub at least?
<nemo> infotek: such that you could fall back to an older kernel or boot to recovery
<nemo> infotek: also. booting off recovery CD/USB could still get you those logs
<sfdebug> hi, i have a ubuntu server that the terminal "sleeps" after sometime... does anyone know how to undo this "terminal sleep"?
<EriC^^> sfdebug: you mean the screen goes black?
<sfdebug> EriC^^, yes
<sfdebug> EriC^^, i got it: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8056/disable-screen-blanking-on-text-console
<sfdebug> Thanks! :-)
<budest> Sorry guys
<sfdebug> EriC^^, didn't work...
<sfdebug> EriC^^, worked, the value that pass to the setterm -blank command is in minutes, not seconds...
<fiord> Hey - anyone have time for a question about using an AMD R9 270X with Ubuntu Xenial?
<leftyfb> !ask | fiord
<ubottu> fiord: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fiord> OK here goes: I'm using an AMD R9 270X currently with Ubuntu 15.10, and I've heard that AMD driver support on 16.04 is shaky. I want to upgrade, but am curious about whether anyone has done so and what their results were like.
<kostkon> fiord, 15.10 is eol so you've to upgrade either way
<fiord> kostkon, yea, this is true. I've been delaying, hoping for pitcairn support from AMDGPU-PRO but I think the time has come to just take the plunge.
<kostkon> fiord, just upgrade and hope for the best
<fiord> OK, you've convinced me.
<fiord> Gonna go do it.
<kostkon> fiord, are you going for a clean install or release upgrade?
<Shirakawasuna> Hey there. Does anyone here know how to set up a simple log-archiving system? I'd like to save all logs for a particular service (caddy), and it's not clear what my best avenue is. Simply relaxing log rotation settings is *okay*, but ideally I want something like daily log files named by date or a database. Thanks!
<leftyfb> Shirakawasuna: look into logstash or logstalgia or other logging solutions
<yongo> how to connect android 7 phone to ubuntu via USB? tried both gmtp and jmtpfs, both did not work
<fishcooker> @ubuntu box how to redirect all incoming packets to another ubuntu host to specific port
<Shirakawasuna> leftyfb, logstash looks cool. It might be a little heavier than I was hoping for, though - it looks like a web server I need to install dependencies for + set up. Any chance there's a more popular/simple tool that's likely available in the default repos?
<leftyfb> fishcooker: iptables
<[n0mad]> yongo: i just plug in my phone
<leftyfb> Shirakawasuna: logrotate
<yongo> n0mad: my phone is plugged in
<yongo> it's charging...
<[n0mad]> when i first plug in my phone it's in charging mode and i have to change it on the phone through the notification
<leftyfb> Shirakawasuna: look up dateex
<[n0mad]> but then when i change it to transfer files i can see it in nautilus
<Shirakawasuna> leftyfb, I'm stuck with systemd/journald, so I'm guessing logrotate wouldn't help (they supercede it right?)
<yongo> there was no notification. i know what you mean, that was the behaviour on my old phone. now with my new phone there is no such notification anymore
<[n0mad]> yongo: maybe if you enable developer options? tap on build number a bunch of times in about phone settings
<Shirakawasuna> unfortunately I'm not finding anything about a 'dateex'
<[n0mad]> and then maybe there's a setting in developer options to change it
<tgm4883> Shirakawasuna: if it's spitting it out to log files, then logrotate will work find
<tgm4883> fine*
<fishcooker> noted leftyfb : iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 123 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.2:123
<Shirakawasuna> yeah I think it's sending the data to syslog as well, which ends up in /var/log files
<fishcooker> is on destination should imply the udp port also?
<yongo> [n0mad], I'm now a developer
<yongo> nothing happens..
<[n0mad]> yongo: mine has a setting in developer options that is "Select USB Configuration"
<obZen> Are there still Mac-specific images for Ubuntu?
<[n0mad]> i'm on a nexus 6p so i'm seeing default android
<yongo> [n0mad], right, i can choose between charge only, MTP, PTP, RNDIS (USB Ethernet), Audio Source and MIDI
<yongo> MTP was pre selected
<[n0mad]> yongo: try changing it while it's plugged in. maybe it will make a difference
<[n0mad]> like change it to charging only then back to mtp. if that doesn't work, try to do the same with USB debugging enabled
<[n0mad]> if that doesn't work, i'm not really sure.
<yongo> [n0mad], tried that. funny thing is when i enter the configuration menu and change my selection, the preview in the main menu still says MTP, no matter what
<nacc> obZen: which release?
<[n0mad]> weird
<yongo> but no popup for accessing usb storage
<obZen> Latest
<obZen> 17.04 and on
<[n0mad]> what kind of phone is this yongo
<obZen> I just found a bug report that confirms that it's no longer needed
<obZen> Which is pretty cool
<yongo> huawei p9 lite 2017
<nacc> obZen: 17.04 says (at least based upon the iso page) that intel image should work fine (i386). Dunno if the 64-bit does
<yongo> google wants me to use their drive rly bad huh
<bugaloo> Hi everyone. quick question about process priority. There are a few processes I want to renice to a better priority everytime I use my ubuntu/unity. Is there any way to set all processes to a nice level? Like... every process started by some specific user starts with "nice -12" or something?
<[n0mad]> yongo: it seems that you're not the only one as there's a recent post in this thread https://androidforums.com/threads/cannot-transfer-files-from-computer-to-huawei-p9-lite-by-means-of-windows-explorer.1044591/
<[n0mad]> and that's in windows
<nacc> bugaloo: /etc/security/limits.conf, you can set the nice priority for a specific user
<nacc> bugaloo: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44490/how-can-i-make-all-my-processes-start-with-niceness-5
<bugaloo> nacc, perfect. I'll have a look. thanks!
<yongo> [n0mad], wow, my bad. i didn't know there were usb charge-only cables. i picked a different cable, now it works. thanks for the!
<yongo> the 'link'
<[n0mad]> oh wow! awesome, i was about to ask but just figured i'd share the link
<yongo> [n0mad], even works without developer mode :)
<nacc> bugaloo: yw
<[n0mad]> yeah, that's cool. i guess android is smart enough to know data transfer isn't possible
<Barones> in a icmpv6 packet why does icmpv6 need to be in neighbor discovery protocol? it only carries redundant data...
<strive> Barones: It's used to discover and obtain information from other nodes on the link.
<Barones> strive, but neighbor discovery protocol doesnt already do that?
<strive> Barones: That's the purpose of icmpv6.
<strive> Barones: You could probably get clearer answers in #networking
<Barones> strive, you are right, sorry I missed this channel with #networking
<Barones> thanks strive
<strive> Barones: np :)
<GZA-Genius> Hey guys its been a while since I have been around, but I have always known a ubu install doesnt play well with nvidia gfx cards, I am far from an expert, but also far from a noob, normally my process is install ubu server because its easier to do manual lvm encryption that way, then install desktop, gfx driver and anything else needed. But all my nvidia tricks dont work anymore right now I am booted via iGFX, I have the pro
<GZA-Genius> p nvidia drivers installed and it locks up right after grub tons of bad stuff in the syslog but was kinda hoping that its a known bug with a fix and I wouldnt have to sift threw syslog.
<GZA-Genius> also 16.04.3 with hwe-edge but the problem is there on any kernel version of 2+
<GZA-Genius> ....16.04.3 sorry
<eein> how can I see what security patches are scheduled for release?
<strive> eein: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<GZA-Genius> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<eein> yeah thanks I dound that earlier strive but how do I see before it is posted
<eein> like what is releasing tomorrow? what is the window before commits
<Bashing-om> GZA-Genius: what card, what driver ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' shows no conflicts ?
<GZA-Genius> Bashing-om, 1080gtx tried all the nvidia-38* versions
<GZA-Genius> from the prop driver ppa
<GZA-Genius> 384.59 i tried initially
<GZA-Genius> now i tryied 381.22
<GZA-Genius> I have always used nvidia gfx cards so well versed in all the install workarounds but nothing I throw at this is working :)
<GZA-Genius> I am open to any suggestion, because I am all out, besided booting via igfx and noone wants that :)
<Bashing-om> GZA-Genius: Well, confirmed correct driver . /var/log/Xorg.0.log - /var/log/gpu-manager.log got any hints ?
<GZA-Genius> F me i forgot about that one :)
<GZA-Genius> let me switch gpu and boot a few times to try and populate the logs
<GZA-Genius> bbiab
<GZA-Genius> ty
<Bashing-om> GZA-Genius: "If X ain't happy ....." :)
<eein> I guess from the silence security updates are pushed asap
<nacc> eein: you might ask in #ubuntu-security
<nacc> eein: and no, there is a security-proposed pocket, iirc
<eein> nacc ty
<nacc> eein: yw
#ubuntu 2017-08-16
<GriffusSilver> lmao
<GriffusSilver> Anyone here has experience with linux kernel drivers
<GriffusSilver> Come on dont be Chad and Stacy on #ubuntu
<infotek> apt update; apt upgrade ; apt autoremove;  on supermicro made my keyboard and network stop working.
<infotek> i had to boot off an older ubuntu 16.04.1 iso into a rescu environment and install a different kernel 4.12.0 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.12/
<GriffusSilver> can anyone help me
<infotek> very strange.
<infotek> GriffusSilver: what do you have?
<GriffusSilver> why do i keep getting deauth'd on my wifi network
<GriffusSilver> just look at my dmesg for example
<GriffusSilver> wlan0: deauthenticated from ac:0d:1b:d8:f5:e3 (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<GriffusSilver> [ 9004.394210] wlan0: authenticate with ac:0d:1b:d8:f5:e3
<GriffusSilver> [ 9004.394669] wlan0: send auth to ac:0d:1b:d8:f5:e3 (try 1/3)
<GriffusSilver> [ 9004.398171] wlan0: authenticated
<GriffusSilver> [ 9004.407628] wlan0: associate with ac:0d:1b:d8:f5:e3 (try 1/3)
<GriffusSilver> [ 9004.421910] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ac:0d:1b:d8:f5:e3 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)
<MBS> ugh maybe i should have gone with 17.04 instead of 16.04, having issues that may or may not be ryzen related, but with mainline kernel have no clue how to get zfs module working
<w9qbj> Seems I need to fsck /home - but it is mounted. How do I login as root so I can umount /home
<rahulprodev> Hi
<rahulprodev> please help me regarding...
<rahulprodev> whenever I boot this is coming [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^ [5^
<w9qbj> rahulprodev: starting with the simple trouble shooting Qs first - do you have a disk/USB plugged, one you forgot to take out the last time the system worked?
<w9qbj>  
<w9qbj>  
<rahulprodev> w9qbj, thanks for reply.. actually i reinstalled ubuntu many times still this comes up everytime
<w9qbj> Seems I need to fsck /home - but it is mounted. How do I login as root so I can umount /home - or how to I force a fsck at boot  Ubuntu 16-04
<rypervenche> w9qbj: You will need to unlock the root user to be able to do that.
<rypervenche> Or you can force a fsck /home on a reboot and then reboot.
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | MBS
<ubottu> MBS: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<MBS> well im currently compiling 4.12 w/ ZFS and will see if it works and stops hangs
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: wich ubuntu iso?
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: how did you create usb?
<rahulprodev> lotuspsychje, usb create by universal usb installer
<rahulprodev> i tried many times but this error is coming again and again.
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: explain what happens exactly plz: uefi settings? usb plug in, load ubuntu? when do you get errors?
<rahulprodev> I don't have that much idea about ubuntu... that much about about after booting first screen flashes then this error comes.
<rahulprodev> is it possible it will be hardware problem... because now my windows is also not installing
<Jordan_U> rahulprodev: Are you getting this message when you're booting Ubuntu's installer, or when booting Ubuntu after having installed it?
<rahulprodev> after installed
<Jordan_U> rahulprodev: Do you ever see the grub menu at boot?
<rahulprodev> grub menu you mean red screen where ubuntu options comes?
<rahulprodev> yes... after that screen flashes and this error show up
<Jordan_U> rahulprodev: The purple screen with "Ubuntu" and "Advanced options for Ubuntu", yes. Have you tried selecting "Advanced options for Ubuntu" then the "Recovery" option?
<rahulprodev> Jordan_U, I didn't tried, actually i reinstalled many times...
<willdeberry> recommended place for snap assistance?
<bazhang> #snappy
<willdeberry> awesome, ty
<bazhang> welcome
<energizer> On ubuntu server, nmcli says i'm "connected" to a wifi network, but i can't ping the router "destination host unreachable"
<w9qbj> rypervenche: for some this might be a dumb Q, but how do I force a FSCK on reboot?
<willdeberry> energizer: does 'ip a' show your interface to have an ip address?
<rypervenche> w9qbj: What OS and version?
<w9qbj> ubuntu 16.04
<energizer> willdeberry: yes
<w9qbj> rypervenche: I have Uuntu 16.04
<willdeberry> energizer: if you have net-tools installed, you should have the route command. does it show your router as the default route?
<willdeberry> rypervenche: i believe putting fsck.mode=force as a kernel command line option should do the trick: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<BUSY> hey guys!  just built a new PC and i'm now up and running.  i am booting from a smaller SSD and also have another internal HDD.  does it make sense to mount that with/inside of my home directory, or leave it in /media or /mnt?  what is the natural convention for additional non-removable disks
<lotuspsychje> !home | BUSY
<ubottu> BUSY: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<BUSY> is that what i ought to do? i was wondering if the disks could sort of have nesting mount points
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: how big is your ssd?
<BUSY> 500GB
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: and your internal HD?
<rypervenche> willdeberry: Yeah, thanks. I got a phone call.
<willdeberry> rgr
<BUSY> 4TB, i suppose smaller is a relative term, and i am doing more than booting.  currently my home directory can fit fine on the SSD, but i just was not sure how i ought to introduce the other drive when i am interested in using it, if not from its default /media/ mount point
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: booting your ssd with ubuntu would be a good idea
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: what i would do is: install ubuntu install and /home on the ssd and keep the 4TB as data/backup drive internal
<BUSY> that is the configuration i have now, i am just not sure where to mount the 4TB that would make logical ubuntu sense in the directory hierarchy
<BUSY> does it make any sense to have it inside of ~?
<energizer> willdeberry: route gives an empty table
<energizer> oh no i guess it was just loading it says gateway 192.168.0.1
<BUSY> or maybe i just mount it in /media and link it in home?  i suppose i can do whatever i want, but i was just seeing what people naturally did with more than one drive
<willdeberry> energizer: and that's the same address you can't ping right?
<energizer> willdeberry: right
<[n0mad]> BUSY: i just leave mine mounted in media
<energizer> willdeberry:  pinging it says "From .111", which is the eth0 ip, not the wlan ip. eth0 isnt plugged in
<BUSY> [n0mad], /media/disk_name?  by default, it looks like it goes to /media/username/uuid/
<[n0mad]> yes, /media/user/disk
<[n0mad]> i think really it's up to you, but i figured where ubuntu put them is good enough for me
<BUSY> sounds reasonable enough
<MBS> ok cool, got 4.12.7 with ZFS running now, hopefully no more crashes :(
<cores> i'm trying to statically build an x11 application but i'm getting link errors
<cores> https://bpaste.net/show/bdc96e51274a
<Stanley00> cores: I think you forgot -lXt
<cores> at first i didn't think my X libraries that i installed were built for static linking, but the symbols the linker is looking for are in the file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXt.a
<cores> Stanley00, huh i didn't try that
<cores> Stanley00: doesn't apper to work
<energizer> willdeberry: anyway, what do i do now?
<cores> i got a bunch of link errors
<Stanley00> cores: you still get the *same* error messages after adding -lXt?
<cores> $ gcc -static -o push push.c -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lXt 2>&1 | grep "undefined reference" | wc -l
<cores> 500
<cores> different list of undefined references
<Stanley00> cores: then you will need many more -l switch, -lXt is just simply not enough
<cores> hmm, no undefined refs that start with -Xt any more though
<Stanley00> cores: yes, -lXt just provide some *refs*, you will have to find which library provide other *refs* you need and add -l option for that lib
<energizer> willdeberry: looking in tshark i see "38 120.70... ba:27:eb:2d:9e:53 -> Raspberr_2d:9e:53 .... Ethernet"
<willdeberry> does the ip command show eth as down or just no ip?
<cores> Stanley00: i'm down to 2 undefined references
<cores> form a max of about 2300
<Stanley00> cores: wow, congrat :3
<willdeberry> energizer: and i only assume this worked at some point?
<cores> back up to 161 :(
<willdeberry> anyways energizer, i am just shooting in the dark here honestly...this is one of those issues that is hard to narrow down unless it is just a driver issue
<cores> is there a way for the linker to automatically find and resolve all these references?
<cores> i finally ran into a library that doesn't have the symbols i need
<cores> give up time
<energizer> willdeberry: ok here we go. `ifconfig eth0 down` then it suddenly works
<energizer> willdeberry: /etc/cnetwork/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init.cfg has auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp;
<pvl1> im compiling curl by hand. long story. its linking against older openssl, probably because its finding that lib before the 1 i compiled and installed via checkinstall
<pvl1> so, is that something i can likely inform via configure flags or do i dig in the makefile?
<pvl1> or, is there something i need to do to inform ld of this
<cores> apparently the order of -l options passed to gcc matters a lot
<pvl1> well i just ran ldconfig, idk if it was run during checkinstall. ima try that and then look in the makefile then
<cores> i never gave up :(
<nick---> hi
<cores> its midnight and i'm down to 4 undefined references
<cores> all of which are defined in libX11.a
<cores> but the linker still isn't liking something
<nick---> in ubuntu 17 how do I uninstall python2.7 and install python3.6?
<pvl1> nick---: why would you uninstall any python
<nick---> because i need python 3.6
<pvl1> i think apt-get install python3
<pvl1> but also maybe look into a version manager
<pvl1> idont know of any
<pvl1> but i cannot recommend the solution to be uninstalling python2.7
<pvl1> oh wait its linking against not the right libcurl. weird, curl itself builds libcurl
<pvl1> or no. this is all sorts of wrong
<cores> Stanley00: finally got it to work
<cores> Stanley00: i had to put the -lXft BEFORE the -lX11
<cores> i can finally go to sleep
<Stanley00> cores: yeah, I don't know why but sometime you have to messing around with the order of linked libs. g9
<cores> my statically built app wont run on another machine lol
<cores> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1.0"
<cores>       after 101 requests (101 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<cores> Segmentation fault
<cores> it runs on the machine i built it on, ubuntu 16.04
<cores> oops i mean 17.04
<cores> but wont run on ubuntu 14.04
<pvl1> well what resource could that be
<cores> i have no idea
<cores> it runs on ubuntu 16.04
<cores> runs on 16.04, 17.04 but not 14.04
<cores> ah well, looks like that's as good as i'm going to get for now
<cores> i wonder if it will work if i do it the other way around: build on 14.04 and try running on 16.04 or 17.04
<chalcedony> hubby's ubuntu 16.04 box is crashing at odd times. I thought it was his weather app, dialing in and failing, so he removed that. But i was just now going to look something up on ff and it just .. crashed! it restarts ok, but he has been experiencing this a lot lately. Help?
<ddellav> chalcedony it could be a lot of things. I would check to make sure the system isn't running out of ram and hard drive space first
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> ddellav, are there commands for that?
<ddellav> chalcedony yes, free -m for memory and df -h for hard drive space
<chalcedony> ty very much ddellav :)
<ddellav> yw
<chalcedony> let's see
<reans> hello
<reans> anybody alive
<chalcedony> https://pastebin.com/TJ1gz3mf  ddellav
<ddellav> reans ask your question if you need help
<ddellav> chalcedony ok, looks like everything is fine there
<chalcedony> ddellav, it dosen't look like ram is the culprit
<ddellav> next, check dmesg for errors
<ddellav> just type dmesg and hit enter
<infotek> help help!
<chalcedony> his directory is full, he can't run updates (he is fixing that i think)
<chalcedony> infotek, ask a question please
<chalcedony> ok ddellav
<BUSY> as far as ssh public key safety, i could theoretically broadcast it to anyone, right?
<ddellav> fyi i didn't see any full directories in that output
<ddellav> chalcedony
<ddellav> BUSY what do you mean safety?
<chalcedony> ddellav, he's got an error on the update
<ddellav> a pub key does not grant access to any resources is thats what you mean
<BUSY> i guess privacy.  if the private key is kept private, the public could fall into anyones hands?
<BUSY> with no consequences
<ddellav> yes, thats why it's called the public key
<ddellav> its meant to be given out
<BUSY> i see.  that makes sense, if authorized_keys is like a whitelist, i just wasn't sure if you should only send your public to known hosts
<ddellav> it's fine to send it anywhere :)
<chalcedony> ddellav, is there a pastebin command for dmesg?
<infotek> i refuse to use my words.
<ddellav> I'm not sure what you mean chalcedony
<ddellav> just look and see if you see any segfaults or anything that looks bad
<ddellav> additionally you can look in /var/log/syslog
<ddellav> it will have similar info
<infotek> chalcedony: my words! I refuse to use them!
<chalcedony> ddellav, syslog said something about chron
<ddellav> there will be entries about cron in the syslog, unless there's an error somewhere though it should be ok
<chalcedony>  1.615154] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
<infotek> what's going on with your cron?
<infotek> chalcedony: that was your kernel telling you about a useful kernel parameter.
<chalcedony>   56.694061] cgroup: new mount options do not match the existing superblock, will be ignored
<chalcedony>  1.707332] MXM: GUID detected in BIOS
<chalcedony> i don't know enough to know, but nothing is jumping out
<infotek> chalcedony: what is going on?
<infotek> chalcedony: your errors seem random and would warrant a memtest.
<chalcedony> infotek, oh?
<chalcedony> [01:01:41] <chalcedony> hubby's ubuntu 16.04 box is crashing at odd times. I thought it was his weather app, dialing in and failing, so he removed that. But i was just now going to look something up on ff and it just .. crashed! it restarts ok, but he has been experiencing this a lot lately. Help?
<infotek> chalcedony: define crash.
<infotek> chalcedony: did the machine reboot?
<chalcedony> no it dies
<infotek> chalcedony: define dies
<chalcedony> the power light stays on but nothing else
<chalcedony> screen goes black
<chalcedony> fans stop turning
<infotek> chalcedony: i would certainly look at ram while suspecting also video card/memory.
<chalcedony> requires manually switching off the power supply and restarting
<infotek> fans stop turning is interesting.
<infotek> even cpu fan?
<chalcedony> im not sure
<chalcedony> he keeps the computer a long way from where i stand
<chalcedony> the power supply did not seem to be turning when i restarted it for him th is last time
<chalcedony> it is not a cheap or old power supply
<infotek> i would check ram. cpu registers, cache video memory.
<chalcedony> ok tell me how :) i'm ssh'd to him
<infotek> you situation sounds like a hardware malfunction.
<chalcedony> i would concur
<chalcedony> its summer and this is georgia.. what would summer be without a heardware problem?
<infotek> chalcedony: i am in alabama
 * chalcedony throws a stone
<ddellav> yea, if your system is physically turning off then it's a hardware issue
<infotek> I use amidiag but it is commercial.
<ddellav> i thought you meant the application crashed lol
<chalcedony> ddellav, ah no the thing has to be restarted
<reans> i have vps but when i install 16.04 os it was successfully installed but it seems no server daemon run in bootup. i cant access ssh and even to ping the ip not reachable any idea to fixed the issue is highly appreciated
<infotek> chalcedony: when you boot from a recent ubuntu you get a menu item taht says memtest
<chalcedony> i see
<ddellav> reans sounds like it wasn't installed properly
<infotek> chalcedony: but if the cpu, cache, mb are bad you will get failed memtest.
<ddellav> though if you did the install yourself, i hope you chose to install the SSH server, otherwise yea, there will be no way to access it remotely
<infotek> then again you are unlikey to boot into a gui with cpu/cache issues.
<chalcedony> it boots ok
<infotek> if it has a lot of memmory and two or more sticks, you can remove half and see if it still works.
<reans> but when i login the vps via console and run the services from console it will work but there is a certain when i configure like docker it seem error in bus not found something
<infotek> if it fails swap the sticks.
<infotek> try again.
<infotek> divide and conquer.
<chalcedony> infotek, we can do that, he says
<chalcedony> give us a couple
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: infotek: If you boot the Ubuntu live media from a UEFI based machine you will not see a memtest option, because memtest86+ only supports BIOS.
<infotek> if that is an issue you can download and write a recent version which supports both BIOS and UEFI chalcedony
<infotek> MemTest86 V7 images supports dual booting (UEFI/BIOS)
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: infotek: You can use memtester from within a booted Ubuntu system, but it will only be able to test as much memory as it allocates, and it won't be able to allocate memory that's already in use by any other process.
<infotek> Jordan_U: can you noop sled into a remote system and test memory abitrarily?
<Jordan_U> infotek: It's not so much that that's a more recent version, it's that the proprietary fork of Memtest supports UEFI and the open source version (memtest86+) doesn't.
<Jordan_U> infotek: Even if you can find an exploit that allows you to write to and read from all of memory, your system won't stay up very long if you're constantly overwriting other process' memory.
<random_numbers> Does Ubuntu-Make work reasonably well from within an LXC container?
<Jordan_U> infotek: If you're not booted via secure boot then you can just write to and read from /dev/mem. That's just not a terribly good idea :)
<infotek> Jordan_U: it is a terribly good idea :)
<infotek> ok guys, bed for me.
<dcypher> Can anyone help me out .... I'd like to multitail aprox 20 log files and only print the lines that contain a comma ","  Can I use multitail and maybe sed -n '/,/p' ?? thanks!
<malinus> dcypher: cat *.log | grep ,
<dcypher> and then it stops
<dcypher> I'd like to tail the logs
<dcypher> I'm thinging multitail
<dcypher> thinking
<kraiskil> How do I disable a systemd service (so it doesn't load on boot)? Google tells me 'sudo systemctl disable alsa-restore' should do it, but after boot, that service is still "active (exited)". (Ubuntu 16.04, if is relevant)
<kraiskil> probably SomeOtherService loads it, and 'systemctl mask alsa-restore' is a more forceful command :)
<EriC^^> kraiskil: you have to mask it
<EriC^^> nevermind :D
<kraiskil> Thanks anyways :)
<_Timon> Hi, I want to setup a local package mirror for our internal enviroment. I see apt-mirror being recommended in some places, but due to the recommended size of 120GB I am confident that this only includes the distro itself, and not the package repository.
<_Timon> I've also seen ubuntu site itself recommend rsync and ~600GB of storage, but I think that that also includes older ubuntu installations that I don't require.
<_Timon> Basically I want all supported packages for Xenial and Xenial itself on a local server.
<Ben64> 120GB sounds like a good size for it
<_Timon> So apt-mirror and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted universe multiverse" should do the trick?
<tomreyn> dcypher: tail -f *.log | unbuffer grep ,
<colo-work> also: `grep --line-buffered`
<geirha> no need for unbuffer
<geirha> only necessary if you pipe grep to something
<frdmn> Hello!
<frdmn> I have a strange problem with my Ubuntu 14.04 hardware server - it sometimes suddenly reboots (last shows "reboot system boot") but I cant figure out what or who exactly initiated the reboot command
<tomreyn> frdmn: does auth.log tell?
<frdmn> I went through "last", "dmesg", "syslog" "kern.log"
<frdmn> tomreyn: no authoriztion/login events at all
<frdmn> Intressting enough, the reboots usually happen on ~06:59
<frdmn> http://paste.frd.mn/raw/ogasu
<frdmn> but the day it happens seems to be varying
<frdmn> I also went through all crontab / cron.d's as well as at-jobs
<tomreyn> unattended-upgrades?
<frdmn> :o
<frdmn> I have to check where to find it's schedule
<frdmn> does it has a separate log, because I see some entries in the apt history log
<frdmn> tomreyn: http://paste.frd.mn/raw/orugi
<tomreyn> grep Automatic-Reboot-Time /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<tomreyn> is it commented in or out?
<frdmn> commented in: http://paste.frd.mn/raw/refov
<tomreyn> so it's something else
<frdmn> crud, I thought it's promising
<frdmn> tomreyn: what I find interesting is that the dmseg logs match the time whenever the reboots happen:
<frdmn> tomreyn: http://paste.frd.mn/raw/wizez
<frdmn> but, i couldn't find anything suspicious in there
<tomreyn> frdmn: chances are that your daily cron jobs run at this time as per "grep daily /etc/crontab"
<frdmn> tomreyn: seems to run at 06:25 - http://paste.frd.mn/raw/tazus
<tomreyn> so half an hour earlier
<frdmn> yeah exactly
<tomreyn> frdmn: this lists past shutdowns and runlevel changes, it might help to correlate those to the reboot times: last -x | less
<frdmn> tomreyn: aha!
<frdmn> it looks like when ever it happens, it switches the active kernel?
<frdmn> http://paste.frd.mn/raw/uvixo
<tomreyn> which is why i was assuming unattended-upgrades. maybe run "apt-config dump | grep -i reboot" just to be sure it's really off
<frdmn> LOL
<frdmn> tomreyn http://paste.frd.mn/raw/otede
<frdmn> okay, case closed
<tomreyn> so it's configured elsewhere
<frdmn> any idea where it could be configured?
<frdmn> should I maybe do the dpkg-recofnigure on the package?
<tomreyn> well surely somewher ein /etc/apt/apt.conf{,.d/}
<welcomeparty> hi guys, does ubuntu kernel 4.6-* supports amd GPU driver already?
<welcomeparty> i just upgraded the kernel, been struggling with my amd, since i was reading that the latest ubuntu kernel dont support amd till undefined period of time
<frdmn> tomreyn: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/local it is :)
<welcomeparty> i guess the last time that ubuntu supported amd was in ubuntu 14.0x something
<welcomeparty> please share the info if you have any, thanks.
<tomreyn> frdmn: congrats.;) some deployment mechanism may have put it there, such as puppet, chef or ansible
<frdmn> tomreyn: or the other alternative - the coworker who didn't add those parts to the server documentation :D
<frdmn> tomreyn: thanks a lot for your assistance
<tomreyn> but would he ever do that!! ;)
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: you use kernel 4.6 with which ubuntu release?
<frdmn> tomreyn: maybe you also can help with my originating problem, it appears that this sever lost the java binaries on the last reboot
<frdmn> ANY idea how this could happen?
<frdmn> I just saw that the bins in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/* were deleted
<frdmn> the symlinks in /usr/bin/ were still there
<tomreyn> frdmn: if those were packaged (.deb) and removed via apt then /var/log/apt/term.log should say.
<frdmn> I fixed it by purging through dpkg and reinstalling through apt (where they came from)
<tomreyn> or /var/log/apt/term.log* rather
<frdmn> tomreyn: from term.log: http://paste.frd.mn/raw/amayo
<frdmn> interesting...
<tomreyn> frdmn: the older files then
<seven-eleven> hi, to fix the intel bug on skylake i have to simply install this package? intel-microcode
<frdmn> the older files don't match the time
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: it's worth a try.
<frdmn> there are some previous events in term.log as well just pasted the relevant times
<frdmn> but those are at least one week before the incident
<tomreyn> frdmn: then use auth.log / last to tell who was logged in and may have removed those manually
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, i can't and don't want to trigger the bug on my production server, that's why I need verification by the community :-]
<frdmn> tomreyn: that's the weird part - noone was on there
<frdmn> it has to be happend automatically somehow
<seven-eleven> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1700373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700373 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Zesty) "intel-microcode is out of date, version 20170707 fixes errata on 6th and 7th generation platforms" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<frdmn> along with the sudden (and now solved) reboot
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: i haven't heard of using intel microcodes making things worse rather than better. i do not know which "intel bug on skylake" you are especifically referring to, though.
<acresearch> people where is the .bashrc file?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/06/skylake-kaby-lake-chips-have-a-crash-bug-with-hyperthreading-enabled/
<frdmn> acresearch: in your home folder
<acresearch> thanks
<seven-eleven> ahh hyper threading is enabled on my machine "dmidecode -t processor | grep HTT"
<seven-eleven> so i need to install it i reckon
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: to make use of microcodes you'll need to reboot anyways, so if that impacts your production server too much you may need to setup HA beforehand.
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, i got only like 5 visits a day on my webserver so shouldn't matter :-]
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: maybe you need OOB ;)
<seven-eleven> yeah :-)
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: still around?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: did you spot the question i asked?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: come again please?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> welcomeparty: you use kernel 4.6 with which ubuntu release?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: i don't think 4.6 is an official ubuntu kernel package, not at this time.
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: i grab it on some site
<welcomeparty> what is the latest official release tho?
<frdmn> tomreyn: based on this: there were kernel updates on each incidents right (aug-15 and aug-16): http://paste.frd.mn/raw/qemiv
<frdmn> How come I don't see those in the apt history?
<frdmn> this is from the history.log:  http://paste.frd.mn/raw/apalo
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: xenial (16.04.0) comes with 4.4.0, but offers newer kernels through HWE https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> !hwe | welcomeparty
<ubottu> welcomeparty: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> frdmn: what you posted shows a kernel upgrade taking place on 2017-08-16 ("aug-16")
<gnomethrower> I have an odd request
<gnomethrower> I've managed to delete my running 4.4 kernel from a Ubuntu 14.04 server
<gnomethrower> it's still booting because it can boot 3.13.0-128-generic
<gnomethrower> I want to restore the 4.4 kernel, so I tried this: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-generic-lts-xenial linux-headers-generic-lts-xenial linux-generic-lts-xenial
<gnomethrower> then reinstalling those packages
<gnomethrower> however that doesn't seem to help and it's still missing from /boot
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: is there anyway to upgrade thro apt-get method? or need to download the kernel by single dpkg?
<tomreyn> frdmn: it doesn't show it on 2017-08-15, but maybe the log is incomplete or the other kernel upgrade happened earlier.
<frdmn> tomreyn: but shouldn't I also see those in apt history log?
<tomreyn> frdmn: you do. as i said, the apt hiostory log you posted to the pastebin shows a kernel upgrade
<frdmn> ah, gotcha
<welcomeparty> gnomethrower: wait, i dont think that kernel image is removable by apt-get method?
<gnomethrower> welcomeparty: Correct... it's a long story :(
<welcomeparty> gnomethrower: why dont you reinstall the prev kernel by downloading it again, and installing it via dpkg -i kernel-*.deb?
<gnomethrower> welcomeparty: I want to install the most current 4.4 kernel as recommended for Xenial
<gnomethrower> not sure where to find a deb of that
<welcomeparty> gnomethrower: there are sites to find it, i guess
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: upgrade to what exactly?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: can upgrade or install the latest kernel using apt method?
<welcomeparty> i never done it tho
<welcomeparty> but just asking
<gnomethrower> welcomeparty: Hell yes :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/298853/how-to-reinstall-newest-linux-kernel
<gnomethrower> That was actually fairly easy
<tomreyn> gnomethrower: please run these commands and show the entire in- and output on a pastebin: lsb_release -ds; sudo apt-get update; sudp apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial linux-headers-generic-lts-xenial
<tomreyn> thats unless you just solved the issue.
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: you can install the latest HWE kernel using apt, yes.
<tomreyn> you could also install mainline kernel through apt, if you were using a PPA providing them, but that's unsupported.
<gnomethrower> tomreyn: No, that fixed it :) Thanks everyone for the help
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: since i just read the HWE kernel is all about supporting the latest hardware, then what's the main diff with generic kernel?
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: ...and you probbaly dont need / want to resort to mainline kernels
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: mainline kernel refers to?
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: the main difference is that the HWE kernel supports newer hardware.
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: mainline refers to what kernel.org provides.
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: alright. what are you using?
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: that doesn't matter. what are you trying to achieve?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: which is better? well, i wanted to utilize my GPU by enabling its driver, but i dont know the impact if i install the HWE
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: please also be aware that you should not just download kernel images 'from somewhere' and use them, they could totally be malicious or, probably more likely, just incompatible, bokren, inadvertantly break your hardware.
<welcomeparty> matter. what are you trying to achieve?
<welcomeparty> 16:31 < welcomeparty> tomreyn: which is better? well, i wanted to utilize my GPU by enabling its driver, but i dont
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: which graphics card do you have there?
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: yes i get it, i was reading before that also
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: AMD A12
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: lspci -knn | grep -A4 VGA
<mour> Hi, I can't fix the error　"The system is running in low-graphics mode", and i already try apt update,upgrade
<mour> Now, I am only use the tty to login my ubuntu
<mour> how to fix it?
<kristhian> mour try -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop; reboot
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: please provide the output of the command i just posted to get support with your graphics card. please also state the problems you are facing with the 16.04 default kernel image adffecting this graphics chipset.
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: 4.6.0-040600-generic
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/nlq0
<welcomeparty> tomreyn: you see stable kernel in kernel.org, is it ready to download in that tar file for most distributions?
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: kernel.org are the upstream kernels, used by all linux distributions (after packaging them and adding their own patches). i do not recommend using them if you can get everything working fine with a default ubuntu kernel.
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: you did not describe the problems you are currently experiencing, if any.
<tomreyn> also, you currently use an unsupported kernel.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Scoop7> Hello, anyone can tell me how to remove background transperency in pinta ??
<someone_> Hi , I'm looking for a control center for Ubuntu such as control center on Windows , Is there something like that ?
<tomreyn> someone_: i don't know what "control center" on Windows is, can you describe it or provide a link?
<someone_> tomreyn like this >>> http://thewindowsclub.thewindowsclubco.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/control-panel-windows-600x337.jpg
<tomreyn> someone_: so you mean control panel?
<someone_> and How I can know , What are programs and libraries that I have installed and not that were installed with the ubuntu by default.
<someone_> tomreyn yes
<thyriaen> I have upgraded from an nvidia GPU to an AMD one ( hence my nividia drivers got deinstalled ) and vlc "disappeared" i got some issues with libgles1-mesa now as seen here : https://hastebin.com/ivupotifov.sql can someone help me out please ?
<BluesKaj> someone_, system settings
<tomreyn> someone_: ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, kubuntu and other blends provide something similar to windows control panel by default
<royal_screwup21> what's the standard way to create a backup of all files and folders?
<someone_> Ok , thanks
<oerheks> royal_screwup21, use the standard dejadup backup
<someone_> How I can know What are the programs and libraries that I have installed and not that were installed with ubuntu by default.
<royal_screwup21> oerheks: thanks!
<oerheks> someone_, You can find all the files installed by a particular package by looking in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<name>.list
<oerheks> or run dpkg -L packagename
<oerheks> to list *all* files... why?
<someone_> oerheks How I can know What I installed and what already were installed with the system , I don't want remove a package the system needs it .
<oerheks> someone_, hard to do, filtering updates too..
<oerheks> there is a 'apt-mark showmanual' but shows only metapackages..
<someone_> for that I'm looking for control panel like Windows control panel.
<oerheks> BluesKaj answered that, system-settings
<someone_> oerheks but system-settings does not provide way to see the packages that I have installed them
<BluesKaj> neither does control panel inwindows
<oerheks> someone_, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter, that gui can show with filters
<tomreyn> package management on windows works entirely different than it does on ubuntu and most other linux distributions.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<oerheks> i 'll vote for synaptic to be standard in 17.10  ...
<someone_> BluesKaj No, in Windows I can see the software that I have installed and which are not came with the system by default so I can remove it easily without any effect on the system .
<someone_> tomreyn , oerheks Thank you.
<tomreyn> here's another way: zcat /var/log/apt/history.log* | grep '^Commandline: apt-get install ' | cut -d ' ' -f4- | tr ' ' "\n" | grep -v '^-'
<oerheks> tomreyn, apt-mark showmanual would do for him, no need for finding individual files
<thyriaen> I have upgraded from an nvidia GPU to an AMD one ( hence my nividia drivers got deinstalled ) and vlc "disappeared" i got some issues with libgles1-mesa now as seen here : https://hastebin.com/ivupotifov.sql can someone help me out please ?
<tomreyn> oerheks: for me, 'apt-mark showmanual' lists a lot of packages i never chose to install.
<tomreyn> but then he left already
<tomreyn> thyriaen: probably some issue caused by use of a PPA. show the output of "lsb_release -ds; apt-get update; apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy"
<tomreyn> i need to leave now, though, but this is required for anyone to be bale to help
<BluesKaj> somrone removing manually installe packages normally won't affect  the OS, this linux not windows
<BluesKaj> oops
<bonhoeffer> i set up a server on google compute engine to serve wordpress -- i started to use it for other things yesterday and wordpress (served via apache) isn't working
<bonhoeffer> i checked the apache logs, no problems there -- ps aux | grep apache2 shows it is running -- is there anything else i can check?
<oerheks> bonhoeffer, if you find no answer here, ask again in #ubuntu-server too
<bonhoeffer> ok
<help_it> Hi
<help_it> Want to send rtmp packets to a server
<help_it> Please help
<stalep> hi, anyone here that could do me a favour? could you do a "stty -a" in a terminal and paste the output to me? :)
<gabrielc> stalep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25325328/
<stalep> gabrielc: thanks a lot!
<gabrielc> stalep: you're welcome
<Shinobi> Does ubuntu come with python 3 as the default version?
<Shinobi> 16.04 specifically
<oerheks> Shinobi, yes
<oerheks> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<Shinobi> Thanks
<geirha> python defaults to python2 though
<oerheks> both are now standard, afaik
<geirha> yes, I just mean that python symlinks to python2 and not python3 by default
<oerheks> geirha, oh, not sure about that..
<ioria> oerheks, ls -l /usr/bin/python
<oerheks> nice ioria, that would say as standard?
<ioria> oerheks, yup, unless you change tyhat in the script shebang
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hi guys i managed to mod my login screen, start menu and destop also some other things but im struggling to find info on where the very first ubuntu boot loader image is
<MrCrackPotBuilde> anyone know
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i looked in unity greeter but that just had .png files
<geirha> maybe you're thinking about plymouth?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im using the unity desktop
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Looks like it could be plymouth
<oerheks> it is in  /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and then if i want to edit this i just edit the scripts or is there an xml or similar set up
<oerheks> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth default.plymouth # and choose yours,  sudo update-initramfs -u # and reboot > https://superuser.com/questions/1102165/ubuntu-16-04-change-splash-screen
<geirha> MrCrackPotBuilde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<MrCrackPotBuilde> geiraha thank you very much thats perfect justr what im looking for
<soLucien> hello guys ! Is there such thing as system-wide proxy in ubuntu, or do I have to set it up for every single application ?
<soLucien> seems like every application (apt, git) has an API for using a proxy server , but i'd like to know whether there's some OS-level proxy that all applications could respect
<ikonia> there used to be a global setting in the desktop
<ikonia> I don't know if thats still there
<oerheks> jups, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-proxy.html
<soLucien> i forgot to specify : i'm using ubuntu server, so a command-line version would be appreciated :D
<ikonia> soLucien: you could set it in the default /etc/profile
<Slartibart> After upgrading to 17.04 my System settings no longer contains a Screens section, anyone knows why that is??
<ikonia> so that all app inherits the proxy varible
<ikonia> you'll need to be aware of any applications that need variations eg: rsync uses a different variable than wget
<oerheks> Slartibart, screens? 'displays' i guess?
<gabrielc> soLucien: iptables rules ?
<Slartibart> oerheks: You're probably right. Sorry, I'm usually not using it with english locale.
<soLucien> gabrielc that seems fragile. I want all traffic to flow to someip:3142
<soLucien> i'll try the http_proxy env variable
<oerheks> Slartibart, reinstall unity-control-center and logout/login might fix that?
<Slartibart> oerheks: I'll try. Thanks for the suggestion.
<gabrielc> soLucien: are iptables rules flagile?
<soLucien> gabrielc yes because ips/subnets change
<soLucien> and also because i'm not so knowleadgeable with iptables
<Slartibart> After upgrading to 17.04 my System settings no longer has a Displays section. Reinstalling unity-control-center didn't help. Anyone experienced that?
<malinus> dcypher: just add -f to tail
<malinus> dcypher: so tail -f *.log | grep ,
<uddane> Can anyone point me to a 'how to' article to lock down my PC?
<DoubleOhSe7en> how do I install GLEW libraries for windows on ubuntu?
<DoubleOhSe7en> cross-compiling for win32 from a linux machine
<DoubleOhSe7en> any apt-gets?
<DoubleOhSe7en> compiling my program, gives me an error (using x86_64-w64-mingw32-gcc) gives me missing GL/glew.h, glm/glm.hpp etc.
<DoubleOhSe7en> or am I supposed to manually download SDL2, GLEW, and GL libraries and compile them to cross compile for windows?
<DoubleOhSe7en> because that'd be a huge pain to do
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, usually helps posting the error
<DoubleOhSe7en> ioria: It's not really an error, gcc quits with "gl/glew.h not found. compilation terminated."
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, gcc ?
<DoubleOhSe7en> Oops
<DoubleOhSe7en> g++
<DoubleOhSe7en> Sorry, not gcc, that was g++
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, no, i mean .... are you cross-compiling ?
<DoubleOhSe7en> yes
<DoubleOhSe7en> x86_64-w64-mingw64-g++
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, ok
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, does it work with  g++ or gcc ? (not mingw)
<DoubleOhSe7en> yes
<DoubleOhSe7en> I installed the entire mingw package
<DoubleOhSe7en> i can compile simple programs to windows
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, are you on windows , right now ?
<DoubleOhSe7en> yes
<DoubleOhSe7en> infact
<DoubleOhSe7en> I'm running this under the Linux System
<DoubleOhSe7en> *subsystem
<DoubleOhSe7en> (ubuntu subsystem for windows 10 i think it's called)
<DoubleOhSe7en> but i dont think it really matters
<DoubleOhSe7en> my question is there is a simple way to retrieve GL, SDL2, GLEW, and GLM libraries for Windows to cross compile on a linux system from one of the repositories or do I have to compile 'em myself?
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, sy, not clear to me what are you using atm
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm attempting to use Gparted on 14.04 to transfer a partition from one drive to another, and it is failing with this error: https://pastebin.com/3DnJubgt Any ideas?
<ioria> DoubleOhSe7en, but 'gl/glew.h not found' is quite clear
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install libglew-dev libsdl2-dev libsdl2-image-dev libglm-dev libfreetype6-dev  >> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenGL_Programming/Installation/Linux
<pavlos> OneM_Industries: https://askubuntu.com/questions/747656/ext4-broken-file-system-on-ubuntu-14-04-4
<DoubleOhSe7en> oh thanks
<DoubleOhSe7en> but I did install libglew and everything
<DoubleOhSe7en> I'll try the command and brb
<oerheks> to build, one needs the -dev packages
<DoubleOhSe7en> oerheks: I can build a Linux binary
<DoubleOhSe7en> The error I get is even I try to build a windows binary
<DoubleOhSe7en> s/even/when
<oerheks> i have no clue how to build with glew, just finding that info
<DoubleOhSe7en> Yeah, it seems you need to recompile SDL2, and all the other libs to cross-compile onWindows
<DoubleOhSe7en> https://crankydev.wordpress.com/2016/11/04/setting-up-the-new-windows-bash-to-cross-compile-a-simple-directmedia-library-sdl2-application/
<DaVinciIT> unaehi all. sda1 boot full. I follow that guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/502971/dev-sda1-boot-is-full    but I get the same error:  Try 'apt-get -f install' ... can you help me please. version : Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.4.0-79-generic x86_64)
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: show the outputs of 'df -h' and 'df -i'
<tomreyn> !pastebin | DaVinciIT
<ubottu> DaVinciIT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DaVinciIT> df -h : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326059/
<ubikite> hi, i've created a snmp user but i cannot see the auth key in /var/lib/snmp/snmpd.conf what would you suggest? thanks.
<DaVinciIT> df -i : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326060/
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: okay so /boot is indeed still full in terms of file system allocation
<DaVinciIT> yes :(
<tomreyn> sudo du -h /boot/*
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: ^ check what's consuming all that space
<DaVinciIT> du -h : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326076/
<DaVinciIT> initrd.img-4.4.0 *
<tomreyn> looks like you have a lot of kernel images installed
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /boot/* 2>/dev/null | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq | xargs dpkg -l
<DaVinciIT> I try to purge but everytime, command go in error with Try 'apt-get -f install'
<DaVinciIT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326081/
<tomreyn> i understand, we will work around it
<gh16ito> I've got a problem where the display on my Ubuntu install starts getting funky over time. After a while, my second monitor stops working, then my window manager starts hanging (both problems happen in both Cinnamon and unity), then eventually my logon manager (lightdm, I think) starts hanging.
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-65-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic
<tomreyn> this is going to take a while
<tomreyn> afterwards you can run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<gh16ito> I think in the past what I've done is that I've reinstalled the video drivers or uninstalled the nvidia driver in favor of something else.
<gh16ito> Not sure if there's a more scientific way to track this down, though. I'm going to try to get a TTY so I can work from there.
<DaVinciIT> tomreyn: thank you. I try
<DaVinciIT> tomreyn: nothing to do .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326107/
<tomreyn> gh16ito:  that's not specifically scientific, but you could check /var/log/Xorg.*.log for any (EE) records which indicate errors, then search these error messages online. you could also provide information on your current configuration here, maybe someone already knows this issue. lspci -knn | grep -A 5 VGA; lsb_release -sd
<gh16ito> Yeah, usually once I can get to an error message I'm off to the races
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: is your /boot still 100% ?
<gh16ito> Is there a way to do a one-off boot into tty?
<gh16ito> lightdm is crashing so quickly I can't even get into a TTY.
<tomreyn> pavlos: nothing was deleted so far, so i'd think so
<gh16ito> I figure maybe boot into recovery then open grub, but I don't know where to go from there
<DaVinciIT> :) 95% http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326131/
<DaVinciIT> tomreyn: can I try with ap-get update ; apg-get -f install ?
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: maybe you need to delete some kernels directly from /boot, that will give room for apt and dpkg to work
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: old kenrels, not the one you run (uname -r)
<tomreyn> DaVinciIT: i think pavlos is happy to help there, and he'll do so well.
<DaVinciIT> tomreyn: thank you very much.
<DaVinciIT> pavlos:  thank you I try :)
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
<k_sze> If a kernel module fails to load during start-up, how should I spot it in the logs?
<k_sze> In particular, I'm interested in the ones that fail due to missing or invalid signature for SecureBoot.
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: remove /boot/{abi,config,initrd.img,System.map,vmlinuz}-4.4.0.62-generic
<DaVinciIT> pavlos: I've delete 3 version. now I've 74% occupied. can I try to run apt-get update and -f  ?
<DaVinciIT> ok I try
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: yes update should work now
<DaVinciIT> pavlos : please, can you explain me (or suggest a link) , why old kernel stay there ? need I delete the previous one every time I install updates ? thank you.
<pavlos> usually after an update/upgrade, you do apt autoremove to clean up old kernels. It can be set to do so automatically
<DaVinciIT> thank you
<DaVinciIT> I see that "apt-get update" are re-installing old kernel (e.g. 62)
<nacc> 'apt-get update' doesn't install anything
<DaVinciIT> :) ok
<DaVinciIT> "Unpacking linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic (4.4.0-62.83) ..."
<tomreyn> k_size: here's an example of what it would look like under 16.04 LTS systemd-udevd[433]: Process '/sbin/modprobe nvidia-modeset' failed with exit code 1.
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: the kernels you have in /boot should be the same as in, dpkg -l | grep linux-image (to keep things nice and tidy
<DaVinciIT> ok
<tomreyn> k_sze: signature verification errors look more like this: kernel: [    1.273379] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<k_sze> tomreyn: I see. Thanks.
<gh16ito> When I modify grub to boot in "text" mode, it still boots into lightdm, anyone know how to boot into a TTY instead?
<gh16ito> Ctrl + Alt + F1 doesn't work because lightdm is crashing almost immediately.
<ioria> gh16ito, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target  ; reverse with sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<gh16ito> Oh , it might be a systemd thing.
<gh16ito> Aha, thanks ioria.
<ioria> np
<holgerdanske> https://pastebin.com/MBu2tJh4
<holgerdanske> I'm getting that when I try to install the "Guest Extensions" for VirtualBox under Ubuntu 17.04
<washuu_de> Is this channel ok to ask about weird behavior on ZESTY after I updated from TRUSTY?
<holgerdanske> Any assistance would be obliged.
<nacc> washuu_de: no need for all caps. Did you go 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 17.04 ?
<ioria> holgerdanske, the host ?
<LordDragon> hey all
<tomreyn> holgerdanske: https://maheshhika.com/2012/09/28/virtual-box-verr_pdm_media_locked/
<gh16ito> Basically reinstalling all my graphics drivers (as I apparently have to do intermittently now) fixed my problem.
<LordDragon> so im using the "find" command with -type f and -mtime +14 to delete files older than 14 days
<gh16ito> Thanks ioria and tomreyn
<washuu_de> nacc: I installed 16.10 in a new partition
<LordDragon> yet depsite today being the 16th of august
<tomreyn> holgerdanske: also make sure the guest additions iso file is actually present on the host
<LordDragon> files from august 1st are still there
<LordDragon> what am i doing wrong?
<ioria> gh16ito, you'r welcm
<nacc> washuu_de: when? 16.10 is EOL. And what does that have to do with a upgrade?
<nacc> LordDragon: +14 would imply 15 days (due to fractional rounding)
<LordDragon> oh
<LordDragon> hmm
<LordDragon> how do i get modification date in ls ?
<nacc> LordDragon: see `man find` doc on '-atime'
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm trying to transfer a ubuntu install from one HDD to another, and I can't seem to get it to work.
<BluesKaj> using dd?
<OneM_Industries> I've used Gparted to copy the partition and set the boot flag, but for some reason the new drive is still not working in the machine.
<nacc> LordDragon: `ls -l` i think?
<LordDragon> oh ok. i thought that was file creation date
<nacc> LordDragon: i think it uses mtime by default
<washuu_de> nacc: the drive with my root partition with Trusty is (hopefully only temporally) dead. So I installed 16:10 from a SVS
<nacc> LordDragon: see `man ls`
<gabrielc> LordDragon: -t     sort by modification time, newest first
<OneM_Industries> BluesKaj: No, the partition copy tool in GParted.
<tomreyn> LordDragon: you can also use 'stat' instead of 'ls' to see all time stamps
<washuu_de> Sinse 16.10 is unsupportes I updated online
<nacc> tomreyn: +1, stat is more useful than the flags to `ls` imo as well
<nacc> washuu_de: right, so you didn't upgrade from trusty to zesty. you installed yakkety and upgraded to zesty?
<LordDragon> ok so theres no way to get EXACTLY 14 days then?
<LordDragon> question about crontab. what happens if for some reason the machine is off during a time specific job
<LordDragon> such as "00 00 * * * root command.sh"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im getting a firmware error to do with my cpu according to this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337563 i should download the file but mine isnt from kabylake skylake or broxton its from  Sandy Bridge
<washuu_de> true... My problem is that I get a few thousand messages into the syslog each time I reboot. There are also other problems. But I suspect Zesty doesn't work with Metacity. Is that true?
<LordDragon> does it go the job upon boot after the fact?
<LordDragon> go=do
<Southern_Gentlem> LordDragon,  it runs at the next time it is suppose to
<LordDragon> Southern_Gentlem: ok so it would skip the job when the machine was off
<nacc> LordDragon: presumable a ! -newermt <time> ?
<Southern_Gentlem> it wouldnt know the time it was off
<nacc> LordDragon: where <time> is generated to be <now - 14 * 24 hours>
<xplora1a> LordDragon, look at anacron this will run previously schduled tasks whe you turn back on. man anacron
<BluesKaj> OneM_Industries, never heard of that gparted option, I've always used dd
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: which ubuntu release are you running there? lsb_release -ds
<OneM_Industries> Ok. From what I know of both, they are roughly identical.
<campitor> gm everyone
<holgerdanske> tomreyn you saved my life
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 16.04
<MrCrackPotBuilde> think its zesty
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: so 16.04.0? or something else?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the latest version of 16.04
<tomreyn> holgerdanske: anytime, if it just involves providing commands on irc.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the comp isnt booted at the minute trying to figure out how to fix it
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: can you run the command i provided?
<campitor> I have a live usb flash that I created a few months back. Now it logs in automatically, but I can't remember my sudo password, can someone walk me through how I can reset my sudo pasword? it is 16.04.2 64 bit
<washuu_de> nacc:true... My problem is that I get a few thousand messages into the syslog each time I reboot. There are also other problems. But I suspect Zesty doesn't work with Metacity. Is that true?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> changing my boot splash really did a number on the comp
<campitor> if you have time and don't mind
<tgm4883> !password | campitor
<ubottu> campitor: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<nacc> washuu_de: i don't see why metacity wouldn't work?
<Metacity> It's true that I'm unemployed at the moment... :P
<nacc> Metacity: :)
<SimonNL> captured by some system I hope Metacity just like me.
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: sorry i hadn't read that the system is not running, yet. by the way, these are wanrnings, as indicated by the leading 'W:' (not errors). so they may not be that relevant.
<washuu_de> nacc:I have to collect tnfo of errors and warnings that weren't there with Trusty.
<BluesKaj> OneM_Industries, assume you created a boot flag on the first target partition
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<campitor> tgm4883 : thank you tgm4883, But I can not find any "rescue mode option" that the guide suggests, is it the same as recovery mode?
<xplora1a> LordDragon, if you list out /etc/anacron it will probably have statements to run everything in cron.daily cron.weekly and cro.monthly so if you put your script in there it will just sort it out for you.
<tgm4883> campitor: yes, recovery mode
<washuu_de> Can it be that Metacity is running on Unity and Unity doesn't like metacity? Like I don't like Unty?
<campitor> tgm4883 : there are two recovery mode options: 4.10, and 4.8...
<OneM_Industries> BluesKaj: Worst-case, I can stick with the old drive.
<tgm4883> campitor: those are kernels, pick one
<campitor> alright
<campitor> picked 4.10
<OneM_Industries> It's not failing, just ancient.
<LordDragon> xplora1a: i just used crontab -e :)
<xplora1a> well that will end up in crontab, and will only run if the machine is on at thet time, no retrospective running.
<LordDragon> xplora1a: does anacron run as root?
<campitor> tgm4883 : ok, a window appeared, then it went ahead to a terminal and now is asking me press enter for maintenance or press control d to continue
<xplora1a> Thinks like logrotate need to run daily, if you machine is off at midnight they wont run, so logs can build up. So anacron ensures that if the task hasent run within a period then it is started.
<campitor> thanks for helping me by the way
<campitor> that guide really needs to be totally updated
<campitor> ;(
<tgm4883> campitor: so update it when we're done ;)
<tgm4883> campitor: IIRC, you want maintenance
<xplora1a> LordDragon, yes all tasks run as the root user, you can add su <username> to switch.
<campitor> you can be certain of it
<tgm4883> campitor: and then it should give you a menu with one of the options being a shell
<campitor> tgm4883 : yes there was, I am there now
<campitor> so should I continue with the commands from the guide?
<tgm4883> campitor: ok, so you should be logged in as root now, so just do "passwd <username>" and it will have you change the password
<washuu_de> nacc: maybe there is a channel that you know of that deals with metacity problems?
<nacc> !alis | washuu_de
<ubottu> washuu_de: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<campitor> it just suddenly took me out of there, I don't know some network or something...
<zenguy> usb creation, rufus or netboot?
<campitor> me zenguy ?
<zenguy> no just asking which is better
<xplora1a> LordDragon, I use this in one of my scripts su -c "get-iplayer --pvr" stuart
<campitor> I have never had a problem with ubuntu's built in usb maker
<xplora1a> runs the command under the user stuart
<campitor> zenguy : use ubuntu's default
<zenguy> ok ty :)
<campitor> np, just a suggestion though, I am not a pro
<washuu_de> nacc: None that alis could find :-(
<nacc> washuu_de: well, you've not actually describe a problem, so it's hard to provide any insight
<campitor> tgm4883  I entered command: passwd tman, and then entered qqq as passwd, but it saysauthentication token manipulation error
<campitor> password unchanged
<tgm4883> campitor: hmm, are you mounted ro probably
<campitor> ok, probably
<washuu_de> brb
<campitor> yeap
<campitor> done nicely
<campitor> thanks
<washuu_de> nacc:OK. The first problem is that I get hundreds of syslog lines from readahead when I restart.
<nacc> washuu_de: disable readahead?
<w9qbj> rypervenche: thanks, your fsck suggestion last night worked  - actually modified fstab to do it.
<rypervenche> w9qbj: Awesome :)
<rypervenche> w9qbj: Out of curiosity, how did you modity fstab to do it? (I'm not yet using systemd, so it helps to learn these things as I help).
<washuu_de> Ok. I see wgat it is good for. And how can I disable t? The 'service <service> status command doesn't work anymore in Zesty.
<washuu_de> nacc: I forgot to prefix my msg with 'nacc:' again
<alkisg> Hi, I'm using xul-ext-ublock-origin, but now with firefox 55 it got marked as "legacy" and isn't running anymore. I see also xul-ext-ubufox marked as legacy. Any bug reports about them, any workarounds etc?
<tomreyn> alkisg: i guess you youl duninstall the package and use the upstream firefox add-on instead
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hey tomreyn im able to log into ubuntu what was the command to find the ubuntu16.04.???
<tomreyn> (i have not checked whether the upstream add-on works around the deprecation, but it's popular enough thhat i imagine it would be)
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: to determine your exact version? lsb_release -ds
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 16.04.3 lts
<alkisg> tomreyn: wouldn't that mean that I'd need to file a bug request so that the newer version is packaged?
<alkisg> tomreyn: also, I don't think ubufox is available via some other method than the ubuntu repositories...
<tomreyn> alkisg: if that's an official package for your ubuntu release and no one has reported this bug, yet, sure, do it.
<alkisg> tomreyn: ok, that was my question, if anyone can find a bug report because I can't...
<nacc> washuu_de: systemctl
<nacc> washuu_de: it seems like you should have moved to 16.04, not 17.04, imo
<alkisg> About ublock, ok, not everyone is using it, but I would imagine ubufox, being installed by default, would affect all users, so a bug report should be there already...
<isomorphismes> I upgraded to 16.04 and am having problems with gcc. I uninstalled and reinstalled build-essential (as suggested in an SO answer) but to no avail.
<isomorphismes> C compiler cannot create executables
<isomorphismes> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find crtbegin.o: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> alkisg: while xul-ext-ubufox is in the 'main' section, xul-ext-ublock-origin is in 'universe', so it receives community support (only)
<isomorphismes> I do have /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/5/crtbegin.o.
<alkisg> tomreyn: xul-ext-ublock-origin is maintained by chris coulson
<nacc> isomorphismes: `file /usr/bin/ld`?
<alkisg> tomreyn: but anyways, let's start with the ubufox issue, which is in main and preinstalled in all desktop variants, isn't that currently broken for everyone?
<alkisg> tomreyn: I thought that the legacy plugins would break in firefox 57, and not in 55=current, so maybe they missed some config...
<washuu_de> nacc: You are right. I dreaded to reinstall, though. Am I right thAt I can download 16.04 and burn it on a DVD and then boot from it ?
<nacc> washuu_de: should be fine -- i'd suggest usb rather than dvd, but whatever works best for you
<washuu_de> I have no USB stick.
<tomreyn> alkisg: it's possible that the only reason those add-ons are marked as legacy is thzat they're not installed throuigh addons.mozilla.org and thus don't have a signature firefox would consider valid, but i really know nothing about the deprecation you're discussing. i don't even know which ubuntu release you have there.
<campitor> i have setup a wifi hotspot on my laptop using a live ubuntu, now the problem is I don't know which option to use so that I can change the generated file in system-connections folder, to use 8.8.8.8 as the dns for all wifi conne3cting devices
<campitor> how can I do that?
<nacc> washuu_de: oh ok
<campitor> dns-search=8.8.8.8 ?
<gabrielc> campitor: check http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nmcli.1.html for network-manager managed interfaces
<campitor> dns=8.8.8.8;
<campitor> I think it should work
<isomorphismes> nacc: symbolic link to i686-linux-gnu-ld
<gabrielc> campitor: https://people.freedesktop.org/~lkundrak/nm-docs/nmcli-examples.html
<washuu_de> nacc:Can I just burn the iso file or do I have to convert it somehow?
<alkisg> tomreyn: I believe that if you go to about:addons, you'll see that you have ubufox and it's marked legacy. I'm using stock 16.04.3 packages.
<nacc> isomorphismes: ok, so 32-bit install, that's what i was checking
<isomorphismes> nacc: thx. I am thinking of changing everything to 64-bit because I think something somewhere might have gotten confused in the upgrade process
<isomorphismes> not exactly sure why I think that but have thought of changing for years and am already spending time on the upgrade....
<isomorphismes> ....and it removes one source of variation...
<nacc> isomorphismes: i'm not sure. Did you uninstall or purge build-essential?
<isomorphismes> nacc: uninstall, not purge
<isomorphismes> nacc: so maybe purging and reinstall build-essential is the first thing to try?
<nacc> isomorphismes: that's what i'd try
<tomreyn> alkisg: i see what you mean. in fact all the add-ons i'm using are marked as 'legacy', neither of them are disabled for this reason, however. so it's just that mozilla is starting the deprecation phase now.
<campitor> gabrielc : I am sorry but I didn't understand a word from those documents. I only need to setup the dns of the wifi hotspot. using the config file
<washuu_de> nacc:nvm... I'm reading the instructions.
<alkisg> tomreyn: do you have firefox 55, or some older version?
<campitor> because when you setup a 'shared hotspot' there is just no option to change DHCP or DNS settings
<tomreyn> alkisg: i got 55.0.1 on xubuntu on this system i was discussing just now.
<campitor> gabrielc : ?
<alkisg> tomreyn: I don't see e.g. ubufox and ublock marked as disabled, but they don't appear, their code isn't being executed at all. Which extension do you have that still works?
<tomreyn> alkisg: I've got "Ubuntu Modifications" listed as legacy but active, this should be 'ubufox'. all other add-ons which i have not chosen to disable are still listed as active, and as far as i can tell, still work.
<tomreyn> alkisg: if i interpret https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ublock-origin/+bug/1602349 correctly then uubufox hasn't been working for a year or so.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1602349 in ublock-origin (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-ublock-origin is disabled by firefox for lack of signature" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> tomreyn: do you mean "ublock hasn't been working"? It stopped working today...
<alkisg> Signatures  aren't necessary for locally installed extensions anymore
<tomreyn> alkisg: oh okay, that explains why your ublock xul package still worked till yesterday.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure why it would have stopped working today, though
<tomreyn> alkisg: have you tried starting firefox from a temrinal to see the messages printed? also check the web console.
<alkisg> tomreyn: today was the firefox 54 to 55 upgrade... Start-Date: 2017-08-16  11:14:06 Commandline: /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade Upgrade: linux-libc-dev:amd64 (4.4.0-91.114, 4.4.0-92.115), xul-ext-ubufox:amd64 (3.2-0ubuntu1, 3.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), firefox-locale-el:amd64 (54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 55.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2), firefox-locale-en:amd64 (54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 55.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2), firefox:amd64 (54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.
<isomorphismes> nacc: thanks, same problem though
<oerheks> alkisg,  open in browser: about:config?filter=extensions.legacy.enabled and set it to true? in my FF55 it is true already
<oerheks> found @ https://www.ghacks.net/2017/08/12/how-to-enable-legacy-extensions-in-firefox-57/
<alkisg> oerheks: yes, it's set to true here as well
<nemo> oerheks: heh. yeah. that was the first thing I searched for
<alkisg> Maybe ublock is using some api that has been disabled :/ I'll need to try another legacy extension to see if it works or not...
<nemo> alkisg: for me it was Tab Candy
<nemo> er. Tab Groups
<Adyeths> I just installed the latest firefox updates in ubuntu 16.04 ... and now firefox only wants to run in headless mode. No browser window now. Does anyone have any idea how to fix that so it runs normally again?
<tomreyn> alkisg: https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2017/05/16/compatibility-firefox-55/ https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2017/02/16/the-road-to-firefox-57-compatibility-milestones/
<tomreyn> nemo: so in your case it's probably this change which is getting in the way: "Replace the sNextTabParent setup with something more robust. This mainly affected tab add-ons that use or override openURIInFrame and related functions"
<alkisg> tomreyn: sounds like a possible cause, if ff 54/55 cause some legacy extensions not to run...
<Inferno_geek> I have an error: When I try to open something like software properties or update manager, the graphic authentication window opens for a second, then it closes. Is there a way to get it working?
<nemo> tomreyn: well. that and the Tab Groups author having given up in depression
<nemo> tomreyn: noscript is another one too, although I usually don't run that in nightly
<tomreyn> nemo: i have noscript installed, it still works here.
<nemo> tomreyn: it's funny tho. if you enable "legacy" in nightly you still can't reinstall your addons in a clean profile
<nemo> tomreyn: oh???
<nemo> tomreyn: huh. I was subscribed to the tracking bug
<nemo> there as no move on it recently
<tomreyn> v5.0.8.1
<oerheks> Adyeths, remove the ~/.mozilla and ~/.cache/mozilla folders and restart FF
<nemo> omg
<nemo> tomreyn: I mised a FIXED!
<nemo> yaaaay!
<nemo> tomreyn: Tab Groups and NoScript were the 2 I install almost everywhere
<tomreyn> :)
<washuu_de> nacc:The DVD is burned. Thank you for the tip. I try if it works as live-CD
<nemo> tomreyn: great so if someone takes over Tab Groups I'll be all set - my backup plan was ESR
<nemo> did not look forward to reorganising all those tabs yet again
<nemo> was annoying enough when it was stripped from default and I had to fix all my hundreds of tabs by hand months ago
<NikoliB> Hello... was joining Ubuntu-Beginners seems it forwards to here..
<Adyeths> thank you oerheks ... I will try that. I had removed .mozilla but forgot about .cache ... hopefully it works.
<nemo> tomreyn: http://fasezero.com/lastnotice.html  this was the tab groups author's rant btw - he mentions some other addons, but since I don't use 'em, am not invested 😃
<Adyeths> nope, didn't work. still insists on running headless.
<DJones> NikoliB: Yes thats right, I think that channel got merged here some time ago
<nemo> tomreyn: oh. wait. no it isn't.. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1214733
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1214733 in WebExtensions: Compatibility "[tracking] Support NoScript as a WebExtension" [Normal,New]
<nemo> tomreyn: still broken
<nemo> tomreyn: the fixed message was for a dependency
<tomreyn> nemo: all i can tell i that noscript v5.0.8.1 (installed from AMO) works for me on this xubuntu 16.04.3 amd64 with firefox 55.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2
<tomreyn> it is still marked as 'legacy', of course, and not a 'WebExtension', yet (and probably can never be).
<NikoliB> So anyone got a good list of sites/books to start with? I'm not really a beginner but don't work in Linux on a daily basis so don't want to assume I can skip something
<DJones> !manual | NikoliB
<ubottu> NikoliB: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nemo> tomreyn: yeah. I'm referring to firefox 57
<nemo> tomreyn: 55 is still fine
<nemo> tomreyn: basically working up my fallback plan 😉
<nemo> tomreyn: in 57 nightly (and maybe beta) you can still enable legacy with a config flag, and that's what I do
<nemo> tomreyn: you can't install legacy tho, unless you hit the xpi manually.  AMO hides them
<tomreyn> nemo: i see. didnt notice you discussing firefox 57
<NikoliB> @ubottu thanks. I work in IT and have for a while just trying to get back into linux and linux based hypervisors
<nemo> tomreyn: it was kind of a response to oerheks link - was noting I'd done the same thing
<Adyeths> I installed the latest firefox updates in ubuntu 16.04 ... and now firefox only wants to run in headless mode. No browser window now. Does anyone have any idea how to fix that so it runs normally again? (deleting ~/.cache/mozilla and ~/.mozilla didn't work.)
<NikoliB> is the O'Reilly Linux book in a Nutshell I think still the top read?
<Adyeths> anyone know where I can go to get some help with a problem with firefox in Ubuntu?
<loppy2> is that deja dup gui hackup a front end to duplicity? or a seperate program?
<NikoliB> given this is an Ubuntu themed channel I'm guessing I know the general consensus but any suggestions/reasons about which flavor of linux to dig into for IT realted work? CentOS because it's based off RedHat?
<Pici> NikoliB: theres ##linux if you want a more general consensus.  We're just going to say Ubuntu here.
<NikoliB> Right that was a my guess as well
<Peyam> Hi, I have diable startup applications in .config/startup still when I restart the distro they will start again
<loppy2> does deja dup have a official repo?
<gondolf> Anyone here familiar with bind dns?
<JustTheDoctor> hello i am currently using a ubuntu 16.04 VPS and would like to check my source.list and make sure its upto current official repo's for the version/upgrades can anyone take a look at my pastebin of my source.list and recommend what to lose and what to add?
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HXSnpkZw/
<oerheks> JustTheDoctor, enable what you want in softwarecenter > sources # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<JustTheDoctor> I want to upgrade my 16.04 to 17.04 and i have a vps with ssh terminal access only at the moment,
<oerheks> not sure if that VPS gives an option.. usually they are heavily tweaked
<JustTheDoctor> once i can upgrade to 17.04 i will be installing / setting up a xfce based vnc server
<oerheks> JustTheDoctor, upgrade? see that VPS manual, or ask them for an up2date image?
<JustTheDoctor> aparently all i needed to do was sudo apt update and sudo apt dist-upgrade
<JustTheDoctor> see, ubuntu is the OS, the vps can do whatever ubuntu can do,
<oerheks> dist-upgrade does not bring 17.04 .. just saying
<JustTheDoctor> no special "manual" needed.
<oerheks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<JustTheDoctor> http://idroot.net/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-16-10-ubuntu-17-04/ this tells me what to do, it involves making do-release-upgrade work
<oerheks> JustTheDoctor, go ahead, try it, i guess you will fail.
<JustTheDoctor> and if i dont, do i get a cookie?
<JustTheDoctor> lol
<oerheks> sure :-D
<JustTheDoctor> ok here's where i need a lil help
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MSmcTTtZ/
<JustTheDoctor> do i want normal or lts?
<warri0rr> LTS = long term support
<JustTheDoctor> is 16.04 a lts release?
<warri0rr> yes
<Pici> yes
<JustTheDoctor> ok thank you
<oerheks> lts = 16.04 -> 18.04 ( not out yet)
<warri0rr> Every two years there is a lts
<oerheks> so i guess 'normal'
<warri0rr> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 etc
<JustTheDoctor> what is zesty?
<JustTheDoctor> is ubuntu 17.04 zesty?
<warri0rr> !ubottu zesty
<JustTheDoctor> !ubuntu zesty
<JustTheDoctor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes yup, looks like it.
<warri0rr> I thought the bot had an entry for that
<warri0rr> Check g00gle
<JustTheDoctor> so lts didnt work,
<oerheks> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/zesty
<warri0rr> ...
<JustTheDoctor> i changed it to normal, and its updating to zesty
<JustTheDoctor> my vps must not have been a official lts release version
<oerheks> "so lts didn't work"... yeah, why asking and not accepting answers..
<warri0rr> I would have chosen lts..
<warri0rr> for the vps
<JustTheDoctor> i asked, listened to warri0rr and then it  failed
<warri0rr> Unless it's short term
<oerheks> warri0rr +1, lts is stable for VPS indeed
<JustTheDoctor> when i did lts, the command couldnt find a update, when i changed it to normal, it found zesty and is updating
<warri0rr> The thing with ubuntu is that release upgrades tend to break things..
<JustTheDoctor> warri0rr: i think the 16.04 i was running is a heavily modified version from my vps provider that is a one size fits all, i dont think it was 'officially' 16.04 lts,
<TwoNotes> My Ubuntu box has an Intel dual-band 7260 wifi card, yet 5GHz band is not offered.  What setting do I need to change?   Admin region is already set to US
<JustTheDoctor> Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab123.9 x86_64)
<JustTheDoctor> YAY it worked,
<JustTheDoctor> thanks guys
<fiord> Dunno if he's still here, but just want to say thanks kostkon, I took the plunge and upgraded to Xenial. Took a bit but the Oibaf drivers work with my card and things are running really well now.
<Fa1th> hello
<Fa1th> I have a problem with ubuntu and ubuntu flavours
<Fa1th> Every os compared to windows feels laggy
<Fa1th> The gui animation stutters and is slow
<Fa1th> what can be the cause?
<tomreyn> Fa1th: this can be due to limited hardware support in open source drivers.
<oerheks> Fa1th, what are the specs of your machine, and graphics card?
<tomreyn> you may want to switch to proprietary drivers instead.
<Fa1th> i5 7500, gtx 1060 3gb and 8 gb of ram
<tomreyn> also, lack of RAM could be why. indeed, more info needed.
<tomreyn> are you using open source or proprietary graphics drivers?
<Fa1th> stock didnt change anything
<Fa1th> I'am currently on windows hdd
<tomreyn> ok, that's the open ones then
<Bashing-om> Fa1th: Pastenin ' sudo lshw -C ' let's know the graphic's driver situation in general .
<Bashing-om> pastebin*
<tomreyn> Settings -> Additional drivers lets you switch to proprietary drivers.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, with this hardware, i would have assumed it not to feel sluggish on nouveau.
<tomreyn> (so it might be something else)
<Fa1th> Yes i had a old laptop with a i3 2130m and 8 gb of ram ,and after like opening up the browser the system was overheating and was unresponsive
<Fa1th> And now with this hardware i'am shocked that i have animation lags
<Fa1th> pc isnt overheating i checked some temps and it was like on windows
<tomreyn> still more info is needed, i was just guessing wildly. i suggest you do as Bashing-om says.
<Fa1th> Ok Thanks for the help will try to switch to the proprietary and see if it fixes it, i also was searching on the webs and people recommend some compiz hack and disable sync to vblank
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Yay team !
<kk4ewt> Fa1th,  first thing would be open it up and clean the heatsink and redo the processor gue
<Fa1th> the pc build is fresh
<Fa1th> like 3-4 months
<Fa1th> on windows everything is fine
<Fa1th> max temp while heavy gaming 65 C on cpu and 73 on gpu
 * tomreyn high 5's
<apathie00> Any one around that could answer a question for me?
<oerheks> hi apathie00, ask wait and see
<apathie00> I'm trying to install 16.04 via cd and usb key and get the same error when booting
<apathie00> invalid arguement for filesystem
<oerheks> Did you perform a check on the iso?
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<apathie00> i checked the md5 on the download that was proper
<oerheks> oke, then what is on that HDD?
<apathie00> when booting i tried to use the check disk
<apathie00> It was a windows 7, installed suse but didnt like it
<Bashing-om> apathie00: ^ Boot the installer, and pastebin the result of terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' . We see then what you are working with .
<apathie00> [sudo] password for root:
<apathie00> Model: ATA TOSHIBA MK5061GS (scsi)
<apathie00> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<apathie00> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<apathie00> Partition Table: msdos
<apathie00> Disk Flags:
<nacc> !pastebin | apathie00
<ubottu> apathie00: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apathie00> how much came through
<apathie00> bot silenced me
<apathie00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25328754/
<apathie00> link to info
<oerheks> oh, btrfs/xfs .. remove partition 2 5 6 7, and hit install again?
<oerheks> * first 5 6 7, then 2
<apathie00> oerheks thanks for the advice restarting to see how i get on
<SkyLord12345> hello
<Bashing-om> SkyLord12345: Speak, and you shall be spoken to ( as in type it ).
<SkyLord12345> i install Jitsi - how do i video call with it? I am writing via Jitsi right now
<nacc> SkyLord12345: is jitsi an ubuntu package?
<Bashing-om> !info Jitsi
<ubottu> Package Jitsi does not exist in zesty
<bazhang> !info jitsi
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in zesty
<nacc> SkyLord12345: if not, might want to ask jitsi how to use their product, not us
<nacc> heh
<SkyLord12345> heh)))
<nacc> (yeah, I also didn't see it in rmadison)
<SkyLord12345> jitsi.org - ts is analog skype
<Bashing-om> nacc: git go ?
<bazhang> analog vid calls?
<SkyLord12345> http://jitsi.org/downloads/
<SkyLord12345> yeah
<bazhang> SkyLord12345, then contact jitsi
<nacc> Bashing-om: sorry?
<Bashing-om> nacc: Regrets , just a play on words that - git to look at a package as opposed to rmadison .
<nacc> Bashing-om: ah :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, not quite there, since we don't import the world :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: ( see I have been doing a bit of homework )
<nacc> Bashing-om: good to hear! :)
#ubuntu 2017-08-17
<SkyLord12345> What is anybody email? i will add to Jitsi
<nacc> SkyLord12345: that's not really appropriate for this channel.
<SkyLord12345> via PM ?
<bazhang> SkyLord12345, take the chatter elsewhere please
<nacc> SkyLord12345: still not appropriate.
<SkyLord12345> Hello! I have  a problem, guys((( Ubuntu and notification-daemon Dunst
<SkyLord12345> It's did'nt run
<SkyLord12345> output is @there is already running another daemon@
<JustTheDoctor> i compiled a gui app that has a executeable if i type ./appname in console it will start, but if i doube click the icon it wont load it asks what program i want to load it with, can anyone recommend how i could launch it from the desktop icon? I'm using ubuntu 17.04, xfce and vnc
<bodangly> Bashing-om: Wanted to thank you for your help the other evening. My laptop is working fine still, so all those steps saved it.
<Bashing-om> bodangly: Hey Glad2 help . A thanks goes a long way to the next one :)
<JustTheDoctor> hmm, i just installed yukuake and konsole, when i open it and i type, most of my keys that i input show up differ, like if i type abcd i get something like asfe
<JustTheDoctor> and idea's on how i can fix this?
<calamari> was helping a friend with ubuntu user last night. they religiously applied updates and had HUNDREDS of old kernels, so applying anything kernel related took over 15 minutes in update-grub. My question is: is there a package that will automatically remove old kernels when, say, there are more than 5? It needs to be automatic or at worst something scriptable
<neverme> Hi everyone, when the daily apt runs, it is stopping some services and is not starting it again, what should I change in other for those service to be started again once apt daily is done?
<Bashing-om> calamari: 'sudo apt autoremove' . Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you. Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' .
<calamari> Bashing-om: tried that.. they weren't listed in autoremove
<calamari> maybe that is a recent feature and they need to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 to get it?
<Bashing-om> calamari: Then the a) package manager is broke , b) /boot/ is full and no operating head room . in these events one can renove old kernels .
<calamari> well, I was forced to just manually move the old files to another dir
<calamari> because to remove the old kernels via package manager would have taken days... weeks?
<Bashing-om> calamari: Only need the one booting kernel installed, nice to keep one other as a back up .
<Bashing-om> calamari: Package manager can remove in minutes .
<calamari> Bashing-om: not in this case. as I said, update-grub was taking at least 15 minutes PER kernel
<calamari> and then it was even longer after it got past that, maybe about 5 minutes more per kernel
<Bashing-om> calamari: Yhen the system is in a inconsistent state. http://termbin.com/7o9d . interested in seeing how long it takes autoremove to work ?
<JustTheDoctor> how would i set a file to have the permissions of -rwxr-xr-x
<Stanley00> JustTheDoctor: chmod 755 filename, or chmod u=rwx,g=rx,o=rx filename
<JustTheDoctor> thank you,
<JustTheDoctor> I'm still trying to figure out why i can launch the app i compiled from xfce4 desktop ;(
<Stanley00> JustTheDoctor: it usually just need execute permission, so chmod +x should work fine too
<CuChulaind> at what point during login are the bash_completion.d scripts run?
<JustTheDoctor> i've done chmod 755 and +x on it,
<JustTheDoctor> it still wont launch xfce doesnt see it as a executeable, it asks me which program to open it with
<CuChulaind> how can I use this to get a different shell when login completes?
<Stanley00> JustTheDoctor: then it simple just can't run by itself, is it a script file?
<JustTheDoctor> nope,
<JustTheDoctor> its a exe app compiled from source.
<JustTheDoctor> if i open a console and type ./appname it runs no problem.
<Stanley00> JustTheDoctor: hmm, it's strange, can you run "file ./appname" to make sure it's elf executable file?
<th0r> JustTheDoctor, try running it in a shell 'sh ./appname'
<JustTheDoctor> of o do ./appname alone it works
<th0r> JustTheDoctor, yes, but you want to run it from a shortcut. Edit the shortcut to read 'sh ./appname'
<th0r> JustTheDoctor, the shortcut doesn't work because the app needs to run in a shell. When you start it from a terminal, you are in a shell
<snowcatman> hello, in vlc i get permision denied for playing my dvd, can anyone help?
<David> snowcatman: Try right clicking the dvd drive from your file manager and click properties, there click on the rw permissions checkbox.
<David> Then relaunch vlc.
<David> snowcatman: Tell ne if it works!
<David> Sorry me not ne
<snowcatman> David, i dont see that option
<David> snowcatman: Try the clicking on permissions rather than properties.
<snowcatman> there is no rw and security context is unknown
<David> Hmmm... You could try ripping an mp4 from the cd.
<David> What kind of dvd is this?
<David> Is it drm protected
<snowcatman> comercial dvd movie for my kids "a dogs purpose"
<snowcatman> just wanting to play the dvd, not rip it.
<David> Ah... Its probably protected by drm... Try another video playing application (gnome video?) or run vlc as sudo.
<snowcatman> its telling me that vlc is not suppost to be run as root, does not open vlc
<David> Did you try gnome video
<snowcatman> permision denied
<David> Not as sudo
<David> ?
<snowcatman> um, so far nothing is happening
<snowcatman> in sudo totem i dont get anything
<David> Gnome video must be loading otherwise relaunch it
<snowcatman> ok
<David> From the dash start menu
<David> (superkey)
<snowcatman> ok, i deleted what i had in there and added from the dvd drive. i get picture and other langues but no sound
<snowcatman> David,  well its not the main movie, its the do not pirate part of the dvd. not the main part.
<RingtailedFox> heya guys... i downloaded Ubuntu 17.04 for my tower, but... i'm unsure if it will run on it.  the thing has a dual-core celeron processor at 2 GHz, a 250 GB drive and only 2 GB of ram... i just want to use it to compile source code for things like openwrt....
<RingtailedFox> what are my options?
<[n0mad]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<RingtailedFox> thankies
<[n0mad]> you meet the requirements I think
<RingtailedFox> hi-ho firefox... awayyyyyyyyy! :P
<capella> Mozilla eh... heh ... my favorite mobile browser
 * RingtailedFox reminesces about the halcyon NCSA Mosaic days P
<RingtailedFox> :P
 * capella remembers running Communicator :)
<RingtailedFox> same
<RingtailedFox> hell, last year i fired up VirtualBox nd got Windows for Workgroups 3.11 online with Netscape Communicator :P
<RingtailedFox> ok. so... it might be tight, but i can run ubuntu on my old tower.  good to know. :D
<crash1hd> hey everyone I was upgrading 14.04 and everything was working great but when it got to about 80% done it locked up I rebooted and I now see error: no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed If i put in a live usb and boot to the ubuntu desktop I see the hdd in disk and I am able to mount it (did a smart test and it passes) I also was able to successfully install the live usb version of ubuntu overtop of itself yet when i
<crash1hd> reboot and take out the usb I still get error: no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed ??? any advice
#ubuntu 2017-08-18
<Oct2pus> ah alright
<Oct2pus> thanks i already just use systemd but i saw a help comand for disabling apache.service
<jamie_1> hey im having and interesting issue with my mouse and keyboard. for some odd reason it cant seem to do both inputs at once. it used to do it fine but now when i play my games i have to do one at a time or it cancels the other out
<jamie_1> any ideas
<jamie_1> nvm i might have gotten it
<mrpanda> @echo off
<Hanonim> Hi guys
<Hanonim> My sysadmin installed ubuntu 17 and i can't find any vim package with py2 support, such as vim-nox-py2
<Hanonim> can i do something about it ?
<blabla> Hanonim: type "sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update"
<blabla> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Hanonim> blabla: already there, i can see vim-nox with py3 support but not vim-nox-py2 like on my 16.04 system
<Hanonim> :(
<qswz> what's the diff between "sudo systemctl start foo"  and "sudo service foo start" ?
<nacc> qswz: systemctl is for systemd and service is for sysv
<nacc> qswz: use systemctl for any ubuntu 16.04+
<qswz> ah ok, but both work for mysql for example
<qswz> to stop or start
<nacc> Hanonim: they were explicitly dropped in 2:8.0.0095-1ubuntu1 in 17.04
<nacc> Hanonim: see `apt changelog vim`
<qswz> thanks, I'll read on that
<nacc> Hanonim: and in debian, there is an entry for 2:7.4.2330-1 that says all packaged addons support 2 and 3
<nacc> qswz: service is deprecated going forward
<nacc> (i think)
<qswz> thanks ok
<pragomer> hi. where to put grub while an efi-installation?
<pragomer>  to sda or to sda2 (which is called "Windows Boot Manager")
<foul_owl> What's a good foss video chat with end to end encryption
<hateball> foul_owl: xmpp jingle ?
<hateball> foul_owl: or anything webrtc
<foul_owl> Jingle looks like a spec to me
<foul_owl> Is there an implementation of that spec?
<thyriaen> Hey, i downloaded the ubuntu version of the AMD-GPU PRO and got following error: https://hastebin.com/emunejacic.pas
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Netham45> "W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (9 vs 13).
<Netham45> " I've got a weird setup, I'm sure it's my fault, anyone know where I can figure out what triggers these?
<nrdb> hi :-)  having some trouble with file permissions... currently I am trying to get lighttpd to use a different log directory.. the directory "/root/wrs/log" has the permissions of "drwxrwxrwx 2 www-data root 4096 Aug 18 17:46 log" ... I have loged in as the user www-data ... when I try to create the file "touch /root/wrs/log/lighttpd.error.log" ... I the error "touch: cannot touch '/root/wrs/log/lighttpd.error.log': Permission denied" ...
<nrdb>  why? the directory has write permissions for the log directory
<lotuspsychje> Netham45: hastebin.com us the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade plz?
<Netham45> lotuspsychje, ubuntu repos are all I have, 0 packages need anything. Fully up to date.
<lotuspsychje> Netham45: when do you that error exactly?
<jamesnot> Hello I have problems with Xubuntu 16.04.2 installed on ASUS X554L. The brightness keys do not work and I tried acpi osi and acpi vendor workarounds, but to no avail.
<lotuspsychje> jamesnot: perhaps play with different kernels as a test, also a tail on syslog or dmesg could provide us usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> Netham45: did you manually installed something or compile?
<lotuspsychje> nrdb: perhaps more specific channels could also help, like ##httpd ?
<jamesnot> https://pastebin.com/eudY1iUa is my dmesg
<lotuspsychje> jamesnot: few unsupported errors in acpi i can read
<zetheroo> jbd2 is running non-stop on my Ubuntu 16.04 system (http://imgur.com/a/CEqnM) - how can I disable it?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/306626/jbd2-constantly-writing-to-disk
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I saw that but it didn't look like something which disabled the service but just kills the process
<zetheroo> or?
<zetheroo> I just tried 'pkill gvfsd-metadata' and jbd2 is still running
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: i think you need the remove also and perhaps a reboot after
<zetheroo> ok - trying that and a reboot now
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: nope .. it's still running
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: is it a classic HD or ssd?
<zetheroo> hd
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: what brand?
<zetheroo> hmm .. not sure
<zetheroo> probably WD
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: perhaps do some tests on your hd, check syslog about IO errors? bad sectors n such
<zetheroo> yep, both are WDC WD30EZRX-00D
<zetheroo> but what does that all have to do with jbd2?
<zetheroo> and disabling it ...
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: all threads looked up related jdb2 and ubuntu gives me disk writing issues
<zetheroo> so jbd2 is/could be writing all the time due to disk write issues?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: i think that might be the case
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: found an old bug aswell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Low,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: ubuntu version you are on?
<zetheroo> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: full up to date?
<zetheroo> gah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560/comments/110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Low,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: .2 or .3?
<zetheroo> .3
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: did you have this on .2?
<zetheroo> I don't know
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: new install?
<zetheroo> pretty recent .. like 1 month or so
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: okay, its worth a test to install .1 or .2 to see if you can reproduce
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: but i would deep investigate HD issues in your logs first
<zetheroo> we kinda have monitoring (testing) running there ... so I can't just reformat and reinstall.
<zetheroo> ok, logas
<zetheroo> logs*
<zetheroo> just updating to latest kernel and rebooting first
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: run a few tests
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<zetheroo> Seriously? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985454&p=12386709#post12386709
<tomeaton17> Is there a way to change the text scaling for each monitor? Because when I connect a 1080p screen to my 4k laptop the text on the 1080p screen is huge and so is the mouse cursor
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  Display in the system settings ... you can un/check Mirror
<tomeaton17> The displays aren't mirrored
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  xrandr to the rescue ... this is an old post, 2012 ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  arandr is a GUI for xrandr
<tomeaton17> Hmm I couldn't find a way to change scaling in arandr
<tomeaton17> I don't really understand the method in the link you gave
<tomeaton17> And why does changing the scaling of laptop screen change scaling of external monitor
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  use xrandr in the terminal ... scroll down to <73> on the provided link ^^^
<Gerritjan> can sombody tell m what to do with this error because i checked the path an its right: Project ERROR: Cannot run target compiler '/home/gerrit/opt/gcc-4.7-linaro-rpi-gnueabihf/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++'. Maybe you forgot to setup the environment?
<MonkeyDust> Gerritjan  rpi has its own channel... there's also #ubuntu-arm
<fub> Hi. I have a fresh ubuntu 16.04 installed and now trying to install wine. But it tells me I have "broken packages": http://dpaste.com/1CYHRDR
<MonkeyDust> fub  type    sudo apt -f install
<fub> MonkeyDust: no, there is nothing broken during installation.
<fub> I figured it out, I needed to add i386 as an arch
<fub> thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> fub  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<MonkeyDust> oh, ok
<tomeaton17> MonkeyDust: My resolutions are not the same. I don't understand where he gets the 320 or most of the numbers
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  it may be hardware related, type of video card etc
<tomeaton17> ok thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<growp> ubuntu is simply debian with a shit ui
<MonkeyDust> growp  not here
<growp> it's true
<MonkeyDust> growp  if you don't like it, don't use it
<growp> if ubuntu was not debian it would respond to ubuntu packages not debian packages
<growp> ubuntu = shit version of debian
<MonkeyDust> growp  thank you for sharing your opinion with the channel, now stop
<zetheroo> #troll
<growp> can i share my opinion on affirmative action?
<MonkeyDust> growp  not here
<growp> and how repealing jim crow laws have destroyed society?
<growp> gee thanks democrats
<zetheroo> anyone know how to disable jbd2 in Ubuntu 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> growp  this is the help channel, not place for sharing opinions
<MonkeyDust> not the place*
<Peanut> Hi, on Ubuntu 17.04, is there a way to remove the bluetooth indicator, given that my machine does not have bluetooth?
<EriC^^> Peanut: settings > bluetooth > at the bottom show in menu bar
<Peanut> EriC^^: Thanks, I completely overlooked that because every other option in there is greyed out ("No Bluetooth adapters found").
<EriC^^> Peanut: no problem
<Peanut> EriC^^: Just relogged, works great. Is there also a way to make it not start all the bluetooth related programs (bluetoothd, indicator-bluetooth-service, blueman-applet) ?
<Peanut> Wud.. withoud doing it, the bluetooth indicator came back *lol*
<Peanut> The setting is still 'off'.
<EriC^^> Peanut: maybe you can mask the services or uncheck them from "startup applications" in the dash
<EriC^^> !masking
<EriC^^> Peanut: in the bottom is the show in menubar checked?
<Peanut> EriC^^: Not checked anymore, since you told me about that option. Seems to have no effect.
<MonkeyDust> Peanut  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25338964/
<Peanut> MonkeyDust: Interesting.. but, how do you disable them after making them visible?
<EriC^^> Peanut: try "sudo systemctl mask name-of-service"
<MonkeyDust> Peanut  i'm not using ubuntu myself atm... 'startup application' is the closest thing that comes to mind
<duzi> I am reading the book "Linux, The Complete Reference". In this book, I read that the OS first loads the program in memory and then its intructions are executed. I was just curious to know what's the way to check that the program is loaded in memory in Ubuntu?
<duzi> I'm using xenial
<duzi> and I'm just a newbie :P
<hateball> duzi: ps
<duzi> hateball: I ran "man ps" and it says ps displays information about the selection of active processes. What does this mean?
<mrottenkolber> Hi, so I have a (systemd) user unit, and it restarted this morning at 4 am, I want to know why it exited (status), and see its journal from before it restarted.
<hateball> duzi: a process is a program that is loaded
<hateball> duzi: "ps ux" to show what your user is running
<mrottenkolber> I am starting to get the feeling that systemd wiped all traces of the previous run, so how do I persist these things in the future?
<hateball> duzi: not really sure what you're after, perhaps #linux can answer better
<duzi> duzi: That I know, but what is this "selection of active processes". Does it select or what? I can't understand.
<hateball> duzi: selects based on the options passed to it, "ux" being one, or perhaps "aux" to show all users
<duzi> oops I tagged myself :P
<MonkeyDust> duzi  as hateball says: better ask in ##linux
<hateball> or if this is ##homework :p
<duzi> sure, thanks :)
<Mis-anthrope> ps shows you the processes that are active in that session
<Mis-anthrope> everything sans zombies
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does anyone know why would my network devices (from single two port card) would have different names? https://bpaste.net/show/3148c113ce67
<leeyaa> default ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<leeyaa> i hate systemd
<leeyaa> oh thats some udev nonsense
<brainwash> it's not nonsense
<leeyaa> brainwash: so why different names considering it is same device
<brainwash> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<leeyaa> thats one card
<nils_> odd names indeed
<akik> leeyaa: you can set it back as it was before with net.ifnames=0
<nils_> or you can define names you like in interfaces(5)
<akik> leeyaa: add that kernel parameter
<leeyaa> akik: i know but my other nodes use names such as enp1s0 etc
<leeyaa> so i want to match it
<nils_> same hardware?
<akik> the names that come with usb adapters are comical
<nils_> akik, lol yeah
<leeyaa> nils_: yeah e1000e
<leeyaa> thats why i find it weird
<nils_> leeyaa, talking about the mainboard
<leeyaa> nils_: no, mb is different
<leeyaa> but network card is the same
<nils_> yeah the kernel will get the names from EFI or BIOS or something so this isn't really as reliable as one would like.
<leeyaa> nils_: yes, not exactly predictable
<leeyaa> is it possible to name it from en1 to enp1s0 ?
<leeyaa> ah, whatever, ill just disable this crap
<leeyaa> and go with eth0 and eth1
<leeyaa> too bad i have to change a few other nodes as well
<Gargoyle> Indeed. Do not embrace the change, get the pitchforks out instead!
<nils_> I think you can map it in interfaces based on mac address
<Gargoyle> I suppose the real question is, why do you care?
<leeyaa> Gargoyle: consistency and ease of management
<Gargoyle> what are you doing to the interface by it's name?
<leeyaa> i dont like having 5 servers with enwhatever and 10 servers with eth1
<nils_> Gargoyle, well having one port on the card named en01 and the other one named enp2s0 isn't particularly intuitive
<leeyaa> i have scripts and stuff that run across the board
<leeyaa> and yes, also having enp2s0 with eno1 is just bad
<akik> leeyaa: you can rename them with udev rules
<Gargoyle> Well, surly the best option would be to give them logical names and make your script even more cross platform / robust?
<nils_> compared to things like /dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG[..] or something like that.
<leeyaa> akik: i might just disable it until it really is predictable
<nils_> Gargoyle, yes
<nils_> use mapping in interfaces in conjunction with get-mac-address.sh or something. I think I had that with one of those dongles but that particular piece of hardware was stolen some time ago :/
<leeyaa> nils_: will do once i have the time to invest in doing it. right now i just wanted to make it consistent and provision a few servers
<nils_> caveat emptor, here be dragons etc...
<nils_> there is a good reason for this renaming business, back in the day sometimes the interfaces got assigned in different order
<leeyaa> ;p
<nils_> I've seen things that would make grown linux sysadmins tremble in fear!
<leeyaa> well for ~5 years ive never seen some of my interface to get wrong name assigned. granted i use just ubuntu and centos
<sud0x3> Im trying to build a snap package using the snapcraft snap but im getting apt errors.
<Gerritjan> tarls
<Linkandzelda> would anyone be able to help me? ive got a server running ubuntu 16.04, and suddenly it cant resolve any domains. everything was working until about 4am today. im able to ping ip addresses but pinging domains or doing nslookups simply fails. ive tried restarting it, does not fix the issue. any ideas?
<nils_> Linkandzelda, can you resolve using alternative nameservers? e.g.: host ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8
<Linkandzelda> nils_: no, and i tried that too
<nils_> Linkandzelda, any changes to netfilter / iptables?
<Linkandzelda> my dns is set to use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, and im able to ping those ips
<Linkandzelda> no edits on the system
<nils_> Linkandzelda, perhaps a firewall in between? My next approach would be to try and see with tcpdump what happens with the DNS packets
<Linkandzelda> nils_: would you have an idea of how to check that?
<nils_> Linkandzelda, and just to verify, this doesn't resolve either: host ubuntu.com 208.78.70.27
<Linkandzelda> nils_: no, and i should mention it just sits there
<nils_> Linkandzelda, sadly I tend to get the syntax wrong when it comes to tcpdump filters, but it should be a quick google away.
<Linkandzelda> ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<nils_> which means it's waiting for a reply that's not coming :(
<Linkandzelda> this is a VM of 2, and the 2nd box is not suffering from this
<cloudbud> Im trying to install a custom package but I am getting an error : dpkg: error processing package market-oauth-go (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  market-oauth-go E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rory> is that a package you made yourself cloudbud ?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: that is an unsupported package. You'll need to seek support from it's developer.
<cloudbud> yes rory
<rory> It's failing because the installation script that dpkg is running, is itsself failing
<rory> hopefully there is some output from that script further up
<cloudbud> rory : is that mine issue of developer will have a look at it ?
<rory> depends how you made the package
<rory> do you still ave the steps you followed, that you could share here? probably in a pste http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cloudbud> rory : I am running just a ansible sript
<rory> Does the ansible script work by itsself?
<cloudbud> rory : pasting
<rory> dpkg is very much "garbage in; garbage out"
<cloudbud> rory : https://pastebin.com/raw/xMFmFP4T
<cloudbud> im bot able to install it using apt-get actually
<cloudbud> rory : any help ?
<rory> I don't know ansible very well but some step called "IP" is failing and that's why the overall process is bombing out
<cloudbud> IP is the ip address actually rory
<logithack> i'm on Ubuntu 16.04. whats the best way to execute a shell script every time i'm shutting down my system?
<cloudbud> IP address of the server i have removed IP here
<rory> Does the ansible script work if you run it yourself? not building a package
<zetheroo> I want to replace all text in a certain file with a few lines of text - how can I do this from the terminal?
<logithack> zetheroo: again, look into "sed" :D
<zetheroo> LOL :D
<rory> zetheroo: you want to clear all content in the file? and then replace it with new content?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> rory
<rory> : > filename.txt ; echo "Line `\nLine 2\nLine 3\netc" > filename.txt
<zetheroo> I find a lot of examples of sed being used to find a string and replace it ... but not for what I want to do
<rory> actually you dont even need to do the first one
<rory> just echo "Line `\nLine 2\nLine 3\netc" > filename.txt
<zetheroo> hmm ok
<rory> zetheroo: if you do "echo something > filename.txt" it will replace the contents of filename.txt with the output of the echo command
<rory> zetheroo: later you can append more things to it using >> instead of >
<zetheroo> well I just wasn't sure how to add the text on seperate lines
<rory> logithack: see here https://askubuntu.com/a/416301/62969
<logithack> zetheroo: you could also write a little python script.
<rory> massive overkill since we already have bash...
<rory> zetheroo: either use separate echo commands, like this: echo line 1 > filename.txt; echo line 2 >> filename.txt; echo line 3 >> filename.txt
<logithack> rory: i've just found another thread that describes the same thing. thank you!
<rory> zetheroo: or use \n (newline character) within quotes
<zetheroo> ok
<mices> i have no utf8 system wide this is my locales output https://gist.github.com/mices/42067665410b9542ec453619a48c3585
<Takiito> Hello
<Takiito> I'm looking for a way to have libgfortran compiled with -fPIC. Is there a way to do this with ubuntu means (without compiling it myself)?
<geirha> mices: and how do you determine that there's no utf-8 ?
<adac> How can I see if a service is enabled to be started on boot?
<adac> ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> Takiito, libgfortran IS a  shared lib
<Takiito> ioria: yes, but the object files libgfortran.a consists of are not compiled with -fPIC
<ioria> Takiito, do you need a static lib ?
<Takiito> Yes, I do
<ioria> Takiito, there is no .a by default on ubuntu
<ioria> Takiito, if really you need a static i guess you need to compile it yourself
<Takiito> Ok,
<ioria> Takiito, unless you use the -dev pkg (idk if realiable on other platforms)
<Takiito> I had tried with the dev package
<ioria> Takiito, i se
<ioria> *e
<sYnfo> Is it possible to tell apt to keep retrying when another process is using apt right now?
<mvn123> hello there!
<mvn123> I am pretty new to Ubuntu.
<mvn123> I am having a problem trying to get gvim to work.
<mvn123> It gives an error when starting (from launcher it just blinks) and from terminal I get the following error:
<mvn123> gvim: error while loading shared libraries: liblua5.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mvn123> I do have the file in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<mvn123> can anybody help?
<brainwash> the package "liblua5.2-0" is installed?
<mvn123> how can I check that?
<brainwash> apt-cache policy liblua5.2-0
<mvn123> ok I did apt search:
<mvn123> iblua5.2-0/zesty,now 5.2.4-1.1build1 amd64 [installed]
<mvn123>   Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.2
<mvn123> liblua5.2-0-dbg/zesty 5.2.4-1.1build1 amd64
<mvn123>   Debug symbols for the Lua shared library interpreter
<mvn123> iblua5.2-0/zesty,now 5.2.4-1.1build1 amd64 [installed]
<mvn123>   Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.2
<ioria> mvn123, how did you install that pkg ?
<ioria> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in zesty
<ioria> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 2:8.0.0095-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 120 kB
<mvn123> oh i though you meant the lua package
<mvn123> sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<donofrio> so I updated to firefox 55 and now I see errors from chromium (it's not even installed) the error is "[Parent 195] WARNING: pipe error: Invalid argument: file /build/firefox-uuVfLG/firefox-55.0.1+build2/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 709"
<brainwash> donofrio: it's probably code from the chromium project which is used in firefox
<mvn123> executing apt-get install vim-gnome doesn't seem to help
<mvn123> can I force apt-get to install all dependencies?
<brainwash> mvn123: try to reinstall liblua5.2-0
<mvn123> apt-get install liblua5.2-0 ?
<mices> geirha: wherever a utf8 character is supposed to display i get the little boxes with hex numbers in them
<brainwash> apt-get install --reinstall liblua5.2-0
<brainwash> I think
<mvn123> hey that worked! :-)
<brainwash> great
<geirha> mices: where? in a terminal emulator window? in a text editor? firefox?
<mvn123> any idea how this could happen?
<brainwash> the library file somehow got removed
<mvn123> apt clean?
<mices> geirha: systemwide anywhere
<brainwash> no
<mvn123> i did install a lot of packages today
<mvn123> before it was working (gvim)
<brainwash> manually deleting files probably
<mvn123> hmm ok
<brainwash> otherwise the file should not have been touched
<logithack> id like to run a script on shutdown. i've created the script in /etc/init.d/ and created a symlink like this: "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/sync-python-dir.sh /etc/rc0.d/K01sync-python-dir.sh" however, when i shutdown and boot again, it seems like the script hasnt been run because the folders are not synced. any ideas?
<geirha> mices: Hm. Have you changed fonts/themes? maybe you have a font that is missing a lot of unicode symbols
<mvn123> ok thanks alot for the help!
<brainwash> donofrio: please install the latest updates, firefox 55.0.2 should be available now
<mices> geirha: i dunno
<mices> geirha: i mean no
<gabrielc> logithack: check how run script at shutdown or reboot (or both) using systemd
<gabrielc> logithack: maybe an script as systemd service
<harrydg> wiiii.... OK, lets go: If i run "dns intensive" tasks, like apt-get update, i have a 1 in 2 chance that my systemd-resolved goes bananas and takes up 100% (of 1 core) CPU
<harrydg> also on network it starts generating ENORMOUS amounts of traffic
<harrydg> i have tried to set dnsstublistener to NO
<harrydg> but that "breaks" dns queries
<harrydg> (i use much virtualbox/stuff... so i have dnsmasq runnign as well
<harrydg> ow... and interwebz searches don't reveal anything useful
<harrydg> 20 years ago, it was very simple... you just updated resolv.conf by using dhclient
<harrydg> now it's all... magic and multiple things doing the same... and i don't "get" it all anymore. I don't get the logic
<harrydg> or manual resolv.conf even :)
<harrydg> use nscd for DNS caching
<harrydg> anyone that can tell me where to start troubleshooting?
<harrydg> ow, and maybe if someone can help, msg me so i can read it when i reconnect to my screen session and dont' risk missing golden tips
<harrydg> don't
<MonkeyDust> harrydg  spare the enter key, it's getting a headache
<brainwash> maybe bug 1670959
<ubottu> bug 1670959 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved using 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670959
<harrydg> will try that... (How did i NOT get to this page using google search :()
<MonkeyDust> harrydg  it's good sign, to know that google *doesnt* know everything
<harrydg> MonkeyDust: so very true :). Anyway, i DO have 127.0.0.1 as global dns server in my config (Not for wlan0 though). that probably causes the loop and the obvious issues lateron
<harrydg> the question now being: as i use dnsmasq, it's normal that i have this as resolver imho. dnsmasq should resolve, and send it to the "external" dns servers. Not/never back to resolved
<wasp_> Moinsen
<harrydg> OK, got it... clearly it's related to the dnsmasq that adds itself as global resolver. I stopped dnsmasq and all is OK. WHat was stated in the post, that dnsmasq adds 127.0.0.1 in the "tail", it does it now, through a script that's run at startup of dnsmasq
<JaVaSan> Hi there, does anyone know how to move the title/panel bar (the one on the top that shows calendar, battery, etc.) from top to bottom? I've moved the launcher to bottom and I would like to move the title bar as well. (Ubuntu 17.04 - zesty)
<oerheks> JaVaSan, maybe BottomPanel works.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/632090/how-to-move-top-panel-to-bottom-in-ubuntu-15-04-with-gnome-3-16-2
<JaVaSan> oerheks: thanks, I'll take a look right now.
<oerheks> JaVaSan, oh wait, you *have*  unity, i guess that gnome thingy won' t work then :-(
<MonkeyDust> JaVaSan  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25339769/
<JaVaSan> oerheks: it is Unity =/
<JaVaSan> MonkeyDust: the commands you shared move unity launcher from left to bottom (vice-versa), not the top bar. I did that already. I'm trying to move the bar that shows the calendar, battery life, etc.
<craigbass76> I can't for the life of me ssh into a box. openssh-server is installed, but I'm not seeing anything in the auth.log when I attempt. I'm just getting connection refused on the client end. Desktop trying to log into a laptop -- both on the same LAN.
<ioria> craigbass76, firewall ?
<JaVaSan> It seems Unity does not allow me to do what I want: https://askubuntu.com/questions/155319/how-can-i-move-the-panel-from-the-top-to-the-bottom?noredirect=1&lq=1
<JaVaSan> well, "you can't always get what you want" =) =/
<ioria> JaVaSan, you can use tint2
<ioria> JaVaSan, but it's more like a launcher
<oerheks> craigbass76, on the server: sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp && sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status # this is the complete setup
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<pavlos> craigbass76: nc <server> 22 should respond with SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.2
<sud0x3> Are the ubuntu repos having issues?
<sud0x3> im trying to use snapcore/snapcraft docker image to build a snap packages but on first run it fails to fetch archives and quits
<JaVaSan> ioria: I'll take a look in alternatives some other time, thanks.
<ioria> JaVaSan, ok
<Emmarof> all my file types display as plain white in terminal after a system format
<Emmarof> How can i fix this
<sud0x3> Emmarof: Just file types, plain white? Try explaining the problem more accurately
<craigbass76> oerheks, weird, I've never had to do that before. Wonder if my kid installed a firewall...
<Emmarof> sud0x3: yes...my folders used to display blue in the terminal
<g3nocide> Is it standard practice to install the landscape-client on an on-premise landscape server so it can manage its own packages and such?
<pavlos> Emmarof: ls --color=auto
<sud0x3> anyone in here actualy work on ubuntu
<craigbass76> sud0x3, You mena on the dev team, or use it at work?
<ioria> Emmarof, you probably nuked .bashrc
<sud0x3> Emmarof: must be you bash settings that have changed
<sud0x3> craigbass76: The dev team or contributers
<sud0x3> I think the docker image provided on dockerhub needs updating for snapcraft
<sud0x3> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft
<sud0x3> following https://snapcraft.io/docs/build-snaps/build-on-lxd-docker will not work for me unless i manually build the docker image from the git repo
<sud0x3> Probably  should of said anyone working on snap packaging
<g3nocide> Anyone know if it is standard practice to install the landscape-client on an on-premise landscape server so you can use landscape to manage it as well as your other servers?
<craigbass76> oerheks, Weird... I had no idea there was a firewall involved. I've never had one running since I quit Fedora back at FC4.
<Emmarof> ioria: how do i fix it?
<Emmarof> ioria: how do i fix it?
<ioria> Emmarof,  paste your .bashrc
<ioria> Emmarof,  cat  .bashrc | pastebinit
<Emmarof> It got deleted so i just recreated it
<Emmarof> It got deleted so i just recreated it
<ioria> Emmarof,  you should have a block with this header 'enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases'
<Emmarof> How can I get the entire content of the .bashrc
<Emmarof> ?
<pavlos> Emmarof: you can copy from the system-wide /etc/bash.bashrc
<donofrio> brainwash, why would firefox have any use/dependency on chromium?
<ioria> pavlos, idk if that has colors enabled
<EriC^^> Emmarof: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<EriC^^> that's the default .bashrc for users
<Emmarof> It works fine now EriC
<Emmarof> Thank you very much
<EriC^^> Emmarof: no problem
<Emmarof> EriC^^: How do I know all these things you ?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: some with practice some with reading, the more you use ubuntu you'll get better and know more
<FoxLove> Hiya! I have this service, which won't run. How can I debug WHY it doesn't start? Because, the error is kinda uninformative and I couldn't find anything in /var/log
<EriC^^> !tldp | Emmarof
<ubottu> Emmarof: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<oerheks> craigbass76, if ufw/gufw is installed, i guess that is normal
<supercom32> Does Ubuntu LTS 16.04.3 work with the Linux kernel 4.12? Or is it too old for that?
<oerheks> supercom32, no, even HWE is @ 4.10
<oerheks> next 17.10 will have 4.12/4.13 with updates, if i read it right
<ioria> supercom32, maybe if you tell why you need it, you might help
<ioria> *we
<supercom32> The reason I ask is because I'm getting these strange "hang on idle" states with a Ryzen CPU. So I assume maybe a newer kernel might resolve Ryzen issues.
<supercom32> If I disable C-States in my CPU, no issues. But I'd still like to know why it doesn't work.
<oerheks> too new hardware..
<supercom32> I figured as much. I suspected that I just need to wait for new software.
<oerheks> you might want to try 17.10 beta, with 4.12
<supercom32> @oerheks, Ah I see.
<ezio> i have the following server {     listen 80; server_name git.plexuselearning.com; rewrite ^(.*)$  https://$host$1 permanent; ... but it's not redirecting
<ezio> k fixed it
<loganaden> hoi
<FoxLove> Ooooook. No answer still. Another question: I'm connected to a server via SSH and RDP (xrdp+mate) at the same time. But, while SSH is command line heaven, terminal in mate doesn't help much with autocompletion. Plus it gives me an error, then I try to bash -x smth.
<pavlos> FoxLove: when you xrdp, do you start the full DE or just a terminal?
<yoginth> what is the command for remove junk of uninstalled files?
<EriC^^> yoginth: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<yoginth> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<yoginth> any slack for ubuntu?
<Menzador> yoginth: Slack is available as a tarball you can compile yourself
<Menzador> Check their website
<FoxLove> pavlos, full DE
<pavlos> FoxLove: of what I read, TAB key is not mapped properly hence autocomplete does not work. Which DE, xfce4-session?
<FoxLove> pavlos, mate-session
<brainwash> donofrio: that's a question for the firefox people over on irc.mozilla.org
<FoxLove> pavlos, thing is, autocompletion works /partially/. It works for one thing but doesn't for the other. "Sud apti" autocomples in SSH, but only "sud" part autocopletes in mate. "ser pos stat" perfectly autocompletes in SSH, but mate terminal doesn't autocomplete it at all.
<pavlos> FoxLove: I thought autocomplete (AC) works per word, sud becomes sudo but sud apt does not AC for me. I have to AC sud and then tabtab for apti to become aptitude.
<oerheks> FoxLove, i think that is by design, ssh without autocomplete
<demahum> What is the best place to ask question about secure boot?
<EriC^^> demahum: here's ok, what's your question?
<FoxLove> oerheks, it's the other way around. ssh WITH autocomplete.
<FoxLove> pavlos, yes, it works per word. I meant that I can tab to complete almost anything
<FoxLove> pavlos, ser - tab - pos - tab - stat - tab - enter
<oerheks> FoxLove, oh, commands do, but files on the host not?
<demahum> EriC^^: My intention is to understand how "secure" it is. I know it prevents my hardware booting not signed boot loaders, but I am looking for understanding real cases. 1. Secure boot does not protect me at all from malware on OS level. I.e. if malicious software asks for root access, it will get it and can do anything it wants, secure boot has nothing to do with it, right'
<demahum> right?*
<FoxLove> oerheks, 'tabbing' through paths works. At least, it works with nano. Like nano /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh Havan't tried anything else, though
<pavlos> FoxLove: the example you gave does not work for me, ser tab becomes serv, another tab shows servertool service
<EriC^^> demahum: right
<EriC^^> demahum: on the os level stuff it won't help with malicious code execution and stuff like that
<demahum> Yeah, it only prevents booting.
<demahum> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> demahum: sure
<demahum> I'll research a bit more and then ask if there is something moire. :)
<demahum> more*
<EriC^^> alright :)
<tomreyn> demahum: more precisely it's not the hardware that loads the boot loader, it's the uefi firmware, which is software, which can be (and often is) buggy.
<demahum> tomreyn: Thanks. :)
<FoxLove> pavlos, ser turns into service for me. Thing is, in mate se, ser, serv, seriv or eveb servic won't turn into service.
<FoxLove> pavlos, plus, terminal shows you commands which could work. Like "apt -> tab" will offer you a number of various commands
<emi71> hello. I've a problem with my Toshiba laptop, with Ubuntu 16.04. My wireless card , Realtek RTL8723AE, don't work totally. I've read a lot of forum articles, but I'cant solve. Other ubuntu versions have the same problem. someone can help me please?
<EriC^^> emi71: what's wrong with it? (i dont know much btw i can try though)
<EriC^^> emi71: did you try some of the stuff here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/763797/how-to-install-rtl8723ae-driver-on-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> wb emi71, sorry to hear the building your driver does not solve
<oerheks> i hope it will be better with the 4.12 kernel,  much improvements on wireless
<FoxLove> pavlos, hey, thanks for trying. I'll read and google more tommorow. Cya
<pavlos> FoxLove: k
<pranita> hi
<pranita> I am unable to launch instance with ceph as backend volume
<pranita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1711603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1711603 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "Unable to Launch instance using ceph boot volume " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pranita> can someone pls help?
<donofrio> brainwash, thanks I'm there now ;)
<brainwash> pranita: I'd suggest that you ask in #openstack
<JonelethIrenicus> is swap partition required for suspend
<brainwash> not for suspend, but for hibernate
<pranita> Ok.. Thanks
<trism>  /quit
<wewlad> hello, how to install an older version of a package?
<wewlad> I need xpra 2.0.2
<abed> hi
<abed> i mustve pressed a shortcut but i am asked to login via command line
<abed> how do i go back to the GUI
<rockitude> ctrl+alt+f7
<[n0mad]> on my system ctrl+alt+F2 takes me back to the desktop and ctrl+alt+F7 takes me to a locked destktop. never bothered to find out why
<badet0s> wewlad: first your need to install firefox, then you have to enter the address: https://www.google.com
<badet0s> s/your/you
<wewlad> badet0s: can I buy this joke from you? I'm gonna make millions on it.
<badet0s> you can buy it for billions
<tgm4883> badet0s: we don't tell people to google it here
<badet0s> what do we tell people then
<tgm4883> badet0s: we help people
<tgm4883> badet0s: for that particular issue, I would have tried to steer them away from doing that as it's unsupported
<badet0s> how is it not helpful to tell him to google 'install old package ubuntu' on google and he will find his answer
<tgm4883> !google | badet0s
<ubottu> badet0s: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<badet0s> then I would suggest reading 'man apt-get'
<ioria> http://xpra.org/dists/zesty/main/binary-amd64/
<badet0s> if he is unable to open console/terminal/tty, the solution is: reference 'man apt-get': "A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by
<badet0s> following the package name with an equals (=) and the version of the package to select.A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by
<badet0s> following the package name with an equals (=) and the version of the package to select.A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by
<badet0s> wops.. I have to google dont paste more than 4 times
<leftyfb> badet0s: according to your logic, every question asked in here should be answered with "google it"
<badet0s> atleast they should try first. it doesnt seem that he did, since its one of the first results on google
<tgm4883> !rtfm | badet0s
<badet0s> or he could try 'man'.
<tgm4883> I'm surprised there isn't a rtfm on ubottu
<ioria> if it's not in the repos , apt-get is useless
<tgm4883> ioria: +1
<ioria> lol
<badet0s> then he should go compile it then
<ioria> nope
<ioria> maybe there is a .deb pkg
<beaver> apt purge doesn't work (for example) ioria
<tgm4883> badet0s: while IMO that's still the wrong answer, it's honestly better than 'google it'
<ioria> beaver, sure
<beaver> :)
<leftyfb> badet0s: the answer is sudo apt install xpra=2.02 (which won't work in xenial, but is the correct answer". It's not that hard to give answers like that.
<beaver> ah, yes, it work ioria sorry
<ioria> lol
<beaver> ^^
<beaver> autoremove ioria
<beaver> autoremove it does not work
<badet0s> I dont think its very helpful
<badet0s> help to help yourself
<leftyfb> badet0s: then you shouldn't bother "helping"
<tgm4883> badet0s: you're in the beginner channel, please remember that
<leftyfb> since your answer is always going to be the same
<beaver> same for build-dep ioria
<krytarik> tgm4883: Oh, there is #ubuntu-advanced? :P
<tgm4883> krytarik: there's many other channels for support, this one happens to be the general one that beginners get sent to
<ioria> krytarik, idt you get the poiint
<ioria> krytarik, ubuntu is meant for people
<krytarik> Point being, there is no advanced one..
<tgm4883> krytarik: your point seems irrelevant
<ioria> krytarik, not for rat compilers
<Adylas> Hello, trying to boot 16.04 or 17.04. I'm getting error (repeated) : "Invalid stdin" then "can't open /dev/sr0". Then getting drop to initramfs prompt. How can I point the system to the proper root ?
<dedze> Hello, could someone help me find the instruction on how to install steam on ubuntu 16.04? I've been searching for a while but I'm not sure what to do
<MonkeyDust> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<csharp> Adylas: booting from CD? /dev/sr0 is the first CD-ROM drive
<Adylas> csharp, USB drive. Not that the machine is a bit special. Its a Ryzen system and there is one NVME and one HDD in there.
<dedze> Thank you MonkeyDust
<yeats> Adylas: the /dev/sr0 message is probably not relevant then - any other error messages?
<Adylas> Humm, "invalid stdin"
<Adylas> Invalid ARgument
<Adylas> Excuse me
<yeats> did you check the m5sum/shasums of the ISO image?
<ioria> Adylas, how did you do the stick ?
<Adylas> I tried 3 iso. Also that key is known working (hardware)
<Adylas> dd
<Adylas> As I said, the machine is a bit special. Its a AMD Ryzen system, has 1 NVME drive and one HDD and one Cdrom
<tomreyn> Adylas: first of all, update firmware if you haven't recently. then set the HDD controller to AHCI, not RAID mode.
<Adylas> tomaw, What the HDD controller have todo with Live USB ?
<tomreyn> nothing :)
<Adylas> I think the live usb is unable to pivot to the root
<tomreyn> but the drives still get probed, i don't know how you set up booting
<tomreyn> you dont want RAId mode, though, instlalation will fail then
<tomreyn> also consider enabling bios compatibility mode if you cant get uefi booting to work
<donofrio> brainwash, they do not know and said I should file a bug after i downloaded 55.0.2 and it did the same ipc error....how could this have made it into the updates if this error happens?
<AndrewGazelka> Don't think I am using the right terms, but how can I make a bin executeable into an application?  This is the bin folder of the app https://gyazo.com/b0e5eed2e125cba4abaeca78bf5989d1
<AndrewGazelka> and I can run it fine terminal-side
<AndrewGazelka> but I want to be able to access it within my applications
<AndrewGazelka> without opening the terminal
<[n0mad]> Maybe this would help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ioria> Adylas, remove quiet splash (and maybe replace with break debug) you might know more
<brainwash> donofrio: it's probably a very specific bug
<donofrio> brainwash, what gets me is the last version was working, I do and apt-get upgrade and it stops working ;(
<brainwash> donofrio: it appears that there were (and still are) quite few bugs in the new release. we got two point releases already
<brainwash> 55.0 -> 55.0.1 -> 55.0.2
<donofrio> brainwash, how do I apt-get myself to 55.0?
<brainwash> not sure if we can blame the ubuntu packaging
<brainwash> I think 55.0 was never available
<brainwash> ubuntu devs waited until 55.0.1 was ready
<oerheks> brainwash, +1
<donofrio> brainwash, dunno if blaming is the right word.....how do I rollback my firefox?
<oerheks> today 55.0.2 went out
<oerheks> roll back firefox.. not?
<donofrio> apt-geting 55.0.2._build1 right now
<oerheks> ubuntu tend to remove old firefox versions, which is good
<brainwash> so, you haven't tested with 55.0.2 yet?
<brainwash> I told you to do so
<donofrio> I did but from mozilla.org
<brainwash> same error?
<oerheks> uh uh ..
<oerheks> why not use the official packages? ( don't answer that )
<nicomachus> donofrio: why do you want an older version?
<donofrio> now it says "[Parent 2821] WARNING: pipe error: Invalid argument: file /build/firefox-Zj9gRO/firefox-55.0.2+build1/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 709"
<donofrio> nicomachus, cause it worked and this one is not ;(
<brainwash> donofrio: did you try in Safe Mode already?
<donofrio> I'll try....
<nicomachus> donofrio: maybe I missed it, but why is this one not working?
<brainwash> nicomachus: due to a bug
<donofrio> nicomachus, cause this one doesn't render webpages, says it needs something from chromium when it's not ever been installed on this system, it says "[Parent 2821] WARNING: pipe error: Invalid argument: file /build/firefox-Zj9gRO/firefox-55.0.2+build1/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 709"
<brainwash> after testing in Safe Mode, try with disabled e10s
<donofrio> brainwash, how to do safe mode again?
<kostkon> donofrio, firefox -safe-mode
<brainwash> but really, that's what the firefox people over on their own IRC network should have told you
<donofrio> brainwash, I tried safe mode no rendering and same error
<kostkon> donofrio, hardware specs?
<brainwash> not sure how to further assist you with this problem. best to actually file a bug report
<monk12> hey all, i have a virtualbox Ubuntu VM where i had to delete and move the swap partition to give extra space to my / and /boot and /home partitions. But alas now my VM doesn't start... thought this was more an Ubuntu question than VirtualBox... I'd like to figure out what i need to update to get it working again. grub? fstab?
<monk12> i get a "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<donofrio> brainwash, how do I install 54 version?
<oerheks> monk12, yeah, you need to reinstal grub with the correct values of blkid
<brainwash> donofrio: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/54.0.1/
<brainwash> it could be that the deb package of firefox 54 is still in your local package cache
<monk12> I believe I ran blkid, got the UUID from its output, and updated the linux swap partition's in the fstab file then ran 'sudo update-grub'
<oerheks> monk12, that should work then.. i never changed partitions in a vm, i just make a new one
<brainwash> donofrio: in /var/cache/apt/archives
<monk12> oerheks: hmmm so do i have any other options (that i can try in grub when i boot by clicking 'c' or boot up with a tool on an image/iso)
<oerheks> one better clean out ~/,mozilla and ~/cache, and reinstall ff 55.02 than getting an old ff 54
<brainwash> oerheks: donofrio tested with safe mode already
<brainwash> cleaning directories won't help much
<brainwash> filing a bug report will
<oerheks> getting ff 55.02 from mozilla is surely not the way too..
<donofrio> oerheks, that is what #firefox folks told me on moznet
<brainwash> it was the right thing to do
<brainwash> the issue could have been a caused by the ubuntu packaging
<kostkon> donofrio, well since you are still at it you could try the nightly as well
<minimec> donofrio: You could give that firefox 55 tar from mozilla a try. You don't need to install it. Just untar the tar file and launch the firefox file in the folder. Maybe make a backup of the .mozilla folder.
<kostkon> donofrio, that is ff57
<kostkon> donofrio, it's safe to use ff57, it's definitely not safe to revert back and use ff54
<monk12> oerheks: Whats the best way to run blkid on a box that doesn't boot? (be4 it would give me that error but stilll after many minutes eventually boot... i got into the system and ran blkid and updated grub, but now doesn't boot at all so *maybe* i updated the wrong thing in fstab)
<oerheks> monk12,  i don't kno, i told you i never mess with partitions in a vm, create a new one?
<oerheks> i blame the vm hypervisor.
<oerheks> tip: choose dynamic partitions, and lack of space is yesterday
<akik> monk12: boot the vm with a ubuntu iso keeping the disk in the config
<monk12> akik: k, ill give that a shot.
<monk12> akik: so I had a ubuntu 16.04 iso and attached that as my 'cd drive' in the vm and booted from my VM to it. Choose 'Try Ubuntu'. how can I view my actual hard drive in a Terminal here... Do i need to mount it?
<akik> monk12: sudo fdisk -l
<akik> monk12: if it's gpt partitioned, then sudo parted -l
<akik> fdisk doesn't support gpt
<EriC^^> monk12: you usually cant view your actual hard drive in the vm, unless you mean the vm hard drive?
<monk12> akik: I can see my /dev/sda# hd's in the 'Try Ubuntu' Terminal when i ran the fdisk list command. I can't though for example do something like so: vi /dev/sda5/etc/fstab.  Should I mount it at this point?
<akik> monk12: yes, just create a mount point like /tmp/sda5 and mount it there
<JonelethIrenicus> i was thinking about installing plain linux on a nexus 7 so I can use it as a display
<JonelethIrenicus> maybe with some kind of fast vnc server or something
<JonelethIrenicus> any recommendations?
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: maru os maybe
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: more thinking about the nexus 7 being the display and not the computer
<JonelethIrenicus> so it would run the vnc client
<JonelethIrenicus> or something
<JonelethIrenicus> i really want to keep latency to a minimum, but it isn't for like movies or anything that requires higher FPS
<JonelethIrenicus> not sure if you can do VNC over USB
<JonelethIrenicus> any ideas?
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: it's not a ubuntu question
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: how do you figure?
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: do you have ubuntu installed on the nexus 7?
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: that was the plan
<JonelethIrenicus> but this is a planning stage of my project
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: so, no?
<JonelethIrenicus> so that is why I ask questions
<akik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: that isn't really related to my question
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: general linux questions go to #linux
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: if you dont know just say so
<JonelethIrenicus> its ok
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: these are the rules of the land
<donofrio> minimec, the runtime firefox from mozilla.org did same as repo version - they changed something from 54 to 55 that relies on chromium things
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: ok so you dont know
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: it's not a question of my knowledge, but this discussion belongs somewhere else :)
<minimec> donofrio: Ok. Do you use pepperflash? And if yes, do you use the version from the repos or did you install pepperflash manually?
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: it really doesn't you can ask questions about how to do something on ubuntu in this channel
<akik> JonelethIrenicus: sure, follow the guide i linked to you
<donofrio> minimec, I do not (on these builds) use pepperflash because that is chromium and I do not have that installed only firefox
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: you want to use it as a secondary display?
<JonelethIrenicus> akik: that is unrelated to what i was discussing
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: yeah
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: basically
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: I guess VNC then, or depending on what you plan on using it for maybe something like Synergy
<minimec> donofrio: There are standalone packages for firefox and a firefox plugin in the repos in the repository. Yet thee packages should not be the problem, as I use them myself.
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: ok i guess that is the easiest method
<minimec> donofrio: Did you try to start a clean fesh profile? Could be that some 'legacy' extension causes problems.
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: tgm4883 akik thanks
<tgm4883> donofrio: do you have steps to reproduce the issue?
<donofrio> tgm4883, yep
<tgm4883> donofrio: and they are....?
<tgm4883> donofrio: I mean the next step here is to see if anyone else can reproduce your issue
<donofrio> tgm4883, https://apaste.info/7KUJ then update and you'll see the version 54.0.1 removed and 55.0.2 installed and then you cannot talk to ipc though broken chromium calls....
<donofrio> I'm doing the bugzilla on the left machine while I chat ya...
<tgm4883> donofrio: wait, this is all in the windows subsystem for linux?
<donofrio> Yep
<tgm4883> donofrio: IIRC, what you're doing isn't supported, I'm not surprised it's broken
<kostkon> donofrio, something important you forgot to mention
<damien^-> Hello, what command shall i use to wipe a usb memory, then recreate it with a new filesystem?
<donofrio> what suprised me was to find out that firefox is using chromium bits in it....
<damien^-> Its write protected.
<tgm4883> donofrio: BTW, you should lead with information that makes your system vastly different than most
<donofrio> tgm4883, here is my setup https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm54HRrGo_Wa3BUs1pw - https://apaste.info/hhbf
<tgm4883> donofrio: that's fine, I don't think graphical applications are supported in the windows subsystem for linux though
<donofrio> tgm4883, I used to use firefox daily on tmy boxes
<tgm4883> donofrio: and I think you're going to have a difficult time finding anyone willing to help on that
<akik> tgm4883: they're are not supported but they work
<tgm4883> akik: apparently not ;)
<tgm4883> donofrio: you used to and now it's broken. Precisely why something is unsupported (since it's likely completely untested)
<blackal3x> is there a support channel in which i can talk to other programmers?
<MonkeyDust> blackal3x  #ubuntu-app-devel
<donofrio> tgm4883, missing my point, firefox should not have reliance on another browser if you ask me
<donofrio> 54 didn't care
<tgm4883> donofrio: I didn't miss that point, I think you're correct that it shouldn't. I'm just pointing out that you're asking for help in the wrong place as there isn't much we can do about that on our side.
<oerheks> yeah, we told you in #ubuntu-discuss that those entries are pretty normal.. for years?
<minimec> donofrio: Maybe the integration of WebExtensions needs some chromium bits, as these new extensions should be compatible with chrome(ium)/firefox.
<brainwash> the first thing that I've told donofrio was that firefox does use code from 3rd parties
<brainwash> but he just ignores this fact
<minimec> donofrio: See... https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-ons/WebExtensions/Chrome_incompatibilities
<tgm4883> In any case, this doesn't appear to be a Ubuntu issue and there's not much we can do for it so it's off topic for this channel
<oerheks>  #ubuntu-on-windows is your place to be
<blackal3x> i posted in app devel but im curious if someone ccan answer here.  what is a good program that would make designing GTK windows a bit easier than having to do them programmatically? (like how Visual Studio has a form and you drag/drop components onto it)
<oerheks> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.0-2 (zesty), package size 689 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<monk12> akik: thanks again for idea of repairing via an ISO; i actually used Boot-Repair and am repairing via that ISO.
<oerheks> glede tutorials https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/Glade/Tutorials
<donofrio> oerheks, nothing happens in that channel ever......just sayin
<oerheks> donofrio, don't blame us.
<oerheks> "Microsoft doesn't support graphical programs on WSL."
<oerheks> end of discussion.
<donofrio> oerheks, just doesn't make sense to send someone to a dead channel.....
<tgm4883> donofrio: Have you tried installed the missing components?
<donofrio> tgm4883, it's not missing
<donofrio> it's internal component of ff55
<brainwash> where is your bug report?
<donofrio> it's the fact that ff is using chromium bits and when crhomium bit's do not work, it breaks ff55
<tgm4883> donofrio: sorry you're right, I didn't remember the error correctly
<donofrio> doing that now
<tgm4883> donofrio: yea this needs to be a mozilla bug report
<brainwash> we cannot help you
<donofrio> on ff bugzilla right or both mozilla and ubunt bugs?
<brainwash> so, let's end this discussion
<donofrio> ok
<tgm4883> just mozill
<brainwash> a
<brainwash> :)
<monk12> woo hoo BootRepair worked.
<donofrio> would be neat if we have part of the topic askinga poll of users if they use wsl and want support in almost 1k users channel or keel them in a quite room with on 12 lurks
<tgm4883> donofrio: no, we don't do polls here. In any case, what you're doing is super niche and unsupported
<donofrio> tgm4883, till next year when all the developers hear this awesomeness, just sayin ;)  (thank you all you good folks for tolerating me and my weirdness)
<akik> #ubuntu would have more clients but freenode had a snafu :)
<tgm4883> donofrio: you're running graphical applications in WSL, which is unsupported
<tgm4883> donofrio: even if a ton of users were using WSL, you'd be in the minority with your use case
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brainwash> it's not hard to understand
<akik> donofrio: you might have better support here https://www.reddit.com/r/bashonubuntuonwindows/
<donofrio> yah I've not yet dipped my toes into the posting in reddit just gleening thigs from reddit so far
<donofrio> submitted bugid 1391804
<donofrio> on mozilla.org
<shadow98> hey guys i have my wlan0 interface set to manual in /etc/network/interfaces as I have an LTE modem I want to use the majority of the time.  WIth it set to manual how do i get that interface back online.  I am able to see it with ifconfig and I tried restarting networking and network manager and still am not able to select a wifi name in network manager up near the time.
<hehehe> hi
<shadow98> hi
<hehehe> wifi connected yet does not work ping dig nothing
<hehehe> restatrted networking same
<hehehe> works on the phone
<hehehe> *restarted
<hehehe> how to debug it
<tomreyn> shadow98: either you manage NICs via /etc/netowork/interfaces or you use network manager. You don't combine the two for a single NIC. if configured in /etc/netowrk/interfaces you bring it up using ifup wlan0
<tomreyn> shadow98: but i'd actually recommend using netwokr-manager on a desktop computer
<tomreyn> !wireless | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomreyn> hehehe: start by identifying the chipset and driver
<tomreyn> then check whether its firmware is loaded and current
<tomreyn> ping against an ip address, first that of your gateway, then something on the internet, e.g. 8.8.8.8 (google public dns)
<tomreyn> only then check whether doomain names work, too.
<tomreyn> 'ip a' to show ip addresses of all NICs
<tomreyn> including their gateways
<tomreyn> or 'ip r' for the gateway
<tomreyn> "default via ..." -> ... is your gateway
<shadow98> tomreyn: with network manager how do i set wlan0 to boot disabled?
<tomreyn> shadow98: ion connection properties, you edit its properties and select it to not auto-connect
<tomreyn> *set, not select
<hehehe> so its dns resolution
<shadow98> tomreyn: ha thanks man.  Sometimes I just make things so difficult :)
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> hehehe: because you can ping both gateway and 8.8.8.8, but not ubuntu.com?
<quarters> does anyone have any advice on how to view what programs certain keybindings are bound to?  Like I used to be able to split a window on terminator using ctrl-alt-e, but now it brings up some random emoji choices window, whether terminator is open or not
<akik> heh
<hehehe> yep
<hehehe> i think itcoeld be invalid hostnamd3x
<hehehe> fixing
<hehehe> hostname fine still yet to work
<hehehe> errror resolving pool 1.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<hehehe> temp failure in name resolution
<Briv_Dev> Hey y'all, I'm having trouble getting a current verison of nodejs on my machine. When I `apt-get install nodejs`, it install version 6.11.1. I need version 8.x. How can I get it?
<Briv_Dev> When I do `apt-cache madison nodejs`, it only lists 6.11.1 and older versions
<Briv_Dev> I've recently apt-get update, no dice
<MonkeyDust> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 3111 kB, installed size 12948 kB
<Briv_Dev> wow that's extremely old
<Briv_Dev> how can I get the current versions
<Briv_Dev> here is my sources.list file https://gist.github.com/4a0a257420755b372fc5ecf8d1de5e84
<MonkeyDust> Briv_Dev  if you want something from outside the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<Briv_Dev> ah, hmm
<Briv_Dev> any idea how I can find the ppa I need?
<Briv_Dev> is there a way to search ppas for packages?
<hehehe> seems like dsn server down
<pavlos> Briv_Dev: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Briv_Dev> thanks pavlos
<hehehe> lol
<shadow98> i set my user to not asking for login how do i get the screen at boot to not even show up.
<hehehe> something is up
<hehehe> Re: NTP Daemon Stuck in Resolver Jail When Run from Connman ...
<hehehe> ntpd[4295]: error resolving pool 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3)
<hehehe> whats that error about?
<hehehe> dns resolver is shaky here
<hehehe> even after new dns server added
<aloo_shu> shadow98 I believe your question can be rephrased into : how can I configure the boot process in order to boot direectly into a login shell, without starting a logi/display manager
<aloo_shu> *login
<jeppech> Hi, I've got a bash script, that I'd like to execute when i push <Super><Shift>4. I've tried registering it, as a custom shortcut under the keyboard settings, but it's not getting registered, and neither does Compiz Config. Anyone know, what I'm doing wrong?
<jeppech> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 btw
<aloo_shu> shadow98 afaik it could be done through grub - the right boot parameter. Or by giving sytremd the right config . Until somebody can help you with more detail, you could spend some time by typing 'info grub' or 'info  systemd' in a terminal. 'info info' to learn how info works. That's for study, if nobody helps, just ask again every 10-20 min
<shadow98> ok thanks I am using ubuntu mate btw
<aloo_shu> shodow98 so you do have an idea how to login without a display/login manager, right? How would you do it?
<shadow98> i don't know yet
<aloo_shu> shadow98 then I do not know exactly where you want to get, maybe I missed a few lines?
<shadow98> I have to figure out which login manager im using and then edit the config first
<shadow98> aloo_shu: looks like it is lightdm
<glaucom> Good night people.
<glaucom> I have a question about video cards, could anyone help me?
<glaucom> I have a notebook, which has a 740m geforce video card, I wonder if it is used for HDMI and VGA output or if it is used for the notebook screen?
<aloo_shu> shadow98 most of the things you can edit in lightdm's config, you can probably edit in a graphical way from settings -> session and login or similar
<oerheks> glaucom, both.
<glaucom> https://pastebin.com/nWFguFEd
<glaucom> result of lspci
<aloo_shu> shadow98 if you do not want the login screen to show at all, you will have to configure things in a way that lighdm is not invoked at all
<glaucom> It's because I have not been able to run the nvidia driver in debian at all, ubuntu already runs perfectly. And just wanted to confirm that the correct driver is actually loaded.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 but for that, you need to understand what a display manager *doesw* ,because if you skip it, *you* will have to know how to do that by hand
<glaucom> I ended up studying a little bit about xorg, but every time I'm more confused. Lol
<oerheks> glaucom, you can switch with the nvidia tool, see last pic in http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-ubuntu-16-04/
<Bashing-om> glaucom: pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - to see the hybrid graphic's set . Then we match a nvidia driver .
<aloo_shu> shadow98 at least if you want a graphical desktop environment
<glaucom> http://imgur.com/a/CmvFy
<glaucom> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/tfj0L03v
<Bashing-om> glaucom: The nividia card " GK107M [GeForce GT 740M] " will take the late nvidia drivr . Presntly you are using the mouveau driver . ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' To have the system install the nvidia driver .
<Bashing-om> nouveau*
<glaucom> Bashing-om: nouveau driver is fluid...
<glaucom> only freezinh varios tabs on firefox
<Bashing-om> glaucom: Sorry, I do not comprehend the goal you are seeking .
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> If possible could someone give me feedback on small open-source code I tried to write. Code: https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos
<aloo_shu> shadow98 bad connection without bouncer, I am back, but may have missed a line
<shadow98> aloo_shu: This is handled by display-manager... Disable on systemd and you're done.
<shadow98> aloo_shu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/139014/how-to-disable-lightdm look at last post.  I still want the desktop environment to start on a reboot
<aloo_shu> shadow98 , reconnect again, but: if disabling lightdm worked that way, just put an 'enable' instead of the 'disable', and you should be fine. you should pay close attention to which user is performing these commands. Unnecessarily doing things as root can lead to scenarios where the system cannot set some settings for the user session, so whatever you do, be sure you know how to undo it
<shadow98> aloo_shu: well i screwed up already
<aloo_shu> shadow98 another simple way of logging in one time without display manager, is choosing 'Advanced options for...' in the Grub boot menu, and boot into single user/rescue mode
<shadow98> aloo_shu: To configure the Desktop to auto-login (Ubuntu MATE 14.04) add an autologin-user line specifying your user name to the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf file. For example: [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter autologin-user=srackham Conf files in the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ directory are cascaded into the lightdm login manager in alpha order.  <--- i
<shadow98> tried this instead.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 so if you screwed up, what I just posted could help :)
<shadow98> aloo_shu: now my system is stuck at boot screen and i can't break out to a command prompt to remove the config
<shadow98> aloo_shu: i don't see a grub menu for some reason i don't have it this is on a raspberry pi with ubuntu mate
#ubuntu 2017-08-19
<shadow98> aloo_shu: I have tried to hit different screens with ctrl-alt-f2, f3 and still shows boot screen repearting
<aloo_shu> shadow98 as it seems, you are doing two things at the same time: configuring and disabling lightdm. one at a time.
<shadow98> aloo_shu: i only did the config for lightdm i didn't try to disable
<aloo_shu> shadow98 my network comes and goes, but lemme try: are you on ubunto *1* , or was that just the instructions you picked up somewhere?4
<shadow98> aloo_shu: i was following this guide as it was better suited for exactly what i wanted to do https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-mate-16-04-for-raspberry-pi-3/5679/4
<shadow98> aloo_shu: that is the exact OS and device I am using.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 better suited? so what exactly do you want to achieve? are you on a raspberry?
<aloo_shu> shadow98 ok, I am by no means a raspberry nerd. do you have grub at all?
<shadow98> aloo_shu: Yes I just want the desktop to load without having to click login.  I set the user to not ask for a passwed in user and groups however the  box still appeared for me to select user and click login(althought didn't require a password)
<shadow98> aloo_shu: I don't think i do have group when i boot there is no menu.
<shadow98> aloo_shu: group = grub
<aloo_shu> shadow98 what you should have done then, is just configuring lightdm for automatic login. what you probably did, is you edited /etc/passwd directly. is that so?
<shadow98> aloo_shu: no i did not edit /etc/passwd
<shadow98> aloo_shu: I went to users and groups
<shadow98> aloo_shu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162722/how-can-i-enable-autologin-for-my-user-account-when-the-option-is-not-there see the post here where the guy selected autologin for his user
<shadow98> aloo_shu: that is the first thing I did.  When that did not work i did the following -  To configure the Desktop to auto-login (Ubuntu MATE 14.04) add an autologin-user line specifying your user name to the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf file. For example: [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter autologin-user=srackham Conf files in the /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<shadow98> directory are cascaded into the lightdm login manager in alpha order.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 users and groups from the graphical settings. that was probably safe
<shadow98> aloo_shu: the only thng that autologin did for me was make it so i didn't have to type my password with lightdm came up at boot.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 the one more thing that was probably missing was telling lightdm about a *default user*
<shadow98> i basically added this lign on the greeter file - greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter autologin-user=srackham as one big line but obviously with my real username instead of what was in the example
<shadow98> yeah i didn't create a new section for default i just added to the already existng line
<donofrio> how do I get a trace of firefox when it's running (something that will help developers for bugs and such?) is it just kill -3?
<aloo_shu> shadow98 I do not know the lighdm and greeter config by heart, nor am I on a machine where I could look up that. But on general terms, I would always try and educate myself with 'man' and 'info' rather than wildly googling around, because these commands will tell me the way relevant for *my* box
<shadow98> yeah so now i have to figure out how to get to a recovry options.  maybe i can take my MIco-SD card out and look at it on my linux box.
<aloo_shu> shadow98 so I am just coming back from the roof, where I was battling with the phone that gives the house internet access. It's a proper 3rd-world setup, but I love it. Are you stuck booting into your raspberry?
<comet23> i can't alias what do i do?
<comet23> i'm trying to alias clear to cls
<comet23> i did: alias clear="cls"
<comet23> cls
<comet23> No command 'cls' found, but there are 18 similar ones
<comet23> cls: command not found
<th0r> comet23, I think you have it backwards
<comet23> th0r i did it backwards too
<comet23> i get the same error
<th0r> comet23, I got it to work in terminal. I didnt use quotes..just alias cls=clear
<comet23> th0r still nothing
<th0r> comet23, must be an ubuntu thing...it works in debian
<comet23> i can't alias what do i do?9
<comet23> sorry
<comet23> i meant to post
<comet23> =(
<comet23> i tapped the scroll wheel and it works as the up arrow
<shadow98> aloo_shu: i was able to mount and edit file but it didn't solve the issue
<JonelethIrenicus> how do you prevent applications that run from destroying your home directory?
<jushur> JonelethIrenicus: dont run them as your user? :D
<JonelethIrenicus> jushur: you know how to run applications as another user?
<RingtailedFox> so i tried using the mini.iso from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ but... it freezes when it tries to download packages
<RingtailedFox> what would cause that?
<RingtailedFox> capslock doesn't even activate its LED as a response to tapping, but control-alt-delete works o.O
<jushur> RingtailedFox: issues with your connection to the internet?
<RingtailedFox> internet's fine
<RingtailedFox> laptop and proposed linux tower are on the same router
<jushur> u using wireless? RingtailedFox
<RingtailedFox> wired connection
<jushur> should do a check of the device/media you use then id asume.
<BUSY> hello friends! i have about a 2 week old install, and today i was unable to connect via ssh or httpd.  looking through the logs for a solution and found this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25343507/
<BUSY> i think it's unrelated, but does anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<BUSY> seemed to repeat every 5 minutes for 11 hours
<BUSY> okay i've found in the syslog where the system started up.  where can i look to determine the cause of shutdown?
<sandmaniandevil> Quick question if anyone can help...
<sandmaniandevil> I am having trouble finding the gnome-terminal configuration file.  I want to have the terminal spawn in the center of the screen rather than stick to the top left corner.
<sandmaniandevil> I have already checked the forums and the documentation.
<krytarik> sandmaniandevil: That's not about the app's settings, but the window manager's anyway.
<sandmaniandevil> krytarik, so I should check in lightdm ?
<krytarik> That's the display manager.
<sandmaniandevil> krytarik, yes  would the option be in the configuration file for lightdm?
<comet23> why doesn't the alias command work in ubuntu?
<kneeki> How do I echo the contents of a file surrounded by single quotes in terminal? I've tried: python composure-compile.py '$(cat public/portal/assets/portal.annonated.js)' ... but it's not working
<kneeki> $ python composure-compile.py '$(cat public/portal/assets/portal.annonated.js)'
<krytarik> kneeki: "'$(foo)'" should work.
<krytarik> comet23: How exactly are you trying to use/set it btw?
<comet23> alias cls="clear"
<kneeki> It's saying that the 'argument list is too long'. I'm trying to send a file to the Google Closure Compiler API. The python script they use gave me the impression that I could simply 'echo' my files out to the api. https://developers.google.com/closure/compiler/docs/api-tutorial1#how-to-communciate-with-the-api
<kneeki> I'm sure it's something super simple
<nine_milli> I KILL PPL DEAD
<krytarik> nine_milli: Plz.
<nine_milli> ask bazhang he know
<krytarik> kneeki: ..Wait, you don't need to put it in single quotes, just use double quotes. :P
<kneeki> I found a curl script that makes the process much easier. =) https://gist.github.com/gurdiga/4143516
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Alex-MenX> Hello
<nine_milli> whats the diff between ubuntu and debian?
<Alex-MenX> Ubuntu
<TuxThePenguin> secret sauce nine_milli
<TuxThePenguin> its basically just mayo and ketchup
<AlwaysLearning11> has anyone been able to get ubuntu working with a 1080ti?
<AlwaysLearning11> I see all kinda of things on googlle saying its incompatable
<AlwaysLearning11> anyone?
<AlwaysLearning11> is there another place i might ask if this is not the right area
<Bashing-om> AlwaysLearning11: Full support for that card in 16.04 + / See: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us .
<AlwaysLearning11> Bashing-om: I tried installing ubuntu 16.04 it wouldnt even start without  enabling nomodeset then the res was all hell then found a hack using ppa drivers
<AlwaysLearning11> that does not seem like it natively supports anything like the 1080
<AlwaysLearning11> this is this VERY LONG guide http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html#verify-driver to maybe get it running but it assumes you already know alot about things the commands are not given it just states to do thing like enable nomostate and boot into text mode etc
<AlwaysLearning11> this directs  the user to using PP A drivers https://blog.nelsonliu.me/2017/04/29/installing-and-updating-gtx-1080-ti-cuda-drivers-on-ubuntu/ that are explcitly not nvidia backed
<AlwaysLearning11> Bashing-om: so where are you seeing native support?
<Bashing-om> AlwaysLearning11: Tou are making a driver install difficult whre it is not . Nvidia says " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.
<Bashing-om> You*
<AlwaysLearning11> Bashing-om: ok so how do i get it to function with cuda ?
<AlwaysLearning11> ill go get the install disc and wipe the os again
<AlwaysLearning11> moment
<krytarik> AlwaysLearning11: You just got it working, but want to start over now?
<AlwaysLearning11> krytarik: its not working
<krytarik> Aha.
<AlwaysLearning11> iat one point it says to run nvidia -smi
<AlwaysLearning11> to verify things are working
<Bashing-om> AlwaysLearning11: cuda is above my experience range, I have never run with cuda . But "libcuda1-375" is installed by default on the proprietary driver intall .
<TuxThePenguin> have you tried the "additional drivers" thing in the settings menu?
<AlwaysLearning11> i run that ang get "nvidia command not found
<AlwaysLearning11> TuxThePenguin: when it installs i cant even see that settings menue it took alot of pokeing and messing with it to even get the install disk to so much as show ubuntu and not just hang
<AlwaysLearning11> 16.04 will not natively boot under a 1080ti
<AlwaysLearning11> even into its install menu
<Bashing-om> AlwaysLearning11: Tather than a fresh new install at this time . Wnat to see wht ut will take to install the nvidia driver ?
<AlwaysLearning11> ?
<TuxThePenguin> do you have a non 1080 video output you can use to get the drivers setup?
<AlwaysLearning11> no
<AlwaysLearning11> gave old 980 away
<AlwaysLearning11> and the mobo doesnt have onboard
<TuxThePenguin> can you get shell or something?
<AlwaysLearning11> im on it now with gfx
<TuxThePenguin> then do it now?
<AlwaysLearning11> but its a hack
<AlwaysLearning11> and not functioning with cuda
<TuxThePenguin> you can probably forget cuda
<AlwaysLearning11> that is the whole point
<AlwaysLearning11> is gpgpu dev for neural net image classifiers
<AlwaysLearning11> deving natively for port under the TX1
<TuxThePenguin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/799184/how-can-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-16-04<< this maybe
<AlwaysLearning11> is there a list of FULLY supported gpus somewhere for ubuntu
<BUSY> got a 1050ti running without any trouble
<TuxThePenguin> the askubuntu link looks like it would work if you could get shell on it but i dont have any sort of fancy graphics card so i can't be much help
<TuxThePenguin> also if you haven't already putting ssh on that machine will make it a lot less frustrating to use
<AlwaysLearning11> will do if i dont throw it out the window first
<TuxThePenguin> have you tried their fancy pants repos?
<TuxThePenguin> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<nine_milli> TuxThePenguin: keep it real g
<AlwaysLearning11> TuxThePenguin: yes dint take had a conflict with something like couvou (i dont remember the name soemthing to do with ubuntu native gfx driver )
<TuxThePenguin> AlwaysLearning11 have you ran  " sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" ?
<TuxThePenguin> i think you're thinking of nouveau and this walkthrough (go down to where it says advanced/expert) says you can remove it and install the correct nvida driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TuxThePenguin> from there you should be able to use the repo to apt-get the cuda driver
<AlwaysLearning11> TuxThePenguin: it gives a list of various drivers for cpu and gpu
<TuxThePenguin> and apt install <one of those drivers> fails cause of a conflict with an installed thing?
<TuxThePenguin> cause then you can uninstall that thing and install the nonfree nvidia driver
<TuxThePenguin> also i'd highly reccomend you put an ssh server on it so you can just manage it from whatever your on IRC from and not worry about completely breaking it's display
<AlwaysLearning11> will doand sorry for my frustrations in this
<AlwaysLearning11> its certainly not directed at you all
<AlwaysLearning11> just trying not to replace a monitor today
<AlwaysLearning11> also anytime i try to install somethign with the ubuntu software manager gui if i click "install" on a .deb it says installign for a fraction of a second then goes back to just showing install ahving done nothing
<TuxThePenguin> i dunno i use dpkg on the command line
<AlwaysLearning11> seeems its got dependency issues becaue of gpu driver hack
<BUSY> that actually sounds familiar.  i do have problems with sw mgr and i do have the 1050ti with some driver tweaking.  i wonder if there's a correlation there
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<Develord> make build-deps
<Develord>    Unexpected compiler version (4.04.0)
<Develord>    You should use ocaml-4.04.2.
<Develord> someone got a solution? just updated ocaml to 4.04.2
<lotuspsychje> !info ocaml
<ubottu> ocaml (source: ocaml): ML language implementation with a class-based object system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.02.3-6ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 32 kB, installed size 157 kB
<lotuspsychje> Develord: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Develord> 16.04.3
<Develord> nvm.. 'The OCaml toplevel, version 4.04.0', think something went wrong
<lotuspsychje> !info ocaml xenial
<ubottu> ocaml (source: ocaml): ML language implementation with a class-based object system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.02.3-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 32 kB, installed size 157 kB
<lotuspsychje> this is recommended version for you Develord
<Develord> yes that is what is installed using apt-get, but it does not compile that way
<Develord> so i manually installed version 4.04.2, but it still says top level version is 4.04.0
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Develord
<ubottu> Develord: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<brainwash> artful has 4.04
 * Carbon_Monoxide sent a long message: Carbon_Monoxide_2017-08-19_08:32:45.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/VWDcICnbtMNZmRaVCKGttGLU>
<Carbon_Monoxide> Anything else which I should do for the next?
<tomreyn> Carbon_Monoxide: so does the system not boot currently?
<tomreyn> if so, boot from a live cd, mount the partitions you usually boot from to /mnt, bind-mount virtual file systems to /mnt/* and chroot to /mnt, then run update-grub and grub-install to the disk which you wish to boot from.
<tomreyn> if, however, the system still boots, you'll just need to update-grub and grub-install to the disk which you wish to boot from.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Yes, after that the system couldn't boot to OS. But GRUB loaded up. `update-grub` fixed it. I'm just not sure about if that is totally fine.
<Carbon_Monoxide> And `sudo apt-get upgrade` got 28 packages kept back.
<tomreyn> what is "that"?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Installed Ubuntu system
<tomreyn> you reinstalled ubuntu?
<Carbon_Monoxide> And `apt-get`
<Carbon_Monoxide> No.
<Carbon_Monoxide> I performed `update-grub` and `install-grub`.
<tomreyn> did you do any of the things i discussed above?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Yes
<tomreyn> okay, which of the two?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Both
<Carbon_Monoxide> update-grub and then install-grub
<Carbon_Monoxide> And without error.
<tomreyn> so... your system was still booting and still boots now?
<Carbon_Monoxide> It boots properly now.
<tomreyn> i mean it still can boot fine now
<tomreyn> ok
<Carbon_Monoxide> Yes
<Carbon_Monoxide> But `apt-get upgrade` got some packages kept back.
<tomreyn> okay, but that's a separate issue from grub and booting.
<Carbon_Monoxide> That is after I ran `sudo dpkg --configure -a`.
<tomreyn> run sudo "apt-get -f install" next
<Carbon_Monoxide> Alright. Thanks!
<tomreyn> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Carbon_Monoxide> Many thanks! But I'm on 16.04 LTS. Don't want to upgrade distro.
<Carbon_Monoxide> `sudo apt-get -f install` didn't install new packages. But if that is only for new distro release. It's fine then.
<tomreyn> Carbon_Monoxide: dist-upgrade does not do a release upgrade.
<Carbon_Monoxide> I see. Thanks!
<tomreyn> it just installs packages which involve slightly more complex dependency resolving.
<tomreyn> (and you want that)
<Carbon_Monoxide> Ah, cool.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Yes. Thank you! :)
<tomreyn> welcome
<Sevenfold> Hey
<Sevenfold> How can I route user 1 through ip 1 and user 2 through ip 2? The machine has multiple IPs already
<melissa_> Hello. I have installed kubuntu-desktop and afterwards ubuntu-desktop, but now there are all kinds of conflicts and I end up with unity-scope-gdrive having unmet dependencies. apt-get install -f doesn't work, nor does removing a package. Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<melissa_> I would like to remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop instead.
<Sevenfold> What happens if you apt remove kubuntu-desktop?
<akik> melissa_: that's a known problem and the suggestion is not to do it (i.e. install another desktop)
<melissa_> It tells me to do apt-get install -f. And doing that results in dpkg errors with processing the archive
<Sevenfold> Are you in one of the text TTYs?
<melissa_> I've tried it both from X11 and the TTY
<Sevenfold> Go to the tty and stop the desktop from running
<melissa_> https://p.teknik.io/AoGux here's the output for apt-get install -f. It conflicts with kde-config-telepathy-accounts, but if I remove that, I will get a conflict with another KDE package.
<melissa_> How do I stop the desktop from running?
<Sevenfold> sudo service lightdm stop
<melissa_> k
<Sevenfold> Wot
<Sevenfold> 😂
<Sevenfold> Think she was on irc in a gui
<akik> well that did it
<Sevenfold> My sides right now xD
<grirgz> plop
<gartral> ok all, I'm running into an issue in 17.04 where firefox will not die if it crashes, it's in a zombie state that even sudo kill -n 9 [PID of firefox] can not kill.. this is very irritating
<gartral> normally I'd restart lightdm but I'm in the middle of compiling some stuff and it's going to take a while, and I really need my web browser to not be acting asinine while I'm researching
<Sevenfold> Hmm
<Sevenfold> Maybe switch to a tty and log in as actual root and try to kill it?
<Sevenfold> Sometimes being logged in as root is different from using sudo
<Sevenfold> 9 sounds like quite a low pid
<brainwash> the pid comes after the 9
<gartral> Sevenfold: you haven't been using ubuntu for very long, have you?
<brainwash> firefox refuses to start due to the zombie process?
<Sevenfold> Oh, Nvm, get it
<brainwash> gartral: maybe try firefox -safe-mode
<Sevenfold> Sorry, I'm not quite advanced, but do know how to handle some stupid issues beginners tend to face
<gartral> brainwash: that's correct, it crashed on me and normally I just restart a crashed program, but this isn't dying to be able to be restarted
<Sevenfold> I don't really use a gui for compiling :p. I just ssh from my phone
<gartral> brainwash: I get the same popup "Firefox is already running, but is not responding...."
<brainwash> :/
<gartral> brainwash: it just happened with chromium, too, but before it did I managed to pull a link https://askubuntu.com/questions/919315/networked-programs-refuse-to-be-killed
<brainwash> oh wow
<gartral> brainwash: that guy mentioned it happens with eclipse, so this isn't isolated to a single application
<gartral> brainwash: ok, moved over to my other machine, and it LOOKS like I'm running into https://stackoverflow.com/questions/223644/what-is-an-uninterruptable-process/223727#223727 but why would a process zombie in a syscall?
<brainwash> gartral: sadly, no clue
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Sevenfold> Trying to attach dummy screens is such a pain in the arse
<alexac> I have setting up cloud storage software namely yandex disk and my ubuntu 17 system freezed, what is the best way to debug the issue? inspecting syslog for a start, correct?
<EriC^^> alexac: yes that's a good start
<alexac> EriC^^: should I look at the last commands that are recorded there?
<EriC^^> alexac: yes look for any segfaults as well
<alexac> EriC^^: any special software that would mark important errors there exsist?
<alexac> EriC^^: what is segfault?
<alexac> probably i should ask google about it =)
<EriC^^> alexac: try sudo grep segfault /var/log/syslog
<alexac> will do
<EriC^^> alexac: it's when a program crashes due to segmentation fault (memory problem, out of range stuff, etc)
<alexac> EriC^^: Nothing happened, apparently. got a blank line input back
<EriC^^> alexac: try to browse the log with "sudo less /var/log/syslog" and look around the time of the crash
<alexac> Aug 19 14:23:37 ThinkPad dbus-daemon[1253]: Activating via systemd: service name='org.gnome.Terminal' unit='gnome-terminal-server.service'
<alexac> Aug 19 14:23:37 ThinkPad systemd[1233]: Starting GNOME Terminal Server...
<alexac> Aug 19 14:23:37 ThinkPad dbus-daemon[1253]: Successfully activated service 'org.gnome.Terminal'
<alexac> Aug 19 14:23:37 ThinkPad systemd[1233]: Started GNOME Terminal Server.
<rud0lf> oops
<multifractal> Ubuntu is not detecting my ipod classic. It was able to detect it when it was Mac formatted, but when that was the case Rhythmbox was unable to copy songs to it (error ipod is read only). So I formatted it to Win mode. Now nothing is detected at all.
<multifractal> Although on the ipod screen it says "connected"
<MonkeyDust> multifractal  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<multifractal> Whoops, I just noticed it appears in Nautilus, presumably it considers it a removable hard drive or something...
<multifractal> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I actually just closed and reopened Rhythmbox and it appeared. Sorry for the false alarm. Horray music!!!
<MonkeyDust> multifractal  great, enjoy!
<Li> hey guys, I donno why everytime I connect my phone to ubuntu box I get this popup http://imgur.com/a/TNq64
<Li> can anyone tell how to fix it?
<Li> ok fixed .. thanks for nothing
<thyriaen> Can someone help me setting up the dependencies for this ( https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile ) - i am having trouble getting qt-charts for example
<thyriaen> Alternatively :: Can i set up a custom fan control curve in the command line as seen here : http://i.imgur.com/ooVckZP.png ?
<thyriaen> I am using the open source amd gpu drivers ( not amdgpu pro )
<deadstare> anyone available to assist with screen blanking issues in 17.04?
<brainwash> thyriaen: https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile/issues/66
<thyriaen> brainwash, thanks - ill look into that; does it also apply to 16.04 ?
<brainwash> thyriaen: I haven't read through it. that would be your job
<thyriaen> brainwash, alrighty :P
<brainwash> deadstare: you will have to find out
<brainwash> deadstare: just ask your actual question
<thyriaen> brainwash, it says in the dependencies i need libxrandr - does that refer to the ubuntu package libxrandr-dev or libxrandr2 ?
<brainwash> thyriaen: both
<brainwash> libxrandr-dev pulls in libxrandr2 anyway
<thyriaen> brainwash, alright thanks
<deadstare> my screen goes blank after 20 seconds of inactivity. Turning dpms, screensaver and blanking off has no effect, blanking turns itself back on during the session every 20 seconds
<deadstare> also have disabled any powersaving features in ubuntu, on the monitor itself and within the bios
<deadstare> also disabled any idle-time events in dconf
<brainwash> I would check the output from "xset q" in a terminal window
<brainwash> 20 seconds is rather very short
<deadstare> i have, after i use it to turn everything off and set everything to 0, i verify the options. Then i let the system sit idle and after 0 ssecs screen blanks, upon movement i recheck the settings and blanking has turned back on
<deadstare> literally happening during the session for some reason, xset settings shouldnt revert unless rebooted
<brainwash> could it be some 3rd party application which is interfering?
<deadstare> not sure what else would be running other than apache2 but thats what im looking for
<deadstare> was hoping someone else had ran accross this
<brainwash> I suggest testing with a new (or another) user account
<brainwash> see if it's affected also
<deadstare> good call, ive also tried purging xfce4-power-manager and something still overriding at the 20sec mark. But ill try the new account and be back shortly
<brainwash> aha
<brainwash> so it's Xfce?
<deadstare> thats the default power manager for 17.04
<deadstare> lemme post the current output
<deadstare> Screen Saver:   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  no   timeout:  30000    cycle:  0 Colors:   default colormap:  0x47    BlackPixel:  0x0    WhitePixel:  0xffffff Font Path:   /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,built-ins DPMS (Energy Star):   Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0   DPMS is Disabled
<deadstare> the prefer blanking option is the one that keeps going back to yes. I set it and check it and its off, changes after it blanks lol
<brainwash> but the timeout value stays untouched?
<brainwash> 30000 seconds
<deadstare> correct, its only set like that because i tried to override the 20 secs with a greater value
<deadstare> that doesnt work either
<deadstare> normally i have it set to 0 which turns it off
<deadstare> its as if something else is signalling dpms to blank
<deadstare> which is reactivating the setting
<brainwash> I guess a closer look at your process list could help
<brainwash> it does not happen while the login greeter is present, right?
<deadstare> only if i hit a key or move the mouse first and leave it idle
<deadstare> if i boot and touch nothing the screen stays on forever
<brainwash> also 20 seconds?
<deadstare> its crazy, ive been rippin my hair out for solutions for 3 days now, noone even touching the issue on the forums lol
<deadstare> yes
<brainwash> I would test with the live iso
<brainwash> you didn't tell yet since when this issue is affecting your system
<brainwash> since recent? since upgrading to 17.04? ...
<deadstare> hard to say since i hadnt used it in a few months. Did a dist-upgrade from command-line on the first boot so didnt have time to notice if it predated that
<deadstare> ive seen issues with dpms and hdmi before also, so i may have to use a different monitor on a vga or display port to see if it persists but i dont have those options at the moment
<deadstare> thats about the only other thing i havnt ruled out yet
<brainwash> right. you gotta do some debugging, and test different scenarios
<brainwash> so, maybe booting the 17.04 ISO and running the live session can trigger the problem also
<deadstare> ill give it a shot, at least ive got a few more ideas now, appreciate it
<brainwash> if yes, I would test the 17.10
<brainwash> good luck :)
<deadstare> ty
<kittykitty> Ive got an nvidia 660 on 17.04 that defaults to using gallium 0.4 on my system. It freezes whenever i do anything in chrome and i have to reboot the system. When i install the nvidia drivers from the software and updates > additional drivers they seem to install ok but then on reboot and try to log in, the desktop does not load and you end up back at the login page. Xauthority is ok. Xsession-errors says: no matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<kittykitty> and failed to load swrast
<Sevenfold> How could I add a virtual display? Need to run the gpu headless for steam streaming
<oerheks> !nomodeset | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kittykitty> oerheks, shows some graphics though? Thought nomodeset was bad to use?
<oerheks> well, try it or not..
<kittykitty> ill try it still, thanks oerheks
<antithesis_> Hello. I switched to Upstart using the official instructions, but now I get a black screen even before I see grub. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<antithesis_> These instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Permanent_switch_back_to_upstart
<oerheks> kittykitty, what nvidia driver did you choose, exactly?
<kittykitty> 375 and the one above that from the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa thats like 380 something. Trying 340 now
<kittykitty> 375 is supposed to have been tested oerheks
<oerheks> why the 375 from ppa, it says the original repo has a newer version
<kittykitty> im just choosing them from default ubuntu stuff. Removed the ppa now. Still cant login with nomodeset
<kittykitty> should i be using the ppa oerheks ?
<kittykitty> used to have amdgpu pro installed, dont know if it blacklisted some stuff
<oerheks> kittykitty, i was looking for simular issues, found none.
<kittykitty> same when i looked
<oerheks> i think you want the original 375, and amd= ATI .. not nvidia
<kittykitty> maybe ldconfig being weird>
<kittykitty> ?
<kittykitty> yeah i know, i used to have an ati card, now nvidia
<oerheks> oh oke, uninstall that amd driver anyway
<kittykitty> i think i did, dont know how to check now. Just did an initramfs
<kittykitty> just now i mean, think i got rid of the rest of the amd one
<oerheks> oke
<warrshrike> hey my c++ code with compiles on macOS won't compile on ubuntu
<warrshrike> same clang++ compiler with -std=c++14
<warrshrike> error is leak.cpp:26:24: error: no matching function for call to 'min'             col[j+1] = std::min({ prevCol[1 + j] + 1, col[j] + 1, prevCol[j] + (s1[i]==s2[j] ? 0 : 1) });                        ^~~~~~~~ /usr/bin/../lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../include/c++/5.4.0/bits/stl_algobase.h:195:5: note: candidate function template not viable: requires 2 arguments, but 1 was provided     min(const _Tp& __a, const _Tp& _
<warrshrike> I think my ubuntu libs are outdated or sth?
<antithesis_> Hello. I get a black screen after switching to Upstart. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<brainwash> antithesis_: why did you do that?
<antithesis_> Because I am not brainwashed.
<brainwash> still waiting for a proper answer
<antithesis_> Me too.
<warrshrike> brainwash: maybe you can help me?
<kittykitty> oerheks, looks like it links some stuff in ldconf and theyre set correctly when theyre installed. Rebooting and checking again
<hosas> how do I change Clrl +Alt + P to home-key+p or ctrl+alt +c to home-key +c . By the way I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<brainwash> warrshrike: I suggest that you use a pastebin service to share terminal output, makes it easier to read
<kittykitty> hosas, ubuntu settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<axslayer33> Question: If I've dual installed Kali and ubuntu mate, but didn't install the grub-pc boot manager during the second installation (kali)....how do I install it to access kali?
<axslayer33> Do I do it from Mate, or a live run of Kali?
<MonkeyDust> axslayer33  firstly, kali is not supported here
<warrshrike> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25347766/
<axslayer33> Ok, sorry.
<axslayer33> Asked since Ubuntumate also came into play.
<hosas> kittykitty: I'm just from there and can't find anything like copy or paste command that I can change or do I define it myself-please would manually define it. thanks
<kittykitty> hosas, you could if you knew the command for the clipboard etc
<brainwash> warrshrike: not sure. best to ask in the c++ or clang channel
<warrshrike> I did
<warrshrike> but its issue with ubuntu lib versions
<warrshrike> maybe someone else will know
<kittykitty> oerheks, got 375 installed but still does not load the desktop. ldconf looks ok. Xsession errors says: failed to load driver: swrast and no matching fbConfigs or visuals found. All i can find on google is steam issues lol
<antithesis_> Anyone?
<kittykitty> warrshrike, try gcc from ppa?
<brainwash> warrshrike: maybe you need to set some additional compile flag
<brainwash> warrshrike: well, what issue exactly? are the libs too old?
<MonkeyDust> antithesis_  anyone what?
<kittykitty> oerheks, might be some weird mesa thing? Used to have mesa ppa too but did a purge so should be ok?
<antithesis_> I get a black screen after switching to Upstart. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<pavlos> warrshrike: are you trying to get the min value of 3 parameters?
<kittykitty> any way to search for non official packages?
<Dekkard> gvfs issue: copied a 1gig folder no probs... is that adequate?
<hosas> kittykitty: do you know the command to copy and paste from clipboard so that I can substitute them?
<Dekkard> than cut and pasted it to another folder
<kittykitty> hosas, no idea sorry. Try xclip?
<hosas> xclip?
<hosas> anyway thanks
<Dekkard> hosas:  text?
<kittykitty> hosas, terminal clipboard program
<kittykitty> oerheks, reinstalled libgl1-mesa-glx and dri and reconfigured xserver-xorg and now the login hangs for AGES before going back to login
<kittykitty> oerheks, i keep anding up on this page https://askubuntu.com/questions/541343/problems-with-libgl-fbconfigs-swrast-through-each-update but i dont think libs are even stored there
<blausand> Kann ich Debian-Anwendungen dazu zwingen, den .config-Ordner zu benutzen?
<blausand> Mit irgendwelchen mount/rebind tricks vielleicht?
<tgm4883> !de | blausand
<ubottu> blausand: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<blausand> tgm4883: thx.
<blausand> Can i force debian packets to use the ./config folder? Maybe by applying any mount / rebind hacks to /etc/fstab?
<akik> blausand: maybe if you described your problem a bit more
<dedo_> anyone running 16.04 with surface pro 3?
<dedo_> or rather has anyone gotten the ambient light sensor (surface pro 3) to work with 16.04
<blausand> i want to keeo my home folder common to Linux and Windows. Having .* files hidden is not an option for me, because i work with hidden files displayed.This means, my homefolder is cluttered with a lot of config folders. They all should live in a subfolder.
<oerheks> blausand, no solution to that, keep your .hidden files in a seperate folder?
<akik> blausand: how does it become a problem?
<dedo_> you could  use a symbolic link to link specific foldersd
<kittykitty> oerheks, ldconfig shows libGL.so.1 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 first in the list before all of the nvidia ones. No idea if i can change the priority of those
<kittykitty> theyre loaded alphabetically and fakeroot is first, dont know if that affects anything
<oerheks> kittykitty, that is beyond my knowledge :-( your latest url is from 2014, it should be fixed by now?
<oerheks> and disabling nouveau could help too ( same post), replace nomodeset with nouveau.modeset=0 and update grub
<kittykitty> nouveau doesnt look like its used anyway, is that the one that shows up as gallium?
<kittykitty> i think it might be that /usr/lib/nvidia is way down the list if you do ldconfig -v | grep "^/"
<oerheks> kittykitty, also not sure about that, or how to tell
<oerheks> changing from ati to nvidia, did you try sudo apt autoclean or autoremove ? that would wipe unnessasary packages
<kittykitty> yeah i did that too
<kittykitty> i think i have it down to ldconfig having libGL.so.1 as both mesa and nvidia but mesa higher
<kittykitty> could be my multiatch
<kittykitty> *arch
<oerheks> ubuntu is already multiarch .. maybe that is your culprit if you added architecture i386
<kittykitty> yeah that could be it
<oerheks> In this case i would surely backup data and do a fresh install
<kittykitty> the file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu.conf lists /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu first
<kittykitty> ill try making a link to a 0 prefixed file first, theyre loaded in alphabetical order
<kittykitty> oerheks, guess i should file a bug>?
<kittykitty> because wow. thats a stupid problem
<kittykitty> literally had to just rename the multiarch file to be prefixed with ZZ. so that it loaded last
<fishcooker> on the running box how to stop all services except ssh only?
<kittykitty> fishcooker, youd stop networking too if you did that so you cant
<MonkeyDust> kittykitty  good thinking
<ioria> i think he meant 'all' apart that
<ioria> fishcooker, you can in single user mode
<ioria> fishcooker, but idk if it works with systemd
<swrenn> Is this the right place to be asking about opening device files?
<blausand> oerheks: thx. akik. Under Windows, i don't want to really hide hidden files. if i configure my etx2fs driver to hide .-prefixed files, i can't see them at all because they are hidden on the fs-driver level. Good conditions to get crazy looking for config files...
<ioria> swrenn, details ?
<akik> blausand: i tried to understand how the showing of the dot files becomes a problem or is it just an inconvenience?
<akik> personally i always show all files everywhere
<swrenn> ioria: I'm having trouble opening an input device file. The file is one of /dev/input/eventXX. It is owned by user root and group input with permissions 0660, so any user belonging to the input group should be able to read and write the device file. I have a program written in C that calls open(). The user that executes the program belongs to the input group, and I verified via /proc/X/status that the program
<swrenn> also belongs to the input group. Why am I getting a 'Permission denied' (EACCES) error when I try to open this file? Something to do with cgroups?
<Allen_> Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between a Xen install vs installing through repositories?
<ioria> swrenn, superuser works ?
<swrenn> ioria: yes
<swrenn> ioria: I can also open the file /dev/input/eventXX on the command line as non-root, e.g. #xxd /dev/input/eventXX.
<oerheks> Allen .. oh he is gone
<ioria> swrenn, maybe something wrong in the path
<ioria> swrenn, some dirs not readable ?
<zaya> oerheks: I'm here. Not sure why chat started with a diff nick
<oerheks> smart move, asking a question and then change name..
<zaya> oerheks: not intentionally
<oerheks> anyway, our repo contains 4.7 and 4.8, so no difference
<zaya> I'm starting to tamper with hypervisors and have had 2 inputs, 1 being install XenServer, another is to install within a distro
<zaya> oerheks: thank you
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/xen
<oerheks> not sure what 3.3.0 means for next release
<swrenn> ioria: Good thinking to double-check the path, but it looks good: (gdb) p path
<swrenn> $1 = 0x7fffffffdd80 "/dev/input/event13"
<swrenn> ioria: /dev and /dev/input have permissions 0755, so I'm good there.
<zaya> oerheks: thank you. I see what you mean. I will give this a look
<strive> Is there an official Ubuntu release with GNOME2?
<akik> strive: in a way. it's called ubuntu mate
<strive> akik: That's what I thought, thank you.
<Kel> akik: What's the other one? Cinnamon? That doesn't have an official/semi-official pre-baked release yet does it?
<blausand> akik: nautilus cluttered with dotted files is just inconvenient...
<oerheks> mate is not cinnamon
<oerheks> and no, there is no iso with cinnamon ready, but you can easily install it on top of any IDE, or if you want a clean cinnamon, use the mini iso and ( i think is contains the cinnamon-metapackage) select cinnamon from there
<blausand> GParted sees /dev/sdc1 as linux-raid on /dev/md0, but `dmraid -r`says "no raid disks". How can i find out if sdc1 it is a mirror half? And if it is, how can i migrate the partition to single disc without moving the data?
<Kel> oerheks: hence "other one" xD Of course they're not the same.
<oerheks> oh oke, i have mis-read
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> how can i enable mouse clicking on a terminal emulator on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<mattfly> like if i want to use tmux
<gabrielc> mattfly: like the old gpm?
<cloudbud> on my ubuntu machine the inodes has been exhausted. can someone give me a permanent solution for a solution . This is a recurring issue i guess
<gabrielc> cloudbud: so many files have you?
<cloudbud> gabrielc : its a jenkins server
<gabrielc> cloudbud: man mkfs.ext4 says -N . check the man for your filesystem
<cloudbud> gabrielc : wait
<gabrielc> cloudbud: df -i //               list inode information instead of block usage
<cloudbud> gabrielc : what is this
<cloudbud> gabrielc : i deleted the temp now the root volume is 21%
<gabrielc> with df -i you can see the inodes used/free per filesystem
<cloudbud> but i have to manually do the deletion
<cloudbud> its a jenkins slave server where a lot f files keep on incresing as a build process in /temp
<tgm4883> cloudbud: sounds like you need to increase the number of inodes you can create on the filesystem and/or have jenkins clean up after itself
<cloudbud> tgm4883 : how to increase the number of inodes  on file system ?
<tgm4883> cloudbud: at filesystem creation
<tgm4883> cloudbud:  <gabrielc> cloudbud: man mkfs.ext4 says -N . check the man for your filesystem
<cloudbud> tgm4883 : i did not understand this
<jaith> I am having trouble running apt upgrade on an Ubuntu 16 running as a virtual machine. The complaint is "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays" -- can someone tell me how to fix this problem so that I may update/upgrade my system? Last lines of output here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25349093/
<jaith> i suspect, but am not sure, that the output is in some way related to the fact that this runs as a virtual machine
<gabrielc> cloudbud: maybe you can put a new disk only for /tmp o /temp and create a filesystem with the apropiate inode quantity. but you or the jenkins administrator must automate the deletion of the temporary files generated by jenkins
<tgm4883> cloudbud: you'll need to recreate the filesystem that if filling up or create a new filesystem for /tmp. When creating it, you'll need to specify to allow more inodes. However, it seems that your issue keeps happening that the issue is that your jenkins job isn't cleaning up after itself. So increasing the inodes isn't a long term solution for you and you should instead fix your jenkins job
<gabrielc> jaith: i think that message isnt error
<littlekitty> how come my second amd card is not recognized in ubuntu ?
<cloudbud> how to specify the large no of indoes gabrielc and tgm4883
<littlekitty> is there some configuration to do ?
<gabrielc> jaith: investigates those message "cryptsetup: WARNING"
<tgm4883> cloudbud: I really think you need to investigate the Jenkins issue first
<gabrielc> jaith: perhaps https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Tmp+Cleaner+Plugin
<gabrielc> jaith: or https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Delete+.tmp+files+left+in+workspace-files
<maxime__> Hello, i have a network device problem. While fixing my bluetooth I removed something and reinstalled something else. It fixed the bluetooth and removed my wifi device. I can't find a fix. Thanks
<jaith> gabrielc: you may be right...I just logged out & logged in again and packages appear to be updated...still, it's disconcerting
<maxime__> Alright, i just need to go, i'll come back with this question :) Best regards
<jaith> gabrielc: I don't understand how the tmp files relate to this issue?  seems to me that my machine's device names have changed ("failed to detect canonical device of /dev/xvda1") because it's on a virtual machine
<s10gopal> hi
<s10gopal> anyone can please help me ?
<s10gopal> DaGoaty ?
<MonkeyDust> s10gopal  start with a question
<s10gopal> i am using ubuntu 16 lts on my laptop but itis giving very poop battery backup
<s10gopal> poor
<MonkeyDust> s10gopal  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power.html
<s10gopal> i am using ubuntu 16 lts on my laptop but battery backup is very very less. SPEC hp ay008tx,i5 6gen 12gb ram , intel hd 520 + amd r5 m430
<s10gopal> tried
<MonkeyDust> !info tlp | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (zesty), package size 47 kB, installed size 257 kB
<s10gopal> on windows 10 i get 6hr+
<s10gopal> @ubottu tried it
<MonkeyDust> s10gopal  then start from the beginning, what have you tried so far
<s10gopal> ubuntu can give more battery backup than windows 10 ?
<Pinkamena_D> have system with 32gb ram which I hibernate fairly often. I bought a small SSD just for sacrificial SWAP usage; plan to fill the whole thing with a swapfile. Which partition table type should I use, or does it even make a difference? Disk is 128gb
<s10gopal> i want to implement this https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-batterywindows.html , how can i ?
<emi71> hello. Ubuntu 16.04. Problem: I've Canon Pixma mg5650 and I can't scan page. I've installed xsane scan but don't work. the same happen with default application "simple scan". error: "impossible to open device pixma:mg5600.... invalid argument". the print function work correctly.
<SimonNL> emi71: might help installing a driver for it
<emi71> SimonNL : I have installed official driver scangearmp2 from Canon site. the scanner is recognized
<emi71> but when I doing scan command, hang and appear this error message
<SimonNL> emi71: doesn't the website show some other things you have to do before installing the driver ?
<emi71> SimonNL: no, and I've noticed that the same Brother multifunction customers have the same problem
<maxime__> Hello, i have a network device problem. While fixing my bluetooth I removed something and reinstalled something else. It fixed the bluetooth and removed my wifi device. I can't find a fix. Thanks
<SimonNL> emi71: you downloaded this file ?    scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb.tar.gz
<glitsj16> emi71: you might want to try a PPA as mentioned in this bugreport --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1512027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512027 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "open of device pixma:MX7600_... failed: invalid argument" [Low,Confirmed]
<emi71> SimonNL: yes, but version 3.20
<s10gopal> how i can run ubuntu 16 on my hp ay008tx laptop , with good battery backup (i think i dont have  gfx driver , that is causing battery drain )
<emi71> glitsj16: thanks, I try now
<SimonNL> emi71: and what you done with it ?
<Nokaji> emi71: there is also 'simple scan', not sure if it only does images (not text), maybe you can try it if you can't get anywhere
<emi71> Nokaji: simple scan tested: don't work the same
<s10gopal> how i can run ubuntu 16 on my hp ay008tx laptop , with good battery backup (i think i dont have  gfx driver , that is causing battery drain )
<emi71> SimonNL: install.sh procedure described in the file "readme"
<oerheks> s10gopal, that laptop has  HD Graphics 520 ??
<SimonNL> emi71:  and program ran without error
<oerheks> should be standard loaded, intel
<emi71> SimonNL: yes, exactly
<bubbely> exiftool -b -ThumbnailImage test copy.cr2 > 2_0.jpg  <- how do i run this command when there is a space in the filename "test copy.cr2"
<oerheks> or the 2nd AMD Radeon™ R5 M430 Graphics  ? https://support.hp.com/rs-en/document/c05221062 should also be loaded standard i guess
<SimonNL> emi71: then I have no idea what causes the problem sorry
<bubbely> anyone ?
<SimonNL> bubbely: "test copy.cr2"
<s10gopal> hd 520 + amd r5 m430
<bubbely> SimonNL: thanks
<SimonNL> exiftool -b -ThumbnailImage "test copy.cr2" > 2_0.jpg
<s10gopal> if i force turn off amd r5 m430 , then batter life will improve ?
<emi71> glitsj16: I've done: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rolfbensch/sane-git and sudo apt-get update, appear error yet
<emi71> SimonNL: ok, no problem, thanks
<s10gopal> good night
<emi71> glitsj16: don't work
<glitsj16> emi71: too bad, that was the only thing I could suggest.. The PPA mentions a mailinglist where you could ask to support for your specific hardware. I guess that's worth a shot..
<emi71> glitsj16: can you describe me the step by step procedure? I'm a newcomer in ubuntu....
<emi71> glitj16: I mean PPA procedure
<glitsj16> emi71: you added it like you said above? That's the correct way to add a PPA yes. After running 'sudo apt-get update', did you run 'sudo apt upgrade' to get the new drivers?
<emi71> I'm a beginner in ubuntu
<glitsj16> emi71: I understand, no worries
<emi71> glitsj16: yes...no error apparently
<emi71> no one moment
<emi71> glitsj16: I've done: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rolfbensch/sane-git and sudo apt-get update. nothing else
<glitsj16> emi71: what those commands did was (1) add the PPA to your sources list and (2) refresh the sources .. a third step is needed to actually upgrade your libsane software with those from the PPA --> run 'sudo apt upgrade' to do that
<emi71> ok I'm doing now third step: sudo apt upgrade
<glitsj16> emi71: ok, let that finish and report if anything errored
<emi71> glitsj16:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.27+git20170819-xenial0_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glitsj16> emi71: let me check what that package looks like, give me a few minutes, I'll report back here
<emi71> glitsj16: ok thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> why does the powerline package in the repos not have the bash bindings?
<Vanellope> so, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. every time I boot from the installer I either end up with a never ending loading screen or it freezes on the loading screen
<jhutchins> Vanellope: First thing to suspect is a bad image.  Did you checksum it?
<Vanellope> checksums match
<mrpanda> @echo off
<mrpanda> am thinking to buy a 3d printer
<mrpanda> to print a printer
<mrpanda> i could use one
<mrpanda> :D
<jhutchins> Vanellope: You'll have to give us more to go on.  What release?  What hardware?  What kind of device are you installing from?  How did you prepare the device?
<Vanellope> 17.04 on a dell laptop with an amd a10 and radeon card. I'm installing from a usb I prepared with rufus
<SimonNL> Vanellope: I usually recommend people to burn DVD instead of using rufus to burn a start up stick.
<Vanellope> lemme try a dvd and I'll report back
<kwayne> hi! does anyone have experience with seemingly random I/O errors on a fuse-sshfs mount, and what one could do to avoid them?
<kwayne> i don't need particularly high bandwidth or low latency, but i need my I/O not to fail
<Vanellope> nevermind. Don't have any blank DVDs
<kwayne> it seems like sshfs (with `reconnect` enabled) drops the connection sometimes, and from the point it does until it re-establishes the connection, I/O fails. can i specify somewhere that in case the filesystem temporarily fails, that I/O should just block until it becomes available again?
<SimonNL> Vanellope: on ubuntu now ?
<Vanellope> nope
<SimonNL> thats what I thought
<jhutchins> Vanellope: You can try booting with various switches like noacpi, noapic, nomodeset
<jhutchins> kwayne: That's one of the reasons sshfs isn't used more, it's not that reliable.  Use something like scp or rsync instead.
<jhutchins> kwayne: What kind of connection are you dealing with?  I take it it's not local net?
<SimonNL> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0      does this help you out Vanellope
<Vanellope> that's exactly what I did simon
<SimonNL> I see. well it's all I could think of right now
<SimonNL> beside the DVD
<kostkon> Vanellope, start with nomodeset. Also, if you end up again on a neverending loading screen try hitting the ESC key and see if you will get any output from the boot process.
<kostkon> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kwayne> jhutchins: i need the directory i mount via sshfs to be visible to another process as if it was available locally. that's why i can't use scp or rsync (or can i?)
<kostkon> Vanellope, but you could also try burning the live usb again before attempting any of those solutions
<kwayne> jhutchins: the connection is unfortunately not direct, but involves a few hops, including an SSH TCP forward. i know this is far from ideal, but it's beyond my control
<Vanellope> what the actual... found an old natty DVD and I'm at the live desktop
<kostkon> natty, natty?
<kostkon> Vanellope, what version is that?
<Vanellope> 11.04 IIRC
<kostkon> Vanellope, too old to release upgrade from
<Vanellope> yeah I know
<Vanellope> still funny to see that had no problems
<SimonNL> Vanellope: is there a start up stick burning program in it
<Vanellope> dunno
<Vanellope> but I did notice on 17.04 if I press esc I get spammed with completion-wait loop timed out
<SimonNL> have a look and if so use it to make yourself that stick
<Vanellope> OK think I'm getting somewhere
<Vanellope> just refusing to boot now because windows is hibernated
<Vanellope> sigh
<hehehe> hey hey
<hehehe> who here uses evolution?
<hehehe> mail client
<Vanellope> now it's erroring at /dev/sr0 no medium found then initramfs says no medium found
<hehehe> at the times it gets stuck
<duzi> Any cool themes for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Vanellope: on the first screen there shozuld be an option to "check the media for ddefects" (or similar), have you tried this?
<Vanellope> hold on
<Vanellope> trying again with 16.04
<tomreyn> that's not the same approach as verifying the exact checksum of the ISO file against the checksum file which i think you said you already did?
<tomreyn> i.e. not the same as...
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> good luck with 16.04. in case it also fails you should see the same option on the first mmenu
<kostkon> Vanellope, that should have been the release version you are going for in the first place since it's LTS and with the latest hwe fairly up-to-date
<duzi> Is there any resource where I can find cool wallpapers for my ubuntu desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | duzi
<ubottu> duzi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<duzi> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<MonkeyDust> duzi  http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/
<jak> is there a way to get the touchpad on a macbook to work any better than the default?
<jak> any guides i've found so far seem to be very out of date
<Vanellope> ok so I seem to have 2 issues here, Firstly the installer doesn't seem to like something about the GPU setup in the laptop, and secondly for some reason it seems to be trying to use the dvd drive instead of the usb
<Vanellope> ok
<Vanellope> I'm officially an idiot
<Vanellope> ignored the one of the first pieces of advice I got and skipped past nomodeset
<Vanellope> in a live env now
<oerheks> Vanellope, maybe blacklisting nouveau on grub is your fix, nouveau.modeset=0
<Vanellope> will do once it installs
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> yes, only if you keep graphical issues
<Vanellope> yep needed to blacklist it
<JonelethIrenicus> every time i run my termial i see this message "To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<JonelethIrenicus> See "man sudo_root" for details."
<oerheks> Vanellope, :-)
<brandon76> aloha everyone
<ultrixx> hi! why does ubuntu 16.04.3 come with kernel 4.10? this kernel version is end of life
<brandon76> i'm new to ubuntu so idk ultrixx
<ultrixx> brandon76: thanks anyway
<oerheks> 4.10 end of life? where do you find that info|?
<oerheks> 16.04.3 comes with 4.8 iirc .. maybe you added HWE
<ultrixx> no fresh install
<ultrixx> and 4.10 is end of life according to slashdot and 150 other websites and is no longer listet on kernel.org
<oerheks> ''The updated hardware stack in Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS brings Linux 4.10 kernel' indeed, but is not EOL.
<oerheks> mind that LTS goes for stable packages.
<oerheks>  according to slashdot and 150 other websites and is no longer listet on kernel.org ... fud.
<ultrixx> oerheks: excuse me, but google "kernel 4.10 end of life" - i don't write that because i want to sound cool
<oerheks> 16.04.3 gets the same kernel as zesty 17.04.
<ultrixx> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/5/20/75
<ultrixx> "Greg Kroah-Hartman: 4.10 is now end of life"
<oerheks> ubuntu backports patches, though.
<oerheks> but if you want the latest and greatest, don't use lts
<ultrixx> i don't need the latest and greatest, i just wondered why canonical chose this kernel version and thought someone here would know that's all
<tomreyn> ultrixx: probably because it contains a nice set of patches an no kernel version providing a similar mix of stability a feature sets was available at the time.
<tomreyn> as a release based (non-rolling) distribution, you regularly need to make such choices - which kernel do we choose to maintain for the next few months or years (even after it's EOLd mainline)
<tomreyn> that's actually the same for the very most other packages in ubuntu (and debian, which it still largely builds upon)
#ubuntu 2017-08-20
<tomreyn> ultrixx: makes sense?
<ultrixx> tomreyn: not entirely
<tomreyn> it does to me ;)
<ultrixx> :)
<tomreyn> if you'd like to discuss it more, let's do so in #ubuntu-offtopic (since this channel here is just about support)
<ultrixx> oh i'd love to
<ecv> hello why does /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq default to 176 instead of just 1 ?
<nyx> Hey! Lately, I've seen some screenshots like this: https://workupload.com/file/VH5JJ2b. What happend to that terminal??
<derfoh> looks like vim-powerline nyx
<derfoh> https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
<nyx> derfoh OMFG it looks awesome...
<derfoh> It's pretty neat
<nyx> seems to be deprecated, this is listed as alternative: https://github.com/powerline/powerline
<nyx> looks even better
<derfoh> there's also vim-airline
<derfoh> https://github.com/vim-airline/vim-airline
<derfoh> there's no end to these haha
<nyx> lol I love you <3
<derfoh> cheers
<tesko> how do i report a bug or issue
<krytarik> !bugs | tesko
<ubottu> tesko: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tesko> well it didnt crash Thunderbird i just got some errors
<tesko> can i paste the output from the console to paste.ubuntu.com so perhaps someone else can see if it happens to them?
<krytarik> Of course.
<tesko> that will work better for me
<tesko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25351544/
<tesko> there ya go krytarik
<undeclared> hello, having a weird issue where if I unplug/replug the HDMI, it doesn't display anything. Anyone have any idea how I might force it to display? (it seems detected)
<undeclared> 16.04 LTS I think
<undeclared> yup.
<tesko> what are you pluging it into your tv?
<undeclared> my box
<undeclared> well, NAS/KODI box
<tesko> freeNAS ?
<undeclared> I'm running ZFS on drives, yes.. but not FreeNAS
<undeclared> don't think you can do FreeNAS on ubuntu?
<tesko> no thats an OS unto itself... i think
<undeclared> yeah think so
<undeclared> based on FreeBSD or something
<tesko> what is kodi
<undeclared> heard of XBMC?
<tesko> nope
<undeclared> it's basicly a media center software with a lot of features, extremely popular
<undeclared> watch videos with a made-for-tv interface, categorize into tv shows/movies, ton of addons, etc
<nyx> derfoh I've installed it, but by default, it does not show my current git branch. Do you know where to enable/what I have to do to get that?
<tesko> undeclared, have you tried upgrading ubuntu
<undeclared> to 17.04?
<tesko> yea
<undeclared> that sounds like a terrible idea lol
<undeclared> I've never had good luck upgrading
<undeclared> always way better to fresh install in my experience
<tesko> aaah upgrading freebsd was simple and it had a generic kernel
<undeclared> cool
<undeclared> but yeah not generally an easy thing ;)
<undeclared> I've had nightmare scenarios doing that
<donofrio> so wait how do I get firefox 54.0.2/64 if using only update/upgrade I'm forced to get 55.0.2? this is a new install fwiw....
<undeclared> mind you, its not an insanely bad idea to do it in general anyway, my install is not perfect
<TunaTrky> Kodi FTW
<undeclared> but yeah getting back to it.. no idea why my HDMI is not working
<donofrio> kodirocks just need to add a diffrent repo to get 17.3
<undeclared> it doesn't re-auto-detect if I unplug and replug
<tesko> but anyway does ubuntu have a handbook or something like that?
<nyx> derfo_h never mind, got it working
<tesko> maybe its your monitor undeclared
<tesko> hold on
<undeclared> tesko - how so?
<tesko> found this undeclared https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1574005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574005 in xorg (Ubuntu) "HDMI connection not working on Ubuntu 16.04 and GeForce GTX 960M" [Low,Expired]
<undeclared> ahh thanks tesko reading up
<tesko> nc
<winsoff> How do I set wifi network priority?
<dckx-> hi, does anyone have a recommmendation for a snes emulator? Have read that higan is good
<leaftype> dckx-, really any of them are good, and have been for well over a decade.
<tesko> winsoff, more information needed
<donofrio> howto fix this https://apaste.info/OUHi
<capella> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<winsoff> tesko, I have 2 wifi networks with the same strength. I need to prioritize connection to one network over the other.
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<Ben64> nugroho: what
<tesko> winsoff, i think this will help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25352061/
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 package mplayer 1.3.0
<Ben64> nugroho: well that hasnt been supported in about a decade so... no
<winsoff> tesko, for two wifi networks on the same interface?
<nugroho> Mplayer 1.3.0 gcc atomic.h
<tesko> yea, you want to prioritize one
<tesko> let me find more info
<tesko> try NCD
<tesko> network configuration deamon
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 compile mplayer 1.3.0 error in ffmpeg/libavutil/atomic_gcc.h
<tesko> old computer?
<xz> hi there, I have Ubuntu 16.04.2 x64 and I want to add 32bit support
<xz> how do I do that?
<nugroho> Oracle virtualbox running ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger compile with make-4.2 and yasm-1.3.0
<blkadder> xz: 32 bit apps should work just fine.
<tesko> hmmm got some updates
<tesko> kernel updates too
<nacc> nugroho: you understand that 5.10 is incredibly insecure and fully unsupported?
<someone_> Hi , I'm using kubuntu 16.04, How I can know the number of version if it was 16.04.1 , 16.04.2 or 16.04.3 ?
<cfhowlett> lsb_release -a    someone
<undeclared> lsb_release -a
<someone_> Thank you  :) Have a nice day .
<ningbojoe> Hi
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<nugroho> dpkg dselect aptitude synaptic ubuntu package
<lotuspsychje> nugroho: what are you tring to do mate
<nugroho> Mplayer multimedia package compilation at ubuntu 5.10 error in  ffmpeg libavutil atomic_gcc.h with make-4.2 yasm-1.3.0
<undeclared> nugroho: your main issue could be the really old version, there is just too much that has been deprecated/changed in this amount of time
<undeclared> unless yo umean 15.10
<undeclared> nevermind im dumb, it is probably an mplayer version
<AwesomeAsh> afternoon all...
<Jordan_U> nugroho: Ubuntu 5.10 has been EOL for longer than it was ever supported. Install a supported version of Ubuntu.
<undeclared> Jordan_U: it might not be ubuntu 5.10 though
<undeclared> well lets wait on what he has to say rather
<AwesomeAsh> recognising that i have windows installed and wants to wipe my hard drive ...
<AwesomeAsh> argh...
<AwesomeAsh> let me try that again
<JonelethIrenicus> how do you test if your memory clocks are stable?
<undeclared> AwesomeAsh: the ubuntu installer?
<AwesomeAsh> i am trying to install ubuntu alongside windows
<AwesomeAsh> using the ubuntu installer
<undeclared> JonelethIrenicus: you can use memtest86+, which is inside the ubuntu installer or just straight ubuntu has the boot option
<undeclared> gotcha
<undeclared> is it a limit of space? might be I imagine
<AwesomeAsh> so in the ubuntu installer it says there is nothing installed on this machine
<undeclared> ahh
<undeclared> what ver is installed?
<AwesomeAsh> it gives four choices (version i think is 16.04) erase disk and install U, encrypt the new U for security, use lvm with the new U and something else
<undeclared> yeah you're definitely right it doesn't recognize it, I'm just not sure why
<AwesomeAsh> i have partitioned my hard drive using a windows utility already
<undeclared> is windows an old ver though?
<AwesomeAsh> windows 10
<AwesomeAsh> so no, not old
<undeclared> you could always download the latest installer if it isn't.. maybe there's detection changes
<AwesomeAsh> well... a year old
<AwesomeAsh> i have only just redownloaded ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | AwesomeAsh
<ubottu> AwesomeAsh: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<undeclared> k
<AwesomeAsh> lets try that ...
<AwesomeAsh> so where i am at ... (having just looked at the dual boot windows page) ... i have backed up data, i have repartitioned my hard drive ... i have 200 GB partition avail named B:\
<AwesomeAsh> when i go into the "something else" ...
<AwesomeAsh> it shows me partitions but without naming them ... and it is here where i need some help
<undeclared> right
<undeclared> you might wanna remember the size
<AwesomeAsh> ?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Is the Windows installation installed for UEFI booting of BIOS based boot? Did you boot Ubuntu's installer via UEFI or BIOS?
<AwesomeAsh> sorry i wrote 209714 mb = 20gig right?
<AwesomeAsh> jordan_u um...
<AwesomeAsh> i had to get into my bios to even get me to allow to boot from my pen drive with the iso image
<AwesomeAsh> having done that, i can use ubuntu either from the pendrive or install it ...
<AwesomeAsh> i am at stage 4 of 7 in the install
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: In this context I'm talking about the boot interface, BIOS vs UEFI. Most UEFI based boot firmware has a "Compatability Support Module" that allows it to boot old operating systems that don't support the newer UEFI specification. But, you can still install Windows 10 for the older BIOS booting method.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Please run Boot Info Script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<AwesomeAsh> jordan_u if memory serves me correctly, lenovo (my laptop manufacturer) helped me change my bios to a legacy version as prior to contacting them security settings would not allow me to boot from a pen drive
<AwesomeAsh> jordan bear with me ..
<AwesomeAsh> just joining github ..
<AwesomeAsh> i am like a newbie
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: OK. You should not need to use "legacy" boot to be able to boot from a USB drive (and you shouldn't need to disable secure boot to boot Ubuntu either). You can't reasonably dual boot two OSs that are installed for different boot interfaces, so if Windows is installed for UEFI (which it should be by default) then you also need to boot and install Ubuntu via UEFI.
<AwesomeAsh> bear with me while i locate and run this script and will tell you for sure, (i do think i have booted via uefi)
<AwesomeAsh> jordan ... how do i load and run that baby
<AwesomeAsh> lotuspsychje and ubottu thanks both
<AwesomeAsh> undeclared ... if i click on /dev/sda4 ntfs ... how do i further partition drive for boot etc ?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: No need to get a github account. Just press the "clone or download" button then click "Download Zip". Extract the zip file then in a terminal run "sudo Downloads/bootinfoscript-master/bootinfoscript" .
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: I would strongly recommend against doing any repartitioning until you have the installer booted via UEFI (at which point you shouldn't need to do manual partitioning).
<somnath>  I freshly installed ubuntu 17.04 and now i am strugglling to use my wifi. The options are not showing at all. I tried going through multiple post and using that to fix but no u
<somnath> *No Luck. Please help
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u, i already did repartioning in windows
<AwesomeAsh> should i exit out of my install, go to windows, delete the partition, resize the one i made smaller and come back and restart this way?
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u ... i am on a different windows machine here ... methinks i will need to exit my install ... go to windows and run that script on the machine i am doing the install, right?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: If you created an ntfs partition in Windows then you might as well delete that then, since Ubuntu can't be installed to ntfs. You can either resize the other partiion back to its normal size or not as you wish, but that's still completely separate from the fact that you *need* to boot the Ubuntu installer via UEFI not via "Legacy"/CSM.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: You do need to run Boot Info Script from the machine you're trying to install to, but it also can't be run from Windows. Just boot the Ubuntu installer and choose "Try Ubuntu" and you will be able to run Boot Info Script from there. You can then also run the installer from the live session, allowing you to do nice things like connect to here and use Firefox while the install is going.
<AwesomeAsh> ok ... i have exited my install, restarting windows on that computer ... can you run me through the delete and resize.  my boot of ubuntu is/ will be via the pen drive where i have followed all the creation directions from the ubuntu website ...
<AwesomeAsh> so i am guessing it is eufi ... looks and sounds familiar
<somnath> please let me know if you need any more detials for my wifi issue.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: If you want my help repartitioning then you'll need to do it via Ubuntu. ##windows can help you with using Windows' partitioning tools, with which I am less familiar.
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u ... well i can load ubuntu just via the pendrive and we can repartion from there?
<somnath> i tried rfkill , file changes etc
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: That should be great, yes.
<somnath> nothing is working to fix wifif
<AwesomeAsh> restarting on other machine now ....
<AwesomeAsh> here comes the ubuntu again ...
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: You can go to http://webchat.freenode.net/ to connect here again via Firefox from that machine. It will be easier to give info if you're chatting from the machine you're working on .
<AwesomeAsh> bear with me i just have to put in wireless password on that machine ...
<AwesomeAsh> so i am picking "try ubuntu"
<somnath> team , please let me know if anyone has faced wifi issue in 17.04 and able to fix it. I was able to fix it in past in lower versions but in 17.04 i have no liuck.
<somnath> *luck
<AwesomeAsh> having trouble connecting right now ...
<AwesomeAsh> right password but not playing the game
<AwesomeAsh> a restart was necessary
<AwesomeAsh> jordan just a thought ...
<AwesomeAsh> i am into ubuntu just from the pendrive and there is a desktop icon install ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS ... should i follow that?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Eventually, yes. But let's make sure you're booted via UEFI first.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Please open a terminal and run the following "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" (copy and paste the command, without the quotes, into a terminal. Paste by right click menu or by using ctrl+shift+v).
<AwesomeAsh> ok i am on irc on the other machine i just need to work out how to identify to nickserv
<AwesomeAsh> i already did that on this machine
<AwesomeAsh_> ok here is Awesome Ash on the ubuntu machine
<AwesomeAsh> i am going to stay here on the windows machine just not say any thing...
<AwesomeAsh_> can you send that github script again so i can copy it into my browser here
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript
<AwesomeAsh> so this is the first time i have ever downloaded something with U, do i open it with archive manager or save file?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Open with archive manager. Just make sure that when you extract it you extract it to the Downloads directory so that we can find it easily.
<AwesomeAsh_> i downloaded to documents as i thought we must have a big lag ...
<AwesomeAsh_> same same
<AwesomeAsh_> now that i have downloaded it ...
<AwesomeAsh_> now what?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Open it with Archive Manager, either through Firefox or by double clicking the file in the file manager.
<AwesomeAsh_> ok files extracted ...
<AwesomeAsh_> file opened ...
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: OK. Did you extract to Documents or to Downloads?
<AwesomeAsh_> both actuall
<AwesomeAsh_> -y
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: OK. Then run "sudo Downloads/bootinfoscript-master/bootinfoscript" in a terminal. Do you know how to open a terminal?
<AwesomeAsh_> no i do not
<AwesomeAsh_> least not from U
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Search for "terminal" in the Unity dash (which you get to by clicking the Ubuntu icon in the dock on the left of the screen).
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: And before we run boot info script, please run "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" and tell me what it outputs.
<AwesomeAsh_> jordan ...
<AwesomeAsh_> do i copy everything from run " .... BIOS" or only what is between the " "
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Only what's between the quotation marks.
<AwesomeAsh_> so that is [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Correct.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: And it will just tell you whether you've booted via BIOS or via UEFI.
<AwesomeAsh_> nothing happened
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: It didn't show a line of text showing either "UEFI" or "BIOS"?
<AwesomeAsh_> jordan u nothing at all
<AwesomeAsh_> btw when i looked for terminal i had three choices ... terminal, uxterminal and xterminal i just chose terminal, was that ok?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Do you see a prompt in the terminal ending with "$ " or something else?
<AwesomeAsh_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ run "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS > [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS > [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS > sudo Downloads/bootinfoscript-master/bootinfoscript >
<AwesomeAsh_> its >
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Yes, just plain "terminal" is great. (The other two would have worked just as well also).
<AwesomeAsh_> btw jordan thx for your patience :)
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: That means that the terminal is waiting for a closing quotation mark, since you entered the opening quotation mark a while ago and it's not going to actually run anything until you finish your "quote" or tell it to stop trying and move on. To tell it to stop trying and move on press ctrl+c .
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: You're welcome :)
<AwesomeAsh_> ok so in linux i have to go control c whenever i want to finish a command?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: ctrl+c kills a command that's running, or in this case cancels a command that the shell hasn't even started yet because it's waiting for a closing quotation mark.
<AwesomeAsh_> jordan i just closed it off with a ] and i think it has responded bios
<AwesomeAsh_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS] BIOS] ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<AwesomeAsh_> i imagine you feel now is the way i feel when i give my octagenerian father computer assistance
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: The ending "]" wasn't needed, but that does mean that you are booted via BIOS, and if your Windows install is configured to boot via UEFI then you'll need to change your boot firmware settings (AKA "BIOS" settings) to boot via UEFI again.
<AwesomeAsh_> ok
<AwesomeAsh_> so what do i do now...
<AwesomeAsh_> am i exiting ubuntu and going back into the bios?
<AwesomeAsh_> or can i do that here in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: And we can tell pretty quickly if Windows is installed for UEFI. Please run "sudo blkid" and copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link to that output here. (Don't paste the whole output here as that would flood the channel)
<AwesomeAsh_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25353242/
<AwesomeAsh_> so what do we know now?
<AwesomeAsh_> jordan u
<AwesomeAsh_> what do we know now?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: Windows is installed for UEFI, so you will need to undo whatever Lenovo had you do, or if they had you do multiple things then maybe just undo making USB drives boot via BIOS/Legacy/CSM .
<AwesomeAsh_> i will really have to think about what they made me do ...
<AwesomeAsh_> i will start by going into the bios which means leaving ubuntu for the moment
<AwesomeAsh_> this chat is still open on my other computer
<AwesomeAsh_> open  but disconnected... reconnecting now
<AwesomeAsh_> and i am back ...
<AwesomeAsh_> jordan u... i am now going to disconnect from ubuntu on this machine and reboot stopping in the bios and try to remember what i did and undo it
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh_: OK.
<AwesomeAsh_> ok out for now ...
<AwesomeAsh> i am still logged in here though right?
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u i have got to bios options pressing f12 but selecting the various options it is just taking me back to windows...
<AwesomeAsh> in other words i do not seem to be able to get back to the bios ...
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/access-bios-windows-10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wasp_> Moin
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u i am now back at the bios
<AwesomeAsh> i think what i did was to change the boot mode to legacy support and boot priority to legacy first
<AwesomeAsh> so i am guessing i need to change legacy support to uefi
<AwesomeAsh> usb boot at enabled
<AwesomeAsh> but what i remember now is that when it was on this setting, my security settings (which i have no idea who set up) wont allow a boot from usb
<makara> hi. I just got a Asus UX530U and install 17.04. I'm having DNS issues.
<makara> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<makara> I do a wget to a file on git.io and get "unable to resolve host address"
<makara> then I go to chrome and nav to git.io - opens fine
<makara> returning to terminal, same command works
<_live_session_us> hot to access ftp with ubuntu?
<makara> sometimes it doesn't work in Chrome. I'm on google search page. Navigating search results is fine, but as soon as I click on any link it gives bad dns config error
<_live_session_us> how to access ftp with ubuntu?
<makara> _live_session_us, what address?
<_live_session_us> any for example attempted ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/ in firefox, nothing
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Well try it, and if it doesn't work we'll go from there.
<AwesomeAsh> jordan_u i got into the bios via the windows method (thats how i got in initially) and i changed to uefi ...  i have tried it three times, different usb ports and it keeps loading windows
<_live_session_us> makara do you ask questions and then leave?
<makara> _live_session_us, ?
<makara> _live_session_us, do you bight the hand that feeds?
<_live_session_us> is the motto gets worse with every release?
<_live_session_us> What do you feed UV dye?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Did you download the 64 bit Ubuntu image or the 32 bit one?
<_live_session_us> got any meat on that hand?
<bazhang> _live_session_us, thats enough
<bazhang> take the chatter/commentary elsewhere _live_session_us
<AwesomeAsh> Jordan_U i am not sure, i think the 64 bit but i can go and check in downloads right?
<_live_session_us> HELLO HOW TO ACCESS AN FTP SITE
<makara> _live_session_us, fireftp.net
<_live_session_us> IS IT NOT THE BASIC USE OF INTERNET
<_live_session_us> TRANSMIT DATA
<ducasse> _live_session_us: no caps, ok?
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Yes. Only the 64 bit image will boot via UEFI.
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<AwesomeAsh> name of file suggests it was 64 bit
<linocisco> can anybody help me?
<octo8> hi, someone who needs a freelancer want me to have a video interview with him, he is in anothercountry, but the weird thing is, he wants to use appear.in to have the interview recorded, i told him to use audio only but he wants video, this looks awkward to me, if you were me would you cancel this altogether?
<AwesomeAsh> so Jordan_U now what?
<AwesomeAsh> :)
<Jordan_U> octo8: That sounds more like a social question than a technical/Ubuntu question. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<octo8> ok
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: Can you boot from a Windows install USB? (Not to actually install Windows, but just as a test)
<AwesomeAsh> jordan_u i got machine preloaded ... i dont have cd or usb for that
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<ryzokuken> hey all!
<ryzokuken> I wanted to use firefox nightly, found out about firefox-trunk package on mozilla daily on ubuntu
<AwesomeAsh> jordan u no doubt i could download or torrent from somewhere?
<ryzokuken> the only matter is, it's not built daily
<ryzokuken> even though the nightly branch is and the repo clearly mentions the word
<ducasse> ryzokuken: you need to ask the ppa maintainer about that, ppas are not supported here
<ryzokuken> okay.
<Jordan_U> AwesomeAsh: ##windows can help you legally make a Windows install USB.
<AwesomeAsh> i am just finding that now jordan u
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<ducasse> linocisco: is the homedir encrypted?
<linocisco> ducasse, nope
<Dreaman> why unity is not in 17.10
<Dreaman> this is mistake
<bazhang> Dreaman, file a wishlist bug then
<bazhang> Dreaman, #ubuntu+1 is the place for that
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> i use stable
<bazhang> Dreaman, chat about 17.10 goes there
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> thanks
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<BluesKaj> !patience | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alexac> there is a problem for a newbie like the author of this message, basically what's needed is to manyally add package repository in the file /etc/apt/sources.list - but it appears read-only - or so the system said that, therefore can't be saved. what is the way to fix that sandwich?
<alexac> s/manyally/manually
<BluesKaj> alexac, yes loginto the file with root permissions like gksudo in order to edit it
<ducasse> alexac: add a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d instead of editing the main sources.list
<Jordan_U> linocisco: Sounds like your desktop session is crashing when you try to log in. Why it's crashing I do not know.
<linocisco> Jordan_U, ahhh
<Jordan_U> linocisco: Check the output of "journalctl".
<alexac> thank you BluesKaj ducasse
<linocisco> Jordan_U, is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Jordan_U> linocisco: I didn't say to run "sudo journalctl".
<linocisco> Jordan_U, your_account is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<linocisco> Jordan_U, same problem
<alexac> what if directory is write-protected, how to disable write-protection from a shell?
<linocisco> alexac, I dont know
<Jordan_U> linocisco: I did *not* tell you to run "sudo journalctl". Do *not* run "sudo journalctl". *Do* run just "journalctl" with nothing else added.
<linocisco> Jordan_U, Hint: You are currently not seeing messages from other users and the system.
<linocisco>       Users in the 'systemd-journal' group can see all messages. Pass -q to
<linocisco>       turn off this notice.
<linocisco> No journal files were opened due to insufficient permissions.
<Jordan_U> linocisco: Press ctrl+alt+F3 to get to a tty (text only screen) where you should be able to log in as your admin account and run "journalctl" to see recent log messages.
<Jordan_U> linocisco: ctrl+alt+F1 should get you back to the GUI login screen, and if not then ctlr+alt+F7 will.
<ducasse> alexac: decide first if the right solution actually is to change permissions - if you are talking about /etc/apt you should instead use sudo to edit
<linocisco> Jordan_U, same error using same account
<linocisco> Jordan_U, with the problem account,i can see long result but can't pastebinit
<linocisco> Jordan_U, with the problem account,i can see long result but can't pastebinit. but can access to destkop and files via command line
<tomreyn> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tomreyn> linocisco: ^
<tomreyn> maybe you could sum up the situation again. ideally providing details including actual user names (if you don't mind from a privacy perspective)
<linocisco> Jordan_U, tomreyn Finally I got the result from problem account. please see https://paste.ubuntu.com/25353886 and advise me what is wrong and what to check
<tomreyn> linocisco: what you posted is syslog, what am i looking for?
<linocisco> tomreyn, Jordan_U said journalctl log
<linocisco> tomreyn, he told me to see last few lines
<tomreyn> yes, and i did not understand why he asked for it
<linocisco> tomreyn, so what should I do?
<tomreyn> linocisco: depends. what is the problem?
<ducasse> linocisco: check ~/.xsession-errors, see if there's anything interesting there
<thyriaen> i have run sensors-detect but then sensors does not show me the speed of my case fans - how can i check those out ?
<tomreyn> thyriaen: did you read the last paragraphs which sensors-detect printed?
<tomreyn> are those kernel modules loaded, yet?
<thyriaen> sensors-detect said that no sensors were detected
<tomreyn> thyriaen: then unfortunately you won't get to list the chassis fan info.
<thyriaen> alright thanks
<tomreyn> thyriaen: maybe with a newer lm-sensors version or (if you have new hardware only) with a newer kernel version it might work.
<linocisco> ducasse, no such file or directory for that ~/.xsession-errors
<thyriaen> tomreyn: ah, ill upgrade my kernel
<tomreyn> thyriaen: which ubuntu release are you on and which mainboard do you have there?
<thyriaen> 17.04 ( i think its the newest ) - Asus Prime X370 Pro with Ryzen ( I know about the CPU Fan bug )
<thyriaen> i installed 1  hour ago
<linocisco> hi all, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<linocisco> tomreyn, i got big problem logging to my own admin account on ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS. i forgot password and reset using recovery console. password is accepted during login and refresh screen and i got login screen again instead of seeing my desktop. using other admin account which i forgot password, i did reset the same way via recovery mode and it was fine to be logged in.
<tomreyn> thyriaen: okay, pretty new indeed. it may not be so easy to get those readings, yet.
<thyriaen> tomreyn: i think i got them on a different release of linux - at least i know for sure i that i got more sensors
<thyriaen> tomreyn: now i only got 4 shown in psensors
<tomreyn> linocisco: thanks for re-posting what you posted earlier. i had read it but wasn't sure whether i interpreted it correctly, so i asked you to describe it again, hoping you'd rephrase it.
<linocisco> tomreyn, so what should I do now?
<tomreyn> linocisco: my understanding now is that you have two user accounts both of which can use sudo. one of the users you normally use to login to your grpahical desktop, but when you login with it the graphical desktop doe snot appear but you end up on the graphical login screen again. the other user can login to the graphical desktop fine. neither of these users is 'root'. is all of this correct?
<linocisco> tomreyn, problem account is in sudoer group. the working account is NOT
<thyriaen> tomreyn: do you know if The Vega GPU is supported with open source drivers yet ?
<tomreyn> thyriaen: i'm not sure. roughly a month ago it only had minimal support, insufficient for video output.
<tomreyn> thyriaen: did you see this? https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10
<tomreyn> linocisco: but the rest is correct?
<thyriaen> tomreyn: ah right thanks - now i remember thats what i did to make it work xD
<thyriaen> tomreyn: totally forgot about that i had to do something like that
<linocisco> tomreyn, yes.
<thyriaen> tomreyn: do i have to do "modprobe it87 force_id=0x8628" on startup or does that setting carry over ?
<tomreyn> thyriaen: you should probably add it to a new .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<tomreyn> actually just /etc/modules
<tomreyn> thyriaen: just add "it87 force_id=0x8628" to the end of /etc/modules
<thyriaen> tomreyn: okay thanks
<tomreyn> linocisco: what happened between when it worked and when it stopped working?
<tomreyn> "it" = logging in o your graphical desktop with your primary user account
<linocisco> tomreyn, I dont see the difference. just work and now not working and see the login screen again after accepting right password
<tomreyn> thyriaen: if you hadve specific questions regarding vega you could ask those in #radeon (but be aware those are busy kernel module dev's)
<thyriaen> tomreyn: haha alright :)
<tomreyn> ..so be sure to read the Xorg radeon / amdgpu wiki first of all
<tomreyn> linocisco: i suggest you check /var/log/Xorg.*.log for "(EE)" records
<tomreyn> linocisco: however, since your graphical desktop does start, the cause of your issues is more likely to be found somewhere else. ~/.xsession-errors is where i had expected hints as well.
<tomreyn> linocisco: also check permissions of the home directory of your primary user, maybe you changed them accidentially.
<linocisco> tomreyn, how to check? ~/.xsession-errors is not found
<tomreyn> if naymyowin is your primary user account then you should check whether /home/naymyowin and all files in it are owned by naymyowin:naymyowin and this user can read and write those files and directories (directories also need the 'x' permission)
<tomreyn> ls -l /home/naymyowin
<linocisco> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> the syslog you posted earlier may suggest that there is an ecryptfs issue
<tomreyn> that's about your encrypted home directory
<tomreyn> Aug 20 17:00:01 linocisco cron[1039]: Signature not found in user keyring
<tomreyn> Aug 20 17:00:01 linocisco cron[1039]: Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<linocisco> tomreyn, how to check if it is encrypted
<linocisco> ?
<tomreyn> linocisco: if it's encrypted and not mounted then "ls -l $HOME" will only show the ecryptsfs subdirectory, not all of your files and folders.
<tomreyn> if it's encrypted and currently mounted then the 'mount' command should show a mount for your home directory
<tomreyn> that's from memory, i don't use ecryptfs
<tomreyn> linocisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory should have more info
<Dyrcona> So, this is weird: I have an Ubuntu 16.04 server. ifconfig shows 192.168.1.200 for the eno1 IP address. /etc/network/interfaces shows 192.168.1.73. The machine responds to 192.168.1.73.
<Dyrcona> The real problem: DNS doesn't work.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: how do you tell that DNS does not work?
<Dyrcona> dig fails to resolve any hostnames unless I specify a certain server to use.
<tomreyn> can you ping ubuntu.com ?
<Dyrcona> I can now. :) I just edited the interfaces to replace the non-working dns servers with the one that does.
<tomreyn> so problem solved?
<Dyrcona> eno1 still shows the wrong ip address in ifconfig, but I hear that's on the way out...
<tomreyn> ifconfig is, yes. use ip
<tomreyn> ip a
<Dyrcona> This machine was previously on another network.
<Dyrcona> The output could be neater.... from ip a, I mean.
<Dyrcona> OK. ip a shows both addresses. How do I get rid of the wrong one?
<tomreyn> ip --br a
<tomreyn> if you prefer it neat ;)
<Peanut> df -h
<Peanut> (oops, wrong window)
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: ip addr del 10.22.33.44/16 dev eno0
<tomreyn> actually /32
<tomreyn> well, depends on what you have there
<Dyrcona> Yeah, it has /24. And both IPs are on the same LAN. I guess the "It used to be on a different network." is a red herring.
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: Thanks I'm looking at the ip-address manpage. Like to know a little bit more before I run that.
<tomreyn> welcome
<Dyrcona> Great. Now I can't connect to it: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<tomreyn> restarts sshd, check /var/log/auth.log
<tomreyn> *restart
<Dyrcona> Yeah, I can't do that. It's 50 miles away.
<tomreyn> oh :-/
<Dyrcona> If someone is still on-site, I'll ask them to reboot it.
<tomreyn> had you said so before i would have recommended against making changes network to the network configuration unless you had had OOB management.
<tomreyn> the local ip addresses made me think it's physically close to you.
<Dyrcona> I usually don't, but I also don't usually have problems like that when I do, either.
<Dyrcona> Which implies I do it often enough....though admittedly, this is the first time on Ubuntu 16.
<tomreyn> 16.04 is indeed quite different to 14.04 especially due to systemd.
<Dyrcona> yeah, I'm starting to really hate systemd.  Welcome to Windows 9!
<Dyrcona> Anyway, thanks for the help, tomreyn. After the reboot, the networking seems normal.
<tomreyn> very well
<contact> looks like the problem is with the ftp site or something filtering the connection
<contact> somebody made a post about mozilla being blocked
<contact> I found an ftp site which connects
<contact> Worse case likely some third party interference.
<tomreyn> ?
<Dyrcona> It's always fun rebooting servers that have been for a year or more.....
<Dyrcona> Hmm. should have been "that have been up for a year or more."
<tomreyn> you can prevent that by rebooting them more often ;)
<Dyrcona> Eh, sometimes... When it's a bum drive, not so much.
<Dyrcona> but, yeah.
<Dyrcona> had a system with RAID that worked great until we rebooted it. :)
<_BIGSHOT_> how to check if trim is on ?
<_BIGSHOT_> what do i have to write in fstab?
<_BIGSHOT_> for ssd
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: it's a cron job on 16.04: /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn, how do i check if it's working
<theablestman> hi i need some help
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: you could run it manually if your storage supports it. or check syslog at the time the cronjob runs
<theablestman> how do get firefox thunderbird / install using terminal?
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<tomreyn> note those hints about possible data loss on broken firmwares
<tomreyn> theablestman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird
<theablestman> ty
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn, how to check if cron job is enabled?
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: "check syslog at the time the cronjob runs"
<oerheks> systemctl --user list-timers
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn, i tried "dmesg | grep fstrim" nothing came
<tomreyn> oerheks: that doesn't work on my 16.04
<theablestman> ok ty
<theablestman> :_)
<oerheks> tomreyn, oh indeed :-(
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn, $ systemctl --user list-timers
<_BIGSHOT_> 0 timers listed.
<_BIGSHOT_> Pass --all to see loaded but inactive timers, too.
<tomreyn> without --user i get output, but i don't see how it helps me determine when the weekly cron job runs
<tomreyn> i'd just check /etc/crontab for the 'weekly' job
<Dyrcona> yeah.
<tomreyn> here it runs on sundays at 06:47 am
<Dyrcona> Same here. :)
<Dyrcona> _BIGSHOT_: ls /etc/cron.weekly
<Dyrcona> If there's a file named fstrim, there you go!
<tomreyn> it should be there since 14.04
<Dyrcona> yeah, but I like to double check sometimes.
<_BIGSHOT_> Dyrcona, do i have to make anyother changes? fstrim is present
<_BIGSHOT_> for ssd
<Dyrcona> I believe so.
<tomreyn> noneed to make any changes there
<_BIGSHOT_> Dyrcona, tomreyn how about this? http://www.pontikis.net/blog/tweak-ssd-ubuntu-16.04
<tomreyn> unless you have very old and cheap SSDs you dont need to add atime
<tomreyn> *noatime
<tomreyn> current consumer SSDs (produced during the past 3 years i'd say) can handle more writes than consumer HDDs
 * Dyrcona used to use XFS with noatime for PostgreSQL db partitions, but recently switched to ZFS on NVMe. :)
<oerheks> the discard option for a mount in /etc/fstab enables continuous TRIM in device operations, but slows down dramaticly
<oerheks> weekly trim is fine
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: i missed you writing 'i tried "dmesg | grep fstrim" nothing came', check /var/log/syslog* instead. so: zgrep -F cron.weekly /var/log/syslog*
<thyriaen> I am wondering what the green temperature might stand for http://imgur.com/a/rk5sB Anyone have an idea ? ( Could be CPU, Motherboard or Chipset from what i have gathered from the BIOS )
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: this will tell you whether the weekly cron jobs have run. fstrim does not generate any output unless you run it with -v or it runs into errors, though
<Dyrcona> thyriaen: Open Sensor Preferences in psensor, and have a look.
<thyriaen> Dyrcona: does not really help :: all it says is lmsensor it8628-isa-0290 temp1,2,6 etc
<Dyrcona> What's the Chip?
<thyriaen> X370
<Dyrcona> What does the other temp1 say?
<thyriaen> the other temp1 ( red ) is my GPU and it says lmsensor radeon-pci-2800 temp1
<Dyrcona> Well, I'm not sure on AMD, but x370 is the chipset, right?
<thyriaen> Dyrcona: i just thought maybe its pretty common that for example the chipset is fluctuating like that
<thyriaen> yes
<Dyrcona> Psensor on my laptop says "Chip: Intel CPU" for the cpu temps.
<Dyrcona> On AMD that might the CPU. I only started using psensor recently.
<thyriaen> yea the thing is that there is a bug or unsupported thing for my Ryzen setup for some reason
<thyriaen> there is a fix for it to modprobe something
<thyriaen> i did that but now its missing the proper Names
<thyriaen> so i try to figure out which is which
<Dyrcona> OK.
<thyriaen> and in my bios i know that my motherboard has a mainboard, chipset and cpu temperatures
<Dyrcona> my guess: The higher temps (in the 40s C) are the CPU.
<Dyrcona> Mine stays close to 50C.
<thyriaen> currently i am assuming that Temp3 and 6 are CPU ( always the same and highest under load ), Temp2 is the Motherboard ( always constant and lowest ) and the temp1 ( green ) could be the chipset with its unregular spikes
<thyriaen> i was just asking around since maybe there are some more experienced guys in here knowing how the chipset curve might look
<tomreyn> thyriaen: https://github.com/groeck/lm-sensors/issues/16
<tomreyn> ryzem isn't supported, yet, since AMD has not published anouth information (yet?)
<thyriaen> tomreyn: yea - this is what i did $ sudo modprobe it87 force_id=0x8622 thats how i got those temperatures in the first place
<tomreyn> i dont think they contain reliable CPU temperatures, though
<thyriaen> tomreyn: ah alright :)
<thyriaen> brb
<linocisco> tomreyn, hi
<linocisco> tomreyn, hi i have encryption passphrase
<linocisco> tomreyn, how can I access home directory of locked out account?
<tomreyn> linocisco: did you read the wiki i pointed you to?
<linocisco> I restarted and lost link
<tomreyn> there is http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> linocisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory should have more info
<linocisco> tomreyn, ok
<soee> hi, how do i zip recursively folder and all subfolders also containing dot files from command line?
<oerheks> soee, carefull, you want to skip "." and ".." https://askubuntu.com/questions/266179/how-to-exclude-ignore-hidden-files-and-directories-in-a-wildcard-embedded-find
<sylario> I am sorry to ask that here but it's making me crazy
<akik> soee: zip -r does it for you
<sylario> Is there technical documentation on how to setup the SMTP in wordpress for outgoing forgotten password link?
<sylario> And please, do not tell me to use gmail or 365
<linocisco> tomreyn, hi
<linocisco> tomreyn, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically, go to section, Recovering Your Data Manually
<linocisco> tomreyn, what is fnek?
<tomreyn> thyriaen: FWIW I just posted to the AMD forums about the need to provide technical documentation to access and interpret CPU sensor readings. It's awaiting moderation and should show up at https://community.amd.com/thread/213584 like this http://i.imgur.com/0U3KJNb.png (if it passes moderation).
<tomreyn> linocisco: i do not know, does its man page not tell?
<linocisco> tomreyn, nope
<linocisco> tomreyn, i think it is username, right?
<tomreyn> i don't think so, it looks like an option to me
<linocisco> tomreyn, it should not be command
<linocisco> tomreyn, ok let me try as it is
<tomreyn> https://linux.die.net/man/1/ecryptfs-add-passphrase
<tomreyn> did you not say the man page doesn't tell?
<thyriaen> tomreyn: sounds great
<linocisco> tomreyn, ok. thanks. i m not so smart. i m not sure if my filenames are encrypted
<tomreyn> linocisco: https://askubuntu.com/questions/187323/how-can-i-confirm-that-im-using-ecryptfs
<t5u> hi
<tomreyn> hi there
<linocisco> tomreyn, hi
<linocisco> tomreyn, instead of choosing AES, i choose no. 3. it is 24 bit and a little diffrent from guide. and I got unknown files inside mounted folder
<masetersnipes> anyone there
<BluesKaj> masetersnipes, just ask your question
<kk4ewt> masetersnipes,    nope anyone is not here (checking the channel list )
<masetersnipes> I only saw one green dot which I thought indicated the only online person, very sorry
<fugee> i lost utf8
<mices> i lost utf8
<Euphony> ... Anyone available to help a newbie with some troubleshooting?
<oerheks> mices,  how did you do that?
<oerheks> Euphony, just ask, wait and see
<arunpyasi> join ##hiya
<Euphony> oerheks OK. I already tried #lubuntu so I feel like I'm spamming... I'll keep this short:
<Euphony> installed Lubuntu 17.04 on legacy PC (Dell Dimension 4100), freezes either on or before reaching login prompt, (troubleshooting), "sudo lshw -class network" yields a Segmentation fault. Now I'm lost.
<oerheks> Dell Dimension 4100 .. how much RAM memoy inside?
<Euphony> Give me a minute...
<Euphony> reading the specs...
<oerheks> *if* it has 128 mb, no wonder .. https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/dell-dimension-4100-series-desktop-scrap-orsalvage-601760/
<Euphony> 2x256 = 512 MB
<oerheks> Euphony, oh that is good, still it is an ancient pentium3. how to tell the network hardware still works?
<Euphony> Network hardware should be fine: previous Windows XP SP3 was all OK.
<oerheks> 2001 ..
<Euphony> specifically, the internet browser worked fine.
<oerheks> btw no idea why checking network gives that error.. maybe the network card is not recognized?
<Euphony> That's what I suspect
<Euphony> ...
<oerheks> Euphony, what is the output of:  lspci | grep Ethernet
<oerheks> or: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<Euphony> ...
<oerheks> oops, lspci -nnk | grep -i Net
<Euphony> lspci | grep Ethernet: 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: (...)
<Euphony> 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: (...)
<oerheks> and what is (...)  ?
<Euphony> the stuff I was too lazy to type... but it's the device names
<Euphony> trying "lspci -nnk | grep -i Net"...
<Euphony> Want me to fill in the (...)'s?
<oerheks> without that info i cannot do anything.
<Euphony> OK
<Euphony> 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 	RealTek Semiconductor RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter (rev 20)
<Euphony> 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com 3C905C-TX EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC
<Gargoyle> What's the deal with packages like shotwell? (Current version in ubuntu = 0.22.0 which is 2+ years old) ?
<Gargoyle> Is it just that there's no one from the ubuntu/debian side of things that gives a crap, so it never gets updated?
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's not with --nnk
<Euphony> OK, trying with --nnk. I typed it as "-nnk" (one dash "-")
<oerheks> i just read the man page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man4/xl.4freebsd.html .. not sure how to handle this, tomreyn ?
<oerheks> embedded 3com.
<tomreyn> yes just one dash sorry
<Euphony> tomreyn OK, one dash...
<tesko> oerheks, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/6891/how-can-i-add-man-page-entries-for-my-own-power-tools
<Euphony> typing...
<oerheks> tesko, why do i need that?
<tesko> tells you what to do with a man page
<tesko> doesnt it?
<tomreyn> oerheks: me neither (sure how to handle embedded 3com NIC)
<oerheks> tesko, then you got my comment wrong, i am not sure howto use that xl kernel module
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know if this is something to worry about?
<JonelethIrenicus> audit: type=1400 audit(1503230347.747:24): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback" pid=2477 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<JonelethIrenicus> seems like it shouldn't be blocking
<tomreyn> oerheks: were you looking at a kfreebsd man page there?
<tesko> oerheks, sorry abouit that
<Euphony> oerheks tomreyn 02:0a.0 [0200] Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8185] (rev 20)
<tomreyn> Euphony: much better :)
<tomreyn> Euphony: how about the 3com?
<Euphony> typing...
<tomreyn> Euphony: oh right you need to type everything, this can take a while. maybe take classic screen shots with a smartphone and upload to imgur.com or similar if that's easier
<Euphony> oerheks tomreyn 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: 3Com Corporation 3c905c-TX/TX-M [Tornado] [0b7:9200] (rev 78)
<tomreyn> Euphony: in those squre brackets, does it really say [0b7: - no missing character?
<Euphony> oerheks tomreyn 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: 3Com Corporation 3c905c-TX/TX-M [Tornado] [10b7:9200] (rev 78) <--fixed typo, missed "1" after tornado
<tomreyn> :)
<Euphony> Knew you'd beat me to that...
<akik> Euphony: that's about 20 year old network card
<Euphony> (Monitor doesn't fit the whole line, so I'm adjusting the display positioning to see it all)
<Euphony> akik I believe so.
<Euphony> The wireless card is ... less old.
<tesko> JonelethIrenicus, what do you need me to do to test that out?
<tomreyn> Euphony: life may get easier (if just for configuring the 3com or wireless) if you can shove in another NIC - or can connect one via USB - if you have one spare.
<bhaveekdesai> ping
<Euphony> tomreyn Never thought to snag a different card... I'll seriously consider that. Anything else I should try for now?
<tomreyn> Euphony: the driver / kernel module which should have been loaded for the 3com is 3c59x. "lspci -knnv -d 10b7:9200" should exclusively list it as 'Kernel driver in use' and 'Kernel modules'
<tomreyn> Euphony: i'm researching a little, this is taking a while
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: not sure
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: fresh install of kubuntu is throwing the error
<tesko> well that sucks
<tesko> um
<tomreyn> Euphony: maybe you also want to try getting online using the 17.04 installer / live dvd / usb stick if you still have it.
<tesko> what part of it is that code?
<tesko> and what's the error?
<oerheks> maybe this wireless rtl8185 works OOTB ..
<JonelethIrenicus> audit: type=1400 audit(1503230347.747:24): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback" pid=2477 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<JonelethIrenicus> this right?
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: i think app armor is preventing mysqld from running for akoondi the service that tracks file changes for indexing and searching
<Euphony> tomreyn OK. Trying "lspci -knnv -d 10b7:9200"... There is no DVD drive, only CD. I used the Alternate i386 iso
<gde33> my google chrome just uninstalled it self?
<tesko> request and denied masks are both r?
<tomreyn> Euphony: oh, okay, the alternative doe snot provide a live environment.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: did you edit the apparmor profile by chance?
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: not at all
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: i am using the backports ppa so maybe something messed up with that?
<Euphony> tomreyn Among other lines, "'Kernel driver in use: 3c59x"  "'Kernel modules: 3c59x"
<tomreyn> i'm not sure, i lack experience with apparmor debugging
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: ^
<JonelethIrenicus> alright
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, so can you boot into reovery and check what it says in syslog?
<Euphony> oerheks I'd be OK with either ethernet or wireless.
<tomreyn> Euphony: i guess the main issue is that you can't boot to the login prompt currently, right?
<tomreyn> Euphony: but you have a shell somehow, since you are able to get command output
<Euphony> That's the main symptom when I don't use alternative boot methods
<ZetFury> Hi, I have an issue with ubuntu/kde, after a few days the panel starts to glitch, especially task mananger. The only thing that solves it is to reboot, anyone else had this issue?
<tomreyn> Euphony: which alternative boot method are you using right now?
<tesko> JonelethIrenicus, why not use regular ubuntu?
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: i like Plasma
<tesko> fair enough
<Euphony> tomreyn I can get to Recovery Mode, drop to root, and "login" that way
<tesko> into doom?
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: not so much
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, can you do the same again but before you drpo to root, enable networking (an option on the recovery mod emenu)
<Euphony> tomreyn When I've done that previously, the system freezes...
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay that's good to know. so can you check syslog for the timestamps when this happened / the records before you rebooted after the fact?
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: why do you ask?
<Euphony> tomreyn I believe I can, if you'll guide me...
<tesko> because i finally got to play brutal doom .. its bloody and crazy hard
<tesko> and you can execute dying enemies
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: i heard it run exactly the same FPS in wine on Linux
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: not really my style of game though
<tesko> what is?
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: i like strategy games
<tomreyn> Euphony: sure. 'less' is a file viewer, you pass it one or more arguments, which are the files to view. once it loaded a file you can press 'gg' to go to the start of the file or 'G' to go to the bottom. 'q' quits. rnow run: less  /var/log/syslog
<duzi> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: story games and stuff
<tomreyn> Euphony: the timestamps on the first few lines - is it from before or after the system last froze?
<Euphony> working...
<tesko> any one you see in the games section of the app software manager?
<tesko> or if you dont have that.. aptitutde
<JonelethIrenicus> tesko: yeah KDE/Plasma has Discover
<JonelethIrenicus> I heard 0AD is pretty good
<JonelethIrenicus> give it a shot
<JonelethIrenicus> its free otherwise use Steam
<Euphony> tomreyn No idea. There might even be multiple crashes... so maybe before and after, and then before and after the next one, and so on...
<Euphony> tomreyn actually... definitely before
<Euphony> tomreyn "Aug 13 [...]" is before, "Aug 14 [...]" is before. Lots of before.
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, now press 'G' to go to the end of the file.
<Euphony> OK
<tomreyn> Euphony: then just type '/Linux version' and press enter.
<Euphony> tomreyn the very last line before the "^@^@^@^@" has "ModemManager manager starting in system bus" ...
<Euphony> OK
<tomreyn> Euphony: this will search for "Linux version". since you're at the end of the file, it should tell you "Pattern not found"
<tomreyn> does it say so?
<Euphony> Just as you said.
<Euphony> "Pattern not found (press RETURN)"
<tomreyn> Euphony: now press Enter to confirm this message, then 'N' (upper case) which searches backwards
<Euphony> Done.
<tomreyn> Euphony: this should bring you to the latest boot, i..e the session you're running now. if the system froze before that you should be able to tell that by inspecing the lines abive the 'Linux version' line.
<tomreyn> Euphony: if the system shut down normally there it will list several lines of "systemd[1]: Stopping [...]".
<Euphony> Above those few lines are more "^@^@^@" , and above those... not seeing and "systemd[1]"
<tomreyn> Euphony: if you have a lot of ^@ there this is the result of the freeze.
<fugee> i keep losing utf8 and i have to reinstall ubuntu under crouton
<fugee> seems all it takes is one bad shutdown
<tomreyn> Euphony: so the readable records just before thos ^@ may be of interest
<Euphony> Let's see..."systemd-udevd[288]: Process '/sbin/crda' failed with exit code 249" ...
<Euphony> "mtp-probe"...
<oerheks> fugee, "keep losing utf8" explain please?
<Euphony> "renamed from wlan0"...
<fugee> oerheks: utf8 won't display system wide
<effectnet> hello 17.04. i just got a brother laser printer.  do i want the deb or rpm file?
<tesko> deb
<tomreyn> Euphony: hmm some of this may actually hint at the realtek wireless causing problems rather than the 3com NIC.
<Euphony> tomreyn Las line: "mtp-probe: bus: 2, device: 2 was not an MTP device"
<Euphony> OK
<tomreyn> Euphony: i think the best way forward is to make Linux not load both drivers, that of the realtek wireless and that of the 3com NIC, then see if you can boot properly, and then load those modules one by one.
<Euphony> tomreyn OK I'm ready.
<tomreyn> Euphony: i need to prepare and test this here, give me a few minutes
<oerheks> fugee, no, what did you do to loose it? anything installed outside official repos?
<Euphony> OK
<tomreyn> Euphony: actually i'm missing one piece of information. can you tell me what it says  for "Kernel module" in the output of: lspci -knnv 10ec:8185
<BUSY> can i remove the snapd package without hurting any ubuntu dependencies?
<Euphony> "kernel: rt1818x_pci 0000:02:0a.0 wlp2s10: renamed from wlan0"
<Euphony> tomreyn OK, on it.
<Euphony> ...
<tesko> yes
<Euphony> tomreyn How do I exit the log?
<tomreyn> Euphony: hit "q"
<Euphony> working...
<oerheks> busy, sure
<effectnet> for my new brother laser printer, will i specify the device URI?
<tesko> BUSY: please read the manual, its handy
<effectnet> I am being asked if i will specify the device URI.  What do i put?
<BUSY> No manual entry for snapd, where should I look?
<Euphony> tomreyn "Kernel driver in use: rt1818x_pci" "Kernel modules: rt1818x_pci"
<tesko> BUSY, try apt-get
<tesko> or apt-get remove
<oerheks> BUSY, apt remove --purge snapd
<oerheks> that will remove all data as well
<effectnet> I am going to hook this printer up to a computer locally and just share it on windows network.
<tomreyn> Euphony: please run: echo -e "blacklist 3c59x\nblacklist rt1818x_pci" > /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<Euphony> typing...
<tomreyn> Euphony: this creates a file /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf which should prevent both drivers from loading and hopefully prevents the freeze on your next boot.
<tomreyn> Euphony: be sure to remember this file location so you can remove it later if you can find a solution
<Euphony> 👍
<effectnet> I got the printer installed easily.  Thank you for the help whoever up above.
<BUSY> thank you!
<fugee> oerheks: no
<Euphony> tomreyn OK I ran that verbatim.
<fugee> oerheks: just reinstalled again, i use firefox and thunderbird if that means anything
<Euphony> tomreyn I am logged in... should I have ran that as root? Also, should I now reboot?
<tomreyn> Euphony: you shoukd have run it as root, yes. otheriwse it should have errored, too.
<tomreyn> Euphony: did you run it as root?
<Euphony> Not as root, but no error.
<fugee> oerheks: please wait i'm gonna switch to irc client in ubuntu, i'm in chromeos now
<Euphony> It just returned everything after -e with a line break instead of  \n
<tomreyn> Euphony: hmm it dhould not have returned anything
<oerheks> fugee, "keep losing utf8 systemwide" i find no simular issues anyway, so i wonder what you did.
<anaxis> is anyone else having problems with usb mice left button ghost clicks? I have tried 3 different mice, 3 different manufactures (the touch pad works fine). 4.10.0-32-lowlatency #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Euphony: maybe you missed the ">" character while typing it?
<fugee_> oerheks: disregard that
<tomreyn> Euphony: just run it again, this time as user root: echo -e "blacklist 3c59x\nblacklist rt1818x_pci" > /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<tomreyn> Euphony: to verify it worked out, run this afterwards: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<Euphony> 👆 You got it, missing ">". Not verbatim...
<tomreyn> Euphony: :) it's a lot easier to copy verbatim if you understand what you're typing, i admit.
<Euphony> typing...
<Euphony> rather, editing...
<Euphony> tomreyn "There are stopped jobs." ...
<dckx-> hi, could anyone recommend me a snes emulator? I've tried a few with no success (MAME and Higan)
<tesko> fg 1
<tomreyn> Euphony: where do you see that?
<Euphony> from "logout"
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay
<tomreyn> Euphony: just ignore that and do the echo ...
<Euphony> I tried "sudo echo [...]" and got "Permission denied"...
<Euphony> At first
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's why i said you need to run it as root
<Euphony> Right so I tried logging out and got the "stopped jobs"
<Euphony> Trying the echo...
<Euphony> "Permission denied."
<Euphony> ...
<tomreyn> so you're not root, i guess
<Euphony> ...Help me become root?
<tomreyn> oh wait it's probably read-only
<tomreyn> Euphony: "whoami" tells you which user you are now.
<Euphony> I'd like to become root...
<Euphony> typing...
<Euphony> "owner"
<tomreyn> uh what
<Euphony> my username
<tomreyn> oh i see. can you type "exit"
<Euphony> whoami: owner
<tomreyn> then "whoami" again
<Euphony> "There are stopped jobs."
<tomreyn> fine with me
<Euphony> Ah, I just put exit again
<tomreyn> Euphony: just repeat "exit" and "whoami" until "whoami" tells you you are root
<Euphony> had to do it twice...
<Euphony> OK
<Euphony> "root"
<Euphony> I am root.
<sambagirl> i have wondered about this since 10.xx.  why does the ubuntu organization continuously use the awful interface be default?  i always have to change to mate or something that i can work in. but why ever since the 10.xx versions is there this awful interface??
<tomreyn> Euphony: mount -o remount,rw /
<tomreyn> Euphony: then:  echo -e "blacklist 3c59x\nblacklist rt1818x_pci" > /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<oerheks> sambagirl, you have lots of choise..
<Euphony> typing...
<oerheks> sambagirl, i kinda like unity :-D
<sambagirl> unity yes that is what it is called. i think it evokes disunity.
<oerheks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> sambagirl, if you want to talk about it, #ubuntu-discuss is the place to be, this is technical support, thanks.
<sambagirl> i'm just asking why by default there is this determination to force unity? i have complained about this ever since it was originally introduced. Seveas remembers that i am sure.
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i forgot about this being tech board
<Euphony> tomreyn OK I ran the echo and the ls
<Euphony> It's there.
<Danski> Bought 50 desktop ubuntu advantage earlier today. Got the email with payment confirmation and that another mail will arrive shortly for the activation. That was 10 hours ago and can't get in contact with anyone at Canonical =( Does anyone have an idea what to do? I need these licenses right away, 50 desktops are currently unusable as it won't register to Landscape
<_BIGSHOT_> hello sambagirl how are you dear
<_BIGSHOT_> sambagirl, you wanna chill for awhile with Big shot?
<akik> Danski: can't you skip this landscape service to make them usable?
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, so reboot and cross fingers
<Euphony> 🤞
<Euphony> tomreyn Frozen at login prompt.
<oerheks> _BIGSHOT_, move to offtopic or join ubuntu-discuss, thanks
<tomreyn> :-/
<Danski> akik, kind of. I have some scripts that needs to be run on each desktop so they register to our LDAP/Kerberos environment
<Euphony> tomreyn "less  /var/log/syslog" ?
<Danski> Which means, right now my only solution is to run around to 50 desktops and run a bunch of scripts on each =(
<tomreyn> Euphony: so either blacklisting did not work or it's something else that causes the freeze
<akik> Danski: it's kind of a bummer to see that on linux. you don't have remote management solution?
<anaxis_not_Axis> maybe "left button ghost clicks" wasn't clear... but I am getting a double click from the left mouse button at random times. Am I the only one?
<Danski> akik: yes. Landscape =D
<tomreyn> Euphony: you could look at it more like we did before to possibly detemrine the cause of the freeze. but i think you'd be better off triny to boot off an ubuntu 16.04 live usb and see if this works with networking.
<akik> Danski: i mean, like ssh with keys?
<Danski> it's handled through landscape today
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's if you are currently able to produce one.
<anaxis_not_Axis> I will take silence as a yes. :-)
<akik> how can the functionality of ubuntu workstations be tied to something called landscape and money?
<Danski> and private/public keys are managed with ldap... don't really wanna start messing with local
<Danski> akik: landscape works great for us. The money is pretty much nothing compared to other solutions and other costs of our infrastructure. But it of course needs to allow new computers to register and right now it won
<Danski> akik: landscape works great for us. The money is pretty much nothing compared to other solutions and other costs of our infrastructure. But it of course needs to allow new computers to register and right now it won't
<akik> Danski: it's good to have ssh keys for local admin user
<Danski> I guess I could add this to pxe-preeseed
<Euphony> tomreyn Viewing syslog: something again with "rt1818x_pci"
<Euphony> ...
<Euphony> "whoopsie/lock"...
<Danski> and then push out scripts using that, just really anoying to pay $7500 and they don't even send me the email with the license key
<tomreyn> Euphony: can you quit the viewer ('less) by pressing 'q' and run: cat /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<Danski> No answer on emails and calling is useless on a sunday as I don't have the license key I can't get pass the sales section (that is closed)
<tomreyn> Euphony: ... and confirm that it says "blacklist rt1818x_pci" (without quotes) as the only thing on a single line?
<Euphony> tomreyn "Process '/usr/sbin/alsactl -E HOME=/run/alsa restore 0' failed wi"~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tgm4883> Danski: That does sound annoying, and off topic
<Euphony> tomreyn checking...
<tomreyn> Euphony: actually it needs to say this: "blacklist rtl818x pci"
<effectnet> hi when i put http://192.168.1.114/admin, it says that it's forbidden
<effectnet> hi when i put http://192.168.1.114:631/admin, it says that it's forbidden
<tomreyn> Euphony: actually it needs to say this: "blacklist rtl818x_pci"
<tomreyn> Euphony: so that's RTL + eight + one + eight + X + underscore + PCI
<tomreyn> Euphony: i.e. the L is not a 1
<Danski> Is there any way anyone know how to get the license keys I paid for today? It must be at least someone working on Canonical today that can fix it? This channel is my best guess :-p How ever I'm open for other solutions. Getting Landscape to work is best as it also handles packages, but adding a SSH-key would be a temporary fix for the next 24hours
<Euphony> tomreyn "blacklist 3c59x" "blacklist rt1818x_pci"
<donofrio> getting these errors when I try startxfce4 - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm7JmP8ZmaQiQ77NWfQ
<Danski> adding SSH-key with PXE/Preseed that is
<Euphony> Ah.... I type 1 not lowercase L
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's actually my fault, i told you that
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, please work as root or work with sudo to run: nano /etc/modprobe.d/local-blacklist-all-nics.conf
<Danski> Any other ideas out there except reinstalling 50 clients using new preseed? Noone has a way to get the license keys for Ubuntu Advantage or contact at Canonical that can fix their broken emails
<blackbird1> Hi, how to display only the matched lines without the paths and filenames using find command line ?
<tomreyn> Euphony: you can edit this file then and fix my typo. and you can press ctrl-x to save it (confirm that you wish to save it)
<blackbird1> my try: https://pastebin.com/Ujm429br
<Euphony> I was totally reading "eighteen eighteen" regardless 😅
<blackbird1> But I don't know how to display remove paths and filenames
<tgm4883> Danski: wouldn't you have to go around and join all of the hosts to landscape anyway?
<tomreyn> blackbird1: add -h to the grep command
<Danski> tgm4883: They register to landscape automacitly as a late-command in the preseed PXE-install
<tomreyn> blackbird1: and remove -H
<tomreyn> blackbird1: actually just remove -H
<Euphony> tomreyn Editted, saved, rebooting. (I've been typing one all along--
<tomreyn> Euphony: just to confirm, this file you edited had two lines, each starting with 'blacklist', right?
<Danski> But Landscape needs the missing licenses to accept the computers. Landscape then runs some basic shell scripts to change hostname, join them to the LDAP domain and has a centralized package controller. I could do scripts for all of this as well but Landscape works great for this
<Euphony> tomreyn A GUI appears...😲
<tomreyn> Euphony: omg omg omg! ;)
<Euphony> Correct.
<tomreyn> Euphony: and it just took us an hour
<tomreyn> or mor elike 2 ;)
<Danski> Best for me would be to get the freaking licenses I paid for from Canonical in some way (or just get landscape to accept new computers anyway)
<Euphony> tomreyn Can hardly believe you'd stick around for this... might be just too early for it, but thank you.
<tomreyn> Euphony: so now you wont have internet access. what we know is that the wireless module causes problems. we can hope that the ethernet NIC can work.
<Euphony> working...
<Danski> Second best is to just do the most vital things (hostname + joing LDAP) by reinstalling everything and do this in preseed
<Danski> as suggested akik ^^
<Euphony> tomreyn OK, let's finish this. Logging in...
<tgm4883> Danski: Unfortunately, it's Sunday, so I'm not sure you're going to find many people here with access to that
<tomreyn> Euphony: it was an exciting story, i had to know how it would end. but it's not over, yet. ;)
<blackbird1> tomreyn: thanks, it works
<tomreyn> blackbird1: welcome. if you want to understand why, just review the 'grep' man page, specifically the -H option there: man grep
<Danski> tgm4883 You are right, I'm just really hoping that I might =) will save me a very late night today and more job further down the road fixing all the temporary stuff
<akik> Danski: i don't know about preseed but are you saying you don't have access to the 50 machines now remotely and root access?
<tomreyn> Euphony: so open a terminal window now and type: "sudo modprobe -v 3c59x"
<Euphony> tomreyn To think that I was just going to yank out one of those cards following your initial suggestion... OK, logged-in and viewing the desktop.
<Euphony> OK
<Euphony> LXterminal... typing...
<kosak> Hi Mr Drone
<vlt> Hello. How can I transform a .diff file to a PDF with highlighted lines?
<kosak> Hi chachasmootth
<kosak>  hi guys I have a problem with NVIDIA Prime GPU switching ,it is a strange bug
<kosak> I can only switch GPUs if I logout and then reboot
<kosak>  If i change GPU , logout and try to log back in
<kosak>  I get asked for password endless times
<kosak>  wth?
<tomreyn> Euphony: i could not tell which of them are actually removable NICs. if the wireless one is removeable you might as well remove that since (unless you spent further debugging time) it won't be usable on this ubuntu release / kernel version.
<Danski> akik, yes. The machines install themself after booting from network. The last thing they do is register to Landscape that will run my configs. As we don't use local users or SSH at all there was never any need to create a remote super user
<Euphony> tomreyn OK, done.
<Euphony> Done modprobe. Not done yanking card.
<eelstrebor> not sure if my last post made it so here it is again
<eelstrebor> from what i've read, network-manager is suppose to setup interface metrics to give priority to ethernet connections over wifi connections - but it's not working out that way - both ethernet and wifi autoconnect
<kosak> Is there anyone willing to help debug an Nvidia Optimus issue?
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: just because they both autoconnect doesn't mean ethernet isn't given priority
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay. do you know how to configure the network? yopu should see an icon for managing network connections on the top right corner (though i'm not sure about lubuntu)
<Euphony> It's bottom right but I see it. Attempting to connect...
<Danski> akik, after LAndscape have runned its scripts I have sudo users in LDAP. I can rebuild this infrastructure but it requires me to reset everything later again to not make it different from the rest of the network
<tomreyn> Euphony: so only connect to the ethernet, not wireless (in case both is available)
<Euphony> tomreyn Connection established.
<tgm4883> Danski: you already have other computers joined to landscape?
<Danski> Different office, different account =(
<tomreyn> Euphony: yeay, and can you access the internet?
<Euphony> tomreyn Trying Web Browser...
<Danski> Here I have 10 computers joined on Landscape using trial
<tgm4883> You have different accounts for different offices in the same company?
<tomreyn> Euphony: try with a web browser or type this in a temrinal: ping -c3 ubuntu.com
<Danski> tgm4883 Different companies =)
<tgm4883> Danski: you have different companies on the same network?
<Danski> tgm4883 compicated policics, very off topic stuff
<eelstrebor> tgm4883, so, you're saying that i can have a connection to both but traffic will go out on either one but not both?
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: yes
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: 'route' should show you the metric set for each interface
<Euphony> tomreyn Web Browser OK. "ping" 3/3,  0% packet loss
<tgm4883> Danski: well sure, but so is coming here looking for help getting your landscape licenses.
<tgm4883> Danski: AFAIK, there isn't a good channel for that, #ubuntu-server is probably the wrong channel as well, but I think you'll have better luck finding other landscape users there
<tomreyn> Euphony: welcome to the internet.
<Danski> tgm4883 I know and I'm sorry. But as you can understand it's rebuilding and running between 50 computers all night or hoping that someone in the Ubuntu community have friends that can help out.
<Danski> This is for sure a last resort to try this channel, I'm gonna get started on reinstalling everything now. Sometimes you get lucky in the great IRC community ;-
<netsrot> Hi, is it possible to get chromium to run in wayland using the packages in the regular ubuntu repository?
<tgm4883> Danski: I can understand your frustrations, that doesn't make this the correct place to A) Ask for help on this issue or B) post your frustrations
<fyber> What happened to wubi? Anyone here used hakuna-m's fork with UEFI support?
<Euphony> tomreyn 🤝 Thank you. I think I'll pull that wireless card out. Anything else I should do? (Besides perform this 224.9 MB software update...)
<tgm4883> fyber: wubi is terrible, we try to pretend it never existed
<Danski> tgm4883 notes, only tried to explain the issue. I'm open for other solutions and got one =)
<tomreyn> Euphony: if you like you could paste your /var/log/syslog.1 and /var/log/syslog (or the relevant parts of it) to paste.ubuntu.com now. i could take a quick glance and see if maybe this wireless issue can be fixable.
<tomreyn> Euphony: nothing else i can think of right now.
<tomreyn> !paste | Euphony
<ubottu> Euphony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ^ optionally
<Euphony> tomreyn I'll give it a shot. working...
<tomreyn> Euphony: and do consider replacing your hardware (or some parts of it) soon if you can spend that money. often a good start is to just replace your hard disk by an ssd. cheap and very effective. but mid term you'll want to replace the entire thing. :-/
<fyber> tgm4883: I thought it was pretty convenient, guess I'm stuck with dual booting the "manual" way then.
<Euphony> 👌 Understood. Pasting...
<aloo_shu> tgm4883 wubi: quote of the year. puppy showed how to make the principle work.
<tomreyn> Euphony: one last thing you *may* want to do (i.e. also optional) is to check for proprietary drivers for your system. you can use the lubuntu menu to navigate to settings -> additional drivers or use the "ubuntu-drivers" command on a temrinal.
<Euphony> tomreyn 👆 Will do. Pasting...
<Euphony> tomreyn Any requests for Syntax? "Plain Text" otherwise...
<tomreyn> Euphony: plain text is fine.
<tomreyn> Euphony: if you read what ubottu told you there are easier ways than manual copy + paste
<tomreyn> but i guess that's too late now
<tomreyn> (or maybe you chose to paste selectively, in which case that's indeed the best approach)
<Euphony> tomreyn ❔Which part from ubottu? Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25356689
<tomreyn> Euphony: pastebinit
<tomreyn> Euphony: it's a software you can install to send entire files or output of commands to paste.ubuntu.com
<Euphony> I see... maybe I'll install it after this update..
<tomreyn> Euphony: this log you pasted is all timestamped to Aug 13, today is Aug 20. is or was your system time incorrect or is it an old file?
<Euphony> tomreyn I posted the URL above. It doesn't seem to have all the latest events though. I could only find "syslog", not "syslog.1"
<Euphony> Seems to be an old file...
<tomreyn> Euphony: okay, i suspect that you just did not succeed in making the entire file available then, or it was just cut off because it was too long.
<gglasses> So, Firefox zooms my webpages at random. :(
<tomreyn> Euphony: you could (later) use this to only post today's records: sudo grep '^Aug 20 ' /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<oerheks> gglasses, yes, i have noticed that ugly bug too
<oerheks> err "design"
<gglasses> oerheks, oh, so bad it's happening to you too, but glad it wasn't something i meessed up them
<Euphony> tomreyn That was the whole file. Here's the pastebinit URL for that command: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25356733/
<tomreyn> Euphony: oh, that didn't work, sorry. sudo grep --text '^Aug 20 ' /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Euphony: you know you could just run IRC on the computer we're talking about, right? might be easier since you can better copy + paste.
<Euphony> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/25356778/ Nice.
<tomreyn> Euphony: on the other hand, we're pretty much done
<tomreyn> that's current, great
<Euphony> tomreyn Pretty much done indeed... recommend an IRC client for me for the old machine? For later use.
<tomreyn> hexchat
<Euphony> hexchat it shall be
<Euphony> Thank you, tomreyn.
<Euphony> ...
<jpX> can anyone help me find some compatible video drivers for a 7950 on 17.04? i've been reading about oibaf and such but nothing seems to work
<tomreyn> Euphony: welcome :)
<oerheks> radeon 7950, i think that uses amdgpu?
<Euphony> 👋
<jpX> yes. i'm not really sure. i've looked into it at it didn't look like it was supported. or maybe it was amdgpu-pro? ... i'm not really sure what i'm doing
<oerheks> amdgpu-pro is the DRM  binairy blob on top of amdgpu IIRC
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<jpX> what a beautiful command, thanks
<jpX> well i guess i'm just screwed having an older card (GCN 1st gen) then :/
<oerheks> jpX, sorry to hear that, my ati 5450 does fine with the open radeon driver, 2 screens, 2 movies, no issues
<tomreyn> Euphony: reviewing the system log i notice this: Aug 20 09:54:49 dimension sh[389]: /etc/network/interfaces:14: unknown or no method and no inherits keyword specified; Aug 20 09:54:49 dimension sh[389]: ifquery: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's a bit unexpected on a newly setup system unless you manually edited this file?
<Euphony> tomreyn No manual edits whatsoever. I can try to provide more info if you've got questions.
<tomreyn> Euphony: hmm, wellif you'd like to debug this more, it's about what looks like a configuration issue in your central network configuration file. you can run: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<Euphony> tomreyn On a few boot-ups, I had tried noapic and acpi=off , if that's relevant.
<Euphony> Pasting...
<tomreyn> Euphony: that's not related and not an issue.
<Euphony> tomreyn OK. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25356928/
<Euphony> tomreyn AH, Iremember typing that
<tomreyn> Euphony: you can just remove lines 10 to the end since you use network-manager
<Euphony> tomreyn I'm glad I added that comment to label.
<Euphony> Will do.
<tomreyn> the asterisk in "dhcp*" is a typo
<Euphony> Oh, well. I wonder if it would've made any difference...
<blackbird1> tomreyn: https://cmdchallenge.com/?utm_source=nixcraft#/extract_ip_addresses
<blackbird1> tomreyn: find . -type f -name "access.log*" -exec egrep -o "[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\.[0-9]*" {} \;
<blackbird1> I dunno why isn't correct !
<gglasses> Hey guys. How can I move my /home folder in Ubuntu to /home/ubuntu?
<gglasses> ^^ I'm trying to install many Linux distros
<tomreyn> blackbird1: sorry i know nothing about how this system interprets your input. i assume the command you provided could have worked.
<Jordan_U> gglasses: If each distro is going to have its own root partition, why not just keep each distro's /home/ as part of that distro's root, rather than having a separate /home/ partition? One of the main reasons to have a separate /home/ when using multiple distros is that you can share /home/, but it sounds like you explicitly don't want to do that.
<NDPTAL85> Fuckity Fuckballs: https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/20/16176106/philip-k-dick-electric-dreams-sci-fi-anthology-amazon-video-stan-channel-4-watch
<tomreyn> NDPTAL85: that's OT here
<oerheks> NDPTAL85, how is that ubuntu support related?
<Jordan_U> NDPTAL85: You're in the wrong channel for that. Please watch your language and stick to the topic of Ubuntu support.
<NDPTAL85> I'm so sorry
<gglasses> Jordan_U, I want to share files indeed, but don't want to have any trouble with differnet versions of the same software
<NDPTAL85> My client switched channel order on me after an update
<Jordan_U> gglasses: But you don't want to share /home/, so don't. Maybe have ~/Documents/ be a symlink to your separate partition but keep everything that is specific to a given distro in that distro's root filesystem.
<gglasses> Jordan_U, specially since I'm a newbie right? haha gotcha. thanks :)
<Jordan_U> gglasses: You're welcome :)
<tomreyn> Euphony: one more recommendation: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install dkms
<tomreyn> Euphony: once you did this, reboot (can be later) and try the "additional drivers" option from lubuntu menu again
<Euphony> tomreyn 👌
<tomreyn> Euphony: and finally if you want to give the wireless another try, ensure that /etc/default/crda is present and looks exactly like this: https://bugs.mageia.org/attachment.cgi?id=8310
<tomreyn> Euphony: to re-enable wireless until the next reboot you'll need to "sudo modprobe rtl818x_pci" and configure it using network-manager (if the system didn't freeze yet ;) )
<Euphony> tomreyn Trying now...
<aloo_shu> gglasses I once had a setup like that. I had a partition for all my distro's /home folders, but kept separate. these /home folders got mounted onto the varios distro's /home folders by putting them in fstab. On my 'homes' partition, I made a Documents, Downloads, Music etc. folder and symlinked to there from the various /home/myuser folders. voila, all my distros shared, and configs still apart
<gglasses> aloo_shu, that seems like great content for a blog post ;) i'll read it!
<aloo_shu> gglasses why blog it if it fits in one chat line? maybe not apt for noobs, but not rocket science, neither. using the man command, reading up about the concept of mounting, and the concept of standard directory layout in linux, can get you there in less than a year
<lesshaste> is there any tool that can cut out part of a pdf document? That is remove part of a page to make that page shorter?
<gglasses> aloo_shu, hahaha <3
<duzi> How should I re-run a startup program which has been forcibly stopped after reboot. I don't want to reboot the system again. How should I do it?
<Ben64> duzi: just... run it?
<duzi> execute it
<Ben64> yes
<duzi> how should I do it
<Ben64> duzi: by clicking on it or typing the name in a terminal
<aloo_shu> lesshaste I had one w/ mint, lemme check, but you could also do a search in synaptic
<oerheks> systemctl --state=failed # would give a list that ... failed ( systemD)
<oerheks> or all: systemctl list-unit-files
<lesshaste> aloo_shu, thanks
<oerheks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg # this will give a chart
<sambagirl> i just used gparted to boot and resize a drive. i have ubuntu 16.xx installed and i just installed server 2012 on the partition i created after resizing initial drive.  how do i modify grub as I can't access it.
<tomreyn> Euphony: lastly, if my guess is right and your computer is a Dell Dimension 4100 then your BIOS A06 11/28/2000 is outdated, the latest one is A11 which is available at http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=R45081&fileId=2731125354&osCode=W98&productCode=dimension-4100&languageCode=en&categoryId=BI
<oerheks> sambagirl, reinstall grub, see the grub factoid
<oerheks> !grup
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<Euphony> tomreyn Yes, the BIOS is A06. 💾....
<tomreyn> Euphony: and something is stuck in your floppy disk drive or the drive is just broken
<tomreyn> you don't really need to boot from a floppy to upgrade the bios, though. this can be done from a usb stick with freedos on it, or even from the hard disk. but it's a bit complicated.
<Euphony> tomreyn ...CD drive? The CD drive has been malfunctioning for a while... I thought the floppy drive was OK....
<oerheks> How did you install Lubuntu then??
<ObrienDave> carefully? ;p
<undeclared> heh you'd be surprised what people can pull off if they need to.. lan boot netinstall I've seen lol
<oerheks> no, netinstall was not possible, network adapter problem
<undeclared> k
<Euphony> tomreyn Trouble has been that USB devices haven't been recognized on the Dimension 4100 (attempting to updating the BIOS was my one of my original thoughts, which I didn't follow though with...). The HDD sounds OK unless I find a floppy around...
<Euphony> oerheks burned Lubuntu 17.04 Alternate i386 iso to CD-ROM. The CD drive malfunctions by automatically closing a few seconds after opening (enough time to sneak a CD in). The drive reads CDs just fine. The malfunction seems only to be mechanical...
<Euphony> I haven't been so bothered by that though.
<tomreyn> Euphony: those last lines of what you posted made me think there is an issue with the first floppy drive (fd0): https://paste.ubuntu.com/25356778/
<tomreyn> i assume the system keeps printing these messages to syslog now
<Euphony> tomreyn I had been trying solutions to related problems that I found by Google-searching error messages...
<jfcl> hi guys by mistake i deleted K01postfix from a rc.d directory. is there a way to get back just that file from somewhere or can i take the K01postfix file from another rc.d directory? is it the same?
<jhutchins> jfcl: The "files" in the rc? directories are symbolic links to files in /etc/init.d/
<tomreyn> Euphony: the easiest solution to the fd errors is probably to unplug the drive (both in terms of power and data cable)
<jfcl> jhutchins: i am using mate-ubuntu and deleted that symbolic link then... is it bad? I mean I also deleted the alsa-utils and avahi symbolic links
<Euphony> tomreyn "/etc/network/interfaces" See the top solution, might look familiar: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758594/no-networking-failed-to-bring-up-eth0
<jfcl> i just dont want my system not to boot up because of that
<jhutchins> jfcl: It's not the preferred method of managing startups.  rcconf, chkconfig, or newer systemd utilities if you have that.
<jhutchins> jfcl: You should be able to just disable/re-enable that service and you'l be ok.
<jhutchins> Actually - you deketed K01postfix - that will simply fail to shut down postfix when entering that level (K is Kill).
<jhutchins> jfcl: Which runlevel?
<jfcl> jhutchins i use mate ubuntu 16.04 do you know how i can manage startup services easily?
<jfcl> hmm let me check
<jfcl> rc6.d run level
<jhutchins> jfcl: That's reboot.
<tomreyn> Euphony: hehe, well i still think the * is a typo there
<jfcl> ok
<axslayer33> If I have an ubuntu desktop, and an ubuntu-mate .iso on a usb, can I live boot the -mate distro to reset the ubuntu desktop's password?
<jfcl> jhutchins: you know how I can fix this ? you talked about systemd
<jhutchins> jfcl: ln -s /etc/init.d/postfix /etc/rc6.d/K01postfix
<jhutchins> jfcl: As root of course.
<oerheks> jfcl, don't crosspost please, notfair for the volunteers
<jfcl> oerheks: what is cross post?
<oerheks> you ask the same in ##linux
<jfcl> oh other channel? they did not really help me sorry
<jfcl> as of now
<jfcl> oerheks: sorry didnt mean to
<jfcl> jhutchins: done, it worked. systemd is the best util I should use to choose which service I should run?
<axslayer33> Also why would a ubuntu and an ubuntu-mate desktop plugged into an ethernet cable constantly fail to connect to the network?
<Bashing-om> axslayer33: Try : Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<jhutchins> jfcl: systemd is the new replacement for init.  Sounds like you're on the older system.
<jfcl> i will man init then
<jhutchins> jfcl: It's something like systemctl enable postfix.service to turn it on or off there.
<oerheks> axslayer33, it should work to reset password, mate iso. network issues, bad cable perhaps? wonky connector?
<oerheks> !pass
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jfcl> ok thanks :)
<axslayer33> @oerheks Could be the cable, maybe. Was following the official guide, can't find my ubuntu drive, was curious if a mate drive would work
<axslayer33> It doesn't seem to.
<jfcl> insserv: warning: script 'avahi-dnsconfd' missing LSB tags and overrides - what would that mean?
<jfcl> when I disabled postfix with systemctl I also got that error from systemctl
<axslayer33> Also, if I can't remember root password, I assume those guides won't work?
<Euphony> tomreyn I edited /etc/default/crda/ OK, but the "sudo modprobe rtl818x_pci" froze the system.
<oerheks> axslayer33, did you choose to install with an encrypted home/system ?
<aloo_shu> axslayer33 how is it you don't have the password?
<axslayer33> @aloo_shu I haven't run this in about six months, I forget what they are
<axslayer33> @oerheks I don't think so.
<Euphony> tomreyn I edited /etc/default/crda/ OK, but the "sudo modprobe rtl818x_pci" froze the system.
<oerheks> there is no rootpassword
<oerheks> so you didn't try the guide, hmm?
<axslayer33> I did. I select "drop into root shell prompt" and it says "give root password for maitenance or press Control-D to continue"
<axslayer33> Ctrl+D just sends me back to the menu
<axslayer33> if i could find the damn ubuntu .iso on my main laptop I wouldn't be having this problem >.>
<Euphony> tomreyn And those bottom lines you brought to my attention are the first I'm seeing of the floppy drive errors (not that I had been looking). Not a high priority (for now, anyway)
<aloo_shu> axslayer33 thats from mate live? try just hit return
<axslayer33> that's from ubuntu recovery. Mate live failed to open gksu nautilus
<axslayer33> Although I think I just found my original ubuntu iso.
<Euphony> tomreyn Also, I unblacklisted the 3c59x driver ("#blacklist 3c59x"). Working OK...
<aloo_shu> any live linux should work, axslayer33
<axslayer33> Well I'll try it again in a minute
<axslayer33> and if that doesn't work I may just reinstall.
<aloo_shu> axslayer33 if there is no encryption, you will be able to salvage your files
<axslayer33> Yup. Thankfully don't have to worry about that in this case, didn't have anything on it other than programs I can get back.
<jhammons> Hi! Has anyone any idea what to do about this pulseaudio error in Ubuntu Artful?
<jhammons> Aug 20 15:28:58 spectre pulseaudio[7860]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load.
<jhammons> Aug 20 15:28:58 spectre pulseaudio[7860]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.
<jhammons> Aug 20 15:28:58 spectre pulseaudio[7860]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<jhammons> Aug 20 15:28:58 spectre pulseaudio[7857]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<tomreyn> Euphony: oh right good point about un-blacklisting the 3c59x. a pity the wireless don'T work out... maybe after bios update it would. but it's not an easy task to do that.
<tomreyn> Euphony: here's the best explanation i could find https://www.fladi.at/posts/large-freedos-boot-image/
<tomreyn> Euphony: and here's how you would add thta to the grub menu https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040710&p=12167567#post12167567
<emx> when i insert a usb drive i see it as a clickable icon in "Files" program. is there a way to have the same for a samba share?
<aloo_shu> axslayer33 you will have to mount your old ubuntu partition, then go to a terminal and do sudo su . for live user, hopefully no password, just return, works. if not, say so
 * fiord waves
<AndrewGazelka> Hey
<fiord> Hey, is it possible on Ubuntu (either with Compiz or something else) to switch workspaces independently when using multiple monitors?
<fiord> For example, if my mouse or focused app is on the monitor to the right, and I switch workspaces, only that monitor switches.
<fiord> I've heard xmonad can do it, but that it's a pain to work with.
<AndrewGazelka> On an Elan Touchpad I have two physical buttons. I can also tap on the pad component to click. However, left clicking with a physical button seems to only activate drag and not click. Is there any way I could fix this / remap?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> Is there any way to hide the topic display with freenode webchat?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> It makes the window need be larger for watching the channel.
<histo> _Xenial_Xerus_: maybe ask here https://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=dev
<_Xenial_Xerus_> Do we want the spec sheet made using libreOffice?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> You poor fools.
<_Xenial_Xerus_> Where shall you find help?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> Will you not hear my words?
<EriC^^> _Xenial_Xerus_: aren't you supposed to say hear yee hear yee first?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> Is that 1611 protocol?
<_Xenial_Xerus_> EriC^^: Do you want to do this or only chatter?
<EriC^^> do what?
<oerheks> :-)
<_Xenial_Xerus_> LET'S DO THIS
<oerheks> !ot > _Xenial_Xerus_
<ubottu> _Xenial_Xerus_, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> _Xenial_Xerus_: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only. Please stick to that topic. This is your only warning.
<_Xenial_Xerus_> have ubuntu modify the LUKS code so at install time the keys/headers are stored in /boot
<_Xenial_Xerus_> you can do this locally on my system for paid service
<demophobia> Why are there LoCo channels here? What region-specific needs exist?
<EriC^^> language barriers?
<oerheks> demophobia, language for instance, and loco groups like to hangout together too
<Dreadstone> anyone familiar with the Ubuntu GNOME notification popup system?
<Jordan_U> _Xenial_Xerus_: Looks like you're ban evading as well, and we don't appreciate that. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<donofrio> getting these errors when I try startxfce4 - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm7JmP8ZmaQiQ77NWfQ - anyone know how to fix 14.04 dist-upgrade'ed
<oerheks> donofrio, is this on windows10/wsl ?
<duzi> me and my friend are on the same subnet(both connected to internet). I am trying to set up samba on my ubuntu system so that he can access shares. How should I go about doing it?Note that we both are connected to the internet but are on the same subnet.
<donofrio> oerheks, yes....
<oerheks> donofrio,  then you know the answer.
<oerheks> duzi, seen the ubuntu wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<duzi> oerheks: Will just go through it. Thanks
<oerheks> maybe this page with pics is a help too https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<BlueProtoman> I have a Windows Server 2016 server, and an Ubuntu laptop.  I want to mount this server's filesystem on my laptop, like NFS except I'm not choosy about the protocol or system.  Any suggestions?
<strive> BlueProtoman: Have you looked into Samba?
<duzi> oerheks: I would need to make my machine a ubuntu server. The tutorial has shown it for 17.04 but mine is xenial. How should I make it a server?
<BlueProtoman> strive: No, is it easy to set up?
#ubuntu 2018-08-13
<tomreyn> and none of shutdown/reboot/halt/acpi shutdown works for lack of systemd, so it'll be a good idea to mount -remount,ro / and sync, and: for char in s u b; do echo $char > /proc/sys/sysrq-trigger; sleep2; done
<oryois> if i removed the history , is there any way to recover it?
<tomreyn> oryois: what kind of history?
<jher> is it possible to remove problematic choices from the ubuntu installer?
<oryois> .bash_history
<jher> i.e. a splash screen, the language, the keyboard layout
<tomreyn> oryois: depends on how your storage is setup. maybe. if you edit it in place and it was never copied around, you may get lucky.
<jher> also timezones should be deleted from the installer, except for fews
<oryois> tomreyn, i did rm .bash_history
<oryois> so i can found it somewhere?
<oerheks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<tomreyn> oryois: rm does nothing to remove the data off the disk
<tomreyn> wipe or shred might have helped
<oryois> tomreyn, file .local is removed too
<oryois> so how can i recover them
<oryois> ?
<tomreyn> oryois: ubottu told oyu
<oerheks> testdisk could find files too, so rm does not wipe, nor put it in trashcan
<oryois> !info not found
<ubottu> 'found' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<oryois> ubottu, !info command not found
<tomreyn> !info ext4magic
<ubottu> ext4magic (source: ext4magic): recover deleted files from ext3 or ext4 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 110 kB, installed size 253 kB
<tomreyn> !info ext3grep
<ubottu> ext3grep (source: ext3grep): tool to help recover deleted files on ext3 filesystems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.2-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 115 kB, installed size 303 kB
<oerheks> oh, you get help in ##linux too
<Terexen> Hey, installing Ubuntu MATE on a Lenovo Idea Pad 330. Had the installer crash, seemingly from a problem the install media, and now it's just booting to a blinking, unresponsive prompt. Any idea how to get back to installing?
<tomreyn> Terexen: which OS did you prepare the installer on, and which software did you use to do so?
<Terexen> Downloaded and burned the iso on windows 10 with the built in tools.
<tomreyn> Terexen: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu discusses how to verify your downloaded image is unmodified (not a broken / interrupted download), but it requires ubuntu bash / wsl on windows
<Terexen> I downloaded a new iso on a different pc and verified it and burned a new disc. I'm more concerned with the laptop not booting from it. Even the one that crashed booted the first time. Now I'm not getting anything.
<tomreyn> Terexen: so you've been using a dvd-rom or other optical media? maybe try using usb flash storage instead, it often works better. you can use the etcher.io software to write it - it verifies data was written correctly.
<tomreyn> can you disable secure boot in the Idea Pad 330 bios? does it have a bios?
<Terexen> I can get to the bios so I can try that.
<tomreyn> Terexen: while you're at it, check which version it is
<Terexen> Okay. brb
<tomreyn> Terexen: and if you can, get the exact model name, there are a lot of different ideapad 330 ("Showing 96 result(s) for ideapad 330" on lenovo's product support page)
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u330-touch-notebook/solutions/HT505229
<Terexen> Okay, Full number appears to be 330-15IKB and the label on the bottom says model name is 81DE.
<Terexen> I couldn't find the secure boot option, which I suspect is because I'm in legacy mode. I'm sure it was in there before. There is a "Intel Trust Verification" or something to that effect option in there where secure boot used to be. Should I try that?
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/uu/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/330-15ikb-type-81de
<tomreyn> latest bios is version 8TCN45WW from 18 Jul 2018 https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/uu/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330-15IKB-TYPE-81DE/downloads/DS503004
<Terexen> I have 8TCN44WW.
<tomreyn> i sueggst you install it first, then try again
<Terexen> How? The computer boots to an unresponsive prompt.
<tomreyn> Terexen: oh i assumed you might still have windows installed on it. without some form of windows OS this vendor does not make it easy for you
<Terexen> It had windows. But it appears to have been wrecked by the aborted install.
<tomreyn> Terexen: we can try with what you have. i'm still looking for hardweare specifications, not easy.
<Terexen> To be clear, the live cd booted the first time, got to the desktop, started the installation process and then aborted, complaining of problems with the install media.
<tomreyn> Terexen: okay then i suggest you download standard ubuntu 18.04.1 desktop, create an installer with it, install, then, once booted into ubuntu, you install the mate desktop and optionally purge the buntu default desktop
<tomreyn> or do what you did previously, just use an usb key instead of optical media
<Terexen> I'll give those a try.
<tomreyn> Terexen: also i wonldn't use legacy bios unless you can't get it to install otherwise
<Terexen> It wasn't working the other way but I can try again.
<tomreyn> "intel trusted execution" (abbreviated TXT, maybe that's what you read in bios) should remain on the default.
<Terexen> Setting it back UEFI has it blinking "checking media" a few times and then complaining of missing default boot device.
<tomreyn> while booting which version of what how?
<tomreyn> the ubuntumate installer seems to only support legacy bios / csm booting
<Terexen> Ah. Well, I'll try it with vanilla ubuntu on a usb once that's finished downloading.
<tomreyn> be sure to use ubuntu 18.04.1, not 18.04.0, too
<Kon-> True. Some people including myself had issues with GRUB when it installed via the Ubuntu installer. Both GRUB and the installer had a lot of updates between then and 18.04.1
<Kon-> Like Terexen, I also had a UEFI board running in "legacy" MBR mode
<jher> is it possible to remove problematic choices from the ubuntu installer?
<jher> i.e. a splash screen, the language, the keyboard layout
<jher> also timezones should be deleted from the installer, except for fews
<tomreyn> jher: why are those problematic?
<jher> because they are confusing people and they lose the will to finish the installation
<tomreyn> jher: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<tomreyn> (i dont know whether this was tested for 18.04)
<jayjo> for some reason my chrome is losing network connectivity but my actual network seems to be fine. other devices on my network are fine, as well. What should I look into here?
<tomreyn> jayjo: does it also happen with chromium-browser?
<leon> hello
<Guest87268> anyone like ubuntu18.04?
<tomreyn> !ot | Guest87268
<ubottu> Guest87268: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kon-> Guest87268, Kubuntu 18.04 is the best Linux distro release I've ever used, going back 10 years
<Kon-> The Ubuntu did a great job with the underlying system of 18.04, and the KDE Plasma 5.12 release used in Kubuntu 18.04 is absolutely rock solid
<Guest87268> Thanks, Kon! Cannot wait to try it then!
<jher> are "xx.archive.ubuntu.com" redirecting to some local mirrors?
<oerheks> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<oerheks> jher, yes, see the list
<jher> i wonder why the process is so bizarre
<jher> i windows, you just put ntsetup.sif or autounattend.xml to the media, and it is taken automatically
<oerheks> linux can handle preseed files
<oerheks> preseed
<oerheks> !preseed
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<tomreyn> also the 4th paragraph of the article i previously pointed jher to
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<sparr25>                                                   
<madLyfe> what happens when you take two mirrored drives from one controller and put them on a different manufacturers controller that supports raid?
<madLyfe> does the second controller recognize that and pair them?
<itsrandeep> hi
<filifunk2> Hi can I get ubuntu networking support here...or is there a better place to go?  I'm completely lost connecting to the internet on my main desktop
<Terexen> tomreyn: Installed from a usb. Worked like a charm. Thanks for your help.
<tomreyn> Terexen: :) i dont know why they still sell computers with optical media nowadays...
<tomreyn> filifunk2: this is a good place. start by telling us which ubuntu version you're using, and which model your computer and / or wireless hardware is ( if you know)
<tomreyn> madLyfe: mirrored how? 'supports raid' can mean a thousand things.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: are you referrfin to md(adm) software RAID-1?
<tomreyn> *referring
<kamputa_> halo
<madLyfe> nah on board raid 1 to different manufacturers raid 1
<tomreyn> hi kamputa_
<filifunk2> tomreyn thank you
<kamputa_> am'a pirate
<tomreyn> !ot | kamputa_
<ubottu> kamputa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madLyfe> both are on board but one is Intel and the other is Marvell
<filifunk2> I am using ubuntu 16.04, I built this computer, and I just bought a new netgear router
<filifunk2> its a AC1750
<tomreyn> madLyfe: hardware / fakeraids are proprietary for the very most part. usually not compatible. also this is not really on topic here.
<tomreyn> maybe try ##hardware
<madLyfe> tyvm
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<kamputa_> when i click with my right clicler - all windows hide, and I see desktop :c I dont want to see desktop when I click right clicker
<filifunk2> it used to work on my old router, but then I bought a new one.  It says I am connected to the ethernet, but I am going nowhere on internet
<kamputa_> what i have todooo
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i see. can you open a temrinal and see what this gives? ping -c3 1.1.1.1
<tomreyn> filifunk2: no need to copy the entire output, i'm just wondergin whetehr ti reports some error
<filifunk2> doesn't look like an error
<kamputa_> help T_T
<filifunk2> oh sorry
<filifunk2> i was doing it wrong
<filifunk2> will try again
<Roche> please help me..i want script for credit card checker
<tomreyn> filifunk2: does it say "3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss" (with those exact numbers)??
<tomreyn> !ot | Roche
<ubottu> Roche: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> !patience | kamputa_
<ubottu> kamputa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<filifunk2> "network is unreachable"
<tomreyn> kamputa_: which ubuntu version are you using, and which desktop (the default ubuntu one)?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: okay. do you happen to have a way to connect this computer to the router by wire?
<kamputa_> mine MRB hide all
<filifunk2> tomreyn: so other than the ethernet?  I have an ethernet hooked up to the computer to the router right now
<tomreyn> filifunk2: oh it's ethernet, sorry i somehow assumed it was a wireless connection thats failing
<kamputa_> when i butt a button - it hides all windows and i cant use it normal
<filifunk2> tomreyn: yeah that's another story I think for another day.  lol I'm trying to get the ethernet connected
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ok. when you run "ip link" in your terminal, does it show the network interface?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: or tell me which ones it lists
<filifunk2> there are 2
<filifunk2> 1 says: loopback, up, lower_up followed by a bunch of things I don't understand
<filifunk2> and the other is enp2s0 No carrier, boradcast, multicast, Up
<tomreyn> filifunk2: we can ignore the 'lo' (loopback) one
<filifunk2> tomreyn ok
<tomreyn> filifunk2: okay this enp2s0 is the one most likely.
<filifunk2> ok, do you want the rest of what it says for that?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: which network hardware do you have? lspci -nn | grep -i network
<tomreyn> filifunk2: that was good enoigh for now
<robk> i'm trying to setup the openvpn client for ubuntu via the /etc/default/openvpn config.. and I totally forgot how to set it up.
<filifunk2> tomreyn: that doesn't give me anything
<filifunk2> no errors, just nothing
<tomreyn> filifunk2: maybe this? lspci -nn | grep -i ethernet
<filifunk2> tomreyn: yep that works
<filifunk2> this is what i get
<tomreyn> i really only need the stuff in the square brackets to the end
<filifunk2> oh ok
<filifunk2> 10ec:8168
<tomreyn> ...and any 'rev ..' it says behind it
<tomreyn> sorry ;-)
<filifunk2> yes, (rev 06)
<filifunk2> lol no apologies needed, thank you for helping!
<tomreyn> welcome. that's a Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<filifunk2> thats the one!
<tomreyn> the driver is loaded, and there is a link, but no carrier.
<tomreyn> filifunk2: did you maybe reconfigure the network connection on this system after you changed the router?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: do you know what a static ip address is, and would you use such?
<filifunk2> ahh this is where I confess maybe lol.  I did some googling and ended up following some guy who said i should turn off ipv6.  Does that count?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: possibly.
<filifunk2> i know what ip addresses are...or rather look like, I don't know what static ip address is
<tomreyn> filifunk2: but this was as an attempt to recover from not having internet access from this computer, right? i.e. it was already not working before this.
<tomreyn> 'this' -> disabling ipv6
<filifunk2> yes, I only ended up on that ipv6 thing because I was trying to get on the internet but could not...so was just doing whatever to see if it worked
<tomreyn> filifunk2: the computer you are currently typing from, is it also connected to the new netgear router?
<filifunk2> yes, wirelessly connected laptop
<filifunk2> to the same new netgear router that I can't connect to on my main computer
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ok. back to your main computer, what does this return? ip a s enp2s0 | grep  'inet '
<filifunk2> i get nothing
<tomreyn> filifunk2: can you click on the networking icon on the top right and select "edit connections"
<tomreyn> should be on the bottom of the menu
<filifunk2> tomreyn: sorry, I forgot my ethernet wasnt connected.  that previous command you sent me gave me something
<tomreyn> ok tell me
<filifunk2> 192.168.0.17/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global enp2s0
<filifunk2> inet6 fe80::1bc:b94a:2bfc:2206/64 scope link
<filifunk2> and that's it
<tomreyn> filifunk2: how about "ip r"
<robk> I just added my vpn file to /etc/openvpn/USWest.conf, set the value in /etc/default/openvpn to "USWest" and nothing is happening, normally I see a restart script of some kind that says.. taking vpn down, running vpn "name-here", and I'd see like a tun device show up in ifconfig
<robk> anyone know why it's not showing anything in ubuntu 18.04?
<robk> has the vpn client changed for linux?
<filifunk2> default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp2s0 proto static metric 100
<Mathuin> Years ago I had a pen and tablet that worked with Ubuntu and I miss it.  I am interested in finding an inexpensive replacement.  Is there a list of supported hardware like this out there somewhere?  Does anyone have any personal recommendations in this area?
<filifunk2> 169.254.0.0/16 dev enp2s0 scope link metric1000
<filifunk2> 192.168.0.0./24 dev enp2s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.0.17 metric 100
<filifunk2> and thats it
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ping -c 192.168.0.1
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ping -c3 192.168.0.1
<tomreyn> ^ the latter
<lotuspsychje> Mathuin: wich tablet is this
<Mathuin> The kind you plug into the computer and draw on with a pen
<lotuspsychje> Mathuin: wich Os does it run natively
<Mathuin> It does not run its own OS.  It is a USB peripheral.
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm
<co6alt> is it Wacomm?
<lotuspsychje> wacom
<co6alt> Wacom*
<Mathuin> It wasn't an official Wacom.
<filifunk2> PING 192.168.0.1. (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Mathuin> Those are too expensive. :-)
<filifunk2> then three lines of "destination host unreachable"
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ok thats enough thans
<co6alt> I have intous3 a4 wacom one
<Mathuin> co6alt: does it work well with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Mathuin: start here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<co6alt> does for me, but it is quite old
<tomreyn> filifunk2: can you click on the networking icon on the top right and select "edit connections" - should be on the bottom of the menu
<Mathuin> lotuspsychje: went there, saw nothing like what I'm looking for, thus my post here ;-)
<co6alt> tbh I did not use it in a long time
<Mathuin> If I wanted a laptop, it'd work
<Mathuin> co6alt: the wife and I are playing Passpartou and she asked about the old tablet thus my request.
<filifunk2> tomreyn: ok, i'm there
<lotuspsychje> Mathuin: well thats the official list, alot of other hardware willa lso work
<tomreyn> filifunk2: how many records are there under 'Ethernet'?
<Mathuin> That looks like a great official list for servers and the like, but not so much for peripherals.
<filifunk2> 2
<tomreyn> filifunk2: can you tell me their names?
<filifunk2> Ethernet connection 1
<filifunk2> Auto Ethernet
<co6alt> Mathuin: It should work out of the box really, wacom drivers are built in
<tomreyn> filifunk2: okay, delete both of them.
<Mathuin> co6alt: if I can afford a Wacom one, that'd definitely be the way to go!
<filifunk2> tomreyn: ok, done!
<tadeadliest> hello
<co6alt> Mathuin: used ones are not that expensive
<tomreyn> filifunk2: now close this window and disable networking.
<co6alt> Mathuin: or small ones
<filifunk2> i am disabled
<tomreyn> filifunk2: now enable again.
<filifunk2> enabled
<tomreyn> filifunk2: and now disable wireless if its enabled.
<tomreyn> and tell me whether it was
<tadeadliest> hey
<lotuspsychje> tadeadliest: can we help you?
<filifunk2> tomreyn: I'm  not sure what you mean there.  Do you want me to delete the Wi-fi connections?
<Mathuin> co6alt: the cheapest new one I saw was eighty bucks, but ebay does have them used for much cheaper.  thanks for the pointer!
<filifunk2> i don't know that i can disable wireless specifically
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ok, ignore this. can you now 'ping -c3 1.1.1.1'
<jher> the preseed method from wiki doesn't work
<co6alt> Mathuin: those things last for decades, so if it in good enough shape, it would work well
<tomreyn> filifunk2: does it say the time out thing again?
<Mathuin> co6alt: what apps do you use?  gimp, or something else?
<jher> the installer doesn't seem to load the file
<filifunk2> "Network is unreachable"
<co6alt> Mathuin: I don't really use tablet in linux, I have windows for that, but there is a lot of modern software for painting
<tomreyn> filifunk2: also if you do: ping -c3 192.168.0.1
<filifunk2> yes, also unreachable
<co6alt> Mathuin: Krita is an good example
<tomreyn> filifunk2: please pull, then re-seat carefully the ethernet wire on both ends. try a different connected at the router if it has multiple
<filifunk2> ok on it
<tomreyn> *connectOR
<co6alt> Mathuin: definitely try out Krita
<filifunk2> ok done
<tomreyn> filifunk2: you'Re fast. can you do the pings again
<filifunk2> haha.  Ok
<filifunk2> same result...unreachable for both
<lotuspsychje> co6alt: good advice +1
<tomreyn> filifunk2: tell me what "sudo mii-tool enp2s0" returns
<filifunk2> negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<tomreyn> filifunk2: so my guess is that your router just doesn't pass you an ip address via DHCP
<filifunk2> oh ok
<tomreyn> filifunk2: this is what usdually happens and how computers in a home network usually get an ip address
<filifunk2> do i throw my router out the window
<tomreyn> filifunk2: hehe, maybe. therE's another thing we can look at: ip neigh
<filifunk2> that doesn't give me anything
<tomreyn> filifunk2: how many lines does this return and how many of them end in REACHABLE
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> so it's not just dhcp
<filifunk2> ok
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i'm a bit unsure what else to try right now. do you have an android mobile phone perhaps?
<filifunk2> i do
<tomreyn> filifunk2: can it get online on the wireless?
<filifunk2> yep!  I'm on it right now
<tomreyn> filifunk2: oh thats what you're typing from?
<filifunk2> no its not
<tomreyn> filifunk2: okay, good. do you have an usb cable to connect the smartphone to the computer?
<filifunk2> yes
<filifunk2> i feel like mcgyver
<filifunk2> ok it is hooked up
<tomreyn> filifunk2: if you dont need the smartphone right now, you can connect it to the offline computer.
<tomreyn> okay, do you happen to know which android version it runs?
<filifunk2> yeah its an old phone.  android version 5.0.2
<tomreyn> hmm lets hope it works still
<tomreyn> filifunk2: on the phone, can you access the settings menu and go to the tethering options?
<filifunk2> yes
<filifunk2> everything is off
<filifunk2> I have usb tethering with a button, portable wifi hotspot with a button
<filifunk2> set up wifi hotspot
<tomreyn> filifunk2: usb tethering is what we want
<tomreyn> filifunk2: can you connect the phone to wireless also, if it isnt currently
<filifunk2> wow it works this is wild
<filifunk2> i'm on the internet
<tomreyn> filifunk2: ok cool, right the android phone works like a modem now
<tomreyn> filifunk2: so, this doesn't really fix the problem, yet, but at least you can now better get diagnosis info out
<tomreyn> and search the web for solutions etc.
<tomreyn> filifunk2: your phone should still get charged by the computer, so at least you dont need to be worried about its battery
<filifunk2> ok, yeah I remember reading someone who did the same thing with his phone...so maybe I'll find that one and see if I can follow in his/her footsteps
<filifunk2> from the stuff that we did, what did we learn...its not just dhcp?
<tomreyn> filifunk2: no, it's something else, but i'm not really sure what. so what we found out is that your computer actually did have an ip address assigned to it, maybe by the router via DHCP, but when we looked at what your computer sees in the network it is connected to, it did not even see the router
<tomreyn> filifunk2: it would be good if you could get us a fresh view on the network settings now, since we deleted those connections earlier.
<filifunk2> ethernet is back and it says "wired connection 1"
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i'm not going to stay a lot longer unfortunatley, so maybe someonee else can carry on. or we can try again tomorrow.
<tomreyn> filifunk2: this may be the usb connection
<filifunk2> tomreyn, ok, thanks for the help
<tomreyn> filifunk2: or is it back really?
<filifunk2> no it is the usb connection
<tomreyn> filifunk2: okay, so i suggest we sum up the situation again, you put it on a pastebin, and then either someone else takes over or we try again another day?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<filifunk2> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i assume this means you agree to sum it up
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i'll sum up what i know if you'll stay around a while longer
<filifunk2> oh...i just copied all the text and saved it is that what you mean by sum it up...or are you going to type a write up?
<filifunk2> i don't know what im doing lol
<filifunk2> I"m probably going to spend some time trying to figure it out, then come back to the chat and if you're not there I'll try and see if someone would like to go through the pain of helping me out
<tomreyn> filifunk2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sV3Jxn9JK/
<tomreyn> filifunk2: sorry for being unclear there, i wasn't sure myself ;)
<filifunk2> tomreyn, ooooh that is clean.  Thanks!
<filifunk2> I will be going at this tomorrow.  Maybe see you around!
<tomreyn> filifunk2: try to run these commands again right before you try to get help here again (can benow, or later, as you prefer)
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i just need to get soem sleep. so good luck and ttyl.
<filifunk2> goodnight tomreyn!
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: I am not the sharpest tool around but the crix of this matter is " default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp2s0 proto static metric 100 " wherre the system is expecting a static config. So, what is in the file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ski777727>                                                   
<ski777727>                                                   
<filifunk2> Bashing-om: hi, in the interfaces file i have "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: that is valid for dhcp !
<filifunk2> Bashing_om:  that sounds good?  I'm sorry I don't know what to dhcp is, was going to google around tomorrow lol
<filifunk2> Bashing-om:  I'll check that out tomorrow, unless you have something I can try real quick, otherwise it's sleepy time
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: where the router hands out a IP for your box . static says you will set this ..but the file says otherwise. ' cat cat /etc/NetworkManager ' is there " managed=false " ?
<madLyfe> got this when i was able to boot to my Ubuntu USB installer drive https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OSDs9otm/irccloudcapture4513537925327988692.jpg
<jher> why doesn't ubuntu use "-pipe" cflag by default?
<madLyfe> not sure what it's doing now
<filifunk2> Bashing-om: in the networkmanager.conf file yes it says managed=false on one of the lines
<madLyfe> spitting out some more errors
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: That is correct to for network manager to manage the interfaces.
<filifunk2> Bashing-om: so I should change it to true?
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: NO, false is what you need presently as the interfaces file is not set up for "static" . We need to find where that static is set .
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: Not a ready answer .. and I too am tired, we can pick this up tomorrow eve if ya want .
<filifunk2> Bashing-om: ok, yeah I'm half asleep.  I'll try and get back on this tomorrow and maybe see ya...thanks for the insight though!
<Bashing-om> filifunk2: :) we can dooooo ett /
<keekeenige> hey all need some help
<keekeenige> im trying to register my nick so i can use a irc client im using the webbased freenode atm
<keekeenige> i keep getting a sasl error ...and just closes link
<keekeenige> anyone ?
<keekeenige> so many people in here no one talking/
<keekeenige> ?
<lotuspsychje> !register | keekeenige
<ubottu> keekeenige: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<keekeenige> i have registered the nick
<keekeenige> i keep getting a sasl error
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: this channel is for ubuntu support, if you have connecting issues join #freenode please
<keekeenige> ok
<keekeenige> thank you
<keekeenige> i do have a ubuntu problem also
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: ask away
<keekeenige> i installed wine ....i also installed play on linux
<keekeenige> im trying to install a app called foxtel go
<keekeenige> so i can watch foxtel
<keekeenige> but it doesnt ever complete the install
<keekeenige> its the only windows based app i really want working
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: seems like this guy watches foxtel with chrome: http://www.justinswan.com/watch-foxtel-now-on-ubuntu-chrome.html
<keekeenige> yea i read that too
<keekeenige> but he uses the app called foxtel now
<keekeenige> there is another one called foxtel go
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: you can try the wine channel, or create a new bug on wine for your specific foxtel software
<lotuspsychje> !wine | keekeenige
<ubottu> keekeenige: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<keekeenige> thank you
<keekeenige> ill try the wine channel
<keekeenige> see what they say
<keekeenige> cant join atm
<keekeenige> im not identified
<keekeenige> back to the first problem lol
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: i dont find an existing bug for it yet so consider: ubuntu-bug wine and describe your story, that foxtell is crashing on install, add some usefull details to the bug. this way you help yourself & the community
<keekeenige> is there anywhere other then freenode channel where i can get help
<keekeenige> no one responding
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: keep patient, they will repond, freenode has users all over the world on different timezones
<keekeenige> ok thanks ...just trying to get things sorted out ...
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: cant you like install hexchat and use sasl?
<keekeenige> so frustrating lol
<keekeenige> as far as i know i am using sasl
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: try with hexchat..
<keekeenige> thats what im using hexchat
<keekeenige> i got on here and registered the nickname ...then it says wait for a email ...but it never comes
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: so what does hexchat spit out as error exactly? dont paste sensitive data here ok
<keekeenige> ok
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: ah thats something we cant solve here, you need freenode for that, doesnt get in your spam folder?
<Kon-> keekeenige, for Play On Linux help, you might also try #gamingonlinux
<keekeenige> Connected. Now logging in... * *** Looking up your hostname... * *** Checking Ident * *** Found your hostname * *** No Ident response * keekeenige already in use. Retrying with keekee_... * *** Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server * Closing Link: *********i.com.au (SASL access only) * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).  Cycling to next server in Ubuntu Servers.
<keekeenige> thats the error i get over and over
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: did you enable SASL methog login in hexchat settings?
<keekeenige> im not sure to be honest
<keekeenige> where would i do that?
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: hexchat/network list/edit freenode
<keekeenige> the only thing i have there is ssl
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: login method= SASL username+password must be enabled
<keekeenige> you can put a password in ....not sure if its enabled
<keekeenige> really not sure what im doing wrong ...i can long in .with this webbased one
<keekeenige> but not a irc client ..its stranged
<keekeenige> strange
<keekeenige> sorry for mentioning it in here.
<keekeenige> ill just have to wait to someone says something in freenode
<keekeenige> thanks for the help lotus...:)
<keekeenige> at this stage its good just being able to get into the ubuntu channel lol
<keekeenige> only place i know to get help
<keekeenige> :)
<spb21>                     _..._
<spb21>                  .-'     '-.
<spb21>                 /     _    _\
<spb21>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<spb21>               /':. .,_    |  |
<spb21>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: no prob
<JoshuaD> When I start up my desktop session after a full logout and restart, two console windows open every time. I don't see anything in sesions & startup for them. Any idea how to figure out what's launching them? Xubuntu 18.04
<cfhowlett> JoshuaD, did you erase saved sessions?
<JoshuaD> @cfhowlett, I see that button now. i'll give it a shot, thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<keekeenige> my god ...im trying everything to register
<keekeenige> i just never get a email so i can verify it
<keekeenige> so frustrating
<madLyfe> have a triple monitor setup and just booted into it ubuntu for the first time. turned on the night light feature and its only doing it for 2 of the 3 monitors
<madLyfe> though i have them all set to use it.
<galux> Hi, Do you know if there is a list of all CRT, CTL, OSCP urls ? i have a restrictive firewall and i would like to permit access to these specifics urls ?
<madLyfe> turning them off and on individually doesnt help.
<keekeenige> no one in the freenode channel for an hour .....grrrr
<keekeenige> lol
<madLyfe> after a reboot its worse. only nightlight on the main monitor
<anderx>                     _..._
<iwq> a quick question, lets say i am installing a debian package
<iwq> after few days im installing newer version of the same debian package
<iwq> should i remove the older version of that debian package?
<cfhowlett> normally, yes
<iwq> cfhowlett: this will not be handled by dpkg itself
<cfhowlett> iwq, not by default.  sudo dpkg -r OLDpackagename
<Nevolution211>                     _..._
<mastro> hi, I'm still on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, I tough the LTS upgrade to 18.04 should have come by now. On the website it said a couple of day after 18.04.1 was out, it's been almost a month
<lotuspsychje> mastro: its almost there
<cfhowlett> eh, whot?  18.01 is still waiting???
<lotuspsychje> mastro: just keep your system up to date to receive the upgrade window ok
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yes, some bugs arised before lts to lts upgrade
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: xenial users are waiting still
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett mastro https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html
<mastro> I see! Thanks lotuspsychje
<mastro> lotuspsychje: by the way i'm not xenial user, ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mastro: <mastro> hi, I'm still on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> !xenial | mastro
<ubottu> mastro: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<mastro> i know what xenial is :) I'm not a xenial user
<mastro> ah, nevermind
<mastro> I confused with xfce
<mastro> of course xenial is the code name :P
<mastro> i forgot
<mastro> has the memory leak bug been fixed?
<lotuspsychje> mastro: memory leak is on gnome
<lotuspsychje> mastro: and yes, they have improved overall alot of bugs on .1
<mastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<mastro> it say in progress
<mastro> lotuspsychje: I know it is in gnome but the upgrade to 18.04 will bring it to my system
<pagios> hello, i am having a problem on my ubuntu 16,05 while copying to USB drivers, the copy is like 500MB/sec then starts dropping and then becomes  4,258,365,440  77%    2.42MB/s    0:08:16
<lotuspsychje> mastro: gnome still uses more resources then on 16.04
<pagios> too slow how can i fix? USB2.0 here
<lotuspsychje> mastro: i suggest you await the upgrade, see how your system goes..
<pagios> now it hanged on 78%
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, hi there. How much time do you have available before you retire for the night? Did you want to offer assistance with getting the backup we made restored to the other computer?
<alterjsive> why is it that when I host my /etc/hosts file, it gets reverted on reboot?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: tomreyn is afk at the moment, want me to leave a msg for him?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, no thanks.. it's OK.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: he will be back in couple of hours i think
<alterjsive> I just tried editing /etc/hosts again, this time the changes stucked. strange
<keekeenige> hey lotus finally got it sorted out ..
<keekeenige> can log in with hex client now
<keekeenige> that didnt take too long .lol
<burzos> pagios: Did you fix your problem?
<pagios> no
<burzos> Is that 4billion number is bytes or something else?
<blackflow> pagios: ~2 MB/s seems consistent with cheap-o USB 2.0 sticks
<pagios> blackflow, i tried many usbs
<pagios> blackflow, it hangs at a78%
<blackflow> pagios: is there any blinking light on the usb stick?
<pagios> no
<pagios> [349029.262331] sd 27:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page found
<pagios> [349029.262338] sd 27:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<pagios> is this normal?
<blackflow> for what?
<pagios> wheni  plug
<pagios> these are sandisk sticks
<blackflow> pagios: I guess so.
<pagios> blackflow, if i copy over network all is good
<blackflow> pagios: are they large enough to receive those 4GB?
<BlackDalek> hi. I have a computer with fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04.1 installed. I also have a back up tar archive of a home folder from a 16.04 installation. I want to restore the home folder and data to the 18.04.1 install. How do I do this?
<pagios> so not a problem with swap or internal disks
<pagios> yea
<pagios> 32GB
<pagios> i think something to do with the usb driver being loaded?
<blackflow> pagios: nah. so what are you copying and how?
<pagios> blackflow, i tried rsync -avHK --progress and cp
<pagios> from terminal
<blackflow> pagios: rsync --progress is per file tho'
<blackflow> pagios: which filesystem is on the sticks?
<burzos> Can you partition the big file into a bunch of smaller ones, then copy the smaller files?
<blackflow> burzos: maybe something with `cut`
<pagios> blackflow, fat
<pagios> i formatted too
<blackflow> pagios: which fat? 32?
<pagios> its one file that i am copying
<blackflow> pagios: how big is the file, and which FAT is it?
<pagios> the file is 8GB
<pagios> it says fat dunno if 32
<blackflow> pagios: that's not gonna work then, fat32 max filesize is a bit less than 4GB
<blackflow> pagios: if you're using FAT because of windows, try ntfs instead
<pagios> i tried ntfs too btw
<pagios> trying fat32 now
<blackflow> fat32 is not gonna work for 8GB files
<pagios> what should it be
<blackflow> pagios: for _what_? windows compatibility?  ntfs
<pagios> formaytted as ntfs now
<pagios>  809.01kB/s
<pagios> copying a dmg file here
<blackflow> pagios: did you use -f or -q for mkfs.ntfs?
<pagios> i used gparted
<blackflow> (I meant -Q)
<pagios>  3.57MB/s  now
<blackflow> well, that's gonna be a while then. iirc by default ntfs wants to clean up the entire partition. perhaps cancel it and use mkfs.ntfs with  -f
<BlackDalek> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04.1 and a tar.gz backup of home directory from 16.04. How do I restore this to the new 18.04.1 installation? The backup archive is 550Gb in size and currently residing on an external USB disk.
<blackflow> BlackDalek: you unpack the tarball. But I wouldn't do that blindly. I'd unpack it somewhere else (eg. ~/old-home/) and then copy over file selectively.
<^MillerBoss>                     _..._
<pagios> blackflow, seems it work now? i did a sync after it finished
<sa_> I'm trying to use SSHFS to Mount Remote File Systems Over SSH. While mounting it asks for login password of the remote system, is there any way to give the password automatically?
<pagios> to make sure it copied
<blackflow> pagios: what exactly?
<pagios> sa_, you can use keys
<pagios> what exactly what
<pagios> sync now is hanging but copy was done
<blackflow> pagios: "seems it work now"? What does?
<pagios> the copy didnt hang
<blackflow> pagios: to ntfs?
<sa_> pagios: how to use the keys?
<pagios> yes ntfs
<blackflow> pagios: ah, ok. yeah. also note that the kernel is lying a bit about how much it transferred, so when, say, the cp command returns, it'll still be copying in the background.
<pagios> so sync is needed right
<pagios> sync command
<blackflow> pagios: it's not needed, it does so automatically.
<pagios> so when the copy is done i just unmount?
<pagios> you said it might still be coming
<pagios> copying
<blackflow> pagios: yes, it  will hold the unmoount if it's still copying data. just make sure you don't unplug it physically until it's unmounted.
<pagios> ok
<pagios> thanks
<blackflow> yw
<blackflow> sa_: something like this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-ubuntu-1804
<sa_> blackflow: Thank you
<BlackDalek> blackflow, ok.. seems pretty straight forward. tomreyn suggested I make a backup archive of /etc too for reference or something.. what do I do with that?
<blackflow> BlackDalek: you keep it for reference or something .)
<BlackDalek> lol
<blackflow> well yeah. /etc is the central place for system configuration
<blackflow> user configs usually go to ~/.config  or somewhere else in $HOME
<BlackDalek> blackflow, hmmm... so is there likely to be any data in the /etc backup which I would need?
<blackflow> BlackDalek: hard to say, but as a general rule of thumb, if you didn't change any configs there yourself, it's most likely just defaults.
<blackflow> BlackDalek: but /etc should compress to a rather small tarball you can keep around just in case.
<interd0me19> |                     __oooo
<interd0me19> |                   //  /. . o
<interd0me19> |                 / /  |  . . o
<interd0me19> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<interd0me19> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<interd0me19> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<daviddemars> hello,
<sa_> i added the line "sshfs#xy09@remote:/home/xy09    /home/xy09/remote-name        fuse    users,noauto         0       0" to /etc/fstab, and when i try to mount the remote file system using "mount /home/xy09/remote-name" its not connecting to remote, any wrong in this command?
<pax_rhos> how to write in 𝓢𝓽𝔂𝓵𝓮?
<jirido> Hi. does ubuntu installer iso have memtest86+ on it?
<blackflow> jirido: the server iso does
<blackflow> jirido: I don't have a desktop iso with me to check that too, but I'm guessing it does as well
<blackflow> jirido: oh wait, I do, and yes it does too.
<loppy2> Allah is doing
<loppy2> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<loppy2> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<loppy2> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<red-0017> Allah is doing
<red-0017> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<red-0017> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<ppf> and what are stars
<ppf> asking for a friend
<BlackDalek> If I copy my backed up ~/.mozilla/ folder from Ubuntu 16.04 to the ~/.mozilla/ folder on Ubutu 18.04.1, will it restore all my Firefox preferences/bookmarks/passwords etc or will it just break Firefox since these backed up files are from a different Firefox build?
<tehpwnz> hello all, I have just setup Joomla on my PC and I am new to it, is there any chat room for Joomla where I can get help?
<blackflow> BlackDalek: it's forward compatible (for now), so you can use your old .mozilla dir just fine.
<pavlushka> tehpwnz: TRY #joomla
<tehpwnz> pavlushka: it's quiet in there, is there any other group?
<pavlushka> tehpwnz:  it's because they have no problem with it may be, let them know your's
<illuminated> tehpwnz: also, another thing of note, is that it's between 6 & 7 am for people in the US.  it may simply be a little early for ppl to be there to help you.
<tehpwnz> illuminated: ah okay, thank you.
<BlackDalek> blackflow, thank you.
<tehpwnz> I know this is an Ubuntu chat room, but is anyone here good with Joomla? I need help ASAP and I don't even know what to search for on the joomla doc pages :(
<Tecan> i think gimp needs to be updated in 18.04 , the file menu are not visible here
<jimby0> Allah is doing
<jimby0> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<jimby0> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<jimby0> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: hey there, just waking up here. how are you coming along?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, hi. I am currently extracting the home archive to a temp folder ~/old-home/ in the new 18.04.1 install
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: screenshot?
<sergedx> Tecan: cannot confirm this, menus are working fine for me in the latest gimp on ubuntu 18.04.1
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it took about 6 hours to archive the home directory into a 550Gb tarball, so I assume it's going to take a similar time to unpack it
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: well, it might, maybe a bit less, writing to internal hdd may be faster., but the bottleneck is probably slow usb
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that is correct.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: here's what i'd do to restore the backup: boot to recovery, enable networking and drop to a root shell, then move what's currently in home out of the way (or just delete it entirely), then restore the /home backup to /home, then look in the /etc backup which user ids were previously in use, then recreate those users (if needed), then make sure the restored files in /home actually belong to these users.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's probably not trivial for you if you're not well versed with the shell, sinc enone of it would work from a graphical user interface.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | tehpwnz start here
<ubottu> tehpwnz start here: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I prefer not to use the GUI whenever I can avoid it
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: oh ok :). the alternative would be to cherry pick from the /home backup (on the GUI) and to selectively restore single directories and make sure they're owned by the right people. but i'd prefer the shell approach.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so does what i described first, doing it all on the shell, seem like a good approach to you?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes, but I'll probably need your help when I get to the "then look in the /etc backup which user ids were previously in use, then recreate those users (if needed), then make sure the restored files in /home actually belong to these users." part
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: we can actually do this part first if you like
<tomreyn> then all that'd be left would be extracting the files.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, probably not today. The machine i busy unpacking the archive. I don't want to touch it until it's done, and I have to sleep in a while.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sure, have a good night then
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes. thanks.
<tomreyn> Tecan: which one are you using? the one from "Source: ubuntu-bionic-universe" or the one from "source: Snap Store"?
<tomreyn> the former is version 2.8, the latter version 2.10.
<keekeenige> lotus how do you explain it on lanuchpad?
<keekeenige> ive never used it or know what it is
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: did you make a launchpad account?
<keekeenige> no
<keekeenige> how do you do that?
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: make one please to be able to report the bug
<keekeenige> where do you make a launchpad account ?
<keekeenige> sorry new to all this
<tomreyn> Tecan: in case you'll return, i just tested both 2.8 and 2.10 on ubuntu 18.04.1, and both had a menu bar here.
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: launchpad==>register
<keekeenige> ok
<keekeenige> how do i register
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: https://login.launchpad.net/+login make an account
<keekeenige> ok
<keekeenige> lotus i have registered
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: ok, now from a terminal: ubuntu-bug wine
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: you will be automatic redirected to launchpad for the creation of the bug
<keekeenige> do i have to run the program and try install it
<keekeenige> so that it shows something
<keekeenige> ?
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: when you fill in the bugs description is reccomended to gather the most info yes
<keekeenige> it says this report can not be done
<keekeenige> as the problem isnt installed
<keekeenige> thats what it more or less says
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: ?
<keekeenige> this report is about a package that isnt installed
<keekeenige> the problem can not be reported
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: you said to me this morning you try to install from wine?
<keekeenige> i did
<keekeenige> but the install fails
<lotuspsychje> keekeenige: wich command did you try install wine with?
<keekeenige> i installed wine
<keekeenige> with the software centre
<leftyfb> keekeenige: that is not an ubuntu problem. That is a problem with a Windows application not being compatible with wine. You should go to #winehq for that
<leftyfb> keekeenige: looking at that applications web page, I don't think you're going to have much luck getting it to work in wine. You should just run it on Windows dual boot or in a Virtual Machine
<keekeenige> you talking about the foxtel go app lefty?
<leftyfb> For running it in wine or a VM, yes. As for any other wine application, that is not supported here either. For that type of support see #winehq or winehq.org
<keekeenige> it works on a vm
<leftyfb> ok, then you're good to go
<keekeenige> but i was hoping to get it to run on wine
<keekeenige> as its the only reason i have a vm ..lol
<keekeenige> to run that one program
<leftyfb> you probably won't. Either way, seek support from #winehq or winehq.org
<keekeenige> ok ill just leave it to the vm then
<keekeenige> ive been waiting like 8 hours in winhq
<keekeenige> with no one answering lol
<keekeenige> so think ill give up
<keekeenige> i do have a ubuntu question now
<keekeenige> you know down the left side of ubuntu where you have the icons
<keekeenige> how to you add other icons that you use alot
<leftyfb> open the app and right-click it's icon
<keekeenige> thanks
<koosha01> Hi there!
<keekeenige> can you have more then one icon bar?
<swapgs19> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<swapgs19> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<keekeenige> its ok ...i moved the bar to the bottom
<koosha01> I tried installing ubuntu 18.04 network installer version but here is the problem: I used dd to copy mini.iso on my usb flash, when the laptop boots and the usb flash is connected, it just gets stuck and I can't do anything. Windows doesn't load and I can't go to BIOS setting.
<tomreyn> koosha01: i dont think you can just dd mini.iso to a usb flash and expect it to boot
<koosha01> tomreyn: Why not? I've done that before.
<tomreyn> hmm, it worked before? then maybe you can, i'm not actually sure. but i'd just use etcher.io or whatever the documentation recommends
<tomreyn> (for your platform)
<koosha01> tomreyn: Documentation recommended cp and it didn't work too.
<keekeenige> can you ask about program that you are looking for ...on ubuntu
<keekeenige> in this channel
<sybariten> ok so i may have done something stupid, i did this in virtualbox but i think maybe theres a fix that is the same regardless whether its a native OS or not
<keekeenige> lotus thank you for all your help today ..was really needed
<sybariten> i made a virtualbox thing with ubuntu 16 as guest OS but i was too cheap on disk space. I think my mistake was trying to install emacs though, which according to apt would take up 100 megs.
<tomreyn> koosha01: cp? i doubt that.
<sybariten> i then ran out of space, and cant file-name-tab. If i do apt get remove emacs i gain about 26 kb .... are these hundreds of megs held hostage in some package somewhere? Is there something i can clean?
<koosha01> tomreyn: Right in the documentation.
<sybariten>  So basicly: was short on disk space, installed emacs, ran out competely of space, tried removing emacs, didnt re-gain as much as i thought i would
<ioria> koosha01, mini.iso does no uefi (only bios legacy); so i'd try to change the bios mode (and disabling sb) or dd again the usb with sync, this time
<tomreyn> koosha01: surely copying files from the mounted iso is part of the process but that's just one in many steps. which documentation are you looking at?
<koosha01> tomreyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch04s03.html
<tomreyn> koosha01: thanks, i actually didn't know this.
<resaldis64> hello players
<JimBuntu> o/
<koosha01> tomreyn: :D
<koosha01> I'll be thankfull if any one help me with my problem :D
<tomreyn> koosha01: did you try what ioria suggested?
<koosha01> tomreyn: What did he/she suggested?
<ioria> koosha01, mini.iso does no uefi (only bios legacy); so i'd try to change the bios mode (and disabling sb or fastboot ) or dd again the usb with sync, this time
<tomreyn> koosha01: that you should not use mini.iso with uefi booting (need to change to legacy / csm to use it), and that when you cp mini.iso to the raw device, you shoould sync before you unmount + eject
<ioria> koosha01, also heard about efi support for 18.04 but not sure
<koosha01> I don't use uefi.
<koosha01> but didn't sync after dd. Does it really help?
<Anticom> Hi all. I think in a recent "apt upgrade" java 9 sneaked into my system. https://gist.github.com/Anticom/217f2f2e167f2c2896996b05536d120c
<Anticom> is this caused by default-jre?
<Anticom> i'm not sure what java package i've installed when i set up my machine
<ioria> koosha01,  might be; you extracted before it flushed
<koosha01> ioria: Allright, let me try it.
<the_madman18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<the_madman18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<the_madman18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Anticom> ty Sigyn
<Anticom> thing is i don't need or rather don't *want* jre and jdk 9 on my machine since it messes with some executable jar's i've got on there
<Anticom> so what's the most sensible way to get rid of it
<tomreyn> ioria / koosha01:so i tried to cp mini.iso to the raw device, then sync, and what i get is "Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sde."
<tomreyn> so i assume the documentation may be outdated
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah
<tomreyn> same with dd
<pizzaburger> Good day everyone! I'm trying to build libmtp (trouble transfering files from mobile), and I'm running into some issues - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GDzX4QbzhT/. Could some one please point me towards a solution? Thanks!
<rory> I've got a long-running process running directly in a shell on my laptop. Is it possible to "move" this into screen or tmux, so I can view its output from elsewhere over SSH?
<ioria> pizzaburger, there is an earlier error  i guess
<pizzaburger> ioria: You're right, I see it now
<tomreyn> i think this mini.iso is just broken http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS
<Anticom> anyone?
<pizzaburger> I'm getting 'rm: cannot remove '.libs/libmtp_la-libmtp.o': Permission denied'. Is this because I don't "own" /Home? How do I work around this? The error was part of a 'make' command.
<MrHands20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<MrHands20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rory> I achieved it using reptyr. Very nice tool.
<rory> pizzaburger: if you ever did "sudo make" by mistake it would have borked all your permissions
<rory> pizzaburger: you can set ownership on your entire home directory, if that's what you want to do, with: chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<rory> sudo that
<tomreyn> Anticom: which ubuntu release
<pizzaburger> now I'm getting 'collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status'
<koosha01> ioria: I tried sync, didn't work out.
<koosha01> get's stuck at booting.
<Anticom> tomreyn: xenial
<tomreyn> koosha01: i just wrote both the 18.04.0 and trhe 18.04.1 mini iso to a usb stick using various methods and was never able to boot off it. directly booting the iso file in a vm did work for both iso files, though.
<tomreyn> koosha01: so i'm not sure what to make out of this. i was legacy booting in all cases.
<tomreyn> koosha01: i suggest you use a full iso
<koosha01> But I need this version.
<tomreyn> why?
<koosha01> keeping it simple.
<tomreyn> Anticom: default-jre depends on openjdk-8-jre on xenial
<tomreyn> koosha01: so it is a nice to have, not a strict dependency.
<koosha01> tomreyn: PLus I don't think it's because of the version. I already installed the 32 bit network installer on the other computer.
<Anticom> hm that's strange
<Anticom> because java-9-jre hasn't got any external rdependencies
<tomreyn> Anticom: you can search /var/log/apt/term.log* for how openjdk-jre-9 got installed.
<tomreyn> Anticom: i dont think it happened as part of an upgrade
<tomreyn> Anticom: unless due to 3rd party packaged
<tomreyn> *S
<brunin> hola
<RandomSerb> hello. is there a way for me to install ubuntu on a pc, alongside windows 10, without cd or usb?
<RandomSerb> like, run installation from windows, and then simply restart to boot into it
<solsTiCe> hi. stupid question or stupid feature, I guess. I have a ext4 partition ona usb key. and nautilus does not allow me to delete any file on it. it is mount rw
<solsTiCe> oops sorry.
<solsTiCe> the file re wned by root
<brainwash> RandomSerb: there used to be wubi, but it's not supported anymore
<brainwash> RandomSerb: you can find a fork of wubi here https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi
<Anticom> solved it. update-alternatives had some hickups and wouldn't update the symlink in /etc/alternatives
<Anticom> i've set it manually and now everything works as expected again
<tomreyn> koosha01: i just booted the installer fine off the mini.iso usb. so it's definitely possible (even though there is this warning about the partition tables)
<koosha01> tomreyn: Yeah.
<tomreyn> koosha01: did you verify yours doenst try to uefi boot?
<tomreyn> RandomSerb: possible, but not supported.
<koosha01> tomreyn: What?
<tomreyn> koosha01: what i wrote.
<skinux> I'm having access denied trouble in a project directory
<necrophcodr> I've got an Ubuntu 16.04 server and I'm trying to get gnupg2 working
<skinux> What is the command to get recursive permission printout?
<koosha01> tomreyn: It was unclear.
<necrophcodr> But `echo hello | gpg2 -s` produces an error: gpg: signing failed: Permission denied
<sipior> RandomSerb: not *quite* the same thing, but you might consider giving the Windows Subsystem for Linux a try: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/about
<sipior> RandomSerb: i've heard good things; not tried it myself.
<necrophcodr> Is there any way to debug this?
<skinux> Do these permissions look right? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7af45f7d51b9a99c3241f6613f04860a
<tomreyn> koosha01: have you double-checked that the computer that gets stuck booting (where?) from the usb attached flash (?) storage you wrote mini.iso to boots in legacy bios / CSM and not in URFI mode?
<tomreyn> *UEFI
<mentifis8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<mentifis8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<mentifis8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<mentifis8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<EriC^^> skinux: it asks to login
<tomreyn> necrophcodr: check the ownerships and permissions of all files in ~/.gnupg
<necrophcodr> tomreyn, i have, they're all rw only by the user owning them
<tomreyn> necrophcodr: i guess it's strace then
<leonardus> Ubuntu 18.04 / Firefox 61.0.1: When I have a YouTube video playing in fullscreen for a while, the framerate seems to go down. When I exit fullscreen, it returns to normal. Is this a known bug?
<tomreyn> leonardus: what's your hardware (graphics chipset, cpu, ram)? anything in dmesg about it?
<faLUCE> Hello. On (X)Ubuntu 17.10, after booting I have to  manually add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf, otherwise I can't connect to internet. How can I fix that?
<tomreyn> !17.10 | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> !eol | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<necrophcodr> tomreyn, i've tried stracing it, but i'm not reallt getting anything useful with -f
<czart_22> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<czart_22> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<tomreyn> necrophcodr: i think there's a gnupg channel here where you could try getting more help with it
<tomreyn> necrophcodr: searching for the error message, i also came across https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=836772 which might be related.
<ubottu> Debian bug 836772 in gnupg "pinentry fails when used from dedicated account via su -" [Important,Open]
<tomreyn> faLUCE: in cas ethe above messages weren't clear on this, your ubuntu release is end of life (unsupported and no more security patches) since july 19.
<necrophcodr> tomreyn, i looked at the bug, and it's not related. i have searched for errors messages for about 2 hours now though.
<necrophcodr> Running `echo hello | gpg2 --debug-all -s` this is the output
<necrophcodr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPDdRywhfk/
<necrophcodr> I've posted in the #gnupg channel as well about this of course.
<necrophcodr> However I'm not sure where the error is. I tried stracing it, but all it did was show me a bunch of `write()` calls, not much else going on, and I'm not competent enough to debug that kind of stuff.
<tomreyn> necrophcodr: this indeed looks like pinentry ran into a permission issue. you could try switching to a different pinentry application or disable it entirely, to see whether this works around the issue
<Guelo> Hello Cyptolock
<ioria> tomreyn, just burned a 32-bit mini.iso 18.04 and it boots fine; probably the issue is with 64bit
<tomreyn> ioria: well i booted frine form a 64-bit
<tomreyn> *fine
<tomreyn> but maybe it's a matter of usb version or other hardware details whether or not it works.
<ioria> tomreyn, sy, misunderstood  'was never able to boot off it.
<tomreyn> oh :-/
<qwebirc90268> Hi there. I have a problem with 18.04 desktop and getting my *.local domain to resolve. The correct DNS server is advertised via DHCP. But dig <domain>.local doesn't give me an ip. If I state the dns server explicitly, it works. Any idea what could be wrong here?
<tomreyn> ioria: so, yes, initially i was unable to boot off the 64-bit iso when written to a usb stick, then usb passed through to a vm, where i tried booting it. i later tried this usb stick on a bare metal computer, though, and reported this: ? <tomreyn> koosha01: i just booted the installer fine off the mini.iso usb. so it's definitely possible (even though there is this warning about the partition tables)
<ioria> tomreyn, ah, ok :) imissed that
<qwebirc90268> I already removed mdns from the nsswitch.conf, but that didn't help
<tomreyn> ioria: sorry if i wasn't clear about it. so it seems to work and koosha01 didn't seem too interested in making it work, so i guess we should not spend more time on it.
<ioria> tomreyn, oky
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: pastebin:  cat /etc/resolv.conf # and # nmcli device show |grep -i dns
<JonelethIrenicus> if my system tray isn't showing up in plasma what is the likely cause?  I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04.
<MeiR> hi, i'm wondering what's the most convinent way to check which dirs / filesd have increased the disk usage in last X days
<MeiR> files*
<GodSkinS9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<MeiR> convenient*
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/67tRsjh7ts/
<skinux> I need help with permissions problem https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7af45f7d51b9a99c3241f6613f04860a
<qwebirc90268> skinux see line 122, the file is 400
<rbraptor> ciao
<horus125> after recent updates I can't open most of my apps, including terminal, so I cant debug it. What should I do?
<JimBuntu> qwebirc90268, But the /Debug/ one referenced is on line 90, rw/r/r
<qwebirc90268> JimBuntu: the question is, what the '.' dir is
<JimBuntu> qwebirc90268, That's a valid concern.
<qwebirc90268> horus125: can you ctrl+alt+f1 onto a different tty and login there?
<webwerks_> hi
<JimBuntu> skinux, `ls a-lF /home/skinux/Projects/FrabbitzServer/obj/Debug/FrabbitzServer.Form1.resources`
<JimBuntu> oops. `ls -alF /home/skinux/Projects/FrabbitzServer/obj/Debug/FrabbitzServer.Form1.resources`
<MeiR> how can i check which dirs / files were modified in last X days, and their size?
<qwebirc90268> MeiR: 'du' gives you file size. Maybe it supports some kind of filter.
<MeiR> yeah i'm familiar with du, would love to hear about filters
<JimBuntu> MeiR, find / -mtime -X
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: any idea? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/67tRsjh7ts/
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: change mydomain.local to just local
<leftyfb> also, the reason I asked for the pastbin was not for you to redact the useful informatoon
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: unless you have to local DNS servers, your DNS via DHCP is wrong. You should ONLY have your local DNS if you wish to resolve local DNS hosts
<leftyfb> to/two
<JimBuntu> MeiR, a more complete comman...     find / -type f -mtime -1 -exec ls -alF {} \;
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: it's internal ips all the way. there is nothing useful to get out of this. If i put either server into dig via @ip it resolves the ip without any problem. And the 127.0.0.53 is not set by me
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: that is set by your local network manager which gets it's info from dhcp
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: I guess 127.0.0.53 is the resolvd service, to do caching. But this still does not explain why it doesn't resolve the hostname.
<MeiR> thanks JimBuntu, will try
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: The actual DHCP field is correct. I double checked that with a diffrent client.
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: try manually changing /etc/resolv.com to use one of your local DNS servers and test
<DenSchub19> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: this works. But obviously only until I restart
<leftyfb> qwebirc90268: it's called troubleshooting
<leftyfb> so it tells me you're not actually using those dns server via dhcp somewhere
<keekeenige> hey all
<keekeenige> i have download a iso file that is windows based
<keekeenige> i want to extract the files but ...when mounted the iso folder shows empty
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: yes. The question is, why. It's a stock installation from 18.04.1 cd. I didn't do any config yet. Except for disabling mdns4.
<fryst18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<keekeenige> lefty
<keekeenige> you about mate
<CrtxReavr> Why do I see a discrepency between what I seen when I run 'apt-get update/upgrade' and this login message?:
<CrtxReavr> 15 packages can be updated.
<CrtxReavr> 6 updates are security updates.
<qwebirc90268> leftyfb: Thanks for looking into this. I have just disabled that stupid systemd-resolved and moved to a working resolver.
<tomreyn> CrtxReavr: i think the latter is cached, may take a while to update.
<piterke> witam jest ktos tu z polski
<tomreyn> MeiR: there is no history, unless you'll create it
<CrtxReavr> tomreyn, that doesn't make sense though, given what apt-get is reporting: https://bpaste.net/show/c08d5ad8c19c
<tomreyn> CrtxReavr: why not?
<CrtxReavr> tomreyn, so the number of security/available patches has gone down?
<tomreyn> CrtxReavr: yes, such as if you installed updates in the mean time or it happened automatically since.
<amar>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<amar>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<amar>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<amar>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CrtxReavr> tomreyn, thanks. . . I'll try and stop obsessing.
<rfleming> Afternoon.  Which OpenJDK should I be installing?  11 or 8?
<tomreyn> rfleming: if you need any of the two, and unless you have application specific needs, i'd just go with the default.
<jeffree> qt5 apps apparently do not automatically honor the gnome scaling factor so the icons are too small. I have found that QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS=2 set in the .bashrc works for launching the app from a shell, but how can I make it apply to apps launched from the gnome launcher?
<tomreyn> rfleming: i.e. default-jre-headless (for a server) or default-jre (for a desktop)
<rfleming> thanks
<jeffree> also, if anyone knows why QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR has no effect I'd like to know
<jeffree> I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<classicturd> so despite editing the .desktop file calibre's default icon still shows up alongside other window buttons on my panel
<classicturd> is there any other way i can make this application use my custom icon instead of the default
<cristiana> Hi!
<madLyfe> ubuntu for multi monitor is pretty bad eh?
<SimAloo> I have dual monitor on 16.04 with no issue
<tomreyn> it may depend on the graphics driver, but usually it just works fine
<madLyfe> i have 3 and im not sure if i have the gfx driver. i remember during the install it asked if i wanted extra software, it mentioned something about gfx. im on 18.0.4.1.
<madLyfe> top menu bar doesnt span, night light didnt work on all of my monitors.
<jayjo> I'm editing Makefile in atom which is set to have a tab equal 2 spaces. Is there another way to manually insert a tab for files that require an actual tab character?
<yar24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i dont think the top menu bar is meant to span, it is only meant to display on what you choose to be the primary display.
<qwerty124rr> hi
<qwerty124rr> any1 up?
<madLyfe> hmm
<madLyfe> how do you make shortcuts of installed apps on the desktop?
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, You can make .desktop files
<madLyfe> plz tell me i dont have to use the command line to do that..
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, No, you can use a graphical text editor if you prefer, afaik
<madLyfe> huh?
<JimBuntu> A ".desktop" file is simply a specially formatted text file that the DE interprets. You can write one using gedit if you prefer
<xubuntu18041> madLyfe; in xubuntu locate required program-launcher in menu -> right mouse-click, select 'Add to desktop'
<madLyfe> you mean from the grid?
<madLyfe> i only have these options: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hALCoIZT/image.png
<grateful> can't you just drag the icon to the desktop?
<madLyfe> i tried that but it just opens a new window
<qwerty124rr> tell me the irc cliet u guys use....
<qwerty124rr> i m using hexchat right now. btw
<SimonNL> madLyfe: copy an existing and change the settings in it
<madLyfe> irccloud
<madLyfe> SimonNL: im not sure what you mean?
<SimonNL> madLyfe: can't you duplicate an existing launcher on desktop and change settings in it.
<madLyfe> im new to nix im sorry
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, https://pastebin.com/bXMdrEaE
<JonelethIrenicus> if my system tray isn't showing up in plasma what is the likely cause?  I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04.
<Hamilton> I installed ubuntu 16 alongside win 10. I partitioned a separate disk for /, swap and another FAT32 one to be used by both OSs (in /windows)
<Hamilton> Everything worked fine. Then I reformatted that partion to NTFS in widnow 10. Then when I try to boot ubuntu, it says it is in emergeny mode
<madLyfe> JimBuntu: there isnt an easier way than that?
<madLyfe> i have a lot of things i want shortcuts for..
<JimBuntu> Creating a single text file seems pretty easy to me.
<JimBuntu> Ah madLyfe, it's an issue of volume. I don't know of a simpler way off-hand. I spend most of my time in terminal :-(
<madLyfe> thanks for your time JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> You are welcome
<grateful> madLyfe, you using unity?
<derpingit> hi guys. i'm having a problem installing Docker on a 16.04 vps; can someone help me troubleshoot? already installed/reinstalled many times.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: there is and was not "ubuntu 16"
<grateful> https://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Sorry I meant 18.04
<madLyfe> grateful: im using whatever is on 18.04.1?
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, Hmmm... it seems you can navigate to it in Nautilus, right-clik, make link, then move that "link" where you want it.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: disable 'fast startup' in windows
<tomreyn> https://superuser.com/questions/1152001/shutdown-windows-10-truly-for-a-dual-booting-system
<grateful> madLyfe, look at that link i posted
<grateful> a few ways to do it
<grateful> as JimBuntu said you can use nautilus to do it
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Don't you think my reformatting of a shared disk to NTFS (in Windows) has caused this?
<grateful> but
<grateful> Enter the following command in a terminal:
<grateful> gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new
<grateful> is the easiest imo.
<qwebirc97089> Hi i am having touble with some elementary os i just installed. My problem is with my network manager. The wifi says it is disabled and cannot recognize any wireless networks. Ive tried nmcli radio wifi on but that did nothing. nmcli wifi says wifi is enabled but network manager says it is not. Super new to all this just fyi.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: no, that's not an issue per se. if you read up more on 'fast startup' you'll learn that it means that windows doesn't unomunt the ntfs cleanly. so whenever that's the case, then ubuntu linux would have to fix the file system up before it can use it. but ntfs support, while pretty stable, was reverse engineered for lack of documentation, and may thus not be perfect. as a result, what looks like a broken ntfs wont just be automatically
<tomreyn> fxed up on linux.
<ducasse> !elementary | qwebirc97089
<ubottu> qwebirc97089: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, I disabled that "fast boot option" but the problem persists
<tomreyn> Hamilton: did you fix the filesystem since?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, What do you mean? You mean changing it back to FAT32?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: no, run ntfsfix on it, or chkdsk /f on windows
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Can I run ntfsfix on ubunto (in this state)?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: it will tell you if not so.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, I don't remember my *devices*
<Hamilton> I mean I don't remember whther that drive was /dev/hda?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: running "lsblk +LABEL,MODEL" should tell
<leftyfb> I'm trying to get a wireless AP going on a headless computer running ubuntu 16.04.5. I'm following https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-setting-wireless-access-point/ . It doesn't seem to be working/broadcasting any ESSID. The service says it's started. The only error I seem to see is from syslog "netlink: 'hostapd': attribute type 213 has an invalid length." but my research shows this is benign
<tomreyn> Hamilton: feel free to post the output and we can look for it together
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<madLyfe> i think i may need to switch to KDE or cinnamon or something like that
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Thank for helping :)
<Hamilton> For now, here is the original error in ubuntu boot:
<Hamilton> https://imgur.com/a/AVQkcmx
<tomreyn> Hamilton: this shows plenty of acpi errors. that's unrelatedm, but you should install a bios update if one is available. and maybe do this if they'll still be present afterwards: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<leftyfb> I take that back, there's another error: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Qs8XBsQY5d/
<Hamilton> tomreyn, I found it (sda8) and did that utility. It reported it has exited successfully
<tomreyn> leftyfb: looks like you successfully rebooted your wireless chipsets' firmware by triggering a critical error in it.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, But it was working before :(
<tomreyn> Hamilton: what was working before?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, It was booting to Ubunto and Win10 either way
<tomreyn> Hamilton: oh you're saying you can no longer boot Ubuntu now? i didnt notice that.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: do you have the ntfs disk listed in /etc/fstab ?
<tomreyn> i mean the ntfs, not disk
<Hamilton> There is not /fstab in my etc
<tomreyn> Hamilton: if you're still in ubuntu emergency and just did the ntfsfix from there then just press ctrl-d to make it continue to boot now
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Booting now, But that utility didn't seem it did much work :\
<Hamilton> I mean it reported success but it throwed it rather fast
<JimBuntu> Hamilton, I think it only has to change a bit
<tomreyn> Hamilton: yes it could be very fast
<tomreyn> Hamilton: so does it start your graphical desktop now?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, No CTRL+D didn't work
<Hamilton> I rebooted
<madLyfe> is it easy to switch to KDE or cinnamon?
<Hamilton> It actually throws error about not being able to access some interrupt vector
<Hamilton> And ACPI things
<Hamilton> It immediately shows them and clears them, then shows emergency mode and that picture I posted
<tomreyn> Hamilton: so you're back in emergency now?
<solsTiCe> humm I just installed the signal-desktop snap. but when I launch it nothing happens ???
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Yes. Now it is throwing another error which I post in a sec
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: did you try to contact the maintainer of the snap?
<solsTiCe> not yet
<Hamilton> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/PC9e6na
<tomreyn> Hamilton: that looks familiar
<tomreyn> do as the prompt says
<tomreyn> "journalctl -xb" to inspect your logs, and systemctl default or exit or Ctrl-D to continue booting
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Familiar to what? Are you actually one of the devs of Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: no, i'm not. i'm just saying your scond screenshot looks very similar to the first one.
<Hamilton> ah
<Hamilton> tomreyn, At least the first one had some green OKs in it :(
<cloe27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cloe27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cloe27>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cloe27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cloe27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> Hamilton: i didnt see those. i'm comparing https://i.imgur.com/clxODmO.jpg to https://i.imgur.com/nwY9GIx.jpg
<cloe27> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cloe27> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> !ops | cloe27
<ubottu> cloe27: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Yeah, the first one has 3 green OKs
<tomreyn> thanks tony
<tomreyn> Hamilton: oh right. so how are you coming there?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, After CTRL+D it complains about FAILED to access sda6
<Hamilton> It says I should run chdisk
<Hamilton> but that command does not exists
<Hamilton> *chkdsk
<tomreyn> it exists on windows
<Hamilton> But sda6 Doesn't have anything to do with that FAT32 drive I formatted
<tomreyn> Hamilton: so sda6 will be your ntfs partition, and the one you should run ntfsfix (or chkdsk from windows) on
<Hamilton> In fast I guess it is Ubuntu's own ext4 or sth
<tomreyn> Hamilton: it wouldn't mention 'chkdsk' then
<Hamilton> It won't let me run ntfsfix /dev/sda6 on it
<Hamilton> FAILED to access
<tomreyn> Hamilton: saying what?
<Hamilton> Volume is corrupt :(
<tomreyn> i suggest you boot into windows, check all file systems there, and reboot to ubuntu
<Hamilton> tomreyn, How to check file systems? chkdsk?
<tomreyn> yes something like this. my guess is 'chkdsk /F /A'. there is ##windows for windows support here.
<Hamilton> Yep, lsblk reports sda6 is actually the root or ext4
<leftyfb> Hamilton: login to Windows, run chkdsk /f /y     and reboot TWICE
<Hamilton> So why does it suggest using chkds?
<Hamilton> leftyfb, But windows is not aware of ext4 partitions. Is it?
<leftyfb> Hamilton: is it your NTFS or ext4 partition you're having issues with?
<Hamilton> leftyfb, I don't know. I just formatted a FAT32 partition (dev8 to be exact) to NTFS in windows (my biggest mistake)
<tomreyn> Hamilton: no idea why ubuntu would suggest running 'chkdsk' on an ext4 file system. there can be some reasons but speculating on them doesn't help here. we dont know anything about your system other than the two screenshots and what you said so far.
<Hamilton> Then I tried to boot into Ubuntu and it is complaining about everything now
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm having a very strange problem with Grub2. I'm using Xubuntu 18.04 and I've noticed some Grub2 commands in command line have no output, as ls
<leftyfb> Hamilton: take that NTFS drive out of /etc/fstab and try to boot ubuntu
<tomreyn> FurretUber: that's not strange. grub's 'ls' command is not what you'd see on bash, ash, dash, zsh or other shells. it behaves differently
<FurretUber> When using from the command line in one install, it shows the devices as (hd0,msdos1)
<Hamilton> leftyfb, I don't have any /fstab directory in my /etc
<FurretUber> In the other install ls shows nothing
<tomreyn> FurretUber: right, ls should list the disks and partitions on them which grub detected.
<FurretUber> Initially I supposed it was not detecting disks, but if I used the commands as set root, linux, initrd and boot it worked. But it never gave output. One command I know that works is lsefi
<wasutton3_mobile> so i've got an old installation of ubuntu (17.04). I've got it updated using the old-releases.ubuntu.com domains. Is there a way to upgrade to 17.10 (since directly upgrading to 18.04 is unsupported)?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: fstab is a file in thhe /etc directory
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | wasutton3_mobile
<ubottu> wasutton3_mobile: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, i've already read that. those instructions are ancient and don't seem to work
<Hamilton> tomreyn, I guess the problem is my Ubuntu system is not *aware* that /sda8 is not NTFS. It seems I need to edit some fstab file or comment sth out to make it work
<Hamilton> But again, I'm not sure why it complained about /sda6 though
<Hamilton> I did a disk repair via GUI in Windows 10 on sda8. It said it had errors and fixed it
<tomreyn> Hamilton: can you show some output? i think this will allow you to make progress and would be a lot better than continuing to speculate.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, OK I'm on it
<lotuspsychje> wasutton3_mobile: we have users that fixxed their system with this method..but we advise you to upgrade your system 'before' its going end of life, or clean install
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, i normally try to, this one slipped through the cracks.
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, "An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool. " thats the error i get using that method
<tomreyn> Hamilton: "lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL" and "cat /etc/fstab" are a good start
<lotuspsychje> wasutton3_mobile: let me put it this way, with all the recent security flaws, would you still trust your system?
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, considering its on a vlan without internet access, and its been sitting in a box since last june (2017), I'd say that its fairly trustworthy.
<lotuspsychje> wasutton3_mobile: why not consider install 18.04 with a liveusb, then takeover your /home?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/XhPQJFX
<Hamilton> Now it doesn't even complain about anything but still is in emergency
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, i'd like to do that, but I just don't have physical access to it at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> wasutton3_mobile: have you tryed to jump 17.04==>17.10?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: it doesn't really say why it puts you into emergency mode, at least not on this screen. can you now get the output fo the commands i posted above or can you not get a shell now?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 Software updates..Failed to download repository information..check your internet connection ??
<wasutton3_mobile> lotuspsychje, im trying that now, changing zesty->artful in apt/sources.list
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Here is what inside that fstab file: https://imgur.com/a/t66gVjv
<lotuspsychje> texla: are you behind a router or firewall?
<texla> lotuspsychje, Iuse a router do not have a firewall installled
<tomreyn> Hamilton: okay, so 'vfat' is wrong, and probably the UUID, too, in the "/windows" line. i suggest you just comment this one out.
<lotuspsychje> texla: have you tested with a direct connection yet?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Comment symbol is # here?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: yes
<texla> lotuspsychje, No my wired is 16.04
<lotuspsychje> texla: put cable in your bionic machine as test first?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: also the trailing 1 there is wrong and this is what would have broken the boot process earlier.
<texla> lotuspsychje, ok will try thanks
<Hamilton> tomreyn, WoW it booted into it
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Thanks man!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> Hamilton: welcome. you should still be able to access this ntfs partition form the graphical file browser / manager
<Hamilton> tomreyn, But it still was throwing error while booting
<Hamilton> What was that trailing 1?
<Hamilton> And how can I completely fix this issue?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: i think *this* issue is now completely fixed, unless need the windows partiton automounted when you login
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Here is meme for you https://imgflip.com/i/2ft0y7
<tomreyn> :) thanks
<tomreyn> Hamilton: dmesg | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this would upload your kernel log, so we could look for more issues.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, So what is your job/field/background? I'm embedded systems engineer
<tomreyn> Hamilton: i do system administration. but social chat would be better suited elsewhere. let's focus on ubuntu support on this channel-
<Hamilton> :) ok
<Hamilton> tomreyn, Here is my kernel log: https://0bin.net/paste/2G5cbnwsP3ed09lS#G9B19BFF9rFSMEBw8LvWQGWfX3odRw0SLq7afiak8ka
<tomreyn> Hamilton: looking...
<allgauer> how can i set static dns server? i edit "/etc/systemd/resolved.conf" and add one but "systemctl enable --now systemd-resolved" don't work and don't apply to "/etc/resolv.conf"
<madLyfe> if im in uefi and secure boot, how do i boot to usb drive from nix?
<Syco54645> so upgraded my nuc (model dccp847dye) to 18.04 and now i am getting flashing/artifacts with it. this only occurs when plugged into my receiver. if i plug into any other input it works fine. plugging in an rpi to the same cable (and thus into the receiver) also works fine. here is a video of what is happening. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqj9EU_D0Eo
<lotuspsychje> Syco54645: have you tested another kernel boot yet?
<Guest21657>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> Hamilton: i'm not sur ethis made it here, so i'll repeat: these ACPI errors are still present. i suggest you do a BIOS upgrade (there seems to be one newer version for this system) on windows. if, after this,  " dmesg | grep 'ACPI Error' " still returns something, I suggest you try http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html        You could also disable the (f)TPM  device in bios, if it's an option there. that's unless windows
<tomreyn> needs it (such as for its full disk encryption)
<Hamilton> tomreyn, What if I don't do anything? Would it be harmful?
<Hamilton> I more like want to use gparted to fix that line I commented out
<zargon> hi guys, since upgrading from 17 to 18 the system always says battery 0%. acpi -V gives me: Battery 0: Unknown, 0%
<zargon> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4400 mAh = 100%
<tomreyn> Hamilton: no, not ddoing anything should not be harmful. it wont improve things either. i'm not sure whether garted is the right tool to edit fstab, but maybe it can do it for you, not sure.
<Hamilton> tomreyn, How about writing ntfs instead of fat in fstab?
<tomreyn> Hamilton: that's a good start. you'l also need to make sure the UUID is correct. and the trailing 2 should be a 0.
<tomreyn> * trailing 1
<tomreyn> Hamilton: "blkid" lists the correct uuids
<Hamilton> :)
<Hamilton> How u learned all this
<tomreyn> breaking thing, and forcing yourself to learn how to recover them helps a lot.
<Hamilton> I tried installing ubunto (12 three years ago and 16) on my main laptop. It has heat problems and I had to uninstall both times
<Hamilton> Really bad experience with installing Linux on laptops
<Hamilton> As soon as it boot into Ubuntu, fan maxed out like it was hell
<Hamilton> And it even had problems on Windows so I decided not to mess with low-level shenanigans
<mdemo> Recently I installed needsrestart, pretty cool tool. There's something I noticed; does it actually remove the need to restart for security updates?
<mdemo> I don't think I've gotten a prompt at login to reboot since I installed it. Makes me wonder if the automatic security update scripts will use needsrestart if it's available.
<mdemo> Or maybe it's just a coincidence.
<Syco54645> lotuspsychje: i finally got it to the point that i can view the thing. let me enable ssh and get the dmesg errors. lots of reports in google but no fixes that i found
<lotuspsychje> Syco54645: ive recently readed those nucs should have better support now..
<matlock>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matlock>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<McLaws> Hey im new to this and i forgot my password and cant get into the GRUB menu ive tried shift also escape but still cant get into it
<McLaws> ive restarted probably close to 30 times with no luck
<jje> try escape key instead of shift McLaws
<McLaws> i did
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thekingofbandit1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<perth> Hopefully quick q, just install server 18.04 via live-cd, need to install rdiff-backup This /seems/ to indicate it should be in default repos (version matches, says [universe]) https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/rdiff-backup but I can't find it even when searching apt-cache
<perth> Please help me understand what I'm missing? (need a new repo for "utils"?)
<tomreyn> perth: this is due to bug 1783129
<ubottu> bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783129
<perth> ah, ok
<perth> I just started searching others, I think I can google it from there, thank you :)
<tomreyn> rdiff-backup is in universe
<perth> need to add universe to repo-list, I interpreted that as "everywhere"
<perth> guess it means "everything be careful"
<tomreyn> !repos | perth
<ubottu> perth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<perth> I got it now, thanks! (misunderstood "universe" name implications caused bad assumptions)
<tomreyn> perth: see also "What software is officially supported by the Ubuntu Security team?" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ
<tomreyn> welcome
<Moppy> Can someone explain where and how to change where snap apps write data?
<tomreyn> Moppy: you could ask in #snappy
<Moppy> for example i installed hexchat via snap, and when i try to set the download directory, it cant read certain folders - or it can, but rhough an alias which requires me to use a different path
<Moppy> ok, i joined snappy. thanks.
<faLUCE> hello. Please help me! :-). Network-manager's gui has messed up (I don't understand why) and I can't edit connections... Is there a way to fix that or reset it to the default?
<adrian_1908> faLUCE: First thing i'd do is reboot if you haven't tried that already. Otherwise, maybe you could try dpkg-reconfigure on network manager.
<faLUCE> adrian_1908: in some way I succeeded in creating a new connection. It's a hotspot one (With an usb nic). However, other devices see this connection, but they can't connect to it
<shyakagen> hey
<Moppy> OK, afrer reading many docs I've decided that snaps were designed for server apps on ubuntu cloud boxes and they're not very good for end user applications :( I did fix the problem I had though.
<shyakagen> can any one guess for latest ubuntu well upgrade??
<shyakagen> *any
<burzos> Are the ubuntu and Debian package repositories identical?
<tomreyn> burzos: neither are ubuntu and debian identical nor are their package repositories, no.
<burzos> What steps do Ubuntu maintainers usually have to take in order for the Debian package to work with Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> that's maybe more of a topic for #ubuntu-devel
<burzos> Ok.
<skreech> Can someone help me with a laptop not recognizing the drives on bootup?
<ice9> can anyone share the prompt color settings for bash because i lost it?
<skreech> ice9: It's not in /etc/profile
<ice9> skreech, please check .bashrc or .bash_profile
<ice9> skreech, under ~
<skreech> ice9: Those should be copies of /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
<skreech> Pre adjustment for your tastes of course
<faLUCE> hello. I created a hotspot connection for a tp-link usb wifi dongle which I have plugged into my mobo (ubuntu OS). I did not set any encription/password. My android device sees that connection in the wi-fi list, but it can't connect. Where can I start to fix that?
<faLUCE> when the android devices tries to connect it says "connection error"
<jonfatino> Anyone know how to launch the ubuntu o/s installer in a livecd over ssh?
<jonfatino> with a pre-configured kickstart file (and no I don't want to use the netboot image)
<jonfatino> I have to run a few scripts like install megaraaid and configure some LSI volumes before I start setup
<skreech> jonfatino: I think there is a Wiki page on that
<skreech> Been a while since Ilooked at it though
<Keytarman> Hey there
<Keytarman> I am having an issue with wine, so looking for a friendly advice
<Keytarman> And nope, I am not an alcoholic
<Keytarman> :)
<Keytarman> I need to install wine 1.9 in ubuntu studio 18.04. For some odd reason I cant do it through the software center, synaptic or gdebi
<Keytarman> Wine 3 works perfectly out of the box, however I am having a compatibility issue so 1.9 is the version I have to be going for
<Keytarman> Would anyone have any Ideas by any chance?
<skreech> Keytarman: Errors?
<Keytarman> When I am trying to install the .deb through the Gdebi it gives me no errors what so ever, however, the install button is gray with no explaination whatsoever
<skreech> Keytarman: I didn't think alcoholic had any issues with wine :)
<Keytarman> :)
<Keytarman> wine can turn you to one after of a couple of days of trying to figure it out hehe
<Keytarman> Software center just mumbles something quickly about unmet dependencies without any other information
<Keytarman> Synaptic just doesnt have the 1.9 there
<Keytarman> And whenever I am trying to do it through the terminal all the options I have are wine 3 related
<Keytarman> The ppas from the 1.9 related threads just dont add
<Keytarman> I am installing some audio production libraries, and I have went through about 150 gb of them already. Everything works like a charm except for the last one, which is unfortunately quite crucial
<jackmcbarn26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Keytarman> Play on linux is not the option either as I am running stuff through the airwave, which is a vst plugin buffer thing
<akem> Hey, where can i configure user account auto-logging in 17.10 or 18.04?
<adrian_1908> Keytarman: maybe you can use an LXD container? Might be a bit involved, but that's a possible option if you want to suffer through it.
<Keytarman> Hmmm. I have no Idea about what the LXD container may be, but I will google that
<Keytarman> thank you
<adrian_1908> Keytarman: Basically, it would allow you to set up a separate (slim) linux environment and install WINE 1.9 there so it doesn't conflict with your host system. I haven't used LXD in a bit (want to get back into it asap myself), but it might be somewhat involved to get graphics pass-through, and access to shared directories (audio files) etc.
<adrian_1908> It might also "just work", I heard it's getting easier with every release.
<Keytarman> From my experience over the past 8 or so years it is all getting better and easier
<Keytarman> If it wasnt for this one particular plugin it would be considered working out of the box without any problems
<Keytarman> Im going to give it a try
<Keytarman> Thank you for your advice,  adrian_1908
<adrian_1908> You're welcome. It pains me to think that you have to do that for that one plugin, but I have no better suggestion right now.
<Keytarman> Yeah - another option would be redoing the whole thing with ubuntu 16
<Keytarman> And that is even more pain it seems
<Keytarman> Do you thing that plugin would be able to run from an lxd image into the regular session host?
<Keytarman> *think even
<adrian_1908> Keytarman: I'm not familiar with these VST plugins (or audio in general). Is it just an Windows executable or?
<Keytarman> it is a dll based plugin which then goes into a wrapper called airwave that creates a .so library for the host to load and runs the dll through wine in the middle
<Keytarman> And now as I think of it adding another layer in between might just make it unusable
<Keytarman> And we are talking about the realtime stuff
<Keytarman> :/
<Keytarman> the host program is linux native
<Keytarman> I am running quite a few plugins that way and they work like a charm
<adrian_1908> Keytarman: So assuming it would work right now, You'd have the dll file, an executable "Airwave" running in WINE that transforms it into an .so and your host loads that?
<Keytarman> yep
<Keytarman> Pretty much that
<Keytarman> And more than that - the plugin will be loading sound libraries, sometimes larger than 2 gb
<Keytarman> Surprisingly that whole system worked perfectly under 1.9
<Keytarman> Worked even better through the 3.0 but that particular plug in somehow does not work with the 3.0
<adrian_1908> Ok, fascinating. Generally speaking, is it's just code and you don't need some kind of "audio bridge", then I would assume the container might work. You can give it access to resources (including storage) on the host.
<Keytarman> And winehq has zero information on it past version 1.9
<adrian_1908> s/is it's just/if it's just
<adrian_1908> Be aware that a linux container image is like 300MB or so though, they're much beefier than others (which you can use too).
<Keytarman> well as far as I understand the audio bridging is done by the host part
<Keytarman> I am sorry, I am not entirely bright with that - I am just a lowly music composer
<Keytarman> That stuff is pretty hardcore for my linux skills
<Keytarman> :)))
<adrian_1908> :)
<Keytarman> is it 300 mb RAM we are talking about?
<adrian_1908> I mean Ubuntu container image being 300MB btw, they're ALL linux container images. I need to go to bed, I keep making mistakes and that's bad when doling out advice :)
<adrian_1908> 300MB on the disk
<Keytarman> Ah, that is not that scary.
<adrian_1908> Ram wise it's super efficient, the container barely adds any overhead
<Keytarman> But thank you very much for reaching out to help, I appreciate that
<adrian_1908> You can install smaller distros like the popular 'alpine', but then they won't have the familiar tools of Ubuntu.
<Keytarman> Well it all works on the other machine with xubuntu 16
<Keytarman> I will try to sex it up with the wine 3.0 for a while, then try the LXD - and if all fails - its another 5 hours reinstall for me :/
<Keytarman> Damn it ubuntu, I am really trying to make this work:))))
<adrian_1908> Here's the list of available container distros: https://images.linuxcontainers.org   So you can easily run e.g. 16.04 on your 18.04 host.
<adrian_1908> I'm out now, good luck.
<Keytarman> Cheers man, have a nice one
<rnet> hello, i can not update or upgrade my Lubuntu from kernel 17.04 to any 18.xx. What I see is only connection problem error although there is a clear connection.
<skreech> can you pastebin the error?
<rnet> I have tried to unset proxy or many different solutions on forums but still not solved
<rnet>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] E: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.24-9ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb alınamadı 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] E: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.24-9ubuntu2.2_i386.deb alınamadı 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] E: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.24-9ubuntu2.2_all.deb alınamadı 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.
<skreech> Do other network operations work?
<oryois> is there a way to view all users password in a machine , (im rooted)
<rnet> Yes all other software connects
<skreech> oryois: cat /etc/secure but it's all encrypted
<skreech> rnet: I think that you have external mirrors. Try disabing them
<rnet> @skreech: how?
<skreech> !mirrors
<H31337> skreech: Error: "mirrors" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Bashing-om> rnet: Hummm .. I have the thought that from 17.04 may not be possible to release upgrade due to that SpectreAndMeltdown vulnerability .
<skreech> Bashing-om: Hmm would that give a 404?
<rnet> E:The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done s
<rnet> sorry. this is the main error
<skreech> rnet: disable that mirror I would say
<skreech> !repository
<H31337> skreech: Error: "repository" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Bashing-om> skreech: Not conversant with the upgrade process, but at one time the path of 17.10 was blocked.
<skreech> rnet: read that first link
<rnet> thanks
<skreech> rnet: find the security lines and put a # in front of the line(s) and save it.
<ozbrk> all hail to you guardians of the night
<ozbrk> I have a question for ya! I'm learning phyton as a hobby and I guess ubuntu has it already installed how can I check the version
<rfm> ozbrk, 'python --version' -- note that python2 and python3 may both be installed, so 'python2 --version' and 'python3 --version' also are interesting...
<ozbrk> how to give a cookie to someone in here again ?
<patr0clus> im enjoying ubuntu budgie
<Belial> anyone using kde connect indicator?
<x_unknown_x> seeing if anyone else has had their 18.04 randomly crash to a black screen with blinking cursor
<lilkuz2005> x_unknown_x, nope, no issues here, have you checked your memory? what gpu are you running ?
<x_unknown_x> old amd64
<x_unknown_x> its a m-series gateway upgraded to 4GB RAM
<lilkuz2005> x_unknown_x, yeah im not really sure about your issue, you could check the logs in the /var/log directory to see the panic
<x_unknown_x> thanks. it also would crash to the splash screen some times. im sure its possibly hardware issues since the laptop is soo old but one never knows. been researching it and unable to quite find the exact issue elsewhere
<x_unknown_x> going through the logs to see what i can find. thanks again :)
<lilkuz2005> x_unknown_x, open terminal, cd to /var/crash and run the ls command
<lilkuz2005> in that crash directory on my system is showing the blueman-assistant has crashed like 4 times, but i think it has to do with the playstation 3 controller i was messing with
<x_unknown_x> just seeing chromium and jvm for today, inetd a few days ago
<lilkuz2005> x_unknown_x, in the /var/logs directory you can see all the logs
<greyboat> will 16.04 get hwe package updates from 18.10?
<jerichowasahoax> I've got an NFS share that didn't seem to get automatically mounted when this box came up. "sudo mount /mnt/nfs/share" just worked without issues. Is there something I'm supposed to be doing to enable automatic netmounting?
<jerichowasahoax> I'm still on 16.04
<jerichowasahoax> greyboat: that kind of thing happens in the backports repositories
<lilkuz2005> jerichowasahoax, do you know gnome-disks installed ?
<jerichowasahoax> lilkuz2005: negative. this is actually a server environment but i didn't figure "mounting a network filesystem from elsewhere" to be a server-specific issue
<lilkuz2005> ah
#ubuntu 2018-08-14
<lilkuz2005> jerichowasahoax, you can check out a program called Autof  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax: do you have _netdev in mount options?
<jerichowasahoax> tomreyn: no, should i?
<tomreyn> alternatively, or additionally, x-systemd.after=network-online.target
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax: if you want it reliably mounted at boot, i think so
<jerichowasahoax> ooo, telling systemd about dependencies seems smarter
<jerichowasahoax> because it does also need to wait for a vlan to come up but i figured it would retry a couple times
<smrtz> Hey guys!  I've got a laptop without an ethernet port that uses an RTL8821CE network chipset. I'm trying to find the software I need so I can copy it over with a jumpdrive to install it, but I can't find it online.
<smrtz> I've found https://github.com/endlessm/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8821ce, but I really don't want to have to copy all the packages required to build it via a jump drive.  Is there a prebuilt copy somewhere?
<jerichowasahoax> smrtz: it shouldn't require more than build-essential
<smrtz> jerichowasahoax: Alright, I'll try grabbing that and that repo.
<smrtz> It looks like that repo is a full kernel, do you think I should be able to just make the makefile in that directory and install it?
<jerichowasahoax> smrtz: building custom kernels is considered "hard mode", meaning support could get spottier for you
<jerichowasahoax> smrtz: but it's not as hard as it looks ;-) you up to it?
<smrtz> jerichowasahoax: Yeah, which is why I'd like to avoid it and just build the kernel module(?) if possible?
<smrtz> Yeah, I've done it before, but, I have a feeling I'll be in dependency hell.
<jerichowasahoax> it might be but i haven't really done that kind of thing before
<jerichowasahoax> i've got an rtl8812au, and my module ended up being its own separate repo that just mooches off existing kernel sources
<jerichowasahoax> so as far as rtl88* pains go, it looks like i got off easy
<tomreyn> smrtz: do you not happen to have another way to get the computer online temporarily? like a usb wireless 'dongle' or a smartphone hich can do usb tethering?
<smrtz> tomreyn: Nope, just this.
<smrtz> jerichowasahoax: Lucky.
<coz_> hey guys
<smrtz> Hola coz_
<coz_> smrtz, hey guy
<texla> ubuntu 18.04.1..Updates failed to download repository information..check your internet connection..info from repository.https://pastebin.com/h3fTV1WS
<tomreyn> texla: what does "date -u" return?
<texla> tomreyn, Mon Aug 13 19:23:26 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> texla: now without -u, and then compare it to your wall clock
<tomreyn> -u is universal time coordinated (UTC), valid world-wide, and this is currently 00:25, not 19:25
<texla> tomreyn, Mon Aug 13 14:25:23 CDT 2018
<texla> .I show 2:23 pm
<tomreyn> so something is wrong with your time settings. a common problem is running windows and linux on the same computer. windows will set your hardware clock to local time, when linux expects it to be UTC.
<texla> tomreyn, The time on my screen is incorrect it is actually 7:34 pm will correct
<tomreyn> texla: just why did it happen in the first place? do you multi boot?
<smrtz> Currently on my third round of dependencies trying to just get libc6-dev installed.... is build-essential and it's dependencies on the live ISO?
<smrtz> I can install packages from there if I remember correctly?
<texla> tomreyn, I have 3 o/s on the internal hdd and 2 o/s on the external usb enclosure with sata hdd
<tomreyn> okay, if some set HW clock to utc, oithers to local time, that's a nice mess for sure.
<tomreyn> you'll need to make them all do one or the other.
<texla> tomreyn, Okay I normally use local time but will check and reset all
<tomreyn> texla: timedatectl --help to get started with this on ubuntu, but i suggest you better make them all do what ubuntu already does: set hardware clock to UTC
<smrtz> jerichowasahoax: Do you know if I can add a Live USB as a source?
<jerichowasahoax> smrtz: you can, but i don't know if build-essential is in there
<smrtz> Hmm.
<guiverc> smrtz, to my knowledge build-essentials are not on live iso, most users aren't developers
<smrtz> Yeah, I can't find the .dep within the CD...
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/apt-offline.8.html
<smrtz> But some of the dependencies for it might be on the live CD.
<smrtz> So it's worth mounting.
<smrtz> tomreyn: thanks.
<tomreyn> :)
<texla> tomreyn, Reset time on Ubuntu and recieved current updates ..Thanks for the help
<smrtz> copying the ISO to the computer to use with apt-cdrom
<tomreyn> welcome texla
<sonicwind> tomreyn, why did texla get that specific error message though?  Updates failed to download repository information..check your internet connection
<sonicwind> if its a time issue
<tomreyn> sonicwind: i think this is a follow-up error, and error message, where apt realizes that some repository information could not be updated, or could not be used. it ignores this possible cause and just discusses the other possible cause which is network connectivity issues.
<tomreyn> sonicwind: it would probably be good to improve this error message to cover the time mismatch issue, too. but then the other messages about 'not valid, yet' are quite specific as to the root cause.
<sonicwind> yeah, I'd have never thought of a time issue
<sonicwind> this interests me because I will soon be using both Win 10 and Ubuntu again
<tomreyn> sonicwind: there's some registry key you can set on windows to make it behave as everything else *there* at least
<sonicwind> yeah but I'd rather have it always as local... I always set Ubuntu to local (Chicago)
<sonicwind> so does texla have to do this every time he's gonna switch between OS?
<sonicwind> maybe setting "Automatic Time Zone" in Gnome would help with this
<tomreyn> sonicwind: i think you're mixing up having the OS know what the local time zone is and presenting the time to the user accordingly, and updating the hardware clock to either UTC or the local timezone. the later is what this is about.
<sonicwind> ok
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<sonicwind> thanks... will read this
<polep> dear all, how to fix error phpmyadmin with php7 on ubuntu..?
<polep> anyone wants to help?
<lbrady03> hello
<polep> hello
<lbrady03> what's everyone up to
<sonicwind> tomreyn, I get it now. Thanks :-)
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> polep: which ubuntu version, what is the actual issue?
<Lee1026-thinkpad> hi
<test12324351> hello world!!!
<Lee1026-thinkpad> yes! hello world!
<tomreyn> test12324351: this is not the right lace to test
<tomreyn> *place
<tomreyn> test12324351: but if you have any ubuntu support questions, you're welcome. ;-)
<test12324351> thank you!!
<Warfront1> I already have a number stored in a variable: var=1 . How would I then use that variable as my exit code?
<Warfront1> bash ^
<smrtz> Help, so, many dependencies...
<tomreyn> Warfront1: exit $var
<Lee1026-thinkpad> msg alis LIST *linux*
<UbuntuNetwork> does updating the kernel provide better driver support
<tomreyn> UbuntuNetwork: it may. usually just for new / recent hardwre, though. ubuntu provides HWE kernels for this prupose.
<tomreyn> !hwe | UbuntuNetwork
<H31337> tomreyn: Error: "hwe" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> UbuntuNetwork: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<UbuntuNetwork> im wating for ubuntu 18.10 that comes with linux kernel 5.0 maybe that will have updated settings and drivers
<UbuntuNetwork> my wifi works just has low signal and disconnects now and then
<tomreyn> UbuntuNetwork: you'd better find out which chipset you have and see what options you have now.
<DalekSec> Helenah: Please do not bring your bots into the Ubuntu channels, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines#line-51
<ALowther_> Has anybody else had openvpn connectivty issues since upgrading to 18.04?
<neoncontrails> How can I check which files are being sourced by my environment? I'm trying to figure out how the $SHELL variable is getting set to /usr/bin/zsh, regardless of environment
<k_sze[work]> Has anybody successfully updated Ubuntu in Windows 10's WSL?
<k_sze[work]> There are 3 versions in the Windows Store. I'm talking about the one that is not pegged to a major release (the one that's called just "Ubuntu")
<k_sze[work]> I'm trying to upgrade it from Xenial to Bionic by running `sudo do-release-upgrade` because that's supposed to be the supported way, according to the description in Windows Store.
<k_sze[work]> But it seems to get stuck at "Starting Container hypervisor based on LXC: lxd."
<arunkumar413> is there a tool to recover sms from an android phone
<quarters> hello. I installed pulseaudio and configured it to handle my alsa but now all my audio is distorted and muffled. I was wondering how to fix this
<Sepulther> hello, anyone on that can help with apache and wordpress setup?
<EXCEPTS>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<k_sze[work]> Is `do-release-upgrade` supposed to automatically update the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Citizen-Se7en> k_sze[work]: It should.  Also, any third-party PPAs you have setup there are normally disabled during the upgrade process.
<k_sze[work]> Then it looks like there are still quite a few things to iron out about Ubuntu in WSL.
<k_sze[work]> do-release-upgrade doesn't work quite as smoothly as it should.
<Sepulther> anyeone here willing to help with apache LAMP wordpress install issues?
<Citizen-Se7en> k_sze[work]: That's why I opt to do a clean install instead, formatting my / (my /home is on it's own partition and left untouched)
<xar-> Sepulther: it's better if you ask the real question that's got you snagged, what _about_ your setup isn't working
<k_sze[work]> Citizen-Se7en: you do that in WSL?
<Citizen-Se7en> WSL?  Define.
<k_sze[work]> Windows Subsystem for Linux.
<Citizen-Se7en> I've never actually tried that.
<Valen> it seems pretty good really
<Valen> with the addition of xming it got virt-manager running on windows with a minimum of fuss
<babaoo> nickname babaoo
<babaoo> connect
<babaoo> hello
<Mark78> hi
<babaoo> how to mount external hard disk
<xar-> babaoo: I'm assuming you've already googled the question, what went wrong?
<IRC-Source_1256> Does github automatically generate hashes for releases? End user here
<keekeenige> hey all im trying to transfer files from my ubuntu system to virualbox
<Miklo22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest64529> Good Morning!
<keekeenige> hey guys i get this error when i try to view ....windows 10 iso or game isos
<keekeenige> Failed to read volume info: 'First volume descriptor type not primary like ISO9660 requires'
<keekeenige> anyone know what i can do it fix this so i can view the iso
<Guest64529> i try this windows?
<Guest64529> Desktop
<ChaiTRex> keekeenige: View the ISO how?
<EriC^^> keekeenige: how are mounting it?
<ecrist1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<yao_ziyuan> i use ubuntu 18.04.01 and 3 hours ago i suspended my desktop pc and went to a restaurant for lunch. when i came back just now, the system had restarted. i'm a political dissident in china. which system log file should i look into to find out what happened?
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: if the system didnt crash before it managed to log anything, you might find some information using 'journalctl'
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: for instance this should give you a quite verbose log of the previous boot: journalctl -x --boot=-1 -p1..4
<marus33> hej
<airwind> are there any decent ARM laptops out there that run Ubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> last reboot | less says:
<yao_ziyuan> reboot   system boot  4.15.0-30-generi Fri Aug 10 00:44   still running
<yao_ziyuan> reboot   system boot  4.15.0-29-generi Wed Aug  1 22:42 - 00:44 (8+02:02)
<yao_ziyuan> wtmp begins Wed Aug  1 22:42:01 2018
<yao_ziyuan> (END)
<cods8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<yao_ziyuan> so last reboot was at Aug 10 00:44
<yao_ziyuan> so my computer didn't restart when i was out for lunch.
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's the x server that just restarted.
<Guest54348> \q
<Guest54348> \q
<Guest54348> exit
<keekeenige> hey all i have installed netbootin on ubuntu
<keekeenige> when i open it ...it comes up with a blank screen
<keekeenige> and help would be great with this prob
<keekeenige> anyway i can send a screen shot
<keekeenige> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1620628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620628 in unetbootin (Ubuntu) "Only get a grey window" [Undecided,Fix released]
<keekeenige> thats the prob i have
<keekeenige> i just dont know what to do ...to resovle it
<keekeenige> im only new to ubuntu
<keekeenige> so im not sure what there asking me to do
<keekeenige> oh ..you have to type this
<keekeenige> sudo QT_X11_NO_MITSHM=1 unetbootin
<keekeenige> ok thank you problem sovled ...
<krysjonaz>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<keekeenige> lol
<keekeenige> oh wow
<keekeenige> havnt seen goatese for yrs lol
<ibr2> I need help with something not technical, like suggesting ideas for a final year project in cybersecurity and forensics as well.
<joeyn> Hello everyone! I was having problems with my wifi, but i downloaded an iwlwifi.ucode and put it to /lib/firmware. Right now, my wifi is working better but it is still erratic at times. May i check if there is a driver that i am missing?
<joeyn> I am using Intel Wireless 7260 network card
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> Does the LIVE version of Ubuntu have access to all the preinstalled apps/utilities that the installed version has, is it possible to force that with a custom ISO? Second, is it possible to force to RAM, so the USB media is removable?
<EriC^> Zexaron: there's a "toram" kernel parameter, might be helpful
<Lope> can someone please recommend a linux open source time-tracker? (providing functionality like toggl.com)
<JBzh> Hi. I usually use /opt/cimut (cimut beeing the name of my company) to store scripts and other files on servers. For a Ubuntu desktop, to store company's logo, some wallpapers, and other graphical files, /usr/share/cimut/images/ seem to be the right place ? If I understand correctly the FHS
<hadifarnoud> there is a script that backs up my database. I just don't remember where I put it or what is it called. it might be a bash script or a php script. if we assume it is a bash script, how can I look in all the places a script can be scheduled to run every day? (I did look in crontab, was not there)
<bugzbunny20> I am not bugzbunny20?
<bugzbunny20> Why when I leave my Nick name changes
<Lope> ubuntu 18.04 apt-cache search offers me "ktimetracker and timewarrior" will try them.
<bugzbunny20> Well whatever
<EriC^^> hadifarnoud: it could be in a user's crontab /var/spool/crontab , /etc/rc.local , a systemd service
<geirha> or /etc/cron.daily/
<EriC^^> hadifarnoud: ^
<hadifarnoud> thanks
<orheo> hello
<KellerFuchs9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<escanor> Hello All, I am unable to perform ping operation in ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> escanor: can you be more specific? is it a VM?
<escanor> blackflow: VM??
<blackflow> a virtual machine
<escanor> Oops Nope
<escanor> base machine
<blackflow> escanor: so what's the error then?
<escanor> Nothing happens when i do ping www.google.com or ping gateway
<blackflow> escanor: it just returns, or sits there like waiting for something?
<ricardofaria> ah
<blackflow> escanor: if latter, do you have problems with dns resolving? can you ping by IP?   `ping -c2 8.8.8.8`     for example
<escanor> blackflow: waiting for something
<escanor> sure here is output of the routing table
<escanor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YmpJ2XBcgv/
<blackflow> escanor: that has nothing to do with DNS :)
<escanor> ohk
<blackflow> escanor: can you ping by ip?
<escanor> Destination host unreachable
<blackflow> escanor: what about   ping 192.168.1.1   ?
<blackflow> I'm guessing that's gateway
<escanor> blackflow: Same host unreachable
<blackflow> escanor: and if you disable wifi?
<escanor> blackflow: Actually i am trying to establish connection between two pc(ubuntu) and windows machine
<escanor> When i connect the lan cable my wifi stops working
<blackflow> escanor: well, one step at a time. that routing table you posted suggest you have both ethernet and wifi in the same subnet, so possibly conflicting.
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I had an installation of 16.04 and I was installing 18.04.1 using a bootable USB without formatting / so that home's contents remain intact. Everything went fine until the grub installation failed because it attempted UEFI installation but I was using legacy earlier. So I created a 200MB FAT32 bootable partition, ran install again and then ran boot repair. Boot repair said repair was successful but when I try to boot the disk, it says
<dnivra> failed to mount /dev/sda1(the EFI partition): bad superblock. Could someone help fix this issue?
<blackflow> escanor: please pastebin the output of      ip addr show       and      ip route show         don't use netstat, it's deprecated and doesn't support all the functionality needed nowadays
<escanor> blackflow: how can i solve this issue
<escanor> ok
<EriC^^> dnivra: can you boot a live usb right now?
<dnivra> yes a live usb is now booted and running
<EriC^^> dnivra: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dnivra> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/2l3e
<j0seph> Hi all. I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 (Kernel 4.15). I wanted to remove ubuntu-session and replace it with the default vanilla gnome-session. gnome-session installs and runs fine, but as soon as I remove ubuntu-session, gnome-session no longer works: Trying to log into it causes a login loop (tested GDM3 and LightDM). The only way in which I can use the vanilla gnome-session is if ubuntu-session is also installed, even if I have all of the
<j0seph> dependencies of ubuntu-session installed. Is there any way I could remove ubuntu-session while being able to log into gnome-session?
<escanor> blackflow: Sorry for late reply please find the output of the command:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mtt7pmCb7j/
<EriC^^> dnivra: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<dnivra> EriC^^: done mounting.
<EriC^^> dnivra: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i;done"
<blackflow> escanor: that looks more or less fine, but if it doesn't work, there's probably a conflict. use either cable or wifi, in that network, dont' use both. for example, that route shows default goes over wifi, so the cable has no use except for LAN access due to that metric
<dnivra> EriC^^: done mounting
<escanor> blackflow: Yup i need to use the lan cable as normal lan setting it up as different network
<EriC^^> dnivra: sudo chroot /mnt
<escanor> But when i do so the internet stops working
<dnivra> EriC^^: chrooted into /mnt.
<EriC^^> dnivra: mount -a
<blackflow> escanor: right so use one or the other. they're both in the same subnet, so why do you need the cable specifically?
<dnivra> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> dnivra: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dnivra> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ktjf
<EriC^^> dnivra: hmm does sda1 show mounted under /boot/efi in "lsblk" output?
<escanor> blackflow: will changing subnet resolve issue
<dnivra> EriC^^: Yes I think it does. I see a line "├─sda1   8:1    0   200M  0 part /boot/efi". Full output of lsblk: http://termbin.com/i201
<EriC^^> dnivra: is this the only hdd attached to the pc when you're trying to boot?
<blackflow> escanor: possibly.
<dnivra> EriC^^: Yes this is the only HDD I have. I remove the live USB and no other USB is attached when booting.
<EriC^^> dnivra: ok, let's try to format the efi partition again in case it helps
<EriC^^> dnivra: umount /boot/efi
<EriC^^> dnivra: mkfs.fat /dev/sda1
<dnivra> EriC^^: sure. I should umount and mkfs.fat from within chroot right?
<escanor> blackflow: please correct my understanding if wrong: Subnet divides network logically into diff network. Here I have same ip range for lan and wifi. If i change the subnet mask so probably it will resolve the conflict
<EriC^^> dnivra: get the new uuid from "blkid /dev/sda1" and replace it in the last line in /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> dnivra: yes
<blackflow> escanor: no. your router has to designate different subnets/vlans.
<dnivra> EriC^^: done formatting and replacing the UUID in fstab.
<EriC^^> dnivra: great, "mount /boot/efi" then "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dnivra: please also run "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and confirm that you get a bunch of dirs back
<dnivra> EriC^^: The ls lists a bunch of files and 3 folders - efivars, runtime-map and vars.
<EriC^^> ok, great
<dnivra> EriC^^: Output of dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999 - http://termbin.com/xg77
<EriC^^> dnivra: apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<EriC^^> dnivra: also apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dnivra> EriC^^: The grub-pc purge says it's going to remove "grub-gfxpayload-lists* grub-pc* grub-pc-bin*" and install grub-efi-amd64. Shall I continue?
<EriC^^> dnivra: yes
<escanor> blackflow: ok thanks
<escanor> blackflow: So i should remove lan and try to estblish connection using the wlan
<dnivra> EriC^^: okay it's attempting to retrieve stuff from the CDROM. I commented out the CDROM line from sources.list and ran apt-get update. Waiting for update to complete.
<EriC^^> dnivra: kind of odd but ok
<EriC^^> dnivra: this is from inside the chroot, right?
<blackflow> escanor: either one or the other, as a first step to see if everything works okay like that.
<dnivra> EriC^^: Yes from within the chroot. I think the install didn't complete and so the CDROM sources line was probably not removed from the sources.list?
<escanor> blackflow: ok thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> dnivra: yeah maybe that's it
<dnivra> EriC^^: Done purging and reinstalling grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dnivra> I got a display from grub-pc seeking confirmation to all grub2 files being deleted. I answered yes.
<EriC^^> dnivra: great, just for bad uefi implementation's sake, run "mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot /boot/efi/efi/boot"
<EriC^^> dnivra: then "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^^> dnivra: as well as "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi"
<EriC^^> dnivra: and finally "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<dnivra> EriC^^: There's no directory "/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<EriC^^> dnivra: is there a /boot/efi/efi/grub dir?
<dnivra> EriC^^: /boot/efi/efi has only dirs - boot and microsoft/boot. No files
<EriC^^> dnivra: aha, try "grub-install && update-grub"
<dnivra> EriC^^: okay. grub-install printed out a few "GUID Partition Table Header signature is wrong" messages but finally says "Installation finished. No error reported." Are those signature is incorrect messages important?
<EriC^^> dnivra: no i think it just expects a GPT partition table and is saying their wrong cause you have msdos partition table
<EriC^^> it should still work though, linux doesn't mind msdos + uefi
<EriC^^> dnivra: has /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu become populated?
<EriC^^> also can you please run "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" once more?
<dnivra> EriC^^: /boot/efi/efi/grub has grubx64.efi in it. Is that sufficient?
<EriC^^> yeah that's ok, there's been a bug lately about that, can you run "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<zerobaud> I want to compile a program that depends on "libbsd" I installed libbsd-dev but it does not provide vis.h, the header file interface to the function my program needs in libbsd. How do I install the header file "vis.h" on debian?
<EriC^^> !find vis.h
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 230 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vis.h&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<dnivra> EriC^^: Ah okay. Here's output of ls command: http://termbin.com/dhez and output of the dpkg -l command: http://termbin.com/vx1f
<EriC^^> zerobaud: try "apt-file" "apt-file search vis.h"
<zerobaud> EriC^^: will do that, thanks!
<EriC^^> dnivra: it looks good, also they seem to have fixed the bug too
<EriC^^> dnivra: try rebooting
<EriC^^> zerobaud: no problem
<zerobaud> EriC^^: one of the listed packages "libbsd-dev: /usr/include/bsd/vis.h" is already installed, I will try freebsd-glue as well..
<zerobaud> actually thats the wrong vis.h (from freebsd), I need the one of libbsd-dev
<dnivra> EriC^^: Goes straight to grub command line.
<EriC^^> zerobaud: maybe you need to point the compiler to it, try joining and asking in #debian as they know more than here :)
<zerobaud> EriC^^: will try, thanks!
<EriC^^> dnivra: ok, that sounds like the bug it had before
<^Phantom^0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<EriC^^> dnivra: type "echo $prefix"
<EriC^^> zerobaud: yw :)
<dnivra> EriC^^: (hd0,msdos1)/EFI/ubuntu. I guess we need to change some bios or grub settings?
<viran> Hey, is it possible to bind a python script to a specific network interface ?
<EriC^^> dnivra: yeah, exactly
<EriC^^> dnivra: type "configfile (hd0,msdos2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<dnivra> EriC^^: that showed a pretty weird grub display with blue colours. Booted the top entry "GNU/Linux" and I ran into same error that /boot/efi - wrong fs type, bad superblock, bad option etc
<TJ-> Got a weird issue with a debootstrap-ed 18.04 LUKS install - in the chroot GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y is being recognised but ignored by both grub-install and update-grub! Any ideas!?
<akkonrad> when I have  a global variable, can I call it from bash script?
<TJ-> akkonrad: you can reference it from a sub-shell *if* it was EXPORTed
<EriC^^> dnivra: odd, try booting the live usb again
<wendico> Hello there. i have ubuntu 18 and installed network tools, ifconfig shows my netwoks with names: en eno1, enp2s0. is it normal?
<wendico> im used to the eth0, eth1
<EriC^^> dnivra: when it boots, type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" then "cat /mnt/efi/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dnivra> EriC^^: Contents of efi/grub/grug.cfg in the EFI partition - http://termbin.com/6az5
<EriC^^> dnivra: ok, type "sudo mkdir /mnt/efi/ubuntu"
<EriC^^> dnivra: then type "sudo cp /mnt/efi/grub/* /mnt/efi/ubuntu"
<dnivra> EriC^^: Done creating folder and copying the files.
<EriC^^> dnivra: ok, let's try removing the efi from the fstab just to see what happens, run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /cdrom"
<EriC^^> then edit /cdrom/etc/fstab and comment out the line with /boot/efi
<dnivra> EriC^^: Okay so fstab in /dev/sda2 will have details of only 2 partitions: swap and / right? (Also - /cdrom is already in use by live USB; used a different mount point)
<EriC^^> dnivra: yes, correct, alright
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<dnivra> EriC^^: Success it works now!
<dnivra> Logged in and things seem to be okay.
<EriC^^> dnivra: great
<EriC^^> dnivra: can you run "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com"
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> dnivra: can you run "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dnivra: as well as "hexdump -C /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me im on ubuntu 18.04 and my wireless card AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<gt8ost4l>  keeps disconnecting i read that my driver r8169 is very buggy can anybody hedlp me?
<gt8ost4l> help*
<TJ-> EriC^^: have you ever seen grub-install/update-grub ignore GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y  (18.04) ?
<SimonNL> might be a good idea asking that in #linux-wireless gt8ost4l
<gt8ost4l> SimonNL, let me guess another refference
<dnivra> EriC^^: blkid output is http://termbin.com/digz and hexdump of fstab is http://termbin.com/jaor
<TJ-> gt8ost4l: isn't the AR9485 by Atheros, not Realtek ?
<gt8ost4l> TJ-, yes
<EriC^^> TJ-: nope
<EriC^^> TJ-: maybe they fixed that bug thing and now it's =1 intead of =y ?
<TJ-> gt8ost4l: use "lspci -nnk" to show which driver the device is using, to be sure if it is the r8169
<TJ-> EriC^^: I look in the source and it looks to be correct. Weird how I've never hit it until now!
<gt8ost4l> TJ-,  which one it shows many
<TJ-> gt8ost4l: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<EriC^^> dnivra: no weird characters, i wonder why it wont mount it
<ahcr007> hi
<gt8ost4l> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wcK4PpbmkJ/
<EriC^^> dnivra: try creating a fresh line there in case i missed something, this is what i have for my 16.04 install, "UUID=0A87-44C2  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1"
<TJ-> gt8ost4l: the AR9485 is using the ath9k driver; the wired ethernet is using the r8169
<dnivra> EriC^^: I added the line again you shared just now(changed UUID), rebooted. I encounter the same problem - it's not able to mount /dev/sda1 to /boot/efi.
<gt8ost4l> TJ-, yes what else
<TJ-> gt8ost4l: is it the wireless that drops out? I'd first check the frequency band see if it is interference from other APs
<dnivra> EriC^^: But it works without that line so I guess it's probably not required?
<gt8ost4l> TJ-, how do i check that out
<EriC^^> dnivra: it's required for like updates, if they ever update something then the efi partition wouldnt get updated
<EriC^^> dnivra: i have no idea why it wont mount it, maybe TJ- might know
<EriC^^> TJ-: dnivra 's efi partition wont get mounted while booting "bad superblock, option or something else", from a live usb it mounts perfectly fine using mount /boot/efi , and we mkfs.fat the partition and it still errors out
<EriC^^> dnivra: i'm off to lunch, hope you guys can crack this one, good luck and have a nice day :)
<dnivra> EriC^^: Thanks a lot for all the help! Very much appreciated. I'll see if the other problem can be figured out. Enjoy your lunch!
<oodsway> looks like Bionic upgrade is now available: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<EriC^> dnivra: no problem! you're very welcome, thanks
<m4r35n357> Hi all, just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and python-visual is gone.  Anyone else missing this, or know of a viable alternative?
<dystopia_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> m4r35n357: python-visual (vpython.org) is not longer developed. python-vispy (vispy.org) can be a viable alternative
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, where were you the other day?
<tomreyn> m4r35n357: there is also pymol (pymol.org)
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: not sure which day you mean (let's talk about non-support topics in -offtopic, please)
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, can i pm you
<wendico> Hello, i used this guide https://www.tecmint.com/configure-network-bonding-teaming-in-ubuntu/ to create a network bond in my ubuntu 18. Is that guide correct? by bond doesnt work, i must connect by wifi
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: yes
<TJ-> EriC^: Solved my issue - I created the LUKS /boot/ as --type=luks2 but GRUB still only supports luks1 - duh!!
<wendico> anybdoy up to helping me create a network bond on ubuntu 18, ty
<elcot> k
<gold_> :)
<EriC^> TJ-: ah, great! :)
<m4r35n357> tomreyn, thx, investigating
<m4r35n357> \tomreyn, thx, investigating
<m4r35n357> oops
<m4r35n357> been a while . .
<dnivra> EriC^: So I find that the system mount can't mount the EFI partition but it does work fine in live USB. Hence, I'm thinking it might be something wrong in mount?
<tomreyn> wendico: have a look at https://netplan.io/examples#bonding
<TJ-> wendico: is that using systemd-networkd?
<xuanrui> Hi all! I need help with a suspicious problem. I get a blank screen with a cursor after I log in. I'm using the default GNOME desktop on 18
<xuanrui> 18
<xuanrui> *18.04
<xuanrui> Is this a common problem?
<EriC^> dnivra: does the mount error come up in a initramfs shell style?
<dnivra> EriC^: It comes up in boot time and says "press ctrl+d for maintenance" which drops to be a bash shell. I also tried mounting the EFI partition after commenting the line in /etc/fastab and logging in: still same error
<EriC^> dnivra: i'm a little confused what you mean in the second sentence about mounting
<EriC^> you commented out the line in fstab, i thought it reached the desktop successfully? or you mean with it commented out you tried mounting it from the maintenance shell?
<dnivra> EriC^: Yes I reached desktop and I tried mounting the EFI partition after logging into the desktop
<dnivra> got the same error and what is displayed in the maintenance shell
<EriC^> dnivra: interesting
<lotuspsychje> afternoon ioria
<EriC^> dnivra: are you in the desktop right now?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey lotus good afternoon
<dnivra> EriC^: Yeah. The only common factor in both cases was the system mount: the live USB had a different mount.
<dnivra> And yes I'm logged into the desktop now.
<EriC^> dnivra: we did use "mount -a" successfully though, but it might be /proc/filesystems
<EriC^> or some other system file
<EriC^> dnivra: can you run "sudo cat /proc/filesystems | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i want to fix my wireless card connectivity when i fire it up it time passes and i get disconnected
<dnivra> EriC^: http://termbin.com/1cqv
<EriC^> dnivra: hmm vfat listed there
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i saw you posted this earlier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wcK4PpbmkJ/ , line 39 and following is about a "Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)", is this what you're trying to make work?
<EriC^> try please "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> dnivra: following also "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i guess so
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can you quickly sum up what doesn't work about it?
<xuanrui> anykne
<xuanrui> sorry, on my phone...mistyping stuff all the time
<gt8ost4l> it fails miserrably and gives me a message
<xuanrui> Anyone has insight into why I would get a blank screen with only the cursor? The cursor works as normal
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: did you clean install or upgrade 18.04?
<xuanrui> Clean install
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: what's the message? also, you wrote earlier that you're on ubuntu 18.04. is this 18.04.1 now ("lsb_release -ds" will tell)?
<xuanrui> I even tried reinstalling a few times. Yes it's 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<xuanrui> Nvidia GTX 960M, I have the driver from the PPA
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, of course its 18.04
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: wich ppa version exactly please?
<xuanrui> to be specific, nvidia-390
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: .48 or .77?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so 18.04.0 or 18.04.1?
<xuanrui> let me check
<dnivra> EriC^: No output from mount. dmesg tail output seems to have very little info: http://termbin.com/e4xt
<xuanrui> its 77
<TJ-> dnivra: EriC^ what's the base problem there?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, first  one
<EriC^> dnivra: what command did you run earlier to get the same error?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can the system still get online by other means?
<EriC^> TJ-: while booting it gives an error about not being able to mount /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi bad superblock,options, or something else
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: ok, we hear good things on that .77 should work actually, have you tryed get in with !nomodeset?
<dnivra> EriC^: Interesting. I didn't realize that the mount succeeded. Let me try enabling in fstab and try again.
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: to see your available drivers list: ubuntu-drivers list
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yes im using an ethernet cable
<EriC^> TJ-: we ran mkfs.fat and and inspected fstab for odd chars, still same error
<EriC^> TJ-: while the os is running it seems to mount it fine, maybe some initramfs issue?
<TJ-> EriC^: as I recall the EFI-SP won't be mounted until systemd is active, so real root-fs
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: very well. then please install all the pending updates while we chat.
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: Let me try nomodeset actually
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: do you kno how to do this?
<TJ-> EriC^: maybe 'journalctl -xb --priority=warning' may help?
<EriC^> TJ-: the only odd thing i can think of, if it's called odd, is that he's using msdos partition table with uefi, also grub kind of whined about incorrect GPT headers while installing which is new to me
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: another way to get in could be: sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau
<filifunk2> tomreyn!  Hi, are you busy?  Was thinking of hammering away at my issue again.  Can do another time if you're busy
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yes
<dnivra> EriC^: TJ-: Quick update - it seems to be working fine after enabling the entry in fstab. No mount issues now.
<xuanrui> nouveau doesn't work for me
<xuanrui> it doesn't get the resolution right at all
<EriC^> dnivra: nice, great!
<TJ-> EriC^: is it possible the MBR isn't a generated hybrid MBR from GPT, and they conflict?
<dnivra> I think I know possibly why: kernel was likely updated.
<EriC^> dnivra: that makes sense
<TJ-> Well that was easy :)
<tomreyn> filifunk2: i'm a bit busy right now but there are more lovely people also helping here, you'll need to sum it up again anyways (i forgot the details, sorry).
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: So should I get rid/comment out ro quiet splash before doing nomodeset?
<filifunk2> tomreyn: ok!
<illuminated> youtube-dl while far from perfect is p nice.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so, you mentioned a message that shows up abhout your wireless
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: removing quiet splash is only to get a text-based bootup instead of gui logo
<dnivra> TJ-, EriC^: Yeah that solved itself well. However, it doesn't seem to happen with an older kernel version so now I'm doubting if it was the kernel update.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, Activation of network connection failed
<TJ-> EriC^: dnivra if it was being mounted at initialramfs  time, I'd suspect a corrupt initrd.img
<dnivra> I get the error after the "Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04" message printed during boot time.
<dnivra> or so I remember.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay, are updates downloading, yet?
<dnivra> I checked update history again and I think it's probably the microcode updates?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yes
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: better now. I get what I need. thanks!
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay, once they're done, please tell me
<xuanrui> btw, what does !nomodeset do, really?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: youre welcome
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so the wireless will not even start, did i get this right?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: well it sets no modes, so its only a temp solution...what really needs to work is your actual driver
<xuanrui> Hmm, so I'd just have to wait for a better driver?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yup i get that message
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: i advise you test the drivers, availaible to your system
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: ubuntu-drivers list from terminal
<xuanrui> It seems that I also have 396
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: yeah try that aswell as test
<xuanrui> That one doesn't work for me iirc, though?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: if ubuntu-drivers list lists it, you can use it
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i finished downloading the updates
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: Let me try that
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: does it say you need to reboot?
<filifunk2> Hi all, can someone help me out with connecting my main computer to the internet via ethernet?  There already has been some groundwork done here by tomreyn so I imagine we're a lot closer to the end goal than would seem!
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, no
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: sounds more like a ##networking question?
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: or is it ubuntu related?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can you tell me what "cat /var/run/reboot-required" and "cat /proc/version" return?
<filifunk2> lotuspsychje: so it is a networking problem and ubuntu related.  I have ubuntu on my computer
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: how about you just ask your issue to the channel, volunteers will take a look whats it about for you
<filifunk2> lotuspsychje: ok!
<tomreyn> !paste | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, the first command doesnt exist
<filifunk2> so i don't know how to phrase this that well i figure the best way may be to paste my pastebin summary that tomreyn had written up for me
<filifunk2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sV3Jxn9JK/
<filifunk2> I can't connect to the internet using my ethernet.  I was talking to someone else and he was saying it had to do with my dhcp but we were both tired and decided to attack it another day
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: does your wired connection work when direct connect modem/isp?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: how about the second? are you typing these commands or just copy / pasting them? if you're working from a different computer than the one we're trying to fix, we can try to make this more convenient for you.
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: neither of them work for me, but noveau is no better...
<filifunk2> lotuspsychje: so I've attached my ethernet cord to the computer and then directly to the router and it doesn't work, which I think is what you're suggesting.  Unless you're thinking of a different connection?
<filifunk2> and my router is connected to a wall plug for internet
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: but if previous router worked, this is a case of the netgear one no?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: are you still around?
<ahcr007> ]\q
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: do you get errors installing the nvidia drivers?
<ahcr007> q
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RBgRdYPBwT/
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: nope, not any that I'm aware of
<filifunk2> lotuspsychje: yes.  the previous router has worked.  Are you implying i should get a new router/
<qwebirc16360> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PkCJsKs6Qm/
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: ok, we also have users that fixxed it by installing the nvidia linux driver from nvidia website too
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, any other devices connected to that router? Are they working?
<lotuspsychje> filifunk2: no, im thinking this is more an issue for ##networking
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: yes, the computer I am typing on right now is wirelessly connected to the router
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: so is my phone and my ps4
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: and successfully connected too
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, Can you confirm what IP addresses one of those devices has?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: did you test 4 types of drivers? 390 & 396 from ubuntu, and 390 & 396 from ubuntu graphics ppa?
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: it seems that ubuntu has only 396 and the graphics ppa only 390?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: thanks. so, are you working on this same computer or a different one?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: aha, if ubuntu has chosen 396 for your card, you should try 396 from ppa? wich ppa is that exactly?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, same one
<oswald> Hello i have a question, i'm fairly new to linux: How do i change the login screen(and the swipe up thing). Does this have to to with my Desktop Environment? (i think i use GNOME (the default one))
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay so you can copy and paste commands easy and also copy and paste what the computer returns, good.
<lotuspsychje> oswald: whats your current ubuntu version please
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu:  yes, hostname -I gives me an IP 192.168.1.4
<oswald> How  do i find out ( the command was something with lsb release no>)
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: the famous graphics-drivers/ppa
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: of the computer I'm typing on right now
<lotuspsychje> oswald: lsb_release -a
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: when was the last time you fully rebooted this computer, not just woke it from sleep / hibernatoin?
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: ubuntu ppa or olaf?
<oswald> Ubuntu 18.04
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, Ok. Unless you have configured the router in a custom fashion, then I suspect your desktop/wired computer has a manual IP config... since it's on 192.168.0.x instead of 192.168.1.x
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: "uptime" will tell
<lotuspsychje> oswald: ok ubuntu desktop 18.04 uses gdm3/gnome as default
<adrian_1908> In LXD, is it normal that ~/.config/lxc/ is owned by root?
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, please paste the response of `cat /etc/network/interfaces`
<lotuspsychje> oswald: so wich login screen are you after exactly?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, using the iso on my usb drive
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: ubuntu ppa I think
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu:  OK, I know i am not sophisticated enough to configure custom-like on purpose
<filifunk2> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<filifunk2> auto lo
<filifunk2> iface lo inet loopback
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: oh so ubuntu is not installed, but you are running form a live iso?
<oswald> I just want to disable the swipe-up clock thing and maybe know what alternatives there are. Is the login screen bound to the desktop-environment? or is it seperate thing
<Raccoon>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, no its installed
<gt8ost4l> its complicated
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: 396.51-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1 seems to be there
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: do you feel like explaining?
<lotuspsychje> oswald: you could enable automatic password login, to avoid that swipe screen? its bound to gdm3
<Grimnir3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gt8ost4l> well i was uploading things to meganz but i stopped it was a long process
<oswald> So the desktop environment is called gdm3 or GNOME? it's still confusing to me
<ncuptea> hi all
<lotuspsychje> oswald: gnome is the desktop, gdm3 the login manager
<padarc> oswald, gdm is the "login screen thing/unlock screen thing", gnome is the DE
<padarc> oh ... im too late :P
<lotuspsychje> ncuptea: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> +1 padarc
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: how is this related to "using the iso on my usb drive", and how is using the iso on your usb drive related to the question i asked:  when was the last time you fully rebooted this computer, not just woke it from sleep / hibernatoin?
<oswald> okay thanks so i can freely combine DE/login manager/window manager?
<lotuspsychje> oswald: yes, but we advise once you found your likings, to switch the the flavor you want
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, why are you asking such irrelevant questions
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | oswald have different login/DE
<ubottu> oswald have different login/DE: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: they are relevant, which is why i'm asking them. we don't need to carry on, though, if you're not interested (and i don't think you are).
<lotuspsychje> oswald: for the overall performance of your computer, avoid using like 5 different desktops
<ncuptea> thanks lotus, can u give me clue about setup squid as cache https ? because all i around the web not be could i take
<oswald> okay and why is that? @lotuspsychje
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i didnt say that
<ncuptea> sorry my english is bad, i am from indonesia
<ncuptea> any body in here from indonesia?
<lotuspsychje> oswald: too many DE's could scramble things up, fight with each other
<lotuspsychje> !squid | ncuptea
<ubottu> ncuptea: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<lotuspsychje> oswald: but for testing, you are good to go, install what you like
<oswald> can't i uninstall the old one?, lotuspsychje
<ncuptea> squidguard not for cache
<lotuspsychje> oswald: define 'old one' please?
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: not sure you saw it:  # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<filifunk2> auto lo
<filifunk2> iface lo inet loopback
<koichirose> Hi, I’m trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04. The upgrade process failed and upon reboot I’m getting this when I run apt update: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease: Unknown error executing apt-key
<koichirose> I googled everywhere but couldn’t find a solution. How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !id | ncuptea see also
<ubottu> ncuptea see also: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: yes, you did not say so. it just feels like it to me since you answer my questions selectively and it takes you longer than the average person to respond to questions (which is fine if there is a reason to it).
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje: Well its weird. I see nvidia-396 but apt-get complains about not being able to locate it
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: did you receive the upgrade window, or did you manually upgrade?
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, I had missed that. Were you not able to cat the interfaces file?
<ncuptea> thanks ubottu, but for now i want learn from this channel
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: I manually ran do-dist-upgrade
<JimBuntu> ncuptea, ubottu us a bot
<oswald> lotuspsychje, when the default login mange is gdm and i install another one can't i uninstall gdm3 then? because u said having to many DE's messes things up
<ncuptea> interfaces files ubuntu in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so i was trying to understand how long this computer has been running. the "uptime" command would say so. if answering this is difficult for some reason you can also just reboot it now.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, there is your deliberately reluctant
<lotuspsychje> oswald: if you dont like gdm3, sure you can install another login manager
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: sorry, let me try this again I think i did it wrong
<gt8ost4l> im trying my hardest to stay on track with you
<oswald> yeah but i meantioned it beacuse you said having to many different DE's/login managers messes things up and therefore i should change to one of the ubuntu flavors thats what i havent fully understood yet
<lotuspsychje> oswald: no i said too many desktops
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i assure you i was not deliberately reluctant (other than asking you to please ask your questions on the channel rather than in private, so that others could point out my mistakes and come up with better questions than mine).
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: no I opened the interfaces file and that is all there is
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<filifunk2> auto lo
<filifunk2> iface lo inet loopback
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so, i'm still trying to understand how long your system has been running, and whether you hibernated it.
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: perhaps try the nvidia website one? see what ti does?
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: if that's what you're asking me to do
<oswald> and what do you mean by desktops? isnt a DE just a bundle of a preset of window manager/login manger etc. ?, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> oswald: you can install another login manager, without installing the DE too
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, no i havent hibernated it
<lotuspsychje> oswald: i just said, dont mix too many DE's togheter
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, Oh. seems to be lacking network interface configuration information. I would have expected at least an 'auto lo' line.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay, has it been up for days or just some hours?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, some hours
<filifunk2> JimBuntu: so in my paste there is an auto lo line?
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<JimBuntu> Oh, I had only read the line with my name in it... I see the other 2 lines now. Ok.
<JimBuntu> filifunk2,
<oswald> then i undestand the term 'DE' wrong i thought it's just a bundle/package of as i said window/login manager, so if i install another DE i just end up having another Window Manger/Login Manager @lotuspsychje or what am i understanding wrong?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay, please try to bring up the wireless now (i know it will fail), then post the url returned by: dmesg | tail -n100 | pastebinit
<ducasse> oswald: a de is a lot more than just a wm+dm, it has a lot of stuff on top to create a full environment
<oswald> ok cool
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: any thing else we can think of to do here?
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, Well, we could manually bring your interface down & up with DHCP, to see if that resolves it.
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, sudo ip link set dev enp2s0 down && sudo dhclient enp2s0
<JimBuntu> Aside from this filifunk2 , I would suspect your router may be misconfigured.
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: ok I used that command and a pop up came out saying I was connected to enp2s0
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu:  I guess I don't understand how it would be misconfigured when I haven't done anything to it other than plug it in and other devices are using it just fine
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: oh crap it works!
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: so was that command basically a reset button type thing?
<JimBuntu> yay filifunk2.
<u0_a285> hallo
<JimBuntu> That command manually told your network interface to come back up with dhcp. You should try a reboot, see if the same issue comes back
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, ^^
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: ok, will do that now
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RDqctm8fn4/
<u0_a285> hmm
<Sven_vB> how can it be that I have too few memory to fork, while free -m reports I have lots of free memory? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9SXkR3t3f/
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: that command was magic lol.  Hope it works on reboot or I guess I just run that everytime lol
<KanekiKun> hallo
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, Well, if that command is what needed, then I'm sure someone on here can get your machine straightened out so that it happens on boot
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: okay, this actually seems to have worked to bring up the interface, and to connect to an access point. do you see that the wireless is now connected when you click on the network icon on the top right?
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: annnnnndddd it died again lol yeah I'm going to need to figure out how to do that
<filifunk2> Jimbuntu: is that a cronjob type thing?
<KanekiKun> hiii
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yes
<KanekiKun> can anyone help me ?
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, normally it would simply be how the network interface is configured, what configs are used by the system when it brings up the networking service.
<fred1807> do web have a global menu on Ubuntu Desktop ?
<JimBuntu> !ask KanekiKun
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so this is new, rigfht? since earlier you said that it usually fails to activate and returns an error message.
<JimBuntu> !ask > KanekiKun
<ubottu> KanekiKun, please see my private message
<filifunk2> JimBuntu: thanks!
<KanekiKun> how to cek ip in termux ?
<tomreyn> !cookie | JimBuntu
<ubottu> JimBuntu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yes i already pointed that out
<JimBuntu> filifunk2, yw. Sorry to say, I am not that good with tracking down network configuration issues, but at least we know it basically only needs DHCP configured and any previous settings removed.
<vali> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> vali: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vali> nice :)
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i'm just trying to make sure we actually made progress here. so do you think this is solved for now?
<filifunk2> KanekiKun: hi, referred over by JimBuntu...are you busy?
 * JimBuntu runs to the corner to devour his cookie.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: there seems to be an intermittent issue with your keyboard loosing connection to the computer (based on the logs you posted). maybe try plugging the keyboard into a different usb connector.
<fred1807> TIL Ubuntu wont have global menus anymore?
<fred1807> This is sad
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, its my computer sorry
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: how do you mean?
<gt8ost4l> its always disconnecting stuff
<tellollet> woy seto
<gt8ost4l> i have to wait till december to get a new pc
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so there's a general hardware issue?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, yup
<tellollet> seto
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: ah, okay, please try to point such things out when asking for support in the future, it can make it easier to debug things.
<gt8ost4l> i didnt know it was that important
<tellollet> hmm
<Sven_vB> looks like I ran out of PIDs. I stopped lots of services, especially one that forked a lot very fast, but still I get "fork: Cannot allocate memory" on every other command. any way to fix this w/o reboot?
<ncuptea> telolet indo?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: that's why i'm just pointing it out for next time, i'm not blaming you.. ;-) this general issue can be the result of an undersized power supply unit.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: ...but there can be a couple other reasons, too, so if you'll replace the hardware in december anyways, maybe you dont want to spend time on finding this out.
<tellollet> ncuptea yes i'm indo
<tellollet> ncuptea are you from indonesia ?
<tomreyn> !ot | tellollet
<ubottu> tellollet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tellollet> what is ot tomreyn ?
<ncuptea> a couple day ago i just success install android x86 side by side in ubuntu.. the problem is my external wifi card not detected by os, any body give advice for my case?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, nop i aint replacing anything
<JBzh> Good afternoon. I've seen that there're some discussions about this, including in bugreports, but it's not easy to find informations about how to change default graphics in Gnome and Ubuntu. I can't find how to change the default wallpaper for new users (to a corporate one, we're deploying desktops using PXE/Preseed)
<tomreyn> tellollet: anything that's not about ubuntu support Q&A. but sorry, i think i'm overdoing it.
<ncuptea> tolelet, sama sy indonesia juga.. tepatnya dr bogor
<tellollet> ncuptea, oh gw dari depok lumayan deket
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: maybe pay a visit to a nearby pc repairs place then, have them check the system's power supply. this can be quick and cheap.
<ncuptea> kegiatan?
<tomreyn> !en | ncuptea, tellollet
<ubottu> ncuptea, tellollet: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<u0_a134> oi
<tellollet> speak english sorry everyone
<ncuptea> its just personal tom betwen telolet, sorry
<sveinse> Under gnome managed X config, is it possible to configure different DPI on two screens. I'm running two 4k displays, one 15" and one 32", so everything is tiny on the 15"
<ncuptea> ok tom
<u0_a134> hy
<u0_a134> where are you from
<tomreyn> ncuptea: you can /query each other or form a new channel for this.
<tellollet> uo_a134 change your nick
<tellollet> sorry Tom
<tomreyn> no problem, we just like to keep it strictly to support over here.
<u0_a134> how to change nick my nic erorr
<wendico> hello there, to boot win7, win10 and ubuntu 18 my BIOS should set up to uefi or legacy? thank you
<tomreyn> since the channel can get busy
<tellollet> u0_a134 indonesian people ?
<ncuptea> wendice, uefi or legacy support
<tomreyn> wendico: if you currently have none of them installed, and linux boots fine from uefi, use uefi.
<u0_a134> not
<tellollet> oh
<ncuptea> haha
<u0_a134> hy
<tomreyn> wendico: if you have one or more of them installed already, and dont plan to reinstall them, you'll need to stick what is currently set.
<ncuptea> ubuntu-id channel is empty :D
<u0_a134> x
<ncuptea> maybe reinstall grub
<ncuptea> tom : what u're activity about computer os? desktop or server
<TheBloke> Hello. I'm trying to install autossh on Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS.  trying to run "autossh" says it can be installed with sudo apt install autossh, but when I try that, it says "Unable to locate package autossh".  I need autossh as a dependency for other software I'm installing.  Has it been removed or renamed or something?  Googling seems to show it's still in the repo.  I have run sudo apt update, and other packages install OK. Thanks.
<u0_a212> hallo
<u0_a212> hllo
<tomreyn> u0_a212: hi. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<u0_a212> what this entot :v kamvrert gak ngerti
<ncuptea> TheBloke, the package is openssh-server
<whoami> hy
<whoami> hy brother
<wendico> tomreyn: thank you
<TheBloke> ncuptea: ah that includes autossh?  OK thanks a lot
<u0_a212> oii
<ncuptea> thebloke, are u use hardy on 2018?
<u0_a212> nama gw jelek anjeg
<whoami> haha tolol
<tomreyn> !en | u0_a212
<ubottu> u0_a212: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheBloke> ncuptea: I'm using Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS
<whoami> plzz give me virus
<tomreyn> !ot | whoami
<ubottu> whoami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> whoami, please stay on-topic
<leftyfb> whoami: This is an ubuntu support channel. Trolling is offtopic here.
<whoami> haha okay sorry friend
<u0_a212> we chat same bot?
<tellollet> what is ot tomreyn ?
<tellollet> hallo whoami
<tomreyn> !ot > tellollet
<ubottu> tellollet, please see my private message
<whoami> hy
<ncuptea> maybe whoami is cracker.. lol
<whoami> haha
<u0_a212> oiii :v
<tellollet> ncuptea whoami from indonesia too
<ncuptea> yes i now
<u0_a212> how tu chat private?
<tellollet> oh
<u0_a212> how to chat private?
<whoami> haha where are you from ncuptea indo ?
<tellollet> wa me
<tomreyn> whoami: please stay on topic
<whoami> haha
<ncuptea> but still follow the rule.. haha, because tomrey or obuttu have angry to us.. haha
<tellollet> tom are you bot ?
<TheBloke> ncuptea: openssh-server does not contain autssh
<TheBloke> *autossh
<whoami> how to use ubuntu man ?
<TheBloke> I already have openssh-server installed, but I don't have autossh.   I thought the package was called autossh, that's what I see on the web.  Maybe I am missing some repository?
<tellollet> tom what is ot ?
<ncuptea> thebloke, i just use openssh package for remote via ssh
<tellollet> introduce my self ?
<tomreyn> TheBloke: it's called "autossh" indeed
<ncuptea> u can read the man page
<u0_a212> gak jelas anjay
<leftyfb> TheBloke: autossh is the name of the package. It's in the Universe repo
<TheBloke> tomreyn: any idea why "sudo apt install autossh" says No package matching autossh is available"
<TheBloke> Oh maybe I don't have the universe repo?
<tomreyn> TheBloke: you may not have the right apt sources setup
<TheBloke> OK I got it now, I needed to do "sudo add-apt-repository universe".  Thanks guys
<tomreyn> oh this works? that's good to know
<tellollet> what ?
<tellollet> i don't understand wtf
<leftyfb> tellollet: what can we help you with?
<tellollet> i can't speak english
<ncuptea> any body use squidserver on local area network and cache https not http?
<leftyfb> !id | tellollet
<ubottu> tellollet: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<leftyfb> ncuptea: try #ubuntu-server
<TheBloke> is it possible to cache https? Surely all content is encrypted end-to-end
<ncuptea> lefty, i use and run debian 7 for router
<leftyfb> ncuptea: then you're in the wrong support channel
<leftyfb> ncuptea: go to #debian for support
<tellollet> ok ok
<tellollet> i off
<oswald> Hello, how do i change my default window manager? i just installed i3-wm and i have automatic login on and it logs me into gnome/gdm3 how can i change the defeault window manager so i automaticly log into i3?
<ncuptea> same debian or ubuntu in hierarci files
<leftyfb> ncuptea: we do not support Debian here. Go to #debian
<prsstnt> i'm getting quite a lot of bugs in this latest release
<leftyfb> prsstnt: start with 1 and detail it here.
<leftyfb> oswald: turn off autologin, log out, pick your WM and login and reenable autologin
<ncuptea> ok lefty, but my question is setup squid as server for cache https if any body has success runing
<prsstnt> in firefox and some other apps, the mouse is behaving very strangely when i hover over the top sections
<leftyfb> ncuptea: your question is not related to ubuntu. Go to #debian for support.
<ncuptea> what is topic in here? sorry
<leftyfb> prsstnt: got a screenshot or video? Or explain what you mean by "strangely"? Also, what version of ubuntu and what video chipset?
<JimBuntu>  /topic
<oswald> ok will try thanks
<leftyfb> ncuptea: This is Ubuntu support
<TheBloke> and it's not possible to cache https anyway, at least not without instigating a man-in-the-middle attack
<ncuptea> all around system of ubuntu? ok
<Zexaron> >Hello
<tomreyn> ncuptea: can you tell me how you found this chat?
<Zexaron> does ubuntu support full boot into RAM ?
<JimBuntu> Zexaron, yes
<leftyfb> TheBloke: incorrect
<tomreyn> ncuptea: in private, please
<Zexaron> JimBuntu: Could I make a custom ISO and enable that ?
<JimBuntu> Zexaron, you can. There are probably a few tutorials even.
<JimBuntu> Zexaron, example https://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/
<JimBuntu> Zexaron, very old example, but you should be able to find something much more modern
<Zexaron> JimBuntu: I was gettiong tired of using sata drives to do maintenance on multiple PCs, I thought of making a bootable multiboot USB stick with several linux distros and utilities (clonezilla), the problem is the only practical things is a volatile live version but it has to be fully into RAM, persistence file or installation to USB is very sloow unpractical
<Zexaron> I'm tired of having to open up a PC, disconnect sata, rearrange, killing my legs and back, tired of that nonsense
<prsstnt> 18.04, "intel hd" graphics, the mouse is duplicated multiple times when scrolling over certain things,  leftyfb
<prsstnt> no video or pic atm
<leftyfb> Zexaron: is this onsite support or in your place of business?
<Zexaron> And needing to have a 120 GB SSD just for a few linux apps is wierd
<prsstnt> what is the command to find graphics card?
<Zexaron> this is home
<leftyfb> Zexaron: thought about setting up a PXE server with live OS's loaded?
<leftyfb> prsstnt: lspci|grep -i vga
<Zexaron> I don't have budget for anything other than an USB right now
<Zexaron> USB stick
<leftyfb> Zexaron: you could build this on a $5 raspberry pi
<prsstnt> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 21)
<leftyfb> or even in a linux container on an existing machine
<Zexaron> But I didn't bother buying anything fast, most USBs have pisspoor random/4K read writes, the EXTREME FAST ones are even worse than the normal ones
<Zexaron> Sandisk Cruzer Extreme USB3 is exception, but it's old and scarse, I wasn't able to get it locally, nor Amazon.de, only Amazon.com which is overseas
<leftyfb> Zexaron: lets stay on topic please.
<Zexaron> There is the new Sandisk Extreme GO USB3.1 but it's not a proper successor, it's not the same, so I didn't buy anything
<leftyfb> Zexaron: lets stay on topic please.
<xuanrui> Hm, I see that my problem is that my GDM is outdated
<xuanrui> I updated GDM and got my desktop back
<xuanrui> problem is, my display become extremely flaky
<leftyfb> xuanrui: what version of ubuntu?
<xuanrui> I can't even chromium/ubuntu now
<xuanrui> 18.04
<ncuptea> btw, why my ubuntu trusty make my old hardware overheal better than my 10.04, because kernel or what?
<tomreyn> prsstnt: can you post the output of: sudo dmidecode --type bios --type baseboard --type system
<ncuptea> **oveheat
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | prsstnt
<ubottu> prsstnt: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<xuanrui> to be specific, 18.04.01, driver nvidia-390, graphics card GTX 960M
<leftyfb> xuanrui: then you weren't running an "outdated" GDM
<ncuptea> tom, in private
<leftyfb> ncuptea: 10.04 is 3 years OEL
<xuanrui> I was not, I just got the updates from apt
<tomreyn> ncuptea: do it again, please, i missed it
<xuanrui> and that fixed my display problems albeit giving me new (less severe) problems
<ncuptea> yes lefty, but 10.04 not help me if any new harware plug in like usb dongle in new version and other
<Sven_vB> how can I test my new cron job file in /etc/cron.d that has a @restart line?
<prsstnt> tomreyn, https://paste.ofcode.org/A5tx2t7YH9CR2CrKA8WzRg
<wendico> after testing a couple of ubuntu 18 installations, it seems that have made permanent changes to my BIOS. I disconected all drives, i mean all of them, leave just mouse and my bios shows this https://imgur.com/a/WRKxxHt
<wendico> Any clue on how to remove that "Ubuntu" from my bios? i removed electricity and batterry few minutes, then i booted bios asked me load default and i did, i go into bios with no kind of data drive added but still show that "boot overwrite" named ubuntu and both can be choosed as boot drives
<leftyfb> wendico: that's not your BIOS. It's EFI
<tomreyn> prsstnt: i'm looking at it, give me a sec
<leftyfb> wendico: there's probably an EFI editor somewhere in your BIOS. Or boot a live CD and edit it somewhow.
<wendico> leftyfb: thank you. reading on EFI to learn, i have ready boot cds to solve it. Thanks for the info.
<tomreyn> prsstnt: hmm i can't seem to identify the exact model, do you know which one it is, does it sa yon the bottom?
<ncuptea> i must left.. thanks all
<tomreyn> prsstnt: also, can you "dmesg | pastebinit"
<skinux> Does adding entry in /etc/hosts require restart?
<ryuo> skinux: no...?
<skinux> Okay
<prsstnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nj9w6NkBx7/ not sure the model, should i disconnected and take apart pc?
<ryuo> prsstnt: dmidecode can tell you.
<tomreyn> prsstnt: no, its ok then
<ryuo> Seems it gives it away.
<ryuo> DMI: Packard Bell iMedia S2984/iMedia S2984, BIOS R01-A4 11/03/2015
<tomreyn> ryuo: we tried this, but i couldnt match it to anything on the vendor website
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> found this
<ryuo> http://www.packardbell.com/pb/nl/NL/content/model/DT.U95MH.001
<tharkun18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ntd> when is an updated gdm3 for xenial coming? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-14424.html
<leftyfb> ntd: it's being worked on. That CVE was literally updated yesterday. Have some patience.
<ntd> sure, was just surprised to see that libreoffice apparently had been prioritized?
<ntd> :)
<leftyfb> ntd: different dev groups completely
<tomreyn> ryuo: so it's maybe "DT.U95MH.001", so a iMedia xx.U94 [U95,U96,U9H,UA3,UA4] series
<rory> When I install some package that pauses to prompt for a value, then I later uninstall that package, how can I have it prompt me again when I reinstall? Seems if I just do "apt remove" and "apt install" it remembers what I entered last time. Where are those values stored?
<tomreyn> prsstnt: i wass just checking the model number to see whether there are bios updates available. but apparently packard bellmakes none available for this system.
<ph88> when is the 4.16 kernel coming to ubuntu 18.04 ?
<prsstnt> tomreyn, i think it's a feature that is made for smartphones/tablets that just screws up desktop versions or something
<prsstnt> basically the mouse is letting you know where it was
<prsstnt> happens on taskbars and even when i scroll over usernames here
<prsstnt> on hexchat
<prsstnt> and links
<Stochastix_> If I have a copy of the whole ubuntu repo,  can I point both us.archives.ubuntu and security.ubuntu at the same repo ?
<JBzh> rory: uninstall keeps the configuration files. You may want to uninstall --purge
<rory> yeah I tried with that, and checked the resulting config files are deleted
<rory> it seems like dpkg itsself is remembering the values I entered the first time
<Stochastix_> When i ping them, they go to different servers on the  internet, but is the content basically the same?
<rory> Is it dpkg-recongifure that I need?
<JBzh> rory: dpkg-reconfigure will ask you again these questions, yes
<armyriad24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<armyriad24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<amosbird> Hi, how can I install g++ 8.2 in ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> prsstnt: so a 'mouse pointer finder' feature, you mean?
<vlkwgn> ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS with kernel 4.15.0-30-generic and microcode 0x8e spectre and meltdown mitigation: https://imgur.com/a/aa50cJb
<leftyfb> !latest | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<prsstnt> so i get the feeling i should get an AMD chip in the future
<tomreyn> prsstnt: there is definitely an issue with your intel integrated graphics / the i915 driver for it oin this kernel version.
<prsstnt> otherwise everything is fine, so i might just live with it
<prsstnt> just gets confusing to know where the mouse is sometimes lol
<ryuo> prsstnt: what's the issue?
<leftyfb> amosbird: you could try installing gcc-8
<tomreyn> prsstnt: have a look at line 773 and 789 of what you posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nj9w6NkBx7/
<prsstnt> ah
<prsstnt> some mischievous interrupt
<tomreyn> prsstnt: these 'perf' messages can just mean that parts of the hardware aren't catching up fast enough with other parts since the system is pretty busy currently, but the warning after this is a kernel oops and should not happen during normsal operation.
<ryuo> fun.
<ryuo> prsstnt: i get these a lot: [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<ryuo> no idea why.
<tomreyn> that's a different issue, though
<tomreyn> prsstnt: is the desktop generally very slow to respond to your actions?
<prsstnt> no, generally very fast tomreyn
<tarzeau__> do people remember protracker or fasttracker2?
<prsstnt> (since moving frmo windows)
<tomreyn> prsstnt: okay, so also on 18.04, right?
<prsstnt> yes
<prsstnt> 	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<prsstnt> it seems to be getting worse and worse though
<tomreyn> prsstnt: if you'll be looking for new hardwar e(since oyu mentioned this previously), try not to buy a 'celeron' again. those are not very well supported by intel on linux.
<prsstnt> ok
<prsstnt> i won't be buying intel against since they release stuff that is broken tbh
<prsstnt> unless they publically apologise for this spectre crap
<prsstnt> :)
<ryuo> prsstnt: AMD is also impacted.
<ryuo> prsstnt: same logic could be applied there.
<prsstnt> really?
<prsstnt> will have to make my own graphics cards then i guess
 * prsstnt goes down the mine
<ryuo> prsstnt: yes? i meant the CPU stuff.
<prsstnt> oh yes it's cpu
<ryuo> prsstnt: only one AMD is certainly immune to is meltdown.
<tomreyn> prsstnt: also spectre variant 3 + 3a for all we know.
<tomreyn> err 3 is meltdown
<ryuo> I recently bought a bristol ridge laptop. Seems to be effected but meltdown as the mitigations are all active.
<T3ll0ll3T> hallo
<T3ll0ll3T> where is tom
<T3ll0ll3T> can i ask ?
<cfhowlett> this is ubuntu support, T3ll0ll3T .
<ryuo> tomreyn: seems to read the same files I checked under /sys.
<T3ll0ll3T> what is metasploit ?
<Pcost8300> hello everyone and good morning, i would like to know how do i get workspaces when i boot on command line only ?
<ryuo> Pcost8300: use other virtual consoles?
<Pcost8300> ryou: i will search about it, im not using graphic user interface...
<wendico> hello, i enabled uefi (disable csm support on my bios) as suggested for a fresh ubuntu install, but, when disabling csm support my pc doesnt boot unless i remove my graphics card.
<wendico> may my graphic card really need to enable csm support to work?
<ryuo> Pcost8300: this doesn't require one. Ctrl-Alt-F1 F2 F3, etc.
<wendico> with onboard graphics everything goes well without csm support
<Pcost8300> ryou thank very much i didnt understand you at first. Thank you
<tomreyn> wendico: if your graphics card is an nvidia, you may need to use !nomodeset or updated graphics drivers from a PPa to make things work.
<tomreyn> * !ppa
<tomreyn> !nomodeset > wendico
<ubottu> wendico, please see my private message
<wendico> yes, soz, english my 3rd language, i mean if disabled csm support my computer doesnt work at all, makes 3 beeps and cant even go into bios
<prsstnt> tomreyn, what should i do about this issue do you think?
<RandomTech> hello everyone
<tomreyn> prsstnt: you could try a less demanding desktop environment, such as xubuntu, ubuntu mate, lubuntu.
<wendico> does a graphic card (mine is gygabyte) may need csm support to boot?
<rory> When a user's password expires, SSH prompts for the password even when using an RSA key to authenticate, is it possible to change the behaviour so I can use an SSH key to authenticate even if the password is expired?
<leftyfb> wendico: did you look up what CSM support is?
<T3ll0ll3t> hmm
<leftyfb> rory: why bother with password expiring if you're using ssh keys? Just disable password auth completely
<wendico> legtyfb yes i read up, to support legacy hd system on old os instead of uefy, if enabled, i can chosse weather legacy or uefy
<prsstnt> thanks
<wendico> so since im gonna use only win10 and ubutu18 i dont need legacy thus disabling csm should make my bios work only with uefi and efi
<RandomTech> Does anyone here know how i could make a group of servers have distributed storage that the home directory lives on? I do not have access to a dedicated storage server at the moment
<tomreyn> wendico: unlikely. also gigabyte is just the vendor brand name, mat matters is the actual graphics chipset. "lspci -nn | grep -i video" should tell you what you have there
<tomreyn> wendico: with 'unlikley' i was responding to <wendico> does a graphic card (mine is gygabyte) may need csm support to boot?
<wendico> but doing disabling csm support makes my computer not boot at all, not even to bios, unless i remove my graphic card so i guess my card also needs some legacy support
<leftyfb> wendico: so leave CSM enabled
<tomreyn> prsstnt: you're welcome. you can switch to those by just installing additional packages and choosing to login to the other desktop on login.
<wendico> exactly, but since i was sugested not to coz not needed....
<tomreyn> prsstnt: so no need to reinstaöö
<wendico> i didnt know csm also needed for graphics cards
<tomreyn> prsstnt: so no need to reinstall
<rory> leftyfb: that is a good point, I know we'll never use password auth, so I can just disable it globally. Thanks.
<tomreyn> wendico: if your system will not boot with a certain combination of mainboard model, firmware version, graphics card then those are really ##hardware topics, not exactly ubuntu related.
<tomreyn> wendico: i'd try getting the latest mainboard firmware then, might help. maybe also a firmware update for the graphcis card, if available.
<tomreyn> wendico: you could also ask in ##hardware
<wendico> noted down, thank you im sorry to bother offtopic. thank you all
<bratchley> is there an easy way to delete just the known_hosts entry for a particular server? The server names appear to be base64 encoded now or something
<bratchley> I'm on 18.04
<ntd> ssh-keygen -f "/path/to/known_hosts" -R %hostname/ip%
<T3ll0ll3t>  hmm
<tomreyn> T3ll0ll3t: do you need any ubuntu support?
<bratchley> ntd: thank you much
<bratchley> any idea why the change was made?
<RandomTech> Does anyone know of a distributed storage option that i can bind home directories to?
<pavelz> what is super-O shortcut in gnome ubnutu ?
<pavelz> It is interferening w my workj
<hateball> RandomTech: GlusterFS comes to mind
<ryuo> pavelz: mapped to orientation lock it appears.
<ryuo> pavelz: check your DE's keyboard shortcuts and disable it if you want it to be available for general use.
<rawtaz> hi. i have a question: i noticed that in the title of ubuntu.com it says "The leading operating system for ..." - what metric is the basis for that claim, that ubuntu is the leading operating system for these things?
<ryuo> rawtaz: it's probably just marketing language. a lot of places claim they're leading or leaders without anything to support it.
<rawtaz> ryuo: i agree, a lot of them do. but that doesnt make it more right, if there's no basis for it. so the question remains
<rawtaz> if ubuntu claims this, then presumably they should be able to explain what they base it on
<ryuo> rawtaz: My answer was, there probably isn't a real answer. But feel free to keep looking.
<rawtaz> ryuo: yes, let's hope someone else in here knows
<rawtaz> i mean, logically, if there is no "answer", then the company behind the site is simply lying is straight in the face
<leftyfb> rawtaz: feel free to reach out to Canonical: https://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us    otherwise, this is offtopic here. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<JimBuntu> rawtaz, https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere?utm_source=omgubuntu
<RandomTech> hateball: At first glance GlusterFS seems promissing but ill have to do more research
<rawtaz> JimBuntu: thanks. it doesnt however show that ubuntu is the leading one
<JimBuntu> rawtaz, come to #ubuntu-discuss please
<rawtaz> JimBuntu: sure
<arooni4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<prsstnt> it is very strange that this problem only started today
<Kaylas> hi all, i have a very old pc. When i try to install xubuntu 18 on it, after ask me about the update and other staff it stucks. any tips about it?
<hateball> RandomTech: you're still reliant on something like NFS on top of it so
<biger> hello
<pavelz> ryuo: thanks can;t find it tho on ubuntu
<pavelz> er gnome
<pavelz> seems the problem with all Super+key cobos
<pavelz> super combos don't get to thet app
<RandomTech> hateball: what do you mean?
<hateball> RandomTech: to mount a partition to use as /home you'll need to serve it over e.g NFS
<RandomTech> So I would use GlusterFS to bind the extra storage into a distributed network storage, then use NFS to bind /home to it?
<hateball> RandomTech: actually there is a glusterfs client I see now, was this always the case? hmmm
<hateball> RandomTech: anyhow I havent done more than try it ages ago, the docs seem good tho. like https://docs.gluster.org/en/latest/Administrator%20Guide/Setting%20Up%20Clients/
<RandomTech> thanks hateball, I'm currently tasked with reconfiguring some systems for a different purpose and i hope this helps
<chrisml> just changed the root password with kvm, it works in kvm but not ssh?
<dnsdns> hi, this is not exactly ubuntu related but someone here knows probably. Where exactly should I set a rDNS record if I'm using something like cloudflare DNS servers?
<rawtaz> ok great, this `do-release-upgrade` completely screwed itself up. there was a conflict with sshd_config, i opened a new shell to examine, and while i was typing a diff command i get python messages about keyboard interrupts, etc. upon trying to resurrect the window (given the option to do that or x to terminate it) it just puts me back to a state where it says another package manager is already running. pressing x to terminate took me back to the root p
<rawtaz> so the question is; after a screwup like that, how can i *continue* do-release-upgrade, or what should i do? i dont know the state of things, but clearly it was at the step where it's upgrading sshd
<tomreyn> chrisml: by default ubuntu doesn't have a root password set, the root account is locked and ssh login is only possible as restrcited users. restricted users can use sudo to run single comands as root, or, if needed, to escalate to root.
<chrisml> tomreyn it had a password set before and was working, then i restarted the server and couldn't login (the password changed somehow)
<tomreyn> chrisml: actually, this wasn't exactly correct. correactly, ssh authentication as root is only possible with authentication methods other than password authentication.
<chrisml> so i've changed it via kvm
<rawtaz> ill try just re-running do-release-upgrade
<chrisml> tomreyn shh login with root & a password was working a few hours ago, then it was rebooted and the password changed
<tomreyn> chrisml: the password will never change due to a reboot, unless the system was modified to do that.
<rawtaz> ok, that didnt work - it says there's no new version. so i guess it thinks it's already upgraded, even though it stopped during the sshd_config conflict
<chrisml> tomreyn yes, i think it might have been compromised
<chrisml> (not setup by me)
<chrisml> tomreyn i'm just wondering why the password wouldn't work in ssh, maybe the config has changed?
<chrisml> but ssh still prompts for a password for root
<tomreyn> chrisml: if you suspect the system is compromised, you should now power it off, then restore it from verified clean backups.
<chrisml> tomreyn yeah i know
<tomreyn> chrisml: what is PermitRootLogin set to in sshd_config
<tomreyn> chrisml: and when was this file last modified
<chrisml> tomreyn July 10
<chrisml> tomreyn permitrootlogin is commented out (#PermitRootLogin prohibit-password)
<chrisml> tomreyn does it default to yes?
<dnsdns> Anyone?
<tomreyn> chrisml: i would think it defaults to 'prohibit-password'
<chrisml> tomreyn 'PermitRootLogin no' at the bottom of the file
<chrisml> so, definitely compromised
<chrisml> that'll teach my friend from not hardening ubuntu servers!
<tomreyn> !patience | dnsdns
<ubottu> dnsdns: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> dnsdns: rdns is to be set by your hosting provider / network admin
<dnsdns> dnsdns: lets say I have a vps or a dedicated server. you mean I should ticket the data center or what?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: rDNS is managed by the owner/admin of the ip address. Not your domain. So, not you. If you're using cloudflare, all of their ip's are going to rDNS to their organization, not you.
<tasse28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tasse28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dnsdns> leftyfb: not me. ok but who? who should I ask to do it now?
<dnsdns> who's the IP owner?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: again, if you're using cloudflare, then the ip's will be theirs. They are not going to do rDNS for you.
<dnsdns> leftyfb: ok what should I do now?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: something else?
<dnsdns> having my own dns server?
<dnsdns> leftyfb: like?
<tomreyn> dnsdns: can you discuss what your goals are?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: again, your own DNS server will not help you. You do not own the ip's. If you're using Cloudflare, it's their ip's and they are the only ones who can change anything with them. But they will not since they have hundreds of them that your domain could possibly be coming from. Also other people's domains.
<dnsdns> tomreyn: it's for an email server.
<leftyfb> dnsdns: Then what does cloudflare have to do with it?
<rawtaz> is there a way to force re-doing everything that do-release-upgrade should have done (after that process was interrupted at the stage where sshd_config was supposed to be replaced)?
<dnsdns> leftyfb: I'm not sure if you understand what's going on. I'm not bound to cloudflare. they're just dns providers. I can change dns servers to what ever I want.
<leftyfb> dnsdns: If you're running an email server, then contact the owner of the ip that your email server is hosted with. It's unlikely they will change rDNS for your ip unless you're paying for a dedicated ip address
<dnsdns> rawtaz: I'm not sure if I understand you properly but maybe dpkg-reconfigure is what you're looking for?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: I understand more than you think
<dnsdns> leftyfb: who's the IP owner?
<dnsdns> the data center?
<RussellB2829>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dnsdns> and what will they do exactly there?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: if you're doing some sort of VPN/shared/dedicated/colo hosting in a datacenter, then sure. More likely your provider.
<dnsdns> It's not a host. it's a server.
<leftyfb> dnsdns: if you have a VPS, contact the VPS provider
<rawtaz> dnsdns: in summary; i ran do-release-upgrade. after running a while and doing stuff it told me there was a conflict between the system sshd_config and the new copy of that, asked me what to do. for various reasons in the end the do_release_upgrade was terminated here, entirely. i verified i still have the old sshd_config file in the system, so the upgrade was clearly not completed. if i re-run do-release-upgrade, it tells me there's nothing to do, which
<leftyfb> rawtaz: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt full-upgrade
<rawtaz> leftyfb: thanks! gonna read the man pages to understand it, then run it and see. cheers
<leftyfb> dnsdns: if you have a dedicated server in a facility, then contact whoever you are paying for your internet service
<dnsdns> leftyfb: ok so the first part is solved. It should be done by the datacenter. now the second question is, imagine I'm the datacenter, owning the IP. what should I do?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: I did say it was more likely your provider. But if you did own the ip address and were authoritative for it's subnet, then you would create an PTR record for the ip in question
<rawtaz> leftyfb: quick Q; where's the state of a package being configured or not yet configured stored? how can i tell that state for a given package?
<dnsdns> leftyfb: I know I should create a PTR record. I wanna know how though? where? I wanna learn that.
<leftyfb> dnsdns: https://www.apnic.net/about-apnic/corporate-documents/documents/resource-guidelines/reverse-zones/
<dnsdns> leftyfb: thanks a lot. reading it.
<dnsdns> leftyfb: afaik it's not the ip provider. I think it just needs a dns server on the server with the said IP that they can query.
<lotuspsychje> rawtaz: configs for packages are stored in /home is that what you need?
<dnsdns> that's probably what they mean by "IP owner".
<leftyfb> dnsdns: incorrect
<dnsdns> leftyfb: that's what bind does. no?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: your DNS server needs to be authoritative for that subnet in order for any other DNS servers to query it. You are not authoritative
<leftyfb> dnsdns: call your ip provider and ask if you can be authoritative for your static ip address(es). More likely they'll say no. But worth a shot. If they say yes, they'll ask for the ip address of the public DNS server you're running and you'll need to setup PTR records for that/those ip(s)
<leftyfb> dnsdns: if they say no, you can sometimes ask them to create a PTR for you over the phone. You'll tell them what you want it to be and they'll set it up
<leftyfb> dnsdns: but again, I doubt any of this will happen
<dnsdns> so I can't have a proper ptr at all?:/
<leftyfb> dnsdns: unlikely. But you won't know until you call your ip provider.
<dnsdns> leftyfb: that's for public dns. what if I have my own dns server on the same vps?
<leftyfb> dnsdns: for your own local, non-routable ip's, then sure. Run your own BIND server. Go to town.
<leftyfb> dnsdns: that's basically what routers do
<faLUCE> Hello (18.04).  I created a hotspot wi-fi connection on an usb dongle with network-manager (GUI). I can see the hotspot in list, and my android device sees it as well. However, my android device can't connect to it (generic error)... what can I check in order to fix that? thanks
<dnsdns> That's silly. so basically if I want to have a proper mail server, I should ask help of the datacenter?
<rawtaz> hmm. there's a  /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 87 --configure <tons of packages here>  still running on my system, probably started due to do-release-upgrade. is there any way i can kick it to make it continue its work?
<rawtaz> looks like this: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9091536
<leftyfb> dnsdns: It's not silly. It's called security. And yes, if you want to run your own email server you need to go through the proper channels and setup the proper acl's in order to not contribute to the garbage that currently exists on the internet
<faLUCE> here's the guid I followed:  https://www.intrawebsolns.com/how-to-create-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-or-linux-mint-19-tara-android-is-supported/   ....
<dnsdns> Thanks a lot.
<rawtaz> lotuspsychje: no, sorry, im talking about dpkg status about packages being configured or not
<ppf> leftyfb, dnsdns: you got that backwards i think
<dnsdns> ppf: tell me more
<leftyfb> faLUCE: check the ipv4 settings, make sure it's set to shared
<leftyfb> ppf: which part are you saying I have backwards. I've done this a few times in my life.
<ppf> the dns has to be authoritative for a domain
<ppf> not an ip
<leftyfb> ppf: not for PTR records. PTR records don't care who owns the domain
<tomreyn> ppf: for a mail server, you want both forward and reverse lookups to 'work', roughly spoken.
<leftyfb> ^
<ppf> indeed, turns out i didn't read far up enough :)
<dnsdns> tomreyn: so you also confirm leftyfb ?
 * rawtaz bbl
<tomreyn> dnsdns: of course
<ppf> dnsdns: yes, they're right
<dnsdns> ok thanks guys. thanks a lot.
<dnsdns> specially you leftyfb
<tomreyn> faLUCE: hey faLUCE. not every wireless chipset can work as an AP. have you verified that yours can?
<faLUCE> leftleg_: ipv4 settings is shared, ipv6 is ignored.
<RandomTech> Does anyone know of a Distributed storage solution that i can bind /home to
<faLUCE> tomreyn: yes, I used to use it as AP, it stopped working since some weeks
<RandomTech> I basically want each blade to share there storage with eachother
<tomreyn> faLUCE: so what happened some weeks ago?
<faLUCE> tomreyn: dunno
<leftyfb> RandomTech: you've already asked the question and were given an adequate answer
<faLUCE> here's the syslog:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npYryMGPh6/
<RandomTech> Sorry about that i was trying to find a another option so i would have a few to compare
<RandomTech> my bad leftyfb
<leftyfb> RandomTech: google can also help you if you need more options then what has been given here. Constantly asking hoping for a different answer isn't the best way to go about it
<AC`97_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> RandomTech: drbd, ceph are other options for network storage, also NBD.
<pikapika> If it is advised to update kernel to a specific version to fix some security problem, does it generally mean its okay if my system already shows a higher number?
<leftyfb> pikapika: depends on where you installed that kernel from. If you're concerned about such things, you should still with the HWE kernels available in the LTS releases of Ubuntu
<leftyfb> still/stick
<pikapika> I actually haven taken any special steps or downloaded kernel from anywhere else
<leftyfb> pikapika: what version of ubuntu and which kernel are you running?
<tomreyn> pikapika: if this higher number is that of the *running* (not just an installed) kernel and this running kernel is an ubuntu kernel, the chances are pretty good it's fixed there. but to be sure, you should subscribe (for free) to  https://usn.ubuntu,com
<pikapika> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<pikapika> Linux version 4.15.0-30-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-003) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10)) #32~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 26 20:25:39 UTC 2018
<pikapika> How to know which one is currently running?
<leftyfb> pikapika: -31 is the latest
<leftyfb> pikapika: uname -a
<pikapika> the second line is from /proc/version
<leftyfb> that'll work as well
<faLUCE> any clue?
<tomreyn> pikapika: cat /proc/version tells you what is currently running, uname -a, too.
<pikapika> okay I will check out that usn thing
<tomreyn> pikapika: there is also https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<tomreyn> faLUCE: i've never setup an AP, but i assume the device would not be scanning in this mode. yours tries to scan and fails, making me think it is not operating in AP mode
<faLUCE> tomreyn: in fact wpa_supplicant should not do anything for it
<pikapika> tomreyn, everything says DNE or not affected, does that mean I am okay?
<pikapika> oh wait
<pikapika> there are numbers in some of them
<tomreyn> pikapika: yes, if you looked up the right package and version on the correct release.
<faLUCE> tomreyn: should I disable wpa_supplicant for that interface?
<tomreyn> faLUCE: i don't know, it might be needed for client authentication, but i'm really not into APs
<tomreyn> faLUCE: so which chipset do you have there?
<faLUCE> tomreyn: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<jonfatino> Question here on pxe booting ubuntu livecd. So right now I have kernel = http bla   and initrd = http bla   and then  for args I have the following.   imgargs vmlinuz boot=casper netboot=http fetch=http://10.10.10.10/boot_templates/ubuntu_test/filesystem.squashfs
<jonfatino> Anyone have a guide or know how to pack the squashfs file system into initrd so it doesn't have to get networking online and then download squashfs seperately?
<ppf> how do i install a specific version of a package?
<jonfatino> ipxe can just download kerenl (vmlinux) and initird and boom done
<ppf> if the package has dependencies of its own, apt install pkg=version fails
<Tycale>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ppf> i'm on xenial and i'd like to downgrade gcc
<faLUCE> Hello (Ubuntu 18.04).  I created a hotspot wi-fi connection on an usb dongle with network-manager (GUI). I can see the hotspot in list, and my android device sees it as well. However, my android device can't connect to it (generic error)... what can I check in order to fix that? thanks
<faLUCE> here's the syslog:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npYryMGPh6/   .  It seems that it (unsuccessfully) calls wpa_supplicant (why??)
<frazr> Hi there folks, anyone know of a tool that can visualize output from lets say a cronjob running iostat/vmstat once per hour or something like that? :)
<frazr> Dont want to complicate things with metrics exporting for this machine
<faLUCE> it seems that network-manager has messed up. In fact it shows an old connection (after booting) which I can't edit and I can't remove
<ppf> frazr: how about prometheus
<faLUCE> is there a way to purge network manager to its default?
<frazr> ppf: yeah i want something simpler for this machine, kinda new i would get that answer, dont want to be running node-exporter on this machine, just some simple collecting of those commands
<frazr> s/new/knew :)
<koichirose> Hello! I just upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04 and something is wrong with the repositories. When I launch apt update I get:   Unknown error executing apt-key. This happens for archive.ubuntu.com repositories as well as custom ones. I googled and tried everything possible but can’t fix it…
<ppf> frazr: what does 'visualize' mean then?
<ppf> like, just export the output to a file and serve it in a webserver ?
<frazr> like basic charts , generated html or something like that
<frazr> basically yea
<frazr> could write some stuff with the help of highcharts or something myself, but dont want to spend the time, should exist something like this
<tomreyn> faLUCE: you can edit connection profiles using nmcli, this should still work when the GUI fails. last option is to remove configurations off /etc/NetworkManager (yes, mixed case :-( ) and to systemctl restart network-manager.service
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: can you hastebin the full output to the channel please, volunteers might take a look for you
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: here is the output of apt update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RxNR26BP9y/
<zap_> hall
<tomreyn> frazr: sounds like you'Re in the process of reinventing munin
<oswald> Hello i have a question, i am trying to bind multimedia keys to my i3wm, and online i find ppl using 'playerctl' but apperently thats not installed on my default unbuntu. My question is: what does ubuntu 18.04 use by defualt?(which command in terminal to change song/pause)
<jwhisnant> frazr: or collectd or etcd or graphite or grafana or ...
<faLUCE> tomreyn: let me check
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: your sources are full with external ppa's, we dont support those here mate
<garrettkajmowicz> I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM. I'm attempting and failing to collect a core dump. I get the initial panic on the console, but then the system hangs rather than attempting to load the dump kernel. I followed this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html.en
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: best you can do is revert your system to vanila ubuntu with ppapurge
<garrettkajmowicz> What can I do to get working kernel core dumps?
<lotuspsychje> oswald: have you tryed the #i3 channel?
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: updating from 16.04 to 18.04 disabled my external PPAs and I had that issue anyway. It doesn’t seem related
<oswald> lotuspsychje: actually i'm new to IRC aswell if you could tell me how to join :D that would be great,
<oswald> i'm using XChat btw
<tomreyn> koichirose: can you show the output of: dpkg -l apt gnupg; apt-key list
<lotuspsychje> oswald: surely mate, type /join #i3
<zap_> hi
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | oswald see also
<ubottu> oswald see also: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<koichirose> tomreyn: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K78nw2C6Mn/
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: hmm getting a 404 on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: I’m not, I can see this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/
<faLUCE> tomreyn: in another channel they told me to check if dhcp server is installed for that hotspot
<ceibal> hola
<faLUCE> tomreyn: (meanwhile I cleaned the messed previous connections)
<ceibal> hola q ase
<ceibal> puto
<ceibal> pii
<oswald_> why can't i join #i3
<tomreyn> koichirose: also the output of this please: sha256sum /usr/bin/gpg /usr/bin/gpgv /usr/bin/apt-key
<frazr> tomreyn thanks, checking out munin, but seems like the simplest option would just be to install prometheus-node-exporter and go with those metrics :P
<tomreyn> koichirose: actually this first: sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::gpgv=true 2>&1
<tomreyn> frazr: probably a better option, yes, miunin is oooold and sloooow.
<jamies> I try to click the system settings in Unity to change my desktop resolution and it keeps logging me out of the session and sending me back to the login manager
<jamies> Any suggestions for logs to check for errors?
<frazr> tomreyn: :) thanks anyway
<koichirose> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXsGc99h9j/
<koichirose> and the sha256sum output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jzsw9HbMGy/
<tomreyn> faLUCE: you'll also need hostapd installed if you haven't, but none of those should cause the error messages you have logged.
<faLUCE> tomreyn: damn, hostapd was not installed
<faLUCE> let me install it
<ledeni> jamies: try run 'gnome-control-center' in terminal
<faLUCE> tomreyn: after installing the issue remains
<faLUCE> ...
<tomreyn> faLUCE: yes, as expected. i'm not the right person to help with the hotspot / AP, sorry.
<jonfatino> *sigh* #ubuntu get your stuff together. Update casper to include fetch=http:// bla  filesystem.squashfs   Debian has had this for years and there are merge requests pending
<jonfatino> https://pastebin.com/raw/V6W39XJu
<tomreyn> koichirose: interesting issue. can you run this again, then hit ctrl-c pretty quickly and see if you end up with files which match (ls) /tmp/apt* ?   sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::gpgv=true
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: can this help https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<spinningCat> can you suggest me good irc client except hexchat and kvirc?
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: weechat, irssi
<koichirose> tomreyn: I have three of them: apt.conf.mmuxas,  apt.data.ISSz1G, apt.sig.l0B3Az
<koichirose> do you want me to paste their contents?
<tomreyn> koichirose: very well, when you run " ls -l /tmp/apt* " do they have very close timestamps? just seconds apart?
<faLUCE> lotuspsychje: I have two network cards. 1) usb dongle  2) the mobo's one
<koichirose> tomreyn: I’d say they’ve been created at the exact same time
<faLUCE> lotuspsychje: I use Lubuntu and I don't see the menu you linked
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: right, thats the guide for ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> koichirose: please show the output of: sudo -u _apt /usr/bin/apt-key --readonly verify /tmp/apt.sig* /tmp/apt.data* ; echo $?
<koichirose> tomreyn: with the last “?”?
<koichirose> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gynjCQPxTz/
<meem> Hi
<n0t3py> Hi :)
<tomreyn> koichirose: yes, looks like you did so
<meem> how can i join channels with # ?? it says my name is owned by another user ?
<n0t3py> meem, type /join #channel
<meem> n0t3py i didt join the channel but i can't chat :(
<meem> n0t3py it says i can't send to channel ##
<n0t3py> hmm
<leftyfb> meem: go to #freenode for support with joining other channels
<leftyfb> meem: type: /join #freenode
<meem> Ok
<n0t3py> i dont know, but I think authority is required.
<meem> thanks
<tomreyn> koichirose: pastebinit <( set +e; sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::gpgv=true 2>&1; set -e; )
<tomreyn> koichirose: ^ please also run this
<Guest37687>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<koichirose> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dJ6pFJrmpR/ (I’ve been copying and pasting this whole time, not knowing about pastebinit -.-)
<n0t3py> Because you can write on this channel, this mean you have got different problems. Please join to freenode help channel
<FortunateSon> Soooooo what's the status on all this IRC spam?  Anyone know?
<koichirose> should it show something else next to Good, Bad, etc?
<lotuspsychje> FortunateSon: question for #freenode
<FortunateSon> lotuspsychje: yeah, you're probably right.
<n0t3py> ok, good by :)
<tomreyn> koichirose: sorry, should have told you about pastebinit. i was actually hoping it would say more than nothing for Good / Bad, yes
<johnlage11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<koichirose> tomreyn: what can I do? :(
<tomreyn> koichirose: does this work around it? sudo apt clean; sudo apt-get update
<koichirose> tomreyn: nope, tried a lot of times
<koichirose> I read something about moving my trusted.gpg files, but maybe I did it wrong. Do you know something about it?
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: see also #ubuntu-mirrors perhaps they have a clue?
<koichirose> ok
<new_user> If I use an Hard drive enclosure for a laptop's hardrive, should I use USB2.0 or USb3.0? Is usb 3.0 gonna fry my hard disk if I plug it in USB3.0 port?
<tomreyn> koichirose: can you please: sudo apt-key del 'C47415DFF48C09645B78609416126D3A3E5C1192'; sudo apt-key fingerprint 'C47415DFF48C09645B78609416126D3A3E5C1192'; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<fs683> Hi ppl
<lotuspsychje> fs683: welcome, how can we help you today?
<koichirose> del: OK, fingerprint: no output, update: same issue
<lotuspsychje> new_user: more a ##hardware question, but no wont fry
<tomreyn> koichirose: can you please: dpkg -l gnup\* gpg\* | pastebinit
<koichirose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mKjW5VSrxH/
<new_user> thanks, lotuspsychje . I will ask it in hardware too. By the way, a shopkeeper told me to buy usb2.0 as my laptop's hard drive was old(320 GB) and said if I buy usb3.0 it could fry the hard disk
<tomreyn> koichirose: i assume if you "sudo apt purge gnupg-agent" the "sudo apt-get update" output doesn't improve either?
<koichirose> tomreyn: I’m not sure it actually purges it. I’m stuck with an incomplete samba, winbind install, everything I run gives me errors
<tomreyn> koichirose: hmm well we can probably find you a workaround, but i hoped we could find the root cause and understand what's happening.
<tomreyn> koichirose: the only workaround i can think of right now is insecure, though.
<koichirose> maybe I’d better reinstall everything
<tomreyn> namely not verifying packages you'll install over this plain http connection from some pretty random ubuntu mirrors
<koichirose> I already did 14.04 - 16.04
<koichirose> right
<koichirose> well, let’s try that
<tomreyn> can you post a bug report first, please?
<tomreyn> this really isn't a good situation and i'f like this to be looked into more, especially if it happens to someone else, too
<koichirose> sure
<koichirose> do you want me to write something in particular'
<koichirose> ?
<tomreyn> koichirose: please run ubuntu-bug apt
<koichirose> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<tomreyn> koichirose: you should explain what the situation is for you / what the impact is
<koichirose> is there a way to temporarily disable third party ppas?
<tomreyn> koichirose: which command reported the above message?
<tomreyn> koichirose: not really, not if you can't do a successful apt run.
<tomreyn> * apt update
<koichirose> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RDhYd3pvP4/
<nemo_> hi
<tomreyn> koichirose: try this: APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 ubuntu-bug apt
<koichirose> same
<lotuspsychje> nemo_: welcome, how can we help you?
<tomreyn> koichirose: sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated reinstall apt
<koichirose> tomreyn E: Invalid operation reinstall
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: you scrambled your system good :p
<tomreyn> koichirose: my bad: sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated --reinstall install apt
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: i would still try reverting to vanilla without external ppa's
<koichirose> Reinstallation of apt is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated update; sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated --reinstall install apt
<Faux_Lord> tomreyn: I want to see if the issue depends on a messed up installation. Then I want to try a live usb of 18.04. Can I configure a hotspot from a live usb?
<koichirose> tomreyn: same issue
<mustmodify> What log would I check for evidence that a process grew too large and was killed?
<tomreyn> Faux_Lord: are you the same person as koichirose ?
<koichirose> nope
<Faux_Lord> tomreyn: sorry, I was faLUCE
<mustmodify> A process obviously restarted itself or was restarted 10 minutes ago. I'm looking for any clue about why.
<tomreyn> Faux_Lord: might work from a live usb, but i'd rather use a proper indtallation
<LukeTenU> Hello there. I've an Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 with Samba. everything worked fine until i noticed that i'm only allowed to read stuff. so i read trough the smb.conf and added my username. my problem was solved. but when i want to add my server to windows it's not asking for a password anymore
<tomreyn> koichirose: sudo rgrep '' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> koichirose: do you happen to have a luanchpad.net account?
<tomreyn> * launchpad.net
<lotuspsychje> LukeTenU: system up to date? cause there's a recent samba security flaw out
<lotuspsychje> !usn | LukeTenU
<ubottu> LukeTenU: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<koichirose> tomreyn: no, I don’t. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bvptdKVqDX/
<lotuspsychje> LukeTenU: see also #ubuntu-server & #samba
<mustmodify> I don't mean to be pushy but I have an issue in production here with 300+ users, so any thoughts about investigating this issue would be appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: details of your issue please?
<mustmodify> Web server/service (puma) restarted itself. I'm looking for evidence of why. What logs that might be in, or any other thoughts.
<mustmodify> Could be a memory leak? Could be ... uh...
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: ubuntu server? version? kernel?
<mustmodify> Under what conditions would Ubuntu 18 restart a process and where would I look for evidence of that. That's my question.
<tomreyn> koichirose: canyou comment out the mariadb entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> koichirose: last line there
<koichirose> done
<ph88> when is the 4.16 kernel coming to ubuntu 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> koichirose: and also mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Flirc_repo.list{,.disabled_ubuntuirc} /etc/apt/sources.list.d/transmissionbt-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list{,.disabled_ubuntuirc}
<nacc> ph88: 18.04 won't ever get the 4.16 kernel, afaik
<mustmodify> Sorry, I'm on 16.04. Linux adaline 4.4.0-1057-aws #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 3 12:49:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koichirose> tomreyn: done
<koichirose> now I only have default repositories
<nacc> mustmodify: is puma run as a systemd service?
<mustmodify> yes
<mustmodify> nacc: yes.
<ph88> nacc, wow really ? where did you get that information ?
<mustmodify> Oh, duh, /var/log/service-name
<tomreyn> koichirose: any improvement on "sudo apt-get update" and "ubuntu-bug apt" now?
<mustmodify> or... right
<tomreyn> koichirose: also please post: ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ | pastebinit
<nacc> ph88: where did you get any different information? ubuntu releases don't change the kernel during their lifetime. HWE stacks get introduced.
<FreeBDSM> where to whine to make some package get uploaded to ubuntu repos?
<nacc> ph88: except in some very extreme cases, iirc
<nacc> FreeBDSM: not here -- what package, etc.?
<FreeBDSM> nacc: sc-im
<mustmodify> nacc: Well this isn't super-helpful. It says "/home/production/scripts/saw-http: line 14: 24820 Killed                  bundle exec puma -C /home/production/<project name>/current/config/puma.production.config "
<FreeBDSM> nacc: https://github.com/andmarti1424/sc-im/
<luketenu> euhm.. howto get into #samba :'D
<koichirose> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nWNsJTdvyQ/ - no improvements
<lotuspsychje> luketenu: register and /j #samba
<tomreyn> koichirose: can you /join #ubuntu-hardened
<garrettkajmowicz> I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM. I'm attempting and failing to collect a core dump. I get the initial panic on the console, but then the system hangs rather than attempting to load the dump kernel. How might I go about getting kernel core dumps working? I followed this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html.en
<elichai2> Hey, I'm trrying to upgrade to 18.04 but I get: `Your python install is corrupted. Please fix the '/usr/bin/python' `
<elichai2> altough it seems just fine: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q2K4CsVWSr/
<ioria> it's not fine
<elichai2> why? because I use the alternatives?
<ioria> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<elichai2> why can't I use this?
<elichai2> Just checked, and that's my hierarchy `/usr/bin/python -> /etc/alternatives/python -> /usr/bin/python2 -> /usr/bin/python2.7`
<nacc> FreeBDSM: so a totally new package? someone needs to do the work of packaging it.
<FreeBDSM> nacc: can't it be taken from freebsd?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: ... no.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: that is basically nonsensical.
<FreeBDSM> why?
<FreeBDSM> they use makefiles too
<nacc> FreeBDSM: if you don't understand what a deb is, this isn't worth discussing further.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: you could consider making a snap i suppose
<FreeBDSM> snaps are shit
<nacc> FreeBDSM: please watch your language in this channel.
<FreeBDSM> what?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: no cursing in this channel.
<FreeBDSM> why?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nacc> mustmodify: i don't know enough about your service; you could look in syslog or dmesg to see if the kernel is what killed puma
<FreeBDSM> lame
<FreeBDSM> no one reads that sh1t
<nacc> FreeBDSM: alright, enjoy your day.
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: remain professional please, with this attitude nobody wont help you
<mustmodify> nacc: I think I found a memory leak. :(
<FreeBDSM> how to say sh1t politely?
<ioria> stuff
<FreeBDSM> snaps are stuff
<ioria> hehehe
<drager> Hey, how much space is needed to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<ioria> drager, paste your   df -h
<lotuspsychje> drager: did you receive the upgrade window?
<drager> ioria: I'm not on that computer atm but it's about 7.5 GB left for my home
<drager> lotuspsychje: I have not
<nacc> drager: home is not super relevant to the upgrade, it's root disk space (and possibly /tmp)
<ioria> drager, what about your root ?
<nacc> mustmodify: could be, that would make sense as to the killed
<drager> Yeah alright, pretty I got almost 8 GB in total left or something
<ioria> no good
<HoloIRCUser3> What is the channel name for hardware related stuff?
<lotuspsychje> HoloIRCUser3: ##hardware
<drager> So how much do I need to remove in order to upgrade? :P
<ioria> drager, we cannot know... make some room
<HoloIRCUser3> Lotuspsychje: it is not working
<lotuspsychje> HoloIRCUser3: you need to register first
<drager> ioria: Okey, thanks!
<ioria> drager, in theosy, the upgrade should tell you
<ioria> *theory
<pragmaticenigma> drager: The amount of disk space required is dependent on the number of applications you have installed. If you are running low on disk space, try removing seldom used applications. That will reduce the amount of space required for the upgrade
<drager> ioria: Oh, right. Forgot that. Thanks
<ioria> drager, it's ok
<drager> pragmaticenigma: Ah, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> drager: Another important suggestion, back up your data before starting the upgrade. The upgrade tool is very careful during the upgrade process, but it would be better to have a backup to ensure everything goes smoothly
<ImageJPEG> Anyone know git? #git is slow af today
<tomreyn> koichirose: can you also post this:  sudo bash -c 'sha256sum {/usr/,}{s,}bin/{apt,gpg,gnupg}*'
<drager> pragmaticenigma: Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> ImageJPEG: not really an ubuntu question
<koichirose> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D249PMFzDJ/
<tomreyn> koichirose: dmesg looks fine aside from those i915 / mesa issues about 'Set TMDS ratio failed' (which would be worth looking into, but that's not so urgent, and most likely unrelated)
<koichirose> tomreyn: yes, seems to be video related
<tomreyn> koichirose: those binaries all have the proper checksums
<tomreyn> koichirose: you could also "apt-get purge apt-offline", i dont think its getting in the way, but just in cawse
<tomreyn> *case
<koichirose> tomreyn: I think everything apt-related fails: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QKMCZk6kG3/
<lvrp16> hmmm nouveau breaks ca-certificates package
<lvrp16> as soon as I blacklist nouveau and update-initramfs
<lvrp16> the problem goes away
<lvrp16> #strange
<lvrp16> this is on 18.04
<tomreyn> koichirose: sudo dpkg --purge apt-offline; sudo apt-get -o AllowUnauthenticated=true update
<koichirose> done. I got “Purging configuration files for apt-offline (1.8.1) …” among the usual output
<tomreyn> koichirose: so apt-get update still returned errors?
<koichirose> yes, the usual “  Unknown error executing apt-key”
<lotuspsychje> lvrp16: wich nvidia driver version?
<lvrp16> lotuspsychje: i am still debugging it, i will double check because sometimes it will pass randomly
<lvrp16> running the bugger a few more times
<keithn9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Xtreme> Hello Everyone
<ncuptea> hello to
<tomreyn> koichirose: rm /var/lib/apt/list/partial/{mirror.vpsfree.cz,packagecloud.io,ppa.launchpad.net}*; ls -l /var/lib/apt/list/ | pastebinit
<Xtreme> I am facing a weird issue on my laptop. I am Nvidia optimus graphic.
<Xtreme> After fresh install, everything works fine. No problem. as long as I am on intel graphic.
<Xtreme> The moment i install nvidia drivers, everything goes haywire.
<Xtreme> frequent system freezes
<Xtreme> specially on video calls.
<koichirose> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqsPm9Rmqk/
<Xtreme> I am install latest nvidia driver now from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Xtreme> And I might need your help. :)
<Xtreme> I face this problem only on Ubuntu. Not on Fedora.
<Apachez> does the intel-microcode package in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS cover for this which intel released today?  https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/advisory/intel-sa-00161.html
<spinningCat> i am doing chown -R username file told me username is invalid
<spinningCat> but i logged in the system with that username
<Apachez> ii  intel-microcode                            3.20180425.1~ubuntu0.18.04.2                amd64        Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs
<tomreyn> Apachez: here's what's currently known: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF
<lotuspsychje> !chown | spinningCat
<ubottu> spinningCat: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<spinningCat> i suppose chown is for changing owner of file right?
<nacc> spinningCat: yes
<tomreyn> koichirose: sorry this command had a typo. please do this: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/{mirror.vpsfree.cz,packagecloud.io,ppa.launchpad.net}*; ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/ 2>&1 | pastebinit
<koichirose> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vBsC3gTqqJ/
<spinningCat> why it told me it is invalid user i dont understand this is the user i logged in
<spinningCat> gow can i check the user list? Is there a file that enlish user on the system?
<Trel> What would be the path for the system-wide xinitrc file in Ubunut?
<tomreyn> koichirose: and "sudo apt-get update" still fails?
<koichirose> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> koichirose: i'm afraid i have no idea how to carry on from here.
<ncuptea> sometime i'am forget about command would i use, its natural case and same like other user or just me newbie?
<tomreyn> koichirose: i.e. i can only recommend a reinstall
<koichirose> tomreyn: that’s ok. I will reinstall everything as soon as I can
<koichirose> thank you very much for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: can you install ppapurge?
<Apachez> tomreyn: thanks
<Apachez> for those who wonder what the above intel vuln is:
<Apachez> Foreshadow is a speculative execution attack on Intel processors which allows an attacker to steal sensitive information stored inside personal computers or third party clouds. Foreshadow has two versions, the original attack designed to extract data from SGX enclaves and a Next-Generation version which affects Virtual Machines (VMs), hypervisors (VMM), operating system (OS) kernel memory, and System Management Mode (SMM) memory.
<tomreyn> koichirose: welcome.i just hope it's not going to affect more people (16.04 -> 18.04 was just enabled last night)
<nacc> Apachez: while nice, please blast the channel. The above URL has sufficient information.
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: sure, then what?
<nacc> *please don't blast...
<tomreyn> koichirose: but so far it's "just" you, even though this doesn't help you much ;)
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: clean all your external ppa's
<koichirose> tomreyn: oh. I should have waited more than 18.04.1
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: we did this
<compdoc> Apachez, how would a person get infected with that?
<tomreyn> koichirose: no, it should be fine to upgrade now
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: with ppapurge or just sources.list?
<nacc> compdoc: it's not an "infection" and please read the above URL.
<Apachez> compdoc: infected?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: just sources.list, no apt command works
<nacc> Apachez: another reason not to put a ton of text in the channel :)
<Apachez> compdoc: you have an account at a VPS for example that runs linux and have intel cpus
<compdoc> how ould a person be attacked?
<teward> compdoc: not a virus.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF
<Apachez> and hey presto one VPS user suddently access data from another VPS user
<nacc> compdoc: please, just read the KB article and the many public articles about it now.
<compdoc> so someone needs access
<Apachez> and the security boundaries of both the cpu AND the os is being bypassed
<Apachez> as in "oh f**k not again!?" :)
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: how about, recoverymode/fix broken packages, would that work?
<canaima_> hola
<Apachez> compdoc: https://foreshadowattack.eu/#demo
<lotuspsychje> !es | canaima_
<ubottu> canaima_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<koichirose> lotuspsychje: how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> koichirose: you still on xenial?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | koichirose
<ubottu> koichirose: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<koichirose> no, I’m on bionic
<lotuspsychje> ah not sure from bionic koichirose
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<koichirose> system boots, almost everything is fine, except apt
<nacc> koichirose: sorry, i wasn't following along. What happens with apt?
<koichirose> nacc: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1065373/apt-update-fails-after-upgrade-to-18-04
<nacc> koichirose: have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<koichirose> nacc: sure, countless times
<tomreyn> nacc: there's plenty of channel log here on this issue to read up on if you feel like it ;-)
<nacc> koichirose: the paste in that AU is truncated (the top starts with 2:)
<koichirose> the upgrade failed, I think while updating the kernel. Then I managed to install a kernel manually and complete the upgrade, with that apt error
<musicguy> HeIIo guyss, I am yrics professionaI bot
<musicguy> Type one of the foIIowing commands to display the Iyrics of that song
<musicguy> List of commandz: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up), !stilldre
<filo> !stilldre
<musicguy>  Now l'm singing in a channel, please wait
<musicguy> Yeah nigga
<nacc> filo: please don't.
<musicguy> I'm still fucking with ya
<filo> A
<musicguy> Still waters run deep
<musicguy> Still Snoop Dogg and D-R-E, '99 nigga
<filo> Nacc: not my bot
<teward> well, that happened.
<koichirose> nacc: you’re right, must have missed a line
<musicguy> HeIIo guyss, I am yrics professionaI bot
<musicguy> Type one of the foIIowing commands to display the Iyrics of that song
<musicguy> List of commandz: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up), !stilldre
<paip> Guys
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | musicguy returned and controlled by paip
<ubottu> musicguy returned and controlled by paip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<paip> !despacito
<musicguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, pIease wait
<musicguy> Hay
<musicguy> Fonsi!
<tomreyn> 3...2...1...
<nacc> koichirose: have you tried running apt-key manually at all?
<koichirose> nacc: of course: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V9kmxsvSNd/
<koichirose> this is the output right now. I think it was slightly different before, without the “3 signatures” warning
<T3ll0ll3t> lol
<nacc> koichirose: have you tried net-update? not update.
<koichirose> nacc: ? apt net-update?
<nacc> koichirose: and/or can you pastebin `sudo apt-key list` ?
<koichirose> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DcqzQZWC9M/
<T3ll0ll3t> what is the function ?
<nacc> koichirose: hrm; sorry, i thought we'd see something more obvious
<nacc> T3ll0ll3t: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<koichirose> nacc: I think tomreyn had me try everything possible :) I’ll try a fresh install maybe tomorrow
<nacc> koichirose: yeah seems best, sorry
<T3ll0ll3t> nacc: no
<nacc> T3ll0ll3t: ok, then please take chitchat elsewhere (e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic)
<koichirose> thank you tomreyn, nacc, I’ll let you know if I have issues with a fresh install :)
<Sircle> -bash: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Sircle> whats wrong?
<nacc> Sircle: are you running ubuntu?
<Sircle> yes
<nacc> Sircle: do you have ubuntu-release-upgrader-core installed?
<Sircle> no
<nacc> Sircle: then you don't have the tools to help with upgrades
<nacc> Sircle: and you presumably uinstalled some core metapackage
<Sircle> working now
<Sircle> I just installed. thx
<ph88> if i install a kernel from mainline will it update on the minor versions ? can i also go back to the kernel that comes with ubuntu ?
<brainwash> ph88: it will be installed side by side, so going back should not be a problem. however, you will have update/install new minor versions manually
<brainwash> ph88: the tool "Ubuntu Kernel Update Utility" may be something you want https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<pizzaburger> Hi! No control over media keys in i3 desktop. Adding this (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q9fDXPYFrk/) in ~/i3/config didn't work. Also tried 'amixer sset 'Master' on'. Now there's no sound in either i3 or LXDE. Running Lubuntu 18.04. Any advice? Thanks!
<ph88> brainwash, at the next dist update (18.10) can i get rid of the mainline kernels and go back to the dist kernel ?
<brainwash> ph88: why shouldn't you be able to?
<ph88> just like to have confirmation
<brainwash> in any case, it's always very helpful to have at least one working kernel installed
<brainwash> that helps with the booting :)
<elichai2> Hey, I'm upgrading to 18.04 and it's stuck on `Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-31-generic (4.15.0-31.33) ...`
<pragmaticenigma> elichai2: How long have you been waiting?
<pragmaticenigma> elichai2: also what is your system specifications?
<elichai2> arround 5 minutes
<elichai2> hmm Lenovo YOGA 720. I7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM. 512GB NVMe, Nvidia GTX 1050
<pragmaticenigma> elichai2: is your machine plugged into a power source?
<elichai2> yes
<pragmaticenigma> not sure... I know sometimes the process can take awhile
<nacc> ph88: why are you running a mainline kernel? you understand doing so means you are wholly unsupported and that you need to manually keep your kernel update for security issues?
<elichai2> pragmaticenigma: actually that's not exactly what happened, it was stuck for a long time on `writing new private key to '/var/lib/shim-signed/mok/MOK.priv'`, so I interrupted it and had to re run `apt upgrade`
<elichai2> pragmaticenigma: here is the full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSKTTZPyCg/
<nacc> uh ... interrupting a release upgrade is never a good idea, elichai2
<elichai2> nacc: it was stuck for 30 minutes
<nacc> elichai2: what were you upgrading from?
<elichai2> 17.10
<nacc> elichai2: that's not how you upgrade 17.10
<nacc> !eolupgrade | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<elichai2> nacc: wait. you're saying I should've manually edited sources.list??
<nacc> elichai2: yes. do-release-upgrade even told you this.
<nacc> elichai2: "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore."
<elichai2> that's very bad User experience
<nacc> elichai2: uh, you chose to let your system go out of support
<nacc> that's a very bad user :)
<elichai2> how is it not supported anymore? it's the latest one before 18.04
<nacc> elichai2: 17.10 was supported for 9 months, like all non-LTS releases.
<elichai2> I couldn't immediately upgrade it because it's a development laptop
<elichai2> nacc: yeah but that shouldn't include upgrading support
<nacc> elichai2: what?
<alee> I have a problem
<nacc> elichai2: 17.10 goes eol after 9 months. You have 3 months ! to upgrade between 18.04 coming out and 17.10 going eol.
<nacc> elichai2: you, if running a desktop, chose to ignore the messages from the upgrade tool about this.
<alee> I havr a problem
<nacc> !ask | alee
<ubottu> alee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alee> It wasnt a question
<alee> Did you see a "?"
<alee> ?
<nacc> alee: actually state your problem.
<alee> Pc doesnt boot ubuntu
<elichai2> nacc: weird. A couple of ctrl+c made the dpkg continue running again lol
<nacc> elichai2: i would not trust the state of your system, good luck with it
<alee> It says not synced
<alee> Why it doesnt sync
<alee> ?
<alee> Anyone?
<hggdh> alee: please explain. Even better give us the whole error message
<hggdh> "it doesn't sync" makes not much of sense
<alee> I cant because i cant copy paste
<hggdh> alee: try copying by hand
<alee> Are you kidding me?
<alee> It's a screen of error
<hggdh> alee: which you summarised in 3 words...
<alee> Yes, basically it's "something not syncing something"
<hggdh> alee: good luck with it, then
<alee> No please
<alee> I can try to copy it but it is very big
<alee> The screen is full of those words
<elichai2> nacc: in the end it will be fine. Worst case I'll need to live boot and fix it via chroot, but at the end everything will work
<hggdh> alee: either you provide us with enough data to look at it, or stop
<nacc> elichai2: if you say so.
<alee> Hggdh i will copy it
<alee> Line1: kernel offset: 0x37600000 from 0xfffffffff01000000xffffffff000000-0xfffffffbfffffff)
<leftyfb> alee: use pastebin please
<alee> Line 2: ---end kernel panic - not syncing: vfs unablr to mount root fs
<alee> Thats all
<leftyfb> alee: what version of ubuntu?
<alee> Old
<alee> 16
<leftyfb> alee: cat /etc/issue
<leftyfb> alee: what is the output of that ^
<alee> I cant
<alee> The pc doesnt boot
<leftyfb> alee: what happened between the time it was running to the time it stopped booting?
<hggdh> alee: sounds like you lost your /
<Sircle> how to upgrade kernel
<alee> I updated
<leftyfb> Sircle: why do you think you need to update your kernel?
<leftyfb> alee: updated how?
<Sircle> ───────────────────────────────────────────────────Configuring libc6───────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<alee> Everything
<Sircle>    │ Kernel must be upgraded                                                                                                    │
<Sircle>    │                                                                                                                            │
<Sircle>    │ This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.  Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc.    │
<Sircle>    │                                                                                                                            │
<Sircle>    │                                                                                                                            │
<nacc> Sircle: use a pastebin.
<alee> I dont remember the exact command
<alee> Maybe apt-get dist upgrade
<leftyfb> Sircle: if you're running a kernel older than 3.2, then you are WAY outdated and your version of ubuntu (if it even is ubuntu) is unsupported here. I would suggest installing ubuntu 18.04 and restoring from backup
<Sircle> k
<leftyfb> alee: maybe try booting to a previous kernel http://karlcode.owtelse.com/blog/2017/03/13/reverting-to-a-previous-kernel/
<Sircle> leftleg_,  I tried to upgrade from 14 but its giving me dependancy errors now
<Sircle> what should I do now?
<nacc> Sircle: ubuntu 14.04 does not have kernel 3.2 either.
<nacc> Sircle: what does `lsb_release -sd` say?
<alee> Im not a terminal expert
<Sircle> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<nacc> Sircle: ... how about `uname -r` ?
<leftyfb> alee: ok, then reinstall ubuntu 18.04 and restore from backup. good luck
<alee> Guys, i dont have any problems, it was a prank
<Sircle> 2.6.32-042stab127.2
<leftyfb> :/
<Sircle> install php: php : Depends: php7.2 but it is not going to be installed
<Sircle>  rpcbind : Depends: libtirpc1 (>= 0.2.5-1.2~) but 0.2.5-1 is to be installed
<nacc> Sircle: lol, that's not an ubuntu system.
<Sircle> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nacc> Sircle: is it a VPS or something?
<Sircle> yes
<leftyfb> there's no VPN still running 2.6
<leftyfb> no way
<leftyfb> not with ubuntu 18.04 on it anyway
<nacc> openvz i guess?
<nacc> Sircle: --^ ?
<leftyfb> 2.6????  Time to find a new provider
<Sircle> its ramnode 128MB SVZ
<Sircle> OpenVZ SSD VPS (SVZ) - NYC
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah openvz somehow still is :)
<nacc> Sircle: yes, you need to talk to your service provider, what you are doing is not supported here or probably by them either :)
<leftyfb> Sircle: time to find a new provider
<Sircle> hacc what should I tell them?
<leftyfb> Sircle: tell them to run a kernel released in the last decade
<Sircle> isnt the kernal of my own vps?
<leftyfb> no, it's a shared kernel
<leftyfb> that's how VPS's work
<Sircle> I mean, I can upgrade the distro and not the kernel?
<Sircle> kernel is a software..
<Sircle> hm..
<leftyfb> Sircle: you can only upgrade the surrounding software on an ancient kernel for so long. You have just found that limit
<nacc> Sircle: you should understand better what a VPS is, and what the limits of VPS are.
<Sircle> k
<naftilos76> Hi i just installed a ubuntu 18.04 as a server (console-only) in a virtual machine in virtualbox and after struggling for a few hours i still cannot make the console size greater than 800x600 . I set GRUB_GFXMODE to various resolutions which work for a second or so when the VM reboots but it goes back to 800x600 . I also used GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX set to 'keep' without luck. Can anybody help? I used the exact same config in a ubuntu 14.04 VM and
<naftilos76> the console resolution successfully stays at the one set in grub.
<leftyfb> naftilos76: did you run update-grub after making your changes to grub?
<naftilos76> yes i did - sorry forgot to mention
<naftilos76> leftyfb: as i said the res i entered in grub works only for a sec or so when the VM starts rebooting and then goes back to 800x600
<naftilos76> leftyfb: i even tried vbeinfo in grub prompt and all the resolutions i used are supported
<naftilos76> Anyone? Isn't that strange? It works in 14.04 but not in 18.04!
<garrettkajmowicz> I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM. I'm attempting and failing to collect a core dump. I get the initial panic on the console, but then the system hangs rather than attempting to load the dump kernel. How might I go about getting kernel core dumps working? I followed this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html.en
<sm0rux_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dan_au25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlackDalek> does anyone know how to disable the window auto maximizing in Ubuntu 18.04.1? The effect where the window maximizes if dragged too close to a screen edge?
<Mibix> have you guys ever seen this symbol above the clock in the gui? https://imgur.com/a/sMxKLYg
<Dragon64> Good Afternoon. I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and upon configuring Thunderbird for email I see my email, but also get what can best be described as large floaty emojies hover over my mail box. Anyone familiar with This? Is there somewhere I can paste a screenshot?
<Dragon64> almost like i got a virus, but the system is brand new
<tomreyn> Dragon64: imgur.com
<Dragon64> ok thanks
<guntbert> !screenshots | Dragon64
<ubottu> Dragon64: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<atlas_0x01> yo
<Dragon64> https://imgur.com/a/UqVUv4M
<Dragon64> i have various different ones depending on which box i click on
<madLyfe> anyone dual boot to win 10 here?
<guntbert> madLyfe: why don't you ask your real question?
<Dragon64> Good Afternoon. I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and upon configuring Thunderbird for email I see my email, but also get what can best be described as large floaty emojies hover over my mail box. Anyone familiar with This?   https://imgur.com/a/UqVUv4M
<Dragon64> maybe putting those together will help
<madLyfe> sorry, i was but im reading a bit more on google.
<empoz> This might be a little more general than pure rust but in lack of google-fu on the subject and lacking general forum, but since I'll work only in rust, does any have any pointers, sites or docs regarding purely the info about low-level sound(mp3, flac) streaming? Somewhere to begin and so on, would reaclly appreciate it!
<empoz> I.e, mp3 over TCP to another device in LAN
<Dragon64> nevermind, sorry to bother, this appearsto be a known bug in thunderbird because of Linux font size ... Time to switch to Evolution
<madLyfe> guntbert: its about dual booting between ubuntu and win 10 and the win10 clock getting jacked up. looks like ubuntu uses UTC and win 10 uses local time.
<madLyfe> cant decide which one i should change. i think its more simple to force ubuntu to use local time.
<empoz> Huehuehue, wrong channel, sorry mates
<juni0rsk> Good. They know how to replace a character or two characters with sed. I want to replace the following text <string name = "or"> p </ string>. I want to replace the letter p with l. But the text to be replaced is dynamic, that is to say sometimes it changes from p to lp, lr. I am trying this: sed -i '6 s/lr|lp|la|p/l', but it does not work, it does not change it.
<Mibix> hso noone has ever seen this symbol above the clock in the gui? https://imgur.com/a/sMxKLYg
<compdoc> the red dot?
<Mibix> yeah and the green box compdoc
<Mibix> lol so weird
<compdoc> do you use dropbox?
<madLyfe> one can only change the grub boot order from nix?
<compdoc> On my fresh 18.04 system, dropbox's icon was screwed up. but I was able to fix it
<nacc> madLyfe: not sure what you're asking ...
<madLyfe> im dual booting with win and im on win. i think it can only be changed from the nix environment?
<compdoc> doubtful windows can change grub
<Mibix> compdoc i dunno what it was
<Mibix> i logged out and logged back in and its back to normal though lol
<compdoc> is it 18.04?
<compdoc> I think theres a few bugs yet
<madLyfe> are any of you guys knowledgeable about raid setups? hardware/onboard raid 1 specifically. i switched from RAID to AHCI and i think the raid isnt raiding anymore.
<Mibix> yeah 18.04 compdoc
<Mibix> madLyfe well if you were using hardware raid and you switched from raid to ahci your raid controller is no longer active
<madLyfe> but they tell you to use AHCI for your drives. so im confused. i have 2 OS SSDs(one win and one nix) and two 1TB drives in mirror. my board also has two SATA controllers that do raid.
<Mibix> you can use ahci then use software raid
<madLyfe> how do the raid drives take advantage of all the drive features like NCQ and SMART, etc..
<Mibix> or like zfs or something
<Mibix> you cant use hardware raided drives in software raid th ough
<Mibix> you would have to put them back in raid, back them up, set up a software raid array, and copy any info back
<Mibix> if they are OS drives i wouldnt even bother
<Mibix> not really sure this is an ubuntu issue though hehe
<madLyfe> nah the 1TB drives are just backup drives.
<madLyfe> its not, im just not sure where to go for guidance.
<madLyfe> but i need to figure it out soon because i need to add to them
<nacc> Mibix: RAID as in motherboard raid?
<nacc> err madLyfe --^ ?
<nacc> madLyfe: that's fake RAID, if so and is not worth using.
<nacc> madLyfe: a dedicated RAID controller is what you should use, or just use software raid
<madLyfe> yeah, my mobo has 2 SATA controllers that both do raid 0 and 1. well the intel raid does more than 0 and 1 but the marvell does only 0 and 1.
<madLyfe> can i PM you nacc since its off topic here?
<nacc> madLyfe: you shuld check if it's fake raid or not, if it's built into the motherboard, it's probably not worth using
<nacc> madLyfe: you want #hardware
<madLyfe> i wont PM you if you dont want me to.
<IntelCore> main repository, usa ?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu intel i5 m460 Support
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu intel i5 m460 Supporting?
<ubuntu__> x64
<ubuntu__> 14.04
<madLyfe> nacc: they kind of just said what you said. not really how to solve the problem though
<nacc> madLyfe: i don't know what the problem is?
<nacc> madLyfe: more than likely you just shouldn't use your mobo raid controller
<madLyfe> well thats what im doing currently, but im also not running raid either.
<madLyfe> need to mirror my two backup drives.
<madLyfe> how do you do software raid when dual booting between win and ubuntu?
<nacc> madLyfe: 'what im doing' and 'not running raid'?
<nacc> madLyfe: you want to share a raid'd setup between windows and ubuntu?
<madLyfe> ya
<nacc> ok, dunno, never tried doing that
<nacc> you'd need to use a hardware mediated RAID, yes, then
<madLyfe> but I can't do that because I've switched the on board controller to AHCI?
<madLyfe> what if I moved the drives to the second (Marvell) controller?
<compdoc> usually when you eneable raid, it enables AHCI, which is a good thing. with newer boards, they can be activated seperately
<compdoc> linux doesnt much like onboard raid, tho. also called fake raid
<atlas_0x01> .
#ubuntu 2018-08-15
<forgotmynick> in the ubuntu 18.04 installer, is the subnet 192.168.0.0/24 or 255.255.255.0/24 ?
<nacc> forgotmynick: the former, if that's your subnet
<forgotmynick> i know, i was just testing you
<forgotmynick> (thanks)
<nacc> forgotmynick: ... please don't spam the channel then.
<Belial> nacc, pretty sure he was being tongue in cheek with the "just testing you." hence the "thanks" after you helped him.
<Biessie> how can i know what all the apt-get upgrade for 18.04.1 changes are?
<madLyfe> compdoc: my board is a gigabyte from 2013
<tomreyn> madLyfe: it may still have this option.
<Biessie> i do it daily but would like to know what the changes are fixing :)
<compdoc> well, you would know if those options can be enabled seperately. You want AHCI on always. But if you want real raid, there are raid cards that a fairly cheap
<madLyfe> I remember my Samsung SSD saying that I couldn't update the firmware if I wasn't on AHCI. also in bios it says if you want NCQ and smart plus other drive features you need AHCI enabled.
<tomreyn> Biessie: "apt changelog <package>" after installing, or apt-listchanges to see be prompted before iniitating installation.
<madLyfe> tomreyn: which feature were you referring to?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: the 'AHCI / RAID' hard disk (controller) mode of operation BIOS option
<madLyfe> either/or or a mode where AHCI is enabled when raid is enabled like compdoc was talking about? because I remember my Sammy SSD complaining that I wasn't using AHCI when was in raid mode when I tried to update it's firmware. so not sure if my board has that?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: those are values you can choose from on a single bios opiton. you want ahci, and either software raid or proper hardware rai, never fakeraid, if you have had to or just read about the experiences people made with recovering those..
<tomreyn> rai -> raid
<tomreyn> but i have a feeling this is the third day in a row you're asking this question and getting the same answers. ;)
<madLyfe> I'm getting somewhere today 🤣
<Biessie> tomreyn : Thanks!
<Biessie> always elpful
<BWBellairs13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Biessie> helpful* today isnt my day
<tomreyn> welcome, and i fail on typing more than you do.
<kevr> hello
<kevr> i corrupted a file in /etc/sudoers.d/, and i dont have a password for su setup properly
<kevr> is there a way to recover the system?
<kevr> i booted into recovery shell via grub, but everything is mounted RO
<tomreyn> kevr: the recovery menu offers you to remount rw. it may not spell it out like this (not sure). the option to bring the network online does so.
<tomreyn> kevr: but you can also just run "mount -o remount,rw /" from the recovery shell
<kevr> tomreyn: thanks
<filifunk> Hi guys, I had an issue earlier.  I bought a new router and my computer could not get on the internet.  Someone in this chat gave me a command that fixes it.  The problem is that I have to use the command everytime I log in.  Is there a way for the command to be used on boot up automatically?
<kevr> Yes, there is.
<kevr> However, maybe we can solve your problem without having to manually add something.
<kevr> What exactly did you use to get it to work?
<pete_> hey guys, what's the main topic tonight?
<kevr> Ubuntu.
<filifunk> kevr: ok, I'll pull it up one sec
<Belial> pete_, the golden girls reboot
<emma> is there a way to know in advance if a given laptop will run ubuntu nicely?
<Belial> 2019
<filifunk> kevr: sudo ip link set dev enp2s0 down && sudo dhclient enp2s0
<kevr> emma: usually intel chipset laptops are nice
<emma> i want to find the best laptop that can be bought onlinle for less than 600 dollars that will run ubuntu nicely
<kevr> emma: try to avoid stuff with broadcom wifi
<emma> kevr: i do want to but the specs online never say what the wireles chipset is
<kevr> you'll have to look up the manual to the model you're interested in
<kevr> or go to the vendor site for specs
<kevr> also
<kevr> Ubuntu has a large supported hardware listing to help people out with that
<Belial> emma, can't go wrong with most intel based dell laptops
<kevr> You should check out that list as you're buying the laptop :)
<kevr> Anything with an intel chipset/intel graphics onboard has never failed me on Linux
<emma> but intel chipset means wireless?
<kevr> could mean multiple things
<kevr> that's one of them though, yeah, pretty important for laptop :)
<Belial> emma, are you worried about a particular wireless chipset by intel?
<filifunk> Hi guys, I had an issue earlier.  I bought a new router and my computer could not get on the internet.  Someone in this chat gave me a command that fixes it.  The problem is that I have to use the command everytime I log in.  Is there a way for the command to be used on boot up automatically?
<kevr> filifunk: there's a problem with your command that you used to fix the issue
<filifunk> kevr: oh yeah?
<kevr> filifunk: apparently there are already services on your system which are bringing up your interface and running dhcp on it
<kevr> i would suggest changing _those_ to work the way you'd like, instead of adding extra commands
<kevr> otherwise, you're going to have a service battling the other for little reason
<filifunk> kevr: ok, any tips on how I might do this?  Some things I should look into?
<kevr> filifunk: what exactly was the original issue you were having?
<kevr> As in...
<filifunk> kevr: I was connected to my router via ethernet, but could not get on the internet, despite every other device being able to
<kevr> On boot, did you get an IP address? If so, were you missing a correct route or DNS?
<kevr> If not, maybe we should investigate why dhcpcd was apparently failing
<filifunk> kevr: I want to say yes I did, but don't know for sure.  I just remember before I had the problem fix I had an IP address that I was telling people in the chat was my IP address
<kevr> okay
<kevr> let's do this
<kevr> reboot your computer, without internet, and don't do anything
<filifunk> kevr: okay, I'm assuming I should log into this chat via my laptop that can connect via wireless
<kevr> Yes
<kevr> :)
<filifunk> kevr: ok, no smoke signal lol
<kevr> When you get to a prompt
<kevr> Run these commands for me:
<kevr> `ip addr >> /tmp/log; ip route >> /tmp/log; cat /etc/resolv.conf >> /tmp/log`
<kevr> after that, /tmp/log will be a text file with those commands output inside of it
<kevr> we need that file so i can inspect it
<kevr> So, after you run those commands, connect to the internet, then upload that log to a paste or something
<filifunk> kevr:ok
<filifunk2> test
<kevr> success
<filifunk> kevr: back
<filifunk> kevr: https://pastebin.com/dcy8zRdA
<kevr> okay
<kevr> now
<kevr> filifunk: are you using server or desktop?
<filifunk> kevr: desktop
<kevr> interesting
<de-facto> I consider it mildly irritating that on invoking software updates (gui) I _sometimes_ (kernel updates?) get a password prompt without any further explanation!? Is that meant to educate users to enter root password for every dialogue that pops sometimes up?
<kevr> it doesnt look like you're even getting an IP address
<kevr> meaning, there's probably no DHCP service running for your eth adapter
<kevr> that would explain why dhclient got you internet, because nothing else is doing it
<kevr> filifunk: what happens if you use...
<filifunk> kevr: so all my other devices have a DHCP service?
<kevr> filifunk: systemctl start networking.service?
<kevr> filifunk: usually dhcp is set to run on boot by default...
<filifunk> kevr: I should type that in the prompt?
<kevr> type it in a shell, yes,
<T3ll0ll3t> hii what is the function of python2 ?
<kevr> T3ll0ll3t: it's a programming language.
<filifunk> kevr: ok, typed it and entered it in.  A prompt asking for my password came up.  I entered it and hit enter, and nothing happened
<kevr> T3ll0ll3t: The reason python2 still exists alongside python3 is because they are not compatible with each other. python3 doesn't support all legacy python2 code, and all python2 modules are python2 only.
<kevr> Meaning, if the OS decided to jump everything to python 3 they would break thousands of projects
<kevr> filifunk: do you have internet now?
<filifunk> kevr: right now, yes, have had it ever since I logged back in and gave you that paste link
<kevr> ah, right
<kevr> so
<kevr> can you also give me this file:
<kevr> `/etc/network/interfaces`
<kevr> on a pastebin
<T3ll0ll3t> ok thanks kevr
<kevr> T3ll0ll3t: anytime!
<T3ll0ll3t> where do you from kevr
<kevr> I'm from California, USA
<filifunk> kevr: https://pastebin.com/fxNTMhct
<T3ll0ll3t> oh
<kevr> filifunk: you don't have your interface configured for internet
<kevr> that's why you aren't getting it automatically
<kevr> one sec
<filifunk> kevr: I'm no computer scientist but that sounds problematic lol
<kevr> filifunk: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Using_DHCP_to_automatically_configure_the_interface
<kevr> filifunk: replace eth0 with your ethernet adapter's name
<kevr> save it, and reboot
<kevr> filifunk: but, don't remove the `lo` lines
<kevr> those are definitely needed
<kevr> just add a new section for the eth adapter
<filifunk> kevr: so I've seen this a lot: enp2s0, is that the ethernet adapter name?
<kevr> filifunk: exactly
<kevr> :)
<filifunk> kevr: so before I even went to this chat to try and solve my problem I googled around and followed this one tutorial that said I should turn off ipv6.  So I turned it off.  Is that going to be a problem?
<kevr> filifunk: keep that page bookmarked that i linked you, it's applicable to the default networking on debian-based systems
<filifunk> kevr: ok
<kevr> filifunk: it's not going to be a problem
<tomreyn> kevr: you're ignoring network manager + systemd-networkd there. /etC/network/interfaces isn't how you configure networking on an ubuntu desktop these days. (i admit it may be the fastest way forward in this remote support scenario, though.)
<kevr> filifunk: also, all of this stuff may be manageable on your network system tray widget, but i'm not sure
<de-facto> Fancy new predictable network adapter names: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<kevr> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<kevr> network manager is probably the best ubuntu way eh?
<tomreyn> kevr: it's default for desktops, yes
<kevr> filifunk: check the networking icon in your system tray, there should be interface settings in there
<tomreyn> kevr: but maybe just ignore me. filifunk + i tried to solve this for hours the other day and i couldnt fix it in the end, needed to sleep.
<kevr> ah, i see.
<kevr> well it's cool, the more he learns the better anyways
<kevr> :)
<kevr> let's try the first suggestion
<filifunk> kevr: try the first one with link you gave me?
<kevr> yeah
<filifunk> kevr: ok, so I am going to add those first three lines to the interfaces file
<kevr> yup. and remember to replace the eth0 :)
<filifunk> kevr: yup
<Bashing-om> kevr: See filifunk's https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sV3Jxn9JK/ . In particular ip r >> default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp2s0 proto static metric 100 . Where status is set for some reason and all we look at is DHCP set-up .
<Bashing-om> status/static*
<kevr> interesting
<kevr> i see, so the paste this time was different because the auto connection was removed from nm
<filifunk> kevr: I have a read only version, I'm like blanking out on how to make it readable.  I just tried to replace it but it would not let me
<filifunk> *writeable I mean
<kevr> filifunk: use sudo to edit it
<headrx> hey question.. i was messinng with my windows manager, and broke my workspace switch shortcut keys... how to fix?
<headrx> they were alt-cntrl-updownleftright
<filifunk> kevr: is there a way to do it using the window view, or do I have to do this all through terminal?
<filifunk> kevr: I'm looking at it on gedit
<kevr> filifunk: gksudo gedit i think
<kevr> `gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces`
<filifunk> kevr: that worked, thanks
<kevr> Bashing-om: `-> 192.168.0.0./24 dev enp2s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.0.17 metric 100`
<kevr> is this correct?
<kevr> i see an extra period after the 192.168.0.0
<filifunk> kevr: I'm going to reboot
<kevr> filifunk: sure
<kevr> it looks like he has an incorrect static route there, if the trailing . is indeed true
<headrx> no ideas?
<filifunk> kevr: annnnnd it works!
<kevr> sweet
<filifunk> kevr: so just to kind of recap
<kevr> can i ask for your attention for a few more minutes, however?
<filifunk> kevr: me?  yeah
<kevr> ya
<kevr> sure, sorry, go on
<filifunk> kevr: so I came in asking for some code to automatically input a command that turns on that dhcp service.  But you wanted to get in even before that because some other program was distracting it or something.  The place to find out was in the interfaces file and you just set it up so it gets the dhcp going before any weirdness happened?
<kevr> not exactly
<kevr> let me explain a bit how networking is setup by default on ubuntu
<filifunk> kevr: ok
<kevr> first of all, /etc/network/interfaces is a very old file. originally, it was the file that the OS used at boot to configure interfaces with its default service
<kevr> now, since then, a lot has changed, and systemd has been adopted as the primary "service" daemon on the OS, this introduces "new" services that replace the old version
<Bashing-om> kevr: 192.168.0.1 should be correct .. ping and verify ?
<kevr> called systemd-networkd (for base interface setups)
<kevr> after systemd-networkd, usually there is a program that actually manages your connections
<kevr> on Ubuntu, they use this thing called Network Manager, and it comes with the little network icon applet in your system tray
<kevr> That program tells Ubuntu to reconfigure the underlying items when you change them in the GUI
<kevr> However, I happen to know that /etc/network/interfaces is still supported at the low level for back-compatibility purposes
<kevr> You see, when you pasted the address info to me (currently), it looked like there was no service at all doing anything for your interface
<kevr> Basically what happens is, ubuntu runs through systemd-networkd, it finds out which interfaces its supposed to configure
<kevr> then, when it knows, it brings them up, and does some subsequent stuff depending on what you set (static, dhcp, whtaever)
<kevr> What I believe is that yesterday when you set the static IP, that you actually typo'd the default gateway on accident
<kevr> or not the default gateway, but your static route for 192.168.0.0/24
<filifunk> kevr: how did I set the static IP...I don't remember, was there some command I did that set it?
<kevr> in other words, today's problem is different than yesterday's problem
<kevr> filifunk: you must have done it in Network Manager GUI
<filifunk> kevr: ok
<kevr> filifunk: so what i would suggest honestly... one sec
<chenchenchen> hello world
<kevr> filifunk: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<kevr> filifunk: some of this information is a little different, because that's the debian wiki
<kevr> first, i would check to see what "managed" is set to in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<kevr> then, i would go into the little network gui applet thingy and check your stuff out
<kevr> make sure you see your interface, that its set to auto and dhcp
<kevr> etc
<kevr> basically you wanna make sure that's in sync with what you want
<kevr> eventually, they'll probably stop supporting /etc/network/interfaces (in years)
<filifunk> kevr: ok, managed is false
<kevr> set it to true
<kevr> with an editor like you did before
<kevr> then restart the service with `systemctl restart network-manager`
<filifunk> kevr: ok, I am reconnected
<kevr> sweet
<kevr> alright, now open up the little network icon in your tray
<kevr> and go through it and look at your interfaces and stuff
<kevr> just do a check
<filifunk> kevr: I think I'm unsure what to check for....if it says managed is true as well here?
<kevr> is there an enp2s0 device or whatever somewhere?
<kevr> Auto enp2s0
<filifunk> kevr: I see a bunch of IP addresses, default routes, etc
<kevr> Auto Ethernet
<filifunk> kevr: there is an "ifupdown (enp2s0)"
<kevr> hmm, i should really get more familiar with network manager :)
<kevr> sec
<Bashing-om> filifunk: confirm this is a desktop machine .
<filifunk> Bashing-om: yes, desktop
<Bashing-om> filifunk: K; then you can get awa7y wuth setting managed=true and use "/etc/network/interfaces" file for control.
<kevr> filifunk: is there "Network Connections" somewhere?
<Bashing-om> away with*
<filifunk> Bashing-om: ok, sounds good
<filifunk> kevr: yep, I am looking at it right now
<kevr> cool yeah, so as long as you see your adapter in there and stuff
<filifunk> kevr: yep!
<kevr> you should be able to edit it and see DHCP set and stuff
<kevr> alright cool man
<kevr> now just try to use the applet in the future alright?
<kevr> im 99% sure it was just a typo yesterday :)
<filifunk> kevr: actually when I click on "ifupdown (enp2s0)" the Edit button ghosts on me
<kevr> oh yeah?
<filifunk> kevr: ok lol
<kevr> is that the only interface?
<filifunk> kevr: yes that's the only one, I have old Wi-fi connections and the edit button is available for those
<kevr> ah i see, so that managed=true makes it forced to be managed by /etc/network/interfaces
<kevr> interesting
<kevr> well you'll be fine, just keep those pages bookmarked :)
<kevr> they show setups for static and stuff too
<filifunk> kevr: ok! haha.  I feel comfortable just being happy to have internet come on automatically :)
<kevr> great!
<kevr> :D
<filifunk> !cookie kevr
<filifunk> does that work lol
<kevr> \o/
<filifunk> I saw someone else do that
<kevr> haha
<kevr> alright bud, i'm gonna get back to work
<kevr> have a great day
<filifunk> kevr: thanks man!
<filifunk> kevr: you too
<kevr> anytime sir
<kevr> o/
<madLyfe> so the nightlight feature on ubuntu 18.04.1 only works on one monitor for me. the default monitor. though i have enabled on all of them.
<ewjordan> Been seeing "BUG: Bad page map in process ruby2.5" when I boot new servers ever since the security update earlier today - known issue anywhere?
<ewjordan> on AWS, so also could be a hypervisor thing related to Foreshadow
<hays_> so I have a piece of software that I am not the developer of, but I want to package it in a way I can deploy it really easily to a bunch of servers. Is there a sensible way to do this with a .deb?  once its installed, it has its own update mechanism
<hays_> i kinda think because it has its own update mechanism, maybe a .deb isn't really the way to go
<kevr> that's fine
<kevr> if it's your own custom package. things in the repositories aren't really intrusive, but you can install services in postinst and stuff
<kevr> they have postinst/prerm scripts you can run for setup/teardown
<kevr> just make sure you don't intrude on other programs
<kevr> actually, that's most likely the best way, as the deb can track the files it installs and take care of cleaning things up in case you need to
<kevr> it's more manageable
<kevr> also version upgrades, etc.
<kevr> hays_: i usually use two separate packages
<kevr> hays_: there's the daemon that has update services installed as a package, and the separate package
<kevr> so that daemon can help keep the package up to date without breaking things
<Apachez> somewhat offtopic but since many with ubuntu uses virtualbox, anyone else having problems with fetching latest virtualbox-5.2 from oracles servers?
<Apachez> Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-5.2/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.18-124319~Ubuntu~bionic_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2.18.35.31 80]
<Apachez> yet the file is there according to the http server dirlist, but not when one try to download the file...
<kevr> have you tried apt-get update?
<pj25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hays_> kevr: yeah, I guess what is weird is that the .deb usually has a version number associated with it
<kevr> hays_: it doesn't actually matter what the version is though
<kevr> you could literally make it 1.0 forever if you want
<kevr> dpkg -i blah.deb overrides it anyways
<kevr> hays_: i usually just extract the version off of something in the project
<kevr> maybe git rev count, something like that
<kevr> segment it into parts
<hays_> how might I make it so that apt see it
<kevr> well
<kevr> you would have to host your own repository for that
<hays_> is there a dirt simple way to host a single .deb repository? heh
<kevr> hays_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/367147/how-to-host-a-repository-like-ppa-in-my-own-site
<kevr> however
<kevr> if you do it that way
<kevr> apt-get upgrade isnt going to upgrade it if it's the same version
<kevr> so you're going to need some kind of version bump.
<hays_> can .deb files specify commands to run/
<hays_> like if I wanted to create a GUID and put it somewhere
<kevr> Yes. Like I said, postinst/prerm files
<kevr> Look up the structure of a .deb package
<pi0> is there a flash plugin
<pi0> for ubuntu for ice weasle
<pi0> that can be install via apt install
<pete_> What's the best offline game for ubuntu?
<mwsb> moon-buggy
<madLyfe> have any of you guys tried the new nix kernel?
<capella> define new
<madLyfe> 4.18?
<madLyfe> found this little guy: https://github.com/GM-Script-Writer-62850/Ubuntu-Mainline-Kernel-Updater
<tomreyn> madLyfe: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<pi0> does ubuntu use system 5 or system D
<Bashing-om> pi0: systemd.
<Bashing-om> pi0: Joweverm 14.04 is upstart .
<yangjianwen> 有人吗
<Bashing-om> However*
<pi0> ?
<pi0> oh i see
<pi0> what was the older commands for system V
<madLyfe> tomreyn: is that the same script?
<guiverc> pi0 system V can mean a lot of things, it's a generation of unix (introduced 1983), so could mean Sh, the init scripts (as per your sysd question) or a lot more... most of which pre-date Ubuntu anyway and thus are off-topic here
<larissa_1> hi
<guiverc> pi0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto  may be of interest (sysd/sysvinit/...)
<illuminated> if you upgrade between releases, and the packages you have installed are not in the repos for the upgraded distro, does the upgrade remove those packages?
<Tin_man> illuminated, not sure, not an expert, but maybe auto remove.?? i'm sure someone else might no the answer..
<Wild_Man> illuminated, I now for sure it does if the old package is not compatible with new version
<Tin_man> *know (no)
<Wild_Man> now/know
<Wild_Man> thanks Tin_man
<Wild_Man> getting late here
<Tin_man> same
<Tin_man> getting older by the nano second.
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: why do you ask? you got issues?
<illuminated> lotuspsychje: not really.  there was a program I added from a ppa that no longer is installed.  wondered where it went.  I'm going to be switching from windows to ubuntu soon, and just trying to figure out how ubuntu does things.
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: if you upgrade, apt will disable external ppa's
<Tin_man> illuminated, my advise is get a box and install ubuntu, keep windows on the other box, and learn before jumping ship..
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: we also dont support using external ppa's here, so we advice if you can, not to use them
<Tin_man> and by no means dual boot.
<Striking7> I started off by dual booting back in 2004 - gave me a chance to take things step by step
<Striking7> It worked great for me.
<Striking7> Later I ended up running windows in a virtual machine and ditched the windows install
<Wild_Man> I dual boot and use virtual machines, virtual machine is a safe way to start, it is a lot harder to install dual boot with UEFI these days
<Striking7> and now I end up using a windows vm maybe once a year
<Striking7> Your milage may vary
<Striking7> Wild_Man: that's true. UEFI can trip things up sometimes, depending on the variant
<illuminated> well I got ubuntu running on a vbox vm on windows.
 * Striking7 hates Mac's UEFI
<Striking7> illuminated: that's a good introductory step. I just introduced my neighbor (19 year old kid) to Linux via virtual machines a few weeks ago
<Striking7> he's already dual booting, and rarely uses his windows partition
<Striking7> the VM is a great way to introduce yourself to Linux in a non-destructive manner. If you screw something up you can just roll it back, wipe it and reinstall, etc.
<Wild_Man> Striking7, if I get into trouble with booting issues I get help from oldfred on the forum he is the best that I know and is a supermoderator as am I there so he is always around
<Tin_man> i started computing in 1984, and i have 4 windows machines (real) and 3 linux machines (real).. I like real..
<Tin_man> i married a real woman in 1975, 43 year later still real..
<Wild_Man> Tin_man, I like real to but I do run some vm's on Ubuntu
<Striking7> I started in 95 - I have a 2005 Mac Mini, a 2007 iMac, an 8 core xeon, and a 2007 alienware laptop
<Striking7> all of them run linux
<Striking7> I use vms of linux to make virtual appliances that I distribute to colleagues and friends.
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it ontopic guys, we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss
<Striking7> Some for work (some colleagues aren't so hot at configuring a system, so it's nice to just ship them a pre-done system), some are wargames for friends
<Striking7> (hack this VM if you can! Here are some hints...)
<Striking7> sorry lotuspsychje
<rangemonger> ok so i was able to boot with vt-d on but the bad news is that it only boots on arch, ubuntu still hangs
<rangemonger> can anyone help debug whats going on here?
<rangemonger> i can post where its stuck on booting
<rangemonger> but i'll have to type it manually
<rangemonger> there are different things on each of my 2 screens
<rangemonger> one is stuck at a ppdev parallel port thing and the other has an "acpi error (bug)"
<Tin_man> Goodnight All, remember "Keep it Real"  :-)
<rangemonger> acpi bios error (bug): could not resolve...
<rangemonger> how does one get the verbose messages of a previously failed boot?
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: you have been here before, if you want support on your issues we advice to post your issue all-in-one line with all details like ubuntu version, kernel,pastebin of your errors, details matter on this for volunteers to be able to help
<rangemonger> lotuspsychje: i would if i knew how to post the failed boot info, it hangs on boot, i can turn vtd off and then boot fine but where do i go to get the previous, failed boot messages?
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: start with ubuntu version, kernel, errors take a pic? or write it down? F1 at boot for textboot?
<rangemonger> 18.04.1, it is text booting but its a lot to write done, cant take a pic before the os boots can i? does it log this info anywhere, i could turn vtd off and boot normally and then copy/paste it like that if i knew where it logs the previous boot
<rangemonger> *down
<rangemonger> lotuspsychje:  1 shows: "ppdev: user-space parallel port driver" as the last line
<rangemonger> mon2 shows: acpi bios error (bug): could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF.DSSP], AE_NOT_FOUND  (20180313/psargs-330)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> do we have separately built php pkgs for apache mpm prefork, event, etc etc .. for trusty, xenial, bionic ?
<Haris> also the same for PPA
<tomreyn> madLyfe: no, not the same script. one which is IMO better, allows you to verify the authenticity of mainline kernel builds (validates their GPG signatures).
<jiqiren> seems the digital ocean mirror is behind, do-release-upgrade fails out. :(
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i dont like the idea of downloading .deb files from some plain http webserver and install them, especially not kernel images.
<tomreyn> jiqiren: i guess you can always change the mirror server
<madLyfe> does the script you posted have a github?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i mirror it at github.com/tomreyn/scripts/
<tomreyn> madLyfe: but i only pull from tj occasionally, no promises
<Flannel> jiqiren: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  will let you know the various syncronicity of mirrors
<jiqiren> Flannel: thanks!
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm trying to remove kernels 4.4 installed from 16.04 which are still around after upgrading to 18.04. The packages are not available and so apt can't uninstall them. How can I uninstall kernels from a previous distro version?
<guiverc> dnivra, have you tried `sudo apt-get autoremove`  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels  says autremove --purge though)
<dnivra> guiverc: Yes I did try autoremove. It didn't uninstall the linux kernel 4.4 though.
<guiverc> just a guess; but if you only very recently upgraded; it may not want to remove it until there are more 'recent' kernels - ie. it's count of 'recent' has it included..  (I think the count is 4, but can be altered & i'm not sure sorry)
<madLyfe> tomreyn: ty. if i wanted to try out different DEs should i add them to ubuntu or should i try kbuntu or kde neon?
<dnivra> guiverc: Actually there are newer kernels: I'm running linux 4.15.0.32 and there's 4.15.0.30 as well. I think because linux 4.4 is old and doesn't belong to bionic's package repos. That's probably why autoremove doesn't remove them.
<rangemonger> autoremove usually leave one older kernel on
<rangemonger> *leaves
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i'd usually add more DEs to the existing installation. but if you later decide to remove them and want to make sure everything you dont need is gone, this can take a while. so if you want to prevent this, a separate installation can make sense if its just fortestign and you're yet unsure as to whether you'll keep it.
<madLyfe> that makes sense
<madLyfe> is it possible so that grub will pick up inserted usb drives? for say like booting into a live usb?
<oswald> Hello, i am trying to install 'Polybar' and it says on Ubuntu you should use 'GetDeb' i am not sure how it works here is the given link http://www.getdeb.net/app/Polybar
<oswald> just seems to be down :D
<tomreyn> madLyfe: there is grub-imageboot for isos + HDD images. didnt work for me out of the box, but i didt try to fiddle with it.
<tomreyn> oswald: where does it say that you should use getdeb?
<tomreyn> oswald: and yes, getdeb is unfortunately down for some days now (and hasn't seen updates for quite a while)
<oswald> tomreyn: on the github documentation https://github.com/jaagr/polybar, it just says its available there
<oswald> when i try to install it manually it says a package 'xcb-proto' is missing not sure how to install it
<Guest76340> if i have an efi partition from windows do i need to create another efi partition for linux grub2 or can i just use the windows efi partition (104 MB)
<oswald> also i can't join the #i3 channel because it says i need to be verified how does this work on IRC?
<Aaron> oswald: type sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> oswald: there's a mirror at getdeb.megaglest.org, you can use this for now, but this would only work for xenial and i may trash it in the future if getdeb wont revive
<Aaron> oswald: type /nickserv help register
<oswald> what does -f do
<tomreyn> fix broken
<oswald> ok ty
<oswald> but with ubuntu 18.04 i need to do apt-get or only apt?
<tomreyn> Guest76340: you'll *need* to use the existing one, since there should only be one per disk.
<tomreyn> oswald: either is fine. apt is designed to be more user freidnly, while apt-get is better suitable for scripting
<Flannel> osw187: apt is just a combination of apt-get, apt-cache, and some other apt-* things.  To make it so you don't need to remember whther to use apt-cache or apt-get
<tomreyn> dnivra: what's the error message you get when you try to uninstall them with apt? normally this should just work fine even when the apt source is no longer available
<tomreyn> !paste | dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rohit> hi
<rohit> hello
<dnivra> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/964nT45vsv/
<tomreyn> rohit: hi
<tomreyn> dnivra: it'S telling you that no such package is installed
<tomreyn> dnivra: so either the name is not spelled correctly or it has since been removed
<dnivra> tomreyn: Not quite. apt is saying it can't find the package. If package weren't installed, it would look like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rg2CmBWr5S/
<dnivra> tomreyn: And linux-headers-4.4.0-130-generic is the correct page name - it exists in 16.04. See https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/linux-headers-4.4.0-130-generic
<osw187> i can't find polybar on the getdeb link you sent me tomreyn
<tomreyn> dnivra: one of your outputs is that of apt-get, the other is of apt, this may explain the different messages
<tomreyn> dnivra: you can always dpkg -r or -P a package, too.
<laoguan> hello
<Guest76340> what packages usually hold defines/macros such as R_X86_64_GOT64
<tomreyn> (but it's not ideal, doesn't take dependencies into account)
<tomreyn> osw187: maybe it's not there anymore. try finding a different ppa
<dnivra> tomreyn: Ah sorry about that. I tried running both with apt but there was no difference. And dpkg -r doesn't work either. I believe the problem is that the linux 4.4. packages are not present in 18.04 and so apt/dpkg can't recognize them.
<Flannel> dnivra: If the package is installed, dpkg still knows about it.
<Flannel> dnivra: can you pastebin `dpkg -l | grep linux-*`
<tomreyn> dnivra: if dpkg -r can't remove them, they're not installed. if they're installed, dpkg -l would list them
<dnivra> Flannel: Here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RSDVGmnv4J/
<Flannel> dnivra: Ok.  That doesn't show any 4.4 kernels.  What makes you think you still have them installed?
<dnivra> tomreyn, Flannel: I have the linux kernel 4.4 files in /boot.
<Flannel> dnivra: which files?
<dnivra> So I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I think the 4.4 kernels were not uninstalled during the upgrade.
<Flannel> dnivra: Can you give an example of one of the 4.4 files in /boot?
<Flannel> dnivra: Are you dualbooting this machine or anything like that?
<dnivra> Flannel: Here are the files in /boot - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TkRkJZrs5J/. And no I'm not dual booting - 1 Ubuntu installation only.
<Flannel> dnivra: Alright, what does `dpkg -S /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-130-generic` give you?  (I think I typed that correctly, go ahead and tab complete it!)
<dnivra> Flannel: That was correct :). dpkg-query says "no path found matching pattern /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-130-generic"
<Flannel> dnivra: Those 4.4 files aren't controlled by dpkg.  Which means they either were installed outside of dpkg/apt, or you somehow deleted the knowledge of their package from dpkg.  Since that's the case, nothing bad will happen if you just rm those files.
<Flannel> This isn't a normal thing.  If the files were a part of a package (and nothing was corrupted or anything in your package database), it doesn't matter *what* happens in the repos, dpkg will still know about the packages on your machine (because dpkg doesn't know/care about the repos)
<Flannel> So you could have files installed from a kernel from a decade ago, and they'd still be there until you removed them.
<Flannel> "they" being the files *and* knowledge of the package in dpkg.
<Shibe9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dnivra> Flannel: Ah I see. Honestly I'm not sure dpkg doesn't know about them. I simply installed 18.04 without formatting / and that's it. I had some problems with EFI but I don't think that's relevant here.
<dnivra> Anyhow it's safe to just rm them so I'll go ahead and do that.
<Flannel> OOh
<Flannel> dnivra: You installed it over top? not upgraded?
<Flannel> dnivra: I am 100% sure that dpkg doesn't know about them (otherwise dpkg -S would tell you what package they came from)
<dnivra> Flannel: Yeah installed over top. I just realized I probably wasn't clear about that part in my original query.
<Flannel> dnivra: So, when you installed overtop, that is NOT an upgrade.  You literally just made the installer put all of its packages/files on the same file systems as before.  It doesn't clean them.  So the NEW dpkg database replaced the OLD dpkg database by overwriting it entirely.
<Flannel> dnivra: So, you've probably got a *lot* of files that are potentially just sitting around.
<Flannel> It's like unzipping a file that contains "B.txt" into a directory that already contained A.txt.  You end up with a directory containing A.txt and B.txt.
<Flannel> Except dpkg only knows it unzipped B.txt, so it knows nothing about A.txt
<dnivra> Flannel: Thanks for the explanation! Makes sense. And sorry about the wrong terminology: I completely mislead everyone.
<dnivra> Yeah lot's of files surely: at bare minimum the two kernels. Going to be a huge problem tracking them all.
<dnivra> I guess I was probably better off upgrading or formatting / than this :).
<Flannel> dnivra: No worries.  We figured it out.  Doing this sort of "upgrade" is certainly not best practices.  But other than extra HDD space, it /probably/ won't cause any major headaches.
<Flannel> dnivra: If you move /home to a separate partition, you can always reinstall "around" /home and have a clean install.
<Flannel> dnivra: anyway, if you have anything behaving funnily in the future, extra files (especially like "old configuration files" or whatever) is probably a good place to check first.
<prawnsalad025>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jeremies> Is safe to run amule in ubuntu?
<dnivra> Flannel: Right. I used to do the separate /home but then I used to run out of space on / with lots of space on /home or vice versa. I decided it's better to just have a single / after that.
<dnivra> I will keep in mind about the old config files causing issues when debugging any future problems. Thanks for that tip1
<Flannel> dnivra: Or use LVM!  So you can resize dynamically!
<Flannel> dnivra: But yeah, partition size management is something that takes a bit to get a feel for your use-cases.
<Flannel> dnivra: You *could* always migrate to a separate /home, reinstall, then migrate back to a combined one.  If the "bonus files" become an issue in the future.
<dnivra> Flannel: I've never tried out LVM so that's something I will check out. Looks interesting. And yeah, the other solution is always there: migrate, reinstall and go back to single /.
<dnivra> Thanks for those tips!
<Flannel> dnivra: no problem. Happy... hunting... or whatever!
<dnivra> Flannel, tomreyn, guiverc: Thanks for all the help :)!
<jeremies> Is safe to run amule in ubuntu?
<guiverc> jeremies, amule is in the universe repo, so it's as safe as any in that repo?  (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amule) if that worries you.. what do you mean by 'safe'??
<jeremies> guiverc: if it does have security vulnerabilities...
<guiverc> you'll have to check yourself ; and see if it meets your needs - it's from upstream, MOTU & I don't know the named people nor package - you make up your own mind as with any 'universe' FOSS package in my mind... you know your needs, you do the homework...
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amule  (forgot to paste this)
<neon__> also how do i update my touchpad driver so it detects my touchpad as an actual touchpad instead of as a mouse
<Aaron> neon__: if you use gnome go to the settings and Mouse and then Touch pad
<Aaron> you'll find it there.
<jeremies> guiverc: thanks
<Trangar> If I want to get rid of log text in my ubuntu splash screen, what keywords should I look for? All resources I find are about removing the splash screen altogether. http://puu.sh/BewOe/8d4ce880f1.png
<neon__> Aaron: im using kubuntu
<pi0> i am running ubuntu on virutalbox and loaded vbox addons, the iso is loaded but i cannot find it on /media or /mnt
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> I'm trying to set ubuntu to boot toram , the wiki says "no longer necessary" I'm guessing it's for the earlier workaround, so what do I need to do right now ?
<Zexaron> I have the latest LTS x64
<Zexaron> Also, i'll be putting it on a multiboot using YUMI
<ZaZaQR> hello
<szt20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ZaZaQR> whoa
<ZaZaQR> i was going to click on that
<ph88> i tried mainline kernel 4.16 which really fixed some problems for me. But not all problems are gone .. should i also try 4.17 and 4.18 ?
<ducasse> ph88: look for bug reports on your problem, see if it is fixed in later kernels
<guiverc> ph88, 4.16 is not a Ubuntu supported kernel from what I can see; 4.15 & 4.17 are (18.10 currently uses 4.17) so I'd suggest using a supported patched Ubuntu kernel so it's automatically patched; I suspect 4.16 you'd have to update yourself security wise, but I don't know (opinion only)
<guiverc> (my point was I'd try 4.17 due to Ubuntu Support .. 18.10 may go 4.18 before launch..; but it's only a short-term-support kernel anyway for Ubuntu)..  but you do what's right for your issue..
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Dreaman> Linux ubuntu-ivan 4.18.0-041800-generic #201808122131 SMP Sun Aug 12 21:33:20 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<Dreaman> :)~
<enaut[m]> hey, I'm trying to make my first ppa but upon dput ppa:user/repos  changes.file.changes I get an error: error 58: gpgme_op_verify - what does it mean? I've set up the gpg stuff and added the key tho launchpad...
<ducasse> Dreaman: please don't do that unless asked, you should know better
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> ducasse command to upgreat to 18.10
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> help me
<neonkde> how do i see what package owns x file
<ducasse> Dreaman: 18.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Dreaman> ok
<EriC^> neonkde: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<neonkde> ok
<Dreaman> i am mi=ute
<Dreaman> mute
<ph88> guiverc, if i install 4.17 kernel will it automatically update with normal software updates ?
<enaut[m]> anyone could help me with the dput issue?
<EriC^> Dreaman: why you want to upgrade to 18.10? it's unreleased still, might have issues
<guiverc> ph88, what release are you on?  18.04 LTS (with HWE enabled) will soon use 18.10 kernel, where by it would get updated I'd assume if using 18.10 and have HWE enabled (depends on how you installed it I bet), if other release, I doubt it...
<Dreaman> a use 18.04 lts and new kernel
<ducasse> ph88: no, not until a later kernel is released (which won't happen for a long time)
<Dreaman> no need
<Dreaman> change name in repo
<Dreaman> upgreat
<Dreaman> use 14 years ubuntu
<guiverc> yeah, my "soon" wasn't real accurate; will be after 18.10 is released...
<EriC^> !mainline | Dreaman does this help?
<ubottu> Dreaman does this help?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EriC^> Dreaman: you can install newer kernels on your current ubuntu
<Dreaman> no need help me
<Dreaman> i now
<ph88> guiverc, how do you know that 18.04 will get 18.10 kernel ?
<ducasse> ph88: that's how hwe works
<Dreaman> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<guiverc> ph88, by default 18.04 sticks with 18.04's kernel, but with HWE enabled, it moves to 18.10, 19.04, 19.10 then 20.04 when released...
<Dreaman> just update
<guiverc> ph88, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Dreaman> wath is the problem
<EriC^> Dreaman: if you want to update then "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" takes you to 18.10
<Dreaman> no work
<ducasse> Dreaman: the problem is that mainline kernels are unsupported and don't have the patches regular ubuntu kernels do
<EriC^> Dreaman: type grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^> Dreaman: type "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<ph88> ducasse, 4.17 gets regular minor updates why you say no new update in a long time ?
<Dreaman> EriC^  name
<Dreaman> new
<Dreaman> just change
<ducasse> ph88: you need to install mainline updates manually
<Waldo26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Waldo26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ph88> this is also strange when i restart my pc i see:  unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, please don't turn off the computer   ... i've never seen this before
<ph88> ducasse, i have 4.16 mainline kernel manually installed (from 4.15 default) .. now i will try the latest 4.17  .. but i rather not install kernels myself so the option that guiverc seems interesting
<Felishia> can someone help me figuring out why every time that I connect the charger in ubuntu 18.04 I don't have sound
<Felishia> it recognizes the charger as a USB device
<Felishia> and tries to redirect the sound to the charger
<Felishia> so I have to manually go to the console and tell it to use the default device
<Felishia> but then it randomly switches back to the charger
<neonkde> Felishia: lol
<Felishia> :(
<Felishia> so I can't charge my computer and listen to anything at once wtf
<neonkde> rip
<Zexaron> ubunutu legacy bios boot options menu stupid filename txt.cfg
<Zexaron> almost didn't fount it if I would do grep
<ph88> this unattended-update during restart already takes 10 minutes .. how long should i wait ?
<neonkde> how do i correctly install virtualbox
<neonkde> neon@neon-X555BA:~$ virtualbox
<neonkde> Segmentation fault
<ducasse> neonkde: which release is this?
<neonkde> 16.04.1-Ubuntu
<neonkde> Linux neon-X555BA 4.15.0-30-generic #32~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 26 20:25:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<neonkde> i did sudo apt install virtualbox
<guiverc> neonkde, i would suggest full-upgrade then try - 16.04.5 I think is the current version, not .1
<neonkde> ok
<neonkde> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<guiverc> i checked; 16.04.5 is the current version, are you using KDE Neon ? and not Ubuntu?
<ducasse> guiverc: it's .1 when hwe is not enabled, iirc
<guiverc> okay - sorry neonkde (my 16.04.5 doesn't have HWE enabled..)
<neonkde> guiverc: yes
<neonkde> Sysinfo for 'neon-X555BA': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.13.4 on KDE neon 5.13 powered by Linux 4.15.0-30-generic, CPU: AMD A6-9220 RADEON R4, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G at 1701-1786/2500 MHz, RAM: 5357/7487 MB, Storage: 13/314 GB, 198 procs, 2.43h up
<ducasse> neonkde: neon is supported in #kde-neon
<dreadkopp> hey guys. hope you guys can help me .... i have a dozen similar machines which i like to update via a cronjob (after tested on the 'spare' machine) ... update-script includes these two lines: https://hastebin.com/aqewavozet.sql however it still prompts me when it tries to update grub if i want to keep the current config or change it .....
<dreadkopp> ubuntu server 18.04
<ubuntu> Hi,
<ubuntu> Hi
<Guest35342> hello
<Guest35342> I have a pc in which I am able to use Ubuntu then I buy a laptop and
<Guest35342> when I try to install ubuntu in my laptop there is a black screen but when I use a flashlight on my laptop screen then I barely able to see a menu which asks to try or install I get this same problem with Kali Linux also
<Guest35342> hey guys
<blackroot> Guest35342: have you tried to just punch enter?
<Guest35342> can u explain
<blackroot> When you see that text, just push enter
<blackroot> see what happens
<Guest35342> u mean with shift key
<Guest35342> yes i tried it
<Guest35342> with nomodset
<sebsebseb> oh memory lane!
<Guest35342> after using this method i get a black screen
<Guest35342> hey!
<Guest35342> can u help me
<ppf> reasking from yesterday: i'm on xenial. how do i downgrade gcc to 5.3?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Guest35342
<ubottu> Guest35342: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> !patience | Guest35342
<ubottu> Guest35342: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ppf> install gcc-5=5.3 fails because of dependencies, so how do i do this correctly?
<Guest35342> I have a pc in which I am able to use Ubuntu then I buy a laptop and
<Guest35342> when I try to install ubuntu in my laptop there is a black screen but when I use a flashlight on my laptop screen then I barely able to see a menu which asks to try or install I get this same problem with Kali Linux also
<ppf> is there a way to recursively downgrade dependencies?
<ppf> in a safe manner
<Guest35342> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: hi what you want?
<Guest35342> I have a pc in which I am able to use Ubuntu then I buy a laptop and
<Guest35342> <Guest35342> when I tr
<Guest35342> sebsebseb: when i try to install ubuntu  i get a black screen
<Guest35342> but when i use a flash light on my screen
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: when do you get the black screen ?
<Guest35342> when it ask to install or try
<sebsebseb> and what was that about a flash light ?
<Guest35342> when i use a flash light on my screen i am barely able to see a menu to isntall
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: I just had my own werid issue, wehre yep black screen, when booting up  what was meant to be the live session
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: Grub should come up, it's mostly dark in Ubuntu by default
<sebsebseb> or black and white kind of thing
<sebsebseb> from that you put try Ubuntu from live session
<y0sh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<y0sh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest35342> when i try fr live  then i stucks
<Guest35342> then it stucks
<pi0> what is the task manager version for ubunut
<pi0> but console
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: when you put try ubuntu on the live sesison so from grub
<sebsebseb> Guest35342: it just goes black screen or what?
<ppf> htop
<ppf> pi0: ^
<Guest35342> i using csm mode so it not showing grub
<pi0> in order to kill process you need to run as root?
<ppf> no
<ppf> but you can only kill processes that you own
<pi0> nice
<pi0> i opened an app
<pi0> but not sure the name
<pi0> but i see the window open
<pi0> it only says terminal
<pi0> how do i kill that process
<nayem> How to check used internet data and internet speed on Ubuntu?
<nayem> Not for only one day. Is it possible to check the usage of months?
<Guest2510>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<quim> Do you see my two nicknames quim and jeremies ?
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> I'm running xubuntu 16 LTS, when autocomplete is not working for tar
<JadedJ> but it is for 'cd' and 'apt-get'
<JadedJ> I'm running xubuntu 16 LTS, autocomplete doesn't work for the 'tar' command
<BluesKaj> quim, nope
<quim> you only see quim ?
<guiverc> JadedJ, what do you mean autocomplete?  if you hit tab twice, you should see the options (many commands start with 'ta'
<BluesKaj> only one allowed per server
<BluesKaj> quim,^
<guiverc> JadedJ, even at three characters; `tar` could be 3 commands on my machine, so autocomplete on a single tab isn't yet available...
<quim> BluesKaj, thanks
<botato> hola
<botato> now I'm botato
<JadedJ> guiverc: What about if I use the parameters first and want to auto complete the filename?
<JadedJ> tar -xjf
<guiverc> JadedJ, i can't speak authoritatively here, but if the shell knows you are typing a filename, it'll autocomplete (if unique & matching), a test on my box had it expand a tarball correctly...
<mezod> hello, while connected to a remote machine via ssh, is it possible to do something like "command > file" so that the file ends up in your local machine?
<mezod> I see you can do "ssh user@machine command > log" but what if already sshed?
<hateball> mezod: blah > user@yourhost:/file.log
<mezod> hmm nice thank you, now need to figure my host x)
<hateball> actually no that wont work
<hateball> what the... *gets coffee for a brain*
<mezod> aww
<ppf> here's what i'm getting trying to downgrade gcc: https://ghostbin.com/paste/9dpcz
<ppf> how do i do this correctly
<JadedJ> Is there a good guide out there on how to install HoneyD on ubuntu 16 LTS?
<Trangar> If I want to get rid of log text in my ubuntu splash screen, what keywords should I look for? All resources I find are about removing the splash screen altogether. http://puu.sh/BewOe/8d4ce880f1.png
<guiverc> mezod, i'd just create the file on the machine being used, then `scp` it do the machine you want it on, then delete it on used.machine...   (ie. I've never wanted a better method than that)
<mezod> yeah, i thought there'd be a fancier way than that :p
<MeiR> Hi, we employ a new freelance devops and gave him root privileges, so we prefer to carefully track his actions, at least for the first period
<ppf> mezod, hateball: command > ssh user@machine 'cat > file'
<MeiR> what would be the best way to log his ssh logins and commands, and any file uploads \ modifications? (maybe there're more things that don't come to my mind)
<mezod> hmm that's confusing
<ppf> MeiR: with root access? none
<MeiR> ppf, why? because he'll have anyway access for stopping these logs?
<guiverc> Trangar, splash hides the startup-text-messages; 'ie. quiet splash', so i can't see how getting rid of slash would help..  -- i think you need to select a new plymouth screen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<ppf> yes
<MeiR> ppf, let's assume he won't dig to that level, therefore he won't know
<guiverc> Trangar, this is easier https://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen  (use 65-up-vote answer)
<MeiR> in addition, if it helps, i meant to "su" privileges with his own user, and not the actual root
<Trangar> guiverc: I'll have a look, thanks
<ppf> MeiR: that's the same thing
<jeremies> If I make this openssl certificate with one PC can I export it to another PC ?
<jeremies> openssl req -x509 -sha256 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:4096 -keyout ~/.config/hexchat/certs/freenode.pem -out ~/.config/hexchat/certs/freenode.pem
<ppf> jeremies: sure
<jeremies> How ?
<ppf> copy it?
<MeiR> ppf: allright, so as i said we're assuming he won't know
<wind> you know a fix to network manager disconnecting either wired or wireless soon after boot, and once manually reconnected works infinitely till next boot? still happens to me over several major versions, on totally different computers, no matter what desktop (mate/unity)?
<jeremies> I try it with hexchat but doesn't work
<ppf> MeiR: you can enable auditing in pam
<ppf> MeiR: actually, if you don't give him su but only sudo, and nail that down properly, that'd be much saner
<jeremies> ppf: hexchat doesn't allow to connect to freenode with tor network
<ppf> and also auditable with sudoreplay
<ppf> jeremies: and why's that
<MeiR> ppf, i added him inside "visudo" with: ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jeremies> ppf: using this certificate copied from another user created from my pc
<MeiR> it's considered only sudo, isn't it?
<ppf> jeremies: why
<ppf> MeiR: yes, but after sudo su - it's not
<jeremies> ppf: I followed the tutorial in https://medium.com/@defcon201/tutorial-connecting-to-freenode-via-tor-like-a-boss-f8d74199b634 but the nickname that puts freenode then is my ubuntu username and I don't want that
<MeiR> how can i tell if he's allowed to "su -" ?
<jeremies> then I created a new username in ubuntu and created a openssl certificate with this username
<jeremies> after copying it to my real username it won't work
<MeiR> to "sudo su" *
<ppf> MeiR: he's alloed
<MeiR> ok, so can i please know how should i implement your suggestion: "if you don't give him su but only sudo"?
<ppf> jeremies: better ask this in #hexchat
<jeremies> ok, thanks ppf
<ppf> MeiR: whitelist the commands he's allowed to use
<Fuchs> jeremies: where does it put that user? Also you can use hexchat to connect via Tor, you just need to SASL external, we have manuals for that on our website (freenode.net)
<Guest38601> Ubuntu 14.04.5 Support?
<Guest38601> install Minecraft in Ubuntu 14.04.5?
<jeremies> Fuchs: in my nickname. Now is jeremies, because I'm not connected through tor. But if I connect throught tor it becomes quim (my desktop pc username)
<Fuchs> that's configureable and unrealted to the certificate
<Fuchs> *unrelated, even
<jeremies> Fuchs: yes I can do /nick newNick
<jeremies> when I issue /whois newNick it gives quim@tor...
<Fuchs> that's the ident
<Fuchs> that is also configurable in hexchat
<jeremies> or something like that
<Fuchs> as far as I am aware it has to be the same as your registered nick in order to get SASL to work, but it's definitely configureable in hexchat  (and every other sane client)
<Fuchs> I'm rather sure the config is called "username" in hexchat, where you configure the network as well
<eldritch14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jeremies> Fuchs: thank you very much I will try that
<fibo_mach>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fibo_mach>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zoli__> hello, i have installed clementine music player, but I can only start it from command line, it is missing from the dash menu
<zoli__> altough there is a dekstop file for that, but it seems it is somehow not considered
<zoli__> why is that?
<zoli__> /usr/share/applications/clementine.desktop
<Tin_man> zoli__, how did you install it?
<zoli__> Tin_man: via Synaptic
<zoli__> and not as a snap app
<zoli__> when i try to start it and type clementine in the gnome3 app search box, it only offers me another clementine to install as as snap app, instead of showing the already installed clemetine. The 2 apps have different icons too
<Tin_man> hmm, don't know, does it show up as a removable Application?
<zoli__> in synaptic? yes
<Tin_man> i have also 2 different versions in the Ubuntu Software center
<zoli__> yes
<zoli__> there are 2 vesions
<zoli__> 1 is a snap app, the other is the nomal app
<zoli__> i installed the normal app
<Tin_man> maybe try removing it, and install the other one. :) just a guess..
<zoli__> yeah, but i dont want to use the snap version :)
<zoli__> it takes up much more space
<zoli__> as well as memeory
<Tin_man> have you tried rebooting? again just a shot in the dark..
<hadifarnoud> is there a way to prevent root password change in scenarios like rescue mode?
<zoli__> sure, i have installed it several days ago
<zoli__> hadifarnoud: no
<Tin_man> don't know boritek, maybe remove, re-install.. that is the only option I can come up with.
<bolero> hello
<ioria> boritek, Tools -> Preferences -> Behaviour -> "When Clementine starts ... Always show the main window"
<T3ll0ll3t> hmm
<opentext> Hi there!
<JimBuntu> Hi opentext . If this is your first time here ( or such ), this is a support channel for Ubuntu and official flavors. If you need help, please post your question. If you want to be helpful then I thank you.
<boritek> ioria: that is already set, but the problem here is that, I the app icon does not show up at all in my dash menu
<ioria> boritek, you mean you cannot see the icon or it does not start from dash but only from terminal ?
<opentext> thank you. just trying to be helpful :)
<boritek> ioria: i cannot see the icon, so I cannot start it either, I can only start it from the command line
<ioria> boritek,    sudo apt install --reinstall clementine
<boritek> the weird thing is that i can see 2 desktop files:
<boritek> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/clementine:clementine.desktop
<boritek> /usr/share/applications/clementine.desktop
<boritek> i renamed the first one, to /usr/share/app-install/desktop/clementine:clementine.desktop2 and restarted gnome-shell
<boritek> but it didnt help either
<ioria> boritek,    you can always make a custom launche in  ~/.local/share/applications
<boritek> ioria: reinstalling didnt help me either
<ioria> boritek,   revert the changes you did first
<boritek> ioria: do you also have both of these files?
<ioria> boritek,   yes
<boritek> reinstalling didnt provide the /usr/share/app-install/desktop/clementine:clementine.desktop file
<ioria> boritek,   ps -A | grep clem
<boritek> i can see only my renamed old file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/clementine:clementine.desktop2
<boritek> ioria: it does not run atm
<ioria> boritek,   usually you don't need to rename those files
<Ryvius> Hello, I'd like to use my nVidia card for GPU encoding, but with this guide from 2016 I'll need to rebuild ffmpeg and stuff... has anything easier been developed since then? https://www.maketecheasier.com/nvidias-gpu-assisted-video-encoding-nvenc-work-ubuntu/
<boritek> ioria: what is that file btw?
<ioria> boritek,    .desktop files ; an application gets registered into the desktop's menus through a desktop entry
<boritek> ioria: i know, I mean that destop file in that different folder in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<boritek> and the desktop file in there is differentr than the one in /usr/share/applications/
<ioria> boritek,    those are installed by the app-install-data Install app-install-data package.
<ioria> !info  app-install-data
<boritek> i wonder why are they different
<ubottu> app-install-data (source: app-install-data-ubuntu): Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 15.10 (bionic), package size 14694 kB, installed size 45266 kB
<ioria> boritek,    they have additional metadata added for things like popularity counts and search keywords
<qwebirc59278> hey there, i just erased debian of my laptop and installed ubuntu, however, i have two problems. First, i seem to not have a right click function right now, is there any specific packagse i should get ?
<ioria> boritek,    but that it's not the point here
<qwebirc59278> second, i also have an ssd in my laptop which used to have windows installed. since i didnt have a big enough usb stick i decided to not install windows. its still installed on the ssd tho. is there a way to reach that SSD_
<boritek> ioria: I purged, autoremoved it (for the dependencies) and installed it again
<boritek> but didnt help
<ioria> boritek,     make a custom launche in  ~/.local/share/applications  just for test
<boritek> ioria: the custom local one works
<boritek> but no clue why the central desktop one does not
<ioria> boritek,    did you edit it ?
<boritek> no
<boritek> just copied it over
<ppf> using a newer gcc from ubuntu-toolchain-r doesn't work either because reasons :(
<ppf> so the only thing i _can_ do is downgrade
<boritek> ioria: from /usr/share/applications/clementine.desktop
<ppf> but: https://ghostbin.com/paste/9dpcz
<ioria> boritek,   it's the only app that behaves like that ?
<boritek> yes
<ioria> boritek,  yes, makes no sense for me atm
<filifunk> Hi, everytime I boot up my computer I have to go to the terminal and run pulseaudio in order to get sound.  Is there a place I can tell the computer to run it automatically when I boot it up?
<Ryvius> filifunk: You using Gnome? You have something called "Gnome tweak tool"?
<adroit_machine> ‎ A few days back I installed ubuntu on a small parition. I now want to move the ubuntu to a different partition, is it possible?
<ppf> adroit_machine: sure
<adroit_machine> ppf: How do I do that? I have differnt swap and root parition, but I don't want swap parition anymore, plus I want to move the root partition to a differetn parition
<ppf> sure, just copy the stuff
<adroit_machine> ppf: copy the directories and stuff? It would be really helpful if you can point to an online resource with how to's
<ppf> that you'll have to google yourself, i have none
<filifunk> Ryvius:  I don't know what gnome is, is it like an add on to ubuntu?
<neo-a-geek> hi
<neo-a-geek> Who know how to configure apache2?
<neo-a-geek> what the web server choose to use?
<filifunk> Ryvius:  I'll look into that...I gotta go tho
<filifunk> Ryvius: thanks
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> where do I configure keyboard locale option for the live version? Trying to make a custom ISO
<Zexaron> as well as timezone
<Tuor> adroit_machine: if the same partition is on the same disc, you can copy all files into a new partition (with the same FS) and you will have to configure grub.
<garrettkajmowicz> I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM. I'm attempting and failing to collect a core dump. I get the initial panic on the console, but then the system hangs rather than attempting to load the dump kernel. How might I go about getting kernel core dumps working? I followed this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html.en
<WhoAmI> hy brother
<adroit_machine> Tuor: Could you please give commands and tell how to configure grub?
<Terminal> adroit_machine: https://www.howtogeek.com/196655/how-to-configure-the-grub2-boot-loaders-settings/
<hiya19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tuor> You will have to read documentation and inform your self, I can't give you step by step instructions, it is very dependent on your environment.
<adroit_machine> ok Tuor. Can you point to an online resource?
<Terminal> did you see my link adroit_machine ?
<Terminal> https://www.howtogeek.com/196655/how-to-configure-the-grub2-boot-loaders-settings/
<adroit_machine> yes Terminal
<adroit_machine> I'm a little confused, Terminal. After I copy all the files to destination partition, should I boot the computer using live cd or what? how does that work?
<adroit_machine> "startup disc creator" is not available in kubuntu. How do I make a bootable usb?
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> What is the best way to install packages that are no longer in the ubuntu package database?
<leftyfb> JadedJ: It's recommended you don't.
<leftyfb> JadedJ: what package are you referring to?
<m4th> bonjour
<JadedJ> I'm trying to install the package honeyD that is no longer available
<JadedJ> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/honeyd
<leftyfb> m4th: we only speak English hre.
<JadedJ> The source code is available here
<JadedJ> http://www.honeyd.org/release.php
<leftyfb> JadedJ: that project hasn't been updated in over 10 years
<m4th> ho ok thanks im soory for disturbing ,i find the french canal for ubuntu please
<JadedJ> "Honeyd should compile and run on *BSD systems, GNU/Linux and Solaris"
<qwebirc81659> hey there, my ubuntu doesnt recognize my ssd, how can i fix that_ it still has windows installed but id like to format it
<leftyfb> JadedJ: Someone thinking about getting into security should understand that installing/running such a thing is a bad idea
<leftyfb> JadedJ: https://github.com/DataSoft/Honeyd/issues/91#issuecomment-175115729
<Guest81075> hey guys
<Guest81075> when i try to install ubuntu after ubuntu logo i get a black screen but when i use flash light on my screen i barely able to see a menu which ask to install or try
<Guest81075> what should i do
<geirha> choose try
<JadedJ> leftyfb: Thanks for your replies
<Ryvius> Guest81075: tried turning the brightess up?
<Guest81075> yes
<Guest81075> but no +ve result
<tomay> hello
<tomay> When I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04, the UPower hibernate on critical battery is no longer triggering! Any clues!
<Sparky-UK> Hi, has anyone got any experience with "getrlimit: Function not implemented" after an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<JadedJ> leftyfb: I was wanting to install honeyD purely to test it out
<thearkon> hello everyone i have a issue.. when i install ubuntu server 18.04 on a desktop machine with a nas harddrive .. when i restart the machine after the install is done i go into grub rescue mode .. ?? any ideas ??
<ppf> thearkon: what's the error message
<thearkon> let me boot up .. hang on.
<thearkon> the error message is attempt to read or write outside of disk "hd0"
<ppf> what do you mean with 'nas harddrive' btw?
<thearkon> an actual nas hard drive .. instead of a regular everyday hard drive
<ppf> ah
<ppf> that's just a marketing term, it's a regular everyday harddrive
<thearkon> haha yes..
<leftyfb> JadedJ: you'll need to compile it then. But according to that github page, people weren't having much luck
<ppf> thearkon: did you install ubuntu in legacy or efi mode?
<ppf> got anything on that disk besides ubuntu?
<thearkon> nope it was a fresh install .
<thearkon> im trying to get a fog project machine. for inside the office here..
<thearkon> https://fogproject.org/
<ppf> did you install ubuntu in legacy or efi mode?
<thearkon> lol
<thearkon> um .. legacy..
<Voziv> Hello, I have spotify, slack, and phpstorm installed as snaps but when I try to run them after a reboot I get "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks". I'm running on Ubuntu 18.04.1.
<ppf> thearkon: can you reinstall in efi mode? or is your machine too old for that?
<tomay> any help here
<tomay> please
<thearkon> its a old hp ..
<thearkon> so probably not.
<thearkon> would ide to raid matter ?? for the install ??
<ppf> what could work is if you move the /boot partition closer to the beginning of the disk
<ppf> can you boot the live disk and paste us the partition table?
<thearkon> yeah i can do that ..
<tomreyn> also, is it just this one disk, or multiple? lvm? software raid?
<thearkon> its just this one disk.. a 4tb..
<thearkon> i think i might have to manually format the partitions . for linux install to work..
<vlt> Hello. How can I run two instances of a program like entangle?
<nicomachus> !info entangle
<ubottu> entangle (source: entangle): Tethered Camera Control & Capture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 354 kB, installed size 2515 kB
<nicomachus> vlt: not sure if you could run two instances of that on one machine if it's tied into camera hardware.
<vlt> nicomachus: I can choose which camera to talk to.
<nicomachus> run it from a terminal, open a new terminal and try to run a second instance.
<vlt> Already tried that.
<vlt> Didn't run another one.
<vlt> Can anyone recommend another tool that will let me show live camera footage from DSLR cameras connected via USB cable (using libgphoto2, I think)?
<linux8659>  hi ,is there an option somewhere to add a second timezone ,can t find that in default 18.04
<blackflow> linux8659: I don't think so. If there's a way, it's specific to a program that explicitely knows how to handle multiple TZs
<leftyfb> linux8659: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/605/multiclock/
<linux8659> mate has it ,along with an easy suspend button access ,it s a shame
<tomreyn> thearkon: wont work if you'll be creating the partitions before you start the server live installer. (with the alternative installer it should work, and so should manual partitioning from within the server live installer, for the most part)
<blackflow> linux8659: so you're actually asking about what leftyfb linked, a wall _clock_ with multiple TZs? because "add a second timezone" question implies adding another /etc/timezone or another level to it, which doesn't work....
<JadedJ> Before installing livevent in ubuntu 16, what do I need to do?
<JadedJ> http://libevent.org/
<linux8659> thanks
<adroitMachine> Hi, I'm trying to copy existing linux partition to a new parition with this command: cp -a /dev/sda6/* /dev/sda8/*, but it is throwing this error: cp: failed to acess 'dev/sda8/*': Not a director
<JadedJ> Do I only need to install the package 'build-essential' first?
<adroitMachine> Can anybody tell me what am i doing wrong/
<nicomachus> adroitMachine: that is NOT how you clone a partition.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: /dev/sda*  are not directories, but block devices. you can't use cp like that. now, what do you want to do, block-level copy, or filesystem copy?
<linux8659> androitmachine use command dd
<thearkon> i think i used the wrong installer. used the amd64 live one instead of the 86 installer
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I have no idea,  I was trying to migrate existing partition to a new partition. I saw on internet tutorial.
<nicomachus> linux8659: that's a very powerful command and one that you shouldn't just tell someone to use without also telling them to carefully read the man page and use extreme caution when actually executing the command.
<leftyfb> JadedJ: linevent is part of ubuntu
<adroitMachine> nicomachus: can you please tell how?
<leftyfb> libevent*
<linux8659> sure ,yet it is not hard to learn
<adroitMachine> I'm trying to migrate existing installation to a new bigger installation
<nicomachus> adroitMachine: carefully read the man page for dd.
<nicomachus> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in bionic
<nicomachus> -_-
<leftyfb> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.28-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1275 kB, installed size 7092 kB
<blackflow> it's not as simple as using just dd
<blackflow> adroitMachine: simplest thing to do would be to mount both partitions somewhere (eg. to /mnt/src and /mnt/dest) and then use rsync between them.
<adroitMachine> nicomachus: in the kde partition manager it is showing /dev/sda8 as mounted
<adroitMachine> blackflow: the partiotions are mounted I think. I opened the once in the dolphin file manager
<linux8659> anyway to make the file copying be in a queue ,in gnome ,like it is in mate?
<pragmaticenigma> linux8659: A queue in what way?
<blackflow> if you dd the partition, you block-copy the filesystem on it, which means its' gonna think it's the same size. And you mentioned you want to migrate "existing installation to a new bigger installation"
<linux8659> you can copy paste files ,it doesn t run the copying simultaneously but queue them
<thearkon> ugh.. i give up .. ...
<linux8659> when first copy finishes the next starts ,love that in mate
<thearkon> i might go with centos..
<leftyfb> linux8659: why not just run mate?
<adroitMachine> Please help me with cloning an existing kubuntu partition
<linux8659> I m discovering gnome after years of resistance and like the looks of it ,gnome extensions makes it ok now
<lotuspsychje> thearkon: what has the choice of architecture to do with choice of Os?
<thearkon> lotuspsychje: well trying to setup a fog server ...
<blackflow> adroitMachine: if both partitions are mounted, do you know their paths?
<lotuspsychje> thearkon: ok..and how is this related to ubuntu?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: you could use   rsync -a /src/path/ /dst/path/       using proper paths, both WITH trailing slashes. might need to use sudo for that
<adroitMachine> blackflow: yes, I can see the path in kde partition manager: /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda8
<blackflow> adroitMachine: no, those are block devices, not mounted filesystems
<thearkon> trying to install ubuntu server . 18.04.1 live server. on a hp old desktop
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I'm on kubuntu live cd, how do I know the path of filesystems?
<lotuspsychje> thearkon: ok great, have you tryed #ubuntu-server ?
<pragmaticenigma> linux8659: I do not believe nautilus has a feature or setting for "queueing" file copying.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: for example, you could create two dirs:    mkdir /mnt/src    and  mkdir /mnt/dest      then mount      mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/src     and like that to 8   (assuming 6 is source and 8 is destination)
<thearkon> lotuspsychje: hehe no let me try that .. lol
<linux8659> thanks
<adroitMachine> blackflow: Ok, I'm going to do that
<blackflow> adroitMachine: please make sure you understand what these commands are doing before you copy&paste them
<blackflow> adroitMachine: which filesystems are those, btw? what's on them?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: the filesystem is ext4
<newbie|3> test
<pragmaticenigma> linux8659: This article talks about installing a differnt file utility that has an extension that will work with nautilus. It also appears everything you need /should/ be in universe. Take a look: https://askubuntu.com/a/554821
<adroitMachine> blackflow: /dev/sda6 is the existing kubuntu installation with ext4, and /dev/sda8 is an empty ext4 partition
<pragmaticenigma> StephanieT, newbie|3: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question
<thearkon> leaving here bye everyone
<blackflow> adroitMachine: right, so you mount sda6 to /mnt/src   and sda8 to /mnt/dest    and then:   rsync -a /mnt/src/ /mnt/dest/      (again, note the trailing slashes)
<lotuspsychje> StephanieT: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I mounted both the partitions, but i'm still getting the same error: "cp: failed to access '/dev/sda8/*' : Not a directory"
<blackflow> adroitMachine: btw is that OS root you're copying?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: why are you running that? I never told you to do that.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: oh, I missed the rsync part, i will do itagain
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I'm trying to migrate kubuntu to a bigger partition, i'm referring to this resource: https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/copy-your-linux-install-different-partition-or-drive
<blackflow> adroitMachine: right. I asked because then don't forget to adjust /etc/fstab and any other config pertaining to the filesystem you're moving.
<linux8659> pragmaticenigma thanks ,but it s not in the ub repo ,and it looks like it comes from the windows world (ultracopier) ,plus the page is old (14.04)
<blackflow> fstab, crypttab, dunno what else you've got there. and grub will have to be updated too
<Voziv> If I run "snap run slack" from my command line I also get "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<adroitMachine> blackflow: do I need to use sudo for the rsync command? because I can see in the terminal that there are some errors like: failed Permission denied
<blackflow> adroitMachine: yes. and for the mkdir previously, for the mountpoints in /mnt/
<pragmaticenigma> linux8659: It appears someone has been maintaining the answer (edit in 2017) thought it might help point you in the right direction
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I didnt use sudo  for mkdir, but I can see that a folder is created already
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I'm stopping the rsync command. Gonna do it over again with sudo mkdir
<linux8659> pragmaticenigma  thanks
<blackflow> adroitMachine: what exactly did you type? because  /mnt/src   and   /mnt/dest   should not exist by default
<blackflow> adroitMachine: I did warn you not to do this without  understanding what you're doing. if you lose your data, that's entirely on YOU.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I did sudo mkdir, but it was so far up the terminal that I thought I didn't sudo it. My bad. But the problem is that when I do sudo rsync -a /mnt/src /mnt/dest, the konsole just hangs without any output
<add1ctus> Heya. When I use my wireless (bluetooth) headphones on Ubuntu 18.04 I'm having lower volume compared to Windows 10 on the same machine. Over-amplification ruins sound quality and alsamixer has everything on max volume. Any ideas how to fix it?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: of course, it's copying data.   add -v to see the paths as they're copied
<blackflow> adroitMachine: and I really hope you typo'd here in irc, as I told you several times to be careful about trailing slashes.
<lotuspsychje> add1ctus: a few ideas: try a pulseaudio restart, test also with pavucontrol or doublecheck your settings with !sound
<adroitMachine> blackflow: yes it is copying all the files in src folder and not on the partition itself, what would I do once the copying is finished/
<lotuspsychje> Voziv: have you tryed contacting the slack maintainer yet?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: the partition is mounted to the src folder isn't it?
<add1ctus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: there's two folder in the target partition: dest and src. The file are being copied onto src
<blackflow> adroitMachine: that's not..... "target partition". do you mean in /mnt/  ?
<Voziv> lotuspsychje: Nope, but this also happens with phpstorm, spotify, and htop snaps as well
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I'm a little confused here. I can't show you because the irc is opened on a different computer. What I mean is I thought the files would be copied onto the new partition itself not  in some folder created on the new partition
<blackflow> adroitMachine: then you didn't listen what I was telling you to do. especially, you didn't understand what the commands do. I warned you several times.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: so from the beginning:  you want copy files from sda6 to sda8, correct?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: Yes, correct
<blackflow> adroitMachine: then you mount sda6 to /mnt/src   and sda8 to /mnt/dest. you first need to mkdir those dirs in /mnt/
<adroitMachine> blackflow: yes I did sudo mkdir in /mnt
<blackflow> adroitMachine: after you mount them you run rsync like this:    rsync -va /mnt/src/ /mnt/dest/      ok? mind the trailing slashes after src/  so:   /mnt/src/   and not   /mnt/src
<blackflow> adroitMachine: if you did those three things (mkdir + mount + rsync) then you should be copying files from sda6 to sda8
<adroitMachine> blackflow: just a sec
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I will do it over again, first let me format the partition again. Sorry for the misunderstanding
<blackflow> adroitMachine: you'll have to unmount it first.    umount /dev/sda8       or by mounted path:    umount /mnt/dest/
<adroitMachine> ok blackflow
<tkelly> I recently found that neither 18.04 or the 18.10 nightly can boot on the new Intel NUC8i7HNK. Where is the right place to report that as a "bug?" I noticed that Arch 2018.08.01 which happens to be using kernel 4.17.11 can boot it.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: there is an error: umount: mnt: target is busy
<blackflow> tkelly: any errors visible during booting? I'm tempted to say file against the kernel, but that needn't be the case
<blackflow> adroitMachine: do you have any open files there? is your shell currently cd'd into that path?
<mustmodify> Continuing with my production issue affecting 200+ users... my buffer is 5GB, total memory is 7.5GB.
<tkelly> It gets to the very first menu (GRUB?) and then goes blank no matter what you select, which is why I suspect the kernel. early_printk gave nothing
<mustmodify> First, is there an easy way to clear that out?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: no, nothing is open, I even closed the dolphin. Just the terminal is open
<mustmodify> Second, how do I triage that? I feel like our software must have introduced a memory leak, but I wouldn't expect that to increase the OS buffer... but I don't really know enough about that to speak intelligently about it.
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: if you want your issue sorted, please add all the details in one line to channel
<lotuspsychje> !details | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: does `lsof /mnt/dest`  show any output?
<blackflow> tkelly: tried booting with no "splash" and "quiet"  keywords in kernel command line?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: Yes, there's a warnign: cant stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing output information may be incomplete
<mustmodify> details... well, here's a screen shot of top. https://media.trillian.im/media/?m=aW1hZ2UvcG5nLDE0MjksNDc4LO%2BkFcLMANYGXr58NZkSd59j6d85RT1lrbz8P1ofTgCu
<blackflow> adroitMachine: I think rebooting to the live env would be faster than trying to debug what's up with that :)
<mustmodify> I'm on 16.04.3
<adroitMachine> ok blackflow
<blackflow> adroitMachine: I'm assuming you're doing this from the kubuntu live iso?
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: update your system to latest please
<tkelly> blackflow: Honestly, I've been playing around with Debian too (same issue) and I don't remember what I've tried on Debian vs Ubuntu. I'll try with no splash and quiet on Ubuntu before filing a bug against the kernel.
<jje> tkelly: i have a NUC8i7HNK and got 18.04 to boot by initially using nomodeset in kernel command line.
<adroitMachine> yes, blackflow . One more thing, which one is right: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/src or sudo mount /dev/sda6/ mnt/src/
<blackflow> mustmodify: also, what's the actual problem? that's just a screenie of top....
<blackflow> adroitMachine: /mnt has to start with the slash as that's the full system path
<tkelly> jje: Awesome! I'll try that.
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: ubuntu 16.04.5 is out..
<blackflow> adroitMachine: no starting slash means it's relative to whatever directory you're currently in.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: what about the trailing slash in /mnt/src/?
<GreenDimond> So I just booted up this morning and for whatever reason, Display 0 (My first monitor) is stuck at 640x480 resolution and there is no larger display options.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: the trailing slash (at the end of /mnt/src/)  is about rsync, it tells the rsync to copy files from _under_ that dir, otherwise it'll copy that dir over so you'd have /mnt/dest/src/....  as the result.
<adroitMachine> blackflow: because in the rsync command trailing slash are important, I was just wondering about the traling slash in mnt command
<blackflow> adroitMachine: more about rsync and paths is available in the rsync manpage:  `man rsync`
<blackflow> adroitMachine: in mount the trailing slash makes no difference
<adroitMachine> ok thanks blackflow. Can I boot into the original kubuntu and copy the directory from there? would that be easy?
<mustmodify> the problem is that we're seeing "out of memory" which results in killing puma, our web server. I had assumed our software had a memory leak. But in the screen shot above, you can see that of 7.x GB of ram, a majority of it is in the buffer. I don't know enough about the buffer to even say whether that could be a memory leak or some kind of OS issue. 4.4.0-1057-aws
<blackflow> adroitMachine: not really as the OS root has stuff mounted on itself (like /dev, /sys, /proc) so you'd have to do it differently. plus, live OS has stuff changing so it wouldn't be an atomic copy, possibly even some files corrupt
<blackflow> adroitMachine: the live env approach is the correct one. an alternative to rsync is using dd with block devices, but then you'd have to resize the partition, check uuid conflicts etc...
<adroitMachine> ok blackflow . Thanks for the info. I'm doing the copy all over again, starting with formating the sda8
<blackflow> mustmodify: is that a modified aws kernel? is that even ubuntu?
<blackflow> mustmodify: anyway looking at top might not be sufficient. you could have transient memory spikes never registered in top, that invoke the oom killer
<mustmodify> Can you help me to understand a bit more about that?
<Voziv> lotuspsychje: Just as an update, it seems apparmor was disabled on my machine, enabling that seems to have fixed it
<lotuspsychje> Voziv: ah nice, tnx for feedback!
<Voziv> I must have messed with it at some point, no clue
<blackflow> mustmodify: not sure what you need to understand more. top has refresh passes. a memory spike can be quick and can occur between two top passes.
<blackflow> mustmodify: personally, I'd limit services so that cumulatively their limits don't pass over available RAM. or else you're overselling and that's bad
<mustmodify> blackflow: what increases the buffer size? Is that something the app can do? Or is that an OS function?
<blackflow> mustmodify: what buffer?
<mustmodify> Is it more likely to do with number of open files, or the heap, or ... just ... how do things get into what's being measured there?
<mustmodify> I ask because this number, buff/cache, is large and hasn't been in the past. At the same time, I'm seeing memory issues, So that seems like something I should drill into.
<blackflow> mustmodify: no swap, rihgt? maybe you should add some
<mustmodify> Typically I would ask Google and read a lot. But right now I'm facing an issue in production where every  hour or so, the server dies. So time is not really on my side. :(
<blackflow> mustmodify: okay so then limit RSS per service via their systemd unit files
<blackflow> mustmodify: then a process that tries to allocate more will fail, and will probably error out or segfault and that's how you'll know what's eating more than it should. at least it won't bring down your entire machine, esp. if you instruct systemd to restart failed services.
<mustmodify> OK! I don't know what that means but it sounds like something I can act on. And `df` shows no swap file, which ... is odd.
<mustmodify> so I can look into both of those. Thank you VERY much!
<blackflow> mustmodify: why do you run a server if you don't understand what that means......
<mustmodify> I'm a dev.
<blackflow> where's the sysop?
<blackflow> I mean it's one thing if your personal computing has these issues but then you don't have the urgency of "halp! 200+ users are affected".
<mustmodify> In the past I have been able to kind of wing it. As this app grows, it seems like I might need someone with more expertise.
<blackflow> if these states appear and shouldn't be, you need a trained sysop.
<mustmodify> Agree.
<mustmodify> I agree.
<blackflow> okay so meanwhile, add the RSS limits to services (start with that memory hog of a ruby app) and see which one fails. make sure the limits cumulatively don't go beyond system RAM
<blackflow> mustmodify: also add swap.
<metrum> Hi guys! I just updated my distro from 16.04 LTS to 18.04. It's dual-booted beside Win 10, and anytime I want to open one of the Window's drives, it requires password. In 16.04 LTS I didn't have to type my pwd. Can I turn it off?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I did like rsync the way you told me but it is still copying all the files under the src directory. Do I need to "mv" all files after the copying is finished?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: what do you mean "copy all the files under the src directory"?
<blackflow> adroitMachine: pastebin exact commands you're using and first few lines of that `rsync -va ...` command
<adroitMachine> in the target partition(the partition where i want all the files from destination) there's a folder called "src" and all the files are being  copied into it
<blackflow> first few lines of its output
<theseb> help! i didn't properly shutdown and now ubuntu VM won't start
<theseb> what should i do
<adroitMachine> blackflow: I can't unfortunately, I'm on a differnt computer but i can give you the commadn i typed in the console. Just a sec
<blackflow> adroitMachine: is there network? you can use wgetpaste or pipe outputs to    | nc termbin.com 9999     then paste here the URL you get
<adroitMachine> blackflow: sudo rsync -va /mnt/src/ /mnt/dest/
<blackflow> or pastebinit.... I don't know which one is preferred nowadays, wgetpaste or pastebinit
<adroitMachine> I did this^
<blackflow> adroitMachine: okay, so that's copying files from src/ to dest/   isn't that what you wanted?
<adroitMachine> I'm going to try to paste bin, blackflow
<adroitMachine> blackflow: no I wanted to copy all the files from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda8
<blackflow> adroitMachine: but did you mount sda6 to src and   sda8 to dest?
<adroitMachine> yes, I did, blackflow. That's wht I'm trying to tell you. The copying is being done in src folder which is located in /dev/sda8
<blackflow> adroitMachine: then you ARE copying from sda6 to sda8 .... you're copying files from their respective filesystems. that's exactly what you want.
<blackflow> adroitMachine: what do you mean "src folder is located in /dev/sda8" ?? if you did what you say you did, then this doesn't make any sense.
<blackflow> mkdir + mount + rsync.  sda6 to src,  sda8 to dest. rsync FROM src/ TO dest/. that's it.
<adroitMachine> ok blackflow just a sec. I will try to explain the whole thing
<adroitMachine> blackflow, when i open /dev/sda8 partition in file manager, there are two folders: lost+found and src. The files are being copied in src folder. What I want is to copy all the files in the main partition itself not under any folder
<blackflow> adroitMachine: if you ran     rsync -va /mnt/src/ /mnt/dest/     _exactly_ as typed here (previously mounting sda6 to /mnt/src  and sda8 to /mnt/dst),   then that's not possible. I think you missed the trailing slash on src/
<Carbonme> Hello and Good day, I recovering from an infection on of my Linux system , any other precautions besides scanning with clam-av before I recover my files.
<mustmodify> blackflow: Do I still want a swap drive if I'm using SSD?
<adroitMachine> blackflow: ok the internet is working in the laptop. What command do you want me to pastebin?
<blackflow> mustmodify: yeah, why no. the old myths of ssd and swap should be buried unless you have years old SSD with no modern wear leveling tech. SSDs these days go well into hundreds of TB written
<blackflow> *why not
<mustmodify> ok, just wanted to verify.
<blackflow> mustmodify: https://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead   and that's 3 years old by now.
<leftyfb> Carbonme: define infection
<mustmodify> But swap space is typically for for drastic overflow situations, right? That's in my head, though I can't remember any details.
<mustmodify> Obviously I'm having drastic memory problems, so...
<blackflow> mustmodify: "drastic overflow" is exactly what you have here, from what I gather :)
<mustmodify> right
<blackflow> that is, "stuff that should happen before OOM kicks in"
<AdroitMachine_> blackflow: I'm on the irc network. Are there any commands you want me to paste? so that I can show you what I mean
<mustmodify> but am I correct in thinking that in an optimal situation, a swapfile would be almost unused?
<blackflow> mustmodify: PLUS, having swap to page out unused RAM even without memory pressure is a good thing. ruby can benefit from that a lot as it tends to load a gazillion of dependencies that just sit in the RAM unused, so they get paged out
<blackflow> mustmodify: no. there's always some pages that are unused and that the kernel evicts to swap
<blackflow> _always_
<mustmodify> ok
<GreenDimond> What is the latest Nvidia driver for ubuntu?
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: yes, the rsync command and first (say) 10 lines of its output.
<Carbonme> CD drive keeps opening when I come near it, also the window machine I was using with dual boot also got an infection via email earlier, so I assume it somewhat spread, I just want to get back my ebooks, music, and databases
<AdroitMachine_> blackflow: sorry for the delay. The output was too far up. Yes, I did miss a slash after src. Can I do rm -rf in the partition and start over again?
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: yes.  `ls -la /mnt/dest`   will verify there's nothing there after you rm -rf. please be careful, don't use * but name the two dirs specifically for rm. and hit enter after you've double-checked it's correct.
<leftyfb> Carbonme: your linux desktop was not infected from Windows
<AdroitMachine_> blackflow: but I did *. Should I stop the rsync command?
<leftyfb> Carbonme: I'm going to guess it wasn't infected at all. But either way, reinstall from scratch and restore from backups
<superman1> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I was seeing lightdm fail to load and purple screen hang. I went to ctrl+alt+f2 and did a reinstall of lightdm. After reboot I am stuck at login-loop and no network. I only see loopback interface in the ifconfig. ifconfig -a shows all the interfaces. Any suggestions?
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: nah. * is okay, that was just precaution from my end since you seem to lack experience and stuff can happen, esp. with rm -rf
<superman1> I upgraded using do-release-upgrade
<ioria> superman1, so gdm3 should be in use
<AdroitMachine_> ok blackflow I'm relieved. I was kinda worried that * would do harm
<superman1> ioria: i see what did I do wrong. Installing lightdm?
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: nah, it's just that * is expanded by shell to mean "all files and dirs" under the part leading up to it, and that can be very destructive if you're not careful.
<ioria> superman1, lightdm is default for 16.04, probably already installed
<Carbonme> Thanks, then I should be fine, I will just scan the flies I need to take from system If there anything
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: for example thinking you're in one dir while you're in another and do rm-rf *
<mustmodify> blackflow: I have a swapfile set up. It isn't being used yet. Would you suggest something like this to purge the buffers, to encourage swapfile use if needed? `free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free`
<AdroitMachine_> blackflow: ok
<superman1> I see. Any suggestions?
<blackflow> mustmodify: no need, the kernel will use it as needed
<mustmodify> ok
<nacc> mustmodify: why do you *want* to use swap?
<ioria> superman1, start with  nomodeset  parameter
<blackflow> also dropping caches is useless sa well, kernel already treats them as volatile RAM, discardable and to be used elsewhere on demand
<blackflow> nacc: nasty OOMs on a prod server, hunting for the cause, this is just a temporary relief with swap, see backlog
<AdroitMachine_> blackflow: I need to ask you one thing more. When I'm trying to open some directories which are already copied, there's a lock icon on the folder and when I try to enter in it it says" could not enter, permission denied"
<blackflow> (so let's not confuse them with contradicting info on whether swap is needed or not ;) )
<nacc> blackflow: i meant to force use of swap, in this case, sorry
<blackflow> AdroitMachine_: right, not all files and dirs are immediately readable to the user you're logged in as (even in live env, you're not root)
<AdroitMachine_> ok blackflow.
<blackflow> nacc: ah. well that. forcing the paging out of stuff that's not immediately needed.  I mean, one way would be to ramp up swappiness, I suppose.
<nacc> blackflow: right, that seems the easier way
<blackflow> well echoing 3 to drop_caches is not about swap tho', it's about dropping fs caches, it won't actually free any RAM for apps to use, as that memory is already discardable
<obinoob> Hi, I've added desktop gui to server 14.04 vm so i can manage a bunch of things etc, and I can't login as root even after: sudo passwd root and sudo passwd -u root
<strive> obinoob: I hear you shouldn't log into a desktop environment as root; create a 'obinoob' user and add 'obinoob' to sudoers.
<obinoob> strive I've done that but can't login also
<strive> obinoob: Have you done: 'passwd obinoob'
<elenah11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<obinoob> strive: done ;)
<strive> obinoob: Working?
<obinoob> strive: actually I've done that but I've deleted the user and added with: adduser newuser and used visudo
<strive> ...so it works now?
<strive> obinoob: Are you in?
<obinoob> strive: yep ;)
<strive> obinoob: Phew! Good stuff.
<strive> obinoob: I put myself through torture sometimes. "Why isn't this working! Oh, I forgot this simple thing..."
<jjbuggle> hey all, I'm having trouble with my trackpad: when I try to 2 finger scroll, the mouse will jump all over the place
<jjbuggle> I'm running xubuntu
<strive> jjbuggle: It seems that your settings aren't correctly set? It's probably jumping because you need to set the two finger scroll.
<strive> jjbuggle: synclient -l
<jjbuggle> strive: ok, ill take a look, thanks
<jjbuggle> strive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bhqw7SSPFk/
<strive> jjbuggle: Hmm...VertTwoFingerScroll = 1
<strive> jjbuggle: That's good.
<strive> jjbuggle: I'm thinking it may have to do with one of the 'TapButton' parameters.
<jjbuggle> strive: I am able to 2 finger scroll in general.  It just jumps around a lot.  At first I thought it was an issue with sensitivity, but changing the sennsitivity settings don't seem to make a difference.  So the 2 finger scroll itself is workinng
<jjbuggle> yeah?
<strive> jjbuggle: It could be the FingerLow parameter.
<strive> jjbuggle: Gotta run.
<jjbuggle> strive: ok, thanks
<superman1> so strangely after the do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.01 I found that gdm3 was not installed.
<vlkwgn> accelerate
<roadclear> test
<spacepluk> hi, is there any tool that can generate a list of dependencies from a binary?
<obinoob> I'm running qemu/kvm and virt manager to run a windows xp under ubuntu but sadly while installing the windows it pops out a "Insert Disk" Please insert Compact Disc labeled "Windows XP" ...
<obinoob> message
<lotuspsychje> superman1: did you not get the upgrade window?
<tomreyn> spacepluk: there's ldd. and there's this other utility which you should really be using since it doesnt execute code, which i forgot the name of.
<superman1> lotuspsychje: It said everything is upgraded. Post the reboot it was stuck at purple screen. When Logged in using alt+f2 I check what was installed and found gdm3 was not.
<tomreyn> spacepluk: readelf -d executable | grep NEEDED
<lotuspsychje> superman1: can you logout, and see at the gear icon wich ubuntu sessions available and wich you are in now? unity/xorg/wayland?
<tomreyn> obinoob: that's a bummer, but anot an #ubuntu topic.
<obinoob> tomreyn: what you mean?
<superman1> lotuspsychje: I am logged into console. the screen where you login does not load. thats the purple screen hang.
<tomreyn> obinoob: that you seenm to seek help with (or are commenting about) a windows issue in the wrong irc channel.
<obinoob> tomreyn: this is a linux ubuntu and so on but if you prefer I can ask my wife
<spacepluk> tomreyn: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> superman1: wich was your previous ubuntu flavor please?
<obinoob> yah thanks
<superman1> 16.04
<superman1> lotuspsychje: ^^^^
<lotuspsychje> superman1: gnome, kde,mate,budgie?
<lotuspsychje> unity?
<superman1> lotuspsychje: unity,lightdm
<lotuspsychje> superman1: ok try to install gdm3 manually perhaps
<superman1> lotuspsychje: did that and rebooted. Now the networking is gone.
<lotuspsychje> superman1: can you check if ubuntu-desktop is installed? apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<superman1> it says installed: none candidate 1.417
<lotuspsychje> superman1: ok try: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop gdm3
<craigbass76> Is there a way to decrypt .ssh/known_hosts so I can read it easily? I'm logging into a bunch of temporary servers, and I want to clean house every so often, but I can't read the file.
<craigbass76> And I don't want to wipe out servers that I log into regularly
<tomreyn> craigbass76: it's hashed, can't be reverted. what you can do is reove entries with ssh-keygen -R given that you provide the destination you used to connect. the other, and probably wiser, option is to not use hashing when connecting to temporary servers.
<Barabacha> how can I move a window to a second workspace? dragging it doesn't seem to work
<tomreyn> Barabacha: i'm not sure but try alt + cursor keys
<lotuspsychje> Barabacha: works here, just tryed with terminal grab and slide to desktop2
<craigbass76> tomreyn, I don't see what you mean. One of my entries (looks lik ethe rest of them, with different characters) goes: |1|50ZYQf06Vskrx0/aJabEz9TY7iI=|7ZcnV1VIibmSU8RQg2JMhgOZy8o= ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 AAAAE2VjZHNhLXNoYTItbmlzdHAyNTYAAAAIbmlzdHAyNTYAAABBBFE+SyA2lQU/aTT5yn3FC+45njex9sQij2Tn2I20++vrQJzMQ6QjFBcdYE2ep0oqXMDQF5pP2ghadUuwjq/8Ets=
<craigbass76> That's a temporary server, but another box right in my house is one of the earlier entries, and looks like that too.
<lotuspsychje> Barabacha: so activites/hover over desktop1/grab terminal/slide and let go desktop2
<tomreyn> craigbass76: do you want / need to hash the ssh keys of temporary servers?
<craigbass76> No. I don't see where I'm prompted for or against though
<tomreyn> craigbass76: you are not, but you can configure SSH not to hash the keys for some servers, such as based on the server name you type when connecting with ssh.
<craigbass76> tomreyn, HashKnownHosts in ssh_config ?
<Barabacha> lotuspsychje: dragging and dropping doesn't work
<tomreyn> craigbass76: yes, if you combine this with an ssh profile (using 'Host', which can accept wildcards), you can disable ssh host key fingerprint hashing for all matching hosts
<lotuspsychje> Barabacha: works here with me, you are on 18.04.1 ubuntu-desktop right?
<craigbass76> Barabacha, lotuspsychje not sure if it applies, because I'm using Cinnamon, but I just grab the window, run my keyboard shortcut for switching desktops (mine is Ctrl Alt and R or L arrow), and the window comes with me.
<adroitMachine> I am trying to migrate ubuntu to a bigger partition, I have already copied all the files to the new partition. Next, I need to update UUID, how do I do that?
<superman1> lotuspsychje: since there was no network I had restore from snapshot and redo this. Same symptom still after reboot.
<tim42> Hi all, my laptop makes a loud crackling sound when performing a shutdown. All relevant tips I can find seem outdated or pointing to files that don't exist on my Ubuntu 18 installation (such as /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave). Someone here has had this problem too / knows how to fix it? Thanks :)
<birdfaceman> anyone here?
<JimBuntu> yes birdfaceman
<adroitMachine> how do I update the UUID after migrating the kubuntu partition to a new one?
<birdfaceman> would you know how long a 160G external drive takes to format from inside of a live session usb key on a 200x era computer?  I've waited an hour the I can't even switch to one of the terminals to read dmesg
<birdfaceman> rough estimate?  means of checking progress? any thoughts?
<JimBuntu> birdfaceman, what utility are you using to format it? Can you ssh into it?
<birdfaceman> the default installer, though, I did run it through gparted, which took a couple of minutes but vastly mistated the size
<birdfaceman> oddly enough, adroitMachine, what utility are you using?  That's a right-click option in gparted
<ppf> adroitMachine: edit /etc/fstab
<adroitMachine> birdfaceman: I have restarted the laptop when I saw that all uuids were unique, but now when I booted into the new install other partitions are not showing
<birdfaceman> following ppf, I'd recommend checking if the new system's fstab knows of the other partitions
<adroitMachine> ok
<birdfaceman> So, I'm going with a bad thing happened and am going to fix my stuff; good luck adroitMachine
<adroitMachine> thanks birdfaceman
<ppf> birdfaceman: regular format should take seconds
<ppf> a deep format that actually overwrites the disks can take really long
<ppf> esp. external
<d33tah> hi!
<d33tah> anyone here intimately familiar with dkms?
<ppf> define intimate
<d33tah> dkms --all autoinstall --verbose  2>&1 | tr -d '\n' gives me:
<d33tah> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel  cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers- package, or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<d33tah> I was trying to install 4.18
<leftyfb> version 4.18 of what?
<d33tah> kernel
<d33tah> got the following packages installed: linux-headers-4.18.0-041800 linux-headers-4.18.0-041800-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.18.0-041800-generic linux-modules-4.18.0-041800-generic
<d33tah> pulled from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.18/
<leftyfb> that was released last week? Why do you think you need that kernel?
<d33tah> leftyfb: my steam controller support broke and I wanted to see if the latest driver helps
<oerheks> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ... but the 4.18 from miainline is for testing only, no support
<d33tah> oerheks: I think I already have headers and headers-generic installed
<d33tah> what's weird about this error is the double spaces
<d33tah> it looks as if the kernel version was not detected?
<d33tah> I added --debug but it's painful to read
<leftyfb> d33tah: kernels from mainly are not supported here
<leftyfb> mainline*
<d33tah> any place I could go for help?
<leftyfb> d33tah: you could try ##linux maybe
<d33tah> leftyfb: sounds too general, i suspect a problem with either the build or dkms
<leftyfb> yeah, why would anyone think that ##linux would be a good place to get support with the linux kernel and it's drivers?
<skinux> I need some help figuring out which video drivers I need and how to make sure I have good ones.
<leftyfb> skinux: lspci|grep -i vga
<skinux> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] (rev 45)
<skinux> SO, which video driver package do I need?
<oerheks> Ati R4 is the old 5450, that uses the openradeon driver
<skinux> Hmm. repo doesn't have anything for openradeon
<oerheks> it should already be loaded ...
<skinux> Oh. Well then I guess that isn't my problem.
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<oerheks> i have one too, works fine. 2 screens, dual youtube possible
<skinux> in use is 'radeon'
<birdfaceman> how goes progress adroitMachine
<adroitMachine> edited the fstab file with the reference of old fstab, changed the uuid by sudo blkid. copy/pasted it. birdfaceman
<birdfaceman> excellent; you're doing better than me
<Oguz> Bu uygulamanın amacı ne ?
<oerheks> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<adroitMachine> birdfaceman: that's not true, birdfaceman I have been at it for the last 4 hours
<birdfaceman> I have a hard drive trying to take that long, but install mode, I can get to a terminal, but dmesg is not hwlping.  What's your current problem adroitMachine?
<adroitMachine> birdfaceman: I was trying to migrate ubuntu from one partition to other, but after I did that, I didn't know how to update the uuids in fstab. So I copied the old fstab to the destination. Now I'm booting my laptop hoping that the other drives would show up there
<birdfaceman> did you try gparted's interface, adroitMachine?  The only time it doesn't work for me is if I select a partition and try the "open with" option
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> Is there someone out there that is willing to help me install the HoneyD application from source code?
<bipul> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<birdfaceman> it seems rare to get help here, appopriatly named JadedJ.  Check this out...
<bipul> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<oerheks> JadedJ, why? 1.5 is in our bionic 18.04 repos
<birdfaceman> Anyone know where the ubuntu installer kepps its messages from/during a formatting
<oerheks> !info honeyd
<ubottu> Package honeyd does not exist in bionic
<bipul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> oerheks, i think it'sa dead project
<bipul> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<oerheks> oops, only precise..
<oerheks> ioria, yeah, just noticed
<oerheks> JadedJ, install build essentials and libevent-dev libdnet-dev libpcap-dev
<d33tah> bipul suggested I should put link to this bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dkms/+bug/1787262
<bruthatrucka77> Does anyone know how to achieve a completely silent boot? (black screens with splash screen, no text whatsoever)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787262 in Nvidia "4.18 mainline kernel fails to build nvidia dkms driver" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> JadedJ, get that old code and the manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<bruthatrucka77> I'm using quiet splash in grub
<bruthatrucka77> It's not working
<oerheks> d33tah, all you can do now is wait
<d33tah> oerheks: understood
<bruthatrucka77> anyone?
<oerheks> bruthatrucka77, remove the splash, and update grub
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<leftyfb> bruthatrucka77: did you run update-grub after making your change?
<bruthatrucka77> yes
<ioria> bruthatrucka77, a silent boot with just slpash screen is the the default behaviour ... i don't get what you want
<DarthGandalf4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> I'd like to go another way and directly modify the squashfs on the ubuntu ISO, which files would I need to modify to make my own custom defaults for time zone and keyboard locale
<bolero> In this web it says that "By default, the local machines hostname is viewable to others in IRC as well as through the /whois command. "
<bolero> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/IRC#Cloaksandvhosts
<bolero> Can you see my hostname?
<Fuchs> bolero: you are using Tor, thus: no
<kepler_mach8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jeremies> Fuchs: but now I'm not using tor, where is the hostname listed ?
<jeremies> whois prints the following:
<Fuchs> it's not listed.
<Fuchs> and I doubt #ubuntu is the best channel to ask that, mind
<JadedJ> oerheks: Just doing a fresh install of ubuntu
<birdfaceman> following "failed in London" logic, does anyone here know why trying to install to an external hard drive (noapic expert mode) is spouting lots of "sdd: sdd1" messages for the past 45 minutes?
<jeremies> Fuchs: why if I'm not using tor?
<ioria> jeremies, i think it's about the ip not the hostname,but not an expert
<Fuchs> jeremies: ah, now you aren't
<Fuchs> jeremies: it's listed if you  /whois jeremies,  it's the part after the @, which is your public IP / hostname
<Fuchs> jeremies: it won't display the hostname you set locally, since IRC doesn't care and doesn't know about that, and the manual / documenation you are reading also talks about the public, internet facing one
<Guest59398> hi
<nacc> birdfaceman: is that the entire message?
<Guest59398> Can somebody help/assists me? I wanna install ubuntu withlxde interface via the ubuntu mini iso. But when it tries to configure the network connection it fails. That's normal because it's hooked up to another computer who shares the connection via ether then I get to choose configure network manually but if I choose that it doesn't let met configure it manually instead it gives me the mirror selection of ubuntu server and it
<Guest59398> fails of course again
<jeremies> Fuchs: so in that link hostname = public IP ?
<Fuchs> yes, also note that a good part of that guide is not valid for freenode, we neither have +x nor do our cloaks hide IPs effectively, and still #ubuntu is most definitely the wrong channel to discuss this
<ioria> Guest59398, use the pc ethernet  port
<Guest59398> @ioria it'S connected via the ethernet port of the motherbard with an ethernet cable to the other computer
<jeremies> Fuchs: thanks.
<ioria> Guest59398, connect directly the cable to the router
<Guest59398> @ioria the problem is the router is in another floor and there is no screen
<grateful> xrdp isn't working for me, can someone help me reconfig it?
<ioria> Guest59398, yuo can try your way, and let us know if it works
<grateful> Active: active (running) since Tue 2018-08-14 18:47:45 EDT; 20h ago
<grateful> but when i try to remmina to it, it doesn't find a connecton
<Guest59398> my problem is in the installer if I nually it doesn'T let me configure it manually it only gets back to the choice of the ubuntu mirror
<birdfaceman> nacc yes 45 minutes of hundreds of those,  I'm trying again now
<ioria> Guest59398, mini.iso , afaik, works only with a direct cable connection
<Guest59398> @ioria and only via dhcp? because if I could conifgure it manually it should work
<sim642> Why do I have /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-72-generic which keeps coming back even though I'm on -131 already and trying to do 18.04 upgrade?
<ioria> Guest59398,  try with server, it that fails
<sim642> I have linux-image-4.4.0-72 purged and it still is there
<gmota_> hey guys!
<gmota_> how can I find out which graphics driver I am currently on?
<joaogerardo> good evening
<joaogerardo> anyone available to give me a piece of a hands help?
<birdfaceman> I've switched it in the options from ext4 (which I did in live image's gparted) to jfs, to see if I get anything new
<gmota_> joaogerardo, maybe I can help
<joaogerardo> ops, thanks /gmota_
<joaogerardo> @gmota_
<joaogerardo> I need to join the ubuntu-mate channel
<gmota_> ok
<joaogerardo> but coundn't 'cause ai haven't been registered?
<joaogerardo> how can I get an ID?
<joaogerardo> I just install Ubuntu-Mate on a RPi2
<JacobTDC> How can I get a list of `GRUB_LINUX_COMMAND_LINE` options, preferably through the `info` command?
<nacc> JacobTDC: uh, those are any kernel or initramfs options
<nacc> JacobTDC: not stored anywhere other than the source of the kernel and the initramfs, afaik
<xubuntu18041> <gmota_: I guessing?  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<gmota_> joaogerardo, normally they write the registering instroctions above
<nacc> !register | joaogerardo
<ubottu> joaogerardo: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<JacobTDC> nacc: Can you dumb that dow for me? XD
<JacobTDC> *down
<nacc> JacobTDC: not really? that option is for any kernel or initramfs options. It won't be available to `info`.
<gmota_> xubuntu18041, no output
<birdfaceman> Ok, this might be all my fault; I may have forgotten to click the format option, but I can't say for sure, but it's back to ext4 and asking for timezones
<JadedJ> oerheks: Still there?
<JacobTDC> nacc: Well, is there anywhere I can get a list of those options and what they do?
<nacc> JacobTDC: in the kernel source, Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<joaogerardo> thank you camarades. Will try again
<joaogerardo> :D
<nacc> JacobTDC: as to the initramfs options, I doubt there is a list of them
<xubuntu18041> gmota_:  lspci|grep -i vga
<skinux> WEll, that's interesting. Cannot find mysql service, but I just checked and it's installed.
<huberp> Hey guys. I have a little trouble with my Video output. The Ubuntu PC is hooked up to an Denon Receiver. And for some reason it defaults to 1920x1080p59.93Hz and the TV seems to not support that. So to change that, I have to logon via ssh and do xrandr magic to put it on 60 Hz. Is there a way to keep it that way?
<gmota_> xubuntu18041, yeah, that gives me the card, but not the driver
<JacobTDC> nacc: Okay, so, is there anywhere ON SYSTEM I can find that file? :I
<nacc> JacobTDC: no, unless you have the kernel source installed.
<JacobTDC> Oh.
<nacc> JacobTDC: what are you looking for?
<nacc> JacobTDC: or put another way, why do you want to know the exhaustive list of kernel options supported by your kernel?
<joaogerardo> you need to be identified with services
<joaogerardo> what does that mean? Itś needed to be registered, right?
<JacobTDC> nacc: I'm looking for something to force-load my SynPS/2 keyboard, 'cause sometimes the system doesn't detect/load it (although the GRUB menu loads it without fail).
<jje> gmota_: 'lshw -c video' there should be a line for the driver in that output.
<nacc> JacobTDC: do you have any workaround for it now?
<JacobTDC> nacc: My only way of getting it to work is by rebooting the system (many times) until it loads it.
<nacc> JacobTDC: 'loads' what? or do you mean by that, that it works
<joaogerardo> JacobTDC: sounds to be IRQ configuration
<nacc> JacobTDC: and in the case of it working/not, did you grab dmesgs and compare, etc.?
<gmota_> jje, I would like to show you the output. Maybe you can determine the driver...
<jje> pastebin please
<gmota_> jje, yeah, how exactly?
<gmota_> pipe pastebin jje?
<jje> lshw -c video | pastebinit
<JacobTDC> nacc: Let me start over. My laptop has an SynPS/2 keyboard (and mouse), and occasionally, when logging in, it doesn't work. It's wierd, because if I press <ESC> on boot to pull up the GRUB menu, the GRUB menu doesn't have any problems with it.
<JacobTDC> joaogerardo: What do you mean?
<gmota_> jje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzqKKSddWG/
<UserUS> JacobTDC, are all your drivers up to date?
<jje> gmota_: it would be on the configuration line if it was there. i would guess you are using neauvou, have you installed the nvidia driver yet?
<JacobTDC> UserUS: I don't know how to update them, but this is a fairly new Ubuntu installation, so they should be up-to-date.
<JacobTDC> UserUS: *should* be up to date.....
<gmota_> jje, no, there is none available. I would need version 173, which is not compatible with this kernel
<jje> oh dear then you are on neauvou
<joaogerardo> the IRQs must be all enable. If the bridge of IRQs is disable maybe the communication to a new IRQ cannot be made.
<gmota_> jje, would be happy to see if neauvou runs...
<JacobTDC> joaogerardo: ?
<joaogerardo> and the IRQs addresses the devices to the hardware
<UserUS> JacobTDC, I'd start by reinstalling the driver for your SynPS/2 for ubuntu
<jje> gmota_: its the open source driver it should be loaded already check lsmod
<JacobTDC> UserUS: How?
<belak26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gmota_> jje, just via typing lsmod?
<jje> yes it will give you a list of loaded modules
<gmota_> jje, yeah, ok
<jje> excellent
<GodSkinS1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JacobTDC> UserUS: How do I update drivers on a command-line installation?
<UserUS> JacobTDC, also check xinit logs and check lsmod|grep -iE "synap". I'm looking for a driver for you, one sec
<gmota_> jje, can't I somehow get this very old 173 driver? ^^
<jje> gmota_: not sure wait for someone else to answer maybe?
<gmota_> jje, yeah. the .run file from nvidia does not work as the kernel is too new... xD The message is that the kernel header is not configured correctly
<Stormmore> anyone have a suggestion on a replacement for Keycloak that can doing OAuth identity brokering?
<jje> gmota_: well it kind of sounds like you are out of luck then.
<UserUS> JacobTDC, I'm still looking, but can you run this: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i synaptics and put it in pastebin or something and give a link of the output?
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Sure. Just so you know, I'm using the Minimal installation of Ubuntu, but thankfully I have already installed xinit and xterm.
<JacobTDC> UserUS: I haven't run xinit before, or have deleted the log... just a sec...
<JacobTDC> UserUS: actually, it just moved the log location...
<skinux> Got it! I had to start 'mysql' not 'mysqld'
<JacobTDC> UserUS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5WDp5RXyp/
<arooni> is there an alternative to synergy
<JacobTDC> UserUS: I'm actually suprised xinit worked this time. It usually can't load the keyboard, and I have to restart the computer to get out of it.
<JadedJ> Hi
<Reiji> hi
<JadedJ> When running ./configure on application I'm trying to compile, it gives me this error
<UserUS> JacobTDC, yeah, it looks like the issue is that is keeps getting disconnected
<JacobTDC> UserUS: ?
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Physically?
<Reiji> now the ubuntu mini iso detected the newtwork settings automatically and I can can fordward in installing ubuntu with lxde
<JadedJ> "configure: error: dnet-config not found"
<UserUS> JacobTDC, No, but the machine sees it that way. It's using libinput for the touchpad, recognizes it, but then the touchpad gets disconnected and it can't find it anymore
<UserUS> JacobTDC, you can reinstall the input driver with sudo apt-get install libinput-tools xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<JacobTDC> UserUS: That makes sense. Is there anything else I can do as well incase that doesn't solve it?
<UserUS> JacobTDC, yeah, I found a couple articles I can send you to troubleshoot
<UserUS> JacobTDC, to temporarily enable it you can try xinput set-prop xx "Device Enabled" 0, where xx= device id
<UserUS> JacobTDC, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250916 (device being disabled) and https://gist.github.com/waltervargas/93178b2ac341a1a11d254fe97a2e798c (reinstalled and configuring driver)
<JacobTDC> UserUS: You seem to know a lot more about this than the people who helped me a month or so ago (no offense if someone reading this is one of the people who helped... XD)
<UserUS> JacobTDC, Dr. Google knows a hell of a lot more than me haha but I did setup an arch machine before so I'm familiar with xorg to some extent. If you head into an arch channel and ask strictly about xorg I bet you'll find your answer
<Carlos061119>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Just to make sure, installing those *should* fix the keyboard on a CLI-Only installation, correct?
<JacobTDC> "those" refering to the libinput packages
<UserUS> JacobTDC, yeah, the driver is the same regardless as far as I'm aware
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Should I send you the a new "grep synaptics" to make sure I did it right?
<UserUS> JacobTDC, Sure
<JacobTDC> UserUS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3cXwSkss2t/
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Is that how it should be?
<tomreyn> JacobTDC: i have no idea what it should look like, but take a look at libinput(4), maybe it helps.
<UserUS> JacobTDC, No, the device is still disconnected. can you run synclient -l and post the output? You should checkout the first link I sent, it may be the ~/.bashrc file
<konrados> Hi. I started installing wicd (sudo apt install wicd) - because I found out it can show me details about available wifi networks, along with channels etc. Now I'm not sure, because it wants to install some deamons ... The description says "A network connection manager that aims to simplify wired and wireless networking in Linux."  - I don't want to break anything, especially that everything works :) Is this thing safe, I mean can I safely
<konrados> install it and try it?
<leftyfb> konrados: try iw; sudo apt install iw ; sudo iw $(basename $(ls -d /sys/class/net/wl*)) scan
<konrados> leftyfb: ok, I will, but can you tell me one thing - should I now kill to installation process? Or can I safely continue it? It asks me about
<konrados> "Users who should be able to run wicd clients need to be added to the group "netdev"
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Okay.
<konrados> I really thought it's just a bunch of utils, not some daemons. Is this safe to continue, or will it overwrite things I have now?
<leftyfb> konrados: maybe just remove wicd
<konrados> leftyfb: but I'm in the middle of the installation process... I just started it and it asks me this question, should I kill it? Or continue and then remove?
<leftyfb> continue and remove
<konrados> I'm a bit scared that it will mess my system and hence I'm not sure
<konrados> ok, thanks leftyfb !
<konrados> I'll be back
<konrados> i hope
<JacobTDC> UserUS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HrrfNhBXzd/
<konrados> leftyfb: hah, seems I survived this, thanks again!
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Did you get that?
<FreeBDSM> why can't I mount an iso via `sudo mount -t iso 9660 path/to/iso /mnt/iso`? it says 'failed to setup loop device for /full/path/to/iso`
<FreeBDSM> the dir exists, unmounted
<UserUS> JacobTDC, I did. It says the touchpad is on, so it may be the dev it's trying to point to
<pi0> is there a cli tool to view images
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/iso # make sure /mnt/iso exists
<leftyfb> pi0: uh, you mean in the framebuffer?
<Jordan_U> cpaelzer: A belated thank you! I'll check dmesg for Apparmor denying libvirt when I get back to that machine today or tomorrow.
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: I've tried without -t iso9660 as well
<pi0> well i have a png and jpg
<pi0> that i would like to see in the console window
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/iso # make sure /mnt/iso exists
<FreeBDSM> okay, turns out mount doesn't know what ~ is
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<leftyfb> pi0: try: fbi
<FreeBDSM> and yes, -t iso9660 screws things up
<pi0> apt install fbi
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: and you need to specify that it's a loop mount
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: so exactly as I typed above
<FreeBDSM> I did specify it before
<FreeBDSM> the problem was full path vs ~/path
<FreeBDSM> and `-t iso9660` which I took from redhat's docs
<genii> pi0: Without X, you need to use an application like fbi which uses framebuffer, or some command-line other viewer which uses svgalibs ( like links2 cli web browser )
<pi0> hmm not liking my font
<pi0> i gueess
<pi0> i am running i3
<pi0> anything else besides fbi
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Sorry, if you said anything since my last message, you're going to have to repeat it... :I
<UserUS> JacobTDC, "I did. It says the touchpad is on, so it may be the dev it's trying to point to"
<JacobTDC> UserUS: I also found that if my keyboard doesn't work at login, I can press "Fn + F8" (a key labeled "CRT/LCD") and it types "^@" on the screen. I can also press "Fn + F10" (eject disk) and it works as well.
<JacobTDC> That's the only thing I can do, though.
<UserUS> JacobTDC, Yeah, I saw in a post somewhere someone saying that worked. One of the links I sent had a script that basically runs enable over and over if it's disabled. But I think the root issue is gonna be in xorg
<JacobTDC> UserUS: Well, I don't think xorg is the problem at startup, 'cause I install the Minimal/CLI-Only version of Ubuntu 18.04. If it helps, I'm using a Dell Inspiron 2650.
<JacobTDC> *installed
<UserUS> JacobTDC, well xorg is the controller basically for the synaptics driver. Also, double check you didn't hit the disable keyboard button in your function keys
<prsstnt> my minecraft keeps crashing
<JacobTDC> UserUS: I don't have a disable keyboard function key...
<JacobTDC> prsstnt: That's probably (most likely) a Java/Minecraft issue, not an Ubuntu issue, but if you provide more details, I'm sure someone would be glad to help! :D
<JacobTDC> UserUS: At least, I don't as far as I know of...
<prsstnt> it works on the latest release, but throws an error with a "bad pixmap" on the release my server uses
<JacobTDC> brb
<WaldoHunt> I'm back.
<WaldoHunt> Whoops...
<WaldoHunt> XD
<JacobTDC> Hey, I'm back now.
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: A thought. A BIOS option  "IOMMU Controller"? Set it to "Enabled" .
<UFC_addict> hi
<FreeBDSM> how to check my kernel version? `apt list --installed linux-image\*` lists 3 of them, the highest being 4.15.0.30.32, but wine crashes with a like `Host version: 4.15.0-29-generic`
<Bashing-om> FreeBDSM: ' uname -r ' .
<FreeBDSM> Bashing-om: says `4.15.0-29-generic`
<FreeBDSM> how do I update?
<lilkuz2005> hey guys whats the name of the sound applet for sound control in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<FreeBDSM> I guess a newer version of kernel is already installed, is reboot mandatory?
<FreeBDSM> lilkuz2005: there are multiple ones
<FreeBDSM> lilkuz2005: pavucontrol ?
<jcdutton> FreeBDSM, ls /boot
<Bashing-om> FreeBDSM: " sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' is the terminal way .
<lilkuz2005> FreeBDSM, i removed the default applet and im trying to replace it
<jcdutton> is the new version there. It will probably get used at the next reboot
<FreeBDSM> I tried `apt update` and it ended with a GPG error for download.opensuse.org repo, what do I do?
<Bashing-om> FreeBDSM: pastebin the command and the output .
<Bashing-om> !paste | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FreeBDSM> https://paste.ee/p/K2h9b
<jcdutton> FreeBDSM, for the opensuse pgp, just download Release.key from http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/strycore/xUbuntu_18.04/  and install the key
<jcdutton> google how to install an apt key
<Bashing-om> FreeBDSM: Well, what is your need from opensuse.org that ubuntu does not provide ?.. and do you trust the source ?
<FreeBDSM> why doesn't it work automatically?
<FreeBDSM> Bashing-om: I don't know where that repo got from
<jcdutton> FreeBDSM, the opensuse one is for "Lutris - Open Gaming Platform"
<FreeBDSM> oh
<FreeBDSM> right
<pi0> hey there!
<pi0> back :D
<pi0> fbi does not seem to work on my end :(
<pi0> do redirect an outpout is >
<pi0> right
<pi0> trying fbi screenshot.png > out
<pi0> and nothin
<pi0> :/
<lilkuz2005> FreeBDSM, i found the applet i was talking about, its called indicator applet complete
<pi0> http://ix.io/1kj3
<naftilos76> hi, what option should i use to let a user unmount a vbox shared folder?
<naftilos76> the vbox guest is an ubuntu 16.04
<pi0> any suggestions on how to resolve this http://ix.io/1kj3
<pi0> trying to see an image, using fbi, image is in png format
<jeffree> is anyone experiencing delays for audio to begin playing?
<c_cinap> well... Since 18.04 upgrade, the sound is better -Less pops and crap. But no more keyboard volume control....
<jeffree> hmm, I'm running 18.04 and this is the first os I've noticed to make popping sounds sometimes when doing things
<c_cinap> yeah, I had that in 16.04
<c_cinap> on a fresh install, this was a do-release-upgrade
<macgyver_> is there ubuntu 18.04 for 32bit?
<macgyver_> I have 32bit laptop
<Bashing-om> macgyver_: Think lubuntu still supports 32 bit .
<Belial> anyone rocking thunderbird 60?
<macgyver_> is lubuntu 18.04 LTS for 32 bit?
<Bashing-om> macgyver_: Yup; see: https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ .
<aloo_shu> 1+ lubuntu !
<keithn12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pi0> neomutt! Belial :D
<UnderDog_> Hello there:)
<pi0> yo!
<state32> simple question on freenode  I am tryo to join a channel and get this :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<state32> what is the solution
<leftyfb> state32: /join #freenode for help with freenode
<state32> thanks
#ubuntu 2018-08-16
<qwebirc48335> Hi
<qwebirc48335> Even if i change speed and duplex of my card, settings stay the same.
<_0xbadc0de_> how can I set a user to be confined to a certain home directory and make sure it does not have the permissions to access anything upper than the user directory?
<Squarism> is there a direct 14.04 -> 18.04 upgrade available?
<Squarism> (..if so, how does one do it
<Bashing-om> Squarism: The LTS path is 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 . A lot of time and bandwidth ,, and a lot of changes from 14.04, Back up your data and be prepared to do a clean fresh install.
<Squarism> Sound easier definitely
<kzisme> After setting up Ubuntu Server on a fresh SSD any ideas why I cannot ping/connect it even though it shows properly on my router?
<kzisme> I basically only get host is down or connection timeouts
<spaces> kzisme iptables ?
<kzisme> spaces: Would it matter if it's on LAN?  I pretty much just swapped out the SSD from one desktop to another to move it I wasn't sure if if I missed a setting or something so that I could just ssh in from a reboot
<kzisme> I don't have a monitor for it, so I'm ideally trying to only swap the SSD a few times to figure out the issue(s)
<spaces> should be the same, but did you empty 70-rules ?
<spaces> net rules
<spaces> and rebooted
<spaces> you have a different nic
<kzisme> I'll re-re-boot again and see I'm not sure what empty 70 rules are exactly
<spaces> kzisme erm, sec
<spaces> no reboot yet
<spaces> kzisme it should be in /etc/udev/rules.d
<kzisme> spaces: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCzPJ527H3/
<kzisme> For reference - so I can't ssh to it I'll have to go grab the drive and put it in my machine with a monitor
<kzisme> When it was initially in my other machine I could ssh to it only after logging in manually once
<spaces> because it knows the nic
<spaces> hw address and such
<spaces> remove it from your other PC, shutdown, put it in the other one and boot it, check your router, it shouldbe there
<spaces> your router is showing an old arp table
<kzisme> OK so the host machine has been shut down and i pulled the drive
<kzisme> It is no longer listed for DHCP leases
<kzisme> and I just logged in on my other machine with the drive
<kzisme> spaces: Only thing I see is udevadm
<Melmothia2> Is there a reason boot times on ubuntu 18.04 is noticeably slower?
<marquezini> any brazilian in this channel???? :@
<cfhowlett> !br | marquezini
<ubottu> marquezini: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<marquezini> off course
<marquezini> but
<kzisme> So would anyone know of a reason I would first have to login to ubuntu server before being able to ping or ssh to it?
<Guest87964> So would anyone know of a reason I would first have to login to
<Guest87964> try mingetty?
<Guest87964> mingetty for auto login?
<timvisher> we're seeing massive jvm performance regressions on `Linux 3.13.0-155-generic` vs. `Linux 3.13.0-153-generic`. is anyone else seeing that?
<ubnutlinuxshite> whats happening
<konrados> Hello again. I installed wicd meta package (described as "Network connection manager") with `apt install wicd`, and then, after I changed my mind, I did `apt purge wicd` and `apt remove wicd` (all with sudo), but it seems it didn't clear everything. For example I have things in /etc/wicd (e.g. /etc/wicd/scripts ), /usr/bin/wicd-client, and apparently a daemon - /etc/init.d/wicd - but... why? When I did the 'purge' there were no errors... What
<konrados> should I do now? Remove them manually?
<ubnutlinuxshite> konrados, this is ubutu you are running get a proper distro or just reinstall the entire thing
<Guest87964> lol
<ubnutlinuxshite> or ask in archlinux, those guys know more abut ubuntu than these muppets
<cfhowlett> thank you mwsb
<cfhowlett> konrados, disregard the previous false info
<konrados> OK, I will :)
<cfhowlett> purge should have cleared you.  Have you rebooted since your last operation?
<konrados> cfhowlett: yes, I did it right now, only to see I have some autostarted staff and the daemon running :(
<cfhowlett> this is a bit over my clearance, but if WICD replaced something else, that could explain the artifacts
<Guest87964> woud try mv with a live cd? if it still works then consider deleting artifacts be safe?
<Guest87964> if it messes up just mv back with live cd
<konrados> Guest87964: what do you mean by 'mv'? You mean create a 'live cd'?
<konrados> What if I .... moved those files (the daemon and the austoart thing) to somewhere, restarted and see if everything works fine? And if it is, I would leave it like that?
<Guest87964> woud try mv with a live cd? if it mv -f /folder /folder.old, if it doesnt work well, or boot then load up a live cd, and mv -f /folder.old /folder
<Guest87964> my bad for the typos
<Guest87964> safer than just deleting
<Guest87964> man mv
<konrados> Guest87964: ok, well, yeah, I'll play with moving stuff around, thanks!
<Guest87964> good luck, you're welcome
<kzisme> Well...carried my monitor downstairs and the only thing I have been able to find on boot is that it failed to start raise network services
<tesu29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<neon__> what version of glibc is the latest for ubuntu
<neon__> like standard ubuntu/ubuntu studio
<Bashing-om> !info clisp-module-bindings-glibc | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: clisp-module-bindings-glibc (source: clisp): clisp module that adds the glibc bindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.49.20170913-4build1 (bionic), package size 98 kB, installed size 2043 kB
<neon__> thst isnt glibc
<Kon-> neon__: 2.27-3
<neon__> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in bionic
<Kon-> That's in 18.04. I don't know about Studio
<neon__> o.o
<neon__> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in bionic
<neon__> o.o
<Kon-> !info libc-bin
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 589 kB, installed size 3355 kB
<neon__> ok
<Bashing-om> !info glibc-source | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: glibc-source (source: glibc): GNU C Library: sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 16675 kB, installed size 23311 kB
 * neon__ aquires kubuntu
<leftyfb> neon__: why do you need to know?
<konrados> Hi again. I did `sudo apt autoremove` and it was worked hard for about 30 minutes o.O Now I'm a bit scared about rebooting. It did something to the 'grub', precisely "Generating grub configuration file " - do you know what did it change? The /etc/default/grub file doesn't seem to be modified, and I would like to... IDK, make sure that everything's fine before rebooting?
<krytarik> This is what happens when it removes old kernels, yep.
<konrados> krytarik: ok, so it isn't anything special, and I can just reboot without fear?
<krytarik> I would certainly say so, yes.
<konrados> krytarik: thanks! So... let me try it! :)
<neon__> leftyfb: cus my program doesnt work with glibc 2.28 and idk why
<Kon-> Speaking of kernel upgrades, why are some parts of the new kernel labeled 4.15.0-32.35 while others are 4.15.0-32.34? dpkg seems to think I have both 32.34 and 32.35 installed
<Kon-> By new kernel I mean the latest update for Bionic
<neon__> and i xant boot up chakra os (known to have 2.26 as latest) cus of my stupid graphics card even with nomodeset
<neon__> cant*
<konrados> krytarik: it's alive! I mean my Ubuntu:) Thanks again!
<krytarik> Glad to reassure you on this. :P
<nacc> Kon-: what do you mean by "labeled"?
<nacc> 32.34 is the current 18.04 kernel; I don't even see 32.35 in -proposed
<neon> it didnt work ;-;
<neon> why ;-;
<Guest20195> i did
<Guest20195> dd if=/mnt/Downloads/kubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb status=progress
<krytarik> nacc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-32.35 - I contest this. :P
<nacc> krytarik: interesting, the linux-image-generic  has not been updated to match
<nacc> krytarik: i was only checking the metapackage, which is what a normal installation tracks
<krytarik> Fair enough - and I didn't check the other. :P
<Kon-> nacc: https://images2.imgbox.com/1c/20/xLsu5m6M_o.png
<Kon-> Ah, relevant information already provided
<Kon-> Yes, seems there was some mismatch happening
<nacc> Kon-: i'd ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Randolf> I'm having problems getting bind9 working properly.  On NetBSD it was easy to set it up as a DNS server that acts as a general resolver for internal DHCP clients, but on Ubuntu it doesn't seem to work at all.  I have the root zone file updated already, but that's not the issue -- it just doesn't respond to any queries, not even from localhost.
<energizer> hello what can i use to rip a music cd?
<Randolf> Searching online it seems that I'm not the only one who has problems with this.
<Randolf> Nothing shows up in netstat for UDP port 53 either (or TCP port 53).
<Randolf> Also the /var/log/syslog output shows named loading, but nothing else.
<Randolf> I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.
<Randolf> Is there something special that I need to do to get ISC Bind 9 working under Ubuntu Linux?  Thanks.
<WiredConnectionF> Hi guys, ##linux-help is pretty empty. Is this the place to seek out help with Ubuntu issues? The Ubuntu answer hub and 5 pages of Google results don't seem to have helped me at all with my networking problem.
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: What problem are you encountering?
<WiredConnectionF> @Randolf:  the old laptop was working fine until today. Booted it up and suddenly the Wired Ethernet connection doesn't work to the router anymore. Connecting the cable to the modem directly makes it work fine, though!
<WiredConnectionF> So you'd think the router was bad or something... but it seems to work fine for this regular PC I'm using now, which is also wired into the same router.
<WiredConnectionF> Also the Wifi for mobile devices work fine, too, so I'm thinking that the laptop's Ubuntu thing somehow forgot how to communicate with the router.
<kk4ewt> try another port in the routor ?
<WiredConnectionF> @kk4ewt Sadly that didn't work, I read that suggestion earlier while googling.
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: Is your router just a plain ethernet switch, or is it more sophisticated than that?
<WiredConnectionF> It's a pretty simple router, so I imagine it's just a plain ethernet switch
<kk4ewt> reset the routor?
<WiredConnectionF> I've tried resetting the router as well, but sadly that hasn't worked.
<Randolf> What brand and model of router is it?
<kk4ewt> time for a new routor
<Randolf> kk4ewt: That's probably correct.
<WiredConnectionF> I'm not sure if it's the router that's the problem because this PC as well as all the mobile devices work fine it looks like
<Randolf> What brand and model of router is it?
<kk4ewt> WiredConnectionF,  you bypassed the routor and things worked
<WiredConnectionF> Brand is IPTime and model is N104T
<WiredConnectionF> I've tried `sudo service network-manager restart` per google instructions
<WiredConnectionF> I've tried modifying /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to make the eth0 interface be managed
<WiredConnectionF> I've tried manually doing `ifdown eth0` and `ifup eth0`
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: That's not a simple ethernet switch.  Make sure your settings are correct.  What is your gateway set to by its internal DHCP server?
<kk4ewt> WiredConnectionF,  you computer is fine get a new routor
<kk4ewt> WiredConnectionF> @Randolf:  the old laptop was working fine until today. Booted it up and suddenly the Wired Ethernet connection doesn't work to the router anymore. Connecting the cable to the modem directly makes it work fine, though!
<WiredConnectionF> Gateway is set to 118.33.26.254
<kk4ewt> so computer is fine
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: So, that's not your router then.
<kk4ewt> routor is screwed
<WiredConnectionF> Well hang on a second @kk4ewt -- I had actually run into this same problem with my Ubuntu on this PC earlier, but after formatting and reinstalling the distro via Wubi it went back to working fine again.
<Randolf> Yup, get a new router.  That's basically a no-name brand router.  Get something really good like a Ubiquiti wireless router and you'll be much better off.
<WiredConnectionF> The only reason I'm being a stubborn ass about this laptop is because it has all of my Perforce server data and I really don't want to have to move all of that data into a USB. Setting up Perforce is a pain in the ass so I'm trying to avoid it as best I can by diagnosing the issue.
<Randolf> You're wasting your time.  Your router is b0rked.
<Randolf> Get a new router.
<WiredConnectionF> :-/ that does sound like the easier option, yeah
<Randolf> Yup.
<Randolf> I have to replace wireless routers for my clients sometimes, because they don't last forever.  The cheaper brands simply fail more often.
<WiredConnectionF> I didn't know that routers could be borked and still appear to work fine for other machines
<WiredConnectionF> And yeah what you're saying is logical, I agree. I've had this router since 2012.
<Randolf> Do you have other wired machines connected to it?
<WiredConnectionF> Yeah it's wired to 2 machines and its wifi works fine on two mobile devices in the house here.
<lotuspsychje> sounds like more a question for ##networking WiredConnectionF
<WiredConnectionF> It's just this one laptop that's all of a sudden not working, though this PC also didn't work until I reinstalled my distro
<WiredConnectionF> Sure I can go visit ##networking and see what they think
<Randolf> I found that the LinkSys routers generally lasted much longer than most competitors.  I only use Ubiquiti now though as they tend to be a lot better, and last more than 3 times longer than the LinkSys gear.
<WiredConnectionF> Thanks for the recommendation, though sadly I don't think that those companies sell their stuff here in Korea
<Randolf> Ooh.
<Randolf> So, if other computers are still able to connect and obtain DHCP addresses, then it probably isn't the router.
<Randolf> When you're connected to the router, do you get a DHCP address?  If so, does it assign a gateway address too?
<Randolf> If you can ping the gateway, and the gateway really is the router's IP address, then you should be fine.
<WiredConnectionF> Yeah, that's what's so confusing. I'm confident that if I just format and reinstall a fresh distro it'll work fine again, but I'm just trying to avoid it because of all the data I'd have to back up
<Randolf> Which version of Ubuntu Linux are you using?
<WiredConnectionF> 16.04 LTS
<WiredConnectionF> Kernel is 4.4
<Randolf> That should be fine.
<Randolf> 18.04 LTS switched from ifupdown to netplan, and netplan is unreliable, particularly for IPv6 stuff, but you don't have to worry about that.
<WiredConnectionF> Do you think I might be able to fix the issue by upgrading?
<WiredConnectionF> One of the things I tried from googling was turning off ipv6
<Randolf> Well, if your hardware supports 64-bit OS, and you're prepared to re-install anyway, might as well give it a try.  I'm using 18.04 LTS on my laptop and it supports wireless, wired, and multiple OpenVPN connections all at once.
<Randolf> You shouldn't have to turn off IPv6.
<WiredConnectionF> In /etc/sysctl.conf
<fractal13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fractal13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: Does your system get assigned a DHCP address when you connect with a wire?
<WiredConnectionF> The Wired Connection is set to automatic (DHCP) on the laptop -- I'll try to check again here
<WiredConnectionF> On the front-end, at least, it just keeps perpetually trying to connect and then saying "Disconnected" over and over
<qwebirc92083> Hey guys! I just recently setup Ubuntu Server and I've been having lots of trouble ssh'ing into it. I am 100% sure that the password I am entering is correct but when I go to check the logs it tells me that PAM says the password is incorrect. This is a fresh install and I cannot figure it out... Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF:  Have you tried a known-good network cable?
<WiredConnectionF> Yeah sure I can try it with a different ethernet cable
<Randolf> qwebirc92083: Are you trying to login as root?
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: Please do.
<qwebirc92083> Randolf: Nop, I'm trying with the user I setup
<qwebirc92083> And I also tried creating a second user and its coming up with the same problem
<anthony2> wt\
<Randolf> qwebirc92083: In the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config is "PasswordAuthentication" set to yes?
<WiredConnectionF> @Randolf According to `dhclient -v` I just keep getting "Failed to send packet" to the 255.255.255.255 address. The error message is just that the "Network is down"
<qwebirc92083> I'll go check
<WiredConnectionF> I'll go give the different ethernet cable a shot
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: Use "ifconfig" to check the status of your network adapter -- it should indicate whether you have a live cable connected or not.
<qwebirc92083> Randolf: It is set to yes
<WiredConnectionF> yeah it says UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST, but doesn't show the inet addr or the Mask, which I think means that it doesn't have a connection at all
<Randolf> If you configure a static IP, netmask, and gateway, does it work?
<WiredConnectionF> Yeah just tested here with a new ethernet cable and it still says the same thing and behaves the same way
<Randolf> You'll want to choose a static IP that's outside of the DHCP range to prevent future conflicts.
<WiredConnectionF> Right so I actually tried doing that a half hour ago and it "said" that it was connected but couldn't actually connect to anything. It's possible that I messed up an address or something, though.
<Randolf> If static IP works, then there's a problem with DHCP assignment.  Most likely in the router because Ubuntu's DHCP client seems robust to me.
<WiredConnectionF> It's also possible I inadvertently fucked something up with all of the terminal commands I entered while googling advice
<WiredConnectionF> There wouldn't happen to be some kind of "soft reinstall", say a reset or something back to default factory settings without wiping personal data like with what you can do on a mobile device, is there?
<WiredConnectionF> Maybe some setting in Wubi or Grub that I haven't learned about yet
<Randolf> I'm not familiar with Wubi.  Grug has nothing to do with networking.
<Randolf> s/Grug/Grub/
<cfhowlett> no one - NO ONE - should still be using Wubi.  It WILL fail and it WILL act stupid.  Do not wubi, ever.
<WiredConnectionF> idk it worked for me, though my wubi thing is like 4 years old
<cfhowlett> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<WiredConnectionF> Cool beans
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: I wonder if Wubi screwed up your networking.
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF: I'd steer clear of Wubi if I were you.
<Randolf> Are you running Ubuntu under Windows by any chance?
<pablo_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-131-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L9400  @ 1.86GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,9GiB, 54,1% free ** Disk: Total: 24,8GiB, 62,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection **
<pablo_> Uptime: 2h 13m 47s **
<WiredConnectionF> So this PC here is like that, yes, and I fixed the same issue by using Wubi to reinstall 14.04 LTS on this PC.
<WiredConnectionF> The laptop however is just straight Ubuntu, though
<pablo_> hello
<cfhowlett> WiredConnectionF, best alternative to wubi would be windows + virtualbox + ubuntu virtual machine in VBox
<Randolf> Windows interferes with everything, including its own updates and Microsoft Office.
<pablo_> hexchat have scripting support for perl or tcl ?
<Randolf> I recently dumped Windows 10 because it kept committing suicide with its faulty automatic updates.
<cfhowlett> pablo_, best to ask #hexchat support
<Randolf> pablo_: I believe I read somewhere that it does.  Ask in the #hexchat channel.
<WiredConnectionF> Well I think what I'm gonna try to do is upgrade my laptop to 18.04 LTS and hope that that somehow fixes the networking issue.
<WiredConnectionF> If I'm not back within an hour or two I guess we can assume it worked
<WiredConnectionF> Here goes nothing
<Randolf> WiredConnectionF:  Only do that if your laptop is 64-bit.  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS no longer supports 32-bit systems.
<WiredConnectionF> It's 64-bit, yeah
<Randolf> Install from CD.
<Randolf> Start from scratch.
<Randolf> Backup your data first.
<Randolf> Have fun!
 * Randolf will be back in a while...
<qmn_> hi everyone, can you hear me?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question, qmn_
<qmn_> hi cfhowlett, I've found the answer on stackoverflow, thank you!
<cfhowlett> :)
<Randolf> Well, that was easy.  :)
<Randolf> Okay, so I got Bind9 working properly.  There are some unnecessary bits in the default package-provided configuration, but my main problem was that IPv6 isn't routing properly at the moment.  My upstream will be fixing that very soon, and until then I'll be using IPv4 only.
<WiredConnection> Hey just wanted to check in and report that after reinstalling a fresh distro and wiping the old stuff, after making backups of all my crap, the networking wired connection is back to working once again!
<WiredConnection> Still have no idea what went wrong but just reinstalling from scratch and formatting somehow fixed it.
<WiredConnection> It's probably the most Linux thing that could ever happen
<WiredConnection> In any case, thanks for the help guys
<ELQEYNN> What made the Zulus, of all people, come up with their own Linux distro?
<cfhowlett> ELQEYNN, ... no.  this is the ubuntu support channel.  chitchat/jibberjabber/jokes belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Citizen-Se7en> ELQEYNN: probably the same reasons the North Koreans came up with their own.
<m0rd3cai> Citizen-Se7en: you know what the distro's called?
<Citizen-Se7en> m0rd3cai: If you're referring to the North Koreans, I believe it's called Red Star Linux
<m0rd3cai> cool sounds intresting, thanks!
<cfhowlett> renamed: Red Star OS
<Citizen-Se7en> cfhowlett: ah...
<Randolf> Hammer And Sickle OS.
<Citizen-Se7en> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_OS
<m0rd3cai> if only I could read Korean
<Randolf> Hmm, it almost looks like a pirated copy of Windows XP.
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it ontopic please
 * Citizen-Se7en apologized to lotuspsychje
<Usurp25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cfhowlett> ah not this again ...
<lotuspsychje> superman1: did you fix your issue from yesterday?
<Galactor> hello!
<Galactor> I'm looking for a suggestion if anyone has got one
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Galactor
<ubottu> Galactor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cbmgraphics> Anyone active?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cbmgraphics
<ubottu> cbmgraphics: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evil>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, can we ban this ip ^^^
<cfhowlett> It's a bot, yes, but a damn annoying one
<cbmgraphics>  I got a little issue. As the title says, my screen flashes black for a split second, I have no clue why. Currently running a new install of Ubuntu 18.04.1. Got the necessary drivers from AMDs site (I'm running on a RX580) and all that, have reinstalled as a possible solution but that was a dead end. Thought it could've been something with compton since I'm running that on this WM but I loaded up the normal Ubuntu DE and it happen
<Galactor> I run i3 windows manager, but connecting to wifi is very mysterious. is there a terminal based GUI program for connecting to wifi networks, or an easy way to do it from the command line?
<superman1> lotuspsychje: i had install ubuntu-desktop, linux-kernel-image, gdm3 to.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: they are related to the non-stop freenode spam..its known for weeks now
<cfhowlett> cool.  thanks.
<lotuspsychje> superman1: did it work?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: freenode set +R now on join to protect against
<cbmgraphics> Yikes, message too long. Getting a random black flashing every now and then on ubuntu 18.04.1. Looed through dmesg and xorg logs and haven't found anything. I know it's not a hardware issue because it doesn't persist on other operating systems. Any clue as to whats going on?
<lotuspsychje> cbmgraphics: have you tested this from wayland, to see if you have it there too?
<cbmgraphics> I have not, I can try though. (Kind of a noob when it comes to linux, couldn't even tell you what wayland is to be honest)
<cbmgraphics> I shall be back
<lotuspsychje> cbmgraphics: logout to your gdm login screen, then when you enter your username, click the gear icon to choose
<nikolam> If I have only modules coretemp and w83627ehf recognized and nothing by default in /etc/fancontrol by default , how then to control fan speed? (otherwise then leaving it to MoBo, because it tends to lower voltage of CPU and that can lead to instability. MB is Asus P5W DH Deluxe, CPU Xeon E5420
<nikolam> sudo pwmconfig ,says: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<cbmgraphics> That issue I mentioned earlier persists in a similar (but not identical) form in wayland
<nikolam> Maybe it can't lower cpu fan speed without lowering frequencies and Vcore, etc at the same time. So if not hardware/BIOS is doing it then.. can Linux do the same thing?
<lotuspsychje> cbmgraphics: ok, what happens there exactly?
<cbmgraphics> The issue may persist identically at some point, but since I don't know the cause I just have to wait around. So far though I've been getting flashing black squares around the edges of my screen
<cbmgraphics> To be clear, it's a single probably 0.1 second flash of blackness that occurs every ~10 minutes
<cbmgraphics> Yep, just happened identically to what it has been. The squares earlier may have been an issue specifically on the video player I had full screen (I was watching youtube as I waited for the issue to happen).
<cbmgraphics> I have a vetted dmesg log if anyone is interested in scanning through it themselves
<cfhowlett> cbmgraphics, put it in a paste
<cbmgraphics> https://pastebin.com/9SbDPitj there you go
<superman1> lotuspsychje: I answered you. For me the upgrade experience was horrible. I think I had to install everything again.
<Yogesh> yaaa
<superman1> lotuspsychje: I still do not know if everything was upgraded. (Like I had to reinstall appstream which is used by apt-get to make sure apt-get update works. I have reinstall vi and vim)
<lotuspsychje> superman1: not sure why it happened, its not supposed to be..
<superman1> lotuspsychje: my terminator is sting broken
<superman1> lotuspsychje: I have a snapshotted 16.04 vm. And I did this 14 times.
<superman1> lotuspsychje: not sure if the upgrade is logged somewhere. I wish I could read there to find out what screwed it up. but yup I had to install everything again.
<superman1> lotuspsychje: but thanks for your help. I would have never installed ubuntu-desktop if you had not suggested :-)
<lotuspsychje> superman1: youre welcome
<LinuxTabletUser> Good Morning :-)
<LinuxTabletUser> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<LinuxTabletUser> !4.04
<nikolam> hi Truman, LinuxTabletUser :P
<LinuxTabletUser> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<LinuxTabletUser> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yan-xubuntu> ==ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu buggie kylin=== very powerfull
<nikolam> LinuxTabletUser, you can also message it. /msg ubottu and have a nice private chat :)
<LinuxTabletUser> Ok Srry
<linux8659> Hi ,using openvpn client on ubuntu (17.10 and 18.04) with different vpn providers I get dns leaks
<linux8659> my way around it is not to use the vpn dns but to name a dns in network manager then it works (I know because my iptables only allow dns on the vpn interface ,any suggestions ???
<linux8659> couldn t get any help on #openvpn ,they all must be on windows ,mac...
<ducasse> linux8659: not an answer to your question, but 17.10 is eol - you should not be using it anymore
<linux8659> yes was just to say this bug is not new
<guiverc> linux8659, did you add yourself to the bug on lp (adding heat);  if its 1688018 there is a workaround...
<tomreyn> bug 1688018
<ubottu> bug 1688018 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "DNS server from vpn connection is not being used after network-manager upgrade to 1.2.6" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688018
<tomreyn> bug 1685391 has configuration in comment #15 which may work for this use case.
<ubottu> bug 1624317 in network-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1685391 systemd-resolved breaks VPN with split-horizon DNS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624317
<tomreyn> and there is another discussion without much facts in bug 1652525
<ubottu> bug 1652525 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "DNS leak in ubuntu 16.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652525
<Galactor> hi all! is there a good TUI for connecting to wifi via terminal?
<ducasse> Galactor: nmtui?
<tomreyn> linux8659: and another bug 1211110
<ubottu> bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211110
<Galactor> thanks ducasse; I'll give it a go :)
<linux8659> thanks ! yes many bug reports but I didn t find a working solution so far
<TJ-> Is there a known bug in 18.04 with NetworkManager not managing wired connections? Investigating it led me to /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf with "unmanaged-devices=*;except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan"
<nikolam> Anyone have a clue if these EDAC messages actually show RAM errors? (I have working ECC UDIMM RAM, motherboard and CPU supports it and it is ON for error reporting (since it is not RDIMM, it just rpeorts arrors and avoids them not automatically repairs them): https://bpaste.net/show/3dee67c0e6a5
<nikolam> So are they errors or not?
<LoopAtHome> hi
<LoopAtHome> hello
<LoopAtHome> hola
<LoopAtHome> Namaste
<nikolam> $ sudo edac-util -v says : mc0: 0 Uncorrected Errors with no DIMM info , mc0: 0 Corrected Errors with no DIMM info , edac-util: No errors to report. .
<nikolam> So why then it shows all that traffic in journalctl?
<LoopAtHome> Anyone want to chat
<LoopAtHome> nikolam , do you want to ??
<LoopAtHome> ??
<nikolam> yes, you can /msg nickname to chat in private if not about Ubuntu support. Also you can create your own channels on freenode, yet, calling to your channel people form others, in public is like, nono
<LoopAtHome> how to send file?
<nikolam> LoopAtHome, usually don't. There is a IRC standard for that bbut it is mostly unused. I usually use mega.nz and it's links.
<nikolam> Also if long text needs to be pasted use pastebin or bpaste or similar service and just paste a link
<LoopAtHome> plz accept this is my first time
<nikolam> LoopAtHome, IRC can use also client apps for desktop, like hexchat.
<LoopAtHome> what nikolam
<nikolam> IRC have networks of servers syndicated ,with many channels on them. See it in your IRC client when you install it.
<nikolam> LoopAtHome, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC , https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<LoopAtHome> what
<BlackDalek> is bionc beaver 64bit OS only?
<BlackDalek> I mean for 64bit processors only
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: for the ubuntu flavour / default gnome desktop, when it comes to intel cpu's, only the 64-bit installation is supported.
<nikolam> I like numbered Uuntu release names. Release code names I tend to not remember.
<tomreyn> that's not so for some (or all?) of the other flavours (where flavours are xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu etc.)
<LoopAtHome> hola
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Surfer2010> hello :) i have a big problem installing mariadb server, because it tells me i have unmet dependencys
<Surfer2010> mariadb-server : Hängt ab von: mariadb-server-10.2 (>= 10.2.17+maria~xenial) soll aber nicht installiert werden E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<BlackDalek> Is upgrading from 32bit 16.04 OS to 64bit 18.04 OS now supported? I thought upgrading from a 32bit OS to 64bit OS was supposed to be impossible? But today I replaced the Mac Mini's 32bit CPU with a 64bit CPU and Ubuntu offered me the upgrade to 18.04 when I restarted it...
<fabric> hello
<linux8659> namaskar
<guiverc> BlackDalek, to switch from x86 to x86_64 requires a re-install.  You can select 'something else' & not format your drives, but you can't `do-release-upgrade` or other auto-upgrade to switch architectures
<linux8659> join #security
<linux8659> oops
<guiverc> 18.04 supports x86 (32bit), but there are no ISO's for it, ie. you can upgrade it from older releases; but not new install it using an ISO.  Many flavors still supported x86 (32bit) for 18.04  (ie. ISO's available)
<naftilos76> Hi i am mounting the shared folder of my linux host within a virtualbox linux guest in fstab using => vbhost  /media/vbhost  vboxsf  defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0022  0  0 . Mounting works except for the fact that permissions are not  exactly preserved. For example, a folder that actually belongs to root is shown in the guest as belonging to me (naftilos76). All i want is permissions to be preserved. Can anyone help? I am in ubuntu 16.04 64bit.
<Davnit14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<naftilos76> is everybody on vacation?
<cbmgraphics_> How long should one wait before reposting a question
<hateball> Common sense is probably the only guideline for that cbmgraphics_ :)
<cbmgraphics_> So ~3 hours is enough time
<linux8659> sure
<lotuspsychje> naftilos76: we have volunteers from all over the world on different timezones not possible to answer at your time always
<naftilos76> lotuspsychje: i guess, thanks
<lotuspsychje> naftilos76: re-ask in a bit okay
<cbmgraphics_> Getting random black flashes when doing things on Ubuntu 18.04.1. When I mean doing things that could mean typing in terminal or roaming the web, I've just noticed it DOESN'T happen when I per se sit and watch a netflix video. Have ruled out hardware and compositor issues. Happens on every WM/DE I have tried. Here's a paste to a dmesg if interested / useful https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BWZ9GWkx2d/
<naftilos76> lotuspsychje: i will
<brainwash> cbmgraphics_: is that a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<cbmgraphics_> It's a desktop, got a RX580 in it
<cbmgraphics_> brainwash:
<brainwash> ah ok
<JimBuntu> naftilos76, Does the same thing happen if you don't manually set the ownership of the root of the drive to uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<brainwash> cbmgraphics_: personally, I would boot the ubuntu iso, and check if flashes occur when using the live session
<brainwash> cbmgraphics_: maybe even check with a different distribution
<naftilos76> JimBuntu: no, all files/folder belong to root then (without explicitly setting uid & gid)
<JimBuntu> naftilos76, is there a different folder which permissions for are not being preserved? What uid/gid owns that folder?
<geo27> People hi ! I'm having troubles after executing the upgrade from lts 16.04 to 18.04. There seem to be many broken packages.
<cbmgraphics_> brainwash: I can tell you I don't get any flashing on Windows 10. That should be enough to rule out anything outside of the OS
<cbmgraphics_> I can try the live image to see if it's something with this install specifically
<naftilos76> JimBuntu: the mount point is /media/vbhost which i have set to naftilos76:naftilos76 by using chown
<brainwash> cbmgraphics_: you could test with a second user account first too
<naftilos76> geo27: unfortunately you have to do a clean install if you do not want to spend 2-3 days trying to fix it and then do it! That is the truth.
<brainwash> maybe it's some software you use, maybe something that alters display settings (night mode?)
<cbmgraphics_> brainwash: I'll try that but I can't imagine I've changed enough within this user account to break something to this extent
<geo27> There is no way to revert the changes made by the installer ?
<naftilos76> cbmgraphics_: i have lived through this several time and i do not learn. We are excited to see the new version of our favorite distro work perfectly this time but that never comes. We all have to compromise with all the weak spots of linux...
<naftilos76> We simply have to do one simple thing. Do not do anything if our system works!
<guiverc> geo27, i can't help (leaving), but what packages, are they from ubuntu-sources? or third-party (ppa's etc)?  ubuntu sourced packages should upgrade & shouldn't be that difficult to fix..
<geo27> I have no extra-ppa. I've only followed the gui yesterday (I run kubuntu) that told me that i should upgrade to 18.04.
<hsiktas15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Groar> hi
<Groar> I have recently upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and would like to remove Unity and stay solely with gnome-shell. How could I do it?
<linux8659> easy you can cahnge the settings from the loggin screen
<linux8659> for the given user you can choose the session ,gnome or unity
<Groar> I want to uninstall unity, that's the point
<linux8659> oh
<linux8659> groar it s well documented on google ,example: youtube.com/watch?v=jpgXth6I80A
<ppf> Groar: you can just uninstall it
<Groar> ppf: problem is ubuntu-desktop wants to get uninstalled as well
<geo27_> Hi again. This time, I've managed to have a desktop environment on my laptop, which will be easier for me to explain my problem.
<Groar> hi geo27_
<geo27_> Hi Groar !
<geo27_> Here we are : after the install from 16.04 to 18.04 (kubuntu), all kde packages (at least) are broken. If I try to reinstall sddm, it complains about many dependencies (qml_module_qtquick2, libqt5gui5, libqtquick5) that will not be installed.
<ppf> Groar: yeah, that's okay
<geo27_> Is there a way to get them back on ? I've tried many things (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install -f, autoremove and so on).
<ppf> geo27_: sounds like you installed things from a ppa
<Groar> ppf: cool, ty :)
<ppf> Groar: that's just a metapackage, but it still confuses me
<geo27_> I had no ppa at all (aside the one for skype) on my 16.04. And the upgrade tool throwed it away (as for now, I don't care at all about skype :D)
<ppf> Groar: ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on unity
<ppf> geo27_ :ppa-purge the repo then
<geo27_> how do I do that ?
<ppf> ppa-purge <reponame>
<Groar> gonna reboot and try it
<Groar> just uninstalled
 * Groar crosses his fingers
<geo27_> Oh ! Thanks ppf, I'll give it a try :-)
<TzmFen> hi! sorry for very "noob" question here..  but when i do " do-release-upgrade' " will it retain everything in my system ?
<TzmFen> so i dont need to start everything fresh etc
<confluency> TzmFen: define "retain everything".
<TzmFen> confluency:  like say my irssi confs, eggdrop confs, websites and stuff
<confluency> TzmFen: it will upgrade your installed software to new versions from the next release.
<confluency> TzmFen: yes, it isn't going to affect your user data.
<confluency> TzmFen: sometimes app behaviour will change slightly because of an update to the app, but that's relatively uncommon.
<TzmFen> this is coming from 16.04 lts to 18.04.1 lts
<confluency> TzmFen: if package changes to global config conflict to your own changes, you'll get a message about it and you'll be able to decide what to do.
<TzmFen> ah nice
<TzmFen> never really done update on a server like this lol
<confluency> If it's a server, I strongly suggest that you back up any global config you're worried about.
<confluency> You also don't *have* to upgrade now; Xenial is still going to be supported for a while.
<TzmFen> good call
<hans_henrik> is the 17.10 repos still up?
<ppf> hans_henrik: that's EOL
<hans_henrik> i know, but is the repos still up?
<ppf> the primary repos aren't, but it's still in the archives
<ppf> archives.ubuntu.com
<hans_henrik> so i'd need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list or whatever it was called?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> !eol | hans_henrik
<ubottu> hans_henrik: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<naftilos76> Is nfs client working in 18.04?
<naftilos76> It does not here
<naftilos76> i have an error : mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<naftilos76> after trying to mount a simple nfs share in my synology server. This worked fine in 14.04
<ppf> naftilos76: showmount -e
<naftilos76> why is everything going to hell?
<ppf> because of the millenials!
<ppf> oh, and christel of course
<naftilos76> i get : clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<naftilos76> what is this?
<naftilos76> ppf: ?
<ppf> have you installed nfs?
<ppf> systemctl status nfs
<naftilos76> nfs-common you mean? yes
<ppf> portmap?
<naftilos76> i get: Unit nfs.service could not be found.
<sdx2325>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<naftilos76> why?
<naftilos76> it is a clean install
<naftilos76> i just installed nfs-common, it should work
<naftilos76> it did in 14.04
<ppf> yeah, my bad it's nfs-common.service
<ppf> have you installed portmap?
<naftilos76> i get a weird message that rpcbing was selected instead and is already installed
<ppf> systemctl status rpcbind
<ppf> and what's the output of the status command above
<usrX>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<naftilos76> ppf: https://ibin.co/4CNgYRRYPN4c.png
<ppf> okay,  what about the nfs status above?
<H7R> o/
<naftilos76> Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<naftilos76> Active: inactive (dead)
<naftilos76> ppf:
<naftilos76> ^
<ppf> nfs-common...
<ppf> ah, okay
<naftilos76> old technology?
<ppf> try systemctl status 'nfs-*' then
<naftilos76> :)
<naftilos76> nfs-client.target - NFS client services
<naftilos76>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/nfs-client.target; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<naftilos76>    Active: active since Thu 2018-08-16 13:07:03 EEST; 28min ago
<ppf> !paste | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf> full output please
<naftilos76> ubottu: sorry will do
<ubottu> naftilos76: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<art_> Hallo! Has anybody any idea, why my WebStorm and PyCharm (Java based applications) won't start today? They ran until yesterday, I haven't updated them for weeks, but there was an Ubuntu update yesterday. 14.04 btw. Known issue/bug?
<naftilos76> ppf: do you want me to re-pasteq
<naftilos76> re-paste?
<ppf> the full output of systemctl status 'nfs-*', yeah
<naftilos76> ppf: 3 lines that's it the ones you see above ^
<naftilos76> ppf: that is all i got
<ppf> what about nfs-blkmap
<ppf> nfs-client.target depends on that
<ppf> at least on my machine
<ppf> which ubuntu was this?
<naftilos76> 18.04
<esyede_> hello
<Guest67907>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ppf> naftilos76: can you restart nfs-client.target
<naftilos76> ppf: sudo service nfs-client.target restart ?
<naftilos76> ppf: Failed to restart nfs-client.target.service: Unit nfs-client.target.service not found.
<ppf> systemctl restart nfs-client.target
<naftilos76> oh sorry
<naftilos76> ppf: echo $? was 0
<ppf> showmount -e
<naftilos76> ppf: still => clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<ppf> did that restart rpcbind as well?
<naftilos76> ppf: RPCbind after "systemctl restart nfs-client.target" => https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GtHdcYRGg/
<ppf> can you run rpcinfo -p  on the server?
<danboid> Could someone please spare me doing another install of 16.04 and tell me what version of the kernel is required to successfully install and build the kernel module for the latest 16.04 nvidia driver package (nvidia-384)?
<hans_henrik> i can't mount an ext3 partition with -o allow_other
<hans_henrik> oh lol, nvm, i wrote `-o allow_other`  instead of `-O allow_other` (uppercase O)
<lotuspsychje> danboid: can you explain whats going on with your nvidia driver?
<lotuspsychje> good evening ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hallo
<ioria> lotuspsychje, already evening  there ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nono its 13h33 here, support going slow
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok :)
<ELQEYNN> How did the Zulus, of all people, invent their own Linux distro?
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: please dont
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: only ubuntu support here
<wind> there seems to be some generic #linux channel on freenode
<JimBuntu> ##linux
<Galactor> how does one access a samba shared folder on the network (different machine) via terminal? has a username and password
<ioria> smbclient
<naftilos76> ppf: the server is a synology server based on a busybox linux . I don't think rpcinfo exists there, do you?
<ELQEYNN> I'm reading on the Internet something about the "philophy of ubuntu" which was some kind of humanistic religion.
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: its offtopic here
<Galactor> ioria, does smbclient have an interface? or is it command input only?
<ioria> Galactor, you can use nautilus + smb syntax
<Galactor> iora, is Nautilus a file explorer?
<lotuspsychje> art_: details/logs/errors from your crashing packages please?
<ioria> Galactor, yes
<ppf> naftilos76: then try rpcinfo -p <server>
<Galactor> iora, do you know if of will work with ranger? Im ultimately hoping to connect so I can stream my music using cmus but also access the files on the network drive
<leftyfb> ELQEYNN: you've been told 5 times from 5 different people across 4 months that this is a support channel. Stop trolling. Take it elsewhere.
<art_> Hallo! Has anybody any idea, why my WebStorm and PyCharm (Java based applications) won't start today? They ran until yesterday, I haven't updated them for weeks, but there was an Ubuntu update yesterday. 14.04 btw. Known issue/bug?
<ioria> Galactor, idk ranger... look for 'connect to server' option or menu
<Galactor> iora, can do! thanks for your time and help :)
<naftilos76> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6fJDrQNm65/
<lotuspsychje> art_: errors from your apps?
<ioria> Galactor, no prob
<art_> lotuspsychje: where to look for those? Starting the java command that is generated via a bash script that is called via the launcher gives nothing
<lotuspsychje> art_: your scripts started from cron?
<art_> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> art_: well we need something to see whats going on, syslog,dmesg, take a look in your /var/log/...?
<art_> lotuspsychje: syslog seems to have something relevant ...
<art_> lotuspsychje: sec
<lotuspsychje> art_: hastebin to the channel please, volunteers can have a look this way
<art_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5HQX4h3hC/
<art_> "java: Corrupted page table at address" Is this broken RAM?
<Aprexer>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ioria> art_, what's the problem ? Java programs won't start ?
<art_> ioria: Hi! Yes, syslog show bad stuff: Corrupted page table at address
<art_> Is this a kernel issue?
<ioria> art_, i see that.... can you try another kernel ?
<naftilos76> ppf: did you see my paste?
<EriC^^> +1
<art_> ioria: I guess, never done that before ...
<ioria> art_,  from the grub screen  -> Advanced Options
<EriC^^> art_: is the system updated fully? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<art_> Will full-upgrade perform a dist-upgrade? Then no, it's Ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> art_,  you need to reboot and press 'shift' to enter the grub screenù
<art_> ioria: Will try that. at the moment "apt upgrade" install some intel-microcode. Will see what that brings ...
<naftilos76> Is anybody using nfs-common in your workstation to mount nfs shares in a local server?
<art_> ioria,EriC^^: I'm rebooting into the current kernel after intel-microcode update now ... Thanks for the help so far!
<ioria> art_,  ok
<Guest70881> did u know that windows 10 tries to sneakily install adobe flash by default. one cannot see it with appwiz.cpl or even powershell smh
<fuseteam> and uh get error 2002 on the second server
<naftilos76> ppf: are you there?
<naftilos76> ppf: Problem solved. I should have defined nfs version in fstab. See here: https://cweiske.de/tagebuch/nfs-mount-error-eio.htm
<haker> kto z polski?
<EriC^^> !pl | haker
<ubottu> haker: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<haker> ok
<haker> hello
<art_> ioria,EriC^^: OK, I'm back. The intel-microcode install did not help, starting Pycharm yielded basically the same error in syslog. Booted into kernel ..-153 instead of ..-155 now, and the apps do start. Where should I report this? I guess it is not a Ubuntu issue?
<ioria> art_,  i guess it's a kernel issue
<ioria> art_,  may i ask you why don't you enable the hwe ?
<EriC^^> !bugs | art_
<ubottu> art_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<art_> ioria: the woot? :)
<EriC^^> art_: i think you can report it using "ubuntu-bug linux-image-......153-generic"
<EriC^^> i mean 155
<ioria> art_,  you're on a quite old system
<art_> EriC^^: thx, I'll see into that
<EriC^^> art_: hwe is hardware enablement stack, it lets the lts releases use newer kernel + xorg bundles
<EriC^^> !hwe | art_ more info here
<ubottu> art_ more info here: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomay> hello
<ioria> art_,  trusty 14.04 will end in few months
<EriC^^> hi tomay
<tomay> whats up with auto hibernation on critical power (using UPower) under ubuntu 18.04!?
<art_> ioria: yeah, high time to switch to 18, I know ...
<tomay> it is no longer triggered
<ioria> art_,  16.04 will be enought
<ioria> *-t
<gunix> is there a link to minimal install of ubuntu desktop?
<gunix> cause i want to install with i3wm, not gnome or something else, so i don't need anything special... i can decide myself what i install
<ioria> --no-install-recommends
<ELQEYNN> gunix, what sort of stuff?
<art_> OK, the thing is known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787127 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "java Corrupted page table" [Critical,In progress]
<ioria> art_, yes, as i said you need : 1) the hwe  2) fresh install  of 16.4/18.04 3) wait for the fix
<pragmaticenigma> gunix: You can use the mini.iso which by default only installs the minimal needed packages to get a system up and running. Within the installer you can also select packages to install up front, though I usually stick to the base install and use apt after I know the system is running.
<pragmaticenigma> gunix: It will install Ubuntu in a CLI version at first, you can easily install a GUI and set that up to be the default interface
<pragmaticenigma> gunix: Or pick one of the other lightweight DEs temporarily until you install i3wm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zenox> hi
<zenox> i'm trying to build a static version of some source code. i'm configuring with "./configure LDFLAGS="-static" --prefix="/path/to/output" but it's still adding include,lib,share dirs - what am i doing wrong?
<onio_> does anyone know how to stop meld from automatically expanding all tree as I am spending a lot of time collapsing them which is not very pleaant
<ducasse> zenox: you mean they are added to the prefix?
<zenox> ducasse, all the files are put inside prefix yes but i thought it'd be one binary, not with lots of .h files in the include dir?
<ducasse> zenox: .h files are not binaries
<zenox> ducasse, also, the application is trying to access a file the absolute prefix dir, it is possible so it can look in a relative dir?
<zenox> ducasse, i know, i thought they'd be included inside the binary
<gunix> pragmaticenigma: i will search the mini.iso
<ducasse> zenox: that's not how it works, they will be installed alongside the binary
<zenox> ducasse, ok thanks, one more q, atm the application is searching for a file in prefix/foo/bar, but as i'd like to include this application with a library, i'd rather it use ./foo/bar. is that possible?
<gunix> there seems to be only a minimal iso from the community, not officla
<gunix> only small stuff is the server installer
<gunix> afiak the server has some different flags in the kernel
<ducasse> gunix: no, same kernel
<ducasse> zenox: i think you'd need to change either the code or how it is built for that
<ducasse> !mini | gunix
<ubottu> gunix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pragmaticenigma> onio_: Meld does not have that option available. Meld only expands directories where a change is detected within. If meld is flagging a bunch of files without changes, consider using rsync to syncronize the timestamps on the files. That should reduce the number of differences detected.
<onio_> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> onio_: being that meld is written in Python, you might have a go at finding the block of code for auto expansion and see if you can disable it.
<onio_> pragmaticenigma: I am not well grown up in Python moreover I have other issues that I am trying to resolve and that would just take me of course
<onio_> pragmaticenigma: I am sure it is expanding the directory with changes but these are changes I am not interested in which means I just to have to go through close directories. I am currently looking at qt5base everywhere source tree
<zenox> ok thanks ducasse
<nortoh>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomer> Hello, I need help. I updated from 17.10 to 18.04 and now I get a non-reactive black screen (with a frozen cursor top-left) instead of the lightdm login screen. I can use the other ttys to log in non-graphically.
<tomer> I tried reinstalling lightdm, as I read that there was an issue with that during upgrades to 18.04, but that didn't have any effect.
<tarzeau__> tomer: checked /var/log/X*log ?
<tarzeau__> tomer: nvidia or nouveau driver?
<tarzeau__> tomer: which kernel? which nvidia card?
<tomer> tarzeau__: nvidia driver, checked that log yesterday and don't recall finding anything unusual. will check again, one sec. Kernel 4.15.0-32
<domino14> i'm trying to listen to Toto's cover of Weezer's "Hash Pipe", so i typed the relevant search term into Google, and the billboard.com article about it hard freezes my chrome browser
<domino14> and the entire computer seemingly. I have Ubuntu 18.04, it's the year 2018, and I still cannot get a good user experience surfing the web. Clearly something is really wrong here
<domino14> i had to hold down the power button
<domino14> This is a pretty beefy Dell laptop
<tomer> tarzeau__: Xorg.0.log (from just now) looks ok to me. But In dmesg I find the following  "nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel". Is that a just about loading proprietary code, i.e. not an issue?
<domino14> anyone know how to make chrome not randomly lock up my computer?
<domino14> and more importantly, how to listen to Toto's cover of Hash Pipe?
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: Switch to another web browser and see if the problem persists. There are current active attacks against web browsers that will cause it to lock up the browser and freezing the computer.
<tomer> tarzeau__: btw, I tried "nomodeset" already, no luck.
<domino14> the pitchfork article about it also started to lock up the computer but i was able to X out of it
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: Make sure you are using the latest updates for your system. Both Firefox and Chrome have had several updates released in the past couple days
<domino14> i have the latest version of Chrome
<domino14> i've never had this happen on my mac, but this happens semi-frequently on ubuntu w/chrome
<Smilex> Hey. I deleted everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and then did apt update, but when I try to install pulseaudio, it tries to pull in libjack-jackd2-0, which shouldn't be a dependency
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: Unfortunatly, because Google Chrome is provided via their own PPA Repository, this channel is not able to assist further with supporting it. My recommendation is to install Chromium and see if the problem happens there (Chromium is available in the main Ubuntu PPA channels)
<Smilex> I think I get it as a dependency because I used to have kxstudio repositories
<Smilex> Infact I just upgraded to ubuntu 18, and I would like for it to reset more of my stuff. How can I do that?
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: Before removing 3rd party PPAs, did you uninstall packages that were being provided there?
<Smilex> pragmaticenigma: no
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: Did you make a back up of the folder before deleting everything that was in the sources folder?
<Smilex> pragmaticenigma: No
<Smilex> Sorry, but I'm frusterated with the amount of issues I've had to deal with
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: It's possibly going to get worse
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: The best I can offer is try running "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean all" to see if that clears out the cache. If not... you might need to try and reinstall all those PPAs you removed, purge the packages, then remove the PPAs
<Smilex> In that case I just give up, and I'll proceed with a unclean system
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: After the apt-get clean commands, use "sudo apt-get update" which will re-pull the current repos, and dependencies. Then run "sudo apt-get upgrade" to see if anything will update to the Ubuntu channels
<Smilex> nothing happened
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: Depending on what you installed from those PPAs, that's a dangerous approach
<Smilex> well this system is a lost cause
<Smilex> it also takes forever to start up, and I have no idea why
<pragmaticenigma> Smilex: If it were me, I'd recommend backing up your data, personal files, configuration files (/etc, /home, /var) to an external drive. Then start fresh
<Smilex> pragmaticenigma: that's a future plan
<Carbonme> Is Mycroft desktop a good desktop assistant, like for opening programs? Anyone have experience with it?
<pragmaticenigma> Carbonme: This channel is best suited for support type questions. Such as, "I can get X program to work" Recommendations and discussion about software should take place in the #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss rooms. Be sure to check room topics to make sure you're in the correct channel.
<Carbonme> pragmaticenigma: Thank you I will
<leftyfb> Carbonme: gnome has a "desktop assistant" built in which provides the same functionality
<Carbonme> Leftyfb: with voice
<leftyfb> oh
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: for your reference: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/08/15/2149227/google-patches-chrome-bug-that-lets-attackers-steal-web-secrets-via-audio-or-video-html-tags?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: for your reference: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/08/15/2149227/google-patches-chrome-bug-that-lets-attackers-steal-web-secrets-via-audio-or-video-html-tags
<ioria> Carbonme, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1197/mycroft-assistant/
<Carbonme> ioria: Thanks, just got to love gnome3
<ioria> Carbonme, ok
<whoami_CLAY> on?
<tomreyn> whoami_CLAY: can you please meet elsewhere
<domino14> so billboard.com is trying to steal my info?
<tomay> zero support here
<tomer> Can anyone help me? I get a black login screen using nvidia propr. drivers, but with nouveau my display doesn't get detected properly (tiny resolutions available only)
<tomer> I tried a lot to get propr. drivers working, but no luck.
<pragmaticenigma> domino14: Not likely, there are malicious ads being served through the advertisementing networks that billboard.com is using
<tomer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1773113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773113 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) " nvidia-390 does not show GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> tomay: it works like this: if one of us volunteers has the time and energy AND the knowledge about what you asked about they may get back to you on it. if not, not. have you tried filing a bug report?
<leftyfb> domino14: you have yet to say if you have the same issue with Firefox
<domino14> @leftyfb no the issue did not happen with Firefox
<domino14> but after restarting my computer who knows if it's still there with chrome
<bieb> is there a linux equivalent to Teamviewer? I know I can ssh to a box, but I need to see the gui on a box that will be a couple buildings away from me
<ryuo> bieb: VNC, but there's no sound.
<bieb> ryuo: thanks!! no sound needed
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: VNC works, though you either have to have an authenticated/active session live on the remote host. Or you can setup remote frame buffer session and VNC to that. Also, if you need a single app, you can use XForwarding over SSH to bring the GUI to you. The application runs on the remote system
<leftyfb> bieb: teamviewer works on ubuntu
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: i mentioned VNC because it's the closest to what they wanted. a "remote desktop" thingie.
<bieb> leftyfb: thanks!
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the info, I will look at that also
<leftyfb> ryuo: nope, teamviewer is the closest to what they wanted ;)
<ryuo> leftyfb: right... <.<
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: I understand, I have found VNC getting more and more difficult to setup with changes to the various Desktop Managers, and some Desktop Environments
<pragmaticenigma> not to mention the bugginess of Vino (why that is installed I don't think I will ever understand)
<pragmaticenigma> Vino and Vinagre
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: vino and vinagre get installed with vnc?
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: No
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: They implement the VNC protocol
<mdlpe> hi, how to make for example : LL = ls -l ? I do that in the past but i didn't remember how to ?
<pragmaticenigma> VNC is a protocol... RealVNC, TightVNC, TigreVNC are all client/software implementations
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: ahh I see.. misunderstood what you had posted
<leftyfb> bieb: you do realized, unlike teamviewer, both ssh and VNC require you to poke holes in your firewall right?
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: you are looking for "alias"
<leftyfb> mdlpe: ~/.bash_aliases
<bieb> leftyfb: gotcha
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: yes a shortcut to only type LL for ls -l
<JimBuntu> mdlpe, alias LL='ls -l' ?
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: That doesn't make it persistant though
<leftyfb> mdlpe: are you sure you aren't looking for ll, not LL?
<JimBuntu> put that command in ~/.bashrc or such
<leftyfb> mdlpe: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: fine ! it is this alias...
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: leftyfb has a good point, if you are looking to alias "ls -l" ... Ubuntu already defines "ll" for that. no need to make your own
<mdlpe> and how to remove the alias ?
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: If it was for the session, when you logout, it will go away
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: and if I want the same alias every time I log in ?
<pragmaticenigma> mdlpe: if you add it to ~/.bash_aliases ... you need only remove that line, next session it will no longer be available
<mdlpe> pragmaticenigma: ok tanks a lot
<Ubu-1604> question : I'm trying to get this computer to run as 'root' to run Zenmap, I am constantly getting this error ... TCP/IP fingerprinting (for OS scan) requires root privileges .. I have setup a root 'su' via that terminal program, and even tried to assign root privs to this current logon .. nothing is working , using Ubuntu 16.04.5
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: are you installing the zenmap package provided through Ubuntu repositories?
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: yes .. which kinda bugs me since I wanted the latest vertion, so I got nmap and zenmap version 7.70 .. but when I opened the .DEB file with the software installer it forced it to install 7.01 instead :\
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: i also tried to do this right click on the APPLICATIONS menu, since I found some web sites explaining how to run zenmap (or any programs) .. but there is no right click option .. I can't see this  'applications menu' in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: The latest version isn't always the best version in the Linux world. Ubuntu packages strive for stability, the newer version may provide a new desired feature, however, it may not be stable enough for Ubuntu to include it.
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: before installing the Ubuntu supplied version, did you purge the other one?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: why are you trying to do with?
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: why are you trying to do this?
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: there was no other version to purge .. I didn't see Nmap was included in the first place
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: I want to see what open ports and current IP connections are happening on this computer .. windoze has some really simple GUIS that show this .. ubuntu has nothing, so I was going to try this nmap/zenmap thing .. was maybe going to try Wireshark but that looks totally overkill
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: sudo nmap -P0 <ip of target>
<gt8ost4l> i need help office libre opens twice on the dock on ubuntu 18.04 can anybody help me?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: i want the GUI interfrace which is why i installed Zenmap
<JimBuntu> sudo netstat -tunelp
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: why? You only need to see the open ports. Why do you need those few numbers surrounded by a fancy window?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: maybe you missing the point .. i want to see ALL current open connections, open data ports and to which IP adresses .. I obviosly do NOT know what ip addresses are open so using <ip of target> is not an option obviosly
<Ubu-1604> lefty .. WHAT is the commant to see all the open data ports ANBD the ip addresses that have them open then?
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: so nmap is the wrong utility for what you're trying to achieve. see what JimBuntu wrote
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: you mean on your entire network?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: sudo nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: all of this is found on nmap's website and google
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: K i'll look into netstat .. thanks :))) .. is there a web page that lists some of there handy network programs like 'netstat' .. All the ubuntu has is wireshark (which I don't need a packet sniffer) in thier 'software installer'
<tomreyn> "ss -nto state listening" is an alternative to netstat
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i have a bone to pick with you
<leftyfb> gt8ost4l: that's not how you request support for ubuntu
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: you keep claiming that the network inspection utilities available for ubuntu are inferior than those windows provides. i know both, and i can assure you those of ubuntu and any linux distribution are, by far, better.
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb, sorry
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: Yup that's exatly what I was looking for  :) .. now i'm checking to see how i can close connection ... a GUI for netstat would be nice
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: maybe you just haven't spent enough time trying to research this, yet
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: step #1, with regards to linux security tools, forget about GUI
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: Well it would be nice to find a web page that SHOWS all these nice tools I can download .. that 'Ubuntu Software' icon lists WIRESHARK and that's it ... where can I find these programs .. even the SNAP store doesn't show much .. maybe the packages.ubuntu place?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: It sounds like you're trying to utilize linux security tools without first understanding some of the basic security fundamentals and even linux fundamentals of linux. It sounds like you need to do a lot more reading and research as tomreyn touched on
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: click IP you want closed .. right click / close connection ... VERY simple .. not command like type type type to close connectrions
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: what is your end goal here? Why do you need a scan of every ip and open port on your network?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: end goal is to make all netwrk activity STOP after I close the web browser .. or even when it's running but idle i can see it has open data connectrion with web sites i want closed .. I do this in windowze all the time ... ever close your web browser and STILL see your network light blinking?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: btw, "windowze" is not a product by any company
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: If you are planning any future in Computer/Network security. you will have to become comfortable with the command line tools. The GUIs are great for presenting data, but they fall very short of useful for managing security.
<Ubu-1604> anyway .. that netstat is the info i was looking for
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, if you are still wanting zenmap, here is how to fix it up - https://askubuntu.com/questions/118822/how-to-launch-application-as-root-from-unity-launcher
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: unplug your ethernet cable or turn off your wifi radio
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, another option, depending on how serious you are... click the network manager icon in the top right of your bar/panel, uncheck Enable networking
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: bottom line, you have a LOT more learning and understand to do in order to even grasp what you think you want at the moment
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: reading that web url now .. thanks
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: have a look at this and tell me HOW I get to this 'applications menu' in ubuntu .. I have not seen that before and I can't figure out how to get to the MENU .. when I right click on the 'search your computer icon' all I can get is 'Applications' .. no nice menu like they are showing.
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: https://tokyoimage.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/how-to-launch-zenmap-as-root-from-the-ubuntu-applications-menu/
<Iarfen> hi!
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, ancient article, not like that in 16.04
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: what is shown on that page is Gnome Classic. Not Unity
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/04/install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-16-04-replacing-unity/
<JimBuntu> ^^  That's why I gave you the instructions for 16.04 stock
<Ubu-1604> oh ... well it would be nice to get to the 'properties' of icons in the launch bar .. all I get is LOCK/UNLOCK from launch bar ... oh well :)
<tomreyn> different desktop environments work in different way. you seem to look for something like xubuntu
<leftyfb> tomreyn: it's gnome classic
<leftyfb> or "flashback"
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb, ill break it down for you for you to better understand my frustration
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb, i changed the userland from ubuntu to waland in ubuntu on the login page because the main userland was laggy
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: ahhh yes thats a good web page on askubuntu .. I did setup/activate the root su account so I'm sure this should be easy enuf to get working . thanks.
<ppf> with userland you mean the graphical shell?
<gt8ost4l> and guess what i was greeted i opened libre office writer and when it open i get the default libre office icon on the ubuntu dock not libre office writer
<Sylvain_255> Hi
<Sylvain_255> look at http://sylvain-ard.fr/temp/leaflets.jpg I have a problem with the leaflets recovery
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, yw.
<Sylvain_255> the original image is here : http://sylvain-ard.fr/temp/16881.jpg
<Sylvain_255> cracky advise me to use transfer learning
<Sylvain_255> but not we get rectangles instead of the real contours of the leaflets by this method ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sylvain_255: This isn't the best forum for that topic. You should seek out a channel dedicated to the application you are using for better assistance
<Ubu-1604> cute .. I suppose no onle else does 16.04 here .. but the Ubuntu software updater now constatly says .. 'computer up to date .. BUT Ubuntu 18.04.1 is available .. click 'UPGRADE' button now please.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: A lot of people run 16.04, including myself. Not sure why you made that assumption.
<ppf> isn't that what you'd expect?
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: Please don't generalize or bash other users.
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, I just looked at my message (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Unity) - it states "The software on this computer is up to date. However Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS is now available (you have 16.04).  Settings  Upgrade  Ok" - it doesn't say upgrade now please; it gives me the option to change settings, upgrade to just OK message.
<Ubu-1604> how do I change a read only file (.desktop file) ... It's read only and ROOT can only change it.
<compdoc> Ubu-1604, run nautilus as root, and change the permissions
<compdoc> and ownership
<ppf> yeah probably not a good idea
<Ubu-1604> guiverc: then why is the upgrade button right next to the OK button? ... sure seems kinda forceful to me .. what if I miss hitting OK .. franticly hit the power button?
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, sudo nano    the .desktop file
<ppf> Ubu-1604: it'll ask you if you're sure half a dozen times ...
<JimBuntu> or you could gksudo gedit     the file
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: ok thanks .. I don;t really want to run stuff as root anyway, just to get this Nmap gui working cause it looks useful.
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, the upgrade is near to the ok button, there is space between (ie. not next to, but near in my opinion)
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, right. The change I suggested is only for this app, and only when started from that .desktop file.
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: soooo try sudo gedit in terminal? .. the program i was trying to use to change that .desktop file was gedit ... I thought there was another like VI or something I could use.
<JimBuntu> Ubu-1604, you could simply use nano... sudo nano /path/to/filename.desktop or gksudo gedit /path/to/filename.desktop
<sunIsShining> hey there my man pages in termainl seems borked and nothing on the internet makes sense how I can fix it I get this  Manual page kpcli(1) line ?/? (END) (press h for help or q to quit)man: nroff: Bad system call (core dumped)
<sunIsShining> when ever I try to call man [something]
<ppf> sunIsShining: which ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | sunIsShining
<ubottu> sunIsShining: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ppf> sunIsShining: apt show man-db
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I was wondering, has anyone here tried to connect PAM with AWS IAM module? So that user that is in group X is allowed to SSH to machine?
<distrax> Has anyone attempted the 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade on a server with plex, sonarr, deluge, nginx, etc?
<pragmaticenigma> distrax: do you have a specific issue you're experiencing?
<compdoc> distrax, I tried upgrading before I was supposed to, and it completely borked my system. be sure to back up
<sunIsShining> https://pastebin.com/EiUruwVL
<sunIsShining> Here is paste to my set up and issue https://pastebin.com/EiUruwVL
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: Please avoid doing that. Bug fixes were recently released, what may have happened before may not still be true now.
<distrax> I haven't tried yet. Was wondering if there's something I should be expecting.
<tomreyn> sunIsShining: i suggest you purge, then reinstall man-db
<pragmaticenigma> distrax: typical suggestion always applies. Back up your data!
<pragmaticenigma> distrax: beyond that, the tool shouldn't experience anymore issues. If you're the cautious type, I'd wait a few more weeks if you don't urgently need to update
<tomreyn> sunIsShining: if this doesn't fix it, look at the output of "ubuntu-support-status" and run the forign_packages script available from https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<Ubu-1604> JimBuntu: it's ok, I did temrinal and changed to 'su' root and I changed the .desktop file with Gedit ... Zemap runs fine now .. odd it's not asking for the 'root' password I made, doesn't matter, I don't get the root priv anymore .. thanks for the help .. that .desktop applications are I was always wondering where it was :)
<tomreyn> sunIsShining: also, maybe first of all, take a look at the recent (bottom) lines output by the 'dmesg -T' command, see if anything there looks like they could be storage related errors.
<pragmaticenigma> distrax: most of the issues in the upgrade tool were related to GUI elements. server, wasn't experiencing issues.
<sunIsShining> to late tomryen already reinstalling man-db
<tomreyn> sunIsShining: well you can still do it later or in parallel, doesn't matter
<sunIsShining> so apt purge and install stil same issue
<ppf> apt show man-db
<ppf> and dmesg -T
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: Can you please use full phrases.. you're fragments are going to be confusing to others and to the requestor of help
<ppf> you again :p
<arpad2> hello
<sunIsShining> tomreyn the dmesg -T command is there any senstaive data in that output?
<ppf> sunIsShining: it's possible
<Griznah> Hello. I'm running Server 16.04 LTS and tried do-release-upgrade to get 18.04 LTS, but I got a python error and now I can't continue: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQ5p37mVYc/
<ppf> just look at the last lines of the output, does anything stick out?
<arpad2> my Xubuntu 18.04 gives error message during boot
<sunIsShining> I think this is it   apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="man_groff" name="/opt/eset/esets/lib/libesets_pac.so" pid=2463   I think this might mean eset is blockign man call
<tomreyn> LostSoul: not pam, but should have the same effect, i guess. if there's a key, user can login, if not, not. https://cloudonaut.io/manage-aws-ec2-ssh-access-with-iam/ - such questions should probably be asked in #aws, though.
<sunIsShining> or maybe thats nto right might be this  type=1400 audit(1534435682.379:166): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/bin/man" pid=24634 comm="nroff" family="unix" sock_type="stream" protocol=0 requested_mask="send receive connect" denied_mask="send connect" addr=none
<ppf> Griznah: did you do anything to apt? like install a ppa or something?
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: which mandb version do you have?
<sunIsShining> and apt show man gives a load of out put Package: man-db
<sunIsShining> Version: 2.8.3-2
<sunIsShining> Priority: standard
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: Does the upgrade tool run on Python3? Ubuntu 16.04 used Python2.x by default
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: tools can still use python3 though
<Griznah> I might've done some py2/py3 stuff
<Griznah> no ppa's
<Griznah> I
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: okay, wasn't sure if the default interpreter on the system was changed, if that might be the cause
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: what does "ls -l `readlink -f /bin/sh`" give?
<Griznah> 'python' links to "Python 2.7.15rc1" at least
<arpad2> is there any way to recover if the system doesn't boot or only fresh install is the solution? thanks
<ppf> Griznah, pragmaticenigma: DistUpgrade.py is just the ui updater
<ppf> Griznah: you can use apt from the terminal still
<zmachine>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ppf> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<EriC^^> arpad2: why is it not booting? what is the backstory?
<Griznah> ppf: it's a headless server, I'm using iKVM
<ppf> Griznah: when does this error occur then
<sunIsShining> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 121432 Jan 25  2018 /bin/dash
<LostSoul> tomreyn: Thanks
<LostSoul> But #aws doesn't exist
<LostSoul> AS far as I can see :)
<tomreyn> !rescue | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<sunIsShining> I tried sudo on man as well and same error
<tomreyn> arpad2: but tell us about the issues you see first of all
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: can you run "dpkg -l man-db; arch" and paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> Griznah: you could also ask in #ubuntu-server - less busy than here
<Griznah> ppf: when I do 'do-release-upgrade'. It started at first, gave me a question about /etc/sysctl.conf (I've disabled ipv6 and tweaked raid), and then I got that error
<Griznah> tomreyn: ty
<ice9> bionic doesn't use wayland?
<EriC^^> ice9: it's optional/testing
<sunIsShining> man https://pastebin.com/m9VuZJJS
<arpad2> EriC^^: the last line during booting is: Started GNOME Display Manager....and deal with any system changes.pp link was shut down
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: Wayland is still under heavy active development and hasn't reached feature parity with X11. you can select a Wayland session at the login screen.
<arpad2> EriC^^: ....
<arpad2> ubottu: what to do in recovery mode?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Griznah> ppf: Thanks! Stuff is happening now, I'm trying 'apt full-upgrade' and not 'do-release-upgrade'
<tomreyn> arpad2: give this a try: https://askubuntu.com/questions/641642/gui-does-not-start
<tomreyn> (first answer)
<EriC^^> arpad2: did start after an update? did you try an older kernel to see if it works?
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks, let's see
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: can you run "sudo aa-status" and pastebin?
<sunIsShining> EriC^^ i'm a bit reluctant to post that out put
<sunIsShining> anything specific yuo are looking for?
<tomreyn> LostSoul: it's ##aws
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: any | grep man output?
<sunIsShining> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/e79sfaaq
<arpad2> tomreyn: alt+F2 doesn't give anything. Should I try the purge mrssages from the recovery mode?
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: i'm not sure if they're supposedly to be there, i have no man related stuff in apparmor's status
<sunIsShining> I have no idea what that is
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: maybe as a temporary solution, try setting man_groff and man_filter to "complain mode" instead of "enforce mode" and possibly /usr/bin/man as well, and file a bug report
<LostSoul> tomreyn: Thanks, lol - I guess I've missed this one :)
<sunIsShining> EriC^^ sudo aa-complain /usr/bin/man ??
<sunIsShining> will that do it?
<distrax> Thank you everyone
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: yes, try setting man_groff and man_filter first
<CarlFK> what is the command that will tell me network card specs?  (like can it do gig?)
<sunIsShining> EriC^^ I cant find man_filter as a directory
<EriC^^> CarlFK: "lshw -c network" maybe
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: does "sudo aa-complain man_groff" work?
<arpad2> tomreyn: the first line of the suggested solution gave an error message. I tried to do it in the recovery mode
<EriC^^> sunIsShining: if that doesn't work try "sudo aa-complain /usr/bin/man"
<tomreyn> arpad2: sorry, it should have been ctrl-alt-f2
<CarlFK> EriC^^: your nic is anoyiing ;)  but thanks - not what I was thinking of, but "capacity: 100Mbit/s "    so I guess no gig.  hmm
<tomreyn> arpad2: can you disclose the error message?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: a proper irc clients would support tab completion of nicknames.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ctrl+alt+F2 neither has any visible effect
<CarlFK> tomreyn: it collided with ericus and I had to find the ^ button which meant I had to set down my coffee.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: oh ok
<tomreyn> arpad2: hmm this should have switched you to a different TTY, showing a text based login.
<tomreyn> arpad2: wont work while you'r ein recovery, though
<sunIsShining> EriC^^ command not found
<arpad2> tomreyn: sorry, CTRL+alt+F2 actually has effect if I press it long enough. now the text login screen appears, but it's flashing between the boot error screen and the tty2
<tomreyn> arpad2: can you try logging in nevertheless? the first command from this list of three will remove the flickering
<arpad2> tomreyn: now, after several minutes of flashing, the tty2 login screen is there. so I guess I have to try to login
<tomreyn> arpad2: you can try, but if graphics are this unstable, keep in ind that the graphical interface may fail at any time.
<tomreyn> ind -> mind
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, let's see what, I will proceed with the webpage recommendation
<tomreyn> arpad2: wait
<tomreyn> arpad2: this needs to be done from a text console
<tomreyn> arpad2: doing it from the running graphical interface wont work since these commands actuallky remove this interface
<arpad2> tomreyn: I only have what looks like a terminal, I don't have any GUI, I think
<tomreyn> arpad2: if it's a terminal window rather than just a full screen of white text on black background then you have a graphical desktop
<tomreyn> anyways, you'll notice when you run it, if so
<arpad2> tomreyn: it's a full screen with white text black background, not a window
<tomreyn> arpad2: ok, then you're fine
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, let's see
<Chris1> Hi there… I am using the latest Ubuntu version LTS and I have an issue with my USB3.0 PCIe card…
<Chris1> [  425.382885] usb usb7-port1: over-current condition
<Chris1> Any tip ?
<compdoc> over-current? how many devices are plugged in?
<Chris1> it doesn't matter
<Chris1> even if you have no device… it's still there
<compdoc> lol
<Chris1> I mean I tried another pcie card, same type.. same issue. Tried different ubuntu versions..Same issue…in 4 different workstations.
<compdoc> Chris1, what command to show the info? lspci?
<arpad2> tomreyn: after restart I have black screen or I can get the tty2 login
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: is there any other information before or after the message seen?
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: can you post several lines before and after to pastebin?
<tomreyn> arpad2: so you ran all three commands, then rebooted?
<arpad2> tomreyn: yes
<arpad2> tomreyn: how should I do to the GUI?
<tomreyn> arpad2: can you login on the tty and run: cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> arpad2: this will upload your system log so i can take a look
<tomreyn> arpad2: you will need to post the http address it returns here, though
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<arpad2> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/hp18
<tomreyn> arpad2: please also this: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<patr0clus> Is there any reason why macchanger would disallow me from connecting to my wifi on an Ubuntu host, once I've changed my mac?
<nacc> patr0clus: does your wifi do mac filtering?
<patr0clus> unsure. why would mac filtering disallow one mac, but not another?
<arpad2> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/045s
<nacc> patr0clus: uh, that's sort of the point of mac filtering?
<patr0clus> what i mean to say...is that if it accepts one address it doesnt recognize, i.e. mine (i didnt set it up to filter unknown macs), why wouldnt it accept a random address instead.
<patr0clus> not sure if thats clearer
<patr0clus> does mac filtering filter based on rules, or mac addys?
<nacc> patr0clus: ah that's what i wasn't sure about. It wasn't obvious, if you do have mac address filtering, what its set up to filter.
<nacc> patr0clus: i was just answering your question, literally as given :)
<patr0clus> i know, it was poorly worded.
<patr0clus> it shouldnt be filtering anything.
<nacc> patr0clus: when you say 'disallow' me. How are you connecting, any logs, etc.
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | arpad2 you can try this
<ubottu> arpad2 you can try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<patr0clus> just connecting to the wifi in the standard wAY. but sans my original mad addy, it doesnt allow me to connect.
<Guest62> after restart in Ubuntu all of a sudden Eclipse neon stopped working for me. It splashes the screen then it ends. Can anybody help me with it?
<Chris1> for the USB Over Current issue
<Chris1> https://pastebin.com/qQMgYmKH
<patr0clus> only my original mac address will work. "original" ,eaming the one that i have always used when signing on.
<patr0clus> meaning*\
<patr0clus> any other, it rejects me.
<SetryDert> Hi, does settings duplex in speed work in VM?
<Chris1> @pragmaticenigma
<nacc> patr0clus: you should check logs, etc. When you say "reject", does it let you connect but then not authenticate you, etc.
<nacc> patr0clus: see dmesg or syslog
<SetryDert> ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 100 duplex full
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, shell I follow the link?
<SetryDert> Nothing changes
<tomreyn> arpad2: that's why i had ubottu post it
<foxv71> l
<tomreyn> arpad2: ubottu's out channel bot here, to pull some hints from.
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, thanks!
<patr0clus> i msged you nacc
<Chris1> Can anyone check the usb over current thing?:)
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: please have patience... those who know will answer when they can
<Chris1> oh ok sorry :)
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: I'm seeing three devices in that output all sending that over current message. Are there multiple cards in the system?
<Chris1> I have a 10g nic pcie and a usb3 pcie
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: just those two? pcie cards
<Chris1> yes
<pragmaticenigma> Do you see any of those over current messages if the card is removed?
<Chris1> nop
<Chris1> and I tried 2-3 different pcie usb3.0 cards same type
<Chris1> it has something to do with the cards or the power management for the usb3.0 ports
<Chris1> So as far as I can see
<ioria> Chris1,  but are you experiencing troubles , apart  the dmesg output ?
<Chris1> the first error starts here -
<Chris1> [    5.807507] usb usb3-port1: over-current condition
<Chris1> after usb3 detection.. is there any way to figure out what device is the usb3 ?
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: If the over current message does not appear when the card is left out, then it's the cards themselves with the issue.
<Chris1> I was thinking maybe it is a driver issue?
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: The reason I'm asking how many cards are installed and if the message is not present if the USB3 card(s) are removed is because I see three instances of a USB card being detected
<ioria> Chris1,  over-current  means that your device is drawing more current from the port than it negotiated for at boot time
<Chris1> is there any way to do power management for this device from the terminal ?
<tomreyn> arpad2: using this (unsupported) ppa may help you for now: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: I still need to know with certainty that if there are no USB cards installed, that the logs do not show that message
<Chris1> They don't
<mancha27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Chris1> wtf mancha..
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: Okay, do any of the cards have a power plug on them
<SimonNL> yeah better not have a look at them Chris1
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: (sidebar: There is a spam attack going on, do not click on random links. Also, advisable to turn on the entry/exit messages to know when a spammer is detected and banned from the channel)
<Chris1> they do have a molex connector to connect if you need to connect devices that draw more power but I don't thing this is the issue here as nothing is connected
<Chris1> yeah I've opened this image and i'm @ work..
<Chris1> nvm
<Aleric> Ugh - hello - for the first time since I upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 I tried to open a GPG encrypted file. It started with saying "gpg: starting migration from earlier GnuPG versions" then imported a few keys and said "gpg: migration succeeded".  BUT I FAILS TO OPEN MY FILE!  The error it gives now is "gpg: decryption failed: No secret key" ?!
<Aleric> This is a disaster! I have all my important data encrypted with gpg - like login info for internet banks etc.
<Aleric> How can I fix this??
<icee13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SimonNL> Chris1: ^ don't click
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: Try connecting the power connector from the PSU to the cards and see if that message appears (PLEASE check the documenation for the cards to make sure those molex connectors are indeed power input)
<nacc> Aleric: you *might* need to migrate your secret key
<Aleric> nacc: it said it did that itself.
<Aleric> The file is encrypted with a key (it says which) that was NOT imported.
<Aleric> Where can I find my old secret key and import it to the new gpg?
<Aleric> nacc: https://gyazo.com/01264c0fb477b77f5d896296a513aa9a
<Aleric> They maybe simply dropped support for RSA?
<nacc> Aleric: looking; do you know if hte old key was < 4096 bit, maybe?
<Aleric> I don't know no.
<Chris1> They are power input but they say we don't need to use them if we don't connect anything that draws too much power… And I have the error message even when the card has nothing connected. Anyways I really appreciate all the effort i will try to play a little bit with the bios settings maybe upgrade the card firmware
<Chris1> and I'll come back
<Chris1> have a nice day everyone
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: hold
<RandomSerb> hello,
<Chris1> I'm still here :)
<RandomSerb> I'm about to install ubuntu with unetbootin, and there are three versions of 16.0.4: live, mediahd and netinstall
<Aleric> nacc: yes it is.. it's key that I used my whole life: RSA-1024 0x624ACAD5 1997-01-26
<RandomSerb> which one do I want for regular permanent system
<Aleric> So, it's 1024 bits.
<pragmaticenigma> Chris1: The reason for trying to connect the external power is to see if the error message goes away. If it does, it means the card it self might be drawing too much power from the power rail int he PCIe slot. Which is where the motherboard is shutting off the channel, turning it back on again and Ubuntu is reinitializing. That is why you are seeing multiple entries in dmesg about it
<Chris1> Hm.. I will try it asap and I will let you know. I'll need to go now. Thanks a lot.
<nacc> Aleric: sorry, im otp right now ...
<pragmaticenigma> cool... Hopefully I get to see what you come up with before I sign out for the day Chris1
<Aleric> otp?
<pragmaticenigma> opt => On the Phone Aleric
<Chris1> I will let you know anyways pragmaticenigma
<Aleric> k
<pragmaticenigma> sorry Aleric... opt is a directory... otp is a common abbreviation for "On the phone"
<tomreyn> 1024-bit RSA hasn't been considered sufficient for years. i don't know whether those are no longer supported, though. the output you pasted shows that the message you are trying to decrypt was encrypted to a key that's not available. I have a ~/.gnupg/private-keys-v1.d/ directory, i assume you'll find keys that were not migrated there.
<Aleric> Thankfully I have a second PC with the same secret keys and still the old gpg version; it lists 5 secret keys.  So two secret keys were simply and silently dropped by this conversion; not nice :/
<basalt> hi, if i get a software update, sometime i am asked to enter a passwort for the next reboot to disable secure boot, i did this 2 times and every time after disable the secure boot a lot of things like mouse are not working correctly anymore. any hints?
<nacc> tomreyn: thanks for picking it up :)
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Is this the outcome of a system upgrade?
<umpf> RandomSerb: you can take netisntall or mediahd
<RandomSerb> umpf: thanks, I think I'll go with netinstall
<Kuwanger> It used to be in 14.04 that using pumount would sync a usb filesystem before umounting.  I'm not sure if this is actually more a kernel thing or what, but is there any way to restore this behavior?
<umpf> if you have access to the internet you can use netinstall, otherwise not
<Aleric> I never replaced my secret key because I kinda like it that it says / proves that I have had it since 1997 :/.  I could make a new secret key pair for my financial stuff, but I have signed all my open source software with that old key (so I can prove in court that I'm the author, without actually having to add my real name)
<RandomSerb> umpf: one more question: why doesn't unetbootin allow me to pick different partition to install ubuntu on? it only shows C: drive
<Aleric> ie - I can't really replace the key :p
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: yes
<tomreyn> Aleric: nostalgia and crypto dont go together well
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: I upgraded and after that I can't read my bank accounts anymore... that's not nice :/
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Depending on the version differences, there was a few vulnerabilities discovered in GnuPGP. It's possible those keys were weak and the algorithm to support them has been deprecated
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: They shouldn't have been dropped in my opinion. The tool should still allow you to access items encrypted with them to at least convert to a newer cipher
<Aleric> tomreyn: It's not nostalgia... the idea is that if I'd have to prove in court that I'm the copy right owner then I can point to thousands of files on the internet that have been there for two decades; at the very least it would make it extremely likely that I'm not lieing, and nobody else will be able to do the same.
<tomreyn> Aleric: there are ways to migrate / rollover secret keys which can provide some ressurance to the world that your new keys are still yours, or should be trusted as much as the old ones.
<Aleric> Of course I can change the key for my bank accounts.
<tomreyn> Aleric: you can always sign with both the old and new key as long as gpg supports it. but an encryption which lasts for a life still needs to be invented.
<Aleric> Ok... guess I'll start with making sure I have an old version of gpg on my harddisk that can still decrypt the key...
<noodleking> hi
<noodleking> Is this a good channel for Transmission related questions?
<pragmaticenigma> noodleking: It depends on the question
<noodleking> I'm trying to work out how I can route traffic from Transmission through tor.
<pragmaticenigma> noodleking: That is not a question for this channel unfortunately
<pragmaticenigma> noodleking: Also, you shouldn't run bittorrent over the tor network
<noodleking> oh?
<pragmaticenigma> noodleking: see https://blog.torproject.org/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<noodleking> ah, ok. Thanks, I'll have a read of that.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: you getting it working mate?
<noodleking> yikes ... thanks for the heads up pragmaticenigma, that article's nixed that idea :(
<nacc> Aleric: http://www.apache.org/dev/key-transition.html may be a useful article, btw
<arpad2> tomreyn: so at the end of the line starting with Linux /boot I have to add nomodeset
<ntd> let me guess, the dude(s) responsible for updating xenial gdm is part of the team that did heartbleed and initial spectre/meltdown updates?
<Kuwanger> Ah, found a solution of sorts: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbmount/+bug/1768010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768010 in usbmount (Ubuntu) "usbmount does not work on Bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: I am on it now, after little break
<ntd> meaning, an update will appear in one or two weeks due to "testing"?
<nacc> ntd: if you are looking to grouse about updates provided to your system, please go elsehwere
<nacc> ntd: without context, you're just complaining into the void
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: wich drivers show in: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<nacc> ntd: an update always bakes for 7 days in -proposed.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: I am trying to change grub 2
<ntd> nacc, what i'm saying is that canonical managed to push an update for bionic the same day as debian but for some reason a local root in xenial gnome is "meh"?
<nacc> ntd: local root via xenial's gdm?
<nacc> ntd: link to bug?
<ntd> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/CVE-2018-14424
<madLyfe> is there a 'device manager' like application to show hardware that is missing drivers?
<lotuspsychje> madLyfe: software &updates last tab additional drivers
<nacc> ntd: you want #ubuntu-hardened, i'd guess; there are only so many security team people
<ntd> nacc, i'
<madLyfe> lotuspsychje: this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wEJDRwpE/image.png
<ntd> nacc, i'm not looking for #-hardened, just saying RedStarOS prolly has this patched by now
<ntd> and i'm guessing the dude(s) responsible for xenial gdm is on holiday
<arpad2> tomreyn: after changing the linux /boot line in grub2 and reboot nothing seemed to change. black screen with white prompt is showing
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: where can I find ubuntu-drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: from the terminal or tty
<Guest62> I did update in Ubuntu and suddenly after restart eclipse stopped working, splash screen then ends. Even tried reinstalling a fresh copy. Same issue. Can somebody help me?
<madLyfe> lotuspsychje: i see where you mean. im not getting anything. i need to install an onboard marvell sata controller driver to recognize a raid 1 array: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dNBSh5v6/image.png
<lotuspsychje> !raid | madLyfe start here
<ubottu> madLyfe start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nacc> ntd: i consider your comments to be rude and i don't really care about redstart os
<ntd> nacc, rude? i'm pointing out that there's a local root in xenials *default* dm
<madLyfe> lotuspsychje: the raid is already created via the onboard controller, its viewable in win10(i had to install drivers to see it though) now i need to do that for ubuntu i guess.
<ntd> and that there's not so much as a hint that an update is incoming. bionic patched a few hours after debian on monday
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | ntd
<ubottu> ntd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> madLyfe: ubuntu doesnt handle drivers like in windows
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<ask-ygU5AP56> question: Lubuntu 18.04; ThinkPad T61; dvd-rom+cdrw combo drive in bay; drive doesn't respond to eject button; no /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom or the like; no info on it in dmesg; no info in lshw nor in lsblk; drive works fine - opens w/ eject button prior to booting Ubuntu; also installed the OS from it
<ask-ygU5AP56> ideas how to fix welcome
<madLyfe> marvell 88se9172 linux driver.. i think i SOL. there is nothing on the manufacturing website. not even for windows.
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: Try typing "eject" from the command line
<nacc> ntd: if you want to complain about the security team's practices and developer's time, then you are in the wrong channel.
<nacc> ntd: the security team will issue a fix when they see fit, presumably. This is the support channel.
<ask-ygU5AP56> anyone else?
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, (that doesn't work; see above)
<lotuspsychje> ask-ygU5AP56: did you try what pragmaticenigma suggested
<ask-ygU5AP56> lotuspsychje, yes, before coming here and writing
<lotuspsychje> ask-ygU5AP56: eject from terminal right? not the eject button?
<ask-ygU5AP56> lotuspsychje, as mentioned above, the os doesn't see the drive, so d'oh eject doesn't work either, since there's nothing to eject
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: your original question did not specify that you had tried using the command "eject" in the terminal/command line window.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I'm thinking some kernel modules perhaphs necessary to use it? or bios settings? or some recent weird thing in the kernel
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, yessum, though I did specify the OS doesn't see the drive; no matter; I have tried this already. the issue lies deeper.
<lotuspsychje> ask-ygU5AP56: how is it connected on your motherboard?
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: Also, this is a volunteer channel. I don't appreciate you treating my suggestion with disrespect. Please consider your tone when responding to suggestions offered. We do not know everything about your system, and we're going to ask a lot of questions, some that you may have tried, to get a basis of what might be going on.
<ask-ygU5AP56> the drive is sata and the solution I have seen was to check for master/slave on the drive, not the case here though, since it has it's own channel
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: nvidia-340 nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: thank you, can you try 390.77 from the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, well, out of respect to eachothers time, I think it's worth to read through the question with comprehension prior to answering it; as much as I appreciate the will, I am here to solve an issue, rather than smooth out hurt egos.
<ask-ygU5AP56> lotuspsychje, so yeah, a sata drive in a laptop IBM/Lenovo bay
<madLyfe> can one of you guys help me make sense of this? this is the raid controller i need drivers for to see it in ubuntu: http://theangryangel.co.uk/blog/marvell-88se9172-sata3-under-linux-as-of-320/
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: please could you help me how to do that from the try?
<ask-ygU5AP56> there's no wire to quickly switch
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: Your loss, I was about to give you the solution. Your rudeness is your loss
<ask-ygU5AP56> in order to check if it's a faulty sata cable of sorts.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: first you need to enter your system with !nomodeset, from there you can add the ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, I doubt that; but it doesn't matter.
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, you can try booting the livecd and run sudo lshw -C Disk or dmesg | grep ata[0-9]
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, ok, supposedly I get a response there and the drive pops up, what would that tell me? try a different kernel?
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, i don't think so
<deedra14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok, so shell I set nomodeset as permanent in grub2. Do I have to write nomodeset as the last word in the line?
<ask-ygU5AP56> alright imma see what can be done further on this issue.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: you can boot once like this sure
<arpad2> ok
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, i think almost a bios issue
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, mm; or something to pass along to the kernel on boot, thinkpad specific
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, it is functional in bios
<Aleric> nacc, tomreyn: for future case, 18.04 has the package gnupg1 which installs the binary gpg1 that can still read the old files.
<lotuspsychje> Aleric: tnx to take time for feedback
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, no idea, not seeing any issue about that in forums; is this a regular lubuntu 18.04 install or from mini.iso ?
<Ubu-1604> so what did I miss? ... had to buy awsome food for my pets :P~
<lotuspsychje> Ubu-1604: only ubuntu support issues here please
<pragmaticenigma> !logs | Ubu-1604
<ubottu> Ubu-1604: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Ubu-1604> lotuspsychje: ok question : how do I widen my launch bar so it shows 2 rows of icons?
<dsynapse> greetings
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: thanks .. didn't know the bot did that .. i'll go look :)
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: That is not a feature of Unity
<ncuptea> hi all
<pragmaticenigma> hello dsynapse ... can we help you with an Ubuntu support question?
<pragmaticenigma> hello ncuptea  ... can we help you with an Ubuntu support question?
<dsynapse> i'm just here
<ncuptea> thanks pragma.. i wan ask about kerner DKMS, is true just support 64 bit ?
<pragmaticenigma> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<ncuptea> several day ago i try to install Anbox & snap, but required install DKMS kernel first..after i install dependency, snap, i alway unavailable to install DKMS
<pragmaticenigma> ncuptea: as far as I know, DKMS is available for all kernels builds.
<ncuptea> i have read
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ok actually i do have one for you .. I keep having to truncate my unity7 log file cause of an error it constantly keeps recording .. I figured out why, but I don't think it's fixable .. error is 'QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap' .. the unity7.log file grows constantly easily 1-3Meg a day , it seems when icons cannot be displayed it sends that message to the log file. Main log usuage is when I am using Dolphin
<Ubu-1604> when using the mouse to move over folders/files etc. .. every day I have to emttpty this file or it gows huge... any ideas?
<ncuptea> but for now i alternative run remix for try install apk file
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: Dolphin is a file browser intended to work with KDE ... not Unity or Gnome.
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: Is there a reason that you have choosen not to use nautilus?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: logrotate will keep the files from growing out of hand. Don't worry about it.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: I purged Nvidia and added the ppa
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: don't worry about 1,000 lines added to the log file .. got it.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: okay cool, try install 390.77 now
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: if it's not something you can or are willing to fix, then yes, don't worrry about it
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: i understand you have an optimus card right?
<BOUNCER> hello, i have a problem. i delete a folder with 9GB files with rightclick and it isnt shown in trash. testdisk didnt work
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: I have looked for other GUI file managers but i havn't found much .. One is test based I could try that .. what's your sugestion for a Dolphin replacement?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: yes, gtx 675mx
<BOUNCER> how can i recover
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: ok also doublecheck if nvidia-prime gets installed togheter with 390.77
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: sudo photorec
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: This isn't the correct place to ask for recommendations. Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: scan the whole partition and recover data
<BOUNCER> lotuspsychje, photorec find some files but all fles are renamed!
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: thats normal
<pragmaticenigma> BOUNCER: Also, shut down that machine and make sure the drive is only mounted in read-only... any further write activity on the drive could permanently remove the data
<BOUNCER> do you know a program which recover files with original filenames
<pragmaticenigma> BOUNCER: There is no program that can do that.
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: photorec adds auto filenames
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: I checked into this problem .. it's something called QT (i think) which is a huge under layer for going GUI operations .. "willing"? .. not a chance I could .. I guess I can just file a bug report .. but like you (and they would say) .. don't worry about it .. let the log grow .. oh and BTW .. ubuntu makes SEVEN .gz zip files of this log daily.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: sorry, what is the command line for installating 390.77?
<ncuptea> can i ask all about u in here guys, but out of topic? what are u'r primary activity on real life when not stay in u'r hardware?
<pragmaticenigma> BOUNCER: photorec and other programs are recovering the raw data from the drive. When a file is deleted the name of the file is stored in a table of contents. when you delete, that record is removed, but the data is left to be overwritten.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: check first if the ppa added that version in: ubuntu-drivers list
<pragmaticenigma> BOUNCER: you are recovering that data prior to it being overwritten
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: then sudo apt install nvidia-driver-your version here
<BOUNCER> lotuspsychje, on my windows system i have a program which recover the whole names
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: Since your such a proud 16.04 user like me .. what size is your unity7.log file (in the home/.cache/upstart directory)
<BOUNCER> but its for ntfs
<pragmaticenigma> ncuptea: that is an off topic question, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: no, it rotates across 7 log archives. Which is configurable.
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: you are on ubuntu here
<BOUNCER> i know
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: I don't run Unity
<BOUNCER> i have ubuntu on notebook
<ncuptea> ok
<BOUNCER> where the folder is deleted
<andrew__> Hello, can anyone help me? I'm having some trouble with iptables
<lotuspsychje> BOUNCER: sudo photorec
<BOUNCER> ok thx i go to offtopic
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: oh sorry .. so you can run ubuntu 16.x using a different GUI .. nice to know :)
<lotuspsychje> andrew__: perhaps the #netfilter channel can help?
<SimonNL> you'll get the same story BOUNCER
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: it shows Nvidia-304 Nvidia-driver-390 Nvidia-340 Nvidia-driver-396
<andrew__> Thank you
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: thanks .. I didn't know a 'offtopic channel' existed .. I'll join now .. thanks.
<compuflash> buenas tardes
<pragmaticenigma> !es
<BOUNCER> oh SimonNL, bist du stalker
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<compuflash> buenas tardes
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: we need to know if its 390.48 or 390.77
<compuflash> Hola , tengo un problema en ubuntu studio, tengo dos camaras web logitech c920 conectadas, probe con cheese y solo puedo ver una, la otra no aparece, cheque con lsusb y si aparecen instaladas las dos, ¿como puedo configurarlas para que funcionen las 2 camaras? ya que lo necesito para utilizar en OBS.  transmisiones@DITRANSMICIONES:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 006: ID 05c6:f006 Qualcomm, Inc.  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04f3:0103 Elan Mi
<BOUNCER> ich dreh gleich durch
<pragmaticenigma> !es | compuflash
<ubottu> compuflash: please see above
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: Again, you really need to read up more about Linux
<andrew__> It won't let me join #netfilter, "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<lotuspsychje> register andrew__
<leftyfb> andrew__: go to #freenode for help with that
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: I'm from a hpux and aix environment ... linux has totally different way of doing things.
<pragmaticenigma> !register | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: you can also go see software&updates/tab additional drivers
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu-offtopic .. nice idea but ... #ubuntu-offtopic: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services.
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: Again, this is a support channel. Please take discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic. The suggestion that leftyfb is trying to convey is you need to read up on Linux and Ubuntu. You are asking a lot of questions that can easily be researched with google searches.
<andrew__> Thanks everyone for help, i'll try and join right now
<pragmaticenigma> Ubu-1604: You need to register you /nick ... see above for information on registering your IRC nick
<Ubu-1604> pragmaticenigma: Ok.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: How to check the Nvidia version? I googled lsmod|grep Nvidia, but it didn't help
<lotuspsychje> gtg arpad2
<SimonNL> BOUNCER: nein jedes tag hier
<merci> hello
<BOUNCER> toll unn jetzt verpfeifst du mich an cryptodan
<BOUNCER> SimonNL
<pragmaticenigma> BOUNCER and SimonNL : Please use only English here.
<hggdh> BOUNCER, SimonNL: English please
<BOUNCER> ok
<BOUNCER> sorry
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, there, I fixed it
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, good to know
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, and no thanks to you
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, classic pebkac
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, non ubuntu related
<ioria> i see
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | ask-ygU5AP56
<ubottu> ask-ygU5AP56: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, we both hinted at the correct root
<Guest62> I'm trying to do this. Can anybody help me? Gdk-WARNING **: The GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS environment variable is not supported in GTK3.See the documentation for gdk_window_ensure_native() on how to get native windows.
<ask-ygU5AP56> until next time
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, lubuntu is good for your hw, enjoy
<Guest62> I googled gdk_window_ensure_native() on how to get native windows but didn't find good instruction
<pragmaticenigma> Guest62: what are you trying to do that you are receiving that error?
<Guest62> I'm trying to start eclipse
<pragmaticenigma> Guest62: are you using the version of eclipse obtained through apt, or did you install eclipse manually?
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, it does what I generally want it to do; for the majority of time; I'd go as far as calling it a reliable everyday OS; with m$ window$ support
<ioria> ask-ygU5AP56, yeah
<Guest62> I got disconnected!
<pragmaticenigma> Guest62: are you using the version of eclipse provided through installing via apt... or are you installing from a download on the web?
<Guest62> downloading from the web
<pragmaticenigma> Guest62: Unfortunatly we cannot support that version here. This channel is only able to support the software supplied through Ubuntu and Canonicals official software channels. You will need to seek help directly on the eclipse website.
<Guest62> I do have separate eclipse that I installed using apt but it doesn't start either.
<pragmaticenigma> what are the errors displayed there?
<Guest62> it didn't show me any error
<pragmaticenigma> Guest62: For Eclipse help, they have a channel, check out #eclipse ... You may need to register a nick/screenname before you can join the channel.
<Guest62> I did post it there. Only one person tried to help. Its not much activity there.
<nacc> Aleric: ah so it's a gpg1 v. gpg2 difference, makes sense
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1754886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754886 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse fails to start on fresh 18.04 installation" [High,In progress]
<ioria> Guest62,  was for you ^
<Ubu-1604> bbl.
<Guest62> I was thinking to upgrade to Ubuntu 18 LTS but I guess it won't help :O
<Guest62> ik
<ioria> Guest62,  check the last comment
<gambl0re> hello?
<Guest62> @ioria I tried it, still didn't start
<gambl0re> what is the default display manager for xubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: LightDM is used
<gambl0re> when i did apt install ubuntu-desktop, it said i had lightDM and gdm
<gambl0re> can i removed gdm?
<gambl0re> hello?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: there is no harm in having both on there. The one configured to run will continue to run, the other will remain offline.
<gambl0re> i want to free up giga's
<gambl0re> also when i try to bring my computer back from "suspension", sometimes it just shows me a black screen after i login
<gambl0re> so i think theres something wrong with my display manager
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: no, the black screen is due to the fact that power states aren't reliably supported depending on the computer
<gambl0re> what do you mean arent reliably supported? its a bug with xubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: Power off, Reboot, Hibernate (Suspend to Disk) are all well supported. It is not an issue with Ubuntu. It is an issue with the computer manufacturer not implementing power state support according to defined specifications or using Microsoft specific power states.
<gambl0re> tahts bs
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: to determine which Desktop Manager is currently in use "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager" will tell you which one is configured to be used. You should be able to remove the other one, though I don't recommend it.
<gambl0re> im using ldm
<gambl0re> maybe if i switch to gdm, i wont get the black screen anymore
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: the black screen has nothing to do with the display manager
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: if anything it is X11 or related service failing to restore after suspend.
<gambl0re> then how do i uninstall x11
<gambl0re> or upgrade to x12
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0re: Again, it's not something you will be able to fix
<nacc> gambl0re: ... if you knew what you were talking about, you'd know that is nonsense
<nacc> gambl0re: there is no 'x12' (wrt. X11)
<gambl0re> when i do startx in the terminal. it doesnt go into gui
<pragmaticenigma> it won't gambl0re ... that's an old technique that isn't supported anymore
<genata> Hi all!
<Bonn333> hi
<genata> I have problem with cirilic text files
<genata> can you help me pls
<Heisenbergg> Does anybody know how to install the BSPtree library in Ubuntu? After upgrade to 18.04, it seems to be missing.
<tomreyn> arpad2: did you get it sorted? i had to levae there, sorry.
<nacc> Heisenbergg: what package was it in before?
<tomreyn> Aleric: good to know, thanks
<arpad2> tomreyn: hi, thanks for coming back to me, unfortunately nothing has changed, apart that after Xubuntu mouse I don't see error messages, but black screen with prompt from which I can go to tty2
<madLyfe> how does one know if snaps in the store are from the actual ppl who wrote the software?
<tomreyn> arpad2: so what did you try so far, reinstlaling gdm (those three lines copied from askubuntu.com) and the ubuntu drivers ppa?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: a good and very relevant question.
<madLyfe> should just get the snaps from the publishers website?
<tomreyn> (i haven't found a satisfying answer to it, yet)
<smooth_> hi
<madLyfe> though, VLC in the store as a snap but on their website i cant find a snap..
<Aleric> tomreyn: the suffering isn't over yet though... I'm still trying to recover. After generating a new keypair things went wrong again and gpg1 suddenly couldn't find my secret key either anymore. I restored everything from backup and am now trying to get things to work in parallel using a different --homedir for gpg1.  I am now at command 104 on the commandline :(.
<arpad2> tomreyn: roughly yes, I am not sure which version of the driver is installed. I wonder would I be able to get back the GUIif I purged Nvidia completely. though at this point I really don't know what is causing this and how did the system get to this point
<rwg2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Sigals>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> madLyfe: in the case of VLC, https://snapcraft.io/vlc states "verified account", "developer website: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/", "Contact VideoLAN: https://www.videolan.org/support/". Based on these factors you are supposed to decide whether or not to trust this software before installing it.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: read also https://snapcraft.io/blog/trust-and-security-in-the-snap-store
<eelstrebor> a lot of bugs in 18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: The community is divided on snaps, and it depends on the program you are trying to install. For me, I avoid snaps if a traditional/regular installation exists for Ubuntu. As for verification, of snaps, you will have to do your own legwork to verify. There currently isn't any method to verify that maker of the snap has any involvement with the source/project for the application.
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: as of today, there is nothing to stop a random person from creating a snap of their favorite application and providing it on the Ubuntu store.
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: Do you have an Ubuntu specific support question?
<fullstack> Hi I am running Ubuntu 16.04 with latest updates. My laptop crashes 3-4 times a day when I am browsing
<fullstack> I don't see anything in the syslog kern.log or dmesg or can't catch it
<fullstack> the fan appears to be running and it is not hot (80f>)
<madLyfe> thanks tomreyn and pragmaticenigma !
<tomreyn> arpad2: so the root issue there is that nvidia's drivers anre not open source and ubuntu developers, like those of every other linux distro, can only do as much as taking what they are given and try to make this work. this has also taken place for 18.04, but apparently what nvida made available is neither working out of the box, nor does it work very well even after tweaking it. there is this PPA which makes available newer versions of this
<tomreyn> driver but if you installed those and it still doesn't work then your options are limited..
<fullstack> any ideas? is this a kernel update issue with the intel problems?
<madLyfe> maybe one of you guys can take a quick look at this issue i posted to the forums: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2398749
<pragmaticenigma> fullstack: what browser are you using?
<tomreyn> arpad2: this said, you should make logs available again, running with the new driver, maybe this will hint on other options.
<arpad2> tomreyn: how do you explain that the problems started when the system was up and running. some horizontal lines appeared and the whole thing crashed to on OS error message
<pragmaticenigma> fullstack: Things to try: ensure that the latest updates are installed ("sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"). If that doesn't help, try a different web browser, there are plenty to choose from. If that doesn't help, come back with a report of what you have tried out so far.
<fullstack> it happens with Firefox or Chrome. Basically the tabs will lock up, my mouse will slow down, and then the machine will lock up. After 10-15 minutes it doesn't do anything and I have to hold down the power button
<tomreyn> arpad2: if you take a look at the logs you'll see the problems started by the time the nvidia driver was initialized
<tomreyn> arpad2: they may not have been immediately visiable / exposed
<pragmaticenigma> fullstack: there is currently a large scale malvertising campaign that causes web browsers to lock up. Google Chrome just released an update this week to address it, Firefox has doen the same.
<zzzADC7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fullstack> pragmaticenigma, I thought something was up.
<fullstack> any where I can find more info?
<arpad2> tomreyn: ok, I am really fascinated with your knowledge 😎 log files don't mean too much for me
<fullstack> It felt like my system went into "winxp spyware" mode
<submain>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tomreyn> Aleric: i think it'd be best to use this situation to migrate off the 1024-bit RSA key now, i.e. using it to sign a replacement keypair and publishing a key migration notice, which you'd also sign with the old key.
<eelstrebor> i have a few packages that are being held back and i don't know why: build-essential cpp g++ g++-multilib gcc gcc-multilib liblapack3
<eelstrebor> ubuntu 18.04.1
<tomreyn> Aleric: search the web for "gpg OR gnupg key transition statement" and you should find both examples and a how-to
<pragmaticenigma> fullstack: I don't have the link handy... you might find it in today's logs
<pragmaticenigma> !logs | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Aleric> tomreyn: I just finished re-encrypting all local files with a new key.  No idea how I'd what you say though.. sign the new key with an unsupported key and publish a migration notice?
<cloudbud> Getting error ./a.out: error while loading shared libraries: liba.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Aleric> I'm pretty sure I can't sign my new key with my old key.
<fullstack> what's the best Ubuntu rasberry pi distribution/version?
<tomreyn> Aleric: obviously, to use the old  key which is now unsupported (i think you said only unsupported by gpg2, not gpg1, but maybe i got this wrong) you'd need to use the old key with a version of gnupg (and its library and other related utilities) which will accept it. you could do this on an earlier ubuntu versions' live cd, for example.
<Aleric> But then all gpg v2's out there will get highly confused by a signature they can't read.
<tomreyn> arpad2: the log files you posted earlier were /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/syslog, those could shed some light on the current situation. example command on how to post a log file online: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aleric> In fact I think that that is what I suffered from too: my trustdb.gpg file got corrupted because of the import because gpg2 didn't understand the trust signatures on my keys
<Aleric> I had to export the trustdb, remove signatues by hand and reimport it.
<Aleric> At that point gpg1 stopped working though.
<arpad2> tomreyn: if Nvidia driver was removed would that help?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i wouldn't try to use a marvell 88SE9172 to manage a RAID array, but this decision is you to you to make, obviously. if you insist on using it for managing the arrays (and ot just as an additional, if somewhat slow, data controller), you'd need to look into dmraid to make use of the fakeraid.
<madLyfe> tomreyn: just dmraid -a ?
<tomreyn> arpad2: you could uninstall the nvidia drivers entirely, which would leave you with nouveau, which is a generic open source driver for nvidia hardware. this driver is not in a very rgeat state either, since ... you guess... nvidia makes hardly any documentation available for open source software developers.
<tomreyn> arpad2: it may maker things work, but since you have this optimus / prime hardware configuration, i don't know how well this will work. but since you said your graphics worked previously, maybe it will actually work then.
<arpad2> tomreyn: Nvidia was working fine, too. I was playing games on Steam.
<tomreyn> arpad2: so it's worth a try. two other people who had similar issues here recently ended up making linux ignore the nvidia card at boot, which enabled them to run only on the intel, and to not have the nvidia draw power.
<tomreyn> arpad2: on 18.04?
<tomreyn> *ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sorry, it's about 10 years ago that i last used dmraid, can't help there.
<arpad2> tomreyn: yes, Xubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> arpad2: oh, okay, i hadn't expected this, so what changed between when it worked and when it stopped working?
<tomreyn> by 'nvidia', are you referring to the hardware or the driver?
<madLyfe> ah ok. ty. i was getting: sudo dmraid -a y 'no raid disks'
<arpad2> tomreyn: driver, first I thought it was a hardware failure because the crash happened while the system was running. I don't know what triggered this, there were some system updates, but it's usual to have such updates every week
<arpad2> tomreyn: now I really have black screen after I purged Nvidia completely
<tomreyn> arpad2: i see. well, it probably doesn't help to speculate on what introduced the issue now. you could search launchpad.net for any error messgae son your logs, and would likely find some bug reports with either workarounds or at least something to track and know when it's been fixed.
<rogueomega> is the 16.04 gnome edition still supported?
<tomreyn> rogueomega: do you have it installed and fully updated?
<rogueomega> no
<tomreyn> rogueomega: normally, ubuntu flavours other than the default one are supported for 3 years. this seems to also apply to 'gnome edition' according to https://ubuntugnome.org/: "Although Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.5 is supported until April 2019, we strongly encourage you to install the regular Ubuntu 18.04 LTS release which features a minimally customized GNOME desktop."
<rogueomega> special reason why i need 16.04 - so i guess ill have to go with that
<tomreyn> rogueomega: do you want to discuss them and possible alternatives?
<rogueomega> im ok thx though
<tomreyn> ok
<bluesmonk> what's a clean way to source an .env file?
<bluesmonk> this one is the cleanest I've found https://gist.github.com/judy2k/7656bfe3b322d669ef75364a46327836
<tomreyn> bluesmonk: what is an ".env" file?
<EriC^^> bluesmonk: use rubbing alcohol on the keyboard, then type the command
<bluesmonk> tomreyn: uhm a file with assignments only, eg BOO=far
<bluesmonk> used in things like docker, for instance
<tomreyn> bluesmonk: so it's a configuration file, not a shell script?
<bluesmonk> can't find a formal definition, gimme a sec
<bluesmonk> it's a configuration file
<bluesmonk> yes
<tomreyn> so then, yes, you'll require a format definition. i'm not into this file format, unless it mimicks /etc/environment
<bluesmonk> not sure what you meant, sorry
<bluesmonk> what's a "format definition" in this context?
<bluesmonk> like, how does one define a format?
<tomreyn> my point is: how are you going to parse / interpret a file format that is unknown?
<tomreyn> unless someone has written down a universally accepted way to interpret the bytes stored in a certain file, it won't be possible to interpret it correctly.
<tomreyn> that's why you have specifications for all common file formats, such as for (different versions of) png, jpg, odf, ini, csv etc
<bluesmonk> it's a text file, parsed by many other applications
<FreeBDSM> could, someone, please, fix an issue with the package?
<FreeBDSM> subliminal fails to work
<bluesmonk> they have it built in, I'm guessing I don't want to dive into that
<FreeBDSM> it installs fine but running it results into an exception `stevedore.exception.NoMatches: No guessit.transformer extensions found`
<tomreyn> bluesmonk: if they're open source under a compatible license  you can always just reuse their parser. but that's kind of a development topic, not about ubuntu support.
<bluesmonk> yes, I'm aware. I was hoping for something shipped with ubuntu
<bluesmonk> but nvm
<bluesmonk> thanks!
<ph88> hey guys how can i get hwe for ubuntu 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> ph88: there's none, yet, probably soon, though
<tomreyn> ph88: in the mean time you could use (unsupported) mainline builds if needed.
<tomreyn> !mainline | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ph88> i have issues with display with kernel 4.15   This is fixed in kernel 4.16 or later .. but these mainline kernels don't work well with my wifi .. i get 50% packet loss and i can't work like this
<FreeBDSM> does ubuntu have public issue tracker?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: have you tried a web search before asking this question?
<FreeBDSM> yes
<FreeBDSM> ubuntu.com is a total stuff
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: what did you search for?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: ubuntu issue tracker? that would have pointed you tothe correct answer as search result #1 on three search engines i just tried.
<FreeBDSM> I've found some launchpad.net that way
<FreeBDSM> not sure what that is
<nacc> FreeBDSM: that's the site that hosts ubuntu (and other) issue trackers.
<FreeBDSM> I mean I know it has an issue tracker, but I don't know how it is related to ubuntu
<FreeBDSM> very non-canonical
<nacc> FreeBDSM: no idea what you're talking about.
<FreeBDSM> about that mess of their infrastructure
<FreeBDSM> but w/e
<tomreyn> ph88: which issues are there with the display?
<ph88> tomreyn, doesn't work properly 75% of the time .. the visual effects vary
<tomreyn> ph88: which graphics chipset do you have there?
<ph88> amd ryzen 5 2400g vega graphics
<nacc> FreeBDSM: "mess" for someone who did not know what a deb was yesterday
<tomreyn> ph88: you could try newer graphics drivers form a PPA
<ph88> kernel 4.15 works good for my wifi but bad for my graphics.  Kernel 4.16 and higher works good for display but not for wifi
<ph88> kernel has some specific things in there to support graphics
<ph88> i've read about this .. that some fixes were made in 4.16 kernel
<FreeBDSM> nacc: exactly. If even a newbie like me figures they are mess so quickly - I can only imagine what some people that are more familiar with ubuntu think of it!
<ph88> but i also ready that mainline kernels don't have ubuntu driver patches and miss some driver support .. so i think this is the reason why my wifi is bad on these newer kernels
<nacc> FreeBDSM: you have ranted about it enough. It's not a mess to someone who spends a few minutes bothering to read the wiki, etc.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: if you are looking for ubuntu bugs, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<FreeBDSM> oh, you must be an employee or something
<FreeBDSM> didn't mean to offend
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: that's enough
<ph88> is there already code in a repo for ubuntu 18.10 ? i could try the kernel from there maybe if it include specific ubuntu patches
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: huh?
<nacc> ph88: 18.10 is at 4.17 yeah
<nacc> ph88: you could try a live iso, but it's pre-alpha still, i think?
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: please restrict yourself to technical issues with Ubuntu. Enough of ranting
<ph88> but how do i get the 4.17 kernel from ubuntu 18.10 instead of the  4.17 mainline kernel ?
<tomreyn> ph88: maybe you can use ethernet or ethernet over usb or a (different) external wireless chipset until hwe becomes available.
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: you rant, not me
<FreeBDSM> he asked - I answered
<nacc> ph88: it's not trivial to install the cosmic version on bionic, and it has other dependnecies, perhaps
<nacc> ph88: you are better off trying cosmic in a live env, imo
<nacc> (if it'
<nacc> (if it's possible currently), check in #ubuntu+1
<saabstory88> I'm trying to set create a modeline to match a video wall. When I use cvt to create the modeline, the pixel clock and sync polarity don't match whats in the display manual. If i edit these values, what needs to be done to the other unlabeled numbers in the modeline?
<ph88> tomreyn, can't use wire unfortunately
<ph88> so i guess hwe for 18.04 comes out around the time 18.10 is released ?
<nacc> right
<nacc> well, it'll be after 18.10, iirc, but yeah
<tomreyn> oh that late, i was thinking it was earlier, sorry.
<meyou_> so i'm kernel panicing on boot, if i choose advanced and select the prior kernel, it boots fine
<ph88> ok i guess until that time i will just have to reboot my computer so many times until display is stable
<ph88> i noticed if display boots ok and is stable then i can just work and no problem after that
<ph88> so i will leave my computer on
<meyou_> i tried to update the grub config so it will boot the prior kernel by default, and it shows up as default in the grub menu now (with the asterisk)
<nacc> ph88: did you file a bug?
<meyou_> but if i let it boot unattended, it still panics, and if i browse the menu and choose the default option, it boots fine
<ph88> nacc, for what ?
<nacc> ph88: for the 18.04 kernel not supporting your graphics properly (if it works some of the time with just 18.04, that's a bug)
<meyou_> my /etc/default/grub has GRUB_DEFAULT="Advancced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-130-generic"
<meyou_> what am i missing here
<ph88> nacc, last time i search on google i found some bug reports and also comments on these bug reports that already a lot has been fixed in 4.16 kernel and this is true because 4.16 kernel has stable display for me (but wifi problems)
<FreeBDSM> well, the issue tracker doesn't work
<FreeBDSM> http error 404
<EriC^^> meyou_: it must be booting something else when you let it 'just boot'
<nacc> ph88: ubuntu bug, not general bugs
<ph88> i didn't file a bug
<FreeBDSM> I can't confirm my ubuntuOne account
<FreeBDSM> is there anyone here capable of solving this problem?
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: where did you try to go?
<ph88> don't see the point of filing a bug for something that has been fixed in next kernel version
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: do not address me ever again.
<nacc> ph88: right, i'm asking you to file a bug
<meyou_> EriC^^, hmm, so it seems to be booting the generic "Ubuntu" line from the initial menu
<nacc> ph88: ... i think you misunderstand what distribution bugs are for?
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: your call, but not really germane
<ph88> nacc, never heard about distribution bugs
<meyou_> that's got the asterisk on a fresh boot, but if I go into Advanced options then my 130 kernel is default
<EriC^^> meyou_: can you upload your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<nacc> ph88: getting a bug fixed in the next kernel in mainline has no relevance on its own to ubuntu's kernels. If you would like to see your issue fixed *in* 18.04 then file a bug with ubuntu
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: if you do not provide us enough and clear data, nothing we can do
<ph88> nacc, so it's possible ubuntu people will backport the fix from 4.16 back into 4.15 ?
<tomreyn> meyou_: did you update-grub after editing GRUB_DEFAULT?
<meyou_> tomreyn, yes
<nacc> ph88: only if you file a bug :)
<meyou_> EriC^^, sec
<FreeBDSM> registration `Step 2 of 3: Check your email`: results into an email being sent with a link to visit
<nacc> ph88: anything is possible, with someone who cares to test, etc.
<EriC^^> meyou_: there's a typo in the one you posted above
<FreeBDSM> I visit it and I get on the page with 404 error
<FreeBDSM> this happened twice by now
<EriC^^> <meyou_> my /etc/default/grub has GRUB_DEFAULT="Advancced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-130-generic"   advanced is double c
<ph88> nacc, i didn't suspect that the distro will go so far to modify the kernel
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: give us the URL of these instructions
<meyou_> EriC^^, bah
<nacc> ph88: not sure i follow
<EriC^^> :D
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: try copying the entire link and pasting it into your browser. Could just be an issue with the link being broken up with a carriage return
<nacc> ph88: you know the ubuntu kernel is not just the mainline kernel, right?
<ph88> nacc, yes
<nacc> ph88: no distro's kernel is just the mainline kernel afaik
<meyou_> i was sure that was just a transcription error
<meyou_> but no that's as-is in the file
<nacc> ph88: so ... why wouldn't they modify the kernel?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: just tried, no luck.
<meyou_> and now it's booting the kernel i wanted
<meyou_> thx for the fresh eyes :p
<EriC^^> great, no problem
<ph88> nacc, for the same reason why 18.04 stays on 4.15 kernel .. if they start moving code from 4.16 and higher into 4.15 it will become less and less "true" 4.15 kernel
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: there is #launchpad on this irc network btw.
<nacc> ph88: it's *already* not 4.15
<nacc> ph88: you just said you understood this
<nacc> ph88: you would rather no bugs get fixed ever? :)
<FreeBDSM> okay, I guess it's easier to try to remove all subliminal-related packages and just install them via pip, rather than via apt.
<ph88> nacc, i'm not even sure if they would classify "incomplete hardware support" as a bug when the next version of the kernel has more support for the hardware
<nacc> ph88: ok, i'm done arguing with you about it. If you want something fixed in your distro, you file a bug.
<ph88> nacc, i understand, your intentions are good
<ph88> i don't have much faith in this process
<nacc> ph88: but your lack of faith is based on ... nothing
<ph88> it's based that i feel like nothing compared to the people that i would be responding on my bug report
<ph88> that would *
<nacc> ph88: that's simply not accurate. But again, you'll get nowther without putting in the legwork :)
<ph88> ill try to find the bug report i found earlier at least
<soc> hey, can someone help me? I'm slowly going insane
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: that's probably a really bad idea, but it's your system
<soc> I have added a new hard disk to my system, added it to /etc/fstab
<soc> created /homenew and added that as the target folder for the new disk
<soc> the intention was to boot into recovery, and copy /home to /homenew, then switch the names.
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: I'll install it into virtualenv. No trust for python in system
<soc> but whenever I try to mount /homenew it just says:
<soc> $ mount -o defaults /homenew
<soc> [   OK   ] Unmounted /homenew
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: I meanm using the pip versions of packages as opposed to the system apt/deb packages
<nacc> soc: you are inthe recovery shell when you do that?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: system apt package is broken, what else can I do? I can't even report that bug, because there's another bug that prevents me from registering in the issue tracker, lol.
<soc> yes
<nacc> soc: grep homenew /etc/fstab ?
<soc> it's literally telling me "screw you" when I tell it to mount, and it unmounts instead.
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: it sounds like as soon as you come across anything you don't understand or the slightest hiccup, you throw your hands up and call it an unfixable bug and proceed to make matters worse
<nacc> soc: (also what version of ubuntu?)
<soc> 18.04
<nacc> soc: ok
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: how is the system package(which package) broken?
<nacc> soc: so the above grep ouptut please, and `mount | grep homenew`
<soc> UUID=<numbers and stuff> /homenew ext4 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 2
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: that how https://paste.ee/p/Ul33S
<soc> the UUID of the mount corresponds to the UUID received from blkid
<ph88> nacc  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683  people talking about fix in 4.16  https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7nqwoe/apparently_amds_request_to_be_excluded_from_the/
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<nacc> ph88: yes. that's the *upstream* kernel bugtracker
<nacc> ph88: has nothing to do with the ubuntu kernel on its own
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: what is that the output from?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: you won't believe it... the output is from running `subliminal`
<soc> mount | grep homenew returns nothing
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: what version of ubuntu?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: 18.04
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: can you also share the exact command you ran?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: yes. It's `subliminal`.
<nacc> soc: is there a /homenew directory?
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: you do realize subliminal requires arguments in order to be run correctly right? There's a whole man page to tell you how to use it. I'm pretty sure *BSD has man pages so you should be familiar with those.
<Umeaboy> What's the equivalent command to install all build-deps for alienarena? I tried sudo apt-get build-dep alien-arena or alienarena, but there aren't any build-dependancies found for 18.04 (Bionic).
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: while the error output is lacking in any sort of human readable information, the issue a the moment is completely user error.
<soc> nacc: yes
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: Since you failed to read any sort of documentation for a command line utility you've never used before
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: calling it without arguments shouldn't result into an exception. Also, I utilize mpv script 'subit.lua' ( https://github.com/wiiaboo/mpv-scripts/blob/master/subit.lua ) which uses subliminal and it says `subliminal failed`. And that very same script migrated to ubuntu from freebsd where it worked just fine.
<nacc> Umeaboy: what happened when you ran `sudo apt-get build-dep alien-arena` ?
<soc> nacc: empty and owned by root
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: have you tried using subliminal without any sort of "ported" script from a completely different and somewhat incompatible operating system?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: the script is just a .lua file. It is OS agnostic.
<Umeaboy> nacc: E: Unable to find a source package for alien-arena
<jwheare1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FreeBDSM> the script will probably work just fine as soon as subliminal issues get gone
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: you haven't answered the question. Which means you haven't done any sort of proper troubleshooting
<nacc> leftyfb: FreeBDSM: appears to be a bug in guessit? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=881289
<ubottu> Debian bug 881289 in src:guessit "guessit FTBFS: NoMatches: No guessit.transformer extensions found" [Serious,Open]
<nacc> soc: hrm, i would try mounting it manually
<ph88> nacc, i can't find where to report a bug
<nacc> !bug | ph88: you want `ubuntu-bug linux`
<ubottu> ph88: you want `ubuntu-bug linux`: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<FreeBDSM> nacc: hmm, seems like you are right.
<nacc> Umeaboy: do you have deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<FreeBDSM> but I am using an LTS version of OS... why do I... nevermind
<Umeaboy> nacc: Content of /etc/apt/sources.list is as follows: https://hastebin.com/vigicovedi.shell
<nacc> FreeBDSM: LTS has no direct correlation to bugs, fwiw. But it seems like this might have been reported a while ago and not fixed in Ubuntu. dunno. someone in the community who cares needs to step up and fix the issue (subliminal is in universe)
<FreeBDSM> nacc: the bug you linked to shows the same exception, but it is about failure to build the package. But I don't build my packages on ubuntu, I install only binaries
<nacc> FreeBDSM: yes, i know, the underlying bug is that one, if i had to guess (in guessit somewhere)
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: https://askubuntu.com/questions/698633/subliminal-does-not-work-in-ubuntu-18-04    found on the first page of google after looking up the error
<nacc> Umeaboy: you don't have any deb-src lines. You can't get build depenencies without source info
<hggdh> is alien-arena packaged for Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> What's the solution to get them?
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<nacc> hggdh: yeah
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: you win this round, sir.
<nacc> Umeaboy: uncomment the appropriate lines and run `sudo apt-get update`
<nacc> hggdh: it's in multiverse, but yes
<hggdh> nacc: yes, should have rmadison-ed it before asking... sorry
<nacc> hggdh: np
<FreeBDSM> I guess their solution should be temporary, because if I purge a package and install a replacement for it via pip - it's generally wrong
<nacc> FreeBDSM: right
<Guest1918> what should i install to use mail in the terminal ubnutu 18.4.1
<leftyfb> Guest1918: define "use mail"
<Guest1918> well im wating to manage my email such as lavabit or gmail through the terminal send and recive email
<soc> nacc: that's what I'm doing, that's when I'm getting the unmounting message
<FreeBDSM> nacc: leftyfb: thank you.
<soc> should I try using the UUID from the partition instead of the UUID of the valume?
<soc> mh, no, that didn't work
<soc> using /dev/sdb1 doesn't work either
<soc> any ideas?
<Umeaboy> nacc: Is there no dbg package for alien-arena?
<Umeaboy> I did as you said in the source list file.
<Umeaboy> The dependancies are installed, but I need to debug it.
<nacc> soc: you previously pasted mount -o defaults /homenew
<Umeaboy> Should I just run it with --debug?
<nacc> soc: that uses fstab
<nacc> FreeBDSM: yw
<nacc> Umeaboy: sorry, why are you asking about debug packages?
<nacc> Umeaboy: debug pacakges come from the ddebs service now
<Umeaboy> I want to debug a flickering issue when clicking on the fight button to start the game,
<Umeaboy> OK.
<nacc> Umeaboy: so why did you need the build-deps?
<nacc> Umeaboy: or were you going to build the debug packages locally?
<nacc> Umeaboy: for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<Umeaboy> Nope. I just want more output in the terminal.
<Umeaboy> And I thought about building the game locally.
<nacc> oh i see
<nacc> Umeaboy: so i don't know hwy you needed one or the other for your purposes :)
<Umeaboy> I seem to get a segmentation fault when trying to load openarena.
<Umeaboy> Signal 11
<smeggysmeg19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nacc> Umeaboy: with the ubuntu package or yours/
<Umeaboy> With the Ubuntu package.
<nacc> Umeaboy: in addition to your flickering problem?
<Umeaboy> I mistakened the flickering to be for openarena, but it was in alienarena.
<nacc> oh i  didn't realize were talking about two different programs ;)
<Umeaboy> My bad!
<Umeaboy> Sorry!
<nacc> totally my fault, easy to miss :)
<tomreyn> Umeaboy: i just tried, openarena crashes for me (ubuntu 18.04.1, amd64), too, with default settings, upon starting a skirmish. the crashing proicess is ioquake3
<tomreyn> Umeaboy: did you report a bug?
<rsmith31415> Hi there. Anyone bought a G Series laptop (Dell) and installed Ubuntu successfully? I'm probably going to buy that laptop, but there are not many instructions to install Ubuntu (e.g. https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/91rzc1/installing_linux_on_a_dell_g7/)
<Death91622>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JacobTDC> Is there a good program for turning an html document (such as the Node.js docs) into something like a manpage or vim help file?
<JacobTDC> Just, some kind of file with navigable links?
<superburger> Hi !
<superburger> I have a small question: what does it mean to have a package owned by "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" ? Thanks !
<nacc> superburger: it means it is in universe. MOTU = masters of the universe. That means updates/fixes are community maintained.
<nacc> superburger: rather than by canonical (in particular, security fixes)
<superburger> @nacc Thanks !
<nacc> supersoju: yw
<nacc> supersoju: sorry
<JacobTDC> Eh, nvm.
<tomreyn> rsmith31415: hardware discussions aren't really topical here but we can discuss this in #uubntu-offtopic or ##hardware if you like
<tomreyn> !offtopic | rsmith31415
<ubottu> rsmith31415: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<triggerpig> test
<triggerpig> awesome
<Guest43963>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rsmith31415> tomreyn: Of course. I will join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<qwebirc24459> Am I blocked
<confluency> qwebirc24459: Blocked from where?
<qwebirc24459> I got some message from freenode stating all messages will be blocked from unidentified users
<Umeaboy> qwebirc24459: Are you regged?
<qwebirc24459> Umeaboy: nope
<Umeaboy> Then please do so.
<Umeaboy>  /msg NickServ reg help and read the PM.
<Umeaboy> Then you have to identify to NickServ every time you use the Freenode server.
<Umeaboy> What the fudge?
<qwebirc24459> back and regged?
<qwebirc24459> nope
<qwebirc24459> odd.
<qwebirc24459> I'm logged in under my user account, but still sending messages as qwebirc24459
<DalekSec> qwebirc24459: /nick s7rawman
<s7rawman> ah ha
<s7rawman> it's beautiful
<cwre>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JackPot> Hi. I'm trying to verify a bug with launchers: I edited firefox.desktop  to open in private mode, but it doesn't work unless the launcher is not locked to the dock. Ubuntu 18.04, 16.04 works fine.
<JackPot> Can someone confirm?
<IdiocyInAction> hello
<IdiocyInAction> I get several ACPI errors on startup and in dmesg
<IdiocyInAction> I also seem to have have issues with my display driver, might that be related
<Umeaboy> What Ubuntu version and what kernel and does that create any issue for you?
<IdiocyInAction> 18.04, 4.15.0-32-generic
<Umeaboy> What symptoms does your display have?
<Umeaboy> If the image is fine, those are just warnings.
<IdiocyInAction> well, it is a rather weird issue which is why I am rather stumped, I run ubuntu+windows in a dualboot config and when I start ubuntu first I cannot get any screen output (HDD light flashes though and keyboard works), but when I start windows then ubuntu it works
<Umeaboy> OK.
<IdiocyInAction> I tried using nouveau, but that didn't recognize my GPU at all, so I switched to the propietary driver
<Umeaboy> Which driver?
<Umeaboy> And?
<Umeaboy> Try loading the kernel by adding nomodeset.
<Umeaboy> Let me know if that makes any difference.
<s7rawman> anywho my reason for being here. I've got my system set up running luks encryption on my primary os. I've set up a second disk under luks, full disk. It's set up to use a key file that's stored on the encrypted primary drive using crypttab, and then mounts the partition using fstab. Last time I did this, it wouldn't boot. Some error about unable to mount partion. Do you see any issue with this config?
<s7rawman> *using crypttab to decrypt
<Goop> Hey, so I followed this tutorial: https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/remote-desktop/install-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Goop> and I'm not getting a desktop environment with the "regular" Ubuntu look, with the bar on the left and a search tool in Ubuntu Dash.
<Goop> Does Ubuntu auto-adjust what to show, based on screen size or client?
<Umeaboy> I'd say the latter.
<Umeaboy> I'm not expert though.
<Goop> I'm on Ubuntu Server, installing the following packages: ubuntu-desktop gnome-panel gnome-settings-daemon metacity nautilus gnome-terminal
<Umeaboy> no
<Umeaboy> Anyway. Gotta go to sleep.
#ubuntu 2018-08-17
<ordinary_weapon> hi!
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: e-mail address validation for launchpad.net has since been fixed. launchpad bug #1787496 for details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787496 in Canonical SSO provider "login.launchpad.net email address validation links are sometimes broken" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787496
<blanka> [ Bug #1787496 “login.launchpad.net email address validation links...” : Bugs : Canonical SSO provider ] - launchpad.net
<amagora> Hello
<amagora> I had a question about the gnome-terminal.
<Bashing-om> !ask | amagora
<ubottu> amagora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amagora> / #1
<amagora> Sorry about that
<sfdebug> hi, i updated the ubuntu 14.04 and since then i'm having problem to start java programs.. i read that it's something related with vmlinuz-3.13.0-155 version...
<sfdebug> anyone know how can i choose another one to boot at boot time? i tried esc key, shift key, but couldn't enter on grub menu, i even don't know if i'm using grub...
<sfdebug> sorry, little problem with my connection... any idea how to solve temporally this problem with kernel 155?
<compdoc> sfdebug, have you tried the space bar? dont know why I think that
<sfdebug> compdoc, space bar? let me try...
<IceHard> Fusl I think it is time my friend to set you a negative score. I do belive that -20000 will be a good point. Or may be it is time to explain? What is wrong.
<lilkuz2005> hey guys, i need some help, my sound indicator applet is missing, and looking in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ indicator-sound is missing as well, how can i get this installed?
<EriC^^> lilkuz2005: sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound
<sfdebug> compdoc, right hand shift worked... but when i enter in grub menu, the keyboard doesn't work.. any idea?
<lilkuz2005> EriC^^, i got that installed, the indicator is still missing, i think it has something to do with pulseaudio, i tried to remove pulseaudio
<compdoc> sfdebug, it might be plugged into a usb3 port. the blue ones. try usb2 instead. the blacks
<EriC^^> lilkuz2005: is the file you mentioned installed?
<EriC^^> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound
<lilkuz2005> EriC^^, yeah im looking at it now
<lilkuz2005> indicator-sound-service is in that folder
<EriC^^> lilkuz2005: is it running on the pc? ps aux | grep sound-service
<lilkuz2005> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> lilkuz2005: try restarting?
<EriC^^> *did you
<lilkuz2005> EriC^^, ill try now
<tjsimmons> okay i know i'm dumb, but
<tjsimmons> i run apt-mirror on my network
<tjsimmons> all of my servers are pointed to that mirror
<tjsimmons> and i can't upgrade anything to 18.04
<tjsimmons> it can't find some repos (which doesn't make sense), and getting hash sum mismatch on Packages.xz
<tjsimmons> anyone have any tips?
<lilkuz2005> EriC^^, thanks, reboot fixed it
<tjsimmons> this is my mirror.list file
<tjsimmons> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BNn6GY6Dyr/
<hggdh> tjsimmons: you should not mix repos from different versions
<tjsimmons> except, apt-mirror puts them into different directories..
<hggdh> tjsimmons: OK, I do not know apt-mirror (I use apt-cacher-ng), so I will not comment on it further. Can you give us a pastebin of an upgrade try?
<tjsimmons> yep!
<tjsimmons> and yeah, it breaks them out by distro.
<tjsimmons> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sG73g3Nspq/
<tjsimmons> that's the log
<hggdh> tjsimmons: it looks like do-release-upgrade is bypassing your proxy setup, and going straight to the repo server
<tjsimmons> how do you figure that? i see it query http://aptmirror (mine) for stuff
<hggdh> tjsimmons: and then (it seems) it completely disregard whatever you have in your sources.list, and creates a new one (which will, I guess, fail). The rest is, ah, history
<tjsimmons> i'm not getting that from the log at all
<tjsimmons> i see it switches my sources.list to point to the bionic repo i have
<hggdh> tjsimmons: Err http://aptmirror/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages  <- yes. But it gets a timeout
<tjsimmons> yeah and i'm not sure why, because i have that main repo mirrored
<hggdh> tjsimmons: well, then that is were you are hit(and yes, I was wrong before, sorry)
<hggdh> tjsimmons: you are -- I believe -- trying to upgrade to Bionic. You need the cache for it
<tjsimmons> i am. so, cache beyond what's in the apt repos?
<tjsimmons> you know
<thalaiva> hieee
<tjsimmons> i might just go back to the default sources.list
<thalaiva> everyone
<tjsimmons> and upgrade
<thalaiva> i need to contribute in open source technologies can you help me to choose which is the best tech to contribute??
<cfhowlett> !contribute | thalaiva
<ubottu> thalaiva: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<joseeeph> [ Ubuntu Community Hub ] - community.ubuntu.com
<joseeeph> [ ContributeToUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki ] - wiki.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: ^ bot
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: gone...
<lotuspsychje> yep too late
<rosco_y> Can I use gparted to merge a 250 GB Primary Partition to another 250 GB Primary Partition, expanding the drive space available to my Windows 10 system?
<hggdh> tjsimmons: then why wasn't it found?
<thalaiva> i want to contribute to octave can any one help me how to join in that one
<tjsimmons> I don't know! That's what I came here to ask. Haha.
<thalaiva> rosco_y yes ofcourse u can
<rosco_y> thalaiva: ty, can I do that without damage to my existing windows and programs?
<tomreyn> rosco_y: and of course you should have backups before you do.
<cfhowlett> probably but since windows doesn't play nice, backup ^2
<hggdh> tjsimmons: heh. I will then leave it to somebody that (perhaps) knows apt-mirror. I do not...
<tomreyn> rosco_y: since this is about windows anyways, i'd do it from within windows instead
<rosco_y> well, I wouldn't be losing data, just installation and setup time.
<tjsimmons> 😉👍 thanks for your help
<RadEntity> What is the best way to configure a br0 on 18.04 so I can link containers to my network? I've been trying to do it in netplan but no dice.
<rosco_y> tomreyn: good point.  I tried the Disk Management tool, but it will only merge partions on dynamic drives.  I don't think I have them because the merge options are disabled.
<rosco_y> I'm sure there are 3rd Party tools that would work (thus gparted live, since I'm somewhat familiar with that anyway.)
<tomreyn> rosco_y: i see. well, gparted is an option. ;)
<rosco_y> Yeah, especially since I'm talking about modifying the system partition--it's a pretty good bet Windows wouldn't allow it.
<rosco_y> (when it's booted, I mean)
<rosco_y> so thank you thallada, tomreyn et. al.  You make my life a LOT easier!
<RadEntity> This is my netplan config https://imgur.com/a/Jwujpf5
<tomreyn> RadEntity: any error messages from netplan?
<RadEntity> tomreyn: No, netplan generate and netplan apply work just fine
<RadEntity> tomreyn: it's just not getting an IP and pings don't work
<tomreyn> RadEntity: ok, i was thinking you had to list the interfaces to bridge like so: interfaces: [ ens192 ]
<RadEntity> tomreyn: you don't have to, it's yaml
<gdibass> Is the ubuntu server LTS out yet?
<gdibass> For 18.04
<tomreyn> gdibass: ubuntu 18.04 LTS was released in late april this year
<gdibass> The documentation said the LTS update would be available on the 26th of last month
<gdibass> I've done a check every week since then and nothing has shown as available
<tomreyn> gdibass: what do you mean by "LTS update"?
<gdibass> 18.04.1
<tomreyn> 18.04.1 was released on july 26 as planned
<gdibass> Hmm, why wouldn't my upgrade manager be finding it then?
<tomreyn> just installing updates should get you there
<tomreyn> maybe you didnt notice that the version has changed since?
<gdibass> Yeah it doesn't
<tomreyn> can you show the output of lsb_release -ds
<gdibass> No I definitely checked that
<tomreyn> so it says "Ubuntu 18.04.0 LTS" now?
<gdibass> "Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS"
<tomreyn> oh so you want to do an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<gdibass> Yeah
<tomreyn> you could have mentioned this ;)
<tomreyn> so, yes this should also be possible by now
<RadEntity> gdibass: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<gdibass> RadEntity, tried that... no luck, granted it was last week
<tomreyn> no thats wrong
<tomreyn> you dont wnt to use -d
<gdibass> oh yeah I didn't do -d
<gdibass> Definitely don't want to
<RadEntity> Can't you burn an iso and upgrade that way?
<gdibass> This is on a production server
<tomreyn> gdibass: when you run "do-release-upgrade -c" what does it report?
<gdibass> so... kind of
<gdibass> or a staging one
<tomreyn> -c as in check for upgrade
<gdibass> Heeey look at that
<gdibass> it shows up today
<gdibass> awesome
<gdibass> Never mind then :P
<gdibass> Tried that last week and got nothing
<tomreyn> it wasnt ready by last week
<gdibass> Makes sense lol
<gdibass> That's what I was trying to ask :P
<gdibass> Time to get some servers updated :P
<RadEntity> tomreyn: got any ideas on how to setup a bridge for lxc containers? I'm using this VM as a host for containers and I don't want them double NAT'd
<cs_scholar3> This may be offtopic, but any ideas why aren't all African-``American'' drug offenders sterilized to avoid more pollution to the human gene pool?
<compdoc> as long as we do it to the white ones
<gdibass> wtf
<tomreyn> RadEntity: not really, sorry
<cs_scholar3> gdibass: ?
<tomreyn> !ops | cs_scholar3
<ubottu> cs_scholar3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cs_scholar3> tomreyn: What's your problem?
<cs_scholar3> tomreyn: You like these negroids?
<RadEntity> cs_scholar3: this isn't the channel to discuss to discuss opinions on stuff that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<linear22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlackDalek> is there anyway to make a bootable USB stick for installing Ubuntu 18.04 on a Mac without using Etcher? Etcher won't run on this old mac.
<cfhowlett> !mac | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<m0rd3cai> anyone here fix appstream issue when running apt-get? shows "appstream cache updated but some metadatafiles have errors in them" and links to the file in question.
<m0rd3cai> AppStream system cache was updated, but problems were found: Metadata files have errors: /var/cache/app-info/xmls/fwupd.xml
<m0rd3cai> tried removing the file and --force refreshing appstreamcli but that still gives the same error.
<ReimuHakurei21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xnite> I have an issue where curl and wget can't download anything at all, yet apt has no issues downloading & installing packages. Even large ones or large amounts of them
<xnite> any ideas?
<xnite> oh, the issue persists through reboots btw. It's been happening ever since I installed too.
<pi0> is there an easy email server for ubunut
<rosco_y> gparted question: I have an empty 250 gig primary partition that I'd like to move/extend onto my Windows C: drive.  Can I do this without clobbering the data on my C: drive?
<InHisName> rosco_y:  Are you using LVM  ?  Then delete the 250 G partition, then add the extents to the C drive partition.  Then resize the C drive to include the new addition.
<InHisName> If not using LVM, is the 250 GB partition physically right before or after the C drive partition ? Then delete the 250 GB partition and enlarge the C drive partition with the new space right next to it.  Use gparted or your favorite partition app for the resize.
<InHisName> If not adjacent, show order of partitions and size and note any empties or ready to deletes.
<WhitePhosphorus1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<qwebirc30200> Is ATI graphics driver included in Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !ati | qwebirc30200
<ubottu> qwebirc30200: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<qwebirc30200> Is that meen yes or no ? Why so complicated ?
<JimBuntu> qwebirc30200, because you only said ATI without being more specific
<JimBuntu> qwebirc30200, I can give you a simple answer, yes.
<qwebirc30200> Specific about what card i use ? I guess it will works. Thank you anyway.
<dungodung23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest78801>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zhashisan> ...
<zhashisan> gan ma de zhe shi
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhashisan nihao.  #ubuntu-kylin
<ubottu> zhashisan nihao.  #ubuntu-kylin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sfdebug> any idea how to workaround this temporarily (when i access grub menu my keyboard doesn't work...)?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787127 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "java Corrupted page table" [Critical,In progress]
<zer0x> my ubuntu 18.04 doesn't recognize external hard drive via usb, it's 3.0 but I'm using 2.0 port. lsblk doesn't show any new devices but lsusb does, it only shows Bus 001 Device 009: ID 2537:1068  (doesn't have name). How can I make it work?
<JimBuntu> zer0x, initial info shows that is a 2.5" SATA external USB 3 enclosure using this http://www.norelsys.com/English/chanpinzhongxin/MobileStorage/2013/0307/88.html
<zer0x> JimBuntu: exactly it's a laptop hard drive
<JimBuntu> zer0x, It's supposed to support USB 2.0
<JimBuntu> zer0x, What did you see in dmesg?
<zer0x> lsscsi included the drive but I can't mount it
<zer0x> JimBuntu: [93516.388739] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<zer0x> [93516.390566] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<zer0x> When I try to mount: mount: /mnt/hdd: /dev/sg2 is not a block device.
<zer0x> and with sdc: mount: /mnt/hdd: no medium found on /dev/sdc.
<zer0x>  Even though lsscsi shows sdc
<JimBuntu> is it not /dev/sdc?
<zer0x> JimBuntu: I tried both
<JimBuntu> Do you have a /dev/sdc1 ?
<zer0x> no
<zer0x> lsscsi
<zer0x> [0:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-08W 1A01  /dev/sda
<zer0x> [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      Samsung SSD 750  1B6Q  /dev/sdb
<zer0x> [4:0:0:0]    disk    Generic  HDD              0     /dev/sdc
<JimBuntu> zer0x, please use pastebin and perform    fdisk -l
<JimBuntu> !paste | zer0x
<ubottu> zer0x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zer0x> JimBuntu: devices named loopX are made by snap, and my system is encrypted with LUKS LVM https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MHD8hQ95BR/
<JimBuntu> zer0x, does that prevent you from running sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc    ?
<JimBuntu> ah, I see the paste
<zer0x> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium found
<zer0x> here is lsblk output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K82c22wVGs/
<JimBuntu> Would you mind double checking dmesg for any other related info?
<zer0x> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2WZRJyHf7R/
<JimBuntu> I do see some old reports from other users (some with fixes) for similar issues with USB drives... checking on validity
<zer0x> according to this answer, should I try latest kernel? https://askubuntu.com/questions/463644/scsi-disk-not-showing-up
<Rembo> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l , after i patch using apt-get kernel linux-generic 3.13.0.155.165  to and intel microcode 3.20180425.1~ubuntu0.14.04.2 , i reboot to apply the patches and the system freeze after booting, can someone help? CPU is Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 v3 @ 2.40GHz , can someone tell me if there is a kernel or microcode bug? i did role back the old version and it went
<Rembo> normal
<JimBuntu> zer0x, that doesn't seem as related as this one, still looking for something newer. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125831
<JimBuntu> zer0x, Did you say this drive DOES or DOES NOT work in other OS like Windows? (with the same set up)
<zer0x> JimBuntu: I haven't tested on Windows yet, this is the first time I use it after buying a new laptop and take that drive out to SSD.
<zer0x> So I can say that it is brand new from factory to my hand
<JimBuntu> zer0x, Ok. That was also a little leading... did the enclosure come with it's own USB cable and if so, are you using it? Perhaps one with multiple USB heads?
<zer0x> JimBuntu: here is my enclosure: http://www.orico.cc/goods.php?id=6335
<JimBuntu> zer0x, Ok, that looks like a single head cable and I see they listed support for it without a driver in Linux, which as we see it's being recognized to some degree.
<zer0x> Should I try the archlinux link? Add usb-storage.delay_use=5" to the kernel or add "options usb_storage delay_use=5
<JimBuntu> I'm thinking the lowest risk is adding the kernel boot option, should be easy to remove if it doesn't work
<zer0x> JimBuntu: thanks, I'm restarting to try now
<JimBuntu> k
<zer0x> JimBuntu: it's still the same, in fact we could echo 5 to /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/delay_use and test immediately but OS still doesn't recognize the drive, I'm gonna restart again to test on Windows
<JimBuntu> k
<beaky10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<zer0x> JimBuntu: after plugging in and out several times on Windows, it works perfectly on Linux too, it's like Windows can actually boot the drive up. On Linux we can only see the usb interface of the enclosure but it seems that the drive isn't running, that's why we can't access or mount. Quite strange.
<JimBuntu> Having to plug it in a few times doesn't sound encouraging. I suggest exchanging it either for the same brand or a different brand, if that's an option.
<zer0x> On windows, it's not recognized at first, the usb icon shows in Explorer but when I access, it says there's no disk. So I opened the case and re-plug the drive, after that it shows up every time. Maybe it's just a glitch in the beginning. Anyways let's see if the enclosure is good enough.
<carton> Hello. I am installing ubuntu using debootstrap. Why apt-get install linux-image-generic doen't actually install kernel?
<JimBuntu> zer0x, I hope it works out for you.
<zer0x> JimBuntu: thanks for helping me out!
<JimBuntu> zer0x, You are welcome
<MsK`> hello! I'm the developer of a game, Pawarumi. It seems that since 18.04, a dialog appears "app is not responding" while the game is loading up. Since the game is running fullscreen, the dialog ends up hidden behind the fine running game. Since it has focus, the game appears broken because it doesn't respond... Is there a way for me to tell ubuntu that the absence of response is normal ? or to tell my user to set the timer before that
<MsK`> shows up to  something longer ?
<MsK`> it only takes like 2-3s to load...
<hateball> MsK`: does it happen with all DEs?
<MsK`> DE?
<hateball> MsK`: desktop environment, GNOME, KDE Plasma etc
<MsK`> the user that reported the issue was running gnome, I just tried from the live cd
<hateball> Just curious if they have the same timeout values
<MsK`> what ships with ubuntu by default nowadays? still gnome?
<hateball> Ubuntu is GNOME. I personally use Kubuntu with KDE Plasma
<MsK`> ok, I didn't try that
<hateball> MsK`: just asking so you dont only fix it for one DE :D
<MsK`> ^^
<hateball> MsK`: anyhow for GNOME this old thing is the only thing I found while googling... https://askubuntu.com/questions/412917/how-to-increase-waiting-time-for-non-responding-programs
<hateball> I don't quite know if it is a user configurable setting in Plasma either, or if it is hardcoded
<MsK`> ah thanks, and hurhhh
<JimBuntu> My 2 bits would be that it sounds like a thread is blocking the main app, i.e. the app should perform any slow 'loading' in a sub-thread to prevent this. Main should reasonably be free to reply
<hateball> MsK`: I remember your game from a gamingonlinux.com article :)
<hateball> MsK`: if it's made in Unity it might be something that is an issue with that
<JimBuntu> MsK`, for some background, the move from Unity to Gnome (for normal/stock Ubuntu) only happened a few months ago and updates from the previous Long Term Release just started hitting people
<hateball> I mean Unity the game engine, just to be clear when JimBuntu mentions Unity the DE :D
<JimBuntu> Thanks for pointing that out hateball, things can get confusing quickly
<hateball> If only there was something like a search engine that people could use before naming their projects
<JimBuntu> hateball, Maybe we can start by coming up with a name for the search engine... I am thinking something that plays off some word or phrase for a large number ;-D
<hateball> :)
<MsK`> yeah, I'm going to report a bug to unity but that's far from an easy fix...
<MsK`> (unity the game engine)à
<rogue> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<zzarr> hello!
<agree> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<zzarr> I have a server that ran 16.04 until I tried to upgrade it to 18.04
<zzarr> but, sadly it failed
<zzarr> so now I'm sitting with a broken system
<zzarr> I have tried to manually revert the changes
<zzarr> I changed all bionic to xenial and 18.04 to 16.04 in the /etc/os-release file
<zzarr> now systemd complains about not having the correct version of libsystemd0
<zzarr> oh, I changed all bionic to xenial in /etc/apt/sources.list to
<guiverc_d> zzarr, changes sources back to a prior release won't help you go back, packages from the later release will have higher numbers (why they were upgraded), and won't downgrade using apt tools.. you need to restore a backup
<guiverc_d> s/changes/changing at start of my last
<zzarr> okey, I'll revert my own changes
<guiverc_d> zzarr, your other option is to re-try the upgrade... if `do-release-upgrade` stopped of failed, you can usually fix whatever issue it was having, then re-run it (and it'll continue the release-upgrade process)
<zzarr> guiverc_d, I have tried, but it says there's no new release
<guiverc_d> it sounds like it believes it succeeded (and is now 18.04).  what is the problem with your 'broken system', or did you get errors? that told you it 'failed upgrade'?
<zzarr> yes, that is the case, no errors, just told me it found no candidate for alot of packages
<guiverc_d> zzarr, are they ubuntu sourced packages?? or 3rd party?  (ie. ppa, or other non-repo; or can you provide an example?)
<zzarr> both I think, but I have inactivated all 3rd party now
<zzarr> apt-get -f install complains about /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service colliding
<zzarr> Removing 'diversion of /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service to /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd by systemd-shim'
<zzarr> dpkg-divert: error: rename involves overwriting '/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service' with
<zzarr>   different file '/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd', not allowed
<zzarr> sorry for long lines
<guiverc_d> if you `dpkg -S /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service` do you get only a single package source? (`systemd` for my system)
<zzarr> once more... long lines...
<zzarr> diversion by systemd-shim from: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service
<zzarr> diversion by systemd-shim to: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd
<zzarr> systemd: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service
<zzarr> should org.freedesktop.systemd1.service and org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd be the same?
<guiverc_d> if you have multiple lines of output - please pastebin them (use !pastebinit for info); i expected a yes, or no/2/3 sources as an answer to my last question
<zzarr> okey, sorry, I'll do that from now on
<Louis5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<guiverc_d> i don't know if this will help, but can you please looked at `stat /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service`; for my system it's a regular file, owned by root; `file` tells me it's text, and contains lots of comments & name=, exec=false, user=root (very simplified)..
<zzarr> I'll run a file on it
<zzarr> it's text here to
<zzarr> guiverc_d, if you cat both /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service and /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd are they the same or different?
<zzarr> they are different for me
<qwebirc69767> my wifi is not showing, i have hp envy m6 1216tx, i installed ubuntu 18.01.1.lts
<zzarr> now they are the same
<zzarr> I have to go to lunch, bbl
<qwebirc69767> i have tried many options from fourm
<qwebirc69767> please help
<guiverc_d> i have no systemd1.service.systemd  file
<luxifer> Hi there... I'm on 18.04 and I find myself switching to the vterm when pressing alt+f2... is this a bug? in the past, one needed to press ctrl+alt+f2, which is the behavior I'd like to get back
<guiverc_d> luxifer, sounds like a config issue to me, but I have no idea, alt-f2 pulls up application-finder on mine (which is new to me, I don't use it), but I'm on XFCE (xubuntu) - i'd suggest searching for a bug report on launchpad.net, if you find one adding weight to it by clicking 'it applies to me too', but i don't know...
<Umeaboy> nacc: I just tested to compile and install the svn version of alienarena and I get no issues with it. How can I get it updated in the official sources?
<blackflow> Umeaboy: same way as you installed it
<Umeaboy> blackflow: I'm talking about a new package release to official Ubuntu sources.
<Umeaboy> Not locally.
<blackflow> Umeaboy: oh I misunsderstood you then. so you're asking how to get the ubuntu package bumped in version?
<Umeaboy> A package update yes.
<blackflow> Umeaboy: this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alien-arena   you can file a bug report
<crga> hi all
<crga> need help debuggin installation problems. Whenever I boot my new laptop with ubuntu 18.4.1 usb my gui (of the live usb and the installer) just hangs. Moving my mouse works sometimes, but I cant click anything.
<Umeaboy> blackflow: What source contains the alien-arena-dbgsym ?
<Umeaboy> crga: Try running the installation with nomodeset.
<Umeaboy> Change on the command line.
<crga> Umeaboy: pressing E right?and than ?
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<blackflow> Umeaboy: I don't know, maybe the alien-arena src deb?
<Umeaboy> crga: Then you just add nomodeset and boot with it.
<crga> Umeaboy: just like here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029624/ubuntu-18-04-live-boot-leads-to-blank-screen
<blackflow> crga: then find the line containing vmlinuz, and at the end of it add nomodeset   and then hit F10 to continue booting
<blackflow> Umeaboy: the line starting with "linux   /vmlinuz....."
<blackflow> sorry, crga ^^^
<crga> no problem blackflow, im glad you guys are helping
<Umeaboy> AT.
<crga> Okay I changed it to `nomodeset quiet splash`
<Umeaboy> You can delete quiet and splash as well.
<Umeaboy> Then you'll get some more information of what happens during bootup.
<crga> whoops, already pressed f10
<Umeaboy> When it stops and what the error is.
<crga> Umeaboy: if needed ill do it again
<Umeaboy> No problem. Just reboot it when you can.
<Umeaboy> Does it boot now?
<crga> yes, and I just launched the installer. let's see how far this goes
<CoolerZ> how do i install php on ubuntu 18.04?
<Umeaboy> Are you sure that Secure boot is disabled?
<crga> Umeaboy: secure boot needs to be disabled?
<Umeaboy> CoolerZ: sudo apt-get install php -y
<crga> cause I think it' s still on..
<Umeaboy> I always disable it.
<crga> in short, what is is for? and why disable ?
<Umeaboy> I think that prevents Linux from loading.
<blackflow> CoolerZ: `apt install php`  ?
<CoolerZ> Umeaboy, there are a large number of packages that start with php in the name
<Umeaboy> Well, sudo apt-cache search php will tell you what packages you can install related to it.
<crga> CoolerZ: yes, but php will install the basic required ones
<Umeaboy> What do you intend to use it for? You didn't mention.
<crga> the rest are extensions, just go with the installation of php itself and it will do the rest for you
<Umeaboy> crga: Have you rebooted and disabled Secure Boot in the BIOS and deleted the quiet splash ?
<crga> Umeaboy: I am now going through te installer, I hope this goes well. Looking good so far.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<crga> Umeaboy: I just read about the secure boot option. It appears that ubuntu has signed their bootloader so it should work, but ofcourse the reality may differ. I will wait a few more minutes, cause i think its hanging again, and then reboot again and do what you said
<Umeaboy> Sure.
<epic22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Toxtlo> Hello, I am pretty new to ubuntu network interfaces and I try to solve creating 2 bridges to 1 physical eth0 adapter on ubuntu18.04. Read some articles and tried to modify interfaces file but still fail
<Toxtlo> maybe somebody can help me with this issue
<BlackDalek> hi. I have deluged daemon set up to run as a systemd service in Ubuntu 16.04 under user "deluge". Normally it downloads to the deluge user's home path of /var/lib/deluge/Downloads. Now if I want to change the download location to a folder owned by my login user (e.g. /home/myuser/Downloads/ ) How do I give deluge user permission to read/write files to that path?
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: give it read and execute to /home/myuser then rwx on /home/myuser/Downloads
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: setfacl -m u:deluge:rx /home/myuser && setfacl -m u:deluge:rwx /home/myuser/Downloads
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<qwebirc10562> #fedora-outreachy
<crga> Umeaboy: installation is running up till now, currently downloading updates
<liguo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<coz_> hello all
<crga> Umeaboy: It's installed but booting into it has the same problem. Cant move my mouse, or mouse is working but the rest hangs, cant click anything or login
<Umeaboy> Then reboot into the BIOS and disable Secure Boot and CSM if you can.
<Umeaboy> Then boot the installer as I described.
<Umeaboy> Make sure that the installation media isn't broken somehow.
<Umeaboy> And check the md5 sum of the iso unless you used a torrent downloader to get it.
<Umeaboy> cd to the directory that holds the iso and do md5sum typethenameoftheisohere.iso
<Umeaboy> Compare with Ubuntu's own md5 file.
<zzarr> I removed /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service.systemd, that did it
<zzarr> so, if anyone asks about it, that is the answer
<crga> Umeaboy: CSM is disabled. Secure boot now as well
<crga> booting with nomodeset and without quiet splash
<crga> Umeaboy: I downloaded and installed this iso from ubuntu with Etcher, from 2 different computers now. Think the iso shouldnt be the problem right?
<Umeaboy> It could, but I guess not.
<Umeaboy> If the installation fails, try to download a previous version and see if that boots.
<Umeaboy> Or try to boot it without installing and then install it.
<Umeaboy> The first option in the installer.
<Umeaboy> Boot without installing.
<Umeaboy> Boot it with nomodeset and delete quiet splash as well.
<cncr04s14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<crga> yeah i am now installating it again with a diferent usb, its running the installer through the live environment now
<crga> installing*
<crga> and uh, yeah if this does not work than I will go to 17.10 I think.
<BlackDalek> I've got myself into a bit of a mess. I put kodi.bin into the startup applications so that it launches on start up, but now if I exit kodi, the dash menu no longer works. i.e., if I click the dash ubuntu symbol on top left, the whole screen just blanks and redraws and no dash menu appears
<BlackDalek> So I've basically lost access to the dash menu and can't get to the startup applications preferences any more
<BlackDalek> how do I get dash working again?
<hateball> BlackDalek: if you can get to a tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and log in you should be able to remove the file from ~/.config/autostart/
<crga> BlackDalek: can you press ALT+F2 ?
<crga> does that bring up something?
<BlackDalek> hateball, crga yes I can access a terminal or tty
<crga> I would try ALT+F2 and type 'r' and hit enter, to reload the shell
<mingdao> When running `apt-get update` I had a segfault with a message E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success -if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh-cache > /dev/null; fi' \n E: Sub-process returned an error code
<mingdao> Running `apt-get update` again lists 6 repos then outputs `Reading package lists... Done and returns to a prompt
<Stek_Turku>   hi all
<mingdao> This PC is having Firefox crash...a lot.
<BlackDalek> ok... I've removed kodi.bin from the startup applications.... but my dash is still broken even after reboot
<BlackDalek> my dash menu just keeps making everything bar the desktop background vanish then it redraws it all
<r0bby1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Liara-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<crga> Umeaboy: i installed it again, no difference. I will resort to installing 17.10 when I get back this afternoon. I think this also might be because of my hardware:I have a Full RGBmechanical keyboard on it. I thhink this might be causing issues.
<BlackDalek> I have made an animated gif to illustrate what is happening when I click the dash menu here - https://ibin.co/4CV7wU1wLJQI.gif what could be causing this?
<BlackDalek> What could be causing my screen to redraw every time I click the dash menu and how do I solve this?
<xous15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<cognition> Hi, I have a system where / is not on LVM, it is running out of inodes on /. There are plenty of kernel header directories in /usr/src which seem to be taking the inodes. The kernel version the system is running is 4.4.0-79-generic, however the /usr/src directory contains linux-headers-4.4.0-81 through  linux-headers-4.4.0-130, how do I delete these headers knowing that they are more recent
<Umeaboy> crga: Check dmesg.
<Umeaboy> BlackDalek: It looks to me like you have the wrong resolution.
<Umeaboy> Or you need to fit the desktop better.
<Umeaboy> You do that in the screen settings.
<pc27> caca con mYO
<BlackDalek> Umeaboy, no.. that screenshot was just taken from a remmina remote desktop and cropped. The screen res and size is fine on the actual machine
<pc27> ME ESCUCHAN; YA ESTA GRABANDO?
<Umeaboy> Then the problem lies in Remmina.
<pc27> alo
<Umeaboy> pc27: Habla ingles?
<lotuspsychje> !es | pc27
<ubottu> pc27: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pc27> hi
<pc28> xd
<Umeaboy> Hi! :)
<pc28> hi brother
<Umeaboy> Wazzup?
<pragmaticenigma> pc27 pc28 : Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ola> aa
<pc27> pene
<ola> wenaaaaaa perrrrrrooooo
<pc27> wena gatooooooooooo
<pc28> no saen como me pico los cocos
<pc27> xd
<Umeaboy> Feels like spammers to me.
<Guest45998> dijiste tula?
<pc27> do you like penis?
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Guest45998> yes I like
<pc33> hola
<pc27> a okey face chimbo
<pc27> jajaja
<pc27> .v
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | !!!!
<ubottu> !!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pc28> I do not care
<pc27> :v
<Guest45998> :v
<pc33> :v
<pc27>  maicra
<pc27> xs
<BlackDalek> Umeaboy, I do not understand your reasoning? how is the problem of dash not working on one machine connected to remmina running on a different machine?
<Umeaboy> If the desktop is fine otherwise.....
<Fuseteam[m]> los ingles pensa tu spam el chat
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam[m]: English only please
<pc27> s
<pc27> ok
<pc28> a
<pc28> ok
<JimBuntu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Fuseteam[m]> was replying to the spanish guys lol
<BlackDalek> Umeaboy, the desktop looks fine - the problem is just dash doesn't work any more. All I get is a screen redraw every time I click the dash launcher icon or press the super key.
<Fuseteam[m]> ah interesting command
<ioria> BlackDalek, can you login in the Guest Account ?
<Umeaboy> Fuseteam[m]: It's been around for a longer time. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam[m]: Please use the !{language} when doing that. It's better not to engage in their language, or they will continue to use it.
<Umeaboy> You can use the same for many other languages as well.
<Fuseteam[m]> yeah didn't know such a command existed
<Umeaboy> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Umeaboy> :)
<Fuseteam[m]> i'm pretty new hehe
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<JimBuntu> Fuseteam[m], I was posting that for any spanish speakers, that's why I didn't single out a user
<Umeaboy> Welcome to the family. :)
<BlackDalek> ioria, yes I can log in as guest session, but the broken dash problem persists
<Fuseteam[m]> thanks o> haha
<ioria> BlackDalek, check ~/.xsession-errors , /var/log/syslog , dmesg
<ioria> BlackDalek,  if you can't find a thing in there, maybe it's about your video drivers
<BlackDalek> ioria, everything was working fine until I installed kodi and deluged/deluge-web services
<ioria> BlackDalek,  try to purge them and autoremove  but i don't see how they might the culprits
<ioria> *be
<BlackDalek> ioria, here is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wWVYcD5bWP/
<aman_> What is a good DLNA server for ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> aman_: This channel is for Ubuntu Support related questions. If you would like software recommendations, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<BlackDalek> ioria, this is /var/log/syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q47hwBzpK2/
<Logan25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ioria> BlackDalek,  i just see apparmor  msgs
<BluesKaj> aman_, there are several, check your package-manager
<BlackDalek> ioria, i don't know what that means
<ioria> BlackDalek,  nothing, it's about the guest-session
<BlackDalek> ioria, here is my xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGXpCjs294/
<lord_daemon> I'm using extended monitor. when accessing with vnc, it only shows the first monitor. so I'm forced to run the command on the actual machine: x11vnc so I can remotely access and see the extended monitor screen. what command via ssh can be done so that I can see the two screens when accessing through vncviewer?
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: When do you have VNC setup to start?
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: That is, what part of the boot process? Is it setup to start at the login, after login... some other stage?
<ioria> BlackDalek,  yeah, a lot of unity/gnome-session errors ...
<BlackDalek> ioria, the xsession-errors is all unity terminating and respawning.... any way to narrow down the issue from that?
<lord_daemon> pragmaticenigma I installed fluxbox, it only opens when I run startx. Another strange thing is that the x11vnc -loop does not work when I put in the initialization, in any file. I wanted everything to be done in the automatic way. run the vnc server and I can access by seeing the two screens.
<ioria> BlackDalek,  idk exactly what happened , but try   sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lord_daemon> I want to run startx manually myself, I do not want to install gdm, it takes up a lot of space.
<lord_daemon> I just want to solve the problem of vnc
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: I'm not too familiar with fluxbox, but what I have experienced should still apply. If x11vnc is initialized before both monitors are avaialble, it will use the available dimnesions of the active monitor. x11vnc does not have the ability to auto resize when a new monitor is added to the host. The only way I have found to make it work reliable (on KDE for me) is to add it to the auto start list after
<pragmaticenigma> login.
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: It might work if you placed it at the very end of the startx script, after adding a significant sleep delay
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: assuming that is where you added the trigger
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: I believe -loop has to be used with the -forever argument. This is what I have configured: x11vnc -display :0 -forever -loop -noxdamage -repeat -skip_lockkeys -noxrecord -rfbport 5900 -shared
<lord_daemon> pragmaticenigma right. so you think I have to put this command in rc.local using the sleep command, correct?
<lord_daemon> really this option I had not tried. using sleep.
<pragmaticenigma> The sleep is just to try and delay the execution of x11vnc until both monitors have been brought up. I'm not familiar with rc.local... is that where you have x11vnc currently setup to execute?
<BlackDalek> ioria, I went ahead and purged kodi then rebooted.... now dash menu is no longer broken. I will now attempt to re-install kodi and see if the unity dash breaks again.
<pragmaticenigma> lord_daemon: (sorry to repeat, forgot to tag) The sleep is just to try and delay the execution of x11vnc until both monitors have been brought up. I'm not familiar with rc.local... is that where you have x11vnc currently setup to execute?
<lord_daemon> pragmaticenigma in fact I have tried in some places, like: inittab, rc.local, xinitc etc. but I still have not got it. I'll try today with sleep when I get to work.
<tytan> hello everyone
<tytan> I just tried to setup a KVM host on ubuntu 18.04 server but I can install virt-manager with apt
<BlackDalek> ioria, yep. Kodi killed my dash again
<BluesKaj> BlackDalek, kodi takes up the whole desktop by default
<BlackDalek> BluesKaj, the problem is when I exit kodi, dash no longer works.
<BluesKaj> strange
<tytan> why is there no "virt-manager" in the ubuntu repositories?
<BlackDalek> BluesKaj, I've installed kodi from the official kodi repo team-xbmc/ppa... should I use the ubuntu repos instead?
<BluesKaj> tytan, check again or make sure all universe repos are enabled
<BluesKaj> BlackDalek, I use the default kodi from the repos, yes...sometimes ppa apps aren't as well maintained as the defaults
<tytan> BluesKaj: I only have three repos. I don't see universe
<tytan> Have I missed something while installing?
<BluesKaj> tytan, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<skysun> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> hello skysun, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kiilo> some offtopic ... anyone knows some cloning suite with UEFI ipxe support - clonedeploy is offline, cant fix installation after upgrade breaks it
<Aliekezhi> hi, since I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, I can't access anymore to some smb:\\path shares. In caja (the quivalent of Nautilus under MATE), the error message is : "failed to mount windows share, function not implemented". Any idea how to debug this ?
<DanielK_WMDE> Hi! Since I no longer use KDE, and Konversation keeps crashing, I'm looking for a new IRC client.
<Aliekezhi> I get this error message after authentification
<DanielK_WMDE> What client do you use and recommend?
<kiilo> i will have a look at fogproject maybe ... but what i liked in clone deploy is - it just works by pxe boot no need to define a task in webinterface
 * DanielK_WMDE is considering testing polari and hexchat.
<Aliekezhi> It seems I have the same problem to access smb shares with thunar than caja
<qwebirc66449> hello
<qwebirc66449> i need help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | qwebirc66449
<ubottu> qwebirc66449: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc66449> i updated ubuntu
<qwebirc66449> i updated ubuntu, it reinstalled grub, now i cannot boot into manjaro linux. Manjaro says, kernel panic cannot mount vfs
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | qwebirc66449
<ubottu> qwebirc66449: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BluesKaj> qwebirc66449, try sudo update-grub
<cosec> BluesKaj:  ok
<multifractal> What does the line `password-flags=-1` mean in Network-Manager config files?
<feodoran> something keeps reenabling my second screen. whenever I tell him to disable it (xrandr --output DisplayPort-2 --off), it does so for like a second and then switches it back on. any ideas?
<CoolerZ> i can't install mysql-workbench
<CoolerZ> on ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> multifractal: from the documentation: Flags indicating how to handle the "password" property. (see the section called "Secret flag types:" for flag values)
<CoolerZ> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gdal/libgdal20_2.2.3+dfsg-2_amd64.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<CoolerZ> someone try running   sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: run sudo apt update first
<CoolerZ> on ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, i did that
<multifractal> I'm trying to configure a new L2TP connection to my office network but it's failing to connect. Is there a file I can see a log of what's happening in more detail?
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, it gets stuck at 66% [Waiting for headers]
<CoolerZ> and then it fails after a while
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Timeouts often mean the mirror is either being updated, or the server is too busy... wait a couple hours and try again
<pragmaticenigma> you can also try clearning the cache
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, how
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: "sudo apt clean all && sudo apt autoclean" usually works for me
<pragmaticenigma> multifractal: In my experience, when setting up a VPN connection, it is advisable to call to your office's help desk for assistance. Each VPN setup is unique, and companies often have non-standard implementations that will be difficult for this channel to assist with. You can check syslog to see if anything gets dumped there
<feodoran> Its not just DisplayPort-2. I actually have 3 Displays: DisplayPort-0, DisplayPort-2 and HDMI-A-0. I can switch off the first one, and it stays disabled. But the other two are always switched back on.
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: make sure the cable is securely attached... it is possible that the cable is loose enough that it retriggers an attachment
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: try a different cable, I doubt this is a software issue
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, can you try it?
<CoolerZ> if you are on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: 2 cables failing at the same time?
<Neptu> Hej I have a problem I cannot upgradde kernel from a 16.04.04 to a 16.04.05, i mean I did the dist-upgrade but when i try to get the latest kernel does not work
<CoolerZ> well i guess the servers would be different for different regions
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: I already have mysql-workbench installed
<Neptu> for updating Im using cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<CoolerZ> try installing something else?
<CoolerZ> Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 libgdal20 amd64 2.2.3+dfsg-2
<CoolerZ>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<Neptu> for updating Im using sudo apt install linux-virtual linux-cloud-tools-virtual
<CoolerZ> thats a east coast address right?
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: to get on latest, you should just update your system
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: hastebin us the ouput of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<Neptu> lotuspsychje: I mean I do not want all the updates i just want the kernel
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, i can ping that ip
<CoolerZ> so its not unreachable
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: its not wise to make seperations like that, keep all your packages up to date at all times
<Neptu> lotuspsychje: does not upgraed
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: hastebin?
<CoolerZ> is there a status dashboard for the package servers?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Neptu> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/1hJ2GEzp
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: for a loose cable to retrigger attachment, wouldn't it require some vibration/movement? this would be a rather random thing to happen. But I can reproduce the reenabling very consistently with 1-2 seconds delay after switch off.
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: I don't have an answer then. It could be a number of things. DPMS could be getting triggered for some reason, could be the display drivers. In my office setup, I have two identical monitors and display port cables... one of the monitors routinely blanks out and on again... as long as I unplug/plug the connector a few times, it usually clears the issue
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: lsb_release -a
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: As I said earlier, the server is possbily in the middle of a resync. Wait a couple hours and try again. If you can wait that long, I suggest considering an install from the MySQL website. Note: this channel cannot support the software distributed outside of Ubuntu Package management channels.
<Neptu> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/e6ZkxB4b
<lotuspsychje> Neptu: so, you are up to date
<Neptu> lotuspsychje: sudo apt update && sudo apt install walinuxagent && sudo apt install linux-virtual linux-cloud-tools-virtual &&
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: When the system trys to power save, both monitors contiuously cycle looking for signal... I have a feeling it's a fault of the monitor triggering a reconnect... but have never had the time to trace it. Again, I don't believe this is a software issue, but is a hardware/cabling issue
<Guest81029> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Neptu> sudo apt purge linux*azure && sudo reboot does not update me the last kernel
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: I do not have this problem on Win7. I did not have this problem with 16.04. It only shows up now, since I upgraded to 18.04. I do have a new graphic card, which only support a single display output on 16.04, so I do not know whether the same thing would have happened with 16.04 and the new card.
<leftyfb> Neptu: which kernel are you running?
<Neptu> leftyfb: Linux tt-sl-u16-10 4.4.0-133-generic #159-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 10 07:31:43 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> Neptu: This is on Azure Cloud? I'm pretty sure that uses a shared kernel
<Neptu> is more interesting if i upgrade a 16.04.05 then i get the right kernel if i update 16.04.04 i get and old kernel after a full-distupdate
<Neptu> leftyfb: yes is azure
<leftyfb> Neptu: install the hwe kernel
<Neptu> leftyfb: does that mean i cannot upgrade that machine i need to have it physically in another rack?
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: I think you just answered your own question. The card didn't support multiple monitors in the drivers released for 16.04, it does for 18.04. That sounds like a bug
<Neptu> what is the hwe kernel?
<leftyfb> Neptu: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<CoolerZ> how do you ping a port on localhost?
<leftyfb> try installing that ... though not sure if you need some virtual or "azure" or "cloud" kernel or not.
<CoolerZ> wait can you ping a specific port?
<CoolerZ> i am not sure if icmp even uses ports
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: ping is for ip addresses. Not ports. You can use nmap or telnet to see if a port is open
<Neptu> leftyfb: sudo apt install linux-virtual linux-cloud-tools-virtual those are the packages i need in theory but they are giving me old versions of the kernel
<leftyfb> Neptu: linux-virtual-hwe-16.04
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, i need to check if mysql is running on my system on a specific port
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: can I somehow configure the system to ignore newly connected displays? meaning: do not automatically try to output something to them unless explicitly told to
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: sudo lsof -i :3306
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: If it was me, and I found it this annoying... I'd just unplug the monitor
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: annoying quick fix, but should do the trick yes
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: Otherwise, if you are using proprietary drivers for your graphics card, see if there is a setting in there to disable the output
<nacc> Umeaboy: file a bug?
<feodoran> hm...maybe I should first try to install the proprietary one and test if it fixes the problem
<Umeaboy> nacc: Right.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: if this is a new install of MySQL, the installer configures MySQL to ignore external connections by default
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, thanks
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, good to know
<ultrabong18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<WalterQ> Hi all, when I use the option "mouse by keyboard" the pointer is very slow (really too much slow). So I'd like to know, if it can be done, how can I speed up the pointer... (I even tried to go in Mouse and Touchpad tab changing the speed from there but was usefull)
<lotuspsychje> WalterQ: you could have a look in dconf-editor perhaps
<lotuspsychje> WalterQ: org/gnome/desktop/peripherals perhaps
<WalterQ> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'm going to try.
<ca_cabot> hey all, i have an app that needs to use python 3.6. I run python -V and it returns 2.7.15rc1, I run apt install python3 and it returns that 3.6.5-3ubuntu1 is already installed?
<neelabh> Hello!
<ca_cabot> but i still get the error that the app i'm trying to run needs python 3.6 - how can i force it to use python3
<tombusby> Hi, I'm having a bit of an issue
<tombusby> running updates just hangs at this message:
<tombusby> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-32-generic
<pragmaticenigma> ca_cabot: run with "python3 name_of_script.py"
<tombusby> I cancel, then of course I have to release the locks, then I have to do `sudo dpkg --configure -a` then of course it just goes back to trying to install that package
<tombusby> does anyone have a solution?
<JimBuntu> ca_cabot, shebang!     #!/usr/bin/env/python3      and chmod +x your py file.  Now you can simply call it with a path infront... such as ./script.py or whatnot
<ca_cabot> pragmaticenigma, thanks! so now the app is telling me that i need a certain beta version of wxPython, which I installed using pip - is there something i need to do to make it run with python3?
<pragmaticenigma> ca_cabot: Since you have to version of python, you also have two versions of pip
<pragmaticenigma> pip3 install will install the python3 specific package
<ca_cabot> unable to locate package pip3
<ca_cabot> python-pip3 *
<tombusby> anyone?
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: For python, it's not recommended to use the #! hint in the script... there are environment variables that get flushed
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | tombusby
<ubottu> tombusby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, I did not know that, thank you for the info.
<tombusby> I know this is a common problem: a package which cannot finish and then renders the system unable to install anything else
<ca_cabot> ah, python3-pip
<tombusby> Yeah, I'm currently doing exactly that
<tombusby> I'm under a lot of time constraint right now and I'm certain someone will have dealt with the exact problem
<tombusby> so please, someone take pity on me and tell me how to get out of apt-get failed installation limbo
<homa> hi all
<tombusby> especially since it appears to be an official ubuntu update which has broken my system
<ioria> tombusby, do you have another kernel than 4.15.0-32 ?
<BluesKaj> tombusby, after you did configure -a did you try sudo apt -f install  ?
<tombusby> `sudo dpkg --configure -a` gets stuck in the same limbo while creating that image. So I cancel it (I have to close to terminal window to end the process), then apt-get won't let me do anything cos the locks are in place, I remove the locks, it tells me I need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and then I'm back at square 1
<tombusby> the package can't install, I can't tell it not to install it
<ioria> tombusby, do you have a spare kernel ? like 4.15.0-30 still installed ?
<tombusby> Presumably
<tombusby> I've no idea
<ioria> tombusby, paste  ps faux
<ioria> tombusby,  check ls /boot
<tombusby> https://pastebin.com/JCVegyvY
<tombusby> https://pastebin.com/LLgbWuiS
<tombusby> All I need to know really is how to reset apt back to the state before I ran upgrade
<tombusby> that's all I need for now
<tombusby> I don't need to fix the underlying issue, I just need to be able to install things again, I ran upgrade before doing so as a matter of daily habit
<tombusby> I have an interview in about an hour and I really need my computer working
<ioria> tombusby,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii
<tombusby> ii  linux-image-4.15.0-30-generic                                    4.15.0-30.32                                amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<tombusby> ii  linux-image-4.15.0-32-generic                                    4.15.0-32.35                                amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<tombusby> ii  linux-image-generic                                              4.15.0.32.34                                amd64        Generic Linux kernel image
<ioria> tombusby,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii  | pastebinit
<tombusby> I don't have pastebinit
<tombusby> and obvs can't install it
<ioria> tombusby,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<tombusby> Why though? I've already pased the output of that command above
<tombusby> there are three lines
<tombusby> I pasted them all into IRC
<ioria> tombusby,  the processes are still pending, you should risk a reboot a run again dpkg --configure -a ; if it fails you can boot with the previous 4.15.0-30 kernel
<ioria> *and
<tombusby> but how do I fix apt's broken state
<tombusby> I need to install things
<CoolerZ> why do i get command not found when i do sudo cd?
<ioria> tombusby, please, read what i wrote, if you want
<tombusby> I did
<tombusby> "dpkg --configure -a ; if it fails you can boot with the previous 4.15.0-30 kernel" that will ensure I'll be able to boot, but surely apt/dpkg will still have a broken state?
<tombusby> and how can I prevent this from occurring next time I run upgrade?
<tombusby> because, aparently, despite the fact I've intentionally only kept the official ubuntu apt repos, I can't trust canonical not to send me broken packages
<ioria> tombusby, don't you have an interview ?
<tombusby> yes.
<senaps> hi all, i have a python code that will load environment variables. i will enter each of the with export NAMEOFTHING="value". is there a way to write these all in a file like bashrc and have them set permanently?
<ioria> tombusby, so reboot
<pragmaticenigma> tombusby: You can't. Also, in my experience, running system upgrades or installing new software in 48 hours prior to an important event I need my comptuer for, is always a bad idea. I wouldn't recommend upgrading and installing new applications right before an important event.
<tombusby> That's great, if you know you'll be having the important event more than 48 hours in advance.
<tombusby> rebooting
<pragmaticenigma> senaps: This isn't a development channel, please go to #python for help. Also see https://docs.python.org/3.4/library/configparser.html
<ioria> tombusby,  if it boots correctly with -32, then try   dpkg --configure -a again
<senaps> pragmaticenigma, how is setting environment variables isn't relevant to this channel?
<pragmaticenigma> senaps: the way you worded your question implie that you only need environment variables for your python script. Environmnet variables are intended for shared access, if only your program/script requires them they shouldn't be environment variables. that's a potential attack vector for your application. Finally, you mentioned python, which is a programming language. That's software development territory far as this
<pragmaticenigma> channel is concerned.
<tombusby> it didn't, I'm waiting to see if it'll boot with 30
<tombusby> Ok, it'll boot with 30
<senaps> pragmaticenigma, as far as i know, people set their sensitive configs in env of their servers. and if my server is being accessed by anyone besides me, environment variable is the least of my worries! :))) so, can you help me with setting environment variables permanently?
<tombusby> booted with 30. Still in the same position with a broken apt state
<pragmaticenigma> senaps: learn to google... first result: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+setting+permanent+environment+variables
<ioria> tombusby,   sudo apt full-upgrade  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tombusby> as I said, all I need to be able to do is revert apt for now.
<bluesmonk> I need help debugging something odd: I have suddenly a bit of space left in /
<ioria> tombusby,  revert what ?
<bluesmonk> nothing works properly; I don't know what is occupying it
<ioria> tombusby,  the -32 kern looks correctly installed, so it's something else
<bluesmonk> http://termbin.com/0p62
<bluesmonk> My question, more precisely, relates to a mounted hard drive in /media that I have
<bluesmonk> if it is mounted, is there a chance it is occupying space in /?
<pragmaticenigma> bluesmonk: no
<bluesmonk> http://termbin.com/96pk
<pragmaticenigma> bluesmonk: what happens if you run "sudo apt autoremove"
<bluesmonk> for file in $(ls); do sudo du -sh $file; done
<bluesmonk> I did that and got the termbin gist
<bluesmonk> pragmaticenigma: I did that already, 0 stuff removed
<bluesmonk> my home and pgdata are mounted in other drives
<bluesmonk> so the only thing dragging is media
<bluesmonk> and it is in another drive, how can I check that? kinda a $pwd but for drives
<pragmaticenigma> If you unmounted the device mounted to media, you wouldn't see a difference in the size in "/"
<martyn_h> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<bluesmonk> actually if I do df . inside /media
<pragmaticenigma> bluesmonk: Try this, it may take some time... "du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10"
<bluesmonk> I get /dev/sda5, which is the same as /
<bluesmonk> pragmaticenigma: I will, thanks
<bluesmonk> I believe I mounted my second drive terribly
<bluesmonk> I can unmount it, because it is in /home
<bluesmonk> lol
<bluesmonk> I mean /
<pragmaticenigma> I would power down the system, remove the drive... then bring it back up
<pragmaticenigma> why are you manually mounting an external drive?
<mmkumr> I am using i3wm. How to mount smart phone.
<Some_Person22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<bluesmonk> as a second drive, nothing fancy
<bluesmonk> mounting manually meaning using the GUI for mounting
<bluesmonk> but it lives in /media
<bluesmonk> so I am believing I did something wrong
<bluesmonk> brb
<mmkumr> I have uninstalled Gnome
<pragmaticenigma> bluesmonk: when you come back, post up your fstab config
<feodoran> great another bug: amarok restarts streams instead of stopping them. is this already known?
<Xard> should "systemctl status" show all running services or some subset of services?
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: that one I haven't heard of... web search should find the bug ticket if it is known
<puxavida> Xard, man systemctl
<hammer06517> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Xard> puxavida: "systemctl status --all" got it, thanks
<juslintek> Hi, i want to figure out what app is in Ubuntu gome shell top bar
<dhbiker> hi... why is it not possible to echo to /sys/class directory from .sh script but from root terminal it's possible to execute that successfully
<leftyfb> dhbiker: use tee
<dhbiker> leftyfb: already tried same thing : Permission denied
<leftyfb> dhbiker: echo "something" | sudo tee /sys/class/something/somethingelse
<juslintek> https://i.imgur.com/QlXL77x.jpg
<leftyfb> !op | juslintek
<ubottu> juslintek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<dhbiker> this: echo 'manual' | sudo tee /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_force_performance_level
<dhbiker> does not work
<feodoran> can I downgrade amarok to the version from xenial? the bionic repos only seam to list one version of it ...
<leftyfb> feodoran: not without causing all sorts of problems
<leftyfb> dhbiker: ls -l /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_force_performance_level
<supercool10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<juslintek> Anyone can you tell me what kind of app is that? https://i.imgur.com/AKPc4Dg.png
<juslintek> I want to remove it
<tomreyn> juslintek: i'm not sure about the yellow one and the one to the right of it. anything else to the right seems to be default. and the left one will be some cpu monitoring extension, check gnome extensions i'd say.
<tomreyn> juslintek: what else does its menu say other than "performance"? do you see it in the process list?
<Boulet5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<juslintek> tomreyn, I mean the one with SD card looking like CPU usage kind of graph which allows to choose power mode.
<dhbiker> leftyfb: it was ' instead of "  thanks for the help
<tomreyn> juslintek: can you go to https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ and show which extensions you have installed?
<SimonNL> juslintek: cpu frequency applet  ?
<juslintek> Ubuntu AppIndicators, PU Power Manager, Screenshot Tool, Ubuntu Dock
<juslintek> SimonNL, no the one next to language
<juslintek> CPU Power Manager seems like a good tool :-)
<juslintek> found it
<juslintek> its called indicator-cpufreq
<nolsen19> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<SimonNL> couldn't you just right click it and have a info option
<juslintek> SimonNL, not I couldn't.
<SimonNL> works that way on mint
<juslintek> well thanx anymay. `sudo apt remove indicator-cpufreq`, it seems useless. :-)
<Tin_man> unfortunately linux has a ton of useless apps, I think their so afraid that people will say "is that all the applications for linux?" so the include all the crap that no one will ever need.
<Tin_man> but same with android, windows, etc..
<Komanda8765>  i must do a python pip upgrade on an old server that hasnt been updated for a couple of years but is humming along just fine
<Komanda8765> it throws me ssl errors
<Komanda8765> openssl s_client -connect pypi.org:443
<Komanda8765> 140279258846888:error:14094410:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert handshake failure:s3_pkt.c:1195:SSL alert number 40 140279258846888:error:1409E0E5:SSL routines:SSL3_WRITE_BYTES:ssl handshake failure:s3_pkt.c:591
<Komanda8765>  uname -a
<Komanda8765> Linux default 2.6.32-312-ec2 #24-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 7 18:30:50 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tin_man> probably some security issue that should have been handled long time back..
<Komanda8765> no more like bug in ssl version or something
<Komanda8765> i assumed first it was a debian server
<Komanda8765> but it was an ubuntu server
<Komanda8765> might have messed some things up
<solo> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: what version of Ubuntu?
<jelly> Komanda8765: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" say?
<Komanda8765> jelly: ii  libc6                                   2.11.2-10                     Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: what version of ubuntu is that server???
<jelly> and what does "openssl version" say?
<Komanda8765>  Linux default 2.6.32-312-ec2 #24-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 7 18:30:50 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly> that's just the kernel
<Komanda8765> OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011
<jelly> that looks vaguely wheezyish
<jelly> Komanda8765: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy"
<pragmaticenigma> jelly: Ask fo rthe actual Ubuntu version...
<jelly> pragmaticenigma: you already did, and that libc6 is not from Canonical
<pragmaticenigma> I know jelly... but you are guessing the kernel will match the Ubuntu version. If the version is too old, it's probably got an old version of OpenSSL which won't support the newer protocols
<Komanda8765> https://pastebin.com/4y5r8w8x
<Komanda8765> apt-cache policy
<Komanda8765> seems like in the past i have assumed it was a debian server instead of a ubuntu server
<Komanda8765> and messed some things up
<ikonia> lets be real
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu server
<Komanda8765> or assumed it was a ubuntu server instead of a debian server
<Komanda8765> dunno wtf is going on
<kang0> Hi
<ikonia> that server needs to go in the bin
<ikonia> with all those mixed repos
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: yeah... that's a server that needs a clean wipe and fresh start
<kang0> Anyone having international Sufi info?
<ikonia> sufi ?
<kang0> Study
<Komanda8765> server is still running legacy code
<pragmaticenigma> kang0: This is an Ubuntu Support channel... Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<kang0> ikonia: type mistake
<ikonia> Komanda8765: put it onto an old build then
<ikonia> Komanda8765: rather than that terrible mix
<Komanda8765> the backups probably are also messed up
<jelly> Komanda8765: that is a horrible mishmash of repos, but judging by libc6 I'd say this used to be a Debian installation with a custom (cloud provider built?) kernel
<Komanda8765> is there any way to get pyton praw working
<jelly> Komanda8765: basically forget it
<ikonia> Komanda8765: we can't support your host in this channel
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: based on the versions that listed... you can forget it...
<ikonia> I strongly advise you to make a new build
<Komanda8765> everything is working fune
<Komanda8765> fine
<ikonia> no it's not
<Komanda8765> i just would like to run a praw upgrade command
<ikonia> as you're asking how to upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: clearly it is not, as you are here seeking help.
<Komanda8765> the legacy stuff is still working fine
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: It is not
<ikonia> Komanda8765: well, it's out of scope for this channel
<ikonia> it's up to you what you do then
<ikonia> good luck
<jelly> Komanda8765: that was a debian between debian 5 and debian 6 a long time ago, with lots of mixing on top.  It's basically unsupportable by any one distro
<pragmaticenigma> Komanda8765: You asked for our help, we've given you an answer. We're not willing to support your machine as it is not an Ubuntu installation, and it's too old to be support by Debian or Ubuntu
<jelly> Komanda8765: if you absolutely need to mess with this system, I'd say the least worst place to ask would be ##linux as a generic fallback
<jelly> (but don't, it might be rather fragile)
<Natechip> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<CoolerZ> where is the php.ini file?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: for what?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: regardless, for php7, look in /etc/php/7.0/
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: you can find the php.ini file for apache, cgi and cli there
<sjohnson15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<CarlFK> top shows: %Cpu(s): 48.6 us, 10.8 sy,  0.0 ni, 39.6 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.9 si,  0.0 st - Is there a command to get that sort of info printed once to stdout?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: uptime
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Depending on which php mode you are going for... web server is under /etc/php/7.x/apache2 and cli is under /etc/php/7.x/cli
<CarlFK> leftyfb: that shows load but not cpu%
<leftyfb> CarlFK: sysstat or mpstat
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Look at "man top" it will tell you how to run an output to stdout which you can capture the first line
<CarlFK> mpstat looks good - thanks
<MrHands13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Or "top -bn1" will output one cycle of top to stdout for parsing
<Thunder_Ruler> Quick question, does the Ubuntu WIKI contain a list of supported devices ? As in what proprietary drivers like optane will work with specific laptop models?
<leftyfb> Thunder_Ruler: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<WizJin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Char0n> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Thunder_Ruler> thank you, I found what I was looking for
<solomon> if anyone is interested in a weird DKMS issue.. I created a DKMS package which claims failure when installing the package, even though there's no error reported in `make.log`, and in fact reconfiguring the package with `dpkg-reconfigure` succeeds.  Details at https://github.com/ReplibitLLC/axcient-dkms/pull/4
<ibispi> hey, anyone knows how to install the vulture graphical interface for nethack?
<ibispi> on ubuntu
<leftyfb> ibispi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vultures-isometric-graphics-in-ubuntu.html
<leftyfb> ibispi: first result on google
<ibispi> that's outdated
<hggdh> ibispi: and what about this one: https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/vulture
<leftyfb> hggdh: that's not it
<leftyfb> ibispi: so use as a template for the newer version of things. Bottom line, what you're asking isn't supported here. You can try to reach out to the Nethack communuty for help.
<ibispi> ok
<lotuspsychje> ibispi: think your package is also pretty old
<ibispi> i found this https://archive.org/details/VultureForNetHackCommunityEdition2.4 so i'll try to install it
<lotuspsychje> ibispi: here you can build from source: http://www.nethack.org/v361/download-src.html
<lotuspsychje> ibispi: or play it from steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/341390/Vulture_for_NetHack/
<lotuspsychje> ibispi: we also have a snap so it seems, looks promising nethack  3.6.1    ogra       -      The popular nethack console adventure
<no_gravity> Hello! I pressed CTRL+a_ in screen and it told me "The window is now being monitored for 30 sec. silence.". What does that mean?
<ibispi> thanks for the help lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info nethack-x11 | ibispi
<ubottu> ibispi: nethack-x11 (source: nethack): dungeon crawl game - X11 interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-4 (bionic), package size 992 kB, installed size 2561 kB
<lotuspsychje> ibispi: welcome, seems you have options now
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: can you start from the beginning please, ubuntu version, details, what are you trying to do and when you get this error?
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: What error? It's a function of screen. Press CTRL a and then SHIFT - and you will see.
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: I wonder what it is for.
<CarlFK> how do I tell if my kernel has all the cpu exploit patches?
<lotuspsychje> !info rasdaemon | CarlFK try this
<ubottu> CarlFK try this: rasdaemon (source: rasdaemon): utility to receive RAS error tracings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 78 kB, installed size 245 kB
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: um.. it says: rasdaemon: Listening to events for cpus 0 to 3
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: did you start the systemd service?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: looks like the apt install did: Active: active (running) since Fri 2018-08-17 14:00:41 CDT; 6min ago
<tomreyn> CarlFK: https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker is quite unseful IMO. you could also inspect this manually (just look at the script source code), though.
<lotuspsychje> nice find tomreyn seems like repos got it
<lotuspsychje> !info spectre-meltdown-checker | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: spectre-meltdown-checker (source: spectre-meltdown-checker): Spectre & Meltdown vulnerability/mitigation checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-1 (bionic), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lotuspsychje> gonna test myself
<tomreyn> oh, i wasnt aware it's in ubuntu. you want it from git, though.
<CarlFK> yes, very nice - thanks
<crga> hi all. Just finally fixed installing 18.04.01 on my laptop. I only have some other issues that needs fixing. I can't use the touchpad at all, only a connected mouse. how would I start on resolving this ?
<pragmaticenigma> crga: start with providing more information please, make and model of the laptop is good place to start
<lotuspsychje> crga: does gnome systsemsettings detect your touchpad?
<crga> pragmaticenigma: well its a BTO so I cant give you a make and model.
<JGalt> having trouble installing ubunto 18.04 server (yes server) on my laptop.  i want it dual boot with windows 10.  the installer however seems to have no way to share the disk, ubuntu wants it all!  im using GPT and secure boot.
<pragmaticenigma> crga: I do not know what "BTO" means or represents. Please avoid using abbreviations as they do not translate for everyone
<JGalt> how can i install server as dual boot?
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: better then others, BTO is a barebone laptop company
<pragmaticenigma> JGalt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<otherRick> Hi, I declare a fixed-regulator in the device tree of a iMx6 and associate a gpio; but when examine the state of the gpios it's mark as 'lo'
<otherRick> I expect that the gpio turn to 'high' on boot time
<crga_> I lost internet connection so i had to refresh the browser. I lost previous chat
<pragmaticenigma> otherRick: Is this a programming question?
<otherRick> yeah
<lotuspsychje> crga_: try install inxi, then inxi -F might give you model
<crga_> lotuspsychje: oke, thanks. Also when i go to the settings I can only see "General"  and "Mouse"
<otherRick> but if is possible enabled on the user space, can be good
<ZexaronS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pragmaticenigma> otherRick: if you responded, I missed anything said in the last few moments
<JGalt> pragmaticenigma: the boot media boots fine, both the installer stick and windows, just that the installer wont give me an option as is usually given in the partitioning step
<pragmaticenigma> JGalt: I'm not familiar with UEFI installations... I just know that page holds the directions for installation
<tomreyn> otherRick: since programming questions aren't exactly OS support questions, this is not the best place to ask them
<crga_> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/YksknPVr
<lotuspsychje> crga_: you are still on .29 kernel
<crga_> that's bad ?
<crga_> I did a fresh install just today
<lotuspsychje> crga_: can you: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<crga_> sure
<JGalt> pragmaticenigma: im not sure its a uefi/gpt problem.  just that the installer doesnt give the expected options
<tomreyn> otherRick: i suggest to check back with the support channels of the SOC you're using there.
<crga_> lotuspsychje: yes, hold on
<pragmaticenigma> JGalt: It's not reading the local disk because it's currently protected by UEFI... I don't know more than that then to read through that documentation and verify all the recommendations have been followed
<otherRick> I need more info about the fixed-regulator module of kernel because the board works, I can deattach the gpio of the reguator declaration and turn on; but is a walkaround
<pragmaticenigma> otherRick: As you have been told... This is not the right channel for those questions. This is for Ubuntu support only. Not development or hardware support. Please find the correct channel for your questions.
<mouses> So - anyone want to save a mouses from a year of trouble shooting / headaches?  Running Ubuntu 16.04 + i3 window manager, I ssh into my server using xfceterm, everything is fine for a hour to a day or so, and then - boom - this kind of stuff starts happening.  I have no idea, and I've tried most everything.  Would be grateful for any pointers.  https://imgur.com/a/nveKta9
<otherRick> Ok
<crga_> lotuspsychje: its working on the upgrade. somehow the wifi is really slow and instable on the device. so ill be back in a few when it's done. thanks so far :)
<lotuspsychje> crga_: no problem, after updates reboot please, try touchpad again
<pragmaticenigma> mouses: Either your graphics card is overheating or there is some sort of memory leak
<lotuspsychje> mouses: system up to date? graphics card chipset, driver version please?
<mouses> pragmaticenigma: That's the first thing I thought too - but it happens on idential out of the box hardware :(
<mouses> lotuspsychje: Let me check that for you and give you a pastebin, moment.
<mouses> lotuspsychje: this what you needed?  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22b1] (rev 35) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lotuspsychje> mouses: more a: lsb_release -a and sudo lshw -C video
<mouses> lotuspsychje: that returns a bunch of errors, not sure - let me bin that for you
<pvh_sa> Hi there... is there a FAQ or list of problems somewhere related to 16.04 to 18.04 upgrades? I did a release upgrade somewhere and I've been running into a few problems, the most annoying of which is that certain apps (Enpass, VS Code) seem to have messed up / out of proportion fonts...
<lotuspsychje> mouses: those were 2 commands
<mouses> lotuspsychje: little confused there, can you break that down a bit for me?
<lotuspsychje> mouses: ok lets start with your version first: lsb_release -a
<tonyt> both commands are spereated by and
<mouses> lotuspsychje: sorry, i'm not that bad with terminal but playing with drivers and stuff like that is a little over my head
<mouses> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vTzzfN7Jdn/
<lotuspsychje> mouses: sorry we only support plain ubuntu here mate
<mouses> lotuspsychje: Ugh :(  I've tried everywhere and no one has any clue :(
<mouses> lotuspsychje: this really is plain ubuntu just with keyboard/mouse drivers for the hardware :(
<lotuspsychje> mouses: we welcome you, if you install a vanilla ubuntu version from the topic here
 * mouses sighs - thanks for the time, mate :(
<mouses> lotuspsychje: been trying to fix this for a year :(
<lotuspsychje> mouses: this channel is online alot, consider it ok
<mouses> lotuspsychje: any idea what channel I might be able to find some help for this or do you personally have any ideas that we could take to PM and discuss?  I'm desperate to figure this out.
<lotuspsychje> mouses: start here mate: https://wiki.galliumos.org/Community
<insans> hai,,,
<lotuspsychje> pvh_sa: did you add those packages by ppa?
<crga_> lotuspsychje: still not working
<lotuspsychje> mouses: #galliumos
<mouses> lotuspsychje: I'm a galliumOS dev lol - we've tried everything
<mouses> lotuspsychje: it's either i3, weechat, or my terminal I guess
<mouses> lotuspsychje: working with the weechat people now
<mouses> lotuspsychje: thanks again :)
<uju456> What does parenthesis and number insite them mean If we referring to manual? For example ntp_acc(5) . What does (5) mean?
<lotuspsychje> mouses: install an ubuntu, compare to your system, see if it works as a test
<mouses> uju456: that number refers to the section of the manual
<mouses> in that case, ntp_acc section 5
<mouses> lotuspsychje: very hard to do that on chromebook hardware, default ubuntu lacks driver support.
<uju456> Can I go to this section directly ?
<lotuspsychje> mouses: with crouton then maybe?
<lotuspsychje> crga_: try this perhaps: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<pvh_sa> uju456, that is the "section" in the manual. So for examine (8) is generally sysadmin commands, (3) is generally library functions. So for example `man 3 printf` is the printf function (the C library one), `man 1 printf` is the printf command
<lotuspsychje> pvh_sa: every lts upgrade is unique so we dont store a list with general issues
<mouses> uju456: man [section-name] [command], for example, man 2 read or man 5 crontab
<petro> is ubuntu 19.04 going to fix all the bugs in 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> crga_: probably you tested also Fn+F6 key (touchpad) ?
<petro> 18.04 is crap
<lotuspsychje> petro: only ubuntu issues here please
<petro> ubuntu 18.04 is buggy and slow
<johnny569> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<lotuspsychje> petro: please dont generalize things like that here
<crga_> lotuspsychje: yes FN+F6 does nothing. Also after installing the synaptics package
<petro> i had to reboot/restart my computer again because it froze
<lotuspsychje> crga_: ok out of ideas then mate, re-ask in the channel
<crga_> Thanks for your efforts lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> crga_: perhaps take a look in dconf-editor aswell
<crga_> Anyone here might help me get my touchpad to work on ubuntu 18.04?
<crga_> My touchpad is not workin on 18.04 fresh install, also not after installing synaptics driver
<borsin11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mouses> crga_: what kind of touchpad is it?
<crga_> I have no clue, how could I find out ?
<crga_> mouses how would I go about finding this out ?
<chingus> tvheadend snap installed, starts, but will not allow me to login, pointers?
<pragmaticenigma> chingus: where did you aquire the snap?
<chingus> snap store
<pragmaticenigma> Was it acquired through the Ubuntu software store?
<chingus> pragmaticenigma, yes
<mouses> crga_: cat /proc/bus/input/devices might give you what you need
<pragmaticenigma> chingus: tvheadend snap or package is not provided in the official Ubuntu software store. It's not supported here.
<crga_> mouses: I don't see anythig called touchpad. at most I see something called "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
<mouses> crga_: how about:
<mouses> dmesg |grep input
<chingus> pragmaticenigma, are you saying:https://snapcraft.io/search?category=&q=tvheadend is not supported?
<crga_> mouses: no touchpad listed
<OerHeks> chingus, it is supported by the developer Daniel Llewellyn, and the license is unknown to us, it maybe ad-ware
<jennie> hello, can someone please help me, this 5TB HDD 3.5 inch, i am trying to copy 2TB worth of data in it and its saying ' not enough disk space', i formatted the HDD in ubuntu under NTFS partition, how to make single 5TB partition?
<mouses> crga_: hmmm, one more for me:
<pragmaticenigma> chingus: Correct... that is not a site monitored by Ubuntu or Canonical. You will have to contact the developer of the program for assistance. A search of google shows a lot of various locations where people are finding help for that program.
<mouses> crga_: xinput list
<pragmaticenigma> chingus: monitored => managed
<crga_> mouses: does not show anything like touchpad.
<nikow27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<chingus> OerHeks, so I guess I'm confused, is snapcraft.io the ubuntu store?
<mouses> crga_: ugh :(  Maybe bad hardware?  Can you USB boot a different OS and touchpad works?
<crga_> mouses: touchad works on windows 10, installed also toda on this system
<mouses> crga_: dang it :(  No idea, sorry :(
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: Under the default settings for fomatting NTFS partitions, the max size is 4 TB
<crga_> mouses: thanks anyway mate
<chingus> pragmaticenigma, ok, didn't see your response, thanks, I'll stop pestering:)
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: ok, I will make 4TB partition then, which should be like how many gbs/
<pragmaticenigma> I will correct my previous statement as I didn't notice snapcraft.io is operated by Canonical. However, the software published there is supported by the developers directly. Since the documation for those snaps is not provided on Ubuntu's wiki's and help sites, we aren't going to be able to support it well enough. Compared to the developer and the sites and forums they have setup for their software.
<OerHeks> chingus, you could file a bugreport, but he has got to fix the issue, snapscraft io is owned as a platform, yes
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: what tool are you using to partition your drive?
<chingus> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the clarification
<univern> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and NetworkManager won't connect to anything, can anyone help? Thanks
<univern> It can't see any WiFi networks, and connecting directly via Ethernet (with an Ethernet/USB dongle) doesn't work either
<univern> "sudo ifconfig" shows an Ethernet links, which is "up", but no IP address has been assigned
<univern> ping 8.8.8.8 returns nothing
<univern> Poking around the standard config files (/etc/resolv.conf, /etc/network/interfaces, etc.) doesn't seem to help because NetworkManager does everything
<univern> Running "sudo NetworkManager -d" returns "device (enp0s31f6): state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed')"
<univern> (plus a bunch of other output, but I'm not sure what's relevant)
<pragmaticenigma> univern: Please stop.... if someone is available to address your issue, they will respond
<mouses> univern: Can you pastebin the results of sudo iwconfig
<mouses> univern: also the results of: sudo lspci -vvnn | grep Network
<univern> @mouses: It's hard to pastebin anything because the laptop has no network connection, but iwconfig just returns "no wireless extensions" on all connections (enp0s31f6, lo, docker0)
<mouses> univern: sounds like hardware is not even detected.
<mouses> univern: are you using that ubunutu 16.04 GUI?
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: I am usgin regular Ubuntu disk utility tool
<mouses> univern: does going into system -> settings -> software updates -> additional drivers maybe show a wireless driver needing to be installed?
<mouses> univern: (not 100% sure if that's the way to get there, but 'additional drivers' should be a option somewhere in settings)
<univern> mouses: Hrm. I'm using the standard 16.04 GUI (Unity) with a terminal app for command line
<mouses> univern: go into the GUI settings and poke about for 'additional drivers'
<mouses> univern: ahh!  Software centers -> right most tab -> additional drivers
<univern> mouses: Additional drivers shows "No additional drivers available" (although maybe it can't detect them if there's no Internet?)
<mouses> univern: grrrrr
<mouses> yeah that might be the issue
<mouses> no working LAN/WLAN makes it tricky lol
<univern> mouses: The lspci command returns "02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:24fd] (rev 78)"
<mouses> univern: does your wifi password include any non standard characters?
<univern> No, but that doesn't seem like it should matter since it can't connect via Ethernet either
<mouses> univern: yeah, was thinking that :(
<mouses> univern: do you still have your install media handy?
<univern> Yes
<mouses> can you boot a live session and if so - same issue in a live session?
<univern> I tried live boot/chroot/apt update; apt upgrade but that didn't work
<univern> No the live session works fine
<mouses> okay, so that helps narrow it down
<mouses> live session works fine...
<mouses> post install does not
<mouses> what are you changing between the two
<univern> This is many months post-install, so a large number of things might have changed
<univern> (it quit working just recently)
<mouses> ayyyy
<mouses> univern: is a 'backup all user data and reinstall' an option?
<mouses> univern: might be easier than figuring out what exactly is going on :(
<univern> It's always an option, but that's a pain of course
<univern> Nod
<mouses> yeah :(
<mouses> univern: Remember anything you installed before the problem started that had anything to do with network management?
<univern> No, sorry
<mouses> univern: this is why I take a image every week :)
<univern> Hah. Yeah
<mouses> univern: moment, digging.
<univern> The wireless model from the laptop specs is "Intel® Dual-Band Wireless AC (2 x 2) 8265 + Bluetooth® 4.1 with vPro™" if that helps
<mouses> univern: lswh shows the Ethernet interface?
<sanket> Hello people - does anybody know when will 16.04 folks get the 18.04.1 update ?
<mouses> univern: for the heck of it, try this for me
<mouses> univern: in your terminal fire off thisL
<mouses> systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<mouses> and then check LAN connection
<univern> mouses: sudo lshw -C network shows two networks, one is "UNCLAIMED" with description "Network controller", the other has description "Ethernet interface"
<mouses> univern: *nods* try that last thing, any change?
<univern> mouses: Don't think so. I've tried killing and restarting NetworkManager a bunch of times, mucked around with the config files based on various StackOverflow suggestions
<univern> None of them appeared to do anything
<sanket> exit
<mouses> univern: okay, more ideas - so do a ifconfig -a
<mouses> univern: what is the name of the ethernet adapter
<mouses> something like enpsXX?
<univern> mouses: There's a docker0 Ethernet adapter but I assume we don't care about that. What I think is the main one is "enp0s31f6". And there's lo of course.
<mouses> ahhhh
<mouses> univern: okay, now we are cooking with fire
<mouses> univern: ethtool enp0s31f6
<mouses> univern: Link detected = yes?
<lunaticedit> Hey, I have safe boot enabled, I let ubuntu install the key and all that. It boots just fine, but Grub always says 'booting in unsecure mode' and in low resolution.. any ideas?
<univern> mouses: Yeah I tried that before when searching StackOverflow. It shows a bunch of config settings but "Link detected" is "no".
<univern> (I've tested this Ethernet cable with another machine and confirmed it's live.)(
<lunaticedit> er secure boot
<mouses> univern: link detected = 'no' is worrying
<mouses> univern: for testing - can you remove that docker interface
<siinus`2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mouses> univern: perhaps that is causing your issues?
<univern> mouses: What's the command for that?
<lunaticedit> (also secure boot is enabled per mokutil)
<mouses> univern: ip link del docker0
<mouses> univern: also after that
<univern> mouses: Done
<mouses> nmcli connection delete docker0
<mouses> okay good - now restart the network manager
<mouses> systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<univern> mouses: nmcli errors out, "unknown connection", I assume since it's already deleted
<mouses> univern: yup, just making sure
<univern> univern: Restarted, no apparent change to anything
<univern> well, except ifconfig has two entries instead of 3
<mouses> univern: link detected in ethtool still shows 'no'?
<univern> Yes
 * mouses growls
<mouses> univern: well, i'm about out of ideas on that :(
<tommy_> hello!
<univern> mouses: Okay. Thanks for your help
<mouses> univern: sorry I could not fix it :(  Maybe just deal with the PITA of a backup/fresh install :(
<tommym> hello!
<pakcjo> Hello, I have a question about repositories: are the packages in bionic-security main eventually moved into bionic main?
<tommym> I have a question about nvidia drivers - does anyone suggest a certain driver version to pair with a GTX 970?
<tommym> I'm not getting great performance from v.390
<tommym> ^ ubuntu 18.04
<xamithanx> I got that card and no issues on 384
<xamithanx> Maybe you could try the 396 beta or downgrade
<tommym> I'm a noob to ubuntu and linux in general. when I do apt purge *nvidia and then apt install nvidia-384 I get a black screen on login. is there something else I need to do?
<xamithanx> Do you reboot between the purge and install?
<tommym> i do
<tommym> well i believe i did
<tommym> I also make sure to uncomment  waylandenable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf to no avail
<tommym> when I install v.390 or v.396 through software & update -> additional updates it somehow makes those drivers work without needing to uncomment that line
<xamithanx> It detects it and disables wayland automatically
<xamithanx> You could try the nvidia PPA or just install it directly from website if the regular ubuntu repos aren't working
<tommym> I'm pulling them from the nvidia PPA
<tommym> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia this guide says I need linux-restricted-modules-XXX installed, but i don't see those installed nor in a repo on search
<tommym> are those still needed in 18.04?
<xamithanx> Those are for the kernel,  its probably already in there.  I'm still on 16 so I can't really check
<trineroks> https://i.imgur.com/uULIw8F.png why am I coming across this issue when trying to run "sh ./autogen.sh"? I can confirm I am in the right folder which does contain a the shell script "autogen.sh"
<trineroks> if it helps, I am using the Ubuntu terminal for Windows 10
<tommym> windows' WSL is the reason why I switched my desktop to an ubuntu / win10 dual boot
<tommym> try /bin/bash autogen.sh
<trineroks> I'm now getting this
<trineroks> https://i.imgur.com/LUp05kj.png
<trineroks> why does my output look all messed up too, also?
<tommym> dunno, but i think you now have an issue with your script itself
<tommym> but at least bash is now running it
<trineroks> I am ripping my hair out right now. I just want to get this working so I can debug subversion
<xamithanx> You could always make a post on the github WSL issues board
<xamithanx> a gigantic amount of things are still broken in wsl
<tommym> ^ this
<trineroks> oh well that's just great
<tommym> like in order for me to be able to work on web dev projects and open them in atom via my terminal, I had to 1) clone the project to the windows drive that linux mounts 2) install atom in windows 3) create an "atom" alias on the ubuntu side to the .exe file path on windows
<tommym> it was ridiculous
<tommym> and then WSL updates would routinely mess things up
<Fuseteam[m]> oh my goo
<tommym> i use a macbook pro through work but I tried to use WSL for personal stuff on my gaming pc
<tommym> it's not worth it
<tommym> so are the nvidia 384 drivers just not meant to run on 18.04? i'm confused on how this works
<deadbit> Hi guys; does wubi still work?
<tommym> every time i install something from the driver PPA that isn't 390 / 396 meta packages the system black screes on lopin
<deadbit> Ok; I was at the Ubuntu site for certified installs for Dell machines. I'm looking for the 18.04 install with the correct driver for the Dell XPS 13
<deadbit> Does the aetheros driver work with all interfaces on that model? I can't find a clear answer, because they have the general builds and not the specific 9365
<DenSchub8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nacc> deadbit: ime, if you can get a machine with a non-atheros device, you will be happier
<e28> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nacc> deadbit: but i'm not sure which page you are looking at specifically, and what is confusing you htere
<QwertyChouskie> Are there plans to get Linux 4.18 in 18.10?
<nacc> QwertyChouskie: #ubuntu+1
<QwertyChouskie> Trying to use aarch64 Ubuntu on the Pi 3b+
<benoliver99910> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<deadbit> nacc, no that was it
<nacc> deadbit: i've had no troubles, e.g., using intel wifi devices
<deadbit> i didn't want to have to install the atheros devic; only because from experience. it's wonky at best and in ##linux someone just randomly posted 18.04 blew up their networking
<deadbit> nacc, are you saying intel device with atheros?
<nacc> deadbit: no.
<deadbit> ah!
<nacc> deadbit: i'm saying don't use atheros if there is any option
<deadbit> understood. driver:intel
<deadbit> if possible, nacc right?
<nacc> deadbit: as in, configure your laptop to be assembled with an intel wifi device :)
<nacc> right
<deadbit> yes I do; i'm actually using it right now but with windows. I just wanted to make sure there's no bugginess when migrating to ubuntu
<nacc> deadbit: you can always try the live?
<deadbit> it's been a long time for me using ubuntu and i don't remember it well
<deadbit> yeah; i'm doing that next. with nonatheros drivers.
<deadbit> if possible; I got the decent build for the XPS; just got windows in a haste because 18.04 was going to be coming out and i didn't want 16.04
<tommym> when i do apt install nvidia-384 all of the packages it asks to install are labeled as 390
<tommym> https://pastebin.com/Gu2Y8BHx
<tommym> am i missing something here?
<deadbit> maybe a mislabel; i've also seen where they update the repository and not the naming convention
<nacc> tommym: are you on 18.04?
<tommym> I am. Is that why?
<nacc> tommym: did you read the description of the nvidia-384 package?
<tommym> i honestly don't completely know what a transitional package means - is that testing for 390?
<nacc> tommym: it's so people that are upgrading from an older release get the correct version, typically
<nacc> tommym: but the point is the description says that what you are seeing is expected.
<tommym> I see. I am new to this
<tommym> so I need to keep going back until I find one whose description states that it is actually 384?
<nacc> tommym: what?
<nacc> tommym: the nvidia driver for 18.04 is 390, afaik
<tommym> I asked before if drivers below 390 weren't meant to work with 18.04
<nacc> i didn't see that, sorry
<tommym> i'm trying to understand how drivers work in ubuntu - 390 and 396 aren't giving me the best performance on my GTX 970
<qwebirc95846> What linux is best for a desktop computer ? If i can run Windows 7 i can also run Ubuntu ?
<tommym> no worries, i'm just trying to understand is al
<tommym> all *
<nacc> qwebirc95846: this is a support channel. You probably want ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tommym> but if anything below 390 isn't meant to work in 18.04 then that would explain why stuff seems to always break when I install these older versions
<nacc> tommym: i honestly don't know. i don't use any such things.
<tommym> nvidia cards are such a pain in the butt
<batmensch> hey, got a problem with Cosmic Cuttlefish.  Today when I did an update I got a conflict between gnome-session and ubuntu-session, and now gnome is hosed.
<nacc> batmensch: #ubuntu+1
<batmensch> Any thoughts on how to fix it?
<batmensch> nacc: is that a channel to join?
<xamithanx> Yes do it
<nacc> batmensch: yes, 18.10 is not supported here
<batmensch> nacc: thank you.  +1 is telling me I need to be identified with the service.  Not sure how to do that.
<hcaley> nacc: i'm in.  Thank you.
<dexter_> hello
<dexter_> what does it do - du -h /dev/sda1. I get zero. Does it mean zero MB left?
<nacc> dexter_: you don't normally du a disk
<nacc> dexter_: you du paths on your filesystem
<nacc> dexter_: df is what you want if you are querying the disk
<possiblyanowl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<JGalt> having trouble installing 18.04 server dual boot with windows 10.  both are uefi mode.  following the uefi mode instructions.  installer wont let me use the remaining disk space.  the only choice is to use the whole disk thus obliterating windows 10.  help, how do I install this?
<dexter_> macc what does it mean to query the disk?
<nacc> dexter_: you gave it a disk device node (/dev/...)
<nacc> dexter_: what are you trying to do ?
<tomreyn> JGalt: use the alternative server installer
<dexter_> macc check how much space i have on /dev/sda1.
<dexter_> sorry, it's nacc.
<nacc> dexter_: /dev/sda1 is a partiton.
<nacc> dexter_: do you mean how much space you have left on the filesystem on /dev/sda1 ?
<JGalt> alternative server installer?  link?  havn't heard of that.
<nacc> dexter_: use `df -h /dev/sda1`
<nacc> dexter_: or `du -h /path/to/where/sda1/is/mounted`
<tomreyn> JGalt: next to there you downloaded the 'live-server' installer from
<nacc> iirc, one is on cdimage and one is on release
<tomreyn> JGalt: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads#alternate-ubuntu-server-installer
<nacc> and/or that :)
<nacc> there is also #ubuntu-server, fwiw
<dexter_> nacc it worked! So how would I use du instead?
<nacc> dexter_: i just told you?
<aOssed25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<dexter_> nacc, yeah, so I did du -h /dev/sda1 and it returned 0. Did I do it right? Does it mean, that there's zero % left?
<hggdh> dexter_: you don't du block devices, you du directories and files
<nacc> dexter_: no.
<nacc> dexter_: please read what i wrote again
<nacc> dexter_: also consult `man df` and `man du`
<JGalt> tomreyn: the link just indirectly takes me to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ which im pretty sure is the image i already have
<tomreyn> pretty or entoirely sure? what's the name of the iso you downloaded last time?
<nacc> tommym: -live and -server are in different locations
<nacc> tomreyn: --^ rather
<tomreyn> yes, i know
<nacc> JGalt: that's the server iso, which is the old installer
<nacc> JGalt: if you have subiquity, the new installer gui, then you used the -live iso, which is different
<JGalt> nacc: the issue is the old installer isn't giving me the option i need to do a dual boot install.  it only offers to use the whole disk
<tomreyn> no, that's the new live-server installer
<tomreyn> looking like this https://tr1.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2018/05/23/ae080c21-e667-4387-9c33-8858da2e8d34/14a7b1548a68200736b221c89c7bcc81/ubuntu18a.jpg
<nacc> JGalt: that's the new installer, not the old, i think
<nacc> the 'default' server innstaller is the new one
<JGalt> k let me look again
<tomreyn> this is the old / alternate installer https://www.howtoforge.com/images/ubuntu-17.10-artful-aardvark-minimal-server/ubuntu-server-17-10_3.png
<JGalt> yea, just checked, I've got the live one... its a real pita.  I'll try the alt link
<dexter_> nacc thanks
<BlackDalek> Anyone know what could be causing this weird problem? Every time I install Kodi on this system (Ubuntu 16.04.4) the dash crashes when I click the super menu and unity7 terminates and respawns. This continues to happen until I purge kodi and reboot.
<BlackDalek> Then if I reinstall kodi again, the dash crashes again
<ash_worksi> can i check if a process is redirecting? ps aux doesn't show that right?
<Bashing-om> ash_worksi: ' pstree ' ?
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: What source are you installing Kodi from?
<sirriffsalothp> Hi! After the need for passwords in freenode I have trouble autoconnecting to certain channels, and I can't figure out how to keybind so that after I've logged in, I join all my desired channels. Is there a way to configure this?
<sirriffsalothp> I'm using Konversation
<pragmaticenigma> sirriffsalothp: this should help: https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<sirriffsalothp> pragmaticenigma: I've already set this, but once I get logged in it joins the first in the list but doesn't manage the next ones...
<pragmaticenigma> sirriffsalothp: you use the add button for each room you would like to join?
<pragmaticenigma> sirriffsalothp: rather, you enter each room separately, using the add button for each one?
<sirriffsalothp> pragmaticenigma: no, it can take multiple channels in the same list, no? That worked before
<sirriffsalothp> pragmaticenigma: guess I'll do it the hard way then, cheers :)
<pragmaticenigma> sirriffsalothp: no, it might work depending if you use the proper separator, but I'm not familiar with that and not all servers support it
<jennie> hello guys, is there any alternate for this software in Linux world? http://www.tucsen.com/Home/Product/download/dataid/3/id/19.html  its a microcope i want to use in LInux
<sirriffsalothp> pragmaticenigma: hm
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: you can try using the default webcam software like cheeze to see if it works
<pragmaticenigma> !info cheese | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 137 kB, installed size 448 kB
<martyn_h> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, it seems to make no difference what source I install it from. I've tried both the default ubuntu repos and also the official kodi maintainer's ppa... the dash crashing happens with both versions.
<pragmaticenigma> I think since you've been at this for over 24 hours... I'd recommend submitting a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: ^ ^ ^
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, ok
<pragmaticenigma> I believe it to be something specific to your system, (I ran Kodi from the beginning of 16.04 with no issues.) Either the bug report or heading to the KODI forums may produce better results for you
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: ^ ^ ^ (sorry I keep forgetting to tag your nick)
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, it's OK, I saw it
<johnpark_pj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Bilbo> How does one use package manager to remove a kernel? Or otherwise instructions for removing kernels manually or giving update manager sudo permission?
<tomreyn> Bilbo: which ubuntu release? lsb_release -ds
<Bilbo> 16.02
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: there is no Ubuntu release 16.02
<Bilbo> er 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: You can use this guide to remove older, unused kernels: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<Mercster> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: Right now I lack root partition space and can not load new pages, so would you please relay the instructions from that page
<Bilbo> Thats why I want to delete the old kernels in the first place
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: If the package manager is in a consistenet state .. and you have space on the device, then ' sudo apt autoremove ' will also remove old kernels .
<rigel20> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: there is too much information on that page to relay here... plus there are parts of it that help identify the correct approach.
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: If you google for "ubuntu remove unused kernels site:ubuntu.com" it will be the first result
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: All new tabs for my browser auto crash, I can not google a single thing, I can not load a single new webpage
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: The chance of a typo is too great a risk at bricking your machine
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: I've given you two options to view the information. The commands on the page are easy enough to read. I suggest using another computer or a mobile phone to read it.
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: I did not understand even the smallest bit what that typo comment means
<Bilbo> You can suggest all you want about using stuff I don't have, but I still won't have it
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: The answer is... you need to find a way to view that information. There are suggestions based on your system configuration, you need to read the entire document before you even proceed
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: I am sure there are simple instructions for using package manager to remove kernels. Would you please tell me said instructions
<Bilbo> What do I search to find the kernels?
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: they are not simple, the entire document has instructions based on your system setup and configuration.
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: if the command that Bashing-om suggested doesn't work, the alternate method requires much more complex commands
#ubuntu 2018-08-18
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: How do I find the kernels in package manager?
<Bilbo> what do I use for a search?
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: Did the command that Bashing-om work or not?
<Bilbo> I already told you I can view no new webpages
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: There wasn't a web link... you're clearly not engaged in this enough to receive help. I'm done
<Toadisattva> I id a debootstrap install of ubuntu from debian and things have gone okay so far but I'm getting a very curious message "warning: root device /dev/disk/by-partlabel/Root does not exist. I searched the error but didn't find much that relevant to ubuntu/my situation
<Toadisattva> do I just need to create that folder or is there a bigger issue I should be addressing here?
<pragmaticenigma> Toadisattva: This channel can only support offical Ubuntu installs using the install media provided by the Ubuntu website. You will have to find another source for assistance, possibly #linux
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: I have read every single word you wrote to me a second time, I still don't see any instructions other than view X website or google y.
<Toadisattva> okay thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: You didn't read carefully enough. Bashing-om sent you a command to try. You aren't paying close enough attention. This is a delicate matter and I'm not going to be responsbile for you bricking your computer. I'm done trying to help.
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: oops, missed bashings send
<Bilbo> Bashing-om: what is "consistenet"? consistent? What is "Consistent state"? Also I already said I have no space on root partition, will that be a problem for this command?
<xamithanx> If you got no space on root its likely apt won't even run
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: consusyent in that the package manager is not brike 0 no space may be an issye .. try the connabd and see if the package manager tells you " no space on device" .
<Ryuzaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: correct my typing " consusyent in that the package manager is not brike 0 no space may be an issye .. try the
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: consistent in that the package manager is not broke - no space may be an issue .. try the connabd and see if the package manager tells you " no space on device" .
<Bashing-om> command and see if the package manager tells you " no space on device".
<L0j1k24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, are you in?
<r3m21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pragmaticenigma> I believe tomreyn is sleeping at this hour... BlackDalek
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, what is tomreyn's timezone?
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: I have no idea, they are generally not around at this time of day. I made an assumption they are sleeping
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, I see
<BlackDalek> how do I view ownership of files and folders from command line?
<will_wang> ls -l
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: "ls -lo"
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, I was trying the -l or -lo switch but wasn't getting any results I think because the logged in user doesn't have permission. But I worked it out now, I needed to add the -a switch to see the files
<swarfega16> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<BlackDalek> or rather.. all the files in the directory are hidden
<will_wang> if nothing happens, there's no error
<will_wang> in this case, if no results returned, there's no files to show at all
<BlackDalek> yep
<BlackDalek> in this case, the files I wanted to see were .hidden files - the user error was not doing "ls -lo -a" ;)
<pragmaticenigma> BlackDalek: A handy tip... the single letter arguments can be issued together... i.e. "ls -l -o -a" is the same as "ls -loa"
<BlackDalek> pragmaticenigma, that's a handy tip. I always forget
<jeffree> Does anyone know of a screenshot app that can open a dialogue to input metadata like a description after the screenshot is taken?
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: cheese does not detect my micrscope at all
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: that would mean that the microscope is unlikely to be support in Linux.
<jennie> ok :(
<jennie> what does it take to make driver for it?
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: From the documentation on the page, it appeared to make heavy use of MS Windows features to operate. You may find help searching the web for the model number of the microscope and using the keyword linux or Ubuntu.
<JGalt> tomreyn: thanks, old installer much better & easier, not the frustrating pita of the live server iso
<JGalt> nacc: tnx 2u as well
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: My initial searches show a lot of homebrew attempts but nothing successful
<jennie> ok thanks for searching :)
<yomommas> yo
<Reincarnate5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<dan-0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Bilbo> Bashing-om: How do I "try the connabd"? Will lack of space also bust uninstall? Can I uninstall with zero space on root partition?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: That was me not paying attention to what I was typing. do in terminal ' sudo apt autoremove ' and if pronolems paste the output in a pastebin site.
<Bashing-om> problems*
<Helenah> Hi
<rabbitnightmare> I have a question related to an open source security camera, there are a bunch of apps that support this camera, hootoo ht-ip206, the cd comes with iSpy for Windows but the  iSpy but shinobi cctv lists the camera fine
<rabbitnightmare> how do I connect the camera to my wifi
<rabbitnightmare> so I can add it to the software
<rabbitnightmare> even iSpy in wine works fine but no matter what I use, it assumes its connected to my wifi
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: how is this camera open source?
<Helenah> What's the best approach to creating an Ubuntu 18.04 based distro?
<tomreyn> Helenah: maybe this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Thorne2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<rabbitnightmare> tomreyn: its hootoo they make all their hardware open source
<rabbitnightmare> Helenah: pinguy builder
<rabbitnightmare> I like pinguy builder because it works for more than just Ubuntu, its actually distro inspecific
<rabbitnightmare> https://fosspost.org/tutorials/create-linux-distribution-based-on-ubuntu
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: i can't seem to find any source code, just https://pierrekim.github.io/blog/2017-03-08-camera-goahead-0day.html - which i guess is not what you mean by 'open source'
<Delvien> open source HW != linux support
<tomreyn> oh open hardware schematics, ok.
<rabbitnightmare> tomreyn: no hootoo are a company that use hardware components that support open source, you can use it with anything, bsd included, hurd if you were suicidal
<logikos> So I have a QNAP nas that had 4 bays which I did a raid-10 on, but after many years there is now an issue with bay4 ... it is the nas, the drives are fine.  I've attached all 4 drives to my linux box .. how do I setup the raid here so that I can access the data please?
<rabbitnightmare> I buy hardware that supports open standards etc
<Delvien> rabbitnightmare: if that were true, you would see some drivers or a guide on how to get it to work with linux, i see nothing.
<rabbitnightmare> Delvien: it just works with any cctv camera software
<rabbitnightmare> it even works with cheese
<tomreyn> that's a different matter
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: do you run ubuntu on it?
<Delvien> logikos: typically thats set up via your mobo or intel raid, or a raid controller
<rabbitnightmare> tomreyn: its a security camera
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: so?
<Delvien> logikos: Check your mobo to see if it supports raid, is my first suggestion
<rabbitnightmare> it doesnt run an OS
<Delvien> rabbitnightmare: I mean, you are in an OS support channel :P
<rabbitnightmare> right I was assuming that there might be some other people smart in here who run Ubuntu who happen to own businesses of their own who choose to use open standard hardware to support themselves
<rabbitnightmare> sorry I guess I overestimated the intillect level of the Ubuntu community
<Delvien> rabbitnightmare: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/awesome-diy-security-camera-clients-linux/ I know nothing of cctv
<logikos> Delvien: I think my motherboard does support it but figured doing it in linux would be easier ... also I'm concerned ... will it auto-magicly realize that there was a raid already connecting the 4 drives ... as I do not want to lose the data ...
<Delvien> Come in here, and insult the intelligence of everyone here because we dont know about your chinese made backdoor camera? Sounds legit rabbitnight :)
<tomreyn> Delvien: they're gone
<Delvien> tomreyn: Nothing of value was lost this day
<Delvien> logikos: rebuilding an array can lose data. You may want to google how to avoid that.
<Delvien> logikos: you could also reach out to qnap for support
<logikos> Delvien: I tried reaching out to QNAP ... my device is out of warranty ... so... they are not helping
<Helenah> So with pinguy builder, can it be used to create an installation disk?
<logikos> as only bay 4 is bad my goal was to put 2 drives in bays 1 and 2 and create a raid 1 ... mount the old raid in my PC .. and transfer the data back to the NAS but on 2 drives rather than 4
<logikos> but to do that I need to somehow mount the raid built with the qnap nas in my linux box
<Delvien> logikos: what qnap device did you have?
<logikos> I don't care if it is even read only
<logikos> TS-431
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah: Unfortunately we cannot support pinguy builder... you will need to reach out to their community for assistance
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: Many NAS devices use a custom software setup to control their RAIDs, many will not easily transfer to another system or computer. I would suggest collecting all the data you can off the drive while they're in the NAS. Then build a new NAS system with the drives
<Delvien> logikos: So with only one bay dead... you should still be able to see your data with a raid 10
<Delvien> enough to at least transfer it off
<Delvien> logikos: pretty much what pragmaticen said :)
<logikos> Delvien: yes, It will let me get to the data, but the dilemma is where to transfer it to... I have 2 extra drives that are large enough to contain the data, however if I transfer it to those drives from the NAS then I will not be transfering the data back into another raid ... I would have to transfer twice, from Raid to drive in pc, then from pc back into a raid 1
<Delvien> logikos: how much data are we talking about?
<logikos> If I could mount the raid 10 in my pc then I would be able to build the raid 1 in the NAS and transfer it from one raid to another ... once
<logikos> 1.5TB
<logikos> i have 6x 2TB drives ... the 4 that made up the original raid and 2 extra
<logikos> so i have plenty of space
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: you're missing my point. the ability of being able to reuse those drives in a new RAID setup without data loss is not possible
<Delvien> logikos: Its not elequent but its the price you pay for a NAS device like that.
<Delvien> eloquent*
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: what good is a NAS with raid 10 if I can not pull data off the drives if the NAS fails
<logikos> this is not logical ...
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: we're talking about a temporary movement of data, and with 2, 2TB drives, you have enough space to back up your data
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: You said that you were using RAID 10... which means you only need 3 functional drives to recover the data
<Delvien> logikos: its rare that a bay dies  in my experience, they dont sell you on that, they sell you on DRIVES dying.
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: that is assuming that the makers of that NAS and the method you used to set it up, are using standard practices
<defame> hi
<Bilbo> I was told sudo apt autoremove can be used to remove all my old kernels, but it did not remove any kernels
<Bilbo> Bashing-om:
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: Then your machine is beyond help. your remaining option is to back up your data to another drive, wipe the system and start over
<Bilbo> That seems like a drastic conclusion
<Delvien> it does lol
<Helenah> heh
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: You can't follow simple commands here, and you expect us to hold your hand through what is a delicate operation
<Delvien> Bilbo: https://gist.github.com/ipbastola/2760cfc28be62a5ee10036851c654600 ive followed this myself with success.
<Bilbo> how do I give sudo control to update manager so I can use it to remove kernels?
<logikos> Delvien: there are several long forums about people having the same issue with the QNAP nas ... seems a power issue which over time affects the back board the drives mount into so .. for QNAP this is not rare at all
<Delvien> Bilbo: sudo is just "super user do" when you run "sudo THECOMMANDYOUWANT" you are running "THECOMMANDYOUWANT" with super user
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: with a raid 10 I would only need 2 of the 4 drives to get the data ... as long as it is the correct 2
<Bilbo> well thanks to autoremove it removed a earlier version of a game so I got a tiny bit of space for using the web but there is also the issue of your link requiring registration to view the page Delvien
<Delvien> Bilbo: its github, register then?
<Bilbo> Delvien: Yes, but I don't know what command you use to get update manager
<Bilbo> meh, got a registration free page?
<Delvien> Bilbo: when you say update manager, do you mean apt?
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: Delvien so you both agree, to get the data I need to put the drives back in the NAS and transfer it to my pc, then create a new raid in the NAS and transfer it back again...
<Bilbo> im not sure
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: not exactly
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: at least not the part about putting the data back in that NAS
<Delvien> Bilbo registration free page? Register with fake data if you have a tinfoil hat on
<Delvien> logikos: first part of getting the data off yes, but I wouldnt use that nas again.
<pragmaticenigma> Delvien: the page doesn't require any registration. Bilbo is trolling us and can't figure out how to scroll down a page
<logikos> my wife is upset because the nas contains many educational videos we play for the kids on the tv ... and right now she can't play them .. so i'm trying to get that back up
<logikos> obviously I should buy a new nas and put the data on that
<logikos> but for now ... so that she can get the videos...
<logikos> it has a built in DLNA server
<Bilbo> it still requires email verification and stuff... not paranoia, more irritation.
<logikos> which our tv can see
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: Sign in to GitHub to continue to Gist, no scroll down option
<logikos> i actually considered hosting a DLNA server from my computer if i could get the raid up here
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: then I would focus on backing up the stuff on those drives for now... then at least you have a backup should the whole thing fail. I wouldn't add anymore new stuff to those drives
<Delvien> ^
<Delvien> I concur
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: i understand, it just seems odd to have to 'backup' data from a raid 10...
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: I litterally went to the site from the link Delvien provided and while there is signup button at the top of the screen. nothing prevented me from viewing the page
<logikos> as all 4 drives are still good ... it should be backed up lol
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: My rule of thumb... 1 back up is none, 2 back ups is 1
<logikos> but if only the QNAP can reliably host the drives ... that is my problem
<Delvien> logikos: Yes, but without that NAS fully functional, putting those drives in another system and retaining the array, is not likely
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: to go with that 3-2-1 backups... 3 backups, 2 different types of media or storage containers, and 1 offsite
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: Well I got something different, but then I tried again to confirm before grumbling that, and it works without registration now
<defame> hi
<defame> i have a problem
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | defame
<ubottu> defame: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Delvien> I use a NAS, an external high capacity drive, and cloud. Never keep on 1 device things you dont want to lose. :)
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: I get your point ... but the NAS if full of mostly multimedia ... can can be re-ripped from original dvd's or downloaded .. it isn't that sensitive ...
<logikos> not that I want to go though the work of doing that again lol
<defame> Delvien, why
<Bilbo> Delvien: It seems this is designed to work after you remove the old versions not before... So it can't actually be used to remove the old versions, according to this. So I still don't know how to remove these old kernels. Well at least with my browser working again I'll scroll up and view a few webpages linked earlier, latter
<Delvien> bilbo im not sure what you mean, but it states what to do
<pragmaticenigma> defame: do you have a Ubuntu support question? Please ask it... this is not a chat room... if you would like to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Delvien> run the first command to get the list of kernels installed, remove the old kernels one at a time
<Bilbo> I got to go, i'll leave this chat open for a bit if anyone can help me with removing my excess kernels please post here with my name and ill try it latter
<Delvien> Bilbo: I gave you all the information you need to get it done, everything is on the web page.
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: Delvien so .. if I look into replacing the NAS .. is there some other solution that would work better .. so that if this happens again in the future it wont be as big of a deal... suppose I had 8TB of data .. that would REALLY suck to transfer
<logikos> and I would have to purchase new drives just to do it...
<Bilbo> Delvien: ah yeah, my mistake, I misread it. hmm ok
<logikos> or suppose the qnap device failed ... then the drives are ... worthless .. even though it is raid 10
<pragmaticenigma> Delvien: as I said... they're trolling
<logikos> I thought (incorrectly obviously) that I could mount any one of the drives from a raid 10 and get the data off of it
<Bilbo> still seems like it would be time consuming, I got alot of old kernels
<logikos> using madam or something
<Delvien> raid 10 only protects you against drives failing, not the system taht runs the raid 10 :P
<Bilbo> I wish there was a quicker way to remove them all
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: proper maintenance would prevent this
<Delvien> Bilbo: ^
<Bilbo> pragmaticenigma: By "proper maintenance" you mean?
<Bilbo> Let me rephrase that since I phrased it so poorly. What do you mean by "proper maintenance"?
<Delvien> pragmaticen I like to give the benefit of the doubt, sometimes im pleasantly surprised.
<Bilbo> What does "proper maintenance" consist of?
<Delvien> Bilbo: If after several kernel installs you went back and cleared ones you would never use again, instead of years down the road worrying about it
<Delvien> Rule of thumb for me, keep the newly installed kernel, and the last working kernel, all others are not necessary
<Bilbo> Delvien: Well its not years of kernels. And whether I do it one at a time then or latter, still the same amount of time
<Bilbo> Actually slightly quicker to do it at one time
<Bilbo> And I still wish there was a faster way
<Bilbo> Like that I could mass select the kernels with a cursor drag and delete them, or something
<Delvien> Bilbo: somehow I highly doubt that you have enough kernels to effect your disk space that much, if not years of upgraded kernels. unless you were doing something odd, or simply did not make the partitions big enough to scale
<Bilbo> or that I could program it to delete old kernels automatically
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: Proper maintaince is learning how the operating system works and what you have to do to maintain it. Like in this case, the application apt and apt-get both give out information that there are unused applications on the computer. it also gives instructions on how to remove the unused applications.
<Delvien> bilbo so the funny story in all this, is there is a kernel tool to do that. Ukuu. Google it, but this is not canonical-made and this channel nor I will offer support on this
<pragmaticenigma> Bilbo: proper maintenance in this case would be to run "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" once a month. Which would remove old kernels as well as other orphaned software that is no longer needed by the system.
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: It is possible to recover the raw data, but data striping from raid 0 means you won't be able to recover complete files
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: also it assumes the software managing the raid 10 was adhering to the standards. many don't.
<Delvien> Like readynas and their raid-x (lol why though)
<logikos> ... *sigh* So the best I can do to make my wife happy is to put the drives back in the NAS (at least bays 1-3) .. put a 2TB hdd in my computer and copy everything off the nas onto it... then host my own DLNA server from the computer while I purchase a new NAS
<Bashing-om> Bilbo: One can "automagically" remove old kernels - once the sytem is stable. see the file " /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades " .
<logikos> or instead of buying a new nas I setup some sync to some cloud hosting service large enough to host the data
<logikos> that way I do not have to worry about hardware failures
<gdibass> Anyone had any issues with Firefox not playing audio from *some* video sources?
<gdibass> not like... all videos from a source, but just some videos
<gdibass> from youtube/various sources
<Delvien> logikos: I use a duplicati docker for that.
<logikos> gdbass yeah, I can not remember what it is called but you have to config firefox for those special videos ... some legal junk
<gdibass> logikos,  the DMCA setting?
<Delvien> what video sources?
<gdibass> I've seen it with Youtube, reddit videos and vimeo so far
<gdibass> not all videos just some
<gdibass> I figured it was a codec thing
<logikos> gdibass: that sounds right
<Delvien> disable hardware acceleration in firefox, close browser, see if that fixes
<logikos> Delvien: hmm, i love docker .. i'll look into that
<Delvien> logikos: you may look into building your own nas, honestly, it might be cheaper
<logikos> not sure what it uses for the cloud storage ... I suppose it is configurable
<Delvien> freenas has docker support
<Delvien> unraid too, but unraid costs $$
<Delvien> logikos: duplicati can send to all kinds of cloud storage, onedrive, gdrive, amazon, etc etc
<gdibass> Nope, hardware accel didn't do it
<Delvien> gdibass: you closed all firefox instances?
<logikos> I have enough sata ports on my main computer to host it .. but my own computer gets rebooted and used for many other things, figured a separate device would be better
<gdibass> Yeah
<Delvien> are you using HDMI sound?
<Delvien> or analog
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: Is this a recent install of Ubuntu... or one that you have had going for awhile?
<logikos> plus QNAP had a nice http gui and built in DLNA etc
<gdibass> Neither, firewire
<logikos> so i was being lazy
<logikos> lol
<gdibass> pragmaticenigma, yes, within the last few weeks
<Delvien> firewire? whoa what year is it
<gdibass> Installed it about 2 weeks ago
<gdibass> Delvien, hah, it's a musician's audio interface
<Delvien> gdibass: my question remains! :P
<gdibass> They're actually pretty standard
<gdibass> https://us.focusrite.com/firewire-audio-interfaces/saffire-pro-14
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: it's possible that the source material is attempting some DMCA stuff to prevent sampling the audio via the firewire channel.
<gdibass> Need it for the outputs to big monitors
<pragmaticenigma> DRM not DMCA
<gdibass> most interfaces are just 1/4" out
<gdibass> DRM that's it
<gdibass> Huh yeah maybe
<gdibass> let me try out of HDMI
<logikos> for me all videos play in firefox, but not opera (yes I use opera)
<logikos> so *shrugs*
<logikos> my issue is not a DRM issue though
<gdibass> Shit
<gdibass> Yeah it plays out of HDMI
<gdibass> Weird
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: Please be mindfull of language
<logikos> I do not care enough to figure out how to get it to work in opera .. i just play them in firefox or chrome lol
<Delvien> gdibass: close firefox (ctrl Q) open terminal, run firefox via terminal, open video, see if error spits out
<gdibass> Ahh sorry
<gdibass> I've got a foul mouth :/
<gdibass> I get a message, but I get it with both HDMI and firewire
<Delvien> pastebin it, unless its one line then paste it here
<gdibass> ###!!! [Parent][DispatchAsyncMessage] Error: PClientSourceOp::Msg___delete__ Route error: message sent to unknown actor ID
<Delvien> and when u got that error did audio play?
<gdibass> and I get that on every video
<gdibass> No, I get that even when it plays
<gdibass> so, not likely to be related
<Delvien> and youre using pulseaudio right?
<gdibass> No I'm not
<Delvien> IIRC, FF only works with pulse
<Delvien> this seems like a FF problem, not an ubuntu problem.
<gdibass> Strange... it works fine with most videos
<gdibass> Yeah I agree
<gdibass> because they work in Chrome
<Helenah> gdibass: Don't we all, meaning with the foul mouth.
<gdibass> Heh, not the first time I've been chastised for cursing in here :P
<Delvien> gdibass: by that sentiment, my bike CAN ride on the highway, but it will never go as fast as a car :P
<Helenah> Me neither, it's easy to forget which environment you're in.
<gdibass> Delvien, Biking used to be allowed on the highway about a mile down the road from me :P
<gdibass> they just finished a bike path though so not any more
<gdibass> Let me try with pulse
<Delvien> :)
<Delvien> gdibass: just so youre aware, that error message, has many bug reports and threads, give it the good ol'googlin
<Guest79227> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<gdibass> Yeah I figured it wasn't related...
<gdibass> Wow, so this is interesting
<gdibass> It sees an audio stream from firefox, but the volume level is through the floor
<gdibass> This has to be a codec/sampling rate thing
<Delvien> so its negative? lol
<gdibass> lol not literally, it's just really low
<Delvien> pavucontrol, it may prove useful
<gdibass> Yeah that's what I'm looking at
<pragmaticenigma> if not pulse what have you been using gdibass ?
<Delvien> alsa my guess
<gdibass> Whatever the default sound controller is
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: that would imply pulse
<Delvien> well pulse has been default for years
<gdibass> Didn't realize that was the default
<Delvien> i remember the transition, it was heckin good time
<gdibass> I didn't have the Pulsecontrol set up so
<gdibass> I think I know what's going on
<gdibass> It's treating my saffire as a surround sound interface
<gdibass> left center/right center aren't playing anything
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: it rides on topic of ALSA which is only capable of handling one sound source at a time. Pulse enables duplexing of multiple streams into a single stream that gets fed to ALSA
 * pragmaticenigma using the wrong words to describe things I know much about
<Jgalt> just got ubuntu 18.04 server installed on my laptop.  how can i get the intel wifi driver and associated firmware working such that im not tied to ethernet?
<Jgalt> believe its iwlwifi
<pragmaticenigma> Jgalt: most of the intel chipsets are supported by default without additional software
<Antimateria> wow is this a functional chat or only a fake group of automatically words?
<gdibass> Hello my fellow Automatically Words
<Antimateria> omg
<Goop> What is the *most* optimal way to get a graphical interface over the network of a Ubuntu Desktop, on a Ubuntu Server, all using LTS 16.04?
<Delvien> I want to be in a group, real or fake, of automatically words.
<Jgalt> pragmaticenigma: ok the card is there but not configured.  how can it be configured on boot?
<Jgalt> ...most often via dhcp
<Delvien> Goop:  you mean remote access, or something like ssh -x ?
<Goop> Yes
<Goop> remote access, like VNC or RDP.
<pragmaticenigma> Jgalt: read up on netplan, which is what Ubuntu Server uses to manage the network connections
<Delvien> RDP is not plausible on ubuntu (in my experience freerdp stinks) VNC would be your best bet, tigervpn or tightvnc, plent of guides online
<Delvien> theres also teamviewer if u want to go the non-free option
<Delvien> or even less free, chrome remote desktop
<Goop> Delvien, The problem is, I can't seem to ever get a good client that hooks up to a good server software, allows me to resize monitors when I resize the client window, and that actually shows the default Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 environment.
<Goop> I keep seeing stuff like XFCE, but I don't like the desktop environment, I want it to look like the actual Ubuntu Desktop.
<Delvien> Goop: Welcome to the world of remote access (GUI) with linux.
<Delvien> freenx might be a good option for you
<Delvien> nomachine runs it iirc
<pragmaticenigma> Jgalt: I wish I had more information, but I'm more familiar with the graphical side of Ubuntu. #ubuntu-server is a great channel for the terminal side of setup
<Delvien> but if its "free" you may want to research
<Delvien> ah i didnt see the server part
 * Delvien reading is hard
<gdibass> I think I'm just going to use Chrome lol
<gdibass> Delvien, it's not that hard as long as you are an Automatically Words
<Delvien> gdibass: honestly, FF has been complete garbo for me.
<Delvien> haha.
<gdibass> Yeaaaah I've gone back and forth
<gdibass> I like it better on OSX, but just barely
<gdibass> on Ubuntu it doesn't seem to be up to snuff
<tomreyn> Goop: have a look at x2go, its the better of the free NX variants
<Delvien> chrome has better extensions at this point.. Also i can open up word docs right into my office 365 word online
<Goop> Other problem I am always running into is trying to that there never seems to be a monitor or desktop environment server to connect to when running these VNC things.
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: Dynamic resizing of the desktop is a feature native to RDP and Microsoft. I haven't seen anything in the Linux world support that out of the box. Most of the VNC clients are viewers, they send only keyboard and mouse commands, not environment dimensions
<Jgalt> pragmaticenigma: any idea what's up?  ubuntu server seems to disallow thost that join from speaking
<pragmaticenigma> Jgalt: due to recent spam attacks, many of the rooms require you to register your handle/nickk/screenname
<pragmaticenigma> !nick | Jgalt
<ubottu> Jgalt: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Delvien> pragmaticenigma: Goop unless you are running virtualbox Vms, with guest additions.. (which virtualbox does have an RDP server built in) but I think you are looking for your server  with a GUI, not vms?
<pragmaticenigma> !register | Jgalt
<ubottu> Jgalt: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Goop> Delvien, it sounds weird, but I want to use a server as a remote desktop, where I can click around and Google things like a normal computer.
<Delvien> Goop are you running headless?
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: I have x11vnc setup on my machine to auto run after I have logged in locally. which allows me to "share" my desktop remotely. The XFCE you mentioned is when configuring to use xrfb methods, which benefit from lightweight desktop environments
<Jgalt> I'm registered with freenode... forgot password to auth though
<pragmaticenigma> Jgalt: that should be all it takes to get you going then :-)
<Jgalt> should auth with services take care of +v in ubuntu-server?
<Goop> pragmaticenigma, I don't think I care about lightweight environment, I want the nice, full Ubuntu desktop experience.
<Delvien> Goop: At that point why bother running ubuntu-server then?
<Goop> pragmaticenigma, the issue with using x11vnc is that it can't seem to find the server/monitor, even though I installed the ubuntu-desktop packages.
<Delvien> just run ubuntu desktop and install the server portions you need
<Goop> Delvien, because it is the image I was given by Google.
<Delvien> Goop: Are you running headless?
<Goop> Delvien, yes, I am running headless, it is a Google Cloud instance.
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: x11vnc needs to have the desktop already loaded to work best... it needs "the magic cookie" to hook into the display manager to display the desktop. If you execute it after establishing a session, it will find it automatically
<Delvien> Goop: like pragmaticen said, x2go might be a good option.
<Delvien> or that
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: this is what I launch after successfully logging in: x11vnc -display :0 -forever -loop -noxdamage -repeat -skip_lockkeys -noxrecord -rfbport 5900 -shared
<pragmaticenigma> note that I do not have it password protected
<Goop> Okay, I got this going. I'm using x11vnc, and I think I played around with the .xstartup file, and so now I got into a VNC client and it isn't showing the left-menu, top bar, but I see the desktop background and can right-click it.
<Goop> The cursor is an X instead of a pointer.
<Delvien> pragmaticen the humanity.
<pragmaticenigma> Delvien: I'm the only occupant of the local network, and the port is not exposed to the internet
<pragmaticenigma> at least I hope it's not
<jmadero> suggestion for dvd authoring software for 18.04?
<Delvien> Goop: https://github.com/raspberrypi/documentation/pull/292 a little googling goes a long way
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero: This channel isn't the best choice for asking for software recommendations. You should try the #ubuntu-offtopic for recommendations
<Goop> Delvien, not really concerned about the X right now.
<Goop> What is the left-menu called? It's functionally equivelant to Windows Task Bar
<Delvien> pragmaticen try telnetting to the port to see if its open :P
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: commonly referred to as the taskbar in Ubuntu as well... also known as the dash
<pragmaticenigma> it's not open on the gateway firewall
<Delvien> thats fair
<Delvien> I am paranoid about anything without a password at the minimum, even if local-only :)
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: I believe .xstartup gets processed to early and the hooks x11vnc needs aren't avaialble fully... which is giving you an incomplete desktop
<Delvien> long long ago i had an exposed vnc with no password, bad things ensued, learned my lesson
<pragmaticenigma> Delvien: It's easy enough to add in... I just rebuilt this machine after a HD crash... still fine tuning higher priorities
<Goop> What is a good set of commands to run in a bash script to make sure everything on a Ubuntu desktop environment gets "loaded" (for lack of a better term)?
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: what I did is added that x11vnc line I posted earlier to a bash script. and then set the bash script to run in Gnome/KDE's autostart configuration tool
<Delvien> pragmaticen fair enough :)
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: this help page also discusses and suggests how to configure x11vnc for various setups
<pragmaticenigma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<dysfigured10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Goop> I still am having issues, even reading the Ubuntu help page, with getting all of the desktop environment to load. I still don't see the taskbar, dash, or the top bar.
<echosector0> exit
<mobile_c> how do i get apt to list packages that can be piped to xargs
<mobile_c> other than qtwebkit5-examples/bionic 5.9.1+dfsg-2 amd64
<mobile_c> eg like aptitude search ^qt* -F %p but the apt equivilant
<thalaiva> rosco_y u can do but i am not sure whether ur data is corrupted or not once check in youtube buddy
<mobile_c> welp this works xP "sudo apt install $(aptitude search ^qt* -F %p | grep -v -e ^quake-engine$ -e ^quake-engine-server$ -e :i386$ -e qt4-default -e qemu-user-static)"
<guest> glmark2 results for ubuntu is 1574 and lubuntu is 1440 ,it shows that ubuntu have better gfx performance than lubuntu?
<Ben64> guest: no
<guest> Ben64: then how ubuntu have more glmark2 result?
<Ben64> benchmarks aren't accurate
<guest> Ben64: i will see any performance improvement while playing 720p video in lubuntu over ubuntu? i have intel skylake hd 520 gfx
<guest> ?
<BlackDalek> If I use mv to move directory ~/xyz1 and its subdirectories to a new location ~/xyz2/ which has existing files located in identically names subdirectories, then what happens? Do the identical directories get replaced by the contents of the source or do the source files just merge with what already exists?
<hankpete> anybody online?
<hankpete> asl?
<hankpete> jk
<patr0clus> Only Zool
<hankpete> patr0clus, there is no Zool
<patr0clus> that is Zool Automated Demon Answering Service....
<patr0clus> "Hello, may I help you"?
<hankpete> wait, are you zool?
<patr0clus> Im Zool's wife...he's in the shower...
<patr0clus> Can I help you?
<hankpete> No, i'm just bored
<hankpete> nice too meet you Ms. Zool
<patr0clus> Thats why hes showering
<patr0clus> Its not easy now with no one believing in demons and all.
<patr0clus> Its not like the 1980s.
<hankpete> oh man, life must be rough for you guys
<hankpete> i feel
<patr0clus> Hes trying to find work, but light assembly is such a waste of a supernatural demons talents.
<patr0clus> you know?
<hankpete> oh i bet.
<patr0clus> Oh, shit...he fell in the shower again...brb.
<hankpete> maybe he can find the lament configuration and get some real demon shit going
<hankpete> ok bi
<BlackDalek> I have a backup tarball archive of an ubuntu 16.04 system extracted to a folder "/old-home" on an Ubuntu 18.04.1 system. I want to restore the backed up home folder and contents from 16.04 to the new home folder on 18.04.1. Should I use rsync for this?
<patr0clus> how can i change my dns settings? Resolf.conf not being able to be edited...
<patr0clus> resolv.cong*
<patr0clus> conf. (damn hotdog fingers)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you can just change ownership of the restored files and then move it in place
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, so... "chown -R ilyekkakai /path_to_backup" ?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: have you already created a system user which has the same name as the the one which used to own those restored files on the old system?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so ilyekkakai was the previous user name and it is going to be the username again?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes.. the new system user has identical name
<tomreyn> ok
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, correct
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, is this going to make things difficult?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: no, that's a good foundation. when you do "ls -l /old-home" does it say "ilyekkakai ilyekkakai" there for everything?
<tomreyn> i.e. on the 3rd and 4th column
<patr0clus> well, you probably get some good bacon.
<patr0clus> theres quite a bit here at local farms.
<lotuspsychje> patr0clus: can we help you?
<patr0clus> whoops
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it says "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Feb  3  2016 home"
<patr0clus> that was not for this room.
<patr0clus> just about the dns
<patr0clus> how can i alter my dns permanently ?
<patr0clus> that is, since resolv.conf is not able to be edited.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, how about the new home?
<lotuspsychje> patr0clus: https://itsfoss.com/resolvconf-permanent-ubuntu/
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the new home folder says "drwxr-xr-x 19 ilyekkakai ilyekkakai 4096 Aug 15 07:43 ilyekkakai"
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: also, can you tell me the full paths of both the restored backup and the new home directory we want to put the files to?
<patr0clus> thx
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: here's a guess: restored backup: /old-home/home/ilyekkakai  new home directory: /home/ilyekkakai
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, close but... new home /home/ilyekkakai old home /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ilyekkakai
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: is there something else in /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ other than "ilyekkakai"?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn probably was a bad idea putting the old home inside the new home
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's not an issue
<BlackDalek> there may be a couple of new files in the newly created home directory.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, but please answer my question
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: is there something else in /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ other than "ilyekkakai"?
<BlackDalek> sorry. I misread... no.. there is only the old-home backup
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: can you run " ls /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ " and tell me what is returned?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it lists ilyekkakai
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ok, now the same elsewhere: "ls /home/"
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that returns same result
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: run this: sudo chown -R ilyekkakai:ilyekkakai /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ilyekkakai
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: be very careful to type this correctly
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it completed
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay so we changed all the files and directories in /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ilyekkakai so they now belong to user "ilyekkakai" and group "ilyekkakai"
<tomreyn> -R is for recursive, so all subdirectories and files in there.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that's what it looked like
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: are you currently logged in as user ilyekkakai?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then now is the time to reboot into recovery. do you know how to do this?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I got to press something during boot up... which key is it?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: are you chatting fomr this same computer you're setting this up on or from a different one?
<tomreyn> *from
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I'm on a different computer
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, good. during boot, press shift or escape a couple times until you get to see the grub menu.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then select Advanced, and the recovery option for the newest kernel.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: once you'r eon the recovery menu, select the option to enable networking, then the one on the bottom to enter a root shell
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I see grub menu but no recovery menu
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you see "Advanced options for..."
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. I found it under advanced
<tomreyn> good, did you enable networking and drop to the root shell prompt, yet?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I enabled networking... then it's displaying lines of  [ ok ] blah blah blah
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so it's not returning to the menu?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no. It seems to be stuck
<tomreyn> i got the same on my VM here, this would seem tobe a bug
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, at top it says "/lib/recovery-mode/recovery-mneu: line 75 /ec..... . No such file"
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i have this, too. press ctrl-alt-c, then the system will boot up fully, and you can repeat it.
<BlackDalek> then is halted at "[ok] Stqarted load/Save RF Kill switch status"
<tomreyn> just dont select the network option this time, drop to a root shell directly
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. restarting it
<tomreyn> okay, tell me when you're at the root prompt
<tomreyn> (press Enter for maintenance when offered)
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it's asking me to press Enter for maintenance or Ctrl-D
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: see the line above of what you just typed
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I pressed enter... nothing happened
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I didn't hit the key hard enough evidently. It worked now
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I am at a root prompt
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, now type: mount -o remount,rw /
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: does it report an error, or nothing at all?
<BlackDalek> toreyn it just accepted the command and returned no output
<tomreyn> by default at this stage of the boot the / ("root") file system is mounted in read-only mode, so no changes can be made to files. we're now remounting it read-writable
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: now type: sudo mount -o remount,rw /home
<tomreyn> does it report an error, or nothing at all?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, again.. nothing
<tomreyn> i dont know whether you created /home as a separate mount point, so whether a separate file system is mounted there. if there is a separate file system there, we should mount this in read-write mode, too
<tomreyn> no error, so apparently you have a separate /home partition / file system (separate from / )
<tomreyn> can you confirm this with 'df -h'? does it list a line about /home
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I made no changes to the default mount points when the system was installed
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, i'm not sure how exactly you installed, though, so let's verify this quickly
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> can you confirm this with 'df -h'? does it list a line about /home ?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I see nothing mentioning "home". It was installed using a DVD installer
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I see /dev /run / /dev/shm /run/lock /sys/fs/cgroup but no /home
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: can you tell me what the output of df -h is? list only lines which start with /dev
<tomreyn> (i.e. where the Filesystem starts with "/dev")
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, one line only: /dev/sda1 909G 410G 453G 48% /
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, now i'm puzzled why the "sudo mount -o remount,rw /home" command didnt return an error message. but i think we can ignore this
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: now run this: mv /home/ilyekkakai/old-home/home/ilyekkakai /home/ilyekkakai-old
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then: mv /home/ilyekkakai /home/ilyekkakai-old/ilyekkakai-new
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then: mv /home/ilyekkakai-old /home/ilyekkakai
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: we have then reversed the situation. the backup you restored into a subdirectory of the 'new' ilyekkakai home directory previiously is now the proper /home/ilyekkakai directory, so the settings stored there will be loaded on next GUI login.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: what you used to have in the new /home/ilyekkakai you created when you setup the new ubuntu and logged into the graphical desktop there is still available in a subdirectory, so at /home/ilyekkakai/ilyekkakai-new
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. I made all the moves. Hopefully what you say is correct ;)
<milky18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i'm sure it is if you ran those commands precisely as typed. ;)
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, shall I reboot it now?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: when you have run those three 'mv' commands, and none of them returned an error, then let's reboot once more and login into the 'old' and restored user account
<tomreyn> just type " reboot "
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there were no errors and the PC is rebooting
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it is possible that the login to the old users' home directory will fail or will report some errors. if so, we'll need to start with a fresh user account instead (or the one you created after inatalling 18.04) and then cherry pick files to move back into place from the old user account.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it logged in successfully. It hasn't shown any errors. Only the "What new in Ubuntu" window popped up
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: good. so if you'll open a file browser you should see the "ilyekkakai-new" directory in there. unless you created anything important after installing ubuntu 18.04 i suggest you just delete this directory to not irritate the user.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: and i thik this concludes it for now, unless you have questions?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it all looks to have transpired as you predicted
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, do I need to do anything with the /etc backup?
<benny28> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this would help to find out whether there were other users setup on the system, and to recreate them if needed. but if everything seems to work fine, neither of the two tar.gz archives are needed anymore, and you can now setup a proper backup again.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, good. Thanks. You may sleep again now.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ;-) thats kind of you. ttyl.
<cl0wnaxe> hello
<ELQEYNN> In the last few years, Linux users felt that antivirus is not really necessary. Do you people still feel thta way?
<ELQEYNN> In the last few years, Linux users felt that antivirus is not really necessary. Do you people still feel that way?
<cl0wnaxe> so cant get my linux mint to connect to my printer over my network
<lotuspsychje> !mint | cl0wnaxe
<ubottu> cl0wnaxe: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ELQEYNN> Do you Ubuntu users feel that antivurus is really necessary?
<ELQEYNN> Do you Ubuntu users feel that antivirus is really necessary?
<Nokaji> ELQEYNN: you could add 'firewall' to your question
<EriC^> !av | ELQEYNN
<ubottu> ELQEYNN: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nokaji> It may (or may not) be useful if you are sending emails/attachments to windows sufferers
<ELQEYNN> All Linux distros come with firewall and the installation automatically installs it.
<Nokaji> gufw isn't installed by default, iirc
<ELQEYNN> gufw?
<Nokaji> and there are apps/filters for firefox etc
<Nokaji> gufw is a gui for the already installed f/w, iirc
<ELQEYNN> For a long time, MacIntosh was also just a small portion of the computer market; and therefore the hackers just didn't want to bother with it; but that is changing.
<ducasse> ELQEYNN: this is offtopic here, if you want to discuss it further please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ELQEYNN> I meant, whether the hackers might likewise be getting interested in Linux & ubuntu.
<ELQEYNN> I just looked up iirc on google ... it isn't any form of IRC.
<ducasse> iirc = 'if i recall correctly'
<mobile_c> how do i fix this
<mobile_c> qemu-system-x86_64: OpenGL support is disabled
<mobile_c> SDL1 display code has no opengl support.
<mobile_c> Please recompile qemu with SDL2, using
<mobile_c> ./configure --enable-sdl --with-sdlabi=2.0
<mobile_c> i did sudo apt install qemu-system-x86
<kastor_agri> hello, i'm new on IRC
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RIStqTeFdjAq3r4DtR9T/
<Shibe1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<someone_> Hi, I have read this news : "Blue light from phone screens accelerates blindness, study finds", one of solutions use blue light filter, Windows and Mac have such as those filters but what about linux distros ?
<Torgeir> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Nokaji> someone_: ubuntu 18.04 has 'night mode', a blue filter iirc
<ducasse> someone_: check out redshift, might be what you're looking for
<ronniemcronface> 'night light' only exists in GNOME
<ronniemcronface> aside from redshift, you can also try f.lux
<Guest4791> for me f.lux didn't work out well
<Guest4791> unfortunately redshift is not yet configurable, but the best solution I've found so far
<someone_> Nokaji I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 How can I get this feature ?
<Nokaji> someone_: sorry, I'm still quite the newbie at the mo'
<ducasse> someone_: there's no qt interface afaik, but you can install redshift-gtk and use that instead
<Nokaji> someone_: there is an app called 'redshift' in the store
<someone_> ducasse , Nokaji Ok, Thank you so much , God bless you guys.
<ducasse> Nokaji: 'redshift' is just the command line client, 'redshift-gtk' contains the gui
<someone_> I found this package Plasma widget for Redshift and it is depend on redshift
<ducasse> someone_: then try that
<guest> how to get rid from "booting in insecure mode" message without enabling it
<someone_> I have installed it but I can't find it among widgets , I tihnk this package is old and does not work with KDE
<nilstab> hi guys i mived the oartition and ubuntu does not boot up anymore journalctl sas ntpd failed because of name resolving. i can see that network manager does not start. the service is enabled but inactive/dead. how to fix it? nothing with network is in journalctl -xe
<nilstab> anybody?
<guest> ubuntu communitheme vs ubuntu communitheme on xorg
<Nokaji> ducasse: ty - may be handy if/when I try some other distros
<Arash5> hi
<guest> how to get rid from "booting in insecure mode" message without enabling it
<ducasse> guest: why do you need to remove it? it just means that secure boot is disabled, afaik.
<guest> ducasse: delay startup
<nilstab> i moved the partition and ubuntu does not boot up anymore journalctl sas ntpd failed because of name resolving. i can see that network manager does not start. the service is enabled but inactive/dead. how to fix it? nothing with network is in journalctl -xe. if i restart network-manager by hand it throws me out of the emergemcy shell back into the loading screen just to end with the same error again
<guiverc> nilstab, i don't know your issue, but I'd start by checking fstab, and that all partitions are mounted & accessed.  not booting ubuntu implies to me your /boot has moved & grub stage 1 points wrong, but your journalctl/ntp references wouldn't occur so I'm missing something...
<ducasse> guest: are you using any dkms drivers? nvidia, virtualbox etc?
<guest> ducasse: wifi drivers
<ducasse> guest: then you can't disable that message
<ducasse> guest: at least not without enabling secure boot, that's the only possible alternative i can think of
<guest> ducasse: how to implement it in ubuntu ? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1032018 #9
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1032018 in shim ""Booting in insecure mode" message delays start" [Unspecified,Closed: eol]
<ducasse> guest: you can try the shim from that bug report, but that's probably quite old by now. might be better to file a bug and get this fixed in ubuntu properly.
<guest> thanks , i will
<ducasse> guest: if you do file a bug, be sure and link to the redhat bug
<rolig> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JStoker0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Vach0n> Hi. I'm havin an issue with my ubuntu server. I'm trying to install vnc using this guide: https://linuxconfig.org/vnc-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux - When I install xfce4 I get this error: https://pastebin.com/1MFMzXuD - How do I set this "RESUME" variable?
<Vach0n> I've tried this - But it's not completely the same as my issue (close though), but doing what is mentioned in this post, doesn't do anything for me: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=133253
<naftilos76> Hi i have always been used in installing virtualbox from the original site but it turns out that in the case of a linux guest in VB i cannot access any of the usb devices connected to my laptop. Will installing from the repos make any difference?
<t3hyoshi> @naftilos76 Are VBGuestExtensions installed on your guest?
<prad_bitt> hey guys, i'm considering purchasing a used thinkpad t440 to run ubuntu 18.04 on it. BUT: it's 1366x768 on a 14 inch display. is that res too low?
<coz_> prad_bitt,  mmm  should be ok.let me check
<mobile_c_> are the ubuntu servers down
<mobile_c_> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XwURdK6YxyDnfcxAwcLX/
<coz_> prad_bitt,  take a look here   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOD8NfWLnRU
<prad_bitt> thanks
<MasterPiece> Hey there, How many minute it takes to archive the channel log here? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/18/
<coz_> prad_bitt, looks like a crap system on that video, didnt  watch the who;e thing, but other videos there as well
<xubuntu18041> mobile_c; Main-Update-server working for me, Fetched 1,936 kB in 6s (347 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<prad_bitt> yeah, i'm a little unsure bcs this particular one doesn't come with hd+ but just 1366x768
<prad_bitt> :-/
<coz_> prad_bitt,  ah ok , mmm
<coz_> prad_bitt, what will you use this for?
<prad_bitt> general personal computing
<prad_bitt> some low-spec gaming
<coz_> prad_bitt, ok, is it upreageable. memory etc?
<prad_bitt> i guess so
<mobile_c_> lel "Need to get 1,999 MB/2,428 MB of archives"
<coz_> prad_bitt,  to be honest, if the price is low enough, give it a try,  the laptop I amon right now, I actuall purchased for $200 at pawn shop
<coz_> prad_bitt,  it works just fine and I upgraded the memory
<coz_> it's a dell 15-5568
<prad_bitt> the specs are fine... i5, 265 ssd. price is good too
<coz_> prad_bitt,  I thought it be "ok" but not bad at all
<prad_bitt> 8g of ram
<coz_> prad_bitt, that's not too bad
<coz_> prad_bitt, it may have an expansion slot
<coz_> prad_bitt,  whay about price?
<prad_bitt> right now i'm on a dell latitude 12,5 inch, i5, ssd, 8 gig... also 1366x768.
<coz_> prad_bitt, and? it's ok? yes?
<prad_bitt> yeah, but i'm longing for a thinkpad :D
<coz_> :)
<coz_> prad_bitt,  if you have a local pawn shop, check there:)
<prad_bitt> alright
<haza-w12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<prad_bitt> thanks for the help, coz_
<prad_bitt> need to make up my mind
<coz_> haza-w12, what the He##@
<coz_> idiot
<xubuntu18041> mobile_c; You're using the Australian mirror, au.archive.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu18041> coz_; Its a spam-bot: http://freenode.net/news/spambot-attack
<coz_> xubuntu18041, oh!
<coz_> xubuntu18041,  still, irritating
<xubuntu18041> coz_; Yea, it sure is, pees me too!
<coz_> :)
<tomek3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<t3hyoshi> Lies
<Strog15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<coz_> Strog15, idiot
<blackflow> coz_: talking to a bot?
<xubuntu18041> coz_; Same bot, logs in under user name
<coz_> blackflow, just a reflex :)
<xubuntu18041> ^^^ different
<bobphalanx> Hey, I am using Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 and I just noticed port 631 open. I believe this has something to do with CUPS?PS How can I shut it off?
<bobphalanx> CUPS*
<blackflow> bobphalanx: yeah that's cups. you can firewall it
<coz_> bobphalanx, https://askubuntu.com/questions/19281/how-to-close-ports-disable-services
<bobphalanx> I have firewalled it with ufw but I'd just like to turn it off.
<bobphalanx> Thanks coz_
<coz_> bobphalanx,  no problem, hope it helps
<blackflow> bobphalanx: you can't without stopping the entire cupsd process but then local printing would be affected. Unless there's a cups config for that, I don't know, maybe look for that.
<therock247uk22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<coz_> bobphalanx, google comes in handy :)
<Holo18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kg9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bobphalanx> It's so handy when you do it for me coz_ ;)
<coz_> bobphalanx, well i appreciate that, but....")
<bobphalanx> had a bit of a hard time finding up-to-date answer for this, maybe i used the wrong terms
<coz_> bobphalanx, yeah but sometimes the older posts can, at least, point you in the right direction
<coz_> bobphalanx,  google  ubuntu 18.04 turn off port 631
<u0_a397> help
<u0_a397> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalla
<u0_a397> hahahahaha
<u0_a397> hi
<u0_a397> hello
<spook1> Greetings
<u0_a397> fali
<u0_a397> fail
<u0_a397> fail
<jock> hi all!
<Guest63774> hi there i just reinstalled ubuntu 18.04.1 over ubuntu 16 because it did not boot anymore. but after reinstalling only a grub shell comes up and not the menu to choose between windows und ubuntu. what went wrong? boot information is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CjkRDkckrh/
<mobile_c_> https://i.imgur.com/OFECbNW.png no ur not, ur spamming me with beautifull colors <3
<t3hyoshi> @Guest63774 Try rebooting into a live CD, chroot into your Ubuntu install, and see if you can run update-grub.
<t3hyoshi> the main step is to chroot into your install.
<t3hyoshi> update-grub will falter if you don't
<Guest63774> t3hyoshi: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Guest63774> mounted it on /mnt chrooted into it and this comes up
<Guest63774> i ran it as root, this is right?
<Guest63774> t3hyoshi: chroot int /mnt gave me no errors
<allPC> re all
<t3hyoshi> Hmm, now I'm stumped
<Guest63774> http://pasteall.org/1072393
<BlueShark2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Galactor> Question: How do I make it so I stop auto-joining channels/servers on start-up of irssi?
<Galactor> Mine tries to join a few different servers at once despite how I have different nick for those servers
<Galactor> and it clogs me up with a ton of servers, channels, nickserv messages. its a little messy
<t3hyoshi> Galactor: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698756 seems to be right up your alley
<FreeBDSM> why MESA doesn't improve in Direct3D support if most games are based on Direct3D, rather than OpenGL?
<t3hyoshi> Direct3D isn't open source, unlike OpenGL. If they want to help improve Direct3D, they'd have to have Microsoft buy them out.
<Galactor> t3hyoshi: Thanks for the info! I'll give it a look
<Sove> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<barbietoss> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zopsi8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<doubled> hello
<Delvien> !hi | Doubled
<irinix13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pronine> hello
<pronine> Paint supreme 3d is not working
<doubled> :-)
<pronine> I installed "Paint Supreme 3d - Snap" using the software center in Xubuntu and while opening it only shows the first screen and doesn't load. It doesn't open. How to make it open to use it. Please help.
<pronine> I installed "Paint Supreme 3d - Snap" using the software center in Xubuntu and while opening it only shows the first screen and doesn't load. It doesn't open. How to make it open to use it. Please help.
<pronine> I installed "Paint Supreme 3d - Snap" using the software center in Xubuntu and while opening it only shows the first screen and doesn't load. It doesn't open. How to make it open to use it. Please help.
<t3hyoshi> Woah, woah
<t3hyoshi> Calm down there pal. We see your message.
<pronine> could you help?
<t3hyoshi> I'm not familiar with the application. When running it in a terminal, what does it give you?
<pronine> The same problem is happening, even if I'm opening it through the terminal, only the first screen is showing after that the application doesn't load even waiting for a long time.
<pronine> you please install and try. it's in software center
<t3hyoshi> Is there anything within the terminal
<pronine> no, Nothing
<pronine> I'm using xubuntu 18.04
<t3hyoshi> Keep an eye on https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066482/paint-supreme-3d-not-opening-in-xubuntu-18-04
<pronine> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066482/paint-supreme-3d-not-opening-in-xubuntu-18-04 this is my link only
<pronine> I'm here for faster problem solving
<pronine> LOL
<guiverc> pronine, you'll have to be patient here too, if someone knows the answer they'll provide it (unless you annoy them & they just ignore you)
<pronine> Oh no.
<pronine> I guess this problem is only with me, as couldn't find any questions of not loading paint supreme 3d
<t3hyoshi> I'll try testing it
<pronine> or maybe people haven't tried this application yet
<pronine> okay
<t3hyoshi> I can't guarantee I will have an answer
<pronine> It's okay, please try
<FreeBDSM> how much to wait before wine packages with fresh version 3.13 will be available in ubuntu repos?
<t3hyoshi> A kabillion years
<t3hyoshi> *sarcasm*
<t3hyoshi> I swear, for the longest time, Ubuntu's repos were stuck at 1.8.
<doubled> i'm studying for the lpic 101-400 exam at the moment, any tips?
<FreeBDSM> turns out I am using wine from winehq.org repos
<FreeBDSM> is there a way to make apt output repo for packages?
<guiverc> FreeBDSM, wine is in universe; so until someone in the community actually compiles, tests & packages it...
<FreeBDSM> so that `apt search` would show repos for each suggested package
<t3hyoshi> FreeBDSM: wine is usually best acquired from the WineHQ PPA
<noob> why does running "man []" in bash open the man page for Mail?
<guiverc> doubled, this room is for Ubuntu Support questions, your question better suits #ubuntu-discuss  (as it doesn't relate to Ubuntu Support)
<FreeBDSM> t3hyoshi: no, from https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<doubled> guiverc, alrighty, thanks! :D
<FreeBDSM> noob: `alias | grep man`
<pronine> hello
<pronine> has anybody checked my question?
<pronine> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066482/paint-supreme-3d-not-opening-in-xubuntu-18-04?noredirect=1#comment1747580_1066482
<t3hyoshi> pronine: I tried it and can replicate the issue. As this does seem to be a proprietary piece of software, I recommend going to the developer's website and seeking help from them.
<guiverc> !patience | pronine
<ubottu> pronine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<FreeBDSM> pronine: snap is crapware, avoid it.
<pronine> okay
<pronine> thank you
<Delvien> it really is
<guiverc> I dispute that snap is crapware; most snaps are very good.
<pronine> FreeBDSM: hmmm
<FreeBDSM> snap is a poor solution for dependency hell
<pronine> Android Studio works well
<FreeBDSM> tl;dr: in general, the problem of dependency hell is still not solved elegantly by anyone.
<noob> FreeBSDM: that command returns nothing on my system
<t3hyoshi> dependency hell is hell
<FreeBDSM> noob: it still was worth to check.
<pronine> I'm using many snaps but only having problem with paint supreme 3d
<FreeBDSM> snaps are too fat
<pronine> true
<FreeBDSM> snaps are tied to snap ecosystem which is a dictate
<FreeBDSM> there is no snap with firefox 56-esr, for example.
<pronine> but, nowdays storage is not a problem
<t3hyoshi> It must be either the package or the program itself. Ubuntu doesn't maintain snaps, it's up to the publisher. You will have to talk to PaintSupreme3D's devs.
<pronine> t3hyoshi: okay
<FreeBDSM> the problem of fatness is not just in storage, but also in portability
<FreeBDSM> yes, poorly made snaps are a thing
<FreeBDSM> I've used official mozilla's script that they used to create snap with firefox esr version next after 56 to build a snap with firefox esr 56. the result was a broken browser.
<t3hyoshi> Snaps, flatpaks, and AppImages are a godsend, however, if one thing is messed up in the package, the whole system's borked.
<FreeBDSM> I think even docker is doing better job at containing apps than snaps
<t3hyoshi> That's because a docker container is an app and the minimum amount of an OS needed to run the app
<FreeBDSM> yes
<FreeBDSM> and it works better than snaps and other stuff
<t3hyoshi> True
<FreeBDSM> there are docker images based on Alpine Linux - the OS that weights mere megabytes
<t3hyoshi> Yet it's built off of muslc
<FreeBDSM> thus, even docker images are not as fat as snaps
<t3hyoshi> While it's great for statically linking, using code that's built for the fatty-fat GNU Libc won't work without patching
<FreeBDSM> what?
<t3hyoshi> Most C/C++ code is built mainly for GLibc
<nmrh>  /quit
<FreeBDSM> okay, so?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<t3hyoshi> You have to patch it out for muslc to work
<t3hyoshi> Heya!
<FreeBDSM> what's muslc?
<t3hyoshi> Muslc is a C Library that is made for making small statically linked applications. Alpine and Void use it as the base C Library. https://www.musl-libc.org/
<t3hyoshi> It's the Opera of C Libraries
<FreeBDSM> I guess the right comment is `the code built for one particular compiler is a bad code`
<t3hyoshi> Well, yes
<t3hyoshi> Portability is key in the POSIX-Compliant system
<Asoka> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<t3hyoshi> I'm going to move this over to #ubuntu-discuss
<FreeBDSM> so is there a way to make apt output repo for packages? so that `apt search` would show repos for each suggested package.
<t3hyoshi> FreeBDSM: https://askubuntu.com/questions/8560/how-do-i-find-out-which-repository-a-package-comes-from
<t3hyoshi> That seems what you are trying to do
<t3hyoshi> apt show as well
<FreeBDSM> that's not what I wanted
<FreeBDSM> but I guess the answer is `no`
<FreeBDSM> I wanted `apt search` (the command that returns a list of packages) show that info
<t3hyoshi> Yeah, search only shows you if the package is available
<t3hyoshi> apt show <package_name> will show you which list it comes from
<FreeBDSM> yeah, I know
<FreeBDSM> that's the problem
<FreeBDSM> list vs 1 package
<t3hyoshi> pipe it through grep and sed then send it to apt show?
<FreeBDSM> that's a construct bound to fail in future + it will probably be slow
<t3hyoshi> No. There's no native way.
<FreeBDSM> okay, I'll survive.
<Lope> I've been using nginx with php7.2, but now I need to do maintenance on a site that needs apache.
<Lope> So I installed apache2 and configured the virtual server with my /etc/hosts file, it's working, but it's not interpreting PHP
<Lope> I ran a2enmod but it doesn't list any php modules
<Lope> I don't know how apache works, can someone please tell me what I need to do?
<t3hyoshi> Have you installed libapache2-mod-php?
<t3hyoshi> Digital Ocean has instructions on how to set up a LAMP stack on Ubuntu
<t3hyoshi> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Lope> t3hyoshi, installing now, thanks :)
<Lope> PERFECT!
<Lope> you're awesome, thank you.
<t3hyoshi> Just giving back
<FreeBDSM> Lope: a2enmode enables modules, not lists them
<jesse__> how I can swap ctrl with caps lock in gnome?
<jesse__> setxmap just works not long
<Lope> FreeBDSM, if you run it without specifying a module it lists them
<FreeBDSM> oh
<Parqs>  good evening. can anybody tell me how to set a certain permission that applies to the parent but not to its subfolders? googling this has been an pain and fruitless. it's basically this: ever user has his own folder. within that folder can rwx anything, but should not be able to rename or remove this parent folder
<Parqs> setting permissions of subdirectories in that folder would be easy. but what to set the permissions to to make the parent folder not removable, renamable by the user but let the user create anything within it
<jock> Hello all
<jock> Parqs, maybe sticky bit can be useful to you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Parqs> thanks. i made a mistake, it only looked as if the user can remove the folder because windows explorer removed it from the list when dragging it away (its on a samba server access by windows clients). but it wasnt really removed
<Parqs> @jock thanks. i made a mistake, it only looked as if the user can remove the folder because windows explorer removed it from the list when dragging it away (its on a samba server access by windows clients). but it wasnt really removed
<jock> @Parqs ah-ha, understood :(
<ELQEYNN> So, if a Windows machine is networked with Samba to a LInux machine, a virus can be ransferred?
<jock> of course
<Parqs> while i'm already here i might as well ask.. how would you debug this error? ubuntu server 16.04 lts crashed this morning. i could ping it, but no services (smbd) were available. the really strange thing was, that i could connect with ssh (verified with verbose output that it connects to the host but after connection, no login, just waits. no timeouts either). because that server had a similar problems some days earlier i had a screen connected to it. it
<Parqs> showed a stack trace on the console that repeated itself every few seconds. no reaction to any input. i know this isnt much to go by but where would you look? in syslog and kern.log nothing out of the ordinary
<Guest43465> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jock> @Parqs, most probably there is an issue with hardware if the kernel is spamming stack traces and ssh is connecting but does not show a shell. It can be anything, but when this kind of condition happens to me, usually it is something related to mass storage
<Parqs> thanks @jock that's what i thought also, i have since removed the partition on the same harddrive as the root part (i know, but budget restrictions make me use every hdd available) that was being used as part of our storage "cluster" to reduce hdd load
<debouncer> noob here, why all sources of drivers provided in graphical-drivers PPA is not open-source? Most of the package is binary. I am asking this for sake of my curiosity.
<pragmaticenigma> debouncer: The manufacturers offer open source versions of their drivers, however they are limited in their functionality. The closed source drivers have the ability to access more features of the cards. The closed source is for competition with other manufacturers.
<pragmaticenigma> debouncer: All the software in the package repositories (both the drivers and regular Ubuntu) are in binary form. Even though some are open source. Open source just means the developer offers their source code in some form, in a place where other people can view, and contribute changes.
<lilkuz2005> any pcsxr users in here, im trying to figure out why the gamepad configuration menu wont load, i cant configure gamepads in the emulator, not sure if its a gtk issue or what, i ran the emu through terminal and nothing echos when i click on the controller config buttons
<debouncer> pragmaticenigma, thanks for clarification... do  developers provide source in a specific place? I mean, is there any link in launchpad to the source code?
<pragmaticenigma> debouncer: That depends on the developer, for it to be considered open source it needs to be made public. Since we're in the support channel, we should probably head over to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for more discussion. (You may need to register your nick/screenname/handle before joining)
<pragmaticenigma> !register | debouncer
<ubottu> debouncer: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Nokaji> HI, ... BLKID shows my partitions however there are endless (okay 30) of the following, or similar "/dev/loop4: TYPE="squashfs" - It seems these are (sandboxed) SNAPS but it looks awfully messy - I guess my question for now is whether there is a switch to hide them from being displayed by blkid?
<qwebirc41068> to any mythbuntu maintainers still here. THANK YOU. I was about to do an long deserved upgrade and read that the project had stopped due to limited time. I have been running mythbuntu for so long and it has been so stable, you guys and the mythtv team have done an excellent job.
<ELQEYNN> mythbuntu, is that some kind of special version of ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc41068: You misread their posting. Mythbuntu is not stopped. They are no longer building ISOs. They will continue on maintaining the package repositories for Ubuntu.
<qwebirc41068> pragmaticenigma: yes, I was wanting to go to 18.04 version of mythbuntu
<pragmaticenigma> ELQEYNN: Mythbuntu was a flavor of Ubuntu that included the MythTV application, configured and tuned to run on Ubuntu.
<ELQEYNN> What does the MythTV application do?
<qwebirc41068> because all their previous upgrades worked so well, latest mythtv + latest ubuntu with a quick command line and always problem free (even though the server was running lots and lots of other services too)
<pragmaticenigma> ELQEYNN: These are questions better suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc41068: I can assure you that it is still as easy as before to run. I'm currently running MythTV provided by the mythbuntu team, on Kubuntu. If you'd like to continue discussion, please join us in the #ubuntu-discuss channel or #ubuntu-offtopic. We should keep this channel open for support questions.
<pragmaticenigma> ELQEYNN: I do not accept PMs, please keep conversations in the main channels. Thank you.
<smacktalk> is there a firewall with the newer version of ubuntu
<smacktalk> I cant stream videos from pc to my chromecast
<pragmaticenigma> smacktalk: Ubuntu install ufw by default, it is also disabled by default
<lilkuz2005> i run ubuntu-mate and im pretty sure it came with the install
<lilkuz2005> firewall configuration
<gareth__28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<StormGor> Hello!
<fabipi> hi
<StormGor> How can I reserve a nick after registration? So that others can not use it?
<BluesKaj> you already saved it if youregistered
<lucas-arg> hey guys, any idea how can i change GDM resolution?
<StormGor> BluesKaj: thx
<skinux> Is KDE still the desktop that comes closest to Windows look and feel?
<luna_> yeah
<lucas-arg> tried this sudo cp .config/monitors.xml /var/lib/gdm3/.config/ but doesnt work
<Delvien> .3
<BluesKaj> skinux, some say so, but to me it's just the layout that's kind of windows-like
<BluesKaj> the default layout that is
<asklah> hi, how can I import my private and public gnupg keys in a new installed ubuntu 18.04? I put them(secring.gpg and pubring.gpg) in ./gnupg but if I exucate (gpg --list-secret-keys) in a terminal is no output there
<pete_> Hey guys, anything interesting today?
<wind> lol, the timed "do you want to send telemetry" pop-up on recent ubuntu/mate
<wind> I think I'll install gentoo next time, don't want invasive randomly timed telemetry pop ups on my linux :D
<asklah> :D
<wind> tnx for trying, caconical, FU
<memphisto> hi, i get following error pip install --upgrade pip setuptools
<memphisto> AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object has no attribute 'sort'
<memphisto> and no pythong app is running
<memphisto> all get the same error
<memphisto> i've removed python3-pip
<asklah> okay, I solved my problem ^^
<Shmam> Trying to add a ppa and got the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sPVs9BX6v/
<loppy2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<RedNifre> Ich habe mir Umlaute per xmodmap eingestellt, aber sie funktionieren in fast keinem Programm. Ich vermute es liegt irgendwie an AltGr (Also ich moechte AltGr + o fuer ein o-Umlaut druecken etc.). Ne Idee, was man da machen kann? In alten Ubuntu-Versionen lief meine .Xmodmap ohne Probleme...
<RedNifre> Ich vermute dass mein rechtes AltGr von den meisten Programmen als Alt interpretiert wird. Kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass das AltGr sein soll?
<Shmam> Trying to add a ppa and got the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sPVs9BX6v/
<pothibo> How can I disable the annoying HUD toggle when pressing my left cmd key on my macbook? I'm on Ubuntu 18 and it's driving me crazy
<RedNifre> oh, sorry, wrong channel i guess...
<SimonNL_Afk> RedNifre: Kannst du vielleicht am bestens in #ubuntu-de vragen
<SimonNL_Afk> RedNifre: nur English hier
<lilkuz2005> hey guys, can anyone tell me if xboxdrv should be used or should the default driver ?
<Carlos06118> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<o7> Ubuntu18.04.1__ Hi, how to fix globalmenu display bug on adjustments app ? when click on once extention on extention panel, automatically link on Pixel Saver download.
<Deknos> why cant i put kde applications like qtcreator or kdevelop not in the bar on the left as favourite? that comes across like you do not want kde applications in ubuntu...
<jay_> Halloah. I'm using a Realtek Wifi Dongle to get internet, and have successfully installed the driver (via github) on one of my distros. However, I'm having some trouble getting it to work on Ubuntu (mostly becuase I don't remember the process anymore). Anyone have any ideas?
<jay_> Driver is from https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au btw. And yes, i followed the install instructions
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: There isn't such a thing as a KDE app. Yoso need to be more specific about what you are attempting to do. What is "bar on the left" mean? How are you attempting to add them?
<hammer06514> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pragmaticenigma> jay_: You will need to reach out to the developer directly or use their support forums for assistance. This channel is limited to supporting software, and drivers that are provided through official Ubuntu and Canonical sources.
<jay_> thanks prag
<pragmaticenigma> jay_: There is also a possiblity that you do not need to install anything. are you certain that the device isn't working?
<jay_> yes, it's Realtek, which, as far as I know, does not automatically get linux drivers. I had to run through the same process last time, with quite a bit of troubleshooting (on linux mint)
<jay_> and the device is certainly working (on one distro), becasue I'm using it to type here now ;)
<pragmaticenigma> jay_: what is "one distro" ?
<jay_> It's working on linux mint, but I haven't got it to work on Ubuntu
<Deknos> i start kdevelop or kate or qtcreator
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam: there is an issue with that ppa at this time. You might need to clear apt cache, or just wait until later to see if it resolves it self.
<Deknos> after that, i rightcklick on the icon, where with firefox there comes a menu point add to favorites or remove from favorites
<Deknos> this does not appear with kde applications like kate or kdevelops
<StephenS23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: It appears to be a known issue with Gnome
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: it isn't KDE applications... the correct term is Qt based applications
<Kuwanger> Are the cryptdisks/cryptsetup services no ops now?  Every time I try to run "systemctl restart cryptsetup.target" or "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks restart" it doesn't seem to do anything.
<pragmaticenigma> jay_: okay, what I'm trying to verify is that the device hasn't had it's drivers already added to the kernel. Meaning, did you attempt to see if it works without doing anything. or did you assume you had to compile the drivers because you had to before?
<Deknos> ah, okay. because gnome still sucks ass and does not want to cooperate..
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: please mind your language
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: It's also not entirely the fault of Gnome, Qt may not express the needed hooks/handles for Gnome to identify the application launching mechanism
<Deknos> is that *REALLY* the case? because as far as i am aware, kde tries to adhere to e.g. freedesktop specs which gnome threw out, because it hinders them in their point of view
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: KDE, which is built with Qt, doesn't make use of pinned applications the way Gnome does.
<justJanne1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Deknos> pragmaticenigma: yeah, and KDE/QT has no knowledge how long that mechanism will be stable, so why should they implement it? perhaps gnome throws out/changes that mechanism as well in the next release
<Deknos> it is really alienating.
<pragmaticenigma> Deknos: This topic is moving to offtopic territory... let's keep focus on support
<Deknos> you started the discussion. it was just an disgruntled comment, which everybody can ignore :)
<Deknos> but yeah, you're right.
<Jakob_> Hello?
<Jakob_> Anyone l
<Jakob_> Online?
<jay_> hello
<hggdh> Jakob_: many. Just ask your support question
<Jakob_> Oh okay
<Jakob_> So im trying to install Ubuntu on an old desktop
<Jakob_> Via disc
<Jakob_> But I cant seem to make the cd into a ISO image
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: please try to type everything on one line, it's easier to follow
<Jakob_> Okay, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my old Desktop. But it wont recognise the CD i put in as an ISO file
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: when you burned the CD did you use the "Burn Image" option or did you copy the ISO into the file list and burn the disk?
<Jakob_> I copied the iso into the file list
<Jakob_> Im guessing i shouldn't have done that
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: You need to use the "Burn Image" or "Burn ISO" feature of your burning software application.
<Jakob_> Which burning software would you recommend
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: That depends on what Operating System you are currently using to burn the disk
<Jakob_> Windows 10
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: For MS Windows, I personally use CDBurnerXP
<Jakob_> Okay thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: When you first launch CDBurnerXP, you will see an option for Burn ISO Image... that will step you through burning the disk.
<Jakob_> It says i need an empty cd, but it's already empty
<Jakob_> should i formate it
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: Are you trying to use the same CD that you used previously?
<Jakob_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> Jakob_: You can't do that. You need a brand new disk. Once a CD is burned, it cannot be reused.
<Jakob_> ah damn
<Jakob_> im guessing i should go invest in that then
<jay_> I'm not any expert, but I do know that bootable media is usually better. Got a usb stick?
<jay_> Those are reusable
<Jakob_> yeah i do
<texla> Jakob_, Is the cd a cd-rw then you can blank and use
<eetu> When i do nslookup google.com i get this error ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached, however ping works
<eetu> what could be the reason
<Jakob_> its a cd-rw yes
<t3hyoshi> eetu: Are you able to browse to a domain on a browser?
<eetu> t3hyoshi: yes i'm able to
<jay_> Jakob: then you should be able to format it and reuse it. It's as good as a usb stick in this case
<pragmaticenigma> nslookup queries a DNS server, the DNS server configured is not responding quickly or is purposefully ignoring the request
<texla> Jakob_, Use brasero to blank then you can install iso
<pragmaticenigma> texla: If you were following along, they are not on Ubuntu, they are currently on Windows
<eetu> pragmaticenigma: local dns resolution doesnt work?
<eetu> any problem with /etc/resolv.conf?
<t3hyoshi> eetu: Local DNS comes from the Hosts file
<eetu> t3hyoshi: oh then what is resolv.conf for?
<pragmaticenigma> eetu: There is no reason that should be modifified... Ubuntu since 16,04 installs dnsmasq to do local caching of DNS requests
<eetu> pragmaticenigma: ah ok
<Vizstars> hi namaku visstars
<Vizstars> ada yang on?
<eetu> what could be the reason pragmaticenigma
<Vizstars> hi my name vizstars
<pragmaticenigma> eetu: dnsmasq automatically uses several local resources before using the DNS provider from DHCP to make queries. Personally I don't use nslookup.. .I use "dig"
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | Vizstars
<ubottu> Vizstars: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vizstars> e juan
<Vizstars> woyy kmfret
<pragmaticenigma> !english | Vizstars
<ubottu> Vizstars: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Vizstars> u
<craig__> Is there a way to log into freenode with the same user account on multiple devices?
<eetu> pragmaticenigma: so for dig also, ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Vizstars> #exits
<pragmaticenigma> craig__: no, that would be a violation of the guidelines
<craig__> I'm craigbass76, but can't find which device I've got already here, so I can't be me.
<pragmaticenigma> craig__: Please join #freenode for assistance
<craig__> pragmaticenigma, I just ran pkill on everything but this one, and didn't check first, so it might just be a few minutes before I can be me again. I was curious though, since it's happened before. I thought slack ran on irc, basically, and I can have several devices running. No biggie though
<pragmaticenigma> craig__: This isn't the correct channel for assistance on that topic. You need to go to #freenode for help with accounts
<codecutter> We usually use SSH Key to connect to our DO Droplet. I recently upgraded my personal computer and no longer have access to the old computer where the ssh keys are stored.
<codecutter> Appended following properties to sshd_config (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) file as suggested.
<codecutter> PermitRootLogin yes
<codecutter> AllowUsers root [foo]
<codecutter> PasswordAuthentication yes
<codecutter> now?
<codecutter> how do i connect with password?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: user based keys are kept in the folder ~/.ssh
<codecutter> what does that mean?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: for starters... imeediately remove the "PermitRootLogin yes" line... that is a huge security vulnerability
<codecutter> will do once i have reset my ssh keys
<codecutter> in the mean time how do login with my pass?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: Do it now... you don't need that in order to add your keys
<codecutter> as root or user foo
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: You should never allow an SSH session under root
<ducasse> codecutter: why not just generate keys and add them via do web interface?
<codecutter> can i do that?
<micha234> hey guys, trying to get connect to my linux server via serial port. so far i enabled serial in bios, enabled it for grub, dmesg|grep tty shows me the serial devices, also does stty/setserial, systemd spawned agetty process for ttyS0 but every time i connect via putty no login prompt is visible. any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<ducasse> codecutter: yes
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: that was my next step once you resecured your SSH service
<codecutter> talk me through it
<codecutter> al 3 lines removed
<codecutter> all*
<codecutter> i havde generated keys in my local computer, how do i move them to remove droptlet?
<pragmaticenigma> are you able to access the remote ssh system with a username and password?
<codecutter> no
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: here are the instructions for putting your key int he remote droplet
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/droplets/how-to/add-ssh-keys/to-existing-droplet/
<codecutter> is this the file contains public key? ssh/id_rsa.pub
<codecutter> containing*
<pragmaticenigma> if those instructions do not work, you will need to contact DigitalOcean or the maintainer of the droplet for further help.
<leonardus> what's the preferred way to install npm on ubuntu? `sudo apt install nodejs npm`?
<lyze> yes
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: this is a very good tutorial on installing nodejs: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-node-js-on-ubuntu-18-04
<t3hyoshi> Follow Node's instructions
<leonardus> thanks
<vok`> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<netmaniack> Hi. I have problems whit opendmarc setup on Ubuntu 18.04.1. Every tutorial I tried gives Me permission problems, it wont even start. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xZ9Y38hv8y/ (opendmarc log). Can You help?
<t3hyoshi> You may need to chown the folder
<pragmaticenigma> netmaniack: make sure the folder is present, and make sure it has the correct permissions
<t3hyoshi> ^
<radens> Hello, how can I download the symbols for a given linux kernel version without apt?
<Raccoon> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<micha234> radens: i'd say you could navigate to the repository urls manually, download the packagefile and extract the desired package urls from it? This does not involve apt at all.
<Mr-Potter> Hello how do I modify grub please? I'm running linux mint but know that the text editor is xed not gedit as my desktop environment is cinnamon
<Mr-Potter> I would have used their IRC channel but it won't let me login so I've used this one instead :(
<ducasse> Mr-Potter: you should be using their channel, you might just need to register first
<radens> micha234: Is this the right repository URL http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/?
<Mr-Potter> ducasse: Fair point but it won't even let me login to their IRC server
<Mr-Potter> so I can't do that
<micha234> radens: give me a sec to check, just answered out of my mind.
<Mr-Potter> I just want to know now I've managed to open the grub file what am I supposed to write into it? I'm dual booting w/ windows 10 btw
<codecutter> ducasse after adding public key via webconsole. do i need to reload anything?
<ducasse> codecutter: no, you should be ready to login
<codecutter> how the command?
<codecutter> ssh username@ipaddress?
<codecutter> whats the command*?
<Mr-Potter> in other words what is line 235?
<Mr-Potter> of the grub file
<hggdh> codecutter: yes. Or, if you are to log in under the same userId you are using, just ssh address
<ducasse> codecutter: yes, 'ssh user@host' - user would be root
<codecutter> Permission denied (publickey).
<netmaniack> I'm new to Linux in general. Folder is there, but what permissions do I need to set? chown by postfix?
<ducasse> Mr-Potter: we can't support mint here as we have no idea what they have changed, try ##linux
<Mr-Potter> ducasse: What it thank u
<micha234> radens: there may be better ways, but this is what i have done sometime before:
<codecutter> i'm getting \Permission denied (publickey).
<naftilos76> Hi i am using update-rc.d to set a bash script to execute on startup and shutdown. There seems to be a problem as the priority is important. I do "sudo update-rc.d defaults 99 1" to force the script to execute after last in line and be stoped first. While K is confirmed to be K01 after doing "ls /etc/rc* -l" , S is strangely persistent at S02 and i do not know why. The result is that the script (which runs a couple of ruby scripts) does not do what
<naftilos76> it is supposed to. Is 99 too large? Can anybody help?
<codecutter> do i need to use the 'passphrase' that i added during generation of ssh keys, anywhere?
<micha234> radens: navigate to your mirrors web/ftp server, start following the urls to your distro/arch. download the packages.gz file and extract it. it contains the urls to all packages, which would have been used by apt. AFAIK. see this example link here: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<micha234> radens: you can download it with wget to stdout and directly pipe it to decompress in a 1 liner
<radens> micha234: thanks. I'm not finding linux-image-13.*-dbgsym in there or other Packages.xz files under xenial
<radens> Sorry, 4.13
<Guest97794> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Redfoxmoon> is python3-lxml broken in 18.06?
<Redfoxmoon> installed the python3-lxml package, running 'python3 -c "import lxml;"' results in ImportError: No module 'lxml' found....
<naftilos76> Anybody on the update-rc.d issue?
<codecutter> ducasse noticed ssh/authorized_keys in the droptlet still references the old ssh public key
<ducasse> codecutter: ok, you can easily add the new one
<codecutter> how? replace it?
<ducasse> codecutter: or replace, as the old key is lost
<ducasse> codecutter: just add the contents of id_rsa.pub
<operador> install
<operador> Como que se usar isso aqui?
<radens> micha234: thanks, found the package
<pragmaticenigma> !es | operador
<ubottu> operador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pragmaticenigma> naftilos76: you will need to be more specific. as of right now, I'm not aware of any issues with update-rc.d issues
<pragmaticenigma> Redfoxmoon: are you inside a virtual instance of python?
<Redfoxmoon> pragmaticenigma, what?
<Redfoxmoon> Just using the normal python3 from the python3 ubuntu package...
<codecutter> ok if i try to manually copy/paste ssh public key from my local machine to the remote droplet via webconsole into the ssh/authorized_keys -  paste introduces errors to the content
<pragmaticenigma> Redfoxmoon: I just installed lxml and ran it from the terminal with the same command... no issues
<pragmaticenigma> Redfoxmoon: maybe try "sudo apt install --reinstall python3-lxml"
<Redfoxmoon> on 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> yes Redfoxmoon
<Redfoxmoon> wtf
<Redfoxmoon> I literally just installed it too
<pragmaticenigma> Redfoxmoon: please mind the language and abbreviations
<Redfoxmoon> EH
<Redfoxmoon> eh*
<parison> nothings works
<micha234> radens: welcome :)
<FreeBDSM> I'd like to try nvidia's beta drivers. How do I install them?
<Redfoxmoon> pragmaticenigma, if this isn't wtf worthy then I don't know what is. https://foxi.me/img/KTYtF.txt
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Redfoxmoon
<ubottu> Redfoxmoon: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FreeBDSM> when I run the installer for that driver - it says I have X running
<Redfoxmoon> or what
<parison> got it
<FreeBDSM> and I don't know how to stop it, because lightdm keeps respawning along with xorg if I kill any of them
<Redfoxmoon> pragmaticenigma, hilarious, considering it's so ironic.
<nshire> If I want to move the contents of a folder to another directory, but not the folder that contains them, how would I do that?
<nshire> would I have to mv the files over individually?
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: follow this template "mv  -v /source_folder/* /dest_folder/"
<nshire> if the destination folder already exists would that add any complications?
<FreeBDSM> nshire: ^ but there's a catch, as always with unices. It may not move some files/dirs
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: The destination folder has to exist for that to work
<Redfoxmoon> so instead of getting help with this issue I am instead getting told to not use "mean words"
<Redfoxmoon> What's this, kindergarden
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: it may not warn you if you are overwriting existing files
<FreeBDSM> Redfoxmoon: replace mean words with word 'stuff'
<pragmaticenigma> Redfoxmoon: If you want to help, stay focused on that, and discontinue the commentary and unneeded expletives.
<Redfoxmoon> If I can't say "WTF" here to a problem which can be aptly described as that
<Redfoxmoon> I don't want any help from you.
<Redfoxmoon> God what a world we live in. Goodbye.
<FreeBDSM> that's the spirit of the community!
<blkadder> That'll show us!
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM, blkadder let's stay on topic :-)
<blkadder> :-)
<FreeBDSM> I'd like to try nvidia's beta drivers. How do I install them? when I run the installer for that driver - it says I have X running and I don't know how to stop it, because lightdm keeps respawning along with xorg if I kill any of them
<nshire> pragmaticenigma, the source folder has a space in it so I used quotes around it
<pragmaticenigma> should be fine
<nshire> said no such file or directory
<nshire> should the asterisk be inside or outside the quotes?
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: you can also use a backslash before the space too
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: inside the quotes
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: We won't be able to support the beta drivers... though having X running shouldn't affect the installation
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: but it does.
<newbsnewbs> Is it safe to CTRL-C during "fsck.vfat -a" when it is auto-renaming bad file names?
<FreeBDSM> newbsnewbs: absolutely, if you don't value your data.
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: lightdm runs as a system service. you should be able to kill it with systemctrl stop lightdm.server (i think)
<nshire> pragmaticenigma, is there anything obvious I'm doing wrong here? https://i.imgur.com/BqZYAuJ.png
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: just lightdm, not lightdm.server
<FreeBDSM> but I got the idea, thank you
<newbsnewbs> FreeBDSM: lol and eek at the same time.
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: folder paths are case sensitive in Linux
<nshire> just fixed the downloads to Downloads and got the same result
<newbsnewbs> I thought fsck.vfat was supposed to write at the end of the checking which is why I asked, in case there was still time.
<micha234> I could need some help in troubleshooting my serial port connection :)
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: use tab completion to determine the path: ie "/home/neal/Dow{tab}" where {tab} is the TAB key. Then slash, and do the same for the next directory
<nshire> weird I can't tab-complete into Downloads. Is it a symlink or something weird like that?
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean into?
<codecutter> why have all word switch from lower case to upper case when i type something in terminal? to get lower can I have to shift + char (like you do yo get capital)
<micha234> maybe because Downloads and Documents are available for tabcomplete?
<nshire> ./home/neal/Dow{tab} does not autocomplete
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: Caps lock is turned on
<codecutter> no its not
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: um... don't type {tab} ... that was to indicate when you should press the Tab key
<nshire> yeah
<codecutter> seem to have gone away
<nshire> nothing happens when tab is pressed
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: sometimes toggling gets it unstuck
<codecutter> yea
<pragmaticenigma> nshire: try pressing twice to see if a list of suggestions comes up
<codecutter> pragmaticenigma is there a way to copy ssh key to the remote console without introducing errors? (normal copy/paste from local terminal to the webconsole seems tp intyroduce errors)
<nshire> mashing tab at /home/neal/ suddenly autofilled it to the correct file. I'm not sure how that happened
<newbsnewbs> Hi, My USB stick got borked while copying. It has a "dirty bit", testdisk says it doesn't have a partition and fsck.vfat shows corrupted filenames and maybe other stuff. Should I re-add a partition with testdisk or fsck.vfat first?
<pragmaticenigma> newbsnewbs: what is meant by "dirty bit"
<newbsnewbs> Ubuntu just works for me normally so I am not used to having this problem and a search of the forums didn't help.
<nshire> pragmaticenigma, It worked, the backslash space seems to work but quotes don't
<blkadder> codecutter: Probably line-breaks.
<nshire> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: you can look at using ssh-copy-id
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: that works if you have username/password access to the remote ssh system
<newbsnewbs> pragmaticenigma: I think it means the FS was not properly unmounted (due to the crash)
<codecutter> pragmaticenigma Permission denied (publickey).
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: So the server is requiring a pubkey to authenticate already?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: how are you adding the key right now?
<codecutter> ssh/authorize_keys file is black.
<codecutter> tried adding the key via website (sucurity option) but this method doesn't seem to update that above file
<codecutter> the*
<pragmaticenigma> where is this hosted?
<codecutter> digital ocean
<codecutter> do's webconsole is a pieace of shit
<pragmaticenigma> contact digital ocean ... there might be a bug on their end for adding the key
<codecutter> i have the
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: please avoid vulgar language and words
<codecutter> wankers are probably sleeping
<codecutter> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: I'm not sure about the web interface part... I don't have experience with digital ocean
<hggdh> codecutter: language, please
<codecutter> i been told off by pragmaticenigma, relax
<codecutter> i don't swear. its not in my nature
<codecutter> usually*
<hggdh> codecutter: but not here, please
<codecutter> are we not all adults, here?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: actually no
<hggdh> codecutter: please follow the rules of the channel
<petro> use ubuntu if you want freezes and crashes
<codecutter> well, you will be surprise what these kida nowadays get up too
<hggdh> petro: keep on topic, please
<pragmaticenigma> petro: that is not a constructive comment, please do not post that here.
<codecutter> kids*
<petro> codecutter, ubuntu 18.04 sucks
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: okay, let's stick to the topic at hand
<petro> my computer freezes every day because of this pos os
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | petro
<ubottu> petro: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<petro> when i have time, I'll install debian on that partition
<jennie> i dont understand, why copying rate from one drive to another drive, HDD 3.5 inch sata is always slow in ubuntu as compare to windows :S
<jennie> only 7MB/s
<pragmaticenigma> petro: you need to stop. If you do not have a support question, then please be quiet or leave
<petro> jennie, because ubuntu is slow and buggy
<pragmaticenigma> petro: STOP
<petro> my question is how to stop freezes
<Pugabyte> How do I stop ubuntu 18.04 from reordering the windows of the same application to the most recently used being on top on the dock?
<jennie> which OS to use? please advise for better copying rate?
<petro> jennie, debian
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | petro is not following community guidelines and being disruptive to others seeking help
<ubottu> petro is not following community guidelines and being disruptive to others seeking help: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jennie> i cant wait 2 weeks, lots of data to copy, like 5TB
<newbsnewbs> jennie: is the drive NTFS formatted?
<jennie> newbsnewbs: yes
<newbsnewbs> jennie: I can across that bug and am trying to remember how I fixed it. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: to write to NTFS in linux, requires several layers to translate the bits to the ntfs format. that means the data has to pass through the CPU for the conversion
<jennie> so if I use other distro, will it still be same?
<nickenchuggets> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: You will experience the same result
<jennie> ok, i guess, I will have to wait
<micha234> is there a way to verify my serial port is working properly for incoming connections? not able to connect via serial cable or usb2serial cable at all
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: there are some mounting options, that may help if you are familiar with mounting drive in the CLI
<jennie> like how?
<pragmaticenigma> newbsnewbs: where you thinking of the "big_writes" option during mount?
<jennie> can you please teach me
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: do you know which block device is the NTFS drive?
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: like /dev/sdc1 or something similar?
<newbsnewbs> pragmaticenigma: I think so.
<newbsnewbs> pragmaticenigma: and an almost full HDD.
<jennie> yes
<jennie> wait I will tell you
<jennie> so i have two HDD, one is 2TB and other is 5TB, you want block device information for both of them
<epios> Hey all, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 but I still face the bluetooth error? Within the gnome menu it says, its turned off. When I turn it on, it still says "turned off". I ve thought its the bug which gots fixed within the 4.0.31 kernel (https://github.com/jeremyb31/newbtfix-4.15.git) but it does not seems to be.
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: can you run this command for me and post the link it gives you "df | pastebinit -P"
<jennie> ok
<jmadero1> what is pastebinit?
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero1: it is a program that automatically can paste files to "paste.ubuntu.com" we use it here to paste multiple lines of text to avoid flooding the chat room with text
<pragmaticenigma> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jmadero1> pragmaticenigma: I know about paste.ubuntu.com, didn't know there was a way to auto-paste, that's handy
<pragmaticenigma> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<jennie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vsm3zpGHQf/
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero1: it may not be installed by default, but it is very handy for getting help here
<epios> Does anybody know how to handle the bluetooth issue without reinstalling and older version? I am using offical 18.04, new updates and bluetooth is working on that laptop with other distros :/
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: you are trying to move from the drive ending in 2080 to drive ending in F472 ?
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: thats correct
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: okay, stop any activity on the drive (stop copy or anything writting to the disk)
<jennie> done
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: then start with "sudo umount /media/s/766666537E61F472"
<jennie> done
<jennie> oh wait, its still blinking the cursor in the terminal :)
<phocean> hi
<epios> hi
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: that means something might still be holding on to the drive
<pragmaticenigma> are these drives external or internal?
<phocean> I feel something is missing in my Gnome setup: is there something that notifies for available updates?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: usually yes, though you may have automatic updates enabled, which would mean updates are being handled for you
<phocean> I have some new updates available (apt list --upgradable), but nothing showed up
<jennie> internal 3.5inch SATA connected on MOBO
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: do you have unattended updates active?
<jennie> but i can disconnect it easily as cabinet door is open
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: okay... make sure any file dialog windows are closed. Before you do, in the file manager you may need to right click on select unmount from there.
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, it seems that not
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: internal SATA is not hot swappable on many mobo... don't unplug when it's live
<jennie> file is not showing it as mounted, its already unmounted in file manager, but terminal is still blinkig
<phocean> so, I understand, the new approach is that it updates automatically without notifying the user
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: hit enter a couple times to see if the prompt comes back
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: if it is configured to do so, yes
<jennie> no, just empty, no prompt
<pragmaticenigma> thats odd
<epios> Is this really the actual state of the well known bluetooth issue within ubuntu 18.04?! https://askubuntu.com/questions/1050304/bluetooth-is-not-working-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, is that the default ?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: I'm uncertain
<jennie> ok i closed terminal and ran command again, and it saying that ' not mounted'
<jennie> so I guess  its unmounted
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: well lets try this then...
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: followed with "sudo mkdir /media/s/put_stuff_here && sudo mount -o big_writes /media/s/put_stuff_here /dev/sda1"
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I enabled livepatch, maybe that's why
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: yes, if you have live patch enabled, I believe it activates unattended upgrades
<jennie> mount:  /media/s/put_stuff_here is not a block device
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: my apologies... i think I have something swapped
<jennie> is the result
<jennie> no problem :-)
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I understand. Thanks :-)
<Nokaji> on 18.04 - can I stop it tiling windows every time I inadvertently move my mouse somewhere?
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: use "sudo mount -o big_writes /dev/sda1 /media/s/put_stuff_here"
<jennie> Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable Error opening '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<jennie> should I reconnect?
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: what would you be reconnecting?
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: sata 4tb hdd>
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: did you unplug it?
<Nokaji> I knew my question was too hard
<debouncer> if I install an application by using .deb package, will I update it manually by downloading each newer version from its offical website or apt-get update will be enough?
<jennie> no
<jennie> i am doing now
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: no, don't unplug it
<pragmaticenigma> not with the machine running
<jennie> done now
<Sigals> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jennie> i am waiting on it to show up in file manager.
<jennie> its there in file manager, and mounted automatically
<pragmaticenigma> debouncer: that depends how the .deb configures it's install... Google Chrome .deb adds an entry to apt sources to auto update in the future. many do not
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: I think at this point it's best to leave things as they were... i don't know what's going on and I feel it's too great a risk for data loss
<jennie> I dont have data in 4tb
<debouncer> alright
<jennie> pragmaticenigma: i have data in 2tb, as long as 2tb is fine, i dont mind playing around,
<pragmaticenigma> Nokaji: It's not that the question being too hard... it's not understanding the question to begin with
<pragmaticenigma> Nokaji: if you can post a link to a screen grab, or picture of what you are seeing
<pragmaticenigma> jennie: the problem now is i don't know what state anything is in. the drive assignments were changed when the drive was unplugged
<pragmaticenigma> i've also got to head out here
<jennie> ok
<pragmaticenigma> there are others here that are much better at dealing with the mounts and unmounts... something happened when attempting to unmount the drive that I don't know how to trouble shoot... when those commands fail, the ramifications are too great for me to feel comfortable continuing
<pragmaticenigma> I'd have this solved in a second if I had access to the machine, which just isn't possible
<jennie> ok, i understand, thank you very much :)
<Nokaji> pragmaticenigma: okay,thanks for the feedback
<BluesKaj> +
<Toyo> Is this message a Thing to worry about while upgrading 16.04 to 18.04 with do-release-upgrade?
<Toyo> No valid sources.list entry found
<Toyo> While scanning your repository information no entry about xenial
<Toyo> could be found.
<jmadero1> it's always better to just fresh install - I don't get why anyone running Linux would rely on upgrading which carries various risks
<jmadero1> separating home folder from root folder makes the task a 20-30 minute process at most
<Toyo> is there a backup of sources.list anywhere in 16.04?
<memphisto> hi, upgading from 16.04 to 18.04 kubuntu
<memphisto> i have these two messages : installed grub-efi-amd64-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<memphisto> installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<memphisto> should i be worried
<mustmodify> my /etc/boot often fills up, then I get errors on `apt-get install`, etc, and I have to "sudo apt autoremove" to clear it out. Which is fine, at least there's a process. But it surprises me that I need to do that... everything else seems to take care of itself. Is my system configured improperly?
<mustmodify> sorry, /boot not /etc/boot
<memphisto> mustmodify: how big is your boot
<mustmodify> 473 MB
<mustmodify> which seems oddly arbitrary. My / is 213G.
<memphisto> what does  ll /boot say
<tomreyn> not arbitrary. it's the maximum capacity of the file system on 0.5 GB partition
<tomreyn> it is also not much / not enough for /boot nowadays
<tomreyn> actually, it can be, i take that back
<memphisto> mustmodify_: you probaly have too many older kernels there
<memphisto> you need to clean it up
<lord_daemon> can someone tell me what is the right package that I should install for the thunar icons to appear. I do not want to install other window managers to do this.
<brainwash> lord_daemon: thunar icons?
<brainwash> like, picture/video thumbnails?
<mustmodify_> memphisto: that's exactly what's happening. But my question is why I'm having to take care of that. It seems like everything else cleans itself up.
<blackflow> lord_daemon: please don't crosspost with #debian at the same time
<ioria> mustmodify_, why you say that ?
<lord_daemon> brainwash https://imgur.com/a/zhMuyVN
<brainwash> lord_daemon: you probably need the package gnome-icon-theme-full (or adwaita-icon-theme-full)
<lord_daemon> brainwash i'm using fluxbox
<ioria> lord_daemon, do you have a  .gtkrc-2.0 file ?
<mustmodify_> well, as I said, it seems like most things just .... take care of themselves.
<mustmodify_> I don't have to check on cron.
<mustmodify_> Or ... the file system. I guess it defrags itself.
<ioria> sure
<lord_daemon> ioria nopz
<mustmodify_> So I'm asking ... why does it get into a bad state? Is there something I can do to make it "just work"?
<mustmodify_> Again, I don't know, it may be there's a good reason. If so, I'd like to understand.
<ioria> lord_daemon,  .gtkrc  ?
<lord_daemon> ioria yep /usr/share/themes/Raleigh/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<ioria> lord_daemon,   install lxappearance and logout/in
<lord_daemon> about thunar, I found just that:/usr/share/doc/Thunar-1.6.11/README.gtkrc
<guntbert> !kernelcleanup | mustmodify_
<ubottu> mustmodify_: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<madLyfe> i have a dual boot setup of win and ubuntu currently, each OS has its own SSD, i was wondering if i can just install kubuntu along side ubuntu?
<madLyfe> i guess i just want kubuntu but i may want to also add KDE-Neon along side that later so better to understand adding another nix os anyways..
<lotuspsychje> madLyfe: #kubuntu to the rescue
<madLyfe> im already there but id imagine the procedure is the same across ubuntu flavors. also i have ubuntu installed currently.
<Xard> seems like nautilus doesn't quite like it if you update the desktop background image in use
<Hobbyboy7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<lotuspsychje> Xard: screenshot?
<Kuwanger> Awesome.  11GB buff/cache, 1GB free, and the oom is killing thing.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: can we help you?
<Kuwanger> Doubt it.  Apparently my system has decided that buff/cache is critical and to just start killing everything to make room for it. :/
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: wich system is that, ubuntu version, whats happening when?
<Kuwanger> xubuntu 18.04.  Backing up to a misbehaving (had to disable uas and then it later timed out) usb 3.0 hdd with rsync.
<Kuwanger> Going to reboot to see if that helps.. :/
<SlowJimmy> I pressed "apt-get upgrade" button and now samba doesnt work anymore
<SlowJimmy> this is on a brand new ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: system up to date to latest? cause there was a recent samba security flaw
<SlowJimmy> yes but the latest upgrade failed because of the samba
<SlowJimmy> so maybe delete samba for now?
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: uname -a please?
<SlowJimmy> and maybe reinstall at a later time?
<SlowJimmy> ok hand on
<LinuxTabletUser> How to Install XChat on Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | LinuxTabletUser
<ubottu> LinuxTabletUser: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<LinuxTabletUser> Thx
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | LinuxTabletUser
<ubottu> LinuxTabletUser: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: try installing preload also, clean your system with bleachbit
<memphisto> just upgraded from kubuntu 16.04 to kubuntu 18.04; i have really, really long boot
<memphisto> Startup finished in 4.270s (kernel) + 1min 18.645s (userspace) = 1min 22.916s
<memphisto> how to speed i tup
<ikonia> where is the time being lost ?
<memphisto> ikonia : it seems its docker.service @44.050s +34.582s
<memphisto> these 3 are the biggest
<memphisto>          34.582s docker.service
<memphisto>          19.292s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<memphisto>          18.429s dev-sda4.device
<ubuntu> Hi
<memphisto> jm
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: Not sure what preload would do, and this installation is literally less than a week old.
<memphisto> ikonia: actually all times are above 10s
<Guest64877> im So writing On Ubuntu 18.04+Hexchatü
<Guest64877> im So writing On Ubuntu 18.04+Hexchat
<project80> Hi, am dualbooting with windows 7, which is already installed, the / partition for ubuntu is logical, not primary, right?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Kuwanger
<ubottu> Kuwanger: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<Guest64877> try to boot-repair
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: No, I mean how that would help with the oom killer deciding to kill things for no reason.
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: This system's root is an ssd, anyways.  Little advantage to preload.
<Guest64877> reinstall os
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: every tweak can help overall system
<lunaticedit> is there a way to default an audio device? I have to keep changing the output device every reboot
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: If the issue was things were slow to load things, but what you suggest really makes no sense in context.
<lotuspsychje> lunaticedit: try testing with pavucontrol perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | project80
<ubottu> project80: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: how much ram do you have?
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: 16GB
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: so and your system behaves crazy only on rsync then?
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: Well, since it's only been a week since I've had 18.04, this is the first time I've tried to rsync.  Or tried backing up to a usb hdd.  I do know under 14.04 a few weeks before I had no such issues, but that was with a xenial kernel.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: sounds like a kernel issue mate
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1655842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655842 in linux-aws (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Out of memory" errors after upgrade to 4.4.0-59" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: Well, given the oom killer is in the kernel, that's rather obvious.  Hence why this whole discussion started with "Doubt [you can help]."
<Kuwanger> Actually was using the 4.4.0-x line (xenial) with 14.04 so I doubt that specific bug is it. :/
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: wich kernal are you currently on?
<Kuwanger> 4.15.0-32-generic
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats up to date ok
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: Well, before the reboot I was on 4.15.0-30-generic.  So, one thing will see if (unlikely) this new kernel fixes things.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<bane500> Anyone know how I can change the hostname/netbios name without restarting? When looking things up, I see 8 million ways to do it. I figured I'd ask you guys for a more concrete answer
<LinuxTabletUser> Bios is Updated?
<lotuspsychje> !info earlyoom | Kuwanger try this maybe
<ubottu> Kuwanger try this maybe: earlyoom (source: earlyoom): Early OOM Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 55 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | bane500
<ubottu> bane500: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: if this issue persist on you consider a new !bug
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: I definitely will.  It's clearly absurd for the oom to be invoked when 11GB of ram are available. :/
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: surely on 16g ram..
<myth0d21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify_: I don't know if someone was able to answer your question. the reason that /boot does not automatically get old kernels removed, is when installing new kernels, you need someone to fall back on in case of failure. The problem is, it is very difficult to determine which kernels are safe to remove automatically. also, what the user would want removed automatically. all distros for a long time have simply left the
<pragmaticenigma> older kernels in place (it's also only more recent that kernel updates are more frequent, so efforts are being made to help with auto clean up.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify_: if you run "sudo apt autoremove" regularly, you shouldn't have any issues.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify_: it's just that the tool needs a human to say it's okay to remove the old kernels
<memphisto> k
<memphisto> ikonia: i've managed to trim down a bit boot time but still its over 1min
<memphisto> Startup finished in 4.241s (kernel) + 1min 4.809s (userspace) = 1min 9.051s
<Turbo-Folker> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: i have a current systemd bug for bionic feel free to take a look
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<memphisto> lotuspsychje: thanks, looking into it right now
<elichai2> Hey
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: is it slow from boot==>login or login==>desktop?
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<elichai2> Weird thing, I ran `apt upgrade` and it hangs on `Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-33-generic (4.15.0-33.36) ...` for more than half an hour
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: lol thanks
<tomreyn> memphisto: which ubuntu release is this? take a look at "systemd-analyze" with the "critical-chain" and "blame" options
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: <memphisto> just upgraded from kubuntu 16.04 to kubuntu 18.04; i have really, really long boot
<memphisto> tomreyn: thanks. i already did, and remove services that i don't use and now i'm down by 20secs but still over 1min to loaded theskto
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: docker takes the longest
<memphisto> lotuspsychje: yes, and now          17.003s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<memphisto>          14.180s x2goserver.service
<memphisto>          14.179s dev-sda4.device
<tomreyn> elichai2: maybe /boot has run full (does "df -h /boot" report "100%"?) or is not writable ("mount | grep boot", look for 'ro' or 'rw')
<memphisto> tomreyn: i've edited NetworkManager-wait-online.service where i've set timeout to 15secs
<memphisto> tomreyn: i really curious why sda4 (my / partiton , 81G) takes that long
<tomreyn> memphisto: which command is this partial output form? can you post the full out post of these commands to a pastebin?
<memphisto> its from blaem
<memphisto> sure
<memphisto> tomreyn: and here is the output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wtr5GjJYgw/
<elichai2> tomreyn: my /boot is on root but efi: `/dev/nvme0n1p1  254M  4.6M  249M   2% /boot/efi`
<tomreyn> elichai2: so maybe / is running full?
<elichai2> nope, `/dev/nvme0n1p2  461G  250G  188G  58% /`
<tomreyn> memphisto: it's possible that sda4 was undergoing a file system check during boot, increasing the overall boot time
<tomreyn> memphisto: is this old / slow hardware?
<memphisto> tomreyn: i didn't get fsck on 16.04 but i think it brings the message in plymouth in a blink of an eye that is doing it , but i can't be sure
<tomreyn> elichai2: setting up the headers should definitely not take longer than 1 or 2 minutes
<elichai2> tomreyn: it's still stuck....
<memphisto> tomreyn: it's more than 5 yrs old
<tomreyn> elichai2: run "dmesg", see if there are error messages
<tomreyn> elichai2: you can post it online if you like, so we can take a look: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<elichai2> tomreyn: doesn't see anything relevant, bunch of wifi stuff, is it safe to patebin it?
<elichai2> ok :)
<elichai2> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jx2RVtQhW9/
<tomreyn> memphisto: i'd look into why the network takes so long to start up, not just reduce the timout there.
<memphisto> lotuspsychje: tomreyn: i'm on cable, so wouldn't know why so much time, but it could be that its like lotuspsychje said, some bug
<tomreyn> memphisto: instead of postfix you could also use ssmtp or nullmailer in case you only need to send mail through a remote system.
<elichai2> tomreyn: googoling it make me thinks it's related to Nvidia drivers, but I don't want to move to Nouveau and everything worked fine on 16.04 and 17.10
<tomreyn> elichai2: you should install the pending updates indeed, this kernel is a old. i understadn thats what you're currently trying to do.
<elichai2> tomreyn: that's weird, running `uname -r` returned `4.15.18-041518-generic` but it looks like right now it's trying to install `linux-headers-4.15.0-33-generic` isn't this older? WHAT
<elichai2> ok. now I start remembering stuff :) My current Kernel is from upstream *sweat smile* I installed it a while ago(when I was on 17.10) because my touchpad wasn't supported
<tomreyn> elichai2: the slow network startup may be due to docker. look at line 957 of the dmesg output. other than that it looks ok.
<elichai2> tomreyn: slow network startup?
<tomreyn> elichai2: oh wait i mixed you up with memphisto there, slow network startup is not an issue for you. and i dont see issues with the nvme
<elichai2> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> elichai2: so i'm not sure why installing the headers is stuck. one more reason might be that you don't run fstrim on it (by default this runs once a week). you can run sudo fstrim -v /
<elichai2> I never changed such settings but I'll run now (how much time this can take?)
<tomreyn> elichai2: less then a minute
<project80> Hi, am dualbooting with windows 7, which is already installed, the / partition for ubuntu is logical, not primary, right?
<EvanR11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<elichai2> tomreyn: yep, finished, retrying now :) `/: 211.2 GiB (226746728448 bytes) trimmed`
<tomreyn> project80: doesnt matter
<tomreyn> elichai2: oh my
<project80> tomreyn, then why do they ask?
<elichai2> huh. actually I ctrl+z it before and then ran `sudo dpkg -a --configure` and it worked. I thought it failed but it actually worked so now there's nothing to install. weird.
<elichai2> tomreyn: what?
<tomreyn> project80: what am i asking?
<elichai2> btw. I don't get how Ubuntu still uses 4.15.0 like I installed 4.15.18 from upstream way before 18.04 was out and it's still a more "recent" version
<project80> tomreyn, nothing, go back to sleep.
<tomreyn> elichai2: i dont know how large your nvme is but apparently fstrim didnt run for a good while there, meaning the nvme could only operate on total_capacity - 211.2GB of its stroage for a while now.
<tomreyn> project80: looks like you mixed me up with someone
<elichai2> tomreyn: it's 461GB (512), how can I make sure that fstrim will run as schedueled? where is it supposed to be schedueled at?
<project80> tomreyn, sure.
<Andrew_Shay> Hello. I have an ubuntu 16.04 install on Vultr. Looking to see if I can free up some space. I just run some python scripts and a static site on this box. Do any of these folders look too large?  /lib 6GB  -- /usr 4.2GB -- /boot 1.4GB
<tomreyn> elichai2: which ubuntu release is this?
<elichai2> 18.04
<elichai2> or KDE-Plasma if that's what you meant
<tomreyn> elichai2: what's NEXT and LAST on this output?: systemctl list-timers fstrim.timer
<elichai2> NEXT: Mon 2018-08-20 00:00:00 IDT LAST: Tue 2018-08-14 23:02:06 IDT
<tomreyn> elichai2: okay so it's setup to run on the file systems, but it may not end up on the raw disk. do you have device mapper managed block devices? sudo dmsetup ls
<elichai2> tomreyn: btw on 14.08 I upgrade to 18.04 so maybe this ran before that and why it was so bad
<elichai2> tomreyn: dmsetup: `No devices found`
<elichai2> (14.08 = 08/14)
<tomreyn> elichai2: it's also possible that you just moved around much data recently.
<backnforth> Hi, will someone help me install the drivers for the Asus ac55r. I found the drivers here: https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/USBAC55/HelpDesk_Download/ but it won't compile for my ubuntu 16.04 machine. When I go to run the first command to build (make), I get the following message:
<backnforth> ake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-32-generic'
<backnforth> Makefile:1794: recipe for target 'modules' failed
<elichai2> yeah if it happened before the upgrading it might be it otherwise I don't think so. maybe I'll put a reminder to rerun this in 2-3 weeks and see if it's still that bad
<tomreyn> elichai2: what does this return (you may need to install hdparm first of all)? sudo hdparm -I /dev/nvme0n1 | grep -i TRIM
<elichai2> tomreyn: ` HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device`
<tomreyn> elichai2: maybe i got the block device name wrong. ls /dev/nvme*
<tomreyn> elichai2: actually it would be good to run "sudo fstrim -v /" again now, just to see whether it actually made a difference and there is only a little bit of data to be trimmed now.
<elichai2> tomreyn: no you didn't I checked both /dev/nvme0n1 and lsblk
<elichai2> tomreyn: yep `/: 2.3 GiB (2428182528 bytes) trimmed`
<tomreyn> elichai2: so this looks like false alarm on my end. maybe you want to run fstrim more often, you will see...
<tomreyn> also have a look for firmware upgrades for ths nvme
<elichai2> I will, the problem is most updates are for windows :(
<tomreyn> elichai2: well, you can run that from a usb as well nowadays
<maso11> Hi. Im trying to hook up a thinkpad to an old vga monitor (screen is destroyed heh)
<maso11> Hookedit up, accidentally click on 'external display' bc I thought That was the correct way
<elichai2> tomreyn: you're right. btw how can I check the drive model if `hdparm` doesn't work
<maso11> Ok so I turn it on, I can login and see via the monitor, but after that, it goes back to laptop display
<maso11> Which I cannot see
<maso11> How do I switch the display back to the external vga monitor ?
<tomreyn> backnforth: the download says "Support OS: Linux kernel 2.6.24~4.7"
<maso11> :/ I'm pressing every key I can think of and googling
<tomreyn> elichai2: smartctl has nvme support for some models now. but i had expected hdparm to work, so not sure.
<maso11> hey tomreyn, do you have any guesses? I'm trying fn  + f7
<tomreyn> elichai2: use nvme-cli
<tomreyn> maso11: maybe ask in ##hardware or in ##thinkpad (not sure the latter exists)
<maso11> Ok thank you so much bro
<tomreyn> maso11: if you can access + see the bios / uefi setup utility, there may be an option for setting the primary display to be external.
<maso11> tomreyn: problem is it never shows that part of the boot process
<maso11> monitor goes straight to login
<tomreyn> maso11: dunno then, better ask in a channel which is into this hardware.
<elichai2> tomreyn: yep, `nvme list` worked
<maso11> Thanks bro
<aloo_shu> del or F2 during boot are the most common keys for bringing up the bios/uefi setup, maso11 , and before setting the default monitor, consider that you may also make it more difficult to get the setup screen. Google <your brand> setup  boot key (or similar)
<elichai2> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> elichai2, maso11: you're welcome
<Thaeri> on HP laptops, it might be F10
<tomreyn> backnforth: usually someone takes those vendor provided drivers and patches them to become compatible to newer kernels, then those patched drivers may be distributed by linux distributions
<tomreyn> backnforth: i'd suggest you identify your chipset (lspci -nnkA4 | grep -i wireless)
<Thaeri> speaking of nothing... is there a good way of either fine-tuning Redshift or make F-lux still work on 18.04? Xubuntu to be more exact?
<tomreyn> backnforth: i'd suggest you identify your chipset (lspci -nnk | grep -iA4 wireless)
<tomreyn> ^ the second one, sorry
<tomreyn> Thaeri: maybe ask in #xubuntu
<Thaeri> tomreyn that channel seems pretty inactive
<tomreyn> Thaeri: based on you not writing anything there?
<Thaeri> and it seems to be a *buntu thing as F.lux didn't work very well in the main DE when I tried either
<Thaeri> or in Mint...
<Thaeri> MATE and Xfce
<Thaeri> Redshift works, it
<Thaeri> is just that there is only "on" and "off"
<Thaeri> no fine-tining whatsoever
<Thaeri> that I can find
<Thaeri> is there?
<qwebirc42866> Hey all, does anyone have bind running on 18.04? I seem to be missing something trying to get it setup. It was working fine on 16.04
<tomreyn> qwebirc42866: what makes you think bind is "missing something trying to get it setup"
<qwebirc42866> I installed bind, configured it to use a forwarder and allow recursion, but when i dig any domain name against the server, it seems to only use the root hints. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6tSxkqHgVQ/
<qwebirc42866> install and enable forwarding is the only thing i've done, named.conf.options here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xbGfPDcRMs/
<tomreyn> looks ok to me on a quick glance, but it won't work with request s from a different network/subnet.
<Thaeri> nice of Pidgin to crash, not... Let's see if Hexchat works better :)
<Delvien> Thaeri:  Irssi or bust  :P
<thunderrd18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kamkran> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Delvien> Cant wait till that meme is dead.
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Stek_Turku> on my 64 bit notebook i have installed a 32 bit 16.04 lts (root partition and home partition are different). Can i install xubuntu 18.04 lts 64 bit over the previous 32 bit? can i use the same home partition? what does it happen on my dara and my 32 bit progscalready installed?
<last1> are there known issues with the ixgb driver in Ubuntu ?
<xerf> hello
<xerf> I'm having an odd issue w/gnome...i have dual monitors w/multi-monitor add on, but after a little while of logging into gnome, the overview display will show multi monitors for my primary display, but the second one is just a blank bar
<xerf> Stek_Turku:  you shouldn't lose data in your /home directory, but I think you might need to reinstall using the 64-bit one
<issyl027> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<leonardus> What is the default PDF reader in 18.04?
<endojelly> Is upgrading from 16.04 LTS enabled yet?
<krytarik> endojelly: Yes.
<endojelly> Great, thanks.
<endojelly> Let's do it then.
<krytarik> leonardus: If you mean Ubuntu proper, then Evince.
<l4z4i> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Stek_Turku> leonardus: on xubuntu is atril (from mate)
<Slade28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu 2018-08-19
<JGalt> Im trying to synchronize the packages between 2 ubuntu server systems.  apt-mark looks like a good way to do this and I found https://simpleit.rocks/linux/replicate-installed-packages but after I run apt-mark on the second machine, then what?  do I not need to update, upgrade, something to actually get the packages to install?
<JGalt> ....on the new box?....
<Ismael> hola
<Ismael> xg
<tomreyn> JGalt: the link you posted returns a 404 status for me
<tomreyn> JGalt: this can work, assuming you have the same apt sources on both systems: https://serverfault.com/questions/56848/install-the-same-debian-packages-on-another-system
<Spaulding> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kaiser> hello, im having trouble getting my bluetooth headphones to work with my sys
<Sophira22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kaiser> i have tried using bluetoothctl and bluedevil and the native gnome client
<kaiser> i seem to be able to have success pairing and connecting, but it still doesnt show up as an audio device, also i dont hear any notification from my headphones that they are connected
<JGalt> tomreyn: sorry bad link, this should do it https://simpleit.rocks/linux/replicate-installed-package-selections-from-one-ubuntu-system-to-another/
<tomreyn> JGalt: found it since, but i think the one i posted is sufficient.
<tomreyn> the apt-mark approach seems wrong to me.
<tomreyn> JGalt: actually, thinking more about it, you probably want to do both, dpkg selections and apt mark. i didn't read the article as suggesting that you shuld do both, but like it would be alternatives, which is not the case
<JGalt> Tomreyn: i know about the method of using dpkg but aparently using dpkg for this fails to track automatically vs manually installed packages which the apt-mark method covered here aparently does track.  I'm confused though as the seemingly better method instructions just seem to end after marking on the new system
<tomreyn> JGalt: i just tried to explain that you should first do dpkg selections, then apt mark IMO.
<JGalt> ah ok
<Bashing-om> JGalt: Might want to consider ' debfoster ' on this use case also .
<tomreyn> JGalt: and before you do this, make sure apt sources are the same, and run apt-get update
<tomreyn> http://www.fruit.je/debfoster/
<Goop> Hey, I want to create a local mirror of the Ubuntu repository. How big is the repository, and how much data's worth is changed each month?
<hggdh> Goop: repositories for what versions and flavours of Ubuntu?
<Goop> hggdh, excellent question. That really depends on how big they are, and if they can be combined.
<Goop> hggdh, lets go with Ubuntu 16.04
<hggdh> Goop: I am not really sure, but I would expect 150GB +
<hggdh> Goop: I maintain a cache for *packages* (so I only cache the "common" Ubuntu and Kubuntu packages, for 16.04, 18.04, and 18.10. It is currently at 240GB
<hggdh> Goop: with the ISOs for 16.04, 18.04, and 18.10 (all flavours, AMD64-only), add 50GB
<coldpresent> hey all, how do i copy an entire package, including dependencies and desktop icon, from ubuntu to some other linux distro?
<Guest24822> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Goop> hggdh, the repositories are always being added to. How much is added to it by the end of the week?
<Goop> My ISP is a jerk and has a data cap.
<hggdh> Goop: on 16.04, there about 150 packages updated last week (kernel was updated, so lots of binaries). For the size... IDK. a few GB, probably
<hggdh> Goop: I am talking about *source* packages; they may generate more than one binary package
<tomreyn> coldpresent: this seems like an incorrect approach you should always use debian package son only those linux distributions they were made for.
<Goop> hggdh, are you downloading more than 50GB in a week?
<hggdh> Goop: on both package updates and ISO update, no, probably less than 25GB
<hggdh> Goop: packages... highball a few GB per week (after the first humongous download of the whole repository)
<DimeCadmium> how can i prevent ubuntu from trying to install a package? it keeps trying to install javascript-common as a recommended package and causing the install to fail (presumably because i have a highly customized /etc/apache2)
<hggdh> Goop: by "few" I mean something between 1 and 3 GB
<coldpresent> tomreyn: this particular package only has debian and centos support, is there absolutely no way i can port it to other distros?
<xubuntu18041> hggdh, are you including daily-build iso 's ?
<hggdh> xubuntu18041: yes, I am. But I use zsync, and usually this limits the actual download to  about 10% of the ISO
<tomreyn> coldpresent: you can build the source package against the target system
<Goop> How do I get Asterisk to work on Ubuntu LTS 16.04?
<xubuntu18041> hggdh, hehe, my next question :]
<tomreyn> DimeCadmium: i dont see how javascript-common would modify any configuration in / below /etc/apache2
<coldpresent> tomreyn: also, there are no makefiles in the package, i believe it's proprietary
<tomreyn> DimeCadmium: you could paste the output of a failed installation on a poastebin.
<DimeCadmium> tomreyn: honestly i havent investigated why, but every time it tries to install it i have to go back and purge it
<coldpresent> tomreyn: there's just a bunch of folders and files, i believe it's pre-built
<tomreyn> coldpresent: ehich ubuntu package are you talking about?
<tomreyn> *which
<DimeCadmium> also, its output is 100% unhelpful: https://bpaste.net/show/2393bd62b5c1
<DimeCadmium> but when purging: apache2_invoke javascript-common prerm: No action required
<coldpresent> tomreyn: its an external proprietary package, not from ubuntu
<DimeCadmium> thus leading me to believe that may be the cause. like i said though i don't care why it's failing i just don't want it.
<tomreyn> DimeCadmium: rerun the command you ran to create the paste with -o 'Debug::RunScripts'
<tomreyn> ...and paste again
<tomreyn> coldpresent: so you didnt tell the truth originally? <coldpresent> hey all, how do i copy an entire package, including dependencies and desktop icon, from ubuntu to some other linux distro?
<coldpresent> tomreyn: maybe phrasing could be better. the package works on ubuntu because the package is built for debian
<tomreyn> coldpresent: well, you're off-topic here.
<coldpresent> aight, thanks for your help regardless
<tomreyn> DimeCadmium: the fact that it's failing to install may very well point to an underlöying issue, which may affect other packages as well. it's something you should investiage and repair, or else you may end up missing important updates or becoming unable to install some packages.
<DimeCadmium> tomreyn: it hasn't affected any other packages so far. if it does, i will find that out and fix it then.
<DimeCadmium> frankly, i don't plan on installing any web software that would need to install javascript. in fact, i don't plan on installing any web software. if i were to do that, i would do it manually, because we have a very strange environment for some web software we DO run.
<DimeCadmium> thanks for the useless advice without knowing the situation rather than answering my question though.
<tomreyn> such a lovely person
<sirriffsalothp> I can't remove audacious without removing kxstudio-desktop-kde4, will this render me without a desktop environment if I remove it?
<tomreyn> sirriffsalothp: kxstudio-desktop-kde4 is not an ubuntu package
<sirriffsalothp> tomreyn: true, but I'm wondering since someone here would probably know anyhow? Asked in kxstudio but no one's home :P
<tomreyn> we only support ubuntu here, and happily, once you have it installed, sorry.
<anon345> why is chat always dead? is everyone on twitch tv???
<tharkun17> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<NotSoFastJames> lotusopsychje  i did the uname -a but it is on another ubuntu so it is difficult to print the result of that command here should i just give the linux imag version number here?
<NotSoFastJames> lotuspsychje i removed samba alltogether and am now apt-get dist-upgrading
<NotSoFastJames> will this get rid of the vulnerable?
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: lotusopsychje isn't currently around.do oyu need help with anything?
<NotSoFastJames> tomrey yes, please! friend, I am currently experiencing issues with samba, i am running an ubuntu with samba running on it sharing out partitions on the ubuntu onto other devices on the network, one of them being my own main device running ubuntu as well and my gf's windows machine
<NotSoFastJames> now after running apt-get upgrade samba ceased working saying "cant start LBS or something"
<NotSoFastJames> now coming hear lotuspsychje pointed out that there has been a vulnerability in samba and asking for uname-a
<tomreyn> i doubt the message is "cant start LBS or something"
<NotSoFastJames> in the meantime i removed samba in order to close the vulnerability and then i did the dist-upgrad and the regular upgrade
<NotSoFastJames> tomreyn you are right
<NotSoFastJames> both dist-upgrade and upgrade failed to apt-get while samba was still installed
<NotSoFastJames> now having upgraded and dist-upgraded i will reinstall samba and check if i can get it to run now, otherwise i will bring the detailed error here
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release did you upgrade from and to?
<NotSoFastJames> failed to start LSB: stat samba/CIF
<NotSoFastJames> it was an 18.04
<NotSoFastJames> i am not aware of the current kernel
<NotSoFastJames> i will get that hang on
<NotSoFastJames> linux kernel image 4.4.0 131
<NotSoFastJames> before dist-upgrade it was the same with uname -a
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: on ubuntu bionic?
<NotSoFastJames> yes
<NotSoFastJames> ubuntu
<tomreyn> did you reboot after finishing the upgrade?
<NotSoFastJames> this is a server style ubuntu machine
<NotSoFastJames> no
<NotSoFastJames> i will do so now
<NotSoFastJames> hang on
<NotSoFastJames> btw thank you kindly sir for your friendly help, i dont know how to thank you: thank you!
<tomreyn> better check you have all updates installed before you do
<tomreyn> :) welcome
<NotSoFastJames> tomrey i did the sudo reboot style restart of the system, and again removed samba, then apt-get update && upgrade&& dist-upgrade
<NotSoFastJames> re installing samba with a sudo apt-get install samba style command again threw the same error
<NotSoFastJames> using autoremove style command to purge old just to be sure
<NotSoFastJames> tomreyn is it possible that this vulnerability with samba is causing this headache?
<NotSoFastJames> what does this LSB error message mean? "cants start LSB: start samba/CIF...)"
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: so far, i see no reason to believe that any vulnerability is getting in the way here. are you able to remote control the samba server, such as via ssh?
<madLyfe> does mdadm only work with intel chips?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: no
<NotSoFastJames> not as of now, i am experiencing network issues the server is not apearing in the network
<NotSoFastJames> it is apearing in the gateway-style router device though
<NotSoFastJames> also it has access to the inernet
<madLyfe> i think this is bad? mdadm: imsm capabilities not found for controller: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2 (type SATA)
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: which OS runs on the computer you are chatting from?
<madLyfe> trying to use mdadm on the marvell controller.
<NotSoFastJames> this is now my gfs computer runnig a windows style OS
<NotSoFastJames> my own ubuntu has issues with its network card so i have to plug it in via ethernet
<NotSoFastJames> getting a new wifi card as we speak
<NotSoFastJames> this is why i cannot easily copy paste the error messages
<daemon1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<NotSoFastJames> i tired putting a dual boot on this machine but i didnt get that to work...
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: okay, also install openssh-server on the samba server, then you can download putty to the windows computer and connect to the ip address of the samba server
<NotSoFastJames> she already had putty on here
<c25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<NotSoFastJames> ssh is not working for some reason
<NotSoFastJames> i had it set up on my ubuntu (not the server but my own device)
<tomreyn> is there an error message? are you connecting the the right server?
<NotSoFastJames> and it didnt work ever since i had the samba issues
<NotSoFastJames> i used to be able to easily connect to the server style ubuntu machine using m own ubuntu main pc but it suddenly wont work
<NotSoFastJames> no it just says it timed out
<tomreyn> when you run "systemctl status ssh" on the server, does it report an error message?
<NotSoFastJames> is it possible that an outside party took over my server and with it my network?
<NotSoFastJames> i dont know like a worm or a troyan or something?
<tomreyn> why would you think so?
<tomreyn> i think you are jumping to conclusions.
<NotSoFastJames> idk i find it odd that all of a sudden ssh stops working then samba also suddenly starts working..
<NotSoFastJames> i mean stops
<tomreyn> if something doesn't work as expected, a compromise is one of many, and not the most likely, reason.
<NotSoFastJames> i see, i am trying to ssh with my personal computer running ubuntu and the openssh-server is on my server
<NotSoFastJames> which is also running ubuntu
<NotSoFastJames> again it looks like it will time out
<NotSoFastJames> i think maybe somehow the network got messed up, like routing tables or something idk the words
<tomreyn> so when you ran commands on the samba server some minutes ago, was this through ssh from your ubuntu desktop, or was it directly on the samba server?
<NotSoFastJames> this is the error with ssh "ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.42 port 23: connection timed out
<NotSoFastJames> tomreyn directly on the server
<NotSoFastJames> at the time my ubuntu main was turned off also ssh didnt work for a while now
<NotSoFastJames> at the time my ubuntu main was turned off also ssh didnt work for a while now
<NotSoFastJames> sorry for double post
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> when you run "systemctl status ssh" on the server, does it report an error message?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> so when you ran commands on the samba server some minutes ago, was this through ssh from your ubuntu desktop, or was it directly on the samba server?
<tomreyn> please try those, then report back
<Goop> I'm frustrated as crap, because I followed this tutorial: https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Hello+World and the phone on 6001 doesn't seem to ever work.
<Goop> I have tried it on Twinkle.
<Goop> I had to slap it on the local machine and try 127.0.0.1
<Goop> What I am now getting is: "6001, registration failed: 403 Forbidden"
<Goop> and "Line 1: call failed. 404 Not Found" when trying to call extension 100
<web> hi everyone
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: are you still working on it?
<NotSoFastJames> yes
<NotSoFastJames> i was checking the openssh and it said server side it is li
<tomreyn> "li"?
<NotSoFastJames> it is listening on the proper port but on the address 0.0.0.0
<tomreyn> 0.0.0.0 means 'everywhere', that's fine
<NotSoFastJames> i checked the ssh_config and sshd_config but i didnt put that option so technically it should of been listening on all addresses
<NotSoFastJames> oh
<NotSoFastJames> i reinstalled open-ssh just to be sure
<NotSoFastJames> but my ssh sitll timed out
<NotSoFastJames> i mean from my non server
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: check, on the server, what its ip address is. you can use the 'ip a' command
<designbybeck> in 16.04 you could press CTRL + L to change the path in a dialog box, but how do you do that in 18.04 with gnome?
<NotSoFastJames> the server style ip is different from what nmap claimed it was!
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: you can ignore the 'lo' (LOOPBACK) device (usually number 1), so look at the others instead. the number which follows 'inet' is an ip address
<NotSoFastJames> ok iam lgged in
<NotSoFastJames> logged in, thank you again for your kind and merciful help
<tomreyn> designbybeck: i dont think it exists anymore, but you can click on 'other locations' on the bottom left to browse there
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: great!
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: so you can now run "uname -r" again?
<tomreyn> designbybeck: whoops, actually ctrl-l works here
<tomreyn> this is nautilus on 18.04.1
<madLyfe> i want to add kubuntu to my dual install setup(ubuntu on one SSD and win 10 on another). i dont mind getting rid of ubuntu and only having kubuntu but im not sure about just adding kubuntu to the nix SSD, let alone removing ubuntu.
<NotSoFastJames> 4.40-133-generic
<NotSoFastJames> tomaw
<NotSoFastJames> tomreyn
<NotSoFastJames> madlyfe you can do a tripple boot
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: okay, so it seems that your release upgrade was not really successful. there is no kernel version 4.4.0 on bionic (18.04)
<madLyfe> what if i wanted to remove ubuntu before or after?
<NotSoFastJames> just install the kubuntu with the preexisting ubuntu and it will give you the option to install next to the pre-exisitng ubuntu
<tomreyn> madLyfe: "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop" on the existing ubuntu installation
<NotSoFastJames> then you can pick and choose in a grub style menu every time you boot up
<NotSoFastJames> oh kubuntu is not a distro?
<Bashing-om> madLyfe: wht bit dual boot both (k)ubuntu and ubuntu ? I do multi-boot : http://termbin.com/ft18 .
<tomreyn> kubuntu is an ubuntu flavour
<madLyfe> tomreyn: is that bad? rather than just having one? rather than one on top of the other?
<NotSoFastJames> tomreyn so the key to solving this problem is just updating the kernel?
<NotSoFastJames> tjaml
<NotSoFastJames> thank you tomreyn i am goig to look into how to get a new kernel manually
<NotSoFastJames> thanks for your kindness and big heart and generosity and patience and mercifulness!
<tomreyn> NotSoFastJames: probablky it's not that easy. can you run this: sudo true; pastebin <( cat /proc/version; lsb_release -ds; echo; apt-get update 2>&1; echo; apt-get dist-upgrade -V --assume-no 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<designbybeck> hmmm tomreyn is nautilus the default file browser in 18.04?
<tomreyn> designbybeck: yes
<designbybeck> OH tomreyn you are correct! It does work in the file browser...I was trying in a save as dialog box from a firefox! It would be nice it if worked there too!
<designbybeck> tomreyn, thanks for the feedback!
<tomreyn> madLyfe: installing multiple desktop environemnets on a single ubuntu installation is anoption. there are meta packages such as ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop. if you install both, you can switch between desktop environments on the graphical login.
<tomreyn> designbybeck: hmm right it doesnt seem to work there
<madLyfe> i mean i like ubuntu but with KDE plasma so i dont mind just rocking Kubuntu but not sure of what that process would be since i have grub in a dual boot setup with win10
<madLyfe> this is my win 10 SSD: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aJBSzSxy/Screenshot%20from%202018-08-18%2022-20-58.png
<madLyfe> and this is my ubuntu SSD https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7IS5ey3Y/Screenshot%20from%202018-08-18%2022-22-29.png
<unholymachine> awesome
<unholymachine> what now?
<unholymachine> personally i'd use XFCE as a window manager
<unholymachine> boot in a few seconds if on SSD
<tomreyn> madLyfe: if you want to do a new installation of kubuntu, replacing the previous ubntu installation, and keeping windows bootable, all you should need to do is to run the kubuntu installer and install to sda
<madLyfe> is grub on the win ssd?
<tomreyn> unholymachine: what is the context of what you are saying?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: grub is probbaly on sda, but there is no easy way to know, nor is there a need to know. you can just install it to sda.
<unholymachine> oh , i just stumbled in and didn't read what madLyfe is trying to do. i was just making a comment as how to best utilize the speeds offered by solid state media when it comes to using a GUI for linux
<tomreyn> i see
<madLyfe> ok. i thought windows does some funky stuff with booting and partitioning which is why you should install it first before nix in a dual boot setup..
<madLyfe> didnt know if i would be messing all that up
<unholymachine> madLyfe: grub is wherever you have your MBR(master boot record) which usually is on the first drive, which looks like your windows drive
<unholymachine> if you want to start over w/ ubuntu i would wipe the ubuntu drive, restore  your windows MBR (https://askubuntu.com/questions/806065/how-to-remove-grub-after-deleting-ubuntu-and-repair-windows-mbr
<tomreyn> madLyfe: actually you're UEFI booting, and have the ESP at /dev/sda1. you should preserve this (since the windows boot code is in there, too) and configure it as the ESP in your new installation.
<unholymachine> and then re-install ubuntu w/ GUI flavor of choice (or install more than one x-window manager if you like)
<madLyfe> i think mine is EFI not MBR: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6Onnj7LZ/image.png
<tomreyn> hmm so apparently you have two efi system partitions, one on sda and one on sdb
<unholymachine> madLyfe: you can also just install ubuntu from the win10 sotware store thing
<tomreyn> if you're referring to ubuntu bash for windows: that's not an ubuntu linux installation.
<madLyfe> i also disabled secure boot and force UEFI. it was a PITA. everything seems to work fine after.
<govg> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<unholymachine> https://www.tweaking4all.com/os-tips-and-tricks/remove-ubuntu-windows-uefi-dualboot/
<madLyfe> but all i did was install win 10 and installed ubuntu right after just following the instructions. so i figured it just did its thing properly.
<unholymachine> tomreyn: i'm referring to "ubuntu" as available from the windows 10 official software store
<madLyfe> i dont want to remove anything but ubuntu though.
<unholymachine> madLyfe: the link i posted should be all you need
<tomreyn> unholymachine: right, read its explanation, it won't be easily possible to run a GUI that way. it's not a full installation, no linux kernel.
<unholymachine> to restore your system
<unholymachine> tomreyn: admittedly i haven't tried it myself as the last time i used windows as a daily driver was in 2010
<unholymachine> so you're probably right ?
<madLyfe> hmmm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<krytarik> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<madLyfe> tomreyn https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yKjerKJB/
<Maga> Hi
<micha234> hi, someone likes to give me a hand with my serial port setup?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: yes?
<madLyfe> does that help at all?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: with what?
<madLyfe> the breakdown of my setup?
<madLyfe> does it make it more clear?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: it was already understandable fromyour previous explanation and the screenshots you posted
<madLyfe> ah. i just didnt know what i was supposed to do with tomreyn> hmm so apparently you have two efi system partitions, one on sda and one on sdb
<madLyfe> like is the process more complicated now?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i would inspect the two efi partitions once you have reinstalled, to find out where the windows boot code is and to move it to the final esp
<tomreyn> madLyfe: for now i'd say, just install.
<madLyfe> what is final esp?
<tomreyn> ...and reuse the esp on sda1 while installing.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: you have two ESPs, you really only need and can use one. so you should plant to use one of the to. i suggest you use the one on sda1. it is possible that the current windows boot code is on sdb1 instead. if so, you may want to move it from there to sda1 after reinstalling linux.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sorry, i was wrong about the location of the ESP on sdb: it's sdb2, not sbd1
<madLyfe> if everything is working why does it matter? btw, i didnt know ESP stood for EFI System Partition.
<tomreyn> oh, just ask when you dont know some abbreviations.
<tomreyn> actually you did ask, and i didn't realoze you were inquiring about the term ESP.
<madLyfe> no biggie.
<Zalabaslea> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<endojelly> what the hell, I'm missing my groups:
<endojelly> ~% id
<endojelly> uid=1000(jelly) gid=1000(jelly) groups=1000(jelly)
<endojelly> ~% id jelly
<endojelly> uid=1000(jelly) gid=1000(jelly) groups=1000(jelly),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare),999(vboxsf)
<endojelly> this only happens in the GUI session, not logged in via ssh
<endojelly> any idea what that could be?
<tomreyn> endojelly: a bug, let me find it.
<tomreyn> endojelly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1784964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784964 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Regression due to CVE-2018-1116 (processes not inheriting user's supplementary groups )" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> endojelly: if you have a lunchpad account, please login and select the "this bug affects me" option on top
<tomreyn> * lAunchpad :)
<madLyfe> tomreyn: is this a good idea to install? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hSg5Uguj/irccloudcapture3684901502963937482.jpg
<Sove> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<micha234> hi, I am having trouble to access my ubuntu server via serial console cable. would be glad if someone could have a look at this
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i can'r make the license decision for you. depending no which hardware you have, having it run with proprietary drivers from the start can be useful. such as wireless devices which depend on proprietary drivers or firmware which isnt already distributed with ubuntu (due to licensing restrictions)
<tomreyn> micha234: which ubuntu verison is it?
<madLyfe> I'm just going to go with it.
<micha234> tomreyn: its 16.04. i successfully was able to use the serial connection to "dial out" to other devices like switches etc. but somehow i am doing something wrong for "dialing into" the system
<tomreyn> micha234: what have you configured so far?
<micha234> so far i enabled serial in bios, enabled it for grub: dmesg|grep tty shows me the serial devices, also does stty/setserial. systemd spawned the "agetty" process for ttyS0 but every time i connect via serial from another machine no login prompt is visible. any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<tomreyn> micha234: unfortunatley https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto is apparently outdated. you'll need to find instructions for systemd.
<madLyfe> tomreyn: just an FYI, no option to install along side Ubuntu. just replace. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Mzw0ipJF/irccloudcapture7893593046693236607.jpg
<micha234> tomreyn: yes that seems to be the case, but i recognized, that systemd automatically starts a serial-ttyS0 service which creates a unit that respawns an appropriate (at least i think it is) agetty process
<micha234> tomreyn: so the init part of the howto is the only obsolete part as far as i can tell
<tomreyn> micha234: i'm afraid i haven't actually setup a serial console on systmed, yet
<tomreyn> documentation i found when i looked for it was not consistent.
<micha234> tomreyn: didnt do it for inbound setup neither so far^^
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Virtual_and_serial_console_changes
<tomreyn> i guess i'd try this
<micha234> tomreyn: systemd it spawns a process "/sbin/agetty --keep-baud 115200 38400 9600 ttyS0 vt220" which I also tried in various argument variations based on documentations found on the web. it just does not seem to forward to the login prompt somehow.
<micha234> will have a read, thanks
<tomreyn> this is mr. systemd's generic how-to http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html
<tomreyn> madLyfe: you wante dto replace, wasnt it?
<sim_> hi, is anybody from Iran ?
<tomreyn> madLyfe:  the other option i discussed initially was to just install the kubuntu desktop environment on the existing ubuntu installation, and switch this way.
<tomreyn> sim_: do yuo have an ubuntu support question?
<tomreyn> also hi!
<madLyfe> yes I'm proceeding with that as we speak. just letting ppl know there isn't an option to install along side another distro from the wizard.
<madLyfe> we've gone too far now. 😁
<tomreyn> !ot | sim_, if you'd just like to chat
<ubottu> sim_, if you'd just like to chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jojero> Hello, can anyone help me, I am trying to move to ubuntu now.
<tomreyn> Jojero: hi. we can try, what's your question?
<madLyfe> well after the reboot I wasn't taken to grub.. windows just booted like I didn't have a dual install. whoops
<Jojero> But I don't have my 1tb HDD right now, how can I do this I have 2 partitions, 250gb then 250 gb on the 2nd one.
<Jojero> Can I move my files to the 2nd partition then install linux on the 1st one then move the files to the root of ubuntu after installation then make then ntfs to ext4?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: you can change your bios to boot 'ubuntu' instead.
<Jojero> I dont wanna dual boot tho, I will ditch windows 10 now as Full Stack Developer, the windows is so unfriendly.
<tomreyn> Jojero: before you install ubuntu, be sure you have proper backups. you can install alongside an existing OS, or choose which partitions to (delete and) install to. if you are going to replace your existing operating system i suggest you just install ubuntu on one (entire) disk, then restore any data you lost when doing so.
<tomreyn> (fomr the backup)
<Jojero> Oh, alright I need to get my hdd at home. XD btw, what kind of partition scheme will you recommend?
<Jojero> 500gb, 4gb swap or 8gb swap? 20gb root? rest to the home? Im not sure tho
<madLyfe> tomreyn: ty I was able to get to Kubuntu that way. but it's the same issue after a restart.
<tomreyn> Jojero: depends on a couple factors. ubuntu desktop 18.04.can configure a sane partition scheme automatically if you chgoose so.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: can you choose ubuntu as a permanent boot option on the bios?=
<tomreyn> what you seem to have done now was a boot order override for this single boot only
<ryuo> Jojero: how much RAM?
<tomreyn> Jojero: if you'll do suspend to disk, you'll need as much swap as you have RAM. but this doesn't have to be a partition, can be a swap *file* on some other partition. if you wont suspend to disk, you'll only need a third or half your ram as swap, unless you're really short of ram.
<madLyfe> is it possible to go back to using grub?
<Jojero> Ram was 4gb I wanna upgrade it to 8gb at the end of the monh
<ryuo> Jojero: I generally consider swap optional, but then my use cases never seem to need it.
<ryuo> Jojero: it's necessary for any PCs you intend to use hibernation (suspend to disk) on.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: once you booted into linux, just make sure the right ESP is mounted to /boot/efi and that the windows boot code is also there, and update and install grub. also make sure os-prober is installed before running update-grub, but this should be the case already.
<ryuo> Jojero: as for root, you don't need a massive partition. this isn't Windows which needs 15GB+ for a basic install.
<ryuo> Jojero: i've gotten away with 8GB, but you may want to allocate more for your initial transition.
<ryuo> My servers use less than 2GB... heh
<Jojero> Oh haha alright.
<ryuo> desktop Linux requires a lot more.
<Jojero> So Can I use my ntfs for backup purposes?
<ryuo> The existing windows installation?
<Jojero> Naa I will delete the existing installation
<Jojero> 232gb for the existing, that what I will delete
<ryuo> That's a common choice for external drives.
<Jojero> The 232 gb is another partition but ntfs
<ryuo> It's writable by non-root users by default on Linux.
<Jojero> I wanna move my files there first before installing linux
<ryuo> frankly regular unix file systems get in the way on removable media in typical desktop use cases.
 * tomreyn will take some rest, ttyl
<micha234> tomreyn: thanks the debian and 0pointer links you provided reflect what i did so far. so that looks good. wondering why i am not able to do inbound serial connections then. :/
<Jojero> But I was thinking if its possible that I could merge my partition ntfs to the main partition on linux
<ryuo> Jojero: not directly. you need an intermediary to hold data.
<tomreyn> micha234: sorry, i'm heading out, try to get help with this in #ubuntu-server, too
<ryuo> you can't just convert ntfs to any Linux filesystem.
<tomreyn> good luck
<micha234> tomreyn: no worries, thanks for having a look
<Jojero> I cant just format it?
<ryuo> Jojero: You can, but your old data is effectively gone.
<Jojero> like linux partition home <- data transfer <- NTFS
<ryuo> That's what I mean.
<Jojero> I mean Im using windows right now
<ryuo> You need to store any data you wish to keep elsewhere.
<Jojero> wait, let me explain.
<ryuo> I thought you were asking about FS conversion.
<ryuo> Ok..
<Jojero> I wanna install linux on the first partition of my windows where win 10 was installed
<ryuo> Ok..
<Jojero> then move my backup files to the 2nd partition ntfs.
<Jojero> after installation I will bring everything back to the main partition
<ryuo> and what happens to the 2nd partition?
<Jojero> then format the 2nd partition ntfs to ext4 or ext3
<Jojero> then I wanna merge it to the main partition -> (this where I doubt it's possible bacause of the swap would be in the middle.
<ryuo> You are correct. drive sectors have to be contiguous to merge partitions.
<Jojero> But if I shrink the 2nd partition and get 4gb or 8gb from there
<ryuo> you would need to copy the data to an external drive to pull this off right.
<Jojero> what do you think?
<ryuo> Jojero: your partitions are allocated like this?
<Jojero> yea, my gf got my hdd and shes watching video right now. :/
<Jojero> yes yes
<ryuo> <ROOT> <SWAP> <2nd>
<ryuo> Uh...
<Jojero> Yes thats would be like that
<ryuo> ROOT can only take from SWAP.
<ryuo> It can't directly take from 2nd.
<Jojero> <root><home><swap><2nd>
<ryuo> Oh.
<Jojero> so what if I do it like this,
<ryuo> Either way, you're basically wanting to swap their positions.
<Jojero> <root><home><2nd><swap> (by shrinking the 2nd partition ntfs)
<ryuo> Complicated but doable. I don't generally recommend it.
<jwheare21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ryuo> Resizing partitions can be a difficult task to get right.
<Jojero> what you mean doable?
<Jojero> a litle bit clogged?
<Jojero> I could resize it, not much files there for now. XD
<ryuo> Jojero: you can do this if you delete the last 2 partitions, enlarge home partition, then reallocate the deleted partitions.
<ryuo> and reformat them.
<Jojero> 250 gb only has 13gb of files
<Jojero> I will not lose my files right since I will move my files from ntfs to home?
<Mathuin> With 18.04, is it possible to configure a systemd service to wait until LDAP is up?
<ryuo> shouldn't. enlarging a partition should not harm the existing data.
<ryuo> Jojero: you'd need to resize the filesystem after this is all done.
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | Mathuin start here
<ubottu> Mathuin start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Jojero> ryuo: oh I get it now,
<Jojero> so after I install linux, will I need to set the swap partition already?
<Mathuin> lotuspsychje: while interesting, I'm not sure how that answers my question
<Jojero> ryou: so how will I enlarge it?
<ryuo> Jojero: No idea. installations can be rather destructive. I generally suggest using an external backup to minimize risks.
<Jojero> haha yea I go to my gf later after laundry, busy life.
<Jojero> thanks ryou
<Jojero> what image editor should I use as a full stack web developer on linux?
<Jojero> -- ryou
<ryuo> gparted is commonly suggested. i prefer fdisk myself.
<ryuo> or gdisk.
<slackgirl> hi
<slackgirl> fuck ubuntu
<slackgirl> i love elementary OS
<ryuo> If you're going for external backup, just decide what your final scheme will look like and just reinstall from there.
<slackgirl> and drugs...
<ryuo> Jojero: it's far easier to get it right from the first draft than it is to correct later.
<ryuo> Jojero: probably should just use the default partitioning scheme.
<Jojero> alright, and btw how about this, image editor?
<ryuo> Jojero: unless you really understand how to use a custom one.
<ryuo> Jojero: image editor? define image. it has many meanings.
<Jojero> hi slackgirl how are you?
<ryuo> Jojero: i believe they were a troll.
<Jojero> haha yea XD
<ryuo> incidently, elementary OS is a derivative of ubuntu.
<Jojero> I mean editor like photoshop
<Jojero> other from GIMP
<ryuo> Closest thing is GIMP, but there's plenty of options.
<ryuo> Just none as feature packed.
<ryuo> mtpaint
<ryuo> that's one I used to use.
<Jojero> how about using it on wine?
<ryuo> Maybe works. That's not a solution for everything.
<ryuo> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?iId=17&sClass=application
<Mathuin> lotuspsychje: okay, after having read those, I still cannot tell how to configure a systemd service to wait until LDAP is up.
<Mathuin> I know there's a systemd service libnss-ldap but I can't figure out how to tell, say, the docker service, to wait until after libnss-ldap is up.
<ryuo> Mathuin: up or started?
<ryuo> Mathuin: If "started", then you can use After directive to start a unit only after the one it needs has.
<c3po_> allo allo salut tout l monde!
<Mathuin> ryuo: the Docker service waits for network-online.target to be achieved, if I understand correctly.  libnss-ldap is *not* part of that target.  I would like to add libnss-ldap to that target.  This is apparently more challenging than I thought.
<ryuo> Mathuin: you would need to override it with a new definition.
<ryuo> Mathuin: that's a system defined unit.
<Mathuin> Is there a better way to achieve my goal?  Right now I have to have Docker disabled on boot because things break if it tries to start before LDAP is up.
<ryuo> Mathuin: well.... you can edit the target, overriding the defaults so it is included.
<Mathuin> Just like I would ahve to edit the docker.service file to add libnss-ldap.service to its After: line
<Goop> Where is the source path for Asterisk in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Mathuin> ryuo: that didn't work. :-(  not a fan of systemd, less of one now.  Back to starting stuff by hand.
<ryuo> Mathuin: i'm not an expert on these advanced setups. i don't use ldap personally.
<Mathuin> LDAP's not really the issue.  In the old-school way of doing things, I'd change the prefix number like S99 or whatever.  Now, I have no idea how to even find out what order things are happening in
<benz> HI everyone
<LordDoskias> hello i'm having troubles using my ubuntu 16.04 openvpn setup after i ugpraded to 18.04. Everytime I run sudo systemctl start openvpn@CONF-FILE openvpn fails by saying that it cannot open CONF-FILE. ANd the file is in /etc/openvpn or rather there is a symlink to the actual config file. THis worked fine on 16.04
<LordDoskias> if i run openvpn binary myself on the command line it works
<onur24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<gbellinoz> Should I use pip for all python packages, or apt ?
<t3hyoshi> pip
<t3hyoshi> It's always advised to use the language's own library manager over apt
<t3hyoshi> npm for nodejs, gem for ruby, nuget for c# and so on.
<gbellinoz> Thanks team.
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> I'm trying to get docker to work with netplan and I need to allow ipv4 forwarding and masquarading, but I can't figure out how to do it with netplan
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | leachim6 start here
<ubottu> leachim6 start here: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<aykut4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<beaver9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Shrooms21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<gbellinoz> Well, that proves it.
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: can we help you?
<Bilbo> What does --purge do in the "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" command?
<Cotrr> Hello. I have a file with this permissions: `-rw-r--r-- 1 root www-data 131072 Aug 19 09:20 db.sqlite3` and I get "attempt to write a readonly database". What is the right thing to do in this case?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo: tell us what you are trying to do please?
<nostrora> Hi, how can i change DNS in ubuntu 18.04 ? there is 127.0.0.1 and i want to hack /etc/resolv.conf to set another DNS
<nostrora> because docker bug with 127.0.0.1 DNS. i don't want inside resolver in my ubuntu..
<Bilbo> lotuspsychje: I am trying to learn what the --purge part of the command does
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo: purge means removing
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo: like in sudo apt purge packagename
<Bilbo> So how is  "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" different than "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<lilkuz2005> apt remove will uninstall, apt remove --purge will also uninstall and remove the config files for the application
<Bilbo> config files are?
<lilkuz2005> settings files most commonly found in ~/.config
<lilkuz2005> sudo apt remove pcsxr will uninstall my emulator, but if i take a look in my home folder and cd into the .config folder the .pcsxr config will still be there, if i sudo apt remove pcsxr --purge pcsxr then it will remove the package and the config
<Majadon14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Bilbo> If you use remove to uninstall, will purge remove those config files of that already uninstalled program?
<rtarded> Hi guys. Just installed Ubuntu 18.04.1, and selected the Encryption option. It created 2 boot partitions and I was wondering why? /boot/efi at 512MiB and /boot at 732 MiB
<JimBuntu> Bilbo, it should
<Bilbo> Are things like game saves "config files" for the purposes of purge?
<Bilbo> lotuspsychje: JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> ?
<mancha16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Bilbo> JimBuntu: Are things like game saves "config files" for the purposes of purge?
<JimBuntu> Bilbo, possibly and possibly not, this really depends on where the files are saved and how well the package is written
<aloo_shu> Bilbo: that probably depends on if the game saves file is generated after the game's firstrun, or if it already exists as e.g. an empty file in the pkg
<lilkuz2005> Bilbo, config files are pretty much your personal settings for a application installed on the system, if your system has 3 user accounts each user may use the same programs but each user will have different settings for those programs and those settings are stored in the .config folder in the users home folder
<Bilbo> Also I know this isn't ubuntu issue but if someone would please tell me what that thing where web pages tell you about new stuff from them is called. I foolishly agreed to one and its giving me ad notices but since I can't remember what it is called I can't search how to change it so no permission
<JimBuntu> Bilbo, notifications
<JimBuntu> Bilbo, what browser?
<Bilbo> firefox
<JimBuntu> Bilbo, Sorry, I can't walk you through making the change in FireFox. Should be plenty in google.
<aloo_shu> subscribe subscription unsubscribe - news could be delivered in so many ways, email, rss feed ...
<alekh> aloo_shu, :ping
<aloo_shu> alekh: fail
<alekh> aloo_shu: ping
<alekh> BluesKaj: ping
<JimBuntu> That's two... going for a third?
<alekh> JimBuntu, newbie on IRC
<JimBuntu> alekh, Ok, well this is the Ubuntu support channel, if you are having difficulties, you don't need to ping specific people, simply post your issue and whoever is available and capable will answer. You can include the names of people in that request if you desire though
<JimBuntu> Sorry alekh , meant that for aloo_shu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<m4r35n357> Having big problems with matplotlib since upgrade to 18.04.1 from 16.04.  It just eats CPU and does nothing.  Tried uninstalling & reinstalling python-matplotlib2 and 3, installing using pip, and reinstalling python-tk.
<brainwash> m4r35n357: did you check the bug tracker yet? https://github.com/matplotlib/matplotlib/issues
<ChunkzZ> anyone know why I'm getting this error when installing stuff and logging into my desktop? https://pastebin.com/f6P0fQAr
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue  # first result on google
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, tried that and it's the same error!
<leftyfb> what did you try exactly/
<leftyfb> ?
<ChunkzZ> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<ChunkzZ> the link you sent me for GB and US.
<leftyfb> please use pastebin on exactly what you tried
<ChunkzZ> sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" & sudo locale-gen "en_GB.UTF-8" & sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ChunkzZ> still the same even after a reboot leftyfb
<leftyfb> please use pastebin on exactly what you tried. Including follow the instructions in the link I posted
<ChunkzZ> no need to use pastebin, I paste what I tried here
<ChunkzZ> sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" & sudo locale-gen "en_GB.UTF-8" & sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ChunkzZ> still gives the same error :(
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: It's called troubleshooting. You did not run the commands in the link I gave you as requested. You did not post any of the output or the EXACT commands to pastebin as requested. IF you'd like help, please provide the information requested.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, I provided the commands I done...
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: It's called troubleshooting. You did not run the commands in the link I gave you as requested. You did not post any of the output or the EXACT commands to pastebin as requested. If you'd like help, please provide the information requested.
<ChunkzZ> I can read leftyfb
<ChunkzZ> I ran the commands from the link... lol
<thurin6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: ok, good luck then.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, this is what I tried on pastebin.. https://pastebin.com/BDmHVx4z
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: that's not what was requested
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: please pastebin the commands you type and the output from your terminal
<ChunkzZ> sure.
<ChunkzZ> sec
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: including the instructions from the link I gave you
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: here is the link for reference: https://askubuntu.com/a/227513
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: Is there some reason you can't just copy and paste things from your terminal into pastebin? I do NOT want you typing everything manually into pastebin.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/qcjkrUuT
<JimBuntu> Do environment variabel changes even apply between different sudo sessions?
<leftyfb> ah, maybe the reason is because you're running a non-official version of ubuntu on an odriod device?
<ChunkzZ> so you can't help?
<JimBuntu> ChunkzZ, this channel is for official versions of Ubuntu, and even then, only specific ones. Please see /topic
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: not if you're not running an official version of ubuntu, no. Though you could verywell try following the instructions I gave you. So far you have not given the output of the very first command in that link
<ChunkzZ> I pastebinned the exact error and the command I tried. .-.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: Then that means you didn't follow the instructions I gave you
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: the link has you run 1 command at the very beginning to tell you WHICH locale's need to be set. I have yet to see the output of that command
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: but again, since this is a modified version of ubuntu, we cannot help you here. No telling what changes they made to that image. You'll need to seek support from the community you got it from
<ChunkzZ> https://pastebin.com/xBUSWpqc it asks me to set the locales so I set US/UK.
<ChunkzZ> ugh.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: good luck.
<ChunkzZ> lol you ask for it, I provide it and you say good luck. hahaha
<junction00> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JimBuntu> ChunkzZ, in which pastebin did you run 'locale' ?
<leftyfb> :)
<ChunkzZ> JimBuntu, https://pastebin.com/vbpKmH3v
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: you never pastebined that before like I requested several times
<ChunkzZ> yeah I didn't see it.
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<leftyfb> first result on google
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, Since they are running everything with sudo... how bad would it be to simply sudo su root and run everything?
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: wouldn't matter
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, thank you.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, I'm reading it and the second post says export LC_ALL="en_US" but where do I put that/
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: in your terminal. Then run your `locale` again and maybe local-gen
<leftyfb> locale-gen*
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: again, you really should be seeking out support options from the community you got the non-official image of ubuntu
<penguin42> the 4.15.0-32 kernel update on 18.04 is panic'ing at boot for me; the -30 is fine; anyone else seeing that?
<k70> hi
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Has anyone had problems playing an ISO image created with brasero from a DVD that you own yourself?
<Umeaboy> VLC plays it but totem does not.
<Umeaboy> totem fails to open the "disc" menu.
 * penguin42 files it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787807 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot oops/4.15.0-32 regression" [Undecided,New]
<Umeaboy> mplayer plays it fine, but skips the menu choices for some reason.
<gbellinoz> Umeaboy: not helpful, probably, but this sort of thing has never consistently worked in the 20+ years I've used linux :)
<gbellinoz> I just keep a bunch of players around and use the one that works for whatever particular use-case / iso.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: maybe you made it wrong? own made dvd's can do that sometimes..
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: for dvd's use vlc or smplayer
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: As I said, mplayer plays it fine, but the VLC session looses audio when I fast forward whilst mplayer does not.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: you made this iso dvd yourself?
<Umeaboy> Yeah, with brasero.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: test another official dvd menu to compare, judge for yourself
<BluesKaj> to run VLC properly there's abit of a learning curve , but if one explores the video and audio options and experiments with different types of media files it becomes clear what options one needs to make it work properly, and it's worth the time and effort
<qwebirc71453> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS does not work with or unable to load Wine at this time. Someone please fix and release a patch soon. Thank you
<Umeaboy> It amazes me that people still try to run Windows apps and games in Linux. Why not use a VM and install it in the right system?? Then you could just jump back and forth between the systems.
<gbellinoz> Less RAM.
<gbellinoz> I use Wine for some simple things, but VirtualBox and Win10 for Office....
<qwebirc71453> because I only want to run one application
<qwebirc71453> other then that I use Linux for everything
<Umeaboy> qwebirc71453: Can't you just send a message to the developers and ask them to release the source code of it?
<Umeaboy> Anyway, have to go. Take care.
<lotuspsychje> !wine | qwebirc71453
<ubottu> qwebirc71453: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sunri5e> Hello, how can I find out which smb protocol version the smb client inside gvfs uses?
<lilkuz2005> anyone in here know if there is a way to have a dualshock 3 controller automatically power off after so long ?
<ikonia> I think the later HID driver for it powers it off at a set time with no movement
<ikonia> I know it does with the PS3 controller, and I think it does with a dualshock 3 (Ps4 right ?)
<lilkuz2005> its a ps3 controller
<ikonia> should work then
<lilkuz2005> im using the stock xpad driver im pretty sure
<Guest15282> How to install VirtualBox on Ubuntu 18.04
<acresearch> people i am using arch linux but my colleagues are using ubuntu, they sent me a python script that gives me an error with a MYSQL database, error 2003 cannot connect to local host, i want to know does ubuntu comes with mysql setup, because arch does not
<Guest15282> ?
<Guest15282> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<quinnod34> yay
<t3hyoshi> acresearch: No. MySQL/MariaDB is not included with a standard Ubuntu setup
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | acresearch
<quinnod34> oooook
<ubottu> acresearch: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> quinnod34: can we help you?
<quinnod34> no
<quinnod34> I am good
<lilkuz2005> ikonia, i quit a game and ran to the store, i had to be gone at least 20 minutes and came back and the controller was still on, im not sure if there is a config i can adjust the auto off feature
<quinnod34> Has anyone tried downloading minecraft for ubuntu?It doesn't work!
<Guest15282> !minecraft
<lilkuz2005> quinnod34, where did you get it from ?
<quinnod34> I typed in code from the terminal. I got it online
<Kuwanger> Anyone else here on nvidia-384 who drags a Chromium window off the top part of the screen to the right of the leftmost edge see the window being shifted right?
<t3hyoshi> What was that code?
<quinnod34> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/04/install-minecraft-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10/
<t3hyoshi> Wait, isn't minecraft in both snap and apt?
<quinnod34> I think
<lilkuz2005> i just installed it via gnome-software and its working
<quinnod34> ok I will try that
<t3hyoshi> No, it's just snap. did you remember to sudo apt update before installing?
<quinnod34> yes
<lilkuz2005> quinnod34, after install it takes like 15 to 20 seconds to load the launcher on my machine, running a ssd, i5 3570k with 8gb of ddr3, gtx 980
<quinnod34> when I use the launcher it always crashes
<quinnod34> I did it on raspbian but not on ubuntu
<qq> qq
<qq> q
<qq> q
<qq> q
<qq> q
<quinnod34> with https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=186547
<lilkuz2005> quinnod34, its working on this machine, ubuntu-mate 18.04
<quinnod34> oh
<quinnod34> I have 16.04
<leftyfb> quinnod34: sudo snap install minecraft-nsg
<quinnod34> It says snap not found
<quinnod34> I have to go
<lilkuz2005> i haven't messed with snaps yet, from what i can tell a snap package installs all the dependencies along with the package
<lilkuz2005> okay so my system shows i have hid_sony and xpad modules loaded, i need to see if hid_sony has a configuration file that i can edit to make the gamepad go to sleep
<hexa-29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jje> gnu/linuxgnu/linux
<jje> sorry
<Sircle> Any suggestions for a laptop that supports kubuntu, has power with beauty blend? (good processing power for a programmer/cpu intensive work + also some good screen IPS maybe or better with touch screen etc?)
<Delvien> dont bother calling it gnu/linux please lol
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: any laptop with i5 or higher and ssd and decent graphics card can do the trick, good ammount of ram
<G0dspeed> hi
<Delvien> Sircle depends on how much u want to spend and your idea of "beauty"
<KanerixWolfe> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pagnol> all of a sudden on my thinkpad x220 running Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS the onboard audio controller isn't found anymore
<Delvien> pagnol: did you connect a bluetooth speaker/headset to it recently
<pagnol> Delvien, no
<Delvien> any external speaker or switch outputs?
<pagnol> Delvien, nothing of the sort
<Sircle> Delvien,  IPS display with touch is fine
<Sircle> lotuspsychje, Delvien how about xps 15 or latitude 7559 with HQ processor
<Delvien> Sircle well touch on linux is pretty hit or miss, but what do you mean by beauty? Physical look of the laptop or just a nice screen?
<Delvien> Sircle: XPS brand sucks
<Sircle> Delvien,  beautfy: display
<madprops19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Delvien> Tried several, 15, 13, even new 9370, nothing but problems
<Delvien> pagnol only had that issue myself with bluetooth, had to disable auto load modules. Did you reboot since it dissappeared?
<pagnol> Delvien, I rebooted a couple times to no avail
<pagnol> I switched off bluetooth in the bios menu
<Delvien> pagnol: sudo nano /etc/pulse/default.pa - comment out https://pastebin.com/2KDReJmF reboot, if it works, uncomment them and reboot
<pagnol> Delvien, is my /etc/pulse/default.pa supposed to contain the snippet?
<pagnol> it doesn't
<Delvien> pagnol: maybe not in 16, If it doesnt have that, then ignore what i just said. Not sure how to help you, sorry
<pagnol> Delvien, alright, thanks for trying anyways
<Delvien> pagnol: did u check syslog and dmesg for errors or odd disconnects?
<qwebirc53601> The new Macbook Pro is allergic to Ubuntu.
<compdoc> Id buy a copy of the mac os if it ran on any pc. apple is so weird
<qwebirc53601> :-( I cant move the top menu in osx, its driving me nuts. So I wanted ubuntu
<compdoc> thats a shame. you trying 18.04? how about 16.04?
<qwebirc53601> It uses some kind of pcie linked multi lane ssd. Yeah I was trying 18. I assumed I would have a newer kernel on 18
<compdoc> those ssds are common now
<compdoc> you think thats the problem?
<qwebirc53601> Well, I cant be sure. Im no hardware / nix expert, Im kinda curious to try 16 now that you mention it. It uses the new mobile I9, maybe something there is stopping me
<Delvien> mobile thermonuclear heat generator :P
<qwebirc53601> Is there some way to enable those types of drives, or is it automatic? I have tried nvme_load=yes
<qwebirc53601> @delv for sure, its a beast of heat
<Delvien> you shouldnt have to enable anything to make the nvme drive function
<Delvien> the laptop im currently using, and my last two have all had nvme, no issues with it "just working" in ubuntu 17 and 18
<Delvien> and fedora, for that matter
<qwebirc53601> About ready to trade my 4k$ macbook for a 2k thinkpad lol
<ls> ugh
<Delvien> Dont ever spend more than 1500 on a laptop.
<ls> ;-)
<qwebirc53601> I didnt, company did
<qwebirc53601> I love spending their money lol
<Delvien> this hurts me.
<BluesKaj> sounds like the IT dept drank the apple koolade too :-)
<Delvien> I mean what are you even using this sterilizing laptop for ?
<qwebirc53601> IM CTO, Im trying the CEO's preference
<qwebirc53601> I ran linux / windows before.
<pagnol> I found a line "microcode: microcode updated early to revision.." in my syslog
<bumbar1> anyone experienced slow ssd reads/writes in 16.04? tried a simple dd test, and it was much much faster
<qwebirc53601> netbeans, boundless. nothing intense, but I dont wanna give up the ssd to live on a thumbdrive ya know?
<Delvien> pagnol: microcode is your "processor firmware" for lack of a better term, that wouldnt disable your audi
<pagnol> Delvien, is this line saying that the microcode got updates?
<pagnol> *updated
<Delvien> pagnol: sort of
<pagnol> wow, I had no idea it does that
<Delvien> pagnol but i would ignore that, its not your issue
<pagnol> I know I know.. was just curious
<pagnol> although I coincides very well with my actual issue
<qwebirc53601> So is the multi-lane pcie ssd the thing that is called 'nvme'?
<pagnol> interestingly an external usb audio interface that I occasionally use also doesn't work (not recognized as an audio device even though it's normally plug and play)
<pagnol> although it does show up in lsusb
<qwebirc53601> pagnol, are you troubleshooting pulse?
<pagnol> qwebirc53601, i haven't considered pulse audio as a potential culprit... maybe I should?
<qwebirc53601> IWhats happening m8, no audio?
<pagnol> qwebirc53601, yeah, all of a sudden no audio devices
<pagnol> on my thinkpad x220 running Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<qwebirc53601> pagnol you have an output device up in pulse? while audio is playing does pavucontrol show a visual indicator of the sound?
<pagnol> hold on while I install pavucontrol
<qwebirc53601> oh, sorry I use my own flavors of ubuntu, u may have a mixer already
<pagnol> oh god... I have run into the same problem that caused so much pain before... my boot partition filled up with unused kernel images
<pagnol> probably that's the root cause
<qwebirc53601> Oh wow, im impressed!
<pagnol> I just noticed that because installing pavucontrol with apt failed
<qwebirc53601> How small are you slicing that partition?
<pagnol> it's 500 mb and its size was chosen for me by ubuntu's installer
<qwebirc53601> Wowsa
<pagnol> next time around I will make sure it's size is no less than 100 gb to be sure
<qwebirc53601> I cant believe that filled
<Delvien> you dont need a 100gb boot partition
<pagnol> oh.. it happened a couple times in the past
<pagnol> and it always manifests itself in bizarre inexplicable errors like this one
<qwebirc53601> Ready?
<Delvien> pagnol: check for erronious files in the boot partition. Sometimes people run dd and mess it up
<qwebirc53601> udo apt autoremove This command removes packages that were automatically installed to resolve a dependency, but are now no longer depended on. This includes old versions of linux-headers-* and linux-image-*. (It’s also smart about this process, leaving one spare version of the kernel around as a fallback!)
<qwebirc53601> sudo*
<pagnol> usually when this happens, then it's to late for autoremove but I'll try anyways
<pagnol> *too
<qwebirc53601> try it from a recovery shell too if it doesnt work in a live desktop
<Delvien> pagnol: du -hs /boot/* and pastebin the results
<pagnol> autoremove seems to be doing its job
<qwebirc53601> :-)
<qwebirc53601> now... we just gotta cure this mac of its osx aids
<pagnol> in the past when my boot partition had filled up, then autoremove would just belly up
<Delvien> hammers only cost about $7.00
<pagnol> I'll reboot...
<qwebirc53601> Delvien, so helpful lol
<Delvien> qwebirc5360 I do what I must.
<qwebirc53601> Why with the hardware hate delvian?
<Delvien> I have an issue with a company charging 3-5x the cost because they slap a stupid fruit sticker on it. SSD upgrade? 900$.
<qwebirc53601> Yeah
<Delvien> the screens they put in them are great, and they do a decent job of engineering (the kb is terrible though), but they charge too much, and idiots eat it up
<Delvien> lenovo charges too much too, but its not to the extreme... and at least you can buy dependable second hand thinkpads, i cant trust apple users farther than i can throw them
<Delvien> prime example, look how they treat their cables
<bitch25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<qwebirc53601> The frame is super solid, the res and brightness is nutz, and the speakers are the best lappy speakers I have ever used. Im coming from an MSI gaming beast
<Delvien> laptop speakers :P
<pagnol> Alright after running auto remove I can’t seem to boot anymore
<Delvien> I didnt suggest running auto remove, you didnt run what i said to run though :P
<qwebirc53601> Delv, if u heard them youd understand. Id normally agree, but they are sweet .
<qwebirc53601> Pag, got home on a seperate partition?
<pagnol> I dont remember
<qwebirc53601> If u do, u know what comes next ...
<qwebirc53601> wait, can you boot to recovery?
<Delvien> qwebirc53601: i mean, i dont buy apple, so i can afford to buy good bluetooth headphones, and even go full bore and buy external speakers when im not mobile, in the house i could afford because i dont buy apple products :P
<qwebirc53601> Lol... I can't imagine buying my own hardware anymore.
<Delvien> pagnol: does grub show up? can you boot into a specific kernel? "I cant seem to boot anymore" doesnt tell much
<pagnol> I can boot to a nice kernel panic with a stack trace
<qwebirc53601> So there is a kernel
<Delvien> seems like you have bigger problems than a full boot partition
<qwebirc53601> My next move pagnol, would be to reinstall.
<qwebirc53601> But I resort to that pretty quick
<pagnol> Ah the grub menu shows up
<Delvien> try going to an older kernel
<qwebirc53601> he just auto-removed them
<pagnol> I have one older one left
<qwebirc53601> gl!
<pagnol> Thanks autoremove
<qwebirc53601> :-(
<Delvien> pagnol: autoremove wouldnt of done that, you have annother issue.
<qwebirc53601> It just looks related
<poopBot> hmm if i have a drive whit installed ubuntu on amd pc, can i just connect that drive to some other pc and will it work
<pagnol> Ah really? I assumed in its wisdom it had left one there
<poopBot> i want to connect it to laptop
<qwebirc53601> Poop
<poopBot> whit intel descrete i think
<Soul_Sample> any ideas why Ubuntu 18.04 would drop my wifi connection after 30 or so minutes? it happens on two computers, but at the same time it doesn't happen for one of them at work, only at home. Are there any router settings that conflict with ubuntu?
<qwebirc53601> Depending on architecture matching I have had good and bad luck
<Delvien> poopBot: as long as they have similar hardware, and on the same architecture, it should boot, you might get errors however.
<pagnol> Ok it worked
<Delvien> Soul_Sample: check syslog and dmesg for errors
<poopBot> i was hoping they both use that opensoruce drivers from kerenl so no panic
<pagnol> But still no audio devices
<qwebirc53601> YAY pagnol, sound now?
<qwebirc53601> Audio devices from a live distro?
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: wich chipset and wifi driver an wich kernel please?
<pagnol> So those two issues were unrelated after all
<qwebirc53601> Pagnol, can you see your audio devices from a live disk?
<pagnol> To make sure the hardware works?
<Delvien> qwebirc5360 he did say the "audio devices suddenly dissappeared" so we assume it was working before
<mrblacknuel> Hi, When I boot into my USB and I install Ubuntu it shows this message:  Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list  Afterwards, the installation begins normally and once it finishes my computer freezes for 2 minutes and shows the following messages:  https://imgur.com/a/W3Y7dcB  I power off the pc and try to run Ubuntu but it doesn't work.  I have a Hp Pavilion Power Laptop 15-cb0xx and I've tried re
<ESphynx> hi guys, didn't Ubuntu move to GCC 7 yet?
<pagnol> Yes they worked until they suddenly disappeared
<qwebirc53601> Yeah, the inner scientist in me says when things dont get fixed as expected, to doublecheck our assumptions
<lotuspsychje> !latest | ESphynx
<ubottu> ESphynx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> mrblacknuel: singleboot ubuntu or dualboot?
<pagnol> I’ll do as you say
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: my main PC is 4.15.0-32-generic and D-link gw122 dongle, my laptop runs the same kernel and has an intel chipset (iwlwifi driver)
<Delvien> mrblacknuel: do you have secure boot on?
<mrblacknuel> lotuspsychje it is dualboot with windows
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: great latest kernel
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | mrblacknuel doublecheck your uefi settings here please
<ubottu> mrblacknuel doublecheck your uefi settings here please: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ESphynx> lotuspsychje: well I'm asking because it seems that Debian testing has been on GCC 7 for a while, and I thought Ubuntu was generally ahead and less latest than Debian. just trying to confirm that latest Ubuntu is still on GCC 6?
<mrblacknuel> Delvien: no, secure boot is disabled
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: while you are testing wifi, can you open a tail -f /var/log/syslog see whats going on in there at drop time
<Delvien> mrblacknuel: any particular reason its off?
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: to be precise, it doesn't drop the connection ,it just makes it unusably slow, i have to restart network manager or reconnect my card
<mrblacknuel> Delvien: I tried to turn it on but I wasn't able
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc | ESphynx
<ubottu> ESphynx: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Delvien> that doesnt make sense, how were you unable to turn on secure boot?
<mrblacknuel> Delvien: I attach a picture of my bios configuration
<mrblacknuel> Wait a minute
<Delvien> i only see the error message pic
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: did other ubuntu versions were more stable wifi for you?
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: it just happened again, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: dont worry :p
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: i moved into this apartment 3 weeks ago, before that i never used wifi on my main PC, and the laptop i'm using is also new. i did use wifi on my old dell on kde-neon and that one works okay. haven't tried it in this apartment yet though
<richvdh12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: please try the tail -f /var/log/syslog then stop wifi/start again, and lets see what it all spits out, hastebin to the channel, volunteers might have a look
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: i was absolutely sure it was due to the router being a bit far, but with my laptop i can get really close and get max speeds and then it just slows down to a crawl. dmesg gives me nothing
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: okay, sure
<pagnol> Curiously my wlan adapter is also suddenly no longer visible
<lotuspsychje> pagnol: chipset? ubuntu version? kernel?
<pagnol> Ubuntu 16.4.4
<mrblacknuel> Delvien: Here it is my BIOS Configuration: https://imgur.com/a/HCglRDh . I'm sorry the pics are in spanish, my mother language.
<lotuspsychje> pagnol: ubuntu 16.04.5 is out, update to latest please
<Delvien> mrblacknuel: I dont speak spanish, so i cant help you.
<pagnol> 4.15.0.0-30
<lotuspsychje> !es | mrblacknuel
<ubottu> mrblacknuel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mrblacknuel> Delvien: I'll take the same pics in English and ask again
<lotuspsychje> pagnol: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<Delvien> mrblacknuel: ok
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: this is what happens when i connect from scratch: https://hastebin.com/tamoxacawi.makefile
<lilkuz2005> i just tried to use my old turtle beach PX3 headset on this machine, and i can either get output to the headset or input from the headset, i cant have both at the same time, the headset is wireless and has a usb puck that plugs in USB
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: but now it will work for half an hour or so
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: let me have a look mate
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: this was just a piece of syslog? or did you do the tail?
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: i did tail and just copied the part that generated after i replugged my wifi dongle
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: ok do you use hibernation?
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: since it doesn't die or anything like that, when the slowdown actually happens, logs don't mention it
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: not on my desktop, no, laptop ocasionally
<Delvien> "associating with AP with corrupt probe response"
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: you could try as test, booting another kernel, previous or higher !mainline
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: check also if you have linux-firmware installed
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: im off for a while, if you dont get it straight, re-ask with all your details in the channel please
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: any idea why it would happen at home and not at work? i'm connected to wifi for 8 hours at a time
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: other ubuntu version? other kernel? other chipset? or all the same?
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: the same laptop, i just brought it home over the weekend
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: then test this soemwhere on a public wifi as a test too ok?
<Soul_Sample> on friday i was in a coffee place and wifi also worked okay. it's probably something to do with how this router at home is set up. when i connect via cable, everything is fine
<Exterminador> is there any command line tool to know the first 100 IP addresses of a /64 IPv6 block, if I provide the gateway? thanks in advance
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: well see you then, i'll keep playing and see if i come up with anything
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<redruM> hey, quick question about a partitioning scheme, /boot 200MB ext4 ** swap 6GB ext4 ** / 325GB ext4 ** /home 669GB ext4
<redruM> if installing on a 1TB laptop mainly for gaming, would this scheme be good?
<Soul_Sample> redruM: depending on where you'll keep your games, that's an overkill for /
<redruM> yeah, but some games install in /opt or /usr
<ikonia> how big are the games....realistially
<ikonia> your install will be 10-ish gig max, do you really think you'll have 300+gb of games on linux
<pragmaticenigma> redruM: there isn't a strong reason to partition everything out like that. You would be fine just having a /boot and / partitions
<redruM> ikonia: lol, got lots
<ikonia> I doubt you've got 300+gb
<redruM> pragmaticenigma: just incase, I get to keep my /home and installs
<redruM> ikonia: yeah, mainly a just in case
<pragmaticenigma> redruM: If the machine is primarily for gaming then I believe you have the size of / and /home swapped if you are concerned with space
<ikonia> incase what ?
<redruM> ikonia: I have to reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> redruM: you said just in case for two separate things
<ikonia> redruM: ....so you're allocating more space in case you have to re-install ?
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<redruM> pragmaticenigma: yeah, if I mess up and need to reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: redruM reinstall is referring to the partitioned home drive
<redruM> pragmaticenigma: /home is for the wine games and retroarch
<pragmaticenigma> redruM: In the end it's what will work best for you. It's a question that is going to receive lots of different answers depending on who you talk to.
<redruM> pragmaticenigma: yeah, figured, but thanks
<pragmaticenigma> redruM: if your savy, you can always resize the partitions later down the road
<redruM> pragmaticenigma: true, but I prefer just to do it once, and get it over with
<catbeard> how do i get workspaces back on 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> catbeard: take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/a/287408
<catbeard> pragmaticenigma: i don't seem to have appearance
<catbeard> i have displays
<catbeard> keyboard settings have the hotkeys for it, but there's no place to enable workspaces, gsettings doesn't do anything
<ioria> catbeard, press the Windows Key and hover the mouse to the right
<pragmaticenigma> catbeard: this is the only documenation for 18.04 i can find: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-windows.html.en
<catbeard> ioria: that's nice but not quite, basically trying to get my ctrl-shift-arrow keys back
<catbeard> and have a 3x3 grid
<pragmaticenigma> catbeard: The grid is no longer availble in Gnome.
<catbeard> dangit
<ioria> catbeard, you need gnome-tweak for other  static/dynamic settings
<pragmaticenigma> catbeard: I saw a couple references to a Gnome extension to being that feature back, but it appears to be buggy
<mrblacknuel> Hi, When I boot into my USB and I install Ubuntu it shows this message:  Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list  Afterwards, the installation begins normally and once it finishes my computer freezes for 2 minutes and shows the following messages:  https://imgur.com/a/W3Y7dcB  I power off the pc and try to run Ubuntu but it doesn't work.  I have a Hp Pavilion Power Laptop 15-cb0xx and I've tried re
<mrblacknuel> I also attach pics of my BIOS Configuration: https://imgur.com/a/tBtKT8X
<ioria> mrblacknuel, have tried what ?
<mrblacknuel> ioria: I've tried resetting the BIOS configuration and made sure Safe boot was disabled but anything worked.
<ioria> mrblacknuel,  what happens now when you try to boot ubuntu ?
<mrblacknuel> ioria: When I boot Ubuntu the boot screen loads but after 30 sec it shows a black screen and freezes without no message
<ioria> mrblacknuel,  and after it freezes, can you open a  console  with ctrl+alt+fx ?
<ioria> mrblacknuel,  you have a GeForce GTX 1050  so might be a video driver issue
<mrblacknuel> ioria: No, I can't open a console
<catbeard> how do i get firefox to not show it's top tab row when i have tree style tabs installed?
<ioria> mrblacknuel,  try the 'nomodeset' parameter maybe
<ioria> !nomodeset | mrblacknuel
<ubottu> mrblacknuel: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mrblacknuel> ioria: so if I try with that parameter, will I be able to boot?
<ioria> mrblacknuel, i don't know for sure, but no harm .   the 'MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list'  msg it's not very relevant (i got it too)
<pragmaticenigma> catbeard: that sounds like a great question to try on google
<mrblacknuel> ioria: where is the manual to use nomodeset command in grub?
<Hamilton> How can I choose ALT + SHIFT as shortcut for changing languages?
<Hamilton> It doesn't let me just choose those 2 buttons so I'm adding 'c' for the moment.
<ioria> mrblacknuel,  when gurb appears , select 'Ubuntu', press 'e', go to the 'linux'line and add , after quiet splash, nomodeset . https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjsr8CzuvncAhWQsKQKHYmCDR8QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F162075%2Fmy-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it&psig=AOvVaw0RBahpRbU2ysFOS6WKtVJ_&ust=153477
<ioria> 9776180107
<crga> Hi all, I have recently installed ubuntu 18.04.01 on my newly bought laptop. Currently my touchpad is not working at all. Tried the obvious stuff like installing synaptics but no results yet. Anyone could help me out?
<ioria> mrblacknuel, sorry;  https://i.stack.imgur.com/0Cfhc.png
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Alt and Shift are modifier keys... the short cut interpreter needs a final non-modifier key to execute the proper command
<pragmaticenigma> crga: You will need to narrow down what specifially isn't working or preventing you from using your computer. Your question is very broad and difficult to being troubleshooting.
<crga> pragmaticenigma: okay. I have no idea how to narrow it down other than saying new laptop, new install and touchpad not working. As in, it does nothing.
<Hamilton> crga, sudo ubuntu-bug touchpad?
<mrblacknuel> ioria: so I should add nomodeset after quiet splash and boot it?
<ioria> mrblacknuel, yes
<pragmaticenigma> apologies... I didn't catch the touchpad part
<pragmaticenigma> !info ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-bug does not exist in bionic
<ioria> mrblacknuel, press F10 or ctrl+x
<mrblacknuel> ioria: I try and see if it works, thank you
<ioria> gl
<crga> pragmaticenigma: np.  also, Hamilton that says there is no bug report for it
<kuberon> Hello
<Hamilton> crga, I'm n00b myself. No that utility has a GUI step by step guide
<kuberon> I have smart of a HDD that has problems writing stuff
<kuberon> Clonezilla saving disk image will hang, partclone going super slow and grinds to a halt
<Hamilton> crga, never mind it seems it's related to bug report
<leonardus> How do I make sure I'm using my GPU and not integrated graphics?
<leonardus> Because I don't know if it's just GNOME, but everything has been really slow recently.
<pragmaticenigma> kuberon: This channel is dedicated to Ubuntu support, you will need to seek out a Clonezilla channel for help with that application
<pragmaticenigma> kuberon: side bar, a drive having difficulty writing, sounds like a drive failing and to disconinue using it
<kuberon> I tried REISUB and when doing U command it was looping through ata2 errors
<kuberon> yeah I was in ##linux but I can't type there unidentified im on ubuntu right now, not on windows 10 normally
<kuberon> just wanted to post smart of the WD HDD if anyone takes a quick look at it, much appreciated, before I run any smart tests, it could be sata cable or sata port ofcourse, no idea yet
<pragmaticenigma> kuberon: most rooms require you to register to speak. but as I mentioned earlier, we're not a support channel for hardware or clonezilla.
<kuberon> did stuff like that in the past here without anyone bothering
<pragmaticenigma> !register | kuberon follow this and find the correct room please:
<ubottu> kuberon follow this and find the correct room please:: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<leonardus> What is going on here? Why is it so slow?! https://streamable.com/s1ylr
<Guest48139> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: Please do not post random links in channel with out explaining what the link is for
<leonardus> <leonardus> Because I don't know if it's just GNOME, but everything has been really slow recently.
<leonardus> It's been acting slow recently and I'm trying to figure out why.
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: Your question is really general, it doesn't appear that anyone is here that can help at the moment. I personally don't know where to begin with that support issue.
<newguy> I am new to IRC, and have a technical question about netfilter service and systemd at boot time in ubuntu 18.04.1 desktop. Is this the place to ask?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | newguy
<ubottu> newguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> newguy, in short , yes, this the place :-)
<newguy> OK .. here goes. My ubuntu desktop 18.04.1 boots with populated iptables whose nat table contains a SNAT rule. I did not put it in and have to delete it before I can connect my ovpn client. There is no rules.v4 for persistent. Where is this being picked up from?
<pragmaticenigma> newguy:  did you install any network monitoring applications? or infosec tools?
<chingus> installed tvheadend, its running in a snap, any way to run, without being in a snap?
<pragmaticenigma> chingus: unless it's available in the Ubuntu Software center with an option for regular install, the answer would be no
#ubuntu 2019-08-12
<FaTaL_G> I'm looking for a little help getting my broadcom adapter to work on 18.04 as an AP. It worked fine on 16.04. (if up gives me:  Failed to create interface mon.wlp2s0: -95 (Operation not supported))
<brutser> hi all!
<brutser> i am following this guide > https://www.coolgeeks101.com/howto/infrastructure/full-disk-encryption-ubuntu-usb-detached-luks-header/ < but have a problem: when i am building the grub with the scripts given, i find in grub.cfg: set root='lvmid/xxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxx-xxxxxx/xxx etc < at boot it's not finding this lvmid and i am presented wit
<brutser> h grub rescue>
<archuserau> Hey. Can anyone recommend a remote web server monitor? I am using netstat. But wondering if there are other/prettier options?
<fina> hello
<Bashing-om> fina: You have a support question ?
<fina> how to install HUD on ubuntu gnome like UNITY?
<archuserau> What is the best way to manage fan speeds in ubuntu?
<coz_> archuserau, could ne done in some bios settings, there may also be a few apps out there to deal with that issue, but i don't know of one offhand
<archuserau> coz_: Alright cool
<archuserau> Thank you
<coz_> archuserau, good luck, also if you can either stick around or wait for another time to check with others here who may have a better solution for you
<archuserau> No worries. I will have a poke around in the bios
<mrdavidagroves> I need help. I used to dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu. I wanted Ubuntu off my laptop. I went into windows and I went to Disk Management. I deleted the partition containing Ubuntu then expanded my windows partition to reclaim that free partition. When I boot my laptop I get a grub shell, like a command prompt but for grub. I can still get into Windows by hitting ESC while booting and selecting boot options and scrolling to w
<mrdavidagroves> indows, but how can I remove grub and just boot normally into windows without having to hit esc? I have tried everything I have found online with no avail...
<Sveta> mrdavidagroves: did you try the suggestions from https://askubuntu.com/questions/429610/uninstall-grub-and-use-windows-bootloader/654913 , as well?
<mrdavidagroves> one moment let me check this out
<mrdavidagroves> I have tried the first one where you get into the EFI volume and remove the ubuntu boot directory, the second one when I try to do "bootsect /nt60 C: /mbr"  the first thing cmd.exe tells me is that is updated the NTFS filesystem bootcode. It may be unreliable since the volume could not be locked during update, access is denied. Then it tells me Bootcode is only updated on MBR partitioned disks. A different partition scheme i
<mrdavidagroves> s used on this diso, bootcode was successfully updated on all targeted volumes. The last one where I boot from windows 10 usb and try the bootrec /fixmbr command I always end up getting an access is denied error
<Sveta> you need to run these commands as admin
<mrdavidagroves> I have ran them as admin
<mrdavidagroves> I always open cmd.exe as admin
<Sveta> I suppose you already asked ##windows channel about this?
<mrdavidagroves> the only thing i have not done is to reinsteall ubuntu and install the bootrepair using the ppa given and ran that command
<Sveta> I am not sure how access works in that system
<mrdavidagroves> I have an I get the same answers I have already tried, I was hoping someone here could help. I am about to pull my hair out
<Sveta> they do not know why your access is denied, correct?
<mrdavidagroves> yes and i cannot really find any answers online either and the ones i have found did not work
<Sveta> mrdavidagroves, hmm, I have found https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6gB5Akuyms , maybe you would like to try that
<mrdavidagroves> bruh bring it on, ill try anything
<mrdavidagroves> one moment and ill check it out
<Sveta> they open cmd from some advanced options thing, not like usual
<Sveta> and also assign the volume a letter, and change to some correct directory first
<Sveta> I don't know which of these steps is more important
<Sveta> in any case you need to make a backup first
<mrdavidagroves> I will have to reboot and try this, I shall report back
<mrdavidagroves> Sadly that did not work, still getting the access is denied messages :(
<mrdavidagroves> I wanna scream
<Sveta> hmm
<Sveta> https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-windows-mbr-from-ubuntu/ <-- you could do this, but without installing (use live cd or live usb)
<murlidhar> is there a gd software in our repositories that can help us send files from the desktop to a phone that is connected to the same network . say same wifi. ???
<murlidhar> or vice versa
<mrdavidagroves> Ill try this next @sveta
<Gargoyle> Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
<Gargoyle> After a "cold" boot I get these errors in dmesg (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jTCtsMsPzF/). Eventually, the errors seem to get more frequent causing the system to start to freeze for a second.
<Gargoyle> Also just noticed this one about clocksource - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BgKBVmf3pW/
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: a little more details of your system & ubuntu/kernel version plz?
<Gargoyle> Ryzen 1800X, ASUS Hero VI Mobo, Radeon VII GFX, M.2 SSD. Kernel = 5.0.0-25-generic 19.04
<Gargoyle> I've googled the clocksource stuff and that seems understandable and can set tsc=unstable for the next boot.
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: we having some reports lately om ryzen/amd and kernel 5+, could you test a 4.18 boot please?
<ldl> hello, friends, who know this issue?
<ldl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1165106/why-my-chmod-do-not-work-even-use-root-user
<Gargoyle> Err. I think that gets a bit more tricky with the driver for the gfx card.
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: its just a kernel test boot
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: dont work= you can still boot back to 5.0.0.23
<Gargoyle> I'll have to install a 4.x kernel
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Gargoyle
<ubottu> Gargoyle: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Gargoyle> OK. And is 4.18.20 the best one to try with?
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: sure, we want to prove its 5+ related so
<tekisui> hello
<Gargoyle> ok
<tekisui> any way to play metal gear solid on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: bug #1839750 as an example, not sure its your case ok
<ubottu> bug 1839750 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "40% performance loss in Mesa with Linux 5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839750
<tekisui> i ¨accidentally¨
<tekisui> deleted winduws
<tekisui> byvaet :)
<Gargoyle> While I'm downloading and installing. Is there any way to get more info from the pcieport and device ids?
<Gargoyle> tekisui: Congratulations! :D
<tekisui> danke
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: take a look on !wine or !steam
<tekisui> damn steam gives me grey hairs
<tekisui> thanks i will try
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: there is also a nice #gamingonlinux community to join if you like
<tekisui> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tekisui> cool, tnx
<mrdavidagroves> wohoo I fixed it!
<mrdavidagroves> kinda
<mrdavidagroves> That last one did not work so I started getting mad and screwing with every BIOS setting I had. Turns out there was a setting I did not see that allowed me to change the OS boot order, it was kinda hidden. But I changed it to boot to Windows first and now it works. The Ubuntu option is still there but it is now hidden.
<EoflaOE> Glad you got it working, mrdavidagroves
<mrdavidagroves> thanks, after 5 hours of working on this I feel no relief lol. Mad I wasted so much time on a simple fix, but thus is tech. From now on, Linux on my old lappy only. My main laptop stays on Windows.
<Gargoyle> lotuspsychje: Sorry, system locked up. And now I am back from a "warm reset" instead of a power off, I no longer get the error!? Thanks for the tips though. I'm going to have to do some experimenting and lots of rebooting.
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: did 4.18 solve your issue or not?
<Gargoyle> Not installed yet. I'm going to have to do a whole bunch of power off / cold boots to see if I can reliably get the error first.
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: ok good luck & kep us informed ok
<Gargoyle> will do.
<dimm> hello, All! Which gui ssh manager with save login and passwords is good?
<coz_> dimm,  maybe puut? or look here https://www.slant.co/topics/11030/~ssh-clients-for-linux
<coz_> dimm, I mean putty
<dimm> coz_, it is very good client, but it not can save login and password =\
<coz_> dimm, ah ok, I am not sure then. I really don't use one
<bindi> dimm: look into public key authentication
<dimm> bindi, i'm not admin on some of my servers, and can't change auth scheme =\
<stevenm> Hey, what is the generally accepted fix/workaround for dealing with keyboards that for some keys pressed (e.g. multimedia keys) they send keycodes higher than 255?
<stevenm> I know it's a known issue, I just can't work out from 10+ years of people talking online about it - what is generally the most up to date workaround for it (and I say workaround as I don't think it'll get fixed, probably not until were all on wayland)
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: do you have a bug ID on that?
<stevenm> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/313514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313514 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "MASTER: evdev driver ignores keycodes > 255" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<stevenm> The X.org bug has been open for 12 years
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: in wich ubuntu version do you still experience this bug please?
<stevenm> I'm on 18.04 currently
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: as suggested in #93 please affect yourself and describe your experience/ubuntu version
<stevenm> You seem to have no real useful information
<stevenm> Except bureaucracy for something that is well documented and known on many different distro's and mailing lists the world over
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: this is not the complaints channel, if you experience this bug, please add your description to the bug
<stevenm> I'm not treating it as one!  I'm here to "chat" about possible up to date workaround people are aware of for this common issue
<stevenm> Not to discuss the issue itself or talk about bug reporting
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: this is not a chat, this channel focuses on ubuntu support issues
<stevenm> Support in the form of chat... you know, the C in IRC
<lotuspsychje> !chat | stevenm
<ubottu> stevenm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gst568923> Hi guys, I would like to know what is the equivalent of software-properties-gtk in the command line to switch the graphics card drivers?
<stevenm> yeah you're going on ignore before this gets too silly
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: #93 If you then find the bug is still present in the newer Ubuntu version, please add a comment here telling us which new version it is in and change the bug status to Confirmed.
<leftyfb> stevenm: if you have a rare bug that is is over 12 years old and spans multiple distro's, this probably isn't the best support channel to get help with it. I would stick with the reported bug, mark yourself as affected and help out by providing information to the reported bug about your system and environment. This channel is filled with volunteers from the Ubuntu community who try to help with issues as best they can.
<stevenm> "This channel is filled with volunteers from the Ubuntu community who try to help with issues as best they can" <-- this I know.  And if all I got was no reply back, I'm fine with that.
<stevenm> but if I happen to stumble upon someone reading the channel logs who knows of the same issue (I know a long shot)... then that'd be great.  That's the only intention I had here.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<stevenm> so e.g. an old fix from what I can find was to install something called 'evrouter' to remap these higher keycodes - but as of the X.org that shipped with 8.10 that doesn't work now
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: hence why the developer is asking new information...
<im0nde1> Hi, I'm trying to create a systemd service to run jira software. I wrote it in /usr/lib/systemd/system/jira.service, but using "systemctl start jira" returns "Unit jira.service not found"
<im0nde1> where is the correct place for it?
<Habbie> im0nde1, in /etc/systemd/system
<im0nde1> Habbie: was that changed? I got the path from the docs somewhere?
<im0nde1> oh it seems I have to run systemd daemon-reload too?
<Habbie> im0nde1, both paths should work; but you're not supposed to put things in /usr, that's what apt is for
<Habbie> im0nde1, probably
<im0nde1> Habbie: ok. Will put it in the /etc/ dircetory then, thank you!
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I installed a newer version of rsyslog from the rsyslog repository. I now wan't to revert to the ubuntu default package. I disabled the rsyslog repository and tried to reinstall rsyslog (install --reinstall) but I get an error (is not possible).
<yogg> Is there a best practice to do this? If not I use my backup
<brutser> hi, i am following this guide: https://www.coolgeeks101.com/howto/infrastructure/full-disk-encryption-ubuntu-usb-detached-luks-header/ < i got it completed, but when booting from the usb, i get the following message: Booting from Hard Disk... Attempting to decrypt master key... Enter passphrase for hd0,msdos1 (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx):
<brutser> i cannot enter a passphrase, or at least i typed it and hit enter, but nothing really happened, it's stuck at that screen ^
<geirha> yogg: That's the type of thing ppa-purge does for you
<geirha> yogg: assuming it was a launchpad ppa
<geirha> yogg: otherwise, find the official version from   apt-cache policy <pkgname>
<yogg> geirha: Thanks I read the manpage
<geirha> then apt install <pkgname>=<version>
<Tazmain> Hi all, I am trying to boot a from a usb boot, but I keep running into some LMZA data is corrupt issue
<EriC^> Tazmain: trying to boot a live usb?
<Tazmain> Yes
<EriC^> Tazmain: did you try to md5sum the iso?
<Tazmain> I even downloaded a new iso , the lubuntu one same issue
<Tazmain> but I can do that
<EriC^> Tazmain: redownloading doesn't always help, your isp might have a cached corrupt version, try to md5sum it
<Tazmain> I was using `http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/19.04/release/lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso`
<Tazmain> I don't see the md5sum on the site
<EriC^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/19.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Tazmain> yeah md5sum matches
<Tazmain> so tried normal ubuntu and I get initramfs cannot find a medium containing the root file system
<Tazmain> Secure boot is off
<EriC^> Tazmain: any other usb's you could try?
<Tazmain> I am trying another usb disk
<NetTerminalGene> hi. does ryzen 3600G works with ubuntu 18.04?
<NetTerminalGene> 3400G*
<crissae> Hey there... the entries I find in:  /etc/mtab  ->  the mounts of interest, can I basically copy/paste that data over into /etc/fstab ?
<crissae> I have ~2 mount points, SAN/NetApp shares that are both CIFS.. not super fancy stuff.  Been a while since I had to modify fstab
<esteeven> I've just done a fresh install over my Arch i3wm setup and I have loads of desktop icons in Gnome-Shell : how can I remove them?
<tilerendering> does apt-get —auto-remove redmine ask me whether I want to remove a list of packages or will it just do it? I d like to see a preview of what packages would be removed
<bad_cat> tilerendering: unless it's the only package that would be removed, it should usually ask
<tilerendering> alright, just verified - it s already uninstalled
<tilerendering> thanks!
<Tazmain> EriC^, okay tried a new flash disk, booted
<Tazmain> which is kinda odd, since I ahve booted stuff from the other flash disk :/
<EriC^> Tazmain: might be on its way out
<Tazmain> maybe
<Tazmain> but I got mint booted from it, just ran into cpu soft lockups
<gst568923> >> Hi guys, I would like to know what is the equivalent of software-properties-gtk in the command line to switch the graphics card drivers?
<tilerendering> hey ppl, what ticketing system (sw development, issues/features, etc.) would you currently recommend that is easy to setup and supports mail notifications?
<tarzeau> gst568923: i'm using official nvidia deb packages: echo deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 / > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list
<tarzeau> tilerendering: for public or internal only?
<crissae> tarzeau:  enterprise people use Jira.  I think "trello" is something people look at.  for free stuff, I'm guessing github.  https://hackernoon.com/how-github-can-be-the-most-powerful-ticketing-tool-bca51f038d21
 * tarzeau agrees with github. internally we use rt (request tracker)
<tarzeau> i also like debian bts
<leftyfb> !ot | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gst568923> tarzeau ubuntu 19.04 installed both the nvidia-driver-390 driver and the nouveau driver. I wanted to know if I click on nouveau the nvidia 390 driver is removed from the system, or only one switch is made (without removal)
<tarzeau> gst568923: ubuntu canonical nvidia stuff always failed for me, i use that nvidia repo, and it just works
<tarzeau> i also want the latest nvidia graphics drivers as well as cuda, and you have to get cudnn separately
<tarzeau> been using nvidia mirror since 3+ years (16.04+18.04)
<gst568923> someone else instead of tarzeau, could I give details of my question?
<ramkamz> Greetings.
<ramkamz> Is there a way or a driver that allow to print line by line (like the old line printers) on an inkjet printer (canon)?
<tarzeau> ramkamz: like you print, and don't let the paper out?
<ramkamz> exactly
<tilerendering> tarzeau: for internal only
<tarzeau> ramkamz: if you find out, i'm also interested
<tarzeau> ramkamz: probably easiest to find an old endless paper printer...
<tarzeau> ramkamz: we're talking ink or laserjet, right?
<ramkamz> inkjet
<crissae> alrighty - looks like I edited my /etc/fstab incorrectly and my machine is looping on-boot.  hitting some errors mounting or something...    What would be the best way for me to edit that /etc/fstab (I have an old one) when it's doing this cycle booting?
<ramkamz> i’m in LB, people here think that their old junk is worth gold, so second hand market is crap. better of hack something i have
<tarzeau> crissae: init=/bin/bash
<ramkamz> crissae: boot from usb
<user291> Hello, in bash, how can I get this to print correctly when $i is a negative number? here's the script: printf "$i thru 10000 = NULL\n* = *"
<leftyfb> user291: try #bash
<ramkamz> tarzeau: seems it revolves around LPD mode
<alekksander> hello. i'd like to run this one file sharing app 24/7, but whenever i try to do it there is an error that happens after random period of time and it prevents me from starting any new application. only solution was to quit file sharing app – then everything is back to normal
<alekksander> what could be the reason? which logs should i collect to track possible problem/solution?
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: what application?
<OerHeks> alekksander, state your ubuntu version, and what filesharing app?
<strk> we used to manually symlink scripts to /lib/init/upstart-job but now that file doesn't exist anymore, was is replaced by something else ?
<alekksander> pragmaticenigma / OerHeks  LTS (18.04). app is soulseekqt run with appimage
<strk> like.. init-d-script ?
<strk> or, was there a recommendation for installing those scripts /
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: You will have contact the developer for support, this channel focuses its support on Ubuntu and its Software Packages as they are distributed through official Canonical and Ubuntu channels.
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | alekksander
<ubottu> alekksander: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<brutser> hi, i am following this guide: https://www.coolgeeks101.com/howto/infrastructure/full-disk-encryption-ubuntu-usb-detached-luks-header/ < i got it completed, but when booting from the usb, i get the following message: Booting from Hard Disk... Attempting to decrypt master key... Enter passphrase for hd0,msdos1 (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx):
<brutser> i cannot enter a passphrase, or at least i typed it and hit enter, but nothing really happened, it's stuck at that screen ^
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: I do not accept PMs, if you have an offtopic question, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<brutser> how can i troubleshoot this after i completed that whole process, it took me long time
<alekksander> pragmaticenigma: i think it is ubuntu related though. i have not noticed that kind of behavior with other distros
<pragmaticenigma> brutser: How long are you waiting for the process to complete... My laptop takes up to 30 seconds to boot after I type in my volume decryption key (though I am not using LUKS on that particular volume)
<brutser> well i waited 30 minutes
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: AppImage is a format that allows a software developer to directly distribute their software. It is up to that developer to support their application. Distribution differences aside, that is the developers responsibility to test their application. This channel cannot support 3rd party software like that because this channel relies on volunteers and also the documentation that Ubuntu and Canonical publishes for the
<pragmaticenigma> platform.
<bane500> Hey guys... for some reason I am unable to log into ubuntu
<bane500> i type my password and it acts like it wants to load the ui, but then redirects me back to the login screen
<bane500> like i don't have a profile or something
<bane500> any ideas?
<bane500> nevermind i'm in
<Ryu22> is there supposed to be some other chat for ubuntu mate?
<genii> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<luna> Ryu22: #ubuntu-mate
<genii> hm, channel isn't listed in that factoid
<nacc> because it's also supported here? dunno
<Ryu22> uh
<nacc> Ryu22: sorry, I don't immedaitely see it in backscroll, did you have a specific issue?
<Ryu22> I have issue with display drivers I can't really get to install it on any linux distro
<Ryu22> I'm on ubuntu mate tho
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: whats your card chipset and mate version?
<Ryu22> Uh don't really know about chipset do you mean processor? and mate version is 1.20.1
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: could you pastebin this please: sudo lshw -C video && lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Ryu22> and?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: share with the volunteers in a pastebin please
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Ryu22
<ubottu> Ryu22: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ryu22> ....
<nacc> Ryu22: do you understand what is being asked of you?
<Ryu22> nope
<Ryu22> new here
<nacc> Ryu22: run the commands suggested by lotuspsychje in a terminal
<Ryu22> I did
<nacc> you can c&p it to the URL paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> the whole ouptut (copy & paste it)
<Ryu22> oh ok
<nacc> then click submit (iirc) and provide the resulting URL here
<Ryu22> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wT2bk5g8R6/
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: your graphics card driver looks loaded, do you notice screen problems?
<Ryu22> yep so many
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: like what kind of?
<Ryu22> lagging and half screen playing video little late Idk how to describe it and then after some time everything crashes down to black screen
<Ryu22> well it takes hours to crash tho
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: could you pastebin your dmesg please? from a terminal type dmesg and pastebin the same like you just did please
<Ryu22> ok
<Ryu22> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HD2CB32KFt/
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> xubuntu, xfce4-session-logout --hibernate won't hibernate. does not do a thing. no error, no nothing. what's wrong?
<Ryu22> I forgot to mention it haven't crashed on mate yet I just installed a few hours ago but it used to when I had mate in past and it does crash in other linux distros i.e. Ubuntu, Fedora, Cent OS
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: Are you asking about suspend-to-disk or suspend-to-ram ??
<deadrom> to disk. to ram actually works. swap has 48GB , system has 32, so should suffice.
<bitx8> deadrom: do you actually have a 48G swap partition?
<gst568923> Why Ubuntu 19.04 not support wpasupplicant with PMF capabilities??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1827757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827757 in wpa (Ubuntu) "PMF" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: suspend to disk doesn't use swap. that said, there are hardware checks in place before either operation takes place, it is possible a component does not comply with the power state request
<deadrom> where does suspend-to-disk write its data to, then?
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: Make sure you have at least 32 gigs of available, non-encrypted drive space available
<deadrom> check
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: What is the result of this command: cat /sys/power/state
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: freeze mem disk
<deadrom> 18.04 LTS, installed fresh, not an upgrade from older systems while I kept /home, though
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: wait, *where* does it need 32gb? on / ?
<deadrom> pm-utils are obsolete in 18.04, systemd handels power matters, right?
<Ryu22> hey?
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: I'm trying to find documentation on suspend to disk, so far I was only able to find the command to verify the power state is supported
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Ryu22
<ubottu> Ryu22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: You should be able to execute the command "systemctl hibernate"
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: lemme try
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: asks for sudo passwd, then screens blank, then desktop comes back and "Failed to hibernate system via logind: Access denied"
<Ryu22> tbh I don't know what's the problem to begin with to check on internet I tried tho but ok I will have patience...
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: Because it was systemctl... there might now be something journald or syslog to help troubleshoot
<pragmaticenigma> Ryu22: We are all volunteers here, and most are doing the same as you with web searches in attempt to help you out. The first place I start with is, did you have any of the experienced graphics glitches when you booted form the live install media?
<qswz_> help me guys, I've presed some keys, and got in a terminal, I can't manage to get back to the desktop view. All I could do is run irssi and come here
<qswz_> ctrl+alt+f5 I've pressed
<thebishop> hi friends, i have a hp spectre x360 (late 2018 model).  when i press F5 to toggle the keyboard backlight, *sometimes* it triggers the lock screen.
<Ryu22> uh wdym
<thebishop> backlight off -> press F5 -> Ubuntu locks
<deadrom> qswz_: alt+f7
<gst568923> nothing ?
<qswz__> sorry back, I messed up again
<deadrom> Ryu22: quick recap of the issue?
<Ryu22> Can't get desktop driver installed and experiencing lag and screen glitches
<Ryu22> same issue in every linux distro
<qswz> ok, fixed
<deadrom> qswz__: alt+fx switches to tty #x. the only exception is to *exit* from graphical to an tty, for that you need to add ctrl, so within X ctrl-alt-fx gets you a tty, alt+f7 gets you back to X
<deadrom> Ryu22: hardware desciption please, cpu, gpu, possibly chipset or make/model of PC/laptop
<pragmaticenigma> Ryu22: Let's lay down some foundations.. First, make sure while you are here, you post as much as you can in a single message, it makes it easier for everyone to read and follow along. Next, if you are replying to someone, make sure you start with their screen name, you can usually type a few characters followed by the tab key to auto completed. This will make it easier for those that are helping you to see that you have
<pragmaticenigma> responded. Finally, do not use abbreviations. Use complete sentences and words. This is a global community and some abbreviations have different meaning to different culters.
<pragmaticenigma> Ryu22: What I asked is, when you installed I assume you used the Live USB method. Meaning you can try Ubuntu (or its flavors) before installing. Did you experience any graphical issues while in the Live USB session?
<jayjo> does anyone know of a toolbar way to use openvpn on ubuntu 18.04 LTS? I know the terminal command is very simple "openvpn --config /path/to/sample.ovpn" - but for how often I am switching on/off for work networks it would be really helpful for a toggle. Is there anything available?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: I believe it is supported directly or through installing a package in Network Manager
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<crose> Is there a way to increase the default keyboard repeat rate in a virtual console (the one accessed by pressing `Ctrl-Alt-F1`), similarly to what `$ xset r rate 175 40` does under X?
<pragmaticenigma> crose: kbdrate
<crose> thanks
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: you petrified Ryu22. add a line to the "ropes talk" at the end "we are not mean, we are efficient" or something like that.
<Ryu22> deadrom, Processor: AMD APU A-4 6300, Don't have GPU only APU And Idk about chipset And it's a PC
<Ryu22> pragmaticenigma, I'm sorry for posting too many texts and no didn't experience anything while installing except it was a bit laggy in test mode while installing
<pragmaticenigma> Ryu22: Lag is normal. The reason I ask, in the live installer, the default opensource drivers are used. If you attempted to install the proprietary graphics drivers, they are likely the reason you are having issues. I would recommend removing them, or if you haven't gotten to invested in the system. A reinstall might be quicker.
<Ryu22> pragmaticenigma, I've been trying to install proprietary drivers but I always get errors and I did try reinstalling I tried several distros the only problem is I can't really install those drivers I don't have much experience either
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: you might wanna test some higher !mainline kernels as a test or !hwe
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, you mean try different kernal for my motherboard? sorry I don't really get much...
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: your ubuntu-mate has now kernel 4.15 and you experience problems, so as a test you could try hwe or higher mainline kernels
<jayjo> pragmaticenigma: i installed it, now in my 'Settings > Network' pane I see Wired and VPN, in VPN I have the option to use an OpenVPN setup. I see 'import from file' which seems to only populate the gateway. Not sure how to proceed with the "Authentication" options
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, ok how?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: lets try HWE first: from a terminal: sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, alright it's downloading
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: after that you can reboot, do you know howto switch kernels in grub?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, no I don't.. and first of all how do I get into grub?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: well after the installation it will automatic boot into the hwe kernel, but in case something goes wrong you might need to boot back into 4.15
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: to enter grub, hold shift at boot and you can switch ubuntu kernels
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, oh ok so I just restart now and hold shift to enter grub menu?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: just restart now and if something would go wrong and you cant boot, try reboot and enter grub to load 4.15
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, Alright will do thanks~
<aruns> Hi, running Ubuntu 16.04, have php7.2-fpm installed, but /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php7.2 seems to be missing? I have php5.6-fpm and php7.1-fpm installed, where both /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5.6 and /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php7.1 exist. I just reinstalled php7.1-fpm and the binary still isn't showing. I have php7.2 set as my default version of the PHP interpreter through update-alternatives, and there is /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php,
<aruns> which acts as a symbolic link to /etc/alternatives/php-cgi-bin. Any ideas as to what is going on?
<\nilz> how did you install php
<aruns> sudo apt-get install php5.6-fpm php7.1-fpm php7.2-fpm
<KWhat4> Why is my default ubuntu user have a umask of 002?  Where is this set?
<aruns> Plus any modules each version requires.
<\nilz> KWhat4 i assume you find the right answer here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man5/login.defs.5.html (global: /etc/profile, user ~./.profile) if im correct
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, was it supposed to boot back normally? I mean I don't have experience with kernels..
<elektromacumba> hi, i'm trying to create deb packages for kernel 5.1.15 using "make deb-pkg", it create only linux-headers-*.deb, linux-image-*.deb and linux-libc-dev_*.deb but not linux-modules-*.deb. What's wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: yes, check: uname -a please?
<kinghat> any of you guys have firefox developer edition installed?
<KWhat4> Ryu22 I think its closer to /etc/login.def
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m8TrCFX43h/
<KWhat4> Particularly USERGROUPS_ENAB
<Ryu22> wdym?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: yep looks good you booted on hwe 5.0.0.23 now please test your screen issues?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, alright
<KWhat4> If USERGROUPS_ENAB is set to "yes", that will modify this UMASK default value
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, the problems doesn't seem to be resolved and I don't get what you mean KWhat4
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: ok, do you have time to file a bug?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, ok sure but I don't have desktop drivers installed of AMD?? cuz I think that's what causing the problem Idk for sure..
<KWhat4> Ryu22 apparently the umask 002 (instead of the default 022) is auto applied if the uid == gid and USERGROUPS_ENAB is yes
<Bashing-om> Ryu22: ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see if a driver is loaded .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: radeon loaded
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: he's on mate 18.04 4.15 and we just tryed a 5.0.0.23
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wT2bk5g8R6/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HD2CB32KFt/
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Looking :)
<Bashing-om> Ryu22: lotuspsychje:; " ACPI Errors " .. is this a lap top ?
<Ryu22> Bashing-om, no it's a PC
<Ryu22> or maybe you call it Desktop
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: Ryu22 is experiencing screen glitches he says, on both 4.15 and 5 kernels
<Peanut> Hi folks - I've built the 'audacious' and 'audacious' plugins from source (apt source audacious, apply a small patch, dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc, sudo dpkg -i). This results in two packages: audacious, and audacious-plugins. Both with the same version number as the currently released. When I apt-update, it always wants to update audacious-plugins, and I don't understand why?
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: we dont really support compiling from source, reccomended to use packages from the official repos
<Bashing-om> Ryu22: Well so much for my thoughts :(
<aruns> ?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: Ouch, is that the official policy? The issue is more with the apt tools, not compiling. What would be a good place to get help there?
<Ryu22> Bashing-om, lotuspsychje I also experience same sorts of glitches on other linux distros
<physkets> Hi!
<physkets> Does ubuntu use AppArmor by default?
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks.
<OerHeks> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<physkets> okay, so it does... so I was hoping I could ask about an issue I'm having
<OerHeks> physkets, sure
<physkets> (eventhough I'm not using Ubuntu rightnow)
<OerHeks> oh
<physkets> it is purely AppArmor, and my distro does not use it by default, so I wasn't getting any help on its cahnnel
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: do you have a launchpad account please?
<physkets> So I recently began using AA, and am now in the process of making a profile for Firefox
<physkets> I do have a fairly populated profile right now, and am running it in complain mode
<physkets> But I'm unable to view any Amazon Prime Videos... it tells me that the DRM plugin is unavailable
<physkets> and when I switch off AA, then it begins to work
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, what's that?
<physkets> Anybody know why? And how I can fix this?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: its the website that handles bugs for ubuntu
<physkets> lotuspsychje: why can't you make your own?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, wait up I'll check
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: https://launchpad.net/
<lotuspsychje> physkets: sorry?
<physkets> oh, nvm...
<physkets> I thought you needed an account to do something, and idn;t have your own
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, ok registered
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: ok, now from a terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: this will popup a new window, and you can send the bug report
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, I did
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: now it will open the launchpad in your browser, asking for the bug title, write something relevant, like screen glitches happen at...
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, in summary?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: yes
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, can you tell me what to put there? I'm confused 4
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: the bug title, think of something compact that happens to you.. like: screen glitches on the desktop (or where ever you have them)
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: It might ask you for credentials on first connect, I'm not certain though
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: after the title, it will ask you to write a bug description, = your story of what happens and write also with kernels you have tested
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, alright
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: thank you for taking your time to file bug #1839864
<ubottu> bug 1839864 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Screen glitches and works slow " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839864
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, thanks too and sorry for being annoying~
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: your original kernel was 4.15, so also mention this in your bug description please
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: you can also save your dmesg to a .txt file and add it as attachment to your bug
<ryusaku> Hi. I have many files in different subfolders. Some files are named "Name More Name 00", "Name More Name 01", etc. If I would like list all the files with that name structure, I could do "find /mnt/drive | grep "Name More" and it would list every file. What I want to do, is that I want to move those files; find /mnt/drive | grep "Name More" | xargs -I@ mv @ /mnt/drive/collected - but it does not work
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, how do I attach the file?
<ryusaku> xargs: unterminated quote
<lotuspsychje> ryusaku: first create your dmesg.txt file by copy pasting it from terminal: dmesg, then at bottom of your bug, you can add an attachment
<ryusaku> If I just used (...) | grep Name | xargs (...) it would work, but then it would collect other files as well, that does not have the same structure. e.g. "Name - Johnsen.txt"
<ryusaku> oh, like, what for? sorry, i do not understand. for pasting it here on irc? :s
<Ryu22> uhh
<ryusaku> lol
<Ryu22> alright I got it
<ryusaku> lotuspsychje : you meant Ryu22 ?
<ryusaku> sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> ryusaku: yeah my bad
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, done
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: is that your complete dmesg and not only a part of it?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, that's all I got in terminal
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: did you right mouse click in terminal, select all?
<craigbass76> Is anyone here on the "official" documentation team at Canonical?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, uh no? I didn't see that option there
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: edit/select all?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, no it doesn't have that
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: what are you looking for to do?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, it has edit in top thingy bar
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: yep thats what i meant
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, Subiquity, or SUbiquity? Iwas capitalized the second way the other day, and now it's the first way. Are you on that crew?
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: no not myself, but it would help if you detail what your purpose is, so volunteers can point you to the right channel/wiki
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, deleted the old one and uploaded other
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, I work at Linux Academy (tech writer) and we're doing a course on Ubuntu. I was just trying to make sure I've got the right caps schema.
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: looks the same..
<craigbass76> Actually, if there are any LA students in here, I've got different questions, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: caps schema?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, uhh Idk but I did update
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, With the capital U
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: right well.. now you can wait until developers update your bug, you will get emailed on changes
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: if you do some tests yourself, please also update your own bug at the bottom
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, oh alright I will
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: still not clear what you want/need...
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, Subiquity, or SUbiquity?
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: what about them?
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, is it ok if I change my os to windows for now after some testing? cause I need a working computer
<lotuspsychje> Ryu22: you are the owner of your machine, your choice..
<Ryu22> lotuspsychje, oh ok then thanks again for helping me~ I will leave now.
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck
<nabeelr> Hey all! I need some help with ubuntu and openssh-server.
<nabeelr> I should say ubuntu server.
<nabeelr> Long story as short as possible: I can’t authenticate with SSH. It always rejects my password.
<nabeelr> After a whole bunch of testing, I found that if I chage my user password to something shorter, it will work
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: what program are you using to connect to your SSH server, and how long of a password are you attempting to use?
<nabeelr> So now I can log in, but if i try to do sudo -i it goes back to saying my password doesn’t work anymore.
<nabeelr> ssh built into mac os x, and the password is.....
<nabeelr> one sec....
<pragmaticenigma> "one sec...." is not a very secure password
<Habbie> is it the length, or perhaps some special character that behaves weird on your keyboard?
<nabeelr> the password is 40 char long.
<nabeelr> the only special char is “-“ and it will otherwise pass through fine in ssh.
<nabeelr> I made it a simple 4 digit password, can auth with ssh now, but sudo won’t work via ssh.
<nabeelr> but will locally.
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: For securing SSH I would look into setting up SSH to only allow Key authentication. That way it doesn't matter how long the user password is, the SSH server will only accept a key to gain access
<nabeelr> That’s definately on the list of things to do, but right now I’m trying to figure out why I can’t use sudo when SSHing in.
<nabeelr> It doesn’t seem to make any sense.
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: Try the previous password when using sudo
<nabeelr> I did.
<nabeelr> Locally on the machiene, everything is fine.
<nabeelr> sudo works
<nabeelr> the password is the same for both sudo and login.
<pragmaticenigma> sudo locally works with the same password used locally?
<nabeelr> yep.
<nabeelr> but when sshing in, it just says that it’s the wrong password.
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: And you logged out and back in again via SSH after changing the password?
<nabeelr> yep.
<nabeelr> even rebooted.
<nabeelr> restarted SSH.
<nabeelr> the whole 9 yards.
<nabeelr> it’s also a fresh install of ubuntu and openssh-server.
<nabeelr> ubuntu server i should say.
<nabeelr> 18.04.3 LTS to be exact
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: Do try to keep as much as you can on a single post. The bot will eventually silence you for spamming
<nabeelr> Sorry.
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: Are both systems set to the same locale, meaning they have the same language and keyboard layouts?
<brandor5> hello everyone: can anyone tell me if it's possible for 1604 to support xfs reflink ?
<nabeelr> pragmaticenigma: I beleive so, but I haven’t explicity checked.
<nabeelr> ugg… one moment…
<pragmaticenigma> brandor5: what do you mean by reflink?
<sarnold> brandor5: this lwn post suggests that reflinks are "no longer experimental (as of 4.16-rc1)" but the newest xenial linux-hwe kernel has version number 4.15.0-55.60~16.04.2 -- I'm going to guess it's not supported in 16.04
<nabeelr> Fuck me… In changing the password to something simpler… in my case “1111” I failed to realize that at some point I had created a text replacement for “1111” to type the current date and time.
<sarnold> oh I forgot the lwn link https://lwn.net/Articles/747633/
<brandor5> pragmaticenigma: I have an xfs filesystem with reflink enabled, is it possible for 16.04 to read such a filesystem
<lotuspsychje> nabeelr: please keep language family friendly here
<Habbie> nabeelr, oh oh, that's almost "some character that acts weird on your keyboard" :>
<nabeelr> Ok, so back to the original problem: Is there a char limit on passwords in ssh?
<Habbie> if there is, it's not 40
<Habbie> or 100
<Habbie> i'm pretty sure of that
<pragmaticenigma> brandor5: I can't see a reason why it wouldn't. XFS is a fairly mature file system.
<brandor5> reflink is a new xfs feature... testing with kernel updated now
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: Password are not stored in the manner by which you enter them. They go through a cryptographic hashing algorithm, which means there is no real limit to the length of the password. Only what you can remember is the limit
<pragmaticenigma> nabeelr: That said, an SSH client may have an artificial limit to what it will accept for a password. This is why I would focus more of your attention towards getting key based authentication working instead. Temporarily weaken your password until you have key based auth up and running.
<zfoo> pragmaticenigma, this isn't really true, I'm encountered a system that used (I believe) md5  to encode passwords and it only used the first 6 characters entered, you could enter anything you wanted after that and it would work
<sarnold> zfoo: wow that's horrible so many times over
<zfoo> yeah, we switch to SHA256 which fixed the issue and allowed longer passwords
<sarnold> I hope that's not the entire extent of the fix :)
<sarnold> otherwise it's only a little bit less terrible
<nabeelr> Wow, two for two… I’m just an idiot who can’t type correctly.
<nabeelr> Thsi took me the whole morning. I think I’m going to find a ledge and jump off of it.
<nabeelr> Well… Thanks for all your help everyone.
<Habbie> sarnold, fixing the truncation did way more than switching the digest type, i'd say
<sarnold> Habbie: full ack
<Habbie> nabeelr, please don't jump off a ledge
<sarnold> Habbie: it'd take a moment to bruteforce the old *possible* password space..
<Habbie> sarnold, yes
<sarnold> nabeelr: aye, we've all typoed passwords. such is life. :)
<sexy1233> Hey this is a stupid question, but do phreakers still exist? And is it very common? Or not at all?
<Habbie> sexy1233, are you sure you're in the right channel?
<sexy1233> yeah i'm sure i don't know where else to ask this question
<coz_> sexy1233, maybe #ubuntu-offtpic  ?
<lotuspsychje> sexy1233: try ##hackers
<coz_> ^^^
<sexy1233> thanks
<coz_> sexy1233, sorry that is #ubuntu-offtopic, big fingers small laptop keyboard
<gst568923> hy guys I have ubuntu 19.04 and I downloaded wpa_2.6-21ubuntu3.1.debian.tar.xz to check if wpasupplicant on ubuntu have enabled PMF. Inside this archive there is a string `CONFIG_IEEE80211W=y` but in my distro PMF not works!
<sexy1233> do you think #security would be good too?
<gst568923> the error is: `NetworkManager[2484]: <error> [1565540278.7751] device (wlxe8de271e366c): Activation: (wifi) couldn't build wireless configuration: 802-11-wireless-security: Supplicant does not support PMF`
<pragmaticenigma> sexy1233: Look at room topics, they will give you the best hint as to what is and is not acceptable room topics
<sexy1233> pragmaticenigma sorry
<sexy1233> thank you
<Intelo> Is it possible to encrypt full hard disk and require a password AND fingerprint at boot time?
<Habbie> Intelo, random thought: can't your BIOS demand a fingerprint?
<Intelo> Habbie,  ya. cool thought. HOw? Dell xps is what I am using
<Habbie> Intelo, don't know - that's for you to check
<Intelo> but is it normal?
<Habbie> Intelo, i honestly don't know
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Unless your BIOS is able to process finger prints, no. I believe you can use something like a YubiKey for 2 factor authentication however
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: It is rare for a device to have fingerprint processing available in the BIOS. Typically, that is a feature found on military and government grade hardware.
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> what is yubikey?
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma,
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This is a conversation better suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. It is preferred questions here are regarding Ubuntu Desktop OS, and the software pacakages available through Canonical and Ubuntu's official distribution channels.
<CyberFingers> Hi I'm migrating Wordpress to a new server and encounter the following error, " AH00124: Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace., referer: " any suggestions how to resolve this? thanks
<pragmaticenigma> CyberFingers: You might want to try #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<OerHeks> or ##wordpress
<CyberFingers> thanks for your suggestion
<leftyfb> CyberFingers: it's also bad form to crosspost in multiple channels at once
<StAugustine> anyone with experience with Thunderbolt 2?
<gst568923> ?
<sarnold> gst568923: it might be worth a bug report if there's an option that could be configured that we've disabled, but you need for your environment for whatever reason
<gst568923> sarnold I have run this command `busctl get-property fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1 /fi/w1/wpa_supplicant1 fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1 Capabilities` and return me `as 3 "ap" "ibss-rsn" "p2p"`
<Intelo> Is it possible to encrypt full hard disk and require a password AND fingerprint at boot time?
<leftyfb> Intelo: you've already been answered
<Intelo> oh
<gst568923> sarnold I need this feature for protecting from wifi deauthentication attack
<FatByte> Hello
<FatByte> after upgrading ubuntu server 14.04 to 16.04 SSD utility increased from 8% to 100%. There is a raid6. Has anyone had a similar problem?
<FatByte> all settings are the same for 14 and 16, but when start writing the disk utility jumps to 100%
<lordcirth> FatByte, raid6 using what? mdadm? And what are you using to measure the SSD utilization? How long has it been happening?
<FatByte> lsi megaraid
<FatByte> i use sar and iostat
<lordcirth> FatByte, Is it actually slower? Or is it just your utilization metrics? It could be that the kernel update just measures %util differently.
<FatByte> no, it is not slower
<FatByte> IOPS are the same
<sarnold> FatByte: try installing iotop, it might be an easy way to spot what's going on
<FatByte> so U think it could be a difference into kernel for measure?
<FatByte> of course i've got iotop
<transhumanist_> Hi! with ubuntu remote desktop support is there a way  to make access from a 4k monitor able to use the large format display?
<transhumanist_> even with the local system only using a 1080p
<lordcirth> FatByte, I know on my 18.04 servers, SSD %util hits 100% long before the SSD is under heavy load. I wouldn't worry about it.
<transhumanist_> maybe a different way of asking what system does ubuntu use for remote desktop connect? is it NOMACHINE or vncserver or TIGHTVNC, etc. etc?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 I have a desktop and a laptop both using 18.04..How can I transfer files from the laptop to the desktop when the desktop is hardwired and the laptop wireless
<transhumanist_> texla rsync
<transhumanist_> or filezilla if you need a gui
<transhumanist_> I hear filezilla has been back door'ed though so be warned
<texla> transhumanist_, thanks for the info
<FatByte> lordcirth, ok, thanks a lot
<lordcirth> transhumanist_, a fake copy of FileZilla was backdoored and redistributed. I'm not aware of the real site ever having that problem.
<transhumanist_> rsync -avz -e 'ssh' /path/to/local/dir user@remotehost:/path/to/remote/dir
<transhumanist_> good to know lordcirth
<FatByte> texla U can use scp as well
<transhumanist_> scp -r /path/to/local/dir user@remotehost:/path/to/remote/dir
<transhumanist_> anyone have an answer to either of my questions?
<lordcirth> scp is simpler than rsync, and rsync's main advantage, incremental diffs, doesn't matter if you're doing it once.
<lordcirth> transhumanist_, I have no idea about remote desktop, I don't use it.
<transhumanist_> I couldnt get NOMACHINE or any of the others to actually connect, so I decided to try remote desktop and it works just doesnt allow you to open a new session or enlarge teh current one
<transhumanist_> so it seems anyway
<transhumanist_> couple other rsync one lines I use
<transhumanist_> sudo rsync -ahPHAXx --delete --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/media/*,/lost+found} / /mnt
<transhumanist_> tar -zcf archive.tar.gz /some/path/to/a/dir tar.gz a file with relative paths
<transhumanist_> I didn't write it down but you can also compress it before sending it, perhaps lordcirth would have the one liner for this?
<TJ-> transhumanist_: that --exclude can be reduced considerably if you use -x/--one-file-system
<lordcirth> that tar command will compress it already
<lordcirth> however, one thing that can improve speed over the network is to tar | buffer | ssh -> ssh | buffer | tar
<transhumanist_> second one is more like I remember using... thanks
<helpmeplz00120> sudo update-grub fails with "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 29: /etc/default/grub: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume: Permission denied"
<helpmeplz00120> How do I fix it?
<transhumanist_> fyi for anyone interested this ultravnc autoscaling setting takes care of it (ALSO it connects over ssl
<transhumanist_> )
<transhumanist_> helpmeplz00120: are you running from a live cd?
<helpmeplz00120> no
<transhumanist_> I would suggest for anyone to make it easier to use boot-repair
<helpmeplz00120> transhumanist_: I am trying to remove the extra entries boot-repair added
<helpmeplz00120> https://askubuntu.com/questions/938633/boot-repair-created-too-many-grub-menu-entries-for-windows/1022700
<transhumanist_> helpmeplz00120: try from a live cd is my suggestion
<transhumanist_> mine currently looks like that, I didnt really care but I can see why it would be a bother.
<transhumanist_> for me I just don't care so long as it boots. I manually set it up the first time and it took forever. I also notice on older but not too old systems where UEFI first came out you can't mix UEFI and non UEFI systems
<transhumanist_> that might be part of your issue, I do not know for sure though
<helpmeplz00120> transhumanist_This should be fixable without a live cd
<transhumanist_> your absolutely right, but it might skirt the problem
<transhumanist_> also you might try passwd root ...enter password then su root then try the command again
<transhumanist_> oh my god this is so freaking funny! https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/08/12/1827248/getting-cool-vanity-license-plate-null-is-not-really-a-cool-idea-infosec-researcher-discovers
<lordcirth> transhumanist_, funny, but rather off-topic
<transhumanist_> sorry
<Martin00b> Moin moin, I would appreciate some advice on BTRFS (add drives to correct mount point, setup subvolumes correctly).
<rypervenche> Martin00b: Have you read over the BTRFS website's guides?
<Martin00b> yes, I am still not sure if, what I am planning to do, is a good idea :)
<rypervenche> Martin00b: I'd recommend asking in #btrfs and sharing with them what your plan is.
<Martin00b> thx!
<deadrom>  /tmp on 18.04 is in RAM, right?
<deadrom> mmh, maybe not. when does it get cleared?
<lordcirth> deadrom, you may be interested in tmpreaper
<ben-linux23> hi all, so i got 18.04 with unity setup, and now im trying to respin it and i tried pinguy builder, it didn't pull in my customizations no matter what i try, i put the themes and etc. in .themes and .icons and /usr/share/icons it didnt pick them up in the live iso, so i tried systemback, but it gave me a 5+ gig iso, idk what to do about this, i ran bleachbit, removed some things i dont need, no fix.
<ben-linux23> this is just .. idk what to do
<ben-linux23> and i did check the ubuntu forums, and other ubuntu sites, no mention of similar issues
<lordcirth> ben-linux23, have you tried Cubic?
<ben-linux23> i did, i couldnt figure it out
<ben-linux23> i saw videos, it didnt help
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image with pics
<ben-linux23> i didnt like the way cubic works
<ben-linux23> i thought it was senseless
<OerHeks> what penguy builder guide did you follow?
<ben-linux23> i didnt find one
<ben-linux23> and im looking at this cubic guide and im thinking to myself "this is CRAP"
<ben-linux23> and redundant
<ben-linux23> and tbh WAY too much work just to make a respin
<OerHeks> good luck, not interested in respin rants
<ben-linux23> sorry, im just sayng, that program is not worth it
 * NegativeFlare sits down, finally back and able to help
<ben-linux23> and im sorry for the agressive attitude but i've been at this since last night and im running out of stuff to try..
<ben-linux23> i mean the pinguy builder iso i made boots in a VM and on my pc but it doesn't come up the same as my desktop i got now, so idk what to do to fix that..
<elektromacumba> hi, i'm trying to create deb packages for kernel 5.1.15 using "make deb-pkg", it create only linux-headers-*.deb, linux-image-*.deb and linux-libc-dev_*.deb but not linux-modules-*.deb. What's wrong?
<tarzeau> the modules are inside one of the created packages?
<tarzeau> yep my standard deb system doesn't have linux-modules either :)
<Wikivoyage1029> Hey
<tarzeau> dpkg -S /lib/modules/5.2.0-2-amd64/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-mts64.ko
<tarzeau> linux-image-5.2.0-2-amd64: /lib/modules/5.2.0-2-amd64/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-mts64.ko
<tarzeau> that split is ubuntu only, and it already broke my heart several times
<tarzeau> elektromacumba: all is fine. ubuntu is wrong creating linux-modules*.deb
<TJ-> tarzeau: the reason is to reduce the footprint of the image files on systems that do not need the modules. Mostly that is virtualised OS on a hypervisor where we have minimal kernel images not kitchen-sink packages
<elektromacumba> @tarzeau: yes thank you they are inside image package
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<tarzeau> footprint as in disksize? or network traffic?
<TJ-> elektromacumba: you know we have mainline kernel packages pre-built?
<TJ-> tarzeau: both
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<elektromacumba> @tarzeau: but why ubuntu split it in linux-modules package?
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<tarzeau> i can highly recommend to have /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compress with COMPRESS=xz
<tarzeau> elektromacumba: TJ-  answered, i disagree
<elektromacumba> tarzeau: ok thanks :)
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<Wikivoyage1029> Am I muted?
<tarzeau> Wikivoyage1029: Yes.
<jeremy31> !ask Wikivoyage1029
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<jeremy31> !ask | Wikivoyage1029
<ubottu> Wikivoyage1029: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> tarzeau: you don't have to support the systems these images are used on
<Wikivoyage1029> There are so many people online but nobody talks
<Wikivoyage1029> Weird
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<Wikivoyage1029> I have quite an important question
<Wikivoyage1029> Sigyn: Hello?
<tarzeau> TJ-: not yours, but i've got plenty own i have to support :)
<Wikivoyage1029> ash_worksi: Hey
<Wikivoyage1029> This channel is dead asf
<Wikivoyage1029> Another one that joins
<Wikivoyage1029> I don’t get it
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<Wikivoyage1029> Is this a prank or something?
<sarnold> Wikivoyage1029: that's just the way irc is. most people have work to do or are asleep or something and only check in occasionally
<Wikivoyage1029> Jesus christ
<Wikivoyage1029> I have been just away for a week and this channel is dead
<dax> oh hey it's you again
<Wikivoyage1029> ^Peter^: Are you still there?
<TJ-> tarzeau: the commercial customers deploying tens/hundreds of thousands of VMs (OpenStack) or containers (LXD) want as little overhead as possible in all aspects of those deployments. That is why we have customised linux-image* packages for hypervisors and 'cloud' services, e.g. linux-image-virtual, linux-image-aws, etc.
<Wikivoyage1029> Hello?
<tarzeau> TJ-: when will eatmydata be default? is that preseeded installs?
<goobs> Hi. I need a tool that will edit my fstab to automount my extra drives.
<goobs> I don't feel comfortable doing it as the last time I did so, it broke my bootloader.
<TJ-> goobs: that's what udisks2 is for, combined with udev, it can/will automount file-systems as they are detected (under /media/$USER/$FS_LABEL_OR_UUID
<goobs> i think i got it, imma send it.
<goobs> brb
<TJ-> goobs: if these are permanently connected devices on the other hand they would likely need fstab entries
<goobs> UUID=fefec9cd-ebbe-4ff5-a5b2-01aaa3596532     /mnt/more  ext4    rw,user,auto    0    0
<goobs> just jammed that into the fstab at the bottom.
<TJ-> goobs: OK, that looks reasonable
<goobs> ay it booted.
<TJ-> goobs: I'm not aware of any GUI tool that hand-holds you editing fstab though, that's very much seen as a sys-admin task with the expectation the sys-admin knows what not to do :)
<goobs> It's automounting and in the right dir now. <3
<FaTaL_G> I'm looking for a little help getting my broadcom adapter to work on 18.04 as an AP. It worked fine on 16.04. (if up gives me:  Failed to create interface mon.wlp2s0: -95 (Operation not supported))
<goobs> I love you. Thank you for giving me the confidence to succeed.
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: that *sounds* like it may be related to the firmware the device is loading. Do you know if/what firmware file the 16.04 installation used?
<goobs> But now I can't create directories. :D
<goobs> chown?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, yes
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, If you are aware of the games people played with the broadcom chipsets, Im in that boat. I did the hex edit rip of the driver from the source driver file. It worked on 16.04. On 18.04 itt does not seem to work. interestingly enough....
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, when I look at the github, it holds the same file committed to the kernel, and I see posts on a few websites where people claim to have it working at full speed on ubuntu 19.... I also see people saying they have it working on 18.04
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: hmmm, not sure about what it needs.. I stay well clear of proprietary drivers and firmware for just this kind of reason. Causes too many grey hairs!
<FaTaL_G> some something is amiss, and I really dont know where to start to troubleshoot it. But Im assuming (and that may be a big ass-u-meeeee) that the files that worked on 16 would work on 18, and the posts I see tell me people have suceeded doing it. since I suceeded on 16, .... why on earth cant I on 18 lol
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, indeed I am grey... definitely grey-er than last week.
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: :p do you have any indications in kernel log of problems when you're trying to do this?
<FaTaL_G> kernel log? as in dmesg?
<FaTaL_G> I've looked at dmesg only. lspci and all that shows it laoded
<goobs> thanks for the help tj-
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, ok, apparently it is kern.log.... I will go investigate... thanks. (*im completely new in this area). Time to learn I guess
<NegativeFlare> ew
<NegativeFlare> Broadcom, don't even get me started
<FaTaL_G> wow
<FaTaL_G> people hate it huh?
<FaTaL_G> its done alright for me on 16, but I guess I was lucky?
<NegativeFlare> Yeah, not trying to get too offtopic, but as for me; Broadcom anything has been trash for Linux for years, mainly wifi/bluetooth adapters
<NegativeFlare> Its all hit and miss
<FaTaL_G> Thats disappointing, because for what I am doing, Im pretty sure they are the only game in town
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: tip for quickly finding problems: "journactl -b -p warning" (-b means 'this boot', -p is --priority and the value is log level names, e.g. err, debug, info, notice, warning )
<fling> Which package for shifting uids/gids?
<sarnold> fling: uidmap probably
<fling> thanks
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, thanks, that does list errors.... (kernel: brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.clm_blob failed with error -2)  I wish I still had logs from 16.04, I might... and I wonder if it had errors too. It probably did
<FaTaL_G> Can I force the kernel to unload and reload those bin files selectively?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: does that mentioned file exist under /lib/firmware/ ?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: only by unloading and reloading the module
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, indeed. But thats because I put it there back in 16.04 days
<FaTaL_G> and I put it there again last week..... but it didnt work
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: so if you know what error -2 is that might help
<FaTaL_G> It says it is channel numbers
<TJ-> drivers/base/firmware_loader/main.c:                             "Direct firmware load for %s failed with error %d\n",
<FaTaL_G> TJ- et.al; sudo lsmod | grep brcm returns: brcmfmac, brcmutil, cfg80211. (I'm not using network-manager). those make sense to be loaded/using the wifi driver?
<Guest17> Hi I am having problems with grub and boot-rescue failed
<Guest17> Because it ignores NVMe drives and doesn't scan
<Guest17> I am unable to boot
<Guest17> I tried mounting my drives and running update-grub that failed as well
<Guest17> Also Ubuntu live cd doesn't have ifconfig anymore, that's really bad. The GUI interface is broken you have to hack it to get your ip correct
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: include/uapi/asm-generic/errno-base.h:6:#define ENOENT           2      /* No such file or directory */
<Gerowen> Guest17: I think most distros are ditching ifconfig nowadays.
<Bashing-om> Guest17: In Bios is SATA mose set to AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface) ?
<Gerowen> You can use the ip command to do a lot of things, ip addr show for example shows the same output that ifocnfig used to.
<Guest17> Yes I know
<Bashing-om> mose/mode*
<Guest17> but it doesn't help me
<Guest17> how can I fix Grub on my system so I can use Ubuntu?
<speeder39_> Hello
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, yea the -2 is:  (kernel: brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.clm_blob failed with error -2)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: so it looks like the named file cannot be read at the point the firmware loader is asked to load it. You can use "modinfo <modname>" to discover the firmware files it might ask for
<Guest17> I have an encrypted root.  I opened it with cryptsetup. I then run lvscan.  I can mount my root. I then mount EFI partition. I then create the dev devices. I then chroot.
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: use "modinfo  -F firmware brcmfmac "
<Guest17> But when I run the commands to manually reinstall grub, it fails
<TJ-> Guest17: what you've described so far sounds correct so we'd need more info, have you used in the chroot "grub-install -v ..." to get verbose output? always best to capture it to a file, as in "grub-install -v /dev/sda |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log "
<fling> How do I actually use shiftfs for custom volumes?
<Guest17> Let me recreate the situation and do that
<TJ-> Guest17: also, does the target you're recovering require other file-systems to be mounted. Usually when I enter a chroot the first thing I do is "mount -a"
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin  is in the results. That is the file I created
<FaTaL_G> and it worked previously. I'm pretty sure I put the right file back there after the upgrade
<TJ-> Guest17: I generally do: "mkdir /target; mount /dev/mapper/VG-rootfs /target; for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done; chroot /target mount -a; chroot /target grub-install -v |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log "
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: but your error has the suffix .clm_blob
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: whereas here for that module I only see it listing "brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin"
<Guest17> What pastebin does this channel use? I can post the output
<TJ-> Guest17: paste.ubuntu.com ... you know we have the pastebinit tool in Ubuntu's that does it automatically for you?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: did you custom-build that brcnfmac module or is it the 'stock' Ubuntu module? Which kernel version?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, where ehre are you looking? That is the file I created in /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin  (I also created a .txt of it as directed by the forum post I found last time I got it to work)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: you said:
<TJ-> 00:45 <FaTaL_G> TJ-, yea the -2 is:  (kernel: brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.clm_blob failed with error -2)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: note the "brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.clm_blob" << .clm_blob
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: but I do not see any firmware filenames of that type listed by 'modinfo -F firmware brcmfmac"
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers &&  https://tabre.com/post/2/
<Guest17> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tTfS7JQVGV/  Is the output
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, modinfo -F yielded: brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin
<Guest17>   This seems to be the error, but I edited the file and put it in there: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'..
<FaTaL_G> (amongst others)
<Guest17>  CRYPTODISK and LUKS  were setup with the Ubuntu installer
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, it's 11 up from the bottom of the list of 'modinfo -F firmware brcmfmac'
<TJ-> Guest17: oh, is that all... what that means is the /boot/ directory (that GRUB needs to read at start-up) is inside the LUKS container so you have to tell GRUB to include the crypto modules so it can ask you for the pass-phrase and unlock the device.
#ubuntu 2019-08-13
<TJ-> Guest17: so add the key=value as it says, redo "chroot /target grub-install /dev/sda" or whatever device you're installing to and it should be solved
<Guest17> Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'
<Guest17> that's what you are talking about?
<TJ-> Guest17: but note, I think you're missing something there, because the Ubuntu installer does not encrypt /boot/ it has an unencrypted file-system for /boot/ and that should be listed in /etc/fstab
<TJ-> Guest17: check the fstab, as in "grep boot /target/etc/fstab"
<Guest17> I mounted my nvme EFI partition in /mnt/boot/EFI is that wrong?
<TJ-> Guest17: if your chroot /target is actually /mnt then that is almost correct, but no completely. It should be /target/boot/efi (note lower case)
<Guest17> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ngBcmCjbMm/  This is my fstab
<Guest17> sorry I am kind of confused
<TJ-> Guest17: if you've done "chroot /target mount -a" then every file-system in /etc/fstab that is set to 'auto' mount (the default) should be mounted correctly
<TJ-> Guest17: see, there it is: UUID=7243a3f3-9bed-40d6-af2f-cf02978078a9 /boot
<TJ-> Guest17: if you do "lsblk" you'll see that is in a partition outside the LUKS container
<Guest17> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2cnqQk9Kyr/
<TJ-> Guest17: That last looks incomplete, it doesn't show the /boot/ mount
<Guest17> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TqXKP5VvvH/
<TJ-> Guest17: how about we start from scratch and I give you the exact commands to execute so you can copy-paste ?
<Guest17> I don't see a UUID string in there. :(
<Guest17> sure I appreciate your help
<TJ-> Guest17: no, use "lsblk -f" to see UUIDs too
<Guest17> Still no UUID
<TJ-> Guest17: try "sudo lsblk -f"
<Guest17> ok
<fling> Error: Common start logic: Failed to initialize storage volume "test" of type "custom" on storage pool "default": Idmaps of container &{[{true false 458752 0 65536} {false true 458752 0 65536}]} and storage volume &{[{true false 589824 0 65536} {false true 589824 0 65536}]} are not identical
<fling> Do I need newer lxd?
<Guest17> how do I mount "7243a3f3-9bed-40d6-af2f-cf02978078a9 " to /mnt/boot/efi ? Is this waht I need to do?
<fling> Or is not shiftfs implemented for custom volumes yet?
<TJ-> Guest17: no it isn't
<TJ-> Guest17: are you working inside the chroot right now?
<Guest17> I was, I exited, and the lsblk -f ran and I got uuids
<Guest17> I am no longer in chroot
<TJ-> Guest17: right, and the chroot is /mnt/ ?
<Guest17> the LUKS volume for cryptosetup is mounted in /mnt.  I unmounted /mnt/boot/efi
<Guest17> *LUKS for root
<TJ-> Guest17: right, so do "sudo chroot /mnt mount -a"
<TJ-> Guest17: that should set things up correctly
<Guest17> ok, should I run grub-something now?
<TJ-> Guest17: if you do 'lsblk -f' now you should see that nvme0n1p2 at /mnt/boot and nvme0n1p3 at /mnt/boot/efi
<Guest17> there are two commands, update-grub and grub install. I am confused which one to run
<TJ-> Guest17: if you see those you can go ahead and do "sudo chroot /mnt grub-install -v |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<TJ-> Guest17: then do "cat /tmp/grub-install.log | nc termbin.com 9999" so I can check the log file
<TJ-> Guest17: I think I missed the devicename from that command! It should be
<TJ-> Guest17: if you see those you can go ahead and do "sudo chroot /mnt grub-install -v /dev/nvme0n1 |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<Guest17> thanks I think the -v /dev/nvme0n1 is the magic smoke
<TJ-> the -v is just --verbose :)
<Guest17> https://termbin.com/b3ur
<TJ-> so we know what it is doing
<Guest17> whoopts, yeah. thanks
<Guest17> so the only problem I see now is that it appears to have picked up my USB flash drive that I am currently using
<TJ-> Guest17: looking good "Installation finished. No error reported." ... now finish off with "sudo chroot /mnt update-grub"
<Guest17> are you familiar with this file output in a way you can quickly establish if there is anything wrong? thanks for your help
<TJ-> Guest17: I can read those logs in my sleep :)
<TJ-> Guest17: after that I think you're OK to reboot
<Bashing-om> Guest17: Peace of mind - TJ- has written more than one book on this subject :P
<Guest17> OK I will try. I am greatful for your help.  anyway I just wanted to say... there's kind of a minor annoyance with ifconfig missing. I have to use the GUI to set the address, which has a bad user experience (tabs don't work well, it wants an IP address for a route? in separate box. anyone with network engineer experience would know this is wrong).
<Guest17> then I have to 'ip route delete default' and add my route... with the arcane "via dev ..." syntax (this isn't a cisco router!) and then I have to nuke resolv.conf symbolic link, then create it, and chattr +i fails for some reason -- so every 5 minutes I have to edit the file again. ... can we just put back ifconfig.. and get rid of whatever /etc/re
<Guest17> solv.conf mess.
<NegativeFlare> Guest17: you can bring ifconfig back if you apt install net-tools
<Guest17> not if I don't have an internet connection
<NegativeFlare> yeah that's true lol
<Guest17> that's why I felt compelled to bring it up:)
<NegativeFlare> true true
<Guest17> "Windows has detected a problem with your network. Would you like to connect to the internet to find out why?" flashbackss
<TJ-> Guest17: no, you don't need to do all that in the network manager's connection-editor, you can correctly over-ride and set routes
<goobs> Can i legit have a link to the books you've written tj-?
<goobs> or was that in jest?
<Guest17> I know, but it should be in a way that -- because I'll forget -- and the knowledge won't transfer to other distros/Unix OS, I have to remember a bunch of one-off steps. I am alreadying remembering one-off steps from o(n^2) platforms
<TJ-> goobs: I think Bashing-om  is referring to, amongst others, to https://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<goobs> christ.
<TJ-> Guest17: NetworkManager is pretty standard across distros aside from reduced-footprint flavours like Lubuntu, Rasbian and so on
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, any other thoughts? Given the response, I do believe it sees the file and is loading it: 1.)  brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_map_chip_to_name: using brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin for chip 0x004366(17254) rev 0x000004  2.) blob line, 3.) brcmfmac: brcmf_c_process_clm_blob: no clm_blob available(err=-2), device may have limited channels available, 4.) brcmfmac: brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version =
<FaTaL_G> wl0: Jan 15 2019 14:28:26 version 10.10.122.303 (r666429) FWID 01-9f64541d
<FaTaL_G> That matches the file info of the file I put there.
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: oh, so there was more... it's looking for something 'extra' for channels?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, indeed... I'm pretty sure I said that
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: have you used the 'iw' tool to check what capabilites that device is reporting as having? something like "iw list" to begin with
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, you might have missed it, but thats what I meant when I said "yea something about channels"
<FaTaL_G> yes sir
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: Yes I must have missed it... end of a very long day here (01:28 right now)
<FaTaL_G> it gives me the same results it gave me last year, and it does support AP. Thats why I was "assuming" it should work on 18 given it worked on 16
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: how are you configuring the AP mode, with hostapd?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, yes
<FaTaL_G> when I upgraded, hostapd didnt change, meaning, my config wasnt auto modified
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: and hostapd fails to configure it? are there additional kernel errors at that point?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: have you enabled the debug output from brcmfmac?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, strange
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I just tried loading it again and it started successfully
<FaTaL_G> maybe because I manually re-loaded the modules... hrmmmmmmm
<FaTaL_G> even with those errors
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: is it possible you're trying to start the hostapd service *before* the module is loaded? how are you triggering the module load? is it automatic via udev or have you added something to the config?
<FaTaL_G> Ummmmm, thank you and NegativeFlare for your help because I did learn some interesting tips for reviewing errors and handling kernel loads. So so so so much more to learn. I will experiment some more, but very interesting it worked
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if the module isn't loaded automatically by udev it should be listed in /etc/modules
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I did manually try loading it the other day, it was not loading, so maybe I changed something else. As far as loading on boot, I n33d to go investigate that now because I still get errors trying to ifup/ifdwn br0, which hostapd adds w1s2p0 to
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, etc/modules is empty
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: well, if the module doesn't get loaded by udev that is where to list it, but generally udev should load it. The kernel reports the PCI device vendor:device ID to udev which then uses modprobe to load it
<neildugan> I notice that there some new motherboards are advertised as have GPIO connectors, can these be accessed without special drivers?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: that's why modules have a list of aliases - that's the IDs the kernel can match to
<TJ-> neildugan: that would depend if there is a driver for the GPIO chip in the kernel
<neildugan> TJ-, ok
<Rojola> hi
<TJ-> Rojola: not broken apache again? :)
<Rojola> TJ-, yes, the htaccess password authentication won't work
<Rojola> TJ-, I just came here to see if there is anything Ubuntu specific I should know
<TJ-> Rojola: that may need enabling using AllowOverride, see https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/htaccess.html
<Rojola> done
<Rojola> TJ-, AllowOverride All  is set in my vhost
<Rojola> a2enmod auth_basic   <== apache module enabled
<Rojola> the password protection gets ignored without errors
<TJ-> Rojola: have you put it in a <Directory> context ?
<Rojola> TJ-, yes, I firmly believe so.  TJ- it's the same vhost you already know from before
<Rojola> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/78XV/raw
<Rojola> the last vhost
<TJ-> Rojola: Rojola  but you've got "Require all granted" there
<Rojola> wouldn't the password protection override this rule?
<TJ-> Rojola: without seeing the .htaccess and which directory it is in it's hard to be sure
<Rojola> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/082j/raw
<TJ-> Rojola: looks correct, you'll need to enable debug logging in apache and track if it is reading the htaccess at all, or just ignoring the auth parts I think.
<TJ-> Rojola: can you get the .htaccess to set some other options that the client can show?
<Rojola> I can do whatever needs to be done, I have root access @TJ-
<Rojola> what should I add to the .htaccess file?
<TJ-> Rojola: maybe test with Options +Indexes
<TJ-> IndexOptions +FancyIndexing
<Rojola> Options +Indexes  goes into the vhost, right?
<TJ-> that would display the list of files if there is no default document (typically index.html)
<TJ-> Rojola: no, but those in the .htaccess, 2 lines
<Rojola> sure!  One moment please!
<TJ-> that should over-ride your Options -Indexes
<TJ-> Rojola: so if you do now get an index list of files you know the htaccess worked
<Rojola> TJ-, I managed to lock myself out of the server
<Rojola> TJ-, I need a moment to gain access
<TJ-> :)
<Rojola> TJ-, I gained access and added the 2 lines you said to .htaccess
<Rojola> I do _not_ get a directory listing
<Rojola> I still get "Forbidden"
<Rojola> TJ-, adding an "index.html" file shows the contents
<Rojola> after removing "index.html" I get "Forbidden" again rather than a file listing
<TJ-> Rojola: so you're missing something
<Rojola> what?
<TJ-> Rojola: have you seen https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/htaccess.html#troubleshoot
<Rojola> TJ-, no, I have not read this one yet.  Doing so now
<Rojola> TJ-, I was focusing on stackoverflow - sorry for that.
<Rojola> Reading now.
<TJ-> Rojola: note there could be something in the include file: Include /etc/letsencrypt/options-ssl-apache.conf
<Rojola> TJ-, so, I tried adding gibberish to .htaccess  -  no errors
<Rojola> TJ-, /etc/letsencrypt/options-ssl-apache.conf   has nothing with AllowOverride None in it
<Rojola> checking the access and error logs
<Rojola> TJ-, I get one error, but it has nothing to do with the .htaccess file
<Rojola> TJ-, the error only says that I disallowed directory listing, therefore I get none
<Rojola> >> Cannot serve directory /var/www/vhosts/example.com/htdocs/support/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.php) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
<TJ-> Rojola: so .htaccess is being ignored... silly question but you *have* spelled the filename correctly? I was caught out years ago by only having one 'c' in 'access' :D
<Rojola> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/LzKE/raw
<Rojola> TJ-, welllll....
<Rojola> TJ-, what would you say, if I told you, that I put everything into .htpasswd ? ;))
<Rojola> I don't know if I should laugh or cry
<Rojola> it's so sad and funny at the same time! :|
<k_sze> How do I search for providers of pure virtual packages?
<k_sze> e.g. I want to list all packages that provide pdf-viewer
<Rojola> TJ-, guess what... it works, after naming it .htaccess rather than .htpasswd
<Rojola> sorry TJ- for all the trouble
<Rojola> thank you!
<TJ-> Rojola: oh noes!! hehehehe
<Rojola> I am really sorry
<Rojola> I should take more breaks during these computer sessions
<TJ-> Rojola: you're suffering tunnel vision, I get like that sometimes. Time for a break!
<Rojola> yes, definitely, I will take a walk around the block now
<Rojola> thank you TJ-
<Rojola> sorry again!
<Bluecoat> Am I remembering wrong that there's some way to invoke the Ubuntu installer to install to a given partition?
<sarnold> Bluecoat: are you perhaps remembering debootstrap, to install to a specific directory?
<Bluecoat> sarnold: that's literally what I just pulled up. :-)  But I also thought there was a way to use the nice GUI.
<sarnold> Bluecoat: there might be :) it might even just do the right thing..
<Bluecoat> Hoof.  The debootstrap is way more steps than I want to spend.  It's up against "tossing an ISO on a stick and reinstalling."
<sarnold> heh, I did debootstrap as part of a zfs-on-root-with-luks-encryption and YES it was a huge amount of work post-install to try to make it into a usable system.
<sarnold> (still not done)
<Bluecoat> When the user experience I want is "run from this session so I can keep watching Preacher in a VLC window and then reboot in-between episodes."
<sarnold> iso on a stick is going to be WAY faster
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> I love it :D
<sarnold> well.. just how crazy do you want to get? *maybe* you could set up disk passthrough in libvirt, install in a VM, and .. reboot into what used to be a VM. YMMV I've never tried I'm not a lawyer I'm not a doctor etc etc
<Bluecoat> This season is really driving home that it's a Seth Rogen show. :p
<Bluecoat> Also that's literally what I'm setting up now.
<sarnold> sweet I'd be curious to hear how that turns out :D
<Bluecoat> or at least trying to...
<Bluecoat> Oh, it works pretty well.  That's how I normally set up "new installs" if I can't clone them.  Plug in external disk (or mount image), map it into the VM, run installer.
<Bluecoat> The trick here is that what I want it to do is be able to see my LVM disks (and the underlying storage) and then install itself into a new LVM partition.
<sarnold> eep, you're on your own there :D
<sarnold> (well; maybe someone else here has done that. not me. :L)
<Bluecoat> bah.  Looks like it's USB stick time.
<plongshot> Is it possible to simulate a reboot from the command line without actually rebooting? I am working with mount and somd fs options and want to simulate the effects of a reboot on a temp type filesystem without it effecting the applications I have open.
<plongshot> Or some way to acomplish this?
<sarnold> your best bet is to just issue mount and umount commands that use only the mountpoint
<Bluecoat> what are the effects of the reboot that'll affect the filesystem?  Just unmounting?
<plongshot> sarnold: thx  Bluecoat:  thought that any kind of shutdown or reboot make everything in a temp filesystem go bye bye (not persist)
<Bluecoat> plongshot: yeah, but it's not doing anything fancier than calling unmount on all the mounted filesystems.  Unless the filesystem driver is coloring outside the lines, I'd expect mount/unmount would be all you'd need.
<plongshot> ovrelayfs  does not behave in the way I thought that it would.  From reading about it I had come to believe that things in the lowerdir will not persist whilst things in the upperdir do persist. I also thought that things in the merged directory (the mount point) would persist through a reboot (or umounting the overlay).   None of those were true when I tested just now.  Actually, after the reboot, the changes persisted in both the
<plongshot> upperdir and lowerdir  but did not persist in the merged dir.   This is assuming I'm mapping dir names to the command that was entered to create the mount.  Uhh..  how did I screw up so bad in what I thought I had learned?
<plongshot> Bluecoat: I see thx
<plongshot> I have to go eat or my fam is gonna kill me but I wish I'd see a comment on that latter post when I came back  (just a wish and a dream)  :p
<plongshot> thx
<apetresc> So, I'm trying to grab source packages from eoan for a package (notmuch). I've added `deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main restricted universe multiverse` to sources.list (and apt update-d of course), but `sudo apt-get -b source -t eoan notmuch` still fails with `E: The value 'eoan' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources`
<apetresc> Am I missing something?
<sarnold> apetresc: if you've got the sources set correctly and a recent apt update then you should be able to get the sources with apt-get source notmuch/eoan
<apetresc> sarnold: Oh indeed, `sudo apt-get -b source notmuch/eoan` did the trick
<apetresc> So I guess the `-t` parameter is not current with the latest apt/apt-get?
<sarnold> maybe.. I learned package/release first, so that's what I tested :) heh
<apetresc> I guess I should update the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Recommended_alternative_to_pinning to use the new syntax, then
<sarnold> firefox-3.0... wow
<apetresc> Haha true I hadn't considered that part
<apetresc> That should've tipped me off as to the age of that article
<sarnold> hmm, I wonder, does apt do the same thing?
<sarnold> yeah it does. bummer.
<plongshot> Why is there an upperdir and lowerdir in overlayfs? Why not just one or the other; or, better yet, just a sigle, generic, mount object?  What is the purpose of having both?
<Abhijit> Hi. is there any tool to randomly select next wallpaper from folder, on each <set_day> e.g. each 7th day or each 30th day etc
<chieta> how to limit upload and download bandwidth usage of the firefox/other apps?
<rodrigoty23> does anybody here know if there is a hidden option in ubuntu to prevent a file name of a pdf file from overflowing?
<lalitmee> Hey guys, do anyone of you use AppImagelauncher?
<lalitmee> https://github.com/TheAssassin/AppImageLauncher
<Randolf> I'm trying to add a virtual eth0 interface to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, but I keep getting "Failed to start Raise network interfaces" error.  I see a lot of documentation online for adding a virtual interface this way, but it just doesn't seem to be working.  How can I make this work?  Thanks.
<Mudchains> Reading articles about landscape i read that landscape supports ldap, but i have never seen those option in multiple installations. How do i configure ldap binding in landscape?
<WinDozes> hello, how do i mount dvd-ram disc?
<EriC^> WinDozes: click it in file manager
<WinDozes> problem is it doesnt appear in file manager; if i insert other dvd type it shows and mounts automatically, but dvd-ram doesnt appear at all
<EriC^> WinDozes: try "lsblk" does it show next to sr0?
<WinDozes> sr0 show "rom"
<WinDozes> just had an idea - maybe its a problem because it is blank disc?
<Randolf> Is it not possible to add an eth0 virtual interface in Ubuntu these days?
<Dirkos> I have this in my FSTab which is mounting fine though: //192.168.55.12/projects /media/projects cifs guest,rw,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Dirkos> But somehow i cant write to the share
<ayekat> Dirkos: you can't write as a regular user, or you can't write at all?
<Dirkos> cant write at all, can only read
<Dirkos> i set the force user etc but it is mount as root all the way so that makes sense though
<genewitch> http://projectftm.com/#-cbO5MJsi-L2Z6RWM94L1g ubuntu has some issues
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: this is not the complaints channel
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: if you think there's a problem with ubuntu & kismet, try to ask a question first?
<Jfox762> hi
<Jfox762> i was able to enable hibernate on kubuntu... but the handleLidSwitch doesn't seem to be causing hibernate
<Jfox762> i edited the logind.conf file, to uncommen #handlelidswitch=hibernate
<Jfox762> also uncommented #HandleLidSwitchDocked=hibernate
<ayekat> Jfox762: logind.conf doesn't take effect until logind is restarted
<Jfox762> how do i restart it
<ayekat> Jfox762: (note that if you restart logind, it will most likely also kill your graphical session, so I'd be careful there)
<Jfox762> i dont have any critical stuff on my pc right now
<Jfox762> no important work unsaved in other words
<ayekat> Jfox762: well then you can restart the systemd-logind.service
<Jfox762> systemctl restart systemd-logind.service?
<ayekat> Jfox762: yes, that would be it - but again, expect stuff to awkwardly exit - I don't take any responsibility for stuff breaking
<Jfox762> hmmm
<Jfox762> still seems to keep sleeping, ratehr than hibernating
<Jfox762> hibernate does indeed work if i type it into the console
<Jfox762> it resumes perfectly
<Jfox762> but when I close the laptop... it merely seems to suspend
<ayekat> hmm... weird
<Jfox762> https://pastebin.com/B5syQ53T
<Jfox762> that is a cat of the logind.conf
<Jfox762> let me know if I missed something
<Jfox762> oh btw, I'm on kubuntu
<Jfox762> im not sure if it matters
<ayekat> Jfox762: yeah, that looks fine to me - maybe a mere logind restart isn't enough
<Jfox762> would a restart work?
<ayekat> (it's been a while since I restarted logind while I was in a graphical session)
<Jfox762> actual real restart?
<ayekat> Jfox762: like a system reboot? yeah, might work
<Jfox762> Im wondering...
<Jfox762> does it suspend first, and then wait a few minutes before deciding to hibernate?
<Jfox762> it suspended again instead of hibernate :(
<ayekat> Jfox762: nah, it should usually hibernate right away
<Jfox762> odd
<ayekat> maybe KDE interferes with/intercepts the lid close event and does something else
<Jfox762> do i need to install the "hibernate status button" for this to work?
<Jfox762> see when i look into power management, there is no option for "Handle lid switch" to hibernate
<Jfox762> only suspend, logoff, turn off screen
<CoolerZ> where is the print preview button in adobe acrobat reader 9 for ubuntu?
<ayekat> is that even packaged for ubuntu...?
<legreffier> CoolerZ: acrobat reader isn't maintained for linux anymore (and since >5 years), you really shouldn't use it.
<legreffier> whatever document reader in your desktop environment is probably a way better option.
<TJ-> 18.04 GRUB bug, for which I'm trying to come up with a workaround. For a UEFI install grub-amd64-efi-signed package is used which co-exits with grub-pc or grub-efi-amd64, but this breaks encrypted installations since the Canonical -signed grubx64.efi doesn't contain the LUKS, gcry-* or cryptdisk modules. However, wanting to switch to plain grub-efi-amd64 causes apt to want to remove grub-pc. If
<TJ-> grub-efi-amd64-signed can co-exist why the heck does the unsigned package not do the same? And, short of altering the /var/lib/dpkg/status file to remove the Conflicts/Replaces grub-pc any other way to prevent this?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i was puzzled by this, too, but there is grub-pc-bin
<tomreyn> i assume that's sufficient for bios booting?
<TJ-> tomreyn: right ... it's weird the dependencies break the symmatry that way though
<tomreyn> yes, not sure why.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm instaling xbuntu to a USB3 'stick' which'll need to be able to boot in either mode ... just annoyed me to have to work around that. I'll lose grub-pc and grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Martin00b> Hey there. I have trouble accessing a freshly setup samba server with authentication (guest access works) I tried my best but couldnt get it to work. then I step-by-step followed this tutorial https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/ and still cannot access the shares from windows with the error msg "\\server\share cannot be accessed. You may not have sufficient rights
<Martin00b> ..."
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm right i see how it is bad when you need to support both boot modes.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TJ-> tomreyn: and now another bug/annoyance. grub-efi-amd64 doesn't Conflict/Replace grub-efi-amd64-signed so even with the non-signed package installed grub-install uses the -signed bootloader. Grrrr *steam coming out of ears* !
<TJ-> grub-install: info: copying `/usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubx64.efi.signed' -> `/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi'.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i just suspect this stuff is so complex that those who worked on it found no better way to do it. but it might be a good idea to try reorganizing this from a clean slate.
<TJ-> tomreyn: this one is an obvious breakage.. if grub-efi-amd64 is installed *after* grub-efi-amd64-signed it should take precedence and build/install the local core image
<TJ-> Trying to see if grub-install can be 'configured' to ignore the -signed bits
<tomreyn> good luck there. :-/
<TJ-> tomreyn: aha, Ubuntu carries a patch to grub-install, and adds "--no-uefi-secure-boot" as well as "--uefi-secure-boot"
<TJ-> and it works "grub-install: info: copying `/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/core.efi' -> `/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi'."
<TJ-> What was confusing was the grub-install -v log showed it calling grub-mkimage and building the EFI core image and then not installing it, but copying in the Canonical signed core image !
<tomreyn> if you could document all of this it could spare another person going insane.
<TJ-> tomreyn: well, I have to add this to my Wiki FDE...2019 to complete that for EFI installs
<setpill> Hi all, I understand that the Ubuntu minimal image has an apt rule preventing the installation of docs. Where can I find this rule in the system so that I may disable it?
<TJ-> setpill: 'docs' ?
<TJ-> setpill: do you mean the mandb man-pages  or literally the supplementary <package>-doc packages ?
<setpill> TJ-: I have understood it blocks installing files to specific dirs
<setpill> In this case, /usr/share/doc/
<TJ-> setpill: which "minimal image" are you referring to? The desktop installer option just uninstalls a list of packages
<setpill> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/releases/bionic/release/
<TJ-> setpill: I'm not aware of any options to delete parts of packages, that'd break dpkg/apt in horrible ways
<TJ-> setpill: /usr/share/docs/<package>/ contains things like the changelog
<setpill> TJ-: I am having trouble installing a package specifically because of this (suspected) rule, hence why I am trying to disable it.
<Habbie> in powerdns, we've had to move sql schemas away from the docs because of some images doing this
<Habbie> setpill, please look through /etc/dpkg
<setpill> Habbie: perfect, thanks
<setpill> path-exclude=/usr/share/doc/* found in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/excludes
<Habbie> yes
<Habbie> i just found it too
<TJ-> setpill: I've just downloaded and mounted the ubuntu-18.04-minimal-cloudimg-amd64.img  and it contains all the expected files in /usr/share/doc/
<setpill> TJ-: `cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/excludes`
<Habbie> TJ-, if it's anything like the debian-slim images on the dockerhub, there is some content in /usr/share/doc but any packages you install will not get docs - because of that rule that setpill pasted
<setpill> To be fair it's poor packaging to blame here for breaking upon not being able to install docs, but still :)
<Habbie> well
<Habbie> i'm not sure i agree
<Habbie> but as i said, this has inconvenienced me before
<TJ-> setpill: 527 files under /usr/share/doc/
<TJ-> setpill: there is no rule to prevent installing in that path
<TJ-> Habbie: oh, thanks for the clue... you learn something new every day! setpill  see the file  etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/excludes  :)
<TJ-> setpill: specifically " path-exclude=/usr/share/doc/* "
<setpill> ...
<Habbie> TJ-, :)
<cmg0x1e> there we go
<lotuspsychje> can we help you cmg0x1e
<cmg0x1e> had a question here... i'm trying to kill a few zombie instances without killing my active shell, i've got pts/{8-32} zombies
<cmg0x1e> any "easy" way to do that?
<tomreyn> cmg0x1e: zombies can not be killed, are dead already (thus the name), they can be cleaned up by ending / killing the parent process. if that's immediately your shell (no intermedia processes) then you have no other options.
<Habbie> if that is your shell, there's something wrong with your shell
<cmg0x1e> it's hung sessions tomreyn
<cmg0x1e> connection dropped on my end, but they didn't clear
<tomreyn> so which state are they in?
<tomreyn> so just proceesses waiting for input, that's not zombies
<OerHeks> ps aux | grep Z # to see zombieprocesses;
<cmg0x1e> yes, but connections been dead for about 4hrs
<tomreyn> if that's ssh shells, reconfigure their timeouts, and kill the processes you can no longer control
<cmg0x1e> ah
<tomreyn> use a terminal multiplexer to no loose control over a remote shell. until then, maybe use reptyr -T as a dirty hack to try and regain control once lost.
<cmg0x1e> hmmm
<cmg0x1e> interesting
<cmg0x1e> issue is my internet connection is 2mb down at home, so it's dying easily
<JimBuntu> cmg0x1e, a multiplexer that I like and suggest is tmux
<cmg0x1e> i'll have to look into tmux, never used before
<conjo> hi all please help me out how can i go about updating only one program using terminal i would like to update only youtube-dl-im familiar with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y but not how to update only the one
<conjo> thanks in advance
<B|ack0p> hi. thunderbird is asking for owl subscription what is that?
<OerHeks> conjo, change your offensive name, please, thanks
<cmg0x1e> another question, if I want to force a program to open on just one monitor (laptop) as opposed to external... I've tried running DISPLAY=":0.0" $COMMAND, but it's not working
<B|ack0p> before i was use to add my outlook email without problem.. but now it is asking me to pay
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: are you on ubuntu or debian this time?
<B|ack0p> on ubuntu on my other device
<nojimonicous> soz
<B|ack0p> i have 3 laptops
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:
<Habbie> nojimonicous, does ubuntu even have a newer version of youtube-dl for you?
<B|ack0p> and yes debian also didnt fix my graphics problem unfortunately on my old laptop :/
<nojimonicous> good question i jumped ship for ages and am only back tonight
<B|ack0p> i mean it is not distro issue it is my old laptop
<B|ack0p> but now i am on my other laptop on ubuntu
<Habbie> nojimonicous, 'apt-get install youtube-dl' would upgrade just youtube-dl, if there is an upgrade available
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: yeah, we already know this
<nojimonicous> thank you Habbie
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i will probably replace mainboard with intel gpu probably it will work better than ATI
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: lets not discuss that here
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> now can we get my first question?
<B|ack0p> thunderbird has a new feature it seems named owl and it is asking me to pay on a free linux
<B|ack0p> isnt it dilemma?
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: add your account using IMAP or POP. Thunderbird has never supported an Exchange account without the use of a third party service/addon
<B|ack0p> leftyfb: but before there was no own addon
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: Thunderbird has never supported an Exchange account without the use of a third party service/addon
<B|ack0p> yesterday i ran sudo apt update and upgrade then i faced that own addon
<B|ack0p> leftyfb: right but that third party addon was free before
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: ok, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu or Mozilla Thunderbird. Contact the addon developer
<nojimonicous> Habbie whats going on here what am i doing wrong https://imgur.com/a/YG22kjL
<Habbie> nojimonicous, you are doing nothing wrong; debian/ubuntu ship youtube-dl, do not update it, and disable the automatic updater
<Habbie> nojimonicous, which means youtube-dl, as shipped by debian/ubuntu, is pretty useless
<Habbie> nojimonicous, i installed the new version in my homedir myself
<Habbie> nojimonicous, but i'm on debian - for ubuntu, it's likely you can find a ppa with a newer version
<nojimonicous> dam
<nojimonicous> thanks for all ur help
<Habbie> nojimonicous, https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<lotuspsychje> nojimonicous: and keep in mind adding ppa's could be a security risk too
<nojimonicous> maybe i used it on manjaro before cuz cant remember any issues in the past
<Habbie> nojimonicous, hmm, that one is outdated too
<Habbie> manjaro is rolling, means it always has the newest of everything
<nojimonicous> got me stumpd then but i have in the past had success using youtub-dl (many distro hops ago lols)
<lotuspsychje> Habbie: not sure advising external ppa's is a good idea in the support channel, hence we reccomend to use the official repos
<B|ack0p> hope ubuntu software store doesnt become commercial..
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | B|ack0p
<ubottu> B|ack0p: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cmg0x1e> ok.... so I've tried wmctrl to move an application out of view of the desktop to the desktop with no success, any ideas?
<Habbie> lotuspsychje, i was wondering about that already, won't do it again - it's a good policy
<nojimonicous> cheers re the ppa warnings lotuspsychje
<B|ack0p> ok
<nojimonicous> but i really like using this program and find that i have no privacy (really-just the facard of it)
<nojimonicous> if someone wants to pwn me and they got skills n time im toast
<lotuspsychje> nojimonicous: focus on ubuntu support questions please
<nojimonicous> roger that thanks all for ur help
<B|ack0p> ok removing that addon fixed problem..
<TJ-> cmg0x1e: does the application have an 'icon' on the taskbar? if so bring up its context menu (right-click ?) and choose move then use the cursor keys
<TJ-> cmg0x1e: alternatively if you can Alt+Tab to give the application focus, blindly press Alt+Space to bring up it's Window menu, press down-cursor 4 times so it should land on the "move" option, press Enter to activate it, and then use cursor-keys to move the window
<cmg0x1e> it doesn't
<cmg0x1e> TJ- on alt-tab I can see it
<cmg0x1e> but I can't see the context menu / window menu
<cmg0x1e> ah there we go!
<nojimonicous> Habbie, you made my night thanks again https://imgur.com/a/Dai6OBa
<cmg0x1e> thanks TJ-
<Habbie> nojimonicous, great :)
<pomeha> Ubuntu 16.04, `apt install -y python3` resulted into python3 being installed, but no symlink for python, what do I do?
<pomeha> should I manually create the symlink?
<Habbie> pomeha, 'python', if it exists, should be python 2 - breaking that assumption might break various things
<OerHeks> which python3
<pomeha> OerHeks: ansible doesn't use python3, it tries python
<pomeha> Habbie: alright, thanks
<Habbie> you can tell ansible which interpreter to use for a remote server
<OerHeks> http://tomdewit.com/2017/05/11/use-ansible-with-python3-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Habbie> ansible_python_interpreter=/usr/bin/python3
<Habbie> that's the one indeed
<OerHeks> remove ansible and: pip3 install ansible
<Habbie> OerHeks, what good would that do?
<Habbie> OerHeks, presumably ansible is not installed on this machine at all
<OerHeks> i think it wil set python3  env straight
<TJ-> Hmmm, on 18.04 'ntfs-config' "Suggests: disk-manager" but cannot find anything that Provides  disk-manager
<pizzaiolo> TJ- what are you trying to do, mount an NTFS drive?
<TJ-> pizzaiolo: no, install packages
<TJ-> pizzaiolo: seems like it may be a leftover in the 18.04 package from earlier releases
<x000> yo how do I increase the sensitivity of my external touchpad, the magic trackpad 2 ?
<tarzeau> for x or wayland? try playing with xset
<setpill> Habbie: FYI https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#additional-documentation states "Packages must not require the existence of any files in /usr/share/doc/ in order to function."
<Habbie> setpill, ah, thanks!
<oikasd> Anyone know how to resize an open window of xfce-terminal?
<TJ-> oikasd: Alt+Space > Resize  or drag a corner after grabbing (the 1-pixel wide) border !
<Habbie> oh alt+space is neat, thanks
<thsnr> you can also just use alt+right click instead of trying to hit the 1 pixel border
<Habbie> hmm, that does nothing in my gnome
<thsnr> hold alt, hold right-click, drag. it might be xfce-specific though
<Habbie> probably then
<oikasd> @thsnr Thanks
<colinshots> Hi, I have a question about getting Evolution reminders working. Is this the right channel?
<Habbie> colinshots, just ask your question
<colinshots> So, because Google closed down API access from Google Calendar to Ubuntu, I had to import my calendar into Evolution via iCal. I've noticed that it imported without any reminders set on any events. Also, Evolution doesn't appear to be providing "a default reminder before every new appointment" even though I have the option set and that calendar che
<colinshots> cked. Is there a trick to get imported iCal calendars to have default reminders set for events?
<transhumanist> if I have 3 nvidia cuda 9.0 9.1 9.2 run files do i have to extract 9.0 and add in 9.1 and 9.2 to the code or can I install sequentially the 3 run files?
<bane> hey guys... so i just got a tower with a nvidia gtx 1660 and the resolution is super messed up after initial install. I then issued 'ubuntu-drivers devices' and nothing came up
<bane> then i added the ubuntu graphics driver ppa
<bane> issued the command again
<bane> it says i have two drivers basically
<bane> "nvidia-driver-430" and also driver "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<bane> so it looks like it's common for an os to have multiple driver sets? one that handles the directly communication with the driver i.e. nvidia-driver-430 and then another driver which interfaces with the user
<bane> kinda bridging the gap?
<bane> just a little confused here
<OerHeks> nouveau is what you are using now, nvidia is the prop driver
<OerHeks> ubuntu-driver autoinstall # and have fun
<octav1a> I am trying to install imagemagick on 18.04 ; it seems that the binaries are not getting installed somehow. I am not able to see/run the 'magick' command, and "dpkg-query -L  imagemagick" just gives things in /usr/share/doc and /usr/share/bug. Does anyone know if the package name has moved or something?
<OerHeks> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6.7 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 115 kB
<OerHeks> it should work, reinstall perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: Why aren't you installing ImageMagick from apt?
<pragmaticenigma> oh, missread
<octav1a> I am installing with $ apt install imagemagick
<octav1a> actually, it was already installed
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: What does "whereis convert" return?
<tomreyn> bane: nouveau is the open source nvidia driver. until very recently (and actually still, but the situation improved), insufficient documentation was available to support this hardware properly in an open source driver, so only basic support is available with nouveau. "nvidia" is the proprietary driver series, which comes in different development branches (usually indicated by those three digits), some of which work for some but not other nvidia
<tomreyn> hardware. on ubuntu, those proprietary drivers can be installed using "ubuntu-drivers" (as you since found out).
<octav1a> pragmaticenigma: convert directs to a binary
<octav1a> is it just that the 'magick' binary is renamed 'convert' in deb systems?
<octav1a> (to answer specifically: convert: /usr/bin/convert /usr/share/man/man1/convert.1.gz)
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: I have only ever known to use "convert" in the different platforms I have used: noteably CentOS and Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> also Windows
<ioria> octav1a, there is no magick command, afaik
<octav1a> was looking here: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php
<ioria> octav1a, maybe you want to run 'display' from terminal
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: The documentation on their website hasn't been updated in a very long time
<octav1a> ok, very well
<octav1a> thanks for letting me know the correct command ; the google search returned that website as a result so that is where I started looking.
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: Though I could be wrong. It is also possible that Distributions build it so that it is backwards compatible with older implementations
<tomreyn> bane: so if you need more than basic performance, your approach should be to first research which 'nvidia' (proprietary) driver series best supports your hardware, then see how you can get it installed and working properly.
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: Found your answer. The documentation you found pertains to ImageMagick 7.x series. Ubuntu is presently on the V6.x series. In version 7, the CLI has been entirely re-written and new commands were offered. See "Command Changes" here: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/porting.php
<octav1a> ok, awesome, at least its not the reverse
<quippy> I'm having an issue where Gnome's lock screen in 19.04 sometimes freezes when I come back from suspend. I can move the mouse and switch to a virtual terminal, and killing gdm logs me out and lets me log back into the GUI, but I lose my session. I'm not sure what process in modern Gnome is responsible for the lock screen, or if there are log files I could potentially investigate so that I have something to search for on Google. Has anyon
<quippy> e experienced something like this, and could maybe help me troubleshoot?
<bane> sorry for the long reply guys
<bane> Lol, i was away from my desk, but very good to know
<brenster21> so I have a dumb question I got a directory that is full of tv downloads and hardlinks. is there a command for deleting all the hard linked files in a directory?
<quippy> you could probably use find to narrow down to only hardlinks and then just rm
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: You could try using the find command. I found this article using a web search, perhaps it will help: https://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-find-and-delete-all-hard-links.html
<Some_Person> I'm wondering if I should install the HWE stack on my work laptop or not
<brenster21> that could work
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Are you experience any system reliability issues?
<bane> tomreyn: really appreciate the advice, i'm going to the solution OerHeks mentioned 'ubuntu-driver autoinstall' and see what happens
<bane> hoping that i don't need to blacklist any nouvea drivers
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: Lately I've noticed a weird issue unlocking my PC, but overall, not really
<brenster21> but the issue then becomes that I have multiple files with singular hardlinks
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Unless you have something that specifically needs the HWE kernels, or system crashes from kernel issues, I wouldn't recommend it
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: Okay. I guess I'll stay on GA then. Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: Read the article link I mentioned...
<brenster21> i am reading it pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> quippy: problems after coming back from suspend often are caused due graphics drivers or acpi issues, did you have the same on LTS?
<tomreyn> bane: nvidias' user space utilities usually create an xorg.conf file, which forces X to use the 'nvidia' driver, so haveing nouiveau installed next to nvidia drivers should not be an issue, i think. but then i really lack first hand experience.
<quippy> I never installed the LTS lotuspsychje -- I'm a Gnome boi and I came back to Ubuntu only when Gnome came back. Graphics are just Intel integrated, are otherwise not giving me problems. Notably the machine comes back fully from suspend -- it's only the lock screen that freezes.
<bane> tomreyn: ah i see. will eventually need to add support for opengl and cuda as well
<bane> so that will be interesting
<lotuspsychje> quippy: maybe try a: journalctl -f and go into suspend and come back, see if you can catch useful errors
<quippy> the last time that it happened I checked journalctl and I saw a javascript error emitted from Gnome Shell but I'm not sure if it was related? Years ago gnome-screensaver was the arbiter of the
<brenster21> pragmaticenigma I could probably run find /path/to/folder/* -xdev -samefile file1 | xargs rm
<quippy> dangit I meant to hit backspace
<quippy> lol I saw your message and went to rewrite what I was saying lotuspsychje
<quippy> but anyway, yeah, just some random javascript errors from Gnome Shell
<lotuspsychje> quippy: could you pastebin for us please?
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: possibly, I'm not quite sure I understand why you have so many hardlinks... I rarely use them, instead using symlinks which are easier to identify and remove without risk to the original file
<tomreyn> bane: 'nvidia' drivers should support opengl once they're installed. cuda, however, can apparently be more tricky. good luck!
<quippy> I'm going to see if I can recover the error from last time lotuspsychje and then I'd be happy to do so
<bane> Lol thanks
<brenster21> pragmaticenigma it was due to sonarr/radarr going wild and me being an idiot when i first set them up
<quippy> bane, I joined late, but just wanted to quickly chime in that if you're setting up CUDA I was not able to do that on 19.04 and needed to install the last LTS on a spare machine to get CUDA working under Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: ah... that would make sense
<lotuspsychje> quippy: lol, you just said to me you never installed LTS
<brenster21> I am currently hoping i accidently have radarr/sonarr copy a bunch of movies instead of hardlink them. that would be a bloody pain in the ass.
<quippy> not on this machine lotuspsychje :P
<quippy> sorry, I did abbreviate the truth for the sake of describing this problem xD
<quippy> I installed the LTS on a different machine with a GPU for a Tensorflow project
<lotuspsychje> allright
<quippy> and I haven't used Ubuntu on the desktop since old Gnome versions.. I use it on servers all the time
<quippy> every version since 5.04 on servers :P
<bane> quippy: hey thanks bud, yeah i'm on 1804 and everything seems to be working okay now with the nvidia-430 driver
<bane> it's a gtx 1660
<quippy> :+1:
<bane> configuring it for a scientist who will be doing alot of gpu work with opengl and cuda
<bane> so not sure what extra packages i may need to install :3 but any recommendations would be amazing
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: I would highly encourage you make a back up of those files if you can. Something like rsync I believe can copy only the original files and ignore symlinked and hardlinked files
<brenster21> Pragmaticenigma I am probably going to do that, but i just had a harddrive die and am short on space for a while (luckily i had just backed it up)
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: good job on keeping back-ups!
<quippy> naturally now I can't reproduce the bug I came in here to ask about..
<brenster21> I would love to say thank you but it was a complete coincidence. I had decided to reorganize my downloading setup and have dedicated drives and then after i moved the stuff the drive crashed. (i lost my anime collection)
<quippy> F
<quippy> I feel that, I lost my music collection doing something stupid a few years ago
<lotuspsychje> keep it support related guys
<TJ-> brenster21: "find /path/ -links +2 -ls" should list all entries with 2 or more hardlinks (no good on some non-linux file-systems like vfat though)
<TJ-> brenster21: directories will have at least 2 hardlinks so you might want to add "-type f" to that
<brenster21> TJ- thank you I will keep that in mind as I debate on what to do.
<brenster21> First I need to make sure i ahve the room to move everything to the other drive and there are no copies. Hardlinks shouldn't take up space right?
<TJ-> brenster21: correct; it's just more than 1 dirent pointing to the same inode
<brenster21> okay then
<quippy> symlinks are generally more resilient though
<quippy> the underlying implementation is different, but symlinks work across drives/partitions and hardlinks do not
<brenster21> dumb question would it be possible to write a script that could replace copies of files with hardlinks? (this is for radarr/sonarr that makes hardlinks not symlinks)
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: I wouldn't recommend using hardlinks... but there are file deduplicating programs that will perform that
<lordcirth> brenster21, it's certainly possible, but you should use an existing tool
<TJ-> brenster21: if you use rsync's "--inplace" it won't create duplicates, see "man rsync"
<lordcirth> jdupes is an excellent file dedup tool
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: I use a program called fslint that gives an nice gui for manging duplicate files
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: for commandline, I use fdupes which can run more unattended and do the same thing
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, jdupes is a lot faster
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth: same command structure?
<brenster21> I will check them all out issue is they have have gotten renamed but it would be helpful
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, similar, but read the manpage.
<pragmaticenigma> brenster21: These applications don't use the file names, they use file checksums to find duplicates
<brenster21> great :)
<brenster21> gonna go read up on them all
<Sven_vB> looks like I accidentially launched a few processes on my local X via SSH forwarding. how can I kill all remote processes that use my X session?
<Habbie> Sven_vB, disconnecting ssh should do the trick
<mknepper> so im having an issue compiling systemd from source - everytime i try to build the source in the ubuntu repos for systemd I get the error: debian/rules:302: recipe for target 'binary-arch' failed
<krobzaur> anyone know how to take a directory of firmware files and package it up into a simple .udeb file?
<krobzaur> anyone know how to take a directory of firmware files and package it up into a simple .udeb file?
<lordcirth> krobzaur, why do you need to do that?
<TJ-> krobzaur: edit debian/control, add "Package-Type: udeb" and rebuild
<TJ-> krobzaur: assuming debian/rules uses dh (debhelper) it'll be done automagically
<krobzaur> TJ-: hmmm I tried that but it doesn't seem to be working
<krobzaur> TJ-: what command do I need to execute specifically once I've added that entry? Do the entry need to be at any particular location in the file, or just anywhere?
<TJ-> krobzaur: I'm assuming you've created, or copied from an existing similar package and edited appropriately, the ./debian/ directory and required files. In which case from the base directory of the source "fakeroot debian/rules binary" which'll create the .udeb file(s) in ../ (parent directory)
<TJ-> krobzaur: look at "linux-firmware" for how it is done
<TJ-> krobzaur: all the packaging logic is in ./debian/
<krobzaur> TJ-: Hmmm, okay, but that build a .deb, not a .udeb
<TJ-> krobzaur: not if you've added "Package-Type: udeb" into a binary-package definition in debian/control
<krobzaur> TJ-: I believe I did that correctly. mind if I pastebin my debian/control file?
<krobzaur> TJ-: Or is it just giving it a .deb extension even though its actually a .udeb? A bunch of /usr/share stuff is included in the resulting .deb which I do not want
<TJ-> krobzaur: sure
<TJ-> krobzaur: debhelper will automatically handle producing the .udeb with the files listed in the associated .install file. E.g. for "Package: example-udeb" you'll have a 'debian/example-udeb.install' listing the files to install
<krobzaur> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/xfi5eSHi
<krobzaur> TJ-: Yeah I have my debian/install file set up correctly, all the firmware files are in there. There is just some extra stuff I don't want.
<TJ-> krobzaur: "Package-Type: udeb" belongs to the *binary* package declaration NOT the *source*
<krobzaur> TJ-: Hmmm, ok this is know to me so I don't quite understand what you mean
<krobzaur> knew*
<krobzaur> TJ-: hmmm. Do I just change the "Source: nic-firmware" entry to "Binary: nic-firmware" ?
<TJ-> krobzaur: something like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6ZpxCxFDJt/
<krobzaur> TJ-: Thanks! So I just run the fakeroot command you mentioned earlier with that control file?
<TJ-> krobzaur: yes
<krobzaur> TJ-: Hmmm, it just outputs the string "dh binary" without building anything. Does the debian/rules file need to be executable or something?
<Sven_vB> Habbie, thanks, then those processes are probably sth. else.
<krobzaur> TJ-: I might have gotten it working by executing "dh_builddeb"
<TJ-> krobzaur: well, depends on what you've got in debian/rules makefile
<TJ-> krobzaur: debian/rules is a regular Makefile
<TJ-> krobzaur: did you use "dh_make" to create the ./debian/ directory template files ?
<krobzaur> TJ-:  yes
<krobzaur> using "--single" and "--createorig"
<TJ-> krobzaur: and "yes" to debian/rules being executable
<krobzaur> TJ-: I'll paste my rules file, one moment
<TJ-> krobzaur: why don't you tar.gz the entire source tree and I'll build it here to check
<krobzaur> TJ-: Oh, I think a lot of the tooling expects the "debian" directory to be all uppercase
<krobzaur> TJ-: Interesting, it's working now but I had to make a symlink called "DEBIAN" pointing to my "debian" directory.
<TJ-> krobzaur: no, in fact, I've never seen it in upper case
<TJ-> krobzaur: I think capitals are used in docs to make it clear what is being referred to
<krobzaur> TJ-: interesting. I promise you making that symlink just fixed everything though
<TJ-> krobzaur: huh, what file-system are you using?
<krobzaur> I know have a udeb with exactly the contents I want, but I find this very mysterious
<TJ-> krobzaur: you're not the only one!
<TJ-> I've been packaging for Debian/Ubuntu for 15 years and never come across a package using "DEBIAN", it's always "debian"
<krobzaur> TJ-: I'm using ext4 in a virtual machine on ubuntu 16.04.1
<krobzaur> TJ-: I can tar up my directory and upload it somewhere if you want to take a look.
<TJ-> krobzaur: yes, please do
<krobzaur> TJ-: I'll record a quick shell session to show you the problem as well. Let me just finish my original task and I'll come back to that, if that's alright with you
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Could anyone help with ecryptfs?
<EriC^^> !ask | V7
<ubottu> V7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<V7> Roger that. Of course.
<V7> When logging in firstly using local access to machine and then via SSH it shows one files in home dir.. When logging in firstly using SSH and then locally it shows other ones. What could this be?
<EriC^^> V7: ssh is key auth or password?
<V7> KeyAuth
<V7> Also, it's in /etc/ssh/%u
<EriC^^> V7: it can't decrypt the stuff using keyauth, needs the login password
<EriC^^> V7: maybe you could put a script that runs the decryption somewhere and asks for the login pass later, that way you avoid the bots
<EriC^^> there's probably a standard way to do ssh + ecryptfs online somewhere
<V7> Thank you. I'll dig deeper
<lordcirth> You can also change ssh/pam to require key, then password, I believe.
<V7> The key already is password protected
<V7> The key is already *
<V7> Although, doesn't that mean that it just is being decrypted locally and then transfered?
<sirlark> Hi there, I'm new to systemd; I've just installed ubuntu server 18.04 (bionic) and then installed lxqt - but I'm getting no output. My monitor shows the console text on boot, then the flip to frame buffer happens and the monitor signal dies because I have a GMA500 intel card with a known bug. But I've been able to get past that to the GUI in the li
<sirlark> vecd
<sirlark> Mainly, I'm looking for the logs for X
<V7> sirlark, check out logs via systemctl, journalctl or "service status"
<lordcirth> V7, yeah, a password on the key is entirely different than sshd requesting a password.
<Aavar> Can someone on 19.04 please pastebin the contents of /etc/os-release?
<OerHeks> Aavar, why?
<Aavar> OerHeks, I think mine is fucked for some reason. Do you know what package that file is part of?
<jeremy31> !language | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Aavar> jeremy31, sorry
<TJ-> Aavar: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SwWz5yTzYR/
<TJ-> !info base-files | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 10.1ubuntu2.6 (bionic), package size 58 kB, installed size 382 kB
<Aavar> tj tnx
<codecutter> when i look up hisotry ctrl+r i get a bunch of gibberish block text, how do i make my shell sane again? text seems to be from pasting into a mysql console  https://pastebin.com/wjBrdns0
<TJ-> Aavar: you can find out such things with "dpkg -S path/to/file" for an installed package, or using "apt-file search path/to/file" for any package in the archives
<of_the_clouds> Hello~
<of_the_clouds> I'm thinking of making a dual boot of Win10 and Ubuntu
<Aavar> TJ-, cool. thanks
<of_the_clouds> i have an Acer E15 E5-576G-50EN. Is there anything I should be aware of before installing Ubuntu?
<of_the_clouds> My laptop has Nvidia MX150
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: Acer's have had some problems with UEFI/Secure Boot and the firmware refusing to 'trust' non-Windows boot loaders
<of_the_clouds> So how do I deal with that?
<OerHeks> that mx150 is supported by nouveau and the 384 driver and up https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/120917/en-us
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: *if* your system is affected, it means after install you'll not be able to select/boot the installed Ubuntu. That can be solved in the firmware's own setup by 'trusting' the linux EFI boot-loader files.
<of_the_clouds> OerHeks so that means I'm not going to come across GPU driver issues?
<OerHeks> gpu no, but BIOS/uefi maybe, see TJ-
<of_the_clouds> How do I do that TJ-
<of_the_clouds> How do I make sure my system is not affected?
<of_the_clouds> I installed Ubuntu before with another Acer laptop and I can't use keyboard during GRUB
<of_the_clouds> That's why I'm being very cautious this time
<OerHeks> an updated bios can give the option to trust the secure ubuntu boot
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: If you want more info as to whether that exact model is affected do a web search for that model on site https://askubuntu.com/
<WoC> is there an easy way to set the default runlevel to 3, or what ever it would be called in systemd ?
<TJ-> WoC: there are no runlevels :)
<TJ-> WoC: what is your aim? non-graphical session?
<WoC> yes, multi user no gui, as it would be in sysv
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: keyboard issue could be the firmware needs to be told to enable "USB Legacy" support
<TJ-> WoC: "sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/788323/how-do-i-change-the-runlevel-on-systemd
<WoC> just killall5 and figure out what to start ?
<TJ-> WoC: and to change back: "sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target"
<OerHeks> and back to gui >> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<WoC> there is no startx ?
<TJ-> WoC: "sudo systemctl start display-manager"
<of_the_clouds> TJ- idk what to look up in the website. Is there a thread where there's a list of affected laptops"
<OerHeks> no, restart gdm3 ( for standard ubuntu+gnome3 )
<of_the_clouds> OerHeks so after updating BIOS, I should be good?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: no, you asked about your specific model so you need to search for articles that mention that
<OerHeks> of_the_clouds, i mention bios updates, often overlooked, that might fixes things.
<of_the_clouds> Nothing comes up. Maybe I should be looking up something else. Something less specific
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: or maybe that is because no one has reported problems and it'll work perfectly
<OerHeks> just try the iso in live mode :-)
<of_the_clouds> OerHeks me?
<OerHeks> of_the_clouds, jups, if it boots, uefi is no issue
<of_the_clouds> Ahh, so that's one sure way to make sure?
<OerHeks> of_the_clouds, yes, without touching the hdd/ssd/m2
<WoC> k, ty TJ- & OerHeks
<of_the_clouds> There's this tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSVV_EoApdo
<of_the_clouds> which seems quite easy
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: booting ISO in UEFI mode may work whilst booting the installed won't (if it is affected by the 'trust' issue) there are subtle differences in how the boot is done for removable media
<of_the_clouds> Is that how usually installation is?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: just try it though!
<OerHeks> i find no obscure posts on  Acer E15 E5-576G-50EN
<of_the_clouds> Wait, so let's say I follow that tutorial. Basically just making another partition for Ubuntu and then installing Ubuntu on that partition. If anything bad comes up, what do I do?
<OerHeks> 18.04.3 gives kernel 5.0.0-25
<of_the_clouds> OerHeks what does that info mean?
<of_the_clouds> @of
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: do you want an encrypted install? if so reserve space for 2 partitions (1 of ~750MB for /boot/ and the rest for the main Ubuntu OS)
<of_the_clouds> Encrypted install? What's the difference between that and having a swap partition and one for main Ubuntu (as the Youtube vid I just sent suggests)
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: the installer will ask you whether you want encryption and partition things appropriately
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: you don't need a swap partition, installer creates a swap file nowadays
<of_the_clouds> Oh, okay, that seems nice. But what does encrypted installation mean?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: encrypted means that if the PC is powered off a pass-phrase has to be typed to unlock and get access to the OS and your data... helps in case the PC is stolen whilst powered off
<of_the_clouds> Ahh, my only concern right now is just installing Ubuntu without errors XD
<OerHeks> have fun!
<of_the_clouds> Is there a way to boot up again in Windows 10 in case something wrong comes up? Let's say my PC is "affected" or let's say something bad happens in GRUB?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: I just did an encrypted install onto a 30GB USB3 flash stick... went like a breeze
<of_the_clouds> @TJ
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: with UEFI each OS is independent and adds a boot menu entry into the firmware's own menu
<of_the_clouds> TJ- idk what that means T__T
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: firmware being the PC's UEFI power-up code
<of_the_clouds> So, UEFI is what I have. And each OS gets a boot menu entry.. but if I boot up, GRUB comes up?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: it stores a list of the installed OSes so you can use its manual boot menu to choose which to boot, and also sets the 'default' which is started if you don't press the hotkey to use the boot menu
<of_the_clouds> I see. I kinda get it now. How do you do that manual boot menu?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: it goes PC-UEFI-boot-manager > OS Boot loader > OS  so for Linux it is UEFI > GRUB > Ubuntu
<of_the_clouds> How do I get to that? Coz before, I've had a year-long headache coz I was stuck with GRUB lol
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: when the PC powers up the display should show the hotkeys you can press, often it'll be F2 for Setup and F10 or F11 for Boot menu
<of_the_clouds> Ahh, is there a way to choose what OS Boot loader to use?
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: but, read the PC's user manual - we're not clairvoyant!
<of_the_clouds> Hahaha
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: if you choose Windows it'll use the Windows boot manager not GRUB
<of_the_clouds> So "boot menu" = PC UEFI Boot Manager?
<of_the_clouds> I really never have seen that before
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: as I said, UEFI makes each OS independent
<of_the_clouds> I've only seen OS Boot Loaders. I've seen the one with Windows and GRUB
<of_the_clouds> I didn't know there's something before those
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: yes, UEFI boot manager has to be triggered by you pressing a hot-key on almost all systems. Otherwise the default entry (the first in the UEFI BootOrder) will be started
<of_the_clouds> Hmmm,
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: advice: Just Do It"!
<TJ-> of_the_clouds: in the time you've been asking questions Ubuntu could have been installed and running for 1/2 hour :D
<of_the_clouds> (Thanks, by the way, at this point I think I have "enough" ways to have some sort of route to get back to Windows in case something bad happens)
<of_the_clouds> Aaaaaa, I don't want another year-long headache so I'm being VERY cautious, hahahah
<of_the_clouds> I don't wanna mess up my computer just because I wanted my interface to look like Mac, haha, but of course the functionalities and the "coolness" that comes with having Ubuntu as your main OS are good too
<TJ-> I prefer the console; allows me to get much more done than any GUI
<of_the_clouds> Ah, I'm learning how to code too btw! :D
<of_the_clouds> https://imgur.com/undefined
<of_the_clouds> https://imgur.com/a/xvglnei
<of_the_clouds> (hold on, haha)
<of_the_clouds> https://i.imgur.com/GGa6Lun.png
<of_the_clouds> So I just press "OK", restart, and see for myself the UEFI boot manager?
<of_the_clouds> Or is that option for Windows OS Boot Loader?
<of_the_clouds> TJ-
<of_the_clouds> Oooof, NVM, it seems it's for the Windows OS Boot Loader
<raidghost> ive tried to get my bluetooth working on ubuntu 18.04.2
<raidghost> Figured out that i maybe had to upgrade the bluez from 5.48 to 5.50. No changes.
<raidghost> So i dont understand why bluetooth is working on 16.04 but not on 18.04
<jeremy31> raidghost: post URL from terminal for>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<raidghost> jeremy31: i have integrated bluetooth chip
<raidghost> no usb
<jeremy31> raidghost: 99% of bluetooth devices are shown on lsusb, the rest are SDIO
<sarnold> are you sure? a surprising amount of the time 'internal bluetooth' is just hooked up over usb, because usb is everywhere
<raidghost> sarnold: ive seen the bluetooth chip its the same brand ans my wifi chip
<OerHeks> lspci or lsusb would tell
<raidghost> it does not say anything about bluetooth at all
<jeremy31> raidghost: just post the info I asked for, please
<raidghost> jeremy31: the first one you asked for: https://termbin.com/j0ov
<jeremy31> raidghost: now> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<raidghost> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/0gdum
<jeremy31> raidghost: not sure why the bluetooth chipset isn't getting found in lsusb
<raidghost> i find it weird. Since the same brand and model and stuff ive got 16.04 on, it just works out of the box
<raidghost> I dont have the laptop here, since at parents house.
<jeremy31> raidghost: it is weird, come back when you are using that laptop
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<johnsmith92> Hello! I am running a clean image of Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab134.3 x86_64) and I can't execute apt upgrade because it breaks the machine after rebooting (I can't ssh afterwards)
<johnsmith92> I am in a VPS in a OpenVMZ environment and when upgrading I get a message saying that libc is not compatible with my kernel
<johnsmith92> However, if I try to apt-mark hold the libc packages and then upgrade, I get the same problem, what can I do to execute apt upgrade and be able to keep the system working? Thanks
<OerHeks> johnsmith92, is that an image provided by your vps vendor?
<johnsmith92> OerHeks, yes
<tomreyn> please find yourself a new vps vendor
<johnsmith92> This is the full list of packages that apt upgrade is trying to upgrade: https://gyazo.com/6771e2a53540641b9003f305de744feb
<OerHeks> file a bugreport with them, openVM/vagrant
<johnsmith92> I must stick to this one, I can bear with not having to update libc6 but i'd like to have the rest of packages updated
<johnsmith92> is there a way to do so?
<OerHeks> i just read this https://serverfault.com/questions/978254/downgrade-to-previous-linux-kernel-or-libc6-version-on-openvz-libc6-issue
<sarnold> johnsmith92: please ask your VPS provider to upgrade their kernel
<OerHeks> file a bugreport with them.
<johnsmith92> So I guess there is no other way? Honestly it's a cheap VPS provider and I dont think they will listen to me
<sarnold> johnsmith92: take a look at comment number 18 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1804847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804847 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd=229-4ubuntu21.8 use of fchownat failes on some systems (openvz)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sarnold> johnsmith92: I'd be quite worried about a VPS provider that hasn't installed kernel updates for almost nine months
<johnsmith92> sarnold: is that related to something about symlinks?
<johnsmith92> Because I am getting some weird errors during the upgrade such asFailed to validate path /var/run/sudo: Too many levels of symbolic links
<sarnold> johnsmith92: I'm not sure if you'd see that specific message or not
<johnsmith92> thanks OerHeks and sarnold!
<sarnold> johnsmith92: but note that the version number that vasily reports is newer than the version number you've got, and the openvz team released that update specifically because security fixes in systemd needed the new features
<sarnold> johnsmith92: .. and your hoster hasn't provided them yet, so I suspect they're also missing many other security updates
<johnsmith92> Yes... definitely not the best hoster
<tomreyn> definitely one of the worst. you can get better service for free (for a limited time) elsewhere.
<johnsmith92> indeed, it's like 2 eur/month but has good specs.
<johnsmith92> They have a debian 9 image too as well and seems that one works well when upgrading, I will contact them about updating the kernel like you guys mentioned
<johnsmith92> with a bit of luck i may get ubuntu too
<tomreyn> the latest ubuntu 16.04 release is 16.04.6. 16.04.1, which yours is based on, dates back to 2016 or 2017.
<tomreyn> they should long have replaced it, and be running yours with a newer patched kernel.
<johnsmith92> Indeed, I just filed a ticket mentioning the things you guys said to me
<johnsmith92> Hopefully if they are not lazy they will fix it
<johnsmith92> Thanks a lot to everyone
<tomreyn> good luck there
<johnsmith92> thank you!
<n-iCe> any idea?  Cannot access file/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Does that file exist ' ls -al /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf ' ?
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9594 ene 27  2019 /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Humm - then what is the context in which you get that warning ?
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: running retroarch
<n-iCe> just running it
<OerHeks> did you install the retroarch snap?
<OerHeks> snap connect retroach:alsa  https://snapcraft.io/retroarch
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: The only dependency for sound I see is that of libasound2 - ' dpkg -l libasound2 ' shows that it is installed ?
<raidghost> jeremy31: there is news on the bluetooth issue
<tomreyn> so you are controlling this laptop now?
<raidghost> i checked for latest bios. and figured out it did have 2016 bios
<raidghost> So i grabbed latest 2018, did reboot, and now it works like a CHARM ;)
<raidghost> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21f1 Broadcom Corp. HP Portable Bumble Bee
#ubuntu 2019-08-14
<kinghat> ran boot repair and at the end it said: "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sdb1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!" i dont recall being able to do that in bios?
<kinghat> i installed another os on a different disk on my system and it took over the grub menu. now when i install a new kernel on ubuntu it doesnt show up in the list so i ran the boot repair to see if it would "overtake" what the other os setup for grub.
<kinghat> not sure what i need to do to flip it back over or show all of the kernels that this os has installed.
<EriC^^> kinghat: it should work if you ran boot-repair
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<kinghat> after i restarted it just showed what it has always shown and none of the newer kernels i have installed.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> type 'sudo efibootmgr -v' and paste in a link
<kinghat> i didnt remember what boot repair said in the first repair other than it was successful and to restart so i ran it again to get the message and it failed. also here is what grub customizer says: https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/3d412b484a75d60c/image.png
<kinghat> EriC^^: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/c65a9e95/
<EriC^^> kinghat: aha
<EriC^^> kinghat: and you're booted in ubuntu right now?
<kinghat> ya
<EriC^^> kinghat: type "sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0007,0000,0003,0004,0008"
<magic_ninja> how about those nvidia beta drivers with primus offloading :)
<kinghat> EriC^^: then restart?
<magic_ninja> *optimus sorry
<EriC^^> kinghat: type "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi" and paste
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/2a5facd8/
<EriC^^> kinghat: and "sudo cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg"
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Have you tested: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-435.17-Linux-Driver ?
<kinghat> EriC^^: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/6a919544/
<EriC^^> kinghat: sudo lsblk -f | awk '$4 == "/" {print $3}'
<magic_ninja> Bashing-om, I left my ubunutu laptop at work today or I would. It just got released.
<kinghat> EriC^^: didnt print anything
<EriC^^> kinghat: try sudo lsblk -f
<EriC^^> see if the mountpoint at "/" is 219dc9b4-8cb3-431c-9356-26969f209238
<magic_ninja> looks like there is some config to be done as well http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/435.17/README/primerenderoffload.html
<magic_ninja> And it also looks like x needs updated.
<kinghat> EriC^^: nah its: dc554724-0076-4090-b073-2e72202e05b9
<EriC^^> kinghat: oh, type "grub-install"
<EriC^^> sorry sudo grub-install
<kinghat> install finished no error reported
<EriC^^> 'sudo update-grub'
<kinghat> done
<EriC^^> kinghat: sudo efibootmgr -v
<kinghat> EriC^^: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/15d87d95/
<EriC^^> kinghat: it looks like you're booted into "neon" right now not ubuntu?
<kinghat> ya
<EriC^^> wth dude?
<EriC^^> xD
<magic_ninja> In this case it didn't make a difference.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Yeah, but Nvidia provides the patched Xorg :)
<EriC^^> kinghat: why'd you say you're booted into ubuntu earlier?
<kinghat> EriC^^: oh i guess thought you meant whatever i was on atm. but i dont want the grub from the others just this one.
<kinghat> its like when i installed the last os it took over the grub install.
<EriC^^> kinghat: i meant whatever you were on, that's right
<EriC^^> kinghat: are you booted into ubuntu right now or neon?
<kinghat> no on neon.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> kinghat: type "sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0000,0007,0003,0004,0008" again
<EriC^^> kinghat: then "sudo blkid" and paste
<kinghat> EriC^^: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/d25f8cde/
<EriC^^> kinghat: i dont see any ubuntu partitions there, odd, unless it's /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> kinghat: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> and see what's inside "cat /mnt/etc/issue"
<kinghat> not such file or directory
<EriC^^> kinghat: i think you removed ubuntu while installing neon, cause both used the /dev/sdb1 efi partition
<kinghat> no*
<EriC^^> kinghat: type "sudo parted -ls"
<EriC^^> how important was the ubuntu install to you? do you want it back or no?
<kinghat> maybe it was the manjaro install? nah im just testing things out atm
<kinghat> only neon is important has unsaved things atm
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> i doubt it's still there, but what does parted -ls show?
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/43c1ac81/
<EriC^^> kinghat: looks pretty gone, all space is used up by neon filesystem
<EriC^^> kinghat: what's inside "ls -l /mnt" seems some ext4 filesystem is there
<kinghat> thats just my playground ssd nothing on it.
<EriC^^> kinghat: ah alright
<kinghat> if its gone how come it was showing up in the boot data?
<EriC^^> kinghat: it's still in the efi partition (grub) and the uefi list in the motherboard
<kinghat> oh i see
<kinghat> wonder why adding kernels doesnt update grub
<FaTaL_G> evening (EST here).... When I try to "ifup" my br0 (interfaces bridge), it says "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"  what file do I look at to try to figure out what file it means?
<FaTaL_G> itall works... I jsut wnat to learn why it says that then tells me it fails to bring up the interface even though it clearly worked
<wholesum> i'm inside a bionic container (host is debian 10), and lz4 is "bash: lz4: command not found"
<wholesum> already did "apt-get install --reinstall liblz4-1"
<wholesum> as it was installed
<wholesum> which liblz4, which liblz4-1, which lz4, which unlz4: all empty
<sarnold> wholesum: try liblz4-tool
<wholesum> sarnold: liblz4-tool: command not found
<sarnold> wholesum: apt install liblz4-tool  :D
<wholesum> sarnold: but i could install it!
<wholesum> :)
<wholesum> thank you!
<kinghat> EriC^^: should I just remove the Ubuntu entries from the efi partition and change the boot order?
<kinghat> and doesn't the UEFI list in the mobo get it's info from the efi partition?
<timplaz> why can't I change resolution in KDE?
<sarnold> timplaz: can you change resolution using xrandr?
<magic_ninja> Bashing-om, I didn't know that. I've stayed away from the installer for a while now.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: That ^ for those willing to install/test the NVIDIA 435.17 driver.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Keep in mind our PPA people will do a much better job of testing - and will release in due time :P
<kinghat> if i go to any other boot item other than manjaro i just get the grub> prompt. possible to wipe it all or add it back in or something?
<magic_ninja> Bashing-om, I'll have to see about the PPA's. I'm perfectly comfortable with the installer, it is just easier to let the system handle it. I've been thinking about moving my desktop over, but honestly buster is really nice on here.
<inv3nt0r> Evening folks!
<inv3nt0r> Is there an easy way to migrate a persistent USB installation to a "real" disk?
<inv3nt0r> Basically what I have on a 4GB USB stick I want to migrate to a 1TB SSD and carry on like nothing changed.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Drifting off topic now - to continue please join #ubuntu-discuss :)
<magic_ninja> I'm not joining another channel, thank you though.
<inv3nt0r> I believe I created the stick with unetbootin, and have spent a lot of time configuring the system. At this point, I really don't want to abandon it, but need more space.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: I just looked .. and that new driver is in the PPA : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa for the forthcoming 19.10 release :)
<lotuspsychje> inv3nt0r: dd clone the usb to your ssd
<inv3nt0r> Is it just a matter of DD-ing the USB stick to the new disk, then reconfiguring grub?
<lotuspsychje> inv3nt0r: did you change something on grub?
<inv3nt0r> No, but I assume the bootloader points at the USB stick
<inv3nt0r> By GUID or /sda? or whatever
<lotuspsychje> inv3nt0r: you could check grub after clone sure
<magic_ninja> That is awesome
<magic_ninja> would 19.04 have that driver?
<inv3nt0r> I guess there is no consequence to dd-ing the USB to the other disk. Regrettably I am booted from it now and will have to boot from yet another USB lol
<magic_ninja> doesn't appear so
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja: driver choices are related to your cards chipset
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Not yet :P
<lotuspsychje> inv3nt0r: yeah, better not clone something live
<magic_ninja> Well, gotta use my computer to install a pit pump tomorrow, then I have some alarming and pressure monitoring to set up on a glycol system, so no testing for a couple weeks.
<inv3nt0r> lotuspsychje: The reason I am here is because I used the installer, it booted once to the new install, then, on reboot would only boot to the USB again. If it wasn't plugged in the new install didnt seem to exist.
<lotuspsychje> inv3nt0r: if i was you, i would fresh install on the ssd, assuming thats gonna be your new system for a long time, tweak that fresh?
<Bashing-om> inv3nt0r: If you check, bet that the grub install defaulted to sda - and the system saw the USB as device sda.
<inv3nt0r> It likely did... I can fix that from my live USB though I would assume... BIOS (UEFI or whatever nowadays) is pointed at "SDB" and it seemed to fail, then fell back on the USB and booted fine
<inv3nt0r> So can I somehow fix GRUB from the live usb to point at SDB? If so then giddy up. Just found it very odd that it worked once right after install
<magic_ninja> Fun tip: remove your live USB before running update-grub
<magic_ninja> inv3nt0r, you using uefi?
<inv3nt0r> Like if GRUB worked once, why not the second time after successful boot?
<Bashing-om> inv3nt0r: One can re-install grub to the hard drive. IF an UEFI install I have bo experince there :(
<inv3nt0r> magic_ninja: I assume it us UEFI, the machine is about 3 years old
<magic_ninja> depends on how the OS was installed. If UEFI or if Legacy
<inv3nt0r> I will say almost 100% UEFI
<magic_ninja> so you can put in the USB, then you can boot from your hard drive?
<inv3nt0r> I built this box a few years ago to use as a hypervisor. A buddy of mine runs a primitive operating system under it that operates a vinyl cutter
<magic_ninja> grub was just installed on the usb?
<inv3nt0r> If the USB is in a plug, it boots. If not, no operating system found. However, after I ran the installer from the USB, it booted *without the USB* from SDB1. Fiddled around for 20 mins, recreated FSTAB, installed MDADM etc, then on reboot, wouldn't go from SDB
<inv3nt0r> Now, if I boot with USB in, I can get back to square one.
<inv3nt0r> And here we are.
<magic_ninja> You fiddled with your fstab heh
<inv3nt0r> I'm certain there is an operating system present on SDB.
<magic_ninja> anyway, boot into the OS
<magic_ninja> pastebin me sudo fdisk -l please
<inv3nt0r> I fiddle with lots of things... man mount/etc.
<inv3nt0r> kidding of course, not that there's anything wrong with that as per seinfeld.
<magic_ninja> fiddling is fine, you just change it back if it does nothing or doesn't have the desired effect.
<inv3nt0r> Yes of course. My config is simple really. Two disks in a mirrored MDADM array that I use to store VirtualBox disks in.
<inv3nt0r> So I automount everything on boot, then run a script with a 30 second delay to launch VirtualBox with volumes contained within.
<inv3nt0r> TeamViewer launches after a 2 minute delay automatically so I can admin the box remotely.
<magic_ninja> so /dev/sda has your efi partition
<magic_ninja> Is that a static disk?
<inv3nt0r> Being an idiot, I assumed a 4GB USB stick was adequate for this purpose. Over time, log files, temp files etc seem to have filled it.
<inv3nt0r> I don't know if sda contains the EFI partition
<inv3nt0r> If that is system default then probably
<inv3nt0r> If you can imagine, I'm not an idiot but I'm also not a trained professional. Dangerous.
<magic_ninja> You have a raid setup and stuff, so idk. What disk has your main OS on it
<inv3nt0r> I'm running from /dev/sdj
<inv3nt0r> Which is a thumb drive. My plan was that we have an identical copy of it, so... if anything fails we just swap thumb drives
<inv3nt0r> Basically re-image in as much time as it takes to shut down, swap, boot. About 5 mins.
<magic_ninja> This has the info you need. https://emmanuel-galindo.github.io/en/2017/04/05/fixing-debian-boot-uefi-grub/
<magic_ninja> You can skip right to this heading : Reinstall grub-efi
<magic_ninja> Pull out that pesky USB drive before you do it or you will get errors
<inv3nt0r> Thanks for the Coles Notes version. I do realize that I should always RTFM but it is nice when someone helps you cut to the crap.
<inv3nt0r> So I'm good to pull even though operating from?
<magic_ninja> Well, provided you remove that USB drive, you can't screw up your grub
<inv3nt0r> Makes sense.
<magic_ninja> So, I mean, you can always use the USB drive.
<inv3nt0r> So it is running from ramdisk or something?
<magic_ninja> Just don't go moving around cables yet. My mobo's firmware is bugged, so I have had to do that several times when moving drives.
<magic_ninja> Lets clear this up. I am under the impression that you are booted into your primary OS on your main disk, it is just that grub is installed on your usb drive instead of your main hard drive.
<inv3nt0r> No.
<inv3nt0r> Let's start from the beginning.
<inv3nt0r> This box boots from a USB thumb drive, which the OS sees as /dev/sdj
<magic_ninja> Then follow that tutorial from the begging.
<inv3nt0r> I've been running from it for years, but it seems to have filled up with whatever crap like cache / log files etc.
<magic_ninja> so you don't have a main OS disk?
<magic_ninja> Your / is on the usb drive?
<inv3nt0r> I installed to /dev/sdb (as /dev/sdc has something on it that I'm unsure of). sdc and sdd are my RAID mirror from which I run my VirtualBox VM.
<inv3nt0r> Yes. / is on sdj
<inv3nt0r> The USB thumb drive.
<magic_ninja> Oh, well then you didn't install to /dev/sdb
<magic_ninja> you installed to /dev/sdj
<inv3nt0r> I did install to /dev/sdb, just minutes ago.
<inv3nt0r> *from* /dev/sdj
<magic_ninja> oh, you copied it over?
<inv3nt0r> I was attempting to get away from this thumb drive crap
<magic_ninja> coulda had a new install done by now.
<inv3nt0r> No, I used the Ubuntu installer
<magic_ninja> okay.
<inv3nt0r> Whatever it is called.
<inv3nt0r> And.... it worked!
<magic_ninja> so you have no clue where grub is installed..
<inv3nt0r> Once. Then on reboot, GRUB effed up.
<magic_ninja> Then follow that tutorial, chroot into your new install, reinstall grub
<inv3nt0r> The installer offered the opportunity to put GRUB wherever. So, I chose SDB
<magic_ninja> Do it from a live usb disk rather than your current usb disk
<magic_ninja> OR, you can just reinstall and pay more attention this time.
<inv3nt0r> I figured, put GRUB on the disk that I'm going to use as main disk.
<inv3nt0r> So let's back up. If I put GRUB on sdb, made all of my partitions there (manually because that was the only way), set BIOS to boot from SDB, it worked once, why did it fail on reboot?
<inv3nt0r> I swear I've experienced this before... like deja vu...
<inv3nt0r> Everything's going great, installing software, looking great, reboot..... big fail...
<magic_ninja> because you changed something when you were booted into the OS
<magic_ninja> and didn't realize it.
<inv3nt0r> I see.
<magic_ninja> For instance, fiddling with fstab
<magic_ninja> is just one possibility
<inv3nt0r> Stands to reason :)
<magic_ninja> So, you can either reinstall, or you can boot into a live disk and follow that tutorial
<inv3nt0r> You've seen that pastebin...
<inv3nt0r> Should GRUB be on SDA?
<magic_ninja> yes
<inv3nt0r> Even if / is on SDB ?
<magic_ninja> yes it should be on sda
<magic_ninja> yes
<inv3nt0r> Can it be on SDB if I config BIOS different?
<inv3nt0r> Or if I config GRUB different?
<magic_ninja> nope
<inv3nt0r> Or 3) If I create an EFI partition on SDB?
<magic_ninja> yep
<magic_ninja> 3
<inv3nt0r> LOL OK well that seems like my magic_ninja_ticket_to_success!
<magic_ninja> if you had just done an install, and not changed much, I would just reinstall
<inv3nt0r> Makes sense. Doing now.
<magic_ninja> let it wipe the disk and handle the partitioning for you.
<magic_ninja> I'm not sure if it is *required*, but I do /efi /boot then a separate / and /home
<inv3nt0r> mount: /dev/sda is already mounted or /mnt/sda busy
<inv3nt0r> why would I see that when sda isn't mounted?
<inv3nt0r> That was output from:      mount | grep sda
<inv3nt0r> Sorry my mistake
<inv3nt0r> Mount | grep sda returns null
<inv3nt0r> LOL sorry I should have mounted sda1
<inv3nt0r> I've lost it.
<inv3nt0r> As it appears, there is a fully functional installation in sda2
<jack> hi
<inv3nt0r> So I believe that I have gotten to the bottom of things. The EFI partition on /dev/sda is booting from /dev/sdj
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> hi
<inv3nt0r> JFox762: Hey
<inv3nt0r> JFox762: Do you happen to be from Canada?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> why?
<inv3nt0r> JFox762: OK way off, a strange coincidence then.
<kinghat> can I use Ubuntu server install disk expert mode on an Ubuntu desktop install?
<JFox762> is there such a thing as a gui Snap manager?
<sarnold> I think there's a software store or snap store or similar application
<Mirit> Howdy folks. I'm having some trouble dual-booting  Ubuntu and Windows 10 (With Win10 being the primary OS). I can't get the GRUB loader to show up when I boot the machine, it just loads straight into Windows. After researching a bit, I suspect it may be due to UEFI but I'm not 100% sure, and I can't seem to find a working solution. Could anyone hel
<Mirit> p a gal out? :)
<sarnold> Mirit: I think you need to restart windows -- shutting down windows these days just does a suspend or something similar
<sarnold> Mirit: I think there's a way to disable "fast reboot" in windows, but don't know if that's via the bios interface or windows interface
<Mirit> sarnold: I've tried rebooting a few times to no avail, but I'll take a peek into the fastboot and see if that solves it, thank you :)
<sarnold> Mirit: oh :( dang
<Mirit> No luck on the FastBoot front either... I did try this command to no avail as well: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<Mirit> To clarify, the command was accepted successfully but nothing has changed. It still boots straight into windows.
<sarnold> Mirit: ugh :(
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: any chance you're still around? this feels like something you're liable to have seen :) ^^
<Mirit> The BIOS on this machine seems pretty archaic too... Not many options.
<Mirit> Aha, I may have found a potential solution. I left Rufus at it's default settings, which was MBR for partition scheme. My disk is GPT though . Gonna rebuild the bootable stick and see if reinstalling it that way fixes it.
<sarnold> Mirit: hmm, you may need to disable UEFI or Secure Boot or both in order to head down that path
<sarnold> (my newish laptop wouldn't let me switch back to legacy booting until I disabled secure boot)
<Mirit> Perhaps, we'll see I guess, haha.
<sarnold> alright, cool, good luck :)
<Mirit> Ah, can I post a link to an image here? It's of my RUFUS settings.
<sarnold> Mirit: sure
<Mirit> https://i.imgur.com/L0ZtvEc.png This is what I've got it at now. Before it was "MBR" and "BIOS or UEFI"
<Bashing-om> Mirit: An observation " Format Options" I would suggest that as ext4 - Fat32 is a Windows file system.
<Mirit> Bashing-om I don't have that as an option. I only get FAT, FAT32, or NTFS. I'm creating the ISO on a windows system though so that's likely why.
<sarnold> heh I don't get windows.. which of those are active and which of those are disabled?
<Mirit> Don't worry, I don't get Linux :P  The whole thing is locked down because it was installing in that screenshot.  Everything there is active.
<sarnold> ahh okay
<Bashing-om> Mirit: Yeah - right - making up a liveUSB - then yes Fat32 is correct.
<Mirit> Erm, so I'm the top answer on this page for installing it properly https://askubuntu.com/questions/783654/how-to-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-hp-pavilion-g6 and I got to the part of making partitions in gparted, but it won't allow me to select Logical, only Primary. What gives?
<Mirit> I'm following* the top answer, rather.
<EriC^^> Mirit: gpt
<Mirit> Could you elaborate?
<EriC^^> Mirit: you're trying to dual boot?
<Mirit> Yep.
<EriC^^> Mirit: sounds like windows is installed in uefi mode
<Mirit> It is, it's Win10
<EriC^^> you have to install ubuntu in uefi mode as well
<Mirit> Yeah, I am. Check the uh, imgur link I sent a few messages ago.
<EriC^^> ah great
<Mirit> I accidentally had it set to MBR and BIOS or UEFI on my original attempt, but my disk is actually GPT, so I'm trying again with that.
<Mirit> For some reason though, gparted is graying out the Logical option. I'm gonna see if it lets me do it through the install menu instead.
<EriC^^> Mirit: alright, basically you have to shrink the windows install
<EriC^^> Mirit: did you shrink windows in windows disk management
<Mirit> I did yeah.
<Mirit> In the stackexchange post I linked, I pretty much did the asker's steps verbatim, except that I used RUFUS instead of Pen Drive Linux.
<EriC^^> Mirit: alright, just choose 'install alongside windows' in the installer and it should take car eof everything
<Mirit> Ah okay. I'm assuming it'll make Root about 20GB, detect my RAM and set the swap to the appropriate amount, and use the rest for /home?
<Mirit> Or will it just put everything in one partition? Seems it's putting it in one partition with the "Install alongside windows" option.
<EriC^^> yeah that's right
<EriC^^> swap is a swap file in ubuntu 18.04+
<Mirit> Ahh okay. The last time I touched Linux was like.. 2012 when I tried Mint haha.
<EriC^^> yeah some stuff changed a bit
<Mirit> And at the time, I had absolutely no idea what I was doing. I still don't ^^;
<EriC^^> :D
<Mirit> Groan. Still no GRUB2. I still load directly into windows.
<jakefb> Hi everyone, after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04 I am having an issue with systemd-modules-load
<jakefb> systemd-modules-load.service loaded failed failed    Load Kernel Modules
<jakefb> Is anyone available to help?
<sarnold> is there anything in dmesg? journalctl?
<sarnold> what modules are in /etc/modules* files? do those modules still make sense on 18.04?
<jakefb> sarnold: just saw your message
<jakefb> I had a look in journalctl, I think this is the problem:
<jakefb> Aug 08 23:38:03 soba.org.nz systemd-modules-load[1253]: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/4.14.135-rh164-20190731212002.xenU.x86_64/modules.dep.bin'
<jakefb> Aug 08 23:38:04 soba.org.nz loadkeys[1254]: Loading /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz
<jakefb> Aug 08 23:38:04 soba.org.nz systemd-modules-load[1253]: Failed to lookup alias 'acpiphp': Function not implemented
<jakefb> Couldn't write '1' to 'kernel/yama/ptrace_scope', ignoring: No such file or directory
<sarnold> jakefb: are you running a VPS of some sort? that kiund of looks like a redhat kernel version string
<jakefb> Yeah it's a VPS that I upgraded from 14.04 to 18.04
<TJ-> jakefb: looks like the hypervisor is providing the kernel, not you
<sarnold> jakefb: they may be selling you a container of some sort rather than a VM
<sarnold> jakefb: this might be fine, if you know that's what you're buying
<jakefb> oh okay
<sarnold> but it would explain why you can't load kernel modules
<TJ-> jakefb: if it's KVM based it can be done like that (the host provides the kernel and initrd) or KVM boots with your own bootloader and kernel
<jakefb> what does the acpiphp error mean? Seems like a php issue?
<TJ-> jakefb: ACPI PCI Hot Plug :)
<sarnold>  * ACPI PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver
<sarnold> aww
<jakefb> Ah right I see
<sarnold> man TJ-'s quick :)
<TJ-> man tj - page not found :)
<jakefb> so its probably safe to ignore these errors?
<jakefb> Should I disable the systemd systemd-modules-load.service?
<TJ-> jakefb: 'that depends' - on what you expect to do with it. It wouldn't give me confidence in the hoster if that is there standard deployment
<TJ-> s/there/their/
<jakefb> I'm trying to figure out which kernel modules it is trying to load
<jakefb> Doesn't seem like there are any
<jakefb> root@soba:/var/www/amember# lsmod
<jakefb> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1657 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<jakefb> Error: could not get list of modules: No such file or directory
<TJ-> jakefb: that service will only load modules that are listed in /etc/modules I think, so 'd want to know why there are modules in that list if the kernel is outside the guest
<jakefb> hmm not sure maybe it got added when Ubuntu was upgraded
<TJ-> jakefb: I cannot imagine needing acpiphp on a hosted virtual machine
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hello :) Is it possible to create an alias interface with systemd-networkd? I have a network interface named enp3s0 and I'd like an interface enp3s0:1 to affect another IP to id and run drkl on the same interface.
<jakefb> yeah that is true like you said if it's for PCI ports
<TJ-> Kendos-Kenlen: aliases are no longer used, that's a concept from ifupdown. Just add the IP address directly to the interface
<Kendos-Kenlen> TJ- I did that but it seems that drkl is not able to detect it. It only lists me the docker interface and I cannot select enp3s0 for the server and client.
<TJ-> Kendos-Kenlen: I'm not sure what drkl is
<Kendos-Kenlen> drbl* sorry. it's a server to run stuff through PXE such as Clonezilla (if I understand well).
<Kendos-Kenlen> I want to setup a dump system to avoid installing each of my machines manually and Clonezilla is the solution I found. Trying to set it up
<Kendos-Kenlen> https://drbl.org
<TJ-> Kendos-Kenlen: would adding an entirely new (virtual) ethernet interface be a solution?
<Kendos-Kenlen> I think so yes. I guess that if I bridge this interface to my enp3s0, it should work.
<TJ-> Kendos-Kenlen: I've not used drbl so not sure what/how it needs configuring
<TJ-> Kendos-Kenlen: well no, because you cannot (well not a great idea) assign an IP address to a slave interface of a bridge, so you'd be in the same situation trying to attach server and client to the bridge. I'd expect you just need to ensure routing table is correct
<Kendos-Kenlen> Okay, I understand. Seems a bit complicated but I'll try to do this. Thank you!
<Kendos-Kenlen> And if you know any dump tool easier to use than drbl/clonezilla, I am in!
<MrPlayfair> hi
<MrPlayfair> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bQtYHFyTXn/ can't update OS, prob got viruses been so long
<MrPlayfair> what should i do?
<EoflaOE> Hello. Looking at .config folder in my home folder, I saw a folder called gtk-4.0. Is it a sign that GNOME 4 will be released? And how can I get a package that created this folder that has settings.ini inside?
<EoflaOE> MrPlayFair: It's a certificate issue for your report that is hosted on opensuse.org. I don't think it's a virus.
<Mirit> Seems like the issue with GRUB not showing up is related to HP hardlocking their system to not allow other OS's to boot alongside Windows. I tried using rEFInd to no avail. I'm gonna just make a system image of Windows, make a system recovery disk, and just overwrite windows entirely. I'm not using it on that machine anyway.
<EoflaOE> MrPlayFair: You can either let them know that it's expired and should be renewed, or you can bypass the certificate check.
<MrPlayfair> i'll send an email
<EoflaOE> OK. In my opinion, bypassing certificate check is not good and may compromise your system, so better wait for them to renew.
<MrPlayfair> it has been like 4 months
<EoflaOE> Since it's expired? Or since they are told to renew?
<gst568923> Hi guys, I would like to know what is the equivalent of software-properties-gtk in the command line to switch the graphics card drivers?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: what are you trying to do these few days?
<MrPlayfair> i told them to hurry up or i will pursue them
<MrPlayfair> idk EoflaOE but like all my programs won't update because of this
<MrPlayfair> even some new ones won't install
<lotuspsychje> MrPlayfair: we actually dont really support external ppa's here
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I have a nvidia graphics card I installed the proprietary driver nividia-driver-390 but (as a supporter of open source software) I would like to switch to the nouveau driver. However, before making the switch I need to extract the firmware blob for h264 video acceleration
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: extract the firmware blob? to fallback to nouveau just: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I installed ubuntu 19.04 from scratch and ubuntu installed both the nvidia-driver-390 package and the nouveau package. I would like to know if I click on nouveau with the software-properties-gtk program, the nvidia-driver-390 package is removed or only a driver switch is made
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: if you use software center GUI its a driver switch and can switch back if you want
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: if you use purge on nvidia versions, you uninstall them and have the choice to install the version you want from the repo (or ubuntu graphocs ppa)
<gst568923> lotuspsychje so software-properties-gtk with  the nvidia-driver-390 driver is not removed, only switch?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: yes, thats the tab additional drivers, you can switch between what shows in the list
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: is there a reason you want to use nouveau?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje yes, I think that the success of a product (software / hardware) is done by users who use it, so if each of us used only free software, perhaps vendors will be convinced to release their open drivers, perhaps developing them with a platform like github / gitlab
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: what kind of card chipset do you have?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje nvidia GF119 [geforce gt 705]
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: ok, good luck!
<gst568923> lotuspsychje the equivalent on the terminal of the software-properties-gtk software switch driver which would it be?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: to fallback to nouveau: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<gst568923> lotuspsychje no the uninstall, the switch I mean
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: this is the proper solution to goto nouveau
<gst568923> lotuspsychje yes, but before you told me that software-properties-gtk does the switch without removing ...
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: if you are on nouveau, and want the nvidia driver again, sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: or, ubuntu-drivers autoinstall to install most reccomended nvidia version
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I know this, I wanted to know how to make the switch without removing
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: i dont think there's a magic red button cli to switch between nouveau/nvidia
<gst568923> lotuspsychje you said it yourself: `yes, thats the tab additional drivers, you can switch between what shows in the list`
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: GUI yes
<gst568923> lotuspsychje but the gui will refer to commands on the terminal I suppose
<lotuspsychje> unless theres a software-properties-gtk cli trick, but i dont know it
<chull> I'm guessing my husband needs another repository. His hard drive died and this is the backup. I tried to get 'tracet' and got: Canon TS8120
<chull> oops E: Unable to locate package tracert
<gst568923> however, another problem I'm having with ubuntu 19.04 is that wpa-supplicant probably wasn't compiled with PMF (Protected Management Frame) support, leaving its users exposed to wifi client authentication attacks
<gst568923> ... deauthentication...
<PMunch> Hi I started an apt update on a server while I went to a meeting. When I got back it was asking me a question about /boot/grub/menu.lst but the SSH connection had timed out. Now I can't run apt upgrade because the lock is already taken. Is there a way to resume my previous upgrade?
<CoolerZ> hello
<CoolerZ> can i use this with hexchat on ubuntu 18.04? https://github.com/horst3180/Vertex-theme
<CoolerZ> is gtk supported?
<CoolerZ> hmm https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=vertex-theme
<CoolerZ> no ubuntu 18.04
<gst568923> ?
<PMunch> CoolerZ, you can just install in manually
<pengulin> Hi guys. Can someone help me? I'm trying to start a second X server on Lubuntu 16.04 so I can switch between them with Ctrl+Alt+F7/F8. Everything I found so far is for older versions and doesn't work.
<CoolerZ> PMunch, how
<CoolerZ> ?
<neure> hi
<neure> is it possible to boot latest macbooks to ubuntu natively (not virtual machine)?
<CoolerZ> well? PMunch it says ubuntu 16.04 on the manual installation page
<PMunch> No it doesn't? https://github.com/horst3180/Vertex-theme#installation under the "Packages" section is a "Manual Installation" section
<PMunch> Basically just download one of the releases from here: github.com/horst3180/Vertex-theme/releases
<PMunch> Then run "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr" and "sudo make install" in a shell in that folder
<CoolerZ> why? https://bpaste.net/raw/LQIL
<CoolerZ> what do you mean "not going to be installed"
<CoolerZ> does it expect me to type in the name of every dependency when I use apt-get install?
<Cheez> you have conflicting requirements
<Cheez> you might have to do a dist-upgrade first (but should probably understand what is conflicting with what first)
<CoolerZ> Cheez, how so
<CoolerZ> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<CoolerZ> I have "held"?
<CoolerZ> I have installed?
<Cheez> you have something installed that requires version x of a lib and are trying to install something that requires version y of a lib
<Cheez> it can't install the new thing because version x is installed and so it cant upgrade to version y
<CoolerZ> fine whatever
<CoolerZ> just install vertex-theme
<CoolerZ> Cheez, that error message doesn't metion any specific version
<CoolerZ> It just says the package names
<CoolerZ> the 2nd one even says >=1.9.91 so it should be easy to update
<CoolerZ> upgrade
<MrPlayfair> is lubuntu being discontinued?
<gst568923> guys, when I disconnect usb device from ubuntu I right click on umount and than I open gnome-disk-utility to turn off the device. It would be useful to implement a shortcut `Unmount & turn off 'which dismounts the device and then turns it off
<furycd001> HI Guys.. Wondering if someone could help me here. I'm using feh as my image viewer, but whenever I open an image the window doesn't resize to fit the image & I'm left with an ugly border / baclground either side of the image.
<furycd001> Here's a screenshot of what I mean / see >> http://i.imgur.com/RFn9CUk.png <<
<furycd001> When an image is open in feh I can right click on the image and select File then Resize Window, but I would like that to be done automatically every time I open an image.
<furycd001> I have tried creating a theme file in /.config/feh/themes adding in >> feh --scale-down --borderless --auto-zoom << but nothing seemed to change. Could someone assist me please....
<PMunch> furycd001, try to run "feh -Tfeh <some image>" in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> MrPlayfair: no
<miu5> hi, where can i find out what kernel ubuntu-16.04.4-server-amd64.iso ships with by default?
<MrCrackPot> MrPlayfair, they just switched to Qt for the DM
<lotuspsychje> miu5: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know
<furycd001> @PMunch just tried that and still got the same result....
<furycd001> Had to right click on the image still to resize the window....
<lotuspsychje> !bug | gst568923 wishlist
<ubottu> gst568923 wishlist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tahapy> hi guys anyone suggest for live background in ubuntu ? My ubuntu is 18.04
<MrCrackPot> miu5, i believe the default kernal was 4.4
<PMunch> furycd001, strange works fine for me
<PMunch> Or wait, what is the path you tried to add the theme in?
<PMunch> Is in actually /.config/feh/themes or /home/<username>/.config/feh/themes
<furycd001> This is a fresh install done yesterday. Worked fine in my previous 16.04.06 install. Strange....
<furycd001> full path is >> /home/furycd001/.config/feh/themes <<
<PMunch> Ah, just realized that this is probably because I use a tiling window manager
<PMunch> So the window w/h probably behaves differently for me anyways
<furycd001> Yea that could be why lol. I'm using xfce....
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I have try `https://launchpad.net/projects?text=%22Espelli+volume%22&search=Find+a+Project` to find source code of the command `Espelli volume` in english `Eject volume` but is not found!
<gst568923> lotuspsychje where is stored `Eject volume` and `Unmount` right click menu on xfce?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: if you have a question, please adress to the channel instead of highlighting me please
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: if volunteers know, they will answer you ok
<gst568923> lotuspsychje ok but in this channel many users appear but few answer the questions (except you)
<miu5> MrCrackPot, 4.4 is the exact kernel?
<lotuspsychje> patience is golden gst568923
<MrCrackPot> miu5 yep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<MrCrackPot> ah sorry i didnt see your .4 on the end miu5 its 4.13
<MrCrackPot> sorry about that
<SpeCon> hello. Since i connected my ubuntu laptop with hdmi to a tv i am not able to hear sound anymore WITHOUT the hdmi in youtube video's
<SpeCon> testing the speakers in the control panel => sound ( left and right) works
<EriC^^> SpeCon: try switching the input back to speakers
<SpeCon> when i connected the HDMI to the tv i set output sound to TV screen
<EriC^^> (click on speakers under output)
<SpeCon> EriC^^, its already set to speakers
<EriC^^> SpeCon: try messing with "pavucontrol"
<SpeCon> i can hear sound here on HexChat without problems only youtube doesn't work
<SpeCon> i think pavucontrol is not installed...
<EriC^^> SpeCon: install it, the browser output should show up under playback
<SpeCon> okay
<SpeCon> its installing true terminal atm
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, https://askubuntu.com/questions/961056/how-to-automatically-power-off-usb-devices-after-unmounting
<SpeCon> EriC^^,  i'm now in pavucontrol
<MrCrackPot> often times we wont answer if someone is seen as not googling first
<SpeCon> i already googled it up before i came here
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, if you would like answers faster better to google your problem try something first then post errors and what you have tried. we'd be more inclined to help otherwise we are spoon feeding and that doesnt help anyone
<SpeCon> anyhow in pavucontrol i can see in the output internal sound digital stereo HDMI unplugged
<SpeCon> i cannot set it to the speakers ;)
<SpeCon> OLAAA
<SpeCon> found it :)
<MrCrackPot> SpeCon, my answer was directed to someone else hehe your ok hahaha
<SpeCon> in configuration tab i switched off the internal sound to profile NONE
<gst568923> MrCrackPot thanks :D  I have already search on google but perhaps I have entered a keyword wrong
<SpeCon> anyhow thanks for the tip about pavucontrol
<SpeCon> and actually i always google it up but i come here to ask for a second opinion. Because i'm not a real PRO in linux ;)
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, my google was "power off a device after umount"
<niid> has anyone tried installing gnome > 3.28 on ubuntu 18.04?
<niid> is it possible?
<gst568923> MrCrackPot double quotes help a lot!
<MrCrackPot> to be honest this is a little off topic here but in general when googling your going to need to try at least 3 - 10 changes of the order of words etc
<EriC^^> SpeCon: great, no problem
<gst568923> MrCrackPot I have a doubt about the script: the first command is udisksctl unmount -b $1 and the second command is udisksctl power-off -b $1 but in this guide `https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/178638/eject-safely-remove-vs-umount` umount required sda1 poweroff sda device
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, $1 would be the first arg supplied to the script sda and sda1 are the drive sda and partition sda1 these will change depending on your system for example if i were to close my hdd it would be unmount -b sdc1 and udisksctl power-off -b sdca
<MrCrackPot> the script removes the 1 at the end or 2 or 3 etc etc etc
<MrCrackPot> so you would unmount the drive number sd?? then power off the drive sd?
<MrCrackPot> to find your device use lsblk
<MrCrackPot> this is basic linux stuff
<gst568923> I have try this command udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdb1 && udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdb and works but I should fix the script for recognize sdb1 and sdb
<gst568923> I can run  `udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdb` ?
<EriC^^> gst568923: i dont think so
<EriC^^> you unmount a fs not a disk
<EriC^^> gst568923: for a script you want to use uuid's instead of sda sdb etc
<gst568923> EriC^^ wait let's start from the assumption that I have to create a menu entry for xfce, to take as a parameter the device to be passed to the script, I'm reading this guide .. https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry -spec-latest.html
<gst568923> `https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html`
<EriC^^> so the user is sure it's sdb not sda sdc etc?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<niid> hi
<pragmaticenigma> hello niid
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, sorry i went to the gym you should create the script to accept an arguement as it may not always be sda1 or sda
<MrCrackPot> and as eric mentioned your better off using uuid's but thats a little advanced for you. in the script you could have it print lsblk output to the terminal before it asks you for the fs to unmount and then the drive to power off
<gst568923> MrCrackPot the script is to be fixed and should I create a xfce menu entry that appears when right click on usb devices
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, thats up to you but with that im not sure exactly where you would need to edit. personally i create a bunch of scripts and but them in folder called sys-admin-scripts then i use sym links to place them in user bin so i can just use it in terminal
<MrCrackPot> if your going to add it to the right click entry menu the script is going to need to be a little more advanced as in your going to need that right click entry to not only get the name of the fs but also the drive
<MrCrackPot> and if that drive has many fs on it your going to want to unmount all fs before powering down
<gst568923> MrCrackPot with
<gst568923> MrCrackPot with an example code is comprehensive
<TJ-> gst568923: are you trying to power down a block storage device?
<gst568923> MrCrackPot another user tell me to use uuid otherwise of sdb sdb1 ...
<MrCrackPot> yer he's right
<gst568923> TJ- https://pastebin.com/uCXpkhM2
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, that script is only good for terminal use
<MrCrackPot> as i said if you want to add it to the right click menu it needs to be more comprehensive
<MrCrackPot> you need to automatically find all fs attached to that drive unmount all fs then power off the drive
<gst568923> I traditionally when I have to disconnect a usb device I click with the right button on the device mounted on the desktop and I click on the "unmount" item then I have to open gnome-disk-utility and turn off the device before physically detaching it. An automated procedure would be convenient for everyone ps: this is a lack of ubuntu
<MrCrackPot> also that script needs to have some checks in it too. you need to check that the drive is unmounted and that there are no other fs attached to the drive
<TJ-> gst568923: in the file-manager, bring up the context menu of the device (right-click on it) and choose "eject"
<gst568923> MrCrackPot right
<MrCrackPot> gst568923, not really as your assuming that the drive only has one fs. typically my drives have 3 to 4 fs attached
<MrCrackPot> TJ that only unmounts the drive he wants to cut power to the drive also
<TJ-> MrCrackPot: no, it ejects the device from the USB bus
<TJ-> There are usually two options, "unmount" and "eject"
<gst568923> TJ- "eject" unmount && poweroff the device?
<MrCrackPot> no way sorry TJ. gst568923 hes right
<MrCrackPot> i've never used gui to mount devises
<gst568923> MrCrackPot "eject" menu entry also appears me, this command does it only serve to eject the cd / dvd and sd cards?
<MrCrackPot> eject unmounts then powers off the device or ejects the cd. sd cards you have to pull out unless you have a fancy card reader that pushes them out
<MrCrackPot> other than that and sd card is a usb stick or hdd really
<gst568923> MrCrackPot I have a sdcard reader integrated in the desktop pc, and if I remember correctly when turning off an sdcard the gnome-disk-utility poweroff button does not work and I can only click on eject
<gst568923> MrCrackPot Now, I have insereted a usb stick on pc and I cliccked on "eject" but in gnome-disk-utility the entry of usb stick remains ... :(
<gst568923> MrCrackPot unmount but not poweroff
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: There is no need to "power down" a usb stick to remove it from the computer. I regularly use "unmount" and/or "eject" to remove my USB sticks from my machine and have never experienced any issues. You don't have to do that process in Windows, I don't know why you think it is necessary to do it in Linux/Ubuntu
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma you're wrong on windows when you click "safe hardware removal" the LEDs on the flash drive turn off on linux no (if you don't do the poweroff). As you are telling me, probably nothing happens but I feel more secure when I click on poweroff especially if I have backup devices
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: The important thing is to flush any data that is in caches to disk. That is the purpose of both the Windows' "Safe Hardware Removal" and Linux "eject/unmount" commands. I have plenty of drives that leave their light on when I've unmount/ejected them. I have never lost data or corrupted a disk so long as I remember to always unmount. The extra steps you are taking, and the effort to design a tool to automate the process
<pragmaticenigma> (specific to one device) is completely unnecessary, and probably why the volunteers here appear to have difficulty in understanding what it is you are trying to accomplish.
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma then explain to me why the gnome-disk-utility developers have implemented the "poweroff" button.
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: eSata
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma ok, but it also works on other usb devices (tested)
<gst568923> hdd usb...
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma however, I don't think it is expensive for ubuntu developers to add an optional "Unmount & poweroff" button
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: because you're completely ignoring the fact that those developers have been at this for over 2 decades and probably have a lot more experience on the topic than you or I would
<JimBuntu> gst568923, request a change or contribute the change in that case. This isn't the #ubuntu-discuss channel though. Probably lots of people happy to discuss over there.
<pomeha> hello. What should I man to create systemd service?
<pragmaticenigma> pomeha: The internet, use a web search, look for a tutorial
<tomreyn> systemd.service(5)
<JimBuntu> pomeha, man systemd.service
<gst568923> I think that users' suggestions (even if they are optional) should be heard by the ubuntu community
<JimBuntu> gst568923, sure, but this isn't 'the community', this is the volunteer support channel. Otherwise, I 100% agree.
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: And the proper place to do that is https://launchpad.net/ with instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<escanor> Hello everyone
<tomreyn> hi there
<escanor> I have install ubuntu 18.04 Lts on hp laptop
<escanor> Its showing no wifi adapter found
<gst568923> JimBuntu I have not installed ubuntu 19.04 since much, in the #ubuntu channel we can discuss know-how ....
<gst568923> ?
<pomeha> tomreyn: JimBuntu: thanks, that helped!
<gst568923> escanor install last version 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: this channel is for support, on the official Ubuntu flavors and software packages distributed through official Ubuntu and Canonical distribution networks.
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: please dont advice another ubuntu release for a wifi problem like that
<tomreyn> escanor: please run and post:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> escanor: this should output just one line, don'T post more than that, please
<escanor> sure
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma can I talk about wpa-supplicant (on xubuntu 19.04) that doesn't support PMF?
<eraserpencil1> would someone help me figure out where in apt is my config wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RzYPS5ZWJJ/
<tomreyn> gst568923: the channel topic points to documentation on what's on- and offtopic for this channel. discussing what is on- and offtopic here is not a topic of this channel.
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: There is an issue with one of the PPAs you have installed. You will have to seek help from them as they're responsible for their own PPA maintenance
<gst568923> tomreyn by "Official Ubuntu Support Channel" do you intend to assist with problems?
<eraserpencil1> hmmm...i thought so, but i couldnt figure out which ppa
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: apparently ouy had nvidia cuda packages placed at /var/cuda-repo-9-0-local - and you still have something in your apt sources point to "deb file:/var/cuda-repo-9-0-local/" ... now
<escanor> tomreyn: I tried to run the command given by you
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: those apt sources are configured in /etc/apt/soures.list*
<escanor> it does not give any output
<tomreyn> escanor: hmm, ok. does this system currently have internet access by other means?
<escanor> yup tp link wireless adapter
<gst568923> `NetworkManager[2484]: <error> [1565540331.2640] device (wlxe8de271e366c): Activation: (wifi) couldn't build wireless configuration: 802-11-wireless-security: Supplicant does not support PMF`
<tomreyn> escanor: good. please have your system update information on PCI(e) and USB device IDs:  sudo update-pciids; sudo update-usbids
<frib> I want to use bind9 for a local DNS server but resolv.conf is continually overwritten -- what is the best way to resolve this? (so far I have tried editing NetworkManager's config file and setting i+ on resolv.conf and neither has worked)
<tomreyn> escanor: once this is done, please run:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lspci -knn;lsusb;)
<gst568923> ps: my wifi card && my wifi modem-router support PMF
<escanor> tomreyn: sure
<pragmaticenigma> gst568923: PMF is not widely supported as current implementations are buggy, which is why it isn't included or activated by default. The requirements for both the device and access point include having both having the needed cipher suite required for communication. If either does not, it will error out. The opensource community has a limited set of supported cipher suites, which is why it's not enabled by default. Aside from the
<pragmaticenigma> fact that has already been proven ineffective against MITM attacks.
<tomreyn> escanor: the "lspci" command lists PCI(e) connected devices the linux kernel detected on your system, the "lsusb" device lists USB connected devices the linux kernel detected on your system. and nc termbin.com 9999 will make sure these lists are posted online at termbin.com, a so-called !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | escanor
<ubottu> escanor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ^ thisis just FYI
<escanor> i think i have port blocked by firewall
<tomreyn> outbound TCP port 9999 is blocked, you mean?
<gst568923> pragmaticenigma it seems strange to me what you are saying, because I tried to enable it on windwos and it works perfectly against a deauthentication attack while trying it on ubuntu the wifi clients connected to the AP are easily disconnected (for me this is a DoS attack)
<escanor> tomreyn: hey i connected to different network and its working
<escanor> https://termbin.com/l3le
<escanor> Please have a look
<tomreyn> escanor: what is "it" that is now working, the internal wifi adapter or posting the information i suggested you should post?
<cmg0x1e> so... i've got a unkown program/pid forwarding a port, and I can't seem to kill it?
<cmg0x1e> it shows up in netstat with no pid, it's state is LISTEN
<escanor> tomreyn: This is the information you asked https://termbin.com/l3le
<escanor> My problem is my internal wifi adapter is not working
<escanor> Under settings i get wifi adapter not found
<jeremy31> escanor:  is secure boot disabled?
<escanor> yes
<tomreyn> jeremy31: escanor lacks the b43 driver, i guess? or firmware? i can't tell which package is required.
<jeremy31> Bcmwl is needed
<tomreyn> there is broadcom-sta-dkms b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<escanor> ok how can i install that
<jeremy31> escanor:   sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms
<tomreyn> broadcom-sta-dkms does not depend on firmware-b43-installer
<tomreyn> (in terms of package dependencies)
<escanor> tomreyn: Currently i am installing the package suggested by you :)
<escanor> But i would also like to mention earlier i have followed the given link
<escanor> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/08/no-wifi-adapter-found-hp-laptops-ubuntu-18-04/
<jeremy31> tomreyn: that wifi uses wl and blacklists the kernel modules
<tomreyn> escanor: hmm not sure which package and link you mean. i suggest you work with jeremy31, though, he's more into wifi than i am.
<jeremy31> escanor:  that just covers realtek devices
<escanor> you saw the link
<jeremy31> escanor:  a few times
<escanor> ok :)   What will i have to do after the package is installed ?
<escanor> Currently its installing
<tomreyn> please explain exactly what you are doing, "it", "this" and "the package" is not very useful, even if those were specified before.
<tomreyn> (i.e. provide the very command you are running)
<jeremy31> escanor: when it is finished, reboot
<escanor> jeremy31: sure
<escanor> tomreyn: thanks a lot
<escanor> Please who was the other person helping need to thank him :)
<escanor> I just got disconnected so lost the chat
<OerHeks> escanor, have fun!
<escanor> Guys exactly what was the issue
<escanor> I downloaded a package and it started running
<escanor> apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms
<escanor> Can you please explain how was this link with my issue
<OerHeks> broadcom-sta-dkmsbuilds the driver against your current kernel, and the dkms part does that again agains any newer kernel you recieve
<OerHeks> that is all
<escanor> OerHeks: Very clear and straightforward thanks for the explanation
<escanor> One last query i need to change my username
<escanor> I changed it in settings in ui but the terminal still shows the old username
<OerHeks> logout & login again, that would solve it in a new session
<cmg0x1e> i've got two ports that are open, reverse forwarded, but they're dead, i've killed all the users, no luck... any ideas?
<cmg0x1e> port 25510 & 25511, were reverse forwarded over ssh
<tomreyn> escanor: jeremy was the other person. the reason you need to build the drivers for your kernel is that there are no fully free (as in libre) drivers for your internal broadcom wireless chipset.
<tomreyn> i.e. buy different hardware next time if you have a choice.
<escanor> tomreyn: what i downloaded was not for free
<tomreyn> escanor: i do not understand what you are trying to say with this statement.
<tomreyn> cmg0x1e: do you mean ssh -R ?
<escanor> tomreyn: Sorry for that i understood what you said
<tomreyn> :) great.
<escanor> Some driver are not included in the kernel package so we have to build them separately
<tomreyn> cmg0x1e: if so, are you certain that's what you need in your situation?
<tomreyn> escanor: correct. some drivers cannot be included in the kernel because of proprietary licensing.
<escanor> ok
<tomreyn> drivers for other wireless devices are included in the kernel and those devices will then work out of the box
<tomreyn> (those may still depend on proprietary firmwares)
<escanor> thanks thanks for the clarity
<bug_sniper> how do you put "cpulimit -l 25" into /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop so that firefox doesn't use all your cpu?
<escanor> I have to rename my current username and i am following below link is it correct
<escanor> https://askubuntu.com/questions/558669/renaming-user-name
<bug_sniper> when I put it in front of firefox in the Exec lines, firefox appears in the top bar but doesn't finish loading
<OerHeks> bug_sniper, something like this? exec=/bin/bash -c 'cpulimit -l 25; firefox %u'   >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/981263/adding-a-custom-quicklist-entry-to-a-desktop-file
<escanor> thanks guys :)
<tomreyn> escanor: this should work. however, you will not be able to log out of your user unless you create another user and login as this beforehand, or unless you bring the system into single user mode and login as root.
<tomreyn> escanor: also instead of ctrl-alt-f1 you may need to press ctrl-alt-f3
<escanor> thanks for the info
<tomreyn> escanor: i suggest you create another temporary but administrative user first, and (logout from your standard user and) login as this temporary user (which you need to remove in the end, once you logged in ad your renamed standard user again). this should make it easier.
<nikolam> I would like tho knjwo how to set up second Radeon graphics, I have just put in Radeon R8750 in (previously also installed Nvidia 9800GT)
<nikolam> I can't see second graphics under monitors (I use Xfce)
<bug_sniper> That worked. Not sure how but it did.
<bug_sniper> thank you
<OerHeks> bug_sniper, have fun
<tomreyn> nikolam: you must be mixing things up there, radeon is an amd (previously ati) series
<tomreyn> nikolam: actually not, sorry, i just read this wrong
<nikolam> Nvidia 9800gt works like befora, but no image on DVi->VGA adapter on Radeon R7850
<nikolam> tomreyn, I suppose 7850 is GCN1 and shoudl be supported with open drivers form AMD?
<tomreyn> nikolam: what'S the output of   cat /proc/cmdline
<nikolam> $ cat /proc/cmdline
<nikolam> BOOT_IMAGE=/@/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-25-generic root=UUID=694e1dc2-cb40-43c2-bebe-1c77630efbc9 ro rootflags=subvol=@ quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<nikolam> it's 19.04
<tomreyn> nikolam: for the nvidia card, do you use the proprietary "nvidia" driver or the open source "nouveau" one?
<tomreyn> lspci -nn   should tell
<tomreyn> lspci -knn   should tell
<nikolam> tomreyn, proprietary nvidia, I installed it on 18.04 and after update to 18.10 and 19.04 is basically stayed the same binaries for Nvidia
<tomreyn> nikolam: are you using the proprietary drivers as packaged in ubuntu, or did you download them from nvidia.com?
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/TGUknkjA
<nikolam> tomreyn, I installed it form nvidia site.. but was in the time of 18.04 but yes, from nvidia site
<OerHeks> #77  Kernel driver in use: radeon  #84 Kernel driver in use: nvidia ,, i guess the dvi > vga part is bugging
<BluesKaj> website drivers will break your system since they aren't supported by kernel updates/upgrades
<nikolam> ok, I have put in HDMI-> VGA adapter and I got vertical srtipes in color
<tomreyn> nikolam: i think we only support the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers here. DVI -> VGA adapters often create problems.
<OerHeks> maybe that setup needs a bold boot? seen that before with laptops..
<OerHeks> c/bold/cold
<tomreyn> nikolam: also note that the nvidia driver may require user mode setting (UMS) while radeon and amdgpu drivers prefer (maybe require by now) kernel mode setting (KMS)
<xtacie> Good morning everyone. Quick q.. reading the topic above leads me to wonder if "lubuntu" is an official flavor?
<OerHeks> xtacie, yes, for decades
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<nikolam> ok, I will see to then start ubuntu nvidia drivers
<nikolam> Maybe it would be fat chance then to use both cards at the same time
<nikolam> xubuntu here
<xtacie> Ok, ty. a bit new to it and had an old netbook laying around so i figured id learn something new
<nikolam> and will do one more reboot.
<CAKE> help sudo apt install cowsayE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tomreyn> "reboot" is a warm boot
<OerHeks> lubuntu is lightweight, but xubuntu or mate are pretty workable too
<CAKE> I get this error too dang often
<nikolam> xtacie, learn first if nbook is 32-bit of 64-bit cpu, since with 32-bit you will very soon be out of luck for support
<OerHeks> CAKE, after boot, ubuntu checks for unattended updates
<xtacie> its 64bit
<nikolam> tomreyn, sure, will do cold reboot
<OerHeks> it is annoying, but it should work in a few minutes
<dreugeworst> Hi all, I have a machine with Ubuntu Server 18.04 installed, and am trying to replace systemd-resolved. I've installed resolvconf, network-manager and dnsmasq. It seems to delegate to dnsmasq just fine, and it seems in turn to call to resolvconf, but resolvconf doesn't work. systemd-resolved found the network dns server fine, but resolvconf only works if I add, say, 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf.d/head. anyone know what might be up?
<pragmaticenigma> dreugeworst: Might be better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<CAKE> How do I turn off this update thing OerHeks
<OerHeks> update settings > 'download and install automatic' to 'display immediatly' // automatic check.. i would keep that
<xtacie> Could anyone suggest a decent gui for iptables management and maybe realtime connections or log? Im using ufw+gufw now and was looking at firestarter.. ive been looking on google and havent found too much
<tomreyn> !server | dreugeworst
<ubottu> dreugeworst: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<CAKE> im in kubuntu OerHeks
<CAKE> ##kubuntu is probably dead
<tomreyn> CAKE: how would you know, you're not even in ##kubuntu
<dreugeworst> pragmaticenigma, tomreyn: thanks, will check there
<CAKE> I said probably
<pragmaticenigma> that and the channel is #kubuntu no ##kubuntu ... makes a big difference
<CAKE> oh
<OerHeks> sure kde gives update options too..
<CAKE> jesus all they said was to google systemctl
<CAKE> I thought linux was supposed to be good
<CAKE> taking half an hour (and it still is not fixed) is not good
<krintax56> Guys, I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on HP DL380 G6 using ethernet. During setup when I go to Network connections and configure to use DHCP it says timed out. Now I configured DHCP IPv4 to be manual but I can only "Continue without network". Help!
<ioria> krintax56, or a bug or you need a router restart ....
<krintax56> No, I have installed CentOS and have no issues.
<krintax56> https://imgur.com/a/RoWKQdl
<pragmaticenigma> krintax56: Make sure the computer is actually connected via ethernet and that the connection is working?
<xtacie> yeah and not in the ilo port lol
<xtacie> ive done that one before
<krintax56> Yes, is it connected, using the Ethernet 1 port.
<krintax56> I installed CentOS and it was working, but now I can't install Ubuntu..
<pragmaticenigma> krintax56: Not familiar with that setup screen... what install image media are you using?
<ioria> krintax56, is that the server edition ?
<krintax56> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<krintax56> Serve
<krintax56> Server
<krintax56> ubuntu-18.04.3-live-server-amd64
<pragmaticenigma> krintax56: You may receive better support from #ubuntu-server ... this channel is a little more focused on desktop
<xtacie> did u happen to plug the cable in after you got into the setup screen or did you boot with it already connected
<ioria> krintax56, did you set the 'search domain'  ?
<krintax56> No, I did not setup the search domain.
<ioria> krintax56, you can try the not-live version
<krintax56> xtacie I haven't removed the cable
<krintax56> I boot with already cibbected
<laffer> hey
<krintax56> Opps, was chatting in wrong chat support
<leftyfb> krintax56: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.3/release/ubuntu-18.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<xtacie> i would finish the install and then attempt to configure the int
<xtacie> after install u could try sudo dhclient eht0  or whatever ur int is
<krintax56> leftyfb downloading it, will try to install it.
<BluesKaj> !u | xtacie
<ubottu> xtacie: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<laffer> I got in the main menu of ubuntu budgie 19.04 a duplicate entry of "Other", at the bottom, as seen here https://pasteboard.co/IsFHcd9.png . It doesn't appear in the menu editor to edit, nor in /usr/share/applications/[appname].desktop. I've tried budgie-panel --reset --replace & but it didn't work.
<laffer> oh. it has a shortcut inside of it that I created but can't find it anywhere
<ioria> laffer,   have you checked  ~/.local/share/applications   ?
<nikolam> I have uninstalled nvidia driver (seems there were ubuntu-provided nvidia driver) and now I have image on both nvidia 9800GT and Radeon R7850 , both DVI->VGA.
<nikolam> nvidia now uses nouveau
<nikolam> will see to make Radeon main one and if it can work with nvidia driver on second, but I would like to test Radeon with some burning 3D test
<nikolam> Also if I pull DVI->VGA adapter during the work, seems like X server is freezing (or driver, freezing)
<laffer> ioria, found it. it was there.
<laffer> ioria,  thanks
<ioria> ok
<nikolam> I made Radeon 7850 primary card by moving it to first PCI-E slot and setting it in display settings (Xfce) as primary. Nvidia 9800GT is now secondary but using nouveau driver
<nikolam> I wonder will Nvidia work if I install proprietary driver coming from Ubuntu
<nikolam> Also I would like to torture-test AMD 7850 graphics , any suggestion?
<xtacie> google GPUTest
<xtacie> or furmark
<nikolam> isn't furmark MS windows-only?
<nikolam> thanks for GPUTest, xtacie
<xtacie> i  thought furmark had cross plat. version
<xtacie> np
<s3nd1v0g1us> how can i resolve this: sudo: unable to resolve host: Name or service not known
<leftyfb> s3nd1v0g1us: looks like you don't have an entry for your machine's hostname in /etc/hosts
<nikolam> I see now GPUTest have 'furmark' option inside of it
<s3nd1v0g1us> which needs to be altered? 127.0.0.1 localhost to 127.0.0.1 hostname?
<leftyfb> s3nd1v0g1us: hostname
<s3nd1v0g1us> so change localhost to whatever my hostname is then?
<s3nd1v0g1us> i wonder how hosts became hinky.
<leftyfb> s3nd1v0g1us: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6YC8qfWtXh/
<s3nd1v0g1us> fixed it.
<s3nd1v0g1us> localhost had to stay the same, but i altered the other entry for 127.0.0.1 and that resolved. thx
<s3nd1v0g1us> god i love linux
<n_v83r> right
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I was thinking of installing fluxbox on my ubuntu mate 18.04 laptop.  If I decide I don't like it, do I just do an apt-get remove --purge fluxbox, then reboot?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> or maybe /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<OerHeks> maybe reinstall
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I guess I could uninstall fluxbox, then restore default gnome: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/06/reset-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-18-04/
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<n_v83r> agreed, maybe fire up a vm with fluxbox first to see if you like it.
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> i see there is still python3.5/site-packages in /usr/local/lib
<seven-eleven> can I just remove python3.5? because now i have python3.6
<kxsl> what do i look for when ubuntu is stopping at emergency shell? nothing in the journal looks like a problem. ubuntu usb boots fine
<n_v83r> @kxsl see if this article helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/685946/how-to-exit-emergency-mode-and-boot-to-default-mode
<Sven_vB> can I launch a GUI program with a different keymap than my X session default?
<pmart> are new package versions published on {codename}-updates repository going to be eventually in {codename} repository so they get covered by unattended-upgrades?
<pmart> on debian this happens during point releases
<Sven_vB> looks like people had my problem for years but Linux just can't do it. :(
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, never heard of it either
<Sven_vB> some suggest autokey could do it but it seems ubuntu doesn't have that.
<kxsl> n_v83r, I'm checking again, but I think everything mounted
<kxsl> n_v83r, everything present mounted
<leonardus> when Software Updater says "Ubuntu Base", what is it actually updating?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, the keymap is interpreted before it's ever passed to the program. What you could try is launching a background X session with your alternative keymap, then passing it through to a window in your main X session.
<n_v83r> kxsl: have you checked that the disk isnt corupted despite it mounting?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, thanks for the idea! how would I pass it through?
<Sven_vB> also, might it be easier to hook the process (like with LD_PRELOAD) and modify what keystroke it receives?
<OerHeks> leonardus, it gives the option what packages, no?
<OerHeks> really a strange question, as softwarecenter spawns the list
<kxsl> n_v83r, with fsck or smart, or something else?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, a couple of ways; ssh -Y localhost is weird but should work
<lordcirth> There's probably a way to do it without ssh but I don't know one off the top of my head
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, thanks!
<lordcirth> Hmm, I'm actually not sure if your keymap will take effect if you x-forward the window
<lordcirth> VNC to localhost should have it take effect, but might be slower?
<Sven_vB> I'll probably just make a modified version of the target program for now, as I fear the RAM usage of an extra X and the startup delay when using SSH.
<lordcirth> Yeah, it wouldn't be the fastest.
<n_v83r> kxsl: ah! it's called boot repair. you can boot off your usb thumb drive and install it, here is a help file help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Habbie> Sven_vB, lordcirth, Xnest then?
<lordcirth> Habbie, never heard of it - thanks!
<Sven_vB> the package description says "Use of the Xephyr X server instead of Xnest is recommended."
<Sven_vB> thanks for the hint though!
<MoxygeRen> I have this recently installed ubuntu box
<MoxygeRen> I was on a website for a few time... i let it for minutes and then when i came back this Website is marked as Potential Security Issue
<MoxygeRen> It says that the encryption certificate of the website does not exist anymore
<OerHeks> MoxygeRen, interesting, and how are we going to fix that website?
<MoxygeRen> I gave up and used Firefox instead of chromium
<MoxygeRen> I have just read that the problem may be the misconfigured date/time on this computer
<MoxygeRen> I stayed late last night since the two OS's i have installed there had different TIME on them
<OerHeks> windows 10 and ubuntu?\
<Sven_vB> MoxygeRen, does the time on that computer work like we'd usually expect? or is the clock failing? or is it purposely customized?
<MoxygeRen> It is purposely customized
<OerHeks> i know of wondows 10 and ubuntu time issues https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<MoxygeRen> yeah
<Sven_vB> MoxygeRen, customized in what way? is it at a fixed offset to GMT?
<MoxygeRen> i set ubuntu to UTC time
<MoxygeRen> so my Windows System had the right time
<Sven_vB> oh ok so it's regular time system just about time zones
<MoxygeRen> yeah
<Sven_vB> check the "hwclock" program to see what your hardware clock says.
<MoxygeRen> i checked it last night
<MoxygeRen> hardware clock is ok, so Windows be ok
<MoxygeRen> Ubuntu is the only TimeZone Misconfigured
<Sven_vB> so now you want to adjust the software clock in ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> OerHeks' link should apply then.
<MoxygeRen> i just wanted to go back to docs.djangoproject.com and go on with django install
<MoxygeRen> after i entered here (freenode) Firefox told me the problem was the TimeZone setting
<OerHeks> ...
<Sven_vB> yeah they have a new SSL cert whose validity starts only today
<OerHeks> windows is wrong, ubuntu is right, change windows time
<Sven_vB> so you either need to wait a few hours for your Ubuntu clock to catch up, or sync the clock.
<MoxygeRen> ha ha
<MoxygeRen> yeah
<MoxygeRen> i think i'll set ubuntu clock right just while i finish django settings
<MoxygeRen> Thank you, guys! (and gals?)
<MoxygeRen> cya later!
<Sven_vB> cya!
<Sven_vB> what's the easiest way to turn one of my screens into a big text input box with given font name/size/color, background color and initial text? I thought of using a minimal text editor, but the ones I know rely on a config file in $HOME so I'd have to make a temporary dir, put their config and launch them with custom $HOME. also I don't need most auxiliary text editor functionality like file open/save dialogs. however adjustable font
<Sven_vB> size for the entire text would be nice. it's meant for quickly showing a name or phone number across the room.
<Sven_vB> but also still be editable, else I'd use just xmessage
<sarnold> heh, xmessage, in case you want that late 80s aesthetic :)
<Sven_vB> gxmessage wastes too much pixels
<Sven_vB> can I change xterm's font size with hotkeys maybe? then I'd just put an infinite readline loop in it
<sarnold> xterm I think is control right click or similar to bring up a menu..
<sarnold> urxvt you can do that with hotkeys
<Sven_vB> thanks! I'll have a look.
<Sven_vB> "No manual entry for urxvt" wat
<kxsl> what's a good forum for getting help with ubuntu? askubuntu? ubuntu's forums or bugtracker
<Sven_vB> oh, there's 3 different ones. I misread apt.
<Sven_vB> kxsl, all of them.
<Sven_vB> kxsl, the more audiences you get, the better your chance of a good reply.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: here's a pal's ~/.Xdefaults that include urxvt settings for specific fonts as well as increasing and decreasing font size https://github.com/df7cb/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xdefaults#L51
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<kmc> greetings
<kmc> I'm trying to get HDMI audio output working
<kmc> aplay -l shows all my devices, the sound control panel shows nothing, and pavucontrol shows only analog
<kmc> does anyone know what's going on?
<sarnold> not me :) one audio output and it Just Works..
<JimBuntu> kmc, so in the Sound panel, in the Output tab, it's not listing anything?
<kmc> correct
<kmc> I don't understand why pulseaudio is installed by default, it seems to break things that worked fine in alsa, while providing no benefit to the average user
<kmc> it showed nothing, then i ran pulseaudio -k, then it showed my analog devices (but not hdmi)
<JimBuntu> kmc, sorry to say that I'm not sure why that would be happening or exactly how to fix it at the moment, someone should be along with a possible solution though.
<JimBuntu> Does what you are connecting to via HDMI have speakers for sure?
<kmc> now pulseaudio is not running and pulseaudio --start doesn't work
<kmc> this is a completely fresh install except i did a rm -r .config/pulse as an earlier attempt to fix this
<kmc> yes, audio works fine in windows
<hsn> ubuntu is using debian mirrors for source code distribution?
<sarnold> hsn: ubuntu's archive mirrors distribute source code too
<sarnold> hsn: eg, the bash package sources are in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/ -- the .dsc files describes the .tar.xz for upstream releases, the debian.tar.xz files provide the debian/ directory etc
<kmc> it also seems that pulse doesn't start by defaul
<kmc> i have to run pavucontrol to get it
<hsn> I see. How long they stay in the pool?
<hsn> I am updating freebsd bzr package, so i will get 2.7.0+bzr6622.orig
<sarnold> hsn: they stay in the main archive mirrors for several months after the end of support for a given release -- so eg the bash sources for 12.04 LTS are still there, but 13.10 is long out of support, so its packages have been moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<hsn> Where can i find bzr_2.7.0+bzr6622-15.debian.tar.xz from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/2.7.0+bzr6622-15  ? its not in archive
<Grefoley> Hi all, i currently have a question that i ask myself. I want to rebuid my dualboot laptop. By experience for you is it better to share the ssd between ubuntu and windows or just let unbuntu on the hdd will be enought to get good performance.
<OerHeks> hsn, apt-get source  bzr_2.7.0+bzr6622-15 perhaps?
<OerHeks> hsn it is available in Disco and next Eaon
<Bashing-om> hsn: ^^ see too: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/bzr .
<nacc> OerHeks: bzr is in both, it's in universe
<nacc> oh misread! sorry :(
<kmc> I think I'll go back to Windows
<kmc> seems like there was a short window of time where sound in linux worked out of the box, and then pulseaudio came on the scene and now it's usually broken again
<OerHeks> Grefoley, ssd makes any OS faster in responce due to 0 sec seektime, you could put ubuntu on the ssd and your /home/ on the hdd
<kmc> thanks anyway for trying to help
<kmc> :)
<hsn> I see this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+source/bzr but its version -12 is not in pool. Its EOL?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/2.7.0+bzr6622-15
<Grefoley> thank's  OerHeks , that was what i was thinking but i search some eperience return to encure this. But i seems right so here i go make this
<OerHeks> published in disco and EAON
<OerHeks> not bionic
<hsn> eon and disco are unreleased versions?
<leftyfb> hsn: from Ubuntu 18.04 run :apt-get source bzr
<leftyfb> apt-get source bzr
<hsn> that universe distribution has different mirrors? in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bzr/ is -10 latest, so where they are
<leftyfb> hsn: it's not part of the universe repo, it's part of main
<leftyfb> hsn: -15 is part of Ubuntu 19.04
<hsn> 6622-15 is listed with compenent universe eoan,disco at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/2.7.0+bzr6622-15 My question is where they are uploaded to.
<leftyfb> hsn: if you want that package (why?) install Ubuntu 19.04. Or run it in a container
<hsn> I need that package because stock bzr 2.7.0 crashing.
<leftyfb> hsn: maybe work on resolving that as opposed to installing an unsupported version of the package on your system?
<hsn> no. I updated bzr-fastimport with debian patches and it started to work. Now i need to do the same for bzr.
<leftyfb> hsn: ok, you are on your own now. We can only support applications installed from packages from the official repos, without patches
<JimBuntu> hsn, ##linux perhaps.
<OerHeks> upgrade to disco
<leftyfb> or fix the actual problem
<leftyfb> or at least troubleshoot it
<hsn> problem is that we are not able to find released packages
<leftyfb> hsn: -15 of bzr is from Ubuntu 19.04 like you've already been told. I told you above how you can download the source for it
<OerHeks> leftyfb, correct, i find no bugreports crashing bazaar for 18.04 LTS
<leftyfb> OerHeks: and since it's one of the most popular tools used by Canonical employees, I can guarantee you it's not a problem with the stock package
<hsn> bzr 2.7.0 stock is from 2016 or something
<hsn> ubuntu 18.04 does not have  stock bzr, it has patched bzr.
<OerHeks> ehm patched bzr sounds oke, like in debian
<leftyfb> hsn: good luck
<hsn> there are 2 series of patches - one batch comes with debian -15 addon and second is already included in patched orig archive.
<seven-eleven> how do i fix this dependency hell? http://dpaste.com/148HC2J
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: which version of ubuntu?
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, 18.04
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, strangely npm seems to be already installed, maybe i installed it a different way :S
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: please pastebin the output of :   apt-cache policy npm ; apt-cache policy qi
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: qi is not a package available from the official repos
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, qi is an alias for `apt install`
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, http://dpaste.com/0XWN1P3
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: apt-cache policy node-abbrev
<seven-eleven> http://dpaste.com/3516E7B
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: something doesn't add up
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, i dont remember how i installed npm
<seven-eleven> but it is installed to /usr/bin/npm
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: it's not install from packages
<seven-eleven> yes
<hsn> can you run apt-get source  bzr and tell me URL?
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: remove npm using whatever method you used to install it
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, i worry i installed via `curl -L https://www.npmjs.com/install.sh | sh`
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: follow the documentation to remove that
<seven-eleven> ok
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, no i remember why I did that, because ubuntus npm is version 3.X and I wanted a newer npm version
<seven-eleven> now*
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: sorry, that method of installing the package is unsupported here.
<seven-eleven> i think it's also dangerous
<leftyfb> seven-eleven: is there a reason you need a newer version?
<seven-eleven> piping some install script to sh
<seven-eleven> leftyfb, i dont remember, worst case something doesnt work hmm
<seven-eleven> i think an old version of npm doesnt matter, but it comes bundled with node.js and the node.js version matters
<leftyfb> hsn: I just temporarily added the disco repo to my sources.list and downloaded the source for the exact version you're looking for. Good luck
<OerHeks> hsn, the packages are on that url..
<OerHeks> but make sure you cleaned your system of the old bzr, and issues
<hsn> I found them by manually parsing Sources.xz
<hsn> Point it, guys, universe has different pool from main.
<OerHeks> just read: `pull-lp-source` may be a better alternative to `apt-get source` since it's not dependent on apt configuration
<nacc> hsn: who are you talking to? yes, bzr is in universe only in newer releases (19.04 and on)
<nacc> hsn: but instlling a version from another release on 18.04 is not supported; and if you are intent (and know how) to build from source already, you probably dont' need help here :)
<OerHeks> but we should not encourage versions swapping
<leftyfb> I mistakenly suggested bzr was in main and not universe. I was wrong
<hsn> In old ubuntu, bzr was in main, now moved to universe.-> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bzr/ here we go
<mb711d> join #openstack-qa
<OerHeks> no.
<mb711d> Sorry. That was sent by mistake. Apologies
<OerHeks> np mb711d :-D
<hsn> OerHeks: dont worry, i do not do version swapping. I do not have ubuntu.
<shadoxx> buffer jan
<TheMister> Quick question: I've got a VM with multiple interfaces, all using DHCP. I would like to continue using DHCP, but I would like the system to assign the default route to a particular interface. For example I have eth0, eth1, and eth2. I'd like the default route to go through eth1.
<tomreyn> you nicely discussed a situation, but have not yet asked the question you announced. also discuss anything you already tried, and how it did not seem to work out (and how you could tell).
<sarnold> hehe
<TheMister> How do I assign the default route to the gateway retrieved from DHCP for a particular interface?
<TheMister> I have tried looking through the options in the man pages for interfaces, but they typically discuss assigning a static ip and a gateway, but I wish to retain DHCP
<TheMister> It did not seem to work out because ip route still lists a different interface as the default route, but this is expected as I didn't touch anything in the /etc/network/interfaces file yet
<OerHeks> for 18.04, you would use netplan
<OerHeks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tomreyn> however https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042582/how-to-set-default-route-with-netplan-ubuntu-18-04-server-2-nic
<TheMister> Thank you, I will look at the netplan document
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-multiple-interfaces-with-dhcp
<TheMister> I've been only using /etc/network/interfaces as, up until now, it's been working as I had hoped, but I think it's just pure luck as the default gateway has been getting assigned to the numerically lowest ens device
<TheMister> The machine had ens192, ens224, and 256
<TheMister> but the latest addition is ens161 and that one got the default route
<OerHeks> oh, and eth1 eth2 is the old interface naming, get used to the new stuff
<TheMister> but this is quite speculative and just my guess as to why
<TheMister> :)
<akem__> Hey, i have some strange errors when i'm inserting an microSD card there (that's just after removing/reinstering it): https://pastebin.com/7ytn1cGx
<akem__> It looks like a bug with the kernel or some memory issue :/ any idea?
<OerHeks> akem__, so what filesystem is on it?
<OerHeks> run a filesck
<akemlenovo> OerHeks, It's fat32 32GB card.
<akemlenovo> a Kingston one.
<akem__> OerHeks, I put the card in a win7 machine which worked, then back to the linux machine, it works now - i didn't check the filesystem or whatever.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<OerHeks> likely corrupt filestystem/ dirty unmount
<OerHeks> that it can be seen on win7 is good, but does not say it is oke
<akem__> OerHeks, Ok, but that dmesg errors are weird, i thought it was a more serious issue at first.
<akem__> Thanks OerHeks.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<AlexQ> Hello. Is there any software available on Ubuntu that I could run on my Ubuntu VPS so that I could access a HTTP server running on my personal laptop that has no external IP address? Some kind of a double-sided-reverse-proxy solution?
<sarnold> AlexQ: you could setup openvpn or similar tools to connect your laptop to the vps.. and then run a squid or haproxy or varnish on that
<sarnold> AlexQ: iirc cloudflare has turned the wireguard vpn tool into a product doing this kind of thing.. so definitely what you want to do can be done :) I'm just not sure that naything exists ready to do that out of the box
<bprompt> AlexQ:    am I wrong or you can simply type -> http://localhost  <--- on any browser to access your webserver content?
<sarnold> AlexQ: actually, now that I think about it, maybe an ssh port forwarding is an easier first try. look at that.
<TJ-> AlexQ: " socat TCP4-LISTEN:1080 TCP4:localhost:www"  then make your remote client connect to your PC's IP address on port 1080
<TJ-> AlexQ: through a VPN of course :)
<AlexQ> Thanks guys. I have SSH access to the VPS obviously; is it necessary to set up a VPN to the VPS, or maybe SSH fort forwarding would suffice for the reverse proxy on the VPN to be able to connect to the HTTP server on my machine?
<AlexQ> SSH port-forwarding*
<silesm> join #ubuntu-irc
<silesm> oops ._.
<silesm> not really my wheelhouse anyway
<silesm> i have a question about the linux-aws kernels, specifically i am trying to get V4L2 to work for v4l2loopback. the kernels do not appear to be compiled with support for videodev. looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws/+bug/1836706, it seems like the linux-modules-extra-aws package should (?) maybe add some of the relevant modules, i.e.
<silesm> videodev
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836706 in linux-aws (Ubuntu) "linux-aws builds modules which are not shipped" [Low,In progress]
<silesm> i'm wondering what my options are: as is, I could use the generic kernels, except that I'm unable to get them to boot on metal instances in AWS
<sarnold> silesm: hmm, what would you do with those modules? is there actually a display available somewhere>
<silesm> we're using them for some automated testing
<silesm> i'm not actually clear on the details of what they're used for, but i could find out more
<silesm> we're using v4l2loopback and snd-aloop to expose to docker to create fake devices essentially
<silesm> but as for the tests (which run in docker), i'm not sure what precisely they do
<OerHeks> but it was fixed in linux-aws (4.4.0-1090.101) xenial; ?
<silesm> i'm trying to set up infrastructure such that we can run KVM in AWS, which means metal instances, and ideally also expose these loopback devices
#ubuntu 2019-08-15
<silesm> i'm on bionic, but after installing the package i still see the following
<sarnold> silesm: probably the fast way to find out is to apt install linux-modules-extra and try your modprobe again
<silesm> `modprobe: FATAL: Module videodev not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-1045-aws`
<sarnold> oh cripes I only got part of the name :)
<silesm> `linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-1045-aws is already the newest version (4.15.0-1045.47)`
<silesm> i'm currently trying to check out the bionic source and see if i can find how linux-aws is built
<silesm> but i don't really know where to look
<silesm> cloning via `git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/bionic` is taking a long time, ha
<sarnold> silesm: don't do that :)
<sarnold> it'll take forever..
<silesm> ha :)
<spacetechnician> When trying to install Skype (skypeforlinux), I get: ``The following packages have unmet dependencies: skypeforlinux : Depends: libsecret-1-0 (>= 0.18) but 0.16-0ubuntu1 is to be installed''.  Any ideas?
<OerHeks> spacetechnician, use the snap version
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/skype
<spacetechnician> OerHeks: snap?  Is that like different repository?
<sarnold> 4.15.0-1039.41/amd64-config.flavour.generic:CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m
<sarnold> 4.15.0-1039.41/amd64-config.flavour.generic:CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_SUBDEV_API=y
<OerHeks> that one is maintained by the skype team
<sarnold> looks like the configs *ought* to be building the module..
<silesm> mhm, and they haven't changed for 1045 presumably
<silesm> the other side of this would be if i could get a generic kernel to work on the AWS metal instances
<silesm> because i can get the generic kernel to work on the c5 series instances (i.e. c5.large), just not metal (i.e. m5.metal)
<silesm> i'm wondering if it's because of lacking support for their nvme driver
<spacetechnician> OerHeks: I don't have the ``snap'' executable---so it's like a new package manager?
<sarnold> silesm: hmm I can't spot videodev in the build logs on https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-security-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/17356701  :(
<silesm> sarnold: but it was in the 1039 logs?
<spacetechnician> OerHeks: I can only find this: ``snap - location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model''
<sarnold> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-security-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/16753408
<sarnold> yeah I don't spot videodev in there either
<OerHeks> skype snap should appear in softwarecenter too.
<sarnold> silesm: you may need to pop into #ubuntu-kernel for this one.. the module isn't in the package I downloaded :/
<silesm> sarnold: thanks, i really appreciate your help!
<sarnold> silesm: you're welcome, have fun, good luck :)
<spacetechnician> OerHeks: I don't see it in ``Software Sources''.
<silesm> sarnold: oh, and how did you find those builds/logs?
<sarnold> silesm: I started from the launchpad page for the linux-aws source package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws
<silesm> ahhh => builds
<spacetechnician> ``xdg-open'' doesn't work...  So how do I access Snap??
<spacetechnician> Is there a static binary that I can simply download?
<sarnold> spacetechnician: what are you trying to do?
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Install Skype.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: cool; try sudo apt install snapd ; snap install skype  -- see if that gets you where you want to go
<OerHeks> libsecret-tools 0.16-0ubuntu1 suggests that you are on trusty 14.04?
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Ohh so it's snapd, not snap...  I tried searching for it in apt-cache...
<sarnold> spacetechnician: yeah, snap is for doing DNA analysis :) but you are a space technician, so I wasn't too sure if you wanted to do DNA work or if you wanted to do something else :D
<spacetechnician> sarnold: No, just trying to install this stupid Skype on this Ubuntu workstation (I normally use Debian) so that I can chat with an untechnial person.
<spacetechnician> * untechnical
<sarnold> I haven't heard about skype in ages.. intersting to hear it's still around
<OerHeks> trusty tahr 14.04 is dead since April 2019
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Oh, isn't ``WhatsApp'' or something the current fad?
<akemlenovo> spacetechnician, you can just install the .deb file, download it from the skype website.
<akemlenovo> I use it, no pblm with it.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: heh could be; I've got that, telegram, signal, google meet, all installed on my phone..
<spacetechnician> sarnold: I've never heard of any of those three services.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: telegram's by the guy who set up vk.com, signal is by moxie marlinspike
<spacetechnician> sarnold: I only know and use Skype, Matrix, and IRC.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: google meet's already been retired by google, of course, but they keep it around for business or something like that
<spacetechnician> sarnold: vkontake?  The CIS (Russia, Kazakhstan, et al.) social networking site?
<sarnold> spacetechnician: yeah
<spacetechnician> sarnold: It's interesting, major Matrix chatrooms (Linux, et al.) have like thousands of people, yet there are very, very few discussions...
<sarnold> spacetechnician: yeah; same funny thing with the matrix bridges into irc.. when the matrix bridge reboots, several thousand clients disconnect, and some channels have seveeral hundred clients disconnect all at once; usually there's only one or two people who actually talk with it though
<dax> s/several thousand/25k/
<sarnold> spacetechnician: my personal suspicion is that the matrix bridges don't garbage collect users who quit, like, ever: first, to be more likely to have scrollback when a matrix user joins, second, to give the impression that more people use matrix than actually do
<dax> apparently they clean out inactive connections after 30 days, but idk
<sarnold> dax: heh, 30d is way shorter than the "never" that I was guessing
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Oh, and then there's Discord, of course (proprietary crap).
<spacetechnician> dax: Why is that?
<dax> why do they clean them out? or...?
<sarnold> spacetechnician: heh, I always confuse that one with discourse :)
<spacetechnician> sarnold: discord in discourse
<spacetechnician> sarnold: doesn't sound like a befitting appellation for a friendly chat community ;)
<sarnold> hehe
<spacetechnician> dax: I mean, so many thousands, yet very little activity.
<sarnold> I always thought the name felt funny..but hey, puns in computing, long tradition :)
<dax> spacetechnician: oh. yeah, i have no idea how many of their active users are actually active. the numbers never really make sense to me either.
<dax> rooms that aren't bridged to IRC don't ever have idle user cleanout as far as i know, so makes sense that those would be insane
<dax> but yes, there are a *lot* of users on the freenode<->matrix bridge, way more than the activity level would cause one to expect
<dax> (anyway, we're way off-track for #ubuntu...)
<spacetechnician> dax: I don't understand the point of consolidating everything to HTTP---why not have specialized protocols?
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Oh how wonderful---no obvious executable name, cannot find file listing option in snap man page, and snap repository doesn't have file listing.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: ugh. how about snap info skype?
<sarnold> I'd hope just a bare 'skype' would do th ejob
<sarnold> failing that, snapd works via squashfs mounts; mount | grep squash would probably show you the mount point
<spacetechnician> sarnold: nope, doesn't print file listing
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Seriously?  It doesn't follow FHS?
<sarnold> spacetechnician: it does not
<spacetechnician> Jesus Christ, what is this
<spacetechnician> like development testing?
<sarnold> linux doesn't provide many mechanisms for atomically swapping between things; one executable in the filesystem is one thing, but when you've got N executables in the filesystem, there's not many options for swapping them all, at once, in one atomic step
<spacetechnician> ``/var/lib/snapd/snaps/skype_85.snap on /snap/skype/85 type squashfs (ro,nodev)''
<sarnold> mount points provide some of that flexibility
<spacetechnician> Hmm ``/var/lib/snapd/snaps/skype_85.snap: regular file, no read permission''---so I have to execute Skype via snap?
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> you could unsquash it manually, but then you'd lose the seccomp, apparmor, and cgroup sandboxing, if any
<spacetechnician> sarnold: ``snap start skype''?
<sarnold> spacetechnician: I'd have thought just 'skype' would work
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Nope; so should I do that start option?
<sarnold> worth a shot
<spacetechnician> error: access denied (try with sudo)
<sarnold> ew
<spacetechnician> Is it safe to run as superuser?
<sarnold> well.. it should, but it also shouldn't be necesary :/
<spacetechnician> error: snap "skype" has no services
<hggdh> /snap/bin/skype ?
<spacetechnician> hggdh: Thanks!  I had no idea that it has a root hierarchy point---so I'll add it to my PATH.
<hggdh> spacetechnician: IIRC, it *should* be in your $PATH
<spacetechnician> hggdh: No, snapd installation didn't append/properly append the global shell initialization file.
<spacetechnician> hggdh: No big deal, just needed to know that hierarchy filename.
<hggdh> spacetechnician: if you look at /snap/bin, you will notice that most are symlinks to /usr/bin/snap (which takes control, and finds the actual program to run (based on the filename)
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Damnit!  This version of Skype exhibits like the same behavior---freezes at the credentials page :(.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: argh :(
<spacetechnician> sarnold: probably that keyright lib or something problem again---I was hoping that snap would resolve it
<spacetechnician> sarnold: It's not printing anything to stderr nor stdout
<hggdh> spacetechnician: if it helps any... I found, some time ago, that the easiest way to run the current skype (at the time) was to do it under a Windows VM
<krukudilo> how to change dns server?
<spacetechnician> sarnold: probably can't run it under gdb
<spacetechnician> hggdh: wonderful
<hggdh> spacetechnician: yeah. Skype for Linux sucks
<spacetechnician> hggdh: I remember using Skype for the first time in '06---it worked perfectly, and calls to landlines were free.  Then it seemed to deteriorate in stability more and more...and there was in-app malware spreading.
<sarnold> I used skype on a nokia 770 internet tablet around that time, it was fantastic thing, international calls for reasonable prices
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Well, I'm gonna have to teach that person IRC then, unless it's a video call (then use Android for that).  Oh well.
<sarnold> spacetechnician: what a frustrating end of the story :(
<spacetechnician> sarnold: On the other hand, we should all be using *proper* protocols and services in the first place, not arbitrary proprietary shit run by some capitalist parasite on their own servers.
<hggdh> spacetechnician: although I agree with the sentiment, please do mind your language here ;-)
<spacetechnician> sarnold: Freenode imposes their arbitrary dogma (this time left-wing) upon users, but no-one is forcing one to use Freenode's servers...
<sarnold> spacetechnician: yeah, when irc is still the go-to communication tool..
<spacetechnician> hggdh: Oh, I didn't realize what the audience of this channel is.
<success95> ubuntu why video card driver
<sarnold> krukudilo: it depends upon how your dns server is currentnly configured. that's probably in /etc/resolv.conf but not guaranteed
<krukudilo> sarnold, tk
<success95> My graphics card driver does not match
<success95> ubuntu version 18.03
<success95> Please help me.
<Bashing-om> success95: We can try and help - in terninal run ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here. We see what we are working with.
<s0rcerer> anyone ever had all the titlebars and the xubuntu start menu disappear?
<s0rcerer> rebooting doesnt fix it
<Bashing-om> success95: Is your connection now fixed ?
<success95> yes
<Bashing-om> success95: "We can try and help - in terninal run ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here. We see what we are working with."
<sarnold> Bashing-om: oh man. what timing.
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Your timing is always the better to mine :P
<sarnold> Bashing-om: success95 is back :D
<s0rcerer> and hes gone
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Ewwee - we spoke too soon - or he out right lied when He affirmed his connection was now fixed :)
<sarnold> hehehe
<xrandr> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin 'auth_socket' is not loaded
<JFox762> hey
<JFox762> I have a question
<JFox762> Is there such a thing as a SNAP Gui manager?
<xrandr> Hi all. I deleted mysql-server and mariadb-server and /etc/mysql. I re-installed mariadb-server, but the /etc/mysql directory still isn't there. How can I fix this?
<xrandr> Anyone?
<sarnold> xrandr: how did you reinstall mariadb-server?
<xrandr> apt-get install mariadb-server
<sarnold> xrandr: what's dpkg -L mariadb-server report? I hope /etc/mariadb is in there..
<xrandr> nope
<sarnold> xrandr: how about debsums -ac mariadb-server?
<xrandr> it doesn't
<sarnold> hmm
<Fuseteam> JFox762: i believe canonical has one but i forgot the name
<sarnold> xrandr: at least on my bionic, apt-file reports the directory is also owned by mariadb-server-10.1: /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-mysqld_safe.cnf
<xrandr> sarnold: i finally got a /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/ directory, but it is empt
<xrandr> sarnold: i finally got a /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/ directory, but it is empty
<sarnold> xrandr: perhaps you need to re-install the package with the version number too?
<sarnold> apt install --reinstall mariadb-server-10.1  for example
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> that worked
<xrandr> thank you
<sarnold> xrandr: woot :)
<chieta> in this manual user could select the type of  beep tone on http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/get?doc=848785&h=4f61c6a6317b140123d67f58af7eb52aadca27d6&open=1#M6.9.81047.Head2.Good.Read.When.to.Indicate
<chieta> anyone here have the same experience with this?
<togaparty> hello. What service is responsible for managing network interfaces on 18 LTS?
<togaparty> is it NetworkManager or systemd-networkd?
<Bashing-om> togaparty: netplan is a configuration generator, for either NetworkManager(desktop), or systemd-networkd (server).
<Bashing-om> !netplan | togaparty
<ubottu> togaparty: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<togaparty> yes. it's a config generator
<togaparty> am I supposed to use that ONLY to manage interfaces on 18.04?
<Bashing-om> togaparty: Depends on if a server or a desktop.
<togaparty> desktop
<Bashing-om> togaparty: Then it is managed through network-manager - the GUI.
<togaparty> i'm also curious, when you first install 18, and do systemctl list-unit-files, NetworkManger is running, but systemd-networkd is not. Does that mean NM is managing interfaces initially?
<togaparty> oh ok. so it is. and what about on a server?
<Bashing-om> togaparty: systemd-networkd is server application.
<togaparty> ok. So, if on desktop, NM is managing ifs, how come its default configuration file, in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, has a line that says [managed]false?
<togaparty> oh sorry. [ifupdown] managed=false
<togaparty> that is confusing
<Bashing-om> togaparty: If it wee true then NM expects that "you" "manage" networking :)
<Bashing-om> wee/were*
<togaparty> oh that's what that means??
<togaparty> ok. that being said, can you still use netplan to configure your ifs on desktop?
<togaparty> oh wait duh. you said for either NM or systemd-networkd. ok
<Bashing-om> togaparty: Yup - You can take complete control of networking - if you have the knowledge.
<togaparty> is that the best way to set a static IP?
<leftist> my input is not correct. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W6RQ6GT9wR/
<leftist> i am having problems logging in period
<Bashing-om> togaparty: "best" is to set the statuc in the GUI connection editor, .. As th how the system chooss which system to manage see: cat /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml .
<togaparty> and what if the GUI is unresponsive for something like that? what would the 2nd best place be to set a static IP?
<leftist> i'm forced tto use the onscreen touch keyboard and i dont wanna.
<togaparty> Bashing-om: if you were forced to manually configure the option
<Bashing-om> togaparty: A tutorial: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<leftist> is it saying 2 methods of input due to it being touch screen too/
<togaparty> ah. Here's my confirmation: "Netplan replaced ifupdown as the default configuration utility starting with Ubuntu 17.10 Artful."
<leftist> see what i mean it gives me the slash instead of the questionmark.
<togaparty> thank you Bashing-om ! very helpful.
<togaparty> cleared up a lot of confusion
<leftist> anybody..seveas
<leftist> anyone have any suggestions
<leftist> comeon
<Bashing-om> togaparty: Glad that I could help :)
<tertl3> hi
<Mirit> Hey y'all. I recently installed Ubuntu on my system with the "Erase the disk(s) and install Ubuntu) option, and every time I boot, I get "System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. Creating boot entry "Boot000#: with label "ubuntu" for file "EFI\ubuntu\shim64.efi" where "#" goes up a number every time i boot. When I very first installed, it
<Mirit>  popped up a big blue menu saying something about MOKs, but I didn't know what it meant so I left it alone.
<shibboleth> say you've got an older install on a different part/volume/whatever and it was installed "with grub". i wanna keep it around but wanna "de-fang" it so it won't be messing with primary boot/more recent grub
<shibboleth> manually purging all the grub packages will prevent you from ever letting you switch to it as primary again so i''d rather not do that
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: I do ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' in my secondaries - update grub ' sudo update-grub ' and then finally in the primary ' sudo update-grub '.
<shibboleth> then what happens if i apt-get upgrade inside the secondary and there is a grub update
<shibboleth> won't that mess with the grub in use, installed by the more recent primary
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: Only effect that install ,, as os_prober is disabled will not propogate to the primary :)
<shibboleth> it won't mess with grub in mbr or /boot/efi, won't mess with /boot?
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: You boot to the secondary and run ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' .
<shibboleth> will try. thanks. i just get the impression that if the secondaries grub version gets an update it's gonna try to replace the one installed by the more recent primary
<shibboleth> like, package update
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: A lot depends on if these installs are on separate drives .
<shibboleth> not diff drives, sep vols
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: Yeah ,, then going to still have th issue of last updated grub taking control, You may be interested in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<Mirit> Howdy Bashing. I'm back again with more Ubuntu problems haha. When you're done with them, mind if I grab your attention for abit?
<Bashing-om> Mirit: Sure .. what is up ?
<Mirit> Lemme scroll up and copypaste, sec.
<Mirit> I recently installed Ubuntu on my system with the "Erase the disk(s) and install Ubuntu) option, and every time I boot, I get "System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. Creating boot entry "Boot000#: with label "ubuntu" for file "EFI\ubuntu\shim64.efi" where "#" seems to change every time i boot. When I very first installed, it popped up a
<Mirit>  big blue menu saying something about MOKs, but I didn't know what it meant so I left it alone.
<Bashing-om> Mirit: If recent I cam '/last Mirit ' :)
<Mirit> Ah :P
<Mirit> After doing some digging and research it's apparently due to HP's awful implementation of secureboot in their UEFI and I'm trying to figure out how to get around that.
<Bashing-om> Mirit: I have no UEFI experience - not the best here to advise on a course of action in this case .
<Mirit> Ah, that's okay. Thank you anyway :)
<Mirit> In that case, I'm gonna just keep going at it head-on until I fix it :P
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, sounds like you need to enter your bios and turn off secure boot install ubuntu then switch it back on
<Mirit> I'll give that a shot
<Mirit> I've been driving myself nuts trying to find a bios update for this PC, but can't seem to find one lmao
<MrCrackPot> you shouldnt need one if i remember right hp secure boot is in the security tab of the bios
<MrCrackPot> you'll need to disable that to remove the windows boot sector then once ubuntu is installed you can either leave it off or switch it back on
<Bashing-om> Mirit: I bet if you were to re-intall Grub to the install would do the trick.
<MrCrackPot> ^^ thats a better option that reinstalling the entire os
<MrCrackPot> but still requires secure boot to be off
<Mirit> Well, see, about that, for some reason when I tried to open things like the wifi settings (since my wifi network is hidden), it would show up on the left like it had opened but nothing showed up. That was on 19.04.
<Bashing-om> Mirit: MrCrackPot Good point :D
<MrCrackPot> the problem is secure boot and its not a problem its doing the job it was built to do
<MrCrackPot> prevent people from installing a new boot sector or os
<Mirit> That machine is currently back on Win10 again because I was trying to find a bios flash but to no avail. So I'm gonna have to reinstall linux anyway.
<MrCrackPot> can i know the machine your using
<MrCrackPot> hp ???
<Mirit> HP ENVY dv6. It was custom built so I don't have a model number beyond that.
<z1p> gotta say, just picked up a 7th gen lenovo carbon x1 and it runs ubuntu 18.04 LTS *great*
<z1p> sweet machine
<tripleb> Hi I heard of a new distribution not named ubuntu but using ubuntu with several interesting DEs. (I think it was 5 letters long starting with z .. But that may be wrong.)... One looked like a mac desktop. Does anyone have an idea?
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, 7246us??
<MrCrackPot> Mirit https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/HP-ENVY-dv6-Notebook-PC-series/5296055/model/5316928
<Mirit> MrCrackPot: HP ENVY dv6t-7300 CTO Quad Edition Notebook PC is what comes up when I enter the product number shown in the bios.
<MrCrackPot> altthough before you go updating the bios as i mentioned previously turn off secure boot in bios then reinstall grub
<Mirit> And in the link you posted, I can't find an actual bios update. Just an amalgamation of other drivers. I'll try the secureboot thing tho
<tripleb> Mirit: how do I find the windows product key from the ubuntu partition?
<Mirit> No idea, I'm here for support too. Lmao
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, for that bios there is no bios update so your good to go turn off secure boot install grub everything should be fine
<MrCrackPot> tripleb, https://askubuntu.com/questions/953126/can-i-recover-my-windows-product-key-from-ubuntu
<MrCrackPot> google is your friend
<lotuspsychje> !google | MrCrackPot not please
<ubottu> MrCrackPot not please: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MrCrackPot> lol whats google-fu
<MrCrackPot> hahaha
<MrCrackPot> epic
<MrCrackPot> wouldnt it be better to teach google-fu then
<tripleb> MrCrackPot: i dont ask here without using google. AND that link doesnt answer, refers elsewhere, and is for a differwnt version of Windows. - Still I appreciate every wonderful person here and all the help I have gotten over the last 12 years and will persist.
<MrCrackPot> i mean i get a question should be answered but sometimes isnt it better to teach a man to fish rather than give him a fish
<tripleb> I actually have great fu, google inc.
<MrCrackPot> tripleb, doesnt matter if its different version theyre pretty much the same
<MrCrackPot> you just need the locations which are easy to find
<MrCrackPot> use the tool mentioned then find your windows versions file location and it works
<tripleb> And sincer thanks. I got bashed an reddit by helping and then saying but here is how to find out yrself. (formatting help)
<tomreyn> tripleb: did the link which the one you were given points to, help, though? https://askubuntu.com/questions/233181/retrieve-windows-8-product-key-from-mainboard - the second answer looks like it could work.
<MrCrackPot> it works i have this in bookmarks hahaha
<MrCrackPot> its just the locations that differe
<tripleb> Ues I read that already. It was lower down in your first link. It said ask in a windows sub. Meanwhile I will phone HP. Windows 10 (not 8)
<MrCrackPot> tripleb get used to it we get bashed for spoonfeeding bashed for teaching how to and then bashed for suggesting a specific search engine
<MrCrackPot> what to do
<MrCrackPot> smile and wave smile and wave
<tripleb> & just to be helpful, MS now provides oem versions.. Oj if i remember they get a free month so I can use the inside windows instructions ONLY IF it is built into ROM.
<tripleb> CHANGE: Has anyone used the VM linux now built into Windows 10? In the HP I have Ubuntu cant see anything but a very close wifi.
<tripleb> While Windows can see 20 netowrks.
<MrCrackPot> i havent used windows in years linux is my main os has been for more than 20 years
<MrCrackPot> but you can install ubuntu from the app store
<MrCrackPot> i did watch a video recently on youtube about it
<tomreyn> !wsl | tripleb
<ubottu> tripleb: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn is there a list of commands for ubottu anywhere
<tripleb> MrCrackPot: i understand. No hard feelings. I remember way back before 6.04 when I had to fight my way through the ingroup or get no help. So I couldnt do it. I am a great fan of this channel.
<lotuspsychje> !brain | MrCrackPot
<ubottu> MrCrackPot: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: ubottu.com
<MrCrackPot> lotuspsychje, tomreyn thank you
<tripleb> I say tomreyn thank you too.
<tomreyn> you're both welcome ;)
<MrCrackPot> !root | MrCrackPot
<ubottu> MrCrackPot, please see my private message
<MrCrackPot> lol
<MrCrackPot> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MrCrackPot> probably not the best idea giving me those links haha
<Mirit> So uh, my goal in using Ubuntu here is to run a server for a game. Specifically, Ark Server Manager through WINE. Do I need to install the "third party applications"?
<Mirit> Er, rather, "Third party software for graphics and wifi hardware and additional media formats"
<tripleb> MrCrackPot: All HP computers and tablets that come with Windows 10 installed activate automatically once connected to the Internet to make it easier for you to set up your computer.  Last search was hp.com how do I find product key windows 10
<tripleb> Mirit yes.
<MrCrackPot> no
<Mirit> tripleb: While I can't help you from the Ubuntu side of things, if you can boot into windows you can get your product key with either BelArc Advisor or MagicJellyBean
<MrCrackPot> well depends on the server
<tripleb> Mirit i got my answer and posted it just above
<tripleb> Wont he be using non-foss media if he goes thru wine?
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, is the server to play the game or is it so host the multiplayer games
<Mirit> To host multiplayer servers MrCrackPot
<tomreyn> Mirit: you probably don't need to install the "third party applications" the ubuntu installer offers to install some software through wine, no. note that we do not support software installed through wine here, though.
<MrCrackPot> then no you dont need any graphics
<MrCrackPot> you need a copy of the games server
<Mirit> tripleb Didn't see that you got your answer  already, sorry ^^;
<MrCrackPot> and then recreate the server to suit the game
<Mirit> MrCrackPot alrighty. I've literally never used wine before haha
<MrCrackPot> you dont need wine
<MrCrackPot> what game
<Mirit> The server manager I use is windows only. and ARK: Survival Evolved.
<Mirit> Should I use LVM for my ubuntu install?
<tripleb> Mirit No problem i just wanted you to see the final result.
<MrCrackPot> https://www.linode.com/docs/game-servers/create-an-ark-survival-evolved-server-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Mirit> Yeah see, the issue with that is I prefer a GUI approach. Command line and faffing about with config files isn't my jam.
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, depends on how often your going to update and or create backups and or want to re install using an image
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, then your server is going to be using a ton of processer and ram for no reason
<MrCrackPot> lagging out your game
<Mirit> If by for no reason you mean so I can effectively manage settings, update and change mods etc, sure.
<MrCrackPot> if you want a really smooth experience go for a server set up
<tripleb> MrCrackPot: doesnt that link say install steam which brings him back to running the game on gui?
<MrCrackPot> no steamcmd
<MrCrackPot> different
<MrCrackPot> hence the cmd
<MrCrackPot> command
<tripleb> Ok sorry thanks
<Mirit> I have six different maps/servers to manage all with their own set of mods. Doing that without a GUI is simply not happening, lol. That's why I want to run ASM through wine.
<tomreyn> could you folks please get back on the channel topic? this is about ubuntu, a linux distro and the software it comes with.
<MrCrackPot> Mirit, dont be so afraid of the command line its actually much faster than a gui
<MrCrackPot> sorry
<MrCrackPot> im off now anyway
<Mirit> tomreyn Do you have a place I could go to ask about WINE-related topics?
<tomreyn> !wine | Mirit
<ubottu> Mirit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mirit> Thank you and apologies for derailing the channel topic.
<tomreyn> no worries, enjoy your ubuntu.
<maxhawaii> Hi! I'm migrating an old server to a new machine running Ubuntu 18.04 (the old VPS provider is phasing out their VPS business, so I had to move to somewhere else).
<maxhawaii> On startup, the old setup runs a upstart script which starts a bunch of node.js apps, which are all stored in ~/apps/
<maxhawaii> I'm trying to replicate that script using systemd
<tomreyn> did you mean to ask an ubuntu support question there, maxhawaii?
<maxhawaii> I tried to...
<maxhawaii> but i guess phrasing a question is even harder than figuring out how to migrate from upstart to systemd
<maxhawaii> ehh, never mind, i think i know what i gotta do actually
<tomreyn> systemd.service(5) may be a good place to start if you already got a general systemd overview.
<caroga> Hey lotuspsychje, I have updated my system again (basic package updates) and my external monitor stopped working again. I've checked for new nvidia releases but this is not the issue. Any suggestions to how to solve this ?
<hsn> how to delete project on launchpad?
<tomreyn> /join #launchpad and read /topic
<caroga> I have updated my software yesterday and now my ubuntu video card is not working properly anymore. This happend before (2 weeks ago) but was solved by updating the nvidia driver as well. I now don't have an update pending and have no working external monitor. Other than reinstalling the nvidia driver, what are my options?
<tarzeau> caroga: you have ubuntu nvidia drivers or nvidia nvidia drivers?
<tarzeau> caroga: dkms status says what?
<caroga> I believe ubuntu, it's from the ubuntu repos
<tarzeau> ubuntu for some reason doesn't manage their package deps with nvidia and linux kernel headers. i'm avoiding that and just using nvidia cuda repo (since 16.04 LTS)
<caroga> tarzeau: dkms status states nvidia
<tarzeau> yeah i know, they suck, they break, don't support the latest (immediately), can you copy paste exactly what dkms status states?
<tarzeau> because it matters
<caroga> sure, hold on
<gst568923> Hi guys, I would like to know if the PMF (Protected Management Frame) feature must be implemented in the intel firmware or iwlwifi driver?
<tarzeau> you can run /exec -o dkms status
<caroga> tarzeau: it says `nvidia, 430.26, 4.15.0-58-generic, x86_64: installed` and twice `nvidia, 430.26, 5.0.0-23-generic, x86_64: installed`
<tarzeau> caroga: and uname -a sayas? last reboot is how far back? does dmesg -T say anything about NVMI (or similar problems)?
<caroga> tarzeau: uname -a `Linux caroga-linux 5.0.0-25-generic #26~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 1 13:51:02 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux`
<caroga> Last reboot: 30 minutes ago
<tarzeau> caroga: i didn't test 5.x kernel with nvidia drivers yet. i'm still with 4.15.0 there it works
<tarzeau> i know 5.2 has a problem, not sure with 5.0
<tarzeau> and i also have 430.26 works, on 1080/2080ti, your nvidia card is what? lspci |grep VGA?
<TJ-> caroga: according to DKMS you haven't got the nvidia module built for 5.0.0-25
<caroga> I have the 1060m
<caroga> so i guess my options are to switch back to the previous kernel for now and wait, or should I install the drivers from nvidia's own repo?
<tarzeau> no i think now ubuntu is on par with nvidia repo
<caroga> TJ-: is there a way to rebuild the modules for my new kernel, or would that mean reinstalling the driver entirely ?
<TJ-> caroga: to build for the currently running kernel "sudo dkms install nvidia/430.26" (to build for an installed but not running kernel you'd add the kernel version "sudo dkms install nvidia/430.26 -k <version>"
<timplaz> Can someone explain why I am able to install any distro and use any resolution except KDE where I am stuck at 800x600 resolution?
<TJ-> caroga: it's possible the build failed when the current kernel was installed. When you build it manaully you'll get to see an error report with the path to the log file to see what went wrong
<TJ-> timplaz: presumably the KDE installer is missing something? Do you mean kubuntu ?
<hans_> `sleep infinity` is undocumented (in `man sleep` at least)
<caroga> TJ-: I will try this then. thanks so far.
<caroga> TJ-: it instantly outputs the following after running `sudo dkms install nvidia/430.26` -> `Module nvidia/430.26 already installed on kernel 5.0.0-25-generic/x86_64`
<TJ-> hans_: it does "...here NUMBER may be an arbitrary floating point number..." - infinity (positive and minus, and NaN are all valid. See "man 3 strtod"
<TJ-> caroga: oh... you didn't show -25 in your earlier report
<TJ-> caroga: is it loaded? "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<TJ-> caroga: any boot-time problems? "journalctl -b -p warning"
<caroga> TJ-: I did, with uname -a, when tarzeau asked me. But no worries. I will check. I think it was loaded, hold on
<TJ-> caroga: no, I meant your "dkms" list didn't include showing that module for -25, only -23
<caroga> TJ-: lsmod output http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TRQxJbkhmG/
<caroga> TJ-: journal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yC9NHf264v/
<caroga> I find it weird that I see nouveau in the output while I have that disabled.
<TJ-> caroga: I don't see nouveau mentioned, and it shows nvidia loads: "NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  430.26  Tue Jun  4 17:40:52 CDT 2019"
<export> TJ-: could that be related to a simple Xorg.conf nvidia drivers used to be real fussy about?
<export> are they still fussy i should ask
<TJ-> caroga: lsmod shows that system has hybrid GPUs (Intel + Nvidia) so I suspect that is part of the issue
<caroga> TJ-: prime-select query shows nvidia is selected. Also when I run nvidia-settings it gives me all nvidia related options.
<TJ-> caroga: look at the Xorg log, usually Xorg.0.log, possibly in $HOME/.local/share/X11/ I think
<caroga> got it, what am I looking for specifically ?
<caroga> TJ-: I could also try and reboot into the older kernel right? If that works, I am more than happy to do that for the time being?
<TJ-> caroga: errors (EE) or warnings (WW) - you already say lots of CRTC errors reported by gnome-shell in the journal
<caroga> TJ-: `cat Xorg.0.log | grep -iE '\(WW|EE\)'` -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CtmnSbRzQt/
<TJ-> caroga: nothing amazingly concerning there so looks like it's related to gnome or display settings somehow
<caroga> TJ-: I noticed that the `xrandr -q` output lacks a lot of ports.
<caroga> TJ-: I will reboot into the previous kernel, see what happens.
<TJ-> caroga: is it possible that Xorg log is old and the system has actually switched to using Wayland? check the timestamp on that Xorg.0.log make sure it is current
<caroga> TJ-: `ls -la` -> `aug 15 11:11 Xorg.0.log`
<TJ-> caroga: that looks current unless its a year old!
<caroga> TJ-: my thoughts exactly ;)
<caroga> TJ-: im going to reboot, brb
<ollehar> why is "sudo" and "su - root" different?
<ollehar> or "sudo -s"
<caroga> TJ-: it now works.
<caroga> TJ-: I booted into 5.0.0-23-generic (instead of 025)
<caroga> TJ-: Anything I should look into for now, to see what the differences could be ?
<TJ-> caroga: hmmm... something weird there. if the only difference is the kernel version that suggests some kind of regression
<caroga> I'm asking a friend of mine to hook up a monitor to his device, he's also on -25 with 430
<timplaz> Why cam I install any distro (ubuntu, Arch,Kali...ect) and use any DE (XFCE,MATE,Budgie...ect) and be able to change resolution but when I try KDE I am stuck with 800x600 only?
<caroga> TJ-: my friend connected his monitor and it works flawlessly. So yeah. We got that.
<caroga> TJ-: I haven't made any changes other than rebooting into the previous version
<JimBuntu> timplaz, KDE with Ubuntu? Which version and what graphics card?
<pomeha> hello, where does the system usually keep it's `*.desktop` files that one could use via xdg-mine to bind to MIME types?
<tarzeau> pomeha: /usr/share/applications/
<timplaz> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "disco" 19.04 • CPU: AMD A8-6410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics (2.00GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.8 GiB Total (3.2 GiB Free) Swap: 925.0 MiB Total (925.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 43m 19s
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<HexaByte> how can i specify onlt tcp port: ufw allow in on ens18 from IP/32 to any port 106/tcp ?
<HexaByte> it says: ERROR: Bad port '106/tcp
<TJ-> HexaByte: according to the man-page you need to use "proto tcp" not <port>/<protocol> for that style of rule
<HexaByte> TJ-: thank you so much
<linuxconformer> hey guys, i'm having some trouble start a pm2 service with systemd
<linuxconformer> it was working fine a week or so ago, but now it's not starting
<linuxconformer> any ideas what could be the problem?
<JimBuntu> linuxconformer, you may do well to post the output from starting the service via pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com as a start
<HexaByte> linuxconformer: why don't you look at the logs?
<linuxconformer> JimBuntu, HexaByte: Error: ENOSPC: no space left on device, write
<JimBuntu> Well, that seems like a no brainer.
<linuxconformer> JimBuntu: i think one of my log files is way too big, let me see if i can identify the cause
<linuxconformer> JimBuntu: apparently not
<linuxconformer> i ran ncdu, but i have a lot of free space remaining
<JimBuntu> linuxconformer, you might need to double check where the logs are being written as well as anything else for said service is being written. While you may have normal space available, perhaps it's not using that normal space for one thing or another.
<ioria> linuxconformer, check df -i
<Mudchains> ioria why not df -h ? ;)
<ioria> he already checked with ncdu for disk space
<ioria> you can get 'no space left' when inotify watches are exhausted
<linuxconformer> only using 36% of disk space
<linuxconformer> i.e. none of my partitions are close to 100%
<ioria> linuxconformer, i told :  df -i
<linuxconformer> ioria: could it seriously be a inotify issue?
<ioria> idk
<linuxconformer> ioria: what am i looking for?
<linuxconformer> with df -i
<ioria> the inodes
<weem> Is there a german ubuntu channel? I can't find one in the list.
<ioria> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<linuxconformer> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cffPFGXcwj/
<weem> Thank you!
<ioria> linuxconformer, it's ok
<linuxconformer> no problem there right?
<ioria> linuxconformer, lsof | grep inotify | wc -l
<linuxconformer> ioria: lots of "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() overlay file system" and "lsof: no pwd entry for UID 70"
<ioria> linuxconformer, are you on livecd ?
<linuxconformer> ioria: what's this?
<linuxconformer> i'm on an openstack instance
<ioria> linuxconformer, ah, no idea then, sy
<linuxconformer> btw, i have this error in journalctl -> "Unknown lvalue 'OnUnitInactive' in section 'Timer'"
<noobandnoober> Hi, do you know if it's possible to install ubuntu on another hard drive, from an already installed ubuntu, without an USB drive?
<pomeha> I have an ssh process ('right' tunnel) that doesn't seem to work. How come the process is not dead?
<pomeha> is there a way to attach terminal to such a process to figure out what's on it's screen?
<EriC^^> pomeha: try 'strace -p <pid>'
<yakiza> HEllo people where do i drop my otf or ttf file is it in /usr/share/fonts?
<OerHeks> yakiza, hello, systemwide in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, or on user level in ~/.fonts/truetype/ >>>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<yakiza> OerHeks:  i see inside truetype i see they have  unique folders with the otf,ttf inside is this the way ill have to follow too?
<pragmaticenigma> yakiza: Take a look at the link OerHeks sent you, that should help you make the right decision
<OerHeks> yes, each font has its own folder, iirc
<yakiza> <I have created a folder in trutype and put inside both otf and ttf and still the font is not accesible
<pragmaticenigma> yakiza: reboot
<pragmaticenigma> Or yakiza ... As was now said twice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<pragmaticenigma> You would see all the instructions you need, including the command to enable the new fonts
<Remy^> does anyone knows where i can find more screensavers?
<yakiza> pragmaticenigma:  i followed it and runned the chacing thing too
<pragmaticenigma> yakiza: Then you might not have a compatible font file, If you followed everything here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<pragmaticenigma> Remy^: This channel focuses it's efforts towards support topics related to Ubuntu and software distributed through its official channels. For software recommendations, including how to find more screensavers, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Also note, screensavers have been largely removed from Ubuntu as most screens do not require them.
<Remy^> tnx, ..okay!
<JediMaster> Hi, since the latest Ubuntu PHP package security release we're getting tonnes of Signal 11 core dumps from PHP-fpm and command line, has anyone else come across this since yesterday?
<viju> How do I add JDK so that I can use sudo update alternatives and change whenever I can?
<viju> I see some folders are there /usr/lib/jvm
<Wingy> Hi! Is one pattern of badblocks -wsv enough?
<pragmaticenigma> Wingy: That would entirely depend on your usage case, really only you can determine what is efficient and accurate enough for your needs. If you are requesting opinions, please consider asking in #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<pragmaticenigma> JediMaster: I have not seen the behavior you're describing on my server.
<Wingy> pragmaticenigma: Thanks! I'll let the second pattern finish and call it good.
<JediMaster> pragmaticenigma, found the problem, it turned out to be a New Relic php package causing it after much digging through core dump backtraces. They've pulled the package we had installed, re-installed the latest version (which is older than what we had) and it's fine now
<JediMaster> Just happened to come out about the same time
<pragmaticenigma> JediMaster: You may want to reach out to New Relic regarding the module and inquiry why they might have pulled it. With the PHP updates, their code might be vulnerable to an exploit after that PHP patch was applied.
<OerHeks> viju, openJDK ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<OerHeks> oracle jdk is gone from the ppa, install manually
<diverdude> i did sudo apt-get install libhiredis-dev and installed everything - but when i do #include <hiredis.h> in my c++ program i get: fatal error: hiredis.h: No such file or directory. Why can it not be found?
<ioria> diverdude, try with <hiredis/hiredis.h>
<diverdude> ioria: ah thanks
<ioria> ok
<SKaplan> Are the Changelogs for the FIPS versions of libssl1.0.0, openssh-server, libstrongswan, and strongswan for the fips and fips-update repos. Someone is trying to convince me they are "fully patched". I don't believe them. And I'd like to see the Changelogs so I can determine if the FIPS versions they have cover certain CVEs.
<SKaplan> Are those changelogs publicly available, even though the packages are by paid subscription only?
<OerHeks> i find this FAQ https://docs.ubuntu.com/security-certs/en/fips-faq
<leftyfb> SKaplan: https://ubuntu.com/blog/fips-140-2-certified-modules-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<SKaplan> I've seen the FAQs. I don't want the FAQs. I want the changelogs.
<leftyfb> SKaplan: try reading the FAQ OerHeks posted
<SKaplan> "Are the FIPS modules a drop in replacement? Yes, the FIPS 140-2 certified modules should be a drop in replacement." Incorrect. The FIPS packages are versioned differently than the non-FIPS packages, so it's not a 1:1 replacement
<SKaplan> Additional hiccup, I don't have the FIPS subscription myself. It's not my machine I'm checking.
<leftyfb> SKaplan: https://ubuntu.com/support/contact-us?utm_source=insights&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=fips
<SKaplan> But it's a changelog. The package itself may be proprietary, sure, but I don't understand why the Changelog would be.
<ricardo_io> hi everyone
<ricardo_io> I have Ubuntu 18 TLS Server running, and I would like to make a complete backup of my system + user data + conf. What tools would you recommend? ----- I have tried, "respin", "Distroshare"
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ricardo_io> the USB flashdrive boot system does not have the system files during the boot drive build process
<OerHeks> use an ubuntu live server or mor conveniant a live desktop
<ricardo_io> OerHeks do you have a website URL, also keep in mind that I have to use the Terminal commands only to execute the backup.
<OerHeks> see ubottu
<OerHeks> you will need a browser to visit those
<k00l3th4n> I'm unable to get my touchscreen working on my Lenovo / Yoga 12. I'm running 19.04. Can anyone help with this issue?
<k00l3th4n> The touchscreen works fine with a live Ubuntu USB, however, once installed it doesn't work.
<magic_ninja_work> can anyone suggest a good gui to pdftk ?
<transhuman> how do i use auditd to log all commands entered by all users on a system?
<transhuman> I see directions for the root user here: https://serverfault.com/questions/470755/log-all-commands-run-by-admins-on-production-servers
<transhuman> don't know how to extend to all users though
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: Look at the man page for ausearch
<OerHeks> !info pdfchain
<ubottu> Package pdfchain does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> oh, old stuff https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfchain
<pragmaticenigma> magic_ninja_work: This channel focuses its efforts on supporting existing software that is already installed on your machine. If you are looking for recommendations or opinions for software, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<leftyfb> transhuman: https://whmcr.com/2011/10/14/auditd-logging-all-commands/   or https://www.scip.ch/en/?labs.20150604  you should try clicking on more than 1 google result to find answers
<transhuman> thanks for that leftyfb, that link never came up in any of my searches. Good old google telling us what they think we want to see instead of what we are looking for :-)
<leftyfb> transhuman: I searched for "ubuntu auditd log all commands"
<transhuman> ah ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> google is only as smart as the person making the query
<compdoc> google will be ai someday, and do our thinking for us
<transhuman> lets not go there pragmaticenigma, everyone already knows your smarter than the rest
<leftyfb> you're
<transhuman> leftyfb: you too
<OerHeks> bing me
 * compdoc waves his hand and says "you are the bing"
<onomatopie> How can I make ubuntu accept the third mouse button as a scroller?
<joeri> Have you guys managed to get the Ubuntu Studio package to work on regular Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> onomatopie: A button doesn't scroll... it's a momentary switch, you need directionality to scroll, which a single button isn't going to be able to do
<onomatopie> pragmaticenigma: I want to toggle the scroll on and then move the mouse
<pragmaticenigma> joeri: Do you have a particular issue you are working with that needs support? If not come join #ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<joeri> Wait whoops is this the support channel?
<pragmaticenigma> onomatopie: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-middleclick.html
<pragmaticenigma> onomatopie: It's a per application setting that determines how the middle mouse button is interpreted.
<OerHeks> joeri, check out #ubuntu-studio, one needs to add https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<k00l3th4n> Can anyone help me get my touchscreen working on my Yoga 12 / Ubuntu 19.04. I'm unable to find a solution.
<onomatopie> pragmaticenigma: Good pointers, thanks.. It's helped
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: for touch screen you might want to test unity
<WaV> I have a bit of a sloppy solution for something that I'd like to try and improve: remote desktop. Initially I tried xrdp, but it doesn't display what's going on in the local session; it opens a new session. I have installed vino (the VNC server for those unfamiliar) on ComputerA (for this particular example), and when I am in a remote location I access ComputerA via SSH and enable a SSH tunnel.
<WaV> After that is done, I use whatever VNC client on the computer I'm currently on (usually TightVNC) to access the VNC server via the SSH tunnel. All works well. Only problem is, I have to set my computer to auto-login my user name in order for the Vino server to start (in the event of a power outage or unexpected system restart)
<WaV> My question is, assuming that xrdp cannot view the local session like Vino does (if it can, then how?), then is there a way to turn Vino into a service instead of a start program AND enable the tunnel as well?
<WaV> I've read so man Ubuntu forum threads that my head is spinning.
<k00l3th4n> lotuspsychje, I didn't know Unity was still a thing. I can't understand why it works with a live USB, but not once installed???
<lordcirth> WaV, I would back up a bit: Are you sure that you need remote desktop? Do you need a full desktop, or just one window?
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: i presume you talk about ubuntu-desktop with gnome right?
<WaV> I don't necessarily NEED remote desktop. Its more of a convenience than anything. But I usually only work with 2 GUI programs at most, and I prefer that they were in the local session.
<k00l3th4n> lordcirth, Yes, Gnome DE is correct, running the latest 19.04 build.
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: what you could do, is test this on LTS to compare
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: and/or install unity desktop and also test there
<k00l3th4n> lotuspsychje, Yes, I'm thinking of doing that. I'd have to switch out my SSD to test this theory. I don't want to override my current system.
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: If the remote computer is on the same network you could use something like X-Forwarding in the SSH session to allow the program to run on the remote machine, but would render the GUI locally on the client/guest machine
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: A change was made in nearly all the Desktop Managers that makes it difficult for any remote viewing application (xrdp, vnc) service to start serving before a user has authenticated on the local system.
<WaV> pragmaticenigma: If I were to access the computer remotely, 9.9 times out of 10 I would be in a remote location and not in the network.
<WaV> pragmaticenigma: As a security measure I'm assuming?
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: That's not what they were addressing, but to a degree yes
<lordcirth> WaV, so, if you were to ssh -X to the machine, and run your programs, would that work for you?
<WaV> lordcirth: Idk, I've never tried X11 forwarding, but I'm assuming if I did it that way it would open another GUI instance of the program as opposed to using the already open local GUI instance?
<lordcirth> WaV, generally yes
<WaV> Ok
<lordcirth> It generally works a lot better than remote desktop, though. You could kill the old one before starting yours.
<WaV> It wouldn't be an ideal solution for me, but yea that's an option
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: There is one caveat with x11 forwarding (X-Forwarding) is that it works best on high speed connections. Usually a local network. Over the internet, depending on the application, there will be considerable amounts of lag
<lordcirth> Isn't that just as true with VNC, though? I found VNC barely usable over 100Mbit LAN
<WaV> VNC works fine for me, tbh
<WaV> the way I have it implemented is not ideal, but it works.
<k00l3th4n> lordcirhh, A bios update fixed the issue.
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: nice to know, you got a full working touch on gnome now?
<OerHeks> alias please="sudo"
<k00l3th4n> lotuspsychje, Yep, all is working.
<lotuspsychje> k00l3th4n: wich device/brand is this please?
<k00l3th4n> lotuspsychje, It's the Lenovo Yoga 12.
<k00l3th4n> lotuspsychje, It's a 2015 model, but it's one of the best systems I've ever ran Linux on.
<seven-eleven> if I stop apparmor service will all apparmor rules immediately be ineffective?
<Technological> Hello! I just Fresh installed a new ubuntu 18.04 and while I was setting up the second monitor it just shows me a black screen. I can move my cursor into the monitor and see it has like a weird ass Black X so I'm guessing the monitor is being read but it seems to be missing something.
<Technological> I used the Nvidia Drivers from the Software and updates page as well. and setup the Nvidia X server correctly. atleast  I think
<Technological> I actually already had this running before but it doesn't seem to work this time around which is crazy.
<TJ-> Technological: sounds like the X server is fine but the desktop environment doesn't realise the 2nd monitor is there
<Technological> Yeah It's odd
<Technological> I'm going to try the nomodset fix
<Technological> Okay that didn't work
<OerHeks> Technological, is this a laptop?
<Technological> Nah It's a Desktop
<OerHeks> some have a FN key to switch internal/external/both
<OerHeks> how about settings > devices > displays?
<Technological> The Monitor works. But it just doesn't show a desktop just a black screen
<Technological> The settings page does not show my monitor
<Technological> but the Nvidia X-server does and I enabled it from there.
<Technological> I can move my Mouse cursor into the black monitor and actually see it moving around on the other monitor
<Technological> crazy stuff
<Technological> Also just to be specific the "Monitor" is a Samsung TV
<TJ-> Technological: try creating a new user and logging in as that... if it works you've got a local per-user config causing the issue
<Technological> alright Let me see
<freespirit-girl> I am having trouble installing Drupal on Ubuntu
<freespirit-girl> can someone help me?
<Technological> Nah made a new user using the GUI "Users" program and switched users but it remained the same
<tomreyn> freespirit-girl: we can try if you'll provide more details
<tomreyn> freespirit-girl: dpending on what's wrong you might have more luck in #drupal (if this exists), though
<tomreyn> but we can see this as we go
<freespirit-girl> I don't think they have a channel
<OerHeks> what drupal guide do you follow?
<freespirit-girl> can you give me a minute so I can log onto my laptop ?
<tomreyn> #drupal does exist and has plenty of users
<tomreyn> #drupal does exist and has plenty of users
<freespirit-girl> let me look
<tomreyn> before you leave, tell us about the actual problem (and the guide you are following), though
<freespirit-girl> give me a second and ill tell you
<Technological> to be fair it's been a couple minutes
<freespirit-girl> https://www.supinfo.com/articles/single/7999-setup-lamp-drupal-8-cms-on-ubuntu-1804
<freespirit-girl> I need to download drupal and put it into my localhost
<ZeuZ> Hey all, I've got an issue.. QtCreator did not come with Spanish language
<ZeuZ> Is there some L10N package for Qt?
<ZeuZ> Ubuntu Version is: 19.04
<ZeuZ> (.2)
<freespirit-girl> actually i do have it downloaded but now i need to configure Clean URLS and UNICODE using my Ubuntu commandline
<freespirit-girl> do i use this command?
<freespirit-girl> https://www.supinfo.com/articles/single/7999-setup-lamp-drupal-8-cms-on-ubuntu-1804
<freespirit-girl> sorry for the links
<OerHeks> pretty much the same as https://linuxconfig.org/install-drupal-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<mustmodify> This might be a dumb question -- can I grep for 'ul' and then separately grep for 'check-list' and then ask which files are in both lists?
<mustmodify> like `union `grep ul` `grep check-list`` or something?
<genii> more like union 'grep ul' | grep whatever
<mustmodify> ok ... thanks.
<sunzero> i have crashed with reset my hdd, now how can i fix if it's possible
<sunzero> it's a ssd intel
<sunzero> i mean after reboot i can't use the hdd, it shows 0x81 or something and i cannot add a partition (120gb)
<sunzero> only 8mb are free for use
<sunzero> create,
<sunzero> who knows...
<sarnold> mustmodify: grep -l can be very handy for this
<sarnold> mustmodify: grep -l $(grep -rl ul) check-list
<mustmodify> hunh...
<mustmodify> wow that is handy. Thanks.
<leonardus> If I enter "*.txt" in the file manager search bar, will it literally search "*.txt", or will it give me all .txt files?
<OerHeks> there is no filename containing "*" possible
<OerHeks> and some more funny characters
<Sven_vB> is there a way to make my soundcard dive the right audio channel to min/max voltage, i.e. pull/push the speaker membrane innermost/outmost?
<Sven_vB> *drive
<Sven_vB> like for more than a few ms :))
<Sven_vB> while I wait for smarter ideas, I'll try and craft a minute long audio file with a boring waveform.
<jadax> hey, do you know about Ubuntu 18.04 compatibility with Ryzen series CPUs?
<jadax> I heard some gossip that Ryzen should run on kernel 5.x
<jadax> because otherwise zen 2 is not well supported
<jeremy31> jadax: 5.0 kernels are in 18.04.3 IIRC
<jadax> wait, default kernel is 4.18 or something like that, isn't it?
<jadax> I'm not next to my Ubuntu system right now, so cannot tell
<jeremy31> jadax: 4.18 is no longer a supported kernel in Ubuntu
<jadax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes that says 18.04.2 is on kernel v4.18
<OerHeks> new installs get 5.x, old non hwe give 3.18 iirc
<OerHeks> err 4.18
<sarnold> I thought 4.15?
<jadax> well, I'm really looking into understanding whether switching from kernel 4.18 to 5.x will give me any Ryzen (or zen 2) related changes
<jadax> would you know?
<OerHeks> and yes, for ryzen you would want 5.x
<jadax> do you know why, specifically?
<OerHeks> no
<OerHeks> but there must be a changelog somewhere
<jadax> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.2-5.3-Ryzen-9-3900X
<jadax> performance doesn't change pretty much between 4.18 vs 5.x
<Bashing-om> jadax: Bios update for the fix: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-3000-BIOS-Update-Good .
<jadax> I can update kernel to 5.x but I would really like to understand what's going on
<jadax> I've been googling around and there are other people who experienced system hangs on light loads (ryzen CPU)
<jadax> the thing is - I did OC that system
<jadax> and I played with fan curves
<jadax> etc. so there's a lot going on
<jadax> and I want to approach that methodically in a smart way
<jadax> because ultimately I want this system to run OC and I want fans to be quiet (so slow rotating or not at all)
<Bashing-om> jadax: ^^ is your bios affected ?
<jadax> I have ASRock x570 Taichi motherboard
<jadax> and it's been updated about 7 days ago
<jadax> I can double check if any updates showed up since on the manufacturer's website
<Bashing-om> jadax: ASrock is one of the vendors that have the fix :)
<jadax> I was poking around kernel as I heard many gossips/myths that kernel 5.x enables some secret sauce for AMD 3 series
<jadax> I just couldn't find any facts on that
<jadax> lastest BIOS (well UEFI) on ASRock website is ttis: 1.80	2019/8/8
<jadax> and I already have it installed
<jadax> so nothing new showed up since
<jadax> 1.80  2019/8/8
<jadax> I'm thinking I will keep dmesg -w (continuous read) + psensor running
<jadax> so that way next time I have the system hang I can at least see some logs
<jadax> and temps
<jadax> guess what
<jadax> it's 4:18 Pacific time now
<jadax> just like the kernel I'm running
<sarnold> oooooooo
<jeremy31> update, now it is 4:19
<donofrio> how do I get xfce4 in ubuntu 18.04 on my wsl setup (tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk - no msstore app so it's manual all the way) I'm 4.12 currently
<sarnold> donofrio: btw did you mean to share a bunch of photos?
<donofrio> yah
<donofrio> its the setup and photo's
#ubuntu 2019-08-16
<sarnold> aha
<alentoghostflame> On Ubuntu 19.04, how can I get my RX 5700 to fully work? I tried upgrading to the 5.3 kernel + using oibaf's PPA, but my 2nd monitor is completely black and I think I'm using software rendering
<Betal> how I can find from what package is coming libQtMultimedia.so.4?
<sarnold> apt-file search is a great tool for that
<pennTeller> Hi guys, what would be the easiest way to map a three finger up gesture to show all windows like when you click on "activities" in gnome?
<Betal> what/where is pointing an app to load a lib from /usr/local/UbuntuLib ? I can't see nothing related in ld.so.conf.d
<sarnold> Betal: what causes you to ask this question?
<Betal> because I just place some .so inside there and the suposed app works
<Betal> I just found this folder doing a distro upgrade
<Betal> looks a "i cant update this, lets keep somewhere" folder
<sarnold> Betal: if you don't know why that directory is on your system, it sounds very much like malware to me
<Betal> sarnold: i don't think
<Betal> sarnold: just did a Ubuntu 12 to 14, and it have this folder with old libs
<leftyfb> Betal: neither of those LTS releases are supported anymore. Also, "12" and "14" aren't versions of Ubuntu
<Betal> erm, 12.04.5 to 14.04 so
<sarnold> Betal: I strongly doubt any legitimate tooling from debian or ubuntu would use /usr/local/ in this fashion; the stow package is the *only* package I've ever heard of that does anything in /usr/local, and I doubt it would use "UbuntuLib"
<sarnold> Betal: there's *seven* hits on google for "UbuntuLib"
<sarnold> none of them are remotely useful :)
<leftyfb> there's no results for "UbuntuLib" with apt-file on 14.04
<Betal> I just did a test, I know this will no be "ubuntu support related" because "old ubuntu" and cross distro test
<sarnold> hiding malware in a bunch of libraries in /usr/local/UbuntuLib/ seems the most likely cause of this to me
<Betal> but I installed my app on the Ubuntu 12.04.5, updated everything, upgrade to 14, copy pasted from ubuntu 14 to mint 18 in the same place, and the app that was missing the libQtMultimedia.so.4 start working
<Betal> and thanks about the apt-file, was great to find packages with it
<Cooler> how do I list all Machine Owner Keys?
<Cooler> and remove redundant ones
<Cooler> remove old keys
<beatleboy07> Anyone know how to activate input echo on a telnet session? I can't see what I'm typing when logged in.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: stty echo
<beatleboy07> sarnold: where would I do that?
<sarnold> beatleboy07: at a shell prompt
<beatleboy07> I'm using xfce4-terminal.
<Cooler> can someone tell me which machine owner keys you should have by default on a ubuntu 18.04 installation?
<beatleboy07> Once I'm in the shell prompt, I don't have echo.
<beatleboy07> And stty echo is an unknown command.
<Cooler> I have 3, one from canonical, 2 from something else
<sarnold> beatleboy07: ugh :( no stty? hmmm
<beatleboy07> When I'm on Windoze and I go in through PuTTY, I have echo.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: how about reset?
<Cooler> anyone on ubuntu 18.04 ? can you run mokutil -l and tell me how many show up?
<beatleboy07> I guess that could be a setting within PuTTY? But now on my home system, I don't.
<beatleboy07> The device I'm in with telnet is very limited.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: ahhhh.. try ^E -- the telnet manpage says that changes a local echo mode
<beatleboy07> So the echo is dependent on the device I'm connected to?
<sarnold> echo is usually handled by the terminal driver of whatever system you're logged in to
<sarnold> but if it doesn't have the interfaces I expect to use to configure those, maybe local echo in telnet can do?
<beatleboy07> And so I'm not confused, ^E is Ctrl+E?
<beatleboy07> Or do you mean type in '^E'?
<beatleboy07> I tried both and it didn't work.
<Cooler> anyone on ubuntu 18.04 ? can you run mokutil -l and tell me how many show up?
<sarnold> beatleboy07: control+e yeah..
<beatleboy07> Looks like I might be hosed. Strange though that I get Echo with PuTTY.
<sarnold> Cooler: sorry mate, both my 18.04 lts machines are legacy boots..
<sarnold> beatleboy07: yeah, that kind of confuses me too. I might suspect the terminal that's sent by the connecting client to influence what happens, but if the device is as simple as I think it is, that feels pretty unlikely..
<beatleboy07> It's a very simple device.
<beatleboy07> I can't say much about it because of NDA.
<beatleboy07> It seems silly, but maybe I need to install PuTTY for Ubuntu.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: hmm.. try this: socat STDIO,echo=1 TCP:whatever:23
<beatleboy07> Haven't used socat before. Installing now. So try that command in order to connect to the device?
<sarnold> yeah
<beatleboy07> Okay, cool. That seems to work.
<beatleboy07> It's a little weird.
<sarnold> socat's a crazy impressive tool.. i don't have easy access to exactly what you've got but changing the 1 to a 0 on port 22 worked :D
<sarnold> err, rather, echo=0 with port 22 doesn't do local echo, echo=1 with port 22 does do local echo
<beatleboy07> I type the command, hit enter, it first shows the command I'm about to send and then I have to hit enter again.
<sarnold> *really*??
<beatleboy07> Yeah.
<sarnold> that is weird
<sarnold> heh
<beatleboy07> But it's definitely better than not knowing if I made a typo until I've sent the command.
<sarnold> (my 'hello<enter>' gets sent to sshd immediately, which reports "protocol mismatch" and kills the thing
<sarnold> oh I wonder if that's because you're actually doing TELNET, but by hand. I know there's a handful of extra control messages that socat is probably not going to handle correctly
<beatleboy07> Yeah. That could be. I'll look into this, but it looks like perhaps this is just opening a TCP socket.
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> it's a lot like nc
<beatleboy07> It looks similar to netcat.
<sarnold> but has an option for local echo :D
<beatleboy07> Haha.
<beatleboy07> Okay.
<sarnold> (in addition to a billion other toggles)
<beatleboy07> Well, awesome. New tool. Thanks!
<sarnold> you're welcome :) I'm glad something worked out
<sarnold> even if it is a bit weird..
<beatleboy07> Oh it's a big relief. This is a device that is sending and receiving tons of network packets, so I can never quite tell where I'm typing and what I've typed.
<alentoghostflame> Hey, how would I get Ubuntu 19.04 to actually use my RX 5700 instead of software-rendering everything?
<Kon-> alentoghostflame: which PPA are you using for Mesa?
<alentoghostflame> Oibaf's
<Kon-> That does seem like it should work
<alentoghostflame> Im also running the 5.3-rc3 kernel, could that be the issue?
<Kon-> Most of the benchmarks I've seen were running 5.3
<Kon-> I think that's the only kernel supporting Navi
<Kon-> You have LLVM 9, right?
<alentoghostflame> how would I check?
<alentoghostflame> nvm, glxinfo says i have 9.0
<donofrio> which ppa has xfce4.14?
<donofrio> so 19.04 is not LTS?
<padarc> donofrio, no. 16. 04 is, 18.04, 20.04 etc
<padarc> every 2 years there is a lts version.
<sad_> Why hibernation slow in linux ?
<Cooler> anyone here on ubuntu 18.04 and have secure boot on?
<Cooler> please run mokutil -l and tell me how many keys you find there
<Cooler> ffs
<Cooler> can someone just do one thing please?
<lotuspsychje> no swearing here plz Cooler
<aavar> Hi. I finally took the plunge and reinstalled ubuntu. Now I am missing settings from "mouse & trackpad". I only have primary button and doubleckick speed. Missing settings for scroll and tap to click. I think I am missing a package?
<Cooler> is it safe for me to copy paste .ko files into /lib/modules/5.0.0-25-generic ?
<Cooler> because modprobe looks in that folder for modules to load
<Cooler> $ sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Cooler> modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/5.0.0-25-generic
<V7> Hey all
<V7> rsyslogd: action 'action 4' resumed (module 'builtin:omfile') [v8.32.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2359 ]
<V7> Is full of syslog
<V7> Is it possible to fix that on 18.04?
<V7> Linux HOST 4.15.0-55-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 2 18:22:20 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aavar> I am having touble installing teamviewer11 on my system. It depends on packages not available. How can I fix this? I had it working before, but now I cant remember how.
<geirha> have you by chance upgraded from one ubuntu release to another recently?
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: be careful with teamviewer, there were some recent security flaws with it, maybe check for more safer ways to remote? ssh perhaps?
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, I know... but I "have to" use it for work. I guess I'll have to remember to dissable when not in use.
<Aavar> geirha, was that for me? I just reinstalled ubuntu
<V7> Anyone :)
<LinuxNoob911> is this a good place to ask basic linux questions? I'm trying to make an ubuntu bootable USB using puppy linux and each method I try fails. Been at it for a day. Is there a linux community that can help?
<V7> LinuxNoob911: #linux
<V7> ##linux *
<V7> Also here's a channel for that too
<V7> 'cause you're using ubuntu
<V7> LinuxNoob911: Have you tried dd?
<LinuxNoob911> Yep tried dd, ddrescue, unetbootin, and etcher. All failed
<V7> For example, first format device entirely, "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/disk bs=512 oflag=sync status=progress"
<V7> Please, define "failed"
<LinuxNoob911> Sure. Etcher produced a "something went wrong..." error. UnetBootin created the usb drive successfully, but upon boot, the usb drive could not boot. Same for dd. I know this is not a bios issue because I am using a puppylinux which boots from usb.
<V7> Do not use UnetBottin. It's deprecatedthough
<LinuxNoob911> ddrescue I entered ddrescue ~spot/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdd1, this produced the error: ddrescue: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<V7> Where you've downloaded ISO?
<V7> What's the USB/
<V7> Have you tried another pen drive?
<LinuxNoob911> Only have two pen drives at the moment. I would install puppy on my hard drive to free up the verified bootable usb, but puppy install produces an error saying no support fr eufi devices
<LinuxNoob911> usb is a lexmark cruzer 8gb.
<V7> fr uefi?
<V7> for*?
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to get XScreensaver to run, but each time I start the machine I am informed that the daemon is not running.  HOw can I get it to run each time I start.  I know it needs to probably go into a file preceded with a .  but I don;t know which one.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: Each DE has options in settings/power management to enable/disable Screensaver
<pomeha> tarzeau: thanks for telling where *.desktop files are.
<tarzeau> welcome, find or locate would have also told you, or dpkg -L yourpkg
<gst568923> Hy guys, my intel wifi card not have ciphers for PMF feature (Protected Management Frame). This is a problem of iwlwifi driver or a intel-firmware implementations?
<ir0ng0d> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | ir0ng0d
<ubottu> ir0ng0d: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ir0ng0d> Hello?
<ir0ng0d> Is kali based on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !kali | ir0ng0d
<ubottu> ir0ng0d: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<hay> hello, I have a question; I have the LVM physical volume which is of 500 Gig size and one logical volume that is 4 Gig ... what is the easiest way to use the entire disk with that volume? thanks
<ayekat> hay: see lvresize - the -l options might do what you want
<ayekat> s/options/option/
<hay> ayekat, thanks
<hay> ayekat, it works, thanks again :)
<ayekat> hay: you're welcome ^^
<The_LoudSpeaker> Raman Sarda:
<The_LoudSpeaker> A friend of mine has a problem with almost all ubuntu versions. Live usb works fine. Installation also completes successfully and then after rebooting, when he enters password at the log in screen. His screen goes blank. Nothing works. Not even ctrl-alt-F1/F2.
<The_LoudSpeaker> He's downloading lubuntu rn. But anyone has any ideas as to why same problem occurs in Ubuntu, kubuntu, manjaro kde, kde neon and elementary OS?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Works fine with Pop OS. But he's looking for something other than gnome.
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: is this a clevo/system76 machine with intel UHD graphics?
<The_LoudSpeaker> No.
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: on wich kernel versions is this happening?
<The_LoudSpeaker> His system is a dell inspiron 7576. The issue appears to be on lts versions of the systems.
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: what kind of graphics card in this system please?
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: for the GTX versions we reccomend latest drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa, first you need to enter system with !nomodeset, then add the ppa and install the latest driver
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | The_LoudSpeaker
<ubottu> The_LoudSpeaker: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | The_LoudSpeaker
<ubottu> The_LoudSpeaker: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! I wil tell him. And let you know if it works.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<e|f> Hi. I just bought a Lenovo laptop. Installed Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS on it successfully. But the Wifi won't work. It says "Turn Wifi on" but when I do that nothing happens. I checked the Wifi on the Windows installation that came with the laptop and that works OK.
<lotuspsychje> e|f: whats the chipset of your wifi card please
<e|f> how do I find that out. Would you give me the terminal command please
<lotuspsychje> e|f: sudo lshw -C network
<e|f> ok
<e|f> "Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 Plus Bluetooth"
<lotuspsychje> e|f: intel?
<e|f> yep
<e|f> Bluetooth itself seems to work ok, to add to that
<lotuspsychje> e|f: weird, those are mostly working out of the box, are you dualbooting uefi mode?
<e|f> yeah
<e|f> i even tried reinstalling ubuntu from my burned DVD iso and made sure the wifi part of installation went ok
<ioria> e|f, can you paste dmesg | grep iwl ?
<lotuspsychje> e|f: try fastboot & secureboot OFF and compare please, uefi settings can influence hardware
<e|f> ioria: loaded firmware version... detected Intel... base HW address.. Selected rate control algorithm... renamed from wlan0
<e|f> i can't paste as it's another machine and it's not connected to the internet
<e|f> also all i use here is Wifi... no ethernet... so i can't just check for software updates etc... otherwise I would've
<ioria> e|f,  lsmod | grep ideapad
<e|f> ideapad_patop 36864 0; sparse_keymap 16384 1 ideapad_laptop; wmi 28672 1 ideapad_laptop; video 49153 2 ideapad_laptop, i915
<ioria> e|f,  rfkill list all
<e|f> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless Lan soft blocked: no hard blocked: yes; 1: ideapad_bluetooth Bluetooth soft blocked: yes hardblocked: yes; 2: hci0: Bluetooth soft blocked: yes hard blocked: no; 3: phy0: Wireless Lan soft blocked: no hard blocked: no;
<e|f> (hope i typed that out ok)
<ioria> e|f,  echo "blacklist ideapad-laptop" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ideapad-blacklist.conf    and reboot
<ioria> e|f,  if it does not work, just remove that file (/etc/modprobe.d/ideapad-blacklist.conf)
<e|f> ok... i ran those commands and rebooting now
<e|f> thanks so much for the help, btw
<ioria> it's ok
<e|f> wow... progress... now i see a list of availables
<ioria> e|f,  you probably  need to set ssid and passphrase in network-manager
<e|f> i tested it - opened up a firefox and went to google.com
<e|f> works
<ioria> ok
<e|f> k now quick give me your home address so i can post you a crate of beer
<e|f> haha
<ioria> hehehe no problem
<e|f> yeah cool... apt, software updates, browser ... all works
<e|f> thank you so much :) bye ~~~
<ioria> bye
<ausjke> whenever i logged into ubuntu server 18.04.3, the prompt report "8 packages can be upated; 8 updates are security updates", what are those? as I have cron to apt-update daily and it came out clean after manually checking, so nothing to update, but when I login it always reported something to be updated, I checked sources.list (used the default) and for sure security line is there too
<ausjke> spent 30 minutes to check aroud crontab etc, come out clean, but confused by this "misleading" info?
<ioria> ausjke, sudo apt list --upgradeable
<ausjke> ioria: it showed up some security update at a different kernel revision
<ioria> ausjke, can you paste it ?
<ausjke> linux-generic/bionic-updates,bionic-security 4.15.0.58.60 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.15.0.55.57]
<ausjke> uname -a
<ausjke> 4.15.0-55-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 2 18:22:20 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> ausjke, you need to run apt full-upgrade if you want the new version
<ioria> ithink you want
<ausjke> i kind of see the problem
<ausjke> cronjob will apt-update once, then wait for a day
<ausjke> however this one apt-update packages first without upgrading the kernel, a following up crontab will do that, so, for cases like this I need two apt-update in a row?
<ausjke> just run the cron commands again and it fixes it
<ausjke> don't know what apt full-upgrade, isnt it the default? why do I want a partial upgrade ever
<ausjke> a while ago i had issues with apt in crontab and was suggested for scripting i should always use apt-get instead, apt is designed for interactive usage really,
<ausjke> but apt-get does not have full-upgrade...i guess i will just run it twice in cron each time then
<ausjke> i do apt-get autoclean etc of course
<Habbie> ausjke, doesn't apt-get dist-upgrade do the job?
<ausjke> Habbie: that's very intrusive, i dont want to dist-upgrade blindly
<Habbie> ausjke, they're the same thing
<ausjke> Habbie: then i shall do neither in cron :)
<Habbie> i haven't read everything, is there a reason you're not using unattended-upgrades?
<ausjke> anyway the right way to upgrade for me: run it twice, check if a reboot is needed, if so reboot, and run cron @reboot too, to make sure an always updated server
<leftyfb> ausjke: running apt update twice does nothing. The difference is running apt update vs apt full-upgrade (dist-upgrade)
<leftyfb> sorry, update/upgrade
<gst568923> what is the equivalent apt-get command to search (into description and name) for example "nvidia" in synaptic?
<Habbie> gst568923, apt-cache search
<EriC^> gst568923: apt-cache show nvidia
<EriC^> (if you want more details)
<gst568923> Habbie I have try dpkg-query -l | grep "nvidia" but not all relevant packages are shown
<Habbie> gst568923, that just shows what you have installed
<gst568923> Habbie your command return me `N: Impossibile selezionare le versioni dal pacchetto "nvidia" poiché è virtuale, N: Nessun pacchetto trovato"
<Habbie> gst568923, that's the error from 'apt-cache show', i said 'apt-cache search'
<gst568923> Habbie sorry I refer to EriC^
<gst568923> Habbie apt-cache search nvidia return me also the package not installed, I have need only installed
<Habbie> gst568923, add --installed
<luixal> hi!
<luixal> I'm having trouble making a bridge working with kvm. If I use a network like 192.168.5.0/24 it works like a charm, but when I try to use my physical network 192.168.0.0/24, to make my VMs reachable from the network it always says "Network is already in use by interface X". If I ifdown interface X and retry, it shows the same message, related to another device. Any idea on how to solve it? Thanks!
<gst568923> Habbie `apt-cache --installed search nvidia` where I wrong?
<luixal> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and configuring the bridge using netplan (which seems to be doing it right...)
<Habbie> gst568923, oh, indeed, that does not work
<gst568923> Habbie not works, but in the `man apt-cache` there is the installed option
<luixal> Habbie, if you're looking for searching installed packages: apt list --installed will list all installed packages, apt list --installed package_name will look for that one :)
<Habbie> luixal, gst568923 is asking :)
<luixal> ups, miss-follow the conversation, sorry
<gst568923> luixal I have try `apt list --installed | grep "nvidia" > packages` this command show me 23 packages but when I search with synaptic (description and name) the word "nvidia" show me 30 packages
<TJ-> gst568923: better to use the search pattern with apt command itself, as in "apt list --installed 'nvidia*'
<gst568923> TJ- works but results are less
<laffer> what's the recommended way to install virtualenv for python3. "sudo apt-get install virtualenv" or "pip3 install virtualenv"?
<TJ-> gst568923: those are the *installed* packages, drop the "--installed" if you want to list *all* packages that start with "nvidia"
<gst568923> TJ- xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, vdpauinfo... not have a nvidia word but have nvidia word in the description and than appears on synaptic results
<TJ-> gst568923: ahhh, in which case "apt-cache search nvidia"
<gst568923> TJ- I try it but it's not complete
<TJ-> gst568923: what are you trying to do?
<gst568923> TJ- I'll explain, I open the synaptic program and search for the word "nvidia" by setting "Description and name" as a search. Now I wanted to know what is the equivalent of this procedure on the terminal, in order to print the list of packages (the same as those shown by synaptic)
<seanrdev> Can your EFI partition be on a Logical Volume?
<seanrdev> Nevermind I don't think it's supposed to be
<lordcirth> seanrdev, no, EFI only understands vfat, no fancy bits
<Guest33553> hi why WUBI installer is no longer used any more?
<lordcirth> Guest33553, well, it was always kind of hacky and dependent on Windows to not break it
<Guest33553> lordcirth: does WUBI installer use some kind of loop device?
<lordcirth> Guest33553, it made a file on the Windows NTFS partition, which it mounted as a loop device, yeah. IIRC.
<Guest33553> yeah it seemed problematic if it running as a standalone windows application.
<lordcirth> It's not a Windows application exactly; it boots from it's own bootloader entry, it just loads the file as it's root device.
<gst568923> In the description of nouveau-firmware package "This package is temporary; the nouveau drivers will soon be able togenerate this data on the fly." means that MmioTrace command is optional to extract the firmware?
<TJ-> gst568923: that takes a bit of work! but this should do it:  awk 'BEGIN{IGNORECASE=1} {D=0} /^Package:/ {P=$2}  /^Description/ || /^ / {D=1} ( $0 ~ /nvidia/ && D==1) || P ~ /nvidia/  {print P} ' /var/lib/apt/lists/*{Packages,Translation*} | sort | uniq
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, i've disabled all the "auto update" type option i can find on my firefox. Studies, autoupdated etc etc. How can I stop it from doing this ? https://imgur.com/a/Rlxex5S
<Guest33553> oh it not running while windows is running ? I had a wrong impression?
<lordcirth> Guest33553, no, it's not a virtual machine. The file is just embedded in the existing partition, so you don't need to repartition.
<lordcirth> Guest33553, if you want a VM, you can use Virtualbox.
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: Firefox will not auto-update itself in Ubuntu, if it's installed through the Ubuntu package management
<[itchyjunk]> leftyfb, it came when i installed ubuntu 18.04. I didn't manually install firefox.
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: then there's no need to "disable" anything
<[itchyjunk]> leftyfb, as you can see, i get that "updated in the background" message once in a while.
<Guest33553> lordcirth: i'd use WSL rather than VM
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: probably from Ubuntu package updates
<lordcirth> Guest33553, if WSL is enough for your use case, sure.
<[itchyjunk]> leftyfb, i have set those to manual and haven't update then in at least 2 weeks.
<[itchyjunk]> Why would firefox say it updated in the background and crash now?
<Guest33553> lordcirth: what is the principle behind WSL? curious..
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: why are you insistent on preventing any sort of updates?
<lordcirth> Guest33553, Win10's kernel has the basic syscalls needed to run Linux processes in a separate namespace. Kinda like LXC? I'm not familiar with it, though.
<[itchyjunk]> leftyfb, so that's the answer to how do i stop firefox from silently updating in the background?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: the new WSL uses a proper linux kernel
<lordcirth> oh, interesting
<gst568923> TJ- no, the command list also the package not installed
<leftyfb> lordcirth: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/ubuntu-support-windows-subsystem-linux-2
<lordcirth> [itchyjunk], most likely you made a mistake disabling automatic updates. That being said, you should be doing updates.
<[itchyjunk]> lordcirth, what type of mistake? So i can correct it and make sure firefox isn't doing any background updates.
<TJ-> gst568923: it is meant to , it searches all the package lists that Apt has fetched
<thsnr> [itchyjunk]: it's not firefox updating itself, but Ubuntu updating it. you can check the logs at /var/log/apt/history.log to confirm
<gst568923> TJ- I only need those installed that contain nvidia in the description
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: care to inform us why you want to disable updates? That's typically a bad idea.
<[itchyjunk]> thsnr, is there a way for me to tell ubuntu not update firefox?
<TJ-> gst568923: the shell gives you the power to filter the list in any way you like as you can see from what I've done with 'awk'. You could compare that list with installed packages and just print the matches
<[itchyjunk]> leftyfb, i don't want things updating itself without me telling it to.
<TJ-> [itchyjunk]: FF about:config app.update.auto
<thsnr> as mentioned, not updating your software is a bad idea (for over 2 weeks). not updating your browser is an especially bad idea
<kxsl> how do i tell what drive is connected on ata20.00? kernel is giving errors about it, but they're too obtuse i can't tell what hardware is causing them
<[itchyjunk]> thsnr, i don't mind updating as soon as the update comes out. as long as i get a pop up message or something. firefox just crashes tabs and asks to be restarted and doesn't recover all tabs which has caused issues
<leftyfb> [itchyjunk]: put all the changes you made to FF back. None of those affect the application getting updated. Ubuntu packages won't get automatically updated either unless you have unattended updates enabled
<TJ-> kxsl: this may help: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/*ata* "
<kxsl> TJ-, that doesn't work. i need to find what's connected to ata20.00
<ioria> kxsl, dmesg | grep ata20
<TJ-> kxsl: if there's no symlink there mentioning the device the kernel couldn't get that far, because udev creates a link there once the device is added. You'd expect e.g. "/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-ata-1 -> ../../sda"
<TJ-> kxsl: otherwise do as ioria  suggests, you'd expect something like "ata1.00: ATA-9: SanDisk SSD i110 128GB, i221000, max UDMA/133"
<kxsl> that helped a little thanks. it says its atapi: marvell virtuall
<TJ-> kxsl: another possibility is "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_generic/" => " sg0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0"
<TJ-> kxsl: but this all assumes the block device was able to be created (sda == sg0 )
<kxsl> i don't know. computer keeps going to emergency mode and this is the closest thing to an error i can find
<ioria> kxsl, have you run a fs check on it ?
<kxsl> yes
<ioria> and ?
<kxsl> all clean
<ioria> kxsl, then check your fstab
<kxsl> ive already commented out all the drives i dont absolutely need to boot
<TJ-> kxsl: did "journalctl -xb -p warning" not help?
<genii> ...maybe you shouldn't comment out the / mount in the fstab
<kxsl> all i did before this started was install updates and remove a failed drive. no idea what i would look for in fstab since i haven't touched it in months
<kxsl> this time i booted. i changed a setting in the mobo firmware to check and update marvell rom
<TJ-> kxsl: did you remove the wrong drive? :)
<TJ-> kxsl: how many drives, what config? RAID ?
<dmp2006> hello?
<dmp2006> im new here
<dmp2006> just wondering, how do i turn off screen reader?
<kxsl> no, i removed the right drive for sure. 1 ssd boot drive (REQUIRED), multiple other drives, one is /home, the other are just data drives, but there is a RAID in there
<dmp2006> i cant shut the damn thing up lol
<TJ-> kxsl: it seems strange you get an ATA error after performing a hardware change... If you're sure you replaced the failed device with a good one I'd bet you've not correctly reconnected the data link or power to it
<TJ-> dmp2006: how did you enable it in the first place? which screen-reader are you using?
<TJ-> dmp2006: usually those options are in Settings > Accessibility
<ioria> what's that ? orca ?
<dmp2006> idk
<dmp2006> i was using a bluetooth speaker and then it started
<dmp2006> i think its orca
<ioria> dmp2006, ps -a | grep orca
<ioria> dmp2006, ps -A | grep orca
<dmp2006> do i put that into terminal?
<ioria> yup
<dmp2006> k, one sec
<dmp2006> do i put the output here?
<ioria> so, it's running ?
<lordcirth> !paste | dmp2006 if it's more than a few lines:
<ubottu> dmp2006 if it's more than a few lines:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmp2006> all i got is ( 7012 ?        00:01:22 orca )
<ioria> dmp2006, killall orca
<dmp2006> k, one sec
<dmp2006> omg it worked!
<dmp2006> thanks!!
<ioria> ok
<dmp2006> i had it on for 3 days and it was driving me insane
<dmp2006> lol
<dmp2006> thanks for the help!
<ioria> no prob
<dmp2006> i might save that command as well
<dmp2006> just in case
<dmp2006> still, thanks for the help, i got to install some stuff, bye!
<ioria> bye
<kxsl> it looks like there's a job trying to run for one of the non-critical drives preventing the booting, but why?
<lordcirth> kxsl, if there's a drive listed in fstab, without noauto or x-systemd.automount, then boot will wait for it
<kxsl> why is that a problem just now?
<kxsl> noauto sounds like it wont be mounted at all, which NOT what I want.
<pragmaticenigma> kxsl: noauto means that the device, if present, will not be automatically mounted. It then means the fstab entry is used to define other options such that the user can easily mount the device later with the missing parameters, such as credentials, but the mount point and other options can be saved
<kxsl> that's absolutely a no go then. these drives have been in the system for YEARS. they have the right mount options
<kxsl> problem may lvm. the raid is present, but the vgs and lvs don't appear
<lordcirth> kxsl, perhaps I misunderstood your previous messages. I thought you meant that you had removed a drive.
<bernhard_> hi, any idea why adjusting brightness via my laptop keyboard lags for 1 second after the key stroke
<pragmaticenigma> enoq: Please refrain from changing your name right after you ask a question. As for your question, depending on your computer, if the "soft keys" are not routed through the bios, then it may take a moment or two for Ubuntu to execute an application that triggers the change.
<enoq> pragmaticenigma: yeah, my irc client is buggy
<enoq> (polari)
<enoq> not even sure if I'm authed
<lamurian_> Hi, is there any way to change screen brightness without X? Currently running tmux in tty and still struggling to change the brightness
<pragmaticenigma> lamurian_: If you have an Intel based graphics chipset, this may work for you: https://askubuntu.com/a/149265
<Habbie> enoq, you are authed - otherwise you could not have joined #ubuntu
<enoq> ok, weird because I can't join #archlinux it seems
<TJ-> lamurian_: echo $VAL > /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness  where $VAL is between 0 and /sys/class/backlight/*/max_brightness
<pragmaticenigma> Habbie, enoq: #ubuntu does not regularly require registration to join. When spammers become an issue, the moderators will temporarily activate the registration flag on the channel. But it only lasts for 24 hours
<TJ-> lamurian_:  e.g. to push it to max, with an intel backlight controller:  "  echo $(cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness ) > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness  "
<Habbie> pragmaticenigma, ah! then i must have picked this up during such an event
<lamurian_> thanks for the suggestion pragmaticenigma, unfortunately it doesn't work since I'm not connected to X. Using xbacklight gave me error -1
<lamurian_> TJ-'s answer works like a charm though!
<lamurian_> But I'll need to run it as root everytime. Still, it works so I'm happy haha. Thanks guys
<pragmaticenigma> lamurian_: That was further down on the page that I linked to ;-) glad it worked
<pragmaticenigma> lamurian_: You could create an alias or bash script to store the commands in, such that you could trigger it and then be prompted for your root password... you could also setup sudo to not require a password for that particular command
<lamurian_> whoops didn't read it thru the end :p I guess it's all there and laziness just hit me hard
<lamurian_> I agree, I think configuring sudo not to prompt password to this particular command makes more sense
<TJ-> lamurian_: if 'root' bothers you add a udev rule to set a different group as owner, and the modes to g+rw, and ensure your user is in that group. Or just use " echo val | sudo dd of=/sys/class/backlight/.../brightness " and add an entry into /etc/sudoers.d/yourrule that allows your user to run "dd of=/sys/class/backlight" woth NOPASSWD
<TJ-> lamurian_: there may also be a dbus method you can use which wouldn't require privileges
<lamurian_> Cool! So let me summarize the solution: with X -> use xbacklight or xrandr; otherwise -> directly change the value within /sys/class/../brightness. Command can be written as an alias in .bashrc or as a script. Workaround for su privilege: use NOPASSWD in sudoer file or set dbus.
<lamurian_> Really appreaciate your help TJ- and pragmaticenigma :)
<TJ-> lamurian_: if you're in a tty but there is an Xserver running (on display 0) you can also do "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr ..." or any other X program that needs to know which DISPLAY to configure
<TJ-> lamurian_: most X/GUI applications will take a --display/-display/-d option directly too; check the relevant program's --help/-h
<enoq> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the hint, had to reconnect with polari
<lamurian_> I see.. so I assume X instance is somehow(?) connected with currently running tty, even if it's on a different login session
<lamurian_> That makes me wonder with what I may did wrong with my script though
<lamurian_> So I wrote a script to notify me regarding my battery status. The idea is to send notification if the battery reaching certain threshold, with different threshold condition according to the bat status (charging / discharging)
<lamurian_> And the script should be able to recognize whether or not I'm using X
<lamurian_> It runs just fine when I execute it directly from shell (both in tty and in X session)
<lamurian_> However, when I try to run it using systemd timer, it only give me a notification when I'm on X session
<TJ-> lamurian_: are you aware of laptop-mode-tools package? That is designed to trigger the kind of scripts you're talking about
<TJ-> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<pragmaticenigma> lamurian_: Some applications are also able to seek out an X session on a local machine. Example: I can execute x11vnc remotely in an SSH session, to turn on remote desktop on my computer, so I can remote desktop in.
<lamurian_> nope, it's the first time i hear about it. I always use tlp for power management
<lamurian_> That's a good clue though, I'll read about laptop-mood-tools
<TJ-> lamurian_: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man8/laptop_mode.8.html
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> what happens when I do 'sudo reboot'? does it kill all process nicely or not?
<sarnold> it should start nicely and then escalate to not nicely
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It is the same command that is executed when you click the "reboot" command from within Gnome, KDE, or any other desktop environment
<FreeBDSM> do I need to manually stop docker containers before a reboot?
<FreeBDSM> for max niceness
<FreeBDSM> or it doesn't matter?
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It couldn't hurt to spin those down before rebooting. The docker manager will receive a signal from the reboot command to shutdown. But it doesn't hurt to manually shut them down in case one causes a system hang during reboot
<rememberYou> hi friends, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and I would like to install my GTX 1050Ti graphics card to be able to enjoy the 1920x1080 resolution. Any idea how I could properly do that?
<Bashing-om> rememberYou: As easy as ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' , assumming that there has been no other Nvidia driver installed prior to this.
<rememberYou> thank you
<Bashing-om> rememberYou: :D
<rememberYou> I've just read someone that advised `apt-get purge nvidia-*` and then do `apt-get install nvidia-375`, but this thing just missed up all the resolution
<rememberYou> I know that many packages exists, so well ; thanks to confirm what I though :P
<Bashing-om> rememberYou: Lemme check what the correct driver is. And yes - Must purge the old driver and config files before inslling another driver.
<ioria> rememberYou, and 375 is just a transitional package for nvidia-384
<rememberYou> good to know, thanks for sharing
<ioria> rememberYou, and 384 is a trans to 390
<Bashing-om> rememberYou: Nvidia recommends the 430 version driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/149138/en-us . What release are you running ?
<ioria> that would be thebest
<rememberYou> Bashing-om: ehm, it's the "Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver)" one
<ioria> oh, also 435 available
<ioria> not for bionic, tho
<rememberYou> alright, so if I resume, I try with `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` and if something go wrong, I can do `apt install nvidia-430` right?
<ioria> nvidia-driver-430
<rememberYou> thanks you once more, you're awesome guys
<crised> I have a problem with a large HDD, it has nothing but files (Ubuntu is not installed there). I run fsck and it says there are no problems. However, I can't read all the data
<crised> How can I read all the data?
<Habbie> crised, can you clarify "I can't read all the data"?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 bionic | rememberYou
<ubottu> rememberYou: Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in bionic
<crised> Habbie: there are some files that I can't read
<crised> i.e. some files in some directories
<Habbie> crised, yes.. how does the reading fail?
<OerHeks> crised, and what filesystem is there?
<crised> Habbie: system stucks reading
<Bashing-om> rememberYou: ^^ that driver will have to obtained from our trusted PPA as of now .
<crised> ext4
<OerHeks> oh, then you do not own the folders/files
<rememberYou> ah ok, I will then
<ioria> Bashing-om, i have it in bionic-updates/restricted
<Bashing-om> ioria: :) good to know .. we need to adjust our bot ^^ ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, something changed : https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/install-nvidia-driver-update-ubuntu-its
<Bashing-om> ioria: Noted :) thanks .
<ioria> ok
<crised> OerHeks: Ideas?
<OerHeks> if the files list with sudo ls, then the data is oke
<OerHeks> you just don't own them, chown -R $USER:$USER perhaps
<crised> OerHeks: file lists
<crised> OerHeks: files are there
<crised> OerHeks: this is not a file privilege problem
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for more details, what does ls -la give? ( on those files you cannot read)
<crised> OerHeks: e.g. there is a file that I can't read it, cp just stucks
<crised> I run a `cp` command to copy a file, and then it stucks
<sarnold> check dmesg?
<crised> sarnold: IO error
<crised> sarnold: https://gist.github.com/crised/ddfc1debaa6023b2c6fb06547d36d5f9
<sarnold> crised: this is a seriously unhappy hard drive. I hope these copies are part of making sure your backups of its data are recent and up to date
<sarnold> crised: it might be other hardware as well, but harddrive is most likely
<crised> sarnold: yes it's HDD
<sarnold> crised: you may be able to use dd_rescue or ddrescue to copy off what you can from the unreadable files. Those tools will skip blocks that can't be read, and fill those blocks with zeros. that might be enough to recover some things, might not be enough for others
<crised> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
<crised> sarnold: output from smartctl :(
<sarnold> crised: sounds about right :(
<afidegnum> hello, i can't right click on my laptop, i just installed Ubuntu 18 on my toshiba
<afidegnum> what's the needed driver for this ?
<leftyfb> !yymm | afidegnum
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<jrg> https://pastebin.com/h1mjjBsH
<jrg> rsyslog keeps giving that error when i try to install it
<jrg> it started during an update. it seems rsyslogd is there and it starts but i can't quite figure out where dpkg is broken trying to install it
<Bashing-om> jrg: What shows ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install --reinstall rsyslog ' ?
<jrg> the above
<Intelo> how to check the version of an application installed or not installed?
<Bashing-om> Intelo: 'apt policy <package>' .
<Intelo> thanks
<Bashing-om> Intelo: :)
<Intelo> I have ubuntu 18 LTS, how do I update to 19 because I need redmine version and bundler above than 3.4.4-1 (which is the currenty redmine version in ubuntu 18)
<Bashing-om> !info redmine disco
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.1-2 (disco), package size 1025 kB, installed size 8837 kB
<Intelo> Bashing-om,  this info is for which ubuntu version?
<Bashing-om> Intelo: "4.0.1-2 (disco)," is 19.04 .
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Intelo> Bashing-om,  how can I upgrade 18 to 19? I hope this will auto upgrade my redmine too?
<Bashing-om> Intelo: Upgrading to 19.04 you leave the LTS path . then on a 6 month upgrade path :(
<Intelo> 6month what</
<Intelo> Bashing-om,  # lsb_release -a
<Intelo> No LSB modules are available.
<Bashing-om> Intelo: 18.04 is supported for 5 years - 19.-4 has 9 months support, 19.10 had 9 months support.
<Intelo> thats ok. I want to upgrade from 18 to 19, what command?
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Intelo> thats ok
<leftyfb> Intelo: there is no version "18" or "19"
<Intelo> thats ok. I want to upgrade from 18 to 19, what command?
<OerHeks> set the upgrade to any new version, in updates?
<leftyfb> Intelo: there is no version "18" or "19"
<Intelo> 18.x to 19.x
<Intelo> 18.x LTS to 19.x
<leftyfb> Intelo: what version of Ubuntu are you running
<OerHeks> sure you can find the update settings
<Intelo> do you want me to rephrase?
<Intelo> leftyfb, I have 18.x something
<Intelo> OerHeks,  isn't there a command to do that?
<Intelo> just dist upgrade?
<leftyfb> Intelo: lsb_release -a
<Intelo> No LSB modules are available.
<leftyfb> Intelo: sudo lsb_release -ds
<Intelo> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<leftyfb> Intelo: https://www.howtogeek.com/351360/how-to-upgrade-to-the-latest-version-of-ubuntu/
<leftyfb> Intelo: top result on google for "ubuntu how to upgrade"
<Intelo> its a server
<Intelo> ..
<leftyfb> Intelo: you know, it's helpful when you provide all pertinent information up front
<Intelo> hm.. ya but I am reading it
<leftyfb> Intelo: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<compdoc> if its a server, 18.04.3 LTS is the best choice
<leftyfb> ^
<leftyfb> compdoc: why do you think you need a newer version of redmine 3.4.4-1?
<leftyfb> sorry, Intelo ^
<Intelo> compdoc,  ya
<zmc> I accidentally messed up my /etc/pulseaudio/client.conf and reinstalling pulseaudio didn't bring it back.  How can I regenerate this file as it was on the install?
<Intelo> but my redmine is having old rails. My ubuntu has new bundler. so they clash. I am upgrading to solve issues as upgrading OS will upgrade redmine and rails
<Intelo> leftyfb,  compdoc ^
<afidegnum> how do i symlink a win executable file? both single or double quotes generates an error wine "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/VirtualDJ/virtualdj.exe"
<OerHeks> odd, bionic gives the latest ruby on rails 2.5.1.
<leftyfb> OerHeks: the latest is 5.2.3
<rypervenche> afidegnum: Can you show us the full command you're trying to run?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: https://github.com/rails/rails/releases
<afidegnum> i have an exe file,
<afidegnum> when i manually chmod to the location of the .exe file and run wine on it, it works,
<afidegnum> wine virtualdj8.exe
<afidegnum> but due to its long path, i wanted to symlink into /usr/bin so i can run it as a program from the dash
<afidegnum> or cli
<OerHeks> dont worry about long paths
<afidegnum> ?
<maaku> I just installed a firefox update on ubuntu 19.04, and now firefox won't load web pages
<maaku> I'm not sure where to report this error (or how to, without a web browser)
<OerHeks> rename the ~/.mozilla folder and start FF again?
<OerHeks> and ~/.cache/mozilla
<maaku> thanks I'll try that
<maaku> OerHeks: worked, thanks
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<afidegnum> sudo ln -s ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files \(x86\)/VirtualDJ/virtualdj8.exe /usr/local/bin/dj
<afidegnum> it doesn't work
<afidegnum> what's the correct symlinking ?
<obx> I need to know if I can install an Ubuntu with few problems on a Mac pro 1,1
<foophoof> I have a problem where after I unlock my screen, everything is black, except the cursor which still shows up. Everything is still running (I use i3, if i switch to the workspace i know Spotify is in and hit space, music starts playing again), but no apps are “visible “. Any idea how to debug this? Restarting works and I can switch to a tty for commands, but I’d rather fix the problem so I don’t have to restart
<foophoof> after locking my screen for a certain amount of time.
<foophoof> I’m guessing it’s some interaction between X, i3, graphics drivers and xsecurelock (which i use for screen lock)…
<laffer> ate amanha gente
<katnip`> can someone tell me the cli command to see if i am running 18.04.3 ?
<Habbie> katnip`, lsb_release -ds
<Habbie> katnip`, i think
<katnip`> yes it is, ty
<davido_> On a dual boot windows / ubuntu system my initial setup had a larger Windows partition than I preferred due to unmovable files. I've been able to resolve that and shrink the windows partition further. now I'd like to expand the ubuntu partition. However, the logical layout puts the reclaimed free space ahead of the start of the Ubuntu partition. Is this a problem, or is it possible? Perhaps I'm better off
<davido_> just establishing this reclaimed space as a new partition and mounting it. Suggestions?
<Mathisen> davido_, it should be doable if you boot from a live dist of some kind.
<Mathisen> but i would recommend backing upp important stuff just in case
<afidegnum> reboot
<afidegnum>      reboot
<davido_> I guess my concern is more around the issue of the free space being before the existing partition, not after. So I'm not appending space to a partition, I'm prepending it.
<sarnold> I've only ever extended by adding to the end.. I suspect that's the only way it's going to work
<davido_> That's more what I was expecting to hear.  ...it's not wrong to just add another partition and mount it, anyway.
<sarnold> maybe you could get super-tricky and use dd to move data forward in a few chunks -- but it'd be VERY EASY to destroy all your data in the attempt. if you trust your backups.. maybe it'd almost be kinda fun. heh.
<davido_> Moving it forward seems like it could mess with grub2's expectations.
<Habbie> as you need a live image to do this anyway
<Habbie> reinstalling grub is the least of your worries
<Habbie> i suspect (g)parted can do all of the magic for you (the moving), by the way
<sarnold> Habbie: oh cool
<Habbie> davido_, is the reclaimed free space bigger than your current ubuntu partition? or, perhaps, bigger than the -used space- in your ubuntu partition?
<sarnold> using someone else's pre-existing tool for the job sounds way better than guessing at seek and and skip and count and so on :)
<davido_> You may be right. I'd like to figure out where this capability might be documented. I am aware that I'll need to boot from a live usb thumbdrive.
<sarnold> Habbie: ha, another good idea :D
<sarnold> Habbie: wait, no, a *great* idea :D
<Habbie> sarnold, initially i was going to unhelpfully offer 'you should have installed with LVM or btrfs' but this is a better version
<davido_> Yes, I wasn't actually considering doing it manually, I was hoping the answer would simply be that "yes, gParted has you covered. Boot from a live cd/thumbdrive and go for it."
<Habbie> gparted has all the dialog buttons for doing what you want, but they're greyed out here - then again, i'm not in your situation
<sarnold> Habbie: heh I thought about lvm too but (a) I couldn't promise that lvm would actually do this better, I don't know :D (b) probably reinstall just to get lvm now is a bit of  a hassle..
<Habbie> (a) is easy - with lvm you can just add the free space and not think about it again
<Habbie> (b) yeah - i'm not aware of good tricks for adding lvm later, other than my question above about used and free space
<sarnold> nice nice
<davido_> meh, I usually configure my workstations so that wiping and starting fresh is not too catestrophic. The dual boot component is a little harder because I'm not so sure I could get back to a good state on my seldom-used windows install, but where I already back up home regularly, as well as committing most of my dot files in a repo, I could probably just wipe out the partitions in question, and do a fresh
<davido_> Ubuntu install, restore home, and be back to mostly normal.
<davido_> Anyway, thanks for the suggestions. I appreciate it.
<sarnold> davido_: cool, have fun :)
<Habbie> davido_, you're welcome, good luck
<Guest75157> hi
<alentoghostflame> Hey, how can I use my RX 5700 on Ubuntu 19.04 instead of using software rendering for everything?
<WaV> Sorry about my other nick guys. Will be stopping now
<Haled> I can telnet to a given port from a machine, locally, but not from another machine on the lan. ufw is disabled on that machine. What could cause this?
<ikkuranus> I have several nfs shares mounted to various directories. I also a directory that is from one of the above mounts mounted inside another folder. Upon reboot that last mount does not sucessfully remount. Is there some sort of mounting order I need to follow or perhaps a delay I need to add to that it has time to first mount the nfs share before linking to that?
<_merlim_> what does i takes to make mouse pointer movement and window dragging movement as smooth as in mac osx ?
<Betal> Haled: is the first machine telnet still on?
<ikkuranus> just pretend that osx doesn't exist that's what the other 90% of the world does
<_merlim_> I see so much effort spended in eye candy... It was never about eye candiness, but smoothness
<Haled> Betal: I turn it off from the machine where the service is running, trying to connect to it from the other lan machine
<plongshot> has anyone connected a bluetooth device from the command line. I have bluez utils instlalled but never used it before. I want to watch some vidoes but it's taking so much time to figure this out. Can someone please help?
<jeremy31> plongshot: if using 18.04 use bluetoothctl
<plongshot> somehow it started working automatically when I unplugged and replugged the jack
<plongshot> but the volume is extremely low even though all volumes are maxed out
<plongshot> I am not with wayland or gnowe (I have only command line to access )
<plongshot> it is 18.04 dt tho
<Guest75157> hi
<Guest75157> how do I change my nick
<plongshot> Guest75157: there is #freenode
<plongshot> they know
<jeremy31> plongshot: bluetooth headset?  try the volume controls on the headset if it has them
<plongshot> Guest75157: wait, which nick?
<jeremy31> Guest75157: /nick newnick
<plongshot> jeremy31: It is a bluetooth speaker and the vol is all the way up on the speaker as well as the youtube vid itself (I will test right now w/ a differnt vid to see if it's the vid itself)
<JFox762> oh right
<JFox762> nevermind
<JFox762> I was trying to message nickserv, and it wasn't working
<plongshot> jeremy31: no it isn't the video - the voume is very, very low even with everything I know to access cranked to the max
<jeremy31> plongshot: I think alsamixer in terminal might work to increase sound level
<plongshot> alsamixer
<plongshot> I'll check it thx
<plongshot> jeremy31: was set at like 60% (wow) --heh, thanks for making the soln easy for me ( I really appreciate that )
<Haled> works now - I think it was configured at the application level
<jeremy31> plongshot: hope it works out
<alentoghostflame> Anyone here managed to use the RX 5700 with Ubuntu?
<alentoghostflame> *manage to use
<pragmaticenigma> alentoghostflame: Are you asking about the ATI/AMD Radeon RX5700 ?
<alentoghostflame> pragmaticenigma: yes
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I'm on a Debian right now, trying to create an Ubuntu boot stick for a notebook (####ing b43...). The instructions I find mention a Startup Disk Creator. ...which I doubt comes packaged with Debian. Is it sufficient to `cp ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX`?
<sarnold> Schwarzbaer: it should be, I think cp has done the right thing for a while now
<bprompt> Schwarzbaer:   I've done it with "dd", not cp, but basically -> dd ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX <- yes
<sarnold> Schwarzbaer: if you don't have any indication from the usb stick that it worked or not, a quick ls -l /dev/sdwhatever will show the answer -- it's a huge regular file, then that cp is too old; if it's still a block device, then it's good :)
#ubuntu 2019-08-17
<Schwarzbaer> Thanks. Download is nearly complete...
<Schwarzbaer> ...aaand the stick is too small for the Ubuntu image.
<sarnold> oh man :/
<ausjke> trying to get hard drive disk out from a failed-to-boot windows 10, usb will show ubuntu install window, click on boot it will reset the computer and come back to the same grub-GUI but never proceed
<ausjke> s/disk/content/
<ausjke> so cpu and DDR are running fine, hard-drive is irrelevant, what is stopping usb-boot from working, could it be MBR issues? I chose BIOS as legacy-boot and put USB on the first to boot list
<bprompt> Schwarzbaer:   at the local store, just 3 days ago, 32gbs usb2 stick for $5US
<Schwarzbaer> bprompt, I'm hoping for that, too, but right now, it's past midnight, no store selling sticks has been open for hours.
<bprompt> ausjke:   are you referring of a dual-boot system? as in the grub menu at the start, or a usb-stick boot?
<ausjke> just usb-stick-boot to check as first step, windows10 can ever boot up again, however this is the first time usb-stick can not boot  for me, it just show the bootup-screen and let me choose install/try, then repeat the screen
<ausjke> same usb-stick booted up fine on other machines, so bios seemed ok, cpu/ddr ok too, hdd is irrelevant, what else matters here?
<bprompt> ausjke:   sounds like the usb stick itself isn't well burned in, maybe rewrite the iso to it
<ausjke> does usb-boot require a hdd that has a sane system, i should be able to boot with usb-stick even there is no hard drive, right
<bprompt> ausjke:   right, I've run ubuntu on a laptop with no HD at all, runs fine
<ausjke> ok let me find another usb-stick then
<bprompt> ausjke:   but bear in mind that, when shutting down the "live session", you must let it finish completely, or the usb-stick filesystem goes borked
<bprompt> saying that, because some folks might force it by keypresses or holding down the power button
<ausjke> wish usb has a read-only button or some sort, so it never got corrupetd, like a cd-rom in the old days
<bprompt> well, cdrom's didn't have a read-only button, read-only was their only mode
<bprompt> floppies had a read-only lock
<ausjke> all true, what i meant is if usb can have a read-only mode, i think some SD-card has that too
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know if an IRC client like pidgin would be an "interface"?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm trying to figure out whether I can use "Wondershaper" to cap my download speed for XDCC File Transfers
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: wondershaper may be able to help you, but switching to the fq_codel traffic control discipline may help more; wondershaper was amazing stuff when it was new ~twenty years ago, but fq_codel takes those ideas and does more..
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: to answer your direct question, no, your irc transfers wouldn't be an interface as far as wondershaper is concerned
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: it works in terms of eg eth0, wlan0, etc; and works on all the traffic on those
<jadax> hey, do you know software for Ubuntu to edit PDFs?
<NewToLubuntu> sarnold do you think using fq_codel could help me shape just irc traffic?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm hoping just to cap my downloads to 500kb, they're zooming up to 1200 but I don't want to interfere with browsing of those I share niternet with
<sarnold> jadax: pdfmod is in the archive. I have no idea if it's any good. I've used pdflatex to *generate* pdfs before, but latex isn't something to undertake lightly
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: ahh, that's a different problem. maybe if fq_codel is running on the router you're using, it might help everyone..
<jadax> I would love something with GUI
<jadax> so I can drag and drop stuff
<jadax> there's few tools like that on Windows / MAC
<jadax> and there's few online tools
<jadax> but I cannot use online ones
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: ooooh, okay, here's an idea. lxd knows how to create containers that can do bandwidth limits https://stgraber.org/2016/03/26/lxd-2-0-resource-control-412/
<bigpic> hey guys I just did a dist-upgrade to 16.04.6 and now all of my preventative measures try to keep the os from auto importing my zfs pools are not working
<bigpic> i’ve got an ha cluster and now multiple nodes have imported the zfs pool
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> at once??
<bigpic> all of the zfs services have been disabled in systemctl
<bigpic> i’ve deleted the cachefile
<bigpic> i’ve set cachefile to none in the properties
<bigpic> i’ve told /etc/defaults/zfs to not import the pools
<bigpic> nothing is working
<bigpic> i don’t know what else to try
<bindi> https://old.reddit.com/r/zfs/comments/9jsn9c/notes_on_how_to_disable_the_cache_file_in_zol/
<bindi> try to follow this
<sarnold> bigpic: hmm, is it maybe sysvinitrc scripts?
<bigpic> bindi: yea I’ve implemented all of their suggestions already :(
<bigpic> sarnold: let me poke around brb
<bindi> might it be in  fstab?
<sarnold> bigpic: crontab @reboot entries? udev rules?
<bigpic> not in fstab
<bigpic> root cron empty
<sarnold> bigpic: if you're 100% stuck maybe you could add an auditd rule to log all execve, that might show you the thing
<bigpic> not familiar with udev rules
<sarnold> but I gotta say I hope there's an easier way :)
<bigpic> googling
<bigpic> me too :)
<bindi> could always ask #zfsonlinux
<blue1> I can't get xfce to save the desktop environment.  It's a duplicate of this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1215182 which still exists in 18.04 lts -- are there any work arounds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1215182 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "xfce 4 session manager does not save session" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wjlafrance> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 with a ZFS root. I hadn't rebooted my computer in a month or two, and now I'm hanging on `Begin: Mounting 'tank/ROOT/ubuntu-1' on 'root//' ...`. I've tried an older kernel and booting from another drive in the zpool.
<wjlafrance> I ran the live USB and imported the zpool and drives are online.
<wjlafrance> Ah, it wasn't hung. It sprung back to life several minutes later.
<NewToLubuntu> I can't really make sense of those instructions to figure if i could apply it to my program
<NewToLubuntu> perhaps tere is a way I could rank my PC low-priority
<NewToLubuntu> so if anyone needs bandwidth they get it first
<tertl3> hey guys
<tertl3> Gentoo user here
<sarnold> wjlafrance: woah really? did you perchance have a bunch of deletes or dataset removals pending?
<sarnold> wjlafrance: is there anything funny in zpool status? zpool history?
<wjlafrance> sarnold: I had a drive failure and had to resilver 700GB or so onto it. I guess I haven't rebooted since that resilver.
<sarnold> wjlafrance: hmm. I don't think I would have expected that to be a factor.. but I"ve not yet lost any drives..
<wjlafrance> Hard drive failures: those who've had them, and those who will. :)
<sarnold> well
<sarnold> I had a fantastic drive failure back around 2000 :)
<Randolf> wjlafrance: One of my clients has a computer from the 1980s that's still running Windows 3.10 with IVR software on an old MFM or RLL drive.  No bad sectors yet.  :D
<sarnold> I just meant I've never had to resilver anything..
<sarnold> my drive failure was great; it was a firewall machine, and I rarely used it directly; I had an open ssh to it from my desktop, and some programs worked, some programs didn't, and I didn't touch it because it was finals week..
<Randolf> It seems that WINE can actually run Windows 3 programs without any trouble.  So, making the move as soon as I can get a voicemodem that's compatible with the old software.
<sarnold> turned the thing off for winter break, and it never booted again. I took apart the drive for fun, and there were deep grooves ground into the platters. very neat.
<sarnold> Randolf: cripes, that seems unlikely :)
<Randolf> sarnold: Yeah, but I do have a supplier who has been searching through the depths of his old stock for his last voicemodem that plugs directly into a PCI port (his inventory report indicates there is one) which will cost a whole $13 or so.  I expect it should work just fine under Ubuntu at least.
<Randolf> sarnold: Wow, that's a nasty failure indeed.
<sarnold> Randolf: I blamed logging every denied packet. hehe
<sarnold> Randolf: $13 sounds like a pretty good price for one of those :D
<Randolf> Logging every denied packet?  Whoops!  Oh well, running a Bitcoin node seems to destroy hard drives pretty quickly too.
<Randolf> It would depend on how much logging was going on I suppose.
<sarnold> well, it was 2000. kinder gentler internet.
<Randolf> Oh yeah.  And no Bitcoin back then either.
<ga_sk8er> ok im  registered
<sarnold> welcome
<ga_sk8er> im  having issues with my sound.  my mic works fine but my headphones wont give sound
<ga_sk8er> i cant even test my speakers. it wont try to  play a sound
<sarnold> ga_sk8er: my audio just kinda owrked, so it's hard to suggest things to try..
<sarnold> ga_sk8er: I think I see people report success with pavucontrol
<JPSman> Hello!
<ga_sk8er> weird.  i  tried everything i  could for 30 mins. i  even did the alsa mixer. all  i did was plug it into  the back  & it works. i  guess my front ports dont work in linux
<sarnold> ga_sk8er: weird indeed
<sarnold> hello JPSman
<ga_sk8er> i tried the back  before...weird pc
<JPSman> So, my laptop went through an update recently, and now the volume control on the front no longer works.  Question, how can I see a list of the packages and kernel updates that were most recently applied ... so that I can start to chase down this issue?
<sarnold> ga_sk8er: did you see any different outputs in dropdown lists for an output selector?
<sarnold> JPSman: /var/log/dkpg.log
<ga_sk8er> with a laptop,  make sure the mute button isnt pushed
<ga_sk8er> usually "Fn"  & another key
<sarnold> hah, great point :)
<ga_sk8er> lol 1 time my mom  accidentally hit airplane mode button.  she couldnt figure why she lost internet
<padhu> Hi ubuntians
<JPSman> huh --- now my custom hotkey of super + F3 no longer launches my terminal ....... but my ctrl-alt F2 functionality is finally back....
<JPSman> so - there is no mute FN on this puppy
<JPSman> soooooo this fixed it..... https://askubuntu.com/questions/461093/volume-buttons-not-working-in-14-04
<JPSman> Thank you sarnold!
<sarnold> JPSman: ugh. ew. I'm sorry that's still around :(
<sarnold> JPSman: I'm glad you got there though, thanks for pasting back the workaround
<JPSman> sure thing :)
<SuperLag> is there something I can pass to apt when I'm doing a full-upgrade that will imply "yes" to the "start services" question I get with a pink screen?
<ducasse> SuperLag: i'm guessing you could use -y, but thhat would answer 'yes' to everything
<SuperLag> ducasse: I pass "apt -y full-upgrade" but that doesn't deal with the confirmation required to start services (or not).
<Allen> hello
<Allen> exit
<SuperLag> Allen: hi
<SuperLag> Allen: bye :)
<u0_a159_2> hi
<omega_doom> hello. Recently i have made some update and now i have weird color in opengl and crashes. How can i identify what was updated and unroll it?
<u0_a159__> Halo
<u0_a159__> I dont know sorry
<beatleboy07> Okay, this is maddening. Anyone have suggestions on how to get a Redragon Perdition mouse programmable? I've tried using PlayOnLinux to load the software, but I can't actually program it.
<beatleboy07> It's the only thing that I seem to still need Windows for.
<root> hey
<kevin91> Hi everyone !Has anyone already seen an online foss reservation module that can be used for sport classes. My wife is a yoga teacher, I developed her website and she'd like her students to book their classes online. I do only see very expensive modules and not even sure it respects privacy for everyone. Some fo them I've seen does not propose any l
<kevin91> oyalty cards system allowing to book 10 or 20 courses for a reduced price and reminding you how many courses left you have.
<Ascavasaion> kevin91, think you are in the wrong channel.
<Ascavasaion> kevin91, Maybe try a java, asp, perl, etc channel
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> which ports are close by default
<hortiel> I did iptables -S , and it shows allow for allow by default
<hortiel> so clearly ports are open but internet says ubuntu closes all ports by default?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | hortiel
<ubottu> hortiel: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ducasse> hortiel: the firewall is unconfigured by default
<decorumvelox> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome decorumvelox
<az> hello, what is the package I should report when there is an issue right before the login screen?
<lotuspsychje> az: that depends what this issue is exactly, what happens to you?
<az> lotuspsychje, I'm getting dropped to root shell when I fail to enter my encrypted home directory password
<lotuspsychje> az: you entered the right password?
<omega_doom> Hi. It was safe boot that caused problem with opengl. If I forgot that I turned of the safe boot I would not know why i have crashes.
<az> lotuspsychje, no. sometimes I leave the computer open and it just drop there
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<omega_doom> If I forgot that I turned on the safe boot I would not know how to fix it.
<lotuspsychje> az: not sure sorry, encryption is not really my expertise, maybe someone else knows
<lotuspsychje> az: maybe if you can catch logs out of /var/log volunteers might help to debug better
<omega_doom> @lotuspsychje: It's gforce 640mx.
<omega_doom> How is safe boot affecting graphics? Is it affecting dtivers?
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: nomodeset is not fully using the card, meant for debugging things
<omega_doom> lotuspsychje: nomodeset? What is it?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | omega_doom
<ubottu> omega_doom: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz?
<omega_doom> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/bsRQZ4bG
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: nvidia model doesnt show so it seems, can you pastebin: nvidia-smi
<omega_doom> lotuspsychje: But how are nomodeset and safe boot connected?
<omega_doom> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/xkRe3hpN
<omega_doom> nvidai 940mx
<omega_doom> bad with numbers
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: allright, so your card is an optimus, are your graphics working properly right now or not?
<omega_doom> lotuspsychje: Yes, it's working properly in safe boot off mode.
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: safe boot isnt meant for working daily, what happens when you boot normally? black screen?
<omega_doom> No, everything works fine but when i boot in safe on mode then 3d is not working properly.
<omega_doom> safe boot on.
<omega_doom> it's a bios setting.
<omega_doom> Or maybe it's secure mode. I need to check it again.
<omega_doom> yes, it is secure boot that's messing with 3d.
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: right, uefi settings can influence hardware indeed
<omega_doom> hmm, uefi is mysterious beast. Where can i read about it?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | omega_doom
<ubottu> omega_doom: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<omega_doom> ok, it's what i suspected. There are not signed drivers in ubuntu and secure boot doesn't work correctly with it.
<omega_doom> Or do i need to add keys in order secure boot could't work correctly?
<nd__> On 18.04, how do I ensure that wireguard's wg0 device is up on (re)start? `/etc/network/interfaces.d/wg0` didn't work, same for putting it in `/etc/network/interfaces`.
<uwe__> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz (2,88GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15,2 GiB Total (1,8 GiB Free) Swap: 3,1 GiB Total (3,1 GiB Free) • Storage: 400,3 GB / 486,0 GB (85,7 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV200 QW [Radeon 7500 LE] @ Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved •
<uwe__> Uptime: 1h 25m 28s
<bramgn> nd__: `systemctl enable wg-quick@wg0` is what i use on fedora. You could give it a try.
<nd__> bramgn: I found this and tried it, it might work. It's a bit magic, so I'd prefered to understand what it does, instead of integrating it like that into my chef recipes… I thought there might be an easy solution… probably a yaml file somewhere in `/etc/netplan` or something.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bramgn> nd__: well enabling services in systemd is not magic. It basically creates a symlink at the appropriate place.
<choice> How do you intall gksu these days? Or is there an aternative command now?
<ioria> gksu is dead
<choice> what lives?
<ioria> pkexec
<choice> I want to put a root terminal into my Gnome menu.
<choice> Would pkexec be the right thing for that?
<ioria> try first nautilus-admin
<choice> What is that?
<ioria> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<choice> That is not what I want.
<choice> I want gnome-terminal to run as root.
<choice> pkexec seems to work fine for mate-terminal.
<gagan662> Hi, I have a situation where i want all of my traffic from linux box to be forwarded to mac machine.
<gagan662> I'm not able to implement this scenario with IPtables.
<gagan662> could someone please advise .
<ikanobori> What have you tried?
<ryusaku> are you able to delete a file, that is owned by another user, if you are in a group that has rwx on the folder that that file resides?
<ryusaku> yes, you are
<ryusaku> :)
<B1ack0p> hi. i have bluetooth device plugged to my laptop internally (thinkpad x61) but ubuntu 18.04  doesnt detect bluetooth device
<B1ack0p> is it possible bt device is stuck off somehow?
<B1ack0p> and how can i unblock/turn on it?
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> how does "~" gets resolved into path to home dir of a user?
<FreeBDSM> what if I create a new user with non-standard home dir, how will then other users' shell know that "~anotheruser" is at that arbitrary path rather than at `/home/anotheruser`? Does it read `/etc/passwd`?
<abi_> hi
<raidensnake> any idea how I can get ubuntu working on the pi 4?
<raidensnake> I can't even get it to boot
<raidensnake> #raspberrypi
<raidensnake> oops
<dbenson> Hi all, after apt-get removing update-notifier I now have a long list of no-longer-needed packages that apt wants to autoremove.  Looks like the system will break if I do that.  Any advice?
<ioria> dbenson, can you paste the packages list ?
<ioria> dbenson, and btw, removing update-notifier just removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage (not the DE itself)
<dbenson> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: blender-data brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common breeze-icon-theme catdoc create-resources devede dvd+rw-tools dvdauthor dvgrab ffmpeg2theora gimp-help-common gir1.2-ges-1.0
<dbenson>  gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-4.0 gir1.2-soup-2.4 gir1.2-webkit2-4.0 gnustep-back-common gnustep-back0.27 gnustep-back0.27-cairo gnustep-base-common gnustep-base-runtime gnustep-common gnustep-gui-common gnustep-gui-runtime gpick growisofs gstreamer1.0-gtk3 kaccounts-providers kactivities-bin kactivitymanagerd kde-cli-tools kde-cli-tools-data kdeconnect kded5 kdenlive
<dbenson>  kdenlive-data kpackagelauncherqml kpackagetool5 krita krita-data libaccounts-glib0 libaccounts-qt5-1 libblosc1 libbrasero-media3-1 libc-ares2 libdc1394-utils libdcmtk14 libebur128-1 libepub0 libfakekey0 libges-1.0-0 libglew2.1 libgnustep-base1.26 libgnustep-gui0.27 libgstreamermm-1.0-1 libiso9660-11 libjemalloc2 libjs-jquery-ui libjsoncpp1 libkaccounts1 libkf5activities5 libkf5auth5 li
<dbenson> sorry, i'm not sure how to paste that many lines in irsii...
<ioria> dbenson, has nothing to do with removing update-notifier
<dbenson> may have been update-manager
<ioria> nope
<dbenson> the system wants to remove ~800MB of stuff.  regardless of how it happened, how can i fix?
<ioria> dbenson, install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dbenson> ok, will try now
<ioria> dbenson, those looks like kde pkgs
<ioria> dbenson, i suggest to check /var/log/apt/history.log to know the exact cmds you ran
<dbenson> ioria, so that will reinstall everything, including the stuff i wanted removed.
<ioria> dbenson, a bunch of them are KDE ...
<ioria> dbenson, you probably removed something else
<dbenson> ioria, found this: apt-get remove update-manager update-manager-core update-notifier update-notifier-common ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<ioria> nope
<ioria> dbenson, you remove blender, krita, kdenlive... etc. etc.
<dbenson> it was a fresh install yesterday evening, other than those pkgs, i added vlc and irssi
<dbenson> unchecked blender during install.
<ioria> dbenson, those are kde apps
<dbenson> ioria, i have xfce desktop
<ioria> dbenson, you should have told before :þ
<dbenson> ioria, hold on...this is ubuntu studio, could that be the issue?  maybe this is the wrong channel for help...
<ioria> dbenson, did yoiu run  the cmd  :  apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop or not ?
<dbenson> ioria, will do now...
<ioria> nope
<ioria> dbenson, don't do it
<ioria> dbenson, it's not your desktop env
<Sebastien> he dun it
<Sebastien> he most likely did
<Sebastien> because you made him assume he had to do it
<Sebastien> lol
<ioria> my bad
<dbenson> ioria, sorry i switched terminal windows and could not see irc...
<ioria> dbenson, ubuntu-desktop installs Gnome3 not xfce
<dbenson> ioria, after running that command it fetched like 251 pkgs then hit this:
<dbenson> Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security/main amd64 firefox amd64 68.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1
<ioria> dbenson, firefox is 68.0.2+build1 now
<dbenson> ioria, so apt-get update first?
<ioria> dbenson, yes, but don't install ubuntu-desktop
<dbenson> can i simply "unflag" the packages so they aren't autoremoved?
<ioria> dbenson, you can reinstall them manually .... but why ?
<dbenson> ioria, maybe the question i should ask is what is the correct way to remove update-manager/notifier  without orphaning all the other packages on the system?
<ioria> dbenson, look: on Ubuntu (idk varaints) removinf update-notifier removes just the ubuntu-desktop metapkg not the whole DE
<ioria> *variants
<ioria> dbenson, don't know if you get me
<dbenson> ioria, kinda...it's a meta pkg that is essentially a big list and should be safe to remove.  i think this may be an issue specific to Ubuntu Studio.  i at least have some better idea about it now.
<ioria> dbenson, if you are on ubuntu-studio you might need to install --reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop not uubntu-desktop
<dbenson> ioria, that looks better...  here is what it wants to reinstall after that cmd:  blueman bluez firefox pulseaudio-module-bluetooth ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk ubuntustudio-desktop update-manager update-manager-core update-notifier update-notifier-common
<ioria> dbenson, run this :   dpkg -l | grep desktop | nc termbin.com 9999   and paste here the url you got
<dbenson> ioria, https://termbin.com/r0ex
<ioria> dbenson, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop
<Guest22249> how can i install discord on lubuntu 18.04.03 lts
<Guest22249> ?
<cnnx> how do i increase the font in gnome in ubuntu 18.04
<cnnx> im on a new laptop at 1080 resolution
<cnnx> everything is tiny
<dbenson> ioria, done... what apt command can i use to check if it worked?
<ioria> dbenson, worked what ?
<dbenson> ioria, to see if the long list of pkgs for autoremove is still there...
<ioria> dbenson, sudo apt update
<Bashing-om> Guest22249: Comfortable with a snap install of discord ? then see: https://ubuntu.com/blog/discord-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-distributions .
<Guest22249> thanks
<dbenson> ioria, the big autoremove list is still present. guess that didn't fix it...
<ioria> dbenson, paste it (not here)
<Bashing-om> Guest22249: Be aware that a snap is containerized and has nothing to do with the Apt package management system.
<Guest22249> ok thanks for the warning
<dbenson> ioria, https://termbin.com/jxqic
<ioria> dbenson,   install --reinstall ubuntustudio-graphics
<dbenson> ok
<ioria> dbenson,   then do the same for ubuntustudio-audio
<dbenson> ioria, ok
<ioria> dbenson,   ubuntustudio-video   and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<dbenson> ioria, doing them now...
<dbenson> ioria, after all those here is result: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 199 not upgraded.
<ioria> dbenson,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<dbenson> ioria, ok
<ioria> dbenson,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<dbenson> ioria, will check after upgrade...
<parak0vsky> i need eq that i can control trough midi interface for all the output audio of the system
<parak0vsky> pls share suggestions for the ways to achieve that
<ioria> back in 20min
<prophecy04> Hello everyone.  I have name ideas for code releases of future ubuntu versions
<prophecy04> anyone interested?
<Bashing-om> prophecy04: That ^ subject belongs in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<beer_>   
<BluesKaj> parak0vsky, pulseaudio has an eq app in the repos, but I'm not sure whether it has midi output control
<parak0vsky> installed eq
<parak0vsky> gonna try to find the way around that
<dbenson> ioria, uname output:  Linux dbenson-ws 5.0.0-13-lowlatency #14-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 15 15:37:57 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dbenson> ioria, after upgrade the system looks good... thank you for saving me from a reinstall.  i see you are away, i have to head to work but hopefully you'll see this when you return.  thank you again, cheers!
<gvvg_> Hi - I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I'm trying to get php working with apache - I've followed a few sites and I still can't get apache to use php - it always shows the source code - any suggestions?
<OerHeks> maybe you need libapache2-mod-php
<gvvg_> ii  libapache2-mod-php                    1:7.2+60ubuntu1                            all          server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module) (default)
<gvvg_> ii  libapache2-mod-php7.2                 7.2.19-0ubuntu0.18.04.2                    amd64        server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module)
<gvvg_> OerHeks: could there be a conflict?
<OerHeks> are those both installed?
<OerHeks> what guide do you follow?
<gvvg_> first it was an upgrade then I follwed the guid to install php7.2 so maybe 7.0 was already installed
<gvvg_> do I need to uninstall?
<OerHeks> not sure about this, i guess you need the 7.2 version
<gvvg_> can you suggest a good link to install php7.2?
<gvvg_> for use with apache2 under ubuntu 18.04
<potatoe_> I've a weird issue - I can't connect to 80 and 443. iptables is flushed, hw firewalls are turned off. listening on any other port works, just not on those two
<potatoe_> no processes are listening on those acc to netstat, and I can listen on them using nc -l 80 for example
<potatoe_> but I can't connect to it from another host, packets are getting through though (tcpdump)
<potatoe_> anyone knows whats up?
<stoiss> Hi everyone. Im having a problem. I have a webserver that have its data folder on a usb mounted harddrive. However if i reboot the ubuntu the webserver wont work unless i click the harddrive to acess it
<stoiss> it almost seems like its not actually mounting until ive manually entered the mount once. But it sits there in my thunar ( xfce4 ) just fine so it is mounted.
<peq> stoiss: you'd need to add the drive to /etc/fstab for it to be automatically mounted.
<stoiss> peq,  well it is added. thats the problem i think
<stoiss> here is is /dev/disk/by-label/Lager /media/Lager auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,noauto,x-gvfs-show,rw 0 0
<EriC^^> stoiss: noauto is in the options, which means it wont automount
<stoiss> EriC^^, so you mean i should add the noauto so it doesnt automount but just mounts ?
<stoiss> ah i see it now. i have auto and noauto
<stoiss> allright ill try a reboot and see if that works
<EriC^^> yeah
<gagan662> Hi, I have a situation where i want all of my traffic from linux box to be forwarded to mac machine.
<gagan662> I'm not able to implement this scenario with IPtables.
<stoiss> Well holy fstab. it worked. Thanks EriC^^
<gagan662> could someone please advise .
<stoiss> gagan662, wouldnt that just be setting your macs Ip as the gateway ?
<EriC^^> no problem stoiss
<gagan662> Let me give it a try. ip route add default via <mac ip> ?
<gagan662> stoiss: ^^
<stoiss> gagan662,  well to send all your data by default to the mac youd need to set the route to that ip as default. which is what a gateway is
<stoiss> urgh. doing a remote upgrade is always a gamble
<boblamont> in Lubuntu, with pcman fm, you can do right-click, open with... and then add a custom command line. Is there a way to permanently add that custom command to the context menu for that type of file? (in this case, I want to have "file-roller -h %f" an option for archives)
<ioria> boblamont, you can create a paraller file-roller2.desktop , modify the Exec line; add it to the context menu
<boblamont> ioria: ok, thanks!
<ioria> ok
<boblamont> ioria: the original has %U as a parameter,  should I keep that ("file-roller -h %f %U") or just use ("file-roller -h %f")? From what I can tell, the %U allows it to open multiple files at once, but I don't know if that will work when creating the directory with the name of the file... should I use %u and limit it to a single file to be on the safe side?
<KunaPrime> hello is teher a way how to remap ctrl+, to ctrl+[
<ioria> boblamont, sy, don't remember; just try the variables
<KunaPrime> preferably using something robust and WM independent
<boblamont> ok. I'll see if %U can handle multiples
<ioria> boblamont, but if you set the worng one, it won't show up in the context menu picker
<boblamont> ioria: that's good, right? then I'll know not to use that one?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> boblamont, i'd try with '%f'
<kyle__> I seem to have developed a slight case of stupid today.  Moving my install to a new drive: for luks+efi that should be a small vfat partition and a whatever partition encrypted with cryptsetup luksformat, and then a grub install to the efi partition.  Right?
<boblamont> I tried file-roller -h %f, file-roller -h %f %U and file-roller -h %f %u ... the first one opened stacked extracting progress windows, the second did it in sequence but created duplicate ghost directories that wouldn't open and vanish when refreshing the window and the third sequentially extracted each file into a directory with it's name... so it looks like I want %u
<ioria> probably
<boblamont> easy enough to change if I see any bad behavior. thanks for the help! it's so nice not to have to find all the extracted files and put them back into a directory after the fact
<ioria> no problem
<santosh> What is zsh equivalent of bash's vlc ~/Videos/*{mkv,mp4,mov}*
<santosh> Anybody?
<kyle__> santosh: zsh's globbing?
<santosh> kyle__, yes, how to do it?
<kyle__> I have no idea, I don't use it enough.  I thought itwas kinda similar though.
<santosh> I thought the same until today.
<kyle__> Yeah, I thought it was nearly identical as well.  Humm.
<kyle__> http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Doc/Release/Expansion.html
<kyle__> That might help, but it's not going to be quick to get through.
<kyle__> Right at the very bottom it might have something helpful though..
<gagan662> stoiss: it did not work. I deleted the default first then added mac as my gw.
<santosh> It will be *(mkv|mp4|mov)* kyle__
<kyle__> Heh.  With a bad font that would be nearly indistinguishable at a glance.
<gagan662> stoiss: fyi MAC has ip forwarding enabled
<josean66_> 192.168.178.31
<josean66_> for enigma 2
<OerHeks> josean66_, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, I am trying to mount my hackintosh efi but im getting the error : mount media/newhd: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/nvme1n1, missing codepage or helper program or other error.
<ChadTaljaardt> any advice on how i can mount this drive?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: what command are you running?
<ChadTaljaardt> sudo mount /dev/nvme1n1 /media/newhd
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ i just need to mount the EFI of the drive
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: ya
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: type "sudo parted -ls" and paste please
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: why are you trying to mount it btw?
<ChadTaljaardt> i have a issue with my hackintosh and i need to edit the config of the clover installation, but i dont have a way to do it other than mounting the drive and editing it with this pc
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: ah, gotcha
<ChadTaljaardt> is there a way i can export the result of terminal to a gist?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it should give you a link back
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/w4qt
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: type sudo mount /dev/nvme1n1p1 /media...
<ChadTaljaardt> woo it works, thanks EriC^^
<ChadTaljaardt> so the issue was that i didnt specify the partition to mount?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: no problem, yeah
<maikel91> hi?
<maikel91> somebody?
<SudiptoGhosh> Hey, I am noticing something really odd and annoying to the point I'm frustrated. TL;DR Debian is adding -linux to filenames and the original file becomes corrupted. This happens most often when editing c++ files. Any bug or something?
<EriC^^> corrupted?
<EriC^^> SudiptoGhosh:
<SudiptoGhosh> 0EriC^^ like main.cpp becomes main-linux.cpp and the og main.cpp misses changes
<SudiptoGhosh> happens with vim, vscode, gedit
<choice> Reminds me of the 500 miles email.
<ioria> SudiptoGhosh, never heard; please some details about your system config
<black_13> how do I install pyside2 on ubunut 18.04
<black_13> done
<black_13> pip install PySide2
<black_13> http://codepad.org/1An67meq
<lotuspsychje> black_13: maybe more a question for #python ?
<black_13> i tried
<EriC^^> seems a bad internet black_13
<EriC^^> connection reset by peer
<Betal> there is a list somewhere with the release iso and kernel version that is comes with?
<jeremy31> Betal: have you searched?
<Betal> jeremy31: yes, I didn't find the dif between 16.04, .1, .2, ..., .5, the release notes just points agains bugs or things related
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.3 give updated packages indeed, but
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes is updated
<OerHeks> info about current kernels https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Betal> OerHeks: iam testing 16.04.5, it comes with 4.15.0, but in the lauchpad says Xenial is 4.4.0. is this release using bionic kernel?
<raidghost> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 138a:003f Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS495 Fingerprint Reader (ISnt it suppose to work on 18.04.3) ?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Betal
<ubottu> Betal: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> if you had upgraded from 16.04.0 to .5, you would have 4.4, now you have HWE enabled 16.04.5
<OerHeks> that gives the backported bionic kernel indeed, afaik
<OerHeks> raidghost, is 138a:003f in the list on https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui + https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html  ???
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> oh, promissing.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/856150/using-fingerprint-reader-for-hp-probook-138a003f-validity-sensors
<ODM0228> Can anyone recommend a good channel for computing college students interested in programming?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> ##programming is a good start
<ODM0228> Much obliged!
<GrandPa-G> I am running iftop. I see a number of ip/domains I don't recognize. How do I find out what they are connected to and why?
<SirKK> Hello, need help
<guntbert> !nickspam > nubcake
<ubottu> nubcake, please see my private message
<SirKK> Anyone knows whats wrong with this command:
<SirKK> ['pstoedit', '-nb', '-dt', '-f', '/home/mrcoffee/autokey3d/branding/branding.eps', '/home/mrcoffee/autokey3d/branding/branding.dxf']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<SirKK> Why is it not working?
<guntbert> SirKK: what are your trying to do?
<SirKK> Its a program called autokey3d
<SirKK> https://github.com/choller/autokey3d
<SirKK> When i run the program i get this error, aparently checking the script, the source of the error is that line
<SirKK> If i delete the line the program runs but it doesent render the object..
<guntbert> SirKK: in that case you should first ask the author
<SirKK> I mailed him
<SirKK> Thats the program/command that errors: http://www.calvina.de/pstoedit/
<SirKK> When going from svg to dxf
<Habbie> most programs tell you why, when they error
<Habbie> is pstoedit not telling you?
<SirKK> Ill pastebin it
<SirKK> https://pastebin.com/A0WxAxF4
<Habbie> stderr=DEVNULL
<Habbie> might be the reason you don't see anything
<SirKK> What does it mean?
<SirKK> Should I try and delete that bit?
<Habbie> yes
<Habbie> including the comma just before it
<SirKK> I tried, it still errors, just gives more information i think..
<Habbie> oh yes
<Habbie> i would never expected that to have fixed it
<Habbie> this was about getting information
<SirKK> Ok..
<SirKK> https://pastebin.com/hfDxdd3C
<Habbie> if i have to guess, /home/mrcoffee/autokey3d/branding/branding.eps is not a valid EPS file
<OerHeks> https://github.com/autokey/autokey is the official github
<Habbie> and ghostscript, which is used by pstoedit, is therefore failing to process it
<SirKK> OerHeks, they are different programs
<coz_> SirKK, I came in late, but out of curiosity, how are you starting autokey3d?
<OerHeks> oops
<SirKK> Thats the command i use:
<SirKK> python AutoKey.py --bumpkey --profile profiles/AB-AB95.svg --definition definitions/AB-E20.scad
<SirKK> What pstoedit is doing is going from template.svg to actual.svg to file.eps to file.dxf , but it comes out of that process with the error..
<coz_> SirKK, ok, wow, I am not on ubuntu right now, but on Fedora I simply  did a python Autokey3d.py no errors but no UI either
<SirKK> Thats right the command without arguments goes fine for me too
<coz_> SirKK, is there suppose to be a UI?
<SirKK> When it goes fine it opens openSCAD
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> let me install openscad and see
<coz_> SirKK, nope no UI
<SirKK> If i delete the polyaslines, openscad starts but the key has no blade then..
<coz_> SirKK, as mentioned, I would speak with the developer on this
<SirKK> Yea I mailed hime, but i am impatient lulz..
<coz_> SirKK, I somehow think he can fix the issue, and apprentely not an ubuntu specific issur
<SirKK> Cuz i spent the last 24 hours building a new profile and parameters for a new key, and when i finally get to run the program i find its bugged lulz
<VitoG> hello
<SirKK> pstoedit is givving the error
<coz_> SirKK, not an unusual problem
<VitoG> does ubuntu work well for stock trading and finance?
<VitoG> which os and distro is best
<coz_> I don't see why not
<VitoG> hmm
<coz_> VitoG, are you trying different distros roght now?
<coz_> right
<coz_> VitoG, I certainly can not speak to that specific thing
<VitoG> coz well im looking at a new laptop with zen+ or zen 2
<coz_> ah ok
<VitoG> and i would dual boot an os with windows
<VitoG> or use vm
<coz_> VitoG, ok, well you might be better off asking in several channels #fedora, #opensuse, and here
<coz_> VitoG, maybe someone in one of those channels can speak to this senario
<VitoG> ok
<Betal> does xubuntu use the exact same kernel than ubuntu?
<OerHeks> yes
<Towser> Ok so I have Ubuntu installed but the disk partition was recently expanded and Ubuntu doesn't detect it's any bigger, is there a way to fix this or do I have to reinstall?
<fructose> Towser: I'd run gparted to make sure what you think is going on is what is really going on
<neoromantique> Hi guys, I have an issue with upower
<neoromantique> I have it uninstalled but my laptop still shuts down sometimes at 50% bat (Previously uninstalling upower fixed it until updates brought it back)
<neoromantique> I nvm I have fixed it, it was installed as upower:i386
<Towser> How do I get rid of the key on gparted to I can resize my partition?
<Habbie> Towser, the key?
<Towser> Habbie the one next the the partition when it's locked
<Habbie> oh https://askubuntu.com/questions/473478/gparted-has-a-little-key-icon-on-my-ubuntu-partition-so-i-can-not-resize-it
<Night_Elf> Towser: Is it still mounted? 'umount' it first
<de-facto> any stunnel users awake? I would like to specify for a client the ALPN for the SSL Handshake with the server
<Night_Elf> Towser: Check this one here too.  https://serverfault.com/questions/509468/how-to-extend-an-ext4-partition-and-filesystem
<Night_Elf> Basically. after resizing the partition, you need to extend the filesystem too, to 'map' the free space to the inode table and all the rest of the structures.
<Towser> Ok how much space do you recommend giving it? Bear in mind it might have chromium is built over the top
<Towser> Right now there's about 30gb total I believe
#ubuntu 2019-08-18
<SirKK> Hello
<SirKK> HOw can i install an old realeas of ghostscript in my system
<SirKK> Id like ghostscript 9.23
<SirKK> So?.. Anyone?
<SirKK> Cant believe nobody is answering ubuntu related questions, lulz
<genii> I see 9.22, 9.25, and 9.26 but not 9.23
<genii> SirKK: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<SirKK> Im on 18.04 , id like to try 9.22
<SirKK> I see the program dev stopped in august 2018 and want to try older versions of ghostscript
<genii> SirKK: You can try override with something like sudo apt-get install ghostscript=9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1
<genii> If you need it to stay at a particular lower version, look into pinning
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SirKK> genii the command is not working, doesent it says 26 is to be installed
<genii> 9.22 is in main. Does: apt-cache policy ghostscript show some different versions?
<genii> I'm seeing 9.26~dfsg+0-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 in bionic-updates and bionic-security and 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1 in main
<SirKK> No, only that one
<SirKK> Can i use the main software with 18.04=?
<genii> Maybe try running sudo apt-get update first
<genii> SirKK: Yes, I'm on 18.04 and seeing it as an option here to install
<SirKK> Actually, i do see a 9.22 but the source is followe with a 500
<genii> Maybe you're seeing a different 9.22 version than me ( I see 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1 )
<SirKK> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ghostscript : Depends: libgs9 (= 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1) but 9.26~dfsg+0-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 is to be installed
<genii> Yeah, that's where it starts now to get into dependency hell
<SirKK> Ok im uninstalling libgs9
<Towser> What's a good utility for making a gparted live cd in Ubuntu with minimal disk space?
<SirKK> Now reinstalling
<SirKK> Well its weird, 9.22 asks for libgs9 but libgs9 only likes 9.26
<Towser> When making a gparted iso bootable which one do I need x64 or i684?
<SirKK> Found a deb file
<genii> SirKK: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ghostscript is showing there's also a matching libgs9 version for the 9.22, you would need to install it specifically first like sudo apt-get install libgs9=9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1
<genii> ..although it may also have it's own dependencies which are currently at 9.26
<genii> And yes, it does, libgs9-common
<SirKK> Dependency is not satisfiable: libgs9-common (= 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1)
<SirKK> What now?
<genii> SirKK: Same technique. Install 9.22-specific version of libgs9-common, then libgs9, then ghostscript
<genii> ..every time packagename followed by version with an =versionnumberhere like 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1
<SirKK> Ghostscript 9.22 i had to look for a deb on google, couldnt get it through command line¿ Should i do same?
<genii> SirKK: The old debs are in the archives
<SirKK> archive manager?
<SirKK> I found debs on launchpad and i gdebi them
<SirKK> I have ghostscript 9.22
<SirKK> Thanks genii for walking me through it
<genii> SirKK: If you need your version to stay lower than what automatic updates want to install, you should also look at that pinning factoid from the bot
<genii> Otherwise every time updates run it will bump up to 9.26 again
<SirKK> Well that is done somethint to the program i was trying to run the bug is different now
<SirKK> genii before deb were opened automatic by software manager when clicked on them, what happened to that?¿
<genii> SirKK: I don't know, I always use the commandline
<genii> File manager is supposed to associate gdebi with package files though
<SirKK> genii i have pstoedit 3.70 is the one for 18.04
<SirKK> Do you think i could install 3.73 ? Is the one for ubuntu 19 ..
<genii> Probably not
<genii> SirKK: I do see a PPA which has pstoedit 3.74-1 for Bionic
<genii> ( as well as for 17.10, 19.04, and 1910)
<genii> ..and 18.10
<SirKK> 18.04?
<genii> Yep
<genii> SirKK: https://launchpad.net/~reviczky/+archive/ubuntu/pstoedit
<SirKK> Yup that worked, so cool
<SirKK> OMG, the program is working
<SirKK> So cool! Thanks genie
<genii> Glad to assist
<SirKK> I dont think it was the ghostscript, i think it was the pstoedit
<SirKK> Really happy, thanks.
<guano> how do I burn a .img file to dvd?
<lotuspsychje> !burn | guano
<ubottu> guano: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Echo1959> any9one awake?
<lotuspsychje> Echo1959: start with a question mate
<guano> how do I make my bluetooth stereo, it only seems to output in mono
<Echo1959> jsut checking,...OK, I went to 1904 an dnoticed right off the bat that there are a few things not working such as the web cam.  Is there a fox for the web cam?
<Echo1959> a fix not a fox
<StupidLikeAFox> huh?
<Echo1959> lol,..sorry fox.
<Echo1959> Guano, if its anything like my bluetooth headset, Look in the sound settings and see if there is a switch that takes it to set it to left right channel.
<Echo1959> If memory serves me right, I havent used it for a couple months but, in mono, you have a mic option too
<Echo1959> in sterio you have just the two channels, left and right
<Echo1959> thats my two cents
<guano> nope iy registers as a headset and is mono, it
<Echo1959> loo in the settings and see if yo can set it to sterio
<guano> it's supposed to be sterio
<Echo1959> uh huh
<Echo1959> ive had two sets of headphones and they both regester that way.
<guano> and no in settings I can't change it
<Echo1959> yo ucan set it to either mono with mic
<Echo1959> or
<Echo1959> sterio and yo loose the mic
<Echo1959> it might be a limitation of the bandwidth of the bluetooth service
<guano> I don't need the mic
<Echo1959> im not sure
<Echo1959> i figured that
<Echo1959> see if yo ucan set it to sterio
<Echo1959> dose anyone haave any input for the CAM ISSUE?
<Echo1959> in 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> Echo1959: easy on the enter button please
<Echo1959> sorry,....will do
<lotuspsychje> Echo1959: when you ask a question, place details all in 1 line, then be patient until someone can help you
<Echo1959> kk
<guano> ok now bluetooth won't turn on or off
<Echo1959> 1804 or 1904?
<guano> 1804
<Echo1959> now that is a supprise,..."When all else fails,...REBOOT"
<guano> how do I update everything?
<neildugan> I have a libvirt VM... I am using a zfs pool inside that VM... but I can't stop it auto-mounting the pool... I have tried editing /etc/default/zfs and setting the 'cachefile=none' option of the pool... but it is always auto mounting the pool :-(
<prestocaso> anyone here have any experience with ubuntu on arm?
<prestocaso> Ive got a chromebook plus, and am curious about what options I have?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | prestocaso
<ubottu> prestocaso: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> prestocaso: think these days ubuntu install pretty well on chromebooks
<lotuspsychje> prestocaso: but ask the channel about the specifics ok, good luck!
<prestocaso> got it I'll check with ubuntu arm then, thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome prestocaso
<lotuspsychje> prestocaso: you could also test a liveusb, see how things work out of the box
<s0rcerer> anyone experienced problems in 18.04 with video being choppy in we browsers? i tried disabling hardware acceleration and it didnt help
<s0rcerer> choppy/laggy/freezes up for a second
<s0rcerer> 18.04.3
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: only in browsers or videoplayers too?
<s0rcerer> in web browsers for sure havent tried video play, let me find a video to download and check it quick
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: lets have a look on pastebin with this too please: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a
<black_13> is there a front end application that uses tesseract ?
<s0rcerer> web browser
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: wich browser are you on please?
<s0rcerer> www.pastebin.com/fETJRa2Z
<s0rcerer> firefox 68.0.2
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: ah, the problem is you are on nouveau i think
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: wich drivers showup when you: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<s0rcerer> nvida - 340 && nvidia-drover-390
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: ok, lets try: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 and reboot please
<s0rcerer> kk its downloading
<s0rcerer> restarting it
<lotuspsychje> ok
<s0rcerer> no video now
<s0rcerer> screen is black
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: sudo lshw -C video again please
<s0rcerer> i cant, the screen is black
<s0rcerer> cant see nuffin
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: cant boot into desktop?
<s0rcerer> nope cant see terminal either
<s0rcerer> imma try to force a reboot once
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | s0rcerer to get in
<ubottu> s0rcerer to get in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: or shift hold at boot to enter grub, and safe graphics mode
<s0rcerer> okay the force reboot worked
<s0rcerer> and the video card thang fixed it
<s0rcerer> ty
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: nvidia-smi to see if it worked
<lotuspsychje> should show your active driver & chipset
<s0rcerer> geforce gt 750m
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: driver 390 also loaded?
<s0rcerer> yes ty
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: great, do you know howto handle optimus?
<s0rcerer> no
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: with nvidia-settings you can choose between performance mode (nvidia) or powersaving mode (intel) now, hence your graphics needs
<s0rcerer> oh ok i see what your talkin bout
<s0rcerer> im in the settings box
<s0rcerer> which is better to use?
<s0rcerer> i dont do anything other then youtube and watch a movie on it here and there
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: well then you might wanna chosoe intel, for daily use and powersaving
<lotuspsychje> test it out, if your happy with YT performance there
<s0rcerer> cool seems to work fine with intel
<s0rcerer> thank you
<lotuspsychje> great, np
<lotuspsychje> s0rcerer: remember for your card you have optimus, its better to use the nvidia driver in the future
<guano> how do I write a .img to ubs bootable?
<guano> the image writer doesn't work it says my usb isn't bbig enough when it is
<u0_a143> ping
<u0_a143> hi
<lotuspsychje> u0_a143: can we help you?
<luke1> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | luke1
<ubottu> luke1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubuntu> hi
<Guest96864> şalsş
<Guest96864> heyyy
<xiaomo> clear
<nt0> how much trouble is it to upgrade from one ubuntu release to the next?
<fructose> nt0: Depends on how you quantiy "trouble"
<fructose> *quantify
<nt0> fructose: i am building a qemu vm for use in my gentoo host
<nt0> not sure whether to use LTS and forget about it or use the new hotness and upgrade come january if i'm still using it
<nt0> i.e. i have a lot of fun tinkering with OSes and coding
<fructose> nt0: LTS is very slow to update. Upgrades are generally not complicated
<nt0> i was already leaning towards 19.04, think this seals the deal
<neverblue> hi guys, I have installed VMWare, to host my Ubuntu VM. After a certain inactivity, I am left with a screen showing the date/time. Icons in the top right. How do I log on at this point ?
<neverblue> wow, really, you have to pull the page up ?
<neverblue> that is disappointing
<fructose> neverblue: Huh?
<Mcl0vin> howdy folks
<Mcl0vin> I am running live from sd card on a laptop. when i try and choose to install the setup complains about there is no cd
<Mcl0vin> I tried to mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0p1/cdrom and still no luck any help would be appreciated
<amosbird> what command can I use to show current primary screen's resolution other than xrandr (which is slow)
<nt0> Mcl0vin: the kali image you have probably doesn't have the required drivers in its initramfs
<Mcl0vin> nt0: thank you, I installed if from kali website. which image would you suggest i should download to be able to install
<nt0> Mcl0vin: just use a usb stick if possible and save yourself this headache
<Mcl0vin> nt0: don't have one :(
<nt0> Mcl0vin: do you have a cd that you can burn?
<Mcl0vin> nope
<nt0> Mcl0vin: i'm not sure what to do then.  probably should keep it in #kali as this doesn't have anything to do with #ubuntu
<nt0> ubuntu might have a few OT channels where you can ask, though
<Ascavasaion> HOw can I start a daemon at startup?  I want xscreensaver to start automatically each time I boot.
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: startup items create: xscreensaver -nosplash
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje, Where do I do that so that it runs each time?
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: startup items
<Ascavasaion> Let me try...b rb
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje, Think I got it sorted.  Thank yo9u
<lotuspsychje> welcome Ascavasaion
<blogten> hello lotuspsychje... are you around?
<blogten> well, maybe that user is not around.
<blogten> in any case, I just upgraded a Supermicro to 18.04 LTS from 16.04 LTS, and now the console monitor does not display anything at all (after the BIOS and boot sequence do display, of course).  swapping ttys with the keyboard: no difference.  I can ssh into the box, there are no obvious errors (dmesg).  I suspect a kernel mode set may be the problem (
<blogten> NVIDIA GTX 660), but adding nouveau.modeset=0 to the kernel boot options does not fix the problem.  the latest NVIDIA drivers are installed, from the PPA source.  what else should I look at?
<ducasse> blogten: if you are using the nvidia drivers then a nouveau option will do nothing
<blogten> indeed, has no effect.  what else could I be doing wrong here?
<blogten> I just verified that NVIDIA 430.40 (installed) does support the GTX 660 in the box.
<ducasse> replace nouveau.modeset=0 with nomodeset
<blogten> ahh
<blogten> sec, will try
<blogten> the box is rebooting now, we'll see
<blogten> nothing at all after the machine boots.  no grub menu (set to "menu" rather than "hidden"), no ttys.
<blogten> just went through dmesg and syslog.  nothing interesting wrt video card.  the NVIDIA driver does load.  the monitor will blink with a white line during the boot process for an instant, but that's about that.
<ducasse> can you try another version of the driver?
<blogten> 16.04 was working well with 418.  will try rolling back to that one (although I installed 430 because 418 wasn't working after the upgrade).  sec...
<blogten> in fact, let me try booting the machine without NVIDIA drivers first
<blogten> (thank god I can ssh into it)
<ducasse> good idea, try nouveau if you haven't already
<blogten> sorry, what is nouveau exactly?  btw the machine has never had a desktop installed, and I'm not interested in that... it's a server box
<ducasse> nouveau is the open source nvidia driver
<blogten> ok, so now there's no NVIDIA driver.  no grub menu visible, no tty visible, nothing.  just blank.  not even a blinking cursor.
<blogten> dmesg says some stuff about a vesafb, makes note of video modes and so on.  seems to be "working", the values make sense, but still there's nothing on the monitor.
<Aavar> I am trying to install libpng12 (for teamviewer12) and it gives me a weird error. Is there a simple way to force this or something? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j57k2Kh88t/
<blogten> you sure you want the 32 bit version of that?
<Aavar> blogten, yes
<Aavar> I know it will be messy, but I really need TW11 for work...
<blogten> does /lib/i386-linux-gnu exist?
<blogten> (btw that's where my ideas run out)
<Aavar> blogten, yes it does :)
<blogten> I wish I could be of more help, alas no such luck :(
<blogten> and of course that directory is writeable and all that, yes?
<Aavar> blogten, yes
<Aavar> I do believe my system was upgraded from 18.04 before I reinstalled. Maybe that has something to do with it... I will try in a vm
<Aavar> Maybe this is a good job for a container...
<blogten> side comment: maybe one day, some day, there will be some general emphasis on making things simpler rather than more complex.  that would be nice, for a change.
<Aavar> blogten, yeah :D
<blogten> btw, nice: ubuntu 18 came with a gcc version that produces code that is about 5% faster than before (whatever was the gcc for ubuntu 16).
<V7> Hey all o/
<V7> What could this be and it's full of syslog: https://termbin.com/r09l
<V7> 2331 lines in log
<V7> :D
<V7> Thank you for any suggestion :)
<ikanobori> You have things in your config file that were removed for your version of rsyslog.
<V7> ikanobori: Whu ones?
<V7> Which*
<V7> Which config file I mean
<ikanobori> That depends on the version of rsyslog you're using and what's in your configuration file, the omfile things are described here: https://www.rsyslog.com/doc/v8-stable/configuration/modules/omfile.html
<V7> Thank you very much. Diggin in
<ikanobori> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066997/every-few-minutes-rsyslog-outputs-rsyslogd-action-action-3-resumed-module
<ikanobori> Is how I found that link, by the way.
<ikanobori> There's a few things online about those types of errors and they all relate to rsyslog misconfiguration.
<ikanobori> Perhaps some lines stayed when you updated or such.
<V7> Already checked that link before, but didn't help
 * V7 reads about omfile configuration above
<blogten> hi, why would the GRUB boot menu not even display?  (it's not set to "hidden")  I suspect an NVIDIA issue, but the system worked better with Ubuntu 16 and since upgrading to Ubuntu 18 I can only interact with it via SSH...
<V7> #grub ?
<V7> ikanobori: Thank you, it seems you were right. It was configuration.
<V7> Cheers
<ikanobori> Neat :)
<blogten> maybe lotuspsychje knows the answer LOL
<FreeBDSM> hello. Help me unscrew my system: doing `apt update` and `apt upgrade` resulted into `Failed to restart lvm2-lvmetad.service: Unit lvm2-lvmetad.socket is masked.` for me. I've googled the problem and found some solutions: 1. `sudo systemctl unmask  lvm2-lvmetad && sudo systemctl enable lvm2-lvmetad`. Since `systemctl status` on that unit didn't say it was masked, `systemctl unmask`ing it didn't help.  2. `sudo apt purge lvm2 && sudo apt
<FreeBDSM> autoremove && sudo apt install lvm2` - I've ran this and the problem only seems to be gone, but it mutated:
<FreeBDSM> `apt update` tells me I've got 4 wine packages to update, but `apt upgrade` tells me: `The following packages have been kept back:    winehq-staging   0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.` and doesn't upgrade those 4. Why?
<blogten> are those being held back at a certain version, i.e. marked "do not upgrade"?  I had one of those problems before (not using ":" in aptitude), and it was a huge mess until I figured out where so many conflicts were coming from...
<EoflaOE> FreeBDSM: About the held back packages, you can do "apt full-upgrade" to force upgrade of held back packages
<EoflaOE> Also, check the packages state like blogten said. You might have put them on hold.
<blogten> here's another one that's interesting... uninstalling the 304 NVIDIA driver leaves broken symlinks behind, grrr...
<manit023> Is anyone successfully able to use google-drive-ocamlfuse with ubuntu?
<FreeBDSM> blogten: how to check if those packages are marked so?
<blogten> an easy way: sudo aptitude, then grep for the package names (type /, then put in a regex).  when you find them, look at the first column.  are they marked "h"?
<FreeBDSM> aptitude is not installed :)
<blogten> man dpkg-query is your friend then
<FreeBDSM> anyways, `apt full-upgrade` results into the same
<blogten> looks like dpkg-query l regex, then looking at the status column for "h"
<blogten> eh, dpkg-query -l regex, then...
<FreeBDSM> blogten: it's ii
<blogten> does it say that for winehq-staging?
<FreeBDSM> yes
<FreeBDSM> for all 4 of them
<FreeBDSM> winehq-staging, wine-staging, wine-staging-amd64 and wine-staging-i386
<blogten> what package repository are those coming from?
<FreeBDSM> wine
<blogten> you just upgraded the Ubuntu release, no?
<FreeBDSM> no
<blogten> if you type in lsb_release -a, what's the code name in your system?
<FreeBDSM> 18.04, it's bionic
<FreeBDSM> wait
<FreeBDSM> 18.04.3
<blogten> in /etc/apt/sources.list, is there an entry for the wine PPA for bionic?
<FreeBDSM> afaik it was 18.04.2 just yesterday
<blogten> s'ok, it's bionic anyway
<blogten> (maybe there's an entry for wine, but for e.g. xenial)
<FreeBDSM> nope, just these 2: `deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ bionic main` `deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic stable`
<blogten> what's in sources.list.d?
<FreeBDSM> stuff
<FreeBDSM> no wine stuff there
<blogten> ok, somehow those packages got installed... if you got them from the relevant PPA (like one of those you mention there), some configuration file somewhere should know about that PPA...
<FreeBDSM> I've been using winehq-staging and successfully updating it multiple times. Only this time I got this error :(
<blogten> is apt aware of the relevant PPA?...
<FreeBDSM> those packages were installed not somehow, but manually by me, I did it consciously
<FreeBDSM> yes
<blogten> well, where is the config data for said PPA?  I would have expected that to be added to the system
<FreeBDSM> `apt update` returns this among the rest: `Hit:8 https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic InRelease`
<FreeBDSM> what config?
<blogten> huh, I wonder how it manages to know that... but in any case it seems like it's pointing to bionic.
<FreeBDSM> it knows that by the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<FreeBDSM> it's not a ppa
<blogten> aw crap I missed the first line :(
<blogten> sorry, I thought it wasn't there for some reason
<FreeBDSM> no worries
<blogten> that's why I was wondering how did apt know about the package source if it wasn't listed anywhere (which it was anyhow)
<FreeBDSM> the only solution I see for now is purging winehq-staging and then re-installing it
<FreeBDSM> lol
<FreeBDSM> is it an error in their repo?
<FreeBDSM> `sudo apt install -y winehq-staging`: `The following packages have unmet dependencies:  winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 4.14~bionic)`
<blogten> huh, what is wine-staging?
<FreeBDSM> a sub-package for winehq-staging
<FreeBDSM> apt search finds it just fine
<FreeBDSM> dafuq
<blogten> is winehq-staging the main package one is supposed to install?
<blogten> sounds similar to trying to install NVIDIA drivers using something other than nvidia-driver-xyz
<blogten> one *can* do that, but it's not what one might want...
<FreeBDSM> blogten: yes, winehq-staging is the main
<blogten> no idea then
<V7> ikanobori: Hah. Didn't
<V7> Same messages
<V7> Duh'
<FreeBDSM> `apt-cache showpkg winehq-staging | pastebinit` -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cgcvc8Yff3/
<FreeBDSM> looks not so fine
<FreeBDSM> or I don't know how to read it
<blogten> hmmm aren't those a whole lot of duplicates?
<ihatecars> Hey guys so I tried to install Ubuntu and bricked my computer:)
<blogten> how do others that work well look like?
<EoflaOE> ihatecars: Explain how did you brick and what happened.
<FreeBDSM> blogten: IMO it's some recursive dependency issue
<ihatecars> I manually partitioned and then it told me to install I would have to restart. On restart it got stuck on the blank purple screen for about 5 minutes so I rebooted and it gave me long black screen with a "kernel panic: unable to mount root on block [0,0]
<blogten> do you recall how the boot partition was specified?
<ihatecars> Then I went into advanced grub options and clicked the recovery mode for that kernel and it gave me an even longer white text on black screen of commands and errors with a trace error
<blogten> sounds like some of the problems I had when I was asking the Ubuntu installer to do silly things like the wrong boot partition etc.  remember you can restart the installer, tell it you want to try Ubuntu for a bit, that boots a working Ubuntu system, you can open a terminal, and then see what the installer did (and presumably fix it)
<ihatecars> I used free space to make 2 ext4 partitions.  One efi at 256 mb then the main at 10000 mb
<ihatecars> Another weird thing
<ihatecars> Whenever I reboot it goes to purple. I've gone into system files and windows is gone. I can't boot from the USB anymore either. If I remove the USB the computer boots straight to the grub command line with a black screen but if Ileave the USB in it goes to the purple grub menu, not command line
<gst568923> Hi I have installed chrony and I have edited the configuration file placed into /etc/chrony/chrony.conf but I see that there is also the same configuration file located in /usr/share/chrony/chrony.conf. The file have same MD5 checksum, I would like to know what is the difference?
<ihatecars> Not system files, systems options and boot options alongside bios
<FreeBDSM> oh my god
<ihatecars> When I go into boot options and choose the SanDisk USB or notebook boot option they both show no is found
<ihatecars> No os found, and then my os manager is now Ubuntu
<blogten> strange
<blogten> because of the purple, I would have said you need nomodeset as a kernel option
<ihatecars> I'm just extremely confused because the manual partitions I set had no space used on them and I can't load up my computer any which way. I'm assuming my only option is to rewrite a Windows iso to the USB or Linux iso to the USB and try again
<ihatecars> I tried nomodset, no avail
<ihatecars> Nomode*
<blogten> but I don't know what to make of that inability to mount the root device, that sounds like a partitioning issue
<ihatecars> I read forums and it says something about initfrms file missing (not entirely sure on the spelling of that)
<blogten> well ok so if it can't mount the root device, what is grub passing to the kernel for the root device location?
<blogten> does that place exist?
<tomreyn> did you have multiple ESPs by chance?
<ihatecars> Do you think if I mount a new iso on that flash drive via Rufus I'd be able to boot the PC? Or have I messed with bios or something?  I'm kinda not tech literate at this level lol
<ihatecars> How do I check for the root device location
<ihatecars> And what are esp's
<blogten> you said you looked at the kernel options?  look somewhere close by, there should be something like root=/blahblah... so, does that exist?
<blogten> maybe you created the partition for the system (the 10000mb one), but did not provide its mount point...
<ihatecars> Oh no
<ihatecars> I used a mount point of / for the one
<ihatecars> Idk about the other though I forget
<blogten> surely there's a way to see what that is if you use the Ubuntu installer USB stick, then select the option for trying Ubuntu right from the USB stick you just booted
<ihatecars> And I didn't look at the kernel options I don't think.  I looked at the two boot options. There was the Ubuntu I tried to install and then the same Ubuntu with (recovery mode) at the end
<tomreyn> ESP is efi system partition, i.e. is there another partition (e.g. on another storage) which also has something like the "efi at 256 mb" you created?
<blogten> although I haven't done this, I'd like to believe it's possible to enter some advanced grub mode and see the entire kernel command line
<ihatecars> I mounted the iso using Rufus. It won't let me try Ubuntu anymore, just boot in it. It installed it no problem but won't reboot
<Habbie> blogten, yes, push 'e' on the grub menu
<ihatecars> Yes I can get that e grub command line
<ihatecars> It won't let me boot from the USB anymore as if it wrote onto the USB as well
<blogten> you can verify whether that happened by comparing the contents of the USB stick to the original ISO
<ihatecars> How do I do that without a computer lmao
<blogten> how are you typing this please?
<ihatecars> Cell phone
<blogten> oh dear
<blogten> Call a Friend?
<ihatecars> It's like 6 am
<blogten> ok, more like Sleep a Bit, *then* Call a Friend? :)
<ihatecars> And I just moved here I know no one. Maybe when my roommate wakes up in a few hours. If I can't get it working by tomorrow I'll just go over to the it desk at school and use their computers but I wanted to see if I could do anything without booting
<gst568923> ?
<blogten> man that's tough
<blogten> another option: a local hackerspace
<ihatecars> It's not like a necessity. I just feel stupid lol
<blogten> meh, it happens to all of us at some point
<ihatecars> I work at a makerspace but it's 20 minutes away
<FreeBDSM> how come apt install fails?
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: pastebin the error
<FreeBDSM> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blogten> I have no idea FreeBDSM, I've been messing with this nvidia / grub / kernel thing for hours and although I've learned a lot I still haven't found even how to track down what is not working
<FreeBDSM> what was the trick with some ix.io
<ihatecars> Blogten
<ihatecars> What does Nvidia have to do with anything
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<blogten> the trick with some ix.io?
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: https://paste.ee/p/QMXrT
<blogten> ihatecars: that's what *my* problem has been since late last night
<blogten> still no idea of what's wrong
<FreeBDSM> there's some pastebin like ix.io or something like that, and one can just cat < to there or something
<ihatecars> I heard Nvidia is a terror to get working with Ubuntu
<ihatecars> So that's why I installed Ubuntu on my hp omen, my only computer. Because I do love a challenge
<blogten> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." --- which ones?
<blogten> maybe there's a way to find which ones are broken (not held), then reinstall those (or purge or something), then install what you need...
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give?
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: which ubuntu is this? 18.04?
<FreeBDSM> 18.04.3
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: same error
<blogten> getting my other linux box to work with nvidia was a bit of a pain, but it was the first time I did an install like that.  once it worked, then it was fine.
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: btw, `apt-cache showpkg winehq-staging | pastebinit` -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cgcvc8Yff3/
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: type "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999"
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: I have 0 held packages
<ihatecars> So I have a command line at grub, is there anything I can do
<ihatecars> Like just to try before I go to bed lmao
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: yeah, lets see how the dpkg status is first and then proceed, waiting your paste
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: `dpkg -l | grep -v '^ii' | nc termbin.com 9999` -> https://termbin.com/gw2mp
<ihatecars> e actually edits the boot commands but c opens up a boot command line
<FreeBDSM> btw, how to remove configs for packages I don't intend to ever install again? I mean the ones marked as 'rc' by `dpkg -l`?
<ihatecars> Update: I ran the "date" command and it returned today's date and time so the computer isn't completely bricked as of yet
<EriC^^>  FreeBDSM: looks clean, why is "sudo apt-get -f install" failing? or did you add something to the end of that command after install?
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: oh, I thought I was supposed to add winehq-staging
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: without giving any package names - this results into `0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.`
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: ah ok cool
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: try "apt-cache policy winehq-staging"
<EriC^^> look at candidate
<FreeBDSM> Candidate: 4.14~bionic
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: dependency issues mostly arise when you have messed with external ppa's
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: how could I've messed up?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: lets see your sources.list?
<FreeBDSM> ermahgerd
<FreeBDSM> turns out the problem is that wine changed the dependencies
<FreeBDSM> it now depends on libfaudio0
<FreeBDSM> which is not in their repo and not in any repo at all!
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: are you using wine from apt, or did you add a wine ppa?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I use their repo
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: then contact them please, we only provide help from the official ubuntu way
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: i can still help you get rid of the ppa and straight your dependencys
<FreeBDSM> yeah, I just thought the issue is in apt, turns out the issue is just in apt being too stupid to show the real problem
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: wine in ubuntu's repos is old as hell, and thus of almost zarro value to me
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: apt reacts on what the user does, if apt has issues, the user messed up in most cases
<lotuspsychje> !latest | FreeBDSM your own choice
<ubottu> FreeBDSM your own choice: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Habbie> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<blogten> hey lotuspsychje, I'm having trouble with an nvidia card in another Ubuntu server box... upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, and I can't get even grub to show up on the console (even with nvidia drivers uninstalled).  what should I look into?  I've been at this since last night.
<lotuspsychje> blogten: lets continue in #ubuntu-server
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: no, I didn't mess up this time. It's wine guys that did. The only beef I have with apt is that it failed to show the real problem.
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: adding an external ppa's we dont reccomend, so you kinda messed up there :p
<FreeBDSM> Instead of showing me why winehq-staging REALLY can't be installed, I had to try to install wine-staging in order to see what fails with: it's wine-staging-amd64, which then I had also try to install in order to see that it's the damn libfaudio0 package that is a dependency that is neither in winehq repo nor in ubuntu's repo
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32192
<FreeBDSM> yeah
<FreeBDSM> already bashing about that on #winehq
<FreeBDSM> holup, it looks like apt is actually shit: `apt` fails to install `winehq-staging=4.12~bionic` because of `wine-staging=4.12~bionic`, which in its turn fails due to `wine-staging-amd64=4.12~bionic`, BUT that package doesn't really fail to install at all! So I've managed to install `winehq-staging=4.12~bionic` by manually installing its deps first! Ridiculous! you_had_one_job.jpg
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<FreeBDSM> sup Kaj
<BluesKaj> hi FreeBDSM, just morning coffee atm, and you?
<FreeBDSM> BluesKaj: just learned that apt is shit
<BluesKaj> how so?
<M_aD> BluesKaj: ---> <FreeBDSM> holup, it looks like apt is actually shit: `apt` fails to install `winehq-staging=4.12~bionic` because of `wine-staging=4.12~bionic`, which in its turn fails due to `wine-staging-amd64=4.12~bionic`, BUT that package doesn't really fail to install at all! So I've managed to install `winehq-staging=4.12~bionic` by manually installing its deps first! Ridiculous! you_had_one_job.jpg
<M_aD> just before you joined the channel :)
<tomreyn> this doesnt seem to be a support topic, unless you actually want to understand it, in which case you'll need to provide more context
<tomreyn> also, please mind the language
<FreeBDSM> sorry, just sad/angry
<BluesKaj> maybe wine-staging-amd64=4.12~bionic is sh*t
<FreeBDSM> nope, installed it just fine
<FreeBDSM> apt fails to resolve deps properly
<BluesKaj> sh*t happens, nothing's perfect
<BluesKaj> especially with ppas
<EoflaOE> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<V7> hi BluesKaj and EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hi V7
<BluesKaj> hi V7
<V7> o/
<blogten> some progress on that NVIDIA mess: do not decode the frame buffer above 4gb...
<zteam> Hi, I'm trying to run my two screens in mirror mode, but if I do Gnome Screen settings doesn't allow me set the refresh-rate, at present Ubuntu is trying to ouput 120 hz signal to my 60 hz TV
<Etua> Hello, I am currently trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop however during boot I see the following error "device descriptor read/64, error -32" and the OS eventually boots but by that time the mouse and keyboard loose the power and reconnecting them does not help. Is it necessary hardware issue or maybe my UEFI is malconfigured? Please note that I have already tried to use other USB sticks and USB ports.
<zteam> Etua, Try selecting ACPI=off from Ubuntus bootmenu
<aldcor> hello
<aldcor> I just downloaded ubuntu server 19.04. I have this exact problem but solutions mentioned in this site does not help me. https://askubuntu.com/questions/927355/ubuntu-apache2-defaultruntimedir-must-be-a-valid-directory-absolute-or-relative/1108571
<aldcor> nvm
<yeti-> after doing dist-upgrade from 16.04 all the way to 19.04, i'm having this issue now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5QFQtkrTnB/
<yeti-> can anyone help
<ioria> yeti-, that ppa (https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg-4) does not support disco 19.04; maybe purging it helps
<yeti-> i've cleared out all the old PPAs
<ioria> yeti-, apt-cache policy libavformat58
<yeti-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wqBy6Cnsbz/
<ioria> yeti-, for some reason it wants to install from that ppa ; maybe you know why
<yeti-> ioria, how could i make sure i cleared out all the info from that PPA?
<ioria> yeti-, paste dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<yeti-> nothing there
<ioria> yeti-,  ppa-purge ppa:jonathonf/ffmpeg-4
<yeti-> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: jonathonf ffmpeg-4
<ioria> yeti-, maybe you need to enable again that òppa
<ioria> *ppa
<ioria> yeti-,  check /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yeti-> ioria, yeah i've checked and nothing is in there
<ioria> yeti-,  check /etc/apt/sources.list
<yeti-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGFmPvR9B9/ that's all it has
<ioria> yeti-,  no backports ?
<yeti-> ioria, how could i check
<ioria> yeti-,  you changed it
<ioria> yeti-,  that's not a default sources.list
<yeti-> oh yeah, would that affect it?
<ioria> yeti-,  sure; try this dpkg -l | grep 0york1
<yeti-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DcfTJXXPdg/
<ioria> yeti-,  yeah, purge those pkgs
<ioria> yeti-,  try this too :  dpkg -l | grep york
<yeti-> oh wow, that cleared it up
<yeti-> yup that cleared it up, thanks so much ioria
<ioria> yeti-,  no problem; well done
<neverville> So I fucked up a major way, my arrogant ass installed openct from git (unknown repo), and that created a something called openct-tool, not as that is not working I need to remove it but I can't.
<neverville> May I know workarounds for this issue.
<lotuspsychje> !language | neverville please
<ubottu> neverville please: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<neverville> lotuspsychje, ubottu sorry. Wilco.
<neverville> So I am reasking this again. I installed openct from some unknown git repo today, and it was not working, but after installing it gave two files in /usr/bin (executable) for openct-tool and openct-control and both of them are not working. Now I have a workaround in mind but to make it work I want these old things gone, and I can't find a uninstall.sh file in that git repo, how can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> neverville: does apt give you errors?
<neverville> lotuspsychje, yeah...
<lotuspsychje> neverville: could you pastebin please, volunteers could take a look
<neverville> first of all in ubuntu 18.04 openct is not a standard package
<neverville> One sec
<Etua> zteam:
<neverville> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzPD3rJ6j3/
<Etua> Thanks, I'll try that
<neverville> lotuspsychje, openct could not be installed mate, so that's why I had to git it. And now I am in deep trouble.
<lotuspsychje> neverville: thats just your dirs showing, doesnt apt show errors when like updating?
<neverville> No no nothing like that.
<ducasse> neverville: did you use make to install?
<neverville> yeah
<ducasse> neverville: try 'make uninstall' as root
<lotuspsychje> neverville: also we try to focus on ubuntu issues here, troubles from git you can also report to the maintainer to make the git better
<neverville> make unistall was sucessful.
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | neverville try this
<ubottu> neverville try this: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<neverville> But I have one question is openct-tool and openct-control come with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info openct
<ubottu> Package openct does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info openct-tool
<ubottu> Package openct-tool does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> openctm-tools exist on repos
<neverville> Unistall was sucessful, but openct-tool and openct-control still present in the /usr/bin dirs'
<ducasse> as lotus said we don't really support random git repos
<neverville> Solved it, looks like I installed it twice.
<Etua> zteam, Unfortunately turning ACPI off did not solve the issue.
<ioria> Etua, what version of ubuntu and  can you select 'Try ubuntu without install'  ?
<Etua> ioria, I tried to install 19.04 and I can select the option to try Ubuntu without install.
<ioria> Etua, and mouse and keyboard work there ?
<Etua> They do work when I use the USB port from the device that also is SD, CF etc. card reader so I do not connect the pendrive directly to the motherboard. However when I connect the pendrive directly I works differently.
<Etua> The difference is that when I connect the pendrive differently it looses the power during setup and I need to unplug it and then plug again to load the menu.
<lotuspsychje> Etua: what kind of brand/model of computer is this?
<Etua> lotuspsychje: It is Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev.4 motherboard. I even updated the firmware today but it changed nothing.
<lotuspsychje> Etua: so if i understand well, some usb ports dont feed your usb's after boot?
<tomreyn> side note: there are rev 4.0 and 4.1 of this mainboard
<Etua> lotuspsychje: If I connect the USB with OS image indirectly (to the device with cardreaders) I can boot to the menu without additional intervention. When I connect to any other port I have to unplug the device and plug it again because it looses the power and the menu cannot load. Replugging fixes that.
<Etua> By plugging the device indirectly and using UEFI mode instead of legacy I managed to boot Ubuntu and Kubuntu (without installing)  but that's all I can achieve because at that point I can't use a mouse nor keyboard anymore.
<lotuspsychje> Etua: can you see if this matches your experience? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,Expired]
<tomreyn> is the card reader (usb hub) externally powered?
<Etua> tomreyn: It is connected solely to the motherboard (permanently mounted in the computer case) but I don't remember how it is connected internally.
<SimonNL> Etua: if it ends up in the part where the slots are probably pci
<Etua> lotuspsychje: I don't think so because as far as I understand in that case the device received electricity ("keeps flickering") and I loose the power completely which is easy to tell because all the lights go down.
<Etua> SimonNL: Possible I'll try to confirm that. Also take note that no matter where I connect the USB with live image I get the message about error -32 that I mentioned.
<Etua> I don't really suspect faulty hardware because Windows installer from USB works with any port. During loading a mouse and a keyboard turn down for a few seconds but then they are operational again which does not happen with Ubuntu.
<Etua> The card reader is IBOX ICKWFR055 so it should be connected via pci.
<Etua> How can I edit boot options with UEFI boot where I don't have F6 option?
<tomreyn> Etua: press escape to bring up the grub menu (if it doesn't show by default, i don't rmemeber)
<tomreyn> then 'e' to edit
<Etua> tomreyn: Thanks, I wonder whether combining UEFI boot, card reader and turning off ACPI could change anything.
<tomreyn> Etua: i didn't read the beginning of your probleem descritption and thus cannot really comment. also what i *did* get to read did look like firmware or hardware issues to me, but that's just a first impression, of course.
<Etua> tomreyn: Basically my problem is that the devices loose power during boot preventing me from installing the system, I get a hint of "device descriptor read/64, error -32" for which I could not find any resource relatable to my case and it seems that Windows installer does something better which allows it to use keyboard any mouse so I don't think it is hardware fault.
<tomreyn> Etua: that or your mainboard firmware just treats windows systems differently.
<tomreyn> a (USB) device descriptor read error is a form of I/O error (during device initialization).
<tomreyn> Etua: which ubuntu version and variant are you trying to install there?
<tomreyn> can we see the full log, on a !pastebin ?
<Etua> tomreyn: I don't know. The only option in my UEFI menu which mentions Windows is set to "Other OS" (other than Windows 8).
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:USB_storage_devices
<Etua> tomreyn: It's Kubuntu and Ubuntu 19.04. How would you like me to dump the logs?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Etua> At which point of setup should I write it?
<panther_3> .
<tomreyn> Etua: if the system is still able to run commands after the issue occurs, then do it after you reproduced it, otherwise do it after just booting up the live / installer iso
<tomreyn> panther_3: in the future, you could use the /ping command to test your connectivity. alternatively, you could do the "dot test" on a less busy channel, such as #panther_3 - I'd prefer that over here, since it does not needlessy trigger channel activity.
<Etua> tomreyn: The problem is that the last point when I can use the keyboard is choosing whether to use Ubuntu without install, install etc. just after that I loose the power. Can I write the commands you mentioned before that point?
<tomreyn> Etua: at this very point (or a little earlier) you can switch to a text !tty and run the command there
<tomreyn> Etua: make sure the system has network connectivity already, though
<tomreyn> !tty | Etua
<ubottu> Etua: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<panther_3> tomreyn: How can I use Tor?
<panther_3> ]I mean for my IP stuff?
<tomreyn> panther_3: which ubuntu version are you running?
<panther_3> tomreyn: Actually, I am on Mac. But I have used Tor and Learned about their routing before. But I need to know how to use tor to Hide my IP in IRSSI on my terminal
<tomreyn> panther_3: if by "on Mac" you mean that you don't run Ubuntu Kinux, then you're asking this on the wrong IRC channel.
<tomreyn> *Ubuntu Linux
<mmystic> Hi, where should I ask to get an update (apparmor-tools) ?
<EoflaOE> mmystic: Get an update? Explain more so we can understand more.
<Etua> tomreyn: Honestly I did not manage to switch the terminal at a window between choosing to boot Ubuntu in GRUB and the problem because it seems that the loss of energy is triggered immediately after choosing to boot the OS.
<mmystic> EoflaOE: I found a bug on aa-genprof (apparmor-utils not -tols) that was been already fixed in the apparmor-utils 2.13.3 but now I have apparmor-utils 2.13.2 than I need the update
<Etua> I also noticed that when I switch the USB port of the keyboard or the mouse after the OS has been loaded they start to glow for a second but they are not active during this time and they go off just after that. Maybe the OS does not recognise them as proper input devices.
<fuxxy> I'm running a windows DNS domain on my local network. In an Ubuntu minimal install, NetworkManager receives a DNS nameserver from DHCP, but doesnt pass it to /etc/resolv.conf. Instead, the local-caching DNS stub is used. How can I make NetworkManager use the DNS server on my network instead of 127.0.0.53?
<mmystic> EoflaOE: as I see on /usr/share/doc/apparmor-utils/changelog.Debian.gz the mainteiner should be Jamie Strandboge <jamie@ubuntu.com> than I try to write him.. ?
<EoflaOE> mmystic: Yes, you can try, since he is one of the devs, looking at @ubuntu.com part.
<tomreyn> Etua: before we spend a lot more time on this, maybe just try installing ubuntu 18.04.3 instead (and upgrade if desired).
<mmystic> EoflaOE: thanks
<EoflaOE> mmystic: You are welcome. Thanks for finding a bug in a package.
<Etua> tomreyn: I wish I could but I have struggled with this problem for years and tried different distros and versions during that time (including Ubuntu LTS) but no one has been able to solve all my problems. Something like two years ago I got the peripherals working on some Arch-based distro but I could not connect to the Internet. The Ubuntu suggests that it can connect but I can't install it.
<Etua> So I can try 18.04.3 but I don't think it will help.
<Etua> tomreyn: In a masterstroke I connected all 3 devices to the same USB port via special device and it allowed me to use peripherals with Ubuntu booted.
<tomreyn> Etua: well, it's difficult to help diagnose this until you can get a shell on some ubuntu system (and make input to it, either through locally attached periphals, on a serial console, or via a network shell.
<Etua> tomreyn: I have access to shell and working Internet connection. What would you like me to send now?
<Etua> tomreyn: I found your previous message. Here you go: http://termbin.com/mt3u
<Etua> I suppose that the logs are a bit different because I had the mouse and the keyboard connected to the one working USB port which means that some of the error messages were not displayed during startup.
<tomreyn> Etua: i'm looking
<javor> Hi
<javor> I guess most of you use LUKS?
<tomreyn> javor: no polls here, please, if you have a question about your (prospect?) ubuntu installation, feel free to ask.
<javor> tomreyn, ye I've q. What is proper setting name for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX when using full disk encription (with boot)
<javor> cryptosetup or cryptsetup?
<tomreyn> Etua: so other than the line you mentioned earlier, "usb 3-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32", which is followed by "usb usb3-port4: attempt power cycle", you also have this for the USB 2 hub: "applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround"
<javor> I mean cryptodevice or cryptdevice (sorry)
<tomreyn> javor: i don't think you need to pass an option on this parameter. you need "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in /etc/default/grub though
<javor> tomreyn, and in grub.cfg? there is also cryptodevice|cryptdevice line?
<tomreyn> Etua: did you try what i pointed you to earlier (an hour ago)? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:USB_storage_devices
<tomreyn> -> device descriptor read error
<javor> tomreyn, I'm asking because for ubuntu 18.04 i've cryptodevice and looks all is fine with that but with other distro i had to use cryptdevice. I wonder why cryptodevice is working in ubuntu. maybe this setting is not used in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> javor: grub.cfg is generated by update-grub from other files, including /etc/default/grub. in a grub.cfg file meant for booting off an FDE (incl. /boot) installation you'd see "insmod cryptodisk" and "cryptmount -u [hash]"
<tomreyn> javor: the latter is actually "cryptomount -u [hash]" (i missed an "o")
<javor> tomreyn, correct
<javor> tomreyn, and this allows to omit cryptodevice param?
<tomreyn> javor: i'm not aware of a "cryptodevice" parameter
<javor> tomreyn, ok thanks.
<tomreyn> not in ubuntu, that is (maybe you're mixing it up with arch linux).
<javor> tomreyn, exactly
<tomreyn> javor: also note that (at least some months ago, when i last checked) grub-efi-amd64-signed (secure boot signed) did not include the cryptodisk command. so you'd need to use the non-canonical signed grub-efi-amd64 and optionally secure boot sign yourself.
<Etua> tomreyn: Sorry, I have just noticed your message. I read the content of the Wiki you sent me but I did not how could I apply it without working keyboard. Now that I have a workaround I could try to install the OS and then apply it. What do you think?
<tomreyn> Etua: so the keyboard stops working during grub menu already?
<tomreyn> Etua: if not, try editing !kernelparm to add usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<tomreyn> alternatively, this article lists more options you could try after installation https://askubuntu.com/questions/772056/keyboard-stops-working-ubuntu-16-04
<Etua> tomreyn: No, it stops after selecting the OS but I suppose I should echo inside Ubuntu terminal and not the one from GRUB?
<Etua> tomreyn: I'll try to install Ubuntu using my workaround and then make the listed changes if the problem persists.
<tomreyn> Etua: you can run the "echo ..." command as provided on the archlinux wiki from a fully booted ubuntu system, or use the !kernelparm i provided at the grub menu
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> good luck with your installation.
<Etua> tomreyn, Thank you. I'll let you know how it went.
<onomatopie>  /wc
<javor> tomreyn, thanks I was wondering why they said to not use grub-efi-amd64-signed :P
<a90c> hi lspci output gives broadcom bcm43142 wlan adapter but i cant see wifi networks in 18.04
<a90c> How to enable it
<ayekat> a90c: what's the output of `ip l`?
<a90c> ayekat i guess i need to install dkm drivers
<tomreyn> right, sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms
<ayekat> possibly - can't really tell without any information
<ayekat> but if that's common for that model, why not ^^
<a90c> Yes can i use dkm drivers on 5.0 kernel?
<tomreyn> not sure, just try.
<Etua> tomreyn: It turns out that after installing Ubuntu the problem is still there. I'll start with the echo command from the Arch wiki.
<leonardus> what version was wayland the default display server?
<leonardus> 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: you mean gnome
<leonardus> no, wayland
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: wayland wont be default on 20.04 neither
<leonardus> in one of the ubuntu versions, wayland was default, I just can't remember which
<tomreyn> i think 17.10 is correct, !releasenotes would tell
<acawley> hey
<lotuspsychje> welcome acawley
<acawley> I'm looking for a little help on Ubuntu if that is OK?
<acawley> I'm relatively new to IRC as well, so please bear with me!
<acawley> I've just updated Ubuntu 18.04 and it installed some new BIOS Firmware / Secure Boot setup, after a reboot WiFi isn't working,
<acawley> It warned part-way through the update that some third-party device drivers might not work afterwards but it was a bit too late at that stage to warn me!
<acawley> I'm wondering if anyone here might be able to offer a bit of advice or assistance in troubleshooting?
<ioria> disable secure boot ? :þ
<acawley> ^ I did have a brief look in my BIOS and I think I saw the option to disable it as being greyed out / unavailable, but I could check again
<acawley> I didn't know if Ubuntu would freak or not boot if it was disabled,
<ioria> check again, please
<acawley> I have a boot manager in place which gives me the option of Ubuntu or Windows 10 (which I hate and I'm stuck on now ;-( )
<acawley> I will do, I will have to reboot the system I'm on so I will go dark, but I'll be back
<ioria> ah
<acawley> thanks for your time and help,
<acawley> BRB
<acawley> Sorry I'm not sure if my messages made it through a couple of minutes ago?
<acawley> Am I still in "notice" mode or can people see my messages?
<acawley> hello anyone?
<ioria> acawley, we see you
<jeremy31> acawley: what?  Does anything not work?
<acawley> ahar! thank you
<acawley> ioria - it worked! thank you
<ioria> ok
<acawley> Disabling Secure Boot helped me get WiFi working on Ubuntu 18.04 again
<jeremy31> acawley: What wifi?
<acawley> yep :D
<ioria> speak with jeremy31 , he can explain more
<jeremy31> broadcom?
<acawley> I'm on a Dell Latitude 5580
<acawley> no Intel I think
<acawley> I went hunting on Dell and Intel's site for Ubuntu drivers but I couldn't easily find any
<jeremy31> acawley: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<acawley> Ubuntu 18.04 and my WiFi has been working on this Dell Latitude 5580 has been working for many months without issue,
<acawley> but tonights "Secure Boot" update from Ubuntu broke WiFi on Ubuntu 18.04 and Kubuntu
<acawley> jeremy31, could you please explain to me what the last "nc" section of that command does?
<acawley> oh, does that send the results to somewhere and then gives me back a URL?
<acawley> sorry just being cautious
<jeremy31> netcast IIRC, it sends the results to a site like pastebin and it will post the URL with results in terminal
<acawley> that is superb! I didn't even know that was possible,
<acawley> very clever
<jeremy31> acawley: ubuntu has pastebinit program but I don't think it is installed by default
<acawley> shall I sudo it do you think? or OK without?
<jeremy31> acawley: no sudo
<acawley> ok
<acawley> https://termbin.com/01km
<acawley> Can I just say - Thank you for your time and help!
<jeremy31> acawley: >  modinfo iwlwifi | nc termbin.com 9999
<acawley> How long would a typical termbin link like that ^ stay valid for? Do they typically expire after x days?
<UbuntuNoob911> Hey y'all, I got the Unbuntu installed and running on me laptop. Tryin to set up proton vpn, havin problems! But I might be able to do the GUI way if I can make the right icons appear in the title bar system tray. I'm missin that updown icon that lets ya do things with vpns that I see on the instruction website (https://protonvpn.com/support/linux-vpn-setup/) why's my updown missing, and how do I make it appear? Even the
<UbuntuNoob911> system program don't seem same as in the instructions. I'm fixin to add a new connection like it says in step A1 on the instruction site. But that updown icon is missin, and my wifi icon in the title bar don't let me add no new connections
<acawley> https://termbin.com/0s4t
<jeremy31> acawley: They eventually expire, I am not sure what time limit it has
<acawley> I'm going to learn more about termbin, could be a great training tool,
<jeremy31> acawley: Your internal wifi should work with Secure Boot enabled as that info shows you are using a signed kernel module
<acawley> I don't know what to say jeremy31 it just didn't seem to work after enabling it. Would it be typical to have to run commands after the reboot to renable it or something?
<acawley> I tried turning on/off Airplane mode to try triger it into searching for WiFi networks
<acawley> but it didn't seem to have any joy
<acawley> also used ifconfig and ping to determine I wasn't really connected
<jeremy31> acawley: It should have worked.  I wonder if the module crashed because of power management?
<jeremy31> acawley: Do this next command, reboot and enable Secure Boot and see if wifi works>   sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<acawley> ok, I will have to save the output to a file as I wont be able to come back on here if it isn't working,
<acawley> then I can reboot, disable and retrieve the output if I need to,
<acawley> ok, back in a few minutes. Thanks again.
<jeremy31> acawley: run the command before reboot
<acawley> oh right, sorry
<jeremy31> the output of command isn't needed
<acawley> roger
<jeremy31> acawley: if wifi doesn't work check>   lsmod | grep iwl
<acawley> is that command replacing 3's with 2's?
<acawley> the sed one that is
<jeremy31> see if iwlwifi is loaded,  the command changes 1 line in a file to keep Network Manager from enabling wifi power management
<UbuntuNoob911> Hey jeremy, that network manager, I think that's what I'm lookin for
<UbuntuNoob911> but I wasn't sure if you talkin to me
<UbuntuNoob911> or acawley
<jeremy31> I was chatting with acawley
<acawley> I see what it changed now jeremy31, thanks, I'm just gona reboot in a sec and give it a go
<jeremy31> UbuntuNoob911: You should be able to find Network Manager and add connections if needed
<UbuntuNoob911> Yeah, I was thinking that
<UbuntuNoob911> so I entered into search
<UbuntuNoob911> But it don't come up
<tomreyn> "nm-connection-editor"
<jeremy31> On Ubuntu 18.04 with gnome I think it is in the settings near the button to power off or reboot
<acawley> OK, I'm back with Secure Boot enabled and WiFi working!
<jeremy31> acawley: Good
<UbuntuNoob911> tomreyn,searching that that "nm-connection-editor" give me no search results
<jeremy31> UbuntuNoob911: type it in terminal
<acawley> So changing "wifi.powersave = 2" from 3 to 2 did the trick?
<jeremy31> acawley: It could have as I have seen the wifi power management crash some wifi before
<acawley> ah right I see,
<acawley> that is really good - thank you ever so much
<acawley> I have to dash now, but thank you, thank you!!
<acawley> take care
<jeremy31> later
<UbuntuNoob911> ey, cool, typing in terminal pulls up network connections.
<jeremy31> UbuntuNoob911: is there a + somewhere on that window to add a new connection?
<UbuntuNoob911> jeremy31, yeah, down in the corner, a plus button, lets ya choose da connection type
<UbuntuNoob911> I see vpn on there and that's what I'm looking for so I think that'l work
<UbuntuNoob911> ah, no, I don't see "Import a saved VPN configuration"
<UbuntuNoob911> but there's a create button that seems to do some things
<UbuntuNoob911> ya just having a hard time matching my ubuntu 18.04 with the directions for option A on https://protonvpn.com/support/linux-vpn-setup/
<UbuntuNoob911> I like having a vpn though so I gatta figure it out
<GDSan> Heya i need some help in Ubuntu 18.04, I'm trying to set up Dovecot and Postfix and the Dovecot directory (/etc/dovecot) wasn't created even after re-installing dovecot. Any tips?
<Yossi> i have a server at home that consistently comes up with an old ip address (192.168.3.x) instead of the one in the correct address range (192.168.1.x). this means its unreachable after a reboot untill i drag out a keyboard and screen and run sudo dhclient -r enp4s0 and sudo dhclient enp4s0 . im looking for either a way to have it come up correctly in the first place or to run my fix-it script on boot
<Yossi> ubuntu 16.04.6
<Aavar> Yossi, how have you set up the new ip?
<Yossi> i got rid of an old router and connected it to a new router that gives out a diferent range
<Yossi> everything else on the network is cool with this. even another ubuntu server. but the other server is 18.04.3
<Aavar> Yossi, and it is set up with dhcp? I guess the machine is set up with a fixed ip?
<Yossi> i dont think it set to static, but possible it was done a long time ago. how check?
<Yossi> also, why does my fix-it script work then?
<Aavar> Can you please paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Aavar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Aavar> Yossi, your script works because you tell it to look for a dhcp server.
<Yossi> oh wow. theres the problem right there. Thanks! someone (probably drunk me) edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Aavar> Yossi, :)
<Bambus> hello
<deadrom> ls
<deadrom> :P
<deadrom> hello all. Dell M4800 mobile workstation, intel Wireless 7260 module, which by spec should be ac+bt. not seeing bt devices while lspci lists the module.
<deadrom> could the device / function be disabled?
<rakibul> hello all, can I ask a git and pass related question here?
#ubuntu 2020-08-10
<oerheks> Belial, did you check launchpad?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<oerheks> it is in proposed
<oerheks> and currently we are waiting for the global upgrade, so.. wait and see
<Belial> oerheks: i didn't. thanks.
<brenster21> Bashing-om, I made the stick and booted
<brenster21> and then i hit check disk for defects
<Bashing-om> brenster21: So far so good " check disk for defects " verifies the copy on the USB is valid. Not the hard drive :(
<brenster21> :(
<brenster21> Bashing-om, so what should I do now?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Show me ehat we are worjing with - from the liveUSB terminal; ' sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL, pass that link back here. Then I provide you the fsck command to look at the drive.
<Bashing-om> working*
<brenster21> sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> brenster21: ^ that is the command - that results in a URL back in the terminal - pass that link back here.
<brenster21> sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999
<brenster21> I know logged in onto another to copy it over
<scarletmarauder> https://termbin.com/defr
<scarletmarauder> I am 90 percent it is sda8
<Bashing-om> brenster21: For your reference my results for my system: https://termbin.com/9z5w .
<scarletmarauder> yeah I did not set this thing up that well, a bunch o extenerals on it
<Bashing-om> scarletmarauder: also same user as brenster21 ?
<scarletmarauder> yes
<Bashing-om> scarletmarauder: Ack - now run from the liveusb ' sudo fsck /dev/sda8 '. See what gets related about the file system :)
<brenster21> I get clean
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Reboot and see where you get to :)
<brenster21> rebooting
<mx6523> /usr/share/themes/Syscrash
<mx6523> from openbox
<brenster21> Bashing-om, things seem to be working again
<mx6523> i believe this shouldn't be in the public repository for openbox
<Bashing-om> brenster21: \o/ :D
<pedrocr> I can't seem to get Firefox to do hardware decoding with vaapi. Could it be something specific to how the Ubuntu packages are built that disables it?
<skraaj> Anyone knows how to troubleshoot additional screen not being detected? Hardware side it's OK as win10 detects it nicely, Displays settings does not show the additional monitor. Tested 2 different brands nVidia drivers/system are up to date
<Squarism> I was playing Civ 5 on ubuntu 20.04 and got a segfault. How can I troubleshoot that?
<tatertots> Squarism: does it happen every time you play Civ 5?
<tatertots> Squarism: or just happened once?
<Squarism> tatertots, only once yet
<tatertots> Squarism: it is something reproducible ?
<Squarism> I dont think I did anything special. I guess Ill try to play again
<tatertots> Squarism: you should find out
<Devrim> Is it normal that port 53 is open to the outside with ubuntu 20.04.1?
<Devrim> Zenmap says it is ISC BIND 9.xx
<tatertots> Devrim: yes
<Devrim> ok thanks tatertots
<CarlFK> I have a little micropython board that exposes  ttyACM0 ... I connect with tio, and I see: ATE1 E0TATE1 E0TATE1 E0Tr
<CarlFK> good ol AT modem commands.  um.. Where did they come from?
<tatertots> CarlFK: does that seem Ubuntu related to you?
<CarlFK> tatertots: yes - I am guessing there is something installed that is resetting modems when they are plugged in
<CarlFK> I skimmed the tio source, I don't see any AT things https://github.com/tio/tio/blob/master/src/tty.c
<MrFreeze> hey i know this unreal support but i cant connect to them because i dont have ssl on my home pc... im stuck with this Makefile:145: recipe for target 'build' failed
<tatertots> MrFreeze: who is "them"?
<MrFreeze> their support ircd
<MrFreeze> they changed it to ssl connections only :(
<tatertots> MrFreeze: unreal? like as in the company that makes video games?
<MrFreeze> nah unrealircd
<tatertots> oh
<MrFreeze> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status Makefile:66: recipe for target 'ircd' failed thats in make
<tatertots> MrFreeze: luckily there's a ton of other ircd out there that you can install or use successfully
<MrFreeze> client is wanting this one
<tatertots> how are you going to tell them you can't install it?
<pyraindrop> what is the most stable version of GUI on ubuntu currently? I've tried the default ubuntu 20.04LTS on my machine with gnome and it crashes randomly. I've an Nvidia 2080ti+4k monitor - which I think is the issue.
<MrFreeze> sad part is it was working till i removed ubuntu 16.04
<tatertots> MrFreeze: 16.04 only good until 2021
<MrFreeze> im now on 18.04
<pyraindrop> memtest 86+ - I have it installed, but on grub screen it wont show up
<pyraindrop> any ideas on how to show that up from live usb drives?
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: UEFI system ? Then see; http://www.memtest86.com/  .
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, I tried both uefi and legacy modes
<pyraindrop> it does not show up
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: If UEFI - will require the proprietary memtest.
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, is there a stress tester iso available somewhere to test the machine?
<Bashing-om> !info stress-ng bionic | pyraindrop
<ubottu> pyraindrop: stress-ng (source: stress-ng): tool to load and stress a computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.25-1ubuntu8 (bionic), package size 1548 kB, installed size 3921 kB
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, running stress testing using stress-ng instead of memtest now
<pyraindrop> thanks
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: :D
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, what GUI do you use on ubuntu?
<pyraindrop> which version?
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: presently booting 18.04 - have xfce as the DE.
<pyraindrop> I think I'll have to goto 18.04 too - the GUI in 20.04 is too unstable
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: Have seen no issues with 20.04 (xubuntu).
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, you've not used it with an nvidia card - have you? 4k monitor?
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: I do have Nvida - but no on the 4K monitor - 20.04 is supposed to have the better support.
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<pyraindrop> I think that is the tip of an iceberg :)
<Bashing-om> pyraindrop: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Wayland .
<pyraindrop> Bashing-om, I think that is one of the bugs, I dont think the others are really well understood.
<strav> Hi!
<strav> Would gladly need some in extremis support. I did the stupid mistake of trying to upgrade my nvidia graphics drivers a few moments ago (will need my computer to be up and running for work tomorrow morning)...
<tatertots> strav: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<strav> Thought I could not even get a command line but now this is fine. It has been a long while since I didn't had any xorg problem. If anyone can assist... hell it would be nice.
<Bashing-om> strav: What method did you employ to upgrade the Nvidia driver ?
<strav> I just followed the instructions for installing the proper drivers for using tensorflow
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> strav: follow on screen instructions to install if not installed and then follow through
<tatertots> strav: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<strav> https://www.tensorflow.org/install/gpu
<strav> see section: Ubuntu 18.04 (CUDA 10.1)
<strav> everything failed after the reboot, just after the drivers install section.
<strav> tatertots: (just so you know, I am in root rescue mode atm; will try the command you suggested)
<strav> also: would gladly fall back to intel drivers if only I can get a GUI in less than an hour ; )
<tatertots> strav: if you don't have any network connectivity, it won't work
<strav> I do have some, launched network-manager and then nmcli
<strav> http://termbin.com/hqw7
<strav> this: Display Server: X.org 1.19.6 driver: FAILED: modesetting
<strav> grrrr
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-450 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-450 does not exist in bionic
<strav> (btw, thanks so much for even caring about this!)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-450 focal
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-450 does not exist in focal
<strav> btw, when I tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after trying to reinstall intel drivers, it now says: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        journalctl -p 2|nc termbin.com 9999
<strav> http://termbin.com/07ik
<strav> well this output is useless
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<strav> kinda strange it tried to open a gnome session though, I'm using ssdm to lauch kde
<strav> this is more like it: https://termbin.com/89bi
<strav> (isn't there a straight forward procedure to remove all the nvidia modules, install the default intel and go sleep in blissful relief?)
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<strav> tatertots: I hope you have a donate a beer link somewhere.
<strav> https://termbin.com/sr77
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        ubuntu-drivers devices|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> strav: install of nvidia-driver-450 unsuccessful
<strav> tatertots: hmmm ubuntu-drivers gives me a command not found. And then, unable to locate package...
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        dmesg|grep NVR|nc termbin.com 9999
<strav> (trying to reinstall ubuntu-drivers-common)
<strav> tatertots: just a sec... ubuntu-drivers devices works but when I pipe to termbin, I'm not getting a link now
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        ubuntu-drivers devices &> ~/nip.pir
<strav> http://termbin.com/osz9m
<tatertots> strav: nvidia 440 is "recommended"...but you installed nvidia-driver-450
<strav> tatertots: I believe I installed it from command line after it first failed to load X.
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        dmesg|grep NVR|nc termbin.com 9999
<strav> tatertots: as I said, nvidia can be a for another time... if I can just get rid of it and load into basic intel.
<strav> http://termbin.com/7pp6
<tatertots> strav: remove nvidia-driver-450
<strav> I did an autoremove after that...
<tatertots> strav: in terminal>        apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> strav: reboot
<strav> it says (just after removing dkms modules): possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/xxxxxx for module i915 (I kinda wonder what it implies)
<strav> https://termbin.com/yax4
<tatertots> strav: reboot
<strav> should I remove xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-450?
<strav> (thought  apt-get remove nvidia-driver-450 would do the trick)
<tatertots> strav: remove it
<strav> rebooted... I see a background... a cursor.... light...
<strav> wtf
<strav> laptop's keyboard and trackpad not responding
<tatertots> restart again
<Bashing-om> strav: tatertots Careful here ; :D OEM install ? ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' .
<strav> just a sec
<strav> (had the same problem when I tried to boot into another, older kernel.. thinking the modules might not have been such a mess there)
<strav> still no keyboard or trackpad response after second reboot
<strav> I see a message: nouveau, failed to create kernel drm channel...
<strav> (quick message befor ssdm login screen)
<tatertots> strav: Aug 03 18:27:49 WKS-001401.corp.coveo.com kernel: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: failed to create kernel channel, -22
<tatertots> strav: that was happening Aug 3rd
<strav> ok. first time I booted this machine.
<strav> I'll boot in recovery again
<strav> (net is up)
<strav> any suggestion for keyboard and trackpad in X?
<strav> (I removed the remaining xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-450, trying to reboot again)
<strav> same non responding keyboard
<strav> (external usb keyboard does not work as well)
<tatertots> strav: you won't be able to administer the system without the ability to type
<strav> tatertots: I have keybaord input while in recovery mode
<strav> (I tried to reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all... as per some random guide)
<strav> works!
<mertgor> strav: Nice!
<strav> tatertots: now is there a charity of your choice you'd like to encourage...
<strav> coz I feel really grateful atm.
<tatertots> strav: yes ...but i can't say the charity here
<strav> I'll give something to some random one then.
<tatertots> ok
<mertgor> strav: What is your device model ?
<strav> Dell precision 5540
<strav> Next time I plan to switch to nvidia drivers, it'll not be on a sunday at 23h 45... that's for sure.
<mertgor> strav: Mine is Acer Aspire V3-772G with Nvidia GT 750M
<strav> I need to sleep. Thanks so much guys for your time and concern. I'm baffled by such disinterested care.
<cornel> hello
<cornel> can qt 5.14 be installed in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<tatertots> cornel: is something wrong with your software manager? where you can't search and determine what can be installed ?
<cornel> tatertots, is not available in my software manager
<tatertots> cornel: all you have available to you is https://termbin.com/7bc0
<cornel> tatertots, sorry, there's no version infrmation there
<tatertots> cornel: it's not available for your operating system version
<ozcrn> Hi All, i am having some issues trying to integrate an Ubuntu Server 20.04 machine with Active directory, however when I attempt to log in via SSH i receive an "denied by PAM account configuration". paste shows that the pam_sss is actually giving me an authentication success. Kerberos seems to be working as expected as if i do an 'id user@domain' i am returned uid and gid. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bnKm2tY4d3/ Any pointers
<ozcrn>  appreciated as I have been googling and playing around with this for a few hours with no success.
<lotuspsychje> ozcrn: good morning, you can try #ubuntu-server if you like
<ozcrn> cheers lotuspsychje will do
<tatertots> ozcrn: have you already got a successful klist/kinit?
<ozcrn> @tatertots: yep, klist returns a valid kerberos token
<tatertots> ozcrn: and you've already modified pam configuration to put DNS first before "files" and other entries?
<ozcrn> hmmm no, haven't done anything in regards to pam config
<kaddi> I'm running ubuntu 20.04 and since the upgrade, when I type "killall firefox" into the command line, it'll tell me "firefox: no process found" even though firefox is clearly running. How do I kill firefox from the command line now?
<tatertots> ozcrn: what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf look like?
<EriC^> kaddi: what does 'ps aux | grep firefox' give?
<ozcrn> tatertots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zmVnzNK96t/
<kaddi> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N3ZjgQpnjP/
<tatertots> ozcrn: does your /etc/hosts contain your FQDN?
<kaddi> alternatively if there's an easy way to find the PID that'll kill all of firfeox instead of just a tab, that would be useful too
<EriC^> kaddi: try "kill 104213"
<EriC^> if that doesnt work try "kill -9 104213"
<ozcrn> tatertots: as in the FQDN on the server itself?
<ozcrn> *of
<kaddi> that worked, thanks.. but any idea why killall no longer works? Firefox freezes once every couple of days (which is annoying in itself but is an issue as old as time, I guess).. no longer being able to easily kill it is very inconvenient
<EriC^> kaddi: i think maybe it wanted the whole path, eg killall /usr/lib/firefox
<EriC^> kaddi: an easy way to kill it is via 'xkill' launch it from terminal then click on the frozen window
<tatertots> ozcrn: yes
<ozcrn> tatertots: it didnt, I have added it, behaviour does not appear to have changed though
<EriC^> kaddi: also make sure firefox is latest version 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox'
<kaddi> EriC^: just realise that my firefox now seems to live in /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.. which seems odd
<kaddi> thanks for hte xkill tip
<tatertots> ozcrn: run "getent hosts <hostname>"
<tatertots> ozcrn: it should return the true IP and hostname NOT 127.0.0.1
<EriC^> kaddi: no worries, if the problem continues it might be useful to launch firefox from a terminal so it's more verbose there and might show why its freezing
<tatertots> ozcrn: it should return the true IP and hostname NOT 127.x.x.x
<ozcrn> tatertots: yepp, confirmed correct IP and hostname
<kaddi> EriC^: it's a memory leak.. it'll eat up my 16GB of RAM and become unresponsive
<tatertots> ozcrn: restart sssd and try to ssh with a AD user
<kaddi> and they always seem to fix one memory leak with two others.. so it never really improves
<tatertots> ozcrn: have you already changed /etc/pam.d/common-session ?
<tatertots> ozcrn: if pam isn't expecting AD users login in it will fail
<tatertots> ozcrn: even if the system is joined
<ozcrn> tatertots: login still fails. All i have added to /etc/pam.d/common-session is the pam_mkhomedir.so line so as it creates the homedir for new users
<tatertots> ozcrn: you don't have sssd listed in your pam conf?
<tatertots> ozcrn: post your pam conf
<kaddi> EriC^: any idea why it can't find the process by name anymore? Others seem to work, but firefox doesn't get recognized
<tatertots> ozcrn: i'll post mine from a AD joined 16.04
<kaddi> ll
<tatertots> ozcrn: then you can compare
<ozcrn> tatertots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3VVPWFFtv9/ pam_sso.so was already present
<tatertots> ozcrn: https://termbin.com/8ybr
<tatertots> ozcrn: notice the pam_sss.so
<tatertots> ozcrn: you should have this
<ozcrn> tatertots: yeah, that is present, only difference i can see is the umask and your config has pam_mkhomedir.so as required whereas mine is optional
<tatertots> ozcrn: it's NOT session "optional"
<tatertots> ozcrn: it's session "required"
<tatertots> ozcrn: also move your line
<tatertots> ozcrn: mimic mine
<tatertots> ozcrn: of your keep your custom /etc/skel
<tatertots> ozcrn: of course your keep your custom /etc/skel
<tatertots> ozcrn: i notice you're using umask 0022, i use 0077 in my environment, keep your custom 0022
<tatertots> ozcrn: you'll need to restart sssd with any change you make
<ozcrn> tatertots: have copied across the changes from your configuration but still no good
<ozcrn> tatertots: im going to give the whole server a reboot and see if this changes anthing
<tatertots> ozcrn: ok
<tatertots> ozcrn: i just noticed my /etc/hosts not only has my FQDN but has my domain controller FQDN and IP
<ozcrn> tatertots: reboot didnt change anything, will add that in as well and test
<ozcrn> tatertots: appreciate the help
<tatertots> ozcrn: i've got two different 16.04's joined to different AD domains so i'm comparing both /etc/hosts
<ozcrn> tatertots: i've got plenty of centos / aws linux 2 machine joined without issues. This is the first ubuntu machine have attempted to add. If this doesn't work I might try and spin up a test 16.04 box and see if that works
<tatertots> ozcrn: i didn't make any edits to /etc/hosts on 1of2 and both are joined successfully
<tatertots> ozcrn: i'll link you the guide i used
<tatertots> ozcrn: it worked to get both my 16.04's joined to two different domains
<tatertots> ozcrn: it's something with your pam config
<ozcrn> tatertots: appreaciated. will spin up a 16.04 when i get a chance.
<ozcrn> tatertots: yeah, i figured that was the case, because everything else seems to indicate the machine is joined fine
<tatertots> ozcrn: https://www.kiloroot.com/add-ubuntu-14-04-server-or-desktop-to-microsoft-active-directory-domain-login-to-unity-with-domain-credentials/
<tatertots> ozcrn: it says 14.04 but it's actually for 16.04 too since he's not using PBIS anymore
<tatertots> ozcrn: there was a tool called PBIS used in 14.04 that made joining a breeze but it's no longer supported in anything higher than 14.04
<tatertots> ozcrn: actually i think they did open source PBIS and make it for newer versions..but i migrated to using realmd+sssd
<ozcrn> tatertots: i've pretty much done everything through the use of realmd which seemed simple enough
<tatertots> ozcrn: PBIS was proprietary at the time i was joining Linux to domains
<tatertots> ozcrn: i like the realmd+sssd route myself also
<tatertots> ozcrn: that reminds me of your sssd.conf
<tatertots> ozcrn: poking through that link..something might stand out that you didn't do
<ozcrn> tatertots: will give that guide a go when I am back in the office tomorrow. Will report back if you are floating around. Thanks again
<tatertots> ozcrn: no prob
<tatertots> ozcrn: i'll be joining a new 20.04 box to AD in the next week so i can we can compare steps
<tatertots> ozcrn: i wonder if you did the "realm allow" thing
<dirkmkdir_> is there any reason to use apt-get update instead of apt update ?
<ggz> hi
<ggz> should i reboot when i change graphic driver ?
<ggz> this is very strange, why the driver setting show nvidia-driver-450 as open-source ? i thought it was nouveau the name of the open source driver ?
<EriC^> kaddi: no idea
<EriC^> kaddi: perhaps try with pkill firefox ?
<EriC^> usually kills firefox for me
<ozcrn> tatertots: doing a 'realm permit' allowed me to login
<tatertots> ozcrn: lol...good..i was trying to think of what you might have missed, "realm permit" came to mind
<ozcrn> tatertots: with all the rest of my servers i've controller access using the 'ad_access_filter' directive in sssd.conf, using realm permit seems to add a 'simple_allow_groups' entry
<tatertots> ozcrn: "realm permit" is pretty strict in my environments
<tatertots> ozcrn: only Enterprise Admins can log in to my Linux AD systems
<ozcrn> tatertots: we are pretty limited as well, mostly because we are a windows shop and *nix scares people...
<tatertots> ozcrn: same here with my shop..I'm the only one in the Enterprise Admin group that can log in to Linux lol
<tatertots> ozcrn: i've never used the ad access filter technique, i may have to try that
<ozcrn> tatertots: thanks again for the help, knew it would end up being something stupid
<tatertots> ozcrn: out of curiosity you on 16.04 also?
<ozcrn> tatertots: nope, only Ubuntu we've got is 20.04
<tatertots> ozcrn: they keep switching from LightDM and it makes me have to do additional stuff to get AD users to GUI login
<ozcrn> tatertots: i did some disgusting things to make gui logins useable on centos7/mate
<tatertots> ozcrn: i had LightDM in 16.04, upgraded to 18.04 and was using GDM3 all the sudden, wasn't expecting the change
<ozcrn> tatertots: honestly the less i see of a linux gui the happier i am
<tatertots> ozcrn: you've motivated me to join my 20.04 earlier than planned
<ozcrn> tatertots: good luck!
<JeroenK> k, lets see if I can ask this here... Atm I cannot get into my router, seems I need to reset it, but rather not now. And all I wanted to do is check which port is open for Transmission. Is there an other way to find out?
<tatertots> JeroenK: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<JeroenK> yes, on my laptop
<tatertots> JeroenK: open terminal
<tatertots> JeroenK: in terminal>    sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> JeroenK: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<JeroenK> Got nothing
<tatertots> JeroenK: in terminal>    sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> JeroenK: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<JeroenK> https://termbin.com/nnij
<tatertots> JeroenK: port # 51413
<JeroenK> Yeah, that' s the port which Transmission uses, default setting. Not the port I already had set in the routher.
<ozcrn> tatertots: https://www.bu.edu/tech/services/security/iam/directory/ad/linux/ has a decent explanation of the two.
<JeroenK> Unless Transmission automatically finds that port?
<ozcrn> tatertots: access provider defaulted to 'simple' on ubuntu which explains why only 'simple_allow_groups' worked, centos defaulted to 'ad'
<tatertots> ozcrn: it defaults to 'simple' on ubuntu AND mint
<ozcrn> tatertots: setting it to 'ad' doesn't seem to work either
<JeroenK> Hence why I wanted to check in the router which port i had once set. Hm, if this is all that can be done then I need to reset my router afterall. Hoped I could do that much later...
<tatertots> ozcrn: it must be a ubuntu thing
<pedrocr> is there a simple way to convert an install I did with BIOS mode to EFI? I forgot to change it before reinstalling the computer and had wanted to do it to get firmware updates working automatically
<ozcrn> tatertots: Cons of Simple: Does not check if account is active and will still allow login even though the account may be in the “expired” state.
<ozcrn> tatertots: doesn't seem ideal but if that's how it is just something to be aware of i guess
<JeroenK> O wait, in settings there' s Test Port, tested it, port is closed indeed
<EriC^> pedrocr: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<JeroenK> k, thx ;)
<tatertots> JeroenK: good luck with your router
<pedrocr> EriC^: https://gist.github.com/pedrocr/30f3e224bb18cb7d70755086a0a92208
<pedrocr>  /boot as ext4 and then / and /home as encrypted partitions
<tatertots> ozcrn: i think they compensate for that issue in ubuntu
<tatertots> ozcrn: does your klist show a quick expiration?
<tatertots> ozcrn: here's how fast mine expires https://termbin.com/hxjk
<EriC^> pedrocr: what you can do is make the /boot an efi partition, and make /boot part of the encrypted root fs
<EriC^> i can guide you through the process if you want to do it
<tatertots> ozcrn: forcing it to validate the account no matter what the same day
<ozcrn> tatertots: yeah, same 10 hours expiry
<tatertots> ozcrn: within several hours even
<pedrocr> EriC^: is it complex enough that just reinstalling makes more sense?
<tatertots> ozcrn: so ubuntu is forcing validation every 10 hours...better than nothing i guess
<pedrocr> I keep /home in a separate partition just so I can nuke /boot and / and be back up fairly quickly
<tatertots> ozcrn: i'm going to expire an account and test that out
<ozcrn> tatertots: unsurprisingly ubuntu and centos are running different major version, ubuntu newer though so not like they've added the feature
<tatertots> ozcrn: gotta find a user to pick on to test with lol
<ozcrn> tatertots: i'm going to have to do the same, our security guys enjoy nitpicking this kind of thing
<EriC^> pedrocr: i see, yeah reinstalling would be easier
<ozcrn> tatertots: CEO usually works well hahah
<tatertots> lol
<pedrocr> EriC^: and what do I need to do at install? Set the partition to /efi instead of /boot?
<EriC^> pedrocr: you need to boot the live usb in uefi mode, it should show a white/black grub menu instead of the menu in the middle, then in the installer you want to create an efi partition and /boot as usual
<EriC^> efi partition around 300mb would be good
<EriC^> if you know you wont be using windows with it, you might get away with like 50-100mb so you have more left over for /boot, but frankly it's easy to put boot inside the rootfs later and probably more secure
<sleepymario> hello, question about the nextcloud snap. is it possible to mount a nfs share as the data directory easily with the snap?
<EriC^> pedrocr: (you'll need to add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y to /etc/default/grub and update-grub though)
<sleepymario> i've never used snaps
<pedrocr> EriC^: If I'm reading the UEFI page correctly I need to mount the EFI partition in /boot/efi, which doesn't seem too bad
<EriC^> pedrocr: yeah
<pedrocr> but apparently it should be automatically detected
<EriC^> pedrocr: yeah if there's already an efi partition it would use it
<pedrocr> Ok, I'll probably do the reinstall when I have some time then
<pedrocr> having automatic firmware upgrades would be nice
<pedrocr> thanks
<EriC^> alright, no problem
<Mr_x> hi everyone
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone! I've recently upgraded to 20.04, and just today my bluetooth on my laptop completely stopped working. As in, it's not showing up with `rfkill list` as a hci device anymore.
<necrophcodr> So I can't use it at all. I can't start the bluetooth service manually, I can't connect using bluetoothctl, or anything.
<Mr_x> question: when i open my laptop.. that open GNU GRUB 2.04 .. how i can back to boot and login as usual
<EriC^> necrophcodr: maybe turning the laptop off, removing the battery and holding the power button might help
<necrophcodr> You think draining the power completely might work?
<EriC^> Mr_x: you get a grub> prompt?
<necrophcodr> Unfortunately it doesn't have a removable battery.
<Mr_x> yes EriC^ what should command i need to type
<EriC^> necrophcodr: worth a try, ive had some problems with wifi where doing that got it working, though it didnt disappear from the os in my case
<EriC^> necrophcodr: anything in "dmesg" relating to the bluetooth?
<EriC^> Mr_x: try "insmod normal" then type "normal"
<necrophcodr> EriC^, nothing in dmesg related to bluetooth at all, no
<EriC^> necrophcodr: could it be somehow disabled in the bios?
<necrophcodr> EriC^, I checked the BIOS and there's no Bluetooth settings at all
<Mr_x> EriC^:  but nothing happen
<EriC^> maybe it's worth it to check using a live usb that used to work to see if it's a hardware issue
<necrophcodr> My situation was that I was using bluetooth with a headset earlier today, left for a while, and when I came back, the headset wasn't connected anymore, and the bluman had hung. I tried to use `rfkill unblock bluetooth` but it didnt do anything, and `rfkill list` showed the device to be unblocked.
<necrophcodr> I then rebooted, and `rfkill list` no longer even shows the device.
<EriC^> Mr_x: type "echo $prefix"
<EriC^> what's it return?
<Mr_x> (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<Mr_x> that is EriC^
<EriC^> Mr_x: ok type "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg"
<tatertots> necrophcodr: can you boot LiveCD/LiveUSB and test?
<necrophcodr> tatertots, i dont have a USB available unfortunately, but i'll see if i can get my hands on one soon
<Mr_x> EriC^:  done .. but cant see anything output
<EriC^> necrophcodr: you can boot an ubuntu iso from grub
<EriC^> Mr_x: does "ls $prefix/" give any files called grub.cfg ?
<EriC^> Mr_x: is this a grub> or grub rescue> prompt?
<Mr_x> ls $prefix/
<Mr_x> unicode.pf2 i386-pc/ locale/ fonts/ grubenv grub.cfg
<Mr_x> that is EriC^
<Mr_x> this is grub> promt
<EriC^> Mr_x: ok, does "cat $prefix/grub.cfg" give a lot of text?
<narakrish> Hello all, how can I restrict users from running rm -rf * (or) rm -rf / in a system. At the same time, I would require all users to use rm command from shell script.
<sleepymario> @nara
<Mr_x> yes EriC^
<sleepymario> narakrish: don't give them root access
<pikapika> Is this guide current? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<EriC^> Mr_x: ok, type "echo $root"
<yukachan> hello
<Mr_x> output ---->> hd0,msdos1
<pikapika> sleepymario, lol
<Mr_x> that is output EriC^
<pikapika> Has someone trashed their grub?
<EriC^> Mr_x: type "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1"
<EriC^> Mr_x: then type "initrd /initrd.img"
<EriC^> Mr_x: finally type "boot"
<pikapika> I have a grub I need to recover on another machine
<pikapika> gonna try that sometime soon
<drogas> what is the difference between apt-get and just using apt
<EriC^> drogas: apt is more user friendly, colors, more progress stuff, but not to be used in scripts
<Mr_x> EriC^:  output /vmlinuz not found
<drogas> EriC^ not to be used in scripts? what does that mean
<EriC^> Mr_x: ok, type "linux /boot/vmlinuz<hit tab a few times and autocomplete it to latest kernel>"
<EriC^> Mr_x: then continue root=/dev/sda1
<EriC^> drogas: scripts such as bash scripts, it's not very compatible with those
<drogas> so when searching or installing things would it suffice to just do sudo apt install or do we need sudo apt-get/cache
<EriC^> drogas: yeah sudo apt install works fine
<gavimobile> Hi folks, i just performed a new install of ubuntu 16.04.6. I have no network cards configured or "confirmed".  i was able to mount a usb flash drive with the driver inside to compile, but im getting a message that make is not installed. i cannot download make because i dont have internet
<gavimobile> can someone please give me a hand?
<gavimobile> the only network card found in the interface config file is the loopback
<gavimobile> i can confirm that ubunlspci -nn | grep 0200 shows my card as intel corporation ethernet connection (7) I219-LM 8086:15bb
<Mr_x> EriC^: its nothing happen when i hit tab
<EriC^> Mr_x: ok, does "ls /boot" show any vmlinuz files?
<tatertots> gavimobile: did you have network connectivity when booted to the LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<tatertots> gavimobile: the same LiveCD/LiveUSB you just used to install
<gavimobile> tatertots: im not sure. the install ran from the usb stick
<gavimobile> tatertots: i would assume that all the packages are on the flash drive
<EriC^> gavimobile: did you have a box checked during the install regarding updating while installing?
<tatertots> gavimobile: ubuntu installers used to check for connectivity and offer to install any updates during the installation process, did that NOT occur?
<tatertots> gavimobile: boot the LiveCD/LiveUSB again and test
<Mr_x> on /boot has system.map-5.4.0-42-generic config-5.4-generic initrd.img-5.4.0-42-generic
<Mr_x> that is EriC^
<EriC^> Mr_x: ah, you're missing the kernel, you have to use a live usb to fix it
<EriC^> can you boot a live usb up?
<Mr_x> vmlinuz files on /lost+found
<EriC^> Mr_x: ah try to copy them over perhaps
<taleinat> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 20.04.1 via downloading the .iso image and writing it to a USB stick. The problem is that the installation process is so slow that it couldn't complete overnight. The only error I've managed to see so far is about initramfs failing to decode, but the fixes I've found online for that don't appear to work in the "Live
<taleinat> CD" read-only installer environment. Help?!
<EriC^> Mr_x: try "cp /lost+found/vmlinuz.... /boot/"
<EriC^> taleinat: did you checksum the iso?
<gavimobile> EriC^: i dont recall any option asking me this
<taleinat> EriC^: Yes, I checksummed the iso.
<EriC^> taleinat: did you let it checksum while the live usb was booting?
<EriC^> 'integrity check' or whatever it's called currently
<taleinat> I just let it boot usually, I didn't cancel or stop anything.
<Mr_x> EriC^: cant find command cp
<taleinat> EriC^: After a reboot it did indeed run such a check, I let it complete and it passed successfully.
<EriC^> Mr_x: ah grub has no copy it seems, you'll have to find a live usb to boot it and restore the kernel
<taleinat> EriC^: (Reboot back into the USB installer.)
<EriC^> taleinat: i'd try a different usb and also perhaps run a smart test on the hdd from the live usb
<EriC^> taleinat: when exactly do you get this failed to decode msg, while it's installing the system?
<taleinat> EriC^: Pointer on how to run a smart test?
<taleinat> EriC^: I saw it when I Ctrl+Alt+F2 into a terminal session, it was happening once every few minutes or so, in parallel to the installer trying to run in the graphical session.
<Mr_x> ok EriC^ may i know.. how to do that
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<taleinat> EriC^: Even before the UI environment comes up, I get this:
<taleinat> Bah it scrolled away due to the fsck check.
<younder> Ugh. Had a Xavier NX change IP address. My fault of cource should have made it static in the router. Hade to nmap -A and guess the correct machine. Then connect keyboard and browser. Allow /etc/ssh/sshd_config password instead of public key. Log in. disallow password. Restart ssh. and disconnect keyboard and borwser. Last part of ip had changed from 135 to 134.
<younder> s/browser/display/
<younder> Anyhow why doesnt nmap know the MAC address range of nvidea products so I don't have to scan all machines. On the PI's it correctly reports raspi addresses?
<yuta> https://postimg.cc/YvfQqPFc/74d9bb19
<yuta> desktop is transporoted . Can I fix?
<yuta> https://i.postimg.cc/qvWwQVM7/Screenshot-from-2020-08-10-20-03-45.png
<younder> yuta, so you are using alepard desktop. So what?
<younder> yuta, Perhaps I am blind, but they look the same to me.
<yuta> younder:see right and left.
<pikapika> Can anyone tell me if that chroot guide is still current?
<pikapika> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lotuspsychje> edited 2015
<pikapika> Are aids and tools as mentioned in that article still necessary for chroot jails?
<yuta> younder:deleted,I didn't do nothing.
<yuta> thanks
<pikapika> Ubuntu 18.04 lts btw
<taleinat>  EriC^: SMART check passed, the disk is fine. Trying to install an older version of Ubuntu...
<taleinat> I also tried with two different USB disks and the behavior is exactly the same.
<EriC^> taleinat: odd, ok
<taleinat> EriC^: Is it possible that the initramfs config is borked in the installer ISO? Is there a way I can change it from lz to gzip?
<EriC^> no idea, you shouldnt have to, very odd
<taleinat> Same USB disk, Ubuntu 19.10 Desktop install ISO, no initramfs error msg. So far so good.
<pagios_> hello, i am trying to get into ubuntu grub loader
<pagios_> ubuntu is showing up directly , i am not able to boot
<pagios_> how can i alter it ? ubuntu 20.04
<pagios_> it goes directly into splash screen
<taleinat> pagios_: Are you pressing F12/F10 or whatever the correct key is on your system after turning the system on?
<pagios_> no
<pagios_> whats that
<pagios_> when it boots it goes into the splash screen directly
<taleinat> The PC appears to have the boot menu disabled, this is common. To reach the boot menu, reboot, and repeatedly press F12 or F10 until it appears.
<taleinat> The key may also be F2, or Escape, or even something else - it depends which BIOS you have.
<pikapika> Whats happening taleinat ?
<kaddi> EriC^: just swa your recommendation with pkill.. It doesn't throw an error, but it doesn't kill firefox either
<taleinat> pikapika: Hi! Do I know you?
<tatertots> kaddi: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<pikapika> No
<kaddi> tatertots: yes
<taleinat> Oh. I was replying to pagios_.
<pikapika> Whats happening = whats the problem
<tatertots> kaddi: in terminal>      pgrep firefox|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> kaddi: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<taleinat> I'm now trying the Ubuntu 19.10 installer on my machine. Also loading slowly.
<kaddi> no link
<tatertots> kaddi: in terminal>      pgrep firefox|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> kaddi: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<kaddi> tatertots: the issue is not that I can't kill firefox. I want to understand why killall and pkill can no longer find firefox and kill it
<kaddi> kill pid works and killall works with other apps
<kaddi> no url
<pagios_> works thanks
<tatertots> kaddi: oh ..sorry didn't know you didn't actually have a technical problem, but only seeking education or understanding.
<kaddi> tatertots: well.. in a way this is interesting. pgrep I guess is a shorterning of "ps aux | grep"? It returns no firefox processes, however ps aux | grep returns about a doxen
<kaddi> so.. this may help me understand
<kaddi> tatertots: I kind of have  technical problem which is: firefox can't be found by killall or pkill :p
<tatertots> kaddi: or human error in the assumption that it even should be found
<pikapika> kaddi, same
<pikapika> Its happening recently
<pikapika> pkill used to work with firefox
<pikapika> Now I need to pkill -f it
<kaddi> it started with the upgrade to 20.04 for me
<tatertots> things change
<pikapika> Other firefoxen like Tor are killed by pkill firefox
<pikapika> But not normal ff
<pikapika> pkill -f firefox is needed for that
<tatertots> being able to adapt to change is a skillset
<pikapika> tatertots, firefox process is still called firefox
<pikapika>  ps -aux | grep firefox
<ocean> see: grep Name /proc/pid-of-firefox/status
<kaddi> tatertots: For me it's mostly to recover a functionality I used to have.. I've been trying to figure out why killall no longer sees firefox which I guess falls under education
<pikapika> ps -aux | grep -i firefox | wc
<pikapika> ps -aux | grep firefox | wc
<pikapika> Same count
<ocean> the Name in /proc/pid-of-firefox/status might not match your query using pgrep, the -f sets 'full lenght cmd line' search
<pikapika> Yeah
<kaddi> tatertots: but from ubuntu 8.04 to 19.10 it was possible to do a killall firefox and have firefox die.. if this changed for a specific reason, I'd be happy to learn about it and find out how to do it now without having to go through identifying the PID of the main firefox process
<pikapika> And in all those firefox instances I see the name of the base process is still firefox
<pikapika> of course the full cmd line also contains the string
<pikapika> kaddi, not even in this 18.04
<pikapika> probably after some FF update
<kaddi> ah, interesting
<kaddi> @ocean looks like you were spot on.. name is "MainThread"
<kaddi> so killall MainThread works for firefox
<pikapika> WSL?
<kaddi> WSL? what does that mean?
<pikapika> I read a bug report that ff is now called MainThread in WSL
<pikapika> Its still 'firefox' here though
<pikapika> yet somehow pkill fails
<pikapika> without the -f
<pikapika> (here as in normal, native Ubuntu)
<pikapika> I type pkill firefox
<pikapika> nothing happens
<pikapika> I type pkill -f firefox
<pikapika> its killed
<pikapika> and other types of firefox are killed by the pkill firefox
<kaddi> probably because those are still based off of older versions of firefox
<pikapika> Yaeh
<pikapika> But somehow
<pikapika>  ps -aux | grep MainThread returns nothing other than the grep process itself
<pikapika> so my normal firefox is still called firefox
<pikapika> yet pkill fails
<pikapika> preg is returning blank too
<pikapika> pgrep
<kaddi> yay power outage
<pikapika> hmm
<pikapika> I am comparing ps axu | grep and pgrep and still no idea whats different
<sleepymario> the nextcloud snap seems really convenient. even mounting an nfs share went smoothly, and using ssl certs as well. are snaps easy to update? does that really go automatically or do you have to use a command every now and then?
<leftyfb> sleepymario: snaps will update on their own, but you can use "sudo snap refresh" to manually update
<sleepymario> leftyfb: thanks
<pikapika> woah snaps are funny
<pikapika> lol
<pikapika> Didn't know they silently updated on their own
<pikapika> Sentient little things
<pikapika> kaddi, power came back?
<kaddi> well, we'll see for how long
<kaddi> lol
<pikapika> kaddi, be careful out there
<kaddi> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1649010 looks like the firefox/MainThread thing is considered a bug (whcih I'm happy to hear.. because having to do killall MainThread when you mean to do killall firefox is not intuitive)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1649010 in XPCOM "Firefox parent process shows up as "MainThread" in top" [--,New]
<ren0v0> Hi, I'm getting this error can anyone help?
<ren0v0> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/lib/command-not-found/ -a -e /usr/lib/cnf-update-db; then /usr/lib/cnf-update-db > /dev/null; fi'E: Sub-process returned an error code
<ren0v0> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<ren0v0>  unable to fsync updated status of 'libpciaccess0:amd64': Input/output error
<ren0v0> I'm getting this when running dpkg
<aodsnasion> Hi guys
<aodsnasion> I want to clone this version https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/bionic/tag/?h=Ubuntu-hwe-4.18.0-18.19_18.04.1
<aodsnasion> how do I do so?
<MorganSoulless> aodsnasion https://duckduckgo.com/?q=git+clone+specific+commit&t=newext&atb=v233-4&ia=web
<MorganSoulless> $SHA1 = 	65a92bb2ed218c6a442ae227ff639368b1da6d78
<aodsnasion> MorganSoulless: so its git clone -n https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe
<aodsnasion> and then git checkout 65a92bb2ed218c6a442ae227ff639368b1da6d78
<aodsnasion> ?
<aodsnasion> am I right or missed something?
<dust> zsys dosnt seem to work... at boot the menu point history shows last entry from 30.06 and since then i had several kernel updates and reboots
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: why not just run: apt-get source linux-image-4.18.0-18-generic
<aodsnasion> leftyfb:  E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: ok, so put the src entry into your sources.list
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: why do you need to pull down the source for the linux kernel?
<aodsnasion> I need to compile it with a certain custom patch
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: why?
<aodsnasion> to emulate on QEMU
<scythefwd2> ok folks.. awk.. I'm seeing a lot of stuff telling me how to use 2 delimiters.. but nothing on how to use a space and another symbol (for example need both spaces and = as a delimiter in an output)..
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: emulate what?
<scythefwd2> any suggestions?
<aodsnasion> leftyfb: I need to pull the source, need to apply a patch on that and then emulate this kernel on QEMU
<aodsnasion> what do you mean by emulate what?
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: emulate a kernel?
<aodsnasion> yea
<leftyfb> aodsnasion: what's special about your patched kernel that needs to run within qemu?
<aodsnasion> leftyfb: lol
<pymagic> My machine wont boot - I tried boot-repair - gives me an error
<pymagic> The boot drive just kicks back the machine into BIOS - X570 mb
<pymagic> any ideas on how to fix/debug this
<pymagic> I am in UEFI mode
<Armageddon> I'm getting device full on NFS, it says it's rw mounted fuseblk and ntfs-3g is installed, what am I missing ?
<tatertots> Armageddon: are you catting from the computer right now?
<Armageddon> tatertots, catting ?
<tatertots> Armageddon: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> well yes sort of
<Armageddon> what does it matter ?
<Armageddon> tatertots, did you confused with people ?
<Armageddon> get*
<tatertots> Armageddon: for trouble shooting...if you were able to trouble shoot  it yourself you wouldn't have posted here right?
<Armageddon> yes I could
<Armageddon> I'm having an NTFS issue
<Armageddon> how does that prevent me from getting online ?
<Armageddon> I ask again, did you get people confused ?
<tatertots> yes i sure did
<Armageddon> I still don't understand your question :)
<scythefwd2> do you need ntfs-3g for nfs mounts?
<tatertots> he meant NTFS
<Armageddon> tatertots, to answer your smartass question, if I had an answer I wouldn't have asked here :)
<tatertots> forgot the "T"
<Armageddon> I did troubleshoot
<scythefwd2> I had guessed that.. but wanted to make sure
<pymagic> anyone can help me with a grub/boot problem?
<scythefwd2> how far are you getting?
<scythefwd2> can you one time boot menu and get into grub?
<sleepymario> the ubuntu kernel surely has ntfs support out of the box no?
<scythefwd2> sleepymario.. not always.  I had to install ntfs-3g on a recent centos install I believe
<scythefwd2> it was one of my recent installs.. which would be ubuntu 20.04 or centos 7... of that I'm sure
<Iarla> I've made some scripts to increase / decrease screen brightness. I want to assign them to keyboard shortcuts. But, they require root password and so the keyboard shortcut has no effect. How can I get around this?
<scythefwd2> have a listener running as a daemon that starts as root.. and have it launch the scripts when the hot keys are pressed?
<Iarla> Would that require C programming scythefwd2 ?
<scythefwd2> that i dont know.. honestly launching a script to listen at boot with chron might be enough
<scythefwd2> probably not the best answer.. but its a start
<Iarla> Interesting. I made a script run at boot with chron before. Not sure how to make a listener though. But it is the best answer so far :) Thank you.
<scythefwd2> not hard to be the best answer out of 1 lol
<Iarla> hehehe :D
<scythefwd2> maybe python
<Iarla> Python seems to have something "import sudo" that might make this possible.
<scythefwd2> direct messaged ya a link larla
<Ezro> Hey everyone. Does anyone have guidance on how I can apply a patch (https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/commit/?h=linux-5.4.y&id=8d5037dca7c2089f27e5903c2aecfc5bb10d7806) to my clean 20.04 LTS install? I tried following the steps here: https://github.com/da-cali/linux-x1-tablet#fix-the-trackpoint-and-trackpad-buttons
<Ezro> using v5.4.57, but now my GRUB shows Ubuntu w/ 5.4.75+ which doesn't load and the ~old Ubuntu w/ 5.4.0-42-generic.
<Ezro> The 5.4..57+ appears to get stuck on "Loading initial ramdisk"
<Ezro> (5.4.57+ not 5.4.75+)
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: do you want to help contribute to the ubuntu kernel?
<Ezro> I don't think I'm knowledgeable / skillful enough to. I (selfishly) mainly want to get my trackpad buttons to work. lol
<Ezro> Initially I was using Pop!_OS and then figured I'd try Ubuntu out in hopes that the trackpad buttons worked out-of-the-box. But I may stick with Ubuntu anyway because I found out that I can get the Pop!_OS tiling in Ubuntu (https://www.linuxuprising.com/2020/05/how-to-install-pop-shell-tiling.html), which was my main appeal for Pop!_OS.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: i would reccomend if something doesnt work out of the box on ubuntu, you file a new !bug for it first, so the devs know about your issue, after that youc an update your own bug with patches or testings
<Ezro> I think it's a known bug, but I'm not sure how to fix it manually. I can see that the github I listed above has a solution, and I found another solution here: https://github.com/leakim/lenovo-x1-gen3-trackpoint-buttons (coming from https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Thinkpad/X1%20Tablet%20Gen%203).
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: even better if the bug is known, we need to find the bug ID and get you affected
<lotuspsychje> share the ID with the volunteers and see whats the status/progress of the bug
<NoXzema> Can someone explain to me why on earth the vbox modules aren't already signed?
<oerheks> Nox what version, vbox from our repos or from vbox site?
<NoXzema> Either apparently.
<NoXzema> I especially don't understand why the modules from *their* repo isn't signed.
<oerheks> their repo?
<NoXzema> From http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian
<oerheks> i think you just need to enable efi .. https://askubuntu.com/a/1105711
<oerheks> anyway, i use kvm
<NoXzema> Dang, it's because the modules have to be built during installation so they have to be signed on the host.
<NoXzema> Licensing issues suck sometimes...
<oerheks> didi you reboot after install?
<oerheks> might help ..
<Ezro> lotuspsychje I created a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1891062. If I wanted to try to fix it manually, what steps should I take using the patch available in the 5.4.y branch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1891062 in Ubuntu "Lenovo X1 Tablet Gen3 trackpoint and buttons not working" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: thank you for reporting your bug and help improve ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: can you change the package from ubuntu to 'linux' please, that will be against the kernel
<scythefwd2> hahaha.. i figured it out.. well, I figured out probably the worst way to do it lol
<Ezro> lotuspsychje I think I updated it. Please let me know if I set it incorrectly.
<scythefwd2> sorry, thats vague.. been trying to figure out how to strip out a specific value from an output.. and while there is undoubtedly a better way, ended up setting a variable to the first and just running awk against the variable value
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: tnx, now try from terminal: apport-collect 1891062
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: that worked, tnx, now let me read your dmesg, brb
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: did you check lenovo site or ubuntu software if you got newer bios firmware updates?
<Ezro> In the Ubuntu Software it says that my software is up to date, but I haven't checked for any bios upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: might be worth a try to see if there's 2020 versions
<Ezro> From my bug report, is this my current BIOS version? dmi.bios.version: N1ZET79W(1.35 )
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: your dmesg shows a few acpi errors, but overall its pretty sane
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: yes, DMI: LENOVO 20KJCTO1WW/20KJCTO1WW, BIOS N1ZET79W(1.35 ) 11/28/2019
<scythefwd2> 1.35  only 9 months old.. thats not that old
<Ezro> Sorry for the newbie question, but from the Lenovo website it does look like an update is available but I'm only seeing downloads for Windows 10. If I burn the ISO to a USB, would I be able to update without having to install Windows?
<Ezro> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/thinkpad-tablet-series/thinkpad-x1-tablet-3rd-gen-20kj-20kk/downloads/driver-list/component?name=BIOS%2FUEFI
<lotuspsychje> scythefwd2: i didnt say it was old, but sometimes things get fixed
<scythefwd2> I'm just saying that it's new enough there might not be a newer one.. I've not seen a bios update on my board in 18 months
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | Ezro
<ubottu> Ezro: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<scythefwd2> ezro.. see if there is a dos one or a bin file you can flash from within the bios itself
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: i also found https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg60060.html seems like more users have this issue, perhaps the #ubuntu-kernel devs might know more of this patch
<kxsl> Is it always going to be required to use -d switch on upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, or is there a reason it's not detecting the new version?
<lotuspsychje> kxsl: upgrade path might not be open yet
<lotuspsychje> kxsl: when available, your system should offer it, when enabled LTS releases in your sodftware&sources
<kxsl> I'm doing it from the command line. I'm curious why it's not detecting it, I thought it would when the point release was released last week
<Ezro> For reference, lotuspsychje, when I ran steps 7 and 8 in the github (https://github.com/da-cali/linux-x1-tablet#fix-the-trackpoint-and-trackpad-buttons), was that adding another kernel option to my bootloader (that I had built in step 6)?
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: the steps from that git are for compiling your own kernel, wich we dont advice on ubuntu, let the devs sort that out on the kernels from ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: talk to the #ubuntu-kernel devs about this, see their advice
<Ezro> Okay, thanks for all of the help! I upgraded my bios to 1.40 and am performing a clean install to remove that extra kernel.
<lotuspsychje> good luck Ezro
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade | kxsl it can take a few more hours/days/weeks, it is ready when it is ready
<ubottu> kxsl it can take a few more hours/days/weeks, it is ready when it is ready: Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Ezro try this perhaps
<ubottu> Ezro try this perhaps: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<giaco> hello! suddenly nautilus is not opening any file browsing windows anymore, I just get loading spinning wheel mouse cursors for a couple of seconds
<giaco> I've also tried nautilus -q && nautilus &
<giaco> but nothing has changed
<giaco> I'd like to recover gnome as I'm in the middle of a work and rebooting is not my favourite option
<oerheks> giaco, remove/rename ~/.config/nautilus  and try again?
<oerheks> maybe also ~/.cache something..
<Ezro> lotuspsychje Wouldn't that be similar to what I did in the github steps?
<lotuspsychje> Ezro: no, that git is about compiling kernels, testing mainline kernels on ubuntu is installing the existing (higher) kernels
<Elw3> Say, if my bios clock doesnt work, does ubuntu automatically set the time to the last shutdown time?
<oerheks> Elw3, no
<oerheks> if your clock is way off, maybe it is windows10 that bugs it
<Elw3> How dare you insult me like that!
<oerheks> oh i dare.
<lotuspsychje> Elw3: tone down please
<lotuspsychje> Elw3: volunteers are trying to help you here
<Roey> my sound system has this nasty annoying bug and I was hoping someone here could help me solve it.  So - Microsoft Teams has an issue "connecting", as does Zoom, and Youtube hangs with a circular cursor, and Skyrim laaaaags before it shows the menu, and I think it's due to the Bluetooth speaker. ok, so I turned the bluetooth speaker off. I open pavucontrol and it says "waiting to establish connection"; doens't show me nothing.what
<Roey> can I try next to diagnose this weird issue?
<oerheks> zoom .. good luck
<Elw3> Just kidding here, i mean naming windows here should count as baanable offense tho.
<oerheks> remove it, a nd linux woirks fine
<oerheks> Elw3, no, it is a known issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/800914/clock-shows-wrong-time-after-switching-from-ubuntu-to-windows-10
<Elw3> I dont have that, and i mean my clock is litterally not existent. The bios resets to 2002, the building year, each boot.
<Elw3> Yet it showed the correct date.
<Elw3> Before even network was up.
<oerheks> they you might want to visit ##hardware
<Elw3> So i wonder how.
<oerheks>  not an ubuntu issue
<jlamothe> I finally got around to upgrading to 20.04.  Now it seems that every time I try to install something I end up with unresolvable dependency conflicts.
<jlamothe> Has anyone else experienced this?
<oerheks> "something" ??
<oerheks> no
<sarnold> no, that's very rare
<sarnold> the ppa-purge tool from the ppa-purge repository may be useful to you if you've configured third-party repositories
<oerheks> when one installes "something", run apt update && apt full-upgrade first, might need a reboot
<oerheks> then .. you can install "something"
<jlamothe> sarnold: Let me look into ppa-purge
<jlamothe> I do have third-party repositories.
<jlamothe> Wait... why does my sources.list still say bionic for everything?
<sarnold> an excellent question :)
<jlamothe> This could be a large part of my problem.
<sarnold> it probably is
<jlamothe> How does that even happen?
<jlamothe> Can I just modify the file and do an apt-update?
<sarnold> I've only ever seen it when the upgrade failed for some reason, and the upgrader tries to put things back the way they were
<sarnold> it depends where the process failed; I'd start with another do-release-upgrade myself
<jlamothe> You know what... I think the updated did fail.
<jlamothe> updater*
<jlamothe> @#$%
<jlamothe> I'm going to try running the updater again...
<jlamothe> Nope... that didn't do it.
<jlamothe> Worst-case scenario, I can do a reinstall from scratch, I suppose.  I have everything important backed up.
<jlamothe> It's just a little annoying.
<sarnold> yeah :/ I've seen one or two 'normal' failures before that required a bit of fixing before trying again, and one gigantic set-everything-on-fire failure during an upgrade during the devel release.. thankfully that one was addressed before release
<jlamothe> Side note: I use whole disk encryption.  Is that still supported if I install from a flash drive?
<tomreyn> yes, if you mean dm-crypt luks
<sarnold> yeah, FDE is still supported; it's ecryptfs that's no longer available in the installer
<jlamothe> Okay... I might just reinstall from scratch.  That seems the easiest solution.
<jlamothe> Sometimes this is just a thing that happens with an upgrade on top of an upgrade on top of an upgrade...
<tomreyn> jlamothe: in my experience release upgrades are quite likely to fail when you have PPAs or third party packages installed which provide newer versions of packages also in the ubuntu source release, or introduce package dependencies which can't be resolved in the target release.
<jlamothe> tomreyn: Yeah... I have several of those.
<supercom32> When making a reverse SSH tunnel in Ubuntu, is there a way to force the connection to fail if the port is already in use? Currently I see it just spits out a warning that the port is in use and it picks an arbitrary substitute  instead.
<tomreyn> supercom32: how do you set up the connection (which command line?), what's the warning message?
<supercom32> @tomreyn I just use SSH nothing fancy.
<supercom32> @tomreyn: "Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port <x>"
<supercom32> @tomreyn: And something simple like "ssh -N -R 3391:localhost:22 my_user@192.168.1.15"
<oerheks> so you need to open 2 ports, 1 out, one in .. what guide did you follow for reverse dns?
<oerheks> rr, reverse ssh
<supercom32> @oerheks: I didn't follow any guide per-se. It was easy enough to get working. What I didn't know how to do was to get ssh to fail if the port is already taken. Rather, it seems to just pick another port arbitrarily and continue on it's marry way.
<tomreyn> ssh -o ExitOnForwardFailure=yes
<tomreyn> supercom32: ^ i haven't tried this, yet, just looked it up on the web
<tomreyn> https://superuser.com/questions/352268/can-i-make-ssh-fail-when-a-port-forwarding-fails
<supercom32> @tomreyn: Ah ha! That sounds exactly like the option I was looking for. thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Ezro> lotuspsychje If I wanted to try to update to the latest maineline kernel (https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.8/), would I need to run 'sudo dpkg -i' for the headers, image-unsigned, and modules? (i.e., amd64/linux-headers-5.8.0-050800-generic_5.8.0-050800.202008022230_amd64.deb,
<Ezro> amd64/linux-image-unsigned-5.8.0-050800-generic_5.8.0-050800.202008022230_amd64.deb, and amd64/linux-modules-5.8.0-050800-generic_5.8.0-050800.202008022230_amd64.deb)
<oerheks> Ezro, it is all explaind howto install, in the wiki
<oerheks> and it is for testing only, no support
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> Ezro: https://github.com/pimlie/ubuntu-mainline-kernel.sh is nice if you need to run mainline kernels for a while. obviously also unsupported here.
<Ezro> Awesome. Thanks tomreyn! I'll give that a go.
<Ezro> Oof. Still didn't fix my trackpad buttons. :-/
<Ezro> tomreyn if I want to switch to the latest supported kernel, would I search for 'ubuntu-mainline-kernel.sh -r --rc' and use the highest rc version?
<jlamothe> Reinstalling... wish me luck...
<tomreyn> Ezro: you just need -i to install the latest, add --rc only if you also want release candidates.
<Ezro> I ran -i, but doesn't that install the latest non-supported?
<tomreyn> Ezro: oh, you asked about the latest *supported* kernel - none of these are supported
<tomreyn> Ezro: to switch to the latest supported kernel image, you can uninstall all unsupported ones and reboot, or just reboot and select a supported one from the grub menu
<Ezro> When I ran -u I only saw the v5.8.0-050800 kernel and not my original one. If I remove the v5.8.0-050800 will that revert back or brick? lol
<tomreyn> this script only manages mainline builds, not those installed by default.
<tomreyn> it also doesn't uninstall any supported kernel you already had installed
<tomreyn> anywas, as i said, this is not supported, that includes myself.
<Ezro> That's fair, heh. Thanks for the help, though!
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Is it possible to shrink a lvm-on-luks disk online, meaning from within ubuntu and not from a live USB?
<JoeBk> anyone know what causes there errors?:  https://imgur.com/a/8lr4Fa1
<JoeBk> s/there/these/
<oerheks> that clean action, looks like shutdown dirty, or failure of the drive
<sarnold> ouch :/
<tomreyn> unless you're trying to boot off it, try disconnecting the removable disk, and you should boot fine.
<JoeBk> It boots I just get those strange errors.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release and kernel version do you have there?
<JoeBk> Linux joe-pc 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JoeBk> it's the latest 20.04
<tomreyn> the initramfs message is common, it's a known (but non-critical) bug that's being worked on,. the psmouse warning is about your mouse, if the mouse works fine, just ignore it.
<tomreyn> the scsi errors are probably about detection of an external storage (usb connected)? but ocould be internal, too.
<JoeBk> the drive is USB connected.
<tomreyn> try disconnecting other usb devices you don't stictly need now. reonnect it to a different usb port which is physicall distant to the one you used so far (i.e. opposite dside of computer).
<tomreyn> *side
<tomreyn> this could be a connectivity issue (broken connector or wires), or a problematic usb host controller which doesn't switch between different usb versions well.
<JoeBk> pther than those messages, there is no indication anything in wrong.  The symstem runs fine.
<oerheks> if that external disk is active in use, it is shutdown dirty..
<oerheks> so, close stuff and unmount it properly
<JoeBk> I always do reboot or shutdown. I never just turn it off.
<tomreyn> i think oerheks is suggesting that the drive may not have been 'safely removed'
<tomreyn> i.e. maybe you did not unmount the file system on it that were mounted, just pulled the connector
<jlamothe> Well... I ended up formatting and reinstalling. Fortunately, I'm good at keeping backups.
<jlamothe> Thus begins the long process of restoring.
<giaco> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> have fun!
<wiscii> i have just started "apt upgrade" on ubuntu 18 and it is downloading from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal/main
<wiscii> is that good or bad ?
<wiscii> 749 packages ..
<wiscii> feels like i am getting a release upgrade i did not ask for ..
<Bashing-om> wiscii: Not good :( .. when completed with the updates - prove what release you are on : ' lsb_release -a ' - then vberify your sources lists.
<wiscii> Bashing-om: here:
<wiscii> lsb_release -a
<wiscii> No LSB modules are available.
<wiscii> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<wiscii> Description: Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS
<wiscii> Release: 18.04
<wiscii> Codename: bionic
<Bashing-om> wiscii: Pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ' to see what the sources are.
<wiscii> test
<wiscii> yes, sorry about that ;)
<wiscii> your right my sources.list has changed .. i think i tried a do-release-uprade or something
<wiscii> but it did not complete
<wiscii> i think i can fix it
<oerheks> sudo apt install -f # sudo dpkg --configure -a # apt update & &apt full-upgrade
<wiscii> i want to roll back not forward ;)
<oerheks> well.. you started upgrade, why change back? not possible btw..
<wiscii> i have a backup :)
<blaster> hey anyone know how I can find the logs for courier-imap-ssl?  When I try /etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl start it just says FAIL but I can't figure out why.
<blaster> Nothing in the syslog or mail.log
<oerheks> blaster, on what ubuntu version?
<blaster> oerheks, 18.04.5
<oerheks> systemctl status courier-imap-ssl
<blaster> Active: inactive (dead)
<oerheks> and there is enable/disable/e/start/stop/restart
<blaster> Someone had told me at one point there's a weird quirk with this daemon and you have to start it a certain way but I can't recall :(
<oerheks> and /mask/unmask
<oerheks> what guide did you follow?
<blaster> good question
<blaster> I think the sysctl command started it, i've been trying /etc/init.d and service start
<oerheks> that would be the old way :-)
<blaster> wow ya it worked, thanks
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> 'enable' enables start at boot
<blaster> now to configure a new SSSL certificate. That should be fun haha
<blaster> ohh good call! thank you
<TheFu> Installed a dual-port eSATA card, PEXESAT32.  Drivers are loaded, but no eSATA devices are seen. Ubuntu 16.04, 4.15.0-112, iommu=soft kernel option passed by grub.
<TheFu> Ideas?
<TheFu> Kernel driver in use: ahci according to lspci.
<TheFu> Marvell 88SE9128 PCIe SATA 6 Gb/s is the chip/card.
<sarnold> what dmesg messages are ther eabout this devie?
<TheFu> $ dmesg |grep 9128
<TheFu> [    0.063977] pci 0000:05:00.0: [1b4b:9128] type 00 class 0x010601
#ubuntu 2020-08-11
<tatertots> TheFu: did you connect "power" to the card ?
<tatertots> TheFu: eSATA needs power, either directly from the rail to the card, or externally
<TheFu> It is powered thru the PCIe bus.
<TheFu> The eSATA devices each have their own power.
<TheFu> I've swapped cables already too.
<TheFu> This card is an eSATA-PM ...
<TheFu> Good ideas. Please keep them coming.
<tatertots> TheFu: unplug all eSATA devices from the card
<tatertots> TheFu: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> TheFu:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertots> TheFu: follow instructions on screen to install if not installed then follow through
<TheFu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BbxWXFRzkp/
<TheFu> sdf and sdg are in the external eSATA array. It is in USB3 mode now.
<oerheks> what happens with 18.04 daily with kernel 5.4 ?
<TheFu> oerheks, don't plan to touch 18.04, ever. Next upgrade will probably be to 20.04 sometime in 2021.
<TheFu> Sorry, oerheks, I assumed that was towards me. IF it wasn't, I apologize.
<oerheks> yes, with such setup i would not use 16.04
<TheFu> It has been working great 3+ yrs.
<TheFu> The eSATA card is new-ish ... straight from 2010 technology.  Got it to get eSATA, avoid USB3, and wanted a known-working adapter. One person did say they had it working with my external array on 20.04 in the reviews, but ...
<oerheks> i see line 28 and 31, maybe it is working on it?
<oerheks> dm-7 and 8
<TheFu> Let me post a nice lsblk ...
<tatertots> TheFu: the inxi shows your lsblk..just FYI
<TheFu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWJ8VRvs4j/
<tatertots> TheFu: with all esata devices disconnected , run the following
<tatertots> TheFu: then connect a powered on eSATA device
<TheFu> None of the drives in the inxi are connected via eSATA.
<tatertots> TheFu: in terminal>      journalctl -f &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> TheFu: so to recap, you were to run the command and immediately connect a powered up eSATA device
<tatertots> TheFu: confirm once completed
<TheFu> So ... dmesg -w?
<tatertots> is that supposed to be confirmation that you've completed the steps above?
<TheFu> Ok - did it.
<TheFu> Nothing showing in the screen.
<TheFu> in the /tmp/nip.pir file, it just has normal syslog stuff. ... munin, pam, cron stuff.
<TheFu> End of the dmesg, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FF2w98CRKT/
<johnjay> is there a way to autohide the bar at the very top of the desktop?
<johnjay> when I maximize windows i notice they don't cover it
<johnjay> er i have latest ubuntu 20
<TheFu> Swapped to yet another cable ... this one is working!  Considering I've never used eSATA before, seems odd to have 2 bad cables. Need to swap the cables on the ports to the card.
<TheFu> Thanks guys!
<johnjay> weird, for some reason F11 maximizes over the top bar but clicking the maximize icon doesn't
<oerheks> good find
<oerheks> johnjay, yes, only f11 full screen does that
<johnjay> very confusing but ok
<oerheks> by design
<johnjay> i don't see F11 in the Keyboard Shortcuts menu
<TheFu> eSATA speeds good.  164.35MB/s peak and averaging 93.21MB/s off an old, used WD Blue HDD.
<amosbird> Hello, how can I use systemtap as a non-root user?
<sarnold> amosbird: I don't think you can; some of the bcc iovisor tools work with just root privs, but some tools also require turning off secure boot in order to use them
<scythefwd2> enin folks
<scythefwd2> has anyone seen an ax200 wificard working in ubuntu recently?
<oerheks> scythefwd2, 'disabled fast boot on my Windows OS, and then wifi card was recognised and working'
<oerheks> 20.04
<oerheks> fastboot should always be disabled, not secureboot.
<scythefwd2> works great in windows.. no work at all in my ubuntu
<scythefwd2> i dont think this laptop supports fast boot...
<scythefwd2> but ill check...
<oerheks> no EFI bios?
<scythefwd2> has efi.. but barely
<scythefwd2> really slimmed down
<scythefwd2> confirmed no fastboot
<amosbird> sarnold: hmm
<zacts> is it possible to dual boot an unencrypted win10 partition with a full disk encrypted ubuntu partition ext4 via the installer?
<sarnold> zacts: it's not something I've tried but it is something I'd expect to be pretty straight forward
<zacts> Ok
<zacts> I think I'm going to go ahead and try this out
<zacts> what is the minimum recommended storage space for a default Ubuntu desktop install?
<zacts> this laptop only has 100GB of storage
<zacts> I'm thinking of alotting 50GB to win10
<zacts> I'm only using about 30GB with all of my files at the moment.
<zacts> I don't expect my file usage to go much higher than that.
<zacts> and I'm trying to look this up, but my tablet is really slow at the moment
<rud0lf> zacts: i know it's not the answer you ask for but have you considered expanding storage?
<rud0lf> 500GB HDD is really cheap now
<rud0lf> replacing disk drive in laptop is usually uncomplicated too
<zacts> rud0lf: this is one of those newer flash storage drives.
<zacts> also, I'm pretty broke at the moment.
<sarnold> zacts: it really depends what you're doing with it, but 50g will get you started, and let you do a few things
<sarnold> zacts: 20g is a "usual" cloud configuration; 10g is for "small" ubuntu cloud installs. a gui system will take more than that, but 50g should give you a bit of breathing room
<zacts> thanks sarnold. yeah, this is for school. so basically I'll be doing text files + LaTeX + a few ebooks + online classes.
<zacts> no gaming or anything like that at the moment
<Bashing-om> zacts: ^ I often see 30 Gigs as the recommended mininum, 50 Gigs will give you some breathing room. :D
<zacts> cool
<sarnold> latex is pretty lightweight :) heck I probably had 20g drives in the computer I first used for latex..
<sarnold> granted everything has expanded a lot since then, including me..
<zacts> ok, I'm going to test this out.
<sarnold> please do have backpus of import stuff from your windows install; I know folks have been resizing their NTFS filesystems for over a decade now but it still makes me worry :)
<zacts> ok, thanks. I do have an external drive for this actually.
<sarnold> nice nice :)
<www2> Hi h have a strange problem i can not hold undo key combo (ctrl-z) and ubuntu reconize only once's
<www2> btw i use ubuntu 20.04
<oerheks> and repeatedly ctrl z?
<Mr_x> hi everyone..
<www2> not i and do repeatedly ctrl-z but ubuntu reconize only once and than zzzzz....
<www2> or nothing
<Mr_x> question: when i on my laptop .. its bring me ------>>two line 1) /dev/sda1: recovering journal  2) /dev/sda1: clean, 3xxxxx/97xxxx files, 2xxxxx/39xxxxxx blocks
<Mr_x> anyone know how to solve it
<Mr_x> already login as tty mode.. but not work
<Mr_x> because on tty mode not hav internet connection
<www2> btw this is only on my left ctrl key
<www2> in combination with the z key L CTRL-z
<pymagic> how do i install nvidia propreitory drivers on ubuntu 20.04lts?
<pymagic> anyone runngin 450 here?
<tatertots> pymagic: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<pymagic> tatertots, no
<tatertots> pymagic: okay
<pymagic> I am using nvidia -440 propreitory (tested) - how do i move to 450?
<oerheks> does the driver section in updates give 450 ?
<pymagic> oerheks, nope 440
<pymagic> oerheks, i want to run 450
<oerheks> one could do the drivers ppa, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> but i would stick to the official ones
<Jordan_U> Mr_x: That suggests that the last time your computer turned off it wasn't shut down properly, probably from crashing or a power loss.
<pymagic> oerheks, the official ones for ubuntu 20.04lts are giving too much trouble - so want to try the nvidia latest ones and see how gnome reacts to that
<tatertots> pymagic: make a backup of your files, if 450 ruins your ability to boot to a GUI log in screen you can reinstall and restore your data
<oerheks>  carefull with ppa's, they are officially not supported
<pymagic> oerheks, seems like the ones I see in bug reports of nvidia cards are the one in this ppa
<oerheks> "bug reports of nvidia cards" ?
<oerheks> this is a little vague, come back when you are behind that machine
<pymagic> oerheks, nvidia + ubuntu 20.04lts + 4k monitor is a mess right now - fractional scaling does not work - and random hangs
<Mr_x> Jordan_U:  yeah so what should do now?
<pymagic> oerheks, i added that repo  - but i dont see 450 version to install - any ideas?
<oerheks> sure it does, do a proper update
<pymagic> oerheks, thanks
<pymagic> oerheks, how do i move from 440 to 450? there are a lot of 440 packages - is there an easy way to do that
<pymagic> oerheks,  it shows up in the UI!
<pymagic> oerheks, what i dont understand is how can 450 be source code and 440 be properietory
<Jordan_U> Mr_x: Do you know what caused the boot problem in the first place?
<Jordan_U> Mr_x: Also, do you have an Ubuntu LiveUSB on hand?
<Bluewolf> Good day. I've a samsung 700znp700z5ah with a new install of Ubuntu 20.04. This laptop has dual GPU cards 'AMD® Turks / Intel® HD Graphics 3000 (SNB GT2)'
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Bluewolf> Yes
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: what problem are you having?
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: I'm struggling to install the AMD drivers the PPA's not in the "additional drivers" panel in the settings.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: open terminal
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: follow instructions on screen to install if not installed and then follow through
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<oerheks> install headers ..
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Command 'inxi' not found, but can be installed with:sudo apt install inxi
<oerheks> then add ppz
<oerheks> or ppa
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: So I've done that and retried.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Okay I've gotten no link.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://pastebin.com/kW7Q1Hqd
<Bluewolf> I must also add, I've installed an SSD into this computer. That being said, when I boot up it takes about 3-5 min to load into the desktop after logging in - That lead me to believe its graphic related. When I check for the GPU in the terminal it only showed the Intel and not the AMD.
<Bluewolf> https://pastebin.com/t74xz3r5
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: i'm back
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Welcome back :)  - I've posted information above.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: no...i don't see the information i requested...
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you were thinking
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you showed me your
<tatertotz> Bluewolf:        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: when this is a AMD/Radeon discussion
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: how about you literally follow the instructions above
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: ....literally
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: anyhow...AMD has instructions and or a README included with their drivers for GCN 1.x or higher GPU/cards
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: and the built in drivers are excellent also, meaning you can just use stock and have awesome performance
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://pastebin.com/NA38cVRk
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: The main issue is the time it takes to load into the desktop after logging in,
<Bluewolf> I don't even know where to begin looking to fix it
<oerheks> and 11 not upgraded.
<oerheks> sudo apt full-upgrade
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      cat /etc/*-release|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<Mr_x> Jordan_U:  that all occur after i update grub .. all desktop are lost.. and i just can login on tty.. but nothing can do.. because no internet connection, yeah i hav Liveusb
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/mbab
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      whereis inxi|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Pardon me - Is this in relation to me? - sudo apt full-upgrade
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/1ewy
<oerheks> yes, if you ignore updates, anything can happen or not happen
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I did do them - No through the terminal though. I'll run it.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0 &> ~/nip.pir
<Bluewolf> oerheks: So in future I run this immediately after a fresh install? -  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: No link was posted
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      cat ~/nip.pir|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/bgxn
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: AMD Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M] is a pre GCN GPU, you can only use the kernel supplied driver, you cannot install any other driver, and FGLRX stopped being supported in Ubuntu 14.04 which is EOL
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: so from a AMD driver perspective....there is nothing for you to do
<oerheks> openradeon is loaded, so no issue indeed
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: So everything is normal?
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: from a driver perspective yes
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you're using the Intel GPU right now
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Okay. Then what could be causing the long hanging while loading into the desktop?
<raj> I thought upgrading from Ubuntu 18 to 20 would make `python` default to python3, but it's still on python2. Everyone has to manually do this?
<raj> changing `python` to mean `python3`
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Yes, I was aware the Intel GPU was running smooth - Just wasn't sure if the AMD was or was causing an issue by not doing so
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      sudo systemd-analyze blame|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/zyr9
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: that doesn't look like a long time
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>      sudo systemd-analyze|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<oerheks>  apt-daily-upgrade.service
<oerheks> that was pulling unattended updates in..
<oerheks> or refreshes snaps, i guess
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: https://termbin.com/gb7l
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: faster than mine
<gnoob> raj: This looks like your answer  https://www.fosslinux.com/39384/switching-between-python-2-and-3-versions-on-ubuntu-20-04.htm
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: Boot up is quick to the login screen, but then after entering the password it hangs with a purple screen before entering the desktop
<oerheks> raj,  if you upgraded, python2.7 stays installed.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: Weird, the figures make me look like a noob :D
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: what are you comparing this to? you can't really have any discussion of performance, fast, slow, without a direct logical comparison
<raj> oerheks, I'm just referring to `python` command pointing to python3 instead of python2
<oerheks> oh..
<raj> I was concerned if I just changed the alias that things would break ( https://askubuntu.com/a/750120 )
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: The figures I posted. The links you've seen - They seem/are fast. But in reality from login screen to desktop - It takes a good 3min. After entering the password, it doesn't load into the desktop in an instant - Regardless of the figures
<Bluewolf> Unless I reboot now after the full upgrades
<raj> gnoob disappeared, but the method described by his link is also not recommended: https://askubuntu.com/a/460578
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: what are you comparing ?
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: The time it takes to boot up the system
<raj> can someone tell me how to get the kernel to refer to python as python3, so even shebangs `/usr/bin/env python` points to python3?
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: what you have could be perfectly normal, until you have a direct comparison there is no way to prove it
<raj> I thought ubuntu20 was supposed to use python3 as the default, I'm accordingly quite unclear about what's going on
<oerheks> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/local/bin/py
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: and the figures show you're booting up to userspace really quickly
<raj> oerheks, is that how python2 is doing it currently?
<oerheks> you could also remove python 2.7
<rootkea> Hello! What is the recommended sources.list entry for security updates? "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security main" or "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security main"
<oerheks> raj, yes i think so
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Sorry if I'm confusing you :D  - Indirectly I'm arguing against the figures - I know, madness. But I'll do another restart to check
<raj> oerheks, any way to know if anything is using python 2.7 right now?
<raj> i mean, any apps I have installed
<raj> that depend on it
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Also, I like your approach in eliminating human error by requesting links to analyse the information first hand. Really helps me with my limited understanding of the command line.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: thanks..that usually annoys end users
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: they believe in "presto" and magic silver bullets
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: You must teach me this too then :D
<Bluewolf> I'm following this link - https://askubuntu.com/questions/346368/how-install-toggl-desktop-in-ubuntu
<Bluewolf> E: Unable to locate package desktop-Toggl
<Bluewolf> What have I done wrong here?
<Bluewolf> Follow the responses below?
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: there is no packaged by that name
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: there is no desktop-toggle package either
<raj> oerheks, I also don't have a /usr/local/bin/py file
<oerheks> haha such old ppa, look at the date,, or do some research ppa:official-toggl/ppa
<oerheks> raj, i think i cut the text; ubuntu sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/local/bin/python
<oerheks> sorry
<Bluewolf> oerheks: This area is rather deep swimming for me.
<oerheks> Bluewolf, did you read the whole article?
<oerheks> you end up installing manually, good luck!
<raj> oerheks, my /usr/local/bin/ is empty
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Thanks, will be 'exciting' :)
<oerheks> raj,  i just found this; sudo apt-get install python-is-python3 >>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1242702/how-to-remove-python-2-from-ubuntu-20-04
<oerheks> awesome
<raj> I'm seeing a couple things do require python2 so can't remove it
<raj> though would still be nice if python referred to python3, and pip referred to pip3
<oerheks> interesting, but i have no solution there
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: Thanks for the help and your time. Have a good day.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you also
<DrManhattan> I swapped out motherboards because the NIC failed on the first one. The replacement mobo has a functional NIC but because I've technically swapped NIC's, I can't get networking up on my install. Can anyone show me where to start here?
<DrManhattan> I am on Ubuntu 20.04
<DrManhattan> I have to admit netplan has me befuddled
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: were the motherboards IDENTICAL?
<DrManhattan> They were, but on the old one, because the NIC was broken, I was using a NIC card
<DrManhattan> now I am on the onboard
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: i understand
<DrManhattan> they are different types, old one was intel, new one is realtek
<DrManhattan> I cannot be the only one who's swapped out NICs on 20l04
<DrManhattan> 20.04
<DrManhattan> but I'll be darned if I can find a wiki or manual for this anywhere
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: are  you chatting from the computer right now?
<DrManhattan> no
<DrManhattan> this is a different one, however it is right in front of me
<DrManhattan> that would be pretty amusing - Hey my NIC isn't working, but I'm connected to IRC :))
<tatertotz> lol
<tatertotz> some people USB tether or Wifi hotspot to trouble shoot in real time
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: do you have link/activity lights on the NIC?
<DrManhattan> yes, it even works fine from a live cd
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: ah i see
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: that's a sticky situation
<DrManhattan> this cannot be that sticky. Swapping out a NIC is a pretty standard thing.
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: some config in your installed OS prevents connectivity, works fine from LiveDVD that is free from any of your tweeks customizations or random things from websites and forums
<DrManhattan> I haven't done anything to that though, the networking is basically out of the box
<DrManhattan> it just didn't pick up the new NIC
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: no..the LiveDVD is out of the box, your installed OS doesn't have connectivity when the cable is plugged in
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: so it cannot be 1:1 identical to LiveDVD
<DrManhattan> ok, but I've not touched the networking
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: from a network config perspective
<DrManhattan> right, but the configs and the such have never been touched
<DrManhattan> the only thing that changed is a new mobo and no more NIC card use
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: it is sticky when you cannot analyze the logs, make heads/tails of them and manually configure your networking if need be
<DrManhattan> I don't even know which log to look at anymore. I don't understand netplan
<DrManhattan> but swapping a NIC cannot be this huge of a deal
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: nobody said it was
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: and after all...the motherboard swap is in the past...no evidence supports it being a "big deal"
<slyon> DrManhattan: can you check you /etc/netplan/*.yaml config? Usually netplan is not really involved on desktop systems, but only passes through to NetworkManager
<DrManhattan> it's a headless server
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: there just isn't some magic work you can know like "presto" or magic silver bullet to not only know why but remedy the situation
<Kazaaak> Hello guys. Maybe someone knows where i can get free email with my own domain?
<slyon> DrManhattan: okay. Then please check if for some reasons the MAC address was hardcoded inside the /etc/netplan/*.yaml configs
<slyon> DrManhattan: does `ip a` show you new NIC/network interface?
<DrManhattan> yes, it just has no ip address
<DrManhattan> the mac is not in the yaml config - there was only one
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: might be faster to USB tether a iPhone, instead of the time it would take to answer a bunch of individual questions
<DrManhattan> I don't have a tetherable phone, and I don't mind answering questions
<tatertotz> DrManhattan: clear your calendar then lol
<slyon> DrManhattan: you could check the logs in `journalctl -b -u systemd-networkd` (assuming your netplan yaml config is using the networkd backend, usually used on server systems)
<DrManhattan> will do, checking now
<DrManhattan> ok apparently the NIC lights are no longer lighting up, need to see whats up
<DrManhattan> they light up until the OS loads, then they turn off
<DrManhattan> fml
<tatertotz> lol
<tatertotz> not gonna get anywhere if those link/activity lights aren't illuminated
<DrManhattan> yeah, gotta see what's up with the module
<DrManhattan> realtek 8111e
<tatertotz> it just got "stickier"
<DrManhattan> this used to be so much easier
<tatertotz> worst case...at least you still have that PCI add in card NIC from the old computer that got you by when it's on board NIC failed
<tatertotz> old faithful
<DrManhattan> No, I don't.
<tatertotz> well you can always get another one if need be
<np_complete> Hi I have ubuntu 18.04, I try to set default kernel to previous kernel by putting "GRUB_DEFAULT=1>2" in /etc/default/grub and then running 'update grub', but it keeps booting the newest kernel
<np_complete> I have double checked that I want to put 1>2
<np_complete> I have also tried putting the menu entry-id, no luck, always boots newest kernel
<EriC^> np_complete: can you pastebin the output of "(cat /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub; sudo parted -ls) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<DrManhattan> I got the NIC up and blinking, but I need to figure out config
<np_complete> https://termbin.com/pr30
<DrManhattan> I think I figured it out
<DrManhattan> and it might be a straight up pebcak error too
<DrManhattan> Yep
<DrManhattan> PURE pebcak. SOrry to have wasted your time
<slyon> DrManhattan: I'm glad you figured it out!
<DrManhattan> thanks
<ren0v0> Hi, can anyone recommend an app or software I could use on a local server to monitor and store history on my FTTP connection speed?
<dbugger> Hi everyone. I am trying to use scrcpy to use my phone on the desktop, but for some reason, when I run "adb devices", my phone does not appear. Why could this be?
<dbugger> (yes, USB debugging is enabled)
<dbugger> brb
<dbugger> im gonna try reboot :P
<dbugger> Well, yes, a reboot worked :P
<OERIAS> is to possible to create an ubuntu-lgbtq group?
<tatertotz> OERIAS: sure just join #ubuntu-lgbtq
<ren0v0> Hi, can anyone recommend an app or software I could use on a local server to monitor and store history on my FTTP connection speed?
<ren0v0> Why was pyrenamer removed from ubuntu repos?
<ren0v0> great tool that allowed renaming of files using EXIF data, what alternatives are there so that this was removed?
<Doc-Saintly> How can I force Ubuntu to use virgl as DRI3? Right now, it's only using DRI2
<tatertotz> Doc-Saintly: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Enable-DRI3
<Doc-Saintly> Is this relevant to 19.10?
<tatertotz> Doc-Saintly: looks like you're going to find out, from personal experience
<Doc-Saintly> Ok :)
<Doc-Saintly> I generated a new xorg.conf file and saw the lines it gave for the device, I modified it like this:
<Doc-Saintly> https://bin.disroot.org/?c58c5317fc417aa9#6kxAgY3TdRty1gGHNSez1w5CNugZqzuiz67kCNS4mwhA
<Doc-Saintly> and put it inder xorg.conf.d/10-virgl.conf , is that the correct way to get it to override?
<tatertotz> is that what the link above told you to do?
<tatertotz> or are you following some other website, guide or howto?
<tatertotz> in any event, you'll need to visually verify with the website, guide or howto you're using
<Doc-Saintly> Well, the website isn't specific abou what it looked like before
<Maik_aD> Doc-Saintly: 19.10 is EOL afaik
<Doc-Saintly> but I guess I'll just TIAS
<Doc-Saintly> Maik_aD, indeed, but some of the things I'm running are too new for 18, and not supported under 20 yet ~.~
<Maik_aD> i see
<www2> Hi my ubuntu instalation think that when i press CTRL+z that i press <super_L/Wndows_L> how i can remove this?
<narakrish> Hello all.I've developed an application using Qt5.12.7 on Ubuntu 16.04.06 system. I'm facing flickering issue when the application starts. I was able to fix the flickering by installing the following package from ubuntu repository : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04. I would like to understand
<narakrish> is there any link between Qt 5.12.7 and those packages ?
<www2> i use ubuntu 20.04
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lesshaste> what is the 20.04 version of gnome-alsamixer called? You can't apt install it
<EriC^> lesshaste: try 'apt search alsmixer'
<EriC^> *alsamixer
<lesshaste> EriC^,  thanks.. I can see a version of the software but it's not clear to me if this is the right GUI approach in 20.04
<lesshaste> ah I see the menu in the top right under the sound icon :)
<monkeyisl> hi i installed ubuntu 18.04 server and i have usb hub @ montior, i plugged sdcard ... where i can find my drive?
<monkeyisl> i'm running ubuntu on vmware.
<monkeyisl> and my box is windows 10
<monkeyisl>  google is my friend???
<BLZbubba> where's a good place to report a package version problem in 20.04?  the universe version of "fio" is 3.16, which has a pretty serious bug
<aiena> I was usingg to clone an entire USB disk to an img file. I do not know where it finished. But around 31gb of 32 gb was copied. Is there a way to find out and resume copying into the image a bit before the last few bytes.
<aiena> *using dd
<leftyfb> !bug| BLZbubba
<ubottu> BLZbubba: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<leftyfb> aiena: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/180330/resuming-a-dd-of-an-entire-disk  it's not easy
<BLZbubba> aiena: yes but you need to be 100% sure you don't skip anything... combine the skip and seek options
<ren0v0> is it possible to change the volume step size for sound in 20..04 ?
<ren0v0> is it possible to change the volume step size for sound in 20..04 ?
<Zusor> I've been having very strange issues with UFW blocking requests causing my unifi-video instance's video feed to be inaccessible. Turning off UFW fixes the issue so it has to be the cause. All ports are unblocked yet some requests get blocked anyway. Here's a dump of the errors as well as my ufw config https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kc5KyHyfSc/
<kre10> hey guys, how are you? Can you please help me with something. By my mistake, I added 2 eth0 address on my ubuntu 64 server(raspberry pi 4). And now I have 2 eth0 addresses which is very confusing.
<leftyfb> kre10: remove 1 of the addresses?
<rootkea> Hello! What is the recommended sources.list entry for security updates? "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security main" or "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security main"
<leftyfb> rootkea: the latter doesn't exist
<eeos>  hi everybody! I am trying to understand the syntax of the file names in /etc/apt/ and its subdirectories .... I have not found anything useful, or full documentation. Anyone who can point out a good comprehensive document?
<rootkea> leftyfb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-security/
<Bluewolf> Good day. I've two SSD's, One with Windows 10 and the other with a fresh installation of Ubuntu 20.04. Upon installation I made the mistake of selecting "Erase disk and install Ubuntu". Now my system boots into Ubuntu direct. How do I go about installing the boot loader or do I reinstall and set the boot loader during installation?
<eeos> the man pages are not really complete and some documentation is out of date (in particular the structure and the names of files in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ directory)
<rootkea> leftyfb, Also `apt update` gives no error or warnings for both of those repos.
<leftyfb> rootkea: that is not a valid entry in sources.list
<Bluewolf> I didn't delete my windows drive - Just didn't install the boot loader on it.
<leftyfb> eeos: the file names can be named anything you want
<rootkea> leftyfb, Just a moment. Let me find the ubuntu doc page which says otherwise
<leftyfb> rootkea: why are you asking? Why not just stick with what is default?
<coconut> eeos, here you got a default sources.list for your focal fossa https://termbin.com/g71j
<coconut> oops that was meant for rootkea
<coconut> rootkea, here you got a default sources.list for your focal fossa https://termbin.com/g71j
<rootkea> leftyfb, As per https://askubuntu.com/a/192388, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch etc. there is also http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-security/
<rootkea> So clearly there are two repos for security updates. I would like to know the recommended one.
<leftyfb> rootkea: that post is from 8 years ago and is a forum post from the community, not official documentation
<rootkea> leftyfb, This Release file is live which is as current as we can get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-security/Release
<leftyfb> rootkea: why are you asking about this URL which isn’t used in any official manner? What’s wrong with keeping it the default?
<Bluewolf> Can I run this command through a live disk?: sudo grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: yes but only after properly chrooting to the local install you’re trying to repair
<rootkea> leftyfb, ah, never mind.
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: I'm just a little unsure of what to do exactly - Reinstall Grub on the right drive with the live disk or just make a complete reinstall?
<Bluewolf> I'm not familiar with manually doing grub.
<matsaman> Bluewolf: you need to mount a few certain things; I usualy do mount -t proc none /mnt/foo/proc; mount --rbind /dev /mnt/foo/dev; mount --rbind /sys /mnt/foo/sys; chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash
<Bootable> Hello, I am trying to install a Windows dual boot from my Ubuntu laptop. I currently do not have unallocated disk space, so I am not sure how I can partition my drive. I cannot unmount it because it is what I am using to run my computer. Scanning forums for solution, any advice?
<eeos> leftyfb: mmmm .... not really! If you name them anyting you want, you get an error.
<leftyfb> Bootable: you'll need to boot to a live cd/usb drive and resize your main ubuntu partition to make room for Windows. Mind you, installing Windows after Ubuntu is going to break grub so you'll need to fix grub after you install Windows
<eeos> leftyfb: there is clearly a very specific syntax, that is not clearly explained.
<leftyfb> eeos: care to share details on the name and error you're referring to?
<ozbrk> hi guys I'm writing a simple script to work another computer. But script needs to create two files on the directory of the script so terminal needs to go to directory first. How can I learn a bash scripts current directory with a command?
<matsaman> Bootable: it's doable, but simpler if you have an extra storage device
<ozbrk> For example on PowerShell $PSScriptroot do the trick
<matsaman> Bootable: sure you can't use a VM?
<Bootable> I just bought a USB for loading in the Windows ISO, but I can use it for booting and partitioning. I do not know how to boot from a USB and use that to partition a drive, can you point me any resources on that
<leftyfb> ozbrk: https://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<eeos> leftyfb: just create a file called test.test in your /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ and run apt update and you will see
<Bootable> So the reason I am doing this is because I have a Pearson VUE exam tomorrow and I only just discovered that they prohibit the use of Linux.
<Bootable> I am wary of using a VM in case they flunk me
<eeos> leftyfb: change the name to test.test.save and the error disappears.
<ozbrk> leftyfb: man you are a HERO!
<eeos> leftyfb: that means there is a specific syntax.
<leftyfb> ozbrk: I just googled for "bash basics"
<leftyfb> eeos: try test.conf or just test
<leftyfb> eeos: also, the contents of said file matter
<coconut> Bootable, depends which pc brand you have to boot from usb
<leftyfb> eeos: man apt.conf
<coconut> Bootable, best is to google a little
<Bootable> Is there anything I should install and burn to USB?
<Bootable> I am using a HP Spectre
<eeos> leftyfb: nope .... i does not matter at all.
<eeos> leftyfb: if I change it to .conf, or to .save then it does not return an error, because there is a syntax.
<eeos> leftyfb: the syntax is not described in man apt.conf
<matsaman> b/lastlog Bootable
<matsaman> whoops
<leftyfb> eeos: ok, so what is the issue? Just don't specify a suffix or use the ones above. What's the issue?
<matsaman> Bootable: pretty unlikely a VM or even custom user agent string wouldn't work, but I appreciate your apprehension
<Bootable> If anyone runs Linux and has taken PearsonVUE exams before, I would be more than grateful for an alternative to installing a whole OS
<matsaman> Bootable: anyway for dual booting, as lefty said, you just need a suitable live OS
<Bootable> matsaman: yeah i'll look into it
<matsaman> Bootable: a recent Ubuntu install image live OS should suffice
<eeos> leftyfb: the issue is having a documentation that explains the syntax (exactly as in my original question), instead of spending hour with test to understand?
<matsaman> Bootable: you need to boot from it, resize one or more of your existing partitions to make enough space for Windows
<matsaman> Bootable: then boot a Windows install image, install, then boot your live OS again and fix GRUB for Ubuntu
<rootkea> leftyfb, I think eeos is talking about the lack of apt.conf documentation. "Use default sources.list" etc. are workarounds which don't address the issue
<eeos> rootkea: exactly
<matsaman> Bootable: it's pretty safe but not 100.00% safe, so backup anything you will cry over losing first
<Bootable> matsaman: Yeah, I am just having trouble figuring out to partition my drives (using GParted) since my current drive takes up all my space
<eeos> rootkea: happy to write the documentation, but cannot go on forever testing all possible unknown options
<Bootable> And I can't unmount it when it is active
<leftyfb> eeos: https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/apt/apt.conf.5.en.html
<Bootable> Yeah I've got everything in the cloud already
<matsaman> Bootable: right, you resize it when it isn't active, while the live OS is booted
<leftyfb> eeos: "2. all files in Dir::Etc::Parts in alphanumeric ascending order which have either no or "conf" as filename extension and which only contain alphanumeric, hyphen (-), underscore (_) and
<leftyfb>            period (.) characters. Otherwise APT will print a notice that it has ignored a file, unless that file matches a pattern in the Dir::Ignore-Files-Silently configuration list - in which
<leftyfb>            case it will be silently ignored."
<matsaman> Bootable: what's the output  of 'lsblk -f'?
<leftyfb> eeos: both the ubuntu and debian man pages explain exactly what you should be using
<Bootable> matsaman:
<rootkea> eeos, Oops!
<Bootable> hang on a sec
<Bootable> it's big so i'll just pm you
<eeos> leftyfb: nope. If you point me out to it I would be grateful, Having administered system since 1997, I can tell you that IT IS NOT in the man pages.
<leftyfb> eeos: really? I gave you a link to the man page and posted here the exact section and content of the man page answering your question. I'm not sure what more you need
<eeos> leftyfb: nope. you did not read the question in full, and sent me a link to the wrong man pages.
<eeos> leftyfb: I repost .... --> (in particular the structure and the names of files in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ directory) <---
<leftyfb> eeos: 1997 huh?
<leftyfb> eeos: under the FILES section of the man page .. "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/"  "APT configuration file fragments. Configuration Item: Dir::Etc::Parts."
<leftyfb> which is exactly what the 2. section is referring to ... mentioning file extensions and naming limitations
<eeos> leftyfb: fantastic. I can read it. And this is what you call a documentation?And can you explain exactly what that lines says about the NAMES of the files?
<leftyfb> eeos: "which only contain alphanumeric, hyphen (-), underscore (_) and period (.) characters"
<rootkea> Also "no or "conf" as filename extension."
<leftyfb> eeos: and yes, man pages are documentation. Anyone who has "administered system since 1997" would know that
<rootkea> eeos, So test.test will be ignored.
<eeos> leftyfb: yes, indeed I read that .... can I suggest you go back to the original question? On what planet does that refer to the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d directory, on which there is not documentation?
<leftyfb> eeos: please troll elsewhere
<rootkea> eeos, That has been answered already.
<rootkea> FILES section
<leftyfb> rootkea: there's no need to repeat information. They can scroll up
<eeos> leftyfb: anyway, this is taking a really annoying turn. So, please do not answer question, if you have no time to answer them properly. If you think this is proper documentation, and answers my question good for you.
<MikeRL> I'm getting an error that reads "Object not accessible. The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights." in Libreoffice help.
<eeos> leftyfb: I think it is not, and I am happy to amend it, but if you are not interested, good for you.
<MikeRL> I think I may be able to resolve it if I was able to reset permissions for my install.
<MikeRL> Is there any way to do it? I dual boot and know how to reset permissions on Windows.
<MikeRL> And yes I have backups, too.
<Led_Zeppelin> Running Ubuntu 20. How do I remove desktop special effects?
<Bootable> So was able to get to the GRUB but couldn't find how to boot from USB there, can anyone provide guidance for navigating that? When I went to the BIOS configuration it only let me choose between Ubuntu and Windows boot launches
<Led_Zeppelin> if I use fluxbox in Ubuntu. I can't seem to select my monitors. How can I fix that?
<eeos> Bootable: did you enable USB booting in BIOS?
<Bootable> eeos: Yes made sure that was on
<Bootable> Do I need to install anything to my USB drive to make it bootable? It's a Sandisk
<eeos> Bootable: you have to mark it bootable, but software such as Rufus should take care of that when you create the bootable USB
<arooni> if i run lsblk and i dont see any partitions for a usb western digital passport drive does that mean the drive is dead?  it was formatted as ext4 and was working decently until recently
<pavlos> is the drive mounted?
<leftyfb> arooni: probably
<leftyfb> pavlos: lsblk will show partitions regardless of it being mounted
<eeos> arooni: have you tried gparted?
<Bootable> I apologize if I missed a response earlier, been rebooting. I am having trouble unmounting my main drive so I can resize it. I booted from my USB drive, but it still mounts and starts processes anyway. I tried killing processes keeping it running, and it crashed my computer.
<arooni> eeos: i have ; actually used it to reformat it a few weeks ago
<arooni> but i think stuff like
<arooni> bunches of "[72543.570078] blk_partition_remap: fail for partition 1" errors don't bode well
<leftyfb> Bootable: you do not unmount your system partition to resize while it's running. That's bad. You need to boot to a live cd/usb
<eeos> arooni: wohoooo
<leftyfb> Bootable: it sounds like you're not actually booting to ub
<Bootable> leftyfb: I was under the impression I did boot to my USB from the GRUB
<leftyfb> usb*
<arooni> eeos: donezo you think?
<leftyfb> no
<Bootable> That is possible
<Bootable> I selected the option but it the whole boot loads as normal
<leftyfb> Bootable: you do not boot to usb from grub, not unless you really know what you're doing and have set it up to do so (you haven't)
<Bootable> leftyfb: okay i was told to do that earlier, do you have an alternative recommendation?
<eeos> arooni: did you make any modifcations to the partition table after you partitioned it with gparted
<Bootable> i asked if i needed to configure my usb and i was told no
<leftyfb> Bootable: tell your computer BIOS/EFI to boot to USB
<eeos> Bootable: there are a couple of nice videos on Youtube .... let me dig them up
<Bootable> leftyfb: I did that, there is a second when i do that when it says press any key to boot from Live CD/DVD, after that it boots as normal
<leftyfb> arooni: time for a new drive. Restore from backup
<eeos> Bootable: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V95s-vxZL3k try this
<Bootable> eeos: That would be great, I have been trying to find them. But they all assume I am booting on Windows
<leftyfb> Bootable: then it's not booting to the USB. How did you create the USB?
<Bootable> leftyfb: I bought it at the store a few hours ago
<Bootable> I was told to do nothing else and boot from it
<leftyfb> Bootable: you bought a usb drive with ubuntu on it?
<Bootable> No just a sandisk
<Bootable> I asked if I needed to install the OS
<Bootable> I was told it wasn't necessary
<leftyfb> :/
<eeos> Bootable: you do not boot from windows, as I was telling earlier, you boot from the usb key ....
<leftyfb> eeos: please stop, you're not helping
<eeos> Bootable: it is not, if the distribution is a Live version
<eeos> leftyfb: sorry?
<leftyfb> Bootable: you need to flash an Ubuntu iso to that usb drive. There is nothing on the drive
<arooni> eeos:no i did not make any changes to the partition table;  leftyfb thats what i was thinking too :(.  good thing this is just a drive for downloaded video content and i dont really need a backup for it
<leftyfb> Bootable: in Ubuntu, there is a utility called "Startup Disk Creator" ... you'll need to go download an ubuntu live iso for it to write to the usb
<Bootable> leftyfb: Okay thank you
<Bootable> leftyfb: My end goal here is to just have a Windows OS I can boot into to take a Pearson VUE exam, so I am trying to install a dual boot
<Bootable> Are you aware of faster options
<leftyfb> Bootable: you were also offered the option of running a VM
<leftyfb> Bootable: also, what says you need Windows to take the exam?
<Bootable> Yes I wasn't sure if that was a safe option
<eeos> arooni: some times, you can try to fix individual blocks by hand .... it is quite a painful process, and only useful if the disk contains really valuable stuff. Booting from a forensic distribution like Kali?
<leftyfb> Bootable: https://itsfoss.com/install-windows-10-virtualbox-linux/
<Bootable> Their software documentation after I purchased the exam. I contacted their customer service and they told me Linux was prohibited and liable for cancellation without refund
<Bootable> https://home.pearsonvue.com/op/OnVUE-min-specs-Network-Admin-Requirements
<rootkea> Hi! How do I get a list of all the packages from any particular section e.g. all (installed or not) contrib packages. Thanks!
<merpnderp> What's the best way to install nginx and psql?
<leftyfb> rootkea: apt list --installed  (not sure about separate repo's)
<merpnderp> To get automatic security updates.
<leftyfb> merpnderp: apt install <package name>
<merpnderp> leftyfb: just use the normal repos?
<leftyfb> merpnderp: yes
<merpnderp> leftyfb: thanks
<leftyfb> merpnderp: preferably on an LTS release of Ubunt
<leftyfb> Ubuntu*
<merpnderp> It's just been a long time and I don't know if I'm supposed to use snap, add a special app specific repo or something else.
<merpnderp> Like node has a specific repair for it
<leftyfb> merpnderp: for the best support here, install from apt
<eeos> rootkea: you can use a command like dpkg-query -W -f='${Section}\t${Package}\n' | grep ^non-free
<rootkea> leftyfb, umm al the packages not just installed
<eeos> rootkea: if you need to list only contrib then, dpkg-query -W -f='${Section}\t${Package}\n' | grep ^contrib
<rootkea> eeos, That only gives installed packages. I want *all* the packages
<leftyfb> rootkea: btw, contrib is not an ubuntu repo
<leftyfb> nor is non-free
<rootkea> Correct. As I said, they are sections
<leftyfb> rootkea: not in ubuntu they aren't. contrib and non-free are Debian
<theelous3> hey. I migrated a 20.4 server from one box to another through a network /mnt rsync
<theelous3> I am unable to connect to the new server (however I can get to it through host's control panel terminal)
<leftyfb> rootkea: apt list
<rootkea> leftyfb, Thanks. I'll be right back. gotta go
<theelous3> could someone help me reconfigure the network here? note, I was using this guide: https://docs.hetzner.com/cloud/servers/how-to-migrate-vservers-to-cloud/
<leftyfb> theelous3: contact your host for support
<theelous3> it's not a host for support kinda problem though, it's a matter of config on the sys
<leftyfb> theelous3: ok, is ssh running on the system?
<leftyfb> theelous3: sudo lsof -i :22
<leftyfb> theelous3: I assume by "connect to the new server" you're referring to ssh
<rootkea> leftyfb, After turning on "http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates" check `apt show zfs-test-dbgsym`. It shows section as contrib/debug
<theelous3> leftyfb: yeah ssh running
<theelous3> and yeah that's what I was getting at
<leftyfb> theelous3: please pastebin the error you're getting when you try to ssh in
<rootkea> BTW I only have main and universe
<rootkea> Here's my sources.list https://pastebin.com/raw/CzQuttsP
<leftyfb> rootkea: that description comes from Debian and does not apply to Ubuntu as far as "contrib" is concerned
<theelous3> leftyfb: ssh: connect to host 168.119.55.162 port 22: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rootkea> leftyfb, Should this be filed as a bug then?
<leftyfb> theelous3: future reference, please pastebin and not paraphrase when asked
<theelous3> it's one line :/
<theelous3> it's the entire thing
<theelous3> not paraphrased
<leftyfb> theelous3: sorry, I should have asked for ssh -v .... regardless, can you confirm that the above ip is active on the machine and ssh is listening on that ip?
<leftyfb> theelous3: also, try flushing iptables: sudo iptables -F
<theelous3> for ref: https://dpaste.com/EEN9T77VC
<theelous3> checking ip info now
<theelous3> having difficulty as the sys is using a foreign kb layout, will be slow to respond :)
<leftyfb> theelous3: wait, you followed instructions on moving this to ... "cloud" ... what service exactly? Are you sure whatever provider to moved this to allows ssh? Do they have a default firewall that's out of band that you have to configure?
<theelous3> it's from hetzner to hetzner
<theelous3> they had an old "vps" service, on which I've had a server for years
<theelous3> they discontinued those, but left them alive
<theelous3> I am migrating it to their "cloud" service, which is much better value
<theelous3> so just another vps
<leftyfb> theelous3: ok, that doesn't tell us much about the underlying technology which can definitely make a difference. You really should contact them for support on this. I can almost guarantee from that error it's out of band
<rootkea> Let me paraphrase: How do I get a list of *all* the universe packages? Getting package list by section/component.
<eeos> rootkea: can you install on your machine?
<rootkea> what can I install?
<theelous3> leftyfb: what particulars would be helpful? I'm sure I can find out
<eeos> rootkea: can you install new software, or are you only a user?
<eeos> rootkea: if you can install, then the quickest way is
<eeos> rootkea: apt install dctrl-tools
<leftyfb> theelous3: tell them the error you are getting
<theelous3> like, the migration is basically a massive copypaste from a mounted sda from old to new
<eeos> rootkea: and then you can use
<Ben64> I changed /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to allow 6 channel audio, and got 5.1 surround working great immediately after. I was able to select 5.1 output on hdmi. But after going to bed and waking up, that option is just gone, and a reboot hasn't brought it back. How can I get my 5.1 back?
<theelous3> so some config of the old, is not working on the new, given it's a new box with different ips and so on
<rootkea> eeos, Oh I can install packages
<eeos> rootkea: grep-aptavail -n -F Section -s Package nameofthesection
<eeos> rootkea: does it make sense?
<theelous3> fairly sure if I can nail down which configs need to be modified, it'll work
<rootkea> let me try. Thanks! eeos
<eeos> rootkea: grep-aptavail is very powerful
<leftyfb> theelous3: can you ssh from the localhost on the machine to the localhost on the machine?
<eeos> rootkea: I suggest you pip it into sort -u, so you have all unique names
<eeos> rootkea: for example grep-aptavail -n -F Section -s Package graphics | sort -u
<eeos> rootkea: for all the packages in the graphics section. OK?
<eeos> rootkea: I have to go now .... good luck with it.
<seanbright> anyone know when focal will be available with do-release-upgrade?
<leftyfb> seanbright: we have no way of knowing. I assumed it would be ready by now. Just have to wait longer
<eeos> seanbright: you can do do-release-upgrade -d (at your own peril) if you need. :-)
<seanbright> eh. i'll just reinstall.
<seanbright> thanks folks
<leftyfb> theelous3: if you can ssh from localhost to the same machine, then try ssh'ing from the server to it's ip address you posted above
<theelous3> yeah just struggling to get an @ symbol here :)
<leftyfb> theelous3: if the latter does not work, then the issue is either ssh not listening on that ip/interface or a firewall (did you flush iptables) our an out of band issue related to your host provider
<theelous3> I flused yes
<theelous3> flushed*
<theelous3> leftyfb: sshd listening to ipv4/ipv6 on *:22
<theelous3> so i guess that's that
<leftyfb> theelous3: what about the rest of the tests?
<theelous3> oh, I thought I sent a message, weird
<theelous3> yeah ssh'd to localhost from the machine
<theelous3> could not to the ip
<theelous3> so, the case of the latter not working
<leftyfb> you're 100% sure that is the ip of the machine?
<theelous3> absolutely certain
<leftyfb> theelous3: on the machine run: ip a
<theelous3> stupid weird interface has no scrollback
<theelous3> and can't be pasted from
<theelous3> screenshot: https://i.gyazo.com/2f24f5f82e5696c68038fca14ad2a421.png
<gebbione> asked the same on linux channel, i hope it is ok here- > hi, i am trying to install openCV to use it with yolo, but when i try to run make I am always getting errors - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRzH4pdQr2/ ... is it failing in combining a viz module of some sorts I think but not sure on how to fix this
<leftyfb> theelous3: the 168 ip does not show in that screenshot
<theelous3> is behind a nat
<gebbione> sed /combining/compiling/
<theelous3> so we wouldn't expect to see it right?
<leftyfb> theelous3: and there is your problem, the host provider, not the server
<leftyfb> theelous3: your NAT forward is probably still pointing to the ip of the old machine
<leftyfb> theelous3: either way, contact your host provider for support
<lesshaste> could anyone tell me what color the vertical line is in https://imgur.com/a/ZA0EW6G ? I tried grabc but it doesn't seem to work for me
<theelous3> leftyfb: oh, ha, wtf
<leftyfb> !ot | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theelous3> yeah I just wget on ipecho service, it returned addr of my old server
<theelous3> so you're on the money it seems
<lesshaste> leftyfb,  I guess me ubuntu question is why does grabc always return #030003 no matter where I click
<lesshaste> my ubuntu
<leftyfb> lesshaste: grabc shows me #afbf7f
<pavlos> lesshaste: I get #009980 for the green vertical line
<Ben64> ok, fixed my surround sound
<tatertotz> yay
<Ben64> it was getting the edid from the monitor instead of the receiver, and thinking it could only do 2.0
<rap-god> hi ppl
<rap-god> sudo apt remove sudo
<Ben64> ???
<rap-god> idk
<leftyfb> rap-god: can we help you with something?
<rap-god> i am trying to uninstall system32
<leftyfb> rap-god: trolling is offtopic here. Try #freenode
<tatertotz> rap-god: join #system32
<rap-god> i just installed irssi and i dont know what the hell i am doing
<leftyfb> rap-god: this is a support channel. Please take it elsewhere
<rap-god> hmm is there sth like #arch ?
<leftyfb> !alis | rap-god
<ubottu> rap-god: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<leftyfb> rap-god: good luck
<alch3mist> Hi all, how can I check a list of GPG keys on my machine? *n00b question*
<leftyfb> alch3mist: apt-get list # will list the keys for apt repos
<leftyfb> alch3mist: other than that, it depends on the programs that are utilizing keys.
<alch3mist> tnx leftyfb, if I delete a repo would the keys get deleted automatically too?
<leftyfb> alch3mist: I don't think so. Maybe look at ppa-purge
<alch3mist> so I added a repo installed the program I wanted, didn't like it, deleted the program and ppa and now want to make sure the key is also removed
<alch3mist> oh ok
<alch3mist> let me check those
<alch3mist> tnx
<leftyfb> alch3mist: leaving the key there doesn't hurt anything
<pavlos> alch3mist: apt-key list
<leftyfb> pavlos: I already said that
<Bluewolf> Hi. Can someone just give me confirmation for partition sizes for a fresh installation - '/boot    –     2048MB' and 'Swap    –     4048MB' and '/            –     30000MB'?
<pavlos> leftyfb: you wrote "apt-get list # will list the keys for apt repos" ... it should be apt-key list
<sarnold> Bluewolf: that seems like a lot of space for swap to me; one or two gigs is probably fine
<leftyfb> pavlos: ugh, sorry, my bad
<leftyfb> pavlos: muscle memory :)
<Bluewolf> sarnold: I've 16GB ram
<Ben64> I think the default now is to use swap files instead of a partition, and unless you really need a separate /boot i wouldn't
<sarnold> Bluewolf: normally it's not worth hassling too much about one or two gigs here or there, but only 30g for / feels tight enough that another two gigs there would be welcome :)
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: these days just picking the default and not manually partitioning is fine for most
<Bluewolf> sarnold: I have a 480GB  hard drive and I'm not familiar with the manual setting.
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: I have to do it manually because I've two drives, one with Windows 10 and the other for Ubuntu
<Bluewolf> So I need to do that for a dual boot
<Ben64> you shouldn't have to
<sarnold> Bluewolf: on my 16g laptops, I've got 2gb swap; on my machine with 128g ram, I've got 6gb swap; on my 1g rpi3b+, I've got no swap, because sd cards are crap :)
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: remove the Windows drive and install Ubuntu. Then put the drive back and update grub
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Are you prepared to help me through a grub update?
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: sudo update-grub
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Hold up. My Windows drive is the primary drive, does the boot loader not have to be on it?
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: you could set the ubuntu drive to be primary
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: and leave the Windows drive untouched
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: In my experience with dual boots - Windows always had issues with Linux being the primary. So I've always done it with Windows as primary.
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: you should be fine
<Bluewolf> I don't know if things change with newer hardware and software
<alch3mist> sry, got disconnected. leftyfb, what was the command to check keys again?
<conr> whats the best way to move subdirectories with files into other subdirectories with files? rsync?
<leftyfb> alch3mist: apt-key list
<rap-god> i gues rsync
<rap-god> guess*
<leftyfb> conr: yes
<alch3mist> tnx, leftfb
<rootkea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages#Getting_-dbgsym.ddeb_packages talks about dbgsym repo for focal, focal-updates and focal-proposed. Is there a dbgsym repo for focal-backports and focal-security as well? If not then shouldn't there be?
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: I'm in a live bootable usb now - Do I just run "sudo update-grub" - My windows drive is plugged in?
<conr> `rsync -zvh --remove-srouce-files`
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: I would physically remove the Windows drive and install Ubuntu first
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: What's your reasoning though?
<Ben64> yeah that's usually the most reliable
<sarnold> rootkea: packages from -security are copied into -updates eventually, it should be covered; -backports, no idea :/
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: no chance for error
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Do I leave the windows drive in the first sata slot as well?
<Bluewolf> Ubuntu in the second?
<Ben64> you can plug it back in wherever it was
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Then install and add it in after?
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: yes. Then set the Ubuntu drive as primary, then boot to your ubuntu install and run sudo update-grub
<rootkea> sarnold, I see. Thanks! In focal-backports I see cockpit-* packages. Where are their respective dbgsym packages?
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: That simple. I run this in the newly installed OS or off the live drive?
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: as I mentioned, "then boot to your ubuntu install and run sudo update-grub"
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Also what about the old boot menu on the windows drive?
<leftyfb> Bluewolf: it won't really matter. Ubuntu should add Windows to it's grub list and boot to it when selected
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Okay I understand. Just to add context. My drives aren't plugged into sata 0 and 1 - Because my board supports legacy or something like that. It was recomended that I place them in the ports at the bottom of the board. The changes should still be fine?
<Bluewolf> *recommended
<conr> still having trouble, `dir1/dir1/text1.txt` to `dir2/dir1/text2.txt`
<Bluewolf> leftyfb: Or Just reinstall. Select "Something Else" set the boot menu to the right drive and continue. I just lack a little confidence :D
<conr> how can i move everything under `dir1/` to `dir2/`?
<Diatrix> Hello, can anyone help me with an issue I'm having? It has to do with upgrading to 20.04 from 18.04. Thank you
<Diatrix> This is my ask ubuntu question:https://askubuntu.com/questions/1266363/i-tried-upgrading-to-ubuntu-20-04-from-18-04-using-do-release-upgrade-but-it-go?noredirect=1#comment2143323_1266363
<lotuspsychje> !info libgl-dev bionic
<ubottu> Package libgl-dev does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info libgl-dev focal
<ubottu> libgl-dev (source: libglvnd): Vendor neutral GL dispatch library -- GL development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (focal), package size 95 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<Diatrix> I think i screwed up initally when I ctrl + C out of the installation, but now I don't know how to fix it... :/
<sarnold> Diatrix: oh wow that's an unhappy place to be :(
<sarnold> Diatrix: if, at that moment of ^C, you'd changed the configuration back to bionic from focal, and re-run, it would have been pretty easy
<conr> ll
<sarnold> Diatrix: and that might still be the easiest way out of this, but .. it might not be, too.
<Diatrix> How would I do that?
<Diatrix> I screwed up when upgrading then?
<sarnold> Diatrix: yeah, that ^C was a bad idea :(
<sarnold> Diatrix: just quitting the pager with 'q' would have been a lot easier
<tripleb> Hello after installing stickynotes from the snap store  (stickynotes 0.4.0 from Playork installed) I was told this: WARNING: There is 1 new warning. See 'snap warnings'.And then: last occurrence 27 daya ago...snap "Chromium" has bad plgs WARNING: There is 1 new warning. See 'snap warnings'. ---What am I to do with this unclear information.
<tripleb> bad plUg
<sarnold> Diatrix: so.. try: sudo sed -i 's/focal/bionic/' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list
<tripleb> I am going to ignore it unless ??
<sarnold> tripleb: ignore it for now
<tripleb> thanks sarnold.
<Diatrix> sarnold: Ok, now what?
<tripleb> sarnold this confused me even more. Gossip-gossip  https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23052108
<tripleb> just fyi
<Diatrix> sarnlod: Ok the sources list are back to bionic
<Diatrix> sarnold *
<Diatrix> there are A LOT of them though. 92 of them
<sarnold> Diatrix: alright, try an apt update && apt full-upgrade and see where that gets you ..
<Diatrix> ok, i tried it, but when doing apt full-upgrade, it still gives me the unmet dependencies problem from the libgl-dev, and libglx-dev packages
<Diatrix> seems like libglx-dev is not installable...
<alch3mist> hey all, I have a logitech mouse/keyboard combo, the touchpad is really sensitive under ubuntu and everytime I want to use the scroll gesture (2 finger swipe) it confuses it with pich to zoom, is there a way to disable pinch to zoom on touchpads or change sensitivity?
<sarnold> Diatrix: it might be worth trying to uninstall whatever depends upon that package
<Diatrix> ok, it seems like i fixed it
<Diatrix> i ran sudo apt --fix-broken install, and it fixed it.
<sarnold> nice nice
<Diatrix> It wouldn't fix it before
<sarnold> now try the apt full-upgrade and see where that leaves you
<Diatrix> now I ran sudo apt full-upgrade, and no new packages were installed
<sorcerer> oh --fix-broken install huh
<Diatrix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, - not upgraded
<sorcerer> i like that never knew about it
<Diatrix> It suggested it in the error
<sorcerer> ohhh nice
<sorcerer> new feature? i dont remember seeing that come up before, ever.
<Diatrix> should i run do-release-upgrade again?
<sorcerer> or maybe my stuff hasnt been broke enough yet haha
<Diatrix> i think it's the same as apt install -f
<Diatrix> just verbose
<sorcerer> oh ok
<sorcerer> that makes sense then ;p
<lotuspsychje> Diatrix: apt policy showed libgl-dev not installed on my 20.04
<sorcerer> im still a half noob on linux/ubuntu
<sorcerer> still learning :)
<sorcerer> but im so devoted these days i got 5+ computers running linux
<Diatrix> hey, you're better than me xD
<lotuspsychje> Diatrix: see bug #1878597
<ubottu> bug 1878597 in libglvnd (Ubuntu Focal) "Bump Breaks/Replaces for mesa dev pkgs to allow upgrade 18.04->20.04" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878597
<sorcerer> i just bought a asus vivobook14 with ryzen 3
<sorcerer> i instantly removed windows and installed kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sorcerer: lets keep it ontopic please
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sorcerer feel free
<ubottu> sorcerer feel free: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<S3xyL1nux> so every time my laptop battery got bellow 10% the whole thing got extremely slow . how to disable this
<S3xyL1nux> i did ask this question a billion times and no body dare to give an answer
<sarnold> Diatrix: excellent! then I think you're good to go with the do-release-upgrade again :)
<Diatrix> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how that bug relates
<Diatrix> but it goes over my head for the most part
<Diatrix> sarnold I will try
<Diatrix> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Diatrix: the dupe seems right what you are experience to me, bug #1880108
<ubottu> bug 1878597 in libglvnd (Ubuntu Focal) "duplicate for #1880108 Bump Breaks/Replaces for mesa dev pkgs to allow upgrade 18.04->20.04" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878597
<Diatrix> what does dupe mean? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Diatrix: the duplicate bug
<Diatrix> oh
<Diatrix> what was the graphical interface command for do-release-upgrade again?
<tomreyn> update-manager -c
<Diatrix> ok, i'm trying again, wish me luck! xD
<sarnold> \o/
<lotuspsychje> luck!
<Diatrix> Thank you so much for the help by the way!
<tomreyn> you might want to remove thos exenial apt sources beforehand
<Diatrix> too late... But i think they were removed by the command Ok, I fixed the dependency problem by reverting to the Bionic source list. To do that I ran:    sudo sed -i 's/focal/bionic/' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list
<Diatrix> whoops, i accidentally copied too much of the message
<Diatrix>  sudo sed -i 's/focal/bionic/' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list
<Diatrix> this comand
<Diatrix> tomereyn
<Diatrix> tomreyn*
<Diatrix> *sigh* I'm bad at IRC
<sarnold> Diatrix: most irc clients let you type a few characters of someone's name and hit tab to complete the rest
<Diatrix> TIL, thanks sarnold
<sarnold> now you know irc! :D
<FingerlessGloves> If there a lighter install of Ubuntu server without it installing cloud-init etc?
<pikapika> >sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /var/chroot/ http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/
<pikapika> So the recommended solution does a fresh download and install of Ubuntu inside a chroot?
<pikapika> Is it not recommended to just copy relevant system files inside the chroot instead?
<tomreyn> recommended by whom, where, for which use case?
<pikapika> The Ubuntu wiki
<tomreyn> the ubuntu wiki use case?
<pikapika> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pikapika> Construction of a chroot jail to install some applications in
<tomreyn> you may want to use lxc or docker for this if you'll run it regularly
<pikapika> Well I only need to do this once tbh but I'll look into those solutions too
<tomreyn> if this is a one-time test or build environment, a chroot with debootstrap is fine. there's also sbuild, i think
<pikapika> Well it will be created once but the programs installed inside would be used daily
<tomreyn> this sounds like a docker like use case
<pikapika> Is docker lighter compared to a vm?
<tomreyn> it's a container system, so yes
<pikapika> so does it use the host kernel and system files or does it pacakge with its own of these?
<tomreyn> you seem to be trying to setup a software development pipeline.
<pikapika> Presently its not for dev, but that is something I might need to do later too
<pikapika> so is docker the recommended solution for these?
<tomreyn> containers share the host kernel, yes
<tomreyn> i didn't mean to make a recommendation
<pikapika> oh
<tomreyn> not for docker over lxc anyways.
<pikapika> you think lxc is better?
<sarnold> and by "docker" I think most people mean "runc" or something similar instead of actual docker docker
<tomreyn> but certainly for containers over VM if you're just building software
<pikapika> Oh
<tomreyn> for recommendations and discussion you could try #ubuntu-discuss
<pikapika> Then lxc it is
<pikapika> Thanks
<pikapika> >The download template will show you a list of distributions, versions and architectures to choose from. A good example would be "ubuntu", "bionic" (18.04 LTS) and "i386".
<pikapika> How big is the download usually?
<sarnold> a few hundred megabytes
<pikapika> Oh, nice
<pikapika> Thought it'd do a download equivalent to a full distro
<pikapika> >i386
<pikapika> is it not preferred to do a 64 bit version?
<sarnold> it depends entirely on what you're going to run; if it only exists in 32 bit versions then that's what you're stuck using
<pikapika> 32 bit isn't a necessity for me
<sarnold> yeah then go 64 bit, you'll probably get more performance, and the extra address space for ASLR is nice even if your process is never going to grow above 2 gigs memory use :)
<lamiastella> what is the best and easiest way to convert a wmv video to gif (hopefully using terminal) in Ubuntu?
<Bootable> Hey, I was here earlier, trying to reinstall a Windows dual boot alongside Ubuntu. I have Windows loaded into a bootable USB stick using UNetBootin, but when I launch into the Grub, it does not recognize my USB as bootable. I went into the HP BIOS and disabled secure boot, enabled legacy boot, moved usb to the top of the priority list and tried
<Bootable> various combinations. The USB is not showing up from the boot menu though, any recommendations?
<pikapika> How big is the video lamiastella ? Have you tried ffmpeg?
<pikapika> Bootable, grub only shows already installed OSes
<pikapika> You need to change boot order to boot from the USB
<pikapika> (this would be done in the BIOS)
<Bootable> pikapika: Yeah I placed it at the top in the BIOS but it does not seem to be taking
<Bootable> I have been following this guide: https://www.groovypost.com/howto/dual-boot-windows-10-linux/
<pikapika> Oh, strange
<Deano59> Use Rufus, unetbootin is crappy.
<Bootable> I was not able to find a version of Rufus that works with Ubuntu
<Bootable> Is there a command line prompt I can use to verify the USB is actually loaded in correctly
<Bootable> I do think Deano might be right
<pikapika> Bootable, I think with cfdisk you can check if a partition has been marked as bootable or not
<Bootable> pikapika: Would a bootable USB drive be a USB Hard Drive or USB Disk
<pikapika> uh...you usually use a usb stick for this...why are you trying to use an external hard disk?
<Deano59> Bootable: use woeusb if you're wanting a Windows usb boot.
<pikapika> Bootable, also ask in ##windows
<Bootable> pikapika: Stick, I picked Hard Drive but I want to be absolutely sure in case the stick qualifies as a disc somehow
<pikapika> What program?
<Deano59> Nothing else will work for a Windows usb boot.
<Bootable> Deano59: I spent an hour today trying to install WoeUSB but it's very broken and I couldn't get it even after the tweaks on GitHub
<Deano59> There's a ppa for it.... Works here.
<Bootable> Deano59: A ppa would be great let me try finding it
<pikapika> Bootable, https://www.groovypost.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Step-2-Unetbootin.png
<Deano59> There's a snap version too.
<pikapika> The example picture in the article selected Usb Drive option
<Deano59> pikapika: it won't work with windows.
<pikapika> Oh
<Deano59> I learned the hard way, woeusb is the go to if you're on Linux. Windows it's Rufus.
<Bootable> Deano59: Just wondering is NTFS or FAT preferable in this situation
<Deano59> NTFS iirc
<Bootable> Downloaded from snap and finally working, would have thought the snap store would have better seo
<Deano59> It's been a while since I used it.
<Deano59> You need to format your usb to NTFS for woeusb to work.
<Bootable> Okay same error as before, exit code 256: unmount all mounted partitions in targeted device
<Deano59> Idk then, sorry.
<Bootable> Hang on, formatting is different now let me try unmounting, hopefully not the same issue
<Bootable> I have a Pearson VUE proctoring exam tomorrow, and they won't let me use Linux
<Bootable> It's been 7 hours of trying to figure out how to install Windows, and running to the store for a new USB haha
<matsaman> yeah woeusb is pretty painless
<matsaman> again you can technically boot a Windows install image from the internal storage / disk via GRUB, but you'll want at least one USB stick for your live Ubuntu OS anyway, probably
<matsaman> can't really have too many USB sticks, though =)
<Bootable> Yeah I know you were helping me out earlier, but I still can't get the Windows ISO install to show up in the boot menu
<Bootable> I was able to get an Ubuntu install to show up and create Ubuntu-Ubuntu dual boot
<Bootable> But for whatever reason Windows isn't happening
<matsaman> it's a little more complicated, for sure
<FaTaL_GG> 4444
<Deano59> Ideally you need a laptop or something with windows then use Rufus. Do you have anyone that can help? Brother etc?
<Bootable> Just moved to a new city recently, person I am renting from is out of town until after the exam unfortunately
<Bootable> So many little things lining up in the wrong way, as happens
<Deano59> Go to a internet cafe lol
<Bootable> Found a fix for the error I received though, so WoeUSB is running right now, fingers crosse
<Deano59> Good luck.
<Bootable> Apparently Disk Manager doesn't unmount it properly enough for WoeUSB had to use GPart
<Bootable> Thanks, appreciate it
<Comnenus> How can I seal a 20.04 VM so that /etc/machine-id and ssh host keys get regenerated?
<Comnenus> Right now, looks like /etc/machine-id regenerates to identical IDs, ssh keys do not get regenerated at all, and the dhcp lease is identical.  Which I mean, it is a clone...  but that's not quite what I want.
<Guest34> Fuck
<Guest34> Fuck
<Guest34> Fuck
<Guest34> Fuck
<Guest34> Fuck
<pikapika> lol
<pikapika> Was that Bootable after erasing his system by mistke?
<pikapika> Should have just tried setting up a windows vm or something first idk
<pikapika> Let us hope not
<Guest34> yee
<leftyfb> Guest34: can we help you with something?
<Maik> Guest34: mind to stop fooling around please and mind your language. Thanks in advance
<igflavius_> [mattermost] <igflavius> test
<leftyfb> Comnenus: delete /etc/machine-id and /var/lib/dbus/machine-id
<leftyfb> igflavius_: can we help you with something?
<igflavius_> [mattermost] <igflavius> no, tnx ;d
<leftyfb> igflavius_: please don't use this channel for testing. And please don't talk through proxy nicks. It gets real annoying and confusing
<Comnenus> leftyfb: after deleting those two files and rebooting, I'm stuck on a start job with no limit for network.  Maybe not stuck, but I'm a minute and a half in.
<leftyfb> Comnenus: unrelated
<Comnenus> oh
<leftyfb> Comnenus: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id is just a symlink to /etc/machine-id. Both get regenerated at boot
<Comnenus> leftyfb: it didn't regenerate /etc/machine-id
<leftyfb> Comnenus: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/403054
<Comnenus> thanks!
<leftyfb> Comnenus: https://jaylacroix.com/fixing-ubuntu-18-04-virtual-machines-that-fight-over-the-same-ip-address/
<Diatrix> I forgot the usernames, but thank you for helping me earlier with the ubuntu 20.04 upgrade. I solved the issue thanks to you guys and now 20.04 is up and running!
<faceface> hello
<Diatrix> <3
<faceface> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS
<oerheks> Diatrix, have fun!
<faceface> Looking at apache, it says it's running "MPM: prefork", but when I look here: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mpm.html it says, "In practical terms, this means that the default will almost always be event, as all modern operating systems support these two features"
<faceface> The two features in question are threads and thread-safe polling
<faceface> so not sure why apache is using 'prefork' mpm
<faceface> (the choices are prefork, event and worker)
<faceface> anyone know why mpm is prefork on 18.04?
<kre10> hey guys, how are you? Can you please help me with something. By my mistake, I added 2 eth0 address on my ubuntu 64 server(raspberry pi 4). And now I have 2 eth0 addresses which is very confusing.
<sarnold> how did you add it? what would you like to do?
<kre10> thank you for reaching out, sarnold
<kre10> sudo dhclient -r
<kre10>  and sudo dhclient
<sarnold> kre10: how many dhclients do you have running?
<kre10> I don't know, really.
<kre10> I get IP lease by dhcp from the router
<sarnold> try sudo ps auxw | grep dhclient
<kre10> zzlatev     9399  0.0  0.0   7684   668 pts/0    S+   01:22   0:00 grep --color=auto dhclient
<sarnold> no running dhclients?
<sarnold> curious
<sarnold> I thought it would stay running..
<sarnold> kre10: use ip addr    to see the addresses you've got assigned, and ip addr del ip.add.res.s dev eth0   to remove the one you don't want
<kre10> I removed the second IP via ip -s -s a f to 192.168.2.0/24
<kre10> but after reboot it's still here...
<kre10> OK
<kre10>     inet 192.168.0.111/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<kre10>     inet 192.168.0.109/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global secondary noprefixroute eth0
<kre10> the problem is this secondary address
<sarnold> and that survives a reboot?
<kre10> yes
<kre10> so, I should try with this:
<kre10> ip addr del 192.168.0.109/24 dev eth0
<sarnold> well, if it comes back after a reboot, then that means you've probably got something else to fix, too :) does your router say why it is giving you two addresses?
<kre10> nope, I have reserved dhcp client in the router which is OK - 192.168.0.111 - scope global eth0
<kre10> but there's nothing about the secondary - 192.168.0.109
<sarnold> kre10: oh strange, is there anything in journalctl or /var/log/ that references that ip?
<sarnold> .. that might say who / what / why assigned it?
<kre10> actually, pihole uses this IP, but when I installed pihole, I used the global one.
<kre10> now, I'm trying with this:
<sarnold> is pihole configured to still use it?
<kre10> I have to check out
<ratel> most likely
<kre10> Pi-hole IPv4 address:	192.168.0.109/24
<kre10> I can login via ssh to the server with both IP's
<kre10> now, I'm trying with this one:
<kre10> service dhcpcd stop
<kre10> ip addr del 192.168.0.109/24 dev eth0
<kre10> but I'm still waiting...
<pavlos> kre10: is the pi getting a dynamic address from the router?
<kre1028> nope, the pi's getting a static address from the router - 192.168.0.111
<pavlos> kre10: so the pi has a /etc/netwaork/interfaces where it specifies to get the .111
<kre10> I will check it out, it's rebooting now
<kre10> in /etc/network, I have:
<kre10> if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d
<kre10> folders...
<kre10> pihole's setupVars.conf:
<kre10> PIHOLE_INTERFACE=eth0
<kre10> IPV4_ADDRESS=192.168.0.109/24
<kre10> IPV6_ADDRESS=
<kre10> maybe that's why I can't remove 192.168.0.109?
<pavlos> kre10: cam you change that line to .111/24 ? seems the pis started with a .111 but pi-hole asked for another ip and got .109
<kre10> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/53719ab79a9957e38264c2f8ed638c6c/pasted.txt
<kre10> I'm running pihole reconfigure :(
<kre10> maybe I should change that line
<kre10> Am I need this dhcpcd5?
<kre10> When I installed pihole firstime, I don't remember if I had this option
<rfm> kre10, you should probably be reading the pi-hole docs, in particular https://docs.pi-hole.net/main/prerequisites/#supported-operating-systems
<rfm> kre10, and follow the links about "network confusion" etc.   The way I read it, pi-hole assumes everything is raspbian and doesn't actually integrate with ubuntu
<pavlos> kre10: I'd probably get rid of pihole, then make sure the pi is booting/getting ip correctly and then reinstall pihole
<kre10> OK, I will try
<pavlos> kre10: sfter all, pihole is just a "curl somewhere | bash"
<kre10> yep
<pavlos> kre10: I'd make sure the pi works well first
<kre10> you mean pihole?
<kre10> Pi-hole IPv4 address:	192.168.0.111/24
<kre10> Ok, I make the first step
<pavlos> kre10: no, amek sure pi4 works well with ubuntu, one ip, .111 then bring in pihole
<pavlos> make*
<kre10> everything was great before I ran this commands
<kre10> :(
<pavlos> so pi4 with ubuntu server is working well, reboot, verify ip, the usual, then do the curl
<kre10> after delete the secondary IP, I get DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG
<kre10> what the hell..
<oerheks> meanwhile you could have reinstalled pihole..
<ratel> hee oerheks
<pavlos> is your router your DNS, 192.168.0.1 ?
<kre1077> oerheks I just did that
<pavlos> or will pihole handle DNS and DHCP ?
<compdoc>  pihole can handle DNS and DHCP
<kre1077> Pinging 192.168.0.111 with 32 bytes of data:
<kre1077> Reply from 192.168.0.109: Destination host unreachable.
<kre1077> this is super weir
<kre1077> weird*
<kre1077>   IPv4 address for docker0:         172.17.0.1
<kre1077>   IPv4 address for eth0:            192.168.0.111
<kre1077> I think I made it
<pavlos> can you log on to the admin page of the pihole, http://hostname/admin
<kre1077>     inet 192.168.0.111/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<kre1077> yes, I can
<pavlos> probably http://192.168.0.111/admin
<kre1077> how the hell pihole had 192.168.0.109 instead 111
<kre1077> In the installer, I choosed 111 - I'm 100% sure
<kre1077> yes, it's open
<kre1077> oh, shit..
<pavlos> there is a settings page where dhcp range and gateway (router) ip
<kre1077> Look what I saw in /etc/dhcpcd.conf
<kre1077> https://pastebin.com/QqizYurS
<kre1077> it's still there :(
<pavlos> get rid of lines 6-9, reboot
<pavlos> during pihole install, it asks if you want the currect ip or define another static ip
<pavlos> current
<kre1077> yes, I set another static IP - the global one - 111
<kre1077> but in this config I still have 2 IP's
<pavlos> so pi4 has .109 and pihole has .111 (evwn though they are the same machine
<pavlos> sorry for the typos
<kre1077> so, If I remove this lines from the config?
<pavlos> you can comment them out with #
<kre1077> OK
<kre1077> actually what is this static interface in dhcpcd.conf? I had set up static IP in my router...
<oerheks> restart your router to clear this ip lease jungle
<kre1077> ok, without comment these lines in the config, after 2 reboots, everything seems fine
<oerheks> especially with pihole stuff
<kre1077> OK
<Trace_> What's the preferred method for setting static IP address and DNS on Ubuntu Server 20.04 from cli?
<Trace_> netplan?
<rfm> Trace_, yes, netplan.  https://netplan.io/examples/ has one to follow
<Trace_> rfm Thanks
<kre1077> oh, this is good :)
<kre1077> so, if I understand correctly, the netlplan method for settung static IP's is better form the router?
<Trace_> Can I use systemd-resolverd as a DNS forwarder ? I tried installing bind/named but it's forwarding DNS requests to root servers instead of to the local DNS server specified.
<kwhat4> Good morning, I am running into an issue compiling i386 on x86_64.  Ive installed binutils-i686-linux-gnu, gcc-i686-linux-gnu and libxtst-dev:i386 but pkg-config cannot find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig via cmake
<sarnold> Trace_: if you put your local named in /etc/resolv.conf then systemd-resolved should forward to it, take a look at the bit "Four modes of handling /etc/resolv.conf (see resolv.conf(5)) are supported:" in systemd-resolved(8)
<Trace_> sarnold I think it's the Fallback option I need to change. Looking for the right config.
#ubuntu 2020-08-12
<kwhat4> Do I need to use a different pkg-config to find i386 stuff?
<rfm> qqq
<rfm> Trace_, if you put the local nameserver in the netplan, netplan should have put them in the systemd network config.  "systemd-resolve --status" should show the local named (in the Link section) l
<oerheks> kwhat4, did you add :i386 ? sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 & sudo apt update
<lamiastella> how can I change the image size in KB/MB without changing its dimension/resolution?
<Trace_> rfm I ended up installing bind9, then had to disable DNSSEC as my local DNS doesn't have it. Then it would resolve local zones. Now just trying to figure out why DNS lookups to the keepalived to local zones aren't resolving.
<Trace_> Thanks for the help
<oerheks> lamiastella, most image apps can set compression, this can touch image quality, gimp can do this pretty neat.
<lamiastella> what about using terminal oerheks I need to do this for like 20 images
<sarnold> probably imagemagick can do it
<oerheks> lamiastella, maybe imagmagick is your tool, not that easy to use
<sarnold> or graphicsmagick, whatevver you've got installed
<kwhat4> oerheks, yes, I specified in a pervious post.
<oerheks> and how would you check for quality on comandline?
<kwhat4> do i need to install pkg-config:i386 or something?
<oerheks> kwhat4, no, just run sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<oerheks> then you can install whatever you want
<kwhat4> yah thats what i did
<oerheks> if you are pointing to :i386 as extention, yes.
<kwhat4> cmake's pkg-config is not finding xtst:386
<oerheks> !find  xtst
<ubottu> Found: libxtst-dev, libxtst-doc, libxtst6
<oerheks> i guess you want the -dev
<kwhat4> its installed
<Intelo> I am using xfce. How to make desktop temperature green (like redshit makes it yellow/red)?
<Intelo> I am using xfce. How to make desktop temperature green (like redshift makes it yellow/red)?
<oerheks> !find zoom
<ubottu> Found: libnet-z3950-simple2zoom-perl, libnet-z3950-zoom-perl, node-d3-zoom, ruby-zoom, xzoom
<k_sze> How long does it usually take for an LTS upgrade path to be ready?
<oerheks> there is guide to that; hours, days, weeks; it is ready when it is ready (tested)
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<leftyfb> k_sze: t should have been available with the release of 20.04.1 but it's still not ready for some reason. We do not know why.
<jjbuggle> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<oerheks> are you looking for !ltsupgrade ?
<jjbuggle> ya.  Wondering why it isn't offered yet
<jjbuggle> oh, I get you
<oerheks> hours, days, weeks; it is ready when it is ready (tested)
<Intelo> I am using xfce. How to make desktop temperature green (like redshift makes it yellow/red)?
<Jordan_U> I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 and every time I connect an HDMI monitor all of my other audio outputs go away. They simply disappear from pavucontrol, even after I disconnect the monitor again. They are still available in alsamixer, but I don't know how to get pulse to actually route sound to them. My other outputs in this case are my sound card's analog output and a USB headset output. Inputs seem to be
<Jordan_U> unaffected. When I disconnect the HDMI output I'm only left with "Dummy Output" in pavucontrol.
<ouyes> hello, How could I get the pid of a process by its name?
<oerheks>  pidof firefox
<oerheks> ps aux | grep -i firefox
<oerheks> pgrep firefox
<oerheks> many ways..
<leftyfb> ouyes: sudo killall firefox
<ouyes> leftyfb, thanks a lot, the thing is the process is started by python's Process(target, name) I what to know if the process is running
<oerheks> top will show all ..
<Intelo> Actually in any ubuntu flavor,  how to make desktop temperature green (like redshift makes it yellow/red)?
<leftyfb> Intelo: why?
<oerheks> gnome3 has that build in.
<leftyfb> oerheks: green?
<Intelo> leftyfb: good for eyes?
<Intelo> leftyfb: same reason why people use redshit
<leftyfb> Intelo: that would be red/yellow, not green
<Intelo> leftyfb: or warm temperature mode
<Intelo> leftyfb: yes, green is also good for eyes. Its a matter of taste maybe?
<oerheks> not sure what colour you get..
<Intelo> oerheks: what do you mean?
<Intelo> oerheks: what color I get from where?
<leftyfb> Intelo: since blue light is bad for your eyes and green is closer to blue than yellow or red, I'm going to go with green is not all that good for you
<Intelo> leftyfb: correct, blue is bad
<oerheks> the nightshift thingy in gnome makes colours softer, not green, red or whatever
<Intelo> but green is good I heard. Its of trees. Doctors say watch greenery
<Intelo> oerheks: I seek a command line tool as it would work for all desktop evns
<Intelo> envs
<Intelo> oerheks: or one that works with xfce and kde
<leftyfb> Intelo: you heard wrong
<Intelo> thats what I use
<Intelo> leftyfb: are you 'sure'?
<leftyfb> Intelo: not for a computer screen
<leftyfb> https://iristech.co/what-is-the-best-color-temperature/
<leftyfb> "Thus to select the best value we will need to select the value with lowest blue light and highest green light, but green light should also be reduced for best eye protection and sleep."
<Intelo> leftyfb: can you share any authoritative link
<Intelo> leftyfb: some medical one like pubmed /nih.gov
<Intelo> etc
<Intelo> leftyfb: oh so it says 'higest greenlight'
<Intelo> so, how to make thing green ? :O
<Intelo> :)
<oerheks> install a green theme?
<leftyfb> Intelo: whatever, do what you want. I'm going with it's a bad idea, based on an article from experts on light and how it affects the eyes and some common sense. You're going based on doctors telling you to watch folliage
<leftyfb> -l
<Intelo> leftyfb: ok, well why not try and see the effect? if eyes get tired soon, green is bad.
<oerheks> omg
<Intelo> leftyfb: oerheks good discussion though but as for the tech question, what are the ways I can make color green instead of yellow/red (like with redshit)?
<leftyfb> Intelo: because I know enough about the problem to understand your test isn't valid since eye fatigue is only part of the problem/symptoms from staring at a computer screen
<oerheks> some choose a dark theme..
<Intelo> oerheks: already have, with yellow redhift. Facing headaches
<Intelo> well was facing. Not now
<Intelo> but want to experiment further
<Intelo> this dark yellow is good so far
<Intelo> though.
<leftyfb> Intelo: then go do something else, away from a screen. Changing to green is going in the wrong direction
<Intelo> let me try
<Intelo> how can I do it green?
<leftyfb> Intelo: changing to green is going closer to blue and away from red
<Intelo> Ok. what other colors are good for eyes?
<Intelo> leftyfb: ?
<leftyfb> Intelo: the closer to red the better
<Intelo> hm.
<leftyfb> Intelo: hence the name, redshift
<Intelo> how about gryscale?
<oerheks> alternativeto.net gives lots of options for redshift
<leftyfb> Intelo: the point is to take the blue out of the whites. If you are greyscale, you still have bright white(blue)
<Intelo> leftyfb: good point
<Intelo> oerheks: ok
<Intelo> leftyfb: if we exclude blue from grayscale, what will be left?
<Intelo> oerheks: cannot find a valid thing that makes color change to another color than yellow/red
<oerheks> i have no idea either, gnome3 just alters the Kelvin value.
<Intelo> oerheks: how can I alter things my self? like the gammar or xrandr or something (whatever its called)?
<oerheks> look at alternativeto.net for a commandline tool that works on all linux version?
<Intelo> oerheks: yes
<Intelo> oerheks: cannot find a valid thing that makes color change to another color than yellow/red <
<Intelo> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/3mnr6ij.png
<tatertotz> Intelo: just develop your own custom redshift like application, and share it with the open source community. You'd be like a national hero.
<aum> hi all -- are there any ubuntu-based apps (or stacks of apps) people recommend for building an easy-to-manage firewall/router on Ubuntu, to replace a VyOS router? VyOS is ok-ish, but I'd prefer to have a box that does the routing, but can run other software
<oerheks> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<leftyfb> oerheks: I'm not sure how well ufw can be used to manage gateway services
<leftyfb> aum: https://medium.com/@exesse/how-to-make-a-simple-router-gateway-from-ubuntu-server-18-04-lts-fd40b7bfec9
<oerheks> a simple netplan as router https://www.ascinc.com/blog/linux/how-to-build-a-simple-router-with-ubuntu-server-18-04-1-lts-bionic-beaver/
<aum> I want to set up PPPoE VLAN connection direct to ISP, basic firewall, routing based on ports, NAT based on origin and/or destination IPs/ports
<oerheks> oh, maybe the same info
<leftyfb> aum: buy Unifi gear
<tatertotz> aum: Pfsense
<aum> thanks folks
<Intelo> tatertotz: so in short, there is no way existing that makes green instead of warm desktop?
<tatertotz> Intelo: it'll exist after you develop it, name it "greenshift".
<Intelo> tatertotz: ok :)
<Intelo> oerheks: leftyfb redshift -g 2:4:0.1 ?  works but does not changes the white screen. `redshift -O 2000 does makes it yellow though.
<ravisankar> Hi, in my laptop I was able to enter into bios by f2 key while booting... But after installing Ubuntu and then windows, now I couldn't get into bios, now if I press f2 key while booting it shows only os selection option... Could anyone help me to sort it out???
<EriC^^> ravisankar: what laptop model?
<thyriaen> Hi there, i would like to change my default file manager in ubuntu 20.04 which is nautilus i believe, now the thing i am curious about how i change the window which pops up when i need to select a location for another application, for example when i select a download directory or a place where my program should save something
<ravisankar> Samsung np300e5x
<oerheks> thyriaen, changing filemanager is easy. the window where to put files is basicly the same
<EriC^^> ravisankar: try to make a bios update
<thyriaen> oerheks, so how do i change the default file manager ? ( i checked "default applications" in the settings, and there is no spot for it )
<EriC^^> ravisankar: also try pressing esc, f10 or f4
<EriC^^> more info here ravisankar https://superuser.com/questions/656956/i-can-t-access-the-bios-setup-using-f2-key-on-samsung-np270e5v-laptop
<oerheks> thyriaen, tons of guides online, from nautilus > nemo ;  https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-nemo-file.html
<thyriaen> oerheks, i did this: with xdg-mime https://askubuntu.com/questions/84929/how-to-set-up-dolphin-as-default-file-manager but it didn't change it
<oerheks> or dolphin; xdg-mime default org.kde.dolphin.desktop inode/directory
<oerheks> basicly the same
<oerheks> after this, logout/login
<thyriaen> oerheks, ah, damn i am dumb
<thyriaen> ok thanks ill relog :p
<oerheks> :-)
<ravisankar> @EriC^^: if I press esc it shows minimal bash like line editing
<ravisankar> Other keys shows only the options to choose os
<thyriaen> turns out i cannot really remove nautilus without removing gnome-desktop is there a way around that ?
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: nautilus is nicely integrated in ubuntu-desktop these days, if you dont like nautilus, dont use it, or choose another !flavour of ubuntu?
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, yea, i keep clicking around and it is integrated all over the place - i think im gonna get used to it
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: another way around is installing another DM ontop your existing ubuntu-desktop and use the file manager there
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, i really enjoy gnome, i just didn't like nautilus and the terminal :)
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: but we usually advice when liking a flavour, to install it clean
<BaltecoTroll> guys? what should i do with no system tray and "this plugin is compiled against incompatible Plasma version 346368 This build is compatible with 5 .0.0 ( 327680 ) to 5.72.0 ( 346172 )"?
<oerheks> remove plugin, reboot
<tatertotz> BaltecoTroll: restore from the backup you took yesterday
<BaltecoTroll> another bright ideas?
<tatertotz> reinstall the operating system
<tatertotz> or use virtualbox and create a VM taking advantage of snapshots that way next time you get yourself in a similar situation you can revert to a snapshot
<BaltecoTroll> tatertotz: or just downgrade the package needed
<tatertotz> BaltecoTroll: good luck with that
<Cymew> Hi, I've tried to use this preseed, and it is totally ignored! Have something happened with how you use pre-seeding to partition disks in 18.04? https://askubuntu.com/questions/694395/partman-preseed-partitionning-error
<ouyes> how can you locate a process by its name?
<tatertotz> ouyes: are you using 20.04
<oerheks> ouyes, top or htop ?
<Cymew> ouyes: What do you mean "locate"? Do you want to know if it's running? "ps -ef | grep <name>" shows it if it's running.
<ouyes> tatertotz, 18.04 I am an old school
<oerheks> Cymew, a 4 year old preseed, pre systemd era..
<tatertotz> ouyes: use the GUI system monitor
<tatertotz> ouyes: its in your menu
<oerheks> did you try the top preseed, or the 1st answer with green icon?
<Cymew> oerheks: Exactly, so many things maight have changed. Has it? How do you do now?
<ouyes> Cymew, here is the real situation, I am using Python multipleprocess.Process to create a process with name parameter(say "myprocess") how can locate this process ?
<Cymew> oerheks: The answer, as that was confirmed to be working. Back then at least.
<Cymew> ouyes: If you want to find it using python, I'm of no help. Sorry.
<ouyes> Cymew, thanks
<oerheks> Cymew, if the partman LVM example should work, compare it with outher ones, like https://gist.github.com/lorin/5140029
<oerheks> and/or https://gist.github.com/CalvinHartwell/f2d7f5dedbfee2d7d47c583539a10859
<Cymew> oerheks: I tried Calvin's example, but it wont boot after install. I will test the other link and see if that work better. Never examples are always preferable. It feels like subtle things have changed lately, which makes some d-i attributes not work, and I can't find any good docs on it. It's all end-user facing...
<Cymew> s/Never/Newer/
<Cymew> oerheks: Thanks for the links. Rebooting my vm now with the first example, will see how that goes.
<Cymew> *sigh* that one does not boot, either. :(
<Cymew> Something about grub seems to have changed, but what?
<EriC^> Cymew: what's the problem?
<BaltecoTroll> tatertotz: done with 4:5.19.4-0ubuntu1
<tatertotz> BaltecoTroll: awesome
<BaltecoTroll> indeed
<Cymew> EriC^: After the system installed, it rebooted fine but then it wont come up. It looks like something is wrong with grub, as it's not even showing the boot menu.
<EriC^> Cymew: what happens if you hold shift when you turn the pc on?
<Cymew> EriC^: It's a vm, so I don't know if that's special, but nothing differs.
<Cymew> EriC^: i.e. it still wont boot or even show grub.
<Cymew> It seems different attributes for d-i stops working in different ubuntu releases, and I see no rhyme or reason to it.
<elias_a> Has anyone else have problems with 20.04 claiming that bluetooth chip does not exist?
<Cymew> Hmm. Adding "grub-installer/bootdev=/dev/sda" to the kernel line did force it to actually install grub. It did also actually create a lvm volume, but skipped one lvm. Odd. But, it's progress!
<elias_a> I'm using a thinkpad T450s and it mos definately has a BT chip...
<Cymew> I really get the impression very few ubuntu users use debian installer to do anything but automatic partitioning...
<tatertotz> elias_a: that doesn't mean it's got a "supported" bt chip
<elias_a> tatertotz: Quite right! Is there a list of supported chips somewhere?
<jeremy31> elias_a: post URL from terminal for>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<elias_a> jeremy31: Here you go! https://termbin.com/i3u4
<oerheks> internal would be lspci
<elias_a> lspci output here: https://termbin.com/2yik
<jeremy31> elias_a: did BT work on a different OS?
<oerheks> Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 is a double chipset, wifi and bt
<oerheks> so, i wonder..
<elias_a> jeremy31: Not yet. Will test in a minute.
<oerheks> what gives: rfkill list all
<jeremy31> They make the 7265 with or without bt
<elias_a> I think this has to do with the problem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/365395/linux-bluetooth-driver-for-lenovo-thinkpad-t470s
<oerheks> sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth
<oerheks> 3 years old, forget that post
<jeremy31> elias_a: The forth item listed in lsusb results on that question is the bluetooth chipset
<elias_a> jeremy31: So I thought.
<oerheks> huh ? this one? Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04f2:b449 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Integrated Camera
<elias_a> I'll test with proprietary OS...
<jeremy31> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:0a2b Intel Corp.
<jeremy31> From unix.stackexchange link
<ocean> elias_a: see what oerheks wrote.. try the rfkill commands
<oerheks> https://devicehunt.com/view/type/usb/vendor/8087	Integrated Hub
<jeremy31> list of Intel BT devices supported by kernel https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bluetooth/bluetooth-next.git/tree/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c#n337
<agopo> After having a lot of trouble with radicale (CalDav server), which caldav server do you recommend? I'm on ubuntu 16.04 LTS, no webserver installed
<oerheks> agopo, 16.04 only has 1 year support left, i would switch to 20.04 .. some tutor https://wissel.net/blog/2020/01/running-a-caldav-server-on-ubuntu.html
<agopo> oerheks, I fear breaking my server apps (Minecraft server, TeamSpeak server, Syncthing) by upgrading. Or is that an irrational fear?
<oerheks> those are doable .. but you need to make the switch to systemD and Netplan and such
<agopo> considering autostarts?
<oerheks> yes, managing services and networking
<agopo> if I do dist-upgrade, won't it use my current config?
<agopo> if so everything should work right away shouldnt it
<tatertotz> that's why having a backup is so important
<oerheks> read the releasenotes first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tatertotz> if disaster strikes, restore from backup
<oerheks> lots of things changed.
<elias_a> jeremy31, oerheks  - Seems like this laptop does not have BT chip after all. Windows could not find it either.
<elias_a> That is really odd as manufacturer spec lists BT in all configurations... https://psref.lenovo.com/syspool/Sys/PDF/ThinkPad/ThinkPad_T450s/ThinkPad_T450s_Spec.PDF
<jeremy31> And Lenovo has BIOS whitelist, you just can't drop any wifi card with BT in it
<Bluewolf> Good day. I've a dual boot Ubuntu 20.04 and Windows 10 on two separate disks. Upon boot up, my machine loads directly into Ubuntu and isn't picking up Windows - The grub installation didn't fail?
<Bluewolf> I initially had Windows 10 as the primary drive with the boot menu on its disk. Then when I swapped disks and put in a new one for ubuntu I set it to the primary, installed and then added in the windows drive and updated grub through the terminal.
<tatertotz> did you update grub yet?
<Bluewolf> Yes I rebooted and updated grub
<oerheks> i think windows ( on UEFI) does not like to be changed
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>    sudo update-grub2 &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you may not see any output let me know when done
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I've always had windows as the primary drive. But because I was installing on two different drives, I wasn't sure how to run the installation. I was told to do the above instead.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Its completed and no output
<oerheks> so, if windows is installed in UEFI mode, i would change back.
<oerheks> good luck!
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>    sudo update-grub &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you may not see any output let me know when done
<Bluewolf> oerheks: This is beyond my expertise unfortunately.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Done
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: in terminal>    cat ~/nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/12cf1
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: don't see windows anywhere
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Just to clarify, I've an 18.04 boot loader on the windows drive and the 20.04 boot loader on its drive - Because I switched they physical order.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: I assure you, the windows drive is on and I can access it through 'Disks'
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you'll have to play with "physical" switching more until you get your desired results
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: My linux is an EFI system if that causes any issue?
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: And you mean switch my linux sda to sdb and windows sdb to sda?
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: This isn't the same system as with our previous discussion the other day. This is my main machine now.
<Bluewolf> FYI
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: you'll have to just experiment with switching by finding the same motivation that led you to do any form of switching in the first place
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oerheks> now you learned; don't switch drives in an UEFI machine
<oerheks> grinn
<tatertotz> lol
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Keep grinning - I'm still learning :P
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Okay, I will do that. In the even I fail, would you be prepared to assist with setting up partitions for ubuntu. I don't mind doing another reinstal?
<Bluewolf> *reinstall
<agopo> oerheks, tatertotz updating to 20.04.1 at the moment. will report if it worked out
<Bluewolf> tatertoz: Sorry, I'm back to bother :(
<Bluewolf> No surprise it didn't work. I've returned the drives back to the physical slots and will just simply reinstall and place the boot loader on the Windows drive.
<Bluewolf> I'm using this site for reference - https://www.linuxtechi.com/dual-boot-ubuntu-20-04-lts-along-with-windows-10/
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: let the installer defaults do all the partitioning
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: I did the first time and it didn't install the boot loader on the windows partition / drive. The issue I've found is because both OS are on separate drives or perhaps I'm missing something?
<erdem> hello
<erdem> i have replace gnome with cinnamon on ubuntu 18
<erdem> how do i uninstall gnome now?
<erdem> to get rid of all unused packages
<aiena> erdem,  that is pretty hard to do.
<oerheks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<aiena> I think it may be better to just reinstall ubuntu with just cinnamon. backing up configs. Otherwise your system will likely break in mysterious ways somewhere in the future.
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: if you cannot get successful dual boot, you can use virtualbox to play with multiple operating systems, much easier to manage and administer
<erdem> okay then i will leave it as it i
<erdem> *is
<erdem> thank you for the advice
<aiena> erdem, that is a wise choice.
<aiena> Next time when you want to upgrade do a fresh install with just cinnamon.
<oerheks> sudo apt remove ubuntu-desktop -d # where -d is dry run, just a test, nothing gets deleted
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Unfortunately that won't work for me. I had 18.04 installed just fine along side Windows 10. 20.04 seems like a pain.
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: I don't know what to do at this point
<aiena> Bluewolf,  is your hardware EFI? then it doesnt matter. grub will go on a different boot partition than the windows one and you could boot windows from the linux efi partition or boot windows directly from the BIOS
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: like aiena mentioned, you may have to settle for manually booting the disk you want to boot
<Bluewolf> aiena: I think it is EFI, the new one to UEFI (Little confused).
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: I did have a boot menu before, that's fine.
<agopo> oerheks, tatertotz upgrade succesful. now back to getting a CalDav server to run :P
<xernus> I am trying to install Ubuntu 20.04 via PXE and it is working great with the installation, cloud-init and such. However, I use a static user-data file because the PXE will not necessarily know where the server is placed etc. without user interaction.  Is there a way to implement an interactive script in the installation process, that will be executed on the console?  Ask the user to input certain information.  I know how to write script. etc, my missing li
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: aiena: These are my options - https://pasteboard.co/Jm17mxZ.png
<aiena> Bluewolf,  I think the best thing to do would be to use the last option. Manual install. But for that you need to be a bit careful. Take out a piece of paper and use lsblk and write down which partition corresponds to what and then make the linux efi partition and choose to reformat only the root partition (assuming root and home are separate) not touching the windows EFI and other windows partitions (C drive e drive etc.)
<aiena> It would be best to do this from the live boot of the OS you cannot investigate partitions if they are mounted
<aiena> Bluewolf,  but before you reinstall ubuntu, I am wondering if you are using the windows efi parition and therefore not getting the grub menu to boot into linux
<aiena> or you are experiencing some other issue booting
<Bluewolf> aiena: I'll add context - I've just gotten new hardware and a little unfamiliar with it. I've two separate hard drives, Windows 10 on the first drive (sdb1) and Ubuntu 18.04 on the second (sdc1). I then removed the 18.04 drive and put in an SSD and intended to install 20.04 (Which I did, selecting the option "Erase Entire Disk and Install Ubuntu
<Bluewolf> 20.04)
<Bluewolf> pon restarting it just booted into the new Ubuntu. I think I made a mistake by not selecting "Something Else" to manually install Grub to the windows drive.
<Bluewolf> I'm struggling with the partitioning because its not the same as I remember it in previous Ubuntu versions
<Bluewolf> Let alone the complications of the newer hardware - Which also differs from the old :D
<Bluewolf> I was informed to not have the drives installed on Sata port 0 and 1 because of the motherboard firmware (Better for running or something alone those lines )
<theelous3> hi. I was here with an issue yesterday that is unresolved. We thought it may be on my vps provider's side but it apparently is not.
<theelous3> I migrated through mount and rsync the partition from one box to another. There is a configuration problem wherein the new box does not accept any traffic externally
<theelous3> I do not know where to begin to solve this config prob
<Bluewolf> aiena: Does that all make a little more sense?
<Bluewolf> aiena: I am currently in a live session and following this site for reference, although a bit more guidance would be appreciated. https://www.linuxtechi.com/dual-boot-ubuntu-20-04-lts-along-with-windows-10/
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: erase disk and install, the last thing you need is additional complexities
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Just so there's no confusion, this one? - https://pasteboard.co/Jm1n9M6.png
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: erase disk and install Ubuntu
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Yes that would be it. What about the grub loader now?
<Bluewolf> Or look at that problem after?
<tatertotz> Bluewolf: grub is N/A until installation is completed
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: https://pasteboard.co/Jm1pfLw.png
<Bluewolf> Installing now
<heeen> how do I get rid if linux-image packages showing un status in dpkg
<heeen> e.g.
<heeen> Note, selecting 'linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic' for regex '^linux-image-4.15.*'
<heeen> Package 'linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic' is not installed, so not removed
<heeen> un  linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic           <none>              <none>       (no description available)
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Okay the installation is done and successful. Shall I go ahead and restart?
<Bluewolf> Okay brb
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: Okay I'm no in the new install, still not boot menu upon start up?
<oerheks> bluereally, did you think windows would show up, without putting the disk back in order?
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I put the disks back to how they were. Windows is primary and Ubuntu is secondary
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am still using Ubuntu 18.04. What do you guys think that which new version I should switch to? 19.04 or 20.04?
<oerheks> Bluewolf, oke, else windows would not start
<lalitmee> Is it possible to upgrade directly from 18.04 to 19.04 or 20.04?
<oerheks> lalitmee, not now, upgrade path 18.04-20.04 is not released,
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Don't mind me asking though - How do i get the grub menu up. sudo update-grub?
<BluesKaj> lalitmee, you can upgrade directly using the LTS only flag in your package manager and the command oerheks posted above
<oerheks> hold shift or esc during boot
<BluesKaj> lalitmee, to 20.04
<lalitmee> BluesKaj: What are you using?
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I'll try that quick
<oerheks> i would wait, not using -d
<BluesKaj> lalitmee, 20.04, but I did a clean install
<Bluewolf> oerheks: shift or esc didn't work either :(
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oerheks> it should .. tap it repeatedly?
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I'll try it 1 more time. But I'm really lost now.
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: some cases you might need to edit grub timeout
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Lemme try once more then I'll get back to you
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Nope didn't work. Came up with a black screen but no boot menu
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Sorry you were saying before?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: check your etc/default/grub and the values of grub timeout and grub timeout style
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Would you mind guiding me through that?
<Bluewolf> I'm not sure how to go about it
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: timeout style= menu timeout= 5 save, and sudo update-grub and reboot
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Enter that as is in terminal? - timeout style= menu timeout= 5 save
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: no, edit your etc/default/grub file with gedit
<lotuspsychje> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu
<lotuspsychje> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Sorry where do I find it?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: etc/default/grub
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Okay done i think.I'll reboot and return here
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: did you sudo update-grub?
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Yes I did. But the grub file I edited didn't save
<Bluewolf> Just rechecked
<Bluewolf> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hiddenGRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<Bluewolf> That's what it is npw
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: you need to open the file in admin mode, in nautilus ctrl + l and admin:///
<EriC^> you need sudo -H gedit /etc/default/grub
<Bluewolf> EriC^: Thank you
<Bluewolf> But it still didn't save
<EriC^> what happens when you attempt to save
<Bluewolf> EriC^: It saves. When I run the command again, the changes are saved
<Bluewolf> I've updated grub
<Bluewolf> So now to restart?
<Bluewolf> Okay. The boot menu appears, but the windows partition doesn't.
<Bluewolf> But the windows disk is there
<g3poandlsl> what package/script modifies /etc/os-release for point releases?
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: dpkg -S /etc/os-release
<g3poandlsl> EriC^, thanks
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: no problem
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: The grub menu appears, absent the Windows 10 option
<EriC^> Bluewolf: can you paste "(ls /sys/firware/efi; sudo parted -ls) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> Bluewolf: can you paste "(ls /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -ls) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bluewolf> okay
<Bluewolf> EriC^: https://termbin.com/qozb
<EriC^> Bluewolf: ubuntu is installed in uefi mode, windows is in legacy mode, so it wont pick it up
<EriC^> you can reinstall or convert one of them so the booting modes match
<Bluewolf> EriC^: Re-installing Ubuntu works better. But I'm not sure how to specify legacy installation
<EriC^> Bluewolf: you have to boot the usb in legacy mode, usually in the boot menu there will be 2 usb enties, USB UEFI and just USB: name here, use the latter for legacy mode
<EriC^> you'll know it worked if you get a neat menu in the middle and not a black/white grub menu which uefi typically uses for the installer
<EriC^> at least in the earlier ubuntu versions that was the case unless they've changed recently
<Bluewolf> EriC^: I don't recall neat menus during start up. But I do recall the different usb types
<Bluewolf> EriC^: I'm not used to this whole UEFI and Legacy. I upgraded to newer hardware. It makes a lot more sense now
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> Bluewolf: also make sure in the bios csm legacy is enabled and uefi is disabled
<EriC^> csm legacy is just the legacy compatibility that uefi has
<Bluewolf> EriC^: I think that was done by the guy who helped me put it together. I recall him stating not to use sata 0 and 1 (As I had normally done) but rather the other two which supported legacy
<Bluewolf> EriC^ I will check and get beck here on the live usb
<Bluewolf> thanks
<Bluewolf> EriC^: OKay I've booted in the legacy USB. I checked the Bios.  Storage boot option control and Other PCI are set to UEFI
<Bluewolf> But I've had 18.04 alongside windows as it is so I assume it is fine
<Bluewolf> EriC^: So I'll go ahead with the reinstall "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" - Does that mean the boot loader will be put onto the windows drive automatically?
<ExtraSteve> I've uncommented the deb-src lines in my sources.list file, but I still get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PXdhXGyPhn/
<ExtraSteve> Am I doing something wrong?
<ExtraSteve> Here's my sources.list file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBV9dhzn7q/
<ExtraSteve> I also ran a "sudo apt-get update"
<ioria> ExtraSteve, there's no 7.4 on bionic; it uses 7.2 (and you don't need sudo to get the source)
<ExtraSteve> Oh
<ExtraSteve> When I do an apt-cache search php7.4 it shows up
<ExtraSteve> But the source isn't avaialbe?
<ioria> ExtraSteve, ther's no 7.4 on bionic as far as  i know
<ExtraSteve> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZqvK4BhmdT/
<ExtraSteve> Unless that's somehow coming from a different repo in my sources.list...
<ExtraSteve> How do I find out which repo it's coming from?
<lotuspsychje> apt policy packagename
<ioria> ExtraSteve, that is from a ppa not from a repo
<ExtraSteve> ah ha!
<ioria> ExtraSteve, you added on purpose an external ppa
<ExtraSteve> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu
<ExtraSteve> That's where it came from
<ioria> ExtraSteve, yes, i know; ask him the source
<ExtraSteve> So I need to find ondrej and ask him for the source for 7.4, eh? I don't suppose he comes around here, does he?
<Bluewolf> EriC^: I've finished the installation and everything works. Thank you so much!
<ExtraSteve> ooh, the ppa didn't have deb-src enabled
 * ExtraSteve updates
<ExtraSteve> Yay, it works
<ExtraSteve> Thanks ioria
<ioria> ExtraSteve, ok
<Bluewolf> tatertotz: oerheks: aiena: lotuspsychje: I've resolved the issue which was due to my lack of knowledge between UEFI and Legacy installations. Sorry for frustration caused (It was worse my end) and thank you very much for your time and patience. Have a good day and stay safe.
<eelstrebor> i've been searching for an answer but can't find any solution to multiple log entries: Unknown group "power" in message bus configuration file
<eelstrebor> it's a dbus-daemon message
<The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a way to install linux kernel 5.8 on ubuntu 20.04 with secure boot on?
<leftyfb> The_LoudSpeaker: no way tha is supported here. Why do you need 5.8 and secure boot?
<The_LoudSpeaker> leftyfb: i need 5 8 for my AMD chip. And secure boot just because I like it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *5.8
<leftyfb> The_LoudSpeaker: you have an AMD chip that requires a kernel that was released a little over a week ago?
<The_LoudSpeaker> That brings me to:
<The_LoudSpeaker> I installed ubuntu 20.04 on my laptop which has amd ryzen 5 4500u and the brightness cannot be changed for some reason. Whatever I set it to it's always at full.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am doing a apt upgrade rn. Will let you know if I face same problem after upgrade.
<luna_> No Daily Groovy image today?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | luna_
<ubottu> luna_: Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<luna_> leftyfb: oh alright thanks
<luna_> nope cf-python is broken
<leftyfb> luna_: again, please keep discussions about unreleased and unsupported versions of ubuntu in #ubuntu+1
<user01> hi i have a usb mic . . . is there a way to hear my voice real time in my headphones during conference meetings?
<EriC^> Bluewolf: good to hear, no problem
<HayashiEsme> Hello, I'm trying to sync my gpg key to key to hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 via Passwords and Keys but the UI seems to not accept this. Am I doing something wrong?
<HayashiEsme> Or is there some sort of command line version of this I can avoid
<HayashiEsme> so I can avoid this UI*
<tomreyn> HayashiEsme: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key KEYID
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether this keyserver accepts key updates this way, though.
<tomreyn> also, nowadays, you may prefer https://keys.openpgp.org
<HayashiEsme> Cheers! tomreyn
<tomreyn> You're welcome, HayashiEsme. Note there's also #gnupg if you have more gpg questions.
<HayashiEsme> Good to know, I'll remember to look similar places up!
<tomreyn> !alis | HayashiEsme
<ubottu> HayashiEsme: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<HayashiEsme> You're the best tomreyn !
<tomreyn> ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<HayashiEsme> ^
<HayashiEsme> !cookie | tomreyn
 * tomreyn nom nom nom
<HayashiEsme> Y'all are showing me the coolest bots
<billybigrigger> any zfs users tried to update their system today?
<billybigrigger> zfsutils-linux and zfs-zed are failing
<Jonecir> Hello, I recently switched my ISP provider and now I'm experiencing the following error on my Ubuntu 18.04 LTS: "Your connection was interrupted. A network change was detected. ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED"
<Jonecir> I have already replaced my modem, but the problem continues
<Jonecir> Today I plugged a Windows machine on my network and it runs just nice, no issues at all
<Jonecir> I would appreciate some help to try to fix this issue
<pavlos> Jonecir: are you running a docker container?
<Jonecir> pavlos: I'm not sure
<billybigrigger> any zfs gurus around? i just migrated a pool from a freebsd vm to a 20.04LTS vm, everything seems fine except for today i'm getting errors about a dataset not mounting properly, but the data is there, and zfs unmount pool/dataset says "cannot unmount pool/dataset is not mounted"
<Jonecir> pavlos: I just read about the definition of a docker container. By what I understood, I'm not using it
<billybigrigger> i found out about this error when i tried to run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and zfsutils-linux failed to update
<pavlos> Jonecir: maybe you need to disable ipv6 ... sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<Jonecir> pavlos: I disabled IPV6 and restarted the network. Same problem.
<emiellr> Hi, is this the right place to ask for some help with Ubuntu problems?
<Jonecir> pavlos: however, looking at the GUI Tool, it shows IPV6 a automatcally. However, the entire GUI is disabled, I cannot edit
<sarnold> emiellr: yeah :)
<emiellr> Ok thanks, because I imaged my dual boot from a non-nvme m.2 to one that has nvme, and now only windows can boot and Ubuntu says it can't find the boot drive with it's uuid
<emiellr> I presume FSTAB has the UUID from the old m.2 drive still in it?
<emiellr> BTW, when I switch the storage controller from Intel RST back to AHCI, windows won't boot but ubuntu will
<emiellr> Should I make windows use good ol' AHCI and keep ubuntu as is?
<pavlos> Jonecir: does this command, "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" output 1 ?
<sarnold> emiellr: I think that runs the risk of negating the purchase of the nvme, though? I know nothing about intel rst :(
<Jonecir> pavlos: it shows 1
<pavlos> Jonecir: so ipv6 is disabled but you still get that error
<Jonecir> pavlos: yes, still the same error
<pavlos> can you reboot 18.04 (instead of just restarting network
<emiellr> sarnold Does AHCI or rst matter at all though?
<Jonecir> pavlos: yes, will do it
<emiellr> sarnold nvm, it deffinitely matters
<sarnold> emiellr: yeah, it matters :(
<nbusrone> anyone familiar with bash or other code ? because I want to set my monitor to turn off base on idle time.I need a script to do that.
<emiellr> sarnold my bios only gives me the option of Intel RST or AHCI, so I guess I have to switch Ubuntu from AHCI to RST some way
<sarnold> emiellr: ~15-ish years ago, you had to set those things to ahci to get good performance, and the older legacy / sata / etc settings were the slow ones -- now I'm wondering if the ahci is the current 'slow one' :)
<emiellr> sarnold How the turntables, right?
<sarnold> nbusrone: man xset, look for dpms
<sarnold> emiellr: lol yes
<nbusrone> sarnold : what is the different with xprintidle ?
<sarnold> emiellr: my *guess* -- turn on the rst, boot to a live installer stick, use the 'rescue' option, chroot into the system configuration, and then run dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64  to try to re-do the grub end of things..
<emiellr> sarnold I've tried a live disk in RST mode, but then the whole disk just doesn't show up in anything, not even lspci, lsblk, fdisk, dev folder
<sarnold> nbusrone: xset dpms lets you configure the x server to turn off the screen after a certain idle time
<nbusrone> sarnold : i found the code for it but not sure how to triffer it using xprintidle "xset dpms force off"
<sarnold> nbusrone: if you use xprintidle you'd have to have a program constantly running, which runs this thing every few seconds or every few minutes or whatever, and then finally --- it'd use xset dpms to actually turn the monitor off.
<sarnold> emiellr: yikes :(( this one's way out of my experience, sorry :(
<emiellr> sarnold thanks for the help anyway <3
<sarnold> <3 good luck :) and if you come to a solution I'd be curious to hear it, I've heard about machines with optane cches before, and it feels likely to become more common in time..
<nbusrone> sarnold : so xset can set the timer to force x serverto shutdown the monitor ?
<Jonecir> pavlos: just rebooted and tested. Same problem (A network change was detected.).
<sarnold> nbusrone: yes; run 'xset q' to see the current settings; then run 'xset dpms 10 20 30'  and then leave the system alone for a while :) note what happens after ten seconds, twenty seconds, and thirty seconds..
<emiellr> sarnold I will keep ya posted
<emiellr> sarnold You don't accidentally think I have optane do you? I just have a samsung 970 evo 500gb
<nbusrone> sarnold : man xset q https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XwKQnqBnQS/
<sarnold> emiellr: I just happened to see optane cache mentioned in the intel rst docs I found
<sarnold> nbusrone:   Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
<sarnold> nbusrone: so it looks like you're current configured to never suspend, sleep, or turn off, the screen
<nbusrone> sarnold : I did set to turn off the screen 15 minutes
<nbusrone> sarnold : so how do I trigger it to have a timer ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: try: xset dpms 10 20 30
<nbusrone> sarnold : "xset dpms force off" will totally off the screen
<sarnold> nbusrone: that will tell you which modes your monitor can use
<nbusrone> sarnold : by setting "xset dpms 10 20 30" at terminal the monitor auto turn off .What is the value for 10 20 30 ?
<nbusrone> sarnold : minutes or second ? why 10 20 30  ?
<sarnold>                before the three modes are activated.  The first
<sarnold>                value given is for the `standby' mode, the second is
<sarnold>                for the `suspend' mode, and the third is for the
<sarnold>                `off' mode.  Setting these values implicitly enables
<nbusrone> sarnold : still don't understand , i did see DPMS (Energy Star):  Standby: 10    Suspend: 20    Off: 30.how do I reset back the value ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: you run 'xset dpms 0 0 0' to restore what you had before
<Jonecir> pavlos: any other tips?
<sarnold> nbusrone: or you run 'xset dpms 0 0 1200' or whatever
<nbusrone> sarnold : But what if I just want to Off the Screen only , 1200 is second ?
<sarnold> 'off' is the third number
<sarnold> oh, xset dpms 0 0 900 -- I forgot you wanted 15 minutes, not 20
<pavlos> Jonecir: you get that using chrome, right? can you try another browser?
<Jonecir> pavlos, no this problem also happens on other browsers like FireFox
<pavlos> Jonecir: your setup is: ISP --- router --- systems (win, 18.04, other)
<nbusrone> sarnold : Last question , after setting it , as for next restart do I need to type the same command again ?
<Jonecir> pavlos: yes, my PC is plugged (network cable) on my modem. I only have Ubuntu in this PC
<sarnold> nbusrone: yes; you'll need to run these commands somehow after every time you restart X11
<Jonecir> pavlos: as I explained, today I plugged another Win based PC, and it runs just fine, no issues at all. Only with my Ubuntu Linux PC, which is a NUC Intell I3 core
<nbusrone> sarnold : Any permanent  way ? I am using nvidia driver , which line I need to add to x11 conf to change ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: I'm not sure; I use an ~/.xsession file for these kinds of things, but that may or may not work for you
<nbusrone> sarnold : I will try and test , but what is the different between using xset dpms vs Settings>power>Blank Screen ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: that might do the same thing
<pavlos> Jonecir: could you restart your modem, then after it is up, restart 18.04 and test?
<nbusrone> sarnold : I don't think it's the same , by setting dpms is more like force shutdown the monitor but on Blank Screen trigger the gnome season service for gsd.power
<sarnold> nbusrone: oh, that'd make sense
<Hejkki> howdy. I have Nvidia GeForce on my new laptop and it works worse than my ~5-6 years old hp probook with games
<Hejkki> i have installed the closed source nvidia driver
<rap-god> did you download the drivers ?
<Hejkki> yes
<rap-god> well you should have gone with Radeon
<Hejkki> yea seems so
<rap-god> so wha gpu do you have ?
<rap-god> what*
<Hejkki> GeForce GTX 1650 Mobile / Max-Q
<rap-god> and what package did you install ?
<rap-god> driver package that is
<Hejkki> 440.100
<Hejkki> it was first on the list when i chose it
<rap-god> is your laptop optimus blah blah sth sth
<f476_> sorry for this question, im now on 18.04. sudo apt dist-ugrade dont update to 20.04.1. wait longer or use do-release-upgrade?
<Hejkki> i think so, it has intel graphics card also, but i have set in the settings that it only uses nvidia
<rap-god> well thing is the nvidia gpu will be used when connecting to a external monitor and intel gpu when running just the laptop display
<rap-god> but you can set it up to run in hybrid mode or sth
<Hejkki> glxinfo |grep -i "glx vendor"
<Hejkki> this shows no intel is in use
<rap-god> hmmmmm lemme use my braincells rlly quick
<Hejkki> only nvidia
<rap-god> did you search the arch wiki for suck problems
<rap-god> such*
<Hejkki> not yet
<rap-god> they usually have an answer for all
<Hejkki> :)
<rap-god> sth you could do is get the 450 drivers
<rap-god> and see if those work
<rap-god> and btw what kernel are you running ?
<Hejkki> 5.4.0-42-generic
<rap-god> hmmm yeah maybe you should try the 450 drivers and see if those work better but i think you will have to add them manually, i believe it is through a ppa
<Jonecir> pavlos: rebooted both Modem and PC. Same problem :-(
<Hejkki> glxgears with nvidia full screen 12747 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2549.272 FPS. I will reboot for intel only, and test if there is change
<tomreyn> f476_: release upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS are not supported / enabled, yet. you can do an upgrade nevertheless, using the -d option
<Hejkki> and then i change the driver to 450
<rap-god> ok i am waithing
<rap-god> waiting *
<pavlos> Jonecir: I'm out of ideas ... anyone else?
<Jonecir> pavlos: it's ok, thanks for your help
<rap-god> ahhh i love GNU/Linux soo much running a quick neofetch showed 0% cpu usage with 2 terminals open
<Jonecir> if anyone else could help with ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED, please do so
<rap-god> i bit more info would be appreciated
<rap-god> and just search the arch or gentoo wiki for the error, i bet my right nut they have a fix
<Hejkki> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.012 FPS with intel, so yes, there is a significant differentce, trying the 450 driver next
<Jonecir> every time I'm browsing, I get the ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED (a network change was detected)
<rap-god> hmmm yeah but then it could be a x or wayland problem
<rap-god> @Hejkki what de or wm and distro are you running ?
<Jonecir> rap-god: what kind of info do you need?
<Jonecir> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<rap-god> what did you do before the error occured
<Hejkki> rap-god: Ubuntu 20.04.1
<Hejkki> gnome
<Jonecir> I switched ISP
<rap-god> it is a wayland error you should honestly switch to kde or xfce or cinnamon, wayland is still a "baby" project so it has a lot of these errors
<Jonecir> rap-god: what you mean by "wayland"?
<rap-god> do a quick google search
<rap-god> at the basic level wayland is a display server protocol it is supposed to be more secure than X which is another display server protocol
<rap-god> but X is older so most things are made with it in mind like the nvidia drivers
<rap-god> X is older and more popular
<Jonecir> rap-god: so your suggestion is to switch to kde or xfce? Have no idea about htis
<Jonecir> *this
<rap-god> @Jonecir i wasnt talking on your topic m8 sorry for the confusion
<rap-god> i was talking about the guy who had a gtx 1660 and had bad performace
<rap-god> performance
<rap-god> *
<Jonecir> rap-god: ah ok, no problem
<Hejkki> why it says nvidia 440 is closed source but 450 is open source? Have they released it as open source?
<Hejkki> sorry, in spanish, but codigo abierto = open source https://www.dropbox.com/s/p2i3iqvwyc5roc8/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202020-08-12%2022-27-26.png?dl=0
<rap-god> mate i am sorry i am noob at irc i dont quite know what the hell i am doing but i do suggest taking your problem to reddit
<Hejkki> with the 450 driver: 30616 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6123.028 FPS
<rap-god> so is it better or ...
<rap-god> i am using the ST terminal and didnt patch it to scroll and can't see the results from before
<Hejkki> like 3x more than with the other nvidia driver :) But lemme try the game and get back
<rap-god> alright
<geosmile> On ubuntu, what apt do i need to fix this issue: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_regex
<Hejkki> on the game nothing changed. I get vertical lines when i move the map on Cities:Skylines
<Hejkki> or not lines, but... how to explain
<rap-god> yeah the problem is that gnome runs on wayland
<ioria> geosmile, i'd try with libboost-regex-dev
<Hejkki> seems like it cannot refresh quickly enough
<rap-god> you need to switch to X
<Hejkki> ok
<Hejkki> how can i do that? Can
<Hejkki> can't i have gnome with X on ubuntu? With gentoo i had it like that
<rap-god> you can have gnome with X
<Hejkki> great
<rap-god> you need to comment some lines in some config file
<rap-god> yes on wikipedia is stated that gnome has these supported platforms: Wayland and X11 and we are aiming to get to X11
<rap-god> Hejkki: why are you running ubuntu if you have installed a minimal and basic full control distro like Gentoo, just wondering
<Hejkki> i couldn't get nvidia working with gentoo
<rap-god> fair enough
<rap-god> you can try Pop Os they have nvidia support out of the gate
<Hejkki> 450 driver said no compatible devices found, and 440 driver didn't even compile
<Hejkki> in gentoo
<rap-god> damm, feels bad man
<rap-god> yeah give Pop Os a try
<Hejkki> :) Might do that
<Hejkki> btw... switching from wayland to xorg didn
<Hejkki> didn't help anything
<lotuspsychje> rap-god: please dont advice other derivatives in the ubuntu support channel
<Hejkki> i even got worse fps in glxgears in xorg than wayland
<rap-god> hmmm
<rap-god> Hejkki: try taking your problem to reddit
<Hejkki> yea
<Hejkki> thanks
<Hejkki> time for a sleep :)
<rap-god> hmmm goodnight m*
<rap-god> m8
<tatertotz> good night
<tripleb> How do I change my 20.04 desktop so that the icons are not locked to grid. the options are greyed out when R-clicking on the desktop.
<tripleb> sigh
<oerheks> icons on the desktop, is so 1999
<lotuspsychje> beam back to 1999 with dconf-editor to enable icons
<scott1> What's the appropriate installer if I want to install the desktop version but with a bare minimum install?
<scott1> As in I can install X myself, etc
<scott1> I did a a little research and it seems like maybe I would want to either use the minimalcd or the server edition
<lotuspsychje> scott1: what will be the purpose of your machine exactly afterwards?
<scott1> lotuspsychje: I'll still be using it as a desktop. I just have my own provisioning script which has everything I need already
<oerheks> scott1, so if you can install x yourself, you would know what iso to use?
<lotuspsychje> scott1: we have users that choose server as base, and then go install i3 or such to get things nice and light, is that what you want to achieve?
<scott1> oerheks: Sorry, not sure what you mean by that
<scott1> lotuspsychje: yeah that sounds about right
<elitecoder> I have a script running at shutdown via systemd that needs network access. Here's the systemd unit file: http://codepad.org/4OfHyXRk I'm getting this error when it tries to access the internet  reason: getaddrinfo EAI_AGAIN
<scott1> lotuspsychje: I just didn't know if the server install had other server-ish things on it that I wouldn't need. I saw some mentions of apache, etc in some docs i was reading
<lotuspsychje> scott1: you might share experiences in #i3 for howto's etc
<lotuspsychje> and/or #ubuntu-server
<scott1> well it's not specifically about i3, although that is what I happen to use for the wm. Just looking for something stripped down
<oerheks> elitecoder, Before=shutdown.target is enough, Before=shutdown.target halt.target seems wrong to me, 2 commands
<scott1> lotuspsychje: But can't hurt to ask. I'll hit up #ubuntu-server and #i3. Thanks for the help!
<oerheks> elitecoder, and last part; WantedBy=shutdown.target
<Mibix> I can not stop these smartd email alerts I keep getting "Device: /dev/sdl [SAT], 2 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors"  I have tried adding "/dev/sdl -l error -t -I 197 -i 197 -C 0 -M once -U 197+" to my smartd.conf file but I can't seem to get it to stop no matter what I have tried adding so many different things now heh any idea how to get it to stop alerting me?
<elitecoder> oerheks: What about it?
<elitecoder> oerheks: Oh put it there i see. I'll give it a try, i tried it before but there could have been another issue
<oerheks> elitecoder, i could be wrong, last line; WantedBy=final.target ...
<lotuspsychje> scott1: if you use ubuntu-desktop as base, you will get a lot of cleanup work and unwanted leftovers, so server might be a better choice
<tatertotz> Mibix: you would have had to knowingly or unknowingly configure any alerts right?
<elitecoder> oerheks: is final target before shutdown?
<scott1> lotuspsychje: Yeah exactly, want to avoid the clean up. Just wanted to make sure the server edition didn't have other things I didn't need since I'm not actually using it as a server haha
<Mibix> no smart alerts are just on by default once you set up mail on your ubuntu
<oerheks> elitecoder, yes?
<lotuspsychje> scott1: yeah, talk to the server guys about that, depending what you need of course, there might be a few things to purge
<elitecoder> oerheks: yes maybe no? lol ill see what happens
<Mibix> and i still want them on tatertotz i just want to disable them for this drive or for that error on this drive
<scott1> lotuspsychje: cool cool, thanks
<Mibix> omg i think i need to put it before the devicescan line
<Mibix> im a tard
<tatertotz> Mibix: oh so you do want to receive the alerts, just keep tinkering with it, in time you'll find the balance of just how much alerting you want
<elitecoder> oerheks: Getting Resource temporarily unavailable, but when i run it manually it worked fine.
<Mibix> tatertotz i was putting that line below the "DEVICESCAN -d removable -n standby -m root -M exec /usr/share/smartmontools/smartd-runner" line in the conf
<elitecoder> oerheks: will try a couple more times
<Mibix> and that makes it do everything to every drive
<Mibix> its interesting though because /dev/ names can change
<elitecoder> oerheks: looks like im still getting getaddrinfo EAI_AGAIN
<elitecoder> oerheks: I needed to add After=network-online.target
<elitecoder> oerheks: I guess so that it ran the script before it shtdown the network
<oerheks> oke, good find
<oerheks> lots of tutors online, not all gave me good tips :-(
<elitecoder> oerheks: thanks for lookin
<oerheks> now i want to know more :-D
<littlebit> hi people I have installed gitea and I'm trying to start the service but fails. looking at 'journalctl -u gitea' I get the following: https://dpaste.org/zhob
<oerheks> littlebit, and what guide did you follow? on what ubuntu version, maybe more details?
<tatertotz> littlebit: have you used gitea before?
<tatertotz> littlebit: or is this your first time using gitea?
<littlebit> hi people I have installed gitea and I'm trying to start the service but fails. looking at 'journalctl -u gitea' I get the following: https://dpaste.org/zhob
<geosmile> ubuntu 20.04lts -> in user@1000.service  - how does ssh-agent start automatically there?
<littlebit> tatertotz: this is my first time
<littlebit> oerheks: i use the following guide: https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/install-from-binary/
<littlebit> it must be something with the service
<oerheks> littlebit, and how does your service file look like? use paste.ubuntu.com to share
<oerheks> oh, and ubuntu version??
<littlebit> oerheks: here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nYt5gthHV7/
<oerheks> littlebit, oke that looks fine, did you started today with install?
<littlebit> yes
<oerheks> did you logout/login to make the gitea user alive?
<littlebit> after following everything on the installation instructions
<oerheks> and what is the output of; systemctl status gitea
<littlebit> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRkHr7vRV8/
<oerheks> your unit gives line #55 "ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/gitea web --config /etc/gitea/app.ini" ...  but this tutor says "ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/gitea web -c /etc/gitea/app.ini "  with -c, i guess it is the same as --config
<oerheks> https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-install-gitea-on-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> i wondder why; code=exited, status=2
<littlebit> oerheks: well one funny thing that I just did was that i rand the command 'gitea -c /etc/gitea/app.ini' and I got the error message telling me that it expected the user 'git' and not user 'root'
<oerheks> good spot
<leftyfb> ok, can someone tell me if I'm misunderstanding this? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/v5zyTtxcF4/  6x the set limit?
<geosmile> is there a way to share .ssh/config between multiple users?
<leftyfb> geosmile: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<leftyfb> geosmile: other than that, not safely, no
<geosmile> if a group wants to sync their ssh_config?
<geosmile> ~/.ssh/config
<leftyfb> geosmile: ansible/github
<sarnold> leftyfb: try lsof | grep -c "  mem  "
<leftyfb> geosmile: or, I think you can specify an include. So create a shared config somewhere that they all include
<DarkTrick> How would I get vlc debug symbols to work ? I tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Installing_debug_symbols_manually, but it didn't help
<leftyfb> TIL: ssh_config Includes which is going to make my life a lot more organized now but also going to create more work updating some developer ansible roles
<boxrick> Hey
<boxrick> I have an Ubuntu 18.04 LTS system, it has no //var/log/auth.log file ( systemd obviously replaces it ). But I have a number of things that rely on auth.log ( fail2ban // denyhosts )
<boxrick> Any recommendations to fix?
<boxrick> This is a personal server thats currently sat on the internet and is getting smashed and obviously a huge btmp file, I want to enable a service to largely go and forget.
<bindi> boxrick: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/268357/how-to-configure-fail2ban-with-systemd-journal
<bindi> i'm pretty sure if you install fail2ban from the repos, it will work as intended
<bindi> you can confirm by checking if your conf file matches what the link says
<boxrick> Seems it still gets upset, I guess a version issue.
<boxrick> The post also mentions installing rsyslog...
<boxrick> I guess thats an option
<sarnold> boxrick: how about /var/log/auth.log?
<boxrick> After installing rsyslog /var/log/auth.log has sprung to life, that should do for my purposes I think!
<boxrick> Cheers for the pointers guys :)
<boxrick> I think denyhosts is pretty close to exactly what I need now auth.log is working.
<boxrick> Nothing too complex and a central blocklist suits me perfectly.
<tatertotz> 0
<matsaman> 1
<TheirLicense> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<matsaman> TheirLicense: will do!
<jeremy31> matsaman: don't do it
<matsaman> too late, I already bought two volume licenses
<matsaman> I don't want to be unlicensed!
<kk4ewt> matsaman; that is spam, you already have a license
<azizLIGHT> how do i read the full text of a notification from the tray without removing it from notification tray
<matsaman> kk4ewt: I have two, volume
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, just open the notification area thingy?
<matsaman> azizLIGHT: much better thank you aziz
<sarnold> <3
<azizLIGHT> oerheks: its a long notification whose text i cannot see in full
<azizLIGHT> in the notification thing
<azizLIGHT> its cutoff because its so long
<tatertotz> post a screen shot to imgur.com
<azizLIGHT> it looks like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/x9t66.png
<tatertotz> which is not responding
<azizLIGHT> i dont understand what you just said
<tatertotz> that means you wouldn't understand those notifications either, just get rid of the notifications
<oerheks> i ave no clue howto show the full notify message..
<oerheks> you might call it a bug
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: dismiss those notifications
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: https://askubuntu.com/questions/339702/network-service-discovery-disabled-what-does-this-mean-for-me
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: that's what the full message is
<aum> when logging into a recent ubuntu machine over ssh, running vim, and typing 'o' or 'i' commands, I get spurious characters on the terminal that only go away when I exit interactive mode and ctrl-L to redraw. On both local and remote machines, TERM is set to xterm-256color. Any ideas?
<sarnold> aum: the usual problem is running screen or tmux on one of the hosts with an incorrect TERM setting
<sarnold> aum: any screen or tmux in use?
<jayjo> on my ubuntu desktop installation, each time I try to update software using the "Software Updater" the option to update a 3KB lvvm update is not selectable, and has been in the update list since prior to a dist upgrade. Has anyone heard of anything similar to this? Doesn't seem to impact day to day operations
<aum> sarnold, screen is not running, nor is tmux
<aum> I only get the problem when ssh'ing into Ubuntu 20 workstations. The Ubuntu 18 ones don't do that
<aum> also, ':set encoding' in vim returns utf-8 on both local and remote machines
<azizLIGHT> tatertotz: thats an example its not my notification. i want to see full text of the whole notification like in those that are cutoff
<azizLIGHT> oerheks: me thinks its a bug too
<azizLIGHT> should be able to see the whole text of notification, like on android you can swipe to expand and see the whole thing in the tray
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: file a bug report and wait on a fix to come in 20.04.2 or .3 or .4 or 21.10 or whatever
<azizLIGHT> that seems optimistic
<azizLIGHT> but sure
#ubuntu 2020-08-13
<azizLIGHT> looks like its been filed in gnome bugzilla since 2016 so very optimistic
<azizLIGHT> at least they know about it
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: things take time..it'll eventually get fixed
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: it doesn't seem to have any negative impact on your use case or usage, so in time you will be able to view the entire thing
<azizLIGHT> seems like a design oversight
<tatertotz> azizLIGHT: what make/model porsche do you own?
<azizLIGHT> how is that relevant to ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> temporary solution with some grepping: dbus-monitor "interface='org.freedesktop.Notifications'"
<azizLIGHT> youd have to store to file because notifications arent stored anywhere either by gnome
<tatertotz> the logs don't contain the same notification?
<tatertotz> interesting
<tatertotz> everything is so large in your screen shot..almost like you run a 800x600 or 1024x768 desktop resolution
<depe> Https://google.com
<depe> Hi guys, I have a problem with my ubuntu distro. Basically today I've upgraded it, and now when I turn on the display goes crazy when I boot it. I took a simple video of the problem, if you want to see it https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ
<ducasse> depe: don't be cute, please
<depe> gg man
<oerheks> silly troll
<dfdf> are there plans to finally throw away firefox from the default install?
<dfdf> it should be decided soon as mozilla basically laid off their security team
<oerheks> dfdf, no.
<dfdf> is there any reason ubuntu still doesn't allow browser selection?
<dfdf> or drags that piece of software from release to release
<tatertotz> dfdf: my ubuntu allows me to use any browser i choose to install
<tatertotz> dfdf: yours does NOT?
<tatertotz> dfdf: opera chrome dolphin
<dfdf> I tried 19.10 and it has firefox
<oerheks> dfdf tons of choise, this is not windows...
<dfdf> haven't tried 20.04
<tatertotz> dfdf: sounds more like you don't really know how to add/remove software
<matsaman> dfdf: it comes with a browser ... that you can replace
<oerheks> this is a too simple rant.
<dfdf> why not provide a good browser by default?
<oerheks> we do. you just don't like it.
<leftyfb> dfdf: install something else
<leftyfb> dfdf: then go into default applications and change the default
<leftyfb> dfdf: good luck
<tatertotz> dfdf: why not install the preferred browser?
<dfdf> what is the preferred browser?
<leftyfb> dfdf: go pick whatever you like
<oerheks> answer that yourself?
<tatertotz> omg
<leftyfb> dfdf: good luck
<sarnold> dfdf: first, do-release-upgrade to get to a supported release; second, apt install qutebrowser, knock yourself out :)
<oerheks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dfdf> what is the reason firefox is preinstalled?
<tatertotz> because it is
<tatertotz> ISO's are already signed, sealed and delivered/distributed
<sonicwind> as I recall, it was the preferred browser in their last survey results
<oerheks> because .. opensource?
<leftyfb> dfdf: this is a support channel. If you have a support question, please ask your question in detail, preferably with any error messages. If you do not have any support questions, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> is there any ubuntu support question in this?
<dfdf> i'm asking if there will be any reaction on that incident: https://twitter.com/MichalPurzynski/status/1293220570885062657
<leftyfb> dfdf: this isn't the place for that. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> answered.
<alegarod> Hi. My Ubuntu Server kernel hasn't been updated by apt for a few weeks. Current installed version is 5.4.0-42-generic. Is that the version I should have?
<k_sze> Has anybody experienced weird mouse scroll behaviour in Ubuntu 18.04 (x86-64) where using the mouse scroll wheel would sometimes cause the page to scroll all the way to the bottom?
<alegarod> Sorry, didn't mention Ubuntu Server version. Is 20.04.
<rjwiii> k_sze: you need a new mouse ... :)
<k_sze> I don't think it's a problem with my mouse.
<k_sze> It's not like my mouse is issuing scroll events too quickly or something like that.
<k_sze> scrolling in games still work as expected.
<rjwiii> k_sze: you'd be surprised
<k_sze> It's that at least some applications seem to respond weirdly. VS Code is definitely one of them. I can't remember whether Firefox does the same.
<rjwiii> k_sze: mice fail in weird ways ... have you tried a different mouse?
<k_sze> My laptop also has a trackpad. If I can reproduce the same weird scrolling behaviour using the trackpad, then I know the problem is not with my mouse per se.
<k_sze> I just don't use my trackpad enough to notice. I'll try more often.
<rjwiii> k_sze: try a different mouse ... g
<alegarod> Hi. Ubuntu Server 20.04 kernel hasn't been updated by apt for a few weeks. Current installed version is 5.4.0-42-generic #46. Is that the expected version? "apt policy linux-generic" already shows 5.4.0.42.46 for Canditate version.
<retran> alegarod, I wonder if there's a place on the web you can check?
<EriC^> !info linux-generic | alegarod
<ubottu> alegarod: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.42.46 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 17 kB
<EriC^> it'sthe latest
<alegarod> @retran: I checked in https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ that latest 5.4 version is 5.4.58 However, latest version provided by apt is usually lower. Thanks.
<alegarod> @ubottu. Ok, thanks. :) I wonder why this time it has taken longer. 5.4.42 is from 2020-05-20.
<Hejkki> libdvd-pkg: `apt-get check` failed, you may have broken packages. Aborting...
<Hejkki> how to fix? :\
<Hejkki> trying to install woeusb
<EriC^> Hejkki: sudo apt-get install -f
<Hejkki> EriC^: it just removes the woeusb, it does not install the dependencies
<Hejkki> it depends on libwxgtk3.0-0v5 which does not exist
<Hejkki> :o
<Hejkki> 08:30 < Hejkki> EriC^: it just removes the woeusb, it does not install the dependencies
<Hejkki> 08:31 < Hejkki> it depends on libwxgtk3.0-0v5 which does not exist
<Hejkki> welcome back, EriC^^  ;)
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> !info woeusb
<ubottu> Package woeusb does not exist in focal
<Hejkki> yea, true
<EriC^^> perhaps use a snap if you trust the developer?
<EriC^^> https://snapcraft.io/woe-usb
<Hejkki> i followed this guide for 20.04 https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<Hejkki> ok, i will do that
<EriC^^> are you making a uefi-compatible windows usb?
<EriC^^> cause you can easily make it yourself if you'll only be using it in uefi mode
<Hejkki> dunno, i think the old laptop isn
<Hejkki> isn't uefi
<Hejkki> but yes, windows usb
<EriC^^> aha
<retran> it's over 10 yo?
<Hejkki> nope
<Hejkki> around 6-7
<Hejkki> ok, i managed to install it using snap, but... sudo woe-usb.woeusbgui says mkdir: cannot create directory '/run/user/0': Permission denied
<Hejkki> it also says 09:50:34: Error: Unable to initialize GTK+, is DISPLAY set properly?
<Hejkki> over 2 years old bug and nothing done for that?
<Hejkki> giving up, booting my other laptop to windows
<retran> snaps suck?
<josya> command
<Dovid> Hi. I am new to ubuntu packages. If I see a package that I need (for instance https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ipmitool). I tried apt install impitool and it's coming back with "E: Unable to locate package impitool" is it becuase I dont have a repo enabled?
<teasd> Got a bit of a problem with the Ubuntu 20.04 Server installation. I'm trying to install it on a VMware virtual machine, but eventually the installation process hangs indefinitely at "configuring multipath". https://i.imgur.com/lN5rfSK.png Anyone as an idea what I can do?
<kre10> hey guys, how are you :)  Can you please help me with something? I'm searching for TVHeadend for ubuntu focal(raspberry 4, ubuntu 64).
<bindi> Dovid: it seems you mistyped ipmitool into impitool
<prominentpotato> @Dovid apt install impitool <- typo
<Dovid> bindi: TY
<Dovid> prominentpotato:TY
<teasd> Works without LVM. Couldn't get it to complete installation with LVM...
<rbnm> Hi! Grub problem at new install on dual boot. Windows made the EFI partition with NTFS and grub2 doesn't recognize it as EFI and I think grub2 doesn't work on NTFS EFI partition. Which would be the best solution? Reformat EFI with VFAT and recopy its contents? If I do that I would be able to boot windows again? Thanks.
<JohnGavr> rbnm, https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<JohnGavr> boot ubuntu, mount the windows partition
<JohnGavr> run sudo os-prober and then update grub
<rbnm> The question was: grub-install on NTFS EFI partition doesn't work. I think grub2 doesn't support NTFS on EFI. And now Windows makes NTFS EFI parts.
<Mat63> ni
<Mat63> hi
<Mat63> I try with alt + xxx and nothing happens
<Mat63> I don't want to combine other keys, maybe my screen locks
<oerheks> rbnm, ntfs?
<oerheks> read the UEFI manual, fat32
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rbnm> thanks ubottu oerheks JohnGavr I will reformat the NTFS partition to fat32. I hope I won't have to reinstall windows if I recopy all the files...
<JohnGavr> reformat the ntfs partition to fat32? very risky
<oerheks> i think you need reinstall.. why did you change it to ntfs? oh, i don't want to know
<rbnm> I meant the EFI part to fat32. Now windows 10 makes it NTFS. It's not the fisrt time I found this problem. I found some BIOS that also don't support NTFS EFI with computer with early adoption of UEFI
<oerheks> no, windows does not.  good luck with reinstall
<jil> hi
<jil> I'm trying to secure my computer and checking ports with `ss -ua`.  I see a 0.0.0.0:bootpc and wonder if this is standard on local personall laptop ?
<tatertotz> do you know what you're doing?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<NoImNotNineVolt> so i've got an ubuntu server 20.04 vm that i just added a graphical environment to (don't ask) and upon gnome login i'm presented with some kind of dialog about livepatch that obscures the desktop.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, nm, there's a next button in the corner. apparently i _don't_ have to sign up for livepatch.
<NoImNotNineVolt> nm
<marcoagpinto> hello
<marcoagpinto> I installed a fresh VM with 20.04.1
<marcoagpinto> I tried to install the Tor Browser, but Ubuntu no longer executes .xz files
<marcoagpinto> how do I do it?
<rjwiii>  marcoagpinto: it may be a compressed file ... you may need to un-tar it first ...
<marcoagpinto> rjwiii: I installed it on 18.04 a year or so ago and just had to double-click in it
<marcoagpinto> now it opens as an archive
<rjwiii> marcoagpinto: extract it, then cd to the new directory ... there should be a README file in there somewhere ...
<marcoagpinto> I installed on 18.04 a year or so ago
<marcoagpinto> and there is no README file
<marcoagpinto> I extracted it
<nbusrone> how do I run a bash script on start up ?
<nbusrone> I created a script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vSfBc7wgc7/ then chmod 774
<EriC^^> nbusrone: startup apps program
<nbusrone> Add a service on 'gedit /etc/systemd/system/turnoffmonitor.service' https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zmqMtNKD7b/
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : how do I add at startup apps ?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: there's a program called startup
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : First is my script run on terminal command correctly ?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vSfBc7wgc7/
<EriC^^> nbusrone: that's when your user logs in though it'll run, not when the login screen appears
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : I need to know my script correct or not.
<EriC^^> nbusrone: i dunno about the xset command, but echo only echos
<EriC^^> nbusrone: dont you have the command to reverse it?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : i know nothing about bash :(
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : how should I write ?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : but when I excute it'll run on terminal but on bash how to code to run on terminal ?
<dbristow> 18.04.5 is supposed to be released today.
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : any help really appreciated
<RERO25> Hi
<RERO25> I need help
<RERO25> hi
<RERO25> hello
<lotuspsychje> !ask | RERO25
<ubottu> RERO25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RERO25> I have bad sound quality on my system, when the volume is high
<RERO25> i use pulseEffects to equalize the sound to make it treble, bcs my headphones are bass boosted and can't change that
<RERO25> so when i use pulseEffects, and play music in slightly high volume it starts distorting
<Sven_vB> sounds like it could well be one of the hardware components reaching its audio level limit.
<CoolerX> I am getting a crash while trying to install ubuntu 20.04 in virtualbox
<CoolerX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1880277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1880344 in Cubic release "duplicate for #1880277 Cubic Experimental - Ubiquity crashes during installation of a customized ISO" [High,Fix released]
<CoolerX> The error report shows ubiquity as the executable path
<CoolerX> it mentions ubiquity in a few places
<CoolerX> how can I resolve this?
<CoolerX> actually hold on I need to restart
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> Why would an application not register me clicking it?
<prominentpotato> p0a Either there's no click handler, it throws an error before something that lets you notice it was clicked happens or you've got an element above the click target that intercepts the click.
<prominentpotato> Ah, wait, wrong channel.
<prominentpotato> The missing handler could be the cause anyway.
<p0a> prominentpotato: Something is up, not sure what. I am using virtualbox from ubuntu repo
<p0a> and using a pen, not a mouse
<prominentpotato> Never did that, but have you tried changing a setting under System > Pointing Device to something else?
<p0a> will give it a try, thank you prominentpotato
<rr123> i installed gcc-10 and update-alternatives to it, but the manpage of gcc stays gcc-9, what's the proper way to sync manpage when update-alternatives happened?
<Vision> What does systemd-resolved do?  Like why is it running by default taking up port 53?
<Vision> I know it's DNS but... I use external DNS
<pavlos> Vision: provides name resolution to local apps via D-Bus. If it cannot resolve, it goes to your external DNS
<Vision> hmm.
<Vision> fair enough :)
<leftyfb> Vision: you should leave it. It's also DNS caching. You can see your external DNS configured with "systemd-resolve --status|grep "DNS Servers""
<Vision> leftyfb: well, a docker project I'm wanting to use (for web development) involves running its own DNS server
<Vision> easy enough to disable the resolved but... just didn't know why it was there in the first place
<ddssss> hello, i have some issue with my ubuntu 17.04 server, i am not able to ssh to it and i currently have IPMI session to connect to my server. Once i connect to my server, i do "ip a" and that main interface is down, so i try something like ip link set dev eno1 up, it goes up, but i guess there is no ipv4 assigned to it
<ddssss> i checked my interfaces file and it has iface eno1 inet dhcp in it, and i can't ping any site
<leftyfb> !eol | ddssss
<ubottu> ddssss: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> ddssss: Ubuntu 17.04 went EOL 3 years ago
<ddssss> oh, so can this has something to do with the server being down atm?
<ddssss> i mean not connecting to the internet etc
<leftyfb> ddssss: unlikely, but we generally do not support EOL releases
<ddssss> i wonder what does it mean when i am on my IPMI session and i do lsb_release -a and i see KALI GNU/Rolling
<ddssss> shouldn't I see Ubuntu there?
<ddssss> as usual i mean
<leftyfb> ddssss: ddssss then you are not running a supported release of Ubuntu at all. You're running #kali
<leftyfb> !kali | ddssss
<ubottu> ddssss: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ddssss> i am not ssh in my server, i am just in my IPMI session and hit "ctrl+alt+f1" to see that screen
<ddssss> last time i checked i had ubuntu on and i am sure i installed it myself, odd..
<ddssss> hm
<leftyfb> ddssss: please /join #kali-linux for support
<leftyfb> ddssss: also maybe your hosted services provider
<ddssss> sure will do, but i checked my control panel and it explicitly stated Ubuntu in there
<leftyfb> ddssss: contact your hosted services provider
<ddssss> I've done that a couple of times and since my server is unmanaged so all they tell me is to either check the HDD state and if it's not going fine, I need to reinstall OS
<leftyfb> ddssss: with so many unanswered questions and lack of support, I would install Ubuntu 20.04 on it
<ddssss> I somehow suspect the HDD to be the issue, server was running fine till it went down for me being late in my payment invoice and it never came boot up normally since that downtime
<leftyfb> ddssss: good luck
<ddssss> i would but i guess i can't do much atm, i don't even see ubuntu, it's odd, but it's first time for me to ssh to my server via the IDRAC ipmi session.
<ddssss> thanks
<pyzozord> Hello I see a massive directory in /var/lib/snapd - 3.7GB, can I clean that up? I can see inside /var/lib/snapd/snaps mmultiple versions of many programs each taking 100+ mbs
<CuChulaind> hello. lsblk lists /dev/sda3 as having 837.1GB then underneath it lists ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv with 200G, does this mean that I am only using 200 of the 837GB?
<snake-venom> i am trying to clone git rep on my local Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS machine. server admin setup public key , and asking me to clone via pvt key path ..
<snake-venom> this command says " unknown option: -i "  git -i '/home/me_user/.ssh/onexone' clone git@33.33.33.33:newsystem
<snake-venom> but i am using git on my machine..
<courrier> Hello! I'm using ImageMagick 6.9.10-23 (default for 20.04) ... look at this, how is that final resolution possible? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XkQNNgQkgy/
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, no
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: okay
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, I am ssh'd into the device
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: and the device is connected to the internet?
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, yes
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: in terminal>       df -h|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<CuChulaind> https://termbin.com/elig
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: or just understand that the url/link shows a less doubt filled way for you to know what "you're using" from a disk capacity perspective
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, that doesn't list my sda3
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, https://termbin.com/qces
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: i don't see that you have 800GB anywhere
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: did you run this on the correct computer?
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: in terminal>       lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, see: https://termbin.com/qces
<CuChulaind>   which shows the 837.1G
<CuChulaind> under sda3
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: looks to me your disk is at most about 200GB
<CuChulaind> but the LVM is only 200 GB
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, then what is the 837G?
<jayjo> in the software updater under "Other updates" I have LLVM C++ Standard Library 3KB that has been in the update list for nearly one year, through major dist upgrades, but cannot be selected or updated. Is there a way to fix this?
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: oh now i see your disk and logical volume size of approx 200GB
<snake-venom> i want to install GitExtensions but did not find any tutorial to install it on my ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS
<snake-venom> any reference Please
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: none the less you have 174G "available"
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: and 13GB "used"
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, how's that out of the 831G?
<CuChulaind> sda shows 838.1 total available, 1G for boot
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: your disk is 800+GB capacity, but you are not able to realize that space
<CuChulaind> tatertotz, why not?
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: you have 174G "available"
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: and 13GB "used"
<CuChulaind> why is it showing up, but not available?
<jelly> CuChulaind, because there's lots of space in LVM VG that's not allocated to a LV.  you need to grow the LV and the filesystem for /
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: it's how the disk was provisioned for use
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: also realize you're looking at lsblk instead of https://termbin.com/elig
<CuChulaind> I did this via the fresh install that I allowed it to use the whole disk
<CuChulaind> lvmdiskscan: https://termbin.com/d31u
<tatertotz> CuChulaind: this is what space you actually have to work with https://termbin.com/elig
<CuChulaind> jelly, how do I grow it?
<jelly> CuChulaind, this is good, because it allows for more flexibility.  This way, you can resize the LV when you need it, you can create snapshots, you can create temprorary new LVs and filesystems and delete them later
<CuChulaind> Or rather how do I do a re-install of this fresh OS to take advantage of the entire drive?
<CuChulaind> jelly indeed, but for now I want / need to grow the current lvm to bigger than 200GB
<jelly> CuChulaind, if you want to eg give 100G more to this ubuntu installation's / filesystem and the LV underneath, you'd do:
<jelly> CuChulaind, lvresize -L +100G -r /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv
<jelly> ... as root
<jelly> I strongly suggest not giving ALL the space to that LV and filesystem right away.
<jelly> CuChulaind, do you need more than 174GB _right now_?
<CuChulaind> jelly, thank you! I got as far as sudo lvresize -L +100G but not how to target
<jelly> if you're going to need more/lots of space temporarily, you could create a new LV and new filesystem instead
<CuChulaind> jelly, I do. Using half the space now works for me :)
<jelly> because it's very easy to extend an existing LV and filesystem, but it's very hard to reduce/shrink it
<CuChulaind> jelly, thank you!
<jelly> CuChulaind, output of "df" command is more readable than "mount" if you need to figure out device (/dev/...) names for mounted filesystems
<jelly> df /
<jelly> Filesystem           1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<jelly> /dev/mapper/vg0-luna  75213960 68236288   3563952  96% /
<CuChulaind> Now I see that df lists the LVM under /dev/mapper/xxxx
<CuChulaind> I was missing that before
<jelly> yeah, /dev/mapper/vg0-luna is basically the same thing and /dev/vg0/luna
<jelly> s/and/as/
<jelly> it's okay to use either path with lvextend / lvresize
<CuChulaind> jelly, very good to know, that I can leave out the mapper
<jelly> you can't merely leave it out, there are slight differences
<CuChulaind> ah
<Betal> isn't mapper supose to be internal usage ?
<jelly> but /dev/VGname/LVname is the canonical path and is supposed to always exist; names under /dev/mapper/ vary slightly; if there's a - in the name of either VG or LV, then it gets doubled
<leftyfb> tatertotz: df only shows mounted filesystems
<leftyfb> tatertotz: df is not a good tool to use to troubleshoot drive sizes
<jelly> Betal, sure, but if you recognize the desired device it's easier to just copy/paste /dev/mapper/vg-lv than to manually type in /dev/vg/lv
<tatertotz> leftyfb: I'm aware df shows mounted filesystem
<tatertotz> leftyfb: can't use anything that is "unmounted" or N/A
<leftyfb> tatertotz: I correct
<leftyfb> incorrect *
<leftyfb> tatertotz: as jelly pointed out by discovering it was an LVM volume that just needed to be resized
<dbristow> ubuntu 18.04.5 and its minions are now available
<dbristow> although for some reason cdimage.ubuntu.com doesn't have its usual files
<dbristow> had to get it from mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-cdimage
<dbristow> Ahh, figured it out.  ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com is no longer synonomous with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jelly> leftyfb, that was visible from lsblk output
<leftyfb> jelly: right. That was the correct tool to navigate. Which is what CuChulaind posted originally
<jelly> lsblk shows nested block devs and sizes and LVM LVs have recognizable device names
<dbristow> I like lsblk
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to run a single command at every startup ? like  (  xrandr --output DVI-0 --brightness 0.5 )
<dbristow> I also like ncdu
<dbristow> Not all 18.04.5 minions are availble, for example ubuntu-budgie doesn't have 18.04.5 yet
<CuChulaind> lsblk was easier for me to pinpoint the lvm, but not the full path of the mount obviously
<dbristow> Have to wait a few hours, I guess
<jelly> is it really mandatory to log in to see raw paste content on paste.ubuntu.com
<tatertotz> leftyfb: was that LVM user created or as a result of selecting encryption or something in the ubuntu installer? the unencrypted 20.04 installation i just did doesn't use LVM?
<tatertotz> leftyfb: nvm..if the user had created it he probably would be aware of it's capacity
<dbristow> Hmm, it appears that lsftp http mode can't correctly parse http://cdimage.ubuntu.com for some reason
<dbristow> Going to have to use wget
<jelly> tatertotz, lvm is probably the best option for a laptop or workstation until something like btrfs or zfs becomes 100% reliable and safe
<dbristow> jelly: I hear fedora 33 is going to have btrfs as the default filesystem for new installs
<jelly> fedora has historically pushed new tech onto their users, I still remember free work done by fedora users making selinux policies actually useful (and used later for RHEL)
<dbristow> Anybody know why ubuntu-studio is not release 18.04.x point releases?
<tripleb> The Sleeper Awakens.  https://youtu.be/p3D3LX_ZA78
<lotuspsychje> dbristow: maybe its not marked ready yet
<lotuspsychje> tripleb: please only ubuntu issues here
<dbristow> lotuspsychje: No, there's only an 18.04 release, nothing sooner
<dbristow> lotuspsychje: No, there's only an 18.04 release, nothing later
<tripleb> oh wrong channek
<dbristow> But they have 20.04.1
<lotuspsychje> dbristow: #ubuntu-quality released the .5 flavours a few hours ago, studio didnt show amongst them yet
<dbristow> lotuspsychje: What I'm saying is, there's only 18.04, no 18.04.1, .2, .3, .4 or .5
<dbristow> So I don't expect an 18.04.5 to appear, just wondering why
<lotuspsychje> dbristow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<lotuspsychje> dbristow: seems like it was only supported 9 months
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: dbristow: 18.04 was not an LTS release for Ubuntu Studio. This was well-documented and well-announced.
<lotuspsychje> tnx Eickmeyer
<dbristow> Eickmeyer: Ahh.
<dbristow> It's not like I was using it, I only download them so that I can give stuff out at NYLUG meetings
<dbristow> When(if) we have them ever again :(
<afidegnum> what utility do i need to set up a local/mock email server to be used locally?
<ub3g33k> postfix?
<donofrio> what is command from 18.04 to 20.04.01
<coconut> !LTSupgrade | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<coconut> oh... that ! is not correct
<tomreyn> why not?
<coconut> tomreyn, it's not with -d option anymore afaik
<tomreyn> coconut: unless you're on i386, yes, should work.
<coconut> i see
<Hamilton1> How can I add/remove stuff from $PATH?
<EriC^^> Hamilton1: adding, PATH=${PATH}:/newstuff
<koffel> okay now i went with 16.04 and now i can't get my nas to mount without error  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6
<Hamilton1> EriC^^, Is there a GUI for it?
<EriC^^> Hamilton1: removing probably PATH=${PATH with some parameter expansion similar to sed's syntax, "man bash"
<tomreyn> koffel: you seem to be referring to something you discussed previously, but i don't see someone with your exact nickname discussing something else here recently.
<EriC^^> Hamilton1: not that i know of, you can modify PATH using your ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<tomreyn> koffel: so i suggest to also discuss the overall situation / goals.
<koffel> you all suggested to upgrade ubuntu from 14.04
<koffel> i did now nas and nvr now error out because nas has error 6
<tomreyn> koffel: and how are you mounting it?
<koffel> threw fstab
<tomreyn> return code 6 means the following applies:
<tomreyn>    2      system error (out of memory, cannot fork, no more loop devices)
<tomreyn>    4      internal mount bug
<koffel> tomreyn i mount like this 192.168.1.194/8.2 /mnt/device/1 cifs username=new,password=new,uid=nobody,iocharset=utf8,noperm 0 0
<koffel> not out of memory it has 192gb
<tomreyn> try adding mount option vers=2.0
<tomreyn> or vers=1.0
<koffel> were i add it
<tomreyn> depending on what the NAS provides
<koffel> xmagia
<tomreyn> hmm?
<koffel> freenas
<koffel> i am using
<tomreyn> it would help me help you if you were to write full sentences.
<koffel> i should of stayed with 14.04 it was working expect for 980ti.
<tomreyn> you can add the mount option to the respective fstab line you just posted above.
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 is eol
<koffel> yeah 14.04 was eol but it worked unlike 16.04 has issues
<tomreyn> the options you have there now are "username=new,password=new,uid=nobody,iocharset=utf8,noperm", so just append it, seperated by a comma.
<koffel> yeah
<coconut> if i don't use do-release upgrade, and use only apt upgrade, will i then also upgrade from 20.04 to 20.04.1 eventually?
<oerheks> coconut,  yes
<coconut> oh...just checked lsb_release -a ##for that, thnx
<realtime-neil> How does one restore the "Region & Language" tab to the gnome-control-center?
<tomreyn> hmm, are you saying it vanished, all by itself? got some more context?
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: I did a desktop install of Bionic, I purged these (aisleriot cheese firefox gnome-games gnome-initial-setup gnome-mahjongg gnome-mines gnome-sudoku libreoffice* remmina* rhythmbox shotwell* simple-scan thunderbird transmission* unity-webapps-common) and noticed a conspicuous lack of "Region & Language" tab in the "settings" gui.
<tomreyn> realtime-neil: i guess you can just install ubuntu-desktop or see what would be installed and would seem relevant
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: it's already installed
<tomreyn> realtime-neil: hmm, what about language-selector-gnome and language-pack* ?
<realtime-neil> language-selector-gnome is already installed; checking on language-pack*...
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: looks like I have four matches for that glob: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nnnBfSyRP2/
<tomreyn> realtime-neil: language-selector-common is also installed?
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: it's installed
<tomreyn> realtime-neil: is the system full yupdated?
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: just did an update and upgrade, rebooting to start fresh
<oerheks> check dpkg log for what has been removed.
<oerheks> or dpkg.log.1/2/3/4/5
<tomreyn> i guess it'll be back after updating. if not, run     gnome-control-center region    from a terminal, and share the output (on a pastebin).
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: wow, `gnome-control-center region` just magically made that tab appear. Now, invoking `gnome-control-center` brings me to that tab every time.
<tomreyn> realtime-neil: hmm, strange, i'm not sure how this would happen, but i'm also not sure how this software works exactly.
<realtime-neil> tomreyn: welp, that's one problem solved --- thanks very much for your help!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<dlynes> Is there a wxWindows 2.8 set of packages available for 20.04?
<dlynes> Having to support some legacy software that requires it
<oerheks> wxwindows or wxwidgets?
<karlpinc> Does the stock ubuntu 18 unattended-upgrade config automatically do minor release upgrades?
<genkgo> I am having a networking issue. The problem is that I cannot connect via SSH to my VM on its local address unless I remove the external interface. I feel this has to do with routing, but I do not have the knowledge. If someone could help to get this working at runtime, that would be appreciated. Since I am using cloud-init/proxmox, persistency of this setup is the step afterwards.
<genkgo> So the two network interfaces are both with static IP. Connections from the machine to the rest of the world works, and I can also connect to the internal work. Reaching the machine with SSH on its public IP works. So the only problem is reaching the machine with SSH on its private IP.
<isene> From HP-41 to pocket Ubuntu: https://isene.org/2020/08/Nerding.html
<sarnold> isene: have you seen droid48 yet?
<isene> sarnold: But of course 😊
<sarnold> isene: cool cool :)
<isene> HP calculators is my home turf. Got several HP-41 MCODE modules up on GitHub. Used to program the 48 quite a bit. Doing stuff on the HP-25LP (an HP-25 hardware upgrade by Bernhard Emese) nowadays.
<aum> Is there any way to limit snapd's memory usage? On my fresh 20.04 LTS install snapd is eating 1.2GB. I haven't installed anything under snap myself.
<sarnold> aum: could you file a bug report on that? ubuntu-bug snapd   ought to do the thing
<aum> sarnold, that's ok for putting it into the fix pipeline, I'll do that, but is there anything I can do now to limit it? I'm on a machine with just 4GB RAM, and the 20.04 install only allocated 2GB swap
<axsuul> I'm getting the error" out of memory allocating heap arena map" however I seem to have plenty of free RAM  (total, used, free: 16398664, 4675564, 1976308). Any suggestions on where else to look?
<sarnold> aum: nothing I know of; at least if it's actually idle, it'll eventually be moved largely to swap, but still that usage seems funny high for something that's not doing anything yet
<aum> sarnold, apparently the 20.04 install has gnome under snap
<aum> I could toss gnome completely
<Aavar> Maybe the wrong place to ask... Any good IRC-Clients that support modern features like link- and image previews ?
<sarnold> Aavar: that feels like features matrix or the lounge may offer
<Aavar> sarnold: I am using the loung and it's great, but a native (even electron would work) would be great. I'll check out matrix
<Aavar> sarnold: I see matrix is not a native gui app eighter :(
<sarnold> Aavar: konversation maybe? it's native gui
<Aavar> sarnold: I tried that. Sadly it does not have the features i'm looking for.
<Aavar> Is there a simple way to make an application of sorts from a webpage?
<sarnold> Aavar: aha! then there is an opportunity for you to start your own with the features you'd like it to have :
<Intelo> Is OBS studio enough to record an echoless sound and highest quality video?
<Aavar> sarnold: Haha, sadly I don't know any programming :(
<Intelo> Is OBS studio enough to record an echoless sound and highest quality video? Can echo be completely eliminated by software instead of forms/hardware on walls?
<louis771> Hi there - I have Ubuntu 20.04 installed with the ZFS option. Obviously now every time I install a package, there is a snapshot created. So I have now so many snapshots, my question is, how can I delete them?
<sarnold> louis771: I think zsys may automatically prune them as the pool gets more use -- check around zsys for documentation, there may be knobs to fiddle with
<louis771> sarnold: thanks!
<ComputerTech> hmm. can anyone tell me how to change the language on ubuntu virtualbox?
<ComputerTech> it's currently in french
<ComputerTech> like anyone know the icon to change the language?
#ubuntu 2020-08-14
<sarnold> ComputerTech: maybe re-run it with LANG=en_US.UTF-8 virtualbox  and then you might be better able to navigate the thing to find its own language control tools?
<ComputerTech> hmm i am not sure
<ComputerTech> using teamviewer to access it
<ComputerTech> it's not mine
<ComputerTech> it's my friends
<Biessie> i updated my apache and this is the error i get while updating. https://pastebin.com/TiRRNfUJ
<Biessie> I used sudo apt upgrade
<sarnold> Biessie: apt-file search /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp7.3.so  doesn't return any packages on my focal system; is that path correct?
<Biessie> locate doesnt see it
<Biessie> let me updatedb real quick
<Biessie> yea that file doesnt exists apparantly
<sarnold> well, the nice thing about apt-file is that it searches packages that you *could* install :)
<sarnold> oh! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.3
<sarnold> 7.3 was packaged for eoan
<sarnold> focal has 7.4 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.4
<Biessie> i do have 7.4.so
<Biessie> in that folder it's looking for 7.3
<sarnold> Biessie: so take a look at your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php7.3.load file and if it's got local changes, save them aside, or not, as necessary, and try a2disable php7.3   and then a2enable php7.4 and re-do any local configuration changes that might be necessary
<ComputerTech> https://pasteboard.co/Jmfr0wC.png
<ComputerTech> thats a screenshot of what i see
<ComputerTech> anyone know what to click?
<sorcerer> how would i copy a file to pastebin in the CLI
<sarnold> ComputerTech: try 'prise en charge des langues'
<ComputerTech> trying it...
<sarnold> sorcerer: pastebinit /path/to/file   or nc termbin.com 9999 < /path/to/file
<sorcerer> ty kindly
<Biessie> sarnold : worked
<Biessie> sarnold : thank you
<sarnold> Blueking: yay :)
<ComputerTech> now this
<ComputerTech> sme kind of confirm
<ComputerTech> https://pasteboard.co/Jmfu0pF.png
<ComputerTech> do i click installer?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: yes
<ComputerTech> ok
<biggtimber> After and update of 20.04 my user is missing from the users dialogue in settings. It also made the initial setup to pop up after restart. I can login with my user by typing in the user manually
<biggtimber> I'm not sure if gnome doesn't have permissions to see the account, but the home directory has the same permissions of the user I setup during the initial setup
<biggtimber> well, mode. permissions user:group is set to the username
<Gee19> Anyone have any info on pairing a bluetooth headset via HFP/HSP as well as a LE mouse?
<Gee19> Sorry I think I meant high quality a2dp profile + an LE mouse
<tatertotz> biggtimber: screen shot?
<zechariah> hey guys/gals, i'm trying to setup a jailed user and i'm getting "pledge: network, broken pipe" -- what am I missing? I've setup the user's base directoy as owned by root, setup the forcecommand for internal-sftp, configured the group.. a bit stuck.
<sarnold> zechariah: pledge() is an openbsd interface; are you sure what you're doing is supported on linux?
<zechariah> I've never specifically had an ssh client return a pledge failure in verbose output, but as far as jailed user on sshd_config, sure, I definitively know that is supported and have set it up a few times in the past.
<zechariah> the pledge error is from ssh client, while trying to connect to the jailed ssh server, if that helps.
<zechariah> here is the last couple of lines of the failed ssh connection: debug1: Entering interactive session. > debug1: pledge: network packet_write_wait: Connection to ** port 22: Broken pipe > Connection closed
<zechariah> utilizing sftp command*
<zechariah> (pardon, I said ssh, but I suppose sftp !== ssh..)
<zechariah> on that note though, ssh is returning the same error..
<sarnold> zechariah: aha! how about the server logs?
<zechariah> initially when my auth was failing, i had some logs in auth.log or syslog, can't recall; but now that my auth is passing, nothing is being recorded;/
<zechariah> (i didn't have my folder permissions properly setup on the user's home directory, so it was complaining to me and not authenticating) -- but since than, no logs.. Just that output immediately following "authentication succeeded (pubkey)"
<zechariah> as far as config; I have: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server (also tried internal-sftp...), and than: "Match Group jailedUserGroup", "ChrootDirectory %h, ForceCommand internal-sftp, AllowTcpForwarding no, X11Forwarding no". I've tried with UsePam no/yes, AllowGroups jailedUserGroup, and a few other configurations but they all give me the
<zechariah> same thing. Just for clarity sake, I did restart sshd after each config change before attempting.
<zechariah> If it would be helpful, I can paste this somewhere to be a bit more readable with proper formatting
<sarnold> hmmm that %h reminds me of something
<sarnold> I wonder what
<zechariah> I believe it represents the user's home directory
<zechariah> So when used in conjunction with ChrootDirectory, it should reference the users home directory, which is suppose to be owned by root (for jail to properly work)
<sarnold> hmm maybe I'm remembering something in a systemd unit file, I think %h was removed from some directives in one of those...
<zechariah> and than you make another folder, which is owned by the user, in that user's "home directory" which is.. owned by root. Seems a bit contrived, but that's the setup, as I understand it (and I've set it up before.. I bet I'm missing something obvious..)
<zechariah> hurm. I could be off base for sure as well, worth noting, but from a bit of digging I did on the ol goog, it does seem to be the way to specify the jailed users home directory. (unless i'm greatly confused, which is definitely possible!!)
<zechariah> well, i'm obviously confused, as i'm asking for help, but yeah heh
<zechariah> at any rate, i definitely don't wanna pester ya if you're not sure. I appreciate the feedback either way ^_^
<zechariah> Someone suggested perhaps trying to use a folder that isn't the jailed user's home directory. Let me give that a go, will report back either way <3
<sarnold> zechariah: sorry, it's just the usual trying to do too many things at once
<zechariah> Oh no worries at all, I appreciate your time.
<sarnold> zechariah: so, my next guess -- when you set up a chroot, probably openssh is going to execute the sftp program *after* doing the chroot
<sarnold> zechariah: .. at least I'm 60% sure I'd read that once
<Intelo> Is OBS studio enough to record an echoless sound and highest quality video? Can echo be completely eliminated by software instead of forms/hardware on walls?
<sarnold> Intelo: I have to wonder, if you'd started trying things out when you first asked, if you would have found the answer by now :)
<sarnold> zechariah: sorry, it's time for me to head out :( good luck, and I'd be curious to hear the resolution once you get it :) thanks
<Intelo> sarnold: I didn't found; so kept asking
<sarnold> Intelo: ah, okay
<zechariah> Hrm, so trying a jailed directory that *isn't* the users home directory didn't net any improvement.
<zechariah> As soon as I implement the ChrootDirectory %s it stops working with that broken pipe. If I comment *just* that line out it works. What in the heck ... hurm
<mason> zechariah: Are you remembering that your paths are relative to the chroot you set?
<mason> So, if your home directory is /foo/bar, /my/chroot/foo/bar must exist?
<zechariah> so i'm using %h, which should be the user's home directory, or so I thought..
<zechariah> but when I tried to explicitly define another directory, I just defined the path as /some/path/here -- perhaps that was a problem?
<zechariah> On that note, I did just manage to get it working. I'm not sure exactly what I did differently this time, but I had to be looking something obvious over previously, as my config is essentially the same (I'm just using the user's home directory, which this time is in /home/user, versus /var/www/project/userhome
<zechariah> So I really appreciate y'alls time and feedback, even if I'm not sure why in the heck it's working now ^_^
<zechariah> to hell with changing it though, i'm just going to symlink it and move on lol
<dead10cc_> hello, I'm connecting to a 9p files system and I have really slow reads. how can I tell if this is a ubuntu specific bug or other?
<Gargoyle> Mornin' all
<Gargoyle> Are we likely to see the latest LibreOffice and Thunderbird as updates anytime soon, or should I manually install them?
<eeos>  Any news on the do-release-upgrade option from 18.04 LTS?
<pacmyc> Hello. Could anyone please help me troubleshoot? I updated to laptops from Ubuntu 19.04 to 20.04.1 and now the video is choppyang laggy  on both. They are both completely different hardware
<pacmyc> if sudo lshw -c video gives me two video cards, how do I know which one is used?
<Whoopie> Hi, do we have support for wireguard in 20.04's VPN panel? Which package does provide it?
<ConsoleFx> Hey! I've an input file which looks like this: https://dpaste.com/3X2RLNCR9  Basically I want to eliminate duplicates (where file hashes are same) and print the new set of results. Any pointers on how I can accomplish this?
<seb128> Whoopie, going to comment there since you left the other channel, but GNOME settings don't have wireguard integration atm
<WrathOfAchilles> I found (and packaged) network-manager-wireguard, but it isn't aware of the support for WG in NetworkManager, so while it works it's not the best.
<Whoopie> seb128: ok, thanks for the info.
<Whoopie> just found this bug report: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/-/issues/77
<Whoopie> it's partially in nm-connection-editor since 1.18.0, but the applet part is still missing to be able to enable/disable the wg connection.
<nonix4> Has 20.04 LTS yet had any livepatch-qualifying kernel patches? Haven't observed any getting applied.
<seb128> Whoopie, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/issues/982 is the request on the GNOME tracker
<seb128> but no sign of activity there yet
<Whoopie> seb128: thanks
<Whoopie> seb128: do you know if someone is working on it?
<seb128> I don't know
<peter22222> can anybody recommend a program to convert csv to vcf?
<WrathOfAchilles> Whoopie: If you want something that kind of works, like I said https://github.com/max-moser/network-manager-wireguard/
<Whoopie> WrathOfAchilles: ture
<Whoopie> true
<Whoopie> It's also in my PPA (as I also packaged it ;-))
<Whoopie> but I was wondering if native support is already there as I couldn't find it.
<nonix4> Umm, does even whoopsie depend on the delusions of NetworkManager regarding network connectivity these days? (networkctl state of "routable" not being enough for being "online" for bunch of GUI tools). As in does a ".upload" in /var/crash (instead of ".uploaded") indicate it hasn't even tried the actual upload?
<Hejkki> i switched my distro to Ubuntu 20.04.1 from other distribution, and now i can't see some special characters like a with tilde correctly in irssi/gnome-terminal
<Hejkki> the terminal is utf-8 and the server also, and irssi
<Hejkki> on the server side nothing changed, i could also see arabic correctly before (RTL), but only ascii can be seen correctly now
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey everyone! I installed Ubuntu focal on my ideapad flex 5. I had a minor amd drivers issue which I fixed by installing amdgpu-pro drivers from AMD's site. The only problem I have now is that the screen does not autorotate when in tablet mode. How can I enable it? Ideally I should have seen the option in the top right menu but I don't. Any help would be much appreciated.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, the fingerprint reader is not working. But thats because its a goodix sensor and drivers aren't available yet.
<oerheks> The_LoudSpeaker, sorry to hear that, not all devices are supported indeed, see https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<The_LoudSpeaker> oerheks: I will check that out. Any thing on the autortation?
<oerheks> !info iio-sensor-proxy
<ubottu> iio-sensor-proxy (source: iio-sensor-proxy): IIO sensors to D-Bus proxy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8-1 (focal), package size 34 kB, installed size 163 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<oerheks> this tutor 'how to turn off' reversed may be our fix? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035209/how-to-turn-off-screen-rotation-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will try that thanks!
<oerheks> "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active false" may be worth checking
<The_LoudSpeaker> unfortunately none of them work
<oerheks> you might need to logout/login to let it take effect.
<The_LoudSpeaker> even uninstalling iio-sensor-proxy and installing hdaps doesn't work
<The_LoudSpeaker> I restarted the gnome shell that should have done it.
<oerheks> systemctrl status iio-sensor-proxy
<The_LoudSpeaker> or even rebooting should have
<yogg> Hi
<chieta> have anyone here have issue with postman running
<chieta> (electron) 'getName function' is deprecated and will be removed. Please use 'name property' instead.Could not get the lock, quitting
<yogg> I installed ubuntu 20.04 with lvm on an full encrypted disk. If I boot now I drop to initramfs. Here I can do a "cryptsetup luksOpen ..." and after that I can boot to the system.
<yogg> How can I force the initramfs to detect the encrypted disk?
<yogg> Normaly I only enter the password on boot
<Lucretia> Anyone know where libzeromq-perl and ripole are in focal? amavisd-new suggests them
<Yegree> Bonjour
<Yegree> Hi
<Yegree> Can I have some help about a problem with my screen saver ?
<Yegree> Nobody here ?
<Yegree> I have a problem with my screen saver... Please, I need some help
<Yegree> Can you read me ?
<yogg> The problem was that "/etc/crypttab" did not exist (the installer did not create ist). Now it works
<Lucretia> Yegree: try saying what the problem is
<Yegree> OK. I work on Xubuntu v18 with the laptop sceen closed. When the pc is sleeping I cannot wake up it with the mouse or with the keyboard. To wake up it I have to open the screen.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Yegree> Lucretia: I work on Xubuntu v18 with the laptop screen closed. When the pc is sleeping I cannot wake it up with the mouse or with the keyboard. To wake it up I have to open the screen. I do not want to open the screen to wake it up ! Any solution ? Thanks
<Lucretia> I thought the point of when closing hte screen the machine gets put to sleep anyway, even on windows.
<Lucretia> you can probably disable it, it's probably somewhere in udev rules
<Yegree> ok thanks, I will try
<Yegree> Lucretia: I have desactivate the screen saver on screen closed. Still the same problem
<semitones> Hey - what is a good software to trim a video and rename it? Just looking at the video, deciding how much to remove off the beginning / end, and saving. Nothing fancy
<Lucretia> Yegree: I don't know enough about it. Did you check the system prefs before trying udev?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<pitiye> guys i have a laptop with ATI HD 8750 VGA with Intel VGA , i am running 19.10 and how to install VGA drivers to get ATI/AMD vga to work on ?
<ezio> I'm troubleshooting a bug for another package, and they think the issue might be that it's not working in Ruby 2.7, and they want me to try 2.7 instead of fixing the issue.  I assume they're understaffed.  How do I specifically install ruby 2.6?
<furycd001> @ezio: this should be what you need....https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ubuntu/ruby-ng
<ezio> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/brightbox/ruby-ng/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.
<ezio> I guess I have to install it from source.
<ezio>  geez it's gianormous
<ezio> There's gotta be a better way.  This is a vagrantfile.  I can't wait 5 hours each time I need to destroy and rebuild my VM.
<ActionParsnip> Hi guys is there a way for me to see when my Ubuntu membership expires, please?
<Baikonur> how do I check if a package is a requirement for something I have, or if it's fine to remove
<Baikonur> never mind, found the answer (sudo apt rdepends --installed <package_name>)
<ActionParsnip> Baikobur: deborphan can do that too
<pitiye> IS there any easy way to set up networking between two ubuntu laptops ?
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: yes... DHCP will do it for you assuming they are on the same subnet
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: the networking is then in place
<pitiye> @ActionParsnip they are connected through ADSL network router
<pitiye> wirelessly
<pitiye> so same subnet
<pitiye> same DHCP i guess
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: the physical media is irrelevant. If you are connected to the same router (I'm guessing home networking) then it's all set up for you
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: what do you mean by "set up networking"?
<tatertotz> pitiye: if you want to transfer files between the two...you should say that "verbatim"
<tatertotz> pitiye: expressing what your goals are "verbatim" can reduce the amount of potential conjecture and hearsay
<pavlos> pitiye: you could use remote copy, rcp user@laptop1:file user@laptop2
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: what are you wanting to achieve here?
<pitiye> share files between two laptops
<pitiye> another third one is about to join the party
<pitiye> :D
<pitiye> so will Verbetim work on all 3 laptops ?
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: then say that
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: are all three systems Ubuntu?
<pitiye> yes lubuntu 19.10
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: if you install openssh-server on all 3 then you can access each system using SFTP.
<pitiye> what is the easiest way like in windows ?
<tatertotz> 19.10? isn't this where somebody is supposed to say "use 20.04"?
<tatertotz> or is 19.10 still supported?
<pitiye> tonight i am going to upgrade to 20.04
<pitiye> :D
<ActionParsnip> Yeah Eoan is EOL
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: unless you have it already installed it won't be available to you as there are no packages available
<pitiye> @ActionParsnip for ?
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: the openssh-server package. There are none for Eoan
<pitiye> that is not an easy thing to configure
<pitiye> i am looking for a windows like way of enabling networking
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: to be honest with 3 Ubuntu systems I'd have SSH enabled on them all to run updates and centrally manage them all
<pitiye> i see
<tatertotz> pitiye: enabling "file sharing"
<pitiye> how
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: it's not "networking". It's file sharing. Please use the correct terminology
<tatertotz> pitiye: say "file sharing" instead of "networking"
<pitiye> ah okay
<pitiye> i want file sharing
<ActionParsnip> Pitiye: file sharing in Nautilus uses Samba. You don't really need this as you have no Windows clients (obviously it gives that flexibility later)
<tatertotz> pitiye: install 20.04 on ALL computers, return when completed
<ActionParsnip> Tatertotz: ideally
<pitiye> sure
<pitiye> will see you guys tomorrow then
<donofrio>   what is the diffrence in images "Hard Float" vs "64bit?"
<tatertotz> take care
<pitiye> u 2
<pitiye> bye
<ActionParsnip> Donofrio: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37790029/what-is-difference-between-arm64-and-armhf
<Sven_vB> hi! does someonw know a feature comparison site of available terminal emulators for Ubuntu focal? it seems all the ones I can think of seem to be lacking in some way.
<coconut> where are the bookmarks.html of firefox stored under focal?
<coconut> i want to open them in a txt editor
<Abhi1802> https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/wiki/Quickstart how do it install this
<Abhi1802> it lacks instructions for newbabies
<Sven_vB> coconut, IIRC it's stored in SQLite nowadays.
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, which step are you stuck on and why?
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, i think i had did everything said and yet arhivebox said "command not found"
<daftjack> Ubuntu 18, copied 150GB off usb in ~30min, come back do the same exact thing, randomly hangs 50g, 90G etc into it and start pushing like 1KB/s, process cant be stopped with ctrl-c, root kill -9 causes a D proc. Anyone know WTF is wrong?
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, did the install program say it succeeded?
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, idk if it does install anything it do said all done success
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, that's good. does it say anything else in the "command not found" message?
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, usually there should be a path in front
<Abhi1802> termbin.com/8myw
<coconut> Sven_vB, anything i can open it with so it becomes a txt file?
<Sven_vB> coconut, you can manually export it as HTML from within the "Library" (Firefox bookmark editor)
<coconut> great, thank you
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, that's only the welcome screen, nothing is installed at that point yet.
<Abhi1802> jfvx
<Abhi1802> termbin.com/jfvx
<Blueking> sarnold -> u flashed me :/
<Abhi1802> idk what is wrong but this application do promise a lot of things but seems there is no way to install this application at all
<coconut> !cookie | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Sven_vB> :)
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, try run: pip install archivebox
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, tried
<Abhi1802> another error pop-up
<Sven_vB> at least a new lead
<Abhi1802> y9rt
<Abhi1802> y9rv
<Abhi1802> termbin.com/y9rv
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, give me sec
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, anyway I'd suggest filing a feature request on https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/issues/new that the install script should verify whether the global command was successfully installed and can be run by the current user.
<Abhi1802> termbin.com/b24d
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, okay i will file a feature request
<coconut> Sven_vB, it does not seem to recognize my "mobile" bookmarks folder for exporting, instead it exports the other three folders above only.
<Sven_vB> coconut, might that folder be one of dynamic bookmarks?
<Sven_vB> coconut, maybe you can copy the bookmarks from that folder into a regular folder
<coconut> Sven_vB, all i know is that it comes from my sync account from my iphone/firefox
<coconut> yeah i might try that :)
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, you seen the error
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, yes, and I don't have any idea left except waiting for the installer to be fixed.
<Abhi1802> Sven_vB, https://pypi.org/project/archivebox/
<Abhi1802> i think i can install it using pip install archivebox if i specify the version
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, well then, go ahead and try. :)
<Abhi1802> tried another error
<Abhi1802> wtf -_- the application could not be installed and he is promising a lot of feature into it
<ax562> is there a proper documentated way to run a root scripts at boot?
<Abhi1802> should i try docker version of it
<Abhi1802> that could be more easy to deal with
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, can you guess which of the cloned or installed files is the main executable?
<genii> ax562: There's a good example here https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-run-script-on-startup-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-server-desktop
<Abhi1802> ./archive or .setup.py
<Abhi1802> i tried pip install ArchiveBox/
<oerheks> ax562, write a proper systemD unit
<Abhi1802> and ./archive
<Abhi1802> did not worked at all
<genii> oerheks: The link I gave gaves an example of that :)
<genii> *gives
<oerheks> genii, +1
<oerheks> also https://www.shellhacks.com/systemd-service-file-example/
<oerheks> i am waiting for a full manual, tons of options for @boot and @shutdown
<ax562> does anyone know the reason ubuntu left the old init.d way?
<oerheks> ax562, it is not an ubuntu thing. it is linux-wide
<oerheks> Fedora did this as first, iirc.
<ax562> curious to why though
<oerheks> evolution. init had its limits.
<ax562> i really don't see any limits, maybe security...
<oerheks> go take a read, search for pros and cons systemd.
<oerheks> i see only benefits.
<ax562> oerheks ty
<Sven_vB> Abhi1802, it will probably help the pirate if you explain your experience with the quick start guide, what other install methods you tried, and what their errors were.
<Abhi1802> i am feel to tired and furustated today so i will do all my stuffs tomorrow now, and i will try docker that will probably work Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> ok good luck with it :)
<kedar_apte> GSConnect keeps crashing for me...it messes with the display card.. AMD Radeon HD 5430 ...both on wayland and x11. Dont know why...... any idea?
<elias_a> Is there a tool to see all installed fonts?
<elias_a> On 20.04...
<uberushaximus> Hello, I'm trying to build wpa_supplicant 2.9 on ubuntu xenial, and I'm getting the following build error https://pastebin.com/raw/dHd6rWwj
<uberushaximus> Config file is here http://ix.io/2u9Y
<uberushaximus> Can someone tell me why -DCONFIG_DRIVER_MACSEC_LINUX -DCONFIG_DRIVER_MACSEC_QCA -DCONFIG_MACSEC is still being set?
<uberushaximus> It's not obvious to me but the .config gets set as expected during build
<prominentpotato> elias_a Hit Win key, type: fonts.
<elias_a> prominentpotato: TY
<elias_a> prominentpotato: Oops - the application crashed right away. :) But thank you!
<xheimlich> I have the darndest problem.
<xheimlich> I've been using Ubuntu with spectrwm for a while.
<xheimlich> spectrwm is just a window manager, right.
<xheimlich> so we sent for faster cable internet because home office zoom calls and whatnot.
<xheimlich> they gave us a router that sends out two wi-fi networks, one "2.4G" (I assume Ghz) and one "5G".
<prominentpotato> elias_a Another way is to just run Libre Writer and look through. ;]
<xheimlich> so on my old window computer the 5GHz wi-fi network is fine. on Ubuntu too.
<xheimlich> on Ubuntu with the default GUI. I switch to spectrwm and it doesn't work.
<xheimlich> wtf...
<xheimlich> I can confirm with  iwconfig that it's connected to the 5ghz network. But it doesn't work.
<tatertotz> xheimlich: do you have a ethernet cable to use when using "spectrwm"?
<xheimlich> wifi.
<xheimlich> ahh. I understand.
<tatertotz> xheimlich: if you cannot hardwire to connect when using "spectwm" to aid you in troubleshooting in realtime, you'll have to just go over there and see what you can do
<xheimlich> I basically came to get out of my chest that this is even happening. Maybe rubber duck it. I understand there's a hundred specific things you cant possibly debug over IRC.
<xheimlich> rubber duck = rubber duck debug. Happens to me a lot.
<tatertotz> good luck
<Sven_vB> what's a good terminal emulator that can run on Ubuntu focal, can run terminal windows as their own process (so I can use their process IDs), and has command line options to control: window posititon, window size (pixels or rows/colums), window title, icon (same for window and taskbar), window name or class (ideally both), and command line to execute inside?
<elias_a> prominentpotato: Thanks but the takes ages. :)
<rfm> Sven_vB, pretty sure good old xterm can do all that
<Sven_vB> rfm, how can I make it load the window icon from an image file?
<Sven_vB> or is there a way to replace the window icon later by window id and/or process id? (assuming xterm at least won't "defend" itself against that)
<christophergray> xterm -n iconname
<christophergray> change later with wmctrl -I iconname
<Sven_vB> seems to not work with SVG, I'll try a PNG.
<christophergray> I have a keyboard shortcut set to xterm -fa 'Ubuntu Mono' -fs 14 -geometry 105x24+960+24 -e /usr/bin/ncmpcpp
<Sven_vB> what I tried but got the default xterm icon: xterm -n /usr/share/icons/HighContrast/48x48/categories/applications-science.png -e sleep 4h
<Sven_vB> same with just xterm -n applications-science -e sleep 4h
<rfm>  Sven_vB  I believe most modern window managers don't honor the old X icon property, assigning the icon from the .desktop file or something
<Sven_vB> rfm, creating a temporary .desktop file would be an option. I'll try that.
<Sven_vB> default icon even with that approach. (in xfce 4)
<Sven_vB> maybe it just needs another graphics format, neither SVG nor PNG.
<Sven_vB> albeit it would sure be nice to have a terminal emulator that can do the above things *and* load PNG icons.
<Sven_vB> its own packaged icons seem to be in xpm, but even that doesn't work. (converted with ImageMagick's "convert", then xterm -n /home/sven/science.xpm -e sleep 3h)
<Tuor> I do have 2x 4K displays at work (I would prefer 1440p, maybe I find someone to switch in the future). The company I work for does buy a new lenovo laptop and dokin for me. I'm the only guy using linux is the company. I would love having a 2.5" SATA slot and 1 nvme (for OS and programms). It should work well with linux and just do it's job. Some programming, browsers, communication slack teams zoom, and some VMs with virtualbox. What do you use or what
<Tuor> would you buy?
<Tuor> (hi first of all, sorry)
<Sven_vB> Tuor, you mean what notebook to buy?
<oerheks> Tuor, we don't do recommendations for hardware buying. just technical ubuntu support.
<Tuor> oerheks: sad. :(
<oerheks> try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware?
<Sven_vB> christophergray, wmctrl -I succeeds (exit status 0) but I cannot find any visible effect.
<christophergray> Sven_vB: docs say to use -I with -r but even that doesn't work here also in xubuntu
<Sven_vB> christophergray, yes I used wmctrl -xir 0x0e600034 -I ???
<gargantua> trying to remove package emacs26 from kellyk repo, this is the error im getting http://frezr.com/paste/emacs.html
<gargantua> keep trying to remove the dependencies but it gets larger and larger the more I add...
<Sven_vB> gargantua, did you mean remove the packages that depend upon emacs26?
<Sven_vB> gargantua, you could try apt instead of apt-get, I think that should suggest some solutions.
<gargantua> think I got it
<christophergray> Sven_vB: It seems than it is not the name of the icon, but the name FOR the icon
<christophergray> twm had big icons with labels
<christophergray> you could iconify a window and it would appear on the desktop with a label, and xterm can changes its own label with -n
<Sven_vB> christophergray, yes I think a long time ago I had used that in a session with no window manager to set the label
<Sven_vB> christophergray, from another project I also investigated modifying the icon with xset, but I was only able to access a legacy fallback 1-bit black/white icon that way.
<Sven_vB> looks like finding an easy-to-customize terminal emulator is a hard problem after all.
<Sven_vB> back then I also researched ways to swap icons for any window, under the impression that it should be an easy feature of any "full" window manager, but at least in xfce it seemed it's not.
<Sven_vB> maybe it's time I investigate that LD_PRELOAD approach more.
<xheimlich> so I came in earlier claiming that my new 5Ghz wi-fi network functioned on the  default ubuntu gui but not in spectrwm for whatever inscrutable reason
<xheimlich> but then I switched back and it does work.
<xheimlich> but I have a script that pings google every five seconds to update my menu bar thing gizmo. and that was reading 100% packet loss.
<xheimlich> for whatever inscrutable reason "ping google.com" fails.
<xheimlich> but something like speedtest.net goes vroom vroom
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, usually ping should print an error message when it fails.
<xheimlich> (on a browser. ping speedtest.net also fails.)
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, maybe the browsers uses a proxy?
<Sven_vB> or the remote site just doesn't offer ping replies
<xheimlich> Sven_vB: yeah. it was a simple script with tail and awk.
<Sven_vB> or you might have a firewall issue.
<xheimlich> Sven_vB: I don't think it's a browser proxy because I'm on irssi here.
<Sven_vB> if there's something strange on your network, usually wireshark can identify it.
<xheimlich> ok. ping is using ipv6 addresses. I've never seen this.
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, maybe you hadn't had IPv6 connectivity earlier?
<OnkelTem> Folks, how to configure autologin into tty1 on Ubuntu 18.04? I tried the guide from https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/401759/automatically-login-on-debian-9-2-1-command-line but it doesn't really work as expected: I don't get into terminal
<OnkelTem> I just see a black script with blinking cursor on tty1
<OnkelTem> screen*
<xheimlich> Sven_vB: possibly. I upgraded my cable internet plan and they supplied one of those combined cable modem + wifi router things. but the wifi router now produces two wifi networks, one at 2.4ghz and one at 5ghz.
<xheimlich> maybe the combo router does something weird.
<xheimlich> prevents me from tracerouting?
<tatertotz> xheimlich: so internet is working after all...good
<Hashtag> I need to extract something from a deb.sh file but when I try to `ar` it, it tells me "File format not recognized". Why is this happening?
<oerheks> what does 'file deb.sh' gives?
<Hashtag> oerheks: POSIX shell script executable (binary data)
<oerheks> then no, it is a binairy, run " ./deb.sh"
<oerheks> or sh deb.sh
<oerheks> make sure it is executable, chmod +x deb.sh
<Hashtag> That's the problem. There's an error in execution so I need to modify one of the underlying files to make it work
<Hashtag> I probably untarred it wrong
<Hashtag> I'll keep trying. Thanks.
<oerheks> it is not an archive, it is a binairy code
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/Makeself
<Hashtag> oerheks: I got the file out of a tar.gz file. Maybe there's a way I can extract it without turning it into a binary
<tomreyn> try running it with --info
<BlueShark_> Hi. Do bluetooth headphones have a bad history with Ubuntu, or is it just me?
<BlueShark_> Especially the microphone part.
<BlueShark_> Audio is really bad if it's in the A2DP mode. Microphone doesn't work in that mode, so I switch to HFP/HSP mode - then audio becomes worse, and the mic voice on the other end is also equally bad (to the point that the other person can't even recognize the person).
<oerheks> not generally.
<oerheks> make sure you have the highest BT dongle/chipset..
<BlueShark_> oerheks: how do I confirm that?
<oerheks> lspci, or lsusb will show details, and 8 digit hex number
<oerheks> that number should give some info about the vendor and such
<BlueShark_> oerheks: "048d:8297" - does it look like this?
<oerheks> yes
<BlueShark_> 048d:8297 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE Device(8595) - it just says this (assuming it's this one)
<oerheks> i think that is usbcontroller or something
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> paste the output and post the url, please
<tomreyn> https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=usb:048d-8297 thinks this is a keyboard
<derek0883> HI I installed ubuntu16.04 to Dell precision 7920, after installation and reboot, got black screen, before Grub menu.
<\malex\> derek0883: is there a reason to use such an old version?
<derek0883> yes,
<derek0883> Currently we have some software running on 16.04,
<tomreyn> derek0883: anything before grub is hardware / firmware, really
<tomreyn> maybe the grub menu just doesn't show and you haven't tried to bring it up?
<\malex\> might want to check if it's some weird uefi issue and if bios mode works better. or grub is trying to use a graphics mode that isn't working
<oerheks> What GPU is in that dell 7920?
<oerheks> some black screens can be fixed with nomodeset, or something else
<derek0883> GPU is NVIDIA 2080ti
<oerheks> i think you need to be realistic, old ubuntu with new hardware.
<sarnold> you can use lxd to run old software if necessary
<oerheks> kvm, easy peasy, windows or ubuntu or mint-server
<derek0883> ok
<derek0883> thanks
<Keres> hi, i have a Texas Instruments PCM2900 Audio Codec device that is hard wired with no input gain
<Keres> i cant adjust the device, since it is a record player needle
<Keres> specifically, the old  needle has less gain than the replacement
<Keres> so the driver has no way to compensate for this
<Keres> and i cant just rock the arm back because the needle is designed for a specific weight
<Keres> in the alsamixer, there is a PCM gain for listening back, but no slider for input gain
<Keres> also in Audacity there is not input gain as well.
<sarnold> Keres: how about pavucontrol?
<sarnold> Keres: you may also need to go somewhere more specialized; the folks in #lau may have more ideas
<Keres> well the driver in this turntable is the same as the one in my tape deck
<Keres> I dont need to adjust the tape deck since it is perfectly matched to the output level of the tape
<Keres> but the thing about turntables is that they have a needle with a lifespan only so long.
<Keres> and some needles are more heavy than others
<Keres> or... the weight on the arm and record is specific to each needle... shouldnt be changed or you get skips
<Keres> on this needle, it gaINS up the level just a tiny bit so that it clips the peaks off
<LunchThief> Hi there! Canonical used to provide live ubuntu cds / dvds / usb drives from its store ( shop.canonical.com ), which however has closed now. Is it still possible to get live ubuntu media from official sources?
<tomreyn> LunchThief: there are certainly still some shops selling those, but nothing 'official', i guess. what's your use case?
<sarnold> not that I know of; I heard they were nice little usb sticks
<oerheks> LunchThief, no, find a community member in your area. they are happy to help creating an USB
<LunchThief> tomreyn: mostly recovery, however from security perspective I presume its best to get official media from official sources. Too bad that canonical shop had to go :(
<oerheks> those fancy canonical usb devices are no longer available, shop is closed.
<oerheks> Luone should always do a check, or use the buildin checksum
<oerheks> LunchThief *
<sarnold> LunchThief: and if I had to guess, they probably would have been sold by a fulfilment company anyway, nothing magical there..
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LunchThief> oeeheks: I have posted a request in #ubuntu-in, hopefully some one will reply soon.
<sarnold> md5sum
<sarnold> oh my
<tomreyn> yes :-/
<oerheks> mwa, there is sha too
<tomreyn> LunchThief: if you can get to a place with good internet access, like na internet cafe, maybe you can download an iso there and write it yourself after verifying the checksum, and the gpg signature on the checksum
<sarnold> could someone who knows the bot well amend these things to use https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-verify-ubuntu instead? :)
<LunchThief> Yes, I am aware of checksums & gpg signatures. However, u need to have a trustworthy system to begin with.
<oerheks> sarnold, hggdh
<LunchThief> Sorry, i a typing on mobile :(
<sarnold> hggdh: hello :) is the bot factoid !md5sum easy to change to mention https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-verify-ubuntu instead? :)
<tomreyn> LunchThief: true. there are a lot of different levels of trustworthy when it comes to computers, and you'll hardly get along without compromising.
<tomreyn> LunchThief: i haven't heard of a malware infecting .iso files, though. so i guess even if you download an iso from a compromised computer and write it to a usb stick, it can still be safe. no promises, though. ;)
<Kevin> in ubuntu 16.04 there was a popup when I attached something to the 3.5mm audio jack to ask what type of device is it. on the same computer model with ubutu 18.04 there's no dialog and it always works as headphones. how can you switch this?
<donofrio> anyone know what server/channel HypriotOS lives?  want to see if flash --config will allow static ip setting on my rpi (https://www.tinyurl.com/donofriovines/photos/tech/turing-pi-adventure) that I'm setting up.  the console doesn't seem to have a working keyboard (dunno why)
<LunchThief> I am just a casual user, who is concerned about security / bootkits / rootkits especially for banking. Recently my laptop hdd died, and I am exploring best ways to rebuild it. Also I do not have access to any other trustworthy system right now except for my phone :(
<donofrio> tried the 20.04.01 armhf server image aand keyboard still didn't start ;(
<Kevin> an android phone can write to usb but it would have to already be rooted to allow you to do it
<Kevin> otherwise, having no computer, you could order install media from a trustworthy source
<LunchThief> Kevin: there r some apps in playstore that do it for unrooted phones too. Not sure how *trustworthy* they are though.
<LunchThief> For now I am just living within termux :(
<Kevin> I don't think the os gives apps enough access to directly reformat a storage device
<LunchThief> You just need a pre-formatted pen drive, which I have. I probably will have to find a way to install the bootloader though.
<Kevin> if your computer is using uefi it's possible to boot from a file on a fat32 formatted msdos partition
<Kevin> which the standard file manager on a phone can write to
<Kevin> but extra work needed to copy all the installer files in the right format instead of as an image
<LunchThief> Okay, can you point to some guide to boot from a file. I do have uefi.
<Kevin> the file (for eg grub) needs to be at /efi/boot/bootx64.efi on the drive
<Kevin> there's a copy of this in any modern linux installer, but they usually use a complicated disk format for the images
<Kevin> (to allow booting as a cd or dvd also)
<LunchThief> Okay, thanks for the tips Kevin. I will look into this and get back. As I said, I am currently living inside termux without keyboard & mouse :(
<Kevin> aye
<LunchThief> And the stupid covid lockdown in my area! Wth :(
<rustyrocket> Why does ubuntu-minimal depend on python3? I don't see any clear reason why it is mandatory to an ubuntu installation.
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal-updates/ubuntu-minimal .. sure it is needed
#ubuntu 2020-08-15
<hggdh> oerheks, sarnold fixed. Please check & confirm
<sarnold> hggdh: yay! thanks :)
<oerheks> !cookie | sarnold hggdh
<ubottu> sarnold hggdh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * sarnold carefully breaks the cookie in half
<viaSanctus> lol...installing teamviewer 11 on windows...step 1) take breath step 2) press install step 3) work
<viaSanctus> instealling the same on ubuntu
<viaSanctus> 1) start crying
<viaSanctus> 2) wish you never had to
<viaSanctus> 3) take a week off work
<viaSanctus> 4) pray for answers and not salt on windows by ubuntu support :)
<oerheks> install something opensource for ubuntu support?
<oerheks> that binairy blob works, or not.
<viaSanctus> or that, forgot about all the other software advice
<viaSanctus> as in "nope wont work"
<viaSanctus> i have vnc, nomachine and remote shell on this machine
<viaSanctus> but you know...life isn't about me, there's businesses to run and some of those want teamviewer..AND an old version AND on "ubuntu"
<viaSanctus> so yeah
<viaSanctus> there you are...frustrated as hell
<viaSanctus> and im not the kind of person that really cares about image you know and has lost all his hair by his 50th..nah..fuck that..i'll let it go
<viaSanctus> and talk about it :)
<oerheks> good luck!\
<viaSanctus> found this ambitious guy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1261116/teamviewer-11-wont-work-on-ubuntu-20-login-screen
<viaSanctus> lol
<viaSanctus> dude actually went for it :)
<viaSanctus> :p im actually laughing with near tears in eyes...where have we ended up in
<sarnold> rebuild teamviewer for 64 bit?
<sarnold> that'd remove half the steps from that, anyway
<viaSanctus> its not the arch
<viaSanctus> they stopped supporting certain dependencies
<viaSanctus> what does
<viaSanctus> MimeType=*/*; do (wrong) in org.kde.kdeconnect_open.desktop?
<tatertotz> viaSanctus: i'm sure there are other methods besides teamviewer to administer a remote Ubuntu desktop PC
<tatertotz> viaSanctus: sucks though since you're accustomed to teamviewer
<RingtailedFox> remoteVNC?  winswitch? xpra?
<sarnold> ssh?
<oerheks> hint: vnc, nomachine and remote shell .. what is running and using ports?
<viaSanctus> tatertotz, the "biggest" difference i notice about MS users and "open source" users is (despite the fact MS is betting on open source and corporate businesses DO run open source) is that open source have this "small business" mindset...as in "just do this or that"...
<viaSanctus> sometimes there's this "requirements set"
<viaSanctus> and you just have to do it
<viaSanctus> and I KNOW there's a lot better stuff out there
<viaSanctus> trust me i know
<viaSanctus> if someone asks me "i want to kill myself eating easter eggs"...i'll try to figure out how
<viaSanctus> not answer "just jump under a train"
<sarnold> bummer, viasanctus has failed the xy test
<davido_> Every so often I see a little icon in the top bar that looks like a power cord with three dots in front of it. Any idea what that could be?
<davido_> It appears, and then leaves before I can investigate
<davido_> https://upload.picpaste.me/image/kuJ2e
<davido_> That little power cord icon. It shows up for a second or so, and then disappears.
<davido_> It appears that boltd is probing the thunderbolt device. My dock has behaved satisfactorily for a couple years, so I can't imagine what the issue is now.
<ViperXL75> Guys? I've been noticing a scary behaviour on my Ubuntu20.04 machine. I have 2 physical drives. They're both Ext4. When I copy a file from 1 drive to another drive, it looks like it copies the file instantly. And they're more than 2Gb big. These are not SSD drives. So thats impossible. How can this be?!?
<tatertotz> ViperXL75: have you compared the files? is the copy successful?
<ViperXL75> someone just told me that there is "disc caching" that is playing jokes on me.
<ViperXL75> Seems its being copied in the background or so?
<tatertotz> so you haven't actually compared the files immediately after making this observation
<tatertotz> good luck with that
<ViperXL75> which tool can i use to compare them with?
<abhi1802> hey Sven_vB
<abhi1802> moring
<abhi1802> morning
<abhi1802> let's try it today once more
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<jasonsmr> question if Im installing from source and package requires a specific version of automake can I substitute? with later version?
<tatertotz> jasonsmr: the term "requires" and or "required" suggests a thing is required
<jasonsmr> Im having a rough time of it I need to compile something that is out of date
<jasonsmr> it requires older libraries
<tatertotz> many older out of date, no longer maintained or supported things do require older libraries
<jasonsmr> yes I was thinking about using an older version of ubuntu also but I think that may introduce more error
<bettencb> This is a question for a raspberry pi, but I know there is probably a fair share of Pi developers in this IRC
<bettencb> Does anyone have a solution?...
<bettencb> I recently moved my Pi off of my router to a network switch board, & since doing so I haven't been able to use ssh at all to connect to my pi. I had my pi connected to the router on a fixed IP address and obviously the network switch board is wired to my router but the pi doesn't even seem to start as it can't connect to a display either and I receive no flashing green light now as well. I do have a red power light and all was we
<tatertotz> bettencb: wow..you can no longer even use a HDMI display on your RasPi, and you can no longer access it via ssh either?...wow ..sounds like you have no way to administer the device now
<tatertotz> bettencb: better physically disconnect everything and see if it is still working
<bettencb> tatertotz: Can you just take out the sd card to go through files on a Pi or does it not work like that?
<bettencb> First time I've ever had this issue where I can't access my pi to debug and I'm just completely lost
<tatertotz> bettencb: the RasPi 3B+ has no storage on it's own
<bettencb> It's a Pi 4
<tatertotz> bettencb: the SDcard is it's only storage
<tatertotz> bettencb: same with 4
<bettencb> tatertotz: Right, I just didn't know if it was encrypted or anything. It's running ubuntu 19.04 server
<bettencb> tatertotz: I've never had to look through a filesystem before like this? I just didn't know if A) that was possible or if B) someone knew what was going on exactly
<jasonsmr> question: when I am building from foo.dsc source can I change automake version there?
<jasonsmr> I mean like I said my version of auto make is older than needed
<tatertotz> bettencb: you can no longer use whatever operating system you had on the pie, since your ssh doesn't work and a HDMI connected monitor doesn't work either
<jasonsmr> cross that newer than needed
<tatertotz> bettencb: i hope it's not dead
<jasonsmr> lol its late
<tatertotz> bettencb: you don't have to "look" at it's filesystem now either....since HDMI display doesn't work..you can't "look" at anything
<bettencb> tatertotz: I know...  I didn't know if when I set the fixed IP address on the router if I somehow binded the mac address to the router and only the router will give it access? The network switch is behind the firewall obviously but the Pi connected to the router would of been behind the firewall too? So I'm just lost...
<tatertotz> bettencb: put it back in its original place and try to ssh
<bettencb> tatertotz: If I take out the SD card though and just plug it into my computer I could go through the filesystem with just my command line though right?
<tatertotz> bettencb: HDMI doesn't work
<bettencb> I know.... It was such a chore to move
<bettencb> lol
<bettencb> I appreciate the help though!
<tatertotz> bettencb: any progress?
<bettencb> tatertotz: not so much. it's like 2am where I'm at tho so I'm not exactly super focused right now
<bettencb> I'll prolly tackle it in the morning
<nonix4> How do I change Xorg coredump names to something that doesn't overwrite previous one with different one? Affected by multiple different Xorg crashes since latest updates...
<tomreyn> nonix4: cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<tomreyn> see manual page core(5) for details
<nonix4> or apport... which appears not to be sending those to errors.ubuntu.com, possibly confused by networkmanager
<FreeBDSM> hi, what's the difference between packages vulkan-tools and vulkan-utils?
<FreeBDSM> (ubuntu 18.04)
<tomreyn> nonix4: by default, Ubuntu would either send to errors.ubuntu.com or keep the error reports in /var/crash, but you shouldn't see core files at all. so i guess you must have modified it, or this is not a standard ubuntu.
<tomreyn> !info vulkan-tools bionic
<ubottu> Package vulkan-tools does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM:^
<nonix4> tomreyn: I think it is suffering from the same issue as rest of gui tools, thinking network connectivity is missing because networkmanager doesn't understand partially connected multihomed networking
<nonix4> ... using netplan with renderer: networkd but I guess the connectivity checks go through networkmanager anyway?
<tomreyn> nonix4: lack of network connectivity wouldn't explain the appearance of core files, though
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: ah, it's ppa ppa.launchpad.net_graphics-drivers_ppa_ubuntu_dists_bionic_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<nonix4> tomreyn: umm... you're right, pebcak. Just the .crash getting overwritten by next, not a coredump.
<nonix4> not a raw coredump that is, base64'd inside that...
<tomreyn> i see, that's normal then
<nonix4> is xorg-core being far more recent than invidual xorg drivers normal?
<tomreyn> it's not wrong per se.
<nonix4> well just wondering since the crashes appear to be a regression related to xorg-core update... whether there could be compatibility issues with older drivers?
<nedbat> I'm wondering if I can manually rotate the audit logs? Instead of specifying a file size, i'd like to issue a command to start a new audit.log file. Is that possible?
<tomreyn> how do you tell what's more recent and what is older?
<tomreyn> nonix4: ^
<tomreyn> nedbat: on current ubuntu releases, i don't think there is an audit.log file by default, which one are you running?
<nedbat> tomreyn: hmm, i didn't set this up, and my ops guy isn't around now. How can I tell?
<tomreyn> nedbat: lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> but if you know it's been customized that's fine
<nedbat> tomreyn: 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> that's quite outdated
<nonix4> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 173344 Oct 22  2019 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so <-- contained in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu 19.1.0-1 while xserver-xorg-core is 2:1.20.8-2ubuntu2.2
<nedbat> tomreyn: yes, we have plans to go to 20.04 before April '21 :)
<FreeBDSM> `sudo apt-mark showhold` returns nothing. `sudo apt list update && sudo apt list --upgradable` lists 3 packages (xpra, python2-xpra, python3-xpra), yet `sudo apt -y upgrade` says `The following packages have been kept back: python2-xpra python3-xpra xpra     0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.` Why does apt refuse to upgrade these 3?
<tomreyn> nedbat: 18.04 LTS in itself is fine, but you'r eon minor release 3 whereas you should be on .5 or .6
<nedbat> tomreyn: thanks, i'll keep that in mind.
<tomreyn> nedbat: this suggests your system may not receive security updates
<tomreyn> and may not have done so for a long time
<FreeBDSM> .5 is the last 18.04
<FreeBDSM> (for now)
<nedbat> tomreyn: thanks, I understand.
<nedbat> does this affect how i can rotate audit logs?
<FreeBDSM> is it time to upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> nedbat: no, you should use the logrotate command to totate logs. can't provide more detials now, i have to leave
<FreeBDSM> Reviewer Joey Sneddon noted in OMG Ubuntu, "tradition dictates that Ubuntu LTS releases play things safer than the interim so-called "short-term releases" by only including features that Ubuntu developers can commit to maintain for at least five years. Focal doesn't buck that trend. But while this means there are few "omg!" changes in 20.04 there are a number of iterative improvements, usability and user interface refinements, and some
<FreeBDSM> much needed updates, spread throughout the whole of the system."
<nedbat> tomreyn: thanks, that is helpful
<nonix4> tomreyn: ... but anyway good question, since it might be kernel compability instead of between xorg components too.
<nonix4> ... guess there is no reasonable way around of needing a remote debug setup if trying to debug xorg?
<nonix4> (when single-gpu, but multi-gpu might fall under the "unreasonable" classification too)
<coconut> FreeBDSM, probably not yet, as there has not been an article about 18.04.* to 20.04.1 yet on omgubuntu.co.uk
<nonix4> Can I dpkg-divert /usr/bin/nm-online to /bin/true and if I do, how badly will that bite my ankle?
<floown> Hi
<floown> On a Ubuntu dedicated server I try to add a glue record for manage my DNS record for my domains. The syntaxe shoud be hostname.mydomain.tld    or    ns.mydomain.tld    ?
<Mystified> Hi all, I have a touch screen laptop, how am I able to make the touck keyboard spread wider across the screen
<Mystified> I'd likme alarger keys
<Mystified> I'd like larger keys
<Mystified> thanks kindly
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rana_ans> Hi, so I use ubuntu 18.04 dual boot with windows 10, it sends me to emergency
<rana_ans> Mode now
<rana_ans> Last time before I shutdown I think I did
<rana_ans> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rana_ans> Anyone who can help me get out of
<rana_ans> Emergency mode?
<rana_ans> Anyone with ubuntu 18.04 knowledge?
<rana_ans> I tried google but no luck
<rana_ans> The solution there doesnt work for me
<rana_ans> In fact I have only 12 lines in /etc/fstab
<nonix4> does the privates.h:121 link near top of list at https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2020.04&package=xorg-server&period=day&pkg_arch=amd64 work for those with permissions, or is it affected by bug #1863689?
<ubottu> bug 1863689 in Errors "Error links containing ../ are not clickable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863689
<nonix4> s/day/week/ actually...
<JeroenK> I' ve been looking for a sort of now playing ticker for like in the header of a browser for example.
<JeroenK> Or other ways. Ubuntu 20.04, usually using the Audacious player
<tomreyn> nonix4: looks like an instance of 1863689 to me.
<bet0x> Hello everyone.
<bet0x> For some reason my Ubuntu 20 has like a "slow" start on a ping from console, cannot understand why. On same machine using Windows i don't have the issue, is like slow to resolve and everything.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM » bet0x
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | bet0x
<ubottu> bet0x: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<bet0x> tomreyn, i didn't understand
<tomreyn> bet0x: there is no "Ubuntu 20", which ubuntu release is your question about?
<bet0x> tomreyn, 20.04
<tomreyn> ok!
<bet0x> tomreyn, so you know what it is or got an idea?
<tomreyn> bet0x: so you open a temrinal window, run "ping iforgottoexplainwhichcommandiranexaxtly.org" and it takes longer than expected to print anything on screen?
<bet0x> Yep, including browsing. I tried several "DNS" servers. But it doesn't happen on my other OS.
<bet0x> I have a RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller i did a lot of troubleshoot and nothing pops
<bet0x> it's wired, no wifi
<tomreyn> bet0x: please run    systemd-resolve --status | nc 5.39.93.71 9999     and post the url returned here
<bet0x> https://termbin.com/a20xj
<bet0x> There
<tomreyn> bet0x: what does this report?     nslookup google.com 189.197.62.74
<bet0x> ipv4 + ipv6
<tomreyn> !paste | bet0x: use a pastebin if more than one line of output
<ubottu> bet0x: use a pastebin if more than one line of output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bet0x> i disabled v6 from my connection cause AAAA was taking too long
<bet0x> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BhjRM2pYZ6/
<tomreyn> bet0x: how ong did it take to produce this output?
<bet0x> right now quick
<bet0x> 1 second flat
<tomreyn> bet0x: is this as quick?    nslookup example.org 189.197.62.74
<bet0x> The DNS server has no issue, it's a weird combination
<bet0x> tomreyn, i added "time" so you can see how fast https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QfWhh5C9zK/
<tomreyn> i agree, there seems to be some other problem. could be with ip4 / ipv6 coexsistence.
<tomreyn> i'll bbl, need a nap.
<nonix4> bet0x: could attempt resolving some of the dnssec test addresses too...
<bet0x> tomreyn, well seems i fix it by adding "options single-request-reopen" on /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<nonix4> bet0x: https://dnssec.vs.uni-due.de/
<bet0x> oh nonix4 i was checking that
<bet0x> nonix4, single-request-reopen did the trick
<bet0x> nonix4, tomreyn thank you! D
<bet0x> :D
<kal1M3r0> Hello Guys, there's any one know or suggest what Can I do in this Case   < OS Ubuntu Server>  I have an external 3T. HDD ext4 shared in LAN with SMB, and when I delete Files from Windows clients Machine, Ubuntu don't free up the space..... I have checked every where for any kind of cache or bin.recycle left somewhere in the HDD but without luck... From Disk tool the free space is 500GB but from properties in files the free space its 250GB. I double
<kal1M3r0> checked with "sudo baobab" looking for those files and Couldn't find any, looked by terminal with "du -sh ./path-locations* still not any trace of those big file deleted in the past with Windows OS, seen folders such as Trash.1000 etc etc all empty and hidden files doesn't tell much more. Also I did reboot the machine lot of time to avoid some service keep files in hold... no way its not that!      " please anyone know what keep the space up and why disk
<kal1M3r0> show me the correct free space and files properties not? "
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/PRATAP-KUMAR/focalgdm3
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ This is cool.
<Holiday> anyone else noticing when apache2 is updating, the service isn't being restarted?
<Holiday> I've now seen 4 or 5 systems over the past 2 or so days where apache2-data, apache2-bin, apache2, apache2-utils updated but then see: Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Holiday> this dpkg error only started showing up after that apt-get in the apt log file showing the apache updates (and it also showed again on the autoremove ran on the 15th)
<Holiday> ah seems the apache package is prompting about overwriting the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf config file... which is breaking apt auto updates?
<pikapika> How do you get the source code for a particular package?
<pikapika> ie not just look up the package "upstream" and download the source from there
<pikapika> rather the specific source as was built from for the version that exists on my system via apt
<tomreyn> !source | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pikapika> How do you apply the diffs?
<tomreyn> which diffs? usually using 'patch'
<pikapika> E: Unable to find a source package for vlc interesting...had I installed it from elsewhere?
<pikapika> I guess I had used the snap
<tomreyn> pikapika: you will need to add deb-src lines to your apt configuration
<tomreyn> but then the documentation ubottu provided you with said so
<pikapika> > To accomplish this, the deb-src entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list should be pointed at unstable. It should also be enabled (uncommented). See section The /etc/apt/sources.list file, Section 2.1.
<pikapika> does 'unstable' affect anything else?
<pikapika> oh wait
<pikapika> thats not relevant to me
<tomreyn> pikapika: it's debian documentation, so, yes, it doesn't apply to you
<pikapika> apt-cache show vlc states:
<pikapika> >Section: universe/graphics
<pikapika> So is this the deb-src line I must uncomment?
<tomreyn> you'll need a deb-src line for the universe repository, right
<tomreyn> usually you'll already have that, commented out, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pikapika> yes I had to uncomment it
<pikapika> so after the apt update is done
<pikapika> apt source vlc
<pikapika> will just download some tarballs to current dir right?
<pikapika> instead of spreading files everywhere on the system?
<pikapika> *apt-get source vlc
<tomreyn> it won't spread files everywhere on the system
<pikapika> the sources I get will correspond exactly to the specific version I have installed right now yes?
<tomreyn> i believe the documentation discusses this.
<pikapika> doesn't seem to have anything about this matter, though it seems intuitive to me that it should download sources corresponding to the current version of vlc I have
<pikapika> The versions do seem to match now that its downloading the sources
<pikapika> Thanks a lot tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<tomreyn> make sure not to miss the UPPER CASE NOTE about support status of the universe repository in sources.list
<pikapika> Yes I did read that
<pikapika> Though if I submit a patch, it should be possible that they accept it right?
<tomreyn> they being the ubuntu community? maybe.
<pikapika> You meant this message I hope:
<pikapika> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<pikapika> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<pikapika> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> but yes, i did.
<pikapika> well I thought 3 lines was short enough to not bother with a paste
<tomreyn> "multi-line"
<pikapika> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MZm5Bg45tg/
<pikapika> Does this mean the vlc_3.0.8-0ubuntu18.04.1.debian.tar.xz was automatically applied or not?
<pikapika> It seems to have already created a directory and unpacked the files there
<pikapika> Files: vlc-3.0.8  vlc_3.0.8-0ubuntu18.04.1.debian.tar.xz  vlc_3.0.8-0ubuntu18.04.1.dsc  vlc_3.0.8.orig.tar.xz
<pikapika> where vlc-3.0.8 is the directory in question
<klu3> anybody here use xubuntu? i downloaded the iso but how do i verify it with md5 sha256 hash
<tomreyn> !verify | klu3
<ubottu> klu3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pavlos> klu3: sha256sum nameofiso
<tomreyn> hmm, i thought this got updated
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-verify-ubuntu
<klu3> thank you for replies but i cannot find the key on xubuntu website to verify stuff https://xubuntu.org/download/
<pikapika> holy shit configure is 60000+ lines long
<klu3> ubuntu, lubuntu has it but not xubuntu
<klu3> ubottu: nevermind i found it from the tutorial on that link
<ubottu> klu3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> klu3: these files are located on the mirror server you downloaded the .iso file from, right next to the iso file, and there are directory indexes.
<klu3> tomreyn: thanks dude
<klu3> thank you all i will save this link for future references
<pikapika> autotools have become really intricate it seems
<tomreyn> !discuss | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<pikapika> Sorry
<pavlos> klu3: http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/20.04/release/
<klu3> pavlos: yep, thnx you
<sa-ghosts> would ubuntu 20.04 LTS get Gnome-shell 3.36.5?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> package versions will usually remain the same, other than for patch levels.
<sa-ghosts> it's a point release for bug fixes and what not
<sa-ghosts> no major changes
<sa-ghosts> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/gnome/gnome-shell
<sa-ghosts> shows 3.36.1
<tomreyn> are you asking a question, or making a statement?
<sa-ghosts> this is a statement lol
<sa-ghosts> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal-updates/gnome/gnome-shell
<sa-ghosts> shows 3.36.4
<sa-ghosts> so I think it would get updated to 3.36.5?
<sa-ghosts> now this is the question
<tomreyn> i don't think anyone can answer this. what you have shown is that gnome-shell has gone through a stable release upgrade process within ubuntu 20.04, an exception that is sometimes made.
<tomreyn> this doesn't mandate that another such exception will be made in the future.
<sa-ghosts> ah so even the point released are fixed in ubuntu LTS?
<sa-ghosts> sorry new to ubuntu
<sa-ghosts> the point releases*
<tomreyn> i do not understand the question, please rephrase
<tomreyn> point releases are ubuntu minor releases such as 20.04(.0), 20.04.1 (there will be more in the future)
<tomreyn> those are just 'refreshed installers' basically.
<sa-ghosts> Ubuntu 20.04 released with gnome-shell 3.36.1, my question is the point releases for gnome-shell (meaning 3.36.x) are fixed through out Ubuntu 20.04 life
<tomreyn> !lastest
<sa-ghosts> are would gnome-shell 3.36.x be updated because it's not a major release of gnome
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sa-ghosts> I know man, I'm not asking about gnome-shell 3.38
<sa-ghosts> it's still gnome-shell 3.36 just with extra bug fixes
<sa-ghosts> ubuntu 20.04 got updated to gnome-shell 3.36.4 was that a one off or would it get update to 3.36.5?
<tomreyn> gnome-shell version numbers 3.36.1 3.36.4 and 3.36.5 are upstream version numbers. ubuntu patch levels are appended to those
<tomreyn> if the upstream version changes it indicates that a newer upstream release is being shipped
<sa-ghosts> so it would get to ubuntu 20.04
<sa-ghosts> ?
<sa-ghosts> asking because I want this bug fix
<sa-ghosts> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/merge_requests/1366
<sa-ghosts> and this
<sa-ghosts> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/merge_requests/1375
<sa-ghosts> both are in 3.36.5
<sa-ghosts> and not in 3.36.4
<tomreyn> not automatically, only through an exception, i.e. SRU
<tomreyn> you should read the documentation provided
<Industrial> Hi. How do I find out what keyboard model to select in `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`.
<Industrial> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T460
<sumagna> how to start a gui session in a tty session
<ledeni> sumagna: 'startx'
<sumagna> didnt work
<ledeni> sumagna: then you have problem
<ledeni> sumagna: or open x session on another tty session
<tomreyn> Industrial: laptop keyboards usually have a lower number of keys than standard sized keyboards. however, you are often fine with selecting the default keyboard for the locale you have there.
<tomreyn> Industrial: if you don't know which locale or keyboard you have, there should be an option where you just type some characters and this is used to identify your keyboard layout.
<Industrial> tomreyn: Okay, the only key not working correctly is the backslash atm
<tomreyn> can't comment on this, i don't even know which keyboard locale or exact t460 model you have
<Industrial> tomreyn: okay, thanks
<luckybunny> Can I stop something from being removed? Trying to install something, and getting "the following packages will be REMOVED"...
<luckybunny> The removal throws errors, causing the whole process to abort
<luckybunny> I'm installing the thing that would hopefully fix those errors
<tomreyn> add what's being removed as a second package to be installed
<tomreyn> but the real problem you'Re dealing with there is use of incompatible package sources
<tomreyn> apt sources
<tomreyn> or leftover packages, or similar. apt-forktracer canhelp you sort this out and clean up the mess.
<perroud> Can i ask about software/app/related recommendation here?
<tomreyn> perroud: please use #ubuntu-discuss for this
<perroud> tyvm @tomreyn
<tomreyn> !register | perroud:you may need to do this
<ubottu> perroud:you may need to do this: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> ah, apparently not.
<perroud> can we register nickname at freenode? (efnet feelings lol)
<warsoul> perroud /msg nickserv help register
<tomreyn> yours is already registered, and you're logged in.
<jwinterm> I recently installed 20.04 on hp laptop with kde desktop, and bloaty websites are very sluggish in chrome or firefox
<jwinterm> bloaty = new reddit, discord, twitter, etc
<jwinterm> any suggestions to diagnose or fix issue would be appreciated
<tomreyn> how much ram do you have installed there?
<jwinterm> 16 GB I think
<jwinterm> only like 2 being used
<jwinterm>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<jwinterm> Mem:          15888        2019        6430        2063        7439       11467
<tomreyn> is graphics acceleration working?
<tomreyn> which graphics hardware is in use, which driver?
<jwinterm> apparently it's completely disabled on linux for chrome
<jwinterm> amdgpu
<jwinterm> it has a vega gpu
<jwinterm> but I tried toggling it on chrome to little/no effect
<jwinterm> it is enabled on firefox
<jwinterm> at least box is checked
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<jwinterm> hardware acceleration
<tomreyn> oh, i see
<tomreyn> are all updates installed?
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<jwinterm> I guess this article is kinda old https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/10/hardware-acceleration-chrome-linux
<tomreyn> ...and did you reboot since
<jwinterm> I think that's what I saw saying it didn't work on linux
<jwinterm> I do have some pending libsdl updates
<tomreyn> my understanding is that web browsers still don't support/enable, by default graphics acceleration on linux.
<jwinterm> I'll try that and reboot
<jwinterm> thanks
<oerheks> What DNS in use?
<jwinterm> default I guess
<jwinterm> I didn't change anything
<jwinterm> att
<oerheks> oke, some dns services can be slower..
<oerheks> do updates first :-)
<tomreyn> if it's still a problem after reboot, post    journalctl -b -p3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<jwinterm> most pages seem fine, it's just very noticeable on new reddit and discord
<jwinterm> ok, biab
<jwinterm> that's actually way better
<jwinterm> there was an opengl one pending too
<jwinterm> thanks oerheks and tomreyn!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<HackerII> thank you for fixing the network program
<HackerII> *manager*
<oerheks> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> oerheks: :-P
<HackerII> ya, tomreyn  is one killer helper, 3 visits ago he helped me with my dell 6420 bios problem.. what a guy.
<tomreyn> i did not fix the network program for you, though
<HackerII> i know its off topic.. but.. ive been a ubuntu fan since 6.06 .. that being said .. ive tried many flashy versions and they worked like a drag car that broke down 1/2 way down the lane.. and the winner was Ubuntu..
<FaTaL_G> I recently upgraded to 20.04 from 18.04, now the system keeps randomly locking up
<FaTaL_G> Im not seeing a smoking gun....
<FaTaL_G> I'm looking for panic or error in dmesg right???
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: yes, for example
<HackerII> is Ubuntu+1 still available ??
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, hey, long time no talk, So when I do that, the only errors I have are for the broadcom chipset for the asus pcie-88. We can ignore those. (and the associate"ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT0._GTF due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20190816/psparse-529)"), can I still ignore those?
<FaTaL_G> Yhe system boots and runs fine for some time... minutes, hours or days. But Im not seeing any errors or panics.
<tomreyn> that's about sata port0 if i'm getting it right, not sure what GTF is, though.
<HackerII> I want to say something .. but it may get me into hot water
<tomreyn> !ot | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HackerII> ok
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: so if there are no indications of anything serious going wrong in dmesg / journalctl, you'd need to ensure hardware and (especially mainboard) firmware are in a good state.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, those errors have been there since 16.04, we discussed them at one point. So unless 20.04 is having crankiness behind the scenes with those, I presume we can still ignore.
<tomreyn> i see, my memory has faded, i'm afraid.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I didnt look at journalctl, I'll go do that. The firmware and mainboard should be fine. And - the problem only began after upgrading to 20.04. I doubt it is coincidence
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<FaTaL_G> I am up to date. I do it regularly
<tomreyn> and the latest kernel image is both installed and you're running it?
<FaTaL_G> how do I check that?
<FaTaL_G>  5.4.0-42-generic
<tomreyn> cat /proc/version     shows what's running
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: Linux version 5.4.0-42-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-038) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Ubuntu 9.3.0-10ubuntu2)) #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: this looks recent
<FaTaL_G> I did update upgrade last night, but it didnt prompt to run a new initramfs build or anything
<tomreyn> it's the latest
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: so anywhere else I can look for errors?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: it's locking up and I have no reason to suspect hardware/firmware. Gulp.... do I go back to 18.04? I cannot downgrade Im sure. so this means re-installing from scratch?
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: is the mainboard firmware ("BIOS") up to date?
<tomreyn> it's correct that to get from 20.04 to 18.04 you'd need to reinstall
<shibboleth> what's the issue?
<tomreyn> i assume i already reviewed your systemctl -b   last time?
<tomreyn> i meant to write: i assume i already reviewed your    journalctl -b   last time?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: the last time we worked together, we were looking at the broadcom wireless stuff.
<FaTaL_G> I am pretty confident the bios is up to date but I dont update when it is not broken
<FaTaL_G> I'll check, but its been stable for years, and I do occasionally upgrade. Im reluctant to touch bios since I know it is stable on 18.04
<tomreyn> cool, whatever works best for you
<tomreyn> note that 18.04 also gets updates and might no longer work for you now.
<FaTaL_G> you mean the bios?
<FaTaL_G> oh you mean kernel... understood
<tomreyn> i mean ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and the software it provides, incl kernel and microcode updates
<tomreyn> and firmware upgrades
<FaTaL_G> shibboleth: the issue is that my ubuntu 20.04 install, I use as a router for my home, is locking up randomly, with no errors panics or other indications in dmesg/syslog or journalctl
<shibboleth> the router is locking up or your server you also use as a router locks up after upgrading?
<FaTaL_G> shibboleth, ubuntu = router = server
<shibboleth> look in /var/log/syslog*, kern.log
<FaTaL_G> they are the same thing.
<shibboleth> no
<FaTaL_G> shibboleth, ubuntu = router = server <=== they are the same thing
<shibboleth> yeah, i got that
<FaTaL_G> ok ;)
<shibboleth> but the logs are not the same
<FaTaL_G> agreed
<shibboleth> paste.debian.net syslog leading up to the bork
<FaTaL_G> do you mind if I pm it?
<shibboleth> paste.debian.net. then others can pitch in
<FaTaL_G> sadly, even though I redirect iptables output, for some irritating reason, it still captures iptable kernel drops in there for a short period
<FaTaL_G> so it exposes my ip
<tomreyn> use grep or sed then
<FaTaL_G> ok
<kre10> hey guys, can you help me to install tvheadend on ubuntu 20.X(focal)(raspberry 4)?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, shibboleth: the log I will post is from todays rollover, it locked up at 3-4PM EST today (so 15-1600), and I rebooted afterwards, so you will see the reboot post.
<oerheks>  kre10 what is tvheadend?
<kre10>  Tvheadend is a TV streaming server and digital video recorder supporting DVB-S, DVB-S2, DVB-C,
<tomreyn> !info tvheadend
<ubottu> Package tvheadend does not exist in focal
<tomreyn> computer says no
<oerheks> not in our repos, i see
<oerheks> https://lintut.com/install-tvheadend-on-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<kre10> :(  so, only with snap?
<oerheks> there is a snap, indeed https://snapcraft.io/tvheadend
<kre10> where snap stores his conf files? And where this package is compiled from?
<kre10> Thank you!
<oerheks> not sure it stores in ~/snap/<name>
<kre10> OK, thank you so much!
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, shibboleth: [ sed  's/[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+/###.###.###.###/g' /var/log/syslog] doesn't seem to change anything, do you see something wrong?
<FaTaL_G> I realize its read only - but shouldn't the displayed output be what I want, and I can save it or run pastebinit?
<shibboleth> FaTaL_G, just paste.ubuntu.com syslog leading up to the crash/lock
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: provide an example of a line you're trying to remove off the logs you'll be sharing
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I just want to remove the ips, like I said.
<FaTaL_G> I want help, but Im not about to post my ip address to the channel since the majority of people in this channel are #rando, and the machine we are working on is forward facing, *(it is the router)
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -P '(?:[0-9]{1,3}\.){3}[0-9]{1,3}' | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: maybe open the file in gedit and do a find/replace on the ips
<tomreyn> oh wait
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -vP '(?:[0-9]{1,3}\.){3}[0-9]{1,3}' | nc termbin.com 9999
<FaTaL_G> Aug 15 17:27:16 TARDIS dhclient[1364]: bound to 111.111.111.111 -- renewal in 3379 seconds.
<tomreyn> forgot the v, sorry
<tomreyn> this will still tell us about ipv6 addresses, mac addresses, serial numbers etc.
<FaTaL_G> I have ipv6 disabled
<FaTaL_G> so I believe
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: dont you want the state of network activity? that will remove/skip all lines with it?
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: i don't mind too much
<tomreyn> your sed does seem to work, though:   journalctl -b | sed -E 's/[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+/###.###.###.###/g'
<LiftLeft> would there be any way to prevent brave from know when my headphones unplugged. when my headphones get unplugged videos get paused. It's really annoying
<tomreyn> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in focal
<LiftLeft> based on chromuim
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, yes it seems to work on journalctl, but not on the syslog output
<oerheks> LiftLeft, how did you install brave? and on what ubuntu version aetc
<LiftLeft> 18.04
<LiftLeft> Debian package install
<LiftLeft> doesn't look like there's way to disable in the brave
<LiftLeft> *it
<oerheks> what version of brave?
<oerheks> maybe our snapstore gives a newer version, https://snapcraft.io/install/brave/ubuntu#install
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: so work with jounralctl then?
<LiftLeft> it was added it in chrome in 2019 or something
<LiftLeft> I guess I could use an older verson
<oerheks> ?
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: i don't really like the idea of waiting for an hour for a chance to maybe review some log output, though,w e need to get better there.
<LiftLeft> it's "feature"
<LiftLeft> *a
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, shibboleth: https://termbin.com/vet4   It locked up today between 1500 & 1600
<LiftLeft> not a "bug"
<oerheks> reset the .config/ folder for brave?
<LiftLeft> oerheks, you can't disable it
<oerheks> oke, so you bring up an issue about software we don't contrll
<oerheks> lolz
<LiftLeft> I wanted to know if there's a way to prevent it from knowing it was paused by doing something through the operating system
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I'm betting you I'm more irritated that it has taken me this long to get one pasted for you. I really wish I could redirect it all before it ever gets written there
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: can you do the same for the last but one log? -b -1
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -1 | tail -n 300 | sed -E 's/[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+/###.###.###.###/g' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> just the last 300 lines ought to be enough to see where it's failing
<FaTaL_G> it didnt give me any output
<FaTaL_G> same url?
<tomreyn> no, it'd be a new url
<tomreyn> there's a brcmfmac oops
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, shibboleth, https://termbin.com/wlvm
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, yes, there is. lol. its ok, you SHOULD be able to ignore it
<FaTaL_G> I really want to make it work right, and have not tried since I upgraded to 20.04, but it has never caused this issue
<LiftLeft> I dunno I'll use duck tape
<LiftLeft> *just
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: if it doesn't work anyways, then don't load it (blacklist it), see if this helps with stability?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I am am to make it work, but not without the errors on load. but ok, I can blacklist it. since clearly it is never going to be supported legitimately
<FaTaL_G> *able. I reallllllllllllllllllllly want to get a quality ac speed card on that box.
<tomreyn> so blacklisting is worth a try, if just temporarily to see whether it'll help with stability. how long does it take to freeze? how do you know it freezes?
<XAEA-12> are snaps/flatpaks faster or slower than normal apt packages?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, it is quite random. Yesterday it froze 5 times. today so far, once. the day before, not at all. I know it is frozen because if I go to the machine itself, I cant get a terminal up, caps lock does not light the keyboard at all.
<FaTaL_G> an active terminal session is unresponsive to pressing keys. of course, my ssh seesion isnt working either.
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: i see, so sysrq would probably not work then either. i don't see anything serious on the logs. so feels like a hardware / microcode / firmware problem to me, still.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, can I raise a log level to dig in deeper?
<tomreyn> on which service?
<shibboleth> FaTaL_G, also, set up dmesg to pipe output to another box or file
<tomreyn> you can try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging as well
<FaTaL_G> and is there anything I can do to STOP (for example), [Aug 15 15:47:35 TARDIS kernel: iptables-dropped:IN=eno1 OUT= MAC= SRC=###.###.###.### DST=###.###.###.### LEN=118 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=37370 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353 LEN=98 ]
<tomreyn> especially 'system crash' and 'linux-crashdump' and 'netconsole' on the above link
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: I already have a  " /etc/rsyslog.d/10-iptables.conf" with [:msg, regex, "^\[ *[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\] iptables" -/var/log/iptables.log] in it, but that aint working?
<tomreyn> rsyslog doesn't affect journald, i think
<tomreyn> but you can always filter output from that
<tomreyn> or modify kernel.printk
<FaTaL_G> filter it pre or post?
<FaTaL_G> I'd prefer to redirect since it is sometimes useful. I also do not want to filter something very necessary inadvertently and then someday chase my tail.
<tomreyn> you can have journalctl output filtering. and you can have rsyslog filtering for log files (which journald is not)
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -v "IN=.*OUT=.*"   may be good enough
<tomreyn> you can also apply log limiting to iptables directly https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables#Limiting_log_rate
<tomreyn> try also booting without microcode updates by supplying kernel parameter dis_ucode_ldr
<tomreyn> just to see whether you gain stability that way
<tomreyn> your bios version is the latest from oct 2019, but during boot ubuntu updates the microcode to revision 0xd6, date = 2020-04-23
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: that's all i can think of. i wouldn't poke too long before you try 18.04 for a while, though (can be booted off removable media, as long as that is writable, so you don't need to remove the 20.04 installation)
<tomreyn> try on 18.04 fully updated, though. if it happens there, too, it's hardware testing time.
<FaTaL_G> I actually like iptables logging everything, it is acting as a router so all I need to care about eventually is disk space and rotate
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, before I updated to 20.04, only what 2 weeks ago? I was current on 18.04and stable.
<FaTaL_G> actually, come to think of it, I think I was stable on 20.04, but had a few othr things to work out. It only became unstable ~ 4 days ago
<FaTaL_G> maybe a week.I really wish I could report a bug and a reason.
<tomreyn> run a memtest over night, if you can take it out of operation for that long
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: is it a reportable bug that I've explicitly defined the rule above for rsyslog.d/ and yet it still records entries in the syslog?
<LONGMAN> hi
<Jordan_U> FaTaL_G: I haven't read all of your past scrollback, so apologies if you have already answered this. Have you tried running from an Ubuntu 20.04 LiveUSB for a few days? If it doesn't lock up in the LiveUSB environment, then it's likely a software issue, and we may be able to work out what about your system is different from a default install configuration. If it does lock up, you can try an Ubuntu 18.04
<Jordan_U> LiveUSB. If it locks up as well, then it's almost certainly a hardware issue.
<rr123> ubuntu 20.04 snd_hda_intel kept losing audio, only reboot can fix
<rr123> options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0
<administrador> Hi. I am in Ubuntu 20.04. How do I rename the file extension of 100 files in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> rr123: When you lose audio, do you get any error messages or UI indications that something has happened? (Or can you only tell because you literally stop hearing sound)
<Jordan_U> administrador: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<rr123> Jordan_U: just checked settings and found the audio output was somehow switched to hdmi lcd after a suspend
<administrador> Jordan_U, NICE, I would have never guessed all of those weird brackets and symbols in the command line....  for f in *.jpg; do mv -- "$f" "${f%.jpg} .webp"; done
<administrador> thx
<Jordan_U> administrator: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> rr123: Does switching it back solve your problem then? Going into the "configuration" tab in pavucontrol and disabling the HDMI audio output might prevent it from being switched to automatically again. Also, if you're no longer seeing your analog audio out as an option to switch to, you may need to do the reverse and enable the analog audio out in the "configuration" tab of pavucontrol.
<tripleb> Tripelb tries again. I want to trun the autoarrange on the desktop OFF. I dont get that choice when I rclick on the desktop...)
<ST47> Is there somehing I have to do after editing the sudoers file with "visudo"? I added a "NOPASSWD" directive for my current user and a certain command, but sudo is still prompting me for a password
<D2R2> exit
<D2R2> #exit
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers .. logout and login?
<ST47> I've actually just rebooted and still being prompted for a password
<ST47> I'll read that wiki page
#ubuntu 2020-08-16
<ST47> Okay, the problem was that my new line was before the "#includedir /etc/sudoers.d" at the bottom of the file. After moving my command after even that line, it works
<oerheks> ST47, good spot
<FaTaL_G> Jordan_U: no I haven't. I could
<Jordan_U> FaTaL_G: If you'd like some help booting from an iso on your hard drive, so you can get better performance and not depend on a USB drive, I can help you with that.
<XAEA-12> is ubuntu a good distro for developers?
<tatertotz> XAEA-12: humans/developers, tend to be unique, (down to the fingerprint), with varying degrees of decades of experience, what's good for John, may NOT be good for Sam, Sarah and Billy
<xbfrog> ubuntu 20.04 bluetooth keyboard not connecting. removed device and all devices were removed and now i cannot enable bluetooth how can i fix this?
<xbfrog> it now says no bluetooth found
<xbfrog> even tho i turn on any device to pair
<FaTaL_G> Jordan_U: I boot on ssd
<alch3mist> Hi all, I have added a custom resolution in ubuntu, but I seem not to be able to select it, when I select it it either won't accept it, or if visually it seems like it's selected it truly hasn't changed the resolution.
<alch3mist> any suggestions?
<alch3mist> steps I took, 1. used CVT to get my custom modeline info, added the newmode, assigned the added mode to my active display
<alch3mist> (ignore #1 in there, I put than all the steps in one line and forgot to remove "1")
<samdragon> Hello. I totally borked my laptop with a recent upgrade. I can't boot, it fails at initramfs and drops into busybox. Ive searched a bunch and it seems like I should be able to recover if I can reconfigure the initramfs but when I boot into a Live USB, I cant see the internal root harddrive listed with any of the normal utilities. I think it might
<samdragon> be due to encryption on the device. Any help or guidance is really appreciated.
<gnoob> wasn't there something about a GRUB update that broke booting.  Maybe 2 weeks ago maybe less.
<gnoob> samdragon: does this work?
<gnoob> https://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/how-to-recover-a-luks-encrypted-disk/
<samdragon> that sounds promising, let me look that up. the other wrinkle is I had tested using the 5.6 kernel for a wifi fix and I think that I was booted up with that kernel when the updates ran. is that really bad or not that bad? Its a 20.04 system so the base kernel was 5.4.42
<samdragon> thanks gnoob, I'll look at that article right meow
<alch3mist> got disconnected, if anyone answered my question above please let me know since I might have missed the response, thanks
<gnoob> samdragon: you second question is beyond my knowledge but I know you should be able to boot a previous kernel.  https://starlabs.kb.help/guides/booting-with-a-previous-kernel/
<gnoob> alch3mist: I scrolled up.  Unfortunately no one replied.
<alch3mist> thanks for letting me know, gnoob, I'll just stick around then to see if I get any naswers.
<samdragon> gnoob: when I run `cat /proc/partitions` it just shows me the same list of devices as the other utilities.
<samdragon> ```ubuntu@ubuntu:/proc$ sudo cat partitions major minor  #blocks  name   7        0    2001176 loop0   7        1      27740 loop1   7        2      56264 loop2   7        3     246576 loop3   7        4      63580 loop4   7        5      50980 loop5   8        0   15451648 sda   8        1    2651616 sda1   8        2       3968 sda2   8        3
<samdragon> 12799488 sda3```
<samdragon> that didnt format but i see a bunch of sda partitions, but thats the USB im pretty sure
<gnoob> samdragon:  sda should be your linux partition?
<samdragon> is it? Im assuming thats the live USB, because of this output of fdisk -l
<samdragon> Disk /dev/sda: 14.75 GiB, 15822487552 bytes, 30903296 sectorsDisk model: USB Flash Drive
<samdragon> Disk /dev/sda: 14.75 GiB, 15822487552 bytes, 30903296 sectorsDisk model: USB Flash Drive
<Bashing-om> samdragon: Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' from the liveUSB for the channel's inpection.
<Bashing-om> !paste | samdragon
<ubottu> samdragon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samdragon> sorry. im bad at IRC
<Bashing-om> samdragon: We were all new at one time - bad is not an issue :P
<samdragon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rgYMYNnrRq/
<Bashing-om> samdragon: Yukkie: "Apple" let's me out - no experience here to guide you :(
<samdragon> I think that's just the USB though, right? not the laptop's drive. its not a macbook
<samdragon> I dunno why it says that, maybe I originally formatted the usb on a macbook a while back
<Bashing-om> samdragon: I can accept that it is the USB as we have "Disk /dev/sda: 63.3GB". But should have also shown the internal drive.
<samdragon> even if it's encrypted or the initramfs cant find the device?
<echoSMILE> hi. Is there a way to turn a laptop into a loudspeaker with ubuntu without the feedback efect ?
<thyriaen> Hiho, i am running Ubuntu 20.04 and i would like to get OpenCL running with my RX5700XT and i am wondering if navi is not supported yet, because i get the following error when i try to get clinfo
<thyriaen> '/usr/lib/clc/gfx1010-amdgcn-mesa-mesa3d.bc': No such file or directory
<tatertotz> thyriaen: did you install the driver?
<thyriaen> i did install libclc, and the icd
<tatertotz> thyriaen: ok, so you didn't install the driver then
<tatertotz> thyriaen: open terminal
<thyriaen> isnt the icd runtime the driver ?
<tatertotz> RX5700XT driver
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: the feedback is (usually) not caused by software, but by the audio periphals you use and how they are situated to one another. use a microphone that doesn't capture surrounding sound (such as a lavalier mic), and / or directional audio output. think of how a megaphone combines the recording and output device: the speaker is located at the opposite side to the microphone, and the speaker is surrounded by a plastic wrapping to ensure it
<tomreyn> doesn'T output toweards the microphone, and to create directional sound.
<thyriaen> tatertotz, what is the package called ?
<tatertotz> thyriaen: you're probably still using amdgpu, it's not a package from the ubuntu repos, you have to get it from AMD
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: this said, maybe that's rather for #ubuntu-offtopic
<thyriaen> yea i am using amdgpu
<tatertotz> thyriaen: you can download it from the AMD website
<tatertotz> thyriaen: this a merely a version, you haven't really shared enough technical details for anything else so you'll have to search on your own for the version you need
<tatertotz> thyriaen: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-amdgpu-unified-linux
<thyriaen> i would like to stick the the opensource implementation and not use amdgpu-pro i had a similar problem with vega when it released but was able to fix it somehow
<tatertotz> thyriaen: ok , i understand...good luck
<thyriaen> thanks :=)
<tomreyn> while i think we should not claim to be able to support this setup here, i think what thyriaen wanted is https://math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/amdgpu.html
<eliyahutbr> hey guys. running 20.04. getting "no wifi adapter found"  lscpi tells me 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31). What do I do?
<eliyahutbr> i've tried googling w/o success
<eliyahutbr> did i miss an answer while rebooting by chance?
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: let's get some details. Does the PC have any other network connectivity to the Internet right now?
<eliyahutbr> yeah TJ. I'm wired in.
<eliyahutbr> I can give ya whatever you need.
<eliyahutbr> this happened within the last few days. I suspect one of the system upgrades broke things.
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dR8M49nHnV/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: OK so kernel level looks correct
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: is it a desktop system?
<eliyahutbr> laptop
<eliyahutbr> dell
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: if so I suggest you check the NetworkManager logs with "journalctl -b 0 -u NetworkManager" -- it'll load into 'less' so press 'G' (capital G) to goto End and work backwards looking for clues when it tries and fails to connect
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: or you can do "journalctl -f -u NetworkManager" which will 'tail' the log ... then try connecting
<eliyahutbr> can i dump the text? This is beyond my level of understanding.
<eliyahutbr>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mbNjCBkyCd/
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8c2BFMDgsD/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: I don't see any attempt to make a Wifi connection in that log
<eliyahutbr> my gui tells me No Wi-Fi Adapter Found. Make sure yuouhave a Wi-Fi adapter plugged in and turned on.
<eliyahutbr> *you have
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: ahhh!
<eliyahutbr> i like 'ahhh!'
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: what does "nmcli device" report?
<eliyahutbr> DEVICE  TYPE      STATE      CONNECTION         enp1s0  ethernet  connected  Wired connection 1 lo      loopback  unmanaged  --
<eliyahutbr> no wifi device listed
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: right... let's dig: "pastebinit <( ip link show; ls -l /sys/class/net )"
<eliyahutbr> is that sytax correct?
<eliyahutbr> patebinit?
<eliyahutbr> pastebinit rather
<eliyahutbr> nvm
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: indeed' you can just copy/paste that command inside the " "
<eliyahutbr> /paste.ubuntu.com/p/6XZ8dQ75VV/
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6XZ8dQ75VV/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: OK so no device!
<eliyahutbr> thats nifty. i'm gonna have to learn about how to use pastbinit for sure
<eliyahutbr> indeed. no device.
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: lets go back to basics - I suspect it may be missing firmware. "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; journalctl -b 0 -k )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gb4WwxJpWj/
<TJ-> aha! line 1060
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: something to do with (not) setting the regulatory domain which determines the frequencies allowed
<eliyahutbr> weirdness
<eliyahutbr> let me read this
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: that contains a path to something YOU have built "/home/eliyahu/backport-iwlwifi/net/wireless/core.c"
<eliyahutbr> that was my 1st attempt to fix this
<eliyahutbr> let me see if i can get rid of that
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: yes, that might help to begin with
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: all those ACPI Errors suggest the PC's firmware is buggy too
<eliyahutbr> i cant find the instuctions i followed to undo them.
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: check your system has the declared firmware files of the driver: "modinfo -F firmware | grep 9377; find /lib/firmware/ath10k/ | grep QCA9377 "
<eliyahutbr> argh
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: I'm guessing you've force installed that driver, was it using DKMS?
<eliyahutbr> sounds right
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: check "dkms status"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7TDr6xdHQj/
<eliyahutbr> dkms status returns nothing
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: bhah, my bad typing
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: check your system has the declared firmware files of the driver: "modinfo -F firmware ath10k_pci | grep 9377; find /lib/firmware/ath10k/ | grep QCA9377 "
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p786yZBKcG/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: for that iwlwifi module to be loaded then you must be force-loading it
<eliyahutbr> appreciate all your help TJ. Where on the globe are you?
<eliyahutbr> how do I get rid of the force loaded module?
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: pastebinit <( sudo grep -rn iwlwifi /etc/ )"
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: firmware/driver looks good. Which Ubuntu version and kernel are you using? "uname -a; lsb_release -r"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KhqDCSk5xW/
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/33KQY2vxjw/
<eliyahutbr> ping. did i loose connection?
<TJ-> no
<eliyahutbr> "/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod)" will that get rid of it
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: no, that is expected, it is to remove submodules when the parent module is removed
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "lsmod | grep iwlwifi"
<eliyahutbr> returns nothing
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: how about "lsmod | grep iwl"
<eliyahutbr> nada
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: how about " modinfo cfg80211 | head -n 1 "
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: I think the issue is you've built a completely new wifi stack including the regulatory control modules, which are conflicting
<rongx1an> (ubuntu+fluxbox) how to define fn keys to alter brightness, volume etc?
<eliyahutbr> filename:       /lib/modules/5.4.0-42-generic/updates/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: aha! "updates" tells me it is from DKMS or siilar
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: are you sure "dkms status" returned nothing?
<eliyahutbr> yup
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: show me "pastebinit <( ls -l /usr/src )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xzT6SBsFVW/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: aha! show me "pastebinit <( ls -l /usr/src/backport-iwlwifi )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MvrWXGY9v6/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: strange, that is definitely a DKMS installed module, you can see the 'dkms.conf' file
<eliyahutbr> how can I wipe that?
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: well if it was installed by DKMS you'd use 'dkms remove' but it looks like it was installed in some other way
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: let's try something obvious: "pushd /usr/src/backport-iwlwifi; sudo make uninstall"  -- tell me if it seems to do something useful like uninstall :D
<eliyahutbr> rebnooting
<eliyahutbr> back.
<eliyahutbr> so whats next TJ?
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: did the previous command uninstall anything?
<eliyahutbr> yup. told me to reboot
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: great, so lets check how things stand now
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -k )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73V5d8WYqB/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: same problem /home/eliyahu/backport-iwlwifi/net/wireless/reg.c:2347 wiphy_apply_custom_regulatory+0xb6/0xd0 [cfg80211]
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: " modinfo cfg80211 | head -n 1 " again please
<eliyahutbr> filename:       /lib/modules/5.4.0-42-generic/updates/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko\
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: still the 'updates' version. let's see if the original is still there and then kill this 'updates' version
<eliyahutbr> amen to that
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "pastebinit <( find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'cfg80211*' -ls )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dmp9DZ3hZT/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: good! it'll have several other modules that depend on it so we can't easily unpick it live, so we'll do a brute-force removal and reboot
<eliyahutbr> i'm game.
<eliyahutbr> at this point if you weren't here i would be doing a reinstall
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "sudo rm /lib/modules/5.4.0-42-generic/updates/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko ; sudo depmod --all; sudo systemctl reboot" ... see you soon :)
<eliyahutbr> ok
<eliyahutbr> back
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: OK, shall we check what state is now? "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -k )"
<gavimobile> hi folks, i am trying a new install of ubuntu server 16.04.6. my first challeng during the install is it says at the boot "no network interfaces detected". i have an intel ethernet (7) i219-lm nic card installed. can someone please assist?>
<gavimobile> thanks
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7WR2C2k2NN/
<TJ-> gavimobile: just a guess, but it is possible the kernel in 16.04.6 doesn't have support for that Ethernet device
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: OK, that's unmasked the underlying error - not sure what the cause is as yet but now we are on the correct trail
<eliyahutbr> awesome. thanks for all your help so far
<eliyahutbr> guide me oh guru
<jeremy31> eliyahutbr: Is there a backports-iwlwifi folder in home?
<eliyahutbr> yeah
<eliyahutbr> should i get rid of it?
<jeremy31> eliyahutbr: in terminal>  cd backports-iwlwifi && sudo make uninstall
<TJ-> jeremy31: it's actually /usr/src/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: it looks like there may be more 'updates' so before doing that lets check
<jeremy31> Still have mac80211 and compat module to get rid of
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "pastebinit <( find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates -ls )"
<TJ-> jeremy31: yeah; checking if they're there. We already did a 'make uninstall'
<eliyahutbr> fully up to date
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DfqKtxQK5p/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: so 'uninstall' ... didn't! let's rip it out: "sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/" then reboot
<eliyahutbr> bbiab
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: hang on!!!
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: doh
<eliyahutbr> tooooo late
<eliyahutbr> i just saw that 'hang on' now
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: how does "ls -l /sys/class/net/" look now?
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: hehehe don't worry, it wasn't vital
<eliyahutbr> total 0
<eliyahutbr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 16 13:11 enp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/0000:01:00.0/net/enp1s0 wxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 16 13:11 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo
<eliyahutbr> no wireless
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: OK, so back to kernel log yet again! "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -k )"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hB53vxmGQm/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "sudo depmod --all"
<eliyahutbr> that didn't return anything
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: good, that means success
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: now let's see what is loaded: "lsmod | grep ath"
<eliyahutbr> success in ripping out i assume?
<eliyahutbr> also returns empty
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: 'depmod' means 'update module dependencies' - it was the 'hang on!!!' earlier :D
<eliyahutbr> gotcha
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: check the module isn't attached to the device right now with "lspci -nnk -d ::0280" --- that should report the device but show no kernel driver in use
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: it'll likely show "Kernel modules: ath10k_pci"
<eliyahutbr> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0042] (rev 31)	Subsystem: Dell QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [1028:1810]	Kernel modules: ath10k_pci
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: good; let's try a manual load: "sudo modprobe ath10k_pci" then "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -k -n 100)"
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BfgtfMXvWZ/
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: you're up
<eliyahutbr> holy crap
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: "wlp2s0: associated"
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: reboot and test now please, so we are sure it works correctly and not just manually
<eliyahutbr> now is it fixed or am I going to need to load something everytime or set it up to do so?
<eliyahutbr> brb
<eliyahutbr> we are golden @TJ. Thanks for all your help.
<eliyahutbr> Todah Raba mYerushalim = Thank you very much from Jerusalem.
<TJ-> eliyahutbr: good we finally got there
<eliyahutbr> just intime for me to go into a meeting. Have a great day (night, evening, morning, whatever)
<JoeVannie> hi
<JoeVannie> i do not know if i am logged well, can anyone read me?
<JoeVannie> i can see ppl leaving
<JoeVannie> hi mue
<JoeVannie> mue can you read me?
<lotuspsychje> we see you JoeVannie
<lotuspsychje> do you have an ubuntu question?
<JoeVannie> oh okok thanks god
<JoeVannie> yes
<JoeVannie> i need help sadly
<lotuspsychje> ask away JoeVannie
<JoeVannie> i have a usb stick i am unable to format
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: wich error do you get with wich tool?
<blscoe> Found pop os bug that causes priv escalation in linux emergency mode
<JoeVannie> i tried everything, from gparted to terminal. the stick is read only ( i do not know why) and im not the owner. i cannot change the permissions nor the ownership
<lotuspsychje> blscoe: we only support ubuntu derivatives here
<blscoe> might apply to ubuntu
<blscoe> And is very serious
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: while you try thinngs, open a journalctl -f to see relevant issues
<lotuspsychje> blscoe: whats it about exactly?
<JoeVannie> do i have to type journalctl -f into terminal?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: yes
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: then try to format your stick
<lotuspsychje> plug out/back in etc
<JoeVannie> in the same terminal?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: no, the journal will log things in realtime while you test things out
<blscoe> Badusb > systemd crash > root, i know ubuntu uses grub by default but still worrying
<lotuspsychje> blscoe: badusb?
<blscoe> Yes
<lotuspsychje> blscoe: infected usb with?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JoeVannie> lotuspsychje what should i do now?
<JoeVannie> btw thanks for the help
<JoeVannie> BluesKaj hello :)
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: did you try to format the stick?
<JoeVannie> yes
<JoeVannie> no luck again sadly
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: ok pastebin the whole output of the journal log please
<JoeVannie> https://pastebin.com/8qdDqE8a
<JoeVannie> is it ok like that? i never used pastebin
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: yes tnx, reading
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: mtp-probe[14816]: bus: 2, device: 5 was not an MTP device is not such good news
<JoeVannie> what does it mean?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: gparted.desktop[6180]: Can't write to /dev/sdb, because it is opened read-only.
<JoeVannie> yes that is the error i got every time
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: lets try something else; sudo apt install testdisk
<JoeVannie> i dunno why, i just plugged that new usb stick in a tv about 1 week ago, and now it's just useless :/
<JoeVannie> installed
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: now, sudo photorec
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: and check if you can see your sandisk in the list
<JoeVannie> i can
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: ok, then maybe there's still hope
<JoeVannie> also i see a lot of /dev/loopx (x is a number) i dunno why
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: those are snap dirs
<lotuspsychje> dont mind those
<JoeVannie> as long as it's normal it's ok lol
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: do you still need the data on the stick, or can your format all?
<JoeVannie> i can format
<BluesKaj> hi JoeVannie
<lotuspsychje> allright, do you have another Os to try to format around JoeVannie ?
<JoeVannie> oh i tried the solution with all 0 to the memory, but no luck
<JoeVannie> my dad tried on windows but no luck
<JoeVannie> still read only problem
<JoeVannie> (sorry for my english, i know it's bad)
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: did you doublecheck if your stick has a hard switch on/off somwhere?
<JoeVannie> yep, no phisical switch
<JoeVannie> i know it's so strange
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: try sudo umount /dev/[device] and then gparted as root again
<JoeVannie> isn't gparted always root?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: it should ask your pass yeah
<JoeVannie> still "read only" error
<lotuspsychje> right
<JoeVannie> idk if it can help but one partition is jfl
<_jak> Hey everyone! I have a mouse that, up until my most recent reboot, was accepting the libinput Natural Scrolling property, but now when I try to set it, I get the error message that the property "libinput Natural Scrolling doesn't exist" which is very confusing! Any ideas? Also let me know if there's some other info I could give to make it clearer what's going on
<JoeVannie> sorry, it's jfs
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: did you play with wrt devices of some kind on it?
<JoeVannie> i dunno what wrt is
<lotuspsychje> nvm then
<JoeVannie> i dunno nvm
<JoeVannie> i'm sorry i am very noob :(
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: well im not sure about this issue, maybe other volunteers might have ideas
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: maybe a: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdX
<JoeVannie> i tried already. it say "read only = 0" but it's just not true
<_jak> nvm, I figured it out. New question now: does anyone know why the same device might appear in the xinput list multiple times?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: ok
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: can your pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX
<JoeVannie> i dunno why it say no such file or directory
<nbusrone> May i know what is environment variables  'printenv' ? i search online but not so well knowing the meaning of it.In layman terms ?
<JoeVannie> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/SYEFR3qu
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: what about sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<JoeVannie> https://pastebin.com/sK6B75UR
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: 2 unknown partition types eh?
<JoeVannie> gparted is showing jfs and ext3
<JoeVannie> dunno why here is unknown
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: maybe its getting stuck on that jfs somehow, not sure
<JoeVannie> i amo not able to format the ext3 neither
<Speiros> JoeVannie What are you wanting to do mate?
<JoeVannie> i'm trying to format a usb drive, but i am not able to do it cause it's read only
<Speiros> Is your gparted on a CD?
<Speiros> DVD rather?
<JoeVannie> nope, it's an app i installed
<Speiros> Okay. If you do it from a DVD, you can open from the DVD and then access the USB drive from there, I'm quite sure.
<Speiros> distrowatch.com has gparted on it if I recall, that you can download to a DVD
<Speiros> I'll check
<Speiros> Yep.
<Speiros> If you want the link, JoeVannie, here it is: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<JoeVannie> i do not have the cd reader sigh
<JoeVannie> i'm on a dell latitude e7250
<Speiros> Can you open up "disks" in your computer app source? like where you'd find terminal etc. I forget the name.
<Speiros> Are you running 18.04?
<JoeVannie> i can open disk utility
<Speiros> Yep.
<JoeVannie> i'm running 20.04
<Speiros> Can you format the USB from there?
<Speiros> Ah, okay.
<JoeVannie> nope, it's all greyed out
<Speiros> Okay.
<JoeVannie> it's a nightmare, i can assure you :(
<Speiros> Yes.
<Speiros> Sorry.
<JoeVannie> it's about 7 hours i'm trying
<Speiros> Can you open as root?
<JoeVannie> yes
<Speiros> I don't mean to do it now, but intheory?
<Speiros> Okay.
<Speiros> Hmm, I forget the commands now, but you can do it through terminal too.
<JoeVannie> but still i am not able to change permissions
<Speiros> What are you typing to change the permissions?
<JoeVannie> i used nautilus as root, mounted the usb drive, and then i clicked permissions. i also used chown
<JoeVannie> i do not get any errors, but permissions do not change
<Speiros> Changed it to 777, from within the correct directory?
<JoeVannie> yes
<Speiros> Have you rebooted since?
<JoeVannie> 2 or 3 times but still no luck
<Speiros> Sorry mate. It sounds awkward.
<Speiros> I can't help from here, as I can't see what's going on there, but sorry it's so frustrating.
<JoeVannie> i know, i'm lost. i used all the commands i found on the internet lol
<Speiros> Did you have trouble before upgrading to 20.04?
<JoeVannie> no trouble with 18.04 nor with 20.04
<JoeVannie> it's all working flawlessly
<Speiros> Okay.
<JoeVannie> i even formatted a usb drive with no problem in 20.04
<Speiros> Just this specific one?
<JoeVannie> nope, i formatted another
<JoeVannie> i mean, i have problems just with that one yes
<Speiros> All good.
<Speiros> I'm not sure mate. Do you know what is on it?
<JoeVannie> i plugged into a tv and now it has a strange jfs partition
<JoeVannie> on the drive? yes i can see the files
<Speiros> Is the partition separate to the partition with the files on it?
<JoeVannie> i dunno how to check
<JoeVannie> i have a jfs and a ext3
<JoeVannie> oh nono they are on jfs partition
<Speiros> Okay.
<Speiros> I don't know how you can do it, but if you know a friend nearby, get Gparted on a separate DVD, or even download it and prepare it on a flash drive (but then you'll need other things to make it bootable), and you can run Gparted from there.
<Speiros> If you are going to format it anyway, you could test changing the settings and flags on it.
<JoeVannie> what do you mean by changing flags?
<JoeVannie> i think the drive could be bootable
<JoeVannie> cause when i restarted my pc it looks like it's trying to boot from usb, saying to me "no partition table"
<JoeVannie> however i cannot make a new partition table cause of the read only error
<Speiros> If you look in Gparted, it will have a dropdown, or something similar, showing the flags.
<Speiros> I can't remember what they are though, but it could be there.
<tatertotz> 0
<JoeVannie> it seems no flag are active for jfs
<JoeVannie> nor ext3
<Speiros> Okay. I think this is beyond me, I'm afraid.
<JoeVannie> thank you :)
<JoeVannie> u are so kind
<JoeVannie> thank you for your time dude :)
<Speiros> If you are going to format it anyway, you could mess around with the disks program and gparted, but I don't know if that is worthwhile or not.
<Speiros> My pleasure mate :)
<xbfrog> Hi. i'm using ubuntu 20.04 i removed a bluetooth keyboard that was paired but wasnt connecting and in the process lost any bluetooth connection abliity. the message i get in bluetooth settings is "no bluetooth found plug in a dongle to use bluetooth" bluetooth was working fine i had 2 headsets keyboard and a game contorller paired till this happened.
<JoeVannie> i just tryed all but still no luck
<JoeVannie> if anyone has an idea i'll sit here :)  thank you all
<Speiros> Have you restarted the computer, xbfrog?
<xbfrog> yep several times
<Speiros> It is the only thing I can think of from my limited knowledge.
<Speiros> Okay.
<Speiros> Sorry.
<Mat63> Hello, what software is there to derive truth tables?
<leaftype> *////////*
<leaftype> *-------+++++
<leaftype> 251625*29935632.03
<leaftype> 230
<leaftype> .30
<leaftype> 3
<jess> leaftype: hi, could you stop
<leaftype> +52326+496525222222222225555555555555555555555555555555584]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]][[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[][6448*8.
<coconut> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, chu
<jess> dont know if that was called for
<coconut> jess, yeah the word emergency should not be there in my opinion...
<leaftype> .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................3
<Speiros> leaftype eventually you will get a ban. Do you have a question, or are you just bored?
<leaftype> 0009090990000090909909090909090900909909009090090090099090192+65946388*35+6
<leaftype> .335363
<leaftype> -+863
<leaftype> 6+63+9+
<leaftype> ++6+9-*+*-+-6
<leaftype> -
<coconut> someone can ban leaftype?
<Speiros> He's been silenced.
<coconut> :)
<Speiros> Thanks, Drone.
<JoeVannie> hello again
<JoeVannie> i am trying for the second time
<Speiros> I hope it works for you mate.
<JoeVannie> is there anyone who know how to force format a diabolical usb stick that have read only permission?
<JoeVannie> my only hope is ppl in this chat lol i spent 20 min just figuring out how to get that works
<JoeVannie> btw, why do you use that chat and not like telegram? if i may ask
<tomreyn> usually it's due to either a file system which was mounted uncleanly, or due to media failure.
<JoeVannie> i have a file system for that usb, but it's read only too :/
<JoeVannie> is there a way to just force the format?
<JoeVannie> like "i don't care about nothing, just erase all"?
<lotuspsychje> JoeVannie: please show the pastebins we tryed earlier if you re-ask your question, so volunteers can pick up where we left
<JoeVannie> oh ok sorry
<tomreyn> unmount any file systems the system has mounte don the stick, then run fsck against all the file systems. or, if you no longer need the data, just write a new partition table and format (mkfs) then.
<JoeVannie> https://pastebin.com/8qdDqE8a
<JoeVannie> https://pastebin.com/SYEFR3qu
<JoeVannie> tomreyn it doesn't work, that's the problem. mkfs is giving error cause the usb is read only, so i cannot write on or erase
<Speiros> Maybe you have the file open in read-only before you have it opened again as root?
<Speiros> NOt sure.
<JoeVannie> umh.... can you explain me better? i'm not that good with english
<JoeVannie> nor with ubuntu xD
<Speiros> Have you already got the file open on your desktop before you opened it again in root?
<Speiros> I mean, was it open two times?
<JoeVannie> wich file?
<Speiros> At the same time?
<JoeVannie> the file system of the usb drive cannot be opened
<Speiros> The hard drive,
<JoeVannie> even in root
<JoeVannie> the hardrive is automounted when plugged in
<oxek> why is it bad advice to set "alias sudo='sudo '"?
<JoeVannie> so yes, i need to open it when not root and then i can root
<Speiros> Okay. You can unmount it with files, JoeVannie, or you can umount, but I don't know if this is a good idea without somebody else having input.
<JoeVannie> and after unmounting?
<Speiros> That is the problem. I don't know if the computer will see it in media then.
<JoeVannie> nope
<Speiros> That is why I need someone else to advise on that.
<JoeVannie> if you unmount the device it disappear in /media
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: so this is about a SanDisk Cruzer Blade (32GB) USB stick, right? can you look for its persistent path by doing    ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<JoeVannie> i did it tomreyn
<JoeVannie> i *just did it
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: this command should have printed a url you can share here
<JoeVannie> https://termbin.com/jco3
<JoeVannie> whoa... you guys are just amazing btw :)  you really know how to use terminal
<tomreyn> so the persistent device path is /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: please close any software which may be accessing the usb stick, such as file browsers, gparted etc.
<JoeVannie> ok
<tomreyn> also "gnome disks"
<Speiros> :D
<JoeVannie> i close everything except for you hahaha
<JoeVannie> so i'm sure
<JoeVannie> done
<tomreyn> okay, now open a terminal windows and run     cat /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<samdragon> I did a simple update yesterday and it completely borked my system. I cant boot up, I get issues with initramfs not being able to find the device by UUID
<JoeVannie> https://termbin.com/qsos
<tomreyn> samdragon: try selecting an earlier kernel from grub's "advanced" menu
<mindbyte> Hello, why does Ubuntu Server in general not tell my DHCP Server its hostname? I always have to tell my DNS Server about my maschine manually. I'm mostly using systemd-networkd.
<samdragon> Im booted into a live USB, but various bugs/threads online say to reconfigure initramfs but the internal HD isnt showing up in any of the normal utilities like parted, blkid, etc
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: do you need the data on the stick?
<samdragon> tomreyn: so I had installed 5.6 to test a fix for wifi. I think I was booted into that kernel when the updates happened. Would that be really bad or just kinda bad or not bad?
<JoeVannie> nope, i just wanna win over it now hahaha
<samdragon> and since, i've tried all 3 kernel versions I have installed, 5.4.40 5.4.42 and 5.6.X
<JoeVannie> kidding, i was asked to format the stick
<JoeVannie> so no, i don't need
<samdragon> initramfs just cant find my internal HD. I also used the defaults for Secure Boot and FDE
<samdragon> ive tried this tutorial https://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/how-to-recover-a-luks-encrypted-disk/ but `cat /proc/partitions` doesnt show the internal HD
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: sudo parted /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0 mklabel msdos
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: run this, then report what it returned
<JoeVannie> giovanni@giovanni-Latitude-E7250:~$ sudo parted /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0 mklabel msdos[sudo] password for giovanni: Warning: Unable to open /dev/sdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdchas been opened read-only.Warning: The existing disk label on /dev/sdc will be destroyed and all data onthis disk
<JoeVannie> will be lost. Do you want to continue?Yes/No? y                                                                 Error: Can't write to /dev/sdc, because it is opened read-only.Ignore/Cancel? iError: Can't write to /dev/sdc, because it is opened read-only.Ignore/Cancel? I                                                          Error: Can't write to
<JoeVannie> /dev/sdc, because it is opened read-only.Ignore/Cancel?
<tomreyn> samdragon: sorry, I can't help you right now, just wanted to throw you a wuick suggestion while i'm working with JoeVannie - but maybe someone else can
<samdragon> ok thanks
<Speiros> Good job too, tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0
<JoeVannie>  setting readonly to 0 (off) readonly      =  0 (off)
<JoeVannie> this is a lie btw
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: sudo parted /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0 mklabel msdos
<shibboleth> yeah, if those go read-only it's usually a sign that they're about to go
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: please use a pastebin to report the output
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com
<JoeVannie> same error
<JoeVannie> still "opened as read only
<Speiros> Interesting name, shibboleth :)
<JoeVannie> idk what is shibboleth but anytime my university site does not work it appears shibboleth
<Speiros> Do you have the drive opened by any other means on your computer, JoeVannie?
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: unplug the device, check whether it has a small switch on it for making it read-only
<JoeVannie> tomreyn the stick has no hardware switch
<shibboleth> JoeVannie, shibboleth is, iirc also the name of a SSO product
<JoeVannie> Speiros idk how to check that
<JoeVannie> i closed everything
<Speiros> Try what tomreyn suggested, JoeVannie.
<JoeVannie> i checked but no switch
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: it's defective, replace it.
<JoeVannie> ugh. that seems weid, cause the stick is like new
<JoeVannie> it worked fine until my da plugged into the tv
<JoeVannie> then the tv just auto-parted it and now it's like a mess. is it possible that the tv broke my stick?
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: i wouldn't know. contact seller / sandisk about it, providing the serial number (200517396216001336CD) and proof of purchase.
<JoeVannie> tomreyn is there a way to literally erase all, even if the stick is protected?
<samdragon> I pulled out my old laptop to dual setup while troubleshooting.
<tomreyn> i just don't think you have any options left to try to reanimate it with software. maybe there's some low-level utility from sandisk, but that'd be it.
<JoeVannie> ok, thank you all for the time :)
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: you could try to ATA secure erase it, but it's unlikely that it has this implemented.
<JoeVannie> uh
<JoeVannie> just let's try lol
<JoeVannie> what is that?
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: hdparm -I /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<JoeVannie> https://termbin.com/nfs4
<tomreyn> JoeVannie: sudo hdparm -I /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_Blade_200517396216001336CD-0:0 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> (sorry, i forgot sudo)
<JoeVannie> https://termbin.com/q9db
<tomreyn> as expected, it does not support ATA secure erase.
<JoeVannie> does it need to be secure? hahahha
<JoeVannie> can't we just skip that word and wipe the hell out of it ? XD
<tomreyn> no. we've tried any options i could think of.
<JoeVannie> ok thank you again :)  you all are really kind
<JoeVannie> it's so good to see a community like that, thank you all again <3
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Speiros> Good work, tomreyn and others. Your help is appreciated.
<JoeVannie> you too Speiros :)
<samdragon> Ive tried adding rootdelay=30 to the grub command. when I use kernel 5.4.40 in Recovery Mode I seem to get farther in the boot process but it still fails to find the root partition
<Speiros> Thanks JoeVannie. I hope something works.
<xbfrog> i'm trying to connect a bluetooth keyboard to ubuntu 20.04. so far i cannot see any bluetooth adapter in my laptop listed. and settings says plug in dongle to use bluetooth. i have one now plugged in and it found the keyboard and says its paired but disconnected. i see no way to connect it
<xbfrog> i also enabed trusted device
<xbfrog> when i right click on bluetooth devices keyboard and click connect it says connection failed host is down
<samdragon> does the boot-repair utility here https://askubuntu.com/questions/872171/ubuntu-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-uuid-does-not-exist-dropping-to-shell cause any damage to the data on the drives themselves?
<tomreyn> samdragon: it won't help you if the system is unable to see your internal HDD.
<tomreyn> samdragon: let's double-check whether that is the case, though?
<samdragon> sure
<tomreyn> samdragon: can you boot to recovery?
<samdragon> no. recovery or normal kernel options all eventualy hit the same error ALERT UUID=xxxxxxx does not exist, dropping to shell
<samdragon> the 5.4.40 kernel seems to get the farthest though in recovery mode
<samdragon> I am able to boot up a live USB
<tomreyn> live usb also works for this test
<samdragon> giggity
<tomreyn> the shell it drops you to should work also, but lets do the live usb, this may be easier
<tomreyn> see if you can get online from the live usb, then ping me.
<samdragon> wifi is connected tomreyn
<samdragon> i can pastebin outputs and such and then copy the link here
<tomreyn> samdragon: right. please open a temrinal and run this:   sudo ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> it should return a http address you can post here
<samdragon> termbin.com/11ez
<tomreyn> alright, have a look at it, does this seem to list your internal HD?
<samdragon> nope
<samdragon> just the live USB
<tomreyn> samdragon: is it possible that you made some changes on your 'bios' while you were trying to fix this, which now prevent the disk from being detected?
<samdragon> the only thing I could think of is the Secure Boot, but Ive tried this with that enabled and disabled and hit it the same both times
<samdragon> I can rerun through that test though. its currently enabled
<tomreyn> an example would be setting SATA mode to RAID rather than AHCI
<tomreyn> (you want AHCI)
<samdragon> it's a NVME hd not sata
<samdragon> but I dont think I messed with that
<samdragon> let me reboot and check
<tomreyn> ok, also tell us what the live usb runs
<samdragon> what version you mean?
<tomreyn> yes, is this ubuntu, and which version?
<samdragon> yep, ubuntu 20.04, the live usb is the same one I used to originally install ubuntu onto this laptop a month ago
<tomreyn> and what do you have installed on the nvme?
<tomreyn> okay 20.04 as well
<tomreyn> okay, check the bios configuration then
<tomreyn> then boot the live usb again, then bring it online again, and then run this from a terminal:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<samdragon> 20.04 all around. the laptop I have 5.4.42 and 5.4.40 installed from the origina setup, but I had installed 5.6.x to try to fix a wifi issue. I believe but am not certain that I was booted into that 5.6 kernel when the updates ran. it was just the popup for system updates and I was typing and so accidentally hit Enter while the modal was popped up
<samdragon> so I wasnt necessarily trying to update the system. but I know I had to disable Secure Boot to load that 5.6 kernel since it wasnt signed
<tomreyn> let's keep secure boot disabled for now then
<tomreyn> while you're in the bios UI, also check to see whethe the nvme is listed there as a storage media
<tomreyn> samdragon: ^
<samdragon> ok I just tried disabling secure boot, and am retrying booting 5.4.40 in Recovery. same issue though
<samdragon> I didnt see anything about the NVME
<samdragon> gonna poweroff and check again. theres an Advanced bios thing that I cant remember how to access on this laptop that I know I had used
<samdragon> well, I see HDD Model Name and serial number, an it mentions SSD. I see SATA Mode is Optane without RAID
<samdragon> the UUID listed is not the same as the one that initramfs is complaining about. would those match?
<samdragon> or be expected to match I should say
<tomreyn> samdragon: probably not. does it say "UUID" on the bios?
<samdragon> yea it does. and the Security tab does say HDD: NVMe SSF doesnt support HDD password
<samdragon> SSD*
<samdragon> NVMe SSD doesnt support HDD password *
<tomreyn> ok
<samdragon> bootmode is UEFI, Secure Boot is off
<samdragon> and yea on the Info tab, there is a UUID listed. and that UUID does not match the one from the initramfs boot error message
<tomreyn> that's expected not to match really
<samdragon> ok
<tomreyn> you said "SATA Mode is Optane without RAID" , what other options are there for this setting?
<samdragon> I cant edit the Info tab, let me try to figure out the advanced bios thing for this laptop. one minute
<tomreyn> did you say which laptop model this is?
<samdragon> acer swift 5
<tomreyn> samdragon: do you have a multi-boot setup with one or more other operating systems on this computer?
<samdragon> I dont think I can edit that SATA thing. when I boot with the 5.4.40 kernel in Recovery, I can see it say something like found NVMe remapped drive or something like that
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: are you using stock gnome's BT or blueman?
<samdragon> no, just linux
<tomreyn> samdragon: okay, please get us a screen shot of this NVME remapped drive message
<tomreyn> use a smartphone, upload to imgur.com, post url here
<samdragon> it's just `ahci   XXXXXX Found 1 remapped NVMe devices.`
<Belial> speaking of uploading to imgur, anyone know of a screenshot plugin or tool where i can upload straight to imgur or lensdump, etc?
<samdragon> from `dmesg | grep -i nvme`
<Belial> the ones that come with ubuntu don't seem to have the feature.
<tomreyn> samdragon: please also ensure that "CSM" (compatibility support mode for legacy BIOS support) is disabled on the bios.
<samdragon> oh, I did just find this `ahci XXXXX Switch your BIOD from RAID to AHCI to use them` that seems very promising. let me look into the bios more and get back.
<samdragon> I didnt see CSM as a setting, I did see TSM I think was the acronym but letme reboot to check
<compdoc> its a uefi compatibilty mode
<samdragon> I do see TPM (TCM) state as Installed and Enabled
<compdoc> I think thats a security feature, not related
<tomreyn> TPM would be unrelated
<tomreyn> "Switch your BIOS from RAID to AHCI" is what we discussed earlier
<compdoc> ^
<tomreyn> you said "I see SATA Mode is Optane without RAID"
<samdragon> er mer gersh
<samdragon> that fixed it.
<samdragon> thanks Tom!
<tomreyn> what is "that"?
<samdragon> switching the SATA mode from Optane without RAID to AHCI
<tomreyn> i see. so you're able to boot normally now?
<samdragon> I had to hit ctl + S while in the BIOS to get the extra option
<compdoc> heh
<samdragon> but switching that to AHCI and trying 5.4.40 Recovery worked :)
<tomreyn> to access the security menu, i guess?
<samdragon> not even the security tab, just a single extra line item option in the Main tab
<tomreyn> crazy
<samdragon> because why not hide things behind specific unique key sequences
<tomreyn> i wonder how this got set initially though
<samdragon> I had set it to AHCI I think when I was first setting this computer up. it seems like the updates reset it?
<tomreyn> maybe the updates involved a bios upgrade, if so, this may be so.
<samdragon> ugh that was frustrating, but thank you so much!
<tomreyn> take notes on what you did, if this as triggered by a bios update you'll likely need to do this again in a few months.
<Kon> If my Bionic and Focal systems already have shim-signed installed and are all UEFI/GPT installations, can I just switch Secure Boot on in my EFI/BIOS without having to do anything else system-side? I see this is a related conversation
<samdragon> yes, great advice
<samdragon> its tough if my setup notes are on the harddrive i cant access tho hahah
<tomreyn> there's this new gadget they're selling called 'pen + paper'
<Speiros> LOL
 * WaltS48 keeps a notepad and pen nearby
<tomreyn> Kon: you can just try and see what happens, i'd say. :) make sure oyu don't have out of tree kernel modules or that they're seperately signed and the signature is imported.
<tomreyn> err the signing key is imported.
<Kon> Ah thanks, didn't consider modules
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I updated my Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 recently and now when I try to update my packages I see that only some of the apt-repositories are enabled. Why this is happening and can I enable all those repositories which were enabled before upgrading to 20.04
<tomreyn> lalitmee: the upgrade process automatically disables all but the default apt repositories. you can re-enable those you need, but edit them to point to "focal", not "bionic"
<oerheks> lalitmee, check them for focal packages, if those repos come from launchpad
<lalitmee> tomreyn: yeah that's what I was thinking that I may need to edit those
<tomreyn> lalitmee: note that some of them may not provide packages for focal (20.04), though, as you'll see when you run    sudo apt update    afterwards
<oerheks> basicly no, unless..
<lalitmee> oerheks: let me check
<KyleKVK> Hi, I recently added a PPA (Nvidia Graphics Drivers) and did sudo apt-get update to make sure it gets put on the sources list. When I do an upgrade and install though, the latest version of the graphics drivers don't get installed.
<KyleKVK> I don't know why, there are updates available if I look on launchpad and if I check my version I can see it's out of date
<tomreyn> show what you're seeing, on https://paste.ubuntu.com (for text) or on imgur.com (for graphics), posting the urls here
<oerheks> try a full-upgrade ..? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ah nice, 450 seems to be on there
<KyleKVK> Here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hsyHyGwnCq/
<KyleKVK> Yes, 450 is what I'm trying to upgrade to, but I can't "see" it when I go to upgrade. I'm currently running 440.100
<tomreyn> how about    software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<KyleKVK> Oops, that's not installed, this is Ubuntu Server 20.04.01
<KyleKVK> nvidia-smi shows 440.100
<tomreyn> use "ubuntu-drivers" CLI then
<KyleKVK> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3gdrTSHf65/
<KyleKVK> Is that my answer? That 450-server doesn't exist yet?
<tomreyn> !info linux-modules-nvidia-440-server-generic-hwe-20.04
<ubottu> linux-modules-nvidia-440-server-generic-hwe-20.04 (source: linux-restricted-modules): Extra drivers for nvidia-440-server for generic-hwe-20.04. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.4.0-42.46 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 22 kB (Only available for amd64)
<tomreyn> !info linux-modules-nvidia-450-server-generic-hwe-20.04
<ubottu> Package linux-modules-nvidia-450-server-generic-hwe-20.04 does not exist in focal
<tomreyn> looks like it
<KyleKVK> oh, ok. that's fine then
<KyleKVK> But now I'm curious why I can't see that here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=focal
<KyleKVK> There's no separation for desktop and server there, which is why I was initially confused
<tomreyn> there's nvidia-headless-450_450.57-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.2_amd64.deb in the PPA
<KyleKVK> I guess my question then is how come that doesn't get picked up by apt?
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: can you provide us the output of apt when you try to install 450?
<tomreyn> apt only considers updates to packages you already have installed.
<KyleKVK> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried doing it manually yet
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: didnt you say the latest drivers didnt get installed in your first question?
<KyleKVK> tomreyn: so because there isn't a version specifically to server (as opposed to headless, etc), then it's not going to find any because it's not in there yet?
<KyleKVK> lotuspsychje: I may have. Sorry for being unclear. What I mean is that there are new drivers and they haven't been installed via apt, I didn't try it manually
<KyleKVK> But now I see why that is
<tomreyn> KyleKVK: you usually have 'tracking' / meta packages which dep0ends on other packages and thus have apt install those other packages on updates, or you install packages manually.
<tomreyn> KyleKVK: i don't know whether the -headless package is a 1-to-1 replacement for the packages you have installed for 440 now.
<tomreyn> i'm also not too much into nvidia in general, and prefer to stand back. ;-)
<KyleKVK> tomreyn: Yeah I don't know either, if I look at the 440 package I don't see -server but I do see headless. I'm just being careful since I just upgraded and it's the only packages I've added via PPA so I wanted to make sure I did it right
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: you could apt policy that headless package to see if you have it installed currently
<KyleKVK> Sorry, how? I've never done that
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: apt policy nvidia-headless-440
<KyleKVK> Installed: (none)
<KyleKVK> Guess they are different then!
<KyleKVK> Ok, so then I just have to wait, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: so if you dont have that installed on 440, i guess you could try 450 manual too as a test
<lotuspsychje> KyleKVK: wich chipset do you have, and whats going to be the purpose of your server/graphics ?
<oerheks> why nvidia drivers on a server?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: maybe he's going to do some mining :p
<FaTaL_G> sometimes when my ubuntu box starts up, the bridge does not come up correctly, and I have isc-dhcp-server bound to br0. When this happens, dhcp fails to start. Can I delay it, or make it depend on br0, or even make it come up even if br0 doesn't?
<jhunhong> test
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: try #ubuntu-server maybe
<robertparkerx> I think my vsftp doesn't have utf8 encoding because characters display wierd when I use it but are fine when I am in httpd/ssh/etc
<robertparkerx> how can I enable it ?
<oerheks> what guide did you follow, and on what ubuntu version?
<robertparkerx> 18.04.4
<robertparkerx> I cannot remember the guide I'm sorry
<robertparkerx> I just noticed this yesterday
<robertparkerx> I've been running it fine for months
<oerheks> anything weird in your vsftpd.conf? paste.ubuntu.com
<robertparkerx> should I be using #utf8_filesystem=YES
<robertparkerx> I just saw this
<oerheks> yes.
<robertparkerx> that didn't make a difference
<robertparkerx> let me try to paste the conf
<oerheks> did you restart the service?
<robertparkerx> yes
<robertparkerx> systemctl restart vsftpd
<oerheks> i hope there is no ntfs involved..
<robertparkerx> none
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: was your fstab showing utf ? mounted correctly?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: like, /dev/sda1  /ftpserver/Data  vfat   rw,exec,utf8,umask=0000    0    0
<robertparkerx> lotuspsychje how can I check? I think it should be because ssh and other services are showing the characters right
<lotuspsychje> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<robertparkerx> okay well the mounted drive does not
<robertparkerx> my normal drive does
<robertparkerx> ./dev/disk/by-id/scsi-0HC_Volume_4264023 /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023 ext4 discard,nofail,defaults 0 0
<robertparkerx> ./dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<robertparkerx> that's probably why then huh
<robertparkerx> it's trying to use a filesystem not present
<robertparkerx> lotuspsychje how do I add it ?
<TheWild> hello
<luna_> hi
<TheWild> unattended-upgrade when there is not enough space on a disk. What will happen? Will it break the system?
<zentos> hi
<zentos> i have my home server ubuntu sere
<zentos> server
<zentos> ,but i cant connect ssh 22 port
<zentos> from windows
<zentos> i try that http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/enable-ssh-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<oerheks> TheWild, it will error out.
<FaTaL_G> maybe this is easy... it should be... but vi default colorscheme is the worst (not an opinion)... so I'd like to change the defaults default. Maybe I just overwrite the default.vim. When I put the scheme in my .vimrc, it only works on my non sudo actions. How can I make it this way for all users.
<tomreyn> zentos: run this on the server itself:     nc -vz 127.0.0.1 22
<tomreyn> does it report     Connection to 127.0.0.1 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded!      ?
<zentos> hm
<tomreyn> hmhm
<kline> hello, does ubuntu have backports in the package index such as here? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/tor
<kline> im mainly asking because tor 0.3.2 hidden services will break in about a year
<PeGaSuS> help! my system booted directly to some sort of "command line" with (initramfs) at the beginning of the line, complaining about a file system with errors :/
<kline> so unless there is a backport of >=0.3.5, tor on ubuntu will not be able to access any hidden services
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: hasn't died since yesterday morning. Even though it was not in the logs between my last reboot and most recent, (I didn;t think it mattered, but might have), was I removed pf_ring, which was telling me the version was tainting the kernel. Could it be related?
<pavlos> zentos: netstat -plant | grep :22   ... do you see 2 lines LISTEN to that port?
<zentos> ok :)
<PeGaSuS> I guess my HDD went to the pigs. :/
<kline> PeGaSuS: you can try fsck etc, or whatever tools are provided for your filesystem
<pavlos> PeGaSuS: you could fix errors and reboot, at that command line you could type, fsck -y /dev/sda1 (if sda1 is your disk)
<PeGaSuS> yay! the fsck -y /dev/sda1 seems to have worked
<kline> PeGaSuS: you have backups, right?
<PeGaSuS> thanks kline & pavlos
<PeGaSuS> kline: fortunately, all my "important" files are on an external disk
<kline> im reading between the lines here to understand that as "no, nothing is backed up, but thankfully it was a different drive that failed"
<kline> so let this be your warning shot
<kline> external drives tend to fail more frequently
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: yes, that's possible, and why i pointed out tainting.
<PeGaSuS> kline: I don't have a system backup. I just backup important files/folders
<oerheks> kline, we suggest to use the original packages
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<kline> oerheks: ok, that sounds reasonable. the real reason im chasing this down is that freenode has deprecated our v2 hidden service in line with the upcoming upstream deprecation. the old address is still reproduced in ubuntus docs and it would be ideal to start removing it, other than the current bionic version being very old
<kline> ( https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/irssi#pre-requis2 )
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: hmm, i'm not sure i pointed out that the kernel was tainted, i had meant to do so (but don'T see it on my logs). you should be aware of this possible impact when you choose to use external modules, though. and please point it out on your own when seeking support.
<oerheks> kline, not sure who to talk to in #ubuntu-fr, our wiki does not show that hexnumber https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<kline> yeah, im sitting there but id just rather have this policy question cleared up in english first
<oerheks> i agree that tor package should be wiped, like tons of others like xchat.
<kline> thanks for your help in understanding the situation
<oerheks> yw
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> I'm using kubuntu and I can't find where to create Wifi Hotspot in GUI, is it possible at all?
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: i'm not really into kubuntu, but i think it uses network.manager as well, so, as long as you have a wireless chipset and drivers which support this mode, yes, should be possible to setup on the GUI.
<chief-monk> Hello All I am very new here and wanted to know support wise.  What can I ask here?
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: you may need to use nm-connection-manager if it's not an option available from the kde settings / system manager application (i'm not sure what it's called exactly)
<tomreyn> chief-monk: type this: /topic
<chief-monk> topic
<tomreyn> with the leading slash
<tomreyn> !support | chief-monk
<ubottu> chief-monk: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Atlenohen> Tomreyn: all i see is Connections - System Settings module, nowhere is any mention of Hotspot or AP mode
<Atlenohen> This makes the outbound connections so it assumes you're going to be a client.
<Atlenohen> It's 19 not 20 tho.
<chief-monk> ubottu: So I am in the right place to ask a tech question about like 16.04 for example?
<ubottu> chief-monk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atlenohen> Tomreyn: thing is, I have no experience with base ubuntu either
<Atlenohen> nm-connection-manager command not found.
<chief-monk> ubottu not human?
<ubottu> chief-monk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: I had already removed the tainted module, so you didn't see it in the logs. and I had not yet rebooted. After it locked up yesterday morning, (for which those logs you did see), I rebooted. I had forgotton that I didn't reboot after removing pf_ring. So you think that could have been the cause?
<oerheks> 16.04 is still supported, but we advice to upgrade
<joaquinito01> i want ubottu in my channel
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: I was running the official nbox/ntop setup, and the official pf_ring. Now those are all removed
<joaquinito01> i want ubottu in my channel
<oerheks> joaquinito01, no.
<chief-monk> I have a very old one for personal ond have current on new computer
<rory> After installing Ubuntu MATE from the 20.04.1 iso and selecting UK English during installation, I can't see any way to select the UK keyboard input https://i.imgur.com/Gma0BG4.png
<jess> joaquinito01: stop it
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: dorry, it's nm-connection-editor
<rory> Everything else is in the list except English UK (not Dvorak)
<tomreyn> *sorry
<rory> Do I need to install a package?
<tomreyn> chief-monk: yes you're in the right place to ask questions about supported ubuntu releases (the ones supported are listed in the /topic)
<rory> or is "extended winkeys" the new normal?
<Atlenohen> tomreyn: either GUI is broken or what, when I disconnect wired ethernet, wifi stops working
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: sounds like a plausible cause to me.
<Atlenohen> the connections panel doesn't show any available wireless APs
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: you should be able to add one, though
<Atlenohen> tomreyn: What do you mean? It worked before, why would I need to manually know the SSID and the details, it's suppose to automatically scan for networks in the air.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: do you have this screen? https://askubuntu.com/questions/963847/missing-network-settings-in-kde
<Atlenohen> It's not scanning now.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: i do not know why your wifi stops working when you disconnect wired ethernet.
<Atlenohen> I connected to wireless some time earlier, I turned Kubuntu up today, I'm 99.9% wired with ethernet.
<Atlenohen> Earlier I deleted my old wireless connections, I was not connected to any AP today.
<chief-monk> oerheks: I use Ubuntu Studio 20.04 for work and the 16.04 on the old computer is just play for now.  I had a major issue late last month and been trying to figure out about the boot.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: "scanning" is what you do when you want to connect to an existing access point, in client mode. you asked about setting up an access point yourself. scanning is not something you'd need to do there.
<Atlenohen> I saw my neighbour's WiFi show up on the Networks Panel that shows up when you click the taskbar icon. When I disconnected Wired Ethernet Cable out of the Motherboard socket, I could not see neighbours Wifi either, even tho I did nothing to the Wifi USB card.
<Atlenohen> To me that sounds like a bug, what does Ethernet cable have to do with Wifi.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: yes, that's unexpected.
<Atlenohen> Sorry, I wasn't talking about setting up my Wifi in AP Mode right now, just about this side effect.
<rory> Can you reproduce it consistently? If you disable and re-enable networking then the wifi networks should reappear
<Atlenohen> Back to the AP Mode ... I spent 30 minutes searching around the settings and I can't find anything.
<rory> nvm I joined this discussion halfway through.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Atlenohen: do you have this screen? https://askubuntu.com/questions/963847/missing-network-settings-in-kde
<Atlenohen> Even tho I used to do this regularly on Linux Mint Cinnamon/Mate which I used the most, for 5 years, but I'm not a linux expert at all.
<Atlenohen> Yes, I said yes earlier.
<Atlenohen> That's the only screen for Network stuff I found.
<Atlenohen> Aaah
<Atlenohen> wait
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: i did not see you answer "yes" to this.  do you see the "+" icon on the bottom left?
<Atlenohen> No yes I figure now
<Atlenohen> I did click the plus but I forgot this is burried in "MODE" Infrastructure, Access Point
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn (and shibboleth), then II apologize for not mentioning it. There definitely were not any kernel panics, or anyhting to identify the cause, and it slipped my mind :(  I removed it and forgot to reboot. If it doesn't freeze up over the week I think it is solved for me. But I don't have any data to share with the developers of pfring besides the kernel taint message from a few days ago.
<FaTaL_G> *maybe thats enough
<Atlenohen> tomreyn: Thanks for leading me to the solution :)
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: certainly won't be enough, but you'll need to work with them to debug this, this software is not part of ubuntu for all i could tell
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: i also pointed you to ubuntu documentation on debugging kernel related problems yesterday, maybe take a look at it.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: you're welcome
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: I did. I have to setup another box to collect the data, so wont happen soon
<Atlenohen> tomreyn: Well I created it, but there's no button or anything to connect/enable it?
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: i'm not sure how this is done on kde/plasma. it may be best to ask in #kubuntu for kubuntu specific support.
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: on default ubuntu you'd have the network manager icon on the panel in the top right corner of the screen, where you can activate the connection.
<oerheks> maybe adding those/that package, needs a restart of networking or a reboot?
<Atlenohen> This is bad design lol
<oerheks> no, changing a service and restarting it, is not bad
<oerheks> "lol"
<Atlenohen> I did not install anything
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: you may need to install package    plasma-nm    if it's not already installed
<Atlenohen> I think I used the full plasma with everything, but we'll see.
<tomreyn> that's based on the post i poiinted to earlier, but then i don't even know which kubuntu version you're on
<Atlenohen> It's 19
<Atlenohen> not the latest 20 LTS
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | Atlenohen
<ubottu> Atlenohen: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<chief-monk> oerheks: or any one else. Please PM me if you think you can assist me with a 16.06 boot issue that took my hard drive and turned it into a Media drive and all permissions denied !  When do a live boot can see everything in tack and in the proper place.  When I boot up from hard drive it sends me into recovery mode and does its thing and frees at a line of code This computer never backed up cause it would not.  I have firefox
<chief-monk> and vivaldi bookmarks and saved passwords is what I need.  It has the early days of my work on there too. After all said and done is there anyone here that can assist me? brb
<Atlenohen> Sure, there's no other 19. other than the one before 20.04
<oerheks> chief-monk, boot the 16.04 iso, and do a fsck?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1127219/how-to-fix-a-corrupt-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: there were (k)ubuntu 19.04 and (k)ubuntu 19.10
<oerheks> is EOL, dead jim
<Atlenohen> Allright, pfft, now 2 connections showed up in the taskbar panel, this is really weird, it's treating the AP as a "Connection", this should have been completely separate, ... so now I'm "connected to my own AP" ... which means it's just enabled
<Atlenohen> But it says "unavailable IP configuration" so it disconnected ..err disabled it
<oerheks> to be an AP, one needs wired or 2nd wifi networking.
<Atlenohen> I never used wired when I did AP on Linux Mint
<oerheks> but i stop here, 19.10 support is useless, that machine should not be connected to the internets
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: don't waste your time trying to configure the access point before you upgrade to a supported release.
<Atlenohen> The point is, I want to setup AP without internet access, I used to do dummy APs all the time, but I do have a Wired connection now with my router, still won't work. Or I didn't configure the AP properly.
<oerheks> interesting ..
<Atlenohen> But yeah, I actually used to do this via terminal
<Atlenohen> The whole Network Connections settings window acts as a client connecting to, not as someone who creates a server. the AP needs to create a DHCP server.
<Atlenohen> But it's totally not obvious how to set this up. I disabled IPV6 and IPV4 and now it does work on the Computer side, it activates the AP; but no clients can connect.
<oerheks> Atlenohen, it will .. in 20.04
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: do you have a support question about a supported ubuntu release?
<Atlenohen> People told me that in-place-upgrade is risky, I wanted to do it, but I would need to backup /Home and a few tweaks I did ... and I think I have to update it 100% before doing the upgrade.
<Atlenohen> I would rather just reinstall clean.
<Atlenohen> I set it up a few days 20.04 was released, facepalm, otherwise I would have waited.
<mikjaer> I am running 20.04.1 LTS and for some reaons "netplan apply" gives me this error message: Warning: The unit file, source configuration file or drop-ins of netplan-wpa-wlp3s0.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<oerheks> "People told me that in-place-upgrade is risky" .. people tell you here to upgrade. no backups altready? then your data is not important
<mikjaer> i tried issuing the command it asks me to, it changes nothing and the changes are not beeing applied
<Atlenohen> Okay, I'll reinstall Kubuntu 20
<Atlenohen> later
<mikjaer> but when i reboot the system the changes gets applied
<tomreyn> mikjaer: so did you re-run "sudo netplan apply" after running "sudo systemctl daemon-reload"?
<mikjaer> tomreyn: ofcourse i did, how else would i know that it didn't change ?
<tomreyn> mikjaer: the way you phrased it above it could have been that you expected the "sudo systemctl daemon-reload" command to apply the changes you made to the netplan configuration.
<tomreyn> i just wanted to rule this out.
<mikjaer> Do you know what the error message means?
<mikjaer> i found a bug repport about it, and it seems to have been fixed in the latest version
<mikjaer> so i updated my system, but didn't change either
<tomreyn> which bug report did you find?
<chief-monk> Oerheks:  done fsck did not like that at all
<tomreyn> chief-monk: keep in mind that no one here can watch over your shoulder - you need to provide details, exact commands you ran, exact error messages, what you did exactly.
<noproto> hey. i'm looking to mirror my first drive in rpool for zfs on ubuntu 20.04. do i need to format or partition anything on the second drive besides adding a partition table?
<chief-monk> Oerheks there is a repair software and have not found it yet
<noproto> (i added a GPT)
<Atlenohen> I searched ".iso" in linux ... finds everything but .iso files, wow, we're gonna beat MSFT real soon!!!!
<Atlenohen> And there is no option to search for file extension, wow, the power of open source baby!
<tomreyn> !discuss | Atlenohen
<ubottu> Atlenohen: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<noproto> Atlenohen: find / -name \*.iso
<noproto> that was difficult
<chief-monk> Tomreyn:  I woke up one morning and accidentally touch keyboard while in sleep mode.  Night before it was fine.  Try to reboot and showed me a purple screen with 3 options.  1 re-install lose every thing 2 reinstal do not bother personal files I did not know if that meant data from programs 3 recovery mode repair.  I choose repair while Bing search see what I can find.  When it went into recovery mode follow directions to
<chief-monk> get to the repair software it has a wrench and nut as a logo.  On terminal following Linux and Ubuntu sites doing research how to fix it and every time it comes to that one place to put into terminal put line of code it goes through and in 10 minutes stops at one line and left it that way for 10 plus hours and still nothing.      Would you like me to shut it down and run from hard drive and type in every place it stops?
<Atlenohen> Dolphin File Explorer ... but this kind of experience is sometimes across the board in the linux ecosystem.
<Atlenohen> Stuff you think would be obvious for 20 years ... just missing.
<Atlenohen> Thanks tho!
<noproto> Atlenohen: the power of open source means you can add it too
<Atlenohen> I'm not that exeperienced with terminal, I kinda forgot, I wasn't around linux for 2-3 years, but I got a secondary PC and will have it installed on disk now again for good, so I should get back up to speed.
<chief-monk> Tomreyn:  turn all data on drive into a media volume
<tomreyn> chief-monk: you could take a screen shot of where the system gets stuck when you try to boot it normally, post that on imgur.com and post the http address of it here
<Atlenohen> noproto: eeehehehe, amazing ... the whole terminal is now full of find: '/proc/23298/task/23292/fdinfo' permission denied ... so I can't see any hits
<tomreyn> chief-monk: what do you mean by "turn all data on drive into a media volume"?
<noproto> Atlenohen: / was a path that you can specify..
<chief-monk> Tomreyn That is great I will  show all so you see what I do
<Atlenohen> Oh, yah, a person kinda expects only to see when a hit is found, not when a non-hit is found ... the permission denied things should be -verbose IMO
<tomreyn> chief-monk: actually, i have to head to bed now, but there are others here who can help - try summing it all up with your ubuntu version concisely on the pastebin, and ask again, adding your scree shots.
<Atlenohen> Now i have to figure out the path of the drive, sloooowly ... man linux is so speed at multitasking, windows is light years behind!
<noproto> i have a dedicated file for that kind of very useful feedback on my PC Atlenohen
<noproto> troll somewhere else
<chief-monk> tomreyn: thanks and good night
<tomreyn> thanks, hope you can make progress here, chief-monk
<Atlenohen> Seriously, I'm not hating linux at all, but it's unfortunate how biased the coporations are that spend most of their core devs into stuff that only matters for them, and the stuff that suppose to be used by wider audience is left behind.
<rory> I like the "locate" command
<oerheks> which locate
<rory> the one where you have to run "updatedb" first
<tomreyn> Atlenohen: please stay on topic, support Q&A for supported ubuntu releases here. you are welcome to have your opinions, and to chat about them in the suitable channels, but this one is not.
<pavlos> I think it's in the mlocate pkg
<Atlenohen> Linus Father doesn't help either, did he even bother trying to replicate the basic usage of linux to see how it's going, caretaking the kernel is only one part of the whole thing ... who cares about the kernel if you can't even do basics without spending 30 minutes learning commands.
<Atlenohen> Okay sorry, that's all I wanted to say.
<rory> Good.
<noproto> ^
<Atlenohen> And don't get me wrong, I took the time right now to do an upgrade, It's not like I'm inpatient, but I'd like to be over with it in 3 hours so it doesn't drag into the night, that's a valid reason.
<oerheks> Atlenohen, don't push it.
<rory> I find "locate" to be nicer when I just want to find a file I know the name of but not sure where it is
<rory> but "updatedb" takes just as long as "find" would. So it's not really any faster overall.
<rory> Atlenohen, FWIW the concept of "file extention" has no real meaning (on Linux), it's just a convention. So to search for all .jpg files you really just need to search for files named "*.jpg"
<rory> not sure exactly how Dolphin handles wildcards.
<robertparkerx> how do I enable utf8 encoding on a mounted drive? I'm using vsftp and I notice that when I'm using ftp the file names were incorrect but ssh/etc is normal
<robertparkerx> I enabled utf8 file system in vsftpd
<robertparkerx> I restarted but no difference
<blahboybaz> I'm wanting to install the latest mysql on my system but when I try to download from oracle they want me to sign up for an account. That would be fine except they want every dam peice of information that exists on me in order to do so (I think I even saw a field for blood type - and it was a required feild too). There has to be some better way to get the latest workbench version without giving them one of my kidneys to get it -
<blahboybaz> isn't there?
<blahboybaz> Does anyone know of a repository (other than the default repository that comes with 18.04)?
<oerheks> nop,e only 5.7 is available for 18.04 upgrade to focal if you want 8 >> https://launchpad.net/mysql-server/+packages
<oerheks> not sure why you need to register, see this tutor; https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-latest-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04 ,... but without our support, not updates.
<blahboybaz> thanks I'll look at that
<blahboybaz> btw what is focal? another linux distro?
<oerheks> !foxal
<oerheks> !focal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<blahboybaz> ohh
<blahboybaz> cool, thanks
<blahboybaz> oerheks: I see what happened. I'm not asking about mysql, I'm asking about mysql workbench (the gui tool for mysql which is also from oracle)
<oerheks> oke, no clue about that
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/mysql-workbench/+packages
<blahboybaz> This article: https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04  shows a command: $ wget -c https://dev.mysql.com/get/mysql-apt-config_0.8.11-1_all.deb   <--   is that safe?
<oerheks> blahboybaz, yes, but we don't support issues with that.
<oerheks> and 8.11 is pretty old
<oerheks> .. go figure
<blahboybaz> ok
<robertparkerx> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/103909/ftp-server-utf-8-characters-are-not-shown-neither-remote-nor-direct -- had a similar problem and just mounted with utf8
<robertparkerx> can I do that without destroying data
<oerheks> re mounting does not destroy date
<oerheks> c/data
<oerheks> what filesystem is on that ext drive?
<oerheks> this sounds so ntfs :-D
<robertparkerx> ext4
<joaquinito01> can i have ubottu in my channel?
<Bashing-om> !ubottu | joaquinito01
<ubottu> joaquinito01: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<oerheks> stop trollin joaquinito01
<joaquinito01> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<robertparkerx> oerheks it's not ntfs it is ext4
<robertparkerx> do I just edit fstab ?
<robertparkerx> sudo nano -Bw /etc/fstab
<zentos> I installed cyberpanel on my computer but I cannot use internet
<zentos> its normak ?
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> Is backuping all the .folders and .files in Home/user enough to save most of my relatively small data ?
<Atlenohen> Or do I have to look in root too ?
<zentos> yes
<Atlenohen> There's a few custom tweaks I did, which I kinda forgot now but doesn't matter I'm to bothered, I'll figure it out once I reinstall again
<Atlenohen> Unless there's a quick way to just pull out all of non-default custom things I've done to the system,
<akk> Does Ubuntu have a backports system like Debian? I'm running focal, looking for meson 0.54, not finding anything about backports with a web search.
<Bashing-om> akk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports  .
<akk> Bashing-om: thanks!
<akk> Looks like hardly anything there for focal, but at least I know where to request it.
<Bashing-om> akk: Maybe my dumbness, but I did not find meson either in backports :(
<akk> Looks like there are only two things there: cockpit (broken into many different subpackages) and ibus-typing-booster.
<Jordan_U> akk: What do you need meson 0.54 for? Is using pip3 rather than the Ubuntu repositories acceptable to you?
<akk> Jordan_U: GIMP's build requires it. Ah, I hadn't even realized meson was python! Yes, pip3 would be fine.
<akk> I'll do it that way, thanks for the suggestion!
<oerheks> latest gimp https://snapcraft.io/gimp
<akk> oerheks: I'm mildly involved in gimp development, keep wanting to get more involved except every time I do, something in the build changes and I can't build it for a while.
<akk> Want to help with the python 2-3 port on git master.
<blahboybaz> Is it possible for someone to hack my webcam / possibly mic too on ubuntu 18.04?
<blahboybaz> Someone is making comments in a chat (an other chat) that are too personal and alarming - like what the shirt I'm wearing says
<truexfan81> /ignore
<blahboybaz> truexfan81: thanks
<blahboybaz> But is there a way someone could see me through my webcam without my permission?
<blahboybaz> its ALARMING
<akk> blahboybaz: In theory no, but in practice, lots of experts tape something opaque over their camera.
<guiverc> blahboybaz, possibly if they've tricked you, or you've added a maliocus extension into a browser (eg. chrome) and given that browser access to your camera... chrome & like browsers are rather similiar to other OSes (ie. weaknesses in windows may apply here too)
 * akk was very happy that her new laptop came with a built-in slide cover for the camera. The mic is still a risk, though.
<biggtimber> did and update recently on 20.04, and now my user isn't showing up in settings. I can login with it by doing 'not listed just fine.
